# Club 600



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html

So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.

This thread is for lovers of peace and weed, so no fighting please, unless it's organised, in a ring, and you have a ref!!!

So, funnily enough I have 600 watt HPS in a cool tube, with 125cm/6' ruck inline fan for cooling purposes, I have an inline fan (god knows the cfm) but it's a 20 watt pulling air in from outside. Temps range between 20-26c, and humidity sits around 55-60. I have a space of around 120cmX140cm (height around 2.6m.) I have set up my girls on steps, and have my 600 vertical in the middle, Trying for an arena type grow. I also have a few girls up in the stalls as an experiment (pics below).

For the ladies we have some Headband, OG Kush, Cali Orange, 2 mystery clones - will reveal later - there is a comp in my grow journal)
And waiting to pop we have a BlackJack, a NewYork47, and some Mango's. It's all in veg time at the moment due to previous clone wars (that I lost.)

So come on peeps, show of your skills!!.

Peace, DST

disclaimer - I searched but could not find a 600 club, but if anyone knows of one, I am happy to hear about it.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

subbed, drunk too. hahahah

cheers DST for the heads up how many under your 6? i find that anything more than 10 and your affecting your yield id rather do 6 beauties than 10 piss poor i recently learnt the hard way haha

random shot for the craic






out


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks too good Don!!!^^^^^^
At the the mo its a bit busy in there. But with the vertical, plus the shelving up above, I get a good bit more room (stack em high)
So/ 5 Cali O, but they are from normal seed, so some of them are going (when it comes to the 12/12 some are going to be male) To be honest, I have my eye on one of them, if thats a girly then I am well chuffed.. Then a few Headbands - 8  but I will keep the strongest looking ones of them, and 5 OG kush (3 up on shelfs though, and one up in the heavens as well (thats a twin). There will be added lights when it comes to flower time I am sure....And 2 mysteries. The new seeds I got coming through I want to veg for as long as possible....

I know what you mean with keeping numbers down, but I am confident this style of growing, making use of all the light - 360 degrees stylee, will help. Right, off to the fridge to get some cider, I feel like going blind...waiting on the wife getting back to crack the champagne that is currently chilling- holiday started!!!! Happy dayz.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

So I guess to make it less confusing we should be talking about current grows huh. Alright, that's cool.

First I have a confession. I actually run 650w... a 400w HPS and a 250w MH (i also have a 250w hps bulb for it). Now before you say it's unfair I will admit to having terribly dusty/ dirty homemade cool tubes. So I am 100% confident I am at least negating 50w worth of light with my laziness.

Now on with the show:
This is Sour Grape... less than week from the chop:







Here is the whole grow. Got two plants in their own 5gal DWC:
[youtube]4SEMdTgz9Zw[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

400w HPS = 50,000 Lumens
+ 250w MH = 21,000 Lum

650w Mix = 71,000 Lum

vs.

600w HPS = 90,000 Lum

If you look at Lumen output... You guys and your 600w HPS are KILLING ME. More than 20% more Lumens.

So I think it's a fair comparison.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

duuuuuuude step back fromt he screen i was totally joking hahahaahah honestly im sorry i know sometimes reading shit like that instead of hearing it i have trouble understandfing the sarcasm and doubly hard joking sarcasm

i was totally joking man props to your grow looks fucking awesome. chillax and doob up!


i hear good things about casey from a medical bud, looks like fine shit man.

sorry sometimes when im pissed i come off like a dick but i dont mean to be. now im gonna look like thwe dick on the first page of the 600 club hahahaah fuck em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

DST said:


> That looks too good Don!!!^^^^^^
> At the the mo its a bit busy in there. But with the vertical, plus the shelving up above, I get a good bit more room (stack em high)
> So/ 5 Cali O, but they are from normal seed, so some of them are going (when it comes to the 12/12 some are going to be male) To be honest, I have my eye on one of them, if thats a girly then I am well chuffed.. Then a few Headbands - 8  but I will keep the strongest looking ones of them, and 5 OG kush (3 up on shelfs though, and one up in the heavens as well (thats a twin). There will be added lights when it comes to flower time I am sure....And 2 mysteries. The new seeds I got coming through I want to veg for as long as possible....
> 
> I know what you mean with keeping numbers down, but I am confident this style of growing, making use of all the light - 360 degrees stylee, will help. Right, off to the fridge to get some cider, I feel like going blind...waiting on the wife getting back to crack the champagne that is currently chilling- holiday started!!!! Happy dayz.


thanks man,
man im on the fence with vertical hanging i have nothing against it yet i dunno i prefer the other way. but im into canopy mangement so idk.

but shelving and stacking is the next step between the rotating grow chamber things which i know work but who the hell wants to lay out £ or $ K's to grow on a fancy ass carousel. yeah it looks kool but im yet to see anyone compare to a scrog or sog. probably cos no fool can afford the side by side

i hear head band is good shit?! clone only?good on ya for the reg beans man. im all for reg seeds i generally dont run fems with the hermie risk but sometimes you have to roll the dice 

cider all day today man stowford press ive been drinking but am home rocking the stella trying to cook tea


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm relaxed. I took no offense. Life is good my friend. I was simply putting some numbers out there. That's all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

haha kool man sorry ive been at the old go faster tonight my brains working 50 to the dozen.

so you running with the hps and mh for the better spectrum i take it or just what was to hand?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha kool man sorry ive been at the old go faster tonight my brains working 50 to the dozen.
> 
> so you running with the hps and mh for the better spectrum i take it or just what was to hand?


Yeah man... I have hose nights too, just ask my wife.  (the devil guy is supposed to be me... not my wife, haha)

I like the dual spectrum for more trich production. I've read quite a few trusted (at least by me) growers on RIU talking about how they like flowering under MH for taste and effect. However you definitely give up weight using Only MH, so I mix it up.

My first grow I had the MH on one side HPS the other. It was night and day with yeild and trich level on each side of the closet.

I heard a good mix of light is 1:2 - MH:HPS

This vert grow... I actually put in all HPS for about a week... but it's almost impossible to check trichs for harvesting with all the damn orange light. So I put the MH back... and when I go to check the plants I unplug the HPS...so as to see.

I don't know how they work, but I think the real ticket is the Super Hortilux Dual Spectrum bulbs. Expensive but supposedly give off both spectrums.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

im just trying to calm myself before the missus comes in hahah

i totally get your looking to improve the prodcut im into making the best of what i can too i just got a 300w enviro for the under canopy and am getting a uv lamp in a few weeks ive similarly seen what it can do for your grow and was impressed but want to suck it and see. ( and hopefully not get cancer!?!)

sadly ive not been able to find a uk suuplier for hortilux ive heard they're top notch. i looked into purple CFLs but decided on a normal and a uv. you ever look into that shit


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

I've read up a little on the UV lamps. Not too much. I had kinda forgot about them. It is something I am into trying. I guess you only run the UV for an hour at the start of the day and the end of the day... or something. And like you said... you can fuck around and give yourself skin cancer or something. But it's something I am going to check out in the future.

Progress is good, but it's hard to get my ass into shape looking for bigger and better when I'm satisfied with how big and good I already got.

Satisfaction = Laziness (or at least leads to it)

If I went for the good stuff, I'd have some of those dual spectrum bulbs, a uv light, and a co2 setup. Maybe next grow...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

i was thinking 3 hours of 12 at the beginning 3 weeks 3 hours in th e middle the middle three and 3 hours the last three for end of 9 weeks mimicking summer. or thats the thought i had anyay haha

i know what you mean bout bigger and better but idk i have a thirst for the finest i can make it. i get good results now and i'm very happy with it but i want better hah

cvo2 eh ?! posh haha 
i hear you have to run your temps higher? to get the most out of it, i looked at that but when i saw it runs best bout 35c i realised i had no chanxce of maintianing that and binned the idea.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

It is quite a bit easier to maintain high temps in Souther California vs. Sunny England.

If you really wanted to do it... you could vent your light into the room to keep temps up. But that's a tough balancing act.

EDIT: And yes I am posh, ha. I prefer test cricket even. Much more civilized.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

what do you mean ts positively tropical this time of year. i was thinking of starting an outdoor grow 

crickert ?!Q?Q?Q!? lolz


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> 400w HPS = 50,000 Lumens
> + 250w MH = 21,000 Lum
> 
> 650w Mix = 71,000 Lum
> ...


I did say 600, or there abouts....so all welcome...But nice comparison, Jig!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks man,
> man im on the fence with vertical hanging i have nothing against it yet i dunno i prefer the other way. but im into canopy mangement so idk.
> 
> but shelving and stacking is the next step between the rotating grow chamber things which i know work but who the hell wants to lay out £ or $ K's to grow on a fancy ass carousel. yeah it looks kool but im yet to see anyone compare to a scrog or sog. probably cos no fool can afford the side by side
> ...


The Headband I actually got from seed (via weed that DNA had supplied to a coffeeshop) So I guess it was Headband bagseed, but it has produced some amazing bud. It does have a tendency to produce a couple of its own seeds, but then most plants do. The seed have produced some decent looking offspring as well.

My NY47 and JAck are fem, so we sahll see on them. Mango straight seed - just to be clear.

Cider, then wife Beater, sheesh, that will get you there



jigfresh said:


> I'm relaxed. I took no offense. Life is good my friend. I was simply putting some numbers out there. That's all.


Alls good bru's. Packing for my mountain trip, lets hope we get there....

Peace out, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what do you mean ts positively tropical this time of year. i was thinking of starting an outdoor grow
> 
> crickert ?!Q?Q?Q!? lolz


 Cricket, I am from Scotland, so no talking about cricket, that's just another sport we are pants at. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

DST said:


> Cricket, I am from Scotland, so no talking about cricket, that's just another sport we are pants at. lol


How about Rugby?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

still crap man hahaha. 

didnt know you were scots DST ive got family up near Elgin. is that not brandy in your avatar tho?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

It's an 18 year old Glenlivet....very tasty. Although I do quaff a cognac or two...Hine do a particulary nice Antique, and even their normal one. But my drinks cabinet is awash with Single malts....For me it's like weed, I and I man. If you want to sit and chill in, perfect, a dram eh whiskey to tickle the taste buds. If you want to set yourself up for going out, a wee dram gets you into second gear and motoring (with a bong or joint natcho!) And when out and about, ye olde Half and a Half (pronounced Hawf an a hawf - kind of!) which was traditionally (before metric measures) a half gill measure and a half pint. You just need to watch yourself, it can turn you into a loon.....not that I would be saying anyting about that..lol

Rugby's cool, but you would be better talking to my wife about that sport, football was always my playing preference.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 22, 2009)

im usin the 600 watt hps from htg theirs a link so u can look at what i got i use this for flower and i veg under a 200 watt cfl i use the cfl in the same reflector i just switch out the bulbs and wiring, im growing 2 ak47 x powerplant in 5 gal buckets, temps stay aroun70-80 degrees at all times, 24 lights on. im only doing 2 because its cheaper, easier to maintain, and im doin Lst, one is in ff light warrior, and the other in some cheap shit, i was low on cash, both plants are from clone and are 14 day old today, i have no air intake or outake because i cant put hole in the walls or door, but i open up the door 5-10 times a day to allow fresh air to move in and it doesnt seem to be affecting the plants, i also have a low powerd fan blowing on them and the bulbs to keep it cooler, the humidity gets kinda high at some time if i dont open the door for like 10 hours im not sure how high it is but im sure its not as humid as it gets here outdoors in the summer so i should be fine any help or info would be cool thanks and heres some pics



http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 22, 2009)

and how do i subscribe to this thread


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

mcpurple said:


> and how do i subscribe to this thread


you just did by posting my friend.

But for those who don't want to post just to subscribe... just click on the "Thread Tool' tab near the top right of the thread page. Then you will see an option of "subscribe to this thread"

Welcome!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

mcpurple said:


> 24 lights on.


I would give the little girls a break... either 20/4 or 18/6. I do 18/6 myself. Apparently the roots grow the most at night and big root systems mean big buds.

And what's that other plant?

Cute dog.

EDIT: You too Don. Cute little pup there too. Does he bark with a brit accent?


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 22, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I would give the little girls a break... either 20/4 or 18/6. I do 18/6 myself. Apparently the roots grow the most at night and big root systems mean big buds.
> 
> And what's that other plant?
> 
> ...


 
both my plants are ak47 cross bread with powerplant, oh wait i think u mean the small plant down below, thats a hoya plant it produces beutful flowers, i also have a few small mj plants in their im tryin to get to root, thanks for the advice on the lighting to ive been doin alot of researching and reading and it seems everyone has a different oppionin but its ok, i like the 24 hour schedule cuz i have always seen faster growth with 24 hours, and also i like it cuz it keeps my room temp perfect right now do to it bein winter, and thats my security dog he is half blue nose pit and half american pit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I would give the little girls a break... either 20/4 or 18/6. I do 18/6 myself. Apparently the roots grow the most at night and big root systems mean big buds.
> 
> And what's that other plant?
> 
> ...


haha sadly not my pup tho i bet hes a roach hound!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

DST said:


> It's an 18 year old Glenlivet....very tasty. Although I do quaff a cognac or two...Hine do a particulary nice Antique, and even their normal one. But my drinks cabinet is awash with Single malts....For me it's like weed, I and I man. If you want to sit and chill in, perfect, a dram eh whiskey to tickle the taste buds. If you want to set yourself up for going out, a wee dram gets you into second gear and motoring (with a bong or joint natcho!) And when out and about, ye olde Half and a Half (pronounced Hawf an a hawf - kind of!) which was traditionally (before metric measures) a half gill measure and a half pint. You just need to watch yourself, it can turn you into a loon.....not that I would be saying anyting about that..lol
> 
> Rugby's cool, but you would be better talking to my wife about that sport, football was always my playing preference.



ah man aged livet is a xmas fave in my house too think i had a 15 yr old one last year. this your just the standard but thats good enough for me! aye a cheeky wee dram in the mix does sometimes send you a little over the top. i try not to drink the fine stuff when im already sloshed. such a waste haha.

anyway enough jackin off....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

nice looking girls there mcpurple! are they going to be flowered in the same spot? cos without some sort of odour control that room is gonna whiff!


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 23, 2009)

im not worried about odor i have my medical card so im legal and also i love my house smelling like weed, and they will be flowered in same room but different spot cuz i will be usin a 600 watt hps so the light will need to be higher, u should check out my journal for more info


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

*props i wish i lived in medical land. uk is way off*


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 23, 2009)

its not all that great really the only cool part is growing it legaly, still have to smoke in house with doors closed or its still considered ilegal, but its cool not haven to worry bout cops bustin me for growin theyve tried but till i showed them my card, they need to just legalize smoking it and growing for people over a certain age just like alchol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah i still cant see it happening any time soon tho maybe if the whole us went medical obamas lap dog gordy brown might wake up


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

mcpurple said:


> and how do i subscribe to this thread


Welcome mcpurple, healthy green you have going there. Interested to see how it grows with the 24 light shift. Please keep us posted? 

I tend to agree with Jig, but I have heard the 24 schedgy can give tight nodes. For my harem of green, it just fekked them up (one of my timers broke and for a week they were in 24hr - temps getting too hot -blah.)

I have also just popped a seedling - NewYork47, which is a New York Diesel X AK47cross...can't wait to see what that will be like....20%+ THC. Or so the write up said.



Hey Jig, Don, hope all is good. Just sledging through to see if we had any new 600 peeps. Will update with a few pics of my own soon, cameras charging after muchas usage.

Peace to the 600.

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks dst, i dont have to worry bout heat either imusin floeresents i actually have a heater in the grow room cuz it gets to cold without, ive been having a problem with the plant in ff light warrior, some of the leaves are yellowing and getting brown spots in the leafs and is progressing slowly, im not sure what it is, also could that be do to beingrootbound cuz the plant in fflw, has its roots cominout the bottom after only 14 days in a 5 gal bucket,also does anyone know what the ph that i should be using for soiless mixes, i heard its different then soil, and i just found that out the other day and realized i was using a soilless mix, the guy at the hydro store said it was soil, so ive been watering it with water phed at 6.5 is that to high and coul that be my leaf prob


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

ok, now I see why you are doing 24, because you are not using hps or mh. I have also heard this is the best way to go as well with fluro's or cfls.. 

I have a little cfl set up on the side for my seedlings (on 1`8/6 though), I put 2 x 23w - 6500, 3 x 23w 4100, and 3x 23w 2100, so i figured I was covering most bases...never really grown with them before. But I am real happy with the seedlings that are in there (will post pics when my camera bat is charged)

Yellowing leaves, is it on New Growth? Plants use their leaves to flush out stuff they don't want in side them (like most species I guess)

I don't fret about ph. 6.5 is good. That's what most soils/cocos are sold at. If you are hydro or real anal, lol (IMO) then perhaps start to worry about ph.

What is the soiless mix that you are using, do you know what nutes are in that, anything added? 

I would monitor, if it spreads on new growth then start looking at what could be different from this plant to your others that dont' have this problem. What if anything are you doing different for example...

You can always take a look at the roots if you are really worried, just before watering, plant should slip out the tub easier. But big roots are good i would have thought(perhaps summit to do with the 24 cycle -)


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2009)

From what I read a *pH* of 5.5 to 6.2 is what you want for soil-less setups. I guess it's pretty much the same as hydro pH. 5.8 is perfect.

Agro-ponic is what Light Warrior calls itself. Funny term. I'm pretty sure your pH is too high... should fix things right up adjusting that.



EDIT: Fox Farms Light warrior has this added: beneficial microbes, humic acid, earthworm castings.

And yes I'm both anal and a hydro grower... so I'm all about pH. (yeah right... I haven't checked mine for about 2 weeks)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

i'm running some 600's, ...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2009)

WOOT WOOT... welcome sir.

What size pots and which strain(s)?


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> From what I read a *pH* of 5.5 to 6.2 is what you want for soil-less setups. I guess it's pretty much the same as hydro pH. 5.8 is perfect.
> 
> Agro-ponic is what Light Warrior calls itself. Funny term. I'm pretty sure your pH is too high... should fix things right up adjusting that.


haha, pays to read up about what soiless mix is (and I use it as well, but jig is correct with the ph)....I still don't measure ph, but then my recent ventures ain't nowt to go by. that be changing, ye shall see ye ph followers, lol, joke, grapje, and all that.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 27, 2009)

dst, the yellowing is on soem of the older leafs about half way up the plant, and im using foxfarms light warrior, and im not sure what is added to that, and the only thing im doin differnet is what their growin in one is in like 3 dollor soil and is fine the on in fflw is the one starting to yellow, and jigfresh thats what i was told about the fflw to that it pretty much hydro so should i water with the hydro ph, and my plants are tied down to the bucket so i dont really want to look at the roots, but im sure thats not it it was just a thought cuz they grew to the bottom so quik


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm running some 600's, ... View attachment 662526 View attachment 662527 View attachment 662528


 
those look pretty dim are they all on


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

mcpurple said:


> dst, the yellowing is on soem of the older leafs about half way up the plant, and im using foxfarms light warrior, and im not sure what is added to that, and the only thing im doin differnet is what their growin in one is in like 3 dollor soil and is fine the on in fflw is the one starting to yellow, and jigfresh thats what i was told about the fflw to that it pretty much hydro so should i water with the hydro ph, and my plants are tied down to the bucket so i dont really want to look at the roots, but im sure thats not it it was just a thought cuz they grew to the bottom so quik


older leaves, don't worry to much then. IMO.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 27, 2009)

yes older but not the oldest about middle aged


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> WOOT WOOT... welcome sir.
> 
> What size pots and which strain(s)?



7 quart pots. ocean forest soil with an extra dash of perlite. age old grow bumped with a little super thrive. i've fed them cal-mag once just because i'm trying to use some up that i have laying around. i'm in my 4th week of veg. things started out slow due to cold temps but i think i got it all dialed now. 

i'm using a swamp cooler on a timer with the water pump off. the timer comes on for 15 mins every hour and pushes air out thru my ducting. my inline fan comes on and runs full time when my lights are on.


i'm growing grapefruit X diesel.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for all the relpys to huys it sure does help


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

mcpurple said:


> those look pretty dim are they all on


it's my camera settings. thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm running some 600's, ... View attachment 662526 View attachment 662527 View attachment 662528


 ........just a few 600's. Thanks for stopping by! I've got room envy nowlol.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 27, 2009)

oh ok i was just wondering cuz it looked pretty lowlit intheir for 3 600s


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's my veggin OG Kush twins, aka Thelma and Louise,


And some headbands in the nursery that are under the cfls I mentioned previously.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 5'X5' area lit by a 600 w digital hps from htg supply that is giving me good results. Currently there are 17 flowering ladies with room for more. This grow has been in flower from 3 to 6 weeks and has warlock, durga mata, el monstre, lady cane, accidental haze, blue diesel, one chronic diesel and skunk from clone in bloom. I use a 400w mh for veg and a 4' T5 4 bulb high bay for germination and clones. I just started growing indoors 6 months ago and am currently on my third grow. My first grow was in '78 in my back yard and I have been growing off and on since. I can't complete an outdoor crop because of the deer, so I made the change to indoor and am glad I did. 
This picture is from 7 weeks ago and that crop is either going or gone.
In my avatar, the bud is madonna, glass by faded glassworks

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the 600 Curious. Some nice flavours you got there. How did they turn out?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2009)

They finished and were not too bad, but I'm working on my genetics and I think I'm finally getting close to where I want to be. It's a work in progress. This picture is of my current grow with the 17 blooming ladies.
The bud picture is from the accidental haze.





peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2009)

dont want to be kicked out the club but i upped my 600w to 900 with a cfl?! 





6 Dairy Queen clones 





the finished article


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> very nice.


 
looks like my floero light im usin also the six u get that from htg


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dont want to be kicked out the club but i upped my 600w to 900 with a cfl?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like my floero light im usin also the six u get that from htg


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2009)

Cfl's don't count........lol

Thanks for the compliment fdd........any relation between your address and the mayan calender?

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2009)

curious old fart said:


> Cfl's don't count........lol
> 
> Thanks for the compliment fdd........any relation between your address and the mayan calender?


haha... that's what I was thinking... cfl's aren't real light, so they don't count. But yeah Don... I wouldn't worry about getting kicked out. We have what 5 people so far. Only 2 of us are using a single 600w lamp... so you are in the majority now.

What on earth is the address thing about... did the mayans delete a couple posts before we saw them?

Speaking of indiginous pyramid building people... have you used Age Old before fdd? I am thinking of trying their hydro product.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2009)

Jigfresh, you must be on the right path with the hps/mh combination. There are several articles on the use of uv's to increase trich production, which you get from mh, but not from hps. Have you seen sannnie's grow with plasma light? His plants are dripping with trichs which he attributes to uvb's received from the plasma.. Here's a link to his grow
https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showtopic=40312
I've been using fox farm nutes and I'm getting ready to run a comparison between them and dyna_grow with some clones. I'll make you aware of the results.



peace
cof


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dont want to be kicked out the club but i upped my 600w to 900 with a cfl?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Don, whats the spec on that cfl? I was looking at getting one for my veg room, but they are pumping them out in Holland at around 120 euro for a bulb!!! That's the 200w one. I also saw them advertised in a grow shop in the uk for like £19 each...

Nice looking nugs BTW


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Question to all you Metal Head boys, is &#8364;39 a good price for a 400w MH bulb? (bearing in mind I can get the balast for around &#8364;40-50...)??? (the HPS sonT's they sell here are only around 20-25 euro for 400-600w range)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

haha well as a majority stake holder lol err its a blue 6400k & red 2700k £39.95 and another few bar for the holder and 3m of cable 120 euro is daylight robbery badum tisss

thanks man yeah this is from my last run of dairy queen its fantastic smoke but the yeild is poor. 

next on my shopping list is a UVb bulb but their bloody pricey for what they are and getting a lower watt lamp is pointless for penetration really.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool, me thoughts those Dutchies had their Dick Turpins on.....think I will order from this UK mob or just go straight to the metal halide option...cheers Don, that settles me mind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

i think mh gives a good spectrum to add to hps, ive been trying to find a hortilux supplier in the uk for a while and it seems they dont stock anywhere well last i checked.

i got my cfl from basementlighting.co.uk


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

I discovered the ballasts my local guy sells run both HPS and MH bulbs. The only thing is he doesn't sell metal Halide bulbs. I have found a grow shop but its on the border of Belgium...next business trip I am stopping by that shop for sure..Will check out basementlighting as well. Witht he &#8364;-£ conversion things in the UK can be reet bargains!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

reet bargains eh dst? do i detect a slight geordie twang there???


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Nah, just thought I'd throw it in there...part of my multiple personality disorder, lol


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

haha^^^ I always say, "Hairy Muff"....simple things amuse simple....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

i'll have you know im deep like a spanish onion DST


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Don, Thanks for that link to the BasementLighting!!! Nice one. Don't mean to hump your leg but I have also ordered one of the 300w enviro cfl's. Cool 6400 (instead of the dual) I have seriously been looking in NL for ages. The cheapest one I found was a 200w from the place over here at &#8364;59.

I also purchased myself a 400w metal halide bulb, will pick up a balast and cool tube from loca shop. I re-arranged my potting shed outside to sort out my cupboard and nursery. Plans, plans....

And, they only charged me £6 for delivery (the growshop in the south of holland charged me 12 euro to deliver 3 packs of seeds - robbers!)


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think mh gives a good spectrum to add to hps, ive been trying to find a hortilux supplier in the uk for a while and it seems they dont stock anywhere well last i checked.
> 
> i got my cfl from basementlighting.co.uk


they got this hortilux on special at basement fyi (not sure if it's what you are looking for - it's a 600w Hortilux Poot Grow Light http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1&Product_Code=HRLP


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope y'all don't mind if I bring a little southern sunshine from florida to this thread?

I'm new to using hid lighting, this is my first grow with them so I was real happy to see this thread. I'm curious to see the different methods of growing people use. This grow I decided to basically leave the girls alone and let them do their thing. I'm growing indica dominant strains but next grow, which I plan on having my seeds in the dirt January first, will be sativa dominant strains.

I have a couple/few weeks left before these are finished. I start my seedlings with a four tube t-5 so I can get a jump on my next grow when these are finishing.

I have one thc bomb, five thc bomb seeds from a previous grow and the father is either a caramelicious, another bomb or a crystal. I also have four crystal seeds from a previous grow.

Here they are at the end of week five.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Hope y'all don't mind if I bring a little southern sunshine from florida to this thread?
> 
> I'm new to using hid lighting, this is my first grow with them so I was real happy to see this thread. I'm curious to see the different methods of growing people use. This grow I decided to basically leave the girls alone and let them do their thing. I'm growing indica dominant strains but next grow, which I plan on having my seeds in the dirt January first, will be sativa dominant strains.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 600 Heads Up. Looky real nice there. Look forward to seeing the finished results.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you. For the record, I'm using two six hundreds from high tech garden supply (the states) with digital ballasts. This is also my first grow in a real grow room. Being in a hurry to get up and running I did not put this room together very well. Before I start my next grow I'll be changing my setup around. Right now I'm using a four inch inline fan for my lights and will be upgrading to a six next grow. I'm also going to reposition my lights for better coverage. I can't complain to much. I'm hoping for a decent yield plus I got some much needed experience for my next grow.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2009)

Heads Up,
What kind of steriods are you feeding those ladies? That is beautiful bud developement with healthy looking plants. Looks good.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Thank you. For the record, I'm using two six hundreds from high tech garden supply (the states) with digital ballasts. This is also my first grow in a real grow room. Being in a hurry to get up and running I did not put this room together very well. Before I start my next grow I'll be changing my setup around. Right now I'm using a four inch inline fan for my lights and will be upgrading to a six next grow. I'm also going to reposition my lights for better coverage. I can't complain to much. I'm hoping for a decent yield plus I got some much needed experience for my next grow.


 Thats the way to do it I think. Set up and tweak as you go along.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys and Gals, (there are some girls coming to the party soon, honest, I've invited loads - hahaha - they're just a bit green is all)

Check out Unity's BlackJacks, been following along and it's making me pretty excited about my little BlackJack experiement too. Unity, like the number 10 Bus, should be here any minute....

His thread - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/277994-blackjack-7.html#post3591259


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up,
> What kind of steriods are you feeding those ladies? That is beautiful bud developement with healthy looking plants. Looks good.
> 
> peace
> cof


I'm using fox farms tiger and big bloom and grow big. Actually I went very light on the nutes this grow. It's only been in the last couple of weeks that I've been feeding them full strength nutes. I also gave them a few doses of advanced nutrients big bud and molasses. I have also decided to not flush the plants the last couple of weeks. I've been reading up on uncle ben's threads and I'm trying my best to let my girls tell me what they need instead of trying to stay inside of the guidelines that most people seem to think they need to stick to. I'm trying not to get stuck in a rut doing the same things all the time. I'm giving my girls a dose of grow big this morning which is high in N even though I only have a couple/few weeks left. I have come to realize that the key is having healthy roots and leaves. If one can manage that, the buds will take care of themselves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey Don, Thanks for that link to the BasementLighting!!! Nice one. Don't mean to hump your leg but I have also ordered one of the 300w enviro cfl's. Cool 6400 (instead of the dual) I have seriously been looking in NL for ages. The cheapest one I found was a 200w from the place over here at 59.
> no worries bud helping folks out is what this place is all about man! do you need a different plug adapter to fit the 240 plug? this would be my only concern?! easy fix tho i guess
> I also purchased myself a 400w metal halide bulb, will pick up a balast and cool tube from loca shop. I re-arranged my potting shed outside to sort out my cupboard and nursery. Plans, plans....
> Get your grow on D!!
> And, they only charged me £6 for delivery (the growshop in the south of holland charged me 12 euro to deliver 3 packs of seeds - robbers!)


seems the dutch guys want to make as much out of their industry full stop last i heard grams of the good stuff were going for 20euros and more in some of the tourist geared coffee shops


DST said:


> they got this hortilux on special at basement fyi (not sure if it's what you are looking for - it's a 600w Hortilux Poot Grow Light http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1&Product_Code=HRLP


cheers for the link man ill rep when i get the ability again. having looked at it again tho i still think ill get better spectrum with the hps + uvb over the mh but i could be wrong. it wouldnt be the first time hahah


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

I guess there are many ways to skin a cat. My buddy is an Electrical engineer and works on lighting systems for buildings, etc, etc. He was talking of designing me a low powere LED light system, using different powers levels being supplied to the different lights, he reckons he can cover the full spectrum easily....I guess there are units like that already, but nothing better than a cheaper home made imo. lol. He did say he would try and get me a liquid cooled fan, they sound the biz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> I'm using fox farms tiger and big bloom and grow big. Actually I went very light on the nutes this grow. It's only been in the last couple of weeks that I've been feeding them full strength nutes. I also gave them a few doses of advanced nutrients big bud and molasses. I have also decided to not flush the plants the last couple of weeks. I've been reading up on uncle ben's threads and I'm trying my best to let my girls tell me what they need instead of trying to stay inside of the guidelines that most people seem to think they need to stick to. I'm trying not to get stuck in a rut doing the same things all the time. I'm giving my girls a dose of grow big this morning which is high in N even though I only have a couple/few weeks left. I have come to realize that the key is having healthy roots and leaves. If one can manage that, the buds will take care of themselves.


HEAR HEAR heads up thats my MO too i try to read up as much as possible and form my own opinion. for example i run coco n never have any run off yet everyone says oh how do you know whats going on in your ph and ec etc etc all i have to say is if it aint broke why fix it. 

i read my plants i look at the leaves and and the overall growth and the girls will tell me if they're missing something. learning to read you plants is something RIU cant teach imo it truly comes with experience.

interesting pumping N in the last weeks id imagine it wuld be best at 3 weeks before chop to give maximum growth spurt while your using some sort of boost?! ive never heard of grow big?! whats the NPK?

welcome to 600 club man! your girls look great especially the two hiding at the back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

DST said:


> I guess there are many ways to skin a cat. My buddy is an Electrical engineer and works on lighting systems for buildings, etc, etc. He was talking of designing me a low powere LED light system, using different powers levels being supplied to the different lights, he reckons he can cover the full spectrum easily....I guess there are units like that already, but nothing better than a cheaper home made imo. lol. He did say he would try and get me a liquid cooled fan, they sound the biz.


hahaha call me old fashioned but water cooling electric stuff just doesnt sit easy 

id be interested to see an LED setup that really does what it claims so far ive not really seen anything to blow me away. full spectrum but enough of where it counts would probably do the trick


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice to have like minded fellows around. I am also not going with this run off lark (for me the less mess the better as well) I am just feeding small amounts of water frequently at the moment. I figure why not, my wife tells me I am in there all the time anyway, so it not like its a chore, lol. I also don't bother with ph (my bad I know), your plants will soon tell ya if something aint right. But then I think for organic growers it's easier to be like that...


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha call me old fashioned but water cooling electric stuff just doesnt sit easy
> 
> id be interested to see an LED setup that really does what it claims so far ive not really seen anything to blow me away. full spectrum but enough of where it counts would probably do the trick


 hahaha, that's funny, it doesn't seem right does it!?. But he is setting up big data centres, with racks of servers and blade servers, etc, they fit water cooling fans onto the back of the server cupboards (just the same as growing, but actually using the fans for what they were produced for - haha.) I am totally down with it if he gets me one....got enough water around, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

hahaah yeah less mess the better, my missus goes crackers with the shit i get everywhere haha

i read that coco needs to be wet constantly but the less water the better as it promotes more root growth. not seen any science to back it up tho


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheers everyone 
Got a 600hps and thought I could squeeze my bud right in here, if yo don't mind that is lol.
Got some Blackjacks finishing up in about 3 weeks, good time to show them off 

The girls had some early childhood issue (mg), but responded well to treatment, and should finish up nicely with hopefully only minor loses.

Peace, Unity


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome Unity, good to have you here. A few casualties can be handled when you have this to look forward to getting your teeth into.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

frooooosty man i looked at blackjack a while back its from sweet seeds right? i chose sweet afghani delicious and jack47 instead, might have to revisit


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> frooooosty man i looked at blackjack a while back its from sweet seeds right? i chose sweet afghani delicious and jack47 instead, might have to revisit


 yup, the ones I got were from sweet seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

new on the block sweet seeds but the pics looked immense, havent actually seen many grows yet tho


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. I got mine from Nirvana, made good experiences with them in the past. Had only 5 femmed seeds though, of which I lost 4 during a windy day (perlite & soft seedling stem is not a good thing), left me with only one.... Couldn't play around with phenoms. Seems like I lucked out though


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

1 out of 5, as long as you get one! I've got a couple sitting, they are also the fem variety.


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

DST said:


> 1 out of 5, as long as you get one! I've got a couple sitting, they are also the fem variety.


Cheers DST, if yours are anything like mine you will enjoy the grow. Great leaf to bud ratio, trimming will be easy 
Unity


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

any signs of hermies? im always a bit wary of fems these days tho some strains you just take the risk with they look that good. ive had nothing but gems from nirvana. the ak48 and blue mystic especially. 

so whats the score peeps we just going to show off our grows?! im shit outta ideas but really fancy a competition to spice shizzle up?

anyone any ideas?


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any signs of hermies? im always a bit wary of fems these days tho some strains you just take the risk with they look that good. ive had nothing but gems from nirvana. the ak48 and blue mystic especially.


Knock on wood so far, but we will see in about 3 weeks.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

The WOS NewYork Diesel X AK47 I got is looking like a lovely little seedling. Can't wait.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any signs of hermies? im always a bit wary of fems these days tho some strains you just take the risk with they look that good. ive had nothing but gems from nirvana. the ak48 and blue mystic especially.
> 
> so whats the score peeps we just going to show off our grows?! im shit outta ideas but really fancy a competition to spice shizzle up?
> 
> anyone any ideas?


 Competitions are always good, I have one on my thread to guess two clones for free beans, but have had about 4 guesses so far...no one wants anything free these dayz?

But I am all up for some fun and games. Need to go out and buy a weeding present but will try and come up with something. What you thinking, a 600 club comp?


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Or Perhaps an experiment or two?


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

What do you guys think about switching to a MH late in flowering? And does it make sense with a conversion bulb (lumen loss)?


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Not sure about switching totally, but I am going to add a MH to my mix.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

well i cant join ur group yet . im 100watts off lol. so ill just watch ur fab grows from the sidelines


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Quick, someone find a 100w for LGP, this can't be right!!

Edit, in fact LGP, as a founding member, I think since you are in the middle of the 400 and 600 that we can let it slide. lol.

DST


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> well i cant join ur group yet . im 100watts off lol. so ill just watch ur fab grows from the sidelines


Well darling, from the way you sound I'm sure your beautiful presents adds 100 watt easily...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

unity said:


> What do you guys think about switching to a MH late in flowering? And does it make sense with a conversion bulb (lumen loss)?


my four girls have spent 2 weeks under a 250 metal halide, now there u8nder a 250 metal halide and 250 HPS. this will change 2* 250w HPS. i thought that the hetal halide has the blue septrum which is best for vegging. so wouldnt adding one at the end reduce yeild and revert it bk to veg.

this might b bollocks but its my interpretation


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> my four girls have spent 2 weeks under a 250 metal halide, now there u8nder a 250 metal halide and 250 HPS. this will change 2* 250w HPS. i thought that the hetal halide has the blue septrum which is best for vegging. so wouldnt adding one at the end reduce yeild and revert it bk to veg.
> 
> this might b bollocks but its my interpretation


Yeah, that's one side of the story, and probably the reason I have not done it yet.
The other side would be more aroma, more trich production an overall dankier product.
I think the best would be both, but I'm a hobbyist, and money is tight...
Unity


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

unity said:


> Yeah, that's one side of the story, and probably the reason I have not done it yet.
> The other side would be more aroma, more trich production an overall dankier product.
> I think the best would be both, but I'm a hobbyist, and money is tight...
> Unity


 shove the plant in a cupbord that has complete darkness for a couple of days that will increase resin production


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> shove the plant in a cupbord that has complete darkness for a couple of days that will increase resin production


Will give them the 36 hours for sure 
I think you are more then qualified for the club, but DST makes the rules and I'm new here


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

so am i resonably new. i have bin helping out on mr west grow for about 2 years now, so i thought i would branch out with a little sommit. he still helps me. wouldnt b where i am whithout him and some of the guys on this forum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

DST said:


> Competitions are always good, I have one on my thread to guess two clones for free beans, but have had about 4 guesses so far...no one wants anything free these dayz?
> i think its more to do with the cynicist view that you dont get anything for nothing
> But I am all up for some fun and games. Need to go out and buy a weeding present but will try and come up with something. What you thinking, a 600 club comp?


yeah just some sort of comp for shits n giggles and a prize of some sort?!


DST said:


> Or Perhaps an experiment or two?


im up for that too


Lil ganja princess said:


> well i cant join ur group yet . im 100watts off lol. so ill just watch ur fab grows from the sidelines



If my vote counts for shit ill have ya aboard LGP! i know youve got the minerals!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey yall... about the MH, HPS stuff. I have experience and opinions. First off... MH will NEVER turn your plants back to veg... that has to do with the light timing... not wavelength. 12 hours of darkness a night tells them to flower no matter what light. Making nights shorter will bring them back to veg.

I think switching to MH late in flowering is too late to pack on the trichs. The best time to have MH in flowering (in my opinion) is around week 3-4. This is when I have noticed the most trichs packing on the girls and the MH will make more of them show up (from what I and others on the site have observed). However if you only give them MH during this time, you will for sure be giving up weight.

I think the best thing (like dst mentioned) is a mix of MH and HPS. You still get the weight and heft from the HPS, but you get extra sticky from the MH.

I use a 400w HPS and 250w MH. Seems to be a really good mix. The plants on the HPS side were bigger... the ones on the MH side were stickier and tastier... the ones in the middle seemed just about right. I've read also that 1:2 - MH:HPS is a good ratio. Not giving up too much weight, but still getting the trichs.

If you aren't worried about yeild at all... I would flower the whole time with MH. Have some sweet sweet buds.

Also, from what I know... HPS during veg makes the plants stretch more than using MH during veg.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

unity said:


> Will give them the 36 hours for sure
> I think you are more then qualified for the club, but DST makes the rules and I'm new here


 It's all chiefs, u guys must have missed my post on the previous page - with Edit. 


Lil ganja princess said:


> so am i resonably new. i have bin helping out on mr west grow for about 2 years now, so i thought i would branch out with a little sommit. he still helps me. wouldnt b where i am whithout him and some of the guys on this forum


 Welcome LGP. Good to have you on board, bring some order to the house when needed.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah just some sort of comp for shits n giggles and a prize of some sort?!
> 
> im up for that too
> 
> ...


How about:

Craziest cross
Madest looking plant
Best yield from a plant
Best yield from an area
Sexist bud shot.
Stickiest Bud shot
Most ingenious design - light, grow medium, blah, blah.
Experiments. You name it.



jigfresh said:


> Hey yall... about the MH, HPS stuff. I have experience and opinions. First off... MH will NEVER turn your plants back to veg... that has to do with the light timing... not wavelength. 12 hours of darkness a night tells them to flower no matter what light. Making nights shorter will bring them back to veg.
> 
> I think switching to MH late in flowering is too late to pack on the trichs. The best time to have MH in flowering (in my opinion) is around week 3-4. This is when I have noticed the most trichs packing on the girls and the MH will make more of them show up (from what I and others on the site have observed). However if you only give them MH during this time, you will for sure be giving up weight.
> 
> ...


So what you reckon Jig, et al, I am planning to veg for a couple more weeks I think. Hopefully my MH light comes through and the ballast works with it. If so I want to try and get it in for a bit of veg. Then After the two weeks I am going down gradually, 18hour, 17 hour, and so on each day, then 12. Would you run both throughout this stage constant?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd keep it strictly MH till the pistils start spitting up. Keep the stretch down. Unless of course you want your girls to spread out a little... sometimes comes in handy.

ps. The postman was good to me today


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> HEAR HEAR heads up thats my MO too i try to read up as much as possible and form my own opinion. for example i run coco n never have any run off yet everyone says oh how do you know whats going on in your ph and ec etc etc all i have to say is if it aint broke why fix it.
> 
> i read my plants i look at the leaves and and the overall growth and the girls will tell me if they're missing something. learning to read you plants is something RIU cant teach imo it truly comes with experience.
> 
> ...


Fox Farm Grow Big. I do ph my water after I mix my nutes to 6.5 and about the third or fourth week of flowering I go to 6.3/6.4 for the simple reason my soil is up around seven by then. My tap water comes out over 8.0, I ph all the liquids I give my plants. I figure if I do that I shouldn't have any ph problems creep in later.

Back to the leaves, the nitrogen and adding it now. I figure I have at least two weeks left probably three and like I said I don't plan on flushing this grow, maybe the last three or four days will be only water and molasses. I've read from people who grow with chemical fertilizers that without flushing, their bud tastes great. They say it's all in the drying and curing process. I'm inclined to agree but I don't really have enough experience to know for sure. This dry I plan on doing slowly, at least a week of hanging and then jarring for at least two hopefully I can hold out for three. Even if I only last two weeks the rest will still have plenty of time to finish curing.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> I've read from people who grow with chemical fertilizers that without flushing, their bud tastes great. They say it's all in the drying and curing process. I'm inclined to agree but I don't really have enough experience to know for sure.


I use chemical ferts, and I'll tell you my experience says flushing is absolutely critical. My pot tastes like Shit when there is too much nitrogen in it. And that is with a 5 day flush... a 6 day dry... and even now with a 6 month cure... still tastes nasty. I try to flush for two weeks now. I'm not saying those other guys are wrong... just what my experience has been.

Another opinion... I've never seen growth of anything in the last couple weeks, so I don't know why you would need more nutes.

Sorry my bad manners. WELCOME to all the new arrivals to Club 600.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I use chemical ferts, and I'll tell you my experience says flushing is absolutely critical. My pot tastes like Shit when there is too much nitrogen in it. And that is with a 5 day flush... a 6 day dry... and even now with a 6 month cure... still tastes nasty. I try to flush for two weeks now. I'm not saying those other guys are wrong... just what my experience has been.
> 
> Another opinion... I've never seen growth of anything in the last couple weeks, so I don't know why you would need more nutes.
> 
> Sorry my bad manners. WELCOME to all the new arrivals to Club 600.


I am doing my best to not get stuck in the, this is the way it has to be done thinking. It's not that I think I need more nutes, I need more nitrogen in relation to the other nutes. I'm starting to think that the loss of leaves due to them yellowing during flowering can be avoided and since the leaves are basically the lungs and food factory of the plant, keeping them green for the whole grow can be nothing but beneficial for your buds and overall health of the plant. If that takes a little more N every once in a while, I'm going to give it to them regardless of what the masses say. I am not concerned about experimenting, I rather enjoy it to be honest. If it doesn't work and screws up my girls, I'll know not to do it again, that's all.

And welcome to all the new members too.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

This competition thingy. I plan on having six new beans in the dirt on friday the first. These strains are sativa dominant. I will have one feminized Arjan's Haze#1, Arjan's Strawberry Haze also feminized. Two Sour Creams, a cross of a g13 haze and a clone from the original sour diesel, also feminized beans. One each of Jock Horror and Malawi99 both regular seeds which I hope to get a male of one or the other for crossing. If I get both males I'll save the pollen for future use.

Anyone else growing or will be growing sativa?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> I am doing my best to not get stuck in the, this is the way it has to be done thinking. It's not that I think I need more nutes, I need more nitrogen in relation to the other nutes. I'm starting to think that the loss of leaves due to them yellowing during flowering can be avoided and since the leaves are basically the lungs and food factory of the plant, keeping them green for the whole grow can be nothing but beneficial for your buds and overall health of the plant. If that takes a little more N every once in a while, I'm going to give it to them regardless of what the masses say. I am not concerned about experimenting, I rather enjoy it to be honest. If it doesn't work and screws up my girls, I'll know not to do it again, that's all.
> 
> And welcome to all the new members too.


Right on bro... I'm all for trying stuff. I'm also for trying stuff against the grain. I totally agree the best thing for the plants overall is to keep them healthy and green... I'm just selfish I guess. I'm not really trying to grow plants to be nice to them... I'm trying to push them as hard as I can under the conditions and ride them till death. Sounds horrible I know. I do love my plants. They are just meant for killer smoke is all. I think there is some honor in that for the girls.

I took some pics of my roots today... I hope you don't mind me sharing. This was a sour grape plant. 2.5 feet tall.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> This competition thingy. I plan on having six new beans in the dirt on friday the first. These strains are sativa dominant. I will have one feminized Arjan's Haze#1, Arjan's Strawberry Haze also feminized. Two Sour Creams, a cross of a g13 haze and a clone from the original sour diesel, also feminized beans. One each of Jock Horror and Malawi99 both regular seeds which I hope to get a male of one or the other for crossing. If I get both males I'll save the pollen for future use.
> 
> Anyone else growing or will be growing sativa?


Wow, nice strains. Are you growing all those at the same time?

I am going to start a new grow soon and hope to get a good sativa strain... however I am probably growing from clones and won't start for at least a few weeks.

I also just got some Headband seeds I might germ... but I've never germed seeds before and don't want to mess up the 5 I got. I may try germing some Indica hybrid seeds I have from before?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

its amazing when ya seen the roots of plants. ive helped harvest a girl, that u would b that it produced that much bud from such little roots or vise versa


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Wow, nice strains. Are you growing all those at the same time?
> 
> I am going to start a new grow soon and hope to get a good sativa strain... however I am probably growing from clones and won't start for at least a few weeks.
> 
> I also just got some Headband seeds I might germ... but I've never germed seeds before and don't want to mess up the 5 I got. I may try germing some Indica hybrid seeds I have from before?


No not all of them. I want to save the supers silver haze, the neville's haze and the hawaiian snow for after I get some experience.

Nice plant structure and root system, how was the yield? And of course how was/is the smoke?

As far as germing, I don't germ my seeds. I soak them in distilled water for about twenty hours and pop them into the soil. This upcoming grow I'm trying some of those grow plugs and a humidity dome which I have never used before. I always just soak my seeds and plant them, very few have not popped with that method. I really do try to keep it simple. In case anyone doesn't know. Growing from seed, the pointy end is where the root comes out, it should be planted up so the tap root starts out going up and then turns and goes down eventually pushing the seed husk out of the ground. 

I also use rectangular waste paper baskets for my containers, two and three gallon sizes. I love the depth of them. I put about an inch or so of rock in the bottom and plenty of holes drilled into the bottom to let any overrun out easily.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone on this thread make bubble hash?


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Dec 30, 2009)

Checking in...

Got my 600w lumatek setup in a tent yesterday. Now I've just got to figure out what to grow with all this light and room. Link in sig.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Anyone on this thread make bubble hash?


ye ma boyfriend made some the other week. was some strong stuff. id put it up there with soft black. kicked ma face in lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Anyone on this thread make bubble hash?



once in awhile, ....


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 30, 2009)

ive never seen hash like in your 2nd pic


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

neither have i, but it looks gud whatever it is


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 30, 2009)

ya it lloks like coffee grinds almost but it has to be tasty, the other pic has a shitload of hash


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

i sift it thru the sifter that it is in in the first pic, onto a silk screen. then i let it dry. the second pic is it dried and cured after a month. from here it is slightly gooey and will easily press into chunks with your fingers, if so desired. i usually just sprinkle some on top.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 30, 2009)

looks reallty tasty,the color sure does change alot


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone have an idea of when i should start flowering my plants under my sixer, theirs pics in my journal


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> This competition thingy. I plan on having six new beans in the dirt on friday the first. These strains are sativa dominant. I will have one feminized Arjan's Haze#1, Arjan's Strawberry Haze also feminized. Two Sour Creams, a cross of a g13 haze and a clone from the original sour diesel, also feminized beans. One each of Jock Horror and Malawi99 both regular seeds which I hope to get a male of one or the other for crossing. If I get both males I'll save the pollen for future use.
> 
> Anyone else growing or will be growing sativa?


Hey, I grew a femmed AH#1. Was my first grow. Looked great, but completely hermmied out on me  Looking back, not a easy strain to grow, I wish you the best of luck!
Unity


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

I am still drying the buds off that plant so I don't know the total weight. I think it will be around 3.5 ounces. I would say that's good... but the plant I grew along side it is going to yeild about twice that. Different strain so a differenece is understandable, but I think I did something wrong to this plant to make her not yeild that much.

I make bubble hash using the gumby method. Go to youtube and search gumby hash. Uses water, ice, trim, buckets, a mixer/ drill, kitchen strainer, a hose, a jar, wax paper, and time. Not as good as bubble bags, but cheaper.

My first grow trim from 11 oz. of bud got me 6 grams of hash. Second grow trim from only 2.5 oz. of bud got me 3 grams of hash. I really love me some hash.

Are you using filter bags Fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

hash bags and a kenmore washer.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> once in awhile, .... View attachment 665595 View attachment 665596


Hey there fdd. I've been admiring your stuff for some time, impressive. If you don't mind, I would greatly appreciate if you would bestow upon me some of your knowledge. Well actually from things I've read from you, probably most everyone on this thread would benefit, not just me.

So how about it, can I fire some questions at ya'?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks unity. I have really been trying to educate myself about growing sativa but I have found the going difficult. Some of the best info I've found has been on youtube. I know they can be fickle and since I have no experience growing sativa I don't really know what I'm looking for. I know they are lanky, I know they grow tall and I believe they are a lighter green than indica. So I've decided to grow them like the weed they are and try not to get the dreaded 'analysis to paralysis' thing. I'm really trying not to over think the whole damn thing. I'll start to flower them when I can still allow the plants to triple in size.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2009)

Heads Up
You're stressing over nothing. There is no difference is what you do as a grower between an indica or a sativa or a hybrid. I too follow uncle ben and I try to listen to my plants to see what they're telling me. You appear to be a good gardener and you shouldn't have any problems. I have 2 sativa ladies in my bloom room and except for a longer flowering time they are no different to grow.
Also, I was growing in the 2 or 3 qallon garbage cans and found out that by going to a standard 2 gallon nursery pot I could have 12 more plants in my bloom room.
I just received herijuana and anesthesia seeds today. I'm always ready to start a new grow. I'm kinda a R & D center until I think I've grown everything, so it's a wild and strange ride until then.
I harvested a lady last night that was at 8 1/2 weeks and was ready. Supposed to have been a warlock, but my buddy got his seeds mixed up so I don't know what it really was. It is a strange plant that appears to have very few trichs, but what I tasted last night blew me away. I'll know better Friday night, for she should be fairly dry by then. I just hang them by my 400 w mh with a fan blowing and they usually dry quickly. I jar them while they are still slightly damp and allow the jars to breath at least twice a day for 2 weeks and then cure for approximately 2 weeks. 

peace
cof


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> once in awhile, .... View attachment 665595 View attachment 665596


 
ahhh you make me laugh...once in a while...


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'd keep it strictly MH till the pistils start spitting up. Keep the stretch down. Unless of course you want your girls to spread out a little... sometimes comes in handy.
> 
> ps. The postman was good to me today


Glad the postman only rang once. I've got them under the hps at the mo, and it's the usual suspect who stretched, the OG Kush (which I had a bit of a stoned disaster with this morning re-potting it)

I have taken some cuttings from the OG's this morning just in case the disaster develops into a 2012...lol



Heads Up said:


> I am doing my best to not get stuck in the, this is the way it has to be done thinking. It's not that I think I need more nutes, I need more nitrogen in relation to the other nutes. I'm starting to think that the loss of leaves due to them yellowing during flowering can be avoided and since the leaves are basically the lungs and food factory of the plant, keeping them green for the whole grow can be nothing but beneficial for your buds and overall health of the plant. If that takes a little more N every once in a while, I'm going to give it to them regardless of what the masses say. I am not concerned about experimenting, I rather enjoy it to be honest. If it doesn't work and screws up my girls, I'll know not to do it again, that's all.
> 
> And welcome to all the new members too.


I can see an experiment within an experiement there Heads Up. To satisfy the boys and girls on the 600, why don't you feed some of the girls some extra N, and some other nae extra N. Then ye can see the difference yersell partner. Or not, lol.




SickSadLittleWorld said:


> Checking in...
> 
> Got my 600w lumatek setup in a tent yesterday. Now I've just got to figure out what to grow with all this light and room. Link in sig.


Hey SickSadLittleWorld (interesting name, lol) welcome to the Funky 600. It's all peace and love and peeps with ideas in here, so enjoy. Look forward to seeing some pics of your set up. Don't worry, people will chime in if they have anything to say, there's nae shy yins around here...hahaha.




curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> You're stressing over nothing. There is no difference is what you do as a grower between an indica or a sativa or a hybrid. I too follow uncle ben and I try to listen to my plants to see what they're telling me. You appear to be a good gardener and you shouldn't have any problems. I have 2 sativa ladies in my bloom room and except for a longer flowering time they are no different to grow.
> Also, I was growing in the 2 or 3 qallon garbage cans and found out that by going to a standard 2 gallon nursery pot I could have 12 more plants in my bloom room.
> I just received herijuana and anesthesia seeds today. I'm always ready to start a new grow. I'm kinda a R & D center until I think I've grown everything, so it's a wild and strange ride until then.
> ...


Herijuana is just a WRONG name cof...(no offence to you bru!) It's like that Green Crack...wtf. Anyhoo, I have heard it's a killer, The report I read had to throw in the fact that the heads in the Dam won't have smoked genetics like this before...funny.

I agree, less stress. Baby girls can feelhat shit, I know for a fact!!!




aagiants1 said:


> ahhh you make me laugh...once in a while...


Hey aagiants, feel free to keep popping by for a laugh....once in a while, 


Lil ganja princess said:


> neither have i, but it looks gud whatever it is


het LGP, it certainly does look good....i could certainly have some nice times with this. My coffeeshop sells stuff like that (the guy must have the same method as "fdd". The iceolator is always in _hagelslag_ form like that. If anyone has been to NL, they will know the Cloggies like to eat hagelslag on their breakfast (it's like chocolate droppings), lol.

Can we make a cake sir? Tasty cake mix fdd. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

The sativas you mention. How tall did they get and did you do anything to them? I'm not really stressing, well maybe a little, I'm more concerned with their height. That's about it. I'm prepared for the long haul with them. I should have plenty to smoke when my current grow is done to keep me going through the wait. My buddy also grows and his harvest will be done before my sativas.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

DST. I already gave them the grow big yesterday morning. Just watering for the next couple of days to see if I notice any effects. Sorry.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

No worries. I grew a C-13 Haze last year by my windowsill. Just an experiment to see what would happenen. It got soil and water, no nutes, nadda. I grew it from around November through until I chopped it in early may. Got a couple of ounces of fluffy bud, but it was a nice high, and the taste was fantastic.
A few fuzzy shots.











I think I will donate my Barbagseed (aptly named by Mr West) to the competition. This was a seed I found in a bar in Amsterdam a few weeks ago. 

How about a bagseed grow comp? If anyone can find some bagseed to grow.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

My current grow is seed from previous grows from me and my partner except for the one thc bomb. Would that count as bagseed?

Here's the thing for me. I'm almost fifty seven. I grew up smoking sativa. I have a hard time handling the indica buzz during the day, it makes me to darn tired. That doesn't stop me from hitting the bong a couple of times before I head off to work and a couple of tokes from my traveling bowl at lunch. I want that up, let's do something kind of buzz. That's why I'm growing sativa.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> My current grow is seed from previous grows from me and my partner except for the one thc bomb. Would that count as bagseed?
> 
> Here's the thing for me. I'm almost fifty seven. I grew up smoking sativa. I have a hard time handling the indica buzz during the day, it makes me to darn tired. That doesn't stop me from hitting the bong a couple of times before I head off to work and a couple of tokes from my traveling bowl at lunch. I want that up, let's do something kind of buzz. That's why I'm growing sativa.


 I got ya Heads Up, one of my Fav is Silver Bubble, fantastic sweet but sativa flavour, and a real energy rip!! I like the Headband for during the day as well, nice indica, but sativa buzz round the cranium/frontal lobe. 

Whatever seed you want to start with can be cool. But if you know what it is, then points will be deducted - lol (joke)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 31, 2009)

im growing a pshycoflash. which is a cross breed. that a friend accidently did. hermie plants


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Psychoflash, bumped into a few of them when I was growing up....


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

I was only kidding. I'm thinking I'm going to have an early day today. I'm working outside and the weather calls for rain. I can just see the rivers of paint flowing off the walls we will be painting. I'll suggest to the boss we do a little at a time and keep an eye on the weather. I have already been told my opinions are not wanted at work but being the person I am, I will offer it again this morning.

Anyway I'll be picking up some distilled water so I can get my beans soaking before I put them into their starter plugs tomorrow.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

See y'all later today, time to make the donuts.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Heads Up said:


> Anyway I'll be picking up some distilled water so I can get my beans soaking before I put them into their starter plugs tomorrow.


I will start the Barbagseed into germination today then. I do have two mangos, a NY47, and a BlackJack that came up a couple of days ago, but that was pre 600 club so can't really include them.

Have a good day.

DST


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

I normally soak first, then put them in a wet paper towel in the bag. The root normally pops out fairly quickly, but Barbagseed is going straight into wet papertowel/bag.

So here it is, the Barbagseed. It's currently sitting on a warm patch on the floor in the potting shed. Let's see if anything happens to it....


----------



## unity (Dec 31, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey yall... about the MH, HPS stuff. I have experience and opinions. First off... MH will NEVER turn your plants back to veg... that has to do with the light timing... not wavelength. 12 hours of darkness a night tells them to flower no matter what light. Making nights shorter will bring them back to veg.
> 
> I think switching to MH late in flowering is too late to pack on the trichs. The best time to have MH in flowering (in my opinion) is around week 3-4. This is when I have noticed the most trichs packing on the girls and the MH will make more of them show up (from what I and others on the site have observed). However if you only give them MH during this time, you will for sure be giving up weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, kind of what I thought. Switching to MH during flower not so good, adding MH to HPS great.
I think I will add some cfl's next go around 
Unity


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2009)

Heads Up

I ,too grew up in the 60's smoking the soaring highs of the mexican sativa's. I've been growing primarily indica's or hybrids, however, there were some sativa's in some unlabeled freeby's from nirvana...and some clones from a friend. Pictures are of the nirvana plant which I believe to be some form of skunk. I topped it once to produce two main colas and it reached about 46".....the table is 36". I liked it well enough to clone into a mother plant and I have two clones in flower and 3 in veg. The clones were about 8" to 10" tall when they went into 12/12 and they stretched to about 40". It will take 13 to 14 weeks to finish.
Have you considered some of the hybrids? They have the soaring highs of the sativas with the short flowering time of the indicas. Makes for a pleasant daytime smoke.

I have been using sannie's pitpots for germination with a 100% sucess rate, however, I just ran out and will try modified rapid rooter plugs and plant the heri's and the anesthesia today.

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2009)

curious old fart said:


> Have you considered some of the hybrids? They have the soaring highs of the sativas with the short flowering time of the indicas. Makes for a pleasant daytime smoke.


I just grew Sour Grape (clone only I think)... it is a mostly sativa hybrid that finished in 8 weeks. Can't argue with that. However, you can argue with the yeild I got.... trade off's I guess.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2009)

Jigfresh
I agree, I'm getting about 1/2 the yield from indicas as from sativas. Currently there are two lady cane's in bloom (28 days) which I am looking foward to finishing, estimated at 9 to 11 weeks, which I guestimate to yield about an oz.

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

I apologize for the confusion but I'm not growing bagseed. I'm a couple/few weeks away from finishing this grow and my next is going to be the sativa I've been waiting to grow for months.

Again I apologize if I caused any confusion.


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll get in on this bagseed competition. Sounds fun. lol.

I got a hold of some of two bagseed seeds I used for my last grow. They have already sprouted and been placed in rockwool, so we'll see if they make it.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey curious, as usual I'm curious too. That forty eight inches, how tall do you think it would have gotten without the topping? I can handle a five foot plant without a problem, after that it starts to get sketchy.

Also, I'm planning on a six plant grow. I don't want to crowd these babies if possible. I have two six hundreds, will that do the trick?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

My avatar is a bagseed grow.


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks really nice. How much did she yield?

The bagseed I'm growing would have been really dank if it weren't fried to a crisp in a 125 degree cabinet for a few days. Hopefully these new sprouts can make it to harvest so I know how good the bud actually is. It sure did smell good when it was healthy.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2009)

SickSadLittleWorld said:


> Looks really nice. How much did she yield?
> 
> The bagseed I'm growing would have been really dank if it weren't fried to a crisp in a 125 degree cabinet for a few days. Hopefully these new sprouts can make it to harvest so I know how good the bud actually is. It sure did smell good when it was healthy.



Beats me what it weighed. That was under a t-5 so the buds weren't real hard. Not long after that was taken I tied her to a shower curtain rod in the horizontal position. I bent her over and tied her down. It was like a thirty inch or so cola if I remember correctly. For some reason or other I don't weigh each plant, this grow I will. Each plant will be put into their own jars to cure. After curing I'll weigh them and tell you what I got out of this grow.

I killed off my thc bombs from my previous grow and they were looking so nice. I was growing in a closet with no way to control anything other than computer fans. So between the heat and did I mention I didn't water them for about a week? Well the heat fried them, after I made sure they were good and dry. I had a bad case of analysis to paralysis. In short I was over thinking my grow instead of just giving the poor things some water and letting them grow. For some strange reason, my one bomb and one bomb offspring really smell sour/fuely like and my previous grow of bombs smelled sweet.

It's all a mystery to me.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2009)

Heads Up
The 2 flowering clones (24 days) appear to have finished their stretch without being topped at approximately 44"....I'm not exact, the lights aren't on yet. The strains that I have grow tall and slim, so I can have lot of plants without being crowded.....they only take about 1 square foot of space or less. I didn't top the clones to see if I could get fatter buds with one top instead of two.....and have three more clones that will go into the bloom room tomorrow because there is a mother plant begging to be relieved of some more babies. Obviously I like this strain.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I apologize for the confusion but I'm not growing bagseed. I'm a couple/few weeks away from finishing this grow and my next is going to be the sativa I've been waiting to grow for months.
> 
> Again I apologize if I caused any confusion.


Nae worries pal.



SickSadLittleWorld said:


> I'll get in on this bagseed competition. Sounds fun. lol.
> 
> I got a hold of some of two bagseed seeds I used for my last grow. They have already sprouted and been placed in rockwool, so we'll see if they make it.


Cool. Checked my Barbagseed this morning, nadda yet.



jigfresh said:


> I just grew Sour Grape (clone only I think)... it is a mostly sativa hybrid that finished in 8 weeks. Can't argue with that. However, you can argue with the yeild I got.... trade off's I guess.


Whilst twisting and lst-ing my plants this morning I was thinking about your sour grape Jigfresh (not in a naughty way, honest) From your pic with all the buds off, the plant itself doesn't look that big. When it was up and growing - it certainly looked bigger to me anyway. What I said before about us pushing our plants, I really think you maxed and got the full potential out of what you were working with. As an experiment I grew two Headbands, one was topped, the other grew normally, both in the same small pots (about 1 1/2 gallon I think) both produced the same amount of weed (to within a few grams....just over an ounce cured) I still think the fruit/flower the plant produces relates to the size of the growth medium, (providing you are using its full potential), and more importantly, the strain. A couple of grows before that one, I grew only a few Headbands, but in larger pots, bigger yield per pot....but not that great a yield. Just damn fine 'erb


curious old fart said:


> Jigfresh
> I agree, I'm getting about 1/2 the yield from indicas as from sativas. Currently there are two lady cane's in bloom (28 days) which I am looking foward to finishing, estimated at 9 to 11 weeks, which I guestimate to yield about an oz.
> 
> peace
> cof


Are you growing in the exact same conditions, cof? 
Again I would have thought that this comes down to the strain and how it is grown.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> The 2 flowering clones (24 days) appear to have finished their stretch without being topped at approximately 44"....I'm not exact, the lights aren't on yet. The strains that I have grow tall and slim, so I can have lot of plants without being crowded.....they only take about 1 square foot of space or less. I didn't top the clones to see if I could get fatter buds with one top instead of two.....and have three more clones that will go into the bloom room tomorrow because there is a mother plant begging to be relieved of some more babies. Obviously I like this strain.
> 
> peace
> cof


Thank you I appreciate the info. I got a bottle of bush master in case I may need it. I'm just going to let them grow. I have my sativa beans soaking and I'll be popping them into the rooter plugs at noon.

First day of the year and my electricity was off for almost two hours last night. My lights should be on now but aren't. I haven't even had a cup of coffee yet, I'll give them an extra hour of dark before I go in there and adjust my timers.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Damn, I didn't realise you got so many power outages in the US!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

So who is the camera expert on this thread? My picture taking ability plain sucks and I would love some pointers.

Happy New Year to all my fellow six hundred watters.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

A few of us post general pics in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-93.html#post3532575


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Damn, I didn't realise you got so many power outages in the US!!



I live in florida and it is horrible here. It rained here last night so I guess for the first day of the year, why not a power outage?

I've invested in a product from Custom Automated Products called a HLC-2e. It's a little piece you plug into your receptacle and then plug your timer and lights in, it protects the lights from trying to hot start by having a fifteen minute delay built into it. That's how often I lose power here. I see the next several days it's going to be cool here and downright cold at night. Lows will be in the thirties the next several nights. Hmmm, sounds like another good reason for more power outages. Now I know why florida is called the sunshine state. We lose our electricity so much we need the sun to see.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

DST said:


> A few of us post general pics in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-93.html#post3532575



Beatles fan are we? I'm not 'the' curious old fart, but I am a curious old fart. Where abouts in the universe are you from if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought South Africa was bad....ever thought about getting a back up generator for your house in general? Do people have them? My Mother had a place up in Boga Rotan for about 10 years, but I never visited (I guess Florida is quite a big place though so not sure if that is near you)


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

DST said:


> I thought South Africa was bad....ever thought about getting a back up generator for your house in general? Do people have them? My Mother had a place up in Boga Rotan for about 10 years, but I never visited (I guess Florida is quite a big place though so not sure if that is near you)


I don't have the money for a generator like that. I did put two gerbils and an exercise wheel in my electric panel in case of power outages. I guess I need more gerbils, two isn't even enough to make the lights flicker.

My Malawi99 has african genetics and I have one bean soaking. I also have one jock horror soaking. They are both regular seeds which I'm hoping to cross. The malawi is supposed to have a golden appearance when she grows and her buds are supposed to be golden. I haven't had any gold bud in decades.

Edit. No Boca is no where near me. I live in central florida in a small town of thirty five hundred.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I don't have the money for a generator like that. I did put two gerbils and an exercise wheel in my electric panel in case of power outages. I guess I need more gerbils, two isn't even enough to make the lights flicker.
> 
> My Malawi99 has african genetics and I have one bean soaking. I also have one jock horror soaking. They are both regular seeds which I'm hoping to cross. The malawi is supposed to have a golden appearance when she grows and her buds are supposed to be golden. I haven't had any gold bud in decades.
> 
> Edit. No Boca is no where near me. I live in central florida in a small town of thirty five hundred.


Oh no, just got me thinking about Richard Gear, with all this hamster talk, lol. They done an experiment in the UK using cyclists powering generators for this household. Breakfast was like full on, 30+ cyclists just to power the toaster and kettle!!!...can't imagine how many hamsters would be needed to run a 600w 12hours That Armstrong kid would be knackered.

I am from the Universe we call Scotland.

I do like the Beatles, wouldn't say I was their biggest fan, I just liked the fact that this was one of the few songs that Lennon and Mcartney didn't write. Plus the fact that Octopus's collect things to make gardens...kinda like me, lol. Plus, I live under the sea naturally.....


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

I got my lights back on. The power was off for almost two hours last night but I only lost about an hour of light since I'm up early every morning. My light schedule runs from six in the morning to six at night, this way it gives me time each morning to water the girls and enough time even if I get home late from work most nights I'm still home before six, so I can take a peek or three dozen before the lights go off.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

I figured I would take a few pics to start the new year off right since I had a few minutes to wait before seven a.m.

Here are the girls on the first day of 2010. I have a mutant in the bunch, it's the one with four tops. I did nothing to this girl she just grew this way. The stem is only about an inch or so tall. The purple girl is a thc bomb seed from a previous grow. I'm thinking two might be ready next weekend but the others will need that additional week. I'm hoping all will be done by the end of the second weekend of january.

The first pis is my crystal seed from my partner which was from a previous grow. She is showing her sativa heritage. Huge top cola, a bit airy.

The second pic is my mutant, another crystal.

The third pic is Jessica. An extremely sweet and sticky girl with very hard nugs.

The fourth pic is my thc bomb. She is as dark green as can be. The purple girl also in the pic is a second generation thc bomb.

The rest are group shots.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice start to 2010 Heads Up, long may it continue for ya.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

Adding nitrogen during flowering. It appears that shot of half strength grow big I added a couple of days ago is working. The upper fan leaves don't appear to be as yellow as they were two days ago. It might be my imagination but I'm thinking not. I'll keep an eye on this and maybe tomorrow give them another shot of half strength grow big.

Thanks dst.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's another of those I'm curious things for you dst. What is the weather like today in your part of the world? It's almost nine in the morning here, rainy, sixty four degrees f with ninety six percent humidity. Just another beautiful day in florida.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a pure blue sky, not a cloud to be seen. It's white on my roof terrace, it's probably about 1 degree celcius (33f.) My kind of day.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

did anyone see the blue moon lastnight. looked amazing


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

I didn't see that, but this was around 08:30 this morning


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

it was much bluer last nite. but that pis still looks wkd


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

I did try to take one of the moon last night but the pic is dead shakey...lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, to much ta drink or smoke lol


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

And one of the shakey pics of the moon last night


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

looks like we have 3 moons there. thats a nice pic for being a bit shaky.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I got a bottle of bush master in case I may need it.


I'm a big fan of bushmaster... works amazingly well. Strait stops vertical growth in it's tracks... right away.



DST said:


> Damn, I didn't realise you got so many power outages in the US!!


Some parts do some parts don't. There are probably 300 electric companies in the US... so they all are different. Really depends how shitty your electric company is. There are at least 15 of them in Florida and at least 25 of them in California. Some are run by local governments, but most are private. Fucking mess if you ask me. Different standards, working techniques.

I am lucky however... haven't had a power outage for about a year where I live... and that's with all the snow and ice. However last winter we had one last most of the day and two others that were at least 6 hours each.



DST said:


> A few of us post general pics in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-93.html#post3532575


I'm really sorry about being an asshole on there DST. That twit really ruined my day yesterday. Fucking cats.



DST said:


> I thought South Africa was bad....ever thought about getting a back up generator for your house in general? Do people have them?


Some people do... especially those in the woods and in the country. My family in rural Lousianna, every single one has a generator... guess they use them quite a bit.



DST said:


> Oh no, just got me thinking about Richard Gear, with all this hamster talk, lol.
> 
> Plus the fact that Octopus's collect things to make gardens...kinda like me, lol.


Nice Richard Gere reference.

What's with the Octopus' and their gardens... I've never heard of this?



Heads Up said:


> I figured I would take a few pics to start the new year off right since I had a few minutes to wait before seven a.m.


Real nice first pics of the new year. Should be a happy harvest.

You guys are really temping me to try out some bagseeds I have. I do know what strain they are so minus a point... HOWEVER I can't find any information in the world on the strain I know they are (Trinity Rainbow Purple). I think someone made a random cross, or they made up a name... so they are known/ unknown bagseeds... so plus a point. I'm even. Due to the fact I've never germinated a seed... I should have another point added. Nice. I'm gonna win this thing before it starts with my accounting skills, haha.

Question for you seed growing folks. I'm not going to... but if I stuck that seed in water today... and everything goes relatively well, when (about) would I have a plant capable of taking 10 clones off?

I would be using hydro for all stages... aero & dwc.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

Jigfresh, how long does it take for bush master to work? My ex is from louisiana , a little town called jonesboro. We've been divorced for years but some of the nicest people, they really made me feel at home the times I've been there.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

So who all picked up dna genetics free skunk train offer over christmas and is anyone growing any of the strains?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Jigfresh, how long does it take for bush master to work? My ex is from louisiana , a little town called jonesboro. We've been divorced for years but some of the nicest people, they really made me feel at home the times I've been there.


Small world. That's around the area my Fam is from. They are from the sticks west of jonesboro... Ringgold, Beinville, Heflin. That is really wild bud.

About the BushMaster... that stuff works on contact. I run hydro... here's how I use the BM. When I switch to 12/12 I drain the rez... fill with H2O and 2 mL BM/ gallon. Run that for 24 hours. Drain and give a weak dose of flower nutes.

I haven't looked closely... but the vertical growth stops basically right away... just BAM. Done.

This pic shows how it works. During veg I had really tight internode spacing... when I switched to 12/12 the plant started really stretching... then I applied BushMaster and it packed on quite a few more nodes... but they were all on top of eachother.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Small world. That's around the area my Fam is from. They are from the sticks west of jonesboro... Ringgold, Beinville, Heflin. That is really wild bud.
> 
> About the BushMaster... that stuff works on contact. I run hydro... here's how I use the BM. When I switch to 12/12 I drain the rez... fill with H2O and 2 mL BM/ gallon. Run that for 24 hours. Drain and give a weak dose of flower nutes.
> 
> ...


did u switch straight to 12/12?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

I've read another way to combat plant stretch when you switch over to 12/12 is to leave your metal halide lamp burning for the first two weeks of the switch, then put in your hps lamp.

Bush master, can it be used before you switch over to 12/12? That would almost guarantee no stretch in the beginning of flowering.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

im using a 250 HPS and a 250 MH, but im planning to switch ma MH to a 250 HPS. but it was on 24 hours and on tuesday i took 2 hours off, wednesday i took 2 hours off, and i did the same today. just in a hope that my girls wont streach


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 1, 2010)

they will probably still strech but its worth the try


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> they will probably still strech but its worth the try


If you're not against the idea I would give leaving the mh in a try and see if that helps with stretching in the beginning of flowering???


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> If you're not against the idea I would give leaving the mh in a try and see if that helps with stretching in the beginning of flowering???


well im gunna leave ma 250mh in ma tent till i can get a 250 HPS but i will b lowering the time till it gets 2 12/12. just need ta get the bulb


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I've read another way to combat plant stretch when you switch over to 12/12 is to leave your metal halide lamp burning for the first two weeks of the switch, then put in your hps lamp.
> 
> Bush master, can it be used before you switch over to 12/12? That would almost guarantee no stretch in the beginning of flowering.


Yes, leaving your MH in place during the 12/12 stretch will help keep things close... but the plant will still grow and you can't be sure when it will stop. That is why I like bushmaster... get it to where you want... and the stop it right there.

I think my picutre is misrepresenting things. I switched to 12/12 for about 3 days before using Bushmaster this grow... that stretch took place during that 3 days.

If you use bushmaster at the same time as the switch it will not stretch.

You don't want to use it before 12/12 as Bushmaster tells the plants to start flowering. That is another benefit... they show pistils almost right away.



Lil ganja princess said:


> did u switch straight to 12/12?


I run 18/6 veg... 36 hours dark... 12/12 after that.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

If you are in the states I would go to high tech garden supply and look into their brand of bulbs, I think they call them growbright.

Here ya' go...

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=55066


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> If you are in the states I would go to high tech garden supply and look into their brand of bulbs, I think they call them growbright.
> 
> Here ya' go...
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=55066


 im from the other side of the ocean


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

One way to create shorter plants is put them into 12/12 while they are still short-under 10". It appears that most plants have stopped their stretch by the end of the third week and start building buds from there. In this picture the blue cup plants are 8' & 10" tall....measured from the surface of the medium and the black pots that have a total height.....from the floor of 41", which should grow another 10" to 12" of bud. Blue cups went into 12/12 this morning. Black
pots are in day 24 of 12/12.....only another 10 or 11 weeks away.

Happy New Year
peace
cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

they still look like they have realli streched, what light u got them under?


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Barbagseed has not germinated yet. Boo. I am starting to think it's a dud...patience young farmer padwan. 

Off for the weekend, having a nice 30 yr cognac with the groom to be.

Interesting reading about peoples MH/HPS stretching thoughts. Will have my own soon.

laters 600 peeps.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

have a gud nite, catch ya later


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Question for you seed growing folks. I'm not going to... but if I stuck that seed in water today... and everything goes relatively well, when (about) would I have a plant capable of taking 10 clones off?
> 
> I would be using hydro for all stages... aero & dwc.


Anyone have an idea for me?

Like 2 months seed to small mother? 3 months?

Happy 2010... good year.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

No offence Heads Up but I tried the grow bright and while the results were satisfactory they got a lot better when I switched to hortilux, believe me your plants will love it. Also, while htg has some good deals....which I have taken advantage of......there is a better deal on bulbs and nutes from http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/
Example: the 600w hortilux from htg $117.95 cheaphydro $80.00
I've used them many times with good results.
It pays to shop around.
Jigfresh...about 150 miles east

peace
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

lil princess..... lighting is a 600w hortilux

jigfresh.....3 months

I don't mean to disagree with heads up.....but I plant the pointed end down, with 100% success...your choice

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

Curious. This is only my first grow using hid lighting and disagree with me at your leisure. I'll look around when I need new bulbs, thanks for the tip. Those girls of yours, the tall ones, how old are they? They are very thin looking, in general do you know is this a trait for most sativas? I don't know what to expect other than tall, whatever that means. Do they get bushy at all or does that depend on the strain?

Again, I try not to get stuck in the whole this is the way it HAS to be done routine. I put my six beans in rooter plugs at noon today and to be honest, didn't worry about the orientation of the point of the seed. I try to keep it mind it's just a weed. Please disagree with me, I think everyone should voice their opinions, I might learn something.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 1, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> No offence Heads Up but I tried the grow bright and while the results were satisfactory they got a lot better when I switched to hortilux, believe me your plants will love it. Also, while htg has some good deals....which I have taken advantage of......there is a better deal on bulbs and nutes from http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/
> Example: the 600w hortilux from htg $117.95 cheaphydro $80.00
> I've used them many times with good results.
> It pays to shop around.
> ...


so even though its the same wattage bulb one will put out more or somthing


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

This strain will fill in completely between the nodes with buds, but it is a characteristic of the sativas that I have grown.
As for "tall" they are when in comparison to a 2 1/2' indica when grown and controlled indoors. Outdoors with a long veg this plant could easily reach 8' and fill in like a Christmas tree. There is another sativa in day 63 of 12/12 that just started a new round of buds, will post pictures later.
Don't waste your time on warlock, not worth the effort.

peace
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

mcpurple

Bulbs have different ranges of lumens and spectral output and some are more beneficial to mj plants than others. Don't go by the the most hyped, but what gives good results. web page & description of the 600w hortilux....

http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/view-all/600w-hps-bulb-eye-hortilux/prod_371.html

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 1, 2010)

ya i checked that website out im usin the one i got with my complete 600 hps lamp from htg, and how do u tell witch is better,


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

mcpurple
I was following some indoor grows and saw that some people I respected were using the hortilux bulb so I gave it a try and my plants are glad I did. It seems to have the right spectrum to allow them to excell. I highly recommend it!!!!!

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 1, 2010)

alright thanks fot the info COF


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Cool. Checked my Barbagseed this morning, nadda yet.


Both of the germinated bagseed sprouts broke the rockwool today. So far, so good.


----------



## tescu (Jan 1, 2010)

ill be in this club one day


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm running my 600w Agro Sun Red bulb in a XtraSun air cooled hood in my grow space that is 3.5 x 3.5 ft and about 4.5 ft tall. I have 12 plants total in my space-- 4 super silver haze, and 8 "super" granddad purps. they're in week 5 of 12/12.

can I join the club?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 1, 2010)

very nice lookin plants, and im sure u already joined just by posting and usina 600 watt, nice grow


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 1, 2010)

^Wow, those look great! They look farther along than 5 weeks, maybe its just me...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice looking ladies and set up.
Welcome aboard!

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome notorious. Your girls are looking good, don't forget the smoke report.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone have an idea for me?
> 
> Like 2 months seed to small mother? 3 months?
> 
> Happy 2010... good year.


A real life example. I put my OG Kush seeds into play in early November. 2 days ago I took 6 clones and could have taken about 20!! To be honest I could have taken clones a week or so back as well......Hope that helps. I also hear that if you are doing the HB, the clones are much more stable Any more info let me know. 

It's wedding time today - it's gonna be messy, lol.


DST


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

So the little Barbagseed root had popped out, so it's now in a little pot in the nursery. Here it is (well somewhere under there), hope it comes out to play.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2010)

Congradulations and I see you survived the wedding.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Congratulations and I see you survived the wedding.
> 
> peace
> cof


 thanks cof, surviving...just, lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2010)

DST said:


> thanks cof, surviving...just, lol


The love you take, is equal to the love you make...the beatles.

Congrats kiddo.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2010)

So far nothing to report about the sativa beans.

My grow is entering the home stretch. It's actually been fifty five days of 12/12 today but I'm counting it as the start of week seven. I don't start my count from the start of 12/12, I start my count after I can identify them all. Two look like they will be chopped next weekend another will have to be watched and the rest look like another two weeks. So here they are at the start of my week seven.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers Heads Up. Gonna be interesting to see what comes up.....


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So far nothing to report about the sativa beans.
> 
> My grow is entering the home stretch. It's actually been fifty five days of 12/12 today but I'm counting it as the start of week seven. I don't start my count from the start of 12/12, I start my count after I can identify them all. Two look like they will be chopped next weekend another will have to be watched and the rest look like another two weeks. So here they are at the start of my week seven.


 Some real nice looking buds on those girls. Interesting that you count that way, I have seen a few people who do that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

freakin monstrous headsup! nice work man


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks one and all. I must admit I'm proud for my first hid grow. I'll get some pics posted before chopping under different lighting. I'm horrible at taking pictures under hps lights. I do not do justice to them with my picture taking ability.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Some real nice looking buds on those girls. Interesting that you count that way, I have seen a few people who do that.


I look at it as insurance against chopping to early.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So far nothing to report about the sativa beans.
> 
> My grow is entering the home stretch. It's actually been fifty five days of 12/12 today but I'm counting it as the start of week seven. I don't start my count from the start of 12/12, I start my count after I can identify them all. Two look like they will be chopped next weekend another will have to be watched and the rest look like another two weeks. So here they are at the start of my week seven.


Very nice!  I missed what they are...have to go back and look.

Just came across this thread. Are there any chairs left for a fellow 600er???


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Very nice!  I missed what they are...have to go back and look.
> 
> Just came across this thread. Are there any chairs left for a fellow 600er???



Plenty of chairs, pull one up. Welcome to the six hundred watt club. Your host is DST.

Edit. One thc bomb, several bomb seeds of my own making and several crystal of my partners making.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful buds!!!!!!!! Appears to be a healthy, bountiful harvest. Have you scoped the trichs?...... high amber count increases couch-lock imho.

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 3, 2010)

anyone heard of the hybrid bulbs


----------



## SL2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Plenty of chairs, pull one up. Welcome to the six hundred watt club. Your host is DST.
> 
> Edit. One thc bomb, several bomb seeds of my own making and several crystal of my partners making.


Thanks Heads Up. 

Thats is so cool making and growing your own seeds.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Beautiful buds!!!!!!!! Appears to be a healthy, bountiful harvest. Have you scoped the trichs?...... high amber count increases couch-lock imho.
> 
> peace
> cof


Thank you. I took my first look at them yesterday. Still mainly clear, some milky, no amber sighted.

The couch-lock is why I'm attempting to grow some sativa dominant strains. I want that old time, trippy, giggly, energetic high. I'll smoke the indica at night when it's time to unwind. I got the freebie skunk train from dna and the attitude and my partner has the freebies from my last order going now. We have one each of roadrunner which is flowering at twenty days, white widow, power kush and lemon skunk which has decided to throw off two tops.

I'm hoping by the time 2010 comes to an end, I'll have a real nice stash going.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 3, 2010)

ok i just switched my 200 watt floeresent out for my 600 watt hps, there was like 20 fried ladybugs stuck in my cfl bulb it was kinda funny but less then half flew towards the light plus i still got thousands of lady bugs to spare, im going to have the hps on for 24 hours before i switch to 12/12 to give the plants a liitle bit of time to get used to it, dont know if it will help at all. i got some pics to show my getto way of tying up the light with shoe strings and my small fan i use to keep the plants and bulb cool, and i know it works cuz its the same way i did it on my last grow, also i have to leave the closet door cracked for air to beable to go in an out, i also have a pic of my mmj card so if any pigs are reading i cant get busted i did leave all my info out though,


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> What's with the Octopus' and their gardens... I've never heard of this?


Meant to get back to you on this. I gather different Octopus use different things to build their gardens. I thought this was such a cool video and should explain things a little. It's not only us intelligent monkeys that can go stealth....

http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/building-an-octopus-garden-octopuses-collect-coconut-shells-and-use-them-to-create-protective-armor/4070081554


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> anyone heard of the hybrid bulbs


I think you might be referring to digital bulbs made specifically to run with digital ballasts. the only brand that I know that makes a specific digital bulb is Sun Pulse, but pretty sure Hortilux has been venturing into this area for some time now. there's supposedly a new brand of bulbs coming out that has all the Japanese Hortilux technology but is assembled in China dropping the cost per bulb once it hits stores


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2010)

First update of the year for my sativa beans. On the first at noon after soaking for eighteen hours in distilled water I put my sativa beans into rapid rooters. The rapid rooters went into little dixie cups with a little soil for support. Today three of the beans have sprouted. The jock horror, the malawi 99 and the strawberry haze. I have them under a t-5 with two 6500k and two 4100k tubes in the fixture. The light is about eighteen inches from the plants. I also added one teaspoon of tiger bloom to the distilled water which I'm using to mist the plants. I want the higher amounts of phosphorous for good root development. Once roots have sprouted they will go into twenty ounce party cups for a couple of weeks before going into their three gallon containers.

Here's a couple of pics of the newborns and a couple of my grow room. We always see the bud shots but rarely see the room where they are grown. The pic with the high times card is my dehumidifier, which is not being used due to the thirty percent humidity currently in my room. That's right, we finally have some dry weather in florida, cold, but dry.

Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I think you might be referring to digital bulbs made specifically to run with digital ballasts. the only brand that I know that makes a specific digital bulb is Sun Pulse, but pretty sure Hortilux has been venturing into this area for some time now. there's supposedly a new brand of bulbs coming out that has all the Japanese Hortilux technology but is assembled in China dropping the cost per bulb once it hits stores


 i saw them on this website and just wanted to know if anyone uses them and if their good check it out
http://htgsupply.com/producttypes.asp?categoryID=4&subcategoryID=83


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

Very Impressive


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2010)

I must admit, I'm having a blast in my new grow room. I already have changes planned for the start of my next grow. Is a grow room ever 'complete'?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

It NEVER ends!!! lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

SL2 said:


> It NEVER ends!!! lol


Haha... it sure doens't ever end. If it does you just gave up, lol.

I haven't even harvested the 2nd half of my grow and I'm already if Full plan mode for the next setup. I can't wait for the plant to be done so I can get to building.

Here's the hold out. The squares in the screen are 2 inches, for reference:


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm constantly fine tuning my area and laying out mental plans for the new one.......maybe one day when I don't see a need to tweak but does that day ever come..............until then

peace
cof


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i saw them on this website and just wanted to know if anyone uses them and if their good check it out
> http://htgsupply.com/producttypes.asp?categoryID=4&subcategoryID=83


hmm I've never seen a "dual-arced" bulb before. that thing's a trip..... would one of these hybrid bulbs run off a hps ballast or mh? they look a bit complicated and perhaps have a lot of problems. 

if I was going for something along those lines tho, I'd just get one of these bad boys--


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2010)

Jigfresh

Beautiful.........how much longer do you anticipate? Your one bud weighs more than a plant that I just harvested.......I'm not sure what strains I want to concentrate on so I'm growing several with a short veg time.....usually 5 weeks from seed....so plants and yield are smaller than what is possible.

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2010)

Jigfresh, excellent, beautiful work. Is it work? You know you gotta' give us a smoke report. That thing looks like one huge bud.

Wow!

Yes, that is jealousy and envy you are reading in my words.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> hmm I've never seen a "dual-arced" bulb before. that thing's a trip..... would one of these hybrid bulbs run off a hps ballast or mh? they look a bit complicated and perhaps have a lot of problems.
> 
> if I was going for something along those lines tho, I'd just get one of these bad boys--


ya an one of those is very expensive why use 2 when u can use 1, i thought the bulb was cool, and i dont get the complication u screw it in just like a reguler bulb, but i guess their could be probs but nothin they wouldnt replace


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya an one of those is very expensive why use 2 when u can use 1, i thought the bulb was cool, and i dont get the complication u screw it in just like a reguler bulb, but i guess their could be probs but nothin they wouldnt replace


they're actually not too pricy. about $190 with all the sockets and everything included. just need a big fan cuz you know that shit would get hot


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

theirs no way thats 190 it has to be way more my 600 hps came with ballast bulb all cords and socket and reflector 200 flat, just the bulbs alone would be about 120 is not more, and then plus having to by a fan and paying extra electicity for a fan runnin


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

show me a place wher i can see all that for 190 i doubt u can

sorry not tryin to be rude


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> theirs no way thats 190 it has to be way more my 600 hps came with ballast bulb all cords and socket and reflector 200 flat, just the bulbs alone would be about 120 is not more, and then plus having to by a fan and paying extra electicity for a fan runnin


haha I was talking just the hood playboy 

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=2343

and that was the first link I pulled up. I've seen others for as low as $180


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> they're actually not too pricy. about $190 with all the sockets and everything included. just need a big fan cuz you know that shit would get hot


 
oh well just a sec a go u posted this and it says everything included, witch would mean EVERYTHING also i would be willing to pay that much for some metal, payin that much i could have a whole nother setup with everything included bulbs, sockets, ballast ect.......


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> oh well just a sec a go u posted this and it says everything included, witch would mean EVERYTHING also i would be willing to pay that much for some metal, payin that much i could have a whole nother setup with everything included bulbs, sockets, ballast ect.......


haha my bad man  I just meant the sockets and hardware and everything, not the bulbs and EVERYTHING 

but another way to get both specs with a single bulb is to check out hortilux's blue spec hps bulbs. gonna snag one for the next bulb I get


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

i heard those work good, i wasnt tryin to be harsh on the subject i seem to do that and sorry if i did


----------



## cph (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice thread!! Some great looking grows!!

I'm on my 2nd grow with my 600w. They've been flowering for about 2 weeks now. I'm growing 2 strains that were both gifted to me. One is supposed to be White Widow and the other Purple Jesus. The first pic is the flowering area about 4'x4'. There are plans to add a second 600 when I have the money. The room's about 4'x7'. Total of 13 plants in 1 gal pots. They are clones that I veged for about 2 weeks before flowering. 

The first pic is all of them...

The 2nd is the PJ, 12 days in. The WW in the 3rd is also 12 days...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

sweet plants u got alot of plant in that small room, and their all lookin good,


----------



## cph (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the kind words!

I think I vegged a little longer than I should have. The WW has really stretched and gotten twice as tall as the PJ. The WW is showing sativa and the PJ indica traits.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

tie the taller ones down a lil bit if u can, oh wait u said u were in flower right


----------



## cph (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea they're flowering. As they grow I plan to move the taller ones to the outside with shorter in the middle. I'm waiting for the to even out, a few are about a week behind.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

thats a good idea, also u could place bricks or somthin under the shorter ones so ther all the same hieght and get even light distrbution


----------



## cph (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats a possibility, it's always changing and far from finished in there.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

y i dont think a grow room is ever finished unless u got hella money to invest into it, if thats what u were talkin about


----------



## cph (Jan 4, 2010)

Good point it would take a lot of money to do it all at once. I meant the fact that I've got along way to go to even make it presentable... IMO.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

make what presentable ur plants or your grow room


----------



## cph (Jan 4, 2010)

The room. I think the plants look great.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2010)

This is what happens when I get in a picture takin' mode. This is the bloom room showing the el monstre's at 38 days and the others at 31 days.

bloom room



pictures left to right top row
1.bloom room 2.el monstre 3. 4. 5. blue diesel (different plants)

2nd row
1.blue diesel 2.lady cane 3. lady cane #2 4.one chronic diesel 5.el monstre #1

I will show pictures as they finish.

peace
cof

3rd row
el monstre #1


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Jigfresh, excellent, beautiful work. Is it work? You know you gotta' give us a smoke report. That thing looks like one huge bud.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Yes, that is jealousy and envy you are reading in my words.





curious old fart said:


> Jigfresh
> 
> Beautiful.........how much longer do you anticipate? Your one bud weighs more than a plant that I just harvested.......I'm not sure what strains I want to concentrate on so I'm growing several with a short veg time.....usually 5 weeks from seed....so plants and yield are smaller than what is possible.


I have had 3 grows so far and 5 different strains, so I know what you mean about not knowing what to grow.

However I think I've found a winner in this Casey Jones (sour diesel x thai x trainwreck). As you can see the nugs are just HUGE and I really really like the smoke. Sour Diesel is my favorite and this stuff smokes real close to it. It's pretty much strictly sativa in effect... at least it is now with the level of maturity it's at. I think I have about another week. They have been going 9.5 weeks so far. I haven't found any websites reporting a flowering time. By what I figured from the strains it's made up of it should be a 10-12 week plant, so I guess I'm on schedule.

I just had a bowl from that big nug and it's a nice rushing feeling in the back of my head. A lot of buzzing in my whole head too. Not too much in the body at all. It's very strange becuase I have been smoking indica for about 6 months now... so to have two sative dominant plants to harvest, it's very different.

I also grew a Sour Grape plant but I was not nearly as happy with the result of that. I think the CJ will double the SG yeild... plus I like the smoke better.



curious old fart said:


> This is what happens when I get in a picture takin' mode.
> 
> el monstre, blue diesel, lady cane, chronic diesel
> 
> I will show pictures as they finish.


It's a good thing when you get in picture taking mode. I can't wait to see them finishing up.

Are all those strains sativas? Sorry if you already said.

They are all beautiful by the way... thanks for showing us.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

cph said:


> The room. I think the plants look great.


 ok ya thats what i was thinkin the room doesnt look bad and plants are very nice


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2010)

Jigfresh

The way you described the casey jones almost cost me a keyboard.......drooling does not help electronics. Sounds like a winning smoke with a bumper crop,,,,what more could you ask for?

All of the individual pictures are hybrids.....there are 2 sativas in the top left corner of the first picture......nirvana unknown clone and a ??????? from a friend...was supposed to be warlock...is now at 11 + weeks and just kicked into second gear.....the joys of sativas.
There are two durga mata in the middle...they're the smallest plants.

Leaf damage is the result of trying to eliminate spider mites.....if you are using a soap based spray and it is getting to the bottom of the container watch out for foaming.....it seems to magnify your 600w into a small oven....these pictures were taken just before another neem treatment......they are almost gone.....it's been an ongoing battle.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> tie the taller ones down a lil bit if u can, oh wait u said u were in flower right


Nice grow room McPurple. Very clean looking.

I still think CPH could tie them down, even in flower.



cph said:


> Yea they're flowering. As they grow I plan to move the taller ones to the outside with shorter in the middle. I'm waiting for the to even out, a few are about a week behind.


Hey CPH, as I said, I think you could still tie down, and would appreciate the results. I have uploaded a pic of an OG kush from a previous grow that I tied down 2 weeks into flower - you can see the buds coming through) After super cropping it, the buds were pointing upwards after only 10-15 minutes (even with the snap) You can see how the snap developed, and then the last pic is the resulting 4 tops (didn't get any songs from them, but some real stickyness, lol) Give it a go? You won't be disappointed



curious old fart said:


> This is what happens when I get in a picture takin' mode. This is the bloom room showing the el monstre's at 38 days and the others at 31 days.
> 
> bloom room
> View attachment 671225
> ...


 Very nice Mr Bailly, keep those pics coming


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

Well this morning it looks like Barbagseed has come up for a wee check out of the scenery in my nursery.

Here she (i hope) is: Still munching on her seed case.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

supercropping FTW!

like the mini prop pop bottle tops your rocking there DST


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> supercropping FTW!
> 
> like the mini prop pop bottle tops your rocking there DST


FTW?? For the Win? or not....too many getto acronyms these days, lol.....

The Dutch have about a million....most common being a.u.b = alsjeblijft (or formal - alstublijft). Basically means Please. 

Ok, I'll stop blethering....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2010)

dst

Nice looking scrog.......how old and what flavor is she?

peace
cof


----------



## cph (Jan 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey CPH, as I said, I think you could still tie down, and would appreciate the results. I have uploaded a pic of an OG kush from a previous grow that I tied down 2 weeks into flower - you can see the buds coming through) After super cropping it, the buds were pointing upwards after only 10-15 minutes (even with the snap) You can see how the snap developed, and then the last pic is the resulting 4 tops (didn't get any songs from them, but some real stickyness, lol) Give it a go? You won't be disappointed


Beautiful plant DST!!

Thanks for your opinion! It's not out of the question to either super crop or LST. They're not out of control yet, and I have plenty of head room at this point. When my mothers finally make it to the flower room, they will need training of one type or another. I'm sure it's from my lack of experience but I can't bring myself to lollypop the clones. WHAT CUT off a bunch of healthy growth!! lol

Your plants look real good COF!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> dst
> 
> Nice looking scrog.......how old and what flavor is she?
> 
> ...


Thanks Curious, too old I am afraid, She's up in smoke already (it was from a grow last year) She was an OG Kush girl. It was the first time I had super cropped and it was some of the finest dank I have smoken....coming to the end of the jar now. But I got some more of these on the go...just need to be patient, lol.



cph said:


> Beautiful plant DST!!
> 
> Thanks for your opinion! It's not out of the question to either super crop or LST. They're not out of control yet, and I have plenty of head room at this point. When my mothers finally make it to the flower room, they will need training of one type or another. I'm sure it's from my lack of experience but I can't bring myself to lollypop the clones. WHAT CUT off a bunch of healthy growth!! lol
> 
> Your plants look real good COF!


I know what you mean, def goes against everything to cut of healthy branches. But then healthy branches give healthy clones!! It goes against it even more to snap your tree in half, but omg, does it work wonders.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Whatzup DST!

Damn you people roll, I cant keep up! lol I come back and like 4 pages of postDoes anyone have a job? lol 

I have a question for you and the club. My Big Bud 7 weeks into flower has very little trich development (You know the one I been stealing buds from. Whats a guy to do when he is out of weed? lol) and it is also very leafy in the buds. It is nowhere near as frosty as my White Widows. Does not many trichs mean it will not be potent? Is it normal for some strains not to have many trichs? Hope you guy could clue me inHelpa brother out? Not sure if you can see them. Maybe on the attached pic...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2010)

sl2

Unfortunately, trich development in the big bud line is almost non existant. The plant was bred to produce big buds and cannot compete against the widow for a buzz......just so you know what to expect.

as a suggestion....turn on your flash

peace
cof


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks cof, you eased my mind. That&#8217;s good to know. I thought maybe it was something I did. This was my first seed purchase and I didn&#8217;t have a clue. I just read the info saw &#8220;big harvest huge buds&#8221; and thought this sounds good! lol Maybe that&#8217;s why no one grows it on here. lol

I see now the WW was a good choice for all the journals. These were mainly a test run for my new set up and new seedlings as well as to learn soil. I will be happy with whatever I get. But I am excited about the WW they are sugar coated! lol 

The flash was on! lol Its just not very frosty. If you open the attachment and then click on it to blow up the pic you can see some frost. 

Thanks again cof&#8230;


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is the WW same age taken with the same camera setting. I have a Nikon D80 and trying to learn how to use it. Been playing with the setting trying to get those cool bud shots. Thanks for the tip though!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2010)

sl2

frosty plant and good photos. How old is she?

peace
cof


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks so much cof. 

Four weeks veg and jsut finsihed 7 weeks flower today startin week 8. It is my second grow first in soil. I had to cut my first grow early do to circumstances beyond my control so this stage is all new to me. My guess is at least three more weeks...I am going to let her go as long as it takes. There are a bucnh of pics of the grow in the Homemade Cabinet link in my sig if your interested. I have another WW 5.5 weeks in flower that looks like it will be real nice...


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Whatzup DST!
> 
> Damn you people roll, I cant keep up! lol I come back and like 4 pages of postDoes anyone have a job? lol
> 
> I have a question for you and the club. My Big Bud 7 weeks into flower has very little trich development (You know the one I been stealing buds from. Whats a guy to do when he is out of weed? lol) and it is also very leafy in the buds. It is nowhere near as frosty as my White Widows. Does not many trichs mean it will not be potent? Is it normal for some strains not to have many trichs? Hope you guy could clue me inHelpa brother out? Not sure if you can see them. Maybe on the attached pic...


Different time zones, different working hours, slave to the computer screens, haha. i work for myself, and at the moment, mainly from home...



curious old fart said:


> sl2
> 
> Unfortunately, trich development in the big bud line is almost non existant. The plant was bred to produce big buds and cannot compete against the widow for a buzz......just so you know what to expect.
> 
> ...


 I agree with Curious^^^^


I picked up some silver Bubble this evening, one of my personal faves. Will drop you off some bud porn shots when I have a moment to drag myself away from my screen It's a lurvily smoke..

Here's the descriptions from DNA:
_The Silver Bubble is a balanced mix of 1/4 Northern Lights, 1/4 Skunk and 1/2 Haze. She finishes in 10 weeks tops or mid-October outdoor. The Silver Bubble is mold resistant and can handle the cold. She is a moderate to heavy eater and will stretch a bit if not controlled._

Perhaps something to grow this coming summer


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Here is the WW same age taken with the same camera setting. I have a Nikon D80 and trying to learn how to use it. Been playing with the setting trying to get those cool bud shots. Thanks for the tip though!!!


 Yummy. Good darts!


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 5, 2010)

Im pretty new to this but in my room im currently runnin 2x600wat with i 400watt inbetween (three in total) in a room length2.8mxwidth1.8xheight2.0 is this a overkill in light?


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont know why but seedy seeds have posted a ad up on my thread above iv got nuthn 2 do with me but cant remove ther ad


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks DST&#8230;I have my own business and work out of my home as well. 

This will be the first weed I have had that I know what it is! lol

Silver bubble sounds nice. Let me know when its ready ill come over and burn one with ya. Ill bring the liquor, you like blondes or brunets? I can bring some alcohol too if you like! 

(pronounced licker where I am from) lol


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> Im pretty new to this but in my room im currently runnin 2x600wat with i 400watt inbetween (three in total) in a room length2.8mxwidth1.8xheight2.0 is this a overkill in light?


Hoi Hairy, to clarify, do you mean,

A/ too much light for the size of room space,

or

B/ too much light to post in the 600 club.

Either way,

My answer to A/ is No, i don't think so.

And

My Answer to B/ is No, I don't think so

So, hi hairy rabbit (I am a bit stoned at the mo, sorry, don't mean to come across facetious erse, lol, just messin)there and show everyone your ladies.

Welcome.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> I dont know why but seedy seeds have posted a ad up on my thread above iv got nuthn 2 do with me but cant remove ther ad


I got that as well......wouldn't worry, it's probably created by the cms they got, they will have advertising revenues by creating links to companies websites in peoples thread.

SL2 - the silver bubble was finished product. It's tasty.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

DST said:


> SL2 - the silver bubble was finished product. It's tasty.


You didnt like my joke? or didnt get it?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

heres some more pics of my plants the one that got transplasnted seems ok but yellower then yesterday, my other plant is nice and healthy and im holdin off on flowering till monday so my plant can gain its health back from the trans plant, also i got a hoya plant under my sixer to


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> You didnt like my joke? or didnt get it?


Sorry dude, thats the silver bubble for ya, brain goes into overload....perhaps I didn't get the joke 

Well my wife has a bit of both...and sometimes pink as well, lol. The girls in my cupboard are mainly green at the mo, lol. As far a licker, liquor, or acohol is concerned, bring it on bru,, women, better not, my wife has very good Mauy Thai skillz, lol. on china.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

nice McPurple. Is this under 12/12 yet, can't remember if you said it was...?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

i was going to switch to 12/12 the other day but stopped my self cuz i had a emergeny transplant goin on cuz my soil was to compacted, so im gonna wait till monday so my plant gets its health back, the pic u just qouted is my favorite plant its doin really good and hope it yeilds good as for the other im not expecting much but will keep her goin


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i was going to switch to 12/12 the other day but stopped my self cuz i had a emergeny transplant goin on cuz my soil was to compacted, so im gonna wait till monday so my plant gets its health back, the pic u just qouted is my favorite plant its doin really good and hope it yeilds good as for the other im not expecting much but will keep her goin


 I can see why it's your favourite, mine too
I keep looking in on the girls and thinking, perhaps I'll switch you, but I need to wait until light delivery get's here...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

DST said:


> I can see why it's your favourite, mine too
> I keep looking in on the girls and thinking, perhaps I'll switch you, but I need to wait until light delivery get's here...


 
sorry dst i dont understand what that means except the part where u keep lookin in, u mean u wanna switch plants or.... somthin else


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> sorry dst i dont understand what that means except the part where u keep lookin in, u mean u wanna switch plants or.... somthin else


sorry china, thinking out aloud. I mean switching my girls from 18/6 light to 12/12 light. My whole grow area is in veg at the mo. i am waiting for a couple of new lights that are coming in the post (a mh 400 and a 300w fluro), i will use the 300w to have a seperate veg area, and i will then switch my main area to 12/12, and add the mh light in there.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

oh ok 
rigth on, i wish i could have seperate rooms for flower and veg, that would be sweet, i mean i could if i wanted to but i cant put wholes or nothin in my walls cuz i rent no tacks staples nothin, but my closet works really good its perfect for a 600 and all the walls are white except the blue door so theirs good reflection in theri, 
so u will start flowering when u get ur new lights then


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 5, 2010)

Very impressive every one, nice to see all the pics and welcome to the new members.

DST,

Super silver haze is skunk, northern lights and haze.

Jock horror is northern lights, skunk and haze.

jigfresh, I have two sour creams in rapid rooters and I am impatiently awaiting them to break ground. DNA says it's a cross of the original sour diesel and a g13 haze. I have heard so much about sour diesel that when I came across this strain I just had to try some.

Lookin' good folks.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> oh ok
> rigth on, i wish i could have seperate rooms for flower and veg, that would be sweet, i mean i could if i wanted to but i cant put wholes or nothin in my walls cuz i rent no tacks staples nothin, but my closet works really good its perfect for a 600 and all the walls are white except the blue door so theirs good reflection in theri,
> so u will start flowering when u get ur new lights then


I don't have that much room for several reasons. But the veg cab/nursery is quite small, so I am thinking with the new lights to extend that to allow bigger vegging.


Heads Up said:


> Very impressive every one, nice to see all the pics and welcome to the new members.
> 
> DST,
> 
> ...


Evening, Heads Up, I agree, Sour Diesel is awesome!! 

Ok Folks, take it easy, fijn avond!

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

i would build a veg box thats small but i cant run my 600 and my cfl and fan and heater all at the same time it always blows fuses


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

i wouold build a small veg box but i cant run my 600 and my cfl, and fan and heater at the same time cuz it blows fuses


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet thanx DST ill try get some snaps loaded up tonyt  4 ya .im trying columbian skies from dr green thumb .do you know any1 eles who has tryed the strain?


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> Sweet thanx DST ill try get some snaps loaded up tonyt  4 ya .im trying columbian skies from dr green thumb .do you know any1 eles who has tryed the strain?


Just checked out your Columbian Skies on Dr Green Thumbs, Looks interesting. Sativa Dominant. Never seen anyone growing it, but then there are thousands of bods on RIU. Look fwd to the pics.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 6, 2010)

Here some fotoz of columbain express 4 1/2 weeks in to flowering still aprox another 4 weeks.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 6, 2010)

Columbain expesss, the 3rd pic with the brown hairs is off 1 of the few plants that got infected with spider mite for some reson its made all the hairs on it go to bowt 50/50 some like the 1 in the pic even 100% just gona keep on keepin on and see how they turn out


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice set up, HairyRabbit. How far are those lights away from the plants? Looks nice and golden in that grow room (is it a tent?)

Was quite surprised when I read the review that they only reach like 30inch (this was flowering at 8" though), they are quite short looking for a sativa.

Looking awesome though. Hope you got them mites sorted.

Just got my new light bulbs delivered this morning and they charged my card an extra £25 the robbers. Why does no-one just do what they bloody well say they will do these days!!!! grrr.

This is cool (the right way round - hehe, lol)


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2010)

Good morning my fellow 600 watters. Two more of my sativa beans popped. Arjan's Haze#1 popped yesterday and this morning one of the sour creams broke ground.

Nice set-up hairy. I see you are using grow bags, like them? Your girls are sure short for sativa, did you do something to them to control the height or are they mini's or something like that?

Edit. I work five days a week, only because I can't afford to work three.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

inside the box last night





6 dairy queen, new arrivals = heavy duty fruity/early durban/ chiesel/ 

i popped a ceres seeds cali orange & 3 x sensi star x purple & 3x tga floater


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 6, 2010)

wheres the floor lol?


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 6, 2010)

Iv set them at 600mm apart from one that is at bowt 500mm above the top of the solderz, Ive grown couple stains this way my buddy showed me this way to keep em short to get more in ther and maximize the small area i got all i done was give them a short veg time and the size of the pots root binds them so they cant grow big eitha. As for the grow bags Heads up they have worked exactly the same as pots cant realy notice any difrence.

still havn't got the mites sorted tho iv got the numers right down but can't ever fully rid them


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 6, 2010)

try an find a store that sells predator mites they will get rid of them lil red fuckers


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanx DST & Heads Up, 
yeah it is a tent heaps easier to pull down for house inspections hahaha i don't have the plesure of owning my own home and making something more permanent. Ive got my lights hangin at 600mm i had them lower but i started having troubles with heat . They are so short because i gave them a short veg time and the size of the pots restricks them from growing to big aswell its the way my buddy showed me to maximise the little space i got and so far its working out O.K. Heads up nah they not mini breed just way i have done them if you wana look them up there at DRGREENTHUMB : COLUMBIAN SKIES .as for the bags they are just cheaper then pots thats why i got them and i dont realy notice any diffrance between bags n pots.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 6, 2010)

thanx Ganja Princess ill sus it out. i axadently wrote up the same shyt twice ddnt think my first reply worked haha ohwell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> wheres the floor lol?



haahaha you knew it wouldnt be long


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's some of the silver bubble I picked up yesterday as promised....guy who grows this is doing a mighty fine job....respect.












And my new goodies. Pic of the MH in place is in my journal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

hey hey hey its on now eh!

that silver looks very dense! good tokin!


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 6, 2010)

Dats taste looking nugz man i could so do wit fatt bagg thoz haha


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2010)

hairy, I've used grow bags twice for closet grows, I think they're great. This grow I started my beans in half gallon grow bags and just cut them in half to transplant into three gallon/12 liter waste paper baskets.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's some of the silver bubble I picked up yesterday as promised....guy who grows this is doing a mighty fine job....respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much u pay for that cfl


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 6, 2010)

my plant is so hard to water due to the lst so i was wondering if i could fill a tray with water and put the pot in it to dsoak up the water through the bottom will this work,


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Mcpurple -the cfl was GBP 39.95, it's a 300w. Pointed out Don, Gin & T http://basementlighting.com 

Your idea should work. I would water with a bottle. Less mess maybe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

watering from the bottom up is apparently the correct way to do it let the plant soak up its fill then remove any left in the tray after a half hour or so, feeds the right amount of liquid you just have to get the feed right  tho to be honest i feed from the top and havent noticed much difference!?

making honey oil this week, heres some hash i pressed this after


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

honey oil, sounds cool, Don, tell us your process?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 6, 2010)

how much in us dollores is that i picked up the same one for 80 dollors plus coket and cord from northernlights and garden, and thanks for the reply on my watering issuei will be watering from the bottom now cuz its to hard uptop


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> how much in us dollores is that i picked up the same one for 80 dollors plus coket and cord from northernlights and garden, and thanks for the reply on my watering issuei will be watering from the bottom now cuz its to hard uptop


 $63 on the spot rate...but that didn't include connector or cord. (but that's like a few bucks)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

DST said:


> honey oil, sounds cool, Don, tell us your process?


well i was going to do a big batch later in the week of blue mystic and dairy queen. but ive got some old trim just sitting round doing nothing so ill do a small run n drop some pics later in the day

its nothin fancy really just a tube some butane lighter gas and some frristy trim  the end product is by far the most potent form of thc ive come across tho. i want to try budder but dont have the lab equipment to make it 

gotta go collect some supplies and dig my way out the house first tho pics up in a couple of hours.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Sweet, good luck with the digging.


----------



## Giant (Jan 7, 2010)

Say *good morning* girls!


----------



## unity (Jan 7, 2010)

Well good morning to your young girls there, looking like they are coming through that mg def. quite fine 
I have some crusty old girls that want to say hi too 
Got 2 weeks to go

Unity


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

do em justice unity, lookin good man.







and helloooooooo girls! hehe

those be some tall clones giant


----------



## Giant (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> do em justice unity, lookin good man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what she said!! bahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2010)

tasty..........what flavor?

peace
cof


----------



## unity (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheers fellows 
They are Nirvanas Black Jack. DST will like this, his have just poped I believe 
Peace


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Giant said:


> Say *good morning* girls!


If my eyes don't deceive me, is that first pic of Sour Diesels? One of my faves...And I have heard they get pretty tall as well.....get them girls trussed up and tied down bru....Look forward to seeing them grow up into naughty teenagers....of a legal age of course!!!!



unity said:


> Cheers fellows
> They are Nirvanas Black Jack. DST will like this, his have just poped I believe
> Peace


You knows it Unity, Thanks for the pics. Superb!

Indeed. my little Blackjack is just popping out it's first 7 leaf...yippeee. I need to get it repotted. I am watering it every day now....need some more space, which will come soon enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

no honey oil today the camping butane smelt nasty as fook so im gonna wait for some good butane


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

No worries lad, we can wait.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 7, 2010)

Whats your guys apinoin on the diffrence between growing heaps of little plants or fewer biger plants? i still havn't noticed any1 on here growing many lilltle ones like i do would love to hear how they get on and compared to few bigger plants .GIANT i see you have 6 plants in a tent the same size as my lil one im bowt to set it up (1.4by1.4by2.0high) what sort of yeild are you expecting to get?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2010)

i burnt a few of mine.   



the others are doing good.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> Whats your guys apinoin on the diffrence between growing heaps of little plants or fewer biger plants?


I think the reason most people on here are growing smaller number of bigger plants is the legal aspect of the whole growing thing. I am only legal to grow 6 plants... so a 60 plant SOG is out of the question for me.

Smaller plants turnover quicker with the shorter veg time. You would probably get near the same quality and yeild if you grew in the same space with the same conditions doing many small plants versus fewer biguns.

It's really what fits yor setup best that would determine which to go for.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

i think it depends on your set up, the plants you are growing, how you grow. Some people grow within legal limits due to medical status, others depending on the law of their country. Some prefer to grow big girls, bigger yields due to these restrictions on plant numbers. It's all about maximising the environment you are using to it's fullest potential. Over here they are quite up for numbers, and a lot of things are grown from clone. I know a few on this thread that prefer size of plant. 

I like a mix up. I have 4gallon - 1 gallon pots on the go. The size of your pot and the vegging time you give your plants determines size naturally (when growing in soil/coco), along with factors like plant type. So I am gonna sit on the fence and continue mixing it up.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i burnt a few of mine.  View attachment 673920 View attachment 673921
> the others are doing good.  View attachment 673922 View attachment 673923


holy fuck your not infallable!  

dont look too bad man


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy fuck your not infallable!
> 
> dont look too bad man


Nice pics. yeh, the other 20 or so look real sweet.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2010)

fdd

other than the light burn they are looking very healthy. How long are you going to veg before 12/12?

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont see any light burn , i see like one yellow leaf on all of them they all look fantastic


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> fdd
> 
> other than the light burn they are looking very healthy. How long are you going to veg before 12/12?
> 
> ...



i have no idea.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2010)

DST said:


> i think it depends on your set up, the plants you are growing, how you grow. Some people grow within legal limits due to medical status, others depending on the law of their country. Some prefer to grow big girls, bigger yields due to these restrictions on plant numbers. It's all about maximising the environment you are using to it's fullest potential. Over here they are quite up for numbers, and a lot of things are grown from clone. I know a few on this thread that prefer size of plant.
> 
> I like a mix up. I have 4gallon - 1 gallon pots on the go. The size of your pot and the vegging time you give your plants determines size naturally (when growing in soil/coco), along with factors like plant type. So I am gonna sit on the fence and continue mixing it up.
> 
> Peace, DST


I'm using two and three gallon containers. My two bushiest girls, one is in a two and one in a three gallon. My two tallest are both in two gallon containers. I've seen a three foot plant with a huge main cola grown under a t-5 in a half gallon grow bag.

Another thing to take into consideration is what the grower is doing to their plants, lst, topping, supercropping, sog, scrog, whatever. One of the really nice things about growing is that it can be made to fit almost any situation, there really is no wrong way to do things. For myself, I like to experiment. I've been reading up on supercropping and plan on having a go of it tomorrow with my partner on a couple of his kids. There are just so many possibilities with growing it sometimes makes my head swim.

Good evening everyone.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea.



fdd, everyone, what about vegging a sativa dominant strain? Is it safe to assume, I don't like using that word, however long a sativa is vegged, whatever the height you decide to toss it into 12/12, the plant will get three times as tall before vertical growth stops?

Anyone?


----------



## brothafromanothaplanet (Jan 7, 2010)

late pass!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2010)

Saturday will be sixty or sixty one days of 12/12. I'll be thinning the ranks by two or three of the girls, the rest will go until at least next saturday.

I'm just really bad at taking pics, anyway here's the latest version as of about ten minutes ago right after lights out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Saturday will be sixty or sixty one days of 12/12. I'll be thinning the ranks by two or three of the girls, the rest will go until at least next saturday.
> 
> I'm just really bad at taking pics, anyway here's the latest version as of about ten minutes ago right after lights out.


fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you fdd, from you that means something.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> .
> 
> I'm just really bad at taking pics, anyway here's the latest version as of about ten minutes ago right after lights out.


Who needs good fotoz when your nugz look that good, they'll make the worse foto the best haha


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 7, 2010)

aswome buds, pics arent bad at all dont even norice them not bein the best when admireing the plants nice job


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanx DST & Jigfreash for your reply .yeah im probly gna do the same mix it up.but ill keep my big tent as small ones as i know it woks well for me and il experament in my lil tent should hopfuly be set up in the next week ill chuck up sum pix once it's up and running


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome bud!!!!! Fuck the photos.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Saturday will be sixty or sixty one days of 12/12. I'll be thinning the ranks by two or three of the girls, the rest will go until at least next saturday.
> 
> I'm just really bad at taking pics, anyway here's the latest version as of about ten minutes ago right after lights out.


Fekkin sweet buds bru, Loving the range of colours in their Heads up, Very sweet indeed. 

Are you using Auto focus on your camera? Sometimes difficult when taking pics of plants with other plants around, your auto focus can centre in on the wrong thing. Sometimes better to go manual.... Another things with camera, getting too close can mess the focus up. I know it may seem strange, but step back further, the camera will focus better. And here endeth the lesson




hairyrabbit said:


> Thanx DST & Jigfreash for your reply .yeah im probly gna do the same mix it up.but ill keep my big tent as small ones as i know it woks well for me and il experament in my lil tent should hopfuly be set up in the next week ill chuck up sum pix once it's up and running


That's what the 600 is for, holmes.



brothafromanothaplanet said:


> late pass!!


Welcome Brothafromanotha - I was always good at picking up late passes, probably because I was flat footed and slow so was always behind everyone. But I made up for it on skills - hahahaha. If your joining bru, shows what you got. Peace.

DST


p.s Loving this thread, it's really pickin up peeps. Thanks and keep it going. The weekend is nigh


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2010)

dst. Some of the pics were on manual and some were taken on auto focus. I just can't seem to get clear pics. I'll just have to keep trying.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Suppose it depends on the camera as well and it's functionality. Practice makes perfect bru.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to chop a couple/few? tomorrow morning and make a little room for the rest of the girls. I'll take some pics of them standing alone before I chop.

And thanks everyone for the kudos, I am proud of my first hid grow. Now I can't wait to start my second. I'll be changing my room around a bit. I'm turning my lights so I'll have better cross-over coverage between the lights. I'm taking my four inch fan and filter and I'll be using it to scrub the air in my room instead of exhausting it into my attic after running it through my lights. I now have a six inch fan and duct, since my lights have six inch flanges. I'll be pulling in air from another room, which I am not doing now, and running it through the lights and out into my attic. I have a better feel for my lights now and I'm hoping for four ounces from each plant this upcoming grow. I'll be happy with three, but I'm shooting for four.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 8, 2010)

can i join the club lol im buying a 600w today, just wondering how much a 600 usually yeilds


----------



## brothafromanothaplanet (Jan 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Welcome Brothafromanotha - I was always good at picking up late passes, probably because I was flat footed and slow so was always behind everyone. But I made up for it on skills - hahahaha. If your joining bru, shows what you got. Peace.


thanks for the welcome

here's some pics of what i have finishing up right now......supergirl and kush at about 12 weeks of flower


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> can i join the club lol im buying a 600w today, just wondering how much a 600 usually yeilds


I think you are doing good getting 10 oz. off a 600. If you are really good, you could get a pound. And I wouldn't be embarrased pulling 6 oz. off one... it would just mean more room to improve next time.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I think you are doing good getting 10 oz. off a 600. If you are really good, you could get a pound. And I wouldn't be embarrased pulling 6 oz. off one... it would just mean more room to improve next time.


cool thanks , how far do you keep it from the conapy? like my 250 i would keep abour 6-8 above , not sure with the 600 tho


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2010)

Brotha

Those ladies look soooo frosty and tasty. Thank you for the photos.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

brothafromanothaplanet said:


> thanks for the welcome
> 
> here's some pics of what i have finishing up right now......supergirl and kush at about 12 weeks of flower


 Nice bru, a fellow kush lover...pic 3 looks like the bud is so heavy it's gonna fall over. Nice


PhillTubes said:


> can i join the club lol im buying a 600w today, just wondering how much a 600 usually yeilds


I think Jig has answered that. But welcom Philtubes. Good decision getting a 600!!



PhillTubes said:


> cool thanks , how far do you keep it from the conapy? like my 250 i would keep abour 6-8 above , not sure with the 600 tho


Ehm, I work in cm not inches, but around 45cm I would say, but I have got mine in a cool tube so it's a lot closer than that.

I think we all agree the Brotha got some fine pics there.

And Heads Up, chopping tomorrow. Happy dayz.

Well I have just been fannying around with my lights....again!!! I know, it's like ma Johnson, can't keep ma hands off Anyhoo, since I moved the inline to the top, I have now added one on the bottom as well. So it's a Push me pull you light now. Christ I hope it doesn't need any more fannying around with, it can be quite sweaty working under a 600 and a 400 with the fans off, lights on. 

Club 600 is hotting up guys and gals. Sweet as a puppy!

I missed 420 here, but looks like it will be 420 GMT soon, so off to blaze the first of the day.

Peace all, DST


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply , ya mines going in a cool tube so i'll have to just wait till it gets here , and fuss with it . i know with my 250 i could pretty much just hold the bulb in my bare hand


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Thanks for the reply , ya mines going in a cool tube so i'll have to just wait till it gets here , and fuss with it . i know with my 250 i could pretty much just hold the bulb in my bare hand


 With a cool tube you shouldn't need to worry too much then....happy fussing


----------



## cola bud (Jan 8, 2010)

Gooood grooow heads up - your partner in growing crime - cola bud. We'll be token soooon


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Cola, you sticking around or just lurkin? You're more than welcome to do both, you got any goodies to show us that Heads Up has been holding back on?

Peace, DST


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 8, 2010)

hey would you guys stop by the journal and let me know what you think .. thanks


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2010)

cola bud said:


> Gooood grooow heads up - your partner in growing crime - cola bud. We'll be token soooon


Yes we will. We will be starting tomorrow morning off with a couple of bags from the vaporizer to set the proper mood for the executions.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

lol, my partner in stupid, funny


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Cola, you sticking around or just lurkin? You're more than welcome to do both, you got any goodies to show us that Heads Up has been holding back on?
> 
> Peace, DST


I'm not holding anything back, I have referred to my partner in stupid many times. I'm going to have to teach him the little bit I know of how to use this site. Some of us seniors are slower than others with modern technology. We were around when moby dick was a minnow, give us a break.

Here are some pics of his room without a view that we built. It gives you an idea of his set-up. He also has two six hundreds. One of us will get some pics up in the next day or two of the inside. His lineup consists of crystals of his making, one lemon skunk, one power kush, one white widow and one roadrunner which is an autoflower that's autoflowering as I write. Fifteen plants in all.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Heads Up, Cola, nice skills people. Have you rendered it on the outside, or is that not an issue or a worry?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Heads Up, Cola, nice skills people. Have you rendered it on the outside, or is that not an issue or a worry?


I do not understand, rendered? It's complete, well complete enough that it's fired up. The floor is raised off the ground and insulated from underneath. The walls have fiberglass insulation, sheet rock and then sheet foam insulation on the inside. The ceiling is insulated. The outside is wrapped with that silver insulation and then finished with that t-12 stuff. It's all been caulked, primed and painted. There is an air conditioner for the summer, a sink for water and a grow tent for vegging. It's going to need some tweaking here and there but so far so good.

Thanks dst, not to bad for a couple of old farts.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 8, 2010)

ok i got a day early b day present, i got about an oz of powerplant, it was grown summer of 09 its very citrusysmelling almost like pinesol smell but its delicius, nice dense nugs and ive been smokin this for the past month now and the stone still isnt gettin old it just knocks me on my ass to where im almost paralized, i love it its a great medication strain, and its cool cuz im growin powerplantxak47 so it gives me an idea of what to expect, just thought id shair heres a few pics


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I do not understand, rendered? It's complete, well complete enough that it's fired up. The floor is raised off the ground and insulated from underneath. The walls have fiberglass insulation, sheet rock and then sheet foam insulation on the inside. The ceiling is insulated. The outside is wrapped with that silver insulation and then finished with that t-12 stuff. It's all been caulked, primed and painted. There is an air conditioner for the summer, a sink for water and a grow tent for vegging. It's going to need some tweaking here and there but so far so good.
> 
> Thanks dst, not to bad for a couple of old farts.


 Very good for a couple of old farts indeed By rendered I mean covered with a material or panelling. but as you said, it's been caulked, primed and painted, so that's not required I guess.


mcpurple said:


> ok i got a day early b day present, i got about an oz of powerplant, it was grown summer of 09 its very citrusysmelling almost like pinesol smell but its delicius, nice dense nugs and ive been smokin this for the past month now and the stone still isnt gettin old it just knocks me on my ass to where im almost paralized, i love it its a great medication strain, and its cool cuz im growin powerplantxak47 so it gives me an idea of what to expect, just thought id shair heres a few pics


 Powerplants a popular one to grow over here as well. It's just a shame a lot of places try to pass it off as white widow, just so they can say they got white widow, really stupid. Anyway, happy smoking there Mcpurple.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Some of us seniors are slower than others with modern technology. We were around when moby dick was a minnow, give us a break.


Glad you guys figured it out enough to be here with us. That goes for all you guys that didn't grow up with computers. It's nice to have such a great balance of life experience on the site.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 8, 2010)

oh it is happy smokin just smoked a grape blunt and am high as hell


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you guys figured it out enough to be here with us. That goes for all you guys that didn't grow up with computers. It's nice to have such a great balance of life experience on the site.


 No discrimination here at all, only to folks who don't like Mary!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you guys figured it out enough to be here with us. That goes for all you guys that didn't grow up with computers. It's nice to have such a great balance of life experience on the site.



Computers, we remember when there were only three tv channels and they were all black and white. Just remember this about us old farts, curious or not, we were smoking when some of you guys were yet to be born.

Thanks jigfresh, that's a nice way of looking at things, although I've probably learned more from the young folks on here than they will learn from me. Life experience I have, growing experience, I'm getting.

Good morning all from frigid florida.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2010)

My first computer had a 2.5k memory and I bought a 16k RAM pack for it...an email these days uses more than that. Commodore Vic 20...lol

We all need to adapt I suppose. I avoided mobile phones for years until work necessitated it.
Now I feel like my arm has been chopped off if I leave it at home. In fact I go home and get it!!! Sad.

Been gardening this morning. Re-potted my BlackJack and my NewYork47 into 1 gallon pots . I also repotted the Mango girls (they better be girls) 1 into a bigger pot 1/2 gallon (all I had as far a medium size pots go), and 1 into a bag with about a 2 gallon capacity. 

I was going to veg the NeyYork47 and BlackJack for a while before putting them into 12/12, but I am now thinking to just put these two straight into 12/12 with the others. I still have some more of their seeds to experiment with, and I could always take a baby cutting from them after a couple of weeks. They are both past their 4 node (not inc cotleydon node). I figure that I will have at least another 10 weeks to germ and grow 1 more of each so next run could be with bigger girls. 

What do you guys and gals reckon? comms suggestion pls.

p.s It's not like I need kilos to smoke between grows so just thinking of having a bit of these varieties when it comes to harvest.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2010)

DST. I'm thinking of trying this strain sometime down the road. I wanted to order it with all my other sativa dominant strains but it was out of stock.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=jack+47&specify=any&act=viewCat&Submit.x=15&Submit.y=9&Submit=Go

I have read many times from breeder descriptions, Arjan, in a couple of videos and in the books I have that many sativa strains can go right into 12/12 no need to veg them at all. Five of my six beans popped. I'm a bit disappointed that one of my feminized sour creams didn't. So I have one each of...malawi99, jock horror, arjan's haze#1, arjan's strawberry haze and a sour cream. This grow is an experiment, I'll see how much room five sativa dominant strains occupy. If they don't take up a lot of space, I'll throw in a sleestack, an LA woman and an og18 kush. They are all crossed with a skunk, it was the attitude's free christmas offer.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2010)

DST

I've been growing with short veg times to better understand the characteristics of the plants and to see if the plant is worthy of my time and energy for not all mj is suitable for my needs. What I'm trying to say is go for it. As they say variety is the spice of life.

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2010)

DST said:


> I was going to veg the NeyYork47 and BlackJack for a while before putting them into 12/12, but I am now thinking to just put these two straight into 12/12 with the others. I still have some more of their seeds to experiment with, and I could always take a baby cutting from them after a couple of weeks.
> 
> What do you guys and gals reckon? comms suggestion pls.


i say go for it.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 9, 2010)

Morning club, Im thinking about starting to use co2 in my grow dose any1 here know much about it such as How hard is it to incorporate co2 in to your system installition etc How much of increase in yeild could i expect. Is the co2 bad for the people in our house?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 9, 2010)

ok so im gonna start flower on monday so should i introduce the 600 watt hps a cuople days before and veg them for 1 day or 2 under it or just use the cfl untill monday and then switch to the 600 once 12/12 starts


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST. I'm thinking of trying this strain sometime down the road. I wanted to order it with all my other sativa dominant strains but it was out of stock.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=jack+47&specify=any&act=viewCat&Submit.x=15&Submit.y=9&Submit=Go
> 
> I have read many times from breeder descriptions, Arjan, in a couple of videos and in the books I have that many sativa strains can go right into 12/12 no need to veg them at all. Five of my six beans popped. I'm a bit disappointed that one of my feminized sour creams didn't. So I have one each of...malawi99, jock horror, arjan's haze#1, arjan's strawberry haze and a sour cream. This grow is an experiment, I'll see how much room five sativa dominant strains occupy. If they don't take up a lot of space, I'll throw in a sleestack, an LA woman and an og18 kush. They are all crossed with a skunk, it was the attitude's free christmas offer.


Hi Heads Up, you can get them at this grow shop. And I think they send to the US as well
This is where I got my Blackjack and NewYork47 - they seem to have it in stock
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d177.html 



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> I've been growing with short veg times to better understand the characteristics of the plants and to see if the plant is worthy of my time and energy for not all mj is suitable for my needs. What I'm trying to say is go for it. As they say variety is the spice of life.
> 
> ...


I should get about a 1/2 ounce at least I reckon, perhaps more so...I agree. Well I have in the past but this is a new strain.



jigfresh said:


> i say go for it.


Yah boy, think I'll do just that. Been doing some evicting in the room tonight. But more of that probably tomorrow in my journal. 



hairyrabbit said:


> Morning club, Im thinking about starting to use co2 in my grow dose any1 here know much about it such as How hard is it to incorporate co2 in to your system installition etc How much of increase in yeild could i expect. Is the co2 bad for the people in our house?


We breathe CO2 so it's not going to be a problem for anyone in the house. CO = problem.

Well plants need CO2 for photosynthesis, but unless you have a sealed room I am not sure what the difference is, CO2 is a trace element. I have fresh air coming into my grow room as well. There are cheap ways of doing it if you want, seen a few around.

EDIT: Upon reflection and also upon making a visit to a fellow Headband growers thread - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/100867-haydukes-seldom-seen-garden-57.html Large amounts of CO2 aint gonna be good for you!

Haydukes been killing Spidermites with CO2, Big bags, plant in bag, then fill with CO2 and tie up, sounds simple enough.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2010)

co2 really gives you big yeild increases when you are maxing out everything else. What I mean is the plants won't desire tons of extra co2 if they aren't being run that hard... so adding it to a less than optimal setup will produce less than optimal boosts of production.

If you are giving the plants Tons of light, all the oxygen their roots can desire, perfect ammounts of nutrients and water and pH... then adding co2 will give some serious girth. But you have to have the ventilation and grow space set up to do it right. If you have an exhaust fan, that has to be put on a timer with the co2 being released. And the temps should be around 80-85 F for the co2 to work well.

A regulator and tank are good as you have a lot of control. Too much co2 can damage your plants as well.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2010)

So I have the death certificates from my three girls. It seems they were all in some type of bad situation, they all died of decapitation this morning. My partner in stupid and my main man from work came over to help out. We of course set the proper tone by smoking a few bags from the vaporizer before starting. We chopped my little mutant girl first, she had really hard nugs on her four stems. Not a lot of production, maybe a half ounce or so after drying. I'll have an update on that later when they dry. I saved all the trim and the little buds from the bottom third of the plants for hash. I'm going to guess maybe another half ounce of dry bud for hash when all is said and done from these three. Next we chopped one of my partners crystal seeds. Her top alone weighed in at almost eighty grams. We then chopped Jessica, which was a seed of my making. Her top weighed in at one hundred twenty nine grams and was just one big beautiful hard bud. I'll post the weights dry and trimmed from the stems when they are ready. I spread the other seven out and they are now enjoying plenty of room for their last week of life.

So here's the porn. I'll try to keep it reasonable, I took plenty of pics.

The last pic is Jessica's top.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx DST & Jigfresh for your guys in sight greatly apprecated. Yea i see what you mean about if evrything eles ant near perfect you not going to get much of a increase yeild .As well as i don't think im gna be able to shut off my outake as its all ways full tit to stop it from geting too hot i realy need to invest in some cooler tubes. I love the sounds of the bag trick DST im going to go check that link straite after this. This is gota b the best club iv ever joined thanx guys


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2010)

That chick Jessica is hot! Or was hot, whatever.

Nice buds Heads up. Real real good. Top notch.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 9, 2010)

I know this got nuthin to do with weed but its funny as reminds me of so many of my buddys and ill bet it reminds you of yours



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaO9XosOcNI


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2010)

Heads Up

If they smoke half as well as they look, then you ought go be in hog heaven. Very well done.

peace
cof


----------



## NFTGEE (Jan 10, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> I know this got nuthin to do with weed but its funny as reminds me of so many of my buddys and ill bet it reminds you of yours
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaO9XosOcNIhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaO9XosOcNI


Have you been following me after the pub? LMAO. The guy on the bike...that's me.
I woke up one morning (b4 I was married - haha) and my face was stuck to the pillow. Not with sleep drool, but with blood. I went to the bathroom after removing said face from pillow, got really confused as I could only see out of one eye, then tried to move my shoulder which was agony, and then in shock realised that I had also busted my ribs. So, 1 side of face swollen and looking like I used it to land on, ribs busted, shoulder wrecked...omg, I fell of my bike last night coming home drunk...what did I do with my bike, naturally it was in it's bike stand all safely locked up with chains padlocks etc (god knows how I managed that). I still do not know what happened....Delerium Tremens. This stuff makes you see Pink Elephants I am telling ya!!!! http://www.delirium.be/ Oh, and it tastes realy nice.

Zorba the Greek rocks!!!



hairyrabbit said:


> Thanx DST & Jigfresh for your guys in sight greatly apprecated. Yea i see what you mean about if evrything eles ant near perfect you not going to get much of a increase yeild .As well as i don't think im gna be able to shut off my outake as its all ways full tit to stop it from geting too hot i realy need to invest in some cooler tubes. I love the sounds of the bag trick DST im going to go check that link straite after this. This is gota b the best club iv ever joined thanx guys


It's you lot that make it cool. Keep it coming.



jigfresh said:


> That chick Jessica is hot! Or was hot, whatever.
> 
> Nice buds Heads up. Real real good. Top notch.


I agree with Jig. Hot to trot!!!



Heads Up said:


> So I have the death certificates from my three girls. It seems they were all in some type of bad situation, they all died of decapitation this morning. My partner in stupid and my main man from work came over to help out. We of course set the proper tone by smoking a few bags from the vaporizer before starting. We chopped my little mutant girl first, she had really hard nugs on her four stems. Not a lot of production, maybe a half ounce or so after drying. I'll have an update on that later when they dry. I saved all the trim and the little buds from the bottom third of the plants for hash. I'm going to guess maybe another half ounce of dry bud for hash when all is said and done from these three. Next we chopped one of my partners crystal seeds. Her top alone weighed in at almost eighty grams. We then chopped Jessica, which was a seed of my making. Her top weighed in at one hundred twenty nine grams and was just one big beautiful hard bud. I'll post the weights dry and trimmed from the stems when they are ready. I spread the other seven out and they are now enjoying plenty of room for their last week of life.
> 
> So here's the porn. I'll try to keep it reasonable, I took plenty of pics.
> 
> The last pic is Jessica's top.


Rep to you and yer Partner in Stupid. Pic bump


Better than riding a bike




curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> If they smoke half as well as they look, then you ought go be in hog heaven. Very well done.
> 
> ...


Or Gator Heavon, if there is such a place...



NFTGEE said:


> subscribed


 Hey NFTGEE, welcome my Antipodean friend to the Club 600. Please feel free to show us what you are rocking.

Peace all, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok guys and gals.

Any of you indoor gardenders know anything about Greenhouses?

The wife and I gifted one to ourselves for Xmas for our terrace. We are going veggie next year, all sorts are going to be growing. So heres the deal, we have selected the size but we have come across the option of getting a Polycarbonate or Hardened Glass greenhouse. The Polycarbonate supposeddly give an extra week or so growing time due to its ability to control temepratures (even temp throughout your area, maintain the suns rays evenly, lighter...but 15% dearer, and aesthetically, as we say, Niet zo mooi!! This is a 1500 outlay so want to get it right.

Anyone got any experience in this? I posted in the General gardening section, but nadda back from there. 

Help or advise appreciated.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

fuck me id want to live in it for that much DST, your planning on growing veggies or turning vegetarian!? i hope not the latter lol 

id go with the poly but there probably isnt much difference really.

ive long been after an alotment not for weed but just to grow veggies but the waiting list for a plot is like well into double figures and to get one i'll likely have to wait till several old timers kick the bucket  im gonna get a house with a big garden and make my own polytube next year.

good luck man! self sufficiency here you come


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me id want to live in it for that much DST, your planning on growing veggies or turning vegetarian!? i hope not the latter lol
> 
> id go with the poly but there probably isnt much difference really.
> 
> ...


 couple of things I could never be, A/ muslim, Bacon Sarnies - no brainer really.
B/ A Veggie - dito bacon sarnies, lol.

But the plan is to be as self sufficient on the veg front. Not going to happen, but every little helps, plus it will keep me out of trouble - haha.

Same here, getting an alotment in Holland is a mare. People build little houses on their lots here!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

I miss the summer - need real sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

DST said:


> couple of things I could never be, A/ muslim, Bacon Sarnies - no brainer really.
> B/ A Veggie - dito bacon sarnies, lol.
> 
> But the plan is to be as self sufficient on the veg front. Not going to happen, but every little helps, plus it will keep me out of trouble - haha.
> ...


aaaaaaaaaahahahahah you know im exactly the same tho i love a good steak. my girl tried to tell me she was vegetarian when we got together, in the morning  i got up and made a bacon sandwich and gave it to her and that was the end of that! 

if youve got space id recommend getting an esgtablished grape vine in there it'll take a few years before the fruit is sweet rather than bitter but its worth the wait. 

and hell yeah i love me a good BBQ, so you afrikaan or just like the lingo?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Nee Afrikaaner ben eck nie, (hahaha - not even sure if that's correct - but I know they always use a double negative), Dutch is, Afrikaaner ben ik niet. (slightly different). My wife is Afriks, if I ever say BBQ I get a swift kick to the balls, and some funny looks from her relatives if we are down in SA. Braai'ing's a religion to them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

hahah braai it is then! south african language originated by the dutch now thats gotta be damn near uninterpretable.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

It's quite funny to hear spoken Afrikaans, written language I can understand most because it is just like Dutch but spelt differently, and with much simpler grammar. But when you hear two Boers going at it, sheesh man, I haven't got a clue what they are saying. But then I don't understand a lot of Dutch when they prattle on in their own dialects either,lol 

It's the same with English as well I guess.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2010)

DST. Let me ask my partner about the greenhouse. He used to have one where he lived before the divorce, doesn't have it any longer, along with his house and five acres of ground that was backed up to a golf course. The pics you see of his grow room being built is not where he used to live.

Anyway, thanks all for the nice comments. I can't wait to try that frosty bud, it's off my little mutant girl. The pic was taken with my buddy's camera phone. I could only take a picture like that by luck.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of the pics from my journal update (23 pics updated all strains):

The BlackJack


The OG Kush twins Thelma and Louise


The Casey Jones - came out of the closet.


And a group shot of the girls down below - just switched to 12/12


First time using a Metal Hallide, I have just used HPS Son T's before. But the 600w HPS Son T cool tube you can have you hand on for as long as you like, but the 400w MH, itis a lot warmer on the touch - gets uncomfortable after a while??


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2010)

early bud porn.......44 days 12/12.....el monstre...3 plants....last picture is a durga mata. Approximately 2 weeks 'till harvest


peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

-Heads Up: yeh thanks, if the old partner of yours knows a thing or two any info is appreciated. Still can't get my head round us ordering a green house with a foot of snow on my terrace!!!

- cof: that durga mata looks hellishly tasty, calyx's look very swolen, curious, and the stigma's are all growing in on each other...sweet as a puppy! 2 weeks it's really going to be looking the business. really awesome work, cof!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you DST

I'm an old die hard griller. The gas grill is adjacent to the back door of the covered porch.....last night with the temps in the 20's I was grilling steaks, but I'm usually cooking something at least 2 or 3 times a week.....rain or shine......can't beat the flavor.

peace
cof


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 10, 2010)

Thoz looking lush green as DST thos seeds or cuts?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you DST
> 
> I'm an old die hard griller. The gas grill is adjacent to the back door of the covered porch.....last night with the temps in the 20's I was grilling steaks, but I'm usually cooking something at least 2 or 3 times a week.....rain or shine......can't beat the flavor.
> 
> ...


I got rid of my gas grill and went back to charcoal. Living in the south, I also have a smoker, for real BBQ, low and slow.

Very nice bud curious.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2010)

DST said:


> -Heads Up: yeh thanks, if the old partner of yours knows a thing or two any info is appreciated. Still can't get my head round us ordering a green house with a foot of snow on my terrace!!!
> 
> - cof: that durga mata looks hellishly tasty, calyx's look very swolen, curious, and the stigma's are all growing in on each other...sweet as a puppy! 2 weeks it's really going to be looking the business. really awesome work, cof!!!!


I just spoke with him, very briefly, he's out fixing frozen pipes, he's a plumber in his straight life.

The greenhouse he had was opaque fiberglass sides and he had glass for the roof. It's something he built himself. It was also at least fifteen years ago so I'm not so sure that even helps you out. I have to imagine they've come a long way in design and efficiency since then.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 10, 2010)

Heres some update pics of the solders 37 days in to flower they not up to there optimum look as they are laking in potash which i am gna incorporate in ther next water 2nyt or tomorro. The plant with the sad looking leaves was one out 5 plants that got hit realy bad with spidermite and went realy bad as a step to my war against this spidermite and to save the rest of the solderz from geting to infected of since choped thoz 5 and have carryed on the war and have almost allimanted all spidermite and am now on the winning side of the war


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 10, 2010)

DST said:


> A couple of the pics from my journal update (23 pics updated all strains):
> 
> The BlackJack
> 
> ...


 
hey dst i will start flower tommorow i think it will be cool to c=ompare throuout the grow, even though u got way more plants then me, but still it would be cool, and sadly i dont think the plant i transplanted is gonna make it hasnt grwon for a week still losin thr green color and leaves are just fallen so i think im gonna just toss it or put in the back yard in the dirt to see if it lives or not


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2010)

DST

Those are some lovely, healthy lasses......with the photos to show them off.......thank you......looking forward to their development.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> Thoz looking lush green as DST thos seeds or cuts?


Everything is from seed in my grow except the Casey Jones.




Heads Up said:


> I just spoke with him, very briefly, he's out fixing frozen pipes, he's a plumber in his straight life.
> 
> The greenhouse he had was opaque fiberglass sides and he had glass for the roof. It's something he built himself. It was also at least fifteen years ago so I'm not so sure that even helps you out. I have to imagine they've come a long way in design and efficiency since then.


Much appreciated Heads Up. Gonna continue doing some research before jumping in. 



hairyrabbit said:


> Heres some update pics of the solders 37 days in to flower they not up to there optimum look as they are laking in potash which i am gna incorporate in ther next water 2nyt or tomorro. The plant with the sad looking leaves was one out 5 plants that got hit realy bad with spidermite and went realy bad as a step to my war against this spidermite and to save the rest of the solderz from geting to infected of since choped thoz 5 and have carryed on the war and have almost allimanted all spidermite and am now on the winning side of the war


Glad the war is being won. Fitting gnats at the moment. Little flying fuckers. Need to get my hands on sand I think. 



mcpurple said:


> hey dst i will start flower tommorow i think it will be cool to c=ompare throuout the grow, even though u got way more plants then me, but still it would be cool, and sadly i dont think the plant i transplanted is gonna make it hasnt grwon for a week still losin thr green color and leaves are just fallen so i think im gonna just toss it or put in the back yard in the dirt to see if it lives or not


Give it time lad, could be a couple of weeks. As long as you kept the main tap root. Don't over water as their is less root working if you have lost some. This is gonna effect the leaves. Some of my kush ones went rank. Stick with it cuz.


curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Those are some lovely, healthy lasses......with the photos to show them off.......thank you......looking forward to their development.
> 
> ...


always appreciated. Looking forward to finally seeing some sex, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2010)

I've decided to write an autobiography and make everyone on this thread suffer through it. Like curious, I admit to being an old fart, another month and I'll be fifty seven. All I want is another ten or twenty years to try to grow that ultimate bud, is that to much to ask for? I now live alone after many years of having different women in my life and I must confess, in general, it's great except for of course that one glaring area of...well we can all use our imaginations. Anyway, living alone the television is on, period. It's like a woman in your life, a voice is always going but I don't really hear what it's saying. I'm an info junkie, I always want to hear about things, learn, expand my horizons. Basically I watch a lot of history, discovery, pbs, tru tv, that kind of stuff, along with my daily dose of the political talking heads. I am no conspiracy theory nut but it seems Jesse Ventura and his new show is trying to be one.

I'm sure someone on this thread has seen the trailers for the movie, men who stare at goats. Well I thought it was just a comedy. It seems it's real. I'm watching 'the body' speak with the general who was involved with the birth of this program. It was a US Army mind control program and he says he's seen examples of a goats heart being exploded with thought. I guess fact is stranger than fiction.

With technology the way it is today, how many times a day would you say your image is caught on camera when you are in public? Hundreds?

Just thought I would throw something out for discussion.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

I have not seen the trailor for this film. Will look into. I try to avoid TV but end up getting dragged into it. As far as cameras are concerned. there is one at the end of our block from one of the office buildings, so every time i go out that way i am on camera - albeit an office security one. Where I am at it's not as bad as the UK or the US though.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 10, 2010)

oh to late dst i was rearanging my room and was gettin mad and the bad plant was in my way and i just killed it it was looking pitiful, but allwell i should still have a nice harvest with the one plant under all 600 watts


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> oh to late dst i was rearanging my room and was gettin mad and the bad plant was in my way and i just killed it it was looking pitiful, but allwell i should still have a nice harvest with the one plant under all 600 watts


Shame, well now you can put all you love into the one gal. Make sure you grow a whopper then.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 10, 2010)

im hopin it will be huge, im supposed to flower tommorow, im indesisiv though i want to veg longer to get it begger before flower but it isalready pretty big it would stand at about 2 feet tall if it wasnt lsted, and im gettin impatient how much u think u could get off one plant under a 600


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> oh to late dst i was rearanging my room and was gettin mad and the bad plant was in my way and i just killed it it was looking pitiful, but allwell i should still have a nice harvest with the one plant under all 600 watts


What is that beast the hand in your avatar is picking-up?

This being my first grow using a six hundred, what is 'the average', if there is one as far as yield goes for a plant? Let's go under the scenario that you have more than one, it's an indica dominant strain and you have not topped the plant.

All opinions welcome.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> What is that beast the hand in your avatar is picking-up?
> 
> This being my first grow using a six hundred, what is 'the average', if there is one as far as yield goes for a plant? Let's go under the scenario that you have more than one, it's an indica dominant strain and you have not topped the plant.
> 
> All opinions welcome.


 
the pic is not mine its from a marijauan website based here out of oregon, he helps people get medical cards and what not also is very smart in the weed growing area check out this website, its awsome has lots make sure to read his bio its awsome i think everyone in this club should look at this guys website he also is a seed breeder witch is very awsome and takes donations for clones check it ou http://medicalmarijuanaguide.com/ oh also all those buds and the one in my avatar are all grown using ricks method


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> im hopin it will be huge, im supposed to flower tommorow, im indesisiv though i want to veg longer to get it begger before flower but it isalready pretty big it would stand at about 2 feet tall if it wasnt lsted, and im gettin impatient how much u think u could get off one plant under a 600


 I held back on saying that in my last post because you seemed set on going 12/12 tomorrow. But with one plant, you may just benefit from a slightly longer veg period. Get a screen and then start LST'ing through the screen. Jig can give you a hander with screens if you need tips(I generally use poles) but the results from people growing one plant this way is staggering. And with the 600 she is going to grow into a big girl fast so only a week or two.....choice is your buddy.

cof, thanks for the comments, appreciated!!

Right guys, the wife has finished designing things on her Mac and has indicated that I need to go to bed as well.....it is 1 in the morning and I am working tomorrow, lol, so i agree. take it easy people.

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 10, 2010)

DST said:


> I held back on saying that in my last post because you seemed set on going 12/12 tomorrow. But with one plant, you may just benefit from a slightly longer veg period. Get a screen and then start LST'ing through the screen. Jig can give you a hander with screens if you need tips(I generally use poles) but the results from people growing one plant this way is staggering. And with the 600 she is going to grow into a big girl fast so only a week or two.....choice is your buddy.
> 
> i cant really afford any type of screen right now, and your sayin i should veg for another week or 2 right, i just want to get as much as i can out of her, i think i will try to find a screen but, im not sure if i want to veg longer, i geus ill have made my desicion when to flower when monday comes around


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2010)

The longer veg time and grow you allow her to have before 12/12 will increase the amount of yield. I've been 'short' vegging .....8" to 10"..... and getting anywhere from 1/4 to 1 oz per plant. I just put three bushy 24" plants into 12/12 that should yield betwen 3 & 4 oz each that only yielded 1/2 oz as a short plant...your choice.

peace
cof

you can make your own screen with string...no great expence


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 10, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> The longer veg time and grow you allow her to have before 12/12 will increase the amount of yield. I've been 'short' vegging .....8" to 10"..... and getting anywhere from 1/4 to 1 oz per plant. I just put three bushy 24" plants into 12/12 that should yield betwen 3 & 4 oz each that only yielded 1/2 oz as a short plant...your choice.
> 
> peace
> cof
> ...


 
well its been a 32 day veg and if were standing straight up it would stand at least 2 feet if not more and i literaly have no cash i can use to get any type of screen material, i think im just gonna go head an flower tomorrow i think i will get at leeast a cuople of ozs


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2010)

I was rotating my plants...90 degrees each day...and I noticed something yellow in an area of green and white on the durga mata.....closer examination showed a nanner....tweezers removed the issue.... so no problem.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to share something with you all, and anyone who cares to stop by our club for a visit. We all know what the benefits of LST, Topping, etc can be. However, why is this so. Well Kat very kindly saved me the hassle of explaining this by posting a brief explanation, just thought I would share. It might be obvious, but sometimes it's nice to see it in Purple and White.

Peace, DST

Originally Posted by *Katatawnic*  
_One of these years I might write up a "tutorial" (so to speak) on LST. Not so much "how" to tie the plants; that's the easy part.  Many people think that LST's benefit is allowing for light to penetrate as many potential bud sites as possible. While this does happen, it's really only a "bonus" to LST; a side effect. The initial effect is, like toppping, redistributing the auxins (growth hormones) from focusing mainly at the top of the plant to the lower branches. This is the main reason for the sudden growth of the dormant bud sites, because the redistribution of the auxins basically "tricks" the plant into thinking that the lower branches are now all "main" colas. Of course, the *main* main cola won't be as large as it would if left alone, but you do end up with more buds that are of higher quality and less popcorn buds. This is why even tying the plant down just once will cause so much more growth from the secondary branches, giving a higher overall yield.

Sometimes you *can* fool with Mother Nature, so long as you play by her rules while you're at it. _


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

very concise and informative post! id love to do scrog but i run with anywhere upto about 9 or 10 plants and its just going to be a nightmare to try and remove some but not all without damaging the others, if only my tent had another door at the back


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> very concise and informative post! id love to do scrog but i run with anywhere upto about 9 or 10 plants and its just going to be a nightmare to try and remove some but not all without damaging the others, if only my tent had another door at the back


I agree, I like my plants to be moveable if required. I can't imagine trying to flush my girls with them growing through a net. McFunk was going to do a scrog for each plant (so he was able to move them) but I guess this is also just like having or using poles to tie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds good i guess easy enough to set up in square pots 4 canes and the net tied between them but the net would be limited in size to the dimensions of the pot. i might have a crack at a side by side in a while for shits n giggles if it works i might roll it out


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

You in IT, Don?....Roll it out....OR/ perhaps a carpet fitter, lol.

Well I am utilising ye olde poles at the moment purely for LST purposes. When the plant has the shape I take the pole out and use it somewhere else. I am also of the thinking, if your bud is supported then it doesn't have to fight against gravity, which I see as making the buds stronger. So if the plant can support the weight, let it be I say....but SCROG's certainly look very cool. Anyone feel free to say otherwise....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

hahah errr educational IT to be specific 

i run an oscillating fan 12 on 12 off at under canopy level to make sure ive got strong stems 

ive yet to try my hand at proper lst. i think when i get my small tent up and sorted im going to do a full metre x metre scrog


----------



## unity (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you guys think of putting the screen down only temporarily until the end of stretch. Only tried it once when I removed a scrog screen due to over crowding, but they were later in flowering. They seemed to like getting their 'freedom' back 

Unity


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

i reckon it could be hasslesome to remove once you've started weaving the plant through, but as with most things in this game till its been tried who knows!!

did your stretch much after the removal of the screen?


----------



## unity (Jan 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon it could be hasslesome to remove once you've started weaving the plant through, but as with most things in this game till its been tried who knows!!
> 
> did your stretch much after the removal of the screen?


Na, na, I don't weave a scrog brother, just pull them under and redirect them. That way you can pull the screen any time you want to 
We are only talking a week or two until we let them go again.
Mine were later in flowering (4th or 5th week) they did not stretch at all after pulling the screen.

Unity


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

like i say ive never run a scrog so is the idea to spread the shoots out like a spider rather than under and over them i take it!? i know loads about dope but i love it when i learn new shit.

yeah that would make a lot of sense to spread the plant out then let it boom neat idea


----------



## unity (Jan 11, 2010)

LST will do the same thing, just a bit more involving, depending on access to the plants I reckon, but most likely a little less stressful. Worth a try in an emergency situation, beats burning the tops.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't see any harm in removing the scrog. Is there a reason you need to do it, Unity? I am not quite sure what you mean - "until end of stretch", do you mean until end of flower...sorry bru, not 100%. 

But as I said before, if the plants are left to support themselves, I can only think this will make them stronger!!


----------



## unity (Jan 11, 2010)

DST said:


> I don't see any harm in removing the scrog. Is there a reason you need to do it, Unity? I am not quite sure what you mean - "until end of stretch", do you mean until end of flower...sorry bru, not 100%.
> 
> But as I said before, if the plants are left to support themselves, I can only think this will make them stronger!!


Na, you are misunderstanding me 
I meant using the screen if you are not growing scrog and they are getting to big on you.
Just to control they height during 'mad stretch'.

Sorry about the misunderstanding


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

unity said:


> Na, you are misunderstanding me
> I meant using the screen if you are not growing scrog and they are getting to big on you.
> Just to control they height during 'mad stretch'.
> 
> Sorry about the misunderstanding


 Nae worries, Unity. gotcha now. Could be a way to do a whole LST I suppose, I guess you would just need to be careful when taking it off, perhaps you could call it a SCROLST.

I was telling my wife about all the terms people use, apart from the usual having a giggle at me, she asked if anyone had done a glossary of term before? Anyone come across a thread like that?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2010)

so i decided i will flower today, i will be puutin them to bed at 6 pm tonight i will take some pics right before lights out if i can


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 11, 2010)

Man im still waiting for my light to b shipped this sux i was hoping to get them under the 600 during this 5th week , but by the way it looks thats not gonna happen , oh well have any of you guys used anything like Kool Bloom or those bloom enchancers , wondering if it would be worth it to add sumthing like that


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Man im still waiting for my light to b shipped this sux i was hoping to get them under the 600 during this 5th week , but by the way it looks thats not gonna happen , oh well have any of you guys used anything like Kool Bloom or those bloom enchancers , wondering if it would be worth it to add sumthing like that


I'm not sure what Kool Bloom is or does, but I use Humboldt County's Own - Gravity. They call it a flower hardener. I think it adds weight and density to the buds... but I've never done a grow without it, so I don't have anything to compare it too.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not sure what Kool Bloom is or does, but I use Humboldt County's Own - Gravity. They call it a flower hardener. I think it adds weight and density to the buds... but I've never done a grow without it, so I don't have anything to compare it too.





http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/koolbloom.html

or same info-
DRY KOOLBLOOM
*Ripening Formula *

 Encourages abundant flowering.
 Facilitates ripening in annuals.
 Boosts production of essential oils and fragrances.
 Increases size and weight of fruits and flowers.
 Precisely formulated to boost potency and enhance the performance of all types of nutrients.

Dry KoolBloom is packed with the potency your plants prefer in the final stages of flowering for raging weight gain and ripening to perfection. The ingredients that make Dry KoolBloom unique will make your fruits swell, while exponentially increasing the production of essential oils and floral fragrance. 
Dry KoolBloom is rich in phosphorous and potassium, fortified by our own secret ingredients. This blend enhances production of essential oils and fragrances by mildly stressing plants during the formation of fruits and flowers. 
Dry KoolBloom is used during the second phase of reproductive growth in conjunction with Liquid KoolBloom, which is used at the start of flowering. The KoolBloom Combo--Start with the LiquidFinish with the Dry.

not sure about these things or if there worth it , only store we have onloy carries this stuff


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2010)

I think they are worth it... IF... you know what to do with them. I know with gravity, a lot of people have messed up their plants. Don't know if the same can be said for Kool bloom. I would search for some info on it and how people apply it. Once I figured it out and felt comfortable I would buy it.

Some people on RIU that I have seen grow amazing amazing plants don't use any additives at all. I use a ton of them... so either way works really.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> so i decided i will flower today, i will be puutin them to bed at 6 pm tonight i will take some pics right before lights out if i can


Cool mcpurple, you are gonna be stoked, I reckon with the LST you have done already she will turn out to be a beast. Countdown start bru, you're one day behind me so you can keep me right



PhillTubes said:


> http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/koolbloom.html
> 
> or same info-
> DRY KOOLBLOOM
> ...


This is similar to a PK 13/14, (I use BioNova PK 13+14) or like the Gravity that Jig mentions.



jigfresh said:


> I think they are worth it... IF... you know what to do with them. I know with gravity, a lot of people have messed up their plants. Don't know if the same can be said for Kool bloom. I would search for some info on it and how people apply it. Once I figured it out and felt comfortable I would buy it.
> 
> Some people on RIU that I have seen grow amazing amazing plants don't use any additives at all. I use a ton of them... so either way works really.


I would definitely agree, you can see the difference....IMO. But you do have to be gentle I think. the mix for the BN PK13+14 is 1.25ml to the litre. Like everything I start lower and work toward that.

I would go for it Phil.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Forgot to let you folks know about Barbagseed....well all I can say is that it's still alive....only the ganja god knows for how much longer. the first set of leaves after the cotlydons were just scrunched up little things, wtf? Will get a pic of it up just so that everyone can see what happens when you spend your life picking up dirty things from disreputable bars, hahaha

Tot later, DST,


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks dst i will probably tue her down more for the first couple weeks of flowering to open her up some, and yes im hopin she turns out big and produces well, my last crop was a complete upset, i will post some pics of her later under the hps and she seems to be a bit yellow in some spots and dont know why ill have pics later


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2010)

ok i am turnin the lights off at6 tonight, i have some pic of the plant under the hps and my getto airintake fan, my plant seems a lil yellow, i think it might need some nutes, but im not sure, i have one fan blowin on the plant, to keep cool and also i leave the door cracked and use a small fan to put cool air in and it seems to work pretty well with out the fan it was lik 90 and now with the fresh air comin in its at around 82, i still wanrt the temp lower though, i was thinkin about crackin the bedroom window, let me know what u guys think


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 11, 2010)

Swapping out my 4x1000w HPS mag & core ballast for 6x600w Quantum digital ballast with the power reduction knob thingy for my flower room. Just got in the 1st three today.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 11, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Swapping out my 4x1000w HPS mag & core ballast for 6x600w Quantum digital ballast with the power reduction knob thingy for my flower room. Just got in the 1st three today.



Haha i know the fealing during the summer i had a hell of a time , but then i moved to the closedt lol , 

My temps now are around 70 sucks i know there 64 with the lights off, im hoping my 600 brings them up just a bit, 

have you thought of using the small cfm fans for intake and outtake and make an actual climate control system with out all the fancy workings , i know it helpd out my 250 but i know alot about that stuff cause i breed snakes on the side


----------



## zlangrt (Jan 11, 2010)

recently purchased new mh 600 bulb....had it on for 20 mins turned it off.....after it cooled i noticed a brown puddle of dried liquid? and also a very small pieceof glass loose in bulb....is the bulb still good to use?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2010)

man that sux i wouldnt use that bulb anymore though, could cause fire or other probs down the way, wonder what happend to it


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Forgot to let you folks know about Barbagseed....well all I can say is that it's still alive....only the ganja god knows for how much longer. the first set of leaves after the cotlydons were just scrunched up little things, wtf? Will get a pic of it up just so that everyone can see what happens when you spend your life picking up dirty things from disreputable bars, hahaha
> 
> Tot later, DST,


That sucks man. Definitely want to see some pictures. Sounds like it may not make it. 

Mine are exploding and doing really well. Here is a pic of my biggest bagseed (one of the first set of leaves was fucked as well):


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 11, 2010)

i had a leaf come out like that and it stayed like that and didnt get much bigger. but the other leaf exlpoded and left the other leaf in the dust.lol


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 12, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Haha i know the fealing during the summer i had a hell of a time , but then i moved to the closedt lol ,
> 
> My temps now are around 70 sucks i know there 64 with the lights off, im hoping my 600 brings them up just a bit,
> 
> have you thought of using the small cfm fans for intake and outtake and make an actual climate control system with out all the fancy workings , i know it helpd out my 250 but i know alot about that stuff cause i breed snakes on the side


 
My temps are fine. 68 to 70 with the lights off and 75 to 78 with lights on and humidity stays in a range of 47 to 58 percent during the winter months (so far.)This past summer was brutal though, light on temps were around 90 to 97 but since then I have added a a/c unit, a dehumidifier and tapped into my central a/c for add'l cooling in the summertime. My 4x 4000w are ran on cool tubes with the intake outside the grow room Added CO2 to the mix awhile back and yeilds are above average.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

man this thread moves fast haha

i use gravity and purple maxx and the trick is to not use the gravity till the very end of flower any sooner and you plant will shut shop and the hairs will turn , it'll look done but the trichs will tell you the truth. i only use it last week before flush. the purple maxx or snow storm is for hardening your nugs right through flower. 

i use it as a foliar feed to stretch it out a bit a tiney 8oz bottle cost me more to ship to the uk than the bottle cost. 

humboldts shit is good but damn pricey. 

brown puddle from using a new light is a very bad sign imo, id return it n try n swap for a new one most good stores will send a new one, if its straight away after the sale


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

nice bush there mcpurple, your losing a lot of light out of the door, but you have to do what you gotta do no good toasting the plant. any way you can duct the fan? are you using a tent or a room? sooner or later its going to be a bitch to odour control


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok i am turnin the lights off at6 tonight, i have some pic of the plant under the hps and my getto airintake fan, my plant seems a lil yellow, i think it might need some nutes, but im not sure, i have one fan blowin on the plant, to keep cool and also i leave the door cracked and use a small fan to put cool air in and it seems to work pretty well with out the fan it was lik 90 and now with the fresh air comin in its at around 82, i still wanrt the temp lower though, i was thinkin about crackin the bedroom window, let me know what u guys think


 First of McPurps, I think your mighty bush is very healthy lookin (sounds a bit rude,lol) I wouldn't worry about a couple of yeallow leaves. Just leave them, if they fall of then fine. Just watch for new growth.


tat2ue said:


> Swapping out my 4x1000w HPS mag & core ballast for 6x600w Quantum digital ballast with the power reduction knob thingy for my flower room. Just got in the 1st three today.


 Sounds like some nice kit tat2ue. You gonna stick around the Club 600 (or in your case, 600 Cubed, lol? Thanks for stopping by.


PhillTubes said:


> Haha i know the fealing during the summer i had a hell of a time , but then i moved to the closedt lol ,
> 
> My temps now are around 70 sucks i know there 64 with the lights off, im hoping my 600 brings them up just a bit,
> 
> have you thought of using the small cfm fans for intake and outtake and make an actual climate control system with out all the fancy workings , i know it helpd out my 250 but i know alot about that stuff cause i breed snakes on the side


Snake breader Phil, got any pics of your snakeys? 



zlangrt said:


> recently purchased new mh 600 bulb....had it on for 20 mins turned it off.....after it cooled i noticed a brown puddle of dried liquid? and also a very small pieceof glass loose in bulb....is the bulb still good to use?


Sounds like a gas leak or something. Get rid of mate, not good.
But welcome to the club, hope you can stick around.


SickSadLittleWorld said:


> That sucks man. Definitely want to see some pictures. Sounds like it may not make it.
> 
> Mine are exploding and doing really well. Here is a pic of my biggest bagseed (one of the first set of leaves was fucked as well):


 She looks like she'll be a good un SSLW. Barbagseed pics will follow shortly, its been feeding time at the zoo this morning and I have just had to read a right boring 9 page pdf about new VAT rules in Europe 


BlazinL said:


> i had a leaf come out like that and it stayed like that and didnt get much bigger. but the other leaf exlpoded and left the other leaf in the dust.lol


ONe of the leaves on my BlackJack girl came out funny, the other was perfect, and now all is good so I am gonna stick with this little Barbagseed to see what comes of it. It's still green 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man this thread moves fast haha
> 
> *Yer not wrong there lad.*
> 
> ...


Did you order Gravity from the US, Don? Jig swears by it.....think I am fiending for it now. What the NPK on it, or does it not show that? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice bush there mcpurple, your losing a lot of light out of the door, but you have to do what you gotta do no good toasting the plant. any way you can duct the fan? are you using a tent or a room? sooner or later its going to be a bitch to odour control


I would agree with Don, it's okay to do that if your space is away from your main living area, but its gonna be stinky. Any way you could even hang a bit of black/white sheeting behind your door so as to close of the large gap above the fan, at least the light at the top will be reflected back in?

Peace 600'ers.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2010)

Gravity npk, 0-0.1-0 It says it's a bud hardener.

I bought a bottle of gravity and bush master but I have yet to use either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Did you order Gravity from the US, Don? Jig swears by it.....think I am fiending for it now. What the NPK on it, or does it not show that?
> 
> I would agree with Don, it's okay to do that if your space is away from your main living area, but its gonna be stinky. Any way you could even hang a bit of black/white sheeting behind your door so as to close of the large gap above the fan, at least the light at the top will be reflected back in?
> 
> ...


good luck with the barbagseed man mj is a resilient biatch!

yeah i ordered it from the us i couldn't find any uk supplier at all  

http://www.horticulturesource.com/emerald-triangle-gravity-0-2-0-8oz-12-case--p227/?osCsid=682b175c76cad48f40b0fb464b22d6a3

0-2-0 surprised me id have thought it would be way higher all round but then i guess it does a specific job rather than all through feeding!?!?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2010)

Don, on the front of my label, bottom left it says version 5.0, what does yours say?


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good luck with the barbagseed man mj is a resilient biatch!
> 
> yeah i ordered it from the us i couldn't find any uk supplier at all
> 
> ...


 I think Barbagseed will make it. But then it's 2010, and I am optomistic about everything at the moment. That could change, haha.

0-2-0, makes sense. Cheers for the link, will check it out.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2010)

I try to watch the weather channel before going off to work in the mornings. They are talking about medical marijuana...on the weather channel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah!? our weather never has owt interesting like that


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of the Argyle Sweater? by Scott Hilburn. It's quite like the Far Side by Larson. Anyway, I have a desk calender with funnies on it each day. Yesterdays was trivia: The average American will eat 35,000 cookies in a lifetime!!

Did they survey stoned people, or is that really the average I wonder

So people, here (for arguments sake) she is.

As I said, first set of leaves were mutant looking, all twisted and $hit. Anyway, the next set of leaves have come through not as bad, so there is hope for the dirty stop out.

At least she aint stretching, haha





And another, she likes to pose doesn't she..






And here's the nursey with the 300w cfl 6500, and a little bit of warm 2700. I am also gonna add a 4000cfl as well....I was just getting really frustrated putting the lamp up , it was all taking ages as the inline fan I put into it wasn't working at first and kept making noises, and my wife was wondering if I myself had turned into a tree in the potting shed....so I left it as it is and will add later, no big rush, the 300 is a brute anyway for a 50cmX45cm space.

So we have 2 Headbands at the front that are getting left to veg until my china plate gets his digit out his arse and gets his grow set up (My partner in extreme Stupid - haha) And behind them we have 5 OG kush clones (no 6 wasn't looking the greatest so it got ditched - these 5 are looking perky enough) And then there is barbagseed (without a getto pop lid or Forrero Roche lid on - lol)












One last thing to mention. Thelma and Louise, the OG twins have shown their first hairs, day 2 of 12/12.

Peace out, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

hairs at day 2 man thats fast! nice nursery of genetics poppin there man, i'd recommend picking up a cheapo reflector fot he enviro to get the best out of it but like you say for whats under it your fine as it man


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hairs at day 2 man thats fast! nice nursery of genetics poppin there man, i'd recommend picking up a cheapo reflector fot he enviro to get the best out of it but like you say for whats under it your fine as it man


 I was thinking about a refelctor, Don, but I figured with there not being too much bush going on at the mo, hanging it vertically should be okay for the time being. But I think I want to hang it horizontally as it takes up a fair bit of space on the vertical.....The roof of the nursery is also black and white sheeting so I should be getting a decent return on the light that is goin upwards, but I guess it could be improved with a reflector...any recommendation, nuffink is cheap in the Dam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/prod/re1
or
http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/MG200GL

the second comes with a 125w enviro free but is a bit more expensive. idk man probably cheaper than ADAM still


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2010)

I got the same stuff Heads Up has.... My bottle of gravity states: 0 - 0.1 - 0

On the back it has this: 
Gauranteed Analysis: 0 - 0.1 - 0
Available Phosphate (P2O5): 0.1 %
Derived From: Phosphoric Acid

Contains Nonplant food ingredients:
0.75 % Ascophyllum Nodosum (Sea Kelp) Extract
0.01 % Vitamin B1 (Thiamine Hydrochloride)
0.01 % Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin)
0.02 % Vitamin B3 (Niacin)

About the bulb failure.... you might have had the bulb mounted the wrong way maybe? Some bulbs can only be Vertical and others only horizontal... maybe that's what happened?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

god knows why my link says its 0-2-0 then!?!? haha i hate misinformation. i regard people who purposefully fuck with wikipedia articles as scum of the net...

sorry totally random outburst of hatred there !?!? must be nearly hometime...


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Don, on the front of my label, bottom left it says version 5.0, what does yours say?


Well I got version 5.0e, mine must be web enabled -  Sorry Heads Up, couldn't resist it.



jigfresh said:


> I got the same stuff Heads Up has.... My bottle of gravity states: 0 - 0.1 - 0
> 
> On the back it has this:
> Gauranteed Analysis: 0 - 0.1 - 0
> ...


Makes sense, I have sene that stated before.
or/
Perhaps it's like my food whisk that seems to have stored water inside it after being in the dishwasher, so everytime you use it, brown liquid flys all over the place. Nice. Handy if you want brown flecks in your cake mix - eeck.

Okay, so all the good organic stuff has seaweed, kelp, or something. Does anyone know if you were to go to the beach, what you would need to collect, and also if there is a process that the seaweed or kelp needs to be put through?

I was thinking of boiling up some fish bones, but thought the stink might be too rank. Just looking at alternative organic methods. 

Like the Organic natural root hormone tincture I made last year from Willow bark. Was great for stimulating root growth, and for watering cuttings.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> god knows why my link says its 0-2-0 then!?!? haha i hate misinformation. i regard people who purposefully fuck with wikipedia articles as scum of the net...
> 
> sorry totally random outburst of hatred there !?!? must be nearly hometime...


Calm down our kid. It will all be good when you get home

I am off to check this link to gravity.

Oh, one last thing, has anyone ever done a Glossary of Terms thread? my wife was pissing herself when I was telling her about LST, Fimming, SOG, SCROG, Fert/Nutes, 12/12, cfl, MH, HPS...etc, etc Might be a cool thread.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

$23 for the product 8OZ, and postal from $26.93 up to $143!!! (I would want someone to hand deliver it and then personally kiss my arse for that amount of cash)

Hey Don, I am guessing you went on standard delivery, how long did it take? Will still be $50 for the bottle in total...mmmmmn

this was on the link for the gravity I just looked at:
*Humboldt County's Own EMERALD TRIANGLE&#8482; GRAVITY 0-2-0 - 8OZ (12/CASE)*


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow DST, you weren't lying...barbagseed looks pretty haggard. Should make it but I'm interested to see if the plant just grows all mutated or if it'll fix itself.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

SickSadLittleWorld said:


> Wow DST, you weren't lying...barbagseed looks pretty haggard. Should make it but I'm interested to see if the plant just grows all mutated or if it'll fix itself.


 And that's it looking not so haggard!!! Ja, should be interesting to see what comes of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

haha i checked the bottle and mine says the same 0-0.1-0

standard delivery i think but not sure, it took about a week, aye i was expecting a team of cherubs to float down over the ocean and drop it in one day

yeah a glossary of terms thread would probabaly make it to the FAQ


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice bush there mcpurple, your losing a lot of light out of the door, but you have to do what you gotta do no good toasting the plant. any way you can duct the fan? are you using a tent or a room? sooner or later its going to be a bitch to odour control


 
thakns im tryin to keep her bushy, and i know im losin alot of light but its the only way the room will stay cool, and i am growin inside of a closet, and th odor isnt a prob i love the smell and i mave my mmj crd so im safe, thanx for the concern though, and i dont have any ducting and have no cash to get i was thinkin of gettin mylar and hanging over th crack above the fan to reflect the light back in while still usin the fan


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2010)

DST said:


> First of McPurps, I think your mighty bush is very healthy lookin (sounds a bit rude,lol) I wouldn't worry about a couple of yeallow leaves. Just leave them, if they fall of then fine. Just watch for new growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the compliment on the plant seems like u know how to reasyre people about their plants, i was goin to add lika half strenght veg nutes my next water with a lilbit of malasses, and yes i was think about hangin mylar up above the fan as soon as i can get some, and i dont have to worry about smell i love the smell and im a legal pateint,


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2010)

jigfresh, how do you go about using gravity? I could have used it this grow but never bothered to read the bottle, I thought it was already to late and by the time I realized the error of my ways, it was to late to use this grow. The humidity here has been super low for florida. My buds are already starting to get crispy after only three days of hanging. Of course I've had to sample the goods. I tried a couple of the really small buds off my mutant girl, (don't get rid of yours dst, you never know what you might get) and she is already tasty, very sweet and nicely potent. Way better than the street weed I normally get, I'm pleased.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the compliment on the plant seems like u know how to reasyre people about their plants, i was goin to add lika half strenght veg nutes my next water with a lilbit of malasses, and yes i was think about hangin mylar up above the fan as soon as i can get some, and i dont have to worry about smell i love the smell and im a legal pateint,


The smells great I agree Mine are honking already, god forbid what it will smell like in a few weeks. Great minds think alike, get the mylar in there bru.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i checked the bottle and mine says the same 0-0.1-0
> 
> standard delivery i think but not sure, it took about a week, aye i was expecting a team of cherubs to float down over the ocean and drop it in one day
> 
> yeah a glossary of terms thread would probabaly make it to the FAQ


Got a few weeks to decide...another $50.....you think it's worth double the cash?



Heads Up said:


> jigfresh, how do you go about using gravity? I could have used it this grow but never bothered to read the bottle, I thought it was already to late and by the time I realized the error of my ways, it was to late to use this grow. The humidity here has been super low for florida. My buds are already starting to get crispy after only three days of hanging. Of course I've had to sample the goods. I tried a couple of the really small buds off my mutant girl, (don't get rid of yours dst, you never know what you might get) and she is already tasty, very sweet and nicely potent. Way better than the street weed I normally get, I'm pleased.


 The mutant will receive all the love and attention they all get, Heads Up. As you say, you never know.

Happy smoking bru.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2010)

I use gravity for about 5 - 7 days. I use 2 mL/ gal RO water. I use about 20% of the nutes I was using the week before, and about 50% of the additives.

I try to use it 3 weeks before harvest... but have messed around and used it 7,5, and 3 weeks before harvest. One grow I used it different cycles... like Gravity, normal nutes, gravity, normal, gravity. Not something I would recommend, but it didn't kill my plants. In fact I thoght I noticed a bit more growth i the buds each time... however the grow didn't go as planned and I think the multiple doses of gravity and nutriets was part of that.

Ideally one use 3 weeks out from harvest.

*___________________________________________________*
*EDIT: I Do Not use 2 mL / gal as I stated above.... I use 1 mL / Gal. Big difference.*
*___________________________________________________*


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, I wasn't very clear about what I was asking but your 2ml answered my question. I would rather go with a low dose and repeat instead of the maximum dose and kill off my girls.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright.... I was totally wrong. 2mL / Gal RO is what I do for HCO - Bushmaster.

I use 1 mL / Gal RO on the Gravity.

Sorry for the mix up.

This is in Hyrdo (dwc).


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2010)

I also have bush master. Got it just in case for my sativa grow. I'm going to try something different when I put those into flower. I'm going to keep my metal halides burning for the first week or two of flowering to try to keep the stretch in check. If that does not appear to be working and the plants are getting to tall, I'll use the bush master.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I also have bush master. Got it just in case for my sativa grow. I'm going to try something different when I put those into flower. I'm going to keep my metal halides burning for the first week or two of flowering to try to keep the stretch in check. If that does not appear to be working and the plants are getting to tall, I'll use the bush master.


Nice plan. The stuff is great for that.

I use Bushmaster 2 mL / gal RO water. And that's all. Just BM and water. I run that for only 24 hours. Then refil with medium strength veg/ flower mix.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2010)

hey giys i just got some mallases and was wondering if any one new how much i use per gallon and when and how often,


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2010)

I use grandma's unsulphured molasses, one tablespoon per gallon of water. I usually wait until week three or four of flowering and then feed them every third or fourth watering with the molasses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

hey mc purp goo idea on the mylar to drape over the gap, i wish i didnt have to worry about the pong haha

DST as to whether its worht the $50 it depends on your nutes now and whether your impatient. i would say if you've got some sort of bloom booster/hardener like pk 13/14 or whatever i wouldn't bother. 

like i said earlier it will make the hairs look ready but to any seasoned head you'll look at the trichs and it will still be no where near cloudy unless its the right time for that strain like 9 or 10 weeks or whatever. 

bottom line if the smokes for you id be patient wait the week till the plants are done if its going out the door it will make the plants look finished. 

if you've got a hardening booster already i wouldn't bother.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

hey mc purp good idea on the mylar to drape over the gap, i wish i didnt have to worry about the pong haha

DST as to whether its worth the $50 it depends on your nutes now and whether your impatient. i would say if you've got some sort of bloom booster/hardener like pk 13/14 or whatever i wouldn't bother. 

like i said earlier it will make the hairs look ready but to any seasoned head you'll look at the trichs and it will still be no where near cloudy unless its the right time for that strain like 9 or 10 weeks or whatever. 

bottom line if the smokes for you id be patient wait the week till the plants are done if its going out the door it will make the plants look finished. 

if you've got a hardening booster already i wouldn't bother.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey mc purp good idea on the mylar to drape over the gap, i wish i didnt have to worry about the pong haha
> 
> DST as to whether its worth the $50 it depends on your nutes now and whether your impatient. i would say if you've got some sort of bloom booster/hardener like pk 13/14 or whatever i wouldn't bother.
> 
> ...


Yeh, I use PK 13/14 from BioNova, but I tend to use this throughout flowering, increasing as I go along. Just wondered if this could add a bit extra to it. The smokes all for me and I am a hard bugger to please!


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 13, 2010)

hey i was wanting to join the club. i have a 600 watt lumatek digital ballast (also dimmable). A tent that is 6' tall 5 feet wide and 3'5" deep. im going to be using a bubbleponics system with 6 site lid. for now i have one Mango Haze plant that is from seed and sex is unknown. tonight i will be able to post pics of the tent when the light comes on


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2010)

BlazinL said:


> hey i was wanting to join the club. i have a 600 watt lumatek digital ballast (also dimmable). A tent that is 6' tall 5 feet wide and 3'5" deep. im going to be using a bubbleponics system with 6 site lid. for now i have one Mango Haze plant that is from seed and sex is unknown. tonight i will be able to post pics of the tent when the light comes on


Welcome BlazinL, we look forward to seeing it. Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2010)

BlazinL said:


> hey i was wanting to join the club. i have a 600 watt lumatek digital ballast (also dimmable). A tent that is 6' tall 5 feet wide and 3'5" deep. im going to be using a bubbleponics system with 6 site lid. for now i have one Mango Haze plant that is from seed and sex is unknown. tonight i will be able to post pics of the tent when the light comes on



Welcome BlazinL. Looking forward to seeing your mango haze.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2010)

Just jarred my first girl. The little mutant with four stalks was well worth keeping. The stem never got taller than a couple of inches. She weighed in at 31 grams and the smoke is already really good without any curing. Not harsh, not green tasting, smooth and sweet with a slight citrus aftertaste. I know me, I'll never keep my hands off of it, I hope I still have some left to cure in a week.

Here is my mutant's carcass.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey mc purp goo idea on the mylar to drape over the gap, i wish i didnt have to worry about the pong haha
> 
> i cant covor the whole gap i will leave the top uncovered so warm air can excape and about 12 uncoverd at the bottom so the fan can blow in cool air.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just jarred my first girl. The little mutant with four stalks was well worth keeping. The stem never got taller than a couple of inches. She weighed in at 31 grams and the smoke is already really good without any curing. Not harsh, not green tasting, smooth and sweet with a slight citrus aftertaste. I know me, I'll never keep my hands off of it, I hope I still have some left to cure in a week.
> 
> Here is my mutant's carcass.


I just love the picture with the golf tee, looks like a little person



mcpurple said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > hey mc purp goo idea on the mylar to drape over the gap, i wish i didnt have to worry about the pong haha
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2010)

hey dst my plant is seeming to get more yellow and a few leaves have fallin off, i just watered with half strength nutes and some malasses, im hopin the nutes turns it back green its seems to slowly get more yellow and yellow but not from the bottom up it seems to be happening to a few leafs of all ages like theirs a couple older leafs turninyellow, and leaves aty the bottom, leaves at the top and in the middle only a ferw from each but its starting to concern me i will post pics later tonight

these were takin 2 days ago and it shows the yellowing happining i will post pics from today to show how it has continued to yellow


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2010)

mcpurple

Heads Up and I both follow Uncle Ben, a botanist who knows and grows mj. Your problem could be one of several issues, but the best way to find out is to read and contact Uncle Ben........his thread........
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html
Good luck

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2010)

that link didnt have much info on my prob, but thanks, ill try a post in his thread'


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2010)

From Jorge Cervantes. Molasses, honey and other sugars are said to increase soil microbials, enhance regrowth and make the plants use of nitrogen more effective. Molasses will raise the energy level of the plant and act as a mild natural fungicide. Molasses is the secret ingredient in many organic fertilizers. I 'think' molasses will lower your ph but not dramatically.

Edit. The I think part comes from me not Jorge.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> From Jorge Cervantes. Molasses, honey and other sugars are said to increase soil microbials, enhance regrowth and make the plants use of nitrogen more effective. Molasses will raise the energy level of the plant and act as a mild natural fungicide. Molasses is the secret ingredient in many organic fertilizers. I 'think' molasses will lower your ph but not dramatically.
> 
> Edit. The I think part comes from me not Jorge.


 
right on thanks heads up, and the lower of the ph is fine for me cuz my water has a lil bit to high of a ph any way


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2010)

mcpurple. It's looking like from what I'm reading, you may have a bit of a nitrogen deficiency and possibly sulphur if it's affecting your upper leaves. How far along are you?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2010)

it was vegged for 32 days and has been flowering for 3 days now hers some better pics of the most yellow leaves that havent fallin off yet theirs also small brown blotches on some of the yellow ones, and i just watered today with half stregnth fox farms grow big and some malasses


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2010)

......................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

coming along nicely FDD

heads up, loving the stumpy knuckle haha


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2010)

Breezing around on RIU I came across this, it might help us all out?

mcpurple, this is for you, as soon as I saw it I thought it might help you out.

http://www.ganjaguerrilla.net/index.htm

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

hahaha i love the trailer park boys pic


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> it was vegged for 32 days and has been flowering for 3 days now hers some better pics of the most yellow leaves that havent fallin off yet theirs also small brown blotches on some of the yellow ones, and i just watered today with half stregnth fox farms grow big and some malasses


Hey McPurple, any reason why you are only using half strength nutes? Perhaps look into getting an additive that is more nitrogen based (fishbone, bat guana I read is heavy in that) OR up your nutes. I know everyone say's only give 1/4 of this, 1/2 of this, but eventually I am giving full strength nutes (especially just now) The only issues I have are with the girls that I crapped on at the begining, and even they are coming round. As a thought.



fdd2blk said:


> ...................... View attachment 681147 View attachment 681148 View attachment 681149 View attachment 681150 View attachment 681151 View attachment 681152


Hey FDD, I could put a pool table in that room and still have space to add more, lol. So they look like super cooled lights you got, but you still keep them a reasonable distance from the plants. Can you en-light-en us? My plants are almost growing into my cool tubes, but then I am growing in a rabbit hutch compared to that room. Looking good though, just interested to hear your slant on the lights.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> coming along nicely FDD
> 
> heads up, loving the stumpy knuckle haha


 Stumpy knuckle. lmfao. Stump is my wife least favourite word...don't know why?


Heads Up said:


> Breezing around on RIU I came across this, it might help us all out?
> 
> mcpurple, this is for you, as soon as I saw it I thought it might help you out.
> 
> ...


Nice site, I need a microscope to read the text though...bloody Windows IE 8 - pi$h it is.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i love the trailer park boys pic


 Missed that one...?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

the pics on the guerilla site the last one is the boys from TPB


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the pics on the guerilla site the last one is the boys from TPB


 gotcha, i was too busy looking at the birds erse with the wreath wrapped around it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

haha furry muff fella


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey FDD, I could put a pool table in that room and still have space to add more, lol. So they look like super cooled lights you got, but you still keep them a reasonable distance from the plants. Can you en-light-en us? My plants are almost growing into my cool tubes, but then I am growing in a rabbit hutch compared to that room. Looking good though, just interested to hear your slant on the lights.




i have my temperature probe hanging in the top of my canopy. i lower my lights as low as i can without getting my temps too high.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah gotcha^^^^^^^


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr DST, this is my little flower room setup that I am switching from 4 x 1000w and going to 6 x 600w Quantum digital with dimmer control.

Right now I have 2 x 1000w over ea of the two 3 x 8 tables.These are being replaced tomorrow with the 600w'ers. The room is completely sealed and has A/C , Heat. my DIY natural gas CO2 generator. All the lights are in line in cool tubes drawing from outside. I am doing a perpetual SOG chopping 40 smaller plants every 14 to 21 days. They go into flower as rooted clones 14 to 21 days after they are cut from the mothers....


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Well you knows your eggs tat2ue, and thanks for sharing yer grow. So you got your 600 lights running now, was it an easy transition? What is it you're growing?, I looked back in the thread but couldn't see, looks sweet anyway.

Peace, bru, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Breezing around on RIU I came across this, it might help us all out?
> 
> mcpurple, this is for you, as soon as I saw it I thought it might help you out.
> 
> ...


 thansk heads up thats a great site it helped me out more then the plant prob charts on here, and better then the last link i think everyone should know about that site it would help alot of people cuz u can actually see the differences in plant probs thanks



DST said:


> Hey McPurple, any reason why you are only using half strength nutes? Perhaps look into getting an additive that is more nitrogen based (fishbone, bat guana I read is heavy in that) OR up your nutes. I know everyone say's only give 1/4 of this, 1/2 of this, but eventually I am giving full strength nutes (especially just now) The only issues I have are with the girls that I crapped on at the begining, and even they are coming round. As a thought.
> 
> well my npk right now is 6-4-4. also i only used half stregnth cuz last time i followed the feeding chart it burnt my plants so i figured their might be extra already in the soil, ans also if it was a ph issue i didnt want to make it worse by adding alot of nutes


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Well you knows your eggs tat2ue, and thanks for sharing yer grow. So you got your 600 lights running now, was it an easy transition? What is it you're growing?, I looked back in the thread but couldn't see, looks sweet anyway.
> 
> Peace, bru, DST


Thanks for the kudos....

I received 3 of the 6 units I ordered. The other 3 are back ordered. I plan on putting the 3 I did receive up tonight when I get home from work.

Right now I am growing mostly Blue Berry and Bubble Gum . Also I am in the process of sexing some clones from a new batch of beans I received from Vancouver Island Seed Co. The new addition will be Black Berry, Sin and Eve.

I mostly grow with the lollypop technique and lately I have doing some topping experiments with lollypops with some surprising results...Lollypops with 2,3 and 4 main colas instead in the usual one main cola...started trying it after I read uncle Bens topping technique..


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Lookin nice bru^^^got a while to wait on my grow, just got my first hairs though and that was 2 days into 12/12, the og kush was just dying to burst...

Heres the view from the top, misses out all the girls on the lower shelves though..but I thought it was a nice shot anyway


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome tat2ue, a stones fan? Very nice set-up you got going there. Fdd, you too, beautiful garden. I got to tell y'all, I'm really impressed with this thread, thanks dst. I'm feelin' real good today. Seeing what it happening in Haiti just reinforces in me to always take time to smell the roses and appreciate what you have. I'm feeling downright blessed today and I'm not even a religious person. This thread, unlike so many others on here, feels like a club. I'm almost starting to feel like I know you guys, which is rather remarkable considering so many of us are stoned when we're on here, it's amazing we remember anything. So the reason I'm feeling so good, well I'm at the club, I've smoked a bag of another of my girls, Jessica to be precise and she is almost overwhelmingly sweet. Just opening the jar and taking a whiff, I could almost feel the thc crawling down my throat, I could certainly taste it. My other girls are awaiting their destiny and I have five sativas doing nicely in their party cups. My partner in stupid tells me his plants are doing real good. Five weeks old and two foot tall. The autoflowering roadrunner should be done in about a month and I owe less than two grand on my house. Life is good and I am thankful.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2010)

i agree with heads up this thread is awsome, and dam only 2 grand right on i want to own my own house somday, how long u been payin on it


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Good to see things on the up and up bru. Just finished watching the news and another Haiti report, so yeh, gotta appreciate what you have in life, no one else will do it for you. Have you ever looked at those pics when you log into RIU, there's a row of them on the screen, some from years ago, some from a few months ago. Some of the comments on those beggar belief, really, i don't know why people bother posting if all they want to do is aggrivate and annoy people....just unreal. There are so many cool threads on here, I just avoid any that seem to have people bickering on them, lol.

Lovin this thread and the vibe here as well. Enjoy the buzz Heads Up,

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2010)

This has turned into a great thread. I love that it's not filled with a bunch of screaming loud mouths filled with nothing but negativity and rigidity. If you have a closed mind, this thread is not for you. I'm still very new to this hobby of ours, I just happen to like to read and have an inquiring mind that is always on this quest of its own to learn. I enjoy passing on what I know and gaining from those who know so much more than me.

So my first three girls are now in their urns awaiting the release of their spirits in my vaporizer. My runt mutant turned in thirty grams, before I could keep the other two straight, all the smaller buds were mixed together so I can't really tell y'all how much each plant weighed, only the mutant. All tolled dry, 115 grams from three plants. They are all jarred and starting their curing. The smoke is by far the best I have grown so far, which again is not that much experience. I did not flush them at all, just cut and trimmed them and hung them up to dry. For florida it's been really dry, thirty percent humidity, so they dried in five days. All I can say is, sweet, sweet, sweet. I am seriously looking forward to see how it is in a couple of weeks. Again I apologize about my horrible picture taking. I'll practice and see if I can't get some better shots. These girls are gleaming.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have my temperature probe hanging in the top of my canopy. i lower my lights as low as i can without getting my temps too high.





mcpurple said:


> i agree with heads up this thread is awsome, and dam only 2 grand right on i want to own my own house somday, how long u been payin on it



It seems like forever. I used to own it until I got divorced. I didn't want to take the money I had in the stock market out to pay her off so I took out a home equity loan about seven years ago or so. Eight more months, maybe seven if I send them a bit more each month. I should have taken the money out of the markets. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Edit....I don't know what happened there, sorry.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2010)

I just saw in newbie central, a thread for slang terms for growing. If I knew how to post the link I would but you can find the thread there.

Thought you might like to know.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I just saw in newbie central, a thread for slang terms for growing. If I knew how to post the link I would but you can find the thread there.
> 
> Thought you might like to know.


Anytime you see a link you want to show someone... just right click your mouse over it... one of the options is "copy shortcut". Select that. Then come on over to where you want to share it... right click in the area where you enter text and select "paste". If all goes well the link should be there.

I also really am loving this thread... or rather this club. It's the place to be. After a long days work, I love heading over to my favorite club. 

And Heads up... the pics look great to me. And so does that bud. I would love to have a taste of that for sure.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2010)

Heads Up

Remember the slogan...this bud's for you...beautiful job and pictures.....you can send us some samples and we can give you a smoke report...we'll promise to be positive. 
I agree, this is a good thread.

fdd

Healthy looking ladies.....how long do they take to mature?

DST

Your octopus' garden is developing nicely.

peace
cof


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm finally legal!!!! Got my CO mmj card today.

Plants are still tiny and lame. Seeds are still taking their sweet time. Tomorrow will be two weeks. Seems like every attitude order is taking longer and longer to get to me. The first was like 4 business days, the second was 8 business days and now this order is going on 10 business days. wtf?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I just saw in newbie central, a thread for slang terms for growing. If I knew how to post the link I would but you can find the thread there.
> 
> Thought you might like to know.


Thanks for that. Yeh, I done a bit of searching and discovered someone else had started a similar thing so that's cool. I had to laugh though (or not) when I read the second or third post on that particular thread - it was a more experienced member basically saying, 
"_wtf, why are you starting this thread, just search on other threads if you don't know what the term is, typical lazy newbie"_ (sic)
or words to that effect...I just thought, what a dick that person is...Even if you do search on a particular phrase, it is often used so randomly that you would still struggle to understand what it meant. Anyhoo, we got a nice sanctuary here boys and girls.



jigfresh said:


> Anytime you see a link you want to show someone... just right click your mouse over it... one of the options is "copy shortcut". Select that. Then come on over to where you want to share it... right click in the area where you enter text and select "paste". If all goes well the link should be there.
> 
> I also really am loving this thread... or rather this club. It's the place to be. After a long days work, I love heading over to my favorite club.
> 
> And Heads up... the pics look great to me. And so does that bud. I would love to have a taste of that for sure.


Thanks for the kind words, this is def the best thread (well, except for my grow journal -hahahaha.)



curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Remember the slogan...this bud's for you...beautiful job and pictures.....you can send us some samples and we can give you a smoke report...we'll promise to be positive.
> I agree, this is a good thread.
> ...


Always happy to receive samples for testing



SickSadLittleWorld said:


> I'm finally legal!!!! Got my CO mmj card today.
> 
> Plants are still tiny and lame. Seeds are still taking their sweet time. Tomorrow will be two weeks. Seems like every attitude order is taking longer and longer to get to me. The first was like 4 business days, the second was 8 business days and now this order is going on 10 business days. wtf?


Time to celebrate SSLW!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for your seeds....I waited over a week once to get seeds from about 100 miles away...and the robbers charged me 12 euro for the pleasure. I could have got a train down and picked them up for that cost....patience is hard bru. At least you are legal. Happy dayz.

Hey guys, Friday is here, hope you all have a good weekend. 

A week on Monday is the Bards, Birthday, we will be celebrating that for sure (hainvg a get together to toast Mr Burns....

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
The Great Chieftain o' the Puddin-race!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

great gardens peeps real pro growing tat2.

nice nugs too heads up!

nice little club we got here forward thinking growers lookin to constantly improve!

[youtube]xbm4SzdZI9g&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 15, 2010)

Good morning all. Yes dst it's friday. One day left until chopping time for five more of my girls. I'll have two left that still will need some more time. Lights should be on in a few minutes. No watering for the girls being chopped tomorrow. My sativa seedlings are doing good. The malawi 99 is growing strong, already starting its third set of true leaves but my sour cream is lagging a bit. I gave them a watering yesterday for the first time, I had been just spraying the soil. As usual I'm tinkering. My water for my seedling is distilled water with mycorrhizae mixed in for the roots. I also had about a quarter of a gallon of water left from watering the big girls which has molasses and h2o2 (hydrogen peroxide) in it. I added that to my root water mix and that's what I fed the seedlings which are under my four tube t-5. In the fixture I'm running two 6500k tubes and two 4100k tubes. It appears our cold streak in florida has finally ended, so has the dry air. It's currently forty six degrees with one hundred percent humidity at six in the morning. Well that's it for now, it's off to work I go....again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

wow 100% humidity you sure you dont live in atlantis heads up?


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Welcome tat2ue, a stones fan? Very nice set-up you got going there. Fdd, you too, beautiful garden. I got to tell y'all, I'm really impressed with this thread, thanks dst. I'm feelin' real good today. Seeing what it happening in Haiti just reinforces in me to always take time to smell the roses and appreciate what you have. I'm feeling downright blessed today and I'm not even a religious person. This thread, unlike so many others on here, feels like a club. I'm almost starting to feel like I know you guys, which is rather remarkable considering so many of us are stoned when we're on here, it's amazing we remember anything. So the reason I'm feeling so good, well I'm at the club, I've smoked a bag of another of my girls, Jessica to be precise and she is almost overwhelmingly sweet. Just opening the jar and taking a whiff, I could almost feel the thc crawling down my throat, I could certainly taste it. My other girls are awaiting their destiny and I have five sativas doing nicely in their party cups. My partner in stupid tells me his plants are doing real good. Five weeks old and two foot tall. The autoflowering roadrunner should be done in about a month and I owe less than two grand on my house. Life is good and I am thankful.


Stones fan...Oh yeah!! But I like all music though except cRAP. Thanks for the kudos on my set up...It's still a work in progress. FDD has a nice one going in what looks like his spare bedroom.

And you are right about your smelling the roses comment!! I pity those poor souls in Haiti because I went thru a similar situation a few years back but on a smaller scale as compared to the recent earthquake. I was one of the idiots who elected to ride out Hurricane Katrina in my house which at the time was only 8 miles as the crow flies from downtown New Orleans....Well anyway, this is a great club and I am glad to be a part of it


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> great gardens peeps real pro growing tat2.
> 
> nice nugs too heads up!
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> great gardens peeps real pro growing tat2.
> 
> nice nugs too heads up!
> 
> ...


Props for the post Don, Rappin 4Tay, I am also listening to Bay Area stuff, love the music from San Fran.

RIP Mac Dre



Heads Up said:


> Good morning all. Yes dst it's friday. One day left until chopping time for five more of my girls. I'll have two left that still will need some more time. Lights should be on in a few minutes. No watering for the girls being chopped tomorrow. My sativa seedlings are doing good. The malawi 99 is growing strong, already starting its third set of true leaves but my sour cream is lagging a bit. I gave them a watering yesterday for the first time, I had been just spraying the soil. As usual I'm tinkering. My water for my seedling is distilled water with mycorrhizae mixed in for the roots. I also had about a quarter of a gallon of water left from watering the big girls which has molasses and h2o2 (hydrogen peroxide) in it. I added that to my root water mix and that's what I fed the seedlings which are under my four tube t-5. In the fixture I'm running two 6500k tubes and two 4100k tubes. It appears our cold streak in florida has finally ended, so has the dry air. It's currently forty six degrees with one hundred percent humidity at six in the morning. Well that's it for now, it's off to work I go....again.


Bloody 'ell, 100%, thats worse than me and I do live under the sea...



tat2ue said:


> Stones fan...Oh yeah!! But I like all music though except cRAP. Thanks for the kudos on my set up...It's still a work in progress. FDD has a nice one going in what looks like his spare bedroom.
> 
> And you are right about your smelling the roses comment!! I pity those poor souls in Haiti because I went thru a similar situation a few years back but on a smaller scale as compared to the recent earthquake. I was one of the idiots who elected to ride out Hurricane Katrina in my house which at the time was only 8 miles as the crow flies from downtown New Orleans....Well anyway, this is a great club and I am glad to be a part of it


hehe, cRAP, we'll let that one slide Tat2ue because it made me giggle. 

I know what you mean though, RAP has a bad press and I am sure you guys in the US have enough of it at times, but it's music, and to me you gotta respect that (since it's music taken from all different types of music) I prefer the word, Hip-Hop, which is more of a movement and takes in, Dancing, Graffiti (Real ART) Music, and Clothing/culture. I don't listen to Marlyn Manson, or Thrash Metal, or some other types of music (mainsteam Pop is the worse) but they all have their places. But yeh, I am at the point where hearing Bitch in every second sentence isn't really that cool anymore, but I was young(er) once, hahahaha.

So everyone, lets here your music?

Club 600 does not discriminate, if you don't like it, it's like the jukebox, don't click on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

im sort of doing perpetual BOG haha bush of green over lollipopped single colas. i fear having too many plants at any one time. tho im probably over what would be accepted as personal anyway.

you should see 2 elbows out of that no probs, man thats gonna a be a bitch of a trim or have you got help? 

6 6's should be sweet man id love to have that kind of space.

happy growing man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

i'm a musical tart man i love allsorts of types from the 60's 70's( hate 80's with a passion) stones are my favourite song of all time. paint it black. now thats a tune with energy hip hop some rap soul you name it.

im playing the new paloma faith album and the paulo nutini one shuffled presently. both are great albums if you get chance


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw Paolo Nutini at New Year in Edinburgh 2008-09, was quite cool. He looked trashed, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah man he's quite good for mainstream artist his voice seems to be about 20 years older than he is, might be just me lol


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im sort of doing perpetual BOG haha bush of green over lollipopped single colas. i fear having too many plants at any one time. tho im probably over what would be accepted as personal anyway.
> 
> you should see 2 elbows out of that no probs, man thats gonna a be a bitch of a trim or have you got help?
> 
> ...


Your right on the bitch to trim part. I do have my live in girlfriend to help which makes it easier though. I was trying to think of a way to to some how make a mini-electric trimmer to speed things along..Need to figure out something cause I have to trim 40 plants every 14 to 21 days. On the bright side, I have a shit load of fingerhash....sorta loks like a rabbit took a massive dump in a 1/2 pint zippy..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.handytrimmer.com/

initial outlay vs time saved = fucking WINNER

lol rabbit dump


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.handytrimmer.com/
> 
> initial outlay vs time saved = fucking WINNER
> 
> lol rabbit dump


I looked at that awhile back, but it requires you to cut all your buds off the main stem before you process them in this trimmer. I like hanging my colas upside down and slow drying them in a temp/humidity controlled environment....When I figure out something I'll let ya know. But thanks alot anyway my friend...Well its off to bed for me. It's 7am here and I got home from work 3 hours ago and I am dead tired...now it's time for the four "B"s

Bong
Bath
Breakfast
Bed

Take care ya'll


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

aye i did wonder bout that bit but its got to save a fair bit of time still. but then again everyone likes to have a fat turd nugg in their zip eh

nightshift is hard man g'night!


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.sensemillia.nl/ The Canna Cutter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

haha its only in dutch D


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

So it is....lol
If you click on Demonstratie en Specificatie, you then get a little demo, and there is English in there as well....upon looking at it, you can only rent it out - Te Huur/To hire....ah well. If anyone needs a few tonnes of weed cut, bring it over and you can hire one of these for 50 euro per day!!! The demo is quite funny...


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried one of these power scissors to trim bud? I have one lying around and it seems like it could save some time...


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it would be worth giving it a try lad, but those blades are quite short, may get clogged up with stickyness quickly. Still worth trying... Unless anyone has had any bad experience they can share...?


----------



## kodofodder (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is my first grow. 4 600 watts inside water cooled fixtures (Fresca Sol). Im running em in an ebb and flow bucket system, total of 24 girls 12 Sour Kush 12 Madman OG. 

I had to veg them a little to long due to some issues with my HPS comming in, finally got to a point I had to just flower under my T5 fixtures for a week. 

I went with a vertical grow to try something different....my canopy is almost parabolic at this point....or like a bowl.....Taller girls in back and the shorter ones got stuck right in the center.....Idk how it will do but my thinking was to Maximize light coverage

You can see ive been having a bit of a problem with some minor burning due to some small hot spots directly surronding the bulb. I hope to rig something up to train them off of direct light contact this week, without cutting down the lumens and coverage.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 15, 2010)

Curious, it's nice to have another old fart on here. Sure I remember it.

If I could I would gladly have a smoke around. Being from the old school when weed was almost dirt cheap it was nothing for several ounces to appear on a coffee table. Well I still think it should be freely shared. As far as I'm concerned weed is the ultimate social drug. I would love to be able to share it with my fellow club members.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow 100% humidity you sure you dont live in atlantis heads up?



If florida is the lost continent of atlantis, it should have stayed lost. Strange climate here. I'm in the center of the state, it's colder in the winter than the coasts and in summer it's hotter. The heat and humidity here in the summer is ungodly, no wait, it's downright evil. It is killer, literally. I dicked around growing in a closet my first two grows and it was hot in there using a t-5. I have a computer fan exhausting the hot air into the attic and another blowing on my babies. Even with the cold temps we have been having, it's over eighty in my closet and at this moment it's sixty five degrees, winds out of the east at seven and the humidity is seventy percent. The past week or so it's been at thirty percent. The winds were from the north.

Yeah, I live in atlantis. I've been here long enough to have gills.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 15, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Stones fan...Oh yeah!! But I like all music though except cRAP. Thanks for the kudos on my set up...It's still a work in progress. FDD has a nice one going in what looks like his spare bedroom.
> 
> And you are right about your smelling the roses comment!! I pity those poor souls in Haiti because I went thru a similar situation a few years back but on a smaller scale as compared to the recent earthquake. I was one of the idiots who elected to ride out Hurricane Katrina in my house which at the time was only 8 miles as the crow flies from downtown New Orleans....Well anyway, this is a great club and I am glad to be a part of it


What else could your moniker mean? So how you doin' now tatu, hope you don't mind my bastardization of your name? Katrina...I watched her every day on the weather channel from a battered florida. When she exploded in the gulf, I remember saying to the old lady, I pity the people of new orleans but I'm sure glad it's not coming here. We were already beat up at that point. No offense intended. I don't really want to imagine what it must have been like for you. I've been around for a fair amount of time, seen a lot of things, like mans first step on the moon, a proud moment for america. Katrina on the other hand, was one of the worst moments in america I have witnessed. The same fervor that went into the 9/11 effort, should have gone into new orleans and the whole gulf coast that was affected. Shameful, it was a sad time that no amount of excuses will ever make acceptable. Browny, you're doing a helluva' job??? You have got to be freaking kidding me. Shameful.

OK, I feel better for you now. So, how are you doin'? How's your city? How's your living conditions? I'm guessing they can't be to bad by the pics. How are the people of new orleans doing? It seems from the little bits and pieces of what I do see, big business seems to have recovered, what about mom and pop?

I hope I didn't open any sores, my ex is from louisianna. A world of cultural difference to me, but I absolutely loved her family...all four of her sisters. Seriously, some really decent folks.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok today i got some free sample of some stuff i gotsupernaturalbrand superleach, it is 0-0-1,growth meduim rejuvanator, i was gonna use this with my flush tommorow, also got some seed treatment called messenger this is what it says it doesincreases root mass and uniformity in germination, stimulates a plants growth and defense mechanisms, boosts overall growth,vigor, and production,aids in the managment of diseases,and improve the plants ability to grow and protect itself from stresses caused by adverse envirmental conditions, i dont know if i will ever use this though cuz i dont like growing from seed, i like clones, i also got some stuff called supernatrual brandgreennstay, it says keeps plants green when heavy flowering or under stress, but its only for foiler spray and i dont spay my plants unless its with neem to get bugs out and off, so i dont know if i will use this either but i still got it, if anyone has used anyof these let me know how they work and what not, and should i use the super leach to flush or flush with plain water, also when i flush do i water right after the flush with a low nute solution, i also got some ph upand down and the tester for only 15 dollors i thought it was a pretty good deal, and i cant get mylar cuz they only sell it in 25 sqaure feet or more and i dont need neer that much so still have no mylar but all well oh and the pic of the md bottle is my home made watering device i saw one for llike 10 dollors at the store and decided to just make it with a regaulr hose and bottle it makes it easier to water with nutes so i dont burn leaves and so i dont have to water from the bottom cuz that shit sucked


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2010)

some of the gal's,from the room,la women&tora bora ,600 watt lumatek,5x4 grow space,ff line,nute&soil,humbolt honey es,super thrive,highly oxygenated water,milk crates for pots,lined with rubber


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 15, 2010)

how far into flowering are u genuity


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> some of the gal's,from the room,la women&tora bora


Looking very nice, you gotta give us a smoke report when your girls are done. I have three beans of la confidential x skunk courtesy dna and the attitude for christmas.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> how far into flowering are u genuity


 i really do not keep track,grow till it is done.


Heads Up said:


> Looking very nice, you gotta give us a smoke report when your girls are done. I have three beans of la confidential x skunk courtesy dna and the attitude for christmas.


 sure will


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 15, 2010)

ok thats cool i try to keep trck but i forget most the time, i have a very bad memory, plants look awsome to btw


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

kodofodder said:


> Here is my first grow. 4 600 watts inside water cooled fixtures (Fresca Sol). Im running em in an ebb and flow bucket system, total of 24 girls 12 Sour Kush 12 Madman OG.
> 
> I had to veg them a little to long due to some issues with my HPS comming in, finally got to a point I had to just flower under my T5 fixtures for a week.
> 
> ...


Nice set up, kodo fodder. And welcome to the Club. I am interested to see how you deal with your heat spots. At the moment my girsl are just about to start hugging my vertical light...



Heads Up said:


> Curious, it's nice to have another old fart on here. Sure I remember it.
> 
> If I could I would gladly have a smoke around. Being from the old school when weed was almost dirt cheap it was nothing for several ounces to appear on a coffee table. Well I still think it should be freely shared. As far as I'm concerned weed is the ultimate social drug. I would love to be able to share it with my fellow club members.


You got that right, shame there is not more free thinkers out there. Were I am originally from weed is guarded like a precious metal. Meanwhile everyone runs around smoking shit import hash that has henna in it...if they can even get a hold of that.



mcpurple said:


> Ok today i got some free sample of some stuff i gotsupernaturalbrand superleach, it is 0-0-1,growth meduim rejuvanator, i was gonna use this with my flush tommorow, also got some seed treatment called messenger this is what it says it doesincreases root mass and uniformity in germination, stimulates a plants growth and defense mechanisms, boosts overall growth,vigor, and production,aids in the managment of diseases,and improve the plants ability to grow and protect itself from stresses caused by adverse envirmental conditions, i dont know if i will ever use this though cuz i dont like growing from seed, i like clones, i also got some stuff called supernatrual brandgreennstay, it says keeps plants green when heavy flowering or under stress, but its only for foiler spray and i dont spay my plants unless its with neem to get bugs out and off, so i dont know if i will use this either but i still got it, if anyone has used anyof these let me know how they work and what not, and should i use the super leach to flush or flush with plain water, also when i flush do i water right after the flush with a low nute solution, i also got some ph upand down and the tester for only 15 dollors i thought it was a pretty good deal, and i cant get mylar cuz they only sell it in 25 sqaure feet or more and i dont need neer that much so still have no mylar but all well oh and the pic of the md bottle is my home made watering device i saw one for llike 10 dollors at the store and decided to just make it with a regaulr hose and bottle it makes it easier to water with nutes so i dont burn leaves and so i dont have to water from the bottom cuz that shit sucked


Like the water feeder Mcpurple, props for that. I am using a cut 7up bottle to fee my anazasi girls, but I was thinking of rigging up something like that. Nice!!

That rejuvinator looks interesting. If I flush I just flush, no extra watering afterwardsneeded, imo



genuity said:


> some of the gal's,from the room,la women&tora bora ,600 watt lumatek,5x4 grow space,ff line,nute&soil,humbolt honey es,super thrive,highly oxygenated water,milk crates for pots,lined with rubber


Welcome genuity, thanks for joining us. keep us updated on your happening, respect for the chilled attitude. Feel free to post whatever you like, plants, arb shots, music, general chit chat, and of course, just plain nonsense is also always welcome.



mcpurple said:


> ok thats cool i try to keep trck but i forget most the time, i have a very bad memory, plants look awsome to btw


 Bad memory....whats a memory? is it similar to a mamary...hehe.

Club 600 is starting to rock. Heads Up, think we'll need you and your "Partner in Stupid" to build us an extension soon.

It's the weekend, feeding time at the zoo. Update of Barbagseed to come. It just popped it's first 5 leaf'er....I am sure I caught it singing "I will survive" by Gloria G.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

damn headsup sound like some rough enviromentals. im amazed people manage to grow weed at all, i bet outdoors is off limit huh. or only for the hardy guerillas.

hey genuity man nice girls, nice to see them as nature intended too, rarely see a grower just letting plants do their thing till their ready everyone wants to be supercropping fimming n lst or whatever. nice to see a main cola and some catch ups 


seeing more an more grows hanging lights vertical instead of horizontal, looking good kodo et al!

heheh i accidentally closed the thread and had to google it to find it again and came stumbling upon this

http://www.the600club.com/

HAIL SATAN


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

Mornin, I just watched the video on the page...Open Mindedness - Feed Your Brain wisely! I actually thought the guy was talking sense. Cool, they got a club, we got a club, happy dayz in hell. Some of the user names were quite interesting, Pete of the Dead...


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

The adventures of Barbagseed continue, it has been moved along with the other clones, et al, into the potting shed where the nursery/veg area has been relocated. Mainly due to wife not being to happy about it being in one of the spare rooms, and the fans making noise, (which is fair enough, they were on the other side of our bedroom wall.) 

I haven't tested the temps when the lights are off but it is 6 hours so it isn't going to drop too much(since the potting shed is naturally vented from outside)....but I will get round to it.

So Barbagseed has it's first mongo 5 leaf thing going on. Notice how it's growing in a symetrically mongo way! (edit)Double serrated, Promising.

Thelma and Louise were watered - really looked like they had taken a wrong turn in the desert -as were the other girls. Pics in my journal. But here's Barbagseed...come on, positive vibes, remember Cheech and Chongs weed that turned you into a Lizzard...you never know







Few more pics attached


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

morning D! aye pretty straight talking.

im pretty gutted my dairy queen looks shoddy for 4 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

DST said:


> The adventures of Barbagseed continue, it has been moved along with the other clones, et al, into the potting shed where the nursery/veg area has been relocated. Mainly due to wife not being to happy about it being in one of the spare rooms, and the fans making noise, (which is fair enough, they were on the other side of our bedroom wall.)
> 
> I haven't tested the temps when the lights are off but it is 6 hours so it isn't going to drop too much(since the potting shed is naturally vented from outside)....but I will get round to it.
> 
> ...


damn bro thats the most snaggle tooth plant ive seen in TIME i like it looks great!


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

Have you worked with the DQ's before? or is this the first time (got anyything to compare with?) And you done anything different?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah these are clones form the last run. i culled 2 of the worst stretchy pheno, this time round i devided not to top and so far it seems to be better, only other things ive done different is using airpots and added cannaboost to the mix. 

im doing a side by side comparison with a normal pot but so far there seems to be very little difference between them!?

another 4-5 days time ill be pumping some pk13/14 for a week then im gonna try shooting powder 

has anyone any experience with shooting powder? im wondering whether its best to do the shooting powder before or after the PK boost. any advice would be great.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

"I'm a flea bit peanut monkey, all my friends are junkies...that's not really true."

I'm a child of the sixties, what else would I be except a die hard rock and roller?

"There's something happening here, what it is ain't exactly clear".

"Must be cause I had the flu for christmas, and I'm not feelin' up to par, it increases my paranoia, like looking in my mirror and seeing a police car. But I'm not givin' in an inch to fear."

Just a few lines that come to mind from a few songs.

"Long live rock, I need it every day".


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

So were you expecting better results with the airpots? Not sure about Shooting Powder, but I found this:

_Shooting powder- I find best results are achieved using it once about three weeks from chop. Lave it in your res for a week then change the solution at the end of 7 seven days. Dosage on the packet says 1 or two packs to 100 ltrs. I find one pack to 130 ltrs is fine. If your res is less than 100 ltrs work it out and adjust accordingly but throw away what you don't us as it oxidises.
_


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> "I'm a flea bit peanut monkey, all my friends are junkies...that's not really true."
> 
> I'm a child of the sixties, what else would I be except a die hard rock and roller?
> 
> ...


Morning Heads Up, early rise today, or is this the usual schedule (my body clock normally kicks in around 7) We see you got music in your heart this morning...must be a nice sunny day in Florida


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah i was expecting better with the airpots ill leaf through my old photos n try n do a comparison shot of 4 weeks flower.

cheers for the info dude i might post the question on the boards. looks like ill have to make up a full weeks worth of feed!?!? i need me a big ass bucket for my bubble hash anyway to BnQ for me today


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

DST. Three of my girls are dry and sitting in jars. My little mutant turned out to be the best of the three. That jar is sitting in my stash. Speaking of jars, it's time to pop the tops and let them breathe.


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 16, 2010)

Good Morning to all....It's 5am here and todays the day my Saints are gonna open their can of whoop ass against Phoenix..


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

Good morning to you too, or should I say good afternoon? Yeah the old body clock kicks in around five in the morning even on my days off. I get a little antsy the nights before a chop and don't sleep all that well.

Love my music. I have an mp3 player which I wear at work. It keeps me out of trouble. I have a bit of a problem with my supervisor, he's an asshole to put it bluntly. A real power tripper. One day he says, these guys have to realize I have absolute power over them. My co-worker told me this and it's why I listen to music so I can't hear dumb shit like that and react in a way that threatens my job. Just re-reading my own post gets my blood to boiling. I guess I'll have to take a time out for a wake and bake bag.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of my baby in action.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST. Three of my girls are dry and sitting in jars. My little mutant turned out to be the best of the three. That jar is sitting in my stash. Speaking of jars, it's time to pop the tops and let them breathe.


Fingers croosed bru.



tat2ue said:


> Good Morning to all....It's 5am here and todays the day my Saints are gonna open their can of whoop ass against Phoenix..


Good luck for the match tat2ue. Couple of beers and some smokes with that sir?



Heads Up said:


> Here's a couple pics of my baby in action.


quite some machine, did you put that whole bud in?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

The sun has yet to rise on florida this morning, however, my disposition is much brighter now. All I needed was a little attitude adjustment.

A couple things, anyone here at the six hundred make bubble hash? The trim from the first three girls is dry, there's a bag of dry frozen trim in the freezer from a previous grow and after the mass murder takes place this morning I'll have all that trim. I suspect there should be a few ounces. A good bit of the lower buds went into the trim bag as will this mornings chop. I bought a five bag set-up. I saw on youtube a dude mixes his trim in one five gallon bucket and when it's done he just dumps it all into the bucket with his bags. This way he doesn't chop his bags up mixing. I thought that was a good idea.

The second thing. How many old farts are in this club? Curious, let me just say this, we are not alone on here, it appears there are other dinosaurs. 

Just curious, (no, not you) how long have you been walking this earth? We seem to have a pretty mature gathering here.

And dst, it's actually pretty crappy outside. Cloudy, rain coming today, and tomorrow and sunny for work on monday. It was ninety eight percent humidity when I woke-up? Awakened, arose?, when I turned on the tv. It's down to ninety four. 

It's another beautiful day in The Villages.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

NO, not the whole bud. The only complaint I have about this type of vaporizer, it is tough to smoke a bag yourself. After about the second hit, I'm picking up pieces of my lungs off the floor I've been coughing so hard. With that said, it's also the best way to smoke with friends. If you have some time between hits it's much better, it's killer. It gets you twice as stoned as smoking the bud in any other way shape or form. The best way to describe the taste, it tastes like it smells when you are trimming your buds. It is the vapor of the gods!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

See ya'll later. It's time to walk the green mile. I'll take some more of my usual crappy pictures.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah ive had a go at the bubble hash but sadly my makings were tried once then taken by the po po, thankfully not while in my possession...

im going to get a couple of buckets today for my next run. thats a great idea using two buckets. 

dunno if 28 counts as old fart? 

time for a little fine adjustment myself


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

I made some bubble hash last night and was thinking, albeit not for very long, if there was a better way to do this, and I think I might give it a try with two buckets. Thanks Heads Up. Nice one.

My next milestone is 40, not long to go.....but young at heart of course.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2010)

i've been walking this earth,for 28 years,but my body must be like 45 years old on the inside,yea,it sucksfast living,and too many years of bad thinking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

ditto genuity 

think its time for a gin and im not even out of my bressing gown ! god bless the church of 600


----------



## unity (Jan 16, 2010)

Good morning 600 folk 
Got a week to go, started flush yesterday.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2010)

unity said:


> Good morning 600 folk
> Got a week to go, started flush yesterday.


Looking real good unity. You may have already said... but what strain are you growing. Looks real tastey.

I got 30 years under my belt. My stomach and liver are about 80 years old from all the drinking. But I try to keep my mind at about 10 years old. Much more fun that way.

As for music... I like a lot of things... but my favorites are probably all your guys' least favorite. I love rap, punk rock, and top 40 pop. I feel like I should feel guilty for it, haha.

It's nice to see the Satainists have a club too. I was digging the open-minded video... very much on point I think. Not exactly sure what is has to do with Satanism and the Occult, but it's all good. Love live the 600 club (both of them I guess, haha).


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2010)

Unity

nice looking buds.....bud. Good work!!!!

Heads Up

Isn't it amazing how a wake and bake changes your attitude......now you've got me wanting a vaporizer

Everyone under 30
I've got bad habits older than you.....lol

peace
cof

one of the el monstre's is getting close to finishing.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2010)

few more pic's,the fan leaves on the tora bora are bigger than my face,i think i will put it outside this year


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2010)

tat2ue... I'm an AFC guy, so I don't really have a horse in your race... but today I am a Saints fan, out of support of the club. 

Kurt Warner is going to realize how old he is today. And Brees is gonna throw for 8 td's.

I'm just rooting the Jets, as I'm a giant Chargers hater.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

Now this would be a nice welcoming plant for you front door. Of course you would need one on the other side as well, lol


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Everyone under 30
> I've got bad habits older than you.....lol
> 
> peace
> ...


So do I cof, but we start young in Scotland.

give us an update of el monstre's when you get a chance....pls.(a pic that is)


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 16, 2010)

dami must be the youngest one im only 19, but i am rather more mature hen most for my age ive been through alot and have already stopped my wild days as i had to many close encounters with death and going to prison, now im just a full time pot head with a body that feels 90 years old


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2010)

DST

Barbagseed is looking good.....who knows...she may be the next chem dog!!!

Pictures are of one of the el monstres'...planted three seeds and got three ladies....first time I planted 2 seeds and got 2 boys.....got 3 different pheno's....one is real frosty with small buds...while one has large buds and the least amount of frost and this plant which had medium buds and medium frost, which appears to be close.....the pictures were from day 50......last night.

peace
cof


----------



## Bcain (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys, 600w HPS user here, been following this thread for a while now.

If any of you guys have time please check out my thread and help me out with some leaf discoloration problems I'm having. Thanks!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/293196-help-identify-leaf-discoloration-please.html


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are the results of today's chopping. I'm hoping for six more ounces dry. A couple of the girls were real leafy down the bottom, the buds never got hard so they went into the hash bag. One of the tops of the leafy monsters turned in at one hundred thirty grams wet but trimmed.

Anyway here they are.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 16, 2010)

sweet harvest heads ups head looks like some dankity dankdank


----------



## DRIPS420 (Jan 16, 2010)

that looks awesome heads. Hope my first grow will turn out like that!!! This thread is pretty cool....i been lurking...but, I lurk no more.
I got a 600w with hortilux eye digital. In a 4x4 tent GH nutes DWC
have 2 gods gift going day 4 in the 12/12 they look awesome vegged em for like 8 weeks. cant wait......canopy 3x4 filling in.....
Hope i get some awesome pics to share with all


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2010)

Heads Up

The efforts of your hard work are clearly visable, those are some of the fattest, healthiest ladies that we've seen.......congratulations....now kick back and relax.

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 16, 2010)

ok i water with phed water around 6and 7 every time i water with just water and nutes, and for some reason my runoff ph is like at 5 why is this, and i got some seeds today from a freind he said the tigerstiped seeds were whitewhiteberry and the rest are just from dank weed from last year, and theirs only a few tigerstiped ones so its easy to pick them out and save them,i am going to germ ten other seeds though of unknown strain, but its from dank, and i will germ five just the regual paper towel methed and germ the other 5 with the sample of messenger seed treatment, to see if any thing better happens, also i am just gonna grow them on a 12/12 lighting schedule with my other plant under the 600 just because i dont have a veg room, so well see how it turns out, also my dad sent me some stuff that i thought were pretty cool he lives in north east washington, heres a some pics of a great horned owl claw he found it dead in some barbwire so he cut the feet off and took the feathers to he sent me a claw off of it, its pretty cool and hella sharp, also some coins he sent me they are 1880 silver dollor,also my plants have been getting a lil more yellow so i decided to use the sample of green stay spray i read about it and its supposed to work good and quik so i guessill see, heres some pics of the plant after 5 days of 12/12


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Barbagseed is looking good.....who knows...she may be the next chem dog!!!
> 
> ...


3 different phenos eh, funny how they have slight difference in trich, calyx size, and overall form...smoke reports def needed on that. Have you taken cuttings from all 3 cof?



Heads Up said:


> Here are the results of today's chopping. I'm hoping for six more ounces dry. A couple of the girls were real leafy down the bottom, the buds never got hard so they went into the hash bag. One of the tops of the leafy monsters turned in at one hundred thirty grams wet but trimmed.
> 
> Anyway here they are. That's me hiding behind the leaf. _And here was me thinking - that's a funny looking MJ plant_


Heads, those girls look the nuts,. too many pics to bump, but boy is this a fat one. Loving those purple girls as well!!! And the T-shirt - very funny









mcpurple said:


> sweet harvest heads ups head looks like some dankity dankdank


Oh yeh, I agree.


DRIPS420 said:


> that looks awesome heads. Hope my first grow will turn out like that!!! This thread is pretty cool....i been lurking...but, I lurk no more.
> I got a 600w with hortilux eye digital. In a 4x4 tent GH nutes DWC
> have 2 gods gift going day 4 in the 12/12 they look awesome vegged em for like 8 weeks. cant wait......canopy 3x4 filling in.....
> Hope i get some awesome pics to share with all


Nice set up Drips420, welcome to the Club 600, no need to lurk anymore. Hit us with whatever you got. Keep those updates coming, and feel free to share idea, ask questions, whatever. We got all races, ages, colours and creeds on here, so we cover most bases

I am on 6 days 12/12, McPurple is on 5 so we're gonna be following each other along nicely.



curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> The efforts of your hard work are clearly visable, those are some of the fattest, healthiest ladies that we've seen.......congratulations....now kick back and relax.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, you get what you put into something.



mcpurple said:


> ok i water with phed water around 6and 7 every time i water with just water and nutes, and for some reason my runoff ph is like at 5 why is this, and i got some seeds today from a freind he said the tigerstiped seeds were whitewhiteberry and the rest are just from dank weed from last year, and theirs only a few tigerstiped ones so its easy to pick them out and save them,i am going to germ ten other seeds though of unknown strain, but its from dank, and i will germ five just the regual paper towel methed and germ the other 5 with the sample of messenger seed treatment, to see if any thing better happens, also i am just gonna grow them on a 12/12 lighting schedule with my other plant under the 600 just because i dont have a veg room, so well see how it turns out, also my dad sent me some stuff that i thought were pretty cool he lives in north east washington, heres a some pics of a great horned owl claw he found it dead in some barbwire so he cut the feet off and took the feathers to he sent me a claw off of it, its pretty cool and hella sharp, also some coins he sent me they are 1880 silver dollor,also my plants have been getting a lil more yellow so i decided to use the sample of green stay spray i read about it and its supposed to work good and quik so i guessill see, heres some pics of the plant after 5 days of 12/12


I would try and give the seeds a bit of time to veg. No way you can pick up a strip light to keep them going in veg for a couple of weeks? Hope you green spray works, give us a report on how it goes bru, also on the 2 different germing methods!

McPurples, that is one funky looking Claw. You should get that hung up in your grow room to ward off evils....

Have a good Sunday 600 bods.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

fat nuggests cof an headsup! 

hey headsup whats the purplish strain looks a bit like some trainwreck ive seen but a bit more somango

im a sucker for puuurdy dope


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

fingers crossed your yellow pulls up mcpurple man. that claw looks mean man!

i wish my friends had silver dollars to send me lol


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, so I am going to check again, but so far 3 out of the 5 Cali Orange have white hairs, I am sure the fourth does as well, and the 5th, I haven't checked properly yet (it couldn't be 5 out of 5?) I thought I may be getting some space in there...perhaps not. The mangos haven't shown any sign, Headbands should be fem, and if I get a male it gets cherrished like you won't believe (now that would be a cash tree) The Casey Jones is just getting monstrous by the day....

Cuttings for the next round taken yesterday, another OG-kush, 2XCasey, 1 NewYork47, and 1 BlackJack. I am thinking next run for the girls on the ground floor, perhaps a few giants (veg em from now until end of current run), and then get some anasazi girls round 2 upstairs....anyway, getting ahead of myself....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

some knockout genetics there DST! congrats on the girls. and your not kidding a headband male would be the golden egg laying goose.

id really like to grow casey ((Trainwreck x Thai) x East Coast Sour Diesel sounds like great shit


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fat nuggests cof an headsup!
> 
> hey headsup whats the purplish strain looks a bit like some trainwreck ive seen but a bit more somango
> 
> im a sucker for puuurdy dope


Thanks don, the seeds, except for the one thc bomb, were seeds me and my partner made from a previous grow. Four were crystal seeds, mine were thc bomb seeds but I don't know the father. It could have been a caramelicious, another thc bomb or a crystal.

The purple started one morning when my room got down to the low sixties, so I let it get colder than I normally do for the next couple of nights which brought out more purple. These girls were all over the place, nothing was similar about them except for the couple that were really bushy and leafy which unfortunatley produced very airy buds which went into the hash bag so basically I got the tops off those two plants. I'll get some pics up when they dry.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some knockout genetics there DST! congrats on the girls. and your not kidding a headband male would be the golden egg laying goose.
> 
> id really like to grow casey ((Trainwreck x Thai) x East Coast Sour Diesel sounds like great shit


 Hey there 600 club, could I get a bit of input on a dilemma? I'll be upgrading my lights soon, within a month or so. I'm really torn between going with four 600's, or two 1000's. You guys may be predisposed towards 600's I guess, lol. If it helps, they'll be going in a room that's 15Lx15Wx8H. Thoughts? I'm thinking they'll have to be air cooled as well, yes?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

What would you consider the ideal drying environment? I'm drying in my grow room so I can control everything. Right now my temp is seventy three and humidity at fifty percent.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

DST, where did you get the casey jones? Sounds like and interesting cross.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks don, the seeds, except for the one thc bomb, were seeds me and my partner made from a previous grow. Four were crystal seeds, mine were thc bomb seeds but I don't know the father. It could have been a caramelicious, another thc bomb or a crystal.
> haha its like a murder mystery.
> The purple started one morning when my room got down to the low sixties, so I let it get colder than I normally do for the next couple of nights which brought out more purple. These girls were all over the place, nothing was similar about them except for the couple that were really bushy and leafy which unfortunatley produced very airy buds which went into the hash bag so basically I got the tops off those two plants. I'll get some pics up when they dry.



look forward to it they looked dank fella! 


DoeEyed said:


> Hey there 600 club, could I get a bit of input on a dilemma? I'll be upgrading my lights soon, within a month or so. I'm really torn between going with four 600's, or two 1000's. You guys may be predisposed towards 600's I guess, lol. If it helps, they'll be going in a room that's 15Lx15Wx8H. Thoughts? I'm thinking they'll have to be air cooled as well, yes?


youll cover your space better with the 600's man n yeah air cooling would be necessary or an f off big fan for venting out


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with Don, if you can, the 600's...Light spread, temps...but then I am sure an expert could tell us about the par rating (which is the king/queen of light stats....if anyone can chime in please?) 
I think it would be good to ask, fdd or kodofodder as they run 400x600w, or tat2ue who is just changing from 2x1000w to 6 x 600watters.

Peace and thanks for the visit. Hopefully you choose the 600, lol.

DST


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I agree with Don, if you can, the 600's...Light spread, temps...but then I am sure an expert could tell us about the par rating (which is the king/queen of light stats....if anyone can chime in please?)
> I think it would be good to ask, fdd or kodofodder as they run 400x600w, or tat2ue who is just changing from 2x1000w to 6 x 600watters.
> 
> Peace and thanks for the visit. Hopefully you choose the 600, lol.
> ...


All right, thanks! I may just be back here in a month...


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> What would you consider the ideal drying environment? I'm drying in my grow room so I can control everything. Right now my temp is seventy three and humidity at fifty percent.


I would say that is pretty kosher, just a bit of air circulation round the buds which I am sure you are doing anyway.


Heads Up said:


> DST, where did you get the casey jones? Sounds like and interesting cross.


Got a clone from a guy round my way who is very protective of it.



DoeEyed said:


> All right, thanks! I may just be back here in a month...


Visitors are always welcome, 600w growers or not. So hope to see you back either way.

And now my update: The Cali Orange Sisters, or the 5 Sisters of Kintail as they will be called. Well, all checked, photographed for judgement, but I think 5 girlies. (posted in my journal but here we go for the 600:
1/





2/





3/





4/





5/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

aye a finer set of hairy girls than most german villages


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice pics dst. I'm really starting to wonder what I enjoy more, growing or smoking the fruits of my labor of love? I was bitten by the golf bug several years ago but I now realize that was just puppy love. This is downright lust.

And yes, I do have a fan going in my room for air circulation. The past week it was really dry, for florida, and my buds dried to a crisp in five days. One day in jars and they were gooey again. After three days they are now starting to even out the moisture and they smell great.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm certainly no peter parker with a camera. The malawi99, jock horror and strawberry haze all popped on the fourth. Arjan's haze #1 on the fifth and the sour cream on the sixth. The sour cream is kind of gnarly looking and lagging behind the others. Only the malawi is starting to take on her sativa heritage. A very fast growing plant, good vigor. She is already throwing off her fourth set of true leaves which are much longer than the others which still look like indicas. The serration on the leaves is also starting to take on that saw tooth look on the malawi. I'm really hoping she is a girl and the jock horror is a male. The malawi is supposed to take on a golden look growing and hopefully golden buds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

thats good n fast mine usually take roughly the same time but i use a dehumidifier to speed things up. tho i do like to dump my jars out sometimes and let the dope breathe. 

600, makes me think of us as some sort of 300 type group of warriors. 

SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

nice babies heads up and a tasty looking bud !


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

thats good n fast mine usually take roughly the same time but i use a dehumidifier to speed things up. tho i do like to dump my jars out sometimes and let the dope breathe.

I open my jars several times a day to let them breathe. I use a dehumidifier and an air conditioner. It's the only way I can keep the room under control. My temps and humidity for drying have not moved more than a couple of degrees and the humidity not more than one percent either side of fifty. I want this round to take a little longer to dry. After sharing almost half of my two ounces from the first three girls, I have a bit over an ounce left. That should easily last me until these girls dry slowly and cure for at least two weeks in jars. I've never had the luxury of a nice slow dry and cure, I'm always dipping into the jar cause I sure ain't goin' to go out and buy some crap for to much money when I have it staring me in the face. Generally what I'll do is take a bud, put it in an envelope and then stick that on top of my t-5 for a couple of hours to dry it out so I can run it through my vaporizer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

i wonder how many folks speed dry oln the back of their lights. i do on my envirolight but not the hps, it might burn haha

does the extra hardware put your electric use up much? i only run my dehumidifier last week of flower to bump the resin up then to dry


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fingers crossed your yellow pulls up mcpurple man. that claw looks mean man!
> 
> i wish my friends had silver dollars to send me lol


my dad actually sent me thsilver pieces his gpa just past and he collected rare coins and he left them to my dad and he decided to send me 2 of them for my b day, so that was a cool gift




DST said:


> 3 different phenos eh, funny how they have slight difference in trich, calyx size, and overall form...smoke reports def needed on that. Have you taken cuttings from all 3 cof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so then u think i should try to veg them first i have a 200 watt cfl but dont know if i can run it at the same time as my 600 cuz it might blow circuit cuz our house is old and shity, i think i will try to build a smallbox though mabye with like 10o watts totel of cfls, or i might just use the 200 if it will not blow circuits, i am also starting the seeds in jiffy pellets cuz they wer only dollor for 10. i also got some superlicious samples from supernatural its not nutes but its supposed to be a flavor enhancer so i will start to use this soon at lower doses then what it recomends though to see if the plant will like it, and my plants are spittin out hair like crazy now, cant get closeups of them though cuz my camera phone sux i need a real camera, mine also was shootin out hait=rs before flower to though, my plant also seems to be more green since the flush and the green stay spray oh and i think ill take ur advice and hang tha claw up in the room, i think it needs some more time to dry out though before i put in their its still pretty raw


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to heat the plants picking up, nice news for a Sunday. Can you not run another power line (that runs from a different fuse) in from another room?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2010)

DST

May you lovely cali quints grow into hairy bushes of the caliber described by Don G & T, which caused me to lol so hard that my 8 year old asked what was wrong.

Close inspection of the el monstres revealed two plants with major issues...one was heavy invasion of spider mites and the other was an overnight multiplication of black, translucent trichs...so two plants were harvested...somewhat earlier than planned...51 days. A quick dry on the reflector of the 400 mh has given an intense body stone with couch lock tendencies....fairly stout buzz....good for medical relief and for evening relaxation...overall a rather enjoyable ride...will give a more complete report after further trials.

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 17, 2010)

yes i can do that, but im really cant spend any cash, and i dont have a box for veg so was gonna try to get a rubbermaid bin and use that, but cant afford it, im sure i will figure somthin out though, also would it be ok to do the veg 12 hours under the cfl and then when the hps turns on put them in their for the twelve hours and then keep switchin every 12 hours or would it stress the plants, changing spectrum every 12 hours, i also need a socket for my cfl to, wich also cost money, pretty much everything for me is a money issue if i had money i would have a lot better setup, like a veg room ,bloom rooms, and probably a real grow tent


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks cof, shame about mites, have you checked your other girls?

Mcpurple, i don't think you will have issues switching lights, as long as they have a steady time and routine they will be fine.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2010)

The mites have been an ongoing issue, but I thought I had eliminated them...hopefully this was the last one with that problem. My fault...I brought a clone into the area withount fumigating...won't do that again.

mcpurple

Cardboard and duct tape make good enclosures...large cardboard is usually available from a local appliance dealer....only expense is the duct tape.

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wonder how many folks speed dry oln the back of their lights. i do on my envirolight but not the hps, it might burn haha
> 
> does the extra hardware put your electric use up much? i only run my dehumidifier last week of flower to bump the resin up then to dry


To be honest, now that the little lady and her two girls are gone, my electric bill has gone down even with all my stuff running. I live in atlantis, remember, I pretty much have to run all my stuff to keep my grow room from being all over the place with temps and humidity.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice curious, it seems we're having a harvest outbreak. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks dst i didnt think it would effect them in a bad way, and cof i actuallt just got some duct tape and a cardbord box for my other closet, now i just need a socket but they want like 20 bucks for, so i got to hold off on that in the mean time i will be tryin to build the small grow box


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Headline:
*Up to £100m of cannabis is grown in Scotland a year, more than the Scottish vegetable crop, according to the man leading the fight against the industry.*


Have a check of the grow op in the house....
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/8328612.stm

Most of these types of growers are Vietnamese/Chinese gangs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Cof 

what the hell black translucent trichs!?!! never heard of that particular plant ailment. 

as for the mites. man i hate mites. only thing ive found to wipe the floor with them is hot shots no pest strips, but their a bit toxic if you have pets n stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Headline:
> *Up to £100m of cannabis is grown in Scotland a year, more than the Scottish vegetable crop, according to the man leading the fight against the industry.*
> 
> 
> ...


aye its rife over the border too but the dopes barely worth smoking to be honest. that coupled with the fact they burn the houses down 7/10 times means the po po can be seen to be doing their bit in the war against drugs whilst small time quality producers can operate under the radar. i think its a good thing their getting nicked.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton

I don't know what they are either......not so sure it's an ailment, but possibly a characteristic.....maybe black instead of amber?.....I didn't want any more couch lock so I harvested. It is a very intense high.....I've smoked for over 40 years and this is one of the strongest strains I have ever had......it's going to take a few days to get a handle on it......until then I'm just going to enjoy the ride.

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

haha yeah like amber turned to the dark side  

its nice to have something like that in your stash to wipe the floor with yourself and peeps when the mood takes eh! that kind of dope i rarely have a handle on...

happy growing cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm enjoying it......it's a holiday in the states so I started today with a bowl of the el monstre and now I'm worthless, but happy

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

damnit i want a holiday day! what holiday is it cof? enjoy the monstre!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello fellow 600 wattanites I just want to say that ive read this entire thread and watched all your grows and to all an amazing job. Excellent photos and i got to say what a nice atmosphere of the people on this thread. I look forward to being a part of the 600 club. Im not going to ramble because my digital camera is broken at the moment. Just a tid bit i got 2 600s in my flower room currently 5 weeks in flower of time warp, & purps. will post pics soon. Happy grows and GO SAINTS. Former gulf coaster here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome to the club man!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

It used to be called President"s day and then they added Martin Luther King Day and I don't know what they call it now but an excuse not to work...which we seem to be good at creating....and we wonder what happened to our GNP.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Ja man, I'll second that, welcome^^^^. For a minute I thought, oh aye, here's someone with a funny handshake, then I saw your Bricklayer badge, nice!!! Was just posting a pic of the Knights templar on another thread....co-incidence, I think not!!! lol.

Don, I agree, let the gangs take the heat and the little man have a bit of breathing space. I just hope it isn't bringing extra heat onto people because of flyovers. But then I guess they are looking for rather large heat sources!!!

Yes man, cof, what holiday is it, my Moleskin diary just has US stamped on it, but no indication of what it is...labour day?


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> It used to be called President"s day and then they added Martin Luther King Day and I don't know what they call it now but an excuse not to work...which we seem to be good at creating....and we wonder what happened to our GNP.
> 
> peace
> cof


But you Americans get crap holidays (from what I hear) A guy my biz partner knew moved over from Switzerland where he had like 6 weeks holidays, the company in the US gave him 2 weeks!!! He said, nah forget it, and ended up agreeing to an extra 2 weeks unpaid!! Standard here is 25 days, plus public days.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

Always glad to have a new member, welcome aboard.

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> It used to be called President"s day and then they added Martin Luther King Day and I don't know what they call it now but an excuse not to work...which we seem to be good at creating....and we wonder what happened to our GNP.
> 
> peace
> cof


damn i wish the uk invented holidays that easy, tho were having an extra bank holiday this year its the queens anniversary or some shit



DST said:


> Ja man, I'll second that, welcome^^^^. For a minute I thought, oh aye, here's someone with a funny handshake, then I saw your Bricklayer badge, nice!!! Was just posting a pic of the Knights templar on another thread....co-incidence, I think not!!! lol.
> there are no co-incidences D  cause and effect man
> Don, I agree, let the gangs take the heat and the little man have a bit of breathing space. I just hope it isn't bringing extra heat onto people because of flyovers. But then I guess they are looking for rather large heat sources!!!
> as long as your venting insulating and filtering properly it shouldn't be a problem if the plod fly over. besides it doesnt take a heli to fly over to see a house being burnt to the floor by numbskull vietnamese gangs


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

Most companies allow 2 weeks however I'm self employed and don't have those types of benefits, but then I don't have to put up with the bs that comes with working for someone else and I am able to establish my own schedule and ethics.

As a side note.....a friend owns a resturant and bar and told his employees that they would be subject to a drug test and if they passed (no Drugs in their system) then they were fired!!! He has some of the happiest employees in the area.

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

now that's some employee benefits scheme right there cof! haha


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 18, 2010)

subscribed...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been known to leave a bud for a tip......did I mention that I get excellant service?

peace
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

Buckhead

Welcome to the insanity...glad to have a new member...what size straight jacket do you wear?

peace
cof


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Buckhead
> 
> Welcome to the insanity...glad to have a new member...what size straight jacket do you wear?
> 
> ...




Thanks man, im rockin two 600's in two seperate 4x4 grow tents...


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I've been known to leave a bud for a tip......did I mention that I get excellant service?
> 
> peace
> cof


Now that's tipping bru!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 18, 2010)

ok so about 10 seeds have already germed over night on a heating matt the seeds were in a plasticzipper bag and it worked pretty good as a humity bag,i will probably put them into the pellets today i will also let everyone know wicj seeds had a better germ rate the ones with out seed treatment or without, also some pics of my pit lookin at a purp kush bud, and him bein a gaurd dog for the sak in front of him if anyone can see


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Hehe, looks like a nice doggie McPurp's. I am also curious, since I have seen them quite a bit, what trainers keep appearing in your pics? (I'm a bit of a trainer fanatic)

Nice experiment, that's what we like to see, pls do share the results. 

Someone was also asking me if I had done a comparison on my rhizotonic (with and without) so thinking of doing a comparison on that. I have found it great for getting those roots developed in the first few weeks....but perhaps I am just imagining it, so will also set up a test of sort on my next seed round I think.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Hehe, looks like a nice doggie McPurp's. I am also curious, since I have seen them quite a bit, what trainers keep appearing in your pics? (I'm a bit of a trainer fanatic)
> 
> Nice experiment, that's what we like to see, pls do share the results.
> 
> Someone was also asking me if I had done a comparison on my rhizotonic (with and without) so thinking of doing a comparison on that. I have found it great for getting those roots developed in the first few weeks....but perhaps I am just imagining it, so will also set up a test of sort on my next seed round I think.


hes a very nice dog, ans sorry but whats a trainer and i will share the results moist likely later today, and what is rhizotonic is it kinda like mycorhiznal


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2010)

i flipped to flower today. i'll get pics tonight.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome masonman, looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> It used to be called President"s day and then they added Martin Luther King Day and I don't know what they call it now but an excuse not to work...which we seem to be good at creating....and we wonder what happened to our GNP.
> 
> peace
> cof



It's Martin Luther King Jr. day. In the US this is the day some of us have off for his birthday, others of us, like me, work. I asked my supervisor today, since people who have off today get paid for the day off, do we get time and a half for working? Didn't hurt to ask. We don't. President's day is in february. I won't have off that day either.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

DST said:


> But you Americans get crap holidays (from what I hear) A guy my biz partner knew moved over from Switzerland where he had like 6 weeks holidays, the company in the US gave him 2 weeks!!! He said, nah forget it, and ended up agreeing to an extra 2 weeks unpaid!! Standard here is 25 days, plus public days.


I'm told by some people here in the states you guys in europe are all socialists. It takes twenty years of working for one company here to get four weeks of vacation time. I work for one of those people who say you are all socialists, I get zero time off a year and haven't had a raise in over two years. Now that's a capitalist. Last year we worked one of our national holidays, I bitched up a storm, pissed the supervisor off real good. So I asked him, you working christmas? Fourth of July? When does it stop? He got the point, we don't work any more national holidays. It's all about the money here, there is no loyalty for most workers, not in florida, bosses offer their workers the least amount possible. We have very few unions here. Florida is called a right to work state. That in essence means the boss has the right to fire you at any time for any reason and you have zero recourse, hit the highway.

We have a real funny way of looking at things in the US.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome bucket head, pull up a chair.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i flipped to flower today. i'll get pics tonight.


I'm looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Buckhead
> 
> Welcome to the insanity...glad to have a new member...what size straight jacket do you wear?
> 
> ...


Bucket Head, not Buckhead. I see you ARE enjoying the fruits of your labor. Thanks for the laugh you old stoner.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't like holidays because it just means everything is busy. And you can't do any business or get your mail. I guess that's just a trade off of not having a day job.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm told by some people here in the states you guys in europe are all socialists. It takes twenty years of working for one company here to get four weeks of vacation time. I work for one of those people who say you are all socialists, I get zero time off a year and haven't had a raise in over two years. Now that's a capitalist. Last year we worked one of our national holidays, I bitched up a storm, pissed the supervisor off real good. So I asked him, you working christmas? Fourth of July? When does it stop? He got the point, we don't work any more national holidays. It's all about the money here, there is no loyalty for most workers, not in florida, bosses offer their workers the least amount possible. We have very few unions here. Florida is called a right to work state. That in essence means the boss has the right to fire you at any time for any reason and you have zero recourse, hit the highway.
> 
> We have a real funny way of looking at things in the US.


I here you there heads up. I used to live on the ms gulf coast and had to compete with illegal immigrents mexicans to make a living. Man its tough and i dont have anything against people looking to improve there quality of life. I can tell you must be in some sort of maybe painting or drywalling trade? Anyways i know what you mean about how the lack of a union in the south really sucks. They really dont care about good quality craftsmanship as long as it sells. Well im way up north now and it aint much better. been laid off for a long time its getting old. Just keep a foot in the bosses ass he knows your right.

And thanks to all for the warm welcome. I got my pics taken now i just gotta find the damned old usb cord. Cant wait till yawll can see my ladies. Cuz i got some questions but ill wait till my pics are up


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hes a very nice dog, ans sorry but whats a trainer and i will share the results moist likely later today, and what is rhizotonic is it kinda like mycorhiznal


Trainer = Sneaker

Rhizotonic is a Canna production organic fert, which is for the first 2 weeks of your plants. It has an NPK of 0.2-0.6-0.2, Basically stimulate root development. At this stage smaller micro bio-organisms are at work, and as you know, you don't go overloading on ferts. this stuff says to water with several times a day though!!!


fdd2blk said:


> i flipped to flower today. i'll get pics tonight.


Look forward to it. fdd. We had a visitor DoeEyed who was aksing about buying 600's against 1000's. why did you end up buy the 600's?



Heads Up said:


> I'm told by some people here in the states you guys in europe are all socialists. It takes twenty years of working for one company here to get four weeks of vacation time. I work for one of those people who say you are all socialists, I get zero time off a year and haven't had a raise in over two years. Now that's a capitalist. Last year we worked one of our national holidays, I bitched up a storm, pissed the supervisor off real good. So I asked him, you working christmas? Fourth of July? When does it stop? He got the point, we don't work any more national holidays. It's all about the money here, there is no loyalty for most workers, not in florida, bosses offer their workers the least amount possible. We have very few unions here. Florida is called a right to work state. That in essence means the boss has the right to fire you at any time for any reason and you have zero recourse, hit the highway.
> 
> We have a real funny way of looking at things in the US.


Don't worry about it, every country has their strange ways...the cloggies certainly do.


jigfresh said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the progress.


Likewise bru. 



Heads Up said:


> Bucket Head, not Buckhead. I see you ARE enjoying the fruits of your labor. Thanks for the laugh you old stoner.


lmfao



jigfresh said:


> I don't like holidays because it just means everything is busy. And you can't do any business or get your mail. I guess that's just a trade off of not having a day job.


All the cafes and bars are busy on Dutch holidays, everything else that is not on the main street of Amsterdam is closed, it's great, everyone gets on it. Or goes home....


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no experience with cloning and I want to take some clones from my sativas. Help!

I only want left-handed clones. I remember listening to this baseball talking head as he espoused his theory as to why lefties had more natural talent. So I figure I'll use left handed clones, they must have more natural talent than righties? No? Do I need to use a left-handed razor blade?

Is there any reason I can't take a cutting off of a plant grown from a feminized seed? I'm thinking of taking the tops off for two main colas and then rooting the tops, vegging them for a while and then repeat the process. Yes, no?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

Masonman. I know exactly what you mean. I'm a house painter and I am very happy to see you are a union man. I work in a place called The Villages most every day. It is a humongous retirement community, they have to have at least thirty golf courses. Everything under the sun is there, disney for the retirees. The influx of illegals it drew was amazing. You would see a guy with a crew of ten and not a single american in the bunch, except of course the boss. These house are built like crap, but the villages likes to tell people, they are not buying a house, rather they are buying a lifestyle. What bullshit. If I'm paying a quarter of a million dollars for a house, I want it built right. These places are cracking before the people ever move in, it's pitiful. It's no wonder I grow weed.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

Heads Up

Pardon my ignorance, but wtf is a left handed clone? 

Yes

peace
cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2010)

i have 600's because i am on limited amps.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but wtf is a left handed clone?
> 
> ...


It's my long-winded way of saying I'm stoned, that's it.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have no experience with cloning and I want to take some clones from my sativas. Help!
> 
> I only want left-handed clones. I remember listening to this baseball talking head as he espoused his theory as to why lefties had more natural talent. So I figure I'll use left handed clones, they must have more natural talent than righties? No? Do I need to use a left-handed razor blade?
> 
> Is there any reason I can't take a cutting off of a plant grown from a feminized seed? I'm thinking of taking the tops off for two main colas and then rooting the tops, vegging them for a while and then repeat the process. Yes, no?





curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but wtf is a left handed clone?
> 
> ...


You guys are funny. I come in to say goodnight and I am pissin maself again.

Okay head up bru, there is lots of links on riu about clones, you got rooting gel or some form of stimulant?
Cut the clone, then cut off the bottom leaves and then slice across the clone above that(at a 45% angle - exposing enough area - you can do that in a glass of water which saves you getting an air bubble at the cut). Aome people scrape the stem as well.
Then put the stem into the rooting gel or rooting powder, and then the stem into your pot or whatever you are clong in (cube, etc) easy a that. You can also slice a bit off the end of the two remaining Fan leaves to enhacne root growth.

Everyone has their own methods. And cof, I think Heads Up was being sarcastic maybe, hehe.

Hey guys behave now, this young lad is off to bed now.

Good night John Boy.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have no experience with cloning and I want to take some clones from my sativas. Help!
> 
> I only want left-handed clones. I remember listening to this baseball talking head as he espoused his theory as to why lefties had more natural talent. So I figure I'll use left handed clones, they must have more natural talent than righties? No? Do I need to use a left-handed razor blade?
> 
> Is there any reason I can't take a cutting off of a plant grown from a feminized seed? I'm thinking of taking the tops off for two main colas and then rooting the tops, vegging them for a while and then repeat the process. Yes, no?


LMFAO i feel your pain brother. Those fuckers that hire the illegals ewww.
What do you do there even up here where im at and its im afraid EVRYWHERE. One good thing about the union is you gotta be a legal beagle. What makes it so bad with the economy is its gotten alot more lean and people are cut throat so bad that its almost not even worth leaving the grow room At least your not sitting in 2 ft of snow like me


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

Heads Up 

Yes, you can take clones from the tops of your ladies......didn't mean to sound like a smart ass.

You're right about the holiday, but it use to be Jeff Davis' birthday.

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Yes, you can take clones from the tops of your ladies......didn't mean to sound like a smart ass.
> 
> ...



The president of the confederate states, Jeff Davis?

Not a problem curious, you didn't sound pissy, only confused. I've noticed over the years I have that effect on people.


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is one of my afghani's. I will have to get a new pic as this one is 2 weeks old or so. And second grow with the 600 and I love it, agro max bulb digi ballast. Oh and ignore the treadmill in the pic.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2010)

Masonman. I'm lucky, my work slowed down about a year ago for a couple of months but it's picked up considerably. I'm pretty much working five days a week all the time now. Every once in a while we get a cancellation, old people and their health...what am I talking about? I'm an old people. Where I work, reputation and word of mouth is everything, and we have a great reputation. When I say retirement community, I mean a small city. This place is spread out over about twenty square miles, it's huge. Things are bad for the working person, I consider myself very lucky to have a steady job.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

Prod1gy132

Nice looking bud......how much longer does she have?

peace
cof


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Jan 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Prod1gy132
> 
> Nice looking bud......how much longer does she have?
> 
> ...


I would say 1-1.5 weeks, 80% amber pistils, 95% cloudy trichs, about 5% amber trichs. I'll be watching her closely, but the ak im growing should be done this week. and finally my second afghani should be done in about 2 weeks. Then onward to my new hydro setup, got some blueberry to test it with.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 18, 2010)

DST the shoes are etnies, today i found a pretty much already made veg box behind the dollor store its wood and card board its 2ft by 2ft and about 3 feet deep, i added mylar on the bottom and on the sides, their was no top but the pic with the top on is what will be used but i will make it better later tonight, its already light proof, i have some pics of what it looked like when i got it and after i did some stuff. also all my seeds germinated except 1 but i think it would have if it were to stay in the paper towel. i didnt let the tap root grow out that much just a lil bit i planted the 10 best ones, i threw all the extra ones in a small house plant pot to see what happens i dont really care abou those ones though

oh and i also had to go buy a new socket for my 200watt cfl, and the socket alone was like 28 dollors, and i rember buyn the cord and socket for 8.99 when i got my cfl, so i was confused on why that was, so instead of buyin the socket i bought the cord and socket again save quite abit for more product


----------



## CMFT (Jan 18, 2010)

okay so i have 2 400 watt hps lights dwc setup in a 4 foot by 30 in. by 8foot tall area. my first 6 plants just got done week 4 flowering they are 2 1/2 foot tall and im going to throw in another 6 tomorrow and keep the rotation so i can harvest every 4 or 5 weeks. clones root in a week then get good root systems in another week. then veg for 4 weeks then go to flower. my question is could i get 3/4 a pound to a pound every 6 plants?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman. I'm lucky, my work slowed down about a year ago for a couple of months but it's picked up considerably. I'm pretty much working five days a week all the time now. Every once in a while we get a cancellation, old people and their health...what am I talking about? I'm an old people. Where I work, reputation and word of mouth is everything, and we have a great reputation. When I say retirement community, I mean a small city. This place is spread out over about twenty square miles, it's huge. Things are bad for the working person, I consider myself very lucky to have a steady job.


Headsup: yeah its a rough time for us all for sure. Im not totally in destitude, I got my own company on the rise here. Slow and steady but definatly makin my mark.

I know what you mean a small city, have worked all over the us mostly vegas,Reno and the CA coast. But i did the entire north west tour too. MT WA ID man iv been all over the map.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2010)

For those in the market for hash bags and you want to save some money then check out this site, $69.25 plus shipping. It's only sold as 8 bag sample set, but for the price it's a good deal.....I bought a set last summer and it has worked well.

Peace
cof

http://www.filterbag.com/Starter-Kits/KIT-MESH-DS-p126.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

i picked up my bags from a pals house last night only to open them and find them mouldy  he got raided and stuffed them in a bag to avoid them being confiscated and they were never aired out.

i put them in the washing machine this morning on 40c wash. i hope to god their not melted to the inside of the washer when i get home...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

nice convert job mcpurple!


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> DST the shoes are etnies, today i found a pretty much already made veg box behind the dollor store its wood and card board its 2ft by 2ft and about 3 feet deep, i added mylar on the bottom and on the sides, their was no top but the pic with the top on is what will be used but i will make it better later tonight, its already light proof, i have some pics of what it looked like when i got it and after i did some stuff. also all my seeds germinated except 1 but i think it would have if it were to stay in the paper towel. i didnt let the tap root grow out that much just a lil bit i planted the 10 best ones, i threw all the extra ones in a small house plant pot to see what happens i dont really care abou those ones though
> 
> oh and i also had to go buy a new socket for my 200watt cfl, and the socket alone was like 28 dollors, and i rember buyn the cord and socket for 8.99 when i got my cfl, so i was confused on why that was, so instead of buyin the socket i bought the cord and socket again save quite abit for more product


That's even more than Holland, seems a bit pricey for an E40 fitting.

So did you pick up the box for nothing? Good skills lad. Are you going to use that cardboard delonghi box to cover? why not use sheeting instead?



CMFT said:


> okay so i have 2 400 watt hps lights dwc setup in a 4 foot by 30 in. by 8foot tall area. my first 6 plants just got done week 4 flowering they are 2 1/2 foot tall and im going to throw in another 6 tomorrow and keep the rotation so i can harvest every 4 or 5 weeks. clones root in a week then get good root systems in another week. then veg for 4 weeks then go to flower. my question is could i get 3/4 a pound to a pound every 6 plants?


how long is a piece of string. Off 6 plants it would be reasonable to get 12 oz, 2 oz per plant. Depends on type of plant (genetics), size of pot.



curious old fart said:


> For those in the market for hash bags and you want to save some money then check out this site, $69.25 plus shipping. It's only sold as 8 bag sample set, but for the price it's a good deal.....I bought a set last summer and it has worked well.
> 
> Peace
> cof
> ...


The ones I picked up (5 bag set was around 20GBP) Lost the link, but I think Don knows it...Candian company.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i picked up my bags from a pals house last night only to open them and find them mouldy  he got raided and stuffed them in a bag to avoid them being confiscated and they were never aired out.
> 
> i put them in the washing machine this morning on 40c wash. i hope to god their not melted to the inside of the washer when i get home...


Shouldn't think you will have problems, depends on what washing powder you used I would def rinse with water afterwards, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah i was planning on giving them rinse through after 

ebays the way lads

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE_W0QQitemZ320471663951QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9d99854f


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

That is a good deal on the hash bags, only difference is those are 1 gallon size and the others are 5 gallon size. Either way they are cheaper than "hash bags"

peace
cof

the spider mite war continues!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah man i was going to say yours look better quality but i guess its much of a muchness when its knock off. i doubt anyone buys real bubble bags these days.

wish i had enough trim to use my bags.

what are you using to fight the mites cof?


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Some pics of, you know who.....def looks sativa-ish IMO. Just to remind people, this is a seed I found lying on a bar in the Dam.





















The 2 Mangos I have are still being slow in showing sex...nadda, not a bollock or "poesje" hair to be seen 

All the others are growing hair like stig of the dump. And the Casey Jones is growing massively, the one that is under the shelf had already touched the underside of it, so I tied that off to the side...

Louise is not doing as well as Thelma, but then it looks like a totally different OG Kush variety...strange. Anyway, keeping an eye on her.
All the Headbands are hairy, as are the other OG Kush's...

Here is a pic of the "Anazasi OG Kush Horizontal grown with Vertical MarkI" 
















DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

I am using Neem oil. I used 7 spray to knock out the biggest part of the infestation. There are pockets where I can find a few, but not the amount that I originally had. It's an ongoing battle. I'm trying to keep the infested plants healthy until harvest and out of the bloom room. I'm open for any suggestions........

peace
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

DST

The babies are coming along nicely....thanks for the pics

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I am using Neem oil. I used 7 spray to knock out the biggest part of the infestation. There are pockets where I can find a few, but not the amount that I originally had. It's an ongoing battle. I'm trying to keep the infested plants healthy until harvest and out of the bloom room. I'm open for any suggestions........
> 
> peace
> cof


Check out Hayduke 's thread cof, he got a very cool thing to clear mites. He uses CO2! Basically put the whole plant in a see through plastic bin bag and tie at the top. Insert hose into the tied off area and fill the bag with CO2. Then seal the bag off and leave overnight. This will kills mites, their eggs, the whole lot. You just have to spray down to get rid of all the dead things I guess. Hayduke said it worked a treat for him!!

Good luck bru.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah looks like a sativa dom hybrid, at least some indy in there somewhere. loving the story behind it tho man, could be anything maybe someone wanted to share a legend!?

Cof

ive tried a lot of different things from pred mites to sprays etc and the only thing that stopped them dead was a hot shot no pest strip, but their pretty hardcore toxic to animals but no real worry to the end product


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and cautions. The war shall rage on until victorious!!!

peace
cof

The hash bags that I showed fit a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and cautions. The war shall rage on until victorious!!!
> 
> peace
> cof
> ...


those bags look like the sides are mesh and not that other material could u show a pic of urs


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Some pics of, you know who.....def looks sativa-ish IMO. Just to remind people, this is a seed I found lying on a bar in the Dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the bar seed is gonna start to take off looks way beter then it did in the begining, and yes the box will be my top but i will put panda film on the under neith side to reflect light back down, and i cant use a sheet cuz i dont think i will be light proof and it needs to be as it is in the same room as my other flowering plant, and i didnt pay one cent for the box it was in a recycle bin behind dollor store it was a awsome find and just what i needed, doe it makle a differenc if i hang the bulb verticaly or horizontily


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> looks like the bar seed is gonna start to take off looks way beter then it did in the begining, and yes the box will be my top but i will put panda film on the under neith side to reflect light back down, and i cant use a sheet cuz i dont think i will be light proof and it needs to be as it is in the same room as my other flowering plant, and i didnt pay one cent for the box it was in a recycle bin behind dollor store it was a awsome find and just what i needed, doe it makle a differenc if i hang the bulb verticaly or horizontily


Yeh, barbagseed is looking not bad, all things being considered, her being a homeless child n'all.
Nice find, like you say, just what you wanted. Sweet!
I got my cfl hanging vertically. You can also hang horizontally but then I think you would need a reflector.


Evening peeps, home alone and getting baked on some LA Confidential and the left overs (finished now but still buzzing from it) bubble hash. Due to https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/255181-clone-wars-who-will-win-2.html I am basically out of my own weed, about 4 grams of OG kush left, and some popcorn Headband buds from a few crops ago, and some og trim to make a little bit more hash.) 
So I am back on the money trail, but at least it gives me a chance to cut back on my habit (which I have done so far by 50%- aided with Roor purchase) and smoke a few different weeds. I will appreciate the fruits of my labour this time. I am taking all precautions not to end up having to start completely from seed again. So it was the LA Confidential and some more Silver Bubble on the menu. The LA nugs are real hard, looks the part, dark colours through the bud, real afghani looking, has a nice dunt to it, but lacks the punch and depth of the LA Confidential of old. 
I am following CAashtrees LA journal at the moment, his plants look so dark green, they're just beautiful.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> doe it makle a differenc if i hang the bulb verticaly or horizontily


EDIT: I thought you were talking about an HID bulb. Since I typed it out I'll leave it. *This does not apply to CFL's.*

*Yes it does!!! (if you are using HID lights)*

Bulbs are rated to be hung either vetically, horizontally, or universally. If you hang it the wrong way it will fail quickly. I don't know if they have the tendency to explode as well... but would imagine that's a danger as well.

On the actual bulb there should be some markings. You are looking for either 'v', 'h', 'bu' or 'u'.

'v' is vertical
'bu' is base up... this is like vertical, only they don't want the base down
'h' is horizontal
'u' is universal


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

PhillTubes

I got the bags without the drawstring...my error..now I have to use a bungee cord to hold the bags in place...but you are right the whole bag is a filter. The picture shows 2 of the bags and a five gallon bucket for a size comparison. Hope this helps

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Yeh, barbagseed is looking not bad, all things being considered, her being a homeless child n'all.
> Nice find, like you say, just what you wanted. Sweet!
> I got my cfl hanging vertically. You can also hang horizontally but then I think you would need a reflector.
> 
> ...


ya i was gonna do verticacly cuz i dont have a reflector at the moment but its not a big box and its coverd in panda black, so it should work just the same, oh and thanks jigfresh for the info on the hids i didnt know that, also my plant seems to be growing extremely fast it already has small buds on top, i will be borrowing a real camera sometime this week to take some good pics, cuz all my pics arent the greates with my phone


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2010)

DST, when did your barbagseed pop ground? Your baby looks about as old as mine. Only my malawi 99 looks sativa-ish. The others, especially the jock horror looks like an afghan strain the leaves are so huge.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

DST

I can understand only too well your issue with inventory....ultimately that might be the reason that I harvested recently. While I had some from previous grows, it was not the quality that I am now enjoying....oh well, they weren't but a few days early and I'm a happy camper.

It seems that I was a little confused (stoned???) about the holiday yesterday and after some research the holiday was originally in recoginition of Robert E. Lee's birthday and later it was added to include Martin Luther King, Jr. and as time as gone on and Dr. King's memory is more recent, then the tribute to Mr. Lee has been all but forgotten...witnessed by my own ignorance...and if I'm wrong about this then please let me know.

peace
cof


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 19, 2010)

From my my limited knowledge.. Robert E. Lee's birthday is on January 19th. Marthin Luther King, Jr. day is celebrated the third Monday of January. So at times they fall on the same day..

edit: this information was obtained by google.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

Since we're showing off pictures of our babies then may I present the heri quads..planted 1-1 and sprouted 1-4 and now for your viewing pleasure


peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2010)

All this talk of bubble hash, I'm hoping to take the plunge this weekend into the ranks of hash making. Do you guys generally do more than one run through with your trim? I have the five gallon bags got them off of ebay. Five bag system for seventy bucks if I remember correctly.

Is there a 'proper' ratio of how much trim you should use or do you just dump in what you have and hope for the best? I'm planning on freezing the trim overnight and then dump it all into a five gallon pale and mixing up a storm. Estimates on ice needed? I have the trim from ten plants and some other trim from a previous grow, maybe two ounces. I'm sure I'll have over six ounces of trim altogether. Can anyone give me any guestimates of how much to expect?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys.... just wanted to say... this is the best thread I've ever been on.

Thanks for making the club so cool.

Hey... did Fdd ever post his pics? I don't remember seeing them.

Here's my latest video... I am almost positive this hasn't been posted here already. If I did forgive me.

[youtube]xX9mkN8AJBY[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

i haven't posted, or even taken my pics yet. i'm high. sorry. 



so i overfed while my roots were setting. i saw the signs of burning and have water with nothing but plain water since. it's been 2 weeks or so. they flushed out, the roots set, and growth EXPLODED. i have to keep moving my lights up. i'll go in and sneek a few pics. BRB, ...................................


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, when did your barbagseed pop ground? Your baby looks about as old as mine. Only my malawi 99 looks sativa-ish. The others, especially the jock horror looks like an afghan strain the leaves are so huge.


Here is the link Heads Up, https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-16.html#post3596185 put into germ on the 31st, popped its head up on the 5th, slow starter, only started growing on the 12th. Just go to Thread Options, and in Search type Barbagseed..if ye can be ersed 


curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> I can understand only too well your issue with inventory....ultimately that might be the reason that I harvested recently. While I had some from previous grows, it was not the quality that I am now enjoying....oh well, they weren't but a few days early and I'm a happy camper.
> 
> ...


I have two calenders and one of them did actually state Martin Luther King Jr,(even though I asked - duh) and not mr Robert E, Lee. So I am non the wiser cof, no problems with that...



jigfresh said:


> EDIT: I thought you were talking about an HID bulb. Since I typed it out I'll leave it. *This does not apply to CFL's.*
> 
> *Yes it does!!! (if you are using HID lights)*
> 
> ...


Nice info post Jig - it *CERTAINLY *stands out brother i like my colour better though


mcpurple said:


> ya i was gonna do verticacly cuz i dont have a reflector at the moment but its not a big box and its coverd in panda black, so it should work just the same, oh and thanks jigfresh for the info on the hids i didnt know that, also my plant seems to be growing extremely fast it already has small buds on top, i will be borrowing a real camera sometime this week to take some good pics, cuz all my pics arent the greates with my phone


 cool, better pics of the plants, oh, and the etnies.....


jnuggs said:


> From my my limited knowledge.. Robert E. Lee's birthday is on January 19th. Marthin Luther King, Jr. day is celebrated the third Monday of January. So at times they fall on the same day..
> 
> edit: this information was obtained by google.


 Glad we got that cleared up, thanks, em....google.

jnuggs, you joining this here 600 gang, or just passing through..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2010)

He Heads up. I would get around 20 pounds of ice for the job. Cold cold cold.

I just watched my buddy get around 40 grams from 7 oz of trim. Not exactly sure but that's a guess. He ran his trim like 4 times. Definitely remember the second run producing a good amount. So for sure do it more than once.

I would say that you should throw all the trim together. It wont take too much volume and the ice will melt some when mixing. It would be really hard to do multiple runs on multiple piles of trim.

I'm looking forward o how it goes for you. I've only done the gumby method before, but I'm borrowing some bags in the next couple weeks to hash out all my trim... i got a bunch.

Interesting stuff on the Robert E Lee birthday. For some reason I always thought Lee fought for the Confederacy and Grant for the Union. Guess I got that one backwards.... good thing I'm no historian.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 19, 2010)

mmmmmmm thats purdy jig... let me get some..lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i haven't posted, or even taken my pics yet. i'm high. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> so i overfed while my roots were setting. i saw the signs of burning and have water with nothing but plain water since. it's been 2 weeks or so. they flushed out, the roots set, and growth EXPLODED. i have to keep moving my lights up. i'll go in and sneek a few pics. BRB, ...................................


Good stuff... at least on fixing them. Isn't an explosion of growth just a great pick me up to show you how much the plants love you. "Thanks pop!"

Man the club is rockin today.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

sheesh, thread moves fast, pic bump for the cuties


Hey fdd, nowt wrong with being stoned bru. We'll let it slied. It's the 600 after all, we are all stoned...well I am.

Now to watch jigs video. Thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

here we go, ... 


the little ratty ones are my 3 mothers. they just went in the room about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

Jigfresh

Thank you for the beautiful video...it allows me to see and understand a vertical scrog and that gorgeous lady is amazing...any guestimate on yield?
How much longer? 

peace
cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys.... just wanted to say... this is the best thread I've ever been on.
> 
> Thanks for making the club so cool.
> 
> ...







i am most impressed.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2010)

DST, mine popped on the fourth, fifth and sixth and really didn't start growing good until this week, except the malawi, she just keeps going and going....


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Both my Caseys look like they'll be good yielders, hopefully as half as good as the hedge maker Mr Jig, lol. You have only got yourself to blame for all that trimming of bud that needs to be done, imagine what trimmings gonna be like when you crank it up to the next level, fek me.

ratty ones = funny!


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, mine popped on the fourth, fifth and sixth and really didn't start growing good until this week, except the malawi, she just keeps going and going....


 Interesting to see different seeds type (I was talking to Mr West about this the other day) My mango seeds for example, looked so bloody small and unlike the normal variety I am use to, I wondered what would come of them, but hey, they are doing good i.e they were actually MJ seeds. They did take long to germ as well.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2010)

Since we seem to be having a show and tell about the family, here's mine. Two pics of each, side and looking down. In this order.

strawberry haze
sour cream
jock horror
arjan's haze #1
malawi 99

Some big fan leaves for predominately sativa strains.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> here we go, ...


Man those are pretty. They grow up so fast. I'm diggin it.

Any ideas on why the plants under the light on the right are taller? Are there different bulbs in the hoods?



curious old fart said:


> any guestimate on yield?
> How much longer?


Thanks a lot COF... I worked hard on that 'little' lady.

I am thinking 7-8 ounces from her.

The grow is over (kinda)... because it is raining/ snowing very hard there is a leak in the closet... so to prevent mold and damage of equipment the plant and literally everything in the closet is in my bedroom (don't leave me wife)... the plant has just been slowly getting harvested/ trimmed. It's neverending, haha. I am avoiding trimming right now typing. My damn shoulders hurt.

So the answer would be as soon as I can. 

EDIT: Those are some beautiful beautiful babies, Heads up. Lovely.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2010)

OK, thanks jigfresh. What a monster you got there, absolutely gorgeous. Nice job.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

keep on rockin guys, I am signing off for the night. Time for bed zebedee said. Hopefully catch up on your vibes tomorrow. Have a good one.

Peace out,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2010)

Good night dst. Quite the impressive show today for the 600, bravo to all. Once again I want to say what a great thread this has become. On that note, it's time to do a bag. If you can't beat em', join em'. 

This is for you curious, I'm guessing you'll remember.

Sock it to me!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Man those are pretty. They grow up so fast. I'm diggin it.
> 
> Any ideas on why the plants under the light on the right are taller? Are there different bulbs in the hoods?
> 
> ...



different mothers, different growth rates. i move them around according to height so they get even coverage.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

Heads Up

The devil made me do it!

peace cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2010)

Humor me here. When I first started playing golf (I shudder at the memory), I was clueless, just like when I started my first grow. I just finished my third grow and I'm working on my fourth. It took me three years of playing a good bit of golf to one day have the light bulb go off and to actually 'understand' what I was trying to do out there...and no, it wasn't to investigate every patch of woods on the course. I also looked into ALL the water hazards. Anyway my point/question, how long does it take until one starts to really 'understand' what you are doing with this hobby of ours. Almost makes me feel like I'm in the mafia, this thing of ours. I've watched too many gangster movies.

I see a huge difference in myself from my first to third grows, but I can't claim I have the knowledge to look at a sick plant and have a good idea of what might be wrong. Am I making sense, are you getting the gist of my question?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2010)

Heads Up

It's kinda like with women....just when you think you understand them.....you're fixin' to go back to school.....do you ever know "everything"?
Hopefully we all are growing within ourselves everyday.

peace
cof


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Humor me here. When I first started playing golf (I shudder at the memory), I was clueless, just like when I started my first grow. I just finished my third grow and I'm working on my fourth. It took me three years of playing a good bit of golf to one day have the light bulb go off and to actually 'understand' what I was trying to do out there...and no, it wasn't to investigate every patch of woods on the course. I also looked into ALL the water hazards. Anyway my point/question, how long does it take until one starts to really 'understand' what you are doing with this hobby of ours. Almost makes me feel like I'm in the mafia, this thing of ours. I've watched too many gangster movies.
> 
> I see a huge difference in myself from my first to third grows, but I can't claim I have the knowledge to look at a sick plant and have a good idea of what might be wrong. Am I making sense, are you getting the gist of my question?


 I've been growing this here plant since there were only 5 or 6 major strains around,and the best we can hope for is a collective like this to help us along the way.18 yrs,and I teach horticultural sciences,and the plant never ceases to come up with different ways to fuck with me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2010)

Being that I have just finihsed my 3rd grow ever (with the 2nd one being a little practise grow)... I don't know from experience when you get that knack you are talking about.

But to take a shot in the dark... I would think after about 3 years before you get the feel.

Maybe it's that I've played golf, but I know what you are alluding to.

But yes like you said cof, we'll never _really_ figure out growing, golf, or women. For me that's why I play video games. Something I can figure out, haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2010)

luvvin growin said:


> I've been growing this here plant since there were only 5 or 6 major strains around,and the best we can hope for is a collective like this to help us along the way.18 yrs,and I teach horticultural sciences,and the plant never ceases to come up with different ways to fuck with me.


Welcome to the happening spot luvvin growin. We could use some extra horticultural knowledge round these parts. Hang out if you please.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2010)

night shots.....L.A CON TORA BORA




L.A WOMEN


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice...if you could only get a whif of my querkle babies..lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 19, 2010)

dam those are hella frosty keep up the good growing


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Humor me here. When I first started playing golf (I shudder at the memory), I was clueless, just like when I started my first grow. I just finished my third grow and I'm working on my fourth. It took me three years of playing a good bit of golf to one day have the light bulb go off and to actually 'understand' what I was trying to do out there...and no, it wasn't to investigate every patch of woods on the course. I also looked into ALL the water hazards. Anyway my point/question, how long does it take until one starts to really 'understand' what you are doing with this hobby of ours. Almost makes me feel like I'm in the mafia, this thing of ours. I've watched too many gangster movies.
> 
> I see a huge difference in myself from my first to third grows, but I can't claim I have the knowledge to look at a sick plant and have a good idea of what might be wrong. Am I making sense, are you getting the gist of my question?


Thanks for the morning giggle re your golf learning curve, Heads Up, you do make me laugh Will get to your Q in a min.



curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> It's kinda like with women....just when you think you understand them.....you're fixin' to go back to school.....do you ever know "everything"?
> Hopefully we all are growing within ourselves everyday.
> ...


I shudder to think what happens to the brain when you stop learning, cof. It's like people who loose their partners early in life are more prone to dementia!! The brain is a muscle , it needs exercised. Stop stimulating it, and then you got troubles.



luvvin growin said:


> I've been growing this here plant since there were only 5 or 6 major strains around,and the best we can hope for is a collective like this to help us along the way.18 yrs,and I teach horticultural sciences,and the plant never ceases to come up with different ways to fuck with me.


Thanks for stopping by luvvin growin. You gonna stick around?




jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the happening spot luvvin growin. We could use some extra horticultural knowledge round these parts. Hang out if you please.


Sure would be handy. I got lots of general plant (non MJ questions)



genuity said:


> night shots.....L.A CON TORA BORA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet genuity, thanks for sharing the pics bru. Very frosty. Got some LA Con last night to smoke. 



Bucket head said:


> very nice...if you could only get a whif of my querkle babies..lol


Description please Bucket Head?  



fdd2blk said:


> different mothers, different growth rates. i move them around according to height so they get even coverage.


Funny how slight genetic tweaks can bring out different characteristics. Take my twins Thelma and Louise. You wouldn't think they were both OG Kush plants from the same seed!!



mcpurple said:


> dam those are hella frosty keep up the good growing


Yeh, keep up the good growing everyone!!!

To Heads Up, well I have been growing this time around since begin of 08, and previously back in the early to mid 90's. I am so learning everyday now - from peeps on RIU, the 600 naturally, and by making mistakes. It's all well and good learning exactly what to do, but I almost think it is prevelant if you make a few learning errors. This makes you learn even more! I guess it's something that eventually as a subject you can satturate, but I think with the fact we are working with plants that have very little official research done in to them, compared to other horticultural species, then we are all going to continue learning for some time. Look at the changes that we have with Seeds, Autoflowerers, cross breading, grow techniques -SOG, SCROG, MOG (made up), etc. Quite amazing.

Lets hope we all continue to learn.

Thanks guys, off to work.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

man this ride moves fast! 

jig man that video was top notch! kudos to you man great yield on the way.

great pics great vibes and a good chuckle this thread just needs some boobs and were set!

as for the learning curve man its a neverending slope lol just when you think you've nailed your setup down something spins you out mites, mould, you name it. growing is the first thing that ive actually really drove myself to become better and better at, and im still not that great.

i look forward to having a good few years under my belt and hopefully the growing to reflect it haaha 

update coming from me tomorrow peeps


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking forward to it, Don.

Heading off for an early pint, sitting around waiting on a judge/court decision sucks!!! Guaranteed it doesn't come until tomorrow....bah! 

Positive vibes 600, positive vibes.....


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah,as I just invested in a 600 watter for some of my girls,I feel I can now contribute to this thread without feeling like a tard cause I had no 600.(Thats me with my new 600 watt eye hortilux and a XXXL hood in my avatar)


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2010)

how do you like the hood,dose it have wide coverage


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

its massive,and I love it.34"x31"and it keeps the 5x5 tent its in now pretty friggin bright


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

can any one tell me why my plants soil is still moist even at the top, its in a 5 gal bucket i usaly give it almost a gallon of water every 2 or 3 days cuz thats when its completely dry, i flushed about 4 days ago now and the soil is still way wet and the plant is still yellowin its like the plant isnt sucking up water, and also i would think it being 80 degrees in the room that would help dry it out but its not, and i want to feed it some N because i think its a N def. but i dont want to add water to already wet soil any help please


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> can any one tell me why my plants soil is still moist even at the top, its in a 5 gal bucket i usaly give it almost a gallon of water every 2 or 3 days cuz thats when its completely dry, i flushed about 4 days ago now and the soil is still way wet and the plant is still yellowin its like the plant isnt sucking up water, and also i would think it being 80 degrees in the room that would help dry it out but its not, and i want to feed it some N because i think its a N def. but i dont want to add water to already wet soil any help please


 what is the temp by the pots.....


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

its 80 by the pots cuz i have a thermostat leaning on the pot , and the whole room is about the same tempature, and the last time i flushed it didnt stay this wet this long, and also im usin foxfarms lightwarior soilessmix so that would also dry up alot quicker and theirs a fan blowin on the plant and topsoil


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2010)

Are your drainage holes are clogged?

peace
cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> its 80 by the pots cuz i have a thermostat leaning on the pot , and the whole room is about the same tempature, and the last time i flushed it didnt stay this wet this long, and also im usin foxfarms lightwarior soilessmix so that would also dry up alot quicker and theirs a fan blowin on the plant and topsoil


 IDK,i had that problem,but mine was too cool by the pots......maybe the plant did stop takeing up water,cause of some stunting going on..


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Are your drainage holes are clogged?
> 
> peace
> cof


no im pretty sure their not theirs alot and their quite big, and when i last watered the water flowed right through.



genuity said:


> IDK,i had that problem,but mine was too cool by the pots......maybe the plant did stop takeing up water,cause of some stunting going on..


could it be stunted from stress of a flush, and should i try feeding it or just wait till the soil is dry first then feed


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome luvvin growin. I'm looking forward to your input.


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

Question on the watering problem,how big is the plant thats in the bucket,and can pics be posted,I work alot beeter when I can see what I'm working with.Thanks


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

luvvin growin said:


> Question on the watering problem,how big is the plant thats in the bucket,and can pics be posted,I work alot beeter when I can see what I'm working with.Thanks


 
the plant is tied down its about 10 inches high from the top of pot but if wasnt tied down it would be like 2 or 2 and ahalf feet tall, and i can post pics, and all i got is a camera phone it takes ok pics but not the best, i am tryin to borrow a real camer so i can take better pics of the plant, do u need pics of the yellow leafs and the whole plant and stuff, also their is some pretty recent pics in my journal


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the answers everyone. I figure three years should give one a pretty good base of experience to work from. As you said dst, there are so many methods and trains of thought of how to go about things I think it would keep a person busy for some time trying them out. I'm a bit intimidated about this sativa grow so I've decided I am going to top the feminized seeds for clones and use the two top method and then super crop those tops and keep super cropping the whole plant. I've never taken a clone and I have only attempted to super crop once. I watched some videos last night on the subject and figure I won't learn if I don't do it. At worst the clones won't root. I'm changing my grow room around, specifically the orientation of the lights for better coverage. I'm upping my exhaust fan for my lights to a six inch fan and using my four inch fan and filter as a scrubber, this air won't be exhausted out of the room. My exhaust for the last grow sucked the air out of the room. I'm changing that so the air running through my lights will come from a different room outside my grow room and be exhausted into my attic. I don't want the exhaust sucking out the cool air during the summer, and our summer will be here by may.

My goal is four ounces a plant. My last girls should be dry enough in a day or so for a final weight from them and at least I can get an average for the ten of them. I'm guessing an ounce and a half average. I had two very leafy girls with almost no side buds worth saving so basically I got two tops from those two plants.

Like golf, I'll just keep at it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2010)

more pics the better bro. Like Jerry MacGwire said: Help us, help you. It aint no joke when they say pics are worth a thousand words. (even if they are from a cell phone)

Here's one of where the CJ stands right this moment:


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2010)

Watering problem McPurple. Don't give it any more water, you gonna have to let this dry out. How is the soil, is it very compact? How is the weight of the pot? (do you test the wet and dry weight of your pot to know if they need juice or not?
Do the leaves look limp like they need water?


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> no im pretty sure their not theirs alot and their quite big, and when i last watered the water flowed right through.
> 
> 
> 
> could it be stunted from stress of a flush, and should i try feeding it or just wait till the soil is dry first then feed


 wait till soil is dry, then start your watering over......


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

those pics gave me a good idea of what your woking with,and from what I have gathered,you should let the plant dry out 2-3 days before giving it any more water,then add 1/4 grow nutes to supplement the n deficiency,as it may be a case of the root mass retaining the water because of its size.Had that problem with a previous grow,the root ball was massive.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with g^^^^^, sit it out lad, if you start throwing more things in then....plant could get worse.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> more pics the better bro. Like Jerry MacGwire said: Help us, help you. It aint no joke when they say pics are worth a thousand words. (even if they are from a cell phone)
> 
> Here's one of where the CJ stands right this moment:


 i will get some pics as soon as i can and thats a cool way to grow a plant iv never seen that before.



DST said:


> Watering problem McPurple. Don't give it any more water, you gonna have to let this dry out. How is the soil, is it very compact? How is the weight of the pot? (do you test the wet and dry weight of your pot to know if they need juice or not?
> Do the leaves look limp like they need water?


the soil is not compact at all its foxfarms light warrior soilless mix, theand yes i do test the weight of the pot thats how i know when to water when its dry it feals light as a feather, and right now the pot is a bit heavy cuz its still wet, and no the leaves seem fine they drooped a bit the firts day i flushed wich was about 4 days ago


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2010)

Well that's 3 similar replies, glad everyone is thinking along the same lines. Sweet


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for all the helpso when it dries up i should water with 1/4 nutes should i use veg nutes or flower nutes all i have is fox farms growbig for veg and tiger bloom for flower, also why 1/4 i was at almost full on the last watering


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

use the Grow Big,and maybe some Big Bloom as well as it has all of the micro nutrients your plant is maybe not getting from the sounds of it,and only 1/4 strength for the first 1-2 feedings,increasing strength with every other feeding to reduce any stress on the plant.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

luvvin growin said:


> use the Grow Big,and maybe some Big Bloom as well as it has all of the micro nutrients your plant is maybe not getting from the sounds of it,and only 1/4 strength for the first 1-2 feedings,increasing strength with every other feeding to reduce any stress on the plant.


 
thanks for all the info and help luvvingrowin and everybody else. i love this club, and very glad to be apart of it,


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

I am duly impressed with Mrs. Jones. Very nice jigfresh.


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

been an onlooker for a while,glad to be a part of this,thanks all for the welcome.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

I have taken notice that in all the pics, it seems not a soul is using a light mover.

Is that just an unnecessary expense thing or do they not work that well?


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have taken notice that in all the pics, it seems not a soul is using a light mover.
> 
> Is that just an unnecessary expense thing or do they not work that well?


 ya know,we installed 2 where I work,and took em down after the first grow,as the yield was no different,got rid of em,and put up 2 more 1000 watters to supplement,other than that,I dont bother


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I am duly impressed with Mrs. Jones. Very nice jigfresh.


Here's one for the old guys... Me and Mrs. Jones, we got a thing goin on. 

[youtube]2m8CjbJAaIg[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

luvvin growin said:


> been an onlooker for a while,glad to be a part of this,thanks all for the welcome.



Thanks for deciding to stick around. We have a good group here at the six hundred, no ranters at all. Seems that we are an open minded bunch and more importantly willing to share with each other. Some threads are like competitions, this thread is all about encouragement. What else I find nice is that we have people from all over terra firma thanks to dst our european host. It's always good to get some insight from across the pond. Their thinking is not contaminated by ours and vice versa. It's all about sharing and learning here. Again welcome, I'm sure your input will help many.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I only have a 2' x 3' closet... so there wouldn't be much place for a light to move.

I also am a fan of assaulting the plants with light. If I could move a 1k across two tables... I could also just intall 4 - 600w lights to cover the area in light all the time.

I've heard people say they suck a lot of electricity too.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

Jigfresh, if your not to busy with mrs. jones, and yes, I do know you have a thing goin' on. I remember it well. Anyway, how does she smoke? She's one good lookin' woman.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

I like that, assaulting.


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

they do suck the elec.,and make noise,stutter from time to time,(even tho they're not supposed to,lol),and took up an extra foot of vertical height once the hood was attached,which is problematic for Sativas,as I grow em tall in veg.All in all,not worth the investment,imo


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

and as far as assaulting them,I prefer to bombard them with it as much as possible,merely assaulting my smaller plants,lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

luvvin growin said:


> and as far as assaulting them,I prefer to bombard them with it as much as possible,merely assaulting my smaller plants,lol


I see you will fit right into the group. Sativas, you say? I have zero experience with them and five going. None of them are pure sativa but all are sativa dominant. One is seventy/thirty sativa/indica. Can you give me any idea of what kind of height to expect? I just keep picturing this fifteen foot plant taking over my grow room....FEED ME!


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I see you will fit right into the group. Sativas, you say? I have zero experience with them and five going. None of them are pure sativa but all are sativa dominant. One is seventy/thirty sativa/indica. Can you give me any idea of what kind of height to expect? I just keep picturing this fifteen foot plant taking over my grow room....FEED ME!


 How tall are they now?At 3-4 feet,mine usually top out around 9-10 feet,with a particular Neville's Haze going 14',What strain?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> how does she smoke?


It's quite convenient I haven't smoked yet today... I'll be abe to give you a good description.

<smoking now>

It has a good diesel taste to it. Man... my head is already rushing. There is a slight tingle working it's way from my head down to my feet. There isn't much there in terms of body high.... just a funny, slightly weak feeling. But there is no loss of sense of touch or pain.

The feeling in my head is like a fuzz river rushing from the back to the front. Almost like I'm in water and I stood up to just let my head above the surface, with a current trying to pull me forward. It is starting to feel like there is cotton in my ears now.... or that they are covered in fluffy earmuffs (it is freezing up here).

There isn't much confusion or anything like that... but thinking enough to write this out is a bit 'heavy' for my mind to lift, if that makes sense.

I'm listening to a faster song, which feels fitting. I must say I have a bit of energy now as well. Not jump out of my skin, but definitely no plans of a nap anytime soon.

It's been 8 minutes since I smoked and the river of fuzz has turned more into a slowly moving fur. My head almost tickles. Damn, I'll tell you what, being as present to my high as I am right now is really cool. It's like I'm not taking my high for granted.

My body does now have a bit of a funny feeling now. And my vision is not as focused, especially around the edges/ periphery.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

oh also should i use some mallases on the next watering to along with the nute or hold off on it


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

I use molasses throughout the whole grow,as it helps the plant turn the nutes into usable parts faster,and it helps the aroma too......I love the smell of Marijuana!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

Jigfresh, I'm glad I asked. Sounds great.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

ok thanks luvvingrowin,


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

Luvvin, I have a jock horror, a malawi 99, arjan's strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and a sour cream. I still have four sour cream seeds, which are feminized. The jock horror and malawi 99 are regular seeds, I have nine each left of them.

Now you're scaring me. I also have one each of super silver haze, neville's haze and hawaiian snow, which is supposed to be massive, and now you're telling me neville's haze is also massive. Thanks for stoking my fears.

Edit. They are less than six inches, just a bit over two weeks old.


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Luvvin, I have a jock horror, a malawi 99, arjan's strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and a sour cream. I still have four sour cream seeds, which are feminized. The jock horror and malawi 99 are regular seeds, I have nine each left of them.
> 
> Now you're scaring me. I also have one each of super silver haze, neville's haze and hawaiian snow, which is supposed to be massive, and now you're telling me neville's haze is also massive. Thanks for stoking my fears.
> 
> Edit. They are less than six inches, just a bit over two weeks old.


Not to keep adding fuel,but Hawaiian Snow is one of the biggest plants out there.Are they from Greenhouse?If so,flower em at 2-3'and you'll be fine,but that library is full of sativa genetics.Btw,Sour Cream,my all time favorite high,ever,nice choice.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, they are from greenhouse. I watched the hawaiian snow video, that's what scares me and is also why I saved those three beans for when I have some experience with sativa. Funny how you should mention the sour cream. One of my friends is at the airport picking up his son. The last time he was here he was telling me how good sour diesel was, so when I came across the sour cream I had to try it. She was my last bean to pop and a bit slow to start but she is now overtaking the others. Her leaves are huge, like afghani. I decided to go haze crazy because I miss the smoke from my long lost youth. I'm too old for these heavy indica dominant knock out stones. I have the luxury of being able to wear an mp3 player at work. A nice sativa would set the mood right for a day of painting.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

Luvvin, in your experience, is one method of growing sativa better than another? Do you top you plants, scrog them, lst, super crop, anything, or do you just let them go?


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

The G13 makes starting the SC a pain,but once it goes,it goes.Also,Arjan bred Thaitanic and Hawwaiian Snow to be the biggest Sativas on the planet,so be prepared.


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Luvvin, in your experience, is one method of growing sativa better than another? Do you top you plants, scrog them, lst, super crop, anything, or do you just let them go?


 wanna do a scrog with a Northern Lights plant I have,having never done one,and no training other than topping and lst for the Sativas,no supercropping as they stretch out toooooo far when you do,but I've had great success not only topping,but with lst in confined spaces.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2010)

This thread is definately rockin' and rollin' today.

Lovvin
Your input is much needed and appreciated. Thanks for joining in.

Heads Up
The study I did on light movers showed that you could accomplish better results just by rotating your plants...I do 90 degrees...only moving part is me...plus my scotch-irish ancestory has a problem parting with the washingtons.

Jigfresh
Your descriptive report is great....I want some!!!

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

i just thought this is what a rap artist is like he doent cuss almost at all, he hardly ever talks about hoes guns murder and all that shit everyopne else raps about he is an inspiration and this song is for anyone who hates on the 600club, its a good song check it out tell me what u think.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KK0va3fr91k&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KK0va3fr91k&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

if I was in they shoes....I'd hate on us too..........


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

heres a good song for growers role solo, and this song is true im always rollin solo now cuz some of my best freinds snitched on me for some bullshit and now im facin time

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mpE9VN_jGLg&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mpE9VN_jGLg&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2010)

luvvin you mention doing a scrog with northern lights, jigfresh, your vertical grow, is there really any difference? Isn't your grow with your light hanging vertically essentially a vertical scrog?

I'm actually blown away by your pics, so much so I'm thinking I might want to do that with my neville's haze and hawaiian snow. What do you think of that idea luvvin?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

all right i redid the veg box as it was way to hot, so i nailed the top on and made a small door on the side that i can leave open abit so i can have a fan blowein cool fresh air in, just havin probs with hangingthe light in their, heres some pics of the yellow leaves i tries=d to get as good pics as i could woth my phone the camera still didnt come through today, also some shots of the whole plant and stuff some under the hps and not i also tried to capture some of the small buds that are already forming, oh and also my stems seem to be really purple but growth hasnt slowed at all oh and the pic of the shoes is for dst


----------



## Umerik (Jan 20, 2010)

nice shoes purple! looks like tattoo flash. etnies are super comfy. i always thought it was due to that plush tongue they use.
anyway. i'm currently running 600w aeroflo 18 with strawberry haze, hash plant and some nirvana indoor mix i had layin about. just flipped to flower a few days ago. last run was white widow. i luv the 600. great bang for the buck!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2010)

diggin' the shoes.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the complement on the shoes i just posted those for dst, how bout the plant is she lookin ok besides the yellowing


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the complement on the shoes i just posted those for dst, how bout the plant is she lookin ok besides the yellowing


looks like 1 leaf. otherwise it all looks really good.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

well thats just one leaf i could get a good pic of, about ten leaves have already fallen off and others fall when barely touched, even some green ones do


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> luvvin you mention doing a scrog with northern lights, jigfresh, your vertical grow, is there really any difference? Isn't your grow with your light hanging vertically essentially a vertical scrog?
> 
> I'm actually blown away by your pics, so much so I'm thinking I might want to do that with my neville's haze and hawaiian snow. What do you think of that idea luvvin?


never done a vert. at all,seen one in person that was sick,but given the height,it's the perfect setup for the taller plants


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

as long as that is happening along the lower growth,you should be fine,it happens time to time.The shoes and the grow look great.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

yes it is happining to most the lower stuff i gues im just a worrier and thatnks for the complement


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

we're all worry warts,for a bunch of stoners,and its just that they generally dont get enough light to sustain the growth happening,its fine,and I really like the shoes,lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 20, 2010)

ya it does seem to be the leafs that arent receiving much light, and yes i like my shoes to they are very comfy specaily for a flat footer


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 20, 2010)

and jig,checked your grows,and the vert. is bad ass my man,as is the scrog,nice


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 20, 2010)

Jig that was awsome.... i get my light tomorrow yay!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey folks, the 600 was rocking last night. Lovin it!!!




Heads Up said:


> I have taken notice that in all the pics, it seems not a soul is using a light mover.
> 
> Is that just an unnecessary expense thing or do they not work that well?


From what I have seen on RIU they are faily pointless....Just another sucker up of ye old Lecky.



luvvin growin said:


> ya know,we installed 2 where I work,and took em down after the first grow,as the yield was no different,got rid of em,and put up 2 more 1000 watters to supplement,other than that,I dont bother


Nice place to work by the sounds of it luvvin!



jigfresh said:


> It's quite convenient I haven't smoked yet today... I'll be abe to give you a good description.
> 
> <smoking now>
> 
> ...


Thanks for tellin Jig, nice description lad. You should be working iwith my wife in advertising...copywriter?

And I had hairs standing up listening to Me and Mrs Jones, what a song, brilliant!! Thanks.



curious old fart said:


> This thread is definately rockin' and rollin' today.
> 
> Lovvin
> Your input is much needed and appreciated. Thanks for joining in.
> ...


Hey cof, oh sonsie face, great chieftain o the puddin race.... you have just gone up 10 notches in my estimations...Scottish heritage. Nice.



mcpurple said:


> all right i redid the veg box as it was way to hot, so i nailed the top on and made a small door on the side that i can leave open abit so i can have a fan blowein cool fresh air in, just havin probs with hangingthe light in their, heres some pics of the yellow leaves i tries=d to get as good pics as i could woth my phone the camera still didnt come through today, also some shots of the whole plant and stuff some under the hps and not i also tried to capture some of the small buds that are already forming, oh and also my stems seem to be really purple but growth hasnt slowed at all oh and the pic of the shoes is for dst


Nice shoes, been thinking I need to pick up a new white pair for the impending summer.



Umerik said:


> nice shoes purple! looks like tattoo flash. etnies are super comfy. i always thought it was due to that plush tongue they use.
> anyway. i'm currently running 600w aeroflo 18 with strawberry haze, hash plant and some nirvana indoor mix i had layin about. just flipped to flower a few days ago. last run was white widow. i luv the 600. great bang for the buck!


Good to have you on board umerik. Stick around: show and tell..



fdd2blk said:


> looks like 1 leaf. otherwise it all looks really good.


I agree, I think there is a case of the premature worries worts. McPurps, you'll be fine!! 



PhillTubes said:


> Jig that was awsome.... i get my light tomorrow yay!!!!


Yippee, hooray, Phil's gonna be a regular soon. You putting it straight into effect, Phil?

Nice to see peeps posting music. I like that. Whats a club without Muzac?
N.B to McPurple, the best way to imbed a Youtube song, is to use the following:
[youtube] mpE9VN_jGLg [/youtube] but without spaces

On the Youtube page you have the url, and within the url there is v=(then the video code)

Just use what comes after the v=, it's normally about 10 or 11 characters. Paste it between the two [youtube]'s without any spaces. When you go advanced on your reply, just click Preview, and you will see if it has worked as the YOutube video picture will appear.

Like so:
[youtube]mpE9VN_jGLg[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

ok, so my demo didn't quite work. Just put the video code in between this [youtube]And this - [/youtube ] but make sure there are no spaces. I have added a space so it didn't convert itself...


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 21, 2010)

Ya DST im gonna put it right in with the ladys . just not sure on vert or horz ,, im leaning more and more towards vert


----------



## User Name420 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've got 2 250's. 500's close enough, right? 









the green is the big bud and the red is the hawaiian. big bud will be done in 3 weeks, hawaiians got another 2 months.













and the blue moonshine, one of my favorites.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Ya DST im gonna put it right in with the ladys . just not sure on vert or horz ,, im leaning more and more towards vert


Oooh, Horizintal or Vertical......well I would say vert, but depends on your set up.



User Name420 said:


> I've got 2 250's. 500's close enough, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500 is good enough UN-420....we have another 500 user and I don't know of any 500 clubs, so feel free to join. I used to buy Hawaiian Haze all the time, super strong hazey taste to it....Nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

mornin 600!

the bairns





heavy duty fruity





early durban on the left and chiesel on the right





dairy queen top





tent shot






thats all folks!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

Don Gin And Ton

Sweet set-up....healthy looking ladies...thanks for the pics


DST

Are you a barrister?

peace
cof

What do you call lawyers that sky dive???...........skeet.
peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

cheers cof 

not my greatest run i'm real disappointed with tga dairy queen, the dopes good but the yield isn't. 

things are changing soon tho im shutting down the grow for a month or so when i move house then its full steam ahead with better genetics

SKEEEET heheh


----------



## Umerik (Jan 21, 2010)

DST
thanks bro! i will get some pics up to show, hopefully later this evening. this is my second run with this system and first time with these strains, so i'm pumped! ur wife is a copywriter, that's funny, i'm an art director, recently felt the clutch of the economy. seems like advertising budgets are always the first to cut. now i have some representation and do freelance, which is more $$ but less stable. i miss my copywriter. damn she was good!!(looking)!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton

What genetics do you have in mind?

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

well I've a few in mind ive just ordered some of these







id love to get hold of a clone of heaths black rose its something to behold

https://www.opengrow.com/uploads/1205178527/med_gallery_355_83_235144.jpg

but ive got umpteen different things in the fridge another cheese cross called blue kachina 

https://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Kachina&id=117143 

ive still got a bunch of tga beans to pop im doing so many strains just to clear out old stock, and its nice to have jars of different gear for when the mood takes


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

They looked soooooooo good that my mouth is watering.... I had to smoke a bowl to recover.

Then you have the joy of setting up a new grow room...the fun never ends.

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

hahah i know man, i wish i had a warehouse id buy a couple of of everything i could afford.

yeah new house new garden happy days ahead!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

I owe I owe, it's off to work I go.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Don Gin And Ton
> 
> Sweet set-up....healthy looking ladies...thanks for the pics
> 
> ...


Nah cof, I just pay the fekkers loads of my cash to sick and pull their plonkers.to lawyers, barristers....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers cof
> 
> not my greatest run i'm real disappointed with tga dairy queen, the dopes good but the yield isn't.
> 
> ...


Soz, I is an ignaramous (spelling!!) and had to google skeet, but i found this which made me laugh...

_"Skeet" is actually a form of birth control practiced by the African-American tribes of North America near the beginning of the 21st Centruy. Visionaries of the time (such as Lil Jon and Nelly) recognized the inevitable and everpresent danger of overpopulation in their land and decided to take action. They discovered an ancient form of birth control used by their ancestors that involved "pulling out and shooting" (much like skeet shooting) during sexual intercourse, as to not impregnate the female, or "biatch". The visionaries spread the word the only way they knew how: rap music. People would listen to the songs of the visionaries during ritual smoking ceremonies and chant "skeet skeet skeet!". Every tribe of their kind in the land listened to rap music and the idea of skeeting quickly gained in popularity. Soon, the entire African-American tribe had done its part to offset the effects of overpopulation through generations of skeeting on the women that they did not wish to impregnate. However, the other tribes of the land (most notabley, the Whites and Mexicans) did not support the "Skeet Movement". They continued to grow in number until the Whites eventually ate the Mexicans. The Whites, however, refused to eat the African-Americans for fear of sickle cell anemia, so they all got on a very large boat and went back to England._
_"Excuse me, I didn't catch your name, but would you mind if I skeeted on you? Seeing as how we just met and all, I am not fully convinced that you would make a good mother, so I am electing not to ejaculate inside of you. Let me go get you a towel."_


Umerik said:


> DST
> thanks bro! i will get some pics up to show, hopefully later this evening. this is my second run with this system and first time with these strains, so i'm pumped! ur wife is a copywriter, that's funny, i'm an art director, recently felt the clutch of the economy. seems like advertising budgets are always the first to cut. now i have some representation and do freelance, which is more $$ but less stable. i miss my copywriter. damn she was good!!(looking)!!!


Yup, there is some fine looking girls (and dirty ones) in the ad game. The good wife is a designer, but the copywriter she works with is a real cool lad (we always end up gassing at the company shindigs) I have a load of them coming round our house at the weekend for a Burns Supper (albeit a day early.) Should be fun.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well I've a few in mind ive just ordered some of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yum, cherry cheesey wheezey. Looks sweet Don.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Was it something I said, I turn up and the thread goes dead? Hello people out their with your 600's, what's happening.

Ok, Here's a few of my trainers that I wear, McPurple...the rest are boxed up. I haven't bought a pair in a while I am feeling quite itchy about that Need to buy trainer!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2010)

DST said:


> (we always end up gassing at the company shindigs)


You lost me there. What's gassing.

Glad you like the Mrs. Jones song. While I was playing it yesterday I asked my wife to dance. We slow danced in the hallway, it was nice.

Also... I must be a bad boy... I've only dealt with criminal defense lawyers, and honestly I didn't care about the money. That guy actually cared about keeping me out of jail, and he suceeded in keeping me out... blood sucker or not.

So in my book not EVERY lawyer should die a slow painful death. Just most, haha.

Lastly... how do I go about breaking into this copy writing business. Sounds like a blast (just had the wife tell me what they do, ha). I could so do that. Does the wife need an American cw, dst?

And I know my grow style may be from the new school... my shoe's are like billy paul... 

(these are the exact pair I got married in, for real)


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 21, 2010)

well I've been reading 600w grows forever. My 400 is starting to depress me. I just wanted to speak out and say that I'm going fcking insane over here riding these few months out, waiting to purchase the 600! DST - have you personally used 400w's before? How much more light penetration do you see? Is it literally 2x brighter than a 400??
Thank you in advance, as I have been reading your posts for some weeks now.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay, so the old Current Buns would have found this, but who cares, come ahead!!!! So its the DS60 (sounds fancy but it ain't) i think that means dark secret. Anyhoo, the extra base with it that should have reflective material on, doesn't - unless I am really dense and am missing something. Not a big worry, I just left it out. So here she is, looking all shady in the corner. I have the nursery on top, it will only have cuttings or seedling in there so the weight should be okay, I am going to have around 100-150w of cfl in that, and the 300 cfl is in the veg tent. Tent is 60x60x140cm.



















This will tell you why I am under the sea:






Peace to the 600 boys and girls,

DST


----------



## tea tree (Jan 21, 2010)

lol, I missed the why but I am gardening under my 600 watt wearing those new balance brown and orange shoes right now, lol. Last years shite. I found that I got a lot of foot pinching. Lol, like my plants. 

Yu want quality spring for a pair of eco running shoes. Dude, they layer the shit by hand so it fits yer foot right. Like 150 tho, but worth it. Like walking on air. 

I busted my knees running so I wear em all like slippers now.


Go 600 lumatek. I am vegging out donators of pw and heri and el monstre and super lemon haze, looking for a girl to keep me flowering for ever. 

Soon


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Wehey, wedding shoes, f-awsome Jig. Mine were a bit more formal than that, lol B ut then I think Chucks wouldn't look soo cool with a kilt!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2010)

jnuggs said:


> How much more light penetration do you see? Is it literally 2x brighter than a 400??


I've never seen a 600 in person... but the lumens they list are exactly twice that of a 400. And lumens apparently measure the brightness of the light to the human eye (not sure?).

DST.... my favorites of yours are the pair on top of the blue box in the middle, and the pair on top of the all black box.

I felt a bit outdone, so I took another pic. 7 pairs... 2 brands. I'm loyal. The Chucks are in order... my old ones, my current ones, and my next pair (never been worn). Boots are my dress boots (haha) and my work boots. Then I have some fancy shoes for Christmas eve church service. Boots and shoes are by Timberland... really high quality stuff.

I also included a shot of the snowfall in the past 18 hours. The snow was nicer looking, but it's been raining all morning making a mess of everything.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> You lost me there. What's gassing.
> 
> 
> Does the wife need an American cw, dst?
> ...


gassing is just talking with someone about this and that, for guys, football (sports) for women - shopping, ya dig?

They have been (not now)laying people off at my wifes work....big company tighten drawstrings, marketing departments budgets go down. It is difficult for them. Poor things, lol.



jnuggs said:


> well I've been reading 600w grows forever. My 400 is starting to depress me. I just wanted to speak out and say that I'm going fcking insane over here riding these few months out, waiting to purchase the 600! DST - have you personally used 400w's before? How much more light penetration do you see? Is it literally 2x brighter than a 400??
> Thank you in advance, as I have been reading your posts for some weeks now.


Hey jnuggs, you can see my old grow in my sig, that was a 400. The 600 sure is brighter though, but I have been using for the first time vertically, and I am seriously thinking of weraing shades because its vertical, fek me you come out of there and you can't see shit Come on over to the 600 bru, i can already feel and see that it's worth it.

there was another post but it disappeared. I think, or am I stoned. Yes you are stoned DST.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

tea tree said:


> lol, I missed the why but I am gardening under my 600 watt wearing those new balance brown and orange shoes right now, lol. Last years shite. I found that I got a lot of foot pinching. Lol, like my plants.
> 
> Yu want quality spring for a pair of eco running shoes. Dude, they layer the shit by hand so it fits yer foot right. Like 150 tho, but worth it. Like walking on air.
> 
> ...


Ah, here is the post, I knew I wasn't stoned. Welcome tea tree. I guess you must have edited your post as it faded away for a monent. But I read it and no worries they ain't my favourite ones either. But I still bump them. Got them in SA for like 20 bucks!!!

Get some pics of your girls up, show and tell



jigfresh said:


> I've never seen a 600 in person... but the lumens they list are exactly twice that of a 400. And lumens apparently measure the brightness of the light to the human eye (not sure?).
> 
> DST.... my favorites of yours are the pair on top of the blue box in the middle, and the pair on top of the all black box.
> 
> ...


WOW, that's California, brrrr...

You are a faithful Chuck man Nice.

Those trainers are the - adidas Stan Smiths, and the AFJ23 i think (Jordans)

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2010)

DST said:


> ok, so my demo didn't quite work. Just put the video code in between this [youtube]And this - [/youtube ] but make sure there are no spaces. I have added a space so it didn't convert itself...


 sweet thanks for that info i wasnt sure how to do thatright.


Ok, Here's a few of my trainers that I wear, McPurple...the rest are boxed up. I haven't bought a pair in a while I am feeling quite itchy about that Need to buy trainer!!




[/QUOTE]

i like the green and white pair on the right and then also the baby blue and white and, black and white shoes on the right on the boxes behind the green pair, they look like jordans, i love jordans well most of them, man wish i had even just 2 pairs of shoes, i wear mine till they fall off before i can buy another pair, but then a agian im broke as shit and jobless


jigfresh said:


> You lost me there. What's gassing.
> 
> Glad you like the Mrs. Jones song. While I was playing it yesterday I asked my wife to dance. We slow danced in the hallway, it was nice.
> 
> ...


i feel u on the defense lawyer i just had to get one the other day, and thats awsom eu got married in some old school chucks,



DST said:


> Okay, so the old Current Buns would have found this, but who cares, come ahead!!!! So its the DS60 (sounds fancy but it ain't) i think that means dark secret. Anyhoo, the extra base with it that should have reflective material on, doesn't - unless I am really dense and am missing something. Not a big worry, I just left it out. So here she is, looking all shady in the corner. I have the nursery on top, it will only have cuttings or seedling in there so the weight should be okay, I am going to have around 100-150w of cfl in that, and the 300 cfl is in the veg tent. Tent is 60x60x140cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats how im gonna hang my cfl to but i m havin a hard time figuring out how to its bein a pain for me, and u live down those stairs or what looks like ur already under ground like in a sub station


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

Gassing. I was not familiar with the term either. You guys have been doing some serious gassing while I was at work. I've noticed we have two shifts so to speak at the club. By the time I sit down to the computer in the afternoon there are pages of stuff to read. It's great. I'm on eastern standard time in the US so generally when I get up in the morning at five thirty a bunch of you guys are either asleep or at work in some other part of the world from mine. Most mornings I'm content to drink my coffee and read posts before heading off to work. It's not till I get home, get my coffee and a good stone going that it's time to try to hang out at the club.

Good afternoon/evening my fellow six hundred....six hundred, what? If people from Sparta were Spartans, what would we be?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

DST. I are confused. This is what I see in your garden. I see the reflection of the buildings, water. I see the palm tree, shade. It looks to me like a subway station stop but I don't get the steps going down from the subway. Is your garden down there?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

So what is it that causes the thickness of a stem? I see most everyone says have a fan blowing on your plants. Unless I am mistaken, Uncle Ben says that's a fallacy, it does nothing to thicken the stems.

I have no clue which is correct, I use a fan to move my plants around.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2010)

i always thought it was the wind that toughns them up so they dont break in high wind, not sure what would make them thicker,


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

mcpurple, that seems reasonable to me. I'm not trying to blow them over, just have them move around a bit.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

To clear up the picture.

In this picture is a mosaic of Amsterdam and how it lies in relation to the sea. The sea is on the right, then you have sand dunes, in some case man made. then you have Schiphol, which is below sea level (you can see the plane.) then you have the canal systems and the buildings of Amsterdam. The Netherlands is below sea level in great parts of it. See the great flood of 1953 for specific reference. Also effected the UK. 

I do not, I repeat, I do not, live under a subway, you guys make me pee my pants, lol. This is a mosaic at the Town Hall in amsterdam. And that is actually a large glass house that I am in at the Town Hall (just not very sunny, lol) I also do not live at the Town Hall, in case there is confusion on that. I live somewhere in the mosaic....

I think like everything, the thickness of your stem depends on the root system. So in large the medium the plant grows in, the light even, pretty much everything. But I suppose there are elements that we can use to assist. Good topic Heads Up.

If you are a 600 watter, and as a plural, you are the 600 watters....does that not sound a bit stoopid?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes it does sound rather unappealing, that's why I didn't use it. What are we six hundred people asking watt?

And thank you for the explanation about the pic.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

I feel like a dunce. Under the sea...amsterdam, duh. Another fine example of not seeing the obvious.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a little bud porn of the el monstre shown with a fine piece of fdd's glassworks. Notice the color difference between the two plants...also a slight difference in effect...the browner one is a little bit stonier. I really enjoy sannie's gear for there are 4 blue diesels that should be ready within 2 weeks...plus 2 lady canes within 2 to 4 weeks....a sannie freeby I call one chronic diesel-estimated 2 to 4 weeks and a madonna that should be ready in 6 weeks...this isn't counting the el monstre that I will harvest tonight or tomorrow.....and this doesn't include cutting of all of the above and seedlings-herijuana and anethesia or the sannies jack clones that a friend said he let me have.

The 2 plants in the last picture are of the durga mata...harvested last night.

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful bud curious. I hope my buddy gets here soon, that makes me want to break out one of mine...NOW!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

So everything is dry except for one top. Ten girls produced fifteen ounces of bud. There's probably another ounce or so of small buds in the trim.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

That's a pretty good yield...should be enough to get you thru the week-end, if your conservative.

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> That's a pretty good yield...should be enough to get you thru the week-end, if your conservative.
> 
> peace
> cof


Nice buds boys. I like it.

I don't know if it is true... but I have read that silica is great for plant strength and encourages cell division (especially helpful for how fast our plants grow). I always have used a silica supplement in my nutes. I feel like my stems are pretty big compared to what I see.

I do have fans blowing on my girls... but they are always tied down, so I don't think there is any fatness from swaying.

So in my head: silica = fat stems.

Reality: Who knows (someone maybe... just not me)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention.... me and my wife finally took down the last of the CJ monster. What a woman she was. Everything should be dry in about 3 or 4 days for a final weigh in.

And while 'watters' does sound not optimal... if you think of it like 'waters' it's kinda cool. Like "The waters of the 600" could evoke images of a far off sea... or lake in the mountains. And we could be described as the folks who collect at this blessed far off place. I still don't know what that would make us, other than really strange, haha.

About my growing style... I would not recommend growing such 'tall' plants. I had to cut a lot of branches off the 'front' of the plant so it wouldn't grow into the light. All this meant stunting growth with the cuts and a lot of extra veg time. I think more shorter plants is the key.

I am going to make a big writeup analyzing the pros ad cons of giant vertical screens. I'll be sure to share it with you guys here.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Just a little bud porn of the el monstre shown with a fine piece of fdd's glassworks. Notice the color difference between the two plants...also a slight difference in effect...the browner one is a little bit stonier. I really enjoy sannie's gear for there are 4 blue diesels that should be ready within 2 weeks...plus 2 lady canes within 2 to 4 weeks....a sannie freeby I call one chronic diesel-estimated 2 to 4 weeks and a madonna that should be ready in 6 weeks...this isn't counting the el monstre that I will harvest tonight or tomorrow.....and this doesn't include cutting of all of the above and seedlings-herijuana and anethesia or the sannies jack clones that a friend said he let me have.
> 
> The 2 plants in the last picture are of the durga mata...harvested last night.
> 
> ...


*Very NICE COF.... shiaaaat ....Im gonna come hang out at yo house....lol *

*Nice looking bud can taste it from here...*

*Man you got strains i never heard of.  *

*cool pipe as well. *


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Jigfresh
With your command of the english language, I look forward to your report. Are you going to compare it to other types of growth?

peace
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 21, 2010)

Jigfresh, I too use silicate. It's called rare earth, general hydroponics is the maker. When I'm mixing my soil I add it then in powder form.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2010)

SL2

I appreciate your comments.
I had never heard of sannie until I was cruising the seed and strain review and I liked what I saw. Their description was almost as good as Jigfresh's and it was something I had to try...and once I did I ordered more..a quality product with top notch service...highly recommended. Their website
http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds-c-167.html
I hope you can enjoy their genetics as much as I do.

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2010)

alright so about 8 of my seeds have already sprouted today, and im sure the rest are on their way, heres a pic of them they are unknown strain, from some dank from last year and theirs possiblay some whiteberry in their, also a pic of the veg box in action i have a small fan blowing air in through the cracked door, and then the small hole lets out the hot air and it works pretty good it was hittin almost 100 now with the hole and fan its stays way cooler,i just dont like that much light excapin though, specaily sinc its in the sam room as the flowering room is in,im almost positve the bloom room is light proof but still worried, but it should be fine, ah and the bigger plant is a small branch i took from the one in flowering it was at the very bottom so i decided to try to clone it, i have a small dome for it to i have tried to clone many times but never sucsesful i hope this one will root


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 21, 2010)

DST, how's barbagseed coming along? I probably missed it but this thread goes so rediculously fast.

Here's my bagseed at ~18 days from popping up:


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok well i got my ballast cooltube and everything in , had to mod the cooltube a bit , but my question is about my lightbulb its self... i got Two of the AgroMax 600w hps with that extra 30% blue in it. its a AgroMax bulb

the color fired up isnt close to the burnt orange of my regular 250w bulb.. i want to say that its not really red at all and if thats normal for those bulbs with the extra blue ... guess im just worried it would do sumthing weird to the ladys ... i know that the bulb is compared to the hortilux eye ...

AND WOW BRIGHT made my 250w look like a cfl


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of mine, they have about 25 days left!! I can't wait! Just for scale that's a 4x4 room and the back left one i had to tie all up so it looks alot smaller than it is, because the buds were all falling over! I'm hoping for atleast a pound when all said and done. I wish you guys could see all the bud in there, but there's alot of leaves covering some buds from this angle...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2010)

man that is gonna be one nice harvest minitrees, what strain u growin, very nice grow


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man that is gonna be one nice harvest minitrees, what strain u growin, very nice grow


Thanks! The two front ones are seedsman white widow and the back two are nirvana wonder woman. These pictures were taken with my shitty cyber shot, but i'm gonna get some good ones up with my Nikon D60, so you can see the quality of the buds, when harvest time comes around


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2010)

sweet will be lookin forward for the qaulity bud shots


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Just a little bud porn of the el monstre shown with a fine piece of fdd's glassworks. Notice the color difference between the two plants...also a slight difference in effect...the browner one is a little bit stonier. I really enjoy sannie's gear for there are 4 blue diesels that should be ready within 2 weeks...plus 2 lady canes within 2 to 4 weeks....a sannie freeby I call one chronic diesel-estimated 2 to 4 weeks and a madonna that should be ready in 6 weeks...this isn't counting the el monstre that I will harvest tonight or tomorrow.....and this doesn't include cutting of all of the above and seedlings-herijuana and anethesia or the sannies jack clones that a friend said he let me have.
> 
> The 2 plants in the last picture are of the durga mata...harvested last night.
> 
> ...


Good stuff cof, been busy in the curious houshold of late, your fingers holding up with the clipping, lol?



Heads Up said:


> So everything is dry except for one top. Ten girls produced fifteen ounces of bud. There's probably another ounce or so of small buds in the trim.


Nice one Heads Up, lots of good times there brother!



jigfresh said:


> Forgot to mention.... me and my wife finally took down the last of the CJ monster. What a woman she was. Everything should be dry in about 3 or 4 days for a final weigh in.
> 
> And while 'watters' does sound not optimal... if you think of it like 'waters' it's kinda cool. Like "The waters of the 600" could evoke images of a far off sea... or lake in the mountains. And we could be described as the folks who collect at this blessed far off place. I still don't know what that would make us, other than really strange, haha.
> 
> ...


Look forward to the write up, Jig.

So it could kinda be like the Roger 600 Waters?



SL2 said:


> *Very NICE COF.... shiaaaat ....Im gonna come hang out at yo house....lol *
> 
> *Nice looking bud can taste it from here...*
> 
> ...


As long as you don't mind the floor SL2, I got the last space on the couch!!!



curious old fart said:


> SL2
> 
> I appreciate your comments.
> I had never heard of sannie until I was cruising the seed and strain review and I liked what I saw. Their description was almost as good as Jigfresh's and it was something I had to try...and once I did I ordered more..a quality product with top notch service...highly recommended. Their website
> ...


Sannies, now that is just ridiculous. McPurple didn't know what Trainer was, I guarantee he doesn't know what Sannies are. We also use Sannies as a word for trainers (well we do in Scotland) so to hear that for a weed strain, just made me giggle.....perhaps it's cause it smells like stinky training shoes?



mcpurple said:


> alright so about 8 of my seeds have already sprouted today, and im sure the rest are on their way, heres a pic of them they are unknown strain, from some dank from last year and theirs possiblay some whiteberry in their, also a pic of the veg box in action i have a small fan blowing air in through the cracked door, and then the small hole lets out the hot air and it works pretty good it was hittin almost 100 now with the hole and fan its stays way cooler,i just dont like that much light excapin though, specaily sinc its in the sam room as the flowering room is in,im almost positve the bloom room is light proof but still worried, but it should be fine, ah and the bigger plant is a small branch i took from the one in flowering it was at the very bottom so i decided to try to clone it, i have a small dome for it to i have tried to clone many times but never sucsesful i hope this one will root


 Be careful with the cardboard and the temps Mcpurple. Did you use rooting gel/powder?


SickSadLittleWorld said:


> DST, how's barbagseed coming along? I probably missed it but this thread goes so rediculously fast.
> 
> Here's my bagseed at ~18 days from popping up:


 Hey SSLW, shes coming along just swimmingly!!! My girl is looking a lot better. Will throw up an update pic of her later....


PhillTubes said:


> Ok well i got my ballast cooltube and everything in , had to mod the cooltube a bit , but my question is about my lightbulb its self... i got Two of the AgroMax 600w hps with that extra 30% blue in it. its a AgroMax bulb
> 
> the color fired up isnt close to the burnt orange of my regular 250w bulb.. i want to say that its not really red at all and if thats normal for those bulbs with the extra blue ... guess im just worried it would do sumthing weird to the ladys ... i know that the bulb is compared to the hortilux eye ...
> 
> AND WOW BRIGHT made my 250w look like a cfl


Glad the light is in, not had any experience with these, I use the HPS Son T so no experience with that...but I am sure it's gonna be the bomb!!!



minitrees said:


> Here are some pics of mine, they have about 25 days left!! I can't wait! Just for scale that's a 4x4 room and the back left one i had to tie all up so it looks alot smaller than it is, because the buds were all falling over! I'm hoping for atleast a pound when all said and done. I wish you guys could see all the bud in there, but there's alot of leaves covering some buds from this angle...


Hey minitrees, looking good in there. Keep the updates coming, we're a thirsty lot for updates on the 600.



mcpurple said:


> sweet will be lookin forward for the qaulity bud shots


You and me both bru!!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Weird video that the person put with this...but I thought it was apt anyway...
[youtube]B1A7x4nizKM&[/youtube]


----------



## minitrees (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey minitrees, looking good in there. Keep the updates coming, we're a thirsty lot for updates on the 600.


Will do, plan on some more pictures coming your way.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Weird video that the person put with this...but I thought it was apt anyway...
> [youtube]B1A7x4nizKM&[/youtube]



well thats weird... but ya

so it was weird i fired up the light i didnt think about the extra blue untill after the fact... the color is really kinda neat its almost just like sunlight more natural ... it just weirded me out still wondering if it will have any effect over normal hps tho


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

It's gotta be a better all rounder for sure Philltubes. Would be great to be able to run it alongside a normal 600 HPS for comparison. I am sure it will stop the stretch in your girls though for sure. And the lumens output is going to make your 250 look like a kindergarden light!!


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> It's gotta be a better all rounder for sure Philltubes. Would be great to be able to run it alongside a normal 600 HPS for comparison. I am sure it will stop the stretch in your girls though for sure. And the lumens output is going to make your 250 look like a kindergarden light!!



haha ya i had the 600 on in the room with the 250 and the 250 looked like a cfl in comparison


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

sweet baby jesus and the orphans minitrees those be trees son!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

wicked porn everyone! im a way off from having anything worth showing


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's the Barbagseed update - just put in another pot.
The before





And after:


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking very nice! Much better than last time I saw her. Could turn out to be some pretty good bud.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's the Barbagseed update - just put in another pot.
> The before
> 
> 
> ...


looks like she streched a bit from last time i saw her she is lookin way better though,
and i am carifull with the cardboard my temps are fine now it stayed at 70 all night, and also i used shultz root tone powder, i already had it and didnt want to by more rooting hormones, so i hope it works


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 22, 2010)

i thought this was way cool and a lil bit funny check it out and i am gonna try to post the video right forgive me if i dont



value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFax4KK7ArY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFax4KK7ArY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"

ah shit it didnt work sorry just click the youtubelink


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

SickSadLittleWorld said:


> Looking very nice! Much better than last time I saw her. Could turn out to be some pretty good bud.


Yeh, she (i hope) has cert picked up. There isn't too bad a stretch it's still quite small, that first black pot is only about 4 inches high. But it looks like it could be a tall girl for sure.



mcpurple said:


> i thought this was way cool and a lil bit funny check it out and i am gonna try to post the video right forgive me if i dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good, he has def picked up some tips from Rhazzel, but it's awesome. Thanks for the share McPurple.

Okay, so here is the link, if you click on it you will see the full address.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFax4KK7ArY&feature=player_embedded

You take what comes between the v=, so in this case: mFax4KK7ArY and the "&" sign

Then you put it between the you tube html. e.g [youtube] mFax4KK7arY [ / youtube] but without spaces


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 22, 2010)

ok did some reconstruction for venting in the veg box so i dont have to have the small door open, theirs a fan in the small box that is blowin air in the veg box and the hot air exits on the other side, 

also a song that i really like i hate our fuckin government, always tryin to lock us up for nothin, i fuckin hate the law, check it out and also i watered the plant today with almost a gallon of water and 3/4 teaspoon of growbig, 1 teaspoon of tiger bloom, and also a half teaspoon of mallasses, hope it will help with the yellowing a bit cuz im startin to get worried

http://www.youtube.com/v/jHImGrckyLE&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param

shit tryin so hard to post the video right just cant seem to get it im to much of a stoner, thanks for tryin to help me with it DST im tryin


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 22, 2010)

ok got my light hung so i feal i can post a pic in here now....

for more come to the journal


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks kinda bright Phill!! Nice. Is that vertical. poppin over to your journal to have a spy.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 23, 2010)

Good morning my fellow Roger 600 Watters. I got it DST if nobody else did...and I like it. Today should either be fun or a nightmare. I'm headed out to the links, got a 12:20 tee time. It's my first time golfing in months, I'll be prepared, lots of new balls and a few doobies should do the trick one way or the other. I also bring my own eraser.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Today should either be fun or a nightmare.


My prediction is a little bit of both.

Good luck out there brother. May your drives be staight and your puts the right length. And grant the people in front of you with speed... and the folks behind with patience.

And of course, let the rest of the foursome be at or below your skill level... with a good sense of humor.

(nothing worse than getting stuck with a wanna be pro golfer... c'mon... it's a municipal course for God's sake)

I still have a box of buds drying... but the weight of the CJ girl so far is 6.25 ounces. I'm thinking at least another 1.5 zips drying. I really hope to top 8.

The main bud came out to weighing 15.5 grams. Not too shabby.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey everyone. I will be apart of this group soon if you will have me. My 600w is ordered. Hopefully be here next week. I am new and still in the process of setting up my room. it is 3.5 wide by 3 long by 8 foot tall. I plan to grow 3 to 4 plants at a time. this will be for personal use and my parents. Looks like I have the lights covered. 4 t-5 4 foot flos, 600w dig balast. I have the mylar and the heat sheet on the way as well. This is a really cool forum, I have learned a lot. Have a good one everyone and good luck on your grows.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey everyone. I will be apart of this group soon if you will have me. My 600w is ordered. Hopefully be here next week. I am new and still in the process of setting up my room. it is 3.5 wide by 3 long by 8 foot tall. I plan to grow 3 to 4 plants at a time. this will be for personal use and my parents. Looks like I have the lights covered. 4 t-5 4 foot flos, 600w dig balast. I have the mylar and the heat sheet on the way as well. This is a really cool forum, I have learned a lot. Have a good one everyone and good luck on your grows.


Welcome Justlearning73... we are very glad to have you.

Look forward to your grow. I wish my parents would have let me grow for them.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok im still gettin more worried bout my plant it seems to be getting more and more yellow, it does seem to be mainly on the bottom, but still, also i watered it last night with nutes and this morning it looked much perkier but the leafs were tacoing, the only thing i know to cause this is heat so i lifted the light a few inches, the room is never above 84 either, i got some pics to try to show all the yellow, bare with the shit pics i still cant get the dam good cam, also some pics of the small buds formin, any help plaese or am i just still worrin to much the plant isnt slowin down in growth at all either oh and all th pics of yellow are differnet leafs and i pull at least 2 off a day just by touching them


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh, haha... you are worried. I saw your journal first.

And yes I beleive heat is the cause of tacos. Nute burn is where the serrations in the leafs edge start cupping up.

The plant looks great man. You are doing a great job.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks jig what is serrations, is that the small blades onthe outside of the leaf


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks jig what is serrations, is that the small blades onthe outside of the leaf


yeah... i don't think serrations is a term most people use... just what i say sometimes.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 23, 2010)

well then i think its nute burn their no discoloration but the serrations are the things cupping, and heat shouldnt be the issue cuz it just started to happenwhen i fed it, i only fed it 3/4 tsp, growbig, and 1 tsp, tigerbloom, and 1/2 tsp mallases,


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 23, 2010)

Bad news guys. I had a hermie somwhere in the mix and my whole crop got pollinated. Im in week 6 of flower and all i can see is seed production. Im just really bumbed. Im almost wondering if i would be better off killing off the crop and starting over with my known female clones. I just dont know if the time spent finishing them out is gonna be worth while. I had 3 dif strains that got pollinated by a bag seed hemie. I am going to buy a new camera usb cord tommorow ill post pics.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 23, 2010)

that sux to hear, but if they were mine i would just let them go for a bit longer, how much longer are they supposed to have


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> that sux to hear, but if they were mine i would just let them go for a bit longer, how much longer are they supposed to have


Yeah man its just depressing. They got another 4 weeks to go. There really seeding up bad. And it just really caught my attention yesterday. I did some disecting and found seed. my biggest purp plant is almost all seeded. my time warp is about 40%. The funny thing is the tranny looks the best out of all of them. I am alergic to pollen and that is what got me looking closer cuz my eyes where itching and i found a few popped nanners. gggrrrrrrr. I had a suspicion about them bag seeders. good thing is ive got the next crop from my female purp and time warp just rooted and wk1 of veg. and I got another set in the cloner.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 23, 2010)

How do I get rid of the seed nirvana seed ad?. Also i forgot to mention i put my mother purp in the flower room last night cuz my veg room is small and it was really starting to stink. Could she have gotten pollinated too. she has had hairs on her even when it she was under 24 hour light. I took a shit load of clones from her, and all new shoots have been popping preflowers.


----------



## luvvin growin (Jan 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well then i think its nute burn their no discoloration but the serrations are the things cupping, and heat shouldnt be the issue cuz it just started to happenwhen i fed it, i only fed it 3/4 tsp, growbig, and 1 tsp, tigerbloom, and 1/2 tsp mallases,


 should have 1 tsp/gal of Grow Big,or more if you have bigger plants,to keep the leaves green,just something I noticed.It's not much,but a 1/4 tsp. is alot of nutes to the plant.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

Bummer masonman. If it were my grow, I think the question I would ask myself was "do I want a bunch of different strained seeds?". If yes, grow them out. If no, cut them down and start over.

Just make sure either way to scrub the grow area down real good before starting again. That pollen is some pesky stuff.

Sorry to hear.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome Justlearning73... we are very glad to have you.
> 
> Look forward to your grow. I wish my parents would have let me grow for them.


Me too, mine chucked me out the house...hahaha.



1badmasonman said:


> Bad news guys. I had a hermie somwhere in the mix and my whole crop got pollinated. Im in week 6 of flower and all i can see is seed production. Im just really bumbed. Im almost wondering if i would be better off killing off the crop and starting over with my known female clones. I just dont know if the time spent finishing them out is gonna be worth while. I had 3 dif strains that got pollinated by a bag seed hemie. I am going to buy a new camera usb cord tommorow ill post pics.


Bad luck bru, Let the crop run it's course. You will still have some good smoke! And a pile of seeds and they are all gonna show female traits, it's just finindg the good ones.



1badmasonman said:


> How do I get rid of the seed nirvana seed ad?. Also i forgot to mention i put my mother purp in the flower room last night cuz my veg room is small and it was really starting to stink. Could she have gotten pollinated too. she has had hairs on her even when it she was under 24 hour light. I took a shit load of clones from her, and all new shoots have been popping preflowers.


oh, and you can't get rid of the adverts, they appear there automatically ona random basis.

Peace to all, no golf, but we are having a dinner party today.
On the menu:
The sonsie beast himself - The Famous Haggis
Sweet potatoes, Turnips, Mashed Potatoes, Scottish Smoked Salmon (smoked by Frank the American who has lived in the Dam or 25 years), Pram krokects, Deep fried black pudding, Cranachan, and of course, lots of Malt Whiskey (oh, and some weed, lol) It's the Bards birthday tomorrow so we are celebrating today. Good Auld Rabbie Burns!!

DST


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Me too, mine chucked me out the house...hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG dst all the Dutch cooking reminds me of my great great granny


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

Well the prawn crockets are Dutch, The Haggis, Neeps (turnips) Tatties (potatoes) are probably grown in Holland, but are traditionally Scottish fayre (Haggies, Neeps, and Tatties) By I add sweet potatoe as well, lol. Black pudding is also eaten by the Dutch, but this particular Bloedworst (-as it is called in Dutch - translated - blood sausage ) was also brought over from Scotland. It a Dutch Scottish celebration!!!


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the prawn crockets are Dutch, The Haggis, Neeps (turnips) Tatties (potatoes) are probably grown in Holland, but are traditionally Scottish fayre (Haggies, Neeps, and Tatties) By I add sweet potatoe as well, lol. Black pudding is also eaten by the Dutch, but this particular Bloedworst (-as it is called in Dutch - translated - blood sausage ) was also brought over from Scotland. It a Dutch Scottish celebration!!!



Either way it all sounds so good man my mouth is watering..


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

I know, hehe, I was up until 2 oclock last night preparing!! ( I love cooking, and eating as well!!)


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

So this is what I started the day with:


DST said:


> [youtube]c0gEa20Wsqg[/youtube]
> 
> And for the rest of my update (28 pics) feel free to stop by the Vertical journal.
> 
> ...


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the welcome. Yeah about my parents, I live on my own as they do also. I am getting to be an old man. So just trying to take care of them as much as possible is all. They have, well my mom has no idea anyway. DST I hope your party went well. The menu sounds interesting. I am hoping to be in the dam sometime in May. Atleast if everything works out right anyway. Anyway I have a question about the molasses. How much, when that sort of thing.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

Peace to all, no golf, but we are having a dinner party today.
On the menu:
The sonsie beast himself - The Famous Haggis
Sweet potatoes, Turnips, Mashed Potatoes, Scottish Smoked Salmon (smoked by Frank the American who has lived in the Dam or 25 years), Pram krokects, Deep fried black pudding, Cranachan, and of course, lots of Malt Whiskey (oh, and some weed, lol) It's the Bards birthday tomorrow so we are celebrating today. Good Auld Rabbie Burns!!

DST[/QUOTE]

dam dst this just made me hungry never even heard of some of this food but sound delicios, enjoy the feast


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

just a real good song id thought id share
http://www.youtube.com/v/nx1ee_6fH60&h www.youtube.com


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Here are my babies....Blue Berry, LSD, Sharksbreath, Red Dragon, Kushberry and LA Con x Skunk 4 weeks from seed....*


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

looks great sl2, they all kinda look similar for bein different strains, and man it seems like theirs so amny strains ive even heard of, it would be cool to grow 1 of every strain in the world in one room just to see all the differencse and stuuf oh and the smell would be so dank, anyways though plants are lookin good


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2010)

*A little bud porn for the sunday 600ers:*

*Big Bud*













*WW 58 days in*



















*WW 68 days in*

























*




*


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

those are some great photos of some great buds,


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the welcome. Yeah about my parents, I live on my own as they do also. I am getting to be an old man. So just trying to take care of them as much as possible is all. They have, well my mom has no idea anyway. DST I hope your party went well. The menu sounds interesting. I am hoping to be in the dam sometime in May. Atleast if everything works out right anyway. Anyway I have a question about the molasses. How much, when that sort of thing.


This should get you right, thanks Heads Up;


Heads Up said:


> I use grandma's unsulphured molasses, one tablespoon per gallon of water. I usually wait until week three or four of flowering and then feed them every third or fourth watering with the molasses.





mcpurple said:


> dam dst this just made me hungry never even heard of some of this food but sound delicios, enjoy the feast


Thanks bro, went down a treat.


SL2 said:


> *A little bud porn for the sunday 600ers:*
> 
> *Big Bud*
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the share SL2, these are my faves, the beer bottle, and the shades of light are cool!!


----------



## User Name420 (Jan 24, 2010)

absolutely amazing, how long did they veg?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 24, 2010)

Good evening all. Nice porn guys. I'm hoping to try some of that there white widow in a couple of months myself. Well it's been a long day. Up very early this morning to finish removing all the stem I could out of my trim. Took a break at five thirty from that to transplant my babies, they were all closing in on three weeks being in a party cup and I think the party had started to wind down. They are all now one day into their new temporary homes in half gallon grow bags. If I saw pictures of these plants on some thread, I would say they were indicas. So I had a few ounces of trim frozen from a previous grow and mixed in another two ounces of bud from the bottom of the plants. My final run is soaking now awaiting straining. I'll post some pics when I'm done.

Hope everyone had a good weekend and the feasting went well.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 24, 2010)

A couple pics of my girls in their new homes and a few of harry and bud.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

i like how u labeld them good and goodest i like that goodest


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

alright, today i was givin ( from a MMJ patient) 2clones i dont know the strain but i know their from dank, im growin one for the patient and one for me, also got about a half o of powerplant, and some whitwidow, for a 30$ dollor donation and it included the clones, i dont know age either so its start of day one for em, i will veg them till i want to flower them. they seem to have nute burn or a def. im not sure but should i cut the bad leafs off, both the clones also say plo on the cup i think its the strain but i dont know what it means, i got some pics of the babies to and a three leafed seedling, the seedlings seem to be some indica and some sative, but i dont really care for groin sativa, i have a new journal for the new clones and seedlings check them out, heres some pics


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 24, 2010)

and you didnt even have to use your ak 

sounds like a good day man. stoked to see this mystery strain flower out


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

ya im excited about the clones, i dont know how long im gonna veg them for yet though, and they have a few leafs that are pretty damaged i dont know wether to leave them or not


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2010)

my plants are really happy. i am 1 week into 12/12. i have had a couple timer issues but i think i got it all set now. i'm running 4 different timers. 2 on the lights one on my cooler and one on my sulphur burner. i had to get them all synced in.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

Wish I could get my hands on some of those grow bags, they always look so handy!!! 

Based on my understanding of patterns, should the last one not be BESTEST, Heads Up? lol Nice little selection. Last run I done was just pure bud leaf (from small leaves I pulled off the bud when skinning up) so I just ran everything into the 20mc filter. The hash is a real blast in the bong, like double trouble OG Kush, weed and trich hash mixed together. 
As you say in Akrikaans (or Dutch,) Lekker man!!

McPurple, just leave the leaves, lol. Looks like you had a nice wekeend.

fdd, good to hear things are dialled in.

Hope everyone has a good week.

Peace, DST


----------



## williewill420 (Jan 25, 2010)

I take my 4 plants with the longest side branches (right now euforia) and I put them centered directly under my 600. I built a fence on my buckets with bamboo sticks and fishing line just to keep all the branches up high for a more even tighter canopy. Lst train all 4 tops when its in flower so that all 4 tops are even level with the side branches. Just so I can get as many buds as I can on a even canopy level. I trim off all the scraggle buds and branches cause it is kinda crowded and put a fan blowing down by the bucket level so I get plenty air circulation thru out all plants. I line that 4 bucket perimeter with 8 more 3 gallon buckets with a more single cola type indica (right now whiteberry and lapis mountain indica) And I also Lst train all of those too. I pull all the tops down parallel and jack the plants up higher so all the buds on the plant are closer to the light. I try and aim the tops in as close to the light as i can get...tucking away alot of leaves in the process.
I see alot of peoples pics and they are afraid of their light or something?! Jorge tells you 18 inches away and everybody is set on that. But your plant will tell you how close you can be. I start at 14 inches and keep watch on the leaves and hairs and after 3 days if alls good i drop another 1 inche. I do the same thing again after 3 more days, if its all good I drop another inch etc. When the leaves tell me its too hot or signs of light bleach I back the light off 2 inches and Im golden!! Every top on all my plants are within 21 inches at the farthest away..I get double the yield that way. Oh yea gotta have a fan blowing across the canopy level too


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Williewill, thanks for telling us about your set up, and welcome to the 600. Please feel free to share some pics of your LST'd girls, we love words on the 600, but we like pics even better!

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

New member here. Just upgraded from a single 430w Son Agro to dual 600w's with ushio OptiRed's for bulbs. Nothing in the way of bud porn yet since the plants have only been in there fo 12 hours, but I'm here to show off the hard work on the build. It was a massive upgrade and mite genecide that took 2 weeks. Here are the shots, if you want to see more, check out the journal in the sig.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome build work, looks very sweet. Having seen the monsters from your 400 it's gonna be interesting to see what comes from the new set up. I remember reading in your journal that you were going to do two rooms (keeping the old set up for veg?) or am I mistaken.? Anyhoo, welcome bru.

Peace,

DST


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 25, 2010)

hey guys Im thinking of getting a 600w hps and am wondering how many plants can you grow with one? I was thinking 4 maybe 5 max, also what is an average yeild with a 600w hps per plant? Thanks .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

haha 4 or 5?!?! double that is about the limit to still get a good return per plant id say 9 is about the line


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> looks great sl2, they all kinda look similar for bein different strains, and man it seems like theirs so amny strains ive even heard of, it would be cool to grow 1 of every strain in the world in one room just to see all the differencse and stuuf oh and the smell would be so dank, anyways though plants are lookin good


 
Thanks McP

When young they do look a lot alike especially in the pictures. They are all showing their own characteristics now. I enjoy seeing the differences. 

We would need a big ass room to grow one of all the strains! It would be fun


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha 4 or 5?!?! double that is about the limit to still get a good return per plant id say 9 is about the line


thanks man, I figured you could grow a lot more than 4 or 5 .....+rep fo the answer.....


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> those are some great photos of some great buds,


Thanks McP



DST said:


> Hey thanks for the share SL2, these are my faves, the beer bottle, and the shades of light are cool!!


Hey DST, thanks man. Was crusing the thread and thought I would add some porn for the Club 6...



User Name420 said:


> absolutely amazing, how long did they veg?


Thanks UN420

They veged about 5 weeks. The funny thing is the first WW with the long cola was only 4" tall when put into flower. It just would not grow in veg for some reason. I almost killed it but put it into flower and it took off. It is like 34" tall. Go figure???? I am just glad I let it go...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> A couple pics of my girls in their new homes and a few of harry and bud.


Nice healthy looking babies HUp. 

How do you like the grow bags?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> New member here. Just upgraded from a single 430w Son Agro to dual 600w's with ushio OptiRed's for bulbs. Nothing in the way of bud porn yet since the plants have only been in there fo 12 hours, but I'm here to show off the hard work on the build. It was a massive upgrade and mite genecide that took 2 weeks. Here are the shots, if you want to see more, check out the journal in the sig.


Very Nice setup...


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha 4 or 5?!?! double that is about the limit to still get a good return per plant id say 9 is about the line


Or double that if you also have a mezzanine level to grow on


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Or double that if you also have a mezzanine level to grow on


Or just grow 2 monsters, pull half a pound of each... you'll have a lot of fun... trust me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

id still stand by my original 9 to be honest any more any your yield will suffer unless your running sog single colas.

i dont see much point in running with 30 plants over 10 if the yields is roughly the same but then again our laws are a bit more strict than yours D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Or just grow 2 monsters, pull half a pound of each... you'll have a lot of fun... trust me.


thats what i want to try a full tent scrog monster


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats what i want to try a full tent scrog monster


It's kinda nice to have a legal limit of 6 plants... just becuase that's one less decision I have to make. I either grow 6 or less.

I am picking up my 1500w light today. I guess I won't be able to show pictures from my next grow.  I'm not leaving though... I like it too much here.

Also... a bit hello to all the new visitors. Glad to have you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

do you work on a perpetual with 6 jig?

im going to be knocking the pics on the head in a couple of months too


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> do you work on a perpetual with 6 jig?
> 
> im going to be knocking the pics on the head in a couple of months too


No perpetual yet. I've been meaning to build a veg space for a couple months now. That's really all I need for the cycle to start. I have enough equipment... just no space. I have only had 2 real harvests in 1 year of growing now. But those two have added up to over 24 ounces. I can't imagine what I would be swimming in if I pumped out 4 or 5 harvests a year. 

It's early in the morning here (well 8am is early for me)... but I don't get the second sentence. You just mean you'll have something to take pics of soon?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

hahah swimming in buds is the way forward jig! 2 crops 24 oz = good going and growing! lol 

i meant im not going to be taking pics anymore im a bit uncomfy with it i have and will post pics but im moving house and the operation and if and when i start again i dont want to leave any trail i may post with a new username and through a proxy server we'll see.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah swimming in buds is the way forward jig! 2 crops 24 oz = good going and growing! lol
> 
> i meant im not going to be taking pics anymore im a bit uncomfy with it i have and will post pics but im moving house and the operation and if and when i start again i dont want to leave any trail i may post with a new username and through a proxy server we'll see.


Thank you. I really can't beleive what I've done in my first year. I actually had plans for more, so at times I get disappointed. Then I feel bad for being disappointed becuase I have too high standards. So then I just smoke and feel high, lol.

I totally know what you mean about the pics and such. That sure is one thing I don't like about computers, how they can track everything. Also, that is one of the best things about being legal, is being able to freely share with you guys and not stress about it.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id still stand by my original 9 to be honest any more any your yield will suffer unless your running sog single colas.
> 
> i dont see much point in running with 30 plants over 10 if the yields is roughly the same but then again our laws are a bit more strict than yours D


I agree, there are lots of things to take into account when growing, laws as well, although in the UK (and in The Netherlands) it's a real grey area. In the Netherlands if they bust you and you look like you are growing for personal they probably just let you off. But then they have been known to take equipment and try and charge people money for the weed they have grown (like being taxed.)
Commerical growers and Seed companies are getting busted here.
I am never going to grow this many again, I am quite para now. That's why I have set up a veg tent and then hopefully go for the big monsters, and just have a few of them.
My mezzanine is an experiemnt that may just work out...not sure if it's a long term keeper though.



jigfresh said:


> Thank you. I really can't beleive what I've done in my first year. I actually had plans for more, so at times I get disappointed. Then I feel bad for being disappointed becuase I have too high standards. So then I just smoke and feel high, lol.
> 
> I totally know what you mean about the pics and such. That sure is one thing I don't like about computers, how they can track everything. Also, that is one of the best things about being legal, is being able to freely share with you guys and not stress about it.


Hey Jig, as I said before, once a member of the 600, always a member, after all, there are only a few that are only running a 600, I run an extra 400, Don an extra 300, fdd (4 x 600.) So we are not, I repeat, are not, going to get humpy about seeing your pics, or you giving us updates, believe me bru!! WE want to keep seeing them!!
I am intrigued to see what a 1500 w bulb is looking like up and running. Bright I guess.


----------



## dankypot (Jan 25, 2010)

hey guys . im new to indoor growing . im currently 23 days into flowering 5 lst'd bag seed plants in 4 and 5 gallon buckets.i think its like 4 different strains. under a 600hps. the plants vegged for like 2 1/2 months , it was rocky start because i burnt them to shit with mg slow release when i started. im using botanicare pro gro L karma and pro bloom. i dont have an tds meter so i just kinda giving them like 1/2 the recomended amount . i want to put pics up but im worried about that . any of you guys ever use these nutes? im wondering how much to feed them couse i know im not giving them what they want any advice would be great. anyway im here glad theres a 600 club now .


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Awesome build work, looks very sweet. Having seen the monsters from your 400 it's gonna be interesting to see what comes from the new set up. I remember reading in your journal that you were going to do two rooms (keeping the old set up for veg?) or am I mistaken.? Anyhoo, welcome bru.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


What I did was move the veg and mothers upstairs into a closet and used the old 400w for my mothers. Turned the old room(veg, mothers, and flower) into strictly flower as seen in the previous pics. I am really excited to see what the bigger lights and controlled co2 can do for me since the old setup, the co2 was just on a timer and had a constant intake to water it down, so it was really just little bursts of co2 insstead of the constant 1500ppm its at now.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

dankypot said:


> hey guys . im new to indoor growing . im currently 23 days into flowering 5 lst'd bag seed plants in 4 and 5 gallon buckets.i think its like 4 different strains. under a 600hps. the plants vegged for like 2 1/2 months , it was rocky start because i burnt them to shit with mg slow release when i started. im using botanicare pro gro L karma and pro bloom. i dont have an tds meter so i just kinda giving them like 1/2 the recomended amount . i want to put pics up but im worried about that . any of you guys ever use these nutes? im wondering how much to feed them couse i know im not giving them what they want any advice would be great. anyway im here glad theres a 600 club now .


Hey Dankypot, welcome and feel free to post pics. If you are really paranoid about it, just make sure you have nothing identifiable in the pic, a white background or something. Anyway, up to you geez.
Pics are the best to give advise. As far as nutes are concerned I use BioNova at the min.


Integra21 said:


> What I did was move the veg and mothers upstairs into a closet and used the old 400w for my mothers. Turned the old room(veg, mothers, and flower) into strictly flower as seen in the previous pics. I am really excited to see what the bigger lights and controlled co2 can do for me since the old setup, the co2 was just on a timer and had a constant intake to water it down, so it was really just little bursts of co2 insstead of the constant 1500ppm its at now.


If it's a controled environment I am sure the girls are only gonna appreciate it. This is my first with the 600 sonT (and with the 400mh,) and for 2 weeks in flower I am fairly impressed with the vigour of the plants, and boy is it bright in there....I am sure you know what I mean bru


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 25, 2010)

dst so ur usin both the 400 and 600, i thought id put up a pic of my hoya plant, their an awsome jungle plant, and it flowers amazingly, and u can actaully eat the sap that comes off it taste just k=like honey


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 25, 2010)

does anyone know if their is a such thing that u add to your soil to ensure that your ph is always at a certain level, like say 7. so that if i add ph water that is say higher or lower than 7 would the soil stay at 7 i just hate messin with ph


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 25, 2010)

Hay all, had to cut them all down. I didnt realize how a few bananas on a herm could devastate the whole garden. Its painful. Well im starting over again, can anyone recommend a good reliable seed bank? Gonna try some new strains out.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hay all, had to cut them all down. I didnt realize how a few bananas on a herm could devastate the whole garden. Its painful. Well im starting over again, can anyone recommend a good reliable seed bank? Gonna try some new strains out.



hemp depot or attitude...


----------



## jackdirty (Jan 25, 2010)

hi everyone so the other week i bought 4 600w ballast..i usually use 1000wers ( currently running 5 1000w )... but now that my gf has her card i decideded to dedicate some of the garage for her i just built two room one is 6' x5.5' and the other is 4'x6' how many should work in the 6x5.5? i was thinking 2 but three might give me a better yeild? and stick my forth one in the veg room? any ideas thanks..


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2010)

jackdirty said:


> hi everyone so the other week i bought 4 600w ballast..i usually use 1000wers ( currently running 5 1000w )... but now that my gf has her card i decideded to dedicate some of the garage for her i just built two room one is 6' x5.5' and the other is 4'x6' how many should work in the 6x5.5? i was thinking 2 but three might give me a better yeild? and stick my forth one in the veg room? any ideas thanks..



dude you could proly get away with all four, but at least get three in thur...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Nice healthy looking babies HUp.
> 
> How do you like the grow bags?



I love em'. I use them to veg my babies. I started them in twenty ounce party cups and they are now in half gallon bags. I'll leave them in there hopefully another two weeks and then transplant them into their three gallon trash cans. To transplant, all I do is make two slices to cut the bag completely in half. Still holding the bag around the plant I put it into the waiting container and from the bottom, peel the bag off the root ball. I'm done transplanting a plant in less than two minutes and using this method I have no noticeable transplant shock at all. They are also cheap. I suggest trying to find the ones that are black on the inside and white on the outside, you can write on them with a sharpie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

ok so brief update.





the freak floater, it was stuck in its shell for so i teased it open a little and must have pulled a bit of the first leaves away. should pull through tho. really slow growers so far the floaters.





front left two are floater 





dairy queen cola, much better than the last lot loving the pk boost, one more feed of pk in couple of days then its a light flush and on to the shooting powder





some heat burn showing i reckon the extra blue spec enviro has made them stretch a little further than id liked but im doing a bit of pinching and bending and alls good.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dst so ur usin both the 400 and 600, i thought id put up a pic of my hoya plant, their an awsome jungle plant, and it flowers amazingly, and u can actaully eat the sap that comes off it taste just k=like honey


Nice little plant dude. Eating sap, interesting!!! Will throw up some pics of my fav household plants. 



mcpurple said:


> does anyone know if their is a such thing that u add to your soil to ensure that your ph is always at a certain level, like say 7. so that if i add ph water that is say higher or lower than 7 would the soil stay at 7 i just hate messin with ph


I use AZ-Kalk by ecostyle, which helps adjust the PH of your soil. I have never added anything in all my grows to change PH, but then that's me. Some say PH is the holy grail (perhaps for hydro) but for organics, as I say, never messed with it. MY reasoning, once you start adding something, you gotta keep adding it.




1badmasonman said:


> Hay all, had to cut them all down. I didnt realize how a few bananas on a herm could devastate the whole garden. Its painful. Well im starting over again, can anyone recommend a good reliable seed bank? Gonna try some new strains out.


There are plenty, I have used this lot - got my Blackjack and NY47 from them:
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d40_cannabisseedsseedbank.html



jackdirty said:


> hi everyone so the other week i bought 4 600w ballast..i usually use 1000wers ( currently running 5 1000w )... but now that my gf has her card i decideded to dedicate some of the garage for her i just built two room one is 6' x5.5' and the other is 4'x6' how many should work in the 6x5.5? i was thinking 2 but three might give me a better yeild? and stick my forth one in the veg room? any ideas thanks..


Hey jackdirty, welcome to the 600. I would usually say one per metre squared as a rule...so prob 3 at least.



Heads Up said:


> I love em'. I use them to veg my babies. I started them in twenty ounce party cups and they are now in half gallon bags. I'll leave them in there hopefully another two weeks and then transplant them into their three gallon trash cans. To transplant, all I do is make two slices to cut the bag completely in half. Still holding the bag around the plant I put it into the waiting container and from the bottom, peel the bag off the root ball. I'm done transplanting a plant in less than two minutes and using this method I have no noticeable transplant shock at all. They are also cheap. I suggest trying to find the ones that are black on the inside and white on the outside, you can write on them with a sharpie.


I want some. need to find out where I can get them!! Thery also look good for space management. My rounds ones can be quite awkward.

Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 26, 2010)

Good morning everyone. Has anyone used their water from hash making to water their plants?


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good morning everyone. Has anyone used their water from hash making to water their plants?


I usually water my house plants with it. But I don't see any issues watering your girls. It's all naturall stuff in there.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

My money plant:
So this was it in March 2006. At my old house - you can almost see the view over Amsterdam in the background.






And this is the same plant it in 2010:






and just so you guys can see, this is the view from my old house. Really miss this view, it was cool. Everyday for a year we took a picture of this view, and then at the end of the year we looked through the pictures as a slide show. Like a time frame camera shot or something. It was amazing to see the seasons change (especially in the park/trees)


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so brief update.
> 
> the freak floater, it was stuck in its shell for so i teased it open a little and must have pulled a bit of the first leaves away. should pull through tho. really slow growers so far the floaters.
> 
> ...


 Definintely looking good Don. So when do you start using your PK 13/14. I use mine from week 2 through to the end!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

i generally run from the end of week 5 after any stretchy phase fro a week n a half at pretty high doses then end on a week of purple maxx ive been favouring lately a couple days with the dehumidifier then a dose of gravity and chop chop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

DST said:


> nice shot man reminds me of the film i am legend for some reason!!?


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

May be because it looks so peaceful!! That was one cool part of I am Legend (all in all the film wasn't that brilliant) at the start when you saw the deserted streets, the deer running around...was nice. One thing I hate about this country, it is sooo densely populated!!! Was talking to the wife about a guerilla grow, and she was like, and where you going to find a spot that doesn't get trampled on in Holland? Good point love! We shall see, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

So people, the Mango is either a boy or I'll cut my own knackers off!! It's quite a handsome plant as well, but hey ho, dems the breaks.

















Do you like my home made grow bag, fat lot of good that done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah man the film overall was poor the book is immense really deeply delves into the descent to madness of the dr. worth a go if you get a chance.

shame bout ya boy man looks well structured. if you have space and the inclination the pollen would be handy


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey DST shame about the Mango. I was looking foeward to seeing that one. Are you going to keep it? Its a beautiful plant...


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man the film overall was poor the book is immense really deeply delves into the descent to madness of the dr. worth a go if you get a chance.
> 
> shame bout ya boy man looks well structured. if you have space and the inclination the pollen would be handy


Always the case, Don, books just crap on films in general. Will look into that for sure. Thank.

Was just mentioning to Trynagrowsumshit that he is currently sitting next to me in my office as I am still a'pondering.....

I also have the other Mango, hopefully that's a girl ffs.



SL2 said:


> Hey DST shame about the Mango. I was looking foeward to seeing that one. Are you going to keep it? Its a beautiful plant...


 Thanks SL2, it's a real shame, but like you say a good looking plant so I might just keep it for a while, get some pollen, then do the malky on it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't know if you've seen it before... but there is a trick for only seeding part of a plant. You use a plastic bag and water or something... I can find a link if anyone wants. It's pretty cool... you can just seed a little bud and that's it.

Oh.... also, supreme dissappointment. THe 1500 w I was to pick up turned out to be a 150 w. D'oh!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jigfresh- if you would find the link should be interesting to read.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Jigfresh- if you would find the link should be interesting to read.


Well... how is this for more disappointment. The guy who made the post got banned from RIU... and I guess some of his pics got taken down. So of course there are none of the critical pictures of how he did it.

Sorry for the tease.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/278305-medical-california-kush-og-master-3.html#post3536475

Also, I'm finally jarring the last of the Casey Jones. The jars are what I already have from her. She's going to fill up 3 large jars and a small jar for sure. Might need a spare.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

FEK!!!

It's with heavy heart that I write this, but it appears that Thelma and Louise, should actually be called Thelma and Louis(e - silent E) since the latter seems to be masquerading as a Hermie. Yup, you heard it correctly. I will get pics, but it looks like I am going to chop her. I am not taking the risk of it messing up my whole gig just to have twins in my grow. I knew it, my ex was a twin (she was fully female i can tell ya, but her brother was a boy) fek.

Wanna see pics?

EDIT: OK, i am back with some pics, it's not like it is just an isolated one, looks like quite a few on her. It's funny as she started getting frazzled tips on some of the top leaves, one has gone to the extreme of completely frazzling up. But most were okay, but after finding mango boy I was having a close inspection of more of the plants and I came across these bollox Bah, it has to be chopped. Sorry folks. I have not enlarged the photos, don't want to many herm pics on full display in the thread


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn DST, that sucks...I had a hermie last grow and thought I could catch the balls and pick them off. Did not work both plants ended up having seeds everywhere. I feel for ya bro...


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 26, 2010)

DST thanks for the pics. I have seen femailes and males before but not a hermie. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

damn man that sucks unlucky man, best off without heshe


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

DST said:


> My money plant:
> So this was it in March 2006. At my old house - you can almost see the view over Amsterdam in the background.
> 
> 
> ...





justlearning73 said:


> DST thanks for the pics. I have seen femailes and males before but not a hermie. Sorry for your loss.


 
is that a jade plant it lookslike it, also the veiw is awsome man specaily with the city in the very distant with the sun right on it awsome photo man, could be a nice postcard, and yes u can eat the sap its just like honey, the only shitty thing is it attracts ants but all well heres a pic of one flowering its not mine but just to show the awsome flowers, theirs a few differnet colors that can come out so here they are


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

some pics of the trans plant, i really like the sqaure pots i couldve fit 16 plants in a 2 ft wide 2 ft long and 4 ft tall box, heres a few pics head to the new journal for more info on the grow also the three leafed one is my favorite


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> heres a pic of one flowering its not mine but just to show the awsome flowers, theirs a few differnet colors that can come out so here they are


That is beautiful McP, Is that a Jade plant?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2010)

SL2 said:


> That is beautiful McP, Is that a Jade plant?


That is beautiful.

DST... sorry about Lewis.

Got the final weigh in..... Mrs. Jones gave up a gram short of 10 oz. Woo Hoo.

That makes over 14 oz. for the grow. Not too shabby for 71,000 lumens.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2010)

DST

Sorry about louis....but it's best to remove him/her from the hot, horny ladies...the temptation is too great.
Here is a site for grow bags
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/medium-containers/containers/cat_62.html
They say they can ship to A Dam

Don Gin And Ton

The dairy queen is a lovely lady....it's at this point that we can see the potential of the plant and to me this is when the growing gets interesting.

Jigfresh

Killer yield...great job!!! Since the Cal supreme court threw out limits, can't you grow as much as you want?


peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

no its a hoya plant its a vine plant thats from the jungles, its an awsome plant u can eat the sap off of the flowers and its just like honey, i think dst's plant is a jade though but im not sure, and the pics of the hoya flowers are not my plant mine is still small awaiting for its first flower, but thats what it will eventually look lilke


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 26, 2010)

DST Sorry to here about your herms man its just very frustrating for sure. Same thing just happened to me only i didnt catch mine and if it wasnt for the the bagseed cross i would have kept them. As a result i killed off everything and gutted the room. gonna do some remodeling anyway and get a sog going.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever recycled soil? And are spent root ball ok, or harmful?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

ok im still worrin about the yellow its getting worse, and all these pics show where its yellow and its just not the shaded leaves, it seems like the last feed didnt do anything, all i have is foxfarms growbig and tigerbloom, and superthrive.
what do i need to do to get them better


----------



## cph (Jan 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok im still worrin about the yellow its getting worse, and all these pics show where its yellow and its just not the shaded leaves, it seems like the last feed didnt do anything, all i have is foxfarms growbig and tigerbloom, and superthrive.
> what do i need to do to get them better


Just a guess... I'm having simular problems.... What kind of water are you useing? Do you check the PH? Thats where I'm at on trying to solve my problems,


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok im still worrin about the yellow its getting worse, and all these pics show where its yellow and its just not the shaded leaves, it seems like the last feed didnt do anything, all i have is foxfarms growbig and tigerbloom, and superthrive.
> what do i need to do to get them better


how strong are you feeding them at? Looks like a serious N deficiency, but it could be overfert if your nutrients are too strong. If possible try flushing the soil(run 3x the volume of water to dirt, Igal dirt=3 gal of water) and feed them with around 900-1000 ppm food with the N a little hight than normal. If this fixes the problem, the plant should show it within 3-5 days.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 26, 2010)

the post above is only if your ph is correct. If it isnt, always start by fixing the ph first. for soil, you want it between 6.5-7.0


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

cph said:


> Just a guess... I'm having simular problems.... What kind of water are you useing? Do you check the PH? Thats where I'm at on trying to solve my problems,


im using tap water that i let sit for 48 hours before i use, also i always ph it before and after i add nutes,



Integra21 said:


> how strong are you feeding them at? Looks like a serious N deficiency, but it could be overfert if your nutrients are too strong. If possible try flushing the soil(run 3x the volume of water to dirt, Igal dirt=3 gal of water) and feed them with around 900-1000 ppm food with the N a little hight than normal. If this fixes the problem, the plant should show it within 3-5 days.


i was thinkin the n def. to. ok i flushed about a week and ahalf ago, after the flush i fed 1 gallon water with, 3/4 teasppon growbig, and 1tsp. tigerbloom, and 1tsp. mallases, and after i fed the leaf serrations were curling like i overnuted, and 2 days ago i gave 1 gallon of plain water, and its ready for a nother watering when the lights come on, but they were yellow before the flush, and also i cant check ppm


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok im still worrin about the yellow its getting worse, and all these pics show where its yellow and its just not the shaded leaves, it seems like the last feed didnt do anything, all i have is foxfarms growbig and tigerbloom, and superthrive.
> what do i need to do to get them better


 just pull em off,and keep mov'in...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2010)

Which grow big are you using, the 6-4-4 or the 3-2-6?

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

its 6-4-4 and the tigerbloom is like 2-8-4, and i dont want to keep pulling them off because i believe the plant needs its leafs to produce buds


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2010)

continue with the grow and quit using the tiger bloom until she greens...your right about the leaves.....and they need nitrogen.

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

so how much u think i should use next feed


----------



## minitrees (Jan 26, 2010)

Snatched a couple pictures out of my grown journal of the recent progress for you guys.
White Widows:


























Wonder Woman:


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 27, 2010)

Not great like most of you guys but My first real grow under HID's 600w lumatek.
AK48 2~3 weeks left.











Jock Horror Uncured bud from first harvest plant


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Damn DST, that sucks...I had a hermie last grow and thought I could catch the balls and pick them off. Did not work both plants ended up having seeds everywhere. I feel for ya bro...


She gotta go, I had a smilira thing happen before, it ain't happening again. Pull em off, they grow back even more.



justlearning73 said:


> DST thanks for the pics. I have seen femailes and males before but not a hermie. Sorry for your loss.


 Thanks justlearning, I am figuring that pulling it will just give more space to Thelma anyway...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man that sucks unlucky man, best off without heshe


For sure Don, baws ain't good!



mcpurple said:


> some pics of the trans plant, i really like the sqaure pots i couldve fit 16 plants in a 2 ft wide 2 ft long and 4 ft tall box, heres a few pics head to the new journal for more info on the grow also the three leafed one is my favorite








Cute 3 leaf'er McPurps!!! Spin her round and she'll take off.



jigfresh said:


> That is beautiful.
> 
> DST... sorry about Lewis.
> 
> ...


That is serious weight Jig for two plants!!! Get in their son!!!




curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Sorry about louis....but it's best to remove him/her from the hot, horny ladies...the temptation is too great.
> Here is a site for grow bags
> ...


Thanks for the link cof, I will check it out.



1badmasonman said:


> Has anyone ever recycled soil? And are spent root ball ok, or harmful?


Don recycles his coco, and I believe he gets rid of the root ball on the whole.



1badmasonman said:


> DST Sorry to here about your herms man its just very frustrating for sure. Same thing just happened to me only i didnt catch mine and if it wasnt for the the bagseed cross i would have kept them. As a result i killed off everything and gutted the room. gonna do some remodeling anyway and get a sog going.


Thanks badmasonman, not the best news, but we shall move on...



cph said:


> Just a guess... I'm having simular problems.... What kind of water are you useing? Do you check the PH? Thats where I'm at on trying to solve my problems,


Like the new avatar cph, very insane



Integra21 said:


> how strong are you feeding them at? Looks like a serious N deficiency, but it could be overfert if your nutrients are too strong. If possible try flushing the soil(run 3x the volume of water to dirt, Igal dirt=3 gal of water) and feed them with around 900-1000 ppm food with the N a little hight than normal. If this fixes the problem, the plant should show it within 3-5 days.


I think he flushed before, Integra. I am kinda with genuity on this one... 


genuity said:


> just pull em off,and keep mov'in...


 I agree, you can't mess around with it too much now, further trials of adding extra x, or adding extra y, may just add fuel to the fire. 
How are the flowering coming along on it? Any adverse effects there?


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2010)

Hell yeh minitrees. just a few pics!!! lol, but very, very impressive. Top drawer!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

600 got the bling this mornin! nice work minitrees!? maybe you should name change to full blown trees


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2010)

awsome lst job and greatlookin plants minitrees, u to sourd777 shit looks good,

DST, the flowers are still growin at a seemingly normal rate still it just the leafs, so ur sayin i should just use my bloom nutes now or do somthingelse i am feeding today and need to know what desicion i should make about the feeding


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2010)

ok heres a pic of all the leaves that came off with just a touch of the fingers, theirs quite a bit and a pic of the o=plant after the leaves cam off i guess it is mostlly the lower stuff but it should have light for the whole plant cinsidering its one plant under a 600, but who knows

oh and dst about the three leafer what do u mean by spin her around


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2010)

i jsut found some pics of my old grow from seed i vegged them under the six hundred and also flowered, i was growin, bluemoon, mcpurplebubbakush, big sin, grandpa kush, the shity thing was that out of like 18 plants only 2 were female it was shity and then the females i kept had to be moved over 100 miles in the back of a pick up truck in the cold and wind, so one evntualyy turned hermie, but they still produced ok, i had the sameyellowing prob with those plants as im havin right now thats why i think its just the nutes suk, i wish i had pics of them in flower


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Dirty tent Noob grower still first real grow under 600w Lumatek and $20 Plantmax HPS bulb. ! LOL
Some more pics of first grow AK48/Bubba Kush/White Rhino


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2010)

your buds are lookin good but iu should really trie to keep thet place clean, but thats just me im just a clean freak, i clean my room everytime i go in it, how far are u into flowering again


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> your buds are lookin good but iu should really trie to keep thet place clean, but thats just me im just a clean freak, i clean my room everytime i go in it, how far are u into flowering again


Yea the tent got dirty doing some transplant few days ago gonna clean it all up in a few days.

The AK's are about 2~3 weeks before harvest and others are only 3~4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## dankypot (Jan 27, 2010)

mcpurp im no pro but i had the same problems and i went to a bigger pot size i bet if you transplant that will help just me 2 bits.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 27, 2010)

ok what i want to know is what you guys think about these two i cant decide between:

*Reserva Privada Kandy Kush* is a classic stretch of the OG Kush that bulks up and fills out like the TW to give you OG flavour and TW nugs. Once again we bring the medicinal benefits and the great taste of the OG Kush and crossed it to classic Cali. Train Wreck strain - known for it's good commercial yields, frostiness and lemony scents. The sweetness of this Kush hybrid is comparable to kandy and after one hit you will keep coming back for more!! Heavy crystal production comes on after the 5th week but does not stop producing! One of the most resinous plants in our cataloge.* Kandy Kush* is a true California flavour.\



or this:
*DNA Genetics Kushberry Feminized* c*annabis seeds *are the perfect blend of two top notch West Coast flavours. The Blueberry male from Oregon was used for his taste and vigour in combination with the zesty, lemon taste of the OG Kush from LA. *DNA Kushberry Feminized* is a shorter, stockier plant that produces a good yield. The exotic flavour doesn't rival her strength, she is one of our strongest strains of *Cannabis Seed*. DNA Kushberry is very good for medicinal use, helping with pain relief as well as eating and sleeping disorders. 
Kush Berry is OG Kush Heirloom x Oregon Blueberry, is 30% sativa / 70% indica and has a flowering period of 8-9 weeks. Kush Berry produces yields of 400-500g/m2


I like the sound of the kandy kush better and am leaning more towards that one just want sum input from you all im also gonna order GHS whitewidow , and more Nirvana aurora indica

might i add im looking for pain releif i know it says that in the kushberry but i cant find anything else on it like yeilds an such thats y im leaning more towards the kandykush


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2010)

dankypot said:


> mcpurp im no pro but i had the same problems and i went to a bigger pot size i bet if you transplant that will help just me 2 bits.


 
their in 5 gallon buckets already, and its tied down in about 2 differnt spots so it woul be hard, i really dont think its the roots, ill think about it though it could be the prob,, does anyone else think it needs a transplant


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> their in 5 gallon buckets already, and its tied down in about 2 differnt spots so it woul be hard, i really dont think its the roots, ill think about it though it could be the prob,, does anyone else think it needs a transplant


they can always use a bigger root space . the healthier the roots the healthier the plants at least in my experience..

i would go to a 7gal or if you have the room a 9 gal cause ur ladys pretty beast
my ladys go to a 7gal right b4 flower


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2010)

i just dont really want to have to untie every thing, but i guess it could make all the difference and all i can afford is a grow bag wich i really dont like, i think im gonna do it tommorow,


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i just dont really want to have to untie every thing, but i guess it could make all the difference and all i can afford is a grow bag wich i really dont like, i think im gonna do it tommorow,



youd be suprized mcpurple . i used to think how most people tell you 1 gal for every month. but now i know diff .


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 27, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> ok what i want to know is what you guys think about these two i cant decide between:
> 
> *Reserva Privada Kandy Kush* is a classic stretch of the OG Kush that bulks up and fills out like the TW to give you OG flavour and TW nugs. Once again we bring the medicinal benefits and the great taste of the OG Kush and crossed it to classic Cali. Train Wreck strain - known for it's good commercial yields, frostiness and lemony scents. The sweetness of this Kush hybrid is comparable to kandy and after one hit you will keep coming back for more!! Heavy crystal production comes on after the 5th week but does not stop producing! One of the most resinous plants in our cataloge.* Kandy Kush* is a true California flavour.\
> 
> ...


ok so my first pic is this
*DNA Seeds Chocolope Feminized* *cannabis seeds* which were originally named D-Line, are a novice grower's dream plant! With a uniquely heavy yield and large heavy nugs,* DNA Chocolope* is extremely easy to grow. This Sativa heavy plant likes to grow tall so beware if space is an issue, however she can grow out with a little training. DNA Genetics chose to cross our Original Chocolate Thai female with the Cannalope male, and then started backcrossing this to achieve a shorter flower time and still retain some of the Original Chocolate Thai qualities. What makes these *cannabis seeds* so special is that when you enjoy her you taste that chocolate you've been missing from the 80's! The *DNA Seeds Chocolope* is the "ONE"! Not much haze, but you don't need it.
*4 Times Cup Winner!!!*




*and i keep going back to this over the other 2 ... but want to know what you all think im looking at this as a final order*
*Green house seeds white widow*
*Nirvana aurora indica*
*and one of the above
*


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

dankypot said:


> mcpurp im no pro but i had the same problems and i went to a bigger pot size i bet if you transplant that will help just me 2 bits.


I think Dankypot got a good point there McPurps!!!



mcpurple said:


> their in 5 gallon buckets already, and its tied down in about 2 differnt spots so it woul be hard, i really dont think its the roots, ill think about it though it could be the prob,, does anyone else think it needs a transplant


It is a beast, and it's just going to get bigger. You are feeding it the right nutes, you have flushed it, and if the yellowing is still a problem it would indicate that perhaps the roots are struggling due to space. quite a job but it may be worht it.



PhillTubes said:


> ok so my first pic is this
> *DNA Seeds Chocolope Feminized* *cannabis seeds* which were originally named D-Line, are a novice grower's dream plant! With a uniquely heavy yield and large heavy nugs,* DNA Chocolope* is extremely easy to grow. This Sativa heavy plant likes to grow tall so beware if space is an issue, however she can grow out with a little training. DNA Genetics chose to cross our Original Chocolate Thai female with the Cannalope male, and then started backcrossing this to achieve a shorter flower time and still retain some of the Original Chocolate Thai qualities. What makes these *cannabis seeds* so special is that when you enjoy her you taste that chocolate you've been missing from the 80's! The *DNA Seeds Chocolope* is the "ONE"! Not much haze, but you don't need it.
> *4 Times Cup Winner!!!*
> 
> ...


Hey Phill, I have smoked the KK before, but still felt the OG Kush was nicer to be honest. The kushberry I can ask about, and the D-line (chocolope is the bomb) The flavour of the chocolope is a really intense taste (one of the strongest - a bit too much on the taste for me) And it def yields big. I will ask also about the kushberry but will only be able to give you feedback on this later. These are all strains that the Grey Area have or have had on their menu (they have mostly DNA stuff) 

Difficult choice indeed....shame they don't have OG Kush in stock anymore or I would just tell you to get that

EDIT, I always remember one of the regulars at the GA called chocolope - Crackalope. If you get into the flavour you just can't stop smoking it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2010)

my 2 lights on the right were going off after 4 hours for the first week of 12/12. i think i got it all fixed now, ....


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my 2 lights on the right were going off after 4 hours for the first week of 12/12. i think i got it all fixed now, .... View attachment 696473


was it the timer they were on that was shittin out or what?

at least they all didnt go out, otherwise Id see herms in your future


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2010)

i have a digital timer. you can program numerous "events". i had event 1 and 2 as my on and off times. as i was programming i went into event 3, just the first step. then i stopped. i didn't think it took the event since i did complete it. it took it partially and kept shutting me off at 12am. i cleared it last night so it's actually been about 10 or 11 days. they were getting light from the other single light but not enough to help with growth. i don't see any ill effects from all this. they all look really good, except that one mother.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

can't really notice any difference in the plants on the left or the right, so sounds like it should be ok.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2010)

ok im going to trans plant into a 7 gal bag i will post pics when finished hope it helps my baby thanks guys


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2010)

so i took the advice of transplanting, i got a 10 gal grow bag its the biggest they had besides a 5gal, the roots were extremely rootbound in my opinion, the plant should be back to normal soon, and also i got some calmag, that should also help, i am not going to tie them down again though cuz last time i tied down with grow bags it fucked my shit up ripped bags, or streched so its untied doin its thing, i transplanted it into blackgold coco mix, with perlite, heres some pics of the roots and it in its new home


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 28, 2010)

mcpurple, I'm sure your baby is going to be happier now. If the transplant doesn't help with the yellowing, I would give her an extra helping of nitrogen.



Happy one hundred pages my fellow six hundred.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2010)

Just checking in guys hey nice job evryone. Minitrees very nice. MCpurp nice looking pit and hope the best for your transplant. Well as you all know i had a major dude prob 6 weeks in flower and i decided to start from scratch. The whole works was seeded. Im still pissed but oh well. Does anyone have any experience with the ebb & flow system. Im thinking i may try to go hydro since hauling soil in and out of my house is kinda getting me noid. Ive been looking at the 55 gal rez to 5 gal pot set up.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 28, 2010)

I transplanted my babies sunday morning. Yesterday I watered them with the water I used in my bubble hash, we'll not talk about that, and they seem to love it. They are now all three weeks old and starting to grow quickly after the transplant.


----------



## dankypot (Jan 28, 2010)

nice mcpurps careful feeding it right off the bat,( if )that soil your using has starter ferts. but i bet in 3/4days that pigs ganna take off like a hooker in church.lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, I'm sure your baby is going to be happier now. If the transplant doesn't help with the yellowing, I would give her an extra helping of nitrogen.
> 
> 
> thanks heads up im pretty sure it will fix the prob i did try to give it veg nutes to a few feeds back and it didnt work,
> ...


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Jan 28, 2010)

What's with the molasses? I'm pretty sure that is supposed to be used in late flowering.

Plant needs N like nobodies business, not sugar byproducts.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2010)

SickSadLittleWorld said:


> What's with the molasses? I'm pretty sure that is supposed to be used in late flowering.
> 
> Plant needs N like nobodies business, not sugar byproducts.


 
im pretty sure u can use mallases anytime, and i already tried giving it N. so it wasnt that, also the roots were bound so im sure the transplant will help, im going by what my buddy at the hydro shop recomended and he knows alot about growing marijauna and what they need and when they need it


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey McPurps, well done with the transplant. Good job, she's gonna be much happier now regardless. You're gonna have a stonker of a plant lad!!!
Heads Up, do the plants look slighty high from the bubble bag juice, lol?
Masonman -Can't help with hyrdo, mine got taken by the Old Bill about 15 years ago, and it's been soil for me.
SSLW, one of the guys posted about molasses a little bit back, and the use of them throughout your grow. There are mic-organisms that help break down the required nutes for your plants. So in other words, molasses would be like a catalyst for feed assistance....I have never used it though. Each to their own.


----------



## dankypot (Jan 29, 2010)

speeking of how much to water latly ive been slowly adding water till my spots are wet . mcpurp, about how much water can a 5 gallon take? im using soilless . thanx . i should have my pics up some time today so you guys can see.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's something from my current Headband, and a pic of one of my old Headbands that one of the old school thread followers reminded me of. Hopefully this Headband will grow up to be just like her ancestor (although I had a guy on my old Thread accusing me of not growing Headband, boohoo, people should read threads properly.)






Old school


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2010)

DST, I like the touch of the rugby ball.

Heads up... sorry but I don't know much at all about ebb n flow. And it seems like everyone else here uses soil.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not Me. DWC all the way. Even the moms.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2010)

dankypot said:


> speeking of how much to water latly ive been slowly adding water till my spots are wet . mcpurp, about how much water can a 5 gallon take? im using soilless . thanx . i should have my pics up some time today so you guys can see.


 
when mine was in the 5 gal i was watering with 1 full gallon and it was just the perfect amount it had just a few drips comin out the bottom, and i to was in a soiless mix, but now that im in a ten gal i dont know how much to water with mabye just double the water cuz i doubled the pot size, oh and my plant looks weird now that its not tied down no more


----------



## dankypot (Jan 29, 2010)

sweet thanx . im using that . i just tryed to upload my pictures but rui just white screened and wouldnt loud anyone know if im doing somthing wrong ? pics to big maby?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2010)

dankypot said:


> sweet thanx . im using that . i just tryed to upload my pictures but rui just white screened and wouldnt loud anyone know if im doing somthing wrong ? pics to big maby?


Try loading one at a time. When I try 3 or more giat pics the upload manager doesn't like it. Talk about a waste of time.

So yeah, try one at a time bro. pm me if that don't work.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

evening peeps, just having my weekend bedtime smoke. 

i upload pics via my "picture and albums", - it allows 6 at a time!! Then you copy from there, helps if your a photo junkie like me. just need to make sure the pcis are less than 2MB or you get a naughty security token msg. 

I was checking out Barbagseed earlier, and was thinking, it looks like another bloody mango, but the seed was a big one, not like the piddly little things I got delivered. So mixed feelings at the moment. It certainly seems to like growing vertically!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2010)

just picked up some floranova bloom for my lady so i will be using this instead of the tigerbloom, and i might mix them on a few feedings , anyone ever use it, they guys at the hydro shop say its one of the best out their, and they use it so i hope it works good its really nasty lookin its black and thick oil lookin shit, its weird how we water our plants with stuff that looks and smells like shit,


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> just picked up some floranova bloom for my lady so i will be using this instead of the tigerbloom, and i might mix them on a few feedings , anyone ever use it, they guys at the hydro shop say its one of the best out their, and they use it so i hope it works good its really nasty lookin its black and thick oil lookin shit, its weird how we water our plants with stuff that looks and smells like shit,



i want to get GHs 2 part system i think the 3 part has to much n in it with the micro and grow .... with that you get the micro in the 2 parts


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 29, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> i want to get GHs 2 part system i think the 3 part has to much n in it with the micro and grow .... with that you get the micro in the 2 parts


Im pretty interested in GH's new General Organics line but havent seen any in action. they have a grow and bloom, then a root fert, a seafood fert, and there's a couple more i think 

I know the flora nova's good stuff so Im sure their organic ferts wouldnt fail to impress either


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 30, 2010)

BTW to everyone whos using a air cooled reflector how close/far do you have your lights from the top of the biggest bud in the room?

Thanks.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

in my vertical the bud or top of plants are right next to the lights at the moment. Depending on how cool a few inches or so I would say....best to see how your own girls take to it and progressively move them eather close or further away depending on their reaction.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 30, 2010)

Yo DST







..... jus gotttttta 600!










so you gonna show me the secret handshake?

pics tomorrow bru.


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a lumatek 600 digital running with and 300cfm exhaust fan on a aircooled reflector. 

I leave my plants about 6~9 inches away is that too far? Is that why im getting less dense buds?


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Yo DST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get in their my son!!!!! Nice one Scotty. Secret handshakes in the post....since we are the Roger 600 Waters, you need to also be able to spout spurious facts about Mr Waters himself..hahaha.



SOURD777 said:


> I have a lumatek 600 digital running with and 300cfm exhaust fan on a aircooled reflector.
> 
> I leave my plants about 6~9 inches away is that too far? Is that why im getting less dense buds?


I think you could get them in their closer, although it shouldn't be affecting it that bad. When I had my normal 400 I kept the plant about 40-45cm away, not much more than your 9 inches, so get eh a bit closer, if you can hold you hand close to your tube then your plants can be close to them. also a decent way to tell.
Peace, Saturday, the wife has a surprise in store for me. I also had a surprise this morning when I knocked my bong over and snapped the insert shaft, ah well at least the main body is ok, off to Roor to buy another shaft, doh!


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Get in their my son!!!!! Nice one Scotty. Secret handshakes in the post....since we are the Roger 600 Waters, you need to also be able to spout spurious facts about Mr Waters himself..hahaha.
> 
> 
> I think you could get them in their closer, although it shouldn't be affecting it that bad. When I had my normal 400 I kept the plant about 40-45cm away, not much more than your 9 inches, so get eh a bit closer, if you can hold you hand close to your tube then your plants can be close to them. also a decent way to tell.
> Peace, Saturday, the wife has a surprise in store for me. I also had a surprise this morning when I knocked my bong over and snapped the insert shaft, ah well at least the main body is ok, off to Roor to buy another shaft, doh!


man that sux about the shaft i broke my hitter cleaning it in the sink ( also ROOR )( i can still use it tho just took a nice chunk outta the bottom so it is real lose) only shitty thing is that it would cost me an arm and a leg to just order a new hitter dam it livivng in america sometimes lol


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey DST , and Don a nute ? If you have your bloom nutes all ready above whats listed on the bottle can or should u still up it ?

Say the rec. dose is 15ml a gal and ur all rdy at 20ml a gal would it be ok to take that higher?

ive alrdy been at 20ml a gal for 2 weeks ..


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

check ur ec and ppm if its under 2k then yeah but i wouldnt cram any more in if its higher


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 30, 2010)

ok this might sound stupid but if i was watering my 5 gal pot with 1 gal of water with nutes, since i now water with 2 gallons do i just double the nute amount also since the water amount is doubled


----------



## minitrees (Jan 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok this might sound stupid but if i was watering my 5 gal pot with 1 gal of water with nutes, since i now water with 2 gallons do i just double the nute amount also since the water amount is doubled


Yup. I mix my nutes in 1 gallon jugs, so I would just use 2 jugs, but if your mixing it all in one big bucket just double the nutrients.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 30, 2010)

ok thanks minitrees wasnt sure and didnt want to burn the girls


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2010)

Flower room from 22 days to 98 days


Lady cane day 57


Blue diesel day 57


Blue diesel day 57


Peace
cof


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very NICE cof!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 30, 2010)

ok while i was retying my big plant i saw a small male sac that was unopend so i tore it off, i only found one even after about an hour of searchin fot more but only one, i will not toss cuz i think it will still yeild great, and if more pop up i will just take off before they open, my last grow had the same thing happin and i just took them off before they opend and only 3 grew back and bud was seedless. heres a pic of the tie down if u want to see more pics take a look in my second MMJ grwo journal, oh and also when should i start to feed seedlings, if u need pics their in my new grow journal


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Hey DST , and Don a nute ? If you have your bloom nutes all ready above whats listed on the bottle can or should u still up it ?
> 
> Say the rec. dose is 15ml a gal and ur all rdy at 20ml a gal would it be ok to take that higher?
> 
> ive alrdy been at 20ml a gal for 2 weeks ..


By my calculations that's still less than 5ml per litle, which is what I am up to now (just the last feed) with my lot. Lets see how that tickles their fancy.



mr west said:


> check ur ec and ppm if its under 2k then yeah but i wouldnt cram any more in if its higher


Mr West, good to see you over this way bru! Good to have your knowledge and humour over here.
Your reply was worthy of being in the advert for a shampoo ad, the bit where they bamboozle the public with science...




curious old fart said:


> Flower room from 22 days to 98 days
> View attachment 698421
> 
> Lady cane day 57
> ...


The bud construction on the Blue Diesel is mad, cof crazy lookin stuff!



SL2 said:


> Very NICE cof!!!


Yup, more



mcpurple said:


> ok while i was retying my big plant i saw a small male sac that was unopend so i tore it off, i only found one even after about an hour of searchin fot more but only one, i will not toss cuz i think it will still yeild great, and if more pop up i will just take off before they open, my last grow had the same thing happin and i just took them off before they opend and only 3 grew back and bud was seedless. heres a pic of the tie down if u want to see more pics take a look in my second MMJ grwo journal, oh and also when should i start to feed seedlings, if u need pics their in my new grow journal


Three L's in Housing/Real estate, well it's the Three M's in rogue bollock spotting as well. Monitor, Monitor, Monitor. Good luck McP.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

P.S RooR is in full functioning order. Phew, that was a nice bong.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2010)

You need to fill a bowl and celebrate.

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

Just back from it. A very nice bowl it was.

Signing off now, the wife just treated me to a whole day at the spa: - massages, saunas, turkish, swimming, the lot (all au natural - eeck). So off to give her ther attention she deserves. Laters guys,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 30, 2010)

ok just a quick question if i mixed my nutes with my water today and didnt use it all will it still be good to use a few days after i mixed them, i wasnt sure so ive been just throwing away all the extra nute water


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 30, 2010)

If your nutes are not orgainc it should be fine for a couple of days, just give the smell check before you use. if it smells rotten, dont use it. If you use orgaincs, you can save it, but you'll have to airate it with an air stone and pump.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 30, 2010)

ok thanks integra21


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2010)

mcpurple

I just shake up my mixture before I use them...this adds the oxygen back to the mix.

peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 30, 2010)

so all in all it should be good for at least 2 days but make sure to shake well


----------



## SOURD777 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some ak48 harvest today.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful lady...very well done!!! Please give us a smoke report when possible.

peace
cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2010)

just chop'd down the top two colas,of my l.a women,wet was 255.69six more colas to go.


----------



## DTR (Jan 30, 2010)

well im close to harvest under 600watt hps ff soil heres a few pics of some sampels but i found like 30 dicks on my chemD he/she was stressed hard should i chop the slunt was only planing on going another week till chopping them all they trichomes are mostly cloudy with some amber could this not be a true hermie its in last few days of flower was reading sometimes they do this but they dont produce pollen
was planning on waiting till next grow to post in here cause this is a disaster crop lol


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> so all in all it should be good for at least 2 days but make sure to shake well


Normal recommendations are around 36 hours from mixing organic nutes, but I think you'll be good for 2 days. 



SOURD777 said:


> Some ak48 harvest today.


Nice pic Nice bud



genuity said:


> just chop'd down the top two colas,of my l.a women,wet was 255.69six more colas to go.


Good start Genuity!! 



DTR said:


> well im close to harvest under 600watt hps ff soil heres a few pics of some sampels but i found like 30 dicks on my chemD he/she was stressed hard should i chop the slunt was only planing on going another week till chopping them all they trichomes are mostly cloudy with some amber could this not be a true hermie its in last few days of flower was reading sometimes they do this but they dont produce pollen
> was planning on waiting till next grow to post in here cause this is a disaster crop lol


Hey DTR, welcome to the sausage thread. Seems to be a lot going around at the moment, worse than bloody Swine flu IMO. If you are getting them at this late stage I don't see how they will be able to infect your crop. It takes longer than a week to get a seed developed. All this is also doing is pushing more energy into the calyx's. Due to the m/f relationship with MJ plants, I think they often try and reporoduce close to their death....should be a good thing actually for your buds. Worse case scenario, you get a few little hard lumps that are young seeds.

Anyway, that Bubba bud with the little dark leaves looks beautiful. Thanks and welcome.

Off for my Sunday morning blaze. Lovely. Ian Brown in Concert tonight. not quite the Stone Roses, but hey, should be cool. I heard he has cleaned up his coke Roger Rabbit a bit so hear hoping for a good show.

This is what Growers have when they see a Chopper in the air, and also what they expect of their crop:

[youtube]f9wue5sCpuM[/youtube]

Have a Fearless Sunday,

Peace out,

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2010)

I love Sid Barrett, this is a classic, makes me think of my junkie bike, lol.

[youtube]AHRE5dyDKTA[/youtube]


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2010)

a few pics of the girl out of the hps light, she is gettin greener to, i counted over 40 main colas before i lost where i was counting, i will recount for a for sure number. i also fed her today with a 1/2 tsp floranova bloom, and also a 1/4 tsp of cal/mag. this pot seems like its going to need watering like only every week cuz its so big, but i dont know, heres the pics, she has quite a bit of trichs but my phone doesnt pic them up, but i tried to get some decednt shots


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 31, 2010)

First off, it's a pleasure to be in this kind of company...

scotty's the name, 
rollin j's the game, 
and I just got me a six-hundred.

let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late....


https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=699796&stc=1&d=1264979835
https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=699798&stc=1&d=1264979876
https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=699799&stc=1&d=1264979917
https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=699800&stc=1&d=1264979917

- the closet is about 3x3.5x7

-strains are SalmonCreek/BigBud (left and close-up) and Candy Purple(right)
they're 26 days into bloom. 

cheers everyone


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2010)

lookin good scotty, your about 6 days ahead of me in bloom, looks like u me, and dst all decide to flower around the same time, also do u have to keep ur door open like that, i do cuz it gets to hot, actualyy looks alot like my closte but the door opens on the other side, and the hour is still pretty early for me, what parts u from if u dont mind.


----------



## dankypot (Jan 31, 2010)

got it her we go around 15 days 12/12 bag seed 4 diferrent strains who know what. ill have more












and some vegging clones


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> lookin good scotty, your about 6 days ahead of me in bloom, looks like u me, and dst all decide to flower around the same time, also do u have to keep ur door open like that, i do cuz it gets to hot, actualyy looks alot like my closte but the door opens on the other side, and the hour is still pretty early for me, what parts u from if u dont mind.


oh, it's not dark here either 

i hail from the US coasts- ya know those ones to the west of the mississippi.

As for the door, well yeah I've gotta leave it about an inch ajar to keep temps

between 70 and 80 in the day-time, when the ballasts buzz right.

Has worked out thus far, but i'll be filling the closet back up with miscellaneous

crap soon hah... the mothball game's been a fun start, but i'm off to a tent in the future.

Nice to meet ya mcpurp, looking forward to the ride.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2010)

dankypot said:


> got it her we go around 15 days 12/12 bag seed 4 diferrent strains who know what. ill have more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but i dont get what this means can u elaborate



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> oh, it's not dark here either
> 
> i hail from the US coasts- ya know those ones to the west of the mississippi.
> 
> ...


 
ah, im out here on the west coast of the usa, i love the west, and i got to leave mine open about 5 inches with a fan blowin cool air in, its always about 82 with the lights on, but with out the door cracked and that fan man the temps getup to the hundreds, 
and my ballast is virtually silent except for the small fan in it and the top rattles a bit cuz its loose, but its very quite, what sytem u got, and i also want a grow tent for my 600 that way i could have proper ventilation although mine is working just fine


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, ventilation is the drawback... i've had to fight powdery

mildew on about half the plants... once they're late in bloom usually

well i've got two of these closet set-ups going on.

flower-mode is in full effect throughout the place.

I've got the 400 and 600w eye hortilux super-hps bulbs

with hydrofarm non-digit ballasts. They're hand-me-down 

and "experienced" we'll say, so they seem to hum a bit.

The small fans muffle it out most times.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2010)

i use a sulphur burner for 15 mins a day while the lights are off. what was once a mildew problem has now completely disappeared. i have had none my last 2 runs.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 31, 2010)

cheers faded. i'll try it

...yours look anything like this?

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f95/diy-sulphur-burner-7341/


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2010)

no, mine looks like this, ... http://www.humboldthydroponics.com/Green-Planet.htm


----------



## dankypot (Feb 1, 2010)

haha those are my plants thats all i was saying . i was rushed so i messed up. those plants are 25 days into flower . nd the smaller ones are in my vegging box. sorry i think i was stoned


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> a few pics of the girl out of the hps light, she is gettin greener to, i counted over 40 main colas before i lost where i was counting, i will recount for a for sure number. i also fed her today with a 1/2 tsp floranova bloom, and also a 1/4 tsp of cal/mag. this pot seems like its going to need watering like only every week cuz its so big, but i dont know, heres the pics, she has quite a bit of trichs but my phone doesnt pic them up, but i tried to get some decednt shots


I think you'll find she's a thirsty girl with all those bud sites!!! Just try and get a good feel of the weight when it's dry which I think you do anyway.



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> First off, it's a pleasure to be in this kind of company...
> 
> scotty's the name,
> rollin j's the game,
> ...


Good to have you in this kind of company Scotty. Nice avatar, especially for the Roger 600 Water, nice touch bru
You love yer Purples, Scotty!

Gonna be a good few weeks ahead me feels.



fdd2blk said:


> no, mine looks like this, ... http://www.humboldthydroponics.com/Green-Planet.htm


Thanks for the share fdd, I had to read the description on that website a couple of times....humbolthydroponics website administrator, see the English teacher at the end of class.

So what's the story, do you run this once a week, once a grow?? And would this work in a small space like a 1.5m square area?



dankypot said:


> haha those are my plants thats all i was saying . i was rushed so i messed up. those plants are 25 days into flower . nd the smaller ones are in my vegging box. sorry i think i was stoned


Hey Dankypot, either your pics are not being uploaded, or I am missing something....please upload pics kind sir

BTW. Ian Brown can certainly put a good song together, but he is tone deaf!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2010)

i run my sulphur burner for 15 mins a day during the lights off cycle. i do this up until the last couple weeks of flowering. i see no mildew and no sulphur build-up.


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Feb 1, 2010)

Bagseed update:







How's barbagseed, DST?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2010)

thought id shair a pic of my three leaf plant, herd they usally go male but i hope its a girl


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thought id shair a pic of my three leaf plant, herd they usally go male but i hope its a girl


Good going mcpurple, your baby is looking much happier...and greener. She looks like she is going to be a nice producer.

Keep those mutants, you never know what it might become. Out of the thirty or so females I've grown to completion, my mutant is by far the best one. I still have a good bit of my share of her stashed. I open the jar every once in a while just for a whiff. She's been in a jar for almost three weeks and once or twice a week I'll vape a small bud, pure heaven.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome scotty, a Hendrix fan? Pull up a chair and set a spell, we're a friendly bunch here at the Roger 600 Waters.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good going mcpurple, your baby is looking much happier...and greener. She looks like she is going to be a nice producer.
> 
> Keep those mutants, you never know what it might become. Out of the thirty or so females I've grown to completion, my mutant is by far the best one. I still have a good bit of my share of her stashed. I open the jar every once in a while just for a whiff. She's been in a jar for almost three weeks and once or twice a week I'll vape a small bud, pure heaven.


 
are u talkin about my flowering girl bein grenner or the mutant, and i will keep her if it is a her i have had a plant like this three times now but the last 2 were male, i also plan on topping it if it is a female


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Welcome scotty, a Hendrix fan? Pull up a chair and set a spell, we're a friendly bunch here at the Roger 600 Waters.


too be honest, he's the one who drove my fingers to the frets.
then I heard him say, "ya'll oughta listen to bob dylan.. that man says some things in his songs"

.. been hooked on the two for as long as my musical taste has been seasoned.

here, a joint for you


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

One of the coolest experiences of my life was going to see Bob Dylan with my mom. I was about 20. This was 10 years ago when Dylan toured with Paul Simon.

I actually ran into a friend from school there... it was so wild. This girl recognized me... introduces me to her friends and one asks if I want large beer. It was so cool cause I was underage. Then I intoduced them to my mom and ventured back with them alone to the grass (my mom and I had seats). Back in the back was where all the fun was. I smoked a few bowls until I thought I wasn't going to be able to find mom.

Weirdest part of the whole night was early on. I had snuck a joint in. I was sure then when I started smoking others would appear to help me. Not one person walked over. I even noded to some hippy looking folks to come over and smoke. No luck.

I think everyone brought enough for themselves.... not sure. More for me so whatever right.

Rock on fellas.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys and gals?, I'm back from the dead, sorta'. This old man is whooped, and it's only monday. Last week was a killer week at work and the next two weeks are worse. I've been keeping up with the club, I've just been to tired to type at night. I'm almost finished changing my room around but I still can't decide what I want to do with these plants. After a quick inspection, the jock horror just got topped and the malawi 99 bent over and tied down. I'm going to top and clone the feminized ones, that's settled.

Me, my partner in stupid and my buddy from work who might as well be my son, blew insulation into my attic sunday. Figured it would be a lot easier to do it on a cool day rather than wait until summer. By the time I put these things into flower they will have vegged for almost six weeks. I hope I'm not making a mistake with these sativas.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

mcpurple. Your big girl looks greener.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> By the time I put these things into flower they will have vegged for almost six weeks. I hope I'm not making a mistake with these sativas.


Holy shit Heads Up. You've vegged the sativa's out for 6 weeks? How tall are they now?

Dude... those things are going to be 20' tall.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> too be honest, he's the one who drove my fingers to the frets.
> then I heard him say, "ya'll oughta listen to bob dylan.. that man says some things in his songs"
> 
> .. been hooked on the two for as long as my musical taste has been seasoned.
> ...


So you been playin' guitar for forty years or so? I'm just presuming if you heard him say, well, anything, you are an old hippie. There's no sense in denying it.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple. Your big girl looks greener.


 
ok gotcha, ya she is doin better since the transplant, she is startin to stink very good also,


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

SickSadLittleWorld said:


> Bagseed update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly not looking as healthy as these SSLW! Funny that you mention it, and that I am on the net after midnight on a school night, but I just chopped Barbagseed's head off. I was getting quite annoyed with it looking like the mangos I have just kicked in the balls. So I though I'd tried and make it look a bit different. Anyway, I have a pic so will throw it up in a minute.



mcpurple said:


> thought id shair a pic of my three leaf plant, herd they usally go male but i hope its a girl


 [youtube]lg_PNKah1ow[/youtube] 



Heads Up said:


> Welcome scotty, a Hendrix fan? Pull up a chair and set a spell, we're a friendly bunch here at the Roger 600 Waters.


Evening chief, nice to see ya on at the same time.



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> too be honest, he's the one who drove my fingers to the frets.
> then I heard him say, "ya'll oughta listen to bob dylan.. that man says some things in his songs"
> 
> .. been hooked on the two for as long as my musical taste has been seasoned.
> ...


Sorry, bru I just smoked my last joint of the evening....all to myselfish.

Peace the 600,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit Heads Up. You've vegged the sativa's out for 6 weeks? How tall are they now?
> 
> Dude... those things are going to be 20' tall.


Not yet jigfresh, three popped january the fourth and then one each on the fifth and sixth. Tomorrow after work I'll top the strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and the sour cream and clone the tops, these are the feminized seeds from greenhouse.

I just topped the jock horror to just above the second node, it was getting huge. These plants don't look sativa...ish. When I say huge, the leaves are huge and it's starting to grow vertically rather quickly. The malawi is going to be bushy and as I said earlier, she is bent over and tied down, just like I like my girls. Other than the jock horror, none of them have reached a foot tall but they are getting close.

I'm stoned and tired. Give me a few minutes and I'll post some pics.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for the video dst that is all i want is girls,


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> One of the coolest experiences of my life was going to see Bob Dylan with my mom. I was about 20. This was 10 years ago when Dylan toured with Paul Simon.
> 
> I actually ran into a friend from school there... it was so wild. This girl recognized me... introduces me to her friends and one asks if I want large beer. It was so cool cause I was underage. Then I intoduced them to my mom and ventured back with them alone to the grass (my mom and I had seats). Back in the back was where all the fun was. I smoked a few bowls until I thought I wasn't going to be able to find mom.
> 
> ...


Cool story Jig. Did you find Mom?



Heads Up said:


> Not yet jigfresh, three popped january the fourth and then one each on the fifth and sixth. Tomorrow after work I'll top the strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and the sour cream and clone the tops, these are the feminized seeds from greenhouse.
> 
> I just topped the jock horror to just above the second node, it was getting huge. These plants don't look sativa...ish. When I say huge, the leaves are huge and it's starting to grow vertically rather quickly. The malawi is going to be bushy and as I said earlier, she is bent over and tied down, just like I like my girls. Other than the jock horror, none of them have reached a foot tall but they are getting close.
> 
> I'm stoned and tired. Give me a few minutes and I'll post some pics.


Take yer time bru!


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

Here she boring is (if she's a she thang) Chopped the head and have stuck that in to root, just incase, who knows.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she's cute DST.

And yeah... found my mom... I think she was wondering why I was acting so funny though, haha.

Nice B-Boys video. Brings me back to the good old days.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2010)

when is the best time to top seed plants for the most colas off one top, i want to top my seedlings but not sure as to when and where to top it


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> when is the best time to top seed plants for the most colas off one top, i want to top my seedlings but not sure as to when and where to top it


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of these were taken when they were still in my closet last week. They've been under the mh since saturday morning.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

If you top above the second node, you will get four colas. Above the third, I think?, you'll get two. You can top after the plant has five or six true nodes. This way it gives the plant time to establish good roots before topping.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2010)

yes i want the four tops so i will cut at the second node, where do i start counting the nodes. heres a pic how many nodes does this one have


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

Fat leaves for sativas Heads up. Looking great though, What's the strain?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2010)

mcpurple. I see three nodes. Uncle Ben has a topping technique in a sticky in advanced growing.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple. I see three nodes. Uncle Ben has a topping technique in a sticky in advanced growing.


Oops... that's what I thought I was posting.

I guess I should actually look at the stuff I link to... make sure it's what I thought it was.

My memory is weird today... usually more reliable.

Oh crap.... I HAVEN"T SMOKED. Haha. That would be the problem.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

hehe- smoking the CJ, Jig?

Good night folks, enjoy the chinwagging,

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple. I see three nodes. Uncle Ben has a topping technique in a sticky in advanced growing.


so where the first leafs are is where the first node is right, and i have been looking in ub's thread and thats why im topping and i want four or more tops


----------



## dankypot (Feb 1, 2010)

can you guys see these pics? having trouble sorry to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

I SEE THEM!!!!

They are huge and beautiful.

Great work my friend.


----------



## dankypot (Feb 1, 2010)

ok im happy know ill get some better shots tomarro.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Yah, Dankypot pics. Look superb, and at about the same stage as mine. Keep em coming!

Peace, DST


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Feb 2, 2010)

THis is a random fem'd strain at day 61 thinkin of doin a master kush scrog after this one any advise on the strain ??







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So you been playin' guitar for forty years or so? I'm just presuming if you heard him say, well, anything, you are an old hippie. There's no sense in denying it.


well, maybe an old hippie reincarnated.... but yeah Jimi n I talk every now and again, he's a saucy cat.

i'm only 20 my friend.




edit: hey black widow, looks tasty. do you do fem seeds alot? If so, what's been your hermie rate?


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

There's a bit too much flash in the picture (the bud reflects that and you tend to get a brighter looking bud. So it's hard to tell. what it is. Looks nice though.
Here it is normal ways up thanks for the post. What are you working with?







Peace, DST


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Feb 2, 2010)

600w digi lumatek and advanced nutrients mediums soil, sorta burned the plants halfway through but they still pulled through next one will be bang on. The smell is fruity on the last plant and this bud from a diff plant has a strong feul smell to it u can clearly see the burn.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

in a tent somewhere near me..........


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 2, 2010)

beutifull don gin and ton, how far along in flower


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 2, 2010)

today is a shitty day, i thought some of my calyxs were lookin swole so i plucked one off and in side was a small green seed lookin thing, im sure it was a seed, so i took about 6 more off from around the plant and also was the smal green seed, im pissed, i didnt see any male sacs except one that was unopend and i plucked it, i also just check it for like 20 min to check for open sacs or bananas and i didnt see any, now im stuck as to if i continue to flower it but i have clones that cant stay in the veg box for that long, i think the bud will still be dank but just seeded what do u guys thik i should do


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in a tent somewhere near me..........


  Sweet Don, around 5-6 weeks now me thinks. Hope all is well with you bru,

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Fat leaves for sativas Heads up. Looking great though, What's the strain?


Feminized strawberry haze, feminized arjan's haze #1, feminized sour cream. Regular seeds, jock horror and malawi 99.

I still have nine beans each of the jock horror and malawi 99. Feminized beans, I have one each of super silver haze, neville's haze and hawaiian snow. I chose greenhouse seeds sativa mix because of the mix of hazes.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> today is a shitty day, i thought some of my calyxs were lookin swole so i plucked one off and in side was a small green seed lookin thing, im sure it was a seed, so i took about 6 more off from around the plant and also was the smal green seed, im pissed, i didnt see any male sacs except one that was unopend and i plucked it, i also just check it for like 20 min to check for open sacs or bananas and i didnt see any, now im stuck as to if i continue to flower it but i have clones that cant stay in the veg box for that long, i think the bud will still be dank but just seeded what do u guys thik i should do


1,Get us as good a pic as possible. Use as much natural light to assist the quality of the pic.

2, check the plant for open male flowers instead of sacs. If a sac has opened and polenated parts of your plant then you will see a little white flower, these can be under the small leaves that are generally at the base of the branches near the stem. They can be buggers to spot. 

If you got one then it's most likely all the lower bud sites will grow seeds. but you will still get good bud at the top, I guarantee. 

Can you also get us a pic of one of the sacs?

Peace bru

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 2, 2010)

mcpurple, if it were me, I would finish them out. What's a couple of seeds amongst friends? I'm finding some in my bud and I never saw a single banana. Who knows, maybe I got lucky and have a batch of feminized seeds? I do know this, even though it was only my third grow and there are some seeds in some of the buds, it's kick ass smoke. Everyone who was lucky enough to get some wanted more.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> 1,Get us as good a pic as possible. Use as much natural light to assist the quality of the pic.
> 
> 2, check the plant for open male flowers instead of sacs. If a sac has opened and polenated parts of your plant then you will see a little white flower, these can be under the small leaves that are generally at the base of the branches near the stem. They can be buggers to spot.
> 
> ...


 
i will get a pic in a few min, i have checked the whole plant thourghly like ten times in the last 3 days for male flowers and sacs, i found 1 unopend sac 3 days ago, and thats it, also i pulled the calyxs off on the top buds, and thats where what i think is a seed is,, and no pic of a sac cuz i cant find any


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Feminized strawberry haze, feminized arjan's haze #1, feminized sour cream. Regular seeds, jock horror and malawi 99.
> 
> I still have nine beans each of the jock horror and malawi 99. Feminized beans, I have one each of super silver haze, neville's haze and hawaiian snow. I chose greenhouse seeds sativa mix because of the mix of hazes.


 sorry Heads up, now that i see the list you have named them before.

Candy shop stuff. 

I was interested to read that the Cali Orange of mine is an indica/sativa. It looks more sativa to me....oh well. It also said it finishes between 45-55 days. So under 8 weeks, we shall see.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 2, 2010)

I had a not very nice surprise awaiting me when I got home from work, my light was out. Not even seventy hours on the lamp and it burned out. I'm waiting for a response from htg supply to the email I whipped off to them. It seems there's also been a change of plans, I'm not topping and cloning my feminized plants. I covered my exhaust outlet in my closet before we blew the insulation into the attic and I forgot to dig it out and uncover it. My attic access is in my closet in my grow room and I just got it all put back together and I'm not climbing up into all that insulation to dig it out, I'll just have to find another method to remove the cover. So I guess I'll find out just how big these plants are going to get after all. Sunday they will go into 12/12, that will be five full weeks of vegging. I'm hoping to end up with some top notch el supremo bud.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, if it were me, I would finish them out. What's a couple of seeds amongst friends? I'm finding some in my bud and I never saw a single banana. Who knows, maybe I got lucky and have a batch of feminized seeds? I do know this, even though it was only my third grow and there are some seeds in some of the buds, it's kick ass smoke. Everyone who was lucky enough to get some wanted more.


 
yes i want to keep flowering it but i have other clones that will out grow my veg box before its done, and i dont want to risk putting them in their with my girl in flower, and im sure it is seeded they look like small green seeds, and out of 7 calyxs that i plucked off 7 had seeds, heres the best photose of the calyx before i opend it and what came out of it in the last 2


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 2, 2010)

Candy shop stuff? Not familiar with the meaning, enlighten me please.

None of these strains are pure sativa, I didn't want pure sativa strains. I'm thinking most of these are something like 70/30 sativa, the hazes maybe 80/20 sativa?

I wanted something different than indica all the time. A nice up sativa buzz during the day should do the trick. I'll keep the indicas for the evenings.

I also made my second batch of hash. I'm not sure of what I should be getting weight wise, but the 25 micron hash is really good. First hash I've smoked in over twenty years.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> yes i want to keep flowering it but i have other clones that will out grow my veg box before its done, and i dont want to risk putting them in their with my girl in flower, and im sure it is seeded they look like small green seeds, and out of 7 calyxs that i plucked off 7 had seeds, heres the best photose of the calyx before i opend it and what came out of it in the last 2


Looks weird. Well if you have space in the room, I agree with, Heads Up keep growin the plant out.



Heads Up said:


> Candy shop stuff? Not familiar with the meaning, enlighten me please.
> 
> .


With all those varieties it's going to be like being a "kid in a Candy store" So Candy Shop stuff...nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah, got it now. Funny thing dst, I feel like a kid in a candy shop every grow and I'm always looking forward to the next one. I still have the freebies from the attitude's christmas offer, the skunk train. I believe I've reached the point where I have enough of a stash from my last grow and the stash I will receive from my partner when his are done it should carry me through the three months or so of flowering for my girls. My goal when I started was to not have to expose myself to the street scene. First off I don't want to get busted and as importantly, I was tired of paying good money for crap smoke. I'm old enough to remember penny candy, some candy was two pieces for a penny and there were quite a few stores in my neighborhood that had great candy selections. Now the store is in my spare bedroom, I go there quite often.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 2, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> well, maybe an old hippie reincarnated.... but yeah Jimi n I talk every now and again, he's a saucy cat.
> 
> i'm only 20 my friend.
> 
> ...



Jimi and Dylan, not exactly the choice of music I would expect for someone of your age, I'm impressed. These are guys from my teen years, I'm about to turn fifty seven. Dylan was never really my cup of tea. Great lyrics but his singing, for lack of a better term, just not for me. Your usage of the line from all along the watchtower, I'm sure you are aware Dylan wrote the song but in my mind all I hear is Jimi performing the song.

Another thing, I am very impressed with your command of the english language and even more so that you actually use punctuation. For a young un' that is.

So how long have you been playing?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 2, 2010)

Just not tonight. Time for me to go to the store. Last day of the steak sale and I like a good rib eye.

Tonight is pizza night. Catch ya'll later.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Here it is normal ways up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very NICE my friend...


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 2, 2010)

got my 600 watt grow up and going take a look 8 plants 5 strains all fem


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 2, 2010)

MCpurple. One thing to consider is that if your plants in veg and clone are clones from that hermie plant they will also be hermie. I dedcided to get rid of mine because they had 4 weeks to go in flower. I have read that once a plant starts producing seed all bud production stops. So if youve packed on some bud before the seeding started it may be worth finishing them out. But after harvest i would thoroughly clean your flower room. I actually gutted mine and am rebuilding a better version of what i had. Good luck just watch out for them damn hermies especially if your growing more than 1 strain. Peace


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Feb 2, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> well, maybe an old hippie reincarnated.... but yeah Jimi n I talk every now and again, he's a saucy cat.
> 
> i'm only 20 my friend.
> 
> ...


I get fem'd all the time from marijuana-seeds.nl and not a hermie yet i've had actual males and they've sent me free fem'd seeds for fuckin up/.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Jimi and Dylan, not exactly the choice of music I would expect for someone of your age, I'm impressed. These are guys from my teen years, I'm about to turn fifty seven. Dylan was never really my cup of tea. Great lyrics but his singing, for lack of a better term, just not for me. Your usage of the line from all along the watchtower, I'm sure you are aware Dylan wrote the song but in my mind all I hear is Jimi performing the song.
> 
> Another thing, I am very impressed with your command of the english language and even more so that you actually use punctuation. For a young un' that is.
> 
> So how long have you been playing?


Yeah his voice.... well as you know, some dig it and some don't - simple as it gets. I actually think he was a damn good natural 'til 65 err so.

Surprised by punctuation? I guess I don't blame ya... I hate to say it, but the general sight of my peers is well..... disappointing. Ah well.

Yep, I love Dylan's original version of the watchtower. However, I also read that after he heard the way Jimi performed it, he _tried_ to play it like Jimi from then on out.... hah. Dylan's a mastermind, but isn't afraid to acknowledge when he's outdone. 

I've been familiar with frets for as long as I can remember. Played relentlessly now for 7 years. Wish I had 7 years of relentless grow know-how to boot but that's what ya'll - my dear internet botanically-saavy friends - are here for.


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Feb 2, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Very NICE my friend...


Thanks!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 2, 2010)

B l a c k W i d o w said:


> I get fem'd all the time from marijuana-seeds.nl and not a hermie yet i've had actual males and they've sent me free fem'd seeds for fuckin up/.


Wow. Sweet deal. For some reason I didn't expect that kind of hospitality. You're helping to thaw my icy views towards fems.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 2, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> MCpurple. One thing to consider is that if your plants in veg and clone are clones from that hermie plant they will also be hermie. I dedcided to get rid of mine because they had 4 weeks to go in flower. I have read that once a plant starts producing seed all bud production stops. So if youve packed on some bud before the seeding started it may be worth finishing them out. But after harvest i would thoroughly clean your flower room. I actually gutted mine and am rebuilding a better version of what i had. Good luck just watch out for them damn hermies especially if your growing more than 1 strain. Peace


 
im about three weeks into flower, and my clones are not from that plant, i think i am just gonna finish it to at least get some bud, but i dont know, im so bummed, about thi shit


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey folks, busy night at the 600. We got candy, weed, music chat and, Heads Up even brought Beef and Pizza's to the fore. What a random bunch we are......

Nice, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Sweet Don, around 5-6 weeks now me thinks. Hope all is well with you bru,
> 
> Peace, DST


haha try 3 

dairy queen is a real low yielder dope is danktastic but not much of it, the first run they were at about this size when they hit 9 weeks i was gutted...


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

oh, I thought yours had gone into flower before mine....

Certainly looks good for 3!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

baaaaaahahaha were talking at cross purposes you were spot on they are at just over 6 weeks 3 weeks left to go i wish they were this big at 3 weeks in flower matey i tell ya


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2010)

So I thought I would share some with you....

Blue diesel

These pictures were taken just before harvest. Plant has dried and is being thoroughly enjoyed. It has a diesel aroma when broken with a blueberry taste when smoked. At the first hit the body is instantly aware and after further hits it creeps into my head for a uplifting, energetic high. I'm really enjoying this flavor and buzz.

2 more blue diesels that will be harvested tonight

 

some of the joys of a staggered harvest

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

truly nice work cof ! 

love the swollen calyx with receding pistils not something you see that much most folk wait for them to run them pull but i like a little bit after when they recede. truly ready!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baaaaaahahaha were talking at cross purposes you were spot on they are at just over 6 weeks 3 weeks left to go i wish they were this big at 3 weeks in flower matey i tell ya


Gotcha, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> truly nice work cof !
> 
> love the swollen calyx with receding pistils not something you see that much most folk wait for them to run them pull but i like a little bit after when they recede. truly ready!


Exactly what Don said, he read my mind..... A big round of... for cof!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

Someone else with a porn addiction:
[youtube]v1m8a4Jl4ZI[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 3, 2010)

MCpurple is that the only plant you have in flower? Just beware cuz that one hermie weather you picks its balls or not is gonna pollinate the rest of your ladies. And at 3 weeks flower i would get that tranny out of there. I had one just like you and i let it go and it seeded my other 9 plants. And this happened to me at 4 weeks flower. I had some bud before the seeding started but not enough to justify the finish. If thats your only one i would just put your vegging fems in flower and go for the sensi. Good luck


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 3, 2010)

COF mmmmmm looks tasty. Nice fox tailing on them ladies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

that news fwapping vid was priceless


----------



## swish (Feb 3, 2010)

i really wanna join the club and show my pics but dont know how, can sumbody tell me how to get my pics off the pro duo.
so far i got 2 white widows and 2 blu mystic also 1 unknown. (came from nirvana) it was labled as a blu mystic fem but it doesnt look anything like the other 4 blu's i did befor all powered by a 600 hps xtra sun system by hydrofarm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

i think you'll need to have a card reader or a usb cable for your camera swish


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Feb 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Someone else with a porn addiction:
> [youtube]v1m8a4Jl4ZI[/youtube]


OMG thanks for the early morning laugh! I love how he looks back at the camera right at the end. lol BUSTED!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought Swish wanted help with posting a pic. a pro duo is a memory stick though, gotcha....bit slow on the uptake today....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Someone else with a porn addiction:
> [youtube]v1m8a4Jl4ZI[/youtube]






am i missing something? this video has been changed. i know what is supposed to be, and it's not. this is not the right video.

edit: never mind, i see him now.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> MCpurple is that the only plant you have in flower? Just beware cuz that one hermie weather you picks its balls or not is gonna pollinate the rest of your ladies. And at 3 weeks flower i would get that tranny out of there. I had one just like you and i let it go and it seeded my other 9 plants. And this happened to me at 4 weeks flower. I had some bud before the seeding started but not enough to justify the finish. If thats your only one i would just put your vegging fems in flower and go for the sensi. Good luck


 
yes its the only one in their, i dont kave other plants in their with it though, although soem will have to go in cuz they will be to big for my veg box, im thinkin about pulin her, then transplanting my other 2 veging girls, into a 3 gal pot. and throw them into flower, after i scrub the flower room of course though, and my clones are only about 1 foot tall, but i will still start the 12/12 for them soon
[


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 3, 2010)

MCpurple I know its frustrating. I nearly shed a tear as i chopped mine down. The time invested is a bummer. If you did decide to finish you could uncle benny top your clones and that will slow there stretch also producing a bushier plant. Just a thought to buy some time. I did that once and vegged 6 weeks by flower time they where about 2 ft tall.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> MCpurple I know its frustrating. I nearly shed a tear as i chopped mine down. The time invested is a bummer. If you did decide to finish you could uncle benny top your clones and that will slow there stretch also producing a bushier plant. Just a thought to buy some time. I did that once and vegged 6 weeks by flower time they where about 2 ft tall.


 
yes it is frustrating, i am so mad and sad at the same time, and i topped my clones about 1 week ago, but not the ub way if i did it that way my whole plants would be cut down and i think that would be to much stress, both clones have 4-5 main heads, i am using ubs topping method for 4 though for my seedlings, heres some pics of before she whent down and some after so sad, also just cleaned the flower roomreally good, i am gonna transplant my clones into 5 gal buckets, today and put them into flower tomorrow so i can have some that are flowering, i hate this situation, i have a new grow though goin check out the link below


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey boys.

Sorry no plants on fire here... but I did get 6 new clones. The clone fairy stopped by yesterday. It was wonderful. I just have to figure out what to do with them... becuase I really wasn't expecting to have any plants for another month or two... Nothing like being forced into action.

    

Also a big tip I keep forgetting to share.

I have my setting on RIU so I see 20 posts a page... you can have 30 or 40 as well. It is really nice not having to click and load so many pages... especially in a torrent thread like this one.

Just go to "My Rollitup" > then on the left is a link for "Edit Options"... on that page about 3/4 of the way down is where you can select this. It has made my RIU experience so much better. Maybe it can for you as well.


----------



## swish (Feb 3, 2010)

ok hope this works.... thanks for the info DST.
this is a white widow top about 21/2 week into flowering


----------



## swish (Feb 3, 2010)

ok... since I finally got this pic downloading shit down, here's a few more.
like i said i got 2 white widows and 2 blue mystic all from nirvana there is another plant but i dont know what the hell it is, looks like it could be a rhino.
The widows were clones that a buddy had and i diddnt have the heart to let them die even though they take over the garden. everything was veged for 6 weeks under a 6 bulb t-5 floro set up and flowering under a 600 plantmax bulb. feeding dutch master gold nute mix


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

ok i transplanted mu luckycharms clones into 5 gal pots, i am vegging them for 2-3 days under the 600 so they gett established in the new pots, then its 12/12, my plants in the veg box all seem to be indica, heres a few pics check out the journal for the rest, im mad about my loss but excited bout theses new plants i think theor gonna do awsome


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 3, 2010)

That is a beautiful bud, bravo to you curious. I too am impressed that you have managed to keep your hands off that girl, well done.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 3, 2010)

mcpurple, nice looking young uns'. The ones in the bigger pots look sativa...ish with their long leaves.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the roger 600 waters club. Nice looking girls for two and a half weeks.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

the ones in the bigger pots are clones of a unknown, but they came from a medical clinic, so i know they will be dank i named it lucky charms, and i was thinkin mabye 50/50 indica/sativa on them, but the ones in the veg box all have fat bladed leafs


----------



## swish (Feb 3, 2010)

here's the whole set up, i wanted sumthing i could hide away with-out looking to obviuos. this space is way to small for 5 plants so next grow (bubblicious) will be just two 5 gall each its own dwc system.
Please let me know what you guys think, i need all the info i can get on this shit


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

i hope that as much light is leakin out it isnt leakin in, but looks good to me, and i think 2 bigger plants in their would be better


----------



## swish (Feb 3, 2010)

i built my own box to fit inside that closet, i was hoping that i could close it up but when i added the hps light the temps shot up to the 90's. the box itself is 5 feet wide, about 30 inches in depth and about 7 feet tall. But i dont know man, naturally there are things we all wish we could do but this is o.k for my first independent grow, i didnt want any help setting up because i dont want help smokin it


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 3, 2010)

swish said:


> i built my own box to fit inside that closet, i was hoping that i could close it up but when i added the hps light the temps shot up to the 90's. the box itself is 5 feet wide, about 30 inches in depth and about 7 feet tall. But i dont know man, naturally there are things we all wish we could do but this is o.k for my first independent grow, i didnt want any help setting up because i dont want help smokin it



Swish man you can buy a fire restisant material that will block and reflect light at the same time and then you dont need the box , and no light leaks . might have to fiddle with temps cause it is an insulation material . i use it over like sum people use mylar but only on the door and to cover the bottom half of the closet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

damn jigfresh that totally has enhanced my RIU experience upping the posts per page. rep when i can!


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 4, 2010)

yea man great tip on the post per pg. i have a lumatek 600 take a look at my sig it links to it


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 4, 2010)

Doing a major overhaual today on my grow room. I finally got my exhaust venting out my 30ft high chimney stack. I got it hidden so good even an hvac guy wouldnt notice. I know ive gotta get some pics up. I cant seem to find anyplace that sells just a digital camera cord. You have to buy the whole ffn camera. O theres a few more places im gonna try till then happy grows all.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 4, 2010)

Ahh hah I found it staples. Gonna get some pics up tonight.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Doing a major overhaual today on my grow room. I finally got my exhaust venting out my 30ft high chimney stack. I got it hidden so good even an hvac guy wouldnt notice. I know ive gotta get some pics up. I cant seem to find anyplace that sells just a digital camera cord. You have to buy the whole ffn camera. O theres a few more places im gonna try till then happy grows all.


if you cant find the cord, you ost likely have to order it from the manufacturer. If you dont feel like dealing with that, you could just get a card reader for your computer and stick the cameras memory card in that.


----------



## swish (Feb 4, 2010)

do any of you guys increase the dark period in your garden ?? I hear it helps to ripen but it also decreases total yield.Also, has anyone ever tried shock ripening?? Im not any where close to that point yet but i really want sum danky buds


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad you guys liked the tip.

Swish... I use Dutch Master stuff too. Haven't got the gold yet... I'm still using Advance... but I use all their supplements. I really like them all.

I snapped a couple pics of the clones in their new digs.

The clone fairy grew some real nice roots on these things.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not saying all that end of flowering shock stuff doesn't work... but I've never messed with light timing or harrassing my girls... and everything I've grown (almost) has been as dank as dank gets. Well, pretty close at least.

I can't imagine that stuff making a noticeable difference. But I've never tried it either.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2010)

MJ needs at least 7 hours of sunlight so I guess you can mess around with light but not sure if this would help or not.

Nice roots Clone Fairy, props for sure.

And the more posts per page is a necessary. I was put on to that by Dr Greenhorn. And for the 600 it's exactly what you need.


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well almost done with my room. It is 4 x 3.5 x 9. The room is insulated and coated in Mylar. The 600w is hung alothought the hood is out for now till i finish. Recieved my insulated 4" ducting and my 2 171 cfm 4' in line fans. The hooks for my 4 4' T-5 54w 6500 are set. I wont set them on the hook till flower. Right now they will horazontal for the veg. I now need the lumber to build the boxes for my fans and then set up the completed exhaust system. Intake to the hood to cool and then a seprate exaust for the room itself. The power has already been run so I am set for power. I have some bag seed in a paper towel. I have a couple of questions can anyone recommend a thermastate/ timer for the fans? Plus is there anything i might have missed? I will run CO2 when it starts to flower, i will use the jug DIY methoud.


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Also can anyone recommend some hinges for my secrect door?


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 4, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Also can anyone recommend some hinges for my secrect door?


Piano hinges are the best , and they have some that are spring loaded


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 4, 2010)

Feewww what a day maaking some progress. OK i got my camera cord and got my pics of the remodel. I uploaded them to my picture album ? Im stumped as to how to post them.Well im also pretty relaxed from some good sour D. Can someone walk me through the pic posting process? I figured out you can upload like 4 at a time but how do you post like 5-7 pics on one post.?


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2010)

Option 1/
Upload pics to a Picture Album on your RIU control panel. This is the best way as you can upload 6 photos at once. When they have been uploaded to your album press Ctrl and N, this will open another browser in Roll it Up. So you have one page open at your Picture Album, and the other browser page open at the Thread you want to post at. At the Thread you also have the option of going Quick Reply or Advanced Option. Advanced Option also allows you to upload pics direct to the post via Manage Attachments (but I'll come to that)
At the Picture Album image that you have clicked on, right click your mouse and Copy this image. Then go back to the page you are posting at and simply Paste the image into your reply. In the Advanced Option reply you can also press the Preview Button, this will allow you to see how your pictures are laid out in your Post. You can also move them about by clicking and draging on them.

2/ Load direct to a post via Advanced Options - Manage Attachments. When you click on the Manage Attachments, this opens a browser window that allows you to upload direct to a post. The window will also show you when the pic has been successfully uploaded. You can then close the Attachment window, and you will see your jpeg listed on your reply. At this stage, you can also click on that image, copy it by right clicking, and then paste the larger image into your actual post. Or like some, you can just leave it as a small attachment to click on.

3/ Option 3 is not what I do, but you can go to a place like Image shack and upload there, then copy the html code into your post.

Hope this helps for the new peeps. Any further help needed, just let me know. 

Off to the hospital now.....Laters,

DST


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Feb 5, 2010)

I use photobucket. It's free and pretty easy to use. Photos upload and display on webpages a lot faster than directly uploading to this site. You can put as many embedded images as you want in a post.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2010)

Top of the morning to ya. I think im getting it now thanks for the advice DST. Ill check into the photobucket awell. Gonna give it a go.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

My Mango Boys: See how they have grown to the shape of their pots/bag! They are just getting natural light at the moment.


----------



## jackdirty (Feb 5, 2010)

so here my new med room... ihave 2600inveg and oneinveg for right nowimplanning on buying 2more air cooled hoods soi canslamall 4 inbud and ill buy anewlightforveg but for right noow i dont need all thatlight till my babies in veg get bigger


----------



## jackdirty (Feb 5, 2010)

2 600w in flower and onein veg*


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys... dude not only kept his job... but he's an international news story:

*Australia banker caught viewing erotic photos keeps job (link to story)*



DST said:


> Someone else with a porn addiction:
> [youtube]v1m8a4Jl4ZI[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... dude not only kept his job... but he's an international news story:
> 
> *Australia banker caught viewing erotic photos keeps job (link to story)*


that's one hell of a practical joke. dudes got some payback to work out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

jackdirty said:


> so here my new med room... ihave 2600inveg and oneinveg for right nowimplanning on buying 2more air cooled hoods soi canslamall 4 inbud and ill buy anewlightforveg but for right noow i dont need all thatlight till my babies in veg get bigger


gnarly lst man! welcome to the club


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

can you imagine the next level payback after that hahah


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2010)

SWEET thanks again DST. Without further ado welcom to my man cave. I have a nasty filthy limestone basement so i framed out a room 8 by 13. 


The box you see on the right is my newly constructed Clone/Veg room 3 by 5

The clone veg room vents into the flower room so i only need 1 carbon scrubber for the whole room. That ducting in this pic is my exhaust for the room wich after the mylar ill hook my carbon scrubber.


Fresh Air intake.


Clone Veg room under construction.


These fans are from my first grow ever in a kitchen cabinet. Im gonna use them to exchange the air in the clone veg room.




Mylar up.


4 bulb t8 floros 2 warm 2 cool.


This is my handy light raising device that i stole from an urban grower video but mine is way cooler.


I hung the light with some salt and pepper mason line. Some real good tough string line.


Raising her up for the first time






The brakes lol


Fits with about an inch play all around


My first ever light ballast that i built last winter. It worked suprisingly well. Dont know what ill use it for yet frobly split them up.


And heres my seedlings BC Purps. My last 3 seeds so trying to get a good fem mother out of 1 of these.


The nice quiet 600.


BZZZZZ LOUD 600 magnetic.


2 vertizontal lamps


My DIY bubble cloner. works really good.


Gonna try DWC this time with a twist. Im gonna build an ebb&flow just because i like the idea of being able to mix all nutes in this 55 gallon drum.


I plan on building it so i can pump the nutes into the DWC buckets and siphon drain or flush back into the the 55 gal rez whenever i need to change feedings. This way i wont have to mess around with taking the lids off the buckets at all. That and im gonna go Scrog so it should hopefully work. I will post pics of progress.

Feww sorry if that got a little long its just nice to finally show off a little. Still got along way to go. Im gonna finish the flower room out tonight and start the plumbing of the buckets soon. Well its time for toke break fellas what do you think of my set up so far?


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys a quick question. With the fans for exaust and intake for the light, should i have the fan pulling or blowing on the light ? Plus Should I be pushing the air from the room or sucking from the room? I hope this makes sense. I know this has been asnwered somewhere on this site, just didnt have it in my notes. (DUH) I will be setting this up today. So any replies greatly appreciated.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

now that's a piece of work masonman!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys a quick question. With the fans for exaust and intake for the light, should i have the fan pulling or blowing on the light ? Plus Should I be pushing the air from the room or sucking from the room? I hope this makes sense. I know this has been asnwered somewhere on this site, just didnt have it in my notes. (DUH) I will be setting this up today. So any replies greatly appreciated.


It would be good to have air cooling the light a little. I think sucking is best as it creates negative air pressure in any enclosure you have. If the light is just out in the open, I think blowing on it would be more effective.

With the room air... I also think it is better to suck the hot air out... drawing cool air in... as opposed to pushing cool air in and forcing the hot out.

With that said... exhuast fan as high as you can get it (heat rises)... and intake opening as low as you can get it (for cool air).

MasonMan... bad ass room. I used those drain covers in my last DWC. I think you have a bigger one than me. Mine was the 3.5 inch one. Great room construction. I wish I had a basement.

Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Well almost done with my room. It is 4 x 3.5 x 9. The room is insulated and coated in Mylar. The 600w is hung alothought the hood is out for now till i finish. Recieved my insulated 4" ducting and my 2 171 cfm 4' in line fans. The hooks for my 4 4' T-5 54w 6500 are set. I wont set them on the hook till flower. Right now they will horazontal for the veg. I now need the lumber to build the boxes for my fans and then set up the completed exhaust system. Intake to the hood to cool and then a seprate exaust for the room itself. The power has already been run so I am set for power. I have some bag seed in a paper towel. I have a couple of questions can anyone recommend a thermastate/ timer for the fans? Plus is there anything i might have missed? I will run CO2 when it starts to flower, i will use the jug DIY methoud.


The , hehe. Sounds good JL73

EDIT: sorry, you mentioned the weed!



1badmasonman said:


> Well its time for toke break fellas what do you think of my set up so far?


You deserve one badmasonman!! Looking like the bizness bru. How you gonna deck out the walls to the room? Mylar, Paint, White sheeting, or did I miss that in the post



justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys a quick question. With the fans for exaust and intake for the light, should i have the fan pulling or blowing on the light ? Plus Should I be pushing the air from the room or sucking from the room? I hope this makes sense. I know this has been asnwered somewhere on this site, just didnt have it in my notes. (DUH) I will be setting this up today. So any replies greatly appreciated.


You need to suck air over the light. So if the air is being sucked from right to left it would be: Inlinefan - Light - Ducting - Air. I also have a fan at the other side of my cool tubes. 
If you are using a carbon filter suck air out of the room. But it depends on the set up. Is it airtight?


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 5, 2010)

DST, Jigfresh,
Thanks for the quick responce!! Ok I have 2 170 CFM fans. One fan is for cooling the light and bringing in fresh cool air and the other fan is for the exaust. My grow room is almost 9 feet high so yeah the exhaust part of the duct will be up against the ceiling. So lets see if i got the straight, so I will have the fan attached to the hood, pulling the cool air over the light and blowing into the room. Then I will have the exhaust fan sucking the air out of the room and blowing outside. (Will have a airscrubber in a little while, just trying to get room up for vegging right now) . This sound right? Oh how do i give reps?


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 5, 2010)

plus do you recommend a thermastate/timer for the fans?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now that's a piece of work masonman!


 Thankyou.


MasonMan... bad ass room. I used those drain covers in my last DWC. I think you have a bigger one than me. Mine was the 3.5 inch one. Great room construction. I wish I had a basement.

Can't wait to see the progress.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Jig I was actually inspired to do this grow from looking at pics of your vertical scrog. Yes those drains are like 5" I figure that the roots will have a little more surface area to aerate. Just curious jig what nutes do you use?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2010)

I Like to find a nute program that you dont have to waste what already in your res. Ive already got the whole fox farms soil line. But in some of the feedings it calls for more or less of certain additives and in some cases none. Im thinking i may try Advanced Nutrients 2 part but man there is a load of AN products. ???


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> DST, Jigfresh,
> Thanks for the quick responce!! Ok I have 2 170 CFM fans. One fan is for cooling the light and bringing in fresh cool air and the other fan is for the exaust. My grow room is almost 9 feet high so yeah the exhaust part of the duct will be up against the ceiling. So lets see if i got the straight, so I will have the fan attached to the hood, pulling the cool air over the light and blowing into the room. Then I will have the exhaust fan sucking the air out of the room and blowing outside. (Will have a airscrubber in a little while, just trying to get room up for vegging right now) . This sound right? Oh how do i give reps?





justlearning73 said:


> plus do you recommend a thermastate/timer for the fans?


Never used at thermostat timer before. My fans just run the whole tim ethe light is on.

I also have a seperate fan for pulling fresh air into my area. Could you rig that up? Only reason being that the air that you suck over the light is gonna come out warm. So you are pumping warm air into the room. But then I live in a cold country so not sure.....?? My problem is the cold air that comes in is also damp!! bugger, can't wait for the summer.

EDIT: And you give Rep by clicking on the image next to the post number, looks like a scrunched up bit of paper, just next to REPORT POST, ooh!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2010)

DST Thanks. I will first tape all joints on the plywood and then mylar the entire room. My last grow i ordered 2 times as much mylar as I actually needed. So ive got plenty.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

I love using left over stuff. Gives you a bit more satisfaction than just going and forking out all the time!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

Some of my fav's from my Friday night photo shoot:


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2010)

MasonMan... I personally think Advanced Nutrients are the biggest rip off company ever. I would never touch one of their products with a ten foot pole. Not to say they don't work... I'm sure they work amazingly. But I just feel their whole business plan is a racket.

I use Dutch Master nutes. With the Gold line there is the Main nutes... plus 3 additives. One for added uptake, one silica boost (good for any hydro... any brand), and one tank sterilizer type stuff.

I love my DM... also many love the General Hydro 3 part nutes too. I've seen great buds from that as well.

Justlearning... It would be SOOOO much better to get the hot air from the light OUT of the room. You don't want hot air just put into the grow space (unless you are growing in a shed in alaska). You want that hot out of the space. The exhast fan for the room will basically just cycle in fresh air. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Justlearning... It would be SOOOO much better to get the hot air from the light OUT of the room. You don't want hot air just put into the grow space (unless you are growing in a shed in alaska). You want that hot out of the space. The exhast fan for the room will basically just cycle in fresh air. Hope that makes sense.


Or a shed in Amsterdam, hahaha, and even I get my hot air oot o' there.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2010)

DST looking good. Are those the Mango?

Jigfresh ive heard that dutch master is some good stuff. I may have to look into it. 

Well im just about to go nuts on my room soon as my ole lady gets home. Gotta take care of my shorty.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2010)

Just learning. I bought a thermostat and never used it. I just keep fans on all the time... and hook my exhaust for the light to the same timer as the light. So they come on and go off together.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> DST looking good. Are those the Mango?
> 
> Jigfresh ive heard that dutch master is some good stuff. I may have to look into it.
> 
> Well im just about to go nuts on my room soon as my ole lady gets home. Gotta take care of my shorty.


 There's a pic of the mangos on Post no1169the mangos are the males.


----------



## dankypot (Feb 5, 2010)

hey guys . sense im growing first time from bag seed im not sure about harvest time . when it comes to flushing how can i time it right, by the glands or pistles ? like how long does it take for the glands to go from clear to cloudy to amber. i know some strains take longer but a rufff estamite would be cool. 
also how do you know when to harvest using the pistles ?


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

Most weeds take around 8-9 weeks, so that's a good start to expect that time. With the pistils you will need a microscope of some sort. It depends on what sort of stone you like, but when the trichs are mostly cloudy with a decent % amber is when I am normally going for it. If you are using organics the flushing is not the most essential part. I tend to go by a general rule, when I think it's ready, it gets flushed, and then left to go for another 5 days, then dark for around 48 hours. I normally don't water in the last week.

EDIT: And if using pistils, normally around 75% of them have turned colour.


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 6, 2010)

so my camcorder has a macro function to take pics with ... out of 100s this was the only good one... im gonna try more later tonight and see what comes out


let me know what ya thinkl


----------



## minitrees (Feb 6, 2010)

Updated the grow journal a little bit if you wana check it out. I added some new pics. Here are a couple of my favorite!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

minitrees said:


> Updated the grow journal a little bit if you wana check it out. I added some new pics. Here are a couple of my favorite!


Very nice minitrees, looking almost ready there. When you harvesting? Will check out your journal at some point, just busy updating mine with a monster pic selection. Unfortunately they are not as far gone as your. Solid looking grow minitrees!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

Some bud porn of my own, 27 days flower.
Casey Jones











Blackjack






New York 47


----------



## minitrees (Feb 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Some bud porn of my own, 27 days flower.


Your stuff is looking very good!!
The girls are actually in their 72 hours of darkness right now. They're coming down Monday!! I really want to let them go another week or two which would put them at 12 or 13 weeks of flowering, but with all the unexpected stuff that happend with my roommate and a bunch of other stuff, I just don't feel like risking another 2 weeks of growing.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice job minitrees.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2010)

Well fellas been burning the midnight oil getting the flower room fitted out. Hanging mylar by yourself sucks. But i got it done. Im thinking i may try out some cool tubes seeing as warm weather will be coming soon. My temps were in the low high 80s to low 90s on the last grow. And its been really cold here which offset some of the heat but it gonna be sweltering in there. Also My room will be 100% sealed. maybe a small A/C unit but that would kill my stealth appeal to the chance drop by visitor. Not real worried about being busted but i have an aquaintance who is always in trouble with the law and they have come here looking for him more than once. I dont associate with this clown anymore but it is my motivation to make the room appear as a plain wall plus i pile tons of storage totes in front of the door wich i screw shut with square drive screws. I wish i lived in med country.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2010)

damn minitrees i bet thats a nice smelly dark place to be!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha funny news story for you guys.

Court not swallowing ex-cop's drugged-dinner claim 

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Advertisement
NEW YORK -- A former New York City counterterrorism detective who says he was unfairly fired as a result of a failed drug test he blamed on his wife's marijuana-spiked meatballs has lost a court bid to get his job back.
A state appeals court upheld Anthony Chiofalo's dismissal Thursday. The 22-year veteran was suspended in 2005 after failing a random drug test and was fired in 2007.
Catherine Chiofalo told police investigators she secretly substituted marijuana for oregano in meatballs, hoping a failed test would make her husband leave police work.
Anthony Chiofalo's lawyer, Philip Karasyk, says he's considering options for continuing the case.
Police department lawyer Edward Hart said there was more marijuana in Chiofalo's system than the meatballs could explain.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hahaha funny news story for you guys.
> 
> Court not swallowing ex-cop's drugged-dinner claim
> 
> ...







if it was a "random test" how would she know when to spike his food?

cop is a stoner and is looking for an "out". it isn't working.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2010)

DST

Your ladies are maturing very nicely...you have every reason to be the proud papa...also, excellant photos

minitrees

That is one of the best canopies that I have ever seen...very well done.


Thank all of you for the comments and reps. That means a lot to me.

peace
cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2010)

3 weeks of 12/12, ... View attachment 705762 View attachment 705763 View attachment 705764 View attachment 705765 View attachment 705766


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha.... love that. Funny stuff. But what the hell is wrong with that marriage huh? Secret spikings of food to change career choices.... that's stuff from soap operas. Lol... she probably got the idea from one of them.

DST... Minitrees. Loving the bud shots... just stellar. I want to come over and see things for myself. 

Here's what's going on in my closet:

The part you see together are 4" x 10' sched 40 pvc, 3 - 90 deg. elbows, 1 - 45 deg. elbow. Nothing is glued or fixed into place at all... just wanted to get the cutting done. I beleive it will look a lot like this with something separating the tank underneath so it's not bathed in light.

The tool is a dual saw... has two blades that oppose eachother... it's badass. Cut through the pvc pipe like nothing.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2010)

Lookin good jigfresh. I must say for the setup you got going there you sure know how to get the most out of it.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 7 quart pots. ocean forest soil with an extra dash of perlite. age old grow bumped with a little super thrive. i've fed them cal-mag once just because i'm trying to use some up that i have laying around. i'm in my 4th week of veg. things started out slow due to cold temps but i think i got it all dialed now.
> 
> i'm using a swamp cooler on a timer with the water pump off. the timer comes on for 15 mins every hour and pushes air out thru my ducting. my inline fan comes on and runs full time when my lights are on.
> 
> ...


600w aircooled 6..3 gallon pots white rhino...
question how many degrees can i expect those swampcoolers to lower my temps by..im hovering around a high of 86...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> 600w aircooled 6..3 gallon pots white rhino...
> question how many degrees can i expect those swampcoolers to lower my temps by..im hovering around a high of 86...



9 pots per light. 
the swamp cooler is on a timer. it comes on every 2 hours for 15 mins while the lights are on. it comes on twice for 15 mins while they are off. my temps never get over 82 degrees. mostly hovers in the mid 70's. humidity tends to stay on the high side but i burn sulphur so it doesn't seem to hurt anything. they may even prefer the extra humidity. they seem really happy.  

i had to work with the swamp cooler for a week or two to get it all dialed in. with the air-cooled hoods the room stays pretty cool. i am using the little bit of heat they put out to heat the room. the cooler comes on mostly to exchange air. it does help with temps as well, though. leaving it on will lower my temps into the low 60's, even colder depending on the outside temps. i could turn everything purple in the end, of i want to.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2010)

The blue diesel is dried and curing...the pipes are some faded glassworks masterpieces.



and I am enjoying both!!!

peace
cof


----------



## SL2 (Feb 6, 2010)

What are you waiting for cof??? Pack a bowl and pass it on! lol 

Tasty looking buds there cof...cool pipes...


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 6, 2010)

Swamp coolers. What is your humidity level? A swamp cooler is virtually worthless for lowering the temps above fifty percent humidity. They are designed for usage in places with extremely low humidity, like arizona.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 6, 2010)

So I went over to my partner's house this morning to check out his progress. Today was the end of week two of flowering. I hadn't seen them since last week-end, what a difference a week makes.

The last two pictures are of the lemon skunk. There are nodes that are shooting out two leaves on one side of the plant and as soon as that starts, the main stem went from round to flat. It's hard to see but you can see it in the last pic. I've never seen a flat stem. I am proud of my partner in stupid, he looks to have a fine harvest. I'm guessing twenty eight ounces dry when all is said and done.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice curious. Nice looking glasswear too.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice pics everyone. Those girls are looking mighty fine fdd. I am working with fairly high humidity as well.

1badmasonman, even with cool tubes they still pump a fair bit of heat out, or so i found.

Welcome to the 600, Solcyn, 

Whats the taste of the blue diesel like cof? 

What's up SL2?

Looks like yer Partnero in Stupid is nae so stupid after aw!


----------



## swish (Feb 6, 2010)

i know these pics are a pic fuzzy, but can sumbody tell me if these look normal for 3 weeks...... maybe im jus looking at em' too much but it doesnt look any diff. than last week except more hairs


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Swamp coolers. What is your humidity level? A swamp cooler is virtually worthless for lowering the temps above fifty percent humidity. They are designed for usage in places with extremely low humidity, like arizona.


my humidity hovers between 40-50 on the average...but my temp stays at about 85-87f so i need to get that down andd mind u thats with an aircooled hood although i got a bullshit boosterfan (i ran low on funds) my grow is in a shower enclosure i have a passive intake about 8 in...and a 9in square fan for an additional exaust..still too hot

so i was thinkin 
a. swamp cooler
b.portable a/c {way too much for my budget}
c. new canfan for 600w

any suggestions?
remember im broke as a joke right now


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2010)

swish said:


> i know these pics are a pic fuzzy, but can sumbody tell me if these look normal for 3 weeks...... maybe im jus looking at em' too much but it doesnt look any diff. than last week except more hairs


Looks about right to me bud. They will start getting fatter in about 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2010)

DST

The blue diesel smells like diesel when you break it and taste like bluenerries. The first hit starts in my stomach and spreads to the head with an energetic high for about 2 hours for a rather pleasant buzz. Definately a keeper.

peace
cof


----------



## swish (Feb 6, 2010)

o.k here are my up to date pics...
this is day 23 , the flash helped make em' look a lil more sexy


----------



## swish (Feb 6, 2010)

i gotta question.... i know that sum of these will be done a lot sooner than others, does this mean i gotta seperate them in order to have a good flush


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 6, 2010)

My grow room is now officially in running order. After spending some time on my knees actually scrubbing the floor, the girls have a nice new clean set-up. I decided to pull out my loupe and check the preflowers. My regular seed malawi 99 is a female and the strawberry haze is also starting to flower. These are still in the veg state. I've decided not to 12/12 them and instead let them go veg until next sunday morning. That will be over six weeks of vegging. After the transplant on friday night I started lst..ing them along with some supercropping. They are now in three gallon containers. Enough with the explaining. Here's the pics.

Yeah dst, stupid ain't so stupid after all.


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 6, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> The blue diesel is dried and curing...the pipes are some faded glassworks masterpieces.
> 
> View attachment 705823View attachment 705824View attachment 705825View attachment 705826View attachment 705827View attachment 705828
> 
> ...



hey COF does fdd the mod here blow those glass pipes . i thought that i saw you say that some where but i want to make sure . there nice


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 6, 2010)

but only gonna post 1 or 2 here to spike intrest.

theres about 30 in my journal


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2010)

Philltubes

The very same...here is a link

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/281930-faded-glassworks.html

Nice lookin' porn


The problem with porn is that it's addicting...so here are 2 lady cane's at day 64


peace
cof


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Philltubes
> 
> The very same...here is a link
> 
> ...



big thanks cof
now i can get me a piece of work like that

and them buds are looking nice


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> my humidity hovers between 40-50 on the average...but my temp stays at about 85-87f so i need to get that down andd mind u thats with an aircooled hood although i got a bullshit boosterfan (i ran low on funds) my grow is in a shower enclosure i have a passive intake about 8 in...and a 9in square fan for an additional exaust..still too hot
> 
> so i was thinkin
> a. swamp cooler
> ...


HEat is a real hard one, easy when things are too cold. Never used a Swamp Coller, but I have been thinking of bighting the bullet for the usmmer and getting an a/c unit. The canfan sounds the best for you though.



jigfresh said:


> Looks about right to me bud. They will start getting fatter in about 1 or 2 weeks.


I agree, looks good.



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> The blue diesel smells like diesel when you break it and taste like bluenerries. The first hit starts in my stomach and spreads to the head with an energetic high for about 2 hours for a rather pleasant buzz. Definately a keeper.
> 
> ...


Sound the business cof. Love diesel



swish said:


> o.k here are my up to date pics...
> this is day 23 , the flash helped make em' look a lil more sexy


Def sexy pics swish



swish said:


> i gotta question.... i know that sum of these will be done a lot sooner than others, does this mean i gotta seperate them in order to have a good flush


Well if some finish later, probably yes. I like to feed as late as possible so leave flushing until the last water 1 week b4 chop.



Heads Up said:


> My grow room is now officially in running order. After spending some time on my knees actually scrubbing the floor, the girls have a nice new clean set-up. I decided to pull out my loupe and check the preflowers. My regular seed malawi 99 is a female and the strawberry haze is also starting to flower. These are still in the veg state. I've decided not to 12/12 them and instead let them go veg until next sunday morning. That will be over six weeks of vegging. After the transplant on friday night I started lst..ing them along with some supercropping. They are now in three gallon containers. Enough with the explaining. Here's the pics.
> 
> Yeah dst, stupid ain't so stupid after all.


Oh I do love to see a sexy girl tied down, gets me blood going, thanks HEads up. looking nice and shiney...one days my room will be that clean,,,hahaha, fat chance.



PhillTubes said:


> but only gonna post 1 or 2 here to spike intrest.
> 
> theres about 30 in my journal


Very spikey on the interest glands PHill. WIll pop over after my morning blaze. Yup, it's Sunday here already....day of rest me thinks.



curious old fart said:


> Philltubes
> 
> The very same...here is a link
> 
> ...


Haha. I rad somewhere (I think it was a joke) that researches had tried to do a test with adolescants, to see if there was any difference between young men who looked at porn, and those who didn't. Naturally they couldn't find anyone who didn't look at porn. We are men...it's that simple.

Peace guys, hope you are having a good weekend.

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey peeps, picked up some new sneaks from Patta, a cool shop in the Dam.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Whatzup DST and 600 Peeps...I thought I would share my littlins at 5 weeks...


Future 600 Stars! 







































Here are clones I took from the tops of 7 of the 9, five days old...













The "Clone Dome"


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2010)

beautiful plants SL2.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 7, 2010)

Now those are some slick kicks DST. Well todays the day my New Orleans SAINTS are in the superbowl. Its gonna be a close game. But i thinks we shall whoop some ass.

Headsup Looking very clean cut. Im sure your ladies will love it in there.

COF love the diesel one of my personal faves. Smokin on some primo Sour D right now


----------



## swish (Feb 7, 2010)

hey Phill, i was checkin' out your Aurora grow. Nivana claims its their most potent indica..what do you think. does it deliver??
so for Ive been getting all my beans from them, and aurora along with bubblelicious is next but i cant make up my mind


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> beautiful plants SL2.


Thanks fdd 

Love the avi, hot chicks, guns and muscle cars!!! Is my neck showing? lol


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice sl2, really healthy looking.

masonman, good luck today. I think most of the country is pulling for the saints, I am. Enjoy your sour, I hope to be enjoying some in a few months.


----------



## armond2300 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking to upgrade to a 600w hps from a 250w hps. Can you guys tell me the distance a 600 needs to be from the top of the plants. The light would not be air cooled...it would be in a basement where the temps stay cool (also circulating fans), but only 7ft ceiling. Could I grow 5 ft plants without burn? I'm guessing the light/reflector is also about 1 ft. height wise...so this would give me 6ft between light and floor. Or would I be better going with a 400?
thx for the help


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 7, 2010)

I put my lucky charms girls into flower today, lets hope this time it goes better, heres a few pics under the hps, will have some of them in natural light soon


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2010)

armond2300 said:


> Looking to upgrade to a 600w hps from a 250w hps. Can you guys tell me the distance a 600 needs to be from the top of the plants. The light would not be air cooled...it would be in a basement where the temps stay cool (also circulating fans), but only 7ft ceiling. Could I grow 5 ft plants without burn? I'm guessing the light/reflector is also about 1 ft. height wise...so this would give me 6ft between light and floor. Or would I be better going with a 400?
> thx for the help


Without air cooling it... the factor in how close you can get your plants is heat. That being said it really depends on temps in your basement and what kind of airflow or fans you will have blowing the air around. A rough estimate would be a foot away from the buld though... maybe a little more.

Qestion for everyone... when I respond to something in the 600 thread... just underneath where I am typing this... there is a 'Trackback' section. I've never seen any information here... don't really know what it's for... anyways... on the 600 when I respond I see a youtube url after 'Already pinged'... I checked the video and it's "Tupac - Me against the world"

Anyone have any idea why on earth that is there? Pretty funny if you ask me.

Also... DST, love the kicks. Are you sure you aren't a rapper?

SL2... those plants are just amazingly beautiful bu.

The rest... Fucking awesome plants guys. Do only talented growers use 600's or what. (oh damn... I don't have a 600 what does that say about me, lol)


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

armond2300 said:


> Looking to upgrade to a 600w hps from a 250w hps. Can you guys tell me the distance a 600 needs to be from the top of the plants. The light would not be air cooled...it would be in a basement where the temps stay cool (also circulating fans), but only 7ft ceiling. Could I grow 5 ft plants without burn? I'm guessing the light/reflector is also about 1 ft. height wise...so this would give me 6ft between light and floor. Or would I be better going with a 400?
> thx for the help


alright mate i have mine 2ft away and can't get it any closer due to the heat i have a 12"fan about 3ft away from it and it doesn't make alot of difference mine is made by growlux and it gives off a shit load of heat mate


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Evening, or, Afternoon. Nice pics all. Thanks for keeping things live. Hope you all enjoy your day watching the Superbowl peeps over in the US.



mcpurple said:


> I put my lucky charms girls into flower today, lets hope this time it goes better, heres a few pics under the hps, will have some of them in natural light soon


Looking good McP, good luck for it.



armond2300 said:


> Looking to upgrade to a 600w hps from a 250w hps. Can you guys tell me the distance a 600 needs to be from the top of the plants. The light would not be air cooled...it would be in a basement where the temps stay cool (also circulating fans), but only 7ft ceiling. Could I grow 5 ft plants without burn? I'm guessing the light/reflector is also about 1 ft. height wise...so this would give me 6ft between light and floor. Or would I be better going with a 400?
> thx for the help


If you have cool temps in the basement then I would go for the 600. Also a factor of the height of plants is going to be the medium you are growing in (which takes up room) and type of plant of course. I think you should be fine. Keep us posted.



jigfresh said:


> Without air cooling it... the factor in how close you can get your plants is heat. That being said it really depends on temps in your basement and what kind of airflow or fans you will have blowing the air around. A rough estimate would be a foot away from the buld though... maybe a little more.
> 
> Qestion for everyone... when I respond to something in the 600 thread... just underneath where I am typing this... there is a 'Trackback' section. I've never seen any information here... don't really know what it's for... anyways... on the 600 when I respond I see a youtube url after 'Already pinged'... I checked the video and it's "Tupac - Me against the world"
> 
> ...


 It say's that you have mad skills and should get a 600 bru, and amaze us some more with yer horticultural dabblings or in your case, scientific research programmes

Peace, DST


----------



## User Name420 (Feb 7, 2010)

here's my 500w grow..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 7, 2010)

HELL YEAH SAINTS WIN!!!! wow what a game i thought it was gonna be a point for point battle into OT. Having won there first superbowl in the franchise history  Hell MFN Yeah


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> HELL YEAH SAINTS WIN!!!! wow what a game i thought it was gonna be a point for point battle into OT. Having won there first superbowl in the franchise history  Hell MFN Yeah


Yeah.. that was a hell of a game. I'm happy for you and the rest of the saints fans. That's really awesome.

UN420. Nice looking buds. What kind of lights you got that add up to 500?

EDIT: I attached a pic of the weird Tupac video showing up... just so you can understand what I mean. (becuase it is of vital importance, lol)


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah.. that was a hell of a game. I'm happy for you and the rest of the saints fans. That's really awesome.
> 
> UN420. Nice looking buds. What kind of lights you got that add up to 500?
> 
> EDIT: I attached a pic of the weird Tupac video showing up... just so you can understand what I mean. (becuase it is of vital importance, lol)




it's a "pingback" whatever that is.  


A Pingback is also a signal (ping) sent from Site A to Site B. However, it's also a link. When Site B receives the notification signal, it automatically goes back to Site A checking for the existance of a live incoming link, if it exists, the Pingback is recorded successfully. This makes Pingbacks less prone to SPAM than Trackbacks. Both sites must be Pingback enabled in order to establish this communication. If a site is Pingback enabled, each time you link-out you will be "pinging" external sites. Pingback requires for Site A to phisically link to Site B.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> truly nice work cof !
> 
> love the swollen calyx with receding pistils not something you see that much most folk wait for them to run them pull but i like a little bit after when they recede. truly ready!


1,000,000,000% agree


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 8, 2010)

swish said:


> hey Phill, i was checkin' out your Aurora grow. Nivana claims its their most potent indica..what do you think. does it deliver??
> so for Ive been getting all my beans from them, and aurora along with bubblelicious is next but i cant make up my mind



I'll describe it to you like this...
The high starts off with the first hit , its Very relaxing . if you are sitting or laying down when you smoke, its almost like taking a muscle relaxer, it gives you the "couchlock" buzz, but your head is stoned too. if you smoke while you are doing something.. like hanging with friends... its almost like a rush..giving you energy and tunnel vision like the first time you smoked. it also makes your lips go numb and you drool... great for pain and appetite too.


----------



## swish (Feb 8, 2010)

aww shit, you should be a writer. you just made my mouth water.....looks like bublelicious will have to wait


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey folks, glad the right team won on the Super bowl. Now all we need is for Scotland to finally get through to the World Cup (or any competition for that matter - hahaha)

Well, funny, perhaps Tupac is sending you a message from beyond the grave Jig? Not heard of a Pingback before, but I am guessing it is similar to the DOS command PING, in which you check your network connection between two points, okay, boring myself now.....laters. For some reason today I love Mondays...

Peace, DST


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Feb 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Without air cooling it... the factor in how close you can get your plants is heat. That being said it really depends on temps in your basement and what kind of airflow or fans you will have blowing the air around. A rough estimate would be a foot away from the buld though... maybe a little more.
> 
> Qestion for everyone... when I respond to something in the 600 thread... just underneath where I am typing this... there is a 'Trackback' section. I've never seen any information here... don't really know what it's for... anyways... on the 600 when I respond I see a youtube url after 'Already pinged'... I checked the video and it's "Tupac - Me against the world"
> 
> ...


Lol thats my bad i seen you guys postin music videoss and i thought thats how you get the site into your post haha anyways just thought id share


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2010)

B l a c k W i d o w said:


> Lol thats my bad i seen you guys postin music videoss and i thought thats how you get the site into your post haha anyways just thought id share


Damn... so you are telling me that Tupac ISN"T using RIU to speak to me from the grave. Hahaha.

I guess long overdue... here is the feature song for the day:

[youtube]2cjv7hEAytU[/youtube] 

And here's one for DST and myself. No kidding Mondays are my favorite day (it helps to not have a 9-5).

[youtube]z5C4_A_nrZw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice tunes Jig, liked the punky NOFX song.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2010)

DST said:


> *Funnily enough they are DJ Premier limited Edition kicks...*


One of my favorite things about DJ Premier is that he scratches. Lost art in my eyes.

For you guys that think rappers are just idiots... check the lyrics on this song. Not your average "I'll shoot you for looking at my bitch". My favorite DJ Premier beat (gotta love mos def too): 

[youtube]6v0hk4FGTDU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Can't beat a bit of Mos Def. lining them tunes up proper DJ Jig!!! Sweeeeeet!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]bQjcADamtkQ[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

but Step On RIU
[youtube]NG9QrWkcV5I[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Loving this track, Disco Biscuits and White Doves, come on....


----------



## grimm (Feb 8, 2010)

go here and mention that rick sent you and you will get hooked up sick ready click here IE Dispensary for a delivery


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2010)

AHH a hip hop hippy like myself. Cool ive got so much music i could start my own radio station. hahaha. Love ugk and pimpc is RIP is my fav. Gotta love som Do or DIE too.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2010)

Well gents making some real good progress on the GR overhaul. Still gotta do alot more work on it but i got plenty o time.
Ill put up a few pics tonight peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2010)

i thought this was a grow thread. :-\


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are 2 lady cane ladies at day 65...as you can see 2 distinct pheno's. They should finish within 2 weeks.



peace
cof


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, good old cof, bringing us hoodlums back inline. I am def diggin the 2nd one cof. You'll have to give us a smoke report on both of course!.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2010)

woot woot !!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> AHH a hip hop hippy like myself. Cool ive got so much music i could start my own radio station. hahaha. Love ugk and pimpc is RIP is my fav. Gotta love som Do or DIE too.


i gotcha bru, lovin ugk, from "pocket full of stones" on...was bummed about pimpc!
Look forward to your update pics.



fdd2blk said:


> i thought this was a grow thread. :-\


We're getting there fdd...

This was from my weekend update, more to come....









curious old fart said:


> Here are 2 lady cane ladies at day 65...as you can see 2 distinct pheno's. They should finish within 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 708040View attachment 708041View attachment 708042
> 
> ...


You gonna run both again, cof or ditch one if it's better than the other?


EDIT: Reason for putting Die Antwoord in the title was that my wife just showed me the latest thing that is seemingly blowing up in SA at the moment, and elsewhere - lots of youtube hits: Zef side! funny....
http://www.dieantwoord.com/


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

This is a def keeper and I haven't even smoked it yet. It just looks the business. If you had a (insert country name) ".......'s Next Top Weed Plant" I think she would be a contender.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2010)

I had taken a clone from each plant at the same time...the one on the left is the first plant.

as you can see there is some question as to her viability

the heri children and the play room


yes, I over-nuted!


peace
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

man every one has great pics great job to evryone, evryones plants are lookin great, and dst i love ugk to but IMO pimp c wasnt a very great repper he has a fe good verses again IMO, but bun b is the shit, evry song he is on is sick, check out this song of bun b and dizzierascal dizzie is from some other country i dont know wich one though


http://www.youtube.com/v/7CgBhxH6Z3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param 

http://www.youtube.com/v/7CgBhxH6Z3w&hl=en_US&fs=1


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2010)

DST

And how old would this lovely healthy lady be?

Peace
cof


----------



## DTR (Feb 8, 2010)

well heres a update of my grow over 8 weeks into flower they are almost there 7 to 54375347654 days left and they get the axe they suck for being under 600 watt hps but iv been batteling stupidity and powdery mildew 

[youtube]fG47fsAonz4[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I had taken a clone from each plant at the same time...the one on the left is the first plant.
> View attachment 708054View attachment 708055
> as you can see there is some question as to her viability
> 
> ...


Yup, the 2nd girl is th eone then.



mcpurple said:


> man every one has great pics great job to evryone, evryones plants are lookin great, and dst i love ugk to but IMO pimp c wasnt a very great repper he has a fe good verses again IMO, but bun b is the shit, evry song he is on is sick, check out this song of bun b and dizzierascal dizzie is from some other country i dont know wich one though
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/7CgBhxH6Z3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param
> ...


I would agree McPurps, Bun B was the lyrical talent there. Dizzie Rascal is from the UK (London), I have got his first album and a few other bits and pieces, he's definitley got his own style. Will check out the songs. Thanks bud.



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> And how old would this lovely healthy lady be?
> 
> ...


That was her at 26 days 12/12, will update her progress shortly.



DTR said:


> well heres a update of my grow over 8 weeks into flower they are almost there 7 to 54375347654 days left and they get the axe they suck for being under 600 watt hps but iv been batteling stupidity and powdery mildew
> 
> [youtube]fG47fsAonz4[/youtube]


Hey DTR, thanks for posting yer vid. I will check it out in the morning, bedtime for me now.

Have fun guys and peace to all of you peeps to the West of me who are still moving and shaking.

DST


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

So the girls got the axe today, literally, I couldn't cut through them with the pruining scissors or a steak knife very easily. Here are some pics of them in the process of drying. I only cut off the big sun leaves. I'm going to trim them in 8 days and then put them into 1 gallon jars.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn minitrees... those look awesome. Just amazing bro.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

dam minitrees looks dank as fuck, i want a taste, ay did u have to use a hatchert to cut them, jk, shit looks good, and where do u get 1 gallon jars ive never seen them before but i would like to have some


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam minitrees looks dank as fuck, i want a taste, ay did u have to use a hatchert to cut them, jk, shit looks good, and where do u get 1 gallon jars ive never seen them before but i would like to have some


haha thanks!
I picked them up over at super walmart.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2010)

minitrees

May I recommend a Stihl chain saw next time? Tremendous job!!!

peace
cof


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> minitrees
> 
> May I recommend a Stihl chain saw next time? Tremendous job!!!
> 
> ...


haha next time it will definently be necessary, because I think i'm going to try and fill the room with just one plant!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's a quick shot of the room I built for my buddy at 32 days flower. Single 600w with Blue Kush in the Scrog. More pics in the journal.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

dam that thing is a beast is it just one plant integra21


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2010)

Good evening my friends. Just got done doing some more work on my ultimate grow set up heres some pics of the progress



Put my 3 BC Purp seedlings under the 600 MH Agromax last night. Seem to be coming along slowly but surely.




Clone Veg Mother cab fresh air intake.


And the exhaust into the main chamber of the room.


I had to cut down my lamp shades so they could fit side by side in the flower area.










My MH Conversion bulbs for veggin up my seedlings to get me a good momma.


This is gonna be my set up under a scrog only im not going to be flooding and draining. I am going DWC with my 5 gal buckets. The nice thing with this set up is you can mix all your nutes in the main res and send it out to the buckets. And when its time to switch up the feeding diet just pump it all back to the main res. Pump into another container to discard or store maybe? for another grow?. I think im gonna fallow my pal Jigfresh and go with the Dutchmaster Gold line. Looks pretty simple and of good quality. I may try AN later but i cant see buying 12 dif products and the constant tinkering with the mix. Well thats it for now. Will get some more pics up when things are on and poppin. Peace out and proud to a a club 600 member. Happy growing all.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2010)

DST beautiful looking gals.

COF mmmmmmmm im drooling.

Minitrees excellent work.

McP glad to see you back in the saddle.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam that thing is a beast is it just one plant integra21


That is actually 4 plants. the pic at the top you can actually tell there is 4


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

That being said, here are my 3 Blue Kush plants at 14 days










And this is the other side of the screen that got 6 clones, 5 Blue Kush & 1 White Widow, that is only 5 days in with clones about half the size






and a shot so you can see both at once, more pics in the link in the sig


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Roger 600 Waters, bomb pics people. 

DTR, you still look like you will have some nice bud there. What's up with those white buds? Is that what the PM caused? Looks weird.

Minitrees. spot on my man, spot on. Living up to your name eh. So with the plan for the next grow are you gonna change your name, to Big Ole Tree?

1Badmasonman, that MH conversion bulb looks mad bru. The build is coming along nicely.

Integra, knew you wouldn't let us down t sic grow set up. Looking forward to seeing amonster scrog like yer old yin!! "Just braw" as I would say. Braw means beautiful, more commonly used in, She's a Braw Lassie, or a Braw Bairn.

Peace guys, more updates from me later.

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

So heres a preview of todays update: 
One of Thelma's colas...








Hope you like the vid. Should give you an idea of my littel grow space in action. Next time _zonder_ HPS!!!
[youtube]vHTH85DRvjM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

looks grand D 

thelma just on the turn! how she smelling?


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Ha, funny you should ask, Don that and the way she looked convinced me that I was a tool and mixed up the OGK seeds with a Headband seed. She's started to smell quite sour, but with sweet undertones. It's totally distinctive with Headband I think. Really if you have it on you when you are out, it fukkin reaks the place (funny story about that). Normally there are two types of Headbands that you get, one that leans more to the OGkush side, deep deep dark green leaves, and the other that is more on the ECSD side, and also in taste, some of the leaves look a bit more on the sativa side. I will be happy if it's leaning on the ECSD side in the end, which I think it will. Oh, so yeh, she a Headband for sure!!!

Story: I was out at a bar on a street called the Utrechtsestraat (the street I would assume that led you out of town towards Utrecht in days of old) with my wife at one of her many Works Drinking nights. I was down stairs ordering a beer at the bar and I heard these 3 Dutch guys say to each other - Woah, that is a real potent one. And I am thinking, did someone just walk past and fart. So I trun round to look behind me (no one there of course) and then I looked at the guys with a look on my face, "wasn't me that laid it". haha. I turned away ordering my beer and then heard them say again, yup that smells like some real potent shit....and then it dawned on me, by which time I had grabbed my beer and ran upstairs....I try and put my weed in little glass jars if I go out now. Not that it's a problem to have weed on you.....but you don't smell it yourself, and not everyone wants to speak to Pepe le Pew on a night out!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2010)

AHH ahah "hoodlums" yup i used to be one. Before i had my son and grew up i used to be a bad ass. Where i come from theres alot of pimpin and hoein n gangbangin going down so i was kinda drawn to the pimp game at an early age. Even had a couple hoes at one point. Thats why i like pimpc so much. hes gung ho about breaking biaatches. But yes MCP Bun is the man and the backbone of ugk. I also get into some suga free, Some 3 6 mafia. Kingpin skinny pimp. Too short. I am just a big square now. Totally stayin out of the street scene. Trying to be a good father figure and i dont think id rather have it any other way. Love being a daddy. Anyway heres a pic of my caddy when i was in the game.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

hahah im the same little jam jars plastic bags just dont cut it. 

happy days on the headband! whats the yield like on that?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2010)

Story: I was out at a bar on a street called the Utrechtsestraat (the street I would assume that led you out of town towards Utrecht in days of old) with my wife at one of her many Works Drinking nights. I was down stairs ordering a beer at the bar and I heard these 3 Dutch guys say to each other - Woah, that is a real potent one. And I am thinking, did someone just walk past and fart. So I trun round to look behind me (no one there of course) and then I looked at the guys with a look on my face, "wasn't me that laid it". haha. I turned away ordering my beer and then heard them say again, yup that smells like some real potent shit....and then it dawned on me, by which time I had grabbed my beer and ran upstairs....I try and put my weed in little glass jars if I go out now. Not that it's a problem to have weed on you.....but you don't smell it yourself, and not everyone wants to speak to Pepe le Pew on a night out! 

LOL thats funny DST


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

She yields fairly average l would say, but then good for a med strain, since the OG Kush tends not to yield too big. I normally get around an oz+ a plant the way I grow them 4-7 litre pots. But possible to double if you veg longer and with bigger pots. Thelmas in a big pot, I think around 18-20 litres...so the potential is there, just depends how you grow them.

1Badmasonman, dig the Caddy. I was never a Pimp, people would def not pay to shag the average Scottish minge, hahaha, so there was not real much cause for it in my area.....Soccer Casuals was my thing in the mid to late 80's...then it was all just peace and love when E hit town.
I dig a lot of stuff from the Bay Area, Mac Dre was one of my all time faves, his old stuff done from Fresno County Jail, some of his new stuff was also cool, Sick Wit It records, E40 etc. Rap a Lot records was the bomb, Blackmarket records (brotha lynch hung) and all that stuff.....guess I am a Wigga, or would that be a Swigga in my case....hoho hic.

Okay, back to weed now....time to smoke one.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2010)

LMFAO DST. Good stuff


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful DST...







Thanks for the vid...good work man...


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

This is brilliant:

http://www.pumahardchorus.com/

This is pants on heid!!!:

Found out we were not successfull in getting tickets for any of the games for the world cup that we applied for. What a pile of doodoo squirt!!

Well one thing we do have, tickets for the plane to get there, cause that's one thing a match ticket doesn't do, get you there. Gonna be a lot of people having to swim into Cape Town, and dae get hungry girls like this swimming around as well: to FIFA







and yup, I took this pic in South Africa


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks SL2, 

thats my rant over now, just had a nice drag of Silver bubble


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

DST said:


> So heres a preview of todays update:
> One of Thelma's colas...
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure if your squeezed enough plants in there DST, you might have enough room for half a plant. JK. They look great. Everyone seems to be going vertical. It will be interesting to see your weight. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Ha, funny you should ask, Don that and the way she looked convinced me that I was a tool and mixed up the OGK seeds with a Headband seed.


Until I saw Luis' stump, I was going to ask if that was OGK


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2010)

Gutting news DST. Damn fifa giving wanker americans like me tickets... but none to the true blue football fans. Sorry mate.

Nice to see you Hayduke.

Also... MasonMan. Holy Shit. That is a hell of a whip. Rims like a boss and no tint on the window so the haters Know it's you, lol. I had what I called a pimp-mobile... but I was no pimp. Just a disalusioned white boy. Never stopped me from calling myself pimpdaddy. God I'm getting really embarassed recounting this. I swear I wasn't as lame as I sound. Honest, hahaha.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Until I saw Luis' stump, I was going to ask if that was OGK


I will have a pic of an OG Kush for you tomorrow, if that was an OG, it would be twice as high, and the leaves would be a lot darker, and thicker (and less of them) or certainly the strains I have...but funny you were going to ask that. now you got me thinking I got a new OG Kush strain



jigfresh said:


> Gutting news DST. Damn fifa giving wanker americans like me tickets... but none to the true blue football fans. Sorry mate.
> 
> Nice to see you Hayduke.
> 
> Also... MasonMan. Holy Shit. That is a hell of a whip. Rims like a boss and no tint on the window so the haters Know it's you, lol. I had what I called a pimp-mobile... but I was no pimp. Just a disalusioned white boy. Never stopped me from calling myself pimpdaddy. God I'm getting really embarassed recounting this. I swear I wasn't as lame as I sound. Honest, hahaha.


Damn straight Jig, who's palms did you grease, hehe. 

It's just a load of, it's all the corporate tickets that get bought!!! mind you, if my wife gets some corporates through her work I will be pepared to swallow my pride, lmao


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 9, 2010)

cool.

that reminds me of a nice vid on mr. scratch i stumbled on yesterday, 

check it if you like - shows him n his buds jammin in jamaica

live n deeee-rekd mon,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9An7d1hMvak


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 9, 2010)

.....lol disregard that folks.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> .....lol disregard that folks.


Happens to me too Scotty. There are similar feelings of fun in both threads... easy to confuse.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2010)

Also... MasonMan. Holy Shit. That is a hell of a whip. Rims like a boss and no tint on the window so the haters Know it's you, lol. I had what I called a pimp-mobile... but I was no pimp. Just a disalusioned white boy. Never stopped me from calling myself pimpdaddy. God I'm getting really embarassed recounting this. I swear I wasn't as lame as I sound. Honest, hahaha. 

AHAHA you got it jig no tint. Steppin out in gators and mink. Wow im really kinda embarassed too now that im a little older. I must have looked like a clown. Hell it was some good times though and fast money. My friends where shocked that i went st8 quit the game and settled down. Now im just a meek ol bricklayer. haha im happy though. Got tons of stories of my rebellious days keeps the older brickies crackin up all day.

My MY MY DST Excellent VID.


----------



## DTR (Feb 9, 2010)

its only one and idk man its just half white nothing on it Its about the size of popcorn gonna try and keep it but ill probably smoke it


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2010)

and Thelma


peace
cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2010)

You guys ready for a good laugh . Me and my girl just about fell out the fn chair laughing readin through. Very funny



We Love 1 said:


> In the future there will be a one world gov't that will be internet based. Basically what will happen is that everyone will be given a computer and they will have the right to make important online governmental changes to the world.
> 
> We will be able to change the world from the privacy of Our own homes. Everyone will get to vote on any issues and it will be majority rules. There will be no need for a president or any politicians because they don't know what there doing anyways.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

Funny strange 1Badmasonman...is this guy for real? I don't know about god wanting it, but who ever posted this has certainly got my vote about politicians...bunch of chops!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

quick snapshot of the tent this morning for da 600!


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

nice^^^^^

They are still super dark green for 8 weeks bru...gonna be dankoid!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

IRIE MON!!!!

could be cos im feeding them at pretty much the top end of everything haha 

i reckon they've still got a lot of filling out to do i reckon ill chop half at 9 weeks the other half at 9 nd a half ish


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Funny strange 1Badmasonman...is this guy for real? I don't know about god wanting it, but who ever posted this has certainly got my vote about politicians...bunch of chops!


i think its some prankster. If you take the time to read the thread through i gets real bizzare. By page 6-7 i was almost crying i was laughin so hard.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2010)

Or maybe i was just that stoned too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

cheers for the rep SL2! i gotta ask are you called SL2 after the tune? on a ragga tip???


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 10, 2010)

hey guys just showin some pics of my luckycharms girls in flower, they have been in flower for 3 days, and already have had a big strech but im tyin down , there lookin good though both plants are about 2 feet wide. heres the pics i will have some in natural light soon,


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys just showin some pics of my luckycharms girls in flower, they have been in flower for 3 days, and already have had a big strech but im tyin down , there lookin good though both plants are about 2 feet wide. heres the pics i will have some in natural light soon,


looking good bru.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice MCP look forward to the bud porn.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

Good night peeps, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey all i started a new thread for tellin jokes and funny stuff so we can keep things about growin here. You are all welcome to stop by. 

Im a real noob at linking pages and stuff so hope this works.

QUOTE=1badmasonman;3772074]Welcoming a you witty jokers out there to a fun funny thread. All jokes are welcome except racial jokes. This thread is for people of all colors and cultures to enjoy. So sit down load a bowl and lets git some good gut splitters going.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 10, 2010)

DST...since she is from seed...thelma may just be a sativa dom phenotype

Don...WOW!


1badmasonman said:


> i think its some prankster. If you take the time to read the thread through i gets real bizzare. By page 6-7 i was almost crying i was laughin so hard.


And the Jeebus freak dude is for real...he actually thinks he is god or hayseuss or both...he gives his real name and uses the meaning of the names to justify his divinity...I dig that there are people like him around...makes me feel slightly sane


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> DST...since she is from seed...thelma may just be a sativa dom phenotype
> 
> Don...WOW!
> 
> ...


I think you could be right Hayduke. She certainly has a little bit more height, and some of the leaves certainly have a more slender look to them.

And too right, it's good to have "roll 'n' butters" around to make you feel sane. haha.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey all i started a new thread for tellin jokes and funny stuff so we can keep things about growin here. You are all welcome to stop by.
> 
> Im a real noob at linking pages and stuff so hope this works.
> 
> QUOTE=1badmasonman;3772074]Welcoming a you witty jokers out there to a fun funny thread. All jokes are welcome except racial jokes. This thread is for people of all colors and cultures to enjoy. So sit down load a bowl and lets git some good gut splitters going.


Here's the link folks:
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/301604-tell-me-joke-riddle-me.html

To get a link 1BMM, all you need to do is highlight the http address in your browser bar, then copy and paste it into a post: eh voila

There's also this thread which you might want to have a look at:
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning.html

This is a monster thread...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

cheers heyduke!

and mcpurple lookin good man you do any LST topping or fimming with your girls?

badmasonman's funnies thread, https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/301604-tell-me-joke-riddle-me.html


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help on that one guys.

Well did some more work on the room last night, got the exhaust and carbon filter rubber mounted and hung out of the way. Very clean looking. Gonna start doing some plumbing on the hydro set up.

Question: Do any of you guys have any experience running your ballast on the 240 setting. I have a 220 sub panel breaker in the clone veg room. I am thinking i may pig tail out of the sub panel to run the lights vs run 3 seperate 110 cords from 3 diff circuits. Heres a pic of the small 220 sub panel. The only thing this runs is my oven in the kitchen. 









The larger panel is the 110 old style bus and bullet type fuse.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

all I know bud, is that your cooker is generally fixed to it's own power supply, seperate from anything else...so not sure if I would do that....saying that, my kitchen is wired up like a disaster and when I run too many things the power goes off....message to self - speak to electrician again!!!!! Don't want to give you bum advise as lecky is not my thing, especially not US stylee.

Bob Smith the Bored electrician can probably help you out....if you need a link to his page let me know.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 11, 2010)

I hear ya DST. Id rather be safe with it. Ive got a pot head buddy thats a sparky, Just dont want anyone to know what im up to. Maybe ill concoct a story about why i would need to tap my 220. Ive done this before when i bricked my house i tapped a 220 cord in that panel to run by block saw and it worked fine. But like i said im no electrician, yeah i guess if BoB is bored maybe i should talk at him. Thanks Pal.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

If you have done it before then that's different....but there's reasons for the safety loads they put on lines I guess....good luck bru.


----------



## Drr (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't remember is I posted in here..

the thread is too big to read through right now.. i'll comb over it over time though..

here is my 600...

check out the link in the sig also if you want.. Way more pictures..

I will be harvesting 3 withing the next 2 weeks and the rest within 3-4 weeks..


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

Drr said:


> I don't remember is I posted in here..
> 
> the thread is too big to read through right now.. i'll comb over it over time though..
> 
> ...


 Very nice Drr, cool name as well (no need to abbreviate it when too stoned!)

Hope you stick around and share your harvest and grows.

Welcome to the 600 and fekking hup hup to this (sorry, hup hup is a Dutch thang)


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's the link folks:
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/301604-tell-me-joke-riddle-me.html
> 
> To get a link 1BMM, all you need to do is highlight the http address in your browser bar, then copy and paste it into a post: eh voila
> ...


i love that thread its hella funny when baked, very good thread to laugh.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers heyduke!
> 
> and mcpurple lookin good man you do any LST topping or fimming with your girls?


thanks man, i topped them when i first got them and then started lst about 1 week ago, thats why she they are so wide, i think they will produce good, the smell is already intense and the whole plant is sticky, she is growing like an inch each nite, this strain i beleive woul do great in scrog growing, ot even one huge lsted plant it has crazy braching, i will get some better pics of them soon in natural light, and i dont ever fim, IMO fimmming sux its just a screwed up topping attempt, and i also topped all my plants in veg, using ubs way and a few my way, the ones i did ubs way got 3-4 tops and my way i got 5-6 tops so all the topping workd good on them



Drr said:


> I don't remember is I posted in here..
> 
> the thread is too big to read through right now.. i'll comb over it over time though..
> 
> ...


ya i know what u mean this thread is huge and only gettin bigger, very nice plants to, is that one pic a strain thats ment to go purple or did the temps get low on her, just curious


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 11, 2010)

this is my first time tryin this method i usally have a shake box with a screen in it to shake the trichs out, but i tried usin the alcohol method, i put about 7 gs in a jar with alc, and will let sit for 24 hours or longer, but im confused as to how to get just the trichs out of the mixture, i have seen people use coffee filters but it seems to me that the trichs would get stuck inthe paper any advice


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> this is my first time tryin this method i usally have a shake box with a screen in it to shake the trichs out, but i tried usin the alcohol method, i put about 7 gs in a jar with alc, and will let sit for 24 hours or longer, but im confused as to how to get just the trichs out of the mixture, i have seen people use coffee filters but it seems to me that the trichs would get stuck inthe paper any advice


From what Ive read, you pour the mixture on a large plate and warm it and leave it going untill all of the liquid evaporates. then just scrape the bottom of the plate and bam, hash.


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys quick question. I have some bag seed that have popped going on 4 days now. I was wondering are the stems normally purple when the hatch? Or is it a temp thing? Currently running about 80 F. What is a good temp if this is wrong for hatchlings plus what is the optimum temp once in full veg and then flowering. I will be using DIY Co2 in flower stage. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 11, 2010)

DST eewww them are looking perty.

Drr looking good man.

MCP good luck on the hash

Well i got to the bottom of my electrical issue. I ended up calling my stoner sparky pal and he advised me not to tap the breaker panel. He is also the same guy who put that box in there for me to run a electric stove vs gas. So without blowing my cover i quizzed him on putting another sub panel in if i could just duplicate the one he already installed and will that work to run my welder. And he says wuh huh. So i guess ill try it. Anyways theres not much excitment over here but i took a few new pics. Heres the progress.





































Mylar does have its disadvantages afterall. Peace 1BMM


----------



## )V(ad Hatter (Feb 11, 2010)

i seen that this was the 600 club and i figure i got a 600w HPS (w/ hortilux Super HPS bulb) so i should post my babies 

so this is my first grow i have 12 (er 13) euforia plants the large one was going to be my momma but because my veg room isnt finished yet i decided to bloom her and take one of the potted clones for my new momma taking up far less room i have 6 potted in FF ocean forest (Great shit BTW) the 5 small + momma and 6 in a self made aero chamber with the exception of momma the potted plants and the aero plants were cut at the same time so you can really see the difference.

check out my grow journal i update (w/pics) it alot and welcome any advise i can get this is my second day of bloom.

journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299758-euforia-6-diy-aero-6-a.html


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 11, 2010)

)V(ad Hatter said:


> i seen that this was the 600 club and i figure i got a 600w HPS (w/ hortilux Super HPS bulb) so i should post my babies
> 
> so this is my first grow i have 12 (er 13) euforia plants the large one was going to be my momma but because my veg room isnt finished yet i decided to bloom her and take one of the potted clones for my new momma taking up far less room i have 6 potted in FF ocean forest (Great shit BTW) the 5 small + momma and 6 in a self made aero chamber with the exception of momma the potted plants and the aero plants were cut at the same time so you can really see the difference.
> 
> ...


Very nice clean set up im diggin it. I like FF soil its some good stuff. I like there whole line actually. Looks like your plant are nice and healthy too. Im sure you will fit in just fine here.


----------



## )V(ad Hatter (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks man cant wait just 8 long weeks till i can potentially be smoking the fruits of my labor ALOT of time 50+hours a week and lots of $$$ hoping my first grow is worth smoking


----------



## swish (Feb 11, 2010)

whats good people,? just wanted to show you guys sum new pics.
this is the finish of week 4...
at first i didn't see much happening but after i compared a few pics i think its all good.after sum research i now know i wont be seeing buds till week 6 or 7 but its nice to watch the hairs and crystals go crazy.
so far ive been adding an extra tablespoon of nutes every week, ( both a & b of dutch master gold range ) keeping the additives the same and they show no signs of stress so far.
well, thats bout it, im gonna listen to my boy phill and get going on these aurora indica beans


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 11, 2010)

swish said:


> whats good people,? just wanted to show you guys sum new pics.
> this is the finish of week 4...
> at first i didn't see much happening but after i compared a few pics i think its all good.after sum research i now know i wont be seeing buds till week 6 or 7 but its nice to watch the hairs and crystals go crazy.
> so far ive been adding an extra tablespoon of nutes every week, ( both a & b of dutch master gold range ) keeping the additives the same and they show no signs of stress so far.
> well, thats bout it, im gonna listen to my boy phill and get going on these aurora indica beans


woot!!

look just like my salmoncreek(5 weeks in)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 11, 2010)

Beautiful. Pat yourself on the back. How do you like them DM nutes. Thats what im goin with on my grow. Not quite ready yet though. Another member on this thread uses DM and likes them and im all but sold. Again Bravo on the gro


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> this is my first time tryin this method i usally have a shake box with a screen in it to shake the trichs out, but i tried usin the alcohol method, i put about 7 gs in a jar with alc, and will let sit for 24 hours or longer, but im confused as to how to get just the trichs out of the mixture, i have seen people use coffee filters but it seems to me that the trichs would get stuck inthe paper any advice


Check out Rosemans HAsh making technique https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10392-making-hash-oil-leaves.html



Integra21 said:


> From what Ive read, you pour the mixture on a large plate and warm it and leave it going untill all of the liquid evaporates. then just scrape the bottom of the plate and bam, hash.


I think Interga's basically got it!



justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys quick question. I have some bag seed that have popped going on 4 days now. I was wondering are the stems normally purple when the hatch? Or is it a temp thing? Currently running about 80 F. What is a good temp if this is wrong for hatchlings plus what is the optimum temp once in full veg and then flowering. I will be using DIY Co2 in flower stage. Thanks for any help.


Temps around 79 for babies, and Purple stems happens, depends on the strain.



)V(ad Hatter said:


> i seen that this was the 600 club and i figure i got a 600w HPS (w/ hortilux Super HPS bulb) so i should post my babies
> 
> so this is my first grow i have 12 (er 13) euforia plants the large one was going to be my momma but because my veg room isnt finished yet i decided to bloom her and take one of the potted clones for my new momma taking up far less room i have 6 potted in FF ocean forest (Great shit BTW) the 5 small + momma and 6 in a self made aero chamber with the exception of momma the potted plants and the aero plants were cut at the same time so you can really see the difference.
> 
> ...


Shall we call you Hatter? Welcome bru, and thanks for posting. Will stop by the journal to investigate more at some point.




1badmasonman said:


> DST eewww them are looking perty.
> 
> Drr looking good man.
> 
> ...


We see ya dude, hehe. When I saw that first pic, then scrolled down to the 2nd, I thought, shit, check the size of those carbon filters, but they are water drums, haha. Only reason I thought that, when I was down the local grow shop, they had carbon filters in there, industrial sized ones, about the size of me.
It's coming along bro!!



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> woot!!
> 
> look just like my salmoncreek(5 weeks in)


]
What up Scotty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2010)

nice boxer madmasonman! my family bred them for years top dogs!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Don thats Rocco Loco. Hes an asshole ahahah. No hes a great dog just needs some training like every living thing does. Funny story about him, I had to get rid of him cuz My girl and i had a baby boy on the way, this was 10 months ago. We were missing him bad after he was gone and regretted getting rid of him. So 10 months go by we are still missing Rocco and my other 2 boys during the whole 10 months were devastated and wanting to see him but i lost contact with the people i sold him to. So wednesday I had an arrand to run and i drove by the dog park enroute to run my arrend and i looked to see if possibly rocco may be there with the new owners, But nope. So i get home about an hour later and my girl tells me the people we sold rocco to have to move and cant keep him where they are moving and do we want him back. Obviously we where ecstatic. I was really strange that i was just thinking about him and bam 2 hours later hes back home. He has picked up some bad habits though since he first left so ill be spending some quality training time on him.

Dont mean to get off subject just thought id share that bit with you guys. Its kinda cool how stuff works out sometimes.

DST lol that would be one hell of a carbon scrubber. Im wanting a bigger one than i have now. That one i got works pretty good, last grow i had close to 30 plants and it kept the smell out the house ok. This go ive re routed the exhaust to vent out of my chimney stack so its not going to be as big of an issue as when i was venting into the house. We shall see. I got a nosey old lady that lives smack next door so i may upgrade and run it anyways just to be safe.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 12, 2010)

recently upgraded from 400w. to 600w. & my power bill isnt suffering like i thought it might & knowing what i know now i wish i would of got the 600w. in the first place


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 12, 2010)

p.s. 4x3 grow room using 3x3 ebb & flow


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 12, 2010)

alright so my first attemtp at making hash oil or whayever its called went good, i got like a few grams of sticky dank oil, i need some vials though cuz im making more to day and have nothing to store it in, heres some ppics of it and some on a bowl of some blueberry, from last outdoor season with oil on it,


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

puff puff pass some imported pollum hash>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks Don thats Rocco Loco. Hes an asshole ahahah. No hes a great dog just needs some training like every living thing does. Funny story about him, I had to get rid of him cuz My girl and i had a baby boy on the way, this was 10 months ago. We were missing him bad after he was gone and regretted getting rid of him. So 10 months go by we are still missing Rocco and my other 2 boys during the whole 10 months were devastated and wanting to see him but i lost contact with the people i sold him to. So wednesday I had an arrand to run and i drove by the dog park enroute to run my arrend and i looked to see if possibly rocco may be there with the new owners, But nope. So i get home about an hour later and my girl tells me the people we sold rocco to have to move and cant keep him where they are moving and do we want him back. Obviously we where ecstatic. I was really strange that i was just thinking about him and bam 2 hours later hes back home. He has picked up some bad habits though since he first left so ill be spending some quality training time on him.
> 
> Dont mean to get off subject just thought id share that bit with you guys. Its kinda cool how stuff works out sometimes.
> 
> DST lol that would be one hell of a carbon scrubber. Im wanting a bigger one than i have now. That one i got works pretty good, last grow i had close to 30 plants and it kept the smell out the house ok. This go ive re routed the exhaust to vent out of my chimney stack so its not going to be as big of an issue as when i was venting into the house. We shall see. I got a nosey old lady that lives smack next door so i may upgrade and run it anyways just to be safe.


Nice story, thanks for sharing, 1Badmasonman. The world needs more stories like that . 

The vent out the chimney stack sounds cool. No old lady can be that nosey, hehe. Or is she quite athletic?




horribleherk said:


> recently upgraded from 400w. to 600w. & my power bill isnt suffering like i thought it might & knowing what i know now i wish i would of got the 600w. in the first place


Hi horribleherk, glad to see you made the choice of upgrade, Welcome to the 600. Although I really loved my 400....but only as a light, I ain't no fekkin weirdo, hoho.

Please, feel free to show all and provide further details of your grow, or whatever (within reason).



horribleherk said:


> p.s. 4x3 grow room using 3x3 ebb & flow


You got our interest.....



mcpurple said:


> alright so my first attemtp at making hash oil or whayever its called went good, i got like a few grams of sticky dank oil, i need some vials though cuz im making more to day and have nothing to store it in, heres some ppics of it and some on a bowl of some blueberry, from last outdoor season with oil on it,


Eesh, sticky gloop indeed. How's it smoke though? 

Back in my Uni days, I use to get camera film pots filled with oil (carried about an oz worth) I would freeze it, then take it out and crack it into bits, then onto plastic wraps to be weighed. Or in freezing cold water and you can shape them into little hash balls (just gets rather chilly on yer mit). Was better than sucking it up into straws though....

Ok, so there was a complaint that I had not uploaded pics to the 600 recently (that chief will remain anonymous, ok Scotty, so don't worry - oops, did I say that har har) Update tomorrow for me guys. Not sure if I will do the vid thing though....we shall see.

Oh, and I got some Casey Jones tonight to smoke (1/2 oz) It is very very sticky indeed, and quite sparkly with trichs. But it's all little nugs of buds, no monsters like Jig's. I was a bit disappointed. I didn't speak to the guy who grew it though, got it from the coffeeshop. So anyway, it's a super sour diesel taste, nice clear high with tingly tightness around the cheeks and face...I had a couple of bongs, then another (with some of my Headband hash) and of course a joint as shotgun. Was feeling quite ripped, so got on my bike and cycled home at a rate of nots...
[youtube]KN-j9H0nIDs[/youtube]

So now I feel like smokin some more

But first, heres some for my good ole faithful riu bru, Scotty.

The Casey Jones from mine and, Scotty's fav coffeeshop.






Peace, DST


----------



## hounddog44 (Feb 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man every one has great pics great job to evryone, evryones plants are lookin great, and dst i love ugk to but IMO pimp c wasnt a very great repper he has a fe good verses again IMO, but bun b is the shit, evry song he is on is sick, check out this song of bun b and dizzierascal dizzie is from some other country i dont know wich one though
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/7CgBhxH6Z3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param
> ...


pimp told the naked truth about alot people didnt understand. Just cause he sounded ignorant, doesnt mean he was. Just sit back and listen, and he'll hype you to alot of game.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> puff puff pass some imported pollum hash>>>>>>>


eh eh Westy, all good my son?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 12, 2010)

ya it is stickt but it hardend up over nite so its ok, and it smokes great and gets me high as fuck, in the process of making more right now


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya it is stickt but it hardend up over nite so its ok, and it smokes great and gets me high as fuck, in the process of making more right now


happy dazy bru, good skillz. 

Watch and not get your fingers stuck to the keyboard now!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everybody. I've been following the thread, each and every post, just not posting much myself. Good to see all the new members of the club and beautiful work by all. I generally don't post a bunch of pics when I'm vegging, today is the last day of vegging my sativa dominant babies...thirty nine days. Bunches of the nodes are alternating and the strawberry haze and malawi 99 have been showing flowers for about a week now.

I was thinking, since tonight is the opening ceremonies of the winter olympics, it got me to thinking why not a summer olympics with weed growing as the competition. Could you imagine, as the opening ceremonies commence all the participating countries hand out doobies to everyone on the hillside...you weren't expecting a stadium were you? Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin and Jim Morrison will be performing. I think my smoke is getting better with age.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 12, 2010)

ya my fingerw were sticky as hell, and heads up that would be the best olympics games ever


----------



## unity (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice going everybody 
Not posting much here, but following along 
I started my second run with Blackjacks, I'll have to get some pics up later.
Keep it up guys.
Peace,
Unity


----------



## swish (Feb 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Beautiful. Pat yourself on the back. How do you like them DM nutes. Thats what im goin with on my grow. Not quite ready yet though. Another member on this thread uses DM and likes them and im all but sold. Again Bravo on the gro


 thanks man... i gotta say the DM hasnt let me down so far. this is the 2nd grow ive used them. the first time i didnt have the additives but you can deff. tell the difference in the root system and the structure of the plant, DM really doesnt make em grow any faster than any nice regimen of other brands.It just works foe me


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2010)

swish said:


> thanks man... i gotta say the DM hasnt let me down so far. this is the 2nd grow ive used them. the first time i didnt have the additives but you can deff. tell the difference in the root system and the structure of the plant, DM really doesnt make em grow any faster than any nice regimen of other brands.It just works foe me


Yup i think the dutch masters gold will be what i try this grow. Been doing some research and it looks like it will work well in a hydro set up. 

By the way Swish tell us how your growing them ladies. Are you in soil hydro or did i miss that?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I was thinking, since tonight is the opening ceremonies of the winter olympics, it got me to thinking why not a summer olympics with weed growing as the competition. Could you imagine, as the opening ceremonies commence all the participating countries hand out doobies to everyone on the hillside...you weren't expecting a stadium were you? Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin and Jim Morrison will be performing. I think my smoke is getting better with age.


I'd be going for the gold for sure! 

I like it Heads Up.

And to answer for swish... it's gotta be hydro. Dutch Master stuff don't work in soil.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey everybody. I've been following the thread, each and every post, just not posting much myself. Good to see all the new members of the club and beautiful work by all. I generally don't post a bunch of pics when I'm vegging, today is the last day of vegging my sativa dominant babies...thirty nine days. Bunches of the nodes are alternating and the strawberry haze and malawi 99 have been showing flowers for about a week now.
> 
> I was thinking, since tonight is the opening ceremonies of the winter olympics, it got me to thinking why not a summer olympics with weed growing as the competition. Could you imagine, as the opening ceremonies commence all the participating countries hand out doobies to everyone on the hillside...you weren't expecting a stadium were you? Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin and Jim Morrison will be performing. I think my smoke is getting better with age.


That would be fuckin awesome.......! How would one judge such a comptition? Like the cannabis cup? Great idea Headsup Thought we might have lost you. Glad your back. 



jigfresh said:


> I'd be going for the gold for sure!
> 
> I like it Heads Up.
> 
> And to answer for swish... it's gotta be hydro. Dutch Master stuff don't work in soil.


Thankyou for that bit of info. I did not know that Jig. No wonder why it seems so good for a hydro set up

DST I wish i had a coffee shop to get my smoke, That would KICK ASS. I still manage to get the primo though.

Also there are a lot of folks i need to give props to on here. I cant seem to figure out how to give reps to people. Im a real noob at the tech stuff. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> That would be fuckin awesome.......! How would one judge such a comptition? Like the cannabis cup? Great idea Headsup Thought we might have lost you. Glad your back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright mate go to the scales just above the persons join date and click on that it's on the right side of the screen hope it helps mate


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks got it Wow im a fuckin tard. I seriously never noticed the scales. well im off to props.


----------



## Drr (Feb 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Very nice Drr, cool name as well (no need to abbreviate it when too stoned!)
> 
> Hope you stick around and share your harvest and grows.
> 
> Welcome to the 600 and fekking hup hup to this (sorry, hup hup is a Dutch thang)



Thanks that is my favourite strain of mine.. and it's a bagseed.. 1 of 13 imature seeds that popped and she was a female.... bless her soul..





1badmasonman said:


> DST eewww them are looking perty.
> 
> Drr looking good man.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I like your setup also.. nice and clean.. 





1badmasonman said:


> Thanks Don thats Rocco Loco. Hes an asshole ahahah. No hes a great dog just needs some training like every living thing does. Funny story about him, I had to get rid of him cuz My girl and i had a baby boy on the way, this was 10 months ago. We were missing him bad after he was gone and regretted getting rid of him. So 10 months go by we are still missing Rocco and my other 2 boys during the whole 10 months were devastated and wanting to see him but i lost contact with the people i sold him to. So wednesday I had an arrand to run and i drove by the dog park enroute to run my arrend and i looked to see if possibly rocco may be there with the new owners, But nope. So i get home about an hour later and my girl tells me the people we sold rocco to have to move and cant keep him where they are moving and do we want him back. Obviously we where ecstatic. I was really strange that i was just thinking about him and bam 2 hours later hes back home. He has picked up some bad habits though since he first left so ill be spending some quality training time on him.
> 
> Dont mean to get off subject just thought id share that bit with you guys. Its kinda cool how stuff works out sometimes.



Great story.. and that's the universe at work my friend.. 





DST said:


> But first, heres some for my good ole faithful riu bru, Scotty.
> 
> The Casey Jones from mine and, Scotty's fav coffeeshop.
> 
> ...


Beautiful stuff.. I wish I had coffee shops here.. one day..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2010)

Whats up with the olympics are they booing?


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Whats up with the olympics are they booing?


Nah man the opening ceromines are on atm and there great! very well done i liked it way better then chinas


----------



## User Name420 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey everybody. I've been following the thread, each and every post, just not posting much myself. Good to see all the new members of the club and beautiful work by all. I generally don't post a bunch of pics when I'm vegging, today is the last day of vegging my sativa dominant babies...thirty nine days. Bunches of the nodes are alternating and the strawberry haze and malawi 99 have been showing flowers for about a week now.
> 
> I was thinking, since tonight is the opening ceremonies of the winter olympics, it got me to thinking why not a summer olympics with weed growing as the competition. Could you imagine, as the opening ceremonies commence all the participating countries hand out doobies to everyone on the hillside...you weren't expecting a stadium were you? Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin and Jim Morrison will be performing. I think my smoke is getting better with age.


Hey Heads Up ya big lurker, nice to see you posting, always some interesting reads in your post. Funny stoned thoughts



unity said:


> Nice going everybody
> Not posting much here, but following along
> I started my second run with Blackjacks, I'll have to get some pics up later.
> Keep it up guys.
> ...


Hi Unity, good to hear. WIll be posting a pic update of my Blackjack shortly...



jigfresh said:


> I'd be going for the gold for sure!
> 
> I like it Heads Up.
> 
> And to answer for swish... it's gotta be hydro. Dutch Master stuff don't work in soil.


I'll be far too stoned to compete....but if you need a joint rolled, I could probably help, I'll be like the Red Cross but for joint rollers...hows that?



1badmasonman said:


> That would be fuckin awesome.......! How would one judge such a comptition? Like the cannabis cup? Great idea Headsup Thought we might have lost you. Glad your back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of prices does the good gear go for around your way bru?



W Dragon said:


> alright mate go to the scales just above the persons join date and click on that it's on the right side of the screen hope it helps mate


 Exactly you TARD (sorry, never heard it used that way, was having a good old giggle.


1badmasonman said:


> Thanks got it Wow im a fuckin tard. I seriously never noticed the scales. well im off to props.





User Name420 said:


>


Nice Username420, 

Okay, will update you guys soon.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

My feed:






A Cali Orange Bud





Cali O






Casey Jones - smells just like the purchased product










I like my S shapes - more Casey






New York 47











OG Kush











Thelma bud






My Blackjack - yummy






Hope that keeps the hunger at bay.....more to come

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice D they ALL look very tasty!!!


gOOd jOb


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 13, 2010)

Theres sumthing about that og kush .... never had any kush at least i dont think. unless Afghan is a kush ? then aurora indica has sum in it but omg the og just makes my mouth water


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you 600 weedmasters have seen a plant 6 week old plant under 18/6 push out hairs? One of my LSD and a Blueberry has. So what do you guys think would caise this?

LSD







BB


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 13, 2010)

SL2 said:


> I was wondering if any of you 600 weedmasters have seen a plant 6 week old plant under 18/6 push out hairs? One of my LSD and a Blueberry has. So what do you guys think would caise this?
> 
> LSD
> 
> ...



Yah bro thats totally normal ... its an easier way to sex in my book ..... every plant i have let veg for over 30 days has showed preflowers..

its very normal


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Leave a plant long enough and it will pop.....is that 30 days from cloning?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Yah bro thats totally normal ... its an easier way to sex in my book ..... every plant i have let veg for over 30 days has showed preflowers..
> 
> its very normal


Thats what I am hearing. I just have not seen a 6 week old plant in veg do that...What a wonderful day!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

For ye who are not visitors of the journal, here you go, enjoy.
[youtube]0u88buABkvc[/youtube]


----------



## SL2 (Feb 13, 2010)

My its a "WEED WONDERLAND" ... Nice one D...


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2010)

dam dst them pics just made me want more, looks very dank


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2010)

also i just had one of my unknown bagseeds show pistils in one night of 12,12 i think i have 4 males and 2 females, but not for sure yet, info in my journal


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Someone left me rep on this thread, and asked for a link to the Bubble heads but didnt leave a name. Well, this link's for you.
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/220083-bubblehead-gang.html


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats DST, it appears Sven Kramer just saved you some money on your electric bill.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Congrats DST, it appears Sven Kramer just saved you some money on your electric bill.


could do with that....apologies for my ignorance, don't really follow skating, although it is big in NL. (had to google S.Kramer)

Not really watching the winter olympics either....but tragic about the luge guy. I guess these peeps know the risks.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2010)

ya i guess they aired his luge attempt that he died on, IMO thats messed up unless his fam gave permission, what assholes the media i mean


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

you got that right buddy, the media has a lot to answer for...but the public feed on shock horror news, that's also the problem.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2010)

ya people love to see tragedies now days, i mean some stuff is cool to watch, but not death of another human, but thats just the way it is now


----------



## )V(ad Hatter (Feb 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya people love to see tragedies now days, i mean some stuff is cool to watch, but not death of another human, but thats just the way it is now


Yeah thats pretty fucked up why cant people just smoke a little reefer and watch dane cook or grandmas boy i understand the idea behind a nascar crash but watching a "snuff" film takes it a little to far for me


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2010)

DST

Your pictures are outstanding...they leave me wanting more!!! Beautiful ladies and a killer vid...thank you.

peace
cof


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 13, 2010)

Haha.. I always saw this thread's name come up and I stared at the title in envy.

Well.. Monday morning, I'm switching from a 250 to a 600 watter, 2 weeks (just in time) before I start flowering my babes 

Ah it feels good haha

-Rich


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the rep. Been under the weather the last four or five days with some kind of a neck thing haven't worked the last two days and might miss monday. I'm very pleased so far with the changes in my grow room. I meant to get pics up today, their first day of 12/12, but somehow it never happened. Anyway they are turning into little bushes. I've started using jack's classic blossom booster instead of tiger bloom. I'll add some big bloom and cal-mag with every other gallon of water. Around week three or four I'll be adding advanced nutrients big bud and the last three weeks of flowering I'll be using humboldts gravity. Of course I'll be adding grandmas molasses at my leisure throughout the flowering period. The long haul starts.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Haha.. I always saw this thread's name come up and I stared at the title in envy.
> 
> Well.. Monday morning, I'm switching from a 250 to a 600 watter, 2 weeks (just in time) before I start flowering my babes
> 
> ...


You will not regret your decision. What ya' got going?

richie rich...brings back memories.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 13, 2010)

What up my 600 pals. Been a busy bee today. Got a shitload done on the room and im loving it. Bout another month or so and ill be back in buis. Gonna do a grow all one strain this time just to get down a good system and then ill add a few new strains as things progress.

DST man im loving the jungle brotha, Your doing a fabulous job dogg keep it up. And im really diggin the background music on both of your vids who is that?. And to answer your question from your last post about the good gear. Well where do i start, The variety is limited but usually $300-500 per ounce depending on the strain of course. Theres alotta what i call perpetrator dank with ridiculous names that you dont see anywhere in the world just made up as a means to sell to the un educated. There has been alot of sour D around and i love that shit. Some super stank pep e le pew shit. So whats the skinny on the coffee shop prices just curious?. You seem to be in friendlier waters than I. Peace out brotha.

Integra thanks for the link just wanna go learn myself on some dwc.

Heasdsup glad your back buddy.

Update tommorow gonna try and start a journal and i will be doing some research on your guys aswell. And smoke 1 for a poor 1 mutha fuckas.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 14, 2010)

going into week 4, ...


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words cof, just trying to keep up with all the porn you guys are shipping in!!

Welcome Richirich. Look forwar updates.

1BMM, Here's the lowdown on Coffeeshops, - incase you don't know the background. 

Coffeeshops:
- can carry 500 grams of product in their shop at anyone time
- can sell 5 grams of product to each customer
- can not advertise their products or their shop anywhere
- can not have their own website anymore - they need to say it is a fan based website, or sponsored by fans of the shop
- can not transport large quantities of product to their shop (how do they get it there? illegally of course!!!)
- allow you to smoke product in their shops. the BAN is on tobacco products (hell yes!! I agree) but people still smoke with tobacco. I call them Euro's, where as I am a Pure'o
- can have a menu but cannot display this menu (advertising) THey can show you it when you come in the shop
- coffeeshops cannot grow their own weed
- coffeeshops have to buy from guerrilla growers.
- the growers who supply coffesshops are just normal bods, growing illegally!!!!
- charge between 6-18 euro per gram of weed. The average LA Con, Sour Diesel, Casey Jones, good Cheese strains, Trainwreck, Good Haze varieties, will all come in at the top ebnd - 12-18 euro per gram. Standard wee that is called as WW (but it really power plant) can come in ranges from 8-12 euro. Blueberry, Yellow Cab, generally around 8 euros. Most shops give you a discount of a couple of euros if buying 5 grams. You need to know peeps if you want to buy more. Generally ounces of the best are 200-250 euro.

FDD. coming along very nicely there. Looks like you are growing a Hedge!!!
-


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> going into week 4, ... View attachment 714220 View attachment 714221 View attachment 714222 View attachment 714223 View attachment 714224 View attachment 714225


Wow how do you have so little to no yellowing of the leaves?
What kinda nutes schedules are you using? Adding veg nutes at flowering at all?

That looks like a dam perfect grow. Plants look abnormally healthy.

+repped


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 14, 2010)

SOURD777 said:


> Wow how do you have so little to no yellowing of the leaves?
> What kinda nutes schedules are you using? Adding veg nutes at flowering at all?
> 
> That looks like a dam perfect grow. Plants look abnormally healthy.
> ...


hey Sourd777

You shouldnt be getting any yellowing during flowerin unless something is wrong
i know alot of people on here who prech that yellowing is normal during flowering and no its not man . i still give my plants some grow nutes during flowering 

1 it keeps strech down 
2 healthy buds come from healthy leaves, so if ur leaves are yellow at week 4-5 u have problems and ur bud will not be as potent as it could be


just my 2 cents on the matter but marijuana is the only plant i can keep alive hell i kill LUCKY BAMBOO


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

So I think this calls for a discussion.

I agree with PT, however, saying that I have never been able to get my plants past week 4/5 without loosing leaves to yellowing (which is happening for me at the moment) Plants use leaves to discard of excess nutrients and abnormalities throughout leaves, as well as using them for growth, photosynthesis, etc. A plant that is totally green at the end to me is still growing......Hope we ca start a nice discussion on this topic, I know leaves are the biz, but what is the real coup people? Do we want green leaves at the end? When is it realistic to see yellowing during flower (if at all) Come on, everyones normally got something to say about topics involving breasts, womens butts (my fave) or if some noob is making a mistake doing something....so/ Opinions Please???????

Peace people, be nice.

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, and just to be clear, PT is PhillTubes for anyone who ain't from around these parts....

also, I think my weed is pretty dank....imho of smoking for 25yrs



PhillTubes said:


> hey Sourd777
> 
> You shouldnt be getting any yellowing during flowerin unless something is wrong
> i know alot of people on here who prech that yellowing is normal during flowering and no its not man . i still give my plants some grow nutes during flowering
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

hot damn nice updates peeps 

DST which seed co is the cali orange? the ny47 looks like its going to be a winner.

username 420, cracking puppet show! 

shits booming fdd, are you groing in a rental unit?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> pron any one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing with the 600, Don. The Cali Orange is from the White Seed Label. Someone had left them behind and a guy I knew was giving them away, so I said, okay, I'll give it a bash. I killed the first 5 seeds (long story) and the second set of 5 all produced girls, hahaha. Not bad ratio really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

nice ratio! haha i wonder about the heritage of some of the stuff on white label but i guess its the new nirvana really.

those laws bout the coffee shops are crazy i didnt reralise they were all fed by guerilla growers thats nuts, id have thought the government would have that shit locked down


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

"SWEEEEET!!!"


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

lovely stuff Don I know im not a member of the 600 club but i lurk lol. I think its a fine balence with the leafs turning yellow at the right time at the latter stages of blom i thinmk its good to use up the plant, i find it happens wen u stop feeding for flushing lol. bang on time in coco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

cheers lads! its still away off sadly


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2010)

DST very interesting bit on the coffee shops. So it seems its just as if they popo is looking the other way. Thats cool i think its time that the rest of the world recognize this concept. Im still curious who the artist is in your vid backround music, Some pretty good beats.

I dont have nearly as much experience as you on the subject of the leaves turning. I personally just pluck the dead ones as they are ready to fall of. And like mr west said ive noticed after flushing around late week 6-7 that they will start to suck all the sugars out of the leaves and IMO is what a matured plant should do. I have noticed a diffrence in the taste more than anything. The bud thats has run its normal lifes coures and leeched for its sugars will give a more earthy flavor and aroma, VS a bud that was pampered up to harvest will still contains some elements of the nutes. Just my 2 cents not saying im right by any means and dont wanna open a can of worms hahaha. Everyone does things a little diffrent. To each there own.

Lookin quite tasty don nice pics.

PT can you give us an example of how you finish your flower cycle?.

Peace 1BMM


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> You will not regret your decision. What ya' got going?
> 
> richie rich...brings back memories.


Hey dude,

I'm doing a Nebula, Hashberry, White Russian, White Widow, AK 47 and a Super Silver Haze.

As you can see from the pics, they took off nicely with the 250w - can't wait to see what the 600w can do, though hahaha 

I know they'll only veg under the 600 for 2 weeks, but at least their flowering will be fine 

-Rich


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2010)

fdd

Love the hedgerow. I've put these pictures in my grow room to show my girls what they should look like.


Don

Your ladies are coming along nicely. Keep up the good work.


DST

OPINIONS...they are like ass holes...everyone has one and they all stink...lol
now my opinion is that should try to keep your leaves green until the plant is harvested...they are the receivers of the light that is used to convert the fuel into energy, which is needed for bud developement. I'm a follower of Uncle Ben and will post his site if requested.

peace
cof


----------



## Drr (Feb 14, 2010)

green leaves mean a longer cure is in order... green leaves mean chloryphl.... which means harsh taste.. 

I've done a test before.. and the unflushed bud was harsher.. and had more of a hay smell to it..

The flushed bud was much smoother much quicker.. the difference was clear during the test before the cure..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 14, 2010)

yes, i am growing in a rental unit, but it is my own rental unit. we can either rent it out or i can grow in it and cover the rent, or lack thereof, myself. so this unit would normal produce 800 dollars a month. i must do at least that to make this worthwhile.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 14, 2010)

if you have everything dialed in then your plants will be green up until it's almost time to harvest. when you get to the 2 weeks before harvest point you stop feeding. in those remaining two weeks your leaves should fade to yellow.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice ratio! haha i wonder about the heritage of some of the stuff on white label but i guess its the new nirvana really.
> 
> those laws bout the coffee shops are crazy i didnt reralise they were all fed by guerilla growers thats nuts, id have thought the government would have that shit locked down


They do in the sense that they get the taxes from the coffeeshops, and then don't have to upset the Eu even more by actualy producing the weed....imo



mr west said:


> lovely stuff Don I know im not a member of the 600 club but i lurk lol. I think its a fine balence with the leafs turning yellow at the right time at the latter stages of blom i thinmk its good to use up the plant, i find it happens wen u stop feeding for flushing lol. bang on time in coco.


 


1badmasonman said:


> DST very interesting bit on the coffee shops. So it seems its just as if they popo is looking the other way. Thats cool i think its time that the rest of the world recognize this concept. Im still curious who the artist is in your vid backround music, Some pretty good beats.
> 
> I dont have nearly as much experience as you on the subject of the leaves turning. I personally just pluck the dead ones as they are ready to fall of. And like mr west said ive noticed after flushing around late week 6-7 that they will start to suck all the sugars out of the leaves and IMO is what a matured plant should do. I have noticed a diffrence in the taste more than anything. The bud thats has run its normal lifes coures and leeched for its sugars will give a more earthy flavor and aroma, VS a bud that was pampered up to harvest will still contains some elements of the nutes. Just my 2 cents not saying im right by any means and dont wanna open a can of worms hahaha. Everyone does things a little diffrent. To each there own.
> 
> ...


The Music is by Adrian Sherwood and it's from a double album called Becoming a cliché / Dub cliché, sorry, forgot about that. Or if you look for stuff on the On-u sound system, there is a lot of similar stuff. British dub reggae.



RichiRich said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> I'm doing a Nebula, Hashberry, White Russian, White Widow, AK 47 and a Super Silver Haze.
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> fdd
> 
> Love the hedgerow. I've put these pictures in my grow room to show my girls what they should look like.
> 
> ...





Drr said:


> green leaves mean a longer cure is in order... green leaves mean chloryphl.... which means harsh taste..
> 
> I've done a test before.. and the unflushed bud was harsher.. and had more of a hay smell to it..
> 
> The flushed bud was much smoother much quicker.. the difference was clear during the test before the cure..





fdd2blk said:


> if you have everything dialed in then your plants will be green up until it's almost time to harvest. when you get to the 2 weeks before harvest point you stop feeding. in those remaining two weeks your leaves should fade to yellow.


Ok, so general opinion, leaves start yellowing when feeding stops, flushing. So why are my leaves falling of at week 5 (the Casey Jones) Yet is stinks the most, has the biggest bugs, and looks the stickiest?
The other plants leaves are starting to yellow at the bottom as usual. I am just feeding with BN Gron and PK13/14. 

Am I doing something wrong?

Any more opinions welcome.

Back to the roast chicken....


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2010)

My two cents on the whole flushing issue. I don't think I'll ever flush my plants again, which leads to the leaf yellowing thing. Rather than argue the point about whether the leaves should yellow or not, I prefer to look at growing as an individual experience from which we all learn and eventually develop some type of style of growing. 

I did not flush my last grow. I cannot be more pleased with the stone and especially the taste. I lighten up on my nutes as the end approaches and I also stop worrying about whether my leaves are turning yellow or not. I seriously doubt if I will ever achieve the perfect crop, so I'm not trying and worrying myself to death about it. I'm trying to improve each grow and also try different things until I do find that style of growing I like. I don't stick to any regiment, I observe my plants and try to understand what they are saying. The only thing I do use consistently is a moisture meter.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2010)

richie, I'm really curious to see how your nebula and super silver haze grow...and smoke. I have one female ssh but I saved it until I gain some experience with growing sativas.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2010)

I entered my Malawi 99 in the daytona 500, she won't finish for another thirteen weeks.

Here is what she looks like at the start of the race, I'll provide updates as the race (slowly) unfolds.

The first pic is the malawi 99
the second is arjan's haze #1
the third is the sour cream and strawberry haze
the last is a group pic

the jock horror is in the middle...all mutilated.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 14, 2010)

evry one has some very great pics of they babies nice job everyone, and on the yellowing on the leafs i would say keep it green as long as possible and when flush starts u should see yellow wich i think would be good. i have read that marijauna is most potent on the downslope of its life cuz its tryin to survive, so if the leafs were yellowin it means the plant is gettin ready to die, thus leading to more petent bud, but everyone has opinions, and what works best for them. this is just my opinion.


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 14, 2010)

So are people adding Nitrogen into flowering period to keep it green? So using doses of veg nutes once a while into the growth?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 14, 2010)

SOURD777 said:


> So are people adding Nitrogen into flowering period to keep it green? So using doses of veg nutes once a while into the growth?


 
i have heard of people doin it, and if mine start to yellow to soon i will be adding some veg nutes to see if it helps.

also today i put the rest of the vegging plants into flower today, my room is gettin full, heres a few pics. i have a total of six in the flower room, and i will be getting some new clones to start veg in a week or so


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2010)

SOURD777 said:


> So are people adding Nitrogen into flowering period to keep it green? So using doses of veg nutes once a while into the growth?



I don't use a flower nute without nitrogen. I'm currently trying an NPK of 1-3-2 for my flowering phase. I add foxfarm grow big if I think my girls need the extra boost of nitrogen during flowering. I'll generally give it half strength a couple times in the course of a week. Again, it all depends for me how far along I'm into flowering if I'm worrying about yellowing in the leaves.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 14, 2010)

SOURD777 said:


> So are people adding Nitrogen into flowering period to keep it green? So using doses of veg nutes once a while into the growth?


i have recentley started addin n during bloom...cant tell u how important it is to keep as much green foilage as possible..it makes me gringe when i see ppl rip of fan leaves like thier no big deal...fan leaves are like the sugarshacks for your buds if u start to go yellow b4 week 7 i would add n...for sure..just my 2 cents


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I don't use a flower nute without nitrogen. I'm currently trying an NPK of 1-3-2 for my flowering phase. I add foxfarm grow big if I think my girls need the extra boost of nitrogen during flowering. I'll generally give it half strength a couple times in the course of a week. Again, it all depends for me how far along I'm into flowering if I'm worrying about yellowing in the leaves.


exactly your plant will tell u what it needs


----------



## don2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey a quick question someone say a 600hps throws out better lumens then the 1000hps or 600 is as good as a 1000hps. What you guys think? And how much more on your electric bill does a 600hps uses. Thanks +rep for good info


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy valentines all. Just got done eating a meal fit for a king. Been busy getting ready for my next grow. I scrapped the 220v idea for now only because of the need to buy all new timers for the 220 dedicated line. Which i may do later. Im still gonna wire the 220v line in incase i need to run an ac unit when warmer temps arrive. And hopefully soon im fucking sick of winter. Ready to get back to work. The fucking unemployement just aint cuttin it no more.

Anyways i got all my wiring done last night and all is well. Heres a few pics of the remod progress. enjoy 1BMM



Welcome to Galaxy 5-0-0. A very good song by Clutch, Jesus on the dashboard. 
I would rather have the black & white poly but its to late for that.



Keeping all electrical up high in the room on a hydro system is important . And im not cutting no corners folks.




mom/clone/veg all wired up. gonna be nice to have a good space to clone in.


And tada! Week1 Veg.


WTF..... I just noticed this tiny little sprout as i was about to close it up for the day. Well theres the proof of how bad my last crop was seeded out. I reused just enough of the old soil from that crop to start over and it seems i had some viable seed in there. Im almost tempted to let it grow, But ohh fuck its probly the herm strain that fucked me last grow

Needless to say i will be getting some new soil to grow up these 3 to clone off. 

Well ive just got to get the plumbing in and were off to the sog or scrog well see. Peace out.....


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 14, 2010)

yes a 600 watt put out more lumens per watt. making it more efficiant it isnt brighter, but more efficiant, if i had to choose to run 2 1000 watters, and 4 600s id go with the 600 it is also easier tocover more area with the light, and my bill only goes up about 30 dollors


----------



## don2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> yes a 600 watt put out more lumens per watt. making it more efficiant it isnt brighter, but more efficiant, if i had to choose to run 2 1000 watters, and 4 600s id go with the 600 it is also easier tocover more area with the light, and my bill only goes up about 30 dollors


Thanks alot for that cuz I was going to go with a 400hps then I seen the diffrence with the 600 I was like I got to get that, then someone said 600 are just as good as 1000 I was like Great. $30 isnt bad at all Thanks bro +rep


----------



## Drr (Feb 14, 2010)

DST said:


> They do in the sense that they get the taxes from the coffeeshops, and then don't have to upset the Eu even more by actualy producing the weed....imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO that PK might be cutting out the N and you might not have a good amount of N for flowering to beggin with... ?? you'd have to lay out alot of information for anyone to make a good guess though.... 

I had some premature yellowing on my master kush's but the runoff ph was 5.0-5.2 so I think that had an affect on it.. they never got really dark green but the tips burned a bit.. wierd.. not sure if it's strain specific... or just the type of N you give the plant?? anyone wanna shed light on that?


I start only water (normal watering amount with a generous runoff) for first week and then i flush it at the beggining of the second week and check the EC and make sure it's clear of nutes.. and water for the next 7-10 days till when ever it ripens nicely.. then she comes down..


----------



## Drr (Feb 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I entered my Malawi 99 in the daytona 500, she won't finish for another thirteen weeks.
> 
> Here is what she looks like at the start of the race, I'll provide updates as the race (slowly) unfolds.
> 
> ...


I love the bushes


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I entered my Malawi 99 in the daytona 500, she won't finish for another thirteen weeks.
> 
> Here is what she looks like at the start of the race, I'll provide updates as the race (slowly) unfolds.
> 
> ...


LMFAO, nice one Heads Up.





mcpurple said:


> evry one has some very great pics of they babies nice job everyone, and on the yellowing on the leafs i would say keep it green as long as possible and when flush starts u should see yellow wich i think would be good. i have read that marijauna is most potent on the downslope of its life cuz its tryin to survive, so if the leafs were yellowin it means the plant is gettin ready to die, thus leading to more petent bud, but everyone has opinions, and what works best for them. this is just my opinion.


Thanks for yer two bob.



SOURD777 said:


> So are people adding Nitrogen into flowering period to keep it green? So using doses of veg nutes once a while into the growth?


I use the same nutes through growth and flower but add stimulants for flowering pk14/14 (EDIT I mean 13/14)



mcpurple said:


> i have heard of people doin it, and if mine start to yellow to soon i will be adding some veg nutes to see if it helps.
> 
> also today i put the rest of the vegging plants into flower today, my room is gettin full, heres a few pics. i have a total of six in the flower room, and i will be getting some new clones to start veg in a week or so


Your cab is looking very nice McP.



Solcyn26 said:


> i have recentley started addin n during bloom...cant tell u how important it is to keep as much green foilage as possible..it makes me gringe when i see ppl rip of fan leaves like thier no big deal...fan leaves are like the sugarshacks for your buds if u start to go yellow b4 week 7 i would add n...for sure..just my 2 cents


Couldn't agree more.



don2009 said:


> Hey a quick question someone say a 600hps throws out better lumens then the 1000hps or 600 is as good as a 1000hps. What you guys think? And how much more on your electric bill does a 600hps uses. Thanks +rep for good info


McPurps got your back on that one.



mcpurple said:


> yes a 600 watt put out more lumens per watt. making it more efficiant it isnt brighter, but more efficiant, if i had to choose to run 2 1000 watters, and 4 600s id go with the 600 it is also easier tocover more area with the light, and my bill only goes up about 30 dollors


Makes sense.



Drr said:


> IMO that PK might be cutting out the N and you might not have a good amount of N for flowering to beggin with... ?? you'd have to lay out alot of information for anyone to make a good guess though....
> 
> I had some premature yellowing on my master kush's but the runoff ph was 5.0-5.2 so I think that had an affect on it.. they never got really dark green but the tips burned a bit.. wierd.. not sure if it's strain specific... or just the type of N you give the plant?? anyone wanna shed light on that?
> 
> ...


Not sure why the PK would cut out my N? 

Both of the Casey Jones have been planted in a soiless growth medium with added nutes for veg, both of them you could not have seen healthier plants going into flower so there was no N deficiency IMO there. I am hitting them with BN Grond (Dutch for Earth or Ground) and this is used from start to finish of the grow. There are also slow release nutes in the soiless organic mix as well.....This is the first grow of the Casey and they are exploding, the buds are continuing to grow, just the fan leaves are slowly dropping off.....everything else about the plant is A1....perhaps it's just the way the plant grows....What other information would people need? (sorry I don't do ph run -off's, EC, or PPM's, I am kinda like Heads Up, and do it more by eye (which sometimes in Organics can be problematic I guess.)


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 15, 2010)

DST, from what I've read, some strains, especially those sativa dominant will drop their fan leaves regardless of what you do. I try to keep in mind each plant is an individual, just like us, and is going to do what it wants no matter what we do. I'm not going to crash and burn over a plant or two acting out, not when I have so many more beans just waiting to be planted. Time to give my babies another drink.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2010)

Like you say Heads Up, I am not overly concerned, not when I see the bud and smell that is coming from it.....what was that famous Life of Brian Quote, "We are all individuals!"......


----------



## Drr (Feb 15, 2010)

The PK might throw the balance/ratio of nutrients off.. The balance/ratio is what we makes them grow nicely.. 

too much of one element can cut out another.. what are your numbers on the nutrients you use and the ones in the medium??
if you have 3-2-4 or something.. then the Pk makes it 3-15-18(at full strength) way off IMO even if the N was 5 to start with.... (not trying to attack you in anyway my friend just trading opinions) plus the nutes in your soil.. even further out of wack as the plants feed over time.. The N might even be sucked dry over that time also...

and information is needed to troubleshoot since there could be many many things.. it could be a micro element.. PH (at certain conditions which will show as a def), N def, etc.. alot of things are tied together in the plant system..

DST - have you ever tried going to harvest without the pk??? if so do the leaves still fall?? at the same time or earlier? later?

I agree that when the plant is nearing it's end it will drop the leaves(especially while the final water flush/nutrient leach).. but not prematurely.. plus leaves are the solar panel power plants that supply the bud production.. you want them as healthy for as long as you can.. But I also believe it takes alot more N in flowering then people believe.. It takes just as much if not a bit more of N in flowering then vegging.. too many people leave it on the back burner and concetrate on P and K. I read the amount of phos used isn't a huge amount... not nearly what most think..

There's no reason for it to drop the leaves unless it can;t use them anymore.. which means it can't sustain itself on what it has.. and it has begun to self sustain by eating itself..


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2010)

So heres the line up:
BN Grond NPK 5-2-4 (pic on previous page - also recomend to used pk 13/14 during flower - but it's in dutch, but you can see the 13/14 written on it)
coco base in pot
soilless mixture NPK 14-16-18
And of course the PK 13/14.

First off, no worries at all bru, not taking it as an attack, I like the discussion.
So the PK throwing off the ratio. ratio of Grond to PK to mix was 10:1 end of first week of flowers showing, then increased to now (last feed) at a 5:1 ratio/ litre of water used. will try to work out npk tomorrow morning, after midnight here.. 
I also use a product also in the ecostyle range that I mix with the soil that has micro organisms, contains calcium and magnesium as well. All the plants are on the same regime. some are only in coco, but the others in the soilless mix and coco bases are all fine. It's mainly just these two plants....I will post a pic of the plants. But you can see the Casey Jones from a few days ago...not exactly something to worry about. will get more pics for everyones views asap.

I have never grown this type of plant so wouldn't know if I hadn't used the pk if the leaves would have remained (perhaps next grow) I have only used pk the last 3 grows and have been really happy. Before that I used Plagron bloom only during flower. I alwys see leaves go from plants throughout all my grows. Some plants more than other. This is just more.....will see what happens over the next few feeds. Will keep you posted.

Cheers,

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's the last pic of it. As you can see. still not too bad.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's the last pic of it. As you can see. still not too bad.


oh shit.."please give me more n daddy" thats what shes saying...lol...she loooks healthy tho..just give her a dose of her favorite veg nutes only, no additives just for this feeding..then sit back and watch her turn green


----------



## )V(ad Hatter (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah man looks like a little N drop but no big they look really good IMO hope they smoke as good as they look  












can check out my journal if it helps i have some in soil and aero 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299758-euforia-6-diy-aero-6-a.html


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a question.

What do you people who flower in a single 600w veg your plants under?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2010)

400w mh

peace
cof

nursery-4'...4 tube T5...3 tubes 6500k, 1..4100k


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 15, 2010)

SOURD I use T-5 5400. I have 4 or these lights right now for 5 bagseed plants. I am coming up on a week. No real stretching for the lights. So so far so good.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2010)

i use a 200 watt cfl. 6900k


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

I use a 300w cfl 6400 for veg tent.

I aslo have a 400w MH which is in my flower space for a few weeks to begin with.

Ok, pics will come today. That pic has hps light shining on it, it isn't that yellow, honest!! haha.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, so I couldn't be ersed moving all my plants to get both of them out so the one closest to the exit is the topic here.

As you can see, not quite as yellow when you don't have HPS light shining on it.





















As shown it is mainly the leaves on the lowest part of the plants that are going. None of the leaves around the buds or higher up are showing any sign. When I think back this probably started happening when I removed the MH 400 and replaced with the HPS 400......

Man this is actually the stinkiest plant in the grow room at the moment. It smells amazing!! Really can't wait to compare it to the Casey Jones I am smoking at the moment.

So calculation my npk ratio calculation is
5 - 4.6 - 6.8

Based on the 5-1 ratio of Grond to PK.

Reading around (also on other sites) some people are cutting N completely in Flower, and are getting excellent results.

I have no fear of this plant producing some amazing bud based on its state and smell....so IMO, loosing some leaves to yellowing (even between week 5-6) is not the end of the world. I am almost tempted now not to change the nutes on it and stick to adding pk13/14 (just based on the smell I had this morning (and those buds do look fine, Calyx's swelling up nicely on closer inspection......perhaps I could change this for one and not the other CJ to satisfy opinions?

OR/ may be I am just kidding myself, hahaha. The proof is in the smokin I guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

looks fine D, i wouldn't worry too much bout the yellowing but your feed is pretty low npk for 5-6 weeks in, im coming up to that time and at near double if not more the npk


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 16, 2010)

DST, it's a lack of nitrogen. When it starts at the bottom leaves like that pic shows.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2010)

could be from b4 it was potted on could be the starvtion of a small pot and that yellow never comes back.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks fine D, i wouldn't worry too much bout the yellowing but your feed is pretty low npk for 5-6 weeks in, im coming up to that time and at near double if not more the npk


That is just the npk of what I add. The soil mix has slow release nutes at 14-16-18.



Heads Up said:


> DST, it's a lack of nitrogen. When it starts at the bottom leaves like that pic shows.


I think so as well. 



mr west said:


> could be from b4 it was potted on could be the starvtion of a small pot and that yellow never comes back.


The clone went straight into the 4 gallon pot day I got it. It was never re-potted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

DST said:


> That is just the npk of what I add. The soil mix has slow release nutes at 14-16-18.
> aah gotcha, either way she looks great and is just about to kick up for the last 3 weeks no doubt


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

that's the thing, she looks great, she smells great, the trichs are piling on and the calyxes are fattening up. she is doing everything you would expect her to do....What concerns me is I start adding extra N or changing it up for the last month, and this makes it worse......

I look back at advise I give people, and it's always, "stop worrying about leaves turning yellow on the bottom of your plants when at this stage of flowering"...and here I am getting concerned, haha. The search for perfection eh...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2010)

Very intresting topic. But hey im still learning here so ill just sit back for a minute. DST your still gonna have some killer smoke bro. I see your dilemma though good luck.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks 1BMM, tell you what, at least it's a good dilemma!!! If the buds where crap then it would be a bit different....

So what's the story, I saw you mentioned before that work was slow for ya? Is that just the weather or not much building projects on the go? Always jobs for skilled tradesmen in the Netherlands, haha!!
A lot of the workmen here are from Germany, Poland, UK....hope it picks up for ya bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

you might see a stretch after you put a dose of veg nutes in and i doubt the leaves will go back to green but its not going to hurt your girl. some bitches are just fussy eaters, my lass wont eat gravy!?!?!?


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

pi$$in masell Don.....wtf, doesn't like Gravy?? Mind boggling.

Been thinking more about it, I doubt I am gonna change this time around (certainly don't need them stretching anymore, lol). I have two Casey clones for the next round so they will be treated different from the start....just to see if it happens again....other than that, I will finish them and show that yellowing leaves is not the end of the world on a flowering MJ plant!! OR it will all turn out pants and I will head off into the sunset with a rather large Hat sandwich!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2010)

DST its kinda a mix of both. The economy is real bad right now. The construction markets are down by 65% in most states. Plus its been a long winter with record snow fall which puts the brakes on everything too. Funny you mentioned that bit about alot of work in Europe. I have a couple close friends in england that ive worked all over the us with and they keep telling me the same thing. Id love to be ablle to fly by the seat of my pants like i used to in my younger days but got kids now so not so easy. Things are stacking up though so once this snow is gone it will be all good. Probly better than its been in the last 2 years anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

DST said:


> pi$$in masell Don.....wtf, doesn't like Gravy?? Mind boggling.
> 
> Been thinking more about it, I doubt I am gonna change this time around (certainly don't need them stretching anymore, lol). I have two Casey clones for the next round so they will be treated different from the start....just to see if it happens again....other than that, I will finish them and show that yellowing leaves is not the end of the world on a flowering MJ plant!! OR it will all turn out pants and I will head off into the sunset with a rather large Hat sandwich!!


man i know its an alien concept. were from up north where gravy goes with most things too. she even turns her nose up at mince and dumplings. it makes me sad.

aye im sure its not the be all and end all

you want gravy with your hat?


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds good lad, one things for sure, the Global economy can only go in one direction - upwards. Just need these bloody financiers to start releasing capital so business can get on and invest for a change. I am in the Headhunting and Agency game and unfortunately, nobody has needed many heads that needed hunting in the last year or so.....saying that, we have just got a potential opening with a company that could lead to something very profitable....time will tell......


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i know its an alien concept. were from up north where gravy goes with most things too. she even turns her nose up at mince and dumplings. it makes me sad.
> 
> aye im sure its not the be all and end all
> 
> you want gravy with your hat?


I find gravy with my Hat's essential. Helps those tough edgey bits slip down a bit easier.

I remember you saying that yerr lass didn't like bacon either, Don!! ffs, is she a real Northern Lass? Did she smack ye in the puss before she told you she loved you?

Women sometime eh. My wife doesn't like Garlic!!! I love the stuff!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2010)

DST so you are the guy who seeks out the new talent eh. That sounds like a pretty cool job. And yes i have to agree with u on the economy. Its in sad shape. It will slowly return i think, And when it does the days of bling bling will be long gone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

DST said:


> I find gravy with my Hat's essential. Helps those tough edgey bits slip down a bit easier.brims and peaks i find its mandatory....
> 
> I remember you saying that yerr lass didn't like bacon either, Don!! ffs, is she a real Northern Lass? Did she smack ye in the puss before she told you she loved you?
> i fixed her vegetarianism right up mate. and yeah she has smacked me right in the kisser before she told me she loved me. i asked her to tho hahaa
> Women sometime eh. My wife doesn't like Garlic!!! I love the stuff!!


love it meself you can smell it growing wild in the parks round the toon in the summer.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> DST so you are the guy who seeks out the new talent eh. That sounds like a pretty cool job. And yes i have to agree with u on the economy. Its in sad shape. It will slowly return i think, And when it does the days of bling bling will be long gone.


It can be a very cool job, although you have to find people who want to do business with you first.....a lot of companies see us as the bad guys!!!

And lets hope bling bling is a thing thing of the past past!! The amount of credit people live their life on is quite amazing.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> love it meself you can smell it growing wild in the parks round the toon in the summer.


garlic growing wild, hell yeh. sounds awesome. 

I just paid the deposit on my new house today (the Greenhouse that is!!) whilst the snow fell all around, hahaha. I wouldn't mind growing garlic but I can't see the wife being happy with that...still trying to persaude her to let me get a couple of MJ girls in there as well I may just go down the route of buying a tomato closet for an outdoor grow this summer. 

One thing the wife is up for, helping me do a guerrila grow. I was actually thinking of doing a kind of art experiment around Amsterdam (I have enough seeds - haha) Put out like 50 seedlings in random City Centre places, then see how long they stay for...I saw a couple of MJ plants growing wild in the city centre for quite some time one summer...should be a laugh me thinks....

Right,  time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

urban guerilla growing is such a hard task man, should be good for a giggle tho man!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright guys. I'm a few days late I know. Had to comment on the luger and his death being broadcast. I think it was during the lead up to the opening ceremonies when our network ran the story. They showed the video of the crash and the subsequent death smash young Nodar a total of 4 times. Just one after another... let's see that again. Wait... maybe a different angle. Made me sick. I couldn't watch any of them. Seeing someone lose their life is not something I (or anyone) ever needs to see.

Watching a sick loved one die is one thing. Watching a stranger die under horrific conditions is something entirely different. Oh... and of course when I went to google to check the guys name... the first suggestion when I typed luge was "luge trajedy video". Awesome.

Bless his poor parents.

Brighter note: I think leaves should be yellow and falling off by harvest time. I agree with FDD. If you feed them and treat them right the leaves should be green until you stop feeding them. Then they use up all that's left by the time to chop.

That being said, I think the only down side to keeping them green the whole time is 3. Longer cure time. Not as good taste. Leaving life in the plant.

I tend to agree wth someone who said that flushing tells the plant it's dying... so the plant goes into overdrive producing it's defense tools (trichs). That's my opinion at least.

I don't have any evidense, but I would disagree that leaving the leaves green increases potency. I would think it the other way, but not sure.

Bringing us to the yellow CJ plants. I don't know what you are doing to them, but I wouldn't worry too much. One thing to think of is flowering time. My CJ went 12 weeks. If yours have 7 more weeks you might want to use a little N. If you think there is only 3 left then don't do anything.

Should be fine no matter what though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

I said I would post a write up of the style I grew in. Here it is. Please ask questions if you want to know more.



> What are the numbers on this grow? How many watts and how long was that plant vegged - plus how many were grown?
> 
> It looks like a 6' tall plant with a lot of time and effort spent training it over the whole life of the plant.


2 plants on the grow. 1 Casey Jones (pictured) 1 Sour Grape. They were vegged 8 weeks under 400w MH. They were treated horribly during veg... (didn't check ph... let both catch PM... let the grow space go to shit) otherwise I think it would have taken 6 weeks to acheive the same size.

Flowered under 400w HPS + 250w MH.

Sour Grape gave me 122 grams. Casey Jones 278 grams. Still working on the hash from the trim.

They were both around 3.5 feet tall. Never topped. Trained vigorously during veg. Trimmed a TON.

So... upsides of the grow/ style: It was fun and looked really cool.

Downsides: Too long veg time, very labor intensive, way too much trimmig involed (i think there was as much plant cut off as left growing), the only thing left in the 'middle' of the plant was tiny popcorn buds, meaning tons of trimming.

What I would do (and am going to do someday) is to grow shorter plants in levels. So instead of two tall ass plants... grow 4 plants half the height and have one 'on top' of the other. Cuts veg time in half and you don't have to cut away lots of plant to keep it off the light.

Now... how you could make this style truly successful I think would work but would take an EXTREME amount of effort on the growers part. What I beleive would work great is to not cut any branches at all, but to 'supercrop' them (break them a couple times) and tuck them back.

Here's what I mean... the giant buds I had going all around the outside of the plant were great. They all wighed in the neighborhood of 5-10 grams. Some more. (top cola of CJ was 15.5 grams and I even took out stem weight) Now all those tiny tiny buds in the middle weighed like 0.2 - 0.3 grams... and there were hundreds of them. Most people throw the popcorn in their trim... but this was probably half my wieght here. Also... becuase they were given full light they were all the most killer popcorn buds you've ever seen. It's funny they are all purpleish looking but tiny tiny.

So what I am gettng at is to take the secodary branches that would have been growing strait towards the light. Break them near the main branch they are growing off and send them backwards to the dark... then break them halfway and put the tip of the branch in the light. At the same time strip everything off the secondary branch that is 'below' the tip in the light. Sort of like lollipopping each secondary branch. I beleive doing this would have gotten me the big buds filling the screen. But like I said this seems extremely work intensive.

Now the comparison. I've really only done 1 real horizontal grow to compare to this vertical grow. In my flat grow same lights, DWC as well, same nutes, DIFFERENT strains however. 

FLAT: yeilded 11.2 oz - veg time: 4 weeks - flower time : 11 weeks. 

VERT: yeilded 14 oz - veg time: 8 weeks - flower time: 12 weeks.

Not very impressive. However if I would have had two Casey Jones plants I could have gotten more like 19-20 oz.

So there it is. I had a shit load of fun. Grew about the same amount I would have from going flat.

Two positves about vert. It seemed much easier to keep the lights cool. Also it was nice not having to reach across a canopy (if that makes sense).

I think this answers your questions. Please feel free to ask me more as well. I'm not trying to hide anything with this vert screen attempt.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice comparison there jig. I was wondering what the difference would be. Theres alot of diffrent ways of growing each has its own pros and cons it seems. Im gonna try a flat screen of green this attempt. it will be my first on dwc and scrog so should be intresting. Gonna be awhile yet though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice comparison there jig. I was wondering what the difference would be. Theres alot of diffrent ways of growing each has its own pros and cons it seems. Im gonna try a flat screen of green this attempt. it will be my first on dwc and scrog so should be intresting. Gonna be awhile yet though.


Big tip: Hook the screen to either the net pots or the lid of the DWC. This way if for some crazy reason the tank springs a leak, or you have to get in there for anything you will be able to. If the screen is hooked to the tank, or the walls, then the plants will not be able to be moved. See what I'm saying.

It probably wouldn't be an issue anyways... but something to watch out for using screens with DWC's.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep thanks jig already pondered this. Im kinda stuck really, I dont know if id be better off packing more buckets in and going sog method with a trellis hung high to catch the main colas as they start to fall from getting to heavy. Theres a video on Youtube by limbo. Ill see if i can post it so you can see what i mean here. [youtube]3Sa1IIgmtqY[/youtube]. Bare with me folks im learning yet. Sweet here we go.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2010)

By the way everybody i have nothing against growing in soil, Matter of fact i would rather grow in soil. Just cant keep having ups trucks continuously dropping off 60 pounds of soil evrey grow. That and sneeking it back out to get rid of it after grows is also a major reason why i have choosen to swith. ohh and DST that nosey old lady is quite athletic too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

great comparison DST interesting pro's n cons for each.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 16, 2010)

dam this thread moves fast, ezpecaily when im asleep. dst its funny that u mentionded growing in the cities areas. thier was someone who planted a plant outside the courthouse and noone noticed till it was over a foot tall, it was hilarious


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I said I would post a write up of the style I grew in. Here it is. Please ask questions if you want to know more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So growing flat you done 20.9 grams per week. Vert you done 19.6 grams per week. Not much difference really when you do the sums. In fact spookily close 

I still reckon if you add another plant in there (like you said) or two or three and half the veg time and the vert would win hands down, me finks.
To make a comparison between flat and vert with same flowering and veg times, and light/space would be the ultimate imho.
Still intrigued as to developments in the Jig grow room




1badmasonman said:


> Yep thanks jig already pondered this. Im kinda stuck really, I dont know if id be better off packing more buckets in and going sog method with a trellis hung high to catch the main colas as they start to fall from getting to heavy. Theres a video on Youtube by limbo. Ill see if i can post it so you can see what i mean here. [youtube]3Sa1IIgmtqY[/youtube]. Bare with me folks im learning yet. Sweet here we go.


Nice vid and cool grow. What strain was he growing (am I being stupid or did I miss that?) I am also not really understanding why he bothered with the net/screen, the plants looked sturdy enough not to bother...I could be wrong though, the medium he was growing in looked quite flexible..



1badmasonman said:


> ohh and DST that nosey old lady is quite athletic too lol


A cougar eh? lol....watch yerself pal, she may be after yer body...get worried if she asks you to come over and fix her plumbing



Don Gin and Ton said:


> great comparison DST interesting pro's n cons for each.


See teacher after class, I know you meant Jig...didn't you?



mcpurple said:


> dam this thread moves fast, ezpecaily when im asleep. dst its funny that u mentionded growing in the cities areas. thier was someone who planted a plant outside the courthouse and noone noticed till it was over a foot tall, it was hilarious


Sounds like fun...the courthouse eh


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2010)

DST very true about the vid. good point. In my eventual situation that net will be of use. Ive have limited height in the room so iknow i can handle a 5 foot plant before the lights start wilting them. And as for the old athletic lady shes always trying to get me to fix shit for her YIKKES. Ohh well wouldnt be the first mom i nailed. I guess you could say im a motherfucker Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> DST very true about the vid. good point. In my eventual situation that net will be of use. Ive have limited height in the room so iknow i can handle a 5 foot plant before the lights start wilting them. And as for the old athletic lady shes always trying to get me to fix shit for her YIKKES. Ohh well wouldnt be the first mom i nailed. I guess you could say im a motherfucker Peace 1BMM


What are you doing nailing? You ain't no carpenter, you're a mason. Crossing union lines are we?


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> What are you doing nailing? You ain't no carpenter, you're a mason. Crossing union lines are we?


lmfao.

Now now gents, DST's the shop Steward on this thread....we'll have no talk of Unions and picket lines thanks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

DST said:


> See teacher after class, I know you meant Jig...didn't you?


damnit i was baked and focusing on the info. lol or rather i was focusing on shovelling pancakes into my face


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone ever see a plant topped before its first node???


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

is that wee yin from seed Don? Never seen that b4.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

aye from seed i pulled the husk off an thought id crocked it but it split its main growth in two, slowed it down a good way tho


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it's pulled through so must be a strong un...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah she was slow to germ slow to grow thus far but hoping for big things from a ltd edition (old stock anyone...)


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am here mate, and here to stay for good, nice job bro. 

Yeah u were right the OG looks quite different, but I am not sure our CJ's could be the same pheno, who the hell knows. LOL there are wars going on over the forums about CJ phenos.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

bender420 said:


> I am here mate, and here to stay for good, nice job bro.
> 
> Yeah u were right the OG looks quite different, but I am not sure our CJ's could be the same pheno, who the hell knows. LOL there are wars going on over the forums about CJ phenos.


Hey bro, actually this is my grow journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband.html
you'll get a lot more pics of my OG's there as well.
This thread is for people who bump 600w lights, which you do, so welcome to the Club 600!!!(in fact, it doesn't matter if you use something else as well, - it's not the - "I use only 600 worth of watts club". It's a great thread to ask questions, talk crap (like most threads in fact) and show of your goods to the masses.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot bro for the link, cool i will be swinging by here and to talk some shiz now and then.


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 17, 2010)

YES!!!

I got my new 600w and it's been really great. 

My plants are getting their dark-time right now, so flowering should start in just a day 

I'm really excited 

Take a look!

-Rich


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2010)

RichiRich

Beautiful, healthy ladies. What flavor and how long did you veg?

peace
cof


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are some pics from todays update. The start of bud porn and a little root pron for ya.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 17, 2010)

man those roots are massive, how far along are u into flower


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Monday, When I took the pics, was day 21.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 17, 2010)

well today i saw some orange hairs on my lc plants so i pulled the calyx off and bam a really small seed i checked a few more for them on both plants and both seem to have been seeded, i dont know how though. i have been keeping a very close eye on them every day ever since my last plant was seeded,and i didnt want oit to happen again. i still cannot find any pollin sacs or bannas. im pissed, but this time i am going to just let them finish, seeded bud is better than no bud i guess.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 17, 2010)

Man that really sucks MCP. Got the double wammy. Yeah i would finish em too. hell i wish i had finished mine now that i didnt.

Headsup I hear ya bud.

Bender420 Welcome to the club. I was checking out your grow, Looking good man. Nice zip tie trick

DST Im no longer a union guy. I wont throw a picket LOL. 

Some good news my state is one step closer to reclassifying the criminal penalties for posseion to schedule 2 so we may be a med state sooner than i thought. Sweeeet. I can already see the coffee shops.lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever see a plant topped before its first node???


dude i have a mazar seedling that i dropped a cfl fixture on by the time i noticed it burned my first set of serated leaves right at the stem..so i pulled them of but the stem still looked good and it still had one seed leaf(non-serated) left on it so i kept it watered and to my surprised four true leaves grow in the burnt ones place..so i now have a mazar seedling with two heads right from the stem..dude if i had my camera i would take a pic but i think i described it ok.....i cant wait to see how it grows out but ur baby look wild too it should b intresting


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 17, 2010)

Solcyn, the mazar, have you grown it before? I had one experience with mazar and it made me feel like the old wendy's commercials...where's the bud? The most leafy plant I've seen out of the sixty or so girls we've grown so far. I sure hope you have better luck with yours than I did.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 17, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well today i saw some orange hairs on my lc plants so i pulled the calyx off and bam a really small seed i checked a few more for them on both plants and both seem to have been seeded, i dont know how though. i have been keeping a very close eye on them every day ever since my last plant was seeded,and i didnt want oit to happen again. i still cannot find any pollin sacs or bannas. im pissed, but this time i am going to just let them finish, seeded bud is better than no bud i guess.


I ended up with some seeds in some of my plants and never saw a banana on any of the girls until about three days before I harvested and none had popped. Saw none when we were trimming either now that I think about it. The bud was by far the best of my three grows and every time I rip into one of them they still smell, taste and smoke sweet. I'm pleased, seeds or no seeds.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Solcyn, the mazar, have you grown it before? I had one experience with mazar and it made me feel like the old wendy's commercials...where's the bud? The most leafy plant I've seen out of the sixty or so girls we've grown so far. I sure hope you have better luck with yours than I did.


havent smoked it yet grew it once had to chop early tho so i never got to see its potential..you have to top for max yeiald indoorss or so i,ve heard,,good thing she topped herself from seed


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well today i saw some orange hairs on my lc plants so i pulled the calyx off and bam a really small seed i checked a few more for them on both plants and both seem to have been seeded, i dont know how though. i have been keeping a very close eye on them every day ever since my last plant was seeded,and i didnt want oit to happen again. i still cannot find any pollin sacs or bannas. im pissed, but this time i am going to just let them finish, seeded bud is better than no bud i guess.


Its most likely that one got missed or opened that you couldnt see, but...since you had the problem last round there could have still been pollen in the room from last run. Did you thourghly clean and wipe down the room inbetween grows? Only thing I couldthink of if your sure it wasnt from one this round. And just like the guy above, My outdoor was seeded. And that was still fantastic bud that everyone who got to smoke it wish they could get some.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> YES!!!
> 
> I got my new 600w and it's been really great.
> 
> ...


Looking very good Rich, plants are looking very happy. And, they don't need to go far if they need a dump.



Integra21 said:


> Here are some pics from todays update. The start of bud porn and a little root pron for ya.


Loving the scrog Integra. Thanks for the share.



mcpurple said:


> well today i saw some orange hairs on my lc plants so i pulled the calyx off and bam a really small seed i checked a few more for them on both plants and both seem to have been seeded, i dont know how though. i have been keeping a very close eye on them every day ever since my last plant was seeded,and i didnt want oit to happen again. i still cannot find any pollin sacs or bannas. im pissed, but this time i am going to just let them finish, seeded bud is better than no bud i guess.


Ride it through lad.



1badmasonman said:


> Man that really sucks MCP. Got the double wammy. Yeah i would finish em too. hell i wish i had finished mine now that i didnt.
> 
> Headsup I hear ya bud.
> 
> ...


You could call it the
Brickies Coffeeshop. And also sell greasy breakfasts for all the construction workers...you'd make a mint bru.



Solcyn26 said:


> dude i have a mazar seedling that i dropped a cfl fixture on by the time i noticed it burned my first set of serated leaves right at the stem..so i pulled them of but the stem still looked good and it still had one seed leaf(non-serated) left on it so i kept it watered and to my surprised four true leaves grow in the burnt ones place..so i now have a mazar seedling with two heads right from the stem..dude if i had my camera i would take a pic but i think i described it ok.....i cant wait to see how it grows out but ur baby look wild too it should b intresting


Runt plants can be fun for sure. Get some pics for us bru?



Heads Up said:


> I ended up with some seeds in some of my plants and never saw a banana on any of the girls until about three days before I harvested and none had popped. Saw none when we were trimming either now that I think about it. The bud was by far the best of my three grows and every time I rip into one of them they still smell, taste and smoke sweet. I'm pleased, seeds or no seeds.


I have read of some people not being happy with their bud unless they have some bananas in it...shows the plant has gone through it's full natural cycle...can't remember which post I read that on...interesting though.



Integra21 said:


> Its most likely that one got missed or opened that you couldnt see, but...since you had the problem last round there could have still been pollen in the room from last run. Did you thourghly clean and wipe down the room inbetween grows? Only thing I couldthink of if your sure it wasnt from one this round. And just like the guy above, My outdoor was seeded. And that was still fantastic bud that everyone who got to smoke it wish they could get some.


I guess it's like Oranges, just because you get a seed, doesn't mean it won't be juicy!!!!


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking very good Rich, plants are looking very happy. And, they don't need to go far if they need a dump.


LOL Thank you very much! They have a few leaf problems here and there, but they should be fine, I just repotted from 1.5 to 3 gallon pots. 



curious old fart said:


> RichiRich
> 
> Beautiful, healthy ladies. What flavor and how long did you veg?
> 
> ...


Thanks 



I've got 6 girls, each of em different strains. Nebula, Hashberry, White Russian, White Widow, AK47 and a Super Silve Haze.

I've been vegging for just over 3 months now.

It's my first grow, so hopefully everything will turn out cool 

-Rich


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

daaamn thats a healthy scrog integra! nice work man. 

welcome to the club bender buddy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

hey 600 thinktank anyone got any recommendations for a scrog strain? or am i good to use any strain and just veg the thing for a good while?


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 18, 2010)

Update coming from me in the next few min 600 waters.
will all be in journal 

and don i think any strain would do good if u veg long enough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

kool i thought that would be the case phill! where dem pics at boi


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool i thought that would be the case phill! where dem pics at boi


forgot to add sum here whoops lol there all in the journal

heres one to hold ya over till u get over my way ... we all have our rounds haha


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey 600 thinktank anyone got any recommendations for a scrog strain? or am i good to use any strain and just veg the thing for a good while?


 okay, so you might tell me to bore off, but I would recommend the New York 47. If you want something that grows quick (which I imagine is quite important with a scrog) then she is a winner bru. Even repotting it a few weeks into flowering she has roots coming out the bottom of the new pot, the clones grow roots as you are cutting them (not quite but it seesm like it.) It just seems like a real strong strain...and I have yet to smoke it, but 20%+ THC can't be bad....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

sweet man thanks for the tip 

funnily enough yours look pretty much spot on the same as attitude pic!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-legend-collection/world-of-seeds-legend-collection-new-york-47/prod_604.html

i'm really liking how my jack cross jack47 is shaping up but proof be in the pudding


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's my grow with the 600w 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/304006-check-out-these-monsters.html

-Rich


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2010)

Integra... amazing roots my man. I am defnitely jealous of that mass right there. Do you use any root booster stuff. I don't know what they call it.

Everyone else... yall are looking good too. McP, don't stress the little seeds bro. Much of my stuff has tiny tiny seeds in it, still absolute fire (if I do say so myself).

Here's what I got going on. It's only under 250w MH now. Not too exciting, but wanted to share with all my best buds in club 600.

[youtube]qWsLnxHLkVA[/youtube]


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 18, 2010)

check out my 6oo watt grow in my sig. 5 strains and all organic soil


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 18, 2010)

Heres a dumb question. How do you link your journal to your sig? 

Looking good everyone. Man the club is really getting big lol. Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Heres a dumb question. How do you link your journal to your sig?


Go to your journals first page... copy the url address... now press 'My rollitup' and along the left is 'Edit Signature'... go there.

Now you _can_ just put your link in... but that's no fun. So write what you want your sig to say... then highlight the part you want to be a link... then press the 






button. NOW.... paste that url address in that link box.

Make sense. Maybe not. Let me know if you get stuck.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Go to your journals first page... copy the url address... now press 'My rollitup' and along the left is 'Edit Signature'... go there.
> 
> Now you _can_ just put your link in... but that's no fun. So write what you want your sig to say... then highlight the part you want to be a link... then press the
> 
> ...


Yep got it thanks jig.


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been a 600w-er for a while. Now I have a place to go for emotional support :sob:


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaamn thats a healthy scrog integra! nice work man.
> 
> welcome to the club bender buddy!


Thanks, im real excited this round. Those buds just keep getting bigger every day and dont seem to be slowing down yet.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> check out my 6oo watt grow in my sig. 5 strains and all organic soil


Hi Durbanmistyman, come on, show us what you got...I got a gazzillion threads sub'd too,... entise us with some green man.....lol.




phreakygoat said:


> I've been a 600w-er for a while. Now I have a place to go for emotional support :sob:


 
Plenty shoulders to cry on over here PG, not sure how comfy they will be though.

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2010)

tha k you everyone who brought my spirit up about my maby seeded plant, i did a very good check 2 times today on all the plants and nothin,and i did clean my room from last time i had a hermie, and also cleaned the fans and the blades, but mabye i missed some. i read on another site people finding small seed like thin=gs in thewor calyxes and they turned out not to be seeds, so i guess well see, i amm going to continue them cuz u need smoke and dont want to trash another grow. mabye the plants will still be dank. and if i do get seeds, i will add them to my wild collection that im starting so when i have a few thousand seeds or more i want to go all around my city plant them and also plant every where riverbanks, creeks, throw a handfull of them into a river, pretty much just planting thousands of themn and let nature take its course. also i read fdd seed production thread and it says once pollinated the hairs will turn orange after a day or two, and none are orange on mine. and does any body know if their is anthing inside a calyx if it has not been pollinated.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

the calyx is where the ovary is I guess...


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2010)

so their is somthing in the calyx even if it wasnt pollinated


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> tha k you everyone who brought my spirit up about my maby seeded plant, i did a very good check 2 times today on all the plants and nothin,and i did clean my room from last time i had a hermie, and also cleaned the fans and the blades, but mabye i missed some. i read on another site people finding small seed like thin=gs in thewor calyxes and they turned out not to be seeds, so i guess well see, i amm going to continue them cuz u need smoke and dont want to trash another grow. mabye the plants will still be dank. and if i do get seeds, i will add them to my wild collection that im starting so when i have a few thousand seeds or more i want to go all around my city plant them and also plant every where riverbanks, creeks, throw a handfull of them into a river, pretty much just planting thousands of themn and let nature take its course. also i read fdd seed production thread and it says once pollinated the hairs will turn orange after a day or two, and none are orange on mine. and does any body know if their is anthing inside a calyx if it has not been pollinated.





DST said:


> the calyx is where the ovary is I guess...


I can clear this up for you guys. If your plant is seeded yes the pistil will turn and receed into the calyx within 2 days. The calyxs will look swollen as fuck but infact its producing seed. Note the calyx will be slightly larger than what a normal seed looks. Also the pistil will die off completley and you will be left with what u think is a bud but its actually just tons of seed sacks. Its true that the calyxs will swell when flowering and they should. THC is what is supposed to be swelling up in there. You can disect a few to get the full idea of whats going on. In my case on grow 2 i found tiny immature seeds galore. Especially on a few plants worse than others. Just beware if your seeing orange hairs at week 5-6 not a good sign. hope this helps. Its from experience.
lol hey mcp i think the mass seeding would be awesome. I think dst was talikin bout it too.


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 18, 2010)

oh yeah, I wanted to post about my biggest yield yet:
I just got 3 1/2 oz from a single trainwreck... i did recently get a new Ushio bulb, who knows if the new bulb inflated this?
thanks 600w!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I can clear this up for you guys. If your plant is seeded yes the pistil will turn and receed into the calyx within 2 days. The calyxs will look swollen as fuck but infact its producing seed. Note the calyx will be slightly larger than what a normal seed looks. Also the pistil will die off completley and you will be left with what u think is a bud but its actually just tons of seed sacks. Its true that the calyxs will swell when flowering and they should. THC is what is supposed to be swelling up in there. You can disect a few to get the full idea of whats going on. In my case on grow 2 i found tiny immature seeds galore. Especially on a few plants worse than others. Just beware if your seeing orange hairs at week 5-6 not a good sign. hope this helps. Its from experience.
> lol hey mcp i think the mass seeding would be awesome. I think dst was talikin bout it too.


well none of my pistils are orange, and i did disect them and it looked like a small seed, either way their gonna flower till the end. im just confused, heres pic from a thread i read from a guy who had the same thing but claimed at the end their was no seeds,










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1013x851.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2010)

that is an un-pollinated seed pod.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that is an un-pollinated seed pod.


I will have to side with fdd there. As i am a rook in the game. Mine where definatley seeds. They where falling out of the calyxes. But i do appreciate that bit of knowledge. I can see the diffrence between them. 

Sorry guys i dont mean to bore you with my failure. Just dont want to see it again myself or anyone else.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2010)

the big one is the calyx and the small one is what came out, so that isnt a seed


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 18, 2010)

hey there every'un.. 

finally got around to picking up a new camera

this was a solo photo-shoot dedicated to this Salmoncreek X BigBud at 51 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> the big one is the calyx and the small one is what came out, so that isnt a seed



yes it is, a seed that has NOT been pollinated.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2010)

sweet, then if thats the case my plants are female. and also means that the last plant i had i threw out might not have been seeded either, but it was hermie. thanks fdd, my worries have settled a bit now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2010)

though it does look a lot like a seed.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> oh yeah, I wanted to post about my biggest yield yet:
> I just got 3 1/2 oz from a single trainwreck... i did recently get a new Ushio bulb, who knows if the new bulb inflated this?
> thanks 600w!


Yeah, I have been loving how the girls are growing under my Ushio too. Might have helped yours. If you havent seen it yet, check out the grow in the sig. It has been going pretty good so far.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice close up shot of the calyx McP!

And diggin the pic Scotty, thanks for the share. 






Have a phat Friday folks,

Peace, DST


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 19, 2010)

Euforia 46 days into flower 600w hps baby!!


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Euforia 46 days into flower 600w hps baby!!


Welcome Williewill, very nice looking girl.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

Psycho flash under 500 hps @ 36 days

had to post here with me mrss grow and its still short 100w lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

give over you can be a honorary member between you youve got enough minerals!

looks lush that westy how she smell? much of the cheesey psycho coming through?


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

i aint had a wiff yet its at bk of tent ill do investigations laters lol


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Euforia 46 days into flower 600w hps baby!!


pic bumo

EDIT, I meant bump, lmfao



mr west said:


> Psycho flash under 500 hps @ 36 days
> 
> had to post here with me mrss grow and its still short 100w lol





mr west said:


> i aint had a wiff yet its at bk of tent ill do investigations laters lol


Aw, a big 6hunner  Westy, yer Misses wiz here first naw, but wur aw kindae happy that yer poastin on hur behawf ken!

She looks terrific old bean. 

Listen tae this fur a bummer. So a goes to ma local grow store, pick up some pk1314 but they had no BN N (which is 25-0-0) So I cycles to the market to pick up some dates (fekkin love them) and I'm thinking, the Dampkring grow store has it, I saw it yesterday. So I then cycle about 15 minutes across town and decide to stop off at the British store to get soem Branston pickle (cannae go with out it!!) By this time it's pissin doon. But I came this way to get the BN N. So I get to the shop and walk up to where they had it yesterday, they have BN P (that sound wrong) BN K, but NO BN N. So I said to the little scrote that had already half heartedly said, alright to me (he was busy on the internet natch.) I said, where's your BN N? Sorry he replies, I just sold the last 10 bottle to a guy a few minutes ago. He bought everything we had, and was complaining we didn't have bigger bottles!! So I am thinking, fer FEKS SAKE, but I just cycled an extra 15 minutes for this. And the scrote say's whats up, so I tell him about the yellowing leaf, but two weeks to go. OH, BUT THATS NORMAL. ffs, did I ask his opinion. Nope. and then he said, you should have just bought the BN N yesterday. hahaha, cun-ny funt!
So no more business from me at the Dampkringg grow store. The ph meter that was on display was 90 bucks, it's on 75 at my local...rip off merchants,,,bah. But funny, because when I got on my bike in the ever more pissing rain. I thought about the guy with his REAL BIG N problem 10 litres of the stuff in one go....that's a big problemo. SO I smiled and cycle on thinking, it's only two week until I chop their heid, so who cares.....

Can you tell I just blazed the first of the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

10 litres of N sweet baby jesus and the orphans thats a kanny problem. 

funny he said it was normal bout the yellowing hahaha

nice williewill looks just on the limit of how much feed she'll take, man after me own heart.

fandabbydozy as per usual mr west


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 10 litres of N sweet baby jesus and the orphans thats a kanny problem.
> 
> funny he said it was normal bout the yellowing hahaha
> 
> ...


I know, this is how I look at it, if you got a problem you buy a bottle and hope you don't have to constantly use it every grow. But this is the splurge from the website:
_*In case of a severe nitrogen deficiency add to a maximum of 200 ml per 100 liters of nutrient solution. As a supplement during the growing period add 25-100 ml/100 liters. Note that when you are already using one of Bio Novas main fertilizers an extra application of nitrogen is not necessary.*_

So 10 litres is basically going to give you 10,000 litres of nutrient feed, how much are you growing if you need that. Still can't get my head round it...

Oh, and it's 27-0-0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

christ almighty 10, 000 litres but when youve got greenhouses full i guess its not a lot really


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Still strange. Nobody does it on that scale without getting busted. It isn't legal.


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 10 litres of N sweet baby jesus and the orphans thats a kanny problem.
> 
> funny he said it was normal bout the yellowing hahaha
> 
> ...


 Yea Im using fox farms tiger bloom. 2 weeks ago I thought i would try fox farms cha-ching along with the tiger bloom. She didnt like it too much. Im still giving her tiger bloom and cha ching both but cut her down to only 1/2 tsp of tiger bloom. She's sitting in the bath tub about to gety a shower. I figure on chopping around march 1st. I'll put some more up here too. Got some jorge's diamonds, bubblicious, lapis mountain indica, uk cheese, c99x deep chunk also


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Yea Im using fox farms tiger bloom. 2 weeks ago I thought i would try fox farms cha-ching along with the tiger bloom. She didnt like it too much. Im still giving her tiger bloom and cha ching both but cut her down to only 1/2 tsp of tiger bloom. She's sitting in the bath tub about to gety a shower. I figure on chopping around march 1st. I'll put some more up here too. Got some jorge's diamonds, bubblicious, lapis mountain indica, uk cheese, c99x deep chunk also


 sweet list williewill!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2010)

i got a free sample of botanicares CNS17 when i bought my new hoods. i gave my plants a dose of it this morning. anyone try this stuff yet? it looks like jiz.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Nope, but I read you have to really shake it before using it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Nope, but I read you have to really shake it before using it!


thank you for that. i'll double check it next time i use it.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

no worries, I sometimes get solid blocks in the bottom of my nute bottles, i think they need to be shaken more often.....which is what I do now. 
I only tip them up a little each time and that's it. So I end up with a little brick at the bottom of the bottle sometimes!! I guess it effects the mix in some way....??

Sticky white love piss as nutrients, interesting, I guess there's some goodness in there


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 19, 2010)

Word of advice for anybody who uses chemical ferts...That stuff has a short shelf life 6 months after opening is pushing it. Alot of the nutrients solidify and will get locked out. Notice the color of the new bottle you open and notice the color of the old bottle you throw out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2010)

DST said:


> no worries, I sometimes get solid blocks in the bottom of my nute bottles, i think they need to be shaken more often.....which is what I do now.
> I only tip them up a little each time and that's it. So I end up with a little brick at the bottom of the bottle sometimes!! I guess it effects the mix in some way....??
> 
> Sticky white love piss as nutrients, interesting, I guess there's some goodness in there


yeah, it effects the mix. that is one or more of the ingredients that has settled to the bottom. i usually shke my nutes until shit flies out the caps. i just forgot on this small sample bottle. i shook it, i just didn't check the bottom for sludge.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

I use organic ferts and it still happens so shake well all nutes is my advice.


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 19, 2010)

This one stinks real bad smells like dog poop.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> This one stinks real bad smells like dog poop.


looking good for something that smells of dog poop Nice looking plant,ww.

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> This one stinks real bad smells like dog poop.


Smell doesnt really matter at the moment. Look how nice and frosty those buds are. Good Shit, ha ha. Hopefully some cure time will get that smell a drool factor after a couple of weeks.


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 19, 2010)

Euforia, lapis mountain Indica, bubblicious, El nino


----------



## don2009 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys I want to join the club but I need to know the right 600hps to get what you guys think of this? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=54377 If not where can I get a good 600hps and +++ rep to all good info Thanks you guys


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 19, 2010)

i would go ahead and order it, htg is the one of the best places to buy and their one of the cheapest. mabye upgrade to a better reflector though if u got the cash


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a good system, the only thing I would change is to use the hortilux lamp.
Join the club!

peace
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2010)

CheapHydroponics is a good source, here is there 600
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/complete-grow-lights/lumatek-600w-hps/mh-complete-grow-light/prod_640.html?added=1

peace
cof


----------



## don2009 (Feb 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i would go ahead and order it, htg is the one of the best places to buy and their one of the cheapest. mabye upgrade to a better reflector though if u got the cash


Hey thanks you guys mcpurp I would +rep you but I did already, I +rep you alot of times such good advice you got all the time thanks bro Hey old fart thanks for that info +rep, you guys are the best man thanks alot.
Hey what you guys think of this place and strain http://bcseeds.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Chronic&osCsid=kd16frl3bulf6dv0gha7ntbm24&x=26&y=15
Im really interested in this what you think?


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 19, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey thanks you guys mcpurp I would +rep you but I did already, I +rep you alot of times such good advice you got all the time thanks bro Hey old fart thanks for that info +rep, you guys are the best man thanks alot.
> Hey what you guys think of this place and strain http://bcseeds.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Chronic&osCsid=kd16frl3bulf6dv0gha7ntbm24&x=26&y=15
> Im really interested in this what you think?


 Fast flower time, commercial yield, short fat plant sounds like a winner don. Im not too sure about the 30% thc sounds bs too me. I found some strains that are 12% thc to be more potent to me than 18-20% strains. All in the kind of buzz you looking for. Sounds like a good indoor indica tho...i wouold give it a try and see how she turns out


----------



## don2009 (Feb 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Fast flower time, commercial yield, short fat plant sounds like a winner don. Im not too sure about the 30% thc sounds bs too me. I found some strains that are 12% thc to be more potent to me than 18-20% strains. All in the kind of buzz you looking for. Sounds like a good indoor indica tho...i wouold give it a try and see how she turns out


Dame that 600hps from htg is alot of $$$$ You guys know a cheaper place? with T-5 floros too,hey willie you ever order from them? (BC)


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 19, 2010)

thiers a few differnet hps systems, mine was only 200, plus shipping and handling, but the link cof posted has the same thing for a bit cheaper to. http://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=101&typeID=58


----------



## don2009 (Feb 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thiers a few differnet hps systems, mine was only 200, plus shipping and handling, but the link cof posted has the same thing for a bit cheaper to. http://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=101&typeID=58


Hey the link you gave me above is that the one you have? And how is the reflector cuz I dont see one there? Should I get that one I just dont want to get some bullshit that I'll regret. But that seems good Thanks I found the picture of the wing just need to click on more info lol why the price is so diffrent?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2010)

Different digital ballast. I use that package, except for the bulb.

peace
cof


----------



## don2009 (Feb 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Different digital ballast. I use that package, except for the bulb.
> 
> peace
> cof


What type of bulb should I use my friend?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the eye hortilux, and so do my plants.

Peace
cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2010)

4 weeks at 12/12, ...


----------



## don2009 (Feb 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I like the eye hortilux, and so do my plants.
> 
> Peace
> cof


Nice bulb you got there but to much $$$$ what you think of this one? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewoption.asp?ID=382


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey thanks you guys mcpurp I would +rep you but I did already, I +rep you alot of times such good advice you got all the time thanks bro Hey old fart thanks for that info +rep, you guys are the best man thanks alot.
> Hey what you guys think of this place and strain http://bcseeds.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Chronic&osCsid=kd16frl3bulf6dv0gha7ntbm24&x=26&y=15
> Im really interested in this what you think?


They are rediculously over priced on most of their strains. They look like good genetics, but you can do anything with photoshop these days. The strain specs seem really over inflated as well. Do you think if the strains were anywhere near as good as advertised that everyone wouldnt be able to shut up about them. I would say to go with a more known seedbank with regular prices. There are tons of reviews in the strains forum. Here's a link for that.
https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 4 weeks at 12/12, ... View attachment 721078


pic bump 

nice posts guys good to see us helping someone down the 600 road.

Feeding time, it's early here, lights up, em I mean, the sun has just come up....

Peace, DST


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2010)

i've been feeding mine a little here-and-there, ...  View attachment 721193 View attachment 721194


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> looking good for something that smells of dog poop Nice looking plant,ww.
> 
> Peace, DST


 Thanks man she's in bx pro mix getting feed fox farm tiger bloom, big bloom, liquid karma, and i just recently been experimenting with the cha-ching. Cha-Ching is powerful stuff..Gave her a little too much whoops!! I got the top bud slightly Lst'ed down to even the canopy a little better. I reckon she's close to 4 ft


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 20, 2010)

Just sum pics from when i flushed for those that havent been to the journal

Each pic is a cola the first cola is off my big girl , the seconf is one from my topped lady who has like 6 colas 4 main and 2 mini , and then the cola off my normal girl , 

I still havent got the seeds i orderd super pissd about that .... 

I think next grow im gonna try adding in the kool bloom liquid and powder will be another 40 bucks in nutes but i hope it will be worth it .



FDD man do you have 9 plants under each 600 ?

Now a ? for everyone i want to go perpetual from seed , How would i do this i have a space i can hook up with the 250w.... like when i go in to flower would i start the seeds so by the time im done flowering i can b done veggin? or wait till im 3 weeks in flower then start i usually vegg 1and a half months


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, 9 per light, 7 quart pots.


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 20, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me where to order a cheap inline fan from the UK? I'm in Europe so it's gotta come either from England or Germany.

I heard DST could help me out...

Thanks,

-Rich


----------



## tat2ue (Feb 20, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Dame that 600hps from htg is alot of $$$$ You guys know a cheaper place? with T-5 floros too,hey willie you ever order from them? (BC)


I got my Quatum 600w digi's from dchydro.com ...... I paid 165.00 ea for them.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Just sum pics from when i flushed for those that havent been to the journal
> 
> Each pic is a cola the first cola is off my big girl , the seconf is one from my topped lady who has like 6 colas 4 main and 2 mini , and then the cola off my normal girl ,
> 
> ...


Depends on what frequency you want to harvest. I would be starting each set of seeds before I put the next lot into flower (if you want to grow big that is) So a week b4 you go in you want your seedlings breaking ground. So start germ process a week before that, or a few days. That's how I would do it (if you are growing big, but then it depends on strain as well I guess.)



RichiRich said:


> Can anyone please tell me where to order a cheap inline fan from the UK? I'm in Europe so it's gotta come either from England or Germany.
> 
> I heard DST could help me out...
> 
> ...


Hi rich, well if you are mail order I think that Alienseedbank have got an okay selection. I have bought seeds but never lights...in fact looking at the prices for mail order - the bulbs are steap. My local does them for 20 euro (the 600 sont PIA) Anyway, heres the link:
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d12_lightsystems.html

OR/

I have used Basementlighting.com who are from the UK, so good prices if paying in euros. And they are dead efficient (apart from overcharging me - which they paid back (in fact I need to check my account) But they were also very fast (a few days - and reasonable delivery price - in fact6 looking at them, they got some good prices)
http://basementlighting.com/grow_lights.htm



tat2ue said:


> I got my Quatum 600w digi's from dchydro.com ...... I paid 165.00 ea for them.


hey tat2ue, hope all is well.

Updates from me in a bit.

Laters,

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

Barbagseed:





Blackjack





New York47









Headband





Casey Jones





OG Kush (fed the same and in the same medium as Casey - 









Veg tent






HAPPY WEEKEND 600!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2010)

as finer use of space as ive seen DST rocking perpetual!

not being able to smell them, its a toss up between the blackjack and the ny47 but i think the 47 takes it.

nice work man


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey DST ya im looking at chopping every 2 months or every 2 and a half depending on strain , 

i guess ima have to just try it once i get rdy to put the next run in flower in a few months


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah we need smellyvison


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

instead of VoIP, SoIP.....?? anyone! ok, not funny..


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> instead of VoIP, SoIP.....?? anyone! ok, not funny..



Ilkl be the first to admit it I dunt get ya mate. John Voip wasnt he in midnight cowboy? lear of the year and that lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> instead of VoIP, SoIP.....?? anyone! ok, not funny..




yeah i wish esp with the fine grade u have over there. i take it u mean smoke over I.P? lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

totaly lost


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

I.T. joke i think lol


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i wish esp with the fine grade u have over there. i take it u mean smoke over I.P? lol






mr west said:


> totaly lost


IP = internet protocol (one of the main forms of communication used when a website sends messages to a computer at home, or another computer sends messages to another computer (images, data, words, etc.) The send packets of information (like this message I am typing)
VoIP, is voice over IP, so telephone capabilities over the internet. Look up Skype, if you have internet you can talk to people who also have internet for free
ok, boring off now


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

dst was that ripped from a site or ur head?


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

oh right nerdy jokes lol. I got qualifications in IT. I was actualy hopiung it was someing other than it speak lol. It loses all its charm wen u have to have it explained. Carry on about ur business>>>> cheese kief ( running low so pass it round.


----------



## taylormade (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright lads, just started reading this thread from the beggining, about 1/4 of the way through now. Some seriously amazing shit, never seen anything like them verticle grows...crazy. I just finished my first indoor grow with a 600 got about 2.5 off each plant 3 white widow from sensi and 3 bubblegum from ???? i forgot. nice smoke but not as potent as i hoped i think i chopped them too early. I will try to upload the pics in a bit.
Ne way started another with a 6oohp and 150 cfl check it out, not many subscribers at the moment

The first pics are at 5 weeks veg the last is what they looked like at just under 2 weeks under the 600watter, shit they r stacked!!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2010)

hey philltubes. i started some seeds under a 200 watt cfl and in 23 days most were showin sex and wer ready to be flowered at around 10 inches. i flower my plants when they are anywhere from 10-12 inchs tall tall in veg. and they usally end up about 3 feet tall with no lst. and 3 feet tall is almost to tall for 1 600 cuz the light doesnt penetrate that far down. i would start your seeds about 30 days before you need them in flower or maby e alil sooner if u want them bigger


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> dst was that ripped from a site or ur head?


from the cranium



taylormade said:


> Alright lads, just started reading this thread from the beggining, about 1/4 of the way through now. Some seriously amazing shit, never seen anything like them verticle grows...crazy. I just finished my first indoor grow with a 600 got about 2.5 off each plant 3 white widow from sensi and 3 bubblegum from ???? i forgot. nice smoke but not as potent as i hoped i think i chopped them too early. I will try to upload the pics in a bit.
> Ne way started another with a 6oohp and 150 cfl check it out, not many subscribers at the moment
> 
> The first pics are at 5 weeks veg the last is what they looked like at just under 2 weeks under the 600watter, shit they r stacked!!


Welcome Taylormade, codename Bespoke, looking good there bru. Like the uniformity of your 6 new lasses, perfect. Gonna be interesting. Keep us posted...



mr west said:


> oh right nerdy jokes lol. I got qualifications in IT. I was actualy hopiung it was someing other than it speak lol. It loses all its charm wen u have to have it explained. Carry on about ur business>>>> cheese kief ( running low so pass it round.


Was that the course where you say, "have you re-booted?", hehe. I would say it's more sci-fi speak than IT, cause as far as I am aware, we are a long long time away fae that....if you get ma drift.



mcpurple said:


> hey philltubes. i started some seeds under a 200 watt cfl and in 23 days most were showin sex and wer ready to be flowered at around 10 inches. i flower my plants when they are anywhere from 10-12 inchs tall tall in veg. and they usally end up about 3 feet tall with no lst. and 3 feet tall is almost to tall for 1 600 cuz the light doesnt penetrate that far down. i would start your seeds about 30 days before you need them in flower or maby e alil sooner if u want them bigger


PT got his light hanging vertically with a cool tube so I think he has more flexibility with height....as far as my memory serves me. I still think it's pretty amazing that happened. You could take cuttings of that and start an Autoflowering breed somehow.....you sure they are not auto's come to think of it?

Peace 600 partneros.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> from the cranium
> 
> Was that the course where you say, "have you re-booted?", hehe. I would say it's more sci-fi speak than IT, cause as far as I am aware, we are a long long time away fae that....if you get ma drift.
> 
> DST




i work in IT and we reboot (computer/hardware) to fix most problems lol. dst would u mind checking my journal and helping me with my trim issues lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow great pics everyone. Im still putzin along over here. Got ahold of some hash so im quite ripped at moment. Almost got my hydro set up done. coulpe more odds & ends to get yet. ill show some pics if anyone cares to see it. Gonna go smoke a doob peace out.


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Depends on what frequency you want to harvest. I would be starting each set of seeds before I put the next lot into flower (if you want to grow big that is) So a week b4 you go in you want your seedlings breaking ground. So start germ process a week before that, or a few days. That's how I would do it (if you are growing big, but then it depends on strain as well I guess.)
> 
> 
> Hi rich, well if you are mail order I think that Alienseedbank have got an okay selection. I have bought seeds but never lights...in fact looking at the prices for mail order - the bulbs are steap. My local does them for 20 euro (the 600 sont PIA) Anyway, heres the link:
> ...


 
Hey mate, I was talking about *inline fans* not the 600watters themselves lol. I just got a 600w, that's why I need the fan hehe

Thanks anyway though - I've been checking out the websites however the prices are a bit too high for a poor man such as myself... Unfortunately, I can't afford to pay even for a 30 fan. I'm looking for something under that and can't seem to find anything good.

Thanks though,

-Rich


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i work in IT and we reboot (computer/hardware) to fix most problems lol. dst would u mind checking my journal and helping me with my trim issues lol


will pop over after this...



1badmasonman said:


> Wow great pics everyone. Im still putzin along over here. Got ahold of some hash so im quite ripped at moment. Almost got my hydro set up done. coulpe more odds & ends to get yet. ill show some pics if anyone cares to see it. Gonna go smoke a doob peace out.


what do you mean, if anyone cares to see, WE CARE MAN....lets see mate



RichiRich said:


> Hey mate, I was talking about *inline fans* not the 600watters themselves lol. I just got a 600w, that's why I need the fan hehe
> 
> Thanks anyway though - I've been checking out the websites however the prices are a bit too high for a poor man such as myself... Unfortunately, I can't afford to pay even for a 30&#8364; fan. I'm looking for something under that and can't seem to find anything good.
> 
> ...


Oh, hahaha, well those places will have inlines but most decent ones for a 600 are gonna be 99 (the ruck ones. I also get inline fans (more for bathrooms) for my air ducting (they are ok but I don't think even 2 would be enough for a 600.....
how about this,EDIT: but still over 30, sorry.
http://www.justfans.co.uk/inline-fans-plastic-c-78.html

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> .
> 
> PT got his light hanging vertically with a cool tube so I think he has more flexibility with height....as far as my memory serves me. I still think it's pretty amazing that happened. You could take cuttings of that and start an Autoflowering breed somehow.....you sure they are not auto's come to think of it?
> 
> ...


sorry but u thinbk what is amazing. and take cuttings from what


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> will pop over after this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks once again. Yup, that's really over my budget...

I've found this website though, they have a 100mm fan for 20.

http://www.twenga.de/dir-Garten-Heimwerker,Handwerkzeug,Rohrluefter

There's also some other stuff that's in the same price range. What do you think? Do they look good?

And am I going to have to buy any duct tubes for this? Can't I just leave it next to the shower curtain? I've already got 2 fans blowing around the place and the bathroom's inline is sucking air 24/7 (where as everything else gets turned off at 6pm).

Thanks for the help,

-Rich


----------



## bosshogg88 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey I have 50 plants in 2 gallon pots in a 5x10x7 tent with 2x 6inch 600 watt hps air cooled cylanders, a 4 inch carbon filter, 6 inch intake fan running 18/6. i also have a 14 inch house fan inside pointing up at the lights rotating constantly. the temp has been quite high between 89-92 degrees and 65-70 at nite with only 20-30% humidity. I mist every nite when the lights turn off and have been watering every 3 days and just began nutes today. My plants have been looking funny so I took some pics, The new leaves forming are small yellowin kinda deformed looking, since the heat was so high I tried putting 2x one litre frozen blocks behing the fan and in the corner to keep the temp down. outside the tent the temp is 80 day 60 nite, (since i keep the window open 24rs at nite it gets cold). ANY IDEAS!!!! THNX!! 

And how do u upload or paste pictures??


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Thanks once again. Yup, that's really over my budget...
> 
> I've found this website though, they have a 100mm fan for 20.
> 
> ...


Thats similar to the fans I buy at the DIY store for my ducting, but not really enough juice to air cool a 600w fan. Will help though!! imo.



bosshogg88 said:


> Hey I have 50 plants in 2 gallon pots in a 5x10x7 tent with 2x 6inch 600 watt hps air cooled cylanders, a 4 inch carbon filter, 6 inch intake fan running 18/6. i also have a 14 inch house fan inside pointing up at the lights rotating constantly. the temp has been quite high between 89-92 degrees and 65-70 at nite with only 20-30% humidity. I mist every nite when the lights turn off and have been watering every 3 days and just began nutes today. My plants have been looking funny so I took some pics, The new leaves forming are small yellowin kinda deformed looking, since the heat was so high I tried putting 2x one litre frozen blocks behing the fan and in the corner to keep the temp down. outside the tent the temp is 80 day 60 nite, (since i keep the window open 24rs at nite it gets cold). ANY IDEAS!!!! THNX!!
> 
> And how do u upload or paste pictures??


Hi there, thanks for posting. To get pics up go to advanced reply and then managed attachments, upload pic of max2mb, once they are uploaded there you can slick onto them, this will open a browser which you can right click then copy and paste into your reply for an enlarged image.

Re your plants, the air that is ducting in, is that from outside, or from a room.
What medium are you growing in? Def get some pics up.

Peace,

DST


----------



## don2009 (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> pic bump
> 
> nice posts guys good to see us helping someone down the 600 road.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot you guys I really appreciate it I went to the hydro store today and he was a dick. Fuck em I just take you guys word and order online I need nutes any suggestions? Thanks you guys + rep dst


----------



## don2009 (Feb 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Wow great pics everyone. Im still putzin along over here. Got ahold of some hash so im quite ripped at moment. Almost got my hydro set up done. coulpe more odds & ends to get yet. ill show some pics if anyone cares to see it. Gonna go smoke a doob peace out.


Show me what ya got


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> will pop over after this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





don2009 said:


> Show me what ya got


Sorry guys been busy i just dont have any bud porn to show off yet so i just tread lightly hehe. I did however just finish my diy ebb&flow set up. It sounds more technical than it is. Ive got a few kinks to work out yet. got 2 leaks out of some 50-80 connections so overall pretty good. I did a test flood of about 20 gallons and its slowly dribbling out. ive been power fried since i woke today i seem to get more done when im stoned. ?  Enough of the jaw heres the latest from the 1BMM Cave. 





































Coming along nicely. Just got to get them leaks took care of. Gonna transplant these 3 probly tommorow. There still in the old soil and i dont think they like it. 

Sorry my 600 pals no bud porn Got a good shot at some blueberry & northern lights clones via te underground pot heads in my hood. Will update when things are greener Time to smoke a fatty Peace.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2010)

Huh ahah my cameras dates are way the fuck off haha ohh well.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2010)

Good looking room, now you just have to fill it up.
Thanks for the pic and info...Good job!

peace
cof


----------



## Mister.Sinister (Feb 20, 2010)

Club 400 ftmfw.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2010)

Mister.Sinister said:


> Club 400 ftmfw.


 
Whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> Whats that supposed to mean?



i think he was thinking his 400 watt is better then our 600w so he thought he act a fool ?


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

Mister.Sinister said:


> Club 400 ftmfw.


Some of us only speak English on this thread, Mister Sinister so can't understand twitter or sms language.



1badmasonman said:


> Sorry guys been busy i just dont have any bud porn to show off yet so i just tread lightly hehe. I did however just finish my diy ebb&flow set up. It sounds more technical than it is. Ive got a few kinks to work out yet. got 2 leaks out of some 50-80 connections so overall pretty good. I did a test flood of about 20 gallons and its slowly dribbling out. ive been power fried since i woke today i seem to get more done when im stoned. ?  Enough of the jaw heres the latest from the 1BMM Cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheesh 1BMM, I drilled 15 holes yesterday into 3 pots and that was a mission (couple of snapped bits of plastic) so 80 holes, I think I would have to be stoned to do that bru. Looking good though, well impressed with the plumbing work. You are gonna be showing of some tidy stuff in there. looks like a happy home for some green bru.



curious old fart said:


> Good looking room, now you just have to fill it up.
> Thanks for the pic and info...Good job!
> 
> peace
> cof


I 2nd that cof.



don2009 said:


> Thanks alot you guys I really appreciate it I went to the hydro store today and he was a dick. Fuck em I just take you guys word and order online I need nutes any suggestions? Thanks you guys + rep dst


If you can get over the internet paranoia, then there are some okay deal out there for sure.



mcpurple said:


> Whats that supposed to mean?


It seems as though random people at the moment are just needlessly posting childish posts so as to goad people into some sort of school yard slanging match. Well we all know how many lumens a 600 put out v/s a 600, so lets not even go there.

Plus I run a 400 as well.....and was also a member of the 400 Club for some time, so again, seems a bit sad and childish, especially since I bump the 400 at the start of this Thread. But then most people don't read threads, (seems strange for a forum, but hey ho)

Oh, and I googled it (what a waste fo time that was) And it means, For the Freakin Win (freakin instead of the other F word....)

Peace to all, even to those bumping only 400 watts.

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd share my pre-experiment with you guys...the next one will be better, this was practice. I have around 5 days of pics for the other time in motion study so far



DST said:


> So this is my pre-experiment for my Time in motion on my New York 47. Which I think I will carry on doing for another few days then throw the results up.
> 
> This one is just 5 frames taken over a period of 12 hours, I just snapped each pic, I didn't line it up so it's a bit raw, but this was to give me an idea of how my eventual one will work out.
> 
> [youtube]u_9cUXCjvSs[/youtube]


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Just thought I'd share my pre-experiment with you guys...the next one will be better, this was practice. I have around 5 days of pics for the other time in motion study so far



I think its great DST imagine that threw out ur whole grow like the camera just sits in a corner and takes a pic every 2 hours or so


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Just thought I'd share my pre-experiment with you guys...the next one will be better, this was practice. I have around 5 days of pics for the other time in motion study so far


i like  will be great when u line it up. got me thinkin mate lol, maby a web cam taking pics of my girls. s**t i might even start charging 4 people 2 watch lol


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 21, 2010)

Good sunday morning to every one. Been hurtin' for the last almost two weeks so not much activity on the thread for me. Feeling like I tore a rib loose and it's really hard to partake cause if I cough, it's sheer agony. Enough of the whining. So my girls started week two of 12/12 yesterday. Still not much activity but I can now see some hairs on all the girls. I've managed to just about turn them into bushes instead of ten foot monsters and they are growing much faster since I've switched them over...or should I say they are into their stretch mode but you can't tell with them being tied down. I was over stupid's yesterday and just like a stoner, I forgot my camera once again. He has four or so more weeks to go and his girls are looking and smelling nice. Most of his grow is crystal seeds of his making and some of them are showing their indica side while others their sativa. The lemon skunk is looking very sativa ish and smelling lemony. The white widow is looking good and the power kush smells great. The autoflower roadrunner is hanging, smells great and is sticky as all get out. Even if the smoke is heavenly, no offense intended, but autoflowers are not for me. Anyway, here are a couple of new pics of my young girls in this order; first is the malawi 99, second is the strawberry haze, third is the sour cream, fourth is arjan's haze #1 and lastly a group pic.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i like  will be great when u line it up. got me thinkin mate lol, maby a web cam taking pics of my girls. s**t i might even start charging 4 people 2 watch lol


You'd need a few proxy servers to hide behind 



Heads Up said:


> Good sunday morning to every one. Been hurtin' for the last almost two weeks so not much activity on the thread for me. Feeling like I tore a rib loose and it's really hard to partake cause if I cough, it's sheer agony. Enough of the whining. So my girls started week two of 12/12 yesterday. Still not much activity but I can now see some hairs on all the girls. I've managed to just about turn them into bushes instead of ten foot monsters and they are growing much faster since I've switched them over...or should I say they are into their stretch mode but you can't tell with them being tied down. I was over stupid's yesterday and just like a stoner, I forgot my camera once again. He has four or so more weeks to go and his girls are looking and smelling nice. Most of his grow is crystal seeds of his making and some of them are showing their indica side while others their sativa. The lemon skunk is looking very sativa ish and smelling lemony. The white widow is looking good and the power kush smells great. The autoflower roadrunner is hanging, smells great and is sticky as all get out. Even if the smoke is heavenly, no offense intended, but autoflowers are not for me. Anyway, here are a couple of new pics of my young girls in this order; first is the malawi 99, second is the strawberry haze, third is the sour cream, fourth is arjan's haze #1 and lastly a group pic.


Bushy as hell Heads Up, looking real happy bru. Hope you get better soon!

Peace, DST


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey whats up 600club, just got my new setup 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/303882-budgetgrowers-grow-journal.html

thats my journal. can't wait to see what this thing can do. alot of dank lookin plants in this thread.


----------



## unity (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheers guys 
My next grow is on its way and I am at my wits end  I have been having an ongoing problem with mg (I think  I can not hold on to older leafs, no matter what I do, and I have done a lot, varied the ph range, changed base nutes several times (over different grows), changed growing style (drain to waste, nft, rdwc), the list seems endless. Always the same story, as soon as they go into the sealed space, they seem to go mg deficient, top growth is fucking fantastic, so I know that they do not stunt...
Take my current grow for example, They have been exploding under the mh (went from clone to this in about 2 weeks), at the same time they lost about 30% of their older leafs already 
I had poor yield on my last grows and I think it must be related to this problem, you guys have any ideas???

First pick is the day they went under the mh about 2.5 weeks ago. Next pic is today. Last pic is the leaf problem, the necrosis will continue until the leaf falls off.

I don't want to put the aluminum hat with antennas on brothers, help me from a stroll down crazy road lol.

Peace,
Unity


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> Hey whats up 600club, just got my new setup
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/303882-budgetgrowers-grow-journal.html
> 
> thats my journal. can't wait to see what this thing can do. alot of dank lookin plants in this thread.


Welcome to the 600, BudgetGrower87, please feel free to post some pics,




unity said:


> Cheers guys
> My next grow is on its way and I am at my wits end  I have been having an ongoing problem with mg (I think  I can not hold on to older leafs, no matter what I do, and I have done a lot, varied the ph range, changed base nutes several times (over different grows), changed growing style (drain to waste, nft, rdwc), the list seems endless. Always the same story, as soon as they go into the sealed space, they seem to go mg deficient, top growth is fucking fantastic, so I know that they do not stunt...
> Take my current grow for example, They have been exploding under the mh (went from clone to this in about 2 weeks), at the same time they lost about 30% of their older leafs already
> I had poor yield on my last grows and I think it must be related to this problem, you guys have any ideas???
> ...


So we are talking Blackjack here Unity I assume. My girl has not lost one leaf, up until yesterday the first came off (6 weeks flower) Are you growing them natural or are they topped, etc? Perhaps it is down to the style of growing. Or I would say your plants specific genetics
How much growth loss compared to growth gain? I think this is the important aspect (it's not like you are loosing your new leaves?)are you..?

Well I will keep you posted about my own one over the next couple of weeks.

Good luck with it Unity.

Peace, DST


----------



## unity (Feb 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Welcome to the 600, BudgetGrower87, please feel free to post some pics,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed DST, Blackjack it is 
Mine are topped several times, I'm fairly certain it is not related to the topping though. I'm doing a hydro recirculating drip in modified waterfarms (recirculating to an external res.) I'm not loosing any new growth at all, in fact the plants still put on far more then what they loose. I have several of the Blackjacks in soil (veg only though), but they are outside, no problems what so ever. Keep in mind though that they grow a fraction of the ones inside with the co2.
This has been going on for several grows, @#$%^.

Peace


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 21, 2010)

> sheesh 1BMM, I drilled 15 holes yesterday into 3 pots and that was a mission (couple of snapped bits of plastic) so 80 holes, I think I would have to be stoned to do that bru. Looking good though, well impressed with the plumbing work. You are gonna be showing of some tidy stuff in there. looks like a happy home for some green bru.
> 
> Thanks DST tryin to make it the ultimate Grow. Got a long way to go yet.
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Just thought I'd share my pre-experiment with you guys...the next one will be better, this was practice. I have around 5 days of pics for the other time in motion study so far


Cool idea DST. Are you planning on doing the pics to the end/harvest?
Kinda like a time lapse of the whole life cycle. That would be cooler than a polar bears toe nails. lol 



Heads Up said:


> Good sunday morning to every one. Been hurtin' for the last almost two weeks so not much activity on the thread for me. Feeling like I tore a rib loose and it's really hard to partake cause if I cough, it's sheer agony. Enough of the whining. So my girls started week two of 12/12 yesterday. Still not much activity but I can now see some hairs on all the girls. I've managed to just about turn them into bushes instead of ten foot monsters and they are growing much faster since I've switched them over...or should I say they are into their stretch mode but you can't tell with them being tied down. I was over stupid's yesterday and just like a stoner, I forgot my camera once again. He has four or so more weeks to go and his girls are looking and smelling nice. Most of his grow is crystal seeds of his making and some of them are showing their indica side while others their sativa. The lemon skunk is looking very sativa ish and smelling lemony. The white widow is looking good and the power kush smells great. The autoflower roadrunner is hanging, smells great and is sticky as all get out. Even if the smoke is heavenly, no offense intended, but autoflowers are not for me. Anyway, here are a couple of new pics of my young girls in this order; first is the malawi 99, second is the strawberry haze, third is the sour cream, fourth is arjan's haze #1 and lastly a group pic.


Hey Headsup sorry to here your hurting old pal. I know how painful busted ribs are. Broke 3 myself in a bad car accident a few years back just outside of New Orleans. Try a vaporizer if you can that will help with your pain and doesn't make u wanna cough hehe.

Lovin the plants too. I think you & dst have some of the widest varieties on the 600. keep up the good work. Peace 1BMM




If theres anyone i missed you are all doing a great job.

Question? Has anyone ever ordered seeds from the Attitude Seed Bank. No offense to my friends in EU but im rather interested if anyone in the US has had sucessful dealings with them. Also can i use a prepaid debit card to make payment? 

I want to try out a couple new strains. 
Maybe a sativa strain. Welp gonna goo puff a spliff and get right hahaha peace 1BMM.


----------



## taylormade (Feb 21, 2010)

Heres my last grow 600watt all the way through 3 bubblegum 3 white widows. Chopped them too early though. Thanks 4 the rep dst. Nice plants ever1 else. Safe


----------



## DTR (Feb 21, 2010)

heres my shitty 600watt hps harvest 10.5 weeks into flower they got the axe its not pretty but they are dead and hanging gonna start my next grow in the next 2 weeks hopefully 
there was 2 other bubbas in there that i pulled at 9weeks and 9.5weeks flower got about 3 oz from them and hoping for another 6 from these 3 soo looking at around 5 oz bubba from a 2.5week veg and 4oz from the 2 chems who had an extra 1.5weeks veg but it was more torture for them then veg in the first 1.5 weeks im just happy the chems lived till i killed them all the way
[youtube]PwxatbEnX7E[/youtube]


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 21, 2010)

man this club is gettin big, alot of posts. everyone has some real nice lookin pics of their plants nice job everyone. 
and dst that video is cool i seen some like that on youtube. but all the way threw they are cool i think its called a timelapse video. u gonna do a full one soon


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 21, 2010)

I take that back has anyone had good dealings with the attitude. I guess i cant really blame them if they get intercepted. 
Anyone? looking for a good reliable source does not have to be the attitude.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys i dont know if anyone will care but my sisters really good frein has been in the hospital do to reasons i dont feel like explaining cuz it is long and i think it explains on the website. But anyway my sister starting crying lastnight abou this and i felt bad and wanted to do somthing to try to help her freind and her family. the website excepts donations. but are not required, even just some support in a comment on the site helps them out. their is over 39 states involved and 10 different countries that veiw. now some of the videos are really sad to watch but he is makin progress. to see his progress go to this site and click on davids progress at the top. u dont have to look but would apprecaite it these people need all the support they can get. and anyone who prays keep them in your prayers please.

http://getwelldavid.com/


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2010)

bmm

Here's where I have been getting my seeds. Great genetics and service. Check out the new seeds!!!

http://www.sanniesshop.com/

peace
cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome cof thanks looks like some bulky tasty strains in there. much appreciated.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Awesome cof thanks looks like some bulky tasty strains in there. much appreciated.


Yo 1BmfMM... I hope you like the addition to your name, lol. 

From what I know and have heard Attitude seed bank is the most reliable one around. But I've never ordered seeds myself, so that's second hand info.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Some fresh bud porn from the room I built for a buddy. Growing the same Blue Kush as me, 6 weeks into flower. 600w Hornilux enhanced spectrum.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 22, 2010)

killer blue kush man. 

gettin chunky already!!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

unity said:


> Indeed DST, Blackjack it is
> Mine are topped several times, I'm fairly certain it is not related to the topping though. I'm doing a hydro recirculating drip in modified waterfarms (recirculating to an external res.) I'm not loosing any new growth at all, in fact the plants still put on far more then what they loose. I have several of the Blackjacks in soil (veg only though), but they are outside, no problems what so ever. Keep in mind though that they grow a fraction of the ones inside with the co2.
> This has been going on for several grows, @#$%^.
> 
> Peace


Well if they are putting on more weight than loosing I would say it's down to how they are growing. Plants are quite clever things really, and when growing in an enclosed space they obviously get to figure out that light is not penetrating down below so more energy goes to the top of a plant.....seems to be the logical explanation of your girls outside are okay. My BJ has had light from head to toe and as I said, has lost one leaf in over 2 months...I think this is a worry you can stop worrying about...but thats me, why worry...life's hard enough, haha. And your green looks the bomb Unity!!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Cool idea DST. Are you planning on doing the pics to the end/harvest?
> Kinda like a time lapse of the whole life cycle. That would be cooler than a polar bears toe nails. lol
> 
> 
> ...


Would ove to do it through to the end, but that's an awful lot of pic taking, not sure. But the next one is def longer already...



taylormade said:


> Heres my last grow 600watt all the way through 3 bubblegum 3 white widows. Chopped them too early though. Thanks 4 the rep dst. Nice plants ever1 else. Safe


Like the microwave shot taylor, sweet.



DTR said:


> heres my shitty 600watt hps harvest 10.5 weeks into flower they got the axe its not pretty but they are dead and hanging gonna start my next grow in the next 2 weeks hopefully
> there was 2 other bubbas in there that i pulled at 9weeks and 9.5weeks flower got about 3 oz from them and hoping for another 6 from these 3 soo looking at around 5 oz bubba from a 2.5week veg and 4oz from the 2 chems who had an extra 1.5weeks veg but it was more torture for them then veg in the first 1.5 weeks im just happy the chems lived till i killed them all the way
> [youtube]PwxatbEnX7E[/youtube]


Think I'd be happy with that little lot DTR, and that Avatar,,,whoooah dude, that looks like a greasey munchhaha. 



mcpurple said:


> man this club is gettin big, alot of posts. everyone has some real nice lookin pics of their plants nice job everyone.
> and dst that video is cool i seen some like that on youtube. but all the way threw they are cool i think its called a timelapse video. u gonna do a full one soon


Doing a longer one, not sure how full it can be called though.



1badmasonman said:


> I take that back has anyone had good dealings with the attitude. I guess i cant really blame them if they get intercepted.
> Anyone? looking for a good reliable source does not have to be the attitude.


Check these guys out 1BMM
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d40_cannabisseedsseedbank.html




mcpurple said:


> Hey guys i dont know if anyone will care but my sisters really good frein has been in the hospital do to reasons i dont feel like explaining cuz it is long and i think it explains on the website. But anyway my sister starting crying lastnight abou this and i felt bad and wanted to do somthing to try to help her freind and her family. the website excepts donations. but are not required, even just some support in a comment on the site helps them out. their is over 39 states involved and 10 different countries that veiw. now some of the videos are really sad to watch but he is makin progress. to see his progress go to this site and click on davids progress at the top. u dont have to look but would apprecaite it these people need all the support they can get. and anyone who prays keep them in your prayers please.
> 
> http://getwelldavid.com/


Nice post McP, hope it works out. Will check it out.



curious old fart said:


> bmm
> 
> Here's where I have been getting my seeds. Great genetics and service. Check out the new seeds!!!
> 
> ...


Still love the word Sannie 




jigfresh said:


> Yo 1BmfMM... I hope you like the addition to your name, lol.
> 
> From what I know and have heard Attitude seed bank is the most reliable one around. But I've never ordered seeds myself, so that's second hand info.


Hey Jig what up bru.



Integra21 said:


> Some fresh bud porn from the room I built for a buddy. Growing the same Blue Kush as me, 6 weeks into flower. 600w Hornilux enhanced spectrum.


 
Is his light really called HORNILUX, if so I definitely want one, a Horny light, "Any extra's sir?"



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> killer blue kush man.
> 
> gettin chunky already!!


I agree...they look awesome. and that trunk looks fat as...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yo 1BmfMM... I hope you like the addition to your name, lol.
> 
> Whats up jig love the addition to my name my nug.
> 
> From what I know and have heard Attitude seed bank is the most reliable one around. But I've never ordered seeds myself, so that's second hand info.


Thats what im gathering. Sounds like they are pretty good about dealings. Nice variety too.



Integra21 said:


> Some fresh bud porn from the room I built for a buddy. Growing the same Blue Kush as me, 6 weeks into flower. 600w Hornilux enhanced spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Integra looks like a hydro set up there ehh.


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 22, 2010)

Just picked up my new 600watt system. I've always grown under cfls and this is going to be my first HID system grow. I was just wondering, how far from the tops should I hang my lights. I have a closet about 7' and 4' x 2 1/2'


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> OK been at it again all day and i am at the point of deciding which way to go on the net pots. Lowes my fav store ran out of bucket lids so i went to a local paint store and picked up 15 there. They dont match my lowes lids and they have a pull spout on them. I decided since i am so poor that i cant even afford a down payment on a free lunch, that i would diy my 4" soil pots into net pots. Huhh easier said than done. Which i have enough of to do. Fuck i spent atleast an hour drilling holes and cleaning off burrs. Im starting to think i may try and find something similar to a real net pot and retro fit, OR I can come up with the Bengy to get the deep dish dayton spoke drains from lowes. lol. I like these fucking pots but damn $8 fozoles a piece. Well heres the latest from the 1BMM cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet just figured out i can cut and paste from my journal. Heres some pics of the boring progress. 

Feel free to check out the journal too peeps. Though theres probly not much in there that you havent seen here.lol.

Laters.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey Integra looks like a hydro set up there ehh.


 It sure is,1BMM.

I think Integra and you are trying to compete with NASA the way you have your grow rooms.....I love all that shiney, clean hydro grow look.....kind makes me think thats how Mr Jobs would have his grow room if he wasn't too busy designing phones and tablets and the such...

Me, nothing like a bit of dirt under the nails...or coc (although it always makes me laugh on the bags of coco where it states, cleaner than soil to work with!!!

Hey gang, I am getting my Greenhouse delivered and built tomorrow...woohoo. Will throw up some pics when it's done.

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

See what I mean, all shiney!!!!^^^^^^^^

Nice work 1BMM, but yeh, not sure about those home made pots, looks like they could be a tad restrictive?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey Integra looks like a hydro set up there ehh.


Yeah. I set up the room for my friend, so naturally it's running a slightly modified version of my hydro. Yours is coming along nicely. How long till plants are in there?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

TheSchwarts said:


> Just picked up my new 600watt system. I've always grown under cfls and this is going to be my first HID system grow. I was just wondering, how far from the tops should I hang my lights. I have a closet about 7' and 4' x 2 1/2'


I would set your light about 18" above your plants. I have gone closer but you want to watch for heat stress. 

Got any pics to share with the club?.



DST said:


> It sure is,1BMM.
> 
> I think Integra and you are trying to compete with NASA the way you have your grow rooms.....I love all that shiney, clean hydro grow look.....kind makes me think thats how Mr Jobs would have his grow room if he wasn't too busy designing phones and tablets and the such...
> 
> ...


I hear you D i like soil myself, I think its alot more forgiving than what im attempting to do here. Ph off to long or a pump breaks down could be a disater and complete loss. If it wasn't for the nosey athletic cougar next door id be hauling soil with no worries. hehe. 

Gonna do an outdoor grow? Greenhouse style? Cool deal bud. You must be approaching warmer weather in your neck of the wood eh.

Thanks for the rep and for joining the journal my nug. Peace 



Integra21 said:


> Yeah. I set up the room for my friend, so naturally it's running a slightly modified version of my hydro. Yours is coming along nicely. How long till plants are in there?


Ohh probly gonna be a couple weeks yet if not longer. Im trying to procure some clones to get moving along a little faster. Im about 98% sure ive got about 25-30 Blueberry and a couple NL clones beeing rooted at another local growers pad. Nothings for sure until ive got em in my hands. But other than that ill be veg clone veg clone for awhile. Gotta get some more nutes and air pumps anyways so no big rush. Although i wish i had that problem hehe.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm loving this new set-up just waiting for 1 more to sprout.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

just a few pic of the girls

much more pics in my journal if any one wants to take a look


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

i just thought this a great song and thought i would share it. i hope i post it right this time



http://www.youtube.com/v/ye794an9N4w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param http://www.youtube.com/v/ye794an9N4w&hl=en_US&fs=1


----------



## brnsch666 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm new to the forum. I've had a few grows years ago, assisting my buddy with his indoor and outdoor. I've done my own, always with a warehouse style 250 w hps or 400 w mh with attached ballasts. I've only been able to obtain bagseed, and am always dissapointed with the finished plants. With my tax return i ordered 20 master kush seeds from nirvana that were buy 1 get 1 last week. I also ordered this 600 w hps system http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956 I was wondering if anyone has this setup and how you like it. Thanks.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

i have that same setup and it works great although i wish i had some more cash at the time i ordered cuz i would have liked a different reflector but the one that comes with it works great, and mabye upgrade the bulb


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2010)

I've used the attitude a couple of times. The first time I sent them a hundred ninety five bucks cash, against my better judgement, and had no problems the second I bought a t-shirt and got there free skunk train deal. My next grow is their sleestack/skunk and L.A. Confidential/skunk. If you buy a t-shirt or mug...or something like that they guarantee the shipping. I will use them again.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2010)

brnsch666 said:


> I'm new to the forum. I've had a few grows years ago, assisting my buddy with his indoor and outdoor. I've done my own, always with a warehouse style 250 w hps or 400 w mh with attached ballasts. I've only been able to obtain bagseed, and am always dissapointed with the finished plants. With my tax return i ordered 20 master kush seeds from nirvana that were buy 1 get 1 last week. I also ordered this 600 w hps system http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956 I was wondering if anyone has this setup and how you like it. Thanks.


I have two of them but I upgraded the reflectors to the easy cool 6 reflectors. Wish now that I had gotten the big reflectors. I've had one brand new bulb burn out less than seventy hours on it. I needed another fan controller and a back-up hps bulb, when that order comes sometime this week I'm sending the bad bulb back and they are sending me a new one. I have no problems with htg, would recommend them to anyone. Anyway, the ballasts are great, almost no noise except for the cooling fans. They also throw off next to no heat at all. Mine barely get warm on one place on the ballast.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> I'm loving this new set-up just waiting for 1 more to sprout.


Congrats BG, rollin on there...



mcpurple said:


> just a few pic of the girls
> 
> much more pics in my journal if any one wants to take a look


How many bud sites dude? Good work McPurps, go on the LST!!!



brnsch666 said:


> I'm new to the forum. I've had a few grows years ago, assisting my buddy with his indoor and outdoor. I've done my own, always with a warehouse style 250 w hps or 400 w mh with attached ballasts. I've only been able to obtain bagseed, and am always dissapointed with the finished plants. With my tax return i ordered 20 master kush seeds from nirvana that were buy 1 get 1 last week. I also ordered this 600 w hps system http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956 I was wondering if anyone has this setup and how you like it. Thanks.


Welcome 666, to the forum that we know as RIU, and the Club we call the 600, only 66 behind you bru!! So please keep us posted. Peace..



Heads Up said:


> I've used the attitude a couple of times. The first time I sent them a hundred ninety five bucks cash, against my better judgement, and had no problems the second I bought a t-shirt and got there free skunk train deal. My next grow is their sleestack/skunk and L.A. Confidential/skunk. If you buy a t-shirt or mug...or something like that they guarantee the shipping. I will use them again.


Heard and seen mixed reports on the LA for growing HU!, but if anyone can get some dank from it, the Heads Up and his partnero in Stupid are them men fur the joab!! (we often spell job with an a added BTW, it wasn't a typo.)

Take it easy, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment dst, we're certainly trying to grow the dank. I work in this huge retirement community, I know I'm drifting but I'm getting to the point. It's a gated community, gates everywhere. Anyway, I pull up to this gate and go to push the button to get in when I notice the gate is up. I proceed to enter when, wham, the freaking gate comes down and busts my windshield. So to make a long story short, I decided to break out a bud of my mutant, I'm choking on her as I write and it's killing my ribs, as a reward for the end of a miserable day. She's been jarred for about five weeks, I have the the two nicest buds left. She is an asskicker. Her buds are nice and hard and still sticky when you break one open and the aroma of sweetness hits your nose immediately, you can smell it across the room. It gets me stupid almost instantly. I forgot to finish the bag I fixed. It is by far my best effort to this point. I would be very pleased if I can continue to grow the quality of this weed.

I have two lights going and most of my buds still come out airy, what's up with that? Where are the solid nugs?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

hey thanks dst i will count the heads on each plant and put the number up later, and heads up thats shity about the window. and your description of that bud was great it made me want to try it and no clue as to why they come out airy, mabye the lights not bein close enough


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 22, 2010)

here's a few taken today.

2 plants - both have been bloomin for roughly 45 days

1 salmon creek X big bud 

1 candy purple


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2010)

mcpurple, I'm going to give advanced nutrients big bud and humboldt's gravity a try to finish and see if that makes any kind of difference. You got a nice girl going there, lookin' great.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

ay scotty sweet pics, never heard of candy purp but it sounds good. and thanks i actaully got a few different girls in flower, and i alway here of gravity and people usin it but dont know what its for or what it does, but i look it up to save you the explanation.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2010)

It seems my thumbnail did a bit of damage to a growing tip while I was trying to bend the poor girl over, anyway, I decided for shits and giggles to hit it with some root powder and stick it in a rapid rooter and see what happens. Washed up a mason jar and it's a good clone dome.

I killed my jock horror, he was up to no good at all, I could tell by the sway of his balls.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, I'm going to give advanced nutrients big bud and humboldt's gravity a try to finish and see if that makes any kind of difference. You got a nice girl going there, lookin' great.


Have you done this before Heads Up. I would be wary of putting anything else in when using gravity. It's pretty strong stuff.


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 22, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Dame that 600hps from htg is alot of $$$$ You guys know a cheaper place? with T-5 floros too,hey willie you ever order from them? (BC)


 No I never ordered from them. I always use gypsy nirvana's seed boutique. Usually takes 7-10 days to ship to the states and is discreet but I been hearing alot about attitude seeds lately....they have a pretty good selection, they carry subcool's seeds. I been wanting to try those.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I've used the attitude a couple of times. The first time I sent them a hundred ninety five bucks cash, against my better judgement, and had no problems the second I bought a t-shirt and got there free skunk train deal. My next grow is their sleestack/skunk and L.A. Confidential/skunk. If you buy a t-shirt or mug...or something like that they guarantee the shipping. I will use them again.


Thats what im hearing just made my order ill show ya what im gettin.



Heads Up said:


> I have two of them but I upgraded the reflectors to the easy cool 6 reflectors. Wish now that I had gotten the big reflectors. I've had one brand new bulb burn out less than seventy hours on it. I needed another fan controller and a back-up hps bulb, when that order comes sometime this week I'm sending the bad bulb back and they are sending me a new one. I have no problems with htg, would recommend them to anyone. Anyway, the ballasts are great, almost no noise except for the cooling fans. They also throw off next to no heat at all. Mine barely get warm on one place on the ballast.


I like HTG they are aight in my book.



Heads Up said:


> Thanks for the compliment dst, we're certainly trying to grow the dank. I work in this huge retirement community, I know I'm drifting but I'm getting to the point. It's a gated community, gates everywhere. Anyway, I pull up to this gate and go to push the button to get in when I notice the gate is up. I proceed to enter when, wham, the freaking gate comes down and busts my windshield. So to make a long story short, I decided to break out a bud of my mutant, I'm choking on her as I write and it's killing my ribs, as a reward for the end of a miserable day. She's been jarred for about five weeks, I have the the two nicest buds left. She is an asskicker. Her buds are nice and hard and still sticky when you break one open and the aroma of sweetness hits your nose immediately, you can smell it across the room. It gets me stupid almost instantly. I forgot to finish the bag I fixed. It is by far my best effort to this point. I would be very pleased if I can continue to grow the quality of this weed.
> 
> Lmao sorry about your windshield but thats a pretty funny story Headsup. Glad you got some goodies to ease the pain & brain.
> 
> ...





rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> here's a few taken today.
> 
> 2 plants - both have been bloomin for roughly 45 days
> 
> ...


Looking good Scotty. 



Heads Up said:


> It seems my thumbnail did a bit of damage to a growing tip while I was trying to bend the poor girl over, anyway, I decided for shits and giggles to hit it with some root powder and stick it in a rapid rooter and see what happens. Washed up a mason jar and it's a good clone dome.
> 
> What are you doing washing mason's jars your a painter. hahahaha just messin with ya old pal.
> 
> I killed my jock horror, he was up to no good at all, I could tell by the sway of his balls.


hahah JOCK HORROR. Showed off his jock ayy.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahhhh MCP i meant to get you in there first. Your plants are looking magnificent my nug.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Well i did it i ordered some seeds. Been hearing good vibes about the attitude so here we go. I ordered 2 of the variety packs from green house seeds. The idica mix pack H and the sativa mix pack D. Boy i cant hardly wait. This will be my first with some known genetics. So in all i got 12 dif strains and they are givind out free cheese seeds with the order. Im in it for the long haul here my 600 pals. Peace 1BMM

PS tried posting the pics of the seed packs but cant seem to get em up. huh ill try posting a link or something.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

cant wait to see some of them strains growin. im lookin forward to it,


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Just lookin at some back pages of the 600. Rappin 4 Tay. One of my fav songs of all time Game on The Shelf by rappin4 tay. Check it out. Im stoned and grooovin if u dont dig then well get right . Im a old school rap connoisuer. Also loving all cultures of music. Rock Metal Reggae Techno. Make a joyful noise...... srry super bored and supeer fried. And yall my nugz.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

hey i just realized i havent heard anyone on this site talk about northern lights and garden. their not a huge company but pretty big. they are based out of oregon, and they have great deals. check out theri promotions. heres the link f interested in some cheap qaulity grow equipment. 

http://northernlightandgarden.com/index.php


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

[youtube]sfwcywhadyQ[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2010)

Listening to Rappin 4 Tay now. Thanks for the reminder.

Brings a question to mind.... what kind of system did the caddi have in it? Would you shake the mirrors on the car in front of you?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Spme Pimpc rip

[youtube]meIzMBBItq8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

i really like bun b but pimp c isnt to lyrical, but he kills this song, my new fav pimp c song.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2010)

this is why i left this thread the last time.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

cuz you dont like music or some conversation


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

I had to take out the original premium bose sys. the whole fuckin works cause they run on 1 om. Most quaality installss run 2 i believe. Anyway i had 2 15" kicker solar barricks. 2 mids all kicker 6 by 9 3 dome. that car was bangin somthing serious. i admit im my hay day of trying to be goldy i was all a fuckin bout it. Im from the chi town originally but have been on the pi if you can digg, Jusy not in the mojoo like that anymore. It seems to be something that chooses you and not the opposite. My stint was short lived but my peeps got me. I still got some palya partners int he mix in the go and milwaukee. Man its just like some people eally look down on the whole game. My peeps are all some standouts and looking out for there girls + fam. A parallel universe if u will. But just the buiz round here. My idea of the world is a bit twisted. I got a good heart trapped in a slum of dispare. been alot of shootings in the hood lately. Getting to be a bad place to raise my shortys. Alot of gang turf war due too the demo of the robert taylor housing projects in the chi. All them peepd gotta go somwhere. and thode pjs are fucking huge. 2 miles long and 20 storys tall. few shits getting real out here. Staying on the low low. my ruff necck days are well behind me now. Cant ait to get my ass in the counrty side. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah fdd what you only like heavy metal. I know you are a music lover whats wrong with sharing some of our musical interests?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Yeah fdd what you only like heavy metal. I know you are a music lover whats wrong with sharing some of our musical interests?


seems kinda off subject.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> cuz you dont like music or some conversation


no, because the thread got jacked with off subject matter. 

i'll check in later.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

My formal apology. I thought this was a social club for 600 watt enthusiast. I do believe it was created to show 600 grows and what not but even Dst likes to talk some shit about random stuff. Man wtf im starting to get bad vibes.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

Not trying to be disrespecful fdd but is there rules to the code of conduct here since your the shot caller. I kinda feel disrespected by the snobby attitude.. your site or not ill gladly pack up. wtf sorry DST ill just post with the hoodlums on a new thread. Youve been really cool. I guess ill catch up with ya bru. God some folks just have no sense of humor. Welp peace my nugs,


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Not trying to be disrespecful fdd but is there rules to the code of conduct here since your the shot caller. I kinda feel disrespected by the snobby attitude.. your site or not ill gladly pack up. wtf sorry DST ill just post with the hoodlums on a new thread. Youve been really cool. I guess ill catch up with ya bru. God some folks just have no sense of humor. Welp peace my nugs,



whoah drama boy, slow down. i just thought 3 pages of rap videos were kinda outta place. my deepest apologizes. 

it's NOT my site and i wasn't being snobby.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2010)

It seems clear to me that posting one liners leaves so much room for interpretation. People ask questions and when the answers are one liners too there is more room for interpretation. Then people are left to determine what is being said by the attitude they pick up from the tiny bit of words. Or emoticons.  This is an often occuring theme here on Rollitup. Shortness leads to misunderstandings. And misunderstandings sometimes get ugly.

It also seems clear that we all just want to know what people are trying to say. We want to know what's going on in others' mind, why make it so hard for us to figure that out? Why not just freely share? Full communication would be of service to everyone.

I tend to love this thead and I think there are others like me. I beleive the reason we like it is the comradarie... sharing, chatting, freely saying what's on our mind in hopes that it can make anothers day more complete.

If you notice people will quote questions directed at them from pages before, proving they will sift through stuff they don't particularly care for, to find the nugget that will make their day more complete.... or to find an opportunity to make anothers day more complete. I think that's what makes the people on this thread feel like my brothers... becuase you are all watching out for me.

My day was made more complete listening to Rappin 4 tay. Some days this thread does nothing for me... and on those days I just hit the "My Rollitup" button instead of the "Reply Now" button. I don't think anyone wants to hear that I didn't like what they had to say.

But that is just me.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey People, I go to bed for 2 minutes and.....

For me, please feel free to post what you like, I agree whole heartedly with Jig's sentiments above, sometimes the written word can be a difficult thing to understand. I know what I am talking about here, it's my job! I know of people who are unable to write in their mother tongue, yet can write in their second language...writing and making yourself understood is hard....so sometimes we misunderstand

Anyway, that being written, I just want to clear things up. I like Rap music, I like Rock, I like a lot of things. This is the 600 Club, (peeps with 600w bulbs) but it is I feel also a social club and I like to hear about what my fellow growers are up to (you know I log into Facebook about twice a year because someone sends me some sort of dumb invite to play Maffia Wars or something like that - sorry if anyone plays that) So I like RIU for it's social side as well (its my Green Facebook). And yell have I met some cool dudes so far. And of course the social side is not only to see peeps growing skillz.

I guess what I am trying to say is, I am not restricting anybody posting anything , as long as you are not talking crap to another Roger 600 Watter, then all is Kool and the G...and I guess if you don't want to post then no problems either, there will always be love from the 600 whatever the case.

So lets all get aand please don't stop visiting the 600.

Peace DST.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

You trying to break our necks Scotty? hehe, here's one of Scotty's girls the right way up








EDIT: I am rocking a Bose Lifestyle system at home...they are the biz!! Love the Bose sound. And those little speakers are just the bomb.
Reminds me, I want ot get rid of my Sennheiser noise reduction headphones and get a new pair of Bose ones...

Oh, and my GREENHOUSE has nearly been constructed here, just got the glass to go in now. Will bump some pics up shortly...hehehe. stocked. Oh, and they call a Greenhouse, a "TuinKast" in Dutch (translated - a Garden Cupboard, hahaha)

Peace, 
DST


----------



## tat2ue (Feb 23, 2010)

Finished replacing my four 1000w dinosaurs with six new 600w Quantums. The light coverage is great, the electric bill will drop a cpl bucks and with hoods I made for my cool tubes, they really rock!!! Can't wait to finish out some new strains I got from Vacouver Island seed co. Check em out.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Finished replacing my four 1000w dinosaurs with six new 600w Quantums. The light coverage is great, the electric bill will drop a cpl bucks and with hoods I made for my cool tubes, they really rock!!! Can't wait to finish out some new strains I got from Vacouver Island seed co. Check em out.


Looks awesome Tat2ue! Those hoods look like they are really getting that light concentrated on your girls!! Nice.

DST


----------



## tat2ue (Feb 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks awesome Tat2ue! Those hoods look like they are really getting that light concentrated on your girls!! Nice.
> 
> DST


Thanks...the hoods i made really contrate the light from the cool tubes. A friend of mine builds patio covers and screen rooms and made them out of scrap alum and bent them to order on his sheet metal brake for no charge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

lol green facebook 

nice nug scotty!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey i just realized i havent heard anyone on this site talk about northern lights and garden. their not a huge company but pretty big. they are based out of oregon, and they have great deals. check out theri promotions. heres the link f interested in some cheap qaulity grow equipment.
> 
> http://northernlightandgarden.com/index.php


Wow great site ther mcp. May order some goods.



fdd2blk said:


> whoah drama boy, slow down. i just thought 3 pages of rap videos were kinda outta place. my deepest apologizes.
> 
> It was 2 videos, huh 3 pages, whatever dude, and to think i repped you the other day.
> 
> it's NOT my site and i wasn't being snobby.





tat2ue said:


> Finished replacing my four 1000w dinosaurs with six new 600w Quantums. The light coverage is great, the electric bill will drop a cpl bucks and with hoods I made for my cool tubes, they really rock!!! Can't wait to finish out some new strains I got from Vacouver Island seed co. Check em out.


WHO DAT. Thats my team too tatue. man youve got a nice operation going there. Them look like some good quality ballast's.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Well looks like I finally got my digs settled for when I come home in an 808 and the wife doesn't want me stankin up the bed.....thank god it came with a free heater, hahaha. Roll on summer time......

It even has drainage





















We are starting off with Tulip, which should have been planted already, but we'll give it a go. Then we are filling the left hand side up with tomatoes, and we'll take it from there....

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok so heres the new strains i ordered. Cant wait.













Anybody grown any of theses strains?.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

DST nice looking green house. Looks well constructed. I wish i had the space for a veggy garden.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

damn man thats a fly green house DST nicely nicely.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> DST nice looking green house. Looks well constructed. I wish i had the space for a veggy garden.


Thanks bru, I am well chuffed, and so I should be, cost a bloody nuff!!

Never grown any of those trains, I guess the UK boys can gen you up on the Cheese, although I doubt it's the same as UK Cheese...however I have smoked the cheese from the Greenhouse (they charge like 18 euro a gram for it!!! I would never buy it, a friend visiting did.)

Those coloured seeds are a real marketing thing though (seemingly helps with germination or something)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man thats a fly green house DST nicely nicely.


Cheers bru, looking forward to getting some vegoids on the go.

Peace, DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 23, 2010)

woo! man i hope i'm around the forums still when you get that baby rollin'

drainage too... kick ass. hey d, where'd ya find it? zat a holland brand?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2010)

easy dst nice greenhouse room for a few trees in there mate  

not having a go at anyone....

kinda new 2 all forum stuff but wanted 2 say that jig and dst where on the right wavelength, i come on here 2 smoke a doob when back from work, chill out, chat some rubbish but learn a thing or 2 in the process (well, quite a bit actually) 

i think people do read into things, i'm sarcastic but try 2 leave it out when writing a txt, msn or post as its hard 2 pick up, thats why i put a smiley face 2 make sure people dont take me the wrong way. badassmason glad u didnt give up ur posts, i dont think is right to feel like u shouldnt post. we live in a free socity (although the law doesnt always seem fair) we all come from different parts of the globe, and we all have something in common, lets party and smoke some high grade not fight amongst ourselves. (that last bit sounded like a quote from a film).

gentlemen, skin up a fat one and relax its all a lot of fun really. 
this is for all of you at the 600 club


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

you all are way too sensitive. sheesh.

this is "indoor growing". this is a thread for people with 600 watt lights. the last time "rap" was brought into it it went on and on for days. to the point that i simply left. i saw that happening again so i "mentioned it". all i said was "this is why i left last time". then everyone started crying. wtf? rap has NO place in this thread IMO. even said "i will check in later". i was NOT being rude. i was not trying to insult anyone. some of you really need to mellow out. all that rap music is making you hostile.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL... It's you that's making us hostile with your curtness and disapproval of our thread. Can't we just move along and enjoy the club.

Anyone is free to start a 600w Growing Only thread... then when anyone strays off topic they can be put in their place.

If we move to another area of the forum would we then be allowed to discuss other topics?

Why are you trying to mess up the vibe here?

Also, just becuase you think that you were NOT being rude, doesn't mean that others don't take what you say as being rude. Just becuase I think I'm saying something one way doesn't mean that's how it comes off. So if multiple people think you are being rude, there may be something to look at in the way you say things.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

OK FDD im sorry. Im still gonna bump some rap here though now and then. What do you say truce. No im not sensitive im an asshole. Ahahah. Atleast i can admit it. Now Jig & D are right on with the nature of things. I dont wanna make any enemies. Seems we all enjoy some rap here and ive seen your rock blocks which i enjoy from time to time. Im also a rock junky. 
With all due respect I feel the person who started the thread should decide whats acceptable content within. So are we cool now or no?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree 100% Jig


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... It's you that's making us hostile with your curtness and disapproval of our thread. Can't we just move along and enjoy the club.
> 
> Anyone is free to start a 600w Growing Only thread... then when anyone strays off topic they can be put in their place.
> 
> ...



there are half a dozen people commenting AFTER i said "I WILL CHECK BACK LATER". including this one. lol

you all are trippin'.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> OK FDD im sorry. Im still gonna bump some rap here though now and then. What do you say truce. No im not sensitive im an asshole. Ahahah. Atleast i can admit it. Now Jig & D are right on with the nature of things. I dont wanna make any enemies. Seems we all enjoy some rap here and ive seen your rock blocks which i enjoy from time to time. Im also a rock junky.
> With all due respect I feel the person who started the thread should decide whats acceptable content within. So are we cool now or no?



we were never not cool.

i saw a new wave of rap crap starting and said i'd be back later. that was pretty much it. i didn't say "this shit sucks", or call anyone names. i simply, and vaguely stated my opinion and tried to walk away. from there everybody else pushed it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i simply, and vaguely stated my opinion and tried to walk away.


Kinda like slapping someone in the face, turning and walking away... then being surprized when they follow you to find out what the hell is going on.

I wouldn't call that person sensitive, I would call them someone who desires understanding.

So QUIT calling our music crap. Stop calling us names. Stop accusing us of things. Just stop bashing us.

Sensitive or not, I'm trying to erradicate this thread of negativity. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> woo! man i hope i'm around the forums still when you get that baby rollin'
> 
> drainage too... kick ass. hey d, where'd ya find it? zat a holland brand?


Yup, ACD http://acd-kassen.nl They are the main wholesaler, we bought it through one of their retail distributors....wasn't cheap, and set up wasn't cheap either, saying that, nothing is cheap in NL.....

But I am well happy with it. And it'start of me finally getting our roof terrace together. 4 connifers and a box with herbs aint cutting it on a 50m squared area!




las fingerez said:


> easy dst nice greenhouse room for a few trees in there mate
> 
> not having a go at anyone....
> 
> ...


Already done that Work finished for me for today.

Gave Thelma a quick watering (oooh, that sounds almost rude, well it does in my mind, haha) Anyhoo, Thelma was looking a bit on the droop side on the lower leaves, she is sucking up some juice. Think I'll move her to a once every two days watering schedule...mission. She looks like she will be at least another 3 weeks, possibly more. Last Headbands I harvested at 10 1/2 week I think..



fdd2blk said:


> you all are way too sensitive. sheesh.
> 
> this is "indoor growing". this is a thread for people with 600 watt lights. the last time "rap" was brought into it it went on and on for days. to the point that i simply left. i saw that happening again so i "mentioned it". all i said was "this is why i left last time". then everyone started crying. wtf? rap has NO place in this thread IMO. even said "i will check in later". i was NOT being rude. i was not trying to insult anyone. some of you really need to mellow out. all that rap music is making you hostile.


This thread has moved on, there is no hostility in this Club FDD.  To all.

People are free to post music (of any kind) for us to listen to while reading the updates, I certainly don't watch the videos, now they are pretty lame (the majority of all music vides, IMO are lame), but it's cool to scrowl down with a tune in the background.....just seems to be a few Hip Hip heads on here......and I know a few people who say Rap with a silent C in the 600. Each to their own. 

So back to weed and my greenhouse (I mean our greenhouse, sorry love!). This is for me and my wife to share and she is not the greatest fan of weed. I know....but she got so many other good things I just couldn't resist. She does let me grow and smoke so it isn't all that bad, not that she knows what goes on in the potting shed, that's my domain, hahahaha. So I have already had the, you ain't growin weed in there routine...but in my mind that is not such a big thing. One thing that baby is gonna get in summer, and that is very hot, and very humid, so I am thinking of buying a tomato cabinet (30 euro or so) and doing a couple in that. OR/ I may just go with them outdoors completely. Just need a summer like we had last year.

So, gonna be going in for an operation soon on my arthritic knee. Will be starting back training probably with some decent cycle runs. Which is going to co-incide with my planning of the Guerrila MJ coup of the Dam. Should be fun.

Okay folks, stay cool,

catch up with you all later.

DST


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Kinda like slapping someone in the face, turning and walking away... then being surprized when they follow you to find out what the hell is going on.
> 
> I wouldn't call that person sensitive, I would call them someone who desires understanding.
> 
> ...





as you flame on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Yup, ACD http://acd-kassen.nl They are the main wholesaler, we bought it through one of their retail distributors....wasn't cheap, and set up wasn't cheap either, saying that, nothing is cheap in NL.....
> 
> But I am well happy with it. And it'start of me finally getting our roof terrace together. 4 connifers and a box with herbs aint cutting it on a 50m squared area!
> 
> ...


read the post directly above yours.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2010)

easy now mr fdd sir, no way was i saying anything about u... was just speaking my mind and trying 2 get everyone together (as mentioned in post). would just like everyone 2 get along, lifes short mate


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

lmfao, i just wrote a post there an IE crashed, even Bill Gates's stupid IE version 8, is feeling the stress.

Sorry, that last post took me a while to write, and in the interim, a gazillion new posts arrived.

So anyway, moving swiftly on.............................


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2010)

google chrome mate much better


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

OK lets just stop. Up till last night this thread has had no arguments at all. Lets just drop it and move on.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> OK lets just stop. Up till last night this thread has had no arguments at all. Lets just drop it and move on.


Google Chrome IS much better... you should definitely check it out.

My favorite parts are that it's "shorter" than IE taking up less vertical space with toolbars and crap. It also opens links in new tabs instead of new windows. And lastly when you are typing a URL and it autosuggests, you can press enter strait away... no need to press tab to get to the first suggestion.

LOL... all that being said, I still use IE. It's just a habit.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

I got Google Chrome on my desktop, just never tried it. All in all, I actually prefer to use my wifes Mac (ssssshhh, keep that quiet, I will never hear the end of it, hehe.) But then I guess I could also donwload Firefox and use that (also very good IMO)

So what do you guys reckon, ever since Scotty mentioned it I have been checking out Black Domina. It finishes in 50 days!! 96 euros for 10regs?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2010)

DST said:


> So what do you guys reckon, ever since Scotty mentioned it I have been checking out Black Domina. It finishes in 50 days!! 96 euros for 10regs?


50 days sounds good to me. And I beleive I've smoked that before and enjoyed it. Why not?

and yeah... macs are the best (said from my windows machine, haha).


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

50 days hell yeah. Alot less nutes lights and all. Sounds like a winner there D.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

hey just thought id share thT I GOR 7 FREE CLONES THEY WERE PUT IN DIRT YESTERDAY i know 1 is a positive shiskaberry, and the rest are unlabeled but they are also shishkaberry and a dark purple indica with no name but my buddy said it was dank. he also said in about a week i shoul be able to tell the differenc between the shiskaberry and the indica purp cuz the purp will be really dark purple. much thanks to the man that gave them to me. all have good roots just need some time now to let them livin up they are small clones to


----------



## bender420 (Feb 23, 2010)

*1 OG Kush* under a 600w MH, in 2 day it will be flipped and the MH will be switched to HPS.

8-9 weeks from a rooted clone in Coco, with base nutes, liquid karma, roots excelurator, slica, molasses, cal-mag, bush master.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey just thought id share thT I GOR 7 FREE CLONES THEY WERE PUT IN DIRT YESTERDAY i know 1 is a positive shiskaberry, and the rest are unlabeled but they are also shishkaberry and a dark purple indica with no name but my buddy said it was dank. he also said in about a week i shoul be able to tell the differenc between the shiskaberry and the indica purp cuz the purp will be really dark purple. much thanks to the man that gave them to me. all have good roots just need some time now to let them livin up they are small clones to


Nice McP. shishkaberry, never heard of that. there's a new strain every day. Just finished watching How the World Made Us (UK documentary with Dr Iain Stweart - a Scot of course, haha) he was at the seed bank in Norway http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault

Pretty mad, I wonder if they would want any MJ seeds in there...??? Perhaps we can all post them some of our favourites. A present to our ancestors.

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

hey thats a cool site never seen that before, and i really think they should be havin some mj seeds in their. for the future pot heads


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

bender420 said:


> *1 OG Kush* under a 600w MH, in 2 day it will be flipped and the MH will be switched to HPS.
> 
> 8-9 weeks from a rooted clone in Coco, with base nutes, liquid karma, roots excelurator, slica, molasses, cal-mag, bush master.


Gotta bump that pic, fantastic Bender. Now why does that look more like my OG Kush than the other pic of yours I saw. I must be trippin, lol (there's a joke in there somewhere.)

Just fantastic though. Do you have purple stems on yours? Not sure I can see from the pic...I think I can see a fan leaf with a purp stem...but my whole branches have purple running through them...looks cool.

Anygahoo, thanks fur postin bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey thats a cool site never seen that before, and i really think they should be havin some mj seeds in their. for the future pot heads


Here here, perhaps I'll look for an address and post them some


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Nothing about MJ in the FAQ's...hehe
http://www.regjeringen.no/en/dep/lmd/campain/svalbard-global-seed-vault/frequently-asked-questions.html?id=462221

Can't find address though...still hunting.

Perhaps if I just post to:
Salvbard Seed Vault
Norway


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

There is hope, the Dutchies are involved, you never know....

The Svalbard Global Seed Vault opened officially on February 26, 2008.[6] Approximately 1.5 million distinct seed samples of agricultural crops are thought to exist. The variety and volume of seeds stored will depend on the number of countries participating &#8211; the facility has a capacity to conserve 4.5 million. The first seeds arrived in January 2008.[7] Five percent of the seeds in the Vault, about 18,000 samples with 500 seeds each, come from the Centre for Genetic Resources of the Netherlands (CGN), part of Wageningen University, Netherlands.[8]


----------



## bender420 (Feb 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Gotta bump that pic, fantastic Bender. Now why does that look more like my OG Kush than the other pic of yours I saw. I must be trippin, lol (there's a joke in there somewhere.)
> 
> Just fantastic though. Do you have purple stems on yours? Not sure I can see from the pic...I think I can see a fan leaf with a purp stem...but my whole branches have purple running through them...looks cool.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for your kind words. 

Yes my entire OG had purple stems, a full dose of cal-mag or even epsom salt every feeding took care of that. 

This OG is a pretty slow grower, if I had my CJ in their it would have been this size a month ago. That is a huge draw back on OG's part but that is even more clarification on how great of a medicine OG is since I am still growing it.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

thats alot of seeds, i wonder what they would do if everyone in this club were to send them 10-20 seeds. we should do it. we would just be contributing to a very good cause cuz evryone needs some weed in their life


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

Huh seed vualts. Interesting

Looking good Bender. I like the scrog set up.

Good luck with the shishkaberry MCP. Sounds like a tasty delight.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Thanks bro for your kind words.
> 
> Yes my entire OG had purple stems, a full dose of cal-mag or even epsom salt every feeding took care of that.
> 
> This OG is a pretty slow grower, if I had my CJ in their it would have been this size a month ago. That is a huge draw back on OG's part but that is even more clarification on how great of a medicine OG is since I am still growing it.





mcpurple said:


> thats alot of seeds, i wonder what they would do if everyone in this club were to send them 10-20 seeds. we should do it. we would just be contributing to a very good cause cuz evryone needs some weed in their life


Probably run off and grow them, hehe. Something tells me they got it covered, but will never tell, natch.

Womens Ski Cross on is on TV, and they have these things called Wu-tangs (ski jumps,) to we're like, wtf are they saying, is it really wu-tang. so I googled it, and found this, i was pissin maself

Watching women's *ski* cross 1) it's totally awesome 2) are the jumps *really* called *Wu*-*Tangs*? 3) if so, how does the clan feel about that? 



SamAnnSmith - twitter.com - 12 minutes ago
<LI style="LINE-HEIGHT: 16px; MARGIN: 0px 0px 8px; OVERFLOW: hidden" class="g s">


are the gapped jumps in *ski* cross really called *wu*-*tangs*? "those *wu*-*tangs* sorting the women from the girls". that's genius. or gza maybe. 


chubbykid - twitter.com - 13 minutes ago


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Thanks bro for your kind words.
> 
> Yes my entire OG had purple stems, a full dose of cal-mag or even epsom salt every feeding took care of that.
> 
> This OG is a pretty slow grower, if I had my CJ in their it would have been this size a month ago. That is a huge draw back on OG's part but that is even more clarification on how great of a medicine OG is since I am still growing it.


You can see the purple on this girls stems, branches, but she's as dark green as you like in the leaves. This is an Upskirt shot


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

shameless plug, ... http://stickam.com/faded_glassworks

come watch me LIVE!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

hey dst i looked up some info on shishkaberry. im sure that they are not exactly the same cuz i got it from a buddie but it will give and idea of the strain.

Shiskeberry
Outdoor/Greenhouse/Indoor Mostly Indica. Original Spice of Life Seed Co. Shiskaberry seeds. This sweet, berry tasting indica is light green with loads of resin. "This has been the fastest budding plant I have ever worked with.It also has the most crystal of any plant that I have worked with and the hardest nugget buds. As a small plant it likes to grow with one huge cola grown in large pots it still yields well but is best in a high plant per light ratio. This last mother that I used for this particular batch of seed is by far the strongest, tastiest and most resinous I've ever seen!"- CCK. Height 5 feet. Flowering time 42 days. Yield Very good. Harvest outdoor Mid Sept. 


also i just read that it got 2nd the 2001 indica cup so it seems to be a pretty good strain and a fast finisher


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

hey fdd that sawsome seein u live blowin glass, its pretty cool ive never seenglass bein blown before, and ive seen your work to. very nice like your work


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> shameless plug, ... http://stickam.com/faded_glassworks
> 
> come watch me LIVE!!!


That's too trippy dude,  Sounds like the pipe hit the spot.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

one of my plants seems to be yellowing in the middle and pretty quickly. i think i might have a nute lock out of some sort. is it ok to flush a plant 3 weeks into flower. oh and dst i tried to count the tops on the luckycharms girls and on the bigger one their is over 50 main shoots its not the exact number though cuz its hard to count that high and remeber wich ones u have counted already. but counting 3 dif times 50 was th average and on the other one their was over 30.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 23, 2010)

never hesitate to flush..sounds like n lockout..best to flush to b sure


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Have you done this before Heads Up. I would be wary of putting anything else in when using gravity. It's pretty strong stuff.


jigfresh, I'm not using them at the same time. The big bud is supposed to be used from week two to week five and gravity starting about three weeks before harvest. I'm presuming they are basically speaking of indica dominant plants. My girls I'm thinking will be taking from ten to thirteen weeks. I'm figuring I'll start the big bud around week four of flowering and then follow with the gravity. As usual, I'll be using less then the recommended amounts to begin for safety's sake. Thanks for the concern and advice.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

ya im gonna do a flush tomorrow on her to see if it helps, and when i flush do i add a lil nutes on the last bit of water that goes in


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> jigfresh, I'm not using them at the same time. The big bud is supposed to be used from week two to week five and gravity starting about three weeks before harvest. I'm presuming they are basically speaking of indica dominant plants. My girls I'm thinking will be taking from ten to thirteen weeks. I'm figuring I'll start the big bud around week four of flowering and then follow with the gravity. As usual, I'll be using less then the recommended amounts to begin for safety's sake. Thanks for the concern and advice.


love the gravity dude...go with 50% strength...DO NOT USE IF PLANT IS AT ALL STRESSED...it will burn up ur plant faster than an std on a midget


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys came across this little character today and i modified him up a bit. What do you say we make him our club mascot?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> OK FDD im sorry. Im still gonna bump some rap here though now and then. What do you say truce. No im not sensitive im an asshole. Ahahah. Atleast i can admit it. Now Jig & D are right on with the nature of things. I dont wanna make any enemies. Seems we all enjoy some rap here and ive seen your rock blocks which i enjoy from time to time. Im also a rock junky.
> With all due respect I feel the person who started the thread should decide whats acceptable content within. So are we cool now or no?


In general, I can't stand rap, it's just not for me. With that said, it is why they make chocolate AND vanilla, so people have a choice. I am clueless when you guys talk rap music, talk it until your hearts are content. Don't get me wrong, I'm serious about what I'm doing and try to learn as much as possible along the way, it's one of the very nice things about this thread, people share, and not just about weed. It is the talk, the music likes and dislikes, people's stories and what's happening to them that, like jigfresh, makes me feel like I have brothers here. It's not all about growing as far as I'm concerned, it's about people and what our lives are like. This club is great because we all feed each others egos, we're free with pats on the back. Weed is really secondary, life and living is what it's all about...and sharing.

Peace to all
rap on

and this from a child of the sixties and a hard core rocker...long live jimi hendrix and jim morrison.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

well put heads up, couldnt agree more.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 23, 2010)

masonman. I have an arjan's haze number one going now, my accidental clone is from her...if she roots. My partner in stupid haze a lemon skunk going. Visited her this past saturday and she is smelling great after three weeks of flowering. He just called me not ten minutes ago to tell me how good she smells. I have a hawaiian snow but that's being saved. I'm growing her with my super silver haze and neville's haze. I am having a bit of a problem with the arjan's haze, it just doesn't seem as robust as the other girls. I'll post up some new pics saturday, that will be the start of week three of 12/12.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 23, 2010)

I also vote yea on the mascot.


----------



## frazz87 (Feb 23, 2010)

hiya i am very new to this and ive got 20 ice cream cuttings in coco under a 600w light will b switchin to 2 light soon but im courios wen to change from lights on for 18/6 to 12/12 some ppl say 4weeks sum have told me 8. just worning wot evry 1 finks? thank...


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

depends on how big u want your plants really, but u dont want them huge other wiise the light wont penetrate far enough. i think 1 foot tall is a good time to start the 12/12 thats just my opinion thogh.


----------



## frazz87 (Feb 23, 2010)

if i wait longer b4 chaning to12/12 will i get more bud off ech plant??


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> In general, I can't stand rap, it's just not for me. With that said, it is why they make chocolate AND vanilla, so people have a choice. I am clueless when you guys talk rap music, talk it until your hearts are content. Don't get me wrong, I'm serious about what I'm doing and try to learn as much as possible along the way, it's one of the very nice things about this thread, people share, and not just about weed. It is the talk, the music likes and dislikes, people's stories and what's happening to them that, like jigfresh, makes me feel like I have brothers here. It's not all about growing as far as I'm concerned, it's about people and what our lives are like. This club is great because we all feed each others egos, we're free with pats on the back. Weed is really secondary, life and living is what it's all about...and sharing.
> 
> Peace to all
> rap on
> ...


Yes i hear you Headsup. Im still a young guy at 29 going on 30. I have grown up with older people my whole life, I guess i grew up really fast mentally you know. But i also grew up in the hood. So i can respect that some folks may be revolted by rap music. EVEN you fdd. I dont want to force my ghetto lifestyle on anyone. I have a great appreciation for classic rock and oldies. Matter of fact it makes up 3/4 of my music library of 12,000 songs. Sometimes i just wanna let ya vibe with me lol.



Heads Up said:


> masonman. I have an arjan's haze number one going now, my accidental clone is from her...if she roots. My partner in stupid haze a lemon skunk going. Visited her this past saturday and she is smelling great after three weeks of flowering. He just called me not ten minutes ago to tell me how good she smells. I have a hawaiian snow but that's being saved. I'm growing her with my super silver haze and neville's haze. I am having a bit of a problem with the arjan's haze, it just doesn't seem as robust as the other girls. I'll post up some new pics saturday, that will be the start of week three of 12/12.


SSSWWEEEET Ill be looking forward to some pics



Heads Up said:


> I also vote yea on the mascot.


Hes pretty cool ayy



frazz87 said:


> hiya i am very new to this and ive got 20 ice cream cuttings in coco under a 600w light will b switchin to 2 light soon but im courios wen to change from lights on for 18/6 to 12/12 some ppl say 4weeks sum have told me 8. just worning wot evry 1 finks? thank...


Sounds like a nice op got some pics to show?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2010)

Where is everyone today?


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> one of my plants seems to be yellowing in the middle and pretty quickly. i think i might have a nute lock out of some sort. is it ok to flush a plant 3 weeks into flower. oh and dst i tried to count the tops on the luckycharms girls and on the bigger one their is over 50 main shoots its not the exact number though cuz its hard to count that high and remeber wich ones u have counted already. but counting 3 dif times 50 was th average and on the other one their was over 30.


Pull the flusher MCP. I wouldn't add any nute until next time...

50 bud sites



1badmasonman said:


> Hey guys came across this little character today and i modified him up a bit. What do you say we make him our club mascot?


Where the fek did you find him 1BMM, that is too funny, loving his Green body suit!!!
I think it would be a giggle, Heads Up is in, what's everyone elses thoughts?
3 yes votes so far...



Heads Up said:


> In general, I can't stand rap, it's just not for me. With that said, it is why they make chocolate AND vanilla, so people have a choice. I am clueless when you guys talk rap music, talk it until your hearts are content. Don't get me wrong, I'm serious about what I'm doing and try to learn as much as possible along the way, it's one of the very nice things about this thread, people share, and not just about weed. It is the talk, the music likes and dislikes, people's stories and what's happening to them that, like jigfresh, makes me feel like I have brothers here. It's not all about growing as far as I'm concerned, it's about people and what our lives are like. This club is great because we all feed each others egos, we're free with pats on the back. Weed is really secondary, life and living is what it's all about...and sharing.
> 
> Peace to all
> rap on
> ...


Good ole Heads Up, wise Heid on shoulders!!!



frazz87 said:


> hiya i am very new to this and ive got 20 ice cream cuttings in coco under a 600w light will b switchin to 2 light soon but im courios wen to change from lights on for 18/6 to 12/12 some ppl say 4weeks sum have told me 8. just worning wot evry 1 finks? thank...


Hey Frazz87, bigger veg, bigger roots, = bigger buds. Depends on your set up....give us more details (i.e space for the plants, how you are gonna set your light up, ventilation, etc...lots of important factors to choose before you grow....

Anyway, Welcome to the Club and wise choice on the 600

Peace, DST



1badmasonman said:


> Where is everyone today?


Yoohoo, here I am Busy day at the orrifice for me.......and I popped my knee out so I am in agony at the moment...roll on this operation. Got a few pics to post in a bit...

Peace,
DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahah lol yep that little guy makes me giggle too. I found him on a discount hydro site and gave him a makeover in the paint app. Thought you guys would enjoy that. Sorry to here about your bum knee bro. Hope your surgery goes well for ya. As for me im feeling like T total crap today. My youngest son has been ill and i think ive got it now. Baahh. Hate being sick. Thinking later today im gonna go net pot hunting. Got some rooted clones coming this weekend so gotta get my arse in gear. Peace 1BMM


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 24, 2010)

lmao..


*scotty casts a "yes" vote for that goofy roger 600 water character*


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeh, so we got 4 Roger Watters votes so far......off for my 420 (and it nearly 18:20!!! damn, 2 hours late...)


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 24, 2010)

harvested the fruit under my 600w about 2 weeks ago and has been curing for about a week now soo check it out 

strain is a gdp and haze cross


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 24, 2010)

that looks really goog notoriousb. and i also vote yes on the mascot bulb. and also i will be doin a flush today


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

vote on rodger lol


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

Fwee Wodger!! lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

Cali O





Headband





New York 47

Blackjack






DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 24, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> harvested the fruit under my 600w about 2 weeks ago and has been curing for about a week now soo check it out
> 
> strain is a gdp and haze cross


a  an a bump for ye!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

DST ur making me jealous lol


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 24, 2010)

DST I will throw my vote in there for Roger.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> harvested the fruit under my 600w about 2 weeks ago and has been curing for about a week now soo check it out
> 
> strain is a gdp and haze cross


SLurrp mmm, you made my mouth water.lol beautiful job welcome too the 600 Notorius



mcpurple said:


> that looks really goog notoriousb. and i also vote yes on the mascot bulb. and also i will be doin a flush today





DST said:


> Fwee Wodger!! lol.





justlearning73 said:


> DST I will throw my vote in there for Roger.


Sounds like everyone likes 600w Roger ayy.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 24, 2010)

just did a flush to both my big girls. the yellow seems to be right in the middle of the plant. and has purple stems. dont know if that means anything. also i always water with phed water and some how my runoff is reading down in the 5 can anyone explain that. theirs some pics of 2 girls in the shower in my journal if any one is interested. and i still have these fuckin ants i hate them their al over crawlin on me and my plants. i have traps set . sprayed whole house. tries some natural ways and nothin is keeping them away any suggestions.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 24, 2010)

just found this chart and it says if the yellow is only in the middle its a MB. def. what do u guys think here the link to check it out

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/tables_guide.php


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Cali O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful. How far along are they? 



mcpurple said:


> just found this chart and it says if the yellow is only in the middle its a MB. def. what do u guys think here the link to check it out
> 
> http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/tables_guide.php


Wow very cool chart have to keep a copy of that sucker.

Ants ohh that dont sound like fun.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey notorious, how's the smoke? I'm currently doing a haze grow. The buds look really nice.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 24, 2010)

Update. My partner just called with an update of the roadrunner smoke. He says it's better than my mutant...I hope he's correct.

Headband kush...what is it? I hear the name all the time.

Buds...what strain have you grown that has given you hard nugs? Why is it that the buds we grow don't seem to really get thick and hard? It's not just me, I can see in others pics their buds are rather airy too. From personal experience, does humboldt's gravity harden your buds?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

YEAH!!!! i've just turned the 600 blue bulb on, now an official member of the club (been running a 400 blue lol) a week or so and i'll be changing to the 600 red


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> YEAH!!!! i've just turned the 600 blue bulb on, now an official member of the club (been running a 400 blue lol) a week or so and i'll be changing to the 600 red


congratulations good sir! 


you are official now.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks bro, stick ur head round the door of my journal when got a min.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Update. My partner just called with an update of the roadrunner smoke. He says it's better than my mutant...I hope he's correct.
> 
> Headband kush...what is it? I hear the name all the time.
> 
> Buds...what strain have you grown that has given you hard nugs? Why is it that the buds we grow don't seem to really get thick and hard? It's not just me, I can see in others pics their buds are rather airy too. From personal experience, does humboldt's gravity harden your buds?


The only buds that are fluffy for me are my lower buds (popcorn buds), but if there are pics you think are fluffy then bump it HU I have been thinking of getting a booster for the final weeks of future grows, would like the gravity, but its a mission getting it, and I am happy with the nugs I get really! I also think that killing them of light for a couple of days at the end really helps. I expect to be able to give my bud a little bit of a squeeze - not too much - and for it to have good shape retention and bounce back (if ya know what I mean.) Saying that though some of my Cali O's are quite fluffy, but already I can feel the solid structure inside the buds of most of my girls.

Perhaps I am getting you wrong Heads Up. 

All I am using is pk13/14 and bn supermix/grond.

EDIT: Don and Jig use gravity me tinks, Heads Up they can probably tell you if there is a difference...


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are my girls again. This is my Blue Kush at day 28 on the left screen and Blue Kush and a single White Widow at day 18 on the right side.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds like everyone likes the lil guy. We'll see if DST approves first . Maybe any bubble heads could help to get it where anyone who joins the club can download him into the sig or something. Just a thought im not no Tech guy. But if anyone has seen how the bubble heads all sport the same logo. Welp gotta go water the, hopefully 3 girls. laters


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome work Integra. coming along very nicely. All the hard work you have put in getting your room nailed down is gonna pay off for sure. sweet. DST


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey notorious, how's the smoke? I'm currently doing a haze grow. The buds look really nice.


thanks man, Im stoked on it  super smooth with a super mellow high. not one feeling of paranoia or anything. smoke a bowl of it with scissor hash collected from the trim and your head feels like its about to split down the middle. makes my gf horny as hell too


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

couldnt post in sig so in honor of Rodger i'm having him as my avatar for a few days lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey folks had a brief with DST hes gonna go over the lil dude proffesional like and make Rog available to us 600 mems aswell as new mems. Gonna get me someZZZZZZs now feeling like SHIT today. Peace out 1BMM


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2010)

i hope these pics come through first attempt at posting pic without supervision it looks like i got 1 to post mango & purplewreck started 1/18/10 turned light12/12 2/8/10 3x3 ebb&flow 6x6 rockwool blocks with 2'' mat g-h nutes  estimate harvest around easter


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 25, 2010)

Well i have 4 days left b4 the big day i will put them in darkness for 2 days ( i did this once b4 on this strain my first grow and the results were amazing) . I havent been able to get pics to put back up because buds are getting to heavy ( not a bad thing ) and im afraid of breaking a branch but i will see if i cant get at least a shot or 2 of them in the closet.... 

I also wanted to share this read with you all , Me don and DST have a little bit of a talk on one of the subjects in this same read in my journal , and ive let this grow go more natural here in the end by allowing the plant to start to die ( Fan leaves yellowing and colors looks like plants in the fall ) oh well just read the stuff (you might learn something)  <---Linky

philltubes

My last grow i tried to only let the plant go a week after flush this time i let them go 2 with 1 watering inbetween and wow i need a pic to show you all my purple leaved girl is like 7 diff colors i just dont have a good enough pic to capture her beauty but will try


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i hope these pics come through first attempt at posting pic without supervision it looks like i got 1 to post mango & purplewreck started 1/18/10 turned light12/12 2/8/10 3x3 ebb&flow 6x6 rockwool blocks with 2'' mat g-h nutes  estimate harvest around easter


And there she is in Widescreen format....welcome bru!!



PhillTubes said:


> Well i have 4 days left b4 the big day i will put them in darkness for 2 days ( i did this once b4 on this strain my first grow and the results were amazing) . I havent been able to get pics to put back up because buds are getting to heavy ( not a bad thing ) and im afraid of breaking a branch but i will see if i cant get at least a shot or 2 of them in the closet....
> 
> I also wanted to share this read with you all , Me don and DST have a little bit of a talk on one of the subjects in this same read in my journal , and ive let this grow go more natural here in the end by allowing the plant to start to die ( Fan leaves yellowing and colors looks like plants in the fall ) oh well just read the stuff (you might learn something)  <---Linky
> 
> ...


Souds yummy Phill^^^^ Don't be snapping those buds now just before the crucial time

Peace, DST


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 25, 2010)

Some bubba kush i harvested yesterday.

Purple tops. LOVE IT.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome work Sourd777. Looks the bomb. Please follow up with a smoke report.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

impressive stuff integra, inspiring. i think im going to switch to scrog perpetual have 4 mini screens rotating round the tent.

nice nugs sourd !

and welcome herk!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

yes Don mate just worked out thats what i'm gonna do, i'm thinking homebase later lol


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Only thing that puts me off with a scrog is that when in soil, it would become a real pain to move them if you wanted to do maintenance....Perhaps you could have a SCROG for each plant? 

I suppose this is the same as having a tomato trellis for each plant. 

So we would call it: "A perpectual jigsaw SCROG". OR if you want to be fancy and go vertical, you could call it: "A Perpeutual Parabolic Vertical Jigsaw Scrog" (props to McFunk for his yet to be seen parabolic SCROG! where are you McFunkster?) Can we get anymore complex, hahaha..

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i hope these pics come through first attempt at posting pic without supervision it looks like i got 1 to post mango & purplewreck started 1/18/10 turned light12/12 2/8/10 3x3 ebb&flow 6x6 rockwool blocks with 2'' mat g-h nutes  estimate harvest around easter


Looks like some healthy greens there HH



PhillTubes said:


> Well i have 4 days left b4 the big day i will put them in darkness for 2 days ( i did this once b4 on this strain my first grow and the results were amazing) . I havent been able to get pics to put back up because buds are getting to heavy ( not a bad thing ) and im afraid of breaking a branch but i will see if i cant get at least a shot or 2 of them in the closet....
> 
> I also wanted to share this read with you all , Me don and DST have a little bit of a talk on one of the subjects in this same read in my journal , and ive let this grow go more natural here in the end by allowing the plant to start to die ( Fan leaves yellowing and colors looks like plants in the fall ) oh well just read the stuff (you might learn something)  <---Linky
> 
> ...


Nice im excited for oyu phill. Hrvest time is always fun.



SOURD777 said:


> Some bubba kush i harvested yesterday.
> 
> Purple tops. LOVE IT.


EEWwwww wish i could have a toke. LOL im down to puffin shwag for the next few days cuz im a broke bitch. hahaa



DST said:


> Only thing that puts me off with a scrog is that when in soil, it would become a real pain to move them if you wanted to do maintenance....Perhaps you could have a SCROG for each plant?
> 
> I suppose this is the same as having a tomato trellis for each plant.
> 
> ...


Not to mention DST its a real pain to water them ladies when there fixed in a screen.

Well gents feeling a bit better today. The weather here is starting to give way to spring so it seems ill be getting back to work here soon. Gotta go bid some work this morning . God im glad wintewrs nearly gone. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah i was wondering what to use for the frame and netting the nettings easy enough but i might have to make the frame, ive been wracking me nut trying to think of something i can canabilise

4 small square frames would be easy enough to move round in a rotation and lifting the front 2 out would be work but not too much i reckon D


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

A guy who works for me sent me these pics. gave me a good giggle.

Did anyone see the programme last night about the Killer Whale Luna? Humans are soooo stupid!! Anyway:







Title: Theres always someone who screws up a good photo:


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i was wondering what to use for the frame and netting the nettings easy enough but i might have to make the frame, ive been wracking me nut trying to think of something i can canabilise
> 
> 4 small square frames would be easy enough to move round in a rotation and lifting the front 2 out would be work but not too much i reckon D


Hey Don a real cheap easy way to build a frame is from pvc tubing. Its cost like $1.00 US for a 10 ft lenght. And youll need some 90 degree elbows, there about $.45 US.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

BINGO nice one masonman!!! to BnQ i go! nicely nicely and if it does become a pain to move you just pop the elbows! double genius. REP

thats some funny shit DST!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks DON


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

LMFAO DST funny story there. Guy totally diverts the attention to the car problems lol hahahaa


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i was wondering what to use for the frame and netting the nettings easy enough but i might have to make the frame, ive been wracking me nut trying to think of something i can canabilise
> 
> 4 small square frames would be easy enough to move round in a rotation and lifting the front 2 out would be work but not too much i reckon D


or you could go getto: Each plant pot with 4 garden canes attached (perhaps to the side of the pot, or even inside the pot. Then you just work some string into a net on the top using the four corners. I kinda done something like this with my jasmine plants...just to make them look a bit weirder....will flash a pic up. (I used metal ties between each cane. Here she is, gives you an idea what I mean.







ok, i only used 3 canes, but had to add a couple tyo strengthen..


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh, and if you are para about smells in your house from MJ. Get a jasmine plant, when they flower - boy, all you can smell is Jasmine throughout your whole gaff!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

DST said:


> or you could go getto: Each plant pot with 4 garden canes attached (perhaps to the side of the pot, or even inside the pot. Then you just work some string into a net on the top using the four corners. I kinda done something like this with my jasmine plants...just to make them look a bit weirder....will flash a pic up. (I used metal ties between each cane. Here she is, gives you an idea what I mean.
> 
> ok, i only used 3 canes, but had to add a couple tyo strengthen..


ive done something similar but not put the net across. 

D is that a tv on that eisel????


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh, and if you are para about smells in your house from MJ. Get a jasmine plant, when they flower - boy, all you can smell is Jasmine throughout your whole gaff!!!


Great idea D. I was just sitting here pondering growing some house plants. I just like having the ambiance of green. That and ive got a shit ton of old soil to use up. When i lived in the southern states i used to raise palmetto palm trees in the house. I really miss seeing palm trees. I may give that Jasmine plant a go. Is it a pleasent smelling plant D?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive done something similar but not put the net across.
> 
> D is that a tv on that eisel????


Funny, I was going to hang that picture frame near my TV, but then the wife and I both decided it would look like we had 2 TV screens on our wall...

So, nope, it's a picture framewith this girls in it: I took this pic off Gaans Baai in South Africa, near a place called Shark Alley. She's a 3m Great White:


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Great idea D. I was just sitting here pondering growing some house plants. I just like having the ambiance of green. That and ive got a shit ton of old soil to use up. When i lived in the southern states i used to raise palmetto palm trees in the house. I really miss seeing palm trees. I may give that Jasmine plant a go. Is it a pleasent smelling plant D?


It's an awesome smell bru. A bit musky but also very sweet. The flowers are tiny little white things. I have two about the same size, I only get a couple of flowers on each, but they really are pungent. Your misses will def like them!!!
Plus my Gran was called Jasmine so it's a bit of a fave plant for me.... Our whole house is like a jungle!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

DST said:


>


im guessing you were in a cage or you have kahones like footballs!?!? nice pic


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

man... i just wrote about 5 lines and for some reason the page reloaded  so are you guys thinking of cubes around the ladies, what about 2 ladies in one cube? i'm rubbish at diy, might have 2 get my mate 2 help that made my dry box with. thinking about a thin frame with trellis attached with one side open for access?


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 25, 2010)

DST,
I also grow other plants as well. I have mostly Ives thought. I also have a pecan tree and a Hibiccus tree. I wonder how many other members grow other plants as well. My ives are doing great. My Hibiccus on the other hand is what it is. It hasnt grown up since i bought it it. It is still green I have had it for a few years now. Heck growing plants is fun no matter what they are I guess. I would like to get a Jasmine too. Plus I was thinking of putting a tomato plant in with my garden. I love tomatoes. Just need one that doesnt get too big. Any gardeners have any ideas? Oh and I also found a way to help keep down the smell and lube the door at the same time. I have a closet grow with a fake wall. I used the bar soap to lube the "door" . It slides alot easier now and smells good too.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> DST,
> I also grow other plants as well. I have mostly Ives thought. I also have a pecan tree and a Hibiccus tree. I wonder how many other members grow other plants as well. My ives are doing great. My Hibiccus on the other hand is what it is. It hasnt grown up since i bought it it. It is still green I have had it for a few years now. Heck growing plants is fun no matter what they are I guess. I would like to get a Jasmine too. Plus I was thinking of putting a tomato plant in with my garden. I love tomatoes. Just need one that doesnt get too big. Any gardeners have any ideas? Oh and I also found a way to help keep down the smell and lube the door at the same time. I have a closet grow with a fake wall. I used the bar soap to lube the "door" . It slides alot easier now and smells good too.


i had a parrot plant also a spider plant growing out of my fishtank, dwc bubbler lol. in the bathroom there was a plant given to me by my english traveller mates which is supposed 2 give your house good luck??? had a dose of the mites so made the harsh desicion to remove them from my house  cured the mites now so might ask for another. was tempted 2 grow some organic strawberry lol


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2010)

so i did my flush yesterday and today it seems like it got worse in yellowing. should i add some veg nutes next feed. also does anyone know why my leafs would be pointing up and be stiff.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im guessing you were in a cage or you have kahones like footballs!?!? nice pic


A cage indeed.



justlearning73 said:


> DST,
> I also grow other plants as well. I have mostly Ives thought. I also have a pecan tree and a Hibiccus tree. I wonder how many other members grow other plants as well. My ives are doing great. My Hibiccus on the other hand is what it is. It hasnt grown up since i bought it it. It is still green I have had it for a few years now. Heck growing plants is fun no matter what they are I guess. I would like to get a Jasmine too. Plus I was thinking of putting a tomato plant in with my garden. I love tomatoes. Just need one that doesnt get too big. Any gardeners have any ideas? Oh and I also found a way to help keep down the smell and lube the door at the same time. I have a closet grow with a fake wall. I used the bar soap to lube the "door" . It slides alot easier now and smells good too.


I have plants that I have had for 10 years now. am not a tree hugger but growing plants is definitely cool. Re the tomatoes, I am sure you will get stran that are smaller. But you can also LST tomatoes, or super crop, and this provide the same stimulus that t does in MJ. Lookin forward to it.



las fingerez said:


> i had a parrot plant also a spider plant growing out of my fishtank, dwc bubbler lol. in the bathroom there was a plant given to me by my english traveller mates which is supposed 2 give your house good luck??? had a dose of the mites so made the harsh desicion to remove them from my house  cured the mites now so might ask for another. was tempted 2 grow some organic strawberry lol


Mites give me the ithes, like the flying gnats I am deaing wth. can't wait to get this grow finished. Clean up and get going again...givin me the itches just thining aboot it...



mcpurple said:


> so i did my flush yesterday and today it seems like it got worse in yellowing. should i add some veg nutes next feed. also does anyone know why my leafs would be pointing up and be stiff.


Notsure about stiffleaves stickingup, throw us a pic.Sometimes if you lst or super crop your leaves grow in funny directions.
I think you cam p with something before, I was looking a my little guide and thought this:
_Molybdenum (Mo) 
Symptoms: Older leaves yellow, remaining foliage turns light green. Leaves can become narrow and distorted. 
Sources: Compounds containing the words 'molybdate' or 'molybdic'. 
Notes: Sometimes confused with nitrogen deficiency._ 
But then perhaps you hit them with half nutes first, look for possible solutions like this one.

Or Root bound?

Hope this helps,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

MCP Could be heat stress too. With the leaves curling up. Are they canoeing like? Also i know we talk in my journal about reusing soil. Could be it maybe? When i put those 3 seedlings in soil "the soil i reused" one plant got nute burn on a fan leaf. Wish i had some better advice for ya bro.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2010)

i was thinkin the MO. to dst. and i donrthink they are root bound i put them in the 5 gallon buckets 3 days before i started flower. and before that they were in 2.5 liter pots. i dont think it got root boundin 4 weeks. and no not heat its never above 85 its usally lower, but thats the max heat. ans no tacoing. they are just pointing up. i will try to find a pic of it cuz my phone wont get that good of a pic of it, and also these 2 plants were put in new soil. the others were in the reused. thanks to both for tryin to help i will get a pic here soon


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2010)

ok the hps pics are mine u can see the leafs stickin up and stead of layin flat like normal. and it seems to be the leafs on the upper part of the plant. last pic is a pic i found. mine are not sticking up this bad but similer to it. ive been reading and everything says its normal and that their just strecthin for light even though my light is pretty close. also my stems are purple on em . i think its a purple strain though. al pics are mine except the last one


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

So folks i ran into my pal today while running round town that i gave all my seeded plants to from grow 2. And to my suprise he still has them. i almost couldnt believe it. He has no idea how to manicure and cure a chopped plant so he just had them in a plastic bag open inside a paper bag. Holy bajesus there was some funky ass mold growing on some of it. But i thought to myself hey i can use that seed outdoors, Hell yeah so i brought what was still salvagable home. Just a few colas. He did have some of it dry enough to smoke so what the hell we smoked a few bowls and im still stoned. Im shocked. That grow was supposed to get chopped today. So it is about a month premature. But the seeds look viable. The genetics would be BC purps bagseed * I believe some sort of afgani schwag. But hell i got hundreds if not a thousand of them. 

Heres a few pics of the seeded bitch.






Dont look to bad here.






See the seed pods. I know this pic sucks.











I deff need to work on my photography skills. But you get the point.

Im kinda diggin that i got them now. There tons of remote areas i can think of for a go real a grow lol. It will be fun. 

Seems our little mascot is an elusive little bugger. gonna go hunting for him and bring him home. Peace brothers 1BMM.


----------



## terry.myles18 (Feb 25, 2010)

that looks sweet lots of love from ireland


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmmm i see. I think thats normal MC. All my plants did that too. Also i read somwhere that the real deal with purp stems is a mag or zinc def. dont quote me on that.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i was startin tho think its normal to. and i think your right about the mag def, or zinc. but i think the purp in the leaves is normal on this strain. when i first got them they were all really dark purp. and the stock is still really purp. im just a worrie wart. thanks badmasonman. my nervs are a bit more calm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

Just thinking back on things MCP my last purp mother plant started getting purp stems because i was only feeding her h20 and a little ff bat poop. lol I cant recall what it was off hand grow big maybe. But i gave here a dose of N and it started to green up again. Just a thought. Just dont over do it.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i was thinkin half stregnth ff grow big, and also a lil bit of tigerbloom. i was usin gh flora nova for bloom but when i add a tsp or more of it it turns my water brown and i cant take the ph cuz i use droplets. so im gonna be usin tigerbloom untill i get a digi ph meter


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> impressive stuff integra, inspiring. i think im going to switch to scrog perpetual have 4 mini screens rotating round the tent.
> 
> nice nugs sourd !
> 
> and welcome herk!


It is one of the best ways to grow in my opinion. It is very easy to do, and as long as you plan ahead, maintenence is easy. Seperate screens for each plant works but can be a pain to setup and get the right size. a larger screen is easier, but makes it much more difficult to remove, but why would you have to remove it. You should never scrog with seeds(unless fem). That is for the obvious reason of the pain of removing a plant and trying to get the new one in. Other than that, the only reason you should have to move a plant is if you have to flush it. But there are ways around that. The best way I have found is to set you pots on top of 2 or 5 gallon buckets. Have a hole cut in the top of the bucket, and then all of your run off colects in the bucket and if you ever have to flush, you can do it where it sits. As far as feeding, just have a 5 gallon bucket to mix nutrients in and use a simple hydro ball valve($2.50) at the bottom of the bucket. Then you can simply hook tubing to your bucket, stick it through the screen to the desired pot and water or feed as needed. I realize this explanation might sound complicated, but it is very simple and cheap. the end result ar out weighs the extra work needed. If you want any of this explained in further detail or have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It is one of the best ways to grow in my opinion. It is very easy to do, and as long as you plan ahead, maintenence is easy. Seperate screens for each plant works but can be a pain to setup and get the right size. a larger screen is easier, but makes it much more difficult to remove, but why would you have to remove it. You should never scrog with seeds(unless fem). That is for the obvious reason of the pain of removing a plant and trying to get the new one in. Other than that, the only reason you should have to move a plant is if you have to flush it. But there are ways around that. The best way I have found is to set you pots on top of 2 or 5 gallon buckets. Have a hole cut in the top of the bucket, and then all of your run off colects in the bucket and if you ever have to flush, you can do it where it sits. As far as feeding, just have a 5 gallon bucket to mix nutrients in and use a simple hydro ball valve($2.50) at the bottom of the bucket. Then you can simply hook tubing to your bucket, stick it through the screen to the desired pot and water or feed as needed. I realize this explanation might sound complicated, but it is very simple and cheap. the end result ar out weighs the extra work needed. If you want any of this explained in further detail or have any other questions, feel free to ask.


Agreed. Good point about not using seeds in scrog. Never know till they show hehe. Peace bud.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It is one of the best ways to grow in my opinion. It is very easy to do, and as long as you plan ahead, maintenence is easy. Seperate screens for each plant works but can be a pain to setup and get the right size. a larger screen is easier, but makes it much more difficult to remove, but why would you have to remove it. You should never scrog with seeds(unless fem). That is for the obvious reason of the pain of removing a plant and trying to get the new one in. Other than that, the only reason you should have to move a plant is if you have to flush it. But there are ways around that. The best way I have found is to set you pots on top of 2 or 5 gallon buckets. Have a hole cut in the top of the bucket, and then all of your run off colects in the bucket and if you ever have to flush, you can do it where it sits. As far as feeding, just have a 5 gallon bucket to mix nutrients in and use a simple hydro ball valve($2.50) at the bottom of the bucket. Then you can simply hook tubing to your bucket, stick it through the screen to the desired pot and water or feed as needed. I realize this explanation might sound complicated, but it is very simple and cheap. the end result ar out weighs the extra work needed. If you want any of this explained in further detail or have any other questions, feel free to ask.


As clear as an unmudded laked, Integra. And a solution for most problems that would instantly come to mind. I suppose it's like making all the bud sites that were previously poporn buds with normal grown plants, into nice colas instead.

Friday tomorrow folks, the weekend is nigh. Good night fellow Watters.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2010)

puff puff passing through>>>>>>>>


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 25, 2010)

sup guys, got all my seedlings above ground now! here is a pic @ day 8

thats my guard cat. he loves the heat that 600w puts off. lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> puff puff passing through>>>>>>>>


hey there westy, may need to pull on your coat tail about the cheese. Got some seeds on the way.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> sup guys, got all my seedlings above ground now! here is a pic @ day 8
> 
> thats my guard cat. he loves the heat that 600w puts off. lol


Nice work BG looks like the kittys keeping a good eye on things for ya. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> It is one of the best ways to grow in my opinion. It is very easy to do, and as long as you plan ahead, maintenence is easy. Seperate screens for each plant works but can be a pain to setup and get the right size. a larger screen is easier, but makes it much more difficult to remove, but why would you have to remove it. You should never scrog with seeds(unless fem). That is for the obvious reason of the pain of removing a plant and trying to get the new one in. Other than that, the only reason you should have to move a plant is if you have to flush it.


thanks bro crystal clear, gonna have a re think


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 25, 2010)

heres some a pic of my 600 grow.check out the rest of the grow in my sig i will try to keep you guys updated.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

love the cat action lol


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok the hps pics are mine u can see the leafs stickin up and stead of layin flat like normal. and it seems to be the leafs on the upper part of the plant. last pic is a pic i found. mine are not sticking up this bad but similer to it. ive been reading and everything says its normal and that their just strecthin for light even though my light is pretty close. also my stems are purple on em . i think its a purple strain though. al pics are mine except the last one


Worrying over nowt McP, chill pill, smoke a blunt and enjoy your healthy looking girls bru. The only other thing I could think about for your yellowing leaves was over watering....



1badmasonman said:


> Hmmmm i see. I think thats normal MC. All my plants did that too. Also i read somwhere that the real deal with purp stems is a mag or zinc def. dont quote me on that.


My OG always gets purple stems. as do some of the HB's. I even feed my girls with a slow release product from ECOstyle that keeps MG level up and produces green leaves. MY OG looks heathly as can be but gets purple stems, and branches...I think it's in the strains personally...but I could be wrong.



BudgetGrower87 said:


> sup guys, got all my seedlings above ground now! here is a pic @ day 8
> 
> thats my guard cat. he loves the heat that 600w puts off. lol


Sweet BG87!!!!



durbanmistyman said:


> heres some a pic of my 600 grow.check out the rest of the grow in my sig i will try to keep you guys updated.


Looking good Durbs, looking good. Thanks for keeping us posted, don't be a stranger now



mr west said:


> love the cat action lol


I agree. love the look on that cat's face.....it's like, get the fuck out of here, this is my pad!!!! Or maybe, "wasn't me!"

Friday is here 600 peeps.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

dairy queen





trees


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

The beast is in the house..^^^^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

supercropped 3 times


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> heres some a pic of my 600 grow.check out the rest of the grow in my sig i will try to keep you guys updated.


Very nice. Is that a DIY cool tube Durban?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dairy queen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit don. That cola on the left is massive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

looks can be decieving mate its mostly wispy foxtails


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2010)

Well my friends looks like im gonna be having a busy year. Been bidding projects all winter long and just got wind that I won several contracts. Whoo Hooo. No more baloney sandwiches for dinner lol.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 26, 2010)

no badassmasonman its not diy cooltube. its a 6" dia 19" in length cooltube from sunlight supply. i rigged up the reflective wings on it though. im running a lumatek digital ballast. no nose and puts out very little heat.. my buddy has a magnetic ballast and now he wantsto switch to digital after seeing my ballast. next grow im thinking about geting a two socket 40" cooltube and running two 600 watt lamps in it.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well my friends looks like im gonna be having a busy year. Been bidding projects all winter long and just got wind that I won several contracts. Whoo Hooo. No more baloney sandwiches for dinner lol.


Nice one, good news indeed bru.

Just went through an inspection of the zoo. Looks like the Headbands have been busy I saw a couple of seeds on the Cali O's. The colas on those girls are filling out nicely though. Headband Cali Orange mistake.

One of the Headbands has onde the, I've got no chlorophyl in me, and has grown an Albino Bud...someone else on the 600 had one a few pages back.

Blackjack and New York are looking incredible. glad I got some clones of them. The Blackjack nugs are fat the whole way down the plant. Even one on the back of it is a nice fatty. Same goes for NY47, fatness all the way.

Casey's gonna be fire. The stuff the guy at the Coffeeshop got was mainly small buds, the guy selling it to him told him the plants weren't yielding too great....strange. Anyway, it's looking good for the flush.

Thelma looks like she need a few weeks yet, as do the OG Ksuh's. 

That's the Friday report on the zoo....fiending for another joint now.

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 26, 2010)

hey i jusy got this in an email from bc seeds. i dont know how realiable they are cuz i never orderseeds and never will but they have a new strain i gues. heres the message.

THIS IS THE BIGEST BREAKTHOUGH IN CANNABIS FOR BOTH MEDICAL AND RECREATIONAL USERS.

Through intensive research, tedious laboratory work, and investors with deep pockets, we managed to organically develop the most important breakthrough in Cannabis to-date.

Infinity Bud is the perfect mixture of cannabinoid&#8217;s and cellular size timed release of CB1i, a newly discovered proprietary cannabinoid (secondary metabolites) that makes the buzz last, for what seems infinity. These CB1i Cannabinoids are microscopic, but they are 240% larger in size than CBD.

CB1 receptors are responsible for the euphoric and anticonvulsive effects of cannabis, and we have developed the #1 strain with the highest levels of CB1i Cannabinfinity. 

CB1i Cannabinfinity is a very safe cannabinoid, and there is no risk of any respiratory or cardiovascular failure as there is with many other prescription drugs used to treat chronic pain and inflammation.

We have the perfect combination of the following cannabisnoids, but we will not release the percentage&#8217;s, as it is our secret proprietary recipe.

CB1i Cannabinfinity

CBG Cannabigerol

CBC Cannabichromene

CBL Cannabicyclol

CBV Cannabivarin

THCV Tetrahydrocannabivarin

CBDV Cannabidivarin



For you die hard lineage freaks, we will admit that you will find some Crystal Storm, Euphoria Unlimited and Indica 50 in the lineage, along with at least two other super unnamed, unreleased strains we have been working with for the past 3 years which include groundbreaking discoveries in the CYP 2C9 inhibitors which greatly extends intoxication.

Since we have advanced above and beyond any of our competitors, this may be your only chance to acquire the world&#8217;s strongest genetics, as we are currently in talks with big-pharma to co-create the most advanced THC prescription product(s) to the world. We can&#8217;t release specific details at this time, but it appears we may stop providing genetics to the public this summer, as soon as mid June, to pursue the cause and share the healing powers of cannabis on a much larger scale.

Medically, Infinity Bud appears to relieve convulsions, inflammation, anxiety, and nausea.

In our lab, for Research we have found all these wonderful cannabinoid discoveries by extracting the cannabinoids using carbon dioxide under pressure. Much saver and less harmful process than using solvents like most extraction methods. Then we separated the individual cannabinoids (cannabinoid blends) using wiped film vacuum distillation. And of course, thru trial and error, and through growing many cycles, with only the best genetics selected, we finally created the best and world&#8217;s strongest marijuana strain, Infinity Bud.


HEIGHT MED 3.5-4.5 feet tall

Flowering is Fast, Just 50 Days

THC 53.5%

Finished Outdoors End of September 


She&#8217;s great for cool climates, windy and high altitude mountain regions and harsh weather. It is mold resistant and can also handle very extreme heat in tropical climates.

The High is a morning till evening Euphoria experience, which will have you feeling no pain. Many users of cocaine say her effects are similar, but longer lasting without all the nasty side effects or dependency.

She tastes like brown sugar, sweet and smooth.

Her odor is very minimal, so you don&#8217;t have to worry about your neighbors.



Don't forget the freebie offer is ending soon, so act now before all our prices increase, and you miss out on up to 30 extra of the world's strongest and best genetics.

Spring rush is coming, so make sure you get the strain you want before it's sold out.


http://www.bcseeds.com


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 26, 2010)

wow, $2,000 for a pack of seeds. I dont know if people have actually ordered from these guys, but their strains seem rediculoulsy over exaggerated on their specs. 53% thc and 2,000 g/m2? really?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 26, 2010)

i dont see where it says 2000 for the seeds. and all seed banks are ridiculas on thier info and prices. they all lie to sell and make money.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 26, 2010)

i just thought i would share it cuz it says its a new strain. and comes with alot of free strains


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn, just had to rip up my new plants. Guess it was too cool or an auto-flower, but they turned out males. D:
No matter, I'm going to be picking up Northern lights and skunk strain from my local seed shop. 
I should have pics to share within a few days.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 26, 2010)

dam sucks you had to pull em. how many turned out male. at least your gonna get some good seeds. my local hydro shop is called northern lights and garden. just thought id toss that out their cuz i saw the northern lights


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 26, 2010)

Four of 'em turned out male, depressing. Never had such rotten luck, guess that's what I get for bagseed. Oh well.
I've grown NL before, it is a rather amazing plant. Got great yeilds under CFLS can't wait to see what my 600Watt will do for 'em.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 26, 2010)

just incase you wanted to see this here we go, I appreciate the post, it seems interesting, but if any plant yielded like this, I think the whole growing community would know about it.
http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p197/INFINITY-BUD---20-Pack/product_info.html


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just checked out their site. Holy cow the prices are almost as unbelievable as the claims of what they will do. Granted i am new to the seed thing and grow as well, but damn do people really buy this stuff? I mean literrally and physically?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey i jusy got this in an email from bc seeds. i dont know how realiable they are cuz i never orderseeds and never will but they have a new strain i gues. heres the message.
> 
> THIS IS THE BIGEST BREAKTHOUGH IN CANNABIS FOR BOTH MEDICAL AND RECREATIONAL USERS.
> 
> ...


ITS A SCAM. I know my journal says BC Purps. But i did not order them. Thats what i was told they were. Not neccisaraly BC seeds. I guess the guy i got them from actually aquired them in British Columbia. I should change that on my journal. 

But yeah they are total bullshit. 53% thc my ass. I looked them up a few days ago and they had a strain of seed on there for like $10,000. Who in there right mind would pay 10Gs for some seed. 

But hey like they say "Theres a sucker born every second". Beware.



Integra21 said:


> wow, $2,000 for a pack of seeds. I dont know if people have actually ordered from these guys, but their strains seem rediculoulsy over exaggerated on their specs. 53% thc and 2,000 g/m2? really?


Its a big ole scam targeting young rich wanna be ballers. If it were real why do they have to mass email to market this super weed. Wouldnt high times be raving about them lol. 



TheSchwarts said:


> Damn, just had to rip up my new plants. Guess it was too cool or an auto-flower, but they turned out males. D:
> No matter, I'm going to be picking up Northern lights and skunk strain from my local seed shop.
> I should have pics to share within a few days.


Sorry to hear that Schwarts. That is truly a bummer after all the love and attention you give em. Then they whip out the shlong on ya. 

Well my friends gearing up for a busy year. After my post this morning i wound up being awarded 2 more contracts. Jeez i hope thats it for awhile or ill have to clone myself. That seems to be life though when its bad its really bad. When its good its short lived lol. No i couldnt be happier. All my crew is raring to go and they better be lol. gonna be swamped for the next 13 mo. 

Gonna go air pump hunting cuz my cuz got some clones supposedly so gotta get the hydro up & running sound. peace my bros. 1BMM


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 26, 2010)

Hah, wouldn't that be nice 50% + THC levels. 
Those prices are absolutely retarded, for any of their seeds. 
At my seed bank I can get ten top quality seeds for about a hundred bucks.
Not bad at all seeing as he backs up his claim for 70% females, if not he will replace 'em for free.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 26, 2010)

like i said i didnt know how good they were and i looked at their site and u guys are right that is high prices. but their is alot in their that are normal price. sorry for the bad post


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2010)

Not a bad post MCP and Me saying its a scam is just my opinion. They may be legit, but i doubt it.


----------



## TheSchwarts (Feb 26, 2010)

No need to be sorry brother, it's meant to fool people into buying their stuff.
They're tch level claims are absurd aswell, on any of their seeds. 
Big bud at 30% TCH no chance, not even the best of dank is 30%
I think bigbud is actually between 15-17% That's not bad at all.


----------



## swish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey folks, just checkin' in.There has been a shit load of raids and bust here lately, wich makes me mad. Im afraid that this is going to make things harder for us who grow legally. The more and more people hear these negative reports in the knews, the battle for pot freedom fades further away. I dont know what these guys are thinking, i mean they are running hundreds of plants with tens of thousands of dollars in equipment.And they are all getting busted the same way. ( tips from odors or cops working with the power company) but lately there has been war in these streets, Vegas will be the next top crop producer after Cali and Colorado ( wich is big pimpin' now too)You got growers who used to be clique tight robbing and turning in their friends, there have been 17 deaths in town jus this year centered around pot gardens(guys protecting their crops or from home invaisions). 
The girls are doing good so far, just started week 7 and things are smelling good !! and they are starting to gain sum weight. will post sum pics later when the light come on. also got sum baby bubblelicious going as well. 
I need you guys to wish me a lil stoners luck. word to the wise..... dont even post here if you are not legall!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys i just got a digital ph meter. and it says to always keep the probe wet. does anyone know how and why to do this


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2010)

swish said:


> Hey folks, just checkin' in.There has been a shit load of raids and bust here lately, wich makes me mad. Im afraid that this is going to make things harder for us who grow legally. The more and more people hear these negative reports in the knews, the battle for pot freedom fades further away. I dont know what these guys are thinking, i mean they are running hundreds of plants with tens of thousands of dollars in equipment.And they are all getting busted the same way. ( tips from odors or cops working with the power company) but lately there has been war in these streets, Vegas will be the next top crop producer after Cali and Colorado ( wich is big pimpin' now too)You got growers who used to be clique tight robbing and turning in their friends, there have been 17 deaths in town jus this year centered around pot gardens(guys protecting their crops or from home invaisions).
> The girls are doing good so far, just started week 7 and things are smelling good !! and they are starting to gain sum weight. will post sum pics later when the light come on. also got sum baby bubblelicious going as well.
> I need you guys to wish me a lil stoners luck. word to the wise..... dont even post here if you are not legall!!!!


 
OK swish im praying for you bud. But why do you say not to post if not legal? Are people from riu getting raided just for showing and posting?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys.... sorry I been a stranger lately. Life's been busy. Just wanted to stop by and invite you to the new journal. Even though there is no 600 involved (oops).

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/306850-jigfreshs-grow-3-flooded-tube.html

and 1bbm. No ones getting busted for posting on RIU.


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok the hps pics are mine u can see the leafs stickin up and stead of layin flat like normal. and it seems to be the leafs on the upper part of the plant. last pic is a pic i found. mine are not sticking up this bad but similer to it. ive been reading and everything says its normal and that their just strecthin for light even though my light is pretty close. also my stems are purple on em . i think its a purple strain though. al pics are mine except the last one



Hey Mcpurple
The leaves pointing straight up means that ur plants are super happy and you have achived the perfect conditions, i have had even normal plants to that when they are super happy dont worry unless they start to get nasty like turn grey and die then u have a ph problem


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

53% THC.....mmmmn. Interesting McPurps, not sure how feasible though.

If you are pumping out 1000's of watt illegally and don't have a cover then you are going to attract suspicion. why would posting annonymously on a website be of interest to the police (it's only interesting to them after they bust you - like when they check you PC and find pics, history, etc.) Why would the police use something that is inadmissible at court like getting someone address through their IP...this isn't NCIS So if you are legal or doing it for yourself, personally I wouldn't worry about RIU. Well not where I come from anyway.....If someone wants to bust me for growing my own weed I can't see why a court would feel that was spending the peoples money wisely. 

Okay, back to the weed. Here a few pics from my update:

Casey1 from the front:





And from the back























The Cali O's getting a enema







Blackjack




















NewYork47











Group Shots:
L-R Thelma HB, Blackjack, OG Kush.






Thelma and OG Kush


OG Kush: Cola, Couple a knuckles, Full frontal
















OG Kush Nugglets









The Barbag







Headband Clones rooted.










Peace out, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 27, 2010)

Good saturday morning and afternoon to all. On my way to pic up a few grams of the roadrunner from my partner....and...I even remembered to bring the camera to post an update of his girls. So, when I get back I'll post an update of my girls and my clone and his girls. And now I'm off to grandam's house, catch everyone later.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

have a good day bru,


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

hi! i'm gonna be running my 600 as my main light and was thinking about turning the 400 on for a few hours either side of "midday" for the girls. is this worth doing or pointless??? any feedback at all would be appreciated


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah, ok, now I see your Q, fingerz.

As I said on your thread, no harm, fingerz imo. The thing I am thinking, or was thinking (but just ended up leaving both of my the lights on constantly.) Was that when you got both lights on, like I do, you are getting much better light penetration. Like you do when the sun is at it's straightest and closest to the ground(midday). But a plant is not really use to getting hardcore sun all day, so perhaps its actually better to be able to dim your lights (turn one off) at the start and end of the day?? Like I alway tell myself, they only need around 7-8 hours of sunlight really...
Anyone any further thoughts?


----------



## unity (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers folks  Good to see that all is well in the 600 club .
Here are a couple of pics of the girls at 10 days 12/12. I've decided not to worry anymore about the mg issue during veg, it is as it is and it appears that they grow out of it during flower onset.

Have a great weekend everyone 

Peace


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

unity said:


> Cheers folks  Good to see that all is well in the 600 club .
> Here are a couple of pics of the girls at 10 days 12/12. I've decided not to worry anymore about the mg issue during veg, it is as it is and it appears that they grow out of it during flower onset.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> ...


That's better...now I can see it

Looking good Unity. I am loving my blackjack, it's in such a small pot (like a 4 or 5 litre = 1 gallon) but the nugs on it, and it's so trich-ly it makes my mouth water just typing about it.....

Have a good un fella.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Ah, ok, now I see your Q, fingerz.
> 
> As I said on your thread, no harm, fingerz imo. The thing I am thinking, or was thinking (but just ended up leaving both of my the lights on constantly.) Was that when you got both lights on, like I do, you are getting much better light penetration. Like you do when the sun is at it's straightest and closest to the ground(midday). But a plant is not really use to getting hardcore sun all day, so perhaps its actually better to be able to dim your lights (turn one off) at the start and end of the day?? Like I alway tell myself, they only need around 7-8 hours of sunlight really...
> Anyone any further thoughts?


sorry bro looked at my thread 1st, no need 2 answer any further i have all the answers i need. sounds like a plan then, just need 2 get my 400 red off my mate in a few weeks, gonna run the blue for the 1st week of veg or so  cheers bro


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Saying that, I don't think there is any harm running them all day. sunlight gives 10,000 lumens per square foot, a 600w gives 4218 per square foot or 90,000 lumens. (HPS light)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

DST man them are looking great. I always love to see your pics, So mouth watering hehe. 

And i would have to agree with you about the post by swish. It seems it would take alot of $$ and effort by the popo to take down a small op for personal consumption. In all reality no one is leagal at least in the US. Even though the state may allow it, The F gov still dont. Ive never been one to bend over for anyone. And if one day they do come knocking, Shit 3 hots & a cot. Vacation lol never bothered me none. 

Peace and  DST on the ladies. 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Saying that, I don't think there is any harm running them all day. sunlight gives 10,000 lumens per square foot, a 600w gives 4218 per square foot or 90,000 lumens. (HPS light)


I am of the opinion: More light all the time. I'd just add the 400 the whole time lights are on, unless you are trying to save a couple bucks on electricity or something. If I was planning on treating the girls like they were in nature, I would grow them outside. Nothing natural about a hydro setup tying the girls down to a screen under HID lighting. Why not go all the way. That's what I think about it.

Loving the math DST. Awesome.

Unity... nice plants bro.

Good to see all my buds (and their buds)!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

Yo DST..... Amazing amazing amaing. These are my favorite shots. Everything looks so good. Fantastic!



DST said:


> Blackjack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Saying that, I don't think there is any harm running them all day. sunlight gives 10,000 lumens per square foot, a 600w gives 4218 per square foot or 90,000 lumens. (HPS light)


i read somewhere that the sun is like 3kw an inch from the plant! obviously i dont know how realistic that is but 10,000 lumens is a s**t load. thanks for your help.

got the girls back, there in there night cycle (in bin bags on my living room floor, now i can put my extraction and filter back in coz that went with them. 

boy they have grown under the 600mh


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 27, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Hey Mcpurple
> The leaves pointing straight up means that ur plants are super happy and you have achived the perfect conditions, i have had even normal plants to that when they are super happy dont worry unless they start to get nasty like turn grey and die then u have a ph problem


thanks PT. im not so worried now, also ph shouldnt be a big issue now i finaly got a digi ph meter

[


----------



## swish (Feb 27, 2010)

these are sum pics i wanted to show you guys.... this is the 6 bulb t-5 set up.( i think each bulb is rated at 5,000 lumens ) i was going for 400 watt mh, but i figured this was close enough, plus the blue spectrum would still be present.
if you live on the west coast check out hydrosupplies.net, when ever i have a decent order they come out cheaper then the local shopps.
I germed my seeds in a wet paper towel sealed in a sandwich bag. picked up a thermal body pad from wall mart to use as a heat pad and a little 32 watt t-5 to give light.
they craked open in about 24 hours, placed under the big t-5 with bulbs burning.... im just gonna feed 5.5 water the first week but this what they look like at day 5
As far as my big girls.... they sexy. real sexy, wish they would fatten up allready though, but good things cum to those who wait right ??


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

Man is it armegeddon? Fisrt Haiti now Chile, and there a tsunami heading fo Hawaii. Crazy stuff happening with mother nature. My heart goes out to those people in destitude. Peace bros. 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 27, 2010)

ya all this stuff has got alot of people thinkin its the end of the world or genocide. i guess it could be though, im a believer of god so it could very well be but doubt it. but prayers are goin out to all those people suffering


----------



## swish (Feb 27, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> OK swish im praying for you bud. But why do you say not to post if not legal? Are people from riu getting raided just for showing and posting?


 naw i dont think posting is the reason but if you are not legall, i dont think posting helps when you need to be low-key..... as long as i am within the states limilt my attitude is fuck-it, why not post and share ideas.But ,call me paranoid....... when the boys are on your heels, they will find as much dirt on you as poosible.
I know the last cat that was busted out here and its fucked up, not only whats gonna happen to him but his family as well, the fucker just got too greedy. I think its obvious when 100's of plants are being grown indoors, in Nevada we can have 7 plants.... thats 3 in flower and 4 in veg ( who makes this shit up ) any thing more needs power, creates more smell and ect.


----------



## swish (Feb 27, 2010)

me my-self, i think it has sumthing to do with fools playing god and controlling the weather, before y'all call sum crazy pot head google " how to controll the weather " china did it during the last olypics, the u.s gov paid sum fool back in the late 1800's for the patent on a device that was believed to controll weather. and if that doesnt make you a believer check out the laws of war. Theres some shit about how no country can use the weather as a form of warfare.
Now... everything has a cause and an effect......if there is change in part of the world im pretty sure that has an effect on another part
Smoke a bowl and think on that shit


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 27, 2010)

could be swish. but that would be very hard to control, i woud think u could only control it to a certain exstent. but either way i would think it has somthin to do with gods plan. everything happens for a reason. its crazy they put out sunami warnigs for oregon cali and the mexico coast do to the qauke also hawie


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

swish said:


> me my-self, i think it has sumthing to do with fools playing god and controlling the weather, before y'all call sum crazy pot head google " how to controll the weather " china did it during the last olypics, the u.s gov paid sum fool back in the late 1800's for the patent on a device that was believed to controll weather. and if that doesnt make you a believer check out the laws of war. Theres some shit about how no country can use the weather as a form of warfare.
> Now... everything has a cause and an effect......if there is change in part of the world im pretty sure that has an effect on another part
> Smoke a bowl and think on that shit


I do believe in conspiracy theories. In fact I lived on the MS gulf coast when hurricane katrina hit. My pad was fucked. Flooded completely. Some time after the storm there was a show on the history channel about how the G seeds clouds over the gulf which intensifies the tropical storms that brew into hurricanes. Im not gonna start a huge discussion on it, But i do believe that the G does shady shit. Rob peter to pay paul & with the huge sums of $$$ going supposedly toward recovery, some are getting filthy rich with schemes to divert funds. Most of those folks would be high up in the G. Makes it hard to believe anything they say. I sure dont buy any of it. Dont get me wrong i love this country and everyone in it accept the G. Ya Digg. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok im having a mental dilemma. I wondering weather topping,rooting the top and forcing flower is best. Or should i just flip 12/12 to sex them and revert to veg. Im thinking it will probly take alot longer to top/clone/flower than to just flip see what they are and revert to veg. Im already suspect of 2 of them being male by the way there stretching big between internodes. Seen that before and pissin male. But the other 1 looks nice and compact short internode spacing. Damn batteries dead on the camera. I will throw up a few pics later. Any advice?


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ok im having a mental dilemma. I wondering weather topping,rooting the top and forcing flower is best. Or should i just flip 12/12 to sex them and revert to veg. Im thinking it will probly take alot longer to top/clone/flower than to just flip see what they are and revert to veg. Im already suspect of 2 of them being male by the way there stretching big between internodes. Seen that before and pissin male. But the other 1 looks nice and compact short internode spacing. Damn batteries dead on the camera. I will throw up a few pics later. Any advice?


 If you need clones then top each plant, and take 2 clipings from the very bottom. That's 3 of each plant. Then put them into 12/12. Then you hope for girls. If 1 of them turns female only, at least you got 3 clones that are good to go, and you can just chuck whatever clones come form a male...so, clone/flower originals/tkae it from there...no? bit stones so not sure if that came out correctly.D


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

DST said:


> If you need clones then top each plant, and take 2 clipings from the very bottom. That's 3 of each plant. Then put them into 12/12. Then you hope for girls. If 1 of them turns female only, at least you got 3 clones that are good to go, and you can just chuck whatever clones come form a male...so, clone/flower originals/tkae it from there...no? bit stones so not sure if that came out correctly.D


Now theres a concept i havent pondered. Thanks D. There still to small to take 3 cuttings from. Im just restless i guess.  

Hey D how is ole rog comin along?.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

she's doin it tomorrow, she ended up working late on Friday on a campaign so Rog was not high on priorities, hehe.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just ordered my second 600, gonna switch from my 1000 to 2 600s, do I qualify for the club?


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> I just ordered my second 600, gonna switch from my 1000 to 2 600s, do I qualify for the club?


Wise move bud, welcome aboard. look forward to sheing what you got there dirtnap.

 From the 600.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

I here ya. It was really just good for a laugh anyway no biggie no rush. Finally got some good smoke. Damn been puffing that bobby brown puhhh. Got some cheezzy cheese. mmmmm. Got to go get a puff Peace 1BMM


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Wise move bud, welcome aboard. look forward to sheing what you got there dirtnap.
> 
> From the 600.
> 
> DST


For now, I'm growing autos, I'll be switching lighting setups next weekend, and possibly add some regular plants I have sprouting under CFLs for a couple months of veg time, so I can have bushes when I go down to 12/12 from the 20/4 cycle I run now.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> I just ordered my second 600, gonna switch from my 1000 to 2 600s, do I qualify for the club?


Does a one legged duck swin in circles?.

Hell yeah welcome to the club Dirt.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 27, 2010)

wat about if i threw my 150 HPS, next to my 400 HPS?? maybe even put the 400 ballist on "_SUPER LUMMENS"??_


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> wat about if i threw my 150 HPS, next to my 400 HPS?? maybe even put the 400 ballist on "_SUPER LUMMENS"??_


Hey bro... I'm a member and the only thing I got is 600 problems. You can count the watts of the lightbulbs around the house... add them in. Should get you close.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bro... I'm a member and the only thing I got is 600 problems. You can count the watts of the lightbulbs around the house... add them in. Should get you close.



I got a few incandescents laying around?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> wat about if i threw my 150 HPS, next to my 400 HPS?? maybe even put the 400 ballist on "_SUPER LUMMENS"??_


i'm a fairly new member myself but welcome  600w or there abouts i'm sure mate


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive been around since p 64 but im sure even if your close to 600 you will be welcome. Lots of cool dudes over here.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 27, 2010)

ya i think their is some one runnin 500 watts. and maons man i think it would be better to take a cutting and sex the cut rather than the whole plant


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya i think their is some one runnin 500 watts. and maons man i think it would be better to take a cutting and sex the cut rather than the whole plant


Yes MC, after some cheeezy thoughts I believe your right. I broke a couple of my airstones today trying to put some fresh tubing in the cloner. Also made up 15 airstone rigs for the buckets out of some 1/2" pvc tubing. I cant recall where i saw it on here but ill put up some pics in the morn. 

I was out diy hunting today and i came across alot of shit that i would never have looked at twice. Dude this shit is fun. Anyway i found some super heavy duty black 18gal totes for $12.00. Wishin id found them before I bought all them damn buckets. I picked one up just becasue I may be able to use it as a controller for the dwc. But after some more cheese its gonna be my new cloner. The old one is flimsy and gets algae in the tubes. Blaaa blaa im stoned peace out 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Yes MC, after some cheeezy thoughts I believe your right. I broke a couple of my airstones today trying to put some fresh tubing in the cloner. Also made up 15 airstone rigs for the buckets out of some 1/2" pvc tubing. I cant recall where i saw it on here but ill put up some pics in the morn.
> 
> I was out diy hunting today and i came across alot of shit that i would never have looked at twice. Dude this shit is fun. Anyway i found some super heavy duty black 18gal totes for $12.00. Wishin id found them before I bought all them damn buckets. I picked one up just becasue I may be able to use it as a controller for the dwc. But after some more cheese its gonna be my new cloner. The old one is flimsy and gets algae in the tubes. Blaaa blaa im stoned peace out 1BMM


I love it when you get high and ramble. Always good reading.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got a 600W grow going. My First of many and Things are going great soo far, third week of flower. I've got lots of pics and I hope some of you can stop by my grow journal and check it out and leave a lil advice


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> wat about if i threw my 150 HPS, next to my 400 HPS?? maybe even put the 400 ballist on "_SUPER LUMMENS"??_


Sounds good to me, Fuzzy. I got about 3455 watt running, but I spread them around, you know, kitchen, bathroom, bedrooms and such. Still not worked out a way my girls can get benefits of all those lumens...but at least I can see when I go to pee



jigfresh said:


> Hey bro... I'm a member and the only thing I got is 600 problems. You can count the watts of the lightbulbs around the house... add them in. Should get you close.


Funny lad.



1badmasonman said:


> Yes MC, after some cheeezy thoughts I believe your right. I broke a couple of my airstones today trying to put some fresh tubing in the cloner. Also made up 15 airstone rigs for the buckets out of some 1/2" pvc tubing. I cant recall where i saw it on here but ill put up some pics in the morn.
> 
> I was out diy hunting today and i came across alot of shit that i would never have looked at twice. Dude this shit is fun. Anyway i found some super heavy duty black 18gal totes for $12.00. Wishin id found them before I bought all them damn buckets. I picked one up just becasue I may be able to use it as a controller for the dwc. But after some more cheese its gonna be my new cloner. The old one is flimsy and gets algae in the tubes. Blaaa blaa im stoned peace out 1BMM


It's called Blethering where I come from....



MT Marijuana said:


> I've got a 600W grow going. My First of many and Things are going great soo far, third week of flower. I've got lots of pics and I hope some of you can stop by my grow journal and check it out and leave a lil advice


Show us what you got bru, entice us a little.

Thanks for stopping by MT MJ.


Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2010)

My lazy arse didn't post the pics from yesterday's visit to stupid's house. Had to take my saturday afternoon old man nap (officially fifty seven yesterday) and I just got an xbox last week and I'm in the process of getting said lazy arse kicked in golf. My partner has been smoking to much of my last crop, the roadrunner is not better than the mutant. It tastes pretty good, the buzz is not bad, but the buds are airy as all get out and ten grams from a plant, no way autos will ever see the inside of my grow room. Now on to the good news. His girls are looking great, my picture taking abilities do not do them justice. I do believe he should reach his two ounce a plant target, he still has three weeks left to flower. For anyone who has never grown a lemon strain, grow one. The lemon skunk smells heavenly. It does not have that heavy oily lemony smell, it's much more light and yet it is extremely fragrant, can't wait to taste it. The white widow looks good and the power kush is also doing very well, hell, they're all doing great. One of his tops has grown two tops on the top of the top, weird.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2010)

Me and stupid's girls....his are five weeks mine are starting week three of 12/12.


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

nice mate


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Me and stupid's girls....his are five weeks mine are starting week three of 12/12.


 What strains? youve prob. all ready said it sum where im just lazy an dont want to have to go that far back ....


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> What strains? youve prob. all ready said it sum where im just lazy an dont want to have to go that far back ....


My partner has one each of; lemon skunk, white widow and power kush. He is also growing eleven of his own seeds of crystal which is a cross of northern lights and white widow. I have one each of arjan's haze #1, a malawi 99, a sour cream and a strawberry haze. The strawberry haze and malawi 99 are exploding with growth, the sour cream isn't real far behind but the arjan's haze is really finicky. I'm trying to figure out what exactly she likes, so far no luck. She's growing but lagging behind the others.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm still scratching my head about this. My last grow was from seeds me and stupid made from our previous grows. Last grow I started six thc bomb seeds of my making and four crystals of stupid's making, they all turned out female. This grow he has eleven of his crystal's going, they all turned out female. Now what are the chances that the first twenty one beans of our making we put into dirt turn out female?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm off to play some xbox golf, which got me thinking of what tiger should have said when he got busted cheating. I find this very funny, for those who don't, I apologize in advance, I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers.


*To my wife, I'm sorry. I fucked up but I'm not changing so you'll either need to put up with this shit or I'll stroke you the check I agreed to in the pre-nup....sorry.

To my fans, get over it. Where I stick my dick is none of your business. If you care....sorry. I don't need any of you in order to make 10 times in one year what you'll make in a career. I promise to continue to hit 4 irons from 210 yards to within 10' of the hole and drop puts that you couldn't read in a million years. If that's not good enough for you, go watch tennis.

To the media. You cocksuckers are the only ones more two-faced than I am. Kissing my ass for all those years and then ripping me every chance you've had since Thanksgiving. Fuck all ya'll. I'm glad I don't have to take the time to sit and answer the same bullshit questions over and over again.

To the other golfers. Kiss my cablanasian ass! You motherfuckers come out ripping me when I've put more fucking money in your pockets than you could count. You think anyone's been paying to see Jesper-fucking-Parnavik? Give me a fucking break. I'm almost tempted to give up golf just to punish you guys but I think it's going to be more fun to practice for the next few weeks and get back to making you all my bitches.

That's all I got today folks.....see ya at **Augusta** !....Oh and Bambi, if you're listening I'll meet you at the Ritz in 45 minutes. 


**Now that has the ring of truth to it.
*


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice


Heads Up said:


> I'm still scratching my head about this. My last grow was from seeds me and stupid made from our previous grows. Last grow I started six thc bomb seeds of my making and four crystals of stupid's making, they all turned out female. This grow he has eleven of his crystal's going, they all turned out female. Now what are the chances that the first twenty one beans of our making we put into dirt turn out female?


Chances are pretty slim....odes that mean the next 21 are male?



Heads Up said:


> I'm off to play some xbox golf, which got me thinking of what tiger should have said when he got busted cheating. I find this very funny, for those who don't, I apologize in advance, I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers.
> 
> 
> *To my wife, I'm sorry. I fucked up but I'm not changing so you'll either need to put up with this shit or I'll stroke you the check I agreed to in the pre-nup....sorry.
> ...


Very good indeed. He certainly has the money to say something like that, and the skills to just get on a be a sportsman, instead of a corporate machine (which is why what he done does matter in a way - he chose to break the rules so....) Personally I don't care what him or John Terry do with their todgers.


Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

What d'you guys think.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I love it when you get high and ramble. Always good reading.


Thanks Jig, My most inspired thought occur when im baked lol



MT Marijuana said:


> I've got a 600W grow going. My First of many and Things are going great soo far, third week of flower. I've got lots of pics and I hope some of you can stop by my grow journal and check it out and leave a lil advice


Welcome MT cant wait to see some pics.



Heads Up said:


> My lazy arse didn't post the pics from yesterday's visit to stupid's house. Had to take my saturday afternoon old man nap (officially fifty seven yesterday) and I just got an xbox last week and I'm in the process of getting said lazy arse kicked in golf. My partner has been smoking to much of my last crop, the roadrunner is not better than the mutant. It tastes pretty good, the buzz is not bad, but the buds are airy as all get out and ten grams from a plant, no way autos will ever see the inside of my grow room. Now on to the good news. His girls are looking great, my picture taking abilities do not do them justice. I do believe he should reach his two ounce a plant target, he still has three weeks left to flower. For anyone who has never grown a lemon strain, grow one. The lemon skunk smells heavenly. It does not have that heavy oily lemony smell, it's much more light and yet it is extremely fragrant, can't wait to taste it. The white widow looks good and the power kush is also doing very well, hell, they're all doing great. One of his tops has grown two tops on the top of the top, weird.


Hay Heads Up, I love playing golf on the PS3. Hot Shots Golf kicks asss. lol. Im pretty darn good at it too. 

Lemon Skunk ewww I cant wait t get me seeds. Should be here next week. 



Heads Up said:


> Me and stupid's girls....his are five weeks mine are starting week three of 12/12.


Man beautiful work Heads Up. Stupids girls are looking chunky fruity. Looks like your ladies are coming right along too.

Everyone give DST & his misses a big round of  for the wonderful 600 mascot. We got him home now where he belongs hehe.

Well folks just had my coffee and my moring drag of the cheese and im getting ready to go get a couple more 55 gal drums from my cuz. I use them for my Masonry Business too. But I need to run a 2nd res on the DWC. Im just gonna piggy back 2 of them together and that should be more than enough room for the nutes. I could even expand with more buckets but im satisfied with what i got for now. Ahh thats better. Lovin the cheese, never had it before yesterday. Some good smoke. I likes I will put up some diy pics up today I promise peeps. Got some cool stuff to show yall. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

Look forward to the DIY pics. Here's the pics from my Sunday update.

This girl is at 7 weeks, she'll go another 3 I reckon, as you can see most of the trichs are fairly crystally...but sometimes you can wait for ever with them. I normally chop between 10-11weeks.

Headband from above:





Arb shot






Headband Nug





Headband Top






Lots of trichomes






From The Outside Looking In (minus Thelma who was moved so that we could see in.....)







Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

lush nugs DST! headband looks carpetted with crystal!


----------



## MT Marijuana (Feb 28, 2010)

Eighteen days into my First flower. I'm going with a perpetual harvest so every week or so we should see more and more girls in the room 

This particular Girl is the Trinity - from clone. She is by far my fastest growing plant. I am also growing White Widow and Trainwreck. The WW is in her first week in the flower room. I also have a random bag seed dubbed "Wanna-G" 

I have posted a couple pics of the "Wanna-G" I was curious as to wether anybody has seen these traits before on any of their leaves. Some of the fan leaves have additional blades coming out from the center of the leaf. ther were three sets of these leaves then two more sets of normal so she got FIM ed. Also she is producing nodes with three leaf coming out as opposed to two, or alternating. Thanks and good luck to all! I will see you soon! 

BTW I have two tomatoes in my garden as well, both flowering already at four weeks and pollinated via electric toothbrush


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not the same thing, but it reminds me of this thread. Weird leaf action all over the place:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299944-heaths-dizzy.html


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 28, 2010)

si i was trimming some more of the elvis bud. and out of like 10 plants their was one tiny ass seed but it was mature. so i placed it in water last night. and no joke 4 hours later the tap root was comin out. so after 24 hours i put it in dirt. i wish i could have pics with the times in them to show that its true. but i think this elviz seeds is a good one


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds good mcp!


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 28, 2010)

hello peeps im rocking the 600w sylvania growlux bulb, supposed to be dual purpose with a bit of blue spectrum in there and i have used it for the second half of my veg time, the first half of veg was done in my little starter cab under cfl's. 
this is my first grow and i have 2 x seedsman WW & 1 x GHS Big Bang two weeks into flower and 2 x Big Bang, 2 x WW clones & 2 x BB clones in my cabinet.

just wanted to say hello.

EA.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2010)

I follow this thread regularly and I'm impressed with the quality and the quantity of the members gardens...beautiful ladies, pictures and descriptions...to all of you, thank you.

Heads Up
I like your "apology".
Rich, powerful men have always had harems...our mores have changed and it is frowned upon today. I'm like the blond in this. Three women applied for a job and they were equally qualified, they were a blond, bruenette and a red head. They were asked one more question, "If you were marooned on a deserted island and the only ship that came to your rescue had 10,000 horny sailers, what would you do?" The bruenette said she would hang herself from the nearest tree, the red head said she would swim into the ocean and drown, while the blond said she could see the situation, but failed to see a problem. The blond got the job.

Now for some bud porn

Big Lady Cane


Helifikno

Damn thing went 16 weeks with thin, small calyx..not a pretty plant at all, but a good, sativa head high with a 1 1/2 oz yield.

"other" lady cane


one chronic diesel


peace
cof


the first 2 pics below are of the finished 1 chronic diesel


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 28, 2010)

guys these flower pics are looking 
a-m-a-z-i-n-g! 

this is day 12 for myself, enjoy


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys just got done doing a huge update on the journal. Goanna get back at yall in a min. Check out the updates . Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 28, 2010)

Been a long day my friends, perty tired but gotta holler at my peeps.



DST said:


> Look forward to the DIY pics. Here's the pics from my Sunday update.
> 
> This girl is at 7 weeks, she'll go another 3 I reckon, as you can see most of the trichs are fairly crystally...but sometimes you can wait for ever with them. I normally chop between 10-11weeks.
> 
> ...


Good lord D that really is a jungle  Looking just STUNNING bru.



MT Marijuana said:


> Eighteen days into my First flower. I'm going with a perpetual harvest so every week or so we should see more and more girls in the room
> 
> This particular Girl is the Trinity - from clone. She is by far my fastest growing plant. I am also growing White Widow and Trainwreck. The WW is in her first week in the flower room. I also have a random bag seed dubbed "Wanna-G"
> 
> ...


Welcome MT MJ. Love Montana, if that is what MT stands for. Ive worked all over the western side of MT. Beautiful counrty. And the sky is HUGE. Deff one of the coolest exp of my life. 



mcpurple said:


> si i was trimming some more of the elvis bud. and out of like 10 plants their was one tiny ass seed but it was mature. so i placed it in water last night. and no joke 4 hours later the tap root was comin out. so after 24 hours i put it in dirt. i wish i could have pics with the times in them to show that its true. but i think this elviz seeds is a good one


1 Seed. Id say thats a lucky bean there MCP. 



eager apprentice said:


> hello peeps im rocking the 600w sylvania growlux bulb, supposed to be dual purpose with a bit of blue spectrum in there and i have used it for the second half of my veg time, the first half of veg was done in my little starter cab under cfl's.
> this is my first grow and i have 2 x seedsman WW & 1 x GHS Big Bang two weeks into flower and 2 x Big Bang, 2 x WW clones & 2 x BB clones in my cabinet.
> 
> just wanted to say hello.
> ...


Welcome Eager Apprentice or should we just say EA 4 short?



curious old fart said:


> I follow this thread regularly and I'm impressed with the quality and the quantity of the members gardens...beautiful ladies, pictures and descriptions...to all of you, thank you.
> 
> Heads Up
> I like your "apology".
> ...


Wow COF been hoarding the bud porn to yourself ayy lol . Man Cof very nice work. 



BudgetGrower87 said:


> guys these flower pics are looking
> a-m-a-z-i-n-g!
> 
> this is day 12 for myself, enjoy


Nice pics B G welcome.

That me folks wore slap out. Gonna count some sheep Peace 1BMM....


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Feb 28, 2010)

New to the club, me and a friend just started 5 AK-48 seeds from Nirvana under our 600W light. Already can't wait til they're done.

I've started a grow journal but don't know how to make a link to it. Might look into that tomorrow.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermind, just put it in my signature.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lapis Mountain Indica 49 days flower


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> hello peeps im rocking the 600w sylvania growlux bulb, supposed to be dual purpose with a bit of blue spectrum in there and i have used it for the second half of my veg time, the first half of veg was done in my little starter cab under cfl's.
> this is my first grow and i have 2 x seedsman WW & 1 x GHS Big Bang two weeks into flower and 2 x Big Bang, 2 x WW clones & 2 x BB clones in my cabinet.
> 
> just wanted to say hello.
> ...


Hello and welcome 600 Bru.



curious old fart said:


> I follow this thread regularly and I'm impressed with the quality and the quantity of the members gardens...beautiful ladies, pictures and descriptions...to all of you, thank you.
> 
> Heads Up
> I like your "apology".
> ...


 This looks the business cof!!! I like v much



1badmasonman said:


> Been a long day my friends, perty tired but gotta holler at my peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers 1BMM, hope your counting went well....



BudgetGrower87 said:


> guys these flower pics are looking
> a-m-a-z-i-n-g!
> 
> this is day 12 for myself, enjoy


Gonna be a full house in there soon BG!



Wavey Crockett said:


> Nevermind, just put it in my signature.


Welcome Wavey, looks like you are finding your way okay. Keep us posted bru.



williewill420 said:


> Lapis Mountain Indica 49 days flower




Good to have you on board WillieWill. Lapis Mountain, sounds like a place I should be going on holiday. Those pics are top notch work buddy, Frostiness supreme.

Peace to all, welcome the new members, and have a good Monday.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Lapis Mountain Indica 49 days flower


Holy smoke Will eventhe fan leaves are coated in crystals. Nice work doob and welcome to the club. 1BMM.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 1, 2010)

1BMM Yes that stands for MT. That why they call her Big Sky Country!! I'm also in Western, East just does not have enough mountains for me. Not cool to hear that we are competitors, lol I'm a Tile mason  thanks for the warm welcome all!

Lapis Mtn. is looking SICK!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> 1BMM Yes that stands for MT. That why they call her Big Sky Country!! I'm also in Western, East just does not have enough mountains for me. Not cool to hear that we are competitors, lol I'm a Tile mason  thanks for the warm welcome all!
> 
> Lapis Mtn. is looking SICK!!
> View attachment 731834View attachment 731835View attachment 731840


Indeed MT Big Sky Country. I loved it up there. I worked in Deer Lodge on a huge multimillion dollar hunting resort way up on the side of a mountain. It was some of the most beautiful country ive ever seen. One cabin in particular that we were laying river rock on was at the foot of this massive peak. It was summer time and weather was perfect but if you looked up at the peaks you could see it snowing. Coolest shit ever. I also worked in Missoula and Bozeman for awhile before movin on to Sandpoint Idaho. I had rambling fever for a few years. Been alot of places. But MT was by far a place i could have stayed forever. 

Nice work too by the way MT. I dont do much tile unless its on my own house. Heres my kitchen floor i laid out of granit & quartz. Its actually counter tops that got broke and thrown in the dumpster here at a local granite counter shop. I salvaged a shit load of it and made my ugly kitchen floor a master piece. Heres a pic.













Looks a little dirty here. Iget lot of compliments from peeps who swang through. 

This is more the business im into.
















































This is a picture of Brett Farve's older brothers house in Bay st. Louis MS. I never got a chance to meet bret. But i met his mom dad and brothers. It was a cool experience. Bretts brother is a big contractor in the south.

I got thousands of job pics but ill throw a few here and there for those who want to see em. Time to get right Peace Out 1BMM.


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok I have a question about my little ones. Is this normal? Are they missing something? Here are a few pics. They are about 2 weeks old. this is my first real grow. These are just bag seed so not sure of the strain. I guess you would call this the pratcis run.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2010)

are you feeding them anything or no


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Ok I have a question about my little ones. Is this normal? Are they missing something? Here are a few pics. They are about 2 weeks old. this is my first real grow. These are just bag seed so not sure of the strain. I guess you would call this the pratcis run.


Looks like could be nute burn. Or a defficiency of som sort. Never seen on go purple like that. What are are feeding them. And what kind of soil?.


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry guys yes I am I am using a diluted MG for tomatoes. I have some foxfarm on order. It is just Scotts priemum potting soil. Also for lighting I have 4 T-5 5400 on them. I have my room in a converted closet. Because it is sealed the temps vary depending on the time of day. I also have a thermastat on the way for the exhaust fan. I am running 18/6. Whne they first sprouted they were purple stems. I asked about that on her and was told that is normal. I do have a 600 watt, but have not turned it on yet. Thanks for the quick responce badass and MC. I really apprciate it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Sorry guys yes I am I am using a diluted MG for tomatoes. I have some foxfarm on order. It is just Scotts priemum potting soil. Also for lighting I have 4 T-5 5400 on them. I have my room in a converted closet. Because it is sealed the temps vary depending on the time of day. I also have a thermastat on the way for the exhaust fan. I am running 18/6. Whne they first sprouted they were purple stems. I asked about that on her and was told that is normal. I do have a 600 watt, but have not turned it on yet. Thanks for the quick responce badass and MC. I really apprciate it.


 
My guess is its the mg nutes. They are rubbish for growing weed and its easy to burn your plants with it. Go to walmart and get some of this.







I used it on my first grow ever and it did well. Its cheap too. And if wally world dont have it most garden centers will. I think i payed about $7 for it. Its high in N i just noticed. Which is good for keeping things green and healthy, It may lack some of the other essential nutes. N P K is your basic nutes so this stuff is N=5 P=1 K=1. Im no expert on this by any means im still learning myself. But this stuff will work till your FF arrives. Also dont forget that most soil comes with nutes in it so you really dont need to be nute feeding at all for the first month or until you see deficiencies emerging. Hope this helps Peace 1BMM.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone else ever used The Alaska Fish Ferts? Just curious. God I need to get stoned lol. waiting on some more cheese and deisel. uugghh.


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 1, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Lapis Mountain Indica 49 days flower


those plants look so good mate. Nice work, what seedbank are they from?

would love to try and give those a space in my grow room!


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey BAM,
Nothing showed for what you were suggesting. Scotts soil shows .07-.01-.03. So you think i am burning them? Well glad I am not using my good seed yet.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2010)

i was just gonna by that yesterday at walmart but i decided not to. cuz its pretty much a veg nute and i already have some vegging nuts. and N deficiancis usally turn the leaf yelllow and then a purple shade when real bad, but your plants are small so it shouldnt be that i dont think. whats your ph like, and have you checked the roots at all to see if their ineed of a transplant


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey BAM,
> Nothing showed for what you were suggesting. Scotts soil shows .07-.01-.03. So you think i am burning them? Well glad I am not using my good seed yet.




that shouldnt burn them but if your adding the mg it might be the prob


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 1, 2010)

MP-no clue on PH yet waiting for my meter to arrive this week. I have been using bottled water from the store. I havent checked the roots yet because they are still so small. I will check a few of them now and report back. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2010)

well i think bottled water has a good ph but not sure. and even though their small the roots could be huge. on my first grow i started out in cups cuz evryone said they work good for seedlings and what not. but i shit you not in 1 week from sprout my bottom leaves started to turn yellow and the plant was not lookin good. so i checked the roots and wow were they root bound, so i transplantd and within 24 hours you could see a difference. and my plants were right around the same size as yours


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW glad I checked. No i dont think they are root bound yet. But I would have to say they are not far from it. Damn I wouldnt have expected them to have such roots when they are only 2 to 3 inches max. So I will do a transplant to a bigger cup for now. Up to a 16 oz. Looks like i will need bigger pots sooner than I thought. thanks for that suggestion. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2010)

no problem i hope that is all they needed, im pretty sure it is they are going to love the trransplant to


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice job on the kitchen floor and I don't use alaskan fish fert but I do have fish fertilizer with the same npk. I only use it if the majority of the girls are losing their color, the shit stinks so bad.


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 1, 2010)

What would be causing the purple though? Like i said this is bag seed. Not very good either. Well what I got wasnt very good. It was seedy as all get out. It wasnt trimmed or cured well either. I am taking the chance to see if i could do better with it. Plus I didnt want to use the good seed that I have. I have G-13,Thai Skunk haze, delahaze, Crimea blue and thai tanic.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> What would be causing the purple though? Like i said this is bag seed. Not very good either. Well what I got wasnt very good. It was seedy as all get out. It wasnt trimmed or cured well either. I am taking the chance to see if i could do better with it. Plus I didnt want to use the good seed that I have. I have G-13,Thai Skunk haze, delahaze, Crimea blue and thai tanic.


if its bound then it usally doesnt take ferts to well and a N def. will start to turn the most yellow leafs to turn a biy purp.


to every one i cant seem to get a hold of the yellowing that is still continueing im losinn leafs by the day almost the same as my last plant. i fed nutes yesterday and it seems to still progressing. im thinkin of transplanting into a 7 or 10 gal bag. thay are in 5 gal buckets right now and they were put in them 2 days before flower so all and all they have been in the conatainers for about 3 and a half weeks. do u guys think it could of got root bound in that time. transplanting seems like the only thing i can do now


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2010)

Being an amatuer Tile layer as well as an amatuer bricklayer (tried each once) I have to say I am very impressed by both of you guys.


We got some serious talent here in the 600.


I like doing stuff for myself. When we moved in there was an ugly ass shower stall with gold lining... everything fake gold in this place. Plus there was some ugly tile on the floor and a 22" x 22" window.


Having never done anything on a house before I took out the shower, put in the plumbing and drain for the tub, installed the tub, backer board and tiling... all by myself. Way to go internet for all the help. The tiling was all cut by the very helpful man at lowes.... Yeah, no shit, he made like 35 cuts for me or something. All spot on. I also put in hardwood floors, and wainscotting around the rest of the bathroom. Not to mention installing the big ass window. It's fun punching holes in the wall.










I also tried my hand at laying bricks. I would say I did ok for having to dig my own trench, lay a foundation... all along a crumbling hill and following crumbling steps.















And just so everyone is happy.... here's a pic of my plants at the moment.















Those steps must have been something else 1BMM. That is a lot of damn bricks.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

Not too bad jig. Nice work on the shower area looks like a pro did it. The brickwor aaaa jus messin its looks good for a guy who just learned the trade. Yeah it isnt as easy as it looks huh Jig lol. Good job though bro. If you ever want a job i got a goofer position open lol just joking Jig. Peace my friend. 

Headsup Thanks for the compliment. That floor took me a long time because im so picky hehe. But its my favorite room in the house. I also stoned the whole front of my house too. Id love to show yall, but i cant be that revealing lol. it looks really good though.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Very nice job on the kitchen floor and I don't use alaskan fish fert but I do have fish fertilizer with the same npk. I only use it if the majority of the girls are losing their color, the shit stinks so bad.


I was thinking that this stuff would be good for just that Heads Up. Question when you do use it do you just mix it in with the main course or as a seperate feeding? Just curious. Peace 1BMM


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Hello and welcome 600 Bru.
> 
> This looks the business cof!!! I like v much
> 
> ...


 Thanks DST...Im figuring to chop that one in maybe 10-14 days. I chopped both of those euforia plants today, takin a break from trimming right now. I will post some pics of my El nino and bubblicious soon. Also got a jorge diamond 3 weeks in flower


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 1, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> those plants look so good mate. Nice work, what seedbank are they from?
> 
> would love to try and give those a space in my grow room!


 Thanks man...I ordered them from seed boutique http://www.seedboutique.com/sindex.php
Cannacopia is the name of the seed company. I also have some C99 x Deep Chunk from cannacopia


----------



## swish (Mar 1, 2010)

whats up folks.... im in week 7 now ( day 46 to be exact ) with these two clones and im starting to see sum yellowing going on, i remember DST going thru this same prob. should i not be concerned or let them be
If any of you guys have grown white widow let me know how long you had to flower... thanx


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 1, 2010)

I spoke with customer service at HTG Supply, my new 600 should be here by the end of the week, they seem to be pretty good, as far as ebay stores go.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2010)

swish said:


> whats up folks.... im in week 7 now ( day 46 to be exact ) with these two clones and im starting to see sum yellowing going on, i remember DST going thru this same prob. should i not be concerned or let them be
> If any of you guys have grown white widow let me know how long you had to flower... thanx


Personally I like my leaves to yellow on approach to harvest. Looks just about right to me. I love the colors to come out. The girls like to give off fireworks before they go out. There are others who say you should keep them green till the end. I disagree.

I'd be stoked if I was you.

Coudn't tell you the time. My white widow attempt was not sucessful. (not becuase of yellowing leaves though, lol)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Personally I like my leaves to yellow on approach to harvest. Looks just about right to me. I love the colors to come out. The girls like to give off fireworks before they go out. There are others who say you should keep them green till the end. I disagree.
> 
> I'd be stoked if I was you.
> 
> Coudn't tell you the time. My white widow attempt was not sucessful. (not becuase of yellowing leaves though, lol)


Agreed Jig They do suck the sugars out as they yellow and die off. Just my point of view its adding to the flav.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 2, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I was thinking that this stuff would be good for just that Heads Up. Question when you do use it do you just mix it in with the main course or as a seperate feeding? Just curious. Peace 1BMM


I feed them with the fish fert alone.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Ok I have a question about my little ones. Is this normal? Are they missing something? Here are a few pics. They are about 2 weeks old. this is my first real grow. These are just bag seed so not sure of the strain. I guess you would call this the pratcis run.


You are over feeding them bru. However it's nothing at this stage as your new growth looks very nice and green. Just re-pot, then give them water for the next week. Then 1/4 half nutes and progressivly increase over the next month of veg. I use a 5-2-4 npk ratio fert. The leaves go like that becasue they are leaching the ferts out of your plant, i.e the plant sacrifices it's leaves to stay alive. Kind like chopping your foot of if you got gangrene in your 



jigfresh said:


> Being an amatuer Tile layer as well as an amatuer bricklayer (tried each once) I have to say I am very impressed by both of you guys.
> 
> 
> We got some serious talent here in the 600.
> ...


Nice skillz Jig!! (I mean the weed growing) hahaha (jokes) Very impressive, doing a bathroom by yer sen!! Only bumping the green though, trying to be Green PC here...



swish said:


> whats up folks.... im in week 7 now ( day 46 to be exact ) with these two clones and im starting to see sum yellowing going on, i remember DST going thru this same prob. should i not be concerned or let them be
> If any of you guys have grown white widow let me know how long you had to flower... thanx


Lookin A1 bru....bring on them yellow leaves!!!



Heads Up said:


> I feed them with the fish fert alone.


My eyes must be fuzzy, at first glance I saw Fish Fart.....


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2010)

So since everyone is showing off their handy work. I might as well flash up some of my own. I have posted this before on my own thread but here it is.....AGAIN

We went to Pompey and saw the riuns. Quite spectacular!! A lot of the properties had mosaics in their doorways, which is what we decided to do in our new apartment. 


















Oh, and here's something that is a work in progress - Ndebele design stylee (our bedroom wall - taken us a year so far...hahaha...still ongoing)


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 2, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Thanks man...I ordered them from seed boutique http://www.seedboutique.com/sindex.php
> Cannacopia is the name of the seed company. I also have some C99 x Deep Chunk from cannacopia


cheers bro - will let you know how i get on with them - if i can convince the missus to let me spend some more dollar on beans!


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks DST. Yeah I have repotted them. Ok so my next question when should I start hitting them with the 600w light? How will i know when they are ready?


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2010)

So they are 2 weeks old now, depends how you want to grow them out.

Heres some thing to think about:
What strain? Are they short growers, do they grow a single cola, should I LST, Top, or Super Crop. Or should I just go straight up Xmas tree.
How many will you have in total under the light and what is the space? Smaller space, more plants, you may want to go straight into flower...for example.
Fewer plants, more space, you may want to veg out longer for bigger yield. But look at veg time, against extra veg time and yield ratio to figure this one out. For example, I see seed seller saying 1m square - 400-500 grams, and that is for just about any plant. Some plants just do not yield that. try to look up your strain. If it's bagseed, just go for it. You will learn a lot from your first grow this way.
If you want to clone, perhaps a good idea to wait until you can take clones from the girls, then 12/12. However you can also take clones from flowering plants no problems as well.

Sorry to load you with info, just thinking out aloud.

Any more Q's you know where we are....at the 600 of course.

Peace,

DST
Realistically you can put them under the 600 now. No problem. Just keep the light a bit further away from them. Keep an eye on temps, etc, and you will see them explode my man.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

Very Nice floor D. That must have took some time to do.  Super cool.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

Heres a few pics of the 1BMM cave for those 600 watters who haven't seen the journal. Enjoy.







The new Cadillac Bubble Cloner. DIY of course.







Topped all 3 of the purp plants.







Str8 into the cadi cloner.













Building the dog bones frames for the DWC buckets. Thaese will hold the airstones to the bottom of the buckets.

Also my new work bench/clone station.







Built a small shelf for the nutes and other junk. Coming along slowly but surely. Well time for the morning puff. Peace. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2010)

What a beautiful room of shineyness 1BMM. I love the look of mylar. I have boring white walls, but I am thinking of doing an overhaul for the next run.....whole new build....we shall see. Enjoy the puff, just waiting for my day to finish to twist one up...

Peace, DST


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 2, 2010)

DST thanks for the advise. Yeah these are just bagseed. Well here is the first pics of my closet. In the one pic you can see the corner of the fake wall. The room dimensions are 3 x4 x 9. I have 1-600w digi ballast. 4 T5 5400(they are not in right now, will use them again when the plants get bigger.) 2 4 inline fans. Ok I hope you like the pics. This is my first real grow. I have tried half ass before. I have another question. I do not have the room to have a veg and a flower room. I was wondering if it is possible to maybe just pollenate a few flowers for seeds with out contaminating the whole grow. You know take a male. Take the pollen from the male and manually pollenate a few of the flowers on a female to produce some seeds? Or will it screw the whole batch? I bought some different strains from a bank, but dont want to have to do that every time if i can help it.


----------



## swish (Mar 2, 2010)

cool man, thanx for the info.Any tips on when to stop feeding ? sum guys say at least 10 days but ive been pumping a lot of nutes, sum guys even stop feeding 2 to 2.5 weeks before harvest.I guess what im asking is, whats the worst that could happen if the girls are placed on a diet too soon?


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 2, 2010)

For some reason I can see everybody's pics except yours 1BMM Cannot see any of your work pics either. and it seems just to be your pics. Does anybody have any ideas why??

Nice Entryway! like the mosiac man.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> For some reason I can see everybody's pics except yours 1BMM Cannot see any of your work pics either. and it seems just to be your pics. Does anybody have any ideas why??
> 
> Nice Entryway! like the mosiac man.


yeah i have the same problem, been like it since the weekend


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it just my pics? That sucks cuz i wanted you to see them MT. Maybe its that i set my pic album to private? I dont know?. Or maybe your browser?. Can anyone else see my pics?

Well Anyways folks been doing some home work getting ready to order my nutes. It seems im going to need alot of them. Im going with the Dutch Masters line. 

Anyways i found a hydro store about an hour drive from my crib. So i call them to get a quote on what im going to need
for 1 grow start to finish. $650.00  Holy SHIT AND thats with me driving 2 hours round trip. Jeeeeeezz Louise. I wish i had set up for soil again. 

But to late now i guess. I have a good year coming up so ill be able to afford it but this shit better do wonders at that price. If i can get a QP per plant id be ok with it. Anything less would just not be worth wihile. Well off for a toke break. No work yet for a couple days so bordum is killing me uggghhh.

Hope everyones having a good day peace out 1BMM.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 2, 2010)

what were you getting that cost that much. The whole setup?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

Ohh where do i start heres the list. 2liters Zone,1 gal Silica, 3 gal Add 2.7, 1 gal Grow A 1 gal Grow B, 20 Liters Gold Flower A, 20 Liters Gold Flower B. Enough to mix an 80 gallon batch several times over i hope.

I havent checked internet priced yet. But i like the idea of being aable to just go get them and not delivered. Extra safety measure. Shipping would be outrageous also.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 2, 2010)

ok i decided not to tranplant my lc girls cuz i was down at the hydro shop and talkin to a buddy who works their. he said their is no way in hell that my plants are root bound in just 3 an a half weeks in the 5 gal pot, so then he recomended some micro nutes wich i didnt have enough cash for. so he then said to get the epsom salt and it should help them out alot so im hopin it does.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> what were you getting that cost that much. The whole setup?


It's the 80 gallon rez. That's why so much. 1BMM I would plan on cutting the water down when the roots get long enough, I think I mentioned that. Maybe use only 60%... the buckets don't need to be full all the time. And I would say a qp per plant is resonable.

DST... awesome floor you got there. My wife has done a couple mosaics, but nothng like that. WOW.

I also really like the wall. Very distinct.  Props mate.


----------



## DRIPS420 (Mar 2, 2010)

1Bad....nice DIY cloner. I am making one out of a 25 gal res....heavy duty. right now running a 3 bucket central res system. 5 gal res too small.....these 2 chics are drinkin....like 2-4 gal a day. Make it yourself. Its better cause if anything goes wrong you know whats happening.

so postin in the 600 club.

Here we go. Im in week 7 12/12 trich's look clear. nugs fattening up....like coke can size right now. I used a jewelers loop 30x over my camera lens for some of these pics.

only had like 2 problems throughout. One was PM....cleaned house and all better. I also realized that my intake takes in dew at like 3-7 am thats like 90% humidity.....so that fixed it when I managed that. The other was a little burnage...just slight on the leaves due to adjusting my ventilation and temps getting 94-96ish. But overall awesome.

I have lots of pics in my album....check em out. Here are a few. I was thinking that nutes for another week and then flush for 2. Is she almost ready? just helps not to have different insights.

Harvest predictions?


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> DST thanks for the advise. Yeah these are just bagseed. Well here is the first pics of my closet. In the one pic you can see the corner of the fake wall. The room dimensions are 3 x4 x 9. I have 1-600w digi ballast. 4 T5 5400(they are not in right now, will use them again when the plants get bigger.) 2 4 inline fans. Ok I hope you like the pics. This is my first real grow. I have tried half ass before. I have another question. I do not have the room to have a veg and a flower room. I was wondering if it is possible to maybe just pollenate a few flowers for seeds with out contaminating the whole grow. You know take a male. Take the pollen from the male and manually pollenate a few of the flowers on a female to produce some seeds? Or will it screw the whole batch? I bought some different strains from a bank, but dont want to have to do that every time if i can help it.


Sounds like a mission. If you haven't got a seperate veg tent, or seperate area all together, I wouldn't start getting involved in trying to breed seeds. imo. Just get some nice gear to smoke from your girls first, then you will have either A/ Money saved to get a little bit more equipment - i.e for a flower room or- B/ You won't be bothered about trying new seed strains, buying some or whatever. Just my humble advise bru.



swish said:


> cool man, thanx for the info.Any tips on when to stop feeding ? sum guys say at least 10 days but ive been pumping a lot of nutes, sum guys even stop feeding 2 to 2.5 weeks before harvest.I guess what im asking is, whats the worst that could happen if the girls are placed on a diet too soon?


I stop 1 week before, but I grow coco. One of the bubble/hydro boys will gen you up I am sure.



MT Marijuana said:


> For some reason I can see everybody's pics except yours 1BMM Cannot see any of your work pics either. and it seems just to be your pics. Does anybody have any ideas why??
> 
> Nice Entryway! like the mosiac man.


Try checking his journal, see if you got the same problem. Perhaps it's only people who are Registered Friends, or as 1BMM say, his Album might be private...poss.



las fingerez said:


> yeah i have the same problem, been like it since the weekend


it's like the plague man, spreads quick....run for your lives



1badmasonman said:


> Is it just my pics? That sucks cuz i wanted you to see them MT. Maybe its that i set my pic album to private? I dont know?. Or maybe your browser?. Can anyone else see my pics?
> 
> Well Anyways folks been doing some home work getting ready to order my nutes. It seems im going to need alot of them. Im going with the Dutch Masters line.
> 
> ...


Dirt dirt dirt dirt dirt. It's like 6 euro for a bag of coco, and like 20 euro for 2 X 1 litres of organic ferts...wtf bru...you growin some of the Cheech and CHong turn you into a Lizard shizzle? lol. You gotta do what you gotta do I suppose. And yes I can see your pics...very nice thanks...hehe




Integra21 said:


> what were you getting that cost that much. The whole setup?


He expected scantily clad young vixens to come round and rub themselves against him while he tended his girls.....



mcpurple said:


> ok i decided not to tranplant my lc girls cuz i was down at the hydro shop and talkin to a buddy who works their. he said their is no way in hell that my plants are root bound in just 3 an a half weeks in the 5 gal pot, so then he recomended some micro nutes wich i didnt have enough cash for. so he then said to get the epsom salt and it should help them out alot so im hopin it does.


Good luck with it bru...hope it slows the yellowing down.



jigfresh said:


> It's the 80 gallon rez. That's why so much. 1BMM I would plan on cutting the water down when the roots get long enough, I think I mentioned that. Maybe use only 60%... the buckets don't need to be full all the time. And I would say a qp per plant is resonable.
> 
> DST... awesome floor you got there. My wife has done a couple mosaics, but nothng like that. WOW.
> 
> I also really like the wall. Very distinct. Props mate.


Thanks Jig lad. Props to the wife, her desgin natcho.



DRIPS420 said:


> so postin in the 600 club. Here we go. Im in week 7 12/12 trich's look clear. nugs fattening up....like coke can size right now.
> 
> I have lots of pics in my album....check em out. Here are a few. I was thinking that nutes for another week and then flush for 2. Is she almost ready? just helps not to have different insights.
> 
> Harvest predictions?


Nice!!

Welcome to the 600 Drips, Looks to be almost done there, give it a week or so poss. Depends how you like yer bif.

Do I get a prize if I guess right? hehehe. 

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 2, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ohh where do i start heres the list. 2liters Zone,1 gal Silica, 3 gal Add 2.7, 1 gal Grow A 1 gal Grow B, 20 Liters Gold Flower A, 20 Liters Gold Flower B. Enough to mix an 80 gallon batch several times over i hope.
> 
> I havent checked internet priced yet. But i like the idea of being aable to just go get them and not delivered. Extra safety measure. Shipping would be outrageous also.


Yeah, that'll do it. Nutrients are the worst part of hydro. But thats a little high still. I get my whole set for right around $300 and the grow store. But I use the Technaflora line-up


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 2, 2010)

plants look dank drips, but i cant really tell when they should be done.
so instead of a transplant that could cause stress. i decide to cut the bottoms off a ten gal grow bag and place my other pot with the plant in it and cover up with dirt so the roots will beable to grow outside the bottom holes into the new soil it worked pretty well with no shock att all. it looks getto but it will have to do. heres a few pics to show u what i mean. also the girls in flower are 24 days of 12/12 do they look alright bud size wise


----------



## )V(ad Hatter (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys hoping someone can help me im having a few different problems one of my soil plants has some leaves that are yellowing in between the veins that is pic one 

im also having an issue i grow soil & aero (self built) and my aero plants grew much faster and larger than the soil but dont seem to be budding as fast the buds are barley there at all but the soil plants have nice popcorn buds popping up all over the place pic 2 and 3 are the aero bud sites and pic 4 and 5 are the soil bud sites


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

DST said:


> What a beautiful room of shineyness 1BMM. I love the look of mylar. I have boring white walls, but I am thinking of doing an overhaul for the next run.....whole new build....we shall see. Enjoy the puff, just waiting for my day to finish to twist one up...
> 
> Peace, DST


DST my bro/u lol. Mylar is cool. It works well. Heres my peeves with it. Pics are obviously the down fall for a grow & show. Think you got a good pic and then you can see yourself in the back. From my inquiring mind ive read that black white poly is just slightly lesh reflective. Plus if you ever got to get rid off it, in say a dumpster its alot harder to explain a legit reason for using it. Gift wrapping lol best fkn thing i can think of bro. I would much rather the b w poly. Although taking a tall draw off the bong in there is kinda cool. Like being in the house of mirrors at the carnival or fair. trippy. Also it wears fast, its basically chrome spay painted box tape. 

Ohh by the way overhaul maybe ayy?. The jungle is soo cool bro. what would you do diffrent?. Man im so T Totally baked. had a pre season crew meeting with my boys about the up coming projects. Blaaa blaa im rambling again or blethering lol.  Peace bru. 1BMM





jigfresh said:


> It's the 80 gallon rez. That's why so much. 1BMM I would plan on cutting the water down when the roots get long enough, I think I mentioned that. Maybe use only 60%... the buckets don't need to be full all the time. And I would say a qp per plant is resonable.
> 
> Thats cool Jig and yeah that is a perty $. But im one who likes to see things through. We will see . I know you did well with the vert scrog. Thats something to be proud off fo sho. Was very impressedThats my inspiration for this grow as yours is to H R. were engineering new shit and its awesome. Peace my nug.
> 
> ...


Agreed



DRIPS420 said:


> 1Bad....nice DIY cloner. I am making one out of a 25 gal res....heavy duty. right now running a 3 bucket central res system. 5 gal res too small.....these 2 chics are drinkin....like 2-4 gal a day. Make it yourself. Its better cause if anything goes wrong you know whats happening.
> 
> so postin in the 600 club.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for droppin in D420. Im far to stoned to predict anything other than how many more beers i can drink before i crash. haha. We dont do much speculating over here bud. Its a show and tell what you and the lights can do bro. Looks like your well on your way though. hang around and show your stuff dooob. Peace 1BMM 



DST said:


> Sounds like a mission. If you haven't got a seperate veg tent, or seperate area all together, I wouldn't start getting involved in trying to breed seeds. imo. Just get some nice gear to smoke from your girls first, then you will have either A/ Money saved to get a little bit more equipment - i.e for a flower room or- B/ You won't be bothered about trying new seed strains, buying some or whatever. Just my humble advise bru.
> 
> I stop 1 week before, but I grow coco. One of the bubble/hydro boys will gen you up I am sure.
> 
> ...





Integra21 said:


> Yeah, that'll do it. Nutrients are the worst part of hydro. But thats a little high still. I get my whole set for right around $300 and the grow store. But I use the Technaflora line-up





mcpurple said:


> plants look dank drips, but i cant really tell when they should be done.
> so instead of a transplant that could cause stress. i decide to cut the bottoms off a ten gal grow bag and place my other pot with the plant in it and cover up with dirt so the roots will beable to grow outside the bottom holes into the new soil it worked pretty well with no shock att all. it looks getto but it will have to do. heres a few pics to show u what i mean. also the girls in flower are 24 days of 12/12 do they look alright bud size wise





)V(ad Hatter said:


> Hey guys hoping someone can help me im having a few different problems one of my soil plants has some leaves that are yellowing in between the veins that is pic one
> 
> im also having an issue i grow soil & aero (self built) and my aero plants grew much faster and larger than the soil but dont seem to be budding as fast the buds are barley there at all but the soil plants have nice popcorn buds popping up all over the place pic 2 and 3 are the aero bud sites and pic 4 and 5 are the soil bud sites


MCP lookin lovely a usual my nug.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry if i fogot anyone jus power fried an ready foa snoozyy. Peace catch yall on the flip side 1BMM.........


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> plants look dank drips, but i cant really tell when they should be done.
> so instead of a transplant that could cause stress. i decide to cut the bottoms off a ten gal grow bag and place my other pot with the plant in it and cover up with dirt so the roots will beable to grow outside the bottom holes into the new soil it worked pretty well with no shock att all. it looks getto but it will have to do. heres a few pics to show u what i mean. also the girls in flower are 24 days of 12/12 do they look alright bud size wise


 Nice McP!!! Loving the getto design, lol. And they are looking cool for 24 days for sure!




)V(ad Hatter said:


> Hey guys hoping someone can help me im having a few different problems one of my soil plants has some leaves that are yellowing in between the veins that is pic one
> 
> im also having an issue i grow soil & aero (self built) and my aero plants grew much faster and larger than the soil but dont seem to be budding as fast the buds are barley there at all but the soil plants have nice popcorn buds popping up all over the place pic 2 and 3 are the aero bud sites and pic 4 and 5 are the soil bud sites


Difficult to tell Hatter with those pics, but with the description I think it could be a
Potassium (K) problem....
Interveinal chlorosis (yellowing between the leaf veins) develops. 



1badmasonman said:


> Sorry if i fogot anyone jus power fried an ready foa snoozyy. Peace catch yall on the flip side 1BMM.........


Catch up wit you peeps ron...

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

Gonna put these Cali's into darkness soon















Peace min,

DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Single OG Kush [600w]Just flipped her.











*


----------



## bender420 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Single Casey Jones under a 600w
*bloom day 39
*







OG Kush (not directly under the 600)*


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

Super Dank shots Bender!!! Very nice.

Here's my OG Kush to compare^^^^^Looks exactly the same in Veg..... is it the same in flower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

both look DANK to me!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 3, 2010)

Man that casey jones,. Both look killer. Good job guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Man that casey jones,. Both look killer. Good job guys.


WOW.... bender..... DST.... some amazing looking pics. 

You guys grow some great great buds.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2010)

ageed very nice pics and plants to the both of you bender and dst. and dam bender thats one huge plant in the first pic


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 3, 2010)

help guys!!!!

is it normal for my plants leaves to poit up to the light - its only happening on my white widows not to the big bang and only in the last couple of days - temps are between 24-29c day and 18-23c night, RH is 40-50% day - 70-60% night - some of these are estimates as i have had to check at different times, my new max/min therm/hygro arrived today so will know more exact temps tomo. i have my bulb 18" away from the big bang top which is 22" tall - the widows are 182 & 16.5" so further away from the bulb.

will take a pick in a bit but a heads up would be nice.

ps. they had nutes with their water this morning, 2ml grow per litre & 2ml bloom per litre. the WW had 1.25 litres and the big bang had 1.5 litre. BB in a 10 litre pot the WW's are in 14 litre pots.

i know this isnt the sick plants thread but since i was looking through the 600 club posts i thought id just ask.

cheers.

EA.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2010)

i had thast happen to me to, but i was told its fine and that theri most likely reachin fot the light


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i had thast happen to me to, but i was told its fine and that theri most likely reachin fot the light


thanks bro - thought as much but first grow so overly paranoid!!

your turned out sweet then?

i must admit even tho ive nowt to compare them to i think they look good.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words guys,

DST,
I reckon all OGs look quite similar during veg, it's the bloom where the pheno shines. 
Yeah our OGs during flower look way different.

What medium and nutes was you amazing OG in DST? Did you notice it was more susceptible to powdery mildew then other strains. 

Here is another shot for you

*Day 41 Bloom






*


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2010)

lol.... you two deserve each other. Kinda hard to tell what you mean without pics... but if your leaves are doing what I think they are doing... that means your plant is happy as all get out.

I would take it as the WW praising your ability to grow.

It's cute how much you guys worry.  I kinda go the other way now, and tend to not worry enough.  It's all about balance I guess.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> lol.... you two deserve each other. Kinda hard to tell what you mean without pics... but if your leaves are doing what I think they are doing... that means your plant is happy as all get out.
> 
> I would take it as the WW praising your ability to grow.
> 
> It's cute how much you guys worry.  I kinda go the other way now, and tend to not worry enough.  It's all about balance I guess.



LOL, yeah bro the board has all kind of folks, some worry about the smallest thing, others let their plants have a snow fight with PM and do shit. 

I deffo feel like I am getting more balanced as time goes on, I used to worry about every little thing my first time around.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2010)

well this isnt my first time. but i only worry alot cuz i would hate to see all my plants die or catch a disease because i didnt worry about it and figure out exactly what it is if thgat makes sense im really baked and high off fumes of alc. right now im makin some oil out of some really dank elvis and white russion trim


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well this isnt my first time. but i only worry alot cuz i would hate to see all my plants die or catch a disease because i didnt worry about it and figure out exactly what it is if thgat makes sense im really baked and high off fumes of alc. right now im makin some oil out of some really dank elvis and white russion trim


Right on McP. Good on you to want your grow to turn out as great as it can be. It's a good habit to get into. Your plants like the attention.  (<-- happy mj plants)

Mess around and don't pay attention and catch a case of PM like me (last grow). Not good at all.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2010)

ya i really dont want any probs with the plant thats why i worry so much cuz once it has a disease or pest u got to go out and buy some shit to fix it. or lose the whole crop, but i think im gettin better at not worryin to much specialy since im learning more and more every day. and i have learned alot from this thread. Thanks for the thread DST. its the best


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 3, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> help guys!!!!
> 
> is it normal for my plants leaves to poit up to the light - its only happening on my white widows not to the big bang and only in the last couple of days - temps are between 24-29c day and 18-23c night, RH is 40-50% day - 70-60% night - some of these are estimates as i have had to check at different times, my new max/min therm/hygro arrived today so will know more exact temps tomo. i have my bulb 18" away from the big bang top which is 22" tall - the widows are 182 & 16.5" so further away from the bulb.
> 
> ...


that means there like uber happy...i love to see my plants 'praying' like that lets me know im on track...the very first time i saw it was when i got my 600..i came in in the morning and it looked like a cannabis cult praising the almighty 600w sun god...sorry kinda high right now


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> that means there like uber happy...i love to see my plants 'praying' like that lets me know im on track...the very first time i saw it was when i got my 600..i came in in the morning and it looked like a cannabis cult praising the almighty 600w sun god...sorry kinda high right now


Beautiful Solcyn... high or not that's love right there.

That's why I love this hobby/ art/ way of life. We are raising little living things... and we pay them so much attention we get to see parts of life and biology that most will never ever even know exists.

I have always though they were praying too... or praising. And it's in such a pure way... not like us stupid humans praising another person... the plants are praising that which gives them life and lets them grow.

They are praising the light and conditions that allow Them to display the beauty they have inside to the world. When we grow perfect plants... what we are really doing is allowing a plants true self expression to come through.

... and I'm not even high.

Props to the 600.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Beautiful Solcyn... high or not that's love right there.
> 
> That's why I love this hobby/ art/ way of life. We are raising little living things... and we pay them so much attention we get to see parts of life and biology that most will never ever even know exists.
> 
> ...


 
Very nicely put Jig. I couldnt agree more. It is kinda a spritual passion in there for me too. It has actually made me really appreciate life a little more. Also enjoying raising my youngest son with this new attitude on life. Peace bro. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, kinda real fucked up at the mo...been drinking for a few minutes, and been smokin for a few minutes m9ore, (oops, how did that 9 get in there?) Guys, some real nice posts and some good vibes!!! Buzzing from it. Thanks all.

Eager Appreantice, Solcyn26 has got your back, they are the healthiest you can want. If you want to check plants grown outdoors by some of the best in the biz, check out Dr Greenhorn and kkday's thread in Hawaii, all their girls are praying to the sun goddess, it just makes me so happy to see that. that is what I strive for in my poxy little 1.5m squared space...

I think the OG and the HB are my crutches of anal-ness. 

For Bender - the OG was done in soiless mix, with some coco as the base/bottom. With some added slow release nutes for micro munchies. Then just fed with BN grond (supermix) and PK13/14. Like you say, the plants look similar in veg, but change when in flower. Babies look the same to me, but we all grow out to be something diff.....but I am not a dad so I'll shut up.

Peeeeeeeace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 3, 2010)

Well my friends been a rough day for me. Had quitea few beers with my crew last night and me head is still bumpin. 

Cant bitch though i love my beer too. lol.

Anyways i went down to the cave to discover purp #1 srouted a hair. And on the clone Wow alright. So got a potential mom. Shes bushing up nice just since the topping the other day. #3 was a male, as i suspected. He got dealt with. Gave him cement shoes lol oww my head....Still not 100% sure about #2 yet but im suspecting its a dude too. 

Well wont be long now my friends. Vegg #1 for a week or two and gonna be filling them buckets up. After i get some clones from momma. That is. The new cloner seems to be working good. Already got bumps starting on clone 1. 


A ver happy day. stoked. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2010)

not much to say for myself tonight but feeling the good vibes on this thread :0)

peace guys and girls


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well my friends been a rough day for me. Had quitea few beers with my crew last night and me head is still bumpin.
> 
> Cant bitch though i love my beer too. lol.
> 
> ...


I feel ya man, my head's killin me today. I put down a six pack of Sierra Nevada Big Foot ale. something like 9.2%  felt like I was big foot himself after slammin all six haha

my new clones are getting nestled in their new homes and should start blowing up pretty quick. check the link in my sig to follow along whoever wants to


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 3, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> help guys!!!!
> 
> is it normal for my plants leaves to poit up to the light - its only happening on my white widows not to the big bang and only in the last couple of days - temps are between 24-29c day and 18-23c night, RH is 40-50% day - 70-60% night - some of these are estimates as i have had to check at different times, my new max/min therm/hygro arrived today so will know more exact temps tomo. i have my bulb 18" away from the big bang top which is 22" tall - the widows are 182 & 16.5" so further away from the bulb.
> 
> ...



haha so awesome to see you ask this ... i know others have anwserd you but it just means you have happy happy plants ... its not so much reaching for the lights its the plants reaction to the perfect conditions ( light , water, food ) all those come in to play there so .... so they are fine just super happy your doing fine if there like that


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys, glad to see little Rog has worked hsi way into your sigs, hehe.

CONGRATS 1BMM, little poesje hairs...sweet.

Hey PT, how did you get your to become a link? That's what I was trying but failed...after several atempts I gave up.

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok guys, here are a few pics from my latest update. Rest of the pics in my journal in my sig.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey guys, glad to see little Rog has worked hsi way into your sigs, hehe.
> 
> CONGRATS 1BMM, little poesje hairs...sweet.
> 
> ...


Thanks D. And i second that question. 



Integra21 said:


> Ok guys, here are a few pics from my latest update. Rest of the pics in my journal in my sig.


Very Nice Looks like your plants are praising the lights there integra. Must be givin em plenty love. Love the screen. May have to copy that idea. Peace 1BMM


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a little update. Twenty two days. My little buds are getting bigger and they are starting to get covered in crystals!! Yay! I just hope they SWELL in the next weeks.
I may also have to copy your screen for my WW. it's just a dainty lil girl and don't know if she can stand up under any weight.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Niceyty nice nice, Integra getting to be looking like your old Avatar (I think you should throw a pic up of that to show the boys and girls? Please?

Also MT, thanks for the update. Girls are looking good bru.






So, here's a question to ponder:

It's about 43f / 8c in my greenhouse just now, I would say that may go down a few degrees over night. The 8 week girls for the chop are going into dark tonight until Saturday when I have some time to do the harvest...otherwise I is buggered for another week. I was thinking of blackbagging them, or just covering them with black sheeting and leaving them in the greenhouse until Saturday. My thinking was that the cold is gonna shock them girls, and they're gonna really start dying, so suck scuk suck of the resin into the glands and happy days. nicely finished girls. 

What do peeps think? 

Otherwise it will be a crowded potting shed and an empty(ish) grow space.lol
I smoke in my potting shed as my wife doesn't smoke, plus it saves the house getting stanked up, so the lack of space will be a bit of a hassle (but bearable if needs be....)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 4, 2010)

D just put a portable space heater in there. I have one i use that has a thermostat so it dont run unless it gets below a determined temp. It worked well for me as my limestone basement really gets cold when the hids shut off. Just an idea bru. 

MT MJ looking very good my friend. Love when they start getting shiny with cystals. Peace Bros. 1BMM.


Gonna get some pics up here in a few hours se yall later.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> D just put a portable space heater in there. I have one i use that has a thermostat so it dont run unless it gets below a determined temp. It worked well for me as my limestone basement really gets cold when the hids shut off. Just an idea bru.
> 
> .


My greenhouse came with a free heater But I am not really bothered about using it because I want to kill these girls So giving them a lot of heat is not too important. I just wondered if anyone thought this would be detrimental to them...?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 4, 2010)

Ohh duh i thought you where worried theyd die if they got to cold. but you want them to die. lol im a dumb ass hahaha. gotcha. lol


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Niceyty nice nice, Integra getting to be looking like your old Avatar (I think you should throw a pic up of that to show the boys and girls? Please?
> 
> Also MT, thanks for the update. Girls are looking good bru.
> 
> ...


What pics do you want to see? I
ll post any requests. As far as the light cycle, I have heard that helps, but I would be cautious of puttin plastic bags or anything of close proximity over the plants. If you use plastic bags it will trap moisture like crazy and may cause bud mold, which would be terrible, and it the bag was contacting the plants, it would be rubbing off that precious resin your are trying to add. Putting them in the dark in the shed might be the best option. Then you can just grab your jacket and smoke in the empty greenhouse.


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 4, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> that means there like uber happy...i love to see my plants 'praying' like that lets me know im on track...the very first time i saw it was when i got my 600..i came in in the morning and it looked like a cannabis cult praising the almighty 600w sun god...sorry kinda high right now


ace - i can see i made the right choice in going for the 600w for my first proper light, so far so good!

only prob i have now is my BB is going a lighter shade of green than the WW's and some of the lower fan leaves are yellowing and then dying - is this normal?

cheers.

EA.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 4, 2010)

A couple pics from the 1BMM Cave. Nothing to exciting. Heres the Purp momma. The clone i took from her is shooting hairs. 







Shes starting to bush out and only 4 days from topping. A good week or two of veg and im gonna take my first 15 clones from her. 

I dont know if my mom keeping method is the protocol way. Ijust dont let a shoot die. And after every clone taken it grows 2 more. Eventually they are so full of cuttings i have to trim a bunch and toss em. But not this year. My buddy has a huge spot for a gorilla grow. In safe territory. Gonna see what this strain can do in the wild too. Gonna be fun.

Heres the clones. still perky. no roots yet. few more days i think.







For some reason i cant get those ultra close up shots with my cam like some of you guys. May need to invest in a more modern cam. 

I know you cant see the hairs but they are there. lol. 

That all for now. Told ya not much excitement lol. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> What pics do you want to see? I
> ll post any requests. As far as the light cycle, I have heard that helps, but I would be cautious of puttin plastic bags or anything of close proximity over the plants. If you use plastic bags it will trap moisture like crazy and may cause bud mold, which would be terrible, and it the bag was contacting the plants, it would be rubbing off that precious resin your are trying to add. Putting them in the dark in the shed might be the best option. Then you can just grab your jacket and smoke in the empty greenhouse.


You had a pic in your Avatar of old that was thrown about the 400 Club...I think it was your first journal, a canopy shot of your SCROG with mature buds...was cool..

Anyhoos, thanks for chiming in, I was also getting worried about mold or something doing harm to the buds.. so i kept them in the potting shed and have hung black and white sheeting over my plants. 



eager apprentice said:


> ace - i can see i made the right choice in going for the 600w for my first proper light, so far so good!
> 
> only prob i have now is my BB is going a lighter shade of green than the WW's and some of the lower fan leaves are yellowing and then dying - is this normal?
> 
> ...


Depends what the ratio of new growth to loosing old. Maybe an N boost, remind me what stage you at? Maybe just natural EA...throw a pic up?



1badmasonman said:


> A couple pics from the 1BMM Cave. Nothing to exciting. Heres the Purp momma. The clone i took from her is shooting hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing special, from Seedling, to Fat Bud, it's all special my bru. Good time ahead.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, and here's a few pics from my pre harvest update....Cali Oranges and Casey Jones

Cali Orange
It is basically one big cola






And the Casey's





More Casey Porn










Undercover ghetto style.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2010)

ok i bought some epsom salt the other day to help with my yellowing prob, cuz i couldnt afford the micro nutes at the time, but now i have the cash and i am gonna by some today, so should i justnot use the epsom since i will be getting the micro nutes, and can i mix the epsom with the water the nutes are in. DST plants are amazing, looks like a pretty big donky dick on that cali-o


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> ace - i can see i made the right choice in going for the 600w for my first proper light, so far so good!
> 
> only prob i have now is my BB is going a lighter shade of green than the WW's and some of the lower fan leaves are yellowing and then dying - is this normal?
> 
> ...


mix in some veg nutes with ur bloom mix for atleast 2 weeks into flower..helps keep those leaves green and producing bud remember those fan leaves are your plants sugar shacks care for them as long as possible...even if yellow dont pull add some veg nutes and they will return to healthy color or fall of on there own


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is for dst's enjoyment, but I'm sure the rest will dig it too. This is my first grow with White Widow under a 400w light.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2010)

dam integra that is awsome, very nice plants how much did u yeild


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 4, 2010)

whats up 600 club, just put my babies into 1 gallon pots the root systems look very healthy and they are responding well. I'm debating on a fim cut or letting the grow go natural. any opinions?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> lol.... you two deserve each other. Kinda hard to tell what you mean without pics... but if your leaves are doing what I think they are doing... that means your plant is happy as all get out.
> 
> I would take it as the WW praising your ability to grow.
> 
> It's cute how much you guys worry.  I kinda go the other way now, and tend to not worry enough.  It's all about balance I guess.



I'm chuckling because I remember how I was my first couple of grows. At work all I could think about was my babies, the humidity, the heat, the light, the water, the nutes, to much?, not enough? Yeah, I remember. Last grow I let them do their thing and this grow I'm not even ph'ing my water. I feed them with a very weak flower solution so they get some bloom nutes every watering. Every once in a while I throw in some cal-mag or liquid karma or both and molasses. Every couple of weeks I give them a dose of nitrogen. Other than having to tie them down constantly, I really don't mess with the girls to much. People talk about stressing your plants, if mine aren't stressed, somethings wrong. My main stalk on a couple of the girls looks like a braided rope it's so twisted. I don't imagine the bushes are much more than a foot tall at this point. The bud production on the malawi 99 is astonishing. The strawberry haze is super healthy the sour cream is doing ok and the arjan's haze #1 is still lagging but finally starting to flower. I'll have some new pics up on saturday, after I get back from stupid's.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> whats up 600 club, just put my babies into 1 gallon pots the root systems look very healthy and they are responding well. I'm debating on a fim cut or letting the grow go natural. any opinions?


cut after the second true node right above the growth at the node...this will give u four main lines...not just four heads but each will be its own main cola with plenty of sidebranching...search uncle bens topping technique for 2 or 4 heads...trust me read this b4 u chop anything it helped me tons


----------



## jats (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey All ,,,howzitgoing.... I run 3 x 600 hps in my flower room .....does that qualify me for the 600 club..? this is whats happening in there at the moment 









the short plants are shiva's and the tall plant in the cnr is orange bud......


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

jats said:


> hey all ,,,howzitgoing.... I run 3 x 600 hps in my flower room .....does that qualify me for the 600 club..? This is whats happening in there at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q-u-a-l-i-f-i-e-d!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam integra that is awsome, very nice plants how much did u yeild


The yield on those girls was 9.75oz. They were really fluffy though, i give credit for that to the light and nutrient burn. Thats when I figured out you really need a ec/tds meter for hydro.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> whats up 600 club, just put my babies into 1 gallon pots the root systems look very healthy and they are responding well. I'm debating on a fim cut or letting the grow go natural. any opinions?


dont fim. all fimming is is a fucked up topping attempt, i would agrre on looking at ubs topping techniqe, plants are lookin good to btw.



jats said:


> Hey All ,,,howzitgoing.... I run 3 x 600 hps in my flower room .....does that qualify me for the 600 club..? this is whats happening in there at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah i love a room full of pretty ladies, they look a bit droopy, might just be me. and yes i would think u qaulifi.

heres a few pics of my girls. also i picked up some earth juice microblast to start adding, i have never used micro nutes but i will be soon. i hope it helps a lil with the yellowing prob. also i bought some ph solution so i could calibrate my ph meter and i dont see why their is a 4.01 anda 7 solution, cuz it calibrates just fine with the 7 does anyone else use both to calibrate or just one. also picked up a new 600 watt sunmasters hps bulb, wich will be installed tomorrow


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dont fim. all fimming is is a fucked up topping attempt, i would agrre on looking at ubs topping techniqe, plants are lookin good to btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have both kinds to more accurately calibrate. Some expensive meter require you to calibrate with both. Also, when your probe is getting towards the end of its life, it will generally be fine in the 7.0 but off in the 4.0, which if it goes unnoticed, can lead to bad ph problems.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2010)

well i got a cheaper one its a milwakee ph600. and i calibrated it with the 7.0 and then was going to with the 4 but it was already reading 4 so i left it alone.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 4, 2010)

does anybody have any experiences with Sun Pulse bulbs run off electronic ballasts (I run a dual 600W Lumatek) I would only be using the 3K and possible the 10K if the results were good. and BTW all I'm looking for is a good head stash, not trying for an elbow a plant.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you 600 club, it was this thread that decided me on my new lights - I wound up with four of them! Only one is fired up right now - but all will be, within the next couple months. My oldest ladies - GHS Lemon Skunk - a pic of them the day they went in to the flower room, and pics taken last night. I cannot believe the bud growth in 17 days, and wow - what a huge difference over the 400w! Thanks again, 600 club!


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 4, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thank you 600 club, it was this thread that decided me on my new lights - I wound up with four of them! Only one is fired up right now - but all will be, within the next couple months. My oldest ladies - GHS Lemon Skunk - a pic of them the day they went in to the flower room, and pics taken last night. I cannot believe the bud growth in 17 days, and wow - what a huge difference over the 400w! Thanks again, 600 club!



Wow nice to have you aboard Doeeyed , i think we could use a womans touch in here ....


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Wow nice to have you aboard Doeeyed , i think we could use a womans touch in here ....


I agree with PT, keep us boys in check. 

Welcome to Jat's and DoeEyed.

Happy growing to the 600 Watters.

And have a great Friday!!

Peace, DST


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey man would you know of a site that i can order replacement roor parts from ?

i broke my dam diffuser and cant find another one so i need to order it online but dont know of a good site to try and use .... i was told everyonedoesit.com but i dont know about them


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Good Q PT, I just go to the shop in town....so never been online for that before (not like that helps you much!) I can ask them the next time I pass the shop if they can reccommend someone?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's a list of website from http://roor.de 

http://www.roor.de/frameset_roor_entry.php?lang=en


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's a list of website from http://roor.de
> 
> http://www.roor.de/frameset_roor_entry.php?lang=en



Thx man ...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey DST, can I get the little lightbulb guy too? How do I put him there?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Just sent him to you via messages. If you need any help give us a shout. Thanks for embracing our littel mascot.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 5, 2010)

I got him, yay! Thanks!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 5, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> cut after the second true node right above the growth at the node...this will give u four main lines...not just four heads but each will be its own main cola with plenty of sidebranching...search uncle bens topping technique for 2 or 4 heads...trust me read this b4 u chop anything it helped me tons


Agreed. I did this on grow 2. works very well. I also gave my new mom the same treatment. Can be a challenge to keep the branches from toppling during flower. Would work well with a screen i thinks. 



BudgetGrower87 said:


> whats up 600 club, just put my babies into 1 gallon pots the root systems look very healthy and they are responding well. I'm debating on a fim cut or letting the grow go natural. any opinions?


Its really just a preference thing. I did the ub tech and liked it fine. Im gonnna go for a natural this time though for the huge cola. Topping some strains from what ive read can increase yeild though. 



jats said:


> Hey All ,,,howzitgoing.... I run 3 x 600 hps in my flower room .....does that qualify me for the 600 club..? this is whats happening in there at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Ed too tall Jones to tall? 

Welcome to the club Jats. Nice looking setup there.



mcpurple said:


> dont fim. all fimming is is a fucked up topping attempt, i would agrre on looking at ubs topping techniqe, plants are lookin good to btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great MCP. Quite bushy. Did you ub top those girls?.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 5, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thank you 600 club, it was this thread that decided me on my new lights - I wound up with four of them! Only one is fired up right now - but all will be, within the next couple months. My oldest ladies - GHS Lemon Skunk - a pic of them the day they went in to the flower room, and pics taken last night. I cannot believe the bud growth in 17 days, and wow - what a huge difference over the 400w! Thanks again, 600 club!


Hey Doeyed welcome to the club. Your plants are looking healthy and happy under that 600 hehe. Im sure youll feel right at home here. Peace.



DST said:


> Just sent him to you via messages. If you need any help give us a shout. Thanks for embracing our littel mascot.


Hes getting out there huh D. Kinda cool how you can be reading a thread somwhere else and boom there he is. Clubs getting big.

Well time for the morning puff. Back to the schwag again fk. Itll have to do for now. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh, and here's a few pics from my pre harvest update....Cali Oranges and Casey Jones
> 
> Cali Orange
> It is basically one big cola
> ...


Holy moly what a cola. Man D they are all droool worthy lol Peace bra.



Integra21 said:


> This is for dst's enjoyment, but I'm sure the rest will dig it too. This is my first grow with White Widow under a 400w light.


Wow thats impressive Integra. Looks like a proper scrog my friend. How many plants did you have there?.


----------



## swish (Mar 5, 2010)

last night i did my water change and noticed some black slugish looking stuff..... i trimed my roots a lil, enough to get rid of moldy stuff but still got enough to be submerged in the mix.
Any of you guys have this prob??
Is trimming the roots this late in the game going to hurt em ??


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Soz Swish, Hydro question me tinks...someone will be along soon.

That's the pic I was talking about, Integra love it!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 5, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Holy moly what a cola. Man D they are all droool worthy lol Peace bra.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats impressive Integra. Looks like a proper scrog my friend. How many plants did you have there?.


Thats 5 plants right before chop.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking great MCP. Quite bushy. Did you ub top those girls?.[/QUOTE said:


> no i dint top these ubs way, i topped them on about the 5 nodeand then tied down all the new shoots to creat alot of main shoots. i think i might stop lst for a while though it seems like every time i lst i get a hermie, i woke up to find 4 pollon sacks on one and 1 on the other plant all unopend but one and i removed them all but im sure some pollon got out and will still get out, its a big plant to inspect. alsi im thinkin of ordering a grow tent any suggestions for a bigger one for a decent price, im gonna look on the internet myself but just wondering if anyone has good info on certain brands or what not


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Mcpurple,
I normally go here for good deals. it has helped me out alot. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best.html Hope this helps.


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 5, 2010)

How do I save the roger as a pic and not a link?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thats 5 plants right before chop.


Man pat yourself on the back Intergra. That is just amazing. 



justlearning73 said:


> How do I save the roger as a pic and not a link?


I got him in on the sig edit page. Theres an option to add a sig picture. Just save roger to your hard disk and then upload him into your pic album. Once hes in your library you want to start a new browser page on riu. or just hit Ctrl N which duplicates the page your on. Then you want to copy rog on one page. Then on the duplicate page go to the sig edit add sig pic and paste him in. Thankyou DST for teaching me that tech...... Ill pay it forward. That should get him in there for ya. I want to figure out how to make him a link to the 600 on my posts. Will report the outcome on that.

MCP ebay usally has some good deals going. Competetive anyways. Thats were i usally order any new equipment from. Which remiinds me i need to do some ordering. Well smoke em if you got em boys. Me got some dirt today. Half to shotgun a whole joint to the head to get a buzz. this sucks lol. Peace out Roger 600 Watters....... 1BMM


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks BMM.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

i ust see this on ebay and thought it funny that someone would sell used kit and photograph it like this.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/600w-HPS-MH-Ballast_W0QQitemZ140388708500QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item20afd1b094


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 5, 2010)

Whoo Hooo... Got me a good friday bud after all. Some Cheeeeezze... Thank you lord.

Anyways in a much better mood now lol lol .

JL73 Good job getting rog up. I didnt know if id mis lead you or not, but seems you got it .  Official now brulol. 

Well gonna spend some time with my son tonight hes getting ready to walk. Ive been sitting home with him all winter and its been truly awesome watching him grow up. Wishin i could show yall. Hes gonna be a heart breaker fo sho... 

Peace out with a burnout my nugz.......1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> i ust see this on ebay and thought it funny that someone would sell used kit and photograph it like this.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/600w-HPS-MH-Ballast_W0QQitemZ140388708500QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item20afd1b094


 
Lmao thats a cannabis cup winning light set up ther ayy westy. lmfao. No bidder yet. aww shucks lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

thought it worth sharing lol. Ill get my ballast from the shop rather than any one knowing i jus bought one on ebay lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 5, 2010)

great idea dude the only thing that makes me nervous about my grow is how much of it was bought online


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 5, 2010)

hey u guys think dutch masters reverse will help with a hermie about 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 5, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> great idea dude the only thing that makes me nervous about my grow is how much of it was bought online


Yeah i heard that. Big brothers always watchin. dont like that shit.. Wishin id found a hydro shop before me orders. Good thing mr clean face had my back. 



mcpurple said:


> hey u guys think dutch masters reverse will help with a hermie about 4 weeks into flower.


I was wondering about that too mcp. I second that ? peace 1BMM


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Mar 6, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> great idea dude the only thing that makes me nervous about my grow is how much of it was bought online


Same here! I've finally got a really nice set up that is functioning WAY better than I could have planned, but I got 90% of the equipment off of the internet (and yes, a good bit of it off of eBay!). Makes me a bit nervous at times, but I just hope the DEA has bigger fish to fry than little 'ol me!!!!! Plus, hopefully the sellers have the common courtesy to never divulge buyer info without a warrant --- which cannot be random (ie. the cops can't have a warrant just to see who all is buying HID lights, but they CAN have one to look and see if a particular individual has made any purchases from them, and if so, what they purchased. They're still gonna get you if they want it bad enough, but generally it's too much hassle for them unless you are big time. That all changes immediately though if someone starts running their mouth about your op, etc..............


----------



## THseaman (Mar 6, 2010)

600 watt lights suck. You guys are all fags with tiny little bulbs and airy buds...haha my shits better. Fuck you and your "efficiency" ratings LMFAO....I started out dumb but then I learned.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 6, 2010)

awww how cute look our first hater...welcome fuck tard


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 6, 2010)

im sorry guys that was uncalled for i should probably roll something up my tolerance for stupidity is on low


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 6, 2010)

I been watching and now have a something to show. This is my first grow, I have 1 600watter over 1 plant I let veg for way to long (long story) but it's kickin ass. This is my 600














*no lie one plant*


----------



## hairyrabbit (Mar 6, 2010)

Sup guys long tym no read .nyc lookin grow TCM04 wats that strain u pumpn out?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tcm04 said:


> I been watching and now have a something to show. This is my first grow, I have 1 600watter over 1 plant I let veg for way to long (long story) but it's kickin ass. This is my 600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good job dude show them boys what i 600 can do..the stalk on that bitch is massive


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 6, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> Sup guys long tym no read .nyc lookin grow TCM04 wats that strain u pumpn out?


La Women (freebie that took off)


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea thanks man. I am faithful to the 600 now thats for sure.


----------



## User Name420 (Mar 6, 2010)

THseaman said:


> 600 watt lights suck. You guys are all fags with tiny little bulbs and airy buds...haha my shits better. Fuck you and your "efficiency" ratings LMFAO....I started out dumb but then I learned.


and why are you in here?


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

THseaman said:


> 600 watt lights suck. You guys are all fags with tiny little bulbs and airy buds...haha my shits better. Fuck you and your "efficiency" ratings LMFAO....I started out dumb but then I learned.


put ur money were ur mouth is brother and show us some dense buds that u have grown with ur better than yours set up. Im guesing u didnt get any play at home and thats why ur hating on forums lol its all too clear and sad.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> put ur money were ur mouth is brother and show us some dense buds that u have grown with ur better than yours set up. Im guesing u didnt get any play at home and thats why ur hating on forums lol its all too clear and sad.



word!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tcm04 said:


> I been watching and now have a something to show. This is my first grow, I have 1 600watter over 1 plant I let veg for way to long (long story) but it's kickin ass. This is my 600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice bro. 

Good to see some one doing the same thing I am in process of doing and getting terrific results. 

Here is my single OG lady under a 600 in a 2.7x4.7 ft. on day 3 of bloom.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

Mr.GreenJeans said:


> Same here! I've finally got a really nice set up that is functioning WAY better than I could have planned, but I got 90% of the equipment off of the internet (and yes, a good bit of it off of eBay!). Makes me a bit nervous at times, but I just hope the DEA has bigger fish to fry than little 'ol me!!!!! Plus, hopefully the sellers have the common courtesy to never divulge buyer info without a warrant --- which cannot be random (ie. the cops can't have a warrant just to see who all is buying HID lights, but they CAN have one to look and see if a particular individual has made any purchases from them, and if so, what they purchased. They're still gonna get you if they want it bad enough, but generally it's too much hassle for them unless you are big time. That all changes immediately though if someone starts running their mouth about your op, etc..............


Hi there Mr GreenJeans, I reckon peace will be with you bru! Welcome to the 600. Let's see all those goodies then?



THseaman said:


> 600 watt lights suck. You guys are all fags with tiny little bulbs and airy buds...haha my shits better. Fuck you and your "efficiency" ratings LMFAO....I started out dumb but then I learned.


shit, I better tell my wife, I thought I was straight.





Solcyn26 said:


> awww how cute look our first hater...welcome fuck tard


hehe



Solcyn26 said:


> im sorry guys that was uncalled for i should probably roll something up my tolerance for stupidity is on low


Nah bud, yer alright.



Tcm04 said:


> I been watching and now have a something to show. This is my first grow, I have 1 600watter over 1 plant I let veg for way to long (long story) but it's kickin ass. This is my 600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More bumps for Tcm, nice one fella. Welcome to the 600, watch your arse, we'are all fags here.



hairyrabbit said:


> Sup guys long tym no read .nyc lookin grow TCM04 wats that strain u pumpn out?


hey hey hairy, howzit? 



mr west said:


> put ur money were ur mouth is brother and show us some dense buds that u have grown with ur better than yours set up. Im guesing u didnt get any play at home and thats why ur hating on forums lol its all too clear and sad.


Is there not something about men with big cars having wee winkeys...does the same apply to lights?



bender420 said:


> word!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





bender420 said:


> Very nice bro.
> 
> Good to see some one doing the same thing I am in process of doing and getting terrific results.
> 
> Here is my single OG lady under a 600 in a 2.7x4.7 ft. on day 3 of bloom.


Decent foliage ther parts. I got a litte one at the moment it's already shooting up in one crazy long stick like affair. 

Well peeps, just finished a morning of chopping. Will bump a few pics.

Peace to all, even haters.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

my man obviously aint seen bender's current grow lol. s++t i never knew i was gay too, oh well backs to the wall chaps fingers coming through. 

sweeeeet lady u have there tcm04  (cant be a 600 ur using pmsl)


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

Afternoon fingerez, 

Some pics from this mornings chop



A Cali O







And the Cali's hanging:
















And the Casey Jones 1 and 2:

No1:




















Casey No2:






super cropped branch





A big nug







Looking into the zoo post harvest






Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

Just to clear something up, don't want to offend anyone. Being gay does not in anyway effect your ability to grow weed, or any other plant for that matter. One could even summise that being in touch with ones feelings 100% would give one an ability to relate to other species and plants that we share this planet with (however, I don't beleive that last bit is true.)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

Big D man i was laughing when i saw them pics mate, WOW that's heaven to me bro  uploading some pics myself, only day 5 of 12.12 but i made my movable scrog! come check it out when u got a mo, should be up soon  

i haven't a problem with gays either just to set the record srt8.

edit just noticed ur "sun maker" that is the one


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy Shit!!!!! where do i start lol. First off to everone accept for our new hater. you get one of these 






Mr.GreenJeans said:


> Same here! I've finally got a really nice set up that is functioning WAY better than I could have planned, but I got 90% of the equipment off of the internet (and yes, a good bit of it off of eBay!). Makes me a bit nervous at times, but I just hope the DEA has bigger fish to fry than little 'ol me!!!!! Plus, hopefully the sellers have the common courtesy to never divulge buyer info without a warrant --- which cannot be random (ie. the cops can't have a warrant just to see who all is buying HID lights, but they CAN have one to look and see if a particular individual has made any purchases from them, and if so, what they purchased. They're still gonna get you if they want it bad enough, but generally it's too much hassle for them unless you are big time. That all changes immediately though if someone starts running their mouth about your op, etc..............


I think they should be focusing on the mexican drug gangs taking over our national forest's before fucking with good hard working americans who want to enjoy a bit of mother natures fruits. Its such a hipocracy being illegal in the first place. Gladly though were finally getting some states investing in scientific research on the pros and cons of smoking herb. Funny they cant find a single down side other than the current laws destroying & disrupting lives so uncle sam gets his cut. Fuck im ramblin again lol. Stoned on a bit of the cheese again.lol 

wrapping up. There are perfecly legal reasons why one would purchase lights & growing equipment. Lots of green houses or flower shops grow legit plants. Also alot of lighting in larger buildings is all MH or HPS. Places such as lowes or walmart. They are big fuckers too. I was noticing the size of the bulb in the one at lowes. Had to be 1000 watt or better?. I dont think that we small guys need worry about buying stuff. Does make the ol mind run though lol.



THseaman said:


> 600 watt lights suck. You guys are all fags with tiny little bulbs and airy buds...haha my shits better. Fuck you and your "efficiency" ratings LMFAO....I started out dumb but then I learned.


Wow you really packed alot of insult in that short winded comment. No proof of your better lighting to show. Wheres the pics dude.

Ill bet your growing in a pc case with a 100 watt cfl just jealous you cant hang with the big boys. We def dont need assholes like you around here. Just trying to fuck the vibe up.  Come back when you grow a set of nuts bitch.......



Solcyn26 said:


> awww how cute look our first hater...welcome fuck tard


LMFAO well put Sol. Having a good laugh on that one.



Solcyn26 said:


> im sorry guys that was uncalled for i should probably roll something up my tolerance for stupidity is on low


Mine too. lol But he deserved that.



mr west said:


> put ur money were ur mouth is brother and show us some dense buds that u have grown with ur better than yours set up. Im guesing u didnt get any play at home and thats why ur hating on forums lol its all too clear and sad.


 Areed Westy......



bender420 said:


> Very nice bro.
> 
> Good to see some one doing the same thing I am in process of doing and getting terrific results.
> 
> Here is my single OG lady under a 600 in a 2.7x4.7 ft. on day 3 of bloom.


Lookin good Bender. How far along are they?. or did I miss that. 



DST said:


> Afternoon fingerez,
> 
> Some pics from this mornings chop
> 
> ...


Wow and to think your wimpy 600 grew those maasive buds lol. What an exciting day for you bru. those CJ get my mouth watering everytime you show them. Also the others as well lol. Magnificant job D 



DST said:


> Just to clear something up, don't want to offend anyone. Being gay does not in anyway effect your ability to grow weed, or any other plant for that matter. One could even summise that being in touch with ones feelings 100% would give one an ability to relate to other species and plants that we share this planet with (however, I don't beleive that last bit is true.)


Gay or not dont matter t me either. Im not gay but i do feel the people who are, have the right to be happy in there own skin. Im not bothered by it. I dont understand it. But its ok with me long as im not getting my ass pinched hehehe. Joking. 

Well what a beautiful day outside. The snow will all be gone by monday. Kickass. 
Got sping fever something serious lol. Peace out wit a burnout 1BMM.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2010)

TCM dont know how i forgot you. Nice work/setup and welcome to the club


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 6, 2010)

Great harvest, DST! Awesome buds!


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 6, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Here is my single OG lady under a 600 in a 2.7x4.7 ft. on day 3 of bloom.





DST said:


> Afternoon fingerez,
> 
> Some pics from this mornings chop
> 
> ...


Bende, that's a hell of a plant. I thought I grew my 3 bushes out, but thats one giant lady layin out all sexy for us, cant wait to see her mature.

Dst, nice harvest. I thought that the cali looked like there wasnt that much bud until I saw the trimmed shot. Looks like you got a lot of smoke to enjoy very soon. Dont forget to do a smoke report.


----------



## Dr High (Mar 6, 2010)

Subscribed... when my grow is 600 equiv... count me in... til then i shall just read all of those pages.. of beautiful grows and bud porn.. this thread is a keeper. very nice job everyone. Peace


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

welcome abord Doctor, im yet to up grade from my 400w but I will be sooon this year lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2010)

THseaman said:


> 600 watt lights suck. You guys are all fags with tiny little bulbs and airy buds...haha my shits better. Fuck you and your "efficiency" ratings LMFAO....I started out dumb but then I learned.


sounds like hes still pretty dumb and didnt learn nothin



Tcm04 said:


> I been watching and now have a something to show. This is my first grow, I have 1 600watter over 1 plant I let veg for way to long (long story) but it's kickin ass. This is my 600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats a big bitch nice work:clap

and dst all them buds look amazing, and man those buds on the cali-o are huge colas nice work


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 6, 2010)

Right on, thanks for the welcome. I wouldn't say gay, just showin some love. Cool thread, fags or not you guys are alright. aha kidding.


----------



## Dr High (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> welcome abord Doctor, im yet to up grade from my 400w but I will be sooon this year lol.


Thank you sir, i also only havea 400 watter and some cfls for vegging the babies, do you still post some of your bud porn??


----------



## nickybrown91 (Mar 6, 2010)

THseaman said:


> 600 watt lights suck. You guys are all fags with tiny little bulbs and airy buds...haha my shits better. Fuck you and your "efficiency" ratings LMFAO....I started out dumb but then I learned.


HAHAHA I bet this homophobic loser has himself a REALLY big COck...............in his mouth right now!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2010)

ok i just sprayed the plants with the DM reverse to try to stop the hermie, i hope it works. also the plants are still gettin yellow the pics dont really justify the prob but here is a few of what the leafs look like when they fall off, any ideas on what it is, i added veg nutes already but nothin happend, the plants are stll growing quick but just yellow. lots of pics in my journal to come check it out if u guys want


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2010)

hey check out this video the song is good to but i posted it cuz in the video is nothin but a grow op, and a sick one at that multiple rooms for veg and flower and lots of lights looks like an expensive setup



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

7 week Querkle.





7 week Deep purple.





5 week uk cheese.





4 plants 1x cheese @5 weeks 1x psychosi @5 weeks and one Querkle at 7 and a Deep purple @ 7. Four hundred watts. Ill be geting a 600w soon as i can save 60 quid lmao.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey 600 Watters, thanks for the nice words. Looking forward to sampling and providing you all with a report. The Casey looks killer And like Integra said, I was also pleasantly surprised with the Cali O, perhaps they will come through in the end after me not showing much love. It was real leafy still at the end which distorted the image of the buds...but lets see what they smoke like. For some reason I was getting Chive smells when cutting it, but I was guessing that was coming from the chlorophyl in the leaves that were still gree?? maybes I, maybes no!

Gonna have to start planning what to do, I have Barbag in 12/12 now, but I wouldn't mind vegging my clones for longer so I think I'll need to make the veg tent the flower tent for a couple of weeks as all the clones are needing repotted quick stylle



Dr High said:


> Thank you sir, i also only havea 400 watter and some cfls for vegging the babies, do you still post some of your bud porn??


Hey Dr High, feel free to show and tell....you got that 600 in mind, which is good enough for us



mcpurple said:


> ok i just sprayed the plants with the DM reverse to try to stop the hermie, i hope it works. also the plants are still gettin yellow the pics dont really justify the prob but here is a few of what the leafs look like when they fall off, any ideas on what it is, i added veg nutes already but nothin happend, the plants are stll growing quick but just yellow. lots of pics in my journal to come check it out if u guys want


Well lad, your girls bud structure and general growth from those pictures looks like its coming on. Did you do anything about the Molybdenum. I found this little snippit of information....which I guess you could take a few root cause from for your problem. However, it could just be the plant doing it's thing. Perhaps it will be an early finisher. do you know what the flowering time is supposed to be on it?

Heres the info

*Molybdenum* Molybdenum is involved in enzyme systems relating to nitrogen fixation by bacteria growing symbiotically with legumes. Nitrogen metabolism, protein synthesis and sulfur metabolism are also affected by molybdenum. Molybdenum has a significant effect on pollen formation, so fruit and grain formation are affected in molybdenum-deficient plants. Because molybdenum requirements are so low, most plant species do not exhibit molybdenum-deficiency symptoms. These deficiency symptoms in legumes are mainly exhibited as nitrogen-deficiency symptoms because of the primary role of molybdenum in nitrogen fixation. Unlike the other micronutrients, molybdenum-deficiency symptoms are not confined mainly to the youngest leaves because molybdenum is mobile in plants. The characteristic molybdenum deficiency symptom in some vegetable crops is irregular leaf blade formation known as whiptail, but interveinal mottling and marginal chlorosis of older leaves also have been observed.
Molybdenum deficiencies are found mainly on acid, sandy soils in humid regions. Molybdenum uptake by plants increases with increased soil pH, which is opposite that of the other micronutrients. Molybdenum deficiencies in legumes may be corrected by liming acid soils rather than by molybdenum applications. However, seed treatment with molybdenum sources may be more economical than liming in some areas.

Just came back from the flicks after seeing Avatar 3D. I enjoyed myself after hearing mixed reports from people. Interesting, and it was all about plants in a way...

Peace guys and gals 

DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> my man obviously aint seen bender's current grow lol. s++t i never knew i was gay too, oh well backs to the wall chaps fingers coming through.
> 
> sweeeeet lady u have there tcm04  (cant be a 600 ur using pmsl)



thanks fingers. LMAO at this guys calling his grandfathers fags.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

Bump for our honarary member Mr West, you know your welcome round thes parts bru. Looking lovely there. Looking forward to doing some of this cheese lad.


mr west said:


> 7 week Querkle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> 7 week Querkle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear dude, as soon as I arrive to London, I want this cheese waiting for me on the airport. 

Fucking great looking man.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

wen u coming over bender ? Ill have a cut ready to flower for ur arrival if u like lol


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

that naughty cheese fairy gets around a bit, hehe....


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Well lad, your girls bud structure and general growth from those pictures looks like its coming on. Did you do anything about the Molybdenum. I found this little snippit of information....which I guess you could take a few root cause from for your problem. However, it could just be the plant doing it's thing. Perhaps it will be an early finisher. do you know what the flowering time is supposed to be on it?
> 
> Heres the info
> 
> ...


ya its still growing great the buds are gettin fatter by the day and packin on trichs. i also got some earth juice that has molybdenum in it and have used it already. i dont know the flowering time cuz i dont know strain, i just call them lucky charms. but it does seem like they might be fast finishers. and thanks for the info, im kinda startin to think its the plant doin its thing cuz nothing is helping really. and it has lots of leafs i guess ill see how they turn out


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

DST said:


> that naughty cheese fairy gets around a bit, hehe....



OOps i slipped up there lol, should of said the cheese fairy will have u a cut all ready to flower lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

just like my caseys i think, heres hoping for a quick finish for you..


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

quick, edit Westy, secret safe with me...


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> wen u coming over bender ? Ill have a cut ready to flower for ur arrival if u like lol


If all goes well I will come to UK either this summer or the late 2010.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

LMAO, The Cheese Fairy.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

bender420 said:


> If all goes well I will come to UK either this summer or the late 2010.


How long ya hear for, Ill have a word with don an that see if one or all of us can come see ya and get u high like a 747


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 6, 2010)

End of week six of flowering. Sticky and sweet you can smell them outside. The lemon skunk smells so lemony, can't wait to give her a try. The power kush and white widow are also doing nicely. Some of the girls almost feel wet they are dripping thc.

And now for the porn...


Two weeks to go and he already has his next crop popping. We are doing the attitude's skunk train this next grow. He's doing the kandy kush, kushberry and og 18, I'm doing the LA confidential, sleestack and one og 18. Make way for the summer skunk train.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 6, 2010)

One each, strawberry haze, malawi 99, sour cream and arjan's haze. As usual the arjan's haze is still lagging but finally starting to bud. The other girls are doing nicely and the sour cream is already starting to frost up.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 6, 2010)

Those are some Awesome looking girls. can't wait to see them in a couple weeks!! Way to go man!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> One each, strawberry haze, malawi 99, sour cream and arjan's haze. As usual the arjan's haze is still lagging but finally starting to bud. The other girls are doing nicely and the sour cream is already starting to frost up.



hmmm lookin and sounding nice mate, as MT said cant wait 2 see them girls in a few weeks


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh what a difference switching from 2 x 1000w HPS coverage on ea table to 3 x 600w digitals on ea table.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> How long ya hear for, Ill have a word with don an that see if one or all of us can come see ya and get u high like a 747



At the moment I am not sure, as I will be coming to UK for medical treatment. 

Won't that be some shit, donny, westy and bendy getting blitzed on some uk cheese.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

sounds like fun. There are a few hospitals to avoid in the uk lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 6, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Oh what a difference switching from 2 x 1000w HPS coverage on ea table to 3 x 600w digitals on ea table.


very nice


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

i'd meet u 4 one 2 bender bro


----------



## THseaman (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im guesing u didnt get any play at home and thats why ur hating on forums lol its all too clear and sad.


lol...says the guy with 10,000 posts in 2 years. LMFAO, that's like 15 a day isn't it?


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> my man obviously aint seen bender's current grow lol. s++t i never knew i was gay too, oh well backs to the wall chaps fingers coming through.
> 
> sweeeeet lady u have there tcm04  (cant be a 600 ur using pmsl)


Most DEF is man, why would I lie?


----------



## THseaman (Mar 6, 2010)

nickybrown91 said:


> HAHAHA I bet this homophobic loser has himself a REALLY big COck...............in his mouth right now!


If I wanted any come back I'd wipe it off your lips.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2010)

THseaman said:


> If I wanted any come back I'd wipe it off your lips.



its funny your dissin this thread, cuz i looked up all the threads you have posted and it looks like the only grow you have on record is with 1 600 watt hps so why diss the thread and why waste the time to do so


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> sounds like fun. There are a few hospitals to avoid in the uk lol



LMAO, I got that situ resolved.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> its funny your dissin this thread, cuz i looked up all the threads you have posted and it looks like the only grow you have on record is with 1 600 watt hps so why diss the thread and why waste the time to do so



MCP bro, muh fuhs like him don't deserve any attention, please don't bother wasting your time searching him.

IMHO we should just ignore him completely. 

Cheers, back to the SIXHUNNIES

some sixer plant pix coming up in a sec.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2010)

ya i know what u mean bender. its just stupid to do what he is doin. but who cares i guess


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

Some pics for the fellow 6ers. 


CJ under 600, bloom day 45


















OG 








Single OG under 600w, bloom day 6


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

Tcm04 said:


> Most DEF is man, why would I lie?


na bro ur cool, i was being sarcastic, never a good move online lol. just in relation to what mr seaman was saying about our "usless" 600w. thats what i'm taking about bro a real nice tree under one light 


edit - well said, just ignore him that's not what this thread is about


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya i know what u mean bender. its just stupid to do what he is doin. but who cares i guess



Yes Sir, who the fuck cares, no fucker like that should have the ability to effect our mood. LOL not with the medicine our 6ers are pushing out.


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na bro ur cool, i was being sarcastic, never a good move online lol. just in relation to what mr seaman was saying about our "usless" 600w. thats what i'm taking about bro a real nice tree under one light
> 
> 
> edit - well said, just ignore him that's not what this thread is about


Ok nice, I was thinking you were because of douche bag. Yea I think of it as a little kid if you ignore it it might go away. Sucks people have to hate for no reason. I though I had a perfect time to introduce myself though, put a foot in his mouth..


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 6, 2010)

Still haven't got my second 600, so no switching over yet, maybe monday.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Towers of Power *by Casey Jones.


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 7, 2010)

That is some FIRE! nice work.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tcm04 said:


> That is some FIRE! nice work.


Thanks bro, at this point I am just hoping that it smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 7, 2010)

i feel ya, im just about done with my first grow and it looks good i just hope it smokes like it looks.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

Brothers and sisters, just big WOWs all round. Loving these Sunday morning updates.



tat2ue said:


> Oh what a difference switching from 2 x 1000w HPS coverage on ea table to 3 x 600w digitals on ea table.


So glad to have you on here Tat2ue, those tables are looking great. Also GREAT to hear that swapping out those 1000 watt bulbs has worked for ya. Seems kinda appropriate for some reason at this moment on the thread, lmfao.....


And Bender is right. It's called throwing someone a Dinghy were I come from.

but the 600 still got  for all.



mr west said:


> sounds like fun. There are a few hospitals to avoid in the uk lol


yer not wrong there. My biz parts has just had his second daughter, and he could only be in the hospital when his wife was giving birth, then he had to leave!! Throwing up disease or something like that



bender420 said:


> *Towers of Power *by Casey Jones.


And heres some other Bumps of 600 peeps weed. Just soooooo many


Heads Up 






Benders trunk of funk:






DoeEyed's first porn post - looks like something from Avatar






MT - also rocking up


Integra's 400 and 600 work











And of course the 1BMM much rep to you bru for the support....watch this space for more to come from 1BMM







Tcm04's monstrous lady - loving the 600


MCP's suedo punch bag Weed


Our own Mr West, beautiful.


Our own reformed 1000 watt user - now loving his 600's Tat2ue



Sorry if I missed anyone, this was just the last couple of pages!!! (and if you are not on max threads per page, wtf not?) AWESOME work peoples. And thanks for lovin this thread, makes me all happy inside (but in a manly way, okay!! hahaha)

Peace,

DST

that post was so long, I managed to put my farewell in the middle...corrected now though hehe


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

That LA woman looks way too good to not smoke good. Nice work on your first grow. The standard for first grows are getting higher and higher, you certainly kept true. Just make sure to do thorough research for drying and curing as that is a very crucial part of ending up with good smooth smoke and complex smells, and flavorful taste. 

Is that LA woman a free bean from DNA via tude. I just ask because I had it too but gave it away because of the long flowering time.


----------



## jokertoker2012 (Mar 7, 2010)

this is my question i have a room that is 8 ft wide by 14 ft long with 2 1000 watts but one of my reflectors is a magnium XLLL, i have also co2 running too, i am fitting 35 plants in this area spacing every plant about a foot and a half apart how long should i veg for to score 3 zips a plant


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Brothers and sisters, just big WOWs all round. Loving these Sunday morning updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got damn DST, what a summary. 

Seems like all the 6ers are doing great. 

Much love to everyone. And enjoy your Sunday as much as possible.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

You too lad, have a good sunday, and thanks for bumping the summary, hehe


----------



## Tcm04 (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> That LA woman looks way too good to not smoke good. Nice work on your first grow. The standard for first grows are getting higher and higher, you certainly kept true. Just make sure to do thorough research for drying and curing as that is a very crucial part of ending up with good smooth smoke and complex smells, and flavorful taste.
> 
> Is that LA woman a free bean from DNA via tude. I just ask because I had it too but gave it away because of the long flowering time.


Yea I been reading and reading about it don't want to spend all this time then fuck up now. Yes sir thats the one I got some WW and that one seed came with it, really glad it did  Yea I saw that OG on your first grow that looked great. Yea thats true the information is there if you take your time and show em love things turn out. I'm still learning too thats whats cool cause it just gets better from here.

*Thanks for the love DST. Again great thread.*


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

Some of my Sunday update

Enjoy

Thelma Headband:
















Blackjack:













Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

nicely nicely, smoothly does it D mate. Oh by the way im not here I dont grow with 600w in one place unfortunatly. Might chuck a 250w in with my 400w wen her AI has finished lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow the club like doubled over night holy shit.  Looks like im the only straggler lol. Bender your CJs are bautiful. I think that is a strian id like to try some day. Although i read somewhere its in clone form only?. Normally i would try to say soething to all posters on the 600 but its damn near a part time job as the club is growing so fast. So ill just keep things short and sweet from now on.

Headsup Im loving the pics. Glad I can kinda see some of the strains growing in your room that i have on the way. Very good Job by you and stupid. 

MCP I hope your luck turns for the better dogg. Plants still look good bro.

The cheese fairy lol.. Im sure glad he made his way to the US lol. Deff some of the best pot ive smoked to date... Love it. 

DST thanks for the bump my nug. Looks like we may be having a cheese grow and show 3 ways gowing here soon. That would kick ass. Out of all the beans i got coming im gonna pop the cheese in first. ill try to catch up lol. 

Repot from the 1BMM Cave. Boring. My #2 showed his winky last night so im down to Just plant #1 but she's growing quick. I also got a backup clone of her in the cloner starting to show signs of root bumps. Still got a ways to go yet. Id show some pics but they havent changed much from last show.

Happy Sunday to all. Gonna get a puff in peace 1BMM


----------



## unity (Mar 7, 2010)

Man awesome, so many cool grows going on here  Props to DST for being on top of this thread 
Here are my girls at 15 days flower:

Peace,
Unity


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey folks, looking good everyone... Almost too good... I suspect Preformance Enhancing drugs?!?! 
I was hoping for some advise on this beautiful sunday. I have some of the lower fan leaves on my trinity turning a lil crispy and there are white dots... 
 
not sure if it's mg lock.. not sure of the white dots. I don't think i've been overduing any nutes, I'm following the FF feeding schedule, being very light on the Grow Big thanks!


----------



## unity (Mar 7, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Hey folks, looking good everyone... Almost too good... I suspect Preformance Enhancing drugs?!?!
> I was hoping for some advise on this beautiful sunday. I have some of the lower fan leaves on my trinity turning a lil crispy and there are white dots...
> View attachment 738530
> not sure if it's mg lock.. not sure of the white dots. I don't think i've been overduing any nutes, I'm following the FF feeding schedule, being very light on the Grow Big thanks!
> View attachment 738528 View attachment 738529


Cheers MT, did you break out the mag. glass yet? If not, I would, just to make sure you have no bugs 
Good luck!
Unity


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 7, 2010)

im not seeing any bugs on or under yet, will keep checking.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Hey folks, looking good everyone... Almost too good... I suspect Preformance Enhancing drugs?!?!
> I was hoping for some advise on this beautiful sunday. I have some of the lower fan leaves on my trinity turning a lil crispy and there are white dots...
> View attachment 738530
> not sure if it's mg lock.. not sure of the white dots. I don't think i've been overduing any nutes, I'm following the FF feeding schedule, being very light on the Grow Big thanks!
> View attachment 738528 View attachment 738529


 Too me that looks like chemical burn. I use fox farm too and my plants do really well and grow nice while im vegging. I usually give them up to 1 tsp of grow big. The Tiger Bloom is usuallyuwhat does damage to my plants. Some of my plants can only handle 1/2 tsp of tiger bloom some of them handle 1 tsp......2 tsp burn them every time. And I use cha ching too and when i start using that I have to quit feeding them tigerbloom or they get fried. That fox farm feeding schedule is junk I dont follow it....If I did all my plants would be barbeque lol.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Hey folks, looking good everyone... Almost too good... I suspect Preformance Enhancing drugs?!?!
> I was hoping for some advise on this beautiful sunday. I have some of the lower fan leaves on my trinity turning a lil crispy and there are white dots...
> View attachment 738530
> not sure if it's mg lock.. not sure of the white dots. I don't think i've been overduing any nutes, I'm following the FF feeding schedule, being very light on the Grow Big thanks!
> View attachment 738528 View attachment 738529


 Also If you use fox farms product be sure and use the Big Bloom also. Fox farm gets really hot in your soil and builds up salt very fast. Fox farm dont tell you this directly but all big bloom is doing is leaching salt from your grow medium. I had to do ALOT of researching to find that out. Thats pretty much what it does


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 7, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Too me that looks like chemical burn. I use fox farm too and my plants do really well and grow nice while im vegging. I usually give them up to 1 tsp of grow big. The Tiger Bloom is usuallyuwhat does damage to my plants. Some of my plants can only handle 1/2 tsp of tiger bloom some of them handle 1 tsp......2 tsp burn them every time. And I use cha ching too and when i start using that I have to quit feeding them tigerbloom or they get fried. That fox farm feeding schedule is junk I dont follow it....If I did all my plants would be barbeque lol.





williewill420 said:


> Also If you use fox farms product be sure and use the Big Bloom also. Fox farm gets really hot in your soil and builds up salt very fast. Fox farm dont tell you this directly but all big bloom is doing is leaching salt from your grow medium. I had to do ALOT of researching to find that out. Thats pretty much what it does


Thanks for sharing that info Willie. 

Question for you. Since you dont follow the chart do you have a manipulated version of it that works better?. I too use FF whole line at the moment and have noticed how potent some of it is. I never nute burned any of mine by feeding. Mostly from the solution dripping on the leaves while watering under the HIDs. Just curious. So far ive been raising a mother plant to clone from. Ive just been kinda trying to sense what it needs rather than follow the chart. This is easier said than done. Im no expert but trying to learn. Thanks for any advice. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 7, 2010)

Likewise, Great info, was finding it pretty hot as well. I have been right on i suppose with the grow big but have been feeder per the chart with TB, most likely what it is. I have been noting on a calender how much i've been feeding. it will be useful later in assesing a modified feeding schedule. Thank you for the info, you just saved me a lot of time and experimentation. 
BTW I am using FFOF soil. hot i've noticed
Very interesting about the BB. have been using it so that is a plus. Do you recommend using as much of that as they say?? it goes pretty fast so that would be nice if you only needed a tsp or a TBl.

do you recommend flushing? i was just thinking cutting nutes for a week and then back on with 1/2 to a 1/4 recommended.
Molassas?


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 7, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> mix in some veg nutes with ur bloom mix for atleast 2 weeks into flower..helps keep those leaves green and producing bud remember those fan leaves are your plants sugar shacks care for them as long as possible...even if yellow dont pull add some veg nutes and they will return to healthy color or fall of on there own



cheers mate - thats just it tho, i have been feeding with Biobizz grow and bloom in the following schedule & qty's:

first day 12/12 - 1.5 litre of 6.2ph water and 1ml grow per litre & 1ml bloom per litre.

when soil dry 3 days later (i have soil tester to use so know when bottom of pot is totally dried out) - 1.5 litre of 6.2ph water and no nutes.

when dry again 3 days later i gave 1.5 litre of 6.2ph water and 2ml grow per litre and 1ml bloom per litre.

then (after 3 days is generally when they are dried out) 1.5 litre 6.2ph water and no nutes.

then 1.5 litre 6.2ph water and 2ml grow per litre and 1.5ml bloom per litre

then - 1.5l 6.2ph water.

then 1.5l 6.2ph and 2ml grow per/l and 2ml bloom per/l.

then i flushed my Big Bang plant with 6 litres of water at 5.8ph 2 days ago.

NOTE:
on the same days my widows got exactly the same only in 1.25litre qty's because they are younger plants even tho they are in a bigger 14l pots - the BB is in a 10l pot (not ideal i know - noob knows beetter now!).

Sorry for the rant but you see mate i have been feeding veg nutes throughout the flowering period - maybe not enough do you think? Or could the BB be rootbound? can you transplant into bigger pot once its started flowering?

Thanks guys - again i apologize for rambling on!!

EA.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

man it seems like every grow i do has a major prob, and its usalyy the earlly yellowing. my plant is still droppin leafs and their is nothin i can seem to do to help. i have seemed to try every thing i could. she is stil growin great just hella yellow i wish they would stay greener till near the end like everyone elses plants on here. also this fuckin hermie prob. i dont know how they hermied on me but they have


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man it seems like every grow i do has a major prob, and its usalyy the earlly yellowing. my plant is still droppin leafs and their is nothin i can seem to do to help. i have seemed to try every thing i could. she is stil growin great just hella yellow i wish they would stay greener till near the end like everyone elses plants on here. also this fuckin hermie prob. i dont know how they hermied on me but they have



i have experienced this as well, i think the main culprit is the pot chemistry, way too much salt and fluctuating pH. Wash out the salts man a good handful times during the grow, especially the end. 

mix 1/4 strength nutes and flush the snappers out of each pot. This is what helps me keep the pot chemistry in a likable range.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> End of week six of flowering. Sticky and sweet you can smell them outside. The lemon skunk smells so lemony, can't wait to give her a try. The power kush and white widow are also doing nicely. Some of the girls almost feel wet they are dripping thc.
> 
> And now for the porn...
> 
> ...


Those look f-ing fantastic. You got a mighty nice harvest coming your way. Great work.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 7, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Oh what a difference switching from 2 x 1000w HPS coverage on ea table to 3 x 600w digitals on ea table.


Nice setup bud. Looks like its going great so far.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 7, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Nice setup bud. Looks like its going great so far.


 
Thanks for the kudos Integra but after looking at some of these other 6er's bud porn, mine looks pale by comparison. That montage of bud porn that DST laid out looks like a centerfold spread for High Times...great job DST and great job to all you other 6er's


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> i have experienced this as well, i think the main culprit is the pot chemistry, way too much salt and fluctuating pH. Wash out the salts man a good handful times during the grow, especially the end.
> 
> mix 1/4 strength nutes and flush the snappers out of each pot. This is what helps me keep the pot chemistry in a likable range.



well i did a flush about 7 or 8 days ago and it made the yellowing prob much worse but i didnt flush with nutes if thats what ur saying. and when u say mix a 1/4 nutes does that mean all the water i flush the plant with has 1/4 nutes in it or what cuz i though a flush is just plain water to wash out salts and build ups. also i heard flushing alot during flower is bad cuz it causes stress. do u think i should flush it again or what


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i did a flush about 7 or 8 days ago and it made the yellowing prob much worse but i didnt flush with nutes if thats what ur saying. and when u say mix a 1/4 nutes does that mean all the water i flush the plant with has 1/4 nutes in it or what cuz i though a flush is just plain water to wash out salts and build ups. also i heard flushing alot during flower is bad cuz it causes stress. do u think i should flush it again or what


the problem is that flushing with plain water mid grow can wash out a lot of good innoculants. Well first off what medium are we talking about because that can make a difference.

For 1/4 dose I meant this, for example: if your normal feeding consists of 2 liters of water mixed with 100% (or less) strength nutes, comes flush time, use a lot more water (say 6-8 liters) at 1/4 strength.

If at 100% strength your EC was 2.0. At 1/4 strength your EC should be around 0.5-0.7

Before you do any of this I need to know the medium, as everything I mentioned applies mainly to coco, for soil you should wait for some other folks to chime it.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> the problem is that flushing with plain water mid grow can wash out a lot of good innoculants. Well first off what medium are we talking about because that can make a difference.
> 
> For 1/4 dose I meant this, for example: if your normal feeding consists of 2 liters of water mixed with 100% (or less) strength nutes, comes flush time, use a lot more water (say 6-8 liters) at 1/4 strength.
> 
> ...



well im using black gold coco mix with added perlite cuz the soil is moisture hold. it drains fine and usally takes 3-4 days to completly dry out. and i think i know what ur sayin about usin 1/4 nutes just more water thanks a bunch for tryin to help me


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well im using black gold coco mix with added perlite cuz the soil is moisture hold. it drains fine and usally takes 3-4 days to completly dry out. and i think i know what ur sayin about usin 1/4 nutes just more water thanks a bunch for tryin to help me



ok good you are in coco, you can take my advice then. 

many good folks here have taught me never to flush coco with plain water, just use a very light mix. I also give an injection of innoculants just to give them a boost. 

For the next watering give them 75% strength nutes and see how they respond.

By this time your salts will be washed out and you will have fresh nutes in the pot, so the plants should really be thriving.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> ok good you are in coco, you can take my advice then.
> 
> many good folks here have taught me never to flush coco with plain water, just use a very light mix. I also give an injection of innoculants just to give them a boost.
> 
> ...


well it has coco in it it is also has soil in it and its all organic soil. so then ur sayin i should flush again. here is my feed schedule since the flush. ok so its bean more then 8 days since the flush. i flushed on 2-24-10,and then on 2-28-10 i fed them with 1/2 tsp cal/mag, and 1 tsp of veg nutes cuz i thought at first it was a nitro def. and then on 3-5-10 i fed them 1 tsp of veg nutes, 1 tsp of bloom nutes, and also 1tsp of earth juice micro blast. and just today i water with just 1 tsp of mallases


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well it has coco in it it is also has soil in it and its all organic soil. so then ur sayin i should flush again. here is my feed schedule since the flush. ok so its bean more then 8 days since the flush. i flushed on 2-24-10,and then on 2-28-10 i fed them with 1/2 tsp cal/mag, and 1 tsp of veg nutes cuz i thought at first it was a nitro def. and then on 3-5-10 i fed them 1 tsp of veg nutes, 1 tsp of bloom nutes, and also 1tsp of earth juice micro blast. and just today i water with just 1 tsp of mallases



did you check the run off pH and EC. 

I think your ladies should be bounding back soon. 

don't flush again. just feed at 75% dose with 10-20% run-off and measure its pH and EC find a bit more about the pot chemistry.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

hey folks, busy evening in the 600. Just popped out to the potting shed for my last joint of the weekend. Hope you all had (are having) a good one.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 7, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Those look f-ing fantastic. You got a mighty nice harvest coming your way. Great work.


Thanks integra. I'll be sure to include a smoke report as soon as possible. Still a few weeks left till they're smokable, that is my partner's crop. Mine is still seven to ten weeks away until harvest, they are sativa dominant strains.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 7, 2010)

So I'm thinkin', if worm castings are so good to use, what about worms themselves in your soil? Anyone?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man it seems like every grow i do has a major prob, and its usalyy the earlly yellowing. my plant is still droppin leafs and their is nothin i can seem to do to help. i have seemed to try every thing i could. she is stil growin great just hella yellow i wish they would stay greener till near the end like everyone elses plants on here. also this fuckin hermie prob. i dont know how they hermied on me but they have


MCP Im starting to think that its the soil itself. I can see with my new grow that the soil i reused is really root restrictive. I pulled #2 last night once i confirmed it was a dude and my roots at 4 wks from seed are not where they were in fresh soil from grow 2. Does this make sense or am i baked. lol. Ive been hearing that reusing soil is a no no. Im a believer now. Although mom is doing ok i can see the diff from fresh new soil to the hot water cleaned and reused. Just fruit for thought my friend. Its shitty because if thats the culprit its a hard fix. Keep your chin up sonny.. Peace 1BMM



tat2ue said:


> Thanks for the kudos Integra but after looking at some of these other 6er's bud porn, mine looks pale by comparison. That montage of bud porn that DST laid out looks like a centerfold spread for High Times...great job DST and great job to all you other 6er's


Alright Tat another WHO DAT brother in the house. Been a Saints fan for years. Actually i used to live just outside nola. But back to roots. Ghetto and wisshin id stayed down south. lol love it down there.

Dude your setup is fucking awesomekiss-assI envy theee. lol Really cool dude. Ill be watchin for your updates bra. Peace 1BMM



Heads Up said:


> So I'm thinkin', if worm castings are so good to use, what about worms themselves in your soil? Anyone?


Heads Up old buddy. I cant see why if the worms where dead that theyd be any diff. Maybe even better cuas of how fresh they are?. They say fruits and veggies start loosing there vitamin & minerals almost immediately after harvest. Maybe could be the same factor?. Interesting topic. Hope some more 600ers will enlighten us. Peace 1BMM.

Bout to go to my cave for a smoke break. Peace fellow Rog 600 Ws.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> did you check the run off pH and EC.
> 
> I think your ladies should be bounding back soon.
> 
> don't flush again. just feed at 75% dose with 10-20% run-off and measure its pH and EC find a bit more about the pot chemistry.


i checked the ph of the run off when i flushed and cant test the ec,i dont know what ec even is. but the ph reading was at about 5. i used the liquid test drops at that time but i never had a prob usin it cause all my plants seem healthy until a few weeks after fower started. i have since got A digi ph meter and have been watering with ph of 6.5-6.8. and they dont seem to be bouncin back their still getin more yellow and leafs droppin also the tips of the yelow leafs start to cutl backwards at the tips and dry up. i wil ph the runoff in the next feed. i can check the runoff when feeding right?



Heads Up said:


> So I'm thinkin', if worm castings are so good to use, what about worms themselves in your soil? Anyone?


 
i was tld it works to use warms in the soil and it fertilizes it and aireates the soil. i have tried this and the worms just seemed to die and then stink. also having worms constantly requires the soil to be really moist if not a lil wet so once the soil drys up so do the worms.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> MCP Im starting to think that its the soil itself. I can see with my new grow that the soil i reused is really root restrictive. I pulled #2 last night once i confirmed it was a dude and my roots at 4 wks from seed are not where they were in fresh soil from grow 2. Does this make sense or am i baked. lol. Ive been hearing that reusing soil is a no no. Im a believer now. Although mom is doing ok i can see the diff from fresh new soil to the hot water cleaned and reused. Just fruit for thought my friend. Its shitty because if thats the culprit its a hard fix. Keep your chin up sonny.. Peace 1BMM
> .


 

thanks for the help but th soil i reused was only used for a day or 2 from the other plant so it was still fresh with no roots in it and i didnt do the water treatment to it also it drains very nicley to compacted soil usally takes a bit longer to absorb the water. thansk again for the input i was told that it could just be a fast finishing strain to though i dont know the strain so i dont know the flower time but the buds are getting bigger by the day so its growing good still


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 7, 2010)

Glad to here that MCP good luck bud. Im chearing for ya. 1BMM


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats up guys, i did the UB prunning for 4 main colas on all, but one of my plants he isn't big enough. I've been using FF GB @ reccommended dosage and results look good. Hope your stuff gets better Mcpurp yellow sucks : ( 
peace everyone, enjoy


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for sharing that info Willie.
> 
> Question for you. Since you dont follow the chart do you have a manipulated version of it that works better?. I too use FF whole line at the moment and have noticed how potent some of it is. I never nute burned any of mine by feeding. Mostly from the solution dripping on the leaves while watering under the HIDs. Just curious. So far ive been raising a mother plant to clone from. Ive just been kinda trying to sense what it needs rather than follow the chart. This is easier said than done. Im no expert but trying to learn. Thanks for any advice. Peace 1BMM.


 here is my recipe I feed them every watering and im using bx pro mix.....for vegging i feed them Grow Big, Big bloom and Liquid Karma (Liquid Karma is the secret ingridient and is awesome it will have your leaves reaching for the sky!). When they are seedlings i feed them plain water with 10 drops super thrive ph 6.0 When they start to grow and veg I start them with 1/4 tsp grow big, 1 tsp Liquid Karma and 1 tsp big bloom. I usually keep feeding them the same amounts until I think they are ready for 1/2 tsp grow big (usually 8 inches). They only see maybe 2 or 3 waterings with 1 full teaspoon grow big and then its transplant time ( 15 inches). I keep them at 1 tsp liquid karma and 1 tsp big bloom for entire veg........When I start flower 12/12 I feed them 1 last time 1 tsp grow big, then the next watering i start tiger bloom. I start them out with 1/2 tsp tiger bloom, 1 tsp liquid karma, 3 tsp big bloom. I will feed them the same amounts for a couple waterings and if i think they are hungry i will give them 1 tsp. After 4 weeks i flush with clearex and then start to feed cha ching. I have to stop feeding tiger bloom when using cha ching because it burns every time. 1/4 tsp cha ching. I feed all the way usually up to day 56 then i flush with clearex and let it dry, water 1 time with plain water let it dry then its chop time. Its all golden


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

#1 rule......less is more


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

Too much Cha Ching


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Likewise, Great info, was finding it pretty hot as well. I have been right on i suppose with the grow big but have been feeder per the chart with TB, most likely what it is. I have been noting on a calender how much i've been feeding. it will be useful later in assesing a modified feeding schedule. Thank you for the info, you just saved me a lot of time and experimentation.
> BTW I am using FFOF soil. hot i've noticed
> Very interesting about the BB. have been using it so that is a plus. Do you recommend using as much of that as they say?? it goes pretty fast so that would be nice if you only needed a tsp or a TBl.
> 
> ...


 Yea I would flush it if I was you. The problem with the fox farms is you might not be burning them but you can be over feeding and the unused nutrients turn to salts in your soil and create ph issues and lock outs. That is what the big bloom is for...it breaks down the salts. For the molasses i never use it,,,mostly just the organic guys use it it has alot of nutrients and sugars. But we get all that and more with fox farms and try using liquid karma you will love it. I flush with clearex and 5-7 days later it is ready to harvest no chemical taste at all. And I use 1 tsp big bloom for veg and 3 tsp big bloom for flower. 1 tsp would probably work just as good tho


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 7, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> #1 rule......less is more


you are the man. thanks for the guidelines. should help me a cut down on the burn and i'm sure the results will speak for themselves. Will be getting my hands on some liquid karma and check the superthrive out very soon i believe.

off to see a lil Alice. see how it looks through the looking glass. first to make some tea...

Thanks willie


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i checked the ph of the run off when i flushed and cant test the ec,i dont know what ec even is. but the ph reading was at about 5. i used the liquid test drops at that time but i never had a prob usin it cause all my plants seem healthy until a few weeks after fower started. i have since got A digi ph meter and have been watering with ph of 6.5-6.8. and they dont seem to be bouncin back their still getin more yellow and leafs droppin also the tips of the yelow leafs start to cutl backwards at the tips and dry up. i wil ph the runoff in the next feed. i can check the runoff when feeding right?
> 
> 
> 
> i was tld it works to use warms in the soil and it fertilizes it and aireates the soil. i have tried this and the worms just seemed to die and then stink. also having worms constantly requires the soil to be really moist if not a lil wet so once the soil drys up so do the worms.


 You are growing in coco?? You are watering with too high a ph. Treat coco as a soiless medium and ph 5.8-6.0 Water it at 6 and should bounce back


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> you are the man. thanks for the guidelines. should help me a cut down on the burn and i'm sure the results will speak for themselves. Will be getting my hands on some liquid karma and check the superthrive out very soon i believe.
> 
> off to see a lil Alice. see how it looks through the looking glass. first to make some tea...
> 
> Thanks willie


 1 thing with the super thrive is it is awesome for root develpement but after they enter veg i cut them off super thrive completely. Too much super thrive and you can have potassium lockouts


----------



## leebingate (Mar 7, 2010)

DST said:


> This thread is for lovers of peace and weed, so no fighting please, unless it's organised, in a ring, and you have a ref!!!
> 
> So, funnily enough I have 600 watt HPS in a cool tube, with 125cm/6' ruck inline fan for cooling purposes, I have an inline fan (god knows the cfm) but it's a 20 watt pulling air in from outside. Temps range between 20-26c, and humidity sits around 55-60. I have a space of around 120cmX140cm (height around 2.6m.) I have set up my girls on steps, and have my 600 vertical in the middle, Trying for an arena type grow. I also have a few girls up in the stalls as an experiment (pics below).
> 
> ...


That looks too good Don!!!^^^^^^
At the the mo its a bit busy in there. But with the vertical, plus the shelving up above, I get a good bit more room (stack em high)
So/ 5 Cali O, but they are from normal seed, so some of them are going (when it comes to the 12/12 some are going to be male) To be honest, I have my eye on one of them, if thats a girly then I am well chuffed.. Then a few Headbands - 8  but I will keep the strongest looking ones of them, and 5 OG kush (3 up on shelfs though, and one up in the heavens as well (thats a twin). There will be added lights when it comes to flower time I am sure....And 2 mysteries. The new seeds I got coming through I want to veg for as long as possible....


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Glad to here that MCP good luck bud. Im chearing for ya. 1BMM


thanks 1BBM



BudgetGrower87 said:


> Whats up guys, i did the UB prunning for 4 main colas on all, but one of my plants he isn't big enough. I've been using FF GB @ reccommended dosage and results look good. Hope your stuff gets better Mcpurp yellow sucks : (
> peace everyone, enjoy


plants are lookin good. have u used ubs topping method yet if not i think u will like it. and thnaks for the hope



williewill420 said:


> You are growing in coco?? You are watering with too high a ph. Treat coco as a soiless medium and ph 5.8-6.0 Water it at 6 and should bounce back


its not all coco it is soil to it just has some coco coir fibers to help retain moisture. so i dont think that i would water it with soiless ph measurments.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks 1BBM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right on I know the stuff you talking about....Is it called Just Right xtra? Hmm I dunno sometimes my bottom leaves will yellow and fall off late in veg if they get root bound


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Right on I know the stuff you talking about....Is it called Just Right xtra? Hmm I dunno sometimes my bottom leaves will yellow and fall off late in veg if they get root bound


no its called black gold coco blend. here is a link for the info on it. 
http://www.pasadenahydroponics.com/black-gold--waterhold-cocoblend-soil/

and i was thinkin they might be root bound to. but then i thought wait because they were vegged in a 2.6 liter pot and then put into a 5 gallon bucket for flower, and this problem started about a week an ahalf ago. wich would mean they got root bound in less then three weeks. the owner at the grow shop in my city says thers no way it is bound. but i really dont know if it is or not


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 7, 2010)

So im doing my homework on raising a mother from seed to be a source of many many clones and this is some good reading material for the curious minds. got a few questions for anyone in know about cuttings {mainly}. Read up its worthy.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31919

Its gettin late so i wont ramble. My first ? is. Is trimming the tap roots a good practice. The tutorial says "The tap roots are not wanted at all" or something of that manner. Lots of feeder roots are ideal. 

So in a situation like mine where im bubble cloning to grow in a hydro set up, Does the same apply?. Curious? I love the science part of this hobby. very intruiging. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 7, 2010)

great read dude...i usually cut thru roots when i get rootbound either thru neglagence or lack of space but the idea of pruning roots when repotting is very intresting..ive seen workers at the garden center rip flower roots apart when seperating but ive always been kinda weary about choppin off ganja roots but i will give it a try with a couple bagseeds


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont know much about trimming roots on clones but my idea is i want more roots on my clones. You gonna push them so hard as it is. All I know is just what works for me and the more roots the better healthier the clones are


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nevermind what i just wrote i just now saw the thread and I dont know much about keeping mother plants. I wish I had an extra room to keep some mothers because im cloning the same plants 10 times then they start fading out and not producing.


----------



## stillhigh,thescienceguy (Mar 8, 2010)

i have a question! when im tryin 2 clone from a plant that shows preflower & is female, do i want 2 leave it in veg when cloning or bloom?


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 8, 2010)

stillhigh said:


> i have a question! when im tryin 2 clone from a plant that shows preflower & is female, do i want 2 leave it in veg when cloning or bloom?


 Its always best to take them in veg. I took some one time that was 3 weeks into flower and they took a month to get any root action. They was in the humidity dome so long they ate all their leaves off and even topped its own self. Yea take them in veg always


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

It does look like somethings had a munch on the leaf MT.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> This is for dst's enjoyment, but I'm sure the rest will dig it too. This is my first grow with White Widow under a 400w light.



bastad i just spent 10 mins looking for this so i could rep ya and it said. "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Integra21 again." ffs


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice article 1BMM!! Very interesting reading indeed.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a question. These four clones are my first ever. If it matters, they were done in soil. I had to tie the tall one down last night, and I noticed, the upper portion of the stems on all four is soft - as in super flexible - I mean like, you can almost _pose_ them, they are so soft! They don't have the rigidity I've come to expect from a plant grown from seed. Is this normal for a clone, or did I fuck up somehow?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey DoeEyed, Well they look mighty happy to me. Upward pointing leaves, etc.

According to the clone article posted by 1BMM above, soft tips are better for cloning as they have better growth potential. So you could assume that a soft tip on an already rooted clone has the same thing - plenty growth potential.....

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree With DST Ms Doeyed. Them clones look mighty happy to me. How long have they been in soil, Or a better way of puttin it. How old are the clones. If you just cut them they are going to be flimsy and droopy till they root. It appears to me they have and your well on your way to some happy plants. Good Job  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

So i was just reading about these new pots called air pots. Heres the link.

http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm

These look like the ultimate mother pots. May have to give it a try. Also if your worried about getting root bound in a long flower period these could be the answer. check it out folks. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Yo 1BMM, Don G and T and Las Fingerez and the UK boys are using these already. I am trying to order them from NL but having a mare, so will probably revert to a UK site. 

Did you not like the lassies accent on the video, good ole Scottish girl, and a Scottish made product as well!!!!! Who said the Jocks canny grow?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

Ohh yeah lol. Is that how the scottish ladies talk. Love the accent. Some day im gonna take me a trip over that way. Probably to Amsterdam first i thinks. lol Yup them pots look the business lol. Peace bud.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

that's how the nice ones talk...


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> no its called black gold coco blend. here is a link for the info on it.
> http://www.pasadenahydroponics.com/black-gold--waterhold-cocoblend-soil/
> 
> and i was thinkin they might be root bound to. but then i thought wait because they were vegged in a 2.6 liter pot and then put into a 5 gallon bucket for flower, and this problem started about a week an ahalf ago. wich would mean they got root bound in less then three weeks. the owner at the grow shop in my city says thers no way it is bound. but i really dont know if it is or not


 Hey McPurps I checked out that link you posted for your soil. I dunno man I think you sshould still treat it as a soil less medium. It says it contains peat moss and coconut. Im not sure how good those 2 combine together because peat moss is very very acidic like a 4.0 ph and the coco is a neutral 7.0 I use peat moss for my grow medium and I add dolomite lime into my soil. Imnot sure if you wanna put dolomite into coco?? but from what i was reading if it was my plant I would adjust the ph lower to 6.0


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> You are growing in coco?? You are watering with too high a ph. Treat coco as a soiless medium and ph 5.8-6.0 Water it at 6 and should bounce back


god bless u sir (regards ph)



1badmasonman said:


> So i was just reading about these new pots called air pots. Heres the link.
> 
> http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm
> 
> These look like the ultimate mother pots. May have to give it a try. Also if your worried about getting root bound in a long flower period these could be the answer. check it out folks. Peace 1BMM


new pots bmm indeed lol (only messin bro), my 2 girls in the airpot are taking a long veg 2 maximise em  Don GnT has done really well. we shall see for myself in about 3months... 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/113408-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style.html go 2 end 2 see the pics comparisons 

have 2 agree with the lads DoeEyed they look plenty healthy from here 

some really good info guys and girls, cheered me up after my 430mile round trip 2day lol


bmm u wanna hear this lady from work 40ish glasgow, thick as pigs crap accent, can just about understand her lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

Well ladies and gents, Just got of the phone with Mr clean face and it seems the beans arrived without incident. Haven't seen em yet but im so excited to have some real beans from a known source to work with. Will post an update later. Peace 1BMM

PS Las lol sounds like a milf lol jus kiddin bra lmao peace.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well ladies and gents, Just got of the phone with Mr clean face and it seems the beans arrived without incident. Haven't seen em yet but im so excited to have some real beans from a known source to work with. Will post an update later. Peace 1BMM
> 
> PS Las lol sounds like a milf lol jus kiddin bra lmao peace.


congrats bro

i wouldn't and thats saying something bro, believe me


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hey McPurps I checked out that link you posted for your soil. I dunno man I think you sshould still treat it as a soil less medium. It says it contains peat moss and coconut. Im not sure how good those 2 combine together because peat moss is very very acidic like a 4.0 ph and the coco is a neutral 7.0 I use peat moss for my grow medium and I add dolomite lime into my soil. Imnot sure if you wanna put dolomite into coco?? but from what i was reading if it was my plant I would adjust the ph lower to 6.0


well i use this soil in veg to and they are always really healthy in veg watering with a ph of -6-7 and they are healthy for the first few weeks of flower and then the third week hits and bam yellowing starts. its been like this now for three grows i will be watering with a ph of 6 now like u say to see if it helps i wont go lower though cuz if thats not the prob it will be if i go lower im gonna go talk to the owner of the grow shop here and see what he has to say about the ph cuz he has been usin the same stuff for years with no probs so i am gonna ask him later today thanks for all the help WW420


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i use this soil in veg to and they are always really healthy in veg watering with a ph of -6-7 and they are healthy for the first few weeks of flower and then the third week hits and bam yellowing starts. its been like this now for three grows i will be watering with a ph of 6 now like u say to see if it helps i wont go lower though cuz if thats not the prob it will be if i go lower im gonna go talk to the owner of the grow shop here and see what he has to say about the ph cuz he has been usin the same stuff for years with no probs so i am gonna ask him later today thanks for all the help WW420


is it the same soil ur using? is it one from a normal shop or a grow shop? have read that soil can change ph somewhere, after a few weeks? dont quote me though lol

edit - remember seeing ur post about the soil before but didnt look bro, sorry lol. dont really know much about that soil but have u checked the run off though?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

yes he uses the same exact stuff from his grow shop and yes its a real grow shop and a good one at that he just isnt about the money he actually tries to help as much as possible i get all my soil from him


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I agree With DST Ms Doeyed. Them clones look mighty happy to me. How long have they been in soil, Or a better way of puttin it. How old are the clones. If you just cut them they are going to be flimsy and droopy till they root. It appears to me they have and your well on your way to some happy plants. Good Job  1BMM


 Thanks guys! Those ladies are six and a half weeks from cutting. Had a bit of trouble getting them to root, it took almost three weeks. Only four survived out of ten. Pic of the day they were cut for size comparison. Built a stinkbud cloner for next time!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks guys! Those ladies are six and a half weeks from cutting. Had a bit of trouble getting them to root, it took almost three weeks. Only four survived out of ten. Pic of the day they were cut for size comparison. Built a stinkbud cloner for next time!


thanks too, u just gave me a good idea for my clones, i have a redundant fish tank! have had some good and bad luck with clones. at the mo i have a propergator with a heat mat underneath. sitting on top is a "blue" T5 striplight for growing plants in an aquarium. there doing really well, all praising to the sun, no yellowing yet  been about a week. watched a youtube vid on cloning, said that they like warmth for root development. good luck 

edit - nothing like a pic 2 tell the story  apparently cutting of the big thick bit helps??? thought i'd give it a go lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 8, 2010)

Man this thread moves fast. I was out for a day and I cannot even find where I left off. 

Hey MCP, great that other folks have chimed in, and we are looking in deeper to find the problem.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

Check out my journal for a run down on a diy bubble cloner. I just built one a couple weeks ago for under $50. 100% Rooting sucess. ok mr clean face just dropped off the beans so gonna work on an update peace 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Man this thread moves fast. I was out for a day and I cannot even find where I left off.
> 
> Hey MCP, great that other folks have chimed in, and we are looking in deeper to find the problem.


i know what u mean about this thread movin but its a good thing did u up the amount of posts u can see on each page i think i have mine set at 40 posts per page. and yes i am greatfull for everyone who has been helpin me figure out my prob its much appreciated thanks to all. also just talk to the my man at the shop and he says not to water it with a soiles mix ph and to just water it like any other soil.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> bastad i just spent 10 mins looking for this so i could rep ya and it said. "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Integra21 again." ffs


Sorry. So just go rep some people and come back and rep me. Problem solved. It seems like you have to rep about 10 other people before you can come back to someone.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw in some pics of a Headband I chopped today. I was quite surprised she is in the state she is at 8 1/2. Normally no amber to be seen.....

So here she is in her littleness, quite cute I thought.







You can see the snap on the main cola






A side nug:
















The snap











Hey 1BMM, glad to hear your beans arrived. Weyhey!

Thanks for keeping it strong at the 600.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

that headband looks small but delicious. Dont know to much about the strain, is it a light yielder?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> great read dude...i usually cut thru roots when i get rootbound either thru neglagence or lack of space but the idea of pruning roots when repotting is very intresting..ive seen workers at the garden center rip flower roots apart when seperating but ive always been kinda weary about choppin off ganja roots but i will give it a try with a couple bagseeds



I read about 'upcanning'...when you transplant you can take a razor blade or knife and cut down the length of the soil about a half inch into the root mass. It's supposed to help unrootbound??? them and also where the roots have been scored the root system will throw out feeder roots from the scoring. I go from a party cup to a half gallon grow bag to a three gallon container. When I transplant from the grow bag, I just cut it it half, scoring the roots in the process and then dump the whole thing into the big container peeling the bag away. I don't think you want to do away with the tap root completely masonman. Doesn't it supply most of the water to the plant??? I seem to recall reading that is the main function beside being the anchor for the plant in soil, again?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> that headband looks small but delicious. Dont know to much about the strain, is it a light yielder?


depends on how you grow it...(veg and pot size) I have topped and also left one to grow normal and both plants yielded exactly the same. This one was a small girl, but has finished super quick. Gonna be checking the rest tomorrow (most are still fairly green looking though)
Compare that to Thelma which is also a Headband, she's a decent sized girl.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

ok today i had a ral camera for a few so i went crazy with pics. i will post some of them here andif u would like to see the rest they are in my journal if u want to check them out and please do. girls are gettin fat still by the day. and when u touch the trichs by accident it feels wet and then like super glue on your fingers very sticky even the small buds below are coverd in them so thats good. they are on day 29 of flower. here they are tell me what u think


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

Good evening friends. Mr clean face just stopped by with the beans. Very excited. I got a nice suprise with my order too. Some UFO Dinafem freebies. Here a list of the newly aquired strains.

1 Great White Shark
2 Lemon Skunk
3 White Rhino
4 Train Wreck
5 Cheese
6 Church
7 Arjan's Stawberry Haze
8 Hawaiian Snow
9 UFO Dinafem White Widow
10 UFO Dinafem Blue Widow

And withoud further ado the pics.



















As you can see my camera is a piece of shit. I cant seem to get a decent close up shot out of it. 

Now im not going to be growing all these at once. I am gonna have to decide on 2 for now being im in to far on this hydro setup. If i where in soil id prolly go for 4-5. Still not to late i guess. but id need a hella soil for 15 5 gal buckets. I like soil growing. Weel see how work pans outr for me this year. Hydro is by far more expensive. Well thats it for now my friends. Still aint been down to the cave yet. Got some work to do in there. Will update the Bonsai mum pruning tech a bit later. Peace out my friends. 1BMM.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok today i had a ral camera for a few so i went crazy with pics. i will post some of them here andif u would like to see the rest they are in my journal if u want to check them out and please do. girls are gettin fat still by the day. and when u touch the trichs by accident it feels wet and then like super glue on your fingers very sticky even the small buds below are coverd in them so thats good. they are on day 29 of flower. here they are tell me what u think



Fantastic buds MCP. Tons of gland production. 
Bit nitrogen deficient, what do you think?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we have duly impressed each other with our growing prowess. I know I'm impressed by the stuff that's posted on the 600.

What I'm curious about, what method of growing produces the highest yields, indoors of course. Is it the DST step method, jigfresh and his massive vertical scrog, integra with his very impressive scrog grow, topping, lst'ing. Less plants, bigger pots, longer vegging times. Smaller pots, more plants and less vegging time? I hope I got everyone correct with their grows, this is from memory and we all know how a stoner's memory is...


Opinions.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Good evening friends. Mr clean face just stopped by with the beans. Very excited. I got a nice suprise with my order too. Some UFO Dinafem freebies. Here a list of the newly aquired strains.
> 
> 1 Great White Shark
> 2 Lemon Skunk
> ...



Congrats on your new line up. Although GHS isn't a fav of mine, you got a lot to work with and surely you will find some great genetics.


I just got blue widow the other day for the first time. I cannot tell you enough about how much I enjoyed the flavor. It is fucking delicious. 

I reckon for freebies you only get one seed, so be sure to keep a close eye on the Blue Widow.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2010)

You are going to be amazed by the bouquet of the lemon skunk, I'll give you a smoke report in a few weeks, stupid is growing her. I'm working on week four of 12/12 for my strawberry haze, beautiful girl, extremely vigorous. I also have one hawaiian snow which I'm saving to go with my super silver haze and neville's haze for a future grow. I'll give you a smoke report on the strawberry haze...in a couple of months. I'll post up some new pics this coming saturday. Good luck with your babies.

Edit...I forgot, (what a surprise), he also has a dinafem white widow going too. I see a few smoke reports in my not to distant future.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Fantastic buds MCP. Tons of gland production.
> Bit nitrogen deficient, what do you think?


thats what i was think but after the flush i had, i added veg nutes to the next feed and nothin happend, u thnk i should hit them with a lil bit more next feed, its been about a week an a half since it got the veg nutes.



Heads Up said:


> I'm pretty sure we have duly impressed each other with our growing prowess. I know I'm impressed by the stuff that's posted on the 600.
> 
> What I'm curious about, what method of growing produces the highest yields, indoors of course. Is it the DST step method, jigfresh and his massive vertical scrog, integra with his very impressive scrog grow, topping, lst'ing. Less plants, bigger pots, longer vegging times. Smaller pots, more plants and less vegging time? I hope I got everyone correct with their grows, this is from memory and we all know how a stoner's memory is...
> 
> ...


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok today i had a ral camera for a few so i went crazy with pics. i will post some of them here andif u would like to see the rest they are in my journal if u want to check them out and please do. girls are gettin fat still by the day. and when u touch the trichs by accident it feels wet and then like super glue on your fingers very sticky even the small buds below are coverd in them so thats good. they are on day 29 of flower. here they are tell me what u think


the bud health looks great, but the plant obviously looks like it is starving for N. My first plant I grew was in soil and looked just like that. Mine was caused by a ph lockout. What ph do you set your food and water at?I used to do mine at 6.3 and when I bumped it up to 6.8 they greened up a lot in a week and a half.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> the bud health looks great, but the plant obviously looks like it is starving for N. My first plant I grew was in soil and looked just like that. Mine was caused by a ph lockout. What ph do you set your food and water at?I used to do mine at 6.3 and when I bumped it up to 6.8 they greened up a lot in a week and a half.



i have tried the n already. and i thought it might be a lockout and thats why i flushed it and it just got worse i water with a ph of6.5-6.8. and i dont think that changing the ph by .5 will do anything cuz at that level it is still able to uptake the same nutes just fine here is a ph chart of what i mean theri not much of a change in the uptake. but i could be wrong


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm pretty sure we have duly impressed each other with our growing prowess. I know I'm impressed by the stuff that's posted on the 600.
> 
> What I'm curious about, what method of growing produces the highest yields, indoors of course. Is it the DST step method, jigfresh and his massive vertical scrog, integra with his very impressive scrog grow, topping, lst'ing. Less plants, bigger pots, longer vegging times. Smaller pots, more plants and less vegging time? I hope I got everyone correct with their grows, this is from memory and we all know how a stoner's memory is...
> 
> ...


I think Jig pulled up the highest yield of g/watt. Scrog's will almost always have great yields, buit the same results can be pulled of with some lst. I'm still trying to figure out how to get my arena scrog right(been unsuccessful so far) which is kind of a mix of vertical and scrog, which I think will get me my best weights. Its just hard to get the plants worked in and have the outside ones the tallest, but i think its as simple as a longer veg time to fix that.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

u guys think that the strain i have is just a really fast finisher or no


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Good evening friends. Mr clean face just stopped by with the beans. Very excited. I got a nice suprise with my order too. Some UFO Dinafem freebies. Here a list of the newly aquired strains.
> 
> 1 Great White Shark
> 2 Lemon Skunk
> ...


Get in there my son!!



mcpurple said:


> ok today i had a ral camera for a few so i went crazy with pics. i will post some of them here andif u would like to see the rest they are in my journal if u want to check them out and please do. girls are gettin fat still by the day. and when u touch the trichs by accident it feels wet and then like super glue on your fingers very sticky even the small buds below are coverd in them so thats good. they are on day 29 of flower. here they are tell me what u think


Very nice me tinks.



bender420 said:


> Fantastic buds MCP. Tons of gland production.
> Bit nitrogen deficient, what do you think?


I agree, but I also think that mcp has got so many bud sites up there that girl is just sucking the living shit out of the plant into the buds. Hey, she might even be an early finisher. You could give her a dose of extra N McP. Or contineu down your root and slowly watch the plant kill itself. I would do the latter, perhaps I am a bit sick though, it's called nature I believe.





Heads Up said:


> I'm pretty sure we have duly impressed each other with our growing prowess. I know I'm impressed by the stuff that's posted on the 600.
> 
> What I'm curious about, what method of growing produces the highest yields, indoors of course. Is it the DST step method, jigfresh and his massive vertical scrog, integra with his very impressive scrog grow, topping, lst'ing. Less plants, bigger pots, longer vegging times. Smaller pots, more plants and less vegging time? I hope I got everyone correct with their grows, this is from memory and we all know how a stoner's memory is...
> 
> ...


Thats a big post from my cranium so will come back to you on that tomorrow. But I think it's got to do with factors specific to individuals.



mcpurple said:


> i have tried the n already. and i thought it might be a lockout and thats why i flushed it and it just got worse i water with a ph of6.5-6.8. and i dont think that changing the ph by .5 will do anything cuz at that level it is still able to uptake the same nutes just fine here is a ph chart of what i mean theri not much of a change in the uptake. but i could be wrong


I don't think you'll see dramatic changes changing ph by point diddly mcp. not immediately anyone. ride this one baby... if you want to grow plants that look great, give great porn, get a well known breed from a well know supplier, and Bobs Yer Unlce, Fannys yer aunt, you've Got Yet Plant....

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

If the trichs are amber yes, otherwise, just deficiency or lockout. here is my White widow I grew in soil





Kinda looks familiar right? I kept messing with nutrients trying to get her to green up, but in the end, alls she needed was a ph she like better, never got that full healthy green, but this is her after a few weeks of a better ph...





its no a night and day difference, but it was getting better every week that passed. If I would have added veg nutrients after correcting the ph, she probly would have had some better color.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2010)

Just curious, how is your lighting positioned to accomplish vertical and horizontal at the same time? The idea is intriguing.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Get in there my son!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok i will be adding some grow big on the next feed anyone recomend what dose last time it was 1 tsp, and should i still add the bloom nutes when i do this. and ya i wish i new the strain. and i have been giving the best pics i can. and what is latter does that mean watch th eplant kill itself


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone heard of full Volume Growing, TLD mentioned it to me?

Okay, folks, nighty night.

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just curious, how is your lighting positioned to accomplish vertical and horizontal at the same time? The idea is intriguing.


Just imagine a scrog but layed out like a roman arena. Its kina like a square bullseye. The middle under the light beigh the shortest, then the middle ring slightly taller, and around the whole edge og the screen, the growth should be the tallest, almost looking like a fence of buds around the screen. The light is still in a hood positioned the same way as it is now, you just get the extra weight from the tall outside ring being 12"-18" taller than the rest and being hit with light from top to bottom. So it pretty much looks just like my scrog, but with much taller branches around the entire edge of the screen. That makes basically a scrog with a vertical scrog wrapped around it.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> If the trichs are amber yes, otherwise, just deficiency or lockout. here is my White widow I grew in soil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes looks just like mine except when they got real yellow the tips dry up and curl backwards then fall. and i guess i will change my ph by a few . to see if it works. once agian thank you to all tryin to help solve this


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> yes looks just like mine except when they got real yellow the tips dry up and curl backwards then fall. and i guess i will change my ph by a few . to see if it works. once agian thank you to all tryin to help solve this


What do you set you ph to in your water and food?


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, 4 autos under 1 600, I accidentally put the MH bulb in, I'll switch it out tomorrow.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

when i water it is alway between 6.5-6.8 and it only changes cuz somtimes i dont like to have to sit theri and add ph upper or downer to get to 6.5 exactly everytime. u think this could be a prob with a small fluctuation in ph


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> when i water it is alway between 6.5-6.8 and it only changes cuz somtimes i dont like to have to sit theri and add ph upper or downer to get to 6.5 exactly everytime. u think this could be a prob with a small fluctuation in ph


no, the small fluctuation shouldnt be the problem, i think it's more the ph you plant wants might be a little different than most. I would try to get it at the 6.8-6.8 range and watch how she reacts. If it looks better after a couple of day, keep going that route, if it looks the same or worse, go the other direction and try the 5.3 side out. Its really just trying a few different levels and seeing how she reacts. But dont make big changes at once. If the 5.8-5.9 side isnt wqorking, next water set it at 5.5 before droping to 5.3 on the next water/feed. If you keep messing with the food and nothing seems to ever help, it is almost always a ph problem.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> no, the small fluctuation shouldnt be the problem, i think it's more the ph you plant wants might be a little different than most. I would try to get it at the 6.8-6.8 range and watch how she reacts. If it looks better after a couple of day, keep going that route, if it looks the same or worse, go the other direction and try the 5.3 side out. Its really just trying a few different levels and seeing how she reacts. But dont make big changes at once. If the 5.8-5.9 side isnt wqorking, next water set it at 5.5 before droping to 5.3 on the next water/feed. If you keep messing with the food and nothing seems to ever help, it is almost always a ph problem.



mcpurple, take this with a grain of salt, this is from my experience after three grows and into my fourth, all in soil. My last grow I was very aware of my ph, after I mixed my nutes I would adjust, always down for me because of my high ph tap water to 6.5, as my babies went into flower, I lowered it to about 6.3 because I've noticed as time passes my soil would naturally drift up to around seven by the end of the grow. Personally, I don't think it's a ph problem, I agree it looks like a lack of nitrogen. I feed my girls an occasional shot of grow big even when they start flowering until they are done. Sometimes it's only quarter strength sometimes half strength. I also use cal-mag when my girls start flowering...anyway I'm drifting, depending on how much time you have left, I don't think adjusting your liquid ph is going to have much effect on your soil's ph in a short period of time. I would feed them quarter strength grow big with every watering for a few waterings, along with whatever other additives you use and see if that helps. I really don't think several light doses of N will have a negative effect on your baby as far as flowering, I actually think it will help. Good luck and try not to worry to much, it's only a weed and you can grow many, many more of them.

Edit...as I said I drift. I don't ph my liquids any more. I just add two and a half eye dropper squeezes worth of ph down and water away. Maybe I'm just lucky, my girls are budding like crazy and I couldn't be happier with their color. I fed them some grow big this morning and will again tomorrow morning along with my flower nutes and other additives.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, take this with a grain of salt, this is from my experience after three grows and into my fourth, all in soil. My last grow I was very aware of my ph, after I mixed my nutes I would adjust, always down for me because of my high ph tap water to 6.5, as my babies went into flower, I lowered it to about 6.3 because I've noticed as time passes my soil would naturally drift up to around seven by the end of the grow. Personally, I don't think it's a ph problem, I agree it looks like a lack of nitrogen. I feed my girls an occasional shot of grow big even when they start flowering until they are done. Sometimes it's only quarter strength sometimes half strength. I also use cal-mag when my girls start flowering...anyway I'm drifting, depending on how much time you have left, I don't think adjusting your liquid ph is going to have much effect on your soil's ph in a short period of time. I would feed them quarter strength grow big with every watering for a few waterings, along with whatever other additives you use and see if that helps. I really don't think several light doses of N will have a negative effect on your baby as far as flowering, I actually think it will help. Good luck and try not to worry to much, it's only a weed and you can grow many, many more of them.


I fixated on the ph because he had already flushed and added grow big and nothing happened. You should always see some changes from that, unles N is being locked out. But I have very limited experience with soil, so his advice will have more wisdom behind it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy Bajesus i cant read fast enough lol. Pages literally adding on as one im reading is done. I love this club

Thanks for all the pats on the back guys and gals. 

DST i want some of what your puffin lol. Just messin wit ya bra. 

Headsup Hells yeah bra cant wait to see that bud porn and smoke reports. Kick ass. Also ive read that there is really no best way to get a higher yeild. Other than a sog with alot more plants. In the long run you harvest more in a years time or so the theory goes. But in the states we have to watch the #s or its fed time. Still only a slap on the wrist though. I cant speek from exp cause im still wet behind the ears. Interesting topic though.

MCP nice pic post. Im no expert by any means but i thought the same as Integra when i saw your pics. This i know from Exp is that i was feeding some veg nutes ever other watering on the ff chart. I know that doesn't help much but maybe they do need a little N boost. 

Bender420 sweet, I was super stoked when i seen that blue widow bean. I dont think id even heard of it before today. I think the widows are gonna be my winter 2010-11 grow. Just because ive heard the WW is very pungent. Its a little easier to control the smell when its cold i believe. 

Yup im off to the cave. with my scwag joint Better than none i guess. Laters peeps. 1BMM.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2010)

The white widow is quite pungent.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> Well, 4 autos under 1 600, I accidentally put the MH bulb in, I'll switch it out tomorrow.


do u go to budbook also i think i just saw the same pics



Integra21 said:


> no, the small fluctuation shouldnt be the problem, i think it's more the ph you plant wants might be a little different than most. I would try to get it at the 6.8-6.8 range and watch how she reacts. If it looks better after a couple of day, keep going that route, if it looks the same or worse, go the other direction and try the 5.3 side out. Its really just trying a few different levels and seeing how she reacts. But dont make big changes at once. If the 5.8-5.9 side isnt wqorking, next water set it at 5.5 before droping to 5.3 on the next water/feed. If you keep messing with the food and nothing seems to ever help, it is almost always a ph problem.


i was told never to water with ph that low in soil.only between 6-7 but i dont know. i will raise the ph up to to start out next watering and see if any thig happens. thank you



Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, take this with a grain of salt, this is from my experience after three grows and into my fourth, all in soil. My last grow I was very aware of my ph, after I mixed my nutes I would adjust, always down for me because of my high ph tap water to 6.5, as my babies went into flower, I lowered it to about 6.3 because I've noticed as time passes my soil would naturally drift up to around seven by the end of the grow. Personally, I don't think it's a ph problem, I agree it looks like a lack of nitrogen. I feed my girls an occasional shot of grow big even when they start flowering until they are done. Sometimes it's only quarter strength sometimes half strength. I also use cal-mag when my girls start flowering...anyway I'm drifting, depending on how much time you have left, I don't think adjusting your liquid ph is going to have much effect on your soil's ph in a short period of time. I would feed them quarter strength grow big with every watering for a few waterings, along with whatever other additives you use and see if that helps. I really don't think several light doses of N will have a negative effect on your baby as far as flowering, I actually think it will help. Good luck and try not to worry to much, it's only a weed and you can grow many, many more of them.
> 
> Edit...as I said I drift. I don't ph my liquids any more. I just add two and a half eye dropper squeezes worth of ph down and water away. Maybe I'm just lucky, my girls are budding like crazy and I couldn't be happier with their color. I fed them some grow big this morning and will again tomorrow morning along with my flower nutes and other additives.


i to use cal/mag. also all my nutes drop the ph of the water way lowe almost to 4 so i always have to raise my ph with nutes but my tap water comes out at 6.8. so i think i should water with a bit higher ph mabye the water with nutes over time drops the soil ph. thank s for the info



1badmasonman said:


> Holy Bajesus i cant read fast enough lol. Pages literally adding on as one im reading is done. I love this club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have decide to give them some more nitro on the next feed think 1 tsp should be good or a lil more


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> So i was just reading about these new pots called air pots. Heres the link.
> 
> http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm
> 
> These look like the ultimate mother pots. May have to give it a try. Also if your worried about getting root bound in a long flower period these could be the answer. check it out folks. Peace 1BMM


i want some - they look ace, just what i need for some faster growth.
im looking for the fast growth of hydro with the quality of soil, these might help get the better growth rate.

cheers bro.

EA.


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 8, 2010)

HELP FOLKS........

got my Big Bang girl yellowing after just over 3.5wks flowering, now she's in a 10litre pot and is 22" tall, i have been feeding her biobizz grow and bloom in 2ml per litre for each on every third day at 1.5litres worth - please check the end pages of my journal thread (in my sig) for pics. Now could the yellowing be the plants rootbound? if so can a flowering plant be transplanted?

thanks guys.

EA.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

i just checked the trichs and id say 90% are cloudy and 10 percent is clear with no amber


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i use this soil in veg to and they are always really healthy in veg watering with a ph of -6-7 and they are healthy for the first few weeks of flower and then the third week hits and bam yellowing starts. its been like this now for three grows i will be watering with a ph of 6 now like u say to see if it helps i wont go lower though cuz if thats not the prob it will be if i go lower im gonna go talk to the owner of the grow shop here and see what he has to say about the ph cuz he has been usin the same stuff for years with no probs so i am gonna ask him later today thanks for all the help WW420


 Yea thats the best idea to ask the guy who grows with the same stuff how he feeds them. Im not really too familiar with coco but everybody seems to waters it a low ph (6). I had problems too with leaves falling off and yellowing too fast early in flower. I had to play around with my ph and it seems they take better flowering with a slightly higher ph. I usually aim for a 6.0 well vegging and 6.2-6.3 in flower also It would help to give them a shot of extra nitrigen from your veg fertilizer. I usually give them 1 last water at full dose of veg fertilizer the first week of 12/12


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Good evening friends. Mr clean face just stopped by with the beans. Very excited. I got a nice suprise with my order too. Some UFO Dinafem freebies. Here a list of the newly aquired strains.
> 
> 1 Great White Shark
> 2 Lemon Skunk
> ...


 Hey badmasonman a buddy of mine had the same combo mix pack from greenhouse seeds. The cheese, trainwreck and lemon skunk were my personal favorites. The trainwreck is a high yielder


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Yea thats the best idea to ask the guy who grows with the same stuff how he feeds them. Im not really too familiar with coco but everybody seems to waters it a low ph (6). I had problems too with leaves falling off and yellowing too fast early in flower. I had to play around with my ph and it seems they take better flowering with a slightly higher ph. I usually aim for a 6.0 well vegging and 6.2-6.3 in flower also It would help to give them a shot of extra nitrigen from your veg fertilizer. I usually give them 1 last water at full dose of veg fertilizer the first week of 12/12


i talked to him and he said no dont water with a ph lower than 6 cuz its not coco it cocblend it just has coir fibers in it


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> u guys think that the strain i have is just a really fast finisher or no


 Mcpurps I saw your plant. Those buds look good for 29 days. Yea she's a fast flower, probably will finish at 7 weeks. Make sure those calyx are swollen and stacked up tho. She looks hungry give her some nitrogen


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 8, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> HELP FOLKS........
> 
> got my Big Bang girl yellowing after just over 3.5wks flowering, now she's in a 10litre pot and is 22" tall, i have been feeding her biobizz grow and bloom in 2ml per litre for each on every third day at 1.5litres worth - please check the end pages of my journal thread (in my sig) for pics. Now could the yellowing be the plants rootbound? if so can a flowering plant be transplanted?
> 
> ...


 Just some helpful advise for you...I notice you grow your clones in the jiffy pellets. I was having some problems with a few of my plants and I couldnt figure out what was wrong with them,was driving me nuts. I took one out of the pot and was checking the roots out. It turned out that the net on the on the jiffy pellets was choking and killing the roots. So for now on I always peel the net off the cube once the clones start showing roots


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 8, 2010)

Just posted a new update on the journal. its rather long so dont wanna overload. Check it out peeps. Peace 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Mcpurps I saw your plant. Those buds look good for 29 days. Yea she's a fast flower, probably will finish at 7 weeks. Make sure those calyx are swollen and stacked up tho. She looks hungry give her some nitrogen


 

well the calyxs im sure will be swoll. unfortanitly these plants hermied on me about a week ago. so their will be seeds im sure ive been picking most sacks off only a few haveopened. but their still gonna be dank. and i am gonna be feeding it some N. on the next feed. i think i am gonna use 1tsp grow big. and hope for the best


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey 1BMM, nice seed list! I too ordered recently - oooh I can't wait for them to get here, here's what's on the menu:
15 feminized Dinafem Blue Widow
3 TGA Subcool Jack The Ripper
3 TGA Subcool The Third Dimension
1 feminized Dinafem Cloud #9
1 feminized Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
1 feminized Dinafem Fruit Automatic
1 feminized Dinafem Moby Dick #2
1 pair funky contact lenses
Ok I can't grow those, but still...lol When I plant again, I'll be alternating feminized Chronic with the feminized Blue Widow. Anyone else grown out Blue Widow before? To top or not to top - that is the question.
So which two strains do you think you'll start with? I can tell you from experience, the TW and WW will take at least 10+ weeks to finish, if that helps at all. The Lemon Skunk (GHS right?) are probably the bushiest plants I've grown thus far.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 8, 2010)

It amazes me how much coverage I get with a 600 compared to a 1000, there's really not a lot of diference. I'm sold on 600s.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

My white rhino agrees good sir


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

alright guys who wants to play guess-the-mystery-strain-about-to-600fied?

i have no idea im pretty sure that their sativas but i dont know anybody willin to take a stab at it

plus a pic of my growroom security in case anybodies feeling gangsta...lol


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> HELP FOLKS........
> 
> got my Big Bang girl yellowing after just over 3.5wks flowering, now she's in a 10litre pot and is 22" tall, i have been feeding her biobizz grow and bloom in 2ml per litre for each on every third day at 1.5litres worth - please check the end pages of my journal thread (in my sig) for pics. Now could the yellowing be the plants rootbound? if so can a flowering plant be transplanted?
> 
> ...


Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels:

"Could everybody please STOP getting yellow leaves". I am really begining to think this is just strain dependant...



williewill420 said:


> Mcpurps I saw your plant. Those buds look good for 29 days. Yea she's a fast flower, probably will finish at 7 weeks. Make sure those calyx are swollen and stacked up tho. She looks hungry give her some nitrogen


SEE^^^^^ someone else agree's



DoeEyed said:


> Hey 1BMM, nice seed list! I too ordered recently - oooh I can't wait for them to get here, here's what's on the menu:
> 15 feminized Dinafem Blue Widow
> 3 TGA Subcool Jack The Ripper
> 3 TGA Subcool The Third Dimension
> ...


I was like, cool strains, then I got to....
funky contact lenses, and I was like, wtf, hehehe..



Solcyn26 said:


> My white rhino agrees good sir


You can tell the difference between a White Rhino and a Black Rhino because of the fact that the White Rhino lets it's baby walk in front of it, and the Black rhino lets it's baby walk behind it...similar to White and Black people. (ok, a bit of a genralisation, but most African nations carry their babies on their backs...most white people puish their babies in buggies.....

This may sound strange, but it's also to do with the rhinos living conditions. The white is a field/grass dweller, whereas the Black is more in the bush or tree areas (hence why they have their children in front or behind respectively...savey?



Solcyn26 said:


> alright guys who wants to play guess-the-mystery-strain-about-to-600fied?
> 
> i have no idea im pretty sure that their sativas but i dont know anybody willin to take a stab at it
> 
> plus a pic of my growroom security in case anybodies feeling gangsta...lol


Def a cross of something, and I guess a Sativa dominant, although it's still quite stout.....I am assuming you don't know either Solcyn?

Em, Brain is stuck, will think and come back on it.......

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

1. *The Cape Times ( Cape Town )
*
"I have promised to keep his identity confidential,' said Jack Maxim, a spokeswoman for the Sandton Sun Hotel, Johannesburg , "but I can confirm that he is no longer in our employment.
We asked him to clean the lifts and he spent four days on the job. When I asked him why, he replied: 'Well, there are forty of them, two on each floor, and sometimes some of them aren't there'. Eventually, we realised that he thought each floor had a different lift, and he'd cleaned the same two twelve times. "We had to let him go. It seemed best all round. I understand he is now working for Escom."

2. *The Star ( Johannesburg )*:

"The situation is absolutely under control," Transport Minister Ephraem Magagula told the Swaziland Parliament in Mbabane . "Our nation's merchant navy is perfectly safe. We just don't know where it is, that's all."
Replying to an MP's question, Minister Magagula admitted that the landlocked country had completely lost track of its only ship, the Swazimar: "We believe it is in a sea somewhere. At one time, we sent a team of men to look for it, but there was a problem with drink and they failed to find it, and so, technically, yes, we've lost it a bit. But I categorically reject all suggestions of incompetence on the part of this government. The Swazimar is a big ship painted in the sort of nice bright colours you can see at night. Mark my words, it will turn up. The right honourable gentleman opposite is a very naughty man, and he will laugh on the other side of his face when my ship comes in."

3. *The Standard ( Kenya )*:

"What is all the fuss about?" Weseka Sambu asked a hastily convened news conference at Jomo Kenyatta International Airport . "A technical hitch like this could have happened anywhere in the world. You people are not patriots. You just want to cause trouble." Sambu, a spokesman for Kenya Airways, was speaking after the cancellation of a through flight from Kisumu, via Jomo Kenyatta, to Berlin . "The forty-two passengers had boarded the plane ready for take-off, when the pilot noticed one of the tyres was flat. Kenya Airways did not possess a spare tyre, and unfortunately the airport nitrogen canister was empty. A passenger suggested taking the tyre to a petrol station for inflation, but unluckily the jack had gone missing so we couldn't get the wheel off. Our engineers tried heroically to re-inflate the tyre with a bicycle pump, but had no luck, and the pilot even blew into the valve with his mouth, but he passed out. "When I announced that the flight had to be abandoned, one of the passengers, Mr Mutu, suddenly struck me about the face with a life-jacket whistle and said we were a national disgrace. I told him he was being ridiculous, and that there was to be another flight in a fortnight. And, in the meantime, he would be able to enjoy the scenery around Kisumu, albeit at his own expense."

4. *From a Zimbabwean newspaper:
*
While transporting mental patients from Harare to Bulawayo , the bus Driver stopped at a roadside shebeen (beerhall) for a few beers. When he got back to his vehicle, he found it empty, with the 20 patients nowhere to be seen. Realizing the trouble he was in if the truth were uncovered, he halted his bus at the next bus stop and offered lifts to those in the queue. Letting 20 people board, he then shut the doors and drove straight to the Bulawayo mental hospital, where he hastily handed over his 'charges', warning the nurses that they were particularly excitable. Staff removed the furious passengers; it was three days later that suspicions were roused by the consistency of stories from the 20. As for the real patients: nothing more has been heard of them and they have apparently blended comfortably back into Zimbabwean society. .


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 9, 2010)

lmfao...That last one just _killed_ me! Just dropped off 20 more people!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey 1BMM, nice seed list! I too ordered recently - oooh I can't wait for them to get here, here's what's on the menu:
> 15 feminized Dinafem Blue Widow
> 3 TGA Subcool Jack The Ripper
> 3 TGA Subcool The Third Dimension
> ...


Wow Doeyed got a nice selection there. I did a little research on the Blue Widow and in the text it said it was a real good strain for a scrog. So judging by that bit of info id say topping would be ok. Dont know if youll get more yield or not, but generally scrog grows are topped or lst heavily. Hope this helps. 



Solcyn26 said:


> My white rhino agrees good sir


Ewww them look perty. Im loving seeing pics of the beans to be. Very nice.



DoeEyed said:


> lmfao...That last one just _killed_ me! Just dropped off 20 more people!


DST loving the funnies. That las one was a knee slapper lol. I liked #1 to. What a dumbskie lol. Peace 600 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

No 1 is great, the funny thing, Escom is the Power company in SA (that's the real funny part of the joke actually, from an South Africans perspective anyway) Escom have royally farked up and there has been organised power outages at one stage for many months....we got hit one night down there cooking dinner, hey, no problem we'll have a Braai!!!(bbq)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

hahah good funnies D

#
and damn this thread moves fast


----------



## Dr High (Mar 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah good funnies D
> 
> #
> and damn this thread moves fast



Yeah, I Finally got through reading all of the pages and many many comments and this thread is good info... i love it.. i just wanna hav a 600 going to compare results with yuo guy, all im missing is........Space.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 9, 2010)

Dr High said:


> Yeah, I Finally got through reading all of the pages and many many comments and this thread is good info... i love it.. i just wanna hav a 600 going to compare results with yuo guy, all im missing is........Space.


Welcome to the club Doc. That reading must have took awhile lol. This thread moves fast. Hope you find the space for your 600. Peace 1BMM


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks 1BBM
> 
> 
> 
> plants are lookin good. have u used ubs topping method yet if not i think u will like it. and thnaks for the hope


Thanks dude this is the first time, can't wait to see the results hope it will increase my yeild


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 9, 2010)

just wanted to say thanks to all for helpnig me with the yellowing prob. i am gonna try a few things everypne suggested to see if it improves. and if not i guess all well i still think they are gonna produce quite a bit of dank just not as much


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I'm finally starting to figure this camera out after a couple years of owning it  enjoy the porn. She is 26 so legally of age 


Here is my 2x2ft. scrog I made for the WW along with the Trinity and 13 day old WW I just put her in the flower room yesterday. The screen is attached to the pot solidly. It seems pretty cool, we will see how she likes it though. I think video games are cool, but it doesn't work so hot with my GF...

I layed off the nutes Willy and no further damage. The buds are starting to show large increases in size and THC as well with less nutes and extra BB to make sure the salts are dissolved. 
Cheers all! - check the journal for more pics.


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everyone,
After a busy weekend being sick and working my arse off. I finally have caught up on my reading. Wow miss a couple of days and it took me for every to find when i left off. Man everyones grows are looking good congrats. I wish i could say the same. I feel like such an idiot. I can grow iveys like no problem and other plants as well, but can seem to fugure out the problem with my babies. On one hand the leaves are pointing up. On the other hand the color looks like crap and I have lost a few leaves since last time i posted. Temps are a steady mid 70's F. I have not fed them as I was told they had nut burn. I only water when the soil is dry. They are now in 16oz cups. Transplanted 2 weeks ago or maybe a week to week and a half. They are getting bottled water. I am at a loss. I finally got my FF in. Havent given them any yet. Plus I am using a HPS increased spectum bulb. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Here are some updated pics.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 9, 2010)

im not really knew to the 600 watt hps but this is the first time ive seen this 600 watt club. 

here is my first addition to the club : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pucM4JslYU0
&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw
&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9mB9ajdwo4
enjoy!  <- for you <-- me


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 10, 2010)

any pics or info on your growing


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 10, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> I think I'm finally starting to figure this camera out after a couple years of owning it  enjoy the porn. She is 26 so legally of age
> View attachment 741206View attachment 741210
> 
> Here is my 2x2ft. scrog I made for the WW along with the Trinity and 13 day old WW I just put her in the flower room yesterday. The screen is attached to the pot solidly. It seems pretty cool, we will see how she likes it though. I think video games are cool, but it doesn't work so hot with my GF...
> ...


 Yea thats whats up man! Your gonna get yourself a good recipe dialed in. You'll even notice how different phenotypes from the same seeds handle the fertilizers differently. Some are more sensitive and some take em stronger. Yours are looking good man!


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Mt marijuana dont forget to try that liquid karma. Its made by botanicare and is all natural. You will see it go to work right away..Awesome stuff


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 10, 2010)

heres my two grand daddys in 7 gallon. they are vegging under a 400 watt mh, but tomorrow i will be switching the bulb to the 600 hps.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 10, 2010)

a few harvest ago; hydro set up under the 600 watt


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> just wanted to say thanks to all for helpnig me with the yellowing prob. i am gonna try a few things everypne suggested to see if it improves. and if not i guess all well i still think they are gonna produce quite a bit of dank just not as much


Thats what the Cbs for my man.



MT Marijuana said:


> I think I'm finally starting to figure this camera out after a couple years of owning it  enjoy the porn. She is 26 so legally of age
> View attachment 741206View attachment 741210
> 
> Here is my 2x2ft. scrog I made for the WW along with the Trinity and 13 day old WW I just put her in the flower room yesterday. The screen is attached to the pot solidly. It seems pretty cool, we will see how she likes it though. I think video games are cool, but it doesn't work so hot with my GF...
> ...


Nice screen MT.....loved the gf comparison, hehe.



justlearning73 said:


> Hey everyone,
> After a busy weekend being sick and working my arse off. I finally have caught up on my reading. Wow miss a couple of days and it took me for every to find when i left off. Man everyones grows are looking good congrats. I wish i could say the same. I feel like such an idiot. I can grow iveys like no problem and other plants as well, but can seem to fugure out the problem with my babies. On one hand the leaves are pointing up. On the other hand the color looks like crap and I have lost a few leaves since last time i posted. Temps are a steady mid 70's F. I have not fed them as I was told they had nut burn. I only water when the soil is dry. They are now in 16oz cups. Transplanted 2 weeks ago or maybe a week to week and a half. They are getting bottled water. I am at a loss. I finally got my FF in. Havent given them any yet. Plus I am using a HPS increased spectum bulb. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Here are some updated pics.


ok so they have gone through it, but befor elong those are gonna pick up. The tops look happy to me bru.



orgnlmrwiggles said:


> im not really knew to the 600 watt hps but this is the first time ive seen this 600 watt club.
> 
> here is my first addition to the club :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pucM4JslYU0
> ...


hey mr wriggles, thanks for joining us and sharing some vids and pics. Peace.



orgnlmrwiggles said:


> a few harvest ago; hydro set up under the 600 watt


Yup, looking good.

Have a good day/night/morning, wherever you be at...

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

and damn this thread moves fast. He said it before and ill say it again. This thread moves pretty fast, if u dont stop to read something sometime, u could miss it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2010)

I was just reading the paper and i came across this article.


*Postman delivers cops to pot suspect *



Well for some reason it wont let me post the article. Anyways it states a man was busted after purchasing high tech farming equipment and having it deliverd to his home in napperville IL. The postman tipped off the cops and the cops made an arrest for manufacturing a controlled substance. He was caught with 2 pounds of freshly harvested bud. 

Word to the wise watch what you have shipped to your pad. Always ask a trusted friend to accept any ordered packages. This is far from where i live, but could happen anywhere. Just be careful. 

The article is in the chicago sun times [ crime ] section for anyone who cares to read the original. Peace 1BMM

http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/2087388,CST-NWS-pot07.article


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

Fekkin Jobs worth posty, bet he got like a $100 bonus in his pay packet, for wrecking someones life. I mean what is it with people. Just BORE of posty, you deserve a piece torn out yo asshole boy!!! Just sad.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

On that note, think I am turning into an alcoholic...off to the pub for a pint (although last night I only made it as far as the coffeeshop...hahaha)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep some suck ass probly looking for a promotion. Fucking brown nosers. 

Nothing wrong with being an elky. I am lol. Ive got a drinkin problem man one mouth and 2 hands lol. Drink a pint for me D.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> wen u coming over bender ? Ill have a cut ready to flower for ur arrival if u like lol


It's not bender... but your boy jig is being brought to England by the Mrs. We will be landing at Heathrow - Sunday 21 March. We will be there till the afternoon of Wed 24. 

We both are then off to Holland... After which I will be going onto Sweden via Denmark. Super exciting as I have never been to mainland europe before. 

Get your orders in soon if you want any kinds of gifts from the Los Angeles area. I have extra room in my bag.  (no not that kind of bag)



DST said:


> Anyone heard of full Volume Growing, TLD mentioned it to me?


Well I've heard of it the same way as you. TLD said "check out full volume growing"... but that is all I know. I've never been able to find information and now TLD is on another site. 



Solcyn26 said:


> i have no idea im pretty sure that their sativas but i dont know anybody willin to take a stab at it
> 
> plus a pic of my growroom security in case anybodies feeling gangsta...lol


LOL... I love the attack cat man. Looking mean, haha. Thanks for showing us.

I'll say trainwreck, for fun. 



1badmasonman said:


> Nothing wrong with being an elky. I am lol. Ive got a drinkin problem man one mouth and 2 hands lol. Drink a pint for me D.


Drink one for me too bud. I'm a member of the club as well, just non active.

McPurps.... Dude... killer plant bro. I'm a big fan. EDIT: I just saw the 'big fan' in the picture, HAHAHA.



DST... those stories were killing me. Crazy stuff going on around the world, eh?

And last but not least, welcome to all the new members. Great to have you all. And also to the other one. You know you're officially on the map when you get a detractor camp  (even if it's a camp of 1). So thanks "bro"... you have legitimized us in a way. 

Props to the 600


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 10, 2010)

glad you llike my plant jig. although it is a bit more yellow than i want atm


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 10, 2010)

yea jig my cat is bout it..he dont fuck around

i have no idea what strain they are shit i hope your right trainwreck would be the shit...i was just thrown of by the weird growth structure of the plant but i havent grown sativas or sat heavy crosses so i figured it had to be one the stems are all still green and soft after a weeks flower u know indicas are already hardened up like lil tress


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 10, 2010)

DSt thanks guess i am just a worry wort on them. Yeah I agree the tops look happy but the rest looks like crap. They are starting to get spots on them. I will try to be patient. Oh confirmed will arrive in Amsterdam on March 30th. Will stay till April 2nd then headed to Germany for a few days. Tickets are bought. I am so stoked.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Oh confirmed will arrive in Amsterdam on March 30th. Will stay till April 2nd then headed to Germany for a few days. Tickets are bought. I am so stoked.


Bummer bro... we'll just miss eachother. Maybe I can leave something stashed for you in a random spot in the city.


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure Jig just hit me up on PM where you stash it. LOL


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone used farfard?


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> DSt thanks guess i am just a worry wort on them. Yeah I agree the tops look happy but the rest looks like crap. They are starting to get spots on them. I will try to be patient. Oh confirmed will arrive in Amsterdam on March 30th. Will stay till April 2nd then headed to Germany for a few days. Tickets are bought. I am so stoked.


Don't over water, just keep them happy. Hold of on any feed and they should be right. Cool with the vist bru. Will be good to hook up wiyh riu'er in the Dam.



jigfresh said:


> Bummer bro... we'll just miss eachother. Maybe I can leave something stashed for you in a random spot in the city.


I am a frequent checker of random spots, better find a good one, hahahaha



Heads Up said:


> Has anyone used farfard?


 When I saw that word I just thought of my nephew when he was younger calling me a fart head. Anyway,it's from the US so never had the pleasure brother. Sorry. Hope to be of more help the volgende keer.

Peace, DST


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 10, 2010)

sup 600 club, my girls are just busting outta their 1 gal pots got the lights on 18/6 and just waiting for pre flowers to develop.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, still running a 600 and a 1000, but I tracked down my other 600, they finally sent it out today, I only ordered on the 27th, but on the upside, HTG Supply upgraded my shipping, and I should get it Saturday.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> sup 600 club, my girls are just busting outta their 1 gal pots got the lights on 18/6 and just waiting for pre flowers to develop.


Hey bro.... I'm confused. What do you mean by preflowers? My understanding was that the plants wont start showing preflowers till 12/12 has been going for a few day or a week or so. Maybe I am not clear on what preflowers are? Or maybe I'm just misunderstanding.

Not a big deal, but you know how you learn something everyday... well, I still need to learn something today... so I'm hoping you can teach me, lol. I'm running out of day.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 10, 2010)

preflower will show on veggin plants that are about 2 months old..some growers swear by preflowers its basically a sign of sexual maturity in the plant..others force flower therefore never see the preflowers....preflowers will show up as white hairs in your growth shoots...a good balance is grow a plant out till it shows female preflowers then take clones and drop them into flower as soon as they take root as they are as old as the mother was when u took them so u get the managable size indoor growers look for with the sexual maturity of long veggin plants..hope this helps


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 10, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> sup 600 club, my girls are just busting outta their 1 gal pots got the lights on 18/6 and just waiting for pre flowers to develop.


how old are they?


----------



## bender420 (Mar 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bro.... I'm confused. What do you mean by preflowers? My understanding was that the plants wont start showing preflowers till 12/12 has been going for a few day or a week or so. Maybe I am not clear on what preflowers are? Or maybe I'm just misunderstanding.
> 
> Not a big deal, but you know how you learn something everyday... well, I still need to learn something today... so I'm hoping you can teach me, lol. I'm running out of day.



Hey Jig brother, I thought the same thing about preflowers as you but I recently found out that some strains will show preflowers if vegged long enough.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> preflower will show on veggin plants that are about 2 months old..some growers swear by preflowers its basically a sign of sexual maturity in the plant..others force flower therefore never see the preflowers....preflowers will show up as white hairs in your growth shoots...a good balance is grow a plant out till it shows female preflowers then take clones and drop them into flower as soon as they take root as they are as old as the mother was when u took them so u get the managable size indoor growers look for with the sexual maturity of long veggin plants..hope this helps


Helps a lot. I've only ever grown from clones so I luckily have always gotten plants with preflowers from day 1 (day 1 for me at least). Thanks bro.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 10, 2010)

My ladies are doing well, trichs seemed to have come out of the blue this week. They're a bit over three weeks since the flip, now. They seem to have stopped growing upwards, as well. I'm thinking three feet is tall enough. Threw my clones in to start flowering yesterday - they love the 600 too, not stretching yet but definately showing new growth at the side branches!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

DST dude your not alchy your a scotsman.

dude im a geordie its a way of life up north man.

solcyn26 at first i thought the avatar was sweet but on loser insp[ection that duck looks mean as hell


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> sup 600 club, my girls are just busting outta their 1 gal pots got the lights on 18/6 and just waiting for pre flowers to develop.


 Lookin Lush BG87


Solcyn26 said:


> preflower will show on veggin plants that are about 2 months old..some growers swear by preflowers its basically a sign of sexual maturity in the plant..others force flower therefore never see the preflowers....preflowers will show up as white hairs in your growth shoots...a good balance is grow a plant out till it shows female preflowers then take clones and drop them into flower as soon as they take root as they are as old as the mother was when u took them so u get the managable size indoor growers look for with the sexual maturity of long veggin plants..hope this helps


 Nice post....


DoeEyed said:


> My ladies are doing well, trichs seemed to have come out of the blue this week. They're a bit over three weeks since the flip, now. They seem to have stopped growing upwards, as well. I'm thinking three feet is tall enough. Threw my clones in to start flowering yesterday - they love the 600 too, not stretching yet but definately showing new growth at the side branches!


 Nice DoeEyed. Your floorboards remind me of a gym with those pieces of tape on the ground.....wheres the centre circle? Anyone for a game of 5's?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> DST dude your not alchy your a scotsman. dude im a geordie its a way of life up north man. solcyn26 at first i thought the avatar was sweet but on loser insp[ection that duck looks mean as hell


 Hahaha....tell my liver that!! That Duck does have a mischievous look in it's eye!!!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Mar 11, 2010)

yea. 

don's a geordie, your a scotsman, and i'm an irishman. NOT alchy's...


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 11, 2010)

I love my green but man, I do love me drink too 
what do us excessive drinkers in northern cal fall under? haha I think "shitbag" works after drinking cheap malt liquor tall cans for a couple years straight now lol...


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Mar 11, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I love my green but man, I do love me drink too
> what do us excessive drinkers in northern cal fall under? haha I think "shitbag" works after drinking cheap malt liquor tall cans for a couple years straight now lol...


but there's SO MANY bomb micro-breweries in nor-cal! how can you neglect them?

Anderson Valley
North Coast
Lost Coast
Mendocino
hell even Sierra Nevada counts as a "craft brewery"

i can only drink well-made stuff... the malty high-gravity crap gives me an achin' head.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes Yes Tons of brew. I once seen a place in Montana called the Montana Ale Works. They had some 4-500 micro brews on tap from all over the world. A truly cool place. An Ale head here myself. lol

Man is this week dragging by or is it just me? Momma purp is bushing back up. Planning on sprouting a few beans tonite. Later Peeps 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> but there's SO MANY bomb micro-breweries in nor-cal! how can you neglect them?
> 
> Anderson Valley
> North Coast
> ...


Micro breweries....yummy. This is one of my faves (one of the only ones in the Dam) but it does the trick, and it's in a working Windmill










I posted these before on my old thread, but those who have not yet seen a real windmill in A-Dam






Peace fae Windy Miller, aka DST


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh, and if you wondered what IJ sounds like. Just say the letter I....we have a long I, and also a short I, the short I is spelt EI, just to confuse things....the mind boggles.....oh, and to confuse things more, and egg, is an EI...ffs I gonna shut up now.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool pics D. Like the windmill. Is that also where you buy ale? Some day i will make my way to see for me self. Got get me $$$ right lol. Peace


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 11, 2010)

Any jobs for bricklayers over in Amsterdam. Id move there fo sho.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 11, 2010)

or some tile work?? I'd trade the mountains for a couple years.
mmm. Big Sky Brewery - you guys get any of that where your at? any Moose Drool or Trout Slayer. I have Three Breweries in my town it's the shit. in a few hours I'll make the rounds for a good free taster buzz 
the Ale Works is in Helena I think... good place


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 11, 2010)

Ostrich beer? And I never realized how many wires were hooked up to a windmill. In my neck of the woods in florida, we're having tornadoes today.

Has anyone grown any sour diesel or g-13 haze? My sour cream is a mix of the two. I've never smoked or smelled sour diesel or g-13. I'm expecting a fuel like smell, instead it smells lemony, like lemon skunk.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

There's a shortage of skilled workers in The Netherlands. You just gotta make the leap. The freakin amount of people on the panel here is sad (25% of the workforce on long term sick) No wonder I pay 42-52% tax!!!

However, don't dismay, for the first 10 years you get a tax break as an Expat. 30% of your salary is non taxable!!! You also get mortgage income tax relief when you buy a house (on your whole mortgage) So on a mortgage of around 1/2 million euro, after you get your tax back it's about 1000+ euro a month (interest only) You also get decent long term fixed interest rates, mine is for 15 years.

There are pluses and minuses like every country.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Ostrich beer? And I never realized how many wires were hooked up to a windmill. In my neck of the woods in florida, we're having tornadoes today.
> 
> Has anyone grown any sour diesel or g-13 haze? My sour cream is a mix of the two. I've never smoked or smelled sour diesel or g-13. I'm expecting a fuel like smell, instead it smells lemony, like lemon skunk.


I smoked the g-13 haze from Barneys, it has a real citrus smell to it. Reminds me a bit of the silver haze of old. Never grown it though.
I think you'll find the diesel will come through in the taste of the sour if not the smell. Seems to be the way with the Casey (that looks just like a Sour Diesel)


----------



## durbanmistyman (Mar 11, 2010)

hey guys these are from yesterday, the last day of veg. they are now in thier first dark cycle of 12/12.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 11, 2010)

OK, thanks my foreign friend...or am I the foreigner? It's been so long since I've smoked any sativa. One thing for certain, it's going to be one crystal covered lady. My arjan's haze #1 clone pulled through and she's having a gay old time in her red party cup. I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with her...my guess is I'll end up torturing her with experimentation and hope she survives to become a mother. Today is the end of week four of 12/12, only six more weeks or so to go. Thankfully my blessed partner in stupid, his crop will be meeting it's maker on the twentieth. I haven't seen his girls since last saturday and I'm curious to see if the gravity had any effect on the bud. I have a rare day off tomorrow, maybe I can see them then. I'll post up some new pics of our grows saturday...and masonman, wait till you see the strawberry haze.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice looking plants, do you know their sex?


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Enjoy the day off Heads Up. I am praying to the ganja god that my Barbagseed turns into a girl. it's been on 12/12 for a few days but nowt yet. It looks to be leaning on the sativa side....

No foreigners around here. we are all 600 Watters bru!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 11, 2010)

That we are my friend, six hundred through and through, all of us. Good luck with the barbagseed, you might get one of those real killer phenos show up.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> hey guys these are from yesterday, the last day of veg. they are now in thier first dark cycle of 12/12.


nice work Durban! rep to you bud. remind us, are they fems or clones?


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> That we are my friend, six hundred through and through, all of us. Good luck with the barbagseed, you might get one of those real killer phenos show up.


You just never know.

I got two of my headbands sitting next to me in my living room. Had to make space in the veg tent. i am thinking of just letting em grow out and put them outside when the weather perks up. I am figuring that now the light is increasing each day, they will continue to veg until I a/ decide to 12/12 them into flower, or b/ we get to the end of june....

Heres a couple of porn shots:

One sad empty bottle of amber nectre, and a full jar of amber nectre....






Casey - Cali Orange - Casey Jones


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 11, 2010)

You know what they say dst, when one jar closes, another opens. I have a jar just like those, except mine only has a few lonely buds left in it.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sup 600 club, starting to see a few pre-flowers on day 23 of my journey. only a few males so far, but it's all good more room for the ladies. anyone think 16-8 is a good idea to speed up pre-flower development? right now i've been runnin 18-6 and its doing fine just curious on the consensus. the UB pruning looks nice, I'm going to leave 1 normal to compare yeild results here are my pics from today. Journal is in the link


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

To be honest BG87, I just slam them straight into 12/12....I think Mr West's good lady done a reduction in time before flower, 18,16,14,12...not sure but it's a bit closer to nature I guess. Nto going to harm them.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 11, 2010)

DST said:


> You just never know.
> 
> I got two of my headbands sitting next to me in my living room. Had to make space in the veg tent. i am thinking of just letting em grow out and put them outside when the weather perks up. I am figuring that now the light is increasing each day, they will continue to veg until I a/ decide to 12/12 them into flower, or b/ we get to the end of june....
> 
> ...




bud looks killer dst, and i saw that bottle and it almost made throw up man. i used to be an alcoholic well still am once a alcy always an alcy. but i havent drank for a long time. and just the looks of it now takes me back and makes me sick to my stomach. 


also today i was at the hydro store buyin some trimmers and pots and i got the GH flora nova veg cuz i think my fox farms was a bit to old to be usin now. i told the the owner what my plants were doin and told him that once they are yellow the tips dry out and curl backwards. and he ask my humidity and i said it is real low. i dont know the exact cuz i dont have a meter to measure humidity but it is pretty easy to tell by the way the air feels and if it is easy or hard to breath. and he said well if your humidity is real low then it can cause what is happening. so im gonna go get a temp and humidity reader to make an accurate reading. what humidity is best for flower anybody. 


sorry for the long post to but just thought id let you guys know i put 2 shiskaberry clones into flower today


----------



## durbanmistyman (Mar 11, 2010)

DST said:


> nice work Durban! rep to you bud. remind us, are they fems or clones?


they are all fem seeds. 1 ww 1 superskunk 1 midnight kush 1 lemon skunk, 4 sleestack.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> bud looks killer dst, and i saw that bottle and it almost made throw up man. i used to be an alcoholic well still am once a alcy always an alcy. but i havent drank for a long time. and just the looks of it now takes me back and makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> also today i was at the hydro store buyin some trimmers and pots and i got the GH flora nova veg cuz i think my fox farms was a bit to old to be usin now. i told the the owner what my plants were doin and told him that once they are yellow the tips dry out and curl backwards. and he ask my humidity and i said it is real low. i dont know the exact cuz i dont have a meter to measure humidity but it is pretty easy to tell by the way the air feels and if it is easy or hard to breath. and he said well if your humidity is real low then it can cause what is happening. so im gonna go get a temp and humidity reader to make an accurate reading. what humidity is best for flower anybody.
> ...


Sorry for making you sick mcp,..and no worries with the post, long or not, as a founder member you got the right to post away bru



durbanmistyman said:


> they are all fem seeds. 1 ww 1 superskunk 1 midnight kush 1 lemon skunk, 4 sleestack.


Ok, I remember, was just being a lazy bas and not searching back, The Sleestack is a good one for sure. Seen that in one of the local c-shops.

goodnight peeps,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 11, 2010)

its ok dst it aint your fault or nothin mainly mine. and i dont care its theri i just thought id share that cuz im baked. bud looks killer though bud will never make me feel sick unless its from mexico


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 11, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> Sup 600 club, starting to see a few pre-flowers on day 23 of my journey. only a few males so far, but it's all good more room for the ladies. anyone think 16-8 is a good idea to speed up pre-flower development? right now i've been runnin 18-6 and its doing fine just curious on the consensus. the UB pruning looks nice, I'm going to leave 1 normal to compare yeild results here are my pics from today. Journal is in the link


i would flower asap


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 11, 2010)

MCP- well that makes two of us. Looking at it doesnt make me sick but certain smells of it will. I still cook with wines and stuff like that though. Checked on my girls today and they are looking up. The bottom leaves still look bad, so i try not to look at them. The tops are looking good though. The pics here they are under the light so they look more yellow than they really are. Plus here is my grow room. 3.5 x 4 x 9. Not bad for a fake wall in a closet. Ok not bad for my first real attempt anyway. I am happy with it.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 11, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i would flower asap





DST said:


> To be honest BG87, I just slam them straight into 12/12....I think Mr West's good lady done a reduction in time before flower, 18,16,14,12...not sure but it's a bit closer to nature I guess. Nto going to harm them.


Thanks for the feedback guys. gonna go 12/12 on day 30. cant wait


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 11, 2010)

not to beat a dead horse budget grower but i dont know how much vertical space u got but if u wait much longer those babys are gonna crowd each other out something nasty that is if there all female if u still have to pull males than u shoul be alright...and overgrown growspace is like triple the work


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 11, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> they are all fem seeds. 1 ww 1 superskunk 1 midnight kush 1 lemon skunk, 4 sleestack.



My partner has a white widow and a lemon skunk almost ready to be harvested. My next grow, courtesy of the attitude I'll be growing one each of sleestack, LA confidential and og-18, all crossed with skunk. I have a few thc bomb beans, some of my mutant seeds and a few other select mystery bagseeds. I'm thinking of growing eighteen plants in one gallon grow bags for shits and giggles to see the outcome if I top them all.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 11, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> or some tile work?? I'd trade the mountains for a couple years.
> mmm. Big Sky Brewery - you guys get any of that where your at? any Moose Drool or Trout Slayer. I have Three Breweries in my town it's the shit. in a few hours I'll make the rounds for a good free taster buzz
> the Ale Works is in Helena I think... good place


Hey MT ive had the privledge of both. When i was working in MT they had Moose Droul & Trout Slayer on tap at almost every bar. And the poker rooms in almost every bar. That Fucking place rocks. I love that state, well the western side anyways lol. Def a must see for the rambler...

Ohh and the Ale works I visited was in Bozeman on the main drag. It was an old train station im pretty sure. Its been years since ive been out there. Good food and good times. I worked in Big Sky and Belgrade while i was in those parts. Work Slow out that way too? 



Heads Up said:


> Ostrich beer? And I never realized how many wires were hooked up to a windmill. In my neck of the woods in florida, we're having tornadoes today.
> 
> Has anyone grown any sour diesel or g-13 haze? My sour cream is a mix of the two. I've never smoked or smelled sour diesel or g-13. I'm expecting a fuel like smell, instead it smells lemony, like lemon skunk.


Headsup ive been puffin the sour d most of the winter. I got to tell ya until i puffed the cheese it was my fav. Ive never grown it myself my stoner buddy that i grew up with has a pretty nice setup and grows it exclusively. Im not sure of the exact genetics. I have had sour d from a few dif growers and they do very a bit in looks and taste but its a very fuely smell like deisel. Goood Shizznit. I wish i had some now Got some huff once again Better than none.



DST said:


> There's a shortage of skilled workers in The Netherlands. You just gotta make the leap. The freakin amount of people on the panel here is sad (25% of the workforce on long term sick) No wonder I pay 42-52% tax!!!
> 
> However, don't dismay, for the first 10 years you get a tax break as an Expat. 30% of your salary is non taxable!!! You also get mortgage income tax relief when you buy a house (on your whole mortgage) So on a mortgage of around 1/2 million euro, after you get your tax back it's about 1000+ euro a month (interest only) You also get decent long term fixed interest rates, mine is for 15 years.
> 
> There are pluses and minuses like every country.


Wow i had no idea there was tax insentives and stuff. Thats cool. Man im kinda really tempted to look into it.



DST said:


> Enjoy the day off Heads Up. I am praying to the ganja god that my Barbagseed turns into a girl. it's been on 12/12 for a few days but nowt yet. It looks to be leaning on the sativa side....
> 
> No foreigners around here. we are all 600 Watters bru!


You know im really impressed with this bunch we have here. a diverse multicultural mix and everyone is cool as a polar bears toe nail. I always thought the rest of the world thought us americans where a wast eof skin. Not the case here. Mucho rep to all 600 pals.



durbanmistyman said:


> hey guys these are from yesterday, the last day of veg. they are now in thier first dark cycle of 12/12.


Coming along nicely Durban and if i forgot to tell ya, Welcome.. 



DST said:


> You just never know.
> 
> I got two of my headbands sitting next to me in my living room. Had to make space in the veg tent. i am thinking of just letting em grow out and put them outside when the weather perks up. I am figuring that now the light is increasing each day, they will continue to veg until I a/ decide to 12/12 them into flower, or b/ we get to the end of june....
> 
> ...


 That is a site to behold D. Nice work. And ill cauf a scotch wit ya lol. Looks like happy days for you my friend. Peace out 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> My partner has a white widow and a lemon skunk almost ready to be harvested. My next grow, courtesy of the attitude I'll be growing one each of sleestack, LA confidential and og-18, all crossed with skunk. I have a few thc bomb beans, some of my mutant seeds and a few other select mystery bagseeds. I'm thinking of growing eighteen plants in one gallon grow bags for shits and giggles to see the outcome if I top them all.


Sounds delicious. Nice mix of strains you and stupid got going H. I cant wait to see the Strawberry haze. Im really having a fuck of a time deciding what to start first. Im thinking the blue widow fo sho. And then?????? 

18 at one time topped?. I recommend a scrog setup. or trellis of some sort. I did that ub top on grow 2 and it quickly grew into the lights. Also braches are alot less self supporting as they are smaller. But a good method none the less. May do it again myself just with the screen.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 11, 2010)

OK made up me mind. Blue widow & Lemon skunk it is. Soakin them for the night and on to the ziplock. New 2-3 pics tommorow. peace


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 11, 2010)

lemon skunk yumm


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> bud looks killer dst, and i saw that bottle and it almost made throw up man. i used to be an alcoholic well still am once a alcy always an alcy. but i havent drank for a long time. and just the looks of it now takes me back and makes me sick to my stomach.





justlearning73 said:


> MCP- well that makes two of us. Looking at it doesnt make me sick but certain smells of it will. I still cook with wines and stuff like that though.


Make that 3. I ain't had a sip in 4 and a half years. But the bottle and smell or anything like that just makes me want to drink like a mofo. However, if I did drink it would fry my innards. I drank like a champ and had liver damage at 25 (woo hoo). My stomach and gut have still not forgiven me and I can't eat most tastey foods becuase of my "fun".

But hey.... I really did have a hell of a time while I was going.

I'm gonna try to take a video of my plants and setup tommorow, I'll post.

peace


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi There,

Just Learning, those lower leaves will be like that until you chop the girls. I had the same thing happen and just lef them, (in fact four of the girls I am chpping at the weekend, still have their crumbly frazzled leaves on them, haha.)

Budget Grower, I agree with Solcyn, although you did mention you were taking out some males me thinks.

Heads Up. I was looking at my Blackjack the other day thinking, I have grown this in a 4 litre pot (tiny) but it is going to give me at least an ounce (possibly more if you see the main cola). I could fit a whole stack of them little pots in my grow room....so yeh, I was basically thinking along the same lines. I was also chatting to Jig about this. Sometimes that extra veg period against having some more girls (if you can get away with it) is often just as productive as growing huge trees or possibly more productive (since you reduce your veg time massively), depending on your set up of course.

Friday Friday Friday, it's here again folks. Have a good one.

Peace, DST

EDIT, and thanks for the nice comments peeps. That whiskey was bottled the year after I was born and is a real nice Antique single malt (a lot of money that I pissed up the wall - hahaha)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

DST said:


> No foreigners around here. we are all 600 Watters bru!



damn straight skippy

looks like a fine day in there fella scotch and a jar of Dank


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

all too a commen sight half empty or half full jars of weed fill my dreams waking and sleeping lol


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey JiG
LOL I am going on 5 years myself. My problem besides the health thing was I kept breaking out in handcuffs. 
DST Thanks. Like I said I just try not to look at them. As long as they are reaching for the sky that is. 18 days and 5 hours till take off.......Not that i am counting or anything..


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

JL, I know the feeling, my wife normally makes a holiday snake that she rips a bit of every day to count down.......not long now bru.

Hey peoples, I started a new thread on Toke and Talk, just a video my wife sent me regarding advertising and gaming, and life in general. Check it out (if you got 28 minutes free....it is really interesting)
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/311100-your-life-game.html#post3896539

Peace, DST


----------



## swish (Mar 12, 2010)

whats up my riu friends, just wanted to share some new pics.... most of these were taken at the end of week 8 and there is one with the 600 off to show how sticky they got. last night i did my final feeding of nutes, hope they turn out danky


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 12, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> not to beat a dead horse budget grower but i dont know how much vertical space u got but if u wait much longer those babys are gonna crowd each other out something nasty that is if there all female if u still have to pull males than u shoul be alright...and overgrown growspace is like triple the work


no its seed, i already have found 6 or 7 males so i should have 6 or 7 females
my options are:

9 - 2 gal pots
4- 3 gal pots

not sure which would yeild more 2 gal pots would definatly rootbound the plants by the third month. 

should i pick my best plants and go big pots, or let all the girls grow?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 12, 2010)

i would go 3 gallon but if u have to use the 2 gallon to flower u could do a lil root pruning to make up for it


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 12, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> MCP- well that makes two of us. Looking at it doesnt make me sick but certain smells of it will. I still cook with wines and stuff like that though. Checked on my girls today and they are looking up. The bottom leaves still look bad, so i try not to look at them. The tops are looking good though. The pics here they are under the light so they look more yellow than they really are. Plus here is my grow room. 3.5 x 4 x 9. Not bad for a fake wall in a closet. Ok not bad for my first real attempt anyway. I am happy with it.


if your bottom leaves are yellowing dont ignore them..lol..just add some veg nutes...whats the npk of the nutes ur using now


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> if your bottom leaves are yellowing dont ignore them..lol..just add some veg nutes...whats the npk of the nutes ur using now


I think JL had some initial issues with his little yins so I think it's just the first leaves that have yellowed and frazzled....there ain't nothing he is gonna do for them now so I don't think he needs to start throwing extra nutes at young plants, in my opinion...but then they are probably just starting with veg nutes...they aren't that old I don't think.

Hey folks, so a little sample of my first Headband nug. At 8 1/2 weeks it smells of an extremely chemicaly diesel smell. After my initial samples of Orange, then Casey, and now Headband, I am not quite sure what to expect....



looking forward to the warm snuggly feeling around my brain...back in a bit.

DST


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh ok my bad i thought he said they were in flower....im lit


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

that head band looks realy good. and swish your plants are lookin great and they do look like the dankity dank, bombity bomb


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

As chemically and dieselly tasting as it is is smelling. A real THICK oily smoke...kinda like smokin a dark hash like nepalese...I am hoping some of the sourness comes through as well, this is leaning toward an OG, but my whole body at the moment feels likes its wrapped in a duvet...very snuggly indeed And this has only just gone into the jar so I think the dynamics of it could change (slightly, lets hope not too much) Perhaps it should just be called The Duvet. I've got 4 of them to chop down tomorrow, and quite a few more left, plus Thelma, still to come. I was almost wondering why I bothered with these Headband with the hermie tendencies - some of them have been busy) but I am totally convinced she is the girl for me (sorry wife.....its that time, cards on the table...hahaha) 

Right, I want more

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> oh ok my bad i thought he said they were in flower....im lit


thats the best way to be holmes


----------



## justlearning73 (Mar 12, 2010)

DST, nice pics. 
Solcyn26- yeah they are youngens yet. I mest up and tried to give nuts to early. I am going to veg them till they are 1 to 2 feet tall then flip to flower. If you look back at my posts I posted pics of them. Thanks for trying though. I appreciate all the help i can get. This is my first real grow. So will see how it goes.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

can u top a plant that stands about 1 foot tall and has like 10-15 nodes, and top it say at the 5 node to keep it short would that cause to much stress or the same amount as if u wer to top it higher up on the plant. pretty much taking off the top half of the plant


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 12, 2010)

Took my males out of the garden, excluding the two still in 1 gal pots, they will go to a different chamber for pollen collection. the 8 in 2 gal pots are my hope to be ladies, still no signs of pre-flowers. they look alot better with some room to breath


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> can u top a plant that stands about 1 foot tall and has like 10-15 nodes, and top it say at the 5 node to keep it short would that cause to much stress or the same amount as if u wer to top it higher up on the plant. pretty much taking off the top half of the plant


from my understanding plants are built to withstand damage from weather and animals it responds by pushing out the side growth..i would only remove 1/3 of a plants leaves at once so i think that would also apply to topping


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry it just posted somehow...anyways like i was saying would i would do is top it in sections..remove like 5 nodes and watch the reaction and then remove the next 5 nodes to reach your desired hieght


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, Here's my late update. Ran into a few problems. These pics are from monday, rest of the ics and explanation of the problems in the journal...


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's the latest batch of pictures from my partner in stupid...and from the looks of his babies, we should get plenty stupified. 

Masonman, for you, the first pic is his white widow. The last pic, that bud is as big as a soda can.

And now for the porn.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll post up some new pics of my girls tomorrow which will be the start of week 5 of twelve/twelve.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2010)

Swish.... Integra..... Heads Up.

Just beautiful. Like a perfect afternoon, or a nice breeze.... all the pics just make me happy inside.

Thanks for posting.    
peace


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

had the good camera again today so i took some more pics. i cant find any micro settings on it though to get close ups. 

the yellowing is still goin on but allwell, im at the point now that i just want these 2 to be doen and move on. also added 2 shiskaberry clones to the flower room. alot more pics in my journal to if any one wants to check them out.

also does anyone know a place where i can enlarge pics without them being blury. i found some pics of my first grow and i want to show them but they are to small and wheni enlarge them they get hella blury


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 12, 2010)

swish said:


> whats up my riu friends, just wanted to share some new pics.... most of these were taken at the end of week 8 and there is one with the 600 off to show how sticky they got. last night i did my final feeding of nutes, hope they turn out danky


Hey Swish them girls are looking good bro. Taking good care of them ladies



DST;
Hey folks said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> looking forward to the warm snuggly feeling around my brain...back in a bit.
> ...


 Ughh god that looks tasty D. I just popped a trouser tent. lol



DST said:


> As chemically and dieselly tasting as it is is smelling. A real THICK oily smoke...kinda like smokin a dark hash like nepalese...I am hoping some of the sourness comes through as well, this is leaning toward an OG, but my whole body at the moment feels likes its wrapped in a duvet...very snuggly indeed And this has only just gone into the jar so I think the dynamics of it could change (slightly, lets hope not too much) Perhaps it should just be called The Duvet. I've got 4 of them to chop down tomorrow, and quite a few more left, plus Thelma, still to come. I was almost wondering why I bothered with these Headband with the hermie tendencies - some of them have been busy) but I am totally convinced she is the girl for me (sorry wife.....its that time, cards on the table...hahaha)
> 
> Right, I want more
> 
> Peace, DST


Im in love with Mary honny??  . Its nice to have a wife that understands that we gents need our bud porn. lol



mcpurple said:


> can u top a plant that stands about 1 foot tall and has like 10-15 nodes, and top it say at the 5 node to keep it short would that cause to much stress or the same amount as if u wer to top it higher up on the plant. pretty much taking off the top half of the plant


MCP i dont think it would stress it to bad. One could argue that its a better method being your main feeder branches are well developed and thus will make new growth, grow more rapidly. Give that girl a whack. Ill show ya how my butcher job on my purp mom looks and i whacked her up perty good. still gotta go to the cave yet update coming.



Heads Up said:


> Here's the latest batch of pictures from my partner in stupid...and from the looks of his babies, we should get plenty stupified.
> 
> Masonman, for you, the first pic is his white widow. The last pic, that bud is as big as a soda can.
> 
> And now for the porn.


Good googly moogly Heads Up!!! Them are some beauties.  I cant wait. My Blue widow bean has cracked already & i dont suspect the Lemon skunk will be far behind. 



jigfresh said:


> Swish.... Integra..... Heads Up.
> 
> Just beautiful. Like a perfect afternoon, or a nice breeze.... all the pics just make me happy inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 12, 2010)

MCP 



 Looks like super glue lol. Wow  good one bud.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

hey thanks. you think you could blow this one up i dont know how without makin them blury. know a good place to beable to do that. this pic was takin a few days ago but i thought it turned out great


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> had the good camera again today so i took some more pics. i cant find any micro settings on it though to get close ups.
> 
> the yellowing is still goin on but allwell, im at the point now that i just want these 2 to be doen and move on. also added 2 shiskaberry clones to the flower room. alot more pics in my journal to if any one wants to check them out.
> 
> also does anyone know a place where i can enlarge pics without them being blury. i found some pics of my first grow and i want to show them but they are to small and wheni enlarge them they get hella blury


Not sure if you have ever used macro setting before, but its the button that looks like a flower. Hope that helps if your camera has it.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice updates everyone. 

That HB looks killer man. You got a sweet harvest.

MCP you bitches look good, but they are yellower then a mofo, any input on the matter, I think they need some nutes, unless you are already flushing how deep in bloom are you?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not sure if you have ever used macro setting before, but its the button that looks like a flower. Hope that helps if your camera has it.


well then i think i was usin macro cuz the flower was up their in the corner on the setting i had.



bender420 said:


> Nice updates everyone.
> 
> That HB looks killer man. You got a sweet harvest.
> 
> MCP you bitches look good, but they are yellower then a mofo, any input on the matter, I think they need some nutes, unless you are already flushing how deep in bloom are you?



ya the buds are growing good still but the yellowing sux. and ive tried alot of stuff already. they are about 35 days into 12/12. it started on the 2nd week in and then i flushed thinkin salt buildur and that just made them more yellow. ive also gave them some veg nutes twice throught flowering. i am using GH floranove veg and bloom for the plants to. i am startin to think mabye its root bound but i dont know and i cant transplant


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 12, 2010)

mcpurple, I still say you need some nitrogen. One of the surest ways to tell a nitrogen deficiency is that it starts at the bottom leaves and spreads upward through the plant. There are a bunch of buds on that lady of yours, it might need more N than you are thinking and right now it's probably in the heaviest feeding need of its flowering life. My girls are a week behind yours, they just finished day twenty eight of 12/12. To start week five they are going to get a nice big drink of well water, courtesy of my partner. I also want to mention that he used gravity and it does seem to harden up the buds. Only one or two of his girls feel like they will be airy when dried, all the rest seem more hard than any of our other grows.

Edit...I forgot, beautiful bud, what crystal production.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 12, 2010)

I asked this question on toke n' talk a couple of months ago but I feel it would be appropriate to ask it again amongst my fellow Roger 600 Waters.

How many times a day to you go into or look into your grow room/space/closet/attic/basement....you get the picture?

For me, on work days maybe a half dozen times, three in the morning and three in the afternoon time permitting. On weekends or days off like today, a dozen, maybe fifteen times. Gotta' see if the girls need anything but mostly they just like to be admired, like any girl.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I'm startin' to get psyched again. I hit these little lulls when my plants are in veg and tend not to post too much. On the other hand, when the girls really start flowering, I start getting diarrhea of the fingers and posting way to much and too many pics. Oh well, there could be worse things in your life.

The girls are now showing all of their sativa dominance and it's rather interesting to see the differences between the strains. The malawi 99 is very bush and covered with budsites. The strawberry haze is reaching for the sun, she'll have some nice buds when finished. The sour cream is very compact but it doesn't have the bud output of the other two, however, she is going to be one crystal covered lady. The arjan's haze #1 has given me trouble from the beginning. I've kind of neglected her so she has become rather scraggly, she is however starting to put together some nice buddage even though she is still lagging behind the others.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, I still say you need some nitrogen. One of the surest ways to tell a nitrogen deficiency is that it starts at the bottom leaves and spreads upward through the plant. There are a bunch of buds on that lady of yours, it might need more N than you are thinking and right now it's probably in the heaviest feeding need of its flowering life. My girls are a week behind yours, they just finished day twenty eight of 12/12. To start week five they are going to get a nice big drink of well water, courtesy of my partner. I also want to mention that he used gravity and it does seem to harden up the buds. Only one or two of his girls feel like they will be airy when dried, all the rest seem more hard than any of our other grows.
> 
> Edit...I forgot, beautiful bud, what crystal production.


thanks for the compliment. and i fed it some veg nutes about a week an ahalf ago and also just yesterday when i fed them i watered with some veg nutes along with my flower nutes and still no signs of it greenin up, and the nugs on it are really solid already ive never really had fluffy nugs except the bottom small buds. and yes theri is alot of crystal production i wish i could get a shot through a scope to show what it really looks like the camera doesnt do it justice, and my my freind who ownes the grow shop said to be carfull adding veg nutes in during flower.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 12, 2010)

heads up im loving the updates my nug. Cant wait to see your Strawberries. I was struggling with the straw & train wreck or the cheese & church. but fuck it i figure ill go for the few ive never tried. 

Mcp im so glad your ladies are pullin through for ya bro. Looks like you got to the bottom of it and like others & D said maybe an early girl?. At any rate you got some drooly buds there dude. 

Cave report. and still boring but i like to do things thorough so im in no rush. Im trying to regroup and go for the gusto this round so im doing what the old timers say and go slow, but steady. Enough of the jaw heres the latest. 






Thats my boy he's more protective of the girls than me. 







The clones. All are getting the pre root bumps. The newer cuttings are actually ahead of the top cutting.







This paricular pheno is a stretchy bastard compared to the beans of earlier. Also that 2nd chop seems to stunt the growth rate. As you can see not much new growth but i gotta let her be for awhile now. My beleif is she will grow into a nice bush from this frame work of main branches. 







Rocco says thats all we get to see so smoke 1 for a poor 1 mfrs.  1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 13, 2010)

Good morning to the six hundred....that's right, we're twice as bad as the three hundred. Silly Spartans. I'm waiting for my coffee, can't take any pics before my morning java.

Anyway this month's issue of high times has an article about medical marijuana and the restrictions states place upon card holders, and how to get around those restrictions, within the law. The article is titled 'big yields in small spaces'. I just started it but for openers it says to use broader, shallow containers. It allows the roots to grow out instead of down and thereby signaling to the plant to grow bushier due to more lateral root space in the container. I'll post up some other nuggets of wisdom as I come across them. I'll also have some pics up of my girls in a bit.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Swish.... Integra..... Heads Up.
> 
> Just beautiful. Like a perfect afternoon, or a nice breeze.... all the pics just make me happy inside.
> 
> ...


What Jig said, everyone showing some good stuff.

Integra, will check out your Thread when I got time, but what seems to be the prob? I can see some yellowing of the tips...enlighten all?

McP, just keep walking stong bud, you'll get there. My Casey (which is the bomb, imho, hehe)) is a prime example.

Heads Up, tried to Rep but got told - later aligator....anyway, the Rep was for your Partner, not you, hahaha. 

As far as going into my room, too many times a day, haha. But only once or twice during the day max (unless I got to do something). Then at night everytime I want to have a smoke I got to go out. 6 x a day in total average I would say (double that at weekends!!!)

Love the last pic of Rocc 1BMM, looks like he is a real character.

In the middle of updating my journal so catch up in a bit.


Peace DST


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 13, 2010)

Today starts week five of 12/12, entering the mid-point of flowering.

The short bushy buddy baby is the malawi 99. The strawberry haze is reaching for the sun. The sour cream is compact and full of crystal already(the close up pics through my loupe) and the arjan's haze is finally starting to do her thing. Only six more weeks to go.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

Morning Heads Up, nice pic update. Gonna be an exciting 6 weeks ahead seeing them burst out with joy!!!!

Just putting my collage together for the 600 (2 x Sparta mother fo!!! pissin maself at that one!!) I've got about 40 pic update on my journal so don't want to spam the 600 with everything....back in a second...


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

DST said:


> So it was time to chop a few Headbands this morning. These seem to be more on the og kush side and have finished in just under 9 weeks.
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2010)

I just wanna say you guys are fuckin awesome. Heads Up lol got a good chuckle on that one. 2 times ass bad haha. 

DST im speechless. you are Dr greenthumb for sho. Nice harvest and excellent pics.


Heads Up haha i just noticed that we both use the same trash cans as planters. $2 wally specials haha. They work well.

Looks like them sativas are starting to bulk up. Man them suckers are gonna be massive in 6 more weeks. Nice lst job on them ladies. Im lovin seeing what the future holds for me. Mucho rep if i could. 

As for me my blue widow bean cracked so gots to get her in some soil. Happy saturday 600 peace 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2010)

great pics dst plants are lookin great. and great pics. enjoy the fruits of your harvest.

Heads up, those plants are some beuties. but dam 6 more weeks i dont know if i could wait that long. and i noticed u lst u should come by my lst thread in the links below its pretty cool


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 13, 2010)

My day off did me good, put me in the mood to do some heavy duty cooking. For the southerners and those southerners at heart we have the BBQ going. I'm not talkin' grilling, I'm talkin' low and slow smoker BBQ. Have a half dozen chicken leg quarters going with some hickory chunks for smoke. I marinated them in a citrus marinade and then sprinkled them with a chicken rub before putting them on the smoker. I'll be having some macaroni and cheese and a baked sweet potatoe. Tomorrow, it is saint patty's day in the US, I'll be making my corned beef with cabbage and boiled potatoes and carrots but for dinner tomorrow night it will be beef. Sorry Paddy but it's steak night on the grill with some nice mashed potatoes and corn. Gotta' go check the smoker.

Nice DST!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds dank heads up. i love bbq but im not from the south im from the west. its still pretty cold here and i had to fire up the bbq about 2 weeks ago cuz i just couldnt wait for some fresh home made bbq food. i love chickin and steak, with patato salad. some baked beans. some regular potao chips and a nice cold pepsi. i dont drink anymore.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks alot Heads Up you just gave me the munchies


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

Whats up all you 600 watters. Im going to be getting
Light:
Lumatek Ballast with Yield Master - HPS 600
Includes:


Yield Master Classic Reflector - 6" AC
Built in Socket with 15 foot Cord
600w Lumatek Ballast
Standard 600w HPS Bulb
I am also getting a few upgrades for my light 
Lumatek Digital Ballast - 240 volt
YoYo Reflector Hanging Kit Add $15.00

One thing i know ill have to do is buy a Blue spec light for Vegging since it comes with only a 600w HPS here is the website for my light http://www.gchydro.com/Lumatek+Ballast+with+Yield+Master+-+HPS+600.html
i was thinking of going with one of the bulbs you can get for 65 on the site but i figured i might be able to find a better deal elsewhere but here are the lights you can upgrade 
Conversion Bulb - Sunmaster Blue 600 watt Add $85.00
Conversion Bulb C - Blue 6500 k - 600 watt Add $65.00
There would be for Veging my plants of course the standard bulb that comes with it would work fine for budding right?(Standard 600w HPS Bulb)
If not the upgrades on those bulbs are 
GE Lucalux PSL Bulb - 600 watt Add $15.00
and EYE Hortilux HPS Bulb - 600 watt Add $30.00

Grow Tent: 
Bud Box (100x100x200)

Ventilation: 
As Far as Ventilation im going with either the http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.c...lation-kit.cfm or http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.u...tml#a15_2d1600
feedback on ventilation is greatly appreciated.

Im going to be building my own Bubbleponic System using either a 20 or 30 gallon tote


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whats up all you 600 watters. Im going to be getting
> Light:
> Lumatek Ballast with Yield Master - HPS 600
> Includes:
> ...


You'll be fine with the 600hps for flowering.

Welcome to the 600 bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whats up all you 600 watters. Im going to be getting
> Light:
> Lumatek Ballast with Yield Master - HPS 600
> Includes:
> ...


Either of those kits shoulld work pretty nice. I'd go with the 6" one. As far as the tubs, make sure you get the heavy duty ones. The standard ones have a lot of flex in the sides and usually cause problems unless you build frames for them to be supported on the sides. But it is much easier to get the right ones first.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

DST said:


> You'll be fine with the 600hps for flowering.
> 
> Welcome to the 600 bru.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks so i should just go to a local grow store for a vegging bulb and is there any specific brands of tubs you would recommend


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks so i should just go to a local grow store for a vegging bulb?


would i would do is go to grow shop and get a sunmaster hps bulb or something with added blue spec...they are usually about 95,000 lumens and will say 30% more blue spectrum or something like that ask dude at the shop he'll know...the reason i say to do this is bcause theres more than enuf blue to veg in those bulbs and then when something happens to it u stiil have the reg hps bulb as back up..trust me u always need a back up....i blew a bulb half way thru flower and had to wait a week for another one not cool...ALWAYS HAVE A SPARE


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> would i would do is go to grow shop and get a sunmaster hps bulb or something with added blue spec...they are usually about 95,000 lumens and will say 30% more blue spectrum or something like that ask dude at the shop he'll know...the reason i say to do this is bcause theres more than enuf blue to veg in those bulbs and then when something happens to it u stiil have the reg hps bulb as back up..trust me u always need a back up....i blew a bulb half way thru flower and had to wait a week for another one not cool...ALWAYS HAVE A SPARE


K thanks for that info is it a waste for me to be getting the MH/HPS switchable since id be using 2 HPS bulbs?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey guys quik question. im usin gh floranova veg and bloom and on the back it says its ph stable. now does this mean if i had phed water of 6.5 and thenadded the nutes it would still be 6.5 or no.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 13, 2010)

i wouldnt trust it purp..i would do it a couple times then ph the mix to check if it worked...im about to start using humbolts oneness and it say to leave the mix for 24 hrs and it adjusts itself but we'll see how that works...does it adjust to a good soil ph..hydro? too many variables for me to trust it..it would b nice tho


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thnaks i was plannin on double checkin anyway i just thought mabye i wont have to ph the water after adding nutes it would save me some time and calibrating, it seems i have to calibrate my ph meter everytime i use it


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thnaks i was plannin on double checkin anyway i just thought mabye i wont have to ph the water after adding nutes it would save me some time and calibrating, it seems i have to calibrate my ph meter everytime i use it


wow really how old is ur meter that would really suck if i had to do that..lol..i would probably make my man calibrate it for me...see dont let anyone tell u that men are good for nothing...lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> K thanks for that info is it a waste for me to be getting the MH/HPS switchable since id be using 2 HPS bulbs?


First off welcome to the club 600 Hotsause.

The switchable feature on your ballast pertains to the voltage and not your light bulb. IE 115/240. You can run an MH bulb in a hps ballast. You just need one of these conversion bulbs.







It doesnt necissaraly have to be that name brand. I can tell ya this one is a good one though. Its high on the blue spec. High quality veg bulb. It cost me about $65.00 US. 

I have the cheapo china made conversion bulb aswell. That one works great too. Just dont get much mileage out of em. 

Hope that helps Hotsauce.  1BMM

You probably already knew that but just incase.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice lookin pooch too Hotsause.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> First off welcome to the club 600 Hotsause.
> 
> The switchable feature on your ballast pertains to the voltage and not your light bulb. IE 115/240. You can run an MH bulb in a hps ballast. You just need one of these conversion bulbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, on another forum i got some input and I'm thinking of going with the 
EYE Hortilux HPS Bulb - 600 watt 
he said i could Veg and Flower with this bulb and just in case my bulb went out i would have the Standard HPS bulb for backup

and thanks thats my Boxer/Bulldog Alice


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2010)

So i was just serchin google to learn a bit about AK 47 strain and i came across this news bit. Crazy.

http://www.policeone.com/drug-interdiction-narcotics/articles/1635198-Philly-police-seize-1-4-mil-in-drugs-including-AK47-weed/


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 13, 2010)

lol thats almost exactly what i told you...lol


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> lol thats almost exactly what i told you...lol


lol yea i kinda mixed in ur info with his info sorry lol but credit does go 2 u


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2010)

my meter is pretty new but it is a cheaper one,


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 13, 2010)

its all good dude it was just funny cause im high and u made me question myself..lol..its not about credit just want everyone to have the happiest plants possible


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh well, after checking UPS tracking, my other 600 should be here monday, I burnt the tops of a couple plants with my 1000, going to move them under the 600 tomorrow, after I've made space, growing in a storage shed is a bitch.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> its all good dude it was just funny cause im high and u made me question myself..lol..its not about credit just want everyone to have the happiest plants possible


Yea ive noticed ive been doing alot of overthink but thats what ya gotta do not to waste money


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 13, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Yea ive noticed ive been doing alot of overthink but thats what ya gotta do not to waste money



dude i wouldnt waste my money on an "eye" at all when you can just get the same type of HPS bulb and veg and flower under one bulb ... This is what i use http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47318 i veg and flower under this bulb and it works great dont waste money on a 120.00 bulb when u can get one of the same if not better quality


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> my meter is pretty new but it is a cheaper one,



Mcpurp ur GH nutes i wouldnt worry with the ph too much... they lvl them selfs out after sitting for like 30 mins . i never worry about ph and never have any problems .... Thats part of the reason i use Gen Hydro products. and grow in soil .... now dont listen to any of this if you have shitty tapwater but ur nutes will still lower ur ph to an acceptable level trust your nutes


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> dude i wouldnt waste my money on an "eye" at all when you can just get the same type of HPS bulb and veg and flower under one bulb ... This is what i use http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47318 i veg and flower under this bulb and it works great dont waste money on a 120.00 bulb when u can get one of the same if not better quality


Yea I switched what light to this light FINAL DECISION I PROMISE lol.
*Digital Electronic 600 watt Both HPS & MH Grow Light - Complete System*


EasyCool 6 Reflector - +$48.00
GrowBright 600 watt HPS Bulb - +$10.00
GrowBright 600w MH Conversion Lamp
Sunrise Hi-Low Reflector Hangers - +$9.95
240 volt power cord - +$7.00

Im still having a problem with my Ventilation and grow tent. The grow tent i wanted Bud Box Large http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Tents-353/Budbox-Grow-Tents-462/BudBox-Large-Grow-Tent-797.asp
Come with an 8" port for ventilation and my light,ventilation kit comes in 6" will an 8" work or do i have to go with a completely different growtent?


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 13, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Yea I switched what light to this light FINAL DECISION I PROMISE lol.
> *Digital Electronic 600 watt Both HPS & MH Grow Light - Complete System*
> 
> 
> ...


i guess i just dont see a point in using 2 bulbs unless you actually plan on running a veg tent which does veg only.. since the bulb i pointed out has both spectrums in the bulb thus gettin rid of the need for 2 bulbs imo ..for you tent they sell these things that go from a 6" to an 8" but thats just more money you would have to spend..


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 13, 2010)

The 8" to 6" reducer you can get at Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, anyplace like that, they're about $5.


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 13, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> The 8" to 6" reducer you can get at Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, anyplace like that, they're about $5.



hey DoeEyed know where i can get this _>http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53441 -- that isnt on line ?


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> i guess i just dont see a point in using 2 bulbs unless you actually plan on running a veg tent which does veg only.. since the bulb i pointed out has both spectrum's in the bulb thus gettin rid of the need for 2 bulbs imo ..for you tent they sell these things that go from a 6" to an 8" but that's just more money you would have to spend..


The GrowBright 600w MH Conversion Lamp is free it comes with the system so the only light i would be using for the whole grow would be the Grow Bright 600 HPS
The light information is 30% additional "BLUE" spectrum combined with high "RED" spectrum creates the correct balance for MAXIMUM PLANT GROWTH.and the bulb is 95,000 lumens!!!!! The free 600w conversion would be for just in case a bulb broke or blew out till i could get a replacement


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Mcpurp ur GH nutes i wouldnt worry with the ph too much... they lvl them selfs out after sitting for like 30 mins . i never worry about ph and never have any problems .... Thats part of the reason i use Gen Hydro products. and grow in soil .... now dont listen to any of this if you have shitty tapwater but ur nutes will still lower ur ph to an acceptable level trust your nutes



my tap water comes out at 6.8 but i leave the jugs lids off for 48 hours before i use the water and after that they read about 7.1, and i tested the water after i added nutes and it seemed to drop it a lil bit lower to 6.6


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> my tap water comes out at 6.8 but i leave the jugs lids off for 48 hours before i use the water and after that they read about 7.1, and i tested the water after i added nutes and it seemed to drop it a lil bit lower to 6.6



Ya Gen Hydro are great for tap water , like i said i dont test my phs and havent had a problem but i see so many who do and they always have yellowing or sumshit going on 

to each there own man 

sounds good tho


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> So i was just serchin google to learn a bit about AK 47 strain and i came across this news bit. Crazy.
> 
> http://www.policeone.com/drug-interdiction-narcotics/articles/1635198-Philly-police-seize-1-4-mil-in-drugs-including-AK47-weed/


See what gets me, is you trying to tell me that the guy who wrote that article (a journalist who would have gone to college) has never puffed a joint in his life! I don't think so. Yet here is is talking about overdoses!! How on earth can you overdoes on weed. You throw up and then lie down....really some people shouldn't be left along for a minute!


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 14, 2010)

DST said:


> See what gets me, is you trying to tell me that the guy who wrote that article (a journalist who would have gone to college) has never puffed a joint in his life! I don't think so. Yet here is is talking about overdoses!! How on earth can you overdoes on weed. You throw up and then lie down....really some people shouldn't be left along for a minute!




ive tried to "OD" on weed you cant ... most that happens is yes you puke and fall asleep


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2010)

It's official.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 14, 2010)

I know OD on weed wtf. I thought you guys would enjoy that bit. Just another media tactic to keep the square anti weed masses even more against law reform. I dont suppose they get many people complaing of OD from the bullshit mexican dirt that the counrty allows certain shipments through the border with ther trusted trucking couriers that dont even have to stop at customs. Just let em roll right on through. Im sick of the fuckin hipocracy. GRRR


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 14, 2010)

On a happier note both of my seeds the blue widow and lemon skunk have germed and quite fast too. I put them in soil last night already. Im so far very pleased with the Attitude. A good exp all around. Think im gonna do some work today onthe hydro works. Go diy hunting again. Its getting close to needing to have it done. And so a puff of some AK47 and of i go. Peace and happy sabath 600. 1BMM


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 14, 2010)

Goodmorning 600. Picked up some Asian Woman yesterday, got retarded, and built a seperate veg chamber. Now have both 600's in the flower room! only thing is I hope I can still hang out in the 600. maybe i'll just start a 1200W club if not  pics to come. BTW I should be fine running one HPS and one MH for a while in the flower room correct? some people do that the whole way through i've heard.
BMM - The last meds I got were Blue Widow. Very good stuff. Not super blueberry but def. some to it. Nice dence nugs, super stoney. My caregiver noted he liked it A LOT more than his current WW, because of the density.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^^^^i wouldn't worry about it MT, not many are running exactly 600w, me included.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 14, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> hey DoeEyed know where i can get this _>http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53441 -- that isnt on line ?


Yep, same places I listed for the reducer, it's about the same price, for a 25' piece. That's what I'm using right now. So just a heads up - it likes to come apart in spots, so have your duct tape ready.

MT, if the total watts mattered, I'd be leaving with you - all my lights together would be 3848w.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 14, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Yea I switched what light to this light FINAL DECISION I PROMISE lol.
> *Digital Electronic 600 watt Both HPS & MH Grow Light - Complete System*
> 
> 
> ...


hotsauce, check your reflector when you get it. I received one with bent hinges and the lens would not close properly, I had to send it back.

I also want to say this about high tech garden supply. They do a great job of setting things straight if something is wrong. I'm waiting for them to send me a new lamp because I had one burn out with less than seventy hours of burn time, and as I mentioned I returned a reflector. My problem with htg, they have gotten two of my orders wrong out of maybe a half dozen orders. That's over a thirty percent wrong rate, not good. They make everything right but it takes time and sometimes that time can come at the wrong time. I'll still order from them because of their prices and return policy but sometimes they are a pain in the arse.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 14, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Goodmorning 600. Picked up some Asian Woman yesterday, got retarded, and built a seperate veg chamber. Now have both 600's in the flower room! only thing is I hope I can still hang out in the 600. maybe i'll just start a 1200W club if not  pics to come. BTW I should be fine running one HPS and one MH for a while in the flower room correct? some people do that the whole way through i've heard.
> BMM - The last meds I got were Blue Widow. Very good stuff. Not super blueberry but def. some to it. Nice dence nugs, super stoney. My caregiver noted he liked it A LOT more than his current WW, because of the density.


I run two six hundreds, no problems. To my understanding it should be two hps lamps for one mh lamp, not one and one, but I'm sure you can do one and one. Personally if you are doing one and one, halfway through I would switch over to both hps. They love the red light when flowering.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks. I was hoping someone in here has some hands on with SunPulse Bulbs run off digi ballasts. I am hoping to buy the 3K bulb to replace my MH. 
The new configuration.
veg cab with CFL's and soon T-5's as wellView attachment 746026
flower roomView attachment 746027
Anyone think these are dude parts? all other parts are female but I'm just not sure of these. I suppose time will be the real indicator.
View attachment 746028
Trinity!! 31 days. Nice and dense and really starting to fatten up now. Loving that additional light 
View attachment 746029 View attachment 746030
got to go pack up my 360  got some red death E74 going on but luckily is covered for three years. Could be worse, could be my ballast


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 14, 2010)

DST said:


> It's official.





PhillTubes said:


> ive tried to "OD" on weed you cant ... most that happens is yes you puke and fall asleep


congrats on the girls dst she seemed to take along time to show.
their has not been one recorded death by marijuana by itself. and if u di over dose its just like PT said. their is an exception though i met a guy awhile ago while i was smokein an i offered him some and he said he cant cuz he is alergic and the smoke that the weed produces will make his throat swell and he wont beable to breath and could die if the hospitle was reached in time. and i knwo its true cuz i went to the hospital once with him when it started to kick up to to sechand pot smoke all over just thought id throw that out


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 14, 2010)

DST said:


> It's official.


Congrats DST, can't wait to see it in full bloom


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 14, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Thanks. I was hoping someone in here has some hands on with SunPulse Bulbs run off digi ballasts. I am hoping to buy the 3K bulb to replace my MH.
> The new configuration.
> veg cab with CFL's and soon T-5's as wellView attachment 746026
> flower roomView attachment 746027
> ...


 Yup Mt you got you a dude right there. One of the preflowers is already open. The start off looking like they have stripes watermelon but then the stripes arent actually stripes its the cluster making it look like that. Its easy to get them confuse at first because they are so small but the female will eventually put out 2 hairs that look like snake tongue and the male's watermelon will open up into little dingle berry sacs...if that makes sence lol


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 14, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> i guess i just dont see a point in using 2 bulbs unless you actually plan on running a veg tent which does veg only.. since the bulb i pointed out has both spectrums in the bulb thus gettin rid of the need for 2 bulbs imo ..for you tent they sell these things that go from a 6" to an 8" but thats just more money you would have to spend..


 If you run a red light to veg with they are gonna get leggy on you. I tried that one before they stretch alot...Stick with the blue spectrum for a more compact plant


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> my meter is pretty new but it is a cheaper one,


 Did you get a hanna? MMMM if you are worried about your ph I would get a oakton meter. The hanna will malfunction on you even if you clean regularly and store in 7.0 solution. They are just cheap made. I used to have them and after the 2nd one went bad I will never get another again


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 14, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> If you run a red light to veg with they are gonna get leggy on you. I tried that one before they stretch alot...Stick with the blue spectrum for a more compact plant


i dont know if that is really true. i started seedlings under my 600 watt hps and used it all the way through, and the plants were really tight noded stocky plants



williewill420 said:


> Did you get a hanna? MMMM if you are worried about your ph I would get a oakton meter. The hanna will malfunction on you even if you clean regularly and store in 7.0 solution. They are just cheap made. I used to have them and after the 2nd one went bad I will never get another again



no i have a millwaukee 600. im not worried that it doesnt work it just needs to be calibrated evry time i water just to ensure its reading right


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey boys - 

Here's the latest

[youtube]ZHnJnw0HC9Y[/youtube]


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> hotsauce, check your reflector when you get it. I received one with bent hinges and the lens would not close properly, I had to send it back.
> 
> I also want to say this about high tech garden supply. They do a great job of setting things straight if something is wrong. I'm waiting for them to send me a new lamp because I had one burn out with less than seventy hours of burn time, and as I mentioned I returned a reflector. My problem with htg, they have gotten two of my orders wrong out of maybe a half dozen orders. That's over a thirty percent wrong rate, not good. They make everything right but it takes time and sometimes that time can come at the wrong time. I'll still order from them because of their prices and return policy but sometimes they are a pain in the arse.


Thanks for the feedback im hoping they get my order right the first time lol dont jinx me


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey boys -
> 
> Here's the latest
> 
> [youtube]ZHnJnw0HC9Y[/youtube]


Looks like you have kicked off there lad.

Are you going to put a screen in like the last grow?

Does the water constantly run like that? 

Will think of another 18 questions just so that it does feel like 20 questions...hehe.

I thought these where hilarious...but you will probably only find them funny if you know who the darts commentator is in the UK. The first one is great, Jockey Wilson lived only a few miles along the road from me in Scotland.....he played darts when it was mandatory to have a gentlemans gallon before playing.....

Quotes by Sid Waddell the PDC Darts commentator»

Jockey Wilson . . . What an athlete.
That was like throwing three pickled onions into a thimble!
He's about as predictable as a Wasp on speed
Look at the man go, its like trying to stop a waterbuffalo with a pea-shooter
The atmosphere is so tense, if Elvis walked in with a portion of chips, you could hear the vinegar sizzle on them
Big Cliff Lazarenko's idea of exercise is sitting in a room with the windows open taking the lid off something cool and fizzy.
It's like trying to pin down a kangaroo on a trampoline
Well as giraffes say, you don't get no leaves unless you stick your neck out
His eyes are bulging like the belly of a hungry chaffinch
That's the greatest comeback since Lazarus.
It's the nearest thing to public execution this side of Saudi Arabia.
His physiognomy is that of a weeping Madonna.
He's as cool as a prized marrow!
Under that heart of stone beat muscles of pure flint.
He looks about as happy as a penguin in a microwave.
The pendulum swinging back and forth like a metronome
His face is sagging with tension.
The fans now, with their eyes pierced on the dart board.
He's been burning the midnight oil at both ends.
That's like giving Dracula the keys to the blood bank
As they say at the DHSS, we're getting the full benefit here.
He is as slick as minestrone soup
There hasn't been this much excitement since the Romans fed the Christians to the Lions.
The players are under so much duress, it's like duressic park out there!
This lad has more checkouts than Tescos.
John Lowe is striding out like Alexander the Great conquering the Persians
When I see Steve Davis I see two letters... C S... Cue Sorceror
By the time of the final on Sunday he should be fit to burst!
There's only one word for that - magic darts!
Keith Deller's not just an underdog, he's an underpuppy!
I don't know what he's had for breakfast but Taylor knocked the Snap, Crackle and Pop outta Bristow
Even Hypotenuse would have trouble working out these angles
Steve Beaton - The adonis of darts, what poise, what elegance - a true roman gladiator with plenty of hair wax.
If you're round your auntie's tonight, tell her to stop making the cookie's and come thru to the living room and watch these two amazing athletes beat the proverbial house out of each other
When Alexander of Macedonia was 33, he cried salt tears because there were no more worlds to conquer..... Bristow's only 27.
Eat your heart out Harold Pinter, we've got drama with a capital D in Essex.
If we'd had Phil Taylor at Hastings against the Normans, they'd have gone home.
He's playing out of his pie crust.
They won't just have to play outta their skin to beat Phil Taylor. They'll have to play outta their essence!
Darts players are probably a lot fitter than most footballers in overall body strength.
There's no one quicker than these two tungsten tossers... 
Look at him as he takes his stance, like he has been sculptured, whereas Bobby George is like the Hunchback of Notre Dame.
He's playing like Robin Hood in the Nottingham super league
Phil Taylor's got the consistency of a planet ... and he's in a darts orbit!
The atmosphere is a cross between the Munich Beer Festival and the Coliseum when the Christians were on the menu.
Jockey Wilson, he comes from the valleys and he's chuffing like a choo-choo train!
He's like D'Artagnan at the scissor factory.
Steve Beaton, he's not Adonis, he's THE donis


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i dont know if that is really true. i started seedlings under my 600 watt hps and used it all the way through, and the plants were really tight noded stocky plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had the opposite experience vegging under red light could just have been the strain tho. About my meter I didnt notice it wasnt reading correct until I calibrated it to the 4.0 solution. It was reading 4.0 in that solution but was a high 7.8 when i checked it against the 7 solution. I recalibrated to the 7 solution and then it wasnt reading the 4.0 solution right. I had 2 hannas did that


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

A lot of HPS bulbs have some blue spectrum in them (Son T being one example that I use)

I think it depends on the quality of the light and more importantly the genetics of the plant. You could put an OG Kush directly under a light and the next thing you know it will have grown past the light, haha...stretchy girlies.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Mar 15, 2010)

DST said:


> I thought these where hilarious...but you will probably only find them funny if you know who the darts commentator is in the UK. The first one is great, Jockey Wilson lived only a few miles along the road from me in Scotland.....he played darts when it was mandatory to have a gentlemans gallon before playing.....
> 
> Quotes by Sid Waddell the PDC Darts commentator»
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Some of these almost had me crying


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2010)

R.K.S..4 weeks in...6 to go


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 15, 2010)

lol funny post there DST and nice work and vid JIG

heres a few sayings from my neck o tha wood

Hes as useless as tits on a snake.

Hes so slow he would have to stop to go any faster.

Thats as slick as cum on a gold tooth.

Slicker n cat shit on a linoleum floor.

Slicker than ky jelly

Hes about as cool as genital worts.

His girlfriend is like the neighbor hood bike. Everone gets to ride.

Hes about as bright as a flashlight.

Hes about as sharp as a beach ball.

Its hotter than 2 rats fuckin in a wool sock. 

Its hotter than 2 dykes in a hot tub.

Im fucked uper than a football bat.

Fucked upper than a soup sandwich.

He smells worse than 8 cans of shark shit.

Just a few I can remember at the moment Peace 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I had the opposite experience vegging under red light could just have been the strain tho. About my meter I didnt notice it wasnt reading correct until I calibrated it to the 4.0 solution. It was reading 4.0 in that solution but was a high 7.8 when i checked it against the 7 solution. I recalibrated to the 7 solution and then it wasnt reading the 4.0 solution right. I had 2 hannas did that


dam 2 meters did that. it almost seems like i am gonna be spending more on the calbraters and the sloutions for the meter than i did the meter itsself. also if it does stop working right i can take it back and get a brand new one for free the hydro shop i go to has a 1 year warrenty on almost all products if you have a receipt



genuity said:


> R.K.S..4 weeks in...6 to go


very nice. nice and green to i need to learn how to keep my plants a bit greener longer


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2010)

Genuity, R.K.S.? Fill me in please, obviously they are sativa dominant, yes?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a hannah checker which I was using for months with no problems but I did have one go haywire on me so I replaced the probe and it worked fine again. This grow I haven't ph'ed my liquids at all, not once. My tap water is about 8.7 or so. I put an eyedropper full of ph down in every gallon of liquid and so far no problems. I'm into week five of 12/12 and the girls are still basically green. I see some yellow creeping in here and there so in the next couple of days I'll give them a dose of grow big 6-4-4 along with their flower nutes. I'll continue to give them a dose here and there until about two weeks left and then I'll let the plant used its stored food.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2010)

So I have three thermometers in my grow room, which one do I go by? The one close to the floor? The one hanging under one of the lights, or the one on the table in the corner of the room away from the lights?

It's either seventy degrees f/ twenty three c with sixty percent humidity, or it's eighty one with thirty two percent humidity, I'm not sure which.

How do you take your grow rooms temp?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So I have three thermometers in my grow room, which one do I go by? The one close to the floor? The one hanging under one of the lights, or the one on the table in the corner of the room away from the lights?
> 
> It's either seventy degrees f/ twenty three c with sixty percent humidity, or it's eighty one with thirty two percent humidity, I'm not sure which.
> 
> How do you take your grow rooms temp?


Well I keep a thermometer on the floor by my rez to see what the air temp is as it comes in... also sees what temp air my water is sitting in.

I also keep one at soil/ medium height. Then another one at canopy height. Plus I keep another just to check those.

I kinda just look at all of them and make sure nothing is too high. If I were saying to all you guys my grow room is 75 degrees, I would be speaking about the ones near the plants. If it was noticably different below vs above the canopy I would say it's 80 above the canopy and 75 below. That's with a heavy shade and a lot of air movement.

Humidity I just take an average.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2010)

Good stuff there DST and 1Bmm. Loving the quotes. Both you guys had me laughing. Bonus points to 1bmm for remembering all those.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam 2 meters did that. it almost seems like i am gonna be spending more on the calbraters and the sloutions for the meter than i did the meter itsself. also if it does stop working right i can take it back and get a brand new one for free the hydro shop i go to has a 1 year warrenty on almost all products if you have a receipt
> 
> 
> 
> very nice. nice and green to i need to learn how to keep my plants a bit greener longer


 Yea good idea keep the reciepts I have a problem of loosing them. Some meters sell replacement probes but my hanna didnt have them. When it takes more than a couple minutes to get a good ph reading the probe is getting bad. Usually you should have a accurate reading in less than 30 seconds. When the numbers start going crazy its probably just a low battery


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2010)

Well alright. Just got off the phone with my partner in stupid and he wants to order some beans. I told him I'll throw in a hundred bucks and get a couple different kinds too. He is more of and indica person, wants that knock down couchlock stone. Me on the other hand I'm looking for that old time sativa high.

Suggestions are welcome. I'm thinking maybe a jack 47 which is a cross of jack herer and ak47.

Suggestions?


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Yea good idea keep the reciepts I have a problem of loosing them. Some meters sell replacement probes but my hanna didnt have them. When it takes more than a couple minutes to get a good ph reading the probe is getting bad. Usually you should have a accurate reading in less than 30 seconds. When the numbers start going crazy its probably just a low battery


 Oh and be sure and store your meter in a cup of 7.0 solution.....its better for the probe than storing it in wtaer


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 15, 2010)

I run two 600 watts in my flower room, am I in the club?


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Well alright. Just got off the phone with my partner in stupid and he wants to order some beans. I told him I'll throw in a hundred bucks and get a couple different kinds too. He is more of and indica person, wants that knock down couchlock stone. Me on the other hand I'm looking for that old time sativa high.
> 
> Suggestions are welcome. I'm thinking maybe a jack 47 which is a cross of jack herer and ak47.
> 
> Suggestions?


 You will love Euforia from dutch passions. Its 2 sativa crosses and is a heavy yeilder. The thc content is 16-18 % and it smells like a woman lol. Real perfumy smelling with a wicked head high that lasts and lasts. Super heavy yield


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 15, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I run two 600 watts in my flower room, am I in the club?


Ohh nice, i wanna see some pictures! you got any?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 15, 2010)

Plenty 

Here are the 600's I also run 160 watts of Flo's






I do a raised system with 2 2x4 trays (1 600W per tray)






8 plants per tray (or 600W light)






All that light and love give me this at 13 days flowering


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Oh and be sure and store your meter in a cup of 7.0 solution.....its better for the probe than storing it in wtaer


you mean the solution i use to calibrate it, the shop onwer said not to do that, also he said storing it in water should be fine as long as the water is phed 6.8-7



Shrubs First said:


> I run two 600 watts in my flower room, am I in the club?


im sure your excepted



Shrubs First said:


> Plenty
> 
> Here are the 600's I also run 160 watts of Flo's
> 
> ...


very nice, those are gonna be some beuties


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome shrubs, lookin' real nice can't wait to see them in another couple weeks.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 15, 2010)

My second 600 came today, I'll be hanging it tomorrow.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I run two 600 watts in my flower room, am I in the club?


 You can never have 2 many 600's....come on in


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> My second 600 came today, I'll be hanging it tomorrow.


 Im jealous.....its risky business running one 600 in my apartment lol


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mmmmm i dunno Mcpurps you gotta be careful of some of the shop owners, they are business men some of them will steer you in circles I know(just beware). I would trust what the manufacture says before the shop owner...i guarantee your meter directions say to store in 7.0 solution


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Williewill is done giving out my 2 cents haha peace


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> My second 600 came today, I'll be hanging it tomorrow.


so are u usin 2 600 now instead of 1 1000 and 1 600 



williewill420 said:


> Mmmmm i dunno Mcpurps you gotta be careful of some of the shop owners, they are business men some of them will steer you in circles I know(just beware). I would trust what the manufacture says before the shop owner...i guarantee your meter directions say to store in 7.0 solution


well their is 2 shops in my town one has a bunch a young workers who are all about money tryin to get u to buy all the expensive shit. and the other is owned by my buddy who is pretty old and trust worthy i trust him when he tells me somthin and he isnt all about the exspensive shit he gets me alot of discounts and some free stuff every once in awhile and yes it says to store it in the storing stuff. so is it ok to use the 7.0 solution i use to calibrate it or is it somthin else


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, R.K.S.? Fill me in please, obviously they are sativa dominant, yes?


 realy killer skunk......60-40..sativa/indica


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 15, 2010)

Somebody i work with told me if i get a 600w in a 100x100x200cm growtent that it would burn the tops of my plants. Would there not be enough room to keep moving my light up after stretching?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> realy killer skunk......60-40..sativa/indica



Thanks, I came across it while looking at beans after I asked. Looks good, don't forget a smoke report.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Somebody i work with told me if i get a 600w in a 100x100x200cm growtent that it would burn the tops of my plants. Would there not be enough room to keep moving my light up after stretching?


my tent is 5ft and i use a 600w.

600w HID lights generally need 18-24 inches of space depending how well they are cooled. if you take into consideration that and your space taken up by soil pots or hydro equipment (usually around 1 foot) 

that makes 3 feet of dead space you don't want to enter.  burnt tops are super 

200cm is 6.5 feet so you should be plenty good for most plants excluding a pure sativa.

A 600w should elminate any stretching that would occur with a insufficent amount of lumens my MH puts out 58,000 and my HPS puts out 100,000 lumens. plenty for a 100cm floor space. 600w bulbs can grow a 4ft by 4ft area well. 

Hope this helps


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> so are u usin 2 600 now instead of 1 1000 and 1 600
> 
> 
> 
> well their is 2 shops in my town one has a bunch a young workers who are all about money tryin to get u to buy all the expensive shit. and the other is owned by my buddy who is pretty old and trust worthy i trust him when he tells me somthin and he isnt all about the exspensive shit he gets me alot of discounts and some free stuff every once in awhile and yes it says to store it in the storing stuff. so is it ok to use the 7.0 solution i use to calibrate it or is it somthin else


 Thats good you got a shop guy you trust cause he could help alot. Theres some shops here that are all about your cash. I drive 30 miles out of my way just because I like the business in the shop at the next town over. But yea anyways store it in the 7.0 solution. You dont have to use much just enough to keep the probe wet.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Thats good you got a shop guy you trust cause he could help alot. Theres some shops here that are all about your cash. I drive 30 miles out of my way just because I like the business in the shop at the next town over. But yea anyways store it in the 7.0 solution. You dont have to use much just enough to keep the probe wet.


the 7.0 solution is the stuff i use to calibrate it to right?


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> the 7.0 solution is the stuff i use to calibrate it to right?


 Yup thats the same stuff. And if you really wanna check and be sure it is always accurate get a bottle of the 4.0 solution to test with


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

well i got both the 4.0 and the 7.0 and was storing it in water but know that i know i can store it in the 7.0 i will, how long should i use the 7.0 its soaking in


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 15, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> my tent is 5ft and i use a 600w.
> 
> 600w HID lights generally need 18-24 inches of space depending how well they are cooled. if you take into consideration that and your space taken up by soil pots or hydro equipment (usually around 1 foot)
> 
> ...


Thanks i was kind of second guessing it because of what i was told But ill figure it all out when my sutff gets here


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i got both the 4.0 and the 7.0 and was storing it in water but know that i know i can store it in the 7.0 i will, how long should i use the 7.0 its soaking in


 I would calibrate it every time you use it. I used to pour a little bit in the cap of the 7.0 bottle and calibrate to that then when I was finished I would dump that into the cup I stored my meter in. I wouldnt use the cup you use to store it in to calibrate too because of the cross contaminations. Calibrate to fresh 7.0


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 15, 2010)

If eventually you wanna upgrade your meter oakton makes a really nice one that isnt too crazy expensive. Its a field test meter and is heavy duty and water proof and it is factory calibrated. It come with it own storage case too. Really nice I paid $70, oakton's are topshelf


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 16, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I run two 600 watts in my flower room, am I in the club?


Does a mule have ears? 

Of course your welcome. Almost all of us run more than one 600. 

Nice looking grow there too Shrubs. Props.

Well my friends hungover once again haha. Had a nice BBQ with my family last night. Got a bit late. But good times. Had a nice little bon fire and burnrd a bunch of shit that im paranoid about dumping in the trash. Mainly mylar. It holds a finger print well. And theres no real legit explanation for having or using it. So wtf burn it. 

Mini cave report. I took 8 more clones of of mother purp so my 15 are in the cloner. I tossed the top cutting. It was starting to root slowly and it was mostly dead.

I have confirmed that the soft tip cuttings do indeed root alot faster. Infact cuttings with the stem being about as thick as a tooth pick seem to root in a few days verses 2 weeks or better.

So with that in mind by the time my new 8 clones root the bigger cuttings or remaing 7 will be rooted all about the same time. 

As for the blue widow and lemon skunk both have sprouted in the 4" soil pots and are trying to shed the seed husk. 

Will get some pics up later when the wife gets home. Gots to get some batteries for the cam. Until later peeps  1BMM.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

A quick "Six Honey" update.

Bloom Day 14, Single OG under 600w. Current canopy size is 30in x 50in. Canopy thickness is 6-12in thick.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Close up of Casey Jones under 600. Bloom Day 54.









Surprisingly OG got twice as big this round, hope it is still as dense. Bloom Day 54.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2010)

Two of my favourite girls....yum yum Bender.

Question to all on the 600. I was checking my Blackjack and there are a zillion trichs on it. However, has anyone noticed how different plants produce slightly different shaped trichomes? The Blackjack ones look real long to me, but not thick (almost like afro Trichs, whereas the Casey and the Headband and OG trichs seems like shorter fatter one, like Army crew cut trichs...am I making sense, anyone else noticed this?

Ah well, off for my first jegoint of the day....will be thinking of you all (in a growers type of way!!! not a dirty mac sitting at the bus stop at 4 in the morning type of way...)

DST

EDIT: Just when you thought you would stay at home, yer old parnter calls you out for a pint....it's hard being a man!!! haha.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks DST. 

Absolutely man. Definitely a big difference in glands' shape between different strains.

CJ tris are actually 2-3 times longer than the OG. OG's trichromes are very stocky but they are starting to get long now. CJ's trichromes been long since the start. The shorter tris you see on the CJ are new tris just starting to pop.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 16, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I would calibrate it every time you use it. I used to pour a little bit in the cap of the 7.0 bottle and calibrate to that then when I was finished I would dump that into the cup I stored my meter in. I wouldnt use the cup you use to store it in to calibrate too because of the cross contaminations. Calibrate to fresh 7.0


thanks for the info



williewill420 said:


> If eventually you wanna upgrade your meter oakton makes a really nice one that isnt too crazy expensive. Its a field test meter and is heavy duty and water proof and it is factory calibrated. It come with it own storage case too. Really nice I paid $70, oakton's are topshelf


well i just got mine a week ago and if it stops working i get a free one, but thanks for the heads up if i do end up buyinanother one i will lookinto the one u recomended. i dont see why it always has to stay wet either.



bender420 said:


> A quick "Six Honey" update.
> 
> Bloom Day 14, Single OG under 600w. Current canopy size is 30in x 50in. Canopy thickness is 6-12in thick.


dam she is big, wheni saw the first pic i saw the pvs piping and for a min i thought it was flouro tubes for side lighting and it looked like a good idea but then i relized it was pvc pipe


i think i am gonna start to flush one of my big girls and harvest her around week 6 but only cuz i am running out of room for my 4 other plants needing to go into flower soon. also i dont want to put more plants in till the hermie is gone allthough i think the dm reverse worked i still see some sacs but no signs of any seed production


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im not really too sure either but I just know your supposed to keep them wet. Something to do with the ions or something like that. Also I know never to stick your meter into plain RO water. The ions get messed up. RO water is ok once you add nutes into it because it isnt RO anymore after that.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bender those look amazing +rep for pulling off a sick grow


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BudgetGrower87 said:


> Bender those look amazing +rep for pulling off a sick grow




Thank you guys, really appreciate kind remarks.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 16, 2010)

Finally got my other 600 up and running, I'm officially a member twice over

[youtube]nYKpplbl7Jg[/youtube]


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 16, 2010)

i said i was gonna harvest the hermie plant in a week but i decided to do it today, all the info as of why i did is in my journal if you care to take a look. i think i am gonna get 3-4 oz dry wich is good for a hermie and a early girl. heres a few pics more inthe journal i will get better pics in a few days when i have a camera


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Mar 16, 2010)

Didn't want to come to the party empty handed, this is one of my 5 plants under a 600, and the biggest so far, but the others aren't too far behind. I got a link to my grow journal in my signature if anybody wants to come and see what's going on.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody ever try any TGA Subcool seeds?


----------



## swish (Mar 17, 2010)

i got a problem... my girls jus finished up with week 9 but one of them looks like she is almost dead.
at first i thought it was jus the normal yellowing but every leaf has drooped and curled under, there are 4 in total in the same resivour so im thinking if it was a nute issue at least a few of them would show the symptons but its only this one... i might have to chop her down, hope not i diddnt even get a chance to flush yet. NEED SOME HELP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Anybody ever try any TGA Subcool seeds?


yeah im loving em too, come look at the fan club thread mate join in and grow some tga lol.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html


----------



## dankypot (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry i havnt been on here for a while but ive been reading. looking good everyone . 
jig your new set up kicks ass is it aero or ntf? is it running one a cycle timer?
mcpurp looking great. and dst's
ill try to get some pics up again tonight. im at like 75days on 12/12. i started harvestinhe top of one plant and the smoke is great. 


p.s. any of you guys use PK boosters and or carbo loads?


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah im loving em too, come look at the fan club thread mate join in and grow some tga lol.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html


 Hey thanks West i didnt know there was a thread. I been drooling over Jack the Ripper lately.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 17, 2010)

Whats up 600. Just had a question for anyone in the know about hydro. A few of my clones are rooting and im wondering how long or big the root mass should get before putting them into the dwc buckets. 

Im getting real close here to having the sytem fully operational with women in all buckets. If i could just get the few annoying leaks sealed. Im thinking by weeks end all 15 clones should be rooting good. Just not sure how long i can leave them in the cloner with just plain h2o before they start dying?. Any advice guys and gals? 1BMM

Ive been real busy last few days but i will get up some pics soon.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 17, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Whats up 600. Just had a question for anyone in the know about hydro. A few of my clones are rooting and im wondering how long or big the root mass should get before putting them into the dwc buckets.
> 
> Im getting real close here to having the sytem fully operational with women in all buckets. If i could just get the few annoying leaks sealed. Im thinking by weeks end all 15 clones should be rooting good. Just not sure how long i can leave them in the cloner with just plain h2o before they start dying?. Any advice guys and gals? 1BMM
> 
> Ive been real busy last few days but i will get up some pics soon.


Earl is the man to see for hydroponics


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2010)

dankypot said:


> jig your new set up kicks ass is it aero or ntf? is it running one a cycle timer?
> 
> p.s. any of you guys use PK boosters and or carbo loads?


It is sorta nft/ dwc or something. The water is flowing 24 hours a day... if I had a bigger water pump there would be enough dissolved oxygen from the sloshing around... but my pump is small, so I have the airpump making bubbles for each of the plants... that's what the lines to the pots are. The tubes are a little more than halfway full of water.

I use Gravity by Humboldt County's Own... I think it's the same as a pk booster, not sure. It works wonders though.



1badmasonman said:


> Whats up 600. Just had a question for anyone in the know about hydro. A few of my clones are rooting and im wondering how long or big the root mass should get before putting them into the dwc buckets.
> 
> Im getting real close here to having the sytem fully operational with women in all buckets. If i could just get the few annoying leaks sealed. Im thinking by weeks end all 15 clones should be rooting good. Just not sure how long i can leave them in the cloner with just plain h2o before they start dying?. Any advice guys and gals? 1BMM


The roots just have to touch water, so if you can fill the buckets to where the roots are wet you are good. It will just take a shit load of water to keep them 15 girls alive.

I don't have a cloner, but I would say you can leave them in there on H20 till they start looking yellow and eating their own leaves. Until then they are good.

You bought nutes yet? I was thinking it's a bitch of a drive, but you might want to buy the veg nutes first, see how the system runs and how often you change and such... then go back for the flower nutes you need.

Can't wait to see them babies take of in the hydro!


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2010)

Evening all (but not in the voice of Dixon of Doc Green) hope you are all doing good. I think everyone has had there recent Q's answered so just wanted to say hi,
oh, swish, actually I was going to say, throw us up a pic, or just assume that she is dying, do you mean week nine of flower? they must be nearly there surely? mine always look pretty disgusting when I chop them, haha.

Have a good evening, day, afternoon, morning, (not necessarily in that order) but just have a good un!

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Jig. Thats not actually a bad idea as im a broke bitch at the moment. I think they can probly stay in there for a few weeks.

Im going to get the hydro system finished today soon as the wife gets home. Just need a transfer pump and some air pumps. Got to do some diy hunting. 

Question. Could i use some of the fox farms veg nutes in the cloner if i need to? Ive got just a little big bloom left. I got plenty of grow big 6 4 4. Im just thinking they may have to veg in the cloner awhile. In theory its really the same concept as being in the dwc buckets. I plan on the trip to get the DM nutes here in the next couple of weeks.

I also have this alaska fish fert 5 1 1 that im told is basically a veg nute. Just stalling for time really. update comong later tonight promise. Peace 1BMM


----------



## swish (Mar 17, 2010)

ok DST.... it was knid've late last night when i made the post, i'll have some pics up tonight


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2010)

dankypot said:


> sorry i havnt been on here for a while but ive been reading. looking good everyone .
> jig your new set up kicks ass is it aero or ntf? is it running one a cycle timer?
> mcpurp looking great. and dst's
> ill try to get some pics up again tonight. im at like 75days on 12/12. i started harvestinhe top of one plant and the smoke is great.
> ...


i use malases almsot all carbo loaded products are just malases and sugar

i was on a thread the other day and this guy was sayin flushing doesnt work at all and their is never a need to flush cuz it doesnt do any thing and i tried tellin him their is a differnec and i can tell. than he referede me to a website were they have been doin like 150 yeasr of testing flushing and what not. now it is science and it says flushing has no point to it but i dont beleive that. any one else believ flushing is pointless.

also i put 2 purple indica and 1 shiskberry into flower today so i have 3 shishkaberry and 2 purp indica in flower and 1 more purpo goin in when my big girl is doen


----------



## swish (Mar 17, 2010)

hey masonman,,, this is kind've weird for me to post since i get all my advice from you, DST and jig but im currently running dwc system as well. if the roots are submerged in the mix its all good.if not then you gotta use pump with drip lines. I did notice that a good air stones makes a big diff. At first i had a single 12" air stone but it wasnt moving the water that well ( my res holds 11 gallons ), so I added two more and it kept the surface in constant motion.The more oxygenated the water is the better, it helps to keep your mix clean as well by spitting all the impurities to the surface.The key to a good dwc is oxygen


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 17, 2010)

Jigfresh, my partner used some gravity on this grow. We're harvesting saturday morning. From what I could tell when I saw/felt them last friday, they did feel like the most dense nugs we've grown so far and that's about seven or eight grows now.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 17, 2010)

Get ya' some unsulphured molasses if your not growing hydro. It's also good for the plants root system beside her flowers. Jorge Cervantes highly recommends its use. The molasses is way cheaper and as he says, it's 'the secret ingredient' in many a bloom booster.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Get ya' some unsulphured molasses if your not growing hydro. It's also good for the plants root system beside her flowers. Jorge Cervantes highly recommends its use. The molasses is way cheaper and as he says, it's 'the secret ingredient' in many a bloom booster.


It is absorbed by the plants very little, the Carbs are to feed the soil and microbes,
not the plant.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 17, 2010)

I seriously doubt if I will ever flush my plants again. Didn't flush them this past grow and the smoke was as tasty as could be. I also use a vaporizer, which in my opinion is the way to go. The taste is magnificent. I also don't nute my plants to death. I rarely give them a full strength dose of anything. My method is to give them weak doses of everything but give it to them almost every watering. I also water my plants every day and they are in three gallon containers. Eleven point four liters for my european friends. They each get about twenty five ounces, which I suspect is around six hundred mll, again for my european friends. Once a week I give them all forty ounces of plain water, maybe some cal-mag or molasses added in but no nutes. I think that's around 1200mll. I feed them the last week of flowering, it's only the last three days or so where they get just water.

mcpurple, I'll let you know in let's say two weeks how this batch turns out, no flushing going on in my partners crop either. I'm pretty sure he fed them monday morning for their last feeding and this evening is lights out till saturday when we chop.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah I don't flush my plants either, I did the very first grow and never again. Never had a "harsh, chemical taste" to my plants either - just the bud with a mild sweet flavor. Unless you nute the hell out of 'em, there _isn't_ any reason to flush at the end.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I seriously doubt if I will ever flush my plants again. Didn't flush them this past grow and the smoke was as tasty as could be. I also use a vaporizer, which in my opinion is the way to go. The taste is magnificent. I also don't nute my plants to death. I rarely give them a full strength dose of anything. My method is to give them weak doses of everything but give it to them almost every watering. I also water my plants every day and they are in three gallon containers. Eleven point four liters for my european friends. They each get about twenty five ounces, which I suspect is around six hundred mll, again for my european friends. Once a week I give them all forty ounces of plain water, maybe some cal-mag or molasses added in but no nutes. I think that's around 1200mll. I feed them the last week of flowering, it's only the last three days or so where they get just water.
> 
> mcpurple, I'll let you know in let's say two weeks how this batch turns out, no flushing going on in my partners crop either. I'm pretty sure he fed them monday morning for their last feeding and this evening is lights out till saturday when we chop.


well i always flush if i can, and i can tell the differenca and a big one. the unflushed always crackles when burnt and hash a very harsh taste to it, ive also noticed it seems to burn faster. then flushed plants. so u dont really have to let me know the differne. well actually mabye its differnet for some people but i for one can for sure tell the differenc in the buds. u can even tell the taste before u harves. after u feed take a leaf off and suck the juice out it will be very bad tasting. and when u have flushed with water for a while that taste will almost be just like water and no chems. i dont know i think its a personl preference i guess but i like to flush


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2010)

ah just found spider mites on one of the plants i put into flower today. it is weird though only found it on 1 plant on one leaf and all the eggs with like a single mite was on the middle leaf and thats it it was weird. so i took the infected leaf off. srayed them all down with neem. and then released the solders to clean up any i missed. the soldiers are lady bugs wich i need to go get more soon. this method always works for me within the first few days


----------



## swish (Mar 17, 2010)

DAMN !!! why do you guys do this to me ?? I dont know what the hell im gonna do now. I jus finished with week 9 and they have started to amber, not as much as i would like but they're pretty nice, I've been buggin out on wether or not i should start to fush them ...
Question : if i were to just feed molasses with water for these last couple of weeks would it work ?? if so whats the best type to get for a hydro set up and how much should be added per gallon? I got some organic grade b from when i attempted to de-tox (yeah-right)


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2010)

i always try to flush. but im in soil not hydro so cant really help ther


----------



## swish (Mar 17, 2010)

you remember where u saw that study on flushing??


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2010)

i will look for it and i will post the link


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> after u feed take a leaf off and suck the juice out it will be very bad tasting. and when u have flushed with water for a while that taste will almost be just like water and no chems. i dont know i think its a personl preference i guess but i like to flush


I have also used this as a tell.. I love it


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2010)

My first grow is ambering up and ready to flush!!!!!!

i dont think this is a link but just type it in to the search bar


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 17, 2010)

swish said:


> DAMN !!! why do you guys do this to me ?? I dont know what the hell im gonna do now. I jus finished with week 9 and they have started to amber, not as much as i would like but they're pretty nice, I've been buggin out on wether or not i should start to fush them ...
> Question : if i were to just feed molasses with water for these last couple of weeks would it work ?? if so whats the best type to get for a hydro set up and how much should be added per gallon? I got some organic grade b from when i attempted to de-tox (yeah-right)


Take this with a grain of salt, I do not grow hydro but to my understanding molasses gums up the works for hydro growers, it's pretty much a no-no to my understanding.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 17, 2010)

mcpurple. That crackling and popping is the chemical furts burning. That can be taken care of with a slow dry and a good cure in mason jars. I dry my bud at around fifty percent humidity. It takes a day or two longer than if I were using a lower humidity, I use a dehumidifier when drying, but after about a week in the jars they are ready to enjoy and then they only get better after a few more weeks pass.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had the best luck drying in paper bags, then jars after 2 weeks.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 17, 2010)

What is my 600 pals. Been workin on the hydro setup again. Ive yet to update my journal so you guys get first dibbs.

Heres how the cloner is working.

ohh Rocco Loco says we can come in

























My new pump.







Test flood. ppppfffff i hope the last one too. Good thing i got a kick ass pump now though.







Check vakve from main rez to controler unit. Same tuff tote as the one i built my cloner put of.







New cotroler bucket.



















Rocco says gtfo. So my friends as promised and with 5 min to spare im gonna blaze a bit of the train wreck i cam e across today Peace out 600 ill update the journal 2 mar OO  fkn stoned lates  1BMM


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> What is my 600 pals. Been workin on the hydro setup again. Ive yet to update my journal so you guys get first dibbs.
> 
> Heres how the cloner is working.
> 
> ...



Wonderful update 1BMM, Love the dog, he looks like an OG. The clone, FUCKING WOW, healthy and ready to roll. And the Setup, superb and super clean. 

Great JOB mate.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Bloom Day 17, Single OG lady under 600w
*
The bush master seems to have worked. I used only 1/4 - 1/2 dose with EC 1.2 of base and cal-mag. I have recently heard that bush master changes the taste and the reduces the amount of trichromes. In round two I notice that the OG colas are bigger but less tris are spread out on the leaves. So definitely gonna stop using bush master and see what it happens.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

really nice setup going there 1BMM cant wait to see the buckets full!

and bender buddy thats some bush, i really cant wait to get my own scrog on the go

inspiring work chaps


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> really nice setup going there 1BMM cant wait to see the buckets full!
> 
> and bender buddy thats some bush, i really cant wait to get my own scrog on the go
> 
> inspiring work chaps



thanks Don, yeah 1BMM's setup is clean. 

For my OG girl, I almost think it is too bushy, the canopy is very dense.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

you could do a little folding under and thinning?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you could do a little folding under and thinning?


i would agree on doing something with the foliage.

OG Kush + Hella Bushyness = > chance of getting PM (you just need to mention the word Mildew and it starts.) IT's just sucha dank plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

im not usually an advocate of cutting leaves off but the odd one here n there wont do much harm


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

for sure, don't cut unless it needs it...but sometimes needs must. Perhaps a small fan circulating air underneath the canopy (if there is not one already)


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 18, 2010)

@1BMM that is one super clean set-up and I've never seen a clone look that sharp. Fine job my friend


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey what are those cubes you have the clones in? Very Nice BTW


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Hey what are those cubes you have the clones in? Very Nice BTW


I'm sure 1BMM uses sponge building blocks for children (if my memory serves me right) Then he just cuts them up!! It's on this thread somewhere


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, nice. I like that better than the round neo... I guess I missed a page or two BMM sorry...


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you could do a little folding under and thinning?





DST said:


> i would agree on doing something with the foliage.
> 
> OG Kush + Hella Bushyness = > chance of getting PM (you just need to mention the word Mildew and it starts.) IT's just sucha dank plant.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not usually an advocate of cutting leaves off but the odd one here n there wont do much harm





DST said:


> for sure, don't cut unless it needs it...but sometimes needs must. Perhaps a small fan circulating air underneath the canopy (if there is not one already)



I hear you guys man, OG gets PM easy.

There is a fan under the canopy and a fan above the canopy. I am gonna wait another week for its final stretch then I will perhaps have to do a bit lollipopping.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not usually an advocate of cutting leaves off but the odd one here n there wont do much harm


 Im not a fan of cutting sun leaves either but in some cases when they just are too busy I trim some of the larger leaves in half like you do for clones. It doesnt kill the leaf and it still functions proper and lets more air and light thru the canopy


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

New collection that will go under my 600, cannot wait for these ladies especially the Chem D, I hear the yield for Chem D is really good considering on how dank and dense it is.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 18, 2010)

bender420 said:


> New collection that will go under my 600, cannot wait for these ladies especially the Chem D, I hear the yield for Chem D is really good considering on how dank and dense it is.


 Nice babies you got their. Im super jealous of that grape romulan haha. You gonna invite over to taste some of that?? Lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Nice babies you got their. Im super jealous of that grape romulan haha. You gonna invite over to taste some of that?? Lol



Absolutely brother, as soon as harvest is done, you can come over and chill. We'll smoke the finger hash from the harvest then have the chem and rom. 

Anyways I am glad someone is excited about grape romulan, not many folks are too familiar with is. I haven't even had it my self. But I hear it is one hell of a plant that produces terrific flowers.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 18, 2010)

Whats up my 600 pals. Been busy taking care of my son. Hes crawling and starting to walk so i gotts keep a close eye on him .

MT those cubes are indeed childrens building blocks. I stole them from my kids toy box. Relax i bought them a brand new set . I have a pictorial of how i made them on my journal. They seem to work awesome though. Ive never NOT had a clone root yet with this type of setup.

BudgetGrower, Don G&T DST and everyone thankyou for the pats on the back. It inspires me too. This is an exciting hobby for sho.

On another note i got some killer fuckin bud last nite. The train wreck. heres a pic













My camera does this nug no justice. Its some sticky ikky oooo weee. And very piny tasting. Couch lock


MT MJ Heres a look at the cubes from a diffrent angle. I just shaved the sides down, drill a hole in the middle and slice it open. Fits nice and snug. 







Well i still gotta updaate the journal and finish the hydro setup today. Ill holla at yall later.  1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2010)

that nug looks like it is rock solid but kinda blurry i beleive that it was some killer though


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 18, 2010)

For anyone who is bored out there hehe I just posted an update in my journal. Stop by and check it out.  1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> For anyone who is bored out there hehe I just posted an update in my journal. Stop by and check it out.  1BMM


Be right over holmes.

Here's one of my Headbands for the club to oggle. It's been in the dark for a couple of days, will chop it on Saturday me thinks.
















DST


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love big buds and I cannot lie.......Bubbalicious 46 days flower


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 18, 2010)

Man look at them leaves. That is one beautiful strain there D. Is there anywheres one can order that strain? Ive heard its like clone only state or such. Looks yummmy 

Bender420 im sorry i missed you when i posted earlier. Nice looking bushy ladies. And thanks for the kind replies bro.

Mr Willie mix alot lol. Thats a bute. Nice big main there and she gonna get bigger yet. Nice work dude

I checked out the cave and to my suprise my leaky rez seams to have sealed itself. huh i hope. 

Gonna do some BBQing in the back yard with some cold beers and a nice fire. And of course ill be poken tha shmot lol. later roger 600 wattanites.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Man look at them leaves. That is one beautiful strain there D. Is there anywheres one can order that strain? Ive heard its like clone only state or such. Looks yummmy
> 
> Bender420 im sorry i missed you when i posted earlier. Nice looking bushy ladies. And thanks for the kind replies bro.
> 
> ...


 Yea for real I wanna get my hands on some headband too!! Looks delicious! How did you like that trainwreck masonman? My buddy has some of that going on...Its puts out a great yield and is super frosty. I seen the pack of seeds you ordered from greenhouse and my same dude had that same pack. You gonna love lemon skunk too..................Planets aligned, A king is born, Jesus on the DASHBOARD!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2010)

hey dst did u notice anything to the plant after it was in dark for a few days


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Man im about sick of this fox farms Tiger Bloom. My Jorge's Diamonds are getting burns at only 1/2 teaspoon. I start tem off at 1/4 tsp of bloom for 2 waterings then 1/2 tsp then Bammm burns! I wish I could afford to feed everything with the organic fertilizers. Im still loving FF Grow Big and so do all my plants. Im working on something involving grow big for bloom. Let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, here are some answers from a few pages back. I use carboloaders on all of my grows with great results. Molasses is mainly ment for soil and is most benificial in orgainic soil grows. I have used it with my hydro, and doesnt really gum things up so they dont work but leaves residue and slime every where. There are much better water soluable addatives to use in hydro than molasses that will give you the same results without having to clean your res weekly. I use sugar daddy, but there are tons of others. As far as flushing, I have flushed and not flushed. The taste on the unflushed is generally the same but as it was said earlier, they burn funny and are almost always a lot more harsh to smoke. I do a 7 day flush in my dwc. I do the first 4 days with ro water, sugar daddy, and a little magical so the leaves dont yellow as bad(want it for butter and hash), and then do the last 3 days with strait ro water and clearex. it seems to work great. Even fresh harvested buds are smooth hitting. 

with all that bein said, I just did a huge bud porn update on my journal. Here are a couple of pics from that for your enjoyment.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, great looking buds, you guys!


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 19, 2010)

Great buds you guys. I have to throw in a cpl of mine. These are nugs heading to the mason jars. Dried out to 21.75 Zips dry weight. Hopefully I will get at least 24 to 28 zips when I chop again in a cpl weeks.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2010)

Good morning my fellow 600 watters. One more day of the work week left and one more day to chopping time. I'll get some pictures up either saturday or sunday. I'm guessing my partners girls have to be nine weeks. We don't start counting our time until we can tell the sex of the last plant. We don't count our time at the switch to 12/12. He's had them in darkness since wednesday evening. As usual I only see them once a week so I can see the difference from the previous week. All I know is that last friday when I saw his girls they were looking good. The power kush looked done last week as did a couple other of is girls, can't wait to see them tomorrow morning. Masonman, I'll give you a smoke report on the lemon skunk and white widow as soon as humanly possible, maybe sooner. I'm thinking about twenty four ounces dry when all is said and done. I'll post and update on the weight when finished.

Peace to all.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing like a good spring harvest. Congrats to all, the pics look great. There's only one problem, I can't smoke a picture.

Great job guys and gals.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nothing like a good spring harvest. Congrats to all, the pics look great. There's only one problem, I can't smoke a picture.
> 
> Great job guys and gals.


And here was me believing the guy that said 600watters produce fluffy buds....hohoho. 

Truelly great work peoples of the 600!!!

And to true HeadsUp, pictures really don't taste that great, no matter waht sort of recycled paper you use in your printer....

I can say that the leafs on the HB got a lot darker since going into dark for sure. Due to me not watering them for the last week the plants tend to really start eating up their leaves rapid, so already fan leaves are starting to shrivel up and basically ready to fall off. The smaller leaves start to curl up as well. I just find this means less time drying the bloody things as well. I have always done it this way so not sure if watering them right up until the chop is more beneficial. But I don't see the point in my plants continuing to thrive whilst being in the dark. I want them to start dying effectively........sheesh, I must sound like a broken record.

Will provide updates tomorrow. Blackjack has also gone into dark and will get chopped at the weekend. She is looking smoking. Ny47 is still going on for a bit....

Happy Friday and enjoy the weekend peeps.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Yea for real I wanna get my hands on some headband too!! Looks delicious! How did you like that trainwreck masonman? My buddy has some of that going on...Its puts out a great yield and is super frosty. I seen the pack of seeds you ordered from greenhouse and my same dude had that same pack. You gonna love lemon skunk too..................Planets aligned, A king is born, Jesus on the DASHBOARD!!!!


Hey there Willie. Yes the Train wreck is super stoney. Its really dense and resin coated sticky. I personally like to smoke my weed in joints, but the T W is far to resiny to smoke. A couple good one hitters knocks me on my ass. I like it. Ohh and i see someone finally caught on to the Galaxy 5-0-0 haha. Clutch is one of my fav heavy metal bands. 



Integra21 said:


> Ok, here are some answers from a few pages back. I use carboloaders on all of my grows with great results. Molasses is mainly ment for soil and is most benificial in orgainic soil grows. I have used it with my hydro, and doesnt really gum things up so they dont work but leaves residue and slime every where. There are much better water soluable addatives to use in hydro than molasses that will give you the same results without having to clean your res weekly. I use sugar daddy, but there are tons of others. As far as flushing, I have flushed and not flushed. The taste on the unflushed is generally the same but as it was said earlier, they burn funny and are almost always a lot more harsh to smoke. I do a 7 day flush in my dwc. I do the first 4 days with ro water, sugar daddy, and a little magical so the leaves dont yellow as bad(want it for butter and hash), and then do the last 3 days with strait ro water and clearex. it seems to work great. Even fresh harvested buds are smooth hitting.
> 
> with all that bein said, I just did a huge bud porn update on my journal. Here are a couple of pics from that for your enjoyment.


Thanks for sharing that info Integra. And nice looking bud shots too. I may have to pull your coat tail later when my hydro is runnin.



tat2ue said:


> Great buds you guys. I have to throw in a cpl of mine. These are nugs heading to the mason jars. Dried out to 21.75 Zips dry weight. Hopefully I will get at least 24 to 28 zips when I chop again in a cpl weeks.


Who Dat say they gone beat them Saints. haha My buddy is still sore about the colts loosing the super bowl to the saints haha. I tell him to dry up and quit lickin his wounds lol. 

Looks like a nice healthy danky harvest there Tat2. Slirp im droolen again.



Heads Up said:


> Good morning my fellow 600 watters. One more day of the work week left and one more day to chopping time. I'll get some pictures up either saturday or sunday. I'm guessing my partners girls have to be nine weeks. We don't start counting our time until we can tell the sex of the last plant. We don't count our time at the switch to 12/12. He's had them in darkness since wednesday evening. As usual I only see them once a week so I can see the difference from the previous week. All I know is that last friday when I saw his girls they were looking good. The power kush looked done last week as did a couple other of is girls, can't wait to see them tomorrow morning. Masonman, I'll give you a smoke report on the lemon skunk and white widow as soon as humanly possible, maybe sooner. I'm thinking about twenty four ounces dry when all is said and done. I'll post and update on the weight when finished.
> 
> Peace to all.


How exciting HeadsUp. You and stupid seem to have the program down pat. Ill be eagerly awaiting your report my friend. And thanks for taking the effort. Your a real gem there Heads Up.

Well its friday. Got to take a special trip to gods country today i hope. Check out some Time Warp. Also gonna prep the gorilla patch. I got permission to put 20 girls on my brother from another mothers 300 acre spot. Gonna dig the holes ahead of time so any animals who get curious wont dig up me new plants when the time comes. Ill be using the HPS in the sky for this grow haha DST 

Peace out homies. 1BMM


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 19, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey there Willie. Yes the Train wreck is super stoney. Its really dense and resin coated sticky. I personally like to smoke my weed in joints, but the T W is far to resiny to smoke. A couple good one hitters knocks me on my ass. I like it. Ohh and i see someone finally caught on to the Galaxy 5-0-0 haha. Clutch is one of my fav heavy metal bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea I knew who you was refering too soon as I saw galaxy 5-0-0 my favorite band. My first concert ever was Pantera, Clutch and deftones. Never forget when Phil Anselmo stopped in the middle of the show to thank all the stoners for supplying such a great contact buzz haha. The whole place was a smoke factory lol


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 19, 2010)

DST said:


> And here was me believing the guy that said 600watters produce fluffy buds....hohoho.
> 
> Truelly great work peoples of the 600!!!
> 
> ...


 hey Dst I do mine the same way without watering the last week. Seems to help the drying process. I used to put mine in the dark too but my techinque now is to just smuggle 1 or 2 out of the room just before lights off and put into a dark closet for the night. I like to chop the main stalk the next morning before the plant sees any light. I think it helps with the flavor to chop the plant in the dark cause as soon as light hits the plant it starts releasing those enzymes and feeding itself for the day


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 19, 2010)

Also 1 more tip of the day from me is too cut your clones 20 minutes after watering


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Also 1 more tip of the day from me is too cut your clones 20 minutes after watering


Just curious Willie how you came up with that formula. Does it help root better?

And yes Pantera Clutch Deftones all kick ass. Rock on dude.1BMM Im off to gods country for the day peace out peeps.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2010)

...................     .......................


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Also 1 more tip of the day from me is too cut your clones 20 minutes after watering


Makes sense, maximum water uptake to the cutting. Or you can pop your cutting into a shot glass for a while. This is what I do if I see a cutting going sideways, I pull it back out the ptting soil, and then re-snip, soak in shot glass until it looks happy again, then apply root powder and re-pot.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

How long are you to chop fdd? looking good.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey DST I had a crazy dream lastnight. I had a room set up with the vertical hanging light like yours except for I had 2 lights side by side hanging at 45 degree angles. I had a SOG on the floor and a crazy stadium stacked 360 wall. Maybe I'll try to live the dream Lol


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hey DST I had a crazy dream lastnight. I had a room set up with the vertical hanging light like yours except for I had 2 lights side by side hanging at 45 degree angles. I had a SOG on the floor and a crazy stadium stacked 360 wall. Maybe I'll try to live the dream Lol


Ok, interesting, so you mean like in a V type arrangement, the lights that is? Stadiums rock!! Live it man


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Great buds you guys. I have to throw in a cpl of mine. These are nugs heading to the mason jars. Dried out to 21.75 Zips dry weight. Hopefully I will get at least 24 to 28 zips when I chop again in a cpl weeks.


very nice bro i widh i could pull off that much, how many watts are u runnin



fdd2blk said:


> ................... View attachment 751457 View attachment 751458 View attachment 751459 View attachment 751460 .......................


now thats a room full of beuties fdd very nice

[


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 19, 2010)

Who Dat say they gone beat them Saints. haha My buddy is still sore about the colts loosing the super bowl to the saints haha. I tell him to dry up and quit lickin his wounds lol. 

Looks like a nice healthy danky harvest there Tat2. Slirp im droolen again.



Thks MasonMan...Had some friends over last night and blazed some of the pre-mason jar cured BlackBerry,Eve and Sin from Vancouver Island Seed Co....all was dank. If I recall a few hundred posts ago, I think you stated you were a "Tile Man"??? Give me a critique...I just laid 500 squares of slate on my back porch, what do ya think for my first effort? The cheapest estimate i got for the job was 5 bucks a sq.

Gonna break it in with about 100 lbs of crawfish this weekend


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ................... View attachment 751457 View attachment 751458 View attachment 751459 View attachment 751460 .......................


 
Best way to use up that spare room ...lol

Looks Great fdd


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, interesting, so you mean like in a V type arrangement, the lights that is? Stadiums rock!! Live it man


 Yea kinda sorta but the opposite of a V. More like a upside down V with the point facing up and maybe like a foot in between the point. You think im smoking too much? Lol


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> very nice bro i widh i could pull off that much, how many watts are u runnin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm running 6 x 600w Quantums split between two DIY 3 x 8 ebb and flo tables in my flower room. Clones go in about a week after they have good root developement... Doing a perpetual SOG with 160 plants. 40 plants come out every 2 weeks (in theory at least...lol). I guess 21 zips dried bud from a 12 square foot area ain't bad. I'm shooting for the 32 zips from same area every 2 to 3 weeks, trying new strains out for their yield potential....loooong process.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 19, 2010)

hehe i'm the tile guy  Looks good. The hardest part with slate is getting them all at the right height. not a bad bid for slate. The pic i had a few hundred posts ago went for about 12 a foot with that design


----------



## tea tree (Mar 19, 2010)

_I am back, team._ I bought another 600 watt and cooltube setup. I sold my last one for unemployment reasons. Anyway I am flowering a five gallon dwc setup with a 2-3 month vegged super lemon haze. She is about three by three feet and looking good. using gh three part and hardwater micro with tapwater. Nice so far. Used a t5 and 600 watt mh to veg her. 

I will post pics later. Just having some fun reading for now. She is asleep.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I'm running 6 x 600w Quantums split between two DIY 3 x 8 ebb and flo tables in my flower room. Clones go in about a week after they have good root developement... Doing a perpetual SOG with 160 plants. 40 plants come out every 2 weeks (in theory at least...lol). I guess 21 zips dried bud from a 12 square foot area ain't bad. I'm shooting for the 32 zips from same area every 2 to 3 weeks, trying new strains out for their yield potential....loooong process.


dam thats alot of light. no wonder ur coming out with so much i thought mabye u had 2 600 but not 6. and 32 zips every 2-3 weeks dam i wouldnt even be able to smoke it as fast as it was growing very nice work i love your setup


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2010)

But it's spring time in florida. It's a beautiful seventy two degrees, sunny and low humidity.

A couple of pics from my back yard.

How I wish I could put a couple of my girls in the sun.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> But it's spring time in florida. It's a beautiful seventy two degrees, sunny and low humidity.
> 
> A couple of pics from my back yard.
> 
> How I wish I could put a couple of my girls in the sun.


im in soflo dude and im loving this late chill we got goin on right now usually it like low 90's by now...i would love to grow outside but crackheads are worse than rabbits...lol


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 19, 2010)

Temps are up in my growroom, outside it was in the 70s, my room was in the low 90s, I have an air conditioner that will be going in tomorrow, trying to keep it to around 85 in there.

[youtube]4BowGRBQns0[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Who Dat say they gone beat them Saints. haha My buddy is still sore about the colts loosing the super bowl to the saints haha. I tell him to dry up and quit lickin his wounds lol.
> 
> Looks like a nice healthy danky harvest there Tat2. Slirp im droolen again.
> 
> ...


Nope im the brickie Tat2 lol however your floor looks stunning. I like the look of the slate. I actually started out doing my kitchen floor with some salvaged reclaimed slat tile. But then i went dumpster diving for a few weeks lol at the granite counter shops and picked up enough junk slabs to make my floor. Its posted somwhere on the 600. 

Also i will fuck up a pile of crawfish wit ya any day. Pull the heads and if you dont sucks the head ur a puss. lol then snap the back and pull the tail. Some gooood beer munchie finger foods nawleans style cmon back jack.



tat2ue said:


> I'm running 6 x 600w Quantums split between two DIY 3 x 8 ebb and flo tables in my flower room. Clones go in about a week after they have good root developement... Doing a perpetual SOG with 160 plants. 40 plants come out every 2 weeks (in theory at least...lol). I guess 21 zips dried bud from a 12 square foot area ain't bad. I'm shooting for the 32 zips from same area every 2 to 3 weeks, trying new strains out for their yield potential....loooong process.


I believe we should call you big nutz. Your setup is art dude. 

While i got your attention Tat2, you ever get down to waveland MS or Gulfport on the beaches much? I used to live in that region a few years back and loved it there. Got alot of buddies down there.



MT Marijuana said:


> hehe i'm the tile guy  Looks good. The hardest part with slate is getting them all at the right height. not a bad bid for slate. The pic i had a few hundred posts ago went for about 12 a foot with that design


Yes MT i agree just from the selection of slate ive gathered. It does vary and its layered type of rock or what have you. 

How buis shaping up in MT. Thing are starting to pop of here.



tea tree said:


> _I am back, team._ I bought another 600 watt and cooltube setup. I sold my last one for unemployment reasons. Anyway I am flowering a five gallon dwc setup with a 2-3 month vegged super lemon haze. She is about three by three feet and looking good. using gh three part and hardwater micro with tapwater. Nice so far. Used a t5 and 600 watt mh to veg her.
> 
> I will post pics later. Just having some fun reading for now. She is asleep.


Nice choice. And great helpful folks round these parts. Youll like it here and welcome.



Heads Up said:


> But it's spring time in florida. It's a beautiful seventy two degrees, sunny and low humidity.
> 
> A couple of pics from my back yard.
> 
> How I wish I could put a couple of my girls in the sun.


Headsup its been warm here to but im sure its much nicer in florida. My yard too would be nice for plants except my dog rocco is a pot head sooooo.... lol  This joints for you. 



Solcyn26 said:


> im in soflo dude and im loving this late chill we got goin on right now usually it like low 90's by now...i would love to grow outside but crackheads are worse than rabbits...lol


Hahaaa nice i know i live on the edge of the ghetto and the well to do. Crack Zombies in multitudes haha. Cant stand the shit myself. Not for the mason man.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2010)

Good evening my 600 pals. Just got back from a nice road trip up in gods country. 

My brother from another mother is a mother fucker haha. Has anyone seen a hippie comune? I love it. Sorry folks cant give a lot of detail cuz of duhhh. Im so fkn ripped been a very stoney day but def a good one. Im gonna do a little report in my journal so yall com on through and check me out woot woot. Peace outy 1BMM


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 19, 2010)

first picture was on march 10th still veggin under 400 watt mh. started flowering march 14th, and the final 2 pix are from march 19th under the 600 watt hps


----------



## PhillTubes (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow club been out for a min ..


are you guys loving this weather .... well i need to get my venting stuff orderd and here faster then i thought its been is the 60s where im at and its caused my temps to go up to 88 with my venting unhooked atm - i went back horizontal for veg and a different approach ... so i have to keep there doors open ... i will be gettin new pics up of the lady wws in veg and finish that aurora journal for good... 

Peace out for now 
PT


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's whats cooking..That Jorge's Diamond is 5.6 feet tall. Didnt plan on that one streching so much...whoops! There's also a bubbalicious fatty in there


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm loving the weather, for sure - almost fishing time again! But if it gets too much warmer, I'll have to turn on my A/C already! lol Meantime, my girls are doing well. Quick pic or two of the older ladies chilling, GHS Lemon Skunk four and a half weeks in.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Willie, nice greenhouse there!


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 20, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey Willie, nice greenhouse there!


Thanks DoeEye! Im digging your set-up! That lemon skunk looks like its gonna mess your hair up! 
Hey I got a question for you or anybody here. Lets say i wanna dedicate a whole plant to old school black hash (finger hash). lets say from a 3 ounce plant loaded with super sticky resin and trichomes. Anybody got a guesstimation how many grams you could get from it?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2010)

And it's chopping day. For any interested parties...and I know a few, the lemon skunk will be coming down today along with a power kush, white widow and a bunch of crystals, which is a cross of white widow and northern lights. I'll be sure to include a preliminary smoke report as soon as possible. I'm going to get a couple of the smaller lower buds and dry them in an envelope on top of my t-5 that I use for seedlings and now my clones. The arjan's haze #1 clone pulled through and I'm going to top it and clone that top this morning. I'm hoping to have two bushes ready when my girls are done and scrog them. My partner in stupid already has his next batch ready in his tent and as soon as we finish chopping today, he'll get his room ready for tomorrow's new crop. He's growing the skunk train, the free seeds from the attitude at christmas.

Happy first day of spring everyone, it's going to be in the seventies again today, in florida anyway, I don't know about your part of the globe.

Peace all, I'll get some pics of chopping day up later today.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey guys, busy morning, off on a day trip so this is a quick one....everyone as usual Representin. So here's my lot, sorry, just a Cope Edit Paste from my journal, wife's a calling....laters 600's enjoy Saturday.

Peace, DST

Morning/Afternoon,...you know the routine.

So early start on the girls this morning. For the cho today we had 2 Headbands anasazi headband (right little fukker) the OG Kush giant, and the Blackjack that just hit 10 weeks (was only in the dark for a day but looks the business.

Here's the pics:

The other Headband was uploaded yesterday, this is the 2nd one:






This is the Blackjack just before the chop






























Some OG Kush already in the bag, and some of the OG Kush colas etc:
















Hanging from left to right: BJ - OG - HB











More hanging
headband nugs











So thats it, of to Utrecht today for something to do....

Laters,

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Who Dat say they gone beat them Saints. haha My buddy is still sore about the colts loosing the super bowl to the saints haha. I tell him to dry up and quit lickin his wounds lol.
> 
> Looks like a nice healthy danky harvest there Tat2. Slirp im droolen again.
> 
> ...



lol i love the amount of space u guys got over the waters lol. You coulf fit my whole flat in this floor space ffs lol. Lovely floor not jelouse much mate.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 20, 2010)

Morning DST, those are some sweet buds you have hanging there! I like how you can see the color difference in them, pretty. The Blackjack looks good enough to smoke right on the plant!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2010)

First off congrats to all. And happy harvesting peeps. Cant wait till i have that prob. 

I have a question about theses feminized seeds. Are they 100% gauranteed to be female? Or has anyone gotten a dude?. Reason i need to know this is the out door season is rapidly approcahing and id really like to fast track these new strains so im flush with clones. 

I dont have the time to sex them as one would with reg seeds. Input please. Thanks all.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> First off congrats to all. And happy harvesting peeps. Cant wait till i have that prob.
> 
> I have a question about theses feminized seeds. Are they 100% gauranteed to be female? Or has anyone gotten a dude?. Reason i need to know this is the out door season is rapidly approcahing and id really like to fast track these new strains so im flush with clones.
> 
> I dont have the time to sex them as one would with reg seeds. Input please. Thanks all.


Femenized are almost always female, but there is still a slim chance you will get a male, but more likely to get a hermie. But you have way higher chances of all females with fem seeds then you ever would with regulars. You just have to keep an evey out for hermies, especially if the plants are stressed. Depending on the strain and grenetics, fem seeds tend to hermie much easier under stress than notmal seeds do. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2010)

Thankyou Integra. Just have to really baby em then.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> First off congrats to all. And happy harvesting peeps. Cant wait till i have that prob.
> 
> I have a question about theses feminized seeds. Are they 100% gauranteed to be female? Or has anyone gotten a dude?. Reason i need to know this is the out door season is rapidly approcahing and id really like to fast track these new strains so im flush with clones.
> 
> I dont have the time to sex them as one would with reg seeds. Input please. Thanks all.


 I heard lot's people complaining about getting more hermie's from feminised seeds vs. standard seeds. Greenhouse is supposedly top notch for their fem seeds tho.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

the only first hand example i know is my first run. My buddy ordered 30 fem white widow seeds. He let me pick 3 and he kept the rest. Of the 3 I grabbed, I got 3 bad ass females all worthy of being moms, and mine were all stressed with high humidity(up to 100% every night) and crazy nutrient burn. That want enough to make them do anything I'd regret. But my buddy on the otherhand treated his like crap all around and only 9 of his original 27 made it to flower. Of his 9 that made it, he got 9 full on hermies that he chopped down. I think his were constantly light stressed though, but I never knew for sure what he did to hermie them since the genetics worked so great for me.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 20, 2010)

I had problems germinating dutch passion feminised seeds from my last order. I almost always have 100% success rate germinating standard seeds but those dutch passion seeds...I had 1 of 2 jorge diamonds germinate.....1 of 2 brainstorms germinate and 2 of 2 euforia's germinate


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2010)

hey guys i have a few quostions. i have just succesfully made a clone for the first time, it is a shishkaberry clone about 3 inches tall. now the roots are about 1/2 inch each and their is 2 of them. how soon can i strt to flower this youngin. also i just added the last purp indica to flower. i have tryed many ways to clone and none worked and i was told soil is the hardest to clone but thats the only luck i have had is in soil. so yay for me. also i think i am going to do one more feed to my other big girl then strat the flush deppendiong on what the trichs and plant looks like a few days after the feed. she is way fater than my other hermie premie plant i harvested witch by the way is some killer smoke for bein early and premie. i got at least three ozs dry i will get exact weight when i get a scale and pics of it when i get a cam. my shishka seems to be really stiva also and the reviews say its indica dom what do u huys think. heres a few pics more in my journal oh ya and will adding my 200 watt cfl to my flower room make a differnce to the plants i would think so cuz the more light the btter


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2010)

oh and i have never really trimmed my lower growth cus i usally lst , but i need to do some trimming of the lower growth becasue theri is some small unwanted branches underneath. so when is the best time to cut these off. the plant are about 1 week into flower how much can i cut


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

You can get away with cutting a lot. The earlier you do it, the less nutrients and energy are wasted on trying to get them to grow. I personally cut off bags full of worthless crap of of the bottom of my plants. hope this helps.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2010)

so it should be fine doing this 1st week of flower and a lil sooner


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah, I usually trim mine between week 1-3 of flower, but thats just cause a lot of the small side branches will stretch up above the screen and are no longer worthless.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> First off congrats to all. And happy harvesting peeps. Cant wait till i have that prob.
> 
> I have a question about theses feminized seeds. Are they 100% gauranteed to be female? Or has anyone gotten a dude?. Reason i need to know this is the out door season is rapidly approcahing and id really like to fast track these new strains so im flush with clones.
> 
> I dont have the time to sex them as one would with reg seeds. Input please. Thanks all.


I don't think anything is a complete guarantee, however, out of the three feminized strains started, three produced females for me. I'm sorry I didn't clone the strawberry haze. Extremely vigorous plant and short spaces between the nodes.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2010)

A tip of my hat to my partner, so far our most successful grow and some really nice hard nugs to boot. The lemon skunk filled in nicely and smells great. The power kush and the white widow turned out nice hard nugs and big buds. A couple turned out fluffy and leafy but most were nice and heavy with compact tight buds. I have some samples drying on top of my t-5 and I'll give a report sometime tomorrow, I hope.

Anyway on with the porn, it was rather early when we started. The first couple of pics I'm riding down the road to his house and the last one is looking from the front of his house. Just wanted to set the mood for the day of execution, nothing like a nice morning fog before the massacre.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a nice haul HeadsUp.. My partners grow didnt turn out that nice. I wish. Tell your buddy to keep up the good work. That big purple one looks nuts.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> A tip of my hat to my partner, so far our most successful grow and some really nice hard nugs to boot. The lemon skunk filled in nicely and smells great. The power kush and the white widow turned out nice hard nugs and big buds. A couple turned out fluffy and leafy but most were nice and heavy with compact tight buds. I have some samples drying on top of my t-5 and I'll give a report sometime tomorrow, I hope.
> 
> Anyway on with the porn, it was rather early when we started. The first couple of pics I'm riding down the road to his house and the last one is looking from the front of his house. Just wanted to set the mood for the day of execution, nothing like a nice morning fog before the massacre.



thanks for tyhe info integra. and dam nice harvest i would be very happy to, that purp looks so good.

does any one kow when i can strt to flower a just rooted clone


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for tyhe info integra. and dam nice harvest i would be very happy to, that purp looks so good.
> 
> does any one kow when i can strt to flower a just rooted clone


 You can flower clones right away but I would wait maybe a week just to get a few more extra buds


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 20, 2010)

One way to think of it Mcpurple is that the clone is the same age as its mom and a clone taken from a clone is also the same age as mom. I think the clones get better and better (more potent and better yields) each time you clone from clones until around the 8th-10th time then they start too diminish


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks willie i wil veg it for a few more days and then flower, i was just gonna throw away because im not gonna have space in my flower room for another plant so i want this one to be a mini plant just for fun


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nope im the brickie Tat2 lol however your floor looks stunning. I like the look of the slate. I actually started out doing my kitchen floor with some salvaged reclaimed slat tile. But then i went dumpster diving for a few weeks lol at the granite counter shops and picked up enough junk slabs to make my floor. Its posted somwhere on the 600.
> 
> Also i will fuck up a pile of crawfish wit ya any day. Pull the heads and if you dont sucks the head ur a puss. lol then snap the back and pull the tail. Some gooood beer munchie finger foods nawleans style cmon back jack.
> 
> ...


I get over to Gulfport once and awhile to hit the casinos or catch a concert over in Biloxi...I'll pinch a few tails tomorrow in your honor...got 100 lbs of bugs on order for tomorrow complete with potatos/corn/garlic/mushrooms and a ton of beer.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam thats alot of light. no wonder ur coming out with so much i thought mabye u had 2 600 but not 6. and 32 zips every 2-3 weeks dam i wouldnt even be able to smoke it as fast as it was growing very nice work i love your setup


originally I had 4 x 1000w HPS (coil ballast) in cool tubes. I switched to 6 x 600w cause I could get more lumens per sq ft and better coverage with the added benefit of less electrical consumption. Results were a bigger yield with better nugs.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 20, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> hehe i'm the tile guy  Looks good. The hardest part with slate is getting them all at the right height. not a bad bid for slate. The pic i had a few hundred posts ago went for about 12 a foot with that design


Thanks.. but your right about it being a bitch getting them close to the same height...Next project is to trick out the hot tub with tile on the sides and a granite bar all the way around it.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol i love the amount of space u guys got over the waters lol. You coulf fit my whole flat in this floor space ffs lol. Lovely floor not jelouse much mate.


 Thanks, this is just the BBQ/bug boil area. We also shoot a lot of darts back there. Once a month I have a dart tourney or a huge poker tourney.... I heard that over in your area, living space is at a premium for cost in a decent area.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2010)

Uggh Sounds good bro. I miss them mud bugs. I had a cajun bud of mine used to cook them up in a old stainless steel sink with a propane flame. He put all kinds of spices craboil garlic lemon. Ugghh i miss it. Gonna take a vacation down that away some time this year. 

I can still get crawfish up here though. They live in the freshwater creeks when in season. I try to catch a few dozen when ever i can.

Good job on that floor bud looks like a pro did it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2010)

Quite stoned this evening folks but i just want to give my praise to all you guys. Everyone here seems to be on a good vibe and doing great grows lovin it all you rog 600 watters deserve a pat on the back. DoeEyed mrs lady very nice job i drooled in me coffe this morn lol. Keep it up folks.

As for the mason man im brain farted as to what to do. I think my 600s are gonna be strickly a veg room for my outdoor journeys for now. Which is cool i guess. Its just not everyday you get a shot at doing a outdoor grow where your yeilds can be huge. Not gonna get into a big discussion bout where it goes but who gives a fuck hahha. 

Ive started a few more beans for the cause. Trainwreck & White widow. Hoping to get some clones to put out D and the Stawberry Haze Which im thinking since its a sativa dom i will go for a mix grow indoors with her and possibly???. Well see as things are always a changin. Smoke em if you got em boys and gals Peace and out like a fat kid in dodgeball 1BMM


----------



## SOURD777 (Mar 21, 2010)

Few more pics of my 600hps grow room.
This harvest is all white rhino. Next harvest will be all bubba kush. than C99 after that!!




































Bubba Kush and C99 clones!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey sour d. Cindy 99, have you ever grown her? My malawi is a cross of malawi gold and cindy 99. I'm pretty sure the cindy in my malawi is the male. All I do know is the malawi has buds all over her. I'll get some pics up shortly.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

Sour cream, strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and malawi 99. The sour cream is the front left, the strawberry haze is behind the sour cream the arjan's haze is the one with the stakes and the malawi is the one with a ton of bud sites far right.

Start of week six, only six or seven more weeks. Just in time for the april showers to bring me and stupid our may flowers.

So here is my weekly update. They are starting to fill in and not so much more growing out. I am so looking forward to getting giggly stoned again with that nice up sativa high.

Happy spring to all my fellow Roger 600 Watters.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 21, 2010)

Good morn/afternoon 600. Im offically back to work steady tommorow. Cant wait. Been cooped up for a few months. 

Heads Up them girls are realy bushing up. Is that the haze strains? Nice Nice.

Well got to get the work truck loaded up and shine up the ole trowel. Got a piss pile of brick to lay this next month. I wont be a stranger.  1BMM


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey sour d. Cindy 99, have you ever grown her? My malawi is a cross of malawi gold and cindy 99. I'm pretty sure the cindy in my malawi is the male. All I do know is the malawi has buds all over her. I'll get some pics up shortly.


 hey heads up I have the c99 crossed by deep chunk with deep chunk the father. The c99 stretches alot I vegged it till 16 inches and its already 48 inches tall. Its been flowering 3 weeks now


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2010)

Girls are looking sweet Heads Up. Very compact and bushy, quite surprising for sativa based plants, but you got so many fat bud sites. spec that malawi. but are the buds looking a bit smaller on that compared to the others...?

Good luck with the job 1BMM.

Afternoon WillieWill.

DST....smoking his fist joint of og kush, dry but not cured (couldn't resist it naturally!) Seems good, but I really want to try the next lot of ogk thats drying at the min!)

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

mansonman, I know you are glad to be back to work, as much as we bitch about working, not working is way worse. Don't hurt yourself my friend, it takes a little time to build up that work stamina again. And yes, they all have some kind of haze in them except the malawi 99, I think. I don't think cindy 99 has haze in it.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you willie, I'll try to keep that in mind if I ever grow them straight up...and dst, they look bushy only because they have been tied down and twisted. The malawi probably has more bud on her than the others. They are all finally starting to fill in, not just grow out. The strawberry haze, remarkable plant. Her side branching just grew straight up toward the lights as if they are all tops and the sour cream has very frosty buds already but it is a leaf filled plant. Sometime I'm going to have to go in there and trim some leaf back, maybe another week or two. And as usual the arjan's haze is still lagging, she is just not a happy girl and I can't figure out what to do.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> But it's spring time in florida. It's a beautiful seventy two degrees, sunny and low humidity.
> 
> A couple of pics from my back yard.
> 
> How I wish I could put a couple of my girls in the sun.





Solcyn26 said:


> im in soflo dude and im loving this late chill we got goin on right now usually it like low 90's by now...i would love to grow outside but crackheads are worse than rabbits...lol


Nice to hear from some old neighbors...I'm a coon-ass transplant from So. Fla....grew up in Hialeah, but that was way back when FL only had 3 area code for the whole state and the old brigdes to the Keys were the only bridges there.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Sour cream, strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and malawi 99. The sour cream is the front left, the strawberry haze is behind the sour cream the arjan's haze is the one with the stakes and the malawi is the one with a ton of bud sites far right.
> 
> Start of week six, only six or seven more weeks. Just in time for the april showers to bring me and stupid our may flowers.
> 
> ...


Heads Up...thoses are some wicked looking fruit trees you got there


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

heads up, thats inspirational mate 

just updated my thread 3weeks 12/12 2moro. come and have a look at my 1st bud porn when u boys and girls have a min lol.






hope everyone is well?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks tat2ue. I'm a transplant from the north, been here twenty one years now and been coming to florida and this house when I was nine and ten. Back then it sat on a dirt road, clay actually and there was an orange grove on the corner where there is now a church. What used to be a forty five minute drive has become an hour and a half. When I first moved here I was lucky to see two cars go down my street in a day, now I'm lucky if there are less then thirty a day.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

i just aded a 200 watt cfl blus spectrum to my flower room will this only give the plants a positve affect cause their is more light or can it harm them any


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

I completely forgot, can't imagine why. After we finished trimming, we scraped the scissors a few times during trimming, we got us a nice little hash ball. Rolled it around a few times and it turned into some real nice black sticky hash. We of course smoked it immediately, got stupidly giggly and didn't even finish a tiny little ball. We split the rest between the three of us, we have a hired hand to help us trim. We're gettin' old and young hands and eyes helps immensely when trimming. Smoked the last couple of hits as I was losing a game of golf on the xbox, damn kids. We also have a couple of ounces of real nice trim drying for bubble hash. Have I mentioned lately how much I enjoy this hobby of ours?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i just aded a 200 watt cfl blus spectrum to my flower room will this only give the plants a positve affect cause their is more light or can it harm them any



Personally I like the idea of adding the blue spectrum when flowering as long as it isn't overpowering the red spectrum.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

i dont think it over powers the 600 at all but definatly adds alot of blue i put it in theri to help finfih my big girl i will take pics of my dried bud and my other plant gettin ready to harvest and my shiskaberry and purp indica wheni go get my camera later today


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

I've mixed my next batch of nutes for my babies. I'm giving them a full dose of 6-4-4 (foxfarm grow big) two teaspoons worth along with all the other stuff I feed my girls. I'm noticing my malawi and arjan's haze are starting to develop some yellowing and I still have at least six weeks to go. I'll split this gallon of water so it lasts for two waterings. I'll give them mostly water in between feedings.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

thats a big dose of N i was told if u have to use n in flower to use in moderation cuase it can affect the plant in a negative way, but im not sure just somthin i was talkin to my buddy about at the hydro shop


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just try to make sure they always have enough N. I tend to add a little extra Magical(2.0.0) to each batch I mix up just to give them that little extra N. It is a normal part of the formula, but everything is in a 3/5 ratio but it is at 4/5. Seems to keep my girls nice and green.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 21, 2010)

yea u will do more for your plants health and quality of yield by keepin them green i learned that for sure this grow im 6 weeks in and im feeding them 10-10-10 ratio...just let the plants take what they need...i had to mix my own soup it took me forever to add up the n-p-k that my plants actually see and the ratio was way off...so now my mix is 1part floranova grow-1 part floranova bloom-4 parts floralicious plus..this mix leaves me at about 2-2-2 then i add to water to reach my desired ppms...its all about the ratio your plant sees after u have added all nute-additives together

n-p-k formula: add the n numbers together(in equal parts ex. 1ml)then divide by number of parts...lemme explain

lets say u have a 7-2-9 and a 3-8-1 batch of nutes youll notice both these ratios are less than ideal...so lets start with the n....7+3=10 now divide that by the number of equal parts...so thats 2 in our example so 10 divided by 2=5
now if u keep going with the p-k youll notice u just brought the ratio 5-5-5 which is the same as 1-1-1 or 20-20-20

it made all the difference in the world for me..look up the law of minimums..


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

got a good camer for a few so i took some shots, the bud is the stuff i harvested a few days back from the premie hermie plant. i got about 3 ozs dry but have smoked about a half already. its really good for premie weed and hermie. anyways. their is pics of the buds. and where i hung the cfl in the flower room it is right in the middle of the big girl theri is a pic of just the cfl on and then with the cfl and hps. lots more pics in my journal if anyone wants to see how the shiskabery and the purpl indica are comin. i really am likin the shiahk already well tell me what u think and chek out the journal, also i have a video i will upload later peace

oh and the buds on the big girl are way bigger then the other one i harvested cuz it is going longer it still has alot of white hairs and trichs are only cloudy and i want about 50/50 cloudy/amber.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgQc67owgcQ

heres the link i think to the video its not that bad the three in the front ate the shishkaberry and the ones in the back are purp indica and the big girl in the corner

ok i cant seem to post the link or the video


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 21, 2010)

That shit looks tasty Mcpurp. Should be some killer herb.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks integra the prmie weed isnt that bad but the other plant wil be way better


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Girls are looking sweet Heads Up. Very compact and bushy, quite surprising for sativa based plants, but you got so many fat bud sites. spec that malawi. but are the buds looking a bit smaller on that compared to the others...?
> 
> Good luck with the job 1BMM.
> 
> ...


 Yea I have problem curing buds right too....I smoke them too fast it never lasts a month in the jar Lol


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i just aded a 200 watt cfl blus spectrum to my flower room will this only give the plants a positve affect cause their is more light or can it harm them any


 I keep a 3 to 1 ratio in my vegging room. 1 red light for every 3 blue lights. Alot of hps lights not have a blue spectrum included. My light is like 30% blue spectrum. I learned that keeping a 3 to 1 blue/red mix while vegging will help to keep more tighter compact plants and adding the blue spectrum 3 to 1 ( 30% blue) in flower will add to more compact dense nugs


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 21, 2010)

I meant to say alot of the hps lights now have blue spectrum added


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Those nugs are looking pretty Mcpurps! Is that the unknown strain? She a good yielder...I always like that haha


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

yes she is an unknown strain from a clinic. she seems to be a decent yeilder, considering i got about 3 oz from the other plant that was harvested a bit early but its still dank


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Stateside been representin I see.

Early start for me this morning before sun up, changed the flower and the veg room around, so the last 2 girls (Thelma and NY47) on 12/12 have been moved to the veg tent (which is now a mini flower tent. They are joined by the new NY47 and Barbagseed that are both on 12/12.

I have finally managed to re-pott my unhappy clones in 20 litre pots, they are all in the big flower room but under veggin light now. Just got to re-pot some Headbands and we'll be all up and running. The 400 MH is back on in the room, along with the 600HPS.

I also have 4 HB's in the dark waiting to so Madame Guillotine

Have a good week Roger 600 Watters.


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2010)

i almost bought a 600w balast thius morning lol, maybe next giro lol.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> i almost bought a 600w balast thius morning lol, maybe next giro lol.


 Oh come on West you know you want it. You'll be back tomorrow to buy it. Lol


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Oh come on West you know you want it. You'll be back tomorrow to buy it. Lol


not sure if giros come round that often

just hold back on the scrumping of the weed (I know it's hard), punt a wee bit, and hey presto, 600 watts comin at ya!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 22, 2010)

Man things just keep getting better. And its about fkn time too. Man if you all couls see how ghetto ive been livin lately. I couldnt even give away my furniture and i dont believe i own a decent repectable looking outfit lol. But by god that all gonna be a changin.

Work is pooring in. Its funny how sometimes life just fucks with ya like uuggh whats next and shits just all fkn bad allover with no end in sight. Gloomed & Doomed. 

And then bam shit does a complete 180 and now its just overloading my ass, hahaa. Why cant a mofo just get a happy medium. 

One things for sure folks. Ill never ever be as broke ass as i was this winter ever again and thats a promise. 

I tell ya ive really learned to respect the value of a dollar like nobodies business ha.

OK now onto the weed. I dont know if my germ methods are anything new but my seeds are cracking almost over night. All 3 seeds Have popped the tap root and ill be putting them in some soil here tonite. Also most of my purp clones are well rooted. 

Im in another brain jam of weather i want to keep this set and get the hydro going. Or get them rooted well in some soil to go outdoors. Either way in 2 weeks i could have more clones and put theses ones outside. Gonna get really baked and ponder my options. Im gonna go do some work in the cave here in a bit, so stay tuned for a pic update later tonite. Peace 1BMM.


Hey 600 jus did a quik cut and pasty from the journal. Pics coming a lil later peeps.


----------



## monkeybutler (Mar 22, 2010)

I apologize if this has been answered in this thread, but I've searched through about 10 pages of 260 and lost patience..

I'm about to join the 600 club.. i'm putting a 600w HPS into a 6' cool tube... i'll also have a 400w veg room for mommy etc... i only have a total of about 160 cubic feet... what type of ventilation should i expect to need... will 1 6" inline fan pulling 440 CFMs be enough to keep that shit cool?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 22, 2010)

This is courtesy my partner in stupid. Looking forward to see how they smoke.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 22, 2010)

monkeybutler said:


> I apologize if this has been answered in this thread, but I've searched through about 10 pages of 260 and lost patience..
> 
> I'm about to join the 600 club.. i'm putting a 600w HPS into a 6' cool tube... i'll also have a 400w veg room for mommy etc... i only have a total of about 160 cubic feet... what type of ventilation should i expect to need... will 1 6" inline fan pulling 440 CFMs be enough to keep that shit cool?


160 divided by five is thirty two feet of air that needs to be exchanged in a five minute period, I would say that is more than enough. You'll still need some other type of air movement if your fan is just sucking the air out of the light...and welcome aboard to the six hundred.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 22, 2010)

monkeybutler said:


> I apologize if this has been answered in this thread, but I've searched through about 10 pages of 260 and lost patience..
> 
> I'm about to join the 600 club.. i'm putting a 600w HPS into a 6' cool tube... i'll also have a 400w veg room for mommy etc... i only have a total of about 160 cubic feet... what type of ventilation should i expect to need... will 1 6" inline fan pulling 440 CFMs be enough to keep that shit cool?


 Yea man that should be plenty. I have a 12x12 room and I run a 6 inch 435 cfm inline fan thru my carbon filter but i dont run it thru my hood tho. but yea man that will be plenty power to vent your room and your cool tube


----------



## monkeybutler (Mar 22, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Yea man that should be plenty. I have a 12x12 room and I run a 6 inch 435 cfm inline fan thru my carbon filter but i dont run it thru my hood tho. but yea man that will be plenty power to vent your room and your cool tube


thanks for the reply will - i just see a lot of threads where people can't seem to bring their temps down with the 600watters... some people were recommending me go upwards of 800-1000 cfms since my space is so small and i'm running so much wattage...

I'm going to make a separate post for this, but anyone here know if i can tap off of my HVAC supply line to run "fresh" cool air into the room?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't help ya' out there partner but if you do that, make sure you put a damper on your ducting so hot air can't flow into your room when the air isn't on. My room is nine by ten with an eight foot ceiling. I run a six inch fan that puts out 424cfm and it's plenty to cool my lights.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 22, 2010)

monkeybutler said:


> thanks for the reply will - i just see a lot of threads where people can't seem to bring their temps down with the 600watters... some people were recommending me go upwards of 800-1000 cfms since my space is so small and i'm running so much wattage...
> 
> I'm going to make a separate post for this, but anyone here know if i can tap off of my HVAC supply line to run "fresh" cool air into the room?


 I'll tell you what I do and it works great for me. I have my inline fan sitting right on top of my filter and to a air duct right thru the ceiling. It sucks the hot air right out of there. I keep a fan blowing across my bulb to blow the hot air away and another circulating fan on my plants...My temps rarely get over 85 at the canopy


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 22, 2010)

monkeybutler said:


> thanks for the reply will - i just see a lot of threads where people can't seem to bring their temps down with the 600watters... some people were recommending me go upwards of 800-1000 cfms since my space is so small and i'm running so much wattage...
> 
> I'm going to make a separate post for this, but anyone here know if i can tap off of my HVAC supply line to run "fresh" cool air into the room?


 No way you dont need a fan that big unless you plan on growing in a warehouse lol. My 435 cfm it will suck the air out of my living room and my grow room is upstairs lol. In the spring time (right now) I just turn my A/C on but only the fan without the actually A/C pumping and it cools my room around 3-5 degrees


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 22, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> No way you dont need a fan that big unless you plan on growing in a warehouse lol. My 435 cfm it will suck the air out of my living room and my grow room is upstairs lol. In the spring time (right now) I just turn my A/C on but only the fan without the actually A/C pumping and it cools my room around 3-5 degrees



My four inch fan if I remember correctly will turn 170cfm, even through the carbon filter and my lights it would try to suck the curtain into the room every time I opened the door. I have a black curtain hanging in front of the door, a little extra measure against light leakage.


----------



## monkeybutler (Mar 22, 2010)

damn you guys are quick with replies and good.. thanks so much - glad i'll be joining the 600 club officially in about 2 weeks... well, if construction of the rooms go well hahaha


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> My four inch fan if I remember correctly will turn 170cfm, even through the carbon filter and my lights it would try to suck the curtain into the room every time I opened the door. I have a black curtain hanging in front of the door, a little extra measure against light leakage.


 Yea I know what you mean...I'll crack my door open to let fresh air in and i'll come back and check in a few minutes and my fan pulls my door wide open everytime


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey mokeybutler 1 more thing. I have a 6 inch 40 pound carbon filter and it rated from the manufacturer to clear all odor from a 12x12 by 8ft high ceiling room in 1 minute with a 450 cfm fan. So hope that helps you with getting a fan


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> This is courtesy my partner in stupid. Looking forward to see how they smoke.


that shit looks killer, i wish i could smoke some of that


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> This is courtesy my partner in stupid. Looking forward to see how they smoke.


very,very nice...especially that big ass purp cola


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 22, 2010)

Been a very bust day for me. Lots of stuff going in the cave. Gonna keep it short so i can catcht some ZZZZs. Pics, ill explain just a lil. Here goes.







Mother Purp 3rd chop for clones.







The new batch of clones. 






Side shot of momma P







BW LS Seedlings.







Clones rooting. Story behind some of this will explain later.







I have decided to get a few outdoor gods HPS plants ready for mother nature.







Out the cloner and into soil in the nursery.



















All the beans cracked quick like. And are now in 4" soil pots in the nursery.







A good method of coating rootone. Just enough and does not cake up. 







The nursery. only the blue widow and lemon skunk are under the 600 veg. These hopefuls are just in shock recovery. Thats all for me folks. Nighty nite. 1BMM


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 22, 2010)

heres one of my harvest with the 600 watt hps. these ones are hydro ebb n flow in 6 inch cubes with hydrorocks. this is all grand daddy purple. gotta love strains you only can get from cuttings. this plants been with my friends for at least 5 years. we keep it going haha.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Been a very bust day for me. Lots of stuff going in the cave. Gonna keep it short so i can catcht some ZZZZs. Pics, ill explain just a lil. Here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who maes that tub u use for ur cloner...does it leak ever


----------



## bender420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Man, too many awesome updates to list them. Great job everyone.

Here is my update I am on day 61, my ladies are very close to being done. 


Casey Jones


















OGesus


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 23, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Man, too many awesome updates to list them. Great job everyone.
> 
> Here is my update I am on day 61, my ladies are very close to being done.
> 
> ...


That Casey looks sick. Holy fat buds batman.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> That Casey looks sick. Holy fat buds batman.


Thanks integra, appreciate your remarks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

bender those are some fat nuggs man, youve taken to this thing of ours like a duck to water mate. ive seen a few off the blocks good growers but youve nailed it man.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2010)

ditto don corlioni  bender ur showing some of the old skoolers how it should be done ;0) inspirational stuff man


----------



## bender420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bender those are some fat nuggs man, youve taken to this thing of ours like a duck to water mate. ive seen a few off the blocks good growers but youve nailed it man.





las fingerez said:


> ditto don corlioni  bender ur showing some of the old skoolers how it should be done ;0) inspirational stuff man



Man, I fucking love you guys, if it wasn't for everyone helping me out, I would be ages behind. 

All the great information, good karma and the wonderful kind words from you fellows really lifts my spirits and gives me confidence with good vibez to do better and better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

props where its due man, i havent put out buds like yours in months, kinda wish youd been around to see mammaths grows youd have been good competition for him he has a very similar grow style to yourself but alas he had an attack of conscience and didnt want any kids learning his zen ways. admirable i guess but anyway top work mate


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lapis Mountain Indica 9 weeks flower. Actually she's in my lungs right now Lol. Chopped her last week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

nice colours there willie!


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 23, 2010)

Some beautiful bud porn this morning guys, well done!


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice colours there willie!


 Yea Im really happy how it turned out...Im definately keeping this pheno. Tastes and smells like coffee, really potent too..The seed company claims it makes some of the best black hash so Im thinking im gonna dedicate a whole plant this here next round and make some. Its a strain out of afghanistan crossed by a deep chunk male


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 23, 2010)

so im currently in week 2 of flowering. due to high costs of electricity, i was wanting to change my light cycle from 6pm-6am to 9pm-9am, would this be a bad idea if i just made sure the light was off until 9pm and then change the timer? i understand messing with the light cycle can fuck it up, but i just might wait until after harvest.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yup definately gonna make some black hash


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> so im currently in week 2 of flowering. due to high costs of electricity, i was wanting to change my light cycle from 6pm-6am to 9pm-9am, would this be a bad idea if i just made sure the light was off until 9pm and then change the timer? i understand messing with the light cycle can fuck it up, but i just might wait until after harvest.


 I've had to do that before and it didnt seem to stress it. Just shut your lights off at 6am and turn on at 9pm. Just make sure it gets the extra 3 hours in the dark


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 23, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I've had to do that before and it didnt seem to stress it. Just shut your lights off at 6am and turn on at 9pm. Just make sure it gets the extra 3 hours in the dark


can anyone comfirm this? im doing a side-by-side experiment so i dont want to screw this up. not saying i dont believe you man, i just want more people to say so.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> can anyone comfirm this? im doing a side-by-side experiment so i dont want to screw this up. not saying i dont believe you man, i just want more people to say so.


 Nah its cool...i wouldnt recommend if you didnt had to but i was in that situation because of a job at work so it was a emergency but i didnt notice any stress


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 23, 2010)

You're in flower, right? Then yes, the extra dark will be fine - do it like willie said.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 23, 2010)

I just chopped 40 plants a week and a half ago (netted 22.5 zips dry) and it looks like I'll have to do it again in in another 10 to 14 days....it's getting to be like a fulltime job, but the benefits are greathere is my updated pics of my perpetual grow for this week. Also thru in a pic of the maternity ward w/ moms and newborns (clones)

While I was taking these pics this morning I found those f*****g  spider mites are back again. Man, once you get them, you never get rid of them little sap sucking bastards.....you can only get them under control to a point. Since I run a tight spaced SOG of 80 plants in each 3 x 8 table.... organic insecticides and oil base sprays and pyreth foggers won't penetrate my jungle I guess I order up some lady bugs again. I used them last year and had pretty good luck with them. Gonna get the qt bag of 9000 ladybugs. Overkill for a 12 x 12 room but they are about 50 bucks with overnight air.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 23, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> can anyone comfirm this? im doing a side-by-side experiment so i dont want to screw this up. not saying i dont believe you man, i just want more people to say so.


I had my flower room set up on 12/12 from noon to midnight and had to reverse it to come on at midnight and off at noon last year. I just let them stay dark for 24 hours and reset my timers. No stress associated problems. And I have 160 plants in there. Not a single hermie and yield was not affected. So I'm pretty sure you will be ok.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I just chopped 40 plants a week and a half ago (netted 22.5 zips dry) and it looks like I'll have to do it again in in another 10 to 14 days....it's getting to be like a fulltime job, but the benefits are greathere is my updated pics of my perpetual grow for this week. Also thru in a pic of the maternity ward w/ moms and newborns (clones)
> 
> While I was taking these pics this morning I found those f*****g  spider mites are back again. Man, once you get them, you never get rid of them little sap sucking bastards.....you can only get them under control to a point. Since I run a tight spaced SOG of 80 plants in each 3 x 8 table.... organic insecticides and oil base sprays and pyreth foggers won't penetrate my jungle I guess I order up some lady bugs again. I used them last year and had pretty good luck with them. Gonna get the qt bag of 9000 ladybugs. Overkill for a 12 x 12 room but they are about 50 bucks with overnight air.


I found my first ladybug the other day. Went straight into the flower room

Check out Haydukes Seldom seen garden. He had a good remedy for getting rid of SpidMites with CO2.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I just chopped 40 plants a week and a half ago (netted 22.5 zips dry) and it looks like I'll have to do it again in in another 10 to 14 days....it's getting to be like a fulltime job, but the benefits are greathere is my updated pics of my perpetual grow for this week. Also thru in a pic of the maternity ward w/ moms and newborns (clones)
> 
> While I was taking these pics this morning I found those f*****g  spider mites are back again. Man, once you get them, you never get rid of them little sap sucking bastards.....you can only get them under control to a point. Since I run a tight spaced SOG of 80 plants in each 3 x 8 table.... organic insecticides and oil base sprays and pyreth foggers won't penetrate my jungle I guess I order up some lady bugs again. I used them last year and had pretty good luck with them. Gonna get the qt bag of 9000 ladybugs. Overkill for a 12 x 12 room but they are about 50 bucks with overnight air.


 Man sucks about those spider mites, I hate spring time Lol. I gotta question for you tho if you dont mind. What kind of weight are you pulling from 4x4 area? I been thing about maybe trying some SOG


----------



## Dr High (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the mites tat! ive gotten rid of mine using eco senses and alot of cleaning. They're lil BITCHES!!! But what a lovley grow space you have, + rep dat shit!


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks to all for keeping this thread Nuli Secondus!!!!

SourD






Heads Up






Las Fingerez






McPurple


Partner in Stupid (co heads up)


1BMM - he may have hands like shovels, but he's a gentle giant!!







orgnlmrwiggles, or Wiggles if you like...


Bender






williewill






tat2ue



So that is just two pages worth Roger 600 Watters. so for anyone watching, imagine what the rest of the thread holds in store.

Get in there Bertha!!

Peace to all,

DST

EDIT: hold on, there's no pics from me....!!! Doh.


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 23, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Man sucks about those spider mites, I hate spring time Lol. I gotta question for you tho if you dont mind. What kind of weight are you pulling from 4x4 area? I been thing about maybe trying some SOG


My ebb and flo SOG tables are 3' x 8' and hold 80 plants. I harvest 1/2 of a table (40 plants) every 14 to 18 days. My last harvest netted me 22.5 ozs (dry weight) from 1/2 of the table (3' x 4'= 12 sq. ft.) and I have 3 x 600w digital ballast over each table (overkill I know) Hope this answers your question my brother


----------



## tat2ue (Mar 23, 2010)

Dr High said:


> Sorry to hear about the mites tat! ive gotten rid of mine using eco senses and alot of cleaning. They're lil BITCHES!!! But what a lovley grow space you have, + rep dat shit!


Thanks for da rep doc. I'd love to shut it down and cleanse the room top to bottom but it would set me back 2 months to get back in full swing again. I'll just deal with it with the ladybugs and get them under control again like I did last year.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2010)

thats some montage lol. well done all of ya, cant wait for mine 2 look (something) like that


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> My ebb and flo SOG tables are 3' x 8' and hold 80 plants. I harvest 1/2 of a table (40 plants) every 14 to 18 days. My last harvest netted me 22.5 ozs (dry weight) from 1/2 of the table (3' x 4'= 12 sq. ft.) and I have 3 x 600w digital ballast over each table (overkill I know) Hope this answers your question my brother


 Thanks man yea that helps..Im averaging 2 ounces a plant from 3 gallon buckets (my record is 3.5 oz), I been thinkin lots about getting another 600 so I'll do a side by side and see which is best for me


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 23, 2010)

Been eyeballin' a grow tent to use as a mother keeper for a couple of weeks and I finally ordered it. My four foot, four tube t-5 will fit in there perfectly.

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53389

For starters I'll use it as a germination/clone tent until I find a mother I want to keep. I have an arjan's haze clone going and a clone from the clone started. I still have weeks to go until my current crop is finished. Hopefully I can have these two plants trained enough when my current crop finishes to try a scrog grow with them. I'm going to use ten gallon grow bags, roll then down so they are only about six inches tall but have a really large horizontal area to stretch their roots out. Supposedly the shallow depth compared to the broad horizontal area they are supposed to bush out instead of up, we'll see.

Getting close to a smoke report from my partner's harvest, hopefully saturday I'll be able to post one.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

man every one who has been posting pics of theri buds, great job to u all they all look so amazing. plus rep tp whoever i can


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

ok i took soe more pics today while giving my big girl her last does of nutes before the flush. trichs are all cloudy with a few clear and no amber. i want to let her go longer than this but she is takin lot s of room my other plants need. more pics are in my journal i will post a few here and another vidoe i did in better light.

also do certain strains have differnet bud beveolpment, like one strain will have alot of pistils and other will have only few pistils. my shishkaberry looks differnt to me.

i still might let the plant go longer but my plan is to flush in a few days and then once the soil drys out to harvest, but i guess well see i am very indisisive. well heres the pics and a video more in journal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFPXuNm7E2o


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 23, 2010)

those pictures look great Mcpurple fine job.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Mar 23, 2010)

nice pics everyone im in day 12 of flower and plants are growing at an inch a day hope they slow the stretching or at this rate they will be hitting the cieling b4 they finish. they are under 3 months old and are around 4.5 ft in 3 gallon pots of roots organic. im guna try and get sum pics up 2nite


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

dam those sound big would of though mabye theyed stay a bit shorter in 3 gal


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok it seems to me that the most common bug prob is spidermites and everyone hates them. the bug i ever get is spider mites but i have a for sure way to destroy them adn make it so they never return unless u get lazy. this is how i do it its all natural and cheap no chems. u dont have to do this but i think its one of the best all organic spider mite killer and repelant.

first to never get mites in the first place i spray my vegging plants with neem oil. this will act as a repelant cuz bugs dont liek the taste so the wont eat the leafs. seconf i always try to have more than 20 ladybugs in with the plants at a time to prevent them also the neem u sprayed should stay on the leafs for a month or so because it is an oil so if u dont wah it off it will stay theri.


if i have mites this is what i do. first i find the most infested leafs if they are bad i cut off and throw in a cup of alcohol. if it isnt to bad i try to smash all i can by rubbing my thumb and forfinger with the leaf between and i pull the leaf through my fingers smashing most of the crawler and soe eggs and u can tell their smashed becasue you can see them smear. after i do this to all the infested leafs i soak them in a bath of neem oili also spray the pots and top of soil to be safe. after the spray has dried on i add about 50 ladybugs to go in and finish them up for me after 2 day i spray one more time with neem and add another 50 soldiers and bam in 4 days thier gone and under control. after that just keep a good supply of ladybugs in the room as a preventer and to eat any that mite feel lucky, also the lady bugs fight off a few other pests, actually the other day i saw a few ladybugs ganging up on a bigger ant. 

i always keep ladybugs around my grow. i by them from a flower store for 10 for 1800. out of this 1800 i used 1700 cuz 200 died waiting for deployment in the fridge. u do have to add more lady bugs probably every 3-4 days though cuz some die off do to the light. but my bag lasted 3 months aint bad for 10 dollors. and u keep the ladys alive by leaving them i the fridge


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks for all your responses. im going to unplug my light now and ill open it up tonight at 9 and reset the timer. really appreciate it ! 

hah, nice pictures everyone!


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> Ok it seems to me that the most common bug prob is spidermites and everyone hates them. the bug i ever get is spider mites but i have a for sure way to destroy them adn make it so they never return unless u get lazy. this is how i do it its all natural and cheap no chems. u dont have to do this but i think its one of the best all organic spider mite killer and repelant.
> 
> first to never get mites in the first place i spray my vegging plants with neem oil. this will act as a repelant cuz bugs dont liek the taste so the wont eat the leafs. seconf i always try to have more than 20 ladybugs in with the plants at a time to prevent them also the neem u sprayed should stay on the leafs for a month or so because it is an oil so if u dont wah it off it will stay theri.
> 
> ...


 Nice info McPurps! Where do you get your ladybugs at? Also do they only just stay in your room where the plants are at or do you find them wandering thru the house?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 23, 2010)

A few pics from my recent journal update - my clones, veg room (both sides), my flowering Lemon Skunk Clones, and my oldest Lemon Skunk ladies (5 weeks). Got more pics in the journal, if you guys wanna see 'em.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok i took soe more pics today while giving my big girl her last does of nutes before the flush. trichs are all cloudy with a few clear and no amber. i want to let her go longer than this but she is takin lot s of room my other plants need. more pics are in my journal i will post a few here and another vidoe i did in better light.
> 
> also do certain strains have differnet bud beveolpment, like one strain will have alot of pistils and other will have only few pistils. my shishkaberry looks differnt to me.
> 
> ...


 Those buds are looking tasty mcpurps! About your question Yup different strains do develope bud differently. More indica dominant strains seem to put a big cluster of calyx all at once and the more sativa dominant strains i had put out more and more stems from the bud and they developed single calyx on the stem. Then those calyx keep spitting out more calyx's and it keeps going like that. It takes alot longer for them dang sativa's to develope but I love them. Also I have 2 bubbalicious plants each a different pheno. One of them looks like its indica dominant and will finish 8 weeks. The other one is developing with more sativa traits...Its forming up to be a battleship


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Nice info McPurps! Where do you get your ladybugs at? Also do they only just stay in your room where the plants are at or do you find them wandering thru the house?


i get them from a local gardening store called chets. and yes they seem to like the plants so they stay in my room and my door is cracked while the light is on and i have only found 1 or 2 in the house out of 1700



williewill420 said:


> Those buds are looking tasty mcpurps! About your question Yup different strains do develope bud differently. More indica dominant strains seem to put a big cluster of calyx all at once and the more sativa dominant strains i had put out more and more stems from the bud and they developed single calyx on the stem. Then those calyx keep spitting out more calyx's and it keeps going like that. It takes alot longer for them dang sativa's to develope but I love them. Also I have 2 bubbalicious plants each a different pheno. One of them looks like its indica dominant and will finish 8 weeks. The other one is developing with more sativa traits...Its forming up to be a battleship



thnaks for the answer my shishkaberry has small buds forming but it has few shite hairs i read it is 60 percent indica and 40 percent sativa, but thats from online, i got mine from a buddy it seems to me their a bit more sativa though


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Whats everybody's favorite strain?? Without a doubt mine is mongolian indica


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2010)

i have only grown a few strains and they all seem to have been about the same. but my favorite smoke and plant is purple kush


----------



## weewam (Mar 23, 2010)

i've grown some purple kush had to harvest about a week early but it was still great


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> Ok it seems to me that the most common bug prob is spidermites and everyone hates them. the bug i ever get is spider mites but i have a for sure way to destroy them adn make it so they never return unless u get lazy. this is how i do it its all natural and cheap no chems. u dont have to do this but i think its one of the best all organic spider mite killer and repelant.
> 
> first to never get mites in the first place i spray my vegging plants with neem oil. this will act as a repelant cuz bugs dont liek the taste so the wont eat the leafs. seconf i always try to have more than 20 ladybugs in with the plants at a time to prevent them also the neem u sprayed should stay on the leafs for a month or so because it is an oil so if u dont wah it off it will stay theri.
> 
> ...


Nice routine, loved the bit about the lady bugs ganging up on an ant...hehe



DoeEyed said:


> A few pics from my recent journal update - my clones, veg room (both sides), my flowering Lemon Skunk Clones, and my oldest Lemon Skunk ladies (5 weeks). Got more pics in the journal, if you guys wanna see 'em.


Looking good DoeEyed. Will stop by your journal when I have a min.



weewam said:


> i've grown some purple kush had to harvest about a week early but it was still great


You hanging around weeman? If so welcome to the Club. You Scottish? In Scotland when you don't know someone, or even when you know them, you are called either Big Man, or Wee Man...or you can just call people Jimmy if you don't know them, haha.

Have a good day 600'ers...

Peace out,

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice routine, loved the bit about the lady bugs ganging up on an ant...hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i find it a nice way of greeting "hey big man hows it going" (i'm 6ft 3 lol)


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

DST, thanks so much bru for sharing that terrific information. CHEERS.

DE and MCP very nice updates guys, great work.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 24, 2010)

DoeEyed, lemon skunk and power kush, hope to be sampling both of those this weekend. Super healthy looking clones, and lovely looking ladies.


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

DST said:


> not sure if giros come round that often
> 
> just hold back on the scrumping of the weed (I know it's hard), punt a wee bit, and hey presto, 600 watts comin at ya!!


haha, this giro Ill be helping pay for a new hair cut for lgp. Funny how its bout the same price as a 600w ballast lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

Aint peer presure a bitch lmao. Just bought the bullet and orderd a new 600w ballast non digital cuz its cheaper lol and a bulb for under a hundred pounds haha beans on toast for the rest of the fortnight lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> Aint peer presure a bitch lmao. Just bought the bullet and orderd a new 600w ballast non digital cuz its cheaper lol and a bulb for under a hundred pounds haha beans on toast for the rest of the fortnight lol.


WEYHEY!!!! Bru, an investment you won't regret, I am up to 16oz at the moment in my harvest, and still got NY47, Thelma and 3 other little Headbands to come down!!!

Now here's the question, are they gonna be Heinz, or are you going for a store brand?


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

i like Brantons baked beans, fuk the 9pence a tin watery rubbish cheapo beans ffs its pennys ur savin not pounds or euros


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey fellow Sixers, I need some help. Although not 600 related I would appreciate it if you could swing by and give me some opinions. 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/315055-best-possible-light-setup-2x2.html#post3947252



bender420 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got this 2x2 box with the following strains in it. I was thinking about what would be the best light setup for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

mr west said:


>



I otta try that, beans on toast, sounds good. I don't know of anyone that eats this on this side of the pond. We do eat fish n chips though!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2010)

hahah beans over your side come re fried with little biscuits bender. not quite the same


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

scrambeled eggs on toast is a good belly filler too and cheap and quick.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2010)

I like a combo of beans on toast with two fried eggs on top (and a bit of grated cheese to boot - i do live in cheeseland after all)

Here's another bit of useless info: In Holland you wouldn't buy beans on toast, you would buy an Uitsmijter (pronounced OUTS-MY-TER), this is Bread with ham and eggs on top, then of course with cheese on top of that. This is their equivalent of B-on-T. Funnily enough an Uitsnijter is also a Bouncer (doorman) which is quite strange. Not been able to get my head round the connection on that one yet....


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

I have seen places in dam that sold beans on toast and the like for the english stoner population but that was over ten years ago now.


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Hey fellow Sixers, I need some help. Although not 600 related I would appreciate it if you could swing by and give me some opinions.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/315055-best-possible-light-setup-2x2.html#post3947252


 i whould make room for a 600...but that's me,you should,get the dimmable lumatek,drop it to 50%,and make it work..my 2 cents..or else you are wasteing time.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DoeEyed, lemon skunk and power kush, hope to be sampling both of those this weekend. Super healthy looking clones, and lovely looking ladies.


 Thanks-I've yet to try either of them, come back with a smoke report for us?

Beans on toast - never tried that one! When it's down to the wire, we usually go with macaroni and cheese, or ramen noodles - both staples of the poor man's diet. hehe


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Hey fellow Sixers, I need some help. Although not 600 related I would appreciate it if you could swing by and give me some opinions.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/315055-best-possible-light-setup-2x2.html#post3947252


bender my veg box is about the same sizr that i was using i used a 200 watt cfl hanging verticaly and i tyhink it works great and is cost effective with llittle heat. i would have hung the bulb horzontily but verticly spread the ligh more even. ill try to find a pic of it later. also that can of beans looks like a can of Bush means but just the name swaped out, sounds good now that im talkin about it


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 24, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks-I've yet to try either of them, come back with a smoke report for us?
> 
> Beans on toast - never tried that one! When it's down to the wire, we usually go with macaroni and cheese, or ramen noodles - both staples of the poor man's diet. hehe


I'll be happy to provide a smoke report, I've had neither myself.
We have baked beans in the states, B&M baked beans...

http://www.famousfoods.com/bmbeans.html

Brick oven baked beans since 1867, we also have this kind that our ex-president Bush's dog makes. The dog's name is Jake but for some reason they call them Bush's baked beans. Any decent BBQ joint in the south, baked beans comes with whatever you order. We know more than refried beans in the states. We also know bud, and not just the beer.

I've eaten more macaroni and cheese, ramen noodles, beans, eggs, hot dogs, bologna and a ton of other poor mans food than I care to recall. Even had a can of spam a month or two ago. What the hell was I thinking?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 24, 2010)

Bender, you can also look into something like this...

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SCT120&AC=1

Or home depot now carries the big cfl's, I forgot what my partner said they cost but they were very reasonable. If you go that route you also have to get a ceramic socket for the bulb.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

Regardless how they come, I fucking love beans. 

My fav poor mans food during college was these korean noodles. 

Just pour in boiling water and crack an egg or two in the bowl. Let it sit for a min and then chow down. Warning, this contains a nice heavy dose of MSG.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL i remember buying a 12 pack of those korean instant noodles at the korean market, this really nice old korean fellow came up to me and said that I really shouldn't be eating that, it could give me major health problems. I ate the 12 pack in 4 days, got sick of them, and since then no NONG SHIM Noodles fo me.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 24, 2010)

sup 600 club today is Day 36. I'm 5 days into flowering and pre-flowers are showing up on most plants. switched to big bloom and tiger bloom, in addition my 600w hps bulb on 12/12 cycle. its the journal in my sig for anyone wanting to see it day by day.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2010)

hey guys i llied about when i was gonna harves the other big girl i just spent the last few hours trimmin her and hanggin her, i ony did this cuz she was taking up half my grow room and the other half has 6 plants floweering and they really needed the room. i think i will end up with about 4 ozs of this one their is less branches but bigger buds. i would of kept her going but my other babies need room will have pics soon of harvest


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 24, 2010)

New member here. I'm a huge fan of the 600Hps. I use 6 of them so maybe that puts me in the 3600watt club? haha


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2010)

heres the pics


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, been tearing it up getting back in the workin groove. Its nice to be tired from doing something physical. 

Cave report. No pics sorry im far to tired tonite, besides nor any bud porn. But all my beans have spouted and are entering seedling stage. 

My clones ive choosen for the outdoors are taking good in the soil. And more clones rooting. Gonna give the outdoors a good run since ive got so many dif strains started. I guess ill be mr veg porn for awhile However once i get into the warmer months here im gonna have to cool the room AC. Its only been in the 60s and room temps are running close to 83. And thats with all exhaust/intake running with only 1 600. 

Theres a thread somwhere on here [RIU} if anyone can recall how a guy built his own cooling rig "patent pending" Id like to find that one again. Anyways of to the fart sac... Peace 600 And GREAT PICS BUDS PLANTS  EVERYONE !!!!!!!! 1BMM late


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

*600 Club get the dibs on the update

Blo**om Day 24*

Single OG lady under a 600w. Insane amount of trimming. Way too bushy. Looks like it is going to yield a good. 

Usually by day 21 I would start adding some flowering nutes already, but this round I am just feeding the base nutes with roots/silica/cal-mag

They look more frosty and more leafy. I will start some boosters in 10 more days or so. Tell me what you guys think.

OG








































*Bloom Day 63 

*A fellow CJ grower recommended I give one more boost and then continue the flush. He said, casey loves late boost. 

I gave CJ and OG a boost on day 62 and they got even frostier overnight. 

2 day I will wash out the salt with clearex, cuz I will only have like 6 days to flush.


Casey Jones














OG (really didn't know OG could get this big)














Here is the Casey Jones ready for 600 watts. I have give it 2 FIM sessions, a little LST. I have got 15 huge main colas on the current casey, but this one for next round my goal is to have at least 15-20 main colas.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 24, 2010)

looks great bender + rep.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> looks great bender + rep.


Thank you brother. 

I was asked some questions about the screen setup for the single OG lady so let me clarify how I did it. 

The single OG under the 600 wasn't grown like conventional SCROG. It was a combination of LST with sticks and zip ties, which I removed after the stems were set in their new position. After that I added the screen. 

To fill up a big screen like that with one plant, you either gotta have two screens or do LST then add a single screen at the flip. 

For sure a screen this big is a lot of work and I think it isn't worth it, I only did it to stay under the limit. With clones for the next round it is very easy to go over the limit. Although there isn't technically a limit any more, I am still gonna stay safe and be under. 


Here is a pic, where I attempt to show the LST and SCROG sections.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 25, 2010)

i love how the roots are just bustin out of the topsoil...how do u like those airpots...do u think we can get a pic of the root ball cleaned up


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 25, 2010)

Gotta love it, does a day go by without more beautiful bud porn from the 600 Club? Nice job all!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 25, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i love how the roots are just bustin out of the topsoil...how do u like those airpots...do u think we can get a pic of the root ball cleaned up





DoeEyed said:


> Gotta love it, does a day go by without more beautiful bud porn from the 600 Club? Nice job all!




Thank you fellows, you will absolutely get a shot of the roots. Its still 7 weeks away from chop.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 25, 2010)

ok fine i'll play too....lol...white rhino 45 days...look at the classic rhino horns in the last 2 pics


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 25, 2010)

forgot to mention thats all one plant even the side buds are goin nuts


----------



## bender420 (Mar 25, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> ok fine i'll play too....lol...white rhino 45 days...look at the classic rhino horns in the last 2 pics



Nice man, looks so sweet. I really want to try n grow white rhino one day. It has a wonderful smell and taste, with an excellent pain relieving effect. How are the yields and bloom time for good amount of amber.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 25, 2010)

*A Tester from the CJ under the six honey.*

OMG, just tested the CJ, forget curing it ain't even fully dried yet. No flush, taken of at 60 day mark. 

So smooth, very grape like underlying smell, which not fully out yet.

FUCK YEAH I am so happy, I cannot believe how potent CJ's immature tester turned out to be. I cannot even think what the real think is gonna be like. 

I am sleeping in peace tonight. 

Here is a shot for you guys.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 25, 2010)

8 1/2 weeks ripe...9 weeks turnin strong amber...10 weeks blanket of white just comes out of nowhere thats what im aiming for


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 25, 2010)

About 2 more weeks, and I'll be harvesting 2 plants, a Lowryder cross, and a Roadrunner, 2 weeks later I'll be chopping 2 more Lowryder crosses, and then I'll have 8 autos left that are a month behind. Meanwhile, I'm slipping in photoperiod plants to veg under 20/4, with lots of topping, trimmings donated to a local MMJ delivery service, so nothing goes to waste.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 25, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> forgot to mention thats all one plant even the side buds are goin nuts


Awesome Rhino you got there! She looks about ten times better than my Rhino did, great job!


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 25, 2010)

bender420 said:


> *A Tester from the CJ under the six honey.*
> 
> OMG, just tested the CJ, forget curing it ain't even fully dried yet. No flush, taken of at 60 day mark.
> 
> ...


 Looks killer bender!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2010)

heres some pics of my shishkaberry girls that have been in flower for 14 days and the buds are forming fast i heard it is a fast flowering strain. the nodes seem to be tight and will form nice colas. thie ris few shite hairs still but i think thats just the strain i seen some pics of shishk that looked the same also it is already getting snowed on by the trich god i am just happ for these plant theri doin good so far and still green unlikeklast flower they atrted to yellow already also a new video of my room the shishkaare in the back they ar ebigger girla, and the 3 purp indica in the front and a lil shishka clone in the shelf.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFJb0zxe9qA


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 25, 2010)

The Trinity is 42 today and hairs are turning daily. about two weeks left I figure  About 90% of the Trichs are milky.
View attachment 758885 View attachment 758888
The Whole garden, after moving it around yet another, and possibly final time.
View attachment 758886
The Wanna-HE turned out to be a Wanna-SHE. She is Lemony and even the fan leaves are getting covered in crystals at only 23. She might be a winner!
View attachment 758887
Finally the WW Scrog is doing pretty well I think. We will see, I am curious to the weight comparison with the WW grown naturally.
View attachment 758889
Take it easy 600


----------



## THseaman (Mar 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> its funny your dissin this thread, cuz i looked up all the threads you have posted and it looks like the only grow you have on record is with 1 600 watt hps so why diss the thread and why waste the time to do so





bender420 said:


> MCP bro, muh fuhs like him don't deserve any attention, please don't bother wasting your time searching him.
> 
> IMHO we should just ignore him completely.
> 
> ...


Great detective work captain dipshit. I stated in my first post that I had experience with 600's hence the reason for my discontent with them. I now run 1000w and I'm pissed that I listened to idiotic threads like this that try to convince people that 600s are better. Bullshit. 1k lights are so much better. You can grow 5-6 ft plants vs 3-4ft plants. You grow 4-8oz plants vs 2-4 oz plants. I'm not saying I'm the best grower out here or the most experienced. I'm just saying that I was blind with 600s and now I see the light with 1ks and people should try 1ks and see the difference for themselves. And fuck threads like this that convinced me to start with 600s and resulted in such a waste of time and money.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 25, 2010)

lol like a 600 is a waste of money. the harvest off one grow will completly consume the costs of running it over and over again. so what if you like a 1000w. most 600w lamps will have a higher lumen per watt ratio, and 1000w lamps have better penetration. if you thought a 600w was a waste of time and money your not looking at the numbers. anywho. my babies are doin great just pushing through pre-flowering still....


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 25, 2010)

The big girl she's only 40 days


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 25, 2010)

Almost forgot this one


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 26, 2010)

anybody else having probs log'n in...frustrated


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2010)

i was havin some probs but know it sems to be fine


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah been a good day or so now i aint bin able to log till jus now ffs. I got my 600w today and is shining bright in my tent now lol, temps bout 27.9°c an 54% humidity


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2010)

hey guys i am using floranova bloom for flower, and i also add some earth juice micro. and cal/mag at least once. is their any product any one can recomend to help get the buds more swole and fatter and adds weight


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 26, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> who maes that tub u use for ur cloner...does it leak ever


Tuf-tote. So far no leaks at all. And very reasonably priced.



Solcyn26 said:


> anybody else having probs log'n in...frustrated





mr west said:


> yeah been a good day or so now i aint bin able to log till jus now ffs. I got my 600w today and is shining bright in my tent now lol, temps bout 27.9°c an 54% humidity


Yeah whats up with that shit. Like 2 days now.  

At first i thought i might have gotten banned or some shit. hmmmm. Tech problems i imagine. Anyways holy freaking bud porn from all. Just great. Some mouth watering stuff guys & gals.

As for me the ole hunch back bricky been a good week. Sittin on your behind for 3 months def makes a puss out ya. But suprisinly my crew is working great together and getting some good quality work done. I plan on posting a pic of the jobsite when things are winding down.

Plants are doing well. Been just keeping them cozey and fead. Temps are def climbing as spring is here. Good thing i dont have a flower room full or id be fuct. Fortunate for me i have a window within the room that i can cut a whole in the wall of the grow room and mount an airconditioner. now i just hope it lands in a good spot. When i covered up the window with a stud wall and plywood i didnt give any thought to summer conditions.

Anyways glad its friday. I got some killer weed as usual. Got this stuff thats going around called the goop. I think its just the dank version of mexican bagseed, but none the less some good smoke. Not a heavy stone. I likes that heavy duty gear lol. 

DST lol i do have some big hands haha. I also have big feet. And you know what that means???? Big shoes lol. Peace 1BMM.

Update from the cave a bit later so stay tuned if riu will let you.  1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 26, 2010)

So we ended up with just a touch over three quarters of a pound, disappointing. It's a head scratcher to both of us, the buds looked so fat on the plants I guessed between twenty two and twenty six ounces. Anyway it is what it is and we'll go forward from there. With less than a day in jars the smoke is really not ready but so far, the lemon skunk is more of a head high than a body high and the taste is pleasantly different. The white widow, I'm hoping needs some time to cure, as of today it's weak. The power kush, an ass kicker, knock you back in your seat stone. Confusing and forgetful with a wicked body stone.

It's time once again to go out and enjoy some mother nature, while we enjoy some mother nature on the golf course. Have a 12:50 tee-time tomorrow, gonna' get stoned and chase the egg all over the place. The course we're playing tomorrow sits on a lake, I think some bean spreading will be in order. Fore!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2010)

hey guys i just jarred up my last plant harvested and i got around 3 ozs not four. i to am dissapointed about my yeild but its ok it should last me about a month, im not going to take pics of the harvest cuz it looks just like the other stuff but bigger nugs and more crystaly. also i dont have the good cam anymore.

hey heads up werent u the one tellin me about some stuff that makes the buds swell and weigh more how did that work out for you


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2010)

also does any one know if i can change the name of one of my threads or no


----------



## bender420 (Mar 26, 2010)

THseaman said:


> Great detective work captain dipshit. I stated in my first post that I had experience with 600's hence the reason for my discontent with them. I now run 1000w and I'm pissed that I listened to idiotic threads like this that try to convince people that 600s are better. Bullshit. 1k lights are so much better. You can grow 5-6 ft plants vs 3-4ft plants. You grow 4-8oz plants vs 2-4 oz plants. I'm not saying I'm the best grower out here or the most experienced. I'm just saying that I was blind with 600s and now I see the light with 1ks and people should try 1ks and see the difference for themselves. And fuck threads like this that convinced me to start with 600s and resulted in such a waste of time and money.


LMAO, must comment.

I have never been called dipshit, but been referred to a captain many times. 

The last thing a person like you does to me is, bother me. I look at it as funny material. 

I don't even think it is your fault, it is most likely your parents fault, as it is very clear that you weren't raised very good. 

It would have been cool, if you came in the thread to critique the 600, but you just came in here like a straight asshole.

If it was my call, I wouldn't even ban you, I like to keep idiots around like you, it is just extra funny material to read through. And lets not forget people like you provide many examples for people on what not to be like. 

Cheers, have a good one. 

Again back to the Six Honeys


----------



## bender420 (Mar 26, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> The big girl she's only 40 days


Wow, they look great. Very big. Cheers. 



MT Marijuana said:


> The Trinity is 42 today and hairs are turning daily. about two weeks left I figure  About 90% of the Trichs are milky.
> View attachment 758885 View attachment 758888
> The Whole garden, after moving it around yet another, and possibly final time.
> View attachment 758886
> ...


Man looks super frosty, great work brother. It looks very yummy.

Quick question, what do you mean WW grown naturally? Are you referring to organics?




williewill420 said:


> Looks killer bender!



Thanks williewill. I am very happy and looking forward to a kick ass harvest.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So we ended up with just a touch over three quarters of a pound, disappointing. It's a head scratcher to both of us, the buds looked so fat on the plants I guessed between twenty two and twenty six ounces. Anyway it is what it is and we'll go forward from there. With less than a day in jars the smoke is really not ready but so far, the lemon skunk is more of a head high than a body high and the taste is pleasantly different. The white widow, I'm hoping needs some time to cure, as of today it's weak. The power kush, an ass kicker, knock you back in your seat stone. Confusing and forgetful with a wicked body stone.
> 
> It's time once again to go out and enjoy some mother nature, while we enjoy some mother nature on the golf course. Have a 12:50 tee-time tomorrow, gonna' get stoned and chase the egg all over the place. The course we're playing tomorrow sits on a lake, I think some bean spreading will be in order. Fore!


"Just a touch" Thats some slang me and my folks use lol. Sorry to hear the lightness. I know we all strive for the big haul. What do ya do. Smoke less? Fk no haha. On that note ive been smoking like a broken chimney. Just got tto have me herb. To get right



bender420 said:


> LMAO, must comment.
> 
> I have never been called dipshit, but been referred to a captain many times.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Why dont he start a club 1000 thread then and quit hatin over here. Again no pics or nuttn. Just wooffin trying to start drama. Should join a soap opera forrum haahhaa. 

Anyways i was gonna do a update tonite but im peetern out and tired folks. 
off to the ole fart sac. Check yee out 2mrow. Later 1BMM spreckin zzd


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys i am using floranova bloom for flower, and i also add some earth juice micro. and cal/mag at least once. is their any product any one can recomend to help get the buds more swole and fatter and adds weight


 Indonesian Bat Guano Tea will do the job!


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Folks, Just a quick one to say hello and hope you all have a great weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

so i wanna ask u 600 waters a quicky question as im new to the gang lol. I got a cheese and psychosis at 8 weeks, maybe a week and a half to go b4 chop. My question is will i see a marked improvement in the last weeks? Ive only changed up from a 400w so i doubt it right


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> so i wanna ask u 600 waters a quicky question as im new to the gang lol. I got a cheese and psychosis at 8 weeks, maybe a week and a half to go b4 chop. My question is will i see a marked improvement in the last weeks? Ive only changed up from a 400w so i doubt it right


Most likely not. But if the plants havent hit their final grow stride yet, it will.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

they already started the foxtail thing but its not thatt great yet lol


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 27, 2010)

So it might still have a chance for some potential extra growth. You'll never really know though.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 27, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Indonesian Bat Guano Tea will do the job!


thank s i will look into this product



also i took soem pics of my other plants nugs they are in jars now. i got 2 ozs dry off the 2nd plant and 3 off the the 1st one so all in all i got 5 ozs off one 2 plants. is that a decent yeild for 1 600


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys i am using floranova bloom for flower, and i also add some earth juice micro. and cal/mag at least once. is their any product any one can recomend to help get the buds more swole and fatter and adds weight


big up powder humbolt 0-24-36 it swells them up but if u use it too late it will add time to your flower...u feed them three times a cycle..1 when u flip 12/12 to promote flowering 2 with 3 weeks left half dose 3 2 weeks left right b4 flush

the day after u feed them the second time toward the end of flower u get a ton of new white pistils which adds weight but also time u have to time it perfect


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 27, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wow, they look great. Very big. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No sir, just learning the FF right now. I mean that as opposed to the screen on the one WW the other has been growing untrained in it's natural progression. 
Got some work this weekend out of town, Picked up a Sunpulse 3K before I left and put it in. it is suprisingly white looking for a flower bulb, but what do i know. The guy at the shop says the 10K is kick ass so maybe one of these days I will check it out.
I want to take a peek at the girls soo bad but they are sleeping!!... I hope my GF didn't kill them... all she had to do was stay out of the closet after seven... 
Updates tomorrow


----------



## Yota (Mar 27, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> No sir, just learning the FF right now. I mean that as opposed to the screen on the one WW the other has been growing untrained in it's natural progression.
> Got some work this weekend out of town, Picked up a Sunpulse 3K before I left and put it in. it is suprisingly white looking for a flower bulb, but what do i know. The guy at the shop says the 10K is kick ass so maybe one of these days I will check it out.
> I want to take a peek at the girls soo bad but they are sleeping!!... I hope my GF didn't kill them... all she had to do was stay out of the closet after seven...
> Updates tomorrow


Have you noticed a decrease in yield after using those sunpulse bulbs? I did so I never used it again, but I had high hopes for it at the time. The guy who sold it really talked it up. And I have the 10k one, which is a crazy violet in color, it is supposed to be used right at the end for extra crystal growth.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got the lamp to replace the MH friday morning before i left town and just got home, the girls are sleeping so i have not seen them for a couple days. not that I would be able to make a judgement in two days 
I will let yall know what I think after a month or so. It sounds like you have not used the 10K on you plants?? If you did, results??
BTW the pre-preliminary smoke report on the Trinity it a thumbs up. Broke a branch about a week ago taking a cutting. Mmm no crackling or popping, you can really tell that I cut the nutes down. Flush this week  I got my first pair of trimming scissors too!!


----------



## Yota (Mar 28, 2010)

Yah i did use the 10k, and I am not completely sold. The buds did have an insane amount of crystals, so I think it worked....BUT i believe I lost some yield as well. Kind of a trade off, and what your looking for.

Also, for all the 600w users out there, what are your average yields? I tended to get in the 10-12 oz average range. My best grow I got 17oz, and my worst....well lets not talk about that. Would love to hear some numbers of what people are getting to compare with.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 28, 2010)

Im harvesting on monday, so I'll have a comparison about week from then. My buddy just finished his harvest weigh in at just over 10oz, and I made bubble hash off his trim and got 14.3g. I'll have mics of that when i post my harvest pics on tuesday.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

Just harvested Thelma today and I figured I would try and get her back to life and perhaps use her for cloning. Here's the pics from my journal.

Have a restfull Sunday.
*Rejuvenating Thelma*

*Step1 - the stump*





*Step 2: checking out the roots*





*Step 3:measuring up for the new pot*





*Step 4: Final sizing (just brushed away excess soil)*





*Last Step: Re-potting and finishing off:*





She has gone back into 18/6 light so lets see what happens.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 28, 2010)

Yesterday started week seven of 12/12, only five six or seven weeks left...

If you ever come to florida, watch out for gators on the golf course. Played a nice course yesterday, made from an old orange grove that used to sit next to a lake. They have even left several dozen orange trees scattered around the course so you can pick some oranges during orange season. I left several dozen beans scattered around the golf course so people can pick buds along with their oranges.

So my girls have finally stopped growing up, they are now growing out, putting on the weight and starting to hit their second growth spurt for the buds. When my new tent arrives I'm going to put my arjan's haze in there along with a bunch of other indica dominant beans, which I'm going to do 12/12 right from the start. I'm hoping to have several additional ounces a week or so after the sativa finishes up.

On to the porn.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

.............


Heads Up said:


> Yesterday started week seven of 12/12, only five six or seven weeks left...
> 
> If you ever come to florida, watch out for gators on the golf course. Played a nice course yesterday, made from an old orange grove that used to sit next to a lake. They have even left several dozen orange trees scattered around the course so you can pick some oranges during orange season. I left several dozen beans scattered around the golf course so people can pick buds along with their oranges.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick question before my replies. Do clones produce dif phenos or is it only from seed? Just wondering because i have a few clones that are growing like mad. Full pic update later today promise.

Feeling a bit ruff this morning. Got drunker than a 2 pissin bill goat last nite. Good times talkin shit around the fire celebrating my sons 1st birthday. Quite a day I tell ya.

Funny twist to the afternoon festivities. Anyone who's been following the 600 or my journal for awhile may have heard me ranting about my nosey neighbor lady. 

Last night she came over and got drunk with me and my dad and a few of my close buds. At some point i decided fuck it i wanna get stoned so i rolled a big fatty of the trainwreck . She knows i smoke weed and has so far been real cool about it so i asked her if shed be offended if we smoke this joint. Not only did she not care we got her higher than a geogia pine lol. The old cougar hasn't smoked weed in 13 yrs she said. 

Anyways holy fuck. We got her T totally baked and had the ole cougar laughing like a teenager again. Now im not quite as paranoid about the stray waft of skunk from the chim hitting one of her windows. Few. My neighbor all around me it seems are pot smokers. I love it. 
Still going to be extra careful anyway.





DST said:


> Just harvested Thelma today and I figured I would try and get her back to life and perhaps use her for cloning. Here's the pics from my journal.
> 
> Have a restfull Sunday.
> *Rejuvenating Thelma*
> ...


Very interesting D. do you put her back into veg mode then?. Mad scientist you.



Heads Up said:


> Yesterday started week seven of 12/12, only five six or seven weeks left...
> 
> If you ever come to florida, watch out for gators on the golf course. Played a nice course yesterday, made from an old orange grove that used to sit next to a lake. They have even left several dozen orange trees scattered around the course so you can pick some oranges during orange season. I left several dozen beans scattered around the golf course so people can pick buds along with their oranges.
> 
> ...


Sweet Heads Up. I see alot of hazy days ahead for you bud.

Well got to get ready for next week. Im getting rushed to hurry up and finish this 1st job already. Tryin to stay ahead of the game involes me putting in work on sundays. Ohh Sheeesh. Update later 600 peeps. 1BMM


----------



## Dr High (Mar 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Just harvested Thelma today and I figured I would try and get her back to life and perhaps use her for cloning. Here's the pics from my journal.
> 
> Have a restfull Sunday.
> *Rejuvenating Thelma*
> ...



Can't wait to see if she will branch off nicely! Good luck sir!!


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 28, 2010)

@1BMM hey man grats on the finished grow and i'm interested in your rejuv project I've only read about it. its always cool to get someone high that hasn't smoked for a long time. the bud nowadays is pretty sick in compared to 17 years ago.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

can any one let me know if 5 oz s of 2 plants under 1 600 is a decent yeild


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> can any one let me know if 5 oz s of 2 plants under 1 600 is a decent yeild


 like you said "decent",good by all means,but could of been better,but still good


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

thnaks i am going to try to bring my yeild up o my other girls in flower i also have 3 more plants to so im hopin that inccreases yeild by a bit. thnaks for the response


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thnaks i am going to try to bring my yeild up o my other girls in flower i also have 3 more plants to so im hopin that inccreases yeild by a bit. thnaks for the response


i'm sure you will have that yeild up in no timemore plants,or longer veg,no matter what it will be fun


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

ya its always fun to me most the time i just like seeing them grow adn what not im just interested in plant life and how it works and every thing i want to go to collage and do some biology, and botany, and some others dealling with plant life and shit


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> can any one let me know if 5 oz s of 2 plants under 1 600 is a decent yeild


The plants looked great, but that is pretty light. I would say you had not utilized your space to its potential or you had some sub par genetics. You might want to veg them longer and lst or scrog them next time to increase your yield. You could also try increasing plant numbers if thats an option. But on the bright side you got 5oz, and hopefully that will last till next harvest(it would for me, but Im a light smoker). If you want to try anything new next round, feel free to bounce Ideas off, I know we can get that yield up.


----------



## taylormade (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres my babies at 33 days flowering. 5 Northern lights and 1 ak8 fem seeds from nirvana. 600watt hps from veg. Bio canna range ferts.

I topped at 5th or 6th node and tied down 2 tops as far as they could go. Didnt quite realise how bushy they would get and they are crammed right in to a small space.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The plants looked great, but that is pretty light. I would say you had not utilized your space to its potential or you had some sub par genetics. You might want to veg them longer and lst or scrog them next time to increase your yield. You could also try increasing plant numbers if thats an option. But on the bright side you got 5oz, and hopefully that will last till next harvest(it would for me, but Im a light smoker). If you want to try anything new next round, feel free to bounce Ideas off, I know we can get that yield up.


well both plants were harvested early. also i did lst both of these girls thst why theri so wide. genetics had to be good cuz it came from a clinic. adn they took up more space then i had in the room so they were big. if i would have vegged longer the ligh wouldnt penetrate the canopy and the plants would be really streched fighting for light. i think the yeild was a lil low do to early n def. and harvesting 2-3weeks early on the 2nd plant and 3-5 weeks early on the other girl. this round i am doin 5 plants a bit smaller so i have enough room. i only lstd 2 shishkabery plants in 2 spots an i topped the purple indica plants. i think i will yeild more this time.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

pics of my shishkabery in the back and purple indica in the front and middle


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> pics of my shishkabery in the back and purple indica in the front and middle


McP, don't sweat it about how much weight you got from growing. I only started weighing my weed recently because people asked on my threads, previously it was always about what I had left in my jar....so really, who gives a mutha fuk!! As long as you got some smoke man, you'll be all good. 

exactly what size is your room? I think if you want to start pulling weights and utilising your 600 in such a small space, you need to think of design or putting more plants in (I assume 2 still gave you some space.) Anyway, why don't you lay down your specs and see what people can suggest for your space and growing. I think already you will pull out more with what you got in there.

I will give out the results of my first grow in a few days.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

DST said:


> McP, don't sweat it about how much weight you got from growing. I only started weighing my weed recently because people asked on my threads, previously it was always about what I had left in my jar....so really, who gives a mutha fuk!! As long as you got some smoke man, you'll be all good.
> 
> exactly what size is your room? I think if you want to start pulling weights and utilising your 600 in such a small space, you need to think of design or putting more plants in (I assume 2 still gave you some space.) Anyway, why don't you lay down your specs and see what people can suggest for your space and growing. I think already you will pull out more with what you got in there.
> 
> ...



ya i only weighed it cuz people were askin. i fel like it was a ok harvest should last a month or so. and i will measure my room here in a bit. and the 2 that were in theri took up all space pretty much and i dont want it super crammed in theri, and i have 5 plants in theri now instead of 2. all i can do is 6 at a time to be legal.

i will list my hole setup up and nutes later to day to let u know every thing about this grow


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya i only weighed it cuz people were askin. i fel like it was a ok harvest should last a month or so. and i will measure my room here in a bit. and the 2 that were in theri took up all space pretty much and i dont want it super crammed in theri, and i have 5 plants in theri now instead of 2. all i can do is 6 at a time to be legal.
> 
> i will list my hole setup up and nutes later to day to let u know every thing about this grow


That's where your weight went, hon, if you had to chop that early - most of your weight comes in the last few weeks. Still nothing to be ashamed of - my first three plants yeilded like 50g all together. lol


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, theres nothing wrong with the weight, oz's of herb is oz's of herb. And Doe is right. Cutting early always cuts down on the final weight. But now you have a bar set that should be easy to beat on the next run. The only other thing I forgot to ask was, how close do you keep the light to your girls and is it cooled. If the light is to far or too close, it can greatly change the way your buds form. It is easy for me to see the difference in my setup with the even canopy. Directly under my light, the plants are a little to close to the light and its bleaching them and makeing the bud formation abnormal, then directly under the edges of my reflector is where the light is just perfect, I have bid dense properly formed buds, and the rest along the edges of the screen are nice and dense but smaller than the others and honestly look very similar to the buds my 400w grew. So on my plants there are 3 distinct different buds configurations forming with the only difference being light. Just a thought. The ones that look the nivcest and densest, are the ones on the back wall and middle of the screen that get hit with light on all sides(either from reflection or the other light). Just something else for you to ponder.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> That's where your weight went, hon, if you had to chop that early - most of your weight comes in the last few weeks. Still nothing to be ashamed of - my first three plants yeilded like 50g all together. lol


i figure that was a main reason and the early n def.



Integra21 said:


> Yeah, theres nothing wrong with the weight, oz's of herb is oz's of herb. And Doe is right. Cutting early always cuts down on the final weight. But now you have a bar set that should be easy to beat on the next run. The only other thing I forgot to ask was, how close do you keep the light to your girls and is it cooled. If the light is to far or too close, it can greatly change the way your buds form. It is easy for me to see the difference in my setup with the even canopy. Directly under my light, the plants are a little to close to the light and its bleaching them and makeing the bud formation abnormal, then directly under the edges of my reflector is where the light is just perfect, I have bid dense properly formed buds, and the rest along the edges of the screen are nice and dense but smaller than the others and honestly look very similar to the buds my 400w grew. So on my plants there are 3 distinct different buds configurations forming with the only difference being light. Just a thought. The ones that look the nivcest and densest, are the ones on the back wall and middle of the screen that get hit with light on all sides(either from reflection or the other light). Just something else for you to ponder.


 thanks for that and here is all my info.


Lights: 1 600 watt hps sunmasters bulb, and 1 200 watt cfl blue spectrum.

light distance: 10 inches from the tallest top and it is fine no bleahcing or nothing its alwasy this close

space: in my closet 2 1/2 ft wide. 4 ft 4 inches long and 9 feet tall.

Nutes: flora nova veg for veg and flora nova bloom for flower. also i start to add mallases every watering in flower.i also give them a small does of generl organics cal/mag in flower. i also use earth juice micro blast a few times during flower and veg. i have epsom salt but i never used it and probably wont use it. i also use supernaturals superlicuiose once flowering has begun

Plants: 2 shishkaberry lsted in a few spots so they arewide plants. next is 3 purple indica 2 were topped one was left alone. all these plants were put into 3 gal containers the day they went into flower. and they were transplanted froma 2 1/2 litger pot

oh my temps are 75-80 lights on. and 65-70 lights off. also i have 2 small fans in the room one below the plants blowing air up theri skirts, and one blowin air on the tops of the plant and on the bulbs. and for fresh air i have a fan blowin in fresh air through a cracked door


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's the real important question as far as I'm concerned when it comes to weight. As DST said, it's what I have left in my jar. Mine are full at the moment so for once I'm planning ahead. My haze babies are still going to take weeks, my tent arrives on wednesday. Saturday I hope to have it up and running and in my grow room. I might as well use the atmosphere in the grow room rather than put it into another room. I'm going to put my now topped arjan's haze #1 clone into the tent along with a boat load of other indica dominant strains in half gallon grow bags. I like to start at the extremes and work my way towards the middle. I'll soak my beans on wednesday evening and hope they pop by saturday so I can get them into the dirt. I plan on doing the whole grow in these half gallon grow bags, no transplanting. The grow will be straight 12/12, no veg time. My theory is that the plants will grow in a veg state for a couple/few weeks before they have enough of a root system to show sex. I'll be using two 4100k lamps along with two 6500k lamps until they show sex then I'll replace the 6500k with 3000k and leave the 4100k in there. I want to see how the plants will respond, I would like for them to get no taller than two feet without topping or training. Little christmas trees with basically one main cola. I'm going to use all seeds of my own making so I figure what the hell, why not?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2010)

sounds like aplan heads up, but all the 12/12 grows ive seen from seed have been tall plants it seems they strech more IMO, but i have never done one al the way before so i cant say for sure


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for hangin in there with me guys & gals. Finally found some time to get some pics taken and do some work in the grow room. 

Ill kinda tell the story as we go. Heres the pics.








Heres a group shot of the new strains from GHS. All beans germed so far and very fast too. I found that an overnight soak in a shot glass really speeds up the germ process. Even the ones that sank sprouted. 

I only soak them for the night usually before i go to bed ill pop them in there own seperate labeled shot glass. When i get up in the morn while having my coffee i put them in the ziplocks in wet napkins. Usually by the time im ready for bd the same day they have started to crack. Moving on. I like to ramble can't you tell lol.















These are the 3 eldest purp clones. As you can see there health and happy lil ladies. Ive decided to get as many clones as i can ready for the outdoor season. But rest assured I will also be growing indoors hydro under my 2 600 HPS. Just not quite ready yet.















Mother purple. Shes getting large dispite my constant chopping for clones. I could top her and make her alot smaller if needed. For now ive got plenty of room so im just gone get as many clones off her as i can for the next month or so. 

And yes peeps. Even though ive got those new strains started im still going purple in the hydro for my first run. If i fuck up ohh well. ill still have plenty outdoor purple going to so my ass is covered. 








This was kinda an experiment to see how big of a cutting i could get to root. And so far this one is the biggest. It took about 10 days to start roots in the cloner. The stem was really long so i put it in a big pot st8 away. Want some hulks going out into the wild.








A look into the nursery 3/28/2010. Ive got 2 clone in each plug on most of the tray there. Got to get some more pots, Im slap out. The 2 in soil are purp clone i planted lastnite. Im out near out of the FF Big Bloom so i started feeding yesterday with the alaska fish fert. Some stankin ass shit. NPK 5-1-1 Should work well as a mild veg nute. Some of the yellowing leaves are perking up with the dose of N already.















Veggin under a single 600. Temps are rising daily in there. Going to have to cool it soon.








And last but not least the finale version of my diy ebb&grow/dwc hydro res and controller res. Ive also added a new clean 45 gal trash can as a back up res to the main. The newpump make tranfering mass quantities of fluid easy cheesy.

Well thats all for now my friends. Stay tuned. Things are going to get interesting. Peace out 1BMM


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good bad. Really looking forward to seeing your indoors up and running. The left side of my screen is getting the chop tomorrow. I'll put up some pics of that when I finish.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Here's the real important question as far as I'm concerned when it comes to weight. As DST said, it's what I have left in my jar. Mine are full at the moment so for once I'm planning ahead. My haze babies are still going to take weeks, my tent arrives on wednesday. Saturday I hope to have it up and running and in my grow room. I might as well use the atmosphere in the grow room rather than put it into another room. I'm going to put my now topped arjan's haze #1 clone into the tent along with a boat load of other indica dominant strains in half gallon grow bags. I like to start at the extremes and work my way towards the middle. I'll soak my beans on wednesday evening and hope they pop by saturday so I can get them into the dirt. I plan on doing the whole grow in these half gallon grow bags, no transplanting. The grow will be straight 12/12, no veg time. My theory is that the plants will grow in a veg state for a couple/few weeks before they have enough of a root system to show sex. I'll be using two 4100k lamps along with two 6500k lamps until they show sex then I'll replace the 6500k with 3000k and leave the 4100k in there. I want to see how the plants will respond, I would like for them to get no taller than two feet without topping or training. Little christmas trees with basically one main cola. I'm going to use all seeds of my own making so I figure what the hell, why not?


 
Agreed. Man im still paying top dollar for dank. Shee hit nigga MCP 2 oz per plant is not that bad of a yeild considering some of the problems and what not you had to work through. Just enjoy what ya got and get ya ass on to the next one so ya dont have to buy the good gear like me. 

Heads Up. I like that idea. Going for the bud on a stick grow. That will be cool. Are you going with a few more plants or just an experimental type thinga ma jig. lol. I love experimenting a bit myself. Good luck on it bro. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 28, 2010)

masonman, I'm going for a sea of green type thingy (this power kush is asskicking, I'll only smoke it before bed) so I plan on ten or twelve and maybe more, I'll have to see how the floor space falls out after I pack some bags with dirt. And mcpurple, I agree about the stretch which is why I'm using veg lights until they show sex and hopefully the half gallon bags won't give them the room to grow. If I have to I'll try the bushmaster I purchased. It's all just one big experiment, even the soil/less mix I plan on putting together is experimental. The ingredients can be purchased at my local seed and feed store for about twenty bucks and it should easily be enough of a mix for two grows in the main room plus whatever plants in the tent. Being the humans we are, we learn by screwing up, I just help the process by throwing in wild cards. Don't sweat the small stuff, hopefully we all have plenty more grow in us. It's only a weed.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 28, 2010)

I was looking through and uncle ben thread when I came across a post by dave coulier, the credit is his for finding this info.

I'm going to give this a shot and see how it works out.

http://www.onhort.com/What-Really-Causes-Stretch-article2891


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 28, 2010)

taylormade said:


> Heres my babies at 33 days flowering. 5 Northern lights and 1 ak8 fem seeds from nirvana. 600watt hps from veg. Bio canna range ferts.
> 
> I topped at 5th or 6th node and tied down 2 tops as far as they could go. Didnt quite realise how bushy they would get and they are crammed right in to a small space.


Nice and welcome to the club taylormade. 



Heads Up said:


> masonman, I'm going for a sea of green type thingy (this power kush is asskicking, I'll only smoke it before bed) so I plan on ten or twelve and maybe more, I'll have to see how the floor space falls out after I pack some bags with dirt. And mcpurple, I agree about the stretch which is why I'm using veg lights until they show sex and hopefully the half gallon bags won't give them the room to grow. If I have to I'll try the bushmaster I purchased. It's all just one big experiment, even the soil/less mix I plan on putting together is experimental. The ingredients can be purchased at my local seed and feed store for about twenty bucks and it should easily be enough of a mix for two grows in the main room plus whatever plants in the tent. Being the humans we are, we learn by screwing up, I just help the process by throwing in wild cards. Don't sweat the small stuff, hopefully we all have plenty more grow in us. It's only a weed.


I hear you Headsup. Part of me is addicted to the experimenting realm of this thing of our haha. Its fun and what better folks to share the victories and defeats, Its all part of the growing as a grower if you will. Lord knows ive made my mistakes experimenting and shit lol. But thats how we learn. Good luck again Headsup ill be in ya corner bro. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Dr High (Mar 28, 2010)

This is what i can do with a 400 watter, i need more space for a 600.. but i still get good shit out of it


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr High said:


> This is what i can do with a 400 watter, i need more space for a 600.. but i still get good shit out of it


just that one plantthat is looking tasty


----------



## Dr High (Mar 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> just that one plantthat is looking tasty


I ran out of seeds and got one female from 3 seeds so better then nothing  Im going to harvest her in one week.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr High said:


> I ran out of seeds and got one female from 3 seeds so better then nothing  Im going to harvest her in one week.


 you think you whould of seen much of an upgrade with a 600


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey 600 watters, nice updates peeps. 

I think Heads Up got a SOG plan on the go. I am really feeling you on this one HU!! This went through my mind after I saw the Blackjack and NY47 grow from seed into 12/12 in a few weeks (little or no veg time) and they both produced around 1 1/4 oz each. My theory is that you are going to do a lot of watering every day or couple of days, but I think plants like this new watering, or more frequent waterings. It's almost like hybut manual hydro in soil/coco. Look forward to following that one through with ya.

Dr High, nice looking plant there.

McP, will have a stew over your dimensions and come back to you...but I am already thinking vertical for that space...especailly if you want to keep to 6 plants. Reason being, with your dimensions you have ltd canopy size, going vertical is going to double your canopy rize realistically. All you are going to need is a cool tube and a good inline fan and ducting...plus some bits and bobs to fix it all up. As I said, I will come back to you on this.

Have a good un folks,

DST


----------



## GreenBully (Mar 29, 2010)

heres a pic of my bitch in veg...vegged her two weeks under the screen now she 4 days into 12/12...she was 3ft when i put her in..dwc/top feed... 6oo BoI!!!!!


----------



## tea tree (Mar 29, 2010)

here is my 600 watt super lemon haze. only one for now but i plan on four in veg and four in flower in the end. I have a cool tube and a closed tcircuit ready to go and am just waiting on the solenoid for co2. this is a rebuild of my first tent. Five gallon dwc with a 20 watt airpump for one bucket right now! It is supposed to be for four evenually. With two airstones right now each pumping out 10 watts of air my plant loves it. One airstone was not enough as when i added the second I had a growth spurt. I will add a third soon. Next I will use a 25 or greater 8 head pump for four buckets for the better growth. I use gh three part with straight tapwater and hardwater micro. Gonna add koolbloom next paycheck too. The plant was vegged under a 600 mh and later switched to a 6 bulb four foot t5 for two months or so. 

she is topped and tied down for a screen of buds too be. that is a four by four by six foot tent. so the plant is about 3x3!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey 600 watters, nice updates peeps.
> 
> McP, will have a stew over your dimensions and come back to you...but I am already thinking vertical for that space...especailly if you want to keep to 6 plants. Reason being, with your dimensions you have ltd canopy size, going vertical is going to double your canopy rize realistically. All you are going to need is a cool tube and a good inline fan and ducting...plus some bits and bobs to fix it all up. As I said, I will come back to you on this.
> 
> ...


thanks dst i was thinkin of the vertical also a few days back, but right now i just dont have the money for the cool tube or inline fan and i cant even run an inline fan it will blow a circuit. i would have to rewire a buch a stuff but i cant cuz i rent, im going to have to stay horizontil for now my cfl is vertical but thats light isnt doin to much i think. to increase my yeild i think im just gonna let them finish all the way, keep them more green through out flower. and also try to buy some bud swell of some kind


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

Lots of great updates, keep the good stuff comin', 600 watters!


----------



## swish (Mar 29, 2010)

whats up 600 watters, ive been out of the loop for a while but still tickin'. just wanted to show the new set up of the bubblelicious. So far these girls are at 4 and a half weeks, top chopped at 3 weeks and i did sum tie downs but will do more as they go into flower, i think thats the best time to see wich tops are gonna be stretchers. 
There are 2 five gall buckets with 8" mesh bottom pots placed in the lids, picked up sum 1/2 inch drainers with sum grommets, 4 inch air stones and two 65gph water pumps till the roots get going
My white widows/ blue mystics are doing good... i think i was rushing it but its still strange to see new flowers form all the way into my 11th week, ive been feeding nothing but ph water for a solid week and just started to add some carbs ( grape sweets from botanicare ) so hopefully they will finish soon.... open to input or advice


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 29, 2010)

I hear ya' there masonman, experimenting, I love it. Take my current grow as an example, my soil is a mix of ocean forest, happy frog, scott's and miracle grow organic soil. This is my first sativa grow, my first attempt at lst'ing, my first attempt at cloning, successful I might add and my first grow with no records of anything other than planting date and the date they were switched to 12/12. I'm not ph'ing my liquids, I'm not sticking to any kind of feeding schedule other than they get some kind of liquids every day.

My first grow in the tent is going to be a mix of soiless and soil. For the first couple of weeks I'm not going to give them any P, and see if that indeed does promote short stocky plants. As soon as they show sex, I'll hit them with flowering nutes. Jack's Classic blossom booster, which I'm using for my current grow, the NPK is 1-3-2. I also use molasses during flowering. What do I have to lose, a couple of bucks worth of supplies and some home-made beans?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 29, 2010)

hey heads up when u strat to lst the plants u should check out my thread in the link below about lst its great lots of help and info on lst and lots of lst pictures


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 29, 2010)

Will do mcpurple. I started to read it another time but didn't get very far. I'll take another look.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2010)

greetings fellow rodgers 

hope we're all well, got some good info from everyone helping out mcP. 

just passing through to say hello 

fingerez


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 29, 2010)

So my girls are finally starting to hit their flowering stride. The strawberry haze is throwing out all kinds of new pistals, the sour cream not as much but still noticeable, she is a frosty one. The arjan's haze still looks sickly to me but her thc is sticky sweet and her pistals are the most compact I have seen to date on any plant. The malawi 99, what a girl, truly impressive. I'm starting to think I may get some golden bud from her. If not gold, certainly different than anything me or my partner has grown. She has some pistals turning too but her's are golden instead of orange. Her pistals also seem a bit golden where the others are more white. Her pistals are also curly where all the others are pretty much straight. Two more days until my tent arrives. When I die, please scatter my ashes on the golf course where I spread those beans.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey folks, just lurkin checkin out the updates, welcoming the new posters. Have a good day people.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2010)

now lurking is my kinda thing lol, looking good everyone


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

hey Westy, hows the 600 doing? Settling in?


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 30, 2010)

currently i'm running two 400w and two 600w. can i join the 600w club? dont feel right posting in the 400w club ne more. maybe i can tempt some of you with these afgooey pictures right before harvest.

@ 60 days flowering






@52 days


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah jus about holding bout 28 and 22 jus b4 light on lol so managable till the weather hits lol


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> So I guess to make it less confusing we should be talking about current grows huh. Alright, that's cool.
> 
> First I have a confession. I actually run 650w... a 400w HPS and a 250w MH (i also have a 250w hps bulb for it). Now before you say it's unfair I will admit to having terribly dusty/ dirty homemade cool tubes. So I am 100% confident I am at least negating 50w worth of light with my laziness.
> 
> ...


 
i know this is a older picture but its the first one i saw on this thread. is it just me or does this plant have a PW problem. looks like powdery mildew to me.


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2010)

lovely colours mate hmmmm, frosty too lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> i know this is a older picture but its the first one i saw on this thread. is it just me or does this plant have a PW problem. looks like powdery mildew to me.


You win the prize sir. PM issues from week 4 of an 8 week veg. Plus a 12 and 1/2 week flower to the finish. The white spots you see however are left from the sulphur powder I used to treat the PM. The PM went away completely, just left the sulphur spots.

And before you tell me it's bad to smoke, know that I don't beleive there is any left on the manicured buds. I've been smoking this stuff for over 3 months now and there is no taste of effect to my lungs or throat. Nor any of the other patients to try these buds.

Good eye though mate.

Good to be back fellow 600ers.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Big Sky, glad to see you over here! Feel free to adopt the 600w mascot! hehe


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey Big Sky, glad to see you over here! Feel free to adopt the 600w mascot! hehe


Welcome Big Sky, feel completely free to show us more of your gooey. Looks real nice. What do the buds turn out like, will be interesting to see them trimmed.

Like DoeEyed said, feel free to adopt the little man if you wish.

Welcome back to the 600 Jig, (i had a little smile at your sulphar clarification!!)

This is a strange week for me but I won't bore you with it. I just keep having a look at my girls and that seems to bring a smile to the fizog.

 to everyone (even people who are causing my strange week)

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2010)

heres some pics of my shshkaberry at 19 days flower. she is coming along nicely. also just did a pic update on all the girls in my journal i will post some here but not all. all plans are still nice and green so thats good. i am tryin to keep them green until the last few weeks this time


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats up 600 club my five girls are doing great pre flowering is coming to a closure. each plant took the 3 gallon transplant well. 

these are some pics from my journal from today

I check this forum daily, very impressive pics and opts going down. good work guys


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 30, 2010)

mcpurple, good job there buddy, they look much better this time around. A nice healthy green will have you going for the gold.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey my european cousins, do you guys have gold bud on the other side of the pond?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, good job there buddy, they look much better this time around. A nice healthy green will have you going for the gold.


thanks heads up ya i am thinkin this grow is gonna be much better then my others i have learned alot thanks to this club and every one in it.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2010)

not heard of "gold bud" myself bro, not yet any way lol


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 30, 2010)

swish said:


> whats up 600 watters, ive been out of the loop for a while but still tickin'. just wanted to show the new set up of the bubblelicious. So far these girls are at 4 and a half weeks, top chopped at 3 weeks and i did sum tie downs but will do more as they go into flower, i think thats the best time to see wich tops are gonna be stretchers.
> There are 2 five gall buckets with 8" mesh bottom pots placed in the lids, picked up sum 1/2 inch drainers with sum grommets, 4 inch air stones and two 65gph water pumps till the roots get going
> My white widows/ blue mystics are doing good... i think i was rushing it but its still strange to see new flowers form all the way into my 11th week, ive been feeding nothing but ph water for a solid week and just started to add some carbs ( grape sweets from botanicare ) so hopefully they will finish soon.... open to input or advice


 Whats up Swish...you have the bubbalicious going?? I have 2 of them(different phenos) flowering right now. plan on them tripling in size during flower


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks dst i was thinkin of the vertical also a few days back, but right now i just dont have the money for the cool tube or inline fan and i cant even run an inline fan it will blow a circuit. i would have to rewire a buch a stuff but i cant cuz i rent, im going to have to stay horizontil for now my cfl is vertical but thats light isnt doin to much i think. to increase my yeild i think im just gonna let them finish all the way, keep them more green through out flower. and also try to buy some bud swell of some kind


 Hey McPurps your new plants are looking great! Something to help increase your yield is too get your cloning down good. I always notice on my plants that my clones produce more potent and heavier yields than the seed. I dont keep a mother plant but I keep generations of clones going even up to 10 generations then they always downgrade after around the 7-10th time so then its time for more seeds. Try getting your feet wet with cloning and you will see the clones go crazy with branching and double the bud spots compared to a grow from seed


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not to mention if you have that 1 killer phenotype you gonna want to keep it around plus clones save me thousands of dollars in seeds


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 30, 2010)

I was browsing thru some of my old pics and I found some pics of bud I had in Lima,Peru. I hope you all dont mind the porn since its not homegrown. The budz were good but nothing killer...I just wonder if any of these genetics are in any of the buds we are growing?? Im guessing from the region they come from they are sativa's??


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hey McPurps your new plants are looking great! Something to help increase your yield is too get your cloning down good. I always notice on my plants that my clones produce more potent and heavier yields than the seed. I dont keep a mother plant but I keep generations of clones going even up to 10 generations then they always downgrade after around the 7-10th time so then its time for more seeds. Try getting your feet wet with cloning and you will see the clones go crazy with branching and double the bud spots compared to a grow from seed



thanks willie all these plants are from clone, and after this grow i am giving somne my card for the summer and thenill do my own indoor again in the winter.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks willie all these plants are from clone, and after this grow i am giving somne my card for the summer and thenill do my own indoor again in the winter.


 Try it on your next grow. Cut a clone from the clones you get from your dispensery or whatever they call those. Im not BSing you! The clone cut from the original clone will have crazy branching...remember what i was saying about 20 pages back? The clone is the same exact age as the mother you took it from...And for real I cut clones off of clones off of clones off of clones etc etc. They grow carzy man, try it!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2010)

i will for sure try that once the time comes,


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 30, 2010)

Huh interesting willie. Got me thinking i may put my mother outside and grow a new mom from a clone. I have noticed a much better branch structure from clones. 10 chops clone from clone and no degrade? Cool. 1BMM out...


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 30, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Huh interesting willie. Got me thinking i may put my mother outside and grow a new mom from a clone. I have noticed a much better branch structure from clones. 10 chops clone from clone and no degrade? Cool. 1BMM out...


 Yea masonman they get better and better with each generation. They will decline tho after so many. Usually you will get 7-10 strong generations before they decline and then just start over with something new from the seedbanks. I keep the same strains for a year without any motherplant


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So my girls are finally starting to hit their flowering stride. The strawberry haze is throwing out all kinds of new pistals, the sour cream not as much but still noticeable, she is a frosty one. The arjan's haze still looks sickly to me but her thc is sticky sweet and her pistals are the most compact I have seen to date on any plant. The malawi 99, what a girl, truly impressive. I'm starting to think I may get some golden bud from her. If not gold, certainly different than anything me or my partner has grown. She has some pistals turning too but her's are golden instead of orange. Her pistals also seem a bit golden where the others are more white. Her pistals are also curly where all the others are pretty much straight. Two more days until my tent arrives. When I die, please scatter my ashes on the golf course where I spread those beans.


 Check this out heads up.....http://en.seedfinder.eu/Afropips_Seeds_-_Malawi_Gold.html


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks willie. I'm not growing malawi gold. My beans are malawi 99, they are malawi gold crossed with cinderella 99. The info I've seen on the beans says thirteen weeks, we'll see.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2010)

shesh 13 weeks i could never wait that long unless i had some other plants plants hat finish faster toharvest a few weeks before. i bet the high is worth the wait though. ive never really smoked a sativa dom that i know of not many grow them around here


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I was browsing thru some of my old pics and I found some pics of bud I had in Lima,Peru. I hope you all dont mind the porn since its not homegrown. The budz were good but nothing killer...I just wonder if any of these genetics are in any of the buds we are growing?? Im guessing from the region they come from they are sativa's??


Love the travel pics bro. Seems like a beautiful city. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I was browsing thru some of my old pics and I found some pics of bud I had in Lima,Peru. I hope you all dont mind the porn since its not homegrown. The budz were good but nothing killer...I just wonder if any of these genetics are in any of the buds we are growing?? Im guessing from the region they come from they are sativa's??


man that beach is crowded a am not a big fan of being around that many people. hope the trip was fun i still havent traveled outside the usa but will like to travel the world somday. and that bud looks pretty good, looks like it got rolled to be more dense and i think i see a seed or 2 if so did u kep them to tryto grow


----------



## durbanmistyman (Mar 31, 2010)

man this just keeps gettin better and better i am 20 into flower in my grow really got 2 get sum pics as soon as my buddy comes over with the cam. keep em comin 600 club.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i still havent traveled outside the usa but will like to travel the world somday.


Hey McPurp... I just got back from a trip around N. Europe. It was my first time travelling alone and first time to Europe. I was never one to travel before I met my wife. I never really thought it something worth doing. Would have rather spent my money on weed, beer, liquor, food, drugs, electronics or cars.

Anyways... I am now going to save money from now on for a travel fund. It's just amazing bro. Getting around and seeing the world, hearing other's experiences and views. It's just great. Makes the world a bigger, more interesting, and a more loving place. People are good... but just doing our normal things we might lose sight of how good strangers can treat us.

I just wanted to say that I strongly suggest you start putting $50 a month in a travel fund. In a couple years you can go to Peru or something. It's so worth it. Changes your perspective something fierce.

And this goes to all not just Mcpurp. The world is big and worth checking out a little.

peace 

pics are from Amsterdam.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks for the insparation jig, i think i will do the saving thing i want to do it mainly because i hear and see pics of all these places but in my mind i dont see thme reallt exsisting untill i am their in person. and it seems like it would be a life experience to do so, except i want to do more of a world trip some cash weed, supplys a back pack, and just make my way around the world till i come backto usa


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2010)

just thought id share this as i thought it was interesting to grow in space heres a link http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/174028main_aeroponic2_250.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nasa.gov/vision/earth/technologies/aeroponic_plants_prt.htm&usg=__uyNt3xb7O5sZento5O0sYA3039c=&h=316&w=250&sz=16&hl=en&start=26&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=A8IPKW00BX5loM:&tbnh=117&tbnw=93&prev=/images?q=grow+chamber&start=20&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> shesh 13 weeks i could never wait that long unless i had some other plants plants hat finish faster toharvest a few weeks before. i bet the high is worth the wait though. ive never really smoked a sativa dom that i know of not many grow them around here


There is no way I would have the patience to grow something that takes over ten weeks...if I had nothing else to smoke. Luckily I have a partner and we split our harvests. My new tent also arrived today and I'm going to cram it full of half gallon grow bags and do a 12/12 grow from seed to see how it turns out. My one other attempt at a 12/12 from seed the plants were showing sex in about twenty five days, from seed. I'm using the last four thc bomb beans I had, three of my mutants beans and a bunch of bagseed from various sources. For light I'll be using my four foot, four tube t-5.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Just finished watching the Quarter final of the UCL with Arsenal vs Barcelona. Great game!! Just been persuing everyones posts and smoking some OG kush to send me off to another relaxing place. Love the pics Jig and especially the tourist menu, pissinn masell. Those trainers look familiar, sure I seen them somewhere before, hehe. Heads Up, respect as always, keepin it just sweet.

Well, got a whole bunch of things to do before bedtime. I have just had 3 querkle crossed seeds pop their heads through the soil this evening. It was almost like sychronised swimming, one after the other. Quite funny. On another note, 4 cucumber seedlings also above ground and cotlydon leaves looking just like cucumbers (sort of) hahaha. 

Growing things is fekkin great, I love it!!!

Peace folks,

DST

EDIT: Bit stoned, sorry if i missed anyone, hope you can understand my writing, haha


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh, and one last thing, since my journal is more of lurkers paradise, thought I'd share my bounty (no, not a bloody chocolate bar....) Hope you don't mind, I just copy pasted it because I am lazy sometimes.



DST said:


> So here's the final bounty, the last has just gone into the jars for curing (Thelma Headband- which came in at 61 grams) This brings the total for my harvest to just over 22 zips The jars are labelled so if you know my grow you know the jars. Plus there is a delicious bottle of Pomerol 98' for size reference.
> 
> 
> This is in a 1.1mx1.24mx2.67m high (3.6'x4'x9') cabinet, vertically grown, with a combo of lights. Started with a 400mh and 600 hps, then switched week 3 of flower to both hps's 600 and 400 respectively. For w to gram ratio we are looking at 0.6g to the watt.
> ...


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 31, 2010)

arsenal made a great comeback

its going to be an interesting game at the nou camp with all the players missing.

and van persie is coming back in close to two weeks. so glad he will be fit for holland duty


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

hup hup holland,


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok. 3x3x6 1/2 tent. Two 4 1/2 inch fans for the next couple weeks. One in low position intake one up high exaughst. Got a 600 HPS on six girls. Hindu Kush/SC/Oddysee/PK/Chemdawg


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2010)

My tent, grow bags and digital timer arrived today. I have the framework put together and only need to put the skin over the frame and attach the waterproof removable bottom.

My beans are soaking and tomorrow after work I'll be putting them into paper towels to finish germing. I'll get my buddy from work, he might as well be my adopted son, to help me get the skin over the frame. He's six three with one helluva' wing span. I'm hoping to have the whole thing up and running with beans in the dirt before sunday is over, the gods of germing willing.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 31, 2010)

That's funny. The waterproof bottom stumped us for a minute. Wasn't in the instructions or any pictures and it wasn't listed in the parts. Ended up gettin it in right and strappin it to the poles. Figured that's where it had to go. Just made me laugh when you said that. What a couple of stoned jack-asses!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2010)

If you would be so kind, I'm interested in your NY47, have you smoked any yet?


I forgot, my partner's garden is doing nicely. He's got three each of the kandy kush and kushberry x skunk and two of the og18 x skunk. He's topped two or three and supercropped the others. I'll try to remember to bring my camera when I see him on saturday.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> That's funny. The waterproof bottom stumped us for a minute. Wasn't in the instructions or any pictures and it wasn't listed in the parts. Ended up gettin it in right and strappin it to the poles. Figured that's where it had to go. Just made me laugh when you said that. What a couple of stoned jack-asses!



I got it from htg, it's their mother tent. I'm putting it right in my grow room and since this supplemental grow is going to be 12/12 from seed, I'll tune in the tent to the same time schedule as my already flowering sativa dominant girls.

If one is going to be a jack-ass, might as well be stoned so you can enjoy it.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 31, 2010)

True that. My tent came yesterday. And I scored the light on a front this weekend. Put it together last night. So stoked. This is what I was workin with before. The first is yesterday and the second is 2 weeks ago when I started. This is Pocohantas.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks willie. I'm not growing malawi gold. My beans are malawi 99, they are malawi gold crossed with cinderella 99. The info I've seen on the beans says thirteen weeks, we'll see.


 Ohhhh its a cinderella cross. I just saw the name "malawi gold" and was figuring thats where your gold color is coming from. So the malawi is the female and cinderella 99 is the male? hopefully the c99 will bring the flower time down a few weeks. C99 supposed to be a early flower. I also have a c99 hybrid flowering. C99 is the female and was crossed by a Deep Chunk male....Will post some pics soon but its only 3 weeks in flower right now


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 31, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> You win the prize sir. PM issues from week 4 of an 8 week veg. Plus a 12 and 1/2 week flower to the finish. The white spots you see however are left from the sulphur powder I used to treat the PM. The PM went away completely, just left the sulphur spots.
> 
> And before you tell me it's bad to smoke, know that I don't beleive there is any left on the manicured buds. I've been smoking this stuff for over 3 months now and there is no taste of effect to my lungs or throat. Nor any of the other patients to try these buds.
> 
> ...


 
only reason i was asking is cuz i've had a little problem lately also. did a spray and going to bomb after i finish my current veg.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man that beach is crowded a am not a big fan of being around that many people. hope the trip was fun i still havent traveled outside the usa but will like to travel the world somday. and that bud looks pretty good, looks like it got rolled to be more dense and i think i see a seed or 2 if so did u kep them to tryto grow


 Yea there was some beans in those budz. I was too paranoid to try and smuggle any back tho. When I was leaving the usa airport security was extra tight and i seen dogs in the airport. Go figure on my way back home to usa wasnt a dog in sight. Really wished I would have tried tho, would love to see how those buds can turn out with some TLC.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2010)

ah smart man i didnt even think about that, better safe then sorry good call


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> only reason i was asking is cuz i've had a little problem lately also. did a spray and going to bomb after i finish my current veg.


I just found the bloody PM in my new grow. Guess that's what happens when you leave the garden for 10 days unsupervised. Damn.

Anyhow, the sulphur powder I got and used worked wonders... however I think this round I am going to look into a sulphur burner. I don't want to mess around with spraying anything this round.

Plus the white spots get hella comments on Youtube, every freaking youtuber wants to know what the spots are, lol.

Good luck with the battle.

I will say, I'll take PM over bugs. Haven't had to deal with pests luckily.

Oh... and I kinda officially revoked my full flegded 600 membership status. I just picked up a bulb for my 1000w HPS. I'm still going to hand around and enjoy the surroundings though. This is still my favorite place to hang.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 31, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey McPurp... I just got back from a trip around N. Europe. It was my first time travelling alone and first time to Europe. I was never one to travel before I met my wife. I never really thought it something worth doing. Would have rather spent my money on weed, beer, liquor, food, drugs, electronics or cars.
> 
> Anyways... I am now going to save money from now on for a travel fund. It's just amazing bro. Getting around and seeing the world, hearing other's experiences and views. It's just great. Makes the world a bigger, more interesting, and a more loving place. People are good... but just doing our normal things we might lose sight of how good strangers can treat us.
> 
> ...


 Hey Jig cool pics! Europe is definately gonna be my next trip. You are absolutely right how travel changes your perspective about the world. I used to not even know the world existed outside of the states. I seen things you only read about and see on tv and when you see these things with your own eyes you just in awe! I felt like Indiana Jones haha. Awesome, awesome time! Spent 3 weeks in South America and i dont speak 1 word of spanish. Met some of the coolest most friendliest people. Not to mention the girls are so beautiful and they loooove Americans/Europeans! And with only a $1,000 in your pocket you will live like a king down there


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh, and one last thing, since my journal is more of lurkers paradise, thought I'd share my bounty (no, not a bloody chocolate bar....) Hope you don't mind, I just copy pasted it because I am lazy sometimes.


 Nice stash you got there DST. Let me know if you need some help smoking all of that Lol. Im coming your way soon!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 31, 2010)

Great updates everyone, this thread moves at light speed. So much reading to catch up on. 

Very very happy with CJ. Haven't started the cure yet, but it still very very smooth. There is almost no stone in this one, a very heady effect. So smooth that you can easily over dose, one joint is OD with this one. Will make hands and feed sweaty along with a some raised blood pressure.

Not sure about the yield, but I am guessing at least 6+ ounces from 2 plants under the 600w, not counting the popcorn stuff for hash.


----------



## williewill420 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bender let me know if you need help smoking that casey jones too! haha looks killer


----------



## GODFREY1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dam that looks sweet.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 31, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Bender let me know if you need help smoking that casey jones too! haha looks killer





GODFREY1 said:


> Dam that looks sweet.



Thank you fellows. 

In a perfect world, the 600 club would have a meet and share some great medicine amongst us.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2010)

that would be awsome bender smoke a bowl of everyones weed here in the club


----------



## bender420 (Mar 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> that would be awsome bender smoke a bowl of everyones weed here in the club



Hell yeah man, hopefully it gets legalized in California, then we can have a meet in Cali.

"600 CLUB BBQ" this November in California. 

On that pleasant note, my round 3 thread is up and running. Got some sweet new genetics. I reckon you folks will enjoy the ride. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317539-personal-medical-grow-coco-chem.html#post3979757


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy crap guys. Im gone for a couple of day and this tread just goes nuts. There was so many great bud shot from everyone that I couldnt coment on all of them. Also welcome to the few new comers, Its about time you made it over here BigSky. I just finished the harvest on the left side of my screen. Im hoping for 16oz, but I think im more in the 12-14oz range. Will know for sure in the next few days. Here are a few pics from the update, but there is a whole lot more of them in the journal...


----------



## macrael (Mar 31, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> big up powder humbolt 0-24-36 it swells them up but if u use it too late it will add time to your flower...u feed them three times a cycle..1 when u flip 12/12 to promote flowering 2 with 3 weeks left half dose 3 2 weeks left right b4 flush
> 
> the day after u feed them the second time toward the end of flower u get a ton of new white pistils which adds weight but also time u have to time it perfect



wow i didn t know that no wonder its taking really long to harvest lol (belongs to 400 club)

intregra sweet set.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh, and one last thing, since my journal is more of lurkers paradise, thought I'd share my bounty (no, not a bloody chocolate bar....) Hope you don't mind, I just copy pasted it because I am lazy sometimes.


The only problem I see with your selection is trying to choose a flavor. I'd feel like a kid in an ice cream shop being told to choose only one flavor...lol

these labels seem more suited for your jars...lol


----------



## bender420 (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW integra, you killed it man. And that is from 2 sixers right? 

Great Work Homie.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful harvest, Integra! Those are some fat colas you got there!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

bender420 said:


> WOW integra, you killed it man. And that is from 2 sixers right?
> 
> Great Work Homie.


Actually, that was from a single 600w. Its only a half harvest. Im using dual 600w's alternating flowering to try to have a lb harvest every 30 days. I should be doing the right side harvest in 3-4 weeks and will be able to give a total weight harvest for the whole screen and both lights then. That harvest was Only 3 plants in 12sq.ft. under one 600w light. Hopefully that will be all weighed out by monday. I never do wet weighs just because the stem weight trows it off so much and always makes you think you have more than you do.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

not trying to double post, but those pics are also only of 30% of the harvest. The rest is hanging in my portable a/c box turned into drying cab. That and a lot of other pics are in the journal in my sig. just look at the most recent update for all of those.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

Morning Guys and Gals, Well now that the hailstones passed, I collected about a 1 1/2 gallons of water yesterday in just one of my water buckets (the other bloody blew over beofre it had a chance to collect anything! doh!) Lets hope Easter is not going to be the washout it has been predicted to be.....

Heads Up, I have had one joint and a bowl of the NY47 and it has such a zesty (citrus fruit) smell it's almost unreal. The buds are extremely sticky and compact and are glistening with trichs. It doesn't have as much of a powerfull diesel taste as the chemdowg range (og kush or ecsd) and not being a massive smoker of AK47, I am not sure if that is the momre dominant smell. As far as stone is concerned, I would say you are getting a decent 1-1/12 buzz before you are feeling like hitting it again (and I could chain smoke if I got the chance) All in all it seems pretty good, although I am doubtfull it will ever surpass my love of OG or Headband or ECSD.....That may change, it's such an easy plant to work with. Will go to 11 weeks easilly. Will provide further commentry on it as I get into smoking it more. I def think it's worth a try, World of Seeds do the strain.

Tat2ue, I am liking the stickers!!! WIll need to figure a way of getting that printed onto sticky paper, haha.

Integra, awesome looking buds my man!!! Bet your stoked all the work you put in on your new cave has turned out for the good!!!

Bender, sweet looking cola man. Not sure about the Ciggies though (hahaha - dems is bad for you!!!)

Jig, sorry to hear about the PM. You should have picked up some silinal on your travels...works a treat.

Welcome Godfrey1, good to have you here. And Macreal (if you are gonna stick around...not quite sure!)

Have agreat day peoples.

Peace, DST


EDIT: And Happy Easter to all.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is my updated pics. Looks like I will be chopping agains in about a week. My chop from 2 weeks ago netted me 22.50 zips dry, hoping to top my last harvest and do at least 25 zips dry. My ultimate goal is to get 25 to 30+ zips dry every 2 to 3 weeks from each half of my 3 ' x 8' ebb & flo tables. Trying out new strains right now from a breeder in VancouverBC that look very promising for a SOG grow like I'm doing. Also trying UB topping tech on the new strains and seems to be doing pretty good, but will know for sure in about 2 more harvests. Oh, no doubt about it....replacing the 2 x 1000w HPS over each table with 3 x 600w digital Quantums over each one has made a remarkable difference in yeild..(600's freaking ROCK!!!)

If anyone can make any suggestions on how I might be able to tweak my setup to achieve a little more weight I am all ears. Right now for Nutes I am only using Botanicare Pro Grow for the mothers and Botanicare Bloom for the Flower room...thats it. I am keeping all resivoirs ph'd at 5.8 to 6.0 and the temps are mostly at 75 to 80 in the flower room with lights on and 65 to 75 with lights off. The humidity averages 50% and use co2 in the flower room. Can anyone suggest any supplemental nutes or blooming helpers that they know work???


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

looking good tat2ue, i am soil so can't really give you much help on the nutes, i use the same nutes throughout veg and flower, and just throw some pk13/14 in progressively throughout the flower.

I am really glad to hear what you said about the light change to the 600 though, very interesting to hear that. I am sure a few other folk will be happy too. Only thing I see in the pics is the huge massive tall colas in the middle of the table, gradually reducing to smaller colas on the outside of table. Is that just the camera angle, or different strains perhaps? Perhaps leveling out the light intensity across the table might help? Other than that, I know you put stacks of work into it, but I guess getting 22zips every 2-3 weeks is gonna bring a big smile to your face. Cheers for sharing tat2ue.

Peace,

DST


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Shit Tat. Good morning to you. Looks like a lot cooler morning at your house than mine. Lol. Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom plant food. Both by FoxFarms. Both pretty cheap. Do you foliar feed? 
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/296685-lost-art-foliar-feeding.html

I am currently at the beginning phase of an experiment. Whether or not it's worth it to foliar feed. But supposedly it can add quite a bit to your final dry weight. People gettin 1/3 more. That's quite a bit. Don't know if any of that is useful as I don't know much. Peace.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Apr 1, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Here is my updated pics. Looks like I will be chopping agains in about a week. My chop from 2 weeks ago netted me 22.50 zips dry, hoping to top my last harvest and do at least 25 zips dry. My ultimate goal is to get 25 to 30+ zips dry every 2 to 3 weeks from each half of my 3 ' x 8' ebb & flo tables. Trying out new strains right now from a breeder in VancouverBC that look very promising for a SOG grow like I'm doing. Also trying UB topping tech on the new strains and seems to be doing pretty good, but will know for sure in about 2 more harvests. Oh, no doubt about it....replacing the 2 x 1000w HPS over each table with 3 x 600w digital Quantums over each one has made a remarkable difference in yeild..(600's freaking ROCK!!!)
> 
> If anyone can make any suggestions on how I might be able to tweak my setup to achieve a little more weight I am all ears. Right now for Nutes I am only using Botanicare Pro Grow for the mothers and Botanicare Bloom for the Flower room...thats it. I am keeping all resivoirs ph'd at 5.8 to 6.0 and the temps are mostly at 75 to 80 in the flower room with lights on and 65 to 75 with lights off. The humidity averages 50% and use co2 in the flower room. Can anyone suggest any supplemental nutes or blooming helpers that they know work???


Looking good!! What type of lamps are you using with your quantums??

Also Integra, Do you do much trimming under your scrog, on top of?? and if you have grown with diff methods, what do you think of the cola size with the scrog opposed to plants grown lst, or naturally??


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 1, 2010)

DST said:


> looking good tat2ue, i am soil so can't really give you much help on the nutes, i use the same nutes throughout veg and flower, and just throw some pk13/14 in progressively throughout the flower.
> 
> I am really glad to hear what you said about the light change to the 600 though, very interesting to hear that. I am sure a few other folk will be happy too. Only thing I see in the pics is the huge massive tall colas in the middle of the table, gradually reducing to smaller colas on the outside of table. Is that just the camera angle, or different strains perhaps? Perhaps leveling out the light intensity across the table might help? Other than that, I know you put stacks of work into it, but I guess getting 22zips every 2-3 weeks is gonna bring a big smile to your face. Cheers for sharing tat2ue.
> 
> I have 4 different strains in the pics and a couple strains have a different pheno type resulting in some plants being taller with fatter main colas. No doubt I will keep the better pheno types as mothers and trash the others


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 1, 2010)

DST said:


> looking good tat2ue, i am soil so can't really give you much help on the nutes, i use the same nutes throughout veg and flower, and just throw some pk13/14 in progressively throughout the flower.
> 
> I am really glad to hear what you said about the light change to the 600 though, very interesting to hear that. I am sure a few other folk will be happy too. Only thing I see in the pics is the huge massive tall colas in the middle of the table, gradually reducing to smaller colas on the outside of table. Is that just the camera angle, or different strains perhaps? Perhaps leveling out the light intensity across the table might help? Other than that, I know you put stacks of work into it, but I guess getting 22zips every 2-3 weeks is gonna bring a big smile to your face. Cheers for sharing tat2ue.
> 
> ...





GODFREY1 said:


> Shit Tat. Good morning to you. Looks like a lot cooler morning at your house than mine. Lol. Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom plant food. Both by FoxFarms. Both pretty cheap. Do you foliar feed?
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/296685-lost-art-foliar-feeding.html
> 
> I am currently at the beginning phase of an experiment. Whether or not it's worth it to foliar feed. But supposedly it can add quite a bit to your final dry weight. People gettin 1/3 more. That's quite a bit. Don't know if any of that is useful as I don't know much. Peace.


 
The density of the plants make foliar feeding a problem for mold and possible hotspots


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Got ya. I don't have that problem(YET!) but am lookin into gettin a better sprayer with a wand to get around stuff.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 1, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Looking good!! What type of lamps are you using with your quantums??
> 
> Also Integra, Do you do much trimming under your scrog, on top of?? and if you have grown with diff methods, what do you think of the cola size with the scrog opposed to plants grown lst, or naturally??


 
I am just using the cheap house brand of HPS bulbs from DCHydro.com where I bought my ballast. The brand name is PlantMax and their lumen output is 90,000 lumens. The were under 30.00 ea


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

man every one is havin some nice pics up congrast to all who posted theri buds i beleive integra and tatue good job u guys are pullin down some weight. 

also these 2 pics are my shishkaberry plants they seem to have a over watering prob i think cuz the leaf is drooping over and they seema bit limey green now and i am still giving them small amounts of veg heres the pic


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man every one is havin some nice pics up congrast to all who posted theri buds i beleive integra and tatue good job u guys are pullin down some weight.
> 
> also these 2 pics are my shishkaberry plants they seem to have a over watering prob i think cuz the leaf is drooping over and they seema bit limey green now and i am still giving them small amounts of veg heres the pic


Dam. They stay droopy all day?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Looking good!! What type of lamps are you using with your quantums??
> 
> Also Integra, Do you do much trimming under your scrog, on top of?? and if you have grown with diff methods, what do you think of the cola size with the scrog opposed to plants grown lst, or naturally??


I have grown all my girls in a scrog from the begening except for a single plant outside. As far as it goes, the buds are pretty mush the same size as that. I have always gotten good large nugs with every strain I have tried, and a 6ft plant outside didnt have any bigger buds. As far as triming, i get rid of everything below the screen since it gets zero light and is just making the plants wastes energy and nutrients to make it grow. Heres a pic of my trimmed underside...


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

yes they have been like that for 2 days now


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know. I overwatered the living shit outta mine and they never did that. I didn't water my one for ten days,and when I did she still didn't really need it I just did because I was leavin town. Than she was to wet again. Do you spray them with anything in the mornings? At least water mist em? Get em reachin for that light. Also Ars they gettin stringy taller? Do you need to lift them or lower your light?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> I don't know. I overwatered the living shit outta mine and they never did that. I didn't water my one for ten days,and when I did she still didn't really need it I just did because I was leavin town. Do you spray them with anything in the mornings? At least water mist em? Get em reachin for that light.


well i dont mist and i just looked at my shishkaberry and they seem a bit pale with droopy leafs and some of the bottom most leas look like they are showin nute burn so i think that is my prob i have a few pics of the leafs what does the club think over nuted or somthing else just started after i fed them yesterday. also have a few shots ofthe shishkabery buds comin in and the purp indica i have more pics in my journal also


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nute burn would make sense. Especially if you just fed em. Here's somethin I'm into if your interested. One of my favorite threads. In fact doin a comparison on it and in my journal. 
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/296685-lost-art-foliar-feeding-12.html
For me it definately seems to make them bush a little more and reach for the light. The leaves spread like a champ for that light. But you should at least be spraying them every morning with at least water. Good for all kinds of stuff. Not after buds are there. Don't want moldy bud. But there is a formula on the front page.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

ya i was checkin that out i usally only foiler feed if thier is a def of some sort, and i cant spray any more do to having buds forming


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah. I'm a little stoned. Noticed your pics again as I was scrollin down the thread. Made me laugh. Told you that foliar spray was good and don't spray with buds in the sentence. Than when I got to the bottom you stated that very fact. Had me rollin.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

haha its ok i think more should take alook at that thread any way


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I have 4 different strains in the pics and a couple strains have a different pheno type resulting in some plants being taller with fatter main colas. No doubt I will keep the better pheno types as mothers and trash the others


Gotcha.



tat2ue said:


> The density of the plants make foliar feeding a problem for mold and possible hotspots


I would def agree! I vowed never to foliar feed again after my PM disaster.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

oh, Mcp, looks like your plant was trying to get rid of something it didn't like. I would perhaps just give it some water or low nutes and monitor after that for a week. Good luck bud.

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks dst i was thinkin i would go with plain water next tiem with some mallases and then feed them a lil bit on the next one and it did start right after i fed yesterday, it could have been the superlicious i am tryin out so mabye ill stop that


----------



## bender420 (Apr 1, 2010)

Too many amazing update to single out. Integra that is one hell of a job man, great great work bro, with just one SIX. 

Sweet SCROG. I have learned the hard way to make sure to only SCROG pm resistant stains, as my OG in SCROG will grow PM in late flower at even 40% humidity and lots of air flow. Seems like you got the strain and the entire setup dialed in. +Rep to intergra, and I am gonna go around and +rep all you crazy sixers. God know I need to spread it around.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 1, 2010)

Whats up a 600. Just lurkin, been a tuff week so far. but kickin some ass. Nice work everyone. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 1, 2010)

The last couple of grows we both have had seeds yet neither one of us has seen any male flowers and all of the beans look different. The ones from the power kush are beautiful dark brown with nice stripes. The lemon skunk are a very pale green and the crystals are medium brown with no stripes.

We both have grow rooms just for growing. We have air conditioning, fans, heating if necessary, dehumidifier if necessary and no light leaks. My canopy never gets warmer than eighty two, the room itself is right around seventy and I have an eighteen inch oscillating fan blowing over the girls. So what's up with all the bean making? Is it the species trying to insure its own continuation?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

mabye a pollin sac opend where u cant see like under the buds, i used dutch masters reverse on my hermie girl on my lasyt grow and it stopped seed production by alot my bud should have been full of seeds but only found 5 it also is supposed to kill any male flowers alread opend and stop the hermiing


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 1, 2010)

hey guys i was thinking earlier, some people talk about this "undernuting", but how is this possible?? i mean come on, its a plant, all it really needs is water, air, and light.. you should be able to water with plain ass water and still have no problems right? or is this different for cuttings or some rule of thumb?


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 1, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> hey guys i was thinking earlier, some people talk about this "undernuting", but how is this possible?? i mean come on, its a plant, all it really needs is water, air, and light.. you should be able to water with plain ass water and still have no problems right? or is this different for cuttings or some rule of thumb?


 Oh yea thats a problem if you using a soiless medium...been there done that


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Apr 1, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> hey guys i was thinking earlier, some people talk about this "undernuting", but how is this possible?? i mean come on, its a plant, all it really needs is water, air, and light.. you should be able to water with plain ass water and still have no problems right? or is this different for cuttings or some rule of thumb?


Plants don't live on light, water, and air alone. It photosynthesis to get energy yeah but once it has it the plant still needs certain building blocks to use. In total theres 16 core nutrients a plant requires but that includes stuff like light, carbon, water, ect. Not sure whole list but shouldnt be hard to google something like 'require plant nutrition' also heres a 'law' on it. (Had to goolge name spelling so just linking wiki that popped up )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebig's_law_of_the_minimum


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2010)

You can grow a plant with just feeding it water, but the results ain't gonna be that great. Here is a C-13 haze I gre just fed water, not one nutrient added. It was just in regular soil which of course will always have some sort of fertilization. Water however as we know contains many of the eswsential nutrients that plants need, and air also provide a certain amount of available Nitrogen that can be used.
















This was a couple of years back, the buds ended up quite light but tasted great. This was done with normal sunlight as well.

HeadsUp: Regarding getting seeds in every grow. I think if you are working with fem'd seeds then there certainly is a tendency towards seeding itself. Often you don't see the mail flower because the bud has literally grown round it, another reason why you only get a couple of seeds. I think as well, the more you push your plant, the more likely it is to self itself (and pushing can also mean maximising yield by training, stressing, etc IMO.

Have a nice weekend 600 Watters.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr High (Apr 2, 2010)

DST said:


> You can grow a plant with just feeding it water, but the results ain't gonna be that great. Here is a C-13 haze I gre just fed water, not one nutrient added. It was just in regular soil which of course will always have some sort of fertilization. Water however as we know contains many of the eswsential nutrients that plants need, and air also provide a certain amount of available Nitrogen that can be used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff DST, plant looks awesome for o fertz. how did you keep the light on 12-12 if it was sulight? good timing during the year? i would like to get numbers on that yweild man! even though its few years back. Peace!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 2, 2010)

thats a great no nute grow except the nutes in the soil, and i would have to say not all soil comes with nutes mine i use is nute free, its all organic its called black gold coco mix


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2010)

Dr High said:


> Good stuff DST, plant looks awesome for o fertz. how did you keep the light on 12-12 if it was sulight? good timing during the year? i would like to get numbers on that yweild man! even though its few years back. Peace!


Well it was just before I was moving house so it started growing end of summer in the living room of my old apartment. It started flowering just before I moved in to my new place and finished in april-may i think, i never use to weigh but it was about 2 oz I reckon.

As for light I have blinds in my rooms that have silver lining so they fairly black out the rooms. I was eventually just opening from 8 in the morning and closing them at 8 at night. Sometime I never get home to close the blinds but it didn't seem a biggy.



mcpurple said:


> thats a great no nute grow except the nutes in the soil, and i would have to say not all soil comes with nutes mine i use is nute free, its all organic its called black gold coco mix


there are exceptions McP, but this was just regular soil compost, which is gonna always have some sort of fert in it. Black Gold Coco mix doesn't sound too regular.

I have some more pics of it if I can find them I will throw up. DST


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys, got my last two 600's fired up tonight - at last! I can see my ganja-vision coming true! hehe Really hard to get all four in one pic, though.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice Doe Eyed. Congrats on gettin set up.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey guys, got my last two 600's fired up tonight - at last! I can see my ganja-vision coming true! hehe Really hard to get all four in one pic, though.


Wow... that looks like a party in there. I'm definitely jealous to the extreme. Very nice.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 2, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey guys, got my last two 600's fired up tonight - at last! I can see my ganja-vision coming true! hehe Really hard to get all four in one pic, though.


Lovin your set DoeEyed. I think i may invest in some of those cool hoods. 

Hey D even with 0 nutes those buds look a lil fluffy but tasty

ha ha got me some mo cheese for my weekend puffin. MAN what a physically challenging week for my fat ass. Ill bet I gained at least 30 lbs just staying home with my son for 3 months. But warmer weather ill sweat that shit off. Anyways hope all fellow Roger 600 Watter are having a good friday peace and off for a puff1bmm


----------



## Dr High (Apr 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Well it was just before I was moving house so it started growing end of summer in the living room of my old apartment. It started flowering just before I moved in to my new place and finished in april-may i think, i never use to weigh but it was about 2 oz I reckon.
> 
> As for light I have blinds in my rooms that have silver lining so they fairly black out the rooms. I was eventually just opening from 8 in the morning and closing them at 8 at night. Sometime I never get home to close the blinds but it didn't seem a biggy.
> 
> Nice.  smooth bud???


----------



## Dr High (Apr 2, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey guys, got my last two 600's fired up tonight - at last! I can see my ganja-vision coming true! hehe Really hard to get all four in one pic, though.


Lovely Shit man... i think that is my ganja vision too.... <3


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh,and meant to say that is sick with all the amount of space you have to move around in there and take care of the girls. Impresive room.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey guys, got my last two 600's fired up tonight - at last! I can see my ganja-vision coming true! hehe Really hard to get all four in one pic, though.


Def deserves a BIG page bump. I knew you were growing in a gymnasium DoeEyed, hehe. nice and spacious!!!!

DR H, it was pretty smooth indeed. Not a lot of curing involved, haha.

Peace out,


DST


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just finished scraping the bubble hash off the plates. Ended up with way more than I expected. Literally double what I got off of my buddys. The weights were as follows by bad size...
160u=3.5g
75u=15.6g
25u=10.6g
All that total up and sitting on the scale...


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

Yum^^^, looks good. just done a run myself, Integra. I am a lazy mofo though, I just run it all into a 20micron bag. hehe.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

I gotta bag full of dry crystaly trim, like u D im lazy bastad and only use two bags lol. It all gets smoked the same lol


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> I gotta bag full of dry crystaly trim, like u D im lazy bastad and only use two bags lol. It all gets smoked the same lol


haha, stoned lazy mofo's, haha. indeed, it all gets smoked the same. I always think its interesting to see the different shades though...here's my blondy selection







EDIT: These are all 20micron, just ran it through 3 times (well 4 but I ain't showing that last bit, it's been bonged already)


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

very yummy looking.
[youtube]/v/du0uC_wNxZI&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks all, you guys were my inspiration!

Y'all are rockin' the hash, that's amazing!


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Def deserves a BIG page bump. I knew you were growing in a gymnasium DoeEyed, hehe. nice and spacious!!!!
> 
> DR H, it was pretty smooth indeed. Not a lot of curing involved, haha.
> 
> ...


Great looking room you got there DEG Puts my little 8 x 12 room to shame...if I had the space that you have I'd probably live in there. As it is, my gf wants me to put in an intercom in my flower room now because she said she is tire of having to go in there to get me for something all the time....lol

Great job darlin +rep for you


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

I got a hard time on another thread about what my hash looked like, so I reworked the hash balls more evenly and took some fresh pics. THese are the 73u and 25u hash balls reworked for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 3, 2010)

wow now thats some hash dst and integra, i was thinkin the other day while smokin a bowl of hash that do u think hash should be somewhat cured to or no, i have been keeping mine in a glass jar and it seems to me the smell really increases.

also i waterd my shishkaberry plants today with water to help the prob it has one leaf fell off and theris a few pics of it. does it look like nute burn to guys. its the only thing i can think of causing it. also i broke a top off my purp indica plant t5hat is about 2 weeks flower, i was tryin to bend it cuz it was to tall and it snaped about 3 inches off the main cola i think shell be fine but how bad is that. also i tossed my smallest purp indica cuz my other plants needed some breathing room i think it was for the best


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 3, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I got a hard time on another thread about what my hash looked like, so I reworked the hash balls more evenly and took some fresh pics. THese are the 73u and 25u hash balls reworked for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


>


I would not keep hash in a closed jar. It has the potential to mold in there. I don't think there is any need to cure, but not sure.

And that leaf doesn't look like nute burn to me... just looks like a funky leaf. I get stuff like that toward the end of a life cycle. Sometimes you just get a funny leaf. Unless you get many of them you shouldn't worry about or do anything about it, in my opinion at least.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 3, 2010)

well it started after i added my nutes last feed, but im unsure its just the only think i can think it is and also i dont think it would mold if it were dry if it were then weed would mold all the time beacuaes it has the trichs on it, im not sure if it helps or not but it really increases smell


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well it started after i added my nutes last feed, but im unsure its just the only think i can think it is and also i dont think it would mold if it were dry if it were then weed would mold all the time beacuaes it has the trichs on it, im not sure if it helps or not but it really increases smell


It may increase smell. All I know is I have had hash of mine mold from being in a closed jar... and I have read of others doing the same thing.

And from what I know about curing it has to do with the plant matter and nutrients stored in it breaking down. None of that in hash... at least not good hash.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yo Tat. Tell har how the fuck you gonna get away from her if there's a dam intercom in the room?


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 4, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Yo Tat. Tell har how the fuck you gonna get away from her if there's a dam intercom in the room?


I told her what you said and her reply was this.... If I don't put an intercom in my flower room then she will quit bringing her gf over for those "special" hot tub parties.

The intercom will be up and running by Monday afternoon!!!!


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 4, 2010)

@ day 18

flushed using supernatural's superleach 1 gallon each

followed by 15 gallons of phed tap water. then 1/2 gallon of foods for each.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't make hash and have never tried to but seeing what you guys have created has peaked my instrest somewhat. Have I been mulching a lot of potential hash by taking my trimmings and throwing them in the back yard and running my lawnmower over them??? And since I am doing a perpetual grow I have quite a bit of trim. I could likely fill up 4 five gallon buckets ea month with trim. How much hash could I make a month from lets say 20 gallons of trim.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 4, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I don't make hash and have never tried to but seeing what you guys have created has peaked my instrest somewhat. Have I been mulching a lot of potential hash by taking my trimmings and throwing them in the back yard and running my lawnmower over them??? And since I am doing a perpetual grow I have quite a bit of trim. I could likely fill up 4 five gallon buckets ea month with trim. How much hash could I make a month from lets say 20 gallons of trim.


 
well, that would take hours if not days to do all that trim.. depending on how you do it of course... but you could probably come up with an ounce+ im guessing.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2010)

This site makes me laugh sometimes, you get people messing with you because your hash doesn't look right, lmfao!!! Sorry to hear that Integra, hope you told them to smoke a fat blue veined number!!!

McPurple, we are gonna start calling you Drama soon lad. I don't think you have a problem. Remember plants use their leaves to leach crap from themselves. Kinda like us taking a dump!!!

Mr Wriggles, love those night shots of your plants. Very bushy looking ladies!!!

Hash in a jar: well having grown up all my life smoking hash no there is no issue putting hash in a jar, if it has been properly cured. When making finger hash in nepal or the himalayas they initially create charas (the rolled trichs) these often get mold on the outside due to the weather conditions (there they just throw it away and rub another tree up, haha!!) The charas are then dried and these are pressed into the traditional blocks you would see being imported (if you were lucky enough to ever get a slab of good hash) This hash was always sealed, then sealed again, first into heavy plastic, dusted with anaseed, then covered with ducting tape and yet more plastic. In fact if you were lucky enough to perhaps get a 5 kilo block, the indivudual blocks would then be wrapped in yet more plasatic (what a fucking chore that use to be - albeit a happy chore) So all in all, the best way to store hash is wrapping it up, cealing it in a jar, cellophane, etc, etc....but please make sure it has no H20 left in it or = MOLD.

Tat2ue, Firstly, laughing my ass off - intercom in the grow room!!! I am afraid to say you been lawnmowering cash into your backyard bru. Get that trim, buy an old second hand top loading washing machine, and buy a couple of bubble bags. I reckon with the weight you are pulling you got to be able to get at least an OZ+ every run you do....perhaps more. Track down fdd and check his hash threads, or anyone elses on here.

Anyhoo, enough talking gash from me.

Happy Easter folks.

Peace, DST

EDIT, hope the Easter bunny was good to you.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's my weekly update. The girls are filling in nicely with new growth. My tent is up and so far I have four thc bomb beans, three of my mutant beans and six bagseed of mystery origins. I still have three more bagseeds to put into the soil. I hope they pop a taproot today so I can fill the tent. I'll have sixteen plants in there in one half gallon grow bags. Just a little something to supplement my sativa grow.

Here's an update on the last harvest. The white widow is starting to really kick ass, the lemon skunk is a nice mellow high, more in the head than body and the power kush is just plain asskicking. I only smoke it before bed. My partner is switching his lights to 12/12 today. His plants are looking really healthy. The skunk train is rolling.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking good Heads Up. The Skunk Train is rolling indeedy.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking good Heads Up. The Skunk Train is rolling indeedy.


Agreed. Those plants are great looking Heads up.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 4, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I don't make hash and have never tried to but seeing what you guys have created has peaked my instrest somewhat. Have I been mulching a lot of potential hash by taking my trimmings and throwing them in the back yard and running my lawnmower over them??? And since I am doing a perpetual grow I have quite a bit of trim. I could likely fill up 4 five gallon buckets ea month with trim. How much hash could I make a month from lets say 20 gallons of trim.


Oh my goodness, yes, you are tossing a lot of hash! Not to mention cannabutter... I can't give you an exact weight, but I get about 7g of hash from 2 gallons of trim, plus cannabutter - and I'm not very good at the hash making just yet.

Looking good, Headsup!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> It may increase smell. All I know is I have had hash of mine mold from being in a closed jar... and I have read of others doing the same thing.
> 
> And from what I know about curing it has to do with the plant matter and nutrients stored in it breaking down. None of that in hash... at least not good hash.


i think the trichs are considered plant matter do to them being grown from the plant and it growing from the plant producing foof for it to grow and i would think their would be some amount of nutes in theri if it came off the bud its self and if its not plant matter that we are smoking then what would it be hash is still plant material and u probably had mold do to their bein moisture in the jar, i am not tryin to argue a point just thought id throw it out theri and see what other people try and dont try

sorrys dst if i allways seem worried but it juts i hate the yellowing all the time and it is getting worse by the day again i dont know what the hell to do my others are jusy fiine its just the shishkaberry doin it do u think mabye a small flush is in order witha small amount of nutes in it. and also wiggls why are u flushing your plants are they in flower to


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Oh my goodness, yes, you are tossing a lot of hash! Not to mention cannabutter... I can't give you an exact weight, but I get about 7g of hash from 2 gallons of trim, plus cannabutter - and I'm not very good at the hash making just yet.
> 
> Looking good, Headsup!


Yeah... I get about 7 grams of hash from 1 gallon of trim. Around 7 ounces. I guess I get about 1 gram per dry oz of trim. How's that for easy math.

Quit throwing shit away, haha. It all does something. You can make stuff from the stems even. Don't know what there is to do with the roots though.

peace

EDIT: McPurp. I don't know the science, but Trichs are totally different from leaves and stems. When I say plant matter I mean green stuff. Water based stuff. The trichs are oil based (or something). As far as I know they don't contain nutrients... that's what the leaves are for. And yes, water causes mold. There was still water in my hash when it molded. No secret. I'm just trying to save people the hassle of getting moldy hash when they think it is all the way dry.

Also... yellowing is not from too many nutes. If anything it's not enough nutes. But that doesn't mean to start giving it alot of nutes. It's a balancing act. Might be pH. I don't think we are ever going to definitively tell you what is behind the yellowing leaves.

And lastly, no need to explain yourself. There's no arguing here. We are all chill 600 dwellers, lol. Conversations and discussions are good. 

EDIT ^2: I hope someone is entertained watching us talk about something we obviously don't know all the in's and out's of. One day McPurp... we will both be experts... lol... untill that day, let's keep smokin, haha.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... I get about 7 grams of hash from 1 gallon of trim. Around 7 ounces. I guess I get about 1 gram per dry oz of trim. How's that for easy math.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7 grams from 1 oz i got 5 gs from 1 oz the other day mabye just differn ways. and ya i got u on the hash thang. and over nute was the only thing i could think of cuz it started to happen after the last feed, my ph was 6.7, it is almost startin to look like an N def. but i dont know how that can be, and i am not gonna add more ntes to try to help it i just gave it plain water yesterday to help balance the nutes out in the soil, and i was just explainin my self becueas i didnt want u to think i was tryin to argue cuz i wasnt. and im sure somone here is entertained, im just gonna hope for the best for these plants i guess, i posted in UB s thread to see if he can help solve my prob i always seem to get at this point in flowr heres some more pics of this morning about 10 leafs came off with a touch


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know Purp. Honestly if you have a cool Nursery or Hydroponic store near you take pictures in there and they will usually help you out.

Tat. True that motherfucker. DON'T lose the hot tub patries! Sounds to me like intercom it is. And there is no set amount for hash making that you get. You can get anywhere up to 25% out of trimmings. 1/4 ounce hash to 1 ounce trimmings. But at the very least you should be making butter. Use UNSALTED butter. Put 8 to 10 cubes of un salted butter in a crock pot. Put as many trimmings as you can break down in the butter. Add more as it breaks down if you like. Depending on how much butter you use you can always repeat the process if you use to much butter. Just strain it into something. You can use a window screen if need be. Oh. And cook it on LOW in the crock pot for about 24 hours. That might not be the best way,but for someone like you,that has been just tossin the shit. This is a pretty easy git er done method. Use that butter to cook goodies. Or shit like shrimp pasta. Shrimp and Pasta both suck up butter fat great. I personally usually make rice crispies treats. Whatever you do quit throwin the shit out. Good luck with whatever you do. Peace.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 4, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> I don't know Purp. Honestly if you have a cool Nursery or Hydroponic store near you take pictures in there and they will usually help you out.
> 
> Tat. True that motherfucker. DON'T lose the hot tub patries! Sounds to me like intercom it is. And there is no set amount for hash making that you get. You can get anywhere up to 25% out of trimmings. 1/4 ounce hash to 1 ounce trimmings. But at the very least you should be making butter. Use UNSALTED butter. Put 8 to 10 cubes of un salted butter in a crock pot. Put as many trimmings as you can break down in the butter. Add more as it breaks down if you like. Depending on how much butter you use you can always repeat the process if you use to much butter. Just strain it into something. You can use a window screen if need be. Oh. And cook it on LOW in the crock pot for about 24 hours. That might not be the best way,but for someone like you,that has been just tossin the shit. This is a pretty easy git er done method. Use that butter to cook goodies. Or shit like shrimp pasta. Shrimp and Pasta both suck up butter fat great. I personally usually make rice crispies treats. Whatever you do quit throwin the shit out. Good luck with whatever you do. Peace.


I made the butter once and the gf made cookies out of it. Weird kinda high. Didn't know that it took about an hour to kick in, so after about 1/2 hour after eating the first cpl cookies I gobbled down a handful more thinking I made the butter to weak...BIG FUCKING MISTAKE...First cookies kick in about 20 min after I ate the second handful. I'm still having nightmares...lol

As for the hash making, I'm gonna give it a try. I guess in a cpl months I'll have 2 to 3 lbs of dried trim. Will try my hand at ice hash. That seems to be the easiest from what I have researched.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 4, 2010)

well guys i popped the shishkabery out of its pots and wow i was amazed at the roots they were way rootbound and only in 3 weeks to, so i transplanted them to 5 gal pots, hope it helps im almost sure it will, even if it wasnt bound fresh dirt never hurt. i know it is bad to do this in flower but i have never had a plant go through any visuel stress from being transplanted it allways seems to me they just keep growin great the day after transplant with no shock, so this bein said i think im safe i will transplant my purple indicas to morow also because they are also close to being bound so bettter to do so before hand.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 4, 2010)

I really don't know what to expect from my sativa girls, so I decided to do a supplemental grow. I could have fit two more bags in the tent nicely but I didn't mix enough soil and it's just an experiment anyway. I germed the beans except one and I threw it in the dirt anyway. It's a straight 12/12 from seed with no transplanting, I hope. I'm using half gallon grow bags and we'll see what happens.

Here are a few pics of the new addition...and...I'm not growing the skunk train, that's my partner in stupid's grow.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks good m8. Happy Easter all.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah bubble hash is easy to do, just time consuming. As a refrence since you are doing large scale, I had a white 13gal garbage bag full of trim(loose, not packed down) and I got 29g's of hash. So with as much trim as you have, I would say 3-4oz of hash off of every 2-3lb run. If you get good at it, That will probly take 2-3 days to make. A trick I use that not every one does is freezing your trim and keeping it frozen. I fill my bucket with trim and ice and then place the bag of trim back in the freezer till i need to add more. Keeping the leaves frozen and crunchy seems to help the trichs fall off easier.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Get yourself a set of bubble bags. Cheap online and you can do a few batches a day. Get the sets on e bay. Here's a good link for you Tat.
http://www.druglibrary.org/MedicalMj/hash/how_to_make_bubble_hash.htm
Best site I have ever seen for it. Hope that helps.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 4, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Get yourself a set of bubble bags. Cheap online and you can do a few batches a day. Get the sets on e bay. Here's a good link for you Tat.
> http://www.druglibrary.org/MedicalMj/hash/how_to_make_bubble_hash.htm
> Best site I have ever seen for it. Hope that helps.


Very good link and info. Didnt know you needed all those bags. I was just going to use some cheese cloth or some pantyhose.

Anyway, I have an 18 gallon tote 3/4 full right now with various trim and dried up right now. With the 40 plants I'm chopping tomorrow and the forty more set to chop in 14 days, I'll probably have enough. 

I can't even begin to imagine how much hash I've thrown away over the last year. Anyway I'll give it a go and see what happens. I guess it would work best in my vaporizer, right???


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 4, 2010)

You only need a five gallon three bag system. You don't need 5 or 8 bags. And you can get those on E Bay hella cheap. Just do it twice like Abby says.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 4, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> Very good link and info. Didnt know you needed all those bags. I was just going to use some cheese cloth or some pantyhose.
> 
> Anyway, I have an 18 gallon tote 3/4 full right now with various trim and dried up right now. With the 40 plants I'm chopping tomorrow and the forty more set to chop in 14 days, I'll probably have enough.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine how much hash I've thrown away over the last year. Anyway I'll give it a go and see what happens. I guess it would work best in my vaporizer, right???


a big blunt full of hash and high grade has always been my favorite method of cranial implosion....lol


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> a big blunt full of hash and high grade has always been my favorite method of cranial implosion....lol


I'll second Solcyn on that, a lady after my own heart....

Tat2ue, you can use cheese cloth to do it for sure, but for around 20-30 bucks you can get a 1 gallon 5 bag set, when I do it I only run it through the main bag (220) to get the plant matter out, and then everything runs through the last bag the 20 micron. I have done it using old pillow cases before, the real hassle is that you get trichs stuck in the seams (may be ok with panythose - which we call tights by the way!!)

For anybody who is interested: Trichs are of course still part of the plant, so can be called plant matter I guess, hehe. Trichs exist on every plant that grows in one way or another (check out strawberries, etc). Some are just smaller that others (also look into the science of a Lotus leaf - that is incredible!!!!) and see what humans have done with that science - shit is a new level there - single chain carbon thread for example.)

Ok, back to Trichs, heres a slant for ya. Trichs are there to protect your plant from diseases, bugs, etc. In my view the THC has to be there to help also protect the seeds. Birds etc eat seeds. The plant protects itself by producing sticky resin so that bugs etc will not feed from it as much - I am guessing of course, but seems logical to me.

AND: a tip from an old hippy cannabutter maker (not me BTW). The best cannabutter comes from unsalted, clarified butter (ghee)


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

So I was happily watering my veggies in the greenhouse when something in the lettuce caught my eye.

One of my ruccola that wasn't looking as healthy as the others.....notice anything?





Scroll down
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Well if I re-focus the camera onto something else, does that help?







Yup, I little MJ seedling has appeared in one of the ruccola pots. This is the recyced coco from my last grow......Now I can truelly call this a WEED plant, haha. Needless to say it has been pulled up and repotted. Brings a new meaning to the word, Weeding the garden...

Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's hilarious. You should almost start a thread on that baby. Call it the straggler. Lol.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 5, 2010)

DST said:


> I'll second Solcyn on that, a lady after my own heart....
> 
> Tat2ue, you can use cheese cloth to do it for sure, but for around 20-30 bucks you can get a 1 gallon 5 bag set, when I do it I only run it through the main bag (220) to get the plant matter out, and then everything runs through the last bag the 20 micron. I have done it using old pillow cases before, the real hassle is that you get trichs stuck in the seams (may be ok with panythose - which we call tights by the way!!)
> 
> ...


Interesting info DST... But for a first run, if I don't get around to ordering bags then I will use the tights and cheese cloth andsee what happens.


----------



## tylerface (Apr 5, 2010)

this is all a little lame


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 5, 2010)

I was trying to take a look at some of my plants tric's thru a 30x and my 100x microscope. Usually I'll snip off a leaf, lay it out and have a look see. Problem I was having was the leaf wouldn't stay in one place or it would stick to my microscope ect.

My solution was to take 2 identical pcs of glass from 2 cheap, small picture frames and use them like a slide. By placing your leaf matter between them and securing it with a rubber band, the microscope will slide across the glass very easy. Plus you can focus it in a lot better.

Just FYI
Tat


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 5, 2010)

First off Tatue loving the diy trimmerSuper cool bro. 

And to all 600 watters. Been busy busy busy myself but im still here with you all. Nice work peeps.

Yesterday i got my first 5 plants in the ground up in gods country. Got a chance to meet up with a fellow grower and bounce some ideas back and forth. 

He has been cloning in soil for years and not getting good results so i built him a caddy cloner just like mine. Anyways i got to get my ass to work so heres a few pics from the cave. 







These are the first 5 purp clones to go outdoors.






Cloner filled with 45 cuttings. 







Seedlings entering veg stage.







The Trainwreck seedling kept falling over so i put it in a large pot planted deep.













Showing signs of deficiencies on these purp clones. Not sure what they are lacking. There going outdoors.


Got them planted in some beautiful country. Smack on a south western exposure so they get tons of sun. I know this is a bit of subject with my outdoor adventures and all. Hope i dont impose with my rants. Peace and have a good monday 600. More BS from me when i get home from the grind. 1BMM.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Again and again, great updates everyone. Keep it up fellows.

You guys are pulling in weight from 600s man. I reckon summer shouldn't be as harsh as the sixer then the 1Kers. Then again the 13watt CFL club probably would have no problem growing in the midst of a desert. 

I wanted to share something I posted earlier, with all my fellow SIXERS.

_____________________

I have been experimenting with cloning for last 6 months. I only experimented with cloning in coco and rock wool cubes but tried a lot different mixes. 

Results as of now:
*Coco*: 5-7 days, at least 6 in roots, ready for transplant. 
*Rockwool*: 6-9 days at least a dozen 4 in hairs a sticking out of the rock wool.


_Technique_

Tea mix in R/O
Base nutes @ 1/4 strength
Cal-Mag @ 5 mL/gal 
Roots Excelurator @ 1 mL/gal
Great White @ 1/2 scoop/gal
Ful-Power @ 15 mL/gal
Molasses @ 7 mL/gal
Silica Blast @ 5 mL/gal

Depending on the base nutes the pH should come out very close to 5.5-5.7.

Coco: Put the coco in a small container, I usually cut the top half of a small plastic water bottle and poke a lot of whole on the sides and bottom of the lower half.

Fill it with coco, and flush with the tea mix from above, with 50 percent run-off. Put it aside for a few hours or even a day to get the bacteria growing in there.

Then just dip the stem in cloning gel/power/solution. I have only used clonex, I am sure others will probably work fine. After dipping poke it in the coco about 75% deep.

If the cuttings are weak then a humidity dome would be necessary, but I never use the dome for cloning in coco, I just flush it with the tea once and forget about it until the roots show up. As the coco drys, the start to grow crazy in search for water, if you humidity is too low and the coco dries up just use the tea at half strength and pH it to 5.5-5.7.


Rock Wool:

Dip the RW in 1/8 base nutes and pH to 5.5-5.7. I dip for 15 minutes and never had any problems rooting fast. 

Then dip the stem in rooting stimulant and poke it in the RW.

Put all the RW cubes on a bed of perlite. Inject 2mL of tea mix from above in each cube and also wet the perlite with the tea mix as well. Place under the dome

Same thing here, I usually forget about them until roots show up.

***For RW, I grew the bacteria in the tea for 24 hours, just left it in the dark with an air line in it. 

***For RW and Coco, if you aren't using special mother nutes, then putting the clones in a cup of RO for a day or two has really helped in cutting down the rooting time. I am thinking it helps leech or at least give the plant a chance to eat up a bit of those stored nutes.

some personal notes: i don't use sterilized blades or anything, I just use my finger which usually have hash on them most of the time. I cut off the clone and disturb the lower inch of the stem by scrapping it with my nails. I did do try the whole stereilized blade thing but it made no difference. Any bacteria from my fingers doesn't have a chance to grow next to the crazy selection of bacterias in the tea mix.

I haven't figured out the exact reasons for why my clones are rooting so fast. LOL this last batch of CJ rooted to fast, I need to modify the recipe for slower cloning so they could stay in the dome like old time for 20 days. It just gives me a huge rush when I see roots popping out after a couple of days. 

Pic of CJ clone at the last hour of 6th day.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 5, 2010)

nice root porn, what are the temps in the dome and do you use a heatmat?


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 5, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> First off Tatue loving the diy trimmerSuper cool bro.
> 
> And to all 600 watters. Been busy busy busy myself but im still here with you all. Nice work peeps.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks 1BM...Nice looking grow cave you got going on there. Looking at thoses 5 gallon buckets reminds me of when I first started doing hydro growing and built my first drip bucket system in the unused upstairs bedroom. But theses have been long gone and the old system was removed after my downstairs grow room was completed with ebb and flow tables....My old system looks similar to yours...sorta...maybe...kinda...well ugh...we both used bucket!!...lol


----------



## MT Marijuana (Apr 5, 2010)

tylerface said:


> this is all a little lame


 Tylerface. You are lame.  You have been a member since Dec. 08' and this was just your fifth post?? Your five posts deep, prob never grown in your life and you come here and tell us that WE are lame?!?!

Please if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all and join a cfl grow club. 

pics to come 600


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

tylerface said:


> this is all a little lame


Then by all means, feel free to show yourself to the door.

Nice updates, fellow 600's!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Then by all means, feel free to show yourself to the door.
> 
> Nice updates, fellow 600's!


lol guys. That dude only has 5 posts right. 3 of them were posted yesteday all saying near the same thing. Calling people lame. If that isn't ironic I don't know what is.



oh.... and I think my plants are dying. 

also.... I posted more vacation pics in my thread in case anyone cares to peek.

 again

DST- I'm so lovin the little stowaway plant. She (?) is so cute peeking out from behind the other plant. Love it bru.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 5, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Tylerface. You are lame.  You have been a member since Dec. 08' and this was just your fifth post?? Your five posts deep, prob never grown in your life and you come here and tell us that WE are lame?!?!
> 
> Please if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all and join a cfl grow club.
> 
> pics to come 600


 
Check out the 5 post that he did make. HAHAHAHA f#@king hilarious, all 5 post he tells someone that they or their idea or their pic is "lame"... What an idiot. Tylerface my man...I bet it sucks to be YOU...


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 5, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> a big blunt full of hash and high grade has always been my favorite method of cranial implosion....lol


i love blunts its all i smoke really not much gets me as high as a blunt


and i make hasg the same way u guys do but its not wet so no water or drying but it still all gets sifted through a screen wich doesnt let plant materail get through. i think its much easier and faster but im sure i dont get all the trichs like when u guys use water and ice i got 5 grams of hash from 1 oz of hash by placeing my trim in a jar throw some change in theri and put panny hose over the lid and turn upside down and shake till no crystals come out usally 2-3 min then empty and refill u can also get nylon mesh and the art stores sell screens in different microns to i just dont like messin with all the ice drying wate and what not so i do it dry


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fo sho Purp. I agree dry hash is sweeter for many things. Much better for mixin in your joints. I like to just keep a small airtight container with shake and dry hash. Shake it up right before you roll and enjoy. Plus it's easy to brick up dry hash and just throw it in a bong. Love it.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 5, 2010)

I got the five gallon five bag bubblebags for something like seventy five bucks on ebay. What I did was get two five gallon buckets. When I did the first mix, I did it in one of the buckets with no bags in it, just the ice and trim. After mixing I dumped the whole thing into the other five with all the bags stacked inside and just lifted out the 220 micron bag, let it drain and put it back into the five I mixed the trim in. This way there is no chance of ripping your bags while mixing. Once I drain the mix through all the bags, I then use the water to mix it all again for a second run. Freezing your trim first also helps as mcpurple said.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 5, 2010)

i dry trim...freeze....and then i run it thru my ninja pro from the infomercial..lol
helps seperate trichs and breaks down material to save wear on bags


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

The final weigh in is done. I was pretty suprised with the outcome. so heres the low down.
3 Blue Kush Clones
Flowered 9 weeks
Bud=451 grams(16oz3grams)
Hash=29grams


----------



## Dr High (Apr 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The final weigh in is done. I was pretty suprised with the outcome. so heres the low down.
> 3 Blue Kush Clones
> Flowered 9 weeks
> Bud=451 grams(16oz3grams)
> Hash=29grams



I'm diggin those pics.. WELL DONE man!!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 5, 2010)

very nice integra looks like u been tokin in front of the cpu theris a piep in the pic to


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yeah. Thats my work station. A lot of weed gets smoked at that desk.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 5, 2010)

alright took some pics today as u can see about5 leafs came off each shishkabery plant and im sure some more will be dropped by tomorrow or mabye it will be better who knows its still growing fine. the bud shots are the shishkaberry and some of the purp indica these are all phone photos so sorry for qaulity, the small one is a small shishkberry cloneits been in flower since the first sih=gn of a root so it was still pretty much rooting when put in flower and now its comin along better than i thought but nothin spectacular


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The final weigh in is done. I was pretty suprised with the outcome. so heres the low down.
> 3 Blue Kush Clones
> Flowered 9 weeks
> Bud=451 grams(16oz3grams)
> Hash=29grams


DAAAAMMMMMMM    

Nice work bro.... can come over and hang out for a little while.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 771167
Hola 600! We are at 53 days today on the Trinity. She's going through a small, late growth spurt and should be done in a week or so. She is turning dark purple on the tops and drooping  It should be ready for 420!
View attachment 771177
I'm also including the 6 week old WW
View attachment 771178
The 5 week old Bagseed
View attachment 771171
And the 4 week old WW Scrog. 
View attachment 771179
Hopefully it produces per/foot what you did Integra! NICE!!kiss-ass


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Whats up 600 club. my grow is going well. I was wondering if anyone has seen a bud form similar to this and what should i be expecting from this type of formation?


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow budget wtf? That almost looks like it come from the moon Lol. All those little leaflets, thats gonna be a battleship!!


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 5, 2010)

52 days bubbalicious.. sativa pheno. Smells like grape big league chew.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 5, 2010)

wow looks sick ww420 thats one hell of a bud beside that coke can


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow a new day, and yet more beautiful bud porn by my fellow RIUers! Great job to all of you! Integra - you are my new hero, well done! I just spent an hour uploading pics for my journal, so you guys can pop by if you care to see - I'm too tired to upload more, lol.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 5, 2010)

the 3 bigger in the back are Euforia clone's....the 4 in front including the 1 in dixie cup are two c99 x deep chunk + two Lapis mountain Indica clone. The little dixie cup on the right...brainstorm haze from seed (only had 1 seed)......Inside my clone dome = 3 jorge's diamond's clones. All of the clones are at 4th round cloning


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

hey guys im makin my first batch of cannabutter right now and was wondering if anyone has made it before and how long it takes to kick in and what not pretty much any info on it im only usin my trim no buds so it wont be the best qaulity but i used about and oz of trim and 1 cup of buuter in a mason jar sitting inside of a pot of simmering water


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 6, 2010)

Man nice work all. Loving the Battleships Willie. And MT just beauties. Integra Im Jealous Nice haul there bru hehe.

And to anyone ive missed . Great work.

Cave report coming. Also a rant of my outdoor adventures. Till later peeps. 1BMM.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't hang long but checked in and have perused all the pics. Fantastico.

Peace, DST


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys im makin my first batch of cannabutter right now and was wondering if anyone has made it before and how long it takes to kick in and what not pretty much any info on it im only usin my trim no buds so it wont be the best qaulity but i used about and oz of trim and 1 cup of buuter in a mason jar sitting inside of a pot of simmering water


 My buddy makes the butter....its pretty good too, I think he uses like 2 bars of butter and all his trimmings. The more trimmings you have the more potent its gonna be. I like it on toast, tastes pretty good. It definately has a different buzz kinda sleepy buzz. Smear a nice scoop on a piece of toast and about an hour later your melting into the couch Lol. I still love my hash best tho!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks willie, i never made it or eatin it before so i wanted to try, and i am gonna try the toast to see how i like it sure does seem like it takes longer to kick in then huh.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks willie, i never made it or eatin it before so i wanted to try, and i am gonna try the toast to see how i like it sure does seem like it takes longer to kick in then huh.


I made some real strong 'butter' from my first harvest. I made brownies. It made your mouth tingle on contact. Made your mouth and throat numb within 30 seconds and by the time you swallowed a bite you could feel yourself starting to get high.

So I guess it depends on how strong it is.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

well i hope mine is some what strong i just used my trim bit it had alot of trichs on it and stuff


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got my 600 watt hps setup and wanted to stop by and say hi. I was previously growing with LEDs for 2 cycles and was not to excited about my results, so I made the switch. 
I am really new to this so I am thinking this thread will be helpful.

here is my set up.

nice to meet you all

let grow some big buds now!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome Browntown. Good choice.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

what color is your guys canna butter usally mine is like green is that normal


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 6, 2010)

yep, greenish. a bit higher than the ph you use when growing soil. lol


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> what color is your guys canna butter usally mine is like green is that normal


Yup. The stuff I get from the club is always light green, almost creamy a little but.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 6, 2010)

Browntown777 said:


> I just got my 600 watt hps setup and wanted to stop by and say hi. I was previously growing with LEDs for 2 cycles and was not to excited about my results, so I made the switch.
> I am really new to this so I am thinking this thread will be helpful.
> 
> here is my set up.
> ...


greets bro, let the big budz roll...


hi to all the other rodger 600 watters


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

well i tried mine on soem toast put on a thin lair and took a bite and dam it was worse then what i expected, i gues it would be better in some sort of cookie or brownie. i was gonn put jelly and peanut butter on the bread to block out some of the taste but i ended up not havin jelly


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i tried mine on soem toast put on a thin lair and took a bite and dam it was worse then what i expected, i gues it would be better in some sort of cookie or brownie. i was gonn put jelly and peanut butter on the bread to block out some of the taste but i ended up not havin jelly


in my opinion, every edible i've tried has been disguesting. the weed butter's flavor is kinda rank. but thats just my opinion. and i always smoke even with edibles so i dont even know if they even work to be honest. you should try looking up a recipe for thc pills. you make some kind of a mixture and put it in capsules. that stuff worked really well..


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i tried mine on soem toast put on a thin lair and took a bite and dam it was worse then what i expected, i gues it would be better in some sort of cookie or brownie. i was gonn put jelly and peanut butter on the bread to block out some of the taste but i ended up not havin jelly


 aww come on...eat it, eat it! Lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 7, 2010)

Browntown777 said:


> I just got my 600 watt hps setup and wanted to stop by and say hi. I was previously growing with LEDs for 2 cycles and was not to excited about my results, so I made the switch.
> I am really new to this so I am thinking this thread will be helpful.
> 
> here is my set up.
> ...


 Hey welcome aboard! Nice girls you have there.


mcpurple said:


> what color is your guys canna butter usally mine is like green is that normal


Perfectly - mine is always a pale green. I usually make brownies with it, you can taste weed still, but not enough to ruin the brownie. Usually takes about an hour, hour and a half to kick in. I really love the high from edibles - better than smoking, even.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 7, 2010)

cannabis cookbooks are great resources for using butter. i picked one up and its been priceless


----------



## bender420 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Fellow Sixers, had a little problem, so I thought I would run it by some the SIXERS.

I am growing in coco. Haven't had an issue like this before, on my third grow in coco, and much hasn't changed from before so may be I screwed up while I was mixing the nutes.

What does this look like to you, the burns on the side of the blade seem like it might be cal-mag def but the tip burns look like nute burn. 

I am sure a good flush with a low dose of nutes will help solve the problem, but any input on the pictures would be appreciated.













Thanks a bunch fellers.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

yep that loks like a bad case of nute burn, id jus give it water till its grown out. Hows the new leafs looking?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 7, 2010)

[


Perfectly - mine is always a pale green. I usually make brownies with it, you can taste weed still, but not enough to ruin the brownie. Usually takes about an hour, hour and a half to kick in. I really love the high from edibles - better than smoking, even. [/QUOTE]

thanks for the info i think i am gonna make browines with it, seem like a brownie would covor the taste the best with all that chocalit



BudgetGrower87 said:


> cannabis cookbooks are great resources for using butter. i picked one up and its been priceless


thank you i was actually just lookin at a online cookbook that had alot of recipes



mr west said:


> yep that loks like a bad case of nute burn, id jus give it water till its grown out. Hows the new leafs looking?


agreed......


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 7, 2010)

throwing this to any 600 club memeber. what is the closest you have let your plants get to the 600 bulb. Mine is aircooled by a 4" vortex. The glass on the closed reflector is luke warm to the touch. right now the plants are around 13 inches away and showing no heat stress.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 7, 2010)

i have no cool tube no inline fan just a cracked closet with some fans and i have my light about 14 inches from the tallest tops. i had it about 1 foot away when the weather was a bit cooler but now its warming up a bit so i had to raise a lil bit


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 7, 2010)

word. thx for the feedback, trying to get a feel for this thing.


----------



## dankypot (Apr 7, 2010)

budgetgrower , you can get that bitch closer if you want. i bet up to 10 inches, make sure you have a fan blowing on any hot spots. BUT... the closer you get the smaller the focal point of the light will be so the outside plants will get less light. depending on your canopy shape it might be better to keep it at 15 as long as there not stretching your good . 
iv seen guys that started growing like 5 years ago that went from getting crap harvest at 15 inches to huge harvest at 25 inches(with co2) . light isnt everything


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 7, 2010)

ya i noticed the lower it gets the les the light covors


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 7, 2010)

the reflector is a sun system, and the tent is mylar so i have decent reflection, so the side plants are not suffering to much. so far i've been keeping the tallest ones on the edges and the shortest directly under the light to even things out. I think my UFO strain is sativa dom. my personal is alil more indica, shorter overall. by the end of the grow i might have tops directly on the glass. trying to find a innovative way to keep that from happening. i'll keep the club posted.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 7, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> throwing this to any 600 club memeber. what is the closest you have let your plants get to the 600 bulb. Mine is aircooled by a 4" vortex. The glass on the closed reflector is luke warm to the touch. right now the plants are around 13 inches away and showing no heat stress.


 I keep mine around 12 inches with a fan blowing across the bulb, no glass cover...no cooltube. I tried 10 inches but I noticed I was having light bleach and heat stress.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 7, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> the reflector is a sun system, and the tent is mylar so i have decent reflection, so the side plants are not suffering to much. so far i've been keeping the tallest ones on the edges and the shortest directly under the light to even things out. I think my UFO strain is sativa dom. my personal is alil more indica, shorter overall. by the end of the grow i might have tops directly on the glass. trying to find a innovative way to keep that from happening. i'll keep the club posted.


 I like your style budgetgrower, thats the same way i set my canopy level. with the tall ones stacked up to the edge of the hood for a higher canopy( i get alot more light on my side branches that way) and 1 plant directly under the bulb. I keep 9 of them under a 600.....I havent done it but I,ve seen my buddy do this alot of times when his plants outstrecth the light and you dont wanna kepp lifting the light...he breaks the stem at a 90 degree angle. It might put a little bit of stress on them because they crack and grow a knot but it wont hurt the plant at all. I still see big tops even on the broken stems


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 7, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I like your style budgetgrower, thats the same way i set my canopy level. with the tall ones stacked up to the edge of the hood for a higher canopy( i get alot more light on my side branches that way) and 1 plant directly under the bulb. I keep 9 of them under a 600.....I havent done it but I,ve seen my buddy do this alot of times when his plants outstrecth the light and you dont wanna kepp lifting the light...he breaks the stem at a 90 degree angle. It might put a little bit of stress on them because they crack and grow a knot but it wont hurt the plant at all. I still see big tops even on the broken stems


 
thanks willie, thats a good idea incase i run out of room, its gonna happen before harvest im sure.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 8, 2010)

I have air cooled hoods, and as long as my oscillating fan is on, blowing across the canopy, I can get away with about 10" from the top. If you're in flower, an early indication that the light is too close, before you see burns - the buds will lose the hair from the very top - it'll make kind of a bald spot - instead of being fluffy all the way across.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeh, could be a K prob, I think I also see some yellowing between the veins. So prob nute burn of some sort as Westy says.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 8, 2010)

right now i don't have a fan blowing in the cab. i'll keep an eye out for the balding buds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

aint dropped anything in here for time so here's my purp sensi star, no donkey yet but 4 weeks to go still


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aint dropped anything in here for time so here's my purp sensi star, no donkey yet but 4 weeks to go still


dam that purp is insane


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

the frost on it is really good its got more than my 13 week old heavy duty fruity !? go figure.

ill snap one when its near done n i can feel justified in posting that doesnt look lame


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice DG&T, keep us posted with pics as to how that girl turns out.

So now for a little entertainment, brain-twisting and head scratching. Thought I would post something different that I hadn't seen in my time on earth...as a matter of fact when I saw it I thought, what on earth is that?

So all guesses are welcome, these pics were taken about quarter till seven in the morning, tuesday morning if I recall. I did find out what it is so I do know. Let the guessing begin.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 8, 2010)

Whats up 600. Just droppin in for a puff wit ya. A few pics for your enjoyment..








An oz of Time Warp and some cheese & trainwreck. I only wish i grew it lol. Some killer nugs 

And heres a bit of my mason work. Just a small portion of our first job of the year.













On to the next one hahaa. 







A group shot of the new strains veggin.







New purp clones ready for the woods in a few more days.

Peace 600 keep up the good work. !!! 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2010)

Heads up... that is crazy looking stuff. I got no ideas at all.

1Bmm. Man, you are bad. Thats a serious load of bricks. Great work bud. Plants looking pretty and green too.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought I would snap some pics today before I started giving the girls some gravity. Gave them a feeding of grow big 6-4-4 with some cal-mag. Tomorrow they will get only water and saturday their first dose of gravity. I was looking at the seed packs today and it says ten to eleven weeks for the strawberry haze and nine to ten for the sour cream. The malawi 99 I think will also be done in a couple of weeks, maybe a week shorter than the thirteen I was expecting. The arjan's haze #1 may take thirteen or fourteen the way she looks now, we'll see.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey masonman, nice lookin' work on both the brick and the girls. Those pics made me think of the years I worked for a scaffolding company.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 8, 2010)

hey guys just did a update in my journal with lots of pics and 2 videos so go check em out for all the pics and info.

i will post one video here and a few pics go to journal to see the rest peace the bud pics are my last harvest i have about 3 ozs left of cured bud i have just started to smoke on this today and it is great. i smoked the premie weed first while the better stuff cured.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkrIlPutRyw


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 8, 2010)

good lookin buds mcpurp. nice job.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 8, 2010)

hey guys im gonna need to put some bamboo stakes to help support my main branches once they grow a lil bit more to hold them up. so where do i place the stakes do i push theminto the soil or no cuz it will damage roots


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice looking bud ya' got there mcpurple. Hats off to your manicure job on them, they look great. I just stick mine right into the dirt. I take five footers and cut them in half


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 8, 2010)

thnaks heads up, u dont think it will damage the rots at all also how far do u put the pole in half way or all the way down. i was just thinkin of duct taping the poles to the side of the pot but dont know how well it will work.

also i trim all the big stuff of when its wet then i dry and after they are dry i trim em up some more to make em look nice and no leaf


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thnaks heads up, u dont think it will damage the rots at all also how far do u put the pole in half way or all the way down. i was just thinkin of duct taping the poles to the side of the pot but dont know how well it will work.
> 
> also i trim all the big stuff of when its wet then i dry and after they are dry i trim em up some more to make em look nice and no leaf


 Hey Mcpurps it will take out a few roots but it will be alright. Just line it up close to the base to where it will hold it up nice and straight and just crame it down in there all the way to bottom. Trust me man, it will be golden


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for the info williewill


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep I agree, I use three foot wooden dowel rods - I put 'em right down in the soil, about half a foot. If you don't go right on in there far enough, the plant will pull them loose.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yep I agree, I use three foot wooden dowel rods - I put 'em right down in the soil, about half a foot. If you don't go right on in there far enough, the plant will pull them loose.


You got that right DoeEyed, it always amazes me how strong the little suckers can get.....

HeadsUp, wtf....? This is a cool pics bru. Love it but totally don't know what it is.....what I do know is that I spent the whole of Wednesday night listening to my mate go on about Aliens, and the End being Nigh!! What a buzz that was. Note to self: Never go to meet someone who has already been drinking for 3 hours






Have a good Friday peeps!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yep I agree, I use three foot wooden dowel rods - I put 'em right down in the soil, about half a foot. If you don't go right on in there far enough, the plant will pull them loose.


if it gets bad i run string from my drop ceiling and use it as an anchor to attach however many branches need support..i hang one string per plant..end up looking like a bunch of little teepees


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Very nice DG&T, keep us posted with pics as to how that girl turns out.
> 
> So now for a little entertainment, brain-twisting and head scratching. Thought I would post something different that I hadn't seen in my time on earth...as a matter of fact when I saw it I thought, what on earth is that?
> 
> So all guesses are welcome, these pics were taken about quarter till seven in the morning, tuesday morning if I recall. I did find out what it is so I do know. Let the guessing begin.



well i could be wrong but id hazard a guess those are pcs of the vapour trails from the shuttle launch this week  

this was in the some photos i took thread



CrackerJax said:


> The shuttle went off just before dawn this morning.... I couldn't find the tripod right away, so I barely got the feet down when the shuttle lit up the sky with a rosey orange red. It was quite clear out and you could see the booster rockets fall away easily with no optic aids. One of the better launches visually in a long time. Great rumble about two minutes later too...which I don't always get....terrific.
> 
> All done in a hurry..... .... I only had shorts on with no dang belt.....so half the time I was buck naked in my field snapping these.
> 
> Enjoy!! The last ones are the trails....


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 9, 2010)

Vapor trails it is. I live in florida and didn't realize the shuttle was going up. Nothing like seeing a launch of the shuttle in the dark.

DG&T...you win! I don't know what you won, but you won.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

hahah thanks man! my visual memory is pretty good my actual memory is shot to hell.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah, so it was Aliens then!!!! 

Don wins a Trip to the Moon. As soon as they are available.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi my fellow Rodgers, hope we are all doing well and enjoying the weather? Been posting on here for a few months but never had anything exciting to post really lol. Just wanted 2 show off my girls at 5weeks 12.12.

Have a good weekend peeps 

5 weeks 12/12






Lemon Haze






Blue Cheese (might as well call it Blueberrry as it aint really cheesy) 






The one at the front thats flowering is Sophie, random clone. The Airpot is a 2 week 12.12 Lemon, Blue back left and Lemon back right






20 micron hash, was grown under 600's


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Get in there Fingerez, looking might fine lad!!! Love the micron hash pic as well. Sweet as a puppy.

Well I will add to Fingerez post with some more weekend green. Nto a massive amount of porn, more pedo green porn than anything, haha. Oh and I am a lazy bar-stweard, I just CP'd this from my own thread....I know, bore off DST, but hey, it's Friday, anything goes!!!

Here's something to listen to while checking out the pics. Love me a bit of Depth Charge.

[youtube]q_TB1abIkq0[/youtube]

Girls currently in flower:

Barbagseed aka Tent Frame.






NY47 First clone

















And the Veg girls:

One of the OG Kush clones taking off:











One of the Headband clones:






Thelma Clone (Headband)






NY47Clone:






CJ Clone: (again with twisty leaves)






The Cheeses first 5 leaves....old leaves looking ropey after severe mite (or something) attack.






And the outdoor girls:
Headband1





Headband2






Seedlings: The DPQ's the Sneaky Riddler that turned up in the Ruccola-repotted and some arb cuttings from my house plants:






So we went on a trip on Easter monday up to the Afsluitdijk that runs from Harlingen up towards the northern part of the Netherlands (Leeuwarden/Groningen) It's 32 km long, construction was started in the 1920's and was finished in 1932. This was in the times when men where men I guess It was a nice day when we were there and it was freezing and windy as hell.

So you have the Sea on the left and the IJsselmeer on the right (a now non salted lake that feeds into different parts of The Netherlands via a system of dykes.






This is the info on the build materials, we thought it was quite cool how they done it.







And this is a funny letterbox we saw in Leeuwarden






Take it easy folks, enjoy the weekend.

Peace fae DST


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yep I agree, I use three foot wooden dowel rods - I put 'em right down in the soil, about half a foot. If you don't go right on in there far enough, the plant will pull them loose.


thank you doeeyed.



Solcyn26 said:


> if it gets bad i run string from my drop ceiling and use it as an anchor to attach however many branches need support..i hang one string per plant..end up looking like a bunch of little teepees


ya i was gonna do that but i take my plants out to water and move them daily for best light receiving.



DST said:


> Get in there Fingerez, looking might fine lad!!! Love the micron hash pic as well. Sweet as a puppy.
> 
> Well I will add to Fingerez post with some more weekend green. Nto a massive amount of porn, more pedo green porn than anything, haha. Oh and I am a lazy bar-stweard, I just CP'd this from my own thread....I know, bore off DST, but hey, it's Friday, anything goes!!!
> 
> ...


looks like you got it goin on now dst

also about heads up pic of the shuttle smoke i remembered watching the news a few months back and seein a thing in the sky that has never been seen i forgot what it was until today so check out thi link it is really cool and rarehttp://snardfarker.ning.com/profiles/blogs/strange-light-in-norwegian-sky


----------



## stelthy (Apr 9, 2010)

H E L P !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- I have an office cupboard that is 6ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep, after taking into account my fans and grow shelf my total growing space is 3ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep I bought a LUMATEK 400w hps with cooltube and already have an in-line fan (5" systemair in-line), and insulated ducting but thought mambe I could do a 600w instaed and promptly changed it for a 600w LUMATEK setup. BUT!!!!!!! temps were a little higher with the 400 but the 600 is mega hot like 55oC degrees and am having trouble cooling it, oh I have a small IKON filter on the end... should I A) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one? B) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one and get a bigger filter, or c) this is overkill for the space do steps A+B and keep my fingers crossed or d) change it back to a 400w hps and still upgrade the fan and filter PLEASE HELP ME ASAP ( as I need to sort this at the hydro shop tommoz asap) MANY MANY THANKS - STELTHY


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2010)

stelthy said:


> H E L P !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- I have an office cupboard that is 6ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep, after taking into account my fans and grow shelf my total growing space is 3ft high, 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep I bought a LUMATEK 400w hps with cooltube and already have an in-line fan (5" systemair in-line), and insulated ducting but thought mambe I could do a 600w instaed and promptly changed it for a 600w LUMATEK setup. BUT!!!!!!! temps were a little higher with the 400 but the 600 is mega hot like 55oC degrees and am having trouble cooling it, oh I have a small IKON filter on the end... should I A) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one? B) change the fan to a faster slightly larger one and get a bigger filter, or c) this is overkill for the space do steps A+B and keep my fingers crossed or d) change it back to a 400w hps and still upgrade the fan and filter PLEASE HELP ME ASAP ( as I need to sort this at the hydro shop tommoz asap) MANY MANY THANKS - STELTHY


Considering it's not even summer yet... I would probably get the 400w. and probably also get a larger fan. Tough call though. I am trying to work a 1000w into my 2'x3'x8' closet. Hope I don't have the same temp issues.

Did you have any lights in there before... or is this a brand new setup?

Good luck.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 9, 2010)

I dunno man, maybe you can put the box next to your AC vent and put a air duct from the vent to your box


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah thats what i'm doing for temp issues, intake air comes from the floor a.c vent and its been workin great. just updated my journal with tons of pictures feel free to stop by club members.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 9, 2010)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://eatitorwearit.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/norway_spiral.jpg&imgrefurl=http://eatitorwearit.wordpress.com/2009/12/09/space-aliens-preparing-a-welcome-for-obama-or-an-errant-russian-missile-test/&usg=__8l53v9M9Qrgsg1rBG6DDW54TKB0=&h=400&w=600&sz=54&hl=en&start=3&itbs=1&tbnid=uDMHSFFkQsut1M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=135&prev=/images?q=weird+thing+in+the+sky+norway&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

why do my links never work ah here it is its really cool


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 9, 2010)

hey guys i have some cal/mag from GO. general organics. and was wondering if i need to use this unless i see a def. i have heard it has N in it but my bottle says just cal/mag heres a pic of what it is http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3544/3654138665_dc1e70d1da.jpg


also my flweor ,veg and micro nutes all contain cal, and mag. so do i need to even use it i also have epsom salt but dont think i need to use that unless theri is a def.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 9, 2010)

that light was crazy whatever it was made a impressive display


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys i have some cal/mag from GO. general organics. and was wondering if i need to use this unless i see a def. i have heard it has N in it but my bottle says just cal/mag heres a pic of what it is http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3544/3654138665_dc1e70d1da.jpg
> 
> 
> also my flweor ,veg and micro nutes all contain cal, and mag. so do i need to even use it i also have epsom salt but dont think i need to use that unless theri is a def.


 Hey Mcpurps i use that same bottle. I grow in promix and use tap water. I give them a shot every now and then plants like lots calcium


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks willie nice to know. and i use tap to but i let it sit out for more then 24 hours before i use it so it evaps some of the chlorine and what not


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 9, 2010)

yea i let mine evaporate too. Well about 85% of the time. The other 15% of the time i give it just plain unevapoarted water. Not on purpose but im kinda lazy sometimes Lol. But yea depending on how hard your water is there should be alot calcium in it. It just like to give it a teaspoon about every 3rd or 4th watering, they seem happy when they get it


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Get in there Fingerez, looking might fine lad!!! Love the micron hash pic as well. Sweet as a puppy.
> 
> Well I will add to Fingerez post with some more weekend green. Nto a massive amount of porn, more pedo green porn than anything, haha. Oh and I am a lazy bar-stweard, I just CP'd this from my own thread....I know, bore off DST, but hey, it's Friday, anything goes!!!
> 
> ...


 
Great post there D. I really enjoy your funky selection of music. Those are rockin bru. Headbands looking quite healthy as do the rest. We wouldnt expect nothing less from you homie haha. have a good 1 600  1BMM


----------



## stelthy (Apr 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Considering it's not even summer yet... I would probably get the 400w. and probably also get a larger fan. Tough call though. I am trying to work a 1000w into my 2'x3'x8' closet. Hope I don't have the same temp issues.
> 
> Did you have any lights in there before... or is this a brand new setup?
> 
> Good luck.


Hi dude yeah I had, a different setup, in the same cupboard Ill post before and after pics if that makes it easier to give me advice?  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my original setup, 2x90watt ufo's and a selection of inter-changeable CFLs I have a small 120mm cpu in take fan connected to a boarded up chimney for fresh air intake! and a 5" in-line SYSTEMAIR fan and have 2 small IKON filters..one in the cupboard and 1 outside on top of it, The whole interior is covered in diamond MYLAR, I'll post my updated pic, same cupboard different setup NEED HELP 400 or 600w HPS the 600 is in the unit now but the temps are 50-60oC degrees so should I change back to a 400? I am only going to be growing the one plant in there so will there be much difference in yeild from the 2 lights PLEASE HELP ASAP - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Apr 10, 2010)

This is the new set-up have changed from 2 to 1 pots, still have the 120mm cpu intake fan, a cool-tube, ..I have an odor sok to but no point fitting it until I can fix my heat prob..., a 600w HPS (lumatek) some insulated ducting the same 5" SYSTEMAIR in-line fan and the same exterior small IKON filter, any surgestions and help would be great! I cant decide 600w or 400w but need to decide quickly! and even more importantly how the F&*k do I cool the room down temps are way to high at 55-60oC degrees Please reply asap - STELTHY


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the leafe shape on this chedda D mate, u gota look out for double serations now and purple stems lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 10, 2010)

Good saturday morning to my fellow Rodger 600 Watters. Before I head out to the links this morning I thought I would make this post. My partner in stupid planted his skunk train beans. He had three kandy kush, three kushberry and two og18 all crossed with the same male skunk father if I remember correctly. Seven of the eight turned out male. On the other hand he also planted ten of the beans we made from a previous grow, the same beans I used my last grow and he used on his last grow. I had nine planted, they all turned out female, he had eleven planted, they all turned out female and this grow with all of his male skunk crosses, he also planted ten of those same beans from out previous grow and they all turned out female. That's thirty beans in three different grows and they all turned out female. What are the chances? He insists we have feminized seeds but I still think it's just pure dumb luck.

Thoughts?


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good saturday morning to my fellow Rodger 600 Watters. Before I head out to the links this morning I thought I would make this post. My partner in stupid planted his skunk train beans. He had three kandy kush, three kushberry and two og18 all crossed with the same male skunk father if I remember correctly. Seven of the eight turned out male. On the other hand he also planted ten of the beans we made from a previous grow, the same beans I used my last grow and he used on his last grow. I had nine planted, they all turned out female, he had eleven planted, they all turned out female and this grow with all of his male skunk crosses, he also planted ten of those same beans from out previous grow and they all turned out female. That's thirty beans in three different grows and they all turned out female. What are the chances? He insists we have feminized seeds but I still think it's just pure dumb luck.
> 
> Thoughts?


 i think you should keep doing what you are doing,and makeing fem seeds,it's not as hard as it is put out to be,keep up the good work


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 10, 2010)

stelthy said:


> This is the new set-up have changed from 2 to 1 pots, still have the 120mm cpu intake fan, a cool-tube, ..I have an odor sok to but no point fitting it until I can fix my heat prob..., a 600w HPS (lumatek) some insulated ducting the same 5" SYSTEMAIR in-line fan and the same exterior small IKON filter, any surgestions and help would be great! I cant decide 600w or 400w but need to decide quickly! and even more importantly how the F&*k do I cool the room down temps are way to high at 55-60oC degrees Please reply asap - STELTHY


 I would go with a 400 and run a airduct from your AC vent into there. It looks like you not gonna have much room to grow with a 600 unless you do a major scrog grow


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 10, 2010)

400 watts would blow your box up just fine


----------



## MT Marijuana (Apr 10, 2010)

Stealthy, to help a little with the temps I would clean up a little of that ducting you have run. what I mean is specifically the duct from the fan to your light. I would use as little duct as possible with as few bends as possible. the straighter the run of duct the more flow and better cooling you will have. I know your going stealthy but if there is a way to get your fan on top of your box where your exaust is, flip your light around and then you would only have like a foot or so of duct and the fan would be out of your box and that could drop your temp slightly. when designing my room i found it was a combination of a lot of little things that dropped my temp. I did like ten things that each dropped my temp 2-3 degrees and now i'm sitting where I sould be. Like willie said if you ran your AC in there you would be money. It's getting warmer in MT and I think I'm going to switch to lights on in the night time soon to help with my temps.

Good luck. Trinity might be getting some chop chop today! 

So I've been watching my trics and I'm getting like 15% amber heads, my question is will the trics with amber heads start degrading (Visually? potency?) b4 some of the other have a chance to fully ripen. If yes, what can I look for on my trics so that I cut b4 they degrade?

Hehe, made some cookies yesterday with just a lil fresh trim from a few tops off the Trinity and hiked to some natural hot springs. My GF ate half a cookie b4 and was wasted, we got home and she ate another and now she is still fucked this morning still! My baked goods always suprise me!


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 10, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Stealthy, to help a little with the temps I would clean up a little of that ducting you have run. what I mean is specifically the duct from the fan to your light. I would use as little duct as possible with as few bends as possible. the straighter the run of duct the more flow and better cooling you will have. I know your going stealthy but if there is a way to get your fan on top of your box where your exaust is, flip your light around and then you would only have like a foot or so of duct and the fan would be out of your box and that could drop your temp slightly. when designing my room i found it was a combination of a lot of little things that dropped my temp. I did like ten things that each dropped my temp 2-3 degrees and now i'm sitting where I sould be. Like willie said if you ran your AC in there you would be money. It's getting warmer in MT and I think I'm going to switch to lights on in the night time soon to help with my temps.
> 
> Good luck. Trinity might be getting some chop chop today!
> 
> ...


 Yea thats a good point MtMJ made about the duct work. Does your box have to stay completely sealed shut? If you leave the door cracked open and blow a smaller 2nd fan above your canopy level to blow that hot air away from your plant and vent the Ac into there and you could make it work. My buddy has a 600 in a small closet


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 10, 2010)

MtMj i would say its time to chop cause the amber trich's are already degrading and dying of the thc but they are developing those cbd's. It seems like 20% amber is the majic number for that couchlock. But everybody likes different high's I would say if you got a good flush already.....chop chop Lol


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a question for anybody who pollinated their own plants....I have 5 seeds taken from a euforia plant that was pollinated by a Lapis Mountain Indica. How long should I wait before i germinate them?


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I got a question for anybody who pollinated their own plants....I have 5 seeds taken from a euforia plant that was pollinated by a Lapis Mountain Indica. How long should I wait before i germinate them?


 2-4 weeks is goood


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah make sure they are dried out. very good tutorial is stickied to the adv. growing forums i would check that resource out.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 10, 2010)

just put a fan into my tent to help cool down the tops. 2 of the taller plants are showing heat stress via yellowing new growth, lose of hairs on the tops. hope that fixes it

on a good note my crazy ass bud is looking great i got another that looks just like this one.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

I just did my update, here's a couple of pics from that.

Blue Kush Week 9


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 10, 2010)

Sick pics Integra.

I got some recents of mine put up as well

Day 41


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 10, 2010)

integra and shrubs both of those are lookin great.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 10, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Sick pics Integra.
> 
> I got some recents of mine put up as well
> 
> Day 41


what r u lighting with i see those tubes but no 600


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 10, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I just did my update, here's a couple of pics from that.
> 
> Blue Kush Week 9


beautiful! shes a 10-11 weeker?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> beautiful! shes a 10-11 weeker?


Just beautiful you two.

Also loving the pics you put up DST. I had a good long read on the dyke system after reading that post. Good stuff.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey guys, Im pretty new to the site. I just found it a few weeks ago. I figured I would say hello, Im hoping you all can help me with my medical grow. Its my first one and Im trying my best to keep it up and running. I can post some pics if you guys want to check it out. Im a little paranoid about posting pictures online but Im using Jig as my inspiration, Im a big fan of his grows and my next grow will be based off his work. Im hoping he can help me out with this one, as well as the rest of you. Nobody comes up with crazy ideas like a stoner. So heres looking forward to working together.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey guys, Im pretty new to the site. I just found it a few weeks ago. I figured I would say hello, Im hoping you all can help me with my medical grow. Its my first one and Im trying my best to keep it up and running. I can post some pics if you guys want to check it out. Im a little paranoid about posting pictures online but Im using Jig as my inspiration, Im a big fan of his grows and my next grow will be based off his work. Im hoping he can help me out with this one, as well as the rest of you. Nobody comes up with crazy ideas like a stoner. So heres looking forward to working together.



have you started a jurnal yet? I sugest u do and post a link to that jurnal here so we can all find it and help ya mate. Welcome to riu, hope u dont lose as much time here as me lol.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> have you started a jurnal yet? I sugest u do and post a link to that jurnal here so we can all find it and help ya mate. Welcome to riu, hope u dont lose as much time here as me lol.


Ok, so forgive me here. Im really new to using forums. First, I need to find the balls to do that. And.. figure out how to do that.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Just beautiful you two.
> 
> Also loving the pics you put up DST. I had a good long read on the dyke system after reading that post. Good stuff.


Thanks J, quite a feet of engineering. It's amazing what we could achieve before the invention of computers.

Nice pics everyone. Loving the Blue Kush....sounds rude!!

Peace and Happy Sundays.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey guys, Im pretty new to the site. I just found it a few weeks ago. I figured I would say hello, Im hoping you all can help me with my medical grow. Its my first one and Im trying my best to keep it up and running. I can post some pics if you guys want to check it out. Im a little paranoid about posting pictures online but Im using Jig as my inspiration, Im a big fan of his grows and my next grow will be based off his work. Im hoping he can help me out with this one, as well as the rest of you. Nobody comes up with crazy ideas like a stoner. So heres looking forward to working together.


welcome mate! as westy said start up a journal and the boys on here will be happy 2 help, u came 2 the right place


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Ok, so forgive me here. Im really new to using forums. First, I need to find the balls to do that. And.. figure out how to do that.


i think if u look around the nubie central forum there is stikis on how to start threds mate have a look around and do some reading.



DST said:


> Thanks J, quite a feet of engineering. It's amazing what we could achieve before the invention of computers.
> 
> Nice pics everyone. Loving the Blue Kush....sounds rude!!
> 
> ...


loving the sunshine today D mate, got the door open and getting plenty fresh air in my grow room lol. All this talk od dykes and blue kush makes me wanna surf other dutch websites lol


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 11, 2010)

Balls in hand, I am currently uploading pictures of the garden and set-up. Im using photobucket, I hope that's kosher. I just went in and took some new pics. Ill have it all ready in about 20 min. Ill check back then.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> i think if u look around the nubie central forum there is stikis on how to start threds mate have a look around and do some reading.
> 
> 
> loving the sunshine today D mate, got the door open and getting plenty fresh air in my grow room lol. All this talk od dykes and blue kush makes me wanna surf other dutch websites lol


now now young man....strictly green on these pages, haha,

bloody awfull day here lad. windy as hell and overcast....but just a slighty nothernly breeze blowing in the grow room with heavy sunshine, haha.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, I think I figured this out.

Here is the link to My Journal inspired by Jigfresh. 

I hope I did all that right. I guess Ill have it all figured out by my 3000th post.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 11, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> what r u lighting with i see those tubes but no 600


2 600 Watters,


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice to meet ya thatguy858 welcome.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> nice to meet ya thatguy858 welcome.


Yo, shrubs... I'm loving that avatar, real clean.

And to the uk dude redesigning your tent with the heat issues.... I agree with BudgetGrower (i think he said it, lol... I'm out of it this morning). Anyways, try and get the ducting more in a strait line. You have 450 degrees of turns in your ducting, and a longer run that needed. If you could get that fan outside the tent and have it facing up and down, then you could connect the ducting from the cooltube to it. That would have only 90 degrees of turn. That should help out quite a bit.

See how cleaning up the ducitng works. Let us know.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 11, 2010)

Euforia, bubbalicious and Jorge's diamonds waiting for the chop (pics in the same order). Then next pics are Lapis mountain indica and C99 x deep chunk are 5 weeks old have 2 of em each. Then some shots of all the girls while I had my room disasembled while doing some wrenches.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> beautiful! shes a 10-11 weeker?


Actually, she's supposed to be a 7-8 weeker, I think flower time is based on when pistils show, not when the lights are flipped(not sure though) and that means I harvested the first side at 8 weeks and this side is at about 8 weeks as well. I plan on chopping her at about 9 weeks(11 weeks since 12/12)


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 11, 2010)

i start to count when flowers show not when 12/12 hits it could take 2 weeks for a plant to flower in 12/12


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't recall seeing anyone posting anything about using co2. I'm mulling over the idea of maybe investing in one. I'm wondering if anyone in the club uses co2 and if so what can I expect to pay for a reliable system?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Actually, she's supposed to be a 7-8 weeker, I think flower time is based on when pistils show, not when the lights are flipped(not sure though) and that means I harvested the first side at 8 weeks and this side is at about 8 weeks as well. I plan on chopping her at about 9 weeks(11 weeks since 12/12)





mcpurple said:


> i start to count when flowers show not when 12/12 hits it could take 2 weeks for a plant to flower in 12/12


fellas... you are in good company. I start counting from pistils showing as well. Don't know how many times I've been called an idiot for being that way. Glad to hear there are others out there. Gotta love the 600.

williewill ... nice pics bro. You grow some nice plants over there. Funny thing, I always thought your name was weewillie... not sure where I got that. Sometimes I read to fast I guess.

Tearing out carpet in the living room and putting in hardwood floors today. Wish me luck. My plants are looking good... not much change.

peace


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 11, 2010)

just more pics. my purp indica went hermie but its ok cuz it will not produce seeds on them or the shishkaberry cuz i sprayed them with DM reverse withc stops seed production so its okay and i know it works cuz i used it last grow on my really hermied plants and only got 5 seeds so im fine. after i harvest these plants i will only be a lurker on here and i will still comment and what not but i am giving my card to a grower for the outdoor season. so mabye some pics and stuuf bt thats it till next winter if im still around


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i start to count when flowers show not when 12/12 hits it could take 2 weeks for a plant to flower in 12/12


I count my time the same way, when the pistals start showing not when the flip to 12/12 is made. The only exception I've made is with my current sativa dominant grow. I vegged these girls long enough they had been showing pre-flower hairs for weeks. With that in mind, I started them on gravity yesterday, fed them again today with it and will feed them one more time tomorrow morning. I've added in some molasses with today's and tomorrow's watering. I'll give them a good drink of plain water tuesday morning and wednesday morning a light feeding of 1-3-2 for another week or so and see what developes. Yesterday started week nine and my strawberry haze is really starting to glisten, now I hope they harden up and put on some weight over the next couple/three weeks.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

I use co2. It seems that a worth while setup runs about $1000usd. You can get a nice co2 generator from hydrogen for $375-$500. Then a nice co2 controller for $350-$550. If you have a small garden(less than 10x10) and heat isnt an issue, I would go with the minigen and not water cool it(to keep costs down) and their matching co2 controller and you could have a real nice setup for about $700 depending on where you order them from. Here's a couple of links....

Heres the ones I talked about above...
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/minigen-co2-generator-907.html
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/hydrogen-co2-monitor-997.html

And if you want to spend a littl more cash and go top of the line, I would go with these, but this unit has to be water cooled, so you would have to add a 1/4hp chiller or run drain to waste off of city water.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/hydrogen-water-cooled-co2-generator-lp-113.html
http://www.growlightexpress.com/environmental-controllers-6/sentinel-cppm-1-co2-controller-84.html


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2010)

Afternoon to all across the pond. Hope you are having a fine Sunday. 

Peace,

D


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 11, 2010)

So the obvious next question jigfresh is...is it worth it?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Afternoon to all across the pond. Hope you are having a fine Sunday.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> D


Thanks D. Hope things are well in the land of the dutchies. It's cloudy and windy here in the Mountains of SoCal as well... spring will come soon enough. Haha... I think it's funny that we all hang in the 600 instead of our own grow journals.

Integra, you are a welth of information my friend great stuff.

ANd McPurp. Sorry to see your growing styles go for the time being. Hope to see you growing again pretty soon. Good luck to the outdoor guy.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So the obvious next question jigfresh is...is it worth it?


Do you mean integra... I'm all kinds of confused.

I think the co2 is worth it if you have everything else dialed in just right. If everything is to the max... the co2 will make the difference. I don't know though. I'd take the 1000 bucks and visit Japan, maybe Korea, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2010)

Aye, been like a mixed bag of sweets here today, Jig sun, clouds, little bit of rain, wind....but lots of shmokey shtuff. Just about to tuck into strawberries, icecream, and warm blueberry muffin. Lekker.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 11, 2010)

Yup, integra, you're confused jig and I'm stoned...sorry about the confusion


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 11, 2010)

well i fixed my heat stress issue with some bungie cords. I tied the tallest nodes down to the 4 poles in the tent. LST should work just fine. glad that problem is over.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> ANd McPurp. Sorry to see your growing styles go for the time being. Hope to see you growing again pretty soon. Good luck to the outdoor guy.



well they are most likely gone but i migh have a place to grow my self for thw summer so it mught no tbe the end for awhile but we will see i guess. i hope this guy i know lets me use his property


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 11, 2010)

Crazy multiple branching ( no topping), snake tongues at every node and they been vegging 3.5 weeks. Starting to show their true genetic potentials. I tried a different feeding routine and something went wrong..but all is back to normal feeding every watering now. Gonna veg them for another week then to the flower room.......Next is the first bubbalicious I took down 7 days ago. I fried it up pretty good experimenting with that fox farms cha ching. That stuff is super hot and I couldnt work a good feeding schedule with it....Then some dried bud pics from that bubbalicious


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well they are most likely gone but i migh have a place to grow my self for thw summer so it mught no tbe the end for awhile but we will see i guess. i hope this guy i know lets me use his property


 Dang McPurps dont leave us...you'll be back. Its too late you already caught the fever Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2010)

Right on willie.... another guitar player. You ever see the silly thread about how you can't call a guitar an ax... funny shit man.

https://www.rollitup.org/music/268390-tip-anyone-learning-guitar.html

I got a big ass jcm 2000 100w. Thing kicks so much ass it's insane. I sure do tend to overdo things sometimes.

Nice bud too. Looks tasty.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Actually, she's supposed to be a 7-8 weeker, I think flower time is based on when pistils show, not when the lights are flipped(not sure though) and that means I harvested the first side at 8 weeks and this side is at about 8 weeks as well. I plan on chopping her at about 9 weeks(11 weeks since 12/12)


yea i start counting when pistils pop till then i consider them in transition


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> yea i start counting when pistils pop till then i consider them in transition


Yeah, I had brought it up on a different site like a year ago, and it seemed like everyone was pretty much split down the middle on it. But from my expierience, it seems like we have the right idea. From pistils showing puts my flower times right where they are supposed to be. So it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 11, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, I had brought it up on a different site like a year ago, and it seemed like everyone was pretty much split down the middle on it. But from my expierience, it seems like we have the right idea. From pistils showing puts my flower times right where they are supposed to be. So it makes a lot of sense.


yeah either we are right or every single breeders est. done date are completely off


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, busy day. Fed my ladies, took some pictures. Im really glad I have all of you helping me. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/320636-600w-aeroponic-dwc-medical-closet.html


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 11, 2010)

2 600w digital systems!

34 days into flowering!


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 11, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> 2 600w digital systems!
> 
> 34 days into flowering!


Holy crap dude. It looks like the grow room on Captain Nemo's Submarine. I love it. You give me hope for my plants.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/320636-600w-aeroponic-dwc-medical-closet.html


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Apr 12, 2010)

very nice stuff the last few pages. thought i would add some trainwreck @ 5 1/2 weeks. hope you all like.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 12, 2010)

Big sky, dude. Wow. I just started my first Medical grow and journal. Here is the link. I would be honored if you would follow it and give me advice. I only have 6 plants but Im sure you have experience with most of the strains. I have a 600W HPS for flower and 400 w MH for vedge. Anyway, dude. Nice fucking ladies. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/320636-600w-aeroponic-dwc-medical-closet.html


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome Gnome Grown!!

Always nice to see BSB's avatar, I mean grow pics!!

Peace and have a giggle at some funnies:

DST out.....

*Council Housing complaints* 

Sentences from letters
written to Housing Associations in the UK

1... It's the dogs' mess that I find hard to swallow

2.. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has
backfired and burnt my knob off.

3.. I wish to complain that my father burnt his
ankle very badly when he put his foot in the hole in his back
passage..

4.. And their 18 year old son is continually
banging his balls against my fence.

5.. I wish to report that tiles are missing from
the outside toilet roof. I think it was bad wind the other day that
blew them off.

6..My lavatory seat is cracked, where do I stand?

7.. I am writing on behalf of my sink, which is
coming away from the wall.

8.. Will you please send someone to mend the garden
path. My wife tripped and fell on it yesterday and now she is
pregnant.

9... I request permission to remove my drawers in
the kitchen..

10.. 50% of the walls are damp, 50% have crumbling
plaster, and 50% are plain filthy.

11.. I am still having problems with smoke in my new drawers.

12.. The toilet is blocked and we cannot bath the
children until it is cleared.

13..Will you please send a man to look at my water,
it is a funny colour and not fit to drink.

14..Our lavatory seat is broken in half and now is
in three pieces.

15..I want to complain about the farmer across the
road. Every morning at 6am his cock wakes me up and it's now getting
too much for me.

16..The man next door has a large erection in the
back garden, which is unsightly and dangerous.

17..Our kitchen floor is damp. We have two children
and would like a third So please send someone round to do something
about it.

18..I am a single woman living in a downstairs flat
and would you please do something about the noise made by the man on
top of me every night.

19..Please send a man with the right tool to finish
the job and satisfy my wife.

20.. I have had the clerk of works down on the
floor six times but I still have no satisfaction.

21.. This is to let you know that our lavatory seat
is broken and we can't get BBC2.

22.. My bush is really overgrown round the front
and my back passage has fungus growing in it.

23..He's got this huge tool that vibrates the whole
house and I just can't take it anymore.




​


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2010)

DST said:


> 2.. I want some repairs done to my cooker as it has backfired and burnt my knob off.
> 
> 8.. Will you please send someone to mend the garden path. My wife tripped and fell on it yesterday and now she is pregnant.
> 
> ...


​Oh man..... that's funny right there. Had me laughing hard my friend. Nice find. The images these thing stirred up are priceless.

Someone burned their knob off, HAhaha

Really great start to the day. Nice.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Apr 12, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Big sky, dude. Wow. I just started my first Medical grow and journal. Here is the link. I would be honored if you would follow it and give me advice. I only have 6 plants but Im sure you have experience with most of the strains. I have a 600W HPS for flower and 400 w MH for vedge. Anyway, dude. Nice fucking ladies.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/320636-600w-aeroponic-dwc-medical-closet.html


thanks for the nice comments and i would be happy to check out your grow. see ya soon.



DST said:


> Welcome Gnome Grown!!
> 
> Always nice to see BSB's avatar, I mean grow pics!!
> 
> ...


lol thanks DST.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 12, 2010)

DST, thanks for the post, it makes me realize my problems are small compared to some of those folks. I'm complaining because once again my electric blinked off and on but it was enough to knock out my lights. If my electric doesn't blink off and on once or twice a week I start to think there's a problem. I bought a product from CAP a couple of months ago that prevents hot starts, it's a fifteen minute delay that won't let your lights try to start hot. I have all of my other stuff on other circuits. Anyway I thought I would take this opportunity to try to snap some pics with the hps lights off. I will never claim to be a photographer, I promise. I'm hoping the sour cream will finish in another two weeks, the strawberry haze in three and the arjan's haze and malawi 99 in four more weeks.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazing pics and updates everyone. Been one busy SOB lately. Things are all coming together nicely over here lol. Nothing to exciting as usuall haha. Just cloning like a mad man. Perfecting my skills as i go. I upgraded my caddi cloner with another dual port air pump and 4 12" airstones. I will update the results. 

DST post some more of that trippy music when you get a chance. Diggin it bru.

Fuck im beat tired and of course stoned to the bajesus bone on some trainwreck
Time for bed . Nighty Nite Folks



Heads Up said:


> I don't recall seeing anyone posting anything about using co2. I'm mulling over the idea of maybe investing in one. I'm wondering if anyone in the club uses co2 and if so what can I expect to pay for a reliable system?


Heads Up. I believe I shall run C02 when i get the my hydro up and running. I got a sealed room already so im goanna mount my AC unit in the wall and run co2 1500 ppm and no exhaust at all............. Dank BOMB when i open the door. Note to self piano hinges on door Peace 1BMM


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Shit. I've been outta here only for a minute. This thread blows up. To much to comment on. Yo Heads Up. That's a good idea to mix in a seperate container. I'm gonna give that a go in a couple weeks. Carry on fellow 600's.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 12, 2010)

heads up nice pics. just got done updating my journal for now. good night 600 club.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, thanks for the post, it makes me realize my problems are small compared to some of those folks. I'm complaining because once again my electric blinked off and on but it was enough to knock out my lights. If my electric doesn't blink off and on once or twice a week I start to think there's a problem. I bought a product from CAP a couple of months ago that prevents hot starts, it's a fifteen minute delay that won't let your lights try to start hot. I have all of my other stuff on other circuits. Anyway I thought I would take this opportunity to try to snap some pics with the hps lights off. I will never claim to be a photographer, I promise. I'm hoping the sour cream will finish in another two weeks, the strawberry haze in three and the arjan's haze and malawi 99 in four more weeks.


 Love this pic HeadsUp.!!! It always amazes me how you guys from the US seem to have these power outages....I am lucky if I have had two in the last 10 years!



1badmasonman said:


> Amazing pics and updates everyone. Been one busy SOB lately. Things are all coming together nicely over here lol. Nothing to exciting as usuall haha. Just cloning like a mad man. Perfecting my skills as i go. I upgraded my caddi cloner with another dual port air pump and 4 12" airstones. I will update the results.
> 
> DST post some more of that trippy music when you get a chance. Diggin it bru.
> 
> ...


Hey 1BMM, good to see your busy lad!! Will source some more muzak.



GODFREY1 said:


> Shit. I've been outta here only for a minute. This thread blows up. To much to comment on. Yo Heads Up. That's a good idea to mix in a seperate container. I'm gonna give that a go in a couple weeks. Carry on fellow 600's.


Best way to do it, top tip from Heads Up!!!



BudgetGrower87 said:


> heads up nice pics. just got done updating my journal for now. good night 600 club.


 Morning from over here!!!


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

I updated my journal tonight, but here's some bud porn for you guys. These are of my oldest flowering ladies, my Lemon Skunk clones. They are five weeks.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

Arse bakards but looking good doeeyed


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 13, 2010)

are those dna's lemon skunk?


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I updated my journal tonight, but here's some bud porn for you guys. These are of my oldest flowering ladies, my Lemon Skunk clones. They are five weeks.


yes thats wot it says lemon skunk lol. Bad shit bout ya males mayne>>


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks westy . ya i got a ring of bad male luck latley in my garden.

i asked if the lemon skunk was DNA genetics or greenhouse or if their is even a difference. new to the strain


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

i personaly wouldnt touch greenhouse seeds lemon skunk mate or any of their others unless u want a lottery genetics and a high possibilty of stringy haze


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 13, 2010)

yea i dont like greenhouse's genetics. and this feminized girl is from DNA and is a backup if i got flooded with males


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

well playing the numbers game u should get a run of fems soon mate, u didnt plant all ur tga beans did ya?


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 13, 2010)

no i still have 6 querkle and 6 jilly beans left. 

if i get one more male out of the two querks i have left im gona scrap this one and start over


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

nah the longer they make u wait the higher chance of femaleness mate urll be right now


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 13, 2010)

they do make ya wait longer eh? haha thanks westy


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2010)

I must protest. My strawberry haze and arjan's haze #1 are both greenhouse seeds. I have seen not one male flower nor have I seen the makings of any beans on the girls. If tying these plants almost into a circle, supercropping them and tying them some more does not stress them into hermies I don't know what will.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2010)

With all the talk of lemon skunk, I think I'll start my work day off with a couple of bags from the vaporizer before I head out to paint this morning.

Peace all and some nice bud porn.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

Each to their own I guess with seeds. My issue with GHS is how they deal with the market and there general attitude towards other coffeeshops....everyone knows they are big, everyone knows they have money, everyone knows they bribe C-Cup Judges...hehe. So what is the point of consistently putting yourself up against other smaller growers/coffeeshops, just so that you can crap on everyone. This to me is not showing how great you are...

End of rant. It's MJ after all, peace, love and happiness. 

DST


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's another for the 1BMM our bad brother
[youtube]yMMWxxV9tJI[/youtube] 

I am rocking this at the moment. Also got the remix album which I have yet to listen too.
[youtube]f5JDqGNXxCU[/youtube]

Have a good evening, day ladies and gents....funny, I could say that all day and never be wrong! However, we also have a saying, when someone is being noisey, we say, "Ssssh, there's kids in bed in China." But then someone quite rightly pointed out that because China was ahead of us in a time zone it was quite likely that the kids where not actually in bed!! Smart arse!! With that I bid you adue.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

cool tunes D, i feel a bit out of it jus lately lol the new music scene, I know depth charge from for ever lol


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 13, 2010)

i cut my 2 purple indica plants today becaues they just seemed way to hermie to me even with the DM reverse they were goin nuts and bannanas on me so i cut them way early they are really stickie and coverd in trichs. plants were chopped 30-40 days earlt and i am guessing about 2 ozs dry from these premies. its not what i wanted to do but had to do. my shishkaberry are huge and lovin all the new room to grow in now the indicas are gone. im not upset at all about this either cuz well i have enough weed for awhile and a harvest coming soon then i will be having a grower and cargiver take care of the rest cuz i am a legal patient

i will have pics later when i am done cutting these bitches its not really nothin to show actaully so i wont post pics on second though. i will however end up with alot of hash from these ones


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> are those dna's lemon skunk?


Nope, Greenhouse. I originally had 5 GHS feminized LS seeds, the bud pics are of their clones. I did have a DNA LS, as well - I traded it away. Here's a side by side pic - they were began at the same time, sprouted the same day, same everything - but the GHS by far outgrew the DNA Lemon Skunk. GHS on the left, DNA on the right.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2010)

*GRAPE FX* x *tora bora




female,flower room will have more detail later




white russian




and ghs chees




all pre veg for 2 weeks,and veg'ed for 6 weeks,16"tall,going for 9 weks*


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 13, 2010)

just a song for the club about gettin high its a great song i just came across check it out \

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYPHpt7tyvE


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Greenhouse has good, strong feminised seeds


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2010)

Since I live in the states, I'm not aware of the coffee house scene in the dam and how greenhouse carries itself compared to others. I am aware Arjan considers himself the king of cannabis, for whatever reason, that I don't know. I don't follow the politics of the breeders and resellers and who is stealing from whom. The sativa mix of hawaiian snow, super silver haze, strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and Neville's haze was just what I was looking for, old time sativas, so I picked greenhouse for those beans. The malawi 99 is from Afropips, sour cream from DNA and the jock horror from The Sativa Seedbank. When it comes to buying beans, I'm a consumer, period, all that other stuff is meaningless to me. What does matter is that I am getting what I pay for. I don't particularly care for Arjan's personality, it's his products that concern me and so far I have had no problems to speak of. My arjan's haze has never looked good, always lagging, but she might turn out to be the best from the way her bud looks. Not the biggest producer but the best bud.

And speaking of DNA Genetics...the skunk train from the attitude for christmas...anyone get those free beans? My partner planted eight, seven were males. I still have the sleestack and LA confidential and one og18, I'm curious to see how many females I get out of those seven. I started two of the sour cream from DNA and only one popped, I still have four left.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

The growers scene in NL seems weird to me. If you are happy with the product that is the main thing. Best purchase I have had is the New York 47, WOS (World of Seeds) There are lots of good breeders and sellers out there. DNA also have their problems, I get to hear about them. Things go missing from seed menus, mothers get taken, grow rooms get busted....happy days in the game of weed growing.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 13, 2010)

doe eye those babies look green and healthy. 

just updated my journal here is a canopy picture. should be able to keep these ladies under control. fingers got alitlle bit sticky today from all the trichomes forming on the leaves now. (gets me really excited!) journal is in my sig to check out.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> doe eye those babies look green and healthy.
> 
> just updated my journal here is a canopy picture. should be able to keep these ladies under control. fingers got alitlle bit sticky today from all the trichomes forming on the leaves now. (gets me really excited!) journal is in my sig to check out.


 I was browsing through your journal last night, lots of great pics in there - and I love that you don't make 'em fullsize - that makes it hard on us dialup folks. So what's with the two seperate journal things? You'd probably have more followers, with just one for people to look in and comment both.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2010)

DST said:


> The growers scene in NL seems weird to me. If you are happy with the product that is the main thing. Best purchase I have had is the New York 47, WOS (World of Seeds) There are lots of good breeders and sellers out there. DNA also have their problems, I get to hear about them. Things go missing from seed menus, mothers get taken, grow rooms get busted....happy days in the game of weed growing.


So Mr. DST, that ny47 has me interested. I wonder how it compares to the jack47 I've been eyeballin'? I've smoked neither.

The whole weed scene in the netherlands seems weird to me. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it just as illegal there as it is here in the states? And money being what it is, sadly even the weed business eventually gets down to profit and how much can be made and all the other bad things you mention in your post. Maybe it's just me but I haven't grown anything I consider stellar, I've gotten close with my mutant and hope to get closer with these sativas but nothing I would consider breaking into the top ten of weed I've smoked over the last four decades, actually five decades. Anyway I think it's only a matter of luck when a truly exceptional plant happens to appear in your grow space. And speaking of my mutant, one of her offspring is shall we say showing some weird signs already. The second set of true leaves, popped out one leaf, it now has three true leaves. Some of these beans are I don't know how old and it's been a weird start. Two of them came up with no leaves just a stem. One still has not popped it's first set of true leaves, another seems stunted. I'm thinking these beans sat together too long in a drawer and they are affecting the others. It's only a damn weed!

So how is that ny47 dst?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

just googled "ny47 weed", dst's 6th on the list lol 

this what u mean big D?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-legend-collection/world-of-seeds-legend-collection-new-york-47/prod_604.html


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 13, 2010)

i think these are week 4 now idk. around there somewhere


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 13, 2010)

there a lot of here here that are gunna be pulling a harvest around the same time!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I must protest. My strawberry haze and arjan's haze #1 are both greenhouse seeds. I have seen not one male flower nor have I seen the makings of any beans on the girls. If tying these plants almost into a circle, supercropping them and tying them some more does not stress them into hermies I don't know what will.


Glad to hear & see the sucess your having thus far Heads Up with the GHS. 

I know theres got to be some sort of gimmick to there hustle there aswell.



Heads Up said:


> With all the talk of lemon skunk, I think I'll start my work day off with a couple of bags from the vaporizer before I head out to paint this morning.
> 
> Peace all and some nice bud porn.


Hahaa thats the best way to start the day by god...



DST said:


> Each to their own I guess with seeds. My issue with GHS is how they deal with the market and there general attitude towards other coffeeshops....everyone knows they are big, everyone knows they have money, everyone knows they bribe C-Cup Judges...hehe. So what is the point of consistently putting yourself up against other smaller growers/coffeeshops, just so that you can crap on everyone. This to me is not showing how great you are...
> 
> End of rant. It's MJ after all, peace, love and happiness.
> 
> DST


I would have to agree that they are indeed some shisters.. I wouldnt know frome personal experience, I am however a very good judge of character and ive seen there strain hunter vids on youtube aswell as there rants about there strains. 

To my knowledge they stole all the genetics from or, were giviin access too the gens by the indiginous people of the worlds canna loving corners of the world. At any rate im sure that they have one hell of a marketing scheme and as for me im so far happy with what i have. I do want to try some new venues for seeds though.

So far the UFO Dinafem beans are stong and healthy, lovin that. 




Heads Up said:


> Since I live in the states, I'm not aware of the coffee house scene in the dam and how greenhouse carries itself compared to others. I am aware Arjan considers himself the king of cannabis, for whatever reason, that I don't know. I don't follow the politics of the breeders and resellers and who is stealing from whom. The sativa mix of hawaiian snow, super silver haze, strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and Neville's haze was just what I was looking for, old time sativas, so I picked greenhouse for those beans. The malawi 99 is from Afropips, sour cream from DNA and the jock horror from The Sativa Seedbank. When it comes to buying beans, I'm a consumer, period, all that other stuff is meaningless to me. What does matter is that I am getting what I pay for. I don't particularly care for Arjan's personality, it's his products that concern me and so far I have had no problems to speak of. My arjan's haze has never looked good, always lagging, but she might turn out to be the best from the way her bud looks. Not the biggest producer but the best bud.
> 
> Roger That.....
> 
> ...


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2010)

gonna start 9 under my 600,,4 by 5 room,,,mylar ,,,,,air,,,Pro-Mix HP,,,Advanced Nutes,,,,temps are good here in Ontario,,room in my garage,,,already successful winter grow in it,,,,5 will be G13 Northern Lights times Skunk,,feminised,,,,,and 4 will be some awesome shit I smoked,,no idea what it is,,,,but it was killer,,,and a buddy got some seeds out of it(in the foil) so I'm gonna try it out,,anyway,,,see the calendar,,tomorrow is the 14th,,a New Moon,,lotsa farmers swear by the new moon for planting on,,my starters have been pre-soaked with AN and I will drop the seeds tomorrow,,,got kikked outta the 400 club when I upgraded a couple hundred watts and I'm not doing a journal this time so I thought I could hang out here with you peeps


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 13, 2010)

HoLE said:


> gonna start 9 under my 600,,4 by 5 room,,,mylar ,,,,,air,,,Pro-Mix HP,,,Advanced Nutes,,,,temps are good here in Ontario,,room in my garage,,,already successful winter grow in it,,,,5 will be G13 Northern Lights times Skunk,,feminised,,,,,and 4 will be some awesome shit I smoked,,no idea what it is,,,,but it was killer,,,and a buddy got some seeds out of it(in the foil) so I'm gonna try it out,,anyway,,,see the calendar,,tomorrow is the 14th,,a New Moon,,lotsa farmers swear by the new moon for planting on,,my starters have been pre-soaked with AN and I will drop the seeds tomorrow,,,got kikked outta the 400 club when I upgraded a couple hundred watts and I'm not doing a journal this time so I thought I could hang out here with you peeps


did you put mylar on your floor?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> did you put mylar on your floor?


 

the roll was 25 bucks,,,I had enough left over so I thought,,what the hell


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 14, 2010)

HoLE said:


> the roll was 25 bucks,,,I had enough left over so I thought,,what the hell


lol i always wanted to do something related to that. but not on that ground, it's just going to get torn up =/ at least that's why i didnt do it.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So Mr. DST, that ny47 has me interested. I wonder how it compares to the jack47 I've been eyeballin'? I've smoked neither.
> 
> The whole weed scene in the netherlands seems weird to me. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it just as illegal there as it is here in the states? And money being what it is, sadly even the weed business eventually gets down to profit and how much can be made and all the other bad things you mention in your post. Maybe it's just me but I haven't grown anything I consider stellar, I've gotten close with my mutant and hope to get closer with these sativas but nothing I would consider breaking into the top ten of weed I've smoked over the last four decades, actually five decades. Anyway I think it's only a matter of luck when a truly exceptional plant happens to appear in your grow space. And speaking of my mutant, one of her offspring is shall we say showing some weird signs already. The second set of true leaves, popped out one leaf, it now has three true leaves. Some of these beans are I don't know how old and it's been a weird start. Two of them came up with no leaves just a stem. One still has not popped it's first set of true leaves, another seems stunted. I'm thinking these beans sat together too long in a drawer and they are affecting the others. It's only a damn weed!
> 
> So how is that ny47 dst?


If you are looking at going for something new Heads Up I would recommend this in a minute. Everyone that has had a nose blast out of my Ny47 jar always looks up at me with a wide eyed stair and a happy grin across their face....and this is just the smell. I think my visitor from my journal will back me up in the smell department. 
Now for a follower of ye olde Vaporiser, I can't even imagine how smooth it would be. This is def one of the easiest smoothest smokes I have had in a while (even in the first week of cure.) The smell is like a pungent instense fruit aroma, and the buds are heavy and extremely sticky with resin. Gives you a very active high but keep you nice and wired as well.

The only reason I would buy this over anything with Jack in the name is what I have mentioned before. A lot of the crosses and streains coming out of A-dam are related to Power Plant...so the genetics there are perhaps not what they use to be....can't really comment more than that.

As far as what you said, YES, it is as illegal here as it is in the US to grow weed. There are over 1000 grow rooms raided every year and you are only legal if growing 5 plants under that big HPS in the Sky (the Sun) No indoors, no lights, no special techniques allowed.

It's totally bonkers, and will continue in that vein probably - what with the rise of the Conservative politics in Holland






las fingerez said:


> just googled "ny47 weed", dst's 6th on the list lol
> 
> this what u mean big D?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-legend-collection/world-of-seeds-legend-collection-new-york-47/prod_604.html


That's the one Fingerez.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2010)

I would dare to say it's those same conservative politics that keeps it illegal here. For the life of me I will never understand a society that will take somebody like me and put me in jail because I have a garden in my house. I work five days a week, I don't cause anyone any problems, except my boss at work, lead a rather quiet life and in general follow the laws of the land. Alcohol and guns are legal here, weed, no. So I can get all fueled up with booze and then get my gun and go shoot people and claim I was out of my mind drunk. I'll do a few years but I'll get out. Let me get caught growing over twenty five plants and it's an automatic fifteen years in florida, there is no getting out of it. What sense does that make?


I'll have to look into that ny47, sounds great, thanks dst.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I would dare to say it's those same conservative politics that keeps it illegal here. For the life of me I will never understand a society that will take somebody like me and put me in jail because I have a garden in my house. I work five days a week, I don't cause anyone any problems, except my boss at work, lead a rather quiet life and in general follow the laws of the land. Alcohol and guns are legal here, weed, no. So I can get all fueled up with booze and then get my gun and go shoot people and claim I was out of my mind drunk. I'll do a few years but I'll get out. Let me get caught growing over twenty five plants and it's an automatic fifteen years in florida, there is no getting out of it. What sense does that make?
> 
> 
> I'll have to look into that ny47, sounds great, thanks dst.


haha, too right HeadsUp....IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE....but then it's all politics isn't it. Until the existing rich have run out of oil to make money from, why would they let or give access to another product that is equally diverse that the poorer people could take advantage of and reduce the power and market share of the oil wealthy rich.
Not to forget the sustainability of Hemp and MJ!!! And not to forget the effect it would have on land, water levels, flooding, greenhouse gases....oh I could go on and on....but I better get back to trying to cut a slice out of the worlds wealth pie!!

Take it easy HeadsUp.

DST

BTW, anyone seen site or sound of COF?


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 14, 2010)

i just love me some big old fat indica's. leaves two times the size of my hand


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

I cof all the time, too much smoking does it lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw these guys back in Amsterdam a few years back, from NZ, they sure rock!! I love brass instruments!!

[youtube]29MgzHUhHws[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

DST said:


> I saw these guys back in Amsterdam a few years back, from NZ, they sure rock!! I love brass instruments!!
> 
> [youtube]29MgzHUhHws[/youtube]


yes D loving that track, best one u've posted 2 date lol. listened to it twice liked it that much 

feel a little remix coming on lol


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 14, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I was browsing through your journal last night, lots of great pics in there - and I love that you don't make 'em fullsize - that makes it hard on us dialup folks. So what's with the two seperate journal things? You'd probably have more followers, with just one for people to look in and comment both.


Yeah about that... i read the Grow Journal before posting thread and i thought that was the thing to do. everyone feel free to post in the actual journal.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

I found this after hearing fat freddys drop and grooved away lol. 
[youtube]/v/fLZrXbGJfyc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys. I just found an interesting post in the Legal section (or one of those sections I don't frequent). Anyhow there was a video from Fox News of all places arguing to legalize pot. In case you foreigners don't know Fox news is the conservative side of the pop media. So for them to come out with this is pretty groundbreaking in my mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUXvl6dyQ_0

I didn't post the actual video here, becuase I didn't necessarily want to make this thread political in discusion.

Happy Wed. to you all.

Oh... here's an actual video:
[youtube]C8G5ZRDdjvE[/youtube]

EDIT: Westy and D... I loving the new tracks. I'm more of a woodwind guy than a brass man, so I was definitely diggin the Afrobeat. I played me a tenor sax just like the stylish chap in the pic.

1Bmm... nice pic rollout. Looks all professional like that. The pics look professional I mean... the set up has looked that way since inception.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2010)

DST said:


> I saw these guys back in Amsterdam a few years back, from NZ, they sure rock!! I love brass instruments!!
> 
> [youtube]29MgzHUhHws[/youtube]


Yeah man!!!! Play that funky horn. 



mr west said:


> I found this after hearing fat freddys drop and grooved away lol.
> [youtube]/v/fLZrXbGJfyc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2010)

im one of those 1.8 million aressted and gettin charged every year fuckin bullshit, and im even legal


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> im one of those 1.8 million aressted and gettin charged every year fuckin bullshit, and im even legal


I got arrested for pot too... but I wasn't legal at the time. Lol.... I got caught smoking a joint while I was driving. It was funny too... the cop swore I was high on meth. He kept telling me, "Now look here son. Pot isn't that bad for you... but you really have to quit the Meth. That stuff is going to ruin your life. You don't have to admit you have a problem to me... but you have to admit it to yourself." Haha, I've never done meth in my life.

And to Heads Up.... I've grown herb from my clones that ranks in the top ten of weeds I've smoked in my 15+ years of smoking. I don't think I'm that good at growing, but has something to do with the genetics I get from my colective.

The bummer is I have around 5-6 strain selections at a time... instead of the 1000's online with seeds. But it is nice not having to mess with males or waiting for stuff to sprout. A shame you don't have pot shops in FLA... or anywhere else for that matter.

Soon my friend.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2010)

ha thats funnt he thought you were high on meth. and i got caught for somthin more major but i think all charges are gonna be dropped do to the detectives bein shady and shit, i feel like they set me up and mother fuckers are still watchin me for the last 4 months for some reason i think they want me to fuck up again so they can lock me up for good. just caught a detective takin pics of my house and cars and the licens plates and their was nothin i could do. i walked out asked him what he was doin and he said he was takin pics of the house for a abuse case that took place over 10 years ago. i told him no. then he said well if im on the sidewalk its legal. so i asked if he had proof of what he was doin then he lifted his jacket and said thiers my badge and my gun you want to do somthin, then he said to go cal the cops and see what happens. so i turned around in anger before i did somthin stupid and walked into the house i felt helpless wasnt shit i could do so i had to watch him take pics of my house and cars from the side walk fuckin bullshit i aint even doin nothin wrong


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 14, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> i just love me some big old fat indica's. leaves two times the size of my hand


 You and me both man!! Tonight when my light s come on Im gonna post a shot for you of my Lapis Mountain Indica and C99x Deep Chunk. Freaking huge 11 finger indica leaves


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice music guys, I too love wind instruments brass, woodwind or otherwise. Nothing like a good harp player, a little Whammer Jammer from J. Geils or how about Little Stevie Wonder at twelve years old in the Apollo Theater in Harlem playing Fingertips. I also really enjoy good singing. Just finished listening to Manhattan Transfer singing Birdland and another of my favorites, Seven Bridges Road by the Eagles, live. In my very humble opinion, Freddie Mercury had the best rock voice...ever.

Speaking of brass instruments DST, by far the best concert with brass I've ever seen was Van Morrison back in either sixty nine or seventy. I was in a drug program at the time for heroin addiction, cut off from the rest of the world, literally. No phones, no television, no radio, no newspapers. Had no clue as to what was happening in the outside world. Anyway I got a chance to go see Van, had no clue who he was but to get out I didn't care if it was Tiny Tim. He had about a fifteen piece band with him, lots of brass, violins and a great sound system. I've been a fan ever since, like going into the mystic.


Jigfresh, I agree it's genetics and of course one does need some growing skills. FOX, who would have ever thunk we would hear someone from the conservative wing of television saying legalize pot? Mcpurple, if I were you, I would follow those bastards around every step they took around my place. I would let them know, do your damnest, I'm legal. I would bust their balls...and lay off the meth jig, chemicals are bad for you, believe me I know.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2010)

Let me make this statement first, cops have a job to do, that I understand and I respect them for trying to do their no thanks job. I'll be the first one to call a cop, if I need one, other than that, please stay out of my life and off my property. I deal with cops the way they deal with me. If one approaches me with an attitude, that's what he gets in return from me, a very hard fucking time. I was stopped by a cop at three in the morning for no reason other than he had nothing to do, I blasted the prick, told him loudly he was acting like a fucking asshole. I was ranting like crazy and would not cooperate with him at all. He says to me, who's that in the car with you? I say it's my girlfriend, he says, what's her name? I say, ask her. We went round and round for about ten minutes like lunatics yelling at each other, he gave me a warning for my tint being too dark on the windows of my car, no ticket, and then off on my merry way I went. Approach me civilly and you'll get a civil response, approach me like an asshole full of yourself, and you are in for the same in return. I figure what's the worse they can do, throw me in the can for a night until I bail out?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention why I have an aversion to cops. When I was living the junkie life, well, I was a low life, the only thing lower than me was the two cops who robbed me at gunpoint. I was out trying to buy some heroin when these two cops appear out of this garage, one pulls his gun and sticks it in my ribs while the other goes through my pockets and proceeds to rob me. They then tell me to get out of dodge and if they see me again that day I was getting busted. Crooked cops, the lowest of the low...next to politicians.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Let me make this statement first, cops have a job to do, that I understand and I respect them for trying to do their no thanks job. I'll be the first one to call a cop, if I need one, other than that, please stay out of my life and off my property. I deal with cops the way they deal with me. If one approaches me with an attitude, that's what he gets in return from me, a very hard fucking time. I was stopped by a cop at three in the morning for no reason other than he had nothing to do, I blasted the prick, told him loudly he was acting like a fucking asshole. I was ranting like crazy and would not cooperate with him at all. He says to me, who's that in the car with you? I say it's my girlfriend, he says, what's her name? I say, ask her. We went round and round for about ten minutes like lunatics yelling at each other, he gave me a warning for my tint being too dark on the windows of my car, no ticket, and then off on my merry way I went. Approach me civilly and you'll get a civil response, approach me like an asshole full of yourself, and you are in for the same in return. I figure what's the worse they can do, throw me in the can for a night until I bail out?


I agree, cops have a job to do, but when their job involves doing things that go beyond the line, then you have got to wonder what their motivation is. I still remember getting pissed at them getting into my girls underwear when they busted my flat! And who that deals in hash or smokes hash (and I exclude being in prison with this statement) ever carries it up their ass! So why do they always want to look up my bottom. WRONG
And I believe in trying (there is a limit) to treat everyone with a civil manner. I try not lowering myself, but the demon drink can often remove that gateway.

Glad you all like the tunes.

Bedtime over here.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2010)

That is exactly the problem, officers of the law exceeding their legal boundaries and the boundaries of civility. I'm speaking of here in the states but I suspect it's worldwide. Let's face it, cops see the worst of society day after day. Who calls the police station and requests two officers be sent over because the cookies are warm and the coffee is hot? I know I don't. I had a close cousin who was a cop in philly...jigfresh you'll appreciate this and get a good laugh, he was a meth head. I remember a story he told me of chasing somebody and trying to hop over a fence with some barbed wire on it, well, as he was hanging upside down helpless on the fence he was thinking it was maybe a bad idea doing lines in his patrol car and then chasing 'bad' guys. Other cops would rob the dealers and then sell the meth to fellow cops, he didn't buy street crap.

It seems to me there is a general loss of civility and courtesy. One good thing I can say about living in florida and I can only attribute it to the sun and water, people are generally much friendlier here. True southerners with all of their quirks are quite polite people, very friendly and helpful if they can help, a true pleasure and southern women will always hold a warm spot in my heart with their accents.

I feel like it's story telling day today. I must be more stoned than I think, my fingers have diarrhea of the mouth and a life of their own and I'm claiming insanity.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I would dare to say it's those same conservative politics that keeps it illegal here. For the life of me I will never understand a society that will take somebody like me and put me in jail because I have a garden in my house. I work five days a week, I don't cause anyone any problems, except my boss at work, lead a rather quiet life and in general follow the laws of the land. Alcohol and guns are legal here, weed, no. So I can get all fueled up with booze and then get my gun and go shoot people and claim I was out of my mind drunk. I'll do a few years but I'll get out. Let me get caught growing over twenty five plants and it's an automatic fifteen years in florida, there is no getting out of it. What sense does that make?
> 
> 
> I'll have to look into that ny47, sounds great, thanks dst.


DUDE im totally with ya Heads UP. Such a fucking hipocracy right from its initial ban. Back in those days they where afraid the black man would get all wacked and rape white women or so ive read and heard & seen with all prohibition. LOOK if people wanna get high its there fkn buisness. No earthly being should have the right to restrict what one chooses to ingest smoke bang whatever. Dont get me wrong im not to into heavy drugs, But ive done just about all of um. I used to be into raw powder cocaine and got hella weird on the shit and decided to st8n my life up.

On that note, It makes/fuels the drug market keeping it illegal. And the MAN is reaping $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ from employing dooch bag Probation officers and not to mention privately owned and operated state and federally funded prisons. DST YOUR IDEALS ARE SPOT ON.... I Agree 100%. This subject always gets me fired up. If you dont smoke pot fuck you lol. And if you dont,m fine more for me pussy hahaaa. Later peeps. & FUCK PROHIBITION & THE DRUG WAR......... 

Im for the legalizing all drugs, even that boy boy heroin. If a mofo want to get on the junk its his or her personal decision. GOD WILL SEE WHERE YOUR HEARTS AT SOMEDAY...... Got to get stoned now   Fuck yeah late... 1BMM



DST said:


> haha, too right HeadsUp....IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE....but then it's all politics isn't it. Until the existing rich have run out of oil to make money from, why would they let or give access to another product that is equally diverse that the poorer people could take advantage of and reduce the power and market share of the oil wealthy rich.
> Not to forget the sustainability of Hemp and MJ!!! And not to forget the effect it would have on land, water levels, flooding, greenhouse gases....oh I could go on and on....but I better get back to trying to cut a slice out of the worlds wealth pie!!
> 
> Take it easy HeadsUp.
> ...


 
Nope i was wondering too. NICE post D im with ya on the politics pukes. Bunch a bitch ass con artists.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I feel like it's story telling day today. I must be more stoned than I think, my fingers have diarrhea of the mouth and a life of their own and I'm claiming insanity.


I'll take it bud. It's fun hearing stories from around the country and world. And even better that a low percentage involve cavity searches.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, two more stories, or more like a little background about me and a story. First off, I'm old enough I don't care much what others think. Secondly, I'm old enough to own up to the crap I've done and third, I'm proud as all get out that I've been not addicted to heroin and haven't done it in well over fifteen years, I'm almost a respectable citizen. I was a junkie at fifteen and in a live in drug program at sixteen for fourteen months. I stayed straight for almost two years and then proceeded to be a real junkie for the next twenty or so. So goes life, I've lived and I've learned and now I pay it forward at every opportunity.

On to the lighter side. I'm thinking I was around seventeen, my buddy nineteen. His girlfriends parents were out of town and she was having a party. She lived in the suburbs of philly, nice single home, pool and a huge dining room with a huge dining room table, she was from a big family. So the party is going real good, we all smoked sativa and hash back then it was all that was available, that and a lot of acid, it was after all the sixties. Her family had just returned from a visit to europe, remember now it's the sixties and the drug laws and enforcement were't what they are now. At this point I'm tripping my brains out having a great time. Weed was only fifteen bucks an ounce so there was always plenty just laying around waiting to be rolled. I don't remember exactly how but next thing I know about a dozen of us are sitting around this huge dining room table and there is the biggest hookah I have ever seen sitting there. The thing must have been four foot high with a bowl that could hold an ounce of weed easily. It seemed like there were a couple of octupuses??? attached to this thing there were so many arms coming off it. Next thing I know my buddy and his girlfriend come downstairs and she's carrying a briefcase, one of those old big hard cases. She puts it on the table, pops it open and there must have been twenty pounds of hash inside. We had chunks of hash in this bowl the size of cigarette packs. This hash was so good, the next thing I remember is running down her back lawn fully clothed. The lawn had two hills, the pool sat at the bottom of the second hill so you could run and jump into the pool. I'm laughing out of my mind running down the hill, completely forgot I was tripping I was so high from the hash and thinking what am I doing as I'm looking between my outstretched legs just before I hit the water...end of memory of that evening.


I agree jigfresh, it breaks the constant talk of weed and throws some personality into the club.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Let me make this statement first, cops have a job to do, that I understand and I respect them for trying to do their no thanks job. I'll be the first one to call a cop, if I need one, other than that, please stay out of my life and off my property. I deal with cops the way they deal with me. If one approaches me with an attitude, that's what he gets in return from me, a very hard fucking time. I was stopped by a cop at three in the morning for no reason other than he had nothing to do, I blasted the prick, told him loudly he was acting like a fucking asshole. I was ranting like crazy and would not cooperate with him at all. He says to me, who's that in the car with you? I say it's my girlfriend, he says, what's her name? I say, ask her. We went round and round for about ten minutes like lunatics yelling at each other, he gave me a warning for my tint being too dark on the windows of my car, no ticket, and then off on my merry way I went. Approach me civilly and you'll get a civil response, approach me like an asshole full of yourself, and you are in for the same in return. I figure what's the worse they can do, throw me in the can for a night until I bail out?



couldnt agrre more with whats you said


----------



## dirtnap411 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here are a few pics, gonna be harvesting another one this weekend I think. Autoflowers are fun, but I don't think I'd do an all auto grow again, but a couple in my vegging area would be cool.


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am finally back on after taking care of some buisness after my trip. DST thanks Had a blast. If you ever make it over here I will return the favor. Well my friend took care of my babies while i was gone. I just started the 12 on and 12 off. I just want to get this bag seed done so I can start the real stuff. I think most of my problem has been bad soil. I seem to have an issue with mushrooms growing along with my plants. (not the good ones)Plus noticed that I have some little friends in my room too. Oh well if it aint one thing it is another. I will be glad when this one is finished.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 15, 2010)

My first grow was bagseed and it was darn good. You might get that one in a thousand plant from some bagseed. Welcome home glad you had a good trip across the pond.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Sharing for sharings sake....from my journal. Will update you all on the progress. was evening discussing starting a web page about this.



DST said:


> My wife and I have been discussing a guerrilla seed bomb project for quite some time, I mentioned it before in the 600 and I think finally the weather is improving so this is the start of it.
> 
> So heres a pictorial of the process to date.
> 
> ...


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 15, 2010)

DST
Your Crazy. Please keep me informed this should be good.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 15, 2010)

thats a great idea. DST


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 15, 2010)

hey guys here is a link to some really good photos of the volcano explosion in iceland very cool pics. also any one from around the way see any ash from the volcano im in the us so no way for me just wondering. heres th link http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahooeditorspicks/galleries/72157623855495574/

also a meteor was caught on tape in iowa late last night. heres a link to the video also really cool but i howver do not believ it is a meteor i think it looks more like a missile of some sort and if it was a meteor that close then how did know one find it hit the earth. im a conspiritest to though
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR2uNajroOM


----------



## PhillTubes (Apr 15, 2010)

Looky Looky i gots some cookies not really , but hows some white widow ladys ?

i am working on the journal now as we speak... so will post a link to it in a min .. that pic was just taken they are like 4 days in flower now .... they would all be around 15 inchs tall if they wernt tied down ...


those are toped , and tied down


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey guys, lemme ask you a question. Im getting a $700 return from the tax man this year and Im trying to make it count in my growroom. Right now, Im running one 600W. Ive been trying to think of ways to improve my current situation. Ive thought of adding another 600W light, or spending the money on a C02 regulator and bottle, or buying a tri-meter so I can watch the res situation more closely. I would love to hear your ideas of what would make the biggest impact on my growroom.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a Lowryder ready tonight, it's out of a pack of mixed lowryder seeds, so your guess is as good as mine as far as strain goes, nut these seeds are a joy to grow.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 15, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey guys, lemme ask you a question. Im getting a $700 return from the tax man this year and Im trying to make it count in my growroom. Right now, Im running one 600W. Ive been trying to think of ways to improve my current situation. Ive thought of adding another 600W light, or spending the money on a C02 regulator and bottle, or buying a tri-meter so I can watch the res situation more closely. I would love to hear your ideas of what would make the biggest impact on my growroom.


 If it were me, I'd go with the second light, and begin perpetual.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 16, 2010)

> If it were me, I'd go with the second light, and begin perpetual.


Ok, So now the question is. Should I get a $200 8 tube T-5 to vedge under. Or a 400whps? Can I run a 400whps without air-cooling it? could a 4'' fan cool it ?


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys here is a link to some really good photos of the volcano explosion in iceland very cool pics. also any one from around the way see any ash from the volcano im in the us so no way for me just wondering. heres th link http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahooeditorspicks/galleries/72157623855495574/
> 
> also a meteor was caught on tape in iowa late last night. heres a link to the video also really cool but i howver do not believ it is a meteor i think it looks more like a missile of some sort and if it was a meteor that close then how did know one find it hit the earth. im a conspiritest to though
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR2uNajroOM


IF it aint one thing it's another...bloody volcanoes, hahaha....Distrupting the shit out of Europe..



PhillTubes said:


> Looky Looky i gots some cookies not really , but hows some white widow ladys ?
> 
> i am working on the journal now as we speak... so will post a link to it in a min .. that pic was just taken they are like 4 days in flower now .... they would all be around 15 inchs tall if they wernt tied down ...
> 
> ...


Hey PT, welcome back bru, long time no see. Girls are looking good.



justlearning73 said:


> DST
> Your Crazy. Please keep me informed this should be good.


Will do lad. 



BudgetGrower87 said:


> thats a great idea. DST


It has been bastardised from another persons idea really.... Just added MJ seeds.



thatguy858 said:


> Hey guys, lemme ask you a question. Im getting a $700 return from the tax man this year and Im trying to make it count in my growroom. Right now, Im running one 600W. Ive been trying to think of ways to improve my current situation. Ive thought of adding another 600W light, or spending the money on a C02 regulator and bottle, or buying a tri-meter so I can watch the res situation more closely. I would love to hear your ideas of what would make the biggest impact on my growroom.


Def a light. Dpeends if you want to increase the light, or add a veg side. But for yield improvement I woudl say a light.



dirtnap411 said:


> I have a Lowryder ready tonight, it's out of a pack of mixed lowryder seeds, so your guess is as good as mine as far as strain goes, nut these seeds are a joy to grow.


Quite strange looking leaves on the lowryder, Dirtnap. Reminds me a bit of a plant Don.s growing.



DoeEyed said:


> If it were me, I'd go with the second light, and begin perpetual.


I agree, 2nd light.



thatguy858 said:


> Ok, So now the question is. Should I get a $200 8 tube T-5 to vedge under. Or a 400whps? Can I run a 400whps without air-cooling it? could a 4'' fan cool it ?


If you are going for a veg light, go for a 400MH or somthing like that. A 400 could probably be cooled with a 4inch fan, depends on the pwoer of that though I guess.

Happy Fridays' 600 Watters.

DST


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys. now I gotta figure out if a 400 w can run alongside a 600w on a 15 A breaker. I live in apartments, and I dont want to overload my box. I guess what Im saying is , I want to beef up my lighting situation. I would add another 600W to my flower room for a total of (2) 600w HPS and add a 400W or a 8bulb t-5. 

Im interested to know. We all know that if possible I should go with the MH for vedge, but would it really a horrible thing to vedge under t-5 and flower under 2 600's?

Would the plant be that affected by the T-5 Vs a Mh? I want to build a 4'x5' grow tent vedge area in my bedroom. I would go with a 400w MH if I didnt have to cool it with a fan, I know my 6'' vortex makes a lot of noise, and its hanging... I dont think I could sleep with a 4'' vortex going in the room. Do you think my 6'' fan can cool my 600 and go through about 20ft of insulated ducting, and still be strong enough to cool a 400w? I dunno, I really want to bump this grow up, but I dont have the experience to make these calls.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 16, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey everyone, I am finally back on after taking care of some buisness after my trip. DST thanks Had a blast. If you ever make it over here I will return the favor. Well my friend took care of my babies while i was gone. I just started the 12 on and 12 off. I just want to get this bag seed done so I can start the real stuff. I think most of my problem has been bad soil. I seem to have an issue with mushrooms growing along with my plants. (not the good ones)Plus noticed that I have some little friends in my room too. Oh well if it aint one thing it is another. I will be glad when this one is finished.


the mushrooms are because of your soil  i had the same issue happen last grow cuz my buddy decided to pick up some cheap shitty kellog soil. STAY AWAY FROM KELLOG


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 16, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey guys, lemme ask you a question. Im getting a $700 return from the tax man this year and Im trying to make it count in my growroom. Right now, Im running one 600W. Ive been trying to think of ways to improve my current situation. Ive thought of adding another 600W light, or spending the money on a C02 regulator and bottle, or buying a tri-meter so I can watch the res situation more closely. I would love to hear your ideas of what would make the biggest impact on my growroom.


http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=683&navid=6
bamp


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 16, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Thanks for your input guys. now I gotta figure out if a 400 w can run alongside a 600w on a 15 A breaker. I live in apartments, and I dont want to overload my box. I guess what Im saying is , I want to beef up my lighting situation. I would add another 600W to my flower room for a total of (2) 600w HPS and add a 400W or a 8bulb t-5.
> 
> Im interested to know. We all know that if possible I should go with the MH for vedge, but would it really a horrible thing to vedge under t-5 and flower under 2 600's?
> 
> Would the plant be that affected by the T-5 Vs a Mh? I want to build a 4'x5' grow tent vedge area in my bedroom. I would go with a 400w MH if I didnt have to cool it with a fan, I know my 6'' vortex makes a lot of noise, and its hanging... I dont think I could sleep with a 4'' vortex going in the room. Do you think my 6'' fan can cool my 600 and go through about 20ft of insulated ducting, and still be strong enough to cool a 400w? I dunno, I really want to bump this grow up, but I dont have the experience to make these calls.


You can put a six hundred and a four hundred on a 15a breaker, you can also use your t-5 for vegging and then put them under the big lights. As for the fan, that's a lot of ducting and two lights on a four inch fan might not be enough. I run one six inch fan for two six hundreds.


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 16, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> the mushrooms are because of your soil  i had the same issue happen last grow cuz my buddy decided to pick up some cheap shitty kellog soil. STAY AWAY FROM KELLOG


 orgnlmrwiggles
Thanks. I thought that might be part of my problem. I just went to Lowes here in town and got the best i could find. After much research there is a good nurcery not to far from my house with Foxfarms soil. I plan to make a trip in the next couple of days to pick me up some good soil.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2010)

I got a couple of shrooms in my coco once, but this ain't cheap stuff!!! I wonder if spores have got into your grow cab.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *thatguy858*  
_Hey guys, lemme ask you a question. Im getting a $700 return from the tax man this year and Im trying to make it count in my growroom. Right now, Im running one 600W. Ive been trying to think of ways to improve my current situation. Ive thought of adding another 600W light, or spending the money on a C02 regulator and bottle, or buying a tri-meter so I can watch the res situation more closely. I would love to hear your ideas of what would make the biggest impact on my growroom._

another 600w would be good, also a interesting approach is lights high in UV rays like tanning bulbs studies are showing that plants produce more trichomes to protect the foilage when exposed to it. CO2 is good if you got everything else dailed in perfect. hows your smell? thats always a great place to improve on security is #1!


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 16, 2010)

i know it is a bit of a small area for a 600 but i am getting great lighting and my climent is rocking so it works great.


----------



## bluemurder (Apr 16, 2010)

hey dudes. thinking of making a octagan grow room. 600w hps, and a 250w hps for veg, with ozone in the inlet, a really complicated carbon filter, possibly ebb and flow. thoughts?


----------



## bluemurder (Apr 16, 2010)

MistaKris said:


> i know it is a bit of a small area for a 600 but i am getting great lighting and my climent is rocking so it works great.


 thatll fill that in no time at all. roughly 23000 lumens if it was close and a perfect world lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2010)

bluemurder said:


> hey dudes. thinking of making a octagan grow room. 600w hps, and a 250w hps for veg, with ozone in the inlet, a really complicated carbon filter, possibly ebb and flow. thoughts?


I would get a 250w MH conversion bulb or something for veg... keep the stretch down.

Don't know what you are doing with ozone either. Or what the need for a really complicated carbon filter... simple ones work just fine.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 16, 2010)

some hps pics of my shishkaberry plants that are 36 days into flower and they are addung weight every day. i wish i could keep this strain but i have no seeds of it and no clones i can keep once i give my card away, plus i cant find any seed breeders who sell shishkaberry seeds. if any one knows who sells them let me know please. these plant are extrememly fast flowering plants and very easy to grow and clone ang they are forgiving at times. also the small plant is a clone of the shishkaberry plants i flowered it when it showed its first 1/4 inch root and now its doin great much better then i thought. i think i will get at least 5 gs off my baby plant


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i think i will get at least 5 gs off my baby plant


I'd say maybe even 7 grams bro. 

I plugged my 1000w in today. I think I can still not see the place where I looked at the bulb. Oops.

DST.... I LOVE what you are doing. Nice you got the sign off from the Mrs.

peace to the watters.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks jig i may even get more who know. she has only been flowering for about 2 weeks now. and some times when i look at my 600 thr same thing happens to me i see a bright light bulb for the first few mins after i looked. i need some eye glasses for the room


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 16, 2010)

You can always save the lower half and force her with back into veg and keep her as a mother


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 16, 2010)

MistaKris said:


> You can always save the lower half and force her with back into veg and keep her as a mother


well i was thinkin i would just reveg the small plant so i can keep the strain but once i give my card away in a few weeks i wont be legal to grow any more cuz ill have somone do it for me outdoors. i might talk to my grower though and she if shell reveg it and then clone the shit out of it and just save some for me next year


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 16, 2010)

Well show her the end resualt and if it is as good as you say she most likely will not mind


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 16, 2010)

that mini plant is bad ass!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 16, 2010)

MistaKris said:


> Well show her the end resualt and if it is as good as you say she most likely will not mind


i will and i think she will take care of it for me i dont know though she has some really good meds and all 100 percent organic to.



GNOME GROWN said:


> that mini plant is bad ass!



thnks. i didnt think it was gonna get this good looking. she only had like 3 leafs when flowered and was flowerd as soon as it had a sign of a root she didnt do much for the first 1-2 weeks but know she is great, i wish i could keep my big girls this green while flowering.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 16, 2010)

> You can put a six hundred and a four hundred on a 15a breaker, you can also use your t-5 for vegging and then put them under the big lights. As for the fan, that's a lot of ducting and two lights on a four inch fan might not be enough. I run one six inch fan for two six hundreds.


So I should vedge under t-5's then throw those babys into a 1000W flower room?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 16, 2010)

It's just a matter of taste as to what to do. Sure you can veg them under the t-5 and then put them under your big light.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 16, 2010)

i run my whole opp. on "1" 15 amp breaker...2 600 w lights,2 can fans,and a few other fans..u can run up to 1700w on a 15 amp breaker,1500 is safe zone though!


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

Bought a 600w balast and bulb the other week and heres wot i got in my tent.










couple of headbands @ 6weeks in 12


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 16, 2010)

Sweet! Nice rich color on those ladies too.


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the ogk dom head band thats really dark


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'd say maybe even 7 grams bro.
> 
> I plugged my 1000w in today. I think I can still not see the place where I looked at the bulb. Oops.
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING IS RED!!! lol at least for me at the moment..


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i run my whole opp. on "1" 15 amp breaker...2 600 w lights,2 can fans,and a few other fans..u can run up to 1700w on a 15 amp breaker,1500 is safe zone though!


how bad is running 11 amps on a 10 amp breaker if it hasn't flipped off at all?


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmm.. Im so up in the air about all this. Im thinking about getting a 400w and a res chiller. My res temp feels warm and Im getting a little root rot. I think partly because its a 25 gal res, After this grow Im thinking about just buying one of those 40gal hydrofarm res's. But for now, I was looking at a 1/2 hp res chiller. It says it can cool up to 39 degrees F. So for now, Im looking at a 400w so I can go perpetual, and a tri meter so I can monitor my res, and a chiller so that I can cool my little res now, and upgrade to the bigger res later. Take a look at my journal and room, let me know what you guys think. I could use the expertise. This is my first grow, but Im upgrading thinking about what it could be in the future. If only I had known to just buy an industrial Airpump for $60 rather than 2 fishtank pumps for $40 each... Lame wasted money. Im hoping you guys can save me from that.

BTW Orgnlmrwiggles, Im really impressed with your GDP crop. Mad props.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 17, 2010)

Morning or evening 600. Im outta here for the weekend to get my clones in the ground up in gods country. Already got 5 in the ground and cant wait to see how they have been doing. 

Im going to bring along my camera so i can snap a few shots for yallins. 

Heres my healthy lil ladies just minutes from departing the grow room. Got a long drive ahead Hope i make it or some cops gonna get the brakes beat off him lol. 




















Ohhh on anothr note i took my first cutting from my blue widow. Hope she is a lady. Welp gots to get my gearpaake up. Have a good weekend 600. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking great china, good luck with the road trip.



1badmasonman said:


> Morning or evening 600. Im outta here for the weekend to get my clones in the ground up in gods country. Already got 5 in the ground and cant wait to see how they have been doing.
> 
> Im going to bring along my camera so i can snap a few shots for yallins.
> 
> ...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

dunno who started the lil club 600 light bulb guy in there sig..., but is cool if i take it too?!?! lol figured id ask before i just jack it!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 17, 2010)

im sure its fine gnome grown, most of us here have one in out sig


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

i dunno why it wont work when i post..its there in my sig when i go to edit sig...but when i post theres nothing!


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 17, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> some hps pics of my shishkaberry plants that are 36 days into flower and they are addung weight every day. i wish i could keep this strain but i have no seeds of it and no clones i can keep once i give my card away, plus i cant find any seed breeders who sell shishkaberry seeds. if any one knows who sells them let me know please. these plant are extrememly fast flowering plants and very easy to grow and clone ang they are forgiving at times. also the small plant is a clone of the shishkaberry plants i flowered it when it showed its first 1/4 inch root and now its doin great much better then i thought. i think i will get at least 5 gs off my baby plant


 Mcpurps the breeder is calling it kish now...http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=217


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i dunno why it wont work when i post..its there in my sig when i go to edit sig...but when i post theres nothing!


Go to Edit Signature, you will see below the box there is also a Signature Picture. Save the pic to your desktop. Right click on him and click save as, browser box appears, choose desktop then save. Click on upload signature picture. Broweser box appears, select desktop, then the little man, upload, Save signature, wham bam thank you mam. good luck dude. not sure how pc savvy you are so no offence in the msg, peace bru. DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

lol..i did all that!...i tryed with an old pic before in the past too and it didnt work..doesnt like me for some reason! lol...just took some pics of my ladies i'll post a few i nhere once they upload!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

Few random pics..


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 17, 2010)

Here are some flixs of my future grow space(7 DAYS LEFT)


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 17, 2010)

I see a ton of strains that have diesel in them, my sour cream is supposed to be a cutting from the original sour diesel crossed with a g-13 haze. Sounds good to me, my question is always where do these strains come from? Which is the mother, which is the father and how were they developed?

Anybody know off the top of your head what makes up diesel?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 17, 2010)

gnome grown, absolutely gorgeous girls, congratulations.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks dude! thanks for the rep too! 

EDIT: Figured out how to get the light bulb in my sig!


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 17, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hmm.. Im so up in the air about all this. Im thinking about getting a 400w and a res chiller. My res temp feels warm and Im getting a little root rot. I think partly because its a 25 gal res, After this grow Im thinking about just buying one of those 40gal hydrofarm res's. But for now, I was looking at a 1/2 hp res chiller. It says it can cool up to 39 degrees F. So for now, Im looking at a 400w so I can go perpetual, and a tri meter so I can monitor my res, and a chiller so that I can cool my little res now, and upgrade to the bigger res later. Take a look at my journal and room, let me know what you guys think. I could use the expertise. This is my first grow, but Im upgrading thinking about what it could be in the future. If only I had known to just buy an industrial Airpump for $60 rather than 2 fishtank pumps for $40 each... Lame wasted money. Im hoping you guys can save me from that.
> 
> BTW Orgnlmrwiggles, Im really impressed with your GDP crop. Mad props.


thanks. if only i could get my soils to fatten as much as that hydro


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 17, 2010)

Well my girls are finally heading into the home stretch. I'm hoping a week more for the sour cream, maybe two. Two more weeks for the strawberry haze and a week more for the malawi 99 and arjan's haze.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 17, 2010)

The tent is on the same 12/12 schedule as my big girls. My mutant produced a three leaved mutant of her own, yipee, I'm such a happy father. The bags in the pic...b is for bagseed, m is for mutant seeds and tb is thc bomb.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 17, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Mcpurps the breeder is calling it kish now...http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=217


thanks for the lilnk i wonder why its called kish now. have u ever ordered from them, and if so how were they.


went fishing today at a lake called lost creek. caught 4 trout my biggest was abour 14 inches its in the pic below.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Here are some flixs of my future grow space(7 DAYS LEFT)


 your gunna need a tall table to get your plants close to those cfls....lmfao. you gotta be stoked about all that space.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 17, 2010)

the girls :


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I see a ton of strains that have diesel in them, my sour cream is supposed to be a cutting from the original sour diesel crossed with a g-13 haze. Sounds good to me, my question is always where do these strains come from? Which is the mother, which is the father and how were they developed?
> 
> Anybody know off the top of your head what makes up diesel?


They way I look at it HEads up. There are probably a fixed amount of landrace genetics in the worl. These have been crossed and bred through the ages. When you get one particular strain that get used for breading, this is generally just one pheno that has particular traits...like the UK Cheese which originally came from an old Skunk plant. The Diesel or Chemdog range came from a grower who found a gem and used that to bread with....I think it's a simple as that probably. What actually makes up Diesel, I would imagine it is some sort of afghani or nepalese weed with the rich potent smell. I wouldn't have thought it was an African based weed....so I guess the answer is, No, I don't know off the top of my head. Soz.

DST


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2010)

A request to the 600. Please spare a minutes thought for my good man Jeroen H, brother to my very good friends, husband and father of two very young children. 

Killed in Afghanistan in the last couple of days.

Much love, Jeroen much love bru.

DST out.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2010)

morning/afternoon boys and girls hope we are well? i'm back to work 2day  lol 

i watched this vid on Kmoo's journal, its about breeding MJ, quite interesting.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317464-kmoos-blueberry-trainwreck-coco-grow-4.html

edit, edit - i'm on 40post threads so that probs aint the right link. if ur interested i'm sure u'll find it. its near the end 


Fingerez

edit - just noticed ur post D. RIP to your good friend bro, sad news


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2010)

DST said:


> A request to the 600. Please spare a minutes thought for my good man Jeroen H, brother to my very good friends, husband and father of two very young children.
> 
> Killed in Afghanistan in the last couple of days.
> 
> ...


sad to hear that man. those boys should all be home.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 18, 2010)

DST, this is a line from an old song from a band called Grin featuring Nils Lofgren.

Why is peace always on the run, born in joy and silenced with a gun.

Oddly enough it's called, Ain't love nice.

May your friend rest in peace.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I see a ton of strains that have diesel in them, my sour cream is supposed to be a cutting from the original sour diesel crossed with a g-13 haze. Sounds good to me, my question is always where do these strains come from? Which is the mother, which is the father and how were they developed?
> 
> Anybody know off the top of your head what makes up diesel?


 Legendary strain coming from USA.

This genetic arrive to New York by a cultivator who makes a cross with Super Skunk x Northern Lights strain, to made the Diesel line, called Diesel to remember the smell that she produces when she`s fresh. Diesel it is one of the most selled and cunsommed strains in the USA, it says lot on the exceptional popularity of this strain. The strong criteriums of this strain are: the very caracteristic taste between citrus and mandarin mixed with a `fuel` smell, the taste is very persistant, and it`s one the top success point of the Diesel.

Sweet sativa taste, relaxing. It`s a very enjoyable plant with their low CBD level, the effect is much more cerebral than physical. Very easy to grown, this plant is moderaly resistant to the fungus attacks on the cold and moist areas, in mediteraneum sea this plant don`t have fungus problems. The contained growth and an excellent production makes of this plant an excellent choice as well for the outdoor culture if the taste is the n°1 factor.

Genetic: 40% Indica; 60% Sativa
Genotype: Mexican Sativa x Afghani
Flowering Time Indoor: 60 - 70 days.........Hey heads up check out the site (seedfinder.com) has most known strain genetics


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the lilnk i wonder why its called kish now. have u ever ordered from them, and if so how were they.
> 
> 
> went fishing today at a lake called lost creek. caught 4 trout my biggest was abour 14 inches its in the pic below.


 Nope Mcpurps I never ordered from that company. I just googled shiskaberry and seen that there was a name change to Kish and thats the only company I seen had it


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 18, 2010)

with 400 watts of hps and 200 watts of cfl can i join the 600 club?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you willie. I came across the the genetics poking around a bit on different seed sites after I posted the question.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Nope Mcpurps I never ordered from that company. I just googled shiskaberry and seen that there was a name change to Kish and thats the only company I seen had it


i googled it to and i came across spice of life seeds that have the origal shishkaberry breed by steve somthin. but i it doesnt say anywhere that i can order. also came acrros shishkabery #3 bbut thats not what i want. i want the origanl with the blueberry in it. im sure ill keep this strain one way or another



today i flushed one of my shishkaberry and i will chop her when ever she really starts to show signs of death so most likely a week. i am flushing with plain water and mallases. the other shishka wich is fatter by far got another feed to day and she will proably start a flush when my other girl is chopped. alot of pics of the plants. and of course my small one wich will be my blunt plant should get at leat 7 grams off her if not more. if i wasnt only allowed 6 mature plants i would grow about 100 of these small shishka clones as a sog grow. mine should produce 7 gs and if i would have vegged for a few days im sure a half o off each plant would be easy so a half o off 100 small plants would be a nice 50 ozs.

and man the smell of these shishka is incredibal. smells like a bag of unopend skiitles that have been getting melted in the hot sun and then opend and a rush of a fruity candy smell hits u so great and cant wait for the smoke. heres some pics more in my journal.

also i ahve some minor foxtailling happining to one plant, and i have done research and no one has a clear definate answer as to why this happens and how to stop it so if any of yall know inform me please


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 18, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> your gunna need a tall table to get your plants close to those cfls....lmfao. you gotta be stoked about all that space.


LMAO no CFLS but i do have a question i posted a forum up if people wouldnt mind checking it out and giving me some input on ballast https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/322972-best-600-w.html


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 18, 2010)

sickstoner said:


> with 400 watts of hps and 200 watts of cfl can i join the 600 club?


Im not the pres but id say cmon in. 

Just touched down from gods coutry gonna work on an update here. Pics of the outdoor adventures.  1BMM


----------



## TheWeedBaron (Apr 18, 2010)

*Here are some of my Trainwreck, Bubba Kush, & Blue Widow ladies flowering under 600's...*


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey there peeps just got back from probably the coolest life experience ive ever had. 

I made some time to get away from it all with my dog Rocco and my partner life long friend and his dog lincoln for some good ole guerilla gardening in gods country. I got 4 of my original 5 still going strong and after a 4 hour 5-7 mile hike this morning i planted 20 more of the purp clones. So without further jaw heres some pics.







Purp Momma 4/16/2010







Rooted purp clones vegged week under 1 600 MH. 4/16/2010.







Set #2 just 1 week in the soil. & by god they had some nice roots when i put em in the ground.







Time to rock the headband lol.







Rocco Loco guarding the stash haaahhaa..







Welcome to GODS Country. This is our camp and party pad lol. Me and a few of my brothers had a nice fire in the TP last night got hella fried and drunk of course haha. Slept right next to the fire. IT WAS FUCKING GREAT....... First real camping trip ive took with my dog where he could just run wild. All pot growing aside this time with my dog was just ZEN.. 






Alive on arrival getting climatized for the night. 







The ultimate HPS. This is my SPIZZOT. Its 4pm and on a south western valley. Just a fucking beautiful spot. Theres alot of thorny berry bushes which are gonna be key in this lil patch. No fucking way any bubba is gonna wanna belly crawl under thorn bushes to see whats on the other side lol. Deer cam will catch that dumbsky.







This is just 1 of the original 5 purp clones i put out 2 weeks ago. No attention at all has been givin to it. She looks perty fkn good.







New patch this clone is 2 weeks old from roots. Most all of the clones look jus the same.







This is the one i lost last trip. couldnt find it for the life of me. This would be clone 5 purp original set. 2 weeks in the woods in gods country. 

Man words just cant express how fucking cool this weekend has been. My hippy fellow growers of gods country have really liked how my caddy cloner has been pumping out the roots. That is the 2nd 1 i built for them. any ways off to the fart sack peace 1BMM.....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2010)

For round 2 in my hut!


----------



## benefit420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey 600 crew im new to all sets of RIU heres my 600 watt setup currently have a Metal Halide Bulb in. I got a HPS for flowering when the time comes. I spent all my money on the hood bulbs and ballast so I went cheap on the ventting. Cheap wall mart fans and allum ducting does a great job =D.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, this is a line from an old song from a band called Grin featuring Nils Lofgren.
> 
> Why is peace always on the run, born in joy and silenced with a gun.
> 
> ...


Great line Heads Up. Thanks all for the kind words guys.

Welcome to all the new members of the 600. I wonder, if like the Spartan 300, when we will become the 600, 600.

Have a great week people,  to all.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

I can jus see it now, in that pass up in the mountains and 600 stoners emerge weelding light bulbs and hoods lol, bongs in holsters an massive glowing blunts hanging out their mouths. " This IS SPONTERS"


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice image Westy....I can even scream loudly in that good old Spartan/Scottish accent....never knew the Spartans sounded like they were from the West coast of Scotland, hahaha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

I understand and robin hood was an American, Robert the Bruce was an Astrailian, crazyness everywhere.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 19, 2010)

I just got out of my grow room for my morning watering. I'm closing in on the home stretch and even though I said I would never flush my plants again, I'm flushing them. I've been using jack's classic blossom booster during flowering this grow. My plants are starting to get yellow leaves and my malawi 99 is turning completely golden with all her yellow leaves so I figured why not just flush them and let the girls use up what they have left in them.

I planted three beans from my mutant girl, one of them has turned into a mutant with three leaf sets instead of two. Two of my plants that I thought might not make it, one has also turned into a two headed mutant, she's growing two tops on her own. The plants in my tent are just a supplement to my main grow so it's strictly an experiment anyway. I'll get some pics up this weekend when you can see my little two headed monster better, she's just starting to pop so by the weekend you should be able to see it pretty well.

Very nice masonman, good luck with your grow under the sun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

ok 600!!! need to pull ya shirts peeps 

im about to get my guerilla on, 10 or so beans popped mixed bag got my kit ready to rock am staking out some sites over the next couple of weeks. my question is this how many times do you go back to your spots? just plant and forget or say a couple maybe 3 times?

im thinking as long as theres a good water source nearby or plenty of rainfall with being in the uk were guaranteed! a few slow release fert pellets in the ground ill be turning over afore the plants go in and i should be good right!?

im a guerilla virgin so any tips from the vets, shout out!!!

cheers

don

inspiring stuff 1bmm and DST!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok 600!!! need to pull ya shirts peeps
> 
> im about to get my guerilla on, 10 or so beans popped mixed bag got my kit ready to rock am staking out some sites over the next couple of weeks. my question is this how many times do you go back to your spots? just plant and forget or say a couple maybe 3 times?
> 
> ...


Same thoughts running through my head Don. Although I am going into this for the art side of it, I am also quite keen to see a few of them get through to the end.

I reckon it is all going to depend on your weather around the time. There is a natural water table that plants roots will get access to if they make it that far, but MJ being a thristy dawg, I think visits every few weeks wouldn't go a miss.
It would be wise to PH the area you are lookin at (perhaps get some soil samples to test.) Alternatively, take some extra soil or coco to create a base that the roots can grow into. Perhaps look at getting something that you can add to control the PH level.

Other than that, I am also open to hearing anyones thoughts/suggestions.

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok 600!!! need to pull ya shirts peeps
> 
> im about to get my guerilla on, 10 or so beans popped mixed bag got my kit ready to rock am staking out some sites over the next couple of weeks. my question is this how many times do you go back to your spots? just plant and forget or say a couple maybe 3 times?
> 
> ...


 im not a guerilla grower,but i do have a back yard,i have been useing gardensoxxthats what they look like,you should look in to them,i water 1-2 times a week.


----------



## benefit420 (Apr 19, 2010)

genuity said:


> im not a guerilla grower,but i do have a back yard,i have been useing gardensoxxthats what they look like,you should look in to them,i water 1-2 times a week.


These pictures are ads for the new boys n girls club of America. Now concentrating on teaching the new ones the new ways of cultivating preparing them for the future! J/P no disrespect intended.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> I can jus see it now, in that pass up in the mountains and 600 stoners emerge weelding light bulbs and hoods lol, bongs in holsters an massive glowing blunts hanging out their mouths. " This IS SPONTERS"


ah man this made me imagine it in my head and it was hella funny, their would also be a big cloud of smoke that we all walked out of inslow motion to look all bad ass



Heads Up said:


> I just got out of my grow room for my morning watering. I'm closing in on the home stretch and even though I said I would never flush my plants again, I'm flushing them. I've been using jack's classic blossom booster during flowering this grow. My plants are starting to get yellow leaves and my malawi 99 is turning completely golden with all her yellow leaves so I figured why not just flush them and let the girls use up what they have left in them.
> 
> I planted three beans from my mutant girl, one of them has turned into a mutant with three leaf sets instead of two. Two of my plants that I thought might not make it, one has also turned into a two headed mutant, she's growing two tops on her own. The plants in my tent are just a supplement to my main grow so it's strictly an experiment anyway. I'll get some pics up this weekend when you can see my little two headed monster better, she's just starting to pop so by the weekend you should be able to see it pretty well.
> 
> Very nice masonman, good luck with your grow under the sun.


your mutant is a tripoliod i think i spelled it right. but any wasy, i have had one almost every seed grow and it seems to be gettin more common with people getting them they also have a qaud one where it spits out 4 leafs instead of the normal first 2. i did a lot of reading on these mutants and i came to the conclusion that they are almost always a male. but if u get a female to keep it and breed it is what all the stuff i read was gettin at. hope u end up with a nice girly

and why did u say u never would flush again. just curious


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> These pictures are ads for the new boys n girls club of America. Now concentrating on teaching the new ones the new ways of cultivating preparing them for the future! J/P no disrespect intended.


 huh.......?????????


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 19, 2010)

mcpurple, I didn't flush my last crop and my partner didn't flush his either. With a nice slow dry and a couple of weeks in jars, I can't tell they weren't flushed. There is no chemical popping when it's burning, you taste no chemicals and the buds are still sweet and sticky when you break one open. The white widow stinks to high heaven when you break one of those buds apart. The reason I'm flushing these plants is they are already yellowing, I've been using a chemical fertilizer for this flower period and they have a few other things I've used in them. Advanced nutrients big bud, humboldt's gravity and foxfarm big bloom, so I decided this time I'm gonna' flush them and let them just use up what's left in their systems before chopping.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 19, 2010)

just found this video and its quit funny a octapuss steals a camera from a diver and he eventually gets it back some really cool footage and a ok laugh

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/93590?fp=1


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> just found this video and its quit funny a octapuss steals a camera from a diver and he eventually gets it back some really cool footage and a ok laugh
> 
> http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/93590?fp=1


I LOVE LOVE LOVE that octopus video... nice find there mcpurp. Makes me happy on this lovely sunny day.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 19, 2010)

glad to heqr u liked it, not super funny but really interesting to see and just imagine being that guy chasin it and then takin his cam back, i would have been scared shitless.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 19, 2010)

Day 50 right now, 4th flush just happened today.

EC came out at 1.1, as soon as it runs at .1>EC I'll
be choppin.


I'd never seen that video before! Great find, Scuba is the shit!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks shrubs. i am actually supposed to strat learning how to scuba. my sister has been doin it now for awhile and she is now waiting to take the test for being a master scuba diver. the top of the top i think. but she is supposed to get me and my girl some good deals on how to do it and gear and what not


----------



## imanoob (Apr 19, 2010)

right, about to buy some new 600w gear...whats the latest n greatest makes/models?

Is it still the 600 Watt Lumatek Electronic Ballast?

Which 600w bulbs are rated best? I thought the 600 Watt Sodium Grolux with both red and blue spectrum...I already use MH for veg...what you guys reckon would be the best setup? Cost (As long as its not crazy expensive) is not a problem


----------



## HoLE (Apr 19, 2010)

been in the medium for 3 and a half days,,,left for work this morning was nothing,,,got home and 2 Northern Lights times Skunk in the green containers are up outta 5 so far,,and the one Afghan Mafia is up,,,not bad for no germination,,just drop and play,,medium of Pro -Mix HP was pre-soaked with Advanced Nutes for 2 days,,,,6 more to come up ,,3 Mystery seeds(was dynamite shit) and 3 more Northern Lights times Skunk,,temps a lil warm so I'm gonna put my glass back in my hood,,,,(had it out for heat on a winter grow),,go 6 Hunnners


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2010)

wota pularva for 420 day riu has been down best part of it lol and now its gone all horrid lol happy four twenty guys>>>>


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 20, 2010)

Man i hear you. Most likely the server is not done updating yet. Atleast i hope that is it.

Oh Happy 420 everyone


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 20, 2010)

i think i like the old riu a bit better then this one. its like learning a whole new website


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks shrubs. i am actually supposed to strat learning how to scuba. my sister has been doin it now for awhile and she is now waiting to take the test for being a master scuba diver. the top of the top i think. but she is supposed to get me and my girl some good deals on how to do it and gear and what not


I took classes and did pool safety tests when I was livin in minnesota and did my open water 
cert in Hawai'i.... EPIC! I got my open water cert, but haven't done it since then, and that
was like 8 years ago, but i'll get out there again!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 20, 2010)

happy shmoking day peeps :0)

Fingerez






Took some pics, this is my Lemon at 7 weeks 12.12


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 20, 2010)

\


1badmasonman said:


> Hey there peeps just got back from probably the coolest life experience ive ever had.
> 
> I made some time to get away from it all with my dog Rocco and my partner life long friend and his dog lincoln for some good ole guerilla gardening in gods country. I got 4 of my original 5 still going strong and after a 4 hour 5-7 mile hike this morning i planted 20 more of the purp clones. So without further jaw heres some pics.
> 
> ...


What in the FUCK is going on here. Those are not my pics?????????? And why the new confusing interface??? I liked RIU the way it was. Fucking pissed me off last night tired as fuck in the midst of a huge update on the journal and wam all is FUCT. WTF


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 20, 2010)

ah no that sucks and i hate this setup to almost to hard for my stoner ass. specialy the journal part is really stupid keeping a blog or somthin like that for your own grow


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont fucking like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 20, 2010)

i love the new layout. its so awesome! it makes me sad that some people are really wanting to leave just because of the way it looks. it still has the same great content but now it even has articles!!! thats so awesome!! i think we should allow some of the most known/best growers have something like an "Ask Ed?" article posted maybe once a day or once a week. that would be really cool to read tips by someone on a regular basis on here!


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I actually have something decent to show you. Check this out.


----------



## benefit420 (Apr 20, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey guys, I actually have something decent to show you. Check this out.
> 
> View attachment 890237


Wow thats a big root ball. Your cat get into your plants?


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha no she wishes. She likes to sneak in there and nip the leaf from time to time. Its pretty amazing, that plant drinks a lot!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> haha no she wishes. She likes to sneak in there and nip the leaf from time to time. Its pretty amazing, that plant drinks a lot!


Hey 600's. Happy 4.20... not sure what to say or think about the new site. I think I don't like it. I still like you guys though... so until you all leave, I'm staying right here.

My buds are looking fat... but I can't post a pic right here. Oh well... we'll get there. I think. ?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey 600's. Happy 4.20... not sure what to say or think about the new site. I think I don't like it. I still like you guys though... so until you all leave, I'm staying right here.
> 
> My buds are looking fat... but I can't post a pic right here. Oh well... we'll get there. I think. ?


 Ive gotta say i agree


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dunno, keep in mind everything seems better the way it WAS. In a week, when you guys figure out the new layout, you wont even remember the old format.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey 600 Watters, hope you all had a good day yesterday. I spent the day trying to sort out travel arrangments for today, which have all fell on their arse. So the first big business opportunity for my company this year, and we can't even make it to the meeting because of a bloody volcano, now how mad is that!!! Cheers.

So the NEW and improved RIU. As 858 said, we'll all get use to it. And anyone who said they are leaving because of it....Ta Ta you bunch of fickle and small minded fools. People that can embrace change are a step ahead of the rest in my book.

If anyone naturally find out any usefull tips or functionality on the new site, POST it up so we can all take advantage.

A new RIU, and new era for the 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

I was gonna post a pic of thatguys rootball saying something clever like rootballtastic mate but i canny do it bah!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey guys, I actually have something decent to show you. Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> I was gonna post a pic of thatguys rootball saying something clever like rootballtastic mate but i canny do it bah!!!!


For Mr West until he gets up to speed with this posting lark, hehehe


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill just ask u to folow me and sort it out D mate lol


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 21, 2010)

How about " excuse me, your rootballs are showing."


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

balls hanging low there mate we'll call u sweet daddyoh from now on lol


----------



## imanoob (Apr 21, 2010)

imanoob said:


> about to buy some new 600w gear...whats the latest n greatest makes/models?
> 
> Is it still the 600 Watt Lumatek Electronic Ballast?
> 
> Which 600w bulbs are rated best? I thought about the 600 Watt Sodium Grolux with both red and blue spectrum...I already use MH for veg...what you guys reckon would be the best setup? Cost (As long as its not crazy expensive) is not a problem


Bump  Any suggestions before I spend a few hundred?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

imanoob said:


> Bump  Any suggestions before I spend a few hundred?


Sorry we missed your Q imanoob.

I am rocking a make from Spain which gets branded around The Netherlands so not much help. The Lumatek I hear only good things about though. I think a Digital ballast will perhaps give more output to power usage...but I run a standard one so no expert on that side of things.

I use an Philips Son T 600 HPS which also gives you access to some of the bluer side of the spectrum. so I would always recommend getting something similar to that with a bit of dual coverage. Or you can throw some 6500 cfls in to boost that up as well. I used a mix of my HPS 600 and a 400 MH for the first couple of weeks of flower last run and I think this produced some decent results. I swapped over to all HPS after 2 weeks of bloom though.

Anyone else help this Gent?

Peace bru, happy shopping,
DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a maxibrighjt 600w ballast and a grolux bulb from sylvania cuz it bwas cheap lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

k noob question time whats the main pro's n cons of a digital over a standard ballast? i looked at them a while back and heard things like digitals show up big time under the FLIR camera but i dont know if thats gospel.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> k noob question time whats the main pro's n cons of a digital over a standard ballast? i looked at them a while back and heard things like digitals show up big time under the FLIR camera but i dont know if thats gospel.


Interesting, never heard about that before lad...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i wondered about it myself but without a IR cam or a digital ballast lol maybe you can ask one of ya cloggy pals D? i wonder how much extra performance can actually be gained by the digi's?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure someone can tell us...personally though, that's all getting a bit anal for me. If it's throwing out 600 w, I am happy. If I am loosing 10 grams or something by not getting a digital ballast, I think I can live with it....I am struggling to get through what I grow as it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

ill help ya out with some of it man!?!?! hha yeah i know what you mean its like buying the sports edition instead of the standard for thousands extra but only 50 bhp.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2010)

Me personally... I am a DIY guy. So any money I can save on a part will go for another part in the grow room. So me... I would buy the cheapest ballast I could and get a deal on the bulb, so I can afford some more nutrients and a new pH probe for my meter. (insert whatever you could use)

I guess the digi's give off a little more light, and give off less heat, and take a little less power to run... but like DST said, I have more than enough bud, my grow room is cool for the most part... actually could use a little more heat (yes, nice problem to have), and I think the ballast would save me around $2-4 a month on electricity, but that's just a guess.

As for bulb, I have to say I just got a Hortilux Eye, and man that give's off some nice light. You can totally see the HPS and MH spectrum being kicked out. They are expensive bulbs, but I found one new on Craigslist for $50. No box... I think I can deal.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> k noob question time whats the main pro's n cons of a digital over a standard ballast? i looked at them a while back and heard things like digitals show up big time under the FLIR camera but i dont know if thats gospel.


 man i dont know where u heard that. the pros of a digi ballast. 1. way less heat my ballest never even gets warm to the touch at all. 2. almost completely silent, no buzzing or vibrating from the ballast. 3. safer to use. 4. mush smaller saves some space. 5. less than half the weight of a electronic.6. power bill is a bit lower and in my own opinion the bulbs start up better on a digi ballast as to a electronic. cons of a digi. a few extra bucks. this is just me though i was usin a electronic and i love the digi much better


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 21, 2010)

ok took the plants out to try to take some pics of the trichs and the color that the plant is getting. its starting to show some dark blue and purple buds and leaf. i have left the heater off for the last few nights wich is droppin the temp down to at least 55 so some more color will come out. the last ten pics are camer phone pics cuz my other cam died right when i was gonna get some close ups. i will get more photos and better photos when i get soem batteries also a new video comin soon.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man i dont know where u heard that. the pros of a digi ballast. 1. way less heat my ballest never even gets warm to the touch at all. 2. almost completely silent, no buzzing or vibrating from the ballast. 3. safer to use. 4. mush smaller saves some space. 5. less than half the weight of a electronic.6. power bill is a bit lower and in my own opinion the bulbs start up better on a digi ballast as to a electronic. cons of a digi. a few extra bucks. this is just me though i was usin a electronic and i love the digi much better


well said dude!


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 21, 2010)

A few tips, unless you are growing in a greenhouse with high humidity, go with a plain aluminum body, not painted, they dissipate heat better. I would go with a digital ballast, it's a softer start on your lights, mine give off next to no heat, one spot on the ballast gets barely warm to the touch, they are almost silent except for the fan in them, no vibration. I got most of my stuff from www.htgsupply.com

I went with their digital greenhouse ballast. I now have two and no complaints. I also use either their own brand of lights which I think are called grow-brite? or argosun lamps. Both have a higher output of blue in them then a standard hps lamp. You can get a whole kit for lack of a better word that includes both lamps and you can upgrade to any reflector they carry. I use the easycool 6 and wish I had gone with bigger reflectors. I also bought their six inch inline fan for my lights and their four inch fan/filter combo for smell. Their ballast run at twenty thousand hertz instead of sixty. They offer a couple of metal halide conversion lamps, one puts out 66k lumens the other 72k. Either of the above mentioned hps lamps put out 95k. It's not the best stuff in the world, but it's efficient and they are great with their customer service if there is a problem.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 21, 2010)

Another thing, in florida it is illegal for the cops to point a thermal device at your house, that's not to say they weren't pointing it at a squirrel when they happened to cross your house and see flames coming out of your attic with it you're giving off so much heat. I refuse to give in to paranoia. Hell, the chief of police lives behind me, I feel plenty safe.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man i dont know where u heard that. the pros of a digi ballast. 1. way less heat my ballest never even gets warm to the touch at all. 2. almost completely silent, no buzzing or vibrating from the ballast. 3. safer to use. 4. mush smaller saves some space. 5. less than half the weight of a electronic.6. power bill is a bit lower and in my own opinion the bulbs start up better on a digi ballast as to a electronic. cons of a digi. a few extra bucks. this is just me though i was usin a electronic and i love the digi much better


Sure you are not a politician McPurps, love the emphasis on the Pro and then a little con about a few bucks, perhaps saying two or three time the cost doesn't sound as good.

But seriously, does anyone have any statistical info on it. I would be interested. If you can save the money you spend on a digi back over a period of time then perhaps it's worth.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's some info on a Digital Greenhouse ballast, it's what I am using.

The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE Electronic ballasts are more efficient and reduce energy consumption. The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE Electronic ballast improves lighting quality and increases garden yields.
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE ballast features patented "soft-start" technology which increases lamp life and stops voltage spikes on your power meter. The soft-start technology allows for 50% less power consumption during lamp startup.
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast is lighter, smaller and more reliable than standard technology "core and coil" ballasts. It is also virtually silent, no noise or hum.! The ballast is totally sealed, which protects the unit from dust and dirt, ensuring a lifetime of trouble-free operation.
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast operates at a high frequency (20,000Hz) instead of the lowly 60Hz of standard core&coil ballasts. This allows the lamp to operate more efficiently, produce more usable light for plants and last longer. Lamp lumen loss is minimized allowing for a brighter system over time and extending usable lamp life.
Energy consumption is reduced and on average will save over $60 per year on electric bills.
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast operates cooler than standard systems improving ballast life and reducing temperature in your growing area.
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast will automatically adjust to any input voltage from 90 volts up to 260 volts. It comes equipped with a 10' grounded power cord, and plugs into standard 120v household current. You can easily change voltage to 220 or 240 volts if you wish.
SUPERIOR TO OTHERS on the Market!
Item is in stock and ready to ship!
Digital Greenhouse ballasts are now UL listed! What does this mean? This means that Digital Greenhouse ballasts are now certified for safety by Underwriter Laboratories, the worlds leading electrical product safety organization. Check the other brands, are they listed, probably not. Demand safety, demand Digital Greenhouse.

Digital Greenhouse ballasts now come standard with a 5 year warranty, 3 years complete, 2 years pro-rated!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Sure you are not a politician McPurps, love the emphasis on the Pro and then a little con about a few bucks, perhaps saying two or three time the cost doesn't sound as good.
> 
> But seriously, does anyone have any statistical info on it. I would be interested. If you can save the money you spend on a digi back over a period of time then perhaps it's worth.


i havent really seen a electronic ballast around here that is that much less than the digi. i only put that down because that is all i noticed that is bad. but even a few extra bucks spent i think its worht it in the long run. this is just my opinion though. heads up im pretty sure i have the same one is it all grey


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Sure you are not a politician McPurps, love the emphasis on the Pro and then a little con about a few bucks, perhaps saying two or three time the cost doesn't sound as good.
> 
> But seriously, does anyone have any statistical info on it. I would be interested. If you can save the money you spend on a digi back over a period of time then perhaps it's worth.


i havent really seen a electronic ballast around here that is that much less than the digi. i only put that down because that is all i noticed that is bad. but even a few extra bucks spent i think its worht it in the long run. this is just my opinion though. heads up im pretty sure i have the same one is it all grey


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 21, 2010)

mcpurple, it's more silver than grey and has a fan at one end. My lights are off for the day but if this stoner remembers, I'll get ya' some pics up tomorrow. Did you get yours from htg?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 21, 2010)

I've decided to chop my sour cream this sunday. That will put her one day into week eleven before I release her spirit. A bit of history, a useless bit but nonetheless a bit. The reason alcohol is referred to as spirits, in the olden days of distilling it was believed that by distilling you released the spirits from the body, sooo, when dried and cured I intend to release the spirits of my girls into a vaporizer. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 21, 2010)

yes a silver color and ya mine is from htg. im pretty sure we got the same ones but different hoods


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Budz Purp


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

so digitals are quieter lower temps and output better light eh!? well i guess if my present ballast ever dies ill switch tho i still reckon the difference in quality product or weight at the end is negligable and more to do with the bulb used. cheers for all the info 600!!!.

hortilux eye bulb is not stocked in the UK at all  ebay = 
*80.00 USD*

*=*

*51.8286 GBP*

ouch...

nice nuggs mcpurple!


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Apr 22, 2010)

I think digital is the way to go. I've been using 1 for my current grow and I really forget it's there. No heat, no noise. If cost is an issue, like it was for me, I'm sure you can find a good deal online. Found a 600W lamp and ballast kit for a little over $200. The whole setup for this grow cost about $325 and that's including seeds and nutes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

im totally overhauling my op, my present tents zip is bust my bulbs getting on a bit. ive switched to airpots and just ordered auto pots. im switchign from many trees to 4 on a rotation scrogged. 

ok so why dont hortilux have any retailers in the uk? i know were on a different amount of volts and have an earth wire but surely i can just get one off ebay and stick it in the fitting right? or am i missing something?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the post HeadsUp. Interesting info.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im totally overhauling my op, my present tents zip is bust my bulbs getting on a bit. ive switched to airpots and just ordered auto pots. im switchign from many trees to 4 on a rotation scrogged.
> 
> ok so why dont hortilux have any retailers in the uk? i know were on a different amount of volts and have an earth wire but surely i can just get one off ebay and stick it in the fitting right? or am i missing something?


4 girls under one 600?


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

> i know were on a different amount of volts and have an earth wire but surely i can just get one off ebay and stick it in the fitting right?


See this is why the Brits are masters of the English language. "Earth Wire" makes it sound so much cooler than our "ground wire". "Dr Who" would suck if made in America.

BTW fuck you for inventing Robin Hood. I first had to sit through Kevin Costner and Brian Adams, now I need to sit through a Russell Crowe version?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you really want to start the topic bru, hehe. 

Ok, can't help myself. One thing about the English (US) language, as Microsoft have dutifully called it, it certainly utiliSes the Z(ee) a lot more. Of course, one is merely pulling your leg dear chap.

DST oot. 

(I ken ah missed the U in oot, it's how ah talk no.)


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, Im not making fun of the way you talk. I was born in South Africa, again, another former colony of the empire. Everyone in my family has an accent, except for me. Im just saying, due to your reckless literary nature, not only did I have to read Dickens in high school, I now have to deal with Russell Crowe in tights. This is bullshit. BTW liberal labor party ftw. no?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Hey, Im not making fun of the way you talk. I was born in South Africa, again, another former colony of the empire. Everyone in my family has an accent, except for me. Im just saying, due to your reckless literary nature, not only did I have to read Dickens in high school, I now have to deal with Russell Crowe in tights. This is bullshit. BTW liberal labor party ftw. no?


No worries bru, I knew you were not making fun, you were complimenting if anything. My good wife is South African, what part are you from? Can't wait until July, off to the World Cup...have I mentioned that before...well I'll probably mention it again, haha.

EDIT: Not really sure about what will happen in the UK election. I don't live there anymore and will probably not for a number of years (planet surviving) to come. One thing I have tried to do since being an Expartiate is to avoid politics. Saying that I was talking to a friend about the Lib Dems....perhaps a complete change would be good, a party that has never run anything before....?!?!?!


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey I will say they talk funny. But then again people say people from Texas talk funny too. LOL Hey DST how are things in the DAM? HAs the eruption caused many problems over there?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey I will say they talk funny. But then again people say people from Texas talk funny too. LOL Hey DST how are things in the DAM? HAs the eruption caused many problems over there?


Cool JL, and you?

The volcano is a pain in the ass. We had one of our biggest client meetings of the year so far and we couldn't go because they cancelled the flights. And that was on Wednesday when the ban at Schiphol was over. It was because our flight was the red eye and the last flight of the previous evening from Vienna had been cancelled, so no plane. Wife was also stranded in the UK, but her ompany had bought her a back up Euro tunnel ticket, so she was only delayed about 30 hours...only. Big bummer all round. Anyway, we struggle on.


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well things are not to bad here. I almost scrapped my first grow. Tired of them not growing and all the issues I have been haveing. Then something told me to check my ballast. It is an adjustable Dig. Well I had it set only on 360W. So I shut it dowm. turned it up to 600w and the next day my plants grew a few inches. Suprised the crap out of me. I have already germed some Thai Tanic from flyingdutchmen. It took 2 days for them to sprout roots. They are in the soil now with the rest of my girls. Looks like I am going to build a veg cab as welll. Nothing big just enough to get the plants ready for flower. Plus I am looking at changing up my grow room a little bit. LOL no rest for the wicked. Any way I am into the 11 day of flower for the first grow. We will see. They are sleeping right now So I have no pics right now. Oh plus I have some Rosemary, Thyme, Sage, and Lavender going too. Thyme and lavender are popping through the soil now still waiting on the other two to break through.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

> No worries bru, I knew you were not making fun, you were complimenting if anything. My good wife is South African, what part are you from? Can't wait until July, off to the World Cup...have I mentioned that before...well I'll probably mention it again, haha.


My Dad and I were born in Johannesburg, my mom was born in Durban. Yea, Ive got my shirt ready. Got it on a recent trip to the motherland. From what I hear, the city is in no way ready for the cup. All the roads and freeways are FUCKED and crime is out of control.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just jumping in. Been using a 600hps for about a year now. Here is some of my work.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Just jumping in. Been using a 600hps for about a year now. Here is some of my work.


Nice work, what sells me on it is the picture of Jesus on the wall. He would approve. Before he pinched your stash.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Nice work, what sells me on it is the picture of Jesus on the wall. He would approve. Before he pinched your stash.


 LOL Jesus grows jis own in a garden of Eden, it's that lil feller (Larry the gnome) that I have to keep an eye on !!


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome GG. Man they sure look nice.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

> LOL Jesus grows jis own in a garden of Eden, it's that lil feller (Larry the gnome) that I have to keep an eye on !!


Is Larry the one holding the High Times? He doesnt look like he is to be trusted.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you, gottA RUN NOW Triming up my SLH . All dry ...


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck trimmin. Looks good. Purp,that grow is lookin awesome. To all dealing with the volcano,good luck. That shit sucks. Had no internet. I guess fuckin comcast wants me to pay every month. Lol. Fuck em. Peace.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> My Dad and I were born in Johannesburg, my mom was born in Durban. Yea, Ive got my shirt ready. Got it on a recent trip to the motherland. From what I hear, the city is in no way ready for the cup. All the roads and freeways are FUCKED and crime is out of control.
> 
> View attachment 892578


Awesome!! We got a pair of Vuvuzela's sent to us in the post from SA, bloody noisy things, but quite funny to piss the neighbours off. I am sure it will be interesting indeed what with the infrastructure. As for crime....well that was never going to be sorted overnight. Who knows what will happen.... It's a real mare getting rental cars.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Just jumping in. Been using a 600hps for about a year now. Here is some of my work.


Jump in GoldenGanja, jump in. Some real nice pics there, thanks for sharing.

Peace, DST


----------



## jphebbie2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,
Pretty new to growing and buying a 600w hps for my flower room that measures 2'x4'x8'. I was wondering how much cfm i will need if i do carbon filter in room-->fan-->duct-->hood--> exhaust duct out of room. I was hoping to run the fan on a thermostat to cycle it on and off around 78deg. will this be necessary? The ambient temp outside the room but in my house is 68 to 75 deg. Will i need an active intake or will passive do the trick?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi jphebbie2, you want to draw the air through the hood/light, this will also help the longevity of the bulb. so whatever you decide on, fan after the light/hood. With the size of your space I think your temps will be fine. Not sure if a fan running on a thermostat is totally necessary (if you want to perhaps save on some cash) I run a 60w ruck fan on my 600, not really sure what the cfm on it is. A passive intake should work.

Peace, DST

EDIT: Intake depends on where the air is being drawn in from (i.e outside the room)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

thatguy858 said:


> Is Larry the one holding the High Times? He doesnt look like he is to be trusted.


LOL thats funny.... Here is some pics off Larry with a O of freshly trimmed slh.
My gosh it was like snipping off frosted flakes cereal from a branch. That SLH was super coated like no other I have grown before. The smell is amazing too.
Got 3 oz of prime bud (purple and coated white) 1 oz of smaller stuff that is not so coated and more green in color, still smells delightful.


----------



## jphebbie2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds good man. Even if im runnin a carbon filter i still want to draw air through the system? not push it from the filter side? is that different for in-line vs. canfan? I wanted to run a thermostat just to stop temp and humidity spikes cause i live in CO where the weathers different everyday.
Thanks


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Once I went with a sealed hood and ran my filter/ Hood / Blower ~~~ Exhaust My grows have improved 10 fold. I still prefer to keep my 600 18" -24" away the last 2 weeks of flowering .


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Once I went with a sealed hood and ran my filter/ Hood / Blower ~~~ Exhaust My grows have improved 10 fold. I still prefer to keep my 600 18" -24" away the last 2 weeks of flowering .


Nice plants GoldenGanja... think they are tall enough? Question about keeping the light away the last couple weeks... what's up with that. Never heard that. I'm always looking for different ideas. thanks


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 22, 2010)

Errol Flynn is Robin Hood and if you've never seen the original you should. The Skipper from Gilligan's Island, his father is in the original Robin Hood also.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite Robin Hood is Cary Elwes... gotta love all the singing.


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 22, 2010)

View attachment 893305here's a pic of my girls today. 28 days old. the 4 girls on the right are SOUR DIESEL and the 2 on the left are BLACK MAGIC KUSH. Using a 600W HPS by NEXTGEN.Started flowering 7 days ago. Started from baby clones because are so easy to get and I know they are females.This is my first grow.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 22, 2010)

Robin Hood men in tights is epic


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a bunch of stuff signed by Mel Brooks, my Men in Tights postes in storage. Here is my favorite poster that will never go into storage though. Here are a few others I got hanging up, movie buffs rejoice.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite mel brooks movie is blazing saddles. Gene wilder is priceless most of the time... and when him and richard prior get together it's just the best. Speaking of prior... I LOVE Brewsters Millions... great flic. RIP john candy.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Apr 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;2yl6jworkx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yl6jworkx0[/video]

Just a video update from my garden


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice update... and nice plants bro... you got all kinds of plants huh. Nice. Too many for me to keep track of. Bummer the camera died... but you were just about there, so no loss I guess. Props.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love that Haze.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Nice plants GoldenGanja... think they are tall enough? Question about keeping the light away the last couple weeks... what's up with that. Never heard that. I'm always looking for different ideas. thanks


I will never out grow veg again lol. The reason I raise the lights the last 14 days in because I noticed that the buds that where furthest from the light was getting coated in trichs all over and under every nook and crannie down to the meristem. I looked under my 420 scope and yeah they where busting. So I raised the lights and sure enough the buds really swelled and the frost came on like winter.

Now that I am good and stoned (hazed,lol) I can think straight and I would say because there is less light/lumen's/ intensity the plant feels the need to rush before it dies.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I will never out grow veg again lol. The reason I raise the lights the last 14 days in because I noticed that the buds that where furthest from the light was getting coated in trichs all over and under every nook and crannie down to the meristem. I looked under my 420 scope and yeah they where busting. So I raised the lights and sure enough the buds really swelled and the frost came on like winter.
> 
> Now that I am good and stoned (hazed,lol) I can think straight and I would say because there is less light/lumen's/ intensity the plant feels the need to rush before it dies.


now that's crazy,i alway's drop my ballast down too,50% the last 2 weeks,it dose seem to make the frost come on tuff...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2010)

so there's two of you huh? Anyone else holding out on us? Great stuff guys.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

What do you guys use to cool your 600's?


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2010)

i know my lumatek,is dimmable,it go's,50%-75%-100%-super lumens,50%to75% no fan,no window a/c,stay at 78f,100% and up got too run a/c..


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use a enclosed hood , every since I set that up and started pulling air off the bulb, wow my plants went crazy. So much better.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I fuckin love Mel Brooks. Can't ever pick between Spaceballs and Blazing Saddles for my favorite.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4070004]What do you guys use to cool your 600's?[/QUOTE]

Well it aint a 600... but I cool my 1kw with a 465 cfm 6" inline fan. The bulb is in a diy cool tube... does the job.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

i will (when i sort my life out) be using a 400cfm for my 600 in my 4'x4'

edit - mainly for the summer months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> 4 girls under one 600?


hell yeah!! 4 individual scrog's moving round on the purpetual im looking to cut down my numbers but still keep my weights up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> i know my lumatek,is dimmable,it go's,50%-75%-100%-super lumens,50%to75% no fan,no window a/c,stay at 78f,100% and up got too run a/c..


so what is super lumens? like 125% lol nice bit of kit though


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

I would just be too tempted to run Super Lumen all the time (a/c needed or not), hehe. Like if you had the option of how sunny you would like it outside. Please select: Hella Sunny, Whispey Clouds but sunny, Sunny but Partly Cloudy, Overcast....???? I know what I would want!!! Bring on the sunshine brothers and sisters.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

hahahah ill have a double factor 30 please big yin


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

aye, the pastey folk fae the Northern hemisphere beware...get munching they tomatoes!!!!!


----------



## imanoob (Apr 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> i know my lumatek,is dimmable,it go's,50%-75%-100%-super lumens,50%to75% no fan,no window a/c,stay at 78f,100% and up got too run a/c..


Mate, that is the exact ballast I want to get...can you answer some Qs?

1) When you use 50/75/100/super... does it use 50/25 etc less power? 
2) Can you use MH with this ballast also?

Cheers man


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2010)

imanoob said:


> Mate, that is the exact ballast I want to get...can you answer some Qs?
> 
> 1) When you use 50/75/100/super... does it use 50/25 etc less power?
> 2) Can you use MH with this ballast also?
> ...


1)yes,less power being pull'd
2)yes,but i have not


----------



## imanoob (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuckin A 

Im so getting that ballast, you have sold me man, thanks for answering!

What bulb you running? I heard there might be a problem running certain types...is this true? Something along the lines of a film (yellowing) appearing on the bulb itself? Could this just be people burning the bulb out via the super setting?


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2010)

imanoob said:


> Fuckin A
> 
> Im so getting that ballast, you have sold me man, thanks for answering!
> 
> What bulb you running? I heard there might be a problem running certain types...is this true? Something along the lines of a film (yellowing) appearing on the bulb itself? Could this just be people burning the bulb out via the super setting?


hortilux eye hps,they say not to use bulbs made in china,due to something with the film,or some [email protected]#t..


----------



## shredder4 (Apr 23, 2010)

3 recon (from DNA genetics) 2 Swiss cheese (from nirvana) 600W sun agro red sodium bulb, lumitek dimmable balast. All in a 3x3 box. The harvest of the plants shown produced 14.4 oz of dried cured bud.......shredder4


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

shredder4 said:


> View attachment 894472 3 recon (from DNA genetics) 2 Swiss cheese (from nirvana) 600W sun agro red sodium bulb, lumitek dimmable balast. All in a 3x3 box. The harvest of the plants shown produced 14.4 oz of dried cured bud.......shredder4


Thats NICE....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> 1)yes,less power being pull'd
> 2)yes,but i have not


I was thinking about getting another 600hps for my new 4x4 tent and using my 6" inline to pull air from outside tent ~straight through both reflectors and out other side. I really want the new lumatek ballast. I have a reg Lumatek and Love it.


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I have a adjustable Lumatek. I have had no issues so far. Well acutally the only issue is finding a 600 MH bulb for it. Finally found one though. Well that and making sure it is on the right setting but that is my deal and not the ballasts fault.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love my lumatek adujstable. got that baby on +10% power! rawr!

here is a picture of a crazy looking bud forming. day 67 so far.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

1200 watt 4x4 hydrohut day 46 flowering!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!!! That's just amazing bro.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 23, 2010)

top notch dude


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gnome, you have 2 x 600W in there?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2010)

lol this looks like a alien bud

I wanna see this thing ina couple weeks


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

yesir i do!..thanks guys,just updated my journal check it out if u wanna see more porn!


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 23, 2010)

It's been something like sixteen days since my 12/12 beans broke ground. Five of them are already showing their sex, one is a male, he's in the trash and so far I have one mutant offspring female, one mystery bagseed female the two headed monster is a female and one thc bomb is a female. Still have a few left.

For some reason or other I can't post the pics I took last night, it keeps giving me an error message.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep finding Better and Better deals has anybody heard of www.Bestgrowlight.com ?? They were a link from here or ICmag so im guessing they are a good trust able company. With them i dont have to get a bulb. 
_Choose A Reflector: _ Super Sun 2 - 6" Air-Cooled _Choose A Bulb: _ Other _Additional Power Cord Options: _ 120 Volt - Smart Volt Cord - 6 ft INCLUDED _Weight: _ 32.0 lb The Ballast is a Lumetek Digital. Since im getting 2 grow bright bulbs from HTG i decided to get 2 Rope Ratchet Light Hanger - 1 Pair for my light and my carbon filter. 
Also a Oakton® EcoTestr&#8482; PH2 with all of this it would be 407 Vs what i first was getting which cost 398 and didn't have 2 light hangers and a ph tester MY MAIN QUESTION IS IS BESTGROWLIGHT A GOOD TRUST ABLE COMPANY and are the rope ratchets any good and is oak ton PH meter any good?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a 6" 250cfm can fan to cool both of my 600w's and the hoods(SuperSunII) are cold to the touch. I have the fan on a fan controller and run it at about half speed. So I effectively cool 1200w's with 125cfm. As far as moving the lights or dimming them, I have never tried, but mine get super frosty leaving it close.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 23, 2010)

i got a call from my futare grower for the summer and she needs me to finish up my indoor so i can make her my card holder so she can start my outdoor plants cuz its about that time here. she said the sooner the better so i said in 7 days. so today i am cutting my girl that i have began flushing. these pics are her outside before the chop and i will uploade the chopped version when i am done. i am starting to flush the other plant tomorrow and will chop her in 7 days. then its by by for me and pics most likely for the summer unless my grower is cool wich i beleive SHE is.
the buds have a purple to them but the cam doesnt catch it to much. well heres the pics. more pics tommorow of my other plant still standing oh and i know this plant should have gone longer but i have to do it and the trichs are amber and cloudy but still some new growth but all well its ripe and the other plant will be even better.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 23, 2010)

ok finished her up heres soe pics of her hangin. after she drys up a bit i will manicure them so they are all bud and no leaf. and then into the jar to cure for awhile. i wil end up with about 2 ozs dry from this plant. my other plant i beleive will produce 3-4 ozs. it is much fatter. i am cutting her in 7 days. i will take pics of my other plant rite before harvest and after harvest. till then no other pics unless its my dryed weed thats goin into jars.


also since i still have alot of nutes left over and they are all about 6 months old. all chemical nutes and a few organics. my question is how long will these be good for cuz i spent alot of cash on them and want to save them for my indoor crop after my summer grow is done. so about 6--8 months of them just sitting their think they will stay usable for that long.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok 600's I need your help and expertise in a major way. I have a question and a problem. My plants are huge, I need to make a decision. 
I understand that the vedge cycle isnt peoples favorite part of the grow journal. but...

They are officially growing above the light. I could top my main lady, we are in week 5 of vedge and I wanted to flip to 12/12 ASAP so they don't get much bigger. I plan on raising the lights, I have about another 2-3 feet to do so in my area. 

Should I top my plant now, give it a week to heal up, and then flip them using 1200W ? I need everyone's advice on this one. I don't wanna cut my lady, but I will if she needs it. Also, if I cut her top off, can I give it some rooting hormone and clone her? 

Also, in a week, I will have more money for nutes like bud ignitor , big bud etc.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2010)

both way's sound good,IMO,i would pinch the topp,wait a week,blast'em wit the 1200w.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok finished her up heres soe pics of her hangin. after she drys up a bit i will manicure them so they are all bud and no leaf. and then into the jar to cure for awhile. i wil end up with about 2 ozs dry from this plant. my other plant i beleive will produce 3-4 ozs. it is much fatter. i am cutting her in 7 days. i will take pics of my other plant rite before harvest and after harvest. till then no other pics unless its my dryed weed thats goin into jars.
> 
> 
> also since i still have alot of nutes left over and they are all about 6 months old. all chemical nutes and a few organics. my question is how long will these be good for cuz i spent alot of cash on them and want to save them for my indoor crop after my summer grow is done. so about 6--8 months of them just sitting their think they will stay usable for that long.


buds looking good,sure will miss the pic's from ya,im not sure on the nute's,i think they will be o.k


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

the purpe plants are from some bag seed i had a few eyars back!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> buds looking good,sure will miss the pic's from ya,im not sure on the nute's,i think they will be o.k


thanks genuity, i will still have a few pics for a few weeks, i am keeping my tiny budding clone going for a few more weeks but im gonna finish her outddors in my back yard she is small enought to hide well. just have to move her into the dark every 12 hours, she aint nothin spectacular but somthin to keep me on riu while i cant grow real plants. and mabye if my grower is chill enough i can take pics of my plants and what not.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, great show of pics. GnomeGrown, McPurple, Interga, BudgetGrower (with yer freak alien bud) and our new member Shredder4. Awesome stuff everyone. And McP, also nice harvest there....

A Q to answer, Thatguy858, perhaps instead of topping, why don't you super crop and tie them down. Super cropping is the business IMO, and this will also eliminate the couple of days of stunted growth that topping does. When you tie them down, within 15 minutes they will be resisting against your ties and trying to reach the sun. haha. This is going to make the plant pump extra power into those areas of your plant...you will be satisfied, I guarantee. Plus with super cropping and LST, you instantly have as many colas comin off the branch as you do have bud sites. IF you need any more info, feel free to PM me.

Peace to all, happy weekend folks,

DST.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 24, 2010)

yep i'm with D on the LST and supercropping, worked well for me esp it was the 1st time


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 24, 2010)

What up 600. OK I LIKE THE NEW SITE. Just pissed me off that my 2 hour long update i was sorking on got lost in the process. Any hoo going to get up some new pics here today. Thinking its time to cut a hole in the grow room wall and put in my AC unit. Temps are getting in the danger zone.

On another note I took clones from 4 0f the 5 new strains from dinafem & ghs and they have rooted. I see some 12/12 & dual 600 HPS running in there by days end. Peace and happy Saturday all. Update with pics a lil later. 1BMM.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2010)

[youtube]ADNZx3Egy6Y[/youtube]

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 24, 2010)

also today i flushed my other plant with supernaturals super leach and then 15 gallons of water and the last one had 2 tbsp of mallaes and some organic cal/mag. and small amount of organic micro nutes. heres some pics of her in the bath and a video the video is not the greates but i got some really good trich shots on the video usin my micrscope


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 24, 2010)

here is the video its alink

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12g0OuhjrK4


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2010)

yo d... Love how the music changes when the lights come on. With the little bong interlude, haha.

Mcp... type the code after the = sign (in this case 12g0OuhjrK4)... put that code in between [...youtube] and [/youtube...] but take the ...'s out.

McPurple's video: 
[youtube]12g0OuhjrK4[/youtube]


----------



## HoLE (Apr 24, 2010)

under the 600,,,in the white,,an Afghan Mafia,,in the purple,,3 mysteries,,but was real good ,,,,and in the green are 3 NL times Skunk feminized,,all are 3-4 days old in dirt from seed one week and one day


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 24, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> yo d... Love how the music changes when the lights come on. With the little bong interlude, haha.
> 
> Mcp... type the code after the = sign (in this case 12g0OuhjrK4)... put that code in between [...youtube] and [/youtube...] but take the ...'s out.
> 
> ...


hey thanks for lettin me know dst tried to explain it to me and i tried like 10 times and failed but i think i will get it now, seems pretty easy as u explained it. also thanks for the video bump.



DST said:


> [youtube]ADNZx3Egy6Y[/youtube]
> 
> Peace, DST


lookin good dst, looks like you got your jungle back and growin big wish i could do some indoor for the summer but alwell. love the looks of that barbagseed


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey thanks for lettin me know dst tried to explain it to me and i tried like 10 times and failed but i think i will get it now, seems pretty easy as u explained it. also thanks for the video bump.


lol must be that scottish accent (i'm only pulling ya leg hehehe).

hope everyone is having a good weekend? tis good round these ways 

Fingerez


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 24, 2010)

damn nice work fella's


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol must be that scottish accent (i'm only pulling ya leg hehehe).
> 
> hope everyone is having a good weekend? tis good round these ways
> 
> Fingerez


Probably is fingerez, plus Jig has had some experience in his time teaching so I don't feel so bad (haha.)

Dam McP, fiddly job with the camera but you got a few in focus shots of the trichs, nice!! I still want that guys Canon D7 that I met the other night!!! that was the bomb!

HoLe, love the name, Afghani Maffia!! Good luck with it.

Have a Sunny Sunday folks, Braai in store for me today, best get the chicken marinating. Ta ta fur the noo, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey peeps, just wanted to share this pic that I snapped yesterday morning. Also, anyone into pics of things that are not just sticky and green (although we know they are the best pics, haha) you should check out this thread. Some real cool stuff on there from peeps on RIU.

Here's the threead link: https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-42.html#post4077878



DST said:


> Volcano causes Anarchy in the Skies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irishboy (Apr 25, 2010)

can i join the 600w club even though i am growing with 600w of LED not HID?
here are some pics of this leds light i am testing out. please tell me how it looks compared to a 600w HPS grow. ive never grown with a 600w hps. any feed back i would be thankful. 

4 LST plants. day 49 of flowering, they should go to day 70 or so. two XJ-13 (on left) and 2 Hindu skunks (on right) they are grown in soil, with NO co2 added. using GH flora series. what is the avarge yield from a 600w hps plant to compare this grow to? or the avarge yield for a 600w hps grow?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

irishboy said:


> can i join the 600w club even though i am growing with 600w of LED not HID?
> here are some pics of this leds light i am testing out. please tell me how it looks compared to a 600w HPS grow. ive never grown with a 600w hps. any feed back i would be thankful.
> 
> 4 plants. day 49 of flowering, they should go to day 70 or so. two XJ-13 (on left) and 2 Hindu skunks (on right) they are grown in soil, with NO co2 added. using GH flora series. what is the avarge yield from a 600w hps to compare this grow to?


Top of the Sunday Morning to ye lad!! Welcome to the 600 Irishboy, good to have someone on board who is looking at things in a slightly different light spectrum. And your ladies are looking mighty happy in there. What is the LED set up you have? Got some pics? My very good mate is an electrical engineer and swears by LEDs (he's not a grower though) Cost effective, controlable, etc.
I cannot say much about LEDs but my misses has just been messing around on a photo shoot with a bank of LED lights (Massive attack stylee....basically the same as in this video. It is unbeleivable what effects you can get out of these things. Controlled by electircal inputs, etc. Fekkin awesome.
[youtube]zOoJgHO3ezE[/youtube]

Anyway, good day to you and welcome again.

Peace, DST


----------



## irishboy (Apr 25, 2010)

ya bro their is some pics in my grow journal of the light

here is a link
_*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300296-irish-boys-glh-600w-led.html*_

here is a pic of it lite up. its the bigger one on the *right hand side* that i grew these plants with, the other one is a smaller 126w one from a different company that didnt work to good for me. 

thanks for the kind words brother. please feel free everyone to tell me how u think my led grow matches up to 600w hid plants?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks mad!! Forgot to say, not really 100% about average yiled, I just done my first grow with a 600 (previously bumped the 400) but I am guessing around 14oz, there or there abouts. I got 22oz last run, but I had a 400 in there as well. I guess it all depends on your space, type of plant (big or small yielder), etc. I always say, as long as you are happy with what you are growing....keep on growing.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 25, 2010)

Pardon my french, but fuck me runnin'. It boggles my mind to think my electric is so unreliable. It's just after eight in the morning in currently sunny central florida, my electricity just bugged out again, just like it did for a couple of seconds yesterday morning right around this time. I feel like I'm caught between a rock and a hard space, my gut feeling is to write a scathing letter to the local electric company basically saying I feel like I'm living in a third world country. This is no lie, my electric goes off an average of fifty times a year if not more, and it's been happening for years. It's just that I'm at the end of flowering and it's really pissing me off. My only saving grace is that my t-5 comes back on immediately and keeps the room from being completely dark. The front of the tent I keep open since it's on the same schedule as my hid lights.

That seventy five bucks or so that I spent on my CAP HLC-2e has turned out to be a great investment. It won't let my lights start for fifteen minutes after a power outage.

It's not my electric in my house. I just had a new 200amp service installed six months ago. My circuits for my grow room are dedicated circuits, nothing else in on them but my grow room stuff. It's not an internal problem in my house. I pay my electric bill every month, it's even gone down with all my stuff running since three other people that were living here are no longer here. My average electric bill with four people here was around two fifty a month higher in the summer. Last month it was just over two hundred, this months was just under two hundred. Oddly enough my monthly usage chart is eerily the same on the back of my bills.

So, any suggestions? I really, really want to write them and just blast away but my mother always told me you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Should I try the diplomatic route first?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Pardon my french, but fuck me runnin'. It boggles my mind to think my electric is so unreliable. It's just after eight in the morning in currently sunny central florida, my electricity just bugged out again, just like it did for a couple of seconds yesterday morning right around this time. I feel like I'm caught between a rock and a hard space, my gut feeling is to write a scathing letter to the local electric company basically saying I feel like I'm living in a third world country. This is no lie, my electric goes off an average of fifty times a year if not more, and it's been happening for years. It's just that I'm at the end of flowering and it's really pissing me off. My only saving grace is that my t-5 comes back on immediately and keeps the room from being completely dark. The front of the tent I keep open since it's on the same schedule as my hid lights.
> 
> That seventy five bucks or so that I spent on my CAP HLC-2e has turned out to be a great investment. It won't let my lights start for fifteen minutes after a power outage.
> 
> ...


Thats a tough one, but as a customer you deserve an explanation as to why your electric supply is so unreliable. This is one of the monitors of rating your country as 1st, 2nd or 3rd, so I would also mention that. I know that in SA even the power outages are not as extreme. So go get Diplomtic on their asses Heads Up!! Complaining nicely is the ONLY way.....at first.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 25, 2010)

My partner just called, he should be here in a couple of minutes. I was just about to give the sour cream her last rites, may her soul live in my head.

I'll do that DST, I'm going to tell them to go to hell in such a nice way, they'll be looking forward to the trip.

Gotta' go, chopping time.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, Whats up guys.

Some pictures from yesterday. Lookie who I was hanging out with in Greenhouse VIP.

View attachment 899405 View attachment 899406


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 25, 2010)

thtaguy858, i tried lookin at the attachments and it wont let me says theri invalid or some shit


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, half of my sour cream is chopped. I took off the top buds and left the bottom half of the plant intact and put it back under the lights for another week, see what happens. Next week is going to be the strawberry haze and maybe the malawi 99. Beside the 'top' I got eleven real nice other buds, two smaller ones and as stated half the plant is left to trim. It's looking like an ounce and a half or two is possible.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 25, 2010)

My beans broke ground around the sixth or seventh of this month, they're not even three weeks old and five of them are females. Two thc bomb females, two of my mutants beans turned out female and one mystery bag seed is a female. I'm hoping a couple more will show sex tomorrow.

There's not much to see so I'll give my mutants their fifteen minutes of fame. The pic that looks normal is my three leaved mutant, the others are obvious.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 25, 2010)

that sour cream looks dank heads up great work. also on the mutants, i like pic #'s 1 and 3 the 2nd looks a bit to mutany. glad to hear the tripolyiod ( i think thats how its spelt) was a female.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, pics two and four are my real gnarly plants. They are so deformed it's pathetic. I'll give them another week to see what develops. They were both physically challenged at birth. Like I said, I'm a sucker for the underdog plants.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 25, 2010)

It's about time for me to settle in to some learning, however slanted the facts may be. I'm pretty sure way back when in this thread I mentioned I'm a history channel addict. Tonight starts I think a six part series called America, the history of us. I'm curious to see how much artistic inspiritation enters the factual arena, like I'm some kind of world history professor or something.

Anyway I'm off to see some of the bad things we've done in out history, wrapped in glory of course.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok lets try this again.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> also today i flushed my other plant with supernaturals super leach and then 15 gallons of water and the last one had 2 tbsp of mallaes and some organic cal/mag. and small amount of organic micro nutes. heres some pics of her in the bath and a video the video is not the greates but i got some really good trich shots on the video usin my micrscope


Damn Mcpurps looking great man. Too bad your giving your card away tho. Your crops been getting better, probably better than what your outdoor friend grower is gonna do Lol.


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 26, 2010)

51 days flowering. Taking her in 10 days or so


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Well, half of my sour cream is chopped. I took off the top buds and left the bottom half of the plant intact and put it back under the lights for another week, see what happens. Next week is going to be the strawberry haze and maybe the malawi 99. Beside the 'top' I got eleven real nice other buds, two smaller ones and as stated half the plant is left to trim. It's looking like an ounce and a half or two is possible.


Half and a half Heads Up, well the first half looks mighty fine. Great looking plant. Been a while since I smoked Sour Cream.



Heads Up said:


> My beans broke ground around the sixth or seventh of this month, they're not even three weeks old and five of them are females. Two thc bomb females, two of my mutants beans turned out female and one mystery bag seed is a female. I'm hoping a couple more will show sex tomorrow.
> 
> There's not much to see so I'll give my mutants their fifteen minutes of fame. The pic that looks normal is my three leaved mutant, the others are obvious.


Fuggily looking seedlings HeadsUp, sometimes they can be keepers though!....sometimes not!! lol.



thatguy858 said:


> Ok lets try this again.
> 
> View attachment 900039
> 
> View attachment 900040


Hey 858, sorry dude, I don't know who they are....one of them looks like someone my wife works with...



williewill420 said:


> 51 days flowering. Taking her in 10 days or so


Just fresh from a shower, that Lapis looks the bomb lad!! No Pretendica there!!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 26, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Damn Mcpurps looking great man. Too bad your giving your card away tho. Your crops been getting better, probably better than what your outdoor friend grower is gonna do Lol.


thanks wilie, ya i have noticed my grows getting better and better and this one is by far the best weed and yeild. but i doubt it is as good as my outdoor grwer can do. she averages 3-5 pounds aplant depending on strain. she grows alot of strains. she is gonna supplie me for the whole summer and then at the end i will get my plants all free she doesnt charge a thing. also as soon as i hand my card over i get an ounce of weed and can pretty much get weed when ever im out. i go through about an 1-2 every 2 weeks though and she is ok with that. also we are making contracts to ensure everyones safety and medicane being received. we write down when she gave it to me, how much, what kind, how much i am getting at the end in october. we are pretty much documenting every thing we do to keep it all legal and safe


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 26, 2010)

alright my buds went into the jars today the branches are still bendy cuz thtas just how i do it to ensure a very slow dry. i am guestimating i will get 2-2 1/2 ozs when its completely dry. each one of my jars fits and oz give or take a few grams comfortably so threee jars is about 3 ozs. but i think 2 and a half is more like it. my other plant is gonna produce way more i am choppin her to morrow cuz i just want to hurry up and finish so i can get the outdoor goin. will post pics tommorow.
here is some almost completey dry shishkaberry it smells so good. not even like weed at all more like just a berry it taste so fuckin good to i wish i could share smells and smoke with some of you peeps on here but i cant. heres the pics


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

Mad looking bud McPurps. Well done chief. Happy medicating.


mcpurple said:


> alright my buds went into the jars today the branches are still bendy cuz thtas just how i do it to ensure a very slow dry. i am guestimating i will get 2-2 1/2 ozs when its completely dry. each one of my jars fits and oz give or take a few grams comfortably so threee jars is about 3 ozs. but i think 2 and a half is more like it. my other plant is gonna produce way more i am choppin her to morrow cuz i just want to hurry up and finish so i can get the outdoor goin. will post pics tommorow.
> here is some almost completey dry shishkaberry it smells so good. not even like weed at all more like just a berry it taste so fuckin good to i wish i could share smells and smoke with some of you peeps on here but i cant. heres the pics


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for blowin the pic up dst. and in about a month it will be good i am gonna let it cure for awhile i will smoke some of it as it cures but just a lil. as soon as i hand my card over i start to get my other meds so i should be set for awhile


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2010)

how much do you get from your caregiver?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 26, 2010)

well i was talking to her the other day about it and i told her i smoke about 1-2 ozs of weed every 2 weeks and she said that would be fine. she says the most she can give me at one time is a pound cuz thats the legal limit although in oregon i think its a pound and a half. she wont give me a pound every 2 weeks though as thats alot of weed to go through with out sellin it wich i am not doin at all its all for medicinal use. as soon as i make her my grower she will give me an ounce that day. and supplu me all summer until the contract date end period somtime in october i beleive. and after the summer she gives me my plants. we are still talkin about some stuff though im pretty sure tomorrow is when i will give her my card, i decided to chop my other girl today and it was great, gonna be at least 3 ozs dry. pics will be up tommorow though, im tired. also she will only be growing for me in the summer i do my indoor


----------



## HoLE (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok,,drop and play in the medium on the 15th,,,up on the 19 th and 20 th,,,white cup is Afghan Mafia goin wild,,only 7 days above ground


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> alright my buds went into the jars today the branches are still bendy cuz thtas just how i do it to ensure a very slow dry. i am guestimating i will get 2-2 1/2 ozs when its completely dry. each one of my jars fits and oz give or take a few grams comfortably so threee jars is about 3 ozs. but i think 2 and a half is more like it. my other plant is gonna produce way more i am choppin her to morrow cuz i just want to hurry up and finish so i can get the outdoor goin. will post pics tommorow.
> here is some almost completey dry shishkaberry it smells so good. not even like weed at all more like just a berry it taste so fuckin good to i wish i could share smells and smoke with some of you peeps on here but i cant. heres the pics


Mmm nice work mcpurple 

looks like a lot of fire bud to me


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice lookin' bud ya' got there mcpurple, good job. Please keep us posted if you can about your caregivers grow outdoors. I would love to see a nice outdoor grow, in pics of course since I can't be there in person.

Enjoy the fruits, or is it flowers, of your labor.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nice lookin' bud ya' got there mcpurple, good job. Please keep us posted if you can about your caregivers grow outdoors. I would love to see a nice outdoor grow, in pics of course since I can't be there in person.
> 
> Enjoy the fruits, or is it flowers, of your labor.


Indeedy, hope your carer gives you the chance to snap a few of them big outdoor girlies...

HoLe, I love it how we get a little reflection of you in the shots, hehe. mylar eh!! only good if you are a vampire....don't get me started on that again...

The Sun is shining strong in the Northenr hemisphere, my little Cheese babies are on my terrace loving it!!!


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

OK. Gonna put up a copy post from my journal in a minute. Havin some problems. It's not the light,at least pretty sure it's not. I am almost positive it's from doing an overwater and not a flush. Lol. Fed it everything left in the pot on accident. What do you do.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok. First some background. Rinsed them with 2 gallons each before I left for the weekend. Got back they all grew a lot. Especially the Mendocino Purp. She has no problems. I am thinking that I didn't actually rinse but overwatered. All the shit that layed dormant just activated hot. Thought maybe the light,but that's not it. Good temps as well. Thought maybe I had a defficiency and gave them a light foliar feed,because the soil is still wet. They got much worse. All pics are labeled by plant. The Strawberry Cream and the Oddysee are in the earlier stages. SC the least. Mendocino had pure soil. Wondering if the Amazon Bloom in the others had a lot left to give,and when I gave em only 2 gallons it activated it. UB is extremely weak and can barely hold her self up. Nothin good goin on. Got confused when different leaves were curling in different directions. Extreme browning on the tips. I have some Romeo 18-18-18. Thought about doing a rinse with that on one,seems pretty neautral. Do another with straight water. And see what happens. Do I just need to rinse the living shit out of em? Did I not use enough? Not sure what to do. Lol. And I lent my damn book out.Plus wondering if maybe they need to dry out. Any input is welcome.​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Oddysee.​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Godfrey, the only thing I would be cautious about doing is flushing them again before you see what the new growth coming through is like. Flushing sometimes can do more harm, and especially if your soil is staying damp. What are your normal watering routines? Perhaps skip the next water and see if the new growth is having problems, then re-assess. Problem with coco/soil, you can keep throwing things at it to solve a problem, but unlike hydro, the problem doesn't change within 2 minutes so you need to wait to see what happens. So my advice, chill, stop watering them and keep an eye on new growth. If this is still coming through with problems then assess what to do. I assume you have checked the usual ph's etc...

Peace, DST


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah. I'm fairly calm. PH is ok,not great. Can't do anything about it till I water,lol. But yeah. Pretty sure I just overwatered and nute burned em. Problem is I was gonna flush em and start giving em what I want for flowering. Plan on flowering the minute I get all the extra plants outta there. That was why I wanted to flush em,bummed that all I did was overwater. Oh well. When I water I'll probably only add half of the ensigms I usually do with some Open Sesame and epson salt. Than see from there. To late to get a propper rinse the way I wanted to. Oh well. That's what learnin is for.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Also,opened the side vent and aimed a fan in the tent to promote air movement and drying. Thnx for info.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Mmm nice work mcpurple
> 
> looks like a lot of fire bud to me


thanks notorius it is very fire indeed, i smoked a bowl of fast dried shishkaberry weed with some shishkabery scissor hash and oh my god it was heaven just a smooth berry flavor. i never thought weed could taste like this. i am definanty gonna find this strain again when i do my indoor. along with some others i want to try.



Heads Up said:


> Nice lookin' bud ya' got there mcpurple, good job. Please keep us posted if you can about your caregivers grow outdoors. I would love to see a nice outdoor grow, in pics of course since I can't be there in person.
> 
> Enjoy the fruits, or is it flowers, of your labor.


thanks heads up, and i will for sure keep every one posted on my groweres outdoor, i will see about pics with her im sure she will be fine with it as long as theris no other patients plantys in them or people and what not u know stuff that gives it away. and i will enjoy, i think i will call it fruits of my labor though seein asd my weed is like a berry, man i wish i could share this smell with u guys. im sure you all have smelt and smoked great weed but i have never came across somthin that smells and taste as good as this. not the stringest strain but very good for medicanl use with no cough


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck with it, G. They are farely forgiving plants MJ on the whole, haha

I am having a mare at the moment with my Jasmines, and my Jade Plant/Money plant started loosing all its leaves...has stayed damp for weeks!! It's like 8 years I have carted that plant around...the mofo can't die now!


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

To funny. I guess honestly it hasn't ever really totally dried out in there. I started usin more ensigms a bit ago to break up the soil a little and help. I didn't use any rock or whatever that one shit is called for draining. Next time I will fill my pots a little smarter. Including using straight soil so I know what's in there all the time,cause I put it there. Don't think I'm gonna use the Amazon Bloom or otherwise. Will do a lot of shit different next time. Plus in the next month I'll get the 6" fan I want,that should help a few things.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2010)

hey guys just chopped my last plant all pics are in my journal here is a few though check the journal for the rest


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

ssssshhhhticky McPurps,!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Love the smell of a fresh harvest, describe it to us.....


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Love the smell of a fresh harvest, describe it to us.....


memories.....come on McP, share the goodness. I have a cold at the moment and could be standing in the middle of a field of MJ and wouldn't smell nadda. I got 4 weeks until I smell my next harvested plant.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh man thats terrible. None the less I am sure your home smells great.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

not according to my wife (non smoker) hahaha. But I fixed that today, redirected my exhaust....she should be happy now. And no smoking in my house, only the potting shed....MEN ONLY AREA (unless you is a Ganja Girl!)


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol. I hella fuck my old lady over. She don't even smoke and I got this 3x3 tent in the room where she sleeps. I figure it just gives her more incentive to move to a bigger place where I can have my own room or an out building. One can dream.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so glad my wife supports and enjoys the fruits of my hobby, hell, she picked out my last seed order.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

In the words of Devin the Dude....Mo for me!! haha


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

That's awesome. I let mine pic which 5 of the Mazar I would keep here in the tent. Unfortunateley she went for the cutest one. Declaring"Really,that one's so cute". Of course meaning she kept the smallest one 2 weeks before flower in here,when the rest are going outside. Lol. Oh well. I re potted her that day and she labeled her name on her. It's the small things sometimes.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Love the smell of a fresh harvest, describe it to us.....


well it smelt just like a fresh batch of berries as it was growing. after i chopped it seemed to have a pumpkin smell to it witch for some reason all my plants do. if i squeeze it the berry smell aroma rushes out and hits u in the nose. i have had a few nugs dry up fairly quick and when its dry OMG it smell so good. nothing like marijuana not even a hint of MJ in the smell its just straight berrylicuose. im not a great explainer of smells and stuff but it is fantastic. if u have ever had a bag of skittles in your pocket on a hot day and then just remembered after a few hours out in the heat and opend it to eat them and that is what it smells like just a bunch of almost melted skittles of all flavors also it is way more sticky then those melted skittles to. if your were to open one of the jars that contain the shishkaberry weed in the dark u would think a jar of fresh made candy was opened until the light got turned on. also when u smoke it, it is very smooth. and let me tell u i am a cougher on all types of weed but this stuff is just so smooth and so berry tasting in my mouth.i read that it is best to smoke it out of papers or a water piep to get the full flavor. this shishkaberry makes me want to grow some pure blueberry as thats where i think my plant gets all its berry ness from. i believe shishka is a cross of blueberry and afgani yellow or red i cant remember and i cant find the site i read it on. i thought it was at sppice of life seeds but not anymore. someone gave e a link for ordering seeds and now i cant find it so if who ever you are could repost that.



DST said:


> memories.....come on McP, share the goodness. I have a cold at the moment and could be standing in the middle of a field of MJ and wouldn't smell nadda. I got 4 weeks until I smell my next harvested plant.


oh man thats shity dst i hate havin a cold. i myself am fighting off some very bad poisin oak on my ankles. i hope my bud description was ok like i said im not the best at describing things or smell


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 27, 2010)

I personally would stay away from any of the foxfarm beastie bloom, cha ching, etc. I don't even use tiger bloom any longer. I'm currently into my fourth and fifth grows, I think? No matter, that isn't important, what is, is what I've learned in those grows. It's a weed we're growing, there are seeds to be found everywhere and since I've gotten that little idea through my head, I've been enjoying my grows much more. The first couple I bought everything, tried a ton of stuff, did more harm than good and spent good money I shouldn't have. My last three grows I got serious, with my equipment, not so serious about my hobby. I refuse to live and die with my plants, something goes ungodly wrong, I'll start a new batch. Each grow I've tried to make it more simple, use less stuff and less of that stuff. My current grow I used foxfarm grow big and big bloom while vegging and for flowering jack's classic blossom booster, npk 1-3-2. I just got a new batch of grow nutes, I'll be using 9-3-6 for veg and jack's for flower. My tap water is like 8.5 so I put three droppers of ph down in my liquids before watering. I have not once checked the ph of my liquids or my soil the entire grow. I've read it's to much P in veg that causes stretching that's why I decided on the 9-3-6. Don't get me wrong, I keep a close eye on my girls and they are doing nicely. I just decided to keep my nutes at a low dose and feed them regularly instead of once a week with a strong dose. I've had no problems at all. All of those high P flowering nutes to me are a waste, the plants can't use it all so why give it to them? I see so many people writing about nutrient problems, low and steady feeding works for me fine. I don't seem to develop the problems so many others do.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol. That's what my outdoor Guru tells me. All he uses once every 2 weeks is a gallon on each with Romeo 18-18-18. I'm gonna try it on my next grow. But step it up to the Romeo 15-30-15 for flower. See how it goes. Other than some of the ensigms I'm gonna drop most of the shit when I run out of it. But I must say it is fun learning this stuff,and mixin shit up. Who cares how much it cost me so far. As long as I learn my lessons and get good buds who gives a fuck. I'm lovin it. Thnx for responses.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Simple is best i think. I use two added bio ferts after the cloning/seedling stage (I use rhizotonic 0.6-0.2-0.6 for cloning/seedling). A 5-2-4 from start veg to flower finish, and a pk13/14 very slowly increased over the 8-10 week flower period. A few other bits and bobs in the mix as far as the medium is concerned as well.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol. Heres where my concern is at the moment. Kickin back smokin some Casey Jones watchin Pineapple Express. Hangin out on RIU. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL We just watched that last night. All ripped up on some super lemon haze and blue widow.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice. Iv'e been keeping my eye out for the Super Lemon Haze. Had an interest in it since I saw yours. Found Lemon Purps,but they looked like shit and I was full anyway. Thinkin I'm gonna have to start with seeds. Where you get yours,I can't remember.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Nice. Iv'e been keeping my eye out for the Super Lemon Haze. Where you get yours,I can't remember.


I got mine from the Attitude seed bank. They have been curing for a week now and the trichs are coating the jars white like sugar. The buds themself glisten so much everyone must look in amazement before pushing the buds in a bowl. Also oh my love, the smell is so skunky strong it comes right through my smelly proff bags. abut when you burn it, makes the house smell of lemons.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

D what else u chucking in with ur medium? Perlite etc? I was thinking about them granules for the beneficial bacteria to add 2 the coco and some perlite? anything else?

I havent got a lady to raid my stash when i'm at work so lucky in that respect, not so lucky in the not getting laid so far this year  i'm sure it was around this time last year i had 2 on the go lol
my tent is in my bedroom 2 but at night its hardly louder than a pc. my fish tank is louder lol

the lemon haze beautiful imo, great tasting, pukka high 

Take it easy peeps 

Fingerez


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

what no sex !!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

i'm an honest man. nope, not a sniff mate. LAME i know lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear no sex, but thats just the way it Be. Lame is those who push woman into doing what they do not want to do.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

ahhh spoken like a true gentleman bro  like ur style. just a bad year for it i guess, last year was strange enough, all girls i've slept with before. nothing like a bit of familiar sex i suppose lol.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok. GG. Thanx for the link. Get pretty good femmed seeds there? My fear of seeds is that I will end up with mostly boys. Also. A serious question. How many should I attempt to grow in a 3x3 tent under a 600. Lol,well of course 600. In order to grow some decent bud. I can have 6 but wondering what would be a proper amount. And as far as sex. What sucks is droppin $120.00 on a decent date and not gettin any. Go down the street and get your dick sucked for $20.00. At least you know your gettin some. Lmao.


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

GHB works for me, never get a knock back with that lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Ok. GG. Thanx for the link. Get pretty good femmed seeds there? My fear of seeds is that I will end up with mostly boys. Also. A serious question. How many should I attempt to grow in a 3x3 tent under a 600. Lol,well of course 600. Lmao.


I only buy Fem seeds from the Tude. and in a 3x3 I would go with 4 plants veged for 2 months and also I would apply Uncle Bens 4 top method.
That would get you 3-5 O per plant


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a great time reading through yesterdays posts. My wife doesn't smoke, and she was the one who had the idea for me to start growing. She was sick of seeing money go out the door. We also have the closet in our bedroom, so she deals with light coming out the vent all night during veg, and deals with the constant waterfall going on in there. Haven't had any guests stay over with the new setup. I hope they like it.

And mcPurp... excellent description on the smells. I can totally picture the melted skittles smell. Awesome!


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah. Just startin to look at the topping methods. And I hear nothing but good about UB's. Just wasn't trippin so much this grow cause I don't have room to bush out much. I really have to much in there but it's kinda to late. The only thing that's cool is I can put them outside if I absolutely have to. But really don't want to.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 28, 2010)

And true that on the Skittles homie. My mouth was watering like a motherfucker. Had to go grab my pipe and take a hit. Lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the compliments guts. if u ever wanna really smell it just go down to your local store ppick up some skittles and make them almost melted in the micro wave and then smell them and mmmmmmmm. or just grow some. i love this strain. i will have to get more clones of this strain or buy some seeds but i know i want it in the future.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 28, 2010)

Whats up 600. Just wondering if anyone has used JC nutes and if so did ya like um. I ran out of fox farms big bloom so i went to a local florist shop/nursery and picked up the all purpose NPK 20-20-20. Cheap to. I told the florist i was growing blackrem tomatoes I still think they knew i was stoned lol. Anybody got any input. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 28, 2010)

ive only heard good about them masonman, never used them but i want to as they are really cheap for a nice sized tub. but like i said ive only heard good about them


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool beans MCP. I picked them up before doing any reading at all about using the nutes for growing MJ. Like you said all ive read so far is good reviews. Im liking that i can get them locally. I seen they also have a blossom booster nute for flowering. But since I told the florist im growing tomatoes ill have to pick them up at a later time lol. Looks like they will also work in a hydro setup which is FUCKING AWESOME. 

Dutch Masters gold was gone run me $7-800. I may have the key ingredient now to get that hydro lab running. What a great day this has been. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 28, 2010)

Whats up all 600w I started my Journal today still waiting for light but my clones are here Please stop by and show some love give me some input https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/326029-hotsauses-first-600w-grow.html#post4092729


----------



## dirtnap411 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll be most likely harvesting a few more plants, a few Auto AK47 x Hindu Kush, and a couple of my Lowryder mix


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> GHB works for me, never get a knock back with that lol.


LOL... I missed this before. Classy Westie... when in doubt, Ghb. I was actually around a couple guys who took ghb to see what it was like. We were all coming down from a night of drugs, and I was passing out with the rest of the crue when these two guys took ghb. That was one of the craziest things I've been around... really wild drug. You don't remember what's going on from moment to moment. They kept saying stuff over and over and over and over, thinking it was the first time they said it. As you could imagine conversations were quite funny to listen to. Scary shit to think that's how people are when their getting worked over. Like "wtf, wait, wtf, hang on, wtf" over and over.


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

My babbies basking in the 600 glow


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... I missed this before. Classy Westie... when in doubt, Ghb. I was actually around a couple guys who took ghb to see what it was like. We were all coming down from a night of drugs, and I was passing out with the rest of the crue when these two guys took ghb. That was one of the craziest things I've been around... really wild drug. You don't remember what's going on from moment to moment. They kept saying stuff over and over and over and over, thinking it was the first time they said it. As you could imagine conversations were quite funny to listen to. Scary shit to think that's how people are when their getting worked over. Like "wtf, wait, wtf, hang on, wtf" over and over.


Ive never seen it or been offerd it, its a scary concoction.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 28, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Cool beans MCP. I picked them up before doing any reading at all about using the nutes for growing MJ. Like you said all ive read so far is good reviews. Im liking that i can get them locally. I seen they also have a blossom booster nute for flowering. But since I told the florist im growing tomatoes ill have to pick them up at a later time lol. Looks like they will also work in a hydro setup which is FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> Dutch Masters gold was gone run me $7-800. I may have the key ingredient now to get that hydro lab running. What a great day this has been. Peace 1BMM


dam thats alot of money for the dm. i have some dutch masters reverse that works great to stop hermaphidites and seed production if it has been pollinated i love it. and i think i saw that the jacks classic can be run in hydro but im not sure on it. i think it says on the website. i would have bought some but i dont like ordering of the net and no local sellers hear,



Hotsause said:


> Whats up all 600w I started my Journal today still waiting for light but my clones are here Please stop by and show some love give me some input https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/326029-hotsauses-first-600w-grow.html#post4092729


is that a dwarf clone or from seed. loks like a clone. i didnt know u could clone dwarfs



mr west said:


> My babbies basking in the 600 glow


looks like theri lovin it in their mr. west keep up the great work


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.jacksclassic.com/

heres the link mason man if u havent already checked out the site


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 28, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Whats up 600. Just wondering if anyone has used JC nutes and if so did ya like um. I ran out of fox farms big bloom so i went to a local florist shop/nursery and picked up the all purpose NPK 20-20-20. Cheap to. I told the florist i was growing blackrem tomatoes I still think they knew i was stoned lol. Anybody got any input. Peace 1BMM.


Hey masonman, I am using Jack's Classic blossom booster, 1-3-2 for flowering and love it and the results. Jack's is great stuff for a chemical fertilizer. Only using the highest grades of ingredients and if you notice the nitrogen is in two forms, I forget all the techno talk. I would prefer not to use a 20-20-20 but I'm pretty sure it won't hurt. My only concern would be the high phosphorous during veg. I've read in a couple of different places, uncle ben being one that to much P during veg is what causes stretching. I just got some dyna-gro stuff with an npk of 9-3-6, haven't used it yet but I'll report the results when I do. Just got done taking some pics, here they are at almost eleven weeks. The sour cream got chopped sunday, I'm letting the bottom half of the plant go another week or so. I'm thinking maybe another week for the strawberry haze and two more for the malawi 99 and the arjan's haze.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> is that a dwarf clone or from seed. loks like a clone. i didnt know u could clone dwarfs


 Yup it is a Blueberry Dwarf and Purple God Bud


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey masonman, I am using Jack's Classic blossom booster, 1-3-2 for flowering and love it and the results. Jack's is great stuff for a chemical fertilizer. Only using the highest grades of ingredients and if you notice the nitrogen is in two forms, I forget all the techno talk. I would prefer not to use a 20-20-20 but I'm pretty sure it won't hurt. My only concern would be the high phosphorous during veg. I've read in a couple of different places, uncle ben being one that to much P during veg is what causes stretching. I just got some dyna-gro stuff with an npk of 9-3-6, haven't used it yet but I'll report the results when I do. Just got done taking some pics, here they are at almost eleven weeks. The sour cream got chopped sunday, I'm letting the bottom half of the plant go another week or so. I'm thinking maybe another week for the strawberry haze and two more for the malawi 99 and the arjan's haze.



Nice plants man


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks sicc. That's a side shoot from the malawi 99, she is a sea of bud. The tenth, eleventh and twelfth of this month I gave them three consecutive waterings using gravity from humboldt, seems to be working. They are much more dense then they were before using the gravity and they still have a week to go before the full effects take hold. You know how bud tends to get sweet smelling when it's closing in on finishing, this plant is the sweetest smelling plant I have grown to date. It's like some kind of tropical fruit. Here in florida we have these japanese plum trees, which happen to be producing fruit as this is written. The fruit the trees produce is about the size of a big walnut, it's an orange'ish, golden'ish, peachy kind of color and the fruit can get to be overly sweet. This plant is starting to smell strongly of how the fruit of the japanese plum tastes. It still has a week or two to go. There are no amber trichs to be seen so I'm hoping I can reach the thirteen week mark before the amber takes hold.

She's the one on the right.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds delicious 
Those cola's are massive, how much you think they will yield?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 28, 2010)

DST said:


> not according to my wife (non smoker) hahaha. But I fixed that today, redirected my exhaust....she should be happy now. And no smoking in my house, only the potting shed....MEN ONLY AREA (unless you is a Ganja Girl!)





GODFREY1 said:


> Lol. I hella fuck my old lady over. She don't even smoke and I got this 3x3 tent in the room where she sleeps. I figure it just gives her more incentive to move to a bigger place where I can have my own room or an out building. One can dream.


lol I wish I had your guys problem. My ole lady smokes like a burnt clutch hahaaahha. Smokes like a broken chimney lol. 



dirtnap411 said:


> I'm so glad my wife supports and enjoys the fruits of my hobby, hell, she picked out my last seed order.


Thats pretty cool dude. Thats a keeper there pal.



DST said:


> In the words of Devin the Dude....Mo for me!! haha


Devin the motha fuckin DUDE is the shit..." Somebody had the nerve to take the herb out of my doobie ash tray whyd they do me that way" ahh haa hhha. The chopped and screwed version is also worth a listen. Bru



Heads Up said:


> I personally would stay away from any of the foxfarm beastie bloom, cha ching, etc. I don't even use tiger bloom any longer. I'm currently into my fourth and fifth grows, I think? No matter, that isn't important, what is, is what I've learned in those grows. It's a weed we're growing, there are seeds to be found everywhere and since I've gotten that little idea through my head, I've been enjoying my grows much more. The first couple I bought everything, tried a ton of stuff, did more harm than good and spent good money I shouldn't have. My last three grows I got serious, with my equipment, not so serious about my hobby. I refuse to live and die with my plants, something goes ungodly wrong, I'll start a new batch. Each grow I've tried to make it more simple, use less stuff and less of that stuff. My current grow I used foxfarm grow big and big bloom while vegging and for flowering jack's classic blossom booster, npk 1-3-2. I just got a new batch of grow nutes, I'll be using 9-3-6 for veg and jack's for flower. My tap water is like 8.5 so I put three droppers of ph down in my liquids before watering. I have not once checked the ph of my liquids or my soil the entire grow. I've read it's to much P in veg that causes stretching that's why I decided on the 9-3-6. Don't get me wrong, I keep a close eye on my girls and they are doing nicely. I just decided to keep my nutes at a low dose and feed them regularly instead of once a week with a strong dose. I've had no problems at all. All of those high P flowering nutes to me are a waste, the plants can't use it all so why give it to them? I see so many people writing about nutrient problems, low and steady feeding works for me fine. I don't seem to develop the problems so many others do.


Heads Up You fountain of knowledge you.



Heads Up said:


> Hey masonman, I am using Jack's Classic blossom booster, 1-3-2 for flowering and love it and the results. Jack's is great stuff for a chemical fertilizer. Only using the highest grades of ingredients and if you notice the nitrogen is in two forms, I forget all the techno talk. I would prefer not to use a 20-20-20 but I'm pretty sure it won't hurt. My only concern would be the high phosphorous during veg. I've read in a couple of different places, uncle ben being one that to much P during veg is what causes stretching. I just got some dyna-gro stuff with an npk of 9-3-6, haven't used it yet but I'll report the results when I do. Just got done taking some pics, here they are at almost eleven weeks. The sour cream got chopped sunday, I'm letting the bottom half of the plant go another week or so. I'm thinking maybe another week for the strawberry haze and two more for the malawi 99 and the arjan's haze.





SLIRRRRRPP  FUCKIN NICE.... I just popped a trouser tent

As for the ole hunch backed mason man finding time to bs is getting hard to come by lol. Its a good thing though peeps. Im not your typical stoner. The good gear wires me up and other peeps get couchlocked hahaha pussies lol. Im fucking stoned again and loving it by god. 

Also im starting to like this new layout on RIU. Bump for the efforts RIU GODS. 1BMM


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys. Sorry I havent been on in a while, just been super busy. I did my chop on the right side of my screen the saturday before 420. Hung and dried them for a week and they have been in jars for a few days now. Final weight off of the right side was 15oz 27grams. It would have been higher if I stuck with all Blue Kush since the widow only yielded 24 grams. That puts my final weight up to 32oz 2 grams off of 2 600w lights with an average of 1lb pe light. Turned out pretty good. Not quite a g/watt, but Im getting closer. Here are a couple of pics right before harvest...















and here's the finished herb all jarred up...





And an older pic of the whole screen, this is what kicked out over 32oz of herb...


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 28, 2010)

The pic is deceiving. That bud is about three inches tall. I'm hoping two, two and a half dry. There are just so many nice buds on this girl and it's a beautiful plant to boot. It's described as the golden lady, an accurate description. It also has nice leaf to bud look and I'm sure it will trim easily. If it smokes as nice as it looks, I will recommend everyone try it once. It has turned a nice golden color, I'm really looking forward to seeing her dried and cured. I'm curious to see the color of the finished lady.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 28, 2010)

masonman, my man, I'm with you. Couch-lock is fine for this time of the evening, I'm an hour ahead of you, but overall, I don't care for it, give me the good old sativa high. I tried my first sample of my sour cream this afternoon. I could feel the first hit from the bag and the head high that followed. It's by no means ready to be smoked, it's not even dry, I tried to scrape off some of the outside of a couple of the buds that were getting a bit dry on the outside. Lemony with some kind of other taste I don't yet get, I'll figure it out as it ripens. A couple of more weeks and my babies will finally finish the daytona 500.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 28, 2010)

Integra, I confess, I'm in lust with your ladies. The fruit of their vaginas is beautiful.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Heads up. I love the fruit of their loins as well. Truely killer smoke.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dam good lookin bud porn people. I'm not namin em all. You guys got me jealous,I can't wait to have some buds to look at.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Integra, I confess, I'm in lust with your ladies. The fruit of their vaginas is beautiful.


LMFAO now thats a great way of putting it Heads Up ahaaa hhaaa haha Funny shit man truely lol.. 1BMM


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 28, 2010)

53 days flowering


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey yall i figure its time i throw up some cave pics. At the moment im in clone mode until things align in the universe and i have time to watch my hydro project. Until then mother nature will have to do. Here goes the pics while i smoke a spliff of some kill kill.



Just around 100 rooted clones so far from this ole girl. Thanks Momma.


Left to Right Lemon Skunk, Strawberry Haze, Trainwreck, Blue Widow, & White Widow. All groomed to be mothers of many many many yins. SLUTS lol.



BW & WW loving the AC and the 600 more watts of mh. 1200 watts total. Clones every 5 days peeps.



Revised Caddy Cloner at max capacity. 15 plugs with 4 clones each. And some have as many as 6 in 1 plug. May be building another soon.



Just picked up these nutes at a local flower greenhouse. Have read very good reviews for this stuff. Kinda excited to try it out in the DWC/Hydro setup.



The fuckin AC is key. These plants have just shot up since coolin things down and adding more lumens. 600 watts of course. Anything less or more just aint the buis.



Left_Right Lemon Skunk, Stawberry Haze, Trainwreck. And on the front lines the purp clones and a single rooted Blue Widow yet to be sexed.



Overview of the cave. A female producing paradise. No DUDES ALLOWED lol. I will be force flowering the new rooted cuttings from all 5 new strains in the room soon. Im gonna let the lil buggers get good and strong first. 

Thats all for now folks. Still no buds to show accept for the QP of Tooty Fruity ive been smokin on. Hopefully that $ note will deminish when my shizznit is ready cmon back jack. Laters peeps 1BMM


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would take her down now, but I would rather be stoned    Thats better! So yeah here's The Church, harvesting in the am. 
She is totally coated in trichs, top over bottom. All those leafs will be saved for butter.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 28, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I would take her down now, but I would rather be stoned    Thats better! So yeah here's The Church, harvesting in the am.
> She is totally coated in trichs, top over bottom. All those leafs will be saved for butter.


looking hella tasty. so do you find if you burn the fuck outta them at the last couple weeks it gets more yield?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> looking hella tasty. so do you find if you burn the fuck outta them at the last couple weeks it gets more yield?


LOL they are not burned, not at all. What you are seeing is the dead or dieing leafs. Look below, see all that green in there, no nute burn at all. The leafs are die because the buds are swelling.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 28, 2010)

that shit looks dank gg13, and to all the others who have been postin some bud porn for us thank you they are all fantastic looking buds that make my mouth water and want to smoke what u guys got. also i noticed a few peoples buds foxtailing, i to had my buds foxtail. i dont think it is a bad thing but its hard to trim around them and it makes the buda lil more fluffy than usal. anyone know why foxtailing hapens or how to not get foxtails


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I havent been on in a while, just been super busy. I did my chop on the right side of my screen the saturday before 420. Hung and dried them for a week and they have been in jars for a few days now. Final weight off of the right side was 15oz 27grams. It would have been higher if I stuck with all Blue Kush since the widow only yielded 24 grams. That puts my final weight up to 32oz 2 grams off of 2 600w lights with an average of 1lb pe light. Turned out pretty good. Not quite a g/watt, but Im getting closer. Here are a couple of pics right before harvest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only 24 grams on a single widow?


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> that shit looks dank gg13, and to all the others who have been postin some bud porn for us thank you they are all fantastic looking buds that make my mouth water and want to smoke what u guys got. also i noticed a few peoples buds foxtailing, i to had my buds foxtail. i dont think it is a bad thing but its hard to trim around them and it makes the buda lil more fluffy than usal. anyone know why foxtailing hapens or how to not get foxtails


i thought foxtailing was a strain thing.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> LOL they are not burned, not at all. What you are seeing is the dead or dieing leafs. Look below, see all that green in there, no nute burn at all. The leafs are die because the buds are swelling.


oh. LOL. my bad. haha. ive never seen that done by cut time. do you let your soil dry out or is this what happens when you let them go longer?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey thanks man. Fox Tailing is due to severe heat. Get a air cooled hood and it will never happen again.


mcpurple said:


> that shit looks dank gg13, and to all the others who have been postin some bud porn for us thank you they are all fantastic looking buds that make my mouth water and want to smoke what u guys got. also i noticed a few peoples buds foxtailing, i to had my buds foxtail. i dont think it is a bad thing but its hard to trim around them and it makes the buda lil more fluffy than usal. anyone know why foxtailing hapens or how to not get foxtails


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah the buds are suckin up everything trying to get pollenated and reproduce before she soon dies. Trichs are still clear/cloudy but the calyxs are swollen like I want them.I never let the soil go dry, until the last 2-3 days. I kinda let the leafs fall off on there own, but not when she is less than 6 weeks in.



orgnlmrwiggles said:


> oh. LOL. my bad. haha. ive never seen that done by cut time. do you let your soil dry out or is this what happens when you let them go longer?


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh lord, Ive done it now. I

got another 600w Yield Master 2 

Lumatek digital ballast.

Ill be using the Hortilux Eye Super HPS lamp ( I got one for each light) 

I got myself some sensi 2 part bloom, Bud Ignitor, BudCandy. 

I also got some hooks so I can raise the lights up a little too. 

I think Im ready to flower now guys. 

BTW my plants were in vegging for 45 days. almost 3 ft tall.

pray for me.


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 28, 2010)

purple kush week 2 day 3 of flowering


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Great stuff guys. Integra, Mistakris!!! And good luck TG858!!!


----------



## 9oh4 (Apr 29, 2010)

how many plants can you toss under this one light? and will ti work all the way from veg to flower?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

9oh4 said:


> how many plants can you toss under this one light? and will ti work all the way from veg to flower?


Hi 9oh4
That's kind off a how long is a piece of string question?
If you are talking about a 600 w light, it is going to depend on how you grow. How long you veg, what sort of plant, what sort of space, etc. Normally a 600 is good for around 1-1.5m squared light footprint. But then you can go SOG, SCROG, big Mamma growing etc, vertical....all sorts of ways.

Give us more specifics and someone will help. Or if there was a link post again.

Cheers,

DST


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/11205494

Only 55 seconds long so good for people with ADD

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

holy fuck everyone dropping some serious nugg shots up in here today.... DAAAAAAMN

integra and goldendangja


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy fuck everyone dropping some serious nugg shots up in here today.... DAAAAAAMN
> 
> integra and goldendangja


I'll second that....missed Goldens pics...they are for sure golden!!


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 29, 2010)

My partner keeps insisting the beans we made are feminized, I say hogwash. I put about nine mystery bagseeds in the tent, one came up female. I put in four thc bombs, got two females. Three of the beans were from my mutant, they all came up female. My partner started ten of our beans, all ten females. We've now grown about forty of our seeds and every one has come up a female. I'm starting to wonder if that hog has been washed?

He also started eight of the skunk train beans from the attitude, seven came up males, only one female. Rather odd no?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Funny, I was thinking about selfed seeds, HEadsUp. They are I guess effectively a bit hermie because they are produced without a male being involved. So if the pollem is being produced by the female trying to re-create itself..then you will probably get females everytime.....I guess it's just numbers, but effectively I think your Partner in Stupid is onto something there.


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Great stuff guys. Integra, Mistakris!!! And good luck TG858!!!


thanks bud,and looking really good intergra...


----------



## MT Marijuana (Apr 29, 2010)

looking very nice everybody! I haven't been on quite as much (Been trimming  lol) The first two girls came out just fine and I've been smoking on them ever since. The Trinity turned out really dense and kinda skunky (about 4 ozs)while the White Widow was not fluffy but not dence and very aromatic. (close to 3.5 ozs) So I officially have not bought pot almost all month and it feels nice! This is a pic of my second WW scrog which is at 51 days. almost all the hairs have oranged up and the calyxes swelling. anytime now. For my next set I'v got an Afghani-goo, Sensi-Star, AK47 and counting. 

Peace 600 and I'll try to get a proper update in my journal soon. I just didn't get that many photos of the girls, it was hectic.
p.s. digi PH meters are handy tools  finally picked up an oakton, seems to do the trick better than litmus drops


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 29, 2010)

is it possible to get my tent without having to run an exhaust the hole time so i can run c02 or without the exhaust will it get way to hot???
setup is 
grow lab tent 2'7x2'7x5'11 
600 hps 
air cooled hood
1 can fan 465 cfm
1 inline booster 165 cfm
and right now i got the big fan running through a filter through the light and then out with temps sitting at 79f , with my little fan blowing cold air into the tent from the out side. outside the tent stays about 69 to 70 f.. and if i where to take off the filter and just run the big fan to cool my light and use the little fan to exhaust the room, would that work??? or should i not mess with anything and say F*&^ c02???


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Great photos today, kicking ass with the 600s


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Have an exhaust run straight through, from outside through hood and straight out other side. Constant on when lights are on, second filter/exhaust set on timer to your co2/exhaust room needs



MistaKris said:


> is it possible to get my tent without having to run an exhaust the hole time so i can run c02 or without the exhaust will it get way to hot???
> setup is
> grow lab tent 2'7x2'7x5'11
> 600 hps
> ...


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 29, 2010)

*




This is cool..... *

http://vimeo.com/11205494

Only 55 seconds long so good for people with ADD

DST . Yo DST. Take a lot of acid as a kid? LMAO! I know I did. GG once again fuckin beautiful. And Badass,had me rollin with the . Of course it's a 600,anything less or more just isn't the bus. I smoked a grip of hash this morning. Feelin great. Oh. And anyone paying attention to my afore mentioned problems,I have left them pretty much almost alone. Yesterday _I foliar fed with soap,epson salt,and a few ensigms. Lettin em dry out some,which will take forever. But th new growth is looking fantastic. So I guess I'm happy I didn't freak out to bad. Peace._​


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 29, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Have an exhaust run straight through, from outside through hood and straight out other side. Constant on when lights are on, second filter/exhaust set on timer to your co2/exhaust room needs


 yes im going to try this tonight and see what my temps hit hope i can stay under 85


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi guys, hope your all good. just signing in with a 8week update 











Lemon Haze






Blueberry, not so cheesy lol (a bit of nute burn a few weeks ago)

Have a good weekend boys and girls, mine has already started 

Fingerez

ps a few more pics in my journal


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice homeboy. Love this stalk.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok it's time to go to work, will be posting pics soon, hopefully as sweet as many of yours. Love this 600 club. Oh Harvesting The Church first (3 hours of work) then WOOT WOOT taking down LA Woman.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2010)

jezz this thread had alot of attention lat night. to sall who posted more pics great job i love seein buds of all types. also mason man. i thought you were doun hydro it looks like all your plants are in soil still


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2010)

On the plane traffic video you can't see France. Damn frenchies won't even let us look at the planes flying over it. Bastards! lol .... and I'm a fan of that stalk too Godfrey


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey masonman, you got you plants in waste paper baskets too? Looks like the same ones I have, twelve quart?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone grown any ak 47? If so how about a heads up on what's it's like? Love the description every time I read it but the stink keeps me from trying that strain. Anyone?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 29, 2010)

We are one of the busiest threads on the site. There are plenty of threads that have a ton of views but we have a ton of replies. Thanks again DST for starting this thread, it really does feel like I'm putting on my favorite slippers when I sign in to the six hundred. Great job one and all for making this the most interesting thread on RIU!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks godfry and jig, that was some serious LST  to true heads up, i enjoy this thread as much as my own journal 

Fingerez


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2010)

i think i enjoy this thread more than my journal, alot more stuff to read and learn and people to talk to. and i agree withheads up, THANK YOU DST for the club best thread o RIU IMO.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2010)

just a thought, i was thinkin about my name on here wich is McPurple. i decided on this name cuz on my first medical marijauna grow i got some seeds from a oldtimer. i got some big sin, blue moon, grandaddy purp and some mcpurple bubbakush. out of 24 seeds and all different strains only one blue moon and one mcpurple bubba kush were female. the mcpurple bubbakush was very good anda high yeilder but i chopped her early but it was dank. and ever after i just loved the name mcpurple, kinda like mclovin off of super bad. i thoughid just share that and then ask the fellow 600 club members to explain why you chose the name u did for riu. i always wondered what DST stands for or means so if u feel like doin go ahead if not its cool im just bored and baked waitin for a grower to come meat me so we can talk


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 29, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> only 24 grams on a single widow?


 Yeah, It was flowering it at only 4"(barely rooted) and it didnt like the nutrient mix that the Blue Kush did, so I wasnt going to make it happy and do god knows what to the 5 kush plants. Next time I'll just make sure to keep them all the same.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok The Church is Harvested. Was a great harvest. First off the trichs are everywhere and if I didn't know better I would think a Trich worm was all over her, I mean inside and outside of every single leaf/bud. It's super thick in there and made the trimming that much more fun. I am keeping every sugared leaf for butter. Once I hung her to dry, I took a 5 min break and went back downstairs to the dry room and thought someone took a huge crap down here, realized it was the fresh cut flowers LOL , yeah for real they smell uber strong and one must be careful. I am on guard for the next few days to keep the smell down.
Almost forgot to tell you, lol my left hand where I hold the bud for trimming feels like there is thousands of very tiny pieces of sand on my palm? Thats crazy ....


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone grown any ak 47? If so how about a heads up on what's it's like? Love the description every time I read it but the stink keeps me from trying that strain. Anyone?


jester88 is the guy to speak to about ak's hes bred with them. I got a few of his seeeds and me mate has two in flower at min. Im gonna get a shot or two of them over the next week for jester, ill post them in here tho they grown under a 400w lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you mr west. If you don't mind, how about the smell? Is it also as legendary as the smoke?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 29, 2010)

mrpurple...I chose heads up because when I was a teen people who smoked were referred to as heads and I always liked a sativa high, so I became heads up. For all anyone on here knows, I could be a member of congress, just a thought.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ok The Church is Harvested. Was a great harvest. First off the trichs are everywhere and if I didn't know better I would think a Trich worm was all over her, I mean inside and outside of every single leaf/bud. It's super thick in there and made the trimming that much more fun. I am keeping every sugared leaf for butter. Once I hung her to dry, I took a 5 min break and went back downstairs to the dry room and thought someone took a huge crap down here, realized it was the fresh cut flowers LOL , yeah for real they smell uber strong and one must be careful. I am on guard for the next few days to keep the smell down.
> Almost forgot to tell you, lol my left hand where I hold the bud for trimming feels like there is thousands of very tiny pieces of sand on my palm? Thats crazy ....



looks very dank. i would love to grow some of that, depending on what kind of high and medicanal power.
looks like somone sprinkled sugar all over em


----------



## MistaKris (Apr 29, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Ok The Church is Harvested. Was a great harvest. First off the trichs are everywhere and if I didn't know better I would think a Trich worm was all over her, I mean inside and outside of every single leaf/bud. It's super thick in there and made the trimming that much more fun. I am keeping every sugared leaf for butter. Once I hung her to dry, I took a 5 min break and went back downstairs to the dry room and thought someone took a huge crap down here, realized it was the fresh cut flowers LOL , yeah for real they smell uber strong and one must be careful. I am on guard for the next few days to keep the smell down.
> Almost forgot to tell you, lol my left hand where I hold the bud for trimming feels like there is thousands of very tiny pieces of sand on my palm? Thats crazy ....


looks really good bud +rep for that


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

From what I have read in several strain reports is that it will give you stone feeling with a up high? I will be giving a smoke report. She was a blast to harvest being she was so coated in trichs, like powdered sugar. Crazy.



mcpurple said:


> looks very dank. i would love to grow some of that, depending on what kind of high and medicanal power.
> looks like somone sprinkled sugar all over em


 


MistaKris said:


> looks really good bud +rep for that


  Thank you!


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dam fine lookin bud. I'll explain my name when I have time. But I too agree that this is one bad ass thread. Have a question for you all. Anyone know if this cute new addition to our family can do any harm to the rest of the girls? Would love to grow it in there if I can with no affect to the rest of the group.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you all for the +reps on The Church. I believe that it will be a Cannabis Cup Winner, so get ahead of the pack and grow her out now.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Dam fine lookin bud. I'll explain my name when I have time. But I too agree that this is one bad ass thread. Have a question for you all. Anyone know if this cute new addition to our family can do any harm to the rest of the girls? Would love to grow it in there if I can with no affect to the rest of the group.


 Hmmm don't know about the roots, but if there is enough room, I think it would be fine.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2010)

church..lol...i love this pic...very nice


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL yeah Kool huh.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2010)

yes...if you could of put the pic just above the plant,you know, just to cover the table...now thats a last supper..lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

genuity said:


> yes...if you could of put the pic just above the plant,you know, just to cover the table...now thats a last supper..lol


LOL I have another harvest set for tomorrow. LOL I will take your advice and lets see what it look like.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2010)

hey gg13 u do any type of clone donations


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 30, 2010)

This was under a 600W liquid cooled. midget plants only 18 inches tall but one big budd. I starved them nutrients from veg to week 4 in flowering.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Thank you mr west. If you don't mind, how about the smell? Is it also as legendary as the smoke?


wen i go a take some pics ill have a sniff too, im used to cheese and co tho so itll have to be nice for me t think its legendary


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2010)

GET UP GET UP GET UP. Its the Queens Birthday in the Netherlands, or as it's called, Koninginnedag or in English, Queens Day. It's a national holiday and I have been up since 7 (I am not a great sleeper, we went to bed at 2:30 after being at a Party.) So anyway, I am super baked, just done a joint of OG Kush a minute ago, tended my greenhouse and then decided to pay the Club a visit...well it is Queens Day!!.

Then in my baked state I decided it about that time to give you all the props you deserve....since you have been making me blush with your nice comments. As you know, its the peeps in here that make the thread. People providing sensible easy to understand responses to questions, bringing a bit of soul into the thread with music, culture and pics, and all in all, just creating a good vibe. Thanks, I get great pleasure reading this and being involved in this thread.

So, after having another bong, lets start this show.

Some music to listen to (or not) while you peruse.
[youtube]ZAes-ULSG70[/youtube]
[youtube]8aIVvfh3Xuo[/youtube]

Mr West:






McPurple:






Irishboy






Heads Up











Integra21:











williewill420:











1BMM:







GoldenGanja13:






Mistakris:






MT Marijauna:






Las Fingerez:










UrbanArO:






shredder4:






BudgetGrower87:


Gnome Grome:











ThatGuy858:


HoLe:


The WeedBaron:











Benefit420:






orgnlmrwriggles:






dirtnap411:



PhilTubes:


Jigfresh:
[youtube]C8G5ZRDdjvE[/youtube]

BigSkyBudTHC:





DoeEyed:


ShrubsFirst:






Don Gin & T:





Solcyn26:

Browntown777:


Bender420:






Tat2ue:



Now to finish off this mega update I guess since McPurple asked I will tell. DST was the name of the gang I ran with in the 80's. We were all Football (soccer) Casuals in one form or another (basically thugs who went to the football and fought another gang from another team.) I came from an area that had a lot of people who were moved out from big cities in the attempt to repatriate them to better lifes in nicer housing environments (well you can take the rubbish out of the bin, but the bin still kinda stinks, hehe) 

So as it was, a lot of lads would go off to other sides of the country to run with their gangs from the areas their families had come from (Celtics, Rangers, Hibs, Hearts, Aberdeen to name a few of the teams that boys in our gang ran with.) To explain to some who may not have heard of this phenomenon before, the Casual's where a movement that effectively in my mind opened up the Designer fashion industry in ways you wouldn't imagine, it was a step forward from MODs and Bover boys/skinheads who also scrapped at the football. But we were just doing it in Italian sportswear and designer gear. We all liked to fight with expensive clothes on...which had it's pitfalls as you can imagine, haha, but it was part of the buzz. Having your new gear on for the weekend show down Getting the latest stuff from the continent or going to other cities to pick up clothes (lots of shop lifting went on as you can imagine). 

Anyway, we came from a town with a train station that linked the north and south of Scotland. So every single football team had to travel through our town at some point in the season. So we all decided to start our own gang, and forget about the football. We just attacked every gang that came through and stopped at our train station. So we were not the Transport Police's favourite people. I guess we smashed up a few trains in our time....we all kind of stopped after a bit of an epic battle that ended up with half of us being arrested (about 25 guys out of 50.) The police were so pissed, we chased them that day so bad, they shat it, we were appearing out of fukkin bushes and out of side alleys, coming down embankments, the lot, haha what a buzz. It was proper riot material, cars being done over, police being bricked, running fights with the coppers (who ended up with re-informcements as you can imagine). They wanted to do us all with Mobbing and Rioting, which would have seen most of us go down for time (since most people had previous), but it got thrown out and I appeared at court and was told to go home. So I guess everyone decided to quit while they were ahead....other things had begun to appear around then and fighting and wanting to hug people didn't really seem to work haha. (Ecstasy and  again.) We all have to grow up...and so it was.

So on that note, a big HUG to everyone 

Peace out,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Props DST for the baddest update I've ever seen. Think you took the title from me for longest post, lol. Glad you are over fighting bru... we don't like getting beat up too much. Definitely like the hugs better. Really really awesome stuff with all the pics. Great way to honor the 600 on queens day!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 30, 2010)

lol That story reminds me of my hoodlum days. We where known as the East Siders. About 100 strong in our hay day. We Used to mob the streets like you said bricking the fuckin pigs lol. Ohh the memories. We used to clash with the chicago gangs and the other local gangs aswell. Im talking all out mayhem  People getting there fkn wig split over nothing at all. A few of my OG pals are still in prison for nearly beating a couple dudes to death with sawed off hockey sticks with lead bars tapped to the ends.

Wow im glad i pumped my brakes when i did. Out of the original gang theres only 3 of us left alive and out of prison. My one buddy got into pimping alot more so than me and he is now wanted by the fbi facing 40 years once they catch him. Im sure glad i learned a trade and got away from the streets. All grown up now and fighting is the furthest thing from my mind. Im a big pussy anyways id proly get my ass beat theses days. hahaah hah ha. 

Thanks for sharing DST. Peace 1BMM...


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

That's a fuckin riot all. Ok. Here's how I got my name. You Englsh should by now know my name is Geoff,or Geoffrey if you wanna get slapped. My last name is also English. I didn't know it when I was a kid,but my name means Godfrey,or peace with God I believe as well. When I was 11 years old ,I was always in the on campus suspension room. There was this crazy old lady that ran it that called me Godfrey. After that there were a few others. Later in the online gaming community I became GODFREY1. I ended up gaming for many years under that name,and I just can't let it go. Oh,and I got to hear a lot of it between 11 and 14 from the first crazy old lady. Lol.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

And don't worry fellas,growin up ain't that bad.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

Cool seeing everyones in one place lol., i can see i got some improvements to make lol


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh,DST. They made a movie about you crazy style football gangsters. Firms they were callin em. Pretty interesting shit. It was GSC I think. Green Street somethin. Can't remember.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2010)

You guys got me thinking of a great thread. Maybe you could cut and paste your explanations into it. Definitely a fun read: 

Explain your name thread


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Right on Jig. I'll check it out when I got a minute. Little side note. Was checkin out some threads and I guess I'm curious as to what some of the 600's think. It's about the California vote comin on legalizasion. I am voting no. I find that most people don't really know much about it. I'm gonna paste my post up that I stuck somewhere else.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

For starters you can go to war at 18 but this law will do nothing for you. Currently if you are caught with 28 1/2 grams or less,you are lookin at a fine of $25 to $60 depending on what area you are in. marijuana is already de criminalized in Californiia. IF this law passes,anyone under 21 with even a joint can literally do time. You got a nephew or a friends kid that is 20 years old and you wanna give em a hit,you could do 3 to 5 years. Also,if your over 21 and you get caught with more than 28 1/2 grams,you will be in more trouble than before. If your kid decides to try marijuanna at 15 or 16 like most kids. Or sooner,I know. I started at 11. Anyway,your kid gets caught trying it for the first time,they can get 3 years. This law is a scam and a hustle by California,aimed at people that they know won't really read the shit. This law will RE CRIMINALIZE marijuanna in California. You watch,the revenue they crerate will go to people to figure out how to spend it. But most of it will go to task forces to fight all the new crime that this law will create. I mean think about it,right now your only real fear is the Fed. If this law goes through you better believe you'll be runnin from the state too. It will be ten times easier for them to see what your doin,you truly will be stuck with your 25 sq ft area. That's what,one perfect outdoor plant? Also,if your growing and some kid jumps in your yard and jacks you,gets caught smokin it down th street and says he got it outta your yard YOU could do 5 years. The prediction is anywhere up to $80 a gram on the street if this law goes. Typically people don't get shot up as much over weed. But if it starts costin as much as coke or others,your gonna see more of it. Than were gonna need more police to handle it. I'm tellin you,it's not what you think and Cali will not get any better financially. It's a hustle. Make sure you guys read EVERYTHING,not just the good points. Vote NO.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh,DST. Thought you aughtta know that my English ass is celebrating Queens Day by watching Shaun Of The Dead and smokin a bowl of Casey Jones covered in hash. Have a good day all.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

And no I don't know everything about the law,but I DO know that it's not the hell yeah lets get high bill people think it is. I wonder how many 18 year olds will vote yes and than get popped 2 weeks later smokin and do 2 years. All the way down to lookin harder at new DUI checkpoints,California will pay out the ass defending the new Legalization law. The streets will turn to shit,nothins gettin cheaper,trust me. This law is more about control than legalization.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Oh,DST. Thought you aughtta know that my English ass is celebrating Queens Day by watching Shaun Of The Dead and smokin a bowl of Casey Jones covered in hash. Have a good day all.


Awesome, funny film!!! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 30, 2010)

thats some BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 30, 2010)

Just wanted to share this pic of my perfected cloning technique. Enjoy



Is that sucker healthy or what??? This will be the 1BMM standard for all the clones to come. 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2010)

DST said:


> GET UP GET UP GET UP. Its the Queens Birthday in the Netherlands, or as it's called, Koninginnedag or in English, Queens Day. It's a national holiday and I have been up since 7 (I am not a great sleeper, we went to bed at 2:30 after being at a Party.) So anyway, I am super baked, just done a joint of OG Kush a minute ago, tended my greenhouse and then decided to pay the Club a visit...well it is Queens Day!!.
> 
> Then in my baked state I decided it about that time to give you all the props you deserve....since you have been making me blush with your nice comments. As you know, its the peeps in here that make the thread. People providing sensible easy to understand responses to questions, bringing a bit of soul into the thread with music, culture and pics, and all in all, just creating a good vibe. Thanks, I get great pleasure reading this and being involved in this thread.
> 
> ...


man great post best by far with everyones pics in theri. also i new your name DST had some sort of historty to i could just feel it. thnkas for sharin guys always cool to hear some stories and cool idea jig about the thread. im sure it will get alot of attention



1badmasonman said:


> Just wanted to share this pic of my perfected cloning technique. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Is that sucker healthy or what??? This will be the 1BMM standard for all the clones to come. 1BMM


very healthy lookin great job



jigfresh said:


> You guys got me thinking of a great thread. Maybe you could cut and paste your explanations into it. Definitely a fun read:
> 
> Explain your name thread


will copy and paste mine their


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2010)

also godfrey i agrre about the legalization in november. i think it will upset allot of current card holders. cuz the dovern ment selects growers to grow for the dispenseries and then thats where everyone has to buy from they want to be legal. so no more growin your own medican legaly just smoking it and paying out the ass for it at a dispenserie. its gonna be just like alcohol was back then when it was first legalized. if it gets legalized its comin with alot more laws than what we allready got and dont need any more i too would vote no if i was voting


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn dude. I think we all need to vote yes. To think people 'want' pot to keep being illegal is just beyond me. There will never be a perfect legalization law, if you are waiting for one you will be waiting a long time. This is not a perfect law, but it is a step in the right direction. norml seems to think it's a good idea, and I figure they are smarter than I am. It just hurts me to think people who smoke are joining the religious fanatics in keeping our beautiful plant illegal.

This sucks.


----------



## blower (Apr 30, 2010)

fuking all looking very danky


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 30, 2010)

What would the world be like if MJ became legal like alcohol. I for one would like to see the criminal penalties eliminated. On the other hand it would mean far lower prices. The only thing that sucks there is not making any loot if your growing for a living. Dont get me wrong here folks im a working man but id still enjoy a lil extra cushion for the hard times. I dont know but id say thats why some people want to keep things as they are. How about an open disscussion on the subject peeps?.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you DST for the pic update and the story of your wild days, I guess most of us had them. Masonman, I was two foot away from being shot instead of my buddy and it was over nothing, just because.

Anyway on a happier note. I've gotten fifty grams dry off of my sour cream so far and still have the lower half of the plant to trim and dry. I'm expecting an ounce maybe a little more from the bottom half. Anyday now she's going to get chopped. I've decided to let the strawberry haze, arjan's haze and malawi 99 go another week and tomorrow starts week twelve. Happy Queens Day indeed.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Damn dude. I think we all need to vote yes. To think people 'want' pot to keep being illegal is just beyond me. There will never be a perfect legalization law, if you are waiting for one you will be waiting a long time. This is not a perfect law, but it is a step in the right direction. norml seems to think it's a good idea, and I figure they are smarter than I am. It just hurts me to think people who smoke are joining the religious fanatics in keeping our beautiful plant illegal.
> 
> This sucks.



its only illegal to those who dont have a card, but i agree it should be legal to everyone. but if it is gonna be like that the government will charge higher prices. and take away the oppurtunity to grow for cardholders only a few growers will be able to supllie dispenseries and grow it. and i for one like growing just as much as i do smoking it. dispenseries chardge alot like 50 45 and eigth if not more where m at its 25 on the street for some fuckin chronic. but i dont buy anymore cuz i can grow myself wich will be takin away if the law passes. if it happins in cali it will spread north into oregon and it will happin hear to. and we already have legal marijanan laws its just now the new ones coming are even stupider than the ones out right now. but anywho i dont want to argue or nothin just my opinion and how i feel about it.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

You have to remember that it is already de criminalized in Cali. What this law will do is re criminaize it in many situations. And the price is goin up on the street. Not down.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2010)

well on my streets in my state are great for great bud. and ive been reading about oregon opining dispenseries and some of their prices and its ridiculaios even in cali the prices are bad on and off the streets. i love oregon where its cheap weed for lil to no price at all untill the dry season hits but thats not very ofton here


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah,I don't hear much bad when it comes to Oregon and Bud.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 30, 2010)

You oughtta see some of the other threads on this subject,motherfuckers are goin nuts! To fuckin funny. I'm enjoying making some people angry. But I don't think my opinion can be swayed.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey gg13 u do any type of clone donations


 I keep tight with my plants. I put a lot of Love into them. That and I dislike when I give someone 7 clones and say "grow one for me" then at harvest they forget that a mans word is everything, and I get shorted.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 30, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I keep tight with my plants. I put a lot of Love into them. That and I dislike when I give someone 7 clones and say "grow one for me" then at harvest they forget that a mans word is everything, and I get shorted.


The only thing any of us truly own...is our word. Need I say any more golden?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

DST That was a bad ass update


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I keep tight with my plants. I put a lot of Love into them. That and I dislike when I give someone 7 clones and say "grow one for me" then at harvest they forget that a mans word is everything, and I get shorted.


i can tell you put lots of love into them, and i i would be burnt to if somone said they were gonna do that and didnt, i understand though. i just would like to grow that strain somtime in the futare


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 30, 2010)

Im with you on this one masonman....Its risky business but rewarding. I like it just the way it is


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 30, 2010)

.
..
..
.

+






.
..
..
.

=


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i can tell you put lots of love into them, and i i would be burnt to if somone said they were gonna do that and didnt, i understand though. i just would like to grow that strain somtime in the futare


 I just stopped sudden, after that. I don't allow the grower over to my site and when I visit his I bare no gifts of knowledge nor clones. But I do stomp all over his herb with my own. That makes everting Irie.
We could talk though. I'm not burned nor am I a hoarder. I am stoned


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dam Gnome Grown, +reps nice photos. I am stuck on pic 2/3 I love a finished product.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks homie! ..it was just a sample piece! tasted decent for no cure at all,once it dryed i toked it!..lol due date is may 10th for me! i'll be posting pics!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 30, 2010)

]Please Bro, I know when your harvest date is. When I first tripe across your camera shot through the tent hole in, I was like " WHAAA 2 600s in a 4x4" Been followng for long time now. So lets here a pre smoke report. Flavor, stone, etc./?


GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks homie! ..it was just a sample piece! tasted decent for no cure at all,once it dryed i toked it!..lol due date is may 10th for me! i'll be posting pics!


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 1, 2010)

Well Gnome that was beautiful. Only issue is your name is long and we can't have to GG's. Lol. As for the og GG,dam homie. I hate that shit. It happens to often between friends. And causes a fear of trust forever. I'm sorry.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2010)

So people, here are my views on your little discussion.

MJ needs to be legalised, end of chat!!!!

You lot trying to tell me that as I stood in front of the judge knowing my career was finished before it had started is a good thing!!! A criminal record ruined my Univeristy and my ongoing career. I was never going to get a job in a bank, finance house. government organisation, etc...not with a Drugs conviction. Oh gee, and my peers who had perhaps been caught swigging on some of their parents liquor and smashed their house up, or caused X damage, go happily about the business of life. BULLSHIT.

If you are voting NO you are voting because you are scared of change. I am an economist, so why wouldn't Economies of Scale bring bigger redcution and price drops in MJ. Demand and Supply will determine the price of the product (lets not start on the Tax argument at the moment.) Also, when I choose a bottle of whiskey, i go to a specialist store, I look at the malt, the age, the maturation process. That is again, my CHOICE. If I want to buy MJ from a specialist grower who has producing MJ since before it was illegal, well fek me, that's what I will do.

Has anyone every heard of an Illicit Still? Of course you have, most of you are from the US. Well funnily enough that is how our current great whiskey industry was built. The good ole English outlawed anything to do with the Jacobites in 1700's. including highland whiskey. This is where the term, illicit still came from. One particular producer, George Smith, who also had an illcit still made a particularlly nice malt that those rogue English ariostocrats still bought illegaly. Finally it got to the stage where everyone was bored drinking crappy lowlands whiskey....and to this day, George Smiths still (now known as the Glenlivet) goes strong. 

Once MJ is legal, changing the laws will become easier. There will be cases that determine how this is done. Unfortunately our generation need to be the lab rats (hopefully on this.) On the note of younger people. I like many started smoking when I was in my early teens. Upon relfection, probably not the best idea really. We are still developing at thtis age, there is a reason there is a blanket policy adpoted for alcohol. IF you are under age and want to smoke MJ, you know the risks. I cannot see a reasonable court punishing an adult that some kid has stolen MJ from their backyard....so if you got booze in your garage and someone steals that, you can be charged if the kid gets drunk...I can't see how that is workable. 

Look at this sensibly, when it is legal, the whole emphasis will shift away from people who grow. Police will no longer go after growers. It's only people wishing to grow and sell who have a problem. After all, people still make their own Home Brew, so whats the difference. If you are growing and selling, well this is a time to step up to the plate and take your share of the market. 

Vote yes to the general Legalisation of MJ.

On that note, off to water and feeds the girls.

Peace, DST


Disclaimer:
This article in no way represents the views of the author, the author is often a stoned rambling idiot and as such cannot be trusted to say one sensible word. This article was brought to you in the verdana font, using the clour matt black on this day with the straight up and down number 1.

EDIT, hope you have a nice weekend all.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2010)

I cant see it becoming leagle in the uk ever, we have bigger social problems with alcahol than any other cuntry i think, jus cant see the weed getting freed into a binge drinking culture. Id be happy with a re classification back to class C, thatll do me. Could u imajin the big corperastions getting hold of mj? Frachised coffee shops selling rubbish at over exzorbident prices, nooo thanks lol>>>>>>>>>>cheesey wake n bake>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (May 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> I cant see it becoming leagle in the uk ever, we have bigger social problems with alcahol than any other cuntry i think, jus cant see the weed getting freed into a binge drinking culture. Id be happy with a re classification back to class C, thatll do me. Could u imajin the big corperastions getting hold of mj? Frachised coffee shops selling rubbish at over exzorbident prices, nooo thanks lol>>>>>>>>>>cheesey wake n bake>>>>>>>>>>


Well you already have Standing Room Only and all the other crap chains that sell crap cheap fizzy beer. Doesn't mean you need to go into them!! You can always go to the Quality mocro-brewed ale houses, etc.... Social problems are not caused by alcohol, that is just a lubricant if you like within society, IMO. 

If I was an MP in Scotland I would do two things. First, go for full independance from England but have the same European passport (which seems like it could be an issue for the EC) and labour movement. Legalise MJ and then start reaping the rewards. I think a small country like Scotland would do well with something like that....but like Westy said...probably never happen, and I don't live there so not much chance of me making it happpen at the moment.


----------



## Skypilot2370 (May 1, 2010)

Here's a few shots of my girls Blackjack and Blue Mystic from Nirvana in a DR120 RDWC 6 bucket system under a 600W. They are at day 29 of flowering right now running Lucas formula no additives on RO water. 

View attachment 911221View attachment 911227View attachment 911231View attachment 911236View attachment 911241View attachment 911245


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

What argument about legalization? It is happening as we debate the issue. There are already a dozen or so states with legal medical marijuana, do you think outright legalization can be far behind? I'm guessing it was maybe 1967 when I started smoking weed, over forty years ago, I thought for sure it would be legalized in the seventies, and the eighties, the nineties and now the oo's. Well we're into 2010 and I'm still waiting. Obviously I'm a good judge of time, no? It's a shame that our choice of get high is illegal while alcohol is not. All of us know there is no comparison of the two. For over forty years now I have watched the struggle go on to legalize weed, we are making progress and I believe within the next ten years it will be at least decriminalized in the states if not outright legal.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

Skypilot2370 said:


> Here's a few shots of my girls Blackjack and Blue Mystic from Nirvana in a DR120 RDWC 6 bucket system under a 600W. They are at day 29 of flowering right now running Lucas formula no additives on RO water.
> 
> Thats looking very sweet.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

You know some people are just brain dead and forget where they came from and how they got where they are now. I met this guy through are wives and I walked into his dead and dieing garden. I turned it around in less than 30 days and his wife was ever so thankful to me. I kicked mass clones/knowledge/labor into making sure they had a wonderful fall harvest. And they did, like never before. So when it came time to kick me my one plant, well he gave me a O and said that all there was from it LOL. 
So I knew right there i just got burned, but I threw him some Hash and said "thank you for growing one for me" both of us know I was just lied too. Then I left and did not go back for 2 months. When I did come back I did like everything was cool, but I never forget a bridge was burned. 
I always take 2 of my finest herbs and smoke them out, I love to watch them get stoned off 2 hits of my dank. 
I know I have plenty of smoke, but a deal is a deal. That and I always turn others grow into thc oil as it is not as good smoke as mine, but makes great thc oil. 



GODFREY1 said:


> Well Gnome that was beautiful. Only issue is your name is long and we can't have to GG's. Lol. As for the og GG,dam homie. I hate that shit. It happens to often between friends. And causes a fear of trust forever. I'm sorry.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

hey atleast he gave u somthing though!..an oz is better than nothing!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> hey atleast he gave u somthing though!..an oz is better than nothing!


For me it's the same as getting nothing. And it really bummed me out that this guy let greed get to him. I should of respectably got at least 4 oz. Now he misses out on award winning strains (clones) and I lose a brother. And now he is just a friend. This guy harvest 1.5 lbs for the first time in his life and it was proper herb, again for the first time in his life. Respect was not there in the end, and no respect is disappointing.
It's all about respect with me. 
Another grower I helped was kicking me 1 oz per plant every 1-2 weeks. He was getting a nasty dirt tasting 1.5 oz per plant if that. In 2 months he was getting 4+ oz per plant 1-2 every week. I told him in at the gate that my price was a O a plant if I get him 5 o per and 1/2 per plant if it's under, he agreed and we Rocked it out. Once he got the hang of it and felt comfortable, I walked away from his garden with a smile.
I tell my son, "never burn a bridge, ever. Because you never know when you made need to use that bridge again".


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

daaaaamn ok!.. pulled 1.5 pounds and only gave u an oz!..yah i'd be a lil upset too!!!! yo i seen u lurking in my thread!..im giving the ladies there second to last flush,i'll post some bud shots for u in a couple hours after the flush is done!  this is a pain in the dick!...makes me wanna switch to dro!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

When I flush I take a low stem down and hang it to dry, smoke it 4 days later and see where I'm at. What about you?


GNOME GROWN said:


> daaaaamn ok!.. pulled 1.5 pounds and only gave u an oz!..yah i'd be a lil upset too!!!! yo i seen u lurking in my thread!..im giving the ladies there second to last flush,i'll post some bud shots for u in a couple hours after the flush is done!  this is a pain in the dick!...makes me wanna switch to dro!!!


 Yeah thats alot of herb and then right out burn the guy who got you there? Unreal, or just dumb.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

unreal and dumb!..like u said,"he got greedy!" .... i dont like takein samples,but i did this time with the purps cause it looks sooooo tastey!..its taken me about 5 min to water and 5 min to drain..so about 10 min and plant to flush,13 plants!..pics once done!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

Thats a lot to flush. 
I simplified my flushing and do 2 at a time. I use a long storage container from wal mart, that rolls under the bed for storage, then I added a hose connector to one end at the bottom, attach hose and lead hose to out side flower bed/shrubs . Then start flushing like mad and all the water goes out hose and in shrubs. I flush GALLONS of fresh water per plant.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2010)

DST said:


> So people, here are my views on your little discussion.
> 
> MJ needs to be legalised, end of chat!!!!


Very well put my friend. It's a sad sad state of affairs. We really need to change it. And in Cali this november we have the chance. We have to do this for the world. We are leaders here in California. It's time.

Have a happy saturday all.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

that sounds like a sick set up!..ive thought of a few differnt ways to make flushing easyer but never but my brain storms into action! "waiting for a few ladies to drain then more flushing" lol


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

all thats gonna happin in cali is it will be a sheduled 2 drug so prescription only. only a few growers will be chosin to grow. and those grower will not be any of us. and the prices yet againa will be way higher then on the street,it will be controlled by the government and if no has noticed our government sux all the time. i dont see the prices coming down for any reason. and again all of us lefgal growers right now wont be legal to grow just smoke wich is dumb i love to grow.. i do wish it were legal though just all the way you know where anyone can grow a few plants and have a few ozs on them with no script. and o0nce the laws change theriis already laws inplace they dont make them as it happins. in cali if it passes, it means no more cards everyone is legal to smoke who is of age. and know one can grow except those seletive few. u can still do time for it being legal. its gonna be just like meth and coke a sheduled 2 drug only available by script and how many peoiple get locked up for those drugs every day. so it bein legal isnt gonna do to much to help stay out of the sytems.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2010)

where are you getting this informtion mcpurp?


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

its in medical marijaun news and papers they have that i have been reading on the bill goin on down theri. its the same thing they are gonna be tryin to do here soon especialy if it passes, its not that i dont want it to pass and be more somwhat legal. http://www.myoregondefenselawyer.com/criminal-charges/drug-possession/ thats the link sayin marinauna id a shedule 1 drug and if th law passes it will be a shedule 2 along with meth and coke. it is a movement forward but not a very good one i just feel like im gonna be robbed once it happind=s theri and then hear. the government needs to either legalize it completey or illegalize it completely. i hope its the first one. the main reason i dont like this is cuz like i said i like to grow for myself and its cheaper to do so rather then go to a dispenserie everytime payin out the ass for it. or risk buyin it off a street dealler wich is much cheaper. but then again now i can be arrested for buying so it is still not legal only a way for the rich government to make more money off us. all i want to do is grow my own pot legaly but with the new laws comin out none of us will be able to grow


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

is it sketchy to buy bud from dellers in cali or some shit?!?..


----------



## dam612 (May 1, 2010)

just joined the 600 club form my auto aks hope this grow goes good, happy growing


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2010)

dam612 said:


> just joined the 600 club form my auto aks hope this grow goes good, happy growing


Welcome my friend. Got any pics dam612. We wanna see your girls!

And no GG... nothing sketchy about dealers here in cali... at least overall. Always some shady dealers of course. A lot of people are just buying from the dispensaries and turning around and selling that. We have delivery sevices round where I live... both legal (medical) and non-legal. Got business cards and everything, lol.


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> For me it's the same as getting nothing. And it really bummed me out that this guy let greed get to him. I should of respectably got at least 4 oz. Now he misses out on award winning strains (clones) and I lose a brother. And now he is just a friend. This guy harvest 1.5 lbs for the first time in his life and it was proper herb, again for the first time in his life. Respect was not there in the end, and no respect is disappointing.
> It's all about respect with me.
> Another grower I helped was kicking me 1 oz per plant every 1-2 weeks. He was getting a nasty dirt tasting 1.5 oz per plant if that. In 2 months he was getting 4+ oz per plant 1-2 every week. I told him in at the gate that my price was a O a plant if I get him 5 o per and 1/2 per plant if it's under, he agreed and we Rocked it out. Once he got the hang of it and felt comfortable, I walked away from his garden with a smile.
> I tell my son, "never burn a bridge, ever. Because you never know when you made need to use that bridge again".



It's worse than getting nothing, in my opinion it's a slap in the face. GoldenGanja13, you are obviously a person of high integrity and quite a bit of style bringing him over two of your nicest strains to smoke, but none to have. A very nice touch. It's all about integrity, honesty and keeping ones word. Quite a few of my friends struggle week to week, it's a shame, but I do what I can to spread around the fruits of our gardening, with no strings attached other than to be a person of integrity, keep your word. My vietnam vet buddy just left, he was here to drop off the fifty bucks he owed me which I completely forgot about, a man of integrity. To our credit, me and my partner have now been through four or five grows, we still split everything fifty/fifty, help each other with trimming, share our knowledge and observations, our nutes if one needs something from the other, etc, I'm sure you get the picture. We've now gone several months without having to buy anything and even let some go at very reasonable prices. I've achieved my goal of not having to buy off the street, anything more in my opinion is to be spread around for others to enjoy. Just don't play me as a chump and everything will be ok with me and you. Pay it forward.


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

dam612 said:


> just joined the 600 club form my auto aks hope this grow goes good, happy growing



Well dam, welcome. I'm pretty sure you'll find the folks around here more than willing to lend a hand if needed. Welcome to the best thread on RIU.


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

Dealers. I cringe every time I see that word used. It just has a bad vibe surrounding the word, like it automatically denotes a negative aura, a shady atmosphere. I just don't like it. So what makes a person a dealer and are dealers a good or bad thing?


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> is it sketchy to buy bud from dellers in cali or some shit?!?..


no i dont think so alot of dealers are sketchy where ever your at. but i dont like the prices in cali. i was down thei on multipule ocasions and every time it was sold for 20 bucks a gram. and the prices i have seen for the dispenseries down theri are just as much if not more. i havent sen all the dispeneriy prices though so i cant really bag on that. but im sure prices are all about the same no matter what one you go to.



Heads Up said:


> Dealers. I cringe every time I see that word used. It just has a bad vibe surrounding the word, like it automatically denotes a negative aura, a shady atmosphere. I just don't like it. So what makes a person a dealer and are dealers a good or bad thing?


i dont really tend to think so theri is a lot of dealers. car dealers,alcohol dealers, diomaond dealers all types of stuff that doesnt neccaserly demote them. but i do see when u say dealer and are talkin about pot or other drugs. i think their are some good dealers and bad the bad one rip you off or attempt to rob you. the good ones hook u up fat all the time. and in my mind a dealer is anyone person who is selling at a price higher then what they bought it for no matter what is being sold and bought. say i buy a gun for 50 bucks witch is a pretty good deal for a gun depending on its condition, and then i turned around and sold it for 150 now that would make me a dealer but only if i kept doin it u know like every day as a job not as just helpin some freinds out with some pot or somthin


----------



## WA.medigrow (May 1, 2010)

In Washington, we're trying to get signatures for I-1068. If we get enough, it goes on the November ballot. The ballot would "Remove state civil and criminal penalties for persons 18 years old and older who cultivate, possess, transport, sell, or use marijuana." Marijuana would no longer be defined as a "controlled substance." Civil and criminal penalties relating to drug paraphernalia and provisions authorizing seizure or forfeiture of property would not apply to marijuana related offenses committed by persons 18 years old and over. The measure would retain current restrictions and penalties applicable to persons under 18. We need 241,153 signatures by July 2, 2010. For more information go to www.sensiblewashington.org


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dealers. I cringe every time I see that word used. It just has a bad vibe surrounding the word, like it automatically denotes a negative aura, a shady atmosphere. I just don't like it. So what makes a person a dealer and are dealers a good or bad thing?


To me 'dealer' just means someone who deals in drugs. Nothing bad with that (in my book). Like mcpurp said, some people deal in diamonds, some cars, some insurance (gag, lol dst)... it's just a term used to describe an occupation someone has. Now like any word out there it can be used by anyone for anything... which makes it hard to find a common definition. To me a 'dealer' is someone who takes seriously their occupation of supplying a product to a certain market. Whatever that is. People who don't take it seriously and just mess around may call themselves dealers, but to me they are just people hooking up their friends. Not dealers.

So is dealer good or bad. Neither. However there are good and bad dealers for sure. What makes one a good one is someone who has consistant prices, supply, and quality. Even if the prices are high, as long as they are consistant... it's called a free market. If the prices were too high, he would go out of business. If he's not going out of business, he's just taking advantage of the market. Not this is a big distinction... he's not taking advantage of people.... but the market. There's a difference.

If a coke dealer has a coked up feind at their house and a not coked up feind at their house... and they sell the coke to the one high for twice the price because he know's he wants it... and can take advantage of his high state, then that's taking advantage of people. But if he sells each a gram for $100... yeah that's a crazy price... but the customers have the option of taking their business somewhere else. Yes... the other dealers may be more shady, but you get what you pay for sometimes. It's all just business in my mind. Just happens that the product they deal in is illegal. You can't say that alcohol and fast cars don't kill people. They do. Doesn't mean the car salesman is a killer.

I admit I simplified concepts and made some blanket statements, so don't bash me for supporting people selling crack and pcp. I wish they wouldn't. But as a business model they aren't necessarily doing anything wrong (at least to me).

And to mcpurp... I'm not sure what you are on about prices. I've been paying $20 a gram for more than 15 years now. That's just how much it costs here. Eighths are $50, sometimes $60, but the 60 is better than the 50. Some co-ops charge as much as $80 an eighth. Again... taking advantage of a market. There are or were over 1000 co-ops in the LA area. Price too high at one... go to another. Obviously the prices aren't too high, or they would go out of business or lower the prices.

And one more thing. I don't think anyone in the world can say that prices are going to go up, go down, or stay the same if pot is legalized. There are arguments on both sides... but the only way to find out is to legalize it. Then we can go from there. Can't stitch a hole in a blanket that hasn't even been made yet, feel me.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

some buds shots during flushing! monday will be 8 weeks 12/12


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL* my main gnome. I'm coming over right away... you are definitely going to need someone else to sample that with you, lol.


----------



## thatguy858 (May 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> *BEAUTIFUL* my main gnome. I'm coming over right away... you are definitely going to need someone else to sample that with you, lol.



Count me in! wow...


----------



## blaze1camp (May 1, 2010)

yeah me too...lol


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

well its just that were im at and where i live prices are almost cut in half if not more.i mean 20 bucks a gram shit. i get 10 bucks a gram on a day where i would have to buy from an unknown dealer. when the regulars are in its usually more like 5 bucks a gram and eighths go for 25-35 depending on season of the year the quality doesn't affect the cost unless its really shitty (wich is rare in my parts). and people are over paying but they'd rather buy it legally for a high then buy it illegally for the same price if not more. and you are right about the prices goin up or down it could go either way, but i think the government would love to rake in all that cash that they could use for them selves its a cash crop and the government is soon enough gonna bank in on it.

and gnome grown those plants look fucking delicious great job and enjoy smokin them beauties


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

Bong rips?!?


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

oh me me i want one so bad...

espeacialy out of that either brand new bong or freshly cleaned bong either way i want one. enjoy it


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Bong rips?!?


Now you are just being mean, hahaha. You big tease. Enjoy it for us bro. Is that a big sub it's sitting on?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

lol..yah 2 10's


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> that sounds like a sick set up!..ive thought of a few differnt ways to make flushing easyer but never but my brain storms into action! "waiting for a few ladies to drain then more flushing" lol


 This is when I am doing only one at a time. I put a booster seat inside to keep water draining freely.


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

Jigfresh my partner/brother here in the six hundred. Maybe it's that I'm older, maybe it's that I was a junkie for years and I got my heroin from dealers. Whatever it is, when it comes to any kind of drug, the word dealer to me conjours up pictures of reefer madness in my mind's eye, not necessarily the way I see the word dealer but as the public sees the word dealer when the word marijuana is also in the same sentence. I try to ask questions in ways as to not influence ones answer one way or another, that is when I'm being serious as I am with this question. I agree, there are many kinds of dealers that have no negative implications but you know as well as I do that when the news gets a hold of a hot drug bust and the 'dealer' was apprehended it's like they just caught John Dillinger. Personally, I think everything should be legalized. Alcohol is and has been legal for years, on average I drink a beer once every year or three, the issue of its legality does not concern me any more than the legal standing of weed does at this moment. I completely disagree with the way the government of the US has chosen to make me a criminal because of my choice of get high, so I disregard their decision and do my little thing in the privacy of my home.

I would rather be considered a grower, like a farmer, who provides a product, like tomatoes, that people are willing to pay for with cash money. I do not like the idea of 'what the markets will bear' kind of commerce. People with big money do that in the oil speculation business and we all pay out the arse for it. I rather like the fair trade way of doing business. If I'm the owner/grower, I'm going to make money, the next decision is do I want to pursue this for the love of money or for the love of what I'm doing? If I'm after the money, it's what the markets can bear, if I'm after satisfaction I know I'll get it from the sheer joy of spreading around the product of my farming at reasonable prices that working people can afford, I'm going for the satisfaction of sharing.


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

One of the guys at work the other day asked me an interesting question, he wanted to know if I take the cycles of the moon into consideration when planting or harvesting.

I don't, do any of you hard core horticulturalists?

Please feel free to bump this question up once in a while, I'm really curious to hear from the club members on this one.


----------



## Integra21 (May 1, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> When I flush I take a low stem down and hang it to dry, smoke it 4 days later and see where I'm at. What about you?
> Usually a week before I plan on harvesting, I cut of a smaller bud and throw it in my dehydrator for [email protected] Smoke it the next day to see how she is doing and it gives you an idea of how its gona taste. I do this for every harvest. And after the few times Ive done it, it gives me an even better idea of how long they have to go. I recommend this method to everyone just for the experience of seeing how much your plants can mature at the end and how the high can vary greatly depending on how its cut first hand. Makes me question weather I want to bump the cut date back every time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 1, 2010)

Interesting. I don't know either about the moon,but am now curious. Wow. Lots of stuff since Iv'e been in. First welcome new peep to the 600. And for pics,especialy Gnome,excellant bud porn. As for the other issue,I spent most of yesterday argueing in 2 other posts. I'm not going back to either. Tired of argueing. I'm gonna throw out just a couple points on the Bill issue.
I feel McPurp has the closest opinion to me. You will be able to grow some though. And I believe you can still get a card from ages 18 to 20. The rest of the cards won't mean shit. As far as the rest,here I go. 
I BELIEVE IN LEGALIZATION. I feel like I need to keep saying this. I just don't think this is TRUE legalization. Our state has figured out a way to make marijuana more criminal than it already is,and hide that fact with one positive to get people to vote yes. I am not trying to start shit,just think people should be totally aware of all that is at stake. The vote in Washington sounds like a better step in the right direction. I'm gonna check that out,thanks for posting that. Think about the Cal Lottery. Cali decided to start it to get more money to the school system. Any Califorians remember that? Everybody thought it was such a good idea. And it is. But you know how much of it goes to the school system? One percent. One fuckin penny out of every dollar. This is sort of the same thing. It's a hustle. And they are not making it truly legal. 
You say there is no way to know that the price will go up or down. It HAS to go up. For a few reasons. For one,the Gov. will have there fingers in it. You think the price of weed at the club won't go up with taxes? Also everyone says supply and demand. That is true. But what some of you keep forgetting,or for those that don't live here and don't know. Is that Cali DE CRIMINALIZED MARIJUANA years ago. When I was a kid,you could get up to three months in jail for an ounce of weed. Now you get a fine for $25 to $60 dolars depending on what county your in for having 28 1/2 grams or less. No jail time. This is because it is already DE CRIMINALIZED. After this law goes through there will be a set of conditions that will basically RE CRIMINALIZE marijuana. Not the other way around. No one under 21 can buy it legally. So where they gona get it? You see,if your the type of guy that would normally just hook up your 20 year old buddy,well after this law goes through you could do 3 to 5 years for that. Some people have friends in here that are 20 years old that will probably go to jail when they would not have before this law. Sooooo. Less people are going to want to help out the youngsters as before. Because the risk will be much greater. You see the laws that we have about Mary Jane right now,will all become more brutal after this passes. Some economists have predicted up to $80 a gram on the streets. I think that is a rediculous figure,but it gives you the idea. Why does Cocaine cost so much? Because of the risk. It's scary to get caught with coke. Do you think that Cocaine would cost $50 for a gram if you could carry up to an ounce and only get a fine? Hell no. Well for many it will be just as scary to carry Mary Jane after this law if it passes. The punishment for an 18 year old will be up to three years for smokin a joint.3 YEARS! So your talkin a lot of risk. Not small shit like it is now. Like Purp said they will bump up MJ's drug class. So you think that people are going to risk 5 fuckin years in jail without being compensated? Right now if your young and don't know the right people,or visiting like Purp said. MJ is about $20 a gram on the street. It's not what I pay but I see it. Plenty. So. The same 19 year old that showed up on the steps of the guys house the day before for $20n a gram will pay more. The man will say."Shit,I could do 5 years for this,it's $30 now." So the guy will buy it or not,depending on how many people he knows. But don't be surprised if within 2 weeks he gets the same answer everywhere. The price on drugs has always run with the risk of carrying and distributing them. After this law goes through I guarentee you the price will go up. The street always controls the overall prices on drugs,that will never change.
ECONOMIC
The economics are also not there for this. How is it economically sound? I don't remember who said it,but this is not basic economics. Nor is it good economically.
Soooo. Are these people under 21 gonna stop smoking? No. Most likely not. Just like people like me that smoke cigarettes. Every time they raise the taxes I just keep on smoking. Which also is another side note. They will raise and raise taxes,ESPECIALLY if the Fed ever gets on board. So now you got say around 3 to 6 hundred thousand people in Cali that will have to get real money to buy their weed. And the other half will or won't have the shit growing in or outside their houses. Now you have created the PERFECT environment for crime. Yes I am Hypothenizing. But it's a damn good hypothesis. If it's in your yard,you better have a real good dog or never leave the house. Cause their gonna fuckin take it. You also give these peeps more reasons to start entering more homes. Cause now not only are they lookin for stuff to jack to sell for weed,they'll be cruisin into random homes just to see if they got some growin. This law will create a new crime wave. So they tax this weed. And make it a higher class drug. Where do you think all the money the Gov is going to collect will go? That's right. You will be funding the new war on drugs. That's right,war on drugs,not Marijuana,but drugs. Because that is what Marijuana will be. You will no longer be able to say you don't do drugs except weed. Because you will be voting to put it in the same class as cocaine. There is the CHANCE. And I mean chance,but not that far fetched,that some or a lot of the money will be used to upgrade juvenile halls AND prisons to hold all the new POT offenders. So all the new tax money that you voted for would go to more task forces against the thing you love. The Gov. loves to hustle. Don't ever forget that. If they can use the money this way they will. It's like the lottery,it's not gonna do shit for this state's economy. Cause they will be spending way more to govern it. Am I for legalization? Hell yeah. But this doesn't sound like real legalization to me. Just a hustle. 
I for one will be somewhat more nervous after the law passes to grow. This shit ain't gonna be no joke.

Last point and question. If this is legalization,why does it feel more like re criminalization? And why are there so many new punishments and conditions for the shit? THIS IS NOT LEGALIZATION. It's them allowing us to get away with a little bit so they can get more control and get YOU the tax payer and voter to pay for it.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2010)

1200 watts,galaxy ballast&lumatek,3 weeks 12/12singel shot white russianghs cheese6 in all,i have 2 og18xskunk,ghs king kush,grap fx-x-tora bora(slapstick),kushberryxskunk..i'll get pic's of them later..


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

i wasnt tryin to argue with no one onthe bill etheir i was just throwin my opinion out this club is to great to waste on some arguing, but not open discussion


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

also my origanl grower i had lined up bailed on me so i made a call today and found a differnet one and it is the best deal i have found out of 30 different growers. i get 1 pound of dank all bud the min i hand my card. this much should last me four months. and then when harvest comes well ill leave that to when it comes time. dont want to give it all away. i dont think i will beable to take pics of the outdsoor op as my grower is very secure in his buisness. i should have it by monday so ill take a pic of what i get. he does four strains. blue widow, shishkaberry wich i am very glad about. purple elvis and another one i cant remeber at the moment. also my dry wait of my last indoor is about 7 ozs dry so i did better than last time and next winter i beleive it will be even better.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 1, 2010)

Fuck man. You musta been pessied after choppin early. That sucks,sorry to hear it. But out of chaoss comes good sometimes. Sounds like you got a way better deal. Congratulations. Yeah,I agree on the argueing,but I always get sucked in. Lol. And Genuity,lookin good my friend.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 1, 2010)

Oh,and I will say one last thing about the new law. You can only grow in a 25 sq ft area. I agree with most that it is sufficient for space. But what some people are mis understanding is that it is per household. Not per person. Where I live there are 3 adult smokers. Many people I know because of the economy here have anywhere from 1 to 3 roomates. You will all SHARE the 25 sq ft. You don't each get to grow in your 25 sq ft area. So really unless you don't smoke much,a lot of people WON'T be able to grow enough medication. Not all,but a lot.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 1, 2010)

And Purp,I was stickin up for your opinion. Just makin sure you know,in case it came out wrong. Peace 600.


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

ya i was pissed about choppin a lil early but it wasnt to early i would have liked them to go longer but all well the bud is still great for my pain needs straight couch lock and then pass out if u sit. also after a week of curing it leaves a very berry taste in my mouth and makes it water and not all dry. instead of kotton mouth i get water mouth with this shit. and i think i like my new deal better anyway. i just dont want to get screwed and then having to go retreive my medican and ard


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 1, 2010)

Shit,that would suck.


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> And Purp,I was stickin up for your opinion. Just makin sure you know,in case it came out wrong. Peace 600.


i know you were and thanks, its not really a side thing though, i dont mind hearing other opinions that dont agree with mine. i just dont like to get into somesort of arguement. 



GODFREY1 said:


> Shit,that would suck.


ya it would, ive just heard of alot of growers screwin theri patients out of theri meds or charging them, wich mine wont be. ive also been hearing some growers complain about patients to though for them robbing them wich i am not into unless i am robbed first, like i said i will go retreive whats mine if what was promised is not theri.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 2, 2010)

No doubt. I am also curious about what others think,just can't stop throwin out debate. It's difficult. Been good points. No other telk in here today hardly. Dead subject maybe. Lol. Hey Purp,couldn't get the Blue Dot,but I'm bringin up to the outdoor instead,1 Bubba Kush,two Sour Diesels,and at least 4 Recon's,maybe 5 if I don't see anything else cool for the outdoor. That should be Tue. morning or Mon night. Than I can also bring up the 3 Mazar's and Pocahontas aka Hindu Kush. She's gonna be fuckin huge. Can't wait.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dealers. I cringe every time I see that word used. It just has a bad vibe surrounding the word, like it automatically denotes a negative aura, a shady atmosphere. I just don't like it. So what makes a person a dealer and are dealers a good or bad thing?


i think salesman sounds better lol


----------



## DST (May 2, 2010)

Awesome pics Gnome Grown!! and I love your RooR!!! Ok, I am going to clean mine, it looks like it's been stuck in an oil slick!!!

Words are just vehicles of communication. Dealer is a word that has a stigma attached to it, due to the Media / Press. Me, I have been a Broker, A Salesman, A Sales Representative, A consultant, An Advisor, A Customer Representative (sale man in disguise)....oh, and I guess I have also been a Dealer, A Supplier, A trafficker, A Courier, An Importer, A distributer, blah de blah de blah. hahaha. The way I wrote that you would think I was in some sort of massive gang that I had worked my way up through the ranks....but that's not the case. These are just words that you could apply to things I have done in my past, both legal, and perhaps non-legal (can't say too much, hahaha). And you can apply any Good or Service to these words as well.

Have a Peaceful Sunday 600.

DST

p.s: since I didn't post any updates, will be the Copy Edit Paste king and post up from my journal, haha, lazy mofo.


----------



## williewill420 (May 2, 2010)

Chopped her down this morning at 58 days flower. Smell and taste like coffee and wood. Im loving Cannacopia Seeds. Also got the C99 x deep Chunk from them, I plan on taking them next friday.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2010)

Copy Edit Paste post......my update from yesterday.

Headband:


New York 47


Advanced NY47: I think about 7+ weeks...



OG Kush:


OG Kush flowers



Thelma Re-veg: Going very well IMO (will write more about this soon):



Looking in:


The Greenhouse:

Younglings:


DPQ youngling: Looks hungry - will be fed next water.


Cali Orange Headband Cross. Looking very indica based.


The Bastard of Barbagseed


Flowering Headbands:



Flower Corner:



EDIT: As you can see, the sun didn't last long in the part of Europe...


----------



## Heads Up (May 2, 2010)

So here's my current situation. Last sunday I chopped the tops of my sour cream, the rest of the plant is back under the six hundreds. My strawberry haze, arjan's haze #1 and the malawi 99 will be chopped this upcoming saturday. I have a clone of the arjan's haze going and she is flowering away nicely. In my tent I have six females going which will be put under the six hundreds when my others get chopped. I'm six grams shy of two ounces from the sour cream and I suspect a good ounce or so still left on the plant. I'm presuming the gravity worked. For sativa dominant strains the buds were not light and fluffy, even the strawberry haze which looks like the buds should be fluffy, they have some weight to them, feel pretty solid when squeezed. Anyway a couple of pics entering the last week of flowering.


----------



## PhillTubes (May 2, 2010)

Hey all I'm still around. Just no pics PC crashed. But everything is looking great all!


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2010)

Hey Godfrey, Mcpurp. I don't think anyones arguing here. We may have emotions around the subject of the discussion, but I don't think it's anything more than discussion. So all's well in my book. We just disagree. And I think everyone was just busy yesterday, you didn't bog down the thread.

Head's up... I never messed around with the moon... but maybe something to think about?

Good to see you Philltubes.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> One of the guys at work the other day asked me an interesting question, he wanted to know if I take the cycles of the moon into consideration when planting or harvesting.
> 
> I don't, do any of you hard core horticulturalists?
> 
> Please feel free to bump this question up once in a while, I'm really curious to hear from the club members on this one.


Heads UP. Ive read somwhere that your supposed to plant on the new moon. I read it in a guerilla growers guide somewhere here on RIU. The author was saying that the earths mysterious enerigies effect the plants and every living thing including us. Kinda tripped me out a bit. Not to knowledgeable on the subject but very interesting. I believe theres a new moon once per month. Correct me if im wrong. Peace 1BMM


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 2, 2010)

Dam nice photos this morning all. I should start flowering around Tue Wed. Couple more weeks and I'll have some buds to start gawking at. Fuck you guys make me jealous. But keep on doing it,I love good bud porn. Hope your able to get some pics up soon Phil,good luck with the grow. Enjoy your Sunday 600's.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (May 2, 2010)

Hellooo. Pics for all, link to the grow in my signature. AK-48 at 42 days


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 2, 2010)

And true that Jig,I love a good debate,I just think that most of what is being de bated involves to much repetition. I get frustrated saying the same thing 10 different ways to explain myself. That's why I refuse to even go back and look at the other 2 threads I was in. In here is more discussion and debate,the other 2 seemed more at each other throats. More of an arguement or name calling session like little kids.This thread does have more of a debate feel to it. Or discussion if you will,not really a debate. That is why I am still discussing it here at times. If it starts gettin like the other 2 I'll stop talking about it here as well. I won't leave the thread though. Never! I love the 600. I'll just start ignoring the subject. Lol. I am VERY passionate in my view,so if I have come across as an asshole I'm sorry. Not that I'm not an asshole,I am. But I'm a fun loving asshole.
And I think most calenders you buy have new moon schedules in em. I might give that a shot. Would be nice if I already started at the right time on accident. Later all.


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2010)

*Moon Cycles* 

Since ancient times man has observed the effect of the moon on living organisms, especially his crops. Planting and harvest dates based on moon cycles are still found in the Old Farmer's Almanac. The moon takes 28 to 29 days to completely orbit the earth. This cycle is divided into four one-week phases. It starts as the new moon waxes (begins to enlarge) for a week until the quarter moon and another week until the moon is full. Then the waning (shrinking) cycle begins and the moon passes back for two weeks through another quarter to reach the beginning of the cycle with a new moon. Most cultivators agree that the best time for planting is on the waxing moon, and the best time to harvest is on the waning moon. Exact new moons, full moons, and quarter moons are avoided as these are times of interplanetary stress. Planting, germinating, grafting, and layering are most favored during phases 1 and 2. The best time is a few days before the full moon. Phases 3 and 4 are most beneficial for harvesting and pruning. 

Root growth seems accelerated at the time of the new moon, possibly as a response to increased gravitational pull from the alignment of sun and moon. It also seems that floral cluster formation is slowed by the full moon. Strong, full moonlight is on the borderline of being enough light to cease floral induction entirely. Although this never happens, if a plant is just about to begin floral growth, it may be delayed a week by a few nights of bright moonlight. Conversely, plants begin floral growth during the dark nights of the new moon. More research is needed to explain the mysterious effects of moon cycles on Cannabis. .......... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/258755-brain-food.html it's a good read...give it a look


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> No doubt. I am also curious about what others think,just can't stop throwin out debate. It's difficult. Been good points. No other telk in here today hardly. Dead subject maybe. Lol. Hey Purp,couldn't get the Blue Dot,but I'm bringin up to the outdoor instead,1 Bubba Kush,two Sour Diesels,and at least 4 Recon's,maybe 5 if I don't see anything else cool for the outdoor. That should be Tue. morning or Mon night. Than I can also bring up the 3 Mazar's and Pocahontas aka Hindu Kush. She's gonna be fuckin huge. Can't wait.


sounds good you gonna keep a journal for all them girls or anything, i would like to follow it.



jigfresh said:


> Hey Godfrey, Mcpurp. I don't think anyones arguing here. We may have emotions around the subject of the discussion, but I don't think it's anything more than discussion. So all's well in my book. We just disagree. And I think everyone was just busy yesterday, you didn't bog down the thread.
> 
> Head's up... I never messed around with the moon... but maybe something to think about?
> 
> Good to see you Philltubes.


i know i just wanted to make sure everyone knew i wasnt tryin to argue cuz i fely like mabey some people thoiught i was. but all in all i love haveing discusions where not everyone agrres, its good to hear from the other sides to.

and to all who posted great pics this morning and last night great job, and williewilli that purple bud looks so good, reminds me of some purple urkel i had awhile ago.

DST, im lovin the revegging girl, and the bastard of the barbagseed, looks just like the mom


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

ok. i came out with 7 ozs dry from my 2 plants. here is a few pics of a dyed bud. the smell is becoming less skittley as it cures and is turning more into of a strabery and black berry jam smell, still very smelly and nothin like weed. i love this shit, and my new grower also has the strain so i am excited. also my mother came by the other day with some fireworks, and not the little ones. she got them in nevada cuz these kind are illegal here so i got to wait till the fourth AND GO OUT OF THE CITY TO LITES THESE. they are black cat rockets #4, and a morter. check the pics out


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

had to go into my tent today to replace a burnt out hps bulb with a mh bulb so i took some more pics!


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

lookni great gnome grown, i like how all the leafs are reaching upward for the light. i got scared when my plants first did that but i was told it is a good thing to have them do that. beutifull plants


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

they started doing it a lot a couple weeks ago!..its hard to get whole buds shots!..lol


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

i bet it hard to get a full shot. like your avatar to,u must got a good cam to catch moving smoke like that


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

12MP digital slr!  im still not too good with it but getin better every time i pick it up, check out the "glass tokers" thread,my avatar is 1 of 10 auto/continious shooting shots from an ill bong rip! lol you can really see how good diffys work!  ..

EDIT: Just click this link! https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/41610-glass-tokers-7.html


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah Purp,I got the same issue as you. Can't really take any pics of the outdoor. But I will throw posts in here and my journal of standard progress updates, And no matter what I'll get pics of all my end of the outdoor finish product,and some of at LEAST my baby girl hangin to dry. Got to.


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

ya i might be able to get some pics if my grower ends up likin me i met him today and he is a pretty cool guy. gave me a sample of some bud before i hand my card over, dont know the strain but it is dank. looks like some outdoor by the color but it is still a lil moist in the stem like it is fresh. so i dont know. i do know is it is dank as can be. really smooth, doesnt make me cough and i am a cougher. this one nug ways in at about 5 grams. really dense and sticky. kinda looks like a turd in my pic i used my phone and bad light. plus the bud is a darker color. well all my growin is done but i will still be here at the club to see everyones grows and discusion and what not cant leave the club for the whole summer


----------



## Heads Up (May 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya i might be able to get some pics if my grower ends up likin me i met him today and he is a pretty cool guy. gave me a sample of some bud before i hand my card over, dont know the strain but it is dank. looks like some outdoor by the color but it is still a lil moist in the stem like it is fresh. so i dont know. i do know is it is dank as can be. really smooth, doesnt make me cough and i am a cougher. this one nug ways in at about 5 grams. really dense and sticky. kinda looks like a turd in my pic i used my phone and bad light. plus the bud is a darker color. well all my growin is done but i will still be here at the club to see everyones grows and discusion and what not cant leave the club for the whole summer


Bad picture or not, that's one nice lookin' bud ya' got there mcpurple. The trim job is great. Let us know how it is if you cure it a bit.


----------



## Heads Up (May 2, 2010)

Bravo to all, nothing like starting the week off with some nice bud porn. Here's my partners at the start of week four of flowering.


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Bad picture or not, that's one nice lookin' bud ya' got there mcpurple. The trim job is great. Let us know how it is if you cure it a bit.


thanks heads up. ya the trim job is great no leaf at all all crystal covered bud. and i dont know if it has been cured or not allready, like i said it looks to be from and outdoor plant judging on the color and the smell, its piney and a cheesy smell. but then it might be indoor because the stems felt bendy still but not wet the bud is dryed up perfect. i just smoked a blunt of it and it was one of the smoothest blunts i smoked, and at the beggining it gave me a kind rush high to the head and all upity but as i type i am feeling more and more couch lock high and cant think to fast now. i love it i cant feel any pain in my back at the moment either wich is why i have my card. i am gonna smoke on this for awhile to let my shishkaberry buds get a nice long cure. so for four months i will have a pound of whatever it is i get and 7 ozs of shishkaberry to last me till harvesti think i should be fine on pot till then.



Heads Up said:


> Bravo to all, nothing like starting the week off with some nice bud porn. Here's my partners at the start of week four of flowering.


lookin great, nice big buds on them already at 4 weeks


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 2, 2010)

I just found out that all the dank ive been cheefin for yrs is all outdooooo... Well most of it. its some killer shit too. i havent found a single seed in my shit for atleast 8 months. And i smoke about an 1/2 eight per day. Damn Im a pot head lol. Sometimes more depending on how stressed a mofo is that day. 

Welp back to the grind in the morn my rog 600 watters. Had me a nice 4 day break in the action. Took my dog camping this weekend. Hes in training to be my guerilla partner, and i couldnt have a better dog for the hikes. He just the shit. Been listening to every command and is as gentle as can be. Not an agressive bone in his body unless hes fucked wit. And he has been and can hold his own. Bump too all weed smokers everywhere. Ginna go twist up some tooty frooty and bump some old school jams. Peace and hve a great week 600. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 2, 2010)

[youtube]v=KqrhgAV7528[/youtube]

1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 2, 2010)

well i tried it wont let me grrrrr oh well smok one for a poor 1 mafks peace nighty nite 1BMM


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 2, 2010)

just wondering, what did you guys yield per plant the first time you used your 600 watt hps? what about now? 

i yielded about 20 grams per plant the first time with 11 plants in 3 gallon and 6 inch cubes. now im at about 1.75 oz per plant in 5 gallon. cant wait to see how the 7 gallons do now


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 2, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I just found out that all the dank ive been cheefin for yrs is all outdooooo... Well most of it. its some killer shit too. i havent found a single seed in my shit for atleast 8 months. And i smoke about an 1/2 eight per day. Damn Im a pot head lol. Sometimes more depending on how stressed a mofo is that day.
> 
> Welp back to the grind in the morn my rog 600 watters. Had me a nice 4 day break in the action. Took my dog camping this weekend. Hes in training to be my guerilla partner, and i couldnt have a better dog for the hikes. He just the shit. Been listening to every command and is as gentle as can be. Not an agressive bone in his body unless hes fucked wit. And he has been and can hold his own. Bump too all weed smokers everywhere. Ginna go twist up some tooty frooty and bump some old school jams. Peace and hve a great week 600. 1BMM


your dog sounds like mine. hahaha. they are such killers aren't they


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> just wondering, what did you guys yield per plant the first time you used your 600 watt hps? what about now?
> 
> i yielded about 20 grams per plant the first time with 11 plants in 3 gallon and 6 inch cubes. now im at about 1.75 oz per plant in 5 gallon. cant wait to see how the 7 gallons do now


my first grow under the 600 was horribal almost all were males and i had 2 femalesleft. these 2 plants travled to 3 differnet homes in the winter cuz i had moved alot at that time but always kept my plants. i got about half o off my blue moon, and about 1 ounce off my mcpurple bubba kush. the plant i just harvested about a week ago gave me7 ozs all to gether off 2 plants, so id say im for sure gettin better at it


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2010)

Here you go 1BMM... you left a couple extra characters in the code, you only want the stuff after the =

[youtube]KqrhgAV7528[/youtube]

orgnl... I'm not ignoring you... I've just never had a plant under a 600w hps before. I've used 400w hps + 250w mh only. And my grows are all so different, yeild per plant doens't really mean too much as far as comparisons go. I've had plants average 1/2 oz. And plants average 7 oz.


----------



## las fingerez (May 2, 2010)

YES 1BMM aint heard that tune for ages. had 2 stop reading and roll it up lol.

couldnt help but wanna share this pic. cant belive i grew that myself lol





Lemon Haze 8 nearly 9 weeks taking her bath (flushed 20/30L ph'd water through her)


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 2, 2010)

FKN Right thanks pals. Thats the shit hell yaa.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful job Las. Looks hella tasty Very Chunky Indeed!!!!


----------



## Hotsause (May 2, 2010)

Whats up 600 watters. Nobodys showing my grow journal any love stop by and show my girls some love https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/326029-hotsauses-first-600w-grow.html Please im sure these ladies would appriciate it


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> So I guess to make it less confusing we should be talking about current grows huh. Alright, that's cool.
> 
> First I have a confession. I actually run 650w... a 400w HPS and a 250w MH (i also have a 250w hps bulb for it). Now before you say it's unfair I will admit to having terribly dusty/ dirty homemade cool tubes. So I am 100% confident I am at least negating 50w worth of light with my laziness.
> 
> ...


Funny, -50w for laziness. Great grow man! I'm jealous. Do you train big plants up that trellis or are they clones held in place? I couldn't really tell.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whats up 600 watters. Nobodys showing my grow journal any love stop by and show my girls some love https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/326029-hotsauses-first-600w-grow.html Please im sure these ladies would appriciate it


Hey Hotsause, dinny fret pal, we all love ya, I just struggle getting through my 60 sub'd threads which is why we got the 600! So everyone can show love. Will make an effort to swoop by though. Peace bru, we can't have a 600 brother feeling left out.

DST


----------



## benefit420 (May 3, 2010)

hey 600 crew got a question for all the experienced 600ers. I got 12 clones in a 2.7 x 4.11. x6.7 ft grow tent. With my 600w MH. When I got to flowering is my 600w going to be enough for 12 clones or will my yield be not as great?


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

Id love to have just 60 subed threads lmao, think last count was over 300 thank fuck they aint all current and busy lol.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> hey 600 crew got a question for all the experienced 600ers. I got 12 clones in a 2.7 x 4.11. x6.7 ft grow tent. With my 600w MH. When I got to flowering is my 600w going to be enough for 12 clones or will my yield be not as great?


It will be enough light, but can you not get a hold of an HPS bulb? You can pick these up at reasonable prices. Def better for flowering.



mr west said:


> Id love to have just 60 subed threads lmao, think last count was over 300 thank fuck they aint all current and busy lol.


Time to start getting brutal Mr West....house cleaning duties in order.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

I'm too sentimental lol, i sack the od few pages every now n then but it never seems to go down that much lol


----------



## dam612 (May 3, 2010)

I dont call them dealers bc i buy wholesale


----------



## HoLE (May 3, 2010)

my 7 of 9 doing well under the 600 at exactly 2 weeks above ground from seed,,hope all is well with everyone


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

HoLE said:


> my 7 of 9 doing well under the 600 at exactly 2 weeks above ground from seed,,hope all is well with everyone


7 of 9...mmmmnnn. I am not a Treky, but I definitely would, borg bit's n'all! lol.


----------



## HoLE (May 3, 2010)

too bad the two that didn't pop where feminised


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2010)

rollingarkansas said:


> Funny, -50w for laziness. Great grow man! I'm jealous. Do you train big plants up that trellis or are they clones held in place? I couldn't really tell.


They started as little 4" clones with the netting behind them. As they grew I tied them to the screen with zip ties. Seems to work real well for me. That's what I'm doing this grow as well.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

I had to share this with you folks. I was truelly pissin maself when I found it. I have been collecting old roots, old vegetables, waste from the kitchen and general plant matter from my garden. This was for the start of my compost heap which I have yet to get a container for so was just keeping all the stuff in black bags. Well I am on my second bag which was lying on top of the first. I went out to throw some old shop lettuce that had gone limp in 10 minutes flat. I lifted the top bag up and low and behold this little bugger was growing out of the bag underneath. I think it was in some of the trim or popcorn that I made hash from. I threw all the waste into the compost bag. Either that or its come from all the old roots that are in there.


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2010)

what to do....lol that is crazy


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2010)

dst mabye its a root clone. theria a huge discussion on it for marijauna. and i think it works but only in good conditions or by accident. hope its a small root clone, but it has the small oval leafs so i think its from seed. but it is still very cool, isnt this the second one u found. i though u find one in some reused soil to


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

sure is, still trying to get my head round it. The other bag was basically lying on top of it and it was still growing!!!


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dst mabye its a root clone. theria a huge discussion on it for marijauna. and i think it works but only in good conditions or by accident. hope its a small root clone, but it has the small oval leafs so i think its from seed. but it is still very cool, isnt this the second one u found. i though u find one in some reused soil to


nah, it's a seed for sure, it's got cotlydons as you said. Yup, this is the second little mofo, haha. Ah well, it's all good to me, I don't mind. I got 16 of the little buggers ready to go out into the wild city streets soon...hehe.


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2010)

ah so you are doin the plants around the city type thing. i remember us talkin about it but lost interest for awhile. i still want to do what your doin dst with all them small seeds. but i want to do it with thousands of seeds. if every pot smoker planted one seed in the city then the cities would have alot of plants and what not. here is what i want to do but probably ever wont. i want millions and millions of seeds, i dont care for the strain. mabye a tougher strain. from here i want to plant them all around cities. i want to take them up to the mountains and plant thousand by the natural streams and what not, i want to throw a few thousand in a river for the fish to eat and possibly take that seed far away to be shit out and mabye start to grow. out of a few thousand in a river at least a few hundred will make it to the banks down river and grow. i just want to plant every where so it kinda starts to grow wild and create its own seeds and live by itself like all other plant. cuz think about it if marijauna was growing so wildly they would beable to stop it theri would be seed all ocver the grownd and in the ground so even if they removed the bigg plants the seeds would stoill live on. its my own way of havina a war on a war on drug. also sound like u lost a fe wbabies i though u went with lucky 21


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 3, 2010)

anyone see the video with the owner for advanced nutrients stating that AN's "jumpstart" is not the best product on the market, but instead "house and garden root excelurator" is.


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2010)

Damn man... that's gotta be a good product if you got the competition plugging it. I know some of the biggest harvests I've seen have used root excelurator in it. Was on my list for this grow... I just ran out of money to spend, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2010)

ya i saw that video i think was it big mike, i think alot of nutes are better than AN just do to the fact that AN is so expensive and has so many differnet type of products just to make money,


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> They started as little 4" clones with the netting behind them. As they grew I tied them to the screen with zip ties. Seems to work real well for me. That's what I'm doing this grow as well.


Cool thanks man! Good luck with the grow!


----------



## Heads Up (May 3, 2010)

las fingerez, that is a gorgeous looking girl you got, you should be proud. Don't forget to give us the all important smoke report.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 3, 2010)

DST said:


> I had to share this with you folks. I was truelly pissin maself when I found it. I have been collecting old roots, old vegetables, waste from the kitchen and general plant matter from my garden. This was for the start of my compost heap which I have yet to get a container for so was just keeping all the stuff in black bags. Well I am on my second bag which was lying on top of the first. I went out to throw some old shop lettuce that had gone limp in 10 minutes flat. I lifted the top bag up and low and behold this little bugger was growing out of the bag underneath. I think it was in some of the trim or popcorn that I made hash from. I threw all the waste into the compost bag. Either that or its come from all the old roots that are in there.


AYY ther ole pal. Ill bet you had a few seeds in your bud????? If so thats what happened to me last winter. Look back in my post i have a pic of some reused soil that came from grow 2 and some viable seed had fallen into the soil and sprouted. DAMN should have kept it going. If id known then what i know now I would have had Time warp crossed with scwag or mids. Ohh well it prolly would have been a hermie strain. But heah DST theats a cool lil suprise. Any guesses to its genetics? 

I see you already named the lil bugger lol. Keep her going bru.. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 3, 2010)

Also peeps Im down for a mass seeding.. lol wouldnt that be some funny shit. the whole world getting seeded in urban enviroments. lovin it. I got a shit load of scwag seeds. Might throw some in the police stations planters haha that would be just great. The mad seeders ha ha ok time for a joint. God i love weed its the shit.... Peace peeps 1BMM


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> i got a shit load of scwag seeds. Might throw some in the police stations planters haha that would be just great.


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (May 3, 2010)

check out the sig link just posted a ton of photos. 45 days left. nice grows 600 club. The pictures are always A+


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 3, 2010)

DST,the MAD SEEDER,fuckin love it. When I was younger I lived with this chick and next door lived this hella old man. Every morning he would come out at 8:00am sharp and rake this area close to our window. WEATHER THERE WERE LEAVES OR NOT! We called him the mad raker. Now one of our room mates is a compulsive vacumer. Vacuming all the time. I call him the Mad Vacumer. So that shit had me fuckin rollin homie!


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Also peeps Im down for a mass seeding.. lol wouldnt that be some funny shit. the whole world getting seeded in urban enviroments. lovin it. I got a shit load of scwag seeds. Might throw some in the police stations planters haha that would be just great. The mad seeders ha ha ok time for a joint. God i love weed its the shit.... Peace peeps 1BMM


it would be great cant forget to plant alot inthe woods either and far far into the woods. by the time they got done cleaning all the ones in town the ones out in all the forests and shit would be mature and most liely seeded and droppin seeds for the next year. try to make it as over taking as possible for the government so they cant get rid of it kinda like blackbery plants. they wouldnt even beable to charge anyone with it either. they should make it a national holiday called somthin cool i cant think right now just smoked a peach blunt full of shishka and some shishka hash


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 3, 2010)

Chill homie. I feel like the 600 is a place to show your girls,ask and answer questions. I don't see most of the 600's in my journal,in fact you yourself haven't made comments. But you know what? It doesn't matter. For many many reasons. First being that I was led to the 600 by someone that was in my journal. I think that's pretty cool. I think the coolest part about the 600 is that most of us not only use it for info,or even to straight bullshit,but as sort of a sub-journal if you will. A way to show your shit off or whatever without making people read 5 to whatever pages in your journal. I have many things that are in my journal that are not in here,but shit,you can't look at EVERYTHING on RIU! Peace homies.
Oh,sidenote. About my journal. Lol. I had some homies babysittin my girl until she goes outside. They fucked her up good. Most of you don't know what she looked like before,but it wasn't this. And this pic does not do it true justice as to how fucked up she is. To funny. Good thing she's goin outside,she will be fine. A little sun and whind can fix anything!


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2010)

man she does look pretty abused, but ive seen much worse rebound to a great plant


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 3, 2010)

Badass,man,got confused. DST,still funny at concept. Badass,fuckin Mad Seeder had me rollin.


----------



## GMBBOYZ (May 3, 2010)

whats going on roll it up?? I need some feedback here.First time buyer from attitude and i need to know how long does it usually take to get to the east coast and should i be nervous about bein ripped off or are they legit...ordered on the 1st ~ g13 labs white widow ~ g13 labs blue venom femz..any one have any advise for the strains and for my worries about attitude...thank to all!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2010)

hey guys i came across this as i was looking for some info on growing. its pretty much a how to and some other stuff on sativas and how to keep a sativa smaller with out affecting yeild to much i found it a good read so here is the link http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/11550SSH_sc.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=66603&usg=__0U-Vep_qN7V3bYaUqeaTrUsz0-o=&h=600&w=800&sz=162&hl=en&start=3&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=sJWGY3NTI6dnAM:&tbnh=107&tbnw=143&prev=/images?q=Lst++sativa&um=1&hl=en&tbs=isch:1


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 3, 2010)

youll get ur shit. have patiencce and it will come. 1BMM


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

GMBBOYZ said:


> whats going on roll it up?? I need some feedback here.First time buyer from attitude and i need to know how long does it usually take to get to the east coast and should i be nervous about bein ripped off or are they legit...ordered on the 1st ~ g13 labs white widow ~ g13 labs blue venom femz..any one have any advise for the strains and for my worries about attitude...thank to all!!!!





1badmasonman said:


> youll get ur shit. have patiencce and it will come. 1BMM


As the Badman said, you'lll get it, Attitude seem reliable from what I read. You will be looking at around at least 5-7 working days for delivery.

McP. yeh, I lost a few of the seeds. They didn't pop, but this was due to the fact that I had them outside and we had a few days of heavy heat, so the little packets had dried out big time so a few got mullered....I got enough to be going on with!! And yeh, loving the idea of spreading seeds everywhere.

Have a good un folks.

Peace, DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

colt45 and 2 zigzags baby thats all we need!  ..."bored at work!"


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

DST said:


> As the Badman said, you'lll get it, Attitude seem reliable from what I read. You will be looking at around at least 5-7 working days for delivery.
> 
> McP. yeh, I lost a few of the seeds. They didn't pop, but this was due to the fact that I had them outside and we had a few days of heavy heat, so the little packets had dried out big time so a few got mullered....I got enough to be going on with!! And yeh, loving the idea of spreading seeds everywhere.
> 
> ...


i planted Bout 20 ungermed seeds about 2 weeks ago at a local park in the ruffs next the the river where any one hardly goes. and last week it flooded where all my seeds were, but i think it was a good thing. all the seeds were underabout an inch of dirt and 3 feet of river, i went down theri yesterday and to my surrprise alot have popped out of the grouond, and i thank the river for that it helped germ them faster. im just gunna let these go all by them selfs no watering or nothin. they shold survive they are right next to a huge river that im sure has a underground supply for all the shore plant


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> colt45 and 2 zigzags baby thats all we need!  ..."bored at work!"


Brings back memories.....I was 15 and drinking colt 45 and O. E.


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Brings back memories.....I was 15 and drinking colt 45 and O. E.


Don't forget St. Ides... damn that's some funky sheit. Good time for sure. Haha, what you got on my 40, dogg?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Don't forget St. Ides... damn that's some funky sheit. Good time for sure. Haha, what you got on my 40, dogg?


Funny stuff. We used to empty out the fridge and fill it with 40s and 32's. We thought we where living large, lol. That was many many moons ago.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

Here is my LA Woman Harvest. Very dense very dense, and crystal like. Look close at my palms, and fingers. Smells like perfume and candy.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

nice harvest bro! was gunna give u some rep but i gutta spread more around first!


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2010)

WOOOO HOOOOO.... that's some FIRE

What up on giving us a shot of the Gnome grown pic by itself. Did you have someone make that for you or something. Is that little knome hauling a cart of weed with lizzards pulling it? That's tight.

Fucking AWESOME buds bro. Love that purp. lol... and I kept trying to dust off my comp screen. All the crystals on your fingers and hands. Props.


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

Looks delish there goldenganja, how much u recon u got off it?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Brings back memories.....I was 15 and drinking colt 45 and O. E.


hell yah O.E. was the shit when i was 16!. but i was just singing an afroman song that i heard this morning!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> WOOOO HOOOOO.... that's some FIRE
> 
> What up on giving us a shot of the Gnome grown pic by itself. Did you have someone make that for you or something. Is that little knome hauling a cart of weed with lizzards pulling it? That's tight.
> 
> Fucking AWESOME buds bro. Love that purp. lol... and I kept trying to dust off my comp screen. All the crystals on your fingers and hands. Props.


i dont get it?!?..LOL!!! but damn those buds are def. some FYAAA!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> it would be great cant forget to plant alot inthe woods either and far far into the woods. by the time they got done cleaning all the ones in town the ones out in all the forests and shit would be mature and most liely seeded and droppin seeds for the next year. try to make it as over taking as possible for the government so they cant get rid of it kinda like blackbery plants. they wouldnt even beable to charge anyone with it either. they should make it a national holiday called somthin cool i cant think right now just smoked a peach blunt full of shishka and some shishka hash


Well by god lol. Im being sarcastic Mcp lol. Plant some in the woods lol. Funny guy



GODFREY1 said:


> Chill homie. I feel like the 600 is a place to show your girls,ask and answer questions. I don't see most of the 600's in my journal,in fact you yourself haven't made comments. But you know what? It doesn't matter. For many many reasons. First being that I was led to the 600 by someone that was in my journal. I think that's pretty cool. I think the coolest part about the 600 is that most of us not only use it for info,or even to straight bullshit,but as sort of a sub-journal if you will. A way to show your shit off or whatever without making people read 5 to whatever pages in your journal. I have many things that are in my journal that are not in here,but shit,you can't look at EVERYTHING on RIU! Peace homies.
> Oh,sidenote. About my journal. Lol. I had some homies babysittin my girl until she goes outside. They fucked her up good. Most of you don't know what she looked like before,but it wasn't this. And this pic does not do it true justice as to how fucked up she is. To funny. Good thing she's goin outside,she will be fine. A little sun and whind can fix anything!


Correct statement of the club. This is my only hangout really. I keep a small journal mostly to help me remember shit. And see the grow unfold with the pics and such is cool aswell. BUT Club Roger 600 watters is place to be. If im lying im dying haha.



mcpurple said:


> i planted Bout 20 ungermed seeds about 2 weeks ago at a local park in the ruffs next the the river where any one hardly goes. and last week it flooded where all my seeds were, but i think it was a good thing. all the seeds were underabout an inch of dirt and 3 feet of river, i went down theri yesterday and to my surrprise alot have popped out of the grouond, and i thank the river for that it helped germ them faster. im just gunna let these go all by them selfs no watering or nothin. they shold survive they are right next to a huge river that im sure has a underground supply for all the shore plant


Yup thats pretty cool Mcp. Ifn your planning on growing them out best scoop em out and move a lil higher above the water crest. 3ft is quite a bit i think for a plant to survive in but hell who knows.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Brings back memories.....I was 15 and drinking colt 45 and O. E.


OMG Old motha fuckin English lmao. Dude i puked my guts out many a drunking OE nights. How bout some St. Ides whoa. I banged alot of highscool girls after a few glugs of that shit way back in the days. Some Heavy Duty. Makes for a cheap date aswell peeps lol.

As for me business is doing well so far this year. Starting to move my crews into some light commercial work that pays a bit better than bricking joe blows house. Hope this economy keeps with its up stroke. Time for a good ole busch light cause im still to poor to drink budlite. But ive got some power dank too a couple 0zs of some shit called Dankouver.. I dont know its genes but wow does it smell fruity and the taste is just fk incredible. Still it aint the cheese which is my all time fav so far. I think i may sprout that strain while im thinking about it. Welp Peace out 600 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 4, 2010)

Wow jig we where thinking of the same shit at the same time damn near haha thats Coooool Bump.


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Wow jig we where thinking of the same shit at the same time damn near haha thats Coooool Bump.


Great minds think alike... for sure.



GNOME GROWN said:


> i dont get it?!?..LOL!!! but damn those buds are def. some FYAAA!!!


LOL... I got confused... Check the pic from GoldenGanj


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

ayyyyyyyy thats where i got my name from!...i remember sitting in my old room thinging "hmmmm whats gunna be my riu name" i was sitting there thinking then looked around my room and BAM!!!, GNOME GROWN poster!


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (May 4, 2010)

Goldganja nice lookin flowers. very nice i see the trichs stickin to your hand, thats sick.


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

gg13 that looks like some very good weed. nice job.

also masonman i wasnt kidding about all the planting i think it would be really cool and it would make it much easier to legalize completey if they cant even araddicate the ones all over the forests and woods and river banks all over the place. most likely wont do it but who knows i still have a long life to live. also masonman. the plants i started at the park are just for fun to see how lonfg they will survive with no attention except a watering in the hot summer. and it will be fine so close it rained here last week so the river rose up some but in the summer it is very low and i dont think well be gettin much more rain hre in oregon. so the plant is not in the water any more it was just under the water last week. wich is ok cuz it made all the dirt wet and after the seeds popped up, im sure they will all be gone by the middle of summer though. somone will find them or they will just die off.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> nice harvest bro! was gunna give u some rep but i gutta spread more around first!


Same here (towards you). I gave you rep the first time I saw the 2/600s in a 4x4. I am awaiting my new grow room. It's 4'9"x4'9"x7 I am getting ready for the future purchase of another 600 hps. All thanks to you Gnome.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> Goldganja nice lookin flowers. very nice i see the trichs stickin to your hand, thats sick.


 Yeah and she is thick in them. The smell is so strong it lingered upstairs out around towards the front of my house with the doors shut ! My wife and girlfriend came home for a lunch bowl and cued me into how strong it smelled out front!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

i cant wait to see it!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

Hey thanks Man. I work hard like the rest of you.



mcpurple said:


> gg13 that looks like some very good weed. nice job.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2010)

LOL.... I love the tricgnome.... LOL TOOO funny bro. I need to get me a character for my grow room.

Check this crazy story... my buddy turned me onto it: http://www.sirbacon.org/4membersonly/docellis.htm


----------



## don2009 (May 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> LOL.... I love the tricgnome.... LOL TOOO funny bro. I need to get me a character for my grow room.
> 
> Check this crazy story... my buddy turned me onto it: http://www.sirbacon.org/4membersonly/docellis.htm


 Hey I seen a guy that had a small lizard in his garden that thing loved it in there. He helped took care of the garden too, as for pest lol I want to get one, one day


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

thats A LOT of VK!  friend of mine gave me a vk clone before,it was my first legit strain i grew! "not bag seed" .. i have that same scope too works mint!


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

hey guys, i was just on a thread about using rice to dry quicker. i dont think it helps dry it quicker but i thought to my self. i wonder if i threw in a small amount of rice in with with my buds that will be curring for awhile if it will help prevent mold issues just to be safe. i think it would help a great deal against mold. ive never had mold issues but know that i have a lot and will be storing some for awhile i want to ensure no mold while it is cureing,


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

if your buds are completely dry i dont think u have to worry about mold!...as long as its in an air tight bag or jar....i found a jar one day from one of my earlyer grows with a 2.7 nugg in it..i was pumped when i found it!..it was atleast 8-10 months old..smelled amazing when i cracked the jar open! i made that 2.7 last me another month!


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

well i put them in jars when they are still moist in the middle to get a slow dry for the first week or 2 and then they are usally ready to be stored. but just incase i i think it would work to help prevent mold. i just dont want it to get moldy in a month or 2 some longer. 
and dam u made 2.7 last a month i smoke that in one day on an average. somtimes more and less. also that nug i put up a pic of a few back that i got as a sample i found out it was from last years outdoor. and it has been curring up till the point i got it and man was it smooth and flavor full.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (May 4, 2010)

got a question, one book i have says 30 day water only flush is what you should do for highest qualitity and complex flavors. My other book, states that 10 to 14 days is enough time. Im using the marijuana horticulture bible, and the cannabible for info. How do 600 club members flush, and how was the results?


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

i think the 10-14 day of flush is when u on the first day run 3 times the amount of water through the soil then after that just water. i think the 30 day flush should be done with just water every time it needs it and not flooding it the first time.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

yah only made that 2.7 last that long cause it was fire,i smoked many other batches of bud the whole time too though..but that was my head stash for rainy days pretty much...lol


----------



## MistaKris (May 4, 2010)

update week 3 day 2 12/12 purple kush whats ya think???


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> gg13 that looks like some very good weed. nice job.
> 
> also masonman i wasnt kidding about all the planting i think it would be really cool and it would make it much easier to legalize completey if they cant even araddicate the ones all over the forests and woods and river banks all over the place. most likely wont do it but who knows i still have a long life to live. also masonman. the plants i started at the park are just for fun to see how lonfg they will survive with no attention except a watering in the hot summer. and it will be fine so close it rained here last week so the river rose up some but in the summer it is very low and i dont think well be gettin much more rain hre in oregon. so the plant is not in the water any more it was just under the water last week. wich is ok cuz it made all the dirt wet and after the seeds popped up, im sure they will all be gone by the middle of summer though. somone will find them or they will just die off.


Sorry mcp im just a smart ass and i love to joke. Didint mean to hurt any feelings and yes im for legalizing the herb. Fuck lord knows ive yet to show yall a bud ive grown. Yeah i may be slow but its for a good cause folks. Im not a speed baller. Yes the weed i smoke is very fkn pricey but pfffff. Well here we is. ohhh yeahh. And you cant on atleast a good few making it over here. Im the only veggger the 600. hasl. But ive got me reasons bygolly... out 1BMM love peace & hair grease haha. cmon yall know me i a joker im a smoker im a midnight toker,Nighty night my friends 1bmm


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

no feeelings were hurt didtn even take offense masonman


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 4, 2010)

Thought I would throw some pics up to the 600's. As soon as my fuckin check get's here I can get 4 of them out of there. There are 11 in there right now,some of them hiding. Thought I would get some last group photos. Should be changing light schedule by Fri. for the other 7 that are staying. Peace.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

thinking of choping my big ladies saturday,check out my journal for more info,ur input is more than welcome!


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

why are u throwin some plants out godfrey, and do u you foiler feed.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 5, 2010)

I was but I stopped. My healthiest plant forever was the one that I only sprayed with water. I spray now only if I see a problem. Or I now just add ensigms with some Pro Tekt,soap,and some epson salt. But no actual food. Or often I spray em with epson,pro tekt and soap. Well,you get the idea. And hell no I ain't throwin none out. Lol. I haven't got my check yet. These are still the ones that need to go outdoors. Their fuckin killin me. Got one of the Mazar's out yesterday but that involved the Hindu Kush in her fat 5 gallon pot comin back for a day or 2. If I don't get my check soon I'm gonna start pullin my hair out. Was hopin to leave Sat morning,here it is Tue. Address change fucked me. Oh well,what do you do. That and now my homemade co2 makers can't keep up. And they were workin pretty good for a minute there. Supposedly I am going to be able to pick up the shit I need for co2 on a front whenever I get up the fuckin hill. We will see.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 5, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Here is my LA Woman Harvest. Very dense very dense, and crystal like. Look close at my palms, and fingers. Smells like perfume and candy.


that looks super tasty!


----------



## mcpurple (May 5, 2010)

opps i forgot u were puutin some outside i forgot thats why when i read throw them out i thoughu meant throw away. and ya i only foiler feed when theri is a def of some sort to try to help the plant. and good luck getin the co2


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks,I need it. Gonna get an o2 reader,just got the idea from Puff.


----------



## williewill420 (May 5, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> got a question, one book i have says 30 day water only flush is what you should do for highest qualitity and complex flavors. My other book, states that 10 to 14 days is enough time. Im using the marijuana horticulture bible, and the cannabible for info. How do 600 club members flush, and how was the results?


I cant tell much difference between 5 days or 7 days or 2 weeks. I flush 3 gallon bucket with 3 gallon of clearex, then i let the plant soak that up for about 30 mins then i continue to flush with plain water. I go for 7 days and there no chemical taste at all even though I burnt my last crop. 1 thing to consider about doing a extra long flush is why should you starve your plant during the final few weeks while its in the final stage of bud development still continuing to swell


----------



## mcpurple (May 5, 2010)

thats why i said if u do the 30 day flush to only give it the regualr amount of water ro use up the rest of the nutes inthe soil, instead of flooding the soil and washing it all out right theri, a 30 day flush is long though thats more than half of some strains life in bud


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2010)

Hey fellas... took a few pics today. Here's one. The others are in the journal. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/306850-jigfreshs-grow-3-flooded-tube-11.html#post4125234


----------



## mcpurple (May 5, 2010)

now thats a nice bud along with a great pic, im on my way to your journal to check out the rest,


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 5, 2010)

Jigfresh that looks great.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 5, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I cant tell much difference between 5 days or 7 days or 2 weeks. I flush 3 gallon bucket with 3 gallon of clearex, then i let the plant soak that up for about 30 mins then i continue to flush with plain water. I go for 7 days and there no chemical taste at all even though I burnt my last crop. 1 thing to consider about doing a extra long flush is why should you starve your plant during the final few weeks while its in the final stage of bud development still continuing to swell


 I don't use clear x but I ran my nutes high until 9 days before harvest then I would run several gallons through, wait 20 mins and do it 2 x more. After that they would only get Molasses so they did not starve. Never had a bad taste and my ash is white.
If you are not Organic it never hurts to flush every 30 days like mentioned above.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2010)

sweet bud pic jig,frostier than a polar bears toenails...yeeeeeeea


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 5, 2010)

Dam Jig,that's sweet, I Looove Lookin at Oddysee. I look at mine and just can't wait.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 5, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Dam Jig,that's sweet, I Looove Lookin at Oddysee. I look at mine and just can't wait.


odyssey is niiiice. try putting one of these in the ground. my friend did that with 2 last summer and got 1.6lb on one and 2.2 on the other. would have been more if it weren't for those meddling caterpillars. definately a big yielder.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 5, 2010)

Mine's stayin indoors with me. Can't help it,got plenty for outside.


Well,my fuckin check still isn't here so I'm babysitting at least one more day. So I decided to move some things around. The Mazar that I am keeping has been gettin overfucked by the MP. So I turned her around. Of course now the MP is fuckin over the SC a little,but not as bad. And she can take it. Got a view of my baby Mazar that I haven't had in about 2 weeks. So I took a pic. She's comin along pretty good considering the amount of light she has been alotted. I took another pic just cause I liked the new view. Peace. ​


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (May 5, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys. good lookin pictures too.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2010)

kings kush


----------



## GMBBOYZ (May 5, 2010)

any one have any experiance with g13 labs ww or blue venom?? i appreciate the replies fellas..


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 5, 2010)

Nice looking Kings Kush you got there.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2010)

thank you much sir....


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Looking great guys. I have to admit to a real case of Stoned growing madness. The more I have been looking at my NY47 of late, and with me now getting my smell back in one shape or another (the cold is finally going away me thinks) I have come to the conclusion that I got the clones mixed up between the Blackjack and the New York47!!! I am 99% sure this is the case. It was the trichs that made me think, this doesn't look right, they are a lot longer and skinnier than before (which was a trait of the BJ!!) So yup, I am convinced. Well I should know soon enough, probably chop her down in a week or two,,,need to look up when I put her into flower. So that means the clone I took of her is naturally also a Blackjack!!lmfao
I guess I will know for sure when I smoke the bitch, hehe. She is also the one I have been doing my time in motion study on!! 

Anyway, that's the news from this side of the world. Catch up with you guys and gals soon.

Peace


----------



## kpw555 (May 6, 2010)

I have ran 600W light for a long time and even though I could afford 1000W lights, when I upgraded my grow I still used 600W lights.

I have two 3 x 6 foot trays with a pair of 600w HPS in a dual cool tube over each.

I run perpetual and multiple strains in this op and it seems to be working well so far.



Mothers on the left, the tallest is White Widow, and all the others are PPP. The PPP yields heavy and dense, the White Widow is just killer smoke.

The pics on the right are of the flowering chamber, I am only running three out of four lights till it gets full, about three more weeks. Again the tall ones are White Widow.

A lot of great grows in this thread, a lot of different ways. Goes to show you that it is not nearly as picky as some make it out, to grow decent weed.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 6, 2010)

KPW that is a nice set up you have for the mothers.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Welcome kpw555. Those mothers look like happy ladies indeed!!

Have a good un and enjoy the Club.

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 6, 2010)

Whats up roger 600 watters. I know this is a bit off subject but for those who are bored check out the brown dirt warrior videos on youtube. Totally fucking awesome. Very entertaining. Ok gots to get to work peace 1BMM....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

haha i love those vids man hardcore when he's being chased by the pork chopper


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 6, 2010)

Mornin 600's. And welcome Kwp. Her's a quote from Andrew Dice Clay to cheer your day.

Jack and Jill both went up the hill with a buck twenty five. Jill came back with two fifty. What a fuckin whore.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2010)

lol....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 6, 2010)

cant wait to CHOP EM DOWN, CHOP EM DOOOWN!!!


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i love those vids man hardcore when he's being chased by the pork chopper


exactly what i was gonna say the chopper is intense,



GNOME GROWN said:


> cant wait to CHOP EM DOWN, CHOP EM DOOOWN!!!


and i cant wait to see the pics and harvest


----------



## MT Marijuana (May 6, 2010)

What is up in the 600!! I gave the ol chop chop to my WW at about 8.5 weeks.This is most of it, turned out pretty nice, very smelly and coated with crystals  I think I'll be needing a bigger drying area, hmm... Keep it real, but not too real in the 600
~MT MJ~


----------



## las fingerez (May 6, 2010)

Evening/Morning/Goodnight  Really happy with the purple


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

great pics and plant las fingeres ans mt marijauna


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2010)

nice pics,las fingerez,wish i had 3D for that pic,MT MARIJUANA i likes the scrog.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

MT, Fingerez, doing us all proud guys!


----------



## cannapharm (May 6, 2010)

Hey fellas,

I finally learned how to subscribe to a post (newbie). i have been watching you 600 guys for a while because I am a 600-type-of-guy myself. I just harvested my first grow using 6" radiant reflector, 600 HPS, Phresh carb fil, and a 6' fan. I grow in soil. So do i put up pics now or how do you guys do it? lol


----------



## cannapharm (May 6, 2010)

Unbelievable!!! Looks danky dank!!!


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

cannapharm said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I finally learned how to subscribe to a post (newbie). i have been watching you 600 guys for a while because I am a 600-type-of-guy myself. I just harvested my first grow using 6" radiant reflector, 600 HPS, Phresh carb fil, and a 6' fan. I grow in soil. So do i put up pics now or how do you guys do it? lol


Post away bru, welcome to the 600. feel free to use our mascot as well.


----------



## Heads Up (May 6, 2010)

I committed a mortal sin, I didn't take pictures of the strawberry or the arjan's haze before chopping. I did however take pictures of the malawi 99 before chopping. I am extremely pleased with the results so far. I've had the 'tops' of the sour cream in a jar for almost a week, not ready by any means so I can't give a good smoke report. The other half of the plant is still under the lights along with the rest of the malawi 99 which I didn't finish today due to lights out. I'm hoping for a bit over three ounces from the sour cream when all is said and done. The strawberry haze was just full of beautiful buds. I was amazed by the harvest. I'm hoping for a quarter pound from her and the malawi 99. I'll be real happy with half a pound from two plants. I'm thinking over three ounces from the arjan's haze. The bud of the malawi is heavenly. You know how it smells right before you trim you bud and how it smells right after, all green like, not the malawi 99, she is the sweetest smelling girl and after trimming she stills smells heavenly sweet. Really looking forward to tasting this girl. Anyway, the last pic is me holding one of the bottom branches off the malawi. Just an abundance of beautiful bud. My tent is now almost full of bud, hopefully I can get home from work in time tomorrow to finish.


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

looks very tasty heads up nice fat nugs on them girls.

also today i got another sample, i am not postin pics of it because my camera phone is a piecer and makes my dank buds not look so dank. but anyways, i got a half o of some permafrost nice purple buds it has a lemony cheese smell to it and smokes great a musky type taste very differnet for me but i like the pain relief. i also got about 5 grams f some pineapple its all he had left but he is about to harvest some more indoor soon so if i like it i can get it still have not smoked it yet but it smells alot like my shishka but more pinapple to it. will takes good pics of it when my cam gets back, also all this bud is from last years outdoor so its been curring all year up untill it hit my hands so very smooth and strong aromas.


----------



## cannapharm (May 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Post away bru, welcome to the 600. feel free to use our mascot as well.


Thanks DST. First upload tonight!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 6, 2010)

that permafrost sounds amazing mcpurple!..i love musky earthy tastein buds!!


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

it is indeed GG, its a great stoned to it gave me a really good couch lock high for about an hour and a half and then it kinda strted to fade into a more upty high for the last hour, and i really like it. i think i found a great grower for the season, but will still have to see what comes at the end and through out the summer to


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 6, 2010)

couple buds from my stash jar..from left to right. Strawberry cough, Cheese, Purps


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

hey GG that purp looks like my permafrost but a bit more purp to yours, they all look dank and great photos, i need my camera bac so i can try to take some close ups of my buds now since thats the only pics i will beable to post of weed, no more growing plant pics for me, mabye at the end of summer but i am not counting on it


----------



## cannapharm (May 6, 2010)

Looks nugporn staus! i got a 3x3 w/ 600 hps one six inch fan, but 1200w in a 4x4. The 2 fans keep it cool?


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 6, 2010)

Wlcome to the 600 Cannapharm. Nice pics all. Still no fuckin check. My chick said she would make sure I at least get 7 new plants,and I'll take 5 from the tent instead of four. Just the other Mazar,not a big deal,wasn't really room anyway,and 6 is what I'm supposed to have here in the first place. Plus she will make sure I have gas. Won't be able to get more soil and stuff,but it's time. My main girls are all around 30" already,that's bigger than I wanted for my space to start flower with 6. I mean,don't get me wrong,big plants are fantastic,but I don't really have the space for it. But yeah,inside that was what I wanted to do. Was originally gonna take the Hindu Kush to 30" and flower,but now all of them are. Should be on new light schedule starting Sat. morning. And I my friends am guarenteed to be outdoors. Peace.


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

hey guys i just found these videos of eagles that take down wolfs and dear all real footage and really cool, also has some cooltrippy music. its about half way down the page in thise link http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2pSV1CBssXk/SymNAgMY4sI/AAAAAAAAAy0/Kr1nb0Xpa3w/s400/Northern+beavers+put+southern+ones+to+shame.JPG&imgrefurl=http://texascichlidmassacre.blogspot.com/2009_12_01_archive.html&usg=__lndZvhKSQO-ziUg6RrsZwcVB-Ts=&h=266&w=400&sz=51&hl=en&start=10&itbs=1&tbnid=OWlLFfm_loMcQM:&tbnh=82&tbnw=124&prev=/images?q=world%27s+largest+beaver+dam&hl=en&sa=X&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

i know its along link but the videos are the shit eagle even chases a bear in alaska check it out


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 6, 2010)

Man,I can't watch any videos till I get another monitor. Shit sucks.
To the question at hand 600's. What would cause my 5 gallon pot for fuckin ever to drain. Went to flush the Hindu Kush cause she keeps lookin worse. And she's got a couple more days before she leaves. She is taking what I feel an abnormal amount of time to drain each gallon. Wondering why. Thanks peeps.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Heads Up, GG, good stuff gents, goodf stuff indeedy.

Godfrey, forgot to answer a Q of yours from a while back, Yes, strawberries would be good to grow in your tent (I think that ios waht you were asking??)
Re your two fans for the lights, depends on the fans I guess. I use a 125L ruck for my 600 and 400 combined. And re your slow draining pot. Sounds waterlogged to me (does it weigh a tonne?) Perhaps your medium has compacted too much. Do you get water sitting op top of the soil for a while?

Bad news from me today. Looks like I have managed to kill my Thelma rev-eg. I didn't check up on it for a couple of days, and I wnet to look last night and all the new foliage has started to crumble. I think my error was keeping it in too dry an atmosphere. Think it needed to be in higher humidity. Anyway, I have taken it out of the veg tent and it is in the greenhouse now. Hopefully nature can help it along. It's not the end of the world, I do have a Thelma clone for the next run.

Went along to check out Carbon Filters, priced a 200m cubed version for 55 euros. Sounded good to me. Will throw some bud porn pics and stuff up in a bit.

Happy Friday gang.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

happy friday 600! 

sorry to hear bout thelma DST, you think she'll make it? is there any green left to it?

made some bubble last night


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy friday 600!
> 
> sorry to hear bout thelma DST, you think she'll make it? is there any green left to it?
> 
> ...


Just a bit of green left, fuk'er anyway, pain in the arse, looking all healthy one minute and broon bread the next!! Was thinking of doing an all out OG kush run soon, maybe to compete with exodus mission in the HTCC (ahahahahaha)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

oh well here today gone the morrow man. full og run huh man you wait if you get a cheesey pheno of the cheese bx youll be gutted there isnt room for it.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh well here today gone the morrow man. full og run huh man you wait if you get a cheesey pheno of the cheese bx youll be gutted there isnt room for it.


The cheese is a separate operation bru. They get exclusive growing space to themselves....haha. 

Gotta love everyone from the UK's belief in the Cheese.....but then you ain't smoked this OG kush so I'll let it slide this time, hahahahahehee.

Hey Don, did you run a Carbon filter in your tent? How did you set up? It's a real pain to change my set up which I am gonna do in a big way soon, so don't want to make any medium size changes before then so was thinking Exhuast < Duct < Inline ruck125 < Cool tubes and lights < Carbon filter < Grow room (with the arrows showing the way the air is being pulled.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 7, 2010)

That sucks to here D. That lil experiment was pretty cool. Sad day for Thelma


----------



## mcpurple (May 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy friday 600!
> 
> sorry to hear bout thelma DST, you think she'll make it? is there any green left to it?
> 
> ...




dam now thats alot of hash looks like u made a softball with it.
also did anyone get a chance to check out those videos, they are very cool and i think some of you will really like it eagles are rulers of all sky and ground


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

I checked it out McP, was pretty mad. Some of the videos didn't show. But I read the article and watched a couple of the other videos from the links. Hectic!!

Here's some pics from the update

This ones about a week and a half to go, a Blackjack by all acccounts....!



And a Thelma Headband....coming up for 3 weeks soon



And a normal Headband clone from the ones in the greenhouse. A lot darker green imo



I also just put some Dasey Jones, John Doe, and Chem Chiesel seeds down.

Have a great weekend folks.

Peace, DST


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 7, 2010)

Shit,so much easier to check this thread more often. Slows the generic responses. So real quick,sexy bud pics. And that hash just looks straight yummy. I know MCP is with me on this,hash is just my bag you know. One of the main reasons I wanted to grow my own. In fact MCP,was wondering something. The way your doing things with this grower sounds like a really good thing for you. Does your grower promise you a specific amount of hash? Or is it offered in a package,like this much of this and this much of that? Curious.
And DST,waterlogging sounds about right. Is goin outside to a perfect setting gonna fix this shit? And thanks for the strawberry comment. Until tomorrow she's light starved. Can barely find her in that wreck. But she is doing well. 
As for Thelma,that sucks. Hope the great mother nature can fix her like you said. That's kinda the way I'm lookin at this Hindu Kush. Just hold on for a minute,and I'll give nature a shot. I think she'll come out of it nicely.

You all shoulda seen the ladies face when I bought the strawberry and asked ALL my questions. Fuckin Riot! I don't ever lie and say I'm growin tomatoes or somethin. Asked her outrite. Hey,can this Strawberry have any negative affects on my Marijuana plants? She wasn't sure but didn't think so. Than she explained how it takes 1 full season with it before it starts to produce. So I said,"well,what if she gets a new season every 12 weeks? What if I have it under 18 hours a light for 3 weeks than 12 for 9 weeks. Than in the window while I dry my shit in the tent for a week,than start over"? Her face just got better and better as she threw out more I don't knows. But by the time I left this poor old lady alone,she asked me as I left to come back and tell her how ALL the plants were doing. Said I had made her to curious. Lol.
Happy Friday 600's.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 7, 2010)

And Daisy Jones? That's fuckin sick homey. Can't wait till I have room to do some breeding. I think one of my first crosses will be Pure Kush by Strawberry Caugh. Gonna call it Pure Caugh. Oh,and your correct on the cheese. One of the clubs I hit has a serious Cheese and mainly UK Cheese SECTION. And yes,I capped that one on purpose,no other strain gets it like that in there. Peace.


----------



## Heads Up (May 7, 2010)

A suggestion DST if I may. If it's possible for you, hang the fan outside the tent to give yourself more space to play with in your tent.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy friday 600!
> 
> 
> made some bubble last night
> ...



what bags do you use besides the work bag?... i use all of them, but i heard that some people only use 2-3 bags besides the work bag!


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 7, 2010)

So. Pretty sure I am waterlogged. To much soil compaction. Here is my solution. Added a few ensigms yesterday towards the end of my flush,or middle ish I guess. And I'm gonna stop at Wal Mart on my way up the hill and get a few containers of worms,throw em in the new hole with her when I replant. So far this is all I got. Will that help? Or does anyone know some other ways? Thanks.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Shit,so much easier to check this thread more often. Slows the generic responses. So real quick,sexy bud pics. And that hash just looks straight yummy. I know MCP is with me on this,hash is just my bag you know. One of the main reasons I wanted to grow my own. In fact MCP,was wondering something. The way your doing things with this grower sounds like a really good thing for you. Does your grower promise you a specific amount of hash? Or is it offered in a package,like this much of this and this much of that? Curious.
> And DST,waterlogging sounds about right. Is goin outside to a perfect setting gonna fix this shit? And thanks for the strawberry comment. Until tomorrow she's light starved. Can barely find her in that wreck. But she is doing well.
> As for Thelma,that sucks. Hope the great mother nature can fix her like you said. That's kinda the way I'm lookin at this Hindu Kush. Just hold on for a minute,and I'll give nature a shot. I think she'll come out of it nicely.
> 
> ...


Cool story. people like that need educated as well. 



GODFREY1 said:


> And Daisy Jones? That's fuckin sick homey. Can't wait till I have room to do some breeding. I think one of my first crosses will be Pure Kush by Strawberry Caugh. Gonna call it Pure Caugh. Oh,and your correct on the cheese. One of the clubs I hit has a serious Cheese and mainly UK Cheese SECTION. And yes,I capped that one on purpose,no other strain gets it like that in there. Peace.


These are from a new breader in Amsterdam who is starting a company. Got them as freebies.



Heads Up said:


> A suggestion DST if I may. If it's possible for you, hang the fan outside the tent to give yourself more space to play with in your tent.


Cheers HeadsUp. I was thinking of something like that for when I do the re-vamp. I am thinking anytinh the puts out any heat is better outside the growing unit...apart from rhe essentials of course! But with my set up the fan sits on top of the lights cool tubes in a vertical manner so it doesn't really taek up any room.

I have placed the carbon filter in now, so its Air pulled in> Carbon filter > duct > cooltube/lights > inline fan duct >main exhaust fan (runs on a low setting.



GNOME GROWN said:


> what bags do you use besides the work bag?... i use all of them, but i heard that some people only use 2-3 bags besides the work bag!


I only use one bag, the 20micron, plus the 220 or whatever it is to collect the mulch



GODFREY1 said:


> So. Pretty sure I am waterlogged. To much soil compaction. Here is my solution. Added a few ensigms yesterday towards the end of my flush,or middle ish I guess. And I'm gonna stop at Wal Mart on my way up the hill and get a few containers of worms,throw em in the new hole with her when I replant. So far this is all I got. Will that help? Or does anyone know some other ways? Thanks.


I wouldn't bother with the worms, I would place it in a low humidity setting with heat on the root ball (try and even take it out of the pot it's in and place in an open tray. Pierce the root ball to allow air into it. Do not water, leave it alone until it dries out. Get yourself a moisture meter.

Good luck.


----------



## Heads Up (May 7, 2010)

I finally finished chopping the rest of the malawi 99 and the sour cream after work today. I have a good half ounce of fluff bud for hash along with the trimmings of the four girls. I moved my 12/12 from seed under the hps lights and I'm using the tent to dry the buds. Here's a rundown before zipping up the tent. I also have a bunch more bud inside a brown bag and some more sitting on top of the bag. I am very pleased with the harvest.

The strawberry haze is the first two rows on the left, the arjan's haze is in the middle and the malawi 99 is on the right but being a bit obscured by the remainder of the sour cream. If she smokes half as good as she smells, I'll be in heaven with this malawi.

I forgot about the two nice little balls of scissor hash, one from yesterday which we promptly smoked and another one today for me since I finished the chop myself. Looks, smells, tastes and works just like the black hash I used to smoke...forty years ago...ouch!


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Nice haulage there Heads Up.


----------



## Heads Up (May 7, 2010)

Some of the closeups are stunning. My question is do you guys use a special lens to get such good closeups?

Thanks DST, your girls are lookin' great too. Sorry but RUI won't let me share the rep with you yet.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 7, 2010)

Whats up 600 just a lazy coy pastey from my journal. Heading out to gods country again with locco for some guilly suited gardening lol. Im sorry to report that im putting all growing under my 600s on hold till the winter months. I hope im still welcome in the club. Yall my friends and i cant leave my homies. Ill post a few pics now and then of the guerilla patches. Heres a couple pics from my journal update.



Here we go folks just wainting on the Lemon skunk. Its rooting so only a few days maybe a week and ill be ready to force these 5 to show sex. Then its on like donkey kong. I do belive ill be shutting down the flower veg portion of the room simply because my power bill is gonna be huge if i keep the AC and both lights running. That and hot weather is on the way so that lil AC unit wont be able to keep the temps down. I Think im gonna hang a couple floro hoods where the 600s are once i get enough clones. The floro hoods are cheap to run and dont put out hardly any heat. They will still give the plants enough light to grow but probly not nearly as fast as they are under these BAD ASS 600s. 

Once winter 2010 arrives ill be doing a full scale hydroponic scrog and the heat in the winter is not an issue at all. Its stays just perfect in the room with the 2 600s fired up. And its not as smelly too. 


Time for a cold beer and some good ole red meat. I built this bbq pit yesterday in my back yard. I guess i got a bit artistic with it. It only took me about 20 min to slap it together with some leftover granite slabs i had laying around and a few block. 

Thats it for now from the badman. Going on a adventure into the wilds of gods country tommorow with my dog loco. Be back soon with some more pics and rants for that ass. Peace  1BMM


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Some of the closeups are stunning. My question is do you guys use a special lens to get such good closeups?
> 
> Thanks DST, your girls are lookin' great too. Sorry but RUI won't let me share the rep with you yet.


i shoot with a canon rebel xsi,its 12.2mp,has a 18-55mm zoom lens "nothing to crazy its all stock"..when shooting close ups u wanna shoot on macro mode "lil flower on ur camera"..stay as far away from the bud and zoom in as much as u can,then work ur way in with the camera if u still wanna get closer!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 7, 2010)

yoooo lemme get one of those steaks!!!!


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2010)

they look soo good right now....the red meat that is,i'm high as hell...that 99 looking good to,hell all of it looks good...what the hell am i talking about.everything always looks good in here.
dam im high..


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 7, 2010)

ahh they where indeed delicious. no charcoal just red hot ambers to cook over mmmmmmmm


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2010)

nice and slow,mouth watering,...dam


----------



## mcpurple (May 7, 2010)

To dst and heads up great lookin plants and nice harvest heads up looks very tasty indeed. also godfrey my grower didnt say anything about hash to me nor did i think to ask. i usally always have hash though some how.the other day he gave me some bottom of the bag of the last jackripper or frost cant remember about a half o and i made some hash out of it, he pretty much will give me whatever i ask for as long its not huge amounts every other day. i have hash that i made with permafrost trim, some shishkaberry trim and some jack bottom of the bag buds and man is the hash potent and taste with all the different types in theri. i feeel my new grower is very cool and is already hookin me up so im happy now. also i am getting an o jackfrost or ripper in the next few days from his indoor harvest he just had so im excited got about half a p and still gettin weed. my shishkaberry is still curring and smells more potent by the day


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 7, 2010)

ahhh i cant wait to make hash now!!!!  got my buckets today! i need to buy a new egg beater "old one burnt out" anything work better than egg beaters for bubble hash?!? i was thinking of checking home depot for a plaster/mud mixer,and slaping that on a drill!..anyone have good tools/ideas for bubble hash? throw them my way as this will only be my second time makein bubble hash!


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 7, 2010)

Mortar paddle at Home Depot is the shit. Just watch the side of the bags.
Still no fuckin check. But my girl got one today. I am now the proud father of seven new girls and a tankful of gas. I leave in the morning for the outdoor. 4 Mazar's,1 Hindu Kush,1 Bubba Kush,1 Og Kush,and 5 Recon's. 12 altogether. Wish me luck.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

I guess I am old skool, I still use a wooden spoon. I like to use that because it feels like I have more control, I can also scrape down the sides, and manipulate the mulch easy...but that's me, I like to get a bit of exercise!!
Re the photos, like GG said HeadsUp, most cameras have that flower on them....and unless you got a wide mm range you need to stay around 25cm away to get the best results (mine is a 18-55mm) Really want to get up to a 100mm lens. Actually I want the Canon D7 if I am truthfull...but will need to make me some extra cash first for that!!

Good luck with the road trip Godfrey.

Have a good weekend folks,

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

I got a 300mm lense for my canon but u need to put it on the trypod and stand 3m away from ur subject. I use my 18-55 instead its as good with out the faffing lol. D i keep reading ppl saying sorry to hear bout thelma, so did i miss a post bout thelma?


----------



## Heads Up (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the camera info gnome, it's much appreciated.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

np man!....to those shooting with digital slr's, if uwanna save $ for a lens,any 2.8 lens from a 18-55mm zoom to a 300-700mm are bad ass lenses...really expensive but im saving for one!  they take amazing shots!...anyways GUESS WHAT TODAY IS!!!!


----------



## MT Marijuana (May 8, 2010)

Saturday smoke day??
Did I win a gold star??


Watched Blood Into Wine last night. It's a pretty funny/informative biography about maynard keenan's vineyard in AZ. I recommend it to any Tool fan or vino fan out there.


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2010)

yep i'm with heads up, thats exactly how i had mine till i upgraded to seperate ventilation for the aircooled light (which knocked a couple of oC off )


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

harvesting 3 of my ladies today!  ..did 1 of the purps so far,I FUCKING HATE HARVESTING! ...ahhh soo many leaves to clip off FML! lol...my hands/wrist cramp up real easy so im gunna be takein smoke breaks inbetween each plant!


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2010)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-vanilla-kush/prod_1362.html

anyone heard of/smoked this? vanilla kush


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-vanilla-kush/prod_1362.html
> 
> anyone heard of/smoked this? vanilla kush


yesir! it won cannabis cup 2009..i havnt smoked it yet but barneys has some top notch strains, im harvesting a morning glory today!...i have a vanilla kush seed waiting to be planted


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2010)

thanks bro, might be a future project


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

Was looking directly at a packet of vanilla kush seeds yesterday in a dislay cabinet. There is a grip of kush crosses around at the moment in Holland...not so many people shouting about OG kush though (as far as I am aware) We have ko kush, kandy, vanilla, kush 18 (which is almost og!), just to name a few.

Westy, Thelma took a nose dive and over 24 hours turned into a veg.

Off for dinner.

DST


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

Thelma took a nose dive and over 24 hours turned into a veg.

I I know im stoned and ur scottish but i dunt understand, thought u wanted her to veg?


----------



## Heads Up (May 8, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> yesir! it won cannabis cup 2009..i havnt smoked it yet but barneys has some top notch strains, im harvesting a morning glory today!...i have a vanilla kush seed waiting to be planted



I'm waiting for some Laughing Buddha from Barney's Farm. DST, that og18 x skunk, smoke report if you please. My partner started two of the three beans, males along with all three kandykush and two male kushberry, he was one female out of eight beans of the skunk train. All of his beans that he made, ten, came up female again. I have the sleestack, the LA confidential and one of the og18 skunk train beans. I plan on doing another sativa dominant grow after my 12/12 from seed is finished in about a month or so. My next grow is going to be a scrog. I'm thinking of putting my hawaiian snow and Neville's haze in ten gallon grow bags to give the roots room to spread out. Both plants are supposed to be monsters.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Hi HeadsUp, the OG18 I smoked was only OG18 (not crossed with skunk) so I am guessing the original that DNA crossed to make the og18xskunk. Anyway, very much similar to the OG Kush, a very creamy smoke (I think most of the ogkush or kush18 you get have a thick smokey to them (I am guessing due to heavy oil content) - if you know what I mean. The 18 is also kind of musty like the OG as well with sweet overtones, but the buds tend to be a bit greener from what I can remember.

Westy, sorry for the gobbeldy-goop. Thelma I think was a victim to low humidity in my veg tent. Before I got my carbon filter put in my exhaust was temperoary just exhausting into the main room were I grow (it normally goes into another fan that pulls it out of the room. I think this has frazzled the poor thing out and from having nice sets of new 3 leaves I went to looking all brown 24-36 hours later, and it just kacked it (perhaps using the word vegetable was not very PC either!!) I have left it out in the greenhouse to see if it will come round but it's not looking good. I think this was my fault for neglecting it over that time. In future I think it would be good to keep it in a humidity done or something like that....will have a go next time around with some of the girls that are finishing up on this run.

Off to water and fee.

Laters,

DST


----------



## DTR (May 9, 2010)

odyssey from rooted clones 1 month veg 18/6 and 2 weeks of flower 12/12 under a 600watt hps the whole time in a 5ft wide 6ft deep 8ft tall room foxfarm ocean forest/chunky perlite in 1.1qt then 2.5gal and last transplant to 5gal pots well only had 6 5gal pots so one is still in a 2.5gal in the middle and much smaller the tallest one is just over 3.5ft now i hope they turn out ok


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Looking good bru. I think a couple of peeps on the thread are growing Odyssey, Jigfresh for one. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## dankypot (May 9, 2010)

hey guys remember me ? im still here reading and growing. havnt had any pic (my cam broke but im getting a nikon d300 o tues next week. so ill have some nice ass bud porn for yah. 
everyones grows are kicking ass . whos gonna do an outdoor this year???? i gonna try.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Hey Dankypot, Plans are afoot for an outdoor. seedlings on the way....couple of weeks to go me think before I free them

just thought i'd share this. this was a clone that went funky, it didn't grow basically, although it had rooted. then I threw it into the greenhouse of love and it started to flower. you can see the old remnants of the previous leaves.

The Menace:


----------



## Heads Up (May 9, 2010)

Sorry about the confusion DST, it's genuity that is growing the og18 x skunk. My apologies from one stoner to another.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

haha, no apologies required old parts. if it's anything like the original it may be a bit on the gouchy side for you ( I recall you like your highs) but then hopefully the skunk lifts that baby up.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 9, 2010)

heres on of the purps i harvested yesturday!


----------



## Heads Up (May 9, 2010)

I want to start this war off by blaming mcpurple, it's all his fault. I read the sativa link you posted mcpurple, interesting, thanks.

The person writing the article made what I thought was a good point, indicas are basically the same kind of high, what we collect are different tastes with indica. On the other hand sativa can give you several different types of highs and tastes.

So, what does everyone think about that statement, are we just collecting different tastes in indicas? Sure some weed is stronger than others but the effects are still the same, the couchlock is coming at some point with an indica.


----------



## Essex (May 9, 2010)

sweet buds m8! Im a fellow 600w grower reportin in for duty, lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So, what does everyone think about that statement, are we just collecting different tastes in indicas? Sure some weed is stronger than others but the effects are still the same, the couchlock is coming at some point with an indica.


with indicas i would agree that threre all pretty much the same high "couch lock" only some being stonger than other with differnt taste too!...


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

i seem to like the crosses (indicaXsativa) so i get a bit of both






Big Budda Blue Cheese 9.5 weeks 12/12 SCROGed. I've left the bottom fluffy buds on, mainly coz i couldnt be arsed but thinking about leaving them for a bit longer 2 harden up? either that hash em lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> I've left the bottom fluffy buds on, mainly coz i couldnt be arsed but thinking about leaving them for a bit longer 2 harden up? either that hash em lol


i took all my lower buds off for hash!


----------



## Heads Up (May 9, 2010)

I thought it would make a good topic for my one thousandth post. I seem to have a knack for growing mutants. The first three pics are my mutant from an unknown bagseed, it is a female. The other pic is my three leafed mutant which is an offspring from my four stemmed mutant. I have two other mutant offspring beans going but they turned out 'normal', whatever that is. These pics are from the 12/12 from seed grow which I started in my tent a couple of weeks before my main grow got chopped. Since the pics were taken I've transplanted all my 12/12 girls from half gallon grow bags into one gallon grow bags. Gave them a drink of water with molasses and two drops of superthrive after transplanting yesterday. They look happy and healthy this morning. That is after I could get in there to see them, the damn electricity was out again this morning for about an hour, it went out yesterday morning too for a couple of seconds. I swear I feel like I live in a third world country with all the power interruptions. I must lose my power at least fifty times a year...and they blame the squirrels every time.


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i took all my lower buds off for hash!


cheers bro, gonna see what happens with them 1st but it looks that way at the mo


----------



## mcpurple (May 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I want to start this war off by blaming mcpurple, it's all his fault. I read the sativa link you posted mcpurple, interesting, thanks.
> 
> The person writing the article made what I thought was a good point, indicas are basically the same kind of high, what we collect are different tastes with indica. On the other hand sativa can give you several different types of highs and tastes.
> 
> So, what does everyone think about that statement, are we just collecting different tastes in indicas? Sure some weed is stronger than others but the effects are still the same, the couchlock is coming at some point with an indica.




hope i started a freindly war. but i would agree with the indica that they are almst all the same except some tastes and smell but all do pretty much the same thing, i guess it would make a lil difference though if you harvested it when all cloudy clear trichs, rather than say 50 percent cloudy and the rest amber, glad to see somone took intersest in that link, i thought it was cool, it also explains how to keep sativas much shorter without stunting them so bad tha it effects the yeild,its a long read but a good one


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 9, 2010)

Howdy 600's. Hope all had a good weekend. DTR,DST is correct. I am also growin an Oddysee. I love lookin at these pics of em ahead of mine. It's good to see you here. Aslo Essex,but I coulda sworn I seen you in here before. No matter.
Went to the great outdoors. Got 7 outta 12 in the ground. Ended up changin a water pump yesterday as well. But the 4 are the Mazar's. They are in big enough pots and they are fine till I get back up next weekend.
I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT. Homey let me walk off with a Co2 kit. Regulator and tank. Gotta go fill the tank whenever I get some money.(still no check) But I don't have to pay for it for awhile,so I am up for a few months. Also switched to 12/12 Sat morning. The light just went on and I haven't seen my girls for a minute so I'm gonna go. Fed em with Open Sesame before I left yesterday morning. Wondering how they look. So wierd when it's only been like a whole fuckin day and I miss em like my kids. Lol. Peace.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 9, 2010)

Came home to a happy garden. I moved them all around yesterday morning and again just now. Pretty sure this will be their permenant home. gave em a quick mist and a pic. I'll see em in the morning for a minute before they go to sleep. Now that I have the tent there is no light issue,so they go off at nine am and go back on at nine pm to keep down any heat issues.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 9, 2010)

dankypot said:


> hey guys remember me ? im still here reading and growing. havnt had any pic (my cam broke but im getting a nikon d300 o tues next week. so ill have some nice ass bud porn for yah.
> everyones grows are kicking ass . whos gonna do an outdoor this year???? i gonna try.


already got 4 gdps in the ground


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Came home to a happy garden. I moved them all around yesterday morning and again just now. Pretty sure this will be their permenant home. gave em a quick mist and a pic. I'll see em in the morning for a minute before they go to sleep. Now that I have the tent there is no light issue,so they go off at nine am and go back on at nine pm to keep down any heat issues.


that tent is nice and full..looking good


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 10, 2010)

Nice haul there with the purps. I too am growing this strain although im nowhere near budporn. Its nice to see th end result. Looks killer and hella tasty 

Ive noticed with my purp strain that it looks more sativa.. Is that what your belief is with yours? Just curoius. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 10, 2010)

Whats up 600. What a bizzare weekend. Wound up in gods country with 12 rooted clones & mr gorilla. We started out drinking quite early & ended up getting into some scotch. Holy fuck, I swear as long as i live i will never mess with that shit again. hewww still hungover 2 days later. 

Anyways its was a rather uneventful trip. It was more of a recon mission than anything. I did however get my 12 planted and scoped out my next patch location. This next patch is going to be a fucking mother load of clones going in all at once. Id say theres about 60 ready for soil pots. Its over a cliff side with no access besides repelling in which i like. Its perfect. To all the deer who ate my plants I dare ya to try and get theses ones haha. Out of my original 40 im down to just 6 survivors. But they are already approcahing 3 ft tall and its still pretty early.

Sorry folks no pics. Mr gorilla was with me all weekend so i couldnt sneek any shots. Hed straight up plant me if he knew id takin any pics at all ever. So for this trip atleast it was a no go. Like I said not much to bragg of anyway. 

To all the 600 nice work peeps. Got to get to work. Peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

nice read 1bmm. now u know why its called scotch, coz only mad scotchmen drink it. not really true but it might as well be LMAO. (if u've met a mad scotchman u'll know what i mean hey D lol)

Smoking some of this i harvested at the weekend  Big Budda Blue Cheese





some small popcorn budz but its doing the trick. can kinda taste the blueberry but not the cheese...... yet. (still a little hay like atm)

Have a good week guys and girls

Fingerez


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> [/URL]
> Time for a cold beer and some good ole red meat. I built this bbq pit yesterday in my back yard. I guess i got a bit artistic with it. It only took me about 20 min to slap it together with some leftover granite slabs i had laying around and a few block.


Love the bbq bro. Gotta love slapping something together with the extra stuff laying around. Steaks looking good too.



Heads Up said:


> Some of the closeups are stunning. My question is do you guys use a special lens to get such good closeups?


Heads Up. For that bud shot I just posted a few days ago... I just used my wifes Nikon Coolpix 10 Mp. It cost $100 I think at target or something. I just take pics with the flash on and it set to the 'flower' setting. Then I crop the pic down to show the detail. Takes some pretty amazing shots for not being all fancy and shit. My wife is starting photography school soon, so she's gonna upgrade. So I should be able to take even better ones then.



GNOME GROWN said:


> ahhh i cant wait to make hash now!!!!  got my buckets today! i need to buy a new egg beater "old one burnt out" anything work better than egg beaters for bubble hash?!? i was thinking of checking home depot for a plaster/mud mixer,and slaping that on a drill!..anyone have good tools/ideas for bubble hash? throw them my way as this will only be my second time makein bubble hash!


I agree with Godfrey... a mortar mixer thingy. I got one at my local ace hardware that is sorta a spiral... it's nice because it doesn't totally rip everything apart like some paint mixers I've seen would probably do.



GODFREY1 said:


> Mortar paddle at Home Depot is the shit. Just watch the side of the bags.


If you have 2 buckets, you can mix everything up into one with no bags, then just dump everything into the one with the bags in... no tearing up the bag.



GNOME GROWN said:


> harvesting 3 of my ladies today!  ..did 1 of the purps so far,I FUCKING HATE HARVESTING! ...ahhh soo many leaves to clip off FML! lol...my hands/wrist cramp up real easy so im gunna be takein smoke breaks inbetween each plant!


I'm SOOOOOO with you on harvesting. It's like the shitty secret that no one tells you when you start. My first grow was the worst... millions of buds and tons of leaves. Plus I'm picky as hell about the whole thing which makes it worse. I would take it easy this time, but with the sulphur powder I don't want leaf left at all. What a thing to complain about right... harvesting a Bunch of pot allll for me, hahaha.



las fingerez said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-vanilla-kush/prod_1362.html
> 
> anyone heard of/smoked this? vanilla kush


I heard of it. Saw them selling it at the co-ops when I got my clones one time. Smelled funny. Never smoked it.

I did however smoke some stuff that smelled like vanilla cookies. (or vanilla biscuits, depending on where you are from)



Heads Up said:


> So, what does everyone think about that statement, are we just collecting different tastes in indicas? Sure some weed is stronger than others but the effects are still the same, the couchlock is coming at some point with an indica.


I'm a big Indica fan. I agree for the most part with this statement. I think for sure sativas have a much broader spectrum of effects... but I don't think indica's are all the same.... just the same couch lock. To me they are totally different couch locks. Just because you are on your ass, doesn't mean you aren't feeling different things in your body and head. How bout this... they mostly all put you in a dense fog... but to me the fog is different colors, density, and feel. Damn... I like that image of cruising through different colors of fog.

Nice harvests guys.... and nice grows other guys.... love it all, like genuity was saying.

Oh... and I was gone for a few days, so that's why the long ass post. The girls haven't had their door open for more than 3 days now.... hope they are ok. peace


----------



## DST (May 10, 2010)

Like Jig said, nice pics folks, of both the alive variety, and the ones that have moved on ("dead" just seems like too harsh a word for an MJ plant.)

MT, will check out the film, kinda like vino myself.

Welcome to Essex, glad you could make it for duty, haha.

Take it easy peoples.

DST


----------



## DST (May 10, 2010)

Oh, and on HeadsUp note, indicas are definitely different tastes for sure, but also different levels of feelings as well. Some body stones can centre themselves in different areas in my experience, some can go for upper body, some lower body, etc. Kinda like walking through fog indeed, or what we call a Haar, thems come in many shapes and forms. I smoked enough afghani hash in my time to know that indicas come in many different shapes and forms.
Plants can also be grown to produce different levels of highs as well, by controlling harvesting time. So surely this is also going to "effect the effect" if you like. Sorry, no time to watch the other link from McP but will check out the other sides argument, godamn fooey! haha.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

Ok. I've gotten some sleep. Feelin better. I feel that most Indica's are pretty much the same over all effect. But some will get you there faster or taste better. I think Sativa's can be very different. I am more an Indica type. I like 70/30 or 60/40 on crosses.
And 1BMM. That is a sick ass bbq my friend. I am serious about my bbq and I would be proud to cook on that bastard. Peace.


----------



## Essex (May 10, 2010)

Ta for the welcome lads, I been playing wiv a home brew organic £20 veg/flower nute. take a look ppl I just fed this starved lot of GHS Cheese em, lol






I'll post how they look in 24 hours in this thread,
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/329661-essexs-home-brewed-wilkinsons-organic.html

Id love some help to tell if I done it correct?


----------



## mcpurple (May 10, 2010)

hey jig i really like your fog description for the indicas i am hella high right now and it mad me close my eyes and imagin walkin through the colors of fog and shit hella cool. oh and DST i didnt want to start an argument on the indica thing or sativa thing, just a friendly conversation and also in the article is how to keep sativa shorter with out hurting yield and thats the main reason i posted it cuz i know some of us are growing some salivas or stretchy plants but all the info is pretty good in their. also i went fishing in the rain yesterday and caught about 8 12-15 inch rainbow trout and they are very fresh comin out of winter with the water still so cold, the trout almost com out frozn already


----------



## benefit420 (May 10, 2010)

hey 600ers, just wanted to say WHATS UP !!! Hope everyones grows are going well with no problems. Mine is going great just did a sulfur burn to help make sure my hard / loving work will not go to waste due to Powdery Mold. I was bored and high so I took some pics of my babies as of today. Going to give one last burn to make sure PM is gone, and prolly another 2 weeks of veg then flower time. I got like 7 different strains, Grapefruit Kush (3), Green Crack (3), Lavender, Skunk #1, Hefe, SSH, Chemdog. Then 1 Jack Herer seedling. Waiting to see if turns into a female then will mother it out. Flower Pics in about a month +D Again hope everyones grows are going great. GL Happy Smoking.


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2010)

i see a nice canopy coming along.nice grow man...


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

Lookin good benefit. And congrats on the fishin homey. I'm a trout fisher myself. That's the only thing about startin to grow. It has greatly reduced my time and funds for fishin. Another bonus to your outdoor situation. Very cool,catch one for me homey.


----------



## irishboy (May 10, 2010)

here my girls at 63 days with my 600w led light. i should pull them this Sat coming up. ill post the final gram per watt.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

Your not gonna believe this shit peeps. I called today and the check that I have been waiting for because of an address change was intercepted and cashed. What really sucks is the only one that coulda really done it is my brother. Not blood but close enough. What a junkie piece of shit.​


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 10, 2010)

Welcome irish and very nice looking gals there bud. you had me droolin Amazing led grown you say?. Very Very nice. What variety is that?

Just thought id drop in and show a few non bud porn pics. If you can digg it. 


Nice fat indica leaves on this mother trainwreck. Happy belated mothers day TRW.

And new to the cave.....


Finally got this mofo. The TW Time Warp. aaaahhhhgg some truley OG smoke. I tell ya. I been smoking alot of pot peeps for many many years and this shit here is in a class of its own. I dont know how to explain the earthy tones and spicey flavors this starin pulls off. And a nice sociable high kinda a mid sativa indica type of buzz. Its been a pleasure to smoke for me. What ever the fk the genes are this shit is by golly some good smoke. 


As a SKUNK lover i was happy to get ahold of this strain Super Skunk. Love that skunk bud.

And the last of the newbs in the cave.

Northern Lights. An all time fav. I just fkn love this culture we 600 and all weed smokers alike enjoy. Im mesmerized by the whole lifestyle. just lovin it. 

Well peeps i spent alot of time mr gorilla this weekend. Was quite wack really. Not going to get into detail but yeah. Fucked up man. anyways loose ends all tied up got a tight ship now going st8 ahead. Peace out 1BMM


----------



## irishboy (May 10, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Welcome irish and very nice looking gals there bud. you had me droolin Amazing led grown you say?. Very Very nice. What variety is that?


ya it seems to be a really good led grow, better then all my other led grows ive done with different led company's in the past. these buds are so frosty its not funny, the camera only picks up maybe 50% of the resin. the 2 plants on the left are XJ-13 and the 2 on the right are Hindu skunk, if you check out my journal i have tons of really good close ups on some bud porn


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2010)

looking real good for led's...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 10, 2010)

corn husk joint and some bubble hash pics!


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2010)

thats that nasty good...looks like it'll make ya "construct some construction,that needs constructing"..nice husky joint


----------



## irishboy (May 10, 2010)

genuity said:


> looking real good for led's...


thanks bro.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey jig i really like your fog description for the indicas i am hella high right now and it mad me close my eyes and imagin walkin through the colors of fog and shit hella cool. oh and DST i didnt want to start an argument on the indica thing or sativa thing, just a friendly conversation and also in the article is how to keep sativa shorter with out hurting yield and thats the main reason i posted it cuz i know some of us are growing some salivas or stretchy plants but all the info is pretty good in their. also i went fishing in the rain yesterday and caught about 8 12-15 inch rainbow trout and they are very fresh comin out of winter with the water still so cold, the trout almost com out frozn already


No worries McP, didn't think you were starting a fight, we only have mature discussions on this thread, hehe. Nice little haul on the fish lad!!! Do you ever get your fish smoked?



benefit420 said:


> hey 600ers, just wanted to say WHATS UP !!! Hope everyones grows are going well with no problems. Mine is going great just did a sulfur burn to help make sure my hard / loving work will not go to waste due to Powdery Mold. I was bored and high so I took some pics of my babies as of today. Going to give one last burn to make sure PM is gone, and prolly another 2 weeks of veg then flower time. I got like 7 different strains, Grapefruit Kush (3), Green Crack (3), Lavender, Skunk #1, Hefe, SSH, Chemdog. Then 1 Jack Herer seedling. Waiting to see if turns into a female then will mother it out. Flower Pics in about a month +D Again hope everyones grows are going great. GL Happy Smoking.


Hey benefits, thanks for the share, looking great in there. Some selection you got going on bru!!



irishboy said:


> here my girls at 63 days with my 600w led light. i should pull them this Sat coming up. ill post the final gram per watt.


Pukka!!!! Huge looking cola's irish!!



1badmasonman said:


> Welcome irish and very nice looking gals there bud. you had me droolin Amazing led grown you say?. Very Very nice. What variety is that?
> 
> Just thought id drop in and show a few non bud porn pics. If you can digg it.
> 
> ...


We can dig 1BMM, we can dig!!



GNOME GROWN said:


> corn husk joint and some bubble hash pics!


Mad looking joint, seen a few joins in my time, but thats the first corn husk joint. Interesting indeedy!! And nice lump of pooh you got there...

Peace, DST


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 11, 2010)

Well,I have thought of at least 2 other possibilities. But pretty sure my brother would almost have to be involved. This is what happens when you get stuck on OPIATES people. Stick with weed. At least weed doesn't turn you into a piece of shit thievin ass junky. Just a lazy junkie. Lol.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Well,I have thought of at least 2 other possibilities. But pretty sure my brother would almost have to be involved. This is what happens when you get stuck on OPIATES people. Stick with weed. At least weed doesn't turn you into a piece of shit thievin ass junky. Just a lazy junkie. Lol.


Feel for ya, Godfrey I know exactly what you are dealing with.


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

Godfrey, I feel for ya' my man, I was a junkie for over twenty years, the scum of the earth I was. I know all about the lowlife shit your brother must be pulling. Thankfully I haven't had to deal with that monster in well over fifteen years. It's the reason I moved to florida out of the big bag city, it was killing me. I hated who I had become but couldn't seem to break out of that circle.

My only brother still to this day holds it against me. I even gave him twenty thousand dollars about five years ago to pay for any damages I may have caused him in my junkie days. To this day, I still won't talk to him for being such an asshole. I made my reparations but he just can't let the past die, his loss, not mine. He's more hooked on money than I ever was on heroin.

As my mother used to tell me in bad times..."and this too shall pass".

Good luck with your brother.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Takes a strong man to be able to forgive HeadsUp!!! More than people realise. Your Mum and my Mum must have known each other on a parallel universe, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

wicked husk joint man gnome looks bonkers, how did it smoke!?!?

View attachment 929955View attachment 929956View attachment 929959View attachment 929960View attachment 929961
1. jack47
2. afghan
3&4&5.sensi purp star


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

fucksticks whats with that?! it couldnt just put the pics instead lol


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Takes a strong man to be able to forgive HeadsUp!!! More than people realise. Your Mum and my Mum must have known each other on a parallel universe, haha.


She's been dead now for over ten years but her guidance will always stay with me. I agree with ya' DST, it does take a strong person to forgive, I'm sorry that my brother isn't one of those people. He has his own demons to live with, mine have been exercised. I can sleep with a clear conscience knowing I'm now a straight forward person, I do everything on the up and up, except of course my garden. I don't believe the chief of police of my small town would be thrilled to learn the guy living behind him is growing weed.


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

A quick update. All of my sativa girls are down and drying and have been for almost six days. We split the arjan's haze yesterday, eighty two grams, two shy of three ounces. I'm thinking I have another ounce maybe more of the sour cream which will bring up that total to three ounces or just over. Today we're splitting the strawberry haze and the malawi 99. I'm hoping for over three from each of those. I'm looking at three quarters of a pound from four plants, the ganja gods willing.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 11, 2010)

Godfrey Heads Up DST hell yeah i can relate. I spent a few years of my life as a coke head/dealer and it ate me alive. I too had to move away from home just to get off the shit. Its amazing what the heavy drugs will make a person do for the next fix. Im sure glad i kicked that white bitch to the curb. I cant even look at a ripper anymore. No desire to mess with it. Some peeps just gotta hit the bottom before they realize they have a huge problem. Sorry to hear of the struggles Godfrey. Lord knows we all have them.


Well todays the day the lights go to 12/12 peeps. Got all my clones rooted from each momma. Cant wait to see them hairs poppin. Peace got to get to work 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

These girls, except my gnarly mutant, all showed sex within about sixteen days, so they've been flowering for about two weeks now. I planned on starting and finishing in half gallon grow bags but the plants were only about a foot tall so I transplanted them over the weekend into one gallon grow bags to give them a bit more room to fill out. So far so good they seem to be growing bigger.

So, without further ado, here's my 12/12 from seed supplemental sativa grow. There's also a clone from the arjan's haze in there, she's the short bush in the back.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 11, 2010)

i could of let the husk dry out a little more but i wanted to toke!..lol..it still smoked good though!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 11, 2010)

lol Headsup Ive got the district attorney prosecutor living 3 doors down lol.


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

Whats the safest popular drug?







"weed its safer than a coffee" lol


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wicked husk joint man gnome looks bonkers, how did it smoke!?!?
> 
> View attachment 929955View attachment 929956View attachment 929959View attachment 929960View attachment 929961
> 1. jack47
> ...


Nice Don!!!!



Heads Up said:


> She's been dead now for over ten years but her guidance will always stay with me. I agree with ya' DST, it does take a strong person to forgive, I'm sorry that my brother isn't one of those people. He has his own demons to live with, mine have been exercised. I can sleep with a clear conscience knowing I'm now a straight forward person, I do everything on the up and up, except of course my garden. I don't believe the chief of police of my small town would be thrilled to learn the guy living behind him is growing weed.


Should be: I do everything on the up and up, including my gardening (haha)



Heads Up said:


> A quick update. All of my sativa girls are down and drying and have been for almost six days. We split the arjan's haze yesterday, eighty two grams, two shy of three ounces. I'm thinking I have another ounce maybe more of the sour cream which will bring up that total to three ounces or just over. Today we're splitting the strawberry haze and the malawi 99. I'm hoping for over three from each of those. I'm looking at three quarters of a pound from four plants, the ganja gods willing.


Nice haul HeadsUp!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Godfrey Heads Up DST hell yeah i can relate. I spent a few years of my life as a coke head/dealer and it ate me alive. I too had to move away from home just to get off the shit. Its amazing what the heavy drugs will make a person do for the next fix. Im sure glad i kicked that white bitch to the curb. I cant even look at a ripper anymore. No desire to mess with it. Some peeps just gotta hit the bottom before they realize they have a huge problem. Sorry to hear of the struggles Godfrey. Lord knows we all have them.


Big day everyone in the 600, the man we know as the Badman has gone all 12/12 on us!!!! Woohoo!!



Heads Up said:


> These girls, except my gnarly mutant, all showed sex within about sixteen days, so they've been flowering for about two weeks now. I planned on starting and finishing in half gallon grow bags but the plants were only about a foot tall so I transplanted them over the weekend into one gallon grow bags to give them a bit more room to fill out. So far so good they seem to be growing bigger.
> 
> So, without further ado, here's my 12/12 from seed supplemental sativa grow. There's also a clone from the arjan's haze in there, she's the short bush in the back.


I am loving the TB, HeadsUp, looks like one of those people in a picture that is desperately trying to get incluced in the shot, all leaning in, like Hey Everyone, over here, it's me, TB!!!!



GNOME GROWN said:


> i could of let the husk dry out a little more but i wanted to toke!..lol..it still smoked good though!


Is that something you do on a regular GG? Still kinda interested to know more. What happens when you get to the little knotted gnarly bits?


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2010)

real nice pull there don...sweet looking buds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

yo thanks DST im still getting to grips or gripes with the new look RIU !!! 

cheers genuity i reckon the second one looks like one of those trained hedges you know where they hape the thing with shears haha


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2010)

sweeeeeeeet don g&t 

edit - u must spread some love and all that hehehe


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2010)

lol...dose look like it's going around the stem..going to be some twisted smoke..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

lol stairway to heaven!!!!!


----------



## MT Marijuana (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 930210View attachment 930209Hey there folks! Sorry to hear about Junkie problems, I've been around enough of that that luckily I didn't have to hit bottom, just had to see a couple friends do it and that was more than enough. Anyways here is my plant that was supposed to be TrainWreck but is turning out Trinity I believe. She is soo Pretty in natural light. Tomorrow will be 8 weeks but she has another oneleft in her I think. 
The new crew is Growing Strong (TrainWreck (Real trainwreck  Sensi-Star, dj short's Blueberry, Afghani-goo, AK47) I will double up on one of the strains to get my legal six. The AK47 and the afgoo both have crystals growing on the leaves already and they are just veggin!!  Think I got my set-up dialed in close enough for now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

nice colours MT!


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol stairway to heaven!!!!!


There is a definite S in the middle of that bud, Don and I am sure the bottom letter is a V or a U, but then that doesn't spell anything as the top letter looks like an I. Do you think the plant was trying to spell something out to you and was perhaps dyslexic?....


----------



## dam612 (May 11, 2010)

how far away from the light should i keep my little ones?


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

dam612 said:


> how far away from the light should i keep my little ones?


You want your light as FAR away as posable, it is some times better to put in another room, hope this helps?


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2010)

Essex said:


> You want your light as FAR away as posable, it is some times better to put in another room, hope this helps?


LOL dude. I actually keep my light set up in my neighbors house... seems to be just about perfect.



dam612 said:


> how far away from the light should i keep my little ones?


Depends what kind of light and how old your plants are.

Speaking of no light.... I just inadvertantly gave my girls a 3 day vacation from all light, water, and air flow. And as you might have guessed they did NOT appreciate the break. Little girls threw a Powdery Mildew party. It's a bitch. Might lose the whole crop. I may cry.

But otherwise... Happy tuesday 600's.


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

Nice bud porn guys, as soon as RIU let's me I'll be spreading the rep around. Just beautiful everyone. Masonman, it is a bit strange knowing johnny law is so close but since my wild days are long gone, I'm just another working person to them, who causes no problems for anyone. Just the way I like it.

I got to tell ya' my fellow six hundred watters, today I'm a proud father...drum roll please, thank you. Me and my partner in stupid just finished jarring the rest of the crop. Total weight, fourteen ounces from four girls and it was my first attempt at lst and supercropping. Three ounces each from the sour cream and arjan's haze #1 and four each from the strawberry haze and the malawi 99, my golden girl. What a beautiful plant to grow. It is the classic looking plant once the buds start to fill in, lots of bud, few leaves. She is the only one I took any pictures of today. I'll get some more pics up in a couple of weeks after they are cured a bit and see if I can't get them in natural light. I wanted to take the plate of bud outside for a shot but it is really windy in my part of florida so that was out, for now.

Anyway anyone hungry, here's some snacks.


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> LOL dude. I actually keep my light set up in my neighbors house... seems to be just about perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a 3% milk and water mix for PM, it works well! spray on, wash off few hours lata, few days and its gone.

happy tue 2 u 2 m8


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

I got as many of you guys as I could, I'm spreading the love around in the six hundred.

Heads UP, over and out for now.


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

@ heads up, lovely lookin weed and sweet weight! u lucky boy, lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2010)

lol @ heads up, cant rep u either but thanks bro 

MT damn bro holding it up for the 600 and the newbies on here  great work mate


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

So my home made organic nute play went well, what ya think 1 feed 24 hours later on a 18/6. 14 GHS cheese clones,

before the feed,






24 hours after 1 feed at 1000ppm,












not a bad result to my test?

Im quite happy, good mix?


----------



## mcpurple (May 11, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> corn husk joint and some bubble hash pics!


likein that joint, i want to make one with the skin of a marijauna plant or some how use a leaf from the plant so its all pure weed im smokin. almost looks like a weed tamale,



1badmasonman said:


> lol Headsup Ive got the district attorney prosecutor living 3 doors down lol.


i live down the street from the police station but im legal, i puff right in front of them fucks.

also DST, i rarely keep the trout i catch i like to cacth and realeas so they population stays high and i only really like to eat fish from the sea, like salmon, halibut, cod all types of shit, love sea food. i would like to taste a smoked trout though, mabye ill go pic up a small smokeer and try it out, cuz now it sounds kinda good. and great pics to all who posted, um heads up with the 12/12 and the harvest looks great. MT your plants are lookin great to. an whoever else posted some bud porn. would rep all but i cant on some do to needing to sread some more rep.

oh and this morning i was baging on my ph meter to try to ensure it was broke cuz i am not usin it all summer and i dont want to have to refill the water it sits in every other day to keep it working, so i broke mine so i can take it in to replace it for a new one thats not opened yet, and in the process i though mabye hot water would hurt the probe and i had the pen on, the hot water read a ph of 6.3 and then i tried just cold water and theph went up by .6 its weird i didnt think the temp would change the ph. anyways goin to take care of a gay fuckin seatbelt ticket, pigs pulled me and my girl over on out way to the docs, they pulled us over for me not havin a seatbelt and then me or my girl had a license so they impounded the car so shity i fuckni hate pigs always out to get someone and for some reason they always fuck with me even when i am at home just chillin gotta deal with detectives and shit watchin me and my house its bullshit, bout to put in a complaint for harassment


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 11, 2010)

Heads Up. Im the same way when it comes to johnny law. Im way settled down like you and the law has no reason to mess with me. The prosecutor waves at me when ever im in the yard. I dont really act any diffrent than i normally would. I still have BBQs and friends over like nothings out of the ordinary. I just dont tell them Im growing bud. So far so good. Its a paranoia thats never ending. NO pig will ever be allowed in my home anyways without a warrant. They just need to leave us peaceful pot heads alone already. Go get the smack dealers and pedophiles theres where there attention aught to be.


----------



## mcpurple (May 11, 2010)

ya badmason man cant wait for some bud action from you. u do great at cloning and vegging and keeping the mother now lets see them buds start to form


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

lovely mt.


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

Thanks all for the love in return my fellow six hundred watters, you too mr west, I can't hit you again yet.

As far as having the chief live behind me, it really does make me feel safe. I live in a small town, surrounded by other towns. These cops here know everyone who lives here and what's normal for them, there's only a few thousand people. The kids also all know who the cops are and where they live, my street is nice and peaceful. If it weren't for the guy living behind me who is an avid gardener, he's in his garden at least six hours a day, I would put a stealth plant or two in my own back yard. It would never get more than a foot high, I would plaster that thing to the ground to make sure it didn't stick out.


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

Being the curious type, what's the weather like in your part of the world. Summer is here already in florida, it's not too bad today, around eighty five with humidity in the upper forties. Last week it was cooking hot and humid, mid nineties and humid, miserable.


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2010)

In the mountains of SoCal it's around 50 outside. Woke up this morning to something like 40 degrees outside. Probably around 20% humidity. It's nice. Could stand it to be a little warmer. Like last week was about perfect... maybe 72 F... slight breeze... just a cloud or two in the sky to break up all the blue. This 'morning' around noon I went out to feed one of the outdoor cats and I could see my breath.


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

Hey jigfresh, without nailing down your street address, when you say socal, what do you mean? Where is the dividing line between socal and the rest of the state?


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya badmason man cant wait for some bud action from you. u do great at cloning and vegging and keeping the mother now lets see them buds start to form


UUgghhh I know mcp. I was just about to rearange the entire grow room when i noticed preflowers on 4 of the 5. I just put the Lemon Skunk clone in soil a few hours ago but i see pre pre flowers on her aswell. I really wanna grow some bud but I need clones. Its A Tough decision guys but i gotta keep pumping out these clones. Im getting to good of results producing clones under my 600s to switch to floros and slow down the growth and stretch that i need to get clones and fast. Damnit.... In the long run here folks ill be having more bud porn than you can handle. Just gotta do this cloning shit for a bit longer yet. As soon as i get my patches full up its all out hydro. 

That and the smell issue is back. Id be wreeking up the whole block and that would not be cool. Patience Patience Im learning em too. 



Heads Up said:


> Thanks all for the love in return my fellow six hundred watters, you too mr west, I can't hit you again yet.
> 
> As far as having the chief live behind me, it really does make me feel safe. I live in a small town, surrounded by other towns. These cops here know everyone who lives here and what's normal for them, there's only a few thousand people. The kids also all know who the cops are and where they live, my street is nice and peaceful. If it weren't for the guy living behind me who is an avid gardener, he's in his garden at least six hours a day, I would put a stealth plant or two in my own back yard. It would never get more than a foot high, I would plaster that thing to the ground to make sure it didn't stick out.


Yeah its like you know your cool because you see the man and he doesn't bat an eye. Thats a good feeling. Instant stress reliever. lol.




Heads Up said:


> Being the curious type, what's the weather like in your part of the world. Summer is here already in florida, it's not too bad today, around eighty five with humidity in the upper forties. Last week it was cooking hot and humid, mid nineties and humid, miserable.


In my parts its been rainy but warm. Perfect for the outdoor ganja. I hope it stays a lil wet this year. Normally id be pissed cuz us brickies cant lay brick in the rain. Now im just like poor you bitch lol. I want some monsters when i get back to gods country. 40 more went out today hope they make it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey jigfresh, without nailing down your street address, when you say socal, what do you mean? Where is the dividing line between socal and the rest of the state?


This is just my interpretation of what SoCal, Central Cali, NorCal, and the Bay Area are. Other californians feel free to disagree with my lines. I painted Norcal green because that's where all the weed is grown.  

You can go to google maps and look up Big Bear California. It's not my exact adress but you will get the idea of where I'm at. Got some pics in my album to of my digs.


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

still a northerly wind in the uk so its not as warm as it shoulkd be. Feels like feb lol well maybe not but i was shivering in a t shirt this afternoon lol.


----------



## mcpurple (May 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Being the curious type, what's the weather like in your part of the world. Summer is here already in florida, it's not too bad today, around eighty five with humidity in the upper forties. Last week it was cooking hot and humid, mid nineties and humid, miserable.


im from southern oregon almost norther cal. and latelt its been weird it gets up to the 70s and nice and warm then the next day it gets donw to the 40s and rainy its beean like this for awhile now but its about to start warming up alot. its gonna be one hot summer here this year. and jig i dont disagree on the map lines really but i only have 2 for cali and its northern cali and southercali, the bay and up is north and below is south


----------



## Heads Up (May 11, 2010)

I am a confessed history channel addict, with that in mind I'm watching the tale/truth/legend/myth of robin hood. I've already missed the all important opening...

This is in due part to masonman, I had a nice rib-eye steak off the grill for dinner tonight, I kept thinking of those slabs of meat on your grill, this is for you bud.


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2010)

this is way better than babes&buds...i love this thread


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I am a confessed history channel addict, with that in mind I'm watching the tale/truth/legend/myth of robin hood. I've already missed the all important opening...
> 
> This is in due part to masonman, I had a nice rib-eye steak off the grill for dinner tonight, I kept thinking of those slabs of meat on your grill, this is for you bud.



MMMMMMMMM That looks yummy!!! Slirp. Damnit Heads up you gave me the munchies haha. Better smoke me a fatty first. Bump 1BMM


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 11, 2010)

For starters I drank last night,so I'm still a little fuzzy.
For all your comments,thanks for the love. Yeah,it hurts pretty bad. Hopefully I'll get another check. I have been on or sold pretty much every drug out there when I was younger. And I never got like that. So crazy how such a stupid thing could come between someone and their colsest and only true friend. Literaly the the only person you can trust. 
As for North and south Cali? We claim the bay. And Santa Cruz. Nor Cal for life baby.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 11, 2010)

And Jig,this shit had me rollin.

"LOL dude. I actually keep my light set up in my neighbors house... seems to be just about perfect."


----------



## Hotsause (May 11, 2010)

WHAT UP CLUB 600 IM FINALLY IN  MY LIGHTS HERE JUST NEEDS TO BE HUNG AND SECTIONED OFF PART OF THE BASEMENT HASNT EVEN BEGUN. But heres some pics


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 11, 2010)

That's lookin nice. That's what I wanna upgrade to.


----------



## mcpurple (May 11, 2010)

i just need the hood. and winter to come back so i can grow my oown


----------



## Hotsause (May 11, 2010)

Im so excited just got done setting up my mylar only problem is i dont have a door to my room(Basement) so i figured ill just put up a blanket for the window so no light gets in but here my room finished 4 now anyway


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2010)

i love seeing things come together for people..nice..i love the super lumens


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 11, 2010)

update on my GDP. getting close


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 11, 2010)

Looks beautiful. Love that grand daddy. And right on Hotsauce.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2010)

Hey folks at the 600. Just been reading through the updates whilst slurping down my morning breakfast. Great fun had by all I can see!!! Gave me a few giggles this morning for sure. Have a good day.

P.S FYI It hasn't stopped raining here since yesterday afternoon. I have collected another 10 gallons of rain water from my greenhouse, which is always good. And it looks set for another day of rain.

Peace,

DST


----------



## benefit420 (May 12, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> update on my GDP. getting close


Holy shit man! Lookin good thats some tasty looking weed right there.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Im so excited just got done setting up my mylar only problem is i dont have a door to my room(Basement) so i figured ill just put up a blanket for the window so no light gets in but here my room finished 4 now anyway ]


 Go to home depot or Lowes or whatever and get a piece of 4x7 Styrofoam board with one side having foil on it. Cost like 10$ for a 1/4" thickness.


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2010)

panda black film is light proof and very reflective and very cheap and u can get the amount u want not have to buy a whole roll. very cheap, thick and works great and easy to mess with, i stay away from mylar, its thin, not light proof and i find panda film a bit more reflective and not so tinfoil like, but mylar is not bad i just prefer panda black film


----------



## happywun28 (May 12, 2010)

we used to grow with 1000 watts and a friend told us it was overkill, so we are trying 600's our electric bill has been lower..but we dont think we are gettting the yield that we used to. very confusing.. we think were going to put 6 plants underneath a 600 watt and the rest under 1000 and see what happens.. what does everone think..? we think we let them get to tall also before putting them into flower, we are 3 weeks out and they dont even look as fat as we thought they should.. i guess we will see during harvest..need opinions.please!!


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2010)

well if you are usin 1 600 then ya u will get better results with 1 1000. 600 watt isjust more efficient meaning more lumans per watt. u will have a lower bill with 2 600 and have 1200 wattsand if u let plants get to tall for the light the under neath stuff wont amount to what it could have. u got any pics


----------



## kpw555 (May 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> panda black film is light proof and very reflective and very cheap and u can get the amount u want not have to buy a whole roll. very cheap, thick and works great and easy to mess with, i stay away from mylar, its thin, not light proof and i find panda film a bit more reflective and not so tinfoil like, but mylar is not bad i just prefer panda black film



Even though Panda Film is very good stuff to build with, my light meter (and wallet) tell me that flat white paint is the very top of performance curves for any covering.


----------



## Hotsause (May 12, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Go to home depot or Lowes or whatever and get a piece of 4x7 Styrofoam board with one side having foil on it. Cost like 10$ for a 1/4" thickness.


Thanks ill start looking into that for my door my room is pretty cool with the 600w on my temp is sitting at 70. DO I NEED VENTILATION????I have 2 high velocity fans going one blowing on my plants and one blowing air away. I know im gonna want some odor control for flowering Anyway heres some pics with my light on








MY GIRLS LOVED THE AIR BATH when i drained and replished today with a little less nutes


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2010)

looking good...


----------



## Heads Up (May 12, 2010)

hotsauce, I would try to get some more humidity into your room. I notice your highs are low, only into the forties. You might find yourself with leaves drying out as your progress.


----------



## Heads Up (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to mention nice little set-up you got going. That first pic, it looks from the reflection in the mylar that you have the sun in that box.


----------



## Heads Up (May 12, 2010)

Who uses silica in their grows? I recently purchased some, npk of 0-0-3. I also purchased some new grow nutes npk of 9-3-6 to go along with my jack's classic blossom booster of 1-3-2...and botanicare's pure blend pro grow and bloom. The botanicare is supposed to be good for sativas and the other is an experiment on my next indica grow to see if lower levels of P help to reduce plant stretch. I also just got some alaskan fish fertilizer on sale at the grocery store for a couple of bucks and some container trays for like fifty cents a piece on sale, fits my one gallon grow bags great. I seem to have collected quite an arsenal of additives over the last year.

Anyway back to the silica. I see a noticeable difference in the girls in just over a week of using the silica. It's a liquid formula, I use like a half a dropperful per gallon. My plants are starting to get a nice sheen to them. I did a little reading before I bought it, it just seemed so beneficial I thought I would give it a try. I was using a product called rare earth, another form of silica, but it was a powder you mixed into your soil. I like the liquid much better. I'll also say this, even using the powder form, now that I think about it, none of those grows had any insect problems.


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2010)

I use Silica.... I think it does wonders for the plant, but that's just my feeling. I've used it on every grow.


----------



## williewill420 (May 12, 2010)

What up 600er's I been thinking serious about switching from fox farms to organic feed. What do you guys think I should go with....Earth Juice or AN Iguana grow/bloom. Im stuck between those 2 or does anybody know of a better organic water soluable?


----------



## irishboy (May 12, 2010)

i heard silica will help protect ur plants from heat stress? if so then i need some because its about to get real hot real soon


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2010)

Yo willie... don't no nothin about organics. I just know my wife buys the organic spinich at the store, lol. She don't even care about that shit I Guess the regular bag is too big, lol.

All I know about silica is it's supposed to strengthen the plants cells walls. That would seem to help in many ways.

Hotsause... if heat isn't an issue you are ok on ventilation. Might need it to get the plants close to the 600... not sure what temps will be like in a couple months where you are. The roots look great too.

Just had to jump on and share this song... I'm so lovin this beat... the lyrics and flow is cool too... but this beat makes me want to write some lyrics of my own:
[youtube]XN346fQTEu4[/youtube]


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 12, 2010)

For silica I use Pro Tekt 0-0-3. I feel it is a must. It does all the things you mentioned and more. I also throw it in my morning mist on the leaves sometimes.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 12, 2010)

Great job on the build bud and looking good.


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2010)

http://www.oregonwormtea.com/ that link i just posted is what i am gonna use on my next indoor. its 60 bucks for it all and makes alot of nutes, plus it is all organic and based out of oregon their are others but this one is much cheaper.

also it is made for marijauna


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 12, 2010)

Holy shit peeps, every time i leave the crib and come home my house smells of the ganj, and I mean its getting more and more pungent everyday. Ive got the HTG 4" inline jr cheapo $120 us and all the ducting is buried now in the ceailing, and its all 4".Is there any known source for a larger 4" filter to handle 109 cubic square feet.

Im needing to get this smell issue resolved pronto. Seems the BW & WW are competing for the loudest dank aromas. Lemon skunk is in the race aswell. I dunno peeps but i gotta find a filter that can handle my room and 10 plants + clones sweet aromas before a curious nose gets a wiff. Any suggestions on a good set up for a room 13 ft long 7 ft wide and 6 ft tall.??????? Ive checked all my sources and cant find a filter that wont smoke my inline fan from the drag factor. Heres the current setup.



Well thats the filter anyway. The fan is 190 cfm inline HTG. Throw me a freeking bone  peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 12, 2010)

Any one seen these new bulbs yet? 

*Reflectorized 600 watt HPS Bulb*



Click on image to enlarge

*Additional Images:*







*600 watt High Pressure Sodium Reflectorized Lamp* 

This specialty High Output 600 watt High Pressure Sodium Bulb has it's own "built-in" reflector! The reflector optics are built them right into the lamp, no need for large, expensive reflectors! Featuring a perfectly aligned arc-tube to maximize lumen output at an astounding 95% efficiency. The unique design creates amazing uniformity in light spread, and since there is no standard reflector to trap in heat, growers can place this bulb much closer to their plants. Placing this lamp closer to plants results in increased light intensity which produces healthier, FASTER plant growth. Reflectorized 600w HPS lamp works with any standard High Pressure Sodium ballast system (S106 type - standard). "The All in One Lamp!" Our customers like them better than GAVITA or AGROSUN ! A superior lamp/bulb to grow with. The upper part of the inner surface of the lamp has a reflective aluminum coating allowing 95% of the light to be reflected down to the plants! 


*Reflectorized Lamp Info:* 

Outstanding Reflective Qualities: 95% effecient!
Amazing uniformity in light spread
10% more light on the plant canopy.
Reduces green house / grow room shadowing and "hot spots"
The light distribution compared with a well designed luminiare/reflector is superior giving an effective higher light output.
No heavy, expensive shades/reflectors to assemble.
High Output 95,000 LUMENS! (standard 600w HPS bulbs emit only 84,000 lumens)
Higher Output = Faster/More Plant Growth = Higher Yields
Universal positioning
Longer Life than standard HPS bulbs (24,000+ hours)
Can be used inside the Cool Tubes
Color Temp: 2100K
One Year Warranty
*Construction:* 
The lamp construction consists of an axial asymmetrical glass shell. The upper part of the inner surface of the lamp has a reflective aluminum coating. In this way the plane of the edge of the surface is parallel to the axis of the arc tube. With this construction the reflected energy will not impinge on the arc tube, hence the life of the arc tube will be better than a normal high pressure discharge lamp. This construction also enables many forms of light distribution to be realized in the design of the lamp profile. 

The internal reflector lamp has a number of advantages over standard lamps. The internal reflector gives a combination of high efficiency and high stability during the life of the lamp. Internal reflector lamps can be used in light fixtures which are of simple construction and hence are of lower cost. They also require little or no maintenance. High Pressure Sodium Lamps have not made use of internal reflectors until now because of the difficulty in designing lamps of axial asymmetrical construction whereby the reflected energy from the reflected energy from the reflector does not pass through the arc tube. The new construction gives not only, in principle, a zero energy reflection onto the arc tube which enhance the life of the arc tube and maintains a higher light output during the life of the lamp, but provides a better and more flexible distribution of the available light output with greater efficiency. 

You really should try a REFLECTORIZED BULB in your grow room! 

Proper lighting is THE most important factor in your indoor garden. 

Put this bulb to the test!

At this low price, you simply cannot go wrong. Could just be the best purchase you've ever made for your grow room! 


Hmmmmm interesting.


----------



## kappainf (May 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Holy shit peeps, every time i leave the crib and come home my house smells of the ganj, and I mean its getting more and more pungent everyday. Ive got the HTG 4" inline jr cheapo $120 us and all the ducting is buried now in the ceailing, and its all 4".Is there any known source for a larger 4" filter to handle 109 cubic square feet.
> 
> Im needing to get this smell issue resolved pronto. Seems the BW & WW are competing for the loudest dank aromas. Lemon skunk is in the race aswell. I dunno peeps but i gotta find a filter that can handle my room and 10 plants + clones sweet aromas before a curious nose gets a wiff. Any suggestions on a good set up for a room 13 ft long 7 ft wide and 6 ft tall.??????? Ive checked all my sources and cant find a filter that wont smoke my inline fan from the drag factor. Heres the current setup.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man, I had the same filter and it def wasnt keeping up. I got a bigger filter with a 6 inch flange, the dimensions are 22" long and 10" diameter, I've noticed a major improvement. I'm using a soler and palau 6 inch mixed flow fan, rated at 300 cfm. You can also add a furnace / ac filter that is carbon impregnated. ONA gels and their products help too. Main thing is get a bigger filter and fan though.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (May 12, 2010)

Fellas, just chopped 5 AK-48 plants. Day 52, those are the 5 main colas in the picture, they weigh 210 g's combined, wet though. Didn't even weigh out the other buds yet. Smoke report in a few weeks.


----------



## williewill420 (May 12, 2010)

You need a 6 inch carbon filter with a fan around 450 cfm. Thats what i have in my 12x12 room and no oders at all and the euforia's and jorge diamond's reek


----------



## williewill420 (May 12, 2010)

Also those big fans are loud sound like a tornado. I just recently put my fan into the attic with my filter in the room, just cut a hole in the ceiling and put airduct thru there. It cut the noise down by atleast 75%


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Who uses silica in their grows? I recently purchased some, npk of 0-0-3. I also purchased some new grow nutes npk of 9-3-6 to go along with my jack's classic blossom booster of 1-3-2...and botanicare's pure blend pro grow and bloom. The botanicare is supposed to be good for sativas and the other is an experiment on my next indica grow to see if lower levels of P help to reduce plant stretch. I also just got some alaskan fish fertilizer on sale at the grocery store for a couple of bucks and some container trays for like fifty cents a piece on sale, fits my one gallon grow bags great. I seem to have collected quite an arsenal of additives over the last year.
> 
> Anyway back to the silica. I see a noticeable difference in the girls in just over a week of using the silica. It's a liquid formula, I use like a half a dropperful per gallon. My plants are starting to get a nice sheen to them. I did a little reading before I bought it, it just seemed so beneficial I thought I would give it a try. I was using a product called rare earth, another form of silica, but it was a powder you mixed into your soil. I like the liquid much better. I'll also say this, even using the powder form, now that I think about it, none of those grows had any insect problems.


as far as silicates go, i picked up some rhino skin from AN this harvest and tried it out a couple times. i dont know if its doing anything, but no mold yet! so maybe it works, maybe it doesnt. plant has been super healthy the whole time, even before i used it though, so idk. hah


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys... I just realized I lied a few days ago. I said my wife's camera was a coolpix or something.... I guess I didn't lie, but I was just wrong. It is a 10 megapixel Casio Exilim. Just wanted to be accurate.

Sucks you got smell issues masonman. It must be kinda nice though to smell.


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

HOLY Crap, this thread has grown exponentially since I was last here. 

I have been ultra busy with education, but none the less here is an update for my fellow sixers. 

here is 2 CJ girls under a 600 in a 2.5x4.5 hut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

sup mason man thats a shitter man but really the only way is up the fan V's and a bigger fan or double up on the small fan and filter!? might not be do able if your shits already in the walls though?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

wicked scrog there bender man!


----------



## Heads Up (May 13, 2010)

masonman, you could get another from htg and use it as a scrubber in the room. Put the filter on the floor and fan right on top of it, then your exhaust air might not stink as much.


----------



## Heads Up (May 13, 2010)

Lookin' good bender.


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2010)

looking real good bender..


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wicked scrog there bender man!





Heads Up said:


> Lookin' good bender.





genuity said:


> looking real good bender..



Thank you so much my friends. This is my second time with CJ and she is truly what one would refer to as a beast of a cannabis plant. She stretches for half the bloom period, not OG like stretch where the colas as spaced apart, but more like the main cola growing in the vertical direction. 

Here is my CJ from last time, I have twice as many main colas this time around so hope fully I could pull of a good yield.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

thats a grip of some dank right there,


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

mr wiggles, this is one hell of a plant. Looks amazing. 

A month or so ago, I met Ken, the breeder of GDP. Got to try some of his own GDP, the flavor and potency were dead on but unfortunately I could taste a bit of chemicals. The visual appeal was off the hook.


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats a grip of some dank right there,



Thanks Donny. I pulled of 6oz and 10g of full melt bubble from just that one plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

thats mos def the way to do it bender!


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Thank you so much my friends. This is my second time with CJ and she is truly what one would refer to as a beast of a cannabis plant. She stretches for half the bloom period, not OG like stretch where the colas as spaced apart, but more like the main cola growing in the vertical direction.
> 
> Here is my CJ from last time, I have twice as many main colas this time around so hope fully I could pull of a good yield.
> 
> ...


nice. i was thinking of getting some CJ clones but never really seen/smoked it before so i never got them. seen to be a heavy producer. hows the smoke on her?


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats mos def the way to do it bender!


yes sir, thank you. I am still hoping I could do better this round. Got 4 strain blooming, should be a very fun round. 



irishboy said:


> nice. i was thinking of getting some CJ clones but never really seen/smoked it before so i never got them. seen to be a heavy producer. hows the smoke on her?


thanks. 

CJ's smoke, flavor, yield, potency are all top notch. If you can score the legit Shmoe cut you will be set.

Effects are almost of a pure sativa, very very clear yet potent effect.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 13, 2010)

bender420 said:


> yes sir, thank you. I am still hoping I could do better this round. Got 4 strain blooming, should be a very fun round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just picked up a couple of these from the dispensary, they are looking very healthy  can't wait til they are ready to be trained


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> i just picked up a couple of these from the dispensary, they are looking very healthy  can't wait til they are ready to be trained


You got it bro, CJ is a charm to train. It has to be one of the fastest growing strains out there, I am talking about Joe's phenotype. 

Last time around I grew the CJ with Hydroplex from week 2-4 and bloombastic from 5-9. The results were great, this time I am gonna try top shooter and shooting powder. Since top shooter is going to come around week 6, shooting powder will come week 7/8/9. I am probably gonna do hydroplex from week 3-5. 

What boosters are you planning to run on your CJ. The reason I ask is because CJ is one of those girls that really blows up with the right boosters.


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

bender420 said:


> CJ's smoke, flavor, yield, potency are all top notch. If you can score the legit Shmoe cut you will be set.
> 
> Effects are almost of a pure sativa, very very clear yet potent effect.


i can get the real deal for sure from Grat3ful H3ad Seeds. ive just been stuck on this jack herre x G13. very nice strain also


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2010)

Yo bender... how long did you flower your CJ for? And did the trichs ever turn amber? I let mine go for 12.5 weeks and the trichs were still only about 10% amber.

And Irish... Casey Jones is not a heavy yielder... she is a MONSTER yielder. I got 2 and a half times the weight off my CJ compared to the Sour Grape plant right next to her... same conditions and space and everything. I wrote a nice smoke report for the 600 club at some point... I tried to search for it, but didn't have much luck. She is stinky like deisel (mine is at least) and mine is something like 70 or 80 sativa in the effects. Very much head, but definitely some feeling slow in the arms just a bit.

EDIT: I used Humboldt County's Own - Gravity on my CJ. Gave it to her weeks 6/7/8/9/10... I'm not exactly sure really. I forgot to keep good notes and I was planning on the CJ taking 8 weeks. The Gravity really made her blow up though... almost another third of the size.


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yo bender... how long did you flower your CJ for? And did the trichs ever turn amber? I let mine go for 12.5 weeks and the trichs were still only about 10% amber.
> 
> And Irish... Casey Jones is not a heavy yielder... she is a MONSTER yielder. I got 2 and a half times the weight off my CJ compared to the Sour Grape plant right next to her... same conditions and space and everything. I wrote a nice smoke report for the 600 club at some point... I tried to search for it, but didn't have much luck. She is stinky like deisel (mine is at least) and mine is something like 70 or 80 sativa in the effects. Very much head, but definitely some feeling slow in the arms just a bit.
> 
> EDIT: I used Humboldt County's Own - Gravity on my CJ. Gave it to her weeks 6/7/8/9/10... I'm not exactly sure really. I forgot to keep good notes and I was planning on the CJ taking 8 weeks. The Gravity really made her blow up though... almost another third of the size.


thanks for the info. i have some of that gravity just never really used it, i thought all it did was make them dense not add size? i am using bud blaster right now with good results. it sounds like you get the same clones as me do they have XJ-13 where you get ur clones? that strain is sooo dank. so is the Hindu skunk and both yield very heavy.


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2010)

I go to a place in West Hollywood that carries Oaksterdam clones. I haven't been checking the menu lately so I'm not sure what they have had around. Right now they have kryptonite, odyssey, c4, and sour grape. It changes a lot though. I grew Hindu Skunk myself. Loved it. Heavy yeild, heavy high... very resiliant strain. Smells funny though. Never heard about xj-13. I actually got the clones for my current grow from a friend, so I haven't had to select what strain to grow since last August. I swear that's the hardest part... what to grow next. And it's tough for me as I do hydro and I only want to run 1 strain at a time. The soil guys are lucky growing like 10 strains and sheit... but that leads to another problem. What to smoke, lol.

You running the LED next round too?


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i can get the real deal for sure from Grat3ful H3ad Seeds. ive just been stuck on this jack herre x G13. very nice strain also


Are the seeds available again, I thought they were almost extinct for a bit.



jigfresh said:


> Yo bender... how long did you flower your CJ for? And did the trichs ever turn amber? I let mine go for 12.5 weeks and the trichs were still only about 10% amber.
> 
> And Irish... Casey Jones is not a heavy yielder... she is a MONSTER yielder. I got 2 and a half times the weight off my CJ compared to the Sour Grape plant right next to her... same conditions and space and everything. I wrote a nice smoke report for the 600 club at some point... I tried to search for it, but didn't have much luck. She is stinky like deisel (mine is at least) and mine is something like 70 or 80 sativa in the effects. Very much head, but definitely some feeling slow in the arms just a bit.
> 
> EDIT: I used Humboldt County's Own - Gravity on my CJ. Gave it to her weeks 6/7/8/9/10... I'm not exactly sure really. I forgot to keep good notes and I was planning on the CJ taking 8 weeks. The Gravity really made her blow up though... almost another third of the size.


Right on Jig. CJ is surely a monster yielder. It yielded 3-4 times the amount of my OG Head. 

About the amber tris, you are right, it takes a hefty bit of time for the tris to turn amber. I flowered mine for 68 days, but that was with bushmaster. This time I didn't feed the roots any bushmaster, I just used a very light dose of 1mL/gallon to foliar feed them, I also added a bit of liquid karma in the foliar feed with BM. I didn't intend on using BM this time around because it really fucked up my OG Head. The CJ still turned out top notch, so this time I wanted no BM to see how much better CJ gets. I do hear reports of reduction in flavor and trichrome coverage with BM. 

If you use PK booster right at the beginning of bloom for a few days, you will surly cut down on the flowering time. Good to hear that gravity worked great for you. I am sure if you fooled around with some different booster you might even be able to blow Casey up even more.


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I go to a place in West Hollywood that carries Oaksterdam clones. I haven't been checking the menu lately so I'm not sure what they have had around. Right now they have kryptonite, odyssey, c4, and sour grape. It changes a lot though. I grew Hindu Skunk myself. Loved it. Heavy yeild, heavy high... very resiliant strain. Smells funny though. Never heard about xj-13. I actually got the clones for my current grow from a friend, so I haven't had to select what strain to grow since last August. I swear that's the hardest part... what to grow next. And it's tough for me as I do hydro and I only want to run 1 strain at a time. The soil guys are lucky growing like 10 strains and sheit... but that leads to another problem. What to smoke, lol.
> 
> You running the LED next round too?


ya i get the same clones, i am telling you get the XJ-13 asome buds. best plant i have grown just no leaves pure bud and very very frosty. was you Hindu skunk really really frosty to? my shit is pure white with resin. 
ya next grow will be 1080w of leds. i think they make your buds more frosty, frostier then i have had with hps in the past.


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Are the seeds available again, I thought they were almost extinct for a bit.


i get some clones that were from their seeds. the biggest CJ i have seen was from using M.O.A.B. search the web and you will see it and shit ur pants


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2010)

Found the CJ smoke report. My Hindu Skunk was resin-y as fuck. I have grown always with MH in the mix with HPS and have found that makes them extra sticky too... however this round will be the first with all hps... however I have one of those dual spectrum bulbs... has a really nice light to it. Not the pure orange. When it fires up it's pure MH light for a couple minutes.

(oh and if you don't mention too often how many watts you are running you can still hang in the 600 club... I run a 1000w... shhhh, haha)



jigfresh said:


> [youtube]2m8CjbJAaIg[/youtube]
> 
> So the following smoke report was written by me 11 days ago... here she goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i get some clones that were from their seeds. the biggest CJ i have seen was from using M.O.A.B. search the web and you will see it and shit ur pants


Exactly bro, those are the pics that inspired me to grow. Much respect to that grower, GTD. He pulled of 3.7# from 4 Caseys in a 4x4 with 1K HPS, CO2, GH3Part/Hammerhead/MOAB. I don't have nearly as good of conditions as he did, less light/no co2/no A/C, but if I could get even 30% of his yield I'd be happy. 



jigfresh said:


> Found the CJ smoke report. My Hindu Skunk was resin-y as fuck. I have grown always with MH in the mix with HPS and have found that makes them extra sticky too... however this round will be the first with all hps... however I have one of those dual spectrum bulbs... has a really nice light to it. Not the pure orange. When it fires up it's pure MH light for a couple minutes.
> 
> (oh and if you don't mention too often how many watts you are running you can still hang in the 600 club... I run a 1000w... shhhh, haha)


Very cool bro. 

LOL, yeah I only post my 600 pics here, I have 400 going as well but I don't wanna offend anyone here. You are a Big Dog Jig, you can do whatever you want and no one could do shit.


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

here are some pics of my XJ-13 and Hindu skunk a few weeks ago with 600w of led. frosty!! the XJ-13's are the buds with hardly no leaves and the HS has the more leaves.


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

Never seen or had XJ-13. But looks like it is an amazing strain to grow. Wonderful work bro.


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Never seen or had XJ-13. But looks like it is an amazing strain to grow. Wonderful work bro.


thanks. i won plant of the month on 420mag. kinda cool how this grow turned out for being grown with leds, you dont really see too many leds buds like this.lol. 

ya the XJ-13 is jack herre x G13. we all know how jack is world famous and G13 is some fire so both together is just sexy.


----------



## Heads Up (May 13, 2010)

jigfresh, I used gravity on my last grow the sativa dominant one but I only used it for three consecutive waterings...you used it for five weeks? I've never grown sativa so I don't know how airy the buds are but these did not turn out dense by any means. The malawi 99 had the nicest buds and all the 'tops' that got real good light were pretty decent for a sativa dominant strain. I'm one of those soil guys and I have five different flavors to choose from at the moment, hope to have a few more in the not to distant future.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Just happens i found a agriculture outlet store that has EVERYTHING about 20 miles away They even got some nice looking 600w lights but there the piggy back type. ballast & lamp all in one. I think im goanna upgrade the smell silencer to a 6". the ducting can handle it. 

Hey Bender NICE. Indeed a great job and good looking scrog aswell.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 13, 2010)

Irish Your are jus beauts too!!


----------



## irishboy (May 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Irish Your are jus beauts too!!


HERE SOME PRE-TRIM PICS OF MY HINDU SKUNKS. THE BAD NEW IS I COULD'NT GET PICS OF MY XJ-13 BECAUSE ONCE I TOOK OFF THE STINGS HOLDING THE BUDS THE PLANT FELL TO THE GROUND FROM TOO MUCH WEIGHT. SO I JUST LEFT THEM ALONE. 

ENJOY THE TRIM PIC OF MY HINDU SKUNKS THESE ARE BY FAR THE BEST PIC I HAVE TAKEN. CHECK OUT THE COLA COMPARED TO MY FRIENDS HEAD.

my XJ-13 buds make these plants look small. once i took the string off all the branches just fell on the ground, i realized their is no way to take her out for pics, witch pisses me off. i will have to harvest on branch at a time. i love it. my whole house just reeks now like a dead skunk. so frosty. i mean where my friend in the pic?lol
*not too bad for some leds?*


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 13, 2010)

Man. Haven't really been in today. Got a lot to catch up on. To MCPurp. The all natural looks good. And you got awhile to do your research and save some cash for your next indoor.
But for now was chillin with the tent door open a little. My soil takes forever to dry. And until I get a check,I got no fan in there. So for a couple hours I open the side vent after they wake up and aim the fan into the tent. Than I open one of the vent hole for better air flow. For now I was just smokin a cigarette lookin at the girls sway in the cool artificial breeze. Here's my view,just open a little. Peace 600's.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 14, 2010)

And for anyone who is wondering why I don't just put the fan in the tent,well it doesn't fit. Not even remotely close.


----------



## irishboy (May 14, 2010)

*dont you love when you have mad weight? the only thing keeping her off the ground is she is lying on the other plant for support, there is no way i am taking the string off of the back one its the biggest plant of them all. but this is why i cant take her out for a single pic.LMAO*


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Nice stuff Irish, looks yummy. Sun is out in NL!! Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2010)

sunny&70's for...no more rain...yeaaaa.good pics to all.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Hey folks, this is from my greenhouse:


*HBxC-Orange* before repot:





*The Headband* I left outside, I put one under the fake sun



*The guerilla girls*




Clones for next vertical run. OGK, Thelma headband, Casey Jones, Blackjack, DPQ's.


My veg tent has been officially closed for the summer. Thank you sun, that saves me quite a bit of lecky per day.

Peace,

DST


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2010)

looking good DST,i need to build me a green house..


----------



## mcpurple (May 14, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Man. Haven't really been in today. Got a lot to catch up on. To MCPurp. The all natural looks good. And you got awhile to do your research and save some cash for your next indoor.
> But for now was chillin with the tent door open a little. My soil takes forever to dry. And until I get a check,I got no fan in there. So for a couple hours I open the side vent after they wake up and aim the fan into the tent. Than I open one of the vent hole for better air flow. For now I was just smokin a cigarette lookin at the girls sway in the cool artificial breeze. Here's my view,just open a little. Peace 600's.


i wonder whats taking your soil so long to dry out, what knd is it and whats your temps. and ya i have awhile before another grow but i have been interested inthe oregon worm tea they have and i can pick it up at my local thcf clinic .

and st your babies are lokkin great, i see u got some straberries to , i have a 5 gal full of straberries that i burnt the shit out of near the end of winter with some fox farm grow big, so i flushed and now 3 weeks later these things are some fuckin huge traberrie plants, also i am sneeking in a small mj plant inwith my straberries i am lsting it to the rim of the pot to keep it short, the straberries will be camo and casue some shade wich will help keep her or him male either way im keepin it its just for fun while i dont have my card to grow


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i wonder whats taking your soil so long to dry out, what knd is it and whats your temps. and ya i have awhile before another grow but i have been interested inthe oregon worm tea they have and i can pick it up at my local thcf clinic .
> 
> and st your babies are lokkin great, i see u got some straberries to , i have a 5 gal full of straberries that i burnt the shit out of near the end of winter with some fox farm grow big, so i flushed and now 3 weeks later these things are some fuckin huge traberrie plants, also i am sneeking in a small mj plant inwith my straberries i am lsting it to the rim of the pot to keep it short, the straberries will be camo and casue some shade wich will help keep her or him male either way im keepin it its just for fun while i dont have my card to grow


I was also surprised to find out strawberries don't really require a lot of nutrients.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 14, 2010)

bender420 said:


> You got it bro, CJ is a charm to train. It has to be one of the fastest growing strains out there, I am talking about Joe's phenotype.
> 
> Last time around I grew the CJ with Hydroplex from week 2-4 and bloombastic from 5-9. The results were great, this time I am gonna try top shooter and shooting powder. Since top shooter is going to come around week 6, shooting powder will come week 7/8/9. I am probably gonna do hydroplex from week 3-5.
> 
> What boosters are you planning to run on your CJ. The reason I ask is because CJ is one of those girls that really blows up with the right boosters.


i have the same clones as you i believe, i picked them up from harborside, but i believe they are the oaksterdam ones as well.  If i end up doing them indoors like i want to, ill be doing supernatural bloom terra, phosphoload, and liquid karma in the first 3-5 weeks, then switch over to supernatural superboost, supernatural bud blaster for weeks 6 and 7, then flush. during week 4-5 i use the SN17 Ripe like i would with overdrive.
if my buddy gets me another sample of bloombastic ill probably throw that in.


----------



## MistaKris (May 14, 2010)

update.. whats up 600??? just wanted to share the pk pics almost done


----------



## MistaKris (May 14, 2010)

well 2 weeks left but close


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2010)

looking good,


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 14, 2010)

Ok. Out of cigarettes for awhile today so I'm keepin with the generic answers. Can't keep up with my brain. Doin more laps in the house than anything. Lol. Casey Jones is just about my favorite weed. I have one going outdoors that we are splitting cause I could only get one. But plan on getting seeds and doing my own. I actually scored big time a couple trips ago up the hill. The local club up there had somebody give him the deal of the century with some CJ. He spread the love by selling it for $20 an 1/8th. I ended up gettin 3/4 ounce cause that's all I had to spend. But boy was I happy for a minute. As for pics,everybody's shit looks great. 
Purp,the reason my shit takes forever to dry is my mix. I didn't put anything in my pots to promote good drainage either. Those little rocks and stuff,don't remember what they are called. However,I got some Flavorful and Hum Bolt both by Humboldt Nutrients and Hygrozyme. I have been using them for a minute and it seems to be helping. I was actually able to feed 2 of them yesterday after feeding them sat morning. And they drained fantastic. So I'm feelin a little better. Think I may have made the same mistake again. Lol. My SC is fuckin extra droopy. I knew she was starting to dry out so I let her go an extra day. I probably should have just gave her water,but she had some yellowin goin on towards the bottom,so I gave her some shit with a little more n as an experiment,don't know if it really did shit though. Good or bad. She looks the fuckin same. Soooooo droopy. That's it for now. Gotta get back to pacin. Lol. Peace.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 14, 2010)

FUUUUCK! I just finished typin a grip a shit and before I posted I erased. Try to compress it now. Only fed 2 cause the rest are still moist,I felt ok about adding shit to em cause I can get a little preview before I do the same to the others. That is one thing I did finally stop. I used to just feed em all at once just because one needed it. Keep em on an even keel. But DST tought me about soil compaction and since I have started to give each what it needs it's gettin better,and my drainage has improved 1000 times. I gotta get. Flippin out,gotta go find a smoke. later.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 14, 2010)

Ok. Gettin some tobacco in my lungs. Feel much better. Yeah,the strawberry looks like it's gonna produce on the first run even though the lady told me it usually takes two. I guess she likes the Open Sesame. I've been feedin her the same shit as me girls. After I get a check,lol,Im gonna re pot her in a 1 gallon pot. I got just enough soil left. 
And here's an update about my check. I should be gettin one at my new address tomorrow or monday. And I filled out the little packet on the stolen one,so hopefully I'll get that in the next week or two. Wish they would just tell me where the person cashed it. I could go handle it quick. Might end up in jail as well,but I could take care of it in a matter of minutes. Bastards.


----------



## MistaKris (May 14, 2010)

genuity said:


> looking good,


thanks bud


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 14, 2010)

Very Nice MistaKris +reps


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Nice stuff Mistakris, thanks for sharing.

Hey Godfrey, it's always a bummer someone messing with your cash, but you will get you cheque I am sure. As for who has cashed it, just forget it, they will get theirs eventually. I got a few grand taken from my credit card, I did get it back but for me I guess it's just one of those things you have to live with in this world because some are greedier than other....ah well.

I guess I need to stop gardening at the end of the day. On top of mixing my NY47 and Blackjack clones up a few months back, I now realise my seedling twins of Dazey Jones were down to the fact that I actually planted 2 seeds in each pot. 3 pots didn't show at all (Chemchiesel)!! I checked them and couldnt' find a seed in any of the pots. So I split the seedlings up and hope that they don't kack it due to shock. Now I have 6 seedling, 3 Dazey Jones, 3 Chemchiesel. Will just need to wait until they start growing and see what they look like to establish whats what, which wil be interesting considering they are new x-strains (as far as I am aware - please correct me if I am wrong.)

Laters gang, DST


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 14, 2010)

Oh shit homey. To funny. But without these little things in life how would it stay interesting?

I got one for you that for some odd reason I thought of earlier. 
If you got a penny for your thoughts and all you thought about was cash,would you accumulate the pennies faster than others?


----------



## happywun28 (May 14, 2010)

we have 3 600 lights over 12 plants, we used to have 3 1000 over 12, so we think we should go back to 1000, the 2nd pic is with the 1000 watts, the 1st is with the 600's. the colas on the 1st pic they are alot skinnier, we thought maybe there just a different strain and thats how they look, 2nd pic purple diesal, 1st purple oil..what do you think?
im thinkin 1000 watts again.. cause you can see the difference.


----------



## irishboy (May 14, 2010)

happywun28 said:


> we have 3 600 lights over 12 plants, we used to have 3 1000 over 12, so we think we should go back to 1000, the 2nd pic is with the 1000 watts, the 1st is with the 600's. the colas on the 1st pic they are alot skinnier, we thought maybe there just a different strain and thats how they look, 2nd pic purple diesal, 1st purple oil..what do you think?
> im thinkin 1000 watts again.. cause you can see the difference.


i say 1000w for sure. how many weeks is each one in the pic. its hard to say without everything being the same


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2010)

good looking grow..600 that is...lol


----------



## irishboy (May 14, 2010)

hey could you guys tell me what i should call a good harvest with a 600w hps with 4 plants? the thing is i have that 600w led light and i never grew with a 600w hps before so i dont know what to call a good yield per plant or from 4 plants to see if this light is comparable to HID. rep points for whoever helps me.


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2010)

about the 1000 vs 600 pretty much no way to tell if you are running different strains... at least that's what I think.

about a yeild off a 600... I think 10 oz would be respectable. I wouldn't be happy with less than 12 oz. I'd be very content with 14 oz. With a good strain I think I could push 18 oz. Superman Heath Robinson pulled over 2 pounds off a 600, but that's not your average grow.


----------



## irishboy (May 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> about the 1000 vs 600 pretty much no way to tell if you are running different strains... at least that's what I think.
> 
> about a yeild off a 600... I think 10 oz would be respectable. I wouldn't be happy with less than 12 oz. I'd be very content with 14 oz. With a good strain I think I could push 18 oz. Superman Heath Robinson pulled over 2 pounds off a 600, but that's not your average grow.


i am shooting for a pound, but i think i should get no less then 12oz dried. thank you allot for that break down of yield. i cant rep you since i did the other day but i will get you for sure when i can. thanks brother. when u look at my pics do they look respectable to a 600w hps?

i was reading ur journals the other day, and they are very nice. liked ur Hindu skunk and loved ur CJ

i would also still like to here everyone else's thought on this?


----------



## happywun28 (May 14, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i say 1000w for sure. how many weeks is each one in the pic. its hard to say without everything being the same


we are 3 weeks out.. they are thickining up, but not as much as im used to. just got 2 blue dream babies, and the rest purple kush, planting those in soil tonight! pray they are huge!!! thanks! much luv


----------



## MistaKris (May 14, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Very Nice MistaKris +reps


yes much thanks to all...i will post a few more at the end of week 5 and then last week we will see


----------



## mcpurple (May 14, 2010)

hey guys saw this on cnn and its about weed in columbia cool video not the best but theris alot of pot and its intersting

oops forgot the link here it is 

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/05/13/colombia.marijuana/index.html


----------



## bender420 (May 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys saw this on cnn and its about weed in columbia cool video not the best but theris alot of pot and its intersting
> 
> oops forgot the link here it is
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/05/13/colombia.marijuana/index.html



Thanks for sharing. Very interesting indeed. I don't think I'd be able to handle that stuff, it looks like garbage.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 15, 2010)

Ok lads. I got a bug. Don't know what it is and I only found one. Sprayed them with a light fert. I got pics but I have no camera and they are not that great. It was about a quarter inch long,very green,six legs and wings. Sorry I have no idea what's goin on in this thread. Been ultra busy. And way to fuckin stoned. After my cigarette crisis I got smokes and some weed,even a beer. Plus we had nachos for dinner. All in all a good day except for this bug. I'm not flippin out yet but I'm not exactly happy about it. 

So anyone know what this is? Thanks 600.


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2010)

the first pic looks like a big fat fungus knat. im almost certain its not tho cuz the other pics show a green color. i have never really had a bug problem so i dont know what to suggest except the yellow sticky tape and maybe foliar spray with water and a drop of dish soap. you certainly wanna make sure theres no more. he coulda flown in when you opened the door or rode your shoulder into the grow room.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 15, 2010)

Yeah,I thought about that. It coulda come in with me,didn't see any others. That's why I ain't flippin ouy quite yet. Thanks.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2010)

happywun28 said:


> we have 3 600 lights over 12 plants, we used to have 3 1000 over 12, so we think we should go back to 1000, the 2nd pic is with the 1000 watts, the 1st is with the 600's. the colas on the 1st pic they are alot skinnier, we thought maybe there just a different strain and thats how they look, 2nd pic purple diesal, 1st purple oil..what do you think?
> im thinkin 1000 watts again.. cause you can see the difference.


Haha, you come to the 600 Club asking what we think about 1000 vs 600, you having a freakin Giraffe? Like Genuity said, of course the 600's, hahaha. 

Seriously, this question has been discussed on this thread before, check it out and see the people who have swapped their 1000's out for 600's. It all depends on your personal set up. However in regards to your question, it can only be compared like our honorary 1000 watt burner Jigfresh said, when you grow two of the same strains.



irishboy said:


> hey could you guys tell me what i should call a good harvest with a 600w hps with 4 plants? the thing is i have that 600w led light and i never grew with a 600w hps before so i dont know what to call a good yield per plant or from 4 plants to see if this light is comparable to HID. rep points for whoever helps me.


After siding with the 1000w posse not sure if you should have a neg Rep, Irishboy, hahahaha. Jokes.
A good yield imo is one that you as a grower is happy with, simple as that. I again think our honarary 1000 w brother J was on the mark. Let's put it this way, too many factors again to give a definitive answer. I have done 10+ ounces with one 400w, I have done 8 ounces with 1 x 400 watt, I have done 22 ounces with a 600 w and a 400w but with different strains in effectively the same space, I expect my latest grow will yield something different. Unless you are growing for commerical reasons and stick to one strain this elussive, How much you yield per watt, per cab, per metre squared, will go on forever.....there is more than one factor to consider (watts, size, grow style, strain, other 3rd party factors e.g CO2 usage for example,

I think if you are going for 16 oz, you cannot complain with that.


GODFREY1 said:


> Ok lads. I got a bug. Don't know what it is and I only found one. Sprayed them with a light fert. I got pics but I have no camera and they are not that great. It was about a quarter inch long,very green,six legs and wings. Sorry I have no idea what's goin on in this thread. Been ultra busy. And way to fuckin stoned. After my cigarette crisis I got smokes and some weed,even a beer. Plus we had nachos for dinner. All in all a good day except for this bug. I'm not flippin out yet but I'm not exactly happy about it.
> 
> So anyone know what this is? Thanks 600.


A green bug that doesn't look too bad to be honest. 1/ you can see it clearly, 2/ You have found it early on by the looks of things. 3/ I assume it not there anymore, 4/ No worries then. hehe.

Only worry about things that are hard to find. Bugs that stand out tend not to be things that will munch on your plants. Otherwise they wouldn't stand out as much. Natures clever that way....that's why mites and shit are a nightmare...Good luck with it G.

Happy Saturdays folks.

Peace, DST


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 15, 2010)

Huh. Thanks all. I have remained somewhat calm. Kinda felt the same way that you and RZZA stated. Just wanted to hear it from someone else. And yeah,I caught the little fucker munchin. I took pics,and even rolled the leaf over. He just sat there munchin,didn't even trip on me. My weed must taste good. 

Here are some pics of 5 out of 6 stalks just cause I thought they looked nice. Only 5 because the other is the sis of UB and looks the same. Anyone feel I should hack any of this lower growth off? These pics are 30" to 40" down. I know a 600 is good for 7x7,and I'm only in a 3x3.So I figure I'm good. But I waited a little to long to flower. I am 1 week into flower as of tomorrow and the tallest one is 40" already. Are these lower limbs going to start stealing to much from the upper growth? I have a minimum of 8 weeks left,feel like if I am going to do something it should be now.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 15, 2010)

And some of these lower growths are at 12" to 15" and very yellow at the top few inches. Seems like low N but the rest of the plant just doesn't seem to need it. Do I just get rid of the lower growth so the plant can dedicate itself to the places that will get way more light? And how much?


----------



## DST (May 15, 2010)

I think if you are growing normally (i.e horizontal lighting) then it would be beneficial to remove that. Provide better air circulation around the underside of your plants. I leave mine on generally but my set up is vertical so a lot of my lower buds are small but hard and nice to smoke, and the ones that are not, well that gets bubbled. How far is best judged by you and your set up (where your fans are situated, how far the lower branches reach up into the canopy, for example. Looking at those fat stems I needed think you have a lot to be concerned about whatever you do G. Looks great!

Here's a few pics from this mornings water

Headband


Blackjack


OG Kush



Peace to the 600.

DST


----------



## happywun28 (May 15, 2010)

thanks for all the advice, there is so much to soak up here, but i appreciate all of it!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 15, 2010)

heres some pics of the MG then some PURPS!

MG






























.
..
...
...
..
.
~~~PURPS~~~
















.
..
...
...
..
.

The 12 jars to the left and the one bigger jar on the right is 289 grams..i still need to weigh the other 6 jars on the right!


----------



## mcpurple (May 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Very interesting indeed. I don't think I'd be able to handle that stuff, it looks like garbage.


ya interesting but ya it looked like crap im sure it would have been better if they trimmed it but they dont, and also 5 dollors a pound cant beat that for some weed, the plants look great growing it is just they dont trim it up cuz the leaf adds axta weight when they compress it and no even notices the leaf cuz its so smashed in kinda like mexy weed



DST said:


> I think if you are growing normally (i.e horizontal lighting) then it would be beneficial to remove that. Provide better air circulation around the underside of your plants. I leave mine on generally but my set up is vertical so a lot of my lower buds are small but hard and nice to smoke, and the ones that are not, well that gets bubbled. How far is best judged by you and your set up (where your fans are situated, how far the lower branches reach up into the canopy, for example. Looking at those fat stems I needed think you have a lot to be concerned about whatever you do G. Looks great!
> 
> Here's a few pics from this mornings water
> 
> ...


plants look fuckin great DST as always.



GNOME GROWN said:


> heres some pics of the MG then some PURPS!
> 
> MG
> 
> ...


dam GG them buds lok fuckin dank and look alot different now ther dry but congrats on the great harvest


----------



## bender420 (May 15, 2010)

Wonderful DST, that is terrific. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 15, 2010)

dudes, i have A LOT of morning glory!!!! lol


----------



## Heads Up (May 15, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> about the 1000 vs 600 pretty much no way to tell if you are running different strains... at least that's what I think.
> 
> about a yeild off a 600... I think 10 oz would be respectable. I wouldn't be happy with less than 12 oz. I'd be very content with 14 oz. With a good strain I think I could push 18 oz. Superman Heath Robinson pulled over 2 pounds off a 600, but that's not your average grow.



I just totaled fourteen ounces from four plants. I hope to hit it again next grow with two. I've decided to do a five x four foot scrog grow for my next attempt. I'll be growing my neville's haze and my hawaiian snow. Both are supposed to be monster plants.

DST, you lucky dog...and you guys who have access to all these different clones. Just once I would love to have access to a store full of clones to choose from and the big hps in the sky to grow under.


----------



## mcpurple (May 15, 2010)

hey heads up if your state is legal and your not just call a marijauna clinic and ask for numbers for seeds or clones and they will give them to you, this is how i got them before i had my card, and most of the people who have them dont ask to see your card just and idea for you if u want to try. 

also today i got 4 oz's from my grower, got 2 of permafrost wich i love for my sleeping smells a lil cheesey but dank and purple, and then i got 2 of jack frost wich looks so fuckin dank, never smoked jack frost so i will do my best at a smoke report when i get back from my fam reunin. i took some pics of the buds and stuff theri not great pics but u can see the buds i will post them later. this weed is still from last outdoor season so its had a very long cure with no signs o mold. my grower will be harvesting more indoor in a few weeks and then he will be giving me some pineapple and some others im not sure on yet. so im a happy camper right now my grower seems to be really cool and trust worthy SO FAR. so all in all i got 2 ounces of jackfrost, 2 ounces of permafrost. and about 5 of my shishkaberry still wich are still in cure mode so they just keep gettin better and better. peace to all club members hope everyone is havin a great day.


----------



## Heads Up (May 15, 2010)

mcpurple, I don't live in a state with medical marijuana, wish I did. I don't see florida passing any med laws any time soon, we are after all in the bible belt of the country and these good godly people around here feel the need to protect me from myself.


----------



## Heads Up (May 15, 2010)

Do you guys mist your plants once they start flowering? I've been misting this grow and they've been flowering for about two weeks. My humidity is getting down into the thirties under the lights so I've been misting them twice a day, once in the morning and once in the afternoon if I have enough time after work before the lights go out. I do want to make sure there is enough time for the lights and fans to dry off the plants completely before the lights go out for the evening.


----------



## mcpurple (May 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Do you guys mist your plants once they start flowering? I've been misting this grow and they've been flowering for about two weeks. My humidity is getting down into the thirties under the lights so I've been misting them twice a day, once in the morning and once in the afternoon if I have enough time after work before the lights go out. I do want to make sure there is enough time for the lights and fans to dry off the plants completely before the lights go out for the evening.


i only mist my plants if they have a deficiency or when i spay my DM reverse to prevent any unwanted seeds or hermies. but when i do i take them out of the flower room and into a lighted room and spray and then place a fan on them for about 20 mins on low for them to dry out all the way and it works great



Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, I don't live in a state with medical marijuana, wish I did. I don't see florida passing any med laws any time soon, we are after all in the bible belt of the country and these good godly people around here feel the need to protect me from myself.


u should try budbook has clone listings and seeds form all states and also u can sell and buy equipment on theri. u will for sure find clones or somthin on budbook.org, just sign up and go to clone listings and then click on your state.


----------



## mcpurple (May 15, 2010)

or can u order seeds and then just keep the stains u like alive and goin


----------



## DST (May 16, 2010)

GG, class update lad, nice Purps as well. Ok, I said before that I have smoked some Purple back in the day, but it was mostly outdoor stuff so quite harsh as well. In all honesty guys, is the Purple more for the Bag appeal, or is the taste etc really as good as our normal greener garden varieties???? THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCES PLEASE?

McPurple, souns like you got a good deal with yer man there. Long may it continue (until you start growing again of course, haha)

HEadsUp, you do crack me up, I am sure you are past needing protected from yourself!! Re your question, I mist but only occassionaly, and not if I am growing OG Kush (which is most of the time now - haha) I live in a climate where my living room is sitting at 66% sometimes!!! SO misting is low on my priorities unless we are talking about my clones and seedling (misted most days with rhizotonic)

Off to chop Blackjack, laters peeps.

Peace, DST


----------



## irishboy (May 16, 2010)

ok pretty much have almost all the buds trimmed. 10.5 hours with a few friends, what a day. sticky ichy wed. the smell is out of this world so strong. 

all of the buds hanging; their are some buds in the very back if you look hard hanging on the string holding the two 5 tier storage hangers, their also some buds in the two 5 tier hangers. i am shocked how much weight these leds produced, the buds are rock hard.

here are the harvest pics! enjoy.


----------



## bender420 (May 16, 2010)

irishboy said:


> ok pretty much have almost all the buds trimmed. 10.5 hours with a few friends, what a day. sticky ichy wed. the smell is out of this world so strong.
> 
> all of the buds hanging; their are some buds in the very back if you look hard hanging on the string holding the two 5 tier storage hangers, their also some buds in the two 5 tier hangers. i am shocked how much weight these leds produced, the buds are rock hard.
> 
> here are the harvest pics! enjoy.


Fantastic bro. They look damn damn good, great job again.


----------



## bender420 (May 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> heres some pics of the MG then some PURPS!
> 
> MG
> 
> ...


This one needs a bump, got damn Dee, you killed it Dog. Superb Job my friend.


----------



## bender420 (May 16, 2010)

*CJ Bloom Day 15*

The screen is filling is fast. It would be so cool if I could get a big cola or two in most of the squares. There are 40 squares.


----------



## irishboy (May 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Fantastic bro. They look damn damn good, great job again.


thank you. hands are sore as hell, and so sticky. i love it.lol


----------



## bender420 (May 16, 2010)

irishboy said:


> thank you. hands are sore as hell, and so sticky. i love it.lol


last time I used nitrile gloves, and I and ever trimming without them. The stickiness was only fun for round 1 and 2 because I was just amazed how sticky the flowers were and how much finger hash I collected. Now I am all about the gloves, taking a smoke brake, hittin the ipod, or what not is much easier.


----------



## bender420 (May 16, 2010)

Got Dang INSOMNIA, so here is another update.


----------



## Heads Up (May 16, 2010)

Nice bud irish, looks like a good harvest.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2010)

great pics all,love all the updates


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 16, 2010)

DST- i dont think purple does much for the taste.its more for looks! people around here freak out when they see purple buds,they always think "omg omg omg purpkle haze" lmao!


----------



## marksk85 (May 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> DST- i dont think purple does much for the taste.its more for looks! people around here freak out when they see purple buds,they always think "omg omg omg purpkle haze" lmao!


where are you from? ive never heard anyone beleave purple doesnt taste diffferent just looks different? im not sure if thats what ya ment or if i misunderstood you but te purple down in cali taste like purple!


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2010)

Looks like there is some disagreement around the purple. I'll add to it. I'm from So cal and smoked quite a few different 'purple' strains from the dispensary and grew seme purple kush too. From what I gather there is no taste specialness to purp bud. It just looks purple. I've had some that was really good for high, some not so much. Kinda like all weed I buy. The purple kush I grew never turned 'purple'. It however was some of the best herb I've ever smoked. I think the whole craze with the purple is that they are always talking about it in rap songs. Like instead of saying "I'm smoking on herb".... they say "I'm smoking on Purp"... so I beleive the reasoning is that folks think rap guys are all about weed... so they should be the experts and if all of them are saying purple is the best stuff to smoke then they must all be right. But I think poeple forget 'WE' are the weed experts right here. Rappers don't know nothing about strains and shit. They are just trendy as hell and here everyone else saying purple.

It's also the same how they say "I'm smoking on 'dro'". Becuase I'm sure your average rapper can tell the difference from soil grown herb to hydro grown herb by looking at it in a bag. ANd lol that 'dro' is the highest quality (as it's reffered to)... there are so many arguments on our growing sites about soil vs hydro... it's not a clear cut thing. Anyways there's my rant on rappers and herb. It's just insane how many comments and hits my Purple Kush grow gets on Youtube.... just becuase it's PURPLE kush, haha.


----------



## mcpurple (May 16, 2010)

irishboy said:


> ok pretty much have almost all the buds trimmed. 10.5 hours with a few friends, what a day. sticky ichy wed. the smell is out of this world so strong.
> 
> all of the buds hanging; their are some buds in the very back if you look hard hanging on the string holding the two 5 tier storage hangers, their also some buds in the two 5 tier hangers. i am shocked how much weight these leds produced, the buds are rock hard.
> 
> here are the harvest pics! enjoy.



dam nice harvest irishboy.

and DST my take on the purps is that they dont really taste different but i think some of the purps are some of the more potent weed. i only like purps that grow purple and were not forced to purp by the cold. the best weed ive smoked wash purple kush and still is to this day and ive been smokin for 9 years now and nothing compares. nowi have also gottin some really shity purps i also agree with what jig said to.

ok here is some pics of my bud i got the first is the jackfrost , next is a bud of the permafrost and then a shot of all my jars full of weed. also my strawberry plants that are just exploding, i have 2 small mj plants in theri that i am gonn try to keep alive to see if i get any thing, its just for fun, im gonna keep them very short and tie them around the strawberry pot and my strawberries are the camo. also does anyone know what to do with the babies the strabberies create if they dont fit in the pot they are groing from


----------



## DST (May 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> DST- i dont think purple does much for the taste.its more for looks! people around here freak out when they see purple buds,they always think "omg omg omg purpkle haze" lmao!


That's what I have heard as well.



marksk85 said:


> where are you from? ive never heard anyone beleave purple doesnt taste diffferent just looks different? im not sure if thats what ya ment or if i misunderstood you but te purple down in cali taste like purple!


I would believe GG based on the fact he grows these babies...and can you describe what the flavour Purple is? I thought Purple was a colour, no? Pulling yer leg geez, but bold statements require backups.


Thanks for sharing this and yer knowledge of the Purps Gnome Grown, excellent skillz 







jigfresh said:


> Looks like there is some disagreement around the purple. I'll add to it. I'm from So cal and smoked quite a few different 'purple' strains from the dispensary and grew seme purple kush too. From what I gather there is no taste specialness to purp bud. It just looks purple. I've had some that was really good for high, some not so much. Kinda like all weed I buy. The purple kush I grew never turned 'purple'. It however was some of the best herb I've ever smoked. I think the whole craze with the purple is that they are always talking about it in rap songs. Like instead of saying "I'm smoking on herb".... they say "I'm smoking on Purp"... so I beleive the reasoning is that folks think rap guys are all about weed... so they should be the experts and if all of them are saying purple is the best stuff to smoke then they must all be right. But I think poeple forget 'WE' are the weed experts right here. Rappers don't know nothing about strains and shit. They are just trendy as hell and here everyone else saying purple.
> 
> It's also the same how they say "I'm smoking on 'dro'". Becuase I'm sure your average rapper can tell the difference from soil grown herb to hydro grown herb by looking at it in a bag. ANd lol that 'dro' is the highest quality (as it's reffered to)... there are so many arguments on our growing sites about soil vs hydro... it's not a clear cut thing. Anyways there's my rant on rappers and herb. It's just insane how many comments and hits my Purple Kush grow gets on Youtube.... just becuase it's PURPLE kush, haha.


I am with you on that rant holmes. I would be surprised if half of these rappers smoked as much as they claim (or even smoked at all)
I am sure there are some exceptions thoughs


mcpurple said:


> dam nice harvest irishboy.
> 
> and DST my take on the purps is that they dont really taste different but i think some of the purps are some of the more potent weed. i only like purps that grow purple and were not forced to purp by the cold. the best weed ive smoked wash purple kush and still is to this day and ive been smokin for 9 years now and nothing compares. nowi have also gottin some really shity purps i also agree with what jig said to.
> 
> ok here is some pics of my bud i got the first is the jackfrost , next is a bud of the permafrost and then a shot of all my jars full of weed. also my strawberry plants that are just exploding, i have 2 small mj plants in theri that i am gonn try to keep alive to see if i get any thing, its just for fun, im gonna keep them very short and tie them around the strawberry pot and my strawberries are the camo. also does anyone know what to do with the babies the strabberies create if they dont fit in the pot they are groing from


Not sure what you mean McP? "What do I do with the strawberry babies if they don't fit in the pot". If you mean the actual strawberries, then just hang them on the outside of the pot maybe....the flowers loose their petals and then the flower head grows into a strawberry (in case you didn't know) 

Anyways, DST out, Peace.


----------



## mcpurple (May 16, 2010)

Not sure what you mean McP? "What do I do with the strawberry babies if they don't fit in the pot". If you mean the actual strawberries, then just hang them on the outside of the pot maybe....the flowers loose their petals and then the flower head grows into a strawberry (in case you didn't know) 

Anyways, DST out, Peace.


no not the strawberries i mean after u have had a strawberry plant for a year the next bloom they also start throwing out baby branches these branches have small leafs on them and when they are on the dirt they root and become a plant of their own they vine out pretty much and reproduce by themselves. but i have no more room in the pot for more small plants cuz i have atleast 4 huge ones in theri i want to cut them off and plant them but dont know if it will kill the babies ill try to find a pic of what i mean


----------



## mcpurple (May 16, 2010)

ok this pic is not mine but it is a good one of what im talkin about. the main plant is the big one and then after it is mature it makes vine babies to make more plants u can see the bare vine reach out untill it shows some leaf material and thats where it roots and continues to grow as its own making more and more plants. i have also grown these from just the roots of a strawberry plant no seeds or clones just root clone. now i dont have enough room in my pot to let them rot or they will be way to crowded. sorry i know this isnt about mj but i like the club and cant see me going to a garden thread. if u dont want me to post unrelated topics just say so and i will gladly stop.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2010)

mcp... I don't nothing about strawberries, but I do enjoy watching you guys discuss it. That's what the club is for (in my head at least).

Bout to cut a brach off one of the querkles... just wanna try some new smoke. It's been since Januaray I had a new strain to smoke. Damn long time.

EDIT: Forgot to mention Irishboy those buds are just beautiful. LED or HPS whatever that's some dank. Just looks so proper. I love me some Hindu Skunk too.


----------



## mcpurple (May 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> mcp... I don't nothing about strawberries, but I do enjoy watching you guys discuss it. That's what the club is for (in my head at least).
> 
> Bout to cut a brach off one of the querkles... just wanna try some new smoke. It's been since Januaray I had a new strain to smoke. Damn long time.


 i have looked at the querkle and i want to grow some the shit looks so dank to me i hope u enjoy the new smoke.


----------



## irishboy (May 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: Forgot to mention Irishboy those buds are just beautiful. LED or HPS whatever that's some dank. Just looks so proper. I love me some Hindu Skunk too.


bro when i flushed they they got nute def and turned purple. it looks so bad ass! some purple hindu skunk. and you have to love that HS smell. i am very happy right now, looks like some good weight i have, nice fat buds.


----------



## DTR (May 16, 2010)

alot of the purple iv smoked that iv bought from clubs or people packed me came with green nugs too and always seemed the purple parts tasted a bit better/smoother maybe its a mix of strains or just the parts that turn purple have less chlorophyll in them? or were more mature mixing popcorn nugs in with purple head nugs for bag appel but my last grow bubba kush turned purple a bit and it all tasted the same after the cure

odyssey week 3 fower 600 watt hps wish i had 2 600's the 5x6ft room is pretty full i hope these colas get fatter than my last grow i plan to keep upping their feedings slowly till they burn a bit then back off useing foxfarm trio in ocean forest/perlite up to just over half strength last feeding


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2010)

looking good DTR....keepit up


----------



## Heads Up (May 16, 2010)

Will wonders never cease? I'm sittin' in florida watching the phillies in milwaukee and the flyers in philly. That's right, I'm a philly kid, or was years ago but still a fan of their teams, but that's not the wonder of which I speak. I am afeared my partner in stupid, has gone crazy. He called me earlier today to let me know next time I ordered beans, he wanted to order something. My partner loves the indica dominant strains, the more knock down the better. Anywho, he tells me he wants to order some old time Acapulco Gold. He was looking for colombian red, until he found the gold. It seems that after smoking some of the sativas that just finished, he's had a change of heart as to what he wants to grow, all of a sudden he wants to grow some sativa. As if that's not enough, the problem with stoners, they sometimes have a difficult time deciding, well, any number of things. I was dead set on doing a scrog, that is until I just did some of the remaining power kush my partner grew last grow. Now I'm leaning more towards finishing the kush/skunk train grow he had such miserable luck with. I got a free tora bora with a recent order from speedyseedz that I want to throw in with the skunk train for eight plants. I also recently purchased some smartpots, the two gallon size which I'm thinking of using for the skunk train grow. Somebody help a stoner out.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2010)

tora bora is a must..i just poped one my self..


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 16, 2010)

i was talking to my buddy today about training methods and such and he was saying that he lolipops his plants 2 weeks into flowering, do you guys do this at the same time?


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> i was talking to my buddy today about training methods and such and he was saying that he lolipops his plants 2 weeks into flowering, do you guys do this at the same time?


i try to keep trimming to a minimum in flowering........


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 16, 2010)

here's an picture update of the girls


----------



## marksk85 (May 16, 2010)

im sorry for my late chiming in but im a bay area resident smokin purple urkle and purple candy and both have a purple taste almost sumwut fruity pebblish


----------



## DST (May 17, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ok this pic is not mine but it is a good one of what im talkin about. the main plant is the big one and then after it is mature it makes vine babies to make more plants u can see the bare vine reach out untill it shows some leaf material and thats where it roots and continues to grow as its own making more and more plants. i have also grown these from just the roots of a strawberry plant no seeds or clones just root clone. now i dont have enough room in my pot to let them rot or they will be way to crowded. sorry i know this isnt about mj but i like the club and cant see me going to a garden thread. if u dont want me to post unrelated topics just say so and i will gladly stop.


Right McP, stops growing ganja and goes all Strawberry on us eh!!! hahaha, absolutely no worries McP, this is our Club and we can talk about what we want. End of chat, 

Anyho, that's cool I was not aware of that fact so thatnks for sharing. Here's what I would suggest as a logical thought.

I bought my strawberries as clones. They were just in a bag full of dirt, no special care seems to be given to them. So I would let the new shots root, then when they have rooted, cut them from the main plant, and then pull the new new shoot up/root and replant in another pot....that could work I suppose.

DTR, Mr Wriggles, looking like your girls been munching on a few cream buns, extremely fat girls!!!

HeadsUp, nice avatar, I remember that T-shirt, funny!!! Re your partners changing attitude. Here's my suggesstion. Perhaps look for 2 strains that offer as pure a sativa as you can find, and as pure an indica as you can find (as you know most have some sort of mix.) Not sure what else to say...apart from, well that's stoners for ya!!!

Have a good week everyone.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2010)

cream buns being eaten by chubby girlys???? Im not playing on this thread cuz i get an infeariority(spl) complex wen i see propper big colas. I feel like a prepubesant child in a shower with glamour models lol


----------



## bender420 (May 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> cream buns being eaten by chubby girlys???? Im not playing on this thread cuz i get an infeariority(spl) complex wen i see propper big colas. I feel like a prepubesant child in a shower with glamour models lol



WTF, stole the words out of my mouth. You are one hell of a grower mate, I look forward to everything you post.


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2010)

bender man u made me blush just then and im sitting on my own lol. If my girl ever wakes up we gonna pull all the girls out fromunder the 6000w to do some nighttime maintenece. Ill try and shoot the girls wen they out and naked and if i like any ill post em up here lol. Im still blushing like a school girl ffs lmao.


----------



## bender420 (May 17, 2010)

J


mr west said:


> bender man u made me blush just then and im sitting on my own lol. If my girl ever wakes up we gonna pull all the girls out fromunder the 6000w to do some nighttime maintenece. Ill try and shoot the girls wen they out and naked and if i like any ill post em up here lol. Im still blushing like a school girl ffs lmao.


Really looking forward to your pics man. I am still looking forward to the day I visit the UK. Cheers bro and keep that cheese rolling.


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2010)

bender420 said:


> J
> Really looking forward to your pics man. I am still looking forward to the day I visit the UK. Cheers bro and keep that cheese rolling.


heres a sneak pic its the one on left at back i wanna pull out to see wot its like i think its my wembley


----------



## DST (May 17, 2010)

Oh Mr West, A very humble and modest man. I have seen those fat cheesey colas on yer thread and expecting some fatter ones now with your light upgrade, hahaha. We knows you got dem skillz bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

especially now westies up to the 600W should see some fat cheese action


----------



## MistaKris (May 17, 2010)

update week 5 the purple kush


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2010)

yuummmmmy.looks good...MistaKris.
mr west.looking real good...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 17, 2010)

time for a taste test of this purps!  its starting to get its smell back, the "hay" smell is def. going away faster than i thought it would!


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys... I'm starting to cut down my plants... Here's the first one that's dry (still smells like hay, lol):


*(taken by the casio - exilim... selling for $10 - $85 on ebay)


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2010)

looking good...looking good


----------



## dankypot (May 17, 2010)

hey guys sorry im not on here much but the big pictures make my computer close . i recently let some plant veg to long without tending them and they stretched more then i like . i was wondering can i cut them back a little and let them grow back ? thanx. also... to veg a big plant up but only have like 8 main bud do you just keep cutting back the offfshoots that split off the branches you want to keep? thanx for your help. 
yeah i want to vegg my plants longer but dont want all those little buds . my plant just grow to fast in my veg chamber. using botanicare pro grow and all those goodies . plus rep for your help and everyones grows are kicking ass. im still waiting on my new cam. hopfully tomarrow ill have some picks of my currentgrow.


----------



## bender420 (May 17, 2010)

running a six now westy, fatter cheeses indeed.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

heres my tent with the lights off as promised, still not worthy lol.


----------



## mcpurple (May 18, 2010)

dankypot said:


> hey guys sorry im not on here much but the big pictures make my computer close . i recently let some plant veg to long without tending them and they stretched more then i like . i was wondering can i cut them back a little and let them grow back ? thanx. also... to veg a big plant up but only have like 8 main bud do you just keep cutting back the offfshoots that split off the branches you want to keep? thanx for your help.
> yeah i want to vegg my plants longer but dont want all those little buds . my plant just grow to fast in my veg chamber. using botanicare pro grow and all those goodies . plus rep for your help and everyones grows are kicking ass. im still waiting on my new cam. hopfully tomarrow ill have some picks of my currentgrow.[/QUOT
> 
> i would assume u canjust keep cutting onher to keep rher where u want kinda like a mother plant as long as u have a stable strain. if it were me id just bend the bitch over with some lst unless width is a prob.


----------



## Hotsause (May 18, 2010)

Can anybody tell me whats wrong with my B.F.F. has been in Major shock since i transplanted from Dirt to Hydro. Her roots are growing very slow but she still hasnt bounced back i havent seen her leafs straight out since i transplanted. Now her leafs look like they are dying. There are some brown rusty looking spots appearing.








Her Roots


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2010)

Is the pH right. My plants were looking like that when the pH was way high. Should be around 5.8.


----------



## Hotsause (May 18, 2010)

My PH last night when i got home from work was 6.4 i added some PH down it should be at 5.4-5.6 right now. My PPM is sitting at 270 and i think that is a little low for my girls they are both 5-6 inches should i up the nutes?


----------



## DST (May 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Is the pH right. My plants were looking like that when the pH was way high. Should be around 5.8.
> 
> View attachment 942545


good call, Jig glad someone knows about hydro.....is that the Querkle finished, will take a squint at yer journal in a mo. Looking braw!

Mistakris, very nice indeed. You teaching and growing at the same time (alphabet poster)? lol.

And Mr West, thems does look good. I think you might see the 600 show through on yer next full run.

Dankypot, just grow them up and leave the lower or new growth shoots until you go into flower. Then just chop all the back and they won't grow back because you are in the flower period. Top it or LST until you get your main 8 branches, then veg up until you got your size, then trim back all the stuff you don't want and into flower....I think I wrote the saem thing kinda twice sop hopefully you can make sense of it all.

Don and his funny animal pics and moustaches...nice Avatar lad!

Take it easy lads and lasses.

DST


----------



## RED EYE 101 (May 18, 2010)

these are my bitches under a 600 
View attachment 942552View attachment 942553


----------



## DST (May 18, 2010)

RED EYE 101 said:


> these are my bitches under a 600
> View attachment 942552View attachment 942553


Welcome RE101, what you growing under that 600? Share the stats?

Peace,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> My PH last night when i got home from work was 6.4 i added some PH down it should be at 5.4-5.6 right now. My PPM is sitting at 270 and i think that is a little low for my girls they are both 5-6 inches should i up the nutes?


Yeah, I'd up the ppms to 500 or so. Do it over a couple days to make sure they are ok.


----------



## RED EYE 101 (May 18, 2010)

thanks mate 

i got 6 fem wonderwomans from nirvana in a 1mX1m tent i veged them in my greenhouse they been flowering about a week now had a little ph problem but i think there recovering il try and get some better pics i took the others with my iphone and light makes them go shitty here they are before i bought them inside


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 18, 2010)

Whats up 600 pals. been a busy busy freekin week. Ive managed so far to keep 8 purps firmly rooted in the ground in gods country. I couldnt find the 3rd patch last trip. I was standing about 30 feet from it when i gave up thinking the critters got to them again. So yesterday me and my bro took a nerve wracking trip with all the rooted plants i had in the cave. About 35 and man am i glad we made it. 

We had to roll right through the hood with totes full of blue widow and white widow yins. WOW do those lil bitches smell to the high heavens. Funny i didnt even order those 2 strains, they were freebies and they are the ones im most excited about. cool!!! And back to the story, My bro and I nervously snuck 11 plants out of the back of the truck and marched them into patch 1. probly the best one, cause its near a stream and good good natural soil. To my delite i see 3 purps standing 3ft tall and just growing massive. Im loving this shit. Then I notice a deer stand in the distance with the flaps open. I got a bit freaked out thinking a fkn turkey hunter may be up in there. Then about 5 min later i looked over again and the flaps where shut. My heart fkn jumped as im standing in front of god and the world with two arm loads of plants. 

We hurried behind a thicket and watched the stand for a min and realized it was the wind gusting well i hope anyways... So we got the gals planted and decided fuck you if you dont like to rock the ganj. and that was that. I got the first lemon skunk lady in on this patch. Ok Iknow this aint my journal but i think yalls would enjoy the story so on to the "smote land" Dont ask its a retarded stoner name we dedicated to this patch. Its funny we talk in plain conversation about shit and people havent a fkn clue what we are chuckling about. Its just great This was the patch i lost and my bro remembered exactly where it was and holy fuck peeps!!! I wish i had my camera with me. Just a beautiful spread across a southern ridge. We originally put 11 purps in and ohh we got 4 left but GOT DAMN there huge and got a lil main cola going already. Thats weird i think. Its a bit too early for that. way early. Mybe this purp strain just flowers when its ready like those auto strains. I dunno. Anyways peeps they are looking good. Promise some pics this weekend. Got a load of blue widow trainwreck and strawberry haze ready for the land of smote. Alright end of my ramble or blether if you must lol.. 

As fot the purple weed ive only seen it a few times and the purp strain im growin is from some purple bud i had. It looked much like GGs and i hope it turns out as nice as yours did GG. Yeah the purp thing is indeed a hip hop hyped up thing. Agreed.

Headsup I love your avatar bro. I remember a ways back on the 600 you wearing that shirt in one of your pic posts, and i chuckled then and now. Love it my nug. 

Mcp & DST good luck with your strawberries. Sounds quite interesting. I Started growing some house plants and im just loving the whole raising part of it. Cant wait to get some gosh darned fruit haha. 

And to everyone I missed, Bump. Rock on peeps 1BMM out


----------



## MistaKris (May 18, 2010)

whats up 600...i just wanted to give an update for you 600 lovers this is the pk week 5 day 3 only a week and a half left cant wait..


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 18, 2010)

DST said:


> good call, Jig glad someone knows about hydro.....is that the Querkle finished, will take a squint at yer journal in a mo. Looking braw!
> 
> Mistakris, very nice indeed. You teaching and growing at the same time (alphabet poster)? lol.
> 
> ...


Hey, DST, do you think 8 branches will maximize the yield? Im doing an experiment soon where Variable A will be topped and 4-8 branches will be left when i enter flowering, and Variable B will have 4 branches that are topped so each branch has 2 flowers equaling 8 branches with the top LST'd.


----------



## williewill420 (May 18, 2010)

4x4x6.5 ft also switched to advanced nutrients sensi grow/bloom. Got me 3 euforia's 5 weeks into flower. 2 C99 x Deep Chunk and 2 Lapis Mountain Indica's are 2 weeks in flower


----------



## mcpurple (May 18, 2010)

Masonman glad u had another safe trip with the clones and in the woods. and sounds like ur gonna have quite a few plants come harvest time. cant wait for some pics if u get some. 

and nice plants williewill. tent looks nice sittin in the corner. the sides almost look like my reflector i have for my 600.



Ok so i am not growing for myself so its hard to post marijuana pics. so i will be up dating my veggie garden for a few every once in awhile so i dont crowed the MJ growing thread into something else. i made my raised beds. they are both ten ft long and 4 feet wide and 1 foot deep. i am also gonna dig out about 2 fet or so to make a nice 3 foot hole for them to sit over. these are not the permanent spots for them they will go in their spots once i rototill the ground and dig it out and then fill with my compost. the compost is from a local place called Jo-gro's its great stuff and its only 11 dollars for a yard of it witch is alot of compost 
a yard is theri big loader buckets full about half truck load. it is strong stuff so i will be mixing it with black gold water hold most likely cuz it is also hella cheap and good soil. the compost is all organic and feed for up to the first 3 months so no feeding for awhile. i am gonna use this compost on my next MJ grow to see how it works for them and then once they get hungry feed them some of the Oregon worm tea i am gonna get. also for my strawberry babies i just filled another 5 gal bucket with dirt and placed it next to the strawberries and placed the baby shoot in the pot and a few down in the dirt so the will grow roots. once they root i will cut it fro the mother so i can separate them and not move as one


----------



## mcpurple (May 19, 2010)

ok this is not my info i was told about it on my thread show me what u got LST. its called MRs and here what it is this is from my lst thread posted by another grower who claims to used it for 2 years now. i find it very interesting and a cool way to clone. well here it is.

OK guys just in case you are new or have absolutely no clue what im talking about im gonna toss this one out there for the people in the cheap seats...

you keep hearing me and JumboSwisher talking about MRSing a plant and how it increases yield.. here is the basics...the only catch is you have to know how to clone a little (don't really have to be good at it really) and you have to have the guts to cut up your plant (not really cut it up but you will get the gist shortly)

MRS stands for Multiple Rooting Sites

you will be basically creating a entirely stand alone rooting structure and feeding system for your plant which will supplement the plant in such a way as to allow it to constantly run with its nutrient uptake going full throttle 24/7 (this will also help with the metabolizing of micro nutes and allow more of them to enter the system also just by design)

all you have to do is break out your rooting hormone and your scissors and pick a bottom branch that is nice and fat and low hanging ... something that would normally make a killer clone

now we are going to sacrifice this future monster clone for the sake of the plant..

you take this branch and instead of clipping a few nodes back and then using it to clone ...you cut off the end of it creating the same 45 degree angle you would normally make on a clone and scar it the same as a clone also... just like its the end of a clone getting ready to put it in your clone box or growing medium

you will now have a branch with a clone end sticking out where the bud site would normally be...
now the same as cloning you need to wet it and dip it in rooting hormone ( powder .. gel ... whatever)
and you will want to take this butchered branch and put it at least a inch into the soil below the plant bending it down into the dirt and making sure it wont pop back out again

what you have just done was make a alternate rooting site for the plant and as soon as it takes hold in about a week or 10 days you will see a sudden burst of vigor out of your plant and you will want to cut your nutes back to half strength

this is the only drawback and one of the major money savers for the high priced nutrient buying crowd out there...

with twice the rooting zone now occupying the pot it is utilizing more of the soil mass and also pulling out locked out nutrients the original root structure couldn't hope of getting so it will fill the plants gas tanks up pretty quickly and will also utilize the new incoming nutrients on a much more efficient scale which makes for less nutes left in the soil ... less nutes needed to maintain the plant at peek... and a plant that is getting just as much as it can handle on a full time basis increasing yield to huge potential...

all i can say is try it ... buy all means prove me wrong if you can... i have been using this technique for about 2 years now since i thought it up in a stoned stupor one night while taking clones and it has not failed me yet


----------



## williewill420 (May 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> Masonman glad u had another safe trip with the clones and in the woods. and sounds like ur gonna have quite a few plants come harvest time. cant wait for some pics if u get some.
> 
> and nice plants williewill. tent looks nice sittin in the corner. the sides almost look like my reflector i have for my 600.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mcpurps! Im loving the tent too, its easy for me to control the temps and humidity in there plus my plants are soaking up all the light now. I used to have my 600 hanging from my ceiling in the corner of the room...wasting alot of valuable light thruout the entire room


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 19, 2010)

total weight= 434 grams!!!


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

i harvest my buds today and got 546g/4.8oz per plant for a total of 4 plants. i am on cloud 9 right now. all grade A+ buds. they both smell really good. smoked a bowel and all the ash turned grey, so my flushing and the way i do my plants before harvest worked again, nice clean buds with no nutes that turn black after ur bowl is done. the HS weigh more then the XJ-13, so next thats the strain i am keeping in my collection. because it was only 26" or around their and it did that good, so if it was a little bigger then it probably would do great. both nugs are very very frosty but way different from each other so its hard to compare them. all nugs are very dense, but the HS were more solid, i am glade i didnt use gravity or i would have gotten mold probably.lol

is this yield respectable for a 600w light from 4 plants? i would love to here ur feedback since this is my 1st 600w grow.

Thanks!


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

sweet.....yum,yum


----------



## mcpurple (May 20, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> total weight= 434 grams!!!


sound liek your happy with that i know i would be. congrats



irishboy said:


> i harvest my buds today and got 546g/4.8oz per plant for a total of 4 plants. i am on cloud 9 right now. all grade A+ buds. they both smell really good. smoked a bowel and all the ash turned grey, so my flushing and the way i do my plants before harvest worked again, nice clean buds with no nutes that turn black after ur bowl is done. the HS weigh more then the XJ-13, so next thats the strain i am keeping in my collection. because it was only 26" or around their and it did that good, so if it was a little bigger then it probably would do great. both nugs are very very frosty but way different from each other so its hard to compare them. all nugs are very dense, but the HS were more solid, i am glade i didnt use gravity or i would have gotten mold probably.lol
> 
> is this yield respectable for a 600w light from 4 plants? i would love to here ur feedback since this is my 1st 600w grow.
> 
> Thanks!


dam irishboy great harvest, its always good to see a grow go good when usin leds. alot that ive seen havent been nothin much to talk about but your doin great with those leds.great job


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> sound liek your happy with that i know i would be. congrats
> 
> 
> 
> dam irishboy great harvest, its always good to see a grow go good when usin leds. alot that ive seen havent been nothin much to talk about but your doin great with those leds.great job


is that dosent, because others on different sites are telling me i didnt even come close to matching a 600w hps, i dont know what to think? should i be happy or disappointed? its nice to get advice from some real 600w growers on a 600w thread.


----------



## williewill420 (May 20, 2010)

irishboy said:


> is that dosent, because others on different sites are telling me i didnt even come close to matching a 600w hps, i dont know what to think? should i be happy or disappointed? its nice to get advice from some real 600w growers on a 600w thread.


4.8 oz average per plant is a great harvest in my book. Those other guys are BSing you only because you use Led. I bet they cant grow plants that put out 4 and a half ounces Lol


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> 4.8 oz average per plant is a great harvest in my book. Those other guys are BSing you only because you use Led. I bet they cant grow plants that put out 4 and a half ounces Lol


thanks man. i was all happy last night, until they said that and is kinda killed my high. then i was thinking maybe i did a shity yield? they are just comparing my grow to a 1.g/w hps grow. everyone seens to thinks every grower growing with HID gets 1g/w. so my leds should. i can tell you 1st hand its real hard to hit 1g/w with HID. not everyone dose it.

thanks for clearing that up. +rep


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

if you leave your plants going longer is it normal for the points on the tops to start leafing out? i can exactly explain, but ive allowed my plants to go 7 days over the "63" days that it says they should take, so im at day 70. i thought the buds just die if it goes too long rather than the buds looking like they are regenerating


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

irishboy said:


> i harvest my buds today and got 546g/4.8oz per plant for a total of 4 plants. i am on cloud 9 right now. all grade A+ buds. they both smell really good. smoked a bowel and all the ash turned grey, so my flushing and the way i do my plants before harvest worked again, nice clean buds with no nutes that turn black after ur bowl is done. the HS weigh more then the XJ-13, so next thats the strain i am keeping in my collection. because it was only 26" or around their and it did that good, so if it was a little bigger then it probably would do great. both nugs are very very frosty but way different from each other so its hard to compare them. all nugs are very dense, but the HS were more solid, i am glade i didnt use gravity or i would have gotten mold probably.lol
> 
> is this yield respectable for a 600w light from 4 plants? i would love to here ur feedback since this is my 1st 600w grow.
> 
> Thanks!


as long as you can not see light threw the bud,its a good grow by me............i mean,
as long as it makes you happy.........and it was worth your time.then grow on.......


----------



## Heads Up (May 20, 2010)

Irish, great harvest in my book. What's important, are you happy with it? That's all that matters.


----------



## williewill420 (May 20, 2010)

Some strains will do that. My euforia and jorge diamond's plants are mature at 8 weeks then around week 9 they start to produce news calyx's and spit out wads of white hairs. Maybe its something to do with crossbreeding sativas and indicas because i notice my indica plants dont do that.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Some strains will do that. My euforia and jorge diamond's plants are mature at 8 weeks then around week 9 they start to produce news calyx's and spit out wads of white hairs. Maybe its something to do with crossbreeding sativas and indicas because i notice my indica plants dont do that.


Well, its a grand daddy purple. im debating to worry and just cut today so i dont lose more bud, or if i should just let them go longer like i planned on doing


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

isnt it called fox-tailing? ive heard certain nutes will cause this? something like the nutes trick the plant into thinking is just starting budding but in truth its just finishing.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

irishboy said:


> isnt it called fox-tailing? ive heard certain nutes will cause this? something like the nutes trick the plant into thinking is just starting budding but in truth its just finishing.


I guess that kind of makes sense, but i stopped giving nutes about 2 weeks ago, maybe more, gave them 7 gallons of water each a week ago and then 1 gallons of water each to keep them wet. (7 gallon pots)


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> I guess that kind of makes sense, but i stopped giving nutes about 2 weeks ago, maybe more, gave them 7 gallons of water each a week ago and then 1 gallons of water each to keep them wet. (7 gallon pots)


true. shouldn't be the case then i would think? what kind of nutes? and do u have pics of fox-tailing? ive seen that before but it was always the nutes. i guess i learn something new everyday.


----------



## The Grow Kid (May 20, 2010)

Hey man that looks really good keep up the good work


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

irishboy said:


> true. shouldn't be the case then i would think? what kind of nutes? and do u have pics of fox-tailing? ive seen that before but it was always the nutes. i guess i learn something new everyday.


Heres a couple. if you look at one or two of the pictures you can see the points im referring to, and the other pic shows how the leaves are coming out


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

you guys want some pr0n?


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

dam....................frosty purple hues.....................yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.good job man,nice porn.


----------



## irishboy (May 20, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> Heres a couple. if you look at one or two of the pictures you can see the points im referring to, and the other pic shows how the leaves are coming out


ya that not the foxtailing i was talking about, look different. ur plants look great bro


----------



## williewill420 (May 20, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Some strains will do that. My euforia and jorge diamond's plants are mature at 8 weeks then around week 9 they start to produce news calyx's and spit out wads of white hairs. Maybe its something to do with crossbreeding sativas and indicas because i notice my indica plants dont do that.


Thats my story and im stickin to it...Lol jk


----------



## williewill420 (May 20, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> Heres a couple. if you look at one or two of the pictures you can see the points im referring to, and the other pic shows how the leaves are coming out


 Those points are just the way your calyx are swollen....shes ripe. This pic is of my mountain indica. Your buds are looking killer btw


----------



## Hotsause (May 20, 2010)

My Purple GB loves Hydro im gonna take a clone of her and make it a mother








My BFFs bottom growth isnt looking so good but her top is looking pretty healthy








More pics in my journal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

can i still be a member if i go to a 600W LED???


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can i still be a member if i go to a 600W LED???


Bro these guy dont judge. their cool as hell here bro. good solid growers/people that help me with allot of good info. 600w is 600w


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

damn straight man, some real sound guys in the 600, more like the spartan 300 !!!


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

This is ROGER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotsause (May 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> this is roger!!!!!!!!





don gin and ton said:


> damn straight man, some real sound guys in the 600, more like the spartan 300 !!!


lmao i fucking love yall


----------



## mrheadie (May 21, 2010)

hey guys, just found this thread and figured i join in and ask a few questions. i'm running 2 aircooled 600 hps's in a 72"x36"x84" cab. i'm having serious temp problems (94-99 degrees), and wondered if you guys had any ideas that might help me out. right now i'm pulling air through both lights and exhauting into my main basement useing a 6" vortex fan. i use a 6" inline fan for exhaust and a 4" inline fan for intake. their are also 2 fan moving air in the box. i've changed the fan positions, the venting config., the on/off times on exhaust and intake, and nothing has done anyting more than lower the temp a couple degrees. i'm thinking of changing my refector from the htg euro to a cooltube. do any of you guys know if these will run allot cooler than the euro's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

exhaust 24/7 maybe think about buying an air con unit/ dehumidifier as with most vent probs, its the in and out. are you getting fresh air in from anywhere? maybe an intake fan would be the better option?

these come highly recommended

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COOLSTAR--AIR-COOLED-REFLECTOR-125MM_W0QQitemZ260593692635QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=aae99dca1280a0e203c30ef3ff391398

welcome to the 600!


----------



## mrheadie (May 21, 2010)

ty don. let me give you a little better desciption of my set up. i have a framed room in my basement with both a mother and bloom box. i pull air from my basement which is also where i exhaust, but my basement temps never get above 78. the room temps range from 65-80, and the mother box is usually the same as the room. it is only the bloom box that has the problem. i will be adding a dehumidifier in the main basement next week, and possibly a hepa filter in front of the intakes (my buddy swears by it). i'm also really considering changing reflectors. i touched my euro last night and dam near burnt myself. oh ya, strains are as follow; 2 mikado - federation, 2 alaskan ice - green house, 3 jack the ripper (all 3 phenos!!!) - tga, 1 skunk 1 - seedsman, 1 bigbud - sensi seeds, 13 blue haze - (i beleive its the fantaseeds version), and 1 either bigbud or trainwreck (my buddy mislabled a batch). i also have the following mothers; master kush - nirvana, lsd - barneys farm, white widow - white lable seeds, nebula - paradise seeds, hollands hope - nirvana, big bud - sensi seeds, skunk 1 - seedsman, and will be regening the jtr's for moms.


----------



## mrheadie (May 21, 2010)

oh ya, my exhuast and intake run 10 mins on, 5 mins off 24/7


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2010)

irishboy said:


> thanks man. i was all happy last night, until they said that and is kinda killed my high. then i was thinking maybe i did a shity yield? they are just comparing my grow to a 1.g/w hps grow. everyone seens to thinks every grower growing with HID gets 1g/w. so my leds should. i can tell you 1st hand its real hard to hit 1g/w with HID. not everyone dose it.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up. +rep


Tell those guys to blow it out their ass. If you are doing 1g/w you are doing really well. Not trying to offend anyone in the 600... but I don't think any of us here (maybe Integra) get over 1 g/w. I've never had over 0.6 g/w and I've been beyond happy with my yeilds. And I have many many people compliment my yeilds.... none saying I didn't yeild enough. Maybe I'm just not in the right company, but I don't know who all these people pulling 1 g/w + consistantly are.

You pulled an amazing yeild for a 600. Makes me want to run out and get me a 600w led panel like you got. I wouldn't have to keep things so damn cool. Anyways, you did something to be very very proud of.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 21, 2010)

Nice looking boxer Don. Looks just like Rocco Loco lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 21, 2010)

Got me another 70 clones in the ground in gods country yesterday. Its gonna be a good year. I put the first few blue widows out last week and man do they look good. Doubled in size already. Lovin it. just lovin it.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> exhaust 24/7 maybe think about buying an air con unit/ dehumidifier as with most vent probs, its the in and out. are you getting fresh air in from anywhere? maybe an intake fan would be the better option?
> 
> these come highly recommended
> 
> ...





I got one of thease and they pukker. Even after 12 hours of my 600w being on u can feel the back of the hood and its hardly warm, u gotta seal em tho or the carbon filter wont be any use unless its at the end of the train. Also its advised to have the fan pulling air though it rather than pushing it, prolongs the life of the bulb apparently lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got one of thease and they pukker. Even after 12 hours of my 600w being on u can feel the back of the hood and its hardly warm, u gotta seal em tho or the carbon filter wont be any use unless its at the end of the train. Also its advised to have the fan pulling air though it rather than pushing it, prolongs the life of the bulb apparently lol.


Fans and ventilation can be complex. One thing that's a bitch with a fan pulling rather than pushing is the air at the end of the line is hot and less dense, so the fan pulls less air than it would push. However like westie said the bulb likes negative pressure more than positive pressure. Also if your vent system has leaks, if you pull they will be little vacuums... while if you push, you will be shooting hot air into the grow space.


----------



## mrheadie (May 21, 2010)

mason, been following your guerilla op. good luck with everything. i had a couple firends i was going to partner up with this year back out, and 1 one thats been begging me for the last few years has to big of a mouth for me to trust him. now i'm going on my own also for the most part. not easy, but the reward is worth it.

jig, i use to have my fan inbetween the lamp pullingover 1 and pushing over the other. i did a lttle research and found exactly what you and westie said about negative pressure. when i switched the fan and lights around, i also switch the ducting to insulated duct. i sealed all the connections with duct tape and it seems to pull better than it did with standard flex duct.


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Tell those guys to blow it out their ass. If you are doing 1g/w you are doing really well. Not trying to offend anyone in the 600... but I don't think any of us here (maybe Integra) get over 1 g/w. I've never had over 0.6 g/w and I've been beyond happy with my yeilds. And I have many many people compliment my yeilds.... none saying I didn't yeild enough. Maybe I'm just not in the right company, but I don't know who all these people pulling 1 g/w + consistantly are.
> 
> You pulled an amazing yeild for a 600. Makes me want to run out and get me a 600w led panel like you got. I wouldn't have to keep things so damn cool. Anyways, you did something to be very very proud of.


thank you! i was just figuring their all being haters because i use leds. beside i dont agree with the g/w thing. lots of thing effect it. strains, plants count,CO2, nutes, soil or hydro, how tall you veg. lots seem to think no matter how many plants you have i should hit 1g/w. so if i had a 1000w hps and 3 plants i should hit 1000 grams? this is how stupid some are, they say well your last grow with a 126w led with 3 plants got this g/w and this 600w led light with 4 plants got the same or a little less, so the other light is better. but they dont under stand it is allot easier to get 126g from 3 plants they it is to get 600g from 4 plants. its funny they try to prove their points but just prove they are ignorant. sorry to ramble, just doing some venting. 
as always thanks for the good info.


----------



## blower (May 21, 2010)

Need ventilation help. Have attic access but can't get the exahust for fresh air to work. But there is a pipe that is from th kitchen fan for the food fan, which leads throug top of roof


----------



## blower (May 21, 2010)

Purples are smoother smoking and a taste so nice as the smell
Cali


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 21, 2010)

i <3 this thread! all u fucks kickass!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 21, 2010)

Agreed GG Ageed. I feel as though i know almost everybody here. Its by far the coolest thread on riu. period


----------



## williewill420 (May 21, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> hey guys, just found this thread and figured i join in and ask a few questions. i'm running 2 aircooled 600 hps's in a 72"x36"x84" cab. i'm having serious temp problems (94-99 degrees), and wondered if you guys had any ideas that might help me out. right now i'm pulling air through both lights and exhauting into my main basement useing a 6" vortex fan. i use a 6" inline fan for exhaust and a 4" inline fan for intake. their are also 2 fan moving air in the box. i've changed the fan positions, the venting config., the on/off times on exhaust and intake, and nothing has done anyting more than lower the temp a couple degrees. i'm thinking of changing my refector from the htg euro to a cooltube. do any of you guys know if these will run allot cooler than the euro's?


Run some air ducting from your AC vent into your grow cabinet


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

there a problem! next grow i will be running 1000w of leds, and i dont want to leave the 600w club. you guys rock and are real legit. now what do i do?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 21, 2010)

now u start a 1000w club!


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> now u start a 1000w club!


 Na, i dont think i am ready to spread my wings and leave the nest yet! My wing kinda hurts!


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

Im burning a thousand watts in 2 tents 6 in one and 4 in the other, would that make me eligable for this new club???


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 21, 2010)

I cant speak for our shop steward DST. Ithink all of us are running our grow quite diffrent and for the most part the club is cool with whatever really. Just get a 600 watter NOW!! LOL just jokin peeps. I tink most members would agree that its the good vibes that keep our club tight, and not neccissarly the multitude of growning styles Equipment ect.... 1BMM Peace and Free Marc Emery


----------



## irishboy (May 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I cant speak for our shop steward DST. Ithink all of us are running our grow quite diffrent and for the most part the club is cool with whatever really. Just get a 600 watter NOW!! LOL just jokin peeps. I tink most members would agree that its the good vibes that keep our club tight, and not neccissarly the multitude of growning styles Equipment ect.... 1BMM Peace and Free Marc Emery


yup have a 600w right now, i am just the odd ball guy with leds.lol. but hay they were free and it grows me some A+ dank


----------



## williewill420 (May 21, 2010)

in 10 years or less hid will be obsolete


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 21, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> in 10 years or less hid will be obsolete


thats what cheech and chong were saying about marijuana legalization 30 years ago :X


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 21, 2010)

What's up 600. Lost my internet for awhile,but I have been kinda keepin up with my phone. I am gonna update my journal in a little bit,I'll probably just paste it in. I have the beautiful beginnings of flowering and I did a little trimming.
For the purple discussion,I have to say that at least where I live you can FOR SURE taste the difference. I am not saying that the weed is any better. In fact I agree with most of you as far as the actual high. I have homies that always only want grapes. Just never shut the fuck up about em ever. I always argue that some of the shitiest looking bud I ever smoked was also the best. And thay argue with me every time. So than they smoke a little Casey Jones with me and tell me how it's just about the greatest smoke they ever toked on. The purple people are a special breed in my opinion. But straight up,that shit has it's own taste.


----------



## williewill420 (May 21, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> thats what cheech and chong were saying about marijuana legalization 30 years ago :X


Yea but technology and legalization are 2 different things lol. When they can produce a led or plasma bulb that can rival the light intensity of a hid and the PRICE then i will convert but i dont see that happen for a few more years yet. Those led are too expensive right now and over the next few years they are gonna become better and more affordable. Led or plasma is the future


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 21, 2010)

Hey homeboy. I'm lovin the cut and stick the end in the ground idea. How far along can the plant be? I am wanting to do this,as of tomorrow I will be two weeks into flower. And do I really need the rooting hormone?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 21, 2010)

ok i wanna break down this whole purple thing,and get everyones thoughts on both sides of this!...

lets stick with a non purple strain, but any other... when night temps drop around 60-65degrees "ive never gone lower" for the last couple weeks of flowering,plants dramaticly change colors!,mostly purple/pink,sometimes a blueish color...

lets say we were growing 2 plants...plant 1 and plant 2,each in there own closet or grow room w.e.,we'll call the strain greentea..lol "both plants the same strain"

ok both plants are 6 weeks into flowering.. plant 1 we drop the night temps down to 64 degrees ,and plant 2 remains at a normal night temp of 70-75...

by week 7 we notice purple/pinkish colors on the leaves on plant 1 and some of the bud starting to get a purple tint to it..... plant 2 is still looking the same "healthy green"...

week 8 we have purple all over the leaves and a real dark tint of purple on the buds on plant 1...plant 2 is still just a healthy green plant, with some nice green frosty nuggs!..

We harvest,dry,cure, all that good stuff!

now heres where i want ur opinions! ....

Does Plant 1 taste and smoke different than plant 2 just cause its purple?!?!? in my exp. NO it does not!...but i would like to hear what u guys gutta say!


----------



## williewill420 (May 21, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ok i wanna break down this whole purple thing,and get everyones thoughts on both sides of this!...
> 
> lets stick with a non purple strain, but any other... when night temps drop around 60-65degrees "ive never gone lower" for the last couple weeks of flowering,plants dramaticly change colors!,mostly purple/pink,sometimes a blueish color...
> 
> ...


My personal opinion is I just like the purple bud because it has major bag appeal. People see it and go crazy for it. Ive smoked some pretty good purps and I can name alot of better weed I have smoked than purps


----------



## mcpurple (May 21, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ok i wanna break down this whole purple thing,and get everyones thoughts on both sides of this!...
> 
> lets stick with a non purple strain, but any other... when night temps drop around 60-65degrees "ive never gone lower" for the last couple weeks of flowering,plants dramaticly change colors!,mostly purple/pink,sometimes a blueish color...
> 
> ...


no it doesn't make it taste better cuz its not naturally purple, alot of purple strains actually grow purple while not receiving colder temps. the color is in their genes. i dont really like to smoke buds that were made purp by the cold



GODFREY1 said:


> Hey homeboy. I'm lovin the cut and stick the end in the ground idea. How far along can the plant be? I am wanting to do this,as of tomorrow I will be two weeks into flower. And do I really need the rooting hormone?


no clue it just came up in my lst thread in the links below the guy who posted it is the one who has done it i just thought it was really cool and mabye usefull


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 21, 2010)

i agree with the both of you!...the purple is def. an eye candy out here too!!! ppl see purple weed and think its the best shit ever..yah its bomb,but not the best ive toked! 

mcpurple- why dont u liek to smoke buds that were forced to change colors?!?


----------



## bender420 (May 21, 2010)

2 Casey Jones under a 600w HPS in a 2.5x4.5 ft hut. Bloom Day 21.

For boosters I am doing. 

Week 3-8 Bud XL
Week 3-4 Hydroplex 
Week 5 (3 days) Top Shooter
Week 6-8 Shooting Powder 

What do you fellows think about the line up?

Also what kind of yield do you think I could pull of with this one.

























Sneak my other update in here too!

Chem D, Grape Romulan, Grapefruit Haze. Bloom Day 13

GFH has very low stretch. Lets see how it turns out, it has great chances of being a keeper. 

G Rom and Chem D both stretch a hefty bit, but as far as vegging goes I like G Rom more than Chem D, CD more lanky.


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> now heres where i want ur opinions! ....
> 
> Does Plant 1 taste and smoke different than plant 2 just cause its purple?!?!? in my exp. NO it does not!...but i would like to hear what u guys gutta say!


Like mcpurp said this is a different subject. All my grows have night temps in the 50's, so it's always been that I've changed my plant's color with temps. Never had a true purple strain (until now that is). Anyhow, I don't think there is any taste difference like you said of changing the colors with cold. However that's not the purple we are talking about. 

It's funny too... becuase DST was joking about 'what does purple taste like'... and I was thinking "right, was does purple taste like"... HAHAHA... it's been a while since I smoked a purp strain... but I've been smoking a bit of my querkle that's getting dry and what do you know.... I SWEAR it tastes like purple, lol. When I exhale it really just tastes like what I would describe as purple. Basically like it was flavored by the generic flavoring they put into any 'grape candy' or 'purple drink'. Lol.... is that Dave chappelle, who talked about purple drink.... it's not grape juice... it's purple drink. Anyhow... there's my morning purple rant.

Beautiful plants bender.


----------



## mcpurple (May 22, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i agree with the both of you!...the purple is def. an eye candy out here too!!! ppl see purple weed and think its the best shit ever..yah its bomb,but not the best ive toked!
> 
> mcpurple- why dont u liek to smoke buds that were forced to change colors?!?


well i got some weed that was made purp by getting the plant cold and then i smoked the same bud from the same strain and evrything except this one was not froze to produce purp buds. the weed that was made purp didnt taste very good at all, it didnt have near as a powerfull high as the other, and it seemed to be more fluffy and break apart real easy. now these were the same strains, same grower, same everything except the cold. mabye the grower just let it get to cold i dont know but all my experiences with forced purp buds was not all that great. but real purp strains are the shit, not the best , but they are the shit



bender420 said:


> 2 Casey Jones under a 600w HPS in a 2.5x4.5 ft hut. Bloom Day 21.
> 
> For boosters I am doing.
> 
> ...


very beutiful bender man, i love you setup. and i cant really guess what u will yeild but i have the feeeling it is gonna be a good harvest for you when the time comes and you will be pleased with it. shit looks great. plus rep if i can


----------



## Coals (May 22, 2010)

Bender420

You should trim everything below your screen off ASAP. It will force the plant to grow above the screen, where you want it. Alll those little popcorn buds will not plump up and just take growth energy from the tops. Also the leaves down there will not receive enough light to significantly contribute to photosynthesis.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 22, 2010)

i took my tent down today  ......i'll still be flowing this thread though!  

looking good bender!


----------



## las fingerez (May 22, 2010)

wheres D at?

hope ur good fellow 600 watters


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2010)

part of the show case41 days young today,did my big flush on friday,with the rest.
i have not had no pic's up here in a min...........dame i'm slacking.......i got some pics comeing soon.
and yea were has D. been,i would love to see some headband pics.
pics...kings kushog#18plant#2 colaog #18 plant#1cola,more indica,white russian kings kush cola


----------



## irishboy (May 22, 2010)

very sexy plants! i like what i am seeing


----------



## greenman215 (May 22, 2010)

Permission to come aboard?


----------



## mrheadie (May 22, 2010)

looking good guys. genuity, very healthy looking plants, and bender i love the scrog. i'm gonna need to make some adjustment to compete with you guys! on the purple subject. the blue haze we've been working with for the last few years has 2 different phenos. 1 lime green with a strong haze taste, the other a purple plant with a blueberry taste with some haze flavor. the lime green was a better producer with a much more sativa "up" type high. while the purple pheno tasted and looked great, it lacked alittle in potentcy. we ended up working with the purple pheno for bag appeal alone. my buddies i gave it to still run it, but i'm phazed it out last year. funny thing is, i needed a few clones, so i called a buddy to see if he could bless me. i stop over and he gives my 15 of the bh i gave him a couple years ago. he's like "i know you dont like it, but its all i got ready." i just cant get rid of it!!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2010)

greenman215 said:


> Permission to come aboard?


Permission Granted


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 23, 2010)

First of all nice pics. And Bender especially,the Chemdawg. I have one that is exactly the same age. Can't get a good pic though till I get a camera.
Here's a copy and paste from my journal.
Havin some internet and shitty pic issues but here are a few. I believe I trimmed off the rest of what I am. I also tried somethin new. I cut the tips off of a couple lower branches,dipped them in water,sliced off a couple growths,and sliced up the middle of the bottom. Than I stuck em back in the dirt. Got the idea off MCPurp,if it doesn't work out fuck it,I was gonna clip it off anyway. I don't have pics of that till tomorrow night. My e mail won't let me get pics in. Pissin me off. Also this little girl was a bi product. I was goofin off and stuck a few trimmings in a glass of water. Than stuck 3 in the dirt with the strawberry,which has about had it with me by the way. This one,under the stupidest conditions ever,is still holdin on. To funny. I stuck some more in tonight. I'll see tomorrow how many of them survived day one. Here is the first stage of the true beginnings of bud porn.​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 23, 2010)

Hey 600 looking great. Bender lovely plants as usual. And Godfrey aswell.

This purple discussion is an interesting topic. Yes people def freak here to when they see some purple weed. Me myself id force them bitches purple if you intentions are to sell it. Otherwise well some purple drink tasting smoke would be cool. Bump Jigfresh. Ohh and that purple drink AKA Drank AKA lean is a southern thing of mixing promethezine with coedine jolly ranchers and sprite or your favorite soda. It gets you hella fucked up especially when puffing some dro lol. Ive done it a few times in my days. Matter of fact in houston its damn near an epidemic. The "LEAN" is the shit that inspired chopped and screwed music. Anyways just thought id share that bit. Off to the beach for some cold beer and get my ass tanned. Peace 1BMM


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey 600 looking great. Bender lovely plants as usual. And Godfrey aswell.
> 
> This purple discussion is an interesting topic. Yes people def freak here to when they see some purple weed. Me myself id force them bitches purple if you intentions are to sell it. Otherwise well some purple drink tasting smoke would be cool. Bump Jigfresh. Ohh and that purple drink AKA Drank AKA lean is a southern thing of mixing promethezine with coedine jolly ranchers and sprite or your favorite soda. It gets you hella fucked up especially when puffing some dro lol. Ive done it a few times in my days. Matter of fact in houston its damn near an epidemic. The "LEAN" is the shit that inspired chopped and screwed music. Anyways just thought id share that bit. Off to the beach for some cold beer and get my ass tanned. Peace 1BMM


that syurp can be lethal,but good,to slow for me.lol


----------



## mcpurple (May 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey 600 looking great. Bender lovely plants as usual. And Godfrey aswell.
> 
> This purple discussion is an interesting topic. Yes people def freak here to when they see some purple weed. Me myself id force them bitches purple if you intentions are to sell it. Otherwise well some purple drink tasting smoke would be cool. Bump Jigfresh. Ohh and that purple drink AKA Drank AKA lean is a southern thing of mixing promethezine with coedine jolly ranchers and sprite or your favorite soda. It gets you hella fucked up especially when puffing some dro lol. Ive done it a few times in my days. Matter of fact in houston its damn near an epidemic. The "LEAN" is the shit that inspired chopped and screwed music. Anyways just thought id share that bit. Off to the beach for some cold beer and get my ass tanned. Peace 1BMM


the prup drank is sounded good now wit the talk about it i never had any but would liek to try. although i dont really like downers except for weed i like upity drugs. and whatis promethezine



GODFREY1 said:


> First of all nice pics. And Bender especially,the Chemdawg. I have one that is exactly the same age. Can't get a good pic though till I get a camera.
> Here's a copy and paste from my journal.
> Havin some internet and shitty pic issues but here are a few. I believe I trimmed off the rest of what I am. I also tried somethin new. I cut the tips off of a couple lower branches,dipped them in water,sliced off a couple growths,and sliced up the middle of the bottom. Than I stuck em back in the dirt. Got the idea off MCPurp,if it doesn't work out fuck it,I was gonna clip it off anyway. I don't have pics of that till tomorrow night. My e mail won't let me get pics in. Pissin me off. Also this little girl was a bi product. I was goofin off and stuck a few trimmings in a glass of water. Than stuck 3 in the dirt with the strawberry,which has about had it with me by the way. This one,under the stupidest conditions ever,is still holdin on. To funny. I stuck some more in tonight. I'll see tomorrow how many of them survived day one. Here is the first stage of the true beginnings of bud porn.​
> 
> ...


hey hope the MRS works out for you, theri is a guy on my lst thread in the links below that knows more about it and has doen it successful a few times. if u need any info or help on it try askin him in my lst thread in the link below. hope it works out for u. and for your strawberry why not just throw her out side. mine have about 50 small strawberries gettin ripe already


----------



## greenman215 (May 23, 2010)

Hello gentlemen, Got a quick couple of questions foe anybody with time to answer. This is my first "real" indoor grow and I'm just wondering if everything looks up to par. Here's whats up...

Rounding out week three of flower after a whole month of veg. Clones from a club that claim to be Grand Daddy Purps fed the whole regiment of fox farm nutes and grown in two gallons of ocean forrest. I guess what I'm really wondering is how these girls look for 27 days into flowering. Running 4 600w on 60 plants.


----------



## mcpurple (May 23, 2010)

greenman215 said:


> Hello gentlemen, Got a quick couple of questions foe anybody with time to answer. This is my first "real" indoor grow and I'm just wondering if everything looks up to par. Here's whats up...
> 
> Rounding out week three of flower after a whole month of veg. Clones from a club that claim to be Grand Daddy Purps fed the whole regiment of fox farm nutes and grown in two gallons of ocean forrest. I guess what I'm really wondering is how these girls look for 27 days into flowering. Running 4 600w on 60 plants.View attachment 952491View attachment 952492View attachment 952493View attachment 952494View attachment 952495View attachment 952496View attachment 952497


looks fuckin great, and for yur first real indoor dam your doin it big. nice job. every thing looks good tome. it looks like on some leafs they got a lil burnt either fro nutes or the light.
your setup looks great. i never flower in such a smallpot though unless the plant is alot smaller i seem to always have root problems when i use small pots.


----------



## greenman215 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks McPurp. I appreciate the good word seeings how I kinda have a quota to fulfill to make the investment work. As far as the burning those two pics are of the same plant and there are only one or two that i have noticed that on. I run my food pH at about 6.3 and my ppm at 1200-1300 (started at about 800) which they seem to enjoy I was just a little unsure about the slow development. It took about two full weeks before I saw any pistol production, but I have read that GDP is a slower flowering strain. The reason for the long veg was mostly uncertainty, as I planed on a 2 week veg with the 2ga pots... Anyways, thanks for the confidence builder and I will try to keep updates as long as the knowledge keeps getting passed around.

P.S. sorry bout the weird pic post, I'll try to figure that out next time


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 23, 2010)

Ok. I got em gents. I know some of the things I can do but shit,I'm broke till next weekend. For now I mixed up a foliar spray with 15-30-15,Hygorzyme,and soap. Gonna pull em all out tonight. Wipe down the tent and than each girl before she goes back in. Any other stuff I can do RIGHT NOW that is free? Lol. Any help welcome.


----------



## mrheadie (May 23, 2010)

use a diluted bleech solution in the chamber.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 23, 2010)

Goin to check that out right now Purp.and I can't stick my strawberries outside because I'm in the ghetto. The locals would eventually fuck em up somehow. Plus I got some stupid shit in the pot right now. Gonna get some more strawberries when I am responsible enough to grow em. Lol.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 23, 2010)

Got ya. Just to wipe the tent correct? None on the plants.


----------



## mcpurple (May 23, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> Ok. I got em gents. I know some of the things I can do but shit,I'm broke till next weekend. For now I mixed up a foliar spray with 15-30-15,Hygorzyme,and soap. Gonna pull em all out tonight. Wipe down the tent and than each girl before she goes back in. Any other stuff I can do RIGHT NOW that is free? Lol. Any help welcome.


this is what i do for mites and it works for me every time ive used it and keeps them gone unless u bring alot in on another plant. it takes me 4-5 days to fully destroy them using all organics. im not sayin this is the best way but it works great for me.

1. remove all ( if any) infected leaves over 50 percent just take them off.
2. take your pointer finger and your thumb and rub the leaves kinda hard but not to harm them this squishes some of them and kills them u can see the smear.
3. after you have done step 2 i spray my plants with 100 percent organic neem oil tops and bottoms of the leafs and a through soak on them.
4. get some lady bugs after the neem drys up and put a decent amount on them the lady bugs will come in and finish any survivors and eggs that might have got through the neem. also i spray my plants with neem 1 time a day for 4-5 days whit lady bugs in theri at all times. after the mights appear to be gone i rinse the plant with a spray of normal water. then add more lady bugs. i always keep lady bugs in my grow room because they prevent bug infestations and they are cool. i get around 1800 for 10 dollars at a local nursery.
hope this helps


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

mites dont like tobaco juice


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 23, 2010)

Right on. Thanks. My issue is cash. Here is a post from my journal I just got from Aeviaanah.

spider mites? mix one part rubbing alcohol to two parts water...add a few drops of dish soap. cover plant entirely. do this every other day as it kills mites but not eggs. you will slowly gain control. another option is to drown them by holding plants under warm water for a few minutes. you can also spray them with water to knock them off but i dont recommend this method. i have successfully beat spider mites in the past and im sure you can also. trust this method. 

I am going to give this a shot as Rubbing Alcohol is only a buck or two. I can manage that. Also Purp I gotta go leave homey a message over in your LST thread. His PM are full.​


----------



## daisydobey (May 23, 2010)

im setting up a room in my closet and i have a 600w hps and i measured 2ft 3inches from light to hydro 10gallon tank where the seedlings will go after hatched.

when do i start the light, 24hrs after i plant the hatched seedlings?

is 2 ft and 3 inches from light to seedlings using rockwool to plant the seeds in, using 600w hps light going to be too hot? or will it be ok for the seedling?

should i lower the light a bit every day?

the temperature in the room right now is low 69 high 74 and humidity is low 32% high 40% which is very low, so what do u recommend i get for the humidity problem?
how much will the temperature go up with the 600w hps light in mylar closed off area of 3ft by 2 ft and a half and height 5 ft 

no reflector for light, no filters just fans (window is by the door of closet i can let fresh air in easy if gets to hot, at night here gets 69 degrees or so right now)



also if i am growing femenized seeds, is there a chance of males? or just hermies?

also when do i start feeding nutes and how much nutes shoud i feed? i have iguana grow

thanks!


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 24, 2010)

Took em all out. Wiped down the tent and sprayed these little bitches. See how it goes.
Pics got a little mixed up but I'm to tired to do shit about it. Also MRS pics.​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## DST (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys, nice to see the Clubs been busy whilst I have been laying on my ass in paradise. Will share some of the beauty with you all so don't worry.

Too many posts and new member to say indivudual comments at the moment, but much love to all of you for sure, you are all making this a nice place to be. And anyone has any doubts, once you in the 600, you are in, don't worry about what equipment you are changing etc, I think my man 1BMM mentioned something above that covers my feelings.

Will holler at you all in good time. It's the wifes birthday today so gotta show some love away from RIU, haha.

Laters guys,

Peace,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2010)

nice MRS godfrey hope it works for you , i will be doin an experiment with MRS o n a tomato plant as i dont have any MJ plants goin


----------



## DoeEyed (May 24, 2010)

Hey all - I could sure use some input on this! I am not getting the yield I should, and I have searched high and low for the answer! So here's the deal: Veg room, plants (or clones) start out under CFL's for two weeks, then veg for 6-8 weeks under 400w MH. At two weeks they are put into their three gallon buckets. (yep, there is drainage). Top at three weeks usually. Temps usually around 75F, RH 40%.

Flower room, they go under a 600w with air-cooled hood. Temps around 75F, RH 30%. Now with the weather bnoth rooms have been a bit warmer - but that is unusual.

Anyway - I use decent soil, decent nutes, I mean not the top of the line shit but stuff that's been proven by better growers than me. I take good care of my girls - hand watered and fed, not over or underwatered, no pests. The one issue I know I have is my water - it is extremely hard. Causes the random deficiency.

So! I am only averaging about 25g dry per plant, which just seems wrong to me, flowering under a 600w. This is from 5-9 plants under a single light - doesn't seem to matter! I have yet to reach even the .5g per watt! My question is - can my hard water really be reducing my yield this much? Or am I doing something else wrong? Help guys! I am very frustrated with this!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Hey there Doe Eyed. Yes your hard water can and will stunt your plant growth. You may need to look into an Reverse Osmosis setup. Or water with spring water, Rain water works good aswell. Are you keeping temps in check? And also good air input and exhaust is very important for the the co2 uptake which can boost your plants growth. I keep my air intake and exhaust running 24/7. Hope this helps a lil Doe. Im sure youve already gave some details somwhere on the 600 about the general set up. Maybe you could lay it on us again and we can help further. 

DST Glad to see you back bru. Tell the misses happy birthday for me. And for all you new members who dont know DST's wife helped design our club mascot. So please adopt lil rog and show some club support. Peace 1BMM...


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Whats good peeps. Its hotter than 2 rats fuckin in a wool sock up here.  Im a bit worried about my yins out in the woods. Me and my guerilla partner put out 70 clones last week. Hope the lil buggers can handle this heat. Its been in the mid 90s the last 2 days and its looking quite dry for the forseable future. FK gonna have to hump alot of h2o tommorow if no showers tonight. Youll have that i guess. 

Work is slowing down again for me. Was hoping to have a strong year for my masonry business but its looking bleek. Looks like ill be a full time pot farmer from here out. The ends will hopefully justify the means for my kids sake. Seems like i was destined to do this anyways. All the cards have fallen in the right place. Now i just need alot of weed lol. And i mean alot. Im praying to the weed gods to let me make a good harvest. Have a good one folks 1BMM


----------



## DoeEyed (May 24, 2010)

Ok - I'll run it down quick.

Veg room: 8x7x8


1 x 324w CFL rack
2 x 400w MH
2 x 8" inline fans 
1 x 6" inline fan
1 x tower fan
Humidifier (from the stoneage)
My Stinkbud cloner

Temps: 75F 
RH: 40%

Scott's Premium Potting Soil
Jack's Classic All Purpose Nute, 20-20-20
Superthrive
Molasses
Cal-Mag Plus

I try for 9 plants per light - doesn't always work that way though. lol I start them off with Superthrive, and at two weeks, add Molasses, as well, and they get put into their three gallon bucket. This is their final home. At this time they go under the MH light.

At three weeks, if it's a strain I'm topping, I top for four colas. Finish vegging to six or eight weeks, depending on how big it is.




Flower Room:15x17x8


4 x 600w air cooled HPS
2 x 8" inline fans
2 x 6" inline fans
1 x 16" oscillating fan
Water Rack
Chopping table
Drying Closet 

Temp: 75F
RH: 30%

Jack's Classic All Purpose Nute, at 1/4 strength
Jack's Classic Blossom Booster, 10-30-20
Molasses
Cal-Mag PLus

Nothing much to explain here. They flower, lol. No more than nine plants per light.

In either room, airflow is great, never had a problem with mold or mildew, the occassional fungus gnat in the veg room (from the soil) that I treat with Neem Oil.

That's pretty much everything! If you need any other details let me know.

So just the water? That alone is causing the lowered yield? I plan on an RO system as soon as I can afford one, but meantime...


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2010)

i would try to keep them shorter mabye flower sooner so the whole plant is getting light


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

??? Sounds like you got your bases covered doe. The only other thing i can think of is you may be getting root bound in a 3 gal finish pot. Perhaps a 5 gal bucket would give more root space. Ive always heard the rule of thumb is 1 gal of pot space per month the plant will be alive. So your vegging 6-8 weeks and then flowering 8 weeks or better. Yeah you def could be root bound. Id try some rain water for now and upgrade to a larger pot. You can still transplant now if you must. Trim back the root mass espeially on the bottom whre they tend to spiral. Just pull all that root off and repot. Ive seen it done before and the plants take off after a few days of recovery. Jope this helps Doe. 1BMM out.


----------



## mrheadie (May 24, 2010)

mason. in the same general business,and we're down 20% from last year and last year was our worst year ever. im an office guy, so at least i have work. their will always be bids to make. now we just need to land some of these bids! if not, i'll farming right along with ya!


----------



## DoeEyed (May 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i would try to keep them shorter mabye flower sooner so the whole plant is getting light


I usually throw them in to flower around 12" - but they wind up between 3-4 feet, every time. What size would you recomend?


1badmasonman said:


> ??? Sounds like you got your bases covered doe. The only other thing i can think of is you may be getting root bound in a 3 gal finish pot. Perhaps a 5 gal bucket would give more root space. Ive always heard the rule of thumb is 1 gal of pot space per month the plant will be alive. So your vegging 6-8 weeks and then flowering 8 weeks or better. Yeah you def could be root bound. Id try some rain water for now and upgrade to a larger pot. You can still transplant now if you must. Trim back the root mass espeially on the bottom whre they tend to spiral. Just pull all that root off and repot. Ive seen it done before and the plants take off after a few days of recovery. Jope this helps Doe. 1BMM out.


Yeah I feel like I'm doing what I should be for them, I'm not slacking, I promise!lol So you can see how irritating it would be.

So - maybe bigger pots, shorter plants, and water that you can't chew, eh?


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys i missed these couple posts. 



genuity said:


> that syurp can be lethal,but good,to slow for me.lol


Yes it can be lethal. Its a dangerous combo especially in high doses. The Syrup or sizzsurp or lean or drank what have you has killed many many peeps. Including PimpC. and a few other pervaiors of the concoction. Its fun but id be damn careful. It restricts your blood vessels and can make you stop breathing. Not to mention the opioid come down. Much like heroin or morphine. Not for the masonman.



mcpurple said:


> the prup drank is sounded good now wit the talk about it i never had any but would liek to try. although i dont really like downers except for weed i like upity drugs. and whatis promethezine
> 
> Mcp promethezine is the Tussin or cough syrup itself. It controls a bit of the nausea factor that the narcotic coedine gives off. The coedine is the shit that your after. This would be the purest form if not for the promethezine in it. So I sayt be god damn careful messing with it. Your first experience could be you last. If your hell bent on trying it make sure theres someone near you incase you knod off or OD. Id just stay away period.
> 
> My 2 cents on the sizzurp. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> mason. in the same general business,and we're down 20% from last year and last year was our worst year ever. im an office guy, so at least i have work. their will always be bids to make. now we just need to land some of these bids! if not, i'll farming right along with ya!


Yes mrheadie its a tough market right now. Sure theres still public and private work for bid out there. Not nearly what it was before the recession hit. And to make matters worse the pool of bidders on any given project is 4 times what it was 2 years ago. Its getting extremely hard to make an honest living. Im being under bid by out of town companies that employ illeagal aliens as there workforce. It fucking pissess me off. The fact that this is what our top construction firms have lowered there standards to. Ihave no problem with mexicans who want a better life. Just get a fucking green card and pay some fucking taxes and im happy. Its sickening man trully. My overhead is low and i still cant compete. Im thinking why waste my time bidding work all day for months at my expense only to be shut out by a fucking scab crew and no retuns on my time invested bidding. Fuck it im growing pot. FUCK the prohibiton. I for one am gonna do everthing in my power to see weed growing everwhere regardless of who likes it or not. The revolution begins peeps. Im hell bent on it.


DoeEyed said:


> I usually throw them in to flower around 12" - but they wind up between 3-4 feet, every time. What size would you recomend?
> 
> You can flower as soon as the clones or seedlings have established a good rootball. 1-2 weeks veg. and you can like Mcp said LST or Scrog to get more even light penetration to all bud sites.
> 
> ...


LOL yup sounds like the buis. 

PS ive started using Jacks Classic 20-20-20 just recently and so far im liking it. Ive yet to get the blossom booster as im still not flowering yet. Waiting for cooler weather. How do you like the JC nutes and how would you compare them to any others youve used? Peace 1BMM


----------



## faser (May 24, 2010)

nice i just started my first 600w grow and was wondering if my grow room stays at 88 degrees all my plants life will that hurt my yeild or my plants


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

faser said:


> nice i just started my first 600w grow and was wondering if my grow room stays at 88 degrees all my plants life will that hurt my yeild or my plants


Thats pushin it a lil bud. they will start wilting around 90 or so. Id try and cool it down a bit. Just as a reference my room at the moment im running one 600 and i have an ac unit in there on full blast. my temps stay around 76. never over 83 at canopy. hope that helps. and welcome to the club 600.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2010)

damn doeEyed!!! that 2 spare bedrooms?!? reminds me of my friends old grow that got me into growing!


----------



## Integra21 (May 24, 2010)

Ok, here's for the mites, Personally I use a product called Organocide. It is great. It kills mites and eggs on contact. It is also orgainic and safe to use up to harvest(but dont spray buds with it). I can usually give the plants and the room a good spraydown, then wait 2-3 days and respray everything, and then they are gone. You have to be very thurough though. If you miss a single square inch, they can come back with a vengence. Thats just what I do, and it works every time. Only drawback is the spray smells like fish, so be ready for that.

And Doeyed,
All of your basics seem like they are covered. I would guess it is how you utilize your light or the strain you grow. Do you have access to any genetics that are proven producers? If so, I would try that on the next round. Are your plants a good single cola with a lot of fluff besides the one good tip? If so, you might want to conside a Scrog or other form of lst. Im running the same size light with average yielding genetics and getting a pound per light. The srog works great for me and is very easy to do. Just look at how well Lacey Girls turned out, It only took me a day or two to talk her into it. If you have any questions about adding that to your grow, feel free to ask.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

REVOLUTION MUSIC


[youtube]4smim2MNvF8[/youtube]

[youtube]qDWJGslOf70&feature=related[/youtube]

Smoke to this shit 1BMM


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2010)

i was jamin out to RATM today at work! A BULLET IN YOUR HEEEAD!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Just one more peeps. Spread the word.

[youtube]ABc8ciT5QLs&feature=related[/youtube]


FREE MARC EMERY1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

WOW i was just reading the local news when i saw this article from another concerned citizen in my community.


Letters: A unique solution to the problem of illegal immigration in the U.S.


Advertisement
We are a nation of immigrants. We are also a nation of laws. If we allow new immigrants to break a law which has been on the books for many years when crossing our borders, which other laws should they be allowed to break once they are here?
Illegal not legal immigration has become a major problem, and I propose this solution:
Take the pictures of President Barack Hussein Obama bowing down before "tin horn dictators" and many leaders of countries throughout the world while apologizing to them for the USA being a greedy, selfish, rotten country where nothing is "fair and even."
Also get the recordings of the vile rhetoric portraying the USA as the worst country on this planet spewed by the "hate America" crowd, including some members of Congress, translate it into Spanish and put it on a DVD disc along with the video. Distribute copies of the DVD throughout Mexico. After seeing and hearing this DVD, no Mexican will have any desire to come here. On the other hand, if my plan fails, we can always trust our government to protect us. If you doubt this just ask any Indian.
Finally, my ancestors came to America legally from Germany. I spoke German before I spoke English. I was a German teacher, but I always recognized English as the one official language of this country. Moreover, I have always and will always consider myself to be a proud American, NOT a hyphenated German-American.
God Bless The USA.


Im with ya whoever you is. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Can yall feel me 

[youtube]vGAs-i32t5c[/youtube]

Got a case of diariha of the fingers haha. Fuck prohibition!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

And just so we are clear im from the land of al capone. I guess hes my new idol. we see how this works out haha...


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2010)

doeeyed, maybe flower around 8-10 inches and maybe try some other technique like some lst or topping. 3-4 feet is a pretty tall plant for a 600 to penetrate down. i would try to aim your plants bein 1 1/2 ft -2 1/2 ft tall when they have finished their stretch it could also be the strain like masonman mentioned i think.

and mason man i am pretty sure i have pretty much drank the stuff before but it was just liquid codien i never mixed it into a drink i just took tablespoon shots so i have pretty much have had it i guess in a way but now im interested to do a nice drink with it like u explained and i will for sure make sure i do it with people around that can do somethin if somethin does go wrong. i dont really do other drugs by myself unless with some one else who will be somewhat sober


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Good to hear Mcp.. I have nothing against experimenting. Hell ive done it all. Just be safe thats the point. Peace brotha 1BMM


----------



## Integra21 (May 24, 2010)

Im from the land of capone too Mason


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2010)

im from the land of dank buds all around. ahh i love oregon


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

[youtube]xuGwk0VDYYQ[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Fuck yeah integra the mother land

Well the frontlines of the american revolution against prohibition. Capone used to live about a mile from my local. Without giving out my address im in mob territory. We should talk closer some day bra.


----------



## Integra21 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, then you know where the Hideaway is, I live like 10 mins from there.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Ok so im out in the open here a bit but fuck it. I refuse to live in fear of something thats a clear injustice to every citizen of this country. Our goverment has declared war on us, "the drug war" many years ago. And whoes paying for it?. Me and you peeps. Ive fucking had all im gonna take of it. AND YOU SHOULD TOO!!. Fuck these facist mother fuckers let get some mass seedin on Cmon.

Anyways anybody familiar with the chicago area knows that its corrupt as a mother fucker. The folks and the peoples nations along with the outfit run the fucking city. Cool. I dont give a fuck. At some point the city officials got an idea to knock down the robert talor housing projects along with many many others. My city is overun with the out come of that. As im sure atleast a 1000 mile radius of chicago is. They come here to slang there crack and H and steal whatevers not bolted down. These peeps have been long time drug war victims and our system allowed them to get a stranglehold on the cocain an H markets. So now they spread it out and its much much worse than before. Maybe not for the now evicted and happily goverment funded move for the crack dealers. Fuck me runnin and i go to jail over a fucking joint. FUCK YOU.  Im on a crusade peeps look out.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Some more of our hard earned tax dollars at work. Yet another news story 

*12 charged after yearlong drug sting *
WHEATON -- Twelve people accused of helping to distribute more than 600 pounds of marijuana a month to the Chicago area are facing drug charges.
DuPage County State's Attorney Joe Birkett says the charges are the result of a yearlong investigation dubbed "Operation Chicago Haze."
The investigation was conducted by Birkett's office, the Drug Enforcement Administration, the DuPage Metropolitan Enforcement Group and local law enforcement agencies.
In addition to making the 12 arrests, officials seized about $1 million, thousands of pounds of marijuana, 11 vehicles and five weapons.
Officials say the drugs were brought to the Chicago area from California and Canada.

What a bunch of bullshit people. Ok end of my snap out. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, then you know where the Hideaway is, I live like 10 mins from there.


The hideaway strip joint?


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

if thats what you mean integra i used to pull hookers from that joint years ago. back when i was pimpin. I dont do that shit no more though.


----------



## Heads Up (May 24, 2010)

DoeEyed, a few questions for you. How tall are those plants in your buckets? I've have read a couple of times on here from different people, uncle ben being one, that to much nitrogen during vegging causes stretching. There's nothing like the classic looking plant with one main cola, however, I think that is the least productive method of growing.

Do you continue giving 1/4 strength grow nutes the whole time you are also giving your girls the 1-3-2...and how much of the blossom booster do you put into a gallon of water? I also use the 1-3-2 for flowering. My next grow will be indica dominant so I'm going with a 9-3-6 for veg and the blossom booster for flower. I put a 1/4 teaspoon into every gallon of water of the blossom booster. I prefer to feed them low doses of nutes but with every watering. I had really good results my last grow using the low dose method. I also use molasses and cal-mag but not with every gallon of water. The only thing I put into my water ALL the time is silica and ph down. My tap water is like 8.5, it's horrible. Every once in a while I also will put some hygrozyme or liquid karma. I started using silica this grow on my 12/12 from seed experiment and the plants, while shall we say petite, are absolutely beautiful. They have all to some degree or other produced this lovely sheen on their leaves. All of my leaves are gorgeous green and they've been flowering for, will be three weeks wednesday. Not a single leaf is browning, spotting, curling or drooping. They really haven't been much to look at until recently. I'll get some pics up this weekend. They're a foot tall or so and when they are finished will basically be one huge bud on a stick.


----------



## Heads Up (May 24, 2010)

masonman, this grow for me was an experiment while my sativas finished. I had no clue what I was going to get from them so I decided to throw some beans into a 12/12 from seed. I figured a few more ounces to supplement the sativas. I purposely used half gallon grow bags to keep the plants short. They ended up too short for my liking so I transplanted them when they were flowering for about a week into one gallon bags, I still wanted to keep them short. They may have grown another inch or so after the transplant, oh well, it was only an experiment to see how the size of the container affects the size of the plant. My next grow I'm going to use two gallon smart pots. Again, I want to keep them short, keep the light more condensed. After the two gallon grow, I'm going to do a scrog with three sativas. I'll be using ten gallon grow bags rolled down to about half of their original depth. I don't want a two foot long tap root, one foot will do, after the tap hits the bottom, to my understanding it will then signal the roots to spread out in search of new ground. Well, that should mean a shorter bushier plant just by the nature of the root system? Yes/no? It sounds reasonable to me and I'm giving it a try, we'll see what happens and I'll of course report the results, which should be next year. Another marathon, just what I need. Anyway this was all about the 'rule of thumb' for container size since some of us don't have the luxury of growing monster plants. I have the room to grow a six foot plant, but I don't want to.


----------



## Heads Up (May 24, 2010)

Welcome faser. In a word, yes, it will hurt your yields. I'm no expert, I have like five, six, seven grows...by the third I had enough weed to lose count, anyway. My thinking is that heat is the real killer of a good grow. It can cause all kinds of problems including lower yields. Like masonman said, I would work on getting those temps down.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

Headsup my ole school brotha. Yup your right i think when it comes to the tap root. On the other hand if your growing from a clone there is no tap root. Just feeders. Fruit for thought peeps. And i just gotta say Heads up you are one of our coolest members. Bump to you bro. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 24, 2010)

ps headsup i like the 12/12 from seed idea. I think when i get around to my indoor again im gonna goe 12/12 str8 from rooted clone. no scrog just for some good bud porn action. Ive got 10 dif strains total and 15 buckets. Ive got 8-10 more beans including headband and cheese. I may just do a bud on a stick of all strains at once here in about a month or so. Till then im the clone king of these parts lol. Sorry i had to let some steam out today peeps. Ima smoke me some skunk1 and chill. Love yall 1BMM out.


----------



## williewill420 (May 24, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Ok - I'll run it down quick.
> 
> Veg room: 8x7x8
> 
> ...


Hey doeyed maybe you can squeeze your lights in closer together so not so much light is wasted...I never used Jacks fertilzer but maybe you can try a fertilizer more aimed towards marijauna. Fox farms is pretty good and cheap also..I just recently switched to advanced nutrients and im seeing bigger results its more expensive tho. And clones go crazy with multiple branchings.....Top your clones as soon as they are rooted and into dirt sometimes you can get them to spit out 3 or 4 main stalks and have the entire veg cycle to recover. As far as the tapwater Im kinda a slop artist myself and i never evaporate it or anything, just straight from the tap straight to my plants and I dont see any difference in yields. ( iused to evaporate it all the time ) Cant tell no difference.


----------



## williewill420 (May 24, 2010)

Also get your light as close to your plants as possible. And your plants on the outside perimeter stack them up off the ground so they are up in the air not getting shaded by the plants in front of them. I used to run 9 plants and i get a better yeild now from 6 instead of 9...Try some liquid karma every water..you'll see instant results


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> ps headsup i like the 12/12 from seed idea. I think when i get around to my indoor again im gonna goe 12/12 str8 from rooted clone. no scrog just for some good bud porn action. Ive got 10 dif strains total and 15 buckets. Ive got 8-10 more beans including headband and cheese. I may just do a bud on a stick of all strains at once here in about a month or so. Till then im the clone king of these parts lol. Sorry i had to let some steam out today peeps. Ima smoke me some skunk1 and chill. Love yall 1BMM out.


i would like to see this take place it would be exciting


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

First up folks, relax and share a bit of my holiday for a few minutes.....



DST said:


> Holiday theme tune time:
> [youtube]aTObBNQ1anQ[/youtube]
> 
> The view from our balcony.
> ...


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

wow we both just coooed at ur pics stunning waters, so badly need to get my passport


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

And to add to the madness on the 600......I just heard this the other day...love the line, That boy needs therapy....

[youtube]zUecUKa_yqo[/youtube]

1BMM, whatever you call that junk, that shiznit can't be good, did it not kill our good man from UGK? PimpC or was it the other dude, BunB....

Okay, so I see the person with the main problem is DoeEyed so lets address that. It sounds and reads like your set up is dialled in. Let me share some experience of my past. I grew headbands in a variety of different methods, different pots, topping, lst'ing, and when I used the same size pot, I got the same yield no matter how I grew them (seriously within like 1 gram or so)
I am still kind of a believer in Nature is right, so why should we top, fimm, lst, etc.....but we continue to manipulate, go against gravity, and all the rest of it....and we do have some successes. But by the sounds of it, it has to be a water issue, or simply the Genetics.....

I also just finished with my Blackjack time in motion as another example. I topped that, lst'd it, slung it in a bigger pot, all that freaking jazz, and guess what, it weighs in the same as the one I grew for a few weeks from seed then flung it into 12/12 in a 1 gallon pot....figure that out......Genetics is where it is at. With my strain of OG, unless I am performing Bender420 moves on it, and veggin it for longer, then II not going to see anything over 2 ounce per plant (in my experience growing it - but then I have yet to smoke something that I enjoy more!!)

I have been trying to use mainly rain water this grow....even though I live in a city and people gasp and draw breathe, omg, you don't use rain water do you, that is full of nasty chemicals, etc??? Well of course I freakin do, it falls out of the sky, it's free, and when it lands on my head (quite frequently in Holland) it doesn't burn, and I certainly don't come out in any rashes....

I feel like quite a reasonable grower, but then we get peeps like Irishboy, Integra, pulling nearly 1:1 ratios, like Jig said before, most of us are well stoked with our yeilds, again, Genetics being the main key in it all. I could grow Blueberry or something along those lines, and get fat yields, but be smoking twice as much to get where I want....it's all relative. Plus if I was ever to sell, I would only get 2/3rds of the cash for my crop....but that won't happen, I is a smoking dawg.

Updates of the fattest OG Calyx's I have seen to date coming up...when my camera finally recharges.

Out

DST


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> wow we both just coooed at ur pics stunning waters, so badly need to get my passport


too right old parts, would be good for you to get out of blighty...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

aw man that looks frickin sweeeet D, id have been praying for the volcano ash cloud to keep me there.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aw man that looks frickin sweeeet D, id have been praying for the volcano ash cloud to keep me there.


we were, I even left a spare set of keys with my mate incase he was required to do some watering for me....nae such luck though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

dude TUUUUNE i love that man, did you know its the first record released made completely with samples, broke a record when they made it haha


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2010)

That boy needs therapy....That boy needs therapy....lol.i like that.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude TUUUUNE i love that man, did you know its the first record released made completely with samples, broke a record when they made it haha


Corny...lmao.

Never knew that....what about 19 by Paul Hardcastle, or Pump up the Volume? they were kinda around the early lets use samples to make a record days...? too lazy to google it, haha.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

[youtube]b3LdMAqUMnM[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

ok, there's singing in it...not just samples.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

couldn't help myself.....
[youtube]eGPhUr-T6UM&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2010)

dame,DST got my body twitching......all these jams,got me want to get up and start do the robot....lol
or some pop-n-lock.....just what i needed to get this day started...thanks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

nicely nicely D. 

well if were dropping tunes youtube dj stylee

[youtube]5Zf1-CIwnlQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

nice tune Don, never heard that one b4!


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

you may recognise a few samples from this
[youtube]NEscJWErZ0I[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 25, 2010)

Top of the morning gents. Loving the funky jams. 

Damn D that beach looks quite tranquil. Nice blue water. Reminds me of my travels along the gulf coast. 

As for chemicals in rain water. I kinda doubt that. The clouds act as a filter for that shite. But i do suppose it has to go somewhere. 

And yes that junk the syrup did indeed kill pimpC. Do not fuck with it. 

and while we are jammin some ole shcool shit heres one for yall.

[youtube]4ITLNzPoEqs[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

or even better, a bit of David Axelrod
[youtube]7qUJ_p1Kn34[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2010)

food/music/400w/600w/1000w/indoor/outdoor gotta love this thread  hope everyone is well and enjoying the weather?

fingerez


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 25, 2010)

[youtube]VsdLn46UXnA[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 25, 2010)

Ok just one more. Some good music to smoke to. Peace and have a good day all. 1BMM

[youtube]Bk58yokXtAw[/youtube]

[youtube]xR0NdvIoURc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

"Remember when you use to say, who can do this the longest.....aaaaaaaaaggggghhhhhhhh, punch drunk!" Dig the old McGurk!!


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Here we are guys, some porn to go with the smooth tunes...I think I am about 5-6 weeks at the moment....

Casey Jones - same old story, leaves dropping and going yellow - early finsher again, hahahaha....


Pics from one of my Headbands (non thelma cut)




And a Thelma MarkII Headband cola


A Thelma full frontal


One of my outdoor Headbands that are now BOTH inside on 12/12....


And a sparkling OG Kush nug


Exlusive shots for the 600. Will update my own journal at the end of the week/weekend.


Peace,
DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 25, 2010)

lmao D that song was so fucking funny Aggghhhhhhh lol. Nice bud shots bro. I need to go get my smoke on haha laters


----------



## cannapharm (May 25, 2010)

OK so here are some pics i promised like a week ago:
this is three weeks into flower
4plants
HydroHut 3x3
6" Reflector hood
600w hps 
"6 fan (forgot cfms)
complete fox farm nutrient system + fox farm soil
Phresh filter
Purple digital ballast (lmao forgot the name)
LST: yes, major

This is Barneys Purps (bagseed)
I have a million questions which I will post when I do my first grow journal on707 herejuana!

I just got a ph and ppm tester, so basically i was growing blind folded till about a week ago.

Please shoot feedbacc


----------



## DTR (May 25, 2010)

eazy-e is the shit

[youtube]AVIQPYMOyFo[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Looking like its moving along. Did you pic up some seeds from a bag of weed you bought out of Barneys coffeeshop? not quite sure what you menat, Barneys bagseed....




cannapharm said:


> OK so here are some pics i promised like a week ago:
> this is three weeks into flower
> 4plants
> HydroHut 3x3
> ...





DTR said:


> eazy-e is the shit
> 
> Sure was a legend....another one we need to say RIP too. I could still strangle my Old Dear for throwing out my copy of Hip Hop Connection with Easy E RIP on the cover looking the worse for wear....
> 
> "Oh son, I decided to throw all those magazines out that you left".......WTF?? You did what?


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

pic bump, in case anyone thinks this thread is just a Hip Hop music thread.....it happens, hehe



DST said:


> Here we are guys, some porn to go with the smooth tunes...I think I am about 5-6 weeks at the moment....
> 
> Casey Jones - same old story, leaves dropping and going yellow - early finsher again, hahahaha....
> 
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 25, 2010)

Funny story for yallins. Anyone ever had to sleep in your grow room lol. It got so fuckin hot in my house lastnite and my only airconditioner is in my cave haha. I slept like a baby in there with my slut mothers lol. Plus they love the co2 my fat ass was snoring to them. I took some clones yesterday and ill be damned if the purp mom didnt grow another batch over night. haha I might just move my bed in there lol. 

well no work today for me. Looks like some rain is on the way so im gonna go to the local beach and get drunk. 1BMM out...


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 25, 2010)

god almighty D that stuff is crystally as a mofo mmmmmmm mm good bru.


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Funny story for yallins. Anyone ever had to sleep in your grow room lol. It got so fuckin hot in my house lastnite and my only airconditioner is in my cave haha. I slept like a baby in there with my slut mothers lol. Plus they love the co2 my fat ass was snoring to them. I took some clones yesterday and ill be damned if the purp mom didnt grow another batch over night. haha I might just move my bed in there lol.
> 
> well no work today for me. Looks like some rain is on the way so im gonna go to the local beach and get drunk. 1BMM out...


I love it bro.... I can just picture you in there with all the girls. I'm sure they were all whispering to eachother "Why the hell is dad sleeping in here.... are we in trouble." Just watch out for the garden gnomes... those little punks will steal your shoes if you leave them in the grow room unattended.

Lovin the tunes too 600's. Real muthafuckin g's indeed!

Drink one for me Masonman. Speaking of drinking I was in a 7/11 last night and saw some shit called Joose. Guess it's a new line of flavored malt liquor. I asked a kid next to me who was buying some if it was good. He liked the Apple Watermelon. I kinda felt like calling him a pussy, haha. What's wrong with beer? Fucking kids, lol.


----------



## notoriousb (May 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I love it bro.... I can just picture you in there with all the girls. I'm sure they were all whispering to eachother "Why the hell is dad sleeping in here.... are we in trouble." Just watch out for the garden gnomes... those little punks will steal your shoes if you leave them in the grow room unattended.
> 
> Lovin the tunes too 600's. Real muthafuckin g's indeed!
> 
> Drink one for me Masonman. Speaking of drinking I was in a 7/11 last night and saw some shit called Joose. Guess it's a new line of flavored malt liquor. I asked a kid next to me who was buying some if it was good. He liked the Apple Watermelon. I kinda felt like calling him a pussy, haha. What's wrong with beer? Fucking kids, lol.


I havent checked the 600 thread in a minute and between D's fired out pics and 1BMM's night in the growroom with commentary by jig and then the Joose! haha definitely one of the best threads on riu.org. haha dont try that shit tho jig. a buddy is a local distributor of beers and now does Joose so he gave us some for free and ughhh...they're strong but damn nasty. I had the "Jungle" Joose and it tasted like carbonated sunscreen with a bite of hard hard malt liquor 

much more of a mickey's or st. ides guy myself when it comes to malt liquor tall cans


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> they're strong but damn nasty. I had the "Jungle" Joose and it tasted like carbonated sunscreen with a bite of hard hard malt liquor


lmao: carbonated sunscreen, now that there is a description. I only found out a year or so ago that Sunscrean actually has metal in it, that's what reflects the sun back from your skin....the bigger reflection, the more amount of metal by all accounts....

And another inane fact, Cereal contains actual iron. The iron was put into cereal to give it longer life, later on they discovered that people also need Iron, so now they use it as a marketing tool, haha. If you crush up a bag of cornflakes, add water, crush some more, then run a magent along it, the iron will come loose....that is a fact. Check the New Scientist for more info.

Off to try some of my own Jungle juice.

Laters peeps,


----------



## mcpurple (May 25, 2010)

plants look great DST and always do great job, and ya im sure that the joose is somewhat like sparks, or some other womans drink. i like the cheap hard shit. but i dont drink much anymore. but if i did it be old E, 2-11, hurricane ice, and any kind of miller. but i like the cheaper beer im a bum drinker


----------



## cannapharm (May 25, 2010)

Yea, im still trying to get the hang of it...When I got a sack, the guy said it was barneys purps and I found a seed in it...I know for sure the leaves will get dark purple but i am not so sure if its pure barneys purps. I hope someone will confirm once i upload harvest pics :/


----------



## dadio161 (May 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of my girls on day 34 of 12/12.
Sour Diesel Girls growing in 6x6 Rockwool blocks on a 2x4 Ebb and Flow table.
My first grow. What do you think ?


----------



## cannapharm (May 25, 2010)

looking good dadio. my girls are ten days behind yours and in soil..


----------



## dadio161 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you. Waiting seems to be the hardest part.


----------



## notoriousb (May 25, 2010)

DST said:


> lmao: carbonated sunscreen, now that there is a description. I only found out a year or so ago that Sunscrean actually has metal in it, that's what reflects the sun back from your skin....the bigger reflection, the more amount of metal by all accounts....
> 
> And another inane fact, Cereal contains actual iron. The iron was put into cereal to give it longer life, later on they discovered that people also need Iron, so now they use it as a marketing tool, haha. If you crush up a bag of cornflakes, add water, crush some more, then run a magent along it, the iron will come loose....that is a fact. Check the New Scientist for more info.
> 
> ...


you're full of all kinds of useful shit 

I figure now is a good time as any to update my 600w hps grow.

first pic is pk and 2nd is grapefruit diesel all at 8 weeks in bloom under a 600w hortilux hps.


----------



## cannapharm (May 25, 2010)

Absofuckinglutely. So far i've harvested two plants, both "early".


----------



## cannapharm (May 25, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> you're full of all kinds of useful shit
> 
> I figure now is a good time as any to update my 600w hps grow.
> 
> first pic is pk and 2nd is grapefruit diesel all at 8 weeks in bloom under a 600w hortilux hps.


Amazing *as im drewling* I have a 600 hps w/ a radiant reflector and it seems to me that my leaves are getting burnt but the temp does not get above 79F....Whats the distance between your canopy and the light sir?


----------



## notoriousb (May 25, 2010)

cannapharm said:


> Amazing *as im drewling* I have a 600 hps w/ a radiant reflector and it seems to me that my leaves are getting burnt but the temp does not get above 79F....Whats the distance between your canopy and the light sir?


thanks man. 
I keep my 600w about 12-14 inches away from the canopy but have had it within 10 inches without any burning but I also exhaust the heat from my hood so theres a couple different things that could vary the proper height


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2010)

beautiful update D loving the pics 






Lemon Haze bottom bud turning purple


----------



## mcpurple (May 25, 2010)

plant looks fucking delicious Las.


----------



## SOURD777 (May 25, 2010)

My second official grow. Still looking for my second strain so growing 8 plants total and all different strains. So far Bubba Kush is the only keeper strain so far. 

Hope everything goes well.

Any inputs would be nice.!

600w soil grow.


----------



## bender420 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot fellows for the props. Really appreciate the input everyone.

Quick Update

Casey Jones - Bloom Day 25 [PK boost started on Day 18]

Chem D, GFH, G Rom - Bloom Day 15 [PK boost started on Day 13]

For the early PK boost, I used a weak booster, Hydroplex Bloom Maximizer. Now that the flowering is initiated I am backing off the hydroplex a bit. I will do the top booster around week 5-6. Then comes the shooting powder.

Casey Jones






































Chem D, GFH.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 26, 2010)

I appreciate all the tips guys, thanks a bunch! Lovin all the new bud porn posted, too!


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2010)

what does the top booster u use looklike bender i got some givin to me and it has a high pk rating i havent used it yet as i got it at the end of my grow


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2010)

Nice plants you guys. Lovely.

[youtube]opQV2IINhKg[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

[youtube]/v/ByohIr0JWp0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

Callin all roger 600 watters. I need some advice on a good slow release nute. Obviously in my situation one geared for the outdoors and a dry feed application. Does anyone know of any nute programs & packages four outdoor plants. 

Heres the thing. The only one i can seem to find is Advanced Nutrients Heavy Harvest. I have no problem with an but i do believe they way over hype there products. Id also be interested in finding something locally at say like a garden center. I dunno I may just have to try the AN for myself and see. Just want the best results I can get without tending them daily. Peeps in gods country are getting nervous about revisiting the patchs often so as to not beat a path to the crop. They use horse shit and miracle grow and seems to work. But they dont have nearly as many plants as I do. and That would be an awful lot of horse shit hallin for my poor old back. Although it would be organic which I like. I dunno peeps.  Gotta do something here soon. Thanks in advance for any help. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

My MAN mr clean face came through.. Disregard my last post peeps. Mr clean and i got the AN Heavies on wheels WHoooooo Hooo!!! And even scored some primo smoke to boot. What a great day.1bmm

[youtube]c4RY-eJgHHs[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Nice plants you guys. Lovely.
> 
> [youtube]opQV2IINhKg[/youtube]


Id +rep ya if i could jig. Looking damn good brotha. And what a head stash you've got. bravo jig. 1bmm


----------



## bender420 (May 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/ByohIr0JWp0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


Damn I thought I was the only mofo listening to The Herbalizer. That whole album is sick, perhaps it is designed for indica smoke while you sink in your spot.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 26, 2010)

Check out my grow in my sig if you ever has any questions, im always here to help....


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

+summer +fall 

heres whats on the menu for the ladies. After mr clean made the order i heard about some bad reviews of these nutes. Well we will seperate the men from the boys here if these fuckers dont live up to there name. Looks like a decent NPK to me. Some peeps on riu say its some bull shit. i hope that aint the case. 

[youtube]0dfnEjKWTo4[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

Mrcool360 said:


> Check out my grow in my sig if you ever has any questions, im always here to help....
> 
> haha your next post is 420 roll one up Mrcool. Nice looking ladies there.1bmm


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2010)

AN makes good nutes so i dont know why the ones u got would be bad. the only thing i dont like about AN is most the prices are to high and theirs way to many different bottles of it its a like all the nutes have their own bottle so they can make more money


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> AN makes good nutes so i dont know why the ones u got would be bad. the only thing i dont like about AN is most the prices are to high and theirs way to many different bottles of it its a like all the nutes have their own bottle so they can make more money


Agreed................ They make it a shmorgish board.. ??? what the fuck does what??? haha. Yup im with ya there. However these nutes seem to be what im in need of. I hope they work out. I have been chatting with a few other lads about Fox Farm feedings. Id like that. I like FF nutes. They are AOK in my short book lol. Peace out 1BMM


----------



## williewill420 (May 26, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Agreed................ They make it a shmorgish board.. ??? what the fuck does what??? haha. Yup im with ya there. However these nutes seem to be what im in need of. I hope they work out. I have been chatting with a few other lads about Fox Farm feedings. Id like that. I like FF nutes. They are AOK in my short book lol. Peace out 1BMM


I seen alot of real quality buds grown with fox farm


----------



## williewill420 (May 26, 2010)

fox farm is really hot so go easy on it man


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 26, 2010)

so another harvest down, and another disappointment. smells amazing, tastes amazing, looks really good, but its just so fluffy looking like it didnt fill in right.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

Dude That shit looks hella tasty.... What strain is that?


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

them fat colas when they are growing can be deceiving. Remember 75% is air and water that has to get the F outta there. Atleast you got some decent smoke man thats the important thing. Running out SUCKS!!. Good night yall 1bmm


----------



## nizmo (May 26, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> so another harvest down, and another disappointment. smells amazing, tastes amazing, looks really good, but its just so fluffy looking like it didnt fill in right.


They look alright to me... Do you have any pictures of the plants before they were cut down?


----------



## Hotsause (May 27, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> so another harvest down, and another disappointment. smells amazing, tastes amazing, looks really good, but its just so fluffy looking like it didnt fill in right.


 So your only complaint is its fluffy 0.o lol i would be happy if i were you is the high good?


----------



## nizmo (May 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So your only complaint is its fluffy 0.o lol i would be happy if i were you is the high good?


Nah you dont want fluffy popcorn bud you want it thick and dense. Looks real good otherwise.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

[youtube]</v/vzseWukQXUs&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Westy, if I could REP ya, you know, blah blah......Absolutely pissin maself. Lorraine Chase fukkin quality track. Love the 7 inch as well.

WHY HAS NO ONE SAMPLED THIS SONG YET!!!!!! aaaaaaaaagggggggghhhhhh


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

lol, made me laugh and I needed to share it lol


----------



## mrheadie (May 27, 2010)

mason, been useing ff for 8 years both in and out with great results. like williewill said, it does run hot. check out the marine cusine for time release. we used it the last few years and it definitly helped on the feedings. we use 1/2 tsp per gallon of soil, plus we use the whole liquid line (grow big, tiger bloom, and bigbloom). inside we use the liquid line (1/2 strength) along with the soluble granular line (open seasme, beastie bloom, and chaching 1/2 strength). i used to use the ocean forest soil also, but tried coir and have almost the same results for allot less $.


----------



## Marlowe (May 27, 2010)

Ff ocean forest... Makes everything easier....
Heres my 600's... And what comes out


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Ff ocean forest... Makes everything easier....
> Heres my 600's... And what comes out


i'm like'in the looks of them..what you got go'in


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> i'm like'in the looks of them..what you got go'in


what my man G said^^^ v nice.


----------



## Marlowe (May 27, 2010)

{edited} something wierd happened to my post

thanks guys... 

I have 8 skunk#1 and the pure about twenty days behind those sensi skunk...
Then twelve more sensi skunk about twenty days behind those...

After that i just got skunk#1 and the pure moms...

Been thinking about upgrading to sensi seeds superskunk or thier skunk kush mix...

Just sucks i spent all that time labelling to get the best moms and spidermites shoot thier little loads at the sight of them...


----------



## mcpurple (May 27, 2010)

spidermites are easy to get rid of unles n flower, but i have doen it in flower before to. mites to me is the easiest pest to remove


----------



## Marlowe (May 27, 2010)

Wouldnt mind hearing some of your remedies either here or in my journal


----------



## blower (May 27, 2010)

When buds don't really fill out it could be? May it be that too many plants are under one hps and thy dont get enough light penetration?


----------



## mcpurple (May 27, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Wouldnt mind hearing some of your remedies either here or in my journal



this is what i do for mites and it works for me every time ive used it and keeps them gone unless u bring alot in on another plant. it takes me 4-5 days to fully destroy them using all organics. im not sayin this is the best way but it works great for me.

1. remove all ( if any) infected leaves over 50 percent just take them off.
2. take your pointer finger and your thumb and rub the leaves kinda hard but not to harm them this squishes some of them and kills them u can see them smear.
3. after you have done step 2 i spray my plants with 100 percent organic neem oil tops and bottoms of the leafs and a thorough soak on them.
4. get some lady bugs after the neem drys up and put a decent amount on them the lady bugs will come in and finish any survivors and eggs that might have got through the neem. also i spray my plants with neem 1 time a day for 4-5 days whith lady bugs in theri at all times. after the mights appear to be gone i rinse the plant with a spray of normal water. then add more lady bugs. i always keep lady bugs in my grow room because they prevent bug infestations and they are cool. i get around 1800 for 10 dollars at a local nursery.
hope this helps


----------



## notoriousb (May 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> this is what i do for mites and it works for me every time ive used it and keeps them gone unless u bring alot in on another plant. it takes me 4-5 days to fully destroy them using all organics. im not sayin this is the best way but it works great for me.
> 
> 1. remove all ( if any) infected leaves over 50 percent just take them off.
> 2. take your pointer finger and your thumb and rub the leaves kinda hard but not to harm them this squishes some of them and kills them u can see them smear.
> ...


it is cool to see ladybugs all over your plants but damn man, you go through quite the process but to each his own.

I tried neem and ladybugs for daaaays and found neither really worked for me. Neem worked for so long till they became immuned and actually tolerable of the neem treatments, and the ladybugs ate some but typically just flew up into my hood and fried. i had talked to a lot of vet growers after that and they said that ladybugs typically like larger prey like aphids but there are predatory mites that eat the spider mites and have to be internet ordered and then hatched.

but after my last grow that 4 out of 12 plants were just demolished by mites, I decided to really look into it and found Mite-Rid. I wouldnt be pushing this stuff if it didnt fully eradicate the mites on the last batch of clones I recieved that are currently flowering and mite free. here's their site- http://mite-rid.com/
its only $45 a bottle and has a higher azadirachtin concentrate than other much more expensive products out there being pushed to the home grower like AzaMax and Azatrol. it completely inhibits them from reproducing because the Mite Rid stays in the plant for 2 weeks so it kills all the new larvae after they hatch and didnt harm my plants a bit


----------



## mcpurple (May 27, 2010)

well my neem and lady bugs work great and all mites are gone within 4-5 days. its also 100 percent organic. and yes ladybugs do fly in to the light and thats why u release them after a watering and right before the lights go out then they fed all night, and 1800 ladybugs for 10 dollors lasted me 6 months so they dont die off to quick. and i dont see bugs becoming immune to neem at all. like i said it works great for me mabye u just had a huge infestation that was outa hand and needed taking care of before they spread so badly. neem also works great in the soil


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 27, 2010)

Ok guys im officially going 12/12. Me and my guerilla crew have decided we are happy with our in ground count. + whats left in my cloner. 

Im thinking im going to flower all my mothers out in soil for now since ive got alot of FF nutes left. Its def gonna have to be a scrog. Maybe I dunno yet. And damn ladies and gents im glad to be saying that 12-12 is here for real this time. Will update with pics soon as i get the scrog and my HPS bulbs in. Heres what will be in the mix. (1of each) White Widow, Blue Widow, Lemon Skunk, Strawberry Haze, Trainwreck, Time Warp, And Super skunk. Of course I will take 1 Clone of each and raise a new mother from each for next year. So Excited peeps. In a way seeing the results of the indoor to the outdoor is goanna be fkn cooool. Now gotta get some cool hoods. Ill probly just DIY my own. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

i tried allsorts of shit to sort out the mites even bigger mites lol in the end hotshot no pest strip was all i needed


----------



## williewill420 (May 27, 2010)

blower said:


> When buds don't really fill out it could be? May it be that too many plants are under one hps and thy dont get enough light penetration?


Yea i used to have that problem of trying to squeeze too many plants (9) under 1 light and was causing too much shade....basically i was only getting good tops. I cut my number of plants down and my yield is higher now...growing them too tall will also hurt your yield


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2010)

orgnlmrwiggles said:


> so another harvest down, and another disappointment. smells amazing, tastes amazing, looks really good, but its just so fluffy looking like it didnt fill in right.


Me thinks the light may be too far away from the buds. I believe it to be true that the closer the light to the buds, the denser the buds. How far away was the light from the plants? and was it in an enclosure?


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 28, 2010)

Hey peeps whats good. Finally made the intended in ground count for the season on the outdoors. 

Now its time to bud these mothers out under double 600 watt HPS. Mother purp wont be joing the the indoor ladies. Shes much to tall.



Got a nice spot picked out for her in gods country. Shes been a real trooper. got a lot alot of clones from her. 

Ok peeps just did a small reconfigure of the plants. Im Just going to bud them. If a scrog becomes necissary, ill put one up.



spaced em out. Im guessing these ladies are going to be bushes of bud. I dont really wanna veg to fill a screen. Just wanna get some bud already. 



I gotta say I do like FF nutes. They Are a bit hot as others have said. I goe real easy on em. 1/4 strength. The main course for these ladies.

Both ballast HPS bulbs in and timers set to 12/12.





The remaining lid of clones.



Thats it folks. Cleaning house for the season. But hopefully these mothers throw some good bud porn. I think they will. I just really dont wanna veg em at all. They might look like a cactus of bud. that would kick ass. Aight peeps Gon smoke a doob and chill Later 1bmm


----------



## bender420 (May 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Me thinks the light may be too far away from the buds. I believe it to be true that the closer the light to the buds, the denser the buds. How far away was the light from the plants? and was it in an enclosure?


I used to hate walls, until I realized how much having a small enclosure helps in reflecting all the light to the plant. 

None the less mr wiggles, the buds look fire man, you should def be happy with the harvest. It would be way more disappointing if the density was there but less smell and potency.


----------



## bender420 (May 28, 2010)

Quick Update-

*Casey Jones* - Bloom Day 27. It is growing a bit slower than last round, but last time it was on PK boosters from early on. This round I am really aiming to have healthy plants so I could give them Top booster and shooting powder. I am a bit scared if I give them too much PK now the leaves might start dropping early on.













*Chem D & Grape Romulan* - Bloom Day 20. Chem D is looking good, G rom stretched like a mofo, and it seems to be a slow starter. I confirmed with some other posts that grape rom indeed is a slow starter.



















*Grapefruit Haze & Jupiter OG* - Bloom Day 20. Probably my fav plant right now. It had to be moved out of the Chem D/G Rom area due to limited space. So I put this one with a 2x2 hut with about 110 watts worth of CFLs with mixed spectrum. It sucks that I had to move it out of the HPS but I think it should still produce at least an 1.5 oz under the CFLs. In the same 2x2 I have a Jupiter OG cut flowering in a Styrofoam cup. This is just to test the JO and see if it is worthy of future growing.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Good lad 1BMM, gonna see your set up in full action now. Enjoy the doob, the day is just starting for me
Peace, DST


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Oh, and Bender slips in a quick update while I wasn't looking. Sweet old parts!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 28, 2010)

Damn im jus getting readyfor a snoozy. Way dif time zones we have ayy. Night bru. 1BMM 

Bender Looking great.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Bru is just before 9am here.....it's Friday already (we like to get our weekends in early in Europe, gotta be ahead of the US in something....haha)


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Well I have spammed everyone elses thread with my fat fan leave, so why not at the 600. This is under Gods 600.



EDIT: It's a cross with Headband and Cali Orange.


----------



## bender420 (May 28, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey peeps whats good. Finally made the intended in ground count for the season on the outdoors.
> 
> Now its time to bud these mothers out under double 600 watt HPS. Mother purp wont be joing the the indoor ladies. Shes much to tall.
> 
> ...



Bump this sick update, sorry for posting my update immediately after yours. Don't want to steal anyone's sunshine.


----------



## bender420 (May 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Well I have spammed everyone elses thread with my fat fan leave, so why not at the 600. This is under Gods 600.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's a cross with Headband and Cali Orange.


Now that's a leaf. Spam my thread with that shit too man.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 28, 2010)

Grand daddy purple. Lights were between 12" to 5" from the tops, moved it closer near the end. only two plants under 1 600 watt hps. taking up half of a 8x4.5 room with mylar on walls. dry bud weight turned out to be 78 grams from one, and 72 grams from the second. i guess it wasn't too bad. i just wish it had thickened in


----------



## Wavey Crockett (May 28, 2010)

1BMM that's probably the securest light timer money can buy lol


----------



## mcpurple (May 28, 2010)

bout time mason man starts flowering somthin, i cant wait to see your bud porn,


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 28, 2010)

Wavey Crockett said:


> 1BMM that's probably the securest light timer money can buy lol


Haha Brinks. Yup Like the home security TV ads lol. They where the heavy dutiest if thats a word haha, that i could find.

Bender no worries bro. The grapefruit haze sounds yummy. Looking good.

Well peeps the HPS jus fired up about an hour ago and its officially day1 flower. hope the temps stay down now with both 600s running. peace 1bmm


----------



## mrheadie (May 28, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Haha Brinks. Yup Like the home security TV ads lol. They where the heavy dutiest if thats a word haha, that i could find.
> 
> Bender no worries bro. The grapefruit haze sounds yummy. Looking good.
> 
> Well peeps the HPS jus fired up about an hour ago and its officially day1 flower. hope the temps stay down now with both 600s running. peace 1bmm


cant wait to see the porn mason. oh how i hate the temps!!! im still running in the high 90's. the bluehaze's comes down today, and i'll shut down 1 light, but i gotta reconfig everything. i'm going to get 2 new cooltubes next week and change up the exhaust to see if i can figure this out. the glories of indoor! always something.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (May 28, 2010)

Here is a pic of my grow finishing up in the tent. took 9 hours to trim just updated my journal. no idea on the yeild yet.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 28, 2010)

heres some pictures of the GDP crop. dry yield was 150 grams on two plants.


----------



## cannapharm (May 28, 2010)

SO, who can assist me in making a decision on how to cool a 3x3 tent?

Current set up: ->carbon filter->radiant 6" hood->6" 400cfm fan into exhaust duct which goes into a diff room.
temps stay same as outside, however, i cannot get the light lower than 15" from cannopy.(some pics of current set up are few pages back)

Goal is to have it around 5" away from the plants, assuming outside temps are around 75.

My tent has holes in the bottom which are used as fresh air intake (tent does create neagtive pressure)

Should I:

(* $$$=opportunity cost)

A) Add a 4" 175cfm INTAKE fan, have it blow completely from the ground and close the "holes" that the tent comes with? ($ fan)

B) Have the 6" fan pull thru the hood only. A 4" fan (with temp reg) sucking out thru the filter (i.E. once the temp gets to 80 or whatev). ALL connected to a Y split ($$ fan, temp reg, Y split thingy) 

C) Get an 8" fan, connect to 6" duct (if possible) and leave as is? 

i dont want to be stuck w/ bunch of fans if i ever decide to add co2 

pics are available, for those who are serious about discussing/ helping.....


Thanks yall!!
ESL


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 28, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> Here is a pic of my grow finishing up in the tent. took 9 hours to trim just updated my journal. no idea on the yeild yet.


 Nice haul BG



mrheadie said:


> cant wait to see the porn mason. oh how i hate the temps!!! im still running in the high 90's. the bluehaze's comes down today, and i'll shut down 1 light, but i gotta reconfig everything. i'm going to get 2 new cooltubes next week and change up the exhaust to see if i can figure this out. the glories of indoor! always something.


 You aint shitting. My room will never be finished. I got ducting in the ceiling of the room that needs to be up sized. And probly soon, its gon be a bitch. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> bout time mason man starts flowering somthin, i cant wait to see your bud porn,


youll have that. haha. Flowering indeed of many. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Bru is just before 9am here.....it's Friday already (we like to get our weekends in early in Europe, gotta be ahead of the US in something....haha)


I hear you bru. In a real way yall are ahead of the us as far as a liberal and freedom of choice is concerned. I want to see the "dam" with my own peepers but i got a feeling you guys over the pond have the right idea. Rant over. 



DST said:


> Well I have spammed everyone elses thread with my fat fan leave, so why not at the 600. This is under Gods 600.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's a cross with Headband and Cali Orange.


Gotta love those big ole fan leaves. Yours always look so green & happy to. Bump 1BMM


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Hey Cannapharm,

Question in return, the radiant 6"hood, is that a cool hood? I am surprised that you can only have it 15 inches away! If that's the case perhaps you just need a stronger fan pulling air through that.
I am still pondering on my own air set up and how to change that. I was pulling air over my lights before from outside the room, and then also pulling air into the room from outside previously but I have changed up again...still not 100% though.

I would be veering towards b and c.



cannapharm said:


> SO, who can assist me in making a decision on how to cool a 3x3 tent?
> 
> Current set up: ->carbon filter->radiant 6" hood->6" 400cfm fan into exhaust duct which goes into a diff room.
> temps stay same as outside, however, i cannot get the light lower than 15" from cannopy.(some pics of current set up are few pages back)
> ...


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (May 29, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice haul BG
> 
> You aint shitting. My room will never be finished. I got ducting in the ceiling of the room that needs to be up sized. And probly soon, its gon be a bitch. 1BMM


Thx dude, i'll be keepin a eye on yours : )


----------



## cannapharm (May 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Cannapharm,
> 
> Question in return, the radiant 6"hood, is that a cool hood? I am surprised that you can only have it 15 inches away! If that's the case perhaps you just need a stronger fan pulling air through that.
> I am still pondering on my own air set up and how to change that. I was pulling air over my lights before from outside the room, and then also pulling air into the room from outside previously but I have changed up again...still not 100% though.
> ...


Yea it is a cool hood. But you know, I figured 3x3 w/ a 400cfm fan will be plenty.,..apparently not lol Option C should do it, are the 8" much loader than the 6"? Thanks DST


----------



## Hotsause (May 29, 2010)

Whats up 600's. My girls are getting big and are a Foot big. When should i flip them? I was thinking the 3rd or the 4th.


----------



## blower (May 29, 2010)

Summers coming up hotter temps. Self made tent like setup with a hps600. Have two oscillating fans but still kind of humid. Either need a dehumidifier or some ducting to connect to hps and connects to fan which then will have another duct leadig outside to fresh air. Second floor no windows. But I see that kitchen fan or the bathroom fan has tube lading out to roof. And has a part on side to connect a duct will that work? Dot want to cu a hole on roof or side of house. Howto cool? Air conditiner probably wl run up bill. And swampcooler nay cause too much humidty. How to co0l? Help!


----------



## Heads Up (May 30, 2010)

Hello my fellow Roger 600 Watters, tis I your long lost sibling heads up. Sorry about the absence from the thread. Now what on earth could be more important to a guy stoner than weed? Yup, that's it guys. I am in pursuit of some cooter, damn things can be tough to catch.

My 12/12 from seed is going real well. The girls never got over about fourteen inches, that half gallon grow bag in the beginning really did restrict their growth. So for anyone who has height restrictions, use smaller containers, it works. My arjan's haze clone is doing ok, looks like it's going to die any day, just like her mother looked when she was alive, but the smoke is powerful hazy. All my bud from the sativa grow is finally cured and I couldn't be happier. The arjan's haze just flat out makes you stupid and laugh, the strawberry haze is a bit more intraspective, the sour cream, lemony taste and a nice up buzz and finally the malawi, nice red nugs and plenty of them, sweet and uplifting.

Summer is already here in florida, been hot for the past two weeks. With all the insulation I blew into my attic over the winter and the foam sheet insulation I put up on the outside walls of my grow room, the temps stay right around seventy eight at their highest. I have a 6000 btu window air conditioner that I keep set on seventy and it does the trick.

Good work lads, the bud porn is great.

And masonman my friend, much luck with your outdoor ladies.

Peace
heads up


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 30, 2010)

AOA just barely. What a trip that was to the land of smote. Took up some trainwreck clones getting my lid in the cloner cleared out. Im just happy to be alive today peeps. Seems my bro from another mother is on self destruct mode. Its getting quite scary being in the mountains with a raging drunk driving like theres no ditch to rollover in at 90-100plus. I do believe my outdoor days with this crowd is over. 

Its aight i got another spot to go to anyways. People who think more like me. 

Just rolling in peeps gotta catch a few ZZZs Peace 1bmm.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 30, 2010)

lol heads up. Trying to get some hay for the donkey eyyy. lol Yeah they can be hard to catch bra. Peace 1bmm.


----------



## bender420 (May 30, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whats up 600's. My girls are getting big and are a Foot big. When should i flip them? I was thinking the 3rd or the 4th.


These sexy bitches look ready for the flip son.


----------



## mcpurple (May 30, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whats up 600's. My girls are getting big and are a Foot big. When should i flip them? I was thinking the 3rd or the 4th.


i would flip them when ever u want a foot tall is good though u dont want them to tall. also mabye cut a branch or 2 from the very bottom of the plants it looks like theri is one down theri in nothin but shade just my opinion though.

also this week here in oregon we have boatnik kinda like a small fair and lots of people well i went down their for 5 mins to get some food and i already wanted to leave nothin but a bunch of white wanna be thugs who talk shit and cant back it up.well i left after 5 mins. so i got hoe went to bed and woke up the enxt morning to find my windsheild busted in by some fuckin punks i dont even know or probably wont catch cuz theri is at least 2000 people walk by my house for boatnik. i just hate lil punks thats all


----------



## DST (May 30, 2010)

Heads Up, good to see you bru. Glad as is well.

Blower, I would say buy a cool tube (not sure if you done that) and if temps are a prob, air seal you set up and make sure that the air going in is controlled, and the air going out is controlled. 

1BMM, so have you lost the plants you put down or will you get them?

Couple of pics from the update:
OG Kush


Thelma Headband


Enjoy your Sunday,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 30, 2010)

DST I still go em. I get a vibe from the peeps in the mix that i may get ripped for my shit come harvest. Ill still finish out the crop, but as for another season I doubt that. Got just about 50 plants that didnt get dug up or die off. Mostly the survivors are purps. And i got a few of each strain dotted in there too. 

Lastnight there was an angel riding with us. I cannot believe we didnt die in a rollover. My bro from another mother started hitting the scotch almost soon as we got there. I tried to keep him from driving but he became buligerant and insisted that he was ok to drive. Now I know better but i agree since we didnt have far to go. STUPID. He started off fine and then its like he just said fuck it i wanna die tonight. Im talking 90-100 mph easy on gravel roads sideways and when thought we should have been dead the mother fucker hits a ditch and throws us in a high peed spinout. I jumped out and walked my ass the rest of the way. Anyways my bro is a good dude hes just a fucking idiot. He lost his mom to cancer a year ago and has been on a downward spiral ever since. Nothing i can say will snap him out of the self destruct mode. Hes really a fucking idiot on that whiskey. 

Now peeps ive been in high speed crashes twice before and been through 2 windsheilds had broken ribs and my teeth knocked out. Nearly died from a bruise on my heart. My bro knows this and he still took my life and rolled the fucking dice with it. Im done. I dont have a death wish like him. From now on ill be driving myself and staying sober, as i kinda did this trip. Just a few beers, no whiskey for me. 

Another reason for my wanting to pull the plug is that his family is all the same way. Raging drunks. and once they get a few glugs of that shit in em they all start talking in code and shit. I dont like it. Im a quite inteligent person with a good heart and my gut tells me it time to pull out. Ill be going up a few more times on my own most likely to feed them. If i get ripped i wont be hard to find out whos behind it. And i guarantee ya. I dont ever fuck anybody over EVER. If you fuck me, You better hide or run far away cuz ill get yo ass. And it aint gonna be a bitch slap. Anyways peeps thats the situation. The plants are doing ok. The early ones that we got in the ground have gotten huge already. I got 4 of the purps at about 3ft tall already. And they seem to be starting to bud which i dont get. They arent getting as much sunlight as I would like but im not one who believes in cutting down living trees to get light in. They will likely yeild less. I dont really care. At first i was motivated to provide for my family. Ill take what ever i can get. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 30, 2010)

On a happier note. Another bro of mine is trying his hand at the outdoors. Hes got a nice spot and plenty of room for the rest of my clones.
I think me and him are gonna partner up and go from there. Now ive been through alot of shit with this dude from gang bangin and pimping to all out mobbin on rival gangs back in the 80s and early 90s. We have alot in commin and have both straightened out our lives other than what we are forced to do to survive this recession. I think this is going to be my next move. Hope it works out. Peace 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2010)

DST... Your plants look SOOOOOOOO goood bro. Just perfect looking. Makes my buds look like monster aliens or something.

Damn mason man... glad you are with us. I used to be like your bro. I think I'd be dead if I didn't quit drinking. Anyways here's what I got going on:


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 30, 2010)

Nice Jig. Looking quite fruity. Bump


----------



## mcpurple (May 30, 2010)

bud looks dam jig, looks like a lady hair caught in all that stickyness


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

1BMM: Sounds like harvest time you need to go up and do some guerilla harvesting, before the rest get their hands on it....Was out at the weekend cycling around trying to find some spots for my girls. Getting paranoid with them on my terrace....bit too many plants at home at the minute. Found one place, but there were a couple of dead rats...not sure if I put my girls down that they rats will munch em!

Thanks Jig, that's one colourfull looking pic you posted. Is that the last of the querkle before you take it down?

Have a good week folks, and McP, knowing Jig, I would probably say that is a Jig hair, or may be one of the cats, hehe.

Laters,

D


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> bud looks dam jig, looks like a lady hair caught in all that stickyness





DST said:


> Thanks Jig, that's one colourfull looking pic you posted. Is that the last of the querkle before you take it down?
> 
> Have a good week folks, and McP, knowing Jig, I would probably say that is a Jig hair, or may be one of the cats, hehe.


It is one last pic... sorta. Stuff is still growing. I lag at harvesting stuff. They aren't getting anymore water though. The waterfall in my room has finally stopped.

And yeah... it's a cat hair, or two. Can't really help it. This is actually the least hairy harvest yet. Guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

LHH - Least Hairy Harvest, lmao.


----------



## mcpurple (May 31, 2010)

congrats jig on the LHH that is pretty funny, ya some how hair always finds a way in


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 31, 2010)

whats good peeps. Had a minor flood in the cave due to the humid weather and the ac unit freezing up. Had to shut down a light and the ac unit to dry things out. fk. still in 12/12 mode nothing to brag of yet. 1bmm peace.


----------



## Operation 420 (May 31, 2010)

Ahh you had to remind me of my Hairy Harvest I have coming up lol. 

I run a 600, no pictures or anything though. Nice to see everyone's grows. Looking kick ass.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i would flip them when ever u want a foot tall is good though u dont want them to tall. also mabye cut a branch or 2 from the very bottom of the plants it looks like theri is one down theri in nothin but shade just my opinion though.
> 
> also this week here in oregon we have boatnik kinda like a small fair and lots of people well i went down their for 5 mins to get some food and i already wanted to leave nothin but a bunch of white wanna be thugs who talk shit and cant back it up.well i left after 5 mins. so i got hoe went to bed and woke up the enxt morning to find my windsheild busted in by some fuckin punks i dont even know or probably wont catch cuz theri is at least 2000 people walk by my house for boatnik. i just hate lil punks thats all


I bet you they were drunk Ive never been a drinker but i love my weed  fuck em though they just made cause they cant grow like mcpurp


----------



## bender420 (Jun 1, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> whats good peeps. Had a minor flood in the cave due to the humid weather and the ac unit freezing up. Had to shut down a light and the ac unit to dry things out. fk. still in 12/12 mode nothing to brag of yet. 1bmm peace.


What up 1BMM, fuck man sorry to hear about the flood, that sucks bro.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> DST... Your plants look SOOOOOOOO goood bro. Just perfect looking. Makes my buds look like monster aliens or something.
> 
> Damn mason man... glad you are with us. I used to be like your bro. I think I'd be dead if I didn't quit drinking. Anyways here's what I got going on:



Jigga mah Nigga, what up. Man that looks delicious. 

Yeah bro +1 on DST's girls, they look mighy.

Sorry to hear about your situ 1BMM, I agree with D's idea of a guerrilla harvest.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bumping DST's bitch.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

Floods, bloody hell 1BMM, glad you weren't down there sleeping....remember your scuba kit for the next visit.

Nice bump, Bender if I do say so myself, hehehe.


----------



## Anonymouse (Jun 1, 2010)

Just upgraded my light to a 600q Hortilux, here's one of my girls 4 weeks flowering:


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 1, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I bet you they were drunk Ive never been a drinker but i love my weed  fuck em though they just made cause they cant grow like mcpurp


yes i think they were, im not so pissed now but it was messed up. i could have understood if i made someone mad to do it but this was for no reason and bullshit. i cant to to much about it though even if i did catch them cuz im on a conditional release program right now and any fuck ups puts me in jail for awhile, so i got someone to take them out for me if i ever found out who did it.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 1, 2010)

decided to give u guys an update on my veggies, it makes me feel part of the club til i can grow marijauna again, and DST as always if u want me to stop postin my veggies i will gladly do so

OK so i took pics about 2 weeks ago from when i was bmaking the beds. i took me one day to unload 2.2 yards of compost ich is alot filled up our scottsdale truck to the point of over load. i placed my boxes dug them out and then rotiled it all and filled both in with all the dirt in about 8 hours by myself with a shovel. and i had to shovel it over a fence.

pics 1-4 are them as they were built ans a shadow of me takin a break from shoveling.
all the others are pics of them as of today i planted about a week ago and its only been sunny one time really so they have only grown a lil and are a lil burnt from the soil but they will grow out of it when the sun comes out for good and they will take off. i got 4 tomato plants 2 cherry tomato's and 2 big girls. their is a pic of a tomato plant i did MRS on to see if it makes the plant grow quicker and produce better. also a pic of my copper tape i use for slugs they dont like it and stay out. in my garden i got tomatos, cyan peppers, bell peppers, corn, watermelon, lemon cucumber, slicing cucumber, cantaloupe, a variety of lettuce, onions, radishes, and salantro. theri is a pic of some sunflower seedlings that got planted outside the box cuz there was no room and they get big so i threw them in some shit soil on the side they look bad right now cuz their in mud im sure they will be fine though once they grow a lil bit. i also used my extra mylar on my fence to improve my lighting even though theri is alot already when the sun comes out. also my blueberry plant in a 5 gal bucket. its a northern highbush duke breed got it for 5 dollors. the other day i found a whoe lot of aphids on it so i sprayed them off wth neem and went to check today and most were dead or gone but i spayed again and moved the plant away from my boxes so they dont eat those plants. i have no bugs on my veggies in my boxes though no aphids or nothin. the aphids were also attracting ants anda whole lot, so i spayed the ant trail with neem oil for about ten feet and it killed all the ants it hit and then when i checked the next day the ants were no where near where the neem had touched and they had to make a whole nother trail around so neem works on alot of stuff i have been sprayin all my veggies with neem, i might get an organic insecticide or somethin though to be more sure on the bugs but all these plants are rowing organically 100 percent, most of the harvest will go to my mother as i dont eat alot of veggies i will keep some though. i am also gonna get alot of lady bugs soon to release in my garden to help keap the aphids down if they come back. also a photo of some dying flowers and some strawberries planted in the mud but they are makin berries so its cool those are my girls anyway she takes care of those. the strawberries in my buckets are huge leaves as big as my hand. i cut all babies off and just put the plant i started from roots of last year in their to grow from babies. and last but not least my hoya plant that i cant seem to grow at all, it gets all green and healthy with good growth and then it slowly takes a turn for the worst and loses leafs an yellows out so i dont know i need to figure it out. any way heres the pics sorry for the huge update about veggies but its all i can grow and i love the club. i wil only do an updat like once a month or so if thats cool with DST and the club
i am learning alot doin this vegi garden and i will apply all i learn to my outdoor marijauna growing when i finally get to do so myself


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Floods, bloody hell 1BMM, glad you weren't down there sleeping....remember your scuba kit for the next visit.
> 
> Nice bump, Bender if I do say so myself, hehehe.


Haha D you goofball. Check on the scuba gear lol. I just had me a nice chuckle. 

Bender loving the variety youve got going. Looks like the scrog nets filling out nicely. Keep it up holmes 

Well mt friends as i said im battling a trickle of water that wont stop from my ac unit. Without it i cant grow jack shit. Either going to have to find a way to catch the run off or i could start growing mold. And yall know id rather be growing some weed haha. I dont know the temps in my parts are about what they should be in august. Caliente!!!!! might be forced to put all my plants outdoors if things dont cool off. Keepin me fingers crossed. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 1, 2010)

MCP nice garden you got going there bud. I would like to try that in my backyard. Maybe next year.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice pics McP, I had my first strawberry this morning with my breakfast, unbeleivably sweet and tastier than anything I have bought in the shops over here. We also had our first iceberg which was nice and crispy, real nice.

Good luck with the a/c 1Bmm, I'm sure you'll get it sorted.....is replacing out of the order then?

Peace folks,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 1, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> MCP nice garden you got going there bud. I would like to try that in my backyard. Maybe next year.


thanks mason man, i wish it was for my favorite plant (MJ) but i cant so this is doin the trick i just enjoy watching them grow and what not.



DST said:


> Nice pics McP, I had my first strawberry this morning with my breakfast, unbeleivably sweet and tastier than anything I have bought in the shops over here. We also had our first iceberg which was nice and crispy, real nice.
> 
> Good luck with the a/c 1Bmm, I'm sure you'll get it sorted.....is replacing out of the order then?
> 
> ...


i feel homegrown food is almost always better if done right. i should be gettin around 20-30 pounds of strawberries woohoo right. my blueberry plant is supposed to produce this year as well. im really thinkin of doin a small guerrilla grow in the woods or somethin though cuzi need to grow some marijuana its only been like a month and a half and i really miss my plants

also i had a lot of time on my hands so i rolled a cross blunt it has shishkaberry, permafrost,jackfrost, and some unkown bud in it so 4 in all it should be dank its holding about 3 grams. i hope it smokes well if not all well.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahh haha the trifecta of blunt rolling. lol just remembering where i first seen a cross joint was on that movie pineapple express. Nice roll Mcp. 

DST i think almost all ac units drip if im not mistaken. But im going to go work on it now. hope i dont need a canoe. 1bmm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 1, 2010)

Jus thought id show yall the mothers ive decided to bud out. As circumstances have it my lil AC unit cant handle running both of my 600s. So im going to keep the Lemon skunk & the purp mothers to keep in the veg cab for more clones. here we go folks.


front to back left to right. Blue Widow, White Widow. Time Warp, Super Skunk. Trainwreck, & Strawberry Haze. They are in week 1 12/12. Just hairs poppin so far. Feeding with FF whole line. 

For just 1 600 hps going its fkn bright in there boy. My eyeballs hurt from tending the ladies. 


I got this rig from mr gorilla. Its a ozone generator and man does it work. Kills all the ganj odours in the entire house. I love it. Though mr gorilla tells me it can be harmful to your lungs and such. So gots to be careful with it. 


And heres the last 2 moms im going to keep for some late season guerilla fun with my 2 pothead laborers. Should be fun. Im gonna grow a new mom of each strain from clone for the winter hydro grow. Cant wait for that. 

Thats all folks. Ill post some more pics when i got some bud action.1BMM


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

I killed Barbagseed yesterday, she, he whatever the fuck this plant of stress has turned into...it's broon breed! I will share some pictures but I have never seen anything like this. About a 12 inch new growth had started out the bottom of the plant which was basically just male flowers, and the buds on this thing for being at 12 weeks were just not showing any sign of producing any trichomes which I find really weird (perhaps I just can't see the them) I am glad it's down, perhaps it's bastard daughter will do something, or perhaps I'll jusst kill that as well...she's getting tall as well in the greenhouse.....


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Something to listen too, gigle at, whatever, I thought it was quite cool...
[youtube]vexMKH9lY3k[/youtube]

Lazy copy edit paste from journal.....the slut that she is.


DST said:


> Kinda reminds me of the scene from Trainspotting where Begbie is getting off with a bird in the back of a car in London and he goes to give her crotch a good feel, and hey ho, finds himselfs a nice package!!! So the moral of the story, give the bird you pull a quick squeeze around the crotch area before taking her home and planting her one Otherwise you may end up looking at one of these:
> 
> So this was her/it before I took my scissors to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2010)

does he/she have any smell?


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 2, 2010)

man i thought she was gonna turn out good, allwell though. at least none of the pollon sacks look opened. she is a for sure freak of nature though


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just finished drying now for a 10-15 day cure, yeilded 8.11oz. Here are some pictures, this was my first time with a 600w. how did i do?


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 2, 2010)

hey i wanna join the club. this is my first indoor/hydro grow. i'm using a 600w galaxy digi ballast w/ a ge lucalust extra par bulb for flower and a mh conversion bulb for veg. Next step is to by a 600w lumatek digi ballast, so that i can go perpetual.


Here's some pics...




What distance should the light be from the plants to get the optimum light spectrum. I was told by a friend that it was 2-3 feet, but i would like some facts to back this up.


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you need ventilation for a 600w hps?


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 2, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> Just finished drying now for a 10-15 day cure, yeilded 8.11oz. Here are some pictures, this was my first time with a 600w. how did i do?


i say u did dam good and enjoy your harvest, 8 ozs is a half pound i would be happy


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 2, 2010)

smokadapotta said:


> Do you need ventilation for a 600w hps?



i would say you need ventilation no matter what, plants like fresh air. 600 watters give off quite a bit of heat too, but any HID bulb will.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 2, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> Just finished drying now for a 10-15 day cure, yeilded 8.11oz. Here are some pictures, this was my first time with a 600w. how did i do?


do u have any pics of that before harvest? how many plants? what strain?

you're not curing your bud with light on it are you?


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> does he/she have any smell?


IT actually smell a bit zesty, dare I say lemony...the only reason that BastardBarbagseed is still living! She may have a chance, we shall see.



mcpurple said:


> man i thought she was gonna turn out good, allwell though. at least none of the pollon sacks look opened. she is a for sure freak of nature though


Her daughter is going to get a chance, she did spend about 5 weeks under a cfl light.....we shall see.



BudgetGrower87 said:


> Just finished drying now for a 10-15 day cure, yeilded 8.11oz. Here are some pictures, this was my first time with a 600w. how did i do?


Looks great BG, hows the smell, taste, etc. As long as you are happy with it, that's all that counts....looks the biz.



Robert Paulson said:


> hey i wanna join the club. this is my first indoor/hydro grow. i'm using a 600w galaxy digi ballast w/ a ge lucalust extra par bulb for flower and a mh conversion bulb for veg. Next step is to by a 600w lumatek digi ballast, so that i can go perpetual.
> 
> 
> Here's some pics...
> ...


Welcome Mr Paulson, good to have you on board. Girls are looking sweet. What you got going on in there, all the same, different, clones, straight from seed, throw down the low down to the club? I would say 2-3 feet depending on your ventilation, if you are running a cool hood I would have thought you could get a bit closer. I ran my 400 at 45cm away from the canopy, my 600 I run in a cool tube and my plants grow right next to them.



smokadapotta said:


> Do you need ventilation for a 600w hps?


Welcome, smokedapotta, not necessarily depends on your set up. I do and a lot of the other son here run cool hoods of some sort, but some don't. Again depends on your set up and room/cabinet/tent set up. More details, more accurate reply.

Peace all,

DST


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 2, 2010)

i have very good ventilation, so heat from the bulb really isn't an issue. I was told by a friend though that the light spectrum given off by a 600 watt bulb is actually better at say 2.5 feet rather than 1.5 feet away from the plants-- kind of like how a sound wave needs 8 ft. to complete its period. I was just hoping someone had some scientific evidence to back it up, i can't seem to find any. i tend to only trust scholarly journals or from the vets i know.

My plants are black jack (black domina x jack herer) from clone. the pics there are two weeks into flower. i started the grow april 3rd from pretty sorry clones but it's been doing well. i have a full journal if anyone is interested. i know i had lots of questions at the beginning so i try to post anything that may be helpful.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi peeps my 600W stealth-ish grow cupboard is getting near completion more pics coming soon  - STELTHY


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure i'll need one. I'm going to have my hps in a small Shed. But what I can't understand is where do i buy the setup for that or how do you set it up. I thought everything was included in the kit.
http://htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=101&typeID=58
if there is any better ones for a good price let me know. thanks. But yea. Main PRoblem> VENTILATION lol


----------



## stelthy (Jun 2, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi peeps my 600W stealth-ish grow cupboard is getting near completion more pics coming soon  - STELTHY









not long to go now just gotta cut out an 8" circle threw my plaster board ceiling for in coming cool air  - STELTHY


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 2, 2010)

your plants are gonna love all that concealed light stelthy looks great


----------



## stelthy (Jun 2, 2010)

More mods since this pic. tube change around new ducting, elbows, new ducting etc etc but as you can see its fuckin' bright  - STELTHY


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 2, 2010)

nice stealthy, thats a lot of light.

is that a pantry or something? looks like you did ur homework. i like the layout, its organized and looks clean.

one thing though. is it sitting on a rug? if it is i would get rid of it carpet and rugs are nasty, and provide a home for stuff you don't want around ur plants.


----------



## stelthy (Jun 2, 2010)

Robert Paulson said:


> nice stealthy, thats a lot of light.
> 
> is that a pantry or something? looks like you did ur homework. i like the layout, its organized and looks clean.
> 
> one thing though. is it sitting on a rug? if it is i would get rid of it carpet and rugs are nasty, and provide a home for stuff you don't want around ur plants.


Thats my wife's old closet  .. I took it over  ... bought her a new one  Dito... got rid of the shit carpet and deodarised the rest of the room with anti bug stuff  take a look at my thread if you like ... I started from scratch n am still going  - STELTHY


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow that took me a long time to read all that stuff....I got a 600watt in a dR100L tent and love the setup I have. Of course I will be making mods to it for some advanced growing here after these first two harvests. Looks to be going good so far though. Three weeks into flower with some OG Kush. I will post some pics and man do I wanna join this club!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow lots of new folks to welcome. Welcome RobertP. Stealthy, & BongKong420. Looking good.

Hey DST did that freak pollinate your other ladies?. Damn that is one ugly cross dresser haha. Hope your good gear didnt get the nut. peace 1BMM...


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 2, 2010)

ok so heres a question for you guys. This is my first grow and my first time flowering (obviously haha) and I have some OG Kush in the tent with some nice buds (will post some pics tonight after lights on) and have some others in a closet under a 200watt CFL vegging for a little while. So the question I have is that I have a White Widow that I topped and is about 12 inches tall now. When I looked in on it today it had nodes that werent even the were askew. I heard that this is a sign of preflowering and that it is maturing and I need to flower them right now. is this true??? Thanks guys............


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks 1BMM nice to be here.....your journals look great


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 2, 2010)

No its not true Bongkong. My purp mother has been shooting hairs for months and shes still putting out clones under 18/6. The time to flower is really when ever you want. The smaller the plant is when forced to flower the shorter it will remain. Obviously if you veg for a good length you can get a larger yield. But ive tried this too and have had plants grow right into my lights and fry. Remember most strains will double in size or even triple after 12/12 photo peroid is induced. Really just when ever you are ready to flower. Peeps over here do all kinds of whacky experiments and all have great sucess. Hope this helps dude. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DTR (Jun 2, 2010)

week 5.5 flower i hurt them pretty bad didnt check my ph it was 5 and over did the nutes cant really tell in this pic thats why i posted it lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Robert Paulson said:


> i have very good ventilation, so heat from the bulb really isn't an issue. I was told by a friend though that the light spectrum given off by a 600 watt bulb is actually better at say 2.5 feet rather than 1.5 feet away from the plants-- kind of like how a sound wave needs 8 ft. to complete its period. I was just hoping someone had some scientific evidence to back it up, i can't seem to find any. i tend to only trust scholarly journals or from the vets i know.
> 
> My plants are black jack (black domina x jack herer) from clone. the pics there are two weeks into flower. i started the grow april 3rd from pretty sorry clones but it's been doing well. i have a full journal if anyone is interested. i know i had lots of questions at the beginning so i try to post anything that may be helpful.


I'm not scientific or a veteran grower. I been going a year now... but I am convinced closer the light to the buds = tighter, denser, more resiny buds. Close as you can get is the game for me. And I think I'm doing good. Bomb ass nugs if I do say so myself, lol.

Here's the final video for this grow... I think. Love to all the classic 600 members and a hearty welcome to the newcomers. It's a blast in here.
[youtube]BJpbMP4jDLM[/youtube]


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Robert Paulson said:


> do u have any pics of that before harvest? how many plants? what strain?
> 
> you're not curing your bud with light on it are you?


the link is in my sig to the grow, nah i don't cure with the lights that stuff hurts the THC on tha buds. 5 plants in 3 gallons the journal was day by day took 100 days total. Strain was a unknown sativa strain i grabbed from a 45.00 sack. the smell is fruity and the taste is not completly developed w/o curing, right now its a almond coffee taste never had it come out that way before, but this strain was random. the ash is white as schoolbook paper. that makes me happy the 24 day flush paid off, i can't cough on this shit no matter how much i inhale. woot woot.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 2, 2010)

nice video jig, looks like you have had a great harvest. are u gonna be making hash with all that trim


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> No its not true Bongkong. My purp mother has been shooting hairs for months and shes still putting out clones under 18/6. The time to flower is really when ever you want. The smaller the plant is when forced to flower the shorter it will remain. Obviously if you veg for a good length you can get a larger yield. But ive tried this too and have had plants grow right into my lights and fry. Remember most strains will double in size or even triple after 12/12 photo peroid is induced. Really just when ever you are ready to flower. Peeps over here do all kinds of whacky experiments and all have great sucess. Hope this helps dude. Peace 1BMM


I agree, I got all my clones in the greenhouse, they are not even on 18/6, just natural lights from gods own 600 watter. They are also shwoing first hairs but I am going to keep veggin them for a few more weeks until my flower tent is empty. Harvesting is going to start new week, first flush at the weekend for the 8 weeker (Casey Jones) then mid week will flush the HB's (the 8-9 weekers) then the OG Kush girls that are always better left into the 9th week, then the Blackjack and NY47 the follwing week. By that time I will have added some new girls to the flower tent so it's almost like that word that gets bantered about, Perpertual.....something about that word that I don't like!!!!

Have a good day peeps,

DST


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> No its not true Bongkong. My purp mother has been shooting hairs for months and shes still putting out clones under 18/6. The time to flower is really when ever you want. The smaller the plant is when forced to flower the shorter it will remain. Obviously if you veg for a good length you can get a larger yield. But ive tried this too and have had plants grow right into my lights and fry. Remember most strains will double in size or even triple after 12/12 photo peroid is induced. Really just when ever you are ready to flower. Peeps over here do all kinds of whacky experiments and all have great sucess. Hope this helps dude. Peace 1BMM


 
I thought that if you kept your mothers in a 24hour cycle it was better so that they can not flower. From what I understand, you give the plants some night for a good root system to make bigger buds. If youre using clones and mothers what would you need to make a fat root system fast?? With time it will get that way right?? Thanks for the info on the preflowering....I guess Im too late I already put it into 12/12 cycle today ehhh what can you do??


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> I thought that if you kept your mothers in a 24hour cycle it was better so that they can not flower. From what I understand, you give the plants some night for a good root system to make bigger buds. If youre using clones and mothers what would you need to make a fat root system fast?? With time it will get that way right?? Thanks for the info on the preflowering....I guess Im too late I already put it into 12/12 cycle today ehhh what can you do??


Just put it back into veg cycle, 1 day won't do it harm.......


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 3, 2010)

maybe I will but I might just keep it in there. I mean it is a foot tall and its been vegging for 5 weeks now how long do you guys veg yours. I let my OG get to 24 inches before I flowered it and it only took a month to get that tall but it hasnt even grown 10 inches since then.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2010)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> Just finished drying now for a 10-15 day cure, yeilded 8.11oz. Here are some pictures, this was my first time with a 600w. how did i do?


look like ur setting urself up for possetion with intent to supply with all those deals made up I hope u didnt put em all in baggies aswell and got em stashed together with a money clip lol. Bud looks lish tho nice one.


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 3, 2010)

i was doing a little cleaning in my room lastnight and found,,,,, f&*#ing spider mites on 1 of my jtr's!! little bastards. they had already spun a web on her. the girls were due for a serenade bath yesterday, but got an azamx bath instead. it's amazing how fast those things can get into your grow. i spent a few hours last weekend checking everything over and didn't see anything other than a few daddylonglegs. 
i also reconfigured my set up lastnight and i've decided to switch up my reflectors to cooltubes and add a ac to the room that pull my intake air to try to fix the heat issues i've been having. i'm only running 1 light in the box right now, and with the door open with me working in there and the regular house lights on, the box got up to 89 degrees. hopeing to have everything switched out by next week, as i have 10 babies itching to to go in the box.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

good luck with the mites mrheadie, hopefully those babies you got are not itchin because of mites......ooooh-er, I have come over all itchy meself, lol. Fekkin hate mites!!!


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 3, 2010)

DST said:


> good luck with the mites mrheadie, hopefully those babies you got are not itchin because of mites......ooooh-er, I have come over all itchy meself, lol. Fekkin hate mites!!!


lol. every time i have to deal with these little chits, i feel like they are crawling all over me when in the box cleaning the walls. i checked the mother/clone box and didnt see a one on any plants. i sprayed them anyway just to make sure. the azamax works great (once u figure it out). i'll hit them every 3 days for 12 days and they should be all gone. whew,, just realized how blazed i am (and im at work). i wanted to let a buddy try some of the blue haze bubble hash i made, so packed a small piece in a bowl. only took 2 rips and i'm,,,, well, ripped! my buddy said he's done working for the day and he's going fishing!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 3, 2010)

Whats good peeps. Just got back from a nice 8 mile hike in the rolling wilds of my local. I found an absolutely perfect spot for my next batch of clones. Its only accessible by foot and a will to hike in some heavy brush. Its got a fresh water sping running near by. I got my Adavanced Nutrients Heavy Harvest in lastnite. Im excited to see what these nutes will do. 

Got some rooted blue widow,purps,lemonskunk & strawberry haze clone just itching for this spot. Ill report the progress. Peace 1BMM.......


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 3, 2010)

looking good everyone! mcpurple u have a SHIT LOAD of trim! bubble hash time?  btw this thread makes me miss growing  i cant wait to start somthing again!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 3, 2010)

its not me with all the trim i think u mean jig. i am currently unable to grow marijuana


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 3, 2010)

Song Bump Devin the DUDE Doodie ashtray chopped & screwd.

[youtube]JcZLvfkLivQ[/youtube]

Going to smoke me a fatty a bump this shizznit.... 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 3, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> I thought that if you kept your mothers in a 24hour cycle it was better so that they can not flower. From what I understand, you give the plants some night for a good root system to make bigger buds. If youre using clones and mothers what would you need to make a fat root system fast?? With time it will get that way right?? Thanks for the info on the preflowering....I guess Im too late I already put it into 12/12 cycle today ehhh what can you do??


Mr DST is right. You can still reveg if you wish. I look at he 24/7 light cycle situation like this. If i was run ragged 24/7 I wouldnt perform as good as i could with a few hours rest. Thats why i let my mothers and veggers get some by god rest. Nature dont stay daylight 24/7 unless your in Alaska. So plants need rest as all living things do to live up to there full potential. jus my opinion. 1BMM peace


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 3, 2010)

4th round clones


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Mr DST is right. You can still reveg if you wish. I look at he 24/7 light cycle situation like this. If i was run ragged 24/7 I wouldnt perform as good as i could with a few hours rest. Thats why i let my mothers and veggers get some by god rest. Nature dont stay daylight 24/7 unless your in Alaska. So plants need rest as all living things do to live up to there full potential. jus my opinion. 1BMM peace


I agree, nothing like pushing your girls to the limits, but they got to have a bit of down time...

Rap a Lot for sure 1BMM!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> 4th round clones


A menage e tois.......we likey!!!


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Mr DST is right. You can still reveg if you wish. I look at he 24/7 light cycle situation like this. If i was run ragged 24/7 I wouldnt perform as good as i could with a few hours rest. Thats why i let my mothers and veggers get some by god rest. Nature dont stay daylight 24/7 unless your in Alaska. So plants need rest as all living things do to live up to there full potential. jus my opinion. 1BMM peace


No i totally agree with that totally!!!! I had just heard that and was curious thanks for clearing that up for me. I dont really do the clone thing hahahaha I like to watch thrm grow from little babies. IDK guess thats kinda weird huh??


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 4, 2010)

My First Nugs!!!!!! Im so proud and SO HAPPY I GOT A 600w. This is day 20! GROW BABY GROW! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow nice stuff man!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

DST said:


> A menage e tois.......we likey!!!


who could complain at 3 good lookin bitches in a bathtub man haha nice work willie


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 4, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> No i totally agree with that totally!!!! I had just heard that and was curious thanks for clearing that up for me. I dont really do the clone thing hahahaha I like to watch thrm grow from little babies. IDK guess thats kinda weird huh??


i like watching them grow from seed to much more then a clone.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok guys so heres the deal. DST gave me some advice and I took it, It was on supercropping and was wondering if you could let me know what maybe I did wrong if it looks ok or did I jsut kill my plant. This is my first grow and just like new parents I get freaked out about the littlest things, it was hard for me to top and plant just imagine what it was like to do this..........
Well I pinched the stem very gently and felt the membrane break. It was all good until I bent it over....then it seemed like it split down the sides. Just in the time that I did it it seems that all the bud sites are moving up towards the light......was I supposed to bend the branches a certain way??? Like should they all be facing and laying the same way???? Or all out like a spiders web??

Heres the pic of her bent over.....Im probably gonna do the same to the other one....theres like a 3 foot difference between the two plants now...in height


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Ok guys so heres the deal. DST gave me some advice and I took it, It was on supercropping and was wondering if you could let me know what maybe I did wrong if it looks ok or did I jsut kill my plant. This is my first grow and just like new parents I get freaked out about the littlest things, it was hard for me to top and plant just imagine what it was like to do this..........
> Well I pinched the stem very gently and felt the membrane break. It was all good until I bent it over....then it seemed like it split down the sides. Just in the time that I did it it seems that all the bud sites are moving up towards the light......was I supposed to bend the branches a certain way??? Like should they all be facing and laying the same way???? Or all out like a spiders web??
> 
> Heres the pic of her bent over.....Im probably gonna do the same to the other one....theres like a 3 foot difference between the two plants now...in height


looks like a good break. That's fine. Other's will have to tell you about how to direct the branches. I would think like a spider web away from the middle. Or like a wagon wheel.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 4, 2010)

looks good bong kong, u ant to bend them in a direction where they open up the most light to the lower parts of the plant


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 4, 2010)

DST said:


> A menage e tois.......we likey!!!


True That... Can I Join??? hahaaha



mcpurple said:


> i like watching them grow from seed to much more then a clone.


I wish i had a good local source for seeds vs big brother recording all my shipping activity. Thank god for mr clean



Don Gin and Ton said:


> who could complain at 3 good lookin bitches in a bathtub man haha nice work willie


Agreed and love the avatars Don. peace 1BMM


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 4, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Ok guys so heres the deal. DST gave me some advice and I took it, It was on supercropping and was wondering if you could let me know what maybe I did wrong if it looks ok or did I jsut kill my plant. This is my first grow and just like new parents I get freaked out about the littlest things, it was hard for me to top and plant just imagine what it was like to do this..........
> Well I pinched the stem very gently and felt the membrane break. It was all good until I bent it over....then it seemed like it split down the sides. Just in the time that I did it it seems that all the bud sites are moving up towards the light......was I supposed to bend the branches a certain way??? Like should they all be facing and laying the same way???? Or all out like a spiders web??
> 
> Heres the pic of her bent over.....Im probably gonna do the same to the other one....theres like a 3 foot difference between the two plants now...in height


Next time do the supercropping in veg just before you switch 12/12. I just started doing my last grow supercropping it and I can see a huge difference. I made my break about 4 nodes down from the top of plant and the branches below the break stretch like crazy while the top of the plant stunts itself for a while it repairs the break. Try to break it closer to the top and before it starts flower next time


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everybody. 600's kick mucho ass! And this thread kicks ass!


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 4, 2010)

I went with a extra long veg and double supercrop....She's a whomper!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 4, 2010)

is that how u transplant willi, with the top of the root ball higher then the new soil? is so is theri a reason. just curios


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> is that how u transplant willi, with the top of the root ball higher then the new soil? is so is theri a reason. just curios


Yea I like to do that. I notice that the roots usually dont colonize until a few inches below the dirt surface. They seem to like it that way with a little fresh air, I always have tight colonization plus i like it that way when i water because water doesnt run over the edge os bucket


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Ok guys so heres the deal. DST gave me some advice and I took it, It was on supercropping and was wondering if you could let me know what maybe I did wrong if it looks ok or did I jsut kill my plant. This is my first grow and just like new parents I get freaked out about the littlest things, it was hard for me to top and plant just imagine what it was like to do this..........
> Well I pinched the stem very gently and felt the membrane break. It was all good until I bent it over....then it seemed like it split down the sides. Just in the time that I did it it seems that all the bud sites are moving up towards the light......was I supposed to bend the branches a certain way??? Like should they all be facing and laying the same way???? Or all out like a spiders web??
> 
> 
> Heres the pic of her bent over.....Im probably gonna do the same to the other one....theres like a 3 foot difference between the two plants now...in height


Looks spot on BK. As the other says, direct the breaks to get the best shape and light penetration to lower bud site. Wit ht eOG Kush you can also gently bend as the stems are normally thiner, just use garden poles to train the branches around these. You can even start to super crop lower branches and watch them also turn back up and harden up real quick.

Like Willie said, it is better to do earlier on, then you can train to the desired shape easier...but it is still ok to do it in flower.

Peace,

DST


----------



## bender420 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey fellows, hope all is going well with fellow sixers, the pictures certain seem to suggest so.

Here is a quick update of my medicine, overall I am happy and girls look good but there are some issues I think I might have to deal with.

Heat is on the rise and getting harder and harder to deal with.

Here are the pics let me know what you fellows think. Chem is on the same nute plan as everything else but the other girls aren't showing any similar leaf clawing. Note that I am only noticing the leaf claw in the chem on the highest set of leaves on the buds. Either the chem wants to be catered to differently or this is genetics. From time to time I do run into some shots with these claws in late bloom where the grower claims it to be genetic.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 5, 2010)

So just curious..... isnt supercropping a lot like LST but more like HST (High Stress Training)?? Isnt it the same concept? And kinda another question if I have the space in my tent to grow the girls tall and use some side lighting with CFLs would that be better than LST or supercropping I feel that I may run out of room if i were to supercrop all plants at once......sometimes I just feel there is 1000 different ways to grow and they all work and I dont know which is best for me and my setup hahahaha


Thank Thank you guys I will for sure do that next time with right before I switch to 12/12.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 5, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So just curious..... isnt supercropping a lot like LST but more like HST (High Stress Training)?? Isnt it the same concept? And kinda another question if I have the space in my tent to grow the girls tall and use some side lighting with CFLs would that be better than LST or supercropping I feel that I may run out of room if i were to supercrop all plants at once......sometimes I just feel there is 1000 different ways to grow and they all work and I dont know which is best for me and my setup hahahaha
> 
> 
> Thank Thank you guys I will for sure do that next time with right before I switch to 12/12.


 Well, my personal preference is to Scrog. Its a very easy way to keep your canopy nice and even and ensure all of your buds get the same light. It is definetly lst, and is fairly simple and cheap to add to any grow room, and is especially useful if your worried about height becoming an issue. Here are a few pics of my plast run. My room is only 3.5' tall and I am running 2 6003 lights in my custom dwc. When harvest came, I got a pound per light for a total of 2 pounds from 9 plants. So heres a quick timeline of the grow













































Hopefully I'll have pics of the new round I just flipped the lights on yesterday later today.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 5, 2010)

loving that scrog setup Integra. Looks like you haul a good jar of some choke out there. Nice.

Well since its slow in here today ill do a lil story tellin. Heres a copy from my guerilla adventures. Enjoy.

Hamburger Hill. 
Morning peeps. Did a recon mission on a new location for another patch the other day. Man I think ive found the ultimate spot. Me and my buddy well call him grunt did an extensive recon hike in some hard to access bluffs. We first walked about a mile in on an old logging trail. Then jogged off another mile and found no mans land. Smack next to a freshwater creek. 

Once we decided it was a perfect location we hiked a 3/4 mile perimeter for any signs of human activity. IE trash, quad trails, deer stands,. We did discover an old quad trail about a quarter mile from our decided patch location. I assume its hunting grounds come deer season. It didnt look heavily traveled anyways, but becasue of this and that harvest season is the same as deer open season we decided well stay a good distance from the trail.

Not to bad for the amont of ground we covered. So the spot is on a bluff half way up in some heavy brush. Im talking its fkn steep. But it gets great sun light in the breaks of the tree canopy. So far so good its near a plentiful source of water incase things get dry. Loving it. Now its time for some guerilla gardening. End post.

Yes we got some RAIN!!! 
Alright man its been dryer than a nuns cunt for a few weeks. My patches in gods country got some much needed rain. And they are gone get some more here today. Im just tickled pink. 

FRIDAY

So as i was saying day 2 on hamburger hill was a nerve wracking one. It had rained that night after our recon mission and now here we go with 40 rooted clones. I havent been putting the clones in soil pots anymore because its really just a waste of time. I pull the rooting plugs out of my cloner label the strain and float them in a luch box witha lil water in the bottom. This works great. At one time a had 140 clones in it. Try that with soil pots.

Its so slick. On this new patch "Hamburger Hill" we have to hike past a few houses on the way and to make things appear innocent we drug along our fishing poles a small luch box cooler of course with the precious cargo, and a 5 gallon bucket supposedly for any fish we might catch. In the bucket some moth balls and a multipack of irish springs soap bars. 

We get to the spot and from here its a vertical hike about 1/4 mile. We had to get some water at the bottom and we start the mud bog up the hill. Holy fuck peeps what a work out. It was trully a bitch. Me and the grunt slipped fell rolled to the bottom atleast a few times lol. Thats ok. Any joe blow who would attempt that without a reason would be retarded in my book. 

Finally we reach patch spot 1 on HH. started clearing brush and shit while grunt rubbed soap bars all over the trees. Sliced a few bars up with a pocket knife and scattered moth balls. I decided instead of stopping for nutes at the garden store Id just used a lil bit of the AN summer nutes. So ok ready to plant theses lil ladies I start popping holes and spreadin nutes 16 in this first spot. Go in the coller grab two plugs full of blue widow clones and go to town planting. Just then we heard a wild turkey call. Grunt tripped out thinking it was a turkey hunter. And i admitt i was tripped aswell. It must have been a tom cause that fucker had a yotal on his ass. Nervously i kept on planting as the yotalling turkey or hunter moved closer. 

Now im almost 90% sure its a real wild turkey because ive seen them in the general area before. And the call sounded to authentic to be a hunter with a turkey call. So on the next plot. More uphill mud bogging. Did 3 more plots in the same fashion. All the while the turkey or group of moved down the ridge a bit from us. 

All in all a safe sucessful mission. Got about 34 in a few snapped off in all the falling down the fucking hill. But it was well worth it. Im a bricklayer and thats a tough job. This hike absolutely whooped my fucking ass. But im one who loves a good work out. Makes the beer taste better haha. 

Saturday

Yes we got another soaker lastnight. Hell yeah. I hope the critters left the new plants alone lastnight. If they can get a couple days in they should make it. I plan a visit here in just a couple days to see whats there. We moth balled and soaped the fuck out of this patch. Hope it works. Pics from this patch on my next visit. Until then 1BMM.......​
The indoor is limping along. I can only run 1 of my 600s without pushing temps up. Its ok im just glad to be here and smokin wich yall. Peace 1BMM
​


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 5, 2010)

some purps and morning glory from my harvest, both taste amazing,i like the taste of the mg better though!

Purps





.
..
.
MG


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Jun 5, 2010)

anyone hear use a coco mixed with soil? what percentage do you use? im thinking of doing 50 coco, 40 soil, and 10 perlite. does this sound like a good ratio?

botanicare coco gro (i wanted to use foxfarm light forest, but this will work)
fox farm ocean forest
perlite.. lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 5, 2010)

i by black gold coco mix, it has coc mixed into the soil so im sure it will be fine, i think your ratio sounds good though, the stuff i buy is more soil than coco


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 6, 2010)

I would probably do a different ratio of 50% soil and 40% coco and 10% perlite maybe. But to each his own you know....I mean honestly I think these plants would grow in clay hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2010)

100%Canna coco profesional + all the way


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 6, 2010)

I like my good old fashioned bx promix


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 6, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> I would probably do a different ratio of 50% soil and 40% coco and 10% perlite maybe. But to each his own you know....I mean honestly I think these plants would grow in clay hahahaha


yes they would i have thrown a few outdoors awhile ago in some very clay like dirt and they still were growing


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 6, 2010)

this is what i use orgnlmrwiggles. it is more soil then coco, but its ready to use omri listed and cheap, i always ad some perllite though as it holds alot of water, black gold also makes some great compost and other stuff to all very cheap, im usin some of the compost in my veggie garden

http://www.sungro.com/products_displayRetailProduct.php?product_id=45&brand_id=13 <- thats the link


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 6, 2010)

here is another link for more soils and soil conditioners, these soils are cheap and for alot and work great

http://www.blackgold.bz/products.html


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 6, 2010)

So I'm not sure there is a difference with my plants since the SCing.... I think they r just the same. But ehh what do I know right?? Hahaha just added a carmelice, the church, and G13/Hawaiian haze to the veg and they r growing quick baby. Anyone have any experience with these strains???

I'll post some pics of OG at lights on......


----------



## XxJUSTSAYNOxX (Jun 6, 2010)

cool. a thread for 600 users.

how did i not know about this before.

reading


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 6, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I'm not sure there is a difference with my plants since the SCing.... I think they r just the same. But ehh what do I know right?? Hahaha just added a carmelice, the church, and G13/Hawaiian haze to the veg and they r growing quick baby. Anyone have any experience with these strains???
> 
> I'll post some pics of OG at lights on......


GG13 grows the church and he seems to grow ir really well. i think thats who grows it golden ganja 13


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Song Bump Devin the DUDE Doodie ashtray chopped & screwd.
> 
> [youtube]JcZLvfkLivQ[/youtube]
> 
> Going to smoke me a fatty a bump this shizznit.... 1BMM


Thats my shit Devin's got some of the best smoke music


----------



## travisivart190 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys, first time grow, first time on a 600. It looks like these guys have great efficiency, I'm loving it so far. Have just a small closet grow.
Plants are:
Left Tray has a Sour Diesel(Taller, and unfortunately not too vegged out. Had major light shock) and a GDP. Those have vegged for around 6 weeks. 4 weeks on the CFL, 2 on the MH. 
Middle Tray has two small Super cheese to the left hand side, which were brought back from the death from a friend. The plant closest to the doorway is the GDP, with the Super Grape Ape, and then the Purple Kush. 
Right Tray: GDP followed by ChemDog, and Sour Diesel. 
Both the middle and right tray were vegged for around 3 weeks, and are about 5 days into flowering. 
Should be a fun little grow. Temps are all in check, and everything's looking good so far.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the new peeps, hope everyone had a great weekend. Back to crappy weather here again.

I have used soil and coco mic before. The coco I was using before was especially designed to prmote better roots around the base...I found it to be a bit of a hassle so have swithced back to my normal brand. I also use seed/cutting soil to start the girls with, then plant into coco after.

Hey BK, I think you gotta give your girls a little while before you see the effects of the Super Cropping (this is a long term thing)

Peace,

DST


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool cool. Kinda what I figured but it's always nice to be reassured hahahaha. Well I heard that OG needs to go 12-13 weeks of flowering. They started flowering on 5/11 so they're about what 3 weeks into flower so I got some time hahaha


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 7, 2010)

So its a little past lights on and the OG seems to be same like I said but I was able to get some pics in before I watered them. I am using Jacks Classic and am having some pretty good results with it I have to say. I was thinking of getting some Molasses tomorrow from the store to add....but gotta research that before since Im not really sure what to do....anywho heres some bud porn (sorta, really bad quality porn hahahaha)


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 7, 2010)

whats up guys, just wanted to share my weekend (blessing) with you. i went to my buddys yearly family reunion festival saturday for some goodtimes and great music. as always, i met some great people that i'm sure i'll be friends with forever, and i got to see some friends i only see a few times a year. as soon as i got there my buddy who was hosting the party pulled me aside to talk. he started by telling my what a good person and friend i was, and that me giving him clones for free and holding them until he was ready for them was very cool seeing that this was the only way for him to get something outside. he told me to come see him before i left because he had a present for me. we had a great time, and about 1am i was getting tired so i went to find my buddy to tell him thanks and i'll see him in a few weeks (has to pick up his clones). he brought me over to the side of his house a hands me a basket with 2 clones in it. 1 east coast sour d, and another ecsd cross. now, i've been trying to get my hands on a ecsd clone for years now with no luck other than clones dubbed ecsd (nyc desil i think), but have none of the traits. he tells me it's directly from the albany boys from ny and its for sure the real deal. he than tells me that it's all about sharing and you help those that help you. so by taking care of him for this years crop, i now have some of the genetics i've been looking for for years.
i just wanted to share this with you guys, as most of the people i talk to here seem the same way as my buddy.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Jun 7, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So its a little past lights on and the OG seems to be same like I said but I was able to get some pics in before I watered them. I am using Jacks Classic and am having some pretty good results with it I have to say. I was thinking of getting some Molasses tomorrow from the store to add....but gotta research that before since Im not really sure what to do....anywho heres some bud porn (sorta, really bad quality porn hahahaha)


Molasses is fine, I used 2 tablespoons per gallon on my grow and everything turned out okay. Went heavy on it too, used it with every watering. Hope this helps.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> whats up guys, just wanted to share my weekend (blessing) with you. i went to my buddys yearly family reunion festival saturday for some goodtimes and great music. as always, i met some great people that i'm sure i'll be friends with forever, and i got to see some friends i only see a few times a year. as soon as i got there my buddy who was hosting the party pulled me aside to talk. he started by telling my what a good person and friend i was, and that me giving him clones for free and holding them until he was ready for them was very cool seeing that this was the only way for him to get something outside. he told me to come see him before i left because he had a present for me. we had a great time, and about 1am i was getting tired so i went to find my buddy to tell him thanks and i'll see him in a few weeks (has to pick up his clones). he brought me over to the side of his house a hands me a basket with 2 clones in it. 1 east coast sour d, and another ecsd cross. now, i've been trying to get my hands on a ecsd clone for years now with no luck other than clones dubbed ecsd (nyc desil i think), but have none of the traits. he tells me it's directly from the albany boys from ny and its for sure the real deal. he than tells me that it's all about sharing and you help those that help you. so by taking care of him for this years crop, i now have some of the genetics i've been looking for for years.
> i just wanted to share this with you guys, as most of the people i talk to here seem the same way as my buddy.


Right on bro.... this is awesome. Good people rock!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 7, 2010)

travisivart190 said:


> Hey guys, first time grow, first time on a 600. It looks like these guys have great efficiency, I'm loving it so far. Have just a small closet grow.
> Plants are:
> Left Tray has a Sour Diesel(Taller, and unfortunately not too vegged out. Had major light shock) and a GDP. Those have vegged for around 6 weeks. 4 weeks on the CFL, 2 on the MH.
> Middle Tray has two small Super cheese to the left hand side, which were brought back from the death from a friend. The plant closest to the doorway is the GDP, with the Super Grape Ape, and then the Purple Kush.
> ...


nice plants, the closet looks alot ike the closet i was growing in



Wavey Crockett said:


> Molasses is fine, I used 2 tablespoons per gallon on my grow and everything turned out okay. Went heavy on it too, used it with every watering. Hope this helps.


2 tbsp should be the max i start out at 1 althoughu cant really over due. but i wouldt go past 2 tablespoons, i also used no malases every other watering so it didnt build up in the soil and attract to many ants


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 7, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Right on bro.... this is awesome. Good people rock!


ya man. these clones were given to him the day before, and he thought that "completing the circle", as he put it, was the best thing to do. the other cutting he gave me is biesil. has anyone worked with this before?


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 7, 2010)

Got me some new beans on the way......Sensi Star, AK47, Jack's Cleaner x (Grapefruit x G13) and some Chuck D (Sour Diesel x Deep Chunk). Im loving the cannacopia seeds from my last go round (lapis mountain indica and c99 x deep chunk) so I ordered the chuck d from cannacopia. Highly recommend cannacopia their seeds are bomb


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 7, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Got me some new beans on the way......Sensi Star, AK47, Jack's Cleaner x (Grapefruit x G13) and some Chuck D (Sour Diesel x Deep Chunk). Im loving the cannacopia seeds from my last go round (lapis mountain indica and c99 x deep chunk) so I ordered the chuck d from cannacopia. Highly recommend cannacopia their seeds are bomb


 

mmm those sound like some tasty strains. Im actually growing some Star 47 seeds from World of Seeds, its Sensi Star x AK47. + also got Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze, World of Seeds - New York Special and Strawberryblue. Those are my next 4 strains. Got em popped and going to!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 7, 2010)

Come check out the story of the day peeps. Hamburger Hill Round 3 haha peace 1BMM


----------



## Operation 420 (Jun 8, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> whats up guys, just wanted to share my weekend (blessing) with you. i went to my buddys yearly family reunion festival saturday for some goodtimes and great music. as always, i met some great people that i'm sure i'll be friends with forever, and i got to see some friends i only see a few times a year. as soon as i got there my buddy who was hosting the party pulled me aside to talk. he started by telling my what a good person and friend i was, and that me giving him clones for free and holding them until he was ready for them was very cool seeing that this was the only way for him to get something outside. he told me to come see him before i left because he had a present for me. we had a great time, and about 1am i was getting tired so i went to find my buddy to tell him thanks and i'll see him in a few weeks (has to pick up his clones). he brought me over to the side of his house a hands me a basket with 2 clones in it. 1 east coast sour d, and another ecsd cross. now, i've been trying to get my hands on a ecsd clone for years now with no luck other than clones dubbed ecsd (nyc desil i think), but have none of the traits. he tells me it's directly from the albany boys from ny and its for sure the real deal. he than tells me that it's all about sharing and you help those that help you. so by taking care of him for this years crop, i now have some of the genetics i've been looking for for years.
> i just wanted to share this with you guys, as most of the people i talk to here seem the same way as my buddy.


Real ECSD is some seriously dank stuff. Good things come to those who share, grats on the pickup.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 8, 2010)

Rain rain and more rain. Just loving it peeps. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Cool cool. Kinda what I figured but it's always nice to be reassured hahahaha. Well I heard that OG needs to go 12-13 weeks of flowering. They started flowering on 5/11 so they're about what 3 weeks into flower so I got some time hahaha


Most I have ever grown OG kush was 9 weeks flower.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xt-XeWnHM

good music


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xt-XeWnHM
> 
> good music


Awesome stuff McP, thanx for the share.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

wooord feeling the lvoe in the 600 today mr headie thats awesome man, what friends are for right there i know i owe a lot to a lot of good peeps onm here for helping me find some amazing genetics no names but you guys know who you are 

awesome tune mcpurp really nice slant on tribe called quest

and 1bmm if that aint the happiest dog ever haha


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and 1bmm if that aint the happiest dog ever haha


rocco looks like he's munching a mince meat Icecream....if such a think exists.... I know the Ugly Duckling has meatshakes so it could be possible.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

hahahha ive actually had a meatshake. my pal used to work in a coffee shop where they made milkshakes from scrath believe me you dont want bits of chorizo in your milkshake...


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

[youtube]vv6Mljf830c[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2010)

dude.... WTF?


----------



## HoLE (Jun 9, 2010)

hey 6 hunnners,,whats happenin,,just got back from fishing for a few days up north to find my lovely 7 of 9 are flourishing amazingly,,,,here they are 3 mysteries,,3 Northern Lights times Skunk,,and one Afghan Mafia,,,,all at 7 weeks one day vegging


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

HoLE said:


> hey 6 hunnners,,whats happenin,,just got back from fishing for a few days up north to find my lovely 7 of 9 are flourishing amazingly,,,,here they are 3 mysteries,,3 Northern Lights times Skunk,,and one Afghan Mafia,,,,all at 7 weeks one day vegging


Lookin good hole, they look ready to be flipped.

Gotta check this thing out....just wanted to share:

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/09062010/36/t/luxury-yacht-comes-free-custom-supercar-0.html


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Awesome stuff McP, thanx for the share.


no prob i thought it was a good music combo and i like instrumentals now more then songs with lyrics. everyones lyrics now are all the same shit. so i just listin to instrumentals and make the words in my head and sometimes i come up with some cool lyrics


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 9, 2010)

for the last week now all i can think about is growing marijauna again, i feel like i am going through mj growing withdraws or somthin it sux its always on my mind. and growin veggies isnt cuttin it for me. so i might start a small guerilla grow depending if i get put back on probation again


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 9, 2010)

Whats up 600 gang. Finally back to work for a few days. God i love working. For the masonman nothing is better than work for my mental well being haha. Anyways gents all the cougars in the cave started budding. The Timewarp and Super Skunk have really started shooting hairs. Probably cuz they weren't clone sluts for 2 months like the other 4 lol. They 2 are flowering just a lil slower. Lots more branches. Im gonna strip the lower branches tonight and give em a good feed. I may be able to get a couple close ups. Ill try camera is still shit. 

DST & Don G&T. Yeah Loco was power whooped for 2 days after that run haha, Loving the meat shake vid. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 9, 2010)

Mcp Yeah its addicting. After my cross breed last winter i shut down the cave. Only to find myself feinding to grow some shit. Up and running 24 hrs later haha. Just love it. Growing shit is fun man. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> for the last week now all i can think about is growing marijauna again, i feel like i am going through mj growing withdraws or somthin it sux its always on my mind. and growin veggies isnt cuttin it for me. so i might start a small guerilla grow depending if i get put back on probation again


dude i feel exactly the same i shut down to move house and havent found anywhere suitable yet its driving me crazy not having anything on the go. i did a few outdoors but think i got rumbled and someone snapped a couple over 2 still in tact but same could happen at any time if the same person comes back to check. 

good luck if you go guerilla! its just about keepin me sane tho i cant go and look at them lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> for the last week now all i can think about is growing marijauna again, i feel like i am going through mj growing withdraws or somthin it sux its always on my mind. and growin veggies isnt cuttin it for me. so i might start a small guerilla grow depending if i get put back on probation again


i'll second that!...i was so upset when i took my tent down  i'll be back soon enough though!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Has everyone stopped growing in the 600 Club, come on guys, get back on it!!!

Heres some pics of two Casey Jones finishing up...will be felled at the weekend.





A nice OG Kush cola


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/new-vertical-run-11819/985285-cj-pre-chop-10-06/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/new-vertical-run-11819/983299-babes-woods/

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

And here's my Headband Cali O cross outside enjoying the cloudy weather in Northern Europe....bah! She's in a 40 litre pot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

ill be back on it as soon as i can believe, im thinking of doing a cfl in a cardboard box grow n just not telling her indoors!

cali headband looks kanny bro nice n healthy maybe gettin a little too much water at the mo in sunny Holland,


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Yer not wrong there.....it's pissin again today and my water storage tank is full to burstin. However, it's still 20 degrees...I'd rather it was cold, at least you can wrap up.

Stealth grow...what about the niff?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

im going to get an ozone generator off ebay for about 12 bar man, westy just got one cos apparently they sort out bacteria mildew and mould. and as an added bonus no pen and ink! im actually thinking about staying put and getting one cos really apart from the extra space the only reason were moving is the place has a mould prob, all solved by the ozone genny!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Food-Ozone-Generator-Water-Air-Sterilizer-Ozonizer-/130398757132?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_HGKitchen_SmallApp_RL&hash=item1e5c5f210c


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Sterhen Healthy Product Manufacturer Guangzhou China!!! You gotta love the Chinese, even with their sweatshops...who else could produce such a thing for 12 quid!!! I wonder how healthy the workers who make it are...

Looks just the ticket though!! So you thinking off staying put then if the mould goes away?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

well im umming and aaahing means losing the newly decorated bedroom ( or my lasses new walk in wardrobe/ dressing room ) to a grow room again lol 

i dunno man see how the cards land if we see somewhere with more space for the same money we'll probably shift. probably best, keeps folk guessing, especially after the plod visit. id rather not be directly under the choppers flight path twice nightly

yeah its great engrish those boys use eh!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Choppers do my nut in, I think I am also in a flight path, but hey, that doesn't necessarily mean they are constantly checking for grows....but it doesn't exactly help the nerves.

ha, check their main website out...http://www.68555.com/ 
I had a little giggle at the picture with the Chinese guy standing next to a very European looking blonde lady....

We are trying to do business with a Chinese company at the moment...it is very hard I can tell you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

lol i didnt have you of all people down as an inter racialist D, for shame. isnt your mrs south african!?! lol jks


yeah the pork chopper is generally way too high overhead to even be looking but due to my area being a bit rough they do occaisionally come low with the lights on looking for toe rags hiding in gardens. mine is no exception


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i didnt have you of all people down as an inter racialist D, for shame. isnt your mrs south african!?! lol jks
> 
> 
> yeah the pork chopper is generally way too high overhead to even be looking but due to my area being a bit rough they do occaisionally come low with the lights on looking for toe rags hiding in gardens. mine is no exception


haha, nah man, I am not a racist in any form, it's just with my recent business dealings with this Chinese company that I found the pic of the blonde girl quite amusing on that website.....to the Chinese that blonde hair is the epitomey of Western culture....yet a lot of people in the West ain't actually blonde!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

This is cool by a person called Pogo
[youtube]cBN-CAhOYQ0[/youtube]

Link to the site with background about the track:
http://malbonnington.com/this-is-phenomenally-good-pogos-gardyn-a-trib


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2010)

just love that bru. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i feel exactly the same i shut down to move house and havent found anywhere suitable yet its driving me crazy not having anything on the go. i did a few outdoors but think i got rumbled and someone snapped a couple over 2 still in tact but same could happen at any time if the same person comes back to check.
> 
> good luck if you go guerilla! its just about keepin me sane tho i cant go and look at them lol


i think i might just do a few bagseed guerrilla plants cuz i just cant take it anymore, and like u i wont be checkin on them to much 



GNOME GROWN said:


> i'll second that!...i was so upset when i took my tent down  i'll be back soon enough though!


ididnt know you guys werent growin anymore, i need some grow counsling to keep my mind off it till i can grow again. good news though my brother has about 24 legal plants that i get to go check out soon and help with security, so at least ill be around some huge outdoor plants



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well im umming and aaahing means losing the newly decorated bedroom ( or my lasses new walk in wardrobe/ dressing room ) to a grow room again lol
> 
> i dunno man see how the cards land if we see somewhere with more space for the same money we'll probably shift. probably best, keeps folk guessing, especially after the plod visit. id rather not be directly under the choppers flight path twice nightly
> 
> yeah its great engrish those boys use eh!


we used to have choppers all the time here in oregon near croptober so they could take everyones crop right before harvest. but they fly over every where here cuz alot grow. its kinda not as bad with choppers now though cuz theri is over 30,000 legal patients in oregon so they cant pull them with out them doin something illegal


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 10, 2010)

oh and very cool vid Dst, its cool how some music can be made with simple noises.

and the plants are lookin great as always, i like the way the cali o headband is lookin, she is a sexy bitch


----------



## BUDDZY (Jun 10, 2010)

So glad to finally be part of this thread. What do you guys use to cool your 600w?
1). I just bought my stuff for my next grow. grow tent 600w dimmable with both MH and HPS; pyrex bake a round for a cool tube. Should I get 1x6" fan or 2x4" fans (one for each side of the cool tube)
2). Are the 4" fans much more quiet. Noise is my issue more than vetiliation, i have plenty of other fans for circulation.
What do you guys use to cool your 600w?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2010)

BUDDZY said:


> So glad to finally be part of this thread. What do you guys use to cool your 600w?
> 1). I just bought my stuff for my next grow. grow tent 600w dimmable with both MH and HPS; pyrex bake a round for a cool tube. Should I get 1x6" fan or 2x4" fans (one for each side of the cool tube)
> 2). Are the 4" fans much more quiet. Noise is my issue more than vetiliation, i have plenty of other fans for circulation.
> What do you guys use to cool your 600w?


I use a 6" - 465 cfm inline fan. Keeps my shiz nice and cool. I have to worry about light bleaching before heat.

And I gotta say, If I had a sister I'd be really offended, lol.

And D. I got a buddy who travels to china for business 3 or 4 times a year. I'll ask him for some contacts.


----------



## BUDDZY (Jun 10, 2010)

how loud is that fan compared to a normal room fan say 12"?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2010)

It's pretty damn loud. Definitely not 'stealth'. If silence is the key, I would say the two 4" would be better. It's funny becuase I'm not growing at the moment... and it's really weird how quiet the house is. You can actually hear my shit from the front of the house.

And 1BMM.... I fuckin love all the gurilla stories. I can just picture your ass hauling little plants through the back country. Just awesome.


----------



## BUDDZY (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks man. i appreciate it. That will be cheaper for me and easier to get. thanks a million
I'll be going with the left side set up, blowing air directly over the bulb and drawing that out with the other fan out the top exhaust of the tent


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 10, 2010)

whyd everyone stop growin? Medical Limits? 

Just in from a day of stone laying. Was quite fun and artistic. A guy ive been knowing for a couple years has been salvaging field stone and rubble from stone quarries. He finally accumulated enough scrap to veneer the outside of his house. Its preety cool looking. Ill have to get a pic tommorow to show. Have a good night peeps. 1BMM


----------



## irishboy (Jun 10, 2010)

Heres my new girls at 8 days old. there are 6 LST Hindu skunks. In Hempy Buckets made my own hybrid midum. 25% shunshine #4 & 75% perlite. under 600w led. temps been around 95F* will hit 100's soon. lets see if the less Radiant heat from led will make heat stress less at these temps?


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 10, 2010)

BUDDZY said:


> how loud is that fan compared to a normal room fan say 12"?


I have a 6 inch 435 cfm fan and its really loud. They are powerful and sound like a wind tunnel but they make noise mufflers for them


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 10, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> whyd everyone stop growin? Medical Limits?
> 
> Just in from a day of stone laying. Was quite fun and artistic. A guy ive been knowing for a couple years has been salvaging field stone and rubble from stone quarries. He finally accumulated enough scrap to veneer the outside of his house. Its preety cool looking. Ill have to get a pic tommorow to show. Have a good night peeps. 1BMM



well i had to stop because its to hot here to do indoor for myself and i cant do outdoor my self because i live in the city. so i have a legal grower for the summer season wich is ok cuz im never out of weed now but i miss growing.

But on another note i think mj growing is callin my name, i was in my back yard today when i seen a old jiffy pellet with roots and green growth so i picked it up and to my surprise it was mj growin right on top of the grass the roots seemed dry but it has one branch with green live growth. this plant had been out theri 4-5 months now on top of the ground in the cold. it has been mowed over 4 times and im sure chewed on by my dogs. so i picked her up and put her in some soil in a pot and will grow her out in some woods when i found a decent spot. for now it is hidden outside. i will also start 3-4 seeds to. i dont care what i get really i just want to grow some mj i also wont be doin updates very often on them as i want to stay a legal card holder to. i just thought it was cool this plant could go through so much and still be growin.


sorry i forgot the pics


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 10, 2010)

irishboy said:


> Heres my new girls at 8 days old. there are 6 LST Hindu skunks. In Hempy Buckets made my own hybrid midum. 25% shunshine #4 & 75% perlite. under 600w led. temps been around 95F* will hit 100's soon. lets see if the less Radiant heat from led will make heat stress less at these temps?


What your temps usually run in your room with the led? Does it stay room temperature?


----------



## irishboy (Jun 10, 2010)

without any fans and 600w led it goes up around 8F* with fans running around 2-3F*


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Jig, thanks, it's not what you know it's who you know!!!

Irishboy, looking nice for the kick off of the match!

McP, great little find, so where the hell did that appear from in your Garden? haha

First match of the World Cup today lads, hope you got yer Vuvuzelas out, hahaha.

Enjoy, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Peeps, forgot to say, I picked up a small bit of mexi melt hash last night that dna had made...anyone smoked this stuff before? 

For me it was kind similar to my bubble hash but a bit more intense....very black and sticky......only had a couple of hits from the bong with a few dots of it sprinked on top of my weed....


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xt-XeWnHM
> 
> good music


that was fuckin cool man thanks for that rep++


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2010)

hahahah what an awesome reveg mcpurp! 

DST whats the difference to normal melt hash from mexican? process or the mary jane used?


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM5MmqoUGag

mr west, that kids got some skills no doubt, but miri ben-ari is the original hiphop violinist. i was blessed enough to meet her some years back in nyc. she was in the studio where my boy was recording a track with fat man scoop and we were blessed with being able to sit in for a session. all i can is wow. amazing talent, down to earth, and not to bad on the eyes either.


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 11, 2010)

harvest report.

i cut 15 blue haze's friday 5/28 from 1 side of my box. dried for 8 days, and still curing. ended up with 209 grams off 1 600hps, so roughly .35 grams per watt. i got some work to do to reach my goal of .50-.75 grams per watt. i have 6 bushes left under the other 600, and they are looking like 35-40 grams a piece, so i should get about the same grms/watt. i tried two different approaches this run, 15 clones placed in bloom right after rooting, and 6 grown out for a 2 weeks and fimmed. they are both going to yeild around the same amount, but both have their pros and cons. sea of green is easier to manage with cleaning and treating plants, but their is more soil to deal with, and plants in general (twice as many). the bushes are harder to clean and treat, but easier for prep and disposal of the soil. so i guess it's all about preference. both the sea of green and the fimmed plants yielded the same amount of grams per watt.


----------



## randk21 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Group 600!

I've spent alot of time looking, seaching, etc, etc. I have a real basic question, I just do not understand the math involved? I LOVE 600's! I have a two 4 x 8 rooms for budding. trying to do a perpetual grow cycle, will let you know how it goes. anyways, lol Should I narrow the rooms down to 4 x 4 ft? I only want to use a 600 hps per room, with Growflux vented reflector. 

Basically, I have 32 sq ft. per 600. Should i cut back to 16 sq ft.? I would like to be a little low to right on for foot candles per square foot. Not looking to go over the top due to restrictions on power consumption, available outlets, heat etc.

Any input or direction (links) would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Jig, thanks, it's not what you know it's who you know!!!
> 
> Irishboy, looking nice for the kick off of the match!
> 
> ...


no it was a plant i uprooted while doin indoor about 5 months ago and i tossed it out in my back yard and it has been mowed over 4 times and went through winter cold, dogs, and with out any root in the ground.



mr west said:


> that was fuckin cool man thanks for that rep++


no prob. i love all music mainly intrumentals though. all lyrics now are startin to suk, except eminems new album



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah what an awesome reveg mcpurp!
> 
> DST whats the difference to normal melt hash from mexican? process or the mary jane used?


well it seems it has already started to veg their is some small normal leafs already. and this one wasnt flowered just tossed out in veg as i didnt like the traits of this plant at the time but since it lived its goin to live all summer hopefully. it should start growin great now though. it had quite a bit of roots already and i put it in some 100 percent organic soil with some compost she should take off soon



mrheadie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM5MmqoUGag
> 
> mr west, that kids got some skills no doubt, but miri ben-ari is the original hiphop violinist. i was blessed enough to meet her some years back in nyc. she was in the studio where my boy was recording a track with fat man scoop and we were blessed with being able to sit in for a session. all i can is wow. amazing talent, down to earth, and not to bad on the eyes either.


i saw these ones to, and yes she is great but i think the kid outdid her on that one song


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 11, 2010)

randk21 said:


> Hey Group 600!
> 
> I've spent alot of time looking, seaching, etc, etc. I have a real basic question, I just do not understand the math involved? I LOVE 600's! I have a two 4 x 8 rooms for budding. trying to do a perpetual grow cycle, will let you know how it goes. anyways, lol Should I narrow the rooms down to 4 x 4 ft? I only want to use a 600 hps per room, with Growflux vented reflector.
> 
> ...


Yea I would make the rooms smaller with 4x4 ft floor and mylar the walls. My option is the main grow area for a 600 is 3x3ft every bud outside that area gets samller and less dense


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 11, 2010)

randk21, you might want to go alittle smaller than 4x4. at 4x4=16 sq' your going to get about 37 watts per sq'. 3.5'x3.5' would be pretty good, 3'x3' would be even better. at 3.5'x3.5'=12.25 sq', your going to have about 49 watts per sq'. at 3'x3'=9 sq', your going to have almost 67 watts per sq'. i run 2 600's in a 6'x3.5'=21 sq' and i get about 57 watts per sq', so i'm right in ther middle. from what i've seen over the years is that watts per sq' can make a huge difference in yield, so i always try to stay on the high end.

mcpurple, your right, that kid did his thing. i would love to see a hip hop violin battle between them!!! that would be fricken great! i have the miri ben-ari mix cd, and she rips it pretty good on a few tracks. im gonna have to try to find a cd from the new kid.


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha my response barely made any sence...Blame it on the weed Lol. Randk21 I used to have my 600 hanging in my spare bedroom but recently I got a 4x4 grow tent and I can see a huge difference in my yield with the tent. You waste alot of light inside a room thats too big


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 11, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> randk21, you might want to go alittle smaller than 4x4. at 4x4=16 sq' your going to get about 37 watts per sq'. 3.5'x3.5' would be pretty good, 3'x3' would be even better. at 3.5'x3.5'=12.25 sq', your going to have about 49 watts per sq'. at 3'x3'=9 sq', your going to have almost 67 watts per sq'. i run 2 600's in a 6'x3.5'=21 sq' and i get about 57 watts per sq', so i'm right in ther middle. from what i've seen over the years is that watts per sq' can make a huge difference in yield, so i always try to stay on the high end.
> 
> mcpurple, your right, that kid did his thing. i would love to see a hip hop violin battle between them!!! that would be fricken great! i have the miri ben-ari mix cd, and she rips it pretty good on a few tracks. im gonna have to try to find a cd from the new kid.


u got any other names for her songs i can check out, and i dont know if the kid has an album or not, i just found that song after listing to the girl violinist


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2010)

I ran 650 watts in a 2' x 3' closet. I really liked the results.


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> u got any other names for her songs i can check out, and i dont know if the kid has an album or not, i just found that song after listing to the girl violinist


sunshine to the rain is a great song. its her palying with lyrics by scarface and anthony hamilton. miss melody, fly away (love this track), and 4 flat tires are really good too. i havent heard he new cd, but i know the mixtape had allot of what was recorded for her actual record.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok so I am not sure how they are doing...... I look at other peoples OG journals and I am about 30days into flower and my bud production doesnts seem to be well off. Dont get me wrong as you can see in the photos that I do have some buds on my plants but however I dont think that they are as much as others.

The plabnt with no buds on it is a WW plnat that I just added a few days ago to the tent. It was been in there for about a week and already has tons of hairs on it. Anyways I just ordered some new beans from Nirvana all fem of course. Strains are, BlackJack, AK-48, Full Moon, and Wonder Women!!!! Hella excited to see them started. The Carmelice and Church are doing very well now and are about 6" tall with tons of leaves on them. G13 got started a little late so its a little behind but I seems to be wanting to catch up quickly. I have a couple more WW going woth this group one is with the Carmelice and Church and one is with the G13 so I think I got the plan started well with making sure I always have something growing something flowering and something curing......​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah what an awesome reveg mcpurp!
> 
> DST whats the difference to normal melt hash from mexican? process or the mary jane used?


Sorry Don, couldn't tell ya. Not even sure what this is or what the process is....



randk21 said:


> Hey Group 600!
> 
> I've spent alot of time looking, seaching, etc, etc. I have a real basic question, I just do not understand the math involved? I LOVE 600's! I have a two 4 x 8 rooms for budding. trying to do a perpetual grow cycle, will let you know how it goes. anyways, lol Should I narrow the rooms down to 4 x 4 ft? I only want to use a 600 hps per room, with Growflux vented reflector.
> 
> ...


If your reflectors direct your lights enough and and there is not a massive amount of light leakage, I think the extra room, incase of would be better, so if you can direct the light and if the hood is cooled, I would leave the rooms. Each to their own.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Ok so I am not sure how they are doing...... I look at other peoples OG journals and I am about 30days into flower and my bud production doesnts seem to be well off. Dont get me wrong as you can see in the photos that I do have some buds on my plants but however I dont think that they are as much as others.
> 
> The plabnt with no buds on it is a WW plnat that I just added a few days ago to the tent. It was been in there for about a week and already has tons of hairs on it. Anyways I just ordered some new beans from Nirvana all fem of course. Strains are, BlackJack, AK-48, Full Moon, and Wonder Women!!!! Hella excited to see them started. The Carmelice and Church are doing very well now and are about 6" tall with tons of leaves on them. G13 got started a little late so its a little behind but I seems to be wanting to catch up quickly. I have a couple more WW going woth this group one is with the Carmelice and Church and one is with the G13 so I think I got the plan started well with making sure I always have something growing something flowering and something curing......​
> 
> ...


they look okay, they'll fatten up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking real nice Bongkong. Like the perpetual order youve choosen

On another note does anybody know if theres a substitute for








Ran slap out and need to get something quick. Last feed on the flowering ladies was 1 cap full grow big 2 cap fulls tiger bloom and a 1/4 tsp open sesame to 2 gal of water. left out for 2 days to evap the clorine out and such. They seem to be happy and healthy. 

Heres a few pics i took lastnite. My cam sucks balls. 


Overview all plants stripped of the lower branches and last clones in the caddy. 


damn camera. Its old. Timewarp first flowers forming


Super Skunk lil cola developing. 

Off to gods country to check the land of smote patches. sneaking along the fkn cam hah pics to come. got a few monsters out there. 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2010)

Im running 4*600w lights, does that count for this thread?


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Im running 4*600w lights, does that count for this thread?


That should just about do it, lol. Welcome aboard whodanation, grow looks tight, Peace, DST.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, some nice updates since the last time I logged on. 

Integra, that is one hell of a job. Seriously bro hats of to you man, that is sweeeeet.

BongKong, very nice looking OG, reminds me of growing OG. Hope to see some high res shots of her soon. 

Anyways, I am gonna share a quick update from my log with my fellow SIXERS.

Very interesting to be growing very different strains of medicine at the same time, could be a bit hectic mixing different nute ratios but I guess once in a while it is worth it.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

Those of you who frequent my journal will have seen it there, but this is for all at the 600, what a mind fek doing it was, I did forget a few days, and was away a few days as well, but there is around 130 pics that have gone into this, as well as a little vid at the end....so enjoy.

[youtube]5efrJpD28TU[/youtube]


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Those of you who frequent my journal will have seen it there, but this is for all at the 600, what a mind fek doing it was, I did forget a few days, and was away a few days as well, but there is around 130 pics that have gone into this, as well as a little vid at the end....so enjoy.
> 
> [youtube]5efrJpD28TU[/youtube]



Cool, I saw it again. It is just a blast to watch them grow from start to finish in matter of minutes. I don't have a PC near my grow area, but I was thinking of using a cheap web cam and record the grow from start to finish and speeding it up. It would be super nice have a time in motion for all the plants every round.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Cool, I saw it again. It is just a blast to watch them grow from start to finish in matter of minutes. I don't have a PC near my grow area, but I was thinking of using a cheap web cam and record the grow from start to finish and speeding it up. It would be super nice have a time in motion for all the plants every round.


Not sure if you can do it, but can you set your web cam to take a pic every hour or so? now that would be cool. the thing about this is I started it without really planning it out...as you do when you are stoned sometimes, haha. But I got into the swerve of it with positioning the plant etc, but getting the right angly to take a pic from above is tricky.


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2010)

i still canny see iit D dunno why tho wmg wont let me see it?


----------



## randk21 (Jun 12, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Yea I would make the rooms smaller with 4x4 ft floor and mylar the walls. My option is the main grow area for a 600 is 3x3ft every bud outside that area gets samller and less dense


3 x 3 wow lol! So much for my idea of 16 plants with sexy 1 oz colas' ahh damn.. so what do you think.. 6- 8 plants in that amount of area?
Thanks for the input, I figured this thread would have alot of knowledge, tried and tested yea know.


----------



## randk21 (Jun 12, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> randk21, you might want to go alittle smaller than 4x4. at 4x4=16 sq' your going to get about 37 watts per sq'. 3.5'x3.5' would be pretty good, 3'x3' would be even better. at 3.5'x3.5'=12.25 sq', your going to have about 49 watts per sq'. at 3'x3'=9 sq', your going to have almost 67 watts per sq'. i run 2 600's in a 6'x3.5'=21 sq' and i get about 57 watts per sq', so i'm right in ther middle. from what i've seen over the years is that watts per sq' can make a huge difference in yield, so i always try to stay on the high end.
> 
> mcpurple, your right, that kid did his thing. i would love to see a hip hop violin battle between them!!! that would be fricken great! i have the miri ben-ari mix cd, and she rips it pretty good on a few tracks. im gonna have to try to find a cd from the new kid.




MrHeadie, Yield and quality is what I'm all about, I'm thinking I'll try the 3.5' x 3.5' for the 49 watts/sq ft. Its a little below your 57 watts/sq ft, but if you have good results, I am hoping mine should be decent. Question, how many plants do you fit in your 6 x 3.5 area, and what method (scrog,etc)

Do you have a journal to check out?
Thanks


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Im running 4*600w lights, does that count for this thread?


Nice setup whodat. Liking the light cooling rig. Need to do that meself.



DST said:


> Those of you who frequent my journal will have seen it there, but this is for all at the 600, what a mind fek doing it was, I did forget a few days, and was away a few days as well, but there is around 130 pics that have gone into this, as well as a little vid at the end....so enjoy.
> 
> [youtube]5efrJpD28TU[/youtube]


Awesome Vid D. Very neat to see the plan going through its life stages in order. Cool. 

Just about to peel out for the weekend to tend my gang of ladies. Have a good weekend all. Peace 1BMM


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 12, 2010)

randk21, no journal for now. my state is still illegal, and i'm very leary of posting pics. my last run i did 2 different methods. on one side i ran 15 clones (sea of green) placed in bloom immediatly after rooting, on the other side i'm running 6 clones vegged for 20 days and fimmed. i pulled the sea of green a few weeks ago an got 209 grms dried, so thats .35 grms per watt. my goal is .50-.75, so i still have some kinks to works out. on the side with the 6 bushes i should yield about the same 200+ grms, so my grams per watt should be the about the same. i had allot of heat issues this run and that def slowed things down and they didn't produce like normal. the next run i'm going to try a scrog to see if their are any benifits for my set up. 

oh ya, i love the sig. great movie. that was one of the lines that stuck with me i my younger (thug) years.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 12, 2010)

sweet video D check these ones out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iIO6TrlSHs


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, Im still growing. Here are a few pics from my update earlier this week. The is day 3 of 12/12.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 12, 2010)

looks great integra, whats the smaller plant on the right hand side of the screen i mean what strain. she looks kinda sick


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> looks great integra, whats the smaller plant on the right hand side of the screen i mean what strain. she looks kinda sick


 I have 4 Piss clones on the left side that were vegged for 4 weeks and look great, on the right side are 5 Blue Kush clones again. They aren't sick, I just put them into flower almost as soon as they rooted and they are/were still greening up initially sice being cut. All of my clones go through this phase.But they are already much greener and better looking since I took the pic, but you'll see that next week. I got that blue Kush dialed in from start to finish now, so I cant wait to see how she turns out this run, but if I get at least the same pound a light as last run, I'll be happy. I got .75 gram per watt last run, Im shooting for the ever elusive 1 gram per watt this run. Everyone need goals right?

But here's a pic from the last update of just those Kush and its much easier to tell they are young clones...


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 12, 2010)

randk21 said:


> 3 x 3 wow lol! So much for my idea of 16 plants with sexy 1 oz colas' ahh damn.. so what do you think.. 6- 8 plants in that amount of area?
> Thanks for the input, I figured this thread would have alot of knowledge, tried and tested yea know.


I dont have a journal on here either I just some pics here and there. I used to keep 9 plants under my 600 vegged to around 14-16 inches but I startred to feel myyields werent as good as they could be. The plants were always fighting and shading each other and it was hotter at canopy level with them bunched together. I just recently got a grow tent and I cut back on my number of plants to 6 and this time I supercropped them all. I can visually see a huge difference in the amount and size of the buds.Im expecting no less than 16 oz. Most guys on here that grow with a single light seem to get the best yields with the Scrog technique


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 12, 2010)

Snuck a pic from gods country. Guerilla style.



Do you guys think she looks healthy? I cant tell if the browning leaves are a deficiancy or what. I know the insects have been munching on this one. Theres a bunch of plants in this patch. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Dr High (Jun 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Snuck a pic from gods country. Guerilla style.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think she looks healthy? I cant tell if the browning leaves are a deficiancy or what. I know the insects have been munching on this one. Theres a bunch of plants in this patch. Peace 1BMM


Definitely something munching, but its healthy.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 12, 2010)

Got some organic insectacide for the next round. lil munchers beware haha peace 1bmm


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats the thing about Guerilla grows I guess, they are never going to look as pretty as an indoor. She looks good though old parts!!!!

Got some of my girls in the ground yesterday...!!

Peace bru, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2010)

How do I join this so called CLUB 600? Is it exclusive? LOL!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> How do I join this so called CLUB 600? Is it exclusive? LOL!


You just need to post....so I guess you have joined this so called 600 Club, haha. Welcome.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey folks, here my update from my journal for my outdoor experiment....



DST said:


> In between the football matches we popped out to lay some of the guerilla girls. when we returned to the site I was happy becuase it didn't look like anyone had been there, the road to it was totally overgrown.....anyway, we shall see how it goes. It's planted in long grass/reeds close to a dijk so the ground was very moist, hopefully not to heavy for the, I did add some coco but didn't really dig too deep. I also added some organic feed I picked up at my garden centre, and some micro nutrient and ph control pellets. There are 8 reasonable looking girls out, and 3 not so great.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it doesn't get munched by something, or destroyed by someone
> 
> ...


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is my white bubba at 5 weeks. 600w lucagrow


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

I think that deserves to be a bit larger....nice


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 13, 2010)

That plant there DST also might be a 7 week strain. It is now the 6th week and hairs are starting to brown and trichomes are 90% cloudy 10%clear. I wont cut until i am sure but it looks like i will be cutting down sometime in the 7th week. I had to tie some of the branches together due to them falling over from the weight. Also just noticed the 2 other pics are from a different pheno. It is going atleast 9 weeks. Here is the 7 weeker.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> That plant there DST also might be a 7 week strain. It is now the 6th week and hairs are starting to brown and trichomes are 90% cloudy 10%clear. I wont cut until i am sure but it looks like i will be cutting down sometime in the 7th week. I had to tie some of the branches together due to them falling over from the weight. Also just noticed the 2 other pics are from a different pheno. It is going atleast 9 weeks. Here is the 7 weeker.


Looks great, looks like it could keep going if you wanted as well, Real frostyness!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's some of the stuff I am chopping this week coming....


Various Headbands:










Little Headband (still alive after its nose dive last week)

Still a little bit dirty...lol


Thelma (Headband)







OG Kush:






Blackjack, will be flushed with some water in the next couple of days...on it's way out already...:


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

I miss my headbands already D lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> I miss my headbands already D lol.


Yeh, that sweaty armpit smell that you described them as can be quite addictive, haha......


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

I still have about a quart of the nicest one and bout half of the one that reminded me of afgani and lots and lots of wembley that smells of hay lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey D looking like a nice guerilla patch there my nug. I would put some mothballs around the yins and shave up a few bars of heavy perfume bar soap. Irish springs brand seems to work. Those 2 should keep the animals away. So far since i started doing this i havent lost a plant. You can also put a milk crate over them till they get established. The first works better though. Good luck bra. Headbands Rockin too bra. Peace 1BMM


----------



## cowboy916 (Jun 13, 2010)

What's up club 600
Purple Kush day 43 12/12















Sour Grapes day 43 12/12


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 13, 2010)

Lookin Very good sur. And welcome to the Club 600. I dont think weve had a purple kush grow on here yet. Looking tasty. How are you growing those ladies?


----------



## randk21 (Jun 13, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> randk21, no journal for now. my state is still illegal, and i'm very leary of posting pics. my last run i did 2 different methods. on one side i ran 15 clones (sea of green) placed in bloom immediatly after rooting, on the other side i'm running 6 clones vegged for 20 days and fimmed. i pulled the sea of green a few weeks ago an got 209 grms dried, so thats .35 grms per watt. my goal is .50-.75, so i still have some kinks to works out. on the side with the 6 bushes i should yield about the same 200+ grms, so my grams per watt should be the about the same. i had allot of heat issues this run and that def slowed things down and they didn't produce like normal. the next run i'm going to try a scrog to see if their are any benifits for my set up.
> 
> oh ya, i love the sig. great movie. that was one of the lines that stuck with me i my younger (thug) years.


Younger "thug" years hahaha - I love Deniro's movies! 
So what was the problem with your heat? I plan on using a cool tube hydrosun hood, I want to get a large enough inline fan 400-500 cfm to pump some fresh outdoor air through a vent already in the foundation. Hoping 400-500 cfm is enought to cool two 600's and divert some as an intake for co2 (fresh air)

Seeing what the guys on here are pulling off is amazing, i can't wait to have my own results..


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

deserving of a bump, welcome Cowboy.


cowboy916 said:


> What's up club 600
> Purple Kush day 43 12/12
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboy916 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks bad here's my setup.I have a 6'x8' shed with a 4'x6'x7' flower room and a 4'x2'x7' veg room started Sour Grapes, Purple Kush and Mr. Nice let them flower for 32 days then I added a Shiva Skunk, Grand Dad Purps and XJ-13. In my veg room I have a Blue Dream, OG Kush and Green Crack that will replace the first 3 as they finish my hope is that around every 30 to 45 days I will be harvesting 3 plants on that system. It seems like the Purple Kush will be the first to finish maybe 15 to 20 days i'm thinking as I already have some amber trichs but this being my first grow I don't really know how long it takes to get to 50% amber.
600w Hortilux 4" aircooled hood
50/50 FFOF/peralite soil mix in smart pots
Fox Farms nutes including the trio
4" active air fan
12"x4" Phat Filter Carbon
5000 btu a/c


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys I got a weird little question...I feel taht the 3 gallon pots I have my OG in are getting root bound...I think I can see some roots popping out the bottom. I was wondering if it was too late to be transplanting them to say maybe 5 gallon grow bags ( I have some from a friend )?? Will this hurt them or should I just make sure that I am watering them more often....thanks guys seems like I have forever till they will be done. 4 MORE WEEKS AHHHHH


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey 600! just checkin in and seeing how everyone is doing. Cowboy916 those look tastyyyyyyy. Here are pics of my current flowering batch. Day 29. My First time around so be gentle on me.


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 14, 2010)

randk21 said:


> Younger "thug" years hahaha - I love Deniro's movies!
> So what was the problem with your heat? I plan on using a cool tube hydrosun hood, I want to get a large enough inline fan 400-500 cfm to pump some fresh outdoor air through a vent already in the foundation. Hoping 400-500 cfm is enought to cool two 600's and divert some as an intake for co2 (fresh air)
> 
> Seeing what the guys on here are pulling off is amazing, i can't wait to have my own results..


deniros the best. we use to watch goodfellas 2-3 times a day sometimes. we would just keep the tape (yes, i said tape. i'm old) palying over and over. "the irish pricks here to take all you ginnies money" jimmy conway. 

the heat issues im dealing with definately affected this last run. i'm running 2 air cooled euro reflectors with a 6" vortex pulling air over them. while running both lamps, the temps were at 100, with 1 lamp i its in the low 90's. i just picked up 2 cooltubes and an additional 4" exhaust fan to see if this helps. i'm thinking that the euro reflectors don't cool as good as the tubes, and they also dont seal completely air tight. i was just running the exhaust air into another room in my basement, but yeterday i ran the exhaust out of the house, so that should help too. i only have problems this time of year (spring and summer), but i would like to keep the room going 12 months a year if possible.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 14, 2010)

yep i hear you there mrheadie. keeping cool all day long is tough. Ive had to put an ac unit in my room though im not running and light cooling hoods at all yet.. Going to order some cool tubes aswell. Or diy some.


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> yep i hear you there mrheadie. keeping cool all day long is tough. Ive had to put an ac unit in my room though im not running and light cooling hoods at all yet.. Going to order some cool tubes aswell. Or diy some.


ya man, my boy has 4 cooltubes with the same fan as me, and he can keep his temps in the low 80's. i can hold my hand on the back of the cooltubes, but if i were to try that with my reflectors, i would burn my hand. i'm looking into the portable ac/dehumidifier units for the room as well, but i want to see how the new reflectors and exhaust fan work before spending another 500$.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great Benefit420!!! No need to be gentle on you me thinks!!! You are gonna be a happy smoker soon!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 14, 2010)

Whats good peeps. Thought id share a few work pics with yall. Enjoy




Haha my new avatar. lol







peace 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 14, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Hey guys I got a weird little question...I feel taht the 3 gallon pots I have my OG in are getting root bound...I think I can see some roots popping out the bottom. I was wondering if it was too late to be transplanting them to say maybe 5 gallon grow bags ( I have some from a friend )?? Will this hurt them or should I just make sure that I am watering them more often....thanks guys seems like I have forever till they will be done. 4 MORE WEEKS AHHHHH



well the roots always shoot to the bottom of the pots first before they spread through out the rest of the pot. so how long have they been in thew grow bags. and is it showin any rootbound signs beside roots on the bottom. i woud keep them in what theri in since 4 weeks only left of flower. just water whenever they need it not more often


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice work masonman!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks whodat. Im a Saints fan aswell WHO DAT peace 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2010)

Who dat said they gonna grow that dank!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool looking stuff 1BMM, love the new Avatar bru!!


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 14, 2010)

great work masonman. i miss working in the field so much. i bet you take allot of pride when you step back at look at what you've created, i know i did. now a days i sit writing bids and taking phone orders all day. i only get out once in a while for on site bidding. no sense of accomplishment when i leave at the end of the day (except when i get home to the girls, now theirs an accomplishment). not many guys in my area work with natural stone anymore. it's all cast veneer out here. out of the 50-60 mason customers i have, i bet only 4-5 still work with natural stone. in my opion, thiers nothing like the look of some good natural though.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Some pics for the 600...
headband


headband - casey jones


casey jones


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 14, 2010)

looking good dst.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2010)

Woah bro.... nice haul. Looking like Germany taking on Australia. DST is going for the gold with the og kush and casey jones. Looks so good my friend. I want to just reach out and grab some off the computer screen.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Cool looking stuff 1BMM, love the new Avatar bru!!





mrheadie said:


> great work masonman. i miss working in the field so much. i bet you take allot of pride when you step back at look at what you've created, i know i did. now a days i sit writing bids and taking phone orders all day. i only get out once in a while for on site bidding. no sense of accomplishment when i leave at the end of the day (except when i get home to the girls, now theirs an accomplishment). not many guys in my area work with natural stone anymore. it's all cast veneer out here. out of the 50-60 mason customers i have, i bet only 4-5 still work with natural stone. in my opion, thiers nothing like the look of some good natural though.





jigfresh said:


> Woah bro.... nice haul. Looking like Germany taking on Australia. DST is going for the gold with the og kush and casey jones. Looks so good my friend. I want to just reach out and grab some off the computer screen.


Thanks guys i do take alot of pride in my work. Being 3rd generation I aught know my shit lol. Me and grunt got a nice chuckle from the gorilla haha. Love my job when im working. 


Holy sheep shit D!!!! Nice freaking haul bru.... 

My mothers are showing there colas off. Small but its coming along. Wish i could run my other 600. Just to damn hot in there. Anyways im feeding the ladies foxfarms soil diet. Got some more bat shit on wheels. FF bigbloom. I dont have alot of experience with other nutes, but ff does a nice job from my exp. Finally my man curtis came through with a chunk of Sour D. MMM love that shit. ill get a few pics of the progress up 2marow lol. peace 1BMM


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is some dried nug shots of my floja.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

This is my update, I figured I put the whole thing in since We were having a small pic run.
Piss & Blue Kush 10th day of 12/12
PH 5.9
PPM 750-775
Res Temp 71F
Rm Temp 79F
RH 48%
CO2 PPM 660




















Piss Close-ups






























Blue Kush Close-ups


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

N1K and Integra, lovely shots partners!!

Whats the background to the Floja n1k?


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well the roots always shoot to the bottom of the pots first before they spread through out the rest of the pot. so how long have they been in thew grow bags. and is it showin any rootbound signs beside roots on the bottom. i woud keep them in what theri in since 4 weeks only left of flower. just water whenever they need it not more often


No they dont look root bound at all. I dont see a difference with them at all. Except for the fact taht they are sucking up water and nutes like nobodies business. They arent in grow bags they are in 3 gallon pots and I just have the 5 gallon bags laying around....


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 15, 2010)

DST said:


> N1K and Integra, lovely shots partners!!
> 
> Whats the background to the Floja n1k?


Floja is Dj Shorts Flo x Outlaws Double Purple Doja. It is great for my anxiety, it is real smooth and slight taste of blue berry.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> No they dont look root bound at all. I dont see a difference with them at all. Except for the fact taht they are sucking up water and nutes like nobodies business. They arent in grow bags they are in 3 gallon pots and I just have the 5 gallon bags laying around....


Hey BK, I would agree with McP, no need to repott unless there is undues stress. Roots at the bottom are good, this should kill of the root tips and then promoted more root branching from the tap root, giving a much better coverage throughout the pot of your root system. Up-potting will only lead to possible stress, watering problems (knowing when you need to water, etc) You want all the plants energy going into the flowers! God luck.

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Flo Joe - was she not a really fast USA sprinter!!! Sounds real nice.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2010)

some sativa4 weeks from seed tora bora main stemtora bora from the topwhite russian(on left)&og 18(on right)6 more in",then to flowersame white russian(2 weeks of flower)same og 18xskunksame plant




ahh..more ogstocking upthats odd,more of that sativaharvest picswhite russian600...


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Ameretto Disaronno...yum! Yer weed is also looking yum Genuity....whats' the deal with the buds in the fridge? I always find that makes em very moist...


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Ameretto Disaronno...yum! Yer weed is also looking yum Genuity....whats' the deal with the buds in the fridge? I always find that makes em very moist...


not much with the buds in the fridge,just keeps 'em fresh till i get room in the dehydrater.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> not much with the buds in the fridge,just keeps 'em fresh till i get room in the dehydrater.


Dehydrator?. Does that work well for drying. Obviously it does but im curious. How does the finished bud look genuity. And how much can you dry at a time? peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 15, 2010)

OK folks. Drum roll please haha. Finally Finally I got some BUD PORN!!!

All plants are 3 weeks into flower under a single 600watter HPS


White Widow


Blue Widow


Trainwreck


Strawberry Haze


Super Skunk


Time Warp

So excited to be finally flowering. May experiment later in flower with running my other 600 with an MH bulb for a few hours a day. I read that it can produce more Trichs with a dual spectrum.

Thats it for now. Will show more later. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice stash Genuity. Hey go in the fridge and get me a bud haha. Nice haul there bud.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dehydrators work well on low heat and can dry herb in 24hrs on that setting(105F) but it does kill some of the potency and makes for harsher smoke since the chlorophyll has almost no time to break down. I only use it if I just harvested and am out of herb or drying samples to see how the weed is doing. I would definetly never use it on an entire harvest since the quiality goes down a very noticable ammount. And believe me, I have run several different kinds of herb through mine on several different setting and it is never as good as good old hang dry.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Bumping for the Badman!!!! Sweet mate.


1badmasonman said:


> OK folks. Drum roll please haha. Finally Finally I got some BUD PORN!!!
> 
> All plants are 3 weeks into flower under a single 600watter HPS
> 
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> not much with the buds in the fridge,just keeps 'em fresh till i get room in the dehydrater.


i would think a dehydrator would trap some of the chlorophyll in the buds cuz its drying faster


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Talking about hanging buds....here's an OG Kush doing exactly that


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 15, 2010)

looks delicious D


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

well gents (and ladies) all looking amazing over here on the 600  some wicked pics, keep up the good work


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2010)

it takes me about 6 days to dry,2 weeks to cure^^thats what i get.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice thanks for sharing Genuity


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats funny, I have the exact same dehydrator. Ebay?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2010)

What is up with that dehydrator?!?!?! Its awesome!!!
These Ladies at day 15- 12/12.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Talking about hanging buds....here's an OG Kush doing exactly that





1badmasonman said:


> OK folks. Drum roll please haha. Finally Finally I got some BUD PORN!!!
> 
> All plants are 3 weeks into flower under a single 600watter HPS
> 
> ...





Integra21 said:


> This is my update, I figured I put the whole thing in since We were having a small pic run.
> Piss & Blue Kush 10th day of 12/12
> PH 5.9
> PPM 750-775
> ...


Just fantastic fellows. The update look mind blowing. Wonderful harvests, just great all around. 
This thread was a great idea DST.

So here I am gonna sneak in a quick update from my thread.

Peace out Sixers.

Peep this track by MF Doom - My Favorite Ladies, while checking out my fav ladies. 

[video=youtube;fMsnrVm0F5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMsnrVm0F5U[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Great track Bender, love MF Doom....him and his Mask.

And nice pics as well. The Jupiter OG, is that finishing up quicker than the others?


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Great track Bender, love MF Doom....him and his Mask.
> 
> And nice pics as well. The Jupiter OG, is that finishing up quicker than the others?


Hey D, thanks brah. OH my bad bro, the JO was sprayed with a high dose of green cure to stop/prevent the PM. A lot of these tired cuts are so prone to PM, especially OG. So the red hairs are from the foliar spray not natural maturity.
BTW JO smells dank as hell, it is like a little rock. BTW I don't have any clones of her and she only has one stem. The friend I got it from lost her, so know I will be rejuvenating her like you after I snip the gram worth of top cola after harvest. Remember that she barely got any light in the first 2 weeks of bloom, so if I can successfully get her back to veg after harvest I think I will be able to up her yield a good bit under the HPS. 


MF DOOM is indeed sick. Many years ago, I was really curious who the hell this guy is, it took me forever to find a picture of him without a mask back in the day. LOL, now there is a video of him with those pics.

[video=youtube;yTBjUdyOQU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTBjUdyOQU4&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

cool....lots of work and investigation went into putting that together......I also like Kurt Masta with his Mexican wrestling masks and big beards. He was sporting his big beard when I saw him and Keith play in the Dam last year.....


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 16, 2010)

i really feel old watching that. i remember mf on the gas face track, and a few other underground records i had of him. funny, not many people know about him in my circles.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 16, 2010)

genuity said:


> it takes me about 6 days to dry,2 weeks to cure^^thats what i get.


cool lil device, 6 days isnt to fast i thought they would dry in like a day. mine usally take 6-10 days hang drying


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys... finally jarring all the buds. Here's a couple pics. There was 10 and 3/4 ounces of Querkle and just over 8 grams of Odyssey.

Querkle:






Odyssey:






Querkle 10.75 oz:






Blossom worn out by too much Football:


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like there are a lot of happy beings in the Jig household, jars of week, many varietys, snoozing cats, football on the screen, and all other sorts of stuff. Fantastic bru. keep up the good work all round.

Peace,

DST

Edit...and now with the pic bump I was supposed to paste


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 16, 2010)

Querkle under one 600


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 16, 2010)

dj short blue moonshine


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice indeed bru. Looks kinda like Jigs....the querkle that is.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks yea its a very colorful strain and smelly

one smells of bubblegum and the other very sour like a og kush or sour deisel


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

I am growing a bit of a cross of the querkle at the mo. Deep Purple crossed with Querkle...deeppurplequerkle, I think its got a great sound to it when you say it.....lol


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 16, 2010)

lol..that sounds incredibly dank. the querkle reeks up any room its in


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2010)

Day 16n- 12/12


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

Houston....I DON'T think we got a problem here!


We love the canopy. (we being the Royal we, lol)


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

yes we do DST royal we, collective we. We all agree thats some niceness right there


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Houston....I DON'T think we got a problem here!
> 
> 
> We love the canopy. (we being the Royal we, lol)


That picture brings me joy.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2010)

We (being me and my ladies) salute you your majesty. hahah! Thanks for the rep and props.
I love the 600 club!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 17, 2010)

i think this is one of the biggest threads now on RIU, im not sure though. the club is huge and still growing.

I think DST deserves a round of applause for creating a great thread for all to come and make it the best thread.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 17, 2010)

hup hup holland


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 17, 2010)

Agreed MCP. Agreed


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 17, 2010)

Houston....I DON'T think we got a problem here!


I second That DST. Lovely sea o green there Who DAT said they gone grow that DANK!!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

Sheesh guys, make me blush, it's all you lot that make the thread happen. Much respect to all.

Saturday is the day for the swap over, the last ladies will come down and the new veg patch will go in, here's the last few pics from the girls vegging in the green house.



And this is my Cheese...Kaas as some peeps call it.


Will post some pics of the harvest when it is down in full.

Thanks again people and happy growing, smoking, or whatever you be doing.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

all hail mr DST for creating more than just awesome weed but for making the 600 club wot it is today with his ever constant replys to ppls posts and questions>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> big fat LA Cheese joint, fully cheesey taste with a heavey indi body stone to accompany the buzzing head


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2010)

for the entire 600 club,and the 600 affiliates..


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd like to turn in my pictorial application to join the 600 club. 87 ladies in a 5'x5' area.
View attachment 999082View attachment 999081


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 17, 2010)

very nice setup like the vert growing, cant wait to see those things flower


----------



## blower (Jun 17, 2010)

What do y'all recommend for cooling down a room? Like a computer fan oR something bigger? For ducting connecting to hps600


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

blower said:


> What do y'all recommend for cooling down a room? Like a computer fan oR something bigger? For ducting connecting to hps600


Hey Blower, you still asking about cooling. Get yourself a decent inline fan...computer fans aint big enough for a 600hps. I have a ruck 125L if that helps. Cost me 99 euro.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 18, 2010)

So heres a little wanna be bud porn for ya....its like cheap 70s porn hahahaaha Ohhh and I got some new seeds from Nirvana I am sooo stoked!! I have to wait a couple weeks so that way they will be ok for when I move... Some of the fan leaves are starting to turn yellow though and I am only 36 days into flower...maybe I should up my nutes huh. OG seem to be able to take anything you throw at them

The WW is coming in really nice too its the one with the smaller buds.......


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

As you go through flower fan leaves often do turn yellow....you just need to be careful at what rate they turn yellow. Looks like some of the leaves have a bit of nute burn, so I would cut back on something...what are you feeding them at the moment BK? They have for sure exploded though, looks like you'll get some nice smoke. Keep up the good work.

Peace, DST


----------



## corners (Jun 18, 2010)

Depends on how much closer you can get your lights


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

corners said:


> Depends on how much closer you can get your lights


Hey Corners, well thanks for looking into the 600 thread, it's normally better to reply with the quote you are commenting on so that people know what your reaction is about.......anyway, all are welcome so please share what you got.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy all!
600-watt grower here, just finishing up my 6th grow (a week or so to go, maybe less). It's been a long strange trip, and only promises to get stranger!
Growbox is 48" x 48" x 60" tall, ducted reflector box (465-cfm, vented outside through a window adapter with 8" ducting), 18" fan enclosed & built into one of the walls with DIY oscillating vanes, two 10" fans sucking fresh air in from a window adapter. Using a Galaxy digital ballast and Eye Hortilux Super HPS for flowering, and a Sunmaster Cool Deluxe mH for vegging.
This grow is two Matanuska Thunderfuck, one White Widow, and one Red Dragon, in 5-gallon buckets with FFOF soil, and using Pure Blend (Pro Grow, Pro Bloom, Berry Sweet, and Liquid Karma).
Next grow was just planted five days ago and all are sprouted (nine Red Dragon seeds) and doing fine (starting them out under 6x 40-watt T12 FL bulbs, then will move them into the growbox when current grow is finished).
Will be doing an LST grow with them (will be my first LST grow, though I had to use LST twice for each plant on my current grow when they threatened to out grow my growbox after switching to 12/12, but looking forward to LST when the plants are young), and will also be using 3.3-gallon pots.
My current grow is 104 days from planting the seeds (45 days of Vegging, and 59 days of Flowering so far).
Have been sampling buds from various spots on each plant for a couple of weeks, and they are all potent as fuck (will fade me in a couple of tokes, then a strong, dry chinese eyes creeper couch-lock high sets in for a long ride).
Anywho, attached are pics I took when the lights came on tonight.
Will post harvest pics later, but I will be only harvesting the buds that are ready, so the remaining buds at lower levels can more fully mature and bulk up.
Looking forward to an LST grow where the buds will be harvested at the same time.

*1st pic is all four plants, 
2nd pics is half of the kola from the Red Dragon (which is the tall plant in the lower left corner of the photo),
and the third pic is a closeup of the tip of the same Red Dragon kola.

**the large fan leaves are came out with the funky dark center due to my camera's "white point compensation". They are uniform in color to the naked eye, and are only showing normal late-flowering yellowing

Growbox mk-5.0 (due to minor upgrades the current version is now at mk-5.7)


*Had to do a quick camoflage job to it when the landlord posted a 24-hour entry notice to inspect fire alarms & plumbing. Was a week from starting the flowering cycle, so the 4 plants weren't stinky enough to notice over the smell of a freshly (and strategically) brewed pot of coffee. Just took a bunch of boxes left over from moving in and cut the faces & corners off (leaving just enough to give them a 3-D look) and screwed them to the outside of the growbox to make it look like a stack of moving boxes, then put more storoge containers up on top of the fake stack of boxes to complete the illusion.
The landlord and a maintainence man came into the room to check the smoke alarms and were no more than 2 feet from it. They both looked at the "stack of boxes" for about 1 second each before moving on to the next bedroom to check the other smoke alarm. They didn't even bat an eyelash becuase they saw what their brain told them was there: just a stack of boxes. (*keep in mind that the little fan on the floor and power cords were stashed away out of sight and not in use)


Oscillating vanes for the 18" wall fan (the fan is suspended in the wall opening and sucks air up through an external low-profile duct that routes cool air from the floor up into the duct and up to the fan where it's blown out over the tops of the plants)


----------



## Trollin (Jun 18, 2010)

DoobieBrother said:


> Howdy all!
> 600-watt grower here, just finishing up my 6th grow (a week or so to go, maybe less). It's been a long strange trip, and only promises to get stranger!
> Growbox is 48" x 48" x 60" tall, ducted reflector box (465-cfm, vented outside through a window adapter with 8" ducting), 18" fan enclosed & built in to one of the walls with DIY oscillating vanes, two 10" fans sucking fresh air in from a window adapter. Using a Galaxy digital ballast and Eye Hortilux Super HPS for flowering, and a Sunmaster Cool Deluxe mH for vegging.
> This grow is two Matanuska Thunderfuck, one White Widow, and one Red Dragon, in 5-gallon buckets with FFOF soil, and using Pure Blend (Pro Grow, Pro Bloom, Berry Sweet, and Liquid Karma).
> ...


They look really nice! Im actually jealous. Hope you have a great time with your yield!


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 18, 2010)

Strictly seedless, I got to set up a vertical garden at my store! Wow dude. Those things are awesome! I've heard about pounds coming out of those things. Pricey though, eh?

I've got a 600 Watt MH conversion bulb. I think I qualify! Would appreciate tips for my gals too. First run through.


----------



## P00T (Jun 18, 2010)

First time grower, 2 600s. Grow link in sig.
How's it goin' Club 600?


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2010)

quick Q? how many times do you move your plants?
from takeing pics,to moveing to water.
do you see/think any ill effects comes from too much movement?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2010)

@Trollin: 
thanks for the kind words! 
I'll be thinking of of my brothers & sisters here on RIU as I enjoy the fruits of my labor. 
Am working my way through this entire thread and am blown away by what others are doing with their grows. 
I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Trollin (Jun 18, 2010)

I think everyone has a lot to learn. (especially me) hehe. make sure to post once you have harvested! I'd like to see how Crystalized she is.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 18, 2010)

mouthmeetsoap my vertical grow was built by me for around $120 a tier, plus lights and cooltubes. I use a 70 gallon res, and a 9000 btu A/C. The yields are around 2 pounds, 2 pounds out of a 5'x5' area is quite a site to see.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2010)

genuity said:


> quick Q? how many times do you move your plants?
> from takeing pics,to moveing to water.
> do you see/think any ill effects comes from too much movement?


If your question is open to anyone to answer:
I turn my plants every 2 days (1/2 turn each time), and rotate them in the growbox every watering (take out each plant to water and put it back in the box one space clockwise from where I took it from). I try not to touch the buds, and only handle the leaves when I have to. I do flex the main trunk when it's young & green to strengthen it, but other than that I rarely touch my plant's leaves & buds (takes away THC chrystals from buds, and I worry about damaging the pistils, and the leave's stomata).
That being said, the growers who've been kind enough to show me their set ups handle their plants & buds pretty vigorously with seemingly no ill effects.
They handle their plants in ways I would consider "rough", but I always forget just how amazingly strong & resilient a cannabis plant actually is, so I know I am babying my plants more than necessary.
The biggest risk for me when moving, turning, and rotating my plants is bending of branches (easily repaired with a loose wrap of cardboard taped around the crimped area of the branch).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2010)

@strictly seedleSs-
Would love to do a vertical grow like yours, and will do so when I'm back in a house instead of an apartment. 
Have seen other people's vertical grows and was blown away. 
Truly a wonder to behold!


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2010)

DoobieBrother said:


> If your question is open to anyone to answer:
> I turn my plants every 2 days (1/2 turn each time), and rotate them in the growbox every watering (take out each plant to water and put it back in the box one space clockwise from where I took it from). I try not to touch the buds, and only handle the leaves when I have to. I do flex the main trunk when it's young & green to strengthen it, but other than that I rarely touch my plant's leaves & buds (takes away THC chrystals from buds, and I worry about damaging the pistils, and the leave's stomata).
> That being said, the growers who've been kind enough to show me their set ups handle their plants & buds pretty vigorously with seemingly no ill effects.
> They handle their plants in ways I would consider "rough", but I always forget just how amazingly strong & resilient a cannabis plant actually is, so I know I am babying my plants more than necessary.
> The biggest risk for me when moving, turning, and rotating my plants is bending of branches (easily repaired with a loose wrap of cardboard taped around the crimped area of the branch).


thanks for your reply,and yes the question is open to all who have input.


----------



## blower (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup thanks Dst. Inline fan it is. No bathroom fan? Because I mean my grow space is not that big


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW lots of action today. 

DST them veggers look ready to pack on some lovely buds. Love the non-stop cycle you have going D.


Nice Vert grow there Seedless. What variety do you have there. OR did i miss that?


Coming right along BongKong.


Now theres a crafty setup. Nice work Doobie.

And welcome to all newcomers. There are alot of cool peeps here who dont mind at all helping out with questions. We all learn here from eachother and its a cool hangout. Stick around awhile peeps and adopt our mascot Roger 600 watter. You can download him into your sig. Good luck with everybodies grows. peace 1bmm.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 18, 2010)

I have OG, Platinum OG, and Blue Dream. There are a couple singles in there also, Romulan, Banana OG, and Banana Kush.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice variety there Seedless. Theres a few ive never heard of. Bananna kush, That sounds yummy. I heard that the romulans are some kill tooo..


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 18, 2010)

romulan is my goto strain for outdoors, but it does awesome indoors too. big yields, unique smell, beautiful buds, and the heart of a lion. the banana og is my favorite strain, i havent grown the banana kush yet.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds cool Seedless. Im looking for a good hardy outdoor strain for next year. Got a good variety going now. Seems my purp strain is the hardest fighter in the wilds. ??? Ive noticed the strains i got from GHS are kinda hard to clone and root. With the exception of the BW from ufo


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2010)

blower said:


> Yup thanks Dst. Inline fan it is. No bathroom fan? Because I mean my grow space is not that big


The better fan you have, the better your grow will be...




genuity said:


> quick Q? how many times do you move your plants?
> from takeing pics,to moveing to water.
> do you see/think any ill effects comes from too much movement?


On average twice per week to water....I try to be carefull, this thought has gone through my mind, but I don't think it should have any detriemntal effect since wind naturally moves plants....however I was thinking, do my plants think there is an earthquake everytime I water them....!!! But they seem to be okay.



1badmasonman said:


> Sounds cool Seedless. Im looking for a good hardy outdoor strain for next year. Got a good variety going now. Seems my purp strain is the hardest fighter in the wilds. ??? Ive noticed the strains i got from GHS are kinda hard to clone and root. With the exception of the BW from ufo


Hey 1Bmm, thanks for making everyone feel welcome old partner.....GHS....bah, boo, lot of poo!! hahaha. Thelma is getting chopped, and the veggers are going in for their 12/12 routine...busy day at DST's potting shed.

Later peeps, will share some of the pics.

Have a good one, and at least the US football (soccer) team are trying to play Football....ffs England pull the digit out of the rear end guys.

Hup Hup Holland!!!!


----------



## irishboy (Jun 19, 2010)

maybe some of you guys can help me on this question i have?
i just bought some 29% H2O2. i was wondering do i add it to my res before adding the nutes to feed? if so how long before? or can i add it after i mix my nutes?


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 19, 2010)

DST said:


> As you go through flower fan leaves often do turn yellow....you just need to be careful at what rate they turn yellow. Looks like some of the leaves have a bit of nute burn, so I would cut back on something...what are you feeding them at the moment BK? They have for sure exploded though, looks like you'll get some nice smoke. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Peace, DST


Well ATM I am using Jacks Classic but I am not too sure about the results.....I dont really have anything to compare it to since my first grow ever is the OG that are finishing up soon. I was thinking of going with a different type and I am getting some Dutchmasters Liquid Light foliar spray here in like 3 days. You guys ever use this stuff. 

Just want to let you all know that I am truely jealous of all your grows hahaha Nice Job, and thank you soo much for all the help.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> I am getting some Dutchmasters Liquid Light foliar spray here in like 3 days. You guys ever use this stuff.


Yep... I've used it. You really need to get the penetrator spray to use with it.

Liquid light works insane bro... like steroids for veg. Lot's of big giant healthy leaves. Worth every penny in my opinion (and you know that shit is expensive).

Good luck with it.

And yes DST... usa was playing some ball for sure. Sucks about the ref. England are just crap right now. And how about spain?

also.... we have Martin Tyler and Ally McCoist as a commentary team, and damned if I can't understand a word ally is saying sometimes. Damn accent!


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 19, 2010)

DoobieBrother said:


> If your question is open to anyone to answer:
> I turn my plants every 2 days (1/2 turn each time), and rotate them in the growbox every watering (take out each plant to water and put it back in the box one space clockwise from where I took it from). I try not to touch the buds, and only handle the leaves when I have to. I do flex the main trunk when it's young & green to strengthen it, but other than that I rarely touch my plant's leaves & buds (takes away THC chrystals from buds, and I worry about damaging the pistils, and the leave's stomata).
> That being said, the growers who've been kind enough to show me their set ups handle their plants & buds pretty vigorously with seemingly no ill effects.
> They handle their plants in ways I would consider "rough", but I always forget just how amazingly strong & resilient a cannabis plant actually is, so I know I am babying my plants more than necessary.
> The biggest risk for me when moving, turning, and rotating my plants is bending of branches (easily repaired with a loose wrap of cardboard taped around the crimped area of the branch).


I did that on purpose with good results supercropping. so i can promise that you can be a little rougher hahaha


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 19, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yep... I've used it. You really need to get the penetrator spray to use with it.
> 
> Liquid light works insane bro... like steroids for veg. Lot's of big giant healthy leaves. Worth every penny in my opinion (and you know that shit is expensive).
> 
> ...


Def will get the spray too and hell yeah that shit is expensive guy was like 60 bucks and I was like no just one and he goes ya 60 bucks


----------



## Trollin (Jun 19, 2010)

I will be getting a 400w HPS soon, so ill be a club 600 (400) member haha!
if u want to see some pics, click on my sig and it links to them, ill be uploading new pics of my new HPS as soon as i get it!

thanks


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Well ATM I am using Jacks Classic but I am not too sure about the results.....I dont really have anything to compare it to since my first grow ever is the OG that are finishing up soon. I was thinking of going with a different type and I am getting some Dutchmasters Liquid Light foliar spray here in like 3 days. You guys ever use this stuff.
> 
> Just want to let you all know that I am truely jealous of all your grows hahaha Nice Job, and thank you soo much for all the help.


WARNING: Be careful if using foliar spray with OG Kush late in flower. PM is very common with OG, if you have super cropped you will have leaves pointing in funny directions, some crossing over, this is where water can collect and hey presto, bloody mould. So be carefull.



jigfresh said:


> Yep... I've used it. You really need to get the penetrator spray to use with it.
> 
> Liquid light works insane bro... like steroids for veg. Lot's of big giant healthy leaves. Worth every penny in my opinion (and you know that shit is expensive).
> 
> ...


Ally McCoist....ahahahaha. funny guy.



BongKong420 said:


> Def will get the spray too and hell yeah that shit is expensive guy was like 60 bucks and I was like no just one and he goes ya 60 bucks


Eeeck, hope it doesn't geive you pm for 60 bucks!!

HAve a good one people.

Peace, out, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2010)

Some bud I chopped this morning:


----------



## Trollin (Jun 19, 2010)

woah, that looks sooo frikken nice! share?


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2010)

nice,looks ready to smoke now.
well done.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 19, 2010)

buds look great dst. and yes to use the DM u wull need the penatrator or it wont really work, wich sux cuz it is more money to buy it. the only thing i use from DM is the reverse and penetrator. the reverse ensures u get 0 hermies and 0 seeds


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Some bud I chopped this morning:




U LUCKY MOFO them are some nice Buds i cant wait till my first harvest nice growing DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

fricken sweet buds there D, i said it over in your journo and ill say it here again, its rare to see buds that ripe. well done that patient man!


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 19, 2010)

C99 X Deep Chunk 42 days flower


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 19, 2010)

nice buds dst, thick red hairs on that beast

c99xDC is a noice on willie


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks lads, this deserves a bumps



williewill420 said:


> C99 X Deep Chunk 42 days flower


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;dFtLONl4cNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFtLONl4cNc[/video]
i'm so lifted right now...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

nice work willie! is that plant freakin massive or is your bath really small?


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice work willie! is that plant freakin massive or is your bath really small?


Thanks Don, yea she's a whomper. This time I supercropped her twice during veg. The 1st time supercropped was at 15 inches tall and the 2nd was 14 days later. I put her into flower the next day. I have another c99 x deep chunk and 2 lapis mountain indicas vegged the same way. 4 of them pretty much fill up my 4x4 ft tent. I'll take a pic inside the tent tonight


----------



## P00T (Jun 19, 2010)

lol, genuity...liftaroo!


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 19, 2010)

2 c99 x deep chunk and 2 lapis mountain indica's


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> [video=youtube;dFtLONl4cNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFtLONl4cNc[/video]
> i'm so lifted right now...


Love this, was giggling at the Brixton briefcase!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

og kush


Kush and Headband


D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2010)

you off to SA then DST?


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you off to SA then DST?


10 days time bru!


----------



## Trollin (Jun 20, 2010)

DST said:


> 10 days time bru!


South America or South Australia? ahha


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 20, 2010)

Trollin said:


> South America or South Australia? ahha


You must be from the states too Trollin Lol. They talking bout the world cup in south africa. As for myself I cant wait for the american football season to start!! Go Buckeyes


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably gonna be hated for this, but I am a Dallas Cowboys fan, and can't wait for American football to start as well. Damn, it's been long. Nothing like packing a bowl and loading the grinder up for a 3 hour football game. I love Sundays.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 20, 2010)

Go Chargers!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 20, 2010)

Its Da Bears all the way here.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 20, 2010)

i have 2 favorites my first is the seatle seahawks, and next is tampa bay Bucs


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 20, 2010)

Broooonnncccoooosssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 20, 2010)

i got Terrel Davis's autographed pic when he played in denver


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

When I was very young and first saw American Football on the television, I thought that the Dallas Cowboys were evil because I thought they were owned by J.R Ewing...ahahahahaha, but then when I was young I also wanted to be in CHiPs, (laughing at myself right at this minute.)

Off to make me dinner, laters.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice bud shots DST and Willy Will. Got some catching up to do 

New Orleans Saints fan here. Not because they won the super bowl. I used to live just outside new orleans on the gulf coast. Been a long time fan. My 2nd team def the pittsburgh Steelers. Happy Fathers Day to all. 1BMM


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cincinasty Bengals


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Jun 20, 2010)

Miami Dolphins


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2010)

Well my username speaks for itself. WHODAT!!!!! Not to try to sound like a d-bag but I got to touch the Lombardi trophy at the super-bowl parade.


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Jun 20, 2010)

back to lights......

what do yall think the diff is in % b/w 400 and 600?


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 20, 2010)

ganicsarebetter said:


> back to lights......
> 
> what do yall think the diff is in % b/w 400 and 600?


i dont understand this mabye im to stoned


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 20, 2010)

When should i switch my ballast to Super Lumens??? Ive read once in the last few weeks of flowering


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Well my username speaks for itself. WHODAT!!!!! Not to try to sound like a d-bag but I got to touch the Lombardi trophy at the super-bowl parade.


Nicety Nice Who dat. Whish i could have been there. Stayed home like a hermit and watched all by me lonesome. Not in saint territory these days haha.

DST hows the euro football going. Caught a few minutes of a game the other day. Some killer bloopers. Man that euro style football or US soccer is a full contact go getter sport. Liking it. 



ganicsarebetter said:


> back to lights......
> 
> what do yall think the diff is in % b/w 400 and 600?


All i can tell ya bra is its the best bang for the $. Period.. Its the most efficient means to the greens.



mcpurple said:


> i dont understand this mabye im to stoned


Me too smoking on some sour afgoo. Sour D * Afgan Kush. God its some devine smoke. 



Hotsause said:


> When should i switch my ballast to Super Lumens??? Ive read once in the last few weeks of flowering


Thats a nice option to have. Id just judge it by what your ladies look like. Some time when they look droopy under the light its cause they want more. Ive been noticing that with mine. Just gotta keep an eyeball on the temps and such.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got back from a nice fathers day bbq at a local landmark park. A beautiful place indeed. Anyhows took a few pics of the sleeping beauties. 




Somwheres between wk3 & 4 5.  They will tell me when there done


Sittin at my boys pad smoking a joint and what do I C1BMM


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

ganicsarebetter said:


> back to lights......
> 
> what do yall think the diff is in % b/w 400 and 600?


This question was answered on the first page of this thread.....

400w HPS = 50,000 Lumens
vs.

600w HPS = 90,000 Lum

So nearly twice as much. (Thanks Jigfresh for those figures)

Back to talking about whatever......lol.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 21, 2010)

So I know that this is already been covered a bunch of times but I am having a problem with some of my new plants that are in veg. I have 5 diffferent plants. 2 White Widow 1 Carmelice 1 The Church and 1 G13/Hawaiian Haze. I have them in a closet with a 200 watt CFL. They are as followed in the picture of all 5....Bottom Right and Left are the White Widow. The top Left is the Carmelice. The center is The Church. And finally the top right is G13/HH. On the G13 the leaves keep rolling around like a taco and I know this frome heat stress but damn what about the others.... I mean its only a 200 watt CFL and its like 10 inches away. Also take a look at the one WW that is all deformed....The leaves are all rounded off at the ends not pointy like the others....BAD GENES??

Got any ideas?? And no I am not cheating on the club.....only have one tent right now so I utilize the closet....hahahaha


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 21, 2010)

The Church! Sweet man. I've only smoked it, and really wanted a cut afterwards, but never got one. Good luck!


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I know that this is already been covered a bunch of times but I am having a problem with some of my new plants that are in veg. I have 5 diffferent plants. 2 White Widow 1 Carmelice 1 The Church and 1 G13/Hawaiian Haze. I have them in a closet with a 200 watt CFL. They are as followed in the picture of all 5....Bottom Right and Left are the White Widow. The top Left is the Carmelice. The center is The Church. And finally the top right is G13/HH. On the G13 the leaves keep rolling around like a taco and I know this frome heat stress but damn what about the others.... I mean its only a 200 watt CFL and its like 10 inches away. Also take a look at the one WW that is all deformed....The leaves are all rounded off at the ends not pointy like the others....BAD GENES??
> 
> Got any ideas?? And no I am not cheating on the club.....only have one tent right now so I utilize the closet....hahahaha


Sounds like the genetics. Whats the temps? the big cfls still pump out some heat so you need to be careful with them close to the plants. although 10 inchese shouldn't be a problem at all. The plants don't looks like they have any deficiencies so it may just be the genetics. Give them time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2010)

hotsause got it right. Broncos all the way!!! Nice mini ball there dst. you lucky dude... have a blast in SA. Nice pic 1bmm

also... some 400's only get 45,000 lumens. Less than half some 600's.


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 21, 2010)

dst, have fun watchin the wc!! i'm with the rest of the state side guys, i cant wait for 9/9/10, saints vs broncos. i hate the off season!!

on another note, did quite a bit of work this weekend. cut up 1 skunk1 (disgustingly beautiful road kill smell) and 1 bigbud friday night. i also got 2 new reflectors (cooltubes) and a new fan to try to combat my temps. we got everything preppped saterday and did another whole room bleech cleaning (still have a few spider mites). switched the whole bloom box around yesterday morning and ran some new ductwork. after we finished up, i turned everything on and shut the box tight to check the temps. let it run for 4 hrs and had 115 degrees!!!! i shut down 1 lamp and opened the door a crack and got the temps down to 80 degrees, but i still would like to run both lamps. i'm going to try a bigger vortex fan for the light exhaust, and if that doesnt work, it's going to be an ac unit in the box. i also found a chitty screw up on my part. saturday i unplugged my ezclone to check for roots and when i put the top back on, i forgot to plug it back in!! lost about 20 clones!! i had a few that had some long roots hanging in the water and they were the only to survive. i am a stoner!!!!


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> When should i switch my ballast to Super Lumens??? Ive read once in the last few weeks of flowering


Whats super lumens mean? 95,000 lumens or more? I would just keep it on that setting if was me. Maybe the light wont last as long but oh well i would be happier with the fatter buds lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> When should i switch my ballast to Super Lumens??? Ive read once in the last few weeks of flowering[/QUOTE
> 
> I switch to super lumen once i start to see vert growth slow down,around the 3rd-4th week of flower.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Whats super lumens mean? 95,000 lumens or more? I would just keep it on that setting if was me. Maybe the light wont last as long but oh well i would be happier with the fatter buds lol.


10% more lumens,i think.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

36 day young tora bora fem,i love this plant


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> Hotsause said:
> 
> 
> > When should i switch my ballast to Super Lumens??? Ive read once in the last few weeks of flowering[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks that is exactly where my grow is in its 4th week of flowering If nobodys seen my grow in here WE ARE GETTING FROSTY  check there out


yea it's that time to hit'em with a blast of lumens.looking good hotsause.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2010)

Day 21- 12/12 anyone?


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Day 21- 12/12 anyone?


looking good,
do you think they are doing so well,cause they are all the same strain??


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

sativa shot


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 21, 2010)

BongKong420




Genuity












Hotsauce




Whodatnation. WHO DAT

Excellent grows and pics peeps. Ima smoke a spliff for you guys 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 21, 2010)

Our first peeks into Who Dats grow and i got to say Damnit boy looking gggoood.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 21, 2010)

Good Night Folks


----------



## HoLE (Jun 21, 2010)

heyyyy 6 Hunners,,,,ok,,planted 9,,2 didn't germinate,,left with 7,,8 weeks vegged,,less than one week of 12/12 and I have 6 girls and one had to go,,,,,left with 3 Northern Lights,,and 3 Mystery plants that were dynamite smoke,,,,there getting quite tall,,,,,the Mylar is 5 feet high


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like you need more mylar!!!hehehe


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 21, 2010)

Since we're posting so many pics, I'll keep the ball rolling. Looks great everybody.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow guys, just awesome stuff from everybody!!!!!!! You guys fekkin rock!!! Our 600 Thread has got Veg porn, Bud Porn, Calyx Porn, Leaf Porn, Sticky porn, just green porn all over the shop!!!

1BMM, how mad is that, I was thinking just before I scrowled down, "may be need to do a pic bump since the guys are really putting it down" and hey ho, there it was. Thanx man, they are a mission, hehe.



DST

And just so I don't feel left out...heres some guerilla porn - still alive (the big 600 in the sky keeping em going)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2010)

damn its been too long since i dropped some mean pics up in here seriously you guys are all killing it, nothing but healthy sticky icky icky. 

i cant stands it i cant stands it no more im popping beans TODAY


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 22, 2010)

Should I pull off all my yellow leaves or just leave them alone


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Should I pull off all my yellow leaves or just leave them alone


I tend to give em a wee tug and if they fall off they fall off...if there is resistance I just leave em.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 22, 2010)

looking b-e-a-utiful. nothing really differnt in my op, so no pics, but im liking what im seeing from eveyone else. just found out I have a buddy that orders his supplies at wholesale...C02 PPM meter here I come!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2010)

I just started using this fuzzy logic ppm monitor controller and it rocks!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 22, 2010)

Im going to get the CAPs PPM-3 C02 meter. Its a stand alone device, about the size of an i phone, and it retails for around $400.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 22, 2010)

Whats good peeps. Just in from a brutal day of bricklaying. Ugghhh hot 98 degrees all day anf humid as a motha. Hey D I thought You was on holiday haha. Then guriilla plants are looking very healthy out in the wilds. 

Who Dat you must be running co2 ??. I assume you are. Have you noticed any increase in plant vigor using co2? 

Integra Man that set up you got is the bomb b. Whats those controllers you use on the back wall?

Off to dinner peace 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2010)

yup- its my first time using co2 and I like it alot.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been wanting to get a set but it's going to be like 200 for the whole set


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2010)

Just my monitor cost 600! I got it from a local grow shop and the people there are very nice, I dont think they would rip me off. Im gonna go online and look at the prices of my unit.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2010)

whodat-your controller looks like a $600 piece of equiptment. The unit im looking at is alot smaller.


----------



## Trollin (Jun 23, 2010)

Great news!! I just spend $400 on stuffs got me a nice 600w HPS and MH, fans, temp gauge and nute gauge.

For a newb, i went all out!


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 23, 2010)

Trollin said:


> Great news!! I just spend $400 on stuffs got me a nice 600w HPS and MH, fans, temp gauge and nute gauge.
> 
> For a newb, i went all out!


Hell yea man! You did it right. Everybody always thinks that weed just grows with dirt and water but growing chronic is a science!


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Whats good peeps. Just in from a brutal day of bricklaying. Ugghhh hot 98 degrees all day anf humid as a motha. Hey D I thought You was on holiday haha. Then guriilla plants are looking very healthy out in the wilds.
> 
> Who Dat you must be running co2 ??. I assume you are. Have you noticed any increase in plant vigor using co2?
> 
> ...


On the back wall there are 2 dual zone Thermometers/Hydrometers(small and gray), 2 constant PH/PPM/Res Temp monitors, and the silver thing is the sensor for the co2 controller. Here are pics of them all

PH/PPM/Res Temp






Thermometer&Co2 controller with my old meters on the right.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> On the back wall there are 2 dual zone Thermometers/Hydrometers(small and gray), 2 constant PH/PPM/Res Temp monitors, and the silver thing is the sensor for the co2 controller. Here are pics of them all
> 
> PH/PPM/Res Temp
> 
> ...


Nice i bet my grls would love all that ive heard alot of good things about C02 have yet to try it though. 

Anyways how is this for Day 22












MY LEAVES ARE TURNING PURPLE


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hell yea man! You did it right. Everybody always thinks that weed just grows with dirt and water but growing chronic is a science!


Lol... I just had a dude on my youtube say my setup was too complicated. Said he was gonna use 3 cfls and a bubble bucket. Anyone can grow a weed... but engineering a grow space/ environment to produce Top Shelf buds is an art and science.

And how about the football game this morning. I just can not beleive it!

*USA! USA!* 

Edit: Hotsause... Very nice looking for 22 days. Beautiful.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... I just had a dude on my youtube say my setup was too complicated. Said he was gonna use 3 cfls and a bubble bucket. Anyone can grow a weed... but engineering a grow space/ environment to produce Top Shelf buds is an art and science.
> 
> And how about the football game this morning. I just can not beleive it!
> 
> ...


Sweet like apple pie bru!


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

They look healthy and frosty, what more could a grower ask for.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hell yea man! You did it right. Everybody always thinks that weed just grows with dirt and water but growing chronic is a science!


 I SECOND THAT! def a science. Im a motha f-in scientist!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I SECOND THAT! def a science. Im a motha f-in scientist!


We need to make some RollItUp - Club 600 - green lab coats. Since we're all so scientific and shit. I mean, look at all integra's meters. More complex than my 12th grade science project... and I even won an award for that thing.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> We need to make some RollItUp - Club 600 - green lab coats. Since we're all so scientific and shit. I mean, look at all integra's meters. More complex than my 12th grade science project... and I even won an award for that thing.


 Thats funny bro. My buddy that grows in soil calls me the Mad Scientist, cause of how different my setup is, but mine yields 50% more than his. But thats oldschool versus new.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> we need to make some rollitup - club 600 - green lab coats. Since we're all so scientific and shit. I mean, look at all integra's meters. More complex than my 12th grade science project... And i even won an award for that thing.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! good stuff good stuff. Im rollin laughin because it true.


----------



## Trollin (Jun 23, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hell yea man! You did it right. Everybody always thinks that weed just grows with dirt and water but growing chronic is a science!


I could only afford 1 ballast, so no mothering yet! 
i have a cupboard that im growing in:

50cm length
115cm width

bot shelf
135cm height

top shelf
32cm height

once i get my 2nd ballast, i will cut the top shelf and put it in the middle. (flowering will be slightly bigger)
will 80cm ea will be high enough? without heating issues an whats nots


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> On the back wall there are 2 dual zone Thermometers/Hydrometers(small and gray), 2 constant PH/PPM/Res Temp monitors, and the silver thing is the sensor for the co2 controller. Here are pics of them all
> 
> PH/PPM/Res Temp
> 
> ...


Nice Integra. I intend to get my hydro in order when the colder months come. Those controllers look the buiz. Nicely done bra.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 23, 2010)

Been hard at in in the grow room today. Got rained out and figured its time to build some DIY cool tubes. 




Lots more pics and info on how i managed to pul this one of on my guerilla thread. Bump to Jig found damn near the same glass tubes you got bra. Have a good night all. 1bmm off to the fart sack


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Been hard at in in the grow room today. Got rained out and figured its time to build some DIY cool tubes.
> 
> 
> Lots more pics and info on how i managed to pul this one of on my guerilla thread. Bump to Jig found damn near the same glass tubes you got bra. Have a good night all. 1bmm off to the fart sack


Please do elaborate 1BMM. I could search your posts' or something but i just got off work smoked a bowl and feel like doing a whole lot of nothing. I will share day 24- 12/12 though since the 600 is dead today.


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lapis Mountain Indica 49 days flowering


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Please do elaborate 1BMM. I could search your posts' or something but i just got off work smoked a bowl and feel like doing a whole lot of nothing. I will share day 24- 12/12 though since the 600 is dead today.


Roger That Who Dat Thursty Thursday hehe. [youtube]tkJNyQfAprY[/youtube]



williewill420 said:


> Lapis Mountain Indica 49 days flowering


Lookin just peachy there Will


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2010)

I couldnnt see that with my blood shot eyeballs haha. fkn cheezed Go Who Dat


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2010)

Good googly moogly. what a nice bud hair doo Been smoking on some sour kush and im nighty night 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow thanks 1BMM! That vid might be just as awesome as the song! My stoned ass hat to connect the big speakers for that one! LOLOLOL. When the bird exploded my jaw droped. FKING AWESOME! 
Oh and niiiiiiice pic bro, thanks for sharing.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is some pics of my white bubba at 7 1/2 weeks.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is my Floja at 5 weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2010)

WTF!! I dint know weed could gwt that purple! LOL!
good stuff nightmare, I would blow it up for everyone to see but I dont know how hahah.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> WTF!! I dint know weed could gwt that purple! LOL!
> good stuff nightmare, I would blow it up for everyone to see but I dont know how hahah.




Nice.. The floja? wasn't that some djshort cross? looks like it will be quite tasty indeed. 1BMM fart sack bound.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2010)

Ohh and for those who ant to blow up a posted pic just click on it and it will load in full view. Then copy it X out of the page and paste it in your post, Ya Digg peace 1bmm out


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 24, 2010)

very nice pics nightmare and willie

looks dankalicious


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 24, 2010)

> Nice.. The floja? wasn't that some djshort cross? looks like it will be quite tasty indeed. 1BMM fart sack bound.


Yeah it is a Dj shorts female crossed with Outlaws Double purple doja male. This plant is one of my F2's i made it has a floral berry scent.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is my Floja at 5 weeks.


tasty.....mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 24, 2010)

View attachment 1011034

A week into 12/12.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking in yesterday...


Cheese:


Have a good Friday peeps.

DST


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 25, 2010)

Whats good 600! Medicated off some Blackberry right now, and just watered some of the babes. Took some pics aswell cause they just looked so pretty. Have a great weekend, and happy smoking!


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 25, 2010)

So its day 45 in flower and I gotta say I look at everyone elses plants and damn I am jealous hahaha!! Everything seems to be going ok but I gotta say taht I would love to get better and better at this. As I am sure all of you do as well so any advice please feel free to tear me apart hahahaaha. 

PS Gonna be moving soon for Vegas to San Diego....anyone live out that way??


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> PS Gonna be moving soon for Vegas to San Diego....anyone live out that way??


Not much help, but I'm about in the middle of LV and SD. And I'm from SD. I think you will enjoy california, it's pretty nice here.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 25, 2010)

I live a few miles from San Diego county line, Dego is awesome....way better then vegas.


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 25, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So its day 45 in flower and I gotta say I look at everyone elses plants and damn I am jealous hahaha!! Everything seems to be going ok but I gotta say taht I would love to get better and better at this. As I am sure all of you do as well so any advice please feel free to tear me apart hahahaaha.
> 
> PS Gonna be moving soon for Vegas to San Diego....anyone live out that way??


Im out here about 30 mins above San Diego Bongkong420, its a totally different grow enviroment for your babies. You will ahve 30% more RH to work with, and way cooler temps. You will love So Cal, in comparison to LV for growing. I have seen it in both places.


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking in yesterday...
> 
> 
> Cheese:
> ...


How many plants you fit around that vertical light D?


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 25, 2010)

man is everybody here from Cali? Reps for the midwest guys! Lol


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

I had just joined the 400w club 2 weeks ago, yesterday I found a deal on craigslist for a 600w that I couldn't pass up and now I'm in the 600w club! Can't wait to get my setup done, right now I'm only running a 200w cfl over some seedlings in a DR120W grow tent. Plan to make a cool tube for the 600w when it's time to flower, can't wait!


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 25, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> man is everybody here from Cali? Reps for the midwest guys! Lol


 Thats me, Illinios representing. Who says theres only the mob, unions and corrupt politicians in Chicago. Also some top knotch herb grown by yours truely.


bajafox said:


> I had just joined the 400w club 2 weeks ago, yesterday I found a deal on craigslist for a 600w that I couldn't pass up and now I'm in the 600w club! Can't wait to get my setup done, right now I'm only running a 200w cfl over some seedlings in a DR120W grow tent. Plan to make a cool tube for the 600w when it's time to flower, can't wait!


 Glad to have you on board. I think you'll like what your 600w can do compared to the 400w. I know I did. Feel free to post pics when its all up and running.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm vegging a 4 week old clone and have put 2 Jack Herer seeds that were germing for 2 days into soil this morning. I plan to veg them for a while before I throw them under that 600, can't wait though! If you wanna follow along you can click on the link in my sig, just skip to around page 50 or so  It started out as a CFL to a 400w to a 600w after I started about 6 weeks ago, lol


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 25, 2010)

You sound like you like to change shit around as much as me, but a little quicker. I started with a 100w metal halide, then went to a 400w, and then to dual 600w's. I like the setup now though, so it will probly only be little tweaks from now on. The next step is water cooling the whole room(lights, res, room and co2 generator).


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

Same here, I'm done with my 600w as far as my flowering room. My next upgrade is a cool tube, I should have everything else I need. If one of my Jack Herer seeds turn out female it will get it's own grow tent and I plan to keep it as a mother. 

I wanted a cheap grow but I'm never one to half ass anything and that's how I ended up with what I have now


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 25, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Same here, I'm done with my 600w as far as my flowering room. My next upgrade is a cool tube, I should have everything else I need. If one of my Jack Herer seeds turn out female it will get it's own grow tent and I plan to keep it as a mother.
> 
> I wanted a cheap grow but I'm never one to half ass anything and that's how I ended up with what I have now


8 months ago I had a few cfl's and a cheap fan. Now I have well over $1,000 in equipment. Worth every penny tho!


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2010)

og#18xskunk 25 day flower


----------



## bajafox (Jun 25, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> 8 months ago I had a few cfl's and a cheap fan. Now I have well over $1,000 in equipment. Worth every penny tho!


I'm sure I'll hit that mark in the next 2 months easy! Planning a DR60 grow tent for my Jack Herer mother, keep the one I have now for flowering and get another small one for vegging  As soon as the funds are there of course...


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 25, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> man is everybody here from Cali? Reps for the midwest guys! Lol


Well I am from Michigan but had moved to LV for business. Now I hate it I wanna move to San Diego. I am in the hopes of learning how and then running and or owning a dispensary.......ahhh dreamer that I am


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 25, 2010)

My other c99 x deep chunk, pheno #2. 53 days flowering


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just wanted to take a second and tell you guys to just stand back and look at what you created!!! Its awesome and you guys should be really happy and proud of yourselves!!!!!!!! Im soooo baked right now I think this might be coming out weird hahahahahaha Anyways lets see some more bud porn guys......what do you got???


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> How many plants you fit around that vertical light D?


It depends on the pots, this time I am going for slightly smaller pots for some of the girls (less veg time - they are in 5 litre pots roughly 1+ gallon) The dimensions are 1.2mx1.2m. I am also using my shelfs, so I got an extra lot up there as well...around 20-ish this time....however I just threw 3 males out yesterday.

More checking today on the regulars to see for signs of sex. I think I got 2 females from my 3 Deep PurpleQuerkles....so far. I threw a Chemcheisel and a Dazey Jones, and also a John Doe yesterday....all had bollox....and I do not plan to bread. Thinking of paying my guerilla girls a visit. 

Laters, have a good evening, and a nice Saturday 600.

Peace,

DST


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 26, 2010)

OK so I know about tricromes and how I want them to look however isnt there a chance that they could be wrong?? I mean Im on 46 days of flower and I just honestly dont know when I should harvest. Its OG Kush and I know that you guys have already told me that I shouldnt go over 65 days of flower but from what start date? The day I put them into a 12/12 or the day that the first white hairs came.....I know that I will be able to "see when they are done" but I look at other peoples OGs and mine look diffferent. I also heard that the hairs wont turn red that often.......any advice guys


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 26, 2010)

OG kush is 8 weeks from the day you put them into 12/12. I love OG kush...in my top 3.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 26, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> OK so I know about tricromes and how I want them to look however isnt there a chance that they could be wrong?? I mean Im on 46 days of flower and I just honestly dont know when I should harvest. Its OG Kush and I know that you guys have already told me that I shouldnt go over 65 days of flower but from what start date? The day I put them into a 12/12 or the day that the first white hairs came.....I know that I will be able to "see when they are done" but I look at other peoples OGs and mine look diffferent. I also heard that the hairs wont turn red that often.......any advice guys


I have never grown OG, but we have discussed this question several time in the thread and the jeneral agreed upon idea is that flowering doesnt start until you can see the first budsites developing. Thats when you start you counting on the days. With all of my previous grows with various diffferent strains, if you got by the day flowers showed, the advertised flowering time was almost dead on every time, but if I went by the day I flipped them to 12/12, every strain I have tried has finished 1-3 weeks late. Hope this helps.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 26, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I have never grown OG, but we have discussed this question several time in the thread and the jeneral agreed upon idea is that flowering doesnt start until you can see the first budsites developing. Thats when you start you counting on the days. With all of my previous grows with various diffferent strains, if you got by the day flowers showed, the advertised flowering time was almost dead on every time, but if I went by the day I flipped them to 12/12, every strain I have tried has finished 1-3 weeks late. Hope this helps.


that is spot on. i used to count when i triggered flowering and it was always ended up finishing late. 

count when you first see your hairs


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I have never grown OG, but we have discussed this question several time in the thread and the jeneral agreed upon idea is that flowering doesnt start until you can see the first budsites developing. Thats when you start you counting on the days. With all of my previous grows with various diffferent strains, if you got by the day flowers showed, the advertised flowering time was almost dead on every time, but if I went by the day I flipped them to 12/12, every strain I have tried has finished 1-3 weeks late. Hope this helps.


now that is some good info....+rep


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 26, 2010)

Intergra21 is right. it took 2 weeks since the switch to 12/12. i had to put my plant back 2 weeks. i was using CFLs only though. Now in week 4 of flowering i got a 400w hps. Sry if its a 600w.. lol


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to make us go over this info again. Thanks for the help though guys.....I'm on day 46 right now. I am almost positive that I put them into flower because I saw little white hairs. Or I saw hairs like two days after I did. So I'll just see where it's at in two weeks. I'll keep you guys posted. The colas are getting big on them though they're starting to fall over.....


----------



## HoLE (Jun 26, 2010)

everything I have grown from packaged seed,,which has been mostly Indica,,has said,,,8-10 weeks flowering period,,,,,but has always taken longer,,,,


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 26, 2010)

I have grown quite a few different cuts of OG, and different types of OG, and all of them have been finished in 8 weeks from the time the go into 12/12.


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 26, 2010)

You got any pics bongkong? The last 2 weeks is when I always see the most action


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2010)

Here some shaven raven action, not a hair in sight......yet!!!

My outdoor Headband Cali Orange cross



Guerilla girl - slightly munched:


Even more munhced:


Lanky girl:


Have a nice Sunday folks,

DST


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 27, 2010)

So I have a weird question.......How long do you guys usually veg for?? To get mine to 12' I have to veg for like 2 months.. It's been my knowledge that it should only take me around 3 months fir a whole life cycle from seed to smoke..... I am gonna start using some liquid light soon so maybe that will help but still what am I doing wrong???


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 27, 2010)

Over feeding early in the plants life will stunt your plants. I made a mistake and was feeding my floja 2 early and it took forever for them to recover. They are over 2 months old but still under a foot tall. Also some strains grow slower in veg than others.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah I haven't even fed them yet. But what you say make sense bro thanks. Another thing the leaves are all still turning yellow. Just the fan leaves though....think maybe it's nitro def?? I haven't given any nutes in a week......was gonna flush for like the rest of the time. Maybe some molasses??


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 27, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1011034
> 
> A week into 12/12.





benefit420 said:


> Whats good 600! Medicated off some Blackberry right now, and just watered some of the babes. Took some pics aswell cause they just looked so pretty. Have a great weekend, and happy smoking!





BongKong420 said:


> So its day 45 in flower and I gotta say I look at everyone elses plants and damn I am jealous hahaha!! Everything seems to be going ok but I gotta say taht I would love to get better and better at this. As I am sure all of you do as well so any advice please feel free to tear me apart hahahaaha.
> 
> PS Gonna be moving soon for Vegas to San Diego....anyone live out that way??





Integra21 said:


> Thats me, Illinios representing. Who says theres only the mob, unions and corrupt politicians in Chicago. Also some top knotch herb grown by yours truely.
> 
> So true integra. Im not in the chi but in the vacinity. Chicago is def corrupt as a mofo. Nice to have like minded peeps in our area integra.
> 
> Glad to have you on board. I think you'll like what your 600w can do compared to the 400w. I know I did. Feel free to post pics when its all up and running.





genuity said:


> og#18xskunk 25 day flower





BongKong420 said:


> Well I am from Michigan but had moved to LV for business. Now I hate it I wanna move to San Diego. I am in the hopes of learning how and then running and or owning a dispensary.......ahhh dreamer that I am





williewill420 said:


> My other c99 x deep chunk, pheno #2. 53 days flowering





DST said:


> Here some shaven raven action, not a hair in sight......yet!!!
> 
> My outdoor Headband Cali Orange cross
> 
> ...


Man everbody is killin it on the bud porn sheesh. Nice work to all. 

DST damn critters munching up the solar panels on the girls. Grrr mine all look like that to some degree. Neem oil i hear works well to keep insects off. I just picked up some organic insectacide spray. Going to give it a go. Have a restful sunday all 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 27, 2010)

Tried to do a quick pic bump but didnt work out haha. Great work to all. Laters


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2010)

Attached is a pic of what I got from two of my plants from my current grow.
The containers with the blue lids are from one of the Matanuska Thunderfuck plants and the containers on the right-hand side are from the White Widow plant.
One more Matanuska Thunderfuck and one Red Dragon to go!


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok gotta question for anybody. I just bought this truncheon ppm meter it has both the .5 and .7 conversions. Im confused as too which side i should be paying attention too. Now i been seeing that 1600 ppm is usually about the max a full flowering plant will handle. Now is that 1600 ppm at .5 conversion or 1600 ppm at .7 conversion?


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2010)

white russian 27 days 12/12
44 1/2in


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> white russian 27 days 12/12
> 44 1/2in


I like them full figured gals!


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice stuff guys. I will have pics in a couple days for you. Today starts the last two weeks. Day 48. I can almost see the finish line. I'm just mad at myself I only did two plants....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 27, 2010)

Mrs badman and myself thought yee 600 watters might enjoy some Wang Chungn haha smoke em if ya got em boys. 

[youtube]BoXu6QmxpJE[/youtube]

Peace 1bmm late


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> white russian 27 days 12/12
> 44 1/2in


damn what a tree


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 27, 2010)

A lil hip hop from my neck of tha wood 

[youtube]UGgD4XjPbPc[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> I like them full figured gals!


yea,she cant stay out the fridge...lol


1badmasonman said:


> damn what a tree


thanks,she's lovin life


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hhaha I thought it was a Christmas tree at first!!!!


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 28, 2010)

So random question......what makes someone get another green box from reps?? 100 points??


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice tree Will!!! Enjoyed the tracks on this roastin hot day in the Dam.....

Peace folks,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Ok gotta question for anybody. I just bought this truncheon ppm meter it has both the .5 and .7 conversions. Im confused as too which side i should be paying attention too. Now i been seeing that 1600 ppm is usually about the max a full flowering plant will handle. Now is that 1600 ppm at .5 conversion or 1600 ppm at .7 conversion?


Don't come to me if your plants get sick... BUT... I'm pretty sure the standard conversion is .5. Not sure, but yeah... think that's it. Also, you really want to go by what the plant says. I mean I wouldn't just run 1600 ppm for every strain during flowering. So really it doens't matter too much what the conversion is as long as you are only using one meter, feel me. If it says 1500ppm and that's too much for the plant... lower it. No matter what the conversion.

But anyways... it's a stupid system. Why would there be two conversion rates. Kinda frustrating for sure.

ANd about rep... I don't think it's that simple. My squares have been slowing down lately. The biggest thing I've noticed with rep.... the more rep someone has the more their rep counts toward you. So if a newb gives you a rep point, it's worth like 1 point. When DST gives it to you it's worth like 15 points or something. +rep for the question, lol.


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 28, 2010)

what up everyone? as always, spent a good amount of time with the girls this weekend. i had cut 2 jack the rippers, plus the few i pulled last week and needed to refill the box. now i've been having some temp issues and i was only running 1 light in my 2 light set up. in prepping the babies, i was wondering how i could fill my whole cab but keep the temps down. i remembered reading a artical in ht a few years ago about a guy running half is lights at a time flopping back and forth between lights throughout the 12 hr light cycle. i figured it couldn't hurt to give it a try, so i set my 2 lights on seperate timers that run for 3 hr 15 mins each. the lights overlap for 15 mins every 3 hours , and my exhaust fan runs the whole time. i checked the timers to make sure everything is running at the correct times and checked the temps every hr for the last 2 days. the temps are staying in the low to mid 80's (the same as running just the 1 light) and i'm able to fill my whole cab. now the artical i read, this system pushed back the harvest by a week or 2, but allowed the grower to keep everything full all summer long. i'll keep everyone posted on how this works out. might be a good solution for all us guys dealing with high temps.


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Don't come to me if your plants get sick... BUT... I'm pretty sure the standard conversion is .5. Not sure, but yeah... think that's it. Also, you really want to go by what the plant says. I mean I wouldn't just run 1600 ppm for every strain during flowering. So really it doens't matter too much what the conversion is as long as you are only using one meter, feel me. If it says 1500ppm and that's too much for the plant... lower it. No matter what the conversion.
> 
> But anyways... it's a stupid system. Why would there be two conversion rates. Kinda frustrating for sure.
> 
> ANd about rep... I don't think it's that simple. My squares have been slowing down lately. The biggest thing I've noticed with rep.... the more rep someone has the more their rep counts toward you. So if a newb gives you a rep point, it's worth like 1 point. When DST gives it to you it's worth like 15 points or something. +rep for the question, lol.


Thanks for your answer man! I been figuring out that it really is the EC that counts, not so much the ppms. But no I wouldnt just automatically bump them to 1600 tho. I know how even the different phenotypes from the same strain react different to the same levels of nutes. I did a test on the mixtures I been feeding some of my plants that got tips burnt and I was giving them about 700 ppm twice a week. So that a total of 1400 ppm giving me burnt tips. I was thinking lowering to maybe about 1250 might be golden...we'll see.


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 28, 2010)

Im off to start trimming on 1 of my mountain indica's. I'll get some pics, it purpled out really nice!


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice update 1Bad! Hope all is well bru, when you next up to see the guerilla girls? Probably not see mine for a few weeks.



jigfresh said:


> Don't come to me if your plants get sick... BUT... I'm pretty sure the standard conversion is .5. Not sure, but yeah... think that's it. Also, you really want to go by what the plant says. I mean I wouldn't just run 1600 ppm for every strain during flowering. So really it doens't matter too much what the conversion is as long as you are only using one meter, feel me. If it says 1500ppm and that's too much for the plant... lower it. No matter what the conversion.
> 
> But anyways... it's a stupid system. Why would there be two conversion rates. Kinda frustrating for sure.
> 
> ANd about rep... I don't think it's that simple. My squares have been slowing down lately. The biggest thing I've noticed with rep.... the more rep someone has the more their rep counts toward you. So if a newb gives you a rep point, it's worth like 1 point. When DST gives it to you it's worth like 15 points or something. +rep for the question, lol.


Sorry Will, missed that question when visiting earlier, but our good partner Jig seemed to sum it up correctly. I guess you could just have a meter that read, Not Hungry - A bit hungry - Happy - Getting Hungry - Fukin Starvin...or something along those lines. Feed accordingly. Well if there was a choice in the shop, I would buy that one. I tend to just look at them and think, mnnn, need to do something, lol.



mrheadie said:


> what up everyone? as always, spent a good amount of time with the girls this weekend. i had cut 2 jack the rippers, plus the few i pulled last week and needed to refill the box. now i've been having some temp issues and i was only running 1 light in my 2 light set up. in prepping the babies, i was wondering how i could fill my whole cab but keep the temps down. i remembered reading a artical in ht a few years ago about a guy running half is lights at a time flopping back and forth between lights throughout the 12 hr light cycle. i figured it couldn't hurt to give it a try, so i set my 2 lights on seperate timers that run for 3 hr 15 mins each. the lights overlap for 15 mins every 3 hours , and my exhaust fan runs the whole time. i checked the timers to make sure everything is running at the correct times and checked the temps every hr for the last 2 days. the temps are staying in the low to mid 80's (the same as running just the 1 light) and i'm able to fill my whole cab. now the artical i read, this system pushed back the harvest by a week or 2, but allowed the grower to keep everything full all summer long. i'll keep everyone posted on how this works out. might be a good solution for all us guys dealing with high temps.


I done this through flowering with my MH and HPS. Through flower an MJ plant only needs 7 hours of full sunlight....anyway, I think for optimisation purposes I would run a cool tube system for the lights to keep them full on during flowering. But keep us posted, interested to see if the timing is affected. Thanks for the share



williewill420 said:


> Im off to start trimming on 1 of my mountain indica's. I'll get some pics, it purpled out really nice!


Sounds goods.

Well done ORANJE!! Hup hup Holland, looks like I'll be watching Netherlands vs Brasil, wey hey!

Peace folks,


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 28, 2010)

dst, believe it or not, i'm already running cooltubes with a 6" vortex fan and my temps will hit 100+ with both lights running. i have a new 8" vortex on order that should be here this week to see if i can run both lights, but wanted to cover the "what if" factor when i switch it up. you know, the "what if this doesn't work either" comment i'm going to here if the fan doesn't work.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahahaha thanks everyone for all the reps. On my way into work will be back on and will post some pics of the nugs


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 28, 2010)

Good evening folks. 

Nice update 1Bad! Hope all is well bru, when you next up to see the guerilla girls? Probably not see mine for a few weeks.

Hey D I just got all caught up on my masonry work for a week or 2. Ill be checking hamburger hill tommorow afternoon. Ill bring along the cam. The rains have stopped and the suns a beaming last few days. And with all this down time ahead im going to visit my patches in gods country very soon. Going to nute feed all the plants.  going to be alot of work as some will be getting a hefty heep of horse poo. I will try to get some pics. As you know my situation there is a bit sketchy at times. I do believe all is well but pics are hard to get. They way paranoid in those parts. I will however get a few pics of some of the plants from each patch. Hope they all there yet. Excited and cant wait..... This calls for a joint and a song bump.. Got me some kill sour D and some Sugar Kush.. Pretty heavy gear  I stay fried lol 

[youtube]RVTBI39HNvQ[/youtube]

Ohh and I got some bud porn to show. Got home a bit to late lastnight and the MILFS where all snoozin. Just got in ill go snap a few pics. 1bmm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 28, 2010)

Just cheifin like a big dog herese a pic of my Trainwreck.



More pics on my thread Mrs badman wants to play golf laters.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 28, 2010)

So at the end of the plants life right before I harvest I hears I should put the girls into 48 hours of darkness?? Is this true and what is the purpose???


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 28, 2010)

Dont quote me BongKong but i believe the reason peeps do that is to make the plant think its got to put out as much trichs as it can in a last ditch effort to get pollinated. Its tricking the ole cougar into putting out lol. Thats my understanding anyone feel free to correct me if im wrong. Peace 1BMM


----------



## UrbanAerO (Jun 28, 2010)

but trichromes dont grow overnight, it takes weeks. I never tried both side by side but doesnt seem like extra trichromes are going to apear in a 48 hour period. correct me if Im wrong, but is there any actualy test on this subject?


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL thats what I was trying to figure out from the experts....anyone ever done a said by side test on this theory??


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

I have done this in the past but never done a side by side. This harvest I didn't bother with the lights off period and I haven't really seen much difference. This is like everything we do for our indoor MJ's, in essence we are trying to replicate nature. By throwing a dark period at the end the plant believes it is coming to the end of it's life and puts out extra energy into seed creation, or in the case of weed grown Sensi style, more resin pumped into the calyx's. Thats the theory as far as I am aware. There are other things that can be done like pouring freezing cold water to make the plant think it's winter.

As noted here, no one I know has done a side by side so as in most things with our beloved MJ, it will just have to remain an amatuers debate.....


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 29, 2010)

For sure I understand that. Thanks for your insight...

So has anyone on here ever thought about opening up a dispensary in their neighborhood? I mean is it truly possible to do this or is that band wagon over with......


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

Shameless Copy Edit Paste from my journal....this'll be the last pic update for a while. Will be back in a few weeks with more.

Here we go:

Thelma Headband MarkIII



OG Kush:



Divit Kush - upstairs getting lanky...


Deep Purple Querkles




Casey Jones:


Baby Casey Jones from Seed:


Starting to get frosty...smells quite strong already, almost fruity at the moment....kinda reminds me of the smell from the NY47...hopefully cheeseyness prevail.....


And here's a little Looking In shot.....


Enjoy, laters, 

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

I was wondering if the dpq's are in this update, mine are just sexing up now lol


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 29, 2010)

deep purple querkles..mmmmMMm


----------



## Mrcool360 (Jun 29, 2010)

got an update in my SIG if you want to see more pics....


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow nice stuff cool!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

nice colours man like the contrast tween the hairs and bud


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice plants Mrcool 360!


----------



## alex420cali (Jun 29, 2010)

600 watt hps
4X4X6.5 tent
5 plants

white widow
white rhino
ams
haze #1 
haze #3


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking good folks. Those girls look nice and ready Mr Cool. And welcome to Alex from 420ville. Rain today, thanks god, though my head was going to explode in the heat/humidity.....


----------



## Hot Spliff (Jun 29, 2010)

Im using a 600watter for the first time, THEY ROCK SO FAR !!!

to be honest i shoulda bought a 600w when i first started growin rather than a 250w.

nice buds pictures a few posts back, they look awesome!!! . Just started a grow journal if anyone fancys a look,

peace!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 29, 2010)

Man everbody is throwing some major buds from the 600s Great job peeps. 1bmm


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah thats why i been holding back, that and the nasty looking pm lol.


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 29, 2010)

UrbanAerO said:


> but trichromes dont grow overnight, it takes weeks. I never tried both side by side but doesnt seem like extra trichromes are going to apear in a 48 hour period. correct me if Im wrong, but is there any actualy test on this subject?


I agree with you on that urbanaero. It takes like 14 days for a newly developed trichome to mature. I've put them in dark before harvest and it doesnt do any noticeable changes(atleast that i could tell).


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess Ill throw up mine at day 29- 12/12


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

looking nice for jus over 4 weeks mate


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah thats why i been holding back, that and the nasty looking pm lol.


we would love to see your pics,no matter what.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Everybodys plants are looking nice as hell, Props Whodat. I didn feel like re-doin my post from my journal, so Im just coping and pasting. I apologize in advance for all of the pics(there's a lot). But I know every one here enjoys bud porn, so I dont think it will be to big a deal. There just old enough for the pics to start looking good.

Piss & Blue Kush Day 24 of 12/12
CO2 PPM 550
Rm Temp 79F
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 750
Res Temp 71F


























































































Some of you might notice that the saw tips on the leaves are a little more curled than last week, this was from me putting 4ml of SnowStorm Ultra into my 5gal res. It had no other advers effects on the plants, but did make those tips curl more than they were. Is this the begening of a K burn? I have had it in small ammounts on every grow of mine so far. As always, if you have any questions or comments, feel free to post them here.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

see this is wot i waas talking bout it shames me into laving the camera uncharged lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 29, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Man everbody is throwing some major buds from the 600s Great job peeps. 1bmm





mr west said:


> yeah thats why i been holding back, that and the nasty looking pm lol.





genuity said:


> we would love to see your pics,no matter what.





mr west said:


> see this is wot i waas talking bout it shames me into laving the camera uncharged lol


get ur pics out, get ur pics out, get ur pics out for the lads 

looking good over on the 600 in my absence, i'm not jelous one bit honest 

fingerez


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2010)

give me a pillow


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 29, 2010)

harvested day 60


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 29, 2010)

I been trying a new technique this grow. I been slipping 15 mL of gravy into her water Lol


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well just to update everyone on me real quick I will post some pics tomorrow of the girls(Ill try tonight in a bit...) But the colas are all falling all over the place from the wait.. And you guys say that they might double in size or wait in the last two weeks?? That makes me very excited I may get like 2oz off each plant...but we will see. Just two week left and cant wait to see them hanging. Thinking about hanging it over the bed so I can just stare hahahaha. So the bad news about today. POWER WENT OUT!!!! I lost about 3 hours of light and the AC shut off in the night and when I got up the tent was at 102!!! Obviously the power is back on now but do you think this will hurt them that much???


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, looking great as usual. You guys and your 600's certainly got it going on. Bongkong, I doubt the little light/heat damage will hurt....after all, we sometime have real cloudy days!!! And it take a while for the plants internal system to realise the light pattern is changing....you'll be right lad.

Have a great day folks.

DST


p.s There's something about the Word - CHUNK that is not so nice........just brings sickly images to my mind. lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2010)

i just planted a couple of pinapple CHUNKs lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> i just planted a couple of pinapple CHUNKs lol


Sorry guys... I just had to.

[youtube]iYObxuv3v9o[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2010)

that made me all sentimental that did sniff sniff


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry guys... I just had to.
> 
> [youtube]iYObxuv3v9o[/youtube]


Lmao Now thats one for the books


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2010)

The Goonies.....very good. hehe.


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2010)

DST said:


> The Goonies.....very good. hehe.


so what dunt u like about the word chunk?


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 30, 2010)

haha,, chunk and the truffle shuffle. i just had a really good laugh


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> so what dunt u like about the word chunk?


As i said, it just gives me notions of sickness, chunks of half digested carrot floating in....ok I'll stop now.

It's also not really a phonetically pleasing word, like say for example, "rambunctious", which inspires all sorts of feeling into one when it is uttered from the lips. It also reminds me of myself when I get on it, lol.

And I mean no offence to Chunk and his shuffling, I was a great fan of the Goonies.

Peace, DST


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 30, 2010)

HEEEEY YOOOOU GUUUUYS!!!! hahaha


----------



## Mrcool360 (Jun 30, 2010)

bongkong420 said:


> heeeey yoooou guuuuys!!!! Hahaha


hahahahahaha......l o l !!!!!


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Mrcool360 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ruuth, ruuuuth baaaabe ruuuth


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> i just planted a couple of pinapple CHUNKs lol


 Pineapple Chunk NICE! Now thats what im talking about Mr West. ThosE deep chunk crosses are heavy yielders and really tasty looking purple colors. My lapis Mountain Indica is a landrace strain from afghanistan crosses by deep chunk male and also the c99 crossed with chunk too. Both are awesome strains with long lasting killer high. Some purple pineapple NICE


----------



## williewill420 (Jun 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey everyone, looking great as usual. You guys and your 600's certainly got it going on. Bongkong, I doubt the little light/heat damage will hurt....after all, we sometime have real cloudy days!!! And it take a while for the plants internal system to realise the light pattern is changing....you'll be right lad.
> 
> Have a great day folks.
> 
> ...


Ok Dst just for you man! She will now be known only as Fat Cindy Lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 30, 2010)

...i have a contribution 2 the 600 club.......


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey 600 pals. Gor a few outdoor pis from my hamburger hill patch, Which sadly insn't doing so good. ??? I dont know why the plants just keep dissapearing. Im thinking its beacuse its on such a steep incline and the rains may be washing them out. I dont know. Ill be finding a better spot next year. However there are a few doing ok. Heres the pics.


Purps Just planted a week ago. 


Tiny little shit. Ive got now just 10 plants in this patch and most look like this. They went from rooted clone str8 into the ground and they are starting to grow. Hope they stick around.


And heres the only trainwreck clone ive been able to keep alive so far outdoors. This one is quite healthy. 

Thats all for now. Check yall later. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 30, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> ...i have a contribution 2 the 600 club.......


Looking nice Silver Haze Fiend. Welcome to club 600. What strains have you got there?. peace 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 30, 2010)

dam this thread got way big. i have bean baned for awhile but not anymore. to all and every one who posted theri pics of theri plants ( theris to many to name and i want to catch up on some subbed threads) great job they all look fuckin great u lucky dogs. i just recieved another qp from my grower got 2 ozs of jack frost witch i love, 1 ounce of permafrost and 1 of some lemon skunk. i found about 15 seeds in the lemon skunk but al were within 2 buds. so im happy gettin good seeds for free. the LS could have been grown better but its still dank. plus it was indoor and my grower is not the greatest on indoor but outdoor he is the shit. we were talkin and it sounds like he is gonna let me start goin out to the crop soon


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 30, 2010)

1BMM ..ur outdoor TW is lookin good..extra healthy ..and ive got from left top 2 right bottom...bubba kush...og kush..pineapple E..G13 diesel...sour kush and wwx bb..all about 15 days old now..except for the sour kush..


----------



## tehnick (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm also part of the 600W club, but might be moving to the 1200W club.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 30, 2010)

tehnick said:


> I'm also part of the 600W club, but might be moving to the 1200W club.


 As long as you are running 600w's thats all that matters. Otherwise I wouldnt be allowed here since Im already in the 1200w club.


----------



## tehnick (Jun 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> As long as you are running 600w's thats all that matters. Otherwise I wouldnt be allowed here since Im already in the 1200w club.


word. the plan is to convert over to rdwc now that i've got a handle on growing and have my water all dialed in. since i can only have 6 mature plants, i'm thinking rdwc with scrog is the way to go. just a matter of saving for a damned chiller, but that should be cake. i'm thinking 1200w for 6 plants should suffice, but I might sneak in my 400w mh that i use for veg in my other tent.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam this thread got way big. i have bean baned for awhile but not anymore. to all and every one who posted theri pics of theri plants ( theris to many to name and i want to catch up on some subbed threads) great job they all look fuckin great u lucky dogs. i just recieved another qp from my grower got 2 ozs of jack frost witch i love, 1 ounce of permafrost and 1 of some lemon skunk. i found about 15 seeds in the lemon skunk but al were within 2 buds. so im happy gettin good seeds for free. the LS could have been grown better but its still dank. plus it was indoor and my grower is not the greatest on indoor but outdoor he is the shit. we were talkin and it sounds like he is gonna let me start goin out to the crop soon


good to have you back.


silverhazefiend said:


> 1BMM ..ur outdoor TW is lookin good..extra healthy ..and ive got from left top 2 right bottom...bubba kush...og kush..pineapple E..G13 diesel...sour kush and wwx bb..all about 15 days old now..except for the sour kush..


nice lil gals you have,this is a good place.


tehnick said:


> I'm also part of the 600W club, but might be moving to the 1200W club.


looking good,keep it up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam this thread got way big. i have bean baned for awhile but not anymore. to all and every one who posted theri pics of theri plants ( theris to many to name and i want to catch up on some subbed threads) great job they all look fuckin great u lucky dogs. i just recieved another qp from my grower got 2 ozs of jack frost witch i love, 1 ounce of permafrost and 1 of some lemon skunk. i found about 15 seeds in the lemon skunk but al were within 2 buds. so im happy gettin good seeds for free. the LS could have been grown better but its still dank. plus it was indoor and my grower is not the greatest on indoor but outdoor he is the shit. we were talkin and it sounds like he is gonna let me start goin out to the crop soon


Welcome back ole buddy. Sounds like your stash aint in short haha. Get some pics whilst out at the crop? that would be cool. If no well then ok. We understand. glad to have ya back Mcp



tehnick said:


> I'm also part of the 600W club, but might be moving to the 1200W club.
> 
> Well ya know almost all of us in here are running 1200 watts or close to it. Its all good over here bro. the ideal here is that 600 watt lights are the best period no matter how many you run in you grow. I run 1200w and some change from the floro. We just all enjoy eachothers company over here. Welcome technick and plants looking perky.





tehnick said:


> word. the plan is to convert over to rdwc now that i've got a handle on growing and have my water all dialed in. since i can only have 6 mature plants, i'm thinking rdwc with scrog is the way to go. just a matter of saving for a damned chiller, but that should be cake. i'm thinking 1200w for 6 plants should suffice, but I might sneak in my 400w mh that i use for veg in my other tent.


Yes 1200 for 6 is quite sufficent. Thats what im doing right now. The more light the better, but got to keep them ladies cool. Check out my link. Ive got some pics of my setup left on there I think? Had to delete some pics lastnight. Had too many I guess. 

peace 600 1bmm


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 30, 2010)

tehnick said:


> word. the plan is to convert over to rdwc now that i've got a handle on growing and have my water all dialed in. since i can only have 6 mature plants, i'm thinking rdwc with scrog is the way to go. just a matter of saving for a damned chiller, but that should be cake. i'm thinking 1200w for 6 plants should suffice, but I might sneak in my 400w mh that i use for veg in my other tent.


For sure. If you get a chance, you should swing by my journal(link in sig)since what you want to run is almost identical to what I do run. Might be some ideas in there you like.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 30, 2010)

2 weeks into 12/12


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 1, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey 600 pals. Gor a few outdoor pis from my hamburger hill patch, Which sadly insn't doing so good. ??? I dont know why the plants just keep dissapearing. Im thinking its beacuse its on such a steep incline and the rains may be washing them out. I dont know. Ill be finding a better spot next year. However there are a few doing ok. Heres the pics.
> 
> 
> Purps Just planted a week ago.
> ...


So what if you were to push some pieces of wood in the ground on the downside of the hill. Maybe about a half foot away from the babies. This may work to help keep them from flushing down the hill during rain.....maybe I am just talking out of my ass though. Sounds good in my head. I would think Balsa wood like in panel sheets would work. I would let the roots grow through because its soft enough yet sturdy...But like I said ass talking here hahahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2010)

Williewill wanted some upskirts of my ladies what a pot perv.HAHAHA- I gotcha bro. Day 31- 12/12


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 1, 2010)

Just i from gods country. Checked all patches including the test plot for the AN Heavy Harvest. Sorry no pics this run. Just my balls and my word. However i did get asked if i had a cam because the plants are fucking huge. Down to just 30 but hey im happy with that. Not going to ramble to much as i have no pics to back up my rant. But next rip im feeling like its cool to take along the cam. These peeps have never seen such a variety of strains brought to them by yours truley. So Ill be getting some good photos of the ladies. All are about 5 ft tall and doing just fkn great  My 1 and only outddor blue widow is as tall as me. And im a lofty mofo. Pics to come peeps. 

Now for a lil bud porn but first gotta get my mind right  Sour kush.  And of course some good jams for that ass.

[youtube]cmYr1CgpLBU[/youtube]



Trainwreck


Strawberry Haze



Time Warp 12/12 from clone w5-6 flower



Super Skunk 12/12 from clone wk5-6



White Widow


Blue Widow. Look like she could use some N.

1BMM.... ​Last edited by 1badmasonman; 07-01-2010 at 10:53 PM. ​


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 1, 2010)

glad you outdoor plants are gettin big mason man, cant wait for the pics. and your indoor is doin great, the white widow already has a nice cola.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2010)

tora bora 10 days 12/12


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2010)

og 18xskunk 30 days 12/12


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 2, 2010)

Gotta love them trees ayy genuity. Looking stellar m8. 1BMM

Song bump for the morning doob 

[youtube]mrvOBvEtgNI[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok got a question peeps. Is anyone here familiar with the hemp species of marijuana. Im curious to know if it can pollinate MJ. So far all my research is that it may or could. Ive got a farmer willing to let me grow on his land next year but theres wild hemp all over. Dont want seeded weed if i can help it. Input anybody?. Peace and good friday to all 1BMM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 2, 2010)

A little OD from my side of the country.

Blue Diesel
View attachment 1022561
Ice

How I roll.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice Seedless. Liking the cages. They look the buis. Lovely horses aswell bro.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jul 2, 2010)

What a game by ze oranje today eh dst!

hup hup holland.

rolling a jay of some querkle and violator kush to celebrate!


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 2, 2010)

I need a little help with checking trics....I'm on my last week of flowering and I'm just a little confused on what they should look like. Should the tric be amber or just the base??? I have some amber trics but are only the base with a clear head.....I read that this may be because it's a hybrid.....any thoughts??


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> I need a little help with checking trics....I'm on my last week of flowering and I'm just a little confused on what they should look like. Should the tric be amber or just the base??? I have some amber trics but are only the base with a clear head.....I read that this may be because it's a hybrid.....any thoughts??


wish i could help,i jus chop when they look ready to smoke.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2010)

The trics dont lie.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jul 2, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> I need a little help with checking trics....I'm on my last week of flowering and I'm just a little confused on what they should look like. Should the tric be amber or just the base??? I have some amber trics but are only the base with a clear head.....I read that this may be because it's a hybrid.....any thoughts??


what time of your cycle are you checking them? if i check a plant that looks almost done first thing, they will look almost clear by the end of the day (sometimes).


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jul 2, 2010)

genuity said:


> og 18xskunk 30 days 12/12


That is some kick ass looking OG.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 3, 2010)

Usually at the end of the light cycle. 

Nation. Can you be more specific on "the trics don't lie"?? Please


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2010)

heres wen to harvest by the trichromes.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 3, 2010)

only go by the trichs at the end of the plants life when u think it is almost done i have had cloudy trichs cover my plant from begining of flower to end and afew amber to. theris a couple of good threads on when to harvest , i know one good one is by FDD, but i dont follow any of fdds threads anymore, but it has good info


----------



## williewill420 (Jul 3, 2010)

A little late on this report but Im getting closer to my 1 pound and more goal. The 3 euforias I harvested 2 weeks ago yielded me 4 grams short of 5 oz. Vegged 16 inches and super cropped


----------



## williewill420 (Jul 3, 2010)

Lapis mountain indica dried weight 85.6 grams. Double supercropped vegged about 20+ inches. I took down 1 of the fat cindy's last night and she's heavy. Still got another fat cindy to take down monday and another mountain indica. All double supercropped and vegged 20+ inches


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 3, 2010)

3 Blue Dream and 3 Green Crack 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> 3 blue dream and 3 green crack 4 weeks into flower.View attachment 1024449View attachment 1024450View attachment 1024451View attachment 1024452


great strains! Nice grow aswell!


----------



## [email protected] End Friend (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like I'm joining the club. 

I just upgraded my array of 4x400W HPS's to 4x600W HPS's. I hope it's gonna be worth all the money I just spent. I'll know in about 3 months.

 till then.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2010)

[email protected] End Friend said:


> Looks like I'm joining the club.
> 
> I just upgraded my array of 4x400W HPS's to 4x600W HPS's. I hope it's gonna be worth all the money I just spent. I'll know in about 3 months.
> 
> till then.


Im pushing 4x 600w lights and it seems to be working.


----------



## [email protected] End Friend (Jul 3, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Im pushing 4x 600w lights and it seems to be working.


Very Nice!

Looks like I really got something to look forward to then!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2010)

no doubt.


----------



## PipeDreamer420 (Jul 3, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone had used a dual arc bulb before and what the 
response was like. I have a 600watt electronic ballast with a cool tube
reflector and an agro sun 600 watt dual arc bulb 1 MH arc producing light
at 6200K and another HPS arc producing 3200K The combined lumen output
is around 68,000 I want to use this in a grow area of about 4'x4'.

Any comments or info or suggestions will be appreciated. 
This is only my second post and I'm kind of new to posting on threads.

Thanks,

PDU


----------



## williewill420 (Jul 3, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Williewill wanted some upskirts of my ladies what a pot perv.HAHAHA- I gotcha bro. Day 31- 12/12


Nice legs on them ladies! Thanks bro...got my daily perv on Lol


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 3, 2010)

[email protected] End Friend said:


> Looks like I'm joining the club.
> 
> I just upgraded my array of 4x400W HPS's to 4x600W HPS's. I hope it's gonna be worth all the money I just spent. I'll know in about 3 months.
> 
> till then.


I hope they work out as well for you as they did for me. Running my 400w I would get about 10oz, when I switched to 600w, that jumped up to 16oz per light and I only finished one run with them so far. Have a feeling I can get those numbers to go up. So it was worth it for me.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 3, 2010)

Today i had the cable guy come over because my internet wasnt working and he asked to go into my basement. Now normally i wouldnt have a problem with this but my grow space is very well exposed right when you come down the stairs and i didnt want him to see that. So i had to tell him no and he seemed like a cool guy But it still made me nervous


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 4, 2010)

SO I got a little update for you guys....Day 54 of flowering. Two OG Kuch under a 600 watt hps with digital ballast. Tell me what you guys think. The cola on the little one is 14 inches long and 7 inches around. I dont know how much they will yeild but we will find out soon. The big one has a cola that is 13 inches long and 6 inches around.....wierd. However all the side buds are looking pretty fat too. They are both super cropped. I know this might be a bad idea but I dont really have a choice at the moment with them I have to hold the colas up with string hahhahahaha all the branches are sagging with all the weight. I was thinking (wishing I guess haha) that I will get a ounce or two off each plant. I know they will lose a lot of weight when they dry right....


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 4, 2010)

So this is my WW that I got from Nirvana. I topped it at the 4th or 5th node (sorry I dont remember right now) you can see the two colas very well and they are filling quite nicely. The leaves are already completely covered in frost. AND I MEAN COVERED. When I get my new camera in a few days I will post the close ups, but you better have the sunglasses by the computer for the BLIIIIING!!!!! hahahaha I already know that this plant will yeild more than the OG will. And it will be under the 600 watt all by itself for the duration of its life. So maybe it will just be a massive assive honey will fatty nugs......Let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hope everyone is doing good. It has been awhile since i posted due to heavy family issues. But here are some pics of my new ladies. They are a little over a month old. I have one Choc tai, TSH, G13, and a crimea Blue. They are growing in Fox Farm, under cfl for now. Plan to clone, never done this before though. SO that I guess makes these my mothers.This is my second grow. So we will see what happens.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry MasonMan, I don't know anything about hemp.



BongKong420 said:


> I need a little help with checking trics....I'm on my last week of flowering and I'm just a little confused on what they should look like. Should the tric be amber or just the base??? I have some amber trics but are only the base with a clear head.....I read that this may be because it's a hybrid.....any thoughts??


For me, when I see amber in the trich at all.... that's an amber trich. I've had all different looking ones on different strains. One grow only the center of the 'stem' of the trich turned amber... so like the inside of the bottom or whatever. Others only the bulb at the end has turned amber. Another grow only the very tips were amber, like only the very surface, like a sunburn. So if you want to be like me... count any amber in a trich as a completely amber trich.

Then you go by percent of the trichs that are amber to tell when to chop. The picture west posted explained that bit well.



PipeDreamer420 said:


> i was wondering if anyone had used a dual arc bulb before and what the
> response was like. I have a 600watt electronic ballast with a cool tube
> reflector and an agro sun 600 watt dual arc bulb 1 MH arc producing light
> at 6200K and another HPS arc producing 3200K The combined lumen output
> is around 68,000 I want to use this in a grow area of about 4'x4'.


I use a dual arc bulb and I like it a lot. Haven't done any side by side comparisons or anything like that.... but I like the light it gives off and think I'll only get dual arc bulbs in the future.

Props to the orangemen. I think they will edge Germany for the cup.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 4, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> SO I got a little update for you guys....Day 54 of flowering. Two OG Kuch under a 600 watt hps with digital ballast. Tell me what you guys think. The cola on the little one is 14 inches long and 7 inches around. I dont know how much they will yeild but we will find out soon. The big one has a cola that is 13 inches long and 6 inches around.....wierd. However all the side buds are looking pretty fat too. They are both super cropped. I know this might be a bad idea but I dont really have a choice at the moment with them I have to hold the colas up with string hahhahahaha all the branches are sagging with all the weight. I was thinking (wishing I guess haha) that I will get a ounce or two off each plant. I know they will lose a lot of weight when they dry right....


 Those nugs are getting nice and fat bro. Isnt it always exciting when they're getting to the end. Its always a good thing when they get fat enough to start the lean. Keep up the good work, looks like you're going to have some pretty nice smoke in a little.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 4, 2010)

Way to throw that bud porn yall. My ladies are packing on the buds. Ill get a few pics up in a bit. Happy 4th to all Peace 1bmm


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2010)

PipeDreamer420 said:


> i was wondering if anyone had used Agrosun Dual Arc Bulb before and what the
> response was like.
> PDU


If im not mistaken Integra uses these bulbs with great success. I might be wrong about that, but if that is the bulb he uses you should def go with it. Shit my next grow I might switch all of my bulbs to the kind he has!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2010)

Just a 600- for the 600
I know I know the leaves are yellowing. Im working on that


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 4, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> If im not mistaken Integra uses these bulbs with great success. I might be wrong about that, but if that is the bulb he uses you should def go with it. Shit my next grow I might switch all of my bulbs to the kind he has!


 I used a 430w Philips SonAgro single filament bulb on my first white widow grow, but them Upgraded to Dual 600w Ushio OptiReds in SuperSunII refectors. I did really like how frosted up the buse got under the agro bulb. I am hoping on the next run to buy a sunpulse 10000K bulb that you are supposed to get incredible trich growth from in the last few weeks of flower.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 4, 2010)

[youtube]kBtyCtxllP0[/youtube]

Looking in on the ladies. HPS on. 


Blue Widow


Time Warp


White Widow


My purp mother is flowering under 24/7 floros. Got to be an auto. My outdoor puprs have hairs and some weird circular leaves at the top foot of all the plants. Quite out of the ordinary. But i now have the privledge of taking some pics at that location so ill get a few soon. Anyhows heres the mothers to be. And some late season clones. 


Nice cola forming on this super skunk 12/12 from clone. 


Trainwreck smelling m m good......

Happy Independence Day Roger 600 Watters... 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2010)

ten-four damn that song is groooooooovvvvvyyyy! Luvin it 1bmm!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 4, 2010)

Hell yeah Whodat. 



Can I Get A WHO DAT!!! Looking A1 my nug. 1bmm


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2010)

something a little more up to date-


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Those nugs are getting nice and fat bro. Isnt it always exciting when they're getting to the end. Its always a good thing when they get fat enough to start the lean. Keep up the good work, looks like you're going to have some pretty nice smoke in a little.


Hahaha. Yes I am getting soooooo excited. I kinda already cheated....I pulled a branch like three days ago and dried it out to try. Omg I got hella blew back from it. I think it'll be stronger when I let it cure right. However the branch I pulled didn't have a heavy weed smell. It smelled like hay and melons. Will it curing in the jars give it the right smell??


----------



## williewill420 (Jul 5, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Hahaha. Yes I am getting soooooo excited. I kinda already cheated....I pulled a branch like three days ago and dried it out to try. Omg I got hella blew back from it. I think it'll be stronger when I let it cure right. However the branch I pulled didn't have a heavy weed smell. It smelled like hay and melons. Will it curing in the jars give it the right smell??


They usually smell like hay when they are harvested premature


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank will I was hoping that was what it was. Hey does anyone know how long I can store my trim for and what's best to store it in. I don't have the funds to get any hash bags right now. But they gotta be chopped in like 5 days


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 5, 2010)

i store my trim in a shoe box till i use it. it works great.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Thank will I was hoping that was what it was. Hey does anyone know how long I can store my trim for and what's best to store it in. I don't have the funds to get any hash bags right now. But they gotta be chopped in like 5 days


My trim has been sitting on a shelf in my bedroom for about a month or so now. Probably gonna sit there another month. Aint no harm other than dust getting all over everything. I'd do the shoebox thing... but I got too much trim.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2010)

Paper grocery bags.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 5, 2010)

I freeze my trim. Then hash it out with ice bags. I get better results with freshly frozen (not dried) trim when I use my bags. You can find them cheap Check it out.


----------



## Trollin (Jul 5, 2010)

I got a new 600w HPS setup! link here 

tell me what ya think


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jul 5, 2010)

Sensi seed's, Big Bud.
4 X 600watt HPS (aircooled)


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> Sensi seed's, Big Bud.
> 4 X 600watt HPS (aircooled)


Wow dude... Nice setup and nice plants. Love the different shades of green.

And I have to agree with SS... frozen fresh trim is the best. When the leaves and such are still wet they dont break up as much, so you have less plant matter broken up in the mix with the trichs. I prefer making hash with wet trim rather than dry. My problem is I really lag. I still have a ton of hash from the last run.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 6, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Thank will I was hoping that was what it was. Hey does anyone know how long I can store my trim for and what's best to store it in. I don't have the funds to get any hash bags right now. But they gotta be chopped in like 5 days


 Just put it all in a garbage bag and stick it in the freezer. It will make your freezer smell like your grow room, but I kept my last batch of trim in my freezer for 2 months and it made great hash.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a picture of my floja girl at 7 weeks.


----------



## HIGHN619 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sup guys and girls ........................ Can you please help me out and tell me if i can cut my top cola while 2 and half weeks into flowering and still get a nice split with good size colas finishing at the end ? 
Yes........ I also have a 600 watts hps


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 6, 2010)

First one is Cheese, second one is Golden Goat. Both at 3 weeks. 600w MH conversion.


----------



## HIGHN619 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice ....................... Looks really good


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is a picture of my floja girl at 7 weeks.


looking real good,thick purple.


HIGHN619 said:


> Sup guys and girls ........................ Can you please help me out and tell me if i can cut my top cola while 2 and half weeks into flowering and still get a nice split with good size colas finishing at the end ?
> Yes........ I also have a 600 watts hps


welcome to club 600.
i do not think it is a good idea to topp that late in flower.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> First one is Cheese, second one is Golden Goat. Both at 3 weeks. 600w MH conversion.
> 
> View attachment 1029174View attachment 1029173


 that golden goat has some fat white hairs,whats the make-up of that?


----------



## days to daze (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a vertical 600 on at the moment .. 
its my first grow .. i would post it all on here but it will take me a year.. 
so check my sig .. see what you all think ... 3 weeks into veg so far.


----------



## HIGHN619 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for the formal invite ................ It's a good thing i was only thinking about it .
What week would u recommend be last week to prune , top or clone for that ?
Glad to be a member !! Will smoke to that ( afghani bull rider )


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

days to daze said:


> I have a vertical 600 on at the moment ..
> its my first grow .. i would post it all on here but it will take me a year..
> so check my sig .. see what you all think ... 3 weeks into veg so far.


well just put one pic up!!!that should take a few mins.
welcome to club 600.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

HIGHN619 said:


> Thank you for the formal invite ................ It's a good thing i was only thinking about it .
> What week would u recommend be last week to prune , top or clone for that ?
> Glad to be a member !! Will smoke to that ( afghani bull rider )


well me,i do all my cuttin atleast a week befor i flip my lights.
now,i do supercrop the 1st 2 weeks of flower,on some of my plants to slow down the vert growth.


----------



## days to daze (Jul 6, 2010)

here you go .. 
little bit of foreplay for you there...

first pic is the room at 3 weeks .. (chili plant in there too)
the larger plant is 10 days older than the rest) 
the six on the top right of the tent are fem ak47 (serious seeds)
and the other two and the bottow row are all reg chronic(serious seeds)



the light hangs bare bulb parallel with the tops of the plants on the top row.

my aim is 2 ounch a plant .. switch to flower when they are about 4 weeks and 3 days old.
allthoug i bet its going to be more like one oz per plant


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

days to daze said:


> here you go ..
> little bit of foreplay for you there...
> 
> first pic is the room at 3 weeks .. (chili plant in there too)
> ...



i like the looks of your grow,soil/vert,what kind of soil.
that 600 will bless you with goodness.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is some bud porn of my white bubba dried and starting cure.


----------



## spliffaroo (Jul 6, 2010)

can any 1 help me you know that the lowryder is an auto so do you still use two blues ie blue then red bloom and what can you feed the is it still a high p weed cos there funny to nuits so ave read .


----------



## days to daze (Jul 6, 2010)

> i like the looks of your grow,soil/vert,what kind of soil.
> that 600 will bless you with goodness.


yeah its a bit odd having a soil vert.. (well its compost i think)
it was hard to do and really heavy .. i have to be carfull not to bang any pots when im looking around in there.. 
its just a generic brand .. 
i walked around 2 garden centres with a ph tester.. and jabbed every bag untill i found one with a ph of about 6.. 
(there arnt many that arnt too acidic)

it has dropped to about 5.5 now after watering but it seems to be fine . and the nutriance is just perfect.. (too high for seedlings though, i had a bit of trouble with the smaller plants when i repotted.)
i use a soil with a ph of 7 for the first week or two .. then move them.
the largest plant is 5 weeks old and showed 1mm of nute burn on the tip of the biggest leaf.. so its just enough to help it without damage.. doesnt seem to be getting worse.. 

its my first grow so its all greek to me .. 
im getting there..


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2010)

spliffaroo said:


> can any 1 help me you know that the lowryder is an auto so do you still use two blues ie blue then red bloom and what can you feed the is it still a high p weed cos there funny to nuits so ave read .


i would give autos 20/4 light with a red spectrum after the first 4 weeks and b4 then a blue.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 6, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I freeze my trim. Then hash it out with ice bags. I get better results with freshly frozen (not dried) trim when I use my bags. You can find them cheap Check it out.


so u freeze it while it fresh off the plant and no drying it all?



n1knightmare said:


> Here is a picture of my floja girl at 7 weeks.


she looks very dank


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

16 days 12/12 tora bora
flower set,set in 10 days after the light flip to 12/12
went in at 12",now sit's at 32"


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 6, 2010)

i love that plant Gen, o love them dark green fat indica leafs very purrty lookin forward to the bud porn she produces


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 6, 2010)

some pics about 22 days from sprouting

in order..BUBBA K..OG K..PE..G-13 diesel..top row
bottow row..SOUR KUSH..WWxBB..PE..WWxBB


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> some pics about 22 days from sprouting
> 
> in order..BUBBA K..OG K..PE..G-13 diesel..top row
> bottow row..SOUR KUSH..WWxBB..PE..WWxBB


looking good,nice and green.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> looking good,nice and green.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks..the fuckers r between 8 and 11 inches..but more than a foot wide..idk when 2 flip the switch..im thinkin 2 more days but im worried about the bubba and diesel theyll be about 10'' when i flip u think my yield would be affected?


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> genuity said:
> 
> 
> > looking good,nice and green.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 6, 2010)

when super cropped do u get much of a stretch ?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 6, 2010)

OK guys, here are a few pics from this weeks update, there is a ton more of the bud porn in the journal in my Sig. Enjoy


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> when super cropped do u get much of a stretch ?


i think it helps the side shoots get up to the light,
as the plant heals it self.
i have even did it an week in flower,as long as the stem is still soft.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> OK guys, here are a few pics from this weeks update, there is a ton more of the bud porn in the journal in my Sig. Enjoy


fine like some good wine.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 6, 2010)

mcpurple- yeah I put the trim in the frezzer right after its cuts off the buds. Love that full melt shit.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2010)

Anybody ever seen a piece of gear like this.

[youtube]PktdVdi88Vo[/youtube]

[youtube]-pKuarHkpbs&feature=related[/youtube]

Got me mitts on one of these lil buggers. Going to be some killer 2010 winter action over here on the 600 of course. This unit runs a 600 & a 1000 hmmm hughhh... Looks like fun to me haha. Ill be making room for it as soon as my ladies finish up. Im thinking about 3 weeks or so. Peace 1BMM...

PS 

DST we miss you bru!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

that looks really nice,would be fun.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> that golden goat has some fat white hairs,whats the make-up of that?


Golden Goat = freak Island Sweet Skunk x Hawaiian/Romulan

That's straight from the creators mouth. haha. I love when breeders are actively involved with the growing community.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 6, 2010)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> Golden Goat = freak Island Sweet Skunk x Hawaiian/Romulan


When I start working on my own strain, Romluan will def be in the mix.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 7, 2010)

Haven't been by the Club Sixers in a minute. Lurked at the pictures and all you guys are straight up killin it. Great work fellow, truly inspiring.

Anyways here is my little update, I am getting close to harvest.

Quick little update.

_GR, CD, GFH, JO - Day 60
CJ - Day 67_


*GR* is getting flushed now. It was easily able to take 0.8 EC of Shooting Powder with the base at 1.2-1.4 EC, total EC 2.0-2.2. This one is the clear champion this round. Next round will most likely be a an exclusive grape romulan grow. 





















*Chem D* couldn't handle the high doses, and ended up with a lock out, after a flush and a discussion with a good friend, it is back on nutes with PK boosters for a few more days. Tossed out the Chem D mom, not my cup of tea.











*GFH *is rock solid, with a strong spicy fruity aroma. A GFH mother is being kept for next round.






*JO *has turned out great. It smells right on, has amazing trichrome coverage and structure. The yield ain't half bad for an OG. The only down side is that it loves PM.











*CJ *After using the shooting powder she started popping tons of white hair. For CJ it seems that the ripening has been delayed, where as for others it seems fine. Last round on bloombastic, CJ was more ripened by the same time. CJ will be pushed for a few more days before the flush. CJ mother will be kept but, it will take the back seat for next round.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW-Bender that is some great work man!


----------



## bender420 (Jul 7, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> WOW-Bender that is some great work man!


Thanks bro. Good Karma your way man. 
You are doing great work yourself man. +Rep


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2010)

wasnt you as impressed with the cj as u thought u might be? I just planted a cj bastad seeed i got from a mate who had the clone. Its looking kinda kushy at the min lol. The chem dawg is looking good inspite of the lock out mate


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking great Bender. Those girls look like they're begging to be smoked. Happy harvest to you in a little while.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 7, 2010)

So I three days left before I chop. How bad of an idea is it to cut fan leaves off?? And it'll be 60 days on the 10th and not all my white hairs are red......should I wait to chop. I kinda can't seeing how I have to move but I hires I can push it like a day or two. Any ideas for me??


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW BENDER nice growing you got me drooling over here do you live in Co?? If so hook a brotha up with some clones ill pay


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I three days left before I chop. How bad of an idea is it to cut fan leaves off?? And it'll be 60 days on the 10th and not all my white hairs are red......should I wait to chop. I kinda can't seeing how I have to move but I hires I can push it like a day or two. Any ideas for me??


i would just lave the fan leafs till u chop her down, and cuttin her in 3 days is really not much different then from cuttin her down in 5-6 days, so if u need to chop go for it.

and bender all those buds look so amazing great work and great photos


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah Bender. Those are incredible. That first pic of the Chem D is freakish!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 7, 2010)

bender - those are some awesome looking ladies. Ive grown grape romulan and romulan, didnt really notice a difference between the two, but an awesome bud none the less. Chem D was a nice strain (i like chem 91 too), it took all the nutes I could throw at it, maybe I had a different cut. You have a beautiful garden there.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 7, 2010)

Now thats a sight to behold Bender. Magnificant work pal. Peace 1BMM


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well then I think Ima cut them down today!!! Everyone wish me luck!! Gonna get some shit sticky!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 7, 2010)

ayoooo!!! how goes it everyone?!?!?!? i miss my growing days!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ayoooo!!! how goes it everyone?!?!?!? i miss my growing days!!!


your not growing either GG, i to am missing growing, it actually makes me really sad that i am not growing right now but will soon


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 7, 2010)

nah man i have to stop in the summer,it gets waaaay to hot inside even while runnin ac's...in the winter my lights heat a couple rooms in the house! 

but im still smokein on the morning glory from my last grow and i just picked up a bag of hash the other night!


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2010)

thats the same reason im not growin for my self right now is the heat, i could have put an a/c on but then my circuits would blow. i was at the ilmit with what i already had plugged in . so i had to let some one grow my meds for the summer, but as soon as the summer crop is finished i will have my grow set up again, that hash looks like its very good. my grower is supposed to be workin on gettin me some hash as well. but right now im smokin on some permafrost. some jackfrost and some lemon skunk witch by the way i found like 15 seeds so im stoked to have some killer lemon skunk seeds to grow.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 7, 2010)

ahahahaaha same here bro i was at max wattage without triping the breaker!..i was gunna run 1 600 and an ac but it still gets wicked hot in the house! btw i remember u talkign about that permafrost before!..sounds bomb!!!


----------



## bender420 (Jul 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> wasnt you as impressed with the cj as u thought u might be? I just planted a cj bastad seeed i got from a mate who had the clone. Its looking kinda kushy at the min lol. The chem dawg is looking good inspite of the lock out mate


I am happy with CJ. This is my second time growing her, she is a very strong sativa. The colas that don't get intense light are very fluffy, while the ones getting good light are huge and dense. If your CJ is looking more kushy it might be more ECSD dominant. 

As long as Chem's smell and flavor is good, I will be happy. 




Integra21 said:


> Looking great Bender. Those girls look like they're begging to be smoked. Happy harvest to you in a little while.


Thanks brotha, looking forward to harvesting, aggghhhh trimming, I hate it. 



Hotsause said:


> WOW BENDER nice growing you got me drooling over here do you live in Co?? If so hook a brotha up with some clones ill pay


Thanks fellow. Unfortunately i am not in CO. I think CO is building up their clone collection pretty fast. Keep on the look out for Grape Romulan, it will be worth the hunt.



mcpurple said:


> bender all those buds look so amazing great work and great photos


Thanks McP, long time no see brotha, hope all is well with you.



mouthmeetsoap said:


> Yeah Bender. Those are incredible. That first pic of the Chem D is freakish!


Hey man, thanks a lot. The chem ended up with some crazy fingers, I think I will be referring to this cut as "crazy fingers."



strictly seedleSs said:


> bender - those are some awesome looking ladies. Ive grown grape romulan and romulan, didnt really notice a difference between the two, but an awesome bud none the less. Chem D was a nice strain (i like chem 91 too), it took all the nutes I could throw at it, maybe I had a different cut. You have a beautiful garden there.


Hi friend, thanks for the kind words. I have never grown Romulan, but have had it several times, and this Grape Rom seems very different. I am very curious, do you have any pictures of your Rom and Grape Rom. 

I peaked all the strains out in week 7-8, I gave them 1.2-1.5 EC of Base (Canna Coco A/B) + 0.5-1.0 EC PK Boost (Shooting Powder).

CJ, GFH, JO. GR all took it, but CD got locked out. A lot of the Chem and OG cuts are just way too tired. 



1badmasonman said:


> Now thats a sight to behold Bender. Magnificant work pal. Peace 1BMM


Thanks 1BMM, kind works from you mean a lot to me bro thank you. The sweet thing is that it is under a single 600. Lets how much the CJ, 600w, No CO2 can yield. 



BongKong420 said:


> Well then I think Ima cut them down today!!! Everyone wish me luck!! Gonna get some shit sticky!!!


Best of luck BK420



GNOME GROWN said:


> ayoooo!!! how goes it everyone?!?!?!? i miss my growing days!!!


Sorry man. It must be difficult to browse the forums. 



mcpurple said:


> your not growing either GG, i to am missing growing, it actually makes me really sad that i am not growing right now but will soon






GNOME GROWN said:


> nah man i have to stop in the summer,it gets waaaay to hot inside even while runnin ac's...in the winter my lights heat a couple rooms in the house!
> 
> but im still smokein on the morning glory from my last grow and i just picked up a bag of hash the other night!


Nice Hash man, good call on the break man, I am cutting my grow in half after this round to deal with the temps. 


_*Thank you so much for the love everyone. +Rep to all.

It really means a lot to have fellows who I can rely on for advice for growing. Learned a lot of things this round, coco and nutrient timing. If anyone wants to discuss anything related to coco, I am game. jberry, is one of my coco masters, who taught me a hefty bit about coco, so lots of credit to jb for giving me excellent leads. 


*_


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ahahahaaha same here bro i was at max wattage without triping the breaker!..i was gunna run 1 600 and an ac but it still gets wicked hot in the house! btw i remember u talkign about that permafrost before!..sounds bomb!!!


yes it is very bomb, i dont know the exact genetics but the weed is very cheesy smelling, but with the smell of sweet weed mixed in. i also found one seed in the permafrost out of 4 ounces, so i have another good strain to start with wheni do start. but i still am wanting to get my hands on some shishkaberry seeds, the only breeder with them is steve of spice of life seeds and i have never heard of anyone ordering from theri so i dont know if i should. has any one ordered from theri before.



bender420 said:


> Thanks McP, long time no see brotha, hope all is well with you.
> 
> 
> ya ive just been lurking in the thread cuz i have nothin to post really so ive just been doin lots of reading and browsing.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2010)

just found this cool pic and thought id share my new avatar


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> just found this cool pic and thought id share my new avatar


That pretty awesome. " in the leaf we trust"- I like the cannons shooting smoke rings.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2010)

ya the cannons are the shit, took me a min to notice that. their is another pic i was lookin for if any one has it it is a map of all 50 states and then it shows a strain for each state over it kinda like the states most popualr strain map.


----------



## days to daze (Jul 7, 2010)

hey bender.. i love the work .. great grow 

just thought i would let everyone know .. out of the 16 plants that are at 3 weeks and 4 days old 10 are female .. well they have hairs and its not to say that they could hermie .. but im almost certain they are true blue females.
the hairs are way too small for my camera to focus on .. but if i get right up close to their nodes i see them... out of the five left.. 2 havnt anything showing . and the other 3 have what looks the same as the females but without hairs.. and could be 2 tiny lumps above each other... its my first time so ill be watching every day to weed out males... 

smell wicked in there at the moment... really starting to notice a skunky smell .. i just want to live in there.

any of you guys grown out the serious ak or chronic? i would love to see whats in store for me after about 4 weeks veg


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok peeps searched all of riu and cant find a single person growing with one of these.

[youtube]-pKuarHkpbs&feature=related[/youtube]

I got my hands on one yesterday and am planning a dual grow for the cooler months. The neat thing about this machine is its sealed and i can run my regular grow staggered so i get a harvest every 1-2 months between the 2 seperate grows. FKN Coool man. Can anybody point me to a link of a grow with this machine? That would kick ass. 


Quote from Bender420

The sweet thing is that it is under a single 600. Lets how much the CJ, 600w, No CO2 can yield. 

That is just amazing Bender. Gives me high hopes for my ladies who are just going on 6weeks flower, and beafing up BIG TIME. Love my 600s. Hey bender where can one aquire the CJ strain? Looks hella tasty my nug. Grape Romulan ohhh i got to smoke now lol. Got me some Sour D and some sort of kush but got DamN!!! smells/tastes great. 


MCP Loving the new avatar bro. Someday huh? Someday indeed.


I guess i aught tend the gals. Ill shoot some pics too. Peace 600 watters 1BMM...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey there days to daze sorry i missed ya. Welcome to the club 600.


----------



## days to daze (Jul 7, 2010)

ive seen someone with an almost similar thing but its not enclosed.. 
and from what i gathered it was a lot of work .. yield wasnt what he expected.. 
it would be cool to try it and if your doing it i will look forward to it .. 
too high a plant number for me .. i like to see them get big... good luck.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 7, 2010)

These are my babies, they were a small gift from a Jack Herer nugget. I had been getting JH from this collective for 2 months completely seedless too. I finally put them under my 600w hps yesterday set to 16/8. Thank you Jack  (They will go in my new veg tent I plan to make this weekend)


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2010)

bajafox said:


> These are my babies, they were a small gift from a Jack Herer nugget. I had been getting JH from this collective for 2 months completely seedless too. I finally put them under my 600w hps yesterday set to 16/8. Thank you Jack  (They will go in my new veg tent I plan to make this weekend)


nice lil babies


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 7, 2010)

1bmm - How do you cool one of those enclosed grows?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 7, 2010)

days to daze said:


> ive seen someone with an almost similar thing but its not enclosed..
> and from what i gathered it was a lot of work .. yield wasnt what he expected..
> it would be cool to try it and if your doing it i will look forward to it ..
> too high a plant number for me .. i like to see them get big... good luck.


Indeed. I dont like that factor either. You pretty much veg clones for a week in the rockwool slabs and bam into the canundrum... Its not for the weak hearted and im a bit intimidated by this bahemyth.. 



strictly seedleSs said:


> 1bmm - How do you cool one of those enclosed grows?


SS it vents just like a clothes dryer, easily done in my situation. BUT the smelllies are back with a vengance  Thank god for that ozone. But its not healthy peeps. I just dont have much other option at the moment. Put new carbon in the filter recently and its still not cleansing the air of the heavenly ganj. Just a few more weeks to go.  And no more of that ozone shit. Going to get a much larger carbon filter exhaust setup for the winter. Ive got it on low and its still noticeable. No turning back now. peace and pics to come 1BMM...



bajafox said:


> These are my babies, they were a small gift from a Jack Herer nugget. I had been getting JH from this collective for 2 months completely seedless too. I finally put them under my 600w hps yesterday set to 16/8. Thank you Jack  (They will go in my new veg tent I plan to make this weekend)


Looking good ther bajafox. Welcome to club 600


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2010)

Yo, 1bMM... I was watching two different eco system grows on a site called VerticalGreen.org .... I think that was it. Shit looked really cool. I think the guy used 2 - 600's... and got like 2+ pounds. As long as you can get the clone number you are good. Dude said it was really easy to grow with. 

Nice work bender.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I had to chop down today because I have to move.......so let me know what you guys think. It was two OG top row is one and bottom row is the other. Any guess on yeild?? Closes will win a free session hahahaha Took me soooooo long to trim.


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2010)

lookin good bk420,i would say 4 0z dry,hope the best for you.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 8, 2010)

I cant wait till my first harvest  Nice growing Bong im guessing 4.5-5 ounces


----------



## bajafox (Jul 8, 2010)

genuity said:


> nice lil babies





1badmasonman said:


> Looking good ther bajafox. Welcome to club 600


Thanks, I hope to sex both of them in a few weeks, there is a G13 clone as well code named Delilah, can't wait to harvest these babies


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 8, 2010)

21 days into 12/12


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 8, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Well I had to chop down today because I have to move.......so let me know what you guys think. It was two OG top row is one and bottom row is the other. Any guess on yeild?? Closes will win a free session hahahaha Took me soooooo long to trim.


nice harvest bro. im guessn around 3 and a half ozs



strictly seedleSs said:


> 21 days into 12/12
> 
> View attachment 1032804View attachment 1032803


looks very nice, i like the 2nd pic of the bulb and all the plants around it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yo, 1bMM... I was watching two different eco system grows on a site called VerticalGreen.org .... I think that was it. Shit looked really cool. I think the guy used 2 - 600's... and got like 2+ pounds. As long as you can get the clone number you are good. Dude said it was really easy to grow with.
> 
> Nice work bender.


Thanks for that tip Jig. I can produce enough clones to fill er up but OMG 240 of them.??????? Thats way way Fed time. I dunno yet. I anint got the piece of gear in the cave yet. A buddy of mine has had it sitting around for 4 years or so. No wonder why he never grew a crop in it haha. I guess its just like a vertical sog of some sort. Anyhows thanks for the link jig ill check it out bro.




BongKong420 said:


> Well I had to chop down today because I have to move.......so let me know what you guys think. It was two OG top row is one and bottom row is the other. Any guess on yeild?? Closes will win a free session hahahaha Took me soooooo long to trim.


Nice haul BK420. Ima guess 3 0z. Did you get enough time to finish them or are they a lil before there time?. Looks tasty bro.



strictly seedleSs said:


> 21 days into 12/12
> 
> View attachment 1032804View attachment 1032803


Looking good SS. I like that vertical style. Looks cool like a tunnel of herb.

Got some pics took going to get them up here.  1BMM


----------



## bender420 (Jul 8, 2010)

days to daze said:


> hey bender.. i love the work .. great grow
> any of you guys grown out the serious ak or chronic? i would love to see whats in store for me after about 4 weeks veg


Thank you and Welcome to the 600.



1badmasonman said:


> Ok peeps searched all of riu and cant find a single person growing with one of these.
> 
> [youtube]-pKuarHkpbs&feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Thanks 1BMM. Appreciate your kind works man. 

Original Casey Jones seeds are pretty much extinct, besides the handful of collectors who have some stashed away. 

The best cut to obtain would be Joe's cut, there are a lot of knock off going around but some hard searching should surely lead you to Joe's CJ cut. 

The other thing is that Billy Goat (Breeder) is in process of making some fem CJ beans, I reckon the mother and father will be Joe's CJ cut. So if you cannot score a cut you will have access to the beans shortly. 




jigfresh said:


> Nice work bender.


Thanks jig, hows everything in Big Bear. If my back permits, I am gonna try get out to BB for a camping trip. 



BongKong420 said:


> Well I had to chop down today because I have to move.......so let me know what you guys think. It was two OG top row is one and bottom row is the other. Any guess on yeild?? Closes will win a free session hahahaha Took me soooooo long to trim.


Looks nice man, I am horrible at guessing yields, so I won't even try.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 8, 2010)

Lazy Copy paste from me journal. Bushed and need a beer. Catch up wit yall in a min. Peace out 1BMM

Looking in on the indoor Ladies.




Super Skunk 12/12 from clone week6 flower.


A lil closer SS. Got this plant as a straggly clone and its really showing of her stuff. 


Blue Widow. Shes gotten a bit nute burned. And im only going 3/4 strength FF Full line.


Trainwreck. Doing lovely. God this plant has a pungent Heavenly odour. As do all the girls in here. 


Take a wiff lol. I need a new camera badly.. TRW wk6 


White Widow. This is a Dinafem gene along with the blue widow. They was freebies and i have to say im quite impressed thus far. I may be trying some more of there strains soon.


GHS Arjans Strwaberry Haze. So far not a real beefy cola on her. I tink shes going to take alot longer than the rest to finish. 

And last up.

Time Warp 12/12 from clone. This pic does no justice for this lil wonder. It has a kinda deisel armpit aroma and I love it  


Theres a better look. mmm good shit. Smoked plenty of this variety outdoors. Cant wait to see what the indo bees like cmon.

A look into the clone veg mother room.


Heres my purp mother. Shes been quite a naughty girl this year lol. Many many yins from this lady. She started flowering on me and i cant figure out why. Shes done this before on me and reverted. It may be an Auto but i doubt it cause shes producing some huge fkn plants outdoors. She may just be lonely lol.


And heres the next batch of mothers to be. A cut from WW BW TRW LS & Purp. All doing well. A few late clones yet in the caddy cloner. Going to get the new mothers in some larger pots here soon. 

Thats it from the cave. Have a good night folks. 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 8, 2010)

very nice lookin plants masin man, thats wierd that the purp mum is flowering mabye its her sayin replace me cuz im almost done


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks 1BMM. Appreciate your kind works man. 

Original Casey Jones seeds are pretty much extinct, besides the handful of collectors who have some stashed away. 

The best cut to obtain would be Joe's cut, there are a lot of knock off going around but some hard searching should surely lead you to Joe's CJ cut. 

The other thing is that Billy Goat (Breeder) is in process of making some fem CJ beans, I reckon the mother and father will be Joe's CJ cut. So if you cannot score a cut you will have access to the beans shortly. 

Nice thanks for the headsup bender. Hey speaking of heads up I miss our old pal. DST too. Holla. 

Quote by Mcp

very nice lookin plants masin man, thats wierd that the purp mum is flowering mabye its her sayin replace me cuz im almost done 

Yup already got a cut from her to me a new mum. The cut is flowering aswell. Aswell as all the purp clones in the cloner. Yikes its way early yet. My outdoor purps have started this weird circular leaf production. It dont even look like MJ at the top of the plants. Imagine fan leaves and sugar leaves rounding around in sprials. Fkn weird man. Havent ever seen anything like it. Good for camo i suppose but im in the dark as to the true genetics. Im told its BC purps. So well see. Ive budded out this strain before and it smelled grape like. Not to much purple on the buds just small spots. But ive also smoked this particular strain and its some kill. ??? Dunno Mcp might be crossed somwhere in its genes with an auto. The nursery is under 24/7 floro as off 3 days ago from 18/6. She might be going into the flower room tommorow. Peace 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2010)

Pleas blow this up...Im a little too slow to figure this time box computer machine thing out. btw "Hi my name is whodat and im a 600w addict."


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Pleas blow this up...Im a little too slow to figure this time box computer machine thing out. btw "Hi my name is whodat and im a 600w addict."


That's funny as hell with the whole name and addict thing. I just got back from an AA meeting. Been hearing that all night. Hi, I'm Jigfresh and I'm an alcoholic that grows some bomb ass weed. (ok... I didn't actually say that at the meeting, lol)

Very tasty looking my friend.

WHODAT's Pic:


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 8, 2010)

They been in veg for 23-25days..

Those 2 wit the extra shoots r P E..


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice haul BK420. Ima guess 3 0z. Did you get enough time to finish them or are they a lil before there time?. Looks tasty bro.


Well I did end up pulling at like day 58 of flower so not too bad I think.....the trics were all clear no cloudy



Looking good SS. I like that vertical style. Looks cool like a tunnel of herb.

Got some pics took going to get them up here.  1BMM[/QUOTE]


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hahaha sorry I messed up on that last post.....But anyways check out this WW that I have left in the tent all by itself for like 2 weeks under the 600 watt!!!!


----------



## bender420 (Jul 9, 2010)

@1BMM

You welcome bro. Even though already got a bangin CJ cut, I will still pick up some fem CJ from BG, just to fux around a bit of CJ variety.

Yeah I miss havin DST around too, he is one hell of a contribute to the 600 and in general to the forums. I reckon he will be back soon.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 9, 2010)

alright im sure most of you dont care, but since i havent been growing pot, i have been doinoutdoor veggies, i finally put up a journal for them and no attention to it at all. so if some one wants to check out a decent veggie garden check out my link.
https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/346885-my-veggie-garden.html


----------



## Jamexican (Jul 9, 2010)

What up guys hows it growin! Finally traded for a 600w and got it up in my room instantly! I have the light around 30" from the canopy with an air cooled hood hooked up to a 250 cfm fan with the intake blowing on it to keep it cool, check out my journal if you have any questions 
( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/340803-going-back-my-roots-bato.html ). I dont know how to attach it to my signature if anyone does please tell me, I would like to know! I have six plants going right now three different strains; Afghan White Widow ( Afgoo x White Widow), Blue Cheese ( Blueberry x Cheese ) and Querkle ( Space Queen x Urkle ). Going to veg for 2 - 3 weeks longer then throw them into bloom.


----------



## Trollin (Jul 9, 2010)

This is the 3rd day of flowering with a 600w HPS


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 9, 2010)

Im sad about not having my camera  But i took some pictuers from my phone they didnt come out to bad but that orange tint seems to get caught on every camera besides my broken one  

ANYWAY my Purple God Bud smells really good so does my Durban Poison but my B.F.F. I now know is FLO mixed with Big Bud I THINK but im not positive but my B.F.F. Smells exactly like Flo ill never forget that smell because i hate it lol maby it was just my bad experience with it from a Dispensary but we will see how it turns out

Day 38

*Purple God Bud
*









*
Durban Poison





BFF





check my journal for more flixs 
*


----------



## HoLE (Jul 9, 2010)

heyyyy 6 Hunners,,,hope all is growin good,,,here's my 6 girls just freakin out at just over 3 weeks since 12/12 started,,,,,,they are all 5 feet or taller,,ones well over 6 feet,,,,


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 9, 2010)

nice lookin plants hole. i like that no boys sign you got theri. how many watts you runnin, those are some tall girls you got on your hands.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 9, 2010)

I asked in another thread but figured I should ask here too, even though I'm pretty sure the answer is yes. I managed to get my temps down to the low 80's in my grow tent, is it ok to add some CFL's? I'm currently vegging some 2 week olds and a 2 1/2 month old clone until I get my veg tent set up. thanks


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I asked in another thread but figured I should ask here too, even though I'm pretty sure the answer is yes. I managed to get my temps down to the low 80's in my grow tent, is it ok to add some CFL's? I'm currently vegging some 2 week olds and a 2 1/2 month old clone until I get my veg tent set up. thanks


yes i would say its ok as long as temps dont goover 85. my first grow was in 90 degree temps at all times indoor and the plants still flourished, but i also think its why most of them hermied. but temps in the low 80 should be fine


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2010)

Also heres some Tricrome porn 4 ya  

Purple Gb 









and 

Durban


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent stuff Hotsause


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 10, 2010)

what do u use to get those pics?


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2010)

I have the 420 Scope and i used my phone if my phone had zoom it would be 20x better pics but for now it works  i think i forgot to add i clipped some of each leaf to look at them


----------



## HoLE (Jul 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> nice lookin plants hole. i like that no boys sign you got theri. how many watts you runnin, those are some tall girls you got on your hands.


thxs mcpurple,,,still under the 600,,,,but thinking of adding a 400 to supplement the height differences,,,,one is over 6 feet,,the other 5 are between 5 and 6 feet,,,,this is 6 plants in a 5 by 4 by 8 room,,,,,and thxs as well integra,,,hope all is growin well with the 6 hunners


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2010)

So 600w i now discovered im battling Powdery Mildew SHOULD I HARVEST EARLY OR WHAT SHOULD I DO. Its mostly on my Bottle leafs but it is spreading like crazy PLEASE CAN SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW ASAP if im going to start harvesting tonight i wanna start way b4 i go to work


----------



## HoLE (Jul 10, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So 600w i now discovered im battling Powdery Mildew SHOULD I HARVEST EARLY OR WHAT SHOULD I DO. Its mostly on my Bottle leafs but it is spreading like crazy PLEASE CAN SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW ASAP if im going to start harvesting tonight i wanna start way b4 i go to work


sorry Hotsause,,,I haven't ever suffered powdery mildew yet,,,,so as a stoner,,,I have no clue till it happens to me and I come here ask'n what to do


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you can make a solution of H2O2 Hydrogen peroxide with water.

Here you go HS. Read this before you chop em down. 

*Powdery Mildew: Homemade And Organic Remedies *


By: Shari Armstrong




Powdery mildew is a common problem in areas that have high humidity. It can affect almost any type of plant, appearing on leaves, flowers, fruits and vegetables. A white or gray powder coats the surface of the plant. If left untreated, it can turn more severe, causing leaves to turn yellow or brown. Many people look to a homemade cure for powdery mildew before turning to fungacides. However, finding a powdery mildew homemade preventer is preferable.
*Prevention of powdery mildew*

The best way to take care of powdery mildew is by prevention. Be sure to start with healthy plants. One powdery mildew homemade preventer is to simply prune back any dead plant material during the normal pruning time. Do not plant things too close together, to allow ample air circulation around the plants. It is important to not plant in damp shady areas, as that is a prime location for powdery mildew. Another powdery mildew homemade preventer is to avoid using the sprinklers in the evening, so the water doesn&#8217;t stand on the leaves too long. The water itself doesn&#8217;t cause more mildew, but it allows it to be transported to the other leaves on the plant easier.
*Organic removal of powdery mildew*


But, when prevention fails, it is a good idea to try organic removal of powdery mildew first. If you have a case of powdery mildew, be sure not to compost the infected plant parts. There are a few options to try when trying a homemade cure for powdery mildew. One powdery mildew organic remedy is to use dilute solutions of hydrogen peroxide. Spray it on the plants thoroughly about once a week. You can also use a powdery mildew homemade solution of potassium salts. Organic removal of powdery mildew is always preferable to using harsh chemicals on your plants.


There are even some plants, such as the lilac, that can have the powdery mildew on it and it doesn&#8217;t hurt the plant that much. So using a homemade cure for powdery mildew on the hardier plants isn&#8217;t necessary.
Another thing to remember is that if one type of plant gets it, that particular strain of powdery mildew won&#8217;t transfer to the other types of plants. For example, it won&#8217;t go from the roses to the lilacs, just to the other roses.
The best powdery mildew homemade preventer is maintain the proper moisture level, without raising the humidity around the plants too high. This, along with careful annual pruning will go a long way toward keeping your plants healthy and beautiful.

Hope this helps bud. 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2010)

I had some leaves that were heavily coated, but fortunately 
it wasn't mildew.



cof

extrema day 65, just before her haircut!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2010)

looks sticky icky! I love your sig.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So 600w i now discovered im battling Powdery Mildew SHOULD I HARVEST EARLY OR WHAT SHOULD I DO. Its mostly on my Bottle leafs but it is spreading like crazy PLEASE CAN SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW ASAP if im going to start harvesting tonight i wanna start way b4 i go to work


Bro i went thru the same thing and all i can say is "GreenCure" is a gift from the gods!!! it works instantly and its organic and tasteless so you can use up to day of harvest. And it only costs about $20. I go to Oaksterdam University and that's the stuff they recommended to me when i had PM. Just use it every other week and you will never ever get PM or many other diseases and it seems to kill Gnats as well. Make sure to use one of those pump sprayers to get it every where on the plant, i got one at Home Depot for $15. http://www.greencure.net/default.asp


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I think you can make a solution of H2O2 Hydrogen peroxide with water.
> 
> Here you go HS. Read this before you chop em down.
> 
> ...





Thanks im glad i heard somebody else say that i found a thread that suggested that and i immediatly sprayed them down. I tried to stay away from the Buds. I am researching a good fugiside that can get PM out of the stem ive found a few but not sure if i want to try it FIRST WE WILL SEE IF THE H202 works wish me lucky and thanks bad and hole


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2010)

Mrcool360 said:


> Bro i went thru the same thing and all i can say is "GreenCure" is a gift from the gods!!! it works instantly and its organic and tasteless so you can use up to day of harvest. And it only costs about $20. I go to Oaksterdam University and that's the stuff they recommended to me when i had PM. Just use it every other week and you will never ever get PM or many other diseases and it seems to kill Gnats as well. Make sure to use one of those pump sprayers to get it every where on the plant, i got one at Home Depot for $15. http://www.greencure.net/default.asp


Thanks i also read about this in another forum I am going to way to grow tomorrow to check if they have it +rep


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey COF glad to see you back around these parts. How life bro. Plants looking quite frosty indeed. Yum Yum Yummy. 

HS glad to see youve found a solution. Hope things go better for you. Peace. Tommorows the world cup. Haven't been much into soccer or euro football but i was watching a bit of the action the other day and good lord what an exciting contact sport. I was hooked. Going to have to sit at a pub tommorow and watch the game over a few pints. In support of our 600 leader Hup Hup Holland.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2010)

I have an idea that our leader is in attendance.
Has anyone else noticed that the two teams in the world cup finals
are from marijuana friendly countries?


cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 10, 2010)

nice pics old fart!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 10, 2010)

COF DST is at the wold cup. He should be around soon.


----------



## Jamexican (Jul 10, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey COF glad to see you back around these parts. How life bro. Plants looking quite frosty indeed. Yum Yum Yummy.
> 
> HS glad to see youve found a solution. Hope things go better for you. Peace. Tommorows the world cup. Haven't been much into soccer or euro football but i was watching a bit of the action the other day and good lord what an exciting contact sport. I was hooked. Going to have to sit at a pub tommorow and watch the game over a few pints. In support of our 600 leader Hup Hup Holland.


Hey mason man how do u put ur growlink in ur signature?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> nice pics old fart!


Thank you. It's a chem dog/herijuana cross that is outstanding. A stone to the bone stone with a clear energetic high.
I suddenly have a new favorite.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 10, 2010)

Well let me think here a min. I think you get on your thread then copy the URL in the address bar. Go into your profile edit. Edit sig and paste the link. Ther is also a way to customze what appears int the link. Im far to stoned at the moment to remember haha. Been hitting some heavy gear tonight. Off to the fart sack peace and good night folks. 1BMM


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 10, 2010)

3 Blue Dream and 3 Green Crack day 40 12/12.


----------



## Jamexican (Jul 10, 2010)

aright cool beans thanks!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2010)

cheechzilla those are looking great. Im also an day 40- 12/12 with my bb kush.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey almost 500 pages!!! WOW


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2010)

Mrcool360 said:


> Bro i went thru the same thing and all i can say is "GreenCure" is a gift from the gods!!! it works instantly and its organic and tasteless so you can use up to day of harvest. And it only costs about $20. I go to Oaksterdam University and that's the stuff they recommended to me when i had PM. Just use it every other week and you will never ever get PM or many other diseases and it seems to kill Gnats as well. Make sure to use one of those pump sprayers to get it every where on the plant, i got one at Home Depot for $15. http://www.greencure.net/default.asp


jus trying to buy some but seems they only make it in the us and charg silly prices to ship to the uk ($87.56) ffs. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok guys I got no pics now but I got 5 ounces off two plants!!!! One had three and the other two!! I'll have some pics tomorrow for you..... Well actually in a couple hours sleep time for a bit first.....Just had to share I'm really proud of myself hahahaha


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 11, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> Ok guys I got no pics now but I got 5 ounces off two plants!!!! One had three and the other two!! I'll have some pics tomorrow for you..... Well actually in a couple hours sleep time for a bit first.....Just had to share I'm really proud of myself hahahaha


Nice cant wait to see the pics. So yesterday i sprayed with diluted H202 water and this morning when i got home from work alot of the infected leafs looked alot better. I sprayed again but im pretty sure im still getting some of the Green Cure for all the spores in my stem and buds. But FOR ANYBODY BATTLING PM H202 SPRAY IS DEFIANTLY ONE REMEDY


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2010)

nice pics all,and to all a good day.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 11, 2010)

hotsauce- mrcool360 hit the nail on the head...GreenCure, GreenCure, Greencure....I had BAD pm, now I dont have any.....none...zip...zilch...nada...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> jus trying to buy some but seems they only make it in the us and charg silly prices to ship to the uk ($87.56) ffs. Can anyone help me with this?


$14.88 for the GreenCure and $16.00 for shipping to the UK (US currency) from ebay. Click here.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 11, 2010)

500 pages.....niiiiiiiice


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 11, 2010)

mine only shows 167 pages, but i have like 50 post a page on


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2010)

500!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2010)

It will be really cool when we hit page 600 eh?

Go Orange!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 11, 2010)

thread should be locked at 600 and a new one should be started!..that would be sick!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello my brothers in stupid, the lost sheep has returned. As masonman said, DST is at the world cup, no need to bury him, he will return. I needed a break away from ya'll, call it a working vacation away from the thread. After all was said and done I had over fourteen ounces dry from my four sativas. My 12/12 from seed netted me another almost four ounces, one big bud on a stick is what they looked liked when finished. 

I just did my transplanting this morning into two gallon smart pots from twenty ounce party cups. I also transplanted two lemon skunks into one gallon smart pots but they are a week behind the others. Here's the line-up; two beans of my making, not sure what they are, either crystal and thc bomb or crystal crossed with crystal. Two LA Confidential x skunk, three Sleestack x skunk, one OG18 x skunk. Grown in soil with worm castings, perlite, and mycorrhizae for the root system added to the soil. I've been using fish fertilizer with silica added to bring the npk to 5-1-4 for vegging. I'm trying to keep the phosphorous down during veg to see if it helps eliminate the stretching or at least keep it to a minimum. My partner in stupid just started week one of flowering and he has a half dozen each of power kush and white widow going. We also just ordered more beans from speedyseedz. All feminized; red diesel, morning glory, acapulco gold and the og18. I also still have one each of, super silver haze, neville's haze and hawaiian snow along with a half dozen laughing buddhas, some jock horror, malawi 99 and sour cream. I think we should be good for a few grows. After this indica dominant grow we both have going we're each going to do a sativa grow. I'll post up some pics later, my lights are set to go off at two in the afternoon and come back on at seven. It's already hot and humid as hades here in florida.

It's good to be back.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 11, 2010)

I've read a lot of negative about feminized greenhouse seeds. I have to report absolutely no hermies from my two and they were both lst'd and twisted to the max. For the sativa lovers, the arjan's haze #1 was killer. Heavy haze taste and a real good uplifting, stoney, stupid kind of high. Well worthwhile growing for any interested parties.


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice looking BB Kush. Are you running 2 600W cool tubes?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> Nice looking BB Kush. Are you running 2 600W cool tubes?


4-600 watt cooltubes all with nexgen ballast. If you want you can stop by my journal. link in sig.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hello my brothers in stupid, the lost sheep has returned.
> 
> It's good to be back.


Great to have you back my friend. We were wondering where you were. Glad to see you.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks jigfresh. I just took a break from the thread while my 12/12 experiment finished. I also hooked up with a friend with benefits recently so my time has been spent elsewhere. My newly acquired buddy lives on a horse farm, she even has a greenhouse. I'm hoping next year to be able to sprinkle a few plants outside here and there the ganja gods willing. It's going to be good to see what everyone has going...and I see the COF is back too.

Sorry DST, we all hope you had a great time anyway.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2010)

From the bloom room and getting close.

Note to Heads up
Since I added a window ac to my grow and kept the temps below 75, my buds have become harder and more dense. I have clones of a lady cane that had large, fluffy buds and the clones have smaller, harder nuggets with more overall weight.
The plants are a lot healthier with the lower temps.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 11, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> 3 Blue Dream and 3 Green Crack day 40 12/12. View attachment 1038223View attachment 1038224View attachment 1038225View attachment 1038227


Awesome Cheech. Very nice.



whodatnation said:


> Hey almost 500 pages!!! WOW


Wow hells yeah. Shit im on the max post per page but thats cool. getting up there aint we peeps.



Hotsause said:


> Nice cant wait to see the pics. So yesterday i sprayed with diluted H202 water and this morning when i got home from work alot of the infected leafs looked alot better. I sprayed again but im pretty sure im still getting some of the Green Cure for all the spores in my stem and buds. But FOR ANYBODY BATTLING PM H202 SPRAY IS DEFIANTLY ONE REMEDY


Good deal HS. I hoped that would work for you. I havent yet had a PM issue but should one come about ill be doing the same. 



strictly seedleSs said:


> 500 pages.....niiiiiiiice


Indeed ive been around since page 64. Time flies when your stoned haha.

I got me hands on a wide variety of smoke these days. Loving it. 



whodatnation said:


> 500!!!


Just 100 more pages to go. Then we shoot for 1200



jigfresh said:


> It will be really cool when we hit page 600 eh?
> Go Orange!!!


Word up Jig. Hows your bun in the oven and of course the misses. Big congrats and hope the best for ya Jig. 



Heads Up said:


> Hello my brothers in stupid, the lost sheep has returned. As masonman said, DST is at the world cup, no need to bury him, he will return. I needed a break away from ya'll, call it a working vacation away from the thread. After all was said and done I had over fourteen ounces dry from my four sativas. My 12/12 from seed netted me another almost four ounces, one big bud on a stick is what they looked liked when finished.
> 
> I just did my transplanting this morning into two gallon smart pots from twenty ounce party cups. I also transplanted two lemon skunks into one gallon smart pots but they are a week behind the others. Here's the line-up; two beans of my making, not sure what they are, either crystal and thc bomb or crystal crossed with crystal. Two LA Confidential x skunk, three Sleestack x skunk, one OG18 x skunk. Grown in soil with worm castings, perlite, and mycorrhizae for the root system added to the soil. I've been using fish fertilizer with silica added to bring the npk to 5-1-4 for vegging. I'm trying to keep the phosphorous down during veg to see if it helps eliminate the stretching or at least keep it to a minimum. My partner in stupid just started week one of flowering and he has a half dozen each of power kush and white widow going. We also just ordered more beans from speedyseedz. All feminized; red diesel, morning glory, acapulco gold and the og18. I also still have one each of, super silver haze, neville's haze and hawaiian snow along with a half dozen laughing buddhas, some jock horror, malawi 99 and sour cream. I think we should be good for a few grows. After this indica dominant grow we both have going we're each going to do a sativa grow. I'll post up some pics later, my lights are set to go off at two in the afternoon and come back on at seven. It's already hot and humid as hades here in florida.
> 
> It's good to be back.





Heads Up said:


> I've read a lot of negative about feminized greenhouse seeds. I have to report absolutely no hermies from my two and they were both lst'd and twisted to the max. For the sativa lovers, the arjan's haze #1 was killer. Heavy haze taste and a real good uplifting, stoney, stupid kind of high. Well worthwhile growing for any interested parties.





Heads Up said:


> Thanks jigfresh. I just took a break from the thread while my 12/12 experiment finished. I also hooked up with a friend with benefits recently so my time has been spent elsewhere. My newly acquired buddy lives on a horse farm, she even has a greenhouse. I'm hoping next year to be able to sprinkle a few plants outside here and there the ganja gods willing. It's going to be good to see what everyone has going...and I see the COF is back too.
> 
> Sorry DST, we all hope you had a great time anyway.


Hey Heads Up old pal. glad to hear from you. Got ya a HOT momma Ayy. Fkn awesome bro. Lord knows we all need a sugar momma haha. Good for you Heads Up. So glad your back buddy. 

Greenhouse Beans. Hmmm. So far i cant complain at all. They seem to be what they say. My Arjans SH is lagging, but mind you she was a clone mother for a few months so i may have exceeded the bud out put of some of mines to a point where they are going to be popcorn buds. But I dont really care as long as i got me some buds and just a few weeks out. Cant wait. 

Peace and have a good night 600 watters. 1BMM


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> $14.88 for the GreenCure and $16.00 for shipping to the UK (US currency) from ebay. Click here.


cheers man its all in hand now, gotta love Ebay for certain things lol. Just gotta 2tb external hdd for 89.99 from ebuyer on ebay bargain man


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 12, 2010)

BONG I WANNA SEE SOME PICSS DAMN IT lol


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got some pics! I am a very happy father indeed. In more ways than one in about six months. Just found out my sperm is still viable even though I smoke weed like a train. Only time I've ever really hoped for a boy.
Day 28: Golden Goat, Cheese, NYC Diesel, and Cough in that order.
View attachment 1040466View attachment 1040467View attachment 1040468View attachment 1040469


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2010)

befor weight gain

after weight gain
white russian cola shot


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm gonna be a dad for the first time around Valentines day. Congrats bro.

And thanks for the love MasonMan. Wife's doing real good.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2010)

this thing is realy thick


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheers man its all in hand now, gotta love Ebay for certain things lol. Just gotta 2tb external hdd for 89.99 from ebuyer on ebay bargain man


eBay is a money saver for everything. I found my 600w ballasts for $72 (US currency) a piece brand new. I found the entire Fabulous Furry Freak Bros. comic book set...even found a near mint 1st print of No.1.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2010)

genuity said:


> this thing is realy thick


Nice cap. Go Blue. Nice buds too. So nice.


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 12, 2010)

genuity said:


> befor weight gain
> 
> after weight gain
> white russian cola shot


Holy mother of Big Foot. That is fucking sweet. I hope my girls swell like yours did Genuity. Thanks 1BMM for the comment. I'm trying my best. It's my first run and I'm shooting for the stars.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 12, 2010)

COF...the air conditioner makes a huge difference for me, without it I'm not sure I could even grow. My first grow in my grow room with the six hundreds and air conditioning was a huge improvement. I have some nugs now that rattle in the jars they are so hard. I've used gravity the last two grows and will continue to use it, I think it makes a huge improvement. I have my lights on for nineteen hours, they go off at two in the afternoon and come back on at seven. I'm trying to avoid burning them in the heat of the day here in florida.

Good luck COF, controlling the temps makes a huge difference and as you noted, the plants seem to enjoy the cooler temps and reward you with nicer bud.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 12, 2010)

masonman, glad to hear from you bud. How's your god's country experiment going? My arjan's haze always looked unhealthy, I think it was the lack of humidity. For some reason or other some sativas need high humidity, sixty to eighty percent range. Even though it struggled the whole time, the smoke was great, is great.

Looking forward to seeing some bud porn from you after all those beautiful clones, clone king.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 12, 2010)

Genuity, as usual, just beautiful. I think you should be up for the golden grow award in the six hundred. Your grows are consistently amazing. Jigfresh, you too.

How about a heads up on the og18, I just ordered some feminized from reserva privada, (dna genetics). It was a toss-up with tora bora but I felt like I just had to try the og18 I've read so many good things about it. Can you give me some tips on topping, or supercropping or did you just let it grow? How about feeding? Light, heavy, medium? Any info you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> Holy mother of Big Foot. That is fucking sweet. I hope my girls swell like yours did Genuity. Thanks 1BMM for the comment. I'm trying my best. It's my first run and I'm shooting for the stars.


thanks for the kind words,jus give'em love,and they will give you love in the end.


Heads Up said:


> Genuity, as usual, just beautiful. I think you should be up for the golden grow award in the six hundred. Your grows are consistently amazing. Jigfresh, you too.
> 
> How about a heads up on the og18, I just ordered some feminized from reserva privada, (dna genetics). It was a toss-up with tora bora but I felt like I just had to try the og18 I've read so many good things about it. Can you give me some tips on topping, or supercropping or did you just let it grow? How about feeding? Light, heavy, medium? Any info you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated.


thank you heads up,
well my growing style is a lil off for some.
but for the most part she can take alot,she loves suppercropping,responds well to topping,push it to the limit with the nutes.
i wish you would of gotten them tora bora's,you would not have been sorry.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 12, 2010)

I 2 dont kno how i would grow without the ac..i use it 2 cool the tent and i can bring the temps down 2 about 63 when i want..i think it played a big part in why the plants r so big now..BUT what i do notice when its on i dont get much of a smell its a lil scent but i guess the constant air movement helps..im talkin about veg tho..


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 13, 2010)

So I swear I will have a picture tomorrow of the buds I got a total of 5 ounces off the two OGs. 3 off the big one and 2 off the small one. The buds dont have a real dank smell to them at all and actually smell alot like hay until you break into them....Its great smoke, but still hoping that the smell will come in a few days but I am doubtful.....

I will be adding a few more to the 12/12 tent in probably about a week. I will have pics soon. (Camera got lost or stolen dont really know)


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I swear I will have a picture tomorrow of the buds I got a total of 5 ounces off the two OGs. 3 off the big one and 2 off the small one. The buds dont have a real dank smell to them at all and actually smell alot like hay until you break into them....Its great smoke, but still hoping that the smell will come in a few days but I am doubtful.....
> 
> I will be adding a few more to the 12/12 tent in probably about a week. I will have pics soon. (Camera got lost or stolen dont really know)


put your buds ina jar and the longer they cure the more aroma the buds will have. my last harvest i got 7 ounces off 2 plants and 1 oz filled my cure jars so i had 7 jars and went through mabye 1, 1/2 jars a month and when i cam to my last jar that had been curing for 3-4 months i was so amazed at the smell that came out when it was opend and then the taste and smoothness of the smoke, a cure takes care of alot if done long enough. i have weed from over 1 year ago from my growers outdoor and it has been curing all year till it hits my blunt or pipe and the smoke is like a fine wine, smooth, flavor full, and it fucks me up


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> put your buds ina jar and the longer they cure the more aroma the buds will have. my last harvest i got 7 ounces off 2 plants and 1 oz filled my cure jars so i had 7 jars and went through mabye 1, 1/2 jars a month and when i cam to my last jar that had been curing for 3-4 months i was so amazed at the smell that came out when it was opend and then the taste and smoothness of the smoke, a cure takes care of alot if done long enough. i have weed from over 1 year ago from my growers outdoor and it has been curing all year till it hits my blunt or pipe and the smoke is like a fine wine, smooth, flavor full, and it fucks me up


That's awesome, I'm going to cure some Jack Herer for 3 months. I have a spice rack with glass jars that I'm going to use after I throw out all the spices, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> That's awesome, I'm going to cure some Jack Herer for 3 months. I have a spice rack with glass jars that I'm going to use after I throw out all the spices, lol.


jack herer sounds good, i have never smoked it but hear great info about it, i would also like to grow it someday if its still around. and i picked up 12 mason jars from fred myers for 5 dollors they have all different sizes to. right now im smokin on some outdoor jack frost and i love this strain, after my grower is done being my grower i am gonna ask him for a clone of it or mabye some seeds from it. i already got permafrost and lemon skunk seeds from him, so i will have some nice strains to grow when i do again


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

My friend got some Jack Flash the other day, I haven't heard of Jack Frost yet, sounds good though! I've been smoking Jach Herer daily since my budtender started carrying it 2 months ago. I'm hoping to pick up some more in a few days


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> My friend got some Jack Flash the other day, I haven't heard of Jack Frost yet, sounds good though! I've been smoking Jach Herer daily since my budtender started carrying it 2 months ago. I'm hoping to pick up some more in a few days


i gues i am smokin onsome JH a lil bit i just found out that jack frost is made up Jack herrer x white widow x northern lights #5. and yes it is very good, it is just covered in trichs. i would like to able to go buy legal here in Oregon from a dispensary for some new buds to try, but i really dont like the prices they have and we dont have them yet.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

Jack anything is good, adds spice. I thought Northern Lights was part of the original Jack Herer strain, that one is popular. Hopefully I can clone one of my Jacks and flower it in a few weeks to see if we have a boy or girl


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Jack anything is good, adds spice. I thought Northern Lights was part of the original Jack Herer strain, that one is popular. Hopefully I can clone one of my Jacks and flower it in a few weeks to see if we have a boy or girl


they might even show preflowers before you flower, all my plants i start from seeds usally show preflowers around 20-30 days after they pop, but im sure you will be blessed with some JH females


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 13, 2010)

bajafox, mason jars are the things to use. You can get a dozen wide mouth quart jars for less than ten bucks. Almost all supermarkets and walmarts carry them. After drying your bud, put it into the jars but don't pack it in, it needs room to breathe. For the first week open them a couple/few times a day to burp them. For the second week twice a day should suffice and the third week once a day. After that they should be able to be stored without opening them. I've finally gotten to the the point I have bud that is a couple of months in jars and it's heavenly.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

yes it is very heavenly heads up, when they are cured for so long and cure properly its amazing how much it improves taste, smell, and smoothness. one thing it will not improve though is potency


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 13, 2010)

mcpurple, when you first chop a plant, all the thc crystals are not psychoactive as of yet. Drying and curing does allow the plant to become stronger due to the fact more of the thc becomes psychoactive during curing. I have read that in a few different 'bibles' on growing. Two grows ago my partner grew some white widow. I tried it after a week in the jar, was not impressed. After about three weeks or so, the taste was great the smell was overpowering and the buzz was killer. It definitely got better with age.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, when you first chop a plant, all the thc crystals are not psychoactive as of yet. Drying and curing does allow the plant to become stronger due to the fact more of the thc becomes psychoactive during curing. I have read that in a few different 'bibles' on growing. Two grows ago my partner grew some white widow. I tried it after a week in the jar, was not impressed. After about three weeks or so, the taste was great the smell was overpowering and the buzz was killer. It definitely got better with age.


thank you for that i didnt even think of that


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

great info, any links to where I can order those jars? my budtender has them and I know he'd give me a deal on them but I have a feeling with a 600w now, I'm gonna have a little more than I originally bargained for (I HOPE!)


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2010)

bajafox said:


> great info, any links to where I can order those jars? my budtender has them and I know he'd give me a deal on them but I have a feeling with a 600w now, I'm gonna have a little more than I originally bargained for (I HOPE!)


walmart


cof


----------



## bajafox (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll have to look for them, I'm still quite a ways out before harvesting


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> masonman, glad to hear from you bud. How's your god's country experiment going? My arjan's haze always looked unhealthy, I think it was the lack of humidity. For some reason or other some sativas need high humidity, sixty to eighty percent range. Even though it struggled the whole time, the smoke was great, is great.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some bud porn from you after all those beautiful clones, clone king.


Ayy there Heads Up. Yeah I think ive pruned these mothers down to a point where they just have to many bud sites. Im still getting some decent nuggets but id like to see alot more. Still got a few weeks to go. Bud porn soon bro. 

The gods country run is doing well. Not as well as i first anticipated but i got around 40 healthy 6 footers. They have probably grown alot more since i last seen them. Been feeding them with Advanced Nutrients Heavy Harvest. Seems to be doing the job. I dont have to go there for another few weeks but when i do ill be getting a load of pics. 

Clone King lol. Hell ya bro. With my cloning skills I trade rooted clones for the finished product to a close bud of mine. Im sure glad i learned that trick haha. I aint ran out of dank for months, and im getting some good varieties at that. Got some green crack the other day and that shit is FIRE. I sure wish that cheese would come around again but if it dont ill have to grow my cheese been out. Going to keep the strains I like from this run and add a few new ones. Im thinking the HB is going to be the next. 

Just rolling in gone get me a beer and tend the ladies. Ill snap a few pics. Peace 1BMM...


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 13, 2010)

masonman, my vietnam vet buddy around the corner has a dozen or so girls out in his back yard. He either has more balls than me or he really doesn't give a damn about the po-po. I'm looking forward to sampling some of his around october. His plants are already flowering and have been for a couple of weeks. I'm looking forward to seeing your outdoor girls.

mcpurple, you are welcome my friend.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been working more and more towards keeping my grows simple. I'm using scott's container potting soil mixed with some miracle grow organic soil. Added to that is perlite, worm castings and some stuff for a good root system. I put a couple of tablespoons of worm castings on top of the soil along with the castings I mixed into the soil. Alaskan fish fertilizer 5-1-1 and silica, 0-0-3 to bring my npk up to 5-1-4 for vegging. I'll be using jack's classice blossom booster 10-30-20 for flowering. I've read on here from a couple of different highly experienced people that to much P during vegging is what causes stretching. With two six hundreds burning I'm sure lack of light is not an issue. So far most of the babies have five internodes and are only four inches tall or shorter. They are staying compact with tight internodes. I'll keep the board posted as to the progress and if using low levels of P helps in keeping stretching under control.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 13, 2010)

Been super busy chopping. Hope everyone is doing well, here is a little update from me. 

Jupiter OG was cut on Day 63
Grape Romulan and Grapefruit Haze was cut on day 65

Jupiter OG is certainly one of the best OGs I have had, very sweet smell. 
Grape Romulan and Grapefruit Haze came out super dense, with wonderful unique aromas to both of them. 

Casey will be cut on Day 75-76.
Chem D will be cut on Day 72.

Grape Romulan
























Casey Jones


















Chem D






Jupiter OG
























Grapefruit Haze


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2010)

man bender the way you lined those pics up and had them all labeled i felt like i was looking at a magazine about weed, it all looks dank. great job


----------



## bender420 (Jul 13, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks bro.



mcpurple said:


> man bender the way you lined those pics up and had them all labeled i felt like i was looking at a magazine about weed, it all looks dank. great job


Your compliments are humbling my friend, thank you.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2010)

that was realy nice layout.
welll done.


----------



## bender420 (Jul 13, 2010)

genuity said:


> that was realy nice layout.
> welll done.


Thanks friend.


----------



## swish (Jul 13, 2010)

whats up peeps, so its ben allmost two grows ago since i last logged in but i started up again just to see if i can grow in the desert heat. I had a question: any of you guys hook up a wonderwoman ?? i got a fem pack from nirvana, she is about 6 days into forcing, only thing i can see so far is that this bitch grows wilder then widow, i clip her and 3 days later u cant even tell. I would like to know how she smokes, her effects, and a rounded off flower time.... im not in a rush but would like to know.
Would also like to know if anybody had any tips on dry/curing in dry weather, if i hang em for the normal seven days they turn to dust and never tighten up, but if i jar em too soon it seems like they have that plant matter smell to them, my room never gets any warmer than 80 f but the humidity wich is were the prob lies doesnt seen to reach higher then 20%.....i grow some really nice buds but have been hit n miss on the finish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2010)

simply mouthwatering Bender old buddy! loooks like a high times shoot for sure. that jupiter looks so frosted. any early indications on a winner for your personal tastes? 

    more clap than a whores convention


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 14, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Been super busy chopping. Hope everyone is doing well, here is a little update from me.
> 
> Jupiter OG was cut on Day 63
> Grape Romulan and Grapefruit Haze was cut on day 65
> ...


wow i think you made me drool/passout/cry/i dont even know what else but shit!!! Nice going one day my stuff will look that good + Rep if it lets me

EDIT: It didnt let me lol i must pass some around.....


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2010)

my gals getting along60 day mighty african.
i will be growing this strain as one of my big gals to see how she handles it,it needs to go till 75 days.
wet weight is 80g,my gal says it has a real sour smell to it,like old milk.


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 14, 2010)

Bender that sure does look tasty. Magnificent camera shots. 

Genuity the Mighty African looks wicked.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 14, 2010)

genuity said:


> my gals getting along60 day mighty african.
> i will be growing this strain as one of my big gals to see how she handles it,it needs to go till 75 days.
> wet weight is 80g,my gal says it has a real sour smell to it,like old milk.


Nice let me know how that taste it kind of looks like Sour D on STEROIDS


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2010)

whodatnation said:


>


they starting to get that lean.looking good


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 15, 2010)

Check out some bud shots. 
GreenHouse Colored Feminized Seeds 
White Widow and AMS under 600 watt HPS
co2
ac
dehumidifier
4X4X6.5 tent

White Widow and AMS are amazing genetics coming from GreenHouse. By far the best I've ever had. Currently working on, Purple Jems, Purple Widow, Lemon Skunk, Strawberry Haze, Great White Shark, Motavation, Easy Rider, white rhino, warlock, bcn diesel, la blanca, haze #1 + a few more...


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2010)

nice frost you got going onlooking good.


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> nice frost you got going onlooking good.


 Thats the magic of White Widow and 1500 ppm co2 with Air Conditioner maintaining 78-82 f and dehumidifier keeping RH under 60%. I spent over 2k on this grow!
Lets not forget the Sentinel Chhc-1 controller/monitor helping me get it all locked down.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2010)

keep at it,sounds like u got them gals set for a good life.


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 15, 2010)

oh yeah. its been a long time coming after 3 other grows. finally got everything i need and spent max dollar to optimize to the fullest.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> oh yeah. its been a long time coming after 3 other grows. finally got everything i need and spent max dollar to optimize to the fullest.


jus remember that you are the main factor in your plants growth,
not jus the equipment.


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> jus remember that you are the main factor in your plants growth,
> not jus the equipment.


 lol of course. i give my girls TLC all day everyday. EC meter is my best friend right now. The equips are a great help, but I'm the grower no doubt. by the way its Organic.


----------



## mikehod (Jul 15, 2010)

7x8 room currently using 5x5 flowering with a 1000hps have a second was gonna add and do 5x7 of the room but its a outbuilding shaded and well insulated but the second 1000 plus the 400w in veg and the fans will pushing the power limit of the 2 20 amp lines i got out there so i stole 2 dimmable 600w lumateks of ebay buy it now 110 shipped so my long winded question is will the 600 digi's do 5 ft or should i just do 4x7 (cant use 8ft wall cause entrance to building and entrance to veg room)also they'll do 750 hps's but bulbs are pricey and just 15k more lumens not sure they'd help much?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey 600 pals. I broke down and bought a brand new dig cam today. Im still getting used to it. Heres some shots of my gals at 7 weeks flower. 




Front row left to right. BW TW LS TRW
Back row left to right WW SS SH Purps.


Super Skunk 12/12 from clone. 


Purp mother just added in the flower room 4 days ago.


Blue Widow 


Trainwreck


Trainwreck






White Widow. 


WW


Strawberry Haze.


And lastly the 2nd generation mothers to be. Just transplanted into 3 gallon trash cans. They are cheap and work well lol. Gotta love wally World. Peace and goodnight peeps 1BMM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 15, 2010)

4 weeks into 12/12

I went heavy on the Bush Master and the leaves paid the price, they normally pull back from the claw. I will try my old dilution rate with an extra day next time.


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 15, 2010)

Day 45 12/12


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 15, 2010)

hey masonman, u got any drain holes on them trash bins


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 16, 2010)

Masonman, I did my sativa grow in those same containers from wally world. I drilled holes all around the lips of those containers and used them to lst the sativas. This grow I'm using smart pots, they're made from a felt like material. They're supposed to stop the roots from circling and allow more air into the dirt. Looks like you are going to have an abundance of bud. Keep up the good work...and I'll drop you my address in a private email. I want some of your clones, will you fed ex them to me? Only kidding, sorta'.

How much did it cost you to put together your cloner? I have no experience in hydro but I keep rolling the thought around in my head to build a cloner for winter when I can keep a mother more easily. With the heat of summer I don't want to run another air conditioner just for a mother tent.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2010)

MASON MAN.... I CAN FINALLY SEE YOUR PLANTS. Thanks the Lord!!! Looking beautiful my friend. What a room you got going on there. Plants look lovely. Buds looking tasty. Can't wait to see more pics, *not in orange*. WOOOO HOOOO.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey 600 pals. I broke down and bought a brand new dig cam today. Im still getting used to it. Heres some shots of my gals at 7 weeks flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good masonman


strictly seedleSs said:


> 4 weeks into 12/12
> 
> I went heavy on the Bush Master and the leaves paid the price, they normally pull back from the claw. I will try my old dilution rate with an extra day next time.
> 
> View attachment 1047711View attachment 1047714


 hope all works out for you.


cheechzilla said:


> Day 45 12/12 View attachment 1047808View attachment 1047809View attachment 1047810


good job you got going.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey masonman, u got any drain holes on them trash bins


Yes Mcp i have 4 holes in the bottom of each can. They seem to work good. I think next grow im going up to a 5 gal. 



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, I did my sativa grow in those same containers from wally world. I drilled holes all around the lips of those containers and used them to lst the sativas. This grow I'm using smart pots, they're made from a felt like material. They're supposed to stop the roots from circling and allow more air into the dirt. Looks like you are going to have an abundance of bud. Keep up the good work...and I'll drop you my address in a private email. I want some of your clones, will you fed ex them to me? Only kidding, sorta'.
> 
> How much did it cost you to put together your cloner? I have no experience in hydro but I keep rolling the thought around in my head to build a cloner for winter when I can keep a mother more easily. With the heat of summer I don't want to run another air conditioner just for a mother tent.


Lol I wonder if that could be done Headsup. Me and DST were shooting ideas one day on how to ship clones. In the us it could be done i suppose. Im not sure about international though cause of the long shipping process. Ill work on a device here soon. I can give you a good run down on how to build a cloner and run and maintain it. Its really easy. Then we can trade clones. THAT WOULD KICK ASS haha. Just let me know ill post a how to thread when i get some free time. 



jigfresh said:


> MASON MAN.... I CAN FINALLY SEE YOUR PLANTS. Thanks the Lord!!! Looking beautiful my friend. What a room you got going on there. Plants look lovely. Buds looking tasty. Can't wait to see more pics, *not in orange*. WOOOO HOOOO.


Thanks Jig. I took them pics right after the lights went off or they would probably look orange. Im still learning how to use my new cam. Its a Canon 10X zoom. I need a tripod to get some real good closeups. I thinks my WW is close to being done. Woot Woot. I can finally see a chop in sight. Gots to get back to work. Catch yall a bit later. Peace 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys... I've had a dude PM me with info on how to ship clones. He says he does it all the time. I think he would put them in a water bottle with a little bit of water in there.... I could try and find the message and pass on the info if you care. Just don't tell 'em jig told you, .


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 16, 2010)

^This is something I have been looking into...if you post it I wont tell :X


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I hope you guys are in the mood for a shit load of pics. This is just a copy and paste from my journal update today and there's a ton of bud porn. So get ready for the raging hard on....
Plants are doing great. The Blue Kush isnt growing as good as last time but Im going to give it some time to see if they turn around. I think it was caused by the Snow Storm Ultra. I got clones from each mom in the room sexing and so far I have 2 males, 2 females, and 2 undetermined. I am going to move the Kolossus out and continue to flower it so I can collect pollen for my first breeding experiment. If its ready in time, Im going to breed it with the Blue Kush and the Piss. And now onto the update, I hope you guys like bud porn...

Piss & Blue Kush day 41 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
CO2 ppm 600
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 350-700
Res Temp 68-71F






















































































































































And here's the sexing clones, The Kolossus has been my most vigorous healthy plant of the 6 seeds I planted and Im really looking forward to breeding with Hi. The plant Also has excelent structure and flowered fasterthan any of the others.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 16, 2010)

dam bro plants look so good, and great photos of them to. man sometimes i think this thread should be made a magazine with all the info and pics in here.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

This is better than a magazine anyways, sure you dont make money selling it, but all the info and pics are readilly available and you can search for the info and ask for advice, lot better than just some pics on a page. But I hear you, I have debated about sending some of my pics to a couple of magazines. Thanks for the rep McPurp.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 16, 2010)

i think you could make it into a few mags integra. along with a few others here.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2010)

A guide to your cloner would be an asset to all of us. Please enlighten us!!!


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 16, 2010)

Integra, WOW!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 16, 2010)

After once again seeing some of the excellent grows by our fellow six hundred watters, Integra yours being the latest, I was thinking we should have a golden grow award. Some of our brethren are flat out great growers. What would you guys think of a poll for the golden grow award? We could do it twice a year that way everyone could participate no matter their time schedule. 

And whoever wins gets to send samples to the people who voted for them. How's that sound?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 16, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> A guide to your cloner would be an asset to all of us. Please enlighten us!!!
> 
> 
> cof


I second the motion.

And a show and tell with pictures would be great for us mechanically challenged individuals.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 16, 2010)

how many ounces have you yield under 1 600w? ive got 4 plants under there at the moment - blue cheese.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 16, 2010)

kershivo said:


> how many ounces have you yield under 1 600w? ive got 4 plants under there at the moment - blue cheese.


I'm not sure a number can be put on that question. Lots of different things to take into account.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> After once again seeing some of the excellent grows by our fellow six hundred watters, Integra yours being the latest, I was thinking we should have a golden grow award. Some of our brethren are flat out great growers. What would you guys think of a poll for the golden grow award? We could do it twice a year that way everyone could participate no matter their time schedule.
> 
> And whoever wins gets to send samples to the people who voted for them. How's that sound?


That is a great idea! I was also about to post a poll to see how many people think there should be a new global holiday..."global BREEDERS DAY!" what do you guys think. I was pretty influenced by my home-grown when I thought of this. In my eyes I think this whole cannabis revolution could mostly be due to the people "breeders" who have spent years and years and also put their necks on the chopping block developing and distributing ELITE genetics to everyone all around the world!!! I think we "we the home growers" owe it to them for changing the world. !!!GLOBAL BREEDERS DAY!!!...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 16, 2010)

kershivo said:


> how many ounces have you yield under 1 600w? ive got 4 plants under there at the moment - blue cheese.


pretty much depends on so many things!.. strain,how long you vegg,how well u take care of the laides,the room there in,air circulation, mad shit!.."replicate the outdoors"


----------



## cowboy916 (Jul 17, 2010)

What's up club 600 here's some pics of day 45 flowering
FFOF soil 40% peralite
FF nutes w/ trio
5 gal smartpots
grandaddy purps not sure what's going on with the buds




















Shiva Skunk




















XJ-13


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey folks, glad to see everyone has been busy. The 600 is rocking peeps!!!!

Will provide updates of my grow situation shortly, the plant sitter got them throughAlive I guess (just) but so much TLC lacking I could cry. My clones are looking pretty fucked but I should - fingers crossed pull them through!!

The World Cup was fekking awesome, South Africa done a job they can be proud of for sure!!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

It certainly got a lot better once Egland were out lol. There was good fot ball and everything lol, last game was a bit like watching boring prem football not very exciting atall. My 600w tent is empty at min lol, kinda shot meself in the foot and dont have anything to go in to 12 for ages yet lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome home DST, glad to hear you had a good time.

Today I fimmed (hopefully) my plants that are three weeks old. I have two lemon skunks and one LA confidential that are two weeks old that did not get fimmed. I had to start a couple of beans late since all of the original ones didn't germinate. Generally I don't post pics of plants in veg, what's there to see?

On another topic, I'm looking to get a vaporizer. I don't want to spend the money for a volcano, I think they are overpriced. I'm looking for a forced air system that blows up a bag and can be passed around. I'm open to all suggestions so anyone who has what they consider a decent vaporizer, please share. Here's a picture of mine. If anyone knows where to get this vaporizer, let me know. I can't find it anywhere. It's a Digi-Vapor VP500


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 17, 2010)

^Can that thing play atari games too, I love Tank Wars.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2010)

welcome home DST,glad you had a good time.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome back DST. Glad your girls are still alive. Trip must have been a blast. Was it hard to find herb there?


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is my purple floja plant freshly harvested at 9 weeks.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2010)

Glad you are safe and sound, guess we won't have to try to raise bail!
(if it had been over a couple of hundred dollars, I'm afraid you might have to wait)
You've got to give a recap of your adventure.


cof


----------



## kershivo (Jul 17, 2010)

any ideas on what to do with these plants peeps?

i want at least 15oz. i have 1 600w hps cool tube. was gonna grow 9 plants but im only doing 4 now (or less).

the bottom right plant is northern lights from seed and the rest is blue cheese.

there all at different stages in growth and i need to be out of this house as soon as these have grown (so quite quickly in other words)

View attachment 1049744View attachment 1049745View attachment 1049746


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Welcome home DST, glad to hear you had a good time.
> 
> Today I fimmed (hopefully) my plants that are three weeks old. I have two lemon skunks and one LA confidential that are two weeks old that did not get fimmed. I had to start a couple of beans late since all of the original ones didn't germinate. Generally I don't post pics of plants in veg, what's there to see?
> 
> On another topic, I'm looking to get a vaporizer. I don't want to spend the money for a volcano, I think they are overpriced. I'm looking for a forced air system that blows up a bag and can be passed around. I'm open to all suggestions so anyone who has what they consider a decent vaporizer, please share. Here's a picture of mine. If anyone knows where to get this vaporizer, let me know. I can't find it anywhere. It's a Digi-Vapor VP500


Heads up i was initally going to get the Volcano till i saw the price. I decided to go with the Extreme Vape and i love it. It comes with 2 Bags and 1 Whip so you can do either. Its around 260 but i think it was worth the investment even though i dont use it that much


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 17, 2010)

kershivo said:


> any ideas on what to do with these plants peeps?
> 
> i want at least 15oz. i have 1 600w hps cool tube. was gonna grow 9 plants but im only doing 4 now (or less).
> 
> ...


That is one hell of a goal 15oz off 4 plants... A Realistic goal would be 2-3 oz per plant. But anyway i would just put them in flowering if you really need to be out


----------



## kershivo (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah but 150w per plant and only 2-3oz?

i need some return! lol


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> That is one hell of a goal 15oz off 4 plants... A Realistic goal would be 2-3 oz per plant. But anyway i would just put them in flowering if you really need to be out


 Not entirely true, with decent genetics and tender love and care, that number is easy to hit. Remember my last Blue Kush run, 3 plants, 1 600w light, got 16oz3g and that was all buds, I had over 2 ounces of popcorn that I made bubble hash out of.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 17, 2010)

kershivo said:


> yeah but 150w per plant and only 2-3oz?
> 
> i need some return! lol


I ment 2-3oz Per plant so a total of probably 12 ounces. And very true Integra strain and conditions have alot to do with your final yield just off my own personal experience and reading i thought 2-3 oz was a reasonable goal per plant


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 17, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is my purple floja plant freshly harvested at 9 weeks.


man it looks like a grape popsicle, great work.



Hotsause said:


> I ment 2-3oz Per plant so a total of probably 12 ounces. And very true Integra strain and conditions have alot to do with your final yield just off my own personal experience and reading i thought 2-3 oz was a reasonable goal per plant


i consider that reasonable, but i think 4-6 ozs is more like it, how is yuor grow comin hotsauce


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 17, 2010)

Its going great i treated my PM with Green cure and i haven't seen any since but next week i will do one more treatment. Thursday im getting another camera and ill also start flushing my Purple GB. I will have alot of pictures coming on Thursday


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 17, 2010)

Integra Your plants look super sexy. I like you set up and your plant are very very healthy. Awesome job. Rep+


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 17, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Its going great i treated my PM with Green cure and i haven't seen any since but next week i will do one more treatment. Thursday im getting another camera and ill also start flushing my Purple GB. I will have alot of pictures coming on Thursday


good to hear your gettin the pm gone. and im lookin forward to the pics.

and cowboy 916, your plants look great besides the first buds, it looks like they started to reveg for a min or somthin, im not sure but all the others look great


----------



## Joker209 (Jul 17, 2010)

*My cloning threads
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/348036-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html
**
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/349567-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html
*Enjoy hope it helps some of you


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I second the motion.
> 
> And a show and tell with pictures would be great for us mechanically challenged individuals.


Indeed my brothers. I will start a thread dedicated to cloning. Ughh I wish i hadnt erased all my pics from over the winter. I will just build another cloner and take pics as i go. Its so simple you guys wont believe it. Ill drop a link soon as i start the thread. And thanks for admiring my clones. It took me alot of trial and error before i got it down. 



cowboy916 said:


> What's up club 600 here's some pics of day 45 flowering
> FFOF soil 40% peralite
> FF nutes w/ trio
> 5 gal smartpots
> ...


Welcome Cowboy. My purp strain is having that exact same circular leaves thingy going on. Its strange. It must be in the genes thats all i can figure. Looking hella good though bro.





DST said:


> Hey folks, glad to see everyone has been busy. The 600 is rocking peeps!!!!
> 
> Will provide updates of my grow situation shortly, the plant sitter got them throughAlive I guess (just) but so much TLC lacking I could cry. My clones are looking pretty fucked but I should - fingers crossed pull them through!!
> 
> ...


Welcome home D. Glad you had a great trip. Hope your ladies pull through for ya bru. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 17, 2010)

Just to kick things off, heres a list of items you need to build a DIY cloner. 

1. A heavyduty black 12 gal storage tote. The size isnt That important. Just depends how many clones you want to poduce. Mine is a 12 galllon and i can produce 200 clones at a crack. And as few 1. 

2. A dual port high output aquarium pump. 

3. 4 12" airstones. 

4. Foam root plugs. You can make your own out of foam building blocks, or anything flat and spongy. 

And thats all there is to it. I put a drain spout on mine to change the H20 easier. All said and done you can build one for under $50. 


Im sorry to report that this is the only cloner pic I have at the moment. As you can see its really a simple machine. The airpump is mounted to the side. the hoses fished through a few drilled holes and rest in the bottom of the tote where they are attached to 4 12" airstones. I was running the pump on a timer at first but have just let it run 24/7 with better results. 

Thats really all there is to my magical clones. I fill the tote full of water to within 1" from the stems of the clones. I have found that rooting hormones are not needed but do help. I use rootone brand, just a light coating and put them in the cloner. Now depending on your strains I have had clones root in a little as 3 days and have had some take as long as 2 weeks. As long as they dont dry up they will root. I check the water level in mine every time I water my mothers, and change the water every 2 weeks. The water in the cloner will evaporate and leave the lil yins starving. So check daily or every other day. Thats it.

Now the only real hard part is cutting the holes for the root plugs. As I mentioned you want a HEAVY DUTY tote. And the reason is because the amont of water it takes to fill it up will bow out a cheapo tote and will let in light which will cause algae to grow and thats not any good for clones. This is also the reason for purchasing a black colored tote. I have been trying to find a shallower tote so not as much water is needed, but cant find one that suits my needs. 

So the idea with "bubble cloning" is the air coming in through the pump and airstones create oxegenated water. When the bubbles burst on the waters surface they make a misting action to the stems of the cuttings. To take cuttings from a doner plant youll want to cut a clone that is about 4-6 inches tall. I take mine at about 6" in height. I strip all but the top 2 sets of leaves. Dip in water then in rootone. easy peasy. I have put as many as 300 clones on this unit at once and rooted 95% of them. A few will die off no matter what. But hey 95% is a good turn out. I have also been experimenting with adding a low dose of veg nutes to counter some of the yellowing which occurs just before the roots start popping. So far it seems to have helped. But im not endorsing this procedure just yet. 

A more detailed version of this rant to come. As i said i deleted all my old pics last week or id be able to show yall step by step. Gimme a few days to gather some parts and ill build one documentry style. peace and hope this has helped for now. 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice 1bmm! thanks for sharing and I tried to give you rep but it wont let me.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi just thought I'd stop by and tell everyone I ve updated my 600 cab some more... Still not finished buts its defo. looking a lot better than when I started and last posted  feel free to check out my project @ https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html  - STELTHY


----------



## Joker209 (Jul 17, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Just to kick things off, heres a list of items you need to build a DIY cloner.
> 
> 1. A heavyduty black 12 gal storage tote. The size isnt That important. Just depends how many clones you want to poduce. Mine is a 12 galllon and i can produce 200 clones at a crack. And as few 1.
> 
> ...


 Nice set up man only problem I see with it is your pump location. If you were to ever have a power outage your pumps would probably fry. All and all though good system. You can check mine out here
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/348036-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html 
and see that I only run a cheap $40 cloner


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi just thought I'd stop by and tell everyone I ve updated my 600 cab some more... Still not finished buts its defo. looking a lot better than when I started and last posted  feel free to check out my project @ https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html  - STELTHY


nice sci-fi lab you got.
looks like you will be haveing fun.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)

When I fire up the 600 damn! .. its so bright I'll post my light test pic, I am sure you all already realise how bright 600s are but coming from previously only growing with CFLs and LEDs I was suprized at just how much brighter MH and HPS actually is .. the plants will love it I can tell  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Heads Up (Jul 17, 2010)

No, but it plays the best and tastiest high you can get from smoking.

Thanks for the links, you can't get it at half baked goods, only parts.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 17, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not entirely true, with decent genetics and tender love and care, that number is easy to hit. Remember my last Blue Kush run, 3 plants, 1 600w light, got 16oz3g and that was all buds, I had over 2 ounces of popcorn that I made bubble hash out of.


Integra, you are the exception to the rule. I would think two ounces a plant is more reasonable. Your yields are why I would nominate you for the golden grow award...with a few others on here.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 17, 2010)

If I had a table grow going, integra's grow would be the one I compared mine too, in hopes of being that good. Those are some beautiful nugs.


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 17, 2010)

more bud shots. White widow, AMS, White Rhino...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 17, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Nice set up man only problem I see with it is your pump location. If you were to ever have a power outage your pumps would probably fry. All and all though good system. You can check mine out here
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/348036-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html
> and see that I only run a cheap $40 cloner


Why indeed I will Joker. I never claimed to know all. Always down for a good read. Be right over And thanks for the link.



strictly seedleSs said:


> If I had a table grow going, integra's grow would be the one I compared mine too, in hopes of being that good. Those are some beautiful nugs.


I couldnt agree more. That is quite impressive Integra. Nice big buds everywhere...

1BMM outy


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Integra, you are the exception to the rule. I would think two ounces a plant is more reasonable. Your yields are why I would nominate you for the golden grow award...with a few others on here.


 Thanks. But I think everyone can hit those numbers with experience and the right strain. I know I can improve upon them because that last grow wasn't problem free, my co2 only worked for the first 3 weeks of the grow, and Blue Kush isnt a heavy yielder, more on the average to slightly lower side. So ones I get a nice heavy yielding strain its on, Im really hoping to hit the gpw. 


strictly seedleSs said:


> If I had a table grow going, integra's grow would be the one I compared mine too, in hopes of being that good. Those are some beautiful nugs.


 Thanks bro, they do look good just like all the other top notch herb that gets posted in here.


1badmasonman said:


> Why indeed I will Joker. I never claimed to know all. Always down for a good read. Be right over And thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mason. Yours are looking great. Cant wait till it gets cold out and you get your bubbles going.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Welcome home DST, glad to hear you had a good time.
> 
> Today I fimmed (hopefully) my plants that are three weeks old. I have two lemon skunks and one LA confidential that are two weeks old that did not get fimmed. I had to start a couple of beans late since all of the original ones didn't germinate. Generally I don't post pics of plants in veg, what's there to see?
> 
> On another topic, I'm looking to get a vaporizer. I don't want to spend the money for a volcano, I think they are overpriced. I'm looking for a forced air system that blows up a bag and can be passed around. I'm open to all suggestions so anyone who has what they consider a decent vaporizer, please share. Here's a picture of mine. If anyone knows where to get this vaporizer, let me know. I can't find it anywhere. It's a Digi-Vapor VP500





genuity said:


> welcome home DST,glad you had a good time.





Integra21 said:


> Welcome back DST. Glad your girls are still alive. Trip must have been a blast. Was it hard to find herb there?





curious old fart said:


> Glad you are safe and sound, guess we won't have to try to raise bail!
> (if it had been over a couple of hundred dollars, I'm afraid you might have to wait)
> You've got to give a recap of your adventure.
> 
> ...





1badmasonman said:


> Indeed my brothers. I will start a thread dedicated to cloning. Ughh I wish i hadnt erased all my pics from over the winter. I will just build another cloner and take pics as i go. Its so simple you guys wont believe it. Ill drop a link soon as i start the thread. And thanks for admiring my clones. It took me alot of trial and error before i got it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all. Trip was awesome, will share some of the pics with you all in a bit. Got a zillion photos as you can imagine.....also a Giant vuvuzela, hahaha...

Think I'll pop out to my guerilla site today to see if anything is left. My girls seem a bit happier today...the clones we will need to wait and see!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

welcome back to the 6 DST! fingers crossed on the outdoor. should be a good size by now.

trippy pics masonman like it haha fat nugs ftw

stelthy man that looks more like somethin out of a sci fi movie than a grow chamber. nice


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 18, 2010)

AMS and White Widow touch up.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2010)

My one reflector gives me trouble getting a metal halide bulb into it. I bought a new bulb months ago when I was in flower mode. I tried to put it into the socket when I put my new babies under their big lights the other day but couldn't get the bulb in, I thought it was defective so I ordered another. Couldn't get that bulb in either.

So here's the question, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get a bulb into a socket that doesn't want to allow it to fit? They have the same base as my hps lamps but I can't get it into that one fixture but the hps lamps fit fine.

Any suggestions? I try putting it in when it's cold with no success. Is there some type of electrical lubricant I can put on the base of the bulb and into the socket?


----------



## Trollin (Jul 18, 2010)

Since my last post, i broke the door off my cupboard. ha clumsy me! and ive also covered the cupboard with white mylar. 

when the light is on it can get to about 30 degrees C and 30% humidity. it normally sits at 40 Humidity 
and when the lights are off it can drop to 10 degrees C with 80% humidity. it normally sits at 15 degrees C. Anyone have advice on that?

I was having problems with the fans and noise, so i wrapped it around an old shirt and 1 around a shopping bag. It has seemed to dull the noise a little 
Ive also put my light on a chain to adjust to height to where ever i see fit 

Also, how much do u think i will yield?

All positive and helpful comments and suggestions will be rep'd  

Here are the pictures! Enjoy


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's what I see. That fan, it's gotta' go, or, use it at the bottom of your box for an intake fan. Get you a decent four inch inline fan instead of that duct booster fan you are using, and exhaust it out of your box, not into the top with the doors closed. You are going to cook your girls with your current set-up. I just did my first bag of some arjan's haze so I'm pretty blazed so bear with my rambling. I'm speaking for myself, nothing is written in stone and I''m no pro like some of the others on here...and ya'll know who you are, the golden growers...anyway I drift. Heat, it's a killer for our green friends. It will affect your plants in so many negative ways you'll have no idea what's going on. Bring in cooler air from the bottom, exhaust your hot air from the top and out of your box, and finally you need air movement inside of your grow space. A six inch oscillating fan would help, and get rid of that white sheeting, with a fan inside of your grow box it blows it all over the place. Just paint the inside of your box with two coats of the whitest white paint (flat or matte) you can find. Ceiling paint is extremely white and cheap. You don't need expensive paint, just a real white paint and two coats. You'll have no paper blowing around in there or seams coming lose and it's almost as reflective. Good luck.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2010)

And who is the lovely person that came onto the six hundred and gave me some bad rep? I am formally protesting the charge.

Anyone else getting hit with it?


----------



## Trollin (Jul 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Here's what I see. That fan, it's gotta' go, or, use it at the bottom of your box for an intake fan. Get you a decent four inch inline fan instead of that duct booster fan you are using, and exhaust it out of your box, not into the top with the doors closed. You are going to cook your girls with your current set-up. I just did my first bag of some arjan's haze so I'm pretty blazed so bear with my rambling. I'm speaking for myself, nothing is written in stone and I''m no pro like some of the others on here...and ya'll know who you are, the golden growers...anyway I drift. Heat, it's a killer for our green friends. It will affect your plants in so many negative ways you'll have no idea what's going on. Bring in cooler air from the bottom, exhaust your hot air from the top and out of your box, and finally you need air movement inside of your grow space. A six inch oscillating fan would help, and get rid of that white sheeting, with a fan inside of your grow box it blows it all over the place. Just paint the inside of your box with two coats of the whitest white paint (flat or matte) you can find. Ceiling paint is extremely white and cheap. You don't need expensive paint, just a real white paint and two coats. You'll have no paper blowing around in there or seams coming lose and it's almost as reflective. Good luck.


I only just bought all those things, and cant afford to buy any more things. I know its bad to have it all in the box, but otherwise i will get light leaks? is that white paper that bad? I bought it from a hydro store and it doest wave around when my fans blow.

anyway, what you would sugest is that i drill a hold in the bottom side and put the intake fan at the botton. and have the out-take fan at the top on the side? So its getting fresh air. am i right?

+ rep for the feedback


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2010)

Correct. Fresh air in from the bottom and hot air out from the top. You can get a piece of duct and get that fan out of your grow space completely. That would cut down on the heat a bit. Put the fan outside of your box and run a piece of duct into the grow box instead of the fan being in there. Just make sure the fan on top is sucking out.

Thanks for the rep.


----------



## Trollin (Jul 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Correct. Fresh air in from the bottom and hot air out from the top. You can get a piece of duct and get that fan out of your grow space completely. That would cut down on the heat a bit. Put the fan outside of your box and run a piece of duct into the grow box instead of the fan being in there. Just make sure the fan on top is sucking out.
> 
> Thanks for the rep.


Its all good, you deserve the rep 
Mind me, but im still newb and have no idea what you mean by 

"You can get a piece of duct and get that fan out of your grow space completely" and "run a piece of duct into the grow box instead of the fan being in there. Just make sure the fan on top is sucking out."

Can you please explain in easy terms. haha ><


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

Im blitzing one of my tents with ozone, while its empty i thought best kill off any nastys before putting some more plants in there. Smells like rain lol>>


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

I been out powdering the place with ant killer...I hate aphide, me greenhouse is over run....the outdoor girls on the balcony are okay though. So I thought I'd share a few pics.

The famous Jabulani 


Cape Town Stadium-semi final night


Nelson Madela Bay Stadium (aka Port Elizabeth) Scoreboard reading NL 2 Brasil 1


Sign at beach, hehe



https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051160-wk2010-26/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051159-wk2010-13/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051158-wk2010-19/

Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium



They had all the different footballs of the World Cup (this was in Johannesburg), this was one of my fav's, The Tango from the Spanish World Cup.


Green Point Stadium Cape Town


Some Cloggie


The Brasil and Dutch fans having a right old time of it. the brasil fans were singing, Goodbye, Holland Goodbye, Goodbye Holland boogdbye



https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051144-wk2010-27/


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051149-wk2010-3/


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051148-wk2010-6/

This was the start of the fan walk to the stadium in Cape Town (about 2-3km) of stalls, music, bands, dj's, loads of food - African, Potuguese, Cape Malay, Braai (BBQ African stylee), toilets (never saw any dirty toilets, except on the plane home!) We lstarted it 5 hours before the start of the game



This is Soccer City in Johannesburg....impressive bit of designing...and building,, etc. All stadiums delivered on time and in budget (wembley take note!) Although they are puzzling about what to do with the stadiums now!


A Big man made out of coca cola crates. In Cape Town



https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051143-wk2010-4/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051142-wk2010-14/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051141-wk2010-5/

Some cool house paintings


This was blown every time a goal was scored in the competition.


The approach to the Stadium at Nelson Mandela Bay (Port Elizabeth).

Leaving the stadium at the end of the night




Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2010)

Great photos!!!
Thank you for sharing.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2010)

real nice pics DST,
looks like a real relaxing place.
them house paintings are real cool.
+rep on the good time.genuity




rep when i can


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow cool pics DST. God that must have been an exciting journey. Very cool. Liking the architecture of those stadiums. 



Heads Up said:


> My one reflector gives me trouble getting a metal halide bulb into it. I bought a new bulb months ago when I was in flower mode. I tried to put it into the socket when I put my new babies under their big lights the other day but couldn't get the bulb in, I thought it was defective so I ordered another. Couldn't get that bulb in either.
> 
> So here's the question, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get a bulb into a socket that doesn't want to allow it to fit? They have the same base as my hps lamps but I can't get it into that one fixture but the hps lamps fit fine.
> 
> Any suggestions? I try putting it in when it's cold with no success. Is there some type of electrical lubricant I can put on the base of the bulb and into the socket?


Ayy there Headsup. I run MH conversion bulbs and mine seem to fit right in. If I remember correctly you have HTG ballasts. Hmmm thats weird. Thats what mine are and no problems. I know this is a dumb question but are the bulbs straight MH or conversion MH. To my understanding there is a slight diffrence between the 2. I do believe that you can use a small amount of vasoline to lube the connections with no problems. Its been done for years on car light bulbs and such. Hope you get it sorted old friend. 




Heads Up said:


> And who is the lovely person that came onto the six hundred and gave me some bad rep? I am formally protesting the charge.
> 
> Anyone else getting hit with it?


It would have to be an elite member or a mod Headsup. We low post counts dont get to hand out neg rep or so ive read. ?? 

DST them guerilla ladies should be lofty by now. Cant wait to see. I need to go hit up my patches aswell. My brother from another mother bailed out on me to go to work out of state, so they are all my responsibility now. Which is ok cause now i can tend them a little better and get a hella pics whoo hoo. Peace and happy Sunday all. 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> And who is the lovely person that came onto the six hundred and gave me some bad rep? I am formally protesting the charge.
> 
> Anyone else getting hit with it?


what a negitive rep in the 600, thats a first. we used to have a mod in the club but they left do to to much conversation besides weed.

and DST great pics looks like you had a blast. you should pick up a few thousand ladybugs for your aphids if you can


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> what a negitive rep in the 600, thats a first. we used to have a mod in the club but they left do to to much conversation besides weed.
> 
> and DST great pics looks like you had a blast. you should pick up a few thousand ladybugs for your aphids if you can


I dont think it is negative rep. It looks negative but isnt. the person that left the rep didnt put his name on it. All rep needs the posters name to be good rep (green). I think this is why it is black not green.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2010)

I was thinking of using vaseline but was concerned it might become liquid from the heat and start oozing. Anyway my partner came over and he managed to get it in so I now have a blue light special going.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

Not sure what the last post was about heads Up....lol, but perhaps if you have a rep that shows blue, it will have come from a new person who still needs to get rep before repping others. Only mods can give negative reps....or elite members.

The guerilla girls are good. One is up to about 5 foot, can't seem to get the pics uploaded though!!!

Laters,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

thats strange u getting 3 fems with the dpqs cuz i got 2 fems out the two i planted and they reg seeds. Hope i aint got a draw full of males seeds lol


----------



## spli f (Jul 18, 2010)

DST


Why do you have your light pointing stright down then sidewards like i see allot on here???

Thanks


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Not sure what the last post was about heads Up....lol, but perhaps if you have a rep that shows blue, it will have come from a new person who still needs to get rep before repping others. Only mods can give negative reps....or elite members.
> 
> The guerilla girls are good. One is up to about 5 foot, can't seem to get the pics uploaded though!!!
> 
> ...


Does sound kind of funny. I meant put some vaseline on the base of the lamp for lubrication to help get it into the socket of my fixture.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2010)

Day 48 bb kush...mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 18, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Day 48 bb kush...mmmmmmmmmmm


 nice looking buds ... when you looking to chop them down? whats that set up there?

heres mine 2x600hps. cheese


7 1/2wks in flower 
bio-soil & ferts
bud xl
pk13/14
big bud
had some heat issuses for a couple weeks, not expecting a big yield off this one, got to chop soon quicker than expected ...
Any guesses on yeild ? some are hard some aint yet,35% brown hairs, not sure what its supposed to be..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I was thinking of using vaseline but was concerned it might become liquid from the heat and start oozing. Anyway my partner came over and he managed to get it in so I now have a blue light special going.





DST said:


> Not sure what the last post was about heads Up....lol, but perhaps if you have a rep that shows blue, it will have come from a new person who still needs to get rep before repping others. Only mods can give negative reps....or elite members.
> 
> Ahhhh Haa Ha..
> 
> ...


That shit pisses me off 2. Double Triple posting is for the birds.. Ive found that 3-5 usally get through at one upload. glad your back bud.



Heads Up said:


> Does sound kind of funny. I meant put some vaseline on the base of the lamp for lubrication to help get it into the socket of my fixture.


uhh Hmm LOL just messin with ya headsup. Still sounds gay no matter how ya put it lol. haha jokes. glad the socket took the big screw IN ok. haha. peace bro.



dr green dre said:


> nice looking buds ... when you looking to chop them down? whats that set up there?
> 
> heres mine 2x600hps. cheese
> View attachment 1052473View attachment 1052478View attachment 1052479View attachment 1052480View attachment 1052481View attachment 1052482View attachment 1052483View attachment 1052484
> ...


Looking nice and welcome to the 600s. Whats the lineage on that cheese?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> nice looking buds ... when you looking to chop them down? whats that set up there?


4x600w HPS fed with guano kelp tea. I think maybe 10 days but not to sure. Im just keeping a close eye on them. I go by the color of the resin head and look at it through a 20-100x microscope and I usually chop at 1/3 clear 1/3 cloudy 1/3 amber. But If you wanna go by the hairs I guess maybe 75-85%


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is a pic from my recent harvests. the top is the lanky white bubba, purple floja, and at the bottom is the very dank white bubba (fruity taste).


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is a pic from my recent harvests. the top is the lanky white bubba, purple floja, and at the bottom is the very dank white bubba (fruity taste).


wow!


----------



## Trollin (Jul 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Day 48 bb kush...mmmmmmmmmmm


Nice bro! The crystals on toughs beasts are amazing! I can tell your gonna love em ;D! + Rep 



n1knightmare said:


> Here is a pic from my recent harvests. the top is the lanky white bubba, purple floja, and at the bottom is the very dank white bubba (fruity taste).


Woah, just woah. + rep



dr green dre said:


> nice looking buds ... when you looking to chop them down? whats that set up there?
> 
> heres mine 2x600hps. cheese
> View attachment 1052473View attachment 1052478View attachment 1052479View attachment 1052480View attachment 1052481View attachment 1052482View attachment 1052483View attachment 1052484
> ...


There looking short and sweet man! Love what u got there  + rep 



And DST, thanks for sharing all your wonderful pictures with us, there amazing! I hope u had a fantastic time.


Oh yea, im still newb and ive never harvested b4, as this is my first grow. A few pages page i commented with my setup, how much do u think i will yield? I was told about 1-2 OZ? but then i was told .5 -1.5 PW. But because my plant was eaten by bugs, and it was veged over 3 1/2 months with 2000 lumens very slowly, and i accidentally chopped off a branch. it could alter the outcome. So what you guys think? Thanks in advance! 
Love trollin


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

got a pic?


----------



## Trollin (Jul 19, 2010)

These are some pictures of my plant  i also noted that my post (my setup) is a few pages back https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-512.html#post4409721


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

Trollin, in the pic that shows your two duct booster fans....take them out of there, cut holes for them in the top of your grow box, right above where they already are, stick them in there and then connect a piece of duct to them. Instead of having your fans in your grow cab, you have a piece of duct sticking through the holes your fans are now occupying connected to the fans that will then be on top of your grow cab. By the looks of it you only need maybe four feet of ducting and that should cover both fans. That way it sucks the heat out of your grow cab completely instead of shooting it into the top of your box where it doesn't get out.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you masonman, you made that sound so much better.


----------



## Trollin (Jul 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Trollin, in the pic that shows your two duct booster fans....take them out of there, cut holes for them in the top of your grow box, right above where they already are, stick them in there and then connect a piece of duct to them. Instead of having your fans in your grow cab, you have a piece of duct sticking through the holes your fans are now occupying connected to the fans that will then be on top of your grow cab. By the looks of it you only need maybe four feet of ducting and that should cover both fans. That way it sucks the heat out of your grow cab completely instead of shooting it into the top of your box where it doesn't get out.


sweet, that sounds soo smart ;D

do i have the in-take at the top too? or in-take at bot and out-take at the very top, with ducting.... With the out-take, do i have the ducting at the light? or in the middle in my cupboard? or where the fans are now? Will this make the fan louder? or softer? Cause im having sound problems at the moment.
Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats strange u getting 3 fems with the dpqs cuz i got 2 fems out the two i planted and they reg seeds. Hope i aint got a draw full of males seeds lol


Lol, Oh no a bag of bollox, lets hope that you just got higher % of females....



spli f said:


> DST
> 
> 
> Why do you have your light pointing stright down then sidewards like i see allot on here???
> ...


The lights are vertical, if they are sideways you are obviously in outerspace and floating the wrong way up, lol. Seriously, the lights are in a vertical tower formation as I only have 1.2 metre squared and I smoke a lot of weed and the weed I grow ain't massive yielders so with the vertical set up I am basically doubling my canopy size and also increasing that even more by having shelfs and a second layer of plants...yup, there are a lot of plants in that little 1.2 metre sqauared, and all are getting lit up from the dirt all the way up to the cola, so also maxing out the buds on the lower parts of the plants. If you find my journal, all is explained in there...although you may want to start nearer the end..



Heads Up said:


> Does sound kind of funny. I meant put some vaseline on the base of the lamp for lubrication to help get it into the socket of my fixture.


Ok, hehe, made me giggle all the same....I will never look at sockets in the same way again. haha.



whodatnation said:


> Day 48 bb kush...mmmmmmmmmmm


whodat keeping it real. Alwasy nice to see yer samples.



dr green dre said:


> nice looking buds ... when you looking to chop them down? whats that set up there?
> 
> heres mine 2x600hps. cheese
> View attachment 1052473View attachment 1052478View attachment 1052479View attachment 1052480View attachment 1052481View attachment 1052482View attachment 1052483View attachment 1052484
> ...


Also nice, you can either go by hairs, general look of plant, or by getting a microscope and checking trichs, when turning amber they are finishing off.



n1knightmare said:


> Here is a pic from my recent harvests. the top is the lanky white bubba, purple floja, and at the bottom is the very dank white bubba (fruity taste).


Nice sweety shop n1knightmare. The purple looks almost fake it's that bright!!! Aweseome stuff lad.



Trollin said:


> Nice bro! The crystals on toughs beasts are amazing! I can tell your gonna love em ;D! + Rep
> 
> 
> Woah, just woah. + rep
> ...


1 plant under a 6500, could be anything from 2-5 oz easily. depends on other factors, pot size, veg time, yield of plant etc...so best thing to do is just wait I am afraid. As long as it gets you stoned and you are happy with the smoke, thats what we always say in the 600. And that's the important thing.



Heads Up said:


> Thank you masonman, you made that sound so much better.


HeadsUp, I think that comment will haunt you for a little while yet, hahahaha, honest mate, I have no problems with your preferences and your use of vaseline!!

Trying again with the guerilla girl uploads.......

Have a sunny day everyone.

Peace, DST


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks DST. it def. does look fake. I was amazed when i pulled it down out of the hps light. I just hope it taste just as nice as it looks. i will give a couple day cure before trying it out.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Thanks DST. it def. does look fake. I was amazed when i pulled it down out of the hps light. I just hope it taste just as nice as it looks. i will give a couple day cure before trying it out.


Look forward to the report.

Finally got my pics uploaded. Here's one from my gureilla update. They are alive, the one in the middle is at about 5 foot now.


Peace, DST


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks ,whodat, DST & 1badmason

I think im gonna have to invest in a microscope or something.. wouldnt normaly chop for aleast 2 more weeks , but its needs to move!! I here you get a different type of buzz if you chop with less brown pistils? hopefully it'll be atleast 50% by time it comes down next week..

Im not sure of the lineage on this one, dont think its the original cheese well not all off them ,as soom seem to be growing different to others... Thats the thing with cheese ,every one claims to have to ting and it aint the real deal..
took cutts off the strongest ones ..


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2010)

lil shot of the veg room


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

Trollin, let me try this again. The fans you now have, the two duct booster fans, cut another hole in the top of your cabinet right above the ones that already exist. Then just move the fans up to the top holes, just like you have them now, except in the two new holes you cut above the ones where the fans now sit. Connect a piece of foil ducting from the bottom of the fan which should be poking through the top hole of your cabinet and run it a couple of inches through the holes where the fans were sitting so the duct is a couple of inches into your grow space. I'll get you a picture of how your fan should look later when my lights come back on. I have a duct booster fan on top of my grow tent. When you change the position of your fans, they should be on top of your box like my fan is on top of my tent. It keeps the motor out of the tent and I see no reason why you can't position yours so the motor is out of your grow space. I found a piece of ducting, I'll take a couple of pictures to try to help show you what I'm saying. It's almost three thirty my time, east coast, my lights come back on at seven. I turn them off for five hours during the heat of the day from two to seven. The heat index in my part of florida hits a hundred every day. Gotta' try to keep the babies from cooking.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

DST and anyone else who is interested. My lifestyle is not of your concern. Should I choose to use the term vaseline when trying to solve a sticky situation....wait, that doesn't sound right either. Maybe I should have used penetrating oil instead of vaseline?

No matter, I used neither, and still got it in. I'm a real trooper.


So now that everyone is yucking it up about me, let's get the facts straight about my sexual preference, I have none, I can use either hand.

The older I get, the better looking young women get. Does that say anything to you guys? I'll have ya'll know, I'm insulted you guys hinting I might be gay. Do you have any idea of how long I've been working on becoming a dirty old man?

Edit. All is in jest, I think it's actually pretty funny too.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 19, 2010)

hey guys, how do you put your journal link below the post, like i have my lst thread in mine i just forgot how to do it


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2010)

53 days
found a few seed pods,will not be doing this strain no more.
ill be back after the dry/cure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

genuity very very nice! That is one sexy cola! some dried numbers and pics sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

genuity said:


> lil shot of the veg room


Looks cosy in there G!!!



Heads Up said:


> DST and anyone else who is interested. My lifestyle is not of your concern. Should I choose to use the term vaseline when trying to solve a sticky situation....wait, that doesn't sound right either. Maybe I should have used penetrating oil instead of vaseline?
> 
> No matter, I used neither, and still got it in. I'm a real trooper.
> 
> ...


Pissin maself, headsUp, its all good as you know. 

In SA I was at a festival with my. Father in law whos had an exhibition of his paintings. We walked over to another show of a guy who he knew. He's invited my father in law over for some wine. Well the guy that was aslo there started hitting on me big time. Seriously no shame, in front of my wife and her father. He got told in his dreams from me, but no drama because if you live in the modern world, thats what seems to happen. I take it as a compliment....my wife just laughs!



mcpurple said:


> hey guys, how do you put your journal link below the post, like i have my lst thread in mine i just forgot how to do it


Sorry mate, to stoned to exactly tell ya. Is it not in the pic uplioad....soz, not sure.



genuity said:


> 53 days
> found a few seed pods,will not be doing this strain no more.
> ill be back after the dry/cure.


death to the strain, death to the strain!!!!!.....I like G, he's fukkin brutal like that....!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

Genuity, seriously, the main cola has got to weigh something like sixteen pounds, the whole plant must be like forty pounds and you're complaining about a few seeds?

I hope the ganja gods frown on me like that.

As far as I'm concerned, you are another candidate for the golden grower award.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm starting to get that old antsy feeling back. After work today I made it into my room before lights out and it smelled of growing marijuana, much better than the fish shit smell it's been smelling like.

I'm wondering because I basically gave it no thought when I started this grow...but almost everything I'm growing is crossed with skunk. Since they are mostly all skunk crosses, any guesses on how much 'aroma' these babies might give off? I have eight skunk crosses and two mystery beans of my making. Two LA Confidential x skunk, three Sleestack x skunk, one OG18 x skunk and two lemon skunk.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes DST, I know. I'm glad I could give my brothers a good laugh, with the help of you and masonman.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

Being the curious type, what is the stinkiest strain you've grown? I really want to try some AK47 but I'm scared of the smell. Has anyone grown it?


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 19, 2010)

The AK47 that i have grown does have a really strong smell to it. I love it. lol But the White Rhino that i grew last year is probably the smelliest plants that i have personally grown.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 19, 2010)

Also guys, i have been through this entire thread and i have decided to go with a 600w hps setup real soon. At the moment i have been growing with my 250w hps going on 2.5yrs now. I already have a 5'x7'x8' room that i can setup in. I will probably build a 4'x4'x8' flowering tent and a small veg area. I hope to have it up and running by the end of Sept. I think i could get by with just 2 grows a year with using the 600w setup. I dont sale ever and it is all for my own use so i know that one grow off the 600w would probably last me 6months. I can make an ounce last me over a month. LOL I cant wait to be a member of the 600w club.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

Then if done rght a couple 600s would set you for life in one run lol.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2010)

yea D,i try to keep a good roof over their head.

"death to the strain, death to the strain!!!!!....."lol.
its just not my cup of tea.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, seriously, the main cola has got to weigh something like sixteen pounds, the whole plant must be like forty pounds and you're complaining about a few seeds?
> 
> I hope the ganja gods frown on me like that.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you are another candidate for the golden grower award.


i wish it was sixteen lbs,lol
if i see pods,i know their are seeds in the buds.
more seeds=less thc in my book.
thanks for the kind words,ganja gods are always with you.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST and anyone else who is interested. My lifestyle is not of your concern. Should I choose to use the term vaseline when trying to solve a sticky situation....wait, that doesn't sound right either. Maybe I should have used penetrating oil instead of vaseline?
> 
> No matter, I used neither, and still got it in. I'm a real trooper.
> 
> ...


Lmfao Now thats how ya git er done HU. haha with no grease lol. You kinda sound like my pops talkin. Funny hes a player at 55. He hits more poontang than me. And im the better looking one.  



genuity said:


> 53 days
> found a few seed pods,will not be doing this strain no more.
> ill be back after the dry/cure.


Ahh but look at those buds dude. I hope i find a few seeds in my grow. Just a few though. Actually i did discover my blue widow had 1 bean growing. I kinda was happy about it. Now i can keep that strain and i dont have to keep a mother plant. sweet 




Heads Up said:


> I'm starting to get that old antsy feeling back. After work today I made it into my room before lights out and it smelled of growing marijuana, much better than the fish shit smell it's been smelling like.
> 
> I'm wondering because I basically gave it no thought when I started this grow...but almost everything I'm growing is crossed with skunk. Since they are mostly all skunk crosses, any guesses on how much 'aroma' these babies might give off? I have eight skunk crosses and two mystery beans of my making. Two LA Confidential x skunk, three Sleestack x skunk, one OG18 x skunk and two lemon skunk.


Ayy Headsup. 6 of the 8 plants i have in flower are a skunk or skunk cross. And yes they are LOUD smelling. Ive resorted to running an 03 generator on the lowest setting to aid the wimpy 4" carbon filter. It contains the smell to the grow room good but 03 or "ozone" can kill you in high concentrations over aperiod of time. So if you must you could run one. But id look into a much larger can filter. Thats my plans for the winter grow. I only run my o3 generator when the lights are on and seems to work great. You can tell when its on though cause the air in the house has a crisp clean "after a nice rain" smell. When its on high it will make you cough and get sick so just beware. I have mine dialed in to where its not a health issue and does what i need it to. But its my last resort. I Love Skunk weed. 

Are you running the 4" or 6" carbon filter headsup? 6" may handle it?



buster7467 said:


> Also guys, i have been through this entire thread and i have decided to go with a 600w hps setup real soon. At the moment i have been growing with my 250w hps going on 2.5yrs now. I already have a 5'x7'x8' room that i can setup in. I will probably build a 4'x4'x8' flowering tent and a small veg area. I hope to have it up and running by the end of Sept. I think i could get by with just 2 grows a year with using the 600w setup. I dont sale ever and it is all for my own use so i know that one grow off the 600w would probably last me 6months. I can make an ounce last me over a month. LOL I cant wait to be a member of the 600w club.


Good choice buster and welcome to the 600s. That must have been alot of reading sheesh. I think id still like to see a pic of what your 250 can produce. 

Off to tend to my 8 ole ladies. be back with some pics. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

Let's see if I can muster a thought through the arjan's haze. Buster, thanks for the stinky response, I'll keep it in mind. Genuity, it absolutely takes away from the potency. However, I would take the chance to grow out a few after they have dried for a couple of months. It might be one of those plants that has selfed itself trying to keep her genetics alive. You might have yourself some feminized beans on your hands and if not, what the hell, you gave it a shot. I'm just starting to grow where I'm finally producing seedless bud. In defense of bud with seed. I have several close friends who are more than happy to take it. It's still much better than the weed off the streets.

Fifty eight next birthday I'll be. I would like to live to be seventy eight. I figure with that amount of time, I should be able to figure out a thing or two about growing.

Masonman, I have a four inch carbon filter, if need be I'll switch over to a six. I don't really want to run ozone. My house is also situated in such a way my attic vents from both sides of my house and my nearest neighbor is at least a hundred feet away. Another thing I'm sure you know living where you do. It's so humid here there are so many different plants giving off so many different smells, one of which smells like skunk, it would be hard for someone to really identify the smell if they caught a whiff. It's a moot point, I won't let it get to that stage. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 19, 2010)

My two lemon skunks are two weeks old and the other short plant is an LA confidential that I managed to save, so it's off to a slow start but it too is three weeks old. Neither it nor the lemon skunks have been topped. I tried fimming all the others. It seems each grow I end up doing something as an experiment, this one it's an attempt at fimming. To update everyone, it's a soil grow in two gallon smart pots except for the lemon skunks which are in one gallon smart pots. I'm trying to somewhat restrict their vertical growth.

Trollin', here we go. The picture shows my fan on the outside top of my tent with a piece of the duct I'm talking about. Your fans should be on top of your grow box like mine is on my tent. The picture of me holding the duct, you are going to attach that to the bottom of the fan on top of your box. The other picture shows the duct running through the top of your box to finally stick out inside of your grow space. I suggest you keep it towards the top, heat rises. The cardboard represents the duct going through the hollow area on top of your box and through the hole you fan now sits in. I do hope I'm making sense. Suck air in from the bottom and suck air out through the top. You should have more air going out of the top than in from the bottom.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 19, 2010)

Them lil ladies look quite happy under your care Headsup. Im liking those new pots you got there. Getting a bit bored with my trash cans haha. I guess you were too ayy?. 58 damn your about 2 years older than soil aint ya.... Jokes... lol I know I feel old already and im only 30. Lifes a bitch sometimes. Ill be lucky to make it to 58. 

Question Headsup. Ive seen Uncle ben put that moot point down on his rants. What the hell does it mean? I like reading up on his threads interesting stuff. peace ye old fart. 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1054378d1279587115-club-600-skunk-hybrids-end-week-two
> ...damn your about 2 years older than soil aint ya.... Jokes... lol I know I feel old already and im only 30. Lifes a bitch sometimes. Ill be lucky to make it to 58.
> 
> Question Headsup. Ive seen Uncle ben put that moot point down on his rants. What the hell does it mean? I like reading up on his threads interesting stuff. peace ye old fart. 1BMM


LOL!ahhhhhh! I feel the same way. 

and this moot point sounds interesting.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

If something's a moot point, there's some disagreement about it: a debatable point. In the U.S., this expression usually means that there is no point in debating something, because it just doesn't matter. An example: If you are arguing over whether to go the beach or to the park, but you find out the car won't start and you can't go anywhere, then the destination is said to be a moot point.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 19, 2010)

Nearing the end for a few of these ladies. Lights on sorry folks. I run mine from 9am to 9pm. And thats about my bedtime as im usally good and stoned by then and tonight is no exception. ok heres the pics.


Ahh the new cam lovin it.


Super Skunk 12/12 from clone. 




Stawberry Haze mother finally really starting to pack on some buds. I think this one is going to go for a while yet. 




Time Warp 12/12 from clone. Not a very big plant but packs a punch. And ewww wee she smells potent as a motha fucker. 

Adjust your neck peeps


Someday when im not to busy im going to learn some photography skillz. 


Blue Widow mother. I just got to say peeps for the amount of clones ive taken this lady is putting out some nice buds. and a few nidde colas. 


White Widow. Im thinking shes going to be my first chop. Going to let her go for a week or 2 yet. Shes about 20% red hair and trichs are all cloudy. No amber just yet. Not going to touch her privates till shes good and ready for daddy.


Trainwreck bushing up nicely. 

Ba de da da de thats all folks. 1bmm goodnight..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> If something's a moot point, there's some disagreement about it: a debatable point. In the U.S., this expression usually means that there is no point in debating something, because it just doesn't matter. An example: If you are arguing over whether to go the beach or to the park, but you find out the car won't start and you can't go anywhere, then the destination is said to be a moot point.


ahh haha i get it. Interesting factoid there. Ill have to remember that one. Peace out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

fat skunk 1bmm nice work!


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

600 moving along fast as usual....well I realised I was old when I went in for me knee op, the doctor asked my age and then replied, "well normally I would just mend this tear in your ligament, but at your age it won't repair itself".........I thought, "what a load of old poo"....luckily, or unluckily, he discovered a lateral tear so he wouldn't of been able to repair it anyway...so even though it was worse, I felt better...How Stoopid!

On a HeadsUp slip,(as appossed to a Freudian Slip) a friend of ours who is an underwater welder, sent us a message from his ship last night, and in the Message he wrote..."We're heading back to Cape Town for Dry Cock!!!".....naturally we pointed out his DOCK slip up which gave him and the other divers a good old giggle. These guys are not the sort that like Dry Cock either, haha. Have a good days folks,

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

hahahahah made my morning D thanks!


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice job 1badmasonman very nice grow! +rep


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 20, 2010)

Whodat summed it up nicely about a moot point. Let's say they really started to stink early on. I would immediately order another fan and filter to take care of the situation before it would become a problem.

A moot point. I would like to have a new Camaro but I don't have the money. So wondering if I want red or black is a moot point.


----------



## Trollin (Jul 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> My two lemon skunks are two weeks old and the other short plant is an LA confidential that I managed to save, so it's off to a slow start but it too is three weeks old. Neither it nor the lemon skunks have been topped. I tried fimming all the others. It seems each grow I end up doing something as an experiment, this one it's an attempt at fimming. To update everyone, it's a soil grow in two gallon smart pots except for the lemon skunks which are in one gallon smart pots. I'm trying to somewhat restrict their vertical growth.
> 
> Trollin', here we go. The picture shows my fan on the outside top of my tent with a piece of the duct I'm talking about. Your fans should be on top of your grow box like mine is on my tent. The picture of me holding the duct, you are going to attach that to the bottom of the fan on top of your box. The other picture shows the duct running through the top of your box to finally stick out inside of your grow space. I suggest you keep it towards the top, heat rises. The cardboard represents the duct going through the hollow area on top of your box and through the hole you fan now sits in. I do hope I'm making sense. Suck air in from the bottom and suck air out through the top. You should have more air going out of the top than in from the bottom.


Thankyou so much, your incredible helpfull, I i think i know what to do now

That right? ;P


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 20, 2010)

Whatup guys. I am, as of 4 days ago, a member of the 'club 600' well close anyways. I've been using 312w of CFL's for my past 3 grows. And am now running a 400w HPS and a 175w HPS. So 575w of HPS (close enough to 600) compared to my 312w of CFL's. yea..... This grow's gonna be fun! Here's a couple pix of the new setup. I've been camping all weekend so I'm just now working on getting everything setup perfectly. The light's a little high, bout 17" aboove tha canopy but I'm having to combat heat right now. So once I get that figured out I'm gonna try to get that light within 12" of the tops.


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 20, 2010)

AMS is looking good I can't wait!


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 20, 2010)

I took a sampled bud today and after clipping all the leafs i see ALOT OF FROSTY PURPLE  pics with my celly my camera will be here in 2 days








alot of Cloudy trics on the trimmed leafs ill update with how it smokes when its dry


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2010)

buster7467 said:


> Also guys, i have been through this entire thread and i have decided to go with a 600w hps setup real soon. At the moment i have been growing with my 250w hps going on 2.5yrs now. I already have a 5'x7'x8' room that i can setup in. I will probably build a 4'x4'x8' flowering tent and a small veg area. I hope to have it up and running by the end of Sept. I think i could get by with just 2 grows a year with using the 600w setup. I dont sale ever and it is all for my own use so i know that one grow off the 600w would probably last me 6months. I can make an ounce last me over a month. LOL I cant wait to be a member of the 600w club.


Off my last 650w grow... I got enough to last me almost 2 years. That plus the lastest grow (under a 1000w), I have about 5 years worth, lol.

EDIT: Love that description of moot point whodat. You an english major, haha.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 20, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Whatup guys. I am, as of 4 days ago, a member of the 'club 600' well close anyways. I've been using 312w of CFL's for my past 3 grows. And am now running a 400w HPS and a 175w HPS. So 575w of HPS (close enough to 600) compared to my 312w of CFL's. yea..... This grow's gonna be fun! Here's a couple pix of the new setup. I've been camping all weekend so I'm just now working on getting everything setup perfectly. The light's a little high, bout 17" aboove tha canopy but I'm having to combat heat right now. So once I get that figured out I'm gonna try to get that light within 12" of the tops.


welcome to the club hooked, hope your camping trip went well.



Hotsause said:


> I took a sampled bud today and after clipping all the leafs i see ALOT OF FROSTY PURPLE  pics with my celly my camera will be here in 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, what plant was it off of.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 20, 2010)

Thought id add few clearer pics..


 this is my other set up ..3x600hps 
4 20ltr bubblers, 1 90 ltr diy drip/bubbler & 5 soil/coco/clay pebbles
4wks veg most of them all cheese expect 3 hazes 2 ssh 1 sh (in soil)


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 20, 2010)

Trollin, you got it. I noticed you have two fans, you could do each individually or just like the picture you posted. Good luck.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 20, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Whatup guys. I am, as of 4 days ago, a member of the 'club 600' well close anyways. I've been using 312w of CFL's for my past 3 grows. And am now running a 400w HPS and a 175w HPS. So 575w of HPS (close enough to 600) compared to my 312w of CFL's. yea..... This grow's gonna be fun! Here's a couple pix of the new setup. I've been camping all weekend so I'm just now working on getting everything setup perfectly. The light's a little high, bout 17" aboove tha canopy but I'm having to combat heat right now. So once I get that figured out I'm gonna try to get that light within 12" of the tops.


alright mate.. just wondering how your gonna control your temps as ur not exhuasting out the room?or am i wrong..


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 20, 2010)

I will post a pic tonight of one of my plants that only has a week or two left before getting chopped. I grow vertically with my plants placed around the bulb. I am able to fit 5 plants around the bulb without too much trouble. But once i get the 600w setup, i will be flowering with the light horizontal like normal and have an area of 4ftX4ft. I want to grow atleast 4 different strains at a time. Right now i am growing a local only strain. It's just me and one other person growing it. I can get an ounce a plant off the 250w hps setup that i have right now. I have been doing the perpetual harvest thing as best i can but i miss the single big harvest of a complete grow at once. Once i get the 600 i am going to just do one big harvest at a time and just do a couple grows a year instead of the constant growing i am doing now. I have grown in the past, AK47, Northern Lights, Afghan, Hindu Kush, Mazar, White Rhino, numerous bagseed when i first started. I can get the AK47, NL, Afghan any time that i need the clones or even the seeds but i have been smoking those for a few years now and am ready for some new strains. 

If any of you could tell me there favorite 4 strains that they have personally grown that would be of great help. I am not worried about getting huge yields because like i said, i dont sale ever and it is just for my own use. I just like good quality bud. I have never grown any purple strains and have yet to try some of the exotic flavors like blueberry or bubblegum but would love to grow some. OK enough rambling. I am stoned. LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> AMS is looking good I can't wait!





jigfresh said:


> Off my last 650w grow... I got enough to last me almost 2 years. That plus the lastest grow (under a 1000w), I have about 5 years worth, lol.
> 
> EDIT: Love that description of moot point whodat. You an english major, haha.


Sounds like you need visitors J!!! hehe.



dr green dre said:


> Thought id add few clearer pics..
> View attachment 1055612
> View attachment 1055624
> 
> ...


looking great lad!!



dr green dre said:


> alright mate.. just wondering how your gonna control your temps as ur not exhuasting out the room?or am i wrong..


i think theres ducting on the hood...not sure. HOC, can you ease our minds.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

buster7467 said:


> I will post a pic tonight of one of my plants that only has a week or two left before getting chopped. I grow vertically with my plants placed around the bulb. I am able to fit 5 plants around the bulb without too much trouble. But once i get the 600w setup, i will be flowering with the light horizontal like normal and have an area of 4ftX4ft. I want to grow atleast 4 different strains at a time. Right now i am growing a local only strain. It's just me and one other person growing it. I can get an ounce a plant off the 250w hps setup that i have right now. I have been doing the perpetual harvest thing as best i can but i miss the single big harvest of a complete grow at once. Once i get the 600 i am going to just do one big harvest at a time and just do a couple grows a year instead of the constant growing i am doing now. I have grown in the past, AK47, Northern Lights, Afghan, Hindu Kush, Mazar, White Rhino, numerous bagseed when i first started. I can get the AK47, NL, Afghan any time that i need the clones or even the seeds but i have been smoking those for a few years now and am ready for some new strains.
> 
> If any of you could tell me there favorite 4 strains that they have personally grown that would be of great help. I am not worried about getting huge yields because like i said, i dont sale ever and it is just for my own use. I just like good quality bud. I have never grown any purple strains and have yet to try some of the exotic flavors like blueberry or bubblegum but would love to grow some. OK enough rambling. I am stoned. LOL


would like to see that, I grow the same way.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> alright mate.. just wondering how your gonna control your temps as ur not exhuasting out the room?or am i wrong..


Well I grow in my closet, and exhaust out of the closet into my ROOM. Then am constantly pulling in NEW air from outside through my window that's in my room. So right now my canopy level temps are at 84 degrees, and my soil level temps are at 79 degrees. Not terrible, but still working on getting them temps down...


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 20, 2010)

DST, how do you mean? You grow vertically or you do the perpetual grow? I have really been thinking about doing the vertical grow with the 600 but i really need to get a couple regular grows under my belt with the 600 so i can figure out the stretch of the new strains that i choose. With the flowering room that i have been using for the past couple years i dont have the height to veg my plants very long so i have been growing 12/12 from seed and i shit you not, my plants still get close to 2ft tall when done. I only have 2 in there right now and the one that is almost finished is real close to 2ft tall and will yield atleast an ounce and the other one that i have going is 12/12 from seed and it is a real beast. I had to really lst the crap out of it just to keep it the right height and i have a feeling it will be my best yielder to date. 

Sorry for going into my little 250w grow setup but i am just getting excited about moving up to the 600w. I was going to go with a 400hps setup next but i am going to skip it. I promise to post a couple pics later tonight once i can get into the flowering room when the light comes on.

Edit: DST, i just went and checked on your grow. Looks great. I remember reading on your grow awhile back but just forgot who's it was. LOL


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 20, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Well I grow in my closet, and exhaust out of the closet into my ROOM. Then am constantly pulling in NEW air from outside through my window that's in my room. So right now my canopy level temps are at 84 degrees, and my soil level temps are at 79 degrees. Not terrible, but still working on getting them temps down...


cool .. them temps aint to bad ,mine have been higher at times but ive never checked soil temp..what do you use? 
keep up the good work..


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 20, 2010)

That was from my Purple God Bud mc Purp ive been trying to get a good enough pic of trics on my phone but i cant


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Being the curious type, what is the stinkiest strain you've grown? I really want to try some AK47 but I'm scared of the smell. Has anyone grown it?


The stinkiest I've grown was and is my Blue kush, it gives me a burning sensation in my nose every time I go in my garden and the 2 large ozone generators in the garage cant even completely cover up the smell.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> cool .. them temps aint to bad ,mine have been higher at times but ive never checked soil temp..what do you use?
> keep up the good work..


What do you mean? What soil am I using? I use a 25%/75% - perlite/soiless mixture so I can add all my own nutes and know exactly how much my girls are getting fed. How about you?


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 20, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> What do you mean? What soil am I using? I use a 25%/75% - perlite/soiless mixture so I can add all my own nutes and know exactly how much my girls are getting fed. How about you?


I meant what do you use to check soil temp? Im doing a few different things at the mo, mainly bio all mix.. Ive got clay pebbles(ph'd)all mix and coco on some ,thought id try some thing diff as i think the all mix holds to much water..


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I meant what do you use to check soil temp? Im doing a few different things at the mo, mainly bio all mix.. Ive got clay pebbles(ph'd)all mix and coco on some ,thought id try some thing diff as i think the all mix holds to much water..


lol, oh my bad dog!... lol, Yea I just have a thermometer at the top canopy of my plants, and then I also have a 2nd thermometer just sitting ontop of the soil. lol, I don't check the actual temperature of the 'soil' itself. lol, Just the temp at soil level and canopy level


----------



## spli f (Jul 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nearing the end for a few of these ladies. Lights on sorry folks. I run mine from 9am to 9pm. And thats about my bedtime as im usally good and stoned by then and tonight is no exception. ok heres the pics.
> 
> 
> Ahh the new cam lovin it.
> ...




dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmlolololololol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL.... GIving out a giand *FUCK YEAH *to Hooked on Chronics for the avatar. I got me a buddy jesus too. Mine's never had quite as good a time as yours though.

Mason man... I love your room.

And yeah D... I do need visitors. Who's gonna come visit Jig in the beautiful so cal mountains? Anyone? just can't be allergic to cats.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I could come visit Jig, but I have full time school until November. I dont want to miss any days since I have held top of the class since it started. Maybe next season. I have been meaning to make the trip out there for several years, but havent managed to get around to it. If I do, I'll be sure to bring pleanty of dank, Like the good ole Blue Kush and Piss. Probly have a few more top knoch ones as well by then.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 20, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> lol, oh my bad dog!... lol, Yea I just have a thermometer at the top canopy of my plants, and then I also have a 2nd thermometer just sitting ontop of the soil. lol, I don't check the actual temperature of the 'soil' itself. lol, Just the temp at soil level and canopy level


cool..i think i might buy one of those cheap ones on doe the same...
check out my threads ..peace


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 20, 2010)

Ive got a problem with my leafs hope some one hear might be able to help me!!

Some siad it looks like phosphorous deficiency???
anyone..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 20, 2010)

DST said:


> 600 moving along fast as usual....well I realised I was old when I went in for me knee op, the doctor asked my age and then replied, "well normally I would just mend this tear in your ligament, but at your age it won't repair itself".........I thought, "what a load of old poo"....luckily, or unluckily, he discovered a lateral tear so he wouldn't of been able to repair it anyway...so even though it was worse, I felt better...How Stoopid!
> 
> Ha haa D weed will make us young again.
> 
> ...


Ive heard that saying traveling as a union brickie across the northwest. "A shot of cock" Example hey fellas lets head to the titty bar and get us a shot of cock" Dumb asses only the good hookers give it up haha. Theyll be home J O ing broke with a schwag roach to smoke before work in the morn. lol 

Ahh just had a song pop in me head.

[youtube]eUDpllpMg6g[/youtube]



Heads Up said:


> Whodat summed it up nicely about a moot point. Let's say they really started to stink early on. I would immediately order another fan and filter to take care of the situation before it would become a problem.
> 
> 
> A moot point. I would like to have a new Camaro but I don't have the money. So wondering if I want red or black is a moot point.


Right on Headsup




jigfresh said:


> Off my last 650w grow... I got enough to last me almost 2 years. That plus the lastest grow (under a 1000w), I have about 5 years worth, lol.
> 
> EDIT: Love that description of moot point whodat. You an english major, haha.


I cant wait til i have that problem jig.



Hotsause said:


> That was from my Purple God Bud mc Purp ive been trying to get a good enough pic of trics on my phone but i cant


Not bad for your first run Hotsauce. Its a learning curve for real my friend. 



Integra21 said:


> I wish I could come visit Jig, but I have full time school until November. I dont want to miss any days since I have held top of the class since it started. Maybe next season. I have been meaning to make the trip out there for several years, but havent managed to get around to it. If I do, I'll be sure to bring pleanty of dank, Like the good ole Blue Kush and Piss. Probly have a few more top knoch ones as well by then.


Ohh I want some that shit. Sounds mouth watering Integra.

I think I may chop my WW saturday. Shes gaining the reds quickly. I may drop in my MH for a few days and see what happens. ? Anyone tried this? Ive read i can promote resins and such.

welp of to the fart sac. Nighty night 1BMM


----------



## Joker209 (Jul 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Why indeed I will Joker. *I never claimed to know all.* Always down for a good read. Be right over And thanks for the link.


 I meant no offense nor disrespect. If I seemed offensive then I would like to take a moment to extend my utmost apologies. I'm sorry. I was trying to help a fellow grower out. I know it's a pain in the ass to have your pumps get ruined because of a power outage or something.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Ive got a problem with my leafs hope some one hear might be able to help me!!View attachment 1056275View attachment 1056279
> 
> Some siad it looks like phosphorous deficiency???
> anyone..


 What part of the plant is it frome?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 20, 2010)

masonman, growing up in philly and working around quite a few black guys, they used to say the same thing, a shot of cock. I'll get with ya' on the other, I got a surprise for you.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I think I may chop my WW saturday. Shes gaining the reds quickly. I may drop in my MH for a few days and see what happens. ? Anyone tried this? Ive read i can promote resins and such.


I think that makes sens seeing that production of trichs is directly related to increased uv uvb ray exposure to the plant. It tries to protect itself from the harmful rays. Locations at high altitudes and close to the equator have high exposure to uv and uvb rays. But I also think a very low humidity will cause trich production too. ( a MH puts out more uv uvb light than an HPS)


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I think that makes sens seeing that production of trichs is directly related to increased uv uvb ray exposure to the plant. It tries to protect itself from the harmful rays. Locations at high altitudes and close to the equator have high exposure to uv and uvb rays. But I also think a very low humidity will cause trich production too. ( a MH puts out more uv uvb light than an HPS)


Hey guys.... I've debated long and hard  on this one. The MH does give more trichs and even a better taste and high over the hps, but the weight suffers. *(in my opinion... and others opinions I trust) However, taking into account the weigt difference, I would go with HPS throughout flower. Even if you do use the MH, I think it benefits trich production most around week 3-4 when the trichs really start coming on. And that is around the time the HPS would fatten up the buds. So it's a trade off really. I choose HPS. Or rather I think a dual spectrum bulb is the ticket.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 20, 2010)

As promised, here is a few pics that i just got done taking right after light came on.
Pics 1-5 are of the one that still has a couple more weeks to go and pic 6 is of the one that just went wild with its growth. But it was a late flowerer. These two are both 12/12 from seed and if i would not have bent the tops over they would be too tall for what i am able to do. I dont really like cutting any of the lower branches off the plants. If i keep them at 2ft tall i can get equal light to every bud site on the plant and when finished the lower branches more than make up for keeping them. If you know what i am saying. LOL 
I also use stainless steel wire that i use to wrap around the branches to allow me to place all bud sites in the best spot. I got that tip off of RIU along time ago and have always been using it. Once i got used to the way this strain grows, I am pretty much able to put 5 of these plants around this little 250w hps and use the stainless steel wire to put all the branches approximately the same distance from the cool tube and i am pretty much able to have it look like a vertical scrog but i am able to put each plant out and do any upkeep on them and not have to worry about injuring them. I really cant wait to start working with the 600w setup. Sorry for the long post but i am ripped right now. LOL Later guys.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

you are definitely going to love your 600 Buster!!!


Nice set up though!!


----------



## Trollin (Jul 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Trollin, you got it. I noticed you have two fans, you could do each individually or just like the picture you posted. Good luck.


Thanks  Ill be posting updates on pictures every week or so ;D

+ rep if i haven't already ?_? i forgot if i have or not ;D Youv'e been a great help


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

Some snaps from this morning for the 600.

D-OG Kush


OG Kush

Casey Jones from seed: just put into flower


Here we have from left to right: Casey Jones, Dazey Jones, and ChemChiesel


And overall view to right (left handside missing)


Peace, DST


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> What part of the plant is it frome?


its from the lower branches, the are plants 3wks in flower..
thanks


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> its from the lower branches, the are plants 3wks in flower..
> thanks


I wouldn't stress to much, perhaps you have overfed and the plant has leached a couple of its leaves itself. Moniter and if it continues put up some details about the enviroment, etc. moisture, ph, overall leaf state....
Normally around 3 weeks my plants start to sacrifice as I hammer them with as much juice as possible....so I come to expect the odd leaf going, and then if you read back you will see I am an advocate of the plant killing itself, feeding itself to death. But I am quite a light hearted person myself....honest.

Peace, bru, DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2010)

DST said:


> I wouldn't stress to much, perhaps you have overfed and the plant has leached a couple of its leaves itself. Moniter and if it continues put up some details about the enviroment, etc. moisture, ph, overall leaf state....
> Normally around 3 weeks my plants start to sacrifice as I hammer them with as much juice as possible....so I come to expect the odd leaf going, and then if you read back you will see I am an advocate of the plant killing itself, feeding itself to death. But I am quite a light hearted person myself....honest.
> 
> Peace, bru, DST


now thats good info.


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2010)

all that good smoke to come.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 21, 2010)

DST and anyone else please chime in on this one. I see you have D-OG Kush and OG Kush. Duh? What is the difference. What is OG? Where does Kush come from? Afghanistan, Pakistan, Turkistan, Stanley Stan? And just what is OG? Original Gangster? Original Grow? Oh God?

On a different note but in the same tune, I just received my newest selection of beans from SpeedySeedz. I did a trial run with him a month or so ago and it went well, super fast and cheap shipping compared to the attitude. So this time me and my partner in stupid got some acapulco gold, red diesel, morning glory and The OG18 Kush. I'm more of a sativa person myself but as I wind down in the evenings I like a good strong indica and I have read several things about this number eighteen kush I had to buy it. So what is kush?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys.... I've debated long and hard  on this one. The MH does give more trichs and even a better taste and high over the hps, but the weight suffers. *(in my opinion... and others opinions I trust) However, taking into account the weigt difference, I would go with HPS throughout flower. Even if you do use the MH, I think it benefits trich production most around week 3-4 when the trichs really start coming on. And that is around the time the HPS would fatten up the buds. So it's a trade off really. I choose HPS. Or rather I think a dual spectrum bulb is the ticket.


 The easy answer to that is an enhanced spectrum HPS bulb, an added uvb bulb for a few hours a day, and some SnowStorm Ultra. You have weight and super frosty buds. I am currently running everything but the uvb bulb. Have used uvb bulb on a previous grow, just didnt go out and get a new bubl for this one.

DST, your plants are looking better already. Good shit.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention this, I haven't grown anything from him yet but he ships in original breeder packs which is nice and shipping is something like $7.85 american and from the time his website says your order is completed...it came from England I presume, it's the royal mail, and it got to florida in like a week.

He's worth a look see and if you join his forum I think you'll get a discount on your order, I think. When I go to his website, two prices are posted for me to see. His regular prices and the discounted price I receive. It can be as much as ten dollars off depending on the strain. I think I saved thirty bucks or so from his regular prices.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The easy answer to that is an enhanced spectrum HPS bulb, an added uvb bulb for a few hours a day, and some SnowStorm Ultra. You have weight and super frosty buds. I am currently running everything but the uvb bulb. Have used uvb bulb on a previous grow, just didnt go out and get a new bubl for this one.
> 
> DST, your plants are looking better already. Good shit.



The real easy answer, legalize it and let the sunshine hit them.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 21, 2010)

Integra, how do you use the Snow Storm? Hydro or foliar? I have had a quart of this stuff for awhile now, but never used it because the whole hydro descpription kinda freaked me out.

"Use 2 ml per gallon and run continuously. Be cautious if running nutrients over 800ppm. For example, running 5 ml at 1200 ppm will drop reservoir to 800ppm in 24 hours. Some strains can take it, some cant."

Im just confused about what that means? another issue is that I dont have a ppm meter.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 21, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Integra, how do you use the Snow Storm? Hydro or foliar? I have had a quart of this stuff for awhile now, but never used it because the whole hydro descpription kinda freaked me out.
> 
> "Use 2 ml per gallon and run continuously. Be cautious if running nutrients over 800ppm. For example, running 5 ml at 1200 ppm will drop reservoir to 800ppm in 24 hours. Some strains can take it, some cant."
> 
> Im just confused about what that means? another issue is that I dont have a ppm meter.


 Yeah, the label is a little scarry. I use 5ml in my 5 gal mix. My Blue Kush didnt seem to like it at its normal ppm's, but the Piss loves it.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 21, 2010)

I envy you guys who can get a hold of clones I have to buy beans but at least I know I'm getting them from reputable breeders.

Here is the lineup...


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 21, 2010)

AMS almost done...


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> AMS almost done...


how much longer.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 21, 2010)

DST said:


> I wouldn't stress to much, perhaps you have overfed and the plant has leached a couple of its leaves itself. Moniter and if it continues put up some details about the enviroment, etc. moisture, ph, overall leaf state....
> Normally around 3 weeks my plants start to sacrifice as I hammer them with as much juice as possible....so I come to expect the odd leaf going, and then if you read back you will see I am an advocate of the plant killing itself, feeding itself to death. But I am quite a light hearted person myself....honest.
> 
> Peace, bru, DST


I hope your right DST,but i got a feeling its something worse, yesterday i removed most of the badly damaged leafs and today its just the same, i think its some thing to do with the coco or clay pebbles i added to the soil(pots weren't full)..Shouldnt of listen to my mate said he did the same thing..
gonna take some snaps 2morrow,flushed it good today hope it perks up dnt wanna lose my critical mass!!
I'll post temps etc aswell..thanks man


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2010)

God I gota read like 3 pages every time I check the 600! Everybody is kicking out some great info and pics... gotta love the 600- thanks DST
ATTACK OF THE BUDS!!! BB Kush Day 51


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex, wherever 420ville is, it sure produces some nice looking ladies. Good job, she still looks as healthy as can be even at this late stage.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 21, 2010)

whodat, lookin' real fine, that should be a very nice harvest.



Don't forget ya'll, when all is said and done to include smoke reports...like that really needs to be said. I'll be the first one on here tootin' my own horn should I grow something exceptional.

It never ceases to amaze me how so many different people from different back-grounds, cultures and countries not only share our pictures with each other, we share our knowledge and experience freely. We have discussions about ideas and experiences like civil people and most people realize after a bit, nothing about our hobby is written in stone, there is no single 'right' way to grow and so we applaud and enlighten each other with our collective experience in the never ending quest for the perfect grow.

What a hobby, what a great group of people on the six hundred.

Wishing all my fellow six hundred brethren wherever you are on our green earth, happy, healthy and bountiful harvests.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2010)

Very very well said Heads up-  thanks.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 21, 2010)

^What he said


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow I just realized that allot of us are going to be harvesting at around the same time!- I think its gonna get kinda crazy around here pretty soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> ^What he said


I agree it's good to have heads up back, telling it how it is. 600 is the best place on earth. Except it's not even a place... guess that's what makes it so good. Just good peeps sharing life, love, and bud. (or something like that, lol).

I also agree about being freaked out by SNowstorm. I've had a bottle for about a year too... scared to use it. Love the bushmaster and gravity though.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 21, 2010)

we need to do a 600 hundred club meet and have a huge smoke out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2010)

^what he said!lol WOW we would have a pretty nice MENU to choose from.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2010)

Where? Amsterdam? Vancouver? Jamaica? haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2010)

USA? Who's medical?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> ^what he said!lol WOW we would have a pretty nice MENU to choose from.


DUde... just thinking of all the different smokes we have... I have the biggest smile on my face. What you think... we'd have like 40 different strains or something. I could bring 4 of my own... and a bunch of hash. Just have to figure out how to bring a pound on the plane. ???

My vote is amsterdam... becuase I like riding a bike around there. Great times.

One day... ...

EDIT: I'm medical


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you tripping??? A Pound on a international flite!LOL. Its pretty easy to pass through with a clone though...


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The easy answer to that is an enhanced spectrum HPS bulb, an added uvb bulb for a few hours a day, and some SnowStorm Ultra. You have weight and super frosty buds. I am currently running everything but the uvb bulb. Have used uvb bulb on a previous grow, just didnt go out and get a new bubl for this one.
> 
> DST, your plants are looking better already. Good shit.


Thanks Integra....they seem to be on their way back for sure..



Heads Up said:


> I envy you guys who can get a hold of clones I have to buy beans but at least I know I'm getting them from reputable breeders.
> 
> Here is the lineup...


Nice line up HeadsUp....To answer your question aabout OG Kush, it has one of those mythical backgrounds as well. Various stories abound. Basically it was bought by someone who called himself Chemdawg and was originally bagseed. He found the beans and kept this particular pheno due to it's intense deisel smell and piney notes, and extreme dunt it gave you. The OG I have heard people calling it Ocean Grown due to the fact it was grown in the US near the sea (I so I read). The OG Kush is the bomb, it get compared to all the best weeds, and in my book is up there with them for sure!!! It's one of my faves and I am lucky enough to still have seeds from DNA that are over 2 years old now. I lost the strain but regerms some of the old seeds I had and still have a clone running (I hope - providing one of them pulls through.) I have also just planted another 2 of the original seeds as well - as a back up. My belief is that it is a heavily indica based weed which as a land based weed is likely to come from a mountainous region originally. I think this is backed up with its hatered of exremely high humidity, handles cold better I would say, and throws out slight purple through the stems and branches. IT yields shit, but the nugs are solid and have a real earthy, musky smell (diesel and pine undertones) A real medicinal weed that will give you a narcotic buzz.
The D-OG Kush is my own seeds that I got from backcrossing a Headband (which is OG Kush xEastCoastSourDiesel) and the OG's. I have about 30 seeds so far. I have planted 5 and they look really like the OG, but they are stalkier and not so lanky. I am quite happy with them so far. The D is just from DST, Dst's OG Kush, 








> yesterday i removed most of the badly damaged leafs and today its just the same, i think its some thing to do with the coco or clay pebbles i added to the soil(pots weren't full)..Shouldnt of listen to my mate said he did the same thing..
> gonna take some snaps 2morrow,flushed it good today hope it perks up dnt wanna lose my critical mass!!
> I'll post temps etc aswell..thanks man


Keep us posted....not sure what you mean about clay pebbles though?



whodatnation said:


> God I gota read like 3 pages every time I check the 600! Everybody is kicking out some great info and pics... gotta love the 600- thanks DST
> ATTACK OF THE BUDS!!! BB Kush Day 51


Whodat, looks like you are starting a Monorail or something around your buds.....

They are looking amazing bru!



mcpurple said:


> we need to do a 600 hundred club meet and have a huge smoke out.


Would be nice....



jigfresh said:


> DUde... just thinking of all the different smokes we have... I have the biggest smile on my face. What you think... we'd have like 40 different strains or something. I could bring 4 of my own... and a bunch of hash. Just have to figure out how to bring a pound on the plane. ???
> 
> My vote is amsterdam... becuase I like riding a bike around there. Great times.
> 
> ...


You can all come to my house....party on my roof terrace, fat joints and some fatter joints of meat on the bbq!!!
 

+



+



And we'll all be sorted...

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Are you tripping??? A Pound on a international flite!LOL. Its pretty easy to pass through with a clone though...


I met some guys from the US at the HTCC and they had brought a few bags of their own outdoor grown weed. They were like, "well I brought my medical card"...I thought, like that is going to sway a customs official from poking around up yer bum hole...braver than me, I stopped taking weed on planes years ago.


----------



## days to daze (Jul 22, 2010)

i think i have posted a few pics of my grow before but here is an update.. 
i started with 17 .. 
11reg Chronic seeds and 6fem AK47 seeds.. both from serious seeds.
all growing vertical around a 600 bare bulb.. 
mh for veg hps for flower.. 
soil grow.. 18/6
at week 4 of veg i took out 4 male chronic and flowered the rest.. 


here is what they looked like at week 4 veg.. (the males are in the centre on the floor and were taken out after the photo)




and here one is next to a 2 litlre bottle... just to size them up for you .. its my first grow so i hope they are doing well at 4 weeks veg.


and after one week flower.... its crazy.. i think i let them go a bit too long .. most went 4 weeks one went 5 and a half.







and i have some nice phenos of the AK47 ... 
here is a leaf from the more sativa and of the more indica.. 
am i right in saying that the sativas grow slower than the more indica?




it was hard to find the males at week 4 veg .. but i had to do it because i had someone watch my grow during the first 3 weeks of flower.. couldnt risk him missing a male..
pretty easy to see.. but it was typical that the bushiest ans more compact plants with more nodes would be male ... although my branches per node plant is looking nice.. im glad she was a female.. hopefully i get 50percent more bud.
here she is at week 3 veg from seed.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

days to daze said:


> i think i have posted a few pics of my grow before but here is an update..
> i started with 17 ..
> 11reg Chronic seeds and 6fem AK47 seeds.. both from serious seeds.
> all growing vertical around a 600 bare bulb..
> ...


Thanks for sharing your pics. Always interesting to see someone grow vertically. 

I would have thought it was quite risky also taking out potential males before signs of flowering......I am a bit confused...So if your mate has been watching for 3 weeks do you have flowers showing (since the pic you showed above is only at 1 week flowering)? Any pics of them? Cheers, DST


----------



## days to daze (Jul 22, 2010)

no sorry i didnt explain .. its only week one of those 3 weeks... geting sent the phots weekly.. 
well they started showing pistals arouns week 3 and a half.. 
the girls all showed at the same time .. AK47first and chronic a few days later.. 
but im pretty sure i got it right.. 
i mean out of 11 there were pistals on 6... small but just vissable if u get right in there... 
and the males didnt even have the small lump where the pistals grew out of untill 2 days later.. 
and after watching for 4 days those lumps didnt sprout hairs but looked as if they were getting larger
i cant explain because i dont know the terminology but you must understand right?

the rest have exploded with hairs this week so im pretty sure i got the only males.. and 4 out of 11 sounds about right for serious seeds.
if i killed a female by mistake then so be it .. its too crowded in there as it is.

heartbreaking when i had to destroy the males though .. look so nice.. 
i did take 2 clones form them, dipped them in rooting hormone and back into soil .. if they grow i might pollinate a small bud or two .. saves me forking out th emoney for more from serious seeds.. there not cheap are they.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2010)

ill smoke,drink,eat, with you guys any day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2010)

AMEN genuity!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 22, 2010)

I cant wait to see all these Harvest i think im gonna start a list for Peepz soon to Harvest Not that im the best grower or anything believe me I'm no where near that good but to start the LIST

Hotsause 
Alex420cali 
Mr West
Genuity
DST
Integra21
Buster7467
Whodatnation
Dr green dre
1badmasonman
Heads up

If i forgot anybody sorry BUT 600 WATTS CLUB IS DOING BIG THINGS  Keep up the work We should have a contest on
Biggest Yield
Frostiest Buds
Best Color anybody up for that would we start it in new forum or what??? Anyway MY CAMERAS COMING TODAY SO PREPAIR FOR A BIG UPDATE LATER TODAY


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I agree it's good to have heads up back, telling it how it is. 600 is the best place on earth. Except it's not even a place... guess that's what makes it so good. Just good peeps sharing life, love, and bud. (or something like that, lol).
> 
> I also agree about being freaked out by SNowstorm. I've had a bottle for about a year too... scared to use it. Love the bushmaster and gravity though.


jigfresh, I've used gravity on my last two grows and now I have some bud that rattles in my jars, I'll keep using it. I also have bushmaster but am afraid to use it. Would you be kind enough to give us a description of how you use it and what it does and how quickly it works? Does it actually make your plants bushier?


----------



## days to daze (Jul 22, 2010)

how much does it cost for gravity etc???
its week one of flower for me and i dont plan on using any nutrience untill week 3 of flower
no doubt they will need it then but for now they are almost perfect.. 

im also running up a bill of about 500pound for my grow .. which includes every little thing needed from scratch.. and i know nutrience isnt cheap right.. 
anyone know a good brand for AK47 or chronic?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's another question. How do you tell male pre-flowers from female pre-flowers? Do you need a loupe to really see them clearly? In the past few days my babies have really started to grow. My fimming experiment is showing different results. Some I guess I got a bit to close and topped and a few others seem to have taken the fim. Sunday will be the end of week four for most and week three for the lemon skunks. I'm hoping to be able to let them go another week until next saturday, not this upcoming saturday and then switch them over to 12/12 on the twenty fifth.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 22, 2010)

I normally use 1 ml of bushmaster to one gallon of water for 2 days. I used 2 ml for 2 days this time, and the leaves didnt pulled out of the stress too well. I think I will try 1 ml for 3 days next time. It does add some density to the buds and weight to the yield. I like the stuff because I can put my plants in a little bigger because the bush master slows the vertical growth quickly.


----------



## days to daze (Jul 22, 2010)

well if you get right in there you see the . "raindrop" shaped ball right .. in which the pistils grow right .. 
well in the females these pistals grew (and i mean thinner than a hair and 2 or even 1 mill long ... you CAN see them if you look hard enough .. i promise you . this happens about week 3 and a half or 4 weeks old.) depending on the strain of course.

the males have the same "raindrop" ball and this grew about 4 days after the females... and after a few more days no hairs showed from them .. 
however on the females the hairs grew almost instantly afte these balls grew... 
so i figured the males were the ones with the ball but no hairs ... (and i mean the ball and hairs is like 2mill in size.. hurts your eyes looking)

i checked daily.. 
if it had any sign of tiny pistals i counted it as fem ... after 4 days of checking .. some had not showed.. and the numbers added up .. so i killed the 4 with the tiny raindrop ball without hairs.. left me with 7 that had them.

and when i counted it all added up ... 

i heard you can sex all plants in veg if they were old enough most people probably dont look as close as i did at week 4.. but i had no choise i had to sex them .. 4 days earlier.. (even 2 days earlier.. and i couldnt have done it there werent any showing on some)


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

days to daze said:


> no sorry i didnt explain .. its only week one of those 3 weeks... geting sent the phots weekly..
> well they started showing pistals arouns week 3 and a half..
> the girls all showed at the same time .. AK47first and chronic a few days later..
> but im pretty sure i got it right..
> ...


I gotcha. 



genuity said:


> ill smoke,drink,eat, with you guys any day.


First steak for G!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> AMEN genuity!!!


Donny's in for the 2nd Steak!



Hotsause said:


> I cant wait to see all these Harvest i think im gonna start a list for Peepz soon to Harvest Not that im the best grower or anything believe me I'm no where near that good but to start the LIST
> 
> Hotsause
> Alex420cali
> ...


Or we could be stoners and just drool at each others pics, hehe. Look forward to the update and appreciate the kind sentement Hotsauase. If anyone wants to do a competition go for it.....who's gonna organise? etc?



days to daze said:


> how much does it cost for gravity etc???
> its week one of flower for me and i dont plan on using any nutrience untill week 3 of flower
> no doubt they will need it then but for now they are almost perfect..
> 
> ...


As far s I know AK47 is a good yielder, so I am sure most decent nutrients will be good for it. I thinnk it also depends on your medium. I think you mentioned you were growing in soil so the available fertilizers producing N-P-K have to be taken into account. I use BN Grond (Ground) which is a fairly light fert, 5-2-4, but also have slow release, etc....Plagrond also do some good organic stuff. I guess it depends where you live and how you buy (these are both Dutch companies - there is plenty of stuff in the US, Fox Farm is one I hear about.....anyway, let us know what you are deciging and I am sure someone will have had some experience with it.

Peace, DST


----------



## days to daze (Jul 22, 2010)

oh and heads up .. 

heres a few links to threads regarding the first days of preflowers... you really do need good eyes at times... if i go to check and i catch a glimps of the bulb .. forget it .. your eyes need about 10 mins to go clear enough to see than small .. they just wont focus at that distance after looking at the bulb ... its really annoying when its a bare bulb and its hung vertical.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/8767-male-preflower.html ( for male preflowers)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/54947-preflower-sexing-noobs-pictures.html (for female pre flowers)


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2010)

mmmmmmm!!!DST sure knows how to have a good time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2010)

DST

I enjoyed your description and history of the og kush. I just finished an extrema, chemdog/herijuana, which is a wonderful smoke, but as you stated "shit for yield".
Pictures are at harvest and dried. Yield was 15.4 grams of stone to the bone stone with a long lasting energetic high. Out of everything that I have grown, this is the best and will be a permanent part of the garden, mother plant and clones are doing well.

View attachment 1058569View attachment 1058577View attachment 1058576View attachment 1058575

Did someone mention color? Purple herijuana


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> USA? Who's medical?


me im medical, and i agree USA i cant leave the country. if i had a huge rv i would travel the states and pick evrey one up and have a smokin road trip


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 22, 2010)

I won't be harvesting for at least two months so I'll just have to enjoy the porn as it comes in, and on the six hundred we all know how fast and furious this can become.

I'll have to get out my loupe and take a closer look when my lights come back on this evening. And that good eyesight thing, that's been gone for at least ten years, followed by the hearing and teeth. And who is the asshole who coined the term golden years? I'm thinking it was some kind of medical person. I'm in the process of having upper teeth removed and dentures made. I have to go next thursday and have a couple more removed. Four hundred bucks to have two teeth removed. The mother humper is going to make a couple of thousand dollars off me for maybe eight hours of work. I'm one of those lucky americans with no insurance so everything comes out of my pocket. All I see in my old age is my gold going to others. Golden years, bah.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 22, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> I meant no offense nor disrespect. If I seemed offensive then I would like to take a moment to extend my utmost apologies. I'm sorry. I was trying to help a fellow grower out. I know it's a pain in the ass to have your pumps get ruined because of a power outage or something.


No no my bro none takin. I meant im always willing to learn and love to read. Thats all bud, all is gravy.



Heads Up said:


> DST and anyone else please chime in on this one. I see you have D-OG Kush and OG Kush. Duh? What is the difference. What is OG? Where does Kush come from? Afghanistan, Pakistan, Turkistan, Stanley Stan? And just what is OG? Original Gangster? Original Grow? Oh God?
> 
> 
> On a different note but in the same tune, I just received my newest selection of beans from SpeedySeedz. I did a trial run with him a month or so ago and it went well, super fast and cheap shipping compared to the attitude. So this time me and my partner in stupid got some acapulco gold, red diesel, morning glory and The OG18 Kush. I'm more of a sativa person myself but as I wind down in the evenings I like a good strong indica and I have read several things about this number eighteen kush I had to buy it. So what is kush?


Lol.. Oh God haha. Funny guy you Headsup.



Integra21 said:


> The easy answer to that is an enhanced spectrum HPS bulb, an added uvb bulb for a few hours a day, and some SnowStorm Ultra. You have weight and super frosty buds. I am currently running everything but the uvb bulb. Have used uvb bulb on a previous grow, just didnt go out and get a new bubl for this one.
> 
> DST, your plants are looking better already. Good shit.


Hells yeah they are. Hey integra can you recommend a premium bulb. Im looking at getting a couple new HPS to replace the cheapo HTG china made ones. 



Heads Up said:


> The real easy answer, legalize it and let the sunshine hit them.


AGREED. Cant wait till that day comes and hopefully soon..




Heads Up said:


> I envy you guys who can get a hold of clones I have to buy beans but at least I know I'm getting them from reputable breeders.
> 
> Here is the lineup...


I got yo back HU..



Heads Up said:


> whodat, lookin' real fine, that should be a very nice harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this club. Huge bump to all fellow Roger 600 watters.



mcpurple said:


> we need to do a 600 hundred club meet and have a huge smoke out.


When im coming haha. That would be hella fun.



DST said:


> Thanks Integra....they seem to be on their way back for sure..
> 
> The masters touch. Could it be they just missed you badly D.
> 
> ...


Awesome explanation of the OG and Kush lineage D. Been wondering of its origins myself. Hey ill be over with a case of beer for some of that braai. Is that how it goes? Peace bru



genuity said:


> ill smoke,drink,eat, with you guys any day.



Nice spread there Genuity. I can almost smell it lol. 

Rained out of work today. Ohh well good to have a lazy day once in awhile. peace 600 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> I enjoyed your description and history of the og kush. I just finished an extrema, chemdog/herijuana, which is a wonderful smoke, but as you stated "shit for yield".
> Pictures are at harvest and dried. Yield was 15.4 grams of stone to the bone stone with a long lasting energetic high. Out of everything that I have grown, this is the best and will be a permanent part of the garden, mother plant and clones are doing well.
> ...


That nuts curious!!! Real nice looking.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 22, 2010)

DST, I have a question for you since you live in the land below the sea. On national geographic the other evening I was watching a show called Drugs Inc. This particular episode was about weed. Arjan and Franco were trecking through Malawi looking for some Malawi Gold beans, it made me feel good to know I chose malawi to grow after I saw that. Anyway I was amazed to see a microscope on the counter of one of amsterdam's famous coffee shops, although I must admit the sex shops caught my interest too. Is there really microscopes in the shops so you can gaze at the bud before you buy it?

If I ever hit the lotto, I'll start a lotto drawing on here and ten lucky people from the six hundred I'll take to amsterdam all expenses paid. Of course you and yours will be automatically included to bring it to a dozen six hundred watters partying in the dam. You did after all start this thread so I think it only fair to show you the respect you've earned.

Aren't dreams great?


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2010)

i would love to smoke some "club 600",
yea i said it here to document.

nameending(club 600)
type:unknown
genetics:unknown x unknown x unknown
sex:regular
flowering time:unknown
outdoor harvest:unknown
height:unknown
characteristics:unknown

one suggestion from all club 600 members-mine is(x18 pure pakistani-reg)

(seeds we can all get a hold of)


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2010)

Did someone say steak! This is a lower nug that wasn't getting much light... I figured I would smoke it while I harvest the rest of the crop.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, I have a question for you since you live in the land below the sea. On national geographic the other evening I was watching a show called Drugs Inc. This particular episode was about weed. Arjan and Franco were trecking through Malawi looking for some Malawi Gold beans, it made me feel good to know I chose malawi to grow after I saw that. Anyway I was amazed to see a microscope on the counter of one of amsterdam's famous coffee shops, although I must admit the sex shops caught my interest too. Is there really microscopes in the shops so you can gaze at the bud before you buy it?
> 
> If I ever hit the lotto, I'll start a lotto drawing on here and ten lucky people from the six hundred I'll take to amsterdam all expenses paid. Of course you and yours will be automatically included to bring it to a dozen six hundred watters partying in the dam. You did after all start this thread so I think it only fair to show you the respect you've earned.
> 
> Aren't dreams great?


Dreams are fantastic...full stop.

Some of the coffeeshops do have microscopes on the counter. Most are not going to let you start ripping small bits off to look under the scope. So thats generally done after purchase. But most places should let you look at the weed before you purchase. Some get antsy about you picking it up...some don't. Generally asking is the best way.

Number 1 rule...don't buy from Coffeeshops that only sell pre-bagged weed....unless you are skint and buying junk and don't care., haha.



genuity said:


> i would love to smoke some "club 600",
> yea i said it here to document.
> 
> nameending(club 600)
> ...


Great idea! Perhaps some others have got ideas about strains. Or how about growing a new strain you have made yourself....time is allowed for doing this????



whodatnation said:


> Did someone say steak! This is a lower nug that wasn't getting much light... I figured I would smoke it while I harvest the rest of the crop.


shame for the mutated little creature of the shade.....haha, giggle, lol, you do make me smile whodat (and thats a compliment bru!) Anyone for one of whodatnations popcorn nugs, a popcorner to be envy of for shizzer.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

Heres my headband cali orange cross....beast of a cola. It's growing under the big 600 in the sky. My mate that was looking after it had said that it had gone all floppy when i was away, but he'd watered it and it had perked up. Basically it was FUKKIN THIRSTY AND HUNGRY DOPEY!, hahaha. Shame, he's never grown anything in his puff. It's lookin nae bad though....remember it's sleeping, hence the downward pointing leaves.
Perhaps something to note for people reading this. When you look at an MJ plant they actually go to sleep as the sun goes down. You will see this happen when you grow naturally under the sun of course, and perhaps not if you only grow indoors...anyhoo, I digress, The fan leaves start to rest and the plant sort of chill's. It looks totally different than a plant that has no water, and you can tell just by feeling the stem of a leaf or looking at it since the blades of the leaf also flop when thirsty. When it is sleeping the fan leaf is still solid, as well as the blades being firm....or it should be.

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Heres my headband cali orange cross....beast of a cola. It's growing under the big 600 in the sky. My mate that was looking after it had said that it had gone all floppy when i was away, but he'd watered it and it had perked up. Basically it was FUKKIN THIRSTY AND HUNGRY DOPEY!, hahaha. Shame, he's never grown anything in his puff. It's lookin nae bad though....remember it's sleeping, hence the downward pointing leaves.
> Perhaps something to note for people reading this. When you look at an MJ plant they actually go to sleep as the sun goes down. You will see this happen when you grow naturally under the sun of course, and perhaps not if you only grow indoors...anyhoo, I digress, The fan leaves start to rest and the plant sort of chill's. It looks totally different than a plant that has no water, and you can tell just by feeling the stem of a leaf or looking at it since the blades of the leaf also flop when thirsty. When it is sleeping the fan leaf is still solid, as well as the blades being firm....or it should be.
> 
> Peace, DST


thats crazy!!!!i just put an order in for some
chimera "calizahr"
The bitter orange. The 20+ year old Cali-O clone, an old elite gem that has proven her worth in gardens all over north America gets down with pollen from the Shiskaberry red line.... and large yielding, very resinous line. The purpose of this cross was to develop a line that produces large, resinous flowers that retain the characteristic citrus flavour and aroma of the 20+ year old Cali-O mother, all the while improving upon her yield and resin production. The results culminate in an excellent plant, with lime green flowers that are covered in trichomes. Makes excellent hash. Yield is high, plants are well suited for bush style grows. Grow Location Indoor / Outdoor 

and some
east Island brenda's skunk x NL
Indoor / Outdoor 
Bred in California, this 60% indica / 40% sativa grows like a light green Christmas tree with some purpling in the fall. She has a sweet skunky smell and flavor. Good resin producer. 
Indoors flowering 8 to 10 weeks. Outdoor flowering September 10th to 15th. 
Outdoor height 5 feet. Outdoor yield 3/4 lb


that plant of yours is nice,real nice.
i got some plans for my self a new strain, for my graden.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 22, 2010)

Had to chop..!! not to pleased..
Smells reall stinky .. cheese ..some have been topped


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry if I mist it but why did you have to chop early? Still looks good but I guess they could have put on more weight.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 22, 2010)

genuity said:


> i would love to smoke some "club 600",
> yea i said it here to document.
> 
> nameending(club 600)
> ...


Love the idea. If I may make a suggestion, how about two strains from the six hundred, one indica dominant the other sativa dominant? At this point so many strains have either or both, northern lights and skunk in their background and the numerous white strains I thought let's do one of each?

If I have only one vote, Neville's Haze.

At this point I don't have an indica dominant strain to suggest unless


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a lil preview of whats 2 come in a few weeks

AND THAT DNA OG is gonna be my avatar


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been giving this serious thought and genuity inspired me to write this post. There are some people on here I feel I can trust enough I would let them into my grow room tomorrow if they showed up at my door.

Pay it forward. For those who don't know, putting it simply, do something nice for someone just because. It's actually more involved than that but that will suffice.

We, are our own seedbank. We need only trust people of our choosing to share our genetics. We do have a fairly efficient and relatively cheap postal system and it's even global. I'll say no more on the subject.

In America, I believe people like me and everyone else on here from America, our government has no right to stop us from doing what the constitution guarantees us we can do. It is an illegal prohibition. I will pay the price if caught but until then, I reject their decision to infringe upon my rights. I choose to do what I do and I choose to share. My government can like it or not. I do hope they don't mind for my sake.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 22, 2010)

I love how your plants always look so happy D. Well except for when on holiday. jokes


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have been giving this serious thought and genuity inspired me to write this post. There are some people on here I feel I can trust enough I would let them into my grow room tomorrow if they showed up at my door.
> 
> Pay it forward. For those who don't know, putting it simply, do something nice for someone just because. It's actually more involved than that but that will suffice.
> 
> ...


Fucking right Headsup. Im with you brother. Over a PLANT. Seriously the most useful plant known to man. Thats why they wont let us have it because they cant stop us from producing our own and the man cant get his cut. Not to mention the huge profits made by privately owned prisions. They are declarfing war on us with our own $$$. Enough said. People are tired of it. Even people who dont smoke are tired of seeing there loved ones go to jail for MJ. Im sorry people I love my country and everyone in it. God put this wonderful herb here for a reason and no man has the right to outlaw gods creation. Period. 

I just believe the truth about our meds will prevail. And if not fuck it ima smoke anyways haha. Peace and goodnight 1bmm out


----------



## P00T (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, is that weed in there?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 22, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> God I gota read like 3 pages every time I check the 600! Everybody is kicking out some great info and pics... gotta love the 600- thanks DST
> ATTACK OF THE BUDS!!! BB Kush Day 51


 those girls of yours are turning into beasts. looking great. cant wait to see what your final weight is.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Love the idea. If I may make a suggestion, how about two strains from the six hundred, one indica dominant the other sativa dominant? At this point so many strains have either or both, northern lights and skunk in their background and the numerous white strains I thought let's do one of each?
> 
> If I have only one vote, Neville's Haze.
> 
> At this point I don't have an indica dominant strain to suggest unless


it really is jus something we can all grow-n-smoke,right here in the 600.
what ever strains we come up with,out of all the great minds in the 6
we will be able to come to an agreement.
(its jus one way to have a smoke out.)


----------



## bender420 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello everyone, hope all is with you guys. 

I have been very busy lately. Sorry for the late updates. I missed out on a lot of your guys updates, I intend to go back and check everything out tomorrow. For now here is a little update.

My last round turned out great and I am very happy about that, thank you for all the help. I will continue this journal for the next round. 

As for picking the champion for this round, not very hard to pick. Clearly the GRAPE ROMULAN blew everything away, it is the best cannabis I have yet to grow.

Next round will be Grape Romulan and I will run a tester Skywalker OG. 

Too lazy at the moment to post smoke reports, will try and post later. Here are some pictures.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jul 23, 2010)

been really busy 2

that grape romulan looks fantastic bender. enjoy!


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey 600, already shared this with the smallest grower in the US, Bender...but thought you guys would like a peek....

My batch of skunk chocolate shortbread......mind blowing as well as super tasty. Oh and I am rather partial to Irn Bru as well...






EDIT: After reading this it sounds like I made these cookies. Just to clarify, I didn't someone else did.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2010)

haHAH a scot through n through. loves his IRN bru its made frea gurda's


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry if I mist it but why did you have to chop early? Still looks good but I guess they could have put on more weight.


Its the school holidays over here and the guy whos house it is is having his damn kids!!! If knew about before i wouldnt of put it on in his ,just tryin to help a guy out an look were its got me ...With tiny buds.. And what makes it worse i may have to force dry it!!!!!!!!! I Hate forced bud;probaly wont smoke any myself if i do..


Genuity, sounds like an good idea...


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2010)

DST,whats the stretch like on that reserva p (headband)?
i got some sitting at 16",ready to go.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have been giving this serious thought and genuity inspired me to write this post. There are some people on here I feel I can trust enough I would let them into my grow room tomorrow if they showed up at my door.
> 
> Pay it forward. For those who don't know, putting it simply, do something nice for someone just because. It's actually more involved than that but that will suffice.
> 
> ...


i think we could send seeds legaly as long as we marked them as souvenir only and were not meant for cultivation, i watched a show called drug inc and the only way they are aloud to send seeds to the us legaly is because they are marked as souvenir and also marked with not to be cultivated.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 23, 2010)

The chop is looming for these 2 ladies. Ohh i cant wait to have some of my own smoke again. 


My leaves are really dieing off quick. I think I my have over nuted them a week ago. That FF is some touchy hot but good stuff. Going to revise my feedings for future grows.




Heres my purp mother looking healthy and starting to through some major hairs. 


Lemon Skunk somewheres around week 3-4 flower. 


My tiny little Time warp. Some of the fan leaves have only 1 petal and i dont think there is a fully formed leaf on her. Going to get this strain again and grow it out from seed from next gen seedbank. It will be cool to see the diffrence. 

Off to the beach for some beer buds and braai. happy friday folks. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 23, 2010)

Quick question before i bounce. Whats the concensous for my fellow 600 grower on the best time to chop. I baught a jewelers loop this morning and all my trichs are milky. No amber just yet. On past grows i just went by the redhairs, but i was also plucking buds and trying them out before they were ripe. Whats a good peak ripeness level. Cloudy milky more uppy high. Amber more couch lock. Hmm hard decision to make.


Bender them buds look like they belong on the cover of a Hightimes Mag. Nice


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 23, 2010)

i like them to get amber cuz i like the couch lock for pian. but having a nice head high for the day is nice


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow bender! Thats about all I can say... great fking work dude

Dst- "skunk chocolate shortbread"!!! That sounds soooo delicious. I Im def gonna do some medibles with all my trim... I am also giving this serious thought, wht do you guys think about brewing a canna beer?!?!? seriously, I love love love beer and love love love cannabis why not mix them lol. 

1BMM- I like to harvest at 2/3 cloudy and 1/3 amber. This is just what I like to do.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Wow bender! Thats about all I can say... great fking work dude
> 
> Dst- "skunk chocolate shortbread"!!! That sounds soooo delicious. I Im def gonna do some medibles with all my trim... I am also giving this serious thought, wht do you guys think about brewing a canna beer?!?!? seriously, I love love love beer and love love love cannabis why not mix them lol.
> 
> 1BMM- I like to harvest at 2/3 cloudy and 1/3 amber. This is just what I like to do.


i like the cana beer idea, it would be nice to drink and get high


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2010)

...........................oh happy days.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2010)

Whats up peeps
Today i took alot of pics and found out i have Spider Mites..... The top of my durban Poison is like one big web.... I am thinking of chopping my Purple God Bud because she is prety much ready in all ways. I need to check the trics but after that i will either chop the PGB and Durban or maby just the PGB.. I noticed white spots on my leafs but i figured that was from some nute def guess i was wrong......Anyway im on my laptop when i get these pics of my new camera ill have a update for you all o and 

PS FUCK SPIDER MITES.................


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 23, 2010)

I hate spider mites, I love Azamax.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2010)

After checking the Trics i still see alot of clear on my Durban and my Purple Cloudy and clear cant tell the percentage though. Can anybody give me a suggestion on if i should chop my Purple GB now? The sample i took isnt harsh at all but it does smell like hay it is currently curing in a plastic folgers cup


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2010)

Idk about the spidermites but If it was mine I would let them go a little longer to let the trichs ripen up as long as you dont end up smoking spiders.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 23, 2010)

Color of trichomes. To my understanding from everything I've read from 'grow bibles', amber trichomes represent thc glands that are past their prime and starting to lose potency.

I chop when some are clear but most are cloudy, I try to avoid having amber trichs, I only want a couch-lock high in the evening.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 23, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> it would be nice to drink and get high


Member that tincture I told you I was gonna make with my trim after last harvest MC?..... Well, I'm sitting here, drinking a *tincture & tonic* right now. Getting nice and baked!  I DO drink to get high!  hahaha



genuity said:


> ...........................oh happy days.


And GOODDDDAAMMMNNNN!!!!!..... Ummm, got any tips for someone wating to grow a bud this size? lol, did you prune a certain way to grow JUST the main cola? Toss some info my way dog, I want a bud that's a big as my penis! (Incase you didn't catch it, I was implying that my penis is the size of that bud in your pic) hahaha, seriously tho..... It is lol


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Color of trichomes. To my understanding from everything I've read from 'grow bibles', amber trichomes represent thc glands that are past their prime and starting to lose potency.
> 
> I chop when some are clear but most are cloudy, I try to avoid having amber trichs, I only want a couch-lock high in the evening.


Very true to whodat if i let them keep going do you think the mites will spread to my Purple God Bud i know i only have a week left but clearing webs off my new buds doesnt make me very happy


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy friday everyone. So I have this little experiment going on this grow, I'm keeping my plants P at extremely low levels during veg. I've been using alaskan fish emulsion, npk of 5-1-1 and in the past week or so started using Dyna-gro pro foliage I think it's called with an npk of 9-3-6. Tomorrow will be the end of week four for most of my plants and week three for my two lemon skunks. I've topped or fimmed seven of them and did nothing to one LA Confidential and both lemon skunks. So far the results have been good. My tallest plant is maybe a foot and my shortest, six inches, the lemon skunks. They are really starting to recover from the fimming/topping and resume their growth. The side growth is excellent. After the plants are well established, I trim the first two bottom sets of leaves and bud sites. I don't like to have leaves sitting in damp soil plus I like to open the bottom of the plants for better air circulation and force the growth back up into the plant. I plan on letting them veg for another week and flip my lights starting next sunday. So far my babies look great, one of the healthiest grows so far. The plants seem to be very happy. My room stays around seventy five and the thermometer I have hanging at the top of the canopy generally reads right at seventy eight. I've got my exhaust system dialed in pretty good now and my lights are maybe ten inches from my plants and absolutely no signs of heat stress. The pro-silica I've been giving them is starting to show results. Real good stem structure and some of the plants are starting to develop that nice sheen on their leaves.

The only thing that concerns me, this skunk train I'm growing, my partner grew out eight skunk train beans and got one female. Six of my plants are from those same seeds, the attitude's free christmas give-away. I hope it's my imagination but I swear the pre-flowers I can see are male. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2010)

I also forgot Pictures coming at around 7-8 I have a Rehersal dinner to go to then ill throw all my Pics up  A few tric pics, Plant pics, Sample Pics the works heres the one pic i have at the moment


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2010)

war on a whole new level







http://www.marchbiological.com/beneficial-insects/spider-mite-predators.html


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 23, 2010)

Question, does anyone know what the 'S1' stands for at the end of the strain?

OG Kush S1


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Very true to whodat if i let them keep going do you think the mites will spread to my Purple God Bud i know i only have a week left but clearing webs off my new buds doesnt make me very happy


I've been fighting the same battle, two weeks till chop, and the only thing that works is Azamax. You can use it till harvest. Currently available thru ebay for $21.95, for 4 oz's which includes shipping. You only use about 11 ml's per quart, so a little goes a long way.


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 23, 2010)

lady bugs work great for spider mites in flower and veg


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 23, 2010)

If spider mites are your problem, then (click link>>>)Hot Shot No Pest Strip(<<<click link) is your answer. Guarenteed fix if used correctly.

Careful tho, don't chill around in the same room as that shit for more than 4 hours a day. Aight!?! If you wanna know more, lemme kno.


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's my girls at day 53. The Green Crack will be ready next weekend and the Blue Dream will be ready the weekend after. Wish I had a better camera. My phone does no justice but who cares.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2010)

Not bad at all for your first grow! SHit its pretty damn good bro. The last picture almost made me fall off the chair!LOL gotta love the family photos.


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks whodat. I had 3 of each strain and tried something different to see which was the best method. I LST 1 Blue Dream and 1 Green Crack, Topped 1 of each and, Did nothing to one of each. The Blue Dream will definitely yield more and the Green Crack has a week quicker harvest. Topping is the only way to go. Letting the plants grow naturally wasn't bad either though. It's kind of a close one. I guess I'll find out when I weigh them once dried.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 23, 2010)

heres some more pics of my problem plants, temps 30c hum 41%
View attachment 1060536View attachment 1060539View attachment 1060540View attachment 1060541
temps go up an down28-31c.
Anyone got any ideas?? was told guano might help,phosphorus deficency??


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> war on a whole new level
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow now that is some good info to know i love that chart. So prey mantis will eat spider mites? Im thinking of trying azamax but letting a few prey mantis out to do the job sounds like a fun job to watch  MY NEW PICS ARE Goin on photobucket as we speak ill have em up in about 5 minutes


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 23, 2010)

heres some pics of the dwc , just switched to 12/12

its cheese in the bubblers+drip and ss haze in soil..


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2010)

So heres a few pics from my journal took most when the light was off
Purple GB










My Infected Durban Poison






and B.F.F.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> heres some more pics of my problem plants, temps 30c hum 41%
> View attachment 1060536View attachment 1060539View attachment 1060540View attachment 1060541
> temps go up an down28-31c.
> Anyone got any ideas?? was told guano might help,phosphorus deficency??


I cant see your pics dre.?.?.?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2010)

Sauce sorry to hear about the Fking mites!!!
Has anyone here used co2 to kill mites before???


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay so my grow is legal and I guess I feel safe enough to post a video but it still feels kinda weird.... Is this ok???
btw- sorry for the bad quality... of the video that is, 
[video=youtube;L-CM6PO40dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-CM6PO40dA[/video]


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Fking mites!!!
> Has anyone here used co2 to kill mites before???


 I run co2 and noticed it helped stop them from spreading as fast but never tried to kill them with it. I tried just about every product on the market and came down to the 2 that worked best for me. For spray, organocide worked really well. It kills mites and eggs on contact but could never quite get the job done with getting rid of all of them. For that and industrial strength bug bomb worked very well. I set of one in my veg and one in my flower room(about 6 weeks in)and havent seen a mite since. That was about 4 months ago. Here's the links...
The Organocide
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=750
And these are the exact brand bombs I used, but the ones I used were Acitin based which have a lower residu level and are better in late flower. They are a little pricy, but what yould you pay to get rid of mite in one shot.
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=309


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Okay so my grow is legal and I guess I feel safe enough to post a video but it still feels kinda weird.... Is this ok???
> btw- sorry for the bad quality... of the video that is,
> [video=youtube;L-CM6PO40dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-CM6PO40dA[/video]


Are you asking if it's OK to feel weird about posting your grow? Absolutely it's ok. And normal I think. I felt really strange and really worried when I started posting vids on youtube. But as someone who's had vids on youtube for over a year now, and had almost 450,000 views, it's nothing but love. No one's come to my house. No one's givin me any trouble. No cops writing me. Nothing. Just lot's of cool comments and questions. I've even recruited a number of youtubers to come over to RIU. It's a whole different audience over there.

Way to join the youtube community!


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 24, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> heres some more pics of my problem plants, temps 30c hum 41%
> View attachment 1060536View attachment 1060539View attachment 1060540View attachment 1060541
> temps go up an down28-31c.
> Anyone got any ideas?? was told guano might help,phosphorus deficency??





whodatnation said:


> I cant see your pics dre.?.?.?




dnt know why they werent showing


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 24, 2010)

So now that my first grow is coming to an end im thinking of what to do for my next run. I am going to get a Grow tent from HTG. Any ideas on how to improve my spot? I figure with a grow tent i will need to get some Ventilation and might as well get a carbon filter to. I don't need to be extremely stealth just stealth enough so if any cable guy or lawn guys need to go in the basement its a lot more low key.

So anyway heres what im thinking
Grow Tent - Size Original 40 x 40 x78 - Silver Lined
I dont want my plants so close together this time so should i run 1 plant per 10 gallon tote? Or just try to space them out a little more?My blueberry looks more then ready to go into Flowering so as soon as i chop this Purple GB and my Durban clean and rearrange what i need to ill be right back at it. FYI BB is in Soil


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Two grows ago... I ran 1 plant per 5 gal bucket. They were vegged 8 weeks and were pretty damn big... almost 4 feet tall. The 5 gal bucket was about right for them. Unless you are growing absolute huge monsters, I would say 10 gal per plant is a little overkill. You would use a lot more nutes than you would need to.

EDIT: I'm talking about hydro here... if you are talking about soil.. then never mind what I say. I know NOTHING about soil, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Wow bender! Thats about all I can say... great fking work dude
> 
> Dst- "skunk chocolate shortbread"!!! That sounds soooo delicious. I Im def gonna do some medibles with all my trim... I am also giving this serious thought, wht do you guys think about brewing a canna beer?!?!? seriously, I love love love beer and love love love cannabis why not mix them lol.
> 
> 1BMM- I like to harvest at 2/3 cloudy and 1/3 amber. This is just what I like to do.





mcpurple said:


> i like the cana beer idea, it would be nice to drink and get high


You guys should google bhang recipies. Peeps in India have been drinking weed drinks for hundreds and hundreds or years. Apparently some of it is way way strong. Like crazy halucintions strong. But you can make it whatever strength. I've always wanted to try it, but been worried I'd mess up and waste the herb, ha.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey doc, that ss haze, is that super silver haze? I'm just wondering cause I have a super silver haze bean. If it is ss haze, have you grown it before and if so, what's it like?


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 24, 2010)

Hydro all the way and thats what i figured 3-4 gallons per plant is more then sufficient. I just dont like how my plants were so close together. Im pretty sure that contributed to the plants passing PM,Spidermites so fast.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Question, does anyone know what the 'S1' stands for at the end of the strain?
> 
> OG Kush S1



Bump...anyone? What is that S1? What does it mean? Anyone?


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=59999

check this link heads up


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 24, 2010)

Whodatnation nice freaking grow man. I used to read the times picayune every moring when i lived in south western MS. I actually worked in picayaune. Small world. Props on the grow bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Whodatnation nice freaking grow man. I used to read the times picayune every moring when i lived in south western MS. I actually worked in picayaune. Small world. Props on the grow bro.


Thanks bro! Yeh the good old TimesPicayune-


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 24, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> View attachment 1061460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump.. Any help lads, Dst ,1bad,who... anybody


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 24, 2010)

Good evening my brothers. I would never normally post this many pics but i just cant help it. I finally got my camera into my guerilla patches and got a gang of pics!!!!!!!!!! I hope you all enjoy.  God what a great day this has been.

First dibbs to my 600 pals. I will do my best to explain as i go. 

OHHH and while im waiting for my pics to finish uploading heres a hot tip for guerilla growing under gods 6million trillion watter. Dont wear jeans that the zipper wont stay up on when climbing through the bush.  got me a sack full of chigger bites  and you cant see the lil fucker and they are still biting me sack as I write lol. grrrr.

ok onto the pics. 

A lil toonage [youtube]cmYr1CgpLBU&feature[/youtube]

I apolagize the messed up rotation of some of the pics. Seems i cant rotate them on riu. hmm. here goes.













I guess i cant really tell em apart just yet. Various strains and patches in this particular land we call Gods Country.



Got to turn your melon to the right for this one. Sorry I gotta get better at photo editing.







or turn you monitor on its side hahaha




A purp beat up from the rains.




















Bud worms infested this plant.








Weird sprial leave i was talking about on this purp strain. ?????


Infested with THC worms. Damn shame she was a beauty. 


A nice healthy purp.


Not so healthy purp. That strain has some wacky phenos from clone to clone i tell ya.


Blue widow. neck hurting yet. haha tighten up ladies. 


BW












Neck break




Mutant purp


My monster Blue widow. And now ya know why im the badman haha. 

And just when yall thought a motha fucka was through i got to harvest the cave crop. Got the crib all to just me and ms badman and we gonna chop up some green.

Peace and love people. 1BMM chop chop.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Bump.. Any help lads, Dst ,1bad,who... anybody


Can you describe what's wrong with them? Where does the problem start? The bottom, top, fan leaves, new growth... How far along is she? Any clues help..... like csi!LOL-
Hope I can help.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 24, 2010)

Doc, here's my guess, low humidity.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=59999
> 
> check this link heads up


Thank you sir, much appreciated.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey 1bmm I have a tomato plant that also has that swirly hard new growth on it... Im not sure what this is and it happened all at once. If you find ne thing out please share. Your spot looks pretty far out in the woods, thanks for the show.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 24, 2010)

Masonman, one question. Are they all ladies? You plan on supplying your town?


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> DST,whats the stretch like on that reserva p (headband)?
> i got some sitting at 16",ready to go.


She can get pretty big, I would say you are going to have a nice size there, I normally start around that for flower. The stretch is not so bad on the HB, compared to the OG Kush.



1badmasonman said:


> Quick question before i bounce. Whats the concensous for my fellow 600 grower on the best time to chop. I baught a jewelers loop this morning and all my trichs are milky. No amber just yet. On past grows i just went by the redhairs, but i was also plucking buds and trying them out before they were ripe. Whats a good peak ripeness level. Cloudy milky more uppy high. Amber more couch lock. Hmm hard decision to make.
> 
> 
> Bender them buds look like they belong on the cover of a Hightimes Mag. Nice





whodatnation said:


> Wow bender! Thats about all I can say... great fking work dude
> 
> Dst- "skunk chocolate shortbread"!!! That sounds soooo delicious. I Im def gonna do some medibles with all my trim... I am also giving this serious thought, wht do you guys think about brewing a canna beer?!?!? seriously, I love love love beer and love love love cannabis why not mix them lol.
> 
> 1BMM- I like to harvest at 2/3 cloudy and 1/3 amber. This is just what I like to do.


I mix beer and alcohol all the time...lol. I know you are not supposed to but it's great. My local brewery uses thc supposedly...



mcpurple said:


> i like the cana beer idea, it would be nice to drink and get high


Nice idea MCPurps, there's yer name already, people just go into the store and ask for a Canna Beer! instead of a Can of Beer...sorry, boom boom bad joke.



HookdOnChronics said:


> Member that tincture I told you I was gonna make with my trim after last harvest MC?..... Well, I'm sitting here, drinking a *tincture & tonic* right now. Getting nice and baked!  I DO drink to get high!  hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> And GOODDDDAAMMMNNNN!!!!!..... Ummm, got any tips for someone wating to grow a bud this size? lol, did you prune a certain way to grow JUST the main cola? Toss some info my way dog, I want a bud that's a big as my penis! (Incase you didn't catch it, I was implying that my penis is the size of that bud in your pic) hahaha, seriously tho..... It is lol


Did you not know that Bender is actually a midget, hahahehehoho



whodatnation said:


> Sauce sorry to hear about the Fking mites!!!
> Has anyone here used co2 to kill mites before???


No buy my man Hayduke has, he used clear bin bags, created a valve, put the plant inside the bag and filled with CO2, and you can still leave it growing in your room....



whodatnation said:


> Okay so my grow is legal and I guess I feel safe enough to post a video but it still feels kinda weird.... Is this ok???
> btw- sorry for the bad quality... of the video that is,
> [video=youtube;L-CM6PO40dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-CM6PO40dA[/video]


Nice video, if you mean, have we got any suggestions for a better video, I guess the camera, and I would always say, SLOW down on movements. People don't realise how slow and steady you need to keep a camera so as not to give the viewer motion sickness.

I always felt strange posting vid's, but I just keep them up for a couple of weeks then delete them. p.s. cool set up btw!



dr green dre said:


> View attachment 1061460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dr green dre, Possible heat stress, I would try to get my temps down a bit to start off with, 30c is quite high....I try to keep at 27 max. Also quite a low humidity as well. So I would try some work on the climate.

Have they been starved of water a little as well? They look kinda like my plants after I returned from holiday.



Heads Up said:


> Bump...anyone? What is that S1? What does it mean? Anyone?


Possible denoting generating



dr green dre said:


> Bump.. Any help lads, Dst ,1bad,who... anybody


I wouldn't start throwing nutes at them to solve this. Get the climate right and on another note, did you test PH?



1badmasonman said:


> Good evening my brothers. I would never normally post this many pics but i just cant help it. I finally got my camera into my guerilla patches and got a gang of pics!!!!!!!!!! I hope you all enjoy.  God what a great day this has been.
> 
> First dibbs to my 600 pals. I will do my best to explain as i go.
> 
> ...


Nice work old parts, I just got back from the Thai Massage parlor after viewing all those topsy turvy pics, haha. You can always flip them in Windows picture viewer before uploading them. Makes life a bit easier. So varied results but some impressive beasts you got out there my man, you must be pretty fekking happy bru!



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, one question. Are they all ladies? You plan on supplying your town?


he's suplllying.......The World, mwhahahaha!

Happy Sunday from your crazy host with the most.....stoned head he's had in a while....cookies, yum yum...

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman, one question. Are they all ladies? You plan on supplying your town?


Well ya know!!!. No im not supplying my town im supplying a few. Lol. Kidding. Shit the more pot the world consumes the better off we will be. Some of these high faluting assholes need a good puff and relax with the bullshit. Why can twe all just get stoned? haha



DST said:


> She can get pretty big, I would say you are going to have a nice size there, I normally start around that for flower. The stretch is not so bad on the HB, compared to the OG Kush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just doing me part. Hell even the politicians smoke the goods if they can find some hmm hmm?. I just dont give a shit. It should be legal and i cant feel guilty about making it availabe to peeps who need it. And most of all peeps who want to get fkn stoned. Get closer to nature and the vibes or am i the only one that burnt out or yeah or no or what? lol. 

Chopped the BW indoor. pics when i wake. Nighty night 1BMM peace.

Edit 

LOL just caught that joke DST. Massage parlor lol. Hope ya got a happy ending. Send me a bill ill send them an IOU hahaa. 

Got the pic rotator figured.Jjust to stoned and beer buzzed to mess with it now. Holler at yallins in the morn.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow I spend a week moving and look how many pages I gotta read.............on a quick note all grows look good abnd I will post some of my stuff probably tomorrow after I read all this..Keep up the good work guys!! DST did you have fun at the cup man?????Bet is was the best!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2010)

the marijuana issue could be settled by a joint session of congress.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 25, 2010)

Just thought I would pass along this tip about pre-flowers that I've noticed and have also read in 'the bibles'. A female pre-flower will have no stem on it, a male pre-flower has a tiny stalk on it which makes it stick out from the plant a touch. Just imagine the stalk of a trichome, a male pre-flower has a stalk too.

With that said, I can only see one female out of my ten so far. I see three what I believe will be males, the rest are still a bit too early to tell. The three I can identify are the sleestacks, two males, one female and one male from my own beans.

My partner in stupid has well water and this grow I've been getting my water from him. My tap water is well over 8.0, his is right around seven. I have not ph'd my water once this grow and my plants look as healthy as any grow I've grown so far.

I'm not thinking straight, I haven't even finished my first cup of coffee nor have I had anything to get my head where it wants to be.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2010)

Heads Up,
i think s1 stands for trial-n-error.

chop'd down my og#18,wow.....if i must say
pics comin later.


trimming pics in a few days.
these colas feel like hard green bananas.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 25, 2010)

Pics from the Indoor Blue Widow harvest. 

Fisrt I gotta gat stoned. Got some Afgoo here. Fruity tasty weed. 


Was going to chop the WW too but was to tired so heres the pre chop photo of the 2.



This is the biggest cola on her. 




Not a huge amount of bud. I think i could have gotten a better yield is she wasnt a clone mother previously. Im still happy with my results. 

Heading out to the local bluegrass festival. Going to kick it hillbilly style with the country folk and get fekked up haha. Peace out 1bmm


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 25, 2010)

Genuity, OG 18 looks amazing. I would love to know how true to the OG taste and smell. My only complaint about my OG cut is the yield.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 1bmm I have a tomato plant that also has that swirly hard new growth on it... Im not sure what this is and it happened all at once. If you find ne thing out please share. Your spot looks pretty far out in the woods, thanks for the show.


they look like they were revenging or somethin, i seen alot of single blades on the pics, wich would mean reveg, my tomatose also did this at the begining of the year becasue my soild ph was to low for them


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2010)

looks to me like it is doing its reveg thing,

its normal for outside plants.i had some flowering clones do it.
they look good,big tyme grower.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a thread about a twisty leaf pot plant. Wild sheit. There are a couple links in the journal futher exploring twisty style leaves. Have a look:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299944-heaths-dizzy.html


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 25, 2010)

i think i might be starting somthing up again in a month or so..gunna put the tent back up soon and get everything ready!


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2010)

new batch
far left,reserva headbands
two middle rows tora bora
two far right rows og#18


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Genuity, OG 18 looks amazing. I would love to know how true to the OG taste and smell. My only complaint about my OG cut is the yield.


well i caN tell i got more of a yield this time around,
compared to my last grow with it,it is a lot more sour,smoething like eating
a bunch of lemonheads




without the sweetness
i think i might see 41/2-5 ozs+o off this one plant.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 25, 2010)

hmmmm...I grew a Sour OG cut for awhile, bigger yield then the OG with a distinct sour smell. very nice genuity.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> hmmmm...I have grew a Sour OG cut for awhile, bigger yield then the OG with a distinct sour smell. very nice genuity.


thanks SS,this is the sour i have been looking for in my garden.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> new batch
> far left,reserva headbands
> two middle rows tora bora
> two far right rows og#18


http://www.speedyseedz.com/index.php/reserva-privada-the-og-18-female.html

That is the OG18 I just purchased.

Genuity, you grow in soil? Is that a tent from those pictures? I would really love to hang out with you for a couple of grows. I think your stuff is amazing.

I notice you don't have any x18 pure pakistani in there? How much of a difference do you expect between the paki, the og18, the headbands and the tora bora? Is the difference in the stone more noticeable or in the taste?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a general question, or three. If you grow from seed, how long do you in general, veg your plants? How many times, if any, do you transplant your babies before they arrive in their final container? What is your final container size? In general, do you top your plants or do you just let them do their thing and grow till they stop vertical growth?

I personally love the look of the classic one main cola, however I do not believe that will give you the best yields.

Again guys, soil growers.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have a general question, or three. If you grow from seed, how long do you in general, veg your plants? How many times, if any, do you transplant your babies before they arrive in their final container? What is your final container size? In general, do you top your plants or do you just let them do their thing and grow till they stop vertical growth?
> 
> I personally love the look of the classic one main cola, however I do not believe that will give you the best yields.
> 
> Again guys, soil growers.


This is just what I do and is by no means written in stone.
If grown from seed I let it veg a little more than half of the final hight I want it to be just to make sure I dont run outa space. I usually try to research and ask around about the strain before I grow it to find things like this out. I start them in party cups and use maybe 4 different container sizes once its all said and done. I flower in 5gal buckets but gonna re-think this because transplanting from a 3gal to a 5gal is kinda pointless. I will either go bigger or grow smaller plants I like BIGGER idea more I like to top but think I did it too much on my current grow, next grow I will top way less and end up with 3-4ft tall plants with 4 colas each. Seriously some of my current plants have like 30+ tops HAHAHA! wayyy tooo much.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> http://www.speedyseedz.com/index.php/reserva-privada-the-og-18-female.html
> 
> That is the OG18 I just purchased.
> 
> ...


ffof is the base,no tent, but thinking about getting one.
i would love to have you hang out,and give each other pointers.
that x18,im waiting to much going on.
tora bora is (L.A CON x X 1taste is thick like hash


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> Heads Up,
> i think s1 stands for trial-n-error.
> 
> chop'd down my og#18,wow.....if i must say
> ...


Trial and error, I'm good at that, especially the error part. So I'm stoned, reading and thinking, a deadly combination for anyone around me, and since there is no one around me, you guys get to be my captive audience.

Genuity, what is that support and where do I get it? Actually mcpurple was kind enough to pass a link on that basically says these plants may all look different expressing themselves.

I recently ordered some ratchet rope hangers for my lights and got rid of the pain in the butt chain I was using. My partner has been using them and I finally broke down and got some, I highly recommend them. I'll try to get some pics, but for those who have been around a while, ya'll know my lousy photography skills. Back to the original thought, I'm reading an article about vegging in a magazine called urban garden which I received with my order from worm's way where I got the light hangers.

Of course it's speaking of the importance of vegging for any kind of fruiting or flowering plant to reach its potential and how important the health of your leaves are to reach that potential. He speaks of enzymatic activity and how heat stress can literally kill any activity on a cellular level. What I found particularly interesting he says to try to keep your lights out temps as close to your lights on temps, as he says, "to keep your plants nice and squat".

He breaks it down simply and says keep your plants in the upper seventies, keep them fed and watered, air movement and you'll have a nice healthy harvest. He also says keeping your environment in those ranges naturally helps to keep it pest free.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 25, 2010)

I've looked at that tora bora many, many times but didn't really read anything about it plus I'm more of a sativa person. When I kept eyeballing it, it was more with my partner in mind. Once I started reading so many things about the x18, well, I just had to try it. After smoking sativa for a while now, I confess, I miss a kick ass indica at night.

I have two LA Confidential x skunk going, I'm hoping I get one female. I'm seeing male preflowers, I see little tiny stems on the suckers and my one female I can see has two nice white hairs showing. If I end up with one or two females, I'll ask my vietnam vet buddy if they can finish in his yard and I'll start a new crop of feminized beans. I'm ready to break out some of these cup winners I've been cherishing growing.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> they look like they were revenging or somethin, i seen alot of single blades on the pics, wich would mean reveg, my tomatose also did this at the begining of the year becasue my soild ph was to low for them


Interesting point Mcp. This purp strain has been trying to flower on me for quite some time. I have plants in the woods from clone from the same mother and they arent all looking like that pic. Phenos? Genetics? could be some sort of auto cross? Not growing any more of that strain unless shes some kill. 




genuity said:


> looks to me like it is doing its reveg thing,
> 
> its normal for outside plants.i had some flowering clones do it.
> they look good,big tyme grower.


Ohh not as big as it looks bro. I stated out with 250 - 300 clones in the ground and down to just 30. But they are all 3-7 ft. Hope they make it the rest of the way. And i agree with the reveg theory. Makes sense. 



jigfresh said:


> Here's a thread about a twisty leaf pot plant. Wild sheit. There are a couple links in the journal futher exploring twisty style leaves. Have a look:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299944-heaths-dizzy.html


WoW thats a crazy lloking plant. Its almost hard to find some plants beacause they dont even look like MJ. May stick a few of those clones in my backyard and it would be lick an outdoor 12/12 from clone and see what happens haha. Im going to do it. 



GNOME GROWN said:


> i think i might be starting somthing up again in a month or so..gunna put the tent back up soon and get everything ready!


Getting antsy ayy GG. Its just to much fun this thing of ours. 



Heads Up said:


> Trial and error, I'm good at that, especially the error part. So I'm stoned, reading and thinking, a deadly combination for anyone around me, and since there is no one around me, you guys get to be my captive audience.
> 
> Genuity, what is that support and where do I get it? Actually mcpurple was kind enough to pass a link on that basically says these plants may all look different expressing themselves.
> 
> ...


Good Advice Headsup. I cant help to much on the subject of vegging. My 2nd grow i vegged way to long 6 weeks and had my plants growing into my lights. I think 3-4 weeks would be ideal veg. 





Just rolled in from a good ole time at a bluegrass music gathering on the mighty mississippi river banks. Good food and a great time. Have a good night peeps. 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 25, 2010)

Since I'm thinking I'm getting very few females out of this grow, I just trimmed off most of the huge upper fan leaves to allow more light into the plants. I have one week left of vegging regardless of what's happening I'm so disappointed at this point. My lemon skunks will be four weeks old and all the others that have been fimmed or topped five weeks old.

Anyway here are some pics of my babies minus their upper fan leaves. I took off two layers of fan leaves on each plant except the lemon skunks I only took off one. I also included a couple of pics of my new rope ratchet hangers, love em'. So quick and easy to use it's a breeze to raise or lower your lights.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking good as usual Headsup. The fish ferts seem to be working well as a nute for you ayy? Looks like it anyway. Although i know they stink like a rotten big gals undies. lol. Organic though and thats always nice. 

As for me i got all my pics in order and rotated from my post lastnight from my outdoor grow. You are all welcome to drop by my thread and veiw the pics without getting dizzy hahaaaa. click my sig link for a better look. Monday is 34 minutes away uggghhhh goodnight 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2010)

1bmm... bad ass pics bru. Can't believe those plants man... fucking tall. Gonna be a bit of herb in a couple monthes eh?

Heads up. Nice plants. To answer you about bushmaster. Shit stops vert growth on contact. My last grow I had some issues when I switched to 12/12 and a HPS instead of MH. The plants strecthed the first couple days of HPS... then I gave them bushmaster, no stretch whatso ever. The nodes were maybe 3/4" in apart during veg... then the stretch the nodes were 2" apart then when I put the the BM in the tank the nodes packed on maybe 4 or 5 more and they were all within 2" of the last node. I hope that makes sense.

I think I use 1 ml/ gal water. And I run for 24-48 hours. And that's strait water and BM... nothing else. In hydro. If you want more info I can dig it up. I have pics too showing the stop in vert growth.

New subject. I apoligize in advance if I bring the mood down.. but that's not my intention at all. You guys are like my boys... or rather are my boys. Love you guys and I'm going through something I don't know how to feel. Wonder what yall have to say about it. So a couple weeks ago I befriended this couple. They are in their early 40's. I'm 31. Age doesn't really matter, not sure why I mentioned it. Anyhow... the girl was pregnant about 4 months... and my girls pregnant about 2 months. Also, they were both kicking alcohol. We met in AA. So anyways, we became kinda close. Nothing crazy, but we hung out a couple times. I drove them around some. We broke bread together... had some good times... good conversation. I felt like there was a connection. Made me feel good to contribute some. They were homeless and didn't have much money... but they handled themselves well. Not stinky and shit. Just down on their luck, trying to start a better life. So a week and a half ago on Wednesday I took them both off our mountain to meet up with the guys brother... he was taking them to the doctor. It was to be her first doctors visit with the baby. I was hoping the news from the doc was good.

I hadn't heard from them since then. Yesterday I find out the boyfriend killed her 2 days after I was with them. She was buried yesterday and homeboy is nowhere to be found. I'm part sad, part frustrated, really fucking angry, a tiny bit guilty, and overall just dumbfounded. Like this is some bad dream.

So yeah... I wanted to share, hoping you guys could say something. Again, I apoligize if I'm dumping shit on the 600... but this is my favorite place and yall are my favorite peeps.

And I will grow again and post pot pictures I swear. And I'm gonna make my next grow epic to make up for all the non pot shit I talk about on here.

peace

EDIT: It's ok for you guys to post about growing or other shit too... no one will think you are being insensitive or anything. THis is after all a pot growing site... not a phychiatrist office.


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well bro you have to understand that NOTHING YOU DID MADE THAT HAPPEN!!! You did what you could to help out those people ya know?? I mean that is really messed up from him but again like I said nothing you did made him do that....the saying "Nice People Finish Last" is one of the most accurate things I have learned.......WOW I guess I just dont know what to say


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 26, 2010)

On a grow note: I know I never had posted pics of my OG that I finished but let me say that it was some bomb shit!!! I was very proud of myself that I got 5 1/2 ounces off two plants. One gave me 3 and the other 2 1/2. Made the move to Cali and am in the process of getting my MM Card so I can do this all legally here.

I have some in the tent right now. I have a White Widow that will be done on August 2nd-7th. After that I have 2 more that are just starting to flower along with a Carmelice and a G13xHawiian Haze. The free The Church seed was a damn male and I had to throw it away. I wanted to keep it for the pollen but that is a little beyond my skill level right now hahahaha. So anyways got the 6 plants going strong in the flower tent and will keep you updated when I find the camera in one of the boxes Ill take some pics....(man it is soooo tough breaking down your setup and then putting it back up hahahaaha) 

I am a little behind with the new batch but they are germing right now. Ive got 2 Full Moons 2 Black Jacks 1 Ak-48 1 White Widow 1 Wonder Women and 1 bag seed that I found (snicklefritz hahaha) I think they will be popped today so I will probably plant them here soon and off we go again. 

Just wanted to say thanks to all the guys on here that helped me out and continue to help all of us out on here. Taking a rip for you guys!!!!!!


----------



## days to daze (Jul 26, 2010)

heads up 
just thought i would let you know how i do it . 
i veg them for about 4 weeks give or take depending on how fast they grow most were about 1.5foot tall .. (just as they all show se)... i let one go 10 days longer and it was way too big.. (4 foot tall and wide).

also i only transplanted once.. and they loved it .. i grew in i dont know ... 2 litre pots... then i transplanted into much much larger pots... maybe 10g pots?? i have to check .. there are no markings... but they loved it..

.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> 1bmm... bad ass pics bru. Can't believe those plants man... fucking tall. Gonna be a bit of herb in a couple monthes eh?
> 
> Heads up. Nice plants. To answer you about bushmaster. Shit stops vert growth on contact. My last grow I had some issues when I switched to 12/12 and a HPS instead of MH. The plants strecthed the first couple days of HPS... then I gave them bushmaster, no stretch whatso ever. The nodes were maybe 3/4" in apart during veg... then the stretch the nodes were 2" apart then when I put the the BM in the tank the nodes packed on maybe 4 or 5 more and they were all within 2" of the last node. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> ...


thats a really fucked up turn of events jig mate id be in shock too. Im guessing there was no signs the guy was a murderer. I would also feel angry to i understand how u could be feeling. Like you put time and energy into relationships and u think u know what the crack is and then..... Its hard to get my head round man. None of this is gonna come back to you is it? I recently befriended a guy who lives in my block, hes just had a baby and used to work with my mrs. Its tricky opening up to new ppl specialy when cannabis is still naughty in the yes of the law. New ppl = new drama and your situation has just double underlined that statement lol. Hows ur lady taking it all? Must be a bit like the feeling of being burgeled with this guy ur have shared stuff with has disapeared and done that. Hope this turns out ok for ya man thats a shity thing to happen. makes ya wanna close the doors on everyone.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

Jigfresh, let me tell ya' buddy from a lot of years worth of living. Most of us struggle just to control ourselves, we cannot be responsible for others actions. Even in marriage, we do not own the other person, we cannot control them. What that dude did is just plain fucked up. It's doubly troublesome when you try to help and it turns into a nightmare.

You and your lady did a good thing, don't take any responsibility that isn't yours, and his actions are not your fault.

It's just one of those things in life, don't let it stop yours. Last year me and my partner in stupid went golfing one day, he knew another guy and that guy wanted to go. His girlfriend was out of town visiting family. We go golfing and the next day I get a call from my partner, the other guy committed suicide that night. Took a bunch of painkillers and drank a fifth of whiskey. She found him dead on the bed when she got home. There was no indication when we were golfing that the guy was in that frame of mind, none at all. What people do is on them. I've done my wrong but thankfully have lived long enough I now try to pay it forward. Be nice for the sake of being nice and to hopefully make up for some of the bad in my life.

Don't blame yourself my friend, you were only trying to pay it forward.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

And a good day to all my fellow six hundred watters. I would say good morning, it is for me, but since we are from all over the place on terra firma it's not morning for some.

Today my lights go from 19/5 to 18/6, at the end of this week I'm switching to 12/12. I'm hoping the switch to 18/6 will help the plants show their pre-flowers better so I can get rid of the males, which sadly I think will be most this grow, before I ever switch to 12/12 and the little penis heads don't get to the girls. I do know I have one sleestack female for sure.

The fan leaf thing. Trim, don't trim? Since I have no routine I stick to, every grow is an experiment in some fashion or other. Since I've topped/fimmed most of the plants they have stayed nice and compact for the most part and the under growth was doing nicely. So I decided if I'm going to have males, let me trim these fan leaves out and see what happens to the undergrowth the last week of veg. Does anyone trim fan leaves during vegging or flowering? I also have read that around week five of flowering it's ok to trim some fan leaves to allow light into the lower parts of the plant but they also say no more than thirty percent of fan leaves from any one plant.

Like most of us, we learn from mistakes and I'm not afraid to make them, as a matter of fact I've made a life long habit of it. I seem to learn best from the 'I won't do that again' method.

Opinions?


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> And a good day to all my fellow six hundred watters. I would say good morning, it is for me, but since we are from all over the place on terra firma it's not morning for some.
> 
> Today my lights go from 19/5 to 18/6, at the end of this week I'm switching to 12/12. I'm hoping the switch to 18/6 will help the plants show their pre-flowers better so I can get rid of the males, which sadly I think will be most this grow, before I ever switch to 12/12 and the little penis heads don't get to the girls. I do know I have one sleestack female for sure.
> 
> ...


i try to let the plant prune its self,but if is dose not
i will cut some fan leaves off.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2010)

jig,i hope the best for you,
and the family of the gal.
with all the thiings going on in the world today,
atleast you are still trying to do good deeds


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm looking at cool tubes and I have a question. Do all cool tubes have built in reflectors? Can you take them out of the tube so there is no reflector in them and all you have is a tube with no reflector? I'm trying to decide if I want to do a horizontal scrog or a vertical scrog.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

After another round of inspection this morning, I'm happy to announce my og18 x skunk is a female, that gives me two of ten so far.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> After another round of inspection this morning, I'm happy to announce my og18 x skunk is a female, that gives me two of ten so far.


make sure you keep it around.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 26, 2010)

So i took more Tric shots of my Purple GB i also looked at my Durban Poison leafs and WOW can you say spider mites everywhere lol. I didnt take any pics of the Durban but i saw alot of White spiders(Spider Mites i think) and in the webs tiny whitish/yellowish eggs and a few black things that looks like eggs...... Anyway heres some of my Uninfected Purple GB IS SHE READY ENOUGH?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Scrogging is a bit different than normal growing... but I trim the hell out of my fan leaves. Doesn't seem to stunt growth too much (i think I do ok with yeild). I usually pull a frickin TON of leaves during Veg. Then during flowerig I usually pull a few leaves per plant per day. Now... the reason I trim my fan leaves is to keep the plant density down. I'm not a beleiver in the whole more light to the buds = bigger buds. I think the fan leaves are super important, and I would leave as many as possible. I just try to keep PM at bay, and also bud rot later in flower. Gotta keep my humidity down, and keep the airflow up.

Hope that helps.

THanks for the words guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm looking at cool tubes and I have a question. Do all cool tubes have built in reflectors? Can you take them out of the tube so there is no reflector in them and all you have is a tube with no reflector? I'm trying to decide if I want to do a horizontal scrog or a vertical scrog.


I make my own cool tubes out of hurricane glass from michaels. No refelctor or nothing... just a cylindrical glass tube (well it's sorta belled a bit). Is belled a word? I mean it's a bit curved... but works good for me.

Here's the materials I used to make my big light... you can adjust to make any kind of diy cool tube type setup:

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a-4.html#post2315758


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 26, 2010)

I buy my cool tubes locally for $50(brand new). check out craigslist. The cool tubes I have, used to have an internal reflector, it was easy to remove them.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I buy my cool tubes locally for $50(brand new). check out craigslist. The cool tubes I have, used to have an internal reflector, it was easy to remove them.



Does this local place of yours just do local business? Can I call them use a credit card and have them ship me a couple? Do they have a website?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Craigslist is the website Heads up.... craigslist.org ... there is one for your locale. Check it out. I've found most things in my life off craigslist. TV. Couch. Apartment. Video Games. Guitar. I've also sold almost everything I've gotten rid of on CL (as the kids call it).

Hell... I even found my WIFE on craigslist. No kidding!

EDIT: Craigslist is a text based website with listing. Like everykind of classifieds ever. Finding work, stuff, people, events. Just chatting with folks, like on our little board here. It's basically one of the best things to ever happen on the web (in my opinion). There is RIU, Youtube, Craigslist, and Hulu. What else do you need?


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 26, 2010)

craigs list is great just watch for scammers theri not hard to identify, and i have sold almost every thing i have posted on CL and have sold it for a good price and i sell alot of stuff on theri.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot, just never thought to, I have heard of craigslist but hulu? Who knew? What is hulu, internet on demand tv?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Craigslist is the website Heads up.... craigslist.org ... there is one for your locale. Check it out. I've found most things in my life off craigslist. TV. Couch. Apartment. Video Games. Guitar. I've also sold almost everything I've gotten rid of on CL (as the kids call it).
> 
> Hell... I even found my WIFE on craigslist. No kidding!
> 
> EDIT: Craigslist is a text based website with listing. Like everykind of classifieds ever. Finding work, stuff, people, events. Just chatting with folks, like on our little board here. It's basically one of the best things to ever happen on the web (in my opinion). There is RIU, Youtube, Craigslist, and Hulu. What else do you need?



I can only hope no one finds my ex-wife on craigslist. She likes marrying, she just doesn't like being married for but a year or two at a time.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 26, 2010)

hulu is a online place where u can watch tv episodes, minisodes, preveiws and some ok movies, i only use hulu to watch tv episodes most the movies are lame except green rush its a cool weed documentary


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2010)

I forgot netflix on my Playstation 3. I can watch most movies right on my tv over the internet through the PS3. How's that for complicated... or simple. Depending on your perspective.

The only reason I have a dish network subscription is for Live sports. I love me some F1 racing.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 26, 2010)

i used to do that with my ps3 jig but i sold it to invest more i my grows, now i got an xbox 360 and man am i missin the ps3


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, for real tho. Craigslist is the shit!!!!! Within the past 2 weeks. I have upgraded from 312w TOTAL of CFL. To 575w of HPS, air cooled hood, bulb, ballast, everything, and I spent a total of $40 for a 175w HPS, and $165 for a 400w HPS complete setup. So a total of $205 for a completely perfect, 575w HPS setup... Dude..... Craigslist is the SHIT!!!!!

So you can get an idea. This is pretty much my exact same setup. (click links)

400w HPS ballast $159.95 (same exact ballast I got)
Aircooled Reflector $118.95 (Not quite exactly the same, but I've never seen anything closer to what I got)
400w HPS bulb $58.68 (same bulb that's in mine now)
So for the entire, almost exact 400w setup I have. You could pay $337.58 (not including shipping/handeling/tax) from Amazon to get it.

Or hit up craigslist (never a guarentee, but VERY resourceful) and pay $165 FLAT. I saved $172.58 by calling some randome number who upgraded his light and just needed to get rid of his old one.

And then I also found a complete, 175w HPS setup, ready to run, just plug it into an outlet, for $40. Go online, or to a store, and tell me where you can get a complete, 175w HPS setup, plug in and ready to grow, for $40... You can't! lol

150w grow light $89.95
Except mine's 175w, and a HPS security light. Still does the same things tho, and only $40 flat.

Just some educational info here on craigslist. Another plus, was that both the guys I met buying my new lights, are also both medical patients. And asked if I had my card. Which I showed them. And they decided that if I ever need any clones of any sort, to just give them a call and head on over with my paper work and they'll hook me up.

Again, craigslist is the SHIT! For everything I'm running, I could have bought it off amazon for $427.53 brand new and have 25 less watts. Instead, I spent $205 (saved $222.53) for some previously used (only 6/mo old) equiptment and am running 25 MORE watts..... Make your choice

EDIT: Sorry for the edit again, just wanted to say I was just on craigslist and saw a 600w HPS batwing reflector, bulb, ballast, never used complete setup..... Asking $165 for it. Brand new. Just sayin, yet again, that craigslist, is the SHIT! lol, sorry. I'm done now


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> 1bmm... bad ass pics bru. Can't believe those plants man... fucking tall. Gonna be a bit of herb in a couple monthes eh?
> 
> Heads up. Nice plants. To answer you about bushmaster. Shit stops vert growth on contact. My last grow I had some issues when I switched to 12/12 and a HPS instead of MH. The plants strecthed the first couple days of HPS... then I gave them bushmaster, no stretch whatso ever. The nodes were maybe 3/4" in apart during veg... then the stretch the nodes were 2" apart then when I put the the BM in the tank the nodes packed on maybe 4 or 5 more and they were all within 2" of the last node. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Jigfresh. My heart goes out to that poor women and you and Mrs Jig. You know people like that always get whats coming to them. You have a very big heart Jig and theres not many people in the world who care about others more so than there self. I know because im one of those people. The fact that you even helped out these strangers says alot about your character Jig. Its is quite shocking and sad news to hear about. That women is in the arms of god now and hopefully she tried to live a rightous life. All I can say to help your mental Jig is that scum bag killer is running scared. He knows his days are numbered. And when he meets his fate hes going to suffer for the rest of eternity. His soul is doomed. Its obvious he's and evil person and im sure theres an extra hot spot in hell for him. 

And also brother Jig. I for one am glad to be here for you no matter what. Im sure DST and others would agree. We may have all met because we enjoy weed and growing it, but this club has some of the greatest people and personalities ive seen anywhere. I feel as though Ive met some true people right here on the 600 who are seemingly all on the same wavelength. I know its tough Jig but you gotta sort your thoughts and come to a realization that it was out of your control. I know i have to sometimes. My thoughts are with you and the Mrs Jigfresh. May the powers of karma git that asshole baby killer...1bmm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> And a good day to all my fellow six hundred watters. I would say good morning, it is for me, but since we are from all over the place on terra firma it's not morning for some.
> 
> Today my lights go from 19/5 to 18/6, at the end of this week I'm switching to 12/12. I'm hoping the switch to 18/6 will help the plants show their pre-flowers better so I can get rid of the males, which sadly I think will be most this grow, before I ever switch to 12/12 and the little penis heads don't get to the girls. I do know I have one sleestack female for sure.
> 
> ...


Me too headsup. Everything i know i lerned the hard way. Some of us are just that way. Glad your getting some females in the mix. 

Also theres a thread about topping and pruning. Heres the link. Its a huge drama fest ill tell ya straight up. Headsup uncle ben is the objector in this thread to the cutting of fan leaves. On the other hand desert rat has some good points. Heres the link. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/330111-anybody-want-double-their-yield.html



Heads Up said:


> Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot, just never thought to, I have heard of craigslist but hulu? Who knew? What is hulu, internet on demand tv?


I just found out about that site the other day. I dont have cable as i can watch what entertains me on the web. I do get cable or satellite come football season. Other than that its rubbish. media hype and fat asses. 

And i just gotta say Westy i felt your reply to jigs dilemma was spot on bro. Feeling you holmes. 

Well another blistering day in the sun for me peeps. Trying to get out of poverty status is a never ending job with no end in sight. Going to go check me gals and have a nice drag of some deisel. Laters 1bmm


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 52 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
RH 55%
CO2 PPM 1450
Res Temp 68-71F
PH 5.5-6.2
PPM's 350-700





















Blue Kush Bud Porn

























Piss Bud Porn

































































If you didnt notice, Im starting to get a little purple on the Piss. I dont know if its from the strain or the snowstorm.The buds feel super dense, like really rock hard. I am keeping an eye on the trichs, and I expect the Piss to finish up in the next about 2 weeks. The Blue Kush is finally starting to put on the weight a little. For refrence its about 2 weeks behind the Piss. Hope you enjoyed the pics and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jul 26, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Piss & Blue Kush Day 52 of 12/12
> Rm Temp 79F
> RH 55%
> CO2 PPM 1450
> ...


That is awesome, you are my hero.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 26, 2010)

God that setup is so tight integra. You got it down pat to say the least. Always impressed with your photos bro.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

Integra, as soon as I finish drooling all over the keyboard from my mind not believing what my eyes are seeing, I'll write something appropriate. Your consistency is amazing. Truly some of the finest looking bud and healthiest plants from our club and your pictures are fantastic to boot. 

On a different note. To everyone on the six hundred and especially DST for starting the thread and today for Jigfresh. I want to once again take the time to say, we are a brotherhood on here. This thread is unlike any other thread I've read on RIU. I feel like some of you guys are my brothers and today brother Jig you did the right thing coming here with your emotional turmoil. We are here for you and yours and you did come here because you feel the same way I do, I can unload on my brothers and they will be there to support me...we are. To me all the weed stuff is great, I learn constantly, but I also learn about you guys from what you write and the way your write it. We have become much more than just another thread on RIU, we have become friends. I applaud us all for sharing and caring about one another and trying to help each other. We don't point fingers at each other, we don't criticize each other we don't hear people say, oh, you can't do that, you just plain don't here much negative on the six hundred at all. 

Most of us drift in and out, some more than others but we all come home occasionally to see the family, gaze at the porn and post some of our own.

What a great group of people, it's such a pleasure being a part of this thread. Thank you one and all for making it that way.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 26, 2010)

Top and prune, that's pretty much what I've done. As I have said I actually tried to fim them not top them. Last night I trimmed fan leaves, tonight I gave them a good dose of phosphorous to see if it would jumpstart pre-flowering by the end of the week.

Three males are leaving tomorrow. Two sleestacks and one LA confidential. The sleestacks were starting to become such nice plants. I have four that are a foot tall, two that are ten inches, one nine one eight and two six inch plants. If I can now get them to stretch to double their size, I'll have plants under two foot tall and nice and bushy...I hope.

Here are the three that will be leaving and my two girls so far. One sleestack and one og18. All these strains are crossed with skunk.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Top and prune, that's pretty much what I've done. As I have said I actually tried to fim them not top them. Last night I trimmed fan leaves, tonight I gave them a good dose of phosphorous to see if it would jumpstart pre-flowering by the end of the week.
> 
> Three males are leaving tomorrow. Two sleestacks and one LA confidential. The sleestacks were starting to become such nice plants. I have four that are a foot tall, two that are ten inches, one nine one eight and two six inch plants. If I can now get them to stretch to double their size, I'll have plants under two foot tall and nice and bushy...I hope.
> 
> Here are the three that will be leaving and my two girls so far. One sleestack and one og18. All these strains are crossed with skunk.


 The third pic ppant has some real nice spacing and structure so far. If thats a girl, she gona be a beast. And if its a guy, might be a good canidate for breeding. Looking nice and healthy, keep up the good work.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2010)

Unfortunately it's a guy. It's funny you say that, about keeping him. I was thinking the same thing last night, this would be a good breeding father.

It's funny how we never speak of the male plants, but without them we would be in a world of hurt. Maybe my vietnam vet buddy will let him stay in his back yard until I can collect some pollen. Both of the sleestacks would have made good fathers. Even after a tiny bit of stretch, the nodes were an inch apart and getting closer together before I topped/fimmed him and they both have excellent side growth too.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> 1bmm... bad ass pics bru. Can't believe those plants man... fucking tall. Gonna be a bit of herb in a couple monthes eh?
> 
> Heads up. Nice plants. To answer you about bushmaster. Shit stops vert growth on contact. My last grow I had some issues when I switched to 12/12 and a HPS instead of MH. The plants strecthed the first couple days of HPS... then I gave them bushmaster, no stretch whatso ever. The nodes were maybe 3/4" in apart during veg... then the stretch the nodes were 2" apart then when I put the the BM in the tank the nodes packed on maybe 4 or 5 more and they were all within 2" of the last node. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christus from Nazareth!!! That is some heavy stuff Jig, it made me feel sick just reading it so I can truelly sypathise with your bru. There is not much you can say in these situations, I find saying less and just being there is the best help...so we are here buddy!! Peace to the ladies family, and peace to the guys family, imagine how they must be feeling as well. 



BongKong420 said:


> On a grow note: I know I never had posted pics of my OG that I finished but let me say that it was some bomb shit!!! I was very proud of myself that I got 5 1/2 ounces off two plants. One gave me 3 and the other 2 1/2. Made the move to Cali and am in the process of getting my MM Card so I can do this all legally here.
> 
> I have some in the tent right now. I have a White Widow that will be done on August 2nd-7th. After that I have 2 more that are just starting to flower along with a Carmelice and a G13xHawiian Haze. The free The Church seed was a damn male and I had to throw it away. I wanted to keep it for the pollen but that is a little beyond my skill level right now hahahaha. So anyways got the 6 plants going strong in the flower tent and will keep you updated when I find the camera in one of the boxes Ill take some pics....(man it is soooo tough breaking down your setup and then putting it back up hahahaaha)
> 
> ...


Glad you were happy with what you pulled off!!! It's one of the most satifying things to do.



Heads Up said:


> And a good day to all my fellow six hundred watters. I would say good morning, it is for me, but since we are from all over the place on terra firma it's not morning for some.
> 
> Today my lights go from 19/5 to 18/6, at the end of this week I'm switching to 12/12. I'm hoping the switch to 18/6 will help the plants show their pre-flowers better so I can get rid of the males, which sadly I think will be most this grow, before I ever switch to 12/12 and the little penis heads don't get to the girls. I do know I have one sleestack female for sure.
> 
> ...


I'd say I am from the Genuity school, let the plant trim it's leaves itself...if it doesn't need the leaf it will tell ya. There is a case for trimming though but it depends on how you are growing...i.e in a vertical manner, in a small space, etc, etc,..



Heads Up said:


> I'm looking at cool tubes and I have a question. Do all cool tubes have built in reflectors? Can you take them out of the tube so there is no reflector in them and all you have is a tube with no reflector? I'm trying to decide if I want to do a horizontal scrog or a vertical scrog.


The ones I buy are 29 euro and come without reflector as standard...i guess you can get them either or....



Heads Up said:


> I can only hope no one finds my ex-wife on craigslist. She likes marrying, she just doesn't like being married for but a year or two at a time.


LMFAO....



Heads Up said:


> Integra, as soon as I finish drooling all over the keyboard from my mind not believing what my eyes are seeing, I'll write something appropriate. Your consistency is amazing. Truly some of the finest looking bud and healthiest plants from our club and your pictures are fantastic to boot.
> 
> On a different note. To everyone on the six hundred and especially DST for starting the thread and today for Jigfresh. I want to once again take the time to say, we are a brotherhood on here. This thread is unlike any other thread I've read on RIU. I feel like some of you guys are my brothers and today brother Jig you did the right thing coming here with your emotional turmoil. We are here for you and yours and you did come here because you feel the same way I do, I can unload on my brothers and they will be there to support me...we are. To me all the weed stuff is great, I learn constantly, but I also learn about you guys from what you write and the way your write it. We have become much more than just another thread on RIU, we have become friends. I applaud us all for sharing and caring about one another and trying to help each other. We don't point fingers at each other, we don't criticize each other we don't hear people say, oh, you can't do that, you just plain don't here much negative on the six hundred at all.
> 
> ...


I agree on both fronts, HeadsUp. Integra's PISS is the SHIT...sorry couldn't resist it.....consistentcy, solid looking buds.....the hard work intially put in is for sure paying off!!!

I also agree on the 600, one of the best threads and group of people on RIU. For this simple reason I ignore all requests from disgruntled RIU'ers who have exodused to speedyseedz, skunkskool, thcfarmer and all the other sites of similar nature.





Heads Up said:


> Unfortunately it's a guy. It's funny you say that, about keeping him. I was thinking the same thing last night, this would be a good breeding father.
> 
> It's funny how we never speak of the male plants, but without them we would be in a world of hurt. Maybe my vietnam vet buddy will let him stay in his back yard until I can collect some pollen. Both of the sleestacks would have made good fathers. Even after a tiny bit of stretch, the nodes were an inch apart and getting closer together before I topped/fimmed him and they both have excellent side growth too.


On the male note, I found that once you got your balls formed, depending on how much pollem you want, just don't water the fucker for a while and watch as it dies and all it's sacks open up....quickest way to get pollem from a plant in my experience.....

Have a good un people, much love to the 600.

DST


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys, just got some better pix of the setup I thought I'd toss up jsut for the hell of it. 175w HPS, 400w HPS, and I've tossed a CFL underneith for light, and to make it up to the 600w  haha. Anyways, here's some better pix now. Strains = *Pineapple Express* - *Purple Napalm* - and *Lacy girl*

And just wanna say, I fuckin LOVE this 600 thread!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hookd! 
Fuck yah! 600W great to hear! 
Now thats gonna make a HUGE difference in your plants bud growth/harvest!


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 27, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Hookd!
> Fuck yah! 600W great to hear!
> Now thats gonna make a HUGE difference in your plants bud growth/harvest!


Oh dude, I honestly can't even explain to you. It's like, starting all over again. I'm a new grower again. I know a hell of alot about my CFL's, but finally got me some HID. I find myself looking at the plants ALOT more often (like I did when I first started growing) and it's making it seem like they're taking longer again. Because I use to not even look at the girls but once every 3 days, and now I'm spending alot of time in there with them again. I really notice the difference when I go back and look at pix!..

Oh, and I had a plant flowered for about 7 weeks under my CFL's. Then I got my HPS, so I liet it go for another 2 weeks under the HPS and holy hell man! SO SO SO many more trich's on the top of this plant! It's fuckin ridiculous! I can't wait to cure this shit and get some incred. trich pix! I'm excited man! And that was just under the HPS for the last 2 weeks..... I don't have nay clue as to what to expect come the next month and a half!... This is all new to me, I mean, the HPS growth and production is just pure awesome man! I'm loving it! Wish I made the switch earlier, but didn't have the money. I'm here now tho, and that's all that matters!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2010)

Hookd, nice looking girls, very healthy. You will enjoy a nice harvest from them. I too dicked around for a while before I got serious. Had to make my mistakes, spend money and learn the hard way. For my dollar, nothing beats hid lighting. I could have four six hundreds for the amount of money I pissed away before buying two. This is something like my fourth grow under hid lighting and it never ceases to amaze me. I find myself going into my grow room at least a half dozen times before I go to bed. My lights don't go on until seven in the evening. I keep them off during the hottest part of the day and run them through the night. After around week five of flowering, my guess, you'll just about be living in there watching the buds fattening up.

I did regular old fluros to start, switched to cfl's then to t-5's and finally hid. You'll never regret the investment.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hookd, nice looking girls, very healthy. You will enjoy a nice harvest from them. I too dicked around for a while before I got serious. Had to make my mistakes, spend money and learn the hard way. For my dollar, nothing beats hid lighting. I could have four six hundreds for the amount of money I pissed away before buying two. This is something like my fourth grow under hid lighting and it never ceases to amaze me. I find myself going into my grow room at least a half dozen times before I go to bed. My lights don't go on until seven in the evening. I keep them off during the hottest part of the day and run them through the night. After around week five of flowering, my guess, you'll just about be living in there watching the buds fattening up.
> 
> I did regular old fluros to start, switched to cfl's then to t-5's and finally hid. *You'll never regret the investment.*


Thanks Heads Up!!!!! lol, and god I feel you on going in there to look at them constantly!.. I do it too much (probably doesn't help that the closet, in my room, is their home, so whenever I'm home in my room, they're less than 5 feet away from me.) lol

And yea man, seirously, I've had them for 2 weeks now, and I can already see that!  lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone own or has anyone tried this vaporizer?

http://www.123vaporizers.com/phantom-digital-vaporizer.html


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 27, 2010)

So i am going to pick up some Azamax today. Do you use it in the Water and Soil or is it a spray application??? Also if anybody knows of a better product you can use till harvest let me know i want to get the best so i can try to knock them out NOW as i am harvesting my Durban Poison and Purple God Bud on Thursday. Also i am starting to see webs on my Purple GB  I cleared what i could away none of the main nugs are infected yet but i know they will be soon PLEASE HELP


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

I am not really a Vaporizer type of person HEadsUp so can't help you on that front.

Regarding a little topic that you guys have inadvertantly brought to my attention...and was just talking about this with someone within the last 24 hours. Anyway, blah blah...the point is spending time with you girls, it is a very good thing to do, providing you are not smoking cigarettes and poisening them. I think the old fable of talking to your plants, may actually hold some truth! For a start we are blowing our own CO2 back on them, so you would think this is beneficial for them.
I think someone asked before how much we moved our plants, I think there is a debate on if touching your plants stresses them! Any views on that...? I think it may be a bit overkill. But please keep spending time with your girls, although not too much that your wife gives you grief. haha.

Laters, DST


----------



## Jamexican (Jul 27, 2010)

What's goin on people how yall doin I am finally switching over to flower got a nice full screen and some thick ass stocks. Check out my grow +rep!! ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/340803-going-back-my-roots-bato.html )


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2010)

I move my plants all the time. I bend and twist them trying to see the pre-flowers. When I think of stress, handling your plants doesn't fall under the heading of stress as far as I'm concerned. I think too much heat, or too much cold. Overwatering and underwatering, having your ph out of control, those sorts of things. Our girls are hardier than we give them credit. Trimming, pruning, topping, fimming, they all cause stress to the plant, but not the kind of real negative stress as the things I mentioned above.

It's just about seven, time to go visit the babies for the first of many times this evening. 

Hookd, I know what you mean, my first few grows were in my bedroom closet too.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2010)

DST said:


> I am not really a Vaporizer type of person HEadsUp so can't help you on that front.
> 
> Regarding a little topic that you guys have inadvertantly brought to my attention...and was just talking about this with someone within the last 24 hours. Anyway, blah blah...the point is spending time with you girls, it is a very good thing to do, providing you are not smoking cigarettes and poisening them. I think the old fable of talking to your plants, may actually hold some truth! For a start we are blowing our own CO2 back on them, so you would think this is beneficial for them.
> *I think someone asked before how much we moved our plants*, I think there is a debate on if touching your plants stresses them! Any views on that...? I think it may be a bit overkill. But please keep spending time with your girls, although not too much that your wife gives you grief. haha.
> ...


someone was looking!!!
+rep when i can


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2010)

anyone no how big of an pump
i'll need to get one of these running right.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2010)

Speaking of pumps. I've been looking at youtube vids and apparently even someone as mechanically challenged as me can build a cloner. Here's the question, let's say I'm going to have a ten gallon container to hold my cloning solution. What size pump would I need for the misting nozzles to work properly? Secondly, how important is the water temp in a cloner? What should the water temp be? I know nothing about hydro, other than it means water. I really only want something big enough to put out six clones at a time, maybe eight.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2010)

Jamexican, very nice. Should be interesting to watch over the next several weeks.


----------



## cosmicentity (Jul 27, 2010)

Can I ask a quick question about a 600W light? I have a chance to buy a 600W setup without the bulb for $80 which includes the socket, reflector and ballast. Is that too much light for a 3ftx2.5ftx7.5ft closet grow? Would that just burn my plants? I'm not too worried about the heat issue because I can build a venting system for it.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 27, 2010)

cosmicentity said:


> Can I ask a quick question about a 600W light? I have a chance to buy a 600W setup without the bulb for $80 which includes the socket, reflector and ballast. Is that too much light for a 3ftx2.5ftx7.5ft closet grow? Would that just burn my plants? I'm not too worried about the heat issue because I can build a venting system for it.


 No you could grow some really killer herb with that light in that space, just make sure as you said, you had good ventilation to keep the heat under control. If you need any ideas for big lights in small spaces, feel free to swing by my journal in my sig. I use dual 600w lights in a room thats only 3'4" tall.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 27, 2010)

[youtube]i24mkN0ybZ8[/youtube]



You know who you are.... My peoples.


----------



## HoLE (Jul 27, 2010)

I gotta get some pics,,been busy with my new toy,,,,,girls are lookin great,,,will be back with pics soon,,,everyones stuff is lookin real nice,,,,,


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2010)

A friend of mine took this pic..... its real


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2010)

cosmicentity said:


> Can I ask a quick question about a 600W light? I have a chance to buy a 600W setup without the bulb for $80 which includes the socket, reflector and ballast. Is that too much light for a 3ftx2.5ftx7.5ft closet grow? Would that just burn my plants? I'm not too worried about the heat issue because I can build a venting system for it.


Bro... I run a 1000w in a 3x2x9 closet. I have a 465 cfm fan. Works like a charm. You could do a 600.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 27, 2010)

cosmicentity said:


> Can I ask a quick question about a 600W light? I have a chance to buy a 600W setup without the bulb for $80 which includes the socket, reflector and ballast. Is that too much light for a 3ftx2.5ftx7.5ft closet grow? Would that just burn my plants? I'm not too worried about the heat issue because I can build a venting system for it.


Done right you should have no problem, I'm running 600w in a 2x4x5 grow tent


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2010)

Shit done right you can get a lb.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2010)

Done really really right you can get 2 lbs. But that's if you are superman (or Heath Robinson).

Pimp ass ring whodat. Fucking fly. I bet that shit would be too big for even my skinny ass thumbs. (not sure why I'm cussing so damn much, lol)

I've yet to pull a lb from a grow yet. Got 14 zips from one. Close. Next grow I'm shooting for 20. But then again... I'm cheating with the heavy guns.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

Jamexican said:


> What's goin on people how yall doin I am finally switching over to flower got a nice full screen and some thick ass stocks. Check out my grow +rep!! ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/340803-going-back-my-roots-bato.html )


Wagwan Jamexican, welcome and thanks for sharing. Keep us posted.



genuity said:


> someone was looking!!!
> +rep when i can


Don't think DST misses anything on this thread G!! I have been thinking about it ever since as you can see....was just doing some reading last night on some non MJ sites which was what led me to bring it back up....



genuity said:


> anyone no how big of an pump
> i'll need to get one of these running right.


I am not even sure what one of them is....looks like one of those things I see people at the park with, throwing their dogs tennis balls from....!! lol.



Heads Up said:


> Speaking of pumps. I've been looking at youtube vids and apparently even someone as mechanically challenged as me can build a cloner. Here's the question, let's say I'm going to have a ten gallon container to hold my cloning solution. What size pump would I need for the misting nozzles to work properly? Secondly, how important is the water temp in a cloner? What should the water temp be? I know nothing about hydro, other than it means water. I really only want something big enough to put out six clones at a time, maybe eight.


Our good old friendly 1BMM is yer man for that...he built one for like 10 cents and got change out of that....I think he's really a Canny Scot.



cosmicentity said:


> Can I ask a quick question about a 600W light? I have a chance to buy a 600W setup without the bulb for $80 which includes the socket, reflector and ballast. Is that too much light for a 3ftx2.5ftx7.5ft closet grow? Would that just burn my plants? I'm not too worried about the heat issue because I can build a venting system for it.


Hey Fictional Comic character (I had to look your name up...I was like, what the fek is that) 600's are the fekking bomb, and the 600 thread is the fekking bomb thread, so come along with yer 600 and get down...you will not regret it, and for that price it's a no brainer really. Peace, DST



Integra21 said:


> No you could grow some really killer herb with that light in that space, just make sure as you said, you had good ventilation to keep the heat under control. If you need any ideas for big lights in small spaces, feel free to swing by my journal in my sig. I use dual 600w lights in a room thats only 3'4" tall.


Our man got yer back.



1badmasonman said:


> [youtube]i24mkN0ybZ8[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are.... My peoples.


Top notch song old parts!!!! Nice little selection you got there!! Nice friends eh, always good to have!



HoLE said:


> I gotta get some pics,,been busy with my new toy,,,,,girls are lookin great,,,will be back with pics soon,,,everyones stuff is lookin real nice,,,,,


What new Toy would that be HoLE? you can't leave us in suspence like that!!!!



whodatnation said:


> A friend of mine took this pic..... its real


The ring looks real, the finger looks a bit rubbery, like one of those plastic chickens, hehe. Sorry to be ignorant whodat, but what is it? Looks like it would be sore if that rubber looking finger was jammed where the sun don't shine....ouch.



jigfresh said:


> Done really really right you can get 2 lbs. But that's if you are superman (or Heath Robinson).
> 
> Pimp ass ring whodat. Fucking fly. I bet that shit would be too big for even my skinny ass thumbs. (not sure why I'm cussing so damn much, lol)
> 
> I've yet to pull a lb from a grow yet. Got 14 zips from one. Close. Next grow I'm shooting for 20. But then again... I'm cheating with the heavy guns.


Cussing: I love that word, has a great ring to it, one of the many words that is truelly Americanlish!!

Here's a real arb comment. I read that the UK use to be called Brittainia, then the JewISH came along, and it went all EngLISH...not sure how true that is!! Religion, sucks, lets not discuss it here. haha.

Okay people, enough madness from DST,

Laters,

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So i am going to pick up some Azamax today. Do you use it in the Water and Soil or is it a spray application??? Also if anybody knows of a better product you can use till harvest let me know i want to get the best so i can try to knock them out NOW as i am harvesting my Durban Poison and Purple God Bud on Thursday. Also i am starting to see webs on my Purple GB  I cleared what i could away none of the main nugs are infected yet but i know they will be soon PLEASE HELP


Sorry Hotsause, missed your post there.....never used Azamax, all I can say is read the instructions carefully, you don't want to spray it on your bud if it's gonna make them taste funny. I am sure I read on our thread someone mentioning it before. Might be better to cut your losses at this stage and harvest!! Someone help Hotsauase with his AZAMAX question please?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

Masonman...nice. It's always good to have a little help from your friends. The bad part, I actually remember watching the beatles on ed sullivan.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;-rMY4LBuTf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMY4LBuTf0&feature=PlayList&p=A99C7F67DA3A1715&playnext=1&index=1[/video]

i got a 50gal drum,i just need to know how big of an pump
to run in it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2010)

38 days flower,tora bora


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

Class G^^^^^^

I had to laugh at the guy on the video when he said Hoop House.....sorry, I am immature sometimes.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 28, 2010)

that tora bora is comin along great Gen, i would like to get my hands on some of that i like the indicas


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 28, 2010)

hotsause-I use Azamax as a dip for my smaller plants at 10 ml a quart, as a spray at 10 ml to a gallon, and i dont know about the soil drench application. In the later stages of flower, I try to keep the spray to the underside of the leaves. I have smoked quite a bit of herb that has been sprayed, and I havent ever tasted it. I also havent sprayed past week 7 (my strains harvest around week .


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well im not in up to 600w but i have a 400w.
but i cant wait for my church and apollo aurora to get bigger and then onto flowering. i think that they are too small for a post in here yet.  

Thanks DST for allowing me to post my Church in here. i also have a apolloaurora plant growing too. but here are pics from a day or two ago. Only time ill post some in veg in here.
The church i think i FIM right. but i only wantd to top here but i think i shall get 4 main colas. tell what you guys think. Im gonna LST both plants to have an even canopy.

the apolloaurora is toppd only. 
well here are those pics:


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Class G^^^^^^
> 
> I had to laugh at the guy on the video when he said Hoop House.....sorry, I am immature sometimes.


lol,i kept on replaying the "scoff at me"part.
only vid i could find to show what it was for.


mcpurple said:


> that tora bora is comin along great Gen, i would like to get my hands on some of that i like the indicas


she is a good one,
but i think she might have started to 
get ripe too soon,do to the (gassing)
Ethylene H2C=CH2


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Sorry Hotsause, missed your post there.....never used Azamax, all I can say is read the instructions carefully, you don't want to spray it on your bud if it's gonna make them taste funny. I am sure I read on our thread someone mentioning it before. Might be better to cut your losses at this stage and harvest!! Someone help Hotsauase with his AZAMAX question please?


Thanks DST i dont feel forgotten about anymore lol

Stirctly 

I did my first spray and have not seen a sign since but i guess time will tell. I was planning to harvest on Thursday but i am not seeing as many Clear Trics as i though i would. My plant has the DONE look but there are still alot of Clear trics instead of cloudy


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> anyone no how big of an pump
> i'll need to get one of these running right.


Yo i got the answer to your question Genuity. Will explain below.



Heads Up said:


> Speaking of pumps. I've been looking at youtube vids and apparently even someone as mechanically challenged as me can build a cloner. Here's the question, let's say I'm going to have a ten gallon container to hold my cloning solution. What size pump would I need for the misting nozzles to work properly? Secondly, how important is the water temp in a cloner? What should the water temp be? I know nothing about hydro, other than it means water. I really only want something big enough to put out six clones at a time, maybe eight.


Sorry I missed this post Headsup. You dont need a very large pump at all. A walmart dual port aquarium pump will be all you need. You want to get some good airstone though as these are what creates the bubbles that burst on the waters surface causing a misting action to the clone stems. The reason you want a dual port is so you can run a Y splitter off each line and run 2 airstones per port. So you get a total of 4 airstones pushing the bubbles to the waters surface. I have experimented extensively with my cloner and have actually added a second pump. But im also using quite a large amount of water in it so its neccisary in my situation. The shallower the tote the less need for a high volume pump. Keep this in mind when building your cloner headsup. You dont need much, about an 8 inch deep storage tote should work well for a 12 site cloner. Just make sure to black it out, find a black one or foil tape the outside to keep all light out as it will cause algae growth and slime up your roots.

As far as the temps go I just use regular tap water straight into the cloner. I havent noticed any need to monitor water temps. Room temp is good. Maybe come winter i may have to heat the water some. That can be acheived with a simple aquarium heater. They also make chillers if heat becomes an issue. 

Im here to help any way i can. I really want to find some time to do a cloning tutorial. Until i get some time I give you permission to bug me with questions hahaa. It really is quite simple once you get the hang of it. 



whodatnation said:


> A friend of mine took this pic..... its real


Whodatsay they gone beet them Saints. God I miss the gulf coast. Mainly the cajun creole food. MMM love me some Po-boys and redbeans and rice. And Jambalya. And Gumbo And Raw oysters And Fresh shrimp. And gotta love a good old hand gernade. If anyone has ever gotten drunk on bourbon street you know what im talking about. lol. If you can remember lol. 

Thats a cool ass ring Whodat. 



genuity said:


> [video=youtube;-rMY4LBuTf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMY4LBuTf0&feature=PlayList&p=A99C7F67DA3A1715&playnext=1&index=1[/video]
> 
> i got a 50gal drum,i just need to know how big of an pump
> to run in it.


Ok genuity heres what you need. I also have a 55 gallon drum for my hydro setup which ive yet to run. I bought this pump at lowes for $70.00 US. 






This pump will accept a garden hose on the top fitting and can then be attached to your watering wand. I think this is the smallest model they had at lowes. I have used mine when i was test flooding my hydro setup. I filled my system with about 50 gallons of water before leaks sprung. I then was able to quickly draine the systen using this pump in a few minutes flat. This sucker pumps some H2O. And now that you have brought up the wand idea i dont know why in the hell im still watering with milk jugs lol. 

Off to the beach for some beers and buds. Peace 1BMM


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2010)

1BMM,thanks for that
these 14 pots will suck watering by hand,
with a one gallon pot.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

masonman, you're speaking bubbleponics I presume, versus having nozzles spray the cuttings? In your method, how far from the stems does the water level need to be for the bubbles to be effective?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

Another general topic question. Whey you guys start your flower cycle, do you cut out all veg nutes?


----------



## williewill420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Im back been long time. C99xdeep chunk is some heavy duty smoke...Fucks my hair up everytime, gotta be careful with it. And I seen major improvements switching over from fox farms to advanced nutrients. Heavier yields plus a sweeter taste and a big time difference in the potency. Hey heads Up I usually hit mine with a heavy dose of nitrogen about the 3rd week of flower. I notice that my leaves would yellow and start falling off sooner than I wanted them too


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds good to me willie, the c99. I've been trying to practice the let your plants tell you what they need method of growing, however, the method I've developed over the past couple of grows is to water and feed my plants almost every day. For one I don't grow in huge containers, the largest I've used is a three gallon container. I also experiment with different containers, I generally don't use the term pots, I've never used a flower pot, although I've smoked pot that's flowered. Last grow was in three gallon trash cans, this one is in smart pots, one and two gallon. I've also used different sizes of grow bags.

I have found at least for myself, feeding them with every watering at low doses, seems to keep the plants more vigorous. They generally don't show any deficiencies until weeks into flower when low levels of nitrogen start showing. At the first signs of yellowing into flower, I too give them a good dose of nitrogen and every couple of weeks a lower dose.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

So I been reading this magazine called Urban Garden, that came with my last order of 'stuff' from a supply house. I've read the article that most caught my eye, very interesting and easy to understand even though he's talking science or botany if you prefer.

I would like to recommend to everyone, if you can find it, read it. If you order something, ask if they have it. It doesn't mention marijuana at all, yet there is no doubt it is what they are discussing.

Urban Garden Magazine.com

I just noticed that on the cover, I've never been to the website.


More to come


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

This person is saying, don't make the mistake of letting your night time temps drop too low. There is a lot of discussion I've read on this subject but most of it says you want a drop of at least ten degrees at night with lights out. Chilly temps will definitely change the looks of some girls at the end of flowering. His whole point is that a big drop in temperature change also causes a big rise in humidity with your lights out which in turn is almost inviting mold to move into those beautiful thick buds you have been nurturing for weeks. Thick indicas are certainly prone to mold. He says keep your lights out temps in the low seventies. In another article in this magazine another person says keeping your lights out temps fairly close to your lights on temp, it will help to keep the plants stretching down. So, another benefit of not having a significant temp drop at night. My temps are only changing five degrees, lights on/off.

Edit...it's seven, time to see the babies.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2010)

Heads Up

Here's the link

http://urbangardenmagazine.com/

this is the home page, there is a link to the latest edition.


cof


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Another general topic question. Whey you guys start your flower cycle, do you cut out all veg nutes?


When I start 12/12 I usually give it a full bloom feeding to jump start it. Then next feeding a 1/2 veg 1/2 flower. Next feeding 1/4 veg 3/4 flower. Then back to full flower feeding from then on out. Unless signs of N def are shown, then I may add a little veg nute with the flower. It may sound weird, it helps to keep my leaves greener longer though. Alos, it depends on the strain I grow too. Some strains I've noticed I feed a whole lot less nutes to to keep happy.

EDIT: Just read you guys do the same sorta thing too. I guess it's not so weird after all. 

Heads up, do your plants soil/containers dry out pretty quick? I water every 3 days, and I use these pots (pic attached, 2 gal, for air-root pruning) and I thought my soil dried out pretty fast. there's no way I could water everyday like your sayin you can do tho. Maybe you've got fairly bigger plants in yours? Just curious man.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 28, 2010)

Urban Garden magazine is a good read, with free samples by mail every now and then. My buddy just wrote an article for the last issue. Same guy that makes my nutes, Heavy 16.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2010)

this og#18 x skunk,hit the jars today at 6oz


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> 1BMM,thanks for that
> these 14 pots will suck watering by hand,
> with a one gallon pot.


Yes that would suck. And that is what inspired me to build a hydro / Bubbleponics system. It is a bit of a chore to water when the gals get big and trying not to splash the leaves with the nutes that will burn under the hid's. I do however like growing in soil. Just seems to be more natural and forgiving than if you slip up on a hydro grow. Lots of stuff to keep in check. 



Heads Up said:


> masonman, you're speaking bubbleponics I presume, versus having nozzles spray the cuttings? In your method, how far from the stems does the water level need to be for the bubbles to be effective?


Yes indeedy Headsup. Simple bubbleponics. I have seen the sytem you are getting at though and it looks the buis. There was a poster here on the 600 a ways back Tat2ue that had a cloner to drool over. its was a misting type cloner. May have a new winter project now. Love to build shit. 



Heads Up said:


> Another general topic question. Whey you guys start your flower cycle, do you cut out all veg nutes?


Good question. My leaves are dropping and ive noticed the N is lacking in the FF diet flower period. 



williewill420 said:


> Hey Im back been long time. C99xdeep chunk is some heavy duty smoke...Fucks my hair up everytime, gotta be careful with it. And I seen major improvements switching over from fox farms to advanced nutrients. Heavier yields plus a sweeter taste and a big time difference in the potency. Hey heads Up I usually hit mine with a heavy dose of nitrogen about the 3rd week of flower. I notice that my leaves would yellow and start falling off sooner than I wanted them too


Glad your back with us Willie. What are you using from the AN lineup. So many to choose from. 



Heads Up said:


> Sounds good to me willie, the c99. I've been trying to practice the let your plants tell you what they need method of growing, however, the method I've developed over the past couple of grows is to water and feed my plants almost every day. For one I don't grow in huge containers, the largest I've used is a three gallon container. I also experiment with different containers, I generally don't use the term pots, I've never used a flower pot, although I've smoked pot that's flowered. Last grow was in three gallon trash cans, this one is in smart pots, one and two gallon. I've also used different sizes of grow bags.
> 
> I have found at least for myself, feeding them with every watering at low doses, seems to keep the plants more vigorous. They generally don't show any deficiencies until weeks into flower when low levels of nitrogen start showing. At the first signs of yellowing into flower, I too give them a good dose of nitrogen and every couple of weeks a lower dose.


Smokes flowered pot. Me too holmes me too. So N is good in late flower? 



Heads Up said:


> So I been reading this magazine called Urban Garden, that came with my last order of 'stuff' from a supply house. I've read the article that most caught my eye, very interesting and easy to understand even though he's talking science or botany if you prefer.
> 
> I would like to recommend to everyone, if you can find it, read it. If you order something, ask if they have it. It doesn't mention marijuana at all, yet there is no doubt it is what they are discussing.
> 
> ...


Cool will be checking that out.



Heads Up said:


> This person is saying, don't make the mistake of letting your night time temps drop too low. There is a lot of discussion I've read on this subject but most of it says you want a drop of at least ten degrees at night with lights out. Chilly temps will definitely change the looks of some girls at the end of flowering. His whole point is that a big drop in temperature change also causes a big rise in humidity with your lights out which in turn is almost inviting mold to move into those beautiful thick buds you have been nurturing for weeks. Thick indicas are certainly prone to mold. He says keep your lights out temps in the low seventies. In another article in this magazine another person says keeping your lights out temps fairly close to your lights on temp, it will help to keep the plants stretching down. So, another benefit of not having a significant temp drop at night. My temps are only changing five degrees, lights on/off.
> 
> Edit...it's seven, time to see the babies.


Hmm interesting. My lights out drops quite sharply as ive been letting the AC run. Seems to always be a steam bath in the cave.



HookdOnChronics said:


> When I start 12/12 I usually give it a full bloom feeding to jump start it. Then next feeding a 1/2 veg 1/2 flower. Next feeding 1/4 veg 3/4 flower. Then back to full flower feeding from then on out. Unless signs of N def are shown, then I may add a little veg nute with the flower. It may sound weird, it helps to keep my leaves greener longer though. Alos, it depends on the strain I grow too. Some strains I've noticed I feed a whole lot less nutes to to keep happy.
> 
> EDIT: Just read you guys do the same sorta thing too. I guess it's not so weird after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

Genuity, my one og18 x skunk is a female. The only difference being mine will weigh in at six pounds from one plant, hold on a second, I need another toke to make the dream complete. Did you get the strain from the attitude?

Strictly seedless, I'll have to see if he's in this issue I have.

Hookd, my pots are those smart pots, they feel like felt and are only one and two gallon. One of the things about them is that they are porous, they are supposed to let more oxygen into the soil because they breathe. My soil is also not a heavy soil. I am very surprised by the amount of liquid they have been consuming lately. I just finished watering them about an hour ago. I pick each up to feel the weight and then again after I water. I also use a moisture meter, a lot. What I think is happening, I think my room is dialed in almost perfectly. Between the air temp, the canopy temp and the air movement in the room, they are thriving. Two hours after I turned on both of my six hundreds, my temp had risen two degrees while my humidity dropped twelve percent. After six hours of lights out, the temp had dropped five degrees and the humidity had risen fourteen percent. My canopy temp stays right at 77/78, it just does not go above that, so, I think the the plants are transpiring to their maximum at the moment. They are just sucking up the liquids, using what they need and 'sweating' out the rest through their leaves. I do not use the water until you have puddles on the floor and then let them dry out method. Instead I try to not let them get under three on the dry scale, and that is what they are pressing every evening when I go in to water them. My bigger plants are sucking up twenty ounces of water a day, my smaller ones ten to fifteen. I try to water them enough to bring them into the upper level of being moist and by the next evening, they need watering again.

Edit. I also do not dump all the water they are going to get all at once onto the plant. I go round about three times to each plant over the course of about twenty minutes.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 28, 2010)

Tomorrow is another pain day, two more teeth coming out and that will leave two more until they are all gone from the top. I'll be having a top denture made, I wonder if can get the number six hundred on one of the front teeth? When people ask what it means, I'll tell them that's how long I plan on living.

Goodnight all.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, my one og18 x skunk is a female. The only difference being mine will weigh in at six pounds from one plant, hold on a second, I need another toke to make the dream complete. Did you get the strain from the attitude?
> 
> Strictly seedless, I'll have to see if he's in this issue I have.
> 
> Hookd, my pots are those smart pots, they feel like felt and are only one and two gallon. One of the things about them is that they are porous, they are supposed to let more oxygen into the soil because they breathe. My soil is also not a heavy soil. I am very surprised by the amount of liquid they have been consuming lately. I just finished watering them about an hour ago. I pick each up to feel the weight and then again after I water. I also use a moisture meter, a lot. What I think is happening, I think my room is dialed in almost perfectly. Between the air temp, the canopy temp and the air movement in the room, they are thriving. Two hours after I turned on both of my six hundreds, my temp had risen two degrees while my humidity dropped twelve percent. After six hours of lights out, the temp had dropped five degrees and the humidity had risen fourteen percent. My canopy temp stays right at 77/78, it just does not go above that, so, I think the the plants are transpiring to their maximum at the moment. They are just sucking up the liquids, using what they need and 'sweating' out the rest through their leaves. I do not use the water until you have puddles on the floor and then let them dry out method. Instead I try to not let them get under three on the dry scale, and that is what they are pressing every evening when I go in to water them. My bigger plants are sucking up twenty ounces of water a day, my smaller ones ten to fifteen. I try to water them enough to bring them into the upper level of being moist and by the next evening, they need watering again.


yes,from the tude,
she has a nice sour taste too her already
real deep stone,not couch loock.


----------



## williewill420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Masonman im using sensi grow A & B, sensi bloom A & B, Bud Candy, big bud and overdrive from advanced. Im also using liquid karma from botanicare


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 28, 2010)

I WAS having the same problem with 3 gallon bags during the first and second week of flower they were sucking up water..now i let them get half dry or feel the weight of bag then water from there..ive noticed that some plants barely drink..i have a GHS bubba kush(smh i kno) and that bitch doesnt drink shit..and for some reason she was the last 2 show pistils..next is the G13 diesel..shes showing pistils 2 but she doesnt drink that much..DNA ogk..Is one sensitive girl..she can eat some nutes tho! but as soon as she gets low on the water it shows!! like the leaves will almost look heat stressed but its the water level..is anybody elses og like this?..but once the water level is optimal shes perky! Does water levels have something 2 do with flowering? the ones that drank up the water showed pistils first and have way more

<------thats her at 1/2 of the optimal water level u can see the tips begin 2 drop on the front..but the side ones didnt start 2 drop yet


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Tomorrow is another pain day, two more teeth coming out and that will leave two more until they are all gone from the top. I'll be having a top denture made, I wonder if can get the number six hundred on one of the front teeth? When people ask what it means, I'll tell them that's how long I plan on living.
> 
> Goodnight all.


LMFAO fucking ayy bru. Get a platnum 600 tooth hahaha. You crack me up HU.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hey Masonman im using sensi grow A & B, sensi bloom A & B, Bud Candy, big bud and overdrive from advanced. Im also using liquid karma from botanicare


Sounds good will. Forgive my forgetful stoner ass but are you in soil or hydro? And you said you switched from FF right. Just curious as to the diet of FF you fead. I know a ways back you had a modified feeding for FF or? mayebe not? Just curious Will. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> this og#18 x skunk,hit the jars today at 6oz


 Nice haul Genuity..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2010)

As for my ladies I think i may have chopped the BW a lil early. Ive decided to let them go as long as they can till the leaves are sucked dry. Could possibly be a week yet. My sativa doms are really starting to pack on some bud. I love growing. Peace 1BMM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 28, 2010)

Heads up-The article I was refering to was written by bryce patterson od field 16. It was titled "Its all about the veg!" Here is the link <<Click here>>


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

Busy night in the 600 peeps with our partnero HeadsUp providing the entertainment as usual!!! Will, good to see you back!!!

I am still going through plans in my head to change my grow room (not drastically) I just want to centre off my vertical tower, put a hardboard wall in (instead of my black/white sheeting and curtain cover affair. I also want to work on the steps/shelfing. My issue is that I have such a small space but a whole load of plants (hahaha, what an issue to have - too many plants). 

You guys have been talking about watering, I water 2 X per week, with a dribble added in between if required. At the moment watering can take me anything from 1-2 hours to get through everything. I water real slow and let that coco really soak up 100% of the water/feed. I am using pots ranging from 7litres through until 18litres (1.5gallons to 4 gallon.) Due to the set up it means I remove each plant from the room and water over a mesh tray and bucket (i use the run off in my greenhouse.) I don't like having puddles of water forming on the floor, and due to split level I also don't like run off dripping odown onto the girls below. SO I wait until each pot/container has finished dripping, then return the plant to it's home. Each plant is effectively moved Twice per week (Genuity's point raised again - does this stress them? You wouldn't have thought so with LST being used so widely.)

I would companre my watering time to that of doing a jigsaw with a toffee hammer. All the pices come out of the room, but when they go back in, they seem to be in a different place, kinda like smashing a jigsaw into place with a toffee hammer (if ya know what I mean.) The upside to this is that I get a chance to closely inspect each plant, and do anything that is required. I would like to cut down on the general time doing this but cannot really see an alternative. If you think about the hourly rate you would charge your own services to a client for, then add that into the cost of electricity, feed, soil/coco, etc...the whole weed price things increase quite a lot when looking at labour costs. 

I am thinking of building some form of drip tray system that the pots can sit in so they don't necessarily have to be moved every water/feed.....any suggestions obviously appreciated.

I know we got some old partners on here, but I just got a year older today...40 is just around the corner for me now....gulp...."Good First Innings" as my mate said last night...hahaha

Have a good one folks,

Peace, DST

This is my birthday present I decided to get (lots of me and I in that sentence - oh, and I also got a book!)...http://www.bose.nl/NL/nl/landing-pages/qc15/


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Busy night in the 600 peeps with our partnero HeadsUp providing the entertainment as usual!!! Will, good to see you back!!!
> 
> I am still going through plans in my head to change my grow room (not drastically) I just want to centre off my vertical tower, put a hardboard wall in (instead of my black/white sheeting and curtain cover affair. I also want to work on the steps/shelfing. My issue is that I have such a small space but a whole load of plants (hahaha, what an issue to have - too many plants).
> 
> ...


Yes a dripsystem might be in order..the thing i dont like about them some of them look so messy ..ive seen some really clean ones the tho..and when i water i dont move the plants..its hard 2 configure them 2 the lights after THEYVE GROWN THAT WAY..i have a ww x bb plants thats a bit shy of 2 feet wide i would HATE 2 move here..i water till the bag feels heavy..once in a while i get runnoff but i dont like it because i have 2 clean the floor..2% runoff is more than enough..R u already vertical or u going vertical? i was thinking about it 2 but the ladder part is where it gets complicated..good luck on the new room

p.s. HAPPY BDAY..mines was EXACTLY 3 weeks ago and my gfs TODAY..


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Yes a dripsystem might be in order..the thing i dont like about them some of them look so messy ..ive seen some really clean ones the tho..and when i water i dont move the plants..its hard 2 configure them 2 the lights after THEYVE GROWN THAT WAY..i have a ww x bb plants thats a bit shy of 2 feet wide i would HATE 2 move here..i water till the bag feels heavy..once in a while i get runnoff but i dont like it because i have 2 clean the floor..2% runoff is more than enough..R u already vertical or u going vertical? i was thinking about it 2 but the ladder part is where it gets complicated..good luck on the new room
> 
> p.s. HAPPY BDAY..mines was EXACTLY 3 weeks ago and my gfs TODAY..


So 3 Leo's, Happy Birthday to the lady, she's obviously a special one!! hehe.

Mmmn, drip system, I don't like a lot of mess, but I have been tryiong to think of how I could use a drip system, or make my own......that is an option to ponder on, thaks lad.

And yup, this is the 3rd vertical grow I have done and I don't think I'll go back to horizontal now....unless I move house and have a big room to grow in.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

This is up and downstairs view, kind of.....so no, I don't have 3 lights


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

They brought a tear to my eye....

The most annoying people on Facebook:


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate face book.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

ditto facebunk sucks balls


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

i recently cleared out all the chicken heads off my fb profile down to family and friends now and i still hate it lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Heads up-The article I was refering to was written by bryce patterson od field 16. It was titled "Its all about the veg!" Here is the link <<Click here>>



Yup, that's the article I read first from the magazine. That's the one that caught my eye, very interesting and informative. Tell him I said thanks and I enjoyed his article.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Busy night in the 600 peeps with our partnero HeadsUp providing the entertainment as usual!!! Will, good to see you back!!!
> 
> I am still going through plans in my head to change my grow room (not drastically) I just want to centre off my vertical tower, put a hardboard wall in (instead of my black/white sheeting and curtain cover affair. I also want to work on the steps/shelfing. My issue is that I have such a small space but a whole load of plants (hahaha, what an issue to have - too many plants).
> 
> ...


i spend about the same time watering,
i fill my 1 gal pale up about 10 times,back-n-forth..

you might want too start looking in to these rain wands DST.
them drip sytems can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

SPINOFF 2001






Detecting Plant StressA new tool helps farmers, foresters and other growers, detect unhealthy crops before the human eye can see the damage. Through an exclusive patent license from NASA Stennis Space Center, Spectrum Technologies, Inc., of Plainfield, Illinois, has developed a hand-held tool, called Observer,&#8482; for detecting plant stress.
Developed by two NASA researchers, the Observer shows the viewer which plants are under stress through multispectral imaging. Multispectral imaging is the use of specific wavelengths of the light spectrum to obtain information about objects--in this case, plants. With this device, several wavelengths of light obtain information about the plant and results are immediately processed and displayed.
Plant stress is caused by unfavorable environmental conditions, such as a lack of nutrients, insufficient water, disease, or insect damage. If conditions are unfavorable, leaf chlorophyll content will begin to decrease. Without instrumentation, this decrease is virtually undetectable until a leaf begins to change color. However, by the time discoloration occurs, the plant may already be too damaged to save.
NASA research found that previsible signs of stress can be detected by measuring the chlorophyll content based on light energy reflected from the plant. The Observer detects stress up to 16 days before deterioration is visible to the eye. Early detection provides an opportunity to reverse stress and save the plant.
The Observer is a hand-held, easily operated device. The operator simply points it at the leaf and pushes a button to achieve immediate readings. Since the unit is designed for close range use, optimal readings are achieved when the device is held approximately 18-24 inches from the leaf. However, results have been recorded from as far as 20 yards away from the plant. Once the button has been pressed, the multispectral imaging process goes to work and results are supplied within several seconds. Because the unit works in both natural and artificial light, it is suitable for outdoor or indoor planting.
In terms of cost, the device can mean substantial savings. When compared with costly, lengthy laboratory tests, Spectrum's device comes out top dollar. The Observer is not only cheaper and more accurate than previous detection methods, but it also aids in crop preservation. It replaces laboratory testing, freeing more resources to advance crop and forest science.





The Observer&#8482; is a hand-held device used to assist with monitoring the health of plants by providing information about nutrient and water levels, and possible disease or damage.
Commercial applications are found in almost any field where plant life is present, including agriculture, precision farming, horticulture, and plant research. Farmers using the Observer will lose less crop, ensuring maximum harvest. Entire forests could be saved through the early detection of various tree diseases. There is a very real opportunity to create an overall healthier plant life for commercial growers. Mike Thurow, president and founder of Spectrum Technologies, Inc., expects this device will cultivate healthier plants, reduce chemical expenditure, and monitor the physiological effects of plants.
The Observer&#8482; is a trademark of Spectrum Technologies, Inc.

hmmmmmmmmmm???


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> As for my ladies I think i may have chopped the BW a lil early. Ive decided to let them go as long as they can till the leaves are sucked dry. Could possibly be a week yet. My sativa doms are really starting to pack on some bud. I love growing. Peace 1BMM


good to here all is going good in your graden.


DST said:


> This is up and downstairs view, kind of.....so no, I don't have 3 lights


happy b-day,DST

looking like a forest/jungle/amazon


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2010)

Hang on to yer ass. If your life goes as well as mine the next 20 years will be great.
The bose are fantastic. It'll drown out the sound of the engines when you fly and give you the cleanest sound that you will ever hear.
The garden look healthy, well recovered.

 from a gemini who just turned 60.
cof


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> I hate face book.


Oh I agree with both you and Don!! I only put a picture up on my profile because people were boring me to death with message about my profile picture...bah, boo, bore off!



mr west said:


> i recently cleared out all the chicken heads off my fb profile down to family and friends now and i still hate it lol


hehe....I love my friends, but I don't really need to know that Jack like this picture of John....who cares!



genuity said:


> i spend about the same time watering,
> i fill my 1 gal pale up about 10 times,back-n-forth..
> 
> you might want too start looking in to these rain wands DST.
> them drip sytems can be a pain in the ass.


I really think I need a bigger space for the rain wands....I don't want to short the whole house everytime I water, or have to clean up puddles of water, or deal with extra humidity from everything being damp. I think it would be great for my Green House and Terrace though....

sorry to be a dumb ass, do you have a link?



genuity said:


> SPINOFF 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can see how this works. I watched a documentry about how insects see plants, and it's basically in the same way. Only thing that concerns me is, do you need a NASA degree to understand the readings? I am more use to, mmmnnn, plants look a bit thirsty, mmmn, plants look a bit hungry.....mmmnn, plants don't look like they are enjoying this medium, or air flow, or...blah....if you know what I mean.

Now if it said, Plants are Happy, or Plants are Sad, or plants look thirsty to me..in like a Speak and Spell accent, (I almost prefer it to the Navi-system voices you get) that would be great, I might put my hands in my very deep pockets and get something like that.



genuity said:


> good to here all is going good in your graden.
> 
> 
> looking like a forest/jungle/amazon


thanks G!



curious old fart said:


> Hang on to yer ass. If your life goes as well as mine the next 20 years will be great.
> The bose are fantastic. It'll drown out the sound of the engines when you fly and give you the cleanest sound that you will ever hear.
> The garden look healthy, well recovered.
> 
> ...


Cool, I tried it at the shop and was impressed. I had the sennheiser noise reduction before, but I have gone through 2 pairs and they are not too robust imo! Although they are great at picking up the lower frequencies. I have a Bose Lifestyle system at home and love the sound quality so looking forward to using them.

Thanks for the well wishes cof.

Off to a fish restaurant this evening (the one I was supposed to propose to my wife in...but couldn't wait, haha!)

Right, time for a bong. 

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

DST,

http://reelplantwand.com/

this one is just for watering.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

i wonder about that nasa thing too,
i was jus doing looking around on the net
to see what i could find about movement/stress of plants,
and thats all i could find.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

DST,Nnow you got me thinking!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 29, 2010)

DST Happy Birthday Bru. Just a quick thought before i go to work. Maybe a gutter system to funnel your run off to a central container would be easy to build. The drip irrigation itself should be quite a simple intall aswell. Ahh the never ending possibilities of growing and room construction. Catch yall after work 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

If plants moving around causes that much stress, how come my buddy who knows nothing about growing at all...his plants are beautiful. Then again he's using the big hps in the sky. His plants get rained on, eaten by bugs, wind blows them all over the place and in florida during the summer, we can have some pretty strong winds when a thunderstorm blows into the area and not to mention our heat index is up or above a hundred almost every day for months on end in the summer.

I still think the biggest killer to a garden is heat. Humidity runs second to heat and combine them both and you have an extremely good chance of a very poor harvest.

Nice find there genuity, any idea of the cost of that thing?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

DST, today just makes you wiser. Look at the bright side, you're only a day older than you were yesterday. Hope you have a good time this evening, and ask her tonight if she'll marry you. You'll feel better knowing you tied up that loose end.

Happy Birthday to a great host.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I know we got some old partners on here, but I just got a year older today...40 is just around the corner for me now....gulp...."Good First Innings" as my mate said last night...hahaha
> 
> Have a good one folks,
> 
> ...


Hahaha hey HAPPY B-DAY DST!!! That's crazy man! Last thing I expected to see today on RIU, someone with the same B-Day as me. I'm 23 years old today..... What a lame b-day start, I get to sit here at work. lol, at least I'm gonna be kickin it here in the 600 with you guys for a good part of it... Cuz I'll be fucked if I'm gonna bust my ass at work with how bad my mroning has been!.. Ya know, I may actually be happier just kickin it in here for a bit come to think about it... This is the worst B-Day morning I've yet to expierence. So hopefully it'll mean I'm getting them outa the way. And next years will rock... haha, hopefully.

My plants are happy at least. It makes me smlie getting to wake up to them. That's about the only good part of today so far tho... That and my sister. She's the only person I could really talk to about what's going on. Sorry guys, didn't mean to get all personal and shit in here... Just having a rough morn... lol my bad

GROW ON!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

What is the purpose of a check valve on a pump? I went out and bought most of the stuff I need to make a bubble cloner. I noticed a check valve was included and since it's a two port air pump, I bought another check valve. I am going to run four air stones off the pump.

Masonman, where did you get those things to make your clone holders? I remember you saying it was something from your kid's toys and I have a walmart right down the street from me. I'm not a cheap person, but I am smart with my money if I can be. I don't want to put out the money for already made neoprene holders when I can make them much cheaper. Just steer me in the right direction in the toy isles if you would be so kind. If anyone else has any suggestions to making clone holders, I'm all ears, well eyes actually since I would be reading your description and not listening. I also noticed this morning that both lemon skunks are girls. That gives me five out of ten with a couple still to be identified. For a bit there I was starting to think I grew ten males.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> If plants moving around causes that much stress, how come my buddy who knows nothing about growing at all...his plants are beautiful. Then again he's using the big hps in the sky. His plants get rained on, eaten by bugs, wind blows them all over the place and in florida during the summer, we can have some pretty strong winds when a thunderstorm blows into the area and not to mention our heat index is up or above a hundred almost every day for months on end in the summer.
> 
> I still think the biggest killer to a garden is heat. Humidity runs second to heat and combine them both and you have an extremely good chance of a very poor harvest.
> 
> Nice find there genuity, any idea of the cost of that thing?


are them plants in the ground or pots?

can not find a cost on that thing yet.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

Thirty nine and twenty three, no wonder this thread is gettin' stale with all you old heads hanging around here. And a happy birthday to you too Hookd. The two of you put together are five years older than I am, I'm feelin' young again all of a sudden, never mind about the stale part you guys have made me feel better.

Hookd, let's face facts, unless you were in bed with a gorgeous woman you've never had sex with before and she's naked rolling a joint, I guess the start of your birthday is looking rather bleak. I remember when Mr. Happy was twenty three, I should, it was the only head I had at the time that did any thinking. Here's hoping it ends better than it started for ya'.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 29, 2010)

headsup-check valves keep water from flowing in both directions. And I will let bryce know you liked the article.

genuity-that sounds like a very handy tool.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Thirty nine and twenty three, no wonder this thread is gettin' stale with all you old heads hanging around here. And a happy birthday to you too Hookd. The two of you put together are five years older than I am, I'm feelin' young again all of a sudden, never mind about the stale part you guys have made me feel better.
> 
> Hookd, let's face facts, unless you were in bed with a gorgeous woman you've never had sex with before and she's naked rolling a joint, I guess the start of your birthday is looking rather bleak. I remember when Mr. Happy was twenty three, I should, it was the only head I had at the time that did any thinking. Here's hoping it ends better than it started for ya'.


Hahaha, You tha man heads up! lol, this is my dream, my DREAM DREAM! lol, but this, yea this, it just doesn't exist, I've come to terms with it now..... lol



DST said:


> They brought a tear to my eye....
> 
> The most annoying people on Facebook:


And honestly DST, thanks for this shit man! That was so funny! Lol, really! It brightened up my morning quite a bit! lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

Genuity, his plants are all in pots. To help you envision how little he knows, I've told him time and again, one pot, one seed. Well as we all know, nothing is written in stone about our hobby...and he really puts that to the test. Five or six are in their own pots. Then he has three in another long and low planter and finally about two dozen in another big pot and maybe several more in another long container.

I'm going to call him in a minute. If I can I will drive, not run, over to his house which is less than a mile away and take some pics. I'm sitting in the dentist office this morning, it's nine in the morning and I'm looking at tv and it's already ninety degrees outside, in the shade. That's what I mean about our heat index hitting a hundred or so every day...wait till you see his plants and how healthy they look considering the way he takes care of them, which I consider to be bordering on the verge of neglect.


I'll be back.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 29, 2010)

We have 100 degree weather here, and I think the plants can handle it until the buds start to show. I think the heat almost fries the resin glands.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> We have 100 degree weather here, and I think the plants can handle it until the buds start to show. I think the heat almost fries the resin glands.


It ain't fryin' his. My photography stinks but even with that in mind, if you look at some of his plants you can already see there are a few that the main colas are going to be killer. They already stand out from the rest of the plants cause you can see the thickness of the plant, it makes the interior of the plant appear darker than the surrounding plants. As for the resin, my arjan's haze was my most resinous plant to date, he already has one that is as sticky if not stickier and he has weeks and weeks to go yet. He might have a couple of pounds of dry bud when all is said and done if he let's them mature.

The pics. If you notice, the container with the three plants, the one on the left has very little serration on the leaves and the little bitch on the right is already sweet smelling and sticky. He also has two that smell rather sour and they too are already sticky.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 29, 2010)

The burn doesnt appear as damage to the buds, but rather as less smell when cured. My plants smell good now, but the smell will discipate more then if I had them more towards the coast where its cooler. Just an observation ive made between the weed up here, and the weed my friends from the coast grow. I would say that the high is better with bud grown in cooler temps, but I havent researched that fully.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG how many plants are in the one pot??? Holy hell man! That's absurd! I've never seen anything like it! Looks like some phenomenal internodal spacing aswell.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

Hookd, I would say there are a dozen plants in the one pot that are over two and a half feet tall and one or three over four feet tall. The node spacing is absurd it's so tight. I am picturing buds, solid buds, a foot to maybe even over two foot long when all is said and done. He has a couple that are already like eighteen inches long. These things are going to be solid beasts, I really can imagine him getting a couple of pounds. I told him I was going to post his pics on the six hundred, that made him a real happy dad, I could see the pride written all over his face. I'll keep you guys posted with his progress and I'll even try to remember to bring my camera on my weekly visits.

Edit...to make matters even stranger, his next door neighbor is a retired state trooper and for anyone who missed it, the chief of police of my town lives on the next street over directly behind me.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hookd, I would say there are a dozen plants in the one pot that are over two and a half feet tall and one or three over four feet tall. The node spacing is absurd it's so tight. I am picturing buds, solid buds, a foot to maybe even over two foot long when all is said and done. He has a couple that are already like eighteen inches long. These things are going to be solid beasts, I really can imagine him getting a couple of pounds. I told him I was going to post his pics on the six hundred, that made him a real happy dad, I could see the pride written all over his face. I'll keep you guys posted with his progress and I'll even try to remember to bring my camera on my weekly visits.
> 
> Edit...to make matters even stranger, his next door neighbor is a retired state trooper and for anyone who missed it, the chief of police of my town lives on the next street over directly behind me.


Yea man, I thought I saw some fucking ridiculous node spacing!.. lol wow!
And that sounds smart. Growing outside when he lives next to a retired state trooper. And he's OK with it? Or can't see the 4 foot weed plants or what? lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you and please do tell your buddy I enjoyed his information. It was his article that made me get on here and try to let everyone know if they can get Urban Garden, get it and read it. If you would be so kind, I don't know how well you know bryce but if you know him well enough ask him is this magazine about growing weed? It sure sounds like it to me. I'm currently reading an article about humidity and how it affects your plants. These articles are really informative, written in a way that I have never seen before. Some articles I've read in other publications are just flat out highly technical, others don't give you enough information and others are boring to read. This magazine is written in such a way they make things easy to understand and they are highly informative but not boring to read.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

Next time the three of us get together to smoke, I'll ask him. He mows his lawn for him and I've gotten him ripped with my vaporizer. He's as nuts as my vietnam vet buddy, they deserve to be next door neighbors. He always packs a pair of 45's on him at all times. I guess the best I can say, some people mellow with age, he's obviously one of them.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> What is the purpose of a check valve on a pump? I went out and bought most of the stuff I need to make a bubble cloner. I noticed a check valve was included and since it's a two port air pump, I bought another check valve. I am going to run four air stones off the pump.
> 
> Masonman, where did you get those things to make your clone holders? I remember you saying it was something from your kid's toys and I have a walmart right down the street from me. I'm not a cheap person, but I am smart with my money if I can be. I don't want to put out the money for already made neoprene holders when I can make them much cheaper. Just steer me in the right direction in the toy isles if you would be so kind. If anyone else has any suggestions to making clone holders, I'm all ears, well eyes actually since I would be reading your description and not listening. I also noticed this morning that both lemon skunks are girls. That gives me five out of ten with a couple still to be identified. For a bit there I was starting to think I grew ten males.


Busy day just skimming through quick. Headsup I havent been able to find those blocks i made my root plugs out of. However i have been keeping my eyes peeled when out at the stores for shit that could work just as good. At walmart they have these foam cutting boards that would work. Or the floating noodles that kids play with in swimming pools is a cheap option. You just have to do some searching. I havent had to make anymore but i have a bunch of those foam blocks left yet. If ya cant find something suitable id be happy to send you a dozen. If you have a ToysRus in your area you may be able to find those exact blocks that i use. They are Ideal. Got another BBQ to attend. Ill catch up on the readings a bit later. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 29, 2010)

Foam cutting boards? Where might I find them, what department? The noodle thing is a good idea. I keep telling you guys I'm mechanically challenged, that also applies to my thinking about anything mechanical.

Lots of guys when young want to take things apart and see how they work. I always wanted to take the clothes off of the girls to see how they worked and I couldn't have been any older than ten.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 29, 2010)

DST said:


> So 3 Leo's, Happy Birthday to the lady, she's obviously a special one!! hehe.
> 
> Mmmn, drip system, I don't like a lot of mess, but I have been tryiong to think of how I could use a drip system, or make my own......that is an option to ponder on, thaks lad.
> 
> And yup, this is the 3rd vertical grow I have done and I don't think I'll go back to horizontal now....unless I move house and have a big room to grow in.


2 leos and a cancer.(im the cancer grrrr) and she is special..shes having OUR first child in about 3 months..(yay)

That face book spoof is so TRUE!!..im glad theres other people who think jus like me..and ive seen everyone of those catergories..but theres one missing.."THE PEOPLE WHO LIVE FANTASY LIVES ON THE INTERNET"..the ones that make there life seem so intresting but they work at CVS..smh..

Im really thinking about vertical my space doesnt look much bigger than urs..and i seen this really cool screen around the bulb the plants kinds jus grow around..ones of those dual cooltubes would work perfect in that setup..did u see more yield off vert?(im guessing yes thats why u will never turn back)


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

genuity said:


> SPINOFF 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Integresting concept. I do wonder how hard it is to understand the info just like DST Stated(Happy Birthday) but the idea of recognizing stress before we can actually see it could really help me out. For an example, If I wanted to see if a new nutrient was harmful or beneficial, Check the health, change my res and come back in four hours and have an almost instant Idea if its better, worse or the same. Could also be helpful in fixing problems, think you can a Cal defficiency, add a little cal and check back in a few hours to see if it helped. If not try something else until you find the one that does help. I would expect such short times because of the hydro I use and plants react very quickly to changes in dwc, but I imagine the same would be true for soil with just slightly lager time periods before you go back and check to see if it helped. Do you have a link to the site, curious how much it costs. If its around the price of my ph meters($200-$300) and it actually worked it would totally be worth it, but if its one of those $1000 deal, forget about it.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy birthday DST!!!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just did a post in my Journal of my breeding experiment. Anyone with breeding experience that could give some input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## green.budz (Jul 29, 2010)

2 seperate lights angled in different spots , could technically get more light penetration to the plants 1 light would have 180 degrees of lighting 3 if positioned perfectly could cover 360 degreed id give thee advantage to the combined lighting over the single


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Integresting concept. I do wonder how hard it is to understand the info just like DST Stated(Happy Birthday) but the idea of recognizing stress before we can actually see it could really help me out. For an example, If I wanted to see if a new nutrient was harmful or beneficial, Check the health, change my res and come back in four hours and have an almost instant Idea if its better, worse or the same. Could also be helpful in fixing problems, think you can a Cal defficiency, add a little cal and check back in a few hours to see if it helped. If not try something else until you find the one that does help. I would expect such short times because of the hydro I use and plants react very quickly to changes in dwc, but I imagine the same would be true for soil with just slightly lager time periods before you go back and check to see if it helped. Do you have a link to the site, curious how much it costs. If its around the price of my ph meters($200-$300) and it actually worked it would totally be worth it, but if its one of those $1000 deal, forget about it.


well i found it, http://www.specmeters.com/Light_Meters/index.html 
cost is out there,waaaaaaaaayy out in outerspace
thats B.S.





$2,463.....MAYBE some day in my dreams.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 29, 2010)

genuity said:


> well i found it, http://www.specmeters.com/Light_Meters/index.html
> cost is out there,waaaaaaaaayy out in outerspace
> thats B.S.
> 
> ...


wow...that is quite a price tag.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 29, 2010)

DST said:


> This is up and downstairs view, kind of.....so no, I don't have 3 lights


Man D that vertical seems to be the way to go. Diggin it 



mr west said:


> I hate face book.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> ditto facebunk sucks balls


Agreed I dont even look a mone but maybe once a month. Just not interested in the gimmicks. 



genuity said:


> SPINOFF 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is almost scarry the amount of technology that that beast possesses or what ever. Interestingly I used to live about 3 miles from the Stennis Space Center in Mississippi. Small world sometimes. 



Heads Up said:


> What is the purpose of a check valve on a pump? I went out and bought most of the stuff I need to make a bubble cloner. I noticed a check valve was included and since it's a two port air pump, I bought another check valve. I am going to run four air stones off the pump.
> 
> Masonman, where did you get those things to make your clone holders? I remember you saying it was something from your kid's toys and I have a walmart right down the street from me. I'm not a cheap person, but I am smart with my money if I can be. I don't want to put out the money for already made neoprene holders when I can make them much cheaper. Just steer me in the right direction in the toy isles if you would be so kind. If anyone else has any suggestions to making clone holders, I'm all ears, well eyes actually since I would be reading your description and not listening. I also noticed this morning that both lemon skunks are girls. That gives me five out of ten with a couple still to be identified. For a bit there I was starting to think I grew ten males.


Sorry HU forgot to help on the check valve question. I dont use them but they are supposed to stop a back flow of h2o into your airpump. They are cheap and would not hurt to have. Only reason I havent installed any is becasue of the way i have my system configured. And I was broke as a mother fucker when i built it, but i havent had any problems. It is cheap insurance though. 



Heads Up said:


> It ain't fryin' his. My photography stinks but even with that in mind, if you look at some of his plants you can already see there are a few that the main colas are going to be killer. They already stand out from the rest of the plants cause you can see the thickness of the plant, it makes the interior of the plant appear darker than the surrounding plants. As for the resin, my arjan's haze was my most resinous plant to date, he already has one that is as sticky if not stickier and he has weeks and weeks to go yet. He might have a couple of pounds of dry bud when all is said and done if he let's them mature.
> 
> The pics. If you notice, the container with the three plants, the one on the left has very little serration on the leaves and the little bitch on the right is already sweet smelling and sticky. He also has two that smell rather sour and they too are already sticky.


For the size of those containers they look quite happy. Mother nature has a way with plants in the wild. Im still getting my mind around how the native vegetation just flourishes and is fucking huge but my mj plants need so much care, mostly to keep them in the ground. But its fascinating to me how the native plants can find all they need within the earth and from of course The big 600 in the sky and put out some awesome flowers, fruits ect.. Weed will produce in the wild with no attention but the yeilds will lack. 

And holy shit 12 plnts in 1 pot. I cant believe they are still alive much less green and vibrant.

I guess thats just how hearty our favorite gal is. Thanks for sharing Headsup 




Heads Up said:


> Hookd, I would say there are a dozen plants in the one pot that are over two and a half feet tall and one or three over four feet tall. The node spacing is absurd it's so tight. I am picturing buds, solid buds, a foot to maybe even over two foot long when all is said and done. He has a couple that are already like eighteen inches long. These things are going to be solid beasts, I really can imagine him getting a couple of pounds. I told him I was going to post his pics on the six hundred, that made him a real happy dad, I could see the pride written all over his face. I'll keep you guys posted with his progress and I'll even try to remember to bring my camera on my weekly visits.
> 
> Edit...to make matters even stranger, his next door neighbor is a retired state trooper and for anyone who missed it, the chief of police of my town lives on the next street over directly behind me.


I like your style HU. Fuck the police hahaa.. I think i understand your mental on the situation. Its almost a comforting feeling to be so close and be OK. I know brotha. lol. 



Heads Up said:


> Foam cutting boards? Where might I find them, what department? The noodle thing is a good idea. I keep telling you guys I'm mechanically challenged, that also applies to my thinking about anything mechanical.
> 
> Lots of guys when young want to take things apart and see how they work. I always wanted to take the clothes off of the girls to see how they worked and I couldn't have been any older than ten.


No worries Headsup lol. Im pretty fluent with the ladies meself. It was a partime career of mine at one time lol. Anyways pal . Yeah a foam AHH it looks like a cutting board sorry for the confusing rant earlier. I think i seen it in the sporting good section. They move shit around so much hell. And yo walmart may be way dif from mine. Shit. I t may have been one of those yoga kneeling mats?. All i can say is there is a multitude of materials that could be used. Even hard sponges would be a great plug. Provided they are steril. But they will work. Just an idea for the scavenger in ya lol. Let me know how things are coming my friend here to help. Wish i hadnt erased all my last years pics


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 29, 2010)

Rolled up my first bomber tonite of the drying Blue widow. Good god damn its some tasty stoney but pleasant smoke. Its got a berry hint over a heavy skunk flavor. Just mmm mmm good. And its not even cured yet. Cant wait for all them aromas to work there way up. 

need to check on my gals as im bullshittin. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 30, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Rolled up my first bomber tonite of the drying Blue widow. Good god damn its some tasty stoney but pleasant smoke. Its got a berry hint over a heavy skunk flavor. Just mmm mmm good. And its not even cured yet. Cant wait for all them aromas to work there way up.
> 
> need to check on my gals as im bullshittin. Peace 1BMM


lol what a coincidence i am smoking a bowl of my Purple God Bud it has an sweet smell not much of a taste yet though( Havent cured its only a sample nug)


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

genuity said:


> DST,Nnow you got me thinking!!!


Mnnn, there is actually a self feeding drip system that my neighbour has...could be a possibility!



1badmasonman said:


> DST Happy Birthday Bru. Just a quick thought before i go to work. Maybe a gutter system to funnel your run off to a central container would be easy to build. The drip irrigation itself should be quite a simple intall aswell. Ahh the never ending possibilities of growing and room construction. Catch yall after work 1BMM


Cheers bru, this is what I have been leaning towards to be honest....it's just setting the design down really.



Heads Up said:


> If plants moving around causes that much stress, how come my buddy who knows nothing about growing at all...his plants are beautiful. Then again he's using the big hps in the sky. His plants get rained on, eaten by bugs, wind blows them all over the place and in florida during the summer, we can have some pretty strong winds when a thunderstorm blows into the area and not to mention our heat index is up or above a hundred almost every day for months on end in the summer.
> 
> I still think the biggest killer to a garden is heat. Humidity runs second to heat and combine them both and you have an extremely good chance of a very poor harvest.
> 
> Nice find there genuity, any idea of the cost of that thing?


I would agree, I think the moving plants thing is not a topic to get excited about in anyway.



Heads Up said:


> DST, today just makes you wiser. Look at the bright side, you're only a day older than you were yesterday. Hope you have a good time this evening, and ask her tonight if she'll marry you. You'll feel better knowing you tied up that loose end.
> 
> Happy Birthday to a great host.


Oh I already asked her to marry me and done the deed 2 years ago old partnero. Was an amazing meal, I had a few things I had never tried, like Tartar of langoustine with Monkfish (I love monkfish) and with my dessert I had ice-cream that tasted of Basil...how weird and wonderfull.



HookdOnChronics said:


> Hahaha hey HAPPY B-DAY DST!!! That's crazy man! Last thing I expected to see today on RIU, someone with the same B-Day as me. I'm 23 years old today..... What a lame b-day start, I get to sit here at work. lol, at least I'm gonna be kickin it here in the 600 with you guys for a good part of it... Cuz I'll be fucked if I'm gonna bust my ass at work with how bad my mroning has been!.. Ya know, I may actually be happier just kickin it in here for a bit come to think about it... This is the worst B-Day morning I've yet to expierence. So hopefully it'll mean I'm getting them outa the way. And next years will rock... haha, hopefully.
> 
> My plants are happy at least. It makes me smlie getting to wake up to them. That's about the only good part of today so far tho... That and my sister. She's the only person I could really talk to about what's going on. Sorry guys, didn't mean to get all personal and shit in here... Just having a rough morn... lol my bad
> 
> GROW ON!


Ah, how cool is that. Well I hope it turned out okay Hookd!! I only done about 5 minutes of work yesterday as well, hahaha....keep yer chin up, after all, I wish I had just turned 23!



HookdOnChronics said:


> Hahaha, You tha man heads up! lol, this is my dream, my DREAM DREAM! lol, but this, yea this, it just doesn't exist, I've come to terms with it now..... lol
> 
> 
> 
> And honestly DST, thanks for this shit man! That was so funny! Lol, really! It brightened up my morning quite a bit! lol


My wife sent it to one of our friends who even admited back to us that she was one of those Farmy Games people....it's quite sad really.



Heads Up said:


> It ain't fryin' his. My photography stinks but even with that in mind, if you look at some of his plants you can already see there are a few that the main colas are going to be killer. They already stand out from the rest of the plants cause you can see the thickness of the plant, it makes the interior of the plant appear darker than the surrounding plants. As for the resin, my arjan's haze was my most resinous plant to date, he already has one that is as sticky if not stickier and he has weeks and weeks to go yet. He might have a couple of pounds of dry bud when all is said and done if he let's them mature.
> 
> The pics. If you notice, the container with the three plants, the one on the left has very little serration on the leaves and the little bitch on the right is already sweet smelling and sticky. He also has two that smell rather sour and they too are already sticky.


Great pics from your friends outdoor HU!!! I am not so sure what the fuss is all about putting more than 1 plant in a pot...I have done it several times before with no ill effect...and I am doing it right now:
4 plants - 1 pot:




Heads Up said:


> Hookd, I would say there are a dozen plants in the one pot that are over two and a half feet tall and one or three over four feet tall. The node spacing is absurd it's so tight. I am picturing buds, solid buds, a foot to maybe even over two foot long when all is said and done. He has a couple that are already like eighteen inches long. These things are going to be solid beasts, I really can imagine him getting a couple of pounds. I told him I was going to post his pics on the six hundred, that made him a real happy dad, I could see the pride written all over his face. I'll keep you guys posted with his progress and I'll even try to remember to bring my camera on my weekly visits.
> 
> Edit...to make matters even stranger, his next door neighbor is a retired state trooper and for anyone who missed it, the chief of police of my town lives on the next street over directly behind me.


How sneaky!!



1badmasonman said:


> Busy day just skimming through quick. Headsup I havent been able to find those blocks i made my root plugs out of. However i have been keeping my eyes peeled when out at the stores for shit that could work just as good. At walmart they have these foam cutting boards that would work. Or the floating noodles that kids play with in swimming pools is a cheap option. You just have to do some searching. I havent had to make anymore but i have a bunch of those foam blocks left yet. If ya cant find something suitable id be happy to send you a dozen. If you have a ToysRus in your area you may be able to find those exact blocks that i use. They are Ideal. Got another BBQ to attend. Ill catch up on the readings a bit later. Peace 1BMM


Only 1BMM could fit the phrase - Floating Noodles - into a post, lmao!!!



silverhazefiend said:


> 2 leos and a cancer.(im the cancer grrrr) and she is special..shes having OUR first child in about 3 months..(yay)
> 
> That face book spoof is so TRUE!!..im glad theres other people who think jus like me..and ive seen everyone of those catergories..but theres one missing.."THE PEOPLE WHO LIVE FANTASY LIVES ON THE INTERNET"..the ones that make there life seem so intresting but they work at CVS..smh..
> 
> Im really thinking about vertical my space doesnt look much bigger than urs..and i seen this really cool screen around the bulb the plants kinds jus grow around..ones of those dual cooltubes would work perfect in that setup..did u see more yield off vert?(im guessing yes thats why u will never turn back)


Congrats on the upcoming little yin Silver!! Awesome news.

The vert is the way to go if you have limited canopy space. I was using less lighting before, but in the same space was pulling around 10-12 oz maxed out. With the vertical my first was 22 oz!! It's just a no brainer, I have a 1.2m squared space (about 4 foot squared i think) but the canopy is double effectively. So yeh, for space limitations it's a great way to go.



Integra21 said:


> Integresting concept. I do wonder how hard it is to understand the info just like DST Stated(Happy Birthday) but the idea of recognizing stress before we can actually see it could really help me out. For an example, If I wanted to see if a new nutrient was harmful or beneficial, Check the health, change my res and come back in four hours and have an almost instant Idea if its better, worse or the same. Could also be helpful in fixing problems, think you can a Cal defficiency, add a little cal and check back in a few hours to see if it helped. If not try something else until you find the one that does help. I would expect such short times because of the hydro I use and plants react very quickly to changes in dwc, but I imagine the same would be true for soil with just slightly lager time periods before you go back and check to see if it helped. Do you have a link to the site, curious how much it costs. If its around the price of my ph meters($200-$300) and it actually worked it would totally be worth it, but if its one of those $1000 deal, forget about it.


Thanks bud, I agree....at the price below it's not worth it. Give it a few years and they'll be more commerically viable products with prices.



passthatsh!t23 said:


> Happy birthday DST!!!!!!


Cheers lad, it was a Happy one indeed,



genuity said:


> well i found it, http://www.specmeters.com/Light_Meters/index.html
> cost is out there,waaaaaaaaayy out in outerspace
> thats B.S.
> 
> ...


As I said before, Wow, that's a bit pricey. Does it also beam me up if needs be?



1badmasonman said:


> Rolled up my first bomber tonite of the drying Blue widow. Good god damn its some tasty stoney but pleasant smoke. Its got a berry hint over a heavy skunk flavor. Just mmm mmm good. And its not even cured yet. Cant wait for all them aromas to work there way up.
> 
> need to check on my gals as im bullshittin. Peace 1BMM


1BMM bullshitting, surely not!!! hehe. I just started a, Exodus Blue Widow, will be the first Widow based weed I have grown. I kinda lost interest in White Widow a number of years ago when the strain just became to common. And really, as with most, the original strain is no longer available. Hope this is a good one though.



Hotsause said:


> lol what a coincidence i am smoking a bowl of my Purple God Bud it has an sweet smell not much of a taste yet though( Havent cured its only a sample nug)


Purple God, always makes me smile that name. Is god purple then, not black, brown, or white??? haha.

Hey guys and gals (not sure if we got any gals anymore) have a great day and thanks for all the nice reads to start my day!

Peace, DST


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Purple God, always makes me smile that name. Is god purple then, not black, brown, or white??? haha.
> 
> Hey guys and gals (not sure if we got any gals anymore) have a great day and thanks for all the nice reads to start my day!
> 
> Peace, DST


LMAO i dont know maby hes rainbow colored i have the major munchies yo i just ate 2 Bowls of Cereal, A lot of gold fish, some Ramon and i still feel like i could eat more lol and the best part is im still high as hell I should be harvesting tomorrow im gonna take one last look at the trics and make sure they are looking good when is the best time to harvest in hydro in the morning or right b4 lights go out?


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> LMAO i dont know maby hes rainbow colored i have the major munchies yo i just ate 2 Bowls of Cereal, A lot of gold fish, some Ramon and i still feel like i could eat more lol and the best part is im still high as hell I should be harvesting tomorrow im gonna take one last look at the trics and make sure they are looking good when is the best time to harvest in hydro in the morning or right b4 lights go out?


Well there's a bit of debate about when to chop your plants, do it before the lights come on, or as the lights go off!!! to be honest, I am not 100% sure it actually makes a difference. I always start in the morning so that I don't end up sitting up through the middle of the night chopping and snipping....


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 30, 2010)

> Congrats on the upcoming little yin Silver!! Awesome news.
> 
> The vert is the way to go if you have limited canopy space. I was using less lighting before, but in the same space was pulling around 10-12 oz maxed out. With the vertical my first was 22 oz!! It's just a no brainer, I have a 1.2m squared space (about 4 foot squared i think) but the canopy is double effectively. So yeh, for space limitations it's a great way to go.


Thank u..Im excited..nervous..scared..and anxious...about my son( yes! its a boy  )
About a hour ago i jus dicovered a burnt ogk tip..smh..she is sooo sensitive..and it was a burn from the lights! thats jus one of the reason i wanna go vert..if all goes good i will have a vert tent and a horizontal tent..22 ounces made me almost cream my pants..lol..in 4 sq feet..thats unreal i have about 8 sq feet of space so if i can pull 30-32 from that space (its gonna be a good christmas!  ) but im gonna need some help on that setup
On the cover of the new ****times they have some wicked!! vertical grows u need 2 see it!!


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Thank u..Im excited..nervous..scared..and anxious...about my son( yes! its a boy  )
> About a hour ago i jus dicovered a burnt ogk tip..smh..she is sooo sensitive..and it was a burn from the lights! thats jus one of the reason i wanna go vert..if all goes good i will have a vert tent and a horizontal tent..22 ounces made me almost cream my pants..lol..in 4 sq feet..thats unreal i have about 8 sq feet of space so if i can pull 30-32 from that space (its gonna be a good christmas!  ) but im gonna need some help on that setup
> On the cover of the new ****times they have some wicked!! vertical grows u need 2 see it!!


I wasn't at full capacity with that grow either...or this one. I know I can get more in it's just setting it up correctly.

Any help you need with the set up let me know. I am thinking that at the end of this grow I will change the room so will also be providing some output I guess.

I will check the High Times, can you get it on line? I haven't bought the High Times for over 10 years now!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 30, 2010)

Its a cool setup, but it doesnt utilize the space to the full potential....or even close to it. My space is capable of pulling 2+ pounds in a 5'x5' space. Thats with lower yielding strains in the mix. If I did a grow with something like critcial mass or casey jones then that number would go up quite a bit.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 30, 2010)

I tried to start a vertical grow club, but I guess there isnt as many vertical setups as I thought on RIU. vertical grows are the ish.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree... vert grows are the way to go. Can't wait to start my 2 level grow. Gonna be like that pic... only better, bwahahaha.

Heads up... hope the teeth went well.

D... Happy bday my friend. Same to you Hooked. It's a good bday when you are with friends (as you are here).

Glad to be back with you all. I got rid of some of my herb yesterday for a friend. Almost broke my heart to see it go... but more will be on the way.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 30, 2010)

1BMM bullshitting, surely not!!! hehe. I just started a, Exodus Blue Widow, will be the first Widow based weed I have grown. I kinda lost interest in White Widow a number of years ago when the strain just became to common. And really, as with most, the original strain is no longer available. Hope this is a good one though.

I hear you D. Alot of the mystery genes that peeps grow around my parts gets dubbed WW. Not sure im going to keep that one going yet or not. Want to make some room for these new strains. Guess it just depends on the smoke.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 30, 2010)

The ole branch snap test passed with flying colors. Time to cure this lot out in the mason jars. 




Preliminary weigh in is not much. A lil over and OZ and a half. But what the hell Im ok with that. For her being a mother with hundreds of budsites she put out ok. 

Going to go take a dragg. Got me a lil scissor hash to. Sprinkle Spinkle. 

1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 30, 2010)

well ive been placed on probation for 2 years and although i have my medical card i guess you still cant smoke meds while on probation so i will no longer be on this site for awhile except mabye to lurk and update my veggie garden. peace to all and i hope every ones grows tun out great


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well ive been placed on probation for 2 years and although i have my medical card i guess you still cant smoke meds while on probation so i will no longer be on this site for awhile except mabye to lurk and update my veggie garden. peace to all and i hope every ones grows tun out great


SHIT!!! sorry to hear that bro!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mcp. That just dont seem right. Your doctor says its your meds. Your probation officer says its a elicit drug. Man I hate probation officers. Good luck Mcp. I for one will still be here when you get off I hope. peace.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 30, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> SHIT!!! sorry to hear that bro!


its all good i fucked up on y own and now i have to deal with it, but i am going to try to fight my use because it is legal to take script pain pills while on probations but i dont really like pills so im gonna try to take it to court


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 30, 2010)

I got a question about pre harvest techniques. Ive been reading about putting the plants in total darkness for up to 2 weeks before harvest. Has anyone done this? I know DST you put your in dark for a few days. Whats the reasoning behind it? Peace 1bmm


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I got a question about pre harvest techniques. Ive been reading about putting the plants in total darkness for up to 2 weeks before harvest. Has anyone done this? I know DST you put your in dark for a few days. Whats the reasoning behind it? Peace 1bmm


The plants create trichs in the dark period and supposedly a few days of darkness just before chop will make your buds more frosty but a few weeks sounds kinda crazy! I read an article awhile back explaining why this works but cant remember exactly what it said.. I practice the dark period thing but also dehydrate the plants just before. Ill do some searching to see if I can help with this.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2010)

McPurp. Sux bro. I'm feeling for you. I hate pills too. Fucking racket. This is the real reason it sucks MJ is sched I. Peeps who want it for meds can't use it.

1bmm... the thinking is this. It's been found that the highest resin production happens in the middle of the plants 'night'. So some people think if you give it a hell of a night (ie... 2 days of dark - 2 weeks of dark) the resin will be heavy when you harvest. Also some beleive the stress from the change in light cycle will force the plants to produce more as well. I think it might be something. I usually keep mine in no light for a day or two. Have no idea if it deos anything... but save on the elec bill, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2010)

just a copy paste.


When the relative humidity in the garden is low, your resin production will increase. This is a natural response cannabis has to dry air, an attempt to protect itself from hot, dry conditions. Marijuana resin actually has one of the highest UV-resistance ratings in the plant kingdom. The resin reflects light, preventing the buds from getting sunburn. (This is also why it's so easy for helicopters to spot marijuana from the sky; it glows when seen through UV-sensitive equipment.)


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jul 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well ive been placed on probation for 2 years and although i have my medical card i guess you still cant smoke meds while on probation so i will no longer be on this site for awhile except mabye to lurk and update my veggie garden. peace to all and i hope every ones grows tun out great


Fuck that shit man! WoW! How depressing! Taking medicine away from a needy patient is just wrong! Sorry to hear MC. In all honesty. I could completely quit smoking the herb, but I can't stop growing it. Let's just put it like this, if I had to quit smoking I would not quit growing. 

Growing is my addiction.....


----------



## BongKong420 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow learn something new everyday from you guys!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 30, 2010)

DST, I do believe you can get it online but there's nothing like holding that magazine in your hands. I hadn't read high times in years and last year I subscribed to it for a year. Yep, that's the one strictly seedless, september's issue. I generally get my issue about a month and a half before it hits the stands. Jigfresh, the teeth went, I mean a guy has a pair of pliers in my mouth, how well can it go? It was actually much better than the last visit to my pain dealer, I mean dentist. I think he hit me with more novacaine plus I got him to give me five more pain pills than he did last time. Last time he only gave me ten pills and I was in agony. I swear he was trying to pull my whole jawbone down and out through the hole my tooth made after it was gone and to make matters worse, the roof of my mouth was super tender from getting multiple shots in it...and it's good to have you back jig.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 30, 2010)

mcpurple, fight it. You have an excellent point about pain pills being able to be consumed while on probation, why not your medication? You might even get lucky and set a legal precedent...you would become famous.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 30, 2010)

Today i am chopping my durban Poison actually i am as we speak lol. She looks like shes gonna yield very very low There are tons of leaves but the buds arent big at all Ill have pictures in about 45 minutes when im done COMMENTS?????????


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 30, 2010)

Jigfresh, right you are, resin production occurs during the dark period and it happens every 'night'. DST, that goes back to something you had mentioned about chopping. I've read it's best to chop as soon as your lights come on, due simply to the fact that our girls produce resin in the dark and once a plant is cut, light degrades resin. I've kept my plants in the dark before harvest, I can't really say I noticed a difference.

Whodat, our amazing girls, aren't they great. Your point about low humidity and resin is accurate according to everything I've read. Beside the fact high humidity invites bud mold into your grow space, I think your point about low humidity producing resin for the plants protection is another reason we want our humidity lower during flowering.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Today i am chopping my durban Poison actually i am as we speak lol. She looks like shes gonna yield very very low There are tons of leaves but the buds arent big at all Ill have pictures in about 45 minutes when im done COMMENTS?????????


I'll have comments when I see the pics, haha. My last querkle grow had a lot of leaves compared to the buds... but I still pulled 10 oz... so not much to complain about. Really only complaint was all the work trimming.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 30, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Fuck that shit man! WoW! How depressing! Taking medicine away from a needy patient is just wrong! Sorry to hear MC. In all honesty. I could completely quit smoking the herb, but I can't stop growing it. Let's just put it like this, if I had to quit smoking I would not quit growing.
> 
> Growing is my addiction.....


growing is my addiction to, i would much rather grow then smoke. i just found out to that after i get off in 2 years i can smoke again but wont beable to grow it legaly only smoke it, i will have to get a grower for 5 years before i can legaly grow again its so shity. but it is my fault.



Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, fight it. You have an excellent point about pain pills being able to be consumed while on probation, why not your medication? You might even get lucky and set a legal precedent...you would become famous.


i am going to try heads up, and i have been thinking of getting a good lawyer and alot of other medical pateints involved for support and get the medical marijauna programs involved to help me out to see what we can do. mabye well have a peaceful medical marijuana rally to in front of the courts and p/o offices.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

Bit twisted at the mo so can't really comment on too much, but sorry to hear about the probation mcp, take it easy and stay safe young bru! catch you guys in the morgen


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 30, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> The plants create trichs in the dark period and supposedly a few days of darkness just before chop will make your buds more frosty but a few weeks sounds kinda crazy! I read an article awhile back explaining why this works but cant remember exactly what it said.. I practice the dark period thing but also dehydrate the plants just before. Ill do some searching to see if I can help with this.


Thanks whodat. 



jigfresh said:


> McPurp. Sux bro. I'm feeling for you. I hate pills too. Fucking racket. This is the real reason it sucks MJ is sched I. Peeps who want it for meds can't use it.
> 
> 1bmm... the thinking is this. It's been found that the highest resin production happens in the middle of the plants 'night'. So some people think if you give it a hell of a night (ie... 2 days of dark - 2 weeks of dark) the resin will be heavy when you harvest. Also some beleive the stress from the change in light cycle will force the plants to produce more as well. I think it might be something. I usually keep mine in no light for a day or two. Have no idea if it deos anything... but save on the elec bill, lol.


Agreed Jig. Its ok for narcotic painkillers but not user friendly MJ its all BS. And thanks for shedding some insight on the darkness subject holmes. 



whodatnation said:


> just a copy paste.
> 
> 
> When the relative humidity in the garden is low, your resin production will increase. This is a natural response cannabis has to dry air, an attempt to protect itself from hot, dry conditions. Marijuana resin actually has one of the highest UV-resistance ratings in the plant kingdom. The resin reflects light, preventing the buds from getting sunburn. (This is also why it's so easy for helicopters to spot marijuana from the sky; it glows when seen through UV-sensitive equipment.)


Interesting so heli's can spot mj like that. Hmm thats something ive been wondering about. I see them flying around the cornfeilds here in august every year. I always wondered how the fk they could spot a plant from way up in the air. They do them eradication drills around here and most of it is hemp from back when they used to farm it here long before i was born. Dumbass $$$$ wasting assholes. all paid for by me and you taxpayers



Heads Up said:


> DST, I do believe you can get it online but there's nothing like holding that magazine in your hands. I hadn't read high times in years and last year I subscribed to it for a year. Yep, that's the one strictly seedless, september's issue. I generally get my issue about a month and a half before it hits the stands. Jigfresh, the teeth went, I mean a guy has a pair of pliers in my mouth, how well can it go? It was actually much better than the last visit to my pain dealer, I mean dentist. I think he hit me with more novacaine plus I got him to give me five more pain pills than he did last time. Last time he only gave me ten pills and I was in agony. I swear he was trying to pull my whole jawbone down and out through the hole my tooth made after it was gone and to make matters worse, the roof of my mouth was super tender from getting multiple shots in it...and it's good to have you back jig.


oouch that dont sound fun at all Headsup. Dont much like to see the pain dealer. 



Heads Up said:


> mcpurple, fight it. You have an excellent point about pain pills being able to be consumed while on probation, why not your medication? You might even get lucky and set a legal precedent...you would become famous.


I agree totally. Howelse is this corrupt prohibition going to effect us who need our meds. Fight it tooth and nail MCP. 



mcpurple said:


> growing is my addiction to, i would much rather grow then smoke. i just found out to that after i get off in 2 years i can smoke again but wont beable to grow it legaly only smoke it, i will have to get a grower for 5 years before i can legaly grow again its so shity. but it is my fault.
> 
> i am going to try heads up, and i have been thinking of getting a good lawyer and alot of other medical pateints involved for support and get the medical marijauna programs involved to help me out to see what we can do. mabye well have a peaceful medical marijuana rally to in front of the courts and p/o offices.


We all make mistakes bru. It sucks that your getting the shaft but you can still join us who arent legal club. Not advisable though epecially when in hot water already. Sheesh what a kick in the seeds. Got to keep that foot in the politicians ASS PEOPLE.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 31, 2010)

can people get in trouble for a peace full protest?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> can people get in trouble for a peace full protest?


Yes. You need permits and to obey all laws. If you don't follow the rules they will scoop you up in cuffs and haul you off to the station for a little while. Probably won't spend any time behind bars... but probably spend better part of a day in cuffs filling out paperwork. Plus get another line on your sheet. You gotta follow their rules. Lame yes... but that's how they do.

EDIT: Getting a permit to protest is quite ironic huh?

EDIT 2: If you do protest in the right way, call the local press... newspaper, tv, radio... tell them who, what, where, when, and why. They love that... you will get some coverage. HOWEVER... make sure you do it right... otherwise the story will be bad on you. You don't want that. YOu want the light shined on the real bad guys. Do it right and it could make a little difference.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks jig, i will for sure do it all the right way when it comes time. it is stupid though that u need a permit but all well. and im kinda skeptical about it because my charge was distribution of marijauna and possesion of a fire arm. i wasnt a huge dealer though i only sold about 20 dolors worht a week to 1 person who i thought was a good freind, and it turns out he is the one who whore a wire to my house as he bought a dub and next thing i know my house was raided.
and if i do it right i want to make a huge difference in the medical marijauna community if i could some how get it to the courts and change the laws on medical use on probation then i would feel very satisfied.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks jig, i will for sure do it all the right way when it comes time. it is stupid though that u need a permit but all well. and im kinda skeptical about it because my charge was distribution of marijauna and possesion of a fire arm. i wasnt a huge dealer though i only sold about 20 dolors worht a week to 1 person who i thought was a good freind, and it turns out he is the one who whore a wire to my house as he bought a dub and next thing i know my house was raided.
> and if i do it right i want to make a huge difference in the medical marijauna community if i could some how get it to the courts and change the laws on medical use on probation then i would feel very satisfied.


The firearm, is it yours legally? That is going to be a huge thing if that gun was not registered to you. I don't need to know mcpurple, I'm just saying the law will never let that little fact rest. If that wasn't your gun, I would swallow my anger at myself for being so dumb to put myself into the situation and I would keep my head low, do what the man wants, get off probation and get on with things. Cops have a thing about people who have guns that aren't theirs, throw in some weed and you have now become an enemy of the state.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> The firearm, is it yours legally? That is going to be a huge thing if that gun was not registered to you. I don't need to know mcpurple, I'm just saying the law will never let that little fact rest. If that wasn't your gun, I would swallow my anger at myself for being so dumb to put myself into the situation and I would keep my head low, do what the man wants, get off probation and get on with things. Cops have a thing about people who have guns that aren't theirs, throw in some weed and you have now become an enemy of the state.


well the gun was registered to my mother she got it to take on her semi truck cuz she hears all the bad things out theri so she got protection, then she found out she couldnt take it into other states with out registering it in 4 other states and getting all the paper work so she left it at her house in a closet unloaded. at the time i was living theri to but the house was in her name and so was the gun. well they found it and asked me if it was mine i said no it is my mothers and told them why it was theri and that it was my mothers gun and my mothers house. my mother even was gonna testify that it was hers but they wouldnt let her. so it was legal for my mom but not me. my finger prints werent on it or nothin but i still got the charge but it is only a mistimeter not a felony. probation is gonna be a breaze for me i have done it once so i know how to get off ass fast as i can. the only thing that sux is not bein able to grow. and my weed is all legal, plus guns are now legal to have at medical grows in oregon.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well the gun was registered to my mother she got it to take on her semi truck cuz she hears all the bad things out theri so she got protection, then she found out she couldnt take it into other states with out registering it in 4 other states and getting all the paper work so she left it at her house in a closet unloaded. at the time i was living theri to but the house was in her name and so was the gun. well they found it and asked me if it was mine i said no it is my mothers and told them why it was theri and that it was my mothers gun and my mothers house. my mother even was gonna testify that it was hers but they wouldnt let her. so it was legal for my mom but not me. my finger prints werent on it or nothin but i still got the charge but it is only a mistimeter not a felony. probation is gonna be a breaze for me i have done it once so i know how to get off ass fast as i can. the only thing that sux is not bein able to grow. and my weed is all legal, plus guns are now legal to have at medical grows in oregon.


THIS SUBJECT MATTER IS NOT REALLY FOR DEBATE ON THE INTERNET 2 ME IT SOUNDS LIKE NOTHING BUT ITS SERIOUS WHEN U HAVE 2 ACTUALLY LIVE THIS WAY!!..

With that said..although its easy 2 just say the cops made him wear a wire and bust me ..its actually more than that ..more than likely they HEARD or SEEN activity from that house and needed a way in..they CANNOT run in ur house and SEARCH without IE.A PERMIT.(WARRENT)..OR they seen something happen(u run in the house with a gun or some crazy shit)..so they waited popped him..then made him pop u..97 percent of police casses are based on "informants" ..and 2 get there "warrent" they jus waited till they popped him on somethin or with "ur weed" made him write a statement and showed it 2 a judge got a "warrent" good for 24-48 hours and "raided" ill bet that ur "informant" got locked up within one week of ur arrest if not less than that..its like dog eat dog world 2 the cops..and its sad..and they charged u with the gun because "it looked better" on papperwork for them and because on a "warrent" anything they find is good 2 charge u with unless it was a warrent for specifics..but its jus a misdameaner or violation.It was somethin along those lines if not that its a regular thing around the COUNTRY ur statistic number 123,456,789,011 and counting its really messed up..STAY OUT OF TROUBLE...Were all gonna try 2 learn from mc purple..and not JEOPARDIZE our safety for a few dollars..IM NOT TELLIN U HOW 2 LIVE UR LIVES..but do things with all precautions 2 ur freedom and family first!u make enough 2 do it..And if u dont make enough 2 do it u SHOULDNT be doin it at all..cause its clearly not worth it!
Good luck tho and try 2 jus kick back and ENJOY LIFE! (And all the girls in it  )


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry i didnt get busted the second he left and they did have a warrent they came a few days after. and i know what they got him for cuz it was in the paper. and i know he had a wire cuz i herd the tapes and he testified. i am pissed off at him and havent seen him for a year now, and when i do i wont do anything to him cuz im on probation but as soon as im off i wiil find him and have a talk with him in private. and yes i am trying to look at the bright side of this situation even thoug it is hard to find one. mabye now i can get a good job now that my piss will be clean thats about the only good i see so far


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2010)

Other bright note.... You don't have a felony on your hands. THen you couldnt get a passport, vote, have to report on all job applications. I'd count myself lucky.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn Mcpurp that sucks but when you can smoke you will be high and happy as hell.

Anyway i chopped most of my Durban Poison i know she is gonna yield horribly she got almost no nutrients and was the furthest from the light. I have yet to chop my Purple God Bud because in almost every lower branch including the main Cola there is ALOT of Powdery Mildew i am going to spray her tomorrow FROM HEAD TO TOE and chop her on Wednesday i still took more sample nugs though. My BFF is chunking up nicely. Anyway my Drying area is around 51 RH and the temp is around 65-70 heres some pics

Durban B4 Chop




















Here is some Purple God Bud


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2010)

WOOO HOOOOO.... looking good Hotsause. I wish I just harvest some good ass looking bud like you. NICE!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> WOOO HOOOOO.... looking good Hotsause. I wish I just harvest some good ass looking bud like you. NICE!!!


I agree, glistening like dew in the moring sun!!!


----------



## Single White Pistol (Aug 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Was it something I said, I turn up and the thread goes dead? Hello people out their with your 600's, what's happening.
> 
> Ok, Here's a few of my trainers that I wear, McPurple...the rest are boxed up. I haven't bought a pair in a while I am feeling quite itchy about that Need to buy trainer!!


How many feet so you have?


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2010)

Single White Pistol said:


> How many feet so you have?


haha, that's an old pic...well by looking at those pics you should be able to ascertain that I, like most others have two feet, hence why the trainers in the pics are in pairs.

Thanks for reading through the thread, you sticking around or just passing through checkin out ma trainers....I wouldn't get too close to them, like a lot of things on this thread, they got a funky smell to them, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2010)

Emelda Mc Marcos


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> WOOO HOOOOO.... looking good Hotsause. I wish I just harvest some good ass looking bud like you. NICE!!!


Thanks DST and Jig i think i did alright for my first run. I smoked some half dried durban the taste is very good and it hasnt been cured yet. Now i dont know if this was due to just being chopped but i got a little of a headache off the Durban but we will see


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

DST, we're all on summer vacation. As soon as the weather cools and drives people back inside the thread will pick up again. You'll like this one DST. A few posts back I was saying how I tell my buddy, one seed per pot and then you chime in and say I have no problems with putting more than one plant in a pot. My lemon skunks which have been growing in one gallon smart pots, are only maybe seven inches tall and packed with internodes, the spacing is crazy it's so tight. I decided saturday night when the lights came on to transplant them. In smart pots the roots grow right into the walls and bottom of the pots, so I took a razor blade and cut the bottoms out of the pots, took one of my ten gallon grow bags, rolled the sides down and filled the bottom about a quarter of the way with soil and then I took the one gallon pots and put them both into the ten gallon grow bag. Now the lemons have a place to spread their roots for the next week before I flip the lights. I was going to do it this weekend but I want to give the lemons another week to grow. Also last night since they are big enough the two lemons were fimmed. I'll have some pics up in a few minutes, I need another cup of coffee first.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats hotsauce, nothing like bringing in the first crop. I've looked at durban poison many times and the amount of leaves in the pictures always stops me from buying it, although I understand the smoke is supposed to be very good. My partner grew a mazar once, we called it the Odouls of weed. Lots of leaves, so many we couldn't find any bud after trimming it. What little we did get, well, it was the Odouls of weed.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

Today is the end of week five for vegging for one LA Confidential, one OG18, one sleestack, and the end of week four for the lemon skunks. All of the mentioned strains have been crossed with the same skunk father, except the lemon skunks, those are beans from a previous grow from my partner, they are the females I have so far. I also have two beans of my own making that are five weeks old but I still cannot detect their sex. I also have another LA Confidential that I chopped the main stalk cause I thought it was a male but I still have a part of it growing to make sure. I sure hope I didn't chop a female.

The first pic is my og18, the second my sleestack, the third the LA and the fourth my two lemon skunks. The rest are group shots.

The last pic are my plants from the seed I made, can't tell what they are yet.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

I am so pleased with my room. Since I live in florida and the heat here is just killer, most of the lights on time, is at night. Next week when I switch them over to 12/12, it will be lights on from seven at night till seven in the morning. After about three hours of the lights being on, my temp and humidity doesn't budge. Forty five percent humidity and a steady seventy seven degrees under the canopy, the room itself stays a degree or two cooler. The plants are showing no signs of any deficiencies and even the leaf tips, there is next to no burn anywhere.

That's it for me until later. Time to make the rounds, visit my partner and my vietnam vet buddy to see how things are going under the big hps. I'll give you guys an update later today.


----------



## midwestfarmer (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello fellow sixers. Im sorta new to the forums but here I am. I'm hailing from the midwest and of course I'm runnin a 6oo hps (hortilux) for flower and 80w fl for veg and mom. Stay tuned for pics from purplewreck, blackberry, og kush #18,blueberry, ctrawberry cough, blue cheese and super lemon haze!


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, we're all on summer vacation. As soon as the weather cools and drives people back inside the thread will pick up again. You'll like this one DST. A few posts back I was saying how I tell my buddy, one seed per pot and then you chime in and say I have no problems with putting more than one plant in a pot. My lemon skunks which have been growing in one gallon smart pots, are only maybe seven inches tall and packed with internodes, the spacing is crazy it's so tight. I decided saturday night when the lights came on to transplant them. In smart pots the roots grow right into the walls and bottom of the pots, so I took a razor blade and cut the bottoms out of the pots, took one of my ten gallon grow bags, rolled the sides down and filled the bottom about a quarter of the way with soil and then I took the one gallon pots and put them both into the ten gallon grow bag. Now the lemons have a place to spread their roots for the next week before I flip the lights. I was going to do it this weekend but I want to give the lemons another week to grow. Also last night since they are big enough the two lemons were fimmed. I'll have some pics up in a few minutes, I need another cup of coffee first.


Sounds good HU, I think as long as you know what size you want and you are using your own plant stock then why not grow multiples in the same pot/container.



Heads Up said:


> Today is the end of week five for vegging for one LA Confidential, one OG18, one sleestack, and the end of week four for the lemon skunks. All of the mentioned strains have been crossed with the same skunk father, except the lemon skunks, those are beans from a previous grow from my partner, they are the females I have so far. I also have two beans of my own making that are five weeks old but I still cannot detect their sex. I also have another LA Confidential that I chopped the main stalk cause I thought it was a male but I still have a part of it growing to make sure. I sure hope I didn't chop a female.
> 
> The first pic is my og18, the second my sleestack, the third the LA and the fourth my two lemon skunks. The rest are group shots.
> 
> The last pic are my plants from the seed I made, can't tell what they are yet.


These look well happy.



midwestfarmer said:


> Hello fellow sixers. Im sorta new to the forums but here I am. I'm hailing from the midwest and of course I'm runnin a 6oo hps (hortilux) for flower and 80w fl for veg and mom. Stay tuned for pics from purplewreck, blackberry, og kush #18,blueberry, ctrawberry cough, blue cheese and super lemon haze!


Welcome and we look forward to seeing your girls.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

Sleestack. Here is the description...

https://secure.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/dna-genetics/sleestak-feminized/


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2010)

cheese mom


Cheese daughter of mom^^^^


DPQ:


Thelma:


CaliO X Headband - outdoor


OG Kush


And there are many more in my journal (around 50 pics updated )

Peace, of to tend the bbq/braai

DST


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 1, 2010)

So this is my first grow and it's harvest time for my Green Crack. This is my first time manicuring and it is F-ing time consuming. My first plant took me 5 hours to do. I thought it was going to take 5 hours to do all 3. So I did 1 Friday and 1 yesterday and I have the 3rd today. Yesterday I knocked it out in 2 1/2 hours. I was relieved. Next week My Blue Dream will be ready. I am so freak'n happy they weren't ready yet. Well here's a couple pics of what I have right now. I wish I had a better camera to give these buds some justice. They smell like pineapple and are sticky as fuck. They are pretty frosty too.
This was the first girl I harvested. She was the smallest of the 3

This is a pic of the first girl drying.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeez D... You have some of the prettiest buds EVER. Make some of us look bad.

Cheech... It does suck to spend so long trimming. I know the feeling. But it is so rewarding to me to have perfectly manicured buds to smoke. It's like an art show sitting in the jars. Nicely done.

Oh... and Hotsause... I've had that experience smoking freshly clipped buds. Just wait for some of the nutrients to leave them and it will serve you better.

Nice pretty plants HU.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah jigfresh it is rewarding and these buds look sexy now.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Jeez D... You have some of the prettiest buds EVER. Make some of us look bad.
> 
> Cheech... It does suck to spend so long trimming. I know the feeling. But it is so rewarding to me to have perfectly manicured buds to smoke. It's like an art show sitting in the jars. Nicely done.
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir and congrats on your first cheech, let them dry, stick them in some jars, try not to smoke too much and in a couple of weeks you'll be a happy camper. Remember to open your jars a few times a day at the start to let them breathe.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 1, 2010)

just seeking a little advise on my next vertical grow... 

at the moment i have 12 around a bare bulb 600..
next i want 2 bare bulb 600s and 6 or 9 plants.... 

6-9 ak47 topped around the 5th node... vegged for about 8 weeks.. and trained to grow vert... pulling all the shoots to the side with the bulb... 

set up like this X=plant 0=bulb
X X X
X 0 X 0 X
X X X

or if it was just 6 i would do this 
X X X
0 0
X X X

but it seems like a waste of light... although im working off 1g per what(probably more like 1.5), 6 plants would be 1200 so about 7 oz per plant i just dont know if that is better than 9 plants which would be more like 5oz per plant.

i dont know how well the vert grow works (im only week 3 flower but its looking awesome) but do you think i could yield more with 6 or 9? 
going to be working with a space about 8foot long by 6 foot wide by 8 foot tall

any ideas would be great. ive been racking my brain for ages trying to think of a better way... atm my 12 plants around 1 600 veg for 4 weeks in a 6foot hexagonal tent.. plants on 2 levels.. is too much .. its a fucking jungle.. i cant even get in.. so i need to rethink y next grow.

heres how the current grow looks at 2 weeks flower
(i think i allready showed right? sorry if i did) sorry about the quality it was a phone camera.






and every few days.... i have to do this ...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

DST. I have a treat for you. My partner in stupid, he's so organized it just wants to make me puke. He pulls out the paperwork from a light he bought back in 1988 from Oregon. It's still in the original envelope along with all the other paperwork. I've taken some pictures of the 'other' paperwork. Does the Bulldog coffeehouse still exist? You'll get a kick out of this. My batteries are charging, so I'll post them later which means tomorrow for you.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

This is for those in the states that do hydro. I want to build a cloner and actually have most of the stuff. I just haven't decided on the inside design. What I do know is I need sprayers. Where do I get those misters, or sprayers or nozzles or whatever you call them? I've seen them on a few web sites but seventy five cents to a dollar a piece seems rather steep.

Do hardware stores carry these things? Lowe's or home depot? I have no grow stores near me at all. 

Help an old man out.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 1, 2010)

Headsup- yes. home depot and lowes carry the tips and anything else you need. even pumps.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2010)

days to daze said:


> just seeking a little advise on my next vertical grow...
> 
> at the moment i have 12 around a bare bulb 600..
> next i want 2 bare bulb 600s and 6 or 9 plants....
> ...


To me it looks like the light is only getting the tops of the plants... sorta defeats the vert action. In a space that 'small' I would try to cool the light, so you can actually have it hit all of the plants. To me it seems like most of the good light is going to waste. So my advice is either go horizontal, or cool that light to get it 'in' the plants.

And do you mean that you are getting 1 g/w now? If I was gettng nearly a pound and a half per each grow, I would be happy. You trying to supply the whole county?


----------



## days to daze (Aug 1, 2010)

well put it this way if i only get a gram per watt now ill be dissapointed. 
i dont grow anywhere near where i live. i keep telling the person watching it to lower that bulb ... they seem to think it doesnt need to go lower(they dont agree with vert growing)
ill get the bulb lowered soon.

im looking for more like1.5 per watt


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Congrats hotsauce, nothing like bringing in the first crop. I've looked at durban poison many times and the amount of leaves in the pictures always stops me from buying it, although I understand the smoke is supposed to be very good. My partner grew a mazar once, we called it the Odouls of weed. Lots of leaves, so many we couldn't find any bud after trimming it. What little we did get, well, it was the Odouls of weed.


YESSS ALL THOSE LEAFS..... The Bud to leaf ratio is RIDICULOUS


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2010)

days to daze said:


> well put it this way if i only get a gram per watt now ill be dissapointed.
> i dont grow anywhere near where i live. i keep telling the person watching it to lower that bulb ... they seem to think it doesnt need to go lower(they dont agree with vert growing)
> ill get the bulb lowered soon.
> 
> im looking for more like1.5 per watt


I don't think I can give any advise to someone pulling that kind of weight. I've never gotten over 0.6 g/w, so you wouldn't want my advise.


----------



## alex420cali (Aug 1, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> That is one hell of a goal 15oz off 4 plants... A Realistic goal would be 2-3 oz per plant. But anyway i would just put them in flowering if you really need to be out


 2-3 oz per plant? what? thats nothing bro. its more like 5-10 oz per plant. for me at least.


----------



## alex420cali (Aug 1, 2010)

days to daze said:


> just seeking a little advise on my next vertical grow...
> 
> at the moment i have 12 around a bare bulb 600..
> next i want 2 bare bulb 600s and 6 or 9 plants....
> ...


omygosh what a shame cutting all those leaves. to each his own.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST. I have a treat for you. My partner in stupid, he's so organized it just wants to make me puke. He pulls out the paperwork from a light he bought back in 1988 from Oregon. It's still in the original envelope along with all the other paperwork. I've taken some pictures of the 'other' paperwork. Does the Bulldog coffeehouse still exist? You'll get a kick out of this. My batteries are charging, so I'll post them later which means tomorrow for you.


I am looking forward to my treat, lol. The Bulldog is still there. It was one of the first in NL. Apparently the Bulldog announced last year that this year it would enter the High Times Cannabis cup for the first tim ein it's history. It said it would wipe the floor with everyone else (and they have the money to do it) Personally, it too touristy in the Bulldog for me.



jigfresh said:


> To me it looks like the light is only getting the tops of the plants... sorta defeats the vert action. In a space that 'small' I would try to cool the light, so you can actually have it hit all of the plants. To me it seems like most of the good light is going to waste. So my advice is either go horizontal, or cool that light to get it 'in' the plants.
> 
> And do you mean that you are getting 1 g/w now? If I was gettng nearly a pound and a half per each grow, I would be happy. You trying to supply the whole county?


I agree, I found the heat it gave of was mega so having it bare and vertical was counter productive. Cool tubing would benefit you greatly.



days to daze said:


> well put it this way if i only get a gram per watt now ill be dissapointed.
> i dont grow anywhere near where i live. i keep telling the person watching it to lower that bulb ... they seem to think it doesnt need to go lower(they dont agree with vert growing)
> ill get the bulb lowered soon.
> 
> im looking for more like1.5 per watt


Based on veg time mentioned above I wish you all the luck in getting 1.5 g per watt (that's nearly 2lbs or/ 1 kilo) The footprint and light intensity for vertical and horizontal stays the same so I would also say that with your size of room I would aslo add another light to get better coverage, and another level to make usage of that 8 foot height. If there is such a thing as professional growers, then I think they would be more than happy with 1g/watt, and exstatic with 1.5g /w, so good luck reaching your goals. 



alex420cali said:


> 2-3 oz per plant? what? thats nothing bro. its more like 5-10 oz per plant. for me at least.


That is an achievement I would like to see Alex. Jig grew a 10 oz plant and that was an awefull lot of veg time in there.......

Have a good week 600'ers,

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

Here you go DST. Remember now this stuff came in a light he ordered back in 1988.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

> omygosh what a shame cutting all those leaves. to each his own.


yeah its too small in there for 12 plants... 6 would have been fine.. so if i dont trim leaves every few days then they hide all the bud sites... they have more than enough to keep them healthy though.



> Based on veg time mentioned above I wish you all the luck in getting 1.5 g per watt (that's nearly 2lbs or/ 1 kilo) The footprint and light intensity for vertical and horizontal stays the same so I would also say that with your size of room I would aslo add another light to get better coverage, and another level to make usage of that 8 foot height. If there is such a thing as professional growers, then I think they would be more than happy with 1g/watt, and exstatic with 1.5g /w, so good luck reaching your goals.


i realise i look like a bit of a twat saying what i say but .. tbh i KNOW in my head that im going to pull something like 12-16ounce... 
its just i dont want to belive it .. i put so much effort and about 600quid into the grow that i really wanted to pull about 20oz... a man can dream right.

but it was my first ever grow ... i knew nothing about growing before this so next time there will be some huge improvements. 

[QUOTEI don't think I can give any advise to someone pulling that kind of weight. I've never gotten over 0.6 g/w, so you wouldn't want my advise. ][/QUOTE]
like i said above... i dont want to come accross in a bad way.. i would love any advice and anything im told is noted and taken into action .. advice is advice no matter the weight right .. 




i have money on this grow pulling 14oz.. next grow will be half the plants and twice the lights and veg time.. 
i think i am going to start working it out at gs per watt per week ... so i can see which is better .. 

so if i grew 140z from this grow thats 30g per week... ..0.65gper watt for the whole grow or 0.05g per watt per week.
which really isnt bad.. but considering its my first grow and i am 50/50 with another grower because of the high set up costs.... so if im still 50/50 next grow i need to double that at least.

hope you understand where im comeing from and its not just that i want to be greedy.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I got 22oz from a 1.2m squared vertical grow so I don't think you are far off, but I think you need to get that light in amongst those plants to penetrate that jungly foliage!! Leaves hiding buds is not the end of the world, your leaves are your factories for the buds, as long as they are getting light you should be good....although trimming back will expose more, but you can avoid this if growing vertically and using the vertical space. Try granstanding your plants around the edges of the room so that the plants get more exposure at the backs of the room (as an idea)

Good luck,

D


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

grandstanding my plants?
heres the grow tent at week 3 veg from seed. . how would i change the layout in there?? the space in the centre is pointless.. its a shaded area from the base of the bulb.. 
next time i might .. grow 6 plants.. one per wall .. and possably have a mesh screen on each wall for the plants to be tied and stretch out to. like a 6 plant vertical scrog.. 
but i mean there is obv a limit to g per watt no matter what u do i would just like to find the best for a single 600... (well one mh and one hps) used one at a time.

and its 6 foot wide btw... thats 6foot from corner to corner not from wall to wall...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

That pic looks about right... all it needs is a light right in the middle. Like DST or My grows. Not saying we are the best or anything, but that's how you get the 'vert' action. You are placing the light amongst the plants, not above them. So the best light from the bulb (ie, the light coming out the 'sides' of the bulb) is hitting plants... not wall. With your space I think the only way to do this is to cool the light in some way.

YOu could place an uncooled light in the middle... but the plants would have to be noticably further away as the heat would burn them up. Heath used a bare bulb, but I think his plants were at least 2 feet away from the bulb all the way around, so his space was quite big.

And don't worry mate, you don't sound like a twat. Like you said we can all have goals. I'm shooting for big things my next grow... it just takes a little time to dial it in. Running the same setup multiple grows and dialing in the details will lead to great success (ala Integra... or Raiderfan420 - not on this thread). A heavy yeilding strain helps too. For example, I ran 1 plant each of 2 different strains. Same conditions, same everything. One plant got 10 oz... the other 4 oz. Strains help a lot.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2010)

days to daze said:


> grandstanding my plants?
> heres the grow tent at week 3 veg from seed. . how would i change the layout in there?? the space in the centre is pointless.. its a shaded area from the base of the bulb..
> next time i might .. grow 6 plants.. one per wall .. and possably have a mesh screen on each wall for the plants to be tied and stretch out to. like a 6 plant vertical scrog..
> but i mean there is obv a limit to g per watt no matter what u do i would just like to find the best for a single 600... (well one mh and one hps) used one at a time.
> ...


ok, i gotcha, so roughly the same size as mine then...sorry, short term memory (its all flooding back)

I think the best is as said, the middle area you can put in a cool tube (I get mine about 30 euros, so I am sure you could get a reasonably priced one in the uk. A bit of ducting and a decent fan, max 150 I would say. Then your plants are going to appreciate that. I hope as those girls grow up that the light doesn't need to be raised too high! You certainly don't want yer nugs getting too close. AK47 is a great yielder so you should be in for a nice harvest. I hope you reach your target all the same, sharing 50% kinda sucks. Good luck lad!

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

One more things.... I pull a crazy amound of leaves from my grows as a small space and giant plants = wayyyyyyyy tooo many leaves. Next run I'm growing more smaller plants to try to avoid pulling so much plant matter out. It's like I veg longer than everyone, just to trim off half the damn plant.

Heads up> Wow. I'm impressed with the vintage cannabis collection. Being a sports memorabilia guy, I appreciate old books and fliers like that, really get's me going. Thanks for sharing that with us. Just beyond cool to me.

Also, I'm equally impressed with the Scooby Do sheets. I'm correct with that, yeah? Old school all around.

Lastly, weight per plant really means nothing my friend. Some people run SOG and only get 1/2 oz per plant. And the outdoor guys get 1 pound or more from 1 plant. It's really your growing style.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

Wierd i had just finished saving some of your phots from the casey jones vert scrog to send them to my grow partner fas ideas for the next grow .. 
anyway.. 
in the above phot the light is actually level with the top row of plants but i have to move it to get in there.. 
yeah i think were going for 6 plants .. and the same as your grow.. with 6 screens.. but i mean if i do that .. i can have th bare bulb as the tent is 6 foot. with the screen they wont be able to get too close.. 

the strains im running at the moment are Chronic and AK47 from serious seeds.. both nice yielders i believe... but the proof is in the pudding right .. ill either get some clones from the best yielder at harvest (but it will be weeks for them to revert back)
or ill grow out 6 fem seeds... havnt decided yet.

one question jig... how long did you veg you plant in the vert scrog?
this one ... View attachment 1077057
and what was the yield? im sorry i should re read the thread but i havnt got the time right now


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

no worries. That particular plant is the Casey Jones that got 10 oz. Vegged her 8 weeks... but really it should have been 6 weeks to get to that point. I treated them horribly during veg and stunted the growth. Plus I seriosly had to cut off probably MORE than half the plant to grow in this style. I will say it looked cooler than anything... but definitely not the most efficient style of growing. Having 2 plants half the height above eachother is the way to go. Less than half the veg time, way less trimming, and the same ammount (if not more) actual herb to smoke. It sure did look cool though.

EDIT: What the hell you mean, you don't have the time. Ain't like this thread has 5,500 posts or anything, lol.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

oh and i though i would throw this one up .. 



> ok, i gotcha, so roughly the same size as mine then...sorry, short term memory (its all flooding back)
> 
> I think the best is as said, the middle area you can put in a cool tube (I get mine about 30 euros, so I am sure you could get a reasonably priced one in the uk. A bit of ducting and a decent fan, max 150 I would say. Then your plants are going to appreciate that. I hope as those girls grow up that the light doesn't need to be raised too high! You certainly don't want yer nugs getting too close. AK47 is a great yielder so you should be in for a nice harvest. I hope you reach your target all the same, sharing 50% kinda sucks. Good luck lad!
> 
> DST


i have a huge inline fan and here is the air intake from the widow(passive) 
and the carbon filter... (i dont have a photo of the fan but its big.. maybe too big.. and its loud so i have it outside the tent in a huge box full of towels to muffel the sound even though its on min speed)

just showing this because the heat thing really isnt a problem .. it rarely gets above 75.. only on hot days. if anything a cooltube and scrog would be too cold.. 






YES thats foil ... YES it was a ballache... and a mistake .. i wont be doing it again .. lesson learnt.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

> no worries. That particular plant is the Casey Jones that got 10 oz. Vegged her 8 weeks... but really it should have been 6 weeks to get to that point. I treated them horribly during veg and stunted the growth. Plus I seriosly had to cut off probably MORE than half the plant to grow in this style. I will say it looked cooler than anything... but definitely not the most efficient style of growing. Having 2 plants half the height above eachother is the way to go. Less than half the veg time, way less trimming, and the same ammount (if not more) actual herb to smoke. It sure did look cool though.


well i would get away with 2 rows of plants in there.. but it would have to be with 2 bulbs .. for one bulb i could try one row of plants still but i could try with 5weeks veg from seed which was pretty big tbh... would you reccomend topping the plant or just bending it into the screen in a way that will let the side shooots catch up?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't top. But it depends on plant spacing. In your setup, I wouldn't top... just make them even more bushier. My next run I'm going to do what I consider the opposite, I'm going to sorta lollipop my plants. I'd rather have a few giant colas, as opposed to many many smaller buds. Less trimming, less clutter, plus big buds look cool, ha. Can you tell I like things that look cool?

Is no one else around? Must be what heads up said with the summer vacation. Usually about 10 of you have chimed in by this time of day. I hope me and daze aren't boring yall.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

10 of us? lol 
English i guess.. yeah you would think so its peak time here.. 
yeah it didnt look as though you had topped yours.. and yeah i figured you liked things that looked cool lol 

i want to have the minimum number of plants for the maximum yeild... in the shortest time .. but i guess if anyone knew what that was then everyone would be at it .. trial and error right.. 

i like your grows though keep em up .. i really like the casey jones vert grow.. i have to go stealth next grow so im after growing in a huge wardrobe.. and the vert scrog is probably the best way to go about it .. how close can you get that bulb in the culetube then .. 
touching it going to do huge dammage to the plant? and in a closed area like that would temps get too low in there at night?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

I had buds about 6 inches from the cool tube last grow. (and that was with a 1k... shhhhh don't tell anyone). The light bleaching was the limiting factor in closeness to the light. Not heat. At night it gets cold as alaska in my closet. I don't notice any ill effects. Just lots of colors appearing. I had leaves that were about 3-4 inches from the cool tube, and they had very slight curling due to the heat. That's with a 465 cfm fan pulling 24 hours a day.

A tip on quieting the fan is to suspend it with bungee cords. As long as it's mounted to somethng it's going to make lots of vibrations that run through whatever it's attached to... and if that is attached to a wall , or sitting on the floor it's going to translate into the walls or floor carrying some of the vibrations as well. Amplifies everything. Some peeps build boxes for the fan to be mounted to, then hang the box with some string or something that will dissapate the vibes. (i don't know if all my words in this paragraph are used correctly, but I think you get the point)


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah i thought about hanging it but i couldnt be bothered.. at the moment the circulating fan is louder than the inline fan in the box.. the main worry was that from the fan the air is expelled though a hole i put in the chimney.. (which happens to be ajoint wall with my neighbours bedroom.. i was more worried about them hearing the sound of the air at night.

im not sure how it works with the cooltube.. 
i wont need to bring cold air from outside will i .. i guess i can just have a passive intake from the warmer indoor air (which happens to have more co2 anyway right) 
the only problem i seem to have is with humidity.. cant get it below 60 .. probably because of the soil... and the fact they need watering every 2-days.. 

more reasons to go hydro huh.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> One more things.... I pull a crazy amound of leaves from my grows as a small space and giant plants = wayyyyyyyy tooo many leaves. Next run I'm growing more smaller plants to try to avoid pulling so much plant matter out. It's like I veg longer than everyone, just to trim off half the damn plant.
> 
> Heads up> Wow. I'm impressed with the vintage cannabis collection. Being a sports memorabilia guy, I appreciate old books and fliers like that, really get's me going. Thanks for sharing that with us. Just beyond cool to me.
> 
> ...


I have pulled a leaf or two off here and there from previous grows, this grow I trimmed more leaves than ever and in a week it's barely noticable. I took off quite a few fan leaves from all the plants, didn't seem to bother them a bit and the side growth was worth the loss of leaves. You are welcome jig, I'm pleased you enjoyed it. What's even better, it's almost in pristine condition, no bent edges, no loss of color, as you can see with the same pic taken with and without flash. Yes, you are correct, that's scooby. He's been with me from here to california and back. I've had him at least twelve years. He is not in pristine condition. He's a comforter, not sheets. I'm old jig, I'm from the old school, would you expect anything else?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

Jig, you do hydro do you not?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyway back to the point from my previous answer about leaves. Since I have not enough grow experience under my belt to keep repeating the same thing over and over like some of our prize winners on here, like genuity, every grow for me is an experiment, sometimes several at once. This grow I used smart pots for the first time, really like them, best thing I've used as far as stopping the plants roots from 'winding' around the bottom of the container. I also tried to fim my plants, some got topped some I'm not exactly sure what the outcome is going to be? My main interest was trying to control their height. I would like them to not get over thirty inches, I think I may achieve that goal. This upcoming sunday I will flip them to flower. I've taken plenty of leaves off and this is the first time I've done that.

I just read an article about trimming fan leaves and the guy had a great idea. Starting at the bottom of the plant, take off one fan leaf, rotate the pot a quarter turn and take the next fan leaf off from the node above the bottom, another quarter turn and up another node and remove fan leaf, till you get to where you want to stop. The next week do the same process.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 2, 2010)

Days-Thats my hydro ebb and flow octagon. The top tier has plants that would grow into the cieling (above the light by 10") and I bend them over to get the light. I have plants from below to above my lights, I dont waste any light...im kind of a tight-wad for the electric bill. I dont get much off each plant, but I have 87 plants in there. Im even doubling up on some of my rockwool now, as in 2 plants in one cube. Less veg, and I grow some stretchy strains. From cutting my clones to the time they could be flowered, is 5 weeks or less. I will be doing a perpetual grow with a harvest every 4 weeks. I dont like alot of the "high yielding" strains, so I grow alot og "OG" strains. But if I did grow a big strain, then I think I could veg even less time, and get the same or more wieght. 



and you would not regret buying some cooltubes. I would like to get the 2 up version.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

I've have kept the P very low during veg and have tried to keep my lights out temp as close to my lights on temp, it supposedly helps to keep the plant from stretching. My lemon skunks are unreal. I have not seen a plant with such tight internode spacing. I hope they get a bit bigger before sunday. My tallest plants are about fifteen inches and the rest about a foot. Even if they start to stretch when I hit them with a high dose of P, I still don't expect them to get over thirty inches. I don't really worry about weight. I try to get at least two ounces from a plant doing a vertical grow with horizontal lights, anything over I feel like it's a bonus. I can't remember for sure but I think this is my sixth grow and third using hid lighting. My next grow is going to be a horizontal scrog. I'm thinking four plants, all sativa dominant. I'll be going back to using my three gallon waste paper baskets for their depth. I want these babies to know they have room to grow. I'm looking for a six foot plant, maybe seven feet. I figure the first foot of the plant will be stem so a five or six foot plant under the lights would be nice. I actually think I could do it with two plants, fill the screen, but I'm going for overkill this next grow. I want some weight.

My girls will be five and six weeks into veg when I flip them sunday. One of my beans is a female and I hope when I go in at seven I can identify the other. Six girls so far with two to go. I may have chopped a female LA confidential, well the main stalk. I still have two remaining side branches, just to make sure it's a male.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

Can you use the water from a dehumidifier to water your plants?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Congrats hotsauce, nothing like bringing in the first crop. I've looked at durban poison many times and the amount of leaves in the pictures always stops me from buying it, although I understand the smoke is supposed to be very good. My partner grew a mazar once, we called it the Odouls of weed. Lots of leaves, so many we couldn't find any bud after trimming it. What little we did get, well, it was the Odouls of weed.


Ahh hahaa the odouls of weed. Funny shit HU. Looks like the real deal but lacking the goods. lol. 



Heads Up said:


> Today is the end of week five for vegging for one LA Confidential, one OG18, one sleestack, and the end of week four for the lemon skunks. All of the mentioned strains have been crossed with the same skunk father, except the lemon skunks, those are beans from a previous grow from my partner, they are the females I have so far. I also have two beans of my own making that are five weeks old but I still cannot detect their sex. I also have another LA Confidential that I chopped the main stalk cause I thought it was a male but I still have a part of it growing to make sure. I sure hope I didn't chop a female.
> 
> The first pic is my og18, the second my sleestack, the third the LA and the fourth my two lemon skunks. The rest are group shots.
> 
> The last pic are my plants from the seed I made, can't tell what they are yet.


Eww them ladies look quite happy indeed HU.



DST said:


> cheese mom
> 
> 
> Cheese daughter of mom^^^^
> ...


Just amazing D. That Cali O Headband is a freaking monster. Nice work man. Ohh and the Cheese. MMM Cant wait to fool with that bean although its probably of inferior genetics. A knock off bean from GHS. If its anything like that cheese that was around my parts last winter ill be a happy roger 600 watter. 



cheechzilla said:


> So this is my first grow and it's harvest time for my Green Crack. This is my first time manicuring and it is F-ing time consuming. My first plant took me 5 hours to do. I thought it was going to take 5 hours to do all 3. So I did 1 Friday and 1 yesterday and I have the 3rd today. Yesterday I knocked it out in 2 1/2 hours. I was relieved. Next week My Blue Dream will be ready. I am so freak'n happy they weren't ready yet. Well here's a couple pics of what I have right now. I wish I had a better camera to give these buds some justice. They smell like pineapple and are sticky as fuck. They are pretty frosty too.
> View attachment 1075517This was the first girl I harvested. She was the smallest of the 3
> View attachment 1075519
> View attachment 1075521This is a pic of the first girl drying.


Very nice cheech. Quite a hefty harvest ayy.



days to daze said:


> just seeking a little advise on my next vertical grow...
> 
> at the moment i have 12 around a bare bulb 600..
> next i want 2 bare bulb 600s and 6 or 9 plants....
> ...


Interesting array of your arrangments Daze. I can help but wonder why you would cut the very eliment that produces bud. Im not hating im just scratching me head. Those leaves are solar panels for the plant. It really dont matter if your budsites are covered as the leaves that produce its food are the fan leaves. Its a controversial topic on riu especially in Desertrats thread. Dertrats top & prune. If you read through its a very interesting bit to read. Mr desertrat is in full support of pruning a few fan leaves in a stair step fashion While the oppossing party Uncle Ben a botanist insists hes removing the very eliment that produces food for the buds. I highly recommend reading it. Heres the link. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/330111-anybody-want-double-their-yield.html. However im not buying the whole double your yeild bs that Desertrat is proposing to his audience. Its just not going to happen. However the technique could be very benificial in a scrog setup. It does have its advantages but i wouldnt be taking off alot of leaves. Just remember them leaves collect the solar energy to process food to feed the fruit of the plant. In this case Buds.. Its what ive learned about botany and horticulture in my very breif life as a ganja grower. Check it out and decide for yourself. Im still following along meself. 



Heads Up said:


> Here you go DST. Remember now this stuff came in a light he ordered back in 1988.


Damnit boy. Thats fkn cool HU. Does the light still work? If so thats insane. Got to be a huge mofo haha.



Heads Up said:


> Anyway back to the point from my previous answer about leaves. Since I have not enough grow experience under my belt to keep repeating the same thing over and over like some of our prize winners on here, like genuity, every grow for me is an experiment, sometimes several at once. This grow I used smart pots for the first time, really like them, best thing I've used as far as stopping the plants roots from 'winding' around the bottom of the container. I also tried to fim my plants, some got topped some I'm not exactly sure what the outcome is going to be? My main interest was trying to control their height. I would like them to not get over thirty inches, I think I may achieve that goal. This upcoming sunday I will flip them to flower. I've taken plenty of leaves off and this is the first time I've done that.
> 
> Me too HU. Love to experiment a bit.
> 
> I just read an article about trimming fan leaves and the guy had a great idea. Starting at the bottom of the plant, take off one fan leaf, rotate the pot a quarter turn and take the next fan leaf off from the node above the bottom, another quarter turn and up another node and remove fan leaf, till you get to where you want to stop. The next week do the same process.


YES thats the thread i was talking about. Its full of great info. Interesting to say the least.

Time for a drag of some BW peace 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

That article about stair-stepping the fan leaves was also in that Urban Garden magazine. A really good read. Has anyone ever heard of vapor pressure deficit? Me neither until I read this article. Anyone with experience knows this, the drier your air, the more water you plants will lose. I have one plant that until I read this article I just thought that was the way it grew. Every evening when the lights would come on I would notice this one plant with extremely cupped leaves, almost rolled into a tube. If I managed to stay awake until about eleven, my last check of the evening and the plant would look much better. What was happening was the plant was losing so much moisture to the air, the top leaves closest to the light would roll up their edges in an attempt to give the light as little surface as possible to hit in order to try to conserve moisture. My humidity at canopy level is about forty percent, dry. The rest of the room with lights on about forty five percent. Last night I put a tote with water and four air stones in the room hoping it would put more humidity into the air. In a two gallon smart pot I'm giving these girls about twenty ounces of water an evening, each. It's what my arjan's haze was telling me last grow. I need more humidity. I think I will be forced to invest in a humidifier.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2010)

hotsauce, I bought the same thing x2. I use the growbright bulbs and can't complain. I even got the same relfectors, the easy cool six. I saw a post of yours in another thread about growbright lamps.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 2, 2010)

whats up room.. 
heres an update on my Dwc grow/cheese
week 6, 2 wks into flower.. Big bubb's looking healthy. Might of vegged the 20ltr ones a little too long..
Any comments welcome..

Roots are stained from the root ex,i believe cant see any problems down there..might invest in another pump dnt think theres enough bubbles in there..


----------



## days to daze (Aug 2, 2010)

dr green 
just curious .. i was thinking of ditching th soil next grow 
if i went dwc can you tell me how you change the water in the tank?

i mean its probably simple but i just dont get it ... surely you have to change it right or do you just keep tabs on it and adjust it with the plant still growing in it?


----------



## HoLE (Aug 2, 2010)

okay,,,so the 3 NL times Skunk are taking long as usual,very hairy and bulky,,but the 3 mystery plants are almost right on time,covered in icing,,these pics are at 6 weeks flowering,,,but it is now 7 weeks today 


Hope all is growing well with everyone


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice pic update Hole. Quite frosty indeed. NL times skunk sounds like a nice cross. You dont keep a journal ayy?. Well on a humorous note  That avatar of yours reminds me of my old booze brother neighbor who walks down the streets just like you r avvy ahhhaahaha. Quite a funny sight, he could be a limbo fkn champion lol. I always yell to the him hay quit dragging your fukn head on the sidewalk man lol. Funny shit dude. peace


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 2, 2010)

Theres alot of diffrent styles being implemented by u 600 folk...I was gonna go with the vertgrow but now im thinking sog..my only problem with vert is having 2 move the plants around 2 water and making sure my cooltube is cool enough..and all the light is being used..a sog should yield around the same..4-1 gallons to a sq foot..8sq ft..HOPEFULLY a ounce to 3/4 ounce..in each bag ..24-32 ounces..keep 4 moms..6 clones each mom..pick the best 4 and veg for 2 weeks..maybe one week depending on size(after rooting)..and this way i can keep a few autos in the veg room jus for kicks while they flower..ive seen a dual arc cooltube i was gonna get has anybody used this? should i go with a 150w for my veg tent or 2 200w cfls?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Yes, you are correct, that's scooby. He's been with me from here to california and back. I've had him at least twelve years. He is not in pristine condition. He's a comforter, not sheets. I'm old jig, I'm from the old school, would you expect anything else?


I love it Heads up. And no I wouldnt' expect anything else. In fact, I'd be let down if it were any other way. I'm still praying for you to win the fla lotto. Don't think I forgot your offer. (assuming I'm one of the 10 lucky ones, lol)



Heads Up said:


> Jig, you do hydro do you not?


Hydro all the way. I tried 2 soil plants once... got a whopping 5 grams I beleive. Yeah... 5 grams. HAHA



Heads Up said:


> Can you use the water from a dehumidifier to water your plants?


No idea, but I don't see why not.



Heads Up said:


> I need more humidity. I think I will be forced to invest in a humidifier.


I'm not sure about all that. I think 50 % is good and high enough for veg... maybe 60% with lots of air flow. During flower, I would love to keep my humidity around 15%. Get the trichs packing on. If you do use a humidifier, be sure if you use tap water for it, you let it sit out to evaporate the chlorine (or whatever that bad stuff is in tap). I use RO for watering and would use for a humidifier if needed.

HoLE... Great looking plants my friend.

Dr. Green. Love all those roots. DWC is just the best in my opinion.

And to Dayz... to dump the DWC I've used a water pump that sits at the bottom to pump out the old, then refilled. Also I've had drain valves installed in the tank, so I can just drain the water out. Either way it's pretty easy. (if you do it right)


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 2, 2010)

HoLE said:


> okay,,,so the 3 NL times Skunk are taking long as usual,very hairy and bulky,,but the 3 mystery plants are almost right on time,covered in icing,,these pics are at 6 weeks flowering,,,but it is now 7 weeks today
> 
> 
> Hope all is growing well with everyone


lol, Dude pretty plants! I couldn't help but nottice that that first pic you posted... It looks a bit like a strain I currently have growin. This is an old pic from a long ago harvested plant. lol, but check it!

First pic is your bud, second pic is my bud.
I dunno maybe I'm just baked and crazy. lol, you pic reminded me of that tho.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, you can use the water from your dehumidifier or the run off from your A/C. The ppm is very low with the water from these, almost like RO water.

7 weeks is a couple days away. I will probably start chopping the ladies this weekend. I know some people will argue this, but there is something about the octagon and the bush master that take almost a week off the flower time. I will give them 24 hours of dark before I cut, so some of the plants may get as much as 72 hours of dark (depending on how quickly I trim).


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> hotsauce, I bought the same thing x2. I use the growbright bulbs and can't complain. I even got the same relfectors, the easy cool six. I saw a post of yours in another thread about growbright lamps.


 Yea i love that bulb but this is my first run so i really have nothing to compare it to


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2010)

days to daze said:


> yeah i thought about hanging it but i couldnt be bothered.. at the moment the circulating fan is louder than the inline fan in the box.. the main worry was that from the fan the air is expelled though a hole i put in the chimney.. (which happens to be ajoint wall with my neighbours bedroom.. i was more worried about them hearing the sound of the air at night.
> 
> im not sure how it works with the cooltube..
> i wont need to bring cold air from outside will i .. i guess i can just have a passive intake from the warmer indoor air (which happens to have more co2 anyway right)
> ...


 Thats prety much a description of my setup. Last run I had 3 plants in a 3'x4' flat scrog and pulled a pound. Those clones were vegged for 5 weeks. And on the other side same screen ad light, just 6 small clones just over 2 weeks from cut to flower, and they only yielded 6 grams less. I might try to oursuade you in that direction if you're interested. Here are before and after pics of the current run with small clones. 3.5 weeks from cut to flower.





And from the last update





I probly should have stuck with 4 plants instead of 5.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Here you go DST. Remember now this stuff came in a light he ordered back in 1988.


Awesome HU. The NL5 cross looks awesome. We use to have a clone going around back in Scotland that was Northern Lights A. This was the shizznit. The strain was going around for over a decade in the late 80's and through the 90's. Instant red eye material!!! And like Jig, I also noticed Scooby Doo, lol.



jigfresh said:


> One more things.... I pull a crazy amound of leaves from my grows as a small space and giant plants = wayyyyyyyy tooo many leaves. Next run I'm growing more smaller plants to try to avoid pulling so much plant matter out. It's like I veg longer than everyone, just to trim off half the damn plant.
> 
> Heads up> Wow. I'm impressed with the vintage cannabis collection. Being a sports memorabilia guy, I appreciate old books and fliers like that, really get's me going. Thanks for sharing that with us. Just beyond cool to me.
> 
> ...


I agree, weight relates to nadda. It's all in what you smoke and how you enjoy it....I am like seedless, I seem to grow low yielding strains (except the Casey possibly) with high potency!! I grow for myself, that's why.



dr green dre said:


> whats up room..
> heres an update on my Dwc grow/cheese
> week 6, 2 wks into flower.. Big bubb's looking healthy. Might of vegged the 20ltr ones a little too long..
> Any comments welcome..View attachment 1077770View attachment 1077775View attachment 1077767View attachment 1077773View attachment 1077771
> ...


Looks nice, can't really comment on the roots as I am not too proficient with hydro....



HoLE said:


> okay,,,so the 3 NL times Skunk are taking long as usual,very hairy and bulky,,but the 3 mystery plants are almost right on time,covered in icing,,these pics are at 6 weeks flowering,,,but it is now 7 weeks today
> 
> 
> Hope all is growing well with everyone


All is well HoLE, plants looks frosty. Keep us posted and don't be a stranger.



strictly seedleSs said:


> Yes, you can use the water from your dehumidifier or the run off from your A/C. The ppm is very low with the water from these, almost like RO water.
> 
> 7 weeks is a couple days away. I will probably start chopping the ladies this weekend. I know some people will argue this, but there is something about the octagon and the bush master that take almost a week off the flower time. I will give them 24 hours of dark before I cut, so some of the plants may get as much as 72 hours of dark (depending on how quickly I trim).
> 
> View attachment 1078275


Nice nice nice!!!!



Integra21 said:


> Thats prety much a description of my setup. Last run I had 3 plants in a 3'x4' flat scrog and pulled a pound. Those clones were vegged for 5 weeks. And on the other side same screen ad light, just 6 small clones just over 2 weeks from cut to flower, and they only yielded 6 grams less. I might try to oursuade you in that direction if you're interested. Here are before and after pics of the current run with small clones. 3.5 weeks from cut to flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To Daze: if you already have an inline fan, why don't you just connect that to a cool tube, if you are pulling air out of the room with that inline just connect the cool tube to it and pull the air through the cool tube....trust me (and Jig) you will not regret it!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for the answer about water. I've read it's almost like distilled water but I wanted to double check. I also read the water comes out at a ph of seven. With my dehumidifier running I can have a couple of gallons of water daily.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2010)

One last thing. I'm waiting for a vaporizer to arrive...today. I'll give it a review after a couple of days. If it works well I'll post up a link to where these can be bought in the states for $134.98 and this includes shipping. It's a volcano knock off but supposedly works real good from reviews I've read from people who have purchased one. It's called The Phantom.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 3, 2010)

i want to comment on peoples posts , im in a rush ill do it this afternoon.

Hey DST: because it was my first set up i wasnt sure how to connect it all.. i mean at the moment i have this .. 

passive intake>Carbon filter>inline fan>outside.

the the carbon filter is not inline .. so it has to be at the end of the line.. do i need to connect the cooltube to a vent or just have the base open to the tent?

im allready drawing up plans .. i find that drawing the plans up makes the grow even more exiting 


and did someone say humidity at 15percent for flower... man im having world war 3 trying to keep it at 60 at week 3 flower.. dangerous right?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeh humidity is pretty important.


----------



## BongKong420 (Aug 3, 2010)

So I chopped the WW 5 hours ago and have been trimming since. I'm using my iPhone for a while because my computer is broke so no pics for a couple days but I have to say DAMN!!!! it is sooooo stinky and sticky!!! I'm soo excited it looks do much better than my OG did. I got 10.2 oz off her wet. How much you think it'll be all dried out. It was a topped one with two huge colas and two pretty good size side colas with about 6 side branches. Think I done pretty good?? Lol thanks for all the help guys. Man I love my 600!!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

days to daze said:


> i want to comment on peoples posts , im in a rush ill do it this afternoon.
> 
> Hey DST: because it was my first set up i wasnt sure how to connect it all.. i mean at the moment i have this ..
> 
> ...


My light tower from the ground up with air flowing > is as follows, I draw air over the lights which increase the lights longevity: Carbon Filter - Cool Tubes - Inline Fan - exhaust outside grow.

I guess you could have the carbon filter at the opposite end, but from what I understand, they work more effectively pulling air through them, rather than pushing air into them. And this is backed up with my Siemens cooker hood at home, i.e the inline fan on that sucks air up through that.

Post your plans up when you have finished.

Cheers,

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I chopped the WW 5 hours ago and have been trimming since. I'm using my iPhone for a while because my computer is broke so no pics for a couple days but I have to say DAMN!!!! it is sooooo stinky and sticky!!! I'm soo excited it looks do much better than my OG did. I got 10.2 oz off her wet. How much you think it'll be all dried out. It was a topped one with two huge colas and two pretty good size side colas with about 6 side branches. Think I done pretty good?? Lol thanks for all the help guys. Man I love my 600!!!!


You should get about 25% of that dry.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 3, 2010)

days to daze said:


> dr green
> just curious .. i was thinking of ditching th soil next grow
> if i went dwc can you tell me how you change the water in the tank?
> 
> i mean its probably simple but i just dont get it ... surely you have to change it right or do you just keep tabs on it and adjust it with the plant still growing in it?


Alright daze.. its kinda simple , i have a small pump in the bottom for my dripper ,i take off the dripper and connect it so a small piece of hose 30cm ,the pumps come with a small connection that fits garden hoses. I pump that out in tank every 2 weeks.. 
Dwc over soil anyday, im gonna post some pics of my soil an you'll understand why it makes sence. This is only my second dwc full grow ... 

Thanks jig..think next time im doing 90ltr tubs only ,its almost as big as the 4 20ltrs.

heres some pics of my problem soil plants 3 are 6 1/2wks 12/12 two are 2wks 12/12
lots of leaves have been falling off , not looking to good..View attachment 1078833View attachment 1078834


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2010)

invalid attachment links dr green dre.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys just want your opinions on something. What are your thoughts on fan leaf pruning, after they've yellowed to a certain extent, to get better light penetration to the lwoer portion of the plant?

I am really in all honesty not sure if it would help at this point, or if it would be counter productive. So I thought I'd come in here, to all these wise growers, and see what everybody else' thought on the subject.

Here is the plant that I would be doing the fan leaf pruning on. If I decide to do it. I need some advice guys! lol, I've pretty much stuck with the whole "If it doesn't pull off, leave it on" deal throught my grows. But am curious as to if removing some of the more yellow fan leaves, if it may help the under growth without effecting the top buds????

Any help/advice/input/thoughts welcome and appreciated!

Oh, and the plants about 4 weeks and 2 days (give or take) into flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2010)

With a grow like yours I would stick with "If it doesn't pull off, leave it on". If the buds on the lower parts aren't as developed... then maybe just harvest the top cola's and let the bottom ones mature for a few days with full light. I don't like pulling leaves if I don't have to, even if they are yellow. I'll leave them on even when they are dry and crumbling, except when there are just TOO many leaves. But it doesn't look like that is the case with your plants.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> With a grow like yours I would stick with "If it doesn't pull off, leave it on". If the buds on the lower parts aren't as developed... then maybe just harvest the top cola's and let the bottom ones mature for a few days with full light. I don't like pulling leaves if I don't have to, even if they are yellow. I'll leave them on even when they are dry and crumbling, except when there are just TOO many leaves. But it doesn't look like that is the case with your plants.


Awesome thanks JIG! Preciate it man! Tried to rep ya, wouldn't let me tho! So mental rep comin your way! haha


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 3, 2010)

dont know why they aint showing...
hooked on chronics i would do as jig says not one chop so fat into flowering.. looking good any way..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one of those prepaid net cards to order seeds? Curious?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 3, 2010)

I have used them (I get them as gifts) and Im sure they would be great for ordering seeds. Good idea 1bmm.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2010)

What are you feeding the lady? She looks hungry for nitrogen. 


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2010)

days to daze said:


> i want to comment on peoples posts , im in a rush ill do it this afternoon.
> 
> Hey DST: because it was my first set up i wasnt sure how to connect it all.. i mean at the moment i have this ..
> 
> ...


If you have dense buds, extremely dangerous especially during lights out when the humidity naturally rises. If you are fighting to keep it at sixty that infers to me it goes higher and with higher you are getting into a bud mold situation. As far as carbon filters, suck through them, not push, and at those kinds of humidity, your carbon filter is starting to border on becoming worthless as to controlling odors. The wetter the carbon becomes the less efficient.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> What are you feeding the lady? She looks hungry for nitrogen.
> 
> 
> cof



I agree, she needs some nitrogen. I would give her a good healthy dose. She's probably almost at the height of nutrient uptake around this time so a good strong full dose of N is also my suggestion.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> What are you feeding the lady? She looks hungry for nitrogen.
> 
> 
> cof





Heads Up said:


> I agree, she needs some nitrogen. I would give her a good healthy dose. She's probably almost at the height of nutrient uptake around this time so a good strong full dose of N is also my suggestion.


These directed towards my girl? lol, sorry. Just didn't know for sure cuz they are other pix too. 
But I am, and have been using MG nutes. All Purpose Plant Food for veg (24-8-16), and Bloom Booster for flower (15-30-15). (Been wating some new nutes, just low on the funds, and these work, so Im stuck for now.....) And then molasses pretty much every watering throught the flowering cycle.

What I usually do is feed>water>feed>water so on and so forth. Every 3 days. So they get fed every 6 days. But the one plant I posted up a pic of. Has gotten a full feeding the past 3 waterings. (I flushed sunday to avoid any salt build ups, and then a full feed again right after the flush) And they've been a 50/50-veg/bloom mixture in hopes of turning my leaves green again. But no such luck yet. I can not get them leaves to turn more green! lol. 
You guys think I should give a FULL VEG feeding? (I water again tomorrow. WATER, not feed, just fed them sunday, but will feed this girl if that's what you guys think to do.) I've never done a full VEG feeding this far into flower before. It ain't gonna hurt anything is it? lol.

god I love this thread! Thanks again guys! feckin a!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes indeedy Cof & HU. I have noticed since feeding N the leaves will last alot longer in flower. Just wish i had caught up on the whats up before my leave started dieing out on me. Dully noted for next grow.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

I do bileve they meant you though Hooked. Its funny you dont see alot of grow threads where N is encouraged in flower. Im a believer.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 3, 2010)

> If you have dense buds, extremely dangerous especially during lights out when the humidity naturally rises. If you are fighting to keep it at sixty that infers to me it goes higher and with higher you are getting into a bud mold situation. As far as carbon filters, suck through them, not push, and at those kinds of humidity, your carbon filter is starting to border on becoming worthless as to controlling odors. The wetter the carbon becomes the less efficient.


mann yeah it tells me it even hits 80 some nights... 
NOT GOOD

the tent is farr to small for a dehumidifyer.. ill think of something .. any ideas as to how to bring it down??
i suppose i could turn the fan up but then its the noise issue.... it all looked so easy 8 weeks ago on paper :/


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I do bileve they meant you though Hooked. Its funny you dont see alot of grow threads where N is encouraged in flower. Im a believer.


Oh ok, thanks man! And I KNOW! lol, that's what scared me when I heard that! But I'm sure you all have WAY more expierence growing that I do. Because at somepoint when I was reading/researching I 'thought' I read something about N being BAD in flower and preventing bud growth or something. I dunno, I may have been uber baked and 'thought' I read something I didn't. Anyways, So tomorrow, she get's a full veg feed! Thanks guys!



days to daze said:


> mann yeah it tells me it even hits 80 some nights...
> NOT GOOD
> 
> the tent is farr to small for a dehumidifyer.. ill think of something .. any ideas as to how to bring it down??
> i suppose i could turn the fan up but then its the noise issue.... it all looked so easy 8 weeks ago on paper :/


lol, well then deal with the noise issue! lol. 
Just sayin. My grow's in my closet. And I have a 450 CFM fan cooling my light. On from 8AM to 8PM everyday. You think that thing's quiet? lol, my girl fuckin HATES it, but hey. It's my room not hers. She doesn't HAVE to come over if she doesn't want to. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2010)

Hookd

Try the Jacks Classic 10-30-20, bloom booster. 1.5 lb about $13.00 at the local yard and garden center. 1/4 teaspoon per gallon every watering will give excellant results.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Actually hooked i thought i had it all figured but im feeling a bit like a newb with my 3rd grow. I havent been giving them ladies enough attention due to my crazy schedule. I did learn some important facts though budding out theses mothers. Lots of leaves to keep green. On another note my purp mother is furring up niceley and it hasnt a single original fan leaf on it. ???? Im mind boggled sometimes trying to understand these women lol. We all are here in peace to learn. I know ive got along ways to go. Peace 1BMM


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Hookd
> 
> Try the Jacks Classic 10-30-20, bloom booster. 1.5 lb about $13.00 at the local yard and garden center. 1/4 teaspoon per gallon every watering will give excellant results.
> 
> ...


Thanks COF, you rock brotha! Will do on payday!



1badmasonman said:


> Actually hooked i thought i had it all figured but im feeling a bit like a newb with my 3rd grow. I havent been giving them ladies enough attention due to my crazy schedule. I did learn some important facts though budding out theses mothers. Lots of leaves to keep green. On another note my purp mother is furring up niceley and it hasnt a single original fan leaf on it. ???? Im mind boggled sometimes trying to understand these women lol. We all are here in peace to learn. I know ive got along ways to go. Peace 1BMM


 
Dude I'm on my 3rd aswell. So no biggie there! I still feel like a noob on here. Not in the real world though, because in the real world, with people I know, nobody knows how to grow but me! And 1 of my buddies. So we're constantly checkin up with eachother! lol, I do know enough to know that the more/longer you keep the leaves green, the more the plant can grow! BIG BUDS!  lol


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Oh ok, thanks man! And I KNOW! lol, that's what scared me when I heard that! But I'm sure you all have WAY more expierence growing that I do. Because at somepoint when I was reading/researching I 'thought' I read something about N being BAD in flower and preventing bud growth or something. I dunno, I may have been uber baked and 'thought' I read something I didn't. Anyways, So tomorrow, she get's a full veg feed! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yippee, the debate about Yellowing leaves is back again......haha.

Well around week 4 I think a natural finishing of the lower leaves and with some strains progressive leaf loss until harvest. However I think by looking at the pics of the girls there I think there could be something other than N required. I am not 100% but the yellowing looks like it is at different levels in the plant, so perhaps something more micro based....like molybdenum which has similar symtpons to N deficiency. McP and I discussed this previously as well I think.
Perhaps do a mix of the veg and bloom nutes to start. that should even it out to about 19.5-19-15.5, if you want to change anything at all. Or, perhaps there is no problem and it is an early finishing strain? the buds look good in the pic. I would "leave the leaves" until they fall off or come off in your hand.

Peace and good night,

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2010)

Some strains will yellow as they mature, regardless of how much nitrogen you apply. Don't overdo it.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Hells yeah bru. I got a buddy that grows aswell. well actually a few. We like to bounce ideas back and forth. Most of what we are talking is outdoor growing. Im the only goon crazy enough to grow indoors. I love it. Its an addicting hobby and its all in fun. Im becoming more like Headsup and D wanting to really produce something special. Not for profit but for pure smoking pleasure. I wont sell even a joint of my indoor weed. Id rather share it.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Some strains will yellow as they mature, regardless of how much nitrogen you apply. Don't overdo it.
> 
> 
> cof


wow, cof you practically took the words out of my last post...hehe....and also succinct but excellent advise, don't overdo it.

good night again.....getting like the bloody Waltons on here with all these good nights, haha.

Night John Boy!

DST

EDIT: I just thought, none of you lot will be going to be yet...ah well, Tot zo, en slaap lekker vanavond.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2010)

The Jack's Classic has the needed micronutrients.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Some strains will yellow as they mature, regardless of how much nitrogen you apply. Don't overdo it.
> 
> 
> cof


Noticing that a bit aswell cof. I have all diffrent strains and they all like a diffrent diet. Trying to see what the girls are telling me these days. It seems to get a better overall result than the various nute grow shedules and the like. For instance Fox Farms. A hot diet me thinks. 1bmm


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Tot zo, en slaap lekker vanavond.


 Is that german?


1badmasonman said:


> Noticing that a bit aswell cof. I have all diffrent strains and they all like a diffrent diet. Trying to see what the girls are telling me these days. It seems to get a better overall result than the various nute grow shedules and the like. For instance Fox Farms. A hot diet me thinks. 1bmm


I agree with everything in this post.-


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny bit there DST. I liked that show as a yin. 

Cof I have the Jacks classic veg nutes that i bought at a local florist shop. They say its good and i was feeding with them but holy bajesus that shit stinks. So are you saying that JC veg and the blossom nutes are all that is needed.? If so that is great because they are locally availible and cheap. Just a chemical derived nute and that is the only downside. Besides the stank of the nutes there self. Nothing against chemicals i just like the natural organic ways i guess. However im not against trying a grow with JC if I can figure out how to handle the smell. Thanks for any advice cof. 1bmm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

I think D is saying hes off to the fart sack?. lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sigh* The Bad Luck just keeps rolling in for me guys....

About a month and a half ago i crashed my Audi due to having a low bloodsugar and passing out(Im diabetic) So i gathered all my resources and with a little help from my folks bought a 2000 A6 2.7T. It has a 3000mile/3month warranty. I took the car to get checked out and IT HAS 6000 DOLLARS WORTH OF PROBLEMS and the dealer is saying most of it is stuff he doesnt have to fix and will not fix................. WHEN WILL IT STOP i really dont know how to feel right now i work hard for everything i get and in the end it seems like the assholes always win


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 3, 2010)

goede nacht vriend


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2010)

1bmm

I've been using Dyna-Gro for my current grows and I'm going to do a comparison with Jack's Classic. With the Dyna-Gro I'm running Foliage-Pro 9-3-6 and Pro-TEKt 0-0-3 at 1/4 teaspoon per gallon for veg. At 12/12 I change to Grow 7-9-5 with the Pro-TeKt and I add 1 teaspoon Bio-Bloom (1.1-2.5-2), which helps sweeten, for the first 3 to 4 weeks when I switch to Bloom 3-12-6 with the Pro-TeKt and Bio-Bloom.
Fox Farm is an excellant product, (I've used it & others) but so is the Dyna-Gro and a whole lot cheaper and easier to use. Use at every watering eliminates the need to remember if it's time to feed or water. I happen to have the Jack's Classic and the clones on hand for the comparison and will post the final results.

Also

Hookd
Upon futher review I found the mh is devoid of the needed micronutrients which the Jack's Classic has and which DST mentioned.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome cof. Ill be eagerly watching. I read some info about 3 months ago about jacks classic nutes and was sold. Im still wanting to use them up at some point. All the flower shops around my parts swear its the best shizznit that one can use as far a flowers and tomatoes are concerned. You know its funny I personally know an old outdoor grower who has been growing for 30 years. He swears by miracle grow and has gotten 2lbs of of 1 plant from his handy work. I was amazed as all the propaganda that you see pertaining to growing MJ is MG is no good. I am starting to see the marketing that goes into seducing us rookies into buying KIT type products. Which are not bad but the general feedings are just not well tailored. Id like to find a FF modified diet as i have tons of those particular nutes. I may just have to invent my own. Thanks cof. 1bmm


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 3, 2010)

hotsauce-my suggestion, when you are thinking of buying an audi, buy a suby instead. audis are nice, but the cost of maintenance is ridiculous. I looked at a few before i settled on an impreza. I like the legacy, but couldn't afford one with the perks i wanted.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Hookd
> 
> Try the Jacks Classic 10-30-20, bloom booster. 1.5 lb about $13.00 at the local yard and garden center. 1/4 teaspoon per gallon every watering will give excellant results.
> 
> ...



COF, that is exactly what I do, almost every watering. Tonight they got just water, first time in a couple of weeks. I also use Jack's Classic blossom booster. Even in veg I do the same thing, low doses of grow nutes, I'm using dyna-gro 9-3-6 for veg and one quarter strength every watering. Two or three days ago I gave them a full strength dose of 9-3-6 and today is the first day of 12/12. And yes Hookd, we are speaking to you. It generally will take a week in soil to see results. I make sure I give my plants grow nutes once or twice during flowering. Once your girls get going good in the flower stage, a dose of nitrogen here and there will help to keep your leaves green and it will not hurt the flowering.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Funny bit there DST. I liked that show as a yin.
> 
> Cof I have the Jacks classic veg nutes that i bought at a local florist shop. They say its good and i was feeding with them but holy bajesus that shit stinks. So are you saying that JC veg and the blossom nutes are all that is needed.? If so that is great because they are locally availible and cheap. Just a chemical derived nute and that is the only downside. Besides the stank of the nutes there self. Nothing against chemicals i just like the natural organic ways i guess. However im not against trying a grow with JC if I can figure out how to handle the smell. Thanks for any advice cof. 1bmm


Our kind of plants cannot absorb organics before breaking the stuff down into simpler chemical form. Jack's classic is high quality ferts. Two different kinds of nitrogen and the plants don't have to go through breaking down jack's before it can use the nutes. I use liquid karma and cal-mag along with hygrozyme beside my veg and bloom nutes. Molasses in only good for the microbes in your soil, it basically does nothing for the plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> hotsauce-my suggestion, when you are thinking of buying an audi, buy a suby instead. audis are nice, but the cost of maintenance is ridiculous. I looked at a few before i settled on an impreza. I like the legacy, but couldn't afford one with the perks i wanted.


1000% agree, yeah, 1,000.


----------



## infinitescrog (Aug 3, 2010)

Just got my 600w up and running, Lumatek digital dimmable ballast, 6'' cooltube w/ a 500 cfm fan for exhaust. Right now temps are at 81 and dropping slowly (I just turned the fan on full speed) but I have a question, Do I want to check the temperature at canopy level or below it, where the thermometer is shielded from light?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2010)

infinitescrog said:


> Just got my 600w up and running, Lumatek digital dimmable ballast, 6'' cooltube w/ a 500 cfm fan for exhaust. Right now temps are at 81 and dropping slowly (I just turned the fan on full speed) but I have a question, Do I want to check the temperature at canopy level or below it, where the thermometer is shielded from light?


Nice- I think canopy is more important but it doesn't hurt to check the temp at container level. A 500 cfm should have no trouble getting the heat from the bulb out.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> 1000% agree, yeah, 1,000.


jig-i figured you would agree out of anyone, we're mountain neighbors. i know subys are pretty handy around bear.


----------



## infinitescrog (Aug 3, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Nice- I think canopy is more important but it doesn't hurt to check the temp at container level. A 500 cfm should have no trouble getting the heat from the bulb out.


So the bottom is 85 and the canopy is 95! So I switched my ballast down to 400w for the time being until I get the cab sealed so it can only intake fresh air near the floor (I suspect it's drawing too much from the top of the air column. 

The space I am in is only 50 CF and my fan is 500 CFM so I can change the air mass 10 times every minute, is this a good thing? Even with the fan at full temps still sat in the mid 90's, but again, I suspect it's just that I don't have the cab sealed yet.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Headsup excellent description of the plants response to the nutes by god. Seems to be the buiz. Got my wheels turning now can i use it in the hydro systen i built. hmm. fried and tired good night peeps. 1bmm!!! peace


----------



## BongKong420 (Aug 3, 2010)

I use Jacks Classic for both veg and flower and it seems to work great for me hahaha. It's hella cheap and has all the micronutes you need


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Is that german?


It's Dutch.



1badmasonman said:


> Funny bit there DST. I liked that show as a yin.


It was a classic indeed.....oh the age of innocence.



Hotsause said:


> *Sigh* The Bad Luck just keeps rolling in for me guys....
> 
> About a month and a half ago i crashed my Audi due to having a low bloodsugar and passing out(Im diabetic) So i gathered all my resources and with a little help from my folks bought a 2000 A6 2.7T. It has a 3000mile/3month warranty. I took the car to get checked out and IT HAS 6000 DOLLARS WORTH OF PROBLEMS and the dealer is saying most of it is stuff he doesnt have to fix and will not fix................. WHEN WILL IT STOP i really dont know how to feel right now i work hard for everything i get and in the end it seems like the assholes always win


Well bad luck is often said to come in three's, so hopefully soon lad. Pick yerself up, stand up tall, and Walk On bru! You'll get it sorted.



wormdrive66 said:


> goede nacht vriend


Goedenmorgen allemaal, en een fijne dag verder.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea thanks DST and Headsup im looking forward to some good luck coming my way. On the possitive side the few nugs i did harvest my weight is 18.5 no including my main nug from my Durban Poison or my PGB i also have all my popcorn buds from my Purple GB to trim im guessing just under an ounce which is kind of sad i was hoping for way more but my B.F.F looks like it will yield the most but it still has a while to go I have alot of pictures i just been to lazy to find my girls charger SOON ENOUGH I WILL STOP SULKING lol


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> SOON ENOUGH I WILL STOP SULKING lol


ahaha, that's the spirit Hotsause!!!

Lifes too short lad.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 4, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> 
> I've been using Dyna-Gro for my current grows and I'm going to do a comparison with Jack's Classic. With the Dyna-Gro I'm running Foliage-Pro 9-3-6 and Pro-TEKt 0-0-3 at 1/4 teaspoon per gallon for veg. At 12/12 I change to Grow 7-9-5 with the Pro-TeKt and I add 1 teaspoon Bio-Bloom (1.1-2.5-2), which helps sweeten, for the first 3 to 4 weeks when I switch to Bloom 3-12-6 with the Pro-TeKt and Bio-Bloom.
> Fox Farm is an excellant product, (I've used it & others) but so is the Dyna-Gro and a whole lot cheaper and easier to use. Use at every watering eliminates the need to remember if it's time to feed or water. I happen to have the Jack's Classic and the clones on hand for the comparison and will post the final results.
> ...





Heads Up said:


> COF, that is exactly what I do, almost every watering. Tonight they got just water, first time in a couple of weeks. I also use Jack's Classic blossom booster. Even in veg I do the same thing, low doses of grow nutes, I'm using dyna-gro 9-3-6 for veg and one quarter strength every watering. Two or three days ago I gave them a full strength dose of 9-3-6 and today is the first day of 12/12. And yes Hookd, we are speaking to you. It generally will take a week in soil to see results. I make sure I give my plants grow nutes once or twice during flowering. Once your girls get going good in the flower stage, a dose of nitrogen here and there will help to keep your leaves green and it will not hurt the flowering.


First off ^^^^^ Many reps if I can to the both of you! You to 1bmm

I've actually been wondering about the Dyna-Gro. UB's said some decent things about it. One of the best all-in-one complete nutrient formulas.

DST Thanks man! Ya know, I never really thought about that, butI really think your right! I dunno why it never occored to me that it could be a micro nutrient problem. Awesome, thanks guy!

And COF man, REALLY thanks for that info! I think I'm going to pick up some Jack's Classic or Dyna-Gro when I get off work today before watering the girls tonight.
Is there any problem with switching nutrients during the middle of a grow/flowering period?.. I wouldn't think there should be an issue with it. But just wanna make sure. Thanks again guys!

Love for the 600!


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.hydro-gardens.com/fertcomp.htm

EDIT: they have sodium molybdate 2oz package for $6.95...plus a whole shed of other ferts, etc...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 4, 2010)

DST, those shoes of yours. Here is another word that I believe to be truly american that I just love. When I was growing up, we called those types of shoes 'sneakers'. People here in the south of america call them tennis shoes or tennies.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 4, 2010)

Being the curious type, where is everyone from? I think it would be cool if we had every continent represented on the six hundred.

For all those who don't know, I live in florida. Hot, humid, muggy, florida. I am sick to death of having a heat index of over a hundred every day of the summer...and our summer lasts forever. Here you hear a lot of transplants say they miss the different seasons of the year. Well I had an old time florida guy once tell me that he didn't understand. He said we have four seasons here in florida, we have early summer, mid summer, late summer and next summer. Today wasn't too bad, it only felt like a hundred and five in the shade.

Who has heat problems?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 4, 2010)

Question. You hydro guys and all those who use hydro/aero to clone. What do you guys use in your res for a cloning solution? I know they make the stuff, I've seen several hundred brands.

I remember reading, distantly remember, it's either P or K that helps to form roots. If that's the case why not just put a shot of something like tiger bloom into your res? Wouldn't it be cheaper than buying a ready made cloning solution?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

Uptown New Orleans is in the building!!! Thats where im from and lived there for 23ish years but now live in colorado to keep my ass out of jail by being legal... The N.O will always be home I guess you gotta make sacrifices to keep out of this fkd up system the U.S has goin on.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Question. You hydro guys and all those who use hydro/aero to clone. What do you guys use in your res for a cloning solution? I know they make the stuff, I've seen several hundred brands.
> 
> I remember reading, distantly remember, it's either P or K that helps to form roots. If that's the case why not just put a shot of something like tiger bloom into your res? Wouldn't it be cheaper than buying a ready made cloning solution?


Sorry but Im not a hdro guy HU.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sorry to report my partner in stupid, has a bad case of the stupids and to make matters worse, he's hard headed. How many times do you need to make the same mistake to learn? It's just like when we go golfing. Any par three that has water on the left, you can be assured he is going to put two hooks into the water, and it doesn't matter how near or far the water, he is going to hook two balls in there. He is never satisfied to put just one ball in, he has to put two. Yesterday he killed off his girls at week three of flowering. Dreadful looking things. We've all seen women who are nothing but skin and bones and yet when they look in the mirror, they see fat. His last two grows were horrible. He got something like twelve ounces from fourteen plants and probably four ounces of those twelve were seeds, dreadful. The plants were so yellow the stems were yellow. I was starting to think...can marijuana plants catch jaundice? These are indica dominant plants and they looked like stretched sativas they were so thin and wispy.

He's to the point he has gained a bit of knowledge and he's become dangerous to any living thing that is green. He feeds his plants like he's creating some kind of soup...let's see we'll give them some of this, a dash of that, maybe a little of this here and oh, that over there looks good, let's give them some of that too. His soil, soil, is like 4.5 and god only knows what the npk of his dr. frankenstein mixtures is??? He is stuck on the more is better idea and I can mix my own soil idea. Last grow was horrible and this grow is now killed.

I recently read in Urban Garden the worst part about bad growers, most of them don't or won't realize it's themselves.

This is not a criticism of him personally. I've known him for over fifteen years. It's just more of a sharing to give everyone a good chuckle. I just got off the phone with him and he's 'adjusting' his set-up. I can't seem to convince him that eighty five at canopy level is getting into the danger area, he just doesn't seem to get it, he blames the soil and rightly so, but he won't listen when I tell him, even if your soil was perfect, eighty five, six and seven is going to stunt their growth. He finally gave in and admitted I was probably correct.

Time to see the girls, lights are on and it starts day two of 12/12. One thing I have noticed about myself concerning growing. My ideas and thoughts of what I'm going to do, change from day to day. I was not going to flower them until this upcoming weekend, instead I flipped them last night.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 4, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Uptown New Orleans is in the building!!! Thats where im from and lived there for 23ish years but now live in colorado to keep my ass out of jail by being legal... The N.O will always be home I guess you gotta make sacrifices to keep out of this fkd up system the U.S has goin on.


Sad but true. My ex is from Lou-zee-anna, met some really nice folks there, ate my first catfish at my first outdoor fish fry there, and I'm thinking catfish, ugh. It was great and so was the gumbo and jambalaya. Those folks could cook. That's one helluva' switch whodat, how you like living there and how long you been there now?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2010)

So cal here. Born n raised is San Diego... pretty damn close to Mexico I was. Rather embarrasing I don't speak Spanish fluently. Spent little over 5 years in East LA (felt like home). Now I'm in the beautiful San Bernardino Mountains.

I'm going the opposite of Whodat. Pretty soon I'm relocating to Pennsylvania farm country... they don't look too kindly on growing there. Oh well, we'll figure it out.

I got family in NE lousianna, near shreveport. I'm visiting there soon... gonna fly into TX and rent a car, visit some of my RIU peeps along the way. 

I've met 8 fellow RIU members so far. From all over the country and world. All good folks. Everyone I've met is just great. Love you guys.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are a few pics from the journal update. Like 40 pics in the actual update including my ghetto flower/breeding room. And mad props to DST, Whodat, HookedonC, DRGreen, Hole, Strictly, 1badmas, DazedD, CheechZ, and all the other bad ass grows I didnt mention on here. Everybodys shit is looking top notch.















Blue Kush










Piss


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 4, 2010)

NYC!! Its ok ..theres nowhere else like it..and the city is jus more advanced than alot of other places..but the city fits me perfect "if u can make it here u can make it anywhere"
I have some new pics for the 600..im gonna see if i can find the good camera and take some real pics..i can see the frost coming in sunday will make 4 weeks of flower
Integra21..is that cat piss ..ive smoked it a few times not as potent as i would like and the high didnt last as long but the smell alone made everything right..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

I just posted this in Integras journal and thought I would share with the 600- HOW TO SHIP CLONES----
http://www.marijuana-ro.com/grow-faq/cloning/how-can-i-package-clones-for-shipping-when-customs-will-not-be-involved.html


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Sad but true. My ex is from Lou-zee-anna, met some really nice folks there, ate my first catfish at my first outdoor fish fry there, and I'm thinking catfish, ugh. It was great and so was the gumbo and jambalaya. Those folks could cook. That's one helluva' switch whodat, how you like living there and how long you been there now?


Iv been in C.O for 4-5? months now and its no new orleans but has its perks. The whether is incredible and the MOUNTAINS are fking amazing!!! I still miss N.O soooo bad but what can you do Pleas no more talk of the foooood!!! I miss the food and music and the night life WOW the night life..... Thanks you got me day dreaming again... oh and cant forget about my SAINTS.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

Integra- Im gonna harvest on saturday, what about you?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> NYC!! Its ok ..theres nowhere else like it..and the city is jus more advanced than alot of other places..but the city fits me perfect "if u can make it here u can make it anywhere"
> I have some new pics for the 600..im gonna see if i can find the good camera and take some real pics..i can see the frost coming in sunday will make 4 weeks of flower
> Integra21..is that cat piss ..ive smoked it a few times not as potent as i would like and the high didnt last as long but the smell alone made everything right..


 Its Catpiss crossed with Norther lights. I have smoked a different pheno of it many times and its pretty killer gear. Not as strong as the Blue Kush, but still mouth watering and really messes you up good. I'll have a better description when its smoke report time though, because this was the first flower of this mother(pheno) and I dont really know what to expect. The other 2 never turned purple even when they were outside in the cold.


whodatnation said:


> Integra- Im gonna harvest on saturday, what about you?


 Either Saturday or Sunday. I havent decided yet. And if I dont like the trichs, I'll push it back and continue to flush.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> So cal here. Born n raised is San Diego... pretty damn close to Mexico I was. Rather embarrasing I don't speak Spanish fluently. Spent little over 5 years in East LA (felt like home). Now I'm in the beautiful San Bernardino Mountains.
> 
> I'm going the opposite of Whodat. Pretty soon I'm relocating to Pennsylvania farm country... they don't look too kindly on growing there. Oh well, we'll figure it out.
> 
> ...


Moving to Lancaster are we? Gonna' get you a horse and buggy? I was born and raised in philly. Like you jig, I don't have the paranoia some of the people on RIU have. I would love to meet a few of the people on this thread...more than a few, and I won't forget the lotto thing either. People like us who do what we do, can't possibly be all bad.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 4, 2010)

Integra, as usual, very, very nice. Whodat, lookin' real good, very nice grow. Good budtending guys.


----------



## alex420cali (Aug 4, 2010)

OMyGOSH AMS has changed so much the last 2 weeks. Shes ready to cut, i'll give her 1-2 more weeks for that extra juice. Check this hoe out her name is Elizabeth


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Moving to Lancaster are we? Gonna' get you a horse and buggy? I was born and raised in philly. Like you jig, I don't have the paranoia some of the people on RIU have. I would love to meet a few of the people on this thread...more than a few, and I won't forget the lotto thing either. People like us who do what we do, can't possibly be all bad.


I 2 wouldnt mind meeting a fellow grower or 2..and paranoia in nyc is a funny thing..ive been in situation where i REALIZED i had no friends..and its expensive in the long wrong..lawyer fees and bail aint no joke..city people will rat u out in a fucking heart beat..but u have some (like myself) who can stand there own ground..im pretty sure its like that everywhere but comin from a place where u have 2 hide weed in your shoe(ssshh dont tell) or anywhere u can for that matter what can u expect?..as long as everyman can hold there own ..I would love 2 meet another grower ..who else can understand this passion i have 

Im growing G13 labs diesel and i noticed the leaves changing colors..not like a deffciency or burn but the outher tips of the older leaves..the new ones that r maturing are kinda doing the same thing..there getting the leather look and yellow/greenish on the older leaves..im wondering its it normal on all there plants


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Here are a few pics from the journal update. Like 40 pics in the actual update including my ghetto flower/breeding room. And mad props to DST, Whodat, HookedonC, DRGreen, Hole, Strictly, 1badmas, DazedD, CheechZ, and all the other bad ass grows I didnt mention on here. Everybodys shit is looking top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Integra you got some good bud there,like the look of that blue kush!! The Piss?lol whats that taste like?who's breed is that? 
Like the setup, you cover the ducting yourself or did it come like that?



whodatnation said:


> I just posted this in Integras journal and thought I would share with the 600- HOW TO SHIP CLONES----
> http://www.marijuana-ro.com/grow-faq/cloning/how-can-i-package-clones-for-shipping-when-customs-will-not-be-involved.html


just read that post.. looks good to me ..pity im in da uk though, most of you lot seem to be from the states.Its hard to get reliable cutts most of the time..


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Here are a few pics from the journal update. Like 40 pics in the actual update including my ghetto flower/breeding room. And mad props to DST, Whodat, HookedonC, DRGreen, Hole, Strictly, 1badmas, DazedD, CheechZ, and all the other bad ass grows I didnt mention on here. Everybodys shit is looking top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> I just posted this in Integras journal and thought I would share with the 600- HOW TO SHIP CLONES----
> http://www.marijuana-ro.com/grow-faq/cloning/how-can-i-package-clones-for-shipping-when-customs-will-not-be-involved.html





alex420cali said:


> OMyGOSH AMS has changed so much the last 2 weeks. Shes ready to cut, i'll give her 1-2 more weeks for that extra juice. Check this hoe out her name is Elizabeth


looking good alex.. whats your set up?


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Aug 4, 2010)

fantastic! thats a looking great! gonna let her go another week enven with all the amber? are the trichomes milky white? just seems like shes about ready...a few more weeks may cause degregation......

but who cares, thats just awesome.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 4, 2010)

I grew up in san diego, and have lived all over southern california, from palm springs to los angeles. I live in the mountains of southern california now, and dont plan on leaving california ever. Ive taken my harley from california to georgia, and although I loved the south, it isnt california.

Headsup-I clone using 1 1/2" rockwool cubes under a humi-dome. I stick my cuts in hormex for a minute or two, then dip the rockwool in a solution of clonex (10ml per quart) that is phed to 5.5 .


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 4, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I grew up in san diego, and have lived all over southern california, from palm springs to los angeles. I live in the mountains of southern california now, and dont plan on leaving california ever. Ive taken my harley from california to georgia, and although I loved the south, it isnt california.
> 
> Headsup-I clone using 1 1/2" rockwool cubes under a humi-dome. I stick my cuts in hormex for a minute or two, then dip the rockwool in a solution of clonex (10ml per quart) that is phed to 5.5 .


How long b4 u see roots?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 4, 2010)

depends on the strain. my og kush roots between 9-14 days, while the bannana og takes 10-18.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Integra you got some good bud there,like the look of that blue kush!! The Piss?lol whats that taste like?who's breed is that?
> Like the setup, you cover the ducting yourself or did it come like that?
> 
> 
> ...


 It is a local growers strain the is Cat Piss x Northerlights. Smells like musky citris. Really a real pleasant smell that just makes your mouth water. The taste kinda matches the smell, but I have never smoked this pheno of it so It could be different. Wont know for sure until its done. And I wrapped the ducts, figured it was well worth it to do it myself and have the duct cost less than half of the price of the stuff that is white already. Got 25ft of 6" insulated black duck and used about $5 worth of panda and duct tape for a total cost of about $35(including clamps) instead of the same stuff from the grow store in white for $75.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 5, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> depends on the strain. my og kush roots between 9-14 days, while the bannana og takes 10-18.


Banana og sounds good..ive been lookin for that and some true lemon larry
I can deal with a 10 day rooting time but after 2 weeks my patience would be finished


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, those shoes of yours. Here is another word that I believe to be truly american that I just love. When I was growing up, we called those types of shoes 'sneakers'. People here in the south of america call them tennis shoes or tennies.


Sneakers is def an American word, we use the term Trainers mainly, or Sannies.



Heads Up said:


> Being the curious type, where is everyone from? I think it would be cool if we had every continent represented on the six hundred.
> 
> For all those who don't know, I live in florida. Hot, humid, muggy, florida. I am sick to death of having a heat index of over a hundred every day of the summer...and our summer lasts forever. Here you hear a lot of transplants say they miss the different seasons of the year. Well I had an old time florida guy once tell me that he didn't understand. He said we have four seasons here in florida, we have early summer, mid summer, late summer and next summer. Today wasn't too bad, it only felt like a hundred and five in the shade.
> 
> Who has heat problems?


Scotland and The Netherlands in the House, oh and I suppose South Africa if you count my wife and the second home we are planning to buy down there!!!



Heads Up said:


> Question. You hydro guys and all those who use hydro/aero to clone. What do you guys use in your res for a cloning solution? I know they make the stuff, I've seen several hundred brands.
> 
> I remember reading, distantly remember, it's either P or K that helps to form roots. If that's the case why not just put a shot of something like tiger bloom into your res? Wouldn't it be cheaper than buying a ready made cloning solution?


It's all about marketing, I was commenting on this on another post on RIU. All these products with different n-p-k, essentially there are a limited number of nutrients a plant needs, and a limited number of macro nutrients. By carefully mixing you can achieve what you need with probably a max of 2-3 products, imo. Using ratios etc you can achieve whatever n-p-k ratio you need.



whodatnation said:


> Uptown New Orleans is in the building!!! Thats where im from and lived there for 23ish years but now live in colorado to keep my ass out of jail by being legal... The N.O will always be home I guess you gotta make sacrifices to keep out of this fkd up system the U.S has goin on.


I know the feeling....one of the reasons I left Scotland.



Integra21 said:


> Here are a few pics from the journal update. Like 40 pics in the actual update including my ghetto flower/breeding room. And mad props to DST, Whodat, HookedonC, DRGreen, Hole, Strictly, 1badmas, DazedD, CheechZ, and all the other bad ass grows I didnt mention on here. Everybodys shit is looking top notch.


I agree Integra, yours included!! 600 watt growers are the shizznit!





alex420cali said:


> OMyGOSH AMS has changed so much the last 2 weeks. Shes ready to cut, i'll give her 1-2 more weeks for that extra juice. Check this hoe out her name is Elizabeth


We like Betty, she's a stunner Alex!!!



strictly seedleSs said:


> depends on the strain. my og kush roots between 9-14 days, while the bannana og takes 10-18.


My OG's are also quite slow on the uptake....

Pishing with rain here again, my outdoor girls will have to learn to swim soon!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

hahaha

[youtube]ANTDkfkoBaI[/youtube]


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 5, 2010)

I harvested all my Durban Poison have yet to weight it but it looks to be around 10 grams.
My Purple God Bud was chopped in section so the main cola is still on the plant and so are all the popcorn buds last night was my Friday so im happy i have so days off  But so far she yielded 18.7 grams when i get done chopping tonight ill take more pics





*Smoke Report*:
Purple God Bud
Purple God Bud smokes real smooth and the high is very energetic perfect for when you need a boost of energy which is just what i need working nights and all.














Durban Poison
The usual i cant say its the best durban ive had but its still tasty


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2010)

DST said:


> hahaha
> 
> [youtube]ANTDkfkoBaI[/youtube]


Sometimes I'm embarrased to be a human being. Jeez man. Is france a country? I mean I know I must be ignorant of some stuff too... but come on.

Nice looking buds Hotsause.

Integra... epic looking plants as always. Does perfection ever get boring? It's always great to look at from my end.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 5, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Banana og sounds good..ive been lookin for that and some true lemon larry
> I can deal with a 10 day rooting time but after 2 weeks my patience would be finished


lemon larry?? is that lemon OG? The OG cut i have is the larry cut (aka SFV cut). I have grown lemon OG, and the yield was good, but the strain stressed way to easy for me, even ended up with some seeds from a small heat issue. If two weeks is all it takes to lose your patience, then you must really enjoy the whole process. You can put clones in a cloning device, but I dont have any pumps or timers or anything to worry about when using rockwool.


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is Australia representin' Heads Up! This is white bubba at 8 weeks.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 5, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is Australia representin' Heads Up! This is white bubba at 8 weeks.


damn man them are some frosty fuckin nuggets! +rep


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 5, 2010)

That bubba looks nice Knightmare


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex, just curious, why elizabeth? No matter what name you call her, she's beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I grew up in san diego, and have lived all over southern california, from palm springs to los angeles. I live in the mountains of southern california now, and dont plan on leaving california ever. Ive taken my harley from california to georgia, and although I loved the south, it isnt california.
> 
> Headsup-I clone using 1 1/2" rockwool cubes under a humi-dome. I stick my cuts in hormex for a minute or two, then dip the rockwool in a solution of clonex (10ml per quart) that is phed to 5.5 .


Why such a low ph for the clones? I know nothing about cloning or hydro, but I do understand hydro setups run lower ph's. I don't understand why but I have read it many times. Anyone care to enlighten me as to why this is?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is Australia representin' Heads Up! This is white bubba at 8 weeks.


Hello Australia from North America. That's three continents folks...or maybe I should ask Kelly if Australia is a continent? It just goes to show you, you don't have to have an ounce of brains in your head to become wealthy. With an intellect like hers, if I had a daughter I certainly would want her to grow up to be just like Kelly. Watching that video, she could be the poster girl for dumb blondes.

Is Europe a continent or a country? Now I'm all confused.

Does anyone think we'll ever get anyone from Antarctica?

Good job on the bud, bud.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

Silverhaze, have you grown any silver haze? I have a super silver haze bean I'm saving.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

Just looking over some other threads and I want ya'll to know, we are one of the busiest threads on RIU. The responses for the amount of views is right up there with the busiest of threads as far as views versus responses. Lot's of people will look at a thread without responding. We haven't reached a hundred thousand views yet but we're close. We are almost as busy as the UK growers thread...and that's a whole country, not like france.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> here is australia representin' heads up! This is white bubba at 8 weeks.



wwwwooooooowwwwww


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

Hotsause, that god bud is just dripping with trichs. looks real tasty.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

OK guys here it is. Here is what you ask? The review I promised about the vaporizer my adopted son ordered...and no, I do not have an adopted son, he's a co-worker that might as well be my son. Anyway and as usual I drift, the vaporizer for anyone who is interested.

http://www.fouraceswholesale.com/cart/smoking-accessories-vaporizers-c-72_93.html?page=1&sort=2a&osCsid=6dead634e994fad1ff30c971cbdd1163


It's a volcano knock-off but for one hundred thirty five bucks and that includes shipping, it works real well. It arrived the other day without a mouthpiece, tuesday. I called them tuesday afternoon around two and the mouthpiece arrived today. From california to florida in a day and a half. I would recommed this to anyone who is interested in a vaporizer. It's an updated version of the first fuji, which I've read was a piece of junk. They supposedly got all the kinks straightened out with this model. For the money, it's the next best vaporizer I've smoked besides my own. Also on the next page, there is a mouthpiece replacement kit for an additional $17.50 I think it is. In my humble opinion, a worthwhile investment. Look at it like having back-up lamps.

This is also the place I got my vaporizer, sadly they no longer carry it. I've done business with them twice now and they have the best prices I've found on the net by far. I've seen this same model for as high as four hundred bucks.


Edit, again. Duh! It's the phantom, about halfway down the page.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just looking over some other threads and I want ya'll to know, we are one of the busiest threads on RIU. The responses for the amount of views is right up there with the busiest of threads as far as views versus responses. Lot's of people will look at a thread without responding. We haven't reached a hundred thousand views yet but we're close. We are almost as busy as the UK growers thread...and that's a whole country, not like france.


Some say the UK could actually be 4 countries, England, Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland......

I know we got England representing in here....anyone from our Island neighbours?

Anyhoo, off to spend some time with the women I married.

Nighty-night folks.

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

uk repping in the house. Got some busy ass threads on this here riu now lol


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hotsause, that god bud is just dripping with trichs. looks real tasty.


Thanks i finished cutting everything but the Popcorn Buds im wondering if i should let them go a little longer or just chop tonight. I have about 7 branches hanging in total the ones from the picture i took the other day are now in the jar. They felt a little wet to the touch just bearly and the stem snapped on almost all of them. Just bought my fiance a new laptop so it should be easier to put pics up and THANK YOU HEADS UP for replying to me lol I FEEL UNLOVED MY 600 BROTHAZZZZ THIS IS SPARTA DAMN IT


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 5, 2010)

headsup-the lower ph for rockwool is because rockwool has alkaline properties that raise your waters ph as soon as the two join. and after continous watering, the water itself raises do to the small pieces of rockwool in the reservoir. I try to keep the ph of my reservoir about 6.0-6.5, but my water is well water that seems to resist the acid I use to drop the ph. my ph climbs all by itself when brought down to 7.0 or lower, its a constant battle, and one reasons im looking into an RO system. or at least a sediment filter.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> headsup-the lower ph for rockwool is because rockwool has alkaline properties that raise your waters ph as soon as the two join. and after continous watering, the water itself raises do to the small pieces of rockwool in the reservoir. I try to keep the ph of my reservoir about 6.0-6.5, but my water is well water that seems to resist the acid I use to drop the ph. my ph climbs all by itself when brought down to 7.0 or lower, its a constant battle, and one reasons im looking into an RO system. or at least a sediment filter.



Ever think about not using rockwool? That seems like a battle I wouldn't want to have to constantly fight. Why not use jiffy pellets or those sponge like plugs, rapid rooters? I topped my arjan's haze and put it into one of those rapid rooters and sprayed it with tap water and it survived. I'm also not so sure about using RO water. I would stick to well water if I had it. My current grow until this week was with well water, stupid me forgot to go over my partners and fill my jugs this past weekend. RO takes everything out, even the trace minerals that our plants love. It's also one of the reasons I stick to soil, more forgiving than hydro plus many of the soils available today have some trace elements and minerals to start.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing to report really, just felt like taking some pics of the girls. I've left my metal halide in even though I flipped them into flower. I'm thinking of leaving it in until next sunday, that will be twelve days of 12/12. I'm attempting to keep the stretch at bay or at least reduce it with the blue light. I've just read it takes a plant three weeks to hit full flower anyway, so I figured why not try it and see what happens. I am so pleased with this grow so far. Hardly a sign of any nute burn anywere and by far this is just the healthiest overall looking grow to date. I'm hoping for some nice bud from these babies.

Anyway some pics of leaves.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nothing to report really, just felt like taking some pics of the girls. I've left my metal halide in even though I flipped them into flower. I'm thinking of leaving it in until next sunday, that will be twelve days of 12/12. I'm attempting to keep the stretch at bay or at least reduce it with the blue light. I've just read it takes a plant three weeks to hit full flower anyway, so I figured why not try it and see what happens. I am so pleased with this grow so far. Hardly a sign of any nute burn anywere and by far this is just the healthiest overall looking grow to date. I'm hoping for some nice bud from these babies.
> 
> Anyway some pics of leaves.


looking good Heads Up,
i love the look of veg plants,nice and green..


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 5, 2010)

headsup-The rockwool isn't my issue, the little pieces of rockwool in the res dont raise the ph very much. The water i have comes out of the tap above 7.5, so its pretty alkaline, and those alkaline minerals are what raises my ph continuously. I have seen alot of grows with well water that end up using a filter system. There is some nasty water around here, not my water table, but a few miles away you cant wash your clothes in the stuff. Iron, sulfur, bacteria, all kinds of stuff. Tall boys are handy, but with RO water you can fine tune the solution and grow some amazing buds. I will probably buy a tall boy and see what happens with my ph levels then. Soil indoors seems like alot of work. I built my operation around ease and the knowledge that i like to spend time away from home. so when i wanted to go to hawaii for a week, I didnt have to worry about anything besides a power outage.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Sometimes I'm embarrased to be a human being. Jeez man. Is france a country? I mean I know I must be ignorant of some stuff too... but come on.
> 
> Nice looking buds Hotsause.
> 
> Integra... epic looking plants as always. Does perfection ever get boring? It's always great to look at from my end.


 I havent had a perfect one yet, but Im glad you think it is. I always have small deficiencies and burns thoug and still havent had a grow with the co2 going for more than 3 weeks. But how they grow never getsboring, I spend much more time than is needed in there just staring and smelling on a pretty much daily basis. 


Heads Up said:


> Nothing to report really, just felt like taking some pics of the girls. I've left my metal halide in even though I flipped them into flower. I'm thinking of leaving it in until next sunday, that will be twelve days of 12/12. I'm attempting to keep the stretch at bay or at least reduce it with the blue light. I've just read it takes a plant three weeks to hit full flower anyway, so I figured why not try it and see what happens. I am so pleased with this grow so far. Hardly a sign of any nute burn anywere and by far this is just the healthiest overall looking grow to date. I'm hoping for some nice bud from these babies.
> 
> Anyway some pics of leaves.


 Those girls look super healthy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Is Europe a continent or a country? Now I'm all confused.


 u can't be serious??


looool soz mate i "walked" through the pages and saw the video >>>


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

very nice grows u guys have here. when i was growin indoor i was usin 250w hps, then 400w hps...and i quited indoor growin


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I harvested all my Durban Poison have yet to weight it but it looks to be around 10 grams.
> My Purple God Bud was chopped in section so the main cola is still on the plant and so are all the popcorn buds last night was my Friday so im happy i have so days off  But so far she yielded 18.7 grams when i get done chopping tonight ill take more pics
> 
> 
> ...


A bump for our unloved Hotsause and his sticky Durban Poisan.


What with the topic of water on here, does anybody use Rain Water for their plants? I am collecting rain water from my greenhouse, I have a water drum on my terrace. I use it mainly for my greenhouse but occassionally water the girls with it. There is different opinions about rain water. ONe guy I met in the Dam was shocked I was using rain water. But then I look about and see the amoun of green foliage and plants growing around Amsterdam I wonder what the big issue is....

I see people going on about their ph.....this is something i tend never to measure, just never felt the great need for it. Perhaps we are lucky and just have decent water. I also tend not to bother too much with leaving water out now either. Previously I would draw it 24-36 hours before use, now that I don't I really don't see any difference.

Not sure if anyone else feels the same....?1?!?

Sun is shining today.

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Some interesting history for you:

Amsterdam is a fairly liberal place, they have had open homosexuality since the Second World War. When the Nazis rounded up the Jews, they were given stars that they had to wear on their jackets. However, the gay men had to wear Pink Triangles instead. Today near the Westerkerk and the start of the traditional Jewish area, "The Jordaan" in Amsterdam, there lies the Homo-monument. This is in fact a large pink marble triangle that has been built into the ground.

So anyway, there is a big parade tomorrow and all the pretty boys get onto their boats that are made up like floats, and dance their little heads off. A friend of ours is bringing his boat out and we're gonna do some canal touring...weather permitting. When the official parade starts they close the canals.

And my old dear always said I was homophobic......

Link to one of the Gay Pride websites: http://www.amsterdamgaypride.nl/


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Who said "Pigs might fly"....well they do by all accounts, haha - I am watching you!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 6, 2010)

if u see any pork choppers, call dr greenthumb 
1-800-grow


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Who said "Pigs might fly"....well they do by all accounts, haha - I am watching you!


HAHAHAHA- yes


----------



## alex420cali (Aug 6, 2010)

more ams pics under 600 watt hps.




Horrible! My photo upload quality is ugly when uploaded here. look at my plant here in high quality pictures with full resolution....
http://www.supergrowplants.com/Forums/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=541&p=4518#p4518


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Lekker ma bru!!!


alex420cali said:


> more ams pics under 600 watt hps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the place were the good Porn comes from is where it's at....


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 6, 2010)

L M A O ! ! !  i live in art zone*


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> L M A O ! ! !  i live in war zone


hahahaha, better get yer teflon out cheetah...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol!!!!!!!!! Hobbits!!!!!! This is awesome, i need a poster.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Lol!!!!!!!!! Hobbits!!!!!! This is awesome, i need a poster.


that one did make me giggle.....

the drugs and super models aka south america is hilarious as well....and Bjork's island, ahahaha


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Who said "Pigs might fly"....well they do by all accounts, haha - I am watching you!


LMFAO YESS NOW THAT IS A CLASSIC lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2010)

DST said:


> that one did make me giggle.....
> 
> the drugs and super models aka south america is hilarious as well....and Bjork's island, ahahaha


Thanks for the avatar............. Maybe more vikings??????LOL

EDIT: and the desktop,,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

well peeps its been a long time since i posted but i still love the 600. ill drop a pic up in this mofo when theres something worthy showing, seeing what you guys post is enough to give an fella inadequacy complex.

600 have a bitchin weekend!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 6, 2010)

DST said:


> A bump for our unloved Hotsause and his sticky Durban Poisan.
> 
> 
> What with the topic of water on here, does anybody use Rain Water for their plants? I am collecting rain water from my greenhouse, I have a water drum on my terrace. I use it mainly for my greenhouse but occassionally water the girls with it. There is different opinions about rain water. ONe guy I met in the Dam was shocked I was using rain water. But then I look about and see the amoun of green foliage and plants growing around Amsterdam I wonder what the big issue is....
> ...


I have read it put this way DST about water. If you can drink it, it's probably ok for your plants. This grow, I have not measured my ph once. Not in my soil and not in my liquids. Plants look the best so far out of all my grows. I've also recently read that some chlorine in your water is actually good for the plants. If you read enough stuff, you'll find contradictory statements about things you thought you knew to be true.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a pic of my current grow.

Doing five "Red Dragon" plants in a 48"x48"x60" growbox with a 600 watt mH & HPS set up.
Growing in a mix of 40% Ocean Forest, 40% sphagnum peat moss and 20% perlite.
Germinated directly in soil using 4" square starter pots, transplanted to 3.3 gallon round pots and started LST when enough time for the roots to expand had been given.
Unfortunately for my plants, I got sick and then hurt my back to the point where I slacked off on moving the light fixtures up in a timely manner (the first 35 days of vegging were under 480 watts of 48" T12 lights).
There was some minor leaf damage on a few of the leaves when the lights where left to touch them for too long, though nothing too bad. 

My back is much better, so I'm finally able to tend to my herbs in the manner that they deserve to be cared for! 

The plants tips have grown to where they are loosely clipped to the rim of the pots and are wrapped about 3 to 4 inches around the rim so far.
Gave them their first taste of nutes with last night's watering (Pure Blend Pro, Berry Sweet, Liquid Karma) so I should see an increase in growth rate since they're also under the mH HID now.
Will be taking some cuttings from the taller branches for clones (will be my first attempt at cloning), and to make the branches a little closer in size to each other as they flower by using the tallest branches for clones, as well as to clear the way for when the tips have grown full circle and it's time to top them and start flowering.
It's my first time trying the LST method, and am liking what see. 

My last harvest is holding strong (about 5 ounces, dry) and I believe I'll have enough to last me until my next harvest. 
It's heavy-duty couch lock material, and I've been enjoying the fruits of my labors prodigiously!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 6, 2010)

Wouldn't you know it, I come from the land where Jesus is and I'm sick to death of these bible thumpers coming to my door to try to 'save' me.

And freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 6, 2010)

One last thing before I sign off this morning. I changed out a piece of my ducting last night, while my lights were on. I cannot tell you guys what a pleasure these new rope ratchet light hangers are for moving your lights. It has got to be one of the easiest ways to raise or lower your lights. Less than twenty bucks a pair and it puts using chain to shame. If you do not have a good way to hang your lights or have trouble raising or lowering them, I cannot recommend enough these light hangers.

Rope ratchet light hangers. Get ya' a pair or two, you won't regret it.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 6, 2010)

OK I lied, one last thing. I want to thank one of my six hundred brothers for the beans. I've been wanting to try some headband and yesterday I received two headband beans along with a couple of other strains. Thank you my brother, you know who you are. All it takes is a little trust and we can supply each other with beans. As the curious old fart says....so many strains, so little time.

Gonna' have me a trainwreck.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have read it put this way DST about water. If you can drink it, it's probably ok for your plants. This grow, I have not measured my ph once. Not in my soil and not in my liquids. Plants look the best so far out of all my grows. I've also recently read that some chlorine in your water is actually good for the plants. If you read enough stuff, you'll find contradictory statements about things you thought you knew to be true.


Indeed, there is a lot of reading material out there and a lot of contradictory thoughts and views on this that and the next. I guess that's why I just go with the flow of the plants.
And that's what I figure. If it falls on the ground and everything else grows, why not use the water from the sky.



DoobieBrother said:


> Just a pic of my current grow.
> 
> 
> Doing five "Red Dragon" plants in a 48"x48"x60" growbox with a 600 watt mH & HPS set up.
> ...


Sweet DB!



Heads Up said:


> OK I lied, one last thing. I want to thank one of my six hundred brothers for the beans. I've been wanting to try some headband and yesterday I received two headband beans along with a couple of other strains. Thank you my brother, you know who you are. All it takes is a little trust and we can supply each other with beans. As the curious old fart says....so many strains, so little time.
> 
> Gonna' have me a trainwreck.


Slow down Casey!!! Have a good day Heads Up!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

dunno wot zone the united kingdoms in, there should be a binge drinkers zone.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 6, 2010)

Headsup-my first indoor grow I never read the ph and had 2 different nutes, one part for a veg nute, and one part for a flower nute. I used the nutes together, and got some nice buds. But whne you start adding more nutrients to your res, then your risk nutrient lockout do to the bad ph. If the ph is too low your roots will die off pretty quickly, if its too high, you will get lockout pretty quickly. But if you dont add "alot" of nutes to your res then ph might not matter that much. It might be like going to the dentist though, you dont actually have a cavity until the dentist says so. So if you never read your ph, maybe the ph is always perfect.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

I understnad ph with hydro or non soil based growing, however, I think when dealing with soil/coco organics etc, ph doesn't seem the most pressing matter...but then that's me.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you notice that the 600 has passed 100,000 views?


cof


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 6, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> lemon larry?? is that lemon OG? The OG cut i have is the larry cut (aka SFV cut). I have grown lemon OG, and the yield was good, but the strain stressed way to easy for me, even ended up with some seeds from a small heat issue. If two weeks is all it takes to lose your patience, then you must really enjoy the whole process. You can put clones in a cloning device, but I dont have any pumps or timers or anything to worry about when using rockwool.


 yea its lemon OG..but the larry cut is sfv..crossed with lemon larry..i was gonna get the cali connection ones but i hear they have straight lemon larry or something closer 2 it..but the one u were talking about is a a good candidate..and i jus mean that i can take 21 days and have some nice bushes from seed..that a clone that takes 14-18days 2 put some roots down..and cloners r expensive a good one atleast..with atleast 60 sites..id rather root them myself but if the cloner is gonna ceritfy me 5 extra days shaved off rooting time..ill take it..

Head Up-Not yet..i have some beans ive been collecting from diffrent breeders all SSH..i actually got addicted b4 i even thought about growin..i got a ounce one day in a whirlwind trade..and fell in love..waking up and smoking all these sour pungent kushes everyday..that one first sugar rush of a hit had me..i felt like everything was so good..it jus makes u feel good..and i was high forever..that sad part of this story is that i couldnt get anymore..i had 2 request it on cali trips..


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2010)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just a pic of my current grow.
> 
> Doing five "Red Dragon" plants in a 48"x48"x60" growbox with a 600 watt mH & HPS set up.
> Growing in a mix of 40% Ocean Forest, 40% sphagnum peat moss and 20% perlite.
> ...


Looking good bro. That Red Dragon is a strain that I was seriously considering for a long time. I am real interested in seeing how it turns out, so please keep posting updates and most importantly a smoke report. Keep up the good work and I hope your health improves.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Who said "Pigs might fly"....well they do by all accounts, haha - I am watching you!





Mr. Cheetah said:


> if u see any pork choppers, call dr greenthumb
> 1-800-grow


LOL.. im wid ya on that.. FDP


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 6, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> and i jus mean that i can take 21 days and have some nice bushes from seed..that a clone that takes 14-18days 2 put some roots down


but with seed you are not sure of the sex or phenotype, and the majority of my clones root before the 14 day period...the slackers get the extra time.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 6, 2010)

Casey Jones is watching his speed DST, thanks.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 6, 2010)

Strictly, I'm using soil, not hydro. I only want to know about hydro because I'm about to build a cloner when all the parts finally arrive. I'm waiting for the neoprene plugs and my pump, should be here monday. Let me be clear, I am no expert on growing, I'm a newb as far as I'm concerned. This is something like my sixth grow. I've tried to learn from each one and one of the things I learned rather rapidly, keep it simple stupid. I also read, read, read. Not all the time and not everyday but I read up on our subject. There are differing opinions about everything. The other thing I am trying to learn is to 'read' my plants, let them tell me if they need something or more of something. I feed them very light strength doses of nutes almost every day. One nute for grow and one for flower. If they are not being fed nutes then they are either getting cal-mag or liquid karma, which they get every once in a while. I'm noticing some early yellowing of my bottom fan leaves and I've just switched my light over. Tomorrow evening when the lights come on, they'll get a good does of grow nutes for some extra nitrogen. Other than that, they look great. I even took two of my plants over to my vietnam vet buddy's house this evening and they are now under the big hps in the sky.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 6, 2010)

I was over my buddy's house this evening checking out his girls under the sun, they look very nice. It was starting to get dark so it was hard to really see them. I can tell you guys this, he's going to have one cola about two feet long. The whole plant is nothing but one huge cola. There is no side branching. This thing is about three feet or so and it is already leaning from the weight of the bud. Barring any unforeseen tragedies, he's going to have some real huge bud. I am so impressed I brought two of my babies over to his yard this evening to finish doing their thing in the great outdoors. I'm a bit concerned taking them from an indoor environment and putting them into the sweltering heat, but what the hell, they are not the only two plants in the world. I'll try to remember my camera next time I visit which should be tomorrow, I left my grinder there tonight after my memory left.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 6, 2010)

got a question for club 600, how close can you run 2 600 hps in a 48" dual cooltube at 82-84f. and how much closer on a mover


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 6, 2010)

Heres more pics my B.F.F. is looking really good i chopped a sample nug and it smells very Skunky im still trying to figure out what B.F.F. could stand for any ideas on skunky sativas? Heres some pics of more cut buds including my main cola


















My B.F.F.









and my newly chopped buds upstairs in my closet




BFF in the back


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2010)

Hotsause

Beautiful ladies. 
Well done!


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Hotsause
> 
> Beautiful ladies.
> Well done!
> ...


I concur!!! Nice Job, no ide what BFF stand for, I kniow that BFG stands for Big Friendly Giant...perhas is stand for Brain Fukkin Fry.....looks like it might do that, haha.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 7, 2010)

DST said:


> I concur!!! Nice Job, no ide what BFF stand for, I kniow that BFG stands for Big Friendly Giant...perhas is stand for Brain Fukkin Fry.....looks like it might do that, haha.


lol Im pretty sure Its Big Bud crossed with something but i honestly have no fucking clue lol. O well this plant has grown on me literally i hated it now i love it. Tomorrow im going to spray her down for the remaining PM remove my PGB remains and let her finish up


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> lol Im pretty sure Its Big Bud crossed with something but i honestly have no fucking clue lol. O well this plant has grown on me literally i hated it now i love it. Tomorrow im going to spray her down for the remaining PM remove my PGB remains and let her finish up


Good luck with the PM, H!!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 7, 2010)

BigFunkyFresh? Idk, that's what came to mind when I saw it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

hahah i always thought it was best friend forever which looking at that i could see why!


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 7, 2010)

Well yea, there's that.But that bud is big and funky and fresh so I called it appropriately.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

hahah reminds me of the chinese kid in how high for some reason


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

A few shots from my updates

john doe


DPQ


Thelma Headband


Cheese:


Chemchiesel:



OG Kush


Hello bright light....


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Heres more pics my B.F.F. is looking really good i chopped a sample nug and it smells very Skunky im still trying to figure out what B.F.F. could stand for any ideas on skunky sativas? Heres some pics of more cut buds including my main cola


BFF stands for best friends forever lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good bro. That Red Dragon is a strain that I was seriously considering for a long time. I am real interested in seeing how it turns out, so please keep posting updates and most importantly a smoke report. Keep up the good work and I hope your health improves.


Will be posting updates in this thread until it's cured & primo.

And if you get a chance to grow some Red Dragon, I highly (pun totally intended) recommend it! 
It has a good yield, is really potent.
It's also a plant that definitely needs 10 weeks to finish flowering. 
Also, though the trichomes tell you when you should harvest, regarding a brain high or a couch-locked body high, the pistils don't turn to their trademarked red-brown until they've been dried & cured.

Anyways, am sub'd to this thread and will be checking in frequently, and will be posting updates as the grow progresses.

Am blown away by your grows, and the grows of many others in this thread! 
Just makes me try harder to get closer to being able to pull off what you guys can do with your plants.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 7, 2010)

guys i have a question... im going out to buy another 600 today .. for my tent.. its week 4 flower though and most of the indica dom plants have nice buds.. some of the sativa dom plants are pretty pathetic tbh.. will i see good effects by adding a second 600 or is it too late for that?

if it boosts my yeild or helps my plants grow ill add it now but if its too late ill save power and use 2 next grow. 

cheers.. 

oh and i love that John Doe DST

oh one more thing .. i have buds that in places are only 8inch from the bare bulb .. doent feel too warm when i put my hand at that distance... think they will be ok ?


----------



## The Good Doctor (Aug 7, 2010)

A new strain to read about if you want. . . 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/355653-new-strain-true-new-offering.html


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 7, 2010)

Speaking of new strains, how many of you guys collect pollen from a male plant to make your own beans? My second attempt at growing I crossed a thc bomb male with thc bomb females and crystal females. Those beans gave me jessica and my mutant, two outstanding plants.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 7, 2010)

Days, I wouldn't run out and buy another light. I would see what happens to those sativas at the end. Remember they run weeks behind your indicas in bud formation. If at the end of your grow you are not satisfied with the results, then you can buy another light for your next grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey fellow Roger 600 Watters. I had a little work to do early this morning (when I'm usually asleep). Twas a beautiful morn in the mountains and I thouht I'd share. You'd never guess there are millions of people in those pics... just at the bottom of the hill, amongst the smog. Nashty stuff.

And yeah bro... I'd put the other 600 in. Make that sheit frosty as can be.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2010)

DST said:


> A few shots from my updates
> 
> john doe
> 
> ...


such an inspiration.....
such nice plants.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2010)

his must be "LALA land"


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2010)

befor

after

head shot

lil ones

bubba j and grapeape from a shop,
og #18 from my room


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 7, 2010)

OG is a dense bud, I love that strain. beautiful plants genuity.

I will have some dried pics around tuesday. One of my OGs stressed and went hermie, but it must have happened mid grow, and I only got a few seeds developing. But i've found about 5 viable beans so far, and they will be sent to some friends across the country. OG x Blue Dream....Wet Dream perhaps?


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 7, 2010)

This is my Green Crack jarred and curing. I got a total weight of 173.5 g from my 3 girls.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 7, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> This is my Green Crack jarred and curing. I got a total weight of 173.5 g from my 3 girls.
> View attachment 1085936View attachment 1085938View attachment 1085940View attachment 1085941View attachment 1085943


 Great harvest Cheech, Hows the smoke? I have had a few different people tell me that my Piss looks like their Green Crack.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice haul there zilla.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 7, 2010)

For anyone who has some beans lying around that they feel the desire to share, I want everyone to know I'm more than willing to receive them. Genuity's shot of his little ones in the oven gave me the thought. As soon as I finish my afternoon coffee, I'm heading over to my buddy's house to get some pics of his outdoor grow.

Nice finish there hotsauce...and jig, what altitude do you grow at? You guys who grow in elevated places, like the mountains, not the top of your closet, do you notice an appreciable difference than plants grown at a lower altitude?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 7, 2010)

So now for my Final Weight of my Purple God Bud there are still a few nugs drying and alot of Popcorn buds still on the plant im throwing away because of all the Powedery Mildew but still i think i did OK not good though. 

Final Weight Is 40.4 Grams of Purple God Bud
Durban Poison 10 Grams
BFF Unknown Yet she still has about 3 weeks but shes gonna be the big yielder


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 7, 2010)

As promised, here are the newest pics from my vietnam vet buddy. I can't wait to see these things in a couple of months. We haven't come close to the 12/12 mark in my neck of the woods and some of his girls are just flowering away like it's nobodies business. This is a guy with next to no experience in growing.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 7, 2010)

genuity,hotsause, cheezila, youve got some good looking buds .. Wishin had a jar like that right now!! Hope mine come up the standards you guys have set...

Wk 7 flower, added cooltube plants loving the side light as its lower than the others..View attachment 1086631View attachment 1086632View attachment 1086633View attachment 1086634


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2010)

Harvest time! Got a long night of chillin drinkin smokin and music ...


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 7, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Harvest time! Got a long night of chillin drinkin smokin and music ...


thats a combo that equals a great night. enjoy that dank mane


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

Great stuff guys, just great!!! Just brings a tear of happiness and joy to my eye to think of all the great herb out there. And it's us thats ON IT!!!!

Thanks for sharing it all on the 600!!!!! GET IN THERE!

Peace, DST

PS: I have thought of a way to pay some of you back for making this such a great thread, will post up in a while....


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

So this is what I am offering to the following 600 member (and please if I have forgoten you, it's only because you haven't posted very frequently I went through our contributors over the last few pages.....

so:
HeadsUp
1BMM
Jigfrsh
Genuity
Whodatnation
Hotsauase
Integra
Mr West
Don G and Ton
Hooked on Chronics
COF
Chechzilla
Silverhazefiend
dr green dre
BongKong420
Daze to Haze
Alex420

(as I said, sorry if I forgot anyone.)

So, first we need to vote on what seeds you want me to buy. They need to be regulars BTW!!!! I will then purchase and post a seed to everyone who wants to join in. I know not everyone will!!! (I AM HOPING ANYWAY) And then we get our grows on. We all start the same day, same method, etc......

Let me know what you think.

Peace, DST

apologies to anyone who joins the 600 thread from now on...it's only previous posters that are included in this. Sit back, smoke a  and watch instead.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> So this is what I am offering to the following 600 member (and please if I have forgoten you, it's only because you haven't posted very frequently I went through our contributors over the last few pages.....
> 
> so:
> HeadsUp
> ...


 Are you shooting for everyone growing the same strain in our own setups but with flower and veg times the same for comparison? Or are you saying you want us all to grow identically to each other. I am very limited on the use on normal grow methods(no soil, need a scrog for height reasons, ect) As long as it's our own setups, I would love to participate, but the time tables would have to allow for clones to be grown, so I could do an entire light with said strain, since all the plants under one light share a single 5 gal res, and different strains=different nutrient requirements=poor yield for me. Let me know what you have in mind, I have plenty of strain suggestions, I keep a list of about 20 just sitting at all times.


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 8, 2010)

I feel forgotten! LOL Its all good DST.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

My first nomination...

Chocolate Rain
http://www.sanniesshop.com/chocolate-rain.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2010)

hell yeah i'm down D but im sure you knew that haha 

suggestions hmm to not break the bank i would probably suggest a classic that way those that don't wish to give addresses could buy themselves a bean!? maybe a seperate poll thread once we get some suggestions up?

northern lights
bubblegum 
sensi star

whatever gets chosen, big thanks to DST. the 600 rocks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Harvest time! Got a long night of chillin drinkin smokin and music ...


effin nice harvest whodat!!! primo


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> I feel forgotten! LOL Its all good DST.


ok, we got another member requesting entry, soz n1 (my bad - i think is what you say)


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Are you shooting for everyone growing the same strain in our own setups but with flower and veg times the same for comparison? Or are you saying you want us all to grow identically to each other. I am very limited on the use on normal grow methods(no soil, need a scrog for height reasons, ect) As long as it's our own setups, I would love to participate, but the time tables would have to allow for clones to be grown, so I could do an entire light with said strain, since all the plants under one light share a single 5 gal res, and different strains=different nutrient requirements=poor yield for me. Let me know what you have in mind, I have plenty of strain suggestions, I keep a list of about 20 just sitting at all times.


Ok, I knew there would be some complication, I am down with whatever you want to do. I was thinking more, pop the bean in, few weeks veg, then straight into flower....don't want to be too old and grey before it finishes...haha. How about a little soil pot next to your set up, (I am sure you could squeeze an ickle one in there. And you could still LST it to keep the height down?!?!



Integra21 said:


> My first nomination...
> 
> Chocolate Rain
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/chocolate-rain.html


"a bar of dark bitter chocolate with some sour cream could fit the taste.".....

mmmn, I love chocolate!!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hell yeah i'm down D but im sure you knew that haha
> 
> suggestions hmm to not break the bank i would probably suggest a classic that way those that don't wish to give addresses could buy themselves a bean!? maybe a seperate poll thread once we get some suggestions up?
> 
> ...


I was also thinking of one of the classics...enables me to pop down to the shops and buy them as well, hahaha. But then I am sure I could get most varieties new and old in the various seed company shops around the Dam.

So far we got
chocolate rain
northern lights
bubblegum 
sensi star

Has anyone every tried Gucci? I got a sample bong yesterday...cheese and kush apparantly...the weed I sampled needed cured a bit more, tasted a bit like a washing up liquid smell, so I put that down to curing/chemicals perhaps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2010)

ah i forget your in the mecca of pot fiends! kush cheese sounds good. but really 'gucci' hahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2010)

We could all do same strain in each of our own different set-ups, this way we could almost corner a strain in what system it works best in one run.... Make sense?


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> ok, we got another member requesting entry, soz n1 (my bad - i think is what you say)


It is all good DST. I am going to sit this one out due to Australian customs, aus. air mail, royal air mail are on my last nerve right now. Funny thing is i have a pack of chocolate rain from sannies. That is a very good group of guys you have assembled there DST. It will be interesting seeing everyone growing there way and the ending results. Coco vs. DWC vs. Soil.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> but really 'gucci' hahaha


I know, sad isn't it...



whodatnation said:


> We could all do same strain in each of our own different set-ups, this way we could almost corner a strain in what system it works best in one run.... Make sense?


Sounds like a plan. 

Mine will be in a pot with coco, but special coco that was first rubbed on the thighs of young beautiful island maidens, and a pot made from yet to be disclosed material that quadruples the root growth and produces water so you don't need to feed, the grow will be upside down in a floating air lock, hopefully utilising zero gravity giving growth limitless potential so that the little suckers fruit will be the size of water melons.....sounds good.....ooooeee I am a bit stoned,

actually, I'll probably just grow the normal way I do. lol



n1knightmare said:


> It is all good DST. I am going to sit this one out due to Australian customs, aus. air mail, royal air mail are on my last nerve right now. Funny thing is i have a pack of chocolate rain from sannies. That is a very good group of guys you have assembled there DST. It will be interesting seeing everyone growing there way and the ending results. Coco vs. DWC vs. Soil.


Me and the wife watch that programme Border Security, with all the Chinese getting grabbed at Oz customs with dead Shrews tied to sticks and deep fried tigers paws (the sickos) stuffed in their overflowing suitcases of weird and weonderfull things....fuck those people are just...I don't want to say it.

Off to see if my wife has arisen.

Peace,

D


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2010)

Put me down like syndrome


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 8, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> got a question for club 600, how close can you run 2 600 hps in a 48" dual cooltube at 82-84f. and how much closer on a mover


tuff question huh?maybe this will get yer attention


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 8, 2010)

Im down we should search for a Cotton Candy seed i want to grow that strain soooooooo bad Anybody ever had it i haven't but ive heard GOOD SHIT

Heres a few seed choices i like 
Bubblegum 4 sure

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/secret-valley-seeds-jamaican-grape/prod_1693.html 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-grapefruit/prod_1336.html


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

DST
helluva idea!
I favor the sensi star-it's one I have been admiring for awhile.

Integra
The chocolate rain is a lovely plant, easy to grow with a good yield and a good high-stoned combination. It was well received by those who it was given to. The taste is of a bitter-sweet dark chocolate.
Please excuse the plant, it was just recovering from a major attack of spider mites.

Whodat
Swwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttt!


cof
View attachment 1087196View attachment 1087197View attachment 1087198


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> So this is what I am offering to the following 600 member (and please if I have forgoten you, it's only because you haven't posted very frequently I went through our contributors over the last few pages.....
> 
> so:
> HeadsUp
> ...


im in their like a G-string on a fat bitch.......
growing-smokeing-chating all in the 600,
now thats unity.

thighs of young beautiful island maidens......now that sounds good.


----------



## spyvy (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Brothers I am a new 600 watt Guy . Came from CFL grows .

I started off useing cfl`s and well Here I am . I just started a new grow with a new lighting system I went with this set up . 
Now these pics are from last week . The black pots were at 2 weeks The white pots are 5 days old . This week they are 3 weeks in the black pots I will have to get newer pics But I ran the 400 watt MH at 50% 300 watts / This week I switched over to The HPS at 430 watts 75% . Then i will go 100% With the HPS today at 600 watts Impressive results thus far compared to the last cfl grow I am so in The 600 club LOL 

1-Quantum 600w Dimmable Ballast
2-Xtrasun 6in Aircooled Reflector
3-Plantmax super Metal Halide 400 watt 
4- plantmax super High pressure sodium 600 watt 
5- walmart 200 cfm 6 inch fan


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

DST, thank you, great idea.

If I may make a suggestion, we all send you some dollars or yen, or ruples or whatever it is you need so you don't have to foot the bill by yourself for all of us.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, I knew there would be some complication, I am down with whatever you want to do. I was thinking more, pop the bean in, few weeks veg, then straight into flower....don't want to be too old and grey before it finishes...haha. How about a little soil pot next to your set up, (I am sure you could squeeze an ickle one in there. And you could still LST it to keep the height down?!?!
> 
> 
> "a bar of dark bitter chocolate with some sour cream could fit the taste.".....
> ...


DST..thanks big brother..im jus getting the message ..ive been so busy with the baby shower..its today BTW..i jus signed on so i wont have 2 do 10+ pages of reading later..and im glad i did!..after this run thats gonna be finished in a month..im gonna go full setup..dual flower..and veg..i would have more than enough space..i havent read all of the suggestions for strains so far..but i have been eyeing that chocolate rain for a long time..and that gucci sounds good and funny..and i love me some gucci..(nyc thing)


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm going with Jack 47, a cross of jack herer x ak 47.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds/sweet-seeds-jack-47-feminized/prod_870.html

I know this link shows feminized seeds but maybe they can be found not feminized.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

One thing I have never seen discussed on the six hundred, breeders. Who are the good breeders out there? I personally have had real good success with DNA Genetics and their sister Reserva Privada.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Put me down like syndrome


okilydokily mr w!



sixstring2112 said:


> tuff question huh?maybe this will get yer attention


If you posted that in the 600 and someone didn't reply i am surprised but will apologise on behalf of all.

Well I hae a similar set up in a 2 cool tubes that are just around a metre in length, but I think when I re-do my set up I will put another cool tube in the middle to lengthen things out. The lights have around a 1 metre foot print so my thinking is keep them a metre apart. I also asked a question about lights being to close to each other, and due to lights being waves, do the waves cancel each other out, i.e an argument for keeping the lights further apart, again. just a few thoughs. New pic (could only view the first one, it was taking an age to load the second, will go back in a bit to view) Cheers for the post sixstring2112...



Hotsause said:


> Im down we should search for a Cotton Candy seed i want to grow that strain soooooooo bad Anybody ever had it i haven't but ive heard GOOD SHIT
> 
> Heres a few seed choices i like
> Bubblegum 4 sure
> ...


They will be added to the list of viables...remember, only regulars.



curious old fart said:


> DST
> helluva idea!
> I favor the sensi star-it's one I have been admiring for awhile.
> 
> ...


Nice, we like people selecting ones that are already selected, keeps the list down, haha



genuity said:


> im in their like a G-string on a fat bitch.......
> growing-smokeing-chating all in the 600,
> now thats unity.
> 
> thighs of young beautiful island maidens......now that sounds good.


Ooo-er, lol.



spyvy said:


> Hey Brothers I am a new 600 watt Guy . Came from CFL grows .
> 
> I started off useing cfl`s and well Here I am . I just started a new grow with a new lighting system I went with this set up .
> Now these pics are from last week . The black pots were at 2 weeks The white pots are 5 days old . This week they are 3 weeks in the black pots I will have to get newer pics But I ran the 400 watt MH at 50% 300 watts / This week I switched over to The HPS at 430 watts 75% . Then i will go 100% With the HPS today at 600 watts Impressive results thus far compared to the last cfl grow I am so in The 600 club LOL
> ...


Welcome lad, you are gonna enjoy growing with the 600 me thinks. Peace.



Heads Up said:


> DST, thank you, great idea.
> 
> If I may make a suggestion, we all send you some dollars or yen, or ruples or whatever it is you need so you don't have to foot the bill by yourself for all of us.


We can work something out I am sure.



silverhazefiend said:


> DST..thanks big brother..im jus getting the message ..ive been so busy with the baby shower..its today BTW..i jus signed on so i wont have 2 do 10+ pages of reading later..and im glad i did!..after this run thats gonna be finished in a month..im gonna go full setup..dual flower..and veg..i would have more than enough space..i havent read all of the suggestions for strains so far..but i have been eyeing that chocolate rain for a long time..and that gucci sounds good and funny..and i love me some gucci..(nyc thing)


Like the designers eh, lol, not sure if I could get gucci from the geez who has it. I can probably find out if we select that one.



Heads Up said:


> I'm going with Jack 47, a cross of jack herer x ak 47.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds/sweet-seeds-jack-47-feminized/prod_870.html
> 
> I know this link shows feminized seeds but maybe they can be found not feminized.


Well I though we woiuld do regulars, but upon thinking it means that all will get some bud....perhaps we can have a vote on that as well, hahaha, democracy, don't you love it.



Heads Up said:


> One thing I have never seen discussed on the six hundred, breeders. Who are the good breeders out there? I personally have had real good success with DNA Genetics and their sister Reserva Privada.


I have not dealt with many breaders but my fav beans came from dna so I certainly can't argue with where they get their plants to bread with.

Will update the list at some point in the near future.

Peace, DST



p.s the fence is 6 foot tall


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2010)

Spyvy.... welcome my friend. You have entered the best club around (in my mind at least). I hope you like making friends and having good times while discussing weed and life.

Heads up. I grow at about 5,000 feet up. Have no idea if that's what makes my plants so freaking awesome (i'm full of myself today). I haven't grown down at sea level so no comparision.... just the buds I smoke from down there. I like mine better... but I think I'm biased and pay a lot of attention to them while growing. Sorry not more of an opinion on it. I do know one thing. I got my last round of clones from the mother plant of a friend of mine. We grew the same strains at the same time. Both hydro and both around the same lighting. He actually wanted to pick up a lot of my finished product becuase he liked it way more than his. I think it's just the way we grow. I think I rock. Lol... egotistical bastart I am.

DST... LOVE THE IDEA bru. I'm in. I think growing in our styles would work best. Hopefully around the same time frames though to see the comparison. I don't know if you remember my attempt at soil. If I did that again, would be a sad use of gifted seeds. I had little sticks of plants. Looked like Charlie Browns christmas tree, haha.

Sign me up! You guys pick the strain, I'm down for whatever.

EDIT: I think we could just pick the breeder and strain and each order our own 10 pack or something. Saves you work and money. And the genetics should still be the same. I don't know though... I've never ordered or grown from seeds. Just have a bank of my own waiting to get used.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, I knew there would be some complication, I am down with whatever you want to do. I was thinking more, pop the bean in, few weeks veg, then straight into flower....don't want to be too old and grey before it finishes...haha. How about a little soil pot next to your set up, (I am sure you could squeeze an ickle one in there. And you could still LST it to keep the height down?!?!
> 
> 
> "a bar of dark bitter chocolate with some sour cream could fit the taste.".....
> ...


I dont know if you knew already or not, But Sannie is a local Amsterdam breeder. You might be able to just stop buy and pic them up. If you tell him what your doing he might even give you a special deal, he's a really cool, down to earth guy. His prices are pretty hard to beat too, even on the fem beans. I obviously already submitted my vote for Chocolate Rain(just sounds so tasty) but my second choice is probly the sensi star.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> So this is what I am offering to the following 600 member (and please if I have forgoten you, it's only because you haven't posted very frequently I went through our contributors over the last few pages.....
> 
> so:
> HeadsUp
> ...


I love the idea, thank you again for the offer. The first thing that comes to my mind, how are we all going to start at the same time? What if someone is into week four of flowering and they have no other place to put a plant into veg? Instead of us all starting at the same time how about we just do some ground rules. Grow in any style or any medium of your choosing, a set veg period, we just need to decide on how many weeks and then flowering and the plants will be done when the individual person growing it decides it's done. So the only thing set in stone is the veg period. I also suggest we send you some money and you get feminized beans, this way we all know our chances of having a female are real good. I'll kick in twenty dollars happily towards the cost. I'll even kick in even more if someone is short on the financial end. For three hundred forty bucks we can buy just about any beans we want and each have one.

The other point DST, and you know me long enough to know I'm not trying to be an arse, but some of us grow hydro and some soil or soiless, hence the suggestion of any medium.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

Integra, the idea of approaching a local breeder is an excellent idea and the part of telling him or her what we are doing, is brilliant.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

If we are trying to narrow it down, I'll throw my vote into the chocolate rain.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

I have grown the chocolate rain and extrema along with most of His inventory and the extrema is a much better smoke. That's the reason that I gave away the chocolate rain.
And if herijuana is your choice, I have a breeding happening this week and will have those available free to the 600 members.


cof


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 8, 2010)

Also keep in mind he also throws in chemd x true blueberry as freebies if you by chocolate rain.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Integra, the idea of approaching a local breeder is an excellent idea and the part of telling him or her what we are doing, is brilliant.


If we contacted them online and remained as online people then okay.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> If we contacted them online and remained as online people then okay.


I have been buying from Sannie for over a year and I can contact him about this if that is what ya'll want.



cof


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I have been buying from Sannie for over a year and I can contact him about this if that is what ya'll want.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


thanks cof that would be cool, lets see what strain we pick/vote for and then go from there. I will also take a look at sannies to see if there is something I fancy on there as well, although the chocolate rain sounds nice.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 8, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Also keep in mind he also throws in chemd x true blueberry as freebies if you by chocolate rain.


I think u can pick ur freebies..they have a few disel crosses that sound good
DST-whatever u decide is cool..whatever u say goes..i jus want us 2 decide on something..ive never grown any strains mentioned so it will be worthwhile wit any choice..i jus want us 2 grow some 600 dank..something FOR ONLY US 600s..something special..

p.s..WHERES THE 600 TAG..ghetto growers have a tag..can we have somebody help make us some tags..i think we need a brainstorming session for 600 tags..


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> I think u can pick ur freebies..they have a few disel crosses that sound good
> DST-whatever u decide is cool..whatever u say goes..i jus want us 2 decide on something..ive never grown any strains mentioned so it will be worthwhile wit any choice..i jus want us 2 grow some 600 dank..something FOR ONLY US 600s..something special..
> 
> p.s..WHERES THE 600 TAG..ghetto growers have a tag..can we have somebody help make us some tags..i think we need a brainstorming session for 600 tags..


no worries lad, 

do you mean like a Tag you would spray on a wall, or a written statement? We already have the little Roger light bulb...soz, not sure what you mean, been a long day smoking, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

For the un-initiated

https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showforum=14

and from his genetic pool we have
fem. 2 of each
killing field
shackzilla
hericles
uberkush
cheesebury haze
heriberi/shack-1
and from mota rebel-3 of each
sativa queen
green manalisha
double koosh
gryphon
23 out of 23 are pretty good results



cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey everybody. Just got back from a short but much needed vacation/camping trip. Had a few wonderful days out on the mighty mississippi river camping and fishing with the fam. Had a gang of reading to catch up on lol. Im liking this idea of a 600 club grow. That would kick ass DST. And like Headsup was saying i too am willing to help with some funds. I dont have a suggestion for a strain. I heard somebody talking of a strain called luke Skywalker. Cool sounding but having a hard time finding the bean source. Im happy with whatever the club suggests. 

Anyways I still got the ladies in flower and some are ready to get chopped. I will have to get out the jewelers loop to see. Catch yall when i have time to think. Crazy kids got me run ragged again. Peace 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I have grown the chocolate rain and extrema along with most of His inventory and the extrema is a much better smoke. That's the reason that I gave away the chocolate rain.
> And if herijuana is your choice, I have a breeding happening this week and will have those available free to the 600 members.
> 
> 
> cof


I could kiss you, you old fart. I'll take some, please. I'm always open to receiving some good stock and what better than from one of my brothers?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

ooops 

sannies site is

http://www.sanniesshop.com/?language=en&currency=usd

I'll just have another bowl and try this again


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

It's pretty much been like this for the weekend. Probably be sunny and hot tomorrow.

You can barely see the tree across the street in the first pic the sun is shining so hard.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

DST said:


> thanks cof that would be cool, lets see what strain we pick/vote for and then go from there. I will also take a look at sannies to see if there is something I fancy on there as well, although the chocolate rain sounds nice.



I concur, go to it COF.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> It's pretty much been like this for the weekend. Probably be sunny and hot tomorrow.
> 
> You can barely see the tree across the street in the first pic the sun is shining so hard.


 God I miss those hard summer rains in the south...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> God I miss those hard summer rains in the south...



It's been a real gully washer, a frog strangler for the past two days.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

Just for the sake of discussion. What do you guys think will happen if california legalizes weed this upcoming election? For the life of me I just do not understand why those in charge only see pot for smoking and not the whole industry that could be built around hemp? The bible thumping conservatives in this country will never go for the legalization of something they see to be a danger to the american family. I was hoping that that type of thinking is becoming the minority in america.

So, for discussion sake, will california legalize this election?

What will the ramifications be to the rest of the country?

You guys are a bunch of stoners, put on those thinking caps, the one where your thoughts drift and let's have a discussion.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

Well my partner in stupid killed off his girls and is starting anew. For this grow, the couch-lock lover is growing sativa dominant strains. Both from Barney's Farm. We have red diesel and acapulco gold, three of each, feminized, being germinated as I write. His room was cleaned completely with a bleach water solution and soap to remove any stray pollen. These girls will be grown in the same type of three gallon container the masonman uses, trash cans from wal-mart. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just for the sake of discussion. What do you guys think will happen if california legalizes weed this upcoming election? For the life of me I just do not understand why those in charge only see pot for smoking and not the whole industry that could be built around hemp? The bible thumping conservatives in this country will never go for the legalization of something they see to be a danger to the american family. I was hoping that that type of thinking is becoming the minority in america.
> 
> So, for discussion sake, will california legalize this election?
> 
> ...


being a California native, I must say that its going to *fuck everything up*.
Marlboro's going to flood the market with pre-rolled corporate crap joints dropping the price of bud altogether because of the huge supply which will then take money out of the pockets of the real growers who will then be taxed to hell just for growing it which will then cripple the local economies(grocery stores etc) because the money made through medical pot will be absorbed out of the private economy by the govt through taxes leaving everyone except the govt with more tax money that we all know they are going to blow. doesnt matter how much taxpayers give the govt, theyll keep spending us into massive deficits. fuck legalization, give us decriminalization because the govt is just going to fuck it all up like they always do


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

Notorious, you make some good points. Whenever for profits comes to town, quality usually suffers. If they legalize and make the tax for growing too high, it will only keep the indoor growers indoors, it will keep them undercover so the government can't get their fingers into their pie. Just like we do now for any part of the country that doesn't have medical.

However with that said, there is such an industry that could be built around hemp, I still think legalization is the route to take. It may not help individual growers nor the growers in your state but I do think the benefits of such and industry would help the nation as a whole. It would put a lot of people to work.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 8, 2010)

Whodat.. Nice bud there bro, you got small hands or are dem nuggets really that big!! smoke ,chill, music & sex thats a good night in..Enjoy

Dst you can count me in,Im good with whatever gets selected.. 
Anybody heard of Jack the Ripper? space queen x Jacks cleaner. Its some Doja shit, had me an friends couch locked for hours..


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2010)

It just breaks my heart that anyone would want to keep pot illegal. Kills me. Taxes or no taxes. Sad.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. dre, check out the 'garden of weeden' grow from subcool on here somewhere. I would love to try all of those strains. Subcool has some real nice stuff.


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Notorious, you make some good points. Whenever for profits comes to town, quality usually suffers. If they legalize and make the tax for growing too high, it will only keep the indoor growers indoors, it will keep them undercover so the government can't get their fingers into their pie. Just like we do now for any part of the country that doesn't have medical.
> 
> However with that said, there is such an industry that could be built around hemp, I still think legalization is the route to take. It may not help individual growers nor the growers in your state but I do think the benefits of such and industry would help the nation as a whole. It would put a lot of people to work.


I know where youre coming from man. there's definitely a market for hemp and Americans can only middleman hemp because of bullshit laws to where we can only import it and not cultivate our own, but giving the power to the same govt that runs DMV(and wants to take over the entire health care and financial system) to set up this hemp industry would be a disaster. it would be solely based off how much the beauracrats could skim off the top while completely screwing the people who make it all work. All the workers would be unionized and then inevitably become state workers for the hemp branch of the govt just like GM. Dispensary workers are being unionized as we speak...there's not much of a "free market" anymore with the govt in power



jigfresh said:


> It just breaks my heart that anyone would want to keep pot illegal. Kills me. Taxes or no taxes. Sad.


Agreed. there are too many people out there that could benefit from it instead of having to take Oxy's and other fucked up prescribed medications that just end up enslaving the patient to the big pharmas


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

Due to an automobile accident I spent 6 months on oxycoton and was able to quit cold turkey and when the doc asked how I told him it all because of mj. I think he would prescribe it if it were legal.

Does anyone have any ideas or links to help legalize medical mj? Some of us from my state are trying to pursue this and any help would be appreciated.


cof


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Due to an automobile accident I spent 6 months on oxycoton and was able to quit cold turkey and when the doc asked how I told him it all because of mj. I think he would prescribe it if it were legal.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or links to help legalize medical mj? Some of us from my state are trying to pursue this and any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


that made my day hearing that cof 

all I can say is petition petition petition to get the ball rolling. I dont know where you live and if your state has direct ballot initiatives where if you got enough petitions it could then be on the general ballot to vote on, but petitions either way are the best way to get it started


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured I'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense I've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and I am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and I should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the Piss harvest(half the room). The Blue Kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

Notoriousb

Thank you for an excellant suggestion, however, I live in one our counservative southern states and the majority would not approve. It needs to be approached thru the legislature as a medical necessity, showing needs and fiscal savings in law enforcement and related fields. 
I think what I need is a composite of the laws and how it is dispensed thru the states where it is legal and what impact it has made financially.
Ideally a legislator or their close relative who is going to a medically friendly state for help would be a huge asset.
Anyway, that is my train of thought at this time, but I am wide open for ideas.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2010)

Integra

Mouth-watering buds and pictures.
Very well done!


cof


----------



## surgedup (Aug 8, 2010)

hey guys im going to be getting a 600w digital hps system this wednesday i plan on growing a bunch of short stuff auto assassins under it there autoflower.... i got a hortilux bulb how many plants you think i can stick under that 600 for optimum performance and any tips suggested would help thanks guys ... this is gonna be first time growing indoors


----------



## surgedup (Aug 8, 2010)

also gonna be growing in promix hp mostly peat moss and a bunch of perilite


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just for the sake of discussion. What do you guys think will happen if california legalizes weed this upcoming election? For the life of me I just do not understand why those in charge only see pot for smoking and not the whole industry that could be built around hemp? The bible thumping conservatives in this country will never go for the legalization of something they see to be a danger to the american family. I was hoping that that type of thinking is becoming the minority in america.
> 
> So, for discussion sake, will california legalize this election?
> 
> ...


Good topic Headsup. LEGALIZE and someone needs to whack the marlboro man. I have a anti hipocracy sensor somewheres in my brain that tells me that the powers that be are making to much bread housing us peacful fun loving pot smokers in there privately owned/operated prisons. Its an easy business as far as the wealthy fuck who invests the capitol to build an all MASONRY filing cabinet. I know ive been in and worked on prisons. Its easy money for the discreet owners porobably people you wouldnt imagine. Its sickening. But until the balance equalibrium of the retards who run this country get there pockets fat will it happen. I dont want to knock americans but our system is so corrupt from top to bottom. I see it everyday where im from. This senator charged for corrution that gov messing with dope and hookers. WTF. My views are a bit un patriotic when it comes to our authority and bully attitude. We need some real people to step into power and leave the old politics behind. You all know what i mean. My brother in law is now the senator becasue i said so type shit. Voting is all a sham. They pick who they want to run the country then put on the election horse any pony show to make peeps belive they have a choice. With the touch of a button some guy can change the ballot count and there you have it. 

Now what & How the fuck do the people the land of the supposed land of the free deal with that. I told yall im coming straight from the heart with this here. Its my view on the world i know. Im open to critisizm. Does any one else see whats going on out there...? 

For instance. Just something thats been on my mind for a while and its probably controversial. Mexico and the crackdown on drug trafficking. Why all the sudden is it a huge problem. Ive personally seen greyhound bus stations along the mexican border where they openly sell cocaine meth heroin right in front of security. Now that our silver tounged pres is in office mexico is all the sudden tired of the huge traffickers it has breed and I believe its our gov pressuring the whole mess. Just like they did to canada. Why? Because our gov wants to take over the drug cartels legalize all drugs eventually and now they have what there after. Our $$$ and the industries that house offenders and treat addictions like the ones the judge orders you to will still be thriving and then some. My 3rd eye can see it coming. They know that the war on drugs is a loosing battle. They just have to ever so slowly shut down the source points and assume the role of the supplier. IE big business like Phillip Morris and the pukes behind it all. The wealthy make the rules and most are black hearted crooks. Karma will get em and it seems it will prevail. Like marc emery said the grave is taking care of those type of closed minded people. 

Im not looking to open a can of worms its just my point of view. Id sure like to here all of yours. 


A load off the masonmans back. Hope i didnt offend anyones patriotic views. Just my interpretation of the world I see. 

And just to set a good mood now after my rant. A nice bowl off white widow topped with some heavy hash, mmmm. 

[youtube]nGsEt-qtOqs[/youtube]

In a perfect world it should have never been prohibited in the first place. Hoping you all feel me. 





notoriousb said:


> being a California native, I must say that its going to *fuck everything up*.
> Marlboro's going to flood the market with pre-rolled corporate crap joints dropping the price of bud altogether because of the huge supply which will then take money out of the pockets of the real growers who will then be taxed to hell just for growing it which will then cripple the local economies(grocery stores etc) because the money made through medical pot will be absorbed out of the private economy by the govt through taxes leaving everyone except the govt with more tax money that we all know they are going to blow. doesnt matter how much taxpayers give the govt, theyll keep spending us into massive deficits. fuck legalization, give us decriminalization because the govt is just going to fuck it all up like they always do


Good point. Its going to be a free for all and the big buis$$$$ will fuck it up. 



Heads Up said:


> Notorious, you make some good points. Whenever for profits comes to town, quality usually suffers. If they legalize and make the tax for growing too high, it will only keep the indoor growers indoors, it will keep them undercover so the government can't get their fingers into their pie. Just like we do now for any part of the country that doesn't have medical.
> 
> However with that said, there is such an industry that could be built around hemp, I still think legalization is the route to take. It may not help individual growers nor the growers in your state but I do think the benefits of such and industry would help the nation as a whole. It would put a lot of people to work.


I know headsup. A great new opportunity for people to come together and enjoy the peaceful vibes of our culture. It would do a lot of good in the world for sure. 



dr green dre said:


> Whodat.. Nice bud there bro, you got small hands or are dem nuggets really that big!! smoke ,chill, music & sex thats a good night in..Enjoy
> 
> They really BIG nice.
> 
> ...


Heard a local talkin of jack the ripper just a few days ago. Curious? going to have to check it out. 



jigfresh said:


> It just breaks my heart that anyone would want to keep pot illegal. Kills me. Taxes or no taxes. Sad.


Yes indeed brother Jig. All over the white man thinking it would make the black man a beast and rape women. Or it would make white women EZ and want to fk blacks. Or so the 1930 something view that the gov embrasses yet sees it. Ancient laws already cmon. 

Much love peeps 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> being a California native, I must say that its going to *fuck everything up*.
> Marlboro's going to flood the market with pre-rolled corporate crap joints dropping the price of bud altogether because of the huge supply which will then take money out of the pockets of the real growers who will then be taxed to hell just for growing it which will then cripple the local economies(grocery stores etc) because the money made through medical pot will be absorbed out of the private economy by the govt through taxes leaving everyone except the govt with more tax money that we all know they are going to blow. doesnt matter how much taxpayers give the govt, theyll keep spending us into massive deficits. fuck legalization, give us decriminalization because the govt is just going to fuck it all up like they always do





jigfresh said:


> It just breaks my heart that anyone would want to keep pot illegal. Kills me. Taxes or no taxes. Sad.


I see where you are coming from Notorious, but as an Economicst, an advocate of weed legalisation and a great believer in producing things as efficently as possible, and growing fields of MJ is def better than small cupboards, I would tend to side with Jig.
Large industry seems to be able to make fairly decent alcohol for the masses, so why not weed? And in any case, if you are a connissuer, then you will probably want to stay growing your own anyway.....lets face it, where I come from, the majority of people are not smoking top notch herb, they are smoking the equivalent of no label supermarket own brand alcohol....shit people even have to buy weed that has glass and metal shavings thrown in it...would you rather leave the trade to the Gangsters and criminals?...although are govt any better, lol.



Integra21 said:


> Here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured I'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense I've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and I am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and I should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the Piss harvest(half the room). The Blue Kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks.


Aaaaah, some light hearted ganja relief, thanks Integra!!!!

1BMM, I dig your views, there is a lot of weight to them for sure parts!! The World sure is a fukked up place controled by eilte people who don't want to loose that control...simple as that.

surgedup, welcome to the 600, we look forward to seeing what you do. As far as how many plants, depends on how you grow them. I guess with autos they are straight into the ground and off they go...But I would say a 600w is going to have a fotoprint of about +1metre squared 3-4foot squared. So whatever you decide to fit in their. Some say 10 is optimum, some who go for sea of green would put in 20-30...so many ways to string a cat.....

Happy Monday peoples, catch up with you all soon,

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone else try to grab those buds out their monitor!? killin it as usual integra!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Integra, take you stinkin' toys and go home, we don't care...but before you leave, could you leave a toy or two behind for us to play with? Beautiful bud, bud. Don't you and genuity get tired of growing perfect grows? I've watched enough, my next grow is going to be a scrog. A sativa scrog.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Well it's final, the last baby has finally showed her sex, she's a girl and she's one of my beans. Looks to me like the end of september the beginning of october for harvest. I hit the above fifty percent mark as far as a male to female ratio. I seem to have very good luck when it comes to getting females from seed.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

I did don, hurt my stubby fingers too grr. Im kinda leaning towards decrimilizing weed as aposed to leagalising it. I jus dont trust the govenment, cuz the ppl seen to be in control are being controled.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Masonman, after watching Katrina roll through the gulf states and the response from our government, what's to like about our system any longer? We have become pawns, cash cows for the government and a target for big business to exploit. As DST said, the world is run by the elite and they will not give up that power easily. The way I see it, it's only a matter of time until weed finally becomes legal. With fourteen states having medical, it's only a matter of time. When I speak of the hemp industry, I'm not talking bud, I'm talking hemp, industrial hemp. Hemp to make clothing, feed for animals, rope, sails, that sort of stuff. Maybe even some ethanol? We need some changes in this here country of ours. We are at the edge of the future but there are so many people stuck in 'traditional america' they don't want change. The future is here, we either embrace it, or we head down the path to stagnation. The status quo never wants change, it upsets their apple cart. It's always left to the young to bring change. Protests about civil rights, protests about the vietnam war and even protests about working conditions. If those in charge have their way, things will not change, HOWEVER, one thing I've learned about life, the only constant is change.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

well lads its been a long time coming but im back in the game. i hummed and ha'd over whether to post my babies but when it boils down to it my narcissism won out.



general mix up half n half serious seeds bubblegum and cherry cheese. couple of livers cuts in there too  wont post again till ive got something to show off. compete with the big boys haha


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well lads its been a long time coming but im back in the game. i hummed and ha'd over whether to post my babies but when it boils down to it my narcissism won out.
> 
> View attachment 1088581
> 
> general mix up half n half serious seeds bubblegum and cherry cheese. couple of livers cuts in there too  wont post again till ive got something to show off. compete with the big boys haha


about time...lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

integra-integra-integra
real nice....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

genuity said:


> about time...lol


ive missed it from the second i packed the tent up man haha


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well lads its been a long time coming but im back in the game. i hummed and ha'd over whether to post my babies but when it boils down to it my narcissism won out.
> 
> View attachment 1088581
> 
> general mix up half n half serious seeds bubblegum and cherry cheese. couple of livers cuts in there too  wont post again till ive got something to show off. compete with the big boys haha


Eh up, Don's got his swerve on again....nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

it is most definately ON. had to come out of retirement for the 600 simultaneous grow man! ( theres got to be a better name for this thing of ours )


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is most definately ON. had to come out of retirement for the 600 simultaneous grow man! ( theres got to be a better name for this thing of ours )


I agree, the 600 Simultaneous Grow just doesn't have that ring to it, hahahaha.

How about: "The Big Grow Out 2010".....or something along those lines....anyway, lets choose what we are going to grow first, ahahahaha....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

hahah im always jumping the gun...


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah im always *jumping the gun*...









im jus high right now........lol

what ever the powerful minds of the 600 come up with
for the "WWG"..(world wide grow).
will be jus fine with me,indica or sativa?50/50?
it dose not matter.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

genuity said:


> im jus high right now........lol
> 
> what ever the powerful minds of the 600 come up with
> for the "WWG"..(world wide grow).
> ...


I'm laughing with you.....all this chiznat in the club, I was giggling to myself earlier, thinking, "how the hell we gonna get 20 odd pot head growers to decide on which single strain should be grown," ahahahahaha, fekkin pissin maself thinking about it.....


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

yea,could have had'em in the post by now..lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

genuity said:


> yea,could have had'em in the post by now..lol


I think for once a dictatorship shall reign and take the plunge......we see how many more suggestions come in....perhaps it will be easier than thought.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

lets hope so!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

i like WW6 kinda gives it the monumental feeling of a war haha maybe a little too competitive tho...


----------



## surgedup (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the info man bout the 600w hps !


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

*mister post man *


still waiting on my 
*Brenda's skunk x NL*
Indoor / Outdoor 
Bred in California, this 60% indica / 40% sativa grows like a light green Christmas tree with some purpling in the fall. She has a sweet skunky smell and flavor. Good resin producer. 
Indoors flowering 8 to 10 weeks. Outdoor flowering September 10th to 15th. 
Outdoor height 5 feet. Outdoor yield 3/4 lb.
*Calizahr*
Indoor
The bitter orange. The 20+ year old Cali-O clone, an old elite gem that has proven her worth in gardens all over north America gets down with pollen from the Shiskaberry red line.... and large yielding, very resinous line. The purpose of this cross was to develop a line that produces large, resinous flowers that retain the characteristic citrus flavour and aroma of the 20+ year old Cali-O mother, all the while improving upon her yield and resin production. The results culminate in an excellent plant, with lime green flowers that are covered in trichomes. Makes excellent hash. Yield is high, plants are well suited for bush style grows. Grow Location Indoor / Outdoor 
Indoor flowering 8 Weeks Yield High


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2010)

should we start by picking a breeder/ seedbank whatever you call it/ them? Then we have at least a list to choose from. I want to get this going. There's a ticking time bomb growing in the wife's belly and no way I want to be harvesting at the same time as the little one's due.

I like both suggestions for names "the big grow out" or "world wide grow/ WW6 / WW10" whatever you want. It's early, forgive me if I sound like a dope.

Don. Nice to see some pretty plants from your closet. And yeah, I tried to grab them too. Also tried to smell them, got real close to the screen I did, lol.

Integra, what can I say that hasn't already been said. Making me proud of you and feeling totally inadequite of myself at the same time, ha.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 9, 2010)

Barney's Farm, Blue Cheese & GHS, Trainwreck this round...  all 600's 
...still have a few weeks to go before harvest.


View attachment 1088885View attachment 1088884View attachment 1088883View attachment 1088882View attachment 1088881View attachment 1088880View attachment 1088879View attachment 1088878


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> should we start by picking a breeder/ seedbank whatever you call it/ them? Then we have at least a list to choose from. I want to get this going. There's a ticking time bomb growing in the wife's belly and no way I want to be harvesting at the same time as the little one's due.
> 
> I like both suggestions for names "the big grow out" or "world wide grow/ WW6 / WW10" whatever you want. It's early, forgive me if I sound like a dope.
> 
> ...


Morning son, wipe yer eyes, lots of minutes in the day ahead!!! Hope you're well!



OK: How about this, I take a walk into town (or cycle) tomorrow, I buy some seed, and come back and surprise you all? (actually, I lie, I will probably stop at the GA and have a smoke, then come back and tell you all, lol)

YES or NO

or even

Y or N


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

thats why i aint posted any pics up yet in here for ages


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like the forestry commission has been in.....thanks for the share


trichlone fiend said:


> Barney's Farm, Blue Cheese & GHS, Trainwreck this round...  all 600's
> ...still have a few weeks to go before harvest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1088885View attachment 1088884View attachment 1088883View attachment 1088882View attachment 1088881View attachment 1088880View attachment 1088879View attachment 1088878


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2010)

DST: Yes

and damn trichome fiend. Fucking awesome. Just beautiful bro. Showing us how it's done.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats why i aint posted any pics up yet in here for ages


Weesht yer tongue laddy and get postin some of those delicious dpq's, psychosis mind fuck things you got going. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Weesht yer tongue laddy and get postin some of those delicious dpq's, psychosis mind fuck things you got going. lol


they are under my 400w tho not in the same class as the 600. My 600w tents only just been switched to 12 lol 7 or 8 weeks i will post some bling up lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> Barney's Farm, Blue Cheese & GHS, Trainwreck this round...  all 600's
> ...still have a few weeks to go before harvest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1088885View attachment 1088884View attachment 1088883View attachment 1088882View attachment 1088881View attachment 1088880View attachment 1088879View attachment 1088878


 nice work.....


DST said:


> Morning son, wipe yer eyes, lots of minutes in the day ahead!!! Hope you're well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes......!!


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured I'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense I've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and I am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and I should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the Piss harvest(half the room). The Blue Kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks.




Sick bro...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

Westy get em out for the lads howay!!!!

i got my tiny babies out in my shoddy un mylar'd cupboard. youve got something to show off!

trich fiend that is some garden man


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

Integra not that your head needs to get anymore swelled hahaha. Fucking awesome bru. Got that set up dialed in like no other. Excellent.



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, after watching Katrina roll through the gulf states and the response from our government, what's to like about our system any longer? We have become pawns, cash cows for the government and a target for big business to exploit. As DST said, the world is run by the elite and they will not give up that power easily. The way I see it, it's only a matter of time until weed finally becomes legal. With fourteen states having medical, it's only a matter of time. When I speak of the hemp industry, I'm not talking bud, I'm talking hemp, industrial hemp. Hemp to make clothing, feed for animals, rope, sails, that sort of stuff. Maybe even some ethanol? We need some changes in this here country of ours. We are at the edge of the future but there are so many people stuck in 'traditional america' they don't want change. The future is here, we either embrace it, or we head down the path to stagnation. The status quo never wants change, it upsets their apple cart. It's always left to the young to bring change. Protests about civil rights, protests about the vietnam war and even protests about working conditions. If those in charge have their way, things will not change, HOWEVER, one thing I've learned about life, the only constant is change.


Agreed HU. I was at ground zero after katrina for the entire aftermath. What a mess. Change is inevitable. We need to embrace it as it comes our way.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well lads its been a long time coming but im back in the game. i hummed and ha'd over whether to post my babies but when it boils down to it my narcissism won out.
> 
> View attachment 1088581
> 
> general mix up half n half serious seeds bubblegum and cherry cheese. couple of livers cuts in there too  wont post again till ive got something to show off. compete with the big boys haha


Alright Donny back in the game. Nice lineup of strains to boot. 



trichlone fiend said:


> Barney's Farm, Blue Cheese & GHS, Trainwreck this round...  all 600's
> ...still have a few weeks to go before harvest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1088885View attachment 1088884View attachment 1088883View attachment 1088882View attachment 1088881View attachment 1088880View attachment 1088879View attachment 1088878


Wow im blown away by the great results those small scrogs produce. Great work man.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Westy get em out for the lads howay!!!!
> 
> i got my tiny babies out in my shoddy un mylar'd cupboard. youve got something to show off!
> 
> trich fiend that is some garden man


Yeah cmon westy show them cheesy ladies off.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

Talk about over kill. Having watched several grows on here from our members I think i way over estiumated the amount of space I needed when i built my room. Im thinking about maybe adding another 600 or 2 eventually. Ive noticed that alot of light escapes from the front side. Either that or i will build a wall to keep the light consentrated better. The endless possibilities. 

((((( Headsup )))) I finally got some time this morning to tear down my cloner. It needed cleaning so i took some pics and im going to do a short tutorial on cloning the masonmans way for all members of the 600. This I promised Id do a while back and just havent had time. Ill be back shortly with a post. 

Peace 600 1BMM


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, so question to you Screen users.

A SOG is as I know, a Sea Of Green. Our new poster Trichlone in my view is doing a SOG with a screen on top, (there are like 20 plants under each screen). I have seen this done a few times, can understand why it is done, but I would also question it's benefit. And it's obvious the SOG method works, it's evident in the pics, but is that screen helping? Trichlone, perhaps you can let us know about your reasons and experiences?

Now a SCROG, as far as I know, is a plant that is utilised to fill up a screen and then grown from there, like Integra's grows.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

1BMM, look forward to the turorial, may just build one myself if it looks easy enough...to I get to use Duct tape????? if not then I am not playing....

DST


----------



## days to daze (Aug 9, 2010)

here look at this link .. its about my grow and the hermie which has thrown pollen into the tent .. i want to be sick .. 

have a read and i would love some advice thanks..


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

days to daze said:


> here look at this link .. its about my grow and the hermie which has thrown pollen into the tent .. i want to be sick ..
> 
> have a read and i would love some advice thanks..


no link......


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, so question to you Screen users.
> 
> A SOG is as I know, a Sea Of Green. Our new poster Trichlone in my view is doing a SOG with a screen on top, (there are like 20 plants under each screen). I have seen this done a few times, can understand why it is done, but I would also question it's benefit. And it's obvious the SOG method works, it's evident in the pics, but is that screen helping? Trichlone, perhaps you can let us know about your reasons and experiences?
> 
> ...


im wondering the same thing?
as i got 3 1gal pots under this 

IDK?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, so question to you Screen users.
> 
> A SOG is as I know, a Sea Of Green. Our new poster Trichlone in my view is doing a SOG with a screen on top, (there are like 20 plants under each screen). I have seen this done a few times, can understand why it is done, but I would also question it's benefit. And it's obvious the SOG method works, it's evident in the pics, but is that screen helping? Trichlone, perhaps you can let us know about your reasons and experiences?
> 
> ...


With lolly sog's like triclones the net is more to keep the plants spaced out and upright. Helps keep them from leaning over on eachother and he does a hell of a job with it. With scrogs, some people weave them through the screen similar to Jig's but on a flat setup like mine. But for me, there is no weaving involved at all with the screen. When a tip of a branch or sidebranch grows up through the screen, i just pull it back under the screen and move it over to the next hole further away from the plant and repeat this process for every branch. It is a lot less complicated and easier to do than the weaving, and obviously it gets the desired results. Thats about all I can throw in on that. Hope it helps DST. 

And thaks to everyone for the compliments. And Dont get discouraged(Jig&West), I have seen you guys grow lots of killer herb. I think every one in here is on about the same skill level of growing, I think my photography skills just show it better. Keep up the good work everybody, and Keep this thread flooded with the pics of all our kick ass grows. I love that shit.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive missed it from the second i packed the tent up man haha


Welcome home D,G&T, good to see ya' back. I have to agree with you even though I haven't stopped growing. When I'm at work I'm wondering how the little ones are doing and can't wait to get home to see them. I couldn't even imagine looking at my tent every day with nothing in it. I bet you were jonesing.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

OK peeps here we go. Before i start i will explain a bit of how i came to the needs of cloning. 

First off im quite new to growing and a seed source was not availible to me when i first started. I was quite paranoid about mail ordering seeds and so with the genetics i could find locally i began my mission of raising a mother plant to take cuttings from. The strain is the purps and is a rare find around my parts. 

Now you dont neccisarilly have to raise a mother to take clones from but that is what i did. Mainly because I grow outdoors aswell and needed to produce a shit load of clones at once. 

You can take cuttings from any plant anytime while in veg. If you aim to raise a mother you will want to top every shoot that grows above the first node. This will create 2 growing tips now instead of one. If you repeat this process many times you can take upwards of 20-50 clones off 1 plant every 7-14 days. Now unless your a commercial grower or an outdoor guerilla grower you probably wont be needing that many clones. 

Ok onto the veg room.



This is my veg/mother/clone room which is built within the flower room and sealed from it aswell. I put the blocks on the floor which the cloner sits atop to help with draining because the amount of water it takes to fill the machine is HEAVY. I run the lights 24/7 for now. Its just a simple t8 floro hood. And i keep it pretty high above the clones as you will see. This room has fresh air intake and exhausts into the flower room. A small fan would work just aswell. 



This is the reservoir which is nothing more than a storage tote. Black is ideal when shopping for one. The size you need will depend on how many clones you desire. I originally built this machine to root 15 clones at a time. However i have rooted as many as 200 at once which i will explain further below. 

A heavy duty tote is also important. Why? because the cheap sterilite ones will bow out when full of water and will allow in light which will cause algae to grow which will slime up your roots. So Heavy duty and black are 2 important things to look for. If you cant find black you can foil tape the outside and that too will work. This tote cost me $12.00 at ACE hardware. 

Notice the square holes in the lid. Those are the root plug sites. This is probably the hardest part of building this unit. It will take some time to cut them holes. 

Moving on



Heres the side view and a look at the pump. This is a dual port aquarium pump $18.00 at walmart. I actually run 2 of these one on the front side and one on the back. So ive got a dedicated port for each airstone which really helps create alot more bubbles and mist within the res. One pump will still give great results but youll have dead spots where the bubbles are lacking. The drain spout is optional. It is handy when it comes time to change the water. I have just been pumping my res dry with my utilitech 1/3rd horse water pump right into the drain. Works slicker than ky jelly. 

Black air hose is a must. If you use clear you will get algae. $3.00 at walmart. You may want to include some check valves inline to prevent backflow into the pumps. They are cheap insurance at just a few $$ apeice. However i dont use any and havent had a problem yet. 

So far $60.00 spent not to bad. Now all we need is some good airstones. 



Now you dont have to put a block in the bottom of your cloner but i do so that the airstones are closer to the clone stems. A shallower tote would be benificial but i couldnt find one at the time. Having a larger volume of water also keeps the temps a bit more stable as theres alot more of it to heat when the room gets hot during the heat of the day. Temps generally stay right around 78 degrees give or take. 

For airstones i started out using little bitty 1" but they wouldn't stay put in the res and were wizzing around in the bottom so i went up to 12" and they really seem to work well. They are about $3.00 apeice at walmart again. They are heavy enough to stay where I put them under the surface which is nice. Sometimes a deadspot will become evident as the airstones age so youll have to move them around to get the bubbles rumbling evenly across the waters surface.



And here she is full of fresh h2o straight from the tap. My cities water is some of the cleanest water in the USA so im not to worried about using it. 

See how evenly the bubbles are bursting on the surface. That is what we want to see. Onto the lid. 


Remeber those square holes in the lid?. Well this is what we are going to use to make a snug fitting rooting plug. These are some childrens foam building blocks. I have not been able for the life of me been able to find a retail store who sells these. I stole a few from my kids and bought them a huge lego set for there loss. It was a fair trade. 


The finished product. Just a lil trimming to make the plug snug fit into the lid of the cloner and wallah.



As you can see some of the plugs ive cut alot of material from the inners of the plug and thats because i grew 8 clone mothers for the outdoor season this year and i stuffed them lil root plugs just as full of cuttings as i could. 10-15 in each plug. Yes they did root just fine being that crowded and most where very healthy. 

One thing I wanted to mention is that you can find an abundance of other materials to use as rooting plugs. You can also order the neoprene type if you wish. I have been asked many times where to get them lil blocks i use and the answer is i dont know. I have looked in every toy isle in my city and cant find em anywhere. They may be availible online somewhere though i never did a search yet for them. 

Ok so we are ready to fill her up with clones now. I currently have no need to take clones but i decided today that i will take my 6 mothers in veg and take a cutting each from them and put them into flower. Ill get into that in a bit. 


Heres a cutting from blue widow pheno2. Im going to leave only the top 2 sets of leaves.


Ok 3 sets since they are staggered. I slice the bottom straight off. Some say to cut at a 45 under water. Ive done both methods and either way i dont notice any diffrence in rooting times or overall health. 


Once the cutting is trimmed i mist the stem with water and dip it in this rooting hormone for just a light coating and put directly in the root plug into the cloner.


Repeat as nescissary. Its really quit simple from here. I have been adding some foxfarm grow big veg nutes to the res in a low dose every water change. I like to change the water twice a month to keep the algae in check. 

I have experimented with running the pumps on a timed schedule only to find that 24/7 is the best way to go. If your wanting to lower your electric bill though a schedule of 15 minutes on 45 off will help but slow the root growth slightly. 

How Long does it take to root a clone???? 

Well it depends on the strain. I have found the strains ive aquired locally root really fast compared to strains ive aquired via seedbanks. I dont know why but they root fast. By fast i mean 1 week or less. Ive had some root in as few a 3 days. On the other end of the spectrum ive had strains such as the Arjans Strawberry Haze take as much as a month. 

I can tell you that keeping the stems in or at the waters surface in the res is key.



The water level should be checked daily as it will evaporate to some degree. You idealy want to keep the water just at the stem so keep this in mind when taking cuttings. The softer the tissue you take a cutting from will also produce roots faster but they are hard to get as the doner plant ages. As long as that stem stays wet and the groing tip on top of the plant stays alive you will get roots no matter how tuff the stem tissue is. Just be patient. You will first see small roots developing and the foliage starting to yellow a bit and that is when they are ready to explode with root growth. 

I let the root ball get about the size of a cigarette lighter and then put them in 4" soil pots. If your growing hydro you can actually veg the clones right in the cloner till ready for the hydro system. Ive done this on a small scale test run to see how well it will work as i plan a 15 bucket hydro run this winter, and it looks like it will work great. 

And that concludes this tutorial for now. I will update the progress of the 5 clones i took from each mother today when roots start poppin. If you have any questions lay em on me brothers and sisters. 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

DST. I think I can speak for all the people who have been around this thread for a while. We trust your judgment, pick a strain and we'll grow it. That would be a yes from me.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Masonman, thank you. I've watched so many videos on building a cloner, I feel like I could do it in my sleep. I just ordered two of those air stones this morning. I have the ones that wander all over the bottom of the tote. I'm going to try something a bit different. I have everything to make the cloner except for the misting jets. I'm going to use the air stones to put oxygen into the water and also use a pump to spray the roots instead of depending on the bubbles for rooting. I thought I had ordered the stones when I ordered the pump and the neoprene plugs, I couldn't find those foam blocks anywhere, but of course being a stoner, I forgot to order the air stones. In one of the bibles on growing, I've read that scraping the bottom inch of the cutting also helps it to root faster. It supposedly exposes more of the plants tissue, thus speeding up the process. Looks good on paper, when I finally start cloning I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a question. I'm growing in soil. When the clones are ready to be potted, is a veg period necessary? If so how long in general or is it one of those individual things? If you take a cutting from a four week old plant and clone it, does it continue to age? When my four week old clone is ready to put into a pot, after a week is it now five weeks old?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Impressive looking girls trichlone fiend. Nice to see as my next grow will include to strains from Barney's and two from GHS. Keep us posted as they finish.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 9, 2010)

damn shit piss fuck. Woke up this morning to the timer turning on, a rattling sound coming from my ballast, and NO light.......... FUCK ME! And of course it's GOT to happen RIGHT after I have to pay rent, student loans, and credit card bill..... FML!

Anybody have any idea what this means? I already bought a new bulb and put it in there, the new bulb started flickering at least (other bulb wouldn't even flicker) but I haven't tried leaving it on longer than 2 mins (while the new bulb is flickering) because I don't feel like busting the brand new bulb. Anybody at ALL have ANY ideas?????

PLEASE! lol, Am I gonna need to start lookin for a new ballast godamnit?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman, thank you. I've watched so many videos on building a cloner, I feel like I could do it in my sleep. I just ordered two of those air stones this morning. I have the ones that wander all over the bottom of the tote. I'm going to try something a bit different. I have everything to make the cloner except for the misting jets. I'm going to use the air stones to put oxygen into the water and also use a pump to spray the roots instead of depending on the bubbles for rooting. I thought I had ordered the stones when I ordered the pump and the neoprene plugs, I couldn't find those foam blocks anywhere, but of course being a stoner, I forgot to order the air stones. In one of the bibles on growing, I've read that scraping the bottom inch of the cutting also helps it to root faster. It supposedly exposes more of the plants tissue, thus speeding up the process. Looks good on paper, when I finally start cloning I'll have to give it a try.


Ive tried that too headsup. Its called scarification. I havent noticed any better results. It actually slowed down the process I think. I have had roots pop above the scrapped tissue before on the scraped. But DO try it and see Headsup. It may have just been the strain i was working with at that time. 



Heads Up said:


> I have a question. I'm growing in soil. When the clones are ready to be potted, is a veg period necessary? If so how long in general or is it one of those individual things? If you take a cutting from a four week old plant and clone it, does it continue to age? When my four week old clone is ready to put into a pot, after a week is it now five weeks old?


Yes headsup the clone is the same age as the mother and may be showing preflowers if the doner plant is reaching sexual maturity which is usally around week 4-5-6 of veg. That is only really beneficial if your going to go 12/12 from clone. You can keep the clone in a veg state as long as you want really. Id let the clone get some decent roots going before going 12/12 though. I like to first let them get root bound in 4" pots and then transplant to finish pots. From there I will veg until you start getting vertical growth again. It does take a few days or so for them to dig in with there roots and when they do they will strat shooting up quick. That would be Ideal timing to switch to 12/12. 

One thing i know you will love headsup just becasue i know how you like a compact plant is that these clones will have tighter internodes than a plant from seed. You can eventually get a pheno that is not a stretchy bitch and is tight internodaly spaced throughout. Im working on that with my current strains.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have a voltage tester or know someone who does, test the output of the chord from the ballast.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

I have two lemon skunks going that would have been great to clone. I'm wondering, do ya' think root space has anything to do with internode space? If your plant is in a small container, do you think it can sense it only has so much space and in turn keep the internodes tight? I've noticed since I cut the bottom out of the one gallon smart pots and gave them more root room, they immediately started growing vertically and the internode space was greater than before. 

I'm thinking a week or probably two of vegging before I would throw them into flower. Two weeks should give them plenty of time to stretch out before going 12/12. Growing from seed, I think the guys on here who use clones have a distinct advantage. With clones I notice the nodes are already alternating, with seed they won't be until the plant is good and mature. With alternating nodes, each bud can get more light and the fan leaves are in a sort of stair-step pattern where on seed plants they are opposite each other and after a few nodes and a couple of weeks, fan leaves are blocking a good bit of bud sight. This is all assuming you are just growing your plant vertically. One thing is for certain, I plan on finding out this winter. Winter in florida, at least the part I live in, is unlike any other place I've been. When you guys are all freezing your butts off, I'm still running around in shorts and a t-shirt. I've been here so long, it's COLD, when it drops below fifty in the winter. I can pull my tent out of my grow room and start the cloning with no worry about heat issues, an exhaust fan and maybe a small oscillating fan in front if need be.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

The lemon skunks resond well to cloning HU.And I believe you correct about the root space. The smaller the container the smaller the plant or so ive read. I know them trash cans keep a small plant but then again my purp mother is as tall as me. Shes also been vegged for 4 months though and shes a stretchy bitch anyways. 

Hell im coming over this winter HU. I miss the warm southern weather to tears. It gets downright brutally cold where im from in the winter. But i dont mind now that i have a indoor hobby and some cool peeps to bs with lol. But cabin fever is often not far away come spring and im not lieing.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

Indoor update. 

Today i decided to flower my 6 mothers ive been growing in the veg room simply because I have the room in the flower room and im wasting electricity and light otherwise. I want to get some new strains going anyways so this will free up my veg room for the new comers. Im def going to pop the Headband and the Headband X Cali O next. Probably a few others aswell and get some mothers going for my fall winter grows. I want to get my hydro scrog grow up and running soon as this summer heat dies down. 

And a lil bud porn from the cave. 


Super Skunk from 12/12 from clone going on week 11 and still packing on more white hairs.


Lemon Skunk about week 6 flower. Ive been backing off the nutes abit and feeding her a dose of N with ever other feeding in an attempt to keep her lush and green until the end unlike my Trainwreck which yellowed out way early on me due to N def. Im getting a lil more intune with what they are needing. I dont really record anything I have plants of all ages in flower so Ive been feeding nutes lately as a special diet for each plants needs. Seems to be working but is a pain in the ass. 


purps


Lower half of the WW finishing up nicely.


Lightsw out look into the jungle. 


GHS Arjans Stawberry Haze. This is the first sativa dom strain ive ever grown and it shows lol. The poor lil lady is crispy looking dispite my care. I just cant seem to keep her green no matter how much I try. I wish id kept a clone of this strain so i can try again 


The lower half of the trinwreck. Another plant that has been a challenge to keep healthy. I think i nute burned her a while back and she just hasn't recovered from it. However the lower nuggets are fattening up and nearing the chop. 


A little better look at the GHS ASH.


Better look at the SS


Heres the clones that ive been grooming into mothers. I topped them 2 times now on all shoots. Im going to flower them out as they are and hopefully do better with these ones than the last. Here i have 2 dif phenos of BW 1 WW 1 TRW 1 purp & 1 LS. Got to make some room. 


And here we are 12 plants in all in flower. This will be the last grow in these trash cans. I think im going to finish up whats in flower and then get my hydro set up fine tuned and go for a scrog. 

And heres what im cheezin on 


Curing up yet but been dippin hehe. Time warp WW & Trainwreck. 

Thats all for now peeps peace 1BMM


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 9, 2010)

looking good badmason, what do you think of the arjans strawberry haze ? yeild,strech etc . Ive just got my hands on one seed might pop it next time round.
How long has it been flowering for?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> damn shit piss fuck. Woke up this morning to the timer turning on, a rattling sound coming from my ballast, and NO light.......... FUCK ME! And of course it's GOT to happen RIGHT after I have to pay rent, student loans, and credit card bill..... FML!
> 
> Anybody have any idea what this means? I already bought a new bulb and put it in there, the new bulb started flickering at least (other bulb wouldn't even flicker) but I haven't tried leaving it on longer than 2 mins (while the new bulb is flickering) because I don't feel like busting the brand new bulb. Anybody at ALL have ANY ideas?????
> 
> PLEASE! lol, Am I gonna need to start lookin for a new ballast godamnit?


 As stated above, if you have access to a friend with a multimeter, you can check voltage at the bulb, but from the sounds of it, you need a new balast. You can keep the girls going with some basic cfl's until you get a new one. Good luck.


1badmasonman said:


> Indoor update.
> 
> Today i decided to flower my 6 mothers ive been growing in the veg room simply because I have the room in the flower room and im wasting electricity and light otherwise. I want to get some new strains going anyways so this will free up my veg room for the new comers. Im def going to pop the Headband and the Headband X Cali O next. Probably a few others aswell and get some mothers going for my fall winter grows. I want to get my hydro scrog grow up and running soon as this summer heat dies down.
> 
> ...


That looks like some serious buddage in there. Some monster one on top of that. Good work mason. I want you to get your hydro scrog going too, go away summer, NOW!


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

looks like you got your hands full masonman!!!
nice work..


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 9, 2010)

Very impressive mason. I really like the set-up you got going on. Nice looking plants as well.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

My last bud of strawberry. I have no idea why it's called strawberry but it definitely has that haze taste. If I remember correctly, I vegged for six weeks, they were already showing pistals in 18/6. I lst'd her, flowered for twelve weeks plus, maybe thirteen and got four ounces of bud from her, maybe a touch over. Not the strongest of smoke in my book but a nice daytime buzz if you have to work, doesn't give you that couchlock feeling. Also, I used three gallon containers, just like yours masonman. A wally world special.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Masonman, I switched over to 12/12 last tuesday, for the past three days I've been giving my plants grow nutes and I still have my metal halide lamps burning. I figure during the transition from veg to flower, why not give them a good dose of N before they completely switch to flower mode? Plus like you, I've been noticing some early yellowing of my lower fan leaves. As I've mentioned, I stick to no schedule, I try to let my plants tell me what they need. I'll plug in my hps lamps this weekend and hit them with a good dose of P to really help 'set' the flowering mode.

Nice bud. I have a bit of white widow and power kush coming my way tomorrow. Into the jars they will go and start the most important part of the grow, curing, well drying and curing actually.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

That strawberry haze and leaves drying up, what is your humidity level? My arjan's haze did not like dry air, it wanted moisture, high humidity. That might be your problem. I've read while researching growing a sativa, some like humidity levels between sixty and eighty percent in veg and about fifty in flower, maybe a touch higher. I could not keep the leaves from drying out no matter how much I sprayed that girl. I had a pile of dry leaves I was always picking off the plant. I only yielded a bit over three ounces off of her but I took a cutting and got another ounce or so when all was said and done. The arjan's haze #1 is the best weed I've grown to date. Heavy haze taste and a sky rocket of a high, no body stone at all.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Which brings me to this question. How long do you guys dry and at what humidity level?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2010)

1bmm

Great tutoral and beautiful ladies....mucho gracias


Heads Up

I just hang mine by the 400mh for 4 to 5 days and then put them into jars, which i burb until they are where I want them. Don't have a clue as to the humidity.


cof


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright thanks for the info guys. Contacted a new hydro store a little bit ago, I've got a guy comin by tomorrow to check things out. Keepin the light cycle goin with my 175w hps untill then. Thanks again guys. I'll let you know what's up.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 9, 2010)

I dried my GC for 4 days. Just enough for the stem to be stiff and snap when you bent it. Not snap off but you could hear the stem breaking. The buds have been in mason jars curing for almost a week. I burp them bitches twice a day for 30 min. and the chlorophyll smell is still there.(Hay smell) In the next week or so they should be smelling skunky. I plan on curing for 3 weeks until I even test my own bud....So hard, but I knows it'll be worth it. Humidity was around an average of 33-45 and temps stayed around 75. Now they're just in a box with a sheet over it begging me to smoke it.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks zilla, that was a good laugh only because I know what you mean. I try to keep my humidity around fifty percent and dry for five days. I put my bud in a brown paper bag for a day and then into jars.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2010)

1bmm

Great tutoral and beautiful ladies. Looks like you'll be enjoying your own, shortly.

Heads Up

I just hang mine from the ceiling by the 400mh for 4 or 5 days and then throw them into a jar and burb as needed. Don't have a clue as to the humidity.


cof


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't even ask me how. Because I don't know. But my ballast/light/everything is working just fine now. Like a champion. What did I do?..... Nothing. Let the ballast run for 30 min without the reflector/bulb plugged in. Works now! LEGIT! Thanks guys!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> looking good badmason, what do you think of the arjans strawberry haze ? yeild,strech etc . Ive just got my hands on one seed might pop it next time round.
> How long has it been flowering for?


Thanks DGD. Its my first sativa and I dont know what to think. She stretched hugely which is why shes all bent over all over LOL so i could keep her under the lights. Shes now going on week 11 flower and Ive kinda just been letting her do her thing. She was a mother plant and there for she has had many cuttings takin from her. So shes putting out lil buds but tons of em. Same with all these ladies except the time warp and super skunk. 



Integra21 said:


> As stated above, if you have access to a friend with a multimeter, you can check voltage at the bulb, but from the sounds of it, you need a new balast. You can keep the girls going with some basic cfl's until you get a new one. Good luck.
> 
> 
> That looks like some serious buddage in there. Some monster one on top of that. Good work mason. I want you to get your hydro scrog going too, go away summer, NOW!


Thanks integra. It looks like alot more bud on the pics. All in all not to bad. I got so far over a QP dry and im betting theres another half pound or so. I cant wait for winter lol. I never thought id ever say that one. Im planning on re-plumbing everything and then putting up white panel board and then its on. I may rock a headband exclusive grow in tribute to a good 600 buddy of ours. Peace 1bmm


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> My last bud of strawberry. I have no idea why it's called strawberry but it definitely has that haze taste. If I remember correctly, I vegged for six weeks, they were already showing pistals in 18/6. I lst'd her, flowered for twelve weeks plus, maybe thirteen and got four ounces of bud from her, maybe a touch over. Not the strongest of smoke in my book but a nice daytime buzz if you have to work, doesn't give you that couchlock feeling. Also, I used three gallon containers, just like yours masonman. A wally world special.


 Thanks man, not sure if ill veg so long in the bubblers.Sounds like its decent , cant have to much couch bud through the day.Lookin forward to it now,great tip on humidty gonna keep that in mind.



Heads Up said:


> That strawberry haze and leaves drying up, what is your humidity level? My arjan's haze did not like dry air, it wanted moisture, high humidity. That might be your problem. I've read while researching growing a sativa, some like humidity levels between sixty and eighty percent in veg and about fifty in flower, maybe a touch higher. I could not keep the leaves from drying out no matter how much I sprayed that girl. I had a pile of dry leaves I was always picking off the plant. I only yielded a bit over three ounces off of her but I took a cutting and got another ounce or so when all was said and done. The arjan's haze #1 is the best weed I've grown to date. Heavy haze taste and a sky rocket of a high, no body stone at all.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 9, 2010)

I think im gonna do a short veg then if shes going to streching all over the place.. 
cool 1BAM..


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2010)

Hookd

Sometimes when I lose power I have to un-plug my 400mh standard ballast and let it cool for 10 or more minutes and plug it back in and it has been re-firing every time. This doesn't happen to the digital 600w.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> My last bud of strawberry. I have no idea why it's called strawberry but it definitely has that haze taste. If I remember correctly, I vegged for six weeks, they were already showing pistals in 18/6. I lst'd her, flowered for twelve weeks plus, maybe thirteen and got four ounces of bud from her, maybe a touch over. Not the strongest of smoke in my book but a nice daytime buzz if you have to work, doesn't give you that couchlock feeling. Also, I used three gallon containers, just like yours masonman. A wally world special.


Thats exactly why i wanted a sativa because i like to get high all day. and I mean from the time i wake till i goes to the fart sack. And i think i may have picked up those trash cans after i seen yours along ways back 600 style. They have served well but im through with them soon. 



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, I switched over to 12/12 last tuesday, for the past three days I've been giving my plants grow nutes and I still have my metal halide lamps burning. I figure during the transition from veg to flower, why not give them a good dose of N before they completely switch to flower mode? Plus like you, I've been noticing some early yellowing of my lower fan leaves. As I've mentioned, I stick to no schedule, I try to let my plants tell me what they need. I'll plug in my hps lamps this weekend and hit them with a good dose of P to really help 'set' the flowering mode.
> 
> Nice bud. I have a bit of white widow and power kush coming my way tomorrow. Into the jars they will go and start the most important part of the grow, curing, well drying and curing actually.


That seems like a good strategy, switching 12/12 with the MH. Just seems like it would be the way nature would replicate the sun. Good shit Heads ^ 



Heads Up said:


> That strawberry haze and leaves drying up, what is your humidity level? My arjan's haze did not like dry air, it wanted moisture, high humidity. That might be your problem. I've read while researching growing a sativa, some like humidity levels between sixty and eighty percent in veg and about fifty in flower, maybe a touch higher. I could not keep the leaves from drying out no matter how much I sprayed that girl. I had a pile of dry leaves I was always picking off the plant. I only yielded a bit over three ounces off of her but I took a cutting and got another ounce or so when all was said and done. The arjan's haze #1 is the best weed I've grown to date. Heavy haze taste and a sky rocket of a high, no body stone at all.


Funny thing Heads^ hehe I tagged up your name bru. lol I use the same exact temp thingy you use. My humidity has been quite high 60% + because of the sweltering summer heat. Im certain i nute burned her and she has a gang of leaves as she was a clone mother. But im going to let her finish. Im expecting a week or 2 yet. Im seeing how the sativas dont bulk up till the very end which is a long freakin time. But i love a good energetic buzz and thats what i need. Been smoking alot of indica dom and its got me quite lazy ahahaaaha. 



Heads Up said:


> Which brings me to this question. How long do you guys dry and at what humidity level?


60% in the flower room and 5-6 days before branch snapitty snap. No bud rot yet thank god. Its me only place to dry at the moment. 



curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> 
> Great tutoral and beautiful ladies....mucho gracias
> 
> ...


Thanks cof. 



curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> 
> Great tutoral and beautiful ladies. Looks like you'll be enjoying your own shortly.
> 
> ...


Thanks again cof lol. And yes indeedy loving it.

1BMM


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

After doing some reading and thinking recently I just wanted to throw my 2cents in, re 1BMM fighting with N. Actually not long after my first Casey Jones grow when we were discussing whether or not to let your plant yellow and die towards the end, and the benefit of keeping them green right throughout the grow these thoughts started coming into my cranium. 

Well I had started using a different brand of coco (a more expensive one) and for the life of me I was not getting the results I wanted. I truelly believe it wasn't due to the elements not being available, they were there, it was actually to do with the medium itself. In hinesight this medium was ideal for bedding, but not for the whole medium. When watered it retained a hellavo lot of moisture (which I thin restricted roots more than anything), and also I don't think it had the microbiorganisms to create the correct atmosphere for the ferts to be made available to the plant....I read that the ferts can be in soil, but unless the atmosphere in the soil is good, the plant will only take up a small % of those ferts.

So in other words, it's not that there is a lack in fert, it's a medium problem. So adding something like N, is not necessarily going to improve the situation.

Since I have gone back to the other medium (which is a mix of coco, and soil based medium, with added fertilizers in there - i.e the soil/coco is active) I think the plants have benefited somewhat, making them happier.

Things to do before putting your mix down if not 100%:

Make sure you medium has plenty air in it. This is what enables N to be released as well. Try emptying your soil onto some sheeting and give it a turn.

Adding mycorrhiza and bacterium in preperation of the soil brings it to life. This helps create a relation between the soil and the plant. Giving your plants the ability to take up higher % of fertilizers...

Anyway, will probably chime in again with more inane thoughts.....laters,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

damn fine tutorial 1BMM and fine bud porn too fella!

thanksk for the warm welcome back to the fold peeps. the countdown to dank has begun.

any word on what were gonna grow yet D????? its killin me


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 10, 2010)

My partner in stupid has had soil problems for his past two grows. I always put mycorrhiza in my soil and water with molasses. Molasses does not a thing for your plant, it does good stuff for your soil. As I have said before, I've been using Scott's potting soil with an added bag of miracle grow organic. I basically have not had any problems with my plants. With a steady low dose of nutes my plants show almost no burn, you really have to look to find any at all.

DST, back to your light question, I would separate your lamps more or if you can, two metal halide to one hps I've read is the ideal ratio. I don't know what happens when different wavelengths of light meet? Does it change the color spectrum that the plants see? Anyway my thinking is if you separate your lights more each wavelength has a better chance of hitting your plants before being mixed with the color from the other lamp. This grow I've kept my metal halides in even though my 12/12 has started. I'll leave them in for almost the first two weeks and then change them, which will be this weekend coming up, then it's the hps lamps.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

Thoughts.

Was just having a skoot around the web before I went into town....and really, not a massive amount has caught my eye.

I did see Skywalker, a Blueberry and Mazar cross - an attempt to create the ultimate indica, but these little babies come in at 10 fem for 125 euro!! quite pricey I thought. If there ends up 20 of us doing it that's 225 euro to kick off. I was going to suggest that instead of paying me any money as a few have suggested, just sending the money to a charity you think is deserving....however, 225 euro was not the figure I was thinking...more like a 100 euro for 20 seeds, and then in that price bracket there isn't much that is very exciting either.....

So heres my thought.

Since there are some of us trying our own little breeding experiments, why do we not use our own seeds. I currently have enough D-OG Kush seeds (HB backcrossed OG Kush) to give everyone a baby (and still have a few left for me hehe.) This round is my first go with them and they all came out fem so everyone should get a fem seed......

Next run we can try one of Integra's experiments, or perhaps Mr West's since I know he has a few sneaky things on the go. I think this would be cool since we are gorwing our own creations and expanding the available varieties out there as well.

So whatcha think people? If everyone agrees then I will send a pm to all and we can go from there.

DST


p.s I will still donate to charity!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

your a stand up guy DST. im down for whatever bru.

hopefully down the line i can offer the 600 my own creation too. watch this space


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your a stand up guy DST. im down for whatever bru.
> 
> hopefully down the line i can offer the 600 my own creation too. watch this space


Taking that as a Yes, lol.


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your a stand up guy DST. im down for whatever bru.
> 
> hopefully down the line i can offer the 600 my own creation too. watch this space


same here.......


DST said:


> Taking that as a Yes, lol.


yes from me..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

ok 600 let me tug on some shirt tails here.

Im going to be running a 600HPS and a 600MH side by side ive been doing some reading and found this regime

Use the MH for the vegetative period.
Use the MH for the first 2 weeks of 12/12
Switch to the HPS until the trichomes begin to form heads
Switch the MH and the HPS every 2 days until the end of the harvest.

now i cant be chewed with changing out the bulb in my reflector every 2 days or really see the benefit of doing so. if i do switch i was thinking maybe for a week at a time.

im rolling perpetual so the MH for veg isnt important.

anyhow anyone got some advice on how n when i should be using the MH or should I just use 2 HPS ?


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok 600 let me tug on some shirt tails here.
> 
> Im going to be running a 600HPS and a 600MH side by side ive been doing some reading and found this regime
> 
> ...


Jig's yer man for this, he done quite a bit of reading on it as well I believe.

I am basically HPS all the way in flower, using my MH for the first couple of weeks of flower, then it's out of there until the next veg....that's the regim I have been using.

EDIT: And If I remember rightly, if you are doing a scrog, the MH will give you loads and loads of foliage....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks for the tips man! sounds like it doesnt really fit in with my perpetual very well tho. i could partition the tent tho i guess

where you at jiggy

EDIT: i just went with HPS


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 10, 2010)

I run a S.O.B. garden and use both mh and hps from the start of 12/12 till the end.Sounds like alot of extra work changing bulbs. I use 1200 watts hps and 600 watts mh and i have noticed more weight and they seem to be done about a week sooner.the way i run em is the hps comes on alone for the first hour,then the mh fires up and shuts down 1 hour before lights out.so 12/12 for the hps and only 10 hours of mh, kinda simulates sunrise and sunset.IMO a mixed spectrum is never a bad idea.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree, a mixed spectrum is never a bad idea...thats why I use a Son-T light, also has blue spectrum in there as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

clever thinking ill pick up a MH light too, run an experiment. i got an osram son t this round. 

well im officially skint till payday but i am a happy man


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2010)

DST

Good idea! I just put a herijuana lady with her two brothers, hope you don't mind a little incest. Her offspring ought to be ready in 4 to 5 weeks as contribution to the 600.


cof


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, so question to you Screen users.
> 
> A SOG is as I know, a Sea Of Green. Our new poster Trichlone in my view is doing a SOG with a screen on top, (there are like 20 plants under each screen). I have seen this done a few times, can understand why it is done, but I would also question it's benefit. And it's obvious the SOG method works, it's evident in the pics, but is that screen helping? Trichlone, perhaps you can let us know about your reasons and experiences?
> 
> ...


...absolutely, I use my screens to stop my ladies from falling over. Specifically, my Sensi Seed's, Big Bud and Pure Power Plant needs this support, or any strain with alot of side shoot production. In my priviously posted pics here, I used my screen on the Trainwrecks because that table is close to the fan...they needed a little help standing straight. I have used bamboo sticks, the screen seems to be alot easier to maintain.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

DST said:


> After doing some reading and thinking recently I just wanted to throw my 2cents in, re 1BMM fighting with N. Actually not long after my first Casey Jones grow when we were discussing whether or not to let your plant yellow and die towards the end, and the benefit of keeping them green right throughout the grow these thoughts started coming into my cranium.
> 
> Well I had started using a different brand of coco (a more expensive one) and for the life of me I was not getting the results I wanted. I truelly believe it wasn't due to the elements not being available, they were there, it was actually to do with the medium itself. In hinesight this medium was ideal for bedding, but not for the whole medium. When watered it retained a hellavo lot of moisture (which I thin restricted roots more than anything), and also I don't think it had the microbiorganisms to create the correct atmosphere for the ferts to be made available to the plant....I read that the ferts can be in soil, but unless the atmosphere in the soil is good, the plant will only take up a small % of those ferts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that perspective D. Did not even consider a soil issue. 



DST said:


> Thoughts.
> 
> Was just having a skoot around the web before I went into town....and really, not a massive amount has caught my eye.
> 
> ...


I think thats a great idea. I am hoping to get a male from some of my new beans to cross with a cut of the time warp but that will be awhile. Id sure like to get some of that UK cheese pollen that would make a wicked cross. So mr westy or any D im open for some pollen hehe. You dont here that suggestion everyday lol. 

Anyhows D i think that idea of using our own beans is a winner. Id really feel in dept to you if you spend a bunch of $$$. Im wth whatever you want to do homie. Off to work peace 1bmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

gonna be waitin a long time for that cheese pollen 1BMM the world and his dog wants a male of the exodus cheese. potpimp.com has S1's tho


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gonna be waitin a long time for that cheese pollen 1BMM the world and his dog wants a male of the exodus cheese. potpimp.com has S1's tho


I've got some cheese pollen in the freezer, lol..from the BX2's (no, not next to the Chunkey Monkey!!). Gonna bust it onto one of my OG Kush's next run, providing the smoke I get from Cheese Mom is up to par, and then we'll have a Gucci to talk about, lol. Seriously, I cannot think of a better cross, if the male cheese pollen is anyway similar in genetics to the BX2 I have grown, it's def worth a cross or 3.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

AMEN!!! heres hoping D hahah 'OG Prada' lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks for the tips man! sounds like it doesnt really fit in with my perpetual very well tho. i could partition the tent tho i guess
> 
> where you at jiggy
> 
> EDIT: i just went with HPS


I'm sleeping mate. It's 5am on the west coast when you posted this, lol. Gimme a chance to eat a little breakfast and I'll give the 600 my MH/ HPS observations again.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> AMEN!!! heres hoping D hahah 'OG Prada' lol


Well I am gonna chop it at the weekend which is gonna be 10 weeks (going for middle of the road - to tempted to wait 12 weeks, haha). Water with good old water tomorrow, a few more days of fake sun, then good night Vienna.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm sleeping mate. It's 5am on the west coast when you posted this, lol. Gimme a chance to eat a little breakfast and I'll give the 600 my MH/ HPS observations again.


come on sleepy, get with it, haha
[youtube]n-c66SJPuUI[/youtube]


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 10, 2010)

hey every one. i was thinking for the vegging the plants under 250watts blue spectrom cfl light, can i also vegg in my 600watts hps light? and if so after how long of vegging with the 250watts shud i transfer to 600watts hps for vegging?


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey every one. i was thinking for the vegging the plants under 250watts blue spectrom cfl light, can i also vegg in my 600watts hps light? and if so after how long of vegging with the 250watts shud i transfer to 600watts hps for vegging?


 No reason why you cannot veg with an HPS, some say it's not ideal, but as I mentioned above, of you got a Son T witha bit of dual spectrum in the bulb you should be okay. Introduce the 600 and have them both running for a time. I run my 400w MH and my 600 HPS together, but I have the HPS come on mid morning to late afternoon and have the mh run from lights on until lights off.....


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

oh, and welcome to the club if you are gonna stick around nas!!! peace out, DST


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 10, 2010)

DST said:


> No reason why you cannot veg with an HPS, some say it's not ideal, but as I mentioned above, of you got a Son T witha bit of dual spectrum in the bulb you should be okay. Introduce the 600 and have them both running for a time. I run my 400w MH and my 600 HPS together, but I have the HPS come on mid morning to late afternoon and have the mh run from lights on until lights off.....


hey thanks for that, thanks for the welcome ill be here with you guy for a long time lol.
one more quastion i got *2 x *Blue Spectrum 250 watt 8U 6400K E40 CFL Grow Light Bulb both have reflectors im gena have 5 plants for vegg will the 2 light do for the full vegging perioud befor i stick them for flowering in my 600watts hps?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey thanks for that, thanks for the welcome ill be here with you guy for a long time lol.
> one more quastion i got *2 x *Blue Spectrum 250 watt 8U 6400K E40 CFL Grow Light Bulb both have reflectors im gena have 5 plants for vegg will the 2 light do for the full vegging perioud befor i stick them for flowering in my 600watts hps?


I'd run the 500w of MH for veg. And the 600 for flower. If you don't mind the electric bill, and can cool everything, It would be awesome to run 1100 watts during flower.


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> AMEN!!! heres hoping D hahah 'OG Prada' lol


'OG Prada'...lol
you better claim that [email protected]#t for real.
'GUCCI'...hmmmmmmm!!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Thoughts.
> 
> Was just having a skoot around the web before I went into town....and really, not a massive amount has caught my eye.
> 
> ...


When u first proposed the plan i was gonna say that!!!!!! ive seen some of ur older grows from b4 and ive seen the crosses and i always wanted some DST seeds i swear..that head bandxcali-o cross is sick...that d-og sounds good 2..i honestly think it would better than buying seeds and its UNIQUE thats even more impotant..ive been MIA because of the shower..i will be back 2 posting as normal in 2 days..i had a terrible 600 accident yesterday..i wasnt home and the ac didnt come on for 2 hours+i didnt water for 2 days = 2 extremely burnt plants..one of which was a YIELDER 3 and a half feet tall ATLEAST 2 and a half feet wide..and a really pretty diesel plant which was beginning(*) 2 change colors..  ...i might post pics if my heart lets me..but i vote for the homemade beans..i trust u enough 2 send them 2 me so its not a problem there..ill try 2 stay updated

p.s...600s lookin good..im jealous..everybody keep up the good work..


----------



## bonuslazer (Aug 10, 2010)

I know I'm a total noob, but I bought this ballast from a hydro shop and they gave me a 400w mh free with the setup of ballast and hood, so naturally I assumed it was a 400w ballast. Recently, however I checked the side of the ballast and its 600w! Seeing as my hydrosun hps bulb was malfunctioning on me after a full flower cycle, I went back to the hydro store and they hooked me up with a Agrosun 600w for $80. I tried it out last night and its great... I think my plants are really into the extra light. Took a few shots... 

in order: blue dream clone jr, blue dream clone, two NL clones, and trainwreck clone


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> When u first proposed the plan i was gonna say that!!!!!! ive seen some of ur older grows from b4 and ive seen the crosses and i always wanted some DST seeds i swear..that head bandxcali-o cross is sick...that d-og sounds good 2..i honestly think it would better than buying seeds and its UNIQUE thats even more impotant..ive been MIA because of the shower..i will be back 2 posting as normal in 2 days..i had a terrible 600 accident yesterday..i wasnt home and the ac didnt come on for 2 hours+i didnt water for 2 days = 2 extremely burnt plants..one of which was a YIELDER 3 and a half feet tall ATLEAST 2 and a half feet wide..and a really pretty diesel plant which was beginning(*) 2 change colors..  ...i might post pics if my heart lets me..but i vote for the homemade beans..i trust u enough 2 send them 2 me so its not a problem there..ill try 2 stay updated
> 
> p.s...600s lookin good..im jealous..everybody keep up the good work..


Sorry to hear the bad news Silver. Its always a kick in the seeds when your so far in and get shat upon. 



bonuslazer said:


> I know I'm a total noob, but I bought this ballast from a hydro shop and they gave me a 400w mh free with the setup of ballast and hood, so naturally I assumed it was a 400w ballast. Recently, however I checked the side of the ballast and its 600w! Seeing as my hydrosun hps bulb was malfunctioning on me after a full flower cycle, I went back to the hydro store and they hooked me up with a Agrosun 600w for $80. I tried it out last night and its great... I think my plants are really into the extra light. Took a few shots...
> 
> in order: blue dream clone jr, blue dream clone, two NL clones, and trainwreck clone


Nice looking grow bonuslazer ans welcome to the club 600. The best thread on RIU


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'd run the 500w of MH for veg. And the 600 for flower. If you don't mind the electric bill, and can cool everything, It would be awesome to run 1100 watts during flower.


only if i could do that but yeh see im marrid and the other half would have a heart attak after seeing the bill lolz. well im gena go with 500watts for vegging and the 600watts flower,
how would the outcome be of the yield with 5 plants and the 600watts for flowering?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2010)

I got this from theloadeddragon's site and thought ya'll might enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYxAvnFsqAY&feature=related


cof


----------



## bonuslazer (Aug 10, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice looking grow bonuslazer ans welcome to the club 600. The best thread on RIU


Thanks! come check out the grow! second on my sig...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 10, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Hookd
> 
> Sometimes when I lose power I have to un-plug my 400mh standard ballast and let it cool for 10 or more minutes and plug it back in and it has been re-firing every time. This doesn't happen to the digital 600w.
> 
> ...


Curious, are you saying a digital ballast will not try to hot start? I have such problems with losing power, I had to by a time delay from CAP. It won't try to start my lights for fifteen minutes should the power go out. I have digital ballasts but my electricity will go off and then come back on a second or two later but this could happen ten times a week. It seems we have a problem with electricity and squirrels in my neck of the woods.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 10, 2010)

im gena go with 500watts for vegging and the 600watts flower, how would the outcome be of the yield with 5 plants and the 600watts for flowering?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2010)

I have the same issues with the power going off momentarily, usually during a storm.I have been in the flower room when that happens and the digital will recover almost immediately, while the traditional ballast will not hot start. It's not the bulb, but the ballast. All further ballast will be digital.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 10, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I got this from theloadeddragon's site and thought ya'll might enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYxAvnFsqAY&feature=related
> 
> ...


I am duly impressed, particularly because it's true. Thank you for sharing that little gem.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 10, 2010)

DST, all we need to do is trust one another and we can be our own seedbank. I applaud your idea. That would be a yes vote from me.

I've been looking forward to doing another sativa grow but I think that is going to have to go on the back burner until next summer. I have a hawaiian snow and a neville's haze that I've been saving and both are feminized. I also have some jock horror and some malawi 99 regular beans. I'm thinking maybe an outdoor scrog about twelve feet long and eight feet wide, put all four strains under it and hope for a male to pollinate the others. That should give us enough sativa dominant beans for everyone to have a dozen or so each.

I too must confess I've always wanted to try some of the strains you grow DST, especially the casey jones and the ny47. My mouth waters when I see that casey.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gonna be waitin a long time for that cheese pollen 1BMM the world and his dog wants a male of the exodus cheese. potpimp.com has S1's tho


Sorry I missed this earlier Don. I heard that the UK cheese is like a highly gaurded strain. Im curious. What is in these knock off strains then of the cheese. For instance I have a GHS cheese bean. As far as ive found its a big buddah cheese just sold under ghs. Im sure there must be a wide variety of cheeses. Ohh and what is the S1 ?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, all we need to do is trust one another and we can be our own seedbank. I applaud your idea. That would be a yes vote from me.
> 
> I've been looking forward to doing another sativa grow but I think that is going to have to go on the back burner until next summer. I have a hawaiian snow and a neville's haze that I've been saving and both are feminized. I also have some jock horror and some malawi 99 regular beans. I'm thinking maybe an outdoor scrog about twelve feet long and eight feet wide, put all four strains under it and hope for a male to pollinate the others. That should give us enough sativa dominant beans for everyone to have a dozen or so each.
> 
> I too must confess I've always wanted to try some of the strains you grow DST, especially the casey jones and the ny47. My mouth waters when I see that casey.


Fucking Ayy Headsup. Thats what ive been dreaming of A nice row of perfect plants. Only in my backyard hehe. I couldnt pull it off where im at though. It would be great to just sit back and watch them grow. And I must agree that Casey Jones look fkn Bomb D.

1bmm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Headsup I thinking i want to try some new sativa beans. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## williewill420 (Aug 10, 2010)

gotta question for all 600ers...ok i germinated 3 seeds in a wash rag all 3 had half inch tap roots. I planted the seeds into bx promix 1/8 inch underneath the surface, watered with plain tap water ph'd at 6.0...7 days later and i still dont have any sprouts so i got curious and dug them up and all 3 look the exact same as when i planted them. I never had this happen before and am wondering what could have happened to make all 3 seeds go dormate under the dirt. The strain is jacks cleaner x (grapefruit x g-13)


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 10, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey Headsup I thinking i want to try some new sativa beans. Which one would you recommend?


I have not had the morning glory nor the laughing buddha. I have grown the sour cream and it was very good. A nice fresh lemon taste, light not heavy and overpowering and the buzz is a head high with little body stone. An all around good smoke. I personally thought it was much better than the strawberry haze. I'll put it to ya' this way, the sour cream was the first to be gone. The arjan's haze is better, a real killer high, great weed, but the sour cream, just a damn good smoke, better flavor than the haze.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> gotta question for all 600ers...ok i germinated 3 seeds in a wash rag all 3 had half inch tap roots. I planted the seeds into bx promix 1/8 inch underneath the surface, watered with plain tap water ph'd at 6.0...7 days later and i still dont have any sprouts so i got curious and dug them up and all 3 look the exact same as when i planted them. I never had this happen before and am wondering what could have happened to make all 3 seeds go dormate under the dirt. The strain is jacks cleaner x (grapefruit x g-13)


Willie I have had that prob before. Perhaps the plnating shocked the lil bugger. I have found when planting from seed its best to catch them right when they crack. That tap root is really sensative and the longer it gets the harder it is to handle carefully. Anyhows if the tap root is not dead brown or black. Id put em back in give em a drink and hope for the best ole buddy. 



Heads Up said:


> I have not had the morning glory nor the laughing buddha. I have grown the sour cream and it was very good. A nice fresh lemon taste, light not heavy and overpowering and the buzz is a head high with little body stone. An all around good smoke. I personally thought it was much better than the strawberry haze. I'll put it to ya' this way, the sour cream was the first to be gone. The arjan's haze is better, a real killer high, great weed, but the sour cream, just a damn good smoke, better flavor than the haze.


Roger that heads^ I appreciate the quidance.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2010)

I work to damn much.... I work 10pm to 7 in the morning and sleep most of the day. Anyway My 2 Clones and my Big Blueberry under my T-5 has yet to get any nutes and my B.F.F. needs to have its roots cut from my Harvested Purple God Bud I need a way to come up with some time management my girls are suffering. *Sigh* So I'm thinking Thursday i will cut and remove the remainder of my Purple God Bud and discard it all(PM) Then i need to drain my Res(I haven't checked the PH in lord knows how long) Not sure if i should re put nutes my B.F.F. has A LOT of long white hairs but the trics are looking mostly clear turning cloudy so what should i do. I got a lot of shit on my plate at the moment just needed to put it out there and get some opinions on time management with your grows.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

Well folks just when i was gearing up for a good season fuck me. I must tear down my entire room. And i mean every square inch. Im just sick at the moment. I just got wind that my city is upgrading utility meters on a mass scale. FUCK. And the one they are upgrading is smack in the cave. FUCKKKKKK. I got some time to finish up whats already near finished but as for my vegging girls just fresh into flower, well they are going to have to go outdoors. There is absolutely no way around it. Pisses me off man i got alot of work in that setup but fuck it. I was planning on going balls out remod again so maybe i can get the fucks in when im gearing up to snap on my ultimate room. Sheesh going to smoke a hole gram of hash peace 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> When u first proposed the plan i was gonna say that!!!!!! ive seen some of ur older grows from b4 and ive seen the crosses and i always wanted some DST seeds i swear..that head bandxcali-o cross is sick...that d-og sounds good 2..i honestly think it would better than buying seeds and its UNIQUE thats even more impotant..ive been MIA because of the shower..i will be back 2 posting as normal in 2 days..i had a terrible 600 accident yesterday..i wasnt home and the ac didnt come on for 2 hours+i didnt water for 2 days = 2 extremely burnt plants..one of which was a YIELDER 3 and a half feet tall ATLEAST 2 and a half feet wide..and a really pretty diesel plant which was beginning(*) 2 change colors..  ...i might post pics if my heart lets me..but i vote for the homemade beans..i trust u enough 2 send them 2 me so its not a problem there..ill try 2 stay updated
> 
> p.s...600s lookin good..im jealous..everybody keep up the good work..


Cool, that's another Yes in the bag....

Well sounds like your plants had a few hours of what my plants had for 2 weeks. I am sure with some TLC they will be right silver!



bonuslazer said:


> I know I'm a total noob, but I bought this ballast from a hydro shop and they gave me a 400w mh free with the setup of ballast and hood, so naturally I assumed it was a 400w ballast. Recently, however I checked the side of the ballast and its 600w! Seeing as my hydrosun hps bulb was malfunctioning on me after a full flower cycle, I went back to the hydro store and they hooked me up with a Agrosun 600w for $80. I tried it out last night and its great... I think my plants are really into the extra light. Took a few shots...
> 
> in order: blue dream clone jr, blue dream clone, two NL clones, and trainwreck clone


I think they will lvoe the xtra light...nice little bonus discovering it was a 600!! sweet and welcome to the club!!



nas2007 said:


> only if i could do that but yeh see im marrid and the other half would have a heart attak after seeing the bill lolz. well im gena go with 500watts for vegging and the 600watts flower,
> how would the outcome be of the yield with 5 plants and the 600watts for flowering?


You should be looking at anything around 10oz to a lb I would say....if you have vegged the girls for long enough....also depends on how well your plants yield.



curious old fart said:


> I got this from theloadeddragon's site and thought ya'll might enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYxAvnFsqAY&feature=related
> 
> ...


GREAT SONG COF!!!!!!!



Heads Up said:


> Curious, are you saying a digital ballast will not try to hot start? I have such problems with losing power, I had to by a time delay from CAP. It won't try to start my lights for fifteen minutes should the power go out. I have digital ballasts but my electricity will go off and then come back on a second or two later but this could happen ten times a week. It seems we have a problem with electricity and squirrels in my neck of the woods.


I am using a normal ballast and have been having problem with my fuse handling my kitchen (which is also running my lights) I need to get my kitchen re-wired basically. But the power goes off, and when I swithc it back on my ballasts come back on no problem, they are just normal ballasts. The only one I have an issue with is my MH light, that needs to cool before coming back on.....



curious old fart said:


> I have the same issues with the power going off momentarily, usually during a storm.I have been in the flower room when that happens and the digital will recover almost immediately, while the traditional ballast will not hot start. It's not the bulb, but the ballast. All further ballast will be digital.
> 
> 
> cof


Strange that you have found this, as I say, never had any problems....so far.



Heads Up said:


> DST, all we need to do is trust one another and we can be our own seedbank. I applaud your idea. That would be a yes vote from me.
> 
> I've been looking forward to doing another sativa grow but I think that is going to have to go on the back burner until next summer. I have a hawaiian snow and a neville's haze that I've been saving and both are feminized. I also have some jock horror and some malawi 99 regular beans. I'm thinking maybe an outdoor scrog about twelve feet long and eight feet wide, put all four strains under it and hope for a male to pollinate the others. That should give us enough sativa dominant beans for everyone to have a dozen or so each.
> 
> I too must confess I've always wanted to try some of the strains you grow DST, especially the casey jones and the ny47. My mouth waters when I see that casey.


The Casey is a winner....I really need to look at some more sativa based strains as well!!



williewill420 said:


> gotta question for all 600ers...ok i germinated 3 seeds in a wash rag all 3 had half inch tap roots. I planted the seeds into bx promix 1/8 inch underneath the surface, watered with plain tap water ph'd at 6.0...7 days later and i still dont have any sprouts so i got curious and dug them up and all 3 look the exact same as when i planted them. I never had this happen before and am wondering what could have happened to make all 3 seeds go dormate under the dirt. The strain is jacks cleaner x (grapefruit x g-13)


This happened to me just the other day. I have stopped putting them in paper now and just soak for 24 hours then pop in the soil as I thought exactly what 1BMM was saying.



Hotsause said:


> I work to damn much.... I work 10pm to 7 in the morning and sleep most of the day. Anyway My 2 Clones and my Big Blueberry under my T-5 has yet to get any nutes and my B.F.F. needs to have its roots cut from my Harvested Purple God Bud I need a way to come up with some time management my girls are suffering. *Sigh* So I'm thinking Thursday i will cut and remove the remainder of my Purple God Bud and discard it all(PM) Then i need to drain my Res(I haven't checked the PH in lord knows how long) Not sure if i should re put nutes my B.F.F. has A LOT of long white hairs but the trics are looking mostly clear turning cloudy so what should i do. I got a lot of shit on my plate at the moment just needed to put it out there and get some opinions on time management with your grows.


I wouldn't just discard the bud, even with pm. I have made hash from mouldy bud before and it was all good. If you want to get rid of the plant, just grind it up in a food blender and then mix it with ice (like bubble hash) then sieve and drain the water away, you will be left with plenty trichs for a nice smoke....if you need further afvise I will point you in the right direction. As far as my time management with my girls. I look in on them at least once per day, and water twice per week, so maybe 5 hours in total a week - and about 20 hours just staring at them, hahah) Not really sure what else I can say wiuth Time Management though Hotsause. 



1badmasonman said:


> Well folks just when i was gearing up for a good season fuck me. I must tear down my entire room. And i mean every square inch. Im just sick at the moment. I just got wind that my city is upgrading utility meters on a mass scale. FUCK. And the one they are upgrading is smack in the cave. FUCKKKKKK. I got some time to finish up whats already near finished but as for my vegging girls just fresh into flower, well they are going to have to go outdoors. There is absolutely no way around it. Pisses me off man i got alot of work in that setup but fuck it. I was planning on going balls out remod again so maybe i can get the fucks in when im gearing up to snap on my ultimate room. Sheesh going to smoke a hole gram of hash peace 1bmm


WTF, do you rent your gaff 1BMM? that just sucks the big un. How long you looking at?

Have a good day folks, when your day starts that is!

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

and 1BMM, I think an S1 is a Skunk no1 which is what the Cheese originally derives from.....makes me think of Public Enemy, S1W's, hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Sorry I missed this earlier Don. I heard that the UK cheese is like a highly gaurded strain. Im curious. What is in these knock off strains then of the cheese. For instance I have a GHS cheese bean. As far as ive found its a big buddah cheese just sold under ghs. Im sure there must be a wide variety of cheeses. Ohh and what is the S1 ?


sup 1BMM! it was originally meant to be spread for free by the collective that brought it out in the late 80's but since as you know money makes the world go round some people charge crazy prices for cuts of it. its the terpines that make it stink like nothing else weed wise youve ever smelt. its unmistakable i could blind ID it from any weed. 

the knock off are basically cheese crosed with whatever they think is close enough. usually afghan. in some cases you can find somethin that smells kinda cheesey but once youve had the real deal the crosses just wont cut mustard.

S1: means selfed like first selfed generation. reverse a female using colloidal silver or thiosulfate solution fire the male spunk at her and the resulting beans are S1.



1badmasonman said:


> Well folks just when i was gearing up for a good season fuck me. I must tear down my entire room. And i mean every square inch. Im just sick at the moment. I just got wind that my city is upgrading utility meters on a mass scale. FUCK. And the one they are upgrading is smack in the cave. FUCKKKKKK. I got some time to finish up whats already near finished but as for my vegging girls just fresh into flower, well they are going to have to go outdoors. There is absolutely no way around it. Pisses me off man i got alot of work in that setup but fuck it. I was planning on going balls out remod again so maybe i can get the fucks in when im gearing up to snap on my ultimate room. Sheesh going to smoke a hole gram of hash peace 1bmm


600 DOWN! BADMASON DOWN! thats a real bad break fella. sometimes life has a way of forcing your hand for the better though. stay strong bro



curious old fart said:


> I got this from theloadeddragon's site and thought ya'll might enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYxAvnFsqAY&feature=related
> 
> ...


cracking tune COF


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 11, 2010)

My vietnam vet buddy called me yesterday early evening so I went to see him. My two plants that I brought over about six days ago, they've grown about an inch a day since being outside. I was astonished. The difference is like going from a t-5 to a six hundred, it's that much better. Unfortunately the LA Confidential is a male. I had chopped the main stalk and when I could see the remainder of the plant I thought, did I just chop a female? Well it's a male. I don't know if he's going to leave it or pull it. I did tell him the strain was an excellent one so he might leave it to pollinate the females and get some beans. I also supercropped the other plant which I had topped. The two main shoots from the topping took off since being outside and so they were supercropped. I'll get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 11, 2010)

Masonman. I'm wondering, you say you use foxfarm's grow big in your res when cloning. Browsing through one of my 'grow bibles' I finally found what I was looking for. It's phosphorous that helps in root development. With that in mind when I do my first clones, I'm going to put some tiger bloom in the res. I don't use it any longer for flowering I'm using jack's classic blossom booster npk of 10-30-20. I'll post up a report of the effects.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 11, 2010)

A few days ago I was doing a job and we're hanging the guys paintings back on the walls before we leave. I catch my buddy's eye and give him a little head nod as if to say, watch this. So I pick up this painting and say to the guy, nice painting, it looks like an Jorge Cervantes, he says it's not but he wishes it was, it would be worth more money.

For all those who don't know, Jorge Cervantes wrote the indoor grow bible.


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought s1 was selfed 1st generation. I would always shorten skunk #1 to sk1. but maybe im reading it all wrong. This thread moves way too fast for my dyslexic brain to keep up. I took some pics yesterday to post up here but wen i went to get the card out my camera i see it on my desk so it wernt in my camera. Ill take a few quickies now for ya brb.............
these are undew 400w hps not 600, my 600 has too young polants for u to see ya pervs lol


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 11, 2010)

DST, before my beautiful baby arrives, I want to take a moment to thank you for your kindness and your willingness to share with us on the six hundred.

Can't wait to get the first annual six hundred what? grow up and running. I was thinking if we are going to share beans, why not call it the six hundred what grow. Whoever supplies the next round of beans will know the strain but we won't. Then we can try to guess what we are growing. These are the kinds of things I think up when I'm not stoned, now ya'll know why I smoke, to prevent ideas like that one from popping up.

Well it's off to work boys. I'll snap some pics of the place I work every day, you guys won't believe this retirement 'village'. See ya' this evening at the six.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

wicked colas there westy! shame bout the PM i thought you had it on the run.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice Mr West......is the first one the phsycosis? Looks v-phat!



mr west said:


> I thought s1 was selfed 1st generation. I would always shorten skunk #1 to sk1. but maybe im reading it all wrong. This thread moves way too fast for my dyslexic brain to keep up. I took some pics yesterday to post up here but wen i went to get the card out my camera i see it on my desk so it wernt in my camera. Ill take a few quickies now for ya brb.............
> these are undew 400w hps not 600, my 600 has too young polants for u to see ya pervs lol





Heads Up said:


> DST, before my beautiful baby arrives, I want to take a moment to thank you for your kindness and your willingness to share with us on the six hundred.
> 
> Can't wait to get the first annual six hundred what? grow up and running. I was thinking if we are going to share beans, why not call it the six hundred what grow. Whoever supplies the next round of beans will know the strain but we won't. Then we can try to guess what we are growing. These are the kinds of things I think up when I'm not stoned, now ya'll know why I smoke, to prevent ideas like that one from popping up.
> 
> Well it's off to work boys. I'll snap some pics of the place I work every day, you guys won't believe this retirement 'village'. See ya' this evening at the six.


Quick, someone pass HeadsUp a joint he's too straight!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wicked colas there westy! shame bout the PM i thought you had it on the run.


Don, so whats the S1 then?


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wicked colas there westy! shame bout the PM i thought you had it on the run.


hmm so did i but i guess thats wot u get for thinking lol. Its no were near as bad as it was last tent so I dont mind so much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just got off the phone with the ocuncil i owe them £827 from 2005 apparently... gutted


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just got off the phone with the ocuncil i owe them £827 from 2005 apparently... gutted


ok, gotcha with the S1's....fek, all this f1, f2, s1, sheesh, could drive a stoner insane!!!

Well if they say that, I am sure they can send you proof. Don't pay them a penny till you see it all in black and white......


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes DST mate that first one is the deep psychosis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

DST said:


> ok, gotcha with the S1's....fek, all this f1, f2, s1, sheesh, could drive a stoner insane!!!
> 
> Well if they say that, I am sure they can send you proof. Don't pay them a penny till you see it all in black and white......


im bang to rights man. i was paying a debt for the previous tax year and not recieved the bill for the present(at the time) year so wasnt making payments. i then moved and apparentyl theyv been trying to find me evern since even though ive been on the electoral role and voted for the last 5 years, useless [email protected] 


D, I believe the F1 / 2 etc refers to refined versions of the S1 to have more stable pheno's. im nee expert ive only just started reading a book on breeding


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F1_hybrid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

ok heres one for the 600

my op is fairly smell proof for the most part unless i open the door etc so, i want to hear how peeps dry their MJ without stinking out the gaff? i cant hang the bud in the tent as its perpetual. should i look at another tent and just get it passively through the carbon filter?

ideas ???


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok heres one for the 600
> 
> my op is fairly smell proof for the most part unless i open the door etc so, i want to hear how peeps dry their MJ without stinking out the gaff? i cant hang the bud in the tent as its perpetual. should i look at another tent and just get it passively through the carbon filter?
> 
> ideas ???


I have a 60cm x 60 cm tent, cost me 50 bar on the internet. Sounds like the best bet lad, with perhaps a link up to the carbon filter you got...duct straight from that tent into your grow tent...won't be any heat and if you pull air into it, the smell shouldn't be so bad.....I am lucky, I hang mine in the room where my cabinet is which is seperate from the house.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr West

All of your hard work is paying off, lovely ladies! Are we invited to sample?

Heads Up

Unless I'm wrong, it is against the forum rules to post while straight. Any further infractions will result in a citation. Please do not let it happen again.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Mr West
> 
> All of your hard work is paying off, lovely ladies! Are we invited to sample?
> 
> ...


lol, shit, I am off for a quick bong then....


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

The Big Grow Out, The 600 What grow? The Dogs Dangly Grow...call it what you want, it's on.

OK Guys (I think we scared all the girls away to speedyseedz), so we (being the Royal we) along with a few others are decided that we will grow the D-OG kush.

So if you are in PM me and I will reply to you on where we go from here.....

And if you are someone who only reads the last two posts then I will re-post this post again if no one PM's me!!! OK?

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

so is it a baby dope growing tent or just a tent D?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

awesomeness D so any further stipulation? we going to have an official start day or just get a grow on?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so is it a baby dope growing tent or just a tent D?


It's a DS60 (Dark Secret 60) 60cmX60cmx140cm....

My mate has a spare one that he's never used!?!?! Not sure how much he'd want for it the plum that he is, haha. I can ask?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesomeness D so any further stipulation? we going to have an official start day or just get a grow on?


I think we have an official start date when everyone has their beans in hand!?!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

cheers D ill wait till i get everythin in its final positions and measure up what space ive got. i was thinking 60 x 60 wont be big enough but by 140 tall is mental. if ive got floor space to stand it hahah

can i start now!!!!!?????


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers D ill wait till i get everythin in its final positions and measure up what space ive got. i was thinking 60 x 60 wont be big enough but by 140 tall is mental. if ive got floor space to stand it hahah
> 
> can i start now!!!!!?????


Now now, hold yer horses, lol. Here's something to keep yer mind of it, choping on Sat...BX2 cheese


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Now now, hold yer horses, lol. Here's something to keep yer mind of it, choping on Sat...BX2 cheese


or you could send her instead of the seeds!


cof


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> or you could send her instead of the seeds!
> 
> 
> cof


lol......
looking good.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

my friend was visiting and he posted some home...nothing got through!!!! He said he was going to phone me tonight, sounds like there is a story (not that he posted them to his own house!)


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2010)

DST said:


> my friend was visiting and he posted some home...nothing got through!!!! He said he was going to phone me tonight, sounds like there is a story (not that he posted them to his own house!)


dam postal service!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2010)

genuity said:


> dam postal service!!!!


even a blind hog will find an acorn!


cof

later, i'm off to work.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks DST i am taking you up on your offer as i type my girl is clipping my Purple God Bud it looks like i have about 40-50 grams of Popcorn buds some are pretty big. I am going to put my buds in the ice water mix for 30-40 minutes and cyphon and thats about it right besides letting it dry?? Ill have pics of all my popcorn bud in a minute


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks DST i am taking you up on your offer as i type my girl is clipping my Purple God Bud it looks like i have about 40-50 grams of Popcorn buds some are pretty big. I am going to put my buds in the ice water mix for 30-40 minutes and cyphon and thats about it right besides letting it dry?? Ill have pics of all my popcorn bud in a minute


Wow!, a bit more to it that that. I actually copied this from our good frined Integra. I will locate the pics I put up, you can also check one of Integra's pictorial.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2010)

lol that was just a quick rundown i know you need to let sit after you stir not sure what else im looking for integras pictorial now


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

The only thing that is missing in this pic is the sieve. I used a tea towel if my memory serves me right to drain the liquid (an old one!!) I guess you could use a pair of tight (panty hose) that's what we use to do our magic mushrooms with. Here's what I posted:


DST said:


> First thing first, when you make hash, don't do it before you go to bed and get bored waiting on the drying tray and then decide to put your hash in a piece of magazine paper so that it sticks to it...blah blah....just don't do that Anyway, moving swiftly on, I have 19 gram of moldy stuff (og mold) and I also had some trim to add in, all in all a couple of ounce (really wish I had also left the trim out as you will see) Oh, and I took this method from Integra, so thanks man. I am going to buy me some bubble bags though as I have loads of jars of schwag to mess around with....and some trim.
> 
> So here it is: 'Orrible looking stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> lol that was just a quick rundown i know you need to let sit after you stir not sure what else im looking for integras pictorial now


so after you have whizzed it, then drain it through a pair of tights or whatever, then you can drain like above...very slowly on the drain otherwise the trichomes just drain away with the water...they are heavier but not that much to stop the flow of water pulling them. You might want to drain slowly a couple of times as well.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tutiorial im going to start making my hash in a minute Heres some pics of all the popcorn buds this hash is going to be all from bud so it should be tasty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Now now, hold yer horses, lol. Here's something to keep yer mind of it, choping on Sat...BX2 cheese


towering foxtails, sugary coating, stinks to high heaven?

#that'll be the cheese then 

ill wait impatiently.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

thats a shed load of bud and trim to be making hash with hotsace man! good work fella


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2010)

Page 600 for the 600. Right on. D... I'm bout to pee my pants Im so excited about this grow off.

Still owe you guys the rundown on MH v HPS v MH+HPS, blah blah. Been a busy couple days.

This thread sure moves fast!

Nice porn west.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2010)

U lucky mofo i was 1 post away lol


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2010)

lol i know all PM infected but it should make some good Gumby Hash or whatever you call Blender made hash It looks like a bunch of sugar going to the bottom


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Am still on page 150, ah well, was always a bit behind the trends..hehe


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry didnt have time to quote everybody. DST & Don yes its unfortunate but im going to have to shut down the cave for a month or 2. However Iam not going to be stopping the grow. Ive got a closet I can rig up a vertical grow like our 600 brother Jigfresh. Ive already got everthing i need to do it. So im still in on the grow off. Just going to bare bones gut the room remove all equipment and mylar and that should suffice till the workers get the fek out. Its a 30 minute job but im not risking them finding out what im up to. It suck but i will have the cave back better than ever with the hydro in full operation. 

Don Thanks for the explaination of the cheese. 

Mr west Beautiful looking plants mate. 

Jig glad your going to do another run. I may need your help setting up my closet for the vert scrog. 

DST awesome hash making tutorial. 

Hotsauce way to go bru. 

Headsup I only used big bloom because of the N to counter the yellowing a bit. but you are correct Its P that stimulates root growth. I also hear that superthrive is good too. 

Busy day peeps got to get ready for the chop and demolition work ahead. Ill keep yall posted. Peace 1bmm


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2010)

all this mold talk
i look'd at my tora bora cola,and
low-n-behold MOLD.
she only had 9 more days,glad i found
it now.
well she is comeing down
will get picks soon.

it's only a lil bit,but you do not want that
shit spreading.
she has an nice light blue hue to her.

^^both of my gals arms....lol

all of my gal.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 11, 2010)

how far from the plant top should i keep my 600watts hps light for my vegging plants and flowring plants?


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> how far from the plant top should i keep my 600watts hps light for my vegging plants and flowring plants?


i went 12-16",work'd good


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 11, 2010)

genuity said:


> i went 12-16",work'd good


for flowering or vegging?


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> for flowering or vegging?


both,
when i started growing all i had was 
hps,for veg n flowering.
they veg big under the hps,
but it's good growth.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

genuity said:


> all this mold talk
> i look'd at my tora bora cola,and
> low-n-behold MOLD.
> she only had 9 more days,glad i found
> ...


Glad you caught the mold in time. She looks like a right armful, lol.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2010)

DST said:


> The Big Grow Out, The 600 What grow? The Dogs Dangly Grow...call it what you want, it's on.
> 
> OK Guys (I think we scared all the girls away to speedyseedz), so we (being the Royal we) along with a few others are decided that we will grow the D-OG kush.
> 
> ...


You know Im in. Could you post a link to the strain. I just want the details on what I'll be working with. I always start the research as soon as possible. 

And I never knew you used my old moldy hash trick before dst, glad it helped someone out. Here's the link to the original thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/254447-bud-mold-what-can-i-2.html


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Sorry didnt have time to quote everybody. DST & Don yes its unfortunate but im going to have to shut down the cave for a month or 2. However Iam not going to be stopping the grow. Ive got a closet I can rig up a vertical grow like our 600 brother Jigfresh. Ive already got everthing i need to do it. So im still in on the grow off. Just going to bare bones gut the room remove all equipment and mylar and that should suffice till the workers get the fek out. Its a 30 minute job but im not risking them finding out what im up to. It suck but i will have the cave back better than ever with the hydro in full operation.
> 
> Don Thanks for the explaination of the cheese.
> 
> ...


thats wot i like to hear, adapt and overcome


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 11, 2010)

Being a person of my word, I will never post again while straight...unless...I have no smoke. Mr. west, nice looking bud. What integra said about the strain, ditto for me. Can we have a little background info? What is the D in front of the og? Did you put something into those seeds? Some kind of secret ingredient? 

Seriously DST, what can you tell us about your dog, I mean D-OG.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 11, 2010)

The first annual Dr. Jekyll, Mr. Hyde experiment. Grow em' if ya' got em', treat em' as you like.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2010)

So after sifting my blender hash it looks like there is alot of Plant Mater still mixed with my Trics. I let sit for 4 hours then put in a bowl and discarded plant matter and extra water now i have in bowl on the stove level 2 letting water evap out am i doing it right pics to follow


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 11, 2010)

One last thing before I sign off for good this evening. Hash making, look up the gumby method on you tube. My next attempt, I'm going to try it.


----------



## alex420cali (Aug 11, 2010)

so I got my t2i camera and macro lens and took a shot of my AMS. its about ready to harvest any day now! yes!
its a shame cause you can't see the details or zoom into the trics on here. this is a macro shot but the site makes it look like a normal shot. 
full detail shot here zoom into it: http://www.supergrowplants.com/Forums/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=1523&mode=view


----------



## surgedup (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah guys just got my 600w hps setup from a guy off craigslist two digi ballasts huge air cooled hood and lamp with hanger and light mover all for 150 bucks cant beat that!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats wot i like to hear, adapt and overcome


Ahh yes westy just glad i caught the low down before they kick my fkn door down haha. Its not all bad. I was wanting to fix up the room anyways. now i got a good reason to gut it and go for the gusto. But much later. I love having seen the smaller spaces that you guys pull some beauties from.



surgedup said:


> yeah guys just got my 600w hps setup from a guy off craigslist two digi ballasts huge air cooled hood and lamp with hanger and light mover all for 150 bucks cant beat that!


Sounds like one hell of a deal. Whatcha got under that bad mamma jamma


----------



## surgedup (Aug 11, 2010)

i have got a bunch of seeds alot of autoflowers but i got dna genetics skunk train 30 seeds pack that im waiting to start up cant wait! for now i got about 6 short stuff auto assassin seedlings under it suppose to be there strongest ak 47 and some other sativa crossed and one nirvana short rider bout 2 weeks into flower cant say to much about the short rider other than has a real citrus lemon peel scent smells great !! cant wait to really get down and put this bad boy to use though !!! anyone know use plantmax bulbs or have any experience with them lookin at buying a new bulb?


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 12, 2010)

DST said:


> You should be looking at anything around 10oz to a lb I would say....if you have vegged the girls for long enough....also depends on how well your plants yield.
> 
> 
> DST


how long should i veg them for???? to get that amount


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Being a person of my word, I will never post again while straight...unless...I have no smoke. Mr. west, nice looking bud. What integra said about the strain, ditto for me. Can we have a little background info? What is the D in front of the og? Did you put something into those seeds? Some kind of secret ingredient?
> 
> Seriously DST, what can you tell us about your dog, I mean D-OG.


Will post some info shortly.



Hotsause said:


> So after sifting my blender hash it looks like there is alot of Plant Mater still mixed with my Trics. I let sit for 4 hours then put in a bowl and discarded plant matter and extra water now i have in bowl on the stove level 2 letting water evap out am i doing it right pics to follow


Did you drain through a tea towel or sieve?



alex420cali said:


> so I got my t2i camera and macro lens and took a shot of my AMS. its about ready to harvest any day now! yes!
> its a shame cause you can't see the details or zoom into the trics on here. this is a macro shot but the site makes it look like a normal shot.
> full detail shot here zoom into it: http://www.supergrowplants.com/Forums/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=1523&mode=view


looks v-nice


surgedup said:


> yeah guys just got my 600w hps setup from a guy off craigslist two digi ballasts huge air cooled hood and lamp with hanger and light mover all for 150 bucks cant beat that!


Well welcome to the 600, and great deal you got there for sure.



nas2007 said:


> how long should i veg them for???? to get that amount


3-4 weeks should do the trick, are they from seed or clone?

DOG description coming up...


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

wow, that last pic took us off the page....


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

So heres the link to DNA's OG Kush: http://www.dnagenetics.com/online_store/og-kush-feminised-cannabis-seeds.cfm

Theres' no link to Headband that I can throw up, but you have all seen mine growing, and a few others on here.

This was a pretty good description, bit I am not sure how accurate:
This is from the Skunk magazine
_Ask around and you'll quickly find out about Headband's reputation as being one awesome smoke. Headband has a great yield, and the high is completly medical and not too overpowering. Finding a mother is easyin a pack of 6 and this plant clones easily as well, rotting in 8-10 days. She grows fast in vegetative state and spreads out wide to produce many tops and an even canopy. Producing heavy resin early and a great aroma. Headband has both bag and head appeal. She doesn't grow as tall as Sour Diesel or as stretchy as the OG Kush nor is she picky with nutrients. In other words, she is a solid strain for a novice who is just starting to learn about nutes and such.
Headband has a fuely/soury taste and smell with a long lasting high. She is a good all-day smoke that won't knock you down like some of the heavier indicas and is a good strain for those dealing with anxiety. This original cross is not 707 or any other clone only "Headband" this was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel. The resulting high has consistently been descibed by many as "unique", truly making her one of a kind! Ask around and you'll quickly find out about Headband's reputation as being one awesome smoke. Headband has a great yield, and the high is completly medical and not too overpowering. Finding a mother is easyin a pack of 6 and this plant clones easily as well, rotting in 8-10 days. She grows fast in vegetative state and spreads out wide to produce many tops and an even canopy. Producing heavy resin early and a great aroma. Headband has both bag and head appeal. She doesn't grow as tall as Sour Diesel or as stretchy as the OG Kush nor is she picky with nutrients. In other words, she is a solid strain for a novice who is just starting to learn about nutes and such.
Headband has a fuely/soury taste and smell with a long lasting high. She is a good all-day smoke that won't knock you down like some of the heavier indicas and is a good strain for those dealing with anxiety. This original cross is not 707 or any other clone only "Headband" this was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel. The resulting high has consistently been descibed by many as "unique", truly making her one of a kind!_ 

Well the D-OG Kush or Divit Kush (which is what the D in DST stands for) is a mix of these two. So effectively a backcross, correct me if I am wrong.
What I have found so far...they look more like OG's as far as colour and bud formation is concerned, the buds are an almost silver colour, with very long stigmas and tall trichomes. They have the characteristic small downward poijting bud leaves that seem common on the OG Kush, and I can see that some of them have stretched more than others, (the HB isn't as stretchy as the OG so hopeing for this characteristic to come through) There is another grower on RIU growing Divit or DOG kush, check out Trynagrosumshyt, he has a nice example on the go.
Not sure what else I can say, this is the first time I have grown it.

Anymore Q's let me know.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

hahahah that pic was huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge nice tho!

nice write up D! as you know i fancied this one for my temple balls! a good kush drippin in silver crystal sounds spot on for some fine hash

reminds me i should be germin the poppies


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

what does the T stand for in DST? I love that word divit. So them og are outa stock. I got hold of a reservapravada headband fem seed the other day, im confused, what is the 600w seed of choice? I am guessing that write up was to show the og?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 12, 2010)

surgedup said:


> i have got a bunch of seeds alot of autoflowers but i got dna genetics skunk train 30 seeds pack that im waiting to start up cant wait! for now i got about 6 short stuff auto assassin seedlings under it suppose to be there strongest ak 47 and some other sativa crossed and one nirvana short rider bout 2 weeks into flower cant say to much about the short rider other than has a real citrus lemon peel scent smells great !! cant wait to really get down and put this bad boy to use though !!! anyone know use plantmax bulbs or have any experience with them lookin at buying a new bulb?


I have some of the skunk train going myself surgedup. I have a sleestak, an og18 and one LA Confidential, along with two lemon skunks. They just turned the corner on week one of 12/12.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah that pic was huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge nice tho!
> 
> nice write up D! as you know i fancied this one for my temple balls! a good kush drippin in silver crystal sounds spot on for some fine hash
> 
> reminds me i should be germin the poppies


Eazy Don, lol, was just watching a video of the D.O.C and the Doctor which has Eazy E in the video....a very young and healthy looking Eazy E that is...




mr west said:


> what does the T stand for in DST? I love that word divit. So them og are outa stock. I got hold of a reservapravada headband fem seed the other day, im confused, what is the 600w seed of choice? I am guessing that write up was to show the og?


Divit is what you get when you wedge up a big bit of grass in golf,,,,seems quite appropriate....The T, embarrassingly enough, means or meant, Trendies, hahaha. It was an 80's thing when soccer casuals started. We were a gang of hoods that hung around our local train station and attacked passing trains that had football casuals on them, perhaps from that you can figure out what the S stands for, lol.

Anyway, the seed of choice is my offspring from my OG kush which was side jizzed from a Headband. So since it was an offspring from DST's cab, it was called Divit Kush, or D-OG Kush...whatever you fancy. I put up the descriptions of the HEadband and OG so that people could see ther backgrounds....

hope you are no longer confusled Mr W!

DST...

We don't get our kicks from Eldarado, 
We don't get our kicks from LSD (oh yes we did, haha)
We just get our kicks from ruling Divit,
Cause we're the members of the, D-S-T!!!

hahahaha, pissing myself thinking about that. I tell you what, it use to make my hairs stand on end when we were all together chanting at a police escort or opposing thugs...what a rush....a bit too jailbait though when you got arrested every second weekend! lol.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

hey guys... this is going to be a monster thread i can hardly keep up with it all .. good stuff.

just wanted to drop by and share my frustration.. 
so out of my 13 plants in my tent .. the one with the biggest and best buds decided to hermie on me .. 
i noticed the bananas a week or so ago but thought nothing of it.. then a few days ago it clicked.. that those things i was looking at were the bananas i had heard about related to hermies.. so i got stuck in there trying to pull them off.. TOO LATE...

i figured if its just the bananas ists not so bad only going to be a few seeds per bud. then i lifted up one of the popcorn nugs and shit bricks when powder fell from the bud to the floor.. so it begins... 

i pulled a few of the closed balls of (i cant beleive i didnt see them before but there so well hidden) and noticed that a few had allready been opened.

theres a weedy ak47 under her which is probably covered in pollen and a fat chronic next to her which is probably also pollinated. but the fan never hits this plant and im pretty sure the pollen hasnt spread too much .. 

so there we go .. im really angry .. its about week 4.5 into flower ..am i going to lose yeild.. quality? because for the 150quid i spent on the seeds i wont be happy. ever had a hermie and know how many seeds ill get? i guess there fem seeds from the hermie right.

too bad because even though the chronic live up to its description with fat buds the ak47 is almost as fat (not the sativa dom ones) and twice as frosty.. its going to be a knockout smoke.. well it was untill this happened.. 


so your all thinking take it out right ..but the pollen is released its too late and i couldnt kill it even if i wanted to its my first .
ill just have to ride it out and hope for the best.. 

**crys**


on a side note my ak47 look likes its finishing at week 4.5 (day31now) half the hairs are browning and the leaves are yellowing... strange


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

lol im no longer confused mate. In fact im enlightend now lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

days to daze...just keep it running, you may get some interesting seeds to play with. Depending on your air flow and the continued release of pollem will dpeend on what happens with the bud. I, unlike a lot of people on this site do not believe that the difference is that massive when you have a few seeds in your bud...unless your bud is so full of seeds there is no volume to it. However, the plant is still throwing energy into the trichomes, the trichomes are still producing THC to protect the plant, and in my experience the hit is not that difference. The real pain comes in taking the seeds from the bud.

Worst comes to the worst, you empty the seeds and make hash that is going to blow yer brains. Commerical growers in Afghan, Nepal, etc, leave males in their crops and this helps to continue the genetics, with fields from different valleys having the wind carrying pollem to other fields....of course these farmers are mainly making hash.

So pic yer chin up, it's happened to me and it wasn't the greatest disaster......unless you want to sell your weed and then people get all humpy cause it's got seed in....fuk me, oranges have pips in them and they taste ok, hahaha.




days to daze said:


> hey guys... this is going to be a monster thread i can hardly keep up with it all .. good stuff.
> 
> just wanted to drop by and share my frustration..
> so out of my 13 plants in my tent .. the one with the biggest and best buds decided to hermie on me ..
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

'Dark horse ST' hahah terror on the intercity. 

yeah sucks about eazy, the good ones are allways first to go man. 

funny how your opinions shift the older grower you get eh? first year id be gutted if i found a single bean in me sensi now id relish it. hahah hoping for a male and stopping buying fem seeds unless you absolutely cant get a reg. anyone else with me?

just wish i had the space and time to really work a strain to release level.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 'Dark horse ST' hahah terror on the intercity.
> 
> yeah sucks about eazy, the good ones are allways first to go man.
> 
> ...


I think I would always prefer to go for a regular seed than a fem. Like you say, time is the killer Don, not enough minutes in the day.


----------



## surgedup (Aug 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have some of the skunk train going myself surgedup. I have a sleestak, an og18 and one LA Confidential, along with two lemon skunks. They just turned the corner on week one of 12/12.


yeah man i cant wait to get that kandy kush going and I have heard great things about the sleestack that og 18 doesnt sound to bad either I definitely want to buy some LA Confidential cant wait to get these seeds started !


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah hash would be an option but its not for me .. ill be making hash with the trim but i need to make over 1k to make a profit.. wholesale prices and weight might be out the window.. looks like the baggies are coming out.. i bet the seeds are a real bastard to get out the bud.. leaving it looking like shit too i bet.. 

all is not lost.. ive added a second 600 into the tent since this incident to try add some weight. in the last few weeks.. but man does it get hot in there.. 

also on a lighter note .. ive fallen in love with my grow room. the smell .. my god i want to live in there... the buds are frosty as and they all have a great fruity sweet smell to them .. i just want to lick them... and in the ak47 you can see the genetics coming out.. 
a few thick indica buds..a few tall skinny sativa buds.. and some of the 50/50 plants are completely different.. some take the heat amazingly up to 4inch from bare bulb and there fine.. nice dark green dence frosty leaves.. while others curl up at 8 inches away, these have pale green thin leaves i tried to find the genetics of the ak but its secret right.. would have been interesting to see which parents are showing in my tent..

ill grab some photos soon .. just need a new i phone cable.

(final note)
i just noticed this... 
my girlfriend is german and when the plants were seedlings we both selected one so we could have a little comp.
turns out the one she selected i drew i tiny swastica on the pot as to recognise it as her selection ... gues which one hermied!!!! 

so it turns out the german plant sabataged the grow... bastard. it we like to joke that it wasnt light or heat that stressed the plant but the fact that theres a swastica on the pot..


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay folks, here's some pics taken today of the DOG, or Divit Kush. One looks like it is about to finish (that's been growing right next to one of the cool tubes) the others got a bit, and even though there are not a lot of red hairs on some, I am seeing amber trichs already.
One of these is growing in a 1litre pot, the long single cola one. Well here's the pics:














DST


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

looking real good!!!!!DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

looks mighty fine DST, i cant wait, i want to pop it now


----------



## GODFREY1 (Aug 12, 2010)

What up amigos. Been awhile. Been keepin up through my phone somewhat. Got no internet at the house. Had to come down to the library to get on. Got to much goin on to try and type to much. Just wanted to let you all know I'm still here.Miss you guys. One thing,it was kool to see Chronic in here. Good for you mate. I'll be back soon,will come back to the library and get on again soon. Gonna use the library's computer to order seeds too. Lol. Love it. Peace mates.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks mighty fine DST, i cant wait, i want to pop it now


neither can I lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> neither can I lol


hey-hey-hey.....
play fare...lol

now all i need is some CHEESE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

its ok i aint got space for a little bit yet


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its ok i aint got space for a little bit yet







genuity is invisible.........lol.lol

ok..ok


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 12, 2010)

hey every one i got a 600 watt hps light with reflecter. now how to keep it cool without a inline air cooled reflector?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 12, 2010)

DST...That D-OG looks good and she grows like some OG 2..where did the devit part come from(sorry if u explained already)

Anybody using a cloner? i was thinking about getting a ez cloner (fuck there expensive!)and b4 i go ahead and even put it on the list i need some background from somebody actually using this machine..i was thinking a 60 site..and im gonna be using soil so..would it be better 2 let them get a little bit of roots then put in dirt and veg from there? or let them develop decent roots and then put in dirt and then flower..if u had a 31 day window and u wanted the most growth..

GEnuity..I need some CHEESE!!! 2..its killin me..i never even smoked it b4!!..

i stopped being lazy and found out what it means..(page 602) for anybody out of the loop like me..and DEVIT is part of DST..it does grow like dna OG i was saying that..and OG is a stretchy bitch..i have a 3 and a half foot girl in a 3 gallon bag..the hairs dont get all fluffy in the first weeks of flower mines are short and thin but staring 2 fill out..they look similar 2 DST pictures..i also have a DNA sour KUSH that grows better than the og..but there sensitive


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 12, 2010)

i got a 600 watt hps light with reflecter. now how to keep it cool without a inline air cooled reflector? can anyone help?


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> i got a 600 watt hps light with reflecter. now how to keep it cool without a inline air cooled reflector? can anyone help?


fans-n-a/c


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> DST...That D-OG looks good and she grows like some OG 2..where did the devit part come from(sorry if u explained already)
> 
> Anybody using a cloner? i was thinking about getting a ez cloner (fuck there expensive!)and b4 i go ahead and even put it on the list i need some background from somebody actually using this machine..i was thinking a 60 site..and im gonna be using soil so..would it be better 2 let them get a little bit of roots then put in dirt and veg from there? or let them develop decent roots and then put in dirt and then flower..if u had a 31 day window and u wanted the most growth..
> 
> ...


haha, i don't think i explained the divit part fully though, it was the nickname of the town I grew up in....to a few folks.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

anyone want some serious chronic fem seeds 
or some serious AK47+Chronic reg seeds(fattest early finish chronic i have crossed with the frostiest AK47)

by the look of my room ill have thousands.. most of the hairs are browning at only week4.. sure sign.. sure to be some nice babys. and ill have more than i can shake a stick at .. 4weeks away.... your all more than welcome.. 




nas2007 said:


> i got a 600 watt hps light with reflector. now how to keep it cool without a inline air cooled reflector? can anyone help?


depends on your grow area?? care to share?
good air circulation, bring in cold air and get a fan blowing between plants and bulb.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 12, 2010)

days to daze said:


> anyone want some serious chronic fem seeds
> or some serious AK47+Chronic reg seeds(fattest early finish chronic i have crossed with the frostiest AK47)
> 
> by the look of my room ill have thousands.. most of the hairs are browning at only week4.. sure sign.. sure to be some nice babys. and ill have more than i can shake a stick at .. 4weeks away.... your all more than welcome..
> ...


my grow area is a dr120 grow tent mesures at 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.0m go a out take fan to it with a carbon filter


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> my grow area is a dr120 grow tent mesures at 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.0m go a out take fan to it with a carbon filter



and what are your temps at? .....


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 12, 2010)

days to daze said:


> and what are your temps at? .....


dont know yet but wil do by monday, as i have orderd it. just tought to know in advance how to keep it cool from that 600watts hps light!!


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> dont know yet but wil do by monday, as i have orderd it. just tought to know in advance how to keep it cool from that 600watts hps light!!


if you get a small fan in there blowing the bulb and you have cold or coldish air being drawn in then your fine .. shouldnt get too hot in there..


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 12, 2010)

DST, a couple of questions. Are the leaves naturally that shiny and dark? I notice the lower part of the plant did not branch out and the buds are right up against the main stem. Is this normal or due to the fact you have it in a small container?


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

heres a quick draw of the next set up in a few weeks time..
going to be stealth as im renting .. building a 6foot by 3 foot by 6 foot high closet.
take clones every 2 weeks..then they veg for 4 and are flowered for 8 ... plants rotate every 2 weeks.. figured 4 weeks veg and then verg scrog would still have a nice yield..


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, a couple of questions. Are the leaves naturally that shiny and dark? I notice the lower part of the plant did not branch out and the buds are right up against the main stem. Is this normal or due to the fact you have it in a small container?



i was wondering the same thing ..


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 12, 2010)

The golfing term is spelled differently, it's divot. I know, I've left hundreds on my local golf courses, unfortunately most of mine are behind the ball.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

lil shot of RP's headband


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

i like what you have in the makeing's
i'm going too try a vert grow, and this right here
looks good.
i jus like to use soil.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, a couple of questions. Are the leaves naturally that shiny and dark? I notice the lower part of the plant did not branch out and the buds are right up against the main stem. Is this normal or due to the fact you have it in a small container?


Yes, they are potted in a coco mix with added nute, watered during veg then fed BN ground 5-2-4 then PK13/14 during flower added to the BN grond, as per my other plants., they were not vegged long or trained in anyway. They do seem to have dark shiney leaves, the original OG's do as well.
I have one that is in the 1litre pot, and the other 3 in 4 litre pots, if I can remember rightly. I just wanted to test them out to see what they produced. So far for the neglect, the thrip attack, I think they have turned out pretty well.



days to daze said:


> i was wondering the same thing ..


Hope to have clarified tings.



Heads Up said:


> The golfing term is spelled differently, it's divot. I know, I've left hundreds on my local golf courses, unfortunately most of mine are behind the ball.


okilydokily, its pronounced the same.



genuity said:


> lil shot of RP's headband


Nice fat leaves, would love to see a close up of the bud g?

Here's my girls from outdoor


Good night,

D


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

just looked back, this was them on the 9th of june, 


DST said:


> Well the plants are okay, but they are not quite guerilla, more like jail bait bitches at the moment. Still sitting on my terrace - I had visitors so have not really been able to do much, although my old partner that was visiting certainly does like to smoke...pic below of the babies
> 
> 
> No worries lad, anytime.
> ...


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 12, 2010)

Heres a few more shots of the ladies the pics are about 5days old , the cheese is all over the place going to get some yo yos asap. Think i need to add different strain ,that grows big colas more indica not like this Exodus cheese ,might get some chronic or ak48 seeds next, between them they gave me my biggest colas yet..* Days 2 Daze *i wouldnt say No to some Ak chronic cross!! as soon as i sort out an address for them ill PM you and *DST* ,i aint forgotten so save me a few seeds to..
Set up two DR120 tents 4 20ltr bubblers an 90ltr bubbler under 600s. My partner in this sprayed all my haze,ak,jack47 cuts with smc only 2 didnt die!! so there s 1 haze 4 cheese,

first pic shows 2 20ltr&90ltr, going have the 90 by its self and those 2 are going in the o tent with the other 2.

Heres a pic a the little lady 7wks ago






thats the 3rd pic


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2010)

Some soft porn

Extrema and blue diesel at day 34 of 12/12



cof


----------



## days to daze (Aug 12, 2010)

> i like what you have in the makings
> i'm going too try a vert grow, and this right here
> looks good.
> i jus like to use soil.


yeah needs some work yet .. i keep finding flaws to the design (thats not the design it was just a basic thing i drew up on paint )

im still on my first grow and its soil .. and i already hate it.. 
loads of gnat flys.. ph is always off.. hard to get the food right. humidity through the roof.. watering is a ballache, not to mention the pots are heavy as fuck .. list goes on .. 

although when i think about dwc or top feed .. there seems to be so much to learn too .. suppose its just personal preference aye.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2010)

Just finished trimming, I will get group shots of all the buds when they are dry. Also about to listen to the saints vs patriots pre season game online... I know its pre season but WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT!!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!! WHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 12, 2010)

Good job guys, some nice looking bud ya' got there whodat. Cof, your strains interest me very much, do you get most of your beans from Sensi?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Some soft porn
> 
> Extrema and blue diesel at day 34 of 12/12
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. Im starting off my Sannie adventure in about a week when I throw my never before grown Madonna clones in the clower room. Will be posted in the journal if you're interested. 

And Dazed, I use a 6" 250cfm Can Fan to cool my dual 600w lights. The reflectors stay cold to the touch.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2010)

Did you mention madonna?


cof


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

days to daze said:


> yeah needs some work yet .. i keep finding flaws to the design (thats not the design it was just a basic thing i drew up on paint )
> 
> im still on my first grow and its soil .. and i already hate it..
> loads of gnat flys.. ph is always off.. hard to get the food right. humidity through the roof.. watering is a ballache, not to mention the pots are heavy as fuck .. list goes on ..
> ...


well that lil drawing is looking good,
i might have to use it!!!!

i dont find soil to be that bad,but to each his own..


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Just finished trimming, I will get group shots of all the buds when they are dry. Also about to listen to the saints vs patriots pre season game online... I know its pre season but WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT!!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!! WHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!


mmmmmmmmm..looking good


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

what to say...........


mmmmmmm..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Just finished trimming, I will get group shots of all the buds when they are dry. Also about to listen to the saints vs patriots pre season game online... I know its pre season but WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT!!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!! WHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!


Mighty fine looking harvest, sir!
And a "How ya'll doin'?" from the son of a cajun (from the south east corner of the Atchafalaya swamp: half of my family's names end in "eaux" )!
Outstandingly massive green thumb you're sporting there!

Attached is an update to my little grow.
Day 42 of vegging (from when the seeds pushed up through the soil).
LST of 5 plants.
The middle plant only looks scraggly because I pulled the tallest branches out to even them out with the other when they grow upright again.
Tips are now wrapped 7 or 8 inches around the rims of their pots and growing nicely.
Rolled a doobie with some of what I grew of it from my last grow and smoked half of it in one go. 
Ended up with resin-coated lips, itchy Chinese eyes, and mild stupefication.
Red Dragon.
Some *really* good stuff!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Did you mention madonna?
> 
> 
> cof


 Yeah, How far along are they? That actually looks just like the one I have flowering in the breeding hun under fluro's.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, How far along are they? That actually looks just like the one I have flowering in the breeding hun under fluro's.


She's 34 days into 12/12 and starting to stack blossums.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 12, 2010)

So my first attempt at making hash is a success it looks like ill have around 4-5 grams lots of pics for you all let me know how it looks































And here is the last bit that is straining right now


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks awesome Hotsause!!! and not a bubble bag in sight. Well done sir!

Sheesh, the picture of that baby on the packaging on the 2nd and 3rd shot is a shocker!!!!

Doobie brother, COF, and Whodat!! Nice pic updates, Whodat, that's some nice looking icecream cone you got there!!!! And Dr Green dre, hurry up with that address bru.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2010)

Well here is the reminder for anyone on the 600 who is up for it. About 10 entries so far.


DST said:


> The Big Grow Out, The 600 What grow? The Dogs Dangly Grow...call it what you want, it's on.
> 
> OK Guys (I think we scared all the girls away to speedyseedz), so we (being the Royal we) along with a few others are decided that we will grow the D-OG kush.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Well here is the reminder for anyone on the 600 who is up for it. About 10 entries so far.


Im soooo down!  I missed allot of this because I was trimming for about 5 days.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Im soooo down!  I missed allot of this because I was trimming for about 5 days.


Tiger Balm for the finger joints Whodat? lol....I am sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2010)

woah those are some fine buds WHODAT! 

nice hash jars hotsauce man! the pic on the baby rice is funny but more alarming is the biohazard next to it

what you cooking bro!?!?!?

DST are those really the baby shots of those monster on your roof from only a month and a few days on!?!? thats bonkers. gotta love the big 600 in the sky


----------



## chronfucius (Aug 13, 2010)

hey guys i'm running two six hundreds right now in a grow tent right now and i think i may have too many plants? i've got 30 of them in there, and i've vegged for about a month and i'm one week into flowering.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

What size tent do you have?


----------



## chronfucius (Aug 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> What size tent do you have?


4x8 its a jardin tent, i cant remember the exact model number but i remember it handles only upto 2 600watts


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DST are those really the baby shots of those monster on your roof from only a month and a few days on!?!? thats bonkers. gotta love the big 600 in the sky


The HB's that didn't go guerilla are the ones at the bottom of the picture I posted. They are not massive to be honest, they are fairly normal size. I am sure if they had been given more room they would have grown up, but I didn't want a total forest on my roof...even though it's turning into a mini one.

This was the COXHB on the 14th of May:
*HBxC-Orange* before repot:

She had a real nice root structure as well


And this was Oscar on the 29th of May
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/new-vertical-run-11819/963589-oscar-rubbishbag-kid/


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah those are some fine buds WHODAT!
> 
> nice hash jars hotsauce man! the pic on the baby rice is funny but more alarming is the biohazard next to it
> 
> ...


lol Bio-hazard box is for my Needles im diabetic. I cant wait to get this grow off on the road i hope i dont get any males lol. After i chop this BFF and take down my grow room and relocate it into a grow tent i have 2 bagseed beans both from the same dispensary ones from Lifesafer one is from Purple Urkle(Its purple )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2010)

hahah i thought would be somethin like that or your real careful where the nappies go


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey every one i got my seeds and i have put them in germinate ill be updating pics on here soon as the tent gets here!


----------



## DTR (Aug 13, 2010)

day 1 of my 4th attempt at trying to grow lsd kush clones under 600 watt hps i dont know what the cross is was reading lsd was lemon sour diesel but not sure 

[youtube]TC-tu8atG0M[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

chronfucius said:


> 4x8 its a jardin tent, i cant remember the exact model number but i remember it handles only upto 2 600watts


4x8 should be able to handle allot more but about your plants, If you think its too crowded just pull the stragglers out until you feel comfortable with the spacing. This is a luxury most of us wish we had, youll end up with nothing but the strongest plants out of the batch. 2 600s will work for sure but if heat is an issue I wouldnt go bigger with lights, or I would find a way to fix the heat so I could get more light in there.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2010)

PONDMASTER 950 gph

in a 5 gal bucket,the water wand works jus fine.
this 5 gal bucket waters all 15 2gal pots.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

genuity said:


> in a 5 gal bucket,the water wand works jus fine.
> this 5 gal bucket waters all 15 2gal pots.


Glade to see this has worked for you bro.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Glade to see this has worked for you bro.


thanks,all i had to start with was a 1 gal watering can
1 bucket of mix...no more [email protected]#k up's.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Okay folks, here's some pics taken today of the DOG, or Divit Kush. One looks like it is about to finish (that's been growing right next to one of the cool tubes) the others got a bit, and even though there are not a lot of red hairs on some, I am seeing amber trichs already.
> One of these is growing in a 1litre pot, the long single cola one. Well here's the pics:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh My that looks killer D. So shiny and glowing Remarkable. Did you have anything to do with the breeding D? you Train station rebel you lol. 



genuity said:


> lil shot of RP's headband


Nice big ole fan leaves and healthy too. I cant wait to try my hand at the HB. 



DST said:


> Yes, they are potted in a coco mix with added nute, watered during veg then fed BN ground 5-2-4 then PK13/14 during flower added to the BN grond, as per my other plants., they were not vegged long or trained in anyway. They do seem to have dark shiney leaves, the original OG's do as well.
> I have one that is in the 1litre pot, and the other 3 in 4 litre pots, if I can remember rightly. I just wanted to test them out to see what they produced. So far for the neglect, the thrip attack, I think they have turned out pretty well.
> 
> 
> ...


I see a monster bush-o-bud in the works haha. Nice 1 



dr green dre said:


> Heres a few more shots of the ladies the pics are about 5days old , the cheese is all over the place going to get some yo yos asap. Think i need to add different strain ,that grows big colas more indica not like this Exodus cheese ,might get some chronic or ak48 seeds next, between them they gave me my biggest colas yet..* Days 2 Daze *i wouldnt say No to some Ak chronic cross!! as soon as i sort out an address for them ill PM you and *DST* ,i aint forgotten so save me a few seeds to..
> Set up two DR120 tents 4 20ltr bubblers an 90ltr bubbler under 600s. My partner in this sprayed all my haze,ak,jack47 cuts with smc only 2 didnt die!! so there s 1 haze 4 cheese,View attachment 1095355View attachment 1095356View attachment 1095357View attachment 1095365
> 
> first pic shows 2 20ltr&90ltr, going have the 90 by its self and those 2 are going in the o tent with the other 2.
> ...


Looking nicely DGD..



curious old fart said:


> Some soft porn
> 
> Extrema and blue diesel at day 34 of 12/12
> 
> ...


Cof that blue deisel sounds like a tasty combo. blueberry deisel? I presume. 



whodatnation said:


> Just finished trimming, I will get group shots of all the buds when they are dry. Also about to listen to the saints vs patriots pre season game online... I know its pre season but WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT!!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!! WHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!


WHODAT is right.. Nice freaking haul there Whodat. Go SAINTS>> First game of the seasons coming up.. 



curious old fart said:


> Did you mention madonna?
> 
> 
> cof





DoobieBrother said:


> Mighty fine looking harvest, sir!
> And a "How ya'll doin'?" from the son of a cajun (from the south east corner of the Atchafalaya swamp: half of my family's names end in "eaux" )!
> Outstandingly massive green thumb you're sporting there!
> 
> ...


I would have to agree. 



Hotsause said:


> So my first attempt at making hash is a success it looks like ill have around 4-5 grams lots of pics for you all let me know how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work hotsauce. And no hash bags. Thats a good technique there. 



DTR said:


> day 1 of my 4th attempt at trying to grow lsd kush clones under 600 watt hps i dont know what the cross is was reading lsd was lemon sour diesel but not sure
> 
> [youtube]TC-tu8atG0M[/youtube]


Hey DTR got ya a good start bro. 



genuity said:


> PONDMASTER 950 gph
> 
> in a 5 gal bucket,the water wand works jus fine.
> this 5 gal bucket waters all 15 2gal pots.


Fkn awesome Genuity. Glad things worked out. Peace 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 13, 2010)

Good evening, good night or good morning to all. I'm just catching up on the few posts I haven't read yet today to see what's what. Dare I say it? This thread is groovy man, it's really a happenin' place to be. Stay for a while and you'll feel the love. All kidding aside, the way we help one another out is awesome, it does my old heart good to see people sharing. Growing up in philly in the sixties we used to have free concerts on saturday afternoons in fairmount park overlooking downtown philadelphia, they were called 'Be In's'. The six hundred is like one giant hyperspacial be in, except the main theme is growing instead of music. I get the same vibes from the people on here that I used to get at a be in.

I am proud to be a member of the six hundred.

There's nothing much to report about my girls. Today is day eleven of 12/12, my metal halides are still burning and tonight I gave them a three quarter strength dose of tiger bloom. I'm using it this once to set the flowering process and then I will begin the jack's classic 10-30-20 for the rest of flowering. They still look nice and healthy but my og18 is already yellowing on her bottom fan leaves. I haven't been running my carbon filter and today I could smell them before I opened the door of my grow room. I can only imagine what it's going to smell like in a few weeks when the skunk train hits full bloom??? I'll get a few pics up later, there really isn't much happening just yet. I have managed to keep them considerably under three feet or around one meter for you guys across the pond. The og18 has a nice canopy forming due to her topping and the sleestack is also doing nicely. After all is said and done I wouldn't be surprised if they didnt' hit two feet tall.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 13, 2010)

Feeling you ole buddy. This club kicks ass. Hows the cloner coming along HU?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 13, 2010)

A few picks from the cave. Im planning on chopping eveything sunday. All but the lemon skunk and purp. I have just enough time to finish them up before i gotta gut the rrom for the city can put new meters in. In the mean time im preparing a closet type grow vertical like DST and a few others on here. Its kinda a bleesing in a way. Im going to get that room bad to the bone. 


SS & the misses






Lemon Skunk


Lower half of the WW


Trainwreck and Strawberry Haze in the veg room under dark period. Im going to add the SS & WW in the morning an let them be till sunday. Then im going to have me way with them ladies. 


These are the clones from each plant nearing harvest. I was going to put them oustside but i think ill put them in the temp vert closet along with well. I dunno i think i can fot a few more in. 

Have a good weekend peeps 1BMM
https://www.rollitup.org/members/1badmasonman-191578/albums/guerilla-indoor-13175/1097191-img-0224/


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 14, 2010)

*Smoke Report*

My hash is pretty good not the best ive had but id say its around the 3rd-4th best. The high is really mellow more couchlock then when i smoke the weed it came from. Burns really nice as well doesnt make your blunt/ joint run.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 14, 2010)

chronfucius said:


> hey guys i'm running two six hundreds right now in a grow tent right now and i think i may have too many plants? i've got 30 of them in there, and i've vegged for about a month and i'm one week into flowering.



4 by 8 .. hm 
i have a 6foot hexagonal tent with 2 600s.. and it gets might y hot in there.. how are your temps?.. humidity? mines also high .. and i only have 13 plants in there.. i also vegged for 4 weeks.. 

worst mistake i did was have too many plants and too short a veg time.. i would tay 6-10 in that size veg for about 5-6 weeks.. its better to look at at the end of the day too .. im allways a little annoyed i didnt run with 6 monsters instead fo 13 mid size plants.. i can see that by having 13 some have suffeed.. bud size varies hugely .. 

they should be ok but its going to get hella bushy in there... i struggle with 13 so gl with 30.. all female right???? or are them reg seeds.. at least you can make some room if you have males.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

Masonman, the cloner is still in pieces. I'm not in a rush to get it built because there is just no rush. It's so hot here I can't take my tent out of my grow room and it's not light tight enough to run two different time schedules, I don't want to screw up my flowering girls with light leaks. Nice looking bud my friend, I have a bit of white widow curing and two lemon skunks flowering. Tomorrow morning I'm taking out my metal halides and putting my hps lamps into the reflectors. That's the first twelve days of 12/12 under the metal halides with grow nutes added for a last dose of nitrogen. I gave them some tiger bloom last night for a nice healthy dose of P to set the flowering process into high gear.


----------



## surgedup (Aug 14, 2010)

hey headsup cant wait to see some pics of that og 18 and sleestack like i said i got some of the skunk train and cant wait to grow them bad boys


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of buds from todays snip....

Casey Jones





BX2 chesse 




Peace,

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2010)

Either that is super sticky-as per the brown on your gloves or you've been scratching your ass.
The buds are beautiful!!!


cof


----------



## surgedup (Aug 14, 2010)

LOLLLL thats nasty lol shit in your ass buds


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 14, 2010)

lol u funny guys


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 14, 2010)

but seroisly how did you get that stuff (what ever it is) on your fingers lols

and thos boods are to die for!

p.s im officially club 600 member


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2010)

Great looking buds mate. Love the look of the bx2 cheese. And I think you know I love the casey jones. Wish I could help trim.

nas. The brown stuff is all the sticky trichs rubbing off. Basically hash. It's called finger hash. You know you did a good job growing when your fingers are covered in brown when you trim. One tip (i think westie said it about 400 pages ago)... Don't rub your eyes when trimming. Hurts like a bitch. Also, that's why he's wearing gloves. It's really tough to get off your skin, and then you are getting everything you touch sticky, like the camera to take pics. I've pissed my wife off with that. "Honey, why the hell is my camera feel like it has glue on the buttons".... OOps.

Bravo dst.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of my girls doing nothing but sitting around soaking up the light. Surge, the two on the right are the sleestack and the og18, both crossed with the same skunk father as you know. The og is the staked plant.

Edit, as you guys can see my humidity varies wildly from lights on to lights off. It's also been hot as hades here and the humidity is unreal, up in the ninety percentile range every day.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

DST, thanks and nice job on the bud. I'm eyeballing all this bud as my stash jars get lower and lower. I'm going to run out of smoke for the first time in about a year. My partner in stupid, his last crop was a lesson in what not to do. Twelve plants, six white widow and six power kush, dead at an early age for a total of forty grams, so we each got twenty grams. I'm wondering, is that some kind of new record for twelve plants? I'm not sure but I think they all contracted the stupids and died. Well they didn't really die, we euthanized them.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2010)

them gals are looking good Heads up.nice and green


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

Genuity, I have a long way to go until I produce something even remotely resembling your grows. However, I am pleased with this grow so far. As usual I've abused these girls in a number of different ways. First there was the attempted fimming which turned into a topping for some girls. A few of the sleestack side branches have been topped and I've also been supercropping here and there. I've removed some fan leaves from some of the plants along the way, which I've never done before and even supercropped the main stems of my lemon skunks and LA confidential. I visited my outside girl yesterday and she is doing nicely, she's grown about ten inches over the last week or so. I really try to concentrate on keeping the leaves green and I'm really proud that I've not burned them hardly at all. My picture taking ability still sucks but as you noticed, they are nice and green, I'm happy.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2010)

DST said:


> A couple of buds from todays snip....
> 
> Casey Jones


 OOO lala thats looking very tasty DST.


nas2007 said:


> but seroisly how did you get that stuff (what ever it is) on your fingers lols
> 
> and thos boods are to die for!
> 
> p.s im officially club 600 member


 Welcome to the 600! Thats das finger hash.... I like to do a couple buds barehanded so I can get blazed while I trim, then I put the gloves back on. Personally one of my favorite parts of harvest is smoking scissor and finger hash. Not that hard to get off though, just use that "gojo" orang citris hand cleaner.



jigfresh said:


> . I've pissed my wife off with that. "Honey, why the hell is my camera feel like it has glue on the buttons".... OOps.


 HAHAHAHAHA, oh the things we have to deal with being growers.... I feel ya lol




Heads Up said:


> Here are a couple pics of my girls doing nothing but sitting around soaking up the light. Surge, the two on the right are the sleestack and the og18, both crossed with the same skunk father as you know. The og is the staked plant.
> 
> Edit, as you guys can see my humidity varies wildly from lights on to lights off. It's also been hot as hades here and the humidity is unreal, up in the ninety percentile range every day.





Heads Up said:


> DST, thanks and nice job on the bud. I'm eyeballing all this bud as my stash jars get lower and lower. I'm going to run out of smoke for the first time in about a year. My partner in stupid, his last crop was a lesson in what not to do. Twelve plants, six white widow and six power kush, dead at an early age for a total of forty grams, so we each got twenty grams. I'm wondering, is that some kind of new record for twelve plants? I'm not sure but I think they all contracted the stupids and died. Well they didn't really die, we euthanized them.


Looking tight HU. Whos the bubble girl living in that glass jar? Sorry to hear about all those plants... What do you think the main problem was? That almost happened to my most recent crop because of my partner in stupid! It was around week 4-5 12/12 and I said no more!!! "You are not allowed to touch the fking grow until you know a thing or two!" and it sucked because I couldn't go out of town for more than two days and have to come back just to water. Its hard to find help and even harder to find good help but I guess if you want something done correctly you just gotta do it your self.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

Whodat, she is from the og18, a supercrop attempt that went badly so she turned into a clone. Mason jars make good humidity domes. Here's what happened, he started to think he was dr. frankenstein. Firstly he put his own soil together, he didn't want anything with any nutes in it. Secondly he is still stuck on the if some is good, more is better idea. His mixes have so much stuff in them, who knows what's happening or what his npk is? With all of that said, I think it was his soil. The ph was so out of whack he had a bad lock out going in my opinion. All of his plants had lost a ton of leaves and what was left was almost completely yellow. His stems were yellow. They looked like a bunch of girls with eating disorders. I had never seen such a bunch of sickly girls, they looked horrible and were at week five of flowering. I told him, even if you finish, I see no more than three ounces from the bunch of them, so we killed them and stopped wasting more time that he could be growing some healthy girls.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2010)

Damn dude that sucks... So he was able to get them all the way to week 5 with no problem or were you responsible for getting them that far? LESS IS MORE.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 14, 2010)

when my ChronicxAK47 seeds are ready what would i be looking at?
ive never crossed plants before.. which genes are dominant in plants?

will they be fat buds with AK potency or what .. is there always a dominant plant or will they just kind of blend together...

anyone want some when they are ready?


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 14, 2010)

days to daze said:


> when my ChronicxAK47 seeds are ready what would i be looking at?
> ive never crossed plants before.. which genes are dominant in plants?
> 
> will they be fat buds with AK potency or what .. is there always a dominant plant or will they just kind of blend together...
> ...


I'm not sure about your first questions... But to answer *THIS ONE*

*The answer is Yes Yes oh god please yes! *


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2010)

days to daze said:


> when my ChronicxAK47 seeds are ready what would i be looking at?
> ive never crossed plants before.. which genes are dominant in plants?
> 
> will they be fat buds with AK potency or what .. is there always a dominant plant or will they just kind of blend together...
> ...


it's realy a toss up
you jus have to wait and see.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 14, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> I'm not sure about your first questions... But to answer *THIS ONE*
> 
> *The answer is Yes Yes oh god please yes! *





yeah dont worry about it.. seeds for all .. it will take me the rest of my life to grow out all the seeds im getting anyway ... share and share alike i say .. (on that note.. anyone seeded a sour diesel?? its my dream to grow one ...)

also .. seeds are legal to sell in the uk right.. so .. ebay.co.uk ... i should be able to sell seeds on it right.. souvenir purposes of course .. i mean i could throw those bad boys out at a pound a pop... ill have thousands.. .. or is that completely illegal?


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 14, 2010)

days to daze said:


> yeah dont worry about it.. seeds for all .. it will take me the rest of my life to grow out all the seeds im getting anyway ... share and share alike i say .. (on that note.. anyone seeded a sour diesel?? its my dream to grow one ...)
> 
> also .. seeds are legal to sell in the uk right.. so .. ebay.co.uk ... i should be able to sell seeds on it right.. souvenir purposes of course .. i mean i could throw those bad boys out at a pound a pop... ill have thousands.. .. or is that completely illegal?


Yeah count me in too.. Sounds like a good idea i've got some cheese cuts no longer need might out them on ebay aswel!! As souvenirs of course..
Would them seeds hermie then?

"Its hard to find help and even harder to find good help but I guess if you want something done correctly you just gotta do it your self."
Whodat i feel your pain, ive been trying to train my partner but he just aint up to scratch,killed my fisrt batch of clones (cant get again),sprayed SMC on next batch of haze clones killed most, got to watch every thing or just do it myself.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Damn dude that sucks... So he was able to get them all the way to week 5 with no problem or were you responsible for getting them that far? LESS IS MORE.


We have separate grows. They looked sickly within a couple of weeks and by the fifth week of flowering they were three quarters dead. I give him my opinions but it's his grow. To be honest I'm a little ticked that he's sitting on ounces while I'm just about out...and they are all ounces I've given him from my grows. I gave him over a half pound last harvest and got ten grams in return from his. Our last grow before this one I probably gave him four ounces more than he gave me. I fear if he screws up this grow, our splitting our harvests agreement is going to have to end.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

Days, the plants could turn out with any of a number of traits being the dominant trait, and all of them different. The beans we make by crossing strains are not stabilized so the plants will probably show any number of differences. That's my guess. I actually prefer some differences in my plants. Only the real high priced beans do I expect and want all the plants to look identical and exhibit the phenotypes they were bred to display.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 14, 2010)

I forgot. I found a little treat the other day. I was breaking open a bud of arjan's haze and low and behold, a bean. It's the only one I've found out of about five ounces. I hope it's mature, it looks a little light.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2010)

Morning folks, off to flush a load of girls this mornig, just settling into a cup of Rooibos tea....and a joint of course! Blackjakc mixed with bubble hash....MORNING!!! lol.

The gloves were a bit sticky, but the view you have of them is the wrong side since I just changed my glove to take those pictures, I actually had the glove on my left hand for trimming....if that makes sense. So the brown spot from sratching my arse is even bigger, haha....reminds me, the hash is still on the scissors.

Daze...you may wanna be careful kust selling seeds on e-bay...after all, those seeds gotta come from somewhere...unless you can also remain annonymous on ebay?

HeadsUp, great job with the bairns! They look real happy ma man.


Will throw some pics up after flushing....laters guys

DST


----------



## days to daze (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah i guess i would have to have stopped growing to do that .. but thats not going to happen.
and they wouldnt be stable true but its serious seeds genetics and they must be half decent.

just a quick question about the smell of buds.. 
week 3-4 i noticed after touching the buds my fingers smelt like .. well .. sausage.. no?
and now at week 5 its more of a sweater smell, almost fruity..


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2010)

days to daze said:


> Yeah i guess i would have to have stopped growing to do that .. but thats not going to happen.
> and they wouldnt be stable true but its serious seeds genetics and they must be half decent.
> 
> just a quick question about the smell of buds..
> ...


All depends on the strains, but they do change. We use to get hash that smelled like sausages (cooked ones) it was actually the business....use to give you the sweaty top lip treatment.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah yeah coked ones.. same smell i have.. 
do you guys think that the buds pack on weight at certain points in the grow?
there has been a little growth from week 4 to 5 but not much .. do you notice much in the last few weeks? some of the sativa dominant plants are pathetic.. the main cola being 8 popcorn nugs compared to the foot tall fat indica bud. 
hope they all pack it on soon.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Days, the last two weeks or so is when your bud really starts to pack on the weight. Keep in mind it's going to take four or five more weeks for your sativa girls so of course they will look sparse compared to an indica.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I forgot. I found a little treat the other day. I was breaking open a bud of arjan's haze and low and behold, a bean. It's the only one I've found out of about five ounces. I hope it's mature, it looks a little light.


Same thing happened to me in my Purple God Bud i was unaware plant produced seeds with no males or turned Hermi ......... Im confused


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

Trying to keep the 600 ahead in the latest technology I present old fart's breeding system

View attachment 1100329

fan, 2 herijuana males exposing themselves to a herijuana and a new blue diesel lady
in a spare room with a south facing window.

results in about 5 or 6 weeks


cof


----------



## surgedup (Aug 15, 2010)

its good to see people creating new different strains its what I love about breeding and alot of people miss out on this by only growing feminized seeds its good to experiment and learn with males and females to create something truly unique in your own way I love it


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Days, the plants could turn out with any of a number of traits being the dominant trait, and all of them different. The beans we make by crossing strains are not stabilized so the plants will probably show any number of differences. That's my guess. I actually prefer some differences in my plants. Only the real high priced beans do I expect and want all the plants to look identical and exhibit the phenotypes they were bred to display.


Me 2..it would be nice if we had some rare beans..besides the CHEESE theres only a few other beans i want..i cannot find any ROAD KILL SKUNK anywhere! i want some kill..lol..and i havent heard about any real hawaiian strains ..i want something that taste like bananas,or melons..a REAL fruit strain..

I have a question..when breeding..do u absolutely need perfect lighting for better potency? or would anything under 12 hours suffice? and do u continue feeding at the same fert level for breeding plants?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 15, 2010)

All this talk about finger hash reminded me of a good "all natural" cleaner for your hands. after your done, and you get all the hash off your fingers that you want to smoke, rub some olive oil or vegetable oil on your fingers and it comes right off. Wipe your hands with a paper towel or an old rag, and warm water and soap takes the oil off. Some nice looking buds on here. My goods are dried and curing, and I will post some finish pics today.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey every one. can some one please help me out on my thred here is a link My first blueberry plant!!! Need help!! its my first grow im a little stuck thanks alot boys. and do subscribe to it!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice bredding setup cof. Simple and ill bet quite effective. Good one. 

Well i believe im going to be trimming all day here. All the ladies are ready for the chop seesion. Ill post a few pics later tonight. Happy sunday peeps. Peace 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> All this talk about finger hash reminded me of a good "all natural" cleaner for your hands. after your done, and you get all the hash off your fingers that you want to smoke, rub some olive oil or vegetable oil on your fingers and it comes right off. Wipe your hands with a paper towel or an old rag, and warm water and soap takes the oil off. Some nice looking buds on here. My goods are dried and curing, and I will post some finish pics today.


Thats cool I never heard of it.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 15, 2010)

This Is my Blue Dream plant#1. I just harvested her and know she's drying. I still have 2 more to Harvest this weekend.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks good!!! and what aisle in wal mart did you find her?


cof


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Looks good!!! and what aisle in wal mart did you find her?
> 
> 
> cof


lol...
that would be nice.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 15, 2010)

Top left- Blue dream. Great blueberry smell, but the smoke doesnt taste as good as it smells. Good high, allows me to maintain energy and smoke it all day.

Top right- Platinum OG. Again a great blueberry smell (very similar to the Blue dream), and it tastes more and more fruity every day of cure. The high is nice and "floaty", and I can smoke this for most of the day, but I will be sleeping like a rock.

Bottom right- Bannana OG. The smell is like a bannana candy, with the flavor of a butter cookie. The high is a kick to the couch, and I dont smoke this unless I plan on watching a movie, or contemplating life..the universe...and everything in it.

Bottom left- OG (SFV cut). The smell is "chemical" like chem dog, but better. The high is great, and I can maintain production, but only if I smoke it at lunch and after work. This stuff has put me to bed many a time...at the wrong time. It seems to create just the right brain activity to zone out my wife, and lul me to and early dinner with the sandman.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2010)

They all look similar..thats kinda cool..if i had 2 choose i would take that banana OG..i need that banana OG..But everything looks good! and im out of smoke..u jus made me wanna sign off..


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

calender shot


nice as hell with the description of them all.
summer time flavors.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 15, 2010)

honestly i cud do wit some help no my thred thanks link: My first blueberry plant!!! Need help!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 15, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> and im out of smoke..u jus made me wanna sign off..


Thanks??? sorry to do that to ya, I was smoking the trim from last harvest by the time I was trimming these.




genuity said:


> calender shot


 
I took the calendar shots with the ole' lady awhile ago.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1101080
> 
> Top left- Blue dream. Great blueberry smell, but the smoke doesnt taste as good as it smells. Good high, allows me to maintain energy and smoke it all day.
> 
> ...


Beautiful buds, pictures and description.

Thank you for sharing




cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> honestly i cud do wit some help no my thred thanks link: My first blueberry plant!!! Need help!!


You're going to have to be more specific. Most of us are not going to read thru 150+ posts to figure out what you want.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

strictly seedleSs Those all look fantastic and I love the detailed descriptions of all of them. Thanks allot for sharing br o.
Going by looks I guess I would go with the OG (SFV cut)... They all sound great though.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

RP headband 21 days flower
plant #1
shots for DST



#2 headband


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Zilla and seedless, nice bud guys, lookin' good.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Zilla and seedless, nice bud guys, lookin' good.


Dont forget Genuity! lol Looking very nice dude.
Oh cheech you to! Great first grow.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 15, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> strictly seedleSs Those all look fantastic and I love the detailed descriptions of all of them. Thanks allot for sharing br o.
> Going by looks I guess I would go with the OG (SFV cut)... They all sound great though.


A good smoke report always helps enhance a good pic, I had a good time doing the research. the OG is my favorite, but I want to cross it with the bannana og, Im sure I would have a new favorite.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Dont forget Genuity! lol Looking very nice dude.
> Oh cheech you to! Great first grow.


awww!!!!





lol


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Genuity, what's to say that already hasn't been said? Must be a real drag growing perfect grows time and again, ho-hum.

Seriously, do you ever get bored with perfection?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, what's to say that already hasn't been said? Must be a real drag growing perfect grows time and again, ho-hum.
> 
> Seriously, do you ever get bored with perfection?


hahahahahahahaha! I'm never gonna be satisfied with my shit!
Oh I got some dry pics coming from most resent grow in just a sec.........


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, what's to say that already hasn't been said? Must be a real drag growing perfect grows time and again, ho-hum.
> 
> Seriously, do you ever get bored with perfection?


things are far from perfect,
but with the help of this 600 club,things have been real good
thanks too all.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Tonight starts the first night of 12/12 under the hps lamps. It's been twelve days since I started my 12/12 cycle but I've left my metal halides in for that time to try to keep the stretching to a minimum. I don't think the plants will hit two feet tall. My goal was to keep them under thirty inches. I accumulated the rest of the stuff for my cloner which will be a twelve site box. I found some mister/fogger tips and as soon as I can get into my room to take measurements I'll know how big of an 'H' I want to make for the bottom of the res. I have a 315 GPH pump and two 12 inch air stones for oxygen in the water. It should all be done next weekend.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> hahahahahahahaha! *I'm never gonna be satisfied with my shit!
> *Oh I got some dry pics coming from most resent grow in just a sec.........


now thats how you get perfection!!!

i know thats going to be looking good.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

Genuity

I have pictures of your grows, along with DST, intrega, whodat and others on the walls of my bloom room as an example to the girls of what they are suppose to look like. Keep providing the inspiration.

Thank you


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn the inspiration, send us some samples. I second whodat's opinion, I'm never going to be satisfied...although the arjan's haze is damn close. Let me take a few hits from the vaporizer just to make sure... ... ... ...yup, that's the shit. Super hazy taste accompanied by a, where did my memory go kind of stone.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

What's with the Doggies Nuts seeds? Why are they so expensive?


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Genuity
> 
> I have pictures of your grows, along with DST, intrega, whodat and others on the walls of my bloom room as an example to the girls of what they are suppose to look like. Keep providing the inspiration.
> 
> ...


i'm at a loss for words............


Heads Up said:


> Damn the inspiration, send us some samples. I second whodat's opinion, I'm never going to be satisfied...although the arjan's haze is damn close. Let me take a few hits from the vaporizer just to make sure... ... ... ...yup, that's the shit. Super hazy taste accompanied by a, where did my memory go kind of stone.


lol..
the day im satisfied.........


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Off the top of your head without looking, what makes up Skunk #1?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

Blueberry Kush... mmmmmm this stuff taste good. 
curious old fart wow thanks allot I dont know what to say, but I have ALLOT of improving to do. 

OkOkOk the pics...
Tracy Prorter never looked so good.... Well maybe when he pic 6 Peyton Manning in the super bowl. He was lookin like pure THC when that happend... 
Yup still riding that high


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

This club is getting expensive!
Thanks to whodat I have to get another board; they don't function very well after you drool on them.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Off the top of your head without looking, what makes up Skunk #1?


LOL probably more than you wanted. I havent read the whole thing yet cuz im a lil too stoned, dont want to forget it...
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/48884-skunk-1-story.html


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> This club is getting expensive!
> Thanks to whodat I have to get another board; they don't function very well after you drool on them.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks bro


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> A good smoke report always helps enhance a good pic, I had a good time doing the research. the OG is my favorite, but I want to cross it with the bannana og, Im sure I would have a new favorite.


Thats the exact same thing i wanna do!!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Me 2..it would be nice if we had some rare beans..besides the CHEESE theres only a few other beans i want..i cannot find any ROAD KILL SKUNK anywhere! i want some kill..lol..and i havent heard about any real hawaiian strains ..i want something that taste like bananas,or melons..a REAL fruit strain..
> 
> I have a question..when breeding..do u absolutely need perfect lighting for better potency? or would anything under 12 hours suffice? and do u continue feeding at the same fert level for breeding plants?


To my understanding it's best to keep your 12/12 light schedule and feed them a mix of grow and flower nutes, and yes continue the same strength, you don't want to burn your girls up. Personally I don't think you need to do anything different, the plant will take care of making the seeds.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Whodat, very nice trim job on the bud, that is always nice to see. They look beautiful, I hope they smoke as good as they look. A tip of the hat to you my friend.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2010)

Whodat, thanks for the link, a good story as to where skunk number one came from. I've read before some sativa strains do not take kindly to being crossed with an indica.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 15, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Me 2..it would be nice if we had some rare beans..besides the CHEESE theres only a few other beans i want..i cannot find any ROAD KILL SKUNK anywhere! i want some kill..lol..and i havent heard about any real hawaiian strains ..i want something that taste like bananas,or melons..a REAL fruit strain..
> 
> I have a question..when breeding..do u absolutely need perfect lighting for better potency? or would anything under 12 hours suffice? and do u continue feeding at the same fert level for breeding plants?


Yea i wonder if there is a Watermelon strain out there. Ive heard of a strain called Cotton Candy that i REALLY REALLY WANNA GROW but ive only found seeds of it with no pics on yahoo search engine seed sites which i dont trust

Also nice buds Whodat HOW BOUT THEM BRONCOS


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Also nice buds Whodat HOW BOUT THEM BRONCOS


Thanks but no thanks LOL


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 15, 2010)

lol i like the saints but i gotta rep for my home my plant is looking ready trics are tunring more Cloudy then clear I might wait for a few amber but im not sure


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> lol i like the saints but i gotta rep for my home my plant is looking ready trics are tunring more Cloudy then clear I might wait for a few amber but im not sure


I heard dat!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 15, 2010)

I clipped some top leafs to look at the very few trics that are on the leafs and most of them are Cloudy a few Amber but the weird thing is they look like Deflated Ballons anybody have any idea why that is?? It looks like they just got popped or like i said deflated...But the stem is still there just not the golf ball part I can still see the stem part and they have color and there was one tric that looks dark dark red to the point of almost black but the otherside of it was clear... This B.F.F. is weird as hell


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

Hotsause

Sounds like the residual effect of the spider mites. You might as well harvest, she's not going to get any better.


cof


----------



## embry928 (Aug 15, 2010)

I use a dual bulb hood 400mh and 400hps works great


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Hotsause
> 
> Sounds like the residual effect of the spider mites. You might as well harvest, she's not going to get any better.
> 
> ...


 Could some of it be the trichome just degrading from age?


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> All this talk about finger hash reminded me of a good "all natural" cleaner for your hands. after your done, and you get all the hash off your fingers that you want to smoke, rub some olive oil or vegetable oil on your fingers and it comes right off. Wipe your hands with a paper towel or an old rag, and warm water and soap takes the oil off. Some nice looking buds on here. My goods are dried and curing, and I will post some finish pics today.


Just like the Romans did it. Anyone ever read Robert Harris?



cheechzilla said:


> This Is my Blue Dream plant#1. I just harvested her and know she's drying. I still have 2 more to Harvest this weekend.
> View attachment 1101098


Dreamy!



strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1101080
> 
> Top left- Blue dream. Great blueberry smell, but the smoke doesnt taste as good as it smells. Good high, allows me to maintain energy and smoke it all day.
> 
> ...


Nice, was looking for the click to order button?!?!?!?!



genuity said:


> RP headband 21 days flower
> plant #1
> shots for DST
> 
> ...


Hey Genuity, looking sweet. Can you give me some background on what the RP is? How is she smelling? Was it a seed or cut/clone? Looking forward to seeing the end result and hearing all about it.



curious old fart said:


> Genuity
> 
> I have pictures of your grows, along with DST, intrega, whodat and others on the walls of my bloom room as an example to the girls of what they are suppose to look like. Keep providing the inspiration.
> 
> ...


I guess I should decorate as well......thanks, nice compliment.



whodatnation said:


> Blueberry Kush... mmmmmm this stuff taste good.
> curious old fart wow thanks allot I dont know what to say, but I have ALLOT of improving to do.
> 
> OkOkOk the pics...
> ...


Funny! Its easy to forget hoew passionate people are about their teams.....my footy team has even won it's first two games of the season! Shocker....ever hear of Dunfermline Athletic?....I didn't think so, haha.



embry928 said:


> I use a dual bulb hood 400mh and 400hps works great


Awesome, thanks for letting us know...sorry, couldn't resist the sarcasm.



whodatnation said:


> Could some of it be the trichome just degrading from age?


Tis what I thought.

I have some pics to show all, will get round to posting them in a while, just didn't want to spam you all with my whole journal post.

Have a good Sunday evening, Mondya morning...pray for Sunshine, it hasn't stoped raining in days here!!! boo.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

Are we up and running again?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

Here ya' go guys, pass this around, it'll help reduce the aggravation from not being able to sign on all day.

Cheers


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

That light spectrum thing. My hps lamps come from high tech garden supply. I use their brand lamp, growbright and it puts out 95000 lumens and has enhanced blue in it.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2010)

Whodat

You're right, it could well be trich detoriation. Still best to harvest. She's not going to get you any higher,imho.


cof


----------



## days to daze (Aug 16, 2010)

hey guys ... here is some shots from week 5 flower .. 

and there is some leaf damage .. some heat some over nutes some not enough nutes.. some ph .. etc...
and the lights are high up i know.. one was realy low down but heat damge started to set in .. so its bets for them to be up there untill i can build a bigger tent next grow.... enjoy.. 


the AK47







The chronic - the hermie  







group shot







frosty chronic side bud - also from hermie


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 16, 2010)

HEY BOYS. GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU LOT, I GOT A TENT THAT MESURES 1.2M X 1.2M, X 2M HIGH

i just put the tent toghter and got a 250wats cfl light , a 4" carbon filter connected to a 4" ex fan, in there. im just worried about my 600watts hps its only with a normal reflecter. when it comes to flowering im gena put the hps on, will i get heat issues? im also gena put 2 fans in there.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 16, 2010)

thought you asked that already?

and probably yes.. but if its all set up right with good air circulation and cool air going in .. should be fine ..

but tbh 600s arnt THAT hot .. should be fine in a 1.2 by 1.2 space.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 16, 2010)

Looking good Days .. I like the look of that fatt cola there ..


----------



## days to daze (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah the Chronic there is the best plant by far ... the AK47 in the back there is good but it went 10 days longer in veg .. 
shame that the big one at the front is the one that hermied .. if it didnt hermie 2 weeks back i bet it would be fatter now. although i dont see any seeds forming.... odd


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> HEY BOYS. GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU LOT, I GOT A TENT THAT MESURES 1.2M X 1.2M, X 2M HIGH
> 
> i just put the tent toghter and got a 250wats cfl light , a 4" carbon filter connected to a 4" ex fan, in there. im just worried about my 600watts hps its only with a normal reflecter. when it comes to flowering im gena put the hps on, will i get heat issues? im also gena put 2 fans in there.


If I were you I would run things how you are going to run them later, to see what the temps will be like. So you can start working on it now. Sorta like having a life boat you aren't sure will work, but taking it out to the middle of the ocean before testing it. Try it now and see.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 16, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> HEY BOYS. GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU LOT, I GOT A TENT THAT MESURES 1.2M X 1.2M, X 2M HIGH
> 
> i just put the tent toghter and got a 250wats cfl light , a 4" carbon filter connected to a 4" ex fan, in there. im just worried about my 600watts hps its only with a normal reflecter. when it comes to flowering im gena put the hps on, will i get heat issues? im also gena put 2 fans in there.





days to daze said:


> yeah the Chronic there is the best plant by far ... the AK47 in the back there is good but it went 10 days longer in veg ..
> shame that the big one at the front is the one that hermied .. if it didnt hermie 2 weeks back i bet it would be fatter now. although i dont see any seeds forming.... odd


How do you know its hermie if it aint formed any seeds?yeah your ak looks like one of my plants which i thought was the ak(mixed up seeds) only yours looks alot bigger.
Think its cause of my feeding schedule was flawed,feed every watering!!Didnt do any thing about ph now im trying to be more on point, 1 of my bubbs is looking crispy the water got to low, tds or ph must of been high. Post some pics in 2morrow ,i changed the res and reduced to feed to half strengh hope it looks better when i go back.

Quick question does anyone foliar feed Bat gauno? Ive been doing it for 3 wks now and its blocked up two sprayers already, any tips.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> If I were you I would run things how you are going to run them later, to see what the temps will be like. So you can start working on it now. Sorta like having a life boat you aren't sure will work, but taking it out to the middle of the ocean before testing it. Try it now and see.


Jigs right test it fisrt, my temps are high in my Dr120s 6" filter/fan in side 1x600hps and got a 10" blowing air in (on top for now redu/Y piece on way) . Thought about lowing it to 400hps just today.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> If I were you I would run things how you are going to run them later, to see what the temps will be like. So you can start working on it now. Sorta like having a life boat you aren't sure will work, but taking it out to the middle of the ocean before testing it. Try it now and see.


 I agree with this 100% I'v run 4 different set-ups and have always done a test run for at least a couple days with no plants in the system, this could very well make or brake an entire crop.



curious old fart said:


> Whodat
> 
> You're right, it could well be trich detoriation. Still best to harvest. She's not going to get you any higher,imho.
> 
> ...


I also agree with this 100%. If the THC has reached its peak and is now starting to die then def give that girl the cutcut snipsnip...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

When the thc becomes amber, that indicates it is past its prime. That is the only indicator that I know about from everything I've read. THC heads do burst scattering a light dusting on the leaves. Your plants produce new thc every evening when the lights are out, which is also why some people say to chop first thing in the morning and not at the end of the day. Mind you these are things I've read from different grow bibles and different authors I am not the source for this information.

And days, nice bud ya' got going there. I do not see any beans in those pics, maybe you are just noticing the seed pods swelling from thc?

The dry run is an excellent idea.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

It's almost a quarter till seven my time and my lights go on at seven. Every evening I start to get antsy about this time to see the girls, after all I haven't seen them all day it's been over twelve hours...I might have the little shop of horrors going on in there for all I know? I would think by now it would be no big thing, wrong. I am still enthralled by the whole growing part. I really do believe I get as much enjoyment out of watching them grow as I do releasing their spirits. After over a year and several grows the natural beauty of the plant still makes me stop and stare. I find myself at times just standing in my grow room staring at the girls visualizing how the flowering stage is going to progress over the next several weeks. In another week or so I will give them a good dose of N and also increase the strength of their nutes over the next few weeks before hitting them with gravity around week five or so. Around the start of week seven I will give them another dose of N and that will be it until completion of flowering.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> It's almost a quarter till seven my time and my lights go on at seven. Every evening I start to get antsy about this time to see the girls, after all I haven't seen them all day it's been over twelve hours...I might have the little shop of horrors going on in there for all I know? I would think by now it would be no big thing, wrong. I am still enthralled by the whole growing part. I really do believe I get as much enjoyment out of watching them grow as I do releasing their spirits. After over a year and several grows the natural beauty of the plant still makes me stop and stare. I find myself at times just standing in my grow room staring at the girls visualizing how the flowering stage is going to progress over the next several weeks. In another week or so I will give them a good dose of N and also increase the strength of their nutes over the next few weeks before hitting them with gravity around week five or so. Around the start of week seven I will give them another dose of N and that will be it until completion of flowering.


I totally know the feeling my friend. After reading this I can not wait to start growing again. It's such a beautiful process in my eyes. Seeing the plants develop in veg, and then the buds develop in flower is just such a sight to behold. And to think I had something to do with the process is quite rewarding in deed. Mother nature let's us take part in a wonderful opportunity with this growing thing.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I totally know the feeling my friend. After reading this I can not wait to start growing again. It's such a beautiful process in my eyes. Seeing the plants develop in veg, and then the buds develop in flower is just such a sight to behold. And to think I had something to do with the process is quite rewarding in deed. Mother nature let's us take part in a wonderful opportunity with this growing thing.


Amen! Time to see the girls.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 16, 2010)

> And days, nice bud ya' got going there. I do not see any beans in those pics, maybe you are just noticing the seed pods swelling from thc?


well it has bananas.. and it did throw pollen everywhere last week .. 
and that chronic that hermied has tonnes of brown pistols.. (its week 5) isnt that sign of pollination?
the rest of the plants have white pistols .. execpt the large ak47 but it think its just close to finishing tbh because surely the rest would have been pollinated too .. hmm .. time will tell .. its all new to me ..


----------



## days to daze (Aug 16, 2010)

> It's almost a quarter till seven my time and my lights go on at seven. Every evening I start to get antsy about this time to see the girls, after all I haven't seen them all day it's been over twelve hours...I might have the little shop of horrors going on in there for all I know? I would think by now it would be no big thing, wrong. I am still enthralled by the whole growing part. I really do believe I get as much enjoyment out of watching them grow as I do releasing their spirits. After over a year and several grows the natural beauty of the plant still makes me stop and stare. I find myself at times just standing in my grow room staring at the girls visualizing how the flowering stage is going to progress over the next several weeks. In another week or so I will give them a good dose of N and also increase the strength of their nutes over the next few weeks before hitting them with gravity around week five or so. Around the start of week seven I will give them another dose of N and that will be it until completion of flowering.





> I totally know the feeling my friend. After reading this I can not wait to start growing again. It's such a beautiful process in my eyes. Seeing the plants develop in veg, and then the buds develop in flower is just such a sight to behold. And to think I had something to do with the process is quite rewarding in deed. Mother nature let's us take part in a wonderful opportunity with this growing thing.



made me smile .. im pretty sure every grower who isnt just in it for a quick quid does the same. 
its magical... ive never seen anything like it before and as you say .. when that door is opened you just want to pull up a chair and watch them grow. every time i leave its like .. oh go on just one more look.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 16, 2010)

Dzzzamn. Busy day on the 600 haha. Just roolin in from a head scratching day sheesh. Laying stones under the gun and none are of dimensions that work together Uggghhh. Ok enough of my cunt bleeding lol. I got the ghs strwberry haze and the lower half of the trinwreck chopped and trimmed last night. Mrs badman and I were up till 2am trimming cheefing scissor hash like a mofo. I took a hella long time to trim that strawberry haze. She smells devine though and looks like she yeilded maybe 2-3 oz. Trainwreck about an oz. So in good shape. After i drag me sack through the wash ill throw up some pics. Peace my 600 pals. 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

days to daze said:


> well it has bananas.. and it did throw pollen everywhere last week ..
> and that chronic that hermied has tonnes of brown pistols.. (its week 5) isnt that sign of pollination?
> the rest of the plants have white pistols .. execpt the large ak47 but it think its just close to finishing tbh because surely the rest would have been pollinated too .. hmm .. time will tell .. its all new to me ..


Hmm, that's a different matter then. Were your other girls in the same room? It just seems rather odd to me that nothing else was pollinated, just the plant throwing off the pollen. I've also read a lot of the pollen from a hermy is not fertile. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm curious masonman how your strawberry turns out. Of the four strains of sativa I grew, I liked that the least. To me it had the least taste and the weakest high. It's still a good head buzz but the sour cream is much better, much and the malawi 99 is just a good smoke, and a real nice sweet taste and smell.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 16, 2010)

i still have alot of Popcorn bud to do but im gonna use those for hash most likely.






















[/QUOTE]


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2010)

looking good HS,real good.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice Hotsause!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2010)

Well done hotsause


cof

Popcorns are just the right size to fit most bowls.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 16, 2010)

cant wait to see the weight of the main Cola my problem is i have a small scale..... and how do you jar something like that most things i cut off it are going to be Ginormous i went and got some Pint jars hopefully that does the tric  Im about ready for Round 2 I havent updated you guys on my 3 Foot Blueberry, My Durban Poison clone and my Purple GB clone. All of them are fine i know my Blueberry want to go into flowering already but i have to clean down there before i move anything. Also i bought a growtent off Ebay im on my laptop so i dont have all the info on it but i believe its 4x4x6.5 Next on my list is a Carbon Filter and Fan combo http://cgi.ebay.com/6-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-COMBO-ODOR-CONTROL-SCRUBBER-/230511595958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 is this a good choice to keep it cooler and smell free??????


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like you need quart jars


cof


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 16, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> cant wait to see the weight of the main Cola my problem is i have a small scale..... and how do you jar something like that most things i cut off it are going to be Ginormous i went and got some Pint jars hopefully that does the tric  Im about ready for Round 2 I havent updated you guys on my 3 Foot Blueberry, My Durban Poison clone and my Purple GB clone. All of them are fine i know my Blueberry want to go into flowering already but i have to clean down there before i move anything. Also i bought a growtent off Ebay im on my laptop so i dont have all the info on it but i believe its 4x4x6.5 Next on my list is a Carbon Filter and Fan combo http://cgi.ebay.com/6-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-COMBO-ODOR-CONTROL-SCRUBBER-/230511595958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 is this a good choice to keep it cooler and smell free??????


Go to plantlightinghydroponics.com and buyman inline fan for 80 bucks and a hepa carbon filter for 50..=130+ shipping ..i didnt click ur link but i have a feeling its gonna be over 150..so its just a heads up..and those r prices for a 6inch filter and fan ..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> OK peeps here we go. Before i start i will explain a bit of how i came to the needs of cloning.
> 
> First off im quite new to growing and a seed source was not availible to me when i first started. I was quite paranoid about mail ordering seeds and so with the genetics i could find locally i began my mission of raising a mother plant to take cuttings from. The strain is the purps and is a rare find around my parts.
> 
> ...


As Promised Here we are just 7 days later. This is the WW cut just starting to root. And no yellowing at all quite suprised.


Another 3-4 days she aught be ready for a 4" soil pot. Ill keep the updates coming peeps.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 16, 2010)

Goodevening 600 gents. I have discovered that my fkn timers are starting to run out of sync. And one is counting way faster than the other. I think ive let it slide awhile but i caught the lights out tonight right when 1 went off I noticed a 15 minute diffrence from one to the other. Cheap ass Walmart brinks timers. Go figure. Almost everything you buy at walmart is designed to fail. It makes a good market for mr waltons cheap remedies to everything lol. Cheapest aint always best peeps. 

Now for some harvest shots. 



Heres the Strawberry Haze. She didnt have a chance to produce to her full potential as i forced her to grow to many branches to produce clones. However I did get some buds, mostly popcorn but im the only one smoking on her and i can digg it. She smells great so far. 



Back rack is the rest of the Trainwreck plant. Also a flowered clone mother. Next clone mums are going outside from here out. Just a waste of energy for the lights and equipment costs. efficiancy is what im shooting for. Honing me skills for the 600 grow off 2010 haha. 



This is my purp mother. She is just around ohh 6 months old. She was so fucking tall i ahad to twist her around like a pretzel to fit her under the lights. Showing some puple already at just 4 weeks.



Lemon Skunk smelling heavenly. MMMM she smells really good. 



White Widow lower half. Damn near ready. She is also turning purple in spots.



The new batch.



This fucker has got to be about ready. SS 12/12 from clone. 

Check under the scope.



It looks like some amber but cant tell in person what do you guys think?







I want to leave it go aws along as it should. Going on week 12 flower. Hmm ive never flowered this long before. 

Thats all for now peeps. 



This is what ill be seeing in my sleep Ugghhh. Peace 1bmm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm curious masonman how your strawberry turns out. Of the four strains of sativa I grew, I liked that the least. To me it had the least taste and the weakest high. It's still a good head buzz but the sour cream is much better, much and the malawi 99 is just a good smoke, and a real nice sweet taste and smell.


So far so good HU. I think shes a lil premature but shea was yellowing out and getting crispy on me. Buds are wispy. Probaly should have let the lower half go a bit longer but im running out of time. Ill make some canna butter with the fuzz and trim if nothing else. I do have some dense nugs in the mix though. Cant wait to try her out. 



Hotsause said:


> i still have alot of Popcorn bud to do but im gonna use those for hash most likely.


[/QUOTE]

Awesome work Hotsauce. That a huge freaking cola bro. Good Job. Nighty Nite 1bmm


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 16, 2010)

1Bmm thank u for that cloning article..im new 2 the whole cloning thing and was looking for tha type of info..do u have any pics of the moms u took the clones from? u said 2 top after every node after the first node??..and why dont u use a cloning solution in the water? im gonna buy a cloner..im lazy..last thing after u put them in the 4inch pots how long do u veg for..i wanna go sog..so cloner->16oz cup for a week->1 gallon bag..i cant veg in the one gallon bags due 2 space so would going straight 2 flower from the transplant hurt my yield? 
thanks for answeering any question that u can..

DST-any new pics of the dog? and i finally got my lemon larrys today.(yes!!) im stacking up for the 2010 grow off..now i still need some banana OG and a special cheese lady 2 make me happy


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2010)

1BMM that is some seriously nice work dude... the plants and the stones... oh and clones lol! props for sure.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 17, 2010)

Why does everyone dry on the full branch. its so much harder to try and trim while each bud is on the branch. Seeing a full branch makes it look like more but I found that taking it off and trimming each nug individually is fast and allows you to get a better manicure. Plus you're doing work in advance.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

Well even with the s/w down for a day, the Club is still bumping. Hats off to Hotsauase and 1BMM for some lovely looking buds!!!!

nas, re your question, yes it will get hot with a 600, get a good inline fan. I have the same space with a 600 and a 400 in it.





cheechzilla said:


> Why does everyone dry on the full branch. its so much harder to try and trim while each bud is on the branch. Seeing a full branch makes it look like more but I found that taking it off and trimming each nug individually is fast and allows you to get a better manicure. Plus you're doing work in advance.


Firstly, the bud would probably dry TOO quick. Quick drying means harsh and rough smoke
Secondly, (my thoughts) the branch is effectively keeping the plant in a state of being semi conscious, just like cut flowers. Now the branch will also have some energy to feed to the flowers, which the flowers/buds will utilise until no longer possible. Try buying a cut flower from a florist, put it in some water and add some food colourant....watch the food colourant being sucked up by the flower!! The plant is slowly dying, you cut the flower off, then it will die quicker. This may seem like punishment and a slow death, but for us it's better.
Third point: Easier to hang

I think all in all, the main thing is to dry it over a period of days, and not too quick. Perhaps there are other reasons, but I have always done it this way and can't imagine snipping all the bud off before it is dry as being easier, since that sticky wet bud is a nightmare....i try not to touch it as much as possible until it is dry....all you are doing is knocking trich's off it.

Will post some update pics in a minute or ten....

Laters, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

actually, I also snip the buds of the branches, but that is only after an initial dry on the stem...hung and also in a paper bag. Once snipped they are then left to sit once again in the paper bag as buds without branches....


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

So here are some update pics from my guerilla and my last cabinet update that I was going to post yesterday but the old RIu techies got to the server first. Anyway, copy and pasted from journal.....

Well I bought myself a new mountain bike, nothing amazing but it gets me from A-G (G being my guerilla grow, haha) So when I went out yesterday for a test run I thought I'd drop by the girls and see what's up. I haven't seen them for over two weeks so was interested to see what was goin on. When I arrived at the spot it was obvious that no-one had been there as the path was so overgrown and had not been disturbed, but there was a whole load of plants flattened down leading up to just before where I planted the girls. But there was no vehicle or tyre marks so I was thinking, Alien Craft?? Coming to check out the girls??mmmn, so further through the bush (you need to go round a corner, push some trees to the side and that takes you into where the girls are. That area had also been flattned a bit, but only to the extent where the Reeds had been blown over toward the girls. That was easily dealt with and removed the offending reeds and pushed everything back.

Well I was a bit pissed that I never took anything along with me as they look like they could do with a bit of a munch. So here they are:










They are just starting to show signs of flower...hopefully the weather is going to be nice up through until October when they will be due to finish.

They still use barges to ship containers around in Holland and mainland Europe...



And some indoors

OG Kush


John Doe:


Thelma Headband


DPQ:




Casey Jones from seed - circa 4 weeks



Close up DOG Kush - amber trichs showing:

Peace, DST


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

DST
nas, re your question, yes it will get hot with a 600, get a good inline fan. I have the same space with a 600 and a 400 in it.



nas
hey thanks bro. will a 4" inline fan do the job? my ex fan is a 4"


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> DST
> nas, re your question, yes it will get hot with a 600, get a good inline fan. I have the same space with a 600 and a 400 in it.
> 
> 
> ...


the diameter of the fan does not matter, it is the actuall power or fan rotations that count. i.e what cubic feet/metre the fan can clear in a certain amount of time (cfm) For a 600w, you need at least a Ruck125L...which is a 6inch or 125cm fan.
Hope that clarifies.

DST


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks DTS your answers alwais help bro! one more think, do you think a cooltupe will do the job?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 17, 2010)

Lookin good as always dst..the john doe is sexy!..casey jones is lookin like a slim bi**h..how old is the OG ?
and they use some big ass ship when there sending or recieving shit from japan or china i seen it not 2 long ago on nat geo. they look like the barge but bigger


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 17, 2010)

Hotsauce, masonman and dst, nice job guys. Killer cola ya' got there hotsauce, nice job for your first dance.

I just checked on the girls and the tops are starting to take on that, I'm about to bud look. Do any of you guys supercrop while you plants are flowering?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hotsauce, masonman and dst, nice job guys. Killer cola ya' got there hotsauce, nice job for your first dance.
> 
> I just checked on the girls and the tops are starting to take on that, I'm about to bud look. Do any of you guys supercrop while you plants are flowering?


Sure thing HeadsUp, I super crop as required so no problem in flowering, they react just as quick.....sometimes later on in flowering I accidentally super crop, hahaha, and they still end up cool and the gang....at the moment I got one cola that is hanging on by the skin of its teeth...but it's still going strong. I also do bending and pinching later on in flowering as well....not sure if this helps or hinders, but I will bend a branch quite a way, pinching with my finger as I do it, then just let it grow back to it's original position....can only make em stronger.

EDIT: Silver, the OG kush is coming up for 9 weeks flowering.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> thanks DTS your answers alwais help bro! one more think, do you think a cooltupe will do the job?


I would say, yes, get a cool tube you will not regret it.....enables you too keep the light closer to the plants providing deeper lumen penetration.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2010)

super crop in flower yup,same here.
i dont see no harm in it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2010)

mmmm,DOG KUSH
looking on point DST,your work at its best

them outside gals looks like
they are doing good on their own.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

gotta give props to subcool for his genetics the DPQ is killing it with the tichs


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

genuity said:


> mmmm,DOG KUSH
> looking on point DST,your work at its best
> 
> them outside gals looks like
> they are doing good on their own.


they were looking a little light green around the gills, lol, I think a feed is in order, but happy with them for not doing nowt except watering a couple of times with feed.



mr west said:


> gotta give props to subcool for his genetics the DPQ is killing it with the tichs


very frosty I agree, props to the person who crossed them. lol. There is def two different bud structures to them, one has more of an upside down artichoke type look, the other a more traditional. I think I am about to scrump a bit of cheese....seems dry to the touch, maybe just a bong.hehe


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 17, 2010)

Quick question i was looking at attitude and deciding i am going to order some seeds. I am intereted in the Barney Farm Red Cherry Berry Fem anybody ever grow it? Ill just list the ones i like 
BF Red Cherry Berry
TGA Dairy Queen
TGA Void
TGA Jillybean

any experiences growing these or info on them i appreciate most important i dont want something that hermies out of nowhere. I am going with pick and mix so probably 3 seeds of 2 kinds 6 in total


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Sure thing HeadsUp, I super crop as required so no problem in flowering, they react just as quick.....sometimes later on in flowering I accidentally super crop, hahaha, and they still end up cool and the gang....at the moment I got one cola that is hanging on by the skin of its teeth...but it's still going strong. I also do bending and pinching later on in flowering as well....not sure if this helps or hinders, but I will bend a branch quite a way, pinching with my finger as I do it, then just let it grow back to it's original position....can only make em stronger.
> 
> EDIT: Silver, the OG kush is coming up for 9 weeks flowering.


I kind of did a super crop 2 when they got burnt last week..i thought it was over but there going strong..basically one whole side is super cropped all burnt leaves..and i did a semi pinch 2 the top of my OG i bent it till i heard a little tiny crunch she looks better than she did b4..its not a snap but jus a little leaning forward..the reason i asked about the OG cause shes gonna be six weeks on saturday..and her hairs r so tiny..i cant wait for them 2 swell...


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> I kind of did a super crop 2 when they got burnt last week..i thought it was over but there going strong..basically one whole side is super cropped all burnt leaves..and i did a semi pinch 2 the top of my OG i bent it till i heard a little tiny crunch she looks better than she did b4..its not a snap but jus a little leaning forward..the reason i asked about the OG cause shes gonna be six weeks on saturday..and her hairs r so tiny..i cant wait for them 2 swell...


Ah, okay, well it does pack on late the OG....I got a branch I super super cropped (it came of fin my hand - week 7) and the bud is real airy. It will fatten up!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> 1Bmm thank u for that cloning article..im new 2 the whole cloning thing and was looking for tha type of info..do u have any pics of the moms u took the clones from? u said 2 top after every node after the first node??..and why dont u use a cloning solution in the water? im gonna buy a cloner..im lazy..last thing after u put them in the 4inch pots how long do u veg for..i wanna go sog..so cloner->16oz cup for a week->1 gallon bag..i cant veg in the one gallon bags due 2 space so would going straight 2 flower from the transplant hurt my yield?
> thanks for answeering any question that u can..
> 
> DST-any new pics of the dog? and i finally got my lemon larrys today.(yes!!) im stacking up for the 2010 grow off..now i still need some banana OG and a special cheese lady 2 make me happy


going to answer your ? as bestest as i can SHF

?1. Yes i do have pics of the mothers they are the ones ive been showing off hehe.
I flowered all of my clone mothers. Im going to keep flowering clones for a couple generations to get a pheno that i like. 

?2. yes to grow a mother capable of producing many many cuttings you will need many many branches from which to take multiple cuttings. I top above the first true node which will then produce 2 terminal leaders. When the new leading branches gro above the first node i top them again. After everytime you top a shoot it will produce 2 new shoots that you will top again. You are effectively multiplying the branches evertime you top. I have repeated this method over and over and over and produced a mother that I could take up to 50 clones every 7-10 days. Useless unless your going for a Sog or Guerilla growing. The point is you can make the plant produce as many clones as you want. I have been topping at the 4th node lately as i dont need as many clones. All done planting outdoors for the year. 

?3 I dont know. Im poor i guess lol. I have found no need to buy a solution. I add a lil N and P to the water and that is all they need to survive without roots. Also I use rooting hormone. Id say my methods work ok. There is probably better ways but this works for me.

?4 I veg for a week or 2. Mainly until they are stable and have a good root ball going. I like to see them a bit root bound before transplanting to finish pots. Helps keep the stretch down a bit. 

Hope that helps Silver. 



whodatnation said:


> 1BMM that is some seriously nice work dude... the plants and the stones... oh and clones lol! props for sure.


Thanks Whodat



DST said:


> Well even with the s/w down for a day, the Club is still bumping. Hats off to Hotsauase and 1BMM for some lovely looking buds!!!!
> 
> nas, re your question, yes it will get hot with a 600, get a good inline fan. I have the same space with a 600 and a 400 in it.
> 
> ...


Yep i agree with all that. For me its just easy to hang haha. Good points D.



DST said:


> So here are some update pics from my guerilla and my last cabinet update that I was going to post yesterday but the old RIu techies got to the server first. Anyway, copy and pasted from journal.....
> 
> Well I bought myself a new mountain bike, nothing amazing but it gets me from A-G (G being my guerilla grow, haha) So when I went out yesterday for a test run I thought I'd drop by the girls and see what's up. I haven't seen them for over two weeks so was interested to see what was goin on. When I arrived at the spot it was obvious that no-one had been there as the path was so overgrown and had not been disturbed, but there was a whole load of plants flattened down leading up to just before where I planted the girls. But there was no vehicle or tyre marks so I was thinking, Alien Craft?? Coming to check out the girls??mmmn, so further through the bush (you need to go round a corner, push some trees to the side and that takes you into where the girls are. That area had also been flattned a bit, but only to the extent where the Reeds had been blown over toward the girls. That was easily dealt with and removed the offending reeds and pushed everything back.
> 
> ...


Outdoor girls looking intact and in good health. Ive noticed my lower branches that dont get much light die off on my outdoor ladies. 

Indoor beautiful as always. How do you get such clear closeup shots D?



Heads Up said:


> Hotsauce, masonman and dst, nice job guys. Killer cola ya' got there hotsauce, nice job for your first dance.
> 
> I just checked on the girls and the tops are starting to take on that, I'm about to bud look. Do any of you guys supercrop while you plants are flowering?


Thanks HU. And yes i bent the piss out of the strwaberry haze and my purp with no noticeable effects. It slows the growth for a breif bit till that knot forms where the branch was bent. 

Well off to check me ladies. Peace 600 folk. 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 17, 2010)

Masonman, did you get your strawberry from greenhouse seeds? That's where I got mine and then I started to read all these people bashing greenhouse and saying how their strains hermy easily. I bent and twisted the crap out of two different strains from the greenhouse, no hermies. Out of over seven ounces of greenhouse weed, I got one bean from the arjan's haze and I just found that the other day. I hope it's fertile cause that arjan's haze #1 was killer. My best weed to date.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes Hu i got well lets see. All my beans from greenhouse accept the white widow and blue widow. The only plant i have found seeds on so far was the trainwreck. I believe they are fem because she was stressed and selfed a few beans. She had an awful lot of foliage to keep green and i just couldnt do it. That and i probably nute burned her. lesson learned.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2010)

The arjan's haze. Thats not the stawberry is it? Or do you know the lineage at all?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 17, 2010)

my buddies trainwreck hermied in a perfect enviroment.......must b in the linage


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Here are a couple pics of my girls doing nothing but sitting around soaking up the light. Surge, the two on the right are the sleestack and the og18, both crossed with the same skunk father as you know. The og is the staked plant.
> 
> Edit, as you guys can see my humidity varies wildly from lights on to lights off. It's also been hot as hades here and the humidity is unreal, up in the ninety percentile range every day.


post #6098 page 610.........fkn crazy......first thing i noticed was i have the same thermometer thats from walmart.....no big deal.....then my girl says "look at the floor"......same fkn linoleum floor I have...no joke...and .......you have your plants on phone books........are you sneaking in an taking pics of my grow or what????LOL...LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2010)

View attachment 1104603A couple of pics at 45 days


cof

View attachment 1104602


----------



## hairyrabbit (Aug 17, 2010)

What up Club long tym no see. Im trying out sum G13 and white widow on a NFT system woundering if any1 eles has done the same??


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 1104603A couple of pics at 45 days
> 
> 
> cof
> ...





hairyrabbit said:


> What up Club long tym no see. Im trying out sum G13 and white widow on a NFT system woundering if any1 eles has done the same??


Not 100% sure but I think our 600 watter Integra may use NFT. 

nighty bite yee 600 peeps 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Indoor beautiful as always. How do you get such clear closeup shots D?


Not sure, I try never to take shots within range of the HPS, I stand back and zoom into the shot, rather than stadning as close as possible. I actually use minimal lighting and just use the flash as needs be, that way if it's darker around about, the flash will pick up everything you are pointing the camera at, and not focusing in on other objects.




curious old fart said:


> View attachment 1104603A couple of pics at 45 days
> 
> 
> cof
> ...


Is this the girls you got babas of? Trichs looks v-tall.



hairyrabbit said:


> What up Club long tym no see. Im trying out sum G13 and white widow on a NFT system woundering if any1 eles has done the same??


Long time Hairy, sorry, can't help you on that one. Don't be a stranger!!



1badmasonman said:


> nighty bite yee 600 peeps 1bmm


Nighty nite, and Wakey Bakey Rise and Shine!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 18, 2010)

A question for Club 600, in a 4x4x6.5 ft tent, with a single 600 watt lamp, whats the most plants you would grow in that area? 2 month veg, indica dominant strains. No topping or anything. No scrog just growing them out "naturally". I have 12 strains going right now, and I think its going to be very crowded in there come flower time. They will be in 5 gallon buckets, I know its a tight fit just for the containers. Im thinking I went too big on this one. But whatever, just want to know what everyone think on here the optimum number of plants per 600 watt bulb would be. I vegged the first 30 days under LED and CFL, they both do good, but my plants have outgrown them in my opinion. Especially with needing to be transplanted. The 5 gallon buckets will spread them out more. This will be my first grow with a 600w hps for the full flowering period, the last run only had the 600w for the last few weeks of flower. Hoping for big resin dripping indica buds to help with my stomach issues. Sativas just dont touch nausea like mine.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> The arjan's haze. Thats not the stawberry is it? Or do you know the lineage at all?


There are several different Arjan's hazes, I'm speaking strictly of the arjan's haze #1. I have no idea of the genetic make-up, all I know is it's an ass kicker. Heavy duty haze taste, almost metalic and the stone is instant stupid and forgetful. The strawberry is completely different. The strawberry if I remember correctly has swiss sativa and something else. I got their sativa mix pack which included, a super silver haze, arjan's haze #1, neville's haze, strawberry haze and a hawaiian snow.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> post #6098 page 610.........fkn crazy......first thing i noticed was i have the same thermometer thats from walmart.....no big deal.....then my girl says "look at the floor"......same fkn linoleum floor I have...no joke...and .......you have your plants on phone books........are you sneaking in an taking pics of my grow or what????LOL...LOL


I might be, how much are you yielding? If it's less then me, then no, I haven't been looking at your room. If it's more, send your address and I'll come a peekin'.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

Well it's official. My girls are starting to form tops. Let the budding begin.

Outdoorindica, I don't use a tent to grow so take this with a grain of salt. I have two six hundreds side by side that cover roughly a four by six foot area. I have six plants under them and I think that's too crowded and they are in two gallon containers. The problem I see immediately, if you have so many plants in there and a problem starts to creep in, you may never notice from all the vegetation until it's too late. Your air flow might also encounter a problem with all those plants. Personally I would veg for a shorter period and not use such big containers. You could give grow bags a try, they come in all different sizes and are cheap. If you try them, get the ones that are white outside and black inside, not the all black ones.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 18, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> A question for Club 600, in a 4x4x6.5 ft tent, with a single 600 watt lamp, whats the most plants you would grow in that area? 2 month veg, indica dominant strains. No topping or anything. No scrog just growing them out "naturally". I have 12 strains going right now, and I think its going to be very crowded in there come flower time. They will be in 5 gallon buckets, I know its a tight fit just for the containers. Im thinking I went too big on this one. But whatever, just want to know what everyone think on here the optimum number of plants per 600 watt bulb would be. I vegged the first 30 days under LED and CFL, they both do good, but my plants have outgrown them in my opinion. Especially with needing to be transplanted. The 5 gallon buckets will spread them out more. This will be my first grow with a 600w hps for the full flowering period, the last run only had the 600w for the last few weeks of flower. Hoping for big resin dripping indica buds to help with my stomach issues. Sativas just dont touch nausea like mine.


ok first 4 by 4 and 12 strains... and 2 months veg .. wow .. gl with that .. veg might look crowded but wait for a couple of weeks into flower.. might hinder their growth. at 8 weeks veg they will be nice and big.. from the grow im doing now i wouldnt put more than 4 in there at 8 weeks veg.. let us know how it goes though ill be interested to see.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2010)

View attachment 1105013The previous pic was of an virgin new blue diesel. There areView attachment 1105012 2 virgins and the one lady of the night who is starting to show the error of her ways. These photos are of the harlot in front of the nursery.


View attachment 1105011


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2010)

must show the virgins off propper lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2010)

View attachment 1105039View attachment 1105038View attachment 1105034View attachment 1105033View attachment 1105032

Mr West
Thank you for the pic boost.

This is the third, and to me the prettiest, NBD lady.
Fortunately, I have clones from all three for one to become a mother plant.

I had been using dyna-gro for veg and bloom, but was not satisfied with the bloom results...small calyx and have changed to jacks classic and you can see the results.



cof


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> A question for Club 600, in a 4x4x6.5 ft tent, with a single 600 watt lamp, whats the most plants you would grow in that area? 2 month veg, indica dominant strains. No topping or anything. No scrog just growing them out "naturally". I have 12 strains going right now, and I think its going to be very crowded in there come flower time. They will be in 5 gallon buckets, I know its a tight fit just for the containers. Im thinking I went too big on this one. But whatever, just want to know what everyone think on here the optimum number of plants per 600 watt bulb would be. I vegged the first 30 days under LED and CFL, they both do good, but my plants have outgrown them in my opinion. Especially with needing to be transplanted. The 5 gallon buckets will spread them out more. This will be my first grow with a 600w hps for the full flowering period, the last run only had the 600w for the last few weeks of flower. Hoping for big resin dripping indica buds to help with my stomach issues. Sativas just dont touch nausea like mine.


It's possible, I would go vertical and start using that area within your space. It may require you to do a few tweaks but not too many (A cool tube, fan, ducting, and somthing to grandstand your plants on, that is all really, lol)

A 5 gallon pot has got to be at least 15 inch wide? (45-50cm) which means you got 48"x48" so a max realistically of 9 pots? correct or not? I thin the way I have mentioned above is the only way to get 12 5gallon pots in that area. Ask more questions if you want....

Peace.


Hey 600, how are you all, well I have been out for a fe afternoon sherberts so feeling quite good. Chopped a chemchiesel this morning and was just this minute trying to dream up some childish...but outlandish picture to take, lol....

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2010)

And another pic bump for the club..


curious old fart said:


> View attachment 1105039View attachment 1105038View attachment 1105034View attachment 1105033View attachment 1105032
> 
> Mr West
> Thank you for the pic boost.
> ...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive said it before and I will say it again, I love craigslist.com. I have been building another octagon, and I have traded weed for 2 ballast 4 cool tubes and im working on getting another res right now. Im sure you couldnt do this in many other states, but the california boards are loaded with people selling meds and people asking for meds. If I can get a res and 3 pumps for herb, then I will have aquired 80% of my new setup with that sweet sweet mary jane.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Ive said it before and I will say it again, I love craigslist.com. I have been building another octagon, and I have traded weed for 2 ballast 4 cool tubes and im working on getting another res right now. Im sure you couldnt do this in many other states, but the california boards are loaded with people selling meds and people asking for meds. If I can get a res and 3 pumps for herb, then I will have aquired 80% of my new setup with that sweet sweet mary jane.


That is awesome strictly!!! Bring back the barter system, who needs money!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 1104603A couple of pics at 45 days
> 
> 
> cof
> ...


Ive wanted to grow some Blue Diesel the dispensary i used to go to calls is Blue Dragon really potent stuff i liked it


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

Strictly, I envy you. I live in the bible belt of the deep south. Plenty of tractors, bush-hogs, horses and trailers and a ton of other farm stuff. I haven't found a blasted thing in my area to help me. I'm not even sure people here know what a cooltube is or does.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

How about we call our grow...Weedstock


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

Curious. I've tried all kinds of nutes. I like the dyna-gro for vegging but I am sticking with the jack's classic for bloom. I cannot argue with the results from my last grow using jack's. I also used gravity for the fist time last grow and will continue to use that product as well.

I've also read but have not tried, botanicare pro grow line is supposed to be excellent for a sativa grow. I have a sample pack that includes a bottle of grow and flower and a bottle of liquid karma, it's under twenty bucks for the pack of three bottles.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 18, 2010)

guys im worried.. 
mt grow partner... seems to have itchy fingers

trying to convince me that the AK47 will be finished before its time.. 
the leaves are almost all yellowing .. but i told him its because we didnt feed them early enough .. 

trichs are turning cloudy.. half the pistols are brown and curling back into plant.

he seems to think harvesting harvesting early is better than harvesting too late .. 
i said hes crazy.. all that hard work to be messed.

i told him that later is better.. it will LOOK ready when its ready .. and even if its a bit late.. no harm will come .. i said i bet you can go weeks over peak time and it will be ok.. a lot more chouchlock but ok.. 

because he reads all these website .. he said people have told him earlier is better.. but the likes of Bricktop and FDD say later is best.
am i right????


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't want to go weeks past peak potency but I would rather go a week longer than a week shorter that I can tell ya'. It's a good thing to do some reading on the subject but there is no replacement for hands on experience.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I wouldn't want to go weeks past peak potency but I would rather go a week longer than a week shorter that I can tell ya'.


I totally agree with this statement. I'd rather go a week too long than a week to short. It's a sharp curve of maturity to the top, then it fades slowly. (in my opinion... not like that's the "truth")


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

Evening jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2010)

Wish I could share the weather out here in cali with the rest of you. Just a perfect day in the mountains. My wife started her 2nd trimester today, so she's much more relaxed about baby jig. Don't know if you are a florida football fan, but it looks like tebow is gonna do a couple things on my broncos in the nfl. He sure is a big boy.

Still waiting on my beans. can't wait to start weedstock '10, lol. Thanks for the hello my friend.

Oh, and to you and dayz... I respect your patience. I couldn't partner up with another grower. I guess Heads up, you don't actually team up on a single grow... more the style I would go. I'm more of a lone wolf. HAha.. .that reminds me of 'The Hangover'... now I'm running with a wolf pack, hahaha. Funny damn movie.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 18, 2010)

So everybody here is my Final Weight for my B.F.F. The main Cola weighted 20.8 Grams all together i have 62.3 grams and i am VERY HAPPY  Didnt take many pics since i had to cut and weight buds indivually(Small Scale)

So all together i had
Purple God Bud - 40.3 Grams
Durban Poison - 10.2 Grams
B.F.F. - 62.3 Grams
All together i yielded 112.8 Grams NOT INCLUDING POPCORN BUDS FROM ETHER PLANT.... I FORGOT I HAVE some of the BFF still going down there so i guess i yielded more


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So everybody here is my Final Weight for my B.F.F. The main Cola weighted 20.8 Grams all together i have 62.3 grams and i am VERY HAPPY  Didnt take many pics since i had to cut and weight buds indivually(Small Scale)
> 
> So all together i had
> Purple God Bud - 40.3 Grams
> ...


nice pull HS,going be some good smoke.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 18, 2010)

well i convinced my grow partner to do the grow and use their money to set it up.. the whole thousand quid.

. IT is horrible working with a partner.. dont do it. 

oh and jig that casey jones.. did you start with a cut? or seed. if so where from?

cheers


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2010)

It was from a cut. From my local smoke shop.

Also... you might want to chill on talking about selling illegal drugs on a public website. Just an idea.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey jig, what can you tell me about growing old casey? Anything of real importance off the top of your head? Is it a clone only plant or does it come in seed form? I notice both you and DST have grown it and it looks mouth watering to me.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats hotsause. Next step, a bigger yield of course. Enjoy.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2010)

There used tobe seeds on the market a long time ago. Not now. I got mine from a cut. Heard it's only cut now. However, I have know of people finding beans from their casey that they grew. If you are a good boy you might get a hook up. 

Nothing that I can think of off the top of my head. I kept my ppms around/ below 1200 I beleive. It took me a long time during flower, but I did cut the hell out of her so I think I stunted the maturation. OH...one big thing. The trichs never really turn amber. You can just grow them forever and never get above like 5-15% amber. I like couch lock so I was waiting forever for them to turn... but they never did. Researched a little and I guess it's comon.

Also, the one I grew was a more deisel side of things... instead of the (uhhh... forgot what the Sour D is crossed with)... trainwreck/ thai I think. So yeah. Mine stinks like gas. Still got a couple ounces for when you visit, lol.

It was such a heavy yeilding plant. Just amazing.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright all my 600w bros im off to work. Tonights my friday  My growtent should be here tomorrow so ill have some Harvest pics, Grow tent setup pics and a big update on my girls that have been in vegging for a while now. 1 3 foot BB and 2 clones (Durban Poison, Purple God Bud) Hope tonight goes by fast Peace and love
-Hotsause


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> There are several different Arjan's hazes, I'm speaking strictly of the arjan's haze #1. I have no idea of the genetic make-up, all I know is it's an ass kicker. Heavy duty haze taste, almost metalic and the stone is instant stupid and forgetful. The strawberry is completely different. The strawberry if I remember correctly has swiss sativa and something else. I got their sativa mix pack which included, a super silver haze, arjan's haze #1, neville's haze, strawberry haze and a hawaiian snow.


Awesome Headsup. I like that forgetful weed sometimes haha. Good stress relief. 



curious old fart said:


> View attachment 1105013The previous pic was of an virgin new blue diesel. There areView attachment 1105012 2 virgins and the one lady of the night who is starting to show the error of her ways. These photos are of the harlot in front of the nursery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105011
> ...


Man cof. A sight for soar eyes



mr west said:


> must show the virgins off propper lol


Propper Indeed Mr West.



curious old fart said:


> View attachment 1105039View attachment 1105038View attachment 1105034View attachment 1105033View attachment 1105032
> 
> Mr West
> Thank you for the pic boost.
> ...


Thats the same Jacks ive got cof. I am feeding my new lot with it. Nobody seems to dislike the Jacks at all. The real deal. How many more stinky old bushes you keeping private cof lol 



Heads Up said:


> How about we call our grow...Weedstock


Sounds good to me



Heads Up said:


> Curious. I've tried all kinds of nutes. I like the dyna-gro for vegging but I am sticking with the jack's classic for bloom. I cannot argue with the results from my last grow using jack's. I also used gravity for the fist time last grow and will continue to use that product as well.
> 
> I've also read but have not tried, botanicare pro grow line is supposed to be excellent for a sativa grow. I have a sample pack that includes a bottle of grow and flower and a bottle of liquid karma, it's under twenty bucks for the pack of three bottles.


Jacks fkn right. Thank you gentelmen HU & COF for sharing the experience of the Jacks. I intend to use the same. 



jigfresh said:


> Wish I could share the weather out here in cali with the rest of you. Just a perfect day in the mountains. My wife started her 2nd trimester today, so she's much more relaxed about baby jig. Don't know if you are a florida football fan, but it looks like tebow is gonna do a couple things on my broncos in the nfl. He sure is a big boy.
> 
> Still waiting on my beans. can't wait to start weedstock '10, lol. Thanks for the hello my friend.
> 
> Oh, and to you and dayz... I respect your patience. I couldn't partner up with another grower. I guess Heads up, you don't actually team up on a single grow... more the style I would go. I'm more of a lone wolf. HAha.. .that reminds me of 'The Hangover'... now I'm running with a wolf pack, hahaha. Funny damn movie.


You lucky son of a gun Jig. I miss the rockies. Beautiful country. 

Nothing to BS of today folks tired stoned and gotta work in 6 hours again. I love to work though sometimes haha. I just enjoy what I do. Peace 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> How about we call our grow...Weedstock


I am down for anything, perhaps we just call it something different every week....then no one will know wtf we are doing, haha......Morning HeadsUp!



Heads Up said:


> Curious. I've tried all kinds of nutes. I like the dyna-gro for vegging but I am sticking with the jack's classic for bloom. I cannot argue with the results from my last grow using jack's. I also used gravity for the fist time last grow and will continue to use that product as well.
> 
> I've also read but have not tried, botanicare pro grow line is supposed to be excellent for a sativa grow. I have a sample pack that includes a bottle of grow and flower and a bottle of liquid karma, it's under twenty bucks for the pack of three bottles.


You wouldn't know anyone that stocks Gravity in Europe would you???



days to daze said:


> guys im worried..
> mt grow partner... seems to have itchy fingers
> 
> trying to convince me that the AK47 will be finished before its time..
> ...


LATER IS BETTER!!!!



jigfresh said:


> Wish I could share the weather out here in cali with the rest of you. Just a perfect day in the mountains. My wife started her 2nd trimester today, so she's much more relaxed about baby jig. Don't know if you are a florida football fan, but it looks like tebow is gonna do a couple things on my broncos in the nfl. He sure is a big boy.
> 
> Still waiting on my beans. can't wait to start weedstock '10, lol. Thanks for the hello my friend.
> 
> Oh, and to you and dayz... I respect your patience. I couldn't partner up with another grower. I guess Heads up, you don't actually team up on a single grow... more the style I would go. I'm more of a lone wolf. HAha.. .that reminds me of 'The Hangover'... now I'm running with a wolf pack, hahaha. Funny damn movie.


Can you send some of the sun our way Mr Jig? Pwetty pwease? It's end of days weather here....spatterings of sun!! Huh. summer my erse! Glad to here Mrs Jig is doing well.



Hotsause said:


> So everybody here is my Final Weight for my B.F.F. The main Cola weighted 20.8 Grams all together i have 62.3 grams and i am VERY HAPPY  Didnt take many pics since i had to cut and weight buds indivually(Small Scale)
> 
> So all together i had
> Purple God Bud - 40.3 Grams
> ...


Glad you are happy, well done and enjoy that smoking Hotsause!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Nothing to BS of today folks tired stoned and gotta work in 6 hours again. I love to work though sometimes haha. I just enjoy what I do. Peace 1bmm


I don't believe it, we have no cheeky banter from the bricky!!! You must be working hard old parts!!! lol. 

Take it easy folks'es,

Peace, DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Well it's official. My girls are starting to form tops. Let the budding begin.
> 
> Outdoorindica, I don't use a tent to grow so take this with a grain of salt. I have two six hundreds side by side that cover roughly a four by six foot area. I have six plants under them and I think that's too crowded and they are in two gallon containers. The problem I see immediately, if you have so many plants in there and a problem starts to creep in, you may never notice from all the vegetation until it's too late. Your air flow might also encounter a problem with all those plants. Personally I would veg for a shorter period and not use such big containers. You could give grow bags a try, they come in all different sizes and are cheap. If you try them, get the ones that are white outside and black inside, not the all black ones.


 Thanks for the reply. Im not too worried about a problem coming up and me not seeing it as I will be rotating the plants anyway so that they get more even light. I have used grow bags and did not like them when it came time to flush. I do plan on getting smaller containers for my next grow, but had to use what I had on hand this time. I would prefer to switch to hydro as soil is fn expensive. And a pain to get rid of at the end of the grow. It should be interesting, I think the one thing that will help me out is that most of my plants are staying pretty short, and are not too wide, yet. Hoping for the best, once again thanks for the reply.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 19, 2010)

days to daze said:


> ok first 4 by 4 and 12 strains... and 2 months veg .. wow .. gl with that .. veg might look crowded but wait for a couple of weeks into flower.. might hinder their growth. at 8 weeks veg they will be nice and big.. from the grow im doing now i wouldnt put more than 4 in there at 8 weeks veg.. let us know how it goes though ill be interested to see.


 If I had been running my 600 watt light the whole time they would be bigger by this point, so maybe it wont be too bad, I know what to expect when flowering time comes, I have grown enough 5 footers grow to 10 footers in a matter of a few weeks outdoors to know that stretch can be bad. Im just hoping for the best, I will thin out what needs to be trimmed in order for good air flow to be maintained. Im interested to see my own self. I had 30 plants in a 6 foot wide by 2 foot deep closet in my last grow (one I helped with any way) and it wasnt too bad, just suffered due to lack of light (was using LEDs). Once I put the 600 in there everything went nuts and put on weight like mad. But I only vegged those plants for 3 weeks. Im pretty sure I will be doing less plants my next run, and hopefully some sort of hydro setup. Thanks for the reply. I will definitely let you know how it goes.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 19, 2010)

DST said:


> It's possible, I would go vertical and start using that area within your space. It may require you to do a few tweaks but not too many (A cool tube, fan, ducting, and somthing to grandstand your plants on, that is all really, lol)
> 
> A 5 gallon pot has got to be at least 15 inch wide? (45-50cm) which means you got 48"x48" so a max realistically of 9 pots? correct or not? I thin the way I have mentioned above is the only way to get 12 5gallon pots in that area. Ask more questions if you want....
> 
> ...


 I think the buckets are like 12 inches in diameter but I will have to measure them tomorrow. I have a cool tube with a 6 inch 500cfm inline fan pulling through it and a carbon filter. Temps stay around 80 degrees. I love that cooltube. My setup is not perfect so keeping it 80 is good. I originally was only going to do 9 plants, probably would have been better off. Im used to more is better, but outdoors is different than indoors. I miss my big outdoor monsters. I appreciate the input and I am interested in vertical grows. I guess you just hang your lights vertical instead of horizontal, with no reflectors, just inside the cool tube, am I correct? And then some kind of shelves around the outside at about mid level to set more plants on around the outside of the tent? Hmm then I could probably fit more than 12, someone stop me. lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

that's pretty much it, it ain't rocket science....well not in my grow room anyway, more like Duct tape science!!! And yeh, you then start thinking, I could put a few more there, and one up there, and another here....and by the time you realise, you are watering 20+ plants each water/feed day....

good luck with it whatever you decide. And keep us all posted?

Peace, DST


p.s. A wee tip:if you hit the button on the right handside of each persons post you want to reply to (the multi quote button which is on the right of the Reply with quote button) then with the last post, "hit reply with quote, " You can reply to everyone in the same post...not that it really matters, some people just get a bit antsy when people post multiple posts one after another......




Outdoorindica said:


> I think the buckets are like 12 inches in diameter but I will have to measure them tomorrow. I have a cool tube with a 6 inch 500cfm inline fan pulling through it and a carbon filter. Temps stay around 80 degrees. I love that cooltube. My setup is not perfect so keeping it 80 is good. I originally was only going to do 9 plants, probably would have been better off. Im used to more is better, but outdoors is different than indoors. I miss my big outdoor monsters. I appreciate the input and I am interested in vertical grows. I guess you just hang your lights vertical instead of horizontal, with no reflectors, just inside the cool tube, am I correct? And then some kind of shelves around the outside at about mid level to set more plants on around the outside of the tent? Hmm then I could probably fit more than 12, someone stop me. lmao


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 19, 2010)

So I may be joining the 600 club here soon.

Right now I have a super stealth 150w HPS cab going which is nice and all but its just not big enough and I want/need more quantity and variety.

I got a hell of a deal on a Homebox L grow tent 1mx1mx2m or roughly 3.3'x3.3'x6.6' and a 600w HPS with air cooled reflector and lumatek adjustable ballast for $367.50! All I need to get still for that setup is a 6" inline, carbon filter, and 6" ducting and I could have that up and running. Only thing is I dont really know how stealth it would be to have a massive black box in the corner of my bedroom instead of a wood wardrobe. Also I dont know how loud the 6" inline is going to be. I do plan on getting a Speedster or similar speed controller for the fan. I have all the fertilizers, gadgets, soil, and seeds that I need to complete a larger scale grow but I am kind of concerned about stealth at this apartment.

What do you guys think about what inline to get, etc. Also maybe if you could give me an idea of how loud you think a 6" inline turned down with a speed controller would be while maintaining enough airflow to keep a 600w cool in my space 3.3 sq ft?

Thanks guys 

I really want to join the club I just need to get the balls to put the setup together I guess. Just couldnt pass up on the hella deal that I got so if nothing else I will use the equipment in the future for sure maybe after I move out of this place when my lease is up.

PS Plants are looking lovely 600 watters!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 19, 2010)

DST said:


> that's pretty much it, it ain't rocket science....well not in my grow room anyway, more like Duct tape science!!! And yeh, you then start thinking, I could put a few more there, and one up there, and another here....and by the time you realise, you are watering 20+ plants each water/feed day....
> 
> good luck with it whatever you decide. And keep us all posted?
> 
> ...


 Yeah I was mostly joking about the more plants thing. thanks for the info.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 19, 2010)

DST, Gravity is made by Humboldt nutrients. If you can't find it in the EU, I'll gladly send you a bottle, it's the least I can do after the pet D-OG you sent me.

And being the techno wizz I am, thanks for the tip about the multi-quote, my ego would not allow me to ask how you guys do that multiple answers in one post. And that thing about people posting multiple times in a row...I'm guilty.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 19, 2010)

And just to prove I'm guilty, here's another post right after the last one. I'm off to the dentist again today to get the last two upper teeth in my head removed. Looks like bread and water for the next few weeks until my new teeth will arrive. I can hardly wait, I'll have star teeth, they only come out at night.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

Bueno Time said:


> So I may be joining the 600 club here soon.
> 
> Right now I have a super stealth 150w HPS cab going which is nice and all but its just not big enough and I want/need more quantity and variety.
> 
> ...


As far as your box looking stealth in the corner of your room, forget it. Unless you are going to put it inside another cupboard. So that part I don't think any of use can help you with, as you said, you gotta get the balls to put it up.
Now as for the fan, that's a different matter. I got a Ruck125L for my 600 and I got a 400 in there with the same fan. Now when i powers up it makes as you can imagine quite some noise, and if you are sucking air clean through it then that also produces noise. Attach a carbon filter to the bottom and you will hear ir reduce. Hang your fan or attach it to as little as possible, more friction causes more noise. My fan actually just sits on top of one of my cool tubes and is kept in place by the chains that hang down the side, not ideal but it doesn't touch walls or surfaces....so not bad. I think this also depends on when you are going to run it, do you sleep in the room? what happens in the room during the day, traffic wise? More info, more answers, always good to have someone throwing up another grow. Good luck and hope to see you back.



Outdoorindica said:


> Yeah I was mostly joking about the more plants thing. thanks for the info.


Mostly joking...mmmmnnn! lol.



Heads Up said:


> DST, Gravity is made by Humboldt nutrients. If you can't find it in the EU, I'll gladly send you a bottle, it's the least I can do after the pet D-OG you sent me.
> 
> And being the techno wizz I am, thanks for the tip about the multi-quote, my ego would not allow me to ask how you guys do that multiple answers in one post. And that thing about people posting multiple times in a row...I'm guilty.


I'll check out the sites and may well take you up on that. Jig also offered but it's a hellova weight to be sending through the post. I think Don got some from sonewhere, will tugg his shirt tale whens he's around. Thank you very much for the offer, it's appreciated. And no problems about the multiples HeadsUp, we know you are guilty of it, hahahaha...but it's all good.



Heads Up said:


> And just to prove I'm guilty, here's another post right after the last one. I'm off to the dentist again today to get the last two upper teeth in my head removed. Looks like bread and water for the next few weeks until my new teeth will arrive. I can hardly wait, I'll have star teeth, they only come out at night.


LMAO, Star Teeth!!! Good luck mate.

Pics of the DOG coming up, this is what we gotta shoot for.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 19, 2010)

Most every work day I'm painting in 'The Villages'. It's a huge retirement community. They have their own everything, and I do mean everything. There has to be at least twenty golf courses in the place, two movie theaters, archery, a huge wood and garden shops along with a huge garden, bocci and shuffleboard courts everywhere and everyone drives around in golf carts. It's an amazing place. Anyway here are some pics on the way to work this morning. The back way into the place takes me down what I call the farm road. There used to be a dairy farm not far from me until the villages bought all the surrounding land. It used to be a beautiful drive in the mornings.

Gotta' run, the pain giver is waiting for me.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Most every work day I'm painting in 'The Villages'. It's a huge retirement community. They have their own everything, and I do mean everything. There has to be at least twenty golf courses in the place, two movie theaters, archery, a huge wood and garden shops along with a huge garden, bocci and shuffleboard courts everywhere and everyone drives around in golf carts. It's an amazing place. Anyway here are some pics on the way to work this morning. The back way into the place takes me down what I call the farm road. There used to be a dairy farm not far from me until the villages bought all the surrounding land. It used to be a beautiful drive in the mornings.
> 
> Gotta' run, the pain giver is waiting for me.


Must cost a pretty penny to stay there!!! The most you get normally in the UK is an emergency chain next to your toilet incase you collapse!!! Sounds like a dream....how long do you think you'd last before you throttled someone, lol.

So here's one of the DOG's I cut today. It's looking a lot like its parent. Now I don't know if it's shortness was due to the HB or just the way I grew it, but anyway, it was reasonably stumpy for an OG. It also seems to have finished quicker than the others. 

THE DOG - Finshed product (well almost finished)


An accidental super crop....lol


The Chemchiesel, starting to smell a bit like the cheese...not as pungent at the moment though.



The little pot of cheese, and a couple of lumps of hash I made today with Headband schwag...


My cheese and Casey Jones clone..not so clone-ish anymore. Getting large....and a selection of OG's, Oscar clones (rooted in a couple of days, amazing) theres also the Exodus Blue Widow and some Thelma's. I also got some cheese clones rooting as I type. And right at the front you can see 2 Baby DPQ's (that took about a week to get through the dirt! but are here all the same) And a seed I found in the Blackjack that I am running to see if it comes out any different from the original (hiding under a leaf, you can't actually see it)

dif angle...


Laters, and enjoy your day!/evening...

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2010)

that "DOG" is looking real nice,i was wondering if need'd to grow my plants the same way
the breeders do,to get that "pic perfect"buds!!.I mean will vegging a plant for 6-8 weeks change the genetic make-up
of a it??compaired to a plant vegg'd for only 4 weeks??.

that jus makes my chest hurt looking at it!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 19, 2010)

Genuity, no matter how long you veg it isn't going to change the genetic make-up of the plant. If you grow from seed, regular seeds, the plant will not determine its sex until the third week of vegging and there are many factors that can influence the sex of a seed. I veg my plants long enough that they start to form pre-flowers. As soon as the males show themselves they get yanked and I usually veg the rest for five or six weeks before flowering. Personally I think the only difference between a plant vegged for five weeks and one vegged for eight is yield and to me it's just not worth vegging a plant for eight weeks, unless it happens to be outside.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 19, 2010)

Impressive DST.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Impressive DST.


Like a chav ina box, INIT?


----------



## hairyrabbit (Aug 19, 2010)

Man my goal DST is to crack a nug as good as you doin, iv only eva managed to get half the quilty and yeild as yours ,this next 1 im doin is lookin promising tho ill try get sum pics up 2nyt


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, no matter how long you veg it isn't going to change the genetic make-up of the plant. If you grow from seed, regular seeds, the plant will not determine its sex until the third week of vegging and there are many factors that can influence the sex of a seed. I veg my plants long enough that they start to form pre-flowers. As soon as the males show themselves they get yanked and I usually veg the rest for five or six weeks before flowering. Personally I think the only difference between a plant vegged for five weeks and one vegged for eight is yield and to me it's just not worth vegging a plant for eight weeks, unless it happens to be outside.


well i knew by useing the word "genetic" my post would be misleading,
i know you can not change the sex of an plant!!
im talking more along the lines of bud formation/thc prodution?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2010)

I never have shared my veg room... which does have a 600 in it Its gonna get a makeover pretty soon Sorry but these are the bet up-close pics I could get of the bb kush... still not ready for cure due to the VERY slow dry Im going for.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I never have shared my veg room... which does have a 600 in it Its gonna get a makeover pretty soon Sorry but these are the bet up-close pics I could get of the bb kush... still not ready for cure due to the VERY slow dry Im going for.


 Nice work i havent shared my Veg room either lol. Most peeps wanna see some Bud action


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

genuity said:


> that "DOG" is looking real nice,i was wondering if need'd to grow my plants the same way
> the breeders do,to get that "pic perfect"buds!!.I mean will vegging a plant for 6-8 weeks change the genetic make-up
> of a it??compaired to a plant vegg'd for only 4 weeks??.
> 
> that jus makes my chest hurt looking at it!!!!


What the jar of pickles that is now a weed container or the hash? hehe.

Re what you said, I think there is some difference but not sure if it would effect bud formation, etc.

Here's my experience on growing a strain differently. 2 Headbands I used to get cuttings from previously. All the clones I used when vegged for a few weeks then flipped into 12/12, so basically going from 18/6 to 12/12 without any sublte reduction in lighting, stressed the plants and made them throw out a few nanna's, which Headbands have the tendency to do. However, the 2 Moms went through an extensive veg period because they were moms and eventually were put into 12/12, and not one single nanna appeared.
If you do SOG and only veg your plants for a short time, you will not get many side branches, you will generally grow one cola, so this is changing the look of the plant and the way it forms it's fruit as another example....anyone have any other experiences?



Heads Up said:


> Impressive DST.





mr west said:


> Like a chav ina box, INIT?





hairyrabbit said:


> Man my goal DST is to crack a nug as good as you doin, iv only eva managed to get half the quilty and yeild as yours ,this next 1 im doin is lookin promising tho ill try get sum pics up 2nyt


Thanks guys, I am looking forward to chonging some of that for sure.



genuity said:


> well i knew by useing the word "genetic" my post would be misleading,
> i know you can not change the sex of an plant!!
> im talking more along the lines of bud formation/thc prodution?


See above^^^^



whodatnation said:


> I never have shared my veg room... which does have a 600 in it Its gonna get a makeover pretty soon Sorry but these are the bet up-close pics I could get of the bb kush... still not ready for cure due to the VERY slow dry Im going for.


Busy little veg room. I have shown my veg cab before, which is like a porta-loo, but at the mo I am using my whole house a a veg room. I ws actually thinking just this morning that I need to get the porta-loo back up due to the shortening in daylight hours.....



Hotsause said:


> Nice work i havent shared my Veg room either lol. Most peeps wanna see some Bud action


The Green babies don't seem to have the same allour do they! But it is actually when the plant looks very beautiful.

Weekend is nigh!

Peace, DST


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright guys , i need some advice on my plant problem , something ive never seen before the buds are are going dark almost black you can see in the pics.Its on some not all of the plants it seems to be spreading.. Ive recently sprayed it with plant vitality plus an smc 2 days apart got spider mites on them but this aint mite damage? Any help plz , i can see this destroying my crop!!!!

DGD


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Alright guys , i need some advice on my plant problem , something ive never seen before the buds are are going dark almost black you can see in the pics.Its on some not all of the plants it seems to be spreading.. Ive recently sprayed it with plant vitality plus an smc 2 days apart got spider mites on them but this aint mite damage? Any help plz , i can see this destroying my crop!!!!View attachment 1109499View attachment 1109503View attachment 1109515
> 
> DGD


I have no idea what that could be but its pretty obvious somethings going on...... Looks like the dark shadow of death is lurking in the shadows of your buds or some shit lol but seriously hope you get that figured out id like to know wtf that is 2


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah i feel the chill too.. not happy found a few spots of it on other buds(my sshaze!!!)snipped off what i could, hope someone knows something..


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Yeah i feel the chill too.. not happy found a few spots of it on other buds(my sshaze!!!)snipped off what i could, hope someone knows something..


If you could get a close up of the bud then that would help....it's a bit to fuzzy for my eyes. Is this the plants genetics? Is it a purple dark. When it's mold it is usually bron so I would scratch that off the list...Better pics!! Please.

Evening 600.


DST


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 20, 2010)

DST said:


> If you could get a close up of the bud then that would help....it's a bit to fuzzy for my eyes. Is this the plants genetics? Is it a purple dark. When it's mold it is usually bron so I would scratch that off the list...Better pics!! Please.
> 
> Evening 600.
> 
> ...


 Cool .. im going to try upload some more tomorrow as im not by the plants now, its not the strain its on 3 diff plants, this pics cheese..


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

We;; Dre Green Dre, check some of my mate harvest buds out (see first pic with bag) They were totally yellow, but really sticky and resenous!!! The plant was victim to neglect and lack of watering. It was on an Automatic Waterer, that was Au-tofuck! I managed to get 26 grams all in. I should really have taken a picture but you'll just have to believe me now....

the bag was 13-14 grams.


whisked the bag up in the food blender, into bucket,

Add ice and a bit of water

Stir with a wooden spoon for like 30 minutes, then run through your bags sveral times (I only use one bag for collecting, can't be fannied with this micron and that micron) And the end result

A bit closer.....


Peace and smokeyness,

DST


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 20, 2010)

DST said:


> We;; Dre Green Dre, check some of my mate harvest buds out (see first pic with bag) They were totally yellow, but really sticky and resenous!!! The plant was victim to neglect and lack of watering. It was on an Automatic Waterer, that was Au-tofuck! I managed to get 26 grams all in. I should really have taken a picture but you'll just have to believe me now....
> 
> the bag was 13-14 grams.
> 
> ...


Looks like some good hash there  never seen plants some dried out though ..auto to fuck lol
I dont think these plants are going to make it to harvest as this is getting worse by the day and ther at least 5wks away from chop !!


----------



## drewsb420 (Aug 20, 2010)

theres no way you got that much hash out of that much trim LOL and those leafs look like the ones i see out in the street in the gutter or somethin wtf


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> theres no way you got that much hash out of that much trim LOL and those leafs look like the ones i see out in the street in the gutter or somethin wtf


Do you doubt the weight, or the fact that it came from that schwag. That bag was full of what would have been fat buds, it wasn't just leaves. The buds were just covered in those leaves. when you broke them open they were smelling beautiful, but just looked like something out of Middle bloody Earth!! Anyway, a pic of the weight will come.....

let me have a bong first ffs


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

right im gonna have to make some hash i got a massive bag of funky ass trim. that looks cool man


----------



## drewsb420 (Aug 20, 2010)

that just looks like a lot of hash from that much trim must be a close up or somethin lol gj


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> that just looks like a lot of hash from that much trim must be a close up or somethin lol gj


Yes, it's actually just enough to fit a bowl, lol.....just a very large fekkin bowl, lol. Anyway, doubter, what more can I do, and no, it will not be posted anywhere., haha


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Yes, it's actually just enough to fit a bowl, lol.....just a very large fekkin bowl, lol. Anyway, doubter, what more can I do, and no, it will not be posted anywhere., haha


lol!!!pickles do give me heartburn.
all that gooey goodness***Mmmmm..


----------



## surgedup (Aug 20, 2010)

damn thats alot of damn hash holy shit man pass some of that my way !!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

is that 2.7 g or 27 grams D?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Do you doubt the weight, or the fact that it came from that schwag. That bag was full of what would have been fat buds, it wasn't just leaves. The buds were just covered in those leaves. when you broke them open they were smelling beautiful, but just looked like something out of Middle bloody Earth!! Anyway, a pic of the weight will come.....
> 
> let me have a bong first ffs


Nice going on the Hash DST YOU PUT ME TO SHAME lol those last few addys come yet i just got my tent yesterday and set it up today. Now all i have to do is move my vegging girls to my tent and im clear for 3 more girls


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it all the way dry?


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 20, 2010)

man this thread is still blowin up and a big thumbs up to all in here wish i could post some pics but as you all know i cant grow.
but i was just checkin the thread to see whats goin on in the club. ive been busy doin work crew for the last 3 weeks 5 days a week and only 1 week left. but today i found 100 dollors in twenties on my way to work crew so mabye my lick is startin to change now.
peace to all and keep up the great growing.
Peace.


----------



## drewsb420 (Aug 20, 2010)

whats up mcpurp long time no chat lol i remember u frm my super sliver haze grow, iv been chillin over at club speedy


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 20, 2010)

hey 600 peeps. Genuity nice freaking hash stash bro. 

Had a tragedy in the fam so this is my last post for a couple days. ill fill yall in later.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Alright guys , i need some advice on my plant problem , something ive never seen before the buds are are going dark almost black you can see in the pics.Its on some not all of the plants it seems to be spreading.. Ive recently sprayed it with plant vitality plus an smc 2 days apart got spider mites on them but this aint mite damage? Any help plz , i can see this destroying my crop!!!!View attachment 1109499View attachment 1109503View attachment 1109515
> 
> DGD



Anybody??
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1109503d1282331638-club-600-sam_2626.jpg


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 20, 2010)

So my Homebox showed up in the mail finally. I ordered it off eBay from a personal seller not an eBay store. Ended up getting it for $142.50 shipped which is a good deal so cant complain too much but he had it advertised as the Homebox L (100cmx100cmx200cm)(39.5"x39.5"x78.75") ended up showing up and its the Homebox S (80cmx80cmx160cm)(31.5"x31.5"x63") so its equivalent to a DR80 or whatever 80cm series tent out there. 

I bought an aircooled hooded 600w purple Lumatek so good thing I can turn it down to 400w and run it in the S. Would you suggest just running it at 400w instead of 600w because it is considerably smaller than I anticipated but it is a decent sized box? Should I run the ballast at 400w with a 400w bulb and call it a day or should I try it at 600w and see if it gets too hot? A 400 in there is roughyl 57wpsf so thats pretty good already and a 600w would be roughly 85.5wpsf. 

What do you think guys? I really wanted the power and yield from a 600w but maybe I have to settle for running it at 400w...?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 20, 2010)

DST, that is a fine job on the hashish making, it looks delicious. It reminds me of blond hash of old except fresher and gooier.


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> hey 600 peeps. Genuity nice freaking hash stash bro.
> 
> Had a tragedy in the fam so this is my last post for a couple days. ill fill yall in later.


thats all DST!!!,i wish it was mine***


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Anybody??
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1109503d1282331638-club-600-sam_2626.jpg


What strain are you growing?


cof


----------



## surgedup (Aug 20, 2010)

it looks like its turning black pretty nice looking plant...


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 20, 2010)

...600s, doin their damn thing! 


View attachment 1110576View attachment 1110575View attachment 1110574View attachment 1110573View attachment 1110572View attachment 1110571View attachment 1110570View attachment 1110569View attachment 1110568View attachment 1110567View attachment 1110566View attachment 1110565View attachment 1110564View attachment 1110563View attachment 1110562View attachment 1110561


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2010)

trichlone fiend that is just nasty I tell ya, just nasty! I think Im going to have to report this to a few modds....nasty!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> trichlone fiend that is just nasty I tell ya, just nasty! I think Im going to have to report this to a few modds....nasty!


 
hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2010)

If you stay up late you get to see the fresh porn.
Looks good!!!


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> is that 2.7 g or 27 grams D?


haha, I really wish I hadn't posted it now. No it was 27 grams!!!



whodatnation said:


> Is it all the way dry?


Of course, I hand press the water out and you are able to smoke straight away....

Sheesh, so many doubters.....



1badmasonman said:


> hey 600 peeps. Genuity nice freaking hash stash bro.
> 
> Had a tragedy in the fam so this is my last post for a couple days. ill fill yall in later.


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you bru!



Bueno Time said:


> So my Homebox showed up in the mail finally. I ordered it off eBay from a personal seller not an eBay store. Ended up getting it for $142.50 shipped which is a good deal so cant complain too much but he had it advertised as the Homebox L (100cmx100cmx200cm)(39.5"x39.5"x78.75") ended up showing up and its the Homebox S (80cmx80cmx160cm)(31.5"x31.5"x63") so its equivalent to a DR80 or whatever 80cm series tent out there.
> 
> I bought an aircooled hooded 600w purple Lumatek so good thing I can turn it down to 400w and run it in the S. Would you suggest just running it at 400w instead of 600w because it is considerably smaller than I anticipated but it is a decent sized box? Should I run the ballast at 400w with a 400w bulb and call it a day or should I try it at 600w and see if it gets too hot? A 400 in there is roughyl 57wpsf so thats pretty good already and a 600w would be roughly 85.5wpsf.
> 
> What do you think guys? I really wanted the power and yield from a 600w but maybe I have to settle for running it at 400w...?


Run the 600 partner, run the 600, you will not forget it.



Heads Up said:


> DST, that is a fine job on the hashish making, it looks delicious. It reminds me of blond hash of old except fresher and gooier.


Thanks, HeadsUp.



trichlone fiend said:


> ...600s, doin their damn thing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1110576View attachment 1110575View attachment 1110574View attachment 1110573View attachment 1110572View attachment 1110571View attachment 1110570View attachment 1110569View attachment 1110568View attachment 1110567View attachment 1110566View attachment 1110565View attachment 1110564View attachment 1110563View attachment 1110562View attachment 1110561


Awesome stuff Trichlone, how long you got on them? Looks like they are on the finishing straight now...

And thanks Genuity and also hi to McPurple.

Have a good day, 

DST out.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks all...

blue cheese= 42 days
trainwreck= 57


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> thanks all...
> 
> blue cheese= 42 days
> trainwreck= 57


you working them plants,
looks real nice TF.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> What strain are you growing?
> 
> 
> cof


 Its uk cheese ..
I think its spider mite now , well thats the advice i've been given so far. Didnt think they could do so damage with out showing webbing..



surgedup said:


> it looks like its turning black pretty nice looking plant...



Its supposed to be green bro, stinky sticky cheese not this dead looking thing..


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 21, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...600s, doin their damn thing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1110576View attachment 1110575View attachment 1110574View attachment 1110573View attachment 1110572View attachment 1110571View attachment 1110570View attachment 1110569View attachment 1110568View attachment 1110567View attachment 1110566View attachment 1110565View attachment 1110564View attachment 1110563View attachment 1110562View attachment 1110561



Trich--- your buds look mouth watering  ,you only do 1 cola per plant? looking good anyway... 

Good Growing 600


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2010)

im glad u posted the hash D its inspiered me to get some ice and water lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Yes, it's actually just enough to fit a bowl, lol.....just a very large fekkin bowl, lol. Anyway, doubter, what more can I do, and no, it will not be posted anywhere., haha


"it ain't braggin if you can do it"
Dizzy Dean-hall of fame major league pitcher

I thought this was appropiate.

It took me two days to get over "cola envy" from your post.

Thanks, keep up the good work!


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2010)

not only is there cola envy but lump envy too, I only got into this club cuz of lumen envy lmao


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2010)

dr dre, I think it's bud mold. I've been holding off my opinion cause I'm sure it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2010)

dr dre

what is your tempurature and humidity?

for spider mites azamax is the best. the sns cannot be sprayed
on buds without causing damage.

I had one plant that turned a dark purple in late maturity, and it was not a known purple strain.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn dude that sux....hope you get that black plague figured out.

I just finished my first week of flower with the new 600 and all I can say is "WOW"....wish all my previous harvest weren't under 400s...amazing what a little lumens can do.

If I could ever figure out how to upload pics I would....I always get upload errors even if I resize em....oh well


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 21, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Trich--- your buds look mouth watering  ,you only do 1 cola per plant? looking good anyway...
> 
> Good Growing 600


...yeap, I actually flower my kids straight from aero cloner. Thankx.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2010)

NEW FOX FARMcomeing soon!!!!!!!!!!to a store near you


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 21, 2010)

That looks good G..When does it come out?


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> That looks good G..When does it come out?


after it is tested!!!
it was bottle on 7/29/10.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 21, 2010)

DST said:


> We;; Dre Green Dre, check some of my mate harvest buds out (see first pic with bag) They were totally yellow, but really sticky and resenous!!! The plant was victim to neglect and lack of watering. It was on an Automatic Waterer, that was Au-tofuck! I managed to get 26 grams all in. I should really have taken a picture but you'll just have to believe me now....
> 
> the bag was 13-14 grams.
> 
> ...


Wow Thats a pile of hash DST. What micron bag do you use bru. And just 1 bag ayy. Sweet.



genuity said:


> NEW FOX FARMcomeing soon!!!!!!!!!!to a store near you


Ohh cool. Are these to be in addition to the reg nutes and solubles?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 21, 2010)

Thought i was going to be attending my wifes mothers funeral. She ODed herself in a suicide attempt on prescription pills and whiskey. She has survived the ordeal and will be going into a treatment facility. As things have it i have a few house guest relatives of mrs badman. Weed smokers though thank god lol. Anyways all is well. 

I made my way today up to my guerilla patches and got some good pics to show off. They are just starting to bud and they are monsters. When i get a few minutes free time here ill post some pics. Peace brothers 1bmm


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2010)

Ohh cool. Are these to be in addition to the reg nutes and solubles?[/QUOTE]

yep!!!
its all in the new feeding schedule
http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/FoxFarm-soil.pdf


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally, something to show beside leaves. Today is day eighteen of 12/12. This is day seven they've been getting light from the hps lamps. My experiment to try to control the height of the plants has worked nicely. I don't think they have that much vertical growth left in them. They will all end up being less than twenty four inches. The og18 x skunk and the sleestack x skunk will both end up right around two feet the others a bit less.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2010)

Heads Up

Lovely, healthy looking young ladies,
with a suggestion of what is to come


cof


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2010)

looking good HU,
them gals look very well takein care of,
now more waiting!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Lovely, healthy looking young ladies,
> with a suggestion of what is to come
> ...


Thanks cof, I'm always open to suggestions.




genuity said:


> looking good HU,
> them gals look very well takein care of,
> now more waiting!!!!


All good things come to those who wait...and wait...and wait.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> dr dre, I think it's bud mold. I've been holding off my opinion cause I'm sure it's not what you want to hear.


Alright Heads up.. You think its bud mold,do you know any remedies for it? Ive just come from the crop and they werent looking any better, I washed them down with some washing liqiud for the mites,sprated them down after then flushed them hope to see some improve ment tomorrow, I also cut off all the black buds took one plant down to almost nothing just incase its something that spreads .Does bud mold spread through the whole room?



curious old fart said:


> dr dre
> 
> what is your tempurature and humidity?
> 
> ...


Cool COF.. temps are 27-28c humidity 50+(70 at the moment hoping to slow down the spidermites)
i thought you could use smc up to 2 weeks before harvest? I must be wrong then but its only affect some plants and i sprayed them all...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2010)

Dr dre, what about air movement? Do you trim out the bottom of your plants? Do your buds rub against one another? Let me make this clear, I am no expert especially when it comes to diagnosing a plant problem. What I'm saying, I've seen that look on my partner's plants, sadly yours looks much worse. I know of no cure for bud mold, scissors or some other cutting tool. It will infect the rest of your crop if it's mold. Dense nugs have the tendency to mold with to much heat, not enough air movement and to much humidity. Heat and humidity with a lack of air movement is the perfect environment for mold.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dr dre, what about air movement? Do you trim out the bottom of your plants? Do your buds rub against one another? Let me make this clear, I am no expert especially when it comes to diagnosing a plant problem. What I'm saying, I've seen that look on my partner's plants, sadly yours looks much worse. I know of no cure for bud mold, scissors or some other cutting tool. It will infect the rest of your crop if it's mold. Dense nugs have the tendency to mold with to much heat, not enough air movement and to much humidity. Heat and humidity with a lack of air movement is the perfect environment for mold.


Heads up.. I have a fan blowing air around the room so there should be enough air moving and its mainly on the smallest plants the 3 with big colas are fine..Im baffled .. Ive cut most of it off all ready, getting a sluphur box monday hope it helps. Do you think i should remove the plants now?


heres some pics of the plants next to them ..


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2010)

Either I'm completely oblivious to my plants or I'm just a damn lucky guy. The worst thing I've had to contend with so far is a few soil gnats here and there. I did leave a watermelon in my grow room for about a week and that drew a ton of little flying creatures. I couldn't fit the damn thing in the fridge and my grow room is the coolest room in my house. I hadn't cut it open. Anyway I bombed the room and it's all been good since then. I'm not a fan of watering your plants until they run out the bottom. I wipe up any excess water that does run off but that rarely happens. I use the keep the soil moist at all times line of thinking. I don't use the let them dry out method before watering. The whole point of that ramble, I basically have had no pests, no mold problems, no powdery mildew and the ever dreaded, what the hell is wrong with my plants disease.

I actually think the steadier you can keep your environment the better for the overall health of your plants. After several grows and more experience and now finally my room tuned in to an area I like, my plants are thriving. The only humidity problem I ever have...and it stuns me since I live in such a humid state, once my lights are on for an hour or so, my humidity levels plummet. My canopy levels are always in the thirty nine percent range with an overall room humidity around forty five to seven. Lights out they will rise into the sixties, even the seventies. My room temps light on and off never vary more than eight degrees. On the mornings when I remember to hit the sleep button on the air conditioner, they will only vary four degrees. I've also had no hermie issues and my last grow I tied them down and twisted them into pretzels, no hermies. I'm really starting to realize just how important your growing environment really is.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2010)

That is your call dr, I can't help you there, sorry.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2010)

To give you an example. I just checked inside of my grow room. Temp seventy seven, humidity, between forty five and fifty. I have a couple thermo/hygro meters around the room. Outside, it's eighty degrees with ninety four percent humidity, makes it feel like almost ninety at ten o' clock in the evening, yet my humidity levels in my grow room are perfect for flowering as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

This is spooky. Not a soul on here since me last night? Have all the other six hundred members been abducted by aliens?


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

im here mate lurking as always


----------



## days to daze (Aug 22, 2010)

im here.. lurking
no time to reply ill reply to everything later.. 
i have a problem.. 

i lost my i phone in the pub last night.. 
which has loads of photos throughout my grow on it

what would you do if you found it.. 
. hand it to the police?
. (i text and offered 300 for the return of it) return it 
. see drugs on it and think dealer wont keep word and will steal it off you (which is what would happen) so keep it, change sim and forget about weed pics.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

Think positive, there are still a few good people in the world beside us, maybe you'll get lucky and one of them will find it and return it to you. As for the pictures, you took them off the internet if anyone asks.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 22, 2010)

if the police get hold of it. I'll be raided before you can say "get on the ground, it's a raid."


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2010)

Babies at day 12 
View attachment 1113116
at day 15 after first feeding
View attachment 1113115

madonna at day 44 of 1212
View attachment 1113113 
View attachment 1113111




cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2010)

days to daze said:


> im here.. lurking
> no time to reply ill reply to everything later..
> i have a problem..
> 
> ...





Heads Up said:


> Think positive, there are still a few good people in the world beside us, maybe you'll get lucky and one of them will find it and return it to you. As for the pictures, you took them off the internet if anyone asks.


I agree with Heads up. Think positive. People are good. Only a few losers, they just get all the press. And anyways, I thought the grow was at your partners.

Maybe it's just a lesson to be more careful with all the touting about your growing. Even if you don't tell anyone, having pics and stuff is not necessary. One thing I learned from all my research I did before growing was this "Tell NO ONE what you are doing". Don't keep evidense other than the grow itself. Don't slang it, and if you do use a middle man who doesn't know it's you growing it. Don't have a partner unless you trust them with your life (because it may be your life that gets jacked up). Unless you are a medical patient, this shit is serious... it's playing with fire. Not trying to scare you... but maybe you need that. Growing isn't like having a supped up car you use to impress the guys and gals on the block. That's how you get popped. It's a sacred thing that you either do becuase you love, or you do for business... and either one is serious. Peeps who grow commercially sure as Hell don't tell people they grow, and they go to Huge lengths to keep locations of the thing secret. Anyways, I think I've said enough. Sorry for the rant, but you gotta be careful. Phones get lost... that's their nature. You shouldn't have incriminating evidense on them. Especially if you are hanging out in bars and pubs.

Sometimes I appreciate my small boring life. Just me, my wife, my cats, and my plants. And of course my friends on the internet. (and I'm even doing this shit legally) I do have a few friends in the real world... but they don't even know I smoke (or rather smoked). They might have an idea I smoke, but that's it. No clue in the fucking world I grow. I like it that way.



Beautiful plants there COF. I like the babies. They will be beautiful women some day.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 22, 2010)

That suxs about the phone bro....you'll find it!!!

Dr. Green Dre::::maybe it's just me....but i wouldn't spray shit on my plants with buds that dense and that close to harvest(bout 2 weeks left??? I'm guessing)....all that moisture soaking in the buds with round 80* temps....not good....hope it's not what it looks like....but like said earlier...bud mold is usually brown....??????IDK??????

I need help from the Veteran 600watters......I'm having a heat issue....does anyone know if a 600 watt hps bulb set at 600w on a 1000w ballast is cooler than a 1000w hps bulb dimmed down to 600w......I am thinking that maybe a smaller glass size with the bulb would give me a lower temp(couple of degrees would help huge)......I have a thermo. that records the high/low temp throughout the day and it frequently hits 85*F without using Co2....to me this is too high.....I miss the temps I had running 400w(74-76*F) but def. don't miss the growth of the 400w..........any input would be great


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats good advice Jig.

Well some drunk asshole slammed into my truck lastnight and made a clean get away. GRRRRR. Wiped out the whole driver side. Im fkn pissed. I just bought that truck a few months ago. Woke up to the police knocking on my door. I realized when i looked out the mess the drunken driver had created in the street. The pig kept wanting to come inside to talk so i let rocco get a peek at him and rocco hates cops lol. He was snalrling and growling. So the popo thought it best we handle the report outside. And I agreed that would be best. I not only have a caved in truck but i got the privledge to clean up the debris that came from the other car aswell. Thanks you asshole. 

Anyways heres some pics of the outdoor grow. Enjoy.


This is what ive been feeding the ladies.




These 2 are getting muched on quite badly. 


Giving this stuff a day in court. All organic and can be used right up till the day of harvest. 


A few were tipped over from the rains. I had to prop her back up.














Another plant getting ate up. 


Heres my best plant. Shes a blue widow. Probably btween 8 & 9 ft tall and in really good health. She also gets the best sunlight in this patch.

Well thats all for now. Im down to just 12 plants and i dont have high hopes for the ones that were insect infested. 

Have a good Sunday Peeps. 1BMM


----------



## days to daze (Aug 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I agree with Heads up. Think positive. People are good. Only a few losers, they just get all the press. And anyways, I thought the grow was at your partners.
> 
> Maybe it's just a lesson to be more careful with all the touting about your growing. Even if you don't tell anyone, having pics and stuff is not necessary. One thing I learned from all my research I did before growing was this "Tell NO ONE what you are doing". Don't keep evidense other than the grow itself. Don't slang it, and if you do use a middle man who doesn't know it's you growing it. Don't have a partner unless you trust them with your life (because it may be your life that gets jacked up). Unless you are a medical patient, this shit is serious... it's playing with fire. Not trying to scare you... but maybe you need that. Growing isn't like having a supped up car you use to impress the guys and gals on the block. That's how you get popped. It's a sacred thing that you either do becuase you love, or you do for business... and either one is serious. Peeps who grow commercially sure as Hell don't tell people they grow, and they go to Huge lengths to keep locations of the thing secret. Anyways, I think I've said enough. Sorry for the rant, but you gotta be careful. Phones get lost... that's their nature. You shouldn't have incriminating evidense on them. Especially if you are hanging out in bars and pubs.
> 
> ...



Yeah well it was... It's complicated.. I'll leave it at that .. 

I know ive never lost a phone in my life and I should have deleted the photos.. It was the only camera I had at the time and I used it for rollitup posts. No-one knows I grow.. Except the partner.. And my misses. I'm leaving town and moving in 3 weeks so I dont have to worry about him. 

2 more weeks .. I hope I can last untill then ... Ill know by next week if they handed the phone into the police. There really into raids right now.. Seems like there is "drug factory" (few plants in a guys garage) every week in the paper.

Anyway lesson learnt about photos. After a while I forgot just how bad this all is.. You forget it's illegal. Until times like this.





1badmasonman said:


> Heres my best plant. Shes a blue widow. Probably btween 8 & 9 ft tall and in really good health. She also gets the best sunlight in this patch.
> 
> Well thats all for now. Im down to just 12 plants and i dont have high hopes for the ones that were insect infested.
> 
> Have a good Sunday Peeps. 1BMM



Great plants. All planted at the same time? 

Ive just spent 2 years in Australia... I wish I thought about growing before I came home. I spent Months milking cows, picking grapes and building vineyards and playing cards.. 

And backpackers smoke like its going out of fashion. 60bucks an eight where i was.. what a holiday I could of had if i had done a nice big outdoor grow ... there's still time yet ... 

whats the weather like where you are? temps and humidity etc?..


----------



## surgedup (Aug 22, 2010)

anybody use Promix HP I got a question lately been having some problems seedlings have a hard time taking off in the promix hp ??? any ideas im just using straight up promix hp


----------



## days to daze (Aug 22, 2010)

surgedup said:


> anybody use Promix HP I got a question lately been having some problems seedlings have a hard time taking off in the promix hp ??? any ideas im just using straight up promix hp


whats the ph? i havnt used it so i dont know..


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2010)

nice looking gal, cof

1BMM,

she looking good too!!!!what is this one?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

Cof, you have my curiosity piqued. I am by far no math wizard but even taking my shoes off I can't count all those new babies. Do you actually have room to grow all those plants? Yes I'm being nosy, it's my nature when something interests me. I start playing twenty questions. That is some gorgeous bud you have going, nothing else needs to be said. Masonman, how do you ever find them out there in god's country? What's your estimate as to when they will finish? Do you think you may encounter a frost problem before they finish?

I just got back from my buddy's house and took some pics. I can only presume it's the difference in latitude, we're somewhere around 27 degrees, that is the difference in the plants. I think we get more intense sunlight here than you. He also has few obstructions to block the sun.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

I have no idea how old these girls are, a few months anyway. Even though they have been flowering for weeks, it doesn't look like they have truly hit their flowering stride.

Enjoy, courtesy of the florida sun.

The last two pics are the LA Confidential x skunk. He wants to get some seeds so he's keeping the male. It's apart from the girls but still close enough they will all be pollinated. I'll be surprised if they aren't.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

This is a bean of my making. It's been outside now for a day over two weeks. Here's a before and after shot taken today.


----------



## surgedup (Aug 22, 2010)

days to daze said:


> whats the ph? i havnt used it so i dont know..


Well the promix HP has dolomite lime and calcitic lime for stabilizing ph i use tap water but im thinking the lime may be stunting there growth they just do not seem to take off as if they were in pre nuted soil .... real slow growth I think im going to switch to FFOF from now on or Happy Frog.... but my tap is coming out 7.5 no chlorine in the water its well water .... ppm is at 150 straight out the tap... they yellow pretty early too maybe because of no nutes in the soil or the lime which is stunting them I have one autoflower its stunted was in the Promix HP and shes about 2 inches big budding already just one solid bud lol what soil do you guys use usually ? do you make your own or what ..... thanks any help appreciated


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2010)

Heads Up

There are 23 babies under a 4 bulb 48" T-5 and as you can see it is starting to fill-up.
These are some of everything from the last sannie's order and I wanted to see what I had. There are 2 each of the fems...hericles, uberkuch, killing fields, cheeseberry haze and sharkzilla with one of the heriberi/shack and there are three each of the regular 
motarebel's...green manalisha, double koosh and gryphon....and no I probably don't
have room for them, but I'm going to give it one heck of an effort.(??? I just counted 18 and there is room for more)

under the 400
View attachment 1113825
tall plant on the left in an extrema mother and some of the clones are her babies,
along with herijuana (males) and blue diesel-clones from the ladies in flower. The other tall plant on the right is an extrema male.

I spent a couple of hours this afternoon and have been assembling a bubbler clone machine-courtesy of 1bmm and will post pics when finished.


cof


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 22, 2010)

hey boys, as i was having problem with the temp i decided to get this for my tent for the flowering time

View attachment 1113955Magnum XXXL- 150mm Air-Cooled Reflector * The largest reflectors in the industry! * Reflector dimensions: 32 1/2" long x 26 1/4" wide x 7 3/4" tall * Includes tempered glass, built-in socket & 15 ft. lamp cord * Completely sealed - featuring gasketed glass and integrated retention bars to hold glass tightly in place * 95% reflective German aluminum interior offers excellent reflectivity and diffusion * Re-strike bend above the lamp for optimum performance * Powder-coated galvanized steel body * Maximum air cooling with built-in 6" fittings * Patent Pending
View attachment 1113956Top Quality Rhino Carbon Filter- 600m3/hr - 150mm/600mm
View attachment 1113957LTI RVK Turbo Fans All our quality German manufactured Systemair 

this all is gena go in im 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent

what do you boys think?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

Curious, I'm curious, what spectrum of lamps do you use in your t-5? I too have a four tuber and I use two 56k and two 41k. I like the way the blue and reddish spectrum veg my plants. They always look extremely healthy and compact when they are ready for transplanting to go under the six hundreds...then they can start their stretching.

That is quite the mix of strains, a very nice selection. As you know I'm a sativa fan and some of your choices have me drooling. Good luck and of course keep us posted with smoke reports. One other thing, how do you germinate your beans?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

How much do you think we pay for things we really don't need to grow a weed? It's a weed, you know, those things we are always trying to kill on our lawns but never succeed. We seem to constantly be searching for the magic bullet that will give us results we only dream about.

Light is the plant's food...everything else are supplements.

Of course you need water to go with the light, but with that in mind, how big is your collection of nutrients, supplements, voodoo juices, snake oils and bloom boosters? I have some stuff that's been sitting around unopened for over a year. As for soil, I use scott's premium for container plants. It's cheap, readily available and works great in my opinion. I'll never buy another bag of foxfarm or any other pro sort of mix. I am trying to let my experience replace the mystery and voodoo that surrounds growing. That's why I started giving my girls advanced nutrients big bud tonight...I'm still looking for that magic bullet. If that bullet doesn't work, gravity will, hell, they're gettin' the gravity regardless.

The girls are really starting to hit their stride, tuesday will finish week three of 12/12. I have upped the strength of their nutes and so far not a single sign of burn. Over the next three weeks I plan on giving them as much as they can stand instead of my low steady doses of nutes. From what I've noticed, weeks four, five and six seem to be when the plants require their strongest doses of nutes. Week seven I'll start cutting back the strength and assess their progress at that point and see how much more time might be needed to finish. The last week of flowering I only give them water and molasses.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2010)

Nas, I would opt for a cool tube and I also think, that's one helluva' tan.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nas, I would opt for a cool tube and I also think, that's one helluva' tan.


i understand the part to get a cool tube, but after that i cant understand lol can you be abit more presice thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2010)

Heads Up

Three bulbs are 6400k and one is 4100k, (one of the 6400 burned out).

I germinate in coca, except for the motarebel seeds. He had stated that they were
"hard shelled" so I followed his instruction and put them in a damp paper towel for
24 hours, where 5 of 9 cracked and put them all into coca. They all broke the surface by the fifth day when they were trans-planted into their current containers. I put his sativa queens straight into coca without a pre-soak with no problem.
Except for the coca for germinating, I grow everything in a 60/40 peat/perlite mix


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 23, 2010)

Ordered all the rest of the stuff I need to get my tent up and running. Beans should be here this week. Carbon filter and inline fan will be here this week. Also waiting for speed controller, ducting, 600w lumatek ballast, 600w hps bulb, and air cooled reflector. Its gonna be sweet! First time as a 600 watter so should be an absolute blast. Highest wattage I ever worked with was 400w MH and that was as a noobie and I get better results now with a 150w HPS than I was with the 400w MH so a 600w HPS now plus invaluable experience growing this will be my 4th grow so should be a pretty nice lil yield...we will have to wait and see. 

Save me a spot guys! Im in!


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> How much do you think we pay for things we really don't need to grow a weed? It's a weed, you know, those things we are always trying to kill on our lawns but never succeed. We seem to constantly be searching for the magic bullet that will give us results we only dream about.
> 
> Light is the plant's food...everything else are supplements.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, and regarding products, as I try to repeat in my own journal, I use Supermix Grond from BioNova, and PK 13/14, two products that I mix to achieve the desired NPK ratio. All the companies are doing is providing products with different NPK for different stages of the plants growth. Why not just mix two products to gain the desired ratio required. Oh, I lie, I also use a coco/soil to grow in, which I buy from my local DIY store for 5 euro a bag.....

Will post up some of my pics of what I have chopped. I had to kill my second cheese plant, I lost about 80% of the bud due to white fly/aphides, I have never seen a plant so mullered in my whole life....quite gutted. However, I think I have enough Kush and DPQ and Chemcheisel and John Doe to keep me going until I chop the Casey, the Dazey, The Blackjack, and the Thelma down...all my cheese clones have rooted so it's all on for the next round. Time to rebuild the grow room when the rest is down.


nas2007 said:


> i understand the part to get a cool tube, but after that i cant understand lol can you be abit more presice thanks


I think he meant the Tan the picture in your avatar has....correct me if I am wrong...



Bueno Time said:


> Ordered all the rest of the stuff I need to get my tent up and running. Beans should be here this week. Carbon filter and inline fan will be here this week. Also waiting for speed controller, ducting, 600w lumatek ballast, 600w hps bulb, and air cooled reflector. Its gonna be sweet! First time as a 600 watter so should be an absolute blast. Highest wattage I ever worked with was 400w MH and that was as a noobie and I get better results now with a 150w HPS than I was with the 400w MH so a 600w HPS now plus invaluable experience growing this will be my 4th grow so should be a pretty nice lil yield...we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Save me a spot guys! Im in!


Spot is saved, we are waiting patiently Beuno. Welcome to the 600!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

Colas left to right:
DOG Kush - Chemchiesel - John Doe


OG Kush:


DST


----------



## days to daze (Aug 23, 2010)

surgedup said:


> Well the promix HP has dolomite lime and calcitic lime for stabilizing ph i use tap water but im thinking the lime may be stunting there growth they just do not seem to take off as if they were in pre nuted soil .... real slow growth I think im going to switch to FFOF from now on or Happy Frog.... but my tap is coming out 7.5 no chlorine in the water its well water .... ppm is at 150 straight out the tap... they yellow pretty early too maybe because of no nutes in the soil or the lime which is stunting them I have one autoflower its stunted was in the Promix HP and shes about 2 inches big budding already just one solid bud lol what soil do you guys use usually ? do you make your own or what ..... thanks any help appreciated


I don't see why you should spend all the extra money on fancy soil.. I just searched garden centers jabbing bags of soil with a PH meter. The one I use is actually a compost. It's perfect right up until the start of flower when i need to add nutes. ass heads up said.. its a weed... im sure they would grow in torn up newspaper if you wanted.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

days to daze said:


> I don't see why you should spend all the extra money on fancy soil.. I just searched garden centers jabbing bags of soil with a PH meter. The one I use is actually a compost. It's perfect right up until the start of flower when i need to add nutes. ass heads up said.. its a weed... im sure they would grow in torn up newspaper if you wanted.


Indeed, they even grow out of garden rubbish bags.....


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> i understand the part to get a cool tube, but after that i cant understand lol can you be abit more presice thanks


Yes I could be a bit more precise but this forum is about growing, I wouldn't want to make the young people blush.



curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Three bulbs are 6400k and one is 4100k, (one of the 6400 burned out).
> 
> ...


Generally I soak my beans for twenty four hours in distilled water and then into damp paper towels until a tap root pops the shell. With hard shell beans you can also put a small piece of sandpaper into a box of wooden matches, take out the matches of course and shake it around for a minute to scuff the shells. It makes water absorption easier.


----------



## days to daze (Aug 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Indeed, they even grow out of garden rubbish bags.....



nicccccccccccccce


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone else use smart pots for their grows? Went over to my partner in stupids house yesterday. He has six red diesel and six acapulco gold girls going. All feminized. They're about two weeks old and already on their fourth node. He to uses a t-5 for vegging. To straighten out a bit of confusion I've noticed, my partner and I have different grows, he has his, I have mine. We do not share grows, only the results. He does however have really good well water. I've ph'd nothing this grow, I'm into week eight of the grow and just for shits and giggles I put a ph meter into my soil the other day, 6.5 on the button.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

DST, out of curiosity, what do you think you'll pull in dry weight off that monster? It's amazing what the sun can do for a plant.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what makes up sour diesel? I've read it was originally from chem dog but when it got to the east coast they started calling it 'the diesel' cause they didn't like the name chem dog. I also notice that headband is part chem dog, I'm wondering how close to sour diesel headband is?


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, out of curiosity, what do you think you'll pull in dry weight off that monster? It's amazing what the sun can do for a plant.


Good question, depends on the sun over the coming months...my balcony has two inches of water on it this morning and I have been out with buckets trying to clear off the water!!! But if all goes well I would be happy with 1/2 lb.



Heads Up said:


> Does anyone know what makes up sour diesel? I've read it was originally from chem dog but when it got to the east coast they started calling it 'the diesel' cause they didn't like the name chem dog. I also notice that headband is part chem dog, I'm wondering how close to sour diesel headband is?


All comes from fairly similar linneage as far as I am aware. The East Coast Sour Diesel and the OG Kush are what makes the Headband up. Then there is various different Headbands, Headband 707 (which represents the telephone area code for part of LA as far as I am aware)

I have smoked Sour Diesel that smelled just like OG Kush, and all in all they have fairly similar tastes and effects. There are however a million stories behind the Chemdog - Sour Diesel, OG Kush - legacy......I would take them all with a pinch of salt.

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2010)

DST

I was just beginning to recover from cola envy and
damn if you don't bring on another episode.
Very well done!!!

Has the feeling returned to your hands and
arms from all the trimming?

Looks like you had a good week-end!


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> I was just beginning to recover from cola envy and
> damn if you don't bring on another episode.
> ...


Thanks cof, had a great weekend. We had Sail 2010 (all the long ships, etc) so was out on a boat with friends having a jolly. I'll share my fave pic here as well....you can also just about make out the Naval Frigate parked, we were right underneath that at one point...


oh, and the feeling has returned. Just got the usual hard lump that has formed on my thumb, haha.


----------



## surgedup (Aug 23, 2010)

It may be this hard well water I dont know .....theres no chlorine in it at all i went and got it sampled at a pool shop ppm is 150 ph is about 7.2 7.3 so ph is kinda high but should not be that much of a problem...


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 23, 2010)

D - loving the washing line, give us a shout if you need help ironing out the creaces lol. 

not long now chaps (and ladies), not long


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Aug 23, 2010)

hello new to 600 club i run a nextgen 400/600digi in a magnum xxxl 6' vented hood in a 3x3x5 cabinet growing scrog, sunmaster bulbs, fox farm nutrients, 6 5gal dwc, lots of ventilation no co2 harvest is usually a 1-1.5 lbs cured​


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 23, 2010)

DST said:


> There are however a million stories behind the Chemdog - Sour Diesel, OG Kush - legacy......I would take them all with a pinch of salt.
> DST


 
Exactly, I have grown strains that had "og" tacked onto the end of the name, and they didnt grow/taste/smell anything like og. I know that chem dog or chem 91 was part on the original "og" lineage (Ive grown both chem dog and chem 91 and they smell alot like OG), but I haven't smoked any headband that I thought shared characteristics of og or chem. Im not a huge fan of headband, but og og og...wow, gotta love that OG. If headband had more taste I would be more inclined to grow it, maybe the stuff Ive smoke just wasnt grown proper.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> hello new to 600 club i run a nextgen 400/600digi in a magnum xxxl 6' vented hood in a 3x3x5 cabinet growing scrog, sunmaster bulbs, fox farm nutrients, 6 5gal dwc, lots of ventilation no co2 harvest is usually a 1-1.5 lbs cured


first welcome to the 600 club. nice to see some one with a magnum xxxl 6" im planning to get one next week to put in my 1.2m x 1.2m 2m tall tent. how has ur expereince been with the magnum? and how are the temps with the magnum thanks drifter


----------



## bajafox (Aug 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't know the age of this girl, she was donated to me a few months ago from my budtender who had to get rid of them. Here is a before and after of Delilah, my G13, I'm guessing she is about 18 - 21 days from harvest... She measured 23" from soil last time I checked. I started 12/12 on 7/22. We've had a heat wave here lately so I've had to switch over to 400w for a few hours during the day but I'm picking up an ac unit today to crank it back up to 600w SL

Attached are a few pics of the day I brought her home (6/11) and a pic from about 4 days ago, hope you enjoy


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Aug 23, 2010)

the magnum xxxl 6" works very well i use a 6" duct fan for cooling due to duct work being very short, hood only has about 2 inches around it and the side of my cabinet 37"x37"x78", excellent light cut off from reflector, use a 8" can fan and scrubber for venting cabinet, cool air is pulled from garage floor which works as a my ac for the summer, i keep the hood about 14" from tops, bitch is heavy though almost 35lbs with bulb and cord and glass installed use heavy duty hangers , sorry peeps no pics during grows i will take some after harvest this next time around


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> the magnum xxxl 6" works very well i use a 6" duct fan for cooling due to duct work being very short, hood only has about 2 inches around it and the side of my cabinet 37"x37"x78", excellent light cut off from reflector, use a 8" can fan and scrubber for venting cabinet, cool air is pulled from garage floor which works as a my ac for the summer, i keep the hood about 14" from tops, bitch is heavy though almost 35lbs with bulb and cord and glass installed use heavy duty hangers , sorry peeps no pics during grows i will take some after harvest this next time around


nice one, ill be getting one in few weeks, just in time for my flowering period. cant wait thanks drifter


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Aug 23, 2010)

use reflextix from lowes between screen and hoodline not mylar i also made a hood cover from the reflectix insulation just like the 80$ that they sell which made a 10* difference in temp when i set up the cabinet, hit up growwurk.com i got mine for less then 200 shipped it needs to be shipped with the glass sandwhiched between plywood or it may break they know about this just mention the plywood and they will ship it to your residence in a plain ass brown brown box


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

Light hangers. Once again after reading the weight of your fixture, I cannot recommend highly enough rope ratchet hangers for your fixtures. I dicked around with chain for over a year, finally broke down and bought two pairs at $17.50 a pair. They work great, you can raise or lower your lights in an instant and I think they are rated for seventy or a hundred pounds?

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?sku=RRLH100&AC=1


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> use reflextix from lowes between screen and hoodline not mylar i also made a hood cover from the reflectix insulation just like the 80$ that they sell which made a 10* difference in temp when i set up the cabinet, hit up growwurk.com i got mine for less then 200 shipped it needs to be shipped with the glass sandwhiched between plywood or it may break they know about this just mention the plywood and they will ship it to your residence in a plain ass brown brown box


my local hydro store is sorting me a good deal out, as im buying a new filter and a new fan with it.


----------



## surgedup (Aug 23, 2010)

hey headsup you live in FL ? I wanted to go checkout wormsway but some dude told me off craigslist they have cameras outside the store that the cops monitor or something like that I dont know if it was that store or some one in New Port Richey he was talkin about...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

DST, nice bud, bud. I have maybe two weeks worth of smoke left and six weeks of flowering left. I did mention I'm not a math genius but to me that adds up to a disaster waiting to happen, the proverbial ticking time out bomb.

I did mention that my partner set a new world record for twelve plants, forty two grams. Yes, you read that properly, you're not that stoned...and with twenty one grams to last me five weeks, neither will I be.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, nice bud, bud. I have maybe two weeks worth of smoke left and six weeks of flowering left. I did mention I'm not a math genius but to me that adds up to a disaster waiting to happen, the proverbial ticking time out bomb.
> 
> I did mention that my partner set a new world record for twelve plants, forty two grams. Yes, you read that properly, you're not that stoned...and with twenty one grams to last me five weeks, neither will I be.


ill share my with yeh lol


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Aug 23, 2010)

work it cost on the magnum is $129 wholesaled


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

surgedup said:


> hey headsup you live in FL ? I wanted to go checkout wormsway but some dude told me off craigslist they have cameras outside the store that the cops monitor or something like that I dont know if it was that store or some one in New Port Richey he was talkin about...


Yes, I live in flori-duh. Been to worm's way a few times. I live about an hour and a half from the place, if they want to follow me home, god bless them. If buying soil and nutrients is against the law, bust me, until then, fuck em'. Yeah it's true, some industrious cops would sit outside and follow people home. If they don't have just cause to stop you, they'll create a just cause, just because. Worm's way also has a bad habit of shipping your stuff in used boxes that say stuff like blossom booster on them or some other grow thing. Most all of my shopping is done online, if my UPS guy puts two and two together, he'll know I'm growing something. I've probably had twenty deliveries to my house, maybe more. My favorite delivery, the one that comes from the Royal Mail.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

thats quit cheap!! drifter


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> ill share my with yeh lol


Great, I've always wanted to visit atlantis...never mind, that was atlanta I wanted to visit. I've already been to atlantic city. You've seen one atlant, you've seen them all.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Great, I've always wanted to visit atlantis...never mind, that was atlanta I wanted to visit. I've already been to atlantic city. You've seen one atlant, you've seen them all.


thats true but where i am buds rain from the sky


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

surgedup said:


> It may be this hard well water I dont know .....theres no chlorine in it at all i went and got it sampled at a pool shop ppm is 150 ph is about 7.2 7.3 so ph is kinda high but should not be that much of a problem...


Your nutes should bring it down some depending on what you use. At seven two or three, I wouldn't be concerned at all.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> thats true but where i am buds rain from the sky



OK then, send me a pm with directions, I'll be over shortly...well depending on where atlantis is.

Do you have coffee in atlantis? If not, I won't be making the journey.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> OK then, send me a pm with directions, I'll be over shortly...well depending on where atlantis is.


sorry but yeh kinda refused to first invite. you only get invited ones lols (p.s its some good stuff im smoking right now)


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

It can't be all that good nas, I don't feel a thing. How's this, since you invited me once and I refused, how about I invite myself over? I promise I won't refuse my offer to come over and help ya' out with that good bud.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> It can't be all that good nas, I don't feel a thing. How's this, since you invited me once and I refused, how about I invite myself over? I promise I won't refuse my offer to come over and help ya' out with that good bud.


ok ok ok if it really means so much to you ill send you a 1 way ticket! happy now?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

If I put all my empty jars into the oven at four hundred degrees, do you guys think it will vaporize the thc stuck to the sides? If so, how long do you think I need to keep my head in the oven to catch a buzz?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

One way ticket? Who will take care of my girls?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> work it cost on the magnum is $129 wholesaled


Drifter, mind sharing with us where you're getting that price?


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 23, 2010)

me! as you cant leave atlantis! have you seen LOST ?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> me! as you cant leave atlantis! have you seen LOST ?


Seen lost, I've been living it for years. I was thinking you were closer to the bahamas, bimini road maybe? I see commercials for atlantis in the bahamas. I'm sorry nas but I'm going to have to pass. There is no way I can swim from florida to hawaii, especially holding six girls out of the salt water. If you would be so kind as to send a nuclear submarine for me and the girls, I will re-consider.


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Drifter, mind sharing with us where you're getting that price?


i'd like to know too!!


----------



## surgedup (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Yes, I live in flori-duh. Been to worm's way a few times. I live about an hour and a half from the place, if they want to follow me home, god bless them. If buying soil and nutrients is against the law, bust me, until then, fuck em'. Yeah it's true, some industrious cops would sit outside and follow people home. If they don't have just cause to stop you, they'll create a just cause, just because. Worm's way also has a bad habit of shipping your stuff in used boxes that say stuff like blossom booster on them or some other grow thing. Most all of my shopping is done online, if my UPS guy puts two and two together, he'll know I'm growing something. I've probably had twenty deliveries to my house, maybe more. My favorite delivery, the one that comes from the Royal Mail.


 Hahaha yeah I have probably gotten over 6 packages in the past month from Royal Mail lol ..... btw does wormsway give any discounts weekly or anything I was thinking of going there to buy some soil and stuff ...


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

surgedup, I have no idea. If you go, they do sell these little blue scissors that are great for trimming. It says mini clip on the package and I think they are like three bucks a pair, maybe two fifty. I buy them five at a time I like them so much. One good thing about worm's way, if you do order from them online, you might get a copy of urban garden magazine which is a great read. They tend to send different magazines when you place a couple of orders with them.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

Today is the last day of week three of 12/12. Just got done watering the girls, misting them and generally making them look pretty for their pictures. I just couldn't resist. They are starting to look so pretty, I think I'm falling in love.

The first two are the og x skunk, the next two, sleestack x skunk, the next two, lemon skunks, next two, LA Confidential x skunk, next two, a bean of my own creation and finally a group shot and a shot of one happy lady.

Not quite bud porn but it's gettin' there.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 23, 2010)

looking sweet heads up, so you do a misting with the lights on? Is that a foliar feeding, and if so what are you using?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2010)

SS, yes I mist with the lights on and it's straight water. Because of the low humidity in my room and especially directly under the lights, I mist them more for the moisture than anything. The stomata on the plants will start to close at eighty degrees, that's their pores. My room rarely hits eighty so my plants due to the low humidity have a high transpiration rate. I give each of them at least twenty ounces of water every evening and about five ounces each in the mornings around five thirty. That gives them another hour and a half before the lights go out to use that water. As sure as the suns come up in my grow room, the pots are light as all get out every evening. Within an hour they will all be bone dry from the misting.

I have a twelve inch fan that blows across the canopy and an eighteen inch fan that oscillates blowing across the group. In another couple of weeks I'll stop misting. I don't mist as the buds start to get dense.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres all the pics i promised finally sorry for the Super Delay... My Prey Mantis died after i chopped the last of my B.F.F. i have no idea why his mouth and legs still move but he is just dead lol o well he helped with the Spider Mites why he could. So my pics are Of

My 2nd Hash Rush with around 20 Grams of Bud

















Grow Tent Pics










Vegging plants My Blueberry has 4 Tops i topped her a while back to keep her from touching the T5














Purple God Bud Clone




They Need Nutes bad But i am taking on alot of ish im getting everything in order with my Time management issues  
Durban Clone Stretchy like its mom but it should yield alot more





My Poor Prey Mantis i put him on my plant about a week before chop he helped with the SM(im guessing) 






AND THIS IS STEWIE


----------



## surgedup (Aug 23, 2010)

Lets see a picture of the preying mantis lol did you at least name him ... after all he did do his job .... we can give him a honorable funeral for his contributions to MJ!!!! I salute you my buddy LOL ........


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> If I put all my empty jars into the oven at four hundred degrees, do you guys think it will vaporize the thc stuck to the sides? If so, how long do you think I need to keep my head in the oven to catch a buzz?


lol.........


Heads Up said:


> Today is the last day of week three of 12/12. Just got done watering the girls, misting them and generally making them look pretty for their pictures. I just couldn't resist. They are starting to look so pretty, I think I'm falling in love.
> 
> The first two are the og x skunk, the next two, sleestack x skunk, the next two, lemon skunks, next two, LA Confidential x skunk, next two, a bean of my own creation and finally a group shot and a shot of one happy lady.
> 
> Not quite bud porn but it's gettin' there.


all looking so good-n-bushy,real nice gals
you know i watching that #18 x skunk.

HS,
looking good,going to have som nice smoke looks like.

DST,
wow,all that bud is looking ready for the takeing
i really like the dark look of the CC.


----------



## surgedup (Aug 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Today is the last day of week three of 12/12. Just got done watering the girls, misting them and generally making them look pretty for their pictures. I just couldn't resist. They are starting to look so pretty, I think I'm falling in love.
> 
> The first two are the og x skunk, the next two, sleestack x skunk, the next two, lemon skunks, next two, LA Confidential x skunk, next two, a bean of my own creation and finally a group shot and a shot of one happy lady.
> 
> Not quite bud porn but it's gettin' there.


Man those look nice heads up ! I cant wait to grow a couple of my skunk trains as well im definitely going to go with the og 18 I hear so many good things about it I also got these seeds from Holy Smoke Seeds for free won in a contest called thunderbud got 13 of them I won from a contest I also won the skunk train cant wait to start these bad boys !! heres a link to the thunderbud looks like a sweet cross between pineaple funk and purple urkel which I heard is really good shit !!! http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?pid=2787


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 23, 2010)

lol i actually did take a pic of him lol Here is my poor Mantis i put him outside on a bush and hes still there but now hes dead 4 sure


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> lol i actually did take a pic of him lol Here is my poor Mantis i put him outside on a bush and hes still there but now hes dead 4 sure


here is my little friend I call him Bugsy.


----------



## surgedup (Aug 23, 2010)

Farewell bugsy you did your job like any other mantis would do and you did it will for the cause of some good MJ may you rest in peace with your little trichome filled legs !!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Today is the last day of week three of 12/12. Just got done watering the girls, misting them and generally making them look pretty for their pictures. I just couldn't resist. They are starting to look so pretty, I think I'm falling in love.
> 
> The first two are the og x skunk, the next two, sleestack x skunk, the next two, lemon skunks, next two, LA Confidential x skunk, next two, a bean of my own creation and finally a group shot and a shot of one happy lady.
> 
> Not quite bud porn but it's gettin' there.


Very happy looking ladies HU!!!!



genuity said:


> lol.........
> 
> 
> all looking so good-n-bushy,real nice gals
> ...


Even through the drying it has a cross of the chem and a little bit of a cheese whiff to it (not much though) Should be ready for a test bud in a couple of days...



Hotsause said:


> lol i actually did take a pic of him lol Here is my poor Mantis i put him outside on a bush and hes still there but now hes dead 4 sure


Hotsause, perhaps he found a lady and dies happily!!! but then he probably wouldn't have his head anymore!!



wormdrive66 said:


> here is my little friend I call him Bugsy.
> 
> View attachment 1116194


Aw, how cute.



surgedup said:


> Farewell bugsy you did your job like any other mantis would do and you did it will for the cause of some good MJ may you rest in peace with your little trichome filled legs !!!!


I think Bugsy is still alive...that's Wormdrives pet. Hotsaus'e little guy is out smoking his last reefer after getting fukked by Paula the Preying Mantis.


Wow, it's actually not raining in Amsterdam today....it's a miracle I tell ya!

Peace,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 24, 2010)

Genuity, the #18 x skunk is one of the plants that ended up being topped and not fimmed. I put two stakes into the pot for support even though I only tied two branches to them. The side growth grows almost straight up towards the light. I'll have six real nice colas and a few more others a bit smaller. By the way she's looking now, she's going to be a good yielder. I'll keep the club updated with weekly pics.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

I was having a joint in my local coffeeshop the other day when this lad came in. We got talking to the fella as you do in coffeeshops whilst smoking a bifter.
Anyway, this guy had just flown in from Turkey where he had just done 10 months of a 2 year sentence, plus some parole time.

Anyway, he got 2 years for 60 grams of hashish!!! Of course being a nosey fukker, and not being in jail (where you don't really wanna ask people what they have done) I asked what had happened.

"I was a bit stupid...." was how he started off. Why do all stories of busts start like that, lol. 

Basically the guy had been in the Dam on a wee break. He woke up on the day of his flight and was sitting with this lump of hash which was 60 grams. Like a lot of people he didn't want to throw the gear away, or take it with him since he was initially flying into Greece were they also have some tuff laws. So he decided to post it back to himself.

All is good, until he decides to tell his friend. Now he was a bit unclear about what happened, but basically his friends Dad found out and called the police (we are talking about a guy who had to be at least in his 30's) And low and behold he got busted!!!

Of course I asked why the guys Dad had grassed him up....well it turns out the friends Dad is a coke head and an official Police grass! What a dam piece of bad luck. It just goes to show you though, how low some people will stoop too.

The moral of the story....there are far too many morales within this story!!! 

DST


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Hotsause, perhaps he found a lady and dies happily!!! but then he probably wouldn't have his head anymore!!
> 
> 
> I think Bugsy is still alive...that's Wormdrives pet. Hotsaus'e little guy is out smoking his last reefer after getting fukked by Paula the Preying Mantis.
> ...


LOL thats always a good way to go out  its raining here 2. I see at least 2 or 3 Mantis at work every night im gonna bring a jar and catch 3 or 4 and put em in my tent


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 24, 2010)

DST said:


> I was having a joint in my local coffeeshop the other day when this lad came in. We got talking to the fella as you do in coffeeshops whilst smoking a bifter.
> Anyway, this guy had just flown in from Turkey where he had just done 10 months of a 2 year sentence, plus some parole time.
> 
> Anyway, he got 2 years for 60 grams of hashish!!! Of course being a nosey fukker, and not being in jail (where you don't really wanna ask people what they have done) I asked what had happened.
> ...


well the one thing i learnd is "dont tell no one shit!"


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 24, 2010)

2 years for 60 grams..shhesh..thats like life for a LB..i kno the hash makers must live in caves..and the growers on mountains...
Despite almost being cooked my girls r lookin ok..im in the middle of week 6..so about 2 more 2 go..im gonna get a camera for my next set of pics..
Does the magnum hood use a glass? is it more than 2ft wide? HEADS UP ur girls are looking good and HS..do u blend then sit..then strain?..are u using ur trim 2?

600watt auto flowers??
..Im thinking an auto run while i let my mom mature..i have this complex where i dont like 2 waste time..and the best use of my space would be an auto run after this..while my mom matures..-->6 weeks veg take clones from moms-->1-2 week 16oz cup-->1 week in final bag-->flower 8-9 weeks give or take autos should be finished by then..i kno people bash autos but i think im gonna try them..by then everybody should have there DOG kush and can start comparisons..


----------



## GODFREY1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well,I popped in the other day at the library. Back again by the way. But I was reading at home on my phone(I am a month back or so) And I just got to where you 2 got some shit goin on. Just wanted to say in regards to that bastard that killed that poor pregnant girl I'm so sorry. And it bummed me out that I was a month back on this. I'm sorry for that brother Jig. We all say that shit happens,but it just amazes me the level of shit that does. Peace to you and your family Jig.
And Purple. What a bummer. Fuck the police. And we'll get that rat one day. He's got a couple years to forget about it and think it's ok.
As for anything else happening,I should be cought up in the next few days. Lol.
Peace fellow 600's.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 24, 2010)

DST

Live in the Dam huh? Is it true that it is almost impossible for a U.S. citizen to move there? Can I only reside there if its on business or education?? Just curious.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn thats a messed up story D. Alot of time for the hash sheesh. haha. Poor dumsky. Yeah loose lips sink ships thats for sure.

On another note I chopped the rest of my ww and all of the SS. A few pics to come. Peace 1bmm


----------



## wbkswan (Aug 24, 2010)

What upp.... I got 2 600 WATT HPS Bulbs/Vented Hoods..... Am I allowed still? haha let me know though or Ill have to start a 1200 watt club! Thanks....


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 24, 2010)

wbkswan said:


> What upp.... I got 2 600 WATT HPS Bulbs/Vented Hoods..... Am I allowed still? haha let me know though or Ill have to start a 1200 watt club! Thanks....


sure you are! every ones welcome show us some pics of ur babys and set up


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2010)

wbkswan said:


> What upp.... I got 2 600 WATT HPS Bulbs/Vented Hoods..... Am I allowed still? haha let me know though or Ill have to start a 1200 watt club! Thanks....


as long as you got the 6's and good vibes!!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 24, 2010)

Genuity, you grow in soil? I am always so impressed with your plants I'm not sure I have actually noticed. Did I see you using smart pots?


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, you grow in soil? I am always so impressed with your plants I'm not sure I have actually noticed. Did I see you using smart pots?


soil in 2-3 gal black pots,i've been thinking about trying one of them
smart pots out.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 24, 2010)

I would recommend you do give them a try. I'm using two gallon pots this grow and I am curious to see the root mass when the grow is over. If I stick a moisture probe into the soil, I can feel it cutting through the roots and that was weeks ago, I can only imagine what the root structure is like in there. I stopped probing them after a couple of weeks once I got the feel for them. Another real nice thing about smart pots, they are by far the easiest to judge by the picking them up and feeling their weight method. I water them good every evening when the lights come on and another drink early in the morning about an hour and a half before the lights go off. Every evening they are extremely light feeling. The roots are supposed to grow into the pot instead of circling. Once they grow into the pot they are then supposed to start branching off with many feeding roots, the tiny ones. Another benefit is they are supposed to be able to breathe because of the felt like material they are made from. More oxygen in the soil can't hurt.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I would recommend you do give them a try. I'm using two gallon pots this grow and I am curious to see the root mass when the grow is over. If I stick a moisture probe into the soil, I can feel it cutting through the roots and that was weeks ago, I can only imagine what the root structure is like in there. I stopped probing them after a couple of weeks once I got the feel for them. Another real nice thing about smart pots, they are by far the easiest to judge by the picking them up and feeling their weight method. I water them good every evening when the lights come on and another drink early in the morning about an hour and a half before the lights go off. Every evening they are extremely light feeling. The roots are supposed to grow into the pot instead of circling. Once they grow into the pot they are then supposed to start branching off with many feeding roots, the tiny ones. Another benefit is they are supposed to be able to breathe because of the felt like material they are made from. More oxygen in the soil can't hurt.


i must say they do sound good!!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 24, 2010)

One last thing. They are tough pots, I've washed the one gallon pots from a previous grow in them and they were fine. I just put them on a gentle wash and gave them an extra rinse to make sure all the detergent was out of them and then hung them up to dry.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2010)

*SHOTS OF THE GALS 30 DAYS FLOWER*

TORA BORA

#18 X SKUNK

RESERVA PRIVADA HB


LAC X SKUNK


CLONES THAT GREW TOO FAST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 24, 2010)

I think Tora Bora is going to be my next purchase. Your plants always look so healthy. Do you spit shine the leaves to get them so shiny? I noticed you supercropped and then restrained the branch from straightening out? I always let mine straighten out over the next day or two. Is that the wrong method of supercropping that I'm doing?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 24, 2010)

*SIGH* I lost a jar to Mold. I forgot to open my jars for 2 days i go to open them today and in one the buds have White mold all over. At least i think its mold the jar smells a bit more skunky then the rest....


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I think Tora Bora is going to be my next purchase. Your plants always look so healthy. Do you spit shine the leaves to get them so shiny? I noticed you supercropped and then restrained the branch from straightening out? I always let mine straighten out over the next day or two. Is that the wrong method of supercropping that I'm doing?


that tora bora is a real water hog!!lol,but for real she will suck it up.
no spit shine!!!lol,them gals know when it's photo time.as for that supercrop,it was supercropped twice,
every time i did the SC,10 min later she was right back up,so i had to put the clamps on her.
nothing wrong with the way you are doing it at all.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> *SIGH* I lost a jar to Mold. I forgot to open my jars for 2 days i go to open them today and in one the buds have White mold all over. At least i think its mold the jar smells a bit more skunky then the rest....


not good at all,best of luck.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 24, 2010)

Hotsause, that sucks the big one. As soon as I read your post I ran into my grow room to put the lids back on a couple of jars.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks genuity.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 24, 2010)

Genuity, are all of those plants clones? And they are grown in 2-3 gallon potters? Anyway, I was talking before about the 12, 5 gallon buckets in a 4x4 tent, well they do fit, with a little room to spare, so thats good. Plants are growing like crazy since the transplant a few days ago. Plus they all got a good feeding, I would upload some pictures but for some reason I cant. I will try on another computer later. I think I have a magnesium deficiency on 2 of my plants and was going to spray them with a water and epson salt mixture, and I was going to post pics of that and ask if any thought that was definitely it but cant. It sucks. Soil is expensive for so many big potters, I think I will get smaller potters for next time, if I cant get switched over to hydro by then. I would prefer to stick with soil, but its bringing it in and getting rid of it that is too much of a hassle/ security risk.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 24, 2010)

lol at least i could help HU  Im going to make hash with that jar im doing another run right now im about to smoke test the hash i made yesterday. Whats an easier way then straining the last of the water threw a coffee filter its so hard to scrape all tha hash off its either to wet or to dry mostly to wet.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are some pics, so is this a Mg deficiency? If so I will start spraying the leaves with the water/epson salt. And a group shot, these pics are a few days old, I will get some new ones soon, gotta charge my batteries.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 24, 2010)

That group shot was taken right after transplant and before feeding. They have taken off since. I didnt realize how much they had taken off until I looked at that picture again before uploading it, I might be switching to 12/12 sooner than I thought. Sorry for posting one after the other, was having technical difficulties, and had I been able to upload, all of that would have been in one post.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 24, 2010)

Smoke Report On My B.F.F. Hash:
Its a nice deep stone i would say Half head/Half Body Perfect for my Purple God Bud to keep my energized but give me a nice high. I am doing 3 Runs, Run number 2 trics are falling down in my water in the fridge Today is my Thursday  This week went by fast.

Well if i dont post before i leave for work everybody have a good night AND I FORGOT i ordered my Carbon Filter and Inline Fan for 155.95 $39 For shipping


_Filter: _
6" Flange
Activated Carbon Charcoal Filter
Maintenance Free Design
Safe and Effective Operation
Cotton Filter Pad
Pre-filter Included
 
_Blower:_
Brand new in box ready to be operated upon arrival
Powerful and efficient performance - *2700 RPM* and *440 CFM*
High performances & static pressure to overcome the resistance caused by long ducting
Backward curved impeller to ensure quite operation possible
Balanced motor with permanently lubricated ball bearings for vibration-free operation & continuous running
Moisture resistant - great for use in damp environment
Extended collar and lip for easy duct hook-up
Solid metal construction with powder coated housing
Pre-mounted leg stands for horizontal/vertical mounting or on floor using
Suitable for domestic, commercial and industrial applications
CE certificated


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 24, 2010)

check out my new born babys


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> DST
> 
> Live in the Dam huh? Is it true that it is almost impossible for a U.S. citizen to move there? Can I only reside there if its on business or education?? Just curious.


Not true actually. There are ways to get in, but the best way is to have a job. Although the Netherlands is one of the most densley populted countries in the Wolrd, believe it or not there is a skill shortage. There are also a lot of internationl EMEA based headquarters here, and as such a lot of exapts. There is the opportunity to get sponsorship through an existing employer. Or if you were to find a job then there is the opportunity to get what we call a Skilled Migrants Visa, which depending on your age and salary level you can apply for. Generally there is a cost for that of around 1500-2000.
If you want anymore info PM me.



1badmasonman said:


> Damn thats a messed up story D. Alot of time for the hash sheesh. haha. Poor dumsky. Yeah loose lips sink ships thats for sure.
> 
> On another note I chopped the rest of my ww and all of the SS. A few pics to come. Peace 1bmm


And get this, the guy then pulled out his camera and showed us a picture from his flight over from Turkey. Part of the engine on the plane he was on fell off!!!! He said everyone on the plane was shitting themself. The pilot had asked to land back at the Turkish airport but was told to go out to sea and dump his fuel first before he could go back....so they flew all the way with a busted engine!!!! Some people have all the luck, or not as the case may be....


wbkswan said:


> What upp.... I got 2 600 WATT HPS Bulbs/Vented Hoods..... Am I allowed still? haha let me know though or Ill have to start a 1200 watt club! Thanks....


As Nas2007 said, welcome!!!



genuity said:


> RESERVA PRIVADA HB


How is the Headband smelling G? Stinky armpits yets?



Hotsause said:


> *SIGH* I lost a jar to Mold. I forgot to open my jars for 2 days i go to open them today and in one the buds have White mold all over. At least i think its mold the jar smells a bit more skunky then the rest....


Looks like you'll be making more hashHotsause, sorry to hear that...it's happened to me before, the whole top cola from one of my plants!

Have a good day guys,

Peace,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 25, 2010)

Hotsause, have you looked into the gumby method of hash making? You can find a couple of videos on youtube.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

sucks bout the bud rot Hotsause im peterfied of that. My 600w tent is starting to take off now2 n half weeks in12 lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> sucks bout the bud rot Hotsause im peterfied of that. My 600w tent is starting to take off now2 n half weeks in12 lol.


Gives a peak then Westy?


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Gives a peak then Westy?


ok since u asked ill open it up and shoot it brb......................


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

my canopy is well fucked cuz i got big plants and really short plants and they all didjnt stretch the same lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> my canopy is well fucked cuz i got big plants and really short plants and they all didjnt stretch the same lol.


Looks very au natural Mr West....just like nature intended them. So was the pyschosis etc under the 400?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

whats the skinny sativa lookin one westy? looks like a fine forest man


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

the skinny sativa looking one is an AI cross blueberry we think lol. Yeah the deep psycho was/ is under my 400w along with 2 dpq's which need to comme out at some point this week lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> the skinny sativa looking one is an AI cross blueberry we think lol. Yeah the deep psycho was/ is under my 400w along with 2 dpq's which need to comme out at some point this week lol.


was chiefing the dpq last night, I have two very distinct phenos. Both v-good imo...but then I was on the grolsch last night as well...feeling that today!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

its a very sweet smelling fruity but more sugary i think but i aint smoked any yet lol so wot am i talking bout the sweetness comes from the querkle mother and the sour if there is any will be from dad deep purple male. Wen ur not oin the bevy D have a ponder on it and get back to me plz darling


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> its a very sweet smelling fruity but more sugary i think but i aint smoked any yet lol so wot am i talking bout the sweetness comes from the querkle mother and the sour if there is any will be from dad deep purple male. Wen ur not oin the bevy D have a ponder on it and get back to me plz darling


sure thing love!!! First the JtR.....after me slice of Lemon Drizzle cake that is....


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

nice cup of tea and a slice of cake aunt sally


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

That be right Worzy


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Genuity, are all of those plants clones? And they are grown in 2-3 gallon potters? Anyway, I was talking before about the 12, 5 gallon buckets in a 4x4 tent, well they do fit, with a little room to spare, so thats good. Plants are growing like crazy since the transplant a few days ago. Plus they all got a good feeding, I would upload some pictures but for some reason I cant. I will try on another computer later. I think I have a magnesium deficiency on 2 of my plants and was going to spray them with a water and epson salt mixture, and I was going to post pics of that and ask if any thought that was definitely it but cant. It sucks. Soil is expensive for so many big potters, I think I will get smaller potters for next time, if I cant get switched over to hydro by then. I would prefer to stick with soil, but its bringing it in and getting rid of it that is too much of a hassle/ security risk.


yes they are clones,headbands are from seed,2 gal pots for the big ones
im testing the 1 gal pots out for next time.


what are your temps like??


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 25, 2010)

...one last trainwreck pic, I'll be harvest'n in a couple days.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 25, 2010)

Genuity, my temps stay at 80f so I dont have temperature issues. Im very happy with that considering temps were a big concern my last attempt.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> my canopy is well fucked cuz i got big plants and really short plants and they all didjnt stretch the same lol.


 Same here, but Im not doing any trimming or anything, just wanted to see what they would do on their own for once.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Genuity, my temps stay at 80f so I dont have temperature issues. Im very happy with that considering temps were a big concern my last attempt.


temps at 80f,what are the ppm's of your nutes???
sometimes the plants use's alot less nutes in warmer temps.
my room stays at 74f-78f day temps/ppm 1100.
on hot weeks at 80f-85f day temps/ppm 600.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...one last trainwreck pic, I'll be harvest'n in a couple days.
> View attachment 1119019


The arm is becoming the standard measurement in the 600, hahaha.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> temps at 80f,what are the ppm's of your nutes???
> sometimes the plants use's alot less nutes in warmer temps.
> my room stays at 74f-78f day temps/ppm 1100.
> on hot weeks at 80f-85f day temps/ppm 600.


When I fed the ppm of the nutes was 400. Not very high. I dont like to feed heavy. I think I might need to feed a little heavier than I do thought.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 25, 2010)

DST and mr west, what? I thought you guys spoke english? I have not a clue as to what you were saying to each other.

chiefing the dpq last night, what? I was on the grolsch, what? Aunt sally? Worzy? What?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey fellow 600 peeps! Got a question for yall, If doing 12/12 from clone what size container would you go with? Im thinking 2gal maybe 3gal but still want to hear what you guys/gals think... Are there any female 600 members???? hahaha I dont think so, sigh- what a sausage fest...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 25, 2010)

Hahahaha hells yeah Whodat. A big ole circle jerk haha. I think a 3 gal pot or container will sufice for a 12/12 from clone. They say a gal for each month the plant shall occupy the pot. or so the fable goes. Seems to be right on though.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2010)

whodat

Save your space and use one gallon. My current grow with veg time is with these and there are no problems, other than watering more frequently. I bought used ones from a home and garden center for $.50 each and thought they were small and found a stamp on one that had 3 liter...just saves that much more room. 

View attachment 1119882

as you can see the old gal per foot is pure bull. I could have grown her taller if I had vegged longer. I have a mother plant in one.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 25, 2010)

A few pics of my dwindling cave. Trying to clear out the joint but i cant seem to let go of my widows. Hoing to keep them for a few grows with some new varieties in the mix. 


The Super Skunk drying.


2nd gen blue widow 3 weeks in flower. 


Lemon Skunk coming along nicely for being a prior clone mother. 


The lower half of the ww drying

1bmm


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Hey fellow 600 peeps! Got a question for yall, If doing 12/12 from clone what size container would you go with? Im thinking 2gal maybe 3gal but still want to hear what you guys/gals think... Are there any female 600 members???? hahaha I dont think so, sigh- what a sausage fest...


...I agree w/ the old fart, I have cram'd 40 under each 600w HPS , straight from clones, in 1 gallon grow bags, w/ great results.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 25, 2010)

For those who have been following my club share of my cloning, heres the lil ladies near ready for soil. 





The proofs in the god blessed pudding brothers. Its cheap and Easy Peezy. Im quite stoned and lacking memory at the moment haha. Im going to say we are about 14 days without going back and looking. Not bad. One leaf yellowed, Nuting the solution at low levels def helps. 

Now start cranking out them clones people. I can name a few strains I see on our club that id like a cut of lol. 

Got to start gutting out my room and moving into the temp sopt which is more ideal than my spot now haha. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> Save your space and use one gallon. My current grow with veg time is with these and there are no problems, other than watering more frequently. I bought used ones from a home and garden center for $.50 each and thought they were small and found a stamp on one that had 3 liter...just saves that much more room.
> 
> ...


Quite impressive cof. Good for packing them in. Good one


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2010)

1bmm

Last Sunday I assembled the components and the proof is in the pictures. Ten of the clones are about 30 hours old from cutting and are just starting to stand.
Thanks for the pictorial and instructions, you made things a lot easier.
View attachment 1119947

beautiful colas


cof


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

hey every one hows it going i seem to have a few problem with my little baby seedlings they about 8 days old and they curling up after i waterd them last night here are some pics 
View attachment 1120066View attachment 1120067View attachment 1120068View attachment 1120069

thanks guys for any help


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn fellers, nice work. Fiend man, stunning girls. I also agree with you and cof about pot size. I'm going to be starting my adventures in cloning, thanks masonman, as soon as the weather starts to cool. I've been running different ideas through the old gray matter and I've come to the conclusion I'm going to use one gallon grow bags once the cloning starts. I'm coming to the belief the plant can indeed sense the space it has to develop. The sooner it can fill the space with roots, the sooner and more vigorous the flowering even with a 12/12 from seed/clone.

Whodat, give it a try, use two or three different size container and see what happens if they are all under the same light schedule. My guess is the ones in the bigger pots will take longer to start flowering and not flower as strongly to start as the plant/s in the one gallon containers. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 25, 2010)

Nas, what kind of light do you have them under and how far is the light from the plants? Your soil seems rather dry, I see it is pulling away from the sides of your containers and the soil you are using, does it have any nutrients in it? Your plants seem a bit yellow for being so young. In small pots like those they can't go real long without water and that's especially true depending on your temps and your humidity level. Do you know what they are?


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nas, what kind of light do you have them under and how far is the light from the plants? Your soil seems rather dry, I see it is pulling away from the sides of your containers and the soil you are using, does it have any nutrients in it? Your plants seem a bit yellow for being so young. In small pots like those they can't go real long without water and that's especially true depending on your temps and your humidity level. Do you know what they are?


light is a Blue Spectrum 250 watt 8U 6400K E40 CFL Grow Light Bulb , and its about 2-3 inches away from plant tops and a fan plowing between the plant tops and the light its its kinda keeping the light cool,

the soil has about 3-4 weeks worth of nutes in it i was told when i bought it,

temps r about 80 - 85f humdity is alwais is between 50 and 70


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 25, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey every one hows it going i seem to have a few problem with my little baby seedlings they about 8 days old and they curling up after i waterd them last night here are some pics
> View attachment 1120066View attachment 1120067View attachment 1120068View attachment 1120069
> 
> thanks guys for any help


 Probably a ph issue, I had my ph too high at first and had some pretty bad curling of leaves on a few of my plants, once I lowered the ph to around 5 the plants came back quickly. You have to take into consideration the soil ph as well. I had my water at around 6.5, but that was too high for the plants along with the soil. Depending on what your medium is made up of, the ph will vary. I would say its too high at this point. Water, with a lower ph'd water, just water no nutes, and I think your problem will clear up.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Probably a ph issue, I had my ph too high at first and had some pretty bad curling of leaves on a few of my plants, once I lowered the ph to around 5 the plants came back quickly. You have to take into consideration the soil ph as well. I had my water at around 6.5, but that was too high for the plants along with the soil. Depending on what your medium is made up of, the ph will vary. I would say its too high at this point. Water, with a lower ph'd water, just water no nutes, and I think your problem will clear up.


so its not over watering? i think you might be right, becouse i just recived my ph meter today and i checked the ph of water i been giving these babys and the ph was about 7.5,
they soil is quit dry now should i water with low ph water? 
i dont feed them nutes yet so i dont think it will be that.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2010)

nas

Seedlings don't need any nutes, you're burning them up. You can try to carefully
trans-plant them into a nutrient free enviroment and lightly flush.


cof


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

that would be hard to do cous my local hydro shop is closed for a few days. for time being should i water with lowerd ph water


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with COF, no nutes yet, I didnt feed until over 3 weeks in. But yes flush them out with a lower ph water, and they SHOULD come back. No guarantees, and Im not even saying Im right, but with a ph of 7.5, thats more than likely your issue. Lightly flush like COF said, just enough so that some water runs out the bottom, but not a lot. Then just water them regularly with the low ph water, I would go with about 5 right now until it levels out and they are healthy again. Im new to the whole indoor game myself, I consider myself a very good grower outdoors, but hell mother nature does most of the work. Indoors is a whole new game, but Im starting to figure this stuff out, not as easy as adding and subtracting, but its not rocket science either. Just a lot of research, trail and error, and a bit of luck always helps.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2010)

nas

you don't need a hydro store, any home and garden center (or Lowe's or home depot) has sterile soil or coca or peat/perlite. Your plants might not last that long.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> light is a Blue Spectrum 250 watt 8U 6400K E40 CFL Grow Light Bulb , and its about 2-3 inches away from plant tops and a fan plowing between the plant tops and the light its its kinda keeping the light cool,
> 
> the soil has about 3-4 weeks worth of nutes in it i was told when i bought it,
> 
> temps r about 80 - 85f humdity is alwais is between 50 and 70


soil has nutes? how much of what kind?
it appears to be way too much .imho


cof


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 25, 2010)

The best way to fix is to flush with 2 to 3 times the size of pot with hp6 or a little lower and they should come back. Don't feed till they have 5 to 6 good leaves.

Peace

Here is some handy info on cupping and curling leaves

*[FONT=&quot]Solving Marijuana Plan Leaf Curl/Cupping Problems[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Plenty of first time and experienced marijuana growers will suffer at some point in their cannabis growing career marijuana plants that begin to show leaf damage.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Often they write emails or post on forums.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Help, my leaves are cupping and the leaf edges are turning brown!&#8221;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]or[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;My plant's leaf tips are curling down and turning black ....what's wrong?&#8221;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Unless another marijuana grower inspects the damage a true assessment might not be possible. It's hard to tell "exactly" what the culprit is. Unfortunately the &#8220;solution&#8221; the marijuana grower chooses many times is not the right one.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A misdiagnosis only serves to make matters worse by promoting further decline.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The ultimate and correct solution is in the hands of the marijuana grower.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Here are some common problems when marijuana leaves are curling.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Too much marijuana fertilizer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
The most common cause of marijuana leaf cupping aka leaf margin rolling, leaf margin burn, and leaf tip curl/burn is overzealous use of marijuana plant food. In relationship to factors such as marijuana plant vigor and rate of growth. Leaf burn is often the very first sign of too much marijuana fertilizer.
A hard, crispy feel to the marijuana leaf frequently occurs as well, as opposed to a soft and cool feel of a happy pot leaf. Back off on the amount and/or frequency of using marijuana fertilizer. Too much marijuana fertilizer can also burn the roots, especially the sensitive root tips, which then creates another set of problems. Note - as soil dries, the concentration of the remaining salts rises further exacerbating the problem. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]High Heat[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
The marijuana plant is losing water via it&#8217;s leaves faster than what can be replaced by the root system. The marijuana leaf responds by leaf margin cupping or rolling up or down (most times up) in order to conserve moisture. A good example is reflected by the appearance of broad-bladed turf grass on a hot summer day, high noon, with low soil moisture levels - the leaf blade will roll upward/inward with the grass taking on a dull, greyish-green appearance. Upon sunrise when moisture levels have returned to normal, the leaf blade will be flat. Lower the heat in the marijuana grow-op and concentrate on developing a large robust root system. An efficient and effective root system will go a long way to prevent heat induced pot leaf dessication or marijuana leaf margin curling. One short episode of high heat is enough to permanently disable or destroy leaf tissue and cause a general decline in the leaves affected, which often occurs to leaves found at the top of the cannabis plant. The damaged pot leaf (usually) does not fully recover, no matter what you do. Bummer in the summer. One can only look to new growth for indications that the problem has been corrected.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Too much light[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Yes, it&#8217;s true, you can give your marijuana plant too much light. Cannabis does not receive full sun from sunrise to sunset in its natural state. It is shaded or given reduced light levels because of adjacent plant material, cloudy conditions, rain, dust, twilight periods in the morning and late afternoon, and light intensity changes caused by a change in the seasons. Too much light mainly serves to bleach out and destroy chlorophyll as opposed to causing marijuana leaf cupping, but it often goes hand-in-hand with high heat for indoor marijuana growers. Turn down the time when the lights on in your marijuana grow room. If you're using a 24 hr cycle, turn it down to 20 hrs. Those on 18 - 6 marijuana growth cycle can turn their lights down two or three hours. Too much light can have many adverse effects on marijuana plants. Concentrate on developing/maintaining an efficient and robust root system.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Over Watering[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
For marijuana growers using soil, this practice only serves to weaken the root system by depriving the roots of proper gas exchange. The marijuana plants roots are not getting enough oxygen which creates an anerobic condition inducing root rot and root decline with the end result showing up as leaf stress, stunted growth, and in severe cases, death. Over watering creates a perfect environment for damp-off disease, at, or below the soil line. Many times marijuana growers believe their cannabis plant is not getting enough marijuana fertilizers (which it can't under such adverse conditions), so they add more marijuana fertilizers. Making the problem worst. Not better. Often problem 1 and 4 go together. Too much marijuana fertilizer combined with too much water. Creating plenty of marijuana plant problems.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Not Enough Water[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Not only is the marijuana plant now stressed due to a low supply of adequate moisture, but carbohydrate production has been greatly compromised (screwed up). Step up the watering frequency, and if need be, organic marijuana growers may need to water from the bottom up until moisture levels reach a norm throughout the medium. One of the best methods in determining whether a marijuana plant requires watering is lifting the pots. The pots should be light to lift before a water session. After watering the marijuana plants lift the pots to get an understanding how heavy they've become fully watered. If the pot feels light to the lift - it&#8217;s time to water. Don&#8217;t wait until the soil pulls away from the side of the pot before watering. And of course, leach, once in a while to get rid of excess salts. These are the five most common problems marijuana growers encounter when growing cannabis. Correcting the problems early will save the marijuana plants, but may reduce overall yield. With practice and experience these problems are easily overcome which will then enable the marijuana grower to produce fantastic marijuana plants. With heavy yields.[/FONT]


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

i use a coco terra pro one of the best soils u can get and highly recommended here in uk, alot of people use this for growing these plants.

well i just flushed them with 5.2 ph water lets wait n see how it goes ill let you boys know. thanks for the help!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2010)

1bmm... You should really put some tape over those gaps in the foam inserts. I learned from experience that even the tiniest smallest, little bitty bit of light (even a glow) can stunt root growth. Don't get me wrong, those roots look real nice, But i think with absolutely 0 light getting in the rez, you would have even more.

Lovely work regardless.

And Trichome fiend. Superb plants/ buds my friend. Amazing for sure.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Probably a ph issue, I had my ph too high at first and had some pretty bad curling of leaves on a few of my plants, once I lowered the ph to around 5 the plants came back quickly. You have to take into consideration the soil ph as well. I had my water at around 6.5, but that was too high for the plants along with the soil. Depending on what your medium is made up of, the ph will vary. I would say its too high at this point. Water, with a lower ph'd water, just water no nutes, and I think your problem will clear up.


p.s this is the ph in soil and info i could finde out 

soil is pH neutral and are made to the high RHP quality mark standard.

Your favourite plant grows best in a nitrogen-rich soil and Canna Terra Professional Soil Mix is unlike anything you will find in a garden centre. It contains a blend of soil, compost, worm castings, perlite and a special 'natural plant booster' which is a blend of organic ingredients. If you are going to grow in soil, this is the soil mix you want to use


----------



## medicalmary (Aug 26, 2010)

hi 600 club,

just got invited by whodatnation. Thought you all would like to see some of my flower pictures. Here they are...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/341992-first-mj-grow-1200w-hid-11.html

mm


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST and mr west, what? I thought you guys spoke english? I have not a clue as to what you were saying to each other.
> 
> chiefing the dpq last night, what? I was on the grolsch, what? Aunt sally? Worzy? What?


Chiefing DPQ - I was smoking Deep Purple Querkle last night
I was on the grolsch - Grolsch is a Dutch beer.
Aunt Sally - An English TC character that was in a programme called Worzel Gummage (who was actually a scarecrow who could change his heads, haha) Aunt Sally always had a cup of tea and a slice of cake!! Easy when you know eh!!! lol



whodatnation said:


> Hey fellow 600 peeps! Got a question for yall, If doing 12/12 from clone what size container would you go with? Im thinking 2gal maybe 3gal but still want to hear what you guys/gals think... Are there any female 600 members???? hahaha I dont think so, sigh- what a sausage fest...


We scared them all away, we use to have Doe Eyed, but she left for Speedyseedz, and Mr West's good lady LGP, butother than that, yup, suasage fest, Lol



1badmasonman said:


> Hahahaha hells yeah Whodat. A big ole circle jerk haha. I think a 3 gal pot or container will sufice for a 12/12 from clone. They say a gal for each month the plant shall occupy the pot. or so the fable goes. Seems to be right on though.


Nice looking WW Badman....so how long you got before inspection time??

BTW, forgot to answer your question previously about bubble bags. I use the work bag and a 20micron bag only.



curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> Save your space and use one gallon. My current grow with veg time is with these and there are no problems, other than watering more frequently. I bought used ones from a home and garden center for $.50 each and thought they were small and found a stamp on one that had 3 liter...just saves that much more room.
> 
> ...


I agree, go for the 1 gallon!!!



trichlone fiend said:


> ...I agree w/ the old fart, I have cram'd 40 under each 600w HPS , straight from clones, in 1 gallon grow bags, w/ great results.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1119902View attachment 1119901View attachment 1119903View attachment 1119904View attachment 1119900


I think the proof is in the pics of the Fiends!!!



nas2007 said:


> p.s this is the ph in soil and info i could finde out
> 
> soil is pH neutral and are made to the high RHP quality mark standard.
> 
> Your favourite plant grows best in a nitrogen-rich soil and Canna Terra Professional Soil Mix is unlike anything you will find in a garden centre. It contains a blend of soil, compost, worm castings, perlite and a special 'natural plant booster' which is a blend of organic ingredients. If you are going to grow in soil, this is the soil mix you want to use


Personally I would be surprised if it is a PH problem, especially at that age. If you have bought good soil (even with added nutes) then unless you are throwing acid or vinegar in there I doubt the ph would have changed massively (if only watering with water)
Like HU said, I think the medium looks very dry, they almost look like they have been toasted.
I have a 300w CFL light, 64 or 6500, and you gotta watch with them. It is not like sticking a 23w cfl over your plants. Seedlings are surpsiingly sturdy so should be okay with heat, but I would say move that cfl a tad bit further away, water (don't flush, imo - flushing can often make your soil very damp and will sufficate roots so be careful) Alterantively, if you have a window that is discreet, stick em on that for a couple of days, amazing what mother natures 600 does.

PEace, 

DST
I would, Water, move light and monitor.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn thanks for all the replies fellow 600


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome mm, do you mean these lovely girls?????


medicalmary said:


> Here are the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1119588View attachment 1119589View attachment 1119590View attachment 1119591
> 
> ...





medicalmary said:


> hi 600 club,
> 
> just got invited by whodatnation. Thought you all would like to see some of my flower pictures. Here they are...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dangel (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you know how to grow a dwarf plant? Cause i've always wanted to know how to grow one, cause i think that regular sized plants take up space, and would want a little one.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

Dangel said:


> Do you know how to grow a dwarf plant? Cause i've always wanted to know how to grow one, cause i think that regular sized plants take up space, and would want a little one.


A dwarf plant?? Do you mean an autoflowerer, SOG, or are you truelly talking dwarf?

like this.....lol


----------



## 7thtoker (Aug 26, 2010)

dude yeah dwarf plants would be bossy I second that notion lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2010)

DST that nug is fking BOSS!How long did you veg?LOL? Yeh have like 500 of those in 200cc containers S.O.D style (sea of dwarf) under a 600 would be awesome
Nice stalk btw!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 26, 2010)

Good morning, afternoon or evening. Just like Dutch Boy Paints, we are covering the earth. Well I tried the gumby method of making hash last night. I had some old dried out trim, mostly fan leaves, that I crushed up and threw in a five gallon bucket with some ice and water and proceeded to mix it for about forty minutes with a hand kitchen mixer. I dumped it all through my 220 micron bag to get the schwag out and then let the water sit for about three hours so the trichomes would settle to the bottom. I siphoned off most of the water and then sucked out the trichomes with a turkey baster and put the whole mess on a double layer of wax paper to let the remaining water evaporate. I dumped that water back through the schwag bag, let it sit overnight so the trichs would settle and then dumped that through my 25 micron bag this morning. Got me a nice lump of hash going. Hopefully when I get home this afternoon/evening, both will be dry enough to form into a nice black ball. I'll keep ya'll posted on the progress later today.

Nas, I agree with DST concerning solving your problem with your babies.

Have a good one all you sausages, see ya' tonight.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> DST that nug is fking BOSS!How long did you veg?LOL? Yeh have like 500 of those in 200cc containers S.O.D style (sea of dwarf) under a 600 would be awesome
> Nice stalk btw!


Sea of Dwarfs.....ahahahaha, thanks for that, lmfao.
You will not believe it but that little nug was a clone that basically died. I threw it out in my greenhouse and just left it and low and behold it started to flower...so veg period must have been about 2 month!! What a yielder it turned out to be, hehe. I was actually going to do the whole plant in one bong, but I decided to gift it to the Grey Area coffeeshop as a souvineer, it sat on their counter for a week and then got smoked!!!



Heads Up said:


> Good morning, afternoon or evening. Just like Dutch Boy Paints, we are covering the earth. Well I tried the gumby method of making hash last night. I had some old dried out trim, mostly fan leaves, that I crushed up and threw in a five gallon bucket with some ice and water and proceeded to mix it for about forty minutes with a hand kitchen mixer. I dumped it all through my 220 micron bag to get the schwag out and then let the water sit for about three hours so the trichomes would settle to the bottom. I siphoned off most of the water and then sucked out the trichomes with a turkey baster and put the whole mess on a double layer of wax paper to let the remaining water evaporate. I dumped that water back through the schwag bag, let it sit overnight so the trichs would settle and then dumped that through my 25 micron bag this morning. Got me a nice lump of hash going. Hopefully when I get home this afternoon/evening, both will be dry enough to form into a nice black ball. I'll keep ya'll posted on the progress later today.
> 
> Nas, I agree with DST concerning solving your problem with your babies.
> 
> Have a good one all you sausages, see ya' tonight.


See ya the night HeadsUp.....good luck with the hash.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 26, 2010)

Jigfresh yes you are correct.. The light also makes algae grow. Just a lazy bugger these days lol. DST thanks for answering that ?. I got about a month or so before inspection. But im going to get ready ahead of time. Off to the grind. Have a good day peeps. 1BMM


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2010)

*Chiefing DPQ - I was smoking Deep Purple Querkle last night*
*I was on the grolsch - Grolsch is a Dutch beer*.
Aunt Sally - An English TC character that was in a programme called Worzel Gummage (who was actually a scarecrow who could change his heads, haha) Aunt Sally always had a cup of tea and a slice of cake!! Easy when you know eh!!! lol

dst, 
EBONICS..........N-LAND STYLE^^^lol
im so highright to the face at 5:30am


lovely pics MM,welcome too the club


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 26, 2010)

DST- hey dst. shud i stik em on the window even tho its not sunny? what about night time? thanks


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> DST- hey dst. shud i stik em on the window even tho its not sunny? what about night time? thanks


Well I just have all my clones and some seedlings next to the window, and at night around 8:30 I just bring em under one of the livingroom lights so that is shining down on them. When I go to bed I switch the light off....to be honest I don't get to anal about the light schedule when window growing. The plants often go to sleep and remain asleep even though I bring them under the livingroom light...just depends if you catch em before the sun goes down. The seedlings are in the trays with the clones and are doing great this way aswell (although with the recent shite weather I am thinking of turning the veg tent on, but I got to use that for flower while I repair, clean)...ok, this was supposed to answer your question. Yes, you'll be good. The sun is still in a position to throw enough lumens to the ground even though it ain't that sunny. Or just move that cfl away a bit.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

Urf goes the DOG



OMG, a fan leaf



Peace, DST


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Well I just have all my clones and some seedlings next to the window, and at night around 8:30 I just bring em under one of the livingroom lights so that is shining down on them. When I go to bed I switch the light off....to be honest I don't get to anal about the light schedule when window growing. The plants often go to sleep and remain asleep even though I bring them under the livingroom light...just depends if you catch em before the sun goes down. The seedlings are in the trays with the clones and are doing great this way aswell (although with the recent shite weather I am thinking of turning the veg tent on, but I got to use that for flower while I repair, clean)...ok, this was supposed to answer your question. Yes, you'll be good. The sun is still in a position to throw enough lumens to the ground even though it ain't that sunny. Or just move that cfl away a bit.


well when i woke up today one died he was the worst one anyway, 2 look close to die 2 just seem barly ok okey. they all just have come to a stand still nothing is growing anymore


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> well when i woke up today one died he was the worst one anyway, 2 look close to die 2 just seem barly ok okey. they all just have come to a stand still nothing is growing anymore


Give em a drink and stick em at the window, nothing to loose. Sorry to hear about that lad!


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Give em a drink and stick em at the window, nothing to loose. Sorry to hear about that lad!


one more think dst. the soil is canna terra pro the npk in the soil is 12-14-24. and ph in soil is ph (H2O) 5.5 - 6.5, so do you think it was becouse of the soil mayb?


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> one more think dst. the soil is canna terra pro the npk in the soil is 12-14-24. and ph in soil is ph (H2O) 5.5 - 6.5, so do you think it was becouse of the soil mayb?


I wouldn't say so bud. I use a coco with added feed and grow seeds in it. I am sure that light being to close, lack of water, or over water (which is easy)


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks for that mate!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2010)

DST

S-T-I-C-K-Y!!!


cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Aug 26, 2010)

new freshness!!!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 26, 2010)

Well DST i got mine when are we germing??? I also went to Denver so i figured i would go to my favorite place Broadway Wellness. I picked up a Green Crack(They changed the name to Green Crush) and a Qwirkle  CANT WAIT till these two get big. What is good storage for seeds? temp wise or does it not really matter they can just sit in my roll up box? Ill have some pics coming in 2.5


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2010)

two headband clones
put in the ground yesterday


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 26, 2010)

Heres my pics I moved my Blueberry Dwarf downstairs into the tent along with the Durban Poison and the Purple God Bud I just wanna get these outta here so i can start my Green Crack and Querkle Im sure they would love that 600w instead of that T5










Green Crack 




Querkle





and a Group shot before some got moved


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 26, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Well DST i got mine when are we germing??? I also went to Denver so i figured i would go to my favorite place Broadway Wellness. I picked up a Green Crack(They changed the name to Green Crush) and a Qwirkle  CANT WAIT till these two get big. What is good storage for seeds? temp wise or does it not really matter they can just sit in my roll up box? Ill have some pics coming in 2.5


I was jealous till walked 2 my mailbox... ...and theres alot of people still in flower like myself so i think its gonna be a lil minute..and others havent even got theres yet..


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2010)

still waiting here... 

Hotsause, you should love the querkle. I LOVED mine. Sweet smoke, hearty plant, and yeilded quite well. Mmmmmmm.... querkle.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> still waiting here...


Spoke too soon. Went off to the post office and what did I find... MAGIC BEANS!!!! WOOO HOOOOO


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> still waiting here...
> Hotsause, you should love the querkle. I LOVED mine. Sweet smoke, hearty plant, and yeilded quite well.  Mmmmmmm.... querkle.


I cant wait for the Querkle to start flowering i saw it and was LIKE O HELL YES I WANT SOME SOUR GRAPE SKITTLE TASTING SMOKE lol since they are my caregivers i got them for 10 dollars i was gonna get a Sour Grape and a Chem dog but i dont wanna take on more then i can handle. My Carbon Filter and Inline fan should be here on the 30th it feels pretty hot in my tent but i dont feel like taking my temp gauge down there its all the way upstairs lol and Grats Jig  anybody have any good news on how green crack grows and yields and what kind of Phenos there are


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 26, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I cant wait for the Querkle to start flowering i saw it and was LIKE O HELL YES I WANT SOME SOUR GRAPE SKITTLE TASTING SMOKE lol since they are my caregivers i got them for 10 dollars i was gonna get a Sour Grape and a Chem dog but i dont wanna take on more then i can handle. My Carbon Filter and Inline fan should be here on the 30th it feels pretty hot in my tent but i dont feel like taking my temp gauge down there its all the way upstairs lol and Grats Jig  anybody have any good news on how green crack grows and yields and what kind of Phenos there are


I just harvested Green Crack check out my link on the bottom.


----------



## justlearning73 (Aug 26, 2010)

hey everyone, 
Been awhile since I have been on, between work and my sons football. I am having some issues with my ladies. Can you guys check out my pics and let me know what you think? I am at a loss. 
They are about 3 feet tall 
600 watt HPS
5 gallon buckets filled with Foxfarm Ocean forest.
They are currently 1 month into flower
The fat one is a G-13 the skinny one is a Chocolate tai.
I have been using the following for ferts:
Byanicare cal-mag 2-0-0
Foxfarm tiger bloom 2-8-2
Foxfarm Grow big 6-4-4

It is weird on the Choco any leaf not attached to a bud is doing this. I don&#8217;t feed all thetime. I tried the cal mag thinking I had a mag def. But nothing has changed it is only getting worse. My PH is between 6.5 and 7. I use mostly rain water when I have it. Been a little dry here lately so have been setting tap water out to air out all the nasty bits. Temp is any where from 72 up to 88 max. I would say on average it has been about 80 to 82. Any advise you can offer is greatly appreciated. The choco says 9 to 12 weeks to harvest and the G is only about 8 to 9 weeks. So I am half way there and the buds look awesome.
This just started couple of weeks ago and has continued to get worse.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 26, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> I just harvested Green Crack check out my link on the bottom.


 That is beautiful im glad i picked that strain i think i saw your forum before and thats why i chose her.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2010)

Extrema at 46 days

View attachment 1121885View attachment 1121884View attachment 1121878View attachment 1121879

View attachment 1121880


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice glass Gnone Grown, long time no see bud!!!

Glad the bean fairy seems to be doing it's job. Any probs just holler, a couple of the lads have had smashed up ones turn up....boohoo.



justlearning73 said:


> hey everyone,
> Been awhile since I have been on, between work and my sons football. I am having some issues with my ladies. Can you guys check out my pics and let me know what you think? I am at a loss.
> They are about 3 feet tall
> 600 watt HPS
> ...


Hey JL, Well they are looking mighty fine. One thing you find with different strains, around midway (normally 4 weeks or so) fan leaves start being shed from the plant. If you have vegged your plant well and it has been happy through this period the plant will benefit greatly, then after some time the plant will revert its energies to different areas of the plant. I am looking at the leaves around your buds and thinking, nice!!!! Fan leaves can go through flower and imo not something to overlly stress about....potentially all it means is that more energy is pumped into the bud!



curious old fart said:


> Extrema at 46 days
> 
> View attachment 1121885View attachment 1121884View attachment 1121878View attachment 1121879
> 
> ...


Nice cof!!!

Have a good day folks,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

so whats the word when can we get to poppin the DOG KUSH!?!?!? im fiending to get em popped.

[youtube]Yfr-Ejje9TU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

whose driving the ganja bus????


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

I think we need a roll call

Don
Jig
Hotsause
Silverfiend
cof
HeadsUp
1BMM
Genuity - ?
MR West ?
Whodatnation - ?
Interga - sent late ?
DST....yup!

So a few to go and we are all good.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

sound off like you've got a pair 600!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

Im here but my dogs missing lol


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 27, 2010)

Present and accounted for. My D-OG can poop bigger nugs than your D-OG. I have a secret weapon I'll be using when we start...bacon. What DOG doesn't like bacon? Well my gumby hash making experiment turned out well. Unfortunately the hashish isn't all that great. It's kind of what I was expecting since it was mostly fan leaves. However, I cannot argue with the amount it yielded. The next time I make some I'll post up some pics of the process as I do it, and it's really simple.

I'm three and a half weeks into flowering and the frost is starting to appear. Also my accidental clone, read as I snapped off a tip when trying to supercrop it, has finally rooted. I removed the mason jar I was using for a humidity dome and this morning she's still looking good. Another og18 x skunk to add to the collection. I think I'll keep her here for a few weeks and them move her outside to my buddy's yard to keep my other girl company.


----------



## justlearning73 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks DST. Yeah they are packing on buds for sure and they smell so nice. I am going to have to prop up the Choco as it is getting top heavy. This go round is much better than my first grow. My first grow my plants only got to about 8 inches. They each turned into a bud but the smoke was kinda weak. I am putting my Crimea Blue into start flowering today. I figure if i put one in every month it should work out well. Oh by the way all my clones came out fine. Damn it was easy. I dont know why i was so worried. Well off to work talk to you guys later.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Present and accounted for. My D-OG can poop bigger nugs than your D-OG. I have a secret weapon I'll be using when we start...bacon. What DOG doesn't like bacon? Well my gumby hash making experiment turned out well. Unfortunately the hashish isn't all that great. It's kind of what I was expecting since it was mostly fan leaves. However, I cannot argue with the amount it yielded. The next time I make some I'll post up some pics of the process as I do it, and it's really simple.
> 
> I'm three and a half weeks into flowering and the frost is starting to appear. Also my accidental clone, read as I snapped off a tip when trying to supercrop it, has finally rooted. I removed the mason jar I was using for a humidity dome and this morning she's still looking good. Another og18 x skunk to add to the collection. I think I'll keep her here for a few weeks and them move her outside to my buddy's yard to keep my other girl company.


Looks pretty damn good HU!! Better than smoking fan leaves for sure!!!



justlearning73 said:


> Thanks DST. Yeah they are packing on buds for sure and they smell so nice. I am going to have to prop up the Choco as it is getting top heavy. This go round is much better than my first grow. My first grow my plants only got to about 8 inches. They each turned into a bud but the smoke was kinda weak. I am putting my Crimea Blue into start flowering today. I figure if i put one in every month it should work out well. Oh by the way all my clones came out fine. Damn it was easy. I dont know why i was so worried. Well off to work talk to you guys later.


Yeh, clones are easy unless you leave them with your mate to kill, hahaha. Good darts JL, keep it going bud.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im here but my dogs missing lol


Got my dog under control now, naughty lill bitch ran off on me lol. Bring on the buds>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 27, 2010)

Top of the morning 600. Snapped a few pics of my ever growing head stash. And a few of my artistic stone work just completed yesterday. Finally got time to build the temp room and get tese lil doggies crackingD you da man. 

[youtube]HyYErKw5Iq8&feature[/youtube]


Super Skunk cola.


SS


WW ready to get jarred.


Top to bottom. Strawberry Kush, Super Skunk, Trainwreck, Strawberry Haze, Super Skunk, White Widow, Super Skunk, Cheese. 

Going to go smoke me some right now. Peace 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Top of the morning 600. Snapped a few pics of my ever growing head stash. And a few of my artistic stone work just completed yesterday. Finally got time to build the temp room and get tese lil doggies crackingD you da man.
> 
> [youtube]HyYErKw5Iq8&feature[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Badmans Coffeeshop is now open!!!! Nice as!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 27, 2010)

Shit yeah D. I get the good gear locally when it comes in so i got plenty of varieties at all times. Although I dont sell. I do help out a few close buds of mine but other than that i smoke it hahaha. 

For some reason I couldnt get my stone pics to post. I try again later. peace 1bmm


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 27, 2010)

So DST i do not know if i missed a post on it but how exactly are we doing this? I think i might pop one right now but ill be at my 6 plant limit 3 Veg 3 Flowering
Plus this would be my first time germing a seed i dont want to fail miserably lol


----------



## tbackdog (Aug 27, 2010)

plant growth regulator http://growbigbud.webs.com/


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2010)

My D-OG is at a friends house but on its way home to papa lol hes kinda holding it hostage untill I give him some cuts... but Im in for sure! D- you da man.

LOL HS you dont want a seed fail on your hands! try germing some shwag seed before you go with the real deal, thats if you can find seeded shwag in the great state of C.O


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 27, 2010)

i have 2 seeds one i found in some Purple Urkle and the other is from some Lifesafer. Ill try those out first


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So DST i do not know if i missed a post on it but how exactly are we doing this? I think i might pop one right now but ill be at my 6 plant limit 3 Veg 3 Flowering
> Plus this would be my first time germing a seed i dont want to fail miserably lol


We were going to wait until everyone was right. But if you want to go for it I ain't gonna stop you, lol. I think we are only waiting on Genuity and Integra.



whodatnation said:


> My D-OG is at a friends house but on its way home to papa lol hes kinda holding it hostage untill I give him some cuts... but Im in for sure! D- you da man.


Sweet bru!!!



Hotsause said:


> i have 2 seeds one i found in some Purple Urkle and the other is from some Lifesafer. Ill try those out first


We'll keep ya right HS don't worry.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 27, 2010)

DST-what happen 2 thelma  ..i guess she will go into the spring lineup hopefully...i built a mom cab yesterday..im so proud of myself..saved 100 dollars over buying a tent..i gues u can say i built a D-OG house..lol


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> DST-what happen 2 thelma  ..i guess she will go into the spring lineup hopefully...i built a mom cab yesterday..im so proud of myself..saved 100 dollars over buying a tent..i gues u can say i built a D-OG house..lol


Stonedness I guess. It's in hand bru. soz!

I was given 4 Kush seeds from my mate at the Grey Area, that also came from some OG Kush (seemingly DNA's, but it;s never been on the menu.) So should I grow one alongside the DOG?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2010)

DST

Go for it.
The more, the merrier.


cof


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Stonedness I guess. It's in hand bru. soz!
> 
> I was given 4 Kush seeds from my mate at the Grey Area, that also came from some OG Kush (seemingly DNA's, but it;s never been on the menu.) So should I grow one alongside the DOG?


Yea and for comparison..im 40+ days into flower with one and shes about 3 inches shy of 5 feet now with bag..i KNO its a sativa dominant pheno..and she started 2 flower way after the others but shes going strong now..


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 27, 2010)

hey hows it going evry one. well i cud do with some advise wich seeds are best for a first grow except bagseeds rearly every get them here in uk


----------



## dadio161 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my girls I currently have growing . Middle of week 4 .


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 27, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey hows it going evry one. well i cud do with some advise wich seeds are best for a first grow except bagseeds rearly every get them here in uk


Try armageddon from homegrown fantaseeds. I'm growing some now and they are very easy to grow. I'm expecting my largest yield yet.


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

oJUICEBOXo said:


> Try armageddon from homegrown fantaseeds. I'm growing some now and they are very easy to grow. I'm expecting my largest yield yet.


sound advice, I really like the homegrownfanta seeds bank. My first bought seeds were nirvanas bubblelicious which were really good to learn on


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 27, 2010)

...600 Watt magic! Harvest time!  GHS, Trainwreck. 

View attachment 1123494View attachment 1123493View attachment 1123492View attachment 1123491View attachment 1123490


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought we were using arms for size comparisen??? Top bannanas tho very jelous lol


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> I thought we were using arms for size comparisen??? Top bannanas tho very jelous lol


hahahaha...thanks bro.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 27, 2010)

DNA-sour K..shit had the longest hairs in this world..DNA OG..thats a 5ft tent..and WWxBB that has a bud growing from the leaf....

TRich u the man..u using 2x600 tho so i cant compare...kiss-ass...YET!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> DST-what happen 2 thelma  ..i guess she will go into the spring lineup hopefully...i built a mom cab yesterday..im so proud of myself..saved 100 dollars over buying a tent..i gues u can say i built a D-OG house..lol


LOLLOLOLOLOOLLOLOLOLOLOLOL1 thats all I have to say hey 1bmm nice selection man thast supa tight!

oh and trich fiend very impressive thats from 2 600? 12/12 clone?


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to Dadio and Juicebox...although I am not sure if Juicebox is gonna let his nuts out that bag, lol. We shall see. 

Great news!!! The neighbours are not coming round for a "Neighbourhood party" tonight at my house, so I won't have to "Anne Frank" my clones and seedlings into a secret cupboard after all...thank fuk! 

Off to give the girls some breakfast.....laters

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

everybody klilling it in thbe 600 lately! super frost from COF! heads up and DST rockin with the hash. 
mason man your mos def bad ass bro what a line up!

trich fiend well rteally what can you say to someone using buckets for a size comparison. epic bro!!

good weekend 600 bongs for breakfast anyone???


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everybody klilling it in thbe 600 lately! super frost from COF! heads up and DST rockin with the hash.
> mason man your mos def bad ass bro what a line up!
> 
> trich fiend well rteally what can you say to someone using buckets for a size comparison. epic bro!!
> ...


Morning Don, sampled a joint of Chemchiesel this morning while feeding the ladies. Okay for a few days in the jar, little bit of a cheesey tinge to it with some fuel undertones....we shall see what it's likle after a proper cure. Just uploading an epic update in the journal. will share with the 600 as well.

Have a good day, who you guys playing Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

wolves this after at 3, i reckon we'll takem no probs ive already been to the bookies.fiver to win 2 bar carrol for a double. 

gonna chief my last nugget of cali O nd hit the tent for some sexing , hopefully no more boys in there.... reading that back sounds so so wrong hahaah 

i grew the cheisel a while back n didnt think all that much to it but i deffo got the more deisel dom side, sounds like you have too. deffo pasaable just not cheese


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wolves this after at 3, i reckon we'll takem no probs ive already been to the bookies.fiver to win 2 bar carrol for a double.
> 
> gonna chief my last nugget of cali O nd hit the tent for some sexing , hopefully no more boys in there.... reading that back sounds so so wrong hahaah
> 
> i grew the cheisel a while back n didnt think all that much to it but i deffo got the more deisel dom side, sounds like you have too. deffo pasaable just not cheese


Well good luck today!

This is a cross that a guy done with Chemdawg and Chiesel, now to be called Chemchiesel....bud formation is a bit like cheese...hahaha...

well here's the update from my journal...sorry, just a cut and paste, but it'll save people coming to my journal and having to look there...I guess.





I put the headbands I had outdoor into the cab becasue there was room and the weather has been shite! And now the sun is out, doh! Still fairly cloudy though. The COXHB and Oscar are too big to go into the cab so theey remain outside. No floods today which is nice. I also put the Casey Jones back that had been greenflied and put into exile. She seemed to herm herself and has a few seeds for sure!!! A lot of the lower buds have gone to seed. 

I have not really given Thelma the attention she deserves so today is a bit of a Thelma fest She's 10 weeks and I will flush next week I think. Then chop in a couple. The caseys are at 6 weeks so they should come down at the same time all being well.

So here goes:

*THELMA (headband)*
**
**
**









*The Casey Jones (from seed)*



This is what happens when your lady falls asleep against the cool tube







One of the Casey nugs I think has been seeded

More seeded CJ


*Little Dog (Puppy) Kush*


*Oscar clone*


*DPQ seedlings* and a seed I found in my *Blackjack*...interested to see what it brings. (they are green, the light is just making them look a bit hungry...honest,lol)


As I said before, the *cheese BX2* seems to clone like a dream. They don't even go that yellow either...great stuff!!! 



*And the 3 cheese clones* at the front all repotted and happy..


*And a group shot of the clones* (big ones are Cheese BX2 left, CJ right)


*The seedlings* ( Exodus Blue Widow, Dog kushes, OG Kush, Thelma's, DPQ's and a blackjack thing!) as you can see, the DPQ's are nice and green


*Some Blackjack I chopped at 10 weeks*


*And looking in now:*



And....I just though this was quite a cool shot....


 and  and  to all,

DST


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 28, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> TRich u the man..u using 2x600 tho so i cant compare...kiss-ass...YET!!


...thanks bro. I'm still tweaking things in, always looking for a better crop. 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> trich fiend well, really what can you say to someone using buckets for a size comparison. epic bro!!
> 
> good weekend 600 bongs for breakfast anyone???


...hahaha, I figured the 5 gallon bucket would put you right there. Thanks bro.



whodatnation said:


> oh and trich fiend very impressive thats from 2 600? 12/12 clone?


...yes sir, 2 600 HPS, straight into flowering from rooting clone. Thankx.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Well good luck today!
> 
> This is a cross that a guy done with Chemdawg and Chiesel, now to be called Chemchiesel....bud formation is a bit like cheese...hahaha...
> 
> ...


 
...looking good and tasty DST.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 28, 2010)

...I have a pretty good experiment going on here, using (600w)_Optilume_ verses (600w)_ Lumatek_ bulbs, and plant #'s under each if my fellow 600 growers are interested  >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/361925-my-bulbs-plant-experiment.html


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 28, 2010)

Well boys, it looks like the trichlone fiend has raised the stakes. Fiend man, should we just start calling you Cardinal Cola? I recognize the outfit, I went to catholic school for ten years. Do you have a connection with the man upstairs and he gives you holy nutes or something? Impressive, what else can I say?

DST, nice man, I like your style. It might not be all peaches and cream living in 'the dam' but it sure looks like you found your little slice of heaven. One other thing, you mentin the Gray Area, what exactly is that?

Good job guys, if my girls weren't asleep, I would show them the latest round of pics from the six hundred so they know what they have to do to even be in the competition with some of you guys on here.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Well boys, it looks like the trichlone fiend has raised the stakes. Fiend man, should we just start calling you Cardinal Cola? I recognize the outfit, I went to catholic school for ten years. Do you have a connection with the man upstairs and he gives you holy nutes or something? Impressive, what else can I say?


 
..thanks for the kind words bro. Actually, that's Georg Carlin dressed as a Cardinal...hahahahahaha, I went to catholic elementry/jr. high myself. Agnostic/fundamentalist myself, no pun intended....I use the Lucas Formula.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 28, 2010)

What is it about people who go to catholic school only to turn out not believing a thing they were taught for so many years? I thought he looked familiar. I even worked for the catholic church for a few years, what an eye opener that experience was, meanest people I ever worked for. It must have been that first day when they found out I went to catholic school and then proceeded to tell them I don't believe in nor practice the religion. I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a question for those who have mothers because I've never had one.

As usual I try to read up on the subject I'm approaching and not go into a project blindly, but there is nothing like hands on experience, so, with that in mind, how do you guys get a mother going, or more accurately, how do you keep her going?

I'll be starting two different strains from feminized seed. One will be the supposed og#18 and I have yet to decide upon the other. I want another indica dominant strain that is just plain old kickass what the hell was I just doing or thinking kind of stone. I'm looking for something with a short flowering time, eight weeks and done, clones well and has good yield. Is that asking too much? All suggestions are welcome. I will be using one gallon grow bags and cramming as many as possible under my lights. I'm going for a six month perpetual. I've not done any cloning, any mother starting or keeping or a perpetual before, any and all help and suggestions are welcome. How long before I can start taking cuttings from these plants? I made a twelve site cloner, how often should I be putting cuttings under the lights and how long does it take to get to the point when I put four cutting under the lights, I'm taking four cuttings out from under the lights cause they are finished? I'm the type of person I learn better from watching a demonstration while listening to an explanation of why this and that is being done. Show me the pictures.

Seriously, any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.

Piss from 65 days of 12/12
Total Weight: 14oz 6g
Aroma: A very nice mix of oranges, citris, and musk. Has a little bite that almost burns your nose a little.
Taste: Getting closer to the small, definetly citris undertones, but needs more curing.
High: A weak but balanced high/stone, my guess is 10-12%thc
















And the Blue Kush is coming down this weekend. I already dehydrated a sample of that and that was as strong as the Blue Kush I have had jarring for 6 months. So Im pretty stoked about this chop. The Dehydrator always kills some potency(10-20%) and the fact that it was just as strong leads me to believe this run will be even stronger than the previous run, this may be due to the SnowStorm Ultra. I am glad its coming down to, I forgot how much the smell on this gorl get out of control towards the end of flower. 2 Cap1 ozone generators in the garage dont even make a dent in the smell. So here they are.

Blue Kush day 75 of 12/12
CO2 ppm: 1500
Rm Temp: 80F
RH: 45-55%
PH: 5.7-6.1
PPM's: 550-600
Res Temp: 67-70F


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 28, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 1123522View attachment 1123521View attachment 1123520
> DNA-sour K..shit had the longest hairs in this world..DNA OG..thats a 5ft tent..and WWxBB that has a bud growing from the leaf....
> 
> TRich u the man..u using 2x600 tho so i cant compare...kiss-ass...YET!!


 Hows your Sour Kush smell? I pulled off a dead leaf that was dried up at the bottom of mine, rolled it in my fingers and got a mix fruit smell, like cantaloupe and mangos or something like that.

A ? for DST- What company seed company did you get your Black Jack from?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Hows your Sour Kush smell? I pulled off a dead leaf that was dried up at the bottom of mine, rolled it in my fingers and got a mix fruit smell, like cantaloupe and mangos or something like that.
> 
> A ? for DST- What company seed company did you get your Black Jack from?


I was thinking 2 myself that this should have a smell..theres no smell really..and the little smell is kinda fruity..when it starts 2 bud more well see...DNA renamed there headband SOUR KUSH


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2010)

SIGH I SEEM TO PISS MYSELF OFF once again i forgot to open a jar and Spider web looking mold everywhere.................... Seems like im losing my whole harvest after the curing begins.... Guess ill make more damn hash.
I have about 4 Big balls of Hash, Some hash in the fridge waiting to get strained and still 4 mason jars to drain out guess at least i got the hash making part down lol. As for me germing some seeds i am holding off till these ones in flower are done i cant handle anymore. My Grow tent is HOT AS HELL i cant wait for the filter and fan to get here.
What is the best way to set it up i heard Carbon Filter>Ducting>600w>Ducting>InlineFan out? I want it to be as effective as possible at Odor Control and Sucking the hot air out


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 28, 2010)

Thats how mine is setup....works great.....I use a cool tube(airtight hookup)....if you use a standard air cooled reflector make sure it is airtight....if not stinky(yummy)unfiltered air from the tent will pull through the reflector and out into wherever your exhaust is vented to.......one way to remedy this if you dont have a cooltube is to leave one side of the reflector open and go reflector><duct out tent><fan ontop of filter pulling air from tent and pushing through filter...this way works(some will say no) but you dont have a prefilter before the air hits the carbon.....it makes filter replacement(rebuild) more frequent.....hope this helps


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have a question for those who have mothers because I've never had one.
> 
> As usual I try to read up on the subject I'm approaching and not go into a project blindly, but there is nothing like hands on experience, so, with that in mind, how do you guys get a mother going, or more accurately, how do you keep her going?
> 
> ...


1BMM our good old Cougar lover (jokes) seemed to have a thing with developing Mothers. I am sure he put a post up linking to a nice pictrorial threads in our 600 thread somewhere. Basically you are topping, the topping, then topping, producing mutliple sites for clong. I generally have two main branches and take cuts from there.
There is also soemthing to be said for almost Bonsai-ing your month plants. Keeping them in smaller pots...the article reveals all....just need to find the article in the Thread....search under Mother plant and 1BMM posts...



Integra21 said:


> Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.
> 
> Piss from 65 days of 12/12
> Total Weight: 14oz 6g
> ...


Sorry to hear about the lack in potency Integra! I nearly pooped myself when I saw the Pinchers eyes looking at me under the table hehe.
Hopefully the diesel will give you the dunt you want!!! sounds like it.



Outdoorindica said:


> Hows your Sour Kush smell? I pulled off a dead leaf that was dried up at the bottom of mine, rolled it in my fingers and got a mix fruit smell, like cantaloupe and mangos or something like that.
> 
> A ? for DST- What company seed company did you get your Black Jack from?


I got them from Sweet Seeds I think....I guess there are a few different strains of Blackjack around...I have seen some of them actually purpling up a bit. This is a def good grower for commercial growers. Easy to grow, clones in a minute, and really doesn't need much attention! Not my favourite smoke though to be honest.



silverhazefiend said:


> I was thinking 2 myself that this should have a smell..theres no smell really..and the little smell is kinda fruity..when it starts 2 bud more well see...DNA renamed there headband SOUR KUSH


DNA, they make me laugh sometimes...wtf, lol



Hotsause said:


> SIGH I SEEM TO PISS MYSELF OFF once again i forgot to open a jar and Spider web looking mold everywhere.................... Seems like im losing my whole harvest after the curing begins.... Guess ill make more damn hash.
> I have about 4 Big balls of Hash, Some hash in the fridge waiting to get strained and still 4 mason jars to drain out guess at least i got the hash making part down lol. As for me germing some seeds i am holding off till these ones in flower are done i cant handle anymore. My Grow tent is HOT AS HELL i cant wait for the filter and fan to get here.
> What is the best way to set it up i heard Carbon Filter>Ducting>600w>Ducting>InlineFan out? I want it to be as effective as possible at Odor Control and Sucking the hot air out


Hotsause, you will never do that again is my guess!!! Burping is essential at least 3-4 times per day in the first week or two...sorry lad.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Thats how mine is setup....works great.....I use a cool tube(airtight hookup)....if you use a standard air cooled reflector make sure it is airtight....if not stinky(yummy)unfiltered air from the tent will pull through the reflector and out into wherever your exhaust is vented to.......one way to remedy this if you dont have a cooltube is to leave one side of the reflector open and go reflector><duct out tent><fan ontop of filter pulling air from tent and pushing through filter...this way works(some will say no) but you dont have a prefilter before the air hits the carbon.....it makes filter replacement(rebuild) more frequent.....hope this helps


Good info lad!!!

Happy Sunday peeps.

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

My desktop calander for the weekend


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 29, 2010)

DST said:


> My desktop calander for the weekend


Thats pretty damn funny.....what is that???? is it a Far Side calander??


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have a question for those who have mothers because I've never had one.
> 
> As usual I try to read up on the subject I'm approaching and not go into a project blindly, but there is nothing like hands on experience, so, with that in mind, how do you guys get a mother going, or more accurately, how do you keep her going?
> 
> ...


Hey Headsup my pal. Like DST said to start a mother you just start by topping the plant. Then as it will produce more terminal leaders ( branches ) you top them aswell. And repeat the process as many times as you desire. The more you top the shoots the more availible cuttings there will be to clone. Somewhere in my posts i put i link to an article from another site. Its was hella informative. Ill see if I can find it for you. It covers everything youd ever want to know about raising a mother. Good luck brother. 




Integra21 said:


> Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.
> 
> Piss from 65 days of 12/12
> Total Weight: 14oz 6g
> ...


MY god Integra. Your setup is inspirational. I mean its not a large setup but your hauling some serious nuggage from it. Just fantastic work man. 



As for me peeps I got a wild hair up my ass and am remodeling not only my grow rooms haha but me whole house. I dont want to have anything to do but grow me weeds this winter. Put down a nice hardwood floor yesterday. That should help keep the moisture from seeping through my floor boards haha. Seriously its become a problem.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 29, 2010)

The Bluecheese Harvest
16 ladies under the Optilume = 1,260 grams wet
20 ladies under the Lumatek = 1,428 grams wet

...quite a difference from the Trainwrecks yield , huh fellas.  
...all is well, it's pure filthy, sticky, icky, ooie, gooie, dank ass shit though...

For all of us 600w lovers, here's an experiment thread focused on plant #'s and bulb differences I made , you'll might dig >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/361925-my-bulbs-plant-experiment.html


----------



## justlearning73 (Aug 29, 2010)

1BMM if you wouldnt mind sending that deal about the mothers to me as well. I tried to search as DST said but couldnt find it. What I was doing was taking the side branches and using them. It worked well, but waiting for the side branches took a while.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2010)

Trichome fiend

Thanks for the bulb information, I'm sure there will be a flurry of bulb
purchases because of your excellant report
Plus it highlights your beautiful grows.
Keep up the good work!


cof


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 29, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Trichome fiend
> 
> Thanks for the bulb information, I'm sure there will be a flurry of bulb
> purchases because of your excellant report
> ...


...pay'n it forward bro...and, thank you.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2010)

Good morning guys. Just want to say some damn fine work going on in the six hundred.

Thanks guys for the mother info, from everything I could gather it's basically a topping party to create a mother. Masonman if you could find that thread it would be greatly appreciated. My skills for searching for something on RIU seem to be lacking.

Great job guys, the porn is beautiful.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good morning guys. Just want to say some damn fine work going on in the six hundred.
> 
> Thanks guys for the mother info, from everything I could gather it's basically a topping party to create a mother. Masonman if you could find that thread it would be greatly appreciated. My skills for searching for something on RIU seem to be lacking.
> 
> Great job guys, the porn is beautiful.


Was racking my brains about where 1BMM had posted that info, done several searches on this thread (it's pretty large so takes a while) couldn't find nowt. So checked our Badmans first journal and found this, Bonsai Moms - http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31919

And this is the post from the thread, no. 96: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/304074-1badmasonmans-3rd-grow-1st-journal-3.html

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Thats pretty damn funny.....what is that???? is it a Far Side calander??


Scott Hilburn : The Argyle sweater: http://www.theargylesweater.com/


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 29, 2010)

This may be the hugest post i ever tried to copy pate so hopefully all works out. 

Heres the guide that i leaned my techniques from. Good reading.

*ALL ABOUT BONSAI MOMS*

This article was originally written by OG member Oldtimer1, and it has already been partially posted in the grow faq submissions thread but I feel it would be helpful to post the entire article with the pictures included. Hope somebody finds this and it helps 

*Part 1* 
*MAKING, MAINTAINING, AND RENOVATING BONSAI MOMS*


This Article was originally published at overgrow.com 27/6/2000. Revised and archived 20/10/03 by Oldtimer1. 
Now we will deal with every aspect of the care and maintenance of Mums including root and branch pruning as well as the renovation on an old mother well past her sell by date.

"Tired of huge unwieldy mothers that take up too much space? As I've shown before, a fully established bonsai mum only takes 8 inches x 8 inches."

This bonsai mother, if well fed, produce 10 to 30 good cuttings every 14 days under an HID or every 20 days under fluorescent shop light. This means a 4 ft x 2 ft shoplight with 18 Mums, could produce an output of over 9500 cuttings a year. 


Typical Bonsai Mum


We are not talking about intensive production here but it shows just how flexible and efficient the system can be. What it does for the connoisseur is allow them to keep a good selection of varieties in a relatively small space. If you don't fancy growing one for 6 months or a year it doesn't matter. All she will need is regular maintenance.

Lets start with Mumming up a plant from a rooted cutting, once again this is simple. You will find that with every batch of cuttings a few will stand out, being sturdier and generally looking better all round, pick one or two of these to make your Mums, not some wimpy left over reject. Remember this mum will provide you with cuttings 4 to 18 times a year for the next 3 to 15 years, so only the best will do. Pick a fully rooted through cutting from the plug tray and pot on into a 2.5 inch square pot. I find square pots much easier to deal with when it comes to root pruning, as you will see later.

Grow it on for a few days so it can start rooting through then trim its top back to leave 3 or 4 side shoots. 





These little branches to be will make the main framework of your Mum. Ideally as they grow they should form an open cup shape. The top 2 will grow the fastest and when they get to about 5 inches pinch or snip out their growing tips to just above a leaf node. This will allow the second pair to catch up in a day or so, then pinch them out as well. This will encourage side shoots to form, any that grow into the central cup shaped space pinch out.

You will now have 6 to 8 leading shoots coming up. When they reach 4 to 6 inches they can be taken as your first set of cuttings. You cut them back to just above the first leaf node of the new growth. So after the cuttings have been taken the mum is only a tiny bit larger than the last time she was cut back but the main branches will be starting to get thicker.

Now is the time to move up to the next pot size and a 3 inch sq is ideal. The next set of leading shoots will tend to be 12 to 16, plus there will be others coming up from lower nodes so in total there may be 30 or more. Any really thin ones or any growing into the centre either cut back to one node or remove altogether.


In the picture above from the left:- [one], is the trimmed cutting from above. [two], Has had 2 sets of cuttings taken off and is more than ready to move to a 3 inch pot. As you can see it is a little short of N showing its better to move after only taking one set of cuttings. [three] in a 3 inch pot 12 cuttings have been taken with 2 left on to show where to cut back to. [four] is a five year old Mum that has just had 32 cuttings taken off and could do with some more small twiggy bits removed. She is in a 1 litre pot and has been since she was 3 months old.


Note how all have an open centre, this allows light to both the centre and the outside. It will fill in between taking cuttings but if pruned back to this form, makes better and more even growth giving more good cuttings each time. Water only is used while forming the Mums and no fertiliser. It is not until they are in their final 1 litre pots and a set or two of cuttings have been taken that feeding starts.


*The general care and maintenance for fully formed mother plants.*

The Mums need just enough fertiliser to keep them healthy. Feed of half strength fertiliser twice a month, using say a 6-2-4 fish mix as about right [its not critical]! This keeps them in good general health but doesn't over feed them. If you want faster production at any point change to a full strength feed once or twice. Every 2 to 4 weeks a new batch of cuttings are taken even if they are not needed and just put in the worm bin. You can think of it as being like having to mow the lawn and keeps the mum the same size and form for years. Because so much is taken away they can get short of macro nutrients so every month or so give them a foliar spray using maxicrop. Judge this by how the plants are looking not by a time table.

One of the main things that all growers need to learn is regular close observation. To know when they are healthy and need nothing to the first signs of deficiencies appearing. The one thing they may run short of is magnesium even if dolomite lime is used in the compost, this is easily dealt with by one watering plus a foliar spray, using 1 ounce of Epsom salts dissolved in a gallon of water.

They will need root pruning once or twice a year. This depends on how intensively they are fed and how good your water quality is. Despite what is normally quoted it is virtually impossible to flush out salt build up from a root ball. A temporary over fertilisation yes but the gradual crystallisation of salts and carbonate deposits no! If your water supply is heavily contaminated with minerals I recommend a small Reverse-Osmosis filter to clean your water for both your Mums and your production plants.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Now root pruning and Mum renovation. "

The method of root pruning is the same for routine maintenance or renovation.

Here we are dealing with a 7 year-old mum that hasn't been root trimmed for nearly a year. I have deliberately neglected her for the last 10 weeks for purposes of showing you the recovery. She has been on a diet of R/O water only, no other feed of any sort. This is to show you how tough Cannabis is and how far you can let things slide and still get a mum back into productivity. Its not a recommended practice and continual abuse like this will eventually kill a mum. 



As you can see there is little residual fertiliser left in the compost. It is what we call spent (worn out). The first thing we do is trim back nearly all the top growth back to the main framework branches. Leaving one or two tiny shoots at the tip of each branch to draw sap and keep the branch alive. If all the shoots and buds are removed, 99 times out of a 100 die back sets in-- and once that starts the whole plant usually dies within a month or two. It doesn't matter if the small shoots are yellow from lacking N, they will soon start to grow and green up as the new roots start forming!

Next the rootball should have 3/4 of an inch cut off each side and an inch off the bottom. This reduces the 4.5 x 4.5 x 4.5 inch rootball to 3 x 3 x 3.5 inches high after the loose compost is scraped from the top. This means that two-thirds of the soil is being replaced. A good full strength organic compost is used when repotting and it only takes a day or two for the roots to really start growing into the new compost.





Set the bottom of the rootball on about 3/4 of an inch of compost then pack out the sides and finally cover the top with a 1/4 to 3/8 of an inch. This means the mum is planted round a 1/4 inch deeper every time root pruning is done about 1/2 an inch a year. In a couple of years from now I will cut down vertically and split the plant in two as the side branch will have a root system of its own. Using this method the roots are constantly being replaced and as well the main trunk replaced slowly. This seems to keep the Mums healthy for many years.


The second mother of our selected "ES" line lasted for just over 15 years using this method. Interestingly if you want to hold a plant long term in a small pot say a 2.5 inch sq this can be root pruned the same as the 1 litre plant but only taking off about 1/4 of an inch all round. I keep Dads in this pot size and some are over 5 years old.


NOTE: it is very important to make sure there are no voids or air gaps left when packing the sides, use a pencil or small dibber, fill slowly and firm lightly.

The last picture is 12 days after the root and top pruning- It tells it's own story! Already there are enough nice leaders to make 10 good cuttings. I have to admit to putting her under an sodium light to speed up her development and make this Issues deadline. Even so, the recovery wouldn't have taken much longer in the mum box.

Thats it you should have all the info you need to make and root cuttings in compost the make and maintain bonsai mother plants, its easy, give it a go! . 

_Last edited by guerilla1018; __07-21-2006__ at __07:01 AM__.. _




*ALL ABOUT BONSAI MOMS/MUMS PART 2*​ 
*TAKING CLONES FROM BONSAI MOMS*​ 
"A lot of interest has been shown in the methods we use to keep mother plants, how we make them, manage them and how we do our cuttings production." - Oldtimer1 1999. 
Article originally published at overgrow.com April 30 2000 this article is revised and archived 5/8/03​ 

This issue we will we will cover our soft tip cuttings system in detail and a brief outline about our mother plants! Every grower can get the same results by imitating our easy organic system.​ 


As an outline our mother plants are kept root restricted, i.e. using some standard bonsai methodology and techniques. It is an excellent method for keeping mother plants long term and has proved a very reliable system since we developed this method some 24 years ago. The longest a mother has lived like this without having to be replaced is just over 15 years. On average pure indicas need replacing every 3 years, hybrids every 4 to 5 years and pure sativas every 6 to 7 years! Of course it depends on the care they are given! Male plants can be kept in the same way and in fact will stand more abuse than mother plants.​ 

Clone, Mum and Dad box.
Its a double deck with 2 times 4ft x 2 ft lights each with 4 x 40w coolwhite fl lights Close up of tray top left 
270 rooted cuttings, in plugs ready to go into pots. Close up of top tray right 
100 cuttings at the start of rooting. ​ 



One of the big advantages using bonsai mother plants, is that each only needs a maximum of 8 x 8 inches. So a 2 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft high box with a 4 tube fluorescent shoplight can hold 9 mothers. We call the plants we keep Mums and Dads! Not to be confused with chrysanthemums (that bit is for you ChaCal).​ 

Some of the quotes I have read in High Times saying that you get genetic degeneration by keeping mother plants long term, this is total rubbish!​ 

Degeneration can certainly occur if a mother plant gets infected with a reversion virus. I will cover this later! The grass produced today from our mother plants is just as potent and smells just as good as when it was first grown out from seed many years ago. In fact it is better now, we have better lighting and superior growing techniques, allowing the clones to express their potential more fully. ​ 

I am going to start by showing you our largest mum, this time from above. She is in a 1-litre pot (the largest size used). With all the top growth pictured she is about 13 inches tall and ready to take cuttings. Inset is a cutting being clipped out see below.​ 


The type we take are small soft tip cuttings, 2.5 to 3.5 inches long. It is important that there is no lignification at all. When I first discussed this with friends on the net some 3 years ago was with some disbelief, and a lot of amusement at the idea of toothpick sized cuttings. How on earth was I going to get a decent crop of buds? Well, soft tip cuttings have an unrestricted growth potential and grow much faster than semi hard or fully lignified hard wood cuttings. At the end of the day we get a much higher crop weight using the soft tip cuttings.​ 
I use fine point scissors for trimming the plants, they are fast and easy to use. Quick enough to do 2 to 3 cuttings a minute. Forget the stories that they bruise the stem and cause rot, it's rubbish! They do need to be sharp, so buy a new pair and keep them just for this task. As far as hygiene is concerned, providing all you Mums are free of virus, simply put them through the dishwasher after every session to get rid of the sap build up. This keeps them free and easy to use. ​ 

How to prepare the cuttings​ 
Inserting cuttings and covering with bag​ 

*To Summarize*​ 
Preparing the cutting:-​ 

[one] - typical tip cutting ready to prepare.​ 

[two] - snip off the side shoot and leaf the node you want to root.​ 

[three] - cut just below the node you want to root.​ 

[four] - dip the trimmed node in rooting hormone.​ 
Inserting the cuttings:-​ 
-3.5 inch square pots are used to root in​ 

-Filled with half perlite and half universal compost or allmix​ 

-The mix is pre-soaked with water dosed with 1 ml of 35% or 2ml per litre of 17.5% H2O2 and 5 ml of maxicrop​ 

-Then the cuttings are dibbed in to the compost, 9 to 12 per pot​ 

-The dibbed cuttings are then watered in using a fine rose same mix as above to settle them in.​ 
-Cover with a plastic bag and put under constant 24-hour lighting​ 

-Preferably cool-white fluorescent lighting at 20 w per sq foot and a temperature of 75 degrees fahrenheit.​ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ 

*"There are a number of reasons for not rooting directly into plug trays."*
Lets look at what we need from a rooted cutting... We want one that is suited to growing in a confined space i.e. a pot. They are as closely matched as possible. To get good yields from a grow, uniformity is the rule. It is no good having one plant that produces 50 grams when its 2 neighbours only produce 15 grams each. They are identical stock but this is what is often seen in grow after grow. It is much better to try and get all the plants averaging 35 grams well within the capacity of the stock line of a plant that can make 50 grams. ​ 
Remember we are talking about growing in soil based or soilless compost mixes. The root type that the cutting produces is very important, lots of fine feeder roots are the ideal, anchor and tap roots are totally unwanted when growing in a pot. Remember the amount feeder root mass directly effects the potential crop weight​ 
The 3.5-inch pots are 4 inches high; the rooting mix is very open with low nutrient content. This encourages early taproot development. Not all the cuttings will have rooted at the same time, so when they are transferred to the plug trays the root balls are trimmed to the same size and the tap root is removed, this goes a long way towards equalising the clones. Once they are transferred as below they tend to stay pretty even and grow on rapidly. To show what we are looking for some equalised clones grown on and just put into flower. There are several varieties in this grow and there is not more than an inch or so between plants in each variety. They are placed by variety to make a stadium effect and make maximum use of light.​ 

Around ten days later the cuttings will have rooted through. The rootball is gently broken up, each cutting has its roots trimmed back to equalise the cuttings and make them fit the plug tray! Full strength peat or coir compost using organic base fertilisers, are used for this.​ 
Then they are put back in the Clone/Mother box for about 5/6 more days until thoroughly rooted through, this is very important at all stages of repotting! Fully rooted plants just jump ahead when moved on-- we have found that plants moved into bigger pots too early typically produce 25% to 30% less final crop weight! ​ 


Moving the rooted cuttings to plug trays.
Cuttings in plug trays a few days later ready to move on to their first pots.
Showing a cutting out of the plug tray, fully rooted out and ready to go.​ 

Cutting like this can be taken from any plants in veg. That's it you are ready to grow! ​


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm pics not loading up though. Heres the link that has the pics. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31919&highlight=bonsai+mom.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 29, 2010)

Ahh DST yep thats the one bru. Thanks for digging that up. Very informative read peeps. Off to building. Peace 1bmm


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 29, 2010)

Quick update of my grow....
View attachment 1125994View attachment 1125993


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 29, 2010)

hey. has any one grown in coco pro plus soil?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks again guys, a very interesting read. I've read several other times that roots can indeed be pruned. I was not however aware that you could and would want to cut the tap root.

Well my cloner is a bust. I bought a three hundred fifteen gallon an hour pump and it won't drive the mister/fogger heads, they just drip water out of them, no spray at all. The 'H' insert is made from three quarter pvc and the outlet from the pump is only a half inch. I'm thinking going from a half inch outlet to a three quarter pipe is losing too much pressure and the 'jets' just drip, not spray. Give me a few minutes and I'll get some pics up. To make a bad day even worse, I stopped at my vietnam vet buddy's house, we've had a ton of rain and high humidity the past few weeks, his plants are molding. He had to cut the top out of his nicest plant. Thankfully the one I have over there has such an open structure there are no signs of mold on it.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the problem is that the outlet from the pump is 1/2 inch going into 3/4 pvc. I think the pressure drop is too great. We hooked it up to a hose and it worked fine, misted like it was nobody's business, but hook it up to the 315 gph pump and all you get is drips. I am open to suggestions.

Masonman, that cinder block with the air stones sitting on top is starting to look better and better.

Do I buy another stronger pump to handle the pressure drop, or spend another six dollars for two more air stones and go with bubbleponics for cloning?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 29, 2010)

The Sour Kush and the Headband have different genetics, the headband is sour diesel x og, and the sour kush is sour diesel x bubba, or so says their advertisement.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=Sour+kush&specify=any&act=viewCat&Submit.x=14&Submit.y=4&Submit=Go
I wonder why they said it was the same, seems fishy, now I dont know what my sour kush I have growing is, is it sour diesl x og or bubba? Theres a fn difference, so frustrating. Either way it was free.
DST have you ever noticed a pheno of the Black Jack that has weak branching. Mine has the weakest branches I have ever seen, like I can brend them into a pretzel if I wanted to. Everything else I have has great branching, nice and strong, the Black Jack couldnt be any different. Just a floppy plant. Smells good, I LST'd it so the branches could get more light, I hope that helps, if not it will look like a puppet by the end of the grow. Serious Seeds Chronic is a fn monster. She is out growing everything. Everything I have looks good. The greenhouse cheese is a shorty, doesnt look very indica leaf wise, but structure wise, thats what it is. Oh and I found my camera so I just need some new batteries for some new pics.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats crazy......whats the reason for using 3/4" to begin with....would try the 1/2" before splurging for the new pump....I know the hydro shop I use would let you upgrade up if you wanted to swap pumps....hope your local shop would do the same if you needed.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I think the problem is that the outlet from the pump is 1/2 inch going into 3/4 pvc. I think the pressure drop is too great. We hooked it up to a hose and it worked fine, misted like it was nobody's business, but hook it up to the 315 gph pump and all you get is drips. I am open to suggestions.
> 
> Masonman, that cinder block with the air stones sitting on top is starting to look better and better.
> 
> Do I buy another stronger pump to handle the pressure drop, or spend another six dollars for two more air stones and go with bubbleponics for cloning?


Damn that sucks Headsup, It looks like such a great diy setup. I think id try a larger pump. You already gone to far haha. Jokes my friend. I have seen those mister cloners work wonders. Just dialing it in is the key.... Question? I see that your res is still a solid unit. Where does the mist go after cycles. Or do you have to drain it out every so often? Keep up the good work headsup I may be copying that design of yours for my run outdoors next year. And Its going to be a hell of a year. I got 6 diff farmers who let me grow my weeds without batting an eye. Now if i could just keep them in the ground id have enough weed to share with everyone hahaha. Try a bigger pump HU. If you go to lowes they got those cheap submersible type pumps. Im not real hip on irrigation parts and such... Not yet anyways


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2010)

Heads Up
Lowes and home depot carry 1/2" irrigation hose. The 3/4" is allowing a presure drop, you need the 1/2".
For a bubbler, you need an air pump, not a water pump.
The bubbler that I made works great!


cof

View attachment 1126389


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Thats crazy......whats the reason for using 3/4" to begin with....would try the 1/2" before splurging for the new pump....I know the hydro shop I use would let you upgrade up if you wanted to swap pumps....hope your local shop would do the same if you needed.


Well my partner the plumber thought it would be easier to drill holes for the misters in 3/4 instead of 1/2 inch. Sometimes he is a pure genius.

Masonman, I'm eyeballing an 1100 gph pump for sixty bucks, but the six dollars for the air stones sounds so much better.

cof, I have a dual port air pump. I'm thinking six more bucks being spent is going to be the first attempt to solve the problem. Bubbles away.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2010)

Heads Up

I bought air stones from both wally world and pets mart. The pet mart stones put out twice the air of the wally world stones and the prices are comparable.
I have 4 stones in my bubbler-one pets mart and three wally world, which I will be replacing.
The wally world stones have to be anchored, while the pets mart have enough weight to stay submerged without extra work.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 29, 2010)

Dont give up Headsup. I wanna see that rig in action. You could just replumb I know its a pain in the ass. But it may be a quicker. 

Cof indeed the stones are of better quality and same price. Crazy i bought my current stones at petsmart haha. 


Headsup I just spent like an hour going back through the pages of the 600 to find that pic of TaT2ue 's cloner. A bad to the bone rig and it was a mister type. I think he zapped out the pics  well just have to one up him haha. 

Heres the last pics from the cave. Its scheduled for demolition in t- 12hrs haha. The new diggs will suit these ladies just fine. 


I left the fan leaves on because i was in a rush when she needed choppin. I got a fan right on her though going to see how the post trim method works out. 


BW 1


BW 2. Clearly this cut is the buiz of the 2.


Lemon Skunk 1

The numbers are just my references peeps. Nothing new. Phenos and its amazing how many come from a strain. Cool Shizznit.


My slut purp mother. Remember the bonzai mum tutorial. Well here she ( my version ) is of that method. I 12/12 ed her and she is just wispy as it gets. Im going to grind her up and make me some butter. Shes quite purple under no hps lighting and smells grapey. Also my outdoor ladies are mostly this strain and coming along nicely. Stoned and rambling haha. I got ahold of some primo strawberry kush and its just mmm good. But not as good as the ww. 



WW 1. 


Been dosing ever so lightly with the jc and tiger bloom. They really seem to be liking the mix. 

Now for the cloner update. 


Took my man Jig's advice and plugged up the vacant sites. The purp clone is flowering. Shes from a 6 month old mother of whom i suspect is an auto flowering variety. I aquired here from bagseed but some primo smoke locally. This was also my nute in the rooter experiment and i got to say its def helped keep the yins healthy but lacking N.


They are now ready for transplant into 4" pots. except for the purp clone shes going out in my back yard haha.


Heres the yins in soil awaitig the exile to the new veg spot to become clone mothers. 

Ill give ye 600 watters a tour when i get it all dialed. Peace 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ahh DST yep thats the one bru. Thanks for digging that up. Very informative read peeps. Off to building. Peace 1bmm


Indeed it is.



oJUICEBOXo said:


> Quick update of my grow....
> View attachment 1125994View attachment 1125993


Nice and bushy there!



nas2007 said:


> hey. has any one grown in coco pro plus soil?


the coco I use is a mix with soil as well....never used that brand you mention though..



1badmasonman said:


> Dont give up Headsup. I wanna see that rig in action. You could just replumb I know its a pain in the ass. But it may be a quicker.
> 
> Cof indeed the stones are of better quality and same price. Crazy i bought my current stones at petsmart haha.
> 
> ...


Looking good Bad!!! lol.

Have a great week folks from the 600!!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I flushed out my og18 and the sleestack last night, the other two got a dose of fish emulsion. I'll let them go a few days to see the effects between the two. My two lemon skunks are looking great, green as can be yet all my other girls are yellowing quickly. Masonman, I've thought of just changing the pvc to half inch and see what happens but for now, I'm going the air stone route.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

I just snip my clones then stick em in soil after a bit of rooting powder. They go under some LED's and that's that. Sprayed with rhizotonic from time to time....unless I go on holidays they seem to root well, lol.....

These cloners do look cool though, whats the efect when transplanting from cloner to soil? Do they take a bit to bed in?


----------



## justlearning73 (Aug 30, 2010)

1BMM, DST, Thanks for the info on the mothers. Interesting read so far. I havent read the whole art through yet. but quick question. Can you make a mother out of a clone? I didnt think you could, or should. I have about 10 clones going right now. So that would be cool. Give me something to practice on.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> 1BMM, DST, Thanks for the info on the mothers. Interesting read so far. I havent read the whole art through yet. but quick question. Can you make a mother out of a clone? I didnt think you could, or should. I have about 10 clones going right now. So that would be cool. Give me something to practice on.


Definitely JL!!! Just pic the clone that has rooted quickest, looks the sturdiest, and has best growth rate.....then clone from that. Eh voila!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Well I flushed out my og18 and the sleestack last night, the other two got a dose of fish emulsion. I'll let them go a few days to see the effects between the two. My two lemon skunks are looking great, green as can be yet all my other girls are yellowing quickly. Masonman, I've thought of just changing the pvc to half inch and see what happens but for now, I'm going the air stone route.


Sounds good Headsup. Hopefully that tote you got there will be sturdy enough to handle the amount of water needed. Good luck bud



DST said:


> I just snip my clones then stick em in soil after a bit of rooting powder. They go under some LED's and that's that. Sprayed with rhizotonic from time to time....unless I go on holidays they seem to root well, lol.....
> 
> These cloners do look cool though, whats the efect when transplanting from cloner to soil? Do they take a bit to bed in?


They take a couple days to dig in. They dig in even faster under MH lighting. For now im putting the yins in my widow sill as im in all out demo reconstructo mode. About 3 days is the average before they start vertical growth. 

Question D? When i first starting practicing cloning i was doing the same as you snip root powder and soil in humidity domes. How long does it typically take for the clones to root this way. I just got curious and impatient and pulled a few up to see if i had roots yet and i did and fuct up the ones i pulled. A nice benny to the cloner is seeing the progress. 

Got a gang of work ahead of me today. Thw whole cave is shut down and my new spot is still not ready. Best get to it peace 1bmm

PS when are we cracking the doggies or did everybody start already?


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Question D? When i first starting practicing cloning i was doing the same as you snip root powder and soil in humidity domes. How long does it typically take for the clones to root this way. I just got curious and impatient and pulled a few up to see if i had roots yet and i did and fuct up the ones i pulled. A nice benny to the cloner is seeing the progress.
> 
> Got a gang of work ahead of me today. Thw whole cave is shut down and my new spot is still not ready. Best get to it peace 1bmm
> 
> PS when are we cracking the doggies or did everybody start already?


As long as the clones are standing up happy on day 3 they are rooting in my eyes. Then anything from 5 up to 14 days see a root sticking out the bottom.

I don't think anyone has started yet!

Still waiting on the stragglers of the roll call. If not I say we get our swerve on soonish!


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm no longer a 6hundy member bro's..... Just did a HUGE re-model on the grow room. And am now running two 400's instead of my 400, 175, and 15w CFL. lol, but you know I love this thread to much and can't UN-subscribe. So I'll just be tagging along the sidelines with you guys now if that's alright.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2010)

DST said:


> As long as the clones are standing up happy on day 3 they are rooting in my eyes. Then anything from 5 up to 14 days see a root sticking out the bottom.
> 
> I don't think anyone has started yet!
> 
> Still waiting on the stragglers of the roll call. If not I say we get our swerve on soonish!


ready!!!!DOG TIME


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 30, 2010)

My Wembley smells like cherry starbursts!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> My Wembley smells like cherry starbursts!!


Mmmm......


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> DST have you ever noticed a pheno of the Black Jack that has weak branching. Mine has the weakest branches I have ever seen, like I can brend them into a pretzel if I wanted to. Everything else I have has great branching, nice and strong, the Black Jack couldnt be any different. Just a floppy plant. Smells good, I LST'd it so the branches could get more light, I hope that helps, if not it will look like a puppet by the end of the grow. .


Well my one did have relatively thin branches and by the end of the 10 weeks was falling over and couldn't support itself. I think like most things that are mixed with Black Domina, there are quite a few phenos kicking around. Black Domina is supposedly common for it range of phenos. I was looking at getting some seeds but never got round to it. They were 50 day flowering, or so Sensi say...



HookdOnChronics said:


> I'm no longer a 6hundy member bro's..... Just did a HUGE re-model on the grow room. And am now running two 400's instead of my 400, 175, and 15w CFL. lol, but you know I love this thread to much and can't UN-subscribe. So I'll just be tagging along the sidelines with you guys now if that's alright.


Sounds interesting, got any pics for the Club?

any reason you didn't go for a 600? would give you similar lumen output to your 2 400s...I use to really like my 400 though!!!



genuity said:


> ready!!!!DOG TIME


SWEET AS A PUPPY!!!!! chiefing a joint of the DOG as I type.....nice!



Outdoorindica said:


> My Wembley smells like cherry starbursts!!


Reminds me of the New York 47....Mr West grew the Wembley as well. I take it is is nice then, lol.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 30, 2010)

The Wembley is a nice plant, its a good week behind the others age wise, but looking at it you couldnt tell. 12/12 on wednesday, cant fucking wait to see some buds forming in the nest few weeks. I LST'd My black jack so the branches could get more light and hopefully grow to be a bit stronger, and have been abusing them a bit to strengthen then. I think it has worked some what. This thing is going to be falling over like crazy. Oh I started a blog, if anyone is interested and would like to put in info, it would be nice. These forums are nice, but I wanted to do something that was more about the actual product, growing, finished, and anything else that has to do with it, with out the questions, asking for advice, shit like that. Just a place to post pictures and videos, of whatever, as long as it is sticky, and stinky or will be in the near future. http://trichomeforest.blogspot.com/ 
Im sure you guys have some pictures of some sticky buds you have harvested in the past to contribute.


----------



## justlearning73 (Aug 30, 2010)

DST what is this dog time thing? Anther compatition? Is this for a paticular strain or any beans in general? I have a few I will be dropping soon. I have TSH and Delahaze.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 30, 2010)

DST said:


> As long as the clones are standing up happy on day 3 they are rooting in my eyes. Then anything from 5 up to 14 days see a root sticking out the bottom.
> 
> I don't think anyone has started yet!
> 
> Still waiting on the stragglers of the roll call. If not I say we get our swerve on soonish!


 
Good deal. Kinda glad we got a bit off a lull. Heres the progress on the northern cave.


That blue will be going bye bye


Ohh yeah this ones going to be super bad.



Way in the back will be the new veg quarters. Got aa bit of a suprise going in on this lil room aswell. Ill show yee wwhen i get a good pic. 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice 1BMM, fancy coming along and helping me as well, lol?

Question, did you buy the door frame already made or did you hang it yourself (this is the part I am a bit concerned about) Any tips would be appreciated?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> DST what is this dog time thing? Anther compatition? Is this for a paticular strain or any beans in general? I have a few I will be dropping soon. I have TSH and Delahaze.


A few of us are growing out a Kush strain that I gto seeds from. Basically it's a backcross with the OG Kush spluffed with Headband. I have just grown a few and got some different pheno's coming through...

Delahaze? sounds a bit like the Belgian consumer store Delhaize....what is TSH?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 31, 2010)

Delahaze, thought of buying those beans several times, let us know how the smoke is when you grow it out...and welcome to the six hundred justlearning.

DST, how long does it take the dog puppy to turn into an adult? Is it an eight, nine or ten week strain?

Masonman, can't wait to see what ya' got cookin' in that cajun kitchen of yours. Can you cook cajun in the corn palace?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 31, 2010)

DIY cloners. Do you guys use humidity domes on your home made cloners and if so, what do you use?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DIY cloners. Do you guys use humidity domes on your home made cloners and if so, what do you use?


I don't. There's enough humidity from below


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Delahaze, thought of buying those beans several times, let us know how the smoke is when you grow it out...and welcome to the six hundred justlearning.
> 
> DST, how long does it take the dog puppy to turn into an adult? Is it an eight, nine or ten week strain?
> 
> Masonman, can't wait to see what ya' got cookin' in that cajun kitchen of yours. Can you cook cajun in the corn palace?


Well I have 3 phenos and the one that was just over 8 weeks is the best so far....although I haven't tried the latest ones. The ones I took 8-9 weeks I don't think the phenos are packing the same punch....so really it is going to depend on what you get. But it's min 8 weeks flower.



Heads Up said:


> DIY cloners. Do you guys use humidity domes on your home made cloners and if so, what do you use?


I just use a plastic container I got frm IKEA (in fact I didn't even buy it, I picked it up from my old office), I drilled two holes in the side and stuck some strip LEDs to the lid of the container. Sun get's into it because it's see-through. That is my cloner, I was too cheap to buy a humidity dome, lol. So I guess my answer is No.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DIY cloners. Do you guys use humidity domes on your home made cloners and if so, what do you use?


...no humidity dome here.
...I use dechlorinated tap water, pH'd @ 5.5-6.0 (tap water only)
...keep temps @ 70F
...no chemicals, no rooting hormones
...14 days, roots galore.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice 1BMM, fancy coming along and helping me as well, lol?
> 
> Question, did you buy the door frame already made or did you hang it yourself (this is the part I am a bit concerned about) Any tips would be appreciated?


Thanks D. Id love to come help haha. Someday soon my friend. Was just talking the other day with a good bud of mine about doing a trip to the Dam. Of course we'd be trying to kick it with you bru. 

As for the door, Its a prehung door. It cost me $60.00 at the local building supply store. It comes pre assembled in the frame. They are a bitch to get in just right. You need to get some wood shims and shim it plumb on all sides. You want to shim in 3 spots on the sides. Top middle and bottom. Once you get the door where you want it and it opens and closes properly then you screw it in just below where you placed your shims. Its a bit frustrating to get it just right bt youll get it. 



Heads Up said:


> Delahaze, thought of buying those beans several times, let us know how the smoke is when you grow it out...and welcome to the six hundred justlearning.
> 
> DST, how long does it take the dog puppy to turn into an adult? Is it an eight, nine or ten week strain?
> 
> Masonman, can't wait to see what ya' got cookin' in that cajun kitchen of yours. Can you cook cajun in the corn palace?


Haha hell yeah headsup. I cook cajun food all the time. Problem is im the only one who will eat it haha. Around my parts we get the best sweet corn youve ever tasted and I put cajun seasonings on it. mmmmm good. Some Tony Sacheries creole. Give it a try. Or another favorite of mine some mardigras pasta. Its got shrimp crawfish scallops king crab meat and andouie sausage mixed in a heavy cream vodka sauce. Just a killer dish if you like sea food. 



Heads Up said:


> DIY cloners. Do you guys use humidity domes on your home made cloners and if so, what do you use?


I dont. Like cof said they get enough from below. I do mist from time to time depending on how dry the room is. 

On another note whilst riu was down half the day yesterday i did a little research on a new tech called fogponics. Looks like the buis. Only the fog makers are high priced. 

Check out the Duecrew on youtube. They got some cool vids. 

Well best be getting my ass in gear. Lots of work to be done. 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks D. Id love to come help haha. Someday soon my friend. Was just talking the other day with a good bud of mine about doing a trip to the Dam. Of course we'd be trying to kick it with you bru.
> 
> As for the door, Its a prehung door. It cost me $60.00 at the local building supply store. It comes pre assembled in the frame. They are a bitch to get in just right. You need to get some wood shims and shim it plumb on all sides. You want to shim in 3 spots on the sides. Top middle and bottom. Once you get the door where you want it and it opens and closes properly then you screw it in just below where you placed your shims. Its a bit frustrating to get it just right bt youll get it.
> 
> ...


SHIMS?? Would that be like wedges of wood, or a clasp of some sort?..... sorry bru, not quite down wit dem building ebonics, lol....I has got soft hands from being in an office all day, bah....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 31, 2010)

yep exactly D. wood wedges. They usally come in packs at most hardware stores.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> yep exactly D. wood wedges. They usally come in packs at most hardware stores.


Sweet, just trying to hunt down some places on the net for doors, everything is so bloody expensive in NL!!!! Cheapest door like 100 euro, rip off merchants. Back to hunting, cheers mate.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats a good idea if i had some sort of Building smarts i would just build a little room like that in my Basement.
So i guess i have room for my D-OG Kush now my 2 Clones (Durban Poison and Purple God Bud) I moved into my tent but its so hot in there they are basically dead they look fried I have my Carbon Filter and Inline Fan but i still need 1 piece of ducting then i can set it up like that
Caron Filter> Duct>Inline Fan>Ducting>600W>Ducting Out. So hopefully we let the dogs out soon  Im really excited because if i get a male i can have more good seeds and if i get a female we already know the possitives to that.
PS: My Internet has been out ive had 4 different techs come out to fix it and nobody has been able to. So im a little inactive on here but ill be back when these fuckers fix my shit


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input as far as humidity domes...and masonman, that pasta sounds damn good.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 31, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thats a good idea if i had some sort of Building smarts i would just build a little room like that in my Basement.
> So i guess i have room for my D-OG Kush now my 2 Clones (Durban Poison and Purple God Bud) I moved into my tent but its so hot in there they are basically dead they look fried I have my Carbon Filter and Inline Fan but i still need 1 piece of ducting then i can set it up like that
> Caron Filter> Duct>Inline Fan>Ducting>600W>Ducting Out. So hopefully we let the dogs out soon  Im really excited because if i get a male i can have more good seeds and if i get a female we already know the possitives to that.
> PS: My Internet has been out ive had 4 different techs come out to fix it and nobody has been able to. So im a little inactive on here but ill be back when these fuckers fix my shit


Sorry to hear of the dead ladies hotsauce. The exhaust will def keep temps lower. A chiller or ac unit may be in order to keep ideal temps though. I think i remember you saying your gettiing a 6" filter and fan combo or am i just fried. Well i am fried haha. I like to stay quite tosty haha. Good luck HS and glad your in. 



Heads Up said:


> Thanks guys for the input as far as humidity domes...and masonman, that pasta sounds damn good.


Ohhh Headsup my man its devine. I cant seem to nail the New Orleans style but mine is the bomb. Yeah i like to cook when im not to busy. Loves me cajun creole food.

Welp didnt get much done today other than politicing. Got my suprise package delivered via a trailer in my front yard and my nosey neighbors wondering what the fuck im up to haha. I told em im remoding the house. For those who have been knowing me know i have a nosey ole lady next door who is always in my buis. Funny i got her drunk one night and then broke out some ganj and got her lit like a mofo. So im much cozier now and she loves to smoke once in a blue moon. The other night i broke out some hash and gave her and her bf a puff and they both had to prop eachother up to get home. AHHH hahahaha. I love it. no worries None. Neighbors all cool and now i have 2 rooms to work the magic. Sweet. 

Going to post pics when i get my new spot done tommorow. Drywall and flooring electrical fuk i got my work cut out.1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 31, 2010)

is theri some kind of grow comp on or somthin in here, or same strain grow, i havent been to the club in awhile and havent read all the new stuff, but from what i have it seems to be somthin good about to happin


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 31, 2010)

Hells yeah Mcp. Long time no see. Hows things going bro. Pissin dirty yet lol. Jokes old pal. Glad your back round these parts.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 31, 2010)

Mcp and all 600 you guys gotta check out these vids. I rolled up a nice bomber of some blue widow and its just a fascinating setup. Cool shit

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/AquaponicsUSA#p/a/u/2/Dx5GL6AU48c[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/AquaponicsUSA#p/a/u/1/Ur7hUUWmSFY[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/AquaponicsUSA#p/a/u/0/WM50FOUORfA[/video]


1bmm


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 31, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hells yeah Mcp. Long time no see. Hows things going bro. Pissin dirty yet lol. Jokes old pal. Glad your back round these parts.


whats the comp then and what strain if any one cares to inform me. and im good, been clean since i got on probation, and unfortanulty i am now taking pills for pain but i guess its better than being in pain. i sold almost all my grow gear for some good prices but still got some that need to be sold. and since i cant grow i am thinking next year i will have to become a guerrilla grower for the first time. but thats a ways off. this week i also finish all my work crew. ive been on rollitup but just not really in the club cuz i dont really feel like i am apart of it anymore now that i dont grow or smoke even though i know i am more then welcome. im gonna go through the thread and catch up on some reading in here.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry Mcp didnt mean to skip that bit on you. Since youve been gone a few of us are doing a simultanious grow of the same strain.. We aint started out yet but its all in fun. good job on getting through your probs mcp lord know ive had my share of dealings in and out of jail probation. matter of fact most of my life. Im now a free man of 3 years knock on wood. But yeah you just gots to do what ya gotta do . it sucks bro i know. 1bmm


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 31, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Sorry Mcp didnt mean to skip that bit on you. Since youve been gone a few of us are doing a simultanious grow of the same strain.. We aint started out yet but its all in fun. good job on getting through your probs mcp lord know ive had my share of dealings in and out of jail probation. matter of fact most of my life. Im now a free man of 3 years knock on wood. But yeah you just gots to do what ya gotta do . it sucks bro i know. 1bmm


man wish i could be in on the fun i will still keep track though, and im not done with the probation yet still almost 2 years left but it should be easy ive got on and gottin off before so i know now it will be easier knowing what hoops i have to jump through to make me look good.
iwas on for 2 years and was free for 2 and now im back on for 2, but i am sure after the first year i will be able to smoke again


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thats a good idea if i had some sort of Building smarts i would just build a little room like that in my Basement.
> So i guess i have room for my D-OG Kush now my 2 Clones (Durban Poison and Purple God Bud) I moved into my tent but its so hot in there they are basically dead they look fried I have my Carbon Filter and Inline Fan but i still need 1 piece of ducting then i can set it up like that
> Caron Filter> Duct>Inline Fan>Ducting>600W>Ducting Out. So hopefully we let the dogs out soon  Im really excited because if i get a male i can have more good seeds and if i get a female we already know the possitives to that.
> PS: My Internet has been out ive had 4 different techs come out to fix it and nobody has been able to. So im a little inactive on here but ill be back when these fuckers fix my shit


Hey HS, I would make one change if you could and that would be to have the fan after the light, so pulling air over the light instead of pushing it. i.e
Carbon Filter>Duct>600w>inline fan>duct out>



1badmasonman said:


> Mcp and all 600 you guys gotta check out these vids. I rolled up a nice bomber of some blue widow and its just a fascinating setup. Cool shit
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/AquaponicsUSA#p/a/u/2/Dx5GL6AU48c[/video]
> 
> ...


Will check it out when I got some time, interesting looking titles though!



mcpurple said:


> man wish i could be in on the fun i will still keep track though, and im not done with the probation yet still almost 2 years left but it should be easy ive got on and gottin off before so i know now it will be easier knowing what hoops i have to jump through to make me look good.
> iwas on for 2 years and was free for 2 and now im back on for 2, but i am sure after the first year i will be able to smoke again


Hey McP, keep yer chin up and stay strong....

Peace,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 1, 2010)

Mcpurple, nice of you to stop by, you are always welcome here, hell, you belong here. Just do what ya' got to do to satisfy the man and you'll be back growing with us. Other than the pain pills hope all is going well for you.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a strain with an eight week flowering time. I'm open to any and all suggestions but the beans have to be feminized.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm looking for a strain with an eight week flowering time. I'm open to any and all suggestions but the beans have to be feminized.


Jack the ripper is killer dead on 8 weeks (tga)


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

The Casey Jones seeds those Faireys sent you are bang on 8 weeks as well. And they will be fem! And I think by the sounds of your tastes for energetic highs, it's a killer. As for Westy's suggestion, that is also a really nice High (having only recently sampled some of the kind myself), you would love that as well!!!


----------



## Day to Daze (Sep 1, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...no humidity dome here.
> ...I use dechlorinated tap water, pH'd @ 5.5-6.0 (tap water only)
> ...keep temps @ 70F
> ...no chemicals, no rooting hormones
> ...



Wait let me get this straight..
you grow clones for 3 weeks in cloner right.
then you put 20 blue cheese under a 600 and you got 1400+grams 2.3g per watt.
any special tricks or anything.. i mean hell i have some monster chronic and if i grew that the same way i could have similar results?

sorry but i had this whole secret closet grow with 4 plants vertical scrog style thing going on .. and if you can get that kind of yield im going to scrap my vert scrog and go for sog. 

cheers


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

Day to Daze said:


> Wait let me get this straight..
> you grow clones for 3 weeks in cloner right.
> then you put 20 blue cheese under a 600 and you got 1400+grams 2.3g per watt.
> any special tricks or anything.. i mean hell i have some monster chronic and if i grew that the same way i could have similar results?
> ...


Wow horsey....It was 1400 grams WET, not (WATT, lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

hahah if only eh


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm looking for a strain with an eight week flowering time. I'm open to any and all suggestions but the beans have to be feminized.


 White Rhino is in my opinion a never fail plant to grow, always super potent, one of my personal favorites, especially for my particular medical issues. 8 weeks is all any rhino should take. I had to take one at 44 days outdoors and it was obliterating the people I smoke with. Good yields and in my opinion a great smell and flavor. That would be my suggestion for an 8 weeker. I myself am looking for something really good that finishes in that time range, so Im growing mostly indica strains, and am going to keep clones of what I find that fit my prerequisites.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> White Rhino is in my opinion a never fail plant to grow, always super potent, one of my personal favorites, especially for my particular medical issues. 8 weeks is all any rhino should take. I had to take one at 44 days outdoors and it was obliterating the people I smoke with. Good yields and in my opinion a great smell and flavor. That would be my suggestion for an 8 weeker. I myself am looking for something really good that finishes in that time range, so Im growing mostly indica strains, and am going to keep clones of what I find that fit my prerequisites.


Black Domina finishes in 50 days although I have never grown it....I would like to give it a shot. Seemingly rocks out some crazy looking pheno's as well.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> Jack the ripper is killer dead on 8 weeks (tga)


 So JTR is an 8 week strain? I know it says it in the description but I have always been sceptical because of it also saying that its mostly sativa. I dont doubt Subcools strains, I know they are quality. If they are I will have to add that to my must get list from tga along with querkle and cheese quake.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Black Domina finishes in 50 days although I have never grown it....I would like to give it a shot. Seemingly rocks out some crazy looking pheno's as well.


 I have heard the same, and I will probably get that sometime in the future. I have 2 going now with Black Domina in the genetics, Black Jack, and Sweet Afgani Delicious.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey HS, I would make one change if you could and that would be to have the fan after the light, so pulling air over the light instead of pushing it. i.e
> Carbon Filter>Duct>600w>inline fan>duct out>
> 
> 
> DST


Thanks DST i just got off work just thought id say good morning to all my folks. Tonight is my Friday, tomorrow ill have pictures of my Cf and Inlinefan going up(I know i been slacking) Looks like for now its going to be a Solo Blueberry Dwarf under the 600w since my 2 clones are fried to a crisp but at least it will give me some time to work on a soil grow. My Green Crack and Querkle are looking ok but it looks like somethings wrong all the leafs are slowly yellowing and dying heres some pics the Green Crack is first




















mcpurple said:


> man wish i could be in on the fun i will still keep track though, and im not done with the probation yet still almost 2 years left but it should be easy ive got on and gottin off before so i know now it will be easier knowing what hoops i have to jump through to make me look good.
> iwas on for 2 years and was free for 2 and now im back on for 2, but i am sure after the first year i will be able to smoke again


Whats going on Mcpurp havent talked to you in a while. I spent almost all my Teen years on Probation for dumb shit 13-15 then 3 months after i got off i got 3 more years of ISP probation but once your off you will enjoy smoking once again. Keep your head up bro it could always be worse.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

HS, those clones don't look too happy. Not sure but looks like they are not liking the amount of nutes or something like that.....


----------



## days to daze (Sep 1, 2010)

8 week strain .. well i was told that Chronic is 8 weeks .. although at 7 weeks and 3 days they are huge and some are pretty frosty and really swollen. allthough still only 50/50 clear and milky trichs.. cant see them going amber by week 8.

i heard good things about White Rhino but i dont know who has the best beans.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2010)

*getting ready for winter time!!*
*GrapeGod *plant #1 18 days from seed

crazy growth

GrapeGod plant #2

N.Y PURPLE DIESEL


nice ta see ya back around here postin McPurple.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Sounds interesting, got any pics for the Club?
> 
> any reason you didn't go for a 600? would give you similar lumen output to your 2 400s...I use to really like my 400 though!!!


Yea actually I've got a few pix. Not totally completed yet. I've been working my ass off with this thing, running into problems, all is well now though. Finishing it for real tonight. 
And the total reason I went with 2, 400's is because It was less expensive for me. I already had a 400. And bought a new one for cheap off craigslist. BOTH 400's I bought off craigslist for half the price they'd cost me new, and they're both almost new, so money issues is the answer. lol.
And I think I may get better/more even distribution of light having it come from 2 seperate seperate reflectors. Seemed logical to me, I may be wrong tho. hahaha

So it's 4'x4' and 55 inches tall. Giving me about 6500 lumens/sqft. and 1, 471 CFM fan pulling air through the lights. And 1, 471 CFM fan for the exhaust on the box itself. Hopefully everything works out as planned. Finishing all the final details, light proofing ect tonight.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2010)

39 days flower
4 of the 6 tora bora
#1

#2

#3

#4

(sour diesel x og)headband aka sour kush
#1

#2


----------



## GODFREY1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lookin good Chronic. Well,just poppin in to say hi. Will try and have somewhat of an update next time I come in. Have a good week all.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 1, 2010)

DST, can you give me some info about the casey jones, I can't find any anywhere.

mr west, thanks for the recommendation, I've been wanting to try some of subcool's genetics. Ever see his garden of weeden thread? It's on here somewhere.

And thanks to all who answered about the strain question I asked.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats up room .. genuity.. them some frosty lookin buds!!nice

Heres a quick peek into the office, everythings flushing now just water and molasses for soil,hydro got a molaseese and water spray ,now its just fresh water in res. May give soil another week still milky no amber, hydros 10-15% amber. 
1-4 Cheese Dwc -- 5 Haze soil View attachment 1131549View attachment 1131557View attachment 1131565View attachment 1131572


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey every one hows it going? is any one using coco soil?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 1, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks DST i just got off work just thought id say good morning to all my folks. Tonight is my Friday, tomorrow ill have pictures of my Cf and Inlinefan going up(I know i been slacking) Looks like for now its going to be a Solo Blueberry Dwarf under the 600w since my 2 clones are fried to a crisp but at least it will give me some time to work on a soil grow. My Green Crack and Querkle are looking ok but it looks like somethings wrong all the leafs are slowly yellowing and dying heres some pics the Green Crack is first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DST it started before i put any nutes in. I added a little tiny bit of nutes to see if it helped but it still looks like is continuing anybody else have some input on whats wrong with my babies??


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 1, 2010)

Genuity................................................................................WTF? 


Your grows never cease to amaze me. I can't tell you how long I was eyeballin' that Tora Bora and instead went with 'the og#18' from reserva privada. So now that I look at those girls of yours and drool while kicking myself in the ass for not buying that strain, how's the smoke? Why am I asking? I must be a glutton for punishment! After all this time looking at the results of your grows and the different strains, where does the tora bora fit in your list of personal choices of bud?

Dr. Nice work, those babies are looking really good.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 1, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Yea actually I've got a few pix. Not totally completed yet. I've been working my ass off with this thing, running into problems, all is well now though. Finishing it for real tonight.
> And the total reason I went with 2, 400's is because It was less expensive for me. I already had a 400. And bought a new one for cheap off craigslist. BOTH 400's I bought off craigslist for half the price they'd cost me new, and they're both almost new, so money issues is the answer. lol.
> And I think I may get better/more even distribution of light having it come from 2 seperate seperate reflectors. Seemed logical to me, I may be wrong tho. hahaha
> 
> So it's 4'x4' and 55 inches tall. Giving me about 6500 lumens/sqft. and 1, 471 CFM fan pulling air through the lights. And 1, 471 CFM fan for the exhaust on the box itself. Hopefully everything works out as planned. Finishing all the final details, light proofing ect tonight.


 Thats a lot of inline fan for an area approximately 105 cubic feet, holy shit. You could have gotten away with using some y sections of ducting, one on one side to connect both lights to a single carbon filter, and one on the other to hook both lights to a single inline. A 500 cfm fan probably would have done just fine, maybe a little stronger for 2 lights, but 1,471 seems a bit much. But hey whatever works for you. Shouldnt have any heat issues, thats for sure.

Genuity-those buds look fantastic, I have been eyeing those seeds myself.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't even remember what the strain was I was searching for...oh yeah, it was casey jones. So I had this site bookmarked but hadn't looked at it in so long I didn't even remember what it was about???

So I go looking for casey and proceed to get so lost on this web site it's pitiful. Absolutely tons of info on strains that I haven't seen on seed bank sites. So if you visit this site, try to remember to keep looking at the menu on the left side of the page after everything you click on, it changes constantly to all sorts of information you didn't even know you wanted to look at. I was all over this website everything is so interesting.


http://en.seedfinder.eu//


Which brings me to the original topic, has anyone grown the brothers grimm cindy 99?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey McP, keep yer chin up and stay strong....
> Peace,
> 
> DST


i have been tryin to im doin good so far an plan on staying doin good



Heads Up said:


> Mcpurple, nice of you to stop by, you are always welcome here, hell, you belong here. Just do what ya' got to do to satisfy the man and you'll be back growing with us. Other than the pain pills hope all is going well for you.


i am thinkin next year i will have to do a small guerrilla grow, i cant legally grow for 5 years but im on probation for 2 years and after the 1st year i am almost positive i will be able to smoke again legally.
and all is well except yes the pills, it is better then the pain though but theri is some negative side effects witch sux.
i will be stoppin by the club more often, it seems every time i check the club theri is like 50 new posts but thats a good thing lots of good info being spread and very chill respectful peeps.
peace.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity................................................................................WTF?
> 
> 
> Your grows never cease to amaze me. I can't tell you how long I was eyeballin' that Tora Bora and instead went with 'the og#18' from reserva privada. So now that I look at those girls of yours and drool while kicking myself in the ass for not buying that strain, how's the smoke? Why am I asking? I must be a glutton for punishment! After all this time looking at the results of your grows and the different strains, where does the tora bora fit in your list of personal choices of bud?
> ...


*dam........the never ending story of CHANGE!!!*
HeadsUp,thanks for the kind words!!
yea,that tora bora is one to behold!!she has a nice deep musky smoke too her,real thick smoke,with a hint of Mmmmm.
she can be very over powering if left to flower fo 10 weeks!hell of an body stone,great for back pain.
she is worth the grabe if you can.


Outdoorindica said:


> Thats a lot of inline fan for an area approximately 105 cubic feet, holy shit. You could have gotten away with using some y sections of ducting, one on one side to connect both lights to a single carbon filter, and one on the other to hook both lights to a single inline. A 500 cfm fan probably would have done just fine, maybe a little stronger for 2 lights, but 1,471 seems a bit much. But hey whatever works for you. Shouldnt have any heat issues, thats for sure.
> 
> Genuity-those buds look fantastic, I have been eyeing those seeds myself.


thanks OI,all of the seeds i've poped have been spot on,it's a real strong indica.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 1, 2010)

What happened to the RIU layout? Doesnt look as good as it did, hope this is temporary.


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Sep 1, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> What happened to the RIU layout? Doesnt look as good as it did, hope this is temporary.


Seriously who's bright idea was this.... Majorly dis appealing now honestly.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Yea actually I've got a few pix. Not totally completed yet. I've been working my ass off with this thing, running into problems, all is well now though. Finishing it for real tonight.
> And the total reason I went with 2, 400's is because It was less expensive for me. I already had a 400. And bought a new one for cheap off craigslist. BOTH 400's I bought off craigslist for half the price they'd cost me new, and they're both almost new, so money issues is the answer. lol.
> And I think I may get better/more even distribution of light having it come from 2 seperate seperate reflectors. Seemed logical to me, I may be wrong tho. hahaha
> 
> So it's 4'x4' and 55 inches tall. Giving me about 6500 lumens/sqft. and 1, 471 CFM fan pulling air through the lights. And 1, 471 CFM fan for the exhaust on the box itself. Hopefully everything works out as planned. Finishing all the final details, light proofing ect tonight.


Looks good, reminds me I need to go to the hardware store today....also planning and building.



genuity said:


> 39 days flower
> 4 of the 6 tora bora
> #1
> 
> ...


As expected G!!! Them be real lookers!!!!



GODFREY1 said:


> Lookin good Chronic. Well,just poppin in to say hi. Will try and have somewhat of an update next time I come in. Have a good week all.


Hi Godfrey, good to see you.



Heads Up said:


> DST, can you give me some info about the casey jones, I can't find any anywhere.
> 
> mr west, thanks for the recommendation, I've been wanting to try some of subcool's genetics. Ever see his garden of weeden thread? It's on here somewhere.
> 
> And thanks to all who answered about the strain question I asked.


Info, originally a clone only strain, but as with most of the clone only strains (especially the ones that contain Sour D by all accounts) it throws out the odd seed. The original cross is a Thai x Trainwreck X Sour D (whether it's in that order or not I do not know) There are two Casey's I have seen, the one in the US that Jig grew which was around 12 weeks, and the ones over in Europe which seriously go for 8 weeks flower. IMO you do not need more. I like to veg mine out for a reasonable amount of time, essential to LST since it's a stretchy bitch. Strong veg nutes and I slow a little on adding pk compared to the others as it doesn't seem to need it as much. But last few weeks on full blast and watch those fan leaves disappear...which in one was makes it easy to trim, lol.
It has an intense sour smell, and for me like a tomatoe beefy undercurrent....(sounds strange but it reminds be of bolognese sauce!) It's a real energetic high and a great day time smoke. Any more info just let me know...



dr green dre said:


> Whats up room .. genuity.. them some frosty lookin buds!!nice
> 
> Heres a quick peek into the office, everythings flushing now just water and molasses for soil,hydro got a molaseese and water spray ,now its just fresh water in res. May give soil another week still milky no amber, hydros 10-15% amber.
> 1-4 Cheese Dwc -- 5 Haze soil View attachment 1131549View attachment 1131556View attachment 1131557View attachment 1131565View attachment 1131572


Swwet cheesus DR, looking great mate



nas2007 said:


> hey every one hows it going? is any one using coco soil?


Yup, my coco is a mix of soil and coco...



Outdoorindica said:


> What happened to the RIU layout? Doesnt look as good as it did, hope this is temporary.


Looks like they upgraded...mine has gone all blue. They are probably going to be tweaking with it as there are still some elements that have not worked well in the software upgrade. Also, MY Roll it Up is under Settings now!

Peace out,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks DST for the info. It looks like I'll be growing 'the og18' and casey jones this winter. Every other strain I looked at is either some kind of kush or skunk. I have a room full of skunks now so I didn't want more of that and the og18 should provide me with all the kush I can stand for a few months so the casey really fits my bill...you know I love the sativas. Speaking of sativa, I was doing so reading on the site I posted that link to and neville's haze they say if grown outside or in a greenhouse, can turn into something from jack and the beanstalk....be warned. Sounds to me like a ten foot outdoor scrog may be just the ticket to contain the beast.

Neville's Haze.... it's a (haze x haze) x (NL#5) x (haze x haze).

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Nevilles_Haze/Mr_Nice_Seedbank/

Take notice of the special notes, for those over forty it says, I'm sure that must also apply for those over fifty.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

do u think it was a deliberate spelling mistake? "For most people older than 40 , this plant will bring back long lost flavors of the passed. "?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

mr west, it does kind of make it sound like I'm already dead.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

Like if your still alive u will remember this taste


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

The Dutch really fuking yak me off sometimes. Oh them and their perfect bloody English, or not as the case may be. You can say a Dutch word to a Dutch person and they will look at you like you have just appeared from outter space. When they finally get what you are saying and repeat the word back to you in their Dutch it sounds exactly like what you have just said....so bloody infuriating. 

Yet they expect us to think they are all bloody perfect English speakers, lucky English as a language is something that even the most idiotic people can make themselves understood in. But come on, to have on a website your disclaimer not even being good written English is just not on.....I quote:
*Do you found failures into this description? *

Rant over......


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

*why????????*


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

thats some bottle opener lol. no one mentioned fat girls did they? 600lb club this is not lol


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 2, 2010)

eeee , werent expecting that  !!!! 

heres some porn!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1131485d1283379057-ak47-jack-47-critical-mass-sam_2672.jpg

feel better now..


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 2, 2010)

now thtas a fat lady dr GD. but a very hot one not like that other pic.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> now thtas a fat lady dr GD. but a very hot one not like that other pic.


Thanks bro very happy with it myself, my first Dwc .Looking good as its exdous cheese ,does n't grow big colas normally well mine haven't before. 

Mr West youve grown ex cheese what do you think about the little lady?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 2, 2010)

Morning friends. Snapped a few pics of the progress. 




No more cave. All cleaned out and ready for the city utilities peeps.


The remaing plants on my back patio. They love it out there. They perked up as soon as i out them out. May try to finish them here. Although its really gutzy as i have neighbors all around me. well see.


Heres the new room nearing completion. Should have it ready to veg by days end. Im liking this spot much better than the cave already. 


And lastly the lemon skunk still hang drying. Smoked a bud yesterday off her and shes a potent lil bitch. Tasty too. 

Off to work 1bmm


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 2, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thats a lot of inline fan for an area approximately 105 cubic feet, holy shit. You could have gotten away with using some y sections of ducting, one on one side to connect both lights to a single carbon filter, and one on the other to hook both lights to a single inline. A 500 cfm fan probably would have done just fine, maybe a little stronger for 2 lights, but 1,471 seems a bit much. But hey whatever works for you. Shouldnt have any heat issues, thats for sure.
> 
> Genuity-those buds look fantastic, I have been eyeing those seeds myself.


lol my bad man I didn't mean 1,471 CFM. I just typed it out bad not even thinking about it. what I should have put is 1-471 CFM fan for cooling the lights, and 1-471 CFM fan for exhaust. lol. And yea hopefully it'll do the job of keeping my temps down.

Genuity..... gahdamn bro! purrrty!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice work with the new cab 1BMM....well I went to the DIY store today, couldn't find any prehung doors!! Perhaps I am looking in th ewrong place.

Anyway, heres two fat girls that I am sure we would much rather grace the pages of the thread.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 2, 2010)

I miss outdoor plants. I moved away from my grow area I have used for years. And there is no where around here for ladies like that.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

them gals look like they are loveing life D,nice and lush!!Mmmm.

nice room 1bmm,looking real sweet,and well put together.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 2, 2010)

A sneak peak..i keep leaving the camera..what a dumbass..new sugar pics coming
P E is a frosty plant..pic is like 49 days of flower..im on day 54 now


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 2, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 1132804 A sneak peak..i keep leaving the camera..what a dumbass..new sugar pics coming
> P E is a frosty plant..pic is like 49 days of flower..im on day 54 now


 That looks really good. Any new pics of your sour kush? Im interested in seeing how it looks, mine just went on 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL mah bad felllas. was just testin somethin.. beautiful gurls... keep the pics comin


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 2, 2010)

Some pictures Im sure they are out of order, any ?s about any particular picture just ask.
View attachment 1132952View attachment 1132950View attachment 1132948
View attachment 1132942View attachment 1132945View attachment 1132943
View attachment 1132946View attachment 1132953View attachment 1132947
View attachment 1132940View attachment 1132949View attachment 1132944
View attachment 1132941View attachment 1132951


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I miss outdoor plants. I moved away from my grow area I have used for years. And there is no where around here for ladies like that.





genuity said:


> them gals look like they are loveing life D,nice and lush!!Mmmm.
> 
> .


They are surprisingly happy considering the bloody weather we have had.



silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 1132804
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sneakpeak silver!!!!



Outdoorindica said:


> Some pictures Im sure they are out of order, any ?s about any particular picture just ask.
> View attachment 1132952View attachment 1132950View attachment 1132948
> View attachment 1132942View attachment 1132945View attachment 1132943
> View attachment 1132946View attachment 1132953View attachment 1132947
> ...


Theres some lovely looking girls in the Outdoor!!! Just wanna run and dive into the foliage...I know it would do it any good but it looks very inviting in a strange sort of way....ok, I'll shut the fuk up. lol

Laters

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

DST, say what you will about the Netherlands and the Dutch but if I had my plants outside with windows from people across the street being able to see them, they wouldn't last one night, or the police would be at my door with a battering ram before their next watering.

I'm pressing sixty and never in my wildest dreams did I think in the year 2010 the global situation about pot would still be almost the same as it was back in 1968. In over forty years I'm still a criminal for smoking pot and an even bigger one because of the six plants I have in my back bedroom, unbelievable. It just burns my ass that my government makes me a criminal because they took my right to grow pot away from me eighty years ago. George Washington and Thomas Jefferson both grew hemp and urged early americans to do the same. Beside the part of smoking marijuana, they also recognized the need for hemp for society to move forward as a whole. With communications being almost instant in today's day and age, you would think the demonization of weed would finally end, the witch hunts put to rest, but no, not our brilliantly wise government, instead they make criminals of people like me who work every day and cause no one any harm.

All I can say is...I'll smoke to that.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

Theres some lovely looking girls in the Outdoor!!! Just wanna run and dive into the foliage...I know it would do it any good but it looks very inviting in a strange sort of way....ok, I'll shut the fuk up. lol

Laters

DST


I know I'm not the only one on here who likes looking at a marijuana plant in the veg state of growth and that statement confirms my suspicions. After almost a year and a half now, I am still amazed every day by those little seeds called cannabis. I find myself just standing and staring at my plants and thinking just eight weeks ago I was wondering if the baby had a strong enough stem to stand by itself. I can honestly say there is nothing about growing I don't like. What I don't like is the dreaded trimming after the grow...and I'm sure everyone knows what I mean. The only thing that makes trimming bearable, is the fact I know I'm going to be smoking some real good real fresh hash after every session.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

Heart felt words Heads Up, I feel you for sure!!!! Smoking a bowl for ya!


Heads Up said:


> DST, say what you will about the Netherlands and the Dutch but if I had my plants outside with windows from people across the street being able to see them, they wouldn't last one night, or the police would be at my door with a battering ram before their next watering.
> 
> I'm pressing sixty and never in my wildest dreams did I think in the year 2010 the global situation about pot would still be almost the same as it was back in 1968. In over forty years I'm still a criminal for smoking pot and an even bigger one because of the six plants I have in my back bedroom, unbelievable. It just burns my ass that my government makes me a criminal because they took my right to grow pot away from me eighty years ago. George Washington and Thomas Jefferson both grew hemp and urged early americans to do the same. Beside the part of smoking marijuana, they also recognized the need for hemp for society to move forward as a whole. With communications being almost instant in today's day and age, you would think the demonization of weed would finally end, the witch hunts put to rest, but no, not our brilliantly wise government, instead they make criminals of people like me who work every day and cause no one any harm.
> 
> All I can say is...I'll smoke to that.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good masonman, what ya' plan on doing with the inside as far as light reflection? Personally, I would find either some matte or flat white paint and just paint the inside. Ceiling white is a very white paint and pretty cheap. Two coats should do nicely and with paint you don't have to worry about mylar blowing around all over the place.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll take an ounce.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 2, 2010)

3rd gen blueberry prly my fav strain, so tasty and stanky


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 2, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> That looks really good. Any new pics of your sour kush? Im interested in seeing how it looks, mine just went on 12/12 yesterday.


Im gonna take some for u with my phone..i left the good camera at gfs



DST said:


> They are surprisingly happy considering the bloody weather we have had.
> 
> 
> Nice sneakpeak silver!!!!
> ...


Thanks..I have a special one i call sugar..youll see why i call her sugar

DReW B-What is that?


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 2, 2010)

my babies veggin,,


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

drewsb420,nice pics, super frosty close up


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks brudah


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice selection of strains you got going there drew. Why the hydroton in the one pot if I may ask?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

Well my girls look like they will pull through their yellowing episode. I'm thinking it was a severe lack of nitrogen. I was giving them some old grow nutes that I think lost their potency. Don't ask me why, I have so many nutes waiting to be used and instead I'm using some old crap. Well I flushed two of the girls and fed the other two with higher doses of nitrogen. The two I flushed are slowly recovering and producing dark green leaves again around the buds. I fed them lighter doses of nitrogen after the flushing. The other two that I didn't flush, are greening up even better and more quickly and completely. Those I fed stronger doses of nitrogen. Either way they are looking better. With tomorrow's watering they'll get some fish emulsion along with their flower nutes. They finished week four on tuesday and are starting to fatten and frost up nicely. I'll post up some new pics next tuesday evening, the end of week five.

There is some serious looking bud going around the six hundred...good vibes and karma to all.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nice selection of strains you got going there drew. Why the hydroton in the one pot if I may ask?


looks like DWC to me.


Heads Up said:


> Well my girls look like they will pull through their yellowing episode. I'm thinking it was a severe lack of nitrogen. I was giving them some old grow nutes that I think lost their potency. Don't ask me why, I have so many nutes waiting to be used and instead I'm using some old crap. Well I flushed two of the girls and fed the other two with higher doses of nitrogen. The two I flushed are slowly recovering and producing dark green leaves again around the buds. I fed them lighter doses of nitrogen after the flushing. The other two that I didn't flush, are greening up even better and more quickly and completely. Those I fed stronger doses of nitrogen. Either way they are looking better. With tomorrow's watering they'll get some fish emulsion along with their flower nutes. They finished week four on tuesday and are starting to fatten and frost up nicely. I'll post up some new pics next tuesday evening, the end of week five.
> 
> There is some serious looking bud going around the six hundred...good vibes and karma to all.


good your on top of them gals,that #18 X SKUNK is a real N hog,jus a nute hog.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 2, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> DST it started before i put any nutes in. I added a little tiny bit of nutes to see if it helped but it still looks like is continuing anybody else have some input on whats wrong with my babies??


Are your roots in the solution?. All i can figure besides overnute or ph is that the roots arent getting wet or enough o2. Just gotta keep that growing tip green hotsauce or there done for bro. 



Heads Up said:


> DST, say what you will about the Netherlands and the Dutch but if I had my plants outside with windows from people across the street being able to see them, they wouldn't last one night, or the police would be at my door with a battering ram before their next watering.
> 
> I'm pressing sixty and never in my wildest dreams did I think in the year 2010 the global situation about pot would still be almost the same as it was back in 1968. In over forty years I'm still a criminal for smoking pot and an even bigger one because of the six plants I have in my back bedroom, unbelievable. It just burns my ass that my government makes me a criminal because they took my right to grow pot away from me eighty years ago. George Washington and Thomas Jefferson both grew hemp and urged early americans to do the same. Beside the part of smoking marijuana, they also recognized the need for hemp for society to move forward as a whole. With communications being almost instant in today's day and age, you would think the demonization of weed would finally end, the witch hunts put to rest, but no, not our brilliantly wise government, instead they make criminals of people like me who work every day and cause no one any harm.
> 
> All I can say is...I'll smoke to that.


I second that. Im the same work all day dont bother nobody. I see crack dealers on the corners slanging like no tommorow but they still focus energy on busting us peacful fun loving stoners. I know that feeling bro. 



Heads Up said:


> Theres some lovely looking girls in the Outdoor!!! Just wanna run and dive into the foliage...I know it would do it any good but it looks very inviting in a strange sort of way....ok, I'll shut the fuk up. lol
> 
> Laters
> 
> ...


Yep we are the few who show veg porn hu dst. and a few others. Why not its a vital part of the finished product. And yes trimming is quite a job. Lesson learned. I did learn a new trick though if your trimming without latex gloves. To get the sticky off ya poor some olive oil in your palm and wash your peter beaters with it followed by water and presto cleano. Works really well. 



Heads Up said:


> Looking good masonman, what ya' plan on doing with the inside as far as light reflection? Personally, I would find either some matte or flat white paint and just paint the inside. Ceiling white is a very white paint and pretty cheap. Two coats should do nicely and with paint you don't have to worry about mylar blowing around all over the place.


Going for an all white room this time headsup. No more mylar or poly. Picked up this paint today at sherwin Williams called extra white semi gloss. I heard flat is better but i want to be able to clean the walls as needed. There is carpet on the floor now wich ill be putting a laminate hardwood snap together type floor down. I have a bunch leftover from my remodel of the house and should work like a charm. 


AND i have a very large suprise peace of gear which im not going to show off till i have it in the room and setup. It was a good thing i had to gut the cave cause i had mold growing under the mylar that i had no idea about. 

Been painting all day and finishing the drywall aswell. Cant wait to get things rolling again. All my gals are on my back porch haha. And loving it. Wish i had a roof setup like you DST. me old deck will do for now lol. Peace 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh boy! I love a mystery! So I'm thinking with your new room you shouldn't have mold problems, so I'm guessing it's not a dehumidifier. It could be an air conditioner, or a co2 burner, maybe a chiller for hydro? I'm going with some sort of co2 set-up. Peter beaters, you are a trip my friend.

As an aside, for those who I haven't given some rep to lately, it's only cause I can't.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 2, 2010)

So odd that you should say that genuity, it's the one that showed the worst yellowing. I'm so ashamed of my dumb ass I'm not posting any pics till next week.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So odd that you should say that genuity, it's the one that showed the worst yellowing. I'm so ashamed of my dumb ass I'm not posting any pics till next week.


that fish emoulsion will work wonders on that #18.


----------



## McNulty (Sep 2, 2010)

Alright lads , here to show the recent developments..had a few 'issues' but seems back on track. a good flushing works wonders. 
Chose AK47 because id heard it was quality smoke and good yield. fingers crossed, enjoy!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahhh hahaa yes indeed a trip i am lol. Im the craziest most sane person i know lol. And as for the suprise, Nope neither one hu. But as im feeling a bit overwhelmed with all the work to be done and i wont have it operational for at least a month or better heres the big suprise.

I got one of these beastly canundrums dropped of by a good friend of mine in front of my nosey neighbor lady. we had no choice but to unload the fkn thing in front of her whilst she sat on her screen porch. Fortunately for me she is a closet smoker ah haha. 

So without further jaw heres the gear and what i intend to do in this room. 

[youtube]-pKuarHkpbs[/youtube]







It dont look much larger than a 55 gal drum but let me tell ya this fucker i 5 ft around. Between me and my home boys we call it Big Bertha. 

Heres just the base of Big Bertha. sitting within the veg room of the new room taking up some space. It looks like fun to me. 



Ohh shit its raining gotta check the plants. Peace 1bmm


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you are right Mason theyre roots arent long enough to tough water yet i havent even seen them come out the netpots should i top feed?


----------



## McNulty (Sep 2, 2010)

very nice indeed, how much for one of those monsters??


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

i remember you talking about this a while ago 1bmm,it looks like it will be a site to see in action.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 2, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I think you are right Mason theyre roots arent long enough to tough water yet i havent even seen them come out the netpots should i top feed?


Yes indeed hs. Them roots are dying if they are not moist. It looks to me like your growing dwc style. Do you have airstones in the res? 

Id fill that sucker up to within an inch of the lid with plain water and maybe a cap full of veg nutes until you got alot of roots hanging out of the net pots. Im no expert on dwc but i do know my cloning dwc style and them roots must be wet at all times. Your leaves are really what tells you whats going on with your plants and when ever you got leaves dying off you got issues your not adressing in the plants eyes. Its a challenge as all of us 600 watter know. Id read up on some dwc threads. There are alot of good dwc growers on riu. One of our own Jigfresh has grown in dwc with great sucess and has some really good reads. Check him out bro. 



McNulty said:


> very nice indeed, how much for one of those monsters??


 I dont have a clue Mcnulty lol. Welcome to the 600. My home boy payed 4500 us for it years ago. Its been sitting ever since. 



genuity said:


> i remember you talking about this a while ago 1bmm,it looks like it will be a site to see in action.


Yeah its an intimidating bahemith. The numbers are what scares me. I figure ill try doing alot of lst and veg of 30 or so to fill out the space. 

It came with a Agro Star 1000 watt and a Sunleaves 600 watt ballast. Sos im 3-600 deep with a thousand to boot. What to do?. Thats a bit more light than i want on my wiring.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 2, 2010)

MY QUERKLE showed its first roots threw the net pot  I top fed the Green Crack hopefully that helps i added the ducting to my CF im trying to figure out where in the tent im going to put my Inline fan i was thinking of maby mounting it to the ceiling since i cant drill threw cement. Anyway im taking pics now of all my shit ill have them up in a minute.
And i have the water about an inch under my Netpots i think i have DWC down pretty well i just think my roots weren't getting wet Ill update you soon


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 2, 2010)

Why cant you drill through cement?. A hammer drill and some tapcon screws or contrete lag bolts. Just ideas but it can be done.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 2, 2010)

here is my set up i got for the seedlings 

View attachment 1133740View attachment 1133741View attachment 1133739


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 2, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Why cant you drill through cement?. A hammer drill and some tapcon screws or contrete lag bolts. Just ideas but it can be done.


 lol very true mason let me rephrase my statement im to lazy, Dont have the tools,and i rent but i do need to get on building a veg room i was thinking something small made with plywood im looking for some DIY guides right now


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Well thanks god Drewsb420 is actually normal, lol. Thanks for the nice pics this time!!! And Welcome.

Busy night in the 600!!! Sure is coming along McNulty, I hate camera phones and spent ages photographinh my old grows with my camera phone...if you do it with a normal camera the line do not appear. Thanks for the share and keep up the good work.

1BMM, couldn't keep that secret for long buddy, bloody hell, looks like a nice toy to play around with. Hope it brings success old parts!!

Nas, I would perhaps move those T5's closer to your seedlings! Look like happy little buggers though.

Happy Friday peeps,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 3, 2010)

Masonman...Jackpot! Big Bertha indeed. Can't wait to see this beast in action.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey lads, well it about that time that we get our bloody swerve on with our friendly DOG.

So here's the rules.....THERE ARE NONE!

You can: plant you DOG now, tomorrow, next week, next year....whatever. But it would be nice if the core of us started this weekend!

You can: Germinate how you want

You can: Veg as long as you want

You can: Grow in whatever medium you want

You can: Grow in whatever style you want

You can: Plant 1, 2 or all 3 seeds, if you want. (3 is what was sent out to the general populus)

You can: Bend, Snap, Trim, Sit on, Drool over, Play with, Tweak, Squeeze, Twist, Tie down, Spray, Foliar feed, Root trim...you get the picture...do what you want. In fact the more people doing different things the better.

You can: also select the best from your seeds.

You can: Mother the plant and take clones if you prefer to select the best of breed.

You get the picture, this is not a competition to see who finishes first, or who gets the biggest yield, or various other, I am better than you elements. I am not interested.

I am interested in seeing a bunch of bru's growing out a new strain with different pheno's, looking for the best of the bunch to either continue growing, or to bread with, or to just have as a lovely new addition to your collections.

So peeps, lets get to it this weekend!!!!

Thats all from me the noo.

Peace and happy growing.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 3, 2010)

Morning D. Sounds like a plan. Cant wait woof woof.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2010)

I thought this was appropiate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8

Let the fun begin!!!


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

hehe, i like it


curious old fart said:


> [youtube]He82NBjJqf8[/youtube]
> I thought this was appropiate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8
> ...


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

hell yea,time to take the chain off the DOG!!!!
GET'EM GAL!!!!!GET'EM


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy shit I have buds the size of baseball bats. And then I woke up and realized, shit its only day 3 of 12/12.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Holy shit I have buds the size of baseball bats. And then I woke up and realized, shit its only day 3 of 12/12.


lol..........id go back to sleep fast!!!and chop dem buds.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

genuity said:


> lol..........id go back to sleep fast!!!and chop dem buds.


Hardest thing in life, to get back to that point in the dream where you woke up...doh!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Hardest thing in life, to get back to that point in the dream where you woke up...doh!!


lol.....for some buds the size of ball bats,i'd go find




to help me out!!..lol


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

genuity said:


> lol.....for some buds the size of ball bats,i'd go find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'd sure be handy for trimming!!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

now this is a trimmer for ya




jus a lil off in the head!!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

I call my best mate ScissorHands, or just Scissors...but he is a hairdresser (sorry mate, Hair Stylist, hahaha)


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> I call my best mate ScissorHands, or just Scissors...but he is a hairdresser (sorry mate, Hair Stylist, hahaha)


haha.....(bud stylist) would be more fitting,lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey peeps, just thought I would share.

I have just ordered some Diatomaceous Earth, heres the link. I'll let you know what it like (for anyone who has gnats or thrips, or other pest problems)
http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/%22Diatom%20for%20Pests%22


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe, i like it


 LMAO all i need to do is pick up some rock wool and im ready to germ


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

[youtube]/v/nBYVD1T9gFQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
Got my dogs 2 of em off the lead with 2 dpp x livers and 2 x dpp x jack the ripppers, let the gaames begine


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

love the vid mr.west,i really like the foot work them kids have.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 3, 2010)

Can you all imaging the pages and pages of harvest pics we are gonna have in some months


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

im waiting for alll the cute baby pics lool


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

[youtube]</v/nlJWis5wH54?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I thought this was appropiate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8
> 
> ...



And DST, it may not be a competition as far as you are concerned, I respectfully disagree. Do you have any idea of how many visions of sugar plums we have dancing through our heads right about now? As cof said, well almost said, the DOGS are out. I do however agree with you in several aspects, it is not a competition of most of the things you mentioned, huge harvests of great bud would be nice, but like you, I am more interested to see what we do with the DOGS as a group.

You can: Bend, Snap, Trim, Sit on, Drool over, Play with, Tweak, Squeeze, Twist, Tie down, Spray, Foliar feed, Root trim...you get the picture...do what you want. In fact the more people doing different things the better.

I believe you've covered the spectrum with that information...and I can't wait to see some of the twisted sisters we develop.

Thanks again DST for being you.

For the rest of us, pay it forward.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 3, 2010)

I think its going to be awesome to see the same set of genetics worked over by some brilliant lads. We no doubt will have a standout somwhere in the midst. 

Mr West loving that old school hip hop vid. To bad that these days people dont dance like that anymore. Now they call it gangster walkin. You wouldnt believe the goofies around my parts jivin down the street talking shit to themselves hahaa. Its funny to me. We see alot of chicagos gang bang rejects around here and they all act hard. But if you meet a real OG from the chi they tell ya whos who. Most are banned from there own hoods and considered bitch N....... lol. Just a funny sight to see the jive turkeys oow woppin & beboppin thinking there raw lol. Ok end of rant.

I believe im going to start all 3 doggies and take cuttings from each but not mother them. After round one ill keep the clone from the best pheno and raise a clone mother and try and keep getting dif phenos. Sound good? haha. I love growing shit. Just love it. Thanks D for the comradery and a fun experimental hobby grow. Mucho reps my bru. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey headsup Hows your cloner coming along. Did ya just opt for the airstones?. As a interesting comment on bubblr cloning and aero cloning a real close bud of mine has a mistic cloner which is the ebay bought misting type cloner. He told me he was amazed at how much better my clones produced roots than his mistic machine. ??? I dont know Seems to me that that misting would work better. Maybe he just aint doing things right could be. Im still going to build one when i get bored this winter. Just for fun.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2010)

View attachment 1135171
DOG House

View attachment 1135165
T-5's veg

View attachment 1135164
400 mh veg

View attachment 1135163
Bloom Room


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking good cof. Do you germ right in soil?. Just curious like you hehe. Im thinking im going to soak the lil doggies for the night.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

i buried 2 dogs in jiffys earlier thiss evening


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2010)

Straight into coca. I keep it damp by bottom watering when needed.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool cof. Id like to taste the diffrence of coco grown herb. Just sounds like it aught be some smooth yummy buds.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2010)

I just use the coca for starting seeds. Once they break ground, I will transplant
the peat pot (with the coca) into a peat/perlite mixture.
If you want to stunt the growth let them grow thru the peat pot into the tray
for a couple of weeks before transplanting. AKA the small plants in the bloom room.


cof


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

i put two pups in soil today,along with two of my tester seeds***


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 3, 2010)

I am germing 1 Dog 1 Purple Urkle and 1 Lifesaver in a Paper Towl in a glass jar


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got back from the hydro store with my brand new rockwool 1" plugs and some 3" rockwool blocks for later. I must say I'm extremely excited.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2010)

Jigfresh

Your inbox is full. I'm trying to pm you.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I just got back from the hydro store with my brand new rockwool 1" plugs and some 3" rockwool blocks for later. I must say I'm extremely excited.


 I did the same thing went and got some rockwool and i just ordered 5 Fem Iced Grapefruits from Attitude and got 4 free seeds 
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Product: UFO# 1 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Automatic Feminized
Product: FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plante: 
Product: FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds Royal Haze
Product: FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit
[/FONT]


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

Loves the tunes Westy, you got me all teary eyed this morning with all those good memories flashing back!!!

Here's my little tune for the start of the grow: (some of you have been subjected to it before, hehe)
[youtube]G0mOCCkjKRQ[/youtube]

HeadsUp, Cof, Westy, Genuity....shit, I better get my act in gear. Will pop 2 little pups straight into coco this morning. good to see the different germing stylees already coming through. I think I have tried everyone, they all work just depends on how lazy you are. I use to do the towel/bag thing, and the soak thing, and now I am full cycle and back to putting them straight into the medium....guess i am a little bit lazy.

Flushing time for my Thelma this morning who's at 11 weeks now, she's got diamonds dripping from every bloody branch, lovely!!!! My outdoor girls are finally producing white pistils and there is just bud sites everywhere. Some of the branches have branches the size of plant growing from them, I can't wait to see these beauties in their full glory....just makes me want to move to the tropics and grow all year long outside!!! Outdoor growing is the shit guys!!!

Have a nice Saturday.

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I did the same thing went and got some rockwool and i just ordered 5 Fem Iced Grapefruits from Attitude and got 4 free seeds
> [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Product: UFO# 1 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Automatic Feminized
> Product: FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plante:
> Product: FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds Royal Haze
> ...


i got some iced grapefruit from xl seeds i think 19 quid for 5 but no freebees grrr


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

ramberling scottsman freom a ramberling scottsman


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm at twenty eight degrees latitude and I feel like I live in the tropics. Later today I'm going to go visit my outdoor baby, I only see her once a week. Currently at seven twelve in the morning it's seventy five degrees with ninety four percent humidity outside. It's a rare morning when the humidity is under ninety percent while the weather is still warm. Only in the winter does the humidity drop here. Even in my grow room which has an air conditioner, after the lights go out, which they did at seven this morning, the humidity will rise to about sixty four percent. In another couple of weeks I'll have to put my dehumidifier in there for the lights out period. Don't want to get bud mold late in the game.


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

hot and wet ok wen ur with a lady but no fun if your in the JUNGLE!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

I am constantly dealing with high humidity % in my grow room...suck but hey ho, when you are under the sea what can you do, it' a bit damp yopu know.

Here's the Doggies:


I thought this was a cool shot! For various reasons! It the Casey that hermed. I think the seed has come from an HB( not sure if I said that before) The other Casey from seed smells just like the original. Weird, anyway, we'll see when I chop it, most of it will go to make hash but I'll have a few buds I'll keep.


And here she is in full, she's quite a nice plant actually. Stayed quite short as well, which is more than can be said for her Lanky as fek cousin, half sister, whatever you want to call the other one.


Here's some DOGs I planted for my next run. Also the Exodus blue Widow, Thelma's and an OG Kush in there. I topped and fimmed them this time instead of LST'ing. I'll do some of that after wards.


These are the Headbands I had outside and put in the cab to get them fired up. they are going back outside next week.



And here is my BX2 Cheese and my Casey Jones (with a little Casey jones at the front)


Enjoy 600.

Peace,

DST


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/july-update-13392/1136005-img-8120/


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice DST, there is nothing like letting your girls see the sun. Those headbands look gorgeous.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice DST, there is nothing like letting your girls see the sun. Those headbands look gorgeous.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

I see RIU is on the fritz again...sorry about the double post, the server kept telling me it wasn't posting. I had to wait fifteen seconds between posts.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im presoaking my rockwool now. Hopefully have the DOG sitting comfy tomorrow. Let The Games Begin!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Loves the tunes Westy, you got me all teary eyed this morning with all those good memories flashing back!!!
> 
> Here's my little tune for the start of the grow: (some of you have been subjected to it before, hehe)
> [youtube]G0mOCCkjKRQ[/youtube]
> ...


 Gotta love the outdoors. I used to laugh at my friends growing indoors because my branches were bigger than their plants. Now Im reduced to indoors only for the time being. Not only are the yields larger, but the quality cant be matched if outdoor plants are given the proper care. Lets face it, not a single light on the market can match the suns spectrum.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2010)

For anyone who is interested, I presoak my 1" rockwool cubes in a tub of water with about 1/4tsp of clonex in it(around 50ppm)and adjust ph to 5.5. After they sit for 24 hours, I squeeze excess moisture out, pop a non pre-soaked bean into the cube, throw it in my tray with a humidity dome, and pour a small amount of water into the bottom of the tray to keep the humidity up. Then just trow on the dome, put it under a cfl and walk away. I check to make sure the cubes are moist every couple of days, and have new little plants after 7-10 days with a 100% germination rate so far. to re-wet the cubes, I just mix up some of the same stuff I soak the cubes in but with a ph of 5.8. Here is a pic of it, but I dont use the perlite anymore, it makes the humidity drop faster which didnt make sense to me.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I see RIU is on the fritz again...sorry about the double post, the server kept telling me it wasn't posting. I had to wait fifteen seconds between posts.


On the Fritz again...something tells me I have heard that before, but I don't know where...sounds like it has War connotations??



Integra21 said:


> Im presoaking my rockwool now. Hopefully have the DOG sitting comfy tomorrow. Let The Games Begin!


Another happy DOG lover, hope yer Pinchers don't get jealous Integra!!



Outdoorindica said:


> Gotta love the outdoors. ......not a single light on the market can match the suns spectrum.


I may just have to agree with you...sadly. Just a shame we don't get more of round these parts, lol



Integra21 said:


> For anyone who is interested, I presoak my 1" rockwool cubes in a tub of water with about 1/4tsp of clonex in it(around 50ppm)and adjust ph to 5.5. After they sit for 24 hours, I squeeze excess moisture out, pop a non pre-soaked bean into the cube, throw it in my tray with a humidity dome, and pour a small amount of water into the bottom of the tray to keep the humidity up. Then just trow on the dome, put it under a cfl and walk away. I check to make sure the cubes are moist every couple of days, and have new little plants after 7-10 days with a 100% germination rate so far. to re-wet the cubes, I just mix up some of the same stuff I soak the cubes in but with a ph of 5.8. Here is a pic of it, but I dont use the perlite anymore, it makes the humidity drop faster which didnt make sense to me.


Covering all bases as expected!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 4, 2010)

DST loving the outdoors them ladies ayy. My gals really seem to be liking there spot on my patio in the backyard. They have been praying to the skys since they went out and looking happy as can be. I wish i could just put them out in the open sun but to may nosey neighbors for that. Hell i get nervous just going out to look at them lol. Must get room finished. Peace 1bmm


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Im presoaking my rockwool now. Hopefully have the DOG sitting comfy tomorrow. Let The Games Begin!


 Me as well they are sitting in 5.5 Phed water now I hooked up my CF and Inline fan it is 10x cooler in my Tent  IM READY TO LET THE GAMES BEGIN 


















Here are some pictures of my 2 Clone that are still alive somehow but i am just going to trash them i dont think its worth even trying












Those were the Durban Poison and the Purple God Bud clones


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 4, 2010)

Way to go Hotsauce the tent is looking great bro. As for the clones id say they are probably best laid to rest. Thats to bad hs cause you had them rooted nicely in that humidity dome. Better luck next round. Youll get err HS.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Way to go Hotsauce the tent is looking great bro. As for the clones id say they are probably best laid to rest. Thats to bad hs cause you had them rooted nicely in that humidity dome. Better luck next round. Youll get err HS.


Thanks Mason. Yea my first babies didn't make it long but ill take it as a lesson learned. Everything in my flowering room is getting under control now its about time for the veg room to get done. I thinking i will be building my own Grow tent.
I know i will be cloning the hell out of my Querkle and my Fem Iced Grapefruits when they come. Hopefully my freebies Germ as well. As far as my seeds that are germing now hopefully they crack by tomorrow if not should i pop them into the rockwool anyway? The other 2 Dogs i will let out when i have some room and see what Germing works best for them and me


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 4, 2010)

CanI hang out with you guys, 600w dimmable lumatek in a 4x4x8 vertical.


----------



## McNulty (Sep 4, 2010)

looks like a quality set up, what strain matey?...smokin some nice cheese right now hehe


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2010)

Nickfury

Welcome aboad!
Good looking set-up. Tell us about it.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey nickfury welcome. Also curious as to where that duct coming off the bottom of your light goes?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

Hotsuase, I agree about your clones, time to bury the dead and move on to the next experiment. Isn't everything we attempt that we have not yet done an experiment? I'm also curious, did you get your tent from high tech garden supply? It looks like the mother keeper I bought from them?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

For anyone who did not see this before it's an amazing amount of info about strains.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/

I see you on here you cof, you'll probably enjoy this site.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 4, 2010)

I have not a clue in heavens name as to what is going on with a few of my girls? I have removed more yellow leaves over the past week than I have from all my previous grows combined? Over the past week or so I've been giving them fish emulsion and they have improved, somewhat. However, I am not a happy camper about the yellowing.

With all of that said, the crystal production is really starting to kick into gear and I'm not at the end of week five until tuesday. Has anyone grown any LA Confidential? She is by far the most heavy crystal producer, looking forward to seeing her in a couple of more weeks when she starts to fatten up for the slaughter.


Edit...I think I will go gaze upon her beauty for a few minutes. Just writing about her gives me this longing sensation to go see her.

Edit again...and I need to hit the vaporizer.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 4, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks Mason. Yea my first babies didn't make it long but ill take it as a lesson learned. Everything in my flowering room is getting under control now its about time for the veg room to get done. I thinking i will be building my own Grow tent.
> I know i will be cloning the hell out of my Querkle and my Fem Iced Grapefruits when they come. Hopefully my freebies Germ as well. As far as my seeds that are germing now hopefully they crack by tomorrow if not should i pop them into the rockwool anyway? The other 2 Dogs i will let out when i have some room and see what Germing works best for them and me


Good deal hotsauce. Everbody so far has there own ways of germing. I soak mine for 12-24 hour and napkin ziplock till they crack. Then into a 4" soil pot. Works well for me. 



nickfury510 said:


> CanI hang out with you guys, 600w dimmable lumatek in a 4x4x8 vertical.


Nice setup there Nickfury. Another vert grower. Welcome to the club 600. Great folks galore around here


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 4, 2010)

The new lineup.



Soak till the AM then into the zippies. 

Peace 1bmm


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2010)

Heads Up

I have that site up at this time. Helluva lot of information.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 4, 2010)

No HU my tent is off Ebay 48x48x78 i believe the one with free shipping im off to work see everybody Tomorrow
Peace and love HS


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW Headsup cool link.

Edit: Upon further reading. Thankyou Headsup. Packed with info.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 4, 2010)

Im happy to say that my Black Jacks stems have strengthened up since I LST'd her, and she has turned a nice green since I started using the big bloom on the girls. Not only is she in good health now, but her stems with leave your fingers sticky if you rub them. I think she has made a full recovery from what I think was a magnesium deficiency. The Sensi Star is still haveing some issues, but she is sticky too, so I guess she will do what ever she does and I will except that. The cheese I have is a tiny fucker compared to everything else. I dont expect a huge yield from it compared to the others. It has roots out the ass, they are coming out of the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket, but she is just short by nature I guess. Day 4 of 12/12 is over as of 29 minutes ago, looking forward to week 8-when ever the last one finishes.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 4, 2010)

i would have to say 1000 watts are wayyyyyyyyyy better than 600 watts


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 4, 2010)

ya but 2 600 is more light and cheaper to run


----------



## Xiphos (Sep 4, 2010)

What would be the ideal number of plants to put under a 600w in a 4x4 tent?


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey peeps, Good Morning, and a Happy Sunday to all!!

Welcome to the Nickfurry, a fellow Vertical grower, sweet. And I like the set up, looks quite similar to mine (well the lights vertical, lol) Keep us posted.

Looks like everyones got their DOGs in training. Kinda like Cruffs! or Schuthund (or whatever it's called - some peeps were talking about it on my other thread)

Hotsause, you could ditch those clones or just stick em in soil and put them at your window. With roots like that they may still bounce back. I've got a few clones sitting in my greenhouse to see if they come back. Just leaving them and watering every week or so.

Xiphos, not really sure, depends on the way you grow. Some people don't mind having 60 plant SOG, some people prefer to have 4 or 5 to stay within limits. If you are going for a normal grow, veg for around 4 weeks, I would say between 6-8 plants ideal in that space in a normal grow style.

Did someone fart in this thread earlier, there's a slightly bad smell in here this morning, hahaha.

Laters guys.

Peace, DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 5, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> What would be the ideal number of plants to put under a 600w in a 4x4 tent?


 Well, that depends on how long you want to veg. I am doing 12 in that same area, and it is too much. But I also vegged for 6 weeks, and lets say Im just a bit crowded. Im no expert, but I wouldnt do more than 9. And like DST said, you could do a lot more with clones and a sog method.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> What would be the ideal number of plants to put under a 600w in a 4x4 tent?


You could veg out 1 plant for 8 weeks and use a screen. You could go for up to 64 stait from seed to 12/12. Or something like 6 plants for 4 weeks veg. Or something inbetween those scenarios. Like DST said, all depends on how you want to grow. (I just realized I basically repeated your answer D... haha, it's late here)



DST said:


> Did someone fart in this thread earlier, there's a slightly bad smell in here this morning, hahaha.


HAHAHAHA... good stuff D. I smell it too.

I just watched "Hot Tub Time Machine"... that was a funny fucking movie. Yall might want to check it out.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Well, that depends on how long you want to veg. I am doing 12 in that same area, and it is too much. But I also vegged for 6 weeks, and lets say Im just a bit crowded. Im no expert, but I wouldnt do more than 9.


I would agree with Outdoor on the whole, unless you are growing vertical or doing a sog. (I recently had 20+ plants in that same size area, but some really small yins as well as bigger girls) All depends on your style of growing.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys, I am running some cherry kush, blackberry kush, sweet tooth, apollo 11, purple hindu, original purple, and lavendar. This closet grow was a spur of the moment thing after inhereting about 16 plants from my brother in law. Ive been wanting to do a vertical grow for awhile now and figured id give it a whirl...The space is a 4x4x8 closet with 14 medium sized plants hanging from painted plywood walls in 1.5g sqaure pots filled with coco coir. The exhaust and cool tube vent into the attic, with 4" drainage pipe coming down from the attic ran at the closet base for fresh air intake. here are a few more pics of the room......


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

That films sounds more like a porn Jig! lol. Will check it out some time if I get the chance.


jigfresh said:


> You could veg out 1 plant for 8 weeks and use a screen. You could go for up to 64 stait from seed to 12/12. Or something like 6 plants for 4 weeks veg. Or something inbetween those scenarios. Like DST said, all depends on how you want to grow. (I just realized I basically repeated your answer D... haha, it's late here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nickfury510 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys, I am running some cherry kush, blackberry kush, sweet tooth, apollo 11, purple hindu, original purple, and lavendar. This closet grow was a spur of the moment thing after inhereting about 16 plants from my brother in law. Ive been wanting to do a vertical grow for awhile now and figured id give it a whirl...The space is a 4x4x8 closet with 14 medium sized plants hanging from painted plywood walls in 1.5g sqaure pots filled with coco coir. The exhaust and cool tube vent into the attic, with 4" drainage pipe coming down from the attic ran at the closet base for fresh air intake. here are a few more pics of the room......


Yup, looking good! In fact if I scrunch my eyes up a bit i can almost imagine it being my cab....hold on, you out there just now...gonna check, lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 5, 2010)

Good sunday morning guys. I'm happy you guys enjoyed the strain site. It has so much info it's easy to get lost looking at things. I have six plants under my two six hundreds. Two lemon skunks which were vegged for four weeks and an LA Confidential x skunk, sleestack x skunk and an og18 x skunk all vegged for five weeks and one bean of my own also vegged for five weeks in two gallon smart pots. That puts six plants under my lights and I wouldn't want any more. All six receive maximum lighting. I have two each under each light and two in the middle of my lights which are separated by about a foot. I have had as many as ten under the lights but it was too much in my opinion. My next grow, the dog and casey jones are going to become mother plants, from them I plan on sticking nine to twelve clones under each light in one gallon grow bags and try to get a perpetual going for the next five months of winter, florida winter that is. For the cloning guys, is it better to let clones root for a couple of weeks before flowering or right into 12/12 from the cloner? I'm basically looking to grow one big bud on a stick in each gallon grow bag. Any suggestions are welcome.


Edit. Welcome back jigfresh, good to see ya' again.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 5, 2010)

DST, I'm not sure if that smell is a fart or just bad breath from one of those better than thou types?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 5, 2010)

Morning 600's 

My Purple Urkle Popped a Tail but my Dog and Lifesafer havent yet. I planted the Urkle and Dog in Rockwool we will see how it turns out. They are under my T5 under a humidity dome next to my Dying Green Crack and my Lovely Querkle. I never thought Germing was this easy lol i guess the hardest part is waiting for them to become seedlings so they can really thrive


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good sunday morning guys. I'm happy you guys enjoyed the strain site. It has so much info it's easy to get lost looking at things. I have six plants under my two six hundreds. Two lemon skunks which were vegged for four weeks and an LA Confidential x skunk, sleestack x skunk and an og18 x skunk all vegged for five weeks and one bean of my own also vegged for five weeks in two gallon smart pots. That puts six plants under my lights and I wouldn't want any more. All six receive maximum lighting. I have two each under each light and two in the middle of my lights which are separated by about a foot. I have had as many as ten under the lights but it was too much in my opinion. My next grow, the dog and casey jones are going to become mother plants, from them I plan on sticking nine to twelve clones under each light in one gallon grow bags and try to get a perpetual going for the next five months of winter, florida winter that is. For the cloning guys, is it better to let clones root for a couple of weeks before flowering or right into 12/12 from the cloner? I'm basically looking to grow one big bud on a stick in each gallon grow bag. Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> 
> Edit. Welcome back jigfresh, good to see ya' again.


I would suggest rooting them first in the veg cycle...or at least something longer than 12 hours. Then in 12/12 as soon as the new growth starts.



Heads Up said:


> DST, I'm not sure if that smell is a fart or just bad breath from one of those better than thou types?


There is always someone better...so what.lol



Hotsause said:


> Morning 600's
> 
> My Purple Urkle Popped a Tail but my Dog and Lifesafer havent yet. I planted the Urkle and Dog in Rockwool we will see how it turns out. They are under my T5 under a humidity dome next to my Dying Green Crack and my Lovely Querkle. I never thought Germing was this easy lol i guess the hardest part is waiting for them to become seedlings so they can really thrive


indeed, plants are fairly clever little things!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I just watched "Hot Tub Time Machine"... that was a funny fucking movie. Yall might want to check it out.


what color is my Jackson ahhhhh, that movie is hella funny. if you havent already you should check out cop out with Bruce Willis and Tracy Morgan now that is a funny movie


----------



## Xiphos (Sep 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> You could veg out 1 plant for 8 weeks and use a screen


Whats the point of a screen? I've seen them used with a SOG style but never understood why its there.

And what would produce more do you guys think? 1 big ass plant or 9 medium sized plants or 30+ SOG lollipopped style plants?


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> Whats the point of a screen? I've seen them used with a SOG style but never understood why its there.
> 
> And what would produce more do you guys think? 1 big ass plant or 9 medium sized plants or 30+ SOG lollipopped style plants?


the screen is used as a support. If you let the buds grow up and through the screen you wont have to try and climb in there to stake fat colas that want to fall over in the final 2 weeks. as far as what would produce more, they all have the ability to produce the same results, the key factor now would be time. It would take you 4-6 months to produce with 1 big plant that can be produced in 2-3 months with 30+ smaller plants....


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Well the screen is used to grow the plant and train the bud sites through the screen holes. Effectively evening out the canopy spread, distributing equal light, and also tricking the plant into thinking all the sites are colas. eh voila.

You question is not specific enough to provide an accurate answer because you would need to involve time as a factor. But I think that the SOG is the quickest and most efficient way to do it from scratch, if you can get the clones or reliable seed stock.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> the screen is used as a support. If you let the buds grow up and through the screen you wont have to try and climb in there to stake fat colas that want to fall over in the final 2 weeks. as far as what would produce more, they all have the ability to produce the same results, the key factor now would be time. It would take you 4-6 months to produce with 1 big plant that can be produced in 2-3 months with 30+ smaller plants....


Time, like I said key factor in the question.....great minds think alike, hahaha


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the screen is used to grow the plant and train the bud sites through the screen holes. Effectively evening out the canopy spread, distributing equal light, and also tricking the plant into thinking all the sites are colas. eh voila.
> 
> You question is not specific enough to provide an accurate answer because you would need to involve *time as a factor*. But I think that the SOG is the quickest and most efficient way to do it from scratch, if you can get the clones or reliable seed stock.


you are a sharp cookie


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> you are a sharp cookie


it's good to know the grey cells still have some purpose lad!


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> it's good to know the grey cells still have some purpose lad!


lol...Ive been cruising through your journal, so far looks good buddy. This is my first vertical atempt so be prepared for a baragge of questions when i get to the end of your journal. So far im sold and dont think ill be doing much horizontal gardening from this point on.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> lol...Ive been cruising through your journal, so far looks good buddy. This is my first vertical atempt so be prepared for a baragge of questions when i get to the end of your journal. So far im sold and dont think ill be doing much horizontal gardening from this point on.


I'm a big beleiver in vert growing as well. Don't think I'll ever go back to a horizonal canopy.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 5, 2010)

Vertical does seem to be the buis if you got a tall enough space. Gained myself 3 ft in the new spizzot and its ready for action. I got a dog cracked already going in soil. Plumb tuckered out peace bros. 1bmm


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got a question, I was wondering if anyone has ever cut a bud off a plant and just put it right in a jar to try to slow dry/cure that way the whole time instead of hanging it to dry, prly a dumb question oh well.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 5, 2010)

I havent posted in a while, but Ive been spending alot of time working on a new room, and my outdoor is staring to require that end of the season attention. I should have a pic or two of my new vertical grows, im going perpetual and loving every minute of it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> I got a question, I was wondering if anyone has ever cut a bud off a plant and just put it right in a jar to try to slow dry/cure that way the whole time instead of hanging it to dry, prly a dumb question oh well.


That's how you get mold on your bud. Just ask hotsause about not drying bud enough before jarring it.

Good to see you seedless.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

how many days do you think is the best before putting it in the jar


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2010)

depends, but maybe 2-5. When it seems dry enough. How's that for a crappy answer. Someone will probably have a better one soon.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

yea this isint my first time drying weed i just was wonderin how long other pep dryed for, anyways i got alot of the strains i see in ur journal goin right now ima go check it out, sour grape,hindus,odyssey,ww


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 5, 2010)

oh those are all individual grows, very nice


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 6, 2010)

I usually hang dry mine for 5-8 days, until the stems snap instead of bending. Then into the jars.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 6, 2010)

cool, nice journal btw, did you buy that screen at home depot?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep, It's just 2"x3" garden fencing from Home Depot.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

my two dogs are up an nodding pics wen i get bk from golf lol


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> lol...Ive been cruising through your journal, so far looks good buddy. This is my first vertical atempt so be prepared for a baragge of questions when i get to the end of your journal. So far im sold and dont think ill be doing much horizontal gardening from this point on.


No worries, there are a few Vertical growers so feel free to fire away.



jigfresh said:


> I'm a big beleiver in vert growing as well. Don't think I'll ever go back to a horizonal canopy.


Yup, Jig was a big inspiration of mine for vertical...pulling lb's in a clothes locker cupobard!!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Vertical does seem to be the buis if you got a tall enough space. Gained myself 3 ft in the new spizzot and its ready for action. I got a dog cracked already going in soil. Plumb tuckered out peace bros. 1bmm


Still planning and scheming on the new cupboard here. 3 ft sound enough to grow another layers, lol!



drewsb420 said:


> I got a question, I was wondering if anyone has ever cut a bud off a plant and just put it right in a jar to try to slow dry/cure that way the whole time instead of hanging it to dry, prly a dumb question oh well.


Must be dry before jar.....everyone does it dofferent, but that is a must. I hang for at least 4 days, then put the buds with stems into a paperbag for a day or two, then snip off buds and leave in bag for another day, then jar. I burp 4 x per day at least for the first week. Then once a day at least after that for another week.



strictly seedleSs said:


> I havent posted in a while, but Ive been spending alot of time working on a new room, and my outdoor is staring to require that end of the season attention. I should have a pic or two of my new vertical grows, im going perpetual and loving every minute of it.


Look forward and welcome back seedless.



jigfresh said:


> That's how you get mold on your bud. Just ask hotsause about not drying bud enough before jarring it.
> 
> Good to see you seedless.


Indeed, even being very careful you can still miss a little bit of mould. Out of my current harvest so far I have had one little nug with a bit of mould in it, and I was pi$$ed off!! It's a very specarious part of the grow I think.



mr west said:


> my two dogs are up an nodding pics wen i get bk from golf lol


Nodding dogs is what we like Westy. Sheesh they were quick old parts!!! Let me quess who that is in the pic? lol.

EDIT: GOLF?!?! It's a hard life Westy eh, lol!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> my two dogs are up an nodding pics wen i get bk from golf lol


I want to see a pic of your scorecard, eraser marks and all. I don't know about europe but in the states they give you pencils to keep score, with no erasers...so, you have to decide before the hole what you score is going to be. If you get into the deep weeds, it's minus two strokes, balls in the water, no penalty, just hit another and of course the ever beloved mulligan in case you need it.

In another month or so it will be time to pick up the sticks again and play the old hit and chase game. It's still way too hot here.

DST, I was just looking at today's weather and it reminded me of you saying you live below the sea and you are always battling humidity problems. Florida must be very alike in many ways. My elevation is something like twenty nine feet above sea level, I'm surrounded by water on three sides and the humidity is now one hundred percent outside. If it weren't for the hot humid weather, you would feel right at home in florida.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I want to see a pic of your scorecard, eraser marks and all. I don't know about europe but in the states they give you pencils to keep score, with no erasers...so, you have to decide before the hole what you score is going to be. If you get into the deep weeds, it's minus two strokes, balls in the water, no penalty, just hit another and of course the ever beloved mulligan in case you need it.
> 
> In another month or so it will be time to pick up the sticks again and play the old hit and chase game. It's still way too hot here.
> 
> DST, I was just looking at today's weather and it reminded me of you saying you live below the sea and you are always battling humidity problems. Florida must be very alike in many ways. My elevation is something like twenty nine feet above sea level, I'm surrounded by water on three sides and the humidity is now one hundred percent outside. If it weren't for the hot humid weather, you would feel right at home in florida.


You decide what your score is before the whole, hahahaha.....

Where there is water there is humidity for sure. My whole last grow was grown in betwen 60-70% (on my humidity meter, it actually say's 60% is still dry, haha) I would have thought there is a whole load of business out in Florida for the big dredging companies what with reclaiming land etc....huge organisations in the Netherlands and Belgium involved in this...I think my elevation is around sea level if I am lucky!

MAde a visit to the guerilla girls...not looking too great. Will post some pics soon for all to see.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

These are the only real pics worth sharing with you all, for the rest feel free to stop by my journal. The guerilla grow sux I am afraid.


Horizontal plant!!!!


DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

Im so proud my puppys are thriving lol


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice one Westy, congrats on being a father.....yet again, lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

lol, I love germing seeds what ever they are but its nice to do something difrent lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, I was just looking at today's weather and it reminded me of you saying you live below the sea and you are always battling humidity problems. Florida must be very alike in many ways. My elevation is something like twenty nine feet above sea level, I'm surrounded by water on three sides and the humidity is now one hundred percent outside. If it weren't for the hot humid weather, you would feel right at home in florida.


LOL.....I used to live in far south SW Florida for 7 yrs....and worked construction.....good thing the economy sux or I would still be in that pressure cooker sweating my ass off......Hard to grow when your closet is 94*!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

That's why I switched from my closet into a back bedroom. My closet didn't have air conditioning, my grow room does, now. For anyone who has never lived in florida for a couple of years, they really can't get an appreciation for just how hot and humid it is here.

On a more pleasant note, my cloner is working. I was trying to use the mist/fogger type tips but I didn't have enough pressure to run them, the tips have been switched out for regular 360 degree jets and they are working like a charm. Come on cooler weather, I'm ready now.

Tomorrow is actually the end of week five flowering for my girls. I'll get some pics up of them and the cloner tonight when my lights come on.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats on the triplets mr west, how was the round of golf?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

Kind of spooky, not a single soul on here for the past almost five hours?

Does anyone foliar feed their plants?


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Kind of spooky, not a single soul on here for the past almost five hours?
> 
> Does anyone foliar feed their plants?


i mist with snowstorm ultra once a week,i can see the extra K helps.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

I only mist in veg. I try to avoid extra mist in my already foggy country during flower!

p.s I was training, having my dinner, and then watching a film...that was roughly 5 hours, lol. Back now!! hehehoho puff puff bubble bubble


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying foliar feeding. I've been doing a little reading on the subject and it certainly appears that is the best and quickest method to correct any deficiencies in your plants. Aside from that foliar feeding from what I'm reading also helps to protect your plants from pests. It seems the little critters don't like the taste of the nutes on the plant. Seems like a win-win situation. Mist the bottom of the leaves to feed the plants and the tops to protect the plants. Also it's best to mist them first thing in the morning when the lights first come on. The stomata start to close once the temps reach about eighty, so the cooler it is the better for the plant to absorb the nutes.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

I know FDD swears by foliar feeding, and it is true IME that foliar feeding does help deficiencies quick. I am still a little skeptikal about doing it indoors though with the lights so close. If i spill a little water on the leaves it burns.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm thinking about trying foliar feeding. I've been doing a little reading on the subject and it certainly appears that is the best and quickest method to correct any deficiencies in your plants. Aside from that foliar feeding from what I'm reading also helps to protect your plants from pests. It seems the little critters don't like the taste of the nutes on the plant. Seems like a win-win situation. Mist the bottom of the leaves to feed the plants and the tops to protect the plants. Also it's best to mist them first thing in the morning when the lights first come on. The stomata start to close once the temps reach about eighty, so the cooler it is the better for the plant to absorb the nutes.


Do you think critters like organic nutes, because they certainly crawl all over my outdoor plants? And I constantly spray them, I am like some annoying thing with my sprey bottle...haha.

I was also reading that spraying most plants with pesticide, be it organic or not, the substance will only last a short while and generally is not a good detterent. You have to wait to get the bugs....But perhaps not. Would be interested to hear more, gotta go though.

Catch you guys later,

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2010)

This is what happens when you turn an old fart loose with the ability to crop a picture. This is a modonna at day 51.
View attachment 1140223
View attachment 1140222
View attachment 1140220
View attachment 1140219
View attachment 1140218


cof


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh she is SEXY. very nice old fart


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

Stunning cof, beautiful colors in them there ladies.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Congrats on the triplets mr west, how was the round of golf?


scored an 88 thanks was a very nice morning, i hit some lovely shots lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

lovely cof mate splendid and fabulous>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>deep purpl psychosis night time fatty


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank You. It's amazing what appears from a not too good photo.

I'm inclined to what Nick said, cause every time I spray I end up with leaf burn.



cof


----------



## bajafox (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm on the last 6 to 14 days on 3 of my plants so I thought I'd post a few pics 

They are a Jack Herer, Private Reserve and G13


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 6, 2010)

lookin good fox


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2010)

bajafox

nice looking ladies. You're fixing to have your head full!!!



cof


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2010)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh..I love jack herer...very nice


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2010)

nice lookin gal COF,ready for the pickin.

bajafox,are you ready for the trimming!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 6, 2010)

I sprayed my plants all through veg with no burnt leaves, your lights might be too close if that happens. Maybe. Not sure. 
COF those Madonna look beautiful. I was looking at that, killing fields and k.o. kush. Plus I want that Killing Kush they offer as a freebie on sannies site. The killing fields, and anything crossed with it, gets some beautifully colored phenotypes.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I sprayed my plants all through veg with no burnt leaves, your lights might be too close if that happens. Maybe. Not sure.
> COF those Madonna look beautiful. I was looking at that, killing fields and k.o. kush. Plus I want that Killing Kush they offer as a freebie on sannies site. The killing fields, and anything crossed with it, gets some beautifully colored phenotypes.


I haven't grown the kush yet, but my favorite has been extrema for its soaring, long lasting highs and unique taste. A two hit wonder, cause you wonder why you took the second hit. I just put six into 12/12 with 3 in veg and 12 in the cloner. 
I had two different phenos with the one I using having better bud development and high. However, what I have mature is from the other pheno.

I thought enough of the killing field to acquire the fem version and there are two currently in veg. along with 21 other sannie goods.

 
cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been looking hard at the Sannie gear. I want stuff that is mostly indica and that finishes fast. I know the killing fields is mostly sativa, but some of the phenos I have seen finish rather quick. I like hybrids too, anything in the 9 week range is ok for my setup. So the Madonna and the Extrema are on my list of must tries. Along with the k.o. and killing kush. I will have to make several orders so I can get the freebies I want too. The killing kush and the el monstre are what Im interested in first, then the list is huge and has a lot to offer for future ventures as well.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

Bajafox, very nice bud...and cof, you have an amazing amount of strains going. I'm almost surprised you can form a sentence with all the good smoke you grow. I do like your choices of strains. That extrema does look good and devastating.

Anyway it's been two weeks since my last pics so here is my latest. My cloner is working. I still have to put the final touches on it, clean it up a bit, but it's working. I also have four air stones to lay in the bottom to add oxygen to the water. I'm sure the pics are self explanatory.

On with the show.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2010)

Heads Up

Beautiful ladies!!!

You had said that your stash was getting low, have you determined which
branch might have a premature ending? There are several possible canidates.


cof


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

You did it, that's all the excuse I need to go over the edge and do a little soon to be exceedingly necessary 'pruning'. In all truth, a couple of underlying branches that were going to go to the hashish gods, are in my tent drying. I figure it's enough for a bag or two. I see the stoner who posted those pics didn't mention how old they were??? The end the fifth week of 12/12 tomorrow. I'm trying to hold out on trimming and thinking of actually spending money and get me a quarter that way I can let them go another week before I 'trim' some scragglers and maybe even some not so straglers. I might even chop a whole plant, it has beans, so far I see nothing on any of the other girls. Oddly enough they seem to be at the bottom of the plant and not in the tops. Even with the seeds in her, she smells so sour it's pungent, like an overripe armpit. This is like the third generation or so of an original cross of a white widow and something, I forget. Anyway she is extremely stinky much more so than any of her previous generations. I trimmed the lemon skunk last night, nice lemon scent.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

Lookin' at those roots drew, I can't wait to get my cloner going. Masonman, thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice Headsup. I am dreaming of when my plants have nugs like that. Right now I am just watching them stretch, The tops are poking out from the rest of the foliage and I am seeing more hairs up and down the plants. But being 6 days into 12/12 thats about all I can expect. Im just looking forward to when I actually have buds forming and I can get an idea of what my high/low producers are. Right now I think its going to go something like this in order of yield, Chronic, Wembley, Violator Kush, SAD S1, Sensi Star, MK Ultra, White Russian, Sour Kush, Vanilla Kush, Coletrain, Black Jack, Cheese. Of course that is only a very sketchy guess. It will be interesting to see how close or how far I am off from my guess come harvest time.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, impressive selection you got going there outdoor. I know what you mean, it seems like an eternity waiting for those first 'buds' to form.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey there roger 600 watters. I haven't the time to keep a journal these days so hopes you guys dont mind a load of pics. Heres the progress on my new room and overall ongoing grow. 


First walls getting framed on the new room.






After a grueling day of major priming and painting.


Basic setup for veg.


The rears will eventually be a veg quarters.


Still got some work to do trim ect. Anyways in the 2 big green pots DOG 1&2 and in front of them DOG3. The 2 red cups, Headband 1&2. The rest are my clones from the 600 cloning tutorial. WW BW1&2 TRW LS. 

And thats all for the new room for now. Had to bring in the gals from the back patio as i made space for them indoors. Heres a few shots of them being processed in. 


The clones


BW2. This pheno is a keeper.


BW1 smaller and not as tenacious. 

Lemon Skunk doing lovely. She really enjoyed the field trip outdoors. 


Purp mother plant. Skimpy lil buds. Hash or butter plant. 


Closeup of the purp mothers buds. I have concluded that the threshold for a plants productivity is best to keep her near normal. top 1 or 2 times. I dont recommend flowering a mother unless you do it outdoors. Waste of electricity. They still put out some decent smoke just wispy.


White Widow


The purps.


Trainwreck.

And thats all i got for now peeps. Going to be a fun fall/winter. Have a good night yall. 1bmm


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey boys, i could really do with your lots help. i seen a white fly in my tent and i got real worried now. as soon as i seen the fly it went in side the soil and back out and tryd flying of, i then got to kill it, but what is kinda worring me is my babys are only like 7 days old with the second set of leaves just comming, i dont want any thing happening to them!! i also seen some white stuff looks like erm white powder or somet on the top layer of soil,

any help will be much much much appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of soil are you using nas. Dont quote me on this but i read an article somwhere a year or so ago when i first started growing with fox farm soil, which i had a case of the nat flies in the soil. The article stated that it was a sign of good organic soil. Weather or not that is the truth i dont know. But the flies did not hurt my plants at all. There are a variety of pest flies though and it worth a search and read. I may do so meself. Peace and goodnight 1bmm


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> What kind of soil are you using nas. Dont quote me on this but i read an article somwhere a year or so ago when i first started growing with fox farm soil, which i had a case of the nat flies in the soil. The article stated that it was a sign of good organic soil. Weather or not that is the truth i dont know. But the flies did not hurt my plants at all. There are a variety of pest flies though and it worth a search and read. I may do so meself. Peace and goodnight 1bmm


My bag of ffof came with like flies in it..they were white and couldnt fly at first..like microscope almost..i believe the ffof website say something like ur soil should be alive..i guess thats what it means..idk..but they didnt bother my plants at all..I jus got finished cutting down my first P E..at 60 days..i was skeptical about the chop but i think i seen some bud mold ..just at the very top tho..I honestly think i could have been cut her but i thought the buds were gonna swell some more so i waited and the mold was spreading ..although her buds didnt get any bigger..she jus turn 2 a coat of all crystal white resin..  ..This pheno finishes fast and stays short..with a good amount of branching..only a few fan leafs didnt have resin on them..pretty pink and orange pistils..although the pheno seems indica with height..the buds are sativa like..i wanna kno what parents they used and this cross..The other pheno i have has sativa height ..with indica buds..fat!..but the fan leafs arent covered with resin like P E #1..and #1 wasnt a nute hog and didnt even burn when all the others did..she stayed green the whole 8wks..i would recommend P E 2 everybody..fast veg..first 2 flower..and the most icy so far ...#1 smells..deep..like over whelming almost but i cant put my finger on the smell..#2 smells a little more pleasnt like candy and sweet..

sidenote..DNA sour kush has no f%# smell!!..bubba kush ? x sour d ? ...i kno they say a plant wont have smell till the buds appear but look at my avatar it should have SOME smell atleast..i have some chemdawg getting raw in the corner with tiny pistils..and this S K..has no smell?? the plant grows like a charm! easy 2 grow..KUSH dominant..i can tell cause it looks like a mini chem with colored pistils..no smell..smh..i want some answers


----------



## bajafox (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow! Great setup 1badmasonman!



drewsb420 said:


> lookin good fox





curious old fart said:


> bajafox
> 
> nice looking ladies. You're fixing to have your head full!!!
> 
> ...





nickfury510 said:


> oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh..I love jack herer...very nice





genuity said:


> bajafox,are you ready for the trimming!!





Heads Up said:


> Bajafox, very nice bud...


thanks a lot everyone, I have been waiting for months to contribute to this thread  Hope to post final product in the next couple of days/weeks


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey folks, great stuff cof, bajafox, HeadsUp, and our man 1BMM. HeadsUp I wanna see your girls in normal light....please?

Silver, smells are quite important, but sometimes they come at different times. The true decider on a weed is the effect. It can smell, taste, do whatever you like, but if it don't give you a dunt...it ain't worth shit.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2010)

dunt headstrap or . Shit my weeds working cuz i cant think let alone thunk. I do find tho that the the really potant smelling weeds do things the less smelly ones cant.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 7, 2010)

DST, if I remember, I'll get some pics up before the lights go on tonight. I gave them a dose of flower and grow nutes last night. Tonight they get water and gravity. Masonman, nice job on your 'room' and I see you are going vertical. I need at least another ten years to do the things I want to do growing. This winter I want to try to turn out as much weed as I can so I'm going to try to keep three mother plants and clone like crazy, veg the plants for a week after cloning is finished and then into one gallon grow bags for flowering, sorta like a sog. I want to do a horizontal scrog with a six by four foot screen, I want to try vertical growing and I want to try grafting. I was watching the urban grower and this guy in Holland of all places, has like twelve different strains going from one root stock. I didn't know you could do that, was anyone else aware of this technique? He spliced different strains onto different side branches of the root stock and had a dozen strains going from this one plant, amazing.

Rise and shine six hundred.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 7, 2010)

A camera question for those with camera skills. What does shutter speed do? More precisely, for taking pics under hid lighting what shutter speed and iso speed is best for those conditions?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 7, 2010)

Well all you sausage slingers, it's that time of the morning again, time to start the weekly grind...and almost time to start running my fan and filter. It's starting to smell like a skunk is trapped inside my back bedroom. Wonder what that smell could be? Time to see the girls before lights out.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 7, 2010)

Headsup awesome work my man. Cloner looks like it will work great. Plant lovely aswell good one.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Its Time!!!

Chopped the big plant down (90ltr) .took for ever with three guys!! Omfg this plant was hard work but well worth it. Some really stinky bud got some pukka here, cant wait to wiegh it up, its been drying two days now ,trying out drying in same room as lights i dnt normally do it this way but i want it to dry a little bit quicker,hope it dont affect taste.

Any guesses on yeild? I dnt think the pics are showing the bud properly..
Looks good for one plant, considering lack of dwc experince..

 

​


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Its Time!!!
> 
> Chopped the big plant down (90ltr) .took for ever with three guys!! Omfg this plant was hard work but well worth it. Some really stinky bud got some pukka here, cant wait to wiegh it up, its been drying two days now ,trying out drying in same room as lights i dnt normally do it this way but i want it to dry a little bit quicker,hope it dont affect taste.
> 
> ...


Bet somebodys happy Congrats Bro DONT LET MOLD KILL YOUR HARVEST LOL I just smoked my last Blunt i would have had alot more had i taken care of my curing properly.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

lookin good HeadsUp,and dr gren dre.
two dogs up,they hit the soil on friday,and broke ground on monday.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

one of my grapegods is still putting out tripods pre nodeis there any ill effects to this


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Bet somebodys happy Congrats Bro DONT LET MOLD KILL YOUR HARVEST LOL I just smoked my last Blunt i would have had alot more had i taken care of my curing properly.


  You know it.. Going do evry thing possible to keep this bud fresh .. Til its gone that is



genuity said:


> lookin good HeadsUp,and dr gren dre.
> two dogs up,they hit the soil on friday,and broke ground on monday.


Thanks man..


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2010)

Dr

appears to be a good yield from your lady. Well done!

Now, from the dog house...first puppy

View attachment 1141296

Heads Up

I'm using a Kodak 9.2 that I got from wally world. Pictures are taken in 'close up' mode and when takingView attachment 1141295 pictutes under the hps under 'white balance' there is 'tungsten' which eliminates the yellow hue. The digital cameras are smarter than we are.
View attachment 1141298


cof


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Dr
> 
> appears to be a good yield from your lady. Well done!
> 
> ...


Thanks COF... Im hoping to reach the hieghts you guys have set Dst,integra,ibadass,gen,heads, jig ,hots.. and many others..
Going to put the chronic in the next big tub she should do alot better that the cheese which is known to have a small/tight yeild ..


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a new journal started up https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/364835-hotsause-madness-round-2-a.html#post4611009 . This time im going to keep it more organized Big updates every Thursday or Friday which ever works best. My Dog is started to peek its little head out i noticed the seed was sticking out of the rockwool a little so i had to push it down a little. My Iced Grapefruit should be here in a few days im probably gonna wait to crack those so i dont get to far ahead of myself but my tent is looking a little empty with only my Blueberry Dwarf in there lol I was scared i was gonna suck at germing seeds but i guess not my wifey says i have a natural green thumb  we shall see









<<<Purple Urkle Ill throw up a pic of the Dog when she peeps a little more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

i cant believe it i go away for the weekend and the DOGs are off the leash. lol best get my arse in gear...


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 7, 2010)

genuity said:


> one of my grapegods is still putting out tripods pre nodeis there any ill effects to this


Nope your fine. I've got one too. I just topped mine.

View attachment 1141346


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

how many nodes did this for you?or was it just that one?


----------



## jmitchell (Sep 7, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey there roger 600 watters. I haven't the time to keep a journal these days so hopes you guys dont mind a load of pics. Heres the progress on my new room and overall ongoing grow.


that room setup looks sweet.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey folks, evening all (afternoon state-side)

Congrats on the haul Dr Green, not sure about drying with lights but let us know how it goes. I try to keep my buds in the dark as light tends to degrade the thc. however, probably not a great deal for a couple of days. Saying that, the old Moroccan farmers bundle their weed in bales of 10kg and then dry them on the roofs of their houses!! Never quite got my head round that. Anyway, happy smoking.

Hotsause, will check out the new journal when I got a min.

Looks like the DOGs are off and running. Yup Don, better get your erse in gear. I put mine down on Saturday and I've got a wee yin sticking its bum above ground (I thought I had put it in the right way, lmao...anyway, may be able to park my bike in it if all else fails.)

Alright, off for my post work bifter.....chemchiesel this evening for a tester...the first pheno has a slight cheesey wif to it, but not a massive one. Actually it's a really nice smoke. The other pheno I am not sure about. The buds on these things are nice and solid, but a bit on the light side...if you know what I mean.

Cheers lads,

DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 7, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> My bag of ffof came with like flies in it..they were white and couldnt fly at first..like microscope almost..i believe the ffof website say something like ur soil should be alive..i guess thats what it means..idk..but they didnt bother my plants at all..I jus got finished cutting down my first P E..at 60 days..i was skeptical about the chop but i think i seen some bud mold ..just at the very top tho..I honestly think i could have been cut her but i thought the buds were gonna swell some more so i waited and the mold was spreading ..although her buds didnt get any bigger..she jus turn 2 a coat of all crystal white resin..  ..This pheno finishes fast and stays short..with a good amount of branching..only a few fan leafs didnt have resin on them..pretty pink and orange pistils..although the pheno seems indica with height..the buds are sativa like..i wanna kno what parents they used and this cross..The other pheno i have has sativa height ..with indica buds..fat!..but the fan leafs arent covered with resin like P E #1..and #1 wasnt a nute hog and didnt even burn when all the others did..she stayed green the whole 8wks..i would recommend P E 2 everybody..fast veg..first 2 flower..and the most icy so far ...#1 smells..deep..like over whelming almost but i cant put my finger on the smell..#2 smells a little more pleasnt like candy and sweet..
> 
> sidenote..DNA sour kush has no f%# smell!!..bubba kush ? x sour d ? ...i kno they say a plant wont have smell till the buds appear but look at my avatar it should have SOME smell atleast..i have some chemdawg getting raw in the corner with tiny pistils..and this S K..has no smell?? the plant grows like a charm! easy 2 grow..KUSH dominant..i can tell cause it looks like a mini chem with colored pistils..no smell..smh..i want some answers


 Sucks about your Sour Kush, mine smells like super sharp citrus and something i dont know what. Colored pistils huh? Had a lot of those outdoors. Mine is definitely kush dom. as well. Im sure she will stink up further into flowering.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey folks, evening all (afternoon state-side)
> 
> Congrats on the haul Dr Green, not sure about drying with lights but let us know how it goes. I try to keep my buds in the dark as light tends to degrade the thc. however, probably not a great deal for a couple of days. Saying that, the old Moroccan farmers bundle their weed in bales of 10kg and then dry them on the roofs of their houses!! Never quite got my head round that. Anyway, happy smoking.
> 
> ...


Cool DST.. There no longer hangin with lights on ,checked up and it aint good .Its only cause i seen some one on riu doing it thought it might help the drying time, should rush it really after i waited so long fot it to grow!!heres the 20ltrs looking almost ready!!

Dst when you say 2 phenos , do you mean the same strain but two seeds grew different?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 7, 2010)

gunna start some sharks breath ina few weeks, cant wait!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green

Plants, like people, have different characteristics (phenotypes). They are short, tall, fat, slim, compact, rangy, etc., all in one strain. Some are desirable and some are not, example: a stretchy plant with small buds and a long flowering time that takes up a lot of room for very little product is the last thing I want in my garden. It's important for plant selection such as choosing mother plants or breeding.

You have some beautiful buds!!!


cof


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 7, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> gunna start some sharks breath ina few weeks, cant wait!


i got one growing right now dna sharks breath i got it as a free femenized seed, its a 8 day old seedlings seems to be growing short and very indica! nice fat leaves


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 7, 2010)

sick dude, im pumped for this strain!


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 7, 2010)

I found out why my Green crack is dead and i have no idea how this happened


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> dr green
> 
> Plants, like people, have different characteristics (phenotypes). They are short, tall, fat, slim, compact, rangy, etc., all in one strain. Some are desirable and some are not, example: a stretchy plant with small buds and a long flowering time that takes up a lot of room for very little product is the last thing I want in my garden. It's important for plant selection such as choosing mother plants or breeding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info COF. So how do chose your best out of a pack of seeds? Or should i say when? as how will you know which ones smokes/yeilds the best in time take cuts?


Im sure the guy who made the cheese did it as i hear it was skunk no1 orginally that grew different to the rest.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> This is what happens when you turn an old fart loose with the ability to crop a picture. This is a modonna at day 51.
> View attachment 1140223
> View attachment 1140222
> View attachment 1140220
> ...


Looks good old fart. Nice and frosty. My Madonna'sare about 2.5 weeks into flower and are doing pretty well. Were yours real light eaters? So far got nice little bushes, but they dont seem to like any food over 350ppm. I thought this was strange, but they look so good, I didnt want to try for any more.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 7, 2010)

Well Dr. I think its best to take a few cuts from what your growing at the time before you switch to flower, keep them as clones growing in a veg area, and if you keep them clearly labeled you can easily pick out what was the keeper, if any and get rid of the rest. This way you dont have to do a reveg to get cuttings from the keeper plant.
My plants are looking beautiful and smelling better everyday. I am seeing a lot of nice bud sites forming, looks like its gonna be a decent yield if they get some size and weight to them.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Well Dr. I think its best to take a few cuts from what your growing at the time before you switch to flower, keep them as clones growing in a veg area, and if you keep them clearly labeled you can easily pick out what was the keeper, if any and get rid of the rest. This way you dont have to do a reveg to get cuttings from the keeper plant.
> My plants are looking beautiful and smelling better everyday. I am seeing a lot of nice bud sites forming, looks like its gonna be a decent yield if they get some size and weight to them.


Cool bro.. sounds good to me ,think ill start that process on this up coming batch ..
2 chronic seeds -serious seeds , 4 haze 4 cheese i took more than i needed just incase some died.
My mate just got a load of seeds i aint heard of before:
Sharksbreath
Rocklock(Im sure i seen one of the heads on here growing that?)
swiss cheese
Fruit Punch
getting couple seeds off him real soon any info on any of them would be helpful.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 7, 2010)

Hows your Chronic doing Dr.? Mine is a monster, it out grew every thing in my tent. Its stuck in the corner due to its size. Where did you get your cheese from? I have a greenhouse cheese that is the runt of my group, it has a nice root system and all, healthy, just short compared to the rest, it looks like its more sativa too, so I find that interesting. Good luck with yours, hope they arent runts like mine. With chronic and a haze in there your probably going to want to keep those cheese in the middle because they probably wont keep up with everything else height wise.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, if I remember, I'll get some pics up before the lights go on tonight. I gave them a dose of flower and grow nutes last night. Tonight they get water and gravity. Masonman, nice job on your 'room' and I see you are going vertical. I need at least another ten years to do the things I want to do growing. This winter I want to try to turn out as much weed as I can so I'm going to try to keep three mother plants and clone like crazy, veg the plants for a week after cloning is finished and then into one gallon grow bags for flowering, sorta like a sog. I want to do a horizontal scrog with a six by four foot screen, I want to try vertical growing and I want to try grafting. I was watching the urban grower and this guy in Holland of all places, has like twelve different strains going from one root stock. I didn't know you could do that, was anyone else aware of this technique? He spliced different strains onto different side branches of the root stock and had a dozen strains going from this one plant, amazing.
> 
> Rise and shine six hundred.


Whoa sorry i missed this post Headsup. I haven't given up on my cave and a horizontal scrog at all. I did build a second room which could also double as a nice walk in closet orr a vertical grow room haha. I got a 4ft glass tube for big bertha that i need to retro fit into a lightning rod with ventilation to finish out my budding ladies. Came home from work today and all i could smell was skunk. I have 0 ventialation at the moment and its bitten me in the ass. My clones got a lil wilted today whilst i was at work. fk,

Anyways I for one have't seen this grafting video. You should post a link. 

Peace 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 7, 2010)

DST, sorry, I didn't get home from work until after my lights were already burning, long day. Masonman, I'll do that, just not tonight buddy.

Good work guys, nice bud starting to appear again. It seems we go in spurts, they'll be a little lull for a while and all of a sudden everyone is posting bud porn, I love it.

And cof, I've noticed the tungsten setting, I'll have to give that a try.

What shutter speed do you guys use for those beautiful shots? Genuity? Your pics are always great.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Hows your Chronic doing Dr.? Mine is a monster, it out grew every thing in my tent. Its stuck in the corner due to its size. Where did you get your cheese from? I have a greenhouse cheese that is the runt of my group, it has a nice root system and all, healthy, just short compared to the rest, it looks like its more sativa too, so I find that interesting. Good luck with yours, hope they arent runts like mine. With chronic and a haze in there your probably going to want to keep those cheese in the middle because they probably wont keep up with everything else height wise.


My chronics just started life the pic was taken today, Ive grewchronic before in soil though golas were fatt and that was at the start of my growing journey so im expecting good things, my cheese I got off a mate of mine . There wont be a problem with hieght as the tall plants will more than likely go together an the small one like wise, there going into tents next then in to flower room. my cheese grow lanky if you let them ,these ones need plenty Lst.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, sorry, I didn't get home from work until after my lights were already burning, long day. Masonman, I'll do that, just not tonight buddy.
> 
> Good work guys, nice bud starting to appear again. It seems we go in spurts, they'll be a little lull for a while and all of a sudden everyone is posting bud porn, I love it.
> 
> ...


i use a kodak HD 10.1 mega pixels/with 12x optical zoom
i use the macro setting,or the flower setting,witch says is good for takein pics in bright light.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 7, 2010)

So has anybody figured out how to rig a vertical light mover yet? I know one of you clever guys has thought about it also.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2010)

Nothings impossible!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2010)

Integra

I've fed all of my plants the same and never noticed any special requirements
from the madonna. I don't have a meter for my nutes so I don't have any idea what the ppm is. current flower formula is 1/3 teaspoon jacks bloom booster, 10-30-20, 1/4 teaspoon pro-tekt and 
2 teaspoons bloom booster per gallon which is giving very good results.
I was on Open Grow earlier and Sannie is out of madonna and has some questions about bringing her back
https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showtopic=41968&st=20&start=20
This is the second madonna I've raised and she is totally different from the first plant. The other plant was green with fatter buds and better yield under adverse conditions.
I'll harvest this plant Thursday or Friday.
I hung the new blue diesel that bred to the herijuana earlier today. I was checking to see if the seeding was mature and two fully mature ones fell out, so I manicured and hung her up over a cover to catch any other seeds. These will be part of the seedbank.


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 8, 2010)

nickfury510 said:


> So has anybody figured out how to rig a vertical light mover yet? I know one of you clever guys has thought about it also.


I have thought about this, and it seems pretty simple to me. If you hooked up a regular light mover to your ceiling, and put a pulley on one side centered over your lights. Use some chain and eyelet bolts around the top of a cool tube, and hook the chain to a line hooked to the light mover.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Probabyl best without lights. Like you say, it's not like you just stuck em in the ground last week and they are now ready, lol.



dr green dre said:


> Cool DST.. There no longer hangin with lights on ,checked up and it aint good .Its only cause i seen some one on riu doing it thought it might help the drying time, should rush it really after i waited so long fot it to grow!!heres the 20ltrs looking almost ready!!
> 
> Dst when you say 2 phenos , do you mean the same strain but two seeds grew different?





curious old fart said:


> dr green
> 
> Plants, like people, have different characteristics (phenotypes). They are short, tall, fat, slim, compact, rangy, etc., all in one strain. Some are desirable and some are not, example: a stretchy plant with small buds and a long flowering time that takes up a lot of room for very little product is the last thing I want in my garden. It's important for plant selection such as choosing mother plants or breeding.
> 
> ...


Exactly as cof puts it. There is phenotype, genotypes, all sorts of types. If you want to get into making your own seeds there is a lot of reading.



GNOME GROWN said:


> sick dude, im pumped for this strain!


Sharksbreath I have heard of befor ebut never sampled. It's been used for crosses as well I think...



Hotsause said:


> I found out why my Green crack is dead and i have no idea how this happened


Have you tried taping it up? Perhaps worth a try...does look a bit mullered though lad.



nickfury510 said:


> So has anybody figured out how to rig a vertical light mover yet? I know one of you clever guys has thought about it also.


Not quite....I was actually thinking of building my new light tower and having it attached to a trolley on the bottom. I was thinking that it would be handy to be able to actually just move the whole light out of the cab...I have seen a few bases in the DIY store but it's still a plan that is floating around in the grey cells.



whodatnation said:


> Nothings impossible!


or...Impossible is Nothing.....



curious old fart said:


> Integra
> 
> I've fed all of my plants the same and never noticed any special requirements
> from the madonna. I don't have a meter for my nutes so I don't have any idea what the ppm is. current flower formula is 1/3 teaspoon jacks bloom booster, 10-30-20, 1/4 teaspoon pro-tekt and
> ...


blue diesel x herijuana...sounds a bit rude!!! lol.



strictly seedleSs said:


> I have thought about this, and it seems pretty simple to me. If you hooked up a regular light mover to your ceiling, and put a pulley on one side centered over your lights. Use some chain and eyelet bolts around the top of a cool tube, and hook the chain to a line hooked to the light mover.
> 
> View attachment 1143199


Looks like it would work. Question though, what benefit would you get from this since the lights are only moving up and down....sorry, feeling a bit dof this morning.

Peace,

DST


----------



## talon (Sep 8, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I found out why my Green crack is dead and i have no idea how this happened


Eh, you might be able to salvage that. Get a drinking straw, cut a little 1"-2" section. Take the scissors and cut vertically the entire length of the straw. 
You can now open it up and CAREFULLY wrap it around the damaged stem and let it close back to it's natural cylinder shape. You might have to dig the straw into the rockwool a little bit for support.


----------



## talon (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked up a one year old 600w Lumatek digital ballast for $100 shipped. Anyone know what page a good discussion about bulb selection took place at? Has there been a good discussion about bulbs? I'm looking at the Sylvania Grolux HPS Dual Spectrum bulbs atm. 

I'm so close to being part of the club!


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

talon said:


> Picked up a one year old 600w Lumatek digital ballast for $100 shipped. Anyone know what page a good discussion about bulb selection took place at? Has there been a good discussion about bulbs? I'm looking at the Sylvania Grolux HPS Dual Spectrum bulbs atm.
> 
> I'm so close to being part of the club!


there's bulb discussions throughout....sorry can't point you to a specific page. But welcome to the 600, talon anyways!!!!! Personally I go for a philips sont which has the dual spectrum so anything along those lines has got to be reasonable. I don't think we have gone into the East vs West quality of bulbs yet...but by all means give opinions.I am sure some folks will be on soon to give you their dibs on what bulbs they think rock!!

peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

Talon, if you are in the states, try high tech garden supply. Their brand of lamps, growbright, 95,000 lumens with added blue spectrum for their hps lamps at about sixty bucks if I remember correctly. I've been using them for about a year now with very good results and they are considerably cheaper than other brands.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

So the girls got their first dose of gravity last night. I gave them 2ml. and will do so for the next two days. Three waterings with gravity on consecutive days and then back to flower nutes for about another week and then water with molasses for the last week or so. Dr. Dre, as for drying, I generally allow five or six days for drying. Even more important is your curing. Curing allows some of the thc that is not psychoactive, to become psychoactive. It also brings out the aroma and flavor of your bud, drying is just to allow most of the moisture to leave your bud, curing is what brings out the rest in your girls.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

If I'm home before seven tonight, I'll get those pics up before the lights come one. The og18 x skunk is back to yellowing away again and I expect the sleestack to catch up in about another week. The LA confidential which I did not flush looks better, she is much greener than the other two and the two lemon skunks look great, just starting to yellow here and there but otherwise still nice and green. I'm expecting a nice haul from the lemons. I'll be happy with an ounce and a half or two from each plant, enough to get me through until the next grow's harvest.

Have a good day my friends, it's off to the daily grind.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> If I'm home before seven tonight, I'll get those pics up before the lights come one. The og18 x skunk is back to yellowing away again and I expect the sleestack to catch up in about another week. The LA confidential which I did not flush looks better, she is much greener than the other two and the two lemon skunks look great, just starting to yellow here and there but otherwise still nice and green. I'm expecting a nice haul from the lemons. I'll be happy with an ounce and a half or two from each plant, enough to get me through until the next grow's harvest.
> 
> Have a good day my friends, it's off to the daily grind.


The LA is a real dark almost racing green colour. Great smoke if you got the corect genetics. I heard that DNA lost the LA mom that they had brought to the Dam....not sure if it's true though. It just seemd like about 2 years ago the quality of the LA started going down hill. Will be interested to hear your slant on it HU.

Have a good day at the grind...my day is a real bloody grinder today.

Laters,

DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, pretty nice day outside today, its the 1st day of week 2 12/12 for me, I will try to get some pictures up later to show my progress. Feeding with fox farm big bloom right now, next feeding will be stronger with that, then after that it will be a flush if needed, then big bloom and tiger bloom together, until the last 2 weeks then its just water. Im looking at Breeders Choice Anesthesia and Sannies Herijuana IBL for my next grow, that is if the Herijuana is back in stock, if its not then probably the extrema. I was also looking at the madonna, but I dont want to go over board, plus I will have the freebies to work with, I want the killing kush and el monstre. The others sound so good, but most of the freebies sound more sativa.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad the sun is out for ya, OutdoorIndica my sun has gone awol again....more rain, when will it ever stop.....


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Hello everyone, pretty nice day outside today, its the 1st day of week 2 12/12 for me, I will try to get some pictures up later to show my progress. Feeding with fox farm big bloom right now, next feeding will be stronger with that, then after that it will be a flush if needed, then big bloom and tiger bloom together, until the last 2 weeks then its just water. Im looking at Breeders Choice Anesthesia and Sannies Herijuana IBL for my next grow, that is if the Herijuana is back in stock, if its not then probably the extrema. I was also looking at the madonna, but I dont want to go over board, plus I will have the freebies to work with, I want the killing kush and el monstre. The others sound so good, but most of the freebies sound more sativa.


Check my earlier post about the madonna seeds-they're not available.
I've grown the heri and the extrema and I can't say enough good things about extrema. The heri is such a hard stone that it's not a lot of fun, but is great for sleep.
I'm hoping this batch of the annie's germinates. I had one succeed out of 30 seeds, and of course it was a stunted male. Sannie has replaced them twice, but I wasn't going to ask a third time.
The el monstre is pretty stout. I gave some to a friend who has a band and during a break they fired up a bowl. After that band practice was over, for each one was lost in their own little world and playing their beloved instrument was not part of it.
Sannie has a fondness for top quality sativas, which shows in his selections.
Just some rambling thoughts about sannies from my perspective.


cof


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 8, 2010)

Dst, i dont think im anywhere close to breeding my own seeds lol, still amatuer time here I'll pop seeds only if i cant get a reliable cut. Might look into it in the future though. I had a crop of cheese / spacequeen& some english some time time ago ,the space queen was the only ones from seed(reg) so i asume they fucked the rest, if i knew then what i know now i would never of threw away over 100+ seeds. 

Heads thanks for the tip, most of it will be given away before cureing..lol
Ill cure a small toking amount though,glass or plastic?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2010)

DST

You might want to check out Genesis 6:14-16 Old Testament lol
Just hope you don't have to use it.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 8, 2010)

talon said:


> Eh, you might be able to salvage that. Get a drinking straw, cut a little 1"-2" section. Take the scissors and cut vertically the entire length of the straw.
> You can now open it up and CAREFULLY wrap it around the damaged stem and let it close back to it's natural cylinder shape. You might have to dig the straw into the rockwool a little bit for support.


 Thanks Ill ether try that or what dst suggested she is looking like shes fixing her stem but slowly dying why at it. MY DOG IS PEAKING BIG TIME lol


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> You might want to check out Genesis 6:14-16 Old Testament lol
> Just hope you don't have to use it.
> ...


Not being religious a quick google revealed something to do with Noahs Ark...I didn't even bother clicking on any of the links, I just read headlines and assumed Noah was the one you refer too, or am I wrong! haha. I already told the wife we should get an escape dingy! Most people have ladders, we have dingys!



dr green dre said:


> Dst, i dont think im anywhere close to breeding my own seeds lol, still amatuer time here I'll pop seeds only if i cant get a reliable cut. Might look into it in the future though. I had a crop of cheese / spacequeen& some english some time time ago ,the space queen was the only ones from seed(reg) so i asume they fucked the rest, if i knew then what i know now i would never of threw away over 100+ seeds.
> 
> Heads thanks for the tip, most of it will be given away before cureing..lol
> Ill cure a small toking amount though,glass or plastic?


That's life, "hindsight" my friend.


Hotsause said:


> Thanks Ill ether try that or what dst suggested she is looking like shes fixing her stem but slowly dying why at it. MY DOG IS PEAKING BIG TIME lol


Is that a Yelp or a Bark Hotsause....she looks so sweet! I got one that looks just like that. First set of real leaves are already poking through! The other one I think is not going to be a Work Dog, more like a lazy sleeping dog....which can also be good I suppose. Come on Dog number 2, wake the fek up!


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Is that a Yelp or a Bark Hotsause....she looks so sweet! I got one that looks just like that. First set of real leaves are already poking through! The other one I think is not going to be a Work Dog, more like a lazy sleeping dog....which can also be good I suppose. Come on Dog number 2, wake the fek up!


LMAO she is Yelping but in a few days she will be Barking  This shit is exciting i dont think i was this excited even on first harvest Since my flowering room is so empty i might pick up a partner for my Blueberry Dwarf hopefully they have some good mother plants today


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> LMAO she is Yelping but in a few days she will be Barking  This shit is exciting i dont think i was this excited even on first harvest Since my flowering room is so empty i might pick up a partner for my Blueberry Dwarf hopefully they have some good mother plants today


Good luck with the clone, the more the merrier mate!!! Let us all know the varieties they have...interesting. You can pick up clones at most grow shops I think (although I have never asked) but most of the ones in NL are Power Plant!


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 8, 2010)

Last time they had Blue Mystic and that was it i will defiantly calling before i go


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2010)

DST

That was the dimensions for the ark. Thought it might come in handy.

All three of the dogs have popped. The grow is on!


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks like it would work. Question though, what benefit would you get from this since the lights are only moving up and down....sorry, feeling a bit dof this morning.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


You could use one light intead of two, and move it from bottom to the top, getting full light coverage for half the cost. Or you could use two lights like I do, and add another tier or two if you have the head room.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> You could use one light intead of two, and move it from bottom to the top, getting full light coverage for half the cost. Or you could use two lights like I do, and add another tier or two if you have the head room.


ok, but less light is less lumens, and the sun don't move around like that unless you live in Northern Europe like me and it goes in and out of cloud screens every two seconds, haha.

I think if you are going to have another tier, like you say, you need another light....same way I have mine set up. 2 tiers, two lights. 

Plus you are using power to move that light around. And cool tubes are not light in weight so you would need to have very good fixtures...peronsally I still not sure of the point....

And as I type, the Heavens open up again...that bloody sun on the move again, hehe.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> That was the dimensions for the ark. Thought it might come in handy.
> 
> ...


Ah the dimensions for the ark...handy. Will keep that in mind. I just sent an email to the wife at work to tell her how I had gone and picked dinner up and that the sun had come out and it was like summer again, it was so hot. 2 minutes later....end of days again. Noooooooaaaaaaaah?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> ok, but less light is less lumens, and the sun don't move around like that unless you live in Northern Europe like me and it goes in and out of cloud screens every two seconds, haha.
> 
> I think if you are going to have another tier, like you say, you need another light....same way I have mine set up. 2 tiers, two lights.
> 
> ...


So then I take it you think light movers in general are a waste. The light mover itself would take up waaaaay less wattage then another 600w ballast. The wieght is substantial, but I think a light mover should be able to move alteast one cool tube. I have seen light movers utlized with great efficiency for horizontal grows. I admit DST, im a little confused as to how you can't see the potential in something like this. I assumed from your grows, that you were open minded enough to appreciate things like this. Im not saying you arent open minded...just not as open as I thought. I think this is a great idea, but my setups are tweaked to the max efficiency already. I will post a pic in a couple days of my new room.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> So then I take it you think light movers in general are a waste. The light mover itself would take up waaaaay less wattage then another 600w ballast. The wieght is substantial, but I think a light mover should be able to move alteast one cool tube. I have seen light movers utlized with great efficiency for horizontal grows. I admit DST, im a little confused as to how you can't see the potential in something like this. I assumed from your grows, that you were open minded enough to appreciate things like this. Im not saying you arent open minded...just not as open as I thought. I think this is a great idea, but my setups are tweaked to the max efficiency already. I will post a pic in a couple days of my new room.


hehe, I am as open minded as the rest strictly! but to disagree with something doesn't make you less open minded, it just means I am someone who is not going to agree with everything everyone say's all of the time, that all.

ok, i think it's good if you want to utilise more vertical height and have more plants and maintain the same light usage. My only sticking point in this is, More space utilisation, but without more light.

So effectively if the light mover moves the light say 25% in each direction, that's 25% -50% less light intensity/area you are growing in? or am I being dof again? As far as the other points, power for mover, fitting etc, these are elements that financially would pay for themselves but are part of the cost as well.

Please un-confuse me and make me see the potential.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe, I am as open minded as the rest strictly! but to disagree with something doesn't make you less open minded, it just means I am someone who is not going to agree with everything everyone say's all of the time, that all.


I see what you are saying. I think to me this just seems like such a vivid and true hypothesis, that I assume everyone with a good sense of light usage would love this idea. When nick asked about it, I was stoked. because I had never heard anyone talk about the idea before, but I myself had thought alot about it (and would utilize it in my area if i had more head room) and concluded it was a solid idea.

So here it goes. I think that if you removed one bulb from your stack (and this all depends on the hieght between tiers) that putting that remaining bulb on a mover (%25 movement is a good estimate like you said) would not cut your yeild in half, but (just a guess) maybe cut it by %20 or less. The mover is going constantly, slowly, but constantly. The plants in the top of my octo get way less intensity because the cool tube itself stops 1/3 up the plants, so the tops get residual light. These plants yield about %75 of the total average. So if I got a mover going up and down then im sure their yield would increase quite a bit, hence I think the lower plants would lose hardly any yield (I would only require about %10 movement in mine). I think I could actually increase me yield, but again, not enough head room. But I think this could be a more effective way of utilizing energy, then increasing your yield. If you lived in an area like me, where the cost of energy goes up the more you use, then you can see some sickening bills in the mail. Or if you lived in an area where you have reason to fear the power company because they throw red flags (even though you are going by it honestly and not stealing power), then keeping a lower bill keeps your nerves down. I myself am all about utilizing the max efficiency of every aspect of the grow. Less bulbs means less heat, less heat means less A/C, less A/C means a smaller electric bill, and I dont think the power requirements for a light mover outway the total savings. As for the cost of the equiptment itself, I am a serious penny pincher, and I get most of the stuff I buy used for great prices. This is something I have thought alot about, and I can see alot of benefits to doing it. 

I would also like to add that i love a good debate, with an intelligent individual, and I believe from what I have been reading on hear for awhile, that your are an intelligent individual. So please dont take my open minded comment as a stab, I simple meant that I thought you would be one of the people to immediatley see the advantages. Its not for everyones grow, but it could be beneficial for others.

PS. im not going to proof read all that cuz im pretty stoned right now.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

In the sense of perhaps maximising a space with a specific light and reducing costs, then yes, but the theory of less light stands, imo. It's whether spreading the light perhaps increases the efficiency to the buds on the higher and lower areas of the grow, but I guess that would need to be tested to see if it true, but I can see it working, MJ doesn't actually need intense sunshine on it constantly......

I have some figures and things in mind, gonna think about it an come back to you (since I am re-designing myself - kind of) if I can utilise it to increase efficiency, then we are really talking.

All is good strictly, peace out

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2010)

I myself am a firm beleiver in the light mover theory. Not sure what would actually happen, but I think it would actually increase yeild. I don't have the interest to think of the specific reasons why I beleive this, but I do. I've read about quite a few people talking of vert light movers. One dude on RIU was all serious about making it... I don't think he ever did though. If he did he's being a hold out and not telling us. I could find the thread if anyone cares. ALso quite a few people on another site I was on were talking about it. Verticalgreen.org is that other site (i think that's it at least).

The biggest advantage I see is the intensity of one bulb could get spread like butter on toast. I see it making the buds on the perimeter of the light when stable much more fat, out weighing the fatness of the buds that get the full intensity with a static bulb (does that make sense). Also the cooling effect of not having the bulb just sitting next to buds.

My dogs are still in their bubble wrap. I basically suck right now, lol. Got a lot of other shit going on and wouldn't want to pop my dogs only to get neglected and die.

1 question. I've never used anything but RO water... and my filter is in peices right now. Is it ok to use tap water? is that what ya'll do? And is the only thing I need to do is leave it out for 24 hours for the chlorine to evap? And pH to 5.8? I sound like a noob, haha.

peace 600.

Oh and on the folair tip... I have this sheit called Liquid Light, that mixed with a wetting agent does some amazing shit. Don't remember what it did enough to describe the difference (I know what use am I, lol)... but I remember thinking THIS STUFF IS THE SHIT. I would highly recommend it if you agree with folair feeding. It's pricey, but for how much you need to use it's actually quite reasonable. Kinda like gravity. Expensive for a bottle... but you only use a tiny bit. Plus with gravity you cut down your other nutes significantly saving money on that end.

End ramble. Haha... you''d think I was stoned or something.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude, get stoned quickly, hahahaha.

Ok all you vertical light moving fanatics. logically it makes sense (providing you don't reduce the amount of light you have, lol) If, and I say, if the buds on the outter rims are fattened up. Which I can invision they would be. Not sure I am going to need to incorporate this into my room, but I will see. If so I think the design strictly has come up with should work. I think I would much prefer just to have my tower on wheels so I could move it out if required...ah well. ponder ponder.

And Jig, I just use tap water straight from my tap, no sitting around for 24 hours or nothing, but hey, thats me. I have never ph'd it either. 





jigfresh said:


> I myself am a firm beleiver in the light mover theory. Not sure what would actually happen, but I think it would actually increase yeild. I don't have the interest to think of the specific reasons why I beleive this, but I do. I've read about quite a few people talking of vert light movers. One dude on RIU was all serious about making it... I don't think he ever did though. If he did he's being a hold out and not telling us. I could find the thread if anyone cares. ALso quite a few people on another site I was on were talking about it. Verticalgreen.org is that other site (i think that's it at least).
> 
> The biggest advantage I see is the intensity of one bulb could get spread like butter on toast. I see it making the buds on the perimeter of the light when stable much more fat, out weighing the fatness of the buds that get the full intensity with a static bulb (does that make sense). Also the cooling effect of not having the bulb just sitting next to buds.
> 
> ...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 8, 2010)

Jigfresh-My dogs are in the wrap 2..i wanna get everything finished then start off the right way..i have another secret dog waiting..i was gonna get that liquid light but that and the wetting agent was pretty expensive..im glad 2 hear a good review..as far the water thing goes..thats what i use..sit out for a day then good 2 go..
A vert light mover sounds fairly simple..im surprised there arent any on the market yet..that would be one cool looking grow room..as far as yeild i dont kno what a difference it would make but i think it might increase yield


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 8, 2010)

In order to make a vertical light mover I think you would have to build your own rail and rollers. Because the ones on the market for horizontal have a flat rail with roller wheels, I think you would need more of a gear and teeth setup to pull the lights. I found out the a 3.5 mover at 6 rpm is only 5 watts. Now im getting some ideas...damn...ideas end up costing money...unless they make you money...hmmmm.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

Jigfresh, you grow hydro yes? I would ph the water. I see you use 5.8 as your measurement. My tap water is over 8.0, I wouldn't want to water my plants for an extended period of time with that high a ph, in the long run I can't see how it would benefit the plants.

As for the light mover theory, I can see the merits of the idea, however, I just can't get my mind to wrap around the idea that one light will provide enough overall coverage to equal the output of two lights by using a mover. I think you would get better results with one light on a mover than one light stationary, but not two lights. That's my two cents on the matter. Hey if nothing else, whoever invents the light mover for vertical grows will make some money.

Edit, I've also read where the chlorine in tap water won't hurt your plants and is actually beneficial. I still leave mine sit out at least overnight opened.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know how to post videos from youtube, here's the link. It's the urban grower speaking to this guy with a funny accent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4


----------



## bajafox (Sep 8, 2010)

Thought I'd post a pic of one of my 'bag seeds' that was given to me by my budtender. His guess is that it is a Private Reserve but we won't know until we smoke it 

Any guesses on how long before I should cut it? Since I have no idea what strain it is I have no idea when to cut it down, I'm a n00b and this is my first grow...

It's been 48 days since I switched her to 12/12, it grew almost like an autoflower which is odd because my collective doesn't carry any auto strains


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Madonna(day 1 & Hericules(day 3)
Rm Temp 80F
RH 45%
CO2 ppm 1500
PH 5.7-6.1
PPM's 250-350
Res Temp 69-72F






























Despite a small nutrient burn during the first week, the Madonna's are doing great. I am hoping they will stretch a little bit more and fill out the screen a little better, but if not I know to just veg them for another 5-7 days. I have never had a strain eat so lightly. I just saw my first real drop in ppm's today. They went from 300 to 140 over night. Previously, they would go from 300 to 240 overnight. The Hericules went in smoothly and seems to be doing fine, I also hope they are a little more stretchy than the Madonnas if they are going to fill out my screen, but only time will tell. If there are an questions or comments, feel free to post them. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 8, 2010)

off and running again Integra. Damn i love the way you grow man. Looks simple and neat. Good one.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

Masonman, did you see the link to the grafting video?

Integra, sweet, that is a really nice looking set-up, you been tweaking it a bit?

DST, as promised, the pics of my yellowing girls. These pictures don't really show the yellowing as much as it is in person. These are my og18 and the sleestack.

Today starts week six of 12/12.


These two strains have started yellowing much more quickly than any other strain I've grown. I still think they weren't getting enough nitrogen and I've given them extra N over the past week or so, the last dose only three days ago. I don't want to give them any more this late into flowering. They will just have to do with the nitrogen that's in the flower nutes.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I dont know what to say. 


Clones prior to breaking int he new room.


Does not look to be to close to burn.


Glad i caught them when i did. They were a frying under the veg bulb while i was at work 

OK enough pouting lol. Heres a few new arrivals to the grow.


DOG 1 & red cup Headband 1.


DOG 2 Just poppin through.

All 3 DOGare above soil showing off the cotlydons.

Peace 1bmm...


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

Masonman, is that a sativa on the left in the first pic, the before frying pic?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2010)

That's it for me folks for tonight. Another long day today and this old man is tired. Gonna' give the girls their last drink of the evening (their morning) and then it's time for a bag and some television before conking out. See ya'll in the morning, bright and early, well early, it's not even beginning to get light when I get up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 8, 2010)

I heard that Headsup. Been a long one for me 2. Work is really stacking up on my end. Wind bunrt and pooped meself haha. And yes Headsup that is my lemon skunk clone. Well you should know lol you got the LS growing too. I believe its a sativa dom. Some killer smoke. I got 2 oz curing now for 2 weeks. Its getting really potent. Some of the best weed ive ever smoked and i grew it. Fkn awesome.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman, did you see the link to the grafting video?
> 
> Integra, sweet, that is a really nice looking set-up, you been tweaking it a bit?
> 
> ...


 Only a couple of things. I just started using a silica addative from Dutch Master and I grabbed a SunPulse 600w 10K bulb that you use for the last week or two and its supposed to help them get extra frosty like a mh bulb, but even more so. It gives off its own uv. Should have an idea if it works in about 6 weeks. 


1badmasonman said:


> off and running again Integra. Damn i love the way you grow man. Looks simple and neat. Good one.


 Thanks, It is simple, but Im always trying new stuff out so it gets a little hectic. This last harvest, I grabbed one of those 6 level hanging drying racks. It worked well, it dried my buds about a day faster than normal hanging(took 6 days at 65F 40%rh)But what I didnt like was having one side of every bud in it flat. The hang dry took 7 days. But I will continue to use it because it, my box, and the 3 lines in the closet were all full on this last harvest. It was my best one yet. Got my highest GPW of .975.


----------



## talon (Sep 9, 2010)

Integra, that setup is beastly!

1badmasonman, those clones look beautiful. <3 Lemon skunk


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 9, 2010)

Integra, that sounds interesting, keep us posted as to how that 10k lamp works out.

masonman, lemon skunks, hmmm. Mine don't look as sativa dominant as yours. I tied a branch or two from the lemons last night, they were starting to get droopy. They are the sweetest smelling girls, can't wait to taste them again.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm wondering, what do you guys usually get from one plant? This question is for the mere mortals amongst us, not jigfresh or genuity, you guys are in a class of your own. I vegged my girls for five weeks, the lemon skunks for four. I'm hoping for an ounce to two ounces per plant. Would this be considered average?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

im averaging about 70 grams per plant give or take 20g and im a mere mortal lol


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 9, 2010)

mr west, generally, how long do you veg your plants?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

about four or five weeks genraly with one topping aswell


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 9, 2010)

Generally, when do you top your plants?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Generally, when do you top your plants?


bout 4th or 5th node normaly. I also grow using the canna coco range of mediums and nutes and also use a bit of bat shit tea asa suplement


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm wondering, what do you guys usually get from one plant? This question is for the mere mortals amongst us, not jigfresh or genuity, you guys are in a class of your own. I vegged my girls for five weeks, the lemon skunks for four. I'm hoping for an ounce to two ounces per plant. Would this be considered average?


i try to get 2-3 1/2 oz from each plant in my grow op!!at this point in time im jus looking for the right strains
to keep in my graden.i veg all my plants to 12"-16" in one gal pots,then the night befor flower i transplant to
2 gal pots,the tora bora gets to about 3ft tall,with about 250-350 wet product,it losses about 50%-65% weight.
the #18 x skunk gets 2 oz max dry in the 2 gal pots.
this (og x sour diesel)aka headband aka sour kush???
two phenos,one more like OG,the other more like sour diesel,the (OG pheno)is the more producer,
but the (more sour d pheno)has some real nice bud.

og pheno,right-sour d pheno left.
Mmmmmm.....(tora bora-og oil)lil bit of cherry flavor
real body stone


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 9, 2010)

Genuity..
Was them two plants from same seeds? Now i can see clear differences , which one would you keep(cut from)? whats 2gals in litres? I used to have 6x11ltr soil pots under each 600 and get about 1oz or just under/over each plant of cheese.Thats why i changed over to dwc.


 just finished wieghing up..
252g. Thats just over 9ozs and theres little bits left plus dust.. Feel happy with that considering how its my first dwc,hoping for better things next time round ,Im definatly putting the chronic in the 90ltr tub next cause if cheese can do that then chronic should be 10 +.. Ill be chopping the other dwc by monday.

​


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Genuity..
> Was them two plants from same seeds? Now i can see clear differences , which one would you keep(cut from)? whats 2gals in litres? I used to have 6x11ltr soil pots under each 600 and get about 1oz or just under/over each plant of cheese.Thats why i changed over to dwc.
> just finished wieghing up..
> 252g. Thats just over 9ozs and theres little bits left plus dust.. Feel happy with that considering how its my first dwc,hoping for better things next time round ,Im definatly putting the chronic in the 90ltr tub next cause if cheese can do that then chronic should be 10 +.. Ill be chopping the other dwc by monday.
> ...


yep,from the same pack!i think im going to try to keep the more sour d pheno.
its not as frosty as the other but the bud formation is just crazy!!

sour d pheno

#2


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys... anyone grown strait Sour Deisel? My co-op has some cuttings and I'm wondering what it's like to grow. Sour D has always been one of my favorite smokes of all time and I've never seen a cut available till I checked the other day. I've grown stuff crossed with it, but never the real thing. I think it might be what I grow along side the Dogs.

Nice plants genuity. Great example of the whole pheno thing. They look like two totally differnt strains.

Lastly, anyone here ever made a good Tincture. I just found out a good friend of mine broke her pelvis and could really use something for the pain. She doesn't like what all the meds she's on does to her stomach and all the side effects. And apparently another pot growing friend of hers gave her some tincture and it worked perfect. I was going to try my hand at it will all the trim I have left over. Links welcome.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 9, 2010)

If you can get your hands on some glycerin, then you can easily dissolve hash into it. The tinctures my dad buys are about and ounce of glycerin to 1 gram of hash. It doesnt totally dissolce, but its enough to get into and eye dropper.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 9, 2010)

heres my situation, im workin in a closet a lil over 2feet wide 12 feet long right now untill i get a tent later on.. 600hps air cooled exhaust going to the attic, temps never get too high, my question is, how tall do you think i should let them get before i flower,, iv already been thinking about scrog,, ? tthanks for your thoughts


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 9, 2010)

Jig my buddy has straight sour disel i have a cut finishing up out back as we speak, i grew it indoors as well, it stretches like a mother fucker for 2-3 weeks after switching lights great strain to scrog with or train the fuck out of, only down side, it can be susceptible to pm so just gotta keep a close eye, overall tho very great strain.. kinda got a spicy lemon smell to it.. it will also foxtail a bit


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... anyone grown strait Sour Deisel? My co-op has some cuttings and I'm wondering what it's like to grow. Sour D has always been one of my favorite smokes of all time and I've never seen a cut available till I checked the other day. I've grown stuff crossed with it, but never the real thing. I think it might be what I grow along side the Dogs.
> 
> Nice plants genuity. Great example of the whole pheno thing. They look like two totally differnt strains.
> 
> Lastly, anyone here ever made a good Tincture. I just found out a good friend of mine broke her pelvis and could really use something for the pain. She doesn't like what all the meds she's on does to her stomach and all the side effects. And apparently another pot growing friend of hers gave her some tincture and it worked perfect. I was going to try my hand at it will all the trim I have left over. Links welcome.


this pic is from (carbon1)
i've been looking for some sd,and this pheno i got from (sourd x og) is looking real good.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 9, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> If you can get your hands on some glycerin, then you can easily dissolve hash into it. The tinctures my dad buys are about and ounce of glycerin to 1 gram of hash. It doesnt totally dissolce, but its enough to get into and eye dropper.


i like making it with 151 rum


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> heres my situation, im workin in a closet a lil over 2feet wide 12 feet long right now untill i get a tent later on.. 600hps air cooled exhaust going to the attic, temps never get too high, my question is, how tall do you think i should let them get before i flower,, iv already been thinking about scrog,, ? tthanks for your thoughts


They are different strains correct? I would think LST them. Scrog would work too the only thing with a screen is that the plants are then hooked to gether so you cant move them at all. Unless you put an individual screen on each pot. As far as to how tall, I would think maybe 12-16" before flower. I know you have a lot of height, but not much use in having 4 foot tall plants if you only have a little footprint for each one, you know what I mean. Maybe if there were only two plants in there you could go taller and spread them out. And once they get a little bigger I would drop that light a lot lower as it's aircooled and all. You might want to drop it lower now... keeps the stretch down.

I think I'll stay away from the SD if it's prone to PM. I've dealt with that too much lately. No fun at all.

Quiet in the club this evening. Too quiet. Hope it's a good thursday/friday for you all.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Morning folks (evening) nice pics G. And Dr, a Gallon is 4.4 litres. 2 gallons about 9 litres.

Why do I have a bookmark at the side of my screen with "tweets" written on it....

Have a good one,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Why do I have a bookmark at the side of my screen with "tweets" written on it....


LOL... I got that shit too. Freaked me the frack out. I'm not cool enough to do twitter. And who would tweet about RIU. Like hey public at large... check out my pot plants. I haven't figured out if it's from RIU or my browser. You use Internet Explorer D? That's what I'm using/ seeing it on. Sometimes I feel old, haha.

EDIT: as I finished writing this I saw a PS3 Move add talking about tweets too. It's too freaky. One day maybe I'll do that shit too. Never thought I would spend so much time on a message board or whatever you call RIU. Times change I guess. Weird.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 10, 2010)

The "tweet" tab is sticking out just enough to be in my typing space...bugging the shat outta me. I have not and will not tweet. I do post my status update on any message board other then RIU, and that always about my plants not me. I cant get over facebook and how much info people want their "friends" to know. "Making a sandwich for lunch." People post the most random crap. AND what about people posting stuff about taking vacations, "Im going to the river this weekend" can turn into an easy burglary. Maybe im paranoid, but I have a hard enough time posting "anonymous" marijuana tips and pics.

Stupid "tweet" tab be gone.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> The "tweet" tab is sticking out just enough to be in my typing space...bugging the shat outta me. I have not and will not tweet. I do post my status update on any message board other then RIU, and that always about my plants not me. I cant get over facebook and how much info people want their "friends" to know. "Making a sandwich for lunch." People post the most random crap. AND what about people posting stuff about taking vacations, "Im going to the river this weekend" can turn into an easy burglary. Maybe im paranoid, but I have a hard enough time posting "anonymous" marijuana tips and pics.
> 
> Stupid "tweet" tab be gone.


hehe, did you see the Facebook joke. (series of cartoons- very funny) I agree, I do have Facebook but visit it once every quarter and tweet for me is a bird from a cartoon is it not?!?!?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2010)

I tot I taw a puddy cat


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2010)

I did I did I did taw a puddycat


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Hehe, nice ones guys. Lovely looking cat Westy? Is that your one at the minute?


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

The last of my harvest








And including the CJ


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2010)

nice smoke you are going to have soon D!!is that (thelma)GENETICS from reg seeds??
and if so was it used in the (DOG)??


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

genuity said:


> nice smoke you are going to have soon D!!is that (thelma)GENETICS from reg seeds??
> and if so was it used in the (DOG)??


Thelma was an original bagseed from a bag of Headband I bought in the Dam about 2 years ago. This was DNA Genetics first ever Headband that they had sold to the Grey Area (a coffeeshop in Amsterdam). Some of the seeds I planted also produced some nanners and I got some seed stock from that which I have grown out. These tend to be the 8-9 week Headbands. The seeds from the OG Kush come from one of these, not from Thelma unfortunately. 

Thelma was about as female as you could get with Headband (imo) I grew her from one of the original seeds and the seed produced twins! 2 seedlings came from one seed. I grew them in the same pot and one hermied and the other didn't. So I simply chopped the hermied one and kept Thelma (they were called Thelma and Louise for your information lol, this is in my current journal, but at the start I think)

So I guess in short the answers to your questions are:
No, and No, hehehe.....sorry, rambling today.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Heres the twins popping in November last year....proudly names by an old RIU dude called McFunk.



DST said:


> Just when you think that you have those naughty girls behaving themselves, the kushlings pull out another surprise. This time its TWINS.
> 
> These def look like cotyledon leaves coming up, and I can assure you there was only one seed in there. So gotta be twins
> 
> Crazy dayz man. So peeps, names for the twins please?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

love the way youll use owt for putting seeds in D!


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love the way youll use owt for putting seeds in D!


if it works why not eh!


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2010)

that cat is my old girl, i have a couple of others too that are much younger lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Thelma was an original bagseed from a bag of Headband I bought in the Dam about 2 years ago. This was DNA Genetics first ever Headband that they had sold to the Grey Area (a coffeeshop in Amsterdam). Some of the seeds I planted also produced some nanners and I got some seed stock from that which I have grown out. These tend to be the 8-9 week Headbands. The seeds from the OG Kush come from one of these, not from Thelma unfortunately.
> 
> Thelma was about as female as you could get with Headband (imo) I grew her from one of the original seeds and the seed produced twins! 2 seedlings came from one seed. I grew them in the same pot and one hermied and the other didn't. So I simply chopped the hermied one and kept Thelma (they were called Thelma and Louise for your information lol, this is in my current journal, but at the start I think)
> 
> ...


thanks for the info,hope i get a boy!!
them twins are crazy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

DST said:


> if it works why not eh!


 man after me own heart man ill use whatevers to hand lol ive hung shelves using a can of beer as a level


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 10, 2010)

going to the hydro store today to pick up supplies!  cant wait to be posting some bud porn in here again!!! btw i got some new lens filters for my camera that i still havnt got to test yet! i think there gunna work good for pics with the hps lights on! we'll see when the time comes!


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for the reply brother, ya well im going to the expo this weekend and might just pick up and 8x8 tent and anther light, but i see ur in bigbear im right here in sun city next temecula. beautiful up there i bet u can grow some monsters outdoors eh?


----------



## 303 (Sep 10, 2010)

DST said:


> The last of my harvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How'd you get it to branch out like that? Is that what 'super cropped' or 'lst', or does that mean the same thing?? Awesome man!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 10, 2010)

Jigfresh, you use gravity, how do you use it? I gave my girls two ml. per gallon of water over the last three days. Generally that's it for me. Do you continue to use gravity for more than three days and if so, how long do you use it and at what strength?


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

303 said:


> How'd you get it to branch out like that? Is that what 'super cropped' or 'lst', or does that mean the same thing?? Awesome man!!


Thanks 303. I just tied it down then trained the branches,....she was lovely.



Heads Up said:


> Jigfresh, you use gravity, how do you use it? I gave my girls two ml. per gallon of water over the last three days. Generally that's it for me. Do you continue to use gravity for more than three days and if so, how long do you use it and at what strength?


Nice avatar HU!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Jigfresh, you use gravity, how do you use it? I gave my girls two ml. per gallon of water over the last three days. Generally that's it for me. Do you continue to use gravity for more than three days and if so, how long do you use it and at what strength?


I use it at 1 ml per gallon. I start around 3 weeks out from harvest. I run it for about a week. When I do this I only use about 20% of the nutrients I was using throughout flower. I keep my additives at 80% of the previous levels (ie silica, nute uptake stuff, water conditioner). I think the ppm is around 150-200 at this time. After the week I change the water and put strait RO the last two weeks till harvest. Peeps say my stuff tastes great. (i'm a little biased)


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 10, 2010)

Yesterday i noticed i had Roots from my Purple Urkle and my DOG. I also recieved my Seeds  I have 2 Iced Grapefruits germings and Road Runner Germing.










My Green crack didnt make a recovery like i had hoped  But more room for seeds. Ill go pick up a GC clone for my next run sometime soon


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I use it at 1 ml per gallon. I start around 3 weeks out from harvest. I run it for about a week. When I do this I only use about 20% of the nutrients I was using throughout flower. I keep my additives at 80% of the previous levels (ie silica, nute uptake stuff, water conditioner). I think the ppm is around 150-200 at this time. After the week I change the water and put strait RO the last two weeks till harvest. Peeps say my stuff tastes great. (i'm a little biased)


First off, thank you DST, I didn't know you were a florida gator fan. That was Jessica. My adopted son has a jessica simpson fantasy so he named her jessica, she was a beautiful girl.

Jig, I have often considered purchasing an ec/tds meter or ppm meter. Is there a difference that's noticable between these two types of meters? Is one easier/more accurate than the other? Also and this is for everyone who uses one, suggestions for a decent meter that doesn't cost an arm and a leg is greatly appreciated...you know for a noob, you sure could fool me with all the stuff you know and the amazing grows you produce.

I feel humbled when I see some of the grows our little club produces, such as yours and genuity and now the amazing thriclonefiend. You guys are always so consistent in your work. You guys are certainly some of the cream of our crop. Congrats, it gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 10, 2010)

Man gret awork my friends. That tweet thing can get the Fk outaa here anytime. Technology and our thing is best left in the dark ages for now. Till the godamn laws change.. Was as busy day for me peeps. Got a 7ft tall colled vert tube with 2 600 diyed a great deal of it pics whens i wake. Peace 1bmm.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 10, 2010)

My girls are starting to frost up nicely and I actually managed to take a few decent pics, I'm amazed.

Good night folks, happy growing.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2010)

HU

I'm strapped in, nice looking ladies!


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 10, 2010)

I let the ladies go a bit too long before I watered this time. In return they sucked a lot of lower shit dry, which I dont mind, more air flow through the bottom, and most of it doesnt get much light any way. Gotta look at the bright side. I fed them and they perked right up within a few hours. Im not very thrilled with my Chronic from Serious Seeds. Its a tall and lanky plant with weak branches. I have seen much better phenotypes than this one. I had to tie it up today, and it doesnt even have buds on it. I know that was partly because she was very thirsty, but wtf. Oh well, they dont all work out perfectly. To be realistic, she probably just needs a lot more room than she has in my tent.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 10, 2010)

nice heads up, what are you feeding them girls.??


----------



## Feirefiz (Sep 11, 2010)

my 6-800 watt cfl fixture, lol. i think this is what they call an organic design? it grew along with my pot plants, its lacking right now as well as i broke quite a few Y splitters upon switching to flowering, made in china.......


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice HeadsUp!!!!


Heads Up said:


> My girls are starting to frost up nicely and I actually managed to take a few decent pics, I'm amazed.
> 
> Good night folks, happy growing.





Feirefiz said:


> my 6-800 watt cfl fixture, lol. i think this is what they call an organic design? it grew along with my pot plants, its lacking right now as well as i broke quite a few Y splitters upon switching to flowering, made in china.......
> View attachment 1149183


Got any pics of what your light set up is capable of producing. Looks kinda mad!!! Thanks for sharing!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> my 6-800 watt cfl fixture, lol. i think this is what they call an organic design? it grew along with my pot plants, its lacking right now as well as i broke quite a few Y splitters upon switching to flowering, made in china.......
> View attachment 1149183


Cute Cat! Love all the felines in the thread these days. Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Feirefiz (Sep 11, 2010)

View attachment 1149325my first grow , so we shall see, its completely inefficient but its gettin the job done
about 3 weeks into flower





jigfresh said:


> Cute Cat! Love all the felines in the thread these days. Here's a few of mine.


 
oh wow , how do you ever keep your plants safe? i have 3 kittens i found in my old truck right now, they are far, Far too curious for their own good lol


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 11, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I let the ladies go a bit too long before I watered this time. In return they sucked a lot of lower shit dry, which I dont mind, more air flow through the bottom, and most of it doesnt get much light any way. Gotta look at the bright side. I fed them and they perked right up within a few hours. Im not very thrilled with my Chronic from Serious Seeds. Its a tall and lanky plant with weak branches. I have seen much better phenotypes than this one. I had to tie it up today, and it doesnt even have buds on it. I know that was partly because she was very thirsty, but wtf. Oh well, they dont all work out perfectly. To be realistic, she probably just needs a lot more room than she has in my tent.


Outdoor ... im hoping my chronic doesnt come out like that, must be the phenotype as you say as ive mainly seen short/squat chronic plants,how many do you have? 
you do any lst? i recommend it as chronic dont like to be topped(so they say).


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 11, 2010)

Afternoon all..

Wow its like "Sleepwalkers" in here.. more of dog man myself but most family have cats..
Back to the chopping board for me,been hard since im high as f##k,bud smoke was crazy,wouldnt dry with lights on again made bud a bit harder than usual.
Got more work to do, heres some pics of last nights action
 heres just one plant hanging!! Compare to my old soil crop thats like three plants..



Second plant two more to go..

Any guesses on yeild?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 11, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> my 6-800 watt cfl fixture, lol. i think this is what they call an organic design? it grew along with my pot plants, its lacking right now as well as i broke quite a few Y splitters upon switching to flowering, made in china.......
> View attachment 1149183


Where did you get/order that? Looks sick bro..


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2010)

most i have seen!!!!thats crazy!





is this #18??,HeadsUp,all them gals look good.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks cof and DST. I'm trying to represent the six hundred as best I can.

Drew, I feed them jack's classic blossom booster npk of 10-30-20, for supplements I use cal-mag plus, hygrozyme, silica, and liquid karma. Every once in a while I give them a shot of molasses and occasionally a bit of big bloom. I personally don't believe in these super phosphorous products for blooming. I don't believe your plants can use the mega doses of P. That's just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2010)

Genuity, I think that is the LA, my frostiest plant oddly enough is the bean of my making, followed by the LA confidential. My og18 skunk cross is the plant that is yellowing the most. She's starting to frost also but not like the others. The least frosty of my girls is the lemon skunk but she sure does smell sweet.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, I think that is the LA, my frostiest plant oddly enough is the bean of my making, followed by the LA confidential. My og18 skunk cross is the plant that is yellowing the most. She's starting to frost also but not like the others. The least frosty of my girls is the lemon skunk but she sure does smell sweet.


thats why i ask'd,cause my #18 x skunk is jus startin to frost up on week 6 1/2.
she do not get that frosty,but she sure hits like it!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 11, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Outdoor ... im hoping my chronic doesnt come out like that, must be the phenotype as you say as ive mainly seen short/squat chronic plants,how many do you have?
> you do any lst? i recommend it as chronic dont like to be topped(so they say).


 I did not LST, due to space issues making her wider wasnt an option. I only have the one chronic, she is just in a crowded room. As for the chronic not liking being topped I think thats bs. I have seen it done successfully, I know they say it in the breeder description though. I should have topped it to keep it short, but I went all natural on this one and didnt do any trimming or training. Except for the black jack, which had super weak branches and didnt look very healthy at the time so it became my plant to mess around with. I did LSt that one, Which allowed the branches to get more light and strengthen up. I untied it yesterday so the top could come on up. It did its job of keeping it short and letting the lower stuff grow better. Good luck with your chronic, I wouldnt want this phenotype again unless I had more room. I like big girls outdoors, but in my tent I want plants with a smaller structure, but still producing big buds hopefully.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good Headsup DST. Hey I got a question for the vertical growers. I got my vert cool tube up and running with my 4" fan pulling the heat out of the room With bothe lights on my temps are 94 degrees. How hot is to hot in a vert setup? For now im just running 1 light. I really dont want to buy a portable ac unit. 

Missing my cave  

Illl throw some pics when i can tfind some charged batteries. Peace 1bmm.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 11, 2010)

1BMM-My vertical has 2 bulbs right now, but I know that I need an A/C. My temps in my old vert room were around 80-85 in the hottest parts of the year. So a 5x6x8 with 1200w and a 9000 btu A/C ran at 80-85F but I live in a desert that hits 100+. I think you would have to live in a pretty cold area to not need an A/C. I will be putting the finishing touches on my new room tonight, and hopefully I wont have any issues running 2400w with a 12,000 btu A/C.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 11, 2010)

is that ^^^^^ 600W of CFL's? lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn Jig, you sure are a cat lover....thats alot of pussy.


Im a dog lover myself. Isnt Mary Jane the cutest pitbull you've seen. I have a few dogs, awesome security, awesome loyalty.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking good Headsup DST. Hey I got a question for the vertical growers. I got my vert cool tube up and running with my 4" fan pulling the heat out of the room With bothe lights on my temps are 94 degrees. How hot is to hot in a vert setup? For now im just running 1 light. I really dont want to buy a portable ac unit.


Well I have a 6" fan sucking 465 cfm's. That keeps the 1k light I have cool. I can hold my hand on the glass around it. Although it is cool where I live. Never does it get above 90... at that's outside. Stays cooler in my house, and I draw air from around the floor, so the air is even cooler. Maybe 80 at the hottest part of the hottest day. I really have a perfect growing situation up here in the mtns. Might need a bigger fan? Not sure what size fan others are running.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2010)

I got 2 lights on, one was a 600, the other a 400, using a 125L ruck fan (5 inch i think) 
My temps were normally as follows
Winter: 23-25celcius (73.4f - 77f) - (both lights)
Summer lowest to our hottest point: 27 -29 celcius (80.6f -86f)- (both lights on)
Summer: 1 x 600w max 23 celcius (73f) I know that because I left only one light with the last couple of plant.

I must admist it did take me some time to get my temps dialled in whith the two lights. Is getting a bigger fan out of the question 1BMM? I ended up taking my air directly from outside and pulling that over the lights. Problem was that it created a lot of condensation in the ducting (having to think of something to avoid that) Other than that I was thinking of also getting an a/c but it's not needed outside of summer here.

:


1badmasonman said:


> Looking good Headsup DST. Hey I got a question for the vertical growers. I got my vert cool tube up and running with my 4" fan pulling the heat out of the room With bothe lights on my temps are 94 degrees. How hot is to hot in a vert setup? For now im just running 1 light. I really dont want to buy a portable ac unit.
> 
> Missing my cave
> 
> Illl throw some pics when i can tfind some charged batteries. Peace 1bmm.





strictly seedleSs said:


> Damn Jig, you sure are a cat lover....thats alot of pussy.
> 
> View attachment 1149966
> Im a dog lover myself. Isnt Mary Jane the cutest pitbull you've seen. I have a few dogs, awesome security, awesome loyalty.


 I am sure she's a sweety, but I shat myself before I even opened the picture....so I just had to enlarge it. Cool DOG!

Been busy with my amatuer diy skills today...well not sure skills would be the right description. Anyway, I have the frame and schuifdeur in (not really sure the of the name , but it's kinda like a sliding door - was a cheapy!! haha) I need to get some paneling for the sides and front. And tomorrow I'll put the shelfs in and the light. 
I bought another 600 ballast today and bulb, phillips sont, ballast was 47 euro, bulb about 22 and 25 for a cool tube
Also bought a whole load of shit I didn't use, packets of screws and such like, but hey, they'll come in handy at some point. I'll show you the progress when I can.
I am going to run my two 600's with a 400 in the middle which will be a MH400 for when I need to do a bot of vegging or fancy swapping things up. Due to the construction having it in the permanent is the only way, too much fannying around otherwise. Will look at possibly getting another fan as well.

Thats all from me peeps. Have a good one.

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2010)

oh look, i posted the pic twice, hehe.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> 1BMM-My vertical has 2 bulbs right now, but I know that I need an A/C. My temps in my old vert room were around 80-85 in the hottest parts of the year. So a 5x6x8 with 1200w and a 9000 btu A/C ran at 80-85F but I live in a desert that hits 100+. I think you would have to live in a pretty cold area to not need an A/C. I will be putting the finishing touches on my new room tonight, and hopefully I wont have any issues running 2400w with a 12,000 btu A/C.


Thankyou much Seedless.



jigfresh said:


> Well I have a 6" fan sucking 465 cfm's. That keeps the 1k light I have cool. I can hold my hand on the glass around it. Although it is cool where I live. Never does it get above 90... at that's outside. Stays cooler in my house, and I draw air from around the floor, so the air is even cooler. Maybe 80 at the hottest part of the hottest day. I really have a perfect growing situation up here in the mtns. Might need a bigger fan? Not sure what size fan others are running.


Yes a larger fan indeed Jig. Thanks.



DST said:


> I got 2 lights on, one was a 600, the other a 400, using a 125L ruck fan (5 inch i think)
> My temps were normally as follows
> Winter: 23-25celcius (73.4f - 77f) - (both lights)
> Summer lowest to our hottest point: 27 -29 celcius (80.6f -86f)- (both lights on)
> ...


Thankyou D. A larger fan is not out of the question. Infact ive been looking around for either a 6 or 8 inch setup with a good carbon filter. One thing ive noticed is that my carbon filter does not cut the smell for shit. And i doubt it ever did. However im not giving up on a better quality filter. Can anyone out there recommend a name brand of filter that does what its suppose to?. I found a website that sells inline o3 duct fans which will work great for the exiting exhasut. Not so much for the air quality indoors though. 

Hey D good luck on the remod and thanks for the rep. My guerilla partner free hand drew my new avatar. Would make a cool tattoo. Peace 1bmm


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

Just did a room check and im pushing 89-90 with one 600. Damnit man. Looks like im going to have to fork out about $400.00 to get a AC with a 4" exhaust. Man this room is getting expensive. Already got about $500.00 in it. Nice thing is with that ac it exhausts via a duct or hose vs a window mounted unit. It will be a necissary piece of equipment anyways when summer comes round again. fk well going shopping. 

peace 1bmm.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

Done deal. And just in a knick of time. Found a 10,000 btu portable unit special order from a local department store for 399.00 US. well i hope that solves me problems and im sure it will. I was only running a old shitty 5000 btu in my cave room and it was doing the trick. Trying not to cut anymore holes in my house lol. Its going to look like swiss cheese by the time im through lol. Still need a fan setup yet though. aight laters yall.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 11, 2010)

!BMM-one thing to mention on my grow, was that the inline fan I had was a 6 inch fand pulling 600+ CFMs. However, I had a 6" 250 CFM inline with it. I was thinking this would have helped, but i bet it hindered the pull because it couldnt keep up with the big boy and was probably creating a wierd wind flux in the process. Portable A/Cs are the cats meow in my opinion (another cat refrence) I love not have to cut out a huge hole for the unit, just a 4-6 inch hole. I have two of them, and they are easy to repair if you are savy enough to locate the parts. Im not sure if craigslist.com has stuff in your area, but thats what I used to find both my A/Cs. I paid $150 for my 9,000 btu, and 200 for my 12,000 btu.

DST- She only got mad if you blew in her face...I did it alot to get that pic just right.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks seedless. I checked craigslist and nothing. Being its end of summer going into fall all the stores which normally stock such units have pulled them from the shelves. I was lucky just to find a local store where i can order one. I dont want a heavy ass ac delivered to my pad. It would raise red flags me tinks. Also shipping would be a hefty note. I do believe its a good investment as im absolutely addicted to growing hahaha. I love it by god. On another note my fan seems to keep the cool tube cool. 

Heres a few pics of the current configuaration. 







Things are cooling down a bit now that the sun is going down. Cant run the lights at night due to the light leaks. Gotta trim out the room yet just takin a lazy day from it all.

EDIT haha DST i guess i kinda copied your setup. Its onlly temporary lol. The misses needs room for here gear.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

Also wanted to add peeps that i diyed that setup as if that aint obvious haha. The glass is from big bertha. And i dont know if you all remember the first cool tube diy i did a few months ago. but the plastic modified netpots that i fashioned to hold the light sockets and make a air passive mount melted withoud my knowledge until after i tore down my last room.. Yikes. Could of had a fire YIKES. So dont copy that design if you come across it. peace.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2010)

Masonman, when I first set up my room, I had severe heat issues, until I bought a six thousand btu air conditioner. My room is basically nine by ten foot. I keep my air set at seventy and my lights on temps hit maybe seventy nine and my room in general stays around seventy seven. As for your carbon filter, what do your humidity levels run? Once your room starts to get above fifty percent humidity, the filter doesn't want to work so good and at higher levels, 60 or 70 percent, it's almost useless. Humidity will dampen the carbon and make it so it can't absorb smells.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome response my bro. Never thought of the carbon getting gummy wet. My humidity is within th erange of 30-60% throughout the day. Im thinking i may just do away with the filter and go for an inline o3 burner. Of course that wont help matters indoors but i got a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

Headsup what type of ac unit do you use. A window or portable?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

View attachment 1150709

Some art work from a brother of mine.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman, when I first set up my room, I had severe heat issues, until I bought a six thousand btu air conditioner. My room is basically nine by ten foot. I keep my air set at seventy and my lights on temps hit maybe seventy nine and my room in general stays around seventy seven. As for your carbon filter, what do your humidity levels run? Once your room starts to get above fifty percent humidity, the filter doesn't want to work so good and at higher levels, 60 or 70 percent, it's almost useless. Humidity will dampen the carbon and make it so it can't absorb smells.


just a Q but why would the carbon not work when more wet, i use carbon in my fish tank to reduce the bad smells and it is always submerged in water and it works great. just wondering if you knew. im sure it is true though cuz you have tested it


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 11, 2010)

I would think that at higher humidity the fan would have to work harder to pull through the damp carbon. 1bmm I dig that setup. I dont have to use a carbon filter myself, because I have the fortune of living on acres. Will you be adding shelves to the system? I will post some pics tonight, or tommorow morning depending on how long it takes me to finish my room and stuff it full of ladies. Thanks for the Big bertha info, Ive been looking for diy materials.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 11, 2010)

That would be a nice mind realaxing place to be seedless. Im in the armpits of the city and its cluster fuct to say the least. 

Ohh lol no no seedless. Big bertha is a hydroponic vertical growing system i have aquired which im not even close to ready to run. ahahaa. She has a vertical glass tube 48" tall. A big ole pyrocket. Im not even sure i could find a tube that large if i tried. They do have these new super cool tubes though. 






Looks like the buizzz.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2010)

DST

Thelma is a sweetheart!!! I just went green with envy, I guess that's one way to join the green movement. She's a beautiful lady that you have to enjoy, Very well done!!!

I've too been harvesting lately, extrema and madonna today and the bred plants, a heri and a new blue diesel last tuesday and wednesday.

extrema
View attachment 1150793View attachment 1150796
Sorry for the crappy pictures, I didn't have a lot of time to harvest and unfortunately the pictures reflect it. I'll take some bud shots when they dry.

madonna
View attachment 1150795View attachment 1150797


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 11, 2010)

HA thats funny, I spent about 15 minutes trying to scower the web for a big bertha cool tube. Comedy. Yeah I have seen the big tubes , and would love one, but I cant find a used one, any I cant afford a new one. Well im looking forward to seeing big bertha in action when you get it ready. Not sure what to call my new room yet. Im taking a break from sealing all the air leaks in the new setup. Pics tonight (hopefully).


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2010)

1bmm... I would be think about having the smaller ducting at the bottom connecting the carbon filter to the cool tube. The smaller dieameter would cut down air flow quite a bit. I think you wuould need a bigger carbon filter, like a 2 foot tall one I've seen and some serious air movement. More money I know. But I think that the higher flow through a bigger filter will help with heat and smell... bu t I have no experience with carbon filters so don't quote me on that sheit.

Love the dogs seedless... forgot to say. Looks like a sweety, lol. But seriously I'm sure she is.

peace


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 11, 2010)

well guys i might start growing again but not marijauna. i just found out that HEMP is legal to grow in the state of oregon with out a licences so i might be getting some hemp seeds and doing some indoor hemp, now i know the rewards are not as satisfying but i think making my own rope,oils, and stuff like that would be cool, plus it would piss my Po off and i dont think theri is any thing he can do legaly. i am going to make sure theri isnt anything he an do though first.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Done deal. And just in a knick of time. Found a 10,000 btu portable unit special order from a local department store for 399.00 US. well i hope that solves me problems and im sure it will. I was only running a old shitty 5000 btu in my cave room and it was doing the trick. Trying not to cut anymore holes in my house lol. Its going to look like swiss cheese by the time im through lol. Still need a fan setup yet though. aight laters yall.


Look like we have all been shopping.



strictly seedleSs said:


> !BMM-one thing to mention on my grow, was that the inline fan I had was a 6 inch fand pulling 600+ CFMs. However, I had a 6" 250 CFM inline with it. I was thinking this would have helped, but i bet it hindered the pull because it couldnt keep up with the big boy and was probably creating a wierd wind flux in the process. Portable A/Cs are the cats meow in my opinion (another cat refrence) I love not have to cut out a huge hole for the unit, just a 4-6 inch hole. I have two of them, and they are easy to repair if you are savy enough to locate the parts. Im not sure if craigslist.com has stuff in your area, but thats what I used to find both my A/Cs. I paid $150 for my 9,000 btu, and 200 for my 12,000 btu.
> 
> DST- She only got mad if you blew in her face...I did it alot to get that pic just right.


Ok, must remember, do not blow in a pit bulls face, hahaha.



1badmasonman said:


> Thanks seedless. I checked craigslist and nothing. Being its end of summer going into fall all the stores which normally stock such units have pulled them from the shelves. I was lucky just to find a local store where i can order one. I dont want a heavy ass ac delivered to my pad. It would raise red flags me tinks. Also shipping would be a hefty note. I do believe its a good investment as im absolutely addicted to growing hahaha. I love it by god. On another note my fan seems to keep the cool tube cool.
> 
> Heres a few pics of the current configuaration.
> 
> ...


Looking good 1BMM. Not sure if it would make a difference, but I had my carbon filter sitting on a pot (that I had drilled loads of holes into) just to ensure that the bottom of the carbon filter was not directly on the ground. If you know what I mean?



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Thelma is a sweetheart!!! I just went green with envy, I guess that's one way to join the green movement. She's a beautiful lady that you have to enjoy, Very well done!!!
> 
> ...


Yummy yum yum!! Looks great cof. My challenge is going to be to find and grow a nice purple looking strain. just for the looks of course.

Happy Sunday, back to the remodelling.

DST


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 12, 2010)

okay...9 hours into finishing the new room. I have to hook up the new cool tubes, and the timers, and then its plug and play. If I dont get a pic up here before I hit the sack, I will put one up in the morning. Feels great to have all the plants in there.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweeeeet, im done, and it only took 11 hours. Its 6:15 AM here and im pretty sure sleep is out of the question now....I will be welcoming the new day with a hooter. So the two octos are going now, the first pic is almost 5 weeks into 12/12, and the second pic is the new ladies. I had planned on putting everything in the flower room on wednesday, but I was (and probably still am) battling root aphids. They showed up one day, no reason, no new plants, im thinking its was just the right conditions this year for them to thrive and somehow make thier way into my veg room. The dips I was using slowed down their growth, and they werent big enough to put in on the planned day. So curiously enough I filled the twin octos on 9/11, I was watching something on TV about 9/11 while I was cutting my cocomat, and realized the coincidence about putting up my twin towers on 9/11. Now after typing that Im looking back and Im pretty sure my lack of sleep is making it seem cooler then it is...like I said 11 hours of working on the room (started at 8 PM). So my ladies are in their new home and my only concern is the temps, not sure if I can keep the plants at the 75F I like...or they like..or whatever...maybe I should try to get some sleep.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 12, 2010)

Gotta love a classic
[video=youtube;HgsDiufGVAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgsDiufGVAg[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 12, 2010)

My Room Veg Room is going to be full in a minute here. All 3 of my seeds popped 2 Iced Grapefruits 1 Road Runner I need to transplant both my Dog and Purple im still not sure if i want to do a single 5 gallon or stick the 2 in a 10 gallon like my last run. Either way i have 3 10 Gallon totes and 1 5 Gallon so ill most likely do 2 IGF in 1 10 Gallon and the Road Runner in a 5 Gallon so she can auto flower. Anyway heres some pics How everybody been doing today was my monday so Happy Monday/Saturday
Road Runner up front the 2 in the Back are Iced Grapefruit












Ps: My 2nd Journal is very lonely lol I know people love Bud porn but hey if your ever bord stop by and show ya boy some love


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2010)

SS

Outstanding grow room and tunes!!!
Great start for a Sunday morning.


cof

I had to hear the song before I could reply.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 12, 2010)

Speaking of fans and carbon filters, it's time to start running mine. A lady friend of mine stopped over last night and as soon as she walked into the house she could smell it. I'll be using it as a scrubber and not venting it into my attic, it sucks out too much cool air and makes my air conditioner work harder when I have it vented into my attic. Instead I'm going to take it down and just sit the fan on top of the filter which will be sitting on the floor and allow the air to blow back into the room. That way I'm hoping it doesn't heat the room too much. I'll be making my weekly visit to my vietnam vet buddy's house today to check on my outside girl. She was looking a bit thin last week, I'm hoping she's put on a little weight. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 12, 2010)

Just for shits and giggles I did a little experiment. Somewhere along the line reading up on germinating, someone posted all they do is get a cup put some water in it and drop their seeds into the water until they sprout a tap root...so on friday evening I did exactly that and low and behold, I have a couple of tap roots sprouting this morning. Also I just left the cup sitting on top of a dresser. I didn't put it into complete darkness, didn't worry about the temps, didn't do anything and they have sprouted faster than any other method I've tried. I don't plan on growing them cause I think they carry the hermie trait, I just wanted to test this method. I also used tap water with a ph over eight to sprout them. Just something for everyone to think about. Give it a try on some crap seeds you have and see what happens.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 12, 2010)

Seedless nice job on the room man. Pulled an all nighter ayy?. Sheesh. 

Cof drool worthy pics as usuall. You guys and your picture perfect plants. Im jealous haha. 

Headsup. Yes that method works the nutz. All 3 DOG and Headbands popped in 20 hours of soaking. Still waiting on the sour cream bean. She is a tough nut to crack. 

Well off to drop some bread on the fkn ac unit. Ughh really dont want to invest anymore loot but i have no choice. It will pay for itself in the long run. Peace and happy football sunday whoo hoo. My saints put a whoopin on the vikings to open up the season. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 12, 2010)

cof-glad you enjoyed the tuneage.

1bmm-yeah all nighter, im not feeling as peppy as I did when I was 18 and pulling all nighters at parties. It was well worth it though.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey folks, evening all. Hope you're having a good sunday. Nice looking grow room strictly. good work. Still got a waysa to go with mine. Will share the progress shortly.
Talking of outdoors HeadsUp, I got a few pics of mine to share. Just finished my dinner so of for a doob first.

Laters,

DST


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 12, 2010)

SS-Nice room..can u leave it for like 3 days ? looks self sufficient i need something like that
Hot sauce-U can put bot grapefruits in the 10 gallon and i would put the auto in a 3 gallon..ive seen the ice grape. outside in pics they dont get very big but the are busy..and autos dont usually use the whole 5 gallons unless its a havey yielder..i think a 3 with good amount of nutes should put it up...

Speaking of carbon filters i woke up 2 this funky grapefruit skunk..the chem is starting 2 put on weight now and the g13 labs diesel is also a greasy stinky sob..when i open a window im not so bad ..when my girls are flowering the temps are pretty low 2 me..about 72-78..and the air is being pushed out the tent so fast u can only smell them when u get real close..but in the dark they smell fine..i want them 2 reak so im keeping the temps in the high 70s low 80s..for the next 2 weeks


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2010)

New Blue Diesel day 72

She was scheduled for harvest last week but she starting putting out these calyx condos. Trich's are mostly clear with a few opaque. Not real frosty, but she makes up for that with bulk.
This is the last 'big girl' in the bloom room. The next group is the stunted ones and they are a month younger and just starting to really build buds.

View attachment 1152130View attachment 1152128View attachment 1152124View attachment 1152118View attachment 1152114View attachment 1152126


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mmmmmm lookin good cof. Lmao calyx condos. lol good one. bet she smells devine old fart.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2010)

An example of cropping a picture. This is the bud in the middle of the third picture-from the left, of my earlier post.


View attachment 1152345


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 12, 2010)

There thats some bud justice hehe. I strive to compete with you top notch growers. great bud shot cof.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 12, 2010)

StrictlyS...nice job on the room, looks great, happy growing.

DST, I am so disappointed in my outside girl, she looks good, is full of seeds and doesn't seem to be gaining much weight. She'll be left outside for a few more weeks to see what develops. On a brighter note, I smoked some of my buddy's from his outside stuff that was chopped down only two days ago, it wasn't the greatest tasting but it was a stone to the bone high. I can only imagine what it's going to be like if he actually dries it properly and gives it a cure in some jars for a few weeks. Out of the ten beans I dropped into a cup of water late friday night, seven have sprouted tap roots.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 12, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> SS-Nice room..can u leave it for like 3 days ? looks self sufficient i need something like that
> Hot sauce-U can put bot grapefruits in the 10 gallon and i would put the auto in a 3 gallon..ive seen the ice grape. outside in pics they dont get very big but the are busy..and autos dont usually use the whole 5 gallons unless its a havey yielder..i think a 3 with good amount of nutes should put it up...


Thanks for the Info thats what i was thinking so i can master this strain i want to keep growing it wither from Clone or Seeds i might even try making my own strains Pollinating and what not  Be on the Look out for Hotsause Kush


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 12, 2010)

Time to get ready for Work hopefully in the morning when i get back my girls will be showing out of the rock wool See everyone in the AM

HS


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> StrictlyS...nice job on the room, looks great, happy growing.
> 
> DST, I am so disappointed in my outside girl, she looks good, is full of seeds and doesn't seem to be gaining much weight. She'll be left outside for a few more weeks to see what develops. On a brighter note, I smoked some of my buddy's from his outside stuff that was chopped down only two days ago, it wasn't the greatest tasting but it was a stone to the bone high. I can only imagine what it's going to be like if he actually dries it properly and gives it a cure in some jars for a few weeks. Out of the ten beans I dropped into a cup of water late friday night, seven have sprouted tap roots.


Damn sorry to hear of the seeded lady Headsup. Unfortunately from experience you are going to get no more bud. Only seed. Once a plant is pollinated it focuses all of its energy into seed production. I watched it take place before my virgin eyeballs last winter. Anyways I know you know your shizznit. Hopefully the doner male was of good stock ayy?. Must be a hermie or a nut sac lurking somewheres near by. 



Hotsause said:


> Thanks for the Info thats what i was thinking so i can master this strain i want to keep growing it wither from Clone or Seeds i might even try making my own strains Pollinating and what not  Be on the Look out for Hotsause Kush


Hell yeah Hotsauce. you seem like a bright crayon. Hell trial & error is the only true test of the skillz. Looks like your getting dialed in though bro. good for you hs.

peace out for the burnout haha. 1BMM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 12, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> SS-Nice room..can u leave it for like 3 days ? looks self sufficient i need something like that


I sure can. Having a self sufficient grow is a big deal to me. I like to hit that fresh pow in the winter, and mother nature doesnt drop snow on a schedule. I can be gone for 7 days, and thats just so I can change out my res.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2010)

Morning folks,

Nice one cof, this Blue Diesel has got me very interested!!! Looks great! It's funny how some girls just seem to want to keep on growing....

HS, the great thing about pollinating plants is mother nature does most of the work for you. But it can bring you some nice surprises.

Talking of surprises, HeadsUp, what happened to the o/s girl then? Did she have a sneaky nut lurking somewhere like 1BMM said, or something nearby may be? Sorry to hear that. (perhaps another grower in the buurt!)

Happy Mondays......
[youtube]NG9QrWkcV5I[/youtube]

Peace, 

DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> SS-Nice room..can u leave it for like 3 days ? looks self sufficient i need something like that
> Hot sauce-U can put bot grapefruits in the 10 gallon and i would put the auto in a 3 gallon..ive seen the ice grape. outside in pics they dont get very big but the are busy..and autos dont usually use the whole 5 gallons unless its a havey yielder..i think a 3 with good amount of nutes should put it up...
> 
> Speaking of carbon filters i woke up 2 this funky grapefruit skunk..the chem is starting 2 put on weight now and the g13 labs diesel is also a greasy stinky sob..when i open a window im not so bad ..when my girls are flowering the temps are pretty low 2 me..about 72-78..and the air is being pushed out the tent so fast u can only smell them when u get real close..but in the dark they smell fine..i want them 2 reak so im keeping the temps in the high 70s low 80s..for the next 2 weeks


 I had to start using my filter about week 3 of veg, if the tent was opened the whole place stunk up fast. And there was a good bit of a smell with it closed. So I didnt have much choice. I gotta be quick when watering because I take them out and let them run through into the bath tub, and the stink extra heavy now.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh about that seeded female, outdoors who had that was it headsup? There must be a full blown male around your area because a couple male pollen sacks wont fully pollinate a female plant outdoors. Not with the wind and all of that, she would have had to be hit pretty good with some pollen. So if you dont have any males there is definitely someone else growing within about a mile or so of you. There would have to be some human interaction for a few stray balls to get her that pregnant, like some shaking or a paintbrush. Did you piss anyone off that may know your growing? My theory has always been, if you know someone is growing, and you want revenge for something, dont steal their shit, pollinate the hell out of it and make it worthless.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 13, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I sure can. Having a self sufficient grow is a big deal to me. I like to hit that fresh pow in the winter, and mother nature doesnt drop snow on a schedule. I can be gone for 7 days, and thats just so I can change out my res.


Thats +1 for hydro 0 for soil...I need something like that but hydro scares me 2 be honest..Im gonna test it out further down the line tho hydro+led=sufficient as hell


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

Cof, sorry I forgot to mention you...nice looking ladies, let us know how the new blue smokes.

As for my outside plant, it could have been a hermie or it could have been the male LA confidential I brought over there too. He was blowing clouds of pollen around. My one other plant of my making in my grow room also has some beans but they are all on the lower buds and don't seem to have affected the tops nor the other girls. Either way it's the only smoke I have going right now so beans or no beans it's finishing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

nice NBD COF man swollen calyxtastic!

i got 2 dogs up and barking! better late than never...

went to my outdoors this weekend 2 plants well two sticks with a little bit of fluff you could call the beginnings of buds. theyve been in dirt 19 weeks this week gutted. indoors is doing much better tho!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for all of your comments.

The NBD has the diesel taste with the sweetness of the blueberry, making a smooth smoke. The first hit goes right to the stomach and spreads from there with a moderate reach to the head. This would be the ideal smoke for a hangover, by soothing the upset stomach and quietly easing the pain in the head. Strong medical uses without couch-lock...an enjoyable smoke and highly recommended.
I am smoking the bred nbd for this report 

Don
Your indoor ladies are looking healthy, you must be treating them right, not subjecting the to that wonderful english liquid sunshine.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

Good morning, afternoon or evening, the choice is yours.

All I kept hearing last night were sirens and dogs barking, so this morning I did something about it. I admit the measures I took were drastic, but it just had to be done.


I'm giving the just throw them into some water method a try, in this case spring water, to germinate the beans. Eight of the ten schlock beans I tested popped tap roots...I wonder if they can grow in total darkness in a septic tank? It's still hot as hades here so I rigged up some cfl's I had 'in storage'. I have a couple of those screw in 'Y' sockets that will hold two bulbs each. I figure that should be enough light for a couple of weeks without throwing so much heat off it has extreme detrimental effects on the plants. If they start getting to big, I'll take the t-5 out of my tent and put it into the closet in my bedroom until my current grow is finished. I really need a wall in my grow room for two separate spaces but it would make it way to cramped. I like a good amount of space in my grow room to move around easily, I've dealt with closet grows for months and get tired of squeezing around all the time.

Anyway this is my selection for mother plants. If some of these strains look familiar...don't tell anyone. WOOF!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah a wise man once said keep the lady in your life happy and the rest falls into place 

liquid sunshine hahaha weve got plenty of sunshine its just above the layer of cloud and pissing rain


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got 18 holes in this morning before the heavens opend lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> I just got 18 holes in this morning before the heavens opend lol


You must have paid the preacher yesterday.


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

I gave up my sunday for my mother, I looked after her animals and business wile she was at a cat show lol so ur right lmao


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Thats +1 for hydro 0 for soil...I need something like that but hydro scares me 2 be honest..Im gonna test it out further down the line tho hydro+led=sufficient as hell


I want to switch to hydro as well, soil is costly and a pain in the ass to bring in and get rid of. I was checking out a hydro system for about $400, but just checking it out, trying to figure out how I can make it myself for much less. I think I could leave my soil system for a good 3-4 days with no worry, that is, right after I watered. So not a self sufficient as hydro, not nearly that is. As far as taste and quality of product, in my experience I have to give that to soil. I guess they both have their strengths and weaknesses. Outdoors is still the best, in soil, nothing can beat a properly taken care of outdoor plant. But we are talking about indoor stuff. As far as your test goes, I would not mess with LED, even the more expensive models dont compare to hps, unless your using equivalent wattage, and then once you get there the reason why you (or most people) decided to use LED gets thrown out the door (electrical efficiency). Not to mention what 600 watts of LED is going to cost compared to hps. Making it very un cost effective. I would save your money, CFLs will do better than LED at this point in technological history, I am just trying to help I might add, not an attack in any way. I say that because LED users seem to get very defensive. I use them myself for veg, with cfls. They do good for veg for the first few weeks and then the plants out grow their effective spread which is very small, pretty much right below the light. Having used both, right next to each other, the CFLs did much better. As far as bud production goes, thats where the LEDs really lack, and you would definitely need some sort of side lighting such as t-5s or cfl for them to get dense like they should. They might get some size, but will be airy compared to something grown with hps, or with extra side lighting like I said before to compliment the LED. Look around, check out the LED threads, and then come back to club 600 and see what the people are doing here, and you wont think about LEDs anymore. Just my opinion though. Take it as you like.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys here is my first grow, 600w switchable light. I used the cheap MH bulb that came with the sys but I bought a Hydrolux HPS for flowering and I was happy I did. The plants are Norhern lights from Nirvana seed bank. They are 42 days into flowering right now so when they finish I should have some big buds!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> All I kept hearing last night were sirens and dogs barking, so this morning I did something about it. I admit the measures I took were drastic, but it just had to be done.


 
Im not sure what your saying here? Did you pull a plant?

COF-I grew a Blue Diesel outdoors this year. I second your description. Very well put. Mine doesnt have s super pungent smell, but its nice and frosty. I have had good yields with "blue" strains.

SHF-Im scared of soil indoors, so we're even. I dont use any "special" soils that cost an arm and a leg. I just use 4 parts native soil, 1 part manure (from home depot), and 1 part composted garden soil (also from home depot), and that cost for those bags are about $3.

OI-I am going to disagree with you about the taste and quality of herb being best in soil. I have smoked indoor soil herb from local dispensaries, and the taste was lacking compared to hydro. It also grows alot less dense in soil. My oudoor this years is the densest I have ever seen with outdoor (we have had wierd weather, and it hasnt been that hot) but its not as dense as even my worst hydro. And so starts the discussion of hydro to soil quality......


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

2-3 pounds on a single plant, thats all I should have to say for outdoors. And its the outdoor quality that is the best, no light on the market has the proper spectrum to make the plant produce everything it is supposed to. Thats why when people use different lights together they get more resin production and stuff like that, but you can put everything out there combined and you still dont have the suns exact spectrum. And the plants need exactly what the sun puts off to produce at its maximum capability. Of course we help as well with the feeding and different mediums, such as soil and hydro. Hydro greenhouses kick ass. I should have been more specific, with organics you will get your best taste, I would imagine that hydro organics are just as good if not better due to the growth you can get with hydro compared to soil. And the fact that you can flush EVERYTHING from the plant, no soil or anything touching the roots. If you have never had dense buds outdoors you were doing something wrong SS, I have had some huge, dense buds outdoors, with bag seed that came from mid grade stuff. When I started using quality genetics it only got better. But outdoor growing was my specialty I guess you could say, I had very good spots, and the weather where I am at is fantastic for growing cannabis.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

Strictly...the sirens, I put a casey jones into the water...the sirens, train whistles, and the dogs barking, a DOG also went swimming. It was a play on words and obviously a poor one.

As for soil being expensive, I agree, if you use foxfarms soil which I no longer use. For the cost of a bag of a cubic foot of ocean forest, today I picked up a bag of Scott's and a bag of spaghnum peat moss, both two cubic feet for twenty bucks, enough soil for two grows easily. I add perlite and worm castings along with root stuff and that's it. All I can say in the taste area between hydro and soil...that's why they make chocolate and vanilla, not everyone likes the same thing.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> with organics you will get your best taste.


If there was such thing as "best taste" there would only be one restaraunt in the world a million times over.

Some people like one kind of taste, other's another... and another... etc.

I can taste the difference from soil and hydro. I personally like the way chemically produced hydro buds taste over soil. I also like kraft macaroni and cheese with the cheese powder shit over home made stuff. To me fake ass cheese powder tastes "better" than real cheese. Go figure.

And I've never grown outdoors, so I'm speaking out of my ass with this... but I beleive you can get denser buds from growing indoors. Bash me if you like. I think a 1000w light 6 inches away is capable of major density.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Strictly...the sirens, I put a casey jones into the water...the sirens, train whistles, and the dogs barking, a DOG also went swimming. It was a play on words and obviously a poor one.
> 
> As for soil being expensive, I agree, if you use foxfarms soil which I no longer use. For the cost of a bag of a cubic foot of ocean forest, today I picked up a bag of Scott's and a bag of spaghnum peat moss, both two cubic feet for twenty bucks, enough soil for two grows easily. I add perlite and worm castings along with root stuff and that's it. All I can say in the taste area between hydro and soil...that's why they make chocolate and vanilla, not everyone likes the same thing.


lol heads up. I thought you were hearing cops all around and got freaked and harvested all the outdoor girls. Better luck next time, haha. Sometimes the internet has a way of killing humor. Well not the interenet I guess... just speaking over text will do that. ALso has a way of making sarcasm disappear too.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

mr west, you are obviously an avid golfer. It's getting to be time for the weather to change and I can once again pick up the sticks. Since I've started my 'new' hobby, my old one has suffered. I probably haven't played a half dozen rounds in the past year and a half and I probably have two dozen golf courses within twenty miles of my house. I think florida is the golf mecca of the world. Last I remember seeing we have something like 1,300 courses in the state? Where I work...used to work, there must be thirty golf courses, I had a guy give me a set of Tommy Armour irons that were sitting in his garage. Some of these people have five and six sets of clubs. One of the other guys was given a set of Ben Hogan irons for free from another customer. Looking forward to shooting my first 105 of the season.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

Jigfresh, there are cops all around and I do hear sirens all the time. The chief of police lives on the next street over and my little town of 3,500 people, the cops do not like speeders and one of the main drags through my little town is fifty yards from my house so they catch a lot of speeders there. Hell, I've come home to the police right in front of my house giving someone a ticket. There is also a school crossing right up the street from me so when a speeder goes through there, they generally catch up to them at my house...and it's starting to reek of skunk and kush.

All my girls are safe, none have been pulled.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Looking forward to shooting my first 105 of the season.


Thank God there's someone else out there I could play a competitive round with. I would be stoked with 105, lol. It's all about consistency. I can hit par on a couple... but mostly 7's and 8's on the others.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thank God there's someone else out there I could play a competitive round with. I would be stoked with 105, lol. It's all about consistency. I can hit par on a couple... but mostly 7's and 8's on the others.


Not so bad on the par 3's what do you shoot on the 5's?


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thank God there's someone else out there I could play a competitive round with. I would be stoked with 105, lol. It's all about consistency. I can hit par on a couple... but mostly 7's and 8's on the others.


Actually once I get going, I generally shoot in the low nineties, every once in a while the upper eighties. With that being said, I try to do my best every time out, but more importantly is to have fun.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, cof. good one.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey whats up guys. Looks like a nice lineup of beans Headsup. I too have the unfortunate situation of living in an urban speed trap haha. the popos dont even make my asshole twitch anymore when i see them out front. I guess like you im just used to the paranoia to a point that its not even worth the worry lol. 

Speaking of golf. Im no good on the course but i can play some good stick on the ps3. Anybody fool around on the hotshots golf online games?. If not check it out. Its one of my favorite video games. And i dont play to much vids.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 13, 2010)

Went and checked out my guerilla patches today. I didnt take my camera becasue its that time of year that dear hunters are scoping there hunting grounds and i didn't want to risk being caught red handed in a patch with pics to seal the deal. Anyways my monster blue widow has died.  mother fucker. She was my healthiest plant and is now barely clinging to life. A deer trampled her over. 

However i still got 9 purp monsters going and man are they budding like crazy. Some bushes and I hopes they make it another 4-5 weeks. They are already drooping from the amount of bud which is fkn great. 

My hamburger hill patch is not doing so good. I got one plant 16" tall that i may get an oz from. I cluster bombed in 2 hole my last round of clones about 30, so 15 in each hole. They are cute. 4" tall and budding lol. I dont expect ill get much from them. A couple of bong hits hahahaha. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Not so bad on the par 3's what do you shoot on the 5's?
> 
> 
> cof


I do real good on par 3 courses, as long as the greens aren't too tricky. I have a good approach. On real courses it's getting it withing 100 yards of the green, then getting it in the hole I struggle with. I have pared a 5 or two, maybe even 3 in my life. I'm deadly with my 5-9 irons.

Sorry to hear about the outdoor kingpin masonman. Guess you'll have to do with 3 pounds instead of 4, eh?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 13, 2010)

lol im happy with whatever i get really jig. Its the care & risk that i put in which erks me when they come up missing or deer ravaged. Shit if i get 3 lbs ill be lucky. This being my first ever outdoor its really cool to see how they bud in nature vs indoor.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> If there was such thing as "best taste" there would only be one restaraunt in the world a million times over.
> 
> Some people like one kind of taste, other's another... and another... etc.
> 
> ...


 Your right "better taste" is a matter of opinion. As far as denser growth indoors, you may be right. But still, the quality is better outdoors in my experience. Take clones and do a comparison, I have, both fed the same, the only difference was indoors vs outdoors. And the outdoors was taken 2 weeks earlier, and was more potent than the one let go the full 8 -9 weeks those strains took. White Rhino and White Widow. The rhino was taken at 44 days outdoors and blew the 68 day indoor rhino away. The Widow was pretty even on intensity, but the buzz length was longer on the outdoor. They were taken at the same length of flowering, the rhino couldnt due to farmers.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> lol im happy with whatever i get really jig. Its the care & risk that i put in which erks me when they come up missing or deer ravaged. Shit if i get 3 lbs ill be lucky. This being my first ever outdoor its really cool to see how they bud in nature vs indoor.


 If you have 9 big plants outdoors you should easily get 3 pounds dry,you should get a good bit more, if they are in good sunlight and get watered enough. Strain dependent of course.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 13, 2010)

OI-I think ive done great with outdoors, but im not a master. I can not believe that your best OD soil grown is anywhere near as dense as my ID hydro. I would be intersted to see and smoke the finished product of an OD hydro grow....maybe I will give it a shit next year.

1BMM-Im right there with you on the vid golf. I have played golf under the sun a few times, and I suck big time. I dont even come close to having a good time until the 9th hole, cuz im pretty drunk and stoned by then. I play tiger woods on the 360 and im good, tryed it on the Wii with that remote and I suck ass.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Your right "better taste" is a matter of opinion. As far as denser growth indoors, you may be right. But still, the quality is better outdoors in my experience. Take clones and do a comparison, I have, both fed the same, the only difference was indoors vs outdoors. And the outdoors was taken 2 weeks earlier, and was more potent than the one let go the full 8 -9 weeks those strains took. White Rhino and White Widow. The rhino was taken at 44 days outdoors and blew the 68 day indoor rhino away. The Widow was pretty even on intensity, but the buzz length was longer on the outdoor. They were taken at the same length of flowering, the rhino couldnt due to farmers.


Let me make this clear before expressing my opinion, and that's all it is, an opinion, because I've never grown under the big light. However, this is the second summer I've witnessed/helped with an outdoor. The strains are all different and who knows what's what? Most are bagseed, I gave him a few beans but somehow they got lost in the shuffle with the others. The plants, at least here in florida, are super leafy, I mean tons of leaves like I've seen in no indoor grow. The trimming is going to be ghastly. I have no opinion on the density of the bud, if he lets them go to maturity, I'll voice my observations. As to the quality, as far as I'm concerned, there is no comparison and that is from smoking immature bud from outside compared to mature bud from inside. I smoked a joint of it the other day and I was so stoned I was turning down hits from the joint...and it is a complete buzz to boot, head and body. I plan on paying it forward with him by giving him some female seeds next summer and help him take better care of his plants. He is a twice wounded combat veteran of vietnam. I could have been there but was lucky enough to not have gone. My odd way of saying thanks. As I've said mine is all seeded up but I'm still going to let it go for a few more weeks to see what happens...the light is free.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 13, 2010)

hey hows it ging boys this is my sharks breath and its 18 days old from the day seed poped the ground. i thinks its quit small for the age what do you boys think? i know its abit streched but ill just bury it more down whe i repot it i heard that is ok to do so? 

p.s im a first time grower

View attachment 1154391View attachment 1154390


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> If you have 9 big plants outdoors you should easily get 3 pounds dry,you should get a good bit more, if they are in good sunlight and get watered enough. Strain dependent of course.


Outdoor, I'm curious, do you think beside strain, location also plays a factor in dry harvest weight? If I could, I would have my plants outside by the end of march. That would give me four full months of veg time before they started to switch over to flowering naturally. People in other parts of the country don't have that luxury. Subcool has a thread called "The Garden of Weeden", whoever, grew all different strains of subcools making, most if not all are available to us through TGA seeds if I'm remembering correctly? Anyway it was a california grow and it averaged between six and twelve pounds per plant...dry. The thread is probably still on here but my searching abilities of RIU leave much to be desired and I don't feel like driving myself crazy looking for it.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey hows it ging boys this is my sharks breath and its 18 days old from the day seed poped the ground. i thinks its quit small for the age what do you boys think? i know its abit streched but ill just bury it more down whe i repot it i heard that is ok to do so?
> 
> p.s im a first time grower
> 
> View attachment 1154391View attachment 1154390



The stem looks strong enough to me. I wouldn't bury it, it will allow for better air flow around the bottom of your baby when she starts to grow up. It also looks like it has some afghani in it, really short wide leaves, even more so than an indica.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 13, 2010)

hi ladies and gents havent been around for a while but i will be posting again soon  just running a 250mh for the time being the 600hps will be coming out before long, give or take a few weeks


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

StrictlyS. I keep meaning to tell you how much I like your signature, I used to do electrical work, I gave it up cause of just that, electricity wanting to go home and me being in the freaking way.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 13, 2010)

yep its a very indica plant from dna genetics sharksbreath, p.s what do you think about the size of it overall is this size normal at this stage? im just asking becouse i seen so many people with more more growth on the leaves by this time


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

And another wanderer from the flock returns...welcome back fingerez.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

nas, looks fine to me. Plants don't grow as quickly in soil as they do in hydro and the first few weeks it seems like nothing is happening and then all of a sudden, boom, the explosion of growth starts. Don't be tempted to overfeed them, it won't do them a bit of good.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 13, 2010)

oh ok thanks head up  p.s when would i be expecting the nuclear bomb groth ?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

nas, just did a quick search of what sharksbreath was bred from and it includes a super skunk in its background, and super skunk has afghani in it. A lot of plants with afghani in them show it early and then the leaves start becoming less broad as it matures.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

I would say in about a week or so you should start to see a noticeable difference. That's not to say your plants will shoot skyward but you will notice they are growing faster. It only makes sense, the more leaves they have the more photosynthesis they can produce and thus the more food the plants can make for themselves to promote more growth.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

And speaking of more growth, I haven't seen my girls in at least six or seven minutes, maybe they've put on a growth spurt? I'm going to check.

It's just time to give them some more water. I like to stretch out their watering for about an hour or two.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I would say in about a week or so you should start to see a noticeable difference. That's not to say your plants will shoot skyward but you will notice they are growing faster. It only makes sense, the more leaves they have the more photosynthesis they can produce and thus the more food the plants can make for themselves to promote more growth.


thank you heads up you definitely can come and visit me at atlanttis now and you will be alowed back lol, and i got a blueberry growing and a dna sour scream here are the pics 

dutch passion blueberry


dna sour cream


what do you think they yeld oz will be with them 3 plants after a lst and about 6 weeks veg and then under the 600 hps


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a touch over three ounces dry from my sour cream, which by the way is delightful to smoke. A nice lemon taste, not overpowering lemony and a damn good smoke. That was the first of my four strains to be gone from my last grow. Grew her is a three gallon container, vegged for six weeks and flowered her for eleven or twelve, don't remember exactly. I also lst'd her.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I'm brewin' up some worm casting tea in preparation of my babies sprouting tap roots and of course to give to the girls. I put about a tablespoon or so of molasses in the water to give them little microbes something to eat and make more microbes. I took a five gallon bucket filled it with tap water and put four air stones in there to keep the water agitated. When it forms a nice foamy top I'll know it's ready. My og18/skunk clone is flowering. Poor thing has spent its whole life under 12/12 conditions, from clone to flower. I love experimenting!

I used a one gallon paint straining mesh bag to hold the castings and tied the top closed and hung it over the edge of the bucket into the water.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> StrictlyS. I keep meaning to tell you how much I like your signature, I used to do electrical work, I gave it up cause of just that, electricity wanting to go home and me being in the freaking way.


 
I have been doing electrical for almost 10 years, and I have had some close calls myself. You really have to respect the current, and understand its just that, a current. Never give the ground or neutral any chance of getting near you when working with a hot wire, and you should be fine, or you can just flip the breaker. I worked on alot of non-legit panel upgrades in my day (not something I agree with anymore), and I worked with HIGH voltage live wires without much concern. Im sure you know all that, but its one of those jobs that can be dangerous if you arent really confident. The craziest story I ever heard about someone getting killed was an electrician that worked on my oil rig before me. Side note-My last day offshore was the day the gulf rig fire/spill started...wierd because I gave my notice 3 days before. So this electrician was busting his balls on a giant electric motor (about 10' x 10' x 12') and he cut a few corners and didnt want to go the 80 yards to the breaker room. He may have turned the breakers off already, and someone could have turned them back on because he didnt use the "lock out, tag out" procedure, but no one confessed anything like that so we dont know. He ended up becoming part of the current for the circuit somehow, and melted/exploded his body instantly. We are talking about 400 amps minimum. Dangerous yes, but a shot of 20A 120V is better then any cup of coffee.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 13, 2010)

Ohh snap we got a few sparkies in the house. Well sweet. How well do you guys know the old bus fuse type panels. They scare the piss outa me but thats what im dealing with. Need to pigtail a dedicated line or create a curcuit just for the grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ohh snap we got a few sparkies in the house. Well sweet. How well do you guys know the old bus fuse type panels. They scare the piss outa me but thats what im dealing with. Need to pigtail a dedicated line or create a curcuit just for the grow.


No bus fuses... but here was my old panel before I upgraded it. Used the internet and taught myself how to rewire the house from the riser down.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 13, 2010)

That looks scarry Jig haha. If it were just me in the house id trust me. I do have a stoner sparky buddy just cant find the fker these days. That and he got popped for a handful of seedlings awhile ago. Sos. Ahh I guess if i had a sparky id be running more lights than would be smart to do so im straight haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> That looks scarry Jig haha. If it were just me in the house id trust me. I do have a stoner sparky buddy just cant find the fker these days. That and he got popped for a handful of seedlings awhile ago. Sos. Ahh I guess if i had a sparky id be running more lights than would be smart to do so im straight haha.


The worst part... I found something like 10 inline splices in my attic. They were really shadily done too. As if it's not bad enough on it's own. Plus one wire / triwire, whatever you call it, was running through a hole drilled into a rafter, and someone needed to put a supporting board there... and they just hammered the new board right onto the exisiting rafter, squishing the wire in the middle. It was even singed. Can't beleive the house never burned down. Some of the wiring was from the 30's, lol.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Outdoor, I'm curious, do you think beside strain, location also plays a factor in dry harvest weight? If I could, I would have my plants outside by the end of march. That would give me four full months of veg time before they started to switch over to flowering naturally. People in other parts of the country don't have that luxury. Subcool has a thread called "The Garden of Weeden", whoever, grew all different strains of subcools making, most if not all are available to us through TGA seeds if I'm remembering correctly? Anyway it was a california grow and it averaged between six and twelve pounds per plant...dry. The thread is probably still on here but my searching abilities of RIU leave much to be desired and I don't feel like driving myself crazy looking for it.


 That sounds very doable, the 6 pounds plus dry, I dont preveg. So my outdoor plants could have all been much bigger than they were, I start in april from seed outdoors. If you preveg for a month or two then put them outside you will get some massive yielders, I just never had a good spot for 15 foot plants, I have had sativas nearly that tall as it is in my earlier grows when using bag seed. I will not get into the density debate because its fruitless, super dense or not, you get more and better pot from outdoor plants. I dont really think the better part is debatable at all. I would like to see everyone try a side by side giving proper attention to both clones. I think some folks would be very surprised. I think people see something and it looks better so they think it must be better, with indoor vs outdoor cannabis, this is not the case. Oh to answer your ? Headsup, location plays a huge role. Your environment is everything. Some places have a higher natural co2 concentration, rain, heat, all that comes into play. Oh yeah, I must add, I have NEVER gotten a hermi outdoors. Indoors is a whole different story, as it seems to be a common occurance with a lot of strains these days, probably because of fem seeds, but even with fems I have never gotten a hermi outdoors. To add to that, FUCK! My vanila kush was a hermie, and I have to keep an eye on my violator kush and chronic. Barneys better not of fucked me, I will punch Derry in his face if I ever make it to amsterdam, Im serious I just dont care enough to do it.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> The worst part... I found something like 10 inline splices in my attic. They were really shadily done too. As if it's not bad enough on it's own. Plus one wire / triwire, whatever you call it, was running through a hole drilled into a rafter, and someone needed to put a supporting board there... and they just hammered the new board right onto the exisiting rafter, squishing the wire in the middle. It was even singed. Can't beleive the house never burned down. Some of the wiring was from the 30's, lol.
> View attachment 1154760


 Whoa, that wiring looks rough as hell, your a lucky sob for your house not burning down. A little luck always helps.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 14, 2010)

1BMM-if you could post a pic of your panel, I could give you some guidence.

jig-I remodeled a bathroom on an old house by SDSU that had wiring like that. It blows my mind that more of these old houses dont burn down on a regular basis. The skin on the outside of the wires is a fabric...a damn fabric. Im not sure when that house was built, but the old bathtub I removed was stamped 1951 (also had those dragon feet).

outdoor-Im sure your favorite herb is OD, im sure my favorite is ID hydro, so im sure we both love what we do.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 14, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> 1BMM-if you could post a pic of your panel, I could give you some guidence.
> 
> jig-I remodeled a bathroom on an old house by SDSU that had wiring like that. It blows my mind that more of these old houses dont burn down on a regular basis. The skin on the outside of the wires is a fabric...a damn fabric. Im not sure when that house was built, but the old bathtub I removed was stamped 1951 (also had those dragon feet).
> 
> outdoor-Im sure your favorite herb is OD, im sure my favorite is ID hydro, so im sure we both love what we do.


 To each their own, I dont mean to sound like an asshole or be argumentative, Im very low on meds, nauseated as fuck. I know I love what I do, indoors or out. Im in love with the plant and have been since I found a plant of my dads as a young child. I "grew up" on outdoors stuff. I have always found myself to be very "in tune" with mother nature, as I try to give back more than I take away compared to most. Im a very odd individual most would say, as I dont even drive. I dont feel I have the right to kill the earth, forgive me for not being a greedy organism. And I like to think that mother nature returns such favors in my outdoor grows. A fish told me I was doing well for my areas environment. But that was after I went down a tunnel of light and had an outer body experience on some strong hallucinogens. Ok the ranting about stuff that has to point to it is over. take care, everyone. 5 years day in day out nausea and vomiting is seriously wearing on my mind.


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Sep 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> The worst part... I found something like 10 inline splices in my attic. They were really shadily done too. As if it's not bad enough on it's own. Plus one wire / triwire, whatever you call it, was running through a hole drilled into a rafter, and someone needed to put a supporting board there... and they just hammered the new board right onto the exisiting rafter, squishing the wire in the middle. It was even singed. Can't beleive the house never burned down. Some of the wiring was from the 30's, lol.
> View attachment 1154760



I cant believe the house never burned down either lol. I thought mexicans were doing shitty quality of work out here.... wtf is that LOL new standard of lazyness?


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Bloody hell guys, busy in the 600. I was going to do a multi quote but it all turned a bit to "War and Peace."

Nice topic of discussion, dodgy electrics and outdoor/indoor soil/hydro debate....anything else we forgot? hehe. 

Something for peeps in the UK (even in the US if you want a giggle) License Cannabis Sales, Expert Say's: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11287130

Oh and HeadsUp, I got the Word play!

Jig, thank god you got those electics sorted...good job! But come on, I defy you to like A packet cheese sauce over my own Cheese Sauce, hahah, hethan!!!lol.

Catch you all later...

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> sweet hey zues


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

Strictly...ever see knob and tube electric from the old days? Talk about scary. I just had a new 200A service installed last year. I have two dedicated 20A circuits in my grow room (not really dedicated since they don't have their own grounds) along with the existing circuit for the room. I have room for another six hundred light but I don't want the bill that will go along with it. I had to splice both of my lines in my attic. I didn't want the electrician to know my back room is a grow room and the attic access is in the closet in that room. Sooo, I had him leave two lines in the center of my attic for 'future expansion'. I used to work with the guy years ago so he had no problem doing that for me. After they were finished I took a four inch square box, screwed it to a rafter, grounded it, made my splices and coverd it. I know it's illegal but who will ever see it?

Jigfresh, now that is what I call a bonafide cluster fuck. I haven't done electrical in twenty years so I'm not the person to ask for help plus I was never a registered electrician more of a helper with knowledge of electric. I was a house painter for years, right up until thursday of last week when I mouthed off to the boss for cramming six days worth of work into four. We also get no overtime, we are 'independent contractors'...in name only, they treat us as slaves. I've been there for just over three years and because I mouthed off for them killing us and paying no overtime, I've been reduced to 'part time'. I'm supposed to work tomorrow but that remains to be seen. I'm waiting for the call tonight to say a job has been canceled or some such shit and then tell me there is no need for me to come in. I need the money, I need to work but hate working where I was/am because the management is like the gestapo, they rule with fear and intimidation. Never a kind word to us, only how we do nothing but screw up. I work for a group of thieves, liars and cheats. They lie to us, they cheat us out of overtime and they steal by not paying their fair share of taxes. If it weren't for the money, I would be happier than a pig in shit to get away from them.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the offer of advice seedless. For now im going to let it be. I got to many unfinished projects at the moment haha. 

Jigfresh that does look dangerous sandwiching wire between studs, Not very safe. Good thing you caught that before a fire. My wiring is quite similar as in its very very old. My house was built in 1850 so you can imagine the old porcelain lugs nailed to the floor boards as connection points. Its quite intimidating. Im sure that the wiring itself is not as old as the house as it seems that all the lighting and recepticles had to be fished up the walls and are few. Thats what my main concern is overloading a curcuit and causing the old wiring to run hot. Will be keeping a close eye. I bought this plug box called a shock buster from lowes as a safe guard. Seems to be just what i needed. 

Well got me just a few more free days to wrap up my home remod before the next flood of masonry work. Business is shaping up really good. Hope it stays that way. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

Masonman, that is knob and tube wiring, scary huh?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are some random pics of a G13, Jack Herer and mystery medical seed on day 54 of 12/12. I'm going to post some updates on fdd's thread on Thursday or Friday when I think they should be done but maybe I can get some second (or 3rd, 4th, etc.) opinions here? 

This will be my first harvest and I have nothing but time on my hands so if you guys say wait another week, 10 days, or more I can wait


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Here are some random pics of a G13, Jack Herer and mystery medical seed on day 54 of 12/12. I'm going to post some updates on fdd's thread on Thursday or Friday when I think they should be done but maybe I can get some second (or 3rd, 4th, etc.) opinions here?
> 
> This will be my first harvest and I have nothing but time on my hands so if you guys say wait another week, 10 days, or more I can wait


They all look tastey as hell. Personally I havest by looking at the trichs under a microscope. I start chopping when they have about 30% amber trichs and havest over a few days to get a nice variety of maturity in my jars.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks jigfresh, my 30x came in yesterday and it is barely enough to see them but I am always looking for more educated opinions  

I'm definitely going to cut them down in sections and let the lower buds develop a little more. Curing is going to be the worse part of all since I am planning to do a minimum of 3 weeks on my first harvest (4 weeks with my next batch.) I know the wait will be worth it though


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Here are some random pics of a G13, Jack Herer and mystery medical seed on day 54 of 12/12. I'm going to post some updates on fdd's thread on Thursday or Friday when I think they should be done but maybe I can get some second (or 3rd, 4th, etc.) opinions here?
> 
> This will be my first harvest and I have nothing but time on my hands so if you guys say wait another week, 10 days, or more I can wait


Looks like you have a few at different stages and all look super nice, Bajafox. I would def choose to chop down when I was ready though, not when someone else see's a pic of my girls, just my opinion. 

Is the Pineapple Express a G13 labs? Someone was asking about that on another thread. Whats' the backgrouns Baja?

Hey Jig, hope you are good bru. Can't wait to show you the new pic of the room, since you have seen it in person before, I think you will be surprised. Still got to put the girls in there and do a couple of things. Stoked about it so far!!

Peace,

DST


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks like you have a few at different stages and all look super nice, Bajafox. I would def choose to chop down when I was ready though, not when someone else see's a pic of my girls, just my opinion.
> 
> Is the Pineapple Express a G13 labs? Someone was asking about that on another thread. Whats' the backgrouns Baja?
> 
> ...


Thanks DST, fdd said about 3 days on my Jack Herer and another 7 days on the mystery plant, gonna keep a close eye on those trichs and hope to cut them at just the right time 

I ordered my Pinapple Express through Attitude and yes it is from G13 Labs. She is only a few weeks old from seed, unfortunately I've had a thrip attack and she got hit but I think I got it on time. Hopefully in a few more weeks I'll be able to clone her and throw her into 12/12.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Thanks DST, fdd said about 3 days on my Jack Herer and another 7 days on the mystery plant, gonna keep a close eye on those trichs and hope to cut them at just the right time
> 
> I ordered my Pinapple Express through Attitude and yes it is from G13 Labs. She is only a few weeks old from seed, unfortunately I've had a thrip attack and she got hit but I think I got it on time. Hopefully in a few more weeks I'll be able to clone her and throw her into 12/12.


Well good luck with it bru. And also the curing, you can get a 25% increase in potency through curing, which I think is crazy, but like you said, worth it if you can wait! 2 weeks is about as long as I can leave mine, but then I can't smoke it all at once so it just get's better!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

I know I'm not the only person who subscribes to high times, there must be another from the six hundred who also subscribes.

I'm reading my current issue, november, and I came across this interesting bit of info. The Rand Corporation, based in Santa Monica CA, described as a non-partisan american think tank published a six month study that predicts a severe drop in prices of weed should legalization take place in california.

Interestingly enough the rand corporation was started in 1946 by the douglas aircraft company later to become mcdonald-douglas, a charter member of the military-industrial complex which helped to form national security policy for decades. This is my opinion only, the rand corporation unlike what they claim are probably a right wing very conservative group of people. With that in mind, it appears it's only a matter of time until legalization takes place, that is also my opinion.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

lets hope so Huadsup. Im tired of feeling like a criminal haha. While making a few extra bucks here and there is nice, id much rather be able to openly grow my erb without fear of incarceration. That to me is worth more than any amount of money from sales. My dream is to grow 20 foot monsters in my backyard. Wouldnt that be great.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

My D-OG and my og18 are both in soil, they popped tails this morning and by one pm they were planted. I just put them into water yesterday to soak, I think it was yesterday? The casey jones, which also made an appearance in november's high times about growing in...of all places...amsterdam, and the headband x cali o are still swimming in their little cups. Once they pop a tail they remind me of little tadpoles.

I'm wondering, who on the six hundred uses mycorrhizae for their root systems? I've been using it for the past three or four grows and was just reading on the relationship between that particular fungus and our plants root system. Good stuff, I would recommend everyone use some form of the stuff.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

Masonman, what would be even better...twenty foot monsters in the front yard for everyone to see.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Streets lined with 20 foot trees of MaryJ!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 14, 2010)

Headsup-I just started using hygrozyme, because Im not sure about adding bacteria or any organism to me root system. Hygrozyme smells alot like wine...maybe a bottle of merlot in the res would help the ladies. Im not sure yet how much of a difference it makes, because Ive been dealing with root aphids. It has definetley increased the whiteness of the roots.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

So basically finished up enough to get the kids stuck onto their shelves. There has been quite a bit of stretch to some of the younglings, although I have fimmed and topped a few I think some training is in order. They all need drastically bigger pots which will be done tomorrow I hope. I still need to line the room and also put another electrical line in there. Previously it was all coming of one breaker, which also included my kitchen, which is seriously not got enough juice to run everything, so occassional power breaks when running the electric hob, having the dishwasher on and making toast: out of the question really. So I have shifted it to the bedroom breaker which is only really got an alarm clock running at the best of times (that sounds strange, alarms never run at any good time, normally in the morning waking you up!). Anyway, no one sleeps in the other rooms so that should bring things into line as far as lecky is concerned. I have not bothered with running the excess heat back into my house, not until I have time to think it through properly.

So I am going to run a combo at the moment. The 400mh will run 18/6 for veg and I will have a 600hps come on for a few hours in the afternoon. Then when I am going into flower I am going to start the day with the 2 x 600 HPS and last hour or two add the 400 MH and drop a 600, or possibly both. 

If you notice your plants growing naturally, towards the end of the day as the sun goes down the plant also starts to go down. The sun is not just switched off, so with dropping the light and type, I am hoping to reflect a little of what nature is doing....thats the thought anyhoo's. Anyway, enough gabbing, here's the pics.

Door and paneling in place.


White screen behind door...needs tweaking:


Ballasts and grout in place. Yes I do quite like my Italian tiles, hahaha.


No that is not what I used to cut out the wholes, that's my grinder ffs....


Just got to box this off and make myself a little perch to sit and smoke my kind herb on.


Looking a bit brighter....yes more pics of the tiles, hahahaha..oh and the air vent coming in of course.


And the air vent going out...... and into the other air vent for the house and out into the bright blue sky,,,hahahahaha pissing myself, oh no, it's actually pissing it down!!! Dark and dreich! (a great Scottish word, not to be confused with "Dreak" which means to accidentally stick your willy in a girls bum)



LETS GET ARTISTIC:

BINGO, and there they are, brighter than the Dutch sky will ever be! Remind me to tell you the story about how to measure how powerfull the sun is!



And the girls all Gezellig!




And finally:


I have still got to put my draining on, but I am thinking of another idea for that so not 100%. But that's it so far folks. Grow on!

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

Fantastic craftsmanship D. The ladies sure look cozy on them new shelves. Your not as unhandy as you let us believe haha. That Scottish word "Dreak" ahh hahahaha. Ive done that on purpose a few times haha. Just make sure you got a good grip on her ponietail and hold on haha.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

Sayy D does that can filter cut the smell noticably for you? And also does the fact that the first lamp sits atop the filter mean you must rotate the plants somewhat to get even light coverage? Just curious holmes. Peace


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Fantastic craftsmanship D. The ladies sure look cozy on them new shelves. Your not as unhandy as you let us believe haha. That Scottish word "Dreak" ahh hahahaha. Ive done that on purpose a few times haha. Just make sure you got a good grip on her ponietail and hold on haha.


cheers mate, I'm a bit slap happy in places but hey, gets the job done....

Dreich is the Scottish word....which describes the weather, fukking typical for a Scottish word to describe the weather.

Dreak is the urban slang....for you know what, Mr Oops I did it again, hahaha. Just to be clear like-say!

Off for a doob, peace out bru.

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Sayy D does that can filter cut the smell noticably for you? And also does the fact that the first lamp sits atop the filter mean you must rotate the plants somewhat to get even light coverage? Just curious holmes. Peace


The house smells okay, unless you have a blood hound nose like my misses, but that is more to do with the way my airflow is. That's why I have not done the re-use the hot air thing yet.

The shelfs can be moved, just put them in that way at the moment to get everyhting around the mh. I can change if needs be. I think I will raise the BX2 and Casey slightly off the ground as well. When the bottom light is on they are getting lbasted for sure with that first light. It has a 1m radius according to stats. so vertically should cover the same. With having 3 levels it gives me the chance to play around with the shelving. I also got to pick another shelf up, they only had 5. Not cheap either!
If you apply the sam eprinciple that you apply to horizontal lights, but vertically and all round it, then you can generally work out where to put things.

Hope that answers yer Q big man. Ok, off for a doob now, hehe.

Peace, D


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice job DST, I really like the fact that light can penetrate through your shelves. If you have the electrical capacity, I would run all three at the same time, if not, as you say, the last few hours I would run one hps and the mh. Our own eyes tell us the sun is giving off much more light in the orange/red spectrum as the sun sets so it seems to me a two to one ratio of red to blue would be ideal but if not I would go one and one.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

Ya know that an interesting point that nobody has touched on until now. With the sun setting in nature it slowly gets dark. What a brilliant addition to your regimne D. Will be interesting to see how it works out.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2010)

DST

Top quality design and workmanship. You, stricklyseedless, 1badmasonman and jigfresh have me thinking vertical now. You've created a monster!


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nice job DST, I really like the fact that light can penetrate through your shelves. If you have the electrical capacity, I would run all three at the same time, if not, as you say, the last few hours I would run one hps and the mh. Our own eyes tell us the sun is giving off much more light in the orange/red spectrum as the sun sets so it seems to me a two to one ratio of red to blue would be ideal but if not I would go one and one.


I think a bit more reseaarch on my side is probably a good thing. Ratios are a good point. So you reckon at peak I should go with all three? They are runnning fine together?



1badmasonman said:


> Ya know that an interesting point that nobody has touched on until now. With the sun setting in nature it slowly gets dark. What a brilliant addition to your regimne D. Will be interesting to see how it works out.


I think some sort of experiment is in order...to go along with the 100 others, haha. Lets see how it goes.



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Top quality design and workmanship. You, stricklyseedless, 1badmasonman and jigfresh have me thinking vertical now. You've created a monster!
> 
> ...


If you are limited with space it's ideal, or if you just want to utilise a space and max it out I think it's an excellent options cof....give it a try!

Cheers guys.

DST going to bed.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2010)

the 600 is moveing along fast as ever!!with all these updates to the grow rooms and such,
i've got me some lil updates comeing along myself.

well for the gals,they have been put in the flush mode!!
10 days left till the chop.

all the rooms look so clean,and all the updates of the gals look good as allways.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

Today ends week six of 12/12. Casey Jones has joined the others in soil and all that is left is the headband x cali o. I'm figuring three weeks left until harvest. I like to go nine weeks in general for indica dominant strains although the sleestack x skunk is supposedly sixty percent sativa, if so she and the lemons might need ten weeks. It is what it is. I now have a jump on the start of my next experiment. My beans are in three ounce cups, I'll let them get root-bound and transplant them into those red party cups until once again root-bound and finally into one gallon grow bags to become mother plants. So, if all goes well that should give me a three week head start on vegging the moms while my current crop finishes. My lights are about to come on so it's watering time and I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

Question peeps. I got a shitload of trim in my freezer and I have no hash bags. Im thinking cannabutter. Has anyone ever made butter with trim? The recipe im looking at is, Well heres a link http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-kitchen/37701-cannabutter-7-easy-steps.html

In this description they say 1 pound of butter per oz of bud. Now do you guys think trim would work aswell?. Me and the misses may be making a whole lot of space cakes if so.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 14, 2010)

DST-I had the same issue with the panda film I was using to block my door. The solution I found was to buy a zipper by the yard (fabric store is where I found mine) and use tape or velcro by the yard (also found at fabric store) to hold it in place. It worked out great for me.

1BMM-The issue with getting a recipe is how potent thier herb was to begin with. I made butter using trim at about an ounce for 2 sticks of butter...wow. That stuff was waaaay potent. I figured if the recipe called for that 1 part weed, then that was equal to 2 or 3 parts trim. Now keep in mind that my trim is just that, no fan leaves or leaves that arent covered in trichs. The butter tasted so much like plant matter that I almost couldnt stomach it. I think that trim can be just as potent as herb when baking...just my experience.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 14, 2010)

Dst ..that set up looks sick,how many times you done a vertical grow? How long did it take you to master it?Can you tell me any pros+ cons of a vertical setup plz. looks like something Id like to learn in the future.

Im in the same boat as you 1badass, loads of trim and no bags,seen some make hash with no bags on here(600), might give the butter a go if it aint too hard.


Well ive just finished off the chopping block,very happy with the results.Got more than thought i would of ,I got 14.5ozs off the 4 plants, i have'nt chopped up the haze yet,hanging for one more day. Took a load of pics but cam started died on me just before i could get the final bud weight pics.
Big pic is 250 grams of cheese,3rd pic + bowl is what the scale shows


This is only 3 of the plants had another to chop before cam died on me, some hard and airy cheese buds real fluffy Total so far is 23.5 oz's got some bits in a box still drying not much plus 2 haze plants+ 1 cheese soil plant not very big though.Plant below is haze was supposed to leave another week but got chopped with the rest.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

Thankyou seedless. My trim is all the good stuff. No fan leaves at all. The trim is all crystal covered. 

Sos im going to give it a whirl at the 1 pound butter 1 oz trim and see how that goes. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2010)

Masonman, you could try the gumby method of hash making. You don't need any bags. All you really need are those mesh paint strainers and some tubing to siphon off the excess water after the trichomes settle to the bottom. It's really simple, the hardest part is siphoning off the water and would be much easier with two people. That way one person can 'direct' the end in the water while the other starts the siphon. You can find video on youtube. I tried it with basically fan leaves I had in a brown paper bag and I couldn't believe the amount of 'hash' I got out of it, way more than using bags. Since I have bags, I pour everything through the 225 micron bag to get out all the schwag and then through the 25 micron bag to filter out even more crap and that's it. Without bags the video will show you what to do.

And now for my weekly update in pics.

Pic 14, the one with the stake is the og18, with the sleestack to the right.
Pic 15 sleestack
Pic 16 lemon skunks
Pic 17 La confidential

The loner in the back is my bean and of course a group shot.

Edit. the pic number is located on the right bottom of each picture.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 14, 2010)

I get what is being said about it gets dark slowly outside, and the sun looks more orange when its going down and stuff. But it is never actually dark outside unless there is no moon. And the sun looks more orange I think because of the different gasses it passes through in the lower parts of the sky, something like that. Its the same reason a havest moon is orange, its because of how low it is in the sky. I dont think it changes the spectrum at all, it just looks different to the human eye. I think its interesting to try to recreate the outdoors inside, but we could never actually do it, inside light at night fucks our shit up, but not outside, they are constantly getting hit by the reflections from the moon. Thats something I have always wondered about myself. I just wish I knew how all of that really worked. To me everything is just guessing with the current technology, then later on down the line our guesses get proven wrong with new tech. And so on. We never find the end because our minds will always find something further than what we were originally looking because thats the way we are designed. You see what you want to see, so if you really expect there to be something further there will be, thats why you could never have "powerful" enough microscope, as long as we keep looking there will always be more. But thats why things get better. I want a moon light. Is that possible? Not sure if it would help or not, but it would be an interesting experiment. End of week 2 of 12/12 for me, I would say flowering kicked in pretty much instantly for most so thats about how far most of them are into actual flowering. The white russian and sweet afgani delicious look to be in the lead development wise. Like I said before my vanilla turned out to be a hermi so I cut it out. That was sad, it looked so damn good. Its hard to smell anything unless I rub the stems because the filter is working so good. It better, 500cfm pulling through a carbon filter for a 4x4x6.5 tent. Which when shut, sucks in so much that the plants are really only growing in about a 3.5x3.5 area. Everything looks nice and healthy, some could be better, but mostly due to lack of room. Which is the only positive of the vanilla coming out is that the others have more room now. I just wish she, i mean it, had shown balls sooner since it was going to any way. But at least I noticed in time before any opened. I need to get pics up, in all honesty, I have just been too lazy. Mostly feeling like shit. But its time to water again tomorrow, they are drinking heavy now. So I will try to get some good pics then. take care club 600.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Question peeps. I got a shitload of trim in my freezer and I have no hash bags. Im thinking cannabutter. Has anyone ever made butter with trim? The recipe im looking at is, Well heres a link http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-kitchen/37701-cannabutter-7-easy-steps.html
> 
> In this description they say 1 pound of butter per oz of bud. Now do you guys think trim would work aswell?. Me and the misses may be making a whole lot of space cakes if so.


i made butter once and hated it with a passion tasted like shit as every thing i put it into. theri is a easy way of making water hash with jars. and also with 151 rum is good to


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2010)

All the grows are looking great guys. New shit is looking sweet DST. ANd nice haul heads up. Here's my rediculously large update. 
Madonna Day 23 of 12/12(left side)& Hericules Day 9 of 12/12(right side)
Rm Temp: 79F
RH: 40%
co2 ppm:1500
ResTemp: 68-72F
Ph:5.4-6.7
ppm:180-350
ResChange:Every 24hrs.(daily)





Hericules




















Madonna
















































































And here is a final shot of the seed stash


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2010)

looking good as always integra21,sweet lookin seed stock u have!!


----------



## jewgrow (Sep 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thankyou seedless. My trim is all the good stuff. No fan leaves at all. The trim is all crystal covered.
> 
> Sos im going to give it a whirl at the 1 pound butter 1 oz trim and see how that goes.
> 
> Peace 1BMM


i did 38 g frozen trim (about 7 grams was dried) no fan leaves and even some poppys to 2 sticks of butter...my cookies are dank


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 14, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Dst ..that set up looks sick,how many times you done a vertical grow? How long did it take you to master it?Can you tell me any pros+ cons of a vertical setup plz. looks like something Id like to learn in the future.
> 
> Im in the same boat as you 1badass, loads of trim and no bags,seen some make hash with no bags on here(600), might give the butter a go if it aint too hard.
> 
> ...


Looks like one hell of a tasty haul Dre. DST did a hash tutorial a few dozen pages ago with no bags Aswell as hotsauce. Hmm will have to go back and have a peep and repost. 



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, you could try the gumby method of hash making. You don't need any bags. All you really need are those mesh paint strainers and some tubing to siphon off the excess water after the trichomes settle to the bottom. It's really simple, the hardest part is siphoning off the water and would be much easier with two people. That way one person can 'direct' the end in the water while the other starts the siphon. You can find video on youtube. I tried it with basically fan leaves I had in a brown paper bag and I couldn't believe the amount of 'hash' I got out of it, way more than using bags. Since I have bags, I pour everything through the 225 micron bag to get out all the schwag and then through the 25 micron bag to filter out even more crap and that's it. Without bags the video will show you what to do.
> 
> And now for my weekly update in pics.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that earlier Headsup you gem of knowledge you. Paint strainers i have used them a few times. Id hug ya right about now. Id much rather have some hash than a ton o butter lol. Im still going to whip up some though cause my old lady wants to make some baked goods haha.

Plants looking awesome too HU. Like your sig, Its the countdown to ecstacy......  



mcpurple said:


> i made butter once and hated it with a passion tasted like shit as every thing i put it into. theri is a easy way of making water hash with jars. and also with 151 rum is good to


Thats 2 times now ive heard of the rum method. Hows that work Mcp?. 



Integra21 said:


> All the grows are looking great guys. New shit is looking sweet DST. ANd nice haul heads up. Here's my rediculously large update.
> Madonna Day 23 of 12/12(left side)& Hericules Day 9 of 12/12(right side)
> Rm Temp: 79F
> RH: 40%
> ...


Good god Integra. Are you starting a seed shop haha. If so Sign me up my man. Rocking the hydro as usual. What type of nutes do you run Integra. Looking A1.



jewgrow said:


> i did 38 g frozen trim (about 7 grams was dried) no fan leaves and even some poppys to 2 sticks of butter...my cookies are dank


Welcome to the 600 jew lol. Nice handle there. Its been awhile since ive had any good pot brownies or cookies but im ready for a good chuckle. I love feeding them to unsuspecting guests hahaha. 

nighty night peeps.

1bmm


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2010)

1bmm... I made butter with only stems and fan leaves with no crystals for the eye to see. I put it all in a crock pot an left it on high for like 6 hours. Added a big tub of country crock. Becuase I left it on high it reduced to half the container it came from. SHIT WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DANK. Seriously, when you bit into the brownies I made it made your mouth tingle. Throat tingle as you swallowed. By the time you were taking your third bite you were already stoned as hell. I ate 2 brownies , a buddy did too. Haven't been that high since I was a teenager smoking for one of my first times.

Moral of the story... you can definitely make butter out of trim, lol.

Beatuful progress integra.

Nice haul Dr. Dre. I really like little buds like that. Big ones are impressive and all... but I like the bowl size ones... even if they are big bowls, haha.

DST. Just breathtaking. Having seen the space you are working with I'm absolutely BLown AWAY bru. Great Great job. Love it a million times over. You have even more light than I now. Must be the most light on this thread I think. Awesome. Just love it.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> the 600 is moveing along fast as ever!!with all these updates to the grow rooms and such,
> i've got me some lil updates comeing along myself.
> 
> well for the gals,they have been put in the flush mode!!
> ...


Sounds interesting, looking forward to the update G!!



1badmasonman said:


> Question peeps. I got a shitload of trim in my freezer and I have no hash bags. Im thinking cannabutter. Has anyone ever made butter with trim? The recipe im looking at is, Well heres a link http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-kitchen/37701-cannabutter-7-easy-steps.html
> 
> In this description they say 1 pound of butter per oz of bud. Now do you guys think trim would work aswell?. Me and the misses may be making a whole lot of space cakes if so.


As a tip, clarify your butter first. Get's rid of all the shit in the butter. Will make it far more potent. Or just us ghee instead.



strictly seedleSs said:


> DST-I had the same issue with the panda film I was using to block my door. The solution I found was to buy a zipper by the yard (fabric store is where I found mine) and use tape or velcro by the yard (also found at fabric store) to hold it in place. It worked out great for me.
> 
> 1BMM-The issue with getting a recipe is how potent thier herb was to begin with. I made butter using trim at about an ounce for 2 sticks of butter...wow. That stuff was waaaay potent. I figured if the recipe called for that 1 part weed, then that was equal to 2 or 3 parts trim. Now keep in mind that my trim is just that, no fan leaves or leaves that arent covered in trichs. The butter tasted so much like plant matter that I almost couldnt stomach it. I think that trim can be just as potent as herb when baking...just my experience.


Thanks Strictly, I think I will do that. I was thinking about it just never seen those bloody zips anywhere. Need to take a trip to one of the markets in the Dam.



dr green dre said:


> Dst ..that set up looks sick,how many times you done a vertical grow? How long did it take you to master it?Can you tell me any pros+ cons of a vertical setup plz. looks like something Id like to learn in the future.


Thanks Dr, I think this is the 4th vertical grow I will have done....and all have produced well for the space I have. Much better than horizontal, but that's just due to space limitations. Well it's really about just getting the system right and then it's the same as growing normally. You just gotta pay attention to vertical light instead of horizontal.
Pros- simple, increases your canopy by at least 2 or 3x in an enclosed space. Light penetrates from the bottom to the top of the plant. Opportunity to put more light in a small space. Opportunity to put more plants by using the vertical element of the room (stack em high!!) Oh, and great harvests...hehe.

Cons: Space to move around in. If you are growing organic then you need to get a decent watering method (mines has been a bit tardy and slow) Lots of soil/coco in an enclosed space = lots of humidity. There are a few others I am sure but don't want to lean towards the cons too much hahaha.

You should try it if your space is limited...or even if it's not.



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, you could try the gumby method of hash making. You don't need any bags. All you really need are those mesh paint strainers and some tubing to siphon off the excess water after the trichomes settle to the bottom. It's really simple, the hardest part is siphoning off the water and would be much easier with two people. That way one person can 'direct' the end in the water while the other starts the siphon. You can find video on youtube. I tried it with basically fan leaves I had in a brown paper bag and I couldn't believe the amount of 'hash' I got out of it, way more than using bags. Since I have bags, I pour everything through the 225 micron bag to get out all the schwag and then through the 25 micron bag to filter out even more crap and that's it. Without bags the video will show you what to do.
> 
> And now for my weekly update in pics.
> 
> ...


HeadsUp, nice pictures, I still couldn't find picture 15/16/ or 17? (there are only 14 pics...or am I being dof!) Anyway, nice as nine pence.



Outdoorindica said:


> I get what is being said about it gets dark slowly outside, and the sun looks more orange when its going down and stuff. But it is never actually dark outside unless there is no moon. And the sun looks more orange I think because of the different gasses it passes through in the lower parts of the sky, something like that. Its the same reason a havest moon is orange, its because of how low it is in the sky. I dont think it changes the spectrum at all, it just looks different to the human eye. I think its interesting to try to recreate the outdoors inside, but we could never actually do it, inside light at night fucks our shit up, but not outside, they are constantly getting hit by the reflections from the moon. Thats something I have always wondered about myself. I just wish I knew how all of that really worked. To me everything is just guessing with the current technology, then later on down the line our guesses get proven wrong with new tech. And so on. We never find the end because our minds will always find something further than what we were originally looking because thats the way we are designed. You see what you want to see, so if you really expect there to be something further there will be, thats why you could never have "powerful" enough microscope, as long as we keep looking there will always be more. But thats why things get better. I want a moon light. Is that possible? Not sure if it would help or not, but it would be an interesting experiment. End of week 2 of 12/12 for me, I would say flowering kicked in pretty much instantly for most so thats about how far most of them are into actual flowering. The white russian and sweet afgani delicious look to be in the lead development wise. Like I said before my vanilla turned out to be a hermi so I cut it out. That was sad, it looked so damn good. Its hard to smell anything unless I rub the stems because the filter is working so good. It better, 500cfm pulling through a carbon filter for a 4x4x6.5 tent. Which when shut, sucks in so much that the plants are really only growing in about a 3.5x3.5 area. Everything looks nice and healthy, some could be better, but mostly due to lack of room. Which is the only positive of the vanilla coming out is that the others have more room now. I just wish she, i mean it, had shown balls sooner since it was going to any way. But at least I noticed in time before any opened. I need to get pics up, in all honesty, I have just been too lazy. Mostly feeling like shit. But its time to water again tomorrow, they are drinking heavy now. So I will try to get some good pics then. take care club 600.


A moon light. I also want one!!! lol.



mcpurple said:


> i made butter once and hated it with a passion tasted like shit as every thing i put it into. theri is a easy way of making water hash with jars. and also with 151 rum is good to


Hey McP, hope all is good with you.



Integra21 said:


> All the grows are looking great guys. New shit is looking sweet DST. ANd nice haul heads up. Here's my rediculously large update.
> Madonna Day 23 of 12/12(left side)& Hericules Day 9 of 12/12(right side)
> Rm Temp: 79F
> RH: 40%
> ...


I like the look of the Madonna. I also liked the look of cof's madonna....thought for future grows..



jigfresh said:


> 1bmm... I made butter with only stems and fan leaves with no crystals for the eye to see. I put it all in a crock pot an left it on high for like 6 hours. Added a big tub of country crock. Becuase I left it on high it reduced to half the container it came from. SHIT WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DANK. Seriously, when you bit into the brownies I made it made your mouth tingle. Throat tingle as you swallowed. By the time you were taking your third bite you were already stoned as hell. I ate 2 brownies , a buddy did too. Haven't been that high since I was a teenager smoking for one of my first times.
> 
> Moral of the story... you can definitely make butter out of trim, lol.
> 
> ...


Cheers bud. It's nice to have a building project to get stuck into...too much time behind the computer these days! I hope the gilrs like their new home as much as I do.

Have agreat evening, morning, whatever just make sure it's great!!!!

Peace,

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2010)

dr green

Very nice grow and yield!


Heads Up

Be careful, your ladies are reaching the tempting stage they are looking so well.


Integra

You have the cleanest, best organized grow of this group and it shows in beautiful buds and yield.



cof


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 15, 2010)

Cof, you reading my mind again? I was thinking earlier, maybe a side shoot or two needs removing. I've been on a rationing program and it just doesn't sit very well. I figure if I chop a couple tonight I'll have something in another week or so to smoke...but if I just let them go a couple/few more weeks, I'll have even more and better to smoke. I probably won't chop any.

I agree with you about integra and let's not forget genuity. My two candidates for the golden grow award.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 15, 2010)

The headband x cali o went into soil this morning, that's all four in soil but none have poked through to see the light of day as of yet. I'm considering doing an almost organic grow. I refuse to spend the money for foxfarm soil. I generally use a mix of scott's for indoor containers and miracle grow organic with perlite and worm castings added to the mix. I did away with the miracle grow organic and instead went with canadian spaghnum peat moss for my next soil mix. I think I'm going to try using some different guanos and worm castings and brew up teas for my next batch of girls. I've also decided I'm going to use half gallon grow bags and basically try to grow a bud on a stick and shove as many clones under my lights as possible every two to four weeks. I'll be happy with foot tall plants with a nice six inch bud on each plant. I'm looking for production over the winter, our nice time of the year. When the weather starts to warm again hopefully I'll have grown enough to make a little bread since my job right now is very iffy and still have enough to last me through another sativa grow. I want to do a six by four foot scrog with three plants. A super silver haze, a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow. I've been saving those beans because I wanted to get some experience with sativa before I grew the big three. They are all feminized so I'll take some cuttings and share them with my vietnam vet buddy. I have some nice ten gallon grow bags they can live in for the summer and fall. It's almost light on, see ya'll later.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 15, 2010)

Headsup That sounds like a very good soil mixture for being locally available. People grow beuatiful flowers and great vegetables with local soils. Your is a great blend, shit id use it. FF soil is good stuff though. Pricey but good. 

Also cant wait to see that scrog you have planned. Them scrogs look like fun. Peace bro


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 15, 2010)

Well i guess its that time of year. Was out working today in the counrtyside which is in corn country and got a first hand look at LEO and the pork chopper. They fly around here every year looking for crops growing amonst the corn. Most of what they end up pulling is wild hemp which used to be farmed heavily in this region before ww 2 i believe. Still they did a thorugh sweep of a id say 3 mile radius that i could see. So to those who grow in obvious cultivated plots beware. I think for the most part theyt are looking for groups of plants. IE the hemp. Or a huge guerilla patch. Space em out boys and let the vegetation blend em in. Seems to be working good in a few spots so far, keeping me fingures crossed. 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 15, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well i guess its that time of year. Was out working today in the counrtyside which is in corn country and got a first hand look at LEO and the pork chopper. They fly around here every year looking for crops growing amonst the corn. Most of what they end up pulling is wild hemp which used to be farmed heavily in this region before ww 2 i believe. Still they did a thorugh sweep of a id say 3 mile radius that i could see. So to those who grow in obvious cultivated plots beware. I think for the most part theyt are looking for groups of plants. IE the hemp. Or a huge guerilla patch. Space em out boys and let the vegetation blend em in. Seems to be working good in a few spots so far, keeping me fingures crossed. 1BMM


man theri still pullin hemp plants. i just asked my po if i could grow hemp and he said he has no prob but has to check with his boss first. its legal in oregon to grow


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 15, 2010)

Not here bro. The farmers would love to grow hemp but the laws wont let them. Although there is some legislation agenda with medical mj and hemp in the works. God the politics and shit they are slooooooooow. 

And DUDE thats so fucking pimp slapping the bitch ass PO hahaha. Awesome news Mcp.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 15, 2010)

well its not a for sure thing but im hoping it is, i dont see why not and i found a site that sells hundreds of seeds for about 5 dollors. i sold my 600 watt though so all i have to grow with if i can is my 200 watt cfl. and i have some one who wants to buy it but im holding it off till i find out if i can grow the hemp


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> dr green
> 
> Very nice grow and yield!
> 
> ...





> Nice haul Dr. Dre. I really like little buds like that. Big ones are impressive and all... but I like the bowl size ones... even if they are big bowls, haha.





> Looks like one hell of a tasty haul Dre. DST did a hash tutorial a few dozen pages ago with no bags Aswell as hotsauce. Hmm will have to go back and have a peep and repost.


Thanks man you guys have helped me alot without even knowing it, im sometimes lurkin through this thread for hours or someones grows, taking in info like a sponge First time on forums an glad i joined the movement..

if you can repost that 1badass 

Finished the chopping now  got 2 -1/2oz of haze and 30 grams of cheese ,the box didnt get wieghed.
So total is 27oz's thats about 756grams of pukka,even with all the problems i still think it turned out well.
next round will hopefully be an inprovement!!
Going to hotbox the room tomorrow and then move plants in the tents into the room.

Thanks to all those who have helped along the why and followed this grow. So the cyle begins again..

Heres some pics of the haze and cheese curing .. Smokes strong already but i know it will get better still abit gummy when crumbling..



















First 3 pics are haze,4th cheese the rest is whats waitng to go in the room..

Gone to Toke one..
Dr green Dr


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 15, 2010)

Slirrp i wish i could smell it haha, Looks hella dank bro. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Cof, you reading my mind again? I was thinking earlier, maybe a side shoot or two needs removing. I've been on a rationing program and it just doesn't sit very well. I figure if I chop a couple tonight I'll have something in another week or so to smoke...but if I just let them go a couple/few more weeks, I'll have even more and better to smoke. I probably won't chop any.
> 
> I agree with you about integra and let's not forget genuity. My two candidates for the golden grow award.


I also agree, firm tick from DST for those two candidates!!! Grows to strive for!!



1badmasonman said:


> Well i guess its that time of year. Was out working today in the counrtyside which is in corn country and got a first hand look at LEO and the pork chopper. They fly around here every year looking for crops growing amonst the corn. Most of what they end up pulling is wild hemp which used to be farmed heavily in this region before ww 2 i believe. Still they did a thorugh sweep of a id say 3 mile radius that i could see. So to those who grow in obvious cultivated plots beware. I think for the most part theyt are looking for groups of plants. IE the hemp. Or a huge guerilla patch. Space em out boys and let the vegetation blend em in. Seems to be working good in a few spots so far, keeping me fingures crossed. 1BMM


Flying Pork Chops...I think they fly over my house every fekking day the douche bags...fingers, arms and legs crossed constantly, haha.



dr green dre said:


> Thanks man you guys have helped me alot without even knowing it, im sometimes lurkin through this thread for hours or someones grows, taking in info like a sponge First time on forums an glad i joined the movement..
> 
> if you can repost that 1badass
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Dr, well done on the harvest real cool grow, glas to have you part of the 600!!

Weather report: Slightly overcast but extremely sunny in the Cab!!!

Peace out,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

great harvest Dr! 

PoPo go over mine twice a day and occaisionally chase some toe rag round the houses thats when i get the fear hahah ive seen the whites of the pilots eyes before and ran to switch off the light man makes your heart pump.

1BMM the trim will make killer butter but its only as good as the bud going in but you can fiddle the ratio to butter and end up with rocketfuel. makes working the dose out fun though! you know you should only have half a brownie but then youve had 3 and wonder why theres paisley patterns on the floor hAHAH


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 16, 2010)

Good morning everyone...nice dr dre, what kind of haze did you grow? Masonman, don't get me wrong, foxfarm is good stuff but I just have a hard time paying forty bucks for two bags of soil. For less than twenty I got two big bags, two cubic feet each and a bag of perlite for twenty bucks. I found a local worm farmer and can get fifty pounds of worm castings for about forty bucks and that will last me three grows easily. Casey Jones and the og#18 have broken ground, hopefully by the time I get home from work, the other two will be seeing what's going on too.

I read once again about keeping your lights on/lights off temps as close as possible. Two reasons, a big drop in lights off temps usually coincides with higher humidity levels, temps being closer keeps the internodes tighter together and helps prevent stretching. The most common thing we hear is a fifteen degree drop with lights out, that will do your plants no good unless you are at the end of flowering and trying to bring out some color in the plant. My room differs by only eight degrees lights on/off. I put my dehumidifier in the room yesterday and run it during the lights out cycle. My humidity has been climbing into the sixties with lights out and the buds are stating to get a little to dense to start taking chances on mold forming.

Have a great day guys and I'll see ya'll tonight.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man theri still pullin hemp plants. i just asked my po if i could grow hemp and he said he has no prob but has to check with his boss first. its legal in oregon to grow


Why would you want to grow hemp????? You plan on starting a rope business????LOL ......just curious?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Slirrp i wish i could smell it haha, Looks hella dank bro.
> 
> Peace 1BMM


 cool bro.. funny thing is it smells so different to how it smokes! Cant really tell you what the scent is i anit smelt this smell before ,tasting better this morning



> Good morning everyone...nice dr dre, what kind of haze did you grow?


Heads up.. this is suposed to be super silver haze, I smoked some with the guy who gave me the cuts and now hes saying its more likely the silver haze as he had both! from now on im buying seeds myself ..

Dst thanks you guys got a good vibe in this room ,sometimes im just taking in the convo..
Almost forgot what happened with the 600 grow ?how many growers in?Is it the dogs gonna flick back a few hundred pages an check..


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> cool bro.. funny thing is it smells so different to how it smokes! Cant really tell you what the scent is i anit smelt this smell before ,tasting better this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the DOGs are on the go for a few people. I guess we'll start seeing pics when peeps got something to show. DOG 1 for me is a lanky little cow due to the piss poor weather we have had and lack of a grow room. But its cosied up next to a nice bright lamp now so should be right. DOG2 hasn't appeared.....think it's a dud, bah.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

.....................DOG!
[youtube]pPFJDVKpB7s[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2010)

Did someone ask about the puppies?

View attachment 1159385

All three are alive and well at 10 days from first sprout.
The little one popped up , shed the seed bract, but did not open for several days.
I'm taking odds it's a girl.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Did someone ask about the puppies?
> 
> View attachment 1159385
> 
> ...


Nice, I think they should all be girls to be honest seeing that they came from a headband x. 

Not one of mine has shown any Herm traits either so they seem fairly stable compared to some of the Headbands. My friend also gave someone he knows a some beans so hopefully hear back what they have to say.

If you get a guy I am flying over to collect some jizz, hahaha.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

I decided to cut down one of my girls this morning, she could have used another 2 or 3 days but I don't know the strain and I have plants waiting to take her spot so I took her down, here are some pics 

She came in at just over 20 grams, I expected about a qtr from her so I guess I was pretty close  (dry weight)


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> great harvest Dr!
> 
> PoPo go over mine twice a day and occaisionally chase some toe rag round the houses thats when i get the fear hahah ive seen the whites of the pilots eyes before and ran to switch off the light man makes your heart pump.
> 
> 1BMM the trim will make killer butter but its only as good as the bud going in but you can fiddle the ratio to butter and end up with rocketfuel. makes working the dose out fun though! you know you should only have half a brownie but then youve had 3 and wonder why theres paisley patterns on the floor hAHAH


 Trying having the whirly birds about right over you monster outdoor plants, that will leave you a bit nervous. But when they are flying at top speed just about, I dont worry cause I know they didnt see a damn thing.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I decided to cut down one of my girls this morning, she could have used another 2 or 3 days but I don't know the strain and I have plants waiting to take her spot so I took her down, here are some pics
> 
> She came in at just over 20 ounces, I expected about a qtr from her so I guess I was pretty close  (dry weight)


20 oz's??????? But you were expecting a qtr?????? I'm confused.....or you are....LOL


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

hahahahaha, sorry man, I smoked a little too much Blue Dream for the special occasion, drinking some Red Stripe at 6:30 in the morning doesn't help either, lol, thanks for pointing that out

GRAMS.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 16, 2010)

I was gonna say....you are my new GOD if you get 20oz's indoors one plant......Ha....keep it up....the BD looks yummy!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

I heard we were getting our puppys out lol heres my two.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 16, 2010)

hey boys u al prob going to think what a noob quastion but here it is. what are all the dog plants? i searched google for dog seeds nothings comming up what the real name of the seeds?


----------



## bajafox (Sep 16, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I was gonna say....you are my new GOD if you get 20oz's indoors one plant......Ha....keep it up....the BD looks yummy!!!


Now I know what to shoot for to earn God status, lol.... thanks man  Gonna cut a Jack Herer tomorrow or Saturday, pics soon, this one is 4 times bigger. The next one will be a G13, hopefully by Wednesday, that one is 3 times bigger than my Jack Herer


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys u al prob going to think what a noob quastion but here it is. what are all the dog plants? i searched google for dog seeds nothings comming up what the real name of the seeds?


DST made the beans. They are OG kush crossed with Headband. He called it D-OG kush. The D representing the same D in DST. There was a whole explanation pages back. If you really care you can look around 30 pages back or so. There are about 12 of us growing the D-OG kush's... DOG's for short.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> DST made the beans. They are OG kush crossed with Headband. He called it D-OG kush. The D representing the same D in DST. There was a whole explanation pages back. If you really care you can look around 30 pages back or so. There are about 12 of us growing the D-OG kush's... DOG's for short.


Inderdaad! Woof


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I read once again about keeping your lights on/lights off temps as close as possible. Two reasons, a big drop in lights off temps usually coincides with higher humidity levels, temps being closer keeps the internodes tighter together and helps prevent stretching. The most common thing we hear is a fifteen degree drop with lights out, that will do your plants no good unless you are at the end of flowering and trying to bring out some color in the plant. My room differs by only eight degrees lights on/off. I put my dehumidifier in the room yesterday and run it during the lights out cycle. My humidity has been climbing into the sixties with lights out and the buds are stating to get a little to dense to start taking chances on mold forming.
> 
> Have a great day guys and I'll see ya'll tonight.


i think that a small temp drop of say 5-10 degrees would be good it would be more like nature to the plants



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Why would you want to grow hemp????? You plan on starting a rope business????LOL ......just curious?


well for 1 i can not grow pot anymore. im on probation even though i have my card i still cant smoke or grow. 2 it is very much like marijauna but no buds to smoke and very lil if any thc. 3 i love growing pot and since i cant hemp will do and yes i am also interested in making my own rope, oils, lotions, and clothing i think it would be very cool to be able to support my self in many ways. i like bein self reliant. i dont plant on doing this on a huge scale but a decent one and mabye some day i will get into that buisness


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2010)

DOG!!

dog#1

dog#2


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2010)

i kno i dont have a 600 but here are my DOGS..





as u can see i tied one down, they are going into flower in about two weeks so im hardening them up on the hps. I actually think the taller one with skinnier leaves is a male.





the DOG i have in flower stretched alot, but it is filling in now. its at 3 1/12 weeks.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i think that a small temp drop of say 5-10 degrees would be good it would be more like nature to the plants
> 
> I agree with that statement mcpurple, except I'm not trying to replicate nature, I'm trying to manipulate the nature in my grow room.
> 
> ...


mcpurple, a tip of the hat to you my man. That is exactly what I meant when I earlier mentioned the hemp industry. There is so much that can be done with hemp. Hemp clothing is far superior to cotton, oils can be extracted, feed for livestock, maybe even ethanol can be made from hemp. I personally would love to see a thriving hemp industry return to the states. It would put a lot of people to work in a lot of different industries and things that can be made from hemp.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a bit confused, why did everyone who received beans from our generous donor, name their girl, dog? If mine ever pops her head through the dirt, I'm calling her Puff the Magic Dragon, she doesn't have to know she's a dog.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 16, 2010)

So let me get this straight, the Dogs are og kush crossed with headband and headband is sour diesel crossed with og kush. So what do we have? A kushy sour kush? A sour kush-kush? A kushy sour headband? Headband sour kush?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well for 1 i can not grow pot anymore. im on probation even though i have my card i still cant smoke or grow. 2 it is very much like marijauna but no buds to smoke and very lil if any thc. 3 i love growing pot and since i cant hemp will do and yes i am also interested in making my own rope, oils, lotions, and clothing i think it would be very cool to be able to support my self in many ways. i like bein self reliant. i dont plant on doing this on a huge scale but a decent one and mabye some day i will get into that buisness


pretty cool....we have feral hemp around my area(was once the cash crop here instead of corn) that grows wild that some reach around 15-20' tall....massive donkey dick seeded buds flapping around in the breeze....quite beautiful if you ask me........good luck


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing T, much respect!!! They look sweet as!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i kno i dont have a 600 but here are my DOGS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm a bit confused, why did everyone who received beans from our generous donor, name their girl, dog? If mine ever pops her head through the dirt, I'm calling her Puff the Magic Dragon, she doesn't have to know she's a dog.


Call em whatever you like bru.



Heads Up said:


> So let me get this straight, the Dogs are og kush crossed with headband and headband is sour diesel crossed with og kush. So what do we have? A kushy sour kush? A sour kush-kush? A kushy sour headband? Headband sour kush?


Answer: D All of the above, haha.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i kno i dont have a 600 but here are my DOGS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plants are lookin nice but your dogs look like they have a leaf curl witch i think is do to the cups theri in and them bein bound in the roots.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> pretty cool....we have feral hemp around my area(was once the cash crop here instead of corn) that grows wild that some reach around 15-20' tall....massive donkey dick seeded buds flapping around in the breeze....quite beautiful if you ask me........good luck


well i thought i new were to buy hemp seeds but it turns out the seeds are all sterilized and only sold to be eatin and i dont think they will germ cuz the sterilization. if i can grow hemp you think mabye you could pick some hemp seeds and send them this way


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 16, 2010)

bajafox said:


> She came in at just over 20 grams, I expected about a qtr from her so I guess I was pretty close  (dry weight)


Im confused. I know you changed this from ounces to grams, but what does qtr stand for. If its quarter, what is 20 grams a quarter of? quarter ounce is 7 grams, a quarter pound is 112 grams, so Im confused.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Im confused. I know you changed this from ounces to grams, but what does qtr stand for. If its quarter, what is 20 grams a quarter of? quarter ounce is 7 grams, a quarter pound is 112 grams, so Im confused.


To answer for someone else... I think it's 20g wet. Gonna dry to hopefully a quarter.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 16, 2010)

ok. I re-read the original post, and I originally read the "(dry weight)" at the end as that was the dry weight. Now I see that is meant as when it dries. Thanks jig.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a ec/tds meter.

Don't want to spend a couple hundred dollars if that's possible. Can anyone suggest a decent meter at a decent price?

Thanks


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm looking to buy a ec/tds meter.
> 
> Don't want to spend a couple hundred dollars if that's possible. Can anyone suggest a decent meter at a decent price?
> 
> Thanks


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BEST-TDS-METER-WATER-FED-POLE-WINDOW-CLEANING-/350353645810?pt=UK_HomeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item5192b460f2
theres a few on ebay cheap mate, thats where i got mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So let me get this straight, the Dogs are og kush crossed with headband and headband is sour diesel crossed with og kush. So what do we have? A kushy sour kush? A sour kush-kush? A kushy sour headband? Headband sour kush?


hahahah absolutely pure double kush as the locals round my way say!

Kush D rodney!


----------



## alex420cali (Sep 17, 2010)

Here are some of my plants ready to harvest now or soon. 
I got:
AMS
White Widow
Motavation
The Church
Great White Shark
Lemon Skunk
Cole Train

To view a higher quality pic click here: http://www.supergrowplants.com/Forums/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=541&st=365&start=180


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2010)

comeing along nice! getting ready i see.


----------



## alex420cali (Sep 17, 2010)

to bad rollitup destroys the quality of my pics. I have high def ones that look amazing and you can zoom into the trics...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> to bad rollitup destroys the quality of my pics. I have high def ones that look amazing and you can zoom into the trics...


Looky what I did.... only took 45 seconds -







By the way, Nice buds bro. Real nice.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 17, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Im confused. I know you changed this from ounces to grams, but what does qtr stand for. If its quarter, what is 20 grams a quarter of? quarter ounce is 7 grams, a quarter pound is 112 grams, so Im confused.





jigfresh said:


> To answer for someone else... I think it's 20g wet. Gonna dry to hopefully a quarter.





strictly seedleSs said:


> ok. I re-read the original post, and I originally read the "(dry weight)" at the end as that was the dry weight. Now I see that is meant as when it dries. Thanks jig.


That is correct, I'm estimating somewhere around 7 grams dry. It was a small plant, no taller than 16", stem with no branches, just buds, it was also my first harvest. The strain was bagseed so I decided to chop her a bit early to scratch the itch...lol  My Jack Herer should be ready in 2 or 3 days, I'm guessing she will come in around half an ounce dry +/- (14 - 16 grams) then about a week after that I will be cutting a G13, she looks around 4 ounces wet  

Thanks for clearing that up jigfresh, I hope to post more pics soon


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 17, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> to bad rollitup destroys the quality of my pics. I have high def ones that look amazing and you can zoom into the trics...


I would much rather zoom into your buds with my vaporizer.

Very nicely done alex, they look bootyfull!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 17, 2010)

i germd 9 GHS bubba kush beans and 1 DNA sharks breath yesturday,they cracked open and were planted today! here comes round 2 in my hut!


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice pics Alex, for the amount of users and posts and pics on this site, RIU would need to have backup and storage systems equivalent to the IRS to keep up with the data. I upload 1-2mB photos, and they get compressed to around 80kb on RIU!! Now try and think about the extra capacity now....quite astounding really.

Anyway, bore off DST with yer techy talk...... 

Happy Saturday folks. the sun is shining and I've got a few things to do this morning. Will update with some pics soon.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

Some pics as promised...

Thelma Headband bud


A good book


A flattened and screened off BX2 plant

3 screened BX2 clones


A beautiful outdoor Headband flower


A beautiful panoramic view of part of Amsterdam harbour on Het IJ


Peace to the 600.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 18, 2010)

DST, I'm looking at the pic of amsterdam...and I'm looking at my lottery tickets, sigh. One day. How I would love to take about a dozen guys and their gals if they have one to amsterdam. We'll stop and pic you and yours up and off to a really nice hotel we'll go...after stopping to have coffee of course.

Three of my beans are up, the dog is still busy digging in the dirt. That bone must have been buried really deeply, still haven't seen her head pop ground. I have them under twenty four hours of light. During lights off I put them in my closet under cfl's and at night, my plants day, I put them in the grow room under the big lights and in the morning, back into my closet. So they are getting twelve hours of blue light and twelve hours of red light. Simon says, confused?

Nice lookin' bud shots, right now it's the only way I have to remember what a dry bud looks like. The girls are starting to pack on the weight. My lemon skunks are starting to get those bumpy looking buds. They are just growing bud on top of bud and my bean is really starting to frost up nicely but she still smells like an overripe armpit, that is one stinky girl. I'll post up some new pics tuesday evening, the end of week seven of 12/12.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 18, 2010)

Whats up my bros. DST nice pics. Looks like a dreary day in the Dam. Cant wait to get a tour in person someday.

Well im suffering a freaking virus on the computer so i wont be around for a few days till the techy can sort the old clunker out. The Doggies are all coming along nicely. They are about 3-4" tall already along with the headbands. Got my new AC unit in yesterday and man does this sucker cool things down with a mighty vengance. Pics when i can. Peace and happy growing peeps. 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 18, 2010)

I ordered a tds meter. I know nothing about them. Can someone who uses one tell me what kind of numbers I should be shooting for during different stages of vegging and flowering?

I'm looking for estimates since plants have different needs, so general numbers is all I'm looking for.

Thanks


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 18, 2010)

Masonman, wait until you see the difference in your girls with air conditioning, it's a sight to behold. Since I moved my grow operation into its own room where I can pretty well control the environment, my grows have been getting better and better. It will take you a little while to get everything synchronized but once dialed in, you will be a happy man. Good luck my friend and good growing.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey HeadsUp, I won the lottery a few weeks ago, I hadn't even realised, it was only when I checked my account and saw the lottery company had deposited 3 euros in there that I began to celebrate.....celebration was quickly over after 1 beer!! Here's hoping you have more luck. I know just the hotel!

1BMM, good skills with the a/c unit. And good luck with the PC virus!

Off for a joint. The BX2 has settled into her screen well. I pop another shot through the screen each time I go in! I am a bit concerned that the big girl outgrows the screen! Ah well, laters.

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2010)

DST

While some ladies look better clothed, Thelma is a beautiful nude!
Thanks for the Saturday porn.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 18, 2010)

DST
mmm Thelma looks good and i love that pic really seems like my kinda place to chill out and smoke(Lucky U)
Nice growing DST and my dog is now officially swimming in the water Along with 1 of my Iced Grapefruits.
*Sigh* I will never let myself not have anything in flowering from now on i hate having to go pay for weed at the dispensary when i can grow my own......
Anyway i had a good weekend it went by faster then fuck *SIGH* Anybody wanna go to work for me 10pm-7am


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 18, 2010)

Got the AC pumpin and for shits and giggles i put in a 1000 watt hps sunmaster on the top light. Still running a 600 on the bottom. Wish i could show yall the pics. The new AC is fucking key. Im staying right at 73-75 with ease with 1600 watts burning. Soon as i get me comp fixed ill upload the pics. Using my kids computer and its so fkn slow. Ugghhh. OK happy saturday my friends. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds bright!..........if something can "SOUND bright", lol


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is my Dog she just got introduced to the swimming pool .






And my Blueberry Dwarf under my 600w


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww lovely baby dog and ur dwarf dont look very small lol.


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> Aww lovely baby dog and ur dwarf dont look very small lol.


i was jus bout to say that!!! lol.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 18, 2010)

You really have to mix up a batch of your nutrients to see what your normal ppms are at. Mine vary so greatly its not even funny. I feed the Blue Kush at 500-750ppms in flower, The Madonna wont let me give her anything over 350ppm. I used to feed the Blue Kush at 900ppm, but got much better results with the lower ppms. I know I read it all over, but for some odd reason I thought give them as much as they can handle. But running very low ppms and using fulvic acid or any other product that helps with nutrient uptake really seems like the way to go. I just changed my mix again for the Madonna, because it stayed in perfect health at 300ppm's with veg food, but 300ppm's of the flower mix and I started getting burning on the tips. I can believe any plant would burn 4 weeks into flower at 300ppms, but I guess I've seen everything now.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea funny thing is i got that Blueberry Dwarf same time as my Purple God Bud And shes already been harvested cured and smoked lol i think this Dwarf is way past ready to show what shes got


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought the stretch was over, until I watered, then it wasnt over. Oh well still got height to work with. Being at day 18 of 12/12, I think they should stop stretching any day now. For the most part I think they have slowed down. Some never grew all that much compared to the others. Got some decent trichome coverage on some of them now. Something is messed up with my computer so I cant upload pics on here at the moment. I have to use a different one, that I dont always have access to because its being used. Pics asap I promise. I think Im doing ok for being at this stage. Just hoping I get to the end with no issues. That Sensi Star has been sticky to the touch on the stems and had a bit of trichs here and there since veg, and its only getting worse (better). Im very pleased with how she has grown, had some issues at first with yellowing but the grow big cleared that up. I have always wanted to grow that strain and am glad she is performing how she has. Black Jack is a tiny fucker compared to the rest, but looks good and is sticky. She had the same issues that the sensi had but also mad a great come back. White Russian looks great, with nice buds sites all over, a bunch towards the top. The SAD looks very nice, has a lower branch that worked its way to the top as well and fattened up like it wanted to be a top too. That should be nice in the end. The cheese, well its my least favorite out of the bunch, so far at least. Coletrain is coming along and its sativa traits have come out in flowering, it was the runt at one point and now is as tall as everything else. MK Ultra is behind most, but im sure it will catch up, I can see that its starting to pick up now, very dark leaves on her, I think she might turn purple, we'll see. Violator looks great, smells interesting, hard to explain. The Wembley I could give the same description for as the Violator, and the look similar as well, they almost look like twins, very unique smell as well, different than everything else in the room. But thats the same for each one. Sour Kush looks alright, I dont think its going to be a big producer but I think it will be killer shit. The chronic looks good too, I hope it puts out some huge buds, smells somewhat floral, I hope that changes, never been much of a fan of that. I think thats everything, 18 days in, and a far ways to go.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn Bro....good selection of dank you got growin there!!! Sour Kush is prob one of my next.....IDK.....Is having beans from over 15 diff strains a bad thing????? I can't stop ordering!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 18, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> You really have to mix up a batch of your nutrients to see what your normal ppms are at. Mine vary so greatly its not even funny. I feed the Blue Kush at 500-750ppms in flower, The Madonna wont let me give her anything over 350ppm. I used to feed the Blue Kush at 900ppm, but got much better results with the lower ppms. I know I read it all over, but for some odd reason I thought give them as much as they can handle. But running very low ppms and using fulvic acid or any other product that helps with nutrient uptake really seems like the way to go. I just changed my mix again for the Madonna, because it stayed in perfect health at 300ppm's with veg food, but 300ppm's of the flower mix and I started getting burning on the tips. I can believe any plant would burn 4 weeks into flower at 300ppms, but I guess I've seen everything now.


I still don't quite understand this whole ppm thing and its connection to npk. The dyna-gro I use for vegging is 9-3-6, we'll use that as an example. So I put five ml into a gallon of water and stick the tds meter in there...what is it telling me? Is it the strength in ppm for the whole solution regardless of the npk values and whatever else you may have put into your water? Do you measure your amounts of cal-mag in ppm when you add it to your water? As you can tell I'm stumped as to how use this little gadget. As I progress in experience I have been doing my best to keep things simple and not over-complicate a grow. I've come to the conclusion the only real accurate way to tell how much nutrients you are really giving your girls is a tds meter. I've managed to do this past grow without ph'ing anything. The few times I did check it was right in the 6.5 range, but I also used well water almost the entire grow. Even with that said I think a tds meter is the way to go and I found a rather cheap hanna on e-bay, so what the heck.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 18, 2010)

After reading your response again jigfresh it made me think. I know you personal style is to try to give them as much as they can handle, pushing the envelope so to speak on the nute range and I've always been give them less more often. So after reading your approach so many times I've actually given my girls stronger doses more often this grow, they don't seem to like it, I've been battling yellowing problems for weeks now and the girls have finally won. I'm not really sure if they were never actually getting enough N, but they looked great for weeks and weeks or if it was after I gave them one dose of big bud from AN that starting causing the problem. I don't keep a journal where I write down everything but I do have two calendars where I jot down notes here and there and also keep the highs and lows for temp and humidity every day. It's just another reason I decided it was time to try a tds meter.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey HeadsUp, ppms is parts per million, so I think these meters are telling you how much nutrients are in the water, and not breaking down, this is the amount of N, this is the amount of...etc....you probably need a mass spectrometer for that, haha (perhaps not.) My understanding is that you measure your ppm going in, then you measure your run off to see what the ppm is in that. If it starts lowering I gueess you add more nutes as this shows the plants are using the nutes....

I don't know, think I'll stick with my natural eye like I always have. Good luck though.

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a ppm meter the other year , used it once or twice left it on till the bettery wore flat and never used it since. I was getting readfings of between 1000 and 1600 with a full feed in. I lean more towards jigfreshs style. Now i jus give em maximum dose in flower and half in veg, mine strat yellowing wen i stop in last three weeks. The clone onlys such as cheese and psychosis seem to drop leafs on a daily baisis reegardless of how much food i give em, the just die, dry up and fall off fucking things lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got a ppm meter the other year , used it once or twice left it on till the bettery wore flat and never used it since. I was getting readfings of between 1000 and 1600 with a full feed in. I lean more towards jigfreshs style. Now i jus give em maximum dose in flower and half in veg, mine strat yellowing wen i stop in last three weeks. The clone onlys such as cheese and psychosis seem to drop leafs on a daily baisis reegardless of how much food i give em, the just die, dry up and fall off fucking things lol.


The BX2 goes through leaves like there is no tomorrow. But seems to grow exceedling nice buds Mr Kipling!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

Its like u put it in 12/12 and it says ok its autumn and ill drop all my leafs starting now and now and now lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

shes like a propper slut, as soon as shes in the bedroom she strips down to the bare essentials instantly and waits for her buds to grow lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2010)

I am actually leaning towards Integra's theory these days (well in my mind at least as there are no plants growing over here)... but using a lower dose with some sort of uptake booster seems the way to go. It's all experimenting for me anyhow. Plus I think hydro and soil are vastly different. See what works and remember different strains life wildly different things.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

All I know for myself is I'm returning to lower doses more often my next grow, which is currently underway. My first dog, has gone missing, my second dog is still swimming in a cup of water. My headband x cali o did not want to shed the shell but after a little help it's off and she is growing. Casey Jones and og#18 are both doing well for their first few days of life. I've been spraying the soil with a very light mixture of worm poop tea, molasses and mycorrhizae for the root system. I love a good fungi. I use hygrozyme to help assist the root system in nutrient uptake. For the past few grows I've been more concentrating on the condition of the soil and keeping it healthy. I also use liquid karma every once in a while. I really want to try the guano tea thing but I'm not sure what kinds of guano do what. On wormsway.com that have a multi-pack of different guanos from the international house of guano, of all places that looks interesting and keeps nagging me in the back of my mind. And speaking of wormsway, here is a pic of the scissors I use to trim my girls. I've used several different kinds and in my humble opinion, these are by far the best. They are spring loaded so you don't have to manually open them, once you get the hang of them, you'll be snipping away like edward scissorhands. I buy a half dozen every time I order them. I think they are about three bucks each and well worth the money...and for anyone who uses chain, get ya' some rope ratchet light hangers, you won't regret buying the scissors or the light hangers.

Also, I don't use the finger hole when I trim. These little babies are very comfortable in your hand and collect great scissor hash cause the best way to trim the real good small leaves is to lay the scissors flat against your bud.

Two new pairs just waiting for harvest time.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Is it the strength in ppm for the whole solution regardless of the npk values and whatever else you may have put into your water?


Yes....you got it. It is the amount of solids in the water.TDS,EC,PPM meters measure the electrical conductivity of the solution. Every salt in a multi-element solution has a different conductivity factor(N,P,K,Ca,Mg,Zn,Mn,Fe,B,Cl,Cu). Pure water will not conduct electrical current, but when elemental salts/metals are added, electrical conductivity increases proportionatly. Hope that helps.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes thank you that helps very much. So basically it has nothing to do with npk, it's measuring the strength of the total solution.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is the New Blue Diesel, big girl that finished at day 77.
Totally different pheno from the other diesels in the aspect that she has fewer trichs, a longer flowering time and her high is a lot more in the head.
Overall a very desirable smoke, and yes, there is a clone.
View attachment 1164924View attachment 1164923View attachment 1164922

On a sad note, it is with sad regret that I announce the passing of small dog.
She died peacefully last night due to unforseen circumstances and will be greatly missed by her two siblings and the entire dog community. May she rest in peace.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 19, 2010)

Exactly.......for example RO water will have a PPM of 0 or near 0ppm because all of the solids are filtered out.....my tap water starts out at around 210-220ppm when I fill my res and when I let it sit for a day or so and pump it full of air with airstones to bubble out the chlorine it will read around 200-210ppm.....not much of a diff but it gives you an idea.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Here is the New Blue Diesel, big girl that finished at day 77.
> Totally different pheno from the other diesels in the aspect that she has fewer trichs, a longer flowering time and her high is a lot more in the head.
> Overall a very desirable smoke, and yes, there is a clone.
> View attachment 1164924View attachment 1164923View attachment 1164922
> ...


sorry to hear of ur loss cof>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 19, 2010)

Sooooo.......DST........how do I get some D OG??????


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2010)

There is a magazine called _Soft Secrets_ that is available online that has some great growing ideas and tips. The current issue has a good article on hydroponics that I found informative. Here is their site and once you choose an issue it takes just a little time to download it.

http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

RIP little DOG...shamepic bump for the wake...


curious old fart said:


> Here is the New Blue Diesel, big girl that finished at day 77.
> Totally different pheno from the other diesels in the aspect that she has fewer trichs, a longer flowering time and her high is a lot more in the head.
> Overall a very desirable smoke, and yes, there is a clone.
> View attachment 1164924View attachment 1164923View attachment 1164922
> ...


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> here is the new blue diesel, big girl that finished at day 77.
> Totally different pheno from the other diesels in the aspect that she has fewer trichs, a longer flowering time and her high is a lot more in the head.
> Overall a very desirable smoke, and yes, there is a clone.
> View attachment 1164924View attachment 1164923View attachment 1164922
> ...


just paying my respect, sorry to hear about her, but life just goes on


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 19, 2010)

Just somethin I thought I would throw out there, nothing special. 1 plant, 600 watt HPS. Day 33 of flowering, 37 more to go. Should get around 500 grams, thats the normal yield anyway.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> Just somethin I thought I would throw out there, nothing special. 1 plant, 600 watt HPS. Day 33 of flowering, 37 more to go. Should get around 500 grams, thats the normal yield anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1165220


Looks good! What strain and how long did you veg?


cof


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Looks good! What strain and how long did you veg?
> 
> 
> cof


My own Strain. Indica genetics. Vegged for 40 days from clone that started 4" high.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

cof, there seems to be a sudden rash of dog death. My first one is also RIP and number two has taken her place in dirt, she finished swimming earlier in the day.

So let's say my tap water is 200ppm, I'm reading integra saying one of his plants doesn't like anything over 300ppm...sooo, does that mean I would add enough nutes to bring the total ppm up to 500ppm since I'm starting with a base of 200?

Very nice one plant nodrama...and let's please have none here.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> Just somethin I thought I would throw out there, nothing special. 1 plant, 600 watt HPS. Day 33 of flowering, 37 more to go. Should get around 500 grams, thats the normal yield anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1165220


Would love to see something that you call special, Nodrama if you think 1 plant yielding 500 grams is not. Pretty awesome, but then may be I am easily pleased. Here's my 1 BX2 that I screened yesterday, if I got 500 grams from it alone I would piss my pants, here's praying.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

should be big


NoDrama said:


> Just somethin I thought I would throw out there, nothing special. 1 plant, 600 watt HPS. Day 33 of flowering, 37 more to go. Should get around 500 grams, thats the normal yield anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1165220


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh happy day! It's amazing how almost running out of smoke gets the mind to working. I've decided to pop a few other strains of regular beans and do a 12/12 from seed grow while I'm waiting for my mother plants to become mothers and start donating clones. Pardon me...ok I'm back. While trying to decide what to soak I popped open a container with a few white widow beans from a previous grow from he whose name can no longer be mentioned, and low and behold, a little piece of hash was hiding in there, some of that nice scissor hash, soft and brown months later...and it still smokes great, he says as he takes the third and final hit from the bong.

So I decided on a few grape ape, a couple of white widow or time warp, seems to be a little confusion, it's hard to tell which seed came from which plant when it's laying on the floor, and a few white widow for sure. I figure they should be done before the first batch of clones so they won't get in the way of my five or six month perpetual grow. I feel like I'm planning a production line and trying to squeeze a bit more bud out in the process with a 12/12 from seed. Yup, a lack of weed will definitely get the mind going.

Thanks guys, you know who you are.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

this is my first bourn sour cream

View attachment 1165560

do you think its ready for topping?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice choice nas, you'll like. Out of everything I've smoked with a lemony taste, sour cream was by far the best tasting and the second best strain I've grown to date. I didn't top mine, I lst'd her and got just over three ounces dry. I also chopped the top cola first and then let the rest of the plant go another week. It still looks pretty short with tight internodes. The longer you just let it go the better the root system will get and you can always top it any time you wish to any node you wish, it's really your choice. I never try to top until there are at least five nodes, I'm trying to build a root system first and foremost.


Edit...I also like to let my plants get bigger before topping because I like to remove the first few bottom nodes to clear the bottom of the plant for air circulation.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

that sounds delicious!! so when did you start to lst her? and how many days in total aprox did you keep her in veg? and in flower? and how soon did yours show her sex? thanks heads up


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi again everyone  Just to update... my 600W variable cab is almost done  here its run its 1st test with a 250W MH for 5hrs and temps stayed steady at 20.7oC  As you can see on the top left of the pic. There are 3 ballasts there at the moment.. I need to run temp tests for the 400W ballast and then finally the 600W ballast 

I do however have a question if anyone can help? I am toying with the idea of getting a 6" twin lamp cooltube so I can run MH and HPS together ie 250W MH + 250W HPS, then either a 400W MH and a 400W HPS or a 600 MH and 600 HPS.. 

My question is :- do I need 2 ballasts to power 2 bulbs in a twin tube setup? I presume you do? which will mean I need to buy 3 more ballasts and have a total of 6 Digital ballasts.

Ultimatley I can run a min of 250W and a max of 1200w in my stealth cab, I plan on doing a grow for each wattage and documenting my findings and pics etc in my thread which I will attach shortly.

I hope someone will answer my question, I'll REP for a good answer  and hope if you would like to view my work so far that you enjoy the read  

HERE IS A LINK TO MY THREAD :- https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html

Hope everyone else is growing fine, Peace - STELTHY


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

stelthy, what else is there to say except WOW!

Nas, I started lst'ing her rather early. I started by bending the whole plant and trying to get it to grow around the top of my container, that was the plan and after that came tie her down wherever it looks needed. I bent and twisted that plant into a shape that just ain't natural and she never put out a single banana. I vegged them for about six weeks or so, by then they were already showing hairs and ready to be flowered. I think I chopped the top at eleven weeks and the rest at twelve.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheer's H.U  n thanks for the REP - STELTHY


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 19, 2010)

Headsup its likely a trainwreck. Did not get a single bean from the time warp. SO FAR. Im still up on gods country hehe. Hillibilly politics ya know. But ive got some real good prospects at the beans from a breeding experiment those folks did this season. Hoping to get a fistful.

Harvest time is just around the corner for the outdoor. Im 9 plants strong mostly the purps and the first batch i put out. Figure that one out. Fuck from some 200. The first 15 made it to the 4th quarter of the cat and mouse game haha. well hoping the reat come through. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

You are welcome. I wonder, why spend all the money on all those ballasts? Why not run just run two six hundreds if there isn't a heat issue? From what I can tell from the size of your, your, your space capsule, two sixes would be all the light you would need. That's just my opinion, why even mess around with a 250/400? The only reason I could see using three ballasts and lamps is to have one metal halide burning with two hps during flowering. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So let's say my tap water is 200ppm, I'm reading integra saying one of his plants doesn't like anything over 300ppm...sooo, does that mean I would add enough nutes to bring the total ppm up to 500ppm since I'm starting with a base of 200?


I haven't followed any of inegras work but from looking at the pics he post of his hightech clean room....I'm guessing he is working with RO....Like I was saying my tap water is a little over 200ppm....when I add my flower nutes it brings it up to around 800ppm.....leaving me with only adding 600ppm of the good stuff.....RO is in the future!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

Masonman, how do you know it's a trainwreck? You know something I don't? That sounds good to me my friend, I'll have casey jones driving a trainwreck, should be interesting. I have a little outdoor bud drying and curing, I'm not sure it's going to reach the curing stage in all honesty. Ass kicking without a good dry or any cure. I wish the best for you and your outdoor girls...and speaking of outdoor girls, mine is a magnificent producer, you wouldn't believe there could be so many seeds on one plant. I'm cutting the 'buds' off and basically throwing the whole plant into the hash bucket, I'll gumby it dammit, seeds and all. I'll get those trichs off that girl one way or another. So I sampled my og18 x skunk, very nice, didn't even grind the bud, just took off the tiny popcorn pieces threw it into the vaporizer and had a bag...sweeeeet and mellow on the lungs. Looking forward to releasing her spirit after a good dry and cure.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2010)

Integra and anyone else that may be interested. As I've said before I use hygrozyme for my assist in nutrient uptake, it also does a couple of other things.

http://www.hydrowarehouse.com/hygrozyme-hygrozyme-liter-p-1338.html


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 19, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi again everyone  Just to update... my 600W variable cab is almost done  here its run its 1st test with a 250W MH for 5hrs and temps stayed steady at 20.7oC  As you can see on the top left of the pic. There are 3 ballasts there at the moment.. I need to run temp tests for the 400W ballast and then finally the 600W ballast
> 
> I do however have a question if anyone can help? I am toying with the idea of getting a 6" twin lamp cooltube so I can run MH and HPS together ie 250W MH + 250W HPS, then either a 400W MH and a 400W HPS or a 600 MH and 600 HPS..
> 
> ...


Lumatek makes a dual ballast.....I think its a dual 400w.......why 2.....how big is that little cab?????? I have issues with heat with one 600(1000w dimmed down)in a 4x4 tent in a 9x9 A/C'd room.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> cof, there seems to be a sudden rash of dog death. My first one is also RIP and number two has taken her place in dirt, she finished swimming earlier in the day.
> 
> So let's say my tap water is 200ppm, I'm reading integra saying one of his plants doesn't like anything over 300ppm...sooo, does that mean I would add enough nutes to bring the total ppm up to 500ppm since I'm starting with a base of 200?
> 
> Very nice one plant nodrama...and let's please have none here.


 I use ro as Endlcycle guessed. My bas ppm is between 5-10ppm's. But I this is the first girl I have run this low. Been trying lower on every run. 


Heads Up said:


> Integra and anyone else that may be interested. As I've said before I use hygrozyme for my assist in nutrient uptake, it also does a couple of other things.
> 
> http://www.hydrowarehouse.com/hygrozyme-hygrozyme-liter-p-1338.html


I use SnowStorm Ultra. It works in a similar way, is very cheap$11 a bottle, and makes my girls get frosty as hell. Las run was the first one with it. I was running 500-650ppm's and got burn midway through. Keeping it down this time and so far so good. THe girls are looking great. I'll have pics Mon or Tues.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> You are welcome. I wonder, why spend all the money on all those ballasts? Why not run just run two six hundreds if there isn't a heat issue? From what I can tell from the size of your, your, your space capsule, two sixes would be all the light you would need. That's just my opinion, why even mess around with a 250/400? The only reason I could see using three ballasts and lamps is to have one metal halide burning with two hps during flowering. Again, just my opinion.


I want to experiment with as many different light sources as as possible, I mean I have done ENVIROLITES, and LED, and now I've upped my game to MH and HPS, I ve not tried Mercury Vapour yet but may do it just for fun down the line, and I've used T-5's for vegging and side lighting. I would rather experiment with the possibilities of the lower watt HID bulbs and solve their heat propblems etc 1st, then work up to the 400's then finally the 600's I am thinking if I double up on lights I will have a more even distribution of light at the moment the left side of the unit seems the brightest hense the bulb being directly above the 1st DWC tub, if I have a bulb directley over both RES tubs A + B It would seem like a wise move and benifit both plants equally in the long run. The only reason I want to do a 250/500 and 400/800 grow is to log heat and fan setting in my thread, I am running a start to Finish 250W to 1200W grow log so it'll be a long ride  and an interesting one too  I wouldn't run all three ballasts at the same time and if I doubled up then definatley not 6 lol, My house would go up in flames and NO ammount of Chopper Stopper would block the FLIR reading's lol  it will be 2 bulbs max each time and I plan to do a seperate grow for each of these 250W, 500W, 400W, 800W, 600W and 1200W so thats 6 full grow's to experiment with and document my findings I also plan on Vegging with just 1 or 2 250W MH's, and then going 1 MH and 1 HPS in flower starting from the 250s and working up through the stages of power from there on.  It does seem complicated lol and a lot of effort but its the experimenting side of things I like most and adding all my findings should help many NEWBIES etc etc - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I want to experiment with as many different light sources as as possible, I mean I have done ENVIROLITES, and LED, and now I've upped my game to MH and HPS, I ve not tried Mercury Vapour yet but may do it just for fun down the line, and I've used T-5's for vegging and side lighting. I would rather experiment with the possibilities of the lower watt HID bulbs and solve their heat propblems etc 1st, then work up to the 400's then finally the 600's I am thinking if I double up on lights I will have a more even distribution of light at the moment the left side of the unit seems the brightest hense the bulb being directly above the 1st DWC tub, if I have a bulb directley over both RES tubs A + B It would seem like a wise move and benifit both plants equally in the long run. The only reason I want to do a 250/500 and 400/800 grow is to log heat and fan setting in my thread, I am running a start to Finish 250W to 1200W grow log so it'll be a long ride  and an interesting one too  I wouldn't run all three ballasts at the same time and if I doubled up then definatley not 6 lol, My house would go up in flames and NO ammount of Chopper Stopper would block the FLIR reading's lol  it will be 2 bulbs max each time and I plan to do a seperate grow for each of these 250W, 500W, 400W, 800W, 600W and 1200W so thats 6 full grow's to experiment with and document my findings I also plan on Vegging with just 1 or 2 250W MH's, and then going 1 MH and 1 HPS in flower starting from the 250s and working up through the stages of power from there on.  It does seem complicated lol and a lot of effort but its the experimenting side of things I like most and adding all my findings should help many NEWBIES etc etc - STELTHY


Of course I could always mix n match and do a 250/400 or 250/600 or a 400/600 grow as as well but I'll leave those combinations until I have the other 6 grows under my belt all in all though I'll have a total of 9 complete grows and a total of 18 plants (9x2) to still grow and its going to be a very long time to keep things documented  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Lumatek makes a dual ballast.....I think its a dual 400w.......why 2.....how big is that little cab?????? I have issues with heat with one 600(1000w dimmed down)in a 4x4 tent in a 9x9 A/C'd room.


Hi dude my cab is a 7h x 2d x 4w. And the actual grow space is 3.5h x 2d x 4w however it has been really well thought out and temps are no longer an issue  Have a look at my thread and browse through it... You'll see I've covered almost everything so far, If you have any surgestions of things I have forgotton or not spoke about doing then by all means please leave your thoughts and surgestions on my thread  I will REP you in return 

Once again here's a lINK :-

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html

Cheer's - STELTHY


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 20, 2010)

Stelthy, I do not comment much on here but I have to tell you that I have learned a ton from your ideas. Thanks.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 20, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Stelthy, I do not comment much on here but I have to tell you that I have learned a ton from your ideas. Thanks.


Thanks man, I am glad you and others are learning/taking notes from my work  - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep up the experiments Stelthy, always interesting to see...glad it's you and not me though.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with you there DST, I'm glad it's him and not me but it should be a very interesting experiment to watch...should we live long enough to see all the possible light combinations, we could be talking five years down the road. I'm happy with my two six hundreds, happy with the way my room performs and happy with my grows so far in general. I just have yet to settle into one routine and keep repeating said routine, never was good at routines so it's probably why every grow seems to turn out different. I like to experiment, what can I say? As soon as this grow finishes I'm going for a bog, sort of like a sog but it's going to be a bay of green instead of a sea. I've never tried a sog, cloning with hydro, keeping mother plants or trying to do a sort of perpetual, except it will only last five or six months at best. I figure by the sixth batch of clones I should pretty well have it all tuned and be humming along nicely...I hope. If I can manage to pull this off it should give me enough to do a nice sativa grow over the summer or even better, allow me to not have to grow in july and august at all, maybe only use my tent for a few plants and avoid those almost four hundred dollar a month electric bills.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 20, 2010)

In general, what range of ppm should I be looking for at different stages of growth, such as when the plant reaches two weeks old and you want to give it a low dose of nutes. What is a low dose in ppm? What about at week four of vegging, week six? And flowering, what range should I be shooting for at different stages of flowering? Or does everyone just keep trying to give the plant more nutes until it shows signs of burn?

Generally I like to feed my plants at a quarter of the strength the manufacturer recommends and I feed them almost every watering. Sometimes the strength of the solution actually goes down because I'm adding water to maybe a quarter of a gallon that was left from last watering, so the strength varies but I have never exceeded half strength doses. My plants also rarely show signs of nute burn, I luckily have had basically no bug problems, no powdery mildew, no bud rot or mold, no nothing. So would it be a good idea to use quarter strength doses and take a measurement of how many ppm that is and use it as a base measurement?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2010)

My normal routine without addatives for nutrient uptake..

Cloning 50ppm or less. I usually just put 1/2tsp of Clonex into 2 gallons of ro water

Rooting into veg 150-300ppm

Veg 400-750ppm depending on size

Flower day one 550-750ppm of veg nutes

Flower Week 2-3 650-960ppm flower nutes

Flower Week 5-6 750ppm 

Flush 5gallons ro water with 2 tblsp of Clearex about 100ppm

Final Flush Strait ro 30ppm or less.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Integra.

Edit. So are you saying you hit those numbers with nutes alone and then add whatever? Let's say you add some cal-mag in with your flower nutes. Do you get to 750ppm with your nutes and then add cal-mag?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Not a problem buddy. Just keep in mind, I tend to run my nutrients lighter than most. Just experiment around and see what your girls like, take notes on the week and strength, and then you can repeat your results fairly easy with every grow after. And dont forget low ppms can be great as long as your girls look like they are loving it.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 20, 2010)

You guys in the states have to check out this place for meters.

www.eseasongear.com 

I just bought a Hanna Primo TDS meter. It takes temperature into account, is self calibrating with a solution and I bought an extra bottle of calibration solution for ten bucks, 230ml bottle. With shipping it cost me thirty one dollars. I ordered it friday night and it got here today, from georgia to florida isn't all that far but I was still impressed.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not a problem buddy. Just keep in mind, I tend to run my nutrients lighter than most. Just experiment around and see what your girls like, take notes on the week and strength, and then you can repeat your results fairly easy with every grow after. And dont forget low ppms can be great as long as your girls look like they are loving it.



I agree with ya' there integra, as I've said I like low doses and generally the plants respond very well. I'll do just that, keep notes, as it happens I have some new babies less than a week old and several others swimming in cups at the moment. It will be interesting to see what a quarter teaspoon of jack's classic actually comes out to be in ppm, and then compare it to your chart/estimates.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Thank you Integra.
> 
> Edit. So are you saying you hit those numbers with nutes alone and then add whatever? Let's say you add some cal-mag in with your flower nutes. Do you get to 750ppm with your nutes and then add cal-mag?


 That is the ppm of my full nutrient mix. BC Boost, BC Bloom/Grow, Magical, Sugar Daddy, Snow Storm Ultra, Silica. I am not using gravity yet and decided to skip the bloom booster this run to see what happens(no Awesome Blossom)


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> That is the ppm of my full nutrient mix. BC Boost, BC Bloom/Grow, Magical, Sugar Daddy, Snow Storm Ultra, Silica. I am not using gravity yet and decided to skip the bloom booster this run to see what happens(no Awesome Blossom)



I think my job is secure again...at least for the moment, so I've gone on a bit of a shopping spree and some of the blame falls on you integra, that's right, it's all your fault. I was on amazon buying a pair of ear buds and snow storm popped into my head, so it's coming with the headphones.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=pe_36550_16913330_pe_gb_skin

I was using JVC's marshmallows but they changed the design and I don't like the new design, so I bought a pair of their 'flats' for twenty bucks, they make my ears sweat, then amazon sent me this email today, I bit. I'll let ya'll know how they sound. I also got some more small grow bags for my lollipops and some mycorrhizae for the roots. Since my boss was kind enough to let my economy keep rolling, I'm trying to pay it forward to the rest of the economy.

Tomorrow night ends week seven of12/12, new weekly pics will be arriving.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I think my job is secure again...at least for the moment, so I've gone on a bit of a shopping spree and some of the blame falls on you integra, that's right, it's all your fault. I was on amazon buying a pair of ear buds and snow storm popped into my head, so it's coming with the headphones.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=pe_36550_16913330_pe_gb_skin
> 
> ...


 I think you'll like the SnowStorm. How much did it run you there. It goes for $11 at my hydro shop. I am using it from the second the lights get flipped and it makes t your nutruients more redily available to your plants, so make sure you dont go too high with the ppms. This is my ppm schedule with SnowStorm Ultra.

Day one flower 300ppm

Week 3 flower 350ppm.
Havent got any further than that, but I dont see me putting them much higher than that. I dont know if its the strains, but anything above 350ppm so far and they burn. Might just be light eaters though.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey my 600 pals looking DAMN good. Finally got my meters switched and im ready to grow like a mad man haha. I really do miss my cave. It just feels home haha. 

Peace 1bmm


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey my 600 pals looking DAMN good. Finally got my meters switched and im ready to grow like a mad man haha. I really do miss my cave. It just feels home haha.
> 
> Peace 1bmm


thats good 1bmm,i want to see that thing in action.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> thats good 1bmm,i want to see that thing in action.


 Agreed, to the Pot Cave Mason Man!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahhh thanks guys. I just cant seem to shake that feeling of wanting to grow a nice screened sea of green. I think ill use the vert room for my veg spot as my electric def cant handle the wattage load from a flower room. Thought i had it all dialed and wham one fuse after another.The 10,000 btu ac is to much wattage. So without getting an electrician to rewire the house, the cave it is. More building to do ughh. I mostly just need an ebb & flow controller unit. Hell they are a bit pricey but i have zero time to perfect my diy version at the moment. Well see bros. Ill def need your help. Have a good one 1bmm


----------



## BongKong420 (Sep 20, 2010)

So I am back guys sorry that I havent been on in like a month but shit has been crazy since I moved to Cali.......Ill be back on tomorrow to let you guys see some pics of the Carmelice I have to chop down in the next couple of days.... man I cant believe it is been 200 pages since Ive been here last this thread is blowin up!!!!! Hope all your girls are gettin fat hehehe


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I am back guys sorry that I havent been on in like a month but shit has been crazy since I moved to Cali.......Ill be back on tomorrow to let you guys see some pics of the Carmelice I have to chop down in the next couple of days.... man I cant believe it is been 200 pages since Ive been here last this thread is blowin up!!!!! Hope all your girls are gettin fat hehehe


Welcome to California my friend.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

It's taken me a while, but wheyyyyy, part of the club at last  Hoefully this should really kick things up a notch in my cabinet  went for a maxibright ipac 600w dual spectrum kit. Comes with a crappy cheap reflector so it'll be going inside my cooltube, which while not the best for coverage, should keep things chilled


----------



## genuity (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It's taken me a while, but wheyyyyy, part of the club at last  Hoefully this should really kick things up a notch in my cabinet  went for a maxibright ipac 600w dual spectrum kit. Comes with a crappy cheap reflector so it'll be going inside my cooltube, which while not the best for coverage, should keep things chilled


good to have you around in the 600!!
can only make your already good grows better.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

Ta man  I'm in want of that cola can perfect cola, just looks soooo tasty when it's a foot long arm of bud, isntead of randomly placed buds


----------



## genuity (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Ta man  I'm in want of that cola can perfect cola, just looks soooo tasty when it's a foot long arm of bud, isntead of randomly placed buds


yes them big colas do be looking good,what strains you got going on now??cheese??


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a few more days left on my G13 and Jack Herer, these two will be my 2nd and 3rd ever plants that I've harvested 

Here are some random pics of my flower room, gotta say I love my 600w hps in a recommended 300w grow tent


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> yes them big colas do be looking good,what strains you got going on now??cheese??


Aye, got cheese as the main course with a sweettooth for desert  Now i've a spare 400w knocking around though, mwahahahahaha, EXPAND!


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 21, 2010)

nice one mr ttt u got ur upgrade then! just about to fire my 600hps back up for a 6 hours a day to help with the 250mh


----------



## dropdubs (Sep 21, 2010)

Will be joining you guys in about 2 weeks with a 600 watter in a cool tube B)


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 21, 2010)

hey boys gena be ordering the magnum xxxl reflector with a 6" fan, any reviews on the magnum xxxl?


----------



## genuity (Sep 21, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys gena be ordering the magnum xxxl reflector with a 6" fan, any reviews on the magnum xxxl?


i've been thinking about them or the great white's,them xxxl's give off some good spread of light.


----------



## genuity (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, got cheese as the main course with a sweettooth for desert  Now i've a spare 400w knocking around though, mwahahahahaha, EXPAND!


Mmmmmmm..

might asd well fire the 400 up to!!!why not.


bajafox

loveing the group shot.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

I like the pic with the DOGgie face in it....


----------



## genuity (Sep 21, 2010)

DST said:


> I like the pic with the DOGgie face in it....


i thought it was gizmo..


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

Gizmo doing a ganster stance...lmao. funny pic G!


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2010)

half a dogs face lol. wot has one ear, one eye and bleeds alot? Half a dogs face lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it looks like a real nice doggie....and a full picture is in order!!! (preferably not one like strictly's that made me shit myself, haha)


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

lol, thanks, kinda surprised the puppy is getting more attention than the buds....hahaha


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 21, 2010)

Funny i didnt even see the lil pooch haha. Your buds are looking very good indeed bajafox. Ive been meaning to give you some props for some time now bro. Funny story i just thought of. I was tending a few plants in my outdoor patch a few days ago and a fox walked right up on me haha. I about shit me trousers hahaha. Real close encounter and for a minute i almost thought it was my dog lurking only i didn't bring him that day lol. The friendly lil guy just sniffed the air at me and grunt and split haha. What a cool experience.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 21, 2010)

After catching up a bit welcome to our new 600 watters. Youve found the coolest hangout on riu imo. Looks like everybody in here is gearing up for the doggy days. My lil doggies are speading out there 2nd sets of leaves and doing quite well. A few pics here a bit later. AGot to get some groceries down my neck hahaaa, peace 1bmm


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

didn't mean to ditract from the lovely buds bru....very nice.

Big pic 


bajafox said:


> lol, thanks, kinda surprised the puppy is getting more attention than the buds....hahaha
> View attachment 1169678





1badmasonman said:


> Funny i didnt even see the lil pooch haha. Your buds are looking very good indeed bajafox. Ive been meaning to give you some props for some time now bro. Funny story i just thought of. I was tending a few plants in my outdoor patch a few days ago and a fox walked right up on me haha. I about shit me trousers hahaha. Real close encounter and for a minute i almost thought it was my dog lurking only i didn't bring him that day lol. The friendly lil guy just sniffed the air at me and grunt and split haha. What a cool experience.


 
Now that's a cool story my man. Do you think he could smell your dog? I wonder.

Off to bed folks.

Nighty night! 

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2010)

Well DST thanks allot for the dogs but the person who sent them to me after getting it from you didnt package them correctly and they were all crushed to bits also had about 15 blackberry kush beans that suffered the same fait.  sad sad day.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 21, 2010)

bajafox

The buds look good, but the pooch is cute.


cof


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

No problem DST  



1badmasonman said:


> Funny i didnt even see the lil pooch haha. Your buds are looking very good indeed bajafox. Ive been meaning to give you some props for some time now bro. Funny story i just thought of. I was tending a few plants in my outdoor patch a few days ago and a fox walked right up on me haha. I about shit me trousers hahaha. Real close encounter and for a minute i almost thought it was my dog lurking only i didn't bring him that day lol. The friendly lil guy just sniffed the air at me and grunt and split haha. What a cool experience.


Cool story 


I've only seen one wild fox and it was down in Baja California


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 21, 2010)

Bajafox, very nice buds, take a bow...wow. My second dog popped today, the first is still missing in action. That gives me four for mothers, a dog, a headband x cali o, a casey jones and an og#18.

I have some grape ape, trainwreck and white widow in dirt waiting to pop ground and they will go into 12/12 immediately and that way they will finish before there are enough clones to put under both lights. Might as well flower something while I'm waiting for my mothers to become mothers.

Today ends week seven of 12/12, here's my weekly update.

Shoot, I forgot to download the pics...I'll post them in a couple of minutes, it's been a long day at work.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry guys, I worked too long today and I'm not stoned enough, forgive me.

The last pic are my moms standing in their little cups. They have been under 24/0 since birth five days ago and the dog popped today.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 21, 2010)

'The Villages', where I work most every day is a huge retirement community, over a hundred thousand people, it's huge. Anyway one morning before we go inside to start painting, this fox comes trotting down the street, looking this way and that. A minute later here comes the fox again, it disappears into some bushes and comes right back out with this rabbit in its mouth and trots off back down the street from whence she came. Beautiful red fox. I saw a hot air balloon this morning and it's not unusual to see someone flying one of those giant fans with a parachute. It's pretty amazing the unexpected things you can see in this place.


----------



## lovemug (Sep 21, 2010)

View attachment 11699667 weeks flowering 600w digital greenhouse.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 21, 2010)

DST said:


> didn't mean to ditract from the lovely buds bru....very nice.
> 
> Big pic
> 
> ...


One of the many benifits of mj. Seeinf natures finest creatures. Cute lil shit he/she was haha. 



whodatnation said:


> Well DST thanks allot for the dogs but the person who sent them to me after getting it from you didnt package them correctly and they were all crushed to bits also had about 15 blackberry kush beans that suffered the same fait.  sad sad day.





bajafox said:


> No problem DST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome dude. And asewsome grow. The AMS whats the lineage? I know GHS but what varieties?



Heads Up said:


> Sorry guys, I worked too long today and I'm not stoned enough, forgive me.
> 
> The last pic are my moms standing in their little cups. They have been under 24/0 since birth five days ago and the dog popped today.


BRAVO Heasdup them ladies are looking almost ripe. Countdown to ecstacy ayy haha. 



Heads Up said:


> 'The Villages', where I work most every day is a huge retirement community, over a hundred thousand people, it's huge. Anyway one morning before we go inside to start painting, this fox comes trotting down the street, looking this way and that. A minute later here comes the fox again, it disappears into some bushes and comes right back out with this rabbit in its mouth and trots off back down the street from whence she came. Beautiful red fox. I saw a hot air balloon this morning and it's not unusual to see someone flying one of those giant fans with a parachute. It's pretty amazing the unexpected things you can see in this place.


The elusive sly lil fox. haha they are cute lil son of a biscuits. 



lovemug said:


> View attachment 1169970View attachment 1169969View attachment 1169966View attachment 1169965View attachment 11699647 weeks flowering 600w digital greenhouse.


Welcome Lovemug. Looking good. what have you there?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 21, 2010)

I am loving all the photos Folks. 15 minutes and im off to work hope everybody has a good night.
My 2nd Iced Grapefruit is transplanted still waiting for my Dog and 2 IGF roots to pop out the bottom of my net pots Hopefully soon'
Much Love
HS


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 21, 2010)

whoops didnt mean to miss ya Whodat. AND I say WHODAT 2-0 cmon back jack. Sorry to hear of the crushed beans. hem post workers can be eyed smart on the seed packs and anti haters. What do ya do? 


And now for a mega pic post. Im a lame and have no time to keep a proper journal although id like to. But anyways heres what ive been up to with my grow. 

First for the lil woof woofs





Woops guess i forgot to take a closeup of doggy 3 shes in the mix in the big green pot.




This is my veg spot at the moment in the cave but way stripped down.

And now for my last harvested plant from round 3. This i smy wispy purp mother, She smells really fkn good but wispy. 



And now for a tour of the temp vert flower room, I really like the vert style growing and i can def see the overall bulking up of lower buds that would otherwise be popcorn. Just cant get a legit supply of juice to the room at the moment. That and my wiring scares me haha. I know what the cave can handle, and for the future will be my flower cavern haha. 


Outside looking in


This is a experimental setup. Its just a y split 6" diuct inline to cump the ac exhaust out the roof woof woof.




The macking ass brand spanking new 10,000 btu AC/dehumidifier/high speed circulation fan. Fucker works great but sucks alot of juice. 1050 watts on full tilt.


The glass tube from the ecosystem hydro retro fitted. In the top a 1000 watt sunmaster hps which i dont like. Its a hot burning mother. And sucks juice like nobodies buiz. The bulb is fkn huge. I do think it would dense up the nugs though if one had to not budget $$$. Bottom is a 600 hortilux and seems to be doing the job as i cant run both lights and ac. Blow fuses. 



The ventilation



And the flowering ladies. Ahh cant wait im getting low on my meds haha. Here in no particular order. Lemon skunk, Trainwreck, white widow, blue widow 1, blue widow2 & the purps. 


BW pheno1 My keeper


BW pheno2 much smaller.


My fav the lemon skunk. 


Trainwreck.


Purps


White widow slightly splash burnt, but loaded with trichs.

And that about wraps up my pics show. Im really getting the hang of what the gals are needing in there diet. A bit of a HU style let em talk to me. And it does work if you know what your looking at. At least in soil. Hydro will be another brain curve to work out. Peace hope yall enjoyed and off for one last rip off the spliff. Peace 1bmm


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

All I can say is "damn that is cool!" 



curious old fart said:


> bajafox
> 
> The buds look good, but the pooch is cute.
> 
> ...


thank you, lots of hard work into my first grow 



Heads Up said:


> Bajafox, very nice buds, take a bow...wow. My second dog popped today, the first is still missing in action. That gives me four for mothers, a dog, a headband x cali o, a casey jones and an og#18.


Thanks Heads Up. Mind if I ask if that Casey Jones is from seed or clone? I have been looking for it here in San Diego ever since I smoked it



1badmasonman said:


> Awesome dude. And asewsome grow. The AMS whats the lineage? I know GHS but what varieties?


thanks man. Is the AMS question for me?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 21, 2010)

My bad baja I thought i read AMS in you post but got it confused haha, I tend to have that glitch as im a die hard pot head ahh huh haha, Arent we all?. Peace nighty nite, mucho love 600


----------



## genuity (Sep 21, 2010)

nice update 1bmm.i might have to try it out some time.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> My bad baja I thought i read AMS in you post but got it confused haha, I tend to have that glitch as im a die hard pot head ahh huh haha, Arent we all?. Peace nighty nite, mucho love 600


No worries man!


----------



## lovemug (Sep 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Welcome Lovemug. Looking good. what have you there?


seriouse seeds white russian and barneys farm sweet tooth.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Well DST thanks allot for the dogs but the person who sent them to me after getting it from you didnt package them correctly and they were all crushed to bits also had about 15 blackberry kush beans that suffered the same fait.  sad sad day.


I am sure the DOG fairy can be sent out if one wishes.



bajafox said:


> No problem DST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Bajafox saw a fox in Baja.....cool.



Heads Up said:


> Sorry guys, I worked too long today and I'm not stoned enough, forgive me.
> 
> The last pic are my moms standing in their little cups. They have been under 24/0 since birth five days ago and the dog popped today.


Nice as nine pence.



lovemug said:


> View attachment 1169970View attachment 1169969View attachment 1169966View attachment 1169965View attachment 11699647 weeks flowering 600w digital greenhouse.


I can see why you chose that as your Avatar...



Hotsause said:


> I am loving all the photos Folks. 15 minutes and im off to work hope everybody has a good night.
> My 2nd Iced Grapefruit is transplanted still waiting for my Dog and 2 IGF roots to pop out the bottom of my net pots Hopefully soon'
> Much Love
> HS


You too lad, don't work too hard HS!



1badmasonman said:


> whoops didnt mean to miss ya Whodat. AND I say WHODAT 2-0 cmon back jack. Sorry to hear of the crushed beans. hem post workers can be eyed smart on the seed packs and anti haters. What do ya do?
> 
> 
> And now for a mega pic post. Im a lame and have no time to keep a proper journal although id like to. But anyways heres what ive been up to with my grow.
> ...


Nice pic update 1bmm, I think looking at it you don't really need that 1000w anyway (with what you got in there). One thing you may find if your plants grow big enough they may be higher than the light. That's when the leaves start doing funny things. Nothing detrimental I don't think, they just tend to lay down more as apposed to standing up and praying. That a/c looks like something out of star wars!!! sweet stuff.

Have a good day. the sun is out here...wooohooo

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 22, 2010)

Good morning six hundred, baja, the casey jones is from seed and she is a week old today. Busy little session on the six hundred yesterday, nice bud shots guys. For anyone else in the states interested, there is a site called Air and Water that sells portable air conditioners, humidifiers and dehumidifiers and all that sort of stuff. Every once in a while they have a good deal with free shipping. I bought my dehumidifier from them last year and so far no problems at all. They're located in California and I got my box within a week of ordering.

Masonman, I see you are still trying to settle into a location, I guess having two separate rooms isn't all that bad, you could have worse problems. The girls look good, my lemon skunks are piling on the bud I think they are going to be the biggest producers. The couple of og18 x skunk buds I've sampled are fantastic and that's with only a few days of drying and no cure, this is a keeper. My dog was a bit yellow yesterday evening when I got home from work, she spent the night in the grow room with the big girls and before leaving for work will go into my bedroom closet to continue her 24/0 light schedule. She's a week behind the other three.

So you dog groomers out there and DST, my first dog is going to be a mother. I still have a couple of beans left and will do a regular grow out in the future. Maybe I'll take my last batch of clones and actually veg them for a few weeks before flowering to see what these girls can do under normal conditions. When I do start cloning, they're going straight from clone into flower with no vegging.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good morning six hundred, baja, the casey jones is from seed and she is a week old today. Busy little session on the six hundred yesterday, nice bud shots guys. For anyone else in the states interested, there is a site called Air and Water that sells portable air conditioners, humidifiers and dehumidifiers and all that sort of stuff. Every once in a while they have a good deal with free shipping. I bought my dehumidifier from them last year and so far no problems at all. They're located in California and I got my box within a week of ordering.
> 
> Masonman, I see you are still trying to settle into a location, I guess having two separate rooms isn't all that bad, you could have worse problems. The girls look good, my lemon skunks are piling on the bud I think they are going to be the biggest producers. The couple of og18 x skunk buds I've sampled are fantastic and that's with only a few days of drying and no cure, this is a keeper. My dog was a bit yellow yesterday evening when I got home from work, she spent the night in the grow room with the big girls and before leaving for work will go into my bedroom closet to continue her 24/0 light schedule. She's a week behind the other three.
> 
> So you dog groomers out there and DST, my first dog is going to be a mother. I still have a couple of beans left and will do a regular grow out in the future. Maybe I'll take my last batch of clones and actually veg them for a few weeks before flowering to see what these girls can do under normal conditions. When I do start cloning, they're going straight from clone into flower with no vegging.


SOG, that's how they do it in the Dam! I am just wondering if I should let my dog go with more veg or just flip it into 12/12 like the rest of the room (it's kinda itchin to get the flower on in there!). Perhaps if I let it go now it'll give all you punters who want to try a sog with it an idea of what happens. Will flash up a pic of my doggie in a mo.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

A dog that will not get to lick it's balls...


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

mine aint as green as that lol, not over keen on coco for seedlings.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> mine aint as green as that lol, not over keen on coco for seedlings.


I have done straight coco for seedlings before and it can be quite tricky...(been there and knocked it on the head.) I use coco but it has added feed in it so is already active. Or I use seed and cutting soil which has an NPK of 14-16-18 + 0.3kg /m cubed of microbacteria. Then I feed with rhizotonic. and when they are established just straight water until I transfer into something a bit bigger.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 22, 2010)

Your doggy is looking the best so far D. Well you are the keeper of the dog so it should be that way haha. Going to put mine under MH this weekend and get these lil puppies bushed up. Well off to the grind Peace fellas 1bmm


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

my two bitches are looking lime lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

hello guys/gals, I have been doing some upgrades to the room,I think it is time for me to try and start to shoot for some GPW this next grow!!!

well now for the slow descent of the "laidback graden"

(sour d x og) og pheno

(sour d x og) sour d pheno

#18 x skunk

last of the #18,she has treated me good

tora bora,this is the last of her too.

(sour d x og) og pheno

good day 600.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

Swwet G! I was looking at the4 pic and thinking, how the hell does he keep things so tidy...if I was to crop in my living room I would still be finding leaves 2 months later. Then I saw the hoover 

The number18 is looking very nice indeed!!

So whats the scoop on the room upgrade?


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Swwet G! I was looking at the4 pic and thinking, how the hell does he keep things so tidy...if I was to crop in my living room I would still be finding leaves 2 months later. Then I saw the hoover
> 
> The number18 is looking very nice indeed!!
> 
> So whats the scoop on the room upgrade?


it's not much!!just a 4x8x8 tent,3-600 in great white reflectors,with 6in vortex fan.
now what i cant make my mind up on is,8-5gal pots with ffof soil/light warrior 50/50 mix.
or two areojet setups-

and do the no veg thing??
i would realy like some input from you guys.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2010)

genuity said:


> it's not much!!just a 4x8x8 tent,3-600 in great white reflectors,with 6in vortex fan.
> now what i cant make my mind up on is,8-5gal pots with ffof soil/light warrior 50/50 mix.
> or two areojet setups-
> 
> ...


You have a sweet set up and grow. What is your goal for the new tent?


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 22, 2010)

My Dog Is officially wagging her tail. Shes looks very healthy growing everyday i noticed something different with her THANKS DST





My Dogs First Root
















My PH has been pretty consistent between 5.3-5.8

I also need to transplant my Road Runner and Purple Urkle until i can get some pots should i put them in plastic cups? Im thinking ill throw them both under then 600w and see what happens


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> You have a sweet set up and grow. What is your goal for the new tent?
> 
> 
> cof


i never had a goal with any of my grows,just always wanted to grow good buds!!
but i always like to try to "push it to the limit",just try new things.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

genuity said:


> it's not much!!just a 4x8x8 tent,3-600 in great white reflectors,with 6in vortex fan.
> now what i cant make my mind up on is,8-5gal pots with ffof soil/light warrior 50/50 mix.
> or two areojet setups-
> 
> ...





Hotsause said:


> My Dog Is officially wagging her tail. Shes looks very healthy growing everyday i noticed something different with her THANKS DST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice HS, that's one long root you got there. Dog looks happy.

Mr West, the DOGs look structurally good, perhaps the coco holding too much water is starving them of N? I am sure they will bounce back.

Genuity: I can see the attraction of the hydro table thing you got there. 

Here's my opinion: If you are fussy you will probably notice the taste difference in the hydro. I think Jig summed it up well, you either like Fake cheese packet sauce, or you like the real deal, which can often mean more subtle tastes, but all in all my preference. For me with MJ the latter is organic of course.

Now if you have decided on the strains that you like and perhaps want to make some coin (i.e you have faves and are keeping them as mothers), as I don't think 3 x 600w and two hydro tables will be just for personal use...or perhaps I am underestimating your lungs Then I think the hydro tables are the way to go. Anyone who is doing commerical grows that I have heard of have mother plants, clone from them, and then SOG. This is the quickest and most efficient way of getting a turn around in a quick time of quality bud imo, and effectively having a perpetual operation. 

The downside for example for me would be the view that police would take if I was busted. If they see me growing 100 clones in two trays SOG they are going to know I am doing it for cash. If they see a handfull of ladies they will generally look at is as personal. So if numbers don't matter I would jump in and go hydro/aero thingy. Saying that, with my space at the moment the numbers are creaping up...

EDIT: And when you are getting to the end, you are talking then 100 girls SOG in flower, and a 100 clones waiting for the next run. That's a lot of plants right there...or 50 and 50 if you were doing it that way...still a lot of numbers.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree with what D said. If numbers dont matter I would go with the aero unit. For me I keep it at 6 plants or below, so that wouldn't work. One thing about the soil if you are growing different strains you can feed them different levels of nutes depending on their needs. With the aero they all get the same strength. And lastly, I just like hydro better than soil so that's why I'd go with that if numbers didn't matter.

Either way we know you'll do a bang up job.

Nice room mason man. Love it bru.


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I agree with what D said. If numbers dont matter I would go with the aero unit. For me I keep it at 6 plants or below, so that wouldn't work. One thing about the soil if you are growing different strains you can feed them different levels of nutes depending on their needs. With the aero they all get the same strength. And lastly, I just like hydro better than soil so that's why I'd go with that if numbers didn't matter.
> 
> Either way we know you'll do a bang up job.
> 
> Nice room mason man. Love it bru.


well # do matter,cause i pay a heafty tax stamp for these plants,and yes it is all for personal use,(as in me and my family),with the areo i could try to do jus one crop for the year,grow in the winter time,and take time off the rest of the time.
as for soil,i love my soil and realy want to stay with it it is just getting costly!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 22, 2010)

Genuity, I'm a soil guy too and I no longer pay for 'premium' soil. I use Scott's for indoor containers, add either miracle grow organic or this time I'm using spaghnum peat moss and perlite. My best harvest so far has been in Scott's, not foxfarm. I just bought a 2 cubic foot bag of soil and a 2 cubic foot bag of peat moss and it cost me less than one bag of 1.5 cf of foxfarm ocean forest. I try to keep it mind we are growing a weed, not orchids, they don't have to be babied like we baby them. I have no complaints, the worst thing I've had is a few soil gnats here and there, have zero this grow and last grow, both in Scott's. I plan on doing a sort of sog, except with not so many plants, I'm thinking with both lights burning maybe forty eight plants in half gallon grow bags. Around week three I'll remove the bottom third of the plant and basically have one big bud from each plant. I built a twelve site cloner and plan on taking cuttings from my four mothers every two weeks, less if they root sooner.


Edit...all three of my white widows popped ground today and one trainwreck.


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, I'm a soil guy too and I no longer pay for 'premium' soil. I use Scott's for indoor containers, add either miracle grow organic or this time I'm using spaghnum peat moss and perlite. My best harvest so far has been in Scott's, not foxfarm. I just bought a 2 cubic foot bag of soil and a 2 cubic foot bag of peat moss and it cost me less than one bag of 1.5 cf of foxfarm ocean forest. I try to keep it mind we are growing a weed, not orchids, they don't have to be babied like we baby them. I have no complaints, the worst thing I've had is a few soil gnats here and there, have zero this grow and last grow, both in Scott's. I plan on doing a sort of sog, except with not so many plants, I'm thinking with both lights burning maybe forty eight plants in half gallon grow bags. Around week three I'll remove the bottom third of the plant and basically have one big bud from each plant. I built a twelve site cloner and plan on taking cuttings from my four mothers every two weeks, less if they root sooner.
> 
> sounding like i'm headed down that road to,i like my soil(ffof)but mixing my own might be at hand here.
> i've been reserching this no veg thing with a few strains,and i'm almost honed in on a few,i realy want to do one full run jus to see.
> hell i might jus put as many 16"plants in 5gal pots i can fit in the tent,and see what comes of it.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

genuity said:


> Heads Up said:
> 
> 
> > Genuity, I'm a soil guy too and I no longer pay for 'premium' soil. I use Scott's for indoor containers, add either miracle grow organic or this time I'm using spaghnum peat moss and perlite. My best harvest so far has been in Scott's, not foxfarm. I just bought a 2 cubic foot bag of soil and a 2 cubic foot bag of peat moss and it cost me less than one bag of 1.5 cf of foxfarm ocean forest. I try to keep it mind we are growing a weed, not orchids, they don't have to be babied like we baby them. I have no complaints, the worst thing I've had is a few soil gnats here and there, have zero this grow and last grow, both in Scott's. I plan on doing a sort of sog, except with not so many plants, I'm thinking with both lights burning maybe forty eight plants in half gallon grow bags. Around week three I'll remove the bottom third of the plant and basically have one big bud from each plant. I built a twelve site cloner and plan on taking cuttings from my four mothers every two weeks, less if they root sooner.
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 22, 2010)

Genuity, if you look at Al B. Fuct's thread, how to get a harvest every two weeks it's very informative, so much so I didn't read more than a few pages before the picture in my mind was clear about what I want to try to accomplish. Like you, this isn't for money, I 'share' some with close friends at very, very, reasonable prices. I like to cover the cost of the grow and the rest is my harvest to do with as I see fit. I like to share, so most of it goes up into smoke with friends, I might smoke twenty percent by myself of what I grow. I presume it's the same kind of feeling of spending a lot of time preparing a nice meal and seeing people enjoy your labor of love. I am a child of the sixties, my teen years were with Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin, Woodstock, lsd and concerts, the whole peace and love scene...and forty years later I still wonder why this country has not adopted that theme? I drift.

I've never attempted any of the stuff I am attempting to accomplish. I haven't read up on strains that are good for sea of green or strains that are good for 12/12, all I do know, it's cannabis and you can pretty much make it do what you want when you want it to, so I know if I clone the mothers, root them successfully, they will flower with no veg time and produce pretty nice colas. I've done a couple 12/12 from seed grows and got nice buds without having any idea of how to actually maximize a yield. It's all one big ongoing experiment as far as I'm concerned, it's probably why I can't settle into a routine of growing, I want to try as many different things as I can with the time I have on this earth. This time around I have a very good idea of what I'm trying to do and how to go about doing it. Hopefully by the end of the cool season in florida I'll have it dialed in and be producing some nice little plants. Right now I'm attempting to let my mothers get root bound in their little three ounce cups and then transplant into twenty ounce cups, let them get root bound and then transplant into one gallon grow bags to be kept as mothers for a few months or so. I am trying to build a solid root ball in each cup before going to the next size up, good roots, good plants. I read where allowing them to become root bound before transplanting will help to fill the container completely with roots instead of some of the soil having no roots. I'll try almost anything once that sounds like it might be probable or at least plausible.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 22, 2010)

did any one get an emial from rollitup saying they need to re approve theri account


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 22, 2010)

Genuity, after reading your post again, I would love to not have to grow in july, august or september, it's almost five here and it still is almost ninety degrees, my electric bills are rather expensive in the summer months and I would love to avoid them if I had enough smoke.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 22, 2010)

Negative mcpurple.


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

DST said:


> genuity said:
> 
> 
> > Hey G, have you thought about recycling. Not sure what your space situation is like, perhaps a compost pile is out of the question. Even still, you can use a fair good percentage of your old medium, providing you prime it properly (microorganisms etc...)dont mean to teach you to suck eggs just throwing an idea out.
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 22, 2010)

Hotsauce awesome job buddy. Getting everything dialed in looks like. Good one.

Busy day/night in here sheesh. The topic of numbers. Its a scary balance at times. Definately raises the blood pressure when your up there with the count. Looks like a cool flood table G. 

Jigfresh thanks for the props bru. 

Headsup choo choo my brotha.

The riu dog park is a lovely place haha. Peace bru's 1bmm


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2010)

Day 17- 12/12
I got 6 different strains going now and everything looks good so far. Feel free to swing by my journal.
... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365038-who-dat-6-strains.html


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 22, 2010)

In my opinion things are going along nicely in my tent. Some strains are going at a faster pace than others. My stand out plant is the Sensi Star. So sticky, stinky and a good bit of trichomes on her already. She has had a strong scent since about week 3 of veg. Violator Kush and Wembley are so similar, even in smell. A bit different, but similar, that makes sense I think. Kind of like fruity pebbles but the violator smells more funky to me and the wembley more sweet. I think, or more like hoping my Mk Ultra goes purple, its so dark and has a kind of blueish tint to the leaves. My coletrain showed it has a good amount of sativa in it in the past few weeks, stretching like hell, but still smelling very good. The Black Jack has quite a unique smell. I think it will have small nugs, but they are good n frosty already. Same with the Sour Kush (DNA freebie from Attitude, not the Headband/SourKush? from Reserva Privada). Probably the same damn thing though, the gave it away right before they released the Headband. Im not complaining. The SAD smells kind of like a white rhino I grew, must be the afghan. Cant wait for that, I love that smell/taste, usually means a kick ass body buzz awaits the user. I raised the cheese and the black jack up so they could get more light. Enough talking, you want pictures right?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, after reading your post again, I would love to not have to grow in july, august or september, it's almost five here and it still is almost ninety degrees, my electric bills are rather expensive in the summer months and I would love to avoid them if I had enough smoke.


 I also would not like to grow inside during the summer. I want to find I place I can put some big girls outdoors to cover myself for that period of time. That way I would still be harvesting. Just not dealing with high bills.


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2010)

.............[video=youtube;mKz43mbvgag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKz43mbvgag&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 23, 2010)

You would think they would use better equipment, being one of the better seeds companies and all... Old reflectors, wtf.


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> You would think they would use better equipment, being one of the better seeds companies and all... Old reflectors, wtf.


them old reflectors seem to be working for them,witch reflectors are you talking about?


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Whodat and Outdoor, lovely set of pics, thanks for the share. Pic 19, some set of long leaves on that girl!

You gonna tell us what your growing, whodat? 

Genuity, interesting video, I guess until weed becomes completely legal seed companies got to produce their stock somewhere. It's the same in the Dam, the companies use different growers to do stuff for them. Otherwise they would just get raided everyday. It's such a grey area the whole breeding, selling seeds (as souvineers), etc, etc, it just makes me laugh....stupid.


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Whodat and Outdoor, lovely set of pics, thanks for the share. Pic 19, some set of long leaves on that girl!
> 
> You gonna tell us what your growing, whodat?
> 
> Genuity, interesting video, I guess until weed becomes completely legal seed companies got to produce their stock somewhere. It's the same in the Dam, the companies use different growers to do stuff for them. Otherwise they would just get raided everyday. It's such a grey area the whole breeding, selling seeds (as souvineers), etc, etc, it just makes me laugh....stupid.


i always wonder how hands on some of the breeders are to there own strains!!
crazy!! is what it is.......


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

ok G, so I have spent a while looking for the pics of my compost build, but cannot find them...blerry idiot that I am. Anyway, I am sure if you look up on google, youtube, whatever, there are loads of different techniques for making a compost heap. I think I watched a few urban gardeners videos. Basically you can either have a cold or warm compost heap....don't ask me to remember the temps just now, but to achieve a warm compost heap you need to put in active ingrediants. So something like dry dog food as an example. This will create the correct temps for the micro-organisms to go to work (as far as I am aware.)

Two ways to re-cycle I guess. You can put the whole pot on your compost heap, or you can break it down and just get the main rootball on there. Using the residual medium that comes away as your next growing medium. Again just insure you add some active ingrediants to start that living again, e.g mycorrhizae (since it may have gone through a flush etc) Using coco I can get about 30% of the pot to come away with a relatively small amount of roots material in it. I have used this throughout the summer in my greenhouse and also my outdoor plants. The root balls etc are all in my compost heap and will sit over the winter with worms, etc so that it's ready for next year.

Sorry if the info's a bit random, any more help just let me know. You can make compost heaps from chicken wire, old bins, old barrels, etc, etc. I am using an outdoor cushion box that I have drilled holes in the side of. I then ran a length of hosing across from one side to the other and then put loads of holes into that as well. That hose then sticks out the side of the box and I can blow air down that to get some air to the bottom and middle of the heap....if that makes any sense, haha.

Off for my 4:20...10 minutes late.


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

heres a couple of pics for the 600.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice one Mr West, that should keep that big fuk off branch weighed down, haha.

Rep for being a mad yin...when I can.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> them old reflectors seem to be working for them,witch reflectors are you talking about?


 The old parabolic reflectors. I havent seen anyone use those in a long time. Out dated. Dont give the best reflection or spread from the light.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Whodat and Outdoor, lovely set of pics, thanks for the share. Pic 19, some set of long leaves on that girl!
> 
> You gonna tell us what your growing, whodat?
> 
> Genuity, interesting video, I guess until weed becomes completely legal seed companies got to produce their stock somewhere. It's the same in the Dam, the companies use different growers to do stuff for them. Otherwise they would just get raided everyday. It's such a grey area the whole breeding, selling seeds (as souvineers), etc, etc, it just makes me laugh....stupid.


 Pic 19 is MK Ultra. She is very dark, kind of blueish tint to the leaves, Im hoping she turns purple, looks like the purple pheno you see in some of the TH Seeds pics. At least they used to show a purple one with longer skinnier leaves.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> The old parabolic reflectors. I havent seen anyone use those in a long time. Out dated. Dont give the best reflection or spread from the light.


Still give plenty good enough by the look of the pics though (to me this "outdated" is like "outdated" in the computer world, doesn't mean squat in terms of the performance the "outdated" hardware actually throws out)


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2010)

I just ordered a 42" parabolic Tuesday. I like the light spread and so do the plants.


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I just ordered a 42" parabolic Tuesday. I like the light spread and so do the plants.
> 
> 
> cof


42"???? whoaaaaaaa. I have 57cm of width to play with in my cabinet, i'm stuck with a cooltube for now.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 23, 2010)

To each their own, I guess it depends on what space you have to work with. I usually work in a square growing area, so I need something that spreads in a square pattern, my corners need light too. The parabolics just throw light at weird angles, more walls (sections on the reflector) means the light is bounced around more before it hits the plants, I dont know maybe thats outdated knowledge. Just a thought. But its mostly the Flat round ones they were using in the video, the ones that have no faces, just a big cone. Those are the bad ones. Well the more inefficient ones.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 23, 2010)

8 out of 9 of the bubbas poped up and so didnt the sharks breath!  1 bubba didnt make it  i'll get some pics once its more than just a seedling!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 23, 2010)

mr west, is that the new improved method of canopy control?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 23, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> 42"???? whoaaaaaaa. I have 57cm of width to play with in my cabinet, i'm stuck with a cooltube for now.


I hate my Cooltube...........horrible light spread...and a hell of a hot spot directly under the tube.....prob the reason for most of my temp prob in the tent.....searching for a new hood now but just stumpped on which to get.....Aggghhh...so many choices.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 23, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I hate my Cooltube...........horrible light spread...and a hell of a hot spot directly under the tube.....prob the reason for most of my temp prob in the tent.....searching for a new hood now but just stumpped on which to get.....Aggghhh...so many choices.


get the magnum xxxl its bludy wicked!!!! no heat wats so every you can place it 8" from plant top you can even take closer but youl get ligh bleach them its the best think you can get for a dr150 tent it fits perfect in there!! all you need with it is a 6" 150cfm fan its works great for the 600 watts hps!! well check on it online look at the review on other forms every one loves them! specialy the way the spead the even light. one down fall is its cost a little extra but well worth your money thats a garante


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 23, 2010)

Been browsing around some of the other threads on RIU, wow, what negative vibes on some of them and even worse, bad advice.

I have spent a pretty penny on my grow room, at least a thousand dollars and that doesn't count the thousand to upgrade my whole service to 200A. I'm probably averaging $275 a month for electric and gas, I have natural gas appliances, so we'll say out of that forty is for gas, so about two thirty five a month for electric during the summer months. Every penny is well worth it. Being able to control the temp and humidity has not only given me better plants, it gives me piece of mind not having to worry if my grow space is getting too hot on hot days, which for me is from june to october, I'm talkin' high eighties into the nineties for months on end. I know I'm paying for it out of my pocket, but the peace of mind is priceless. I have less than fifteen minutes till my lights come on, can't wait to see the babies, got my snow storm ultra today, it and some gravity are being fed to the girls this evening.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 23, 2010)

Aright room.. 
Just finished making my first piece of hash using the bubble bags and ice method.Took ages as i had only arm power to work with , say 1hr plus mixing. Whats the best way to dry it out? Does it look any good? whats it supposed to smell like? 

last pic shows the three diff layers i got, i used the 5 bag one but didnt use the catcher . (didnt see the instructions till to late) only 1-4.





3-2-1 in that order ,1 was the largest , 3 the smallest..


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mr west, is that the new improved method of canopy control?


yes mate, DST suggested weights to hang on the bend bowes of the AI x bb. I could only find that hammerand its just right i think.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 23, 2010)

mr west, looks to me like it's doing the job quite efficiently. I've decided to turn my dog into a flowering beauty as soon as possible. As she is two days old today she is under 24/0 light. I'm expecting my girls to take another two weeks, actually sixteen days till expected chopping day. The og18 and casey jones are both a week old today, headband x cali o a week tomorrow. So basically those three will have three weeks of 24/0 vegging and the three white widows, two grape apes and one, maybe two trainwrecks will have just over two weeks to veg before being thrown into 12/12. The second trainwreck grew in a circle under the soil before popping ground, it will be interesting to see if she survives?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 23, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I just ordered a 42" parabolic Tuesday. I like the light spread and so do the plants.
> 
> I really liked mine. They spread the light very good and in winter months they can be run with little heat buildup. Funny i butchered the piss out of them to make some diy cooltubes haha. And they still spread the light awesome if i do say so myself.
> 
> ...





Heads Up said:


> Been browsing around some of the other threads on RIU, wow, what negative vibes on some of them and even worse, bad advice.
> 
> I have spent a pretty penny on my grow room, at least a thousand dollars and that doesn't count the thousand to upgrade my whole service to 200A. I'm probably averaging $275 a month for electric and gas, I have natural gas appliances, so we'll say out of that forty is for gas, so about two thirty five a month for electric during the summer months. Every penny is well worth it. Being able to control the temp and humidity has not only given me better plants, it gives me piece of mind not having to worry if my grow space is getting too hot on hot days, which for me is from june to october, I'm talkin' high eighties into the nineties for months on end. I know I'm paying for it out of my pocket, but the peace of mind is priceless. I have less than fifteen minutes till my lights come on, can't wait to see the babies, got my snow storm ultra today, it and some gravity are being fed to the girls this evening.


Definately alot of attitudes flying about on riu. Some people just need to grow up like they want there plants to. 

And ohh, I know that southern heat and sheesh its sweltering. I think your power bill and mine are off by just a few buck$$$$ hahaha cool shit Headsup.



dr green dre said:


> Aright room..
> Just finished making my first piece of hash using the bubble bags and ice method.Took ages as i had only arm power to work with , say 1hr plus mixing. Whats the best way to dry it out? Does it look any good? whats it supposed to smell like? View attachment 1173705View attachment 1173706View attachment 1173711View attachment 1173710
> 
> last pic shows the three diff layers i got, i used the 5 bag one but didnt use the catcher . (didnt see the instructions till to late) only 1-4.
> ...


Thats a hash flap jack there boys. Wheres the butter & syrup haha. Would probably sleep for like a week haha. Nice one Dre.



mr west said:


> yes mate, DST suggested weights to hang on the bend bowes of the AI x bb. I could only find that hammerand its just right i think.


Now thats efficient Westy lol. Tap in a nail here and there & OHHH SHIT!!!!! the plants growing into the lights, Quick hammer man to the rescue ah hahah. 

Peace yallins. 1bmm


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 23, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I hate my Cooltube...........horrible light spread...and a hell of a hot spot directly under the tube.....prob the reason for most of my temp prob in the tent.....searching for a new hood now but just stumpped on which to get.....Aggghhh...so many choices.


 Same here, I want something other than my cool tube, it does ok, and thats about it. I know my setup isnt perfect, nor will it ever be. I think there will always be upgrades to be made. Crazy you have temperature issues though, I use a cool tube, with a 600 watt hps, and I can get them within 10 inches at least with no burn, I just wouldn't get the spread I need to get light to all of my plants. You should be able to touch the glass on your cool tube if you have it ventilated properly.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok, admitting maybe I was wrong about the parabolic reflectors, oh well shitty part of being human is that sometimes your wrong. I am also in need of a new reflector, something air cooled like a cool tube, but with a much better spread. Any good suggestions? It would have to be something on the market, to be honest Im not the craftiest person in the world, just good with plants in general, be it pot or potatoes. Im using a 4x4x6.5 tent if that helps at all with making suggestions.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 23, 2010)

> Thats a hash flap jack there boys. Wheres the butter & syrup haha. Would probably sleep for like a week haha. Nice one Dre.


Thanks 1bad.. 
Maybe over done it with rolling pin how long to dry it do you think?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 23, 2010)

Im really suprised no commercial manufacturer makes a parabolic cool hood. Well, ill build one for anybody who's interested. Or i can give some step by step instructions. & it even looks cool hahaha. For real doe. 

Outdoorindica ive been looking at diffrent hoods for quite some time now. The ones that i have been looking at are the ones Headsup uses. htg cool hood with great results. Maybe our man will throw out a pic for us.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 23, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Thanks 1bad..
> Maybe over done it with rolling pin how long to dry it do you think?


Honestly I couldnt tell ya Dre. Ive never made hash yet. Still slacking on doing something with my trim and its piling up lol. I got a bag the size of a pillow in my freezer. Its the busy time of year for me with my buisness sos im bare min with time to do much than sleep eat shit and lay stone & brick. I always have time for you guys though haha.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 23, 2010)

Is this the reflector you mean? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48150 I like that one, and the price is right too. So the question is would this give me a better/more even spread than a cool tube? I think it would concentrate the light better, The cool tube throws out light higher than it needs to be. I want to have a new hood before my next run, and my cool tube would be put up for use in a future veg room. So I have a good, 6-7 weeks + before the decision needs to be made. Thanks for the info 1BMM.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes indeedy OI. Short for your handle if ya dont mind. I do believe that would be the hood. Cool Hood that is. Decently priced.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2010)

Check out cheap hydroponics for their reflectors
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/reflectors/cat_6.html

Also, I just purchased a hortilux eye for $95 and check out their prices on the lumatek
digital ballast.

Call them for the best prices and shipping cost.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

Yuo know HeadsUp I think we got a good vibe and like you say, I sometimes click on the New Posts section, and I am just flabergasted by the attitudes and anger in peoples posts. Some people seem to just hover so they can jump on some poor unsuspecting person as soon as they make a comment slightly off centre. It's funny, I think it takes time to get use to forums, my first RIU post was jumped on by some dude/user called Hussain, I just thought, okay, avoid that wazzack on threads. So my sub'd too threads are my sanctuary...

Strictly if I find any reflector gems I will let you know about them. Well 1BMM and HeadsUp, my monthly bills are around 230 euro which include alles. Without my set up it would probably be about 140-150 euro, and I think it's going to go up again. But I can smoke around 40 euros of weed a day so to me it's a no brainer...and it's just like paying for a hobby and getting lots of fun at the end as well! In fact the fun just never ends hahahaha.

Guys, on a sad note, please spare a thought for one of my best friends in Scotland, she starts chemotherapy today and will be fighting off some sort of stomach cancer (they haven't found it yet, just the secondary cancer) It's an aggressive one but the doctors say that they react well to treatment. She is a mother of 2 so needs all the positive vibes she can get, and her and her man are just the nicest couple out. Thanks for taking a min to think of them.

Well it's Friday so weekend is nigh. Weather report in the Dam, light cloud covering but warm, outdoor girls leaves are out praying, so the sun is up there somewhere!!!

Peace out,

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Thanks 1bad..
> Maybe over done it with rolling pin how long to dry it do you think?


I smoke mine as soon as I have pressed it.....a day should be fine if you do want to wait. Using a pressing screen ( I know, some people go on about how much you waste) I just squeeze the water out (or just squeeze between my fingers with gloves on, and hey presto ready to smoke. If you have rolling pinned it out that will be right fairly quickly. Happy smoking Dr G dre.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2010)

Dr. Dre, nice haul of the hashish, looks good. As for the bags, the lowest number on your bags, 25 microns, it goes in the bucket first, the last one should be your highest number 225 microns.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2010)

Outdoor, I use those reflectors, they are kind of cheap but do the job. Check them out carefully when you open your box. One of my hinges was dinged and the lens would not shut properly, I sent it back, they sent me a new one before I sent the old one back. Actually that's one mistake I made, I should have gotten a larger reflector. When I do get new reflectors I think I'm going with those magnums, huge suckers, he who's name that can no longer be mentioned got the magnums, what a light spread.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2010)

DST, will do, I'll try my best to send your friend some mental karma. My dog is up and healthy. I can't take her out for a walk so for exercise I suggested to her she grow up, that should give her plenty of exercise. Off to play some golf for the first time this year mr west, hope to shoot under a hundred, I haven't played in about a year now. We have an 8:52 tee time tomorrow morning. It hasn't rained in weeks, we're looking at rain tomorrow. One way or another I'm going to hit some balls and hit some doobies tomorrow.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2010)

One last thing before I go to work. I got one of those emails from RIU that mcpurple was talking about, anyone else get one?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

The email is "legit" in that it's an official email from RIU, they basically want you to allow them to give your details to a 3rd party advertising company, if you don't, they will delete your account. (everything seems massively ad orientated of late, twitter, forced newsletters from huge ad companies, digg etc, i'm not personally up for that muhc exposure (saw on the twitter thing loads of users journals and such have been tweeted by people that don't even exist in the thread tweeted, i'm a tad confused by it)


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yup I am letting them delete my account.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your friends condition DST. Cancer is a hear wrenching ordeal to go through and to watch someone go through. One of my employees has stage 4 cancer and is not expected to live for long. I try and encourage him to keep his spirits up because when ther spirit goes so do you. Diverting mind karma to your friends in need bru. Off to work laters guys. 1bmm


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

yes I got the email, and I just clicked and accepted....if the cops are gonna bust you I really really doubt that they will be using RIU to do their investigations. I believe you have more to worry about if you are busted and they subsequently find your RIU account (like the young guy in the US about a year ago)....otherwise obtaining IP addresses etc without reason i just not admissable in any court.

Thanks HeadsUp and 1BMM, much appreciated. Sheesh, props to your man for continuing to work with 4th degree. My Mum and I nursed my step dad over 18 months with a 4th degree brain tumour...and he went back to work as well! it was all about getting some normality back to him. They said he would only survive a few months, he was in like the top 0.1% of people to survive that long...he was an ex pro footballer and a strong bugger, RIP my man! My friend is also a tuff Glaswegian lass!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Madonna Day 33 of 12/12(3 week Stretch)& Hercules Day 18 of 12/12(14 day stretch)
Rm Temp:80F
RH: 45-50%
co2 ppm:1500
Res Temp:68-73F
Ph:5.4-6.3
ppm: 180-350





*Hercules
*




















*Madonna*


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, The Madonna with the big boobies is the business^^^^

Peace, DST


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 24, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Same here, I want something other than my cool tube, it does ok, and thats about it. I know my setup isnt perfect, nor will it ever be. I think there will always be upgrades to be made. Crazy you have temperature issues though, I use a cool tube, with a 600 watt hps, and I can get them within 10 inches at least with no burn, I just wouldn't get the spread I need to get light to all of my plants. You should be able to touch the glass on your cool tube if you have it ventilated properly.


Well I say I have temp issues.....82* max.....I just miss the temps of my 400w....not the results tho.......I think my biggest problem is that its a 1000w dimmed down to 600 in a GL120(4x4x7roughly)....curious if a 600w bulb would be cooler??.....I want a new reflector and have been looking at the magnumxxxl like someone mentioned earlier but I think its just too big for my tent..IDK...baby on the way so spending money on more grow supplies is kinda selfish(well...thats what the wifey says)....should be saving money for the litttle one(once again what the wife says)........I know its getting vented well....I have a serious negative pressure in the tent when zipped up due to the 450 cfm exhaust sucking air...my intake is just opening the velcro flaps at the bottom of the tent....outside the tent its 73*-77*.....you wouldnt think heat has a chance to even build up with so much exhaust.....soon as I open the tent to do maintanence it drops to 77* on the dot every time within seconds....I'm rambling....Have a good day RIU


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

82C sounds fine from everything i've read. Maybe 1 or 2 degrees hotter than perfect, but not enough to harm, my tent was regularly in the 85 area to no seemingly ill effects. From what i've read, and tbh i don't quite understand why, that cooltubes, while crap at dispertion of the light, are the best at cooling the cab down. I don't get why one aircooled reflector would be much different than another of differeent shape but apparently that is the case (apparently )

As to your wife, tell her she's a woman and doesnt' have any business sense!  Money spent on grow op now = 5x money brought in in future harvests. Or something like that haha, tell her she could start wearing Loise Vouitton and she'll start nodding uncontrollably


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2010)

Integra

Your ladies are looking very healthy. You must be giving them a lot of TLC. 
Well done.

I'm watching your hericles closely, for I have two that are six weeks old and I'm fixing 
to take the first clones and you are giving me an idea of what to expect.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> 82C sounds fine from everything i've read. Maybe 1 or 2 degrees hotter than perfect, but not enough to harm, my tent was regularly in the 85 area to no seemingly ill effects. From what i've read, and tbh i don't quite understand why, that cooltubes, while crap at dispertion of the light, are the best at cooling the cab down. I don't get why one aircooled reflector would be much different than another of differeent shape but apparently that is the case (apparently )
> 
> As to your wife, tell her she's a woman and doesnt' have any business sense!  Money spent on grow op now = 5x money brought in in future harvests. Or something like that haha, tell her she could start wearing Loise Vouitton and she'll start nodding uncontrollably


Ha.....thats fkn great....LV it is...maybe that $400 Coach purse she bought could be made into a reflector....LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ...baby on the way so spending money on more grow supplies is kinda selfish(well...thats what the wifey says)....should be saving money for the litttle one(once again what the wife says)........


Congrats brother. I say budget a little on the grow. Wifey doesn't want a pissed off papa for her kid because he can't enjoy his hobby to the max. Just be resonable about it. I got one on the way too and am hoping my next harvest will boost the baby account nicely.

DST. I will be doing all the things I can to send out positive, healing vibes to your friend. I'll be sending them to you as well. You are a wonderful, caring friend.

EDIT: Your girl has no right to say anything spending hundreds on a fucking purse. How much is that going to yeild? lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 24, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Congrats brother. I say budget a little on the grow. Wifey doesn't want a pissed off papa for her kid because he can't enjoy his hobby to the max. Just be resonable about it. I got one on the way too and am hoping my next harvest will boost the baby account nicely.
> 
> DST. I will be doing all the things I can to send out positive, healing vibes to your friend. I'll be sending them to you as well. You are a wonderful, caring friend.
> 
> EDIT: Your girl has no right to say anything spending hundreds on a fucking purse. How much is that going to yeild? lol.


LOL...Good shit guys....I love this place RIU....so much love and care spread around not only on growing but life in general.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 24, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Is this the reflector you mean? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48150 I like that one, and the price is right too. So the question is would this give me a better/more even spread than a cool tube? I think it would concentrate the light better, The cool tube throws out light higher than it needs to be. I want to have a new hood before my next run, and my cool tube would be put up for use in a future veg room. So I have a good, 6-7 weeks + before the decision needs to be made. Thanks for the info 1BMM.


I have 4 of those htg reflectors. They are awesome. Solid construction and they do throw a fairly tight footprint of light. And they are very affordable.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Ha.....thats fkn great....LV it is...maybe that $400 Coach purse she bought could be made into a reflector....LOL


Haha, i like it, tell her you're saving every penny you can for the baby so please may i borrow your handbag to germinate some seeds in, it may be messy, do we have any paper towels? Oh but i need that, that's my handbag! The others in my pile, they're, um they broke!

Seems a very reasonable thing though, explain to her that you can increase yield, so within 6 months you'll have recouped and doubled your money 

And cheers for bumping the HTG reflectors, just took a peek and they would fit in my grow cab perfectly, temmpting tempting!  (although must admit i've not seen any on any of the UK grow shops )


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 24, 2010)

I love that quote you have there Shnkrm....Fkn hilarious!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 24, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I love that quote you have there Shnkrm....Fkn hilarious!!!!


I collect em. Whenever I see a post like that I save it to my notepad on my user control panel. They are endless. If you get tired of one, there's always a new fool out there. . . . we're stoners, after all. :O


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

Please invite "benson" along to the thread, I need a good laugh and I reckon he's the man to give me more, haha.

You know he's the customer in the "Everthing a Euro" store asking how much something is....


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Integra
> 
> Your ladies are looking very healthy. You must be giving them a lot of TLC.
> Well done.
> ...


Ok, I'll be sure to keep the updates coming. So far im disapointed with the stretch, the way she was in veg, iexpected them to go nuts like the Blue Kush, but has been small slow growth so far. but at least they're happy and healthy so they'll give me something, just doubting the pound I'm getting acustom to.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Please invite "benson" along to the thread, I need a good laugh and I reckon he's the man to give me more, haha.
> 
> You know he's the customer in the "Everthing a Euro" store asking how much something is....



LOLOLOL. I think Benson is long gone. I have to admit, UK posters put up some of the funniest shit. More colorful language, I guess. Here's another fave; I would guess the poster is american, although davey isn't a common american nickname:



DaveyDoom said:


> I use a 12 lb sledge and a 6" bench vise to crush my weed up. Then I call it BITCH right before the blue flame from the BernzOmatic incinerates the entire top of the bowl, which also rids my knuckles of hair... and I get high. So it's a win-win.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't forget UKgrower  his gang was such a mean, lean, frying machine, that even the police wouldn't dare touch a hair on his head.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 24, 2010)

DST said:


> I smoke mine as soon as I have pressed it.....a day should be fine if you do want to wait. Using a pressing screen ( I know, some people go on about how much you waste) I just squeeze the water out (or just squeeze between my fingers with gloves on, and hey presto ready to smoke. If you have rolling pinned it out that will be right fairly quickly. Happy smoking Dr G dre.





Heads Up said:


> Dr. Dre, nice haul of the hashish, looks good. As for the bags, the lowest number on your bags, 25 microns, it goes in the bucket first, the last one should be your highest number 225 microns.


Thanks DST,HU.. its seems dry enough now ,smokes ok i havent smoked solids for 10yrs doesnt taste like what i remember, no head pounding!! Just wanted to see if i could do it really,i might try it again with a decent amount of trim.
As for bags there only no. 1-4 with a catcher bag, cannesser seeds i think.. so i cant only assume thats how it is.

Shnkrmn.. lol i had 2 read that twice.. If i could record the things im asked!! Had that tent question,how did i get the trichs,how much for the satvia... endless jokes


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 24, 2010)

Iced Grapefruit in the houseeeee lol She finally dropped a root threw the netpots. Im short worded today dont know why but heres some pics


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

Bloody hell, whats that bloke smoking, a "12lb sledge (I think he's American too) and a 6" bench!!!" Must be some pretty hard brick $hit! oh well, some people.

Thanks for that, another laugh, another positive vibe! sweet.

He Dr Green dre, well at least you are not finding bits of plastic and some guys pooh that was added to the hash before exporting. My gear normally smells like real good moroccan hash use to smell like (if I do say so myself, haha) Like a fresh piney smell to it...the oilier the creamier smelling it gets....in fact it.s nearly 420 in the UK (although I don't live there) so time for a bong...weyhey.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the next time I make hash I'm doing the "gumby method"...youtube it......you get every bit of hash but it is just one catch....not multiple grades like with the bags....I think the canvas that the bags I have are made of let out water too..not just through the screen...my water is still pretty green even after going through the last bag(25 micron)....just seems like I'm wasting some product.....I guess if I were to take out a loan or refinance my house I might buy the original bubble bags...LOL....just too fkn expensive for me....Im not using cheap bags...just not the best.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Your best option i think would just be to use a few bags, not the whole range, and then after all the water has run out into the bucket, and you have all your hash in the bags, then take the water in the bucket and perform the last steps of gumby on that. You'll hopefully get everything frin the leftover water, and you'll also get your lovely pure hash in the bags


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 24, 2010)

Good idea....last run I did was 225-73-25....run the trim twice using the same water(IDK if this is best but it makes since to reuse the water)......got about 3 from a qp of trim........i know i should be getting alot more since even after the second run when the bucket gets dumped in the tub I almost want to cry seeing all that oil go down the drain....


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

I always use two bags, work bag - whatever micron that is and a 22micron. canny be fannied with all those bags. I mix up in a seperate tub then pour through the bags, let them settle, lift out, and repeat, repeat repeat until it ain't worth the hassle and I have run out of ice cubes!! I tend to feed my plants whats left after the run off, and compost the rest...that's where I got Oscar from, haha.


----------



## Chris02011 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi guys! Thinking about joining club 600. My tent is 32" x 32" x 63" and i have 4 little plants in veg right now. Is a 600W HPS with a cooling tube and carbon filter/fan exhaust going to be a heat issue for me? 

What would you say is the minimal CFM i need for the filter/exhaust fan? I saw one that is 200 and another that is 500 CMF.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 24, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I think the next time I make hash I'm doing the "gumby method"...youtube it......you get every bit of hash but it is just one catch....not multiple grades like with the bags....I think the canvas that the bags I have are made of let out water too..not just through the screen...my water is still pretty green even after going through the last bag(25 micron)....just seems like I'm wasting some product.....I guess if I were to take out a loan or refinance my house I might buy the original bubble bags...LOL....just too fkn expensive for me....Im not using cheap bags...just not the best.


I like the Gumby method it works well I have lots of pics of my try with it not sure what page they are on might be in my Journal as well.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Bloody hell, whats that bloke smoking, a "12lb sledge (I think he's American too) and a 6" bench!!!" Must be some pretty hard brick $hit! oh well, some people.
> 
> Thanks for that, another laugh, another positive vibe! sweet.
> 
> He Dr Green dre, well at least you are not finding bits of plastic and some guys pooh that was added to the hash before exporting. My gear normally smells like real good moroccan hash use to smell like (if I do say so myself, haha) Like a fresh piney smell to it...the oilier the creamier smelling it gets....in fact it.s nearly 420 in the UK (although I don't live there) so time for a bong...weyhey.


lol..if i found some pooh in my shit i dont think i'd have smoked anything ever again
heard all the veitnamese over here piss on there crop before they harvest,I thought it was a joke now im not so sure.. aint used a bong since way back 



tip top toker said:


> Your best option i think would just be to use a few bags, not the whole range, and then after all the water has run out into the bucket, and you have all your hash in the bags, then take the water in the bucket and perform the last steps of gumby on that. You'll hopefully get everything frin the leftover water, and you'll also get your lovely pure hash in the bags


Sounds like a good tip, cool TTT 



Hotsause said:


> I like the Gumby method it works well I have lots of pics of my try with it not sure what page they are on might be in my Journal as well.


plz repost if you can


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 24, 2010)

Np heres my gumby hash method i yielded quite a bit but didnt take pics of all the hash. The few pics of Hash on a plate i have are from the first run i got alot more on my 2nd run


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

thats how i do it with water its easy and cheap. although every time i did it i had some plant material in the bottom as well so i had to filter it a few times, yours doesnt look like it has any plant material on the bottom. how did you do that or did it just work that way. looks like some good hash


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;rhGNxUgFHcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

All i can say is i've found that all the gumby hash methods seem a bit more intimidating on paper than it is in practice once you've done it that first time (might just be me that feels that, taking a clone i was just as intimidated, second time though it wass just snip scrape dunk done )


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

sorry to butt in, what about iso hash? nobody likes?


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sorry to butt in, what about iso hash? nobody likes?


i made it with 97 percent alc. and it got me really high but it did not taste the best, i tasted some made with 151 rum and it was much better tasting, but yes i like it, and it is easy to do


----------



## bajafox (Sep 24, 2010)

that's awesome!! I'm definitely gonna try it when I have enough to do it with

thanks for the heads up mcpurp


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 24, 2010)

can someone explain that iso method or show a link


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=66497

here is a link but it is much better with 151 but a lil more spendy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i made it with 97 percent alc. and it got me really high but it did not taste the best, i tasted some made with 151 rum and it was much better tasting, but yes i like it, and it is easy to do


 im with you on the taste, but yea it's still pretty good product.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

Chris02011 said:


> Hi guys! Thinking about joining club 600. My tent is 32" x 32" x 63" and i have 4 little plants in veg right now. Is a 600W HPS with a cooling tube and carbon filter/fan exhaust going to be a heat issue for me?
> 
> What would you say is the minimal CFM i need for the filter/exhaust fan? I saw one that is 200 and another that is 500 CMF.


Not sure about cfm, but a ruck 125 is sufficient for a 600. so something equivalent to that. And I think you will be fine with that space as far as heat is concerned.

Hope to see you around.

Peace, DST


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 24, 2010)

well i been researching on fans for my 600watts hps light. well this is the way the fans going to suck air, from a carbon filter to the air cooled reflector and then trough the fan

this is the fan im planing to get

vk 150mm (6") fan, the hydro shop guy says its 520 cfm

i dont want any heat issues whats so ever becouse i cant be asked spending more money later for another fan.

so do you boys think this fan will do the top job?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2010)

all this talk of making stuff with trim makes me want to pipe in. I'm going to make tincture for the first time. I have a friend who could use it for pain. I'm going to use glycerin (sp?) to break it down. Guess it takes 60 days though. Sheesh. I bought a french press for the process, now I just need a coffee grinder. Looking forward to trying something new.

Oh... and speaking of trim... I gave this guy, friend of a friend, a bag of my trim to make hash (i had a lot left over). I told him to make hash with it as it had Powdery mildew on it. He didn't listen and has been smoking the buds in there. I will never again give away trim or anything else like that expecting someone to do with it as I asked. Dumbass gonna give himself a disease or something.

Nas... I think 520 cfm will cool things down for sure.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

60 days for a tincure? i have read that some let it go that long and others let it sit for 2-3 days, theri was one tincure that sounded really good, i think it was called th green dragons tincure or somthin. i think hooked made it once


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 24, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Np heres my gumby hash method i yielded quite a bit but didnt take pics of all the hash. The few pics of Hash on a plate i have are from the first run i got alot more on my 2nd run


Thanks for the re-post HS.. got and old mixer in the cupboard that would be perfect for that. 



whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;rhGNxUgFHcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc[/video]


Cool bro gonna watch that now..


Heres some of the finished product smokes real nice, smooth not bad for my first try. whats the best trim(haze,o.gkush,cheese etc.) hash you've smoked?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 24, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> all this talk of making stuff with trim makes me want to pipe in. I'm going to make tincture for the first time. I have a friend who could use it for pain. I'm going to use glycerin (sp?) to break it down. Guess it takes 60 days though. Sheesh. I bought a french press for the process, now I just need a coffee grinder. Looking forward to trying something new.
> 
> Oh... and speaking of trim... I gave this guy, friend of a friend, a bag of my trim to make hash (i had a lot left over). I told him to make hash with it as it had Powdery mildew on it. He didn't listen and has been smoking the buds in there. I will never again give away trim or anything else like that expecting someone to do with it as I asked. Dumbass gonna give himself a disease or something.
> 
> Nas... I think 520 cfm will cool things down for sure.


 
Hey Jig when you make that tincture could you make a short how to on it?. That would kick ass. 

Feeling like a zombie haha. my lil guy has been a terror the last few weeks. My son that is. Hes 18 months and has an attitude like you wouldn't believe haha. 

Congrats Endlyscycle on the bun in the oven. Lol ahh you and jig will be feeling my joyful pains here soon lol. Thank god for . Kids are awesome but alot of stress to the 10th power haha. 

Peace bros. 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/58414-definitive-green-dragon-cannabis-tincture.html

the link explains the tincure materials and how to do it and recommended dosages.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2010)

Day 19 mystery purple strain... and some ak 47 day 19.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

your prup mystery strain looks alot like my purple indica i had, it budded verly similar and was very frosty early on like yours, i doubt it is the same stuff but looks alike.

this is the only pic i could find but they do look alot alike i thought


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/58414-definitive-green-dragon-cannabis-tincture.html
> 
> the link explains the tincure materials and how to do it and recommended dosages.


Here's what I'm using as a guide. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/45008-glycerin-tincture-101-a.html I think glycerine is a little better on the mouth than 151. That shit burns... even if it is a drop, lol.

Who dat... Nice fuckin plants... Nice fucking shop. That shit is clean.

I just remembered my one experience with tincture. Not sure what the fucking person at the Pot shop was thinking when they told me how to use it... but I bought tinture once. It was about... I'm not sure... like a "cap" full of liquid. Like if you filled up the cap of a 20 oz sprite bottle. Anyways, had little bits of hash in it. Like two tiny tiny bits. So they guy told me to heat it with a match till the hash dissolved then drink the whole thing. HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! I was like Zombie stoned like you wouldn't beleive for maybe 8-10 hours. Just sat on the couch. Too stoned to watch tV. I just had to hold on. Man. I think 2 drops would have done the trick. It was wild as hell.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2010)

HAHA Jig that sound potent as all hell!  I had some brownies do the same thing to me. I was actually mildly tripping and couldn't go to sleep. maybe a flashback...  good stuff.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Here's what I'm using as a guide. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/45008-glycerin-tincture-101-a.html I think glycerine is a little better on the mouth than 151. That shit burns... even if it is a drop, lol.
> 
> Who dat... Nice fuckin plants... Nice fucking shop. That shit is clean.
> 
> I just remembered my one experience with tincture. Not sure what the fucking person at the Pot shop was thinking when they told me how to use it... but I bought tinture once. It was about... I'm not sure... like a "cap" full of liquid. Like if you filled up the cap of a 20 oz sprite bottle. Anyways, had little bits of hash in it. Like two tiny tiny bits. So they guy told me to heat it with a match till the hash dissolved then drink the whole thing. HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! I was like Zombie stoned like you wouldn't beleive for maybe 8-10 hours. Just sat on the couch. Too stoned to watch tV. I just had to hold on. Man. I think 2 drops would have done the trick. It was wild as hell.


ya it is strong but it makes good in tea or coffee or something. also i kind a had a experience when i was zombiefied. my uncle made blue berry pot muffins.im not big on edibles because i can usally taste the pot but these had no pot taste just blue berry flavor. well he had about 20 of them at a family party and he said for heavier people to eat 1 and light weight people like myself to eat only a half. well i ate my half and didnt feel anything i thought it would hit me fast like smoking but i didn know better. so i ate 1 more whole muffin and after a half out more i still didnt feel it so i ate mo mothers that she had and was saving for the next day after work, she said i could have it so i ate it and then we took out 30 minute drive home. i got home and sat on the couch and finally started to feel it i was higher then a kite for about 5 mins before i passed out, i slept for a good 2 days only getting up to use the bathroom and grab a quick bite, the shit fucked me up good


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2010)

Jigfresh

Here's another recipe for tincture

https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showtopic=37409


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> HAHA Jig that sound potent as all hell!  I had some brownies do the same thing to me. I was actually mildly tripping and couldn't go to sleep. maybe a flashback...  good stuff.





curious old fart said:


> Jigfresh
> 
> Here's another recipe for tincture
> 
> ...


wow this one is really simple


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

The Pup after 3 days of being in 12/12. Will probably re-pot in a few days.


DOG Pound - two older doggies.


Have a good Saturday.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 25, 2010)

Good saturday morning my fellow Roger Six Hundred Watters. Nice stuff everyone, and welcome to the new members over the past couple of days. We haven't seen rain in weeks and of course since I have a tee time this morning, it's raining.

I've used the gumby method of hash making, I liked it and agree it seems like you get more trichomes. 


Humboldt's Snow Storm Ultra, who uses it and how do you use it? With every watering? Once a week? Two days ago I gave them a dose of gravity and snow storm, the feeding schedule clearly states to only use gravity once a week in the last few weeks of flowering, however it is not clear as to how often to use the snow storm. Any help would be appreciated.


Fore!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Fore!


I always thought it was Four, and I am from Scotland, (sorry, never really played golf)

[youtube]c0gEa20Wsqg[/youtube]
Anyway, I Love this song...probably posted it before, haha.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 25, 2010)

Humboldt Nutes...........is it organic??????


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 25, 2010)

Got about two oz's of White Rhino trim left.....Am interested in the iso method now after doing a little youtube'ing yesterday..............How much end product should I see from two oz's of frosty trim full of goodness???? Atleast a gram??? It seems pretty green and full of chlorophyll....Is that probably where the bad taste is comming from that some have experienced??? Or is it the alcohol taste???


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 25, 2010)

Well.....tried for almost an hour to maybe finally get up some pics of what I have going on...Seedism BLZ BUD start of week7.....every fucking time I try to upload pics I get an error...it says ioerror and something like false bubbles or some shit like that....Ive tried my kickass camera....my piece of shit camera....my cell phone....my girls cell phone....I've resized....changed file types...and anything else that I could think of and still....no pics.....please help RIU.....I wanna show the world my dank nuggs!!!!! And the webmasters and moderators have been *NO *fkn help...they wont even reply to my emails....If I cant get it I know of other sites I can post on....so if RIU doesnt want me putting up links to their competitors sites(havent posted there in years but I might just go back) just to show you guys what I have going on....they should help me....IMHO......atleast explain what the error is to me so I can fix whatever the fk it is I am doing wrong.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

the alcohol dries out fairly quick if you point a fan at it, u can use liquor like everclear, bacardi 151 taste a lil better.. but if you ever lit alc. on fire u kno what i mean when i say it dries out quickly. the taste is of the chlorophyll


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Last time i had issues uploading pictures here i found it was because i had a proxy enabled in internet explorer (even though i was using firefox? that confused me slightly, yet when i disabled it in IE, it all worked in firefox)

Other than that i always tend to use imageshack.us as the RIU uploader and it's control panel suck total balls  just like the RIU search haha


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 25, 2010)

I use IE...how do I deal with this proxy thing to see if that is the prob???


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

If you don't know, then that won't be an issue. The proxy would have to had been entered manually in the first place, i did mine and then just plain forgot i'd left it disabled. For reference though it will be in settings, connections, then i think it's a button called lan settings


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE_x9HNb9q8

with all this hash i thought id post a video of what i have been wanting to do but cant just yet the blunt looks bomb, just watch the video


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good saturday morning my fellow Roger Six Hundred Watters. Nice stuff everyone, and welcome to the new members over the past couple of days. We haven't seen rain in weeks and of course since I have a tee time this morning, it's raining.
> 
> I've used the gumby method of hash making, I liked it and agree it seems like you get more trichomes.
> 
> ...


 I use my SnowStorm as soon as the girls go into flower and use it continually until flush. I run very low ppms with it because it makes the nutrients more readily available to the plant. I use 1tsp-1tblsp per 5 gallon nutrient mix in my dwc hydro.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE_x9HNb9q8[/url]
> 
> with all this hash i thought id post a video of what i have been wanting to do but cant just yet the blunt looks bomb, just watch the video


yeah man! don't think i would be able to take more than a few hits on their shit, nutjobs, but damn i'd love to. I really really want to get to the stage with my grow where come harvest, i've still got 2 or 3 ounces of the previous harvest left over, so that i can experiment at will, instead of thinking right, this is all i've got, don't fu.. fuck it, just smoke it and play it safe  Anyone seen that weed report youtube vid of the 750g of hash, that was insane, i want somethig like that in my top drawer! (i guess this is what the 600w is aiming for then )


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah man! don't think i would be able to take more than a few hits on their shit, nutjobs, but damn i'd love to. I really really want to get to the stage with my grow where come harvest, i've still got 2 or 3 ounces of the previous harvest left over, so that i can experiment at will, instead of thinking right, this is all i've got, don't fu.. fuck it, just smoke it and play it safe  Anyone seen that weed report youtube vid of the 750g of hash, that was insane, i want somethig like that in my top drawer! (i guess this is what the 600w is aiming for then )


this would be the blunt for a club600 get to gether im sure it would take at least ten of us to even get half way through


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

I tend t get carreid away with smoking, you know you can get into a joint and suddenly you are very aware that you are smoking for the sake of smoking and you're not getting higher, common sense sais put it down and spakr it up in 15, i just keep going. a 3g blunt will last me no longer than a 1g tobacco rolled joint haha. But yeah, it's been about 4 years since i had one of those smokes where you were left flat on the floor scared you're about to fall of the thing  Got an email from the ebay fellow and it's arriving by courier on monday morning so that is a perfect little distraction on my day off  

Quick question to ease my paranoia. What do you guys keep your ballasts sat on. I am a bit terrifeid of a fire (let's just say there is around £40 million of terraced houses on this street all connected to my flat) so as such, i keep it on a big metal stand, with lots of airspace around it, if i fancy adding a second light alongside the 600w i'd need to steal it's floor space and consider wall mounting the ballasts etc. Thanks for any advice


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> your prup mystery strain looks alot like my purple indica i had, it budded verly similar and was very frosty early on like yours, i doubt it is the same stuff but looks alike.
> 
> this is the only pic i could find but they do look alot alike i thought


mc purp- did it smell like an atomic blast of fruit berries? I have never smelled anything like this before.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

I mounted my ballasts to a piece of mdf, then mounted that to the wall. Previously my office kinda hummed as I had them straight attached to the wall. Now there is no vibration so I like that.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

Headbands


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Cheers for that man, maybe i'm worrying about nothing (my 400w ballast certainly seems to have cooled down a lot over the months, that could be a fault though haha)

Those plants look the picture of good health man!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2010)

I got some nexgen ballast that are as quiet and cool as can be, but one of them has an issue with starting up and about once a week I have to restart it... does anybody ells use these?

yeh dst those plants look very healthy!  wish mine looked like that.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks TTT. I had to actually clip the top off one of the suckers colas' as it had the start of bud rot. I thought bugger that spreading....


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I got some nexgen ballast that are as quiet and cool as can be, but one of them has an issue with starting up and about once a week I have to restart it... does anybody ells use these?


sounds like my wifes iPhone, lol....sorry mate, I got cheap ass ballasts, you can turn em on and off as many times as you like thoughh, hot starts, cold starts or even warm farts.....they are like 50 euro a throw.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2010)

you fart on your ballests? It seems to work for you so im gonna give it a try.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 25, 2010)

hey boys. i hope one of you boys can help us out, i want to top my plant for 2 to 4 tops. i heard i should top after 5th node. so the plant can take the toping is that right?

any way i want to top now and wondering wich node to cut one for good results keeping in my im a first time grower. p.s the plant is on its 6 node just growing

should i cut at number 1 or 2 or higher

thanks

View attachment 1177388


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2010)

by the looks of it I guess I would go with #2 but I also want to hear what others have to say.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys. i hope one of you boys can help us out, i want to top my plant for 2 to 4 tops. i heard i should top after 5th node. so the plant can take the toping is that right?
> 
> any way i want to top now and wondering wich node to cut one for good results keeping in my im a first time grower. p.s the plant is on its 6 node just growing
> 
> ...


I like to top on the 4th node


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2010)

Top your plant at the 2nd cut and clone your cutting.


cof


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Top your plant at the 2nd cut and clone your cutting.
> 
> 
> cof


thanks mr west and old fart, also do you think the plant can hack it as im doing this, this late?


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 25, 2010)

@ mr west- how many tops do you have at toping at 4th node?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

If the plant is healhty it should be able to hack pretty much anything you throw at it. You can snap stems right off and selotape them back on for them to heal and keep growing.

As to how many tops, well it's simply how many tops are left after cutting. If you top it, and you can see that there are 4 good equal sized stems growing out beneath where you topped,. then chances are those 4 stems are going to grow inot tops. If there are six, then six. The aim of topping alter on in it's veg, is that by that point, the stems beneath the topping site will be fairly uniform in size.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> mc purp- did it smell like an atomic blast of fruit berries? I have never smelled anything like this before.


mine was a grapey kind of smell, i had to toss them though cuz they hermied at 3-4 weeks flower. sounds like it smells very good though.



nas2007 said:


> hey boys. i hope one of you boys can help us out, i want to top my plant for 2 to 4 tops. i heard i should top after 5th node. so the plant can take the toping is that right?
> any way i want to top now and wondering wich node to cut one for good results keeping in my im a first time grower. p.s the plant is on its 6 node just growing
> should i cut at number 1 or 2 or higher
> thanks
> View attachment 1177388


i would top at the second, it always gave me 4-6 main tops. and it is the UB says to top for 4 main colas. you should look it up its called uncle bens topping for 2-4 main colas very good info


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> @ mr west- how many tops do you have at toping at 4th node?


most times i get 4 good tops and sometime i get more if my fim works , u can always use lst to kep them all the same hight.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 25, 2010)

Whodat, fine looking lady for being so young. Endless, no it is not organic...and I'm not convinced all organic is the way to go. DST, very nice looking young pup. Integra, thank you. tip top, I use htg's digital ballasts. I have them sitting on top of my 'stuff' cabinet on little cedar blocks which sit on top of a piece of 3/4 plywood. Digital Greenhouse is the name of them, quiet and cool. I've had them for about a year or so and also use the growbright lamps...both with fine results. No buzz, no vibration at all.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 25, 2010)

mr west, had a fine day today at the course, shot an 88 after not hitting the ball for almost a year. A few pars, one birdie, one double and one triple bogey.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 25, 2010)

nas, the fourth node would give you about ten tops if the bottom branches grow up to the canopy. Topping is very subjective, it just depends on where you want to do it. You can also supercrop your plant to keep it's height down and give the other branches a chance to catch up to the top. Look at what DST did to his dogs, that is supercropping.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mr west, had a fine day today at the course, shot an 88 after not hitting the ball for almost a year. A few pars, one birdie, one double and one triple bogey.


Not too bad for the front nine, what did you do on the back nine?


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 25, 2010)

I smoked weed on the back nine...well on the front nine too. I want to thank those who made it possible for these little babies to find their way into my grow room, thank you one and all.

Some are self explanatory the others are white widow and grape ape. The white widown and trainwrecks and the d-og, which can be read as Puff the Magic Dragon, came up tuesday, wednesday and thursday of this week, the casey jones, og18 and headband came up thursday and friday of last week, they will be my mothers.

Edit...if you notice, the closest grape ape is the one that the root coiled in the pot before breaking ground, she's doing fine.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 25, 2010)

When do most of you top or fim your plants? I just recently chopped a Jack Herer that I topped after her 3rd node and she gave me about 40g wet. She is part of my first grow and I was anxious to start 12/12. I just put in a Rocklock that I have topped and vegged for 2 months in a 2 gallon pot, has anyone grown this strain? I've seen some threads on here with ppl getting hermies from this strain...


----------



## bajafox (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry, should have included pics, here is my Jack Herer from seed and my 3rd harvest from my first grow. I got impatient and cut her early to start a new plant 

Great thread!! Glad to be part of the 600w club, even though my tent only recommends 300w, lol


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll try anything once, hahaha....


whodatnation said:


> you fart on your ballests? It seems to work for you so im gonna give it a try.


 
you could just bend that sucker right over and you wuill instantly have loads of colas withouth having to take anything off.....

easiest would be at number 2 I think as well....or go for a fim, I done that on some of my DOGS this time around.


nas2007 said:


> hey boys. i hope one of you boys can help us out, i want to top my plant for 2 to 4 tops. i heard i should top after 5th node. so the plant can take the toping is that right?
> 
> any way i want to top now and wondering wich node to cut one for good results keeping in my im a first time grower. p.s the plant is on its 6 node just growing
> 
> ...


Nice little pictorial Mr West.

HeadsUp, the Casey looks like it's coming along great (as does the HB)

Good stuff folks, wake and bake time.

Laters,

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mr west, had a fine day today at the course, shot an 88 after not hitting the ball for almost a year. A few pars, one birdie, one double and one triple bogey.


Ive been playing for 12 months with the wrong clubs lmao. I have just bought some cavety back irons now as i had a set of blades irons wha=ich are very hard to hit well. Gonna play my first game with them tomorrow mornings lol. We play better ball so that means 2 ppll play thier combined best shots agains two other ppl, last time I played this we hit an 88 aswell and i managed a birdy putt on the 14th


----------



## themadgrower (Sep 26, 2010)

Those plants look nice guys


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Sorry, should have included pics, here is my Jack Herer from seed and my 3rd harvest from my first grow. I got inpatient and cut her early to start a new plant
> 
> Great thread!! Glad to be part of the 600w club, even though my tent only recommends 300w, lol


Good stuff Baja mate.....you and your tent are always welcome here lad!!


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

themadgrower said:


> Those plants look nice guys


Thanks Mad, we try our best.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

You guys and your 18 hole golfing days. Us simple southern folk play pitch and putt


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 26, 2010)

@ DST
would i get more yield by bending it and having more tops, rather then just toping it


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 26, 2010)

My Dog is looking a bit droopy not sure if its the Leafs being to heavy or what





My Querkle Roots look really Brown im not sure if its the GH/Liquid Karma/Cal Mag or if its root rot i put some Hygrozime and H202 in my water hopefully that helps














Blueberry Dwarf


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 26, 2010)

mr west, blades? You must be a pro, I wouldn't dream of trying to play blades. I have cavity backs and they are much easier to hit. They are perimeter weighted so off hits won't feel like it does when you hit a blade. Enjoy the new clubs and good luck.

Bajafox, nice lookin' bud Jack gave ya'.

The casey jones, headband and og18 are all doing nicely and the d-og, puff the magic dragon, is also doing nicely. The first three will be repotted today into twenty ounce cups for another couple of weeks before going into their final home to become mothes.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

UGGGHHHHH.....The Wonderful Game of 'Goof'.......My shoulder still hurts from playing 3 weeks ago.....damn I'm getting old.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

so once I upload to imageshack.us how to I get the pick to my post......sorry for the dumb question.......I feel like a dumbass


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

heres one of 7 of my cheesus day 44 of veg just hit 20" in height topped useing uncle bens methhod!

letme know what you think peeps.....View attachment 1178506


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2010)

nice bull terrier , and plants


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice bull terrier , and plants


cheers m8...she is a pain in the arse at times haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> so once I upload to imageshack.us how to I get the pick to my post......sorry for the dumb question.......I feel like a dumbass


Once it's uploaded, click on the picture until it's big, imageshack will make it that it's still a picture within their fancy layout and such, right click on the image and click copy image url, and then paste that url into the image box when posting


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Once it's uploaded, click on the picture until it's big, imageshack will make it that it's still a picture within their fancy layout and such, right click on the image and click copy image url, and then paste that url into the image box when posting


kk.....im feeling lucky...be on the lookout for nuggs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

I still dont think this is right........I give up....feeling pretty dumb this morning http://img580.imageshack.us/i/dscf0706.jpg/


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

nope...oh well it's a start!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

I clicked on your link and then right clicked on the image, clicked view image, and the true image url is then displayed in the adress bar at top. Then just place this inbetween the two image tags. You'll get there eventually 

Looking nice, it's a touch small (the picture that is) but is that about 4 weeks left?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

That is end of week 5flower.....vegd for 4wks....BLZ BUD....Seedism claims its a 10week strain


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

lefreq said:


> heres one of 7 of my cheesus day 44 of veg just hit 20" in height topped useing uncle bens methhod!
> 
> letme know what you think peeps.....View attachment 1178506


 I like your pup.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is another...... http://img691.imageshack.us/f/dscf0717be.jpg/


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

I use IE...is that why when I rightclick I am not seeing view image....it says show picture...but wont let me click on it.....IDK....I know this isnt a forum for learning how to post pics but I appreciate your help.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

some more..... http://img833.imageshack.us/f/dscf0720h.jpg/ http://img571.imageshack.us/i/dscf0719d.jpg/


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

What can i say, internet explorer is a pile of pooo, get on firefox or chrome or something, infinitely better  Image shack is designed to try and stop you diretly linking images, they try and make it so that anything you post hotlinks back to their sight when clicked, firefox allows you to view justthe image, none of the imageshack site. I Would post that pic up in large for you but fuck me, i'm on a full HD screen and it's mooohassive, imagine how it woudl look for the rest of the folk on their laptops and such. The green room certainly looks damned nice though


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

Fk...forgot to resize.....oh well....so Firefox huh...everyone keeps saying that.....I think I will convert today.....thanks abunch bro....you've been a big help....dont think I would of gotten this far without you.....LOL......I've been trying to figure out how to post pics since becoming a member like almost two years ago(this isnt my first screenname on RIU)....I hate my Dell


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

dangledo said:


> I like your pup.


hey cheers dangledo shes not a pup anymore thats an old pic saying that think ill go find a new one lol 

yours is gorgeous! are you us or uk?

ps wtf wrong with my plant hahahaha


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

well.....now using firefox.......we'll see what this does for me.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

this is for all who have the bull terriers down as vicious or nasty haha


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2010)

awwwww.... cute baby. lol, keep posting pics of babies and doggies and we'll never pay attention to your plants, ha.

EDIT: I took a look and I like your plant. Very healthy looking. What is Cheesus anyhow?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

lefreq said:


> View attachment 1178735this is for all who have the bull terriers down as vicious or nasty hahaView attachment 1178734


 so so true. my girlfriend is flipping out over that pic, she thinks its so cute (me too).
Im in the U.S. Your plant looks fine, maybe could use more space for roots. Cheese and godbud? Nice, been looking into cheisel, possibly cheesus.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 26, 2010)

heres a couple shots of my 600w grow at the end of week 3 flower


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

hahaha babys and dogs


----------



## bajafox (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm using google chrome, never had any issues with it yet. (cross fingers)



DST said:


> Good stuff Baja mate.....you and your tent are always welcome here lad!!


Thanks DST, great thread, I was part of the 400w club for about 3 weeks before I picked up my 600 watter  Can't wait to contribute some more, I should have some G13 buds ready in a few days 



Heads Up said:


> Bajafox, nice lookin' bud Jack gave ya'.


Thanks, Jack gave them to me personally (well not really...haha) I had been smoking Jack Herer for almost 2 months as my day time smoke, finally in a small tiny half gram nug or so 4 little seeds popped out, all germed, 3 survived and 2 made it to flowering. I vegged this one (JH3) for a month before 12/12, the other one, JH1, vegged for 2 months and I can already tell she is going to be special, half way into flowering she's twice as fat as JH3  Those seeds are the reason I started growing, that and I was bored as fuck, lol

I've smoked some Casey Jones before, it was a really good clean high, wish I could grow it


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> awwwww.... cute baby. lol, keep posting pics of babies and doggies and we'll never pay attention to your plants, ha.
> 
> EDIT: I took a look and I like your plant. Very healthy looking. What is Cheesus anyhow?


haha cheers cheeus is big buddhas new strain its big buddha cheese x bc bud depot godbud


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 26, 2010)

lefreq said:


> View attachment 1178735this is for all who have the bull terriers down as vicious or nasty hahaView attachment 1178734


very nice dog, and cute baby. ive always wanted one of those dogs. alot of people see them as vicious along with pitbulls, but my pit is scary lookin and only a big lover but mean when he has to be and he loves kids. its the owners that give them a bad name


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

dangledo said:


> . Your plant looks fine, maybe could use more space for roots. Cheese and godbud? Nice, been looking into cheisel, possibly cheesus.


yeah thats it big buddha cheese x godbud do you really think i need bigger pots there 11ltr they have only been in them about 3 weeks i was thinkin they would do to finish in????


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> very nice dog, and cute baby. ive always wanted one of those dogs. alot of people see them as vicious along with pitbulls, but my pit is scary lookin and only a big lover but mean when he has to be and he loves kids. its the owners that give them a bad name


you got it... they look mean but she really is soft as shit well unless ya hurt my lil man then she would prob flip the fuck out hahaha very loyal dogs will die for there owners and family which is why they had such a reputable name in the fighting pits they only did it cuz there owners told them to eh......

is this the E.B.T forum or the 600 one hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2010)

600 stands for pets, golf, family, friends, music, jokes, stories, and of course growing herb, along with other plants. I think there was once something about using 600w lights too, not sure on that one, lol.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

lefreq said:


> yeah thats it big buddha cheese x godbud do you really think i need bigger pots there 11ltr they have only been in them about 3 weeks i was thinkin they would do to finish in????


 Dont really need them, it really doesnt hurt though. I use a gallon for every week of veg, not counting seedling. Just my opinion. your plants really do look great though. Im glad I caught your post about bubble cheese, not worth it eh? 

anyway, since ive only posted on 400watt page and I use two, figured you guys might not mind. here is white russian just before harvest. close to 14oz from those two plants. I run a perpetual harvest.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

Think I got it




"Three homeless......Fuck Yeah"...Eric Cartman


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

"Oh the places you'll go"


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks for rep tiptoptoker. right back at ya!!


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

evening all, busy this sunday evening/afternoon...does nobody go to church anymore.....oops, mentioned the religious topic (about the only thing we should probably not discuss on this thread, haha)

love the baby dog pictures, although after being at a 1 year old's birthday today...I think I had my fill, hehe. I think dogs and kids are a great combo, I just wish my mum had been an animal lover....and not a fur lover....

Big welcome to lefreq, dangledo, littlegrower2004, and trynagrowsomeshyt (sorry lad, forgot to welcome you before), great to have you all aboard....and we have fairly loose rules here about lights so no frets, as long as yer bud is frosty naebody minds here!

Peace to you all my bru's.

DST

p.s bloody cold here, shitting myself for my outdoor girl. Think it's heater time in the greenhouse!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> very nice dog, and cute baby. ive always wanted one of those dogs. alot of people see them as vicious along with pitbulls, but my pit is scary lookin and only a big lover but mean when he has to be and he loves kids. its the owners that give them a bad name


totally agree with you McP 150%, its environment that conditions any living thing, ffs we as growers know that!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

Man, within just the past 3 or 4 days i've now decided it's officially winter. I've been having togot bed in joggers and t-shirt, can't physically sleep atm because of the chill, tad woried about my DWC water sitting at 13 degrees overnight, might need a water heater or 5


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Man, within just the past 3 or 4 days i've now decided it's officially winter. I've been having togot bed in joggers and t-shirt, can't physically sleep atm because of the chill, tad woried about my DWC water sitting at 13 degrees overnight, might need a water heater or 5


yer not wrong there lad, i was out cycling today and my extremities were very cold!!!


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Im glad I caught your post about bubble cheese, not worth it eh?
> 
> .


not unless ya willing to grow some out to find a decent mother then take loadsa clones i prefer growing from seed at the minute as only have the one grow space.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 26, 2010)

hey, just wanted to show you boys how the toping went, toped them about 4 hours ago

sourcream looks like 4-6 tops going to tie her down abit afters its recovers the toping,
View attachment 1179012View attachment 1179010

sharksbreath, if you look at the big fan leaves, the begining of it looks abit funny, what could have coused that?
View attachment 1179009View attachment 1179015

blueberry looks like 2 tops, hase the same problem like the sharksbreath about the leaves,
View attachment 1179007View attachment 1179013

plus ill be getting a 600w mh next week cant wait to put them under that!!

any comments on the topping will be most appreciated!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

my last grow.....GHSC White Widow on left and GHSC White Rhino on the right.......both were great and grew really easy!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn pages and pages to catch up to haha. Looking good everybody. Hey D I think we aught to put roger up for adoption again for our obviously sound members who havent got him yet. Show riu whos the club of clubs haha. 

Not much new on my fronts. Putting down some killer hours working. Im actually looking forward to sitting on my ass this winter with you guys haha. The cave is about to get its final overhaul in the next few days. And my outdoor girls are nearing harvest. Last check i had 8 purps and 1 lemon skunk. Hamburger hill i got some dinky purps. But its all bud and im about run out lol. I smoke like a burnt clutch haha. 

DST your outdoor headbands are picture perfect bru. They belong on the cover of a hightimes mag. 

Headsup got a nice lineup going. Lots to play with. 

Well off for a puff and some football. Peace 1BMM


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> DST your outdoor headbands are picture perfect bru. They belong on the cover of a hightimes mag.


Fk hightimes.....way better mags out there than that one.....I've found the best grow mags are the ones that don't even relate to the plant we love to grow. But yes.....beautiful plants D.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 26, 2010)

1BMM.....your old avatar..............every time I saw it...the gorilla reminded me of a local fast food joint I have around my area.......If so you'll know what I mean.....just curious. But nice stonework.....wanna come build me a retaining wall????


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you masonman, couldn't have done it without you. All the babies got transplanted today. I could barely get the casey jones, og18 and headband x cali-o out of their little cups they were so root bound, so I transplanted them all before the others gave me the same trouble.

Welcome to the six hundred to all the new peoples, nice pics guys.

I guess it's time for my once every month or so waxing of what the six hundred is...and what's it's not. Let's start with the not first, it's shorter. The six hundred is not a negative place, it is not a competition and it is not like any other thread on RIU.

What it is, well that's harder to describe, let's start by saying it's a brotherhood, a collection of people from all over the green earth trying to make it greener. It's a place to share whatever you feel like sharing. It's a place to ask and learn, discuss opinions, methods of doing things and always with courtesy to your brothers in the six hundred, we're a little short on sisters. The six hundred to me is as good as it gets to somewhere that feels like home as soon as you step in. I don't know how many months I've been posting on here but I feel like I actually know some of the folks even though I've never met them. We seem to have high ideals along with a good dose of integrity and honesty. All the things my soul searches for in everyday life but rarely finds. Here the communication is smooth and easy as it should be amongst friends and I do consider the folks of the six hundred my friends, some just more special than others, the lottery winners, ya'll know who you are. Anyway for me the six hundred is a place of sanctuary where I can go to refresh my mind and soul.

Peace and pay it forward.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 26, 2010)

nas, the kids look very healthy after their topping, they look like they should have no problem recovering and should do well. It looks like you gave them plenty of time to develop a nice root system before the topping which should also help them. Good job in my humble opinion.

And DST, sorry my man, your outdoor girls look beautiful, sorry about the change in your weather, it's still hot as blue blazes here.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks 1BMM and HeadsUp, the Headband is so frosty, I think I could get some nice bud from that! The big CaliO X HB is not going to yield great, neither is Oscar, the weather has just got the better of them, unless they pack on the weight in the last few weeks...I was looking at the space outside of my cab and considering just throwing up a big screen with panda sheeting and a 400w that I've got lying around, (an ante growing room) I've got just under 3 metres in height so I think I can get the big Cali O in....just not really ideal either. Ach man, lesson learned for next years outdoor. force them into 12/12. I was going to build a frame and get sheeting to cover them as well, just didn't bother.....ce la vié.

"Time for bed, Zebedee said"

DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 26, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> my last grow.....GHSC White Widow on left and GHSC White Rhino on the right.......both were great and grew really easy!!!!


 To this date Greenhouse White Rhino is one of the best strains I have grown and smoked personally. Mine was grown organically outdoors. I plan on growing it again some time to see what I can do with her indoors. 6 oz off 1 plant dry outdoors, and that was taken 3 weeks early because the farmers harvested their crops early. And we all know how a plant swells up in the last 3 weeks, could have been looking at 2-3 times that weight. But even at 44 days flowering she would put you on the couch, or to sleep if you smoked too much.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 26, 2010)

And speaking of smoking and growing...or is it growing and smoking? Outdoor is chiming in with White Rhino from GHS, I'll second GHS, my best strain was from them, Arjan's Haze #1, followed by DNA's Sour Cream.

What say you six hundred? What has been your favorite couple/few strains that you've grown/smoked?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 26, 2010)

I wanted to report about the smart pots I've been using, they're great. I chopped my outdoor seed bearer yesterday and the roots were amazing. Best root cluster I've had with a container. I just pulled the whole plant out of the pot, it came out in one ball filled with roots unlike most containers where they just circle the bottom after a while. There was no circling at all, the roots grow into the side of the container and then branch out into finer feeding roots. The whole pot was filled with roots from top to bottom.

Here's a link that explains them...

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SPO310&AC=1


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> And speaking of smoking and growing...or is it growing and smoking? Outdoor is chiming in with White Rhino from GHS, I'll second GHS, my best strain was from them, Arjan's Haze #1, followed by DNA's Sour Cream.
> 
> What say you six hundred? What has been your favorite couple/few strains that you've grown/smoked?


The best stuff I ever smoked (that I grew) was Purple Kush. But I only got 2.5 ounces of it, so I'm not sure I would say it was my favorite to grow. I really enjoyed growing and smoking Casey Jones. Had a nice structure and yeild to it. I loved the smell, taste, and high as well.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

I think as far as smoking I would have to say the OG Kush. As far as growing I would agree with Jig, the Casey is such a nice plant to grow, vigourous as hell, lovely plants, and bud structure, amazing smell and for me (a quick finisher.)


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

for smoke id have to say psychosis is my fave. As far as fave plant to grow well hmmm, well the ones with least problems tend to be seed plants but as for strain errrrrrr pass.

EDIT: ooo ooo ooo i remembered mandalas safari mix was a dream to grow if not a bit of a monster lol


----------



## lefreq (Sep 27, 2010)

best smoke i would say was triple X which is an old cutting only strain from the biker gang the outlaws dont know if any of u us people have heard of it? strongest shit i ever smoked but only yielded 3 quarters and it was vegged for 6 weeks,

best to grow has to be powerplant for me had 9 oz off each plant indoors did 2 of them a couple of years ago both had a 28" main cola 1 was 4.5 oz and the other was 5 never had a plant like it since was a bit piney tasting and not that strong just a pleasure to grow!


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

interesting that you said Power Plant was a pleasure to grow.....that's basically the commerical weed of Amsterdam, all the coffeeshops try and fob PP off as something else...which is a shame. It's also used in crosses believe it or not due to its vgour....it's a shame as a lot of crosses on the market are basically done with PP. Good yielder, like you say, not that strong though.

I heard that DNA are selling OG number18 clones in Amsterdam, but no one wants to buy them as they do not yield enough. That's the shame about growers here, they do it mostly for selling to coffeeshops which rules out low yielding but stronger medicinal weeds in some cases.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2010)

Woop woop woop. That's the 600w dual spectrum installed and running  That thing is bright, my vision is still a bit purple.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2010)

So far, my favorite has been extrema, with killing fields a close second. However, there is a sativa queen (killing field/jack herer) in bloom that I have big hopes for.


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 27, 2010)

lefreq said:


> best smoke i would say was triple X which is an old cutting only strain from the biker gang the outlaws dont know if any of u us people have heard of it? strongest shit i ever smoked but only yielded 3 quarters and it was vegged for 6 weeks,
> 
> best to grow has to be powerplant for me had 9 oz off each plant indoors did 2 of them a couple of years ago both had a 28" main cola 1 was 4.5 oz and the other was 5 never had a plant like it since was a bit piney tasting and not that strong just a pleasure to grow!


i was getting PPP for a long time awhile ago i loved it huge fat nugs, and i loved the piney taste, it was very natural to me, but you say yours wasnt very strong, mine was a fucking knock out to smoke, it wasnt the strongest but it was pretty dam strong down here in oregon


----------



## lefreq (Sep 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i was getting PPP for a long time awhile ago i loved it huge fat nugs, and i loved the piney taste, it was very natural to me, but you say yours wasnt very strong, mine was a fucking knock out to smoke, it wasnt the strongest but it was pretty dam strong down here in oregon


in not sayin it was shit like if that was all i cropped at that time i would have probably loved it but had 1 chronic and 2 g-pong same time and they were both well fruity and proper heavy stone so i sold most the PP


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is my G13 that my wife named Delilah, so far she is my pride and joy. I'm guilty of neglecting a few other plants (bagseed) because she got most of my TLC  I've cloned her and given some to friends, so far she's probably had at least a dozen babies, all were given away for free, the same way I got her 

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 27, 2010)

Bajafox, nice. I particularly like the giving the babies away free part, nothing like paying it forward. A tip of the hat to you.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 27, 2010)

cof, it's all your fault I ordered some beans from Sannie. If you hadn't mentioned extrema and killing fields I would have been OK, instead I ended up ordering them and hericules. Like I need them at all. I find your tastes are so much in line with mine I couldn't go wrong ordering them.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 27, 2010)

some badboy nugs there baja!! not bein funny or anythin but where r all her fan leaves have u just removed for last few days??


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2010)

looking real good baja. Nice buds you got on that thing.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 27, 2010)

ok boys the big dady is here MAGNUM XXXL! I GOT A 600W MH IN THERE AND IM LOVING IT NO HEAT WHATS SO EVER!!
got a 6" 520cfm fan on it, im bludy loving!

here is the reflector and the 600w mh. i can put my hand right under the glas and cant bearly feel any heet whats so ever. the light is spreading nice and evenly. also tryd the 600 hps on it and same again no heat and nice light spread.
View attachment 1181192View attachment 1181194View attachment 1181195View attachment 1181190

View attachment 1181191

got some fresh cool air comming in from sout side, from my old 4"fan. the temps are lovly in there. got a sheeting on the incoming air so no pest get in 
View attachment 1181189View attachment 1181193


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Bajafox, nice. I particularly like the giving the babies away free part, nothing like paying it forward. A tip of the hat to you.


thank you Heads up. I'm not a religious person but I do believe in giving back, even when you don't have anything to give  



jigfresh said:


> looking real good baja. Nice buds you got on that thing.


Thank you  I've been caring for her for almost 5 months and it's finally time to enjoy her (when she dries and cures of course, lol)


----------



## lefreq (Sep 27, 2010)

heres a pic of my 5 cheesus and 2 bubble cheese this pic is about 2 and a half weeks old but +rep for whoever can pick out the 2 bubble!!


----------



## bajafox (Sep 27, 2010)

lefreq said:


> some badboy nugs there baja!! not bein funny or anythin but where r all her fan leaves have u just removed for last few days??


I am probably the first n00b grower in history that waited too long, lol. She wasn't near as dense as I was hoping she'd be so I kept waiting, and waiting, and waiting. All her fan leave's kept falling off on their own, that is what she looked like today after all her fan leave's fell off... Her daughter is a week into flower, I'm gonna try and do better if I can


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 27, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> 1BMM.....your old avatar..............every time I saw it...the gorilla reminded me of a local fast food joint I have around my area.......If so you'll know what I mean.....just curious. But nice stonework.....wanna come build me a retaining wall????


Haha not sure where that would be Endls. That gorilla was on the moisture barrier called gorilla wrap. I just couldn't resist snapping a pic of it. Sorry Endls im booked solid for the rest of the year or id love to build you a retaining wall. Its nice being busy but damned im ready for a break in the action haha. What did you have in mind. And without giving out to much info what region are u from?. 



Heads Up said:


> Thank you masonman, couldn't have done it without you. All the babies got transplanted today. I could barely get the casey jones, og18 and headband x cali-o out of their little cups they were so root bound, so I transplanted them all before the others gave me the same trouble.
> 
> Welcome to the six hundred to all the new peoples, nice pics guys.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more headsup. A fine group of peeps in here. And the atmosphere is always pleasant. Good job everbody for being well COOL. 



DST said:


> Thanks 1BMM and HeadsUp, the Headband is so frosty, I think I could get some nice bud from that! The big CaliO X HB is not going to yield great, neither is Oscar, the weather has just got the better of them, unless they pack on the weight in the last few weeks...I was looking at the space outside of my cab and considering just throwing up a big screen with panda sheeting and a 400w that I've got lying around, (an ante growing room) I've got just under 3 metres in height so I think I can get the big Cali O in....just not really ideal either. Ach man, lesson learned for next years outdoor. force them into 12/12. I was going to build a frame and get sheeting to cover them as well, just didn't bother.....ce la vié.
> 
> "Time for bed, Zebedee said"
> 
> DST


Hope that big momma fits for you D. 



Heads Up said:


> And speaking of smoking and growing...or is it growing and smoking? Outdoor is chiming in with White Rhino from GHS, I'll second GHS, my best strain was from them, Arjan's Haze #1, followed by DNA's Sour Cream.
> 
> What say you six hundred? What has been your favorite couple/few strains that you've grown/smoked?


So far my own weed hasn't been the best ive ever smoked sadly. But as for the ones i have grown and liked, Im going to say the white widow. I love that nutty flavor it gives off. And also packs a punch. Sadly my Sour Cream bean didn't crack. Was looking forward to that one. It just sank to the bottom of the ole shot glass and lay there. It happens from time to time. 



Heads Up said:


> I wanted to report about the smart pots I've been using, they're great. I chopped my outdoor seed bearer yesterday and the roots were amazing. Best root cluster I've had with a container. I just pulled the whole plant out of the pot, it came out in one ball filled with roots unlike most containers where they just circle the bottom after a while. There was no circling at all, the roots grow into the side of the container and then branch out into finer feeding roots. The whole pot was filled with roots from top to bottom.
> 
> Here's a link that explains them...
> 
> http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SPO310&AC=1


Been eyeballing them pots for a minute. Cool stuff HU



lefreq said:


> best smoke i would say was triple X which is an old cutting only strain from the biker gang the outlaws dont know if any of u us people have heard of it? strongest shit i ever smoked but only yielded 3 quarters and it was vegged for 6 weeks,
> 
> best to grow has to be powerplant for me had 9 oz off each plant indoors did 2 of them a couple of years ago both had a 28" main cola 1 was 4.5 oz and the other was 5 never had a plant like it since was a bit piney tasting and not that strong just a pleasure to grow!


Never heard of triple X but have heard of the outlaws. They run around here too.



DST said:


> interesting that you said Power Plant was a pleasure to grow.....that's basically the commerical weed of Amsterdam, all the coffeeshops try and fob PP off as something else...which is a shame. It's also used in crosses believe it or not due to its vgour....it's a shame as a lot of crosses on the market are basically done with PP. Good yielder, like you say, not that strong though.
> 
> I heard that DNA are selling OG number18 clones in Amsterdam, but no one wants to buy them as they do not yield enough. That's the shame about growers here, they do it mostly for selling to coffeeshops which rules out low yielding but stronger medicinal weeds in some cases.


Thats interesting DST. Do the local amsterdam people prefer the coffee shop weed or is it more for the tourist travelers and such?.



nas2007 said:


> ok boys the big dady is here MAGNUM XXXL! I GOT A 600W MH IN THERE AND IM LOVING IT NO HEAT WHATS SO EVER!!
> got a 6" 520cfm fan on it, im bludy loving!
> 
> here is the reflector and the 600w mh. i can put my hand right under the glas and cant bearly feel any heet whats so ever. the light is spreading nice and evenly. also tryd the 600 hps on it and same again no heat and nice light spread.
> ...


Nice looking setup there nas. Ready for some action ayy


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> My Dog is looking a bit droopy not sure if its the Leafs being to heavy or what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm i think i got ignored here any comments on my Dog or my Querk roots????????


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2010)

bajafox,
Beautiful colas, you passed buds a l-o-n-g time ago.

Heads Up
Speaking of extremas. Here are some of the ladies currently in bloom at day 32.
This plant will make a great scrog and loves the nutes. I'm feeding them a 'hot'
mixture that is 50% stronger than normal and they are thriving.


I just received the new edition of Ed Rosenthal's _Marijuana Growers Handbook_
and am thoroughly enjoying it. I had his original book in the 70's that has been my basis for growing and _highly_ recommend it. Note the new signature.


 
cof

View attachment 1181621View attachment 1181620View attachment 1181623View attachment 1181616View attachment 1181625View attachment 1181613View attachment 1181614

sorry hotsauce, I don't know anything about hydro.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Umm i think i got ignored here any comments on my Dog or my Querk roots????????


I just didn't want to say anything, but sinse you asked... those roots look like shit. I hope they get better.

Lefreq... I think the bubles are the ones at 11o'clock and 7o'clock.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I just didn't want to say anything, but sinse you asked... those roots look like shit. I hope they get better.
> 
> Lefreq... I think the bubles are the ones at 11o'clock and 7o'clock.


Thats what i was thinking Jig. It kind of looks like Root Rot but im not sure. Should i cut off the dark roots i figure it will stunt growth for a week or so?
Or should i trying soaking the roots in some Hygrozime or H202???


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I just didn't want to say anything, but sinse you asked... those roots look like shit. I hope they get better.
> 
> Lefreq... I think the bubles are the ones at 11o'clock and 7o'clock.


I'm still lol and trying to explain to my nine year old why.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 27, 2010)

Cof i love the new sig.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 27, 2010)

Hotsauce im not a hydro smart guy just yet. Ive done my fair share of homework and i know that you typically would expect to see white roots. Are you adding H2o2 to your solution?. Just one thing off the top of my head that could cause root burn. Or maybe its just bad lighting?. Keep chomping at the bit HS. its all a learning experience.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 27, 2010)

Wasn't Ed rosenthal the real life guy in the movie casino or am i just really baked haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thats what i was thinking Jig. It kind of looks like Root Rot but im not sure. Should i cut off the dark roots i figure it will stunt growth for a week or so?
> Or should i trying soaking the roots in some Hygrozime or H202???


see if adding that stuff to the rez does anything, then chop them off if not. Shouldn't stunt it that long either if you do cut.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2010)

Thought I would share a couple of the funny things I've heard through comments on my youtube videos lately. One guy says that only people who don't know how to grow have plants with tight node spacing. Says I should quit growing. Another guy keeps insisting that strains have nothing to do with yeilds.

I try to tell them what's up and it just Reminds me of that saying: Arguing on the internet is like competing in the special olympics.... even if you win, you're still retarded. lol


----------



## alex420cali (Sep 27, 2010)

14 autoflowers Purple Jems under 600 watt HPS
plus check out this cool sprinkler photo.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 27, 2010)

some one posted a link for a seed directory or seed finder can you post again if you still have it or anyone know the site


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2010)

***HOTSAUSE***
Hey HS I'v never grown hydro but have read that the liquid karma can make the roots brown, If it were me I would add some h2o2 in the res at the proper amounts and maybe see if I could replace the liquid karma with something ells. How much air are you pumping in your res? hope it works out.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Lefreq... I think the bubles are the ones at 11o'clock and 7o'clock.


 
haha nope!


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

lefreq said:


> haha nope!


Can we have a pic with lights off, Lefreq otherwise I am just guessing since they are all very HPS shiney, lol. So if it were me and being logical I would say either the two at the front, or the two at the back.

Hotsause our ignored soldier, sorry lad I even thought about what I was typing about your DOG having droopy leaves. Don't worry, that's how the leaves tend to look, they are more hangers than prayers.

Jig, thank you, your wit and humour gave me a reet goog giggle this morning....as did this guys thread Hairs turning brown, but bud/flower doesn't look fully developed???? It's the way he start talking about the hairs turning brown, then everyone is, show us a pic then....and then he posts the pic, ahahahaha. Shame, I was surprised a lot more people didn't crap on the guy (that seems to be the RIU way...) Which leads me onto Jigs last funny statement about arguing on the internet, funny stuff mate.

1BMM, re your question about coffeeshops, I guess most people who visit the Dam love the coffeeshops because whatever weed they buy will get them smashed. Seasoned smokers tend to have to look a bit harder, and pay a bit more....sometimes you can be lucky (there is a fresh batch in) and sometimes you ca get the bottom of the bag. As I mentioned before, depends on yer Donald Duck, the coffeeshops can only have 500gram on site, most have quite a selection of weeds and hashes, so they are limited to what they can hold of each flavour....so they have runners who have to re-stock the places every day. If the runners get stopped by police they get arrested...how twisted is that!!! It's all a BIG GREY AREA, haha.

cof, I like the new signature, Ed is spot on with that one... I also have a new sig...(oh, and the extrema looks lush)

Alex, everyone seems to have a clone bubbler thingy made from a tote.....I feel left out! Perhaps I will make one some day.

Hey peeps, have a good un.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 28, 2010)

cof, thanks for turning me on to Sannies, my order that I placed last night has shipped, looking forward to trying the extrema. Jigfresh, I came across a signature on here that I thought was funny.

Never argue with an idiot, they'll beat you with experience every time.

Here ya' go mcpurple....

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/


----------



## lefreq (Sep 28, 2010)

there the 2 smaller ones center and middle right


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 28, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hotsauce im not a hydro smart guy just yet. Ive done my fair share of homework and i know that you typically would expect to see white roots. Are you adding H2o2 to your solution?. Just one thing off the top of my head that could cause root burn. Or maybe its just bad lighting?. Keep chomping at the bit HS. its all a learning experience.


 Maby it is root burn i have been adding H202 but at a low amount i have a 8 Gallons of water and i usually only put around 5-6 ML



jigfresh said:


> see if adding that stuff to the rez does anything, then chop them off if not. Shouldn't stunt it that long either if you do cut.


 I have been adding H202 my whole grow At first i added 6 ML in my 8 Gal Tote



whodatnation said:


> ***HOTSAUSE***
> Hey HS I'v never grown hydro but have read that the liquid karma can make the roots brown, If it were me I would add some h2o2 in the res at the proper amounts and maybe see if I could replace the liquid karma with something ells. How much air are you pumping in your res? hope it works out.


It might be the karma. I have 4 air stones not sure the specs of my pump anymore its been a while since i bought it but i think i have plenty of air. Ill get this thing figured out one way or another


Edit: And after looking this morning my dog roots that are touching the water are turning brown so i think its Either my Micro, Liquid Karma, Or H202 Burning my Roots


----------



## tallybuddy (Sep 28, 2010)

hey guys i had just bought a 600 watt digital grow light and im growing 2 plants bubba kush and church now i was wonderin whats a safe height to let them grow before there to tall and dont get suffecient light now the church is 49 in tall in week 3 of flower is that to tall


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 28, 2010)

tallybuddy said:


> hey guys i had just bought a 600 watt digital grow light and im growing 2 plants bubba kush and church now i was wonderin whats a safe height to let them grow before there to tall and dont get suffecient light now the church is 49 in tall in week 3 of flower is that to tall


thats over 4ft! inside i think that it may be too tall. you can clean up bottom growth to allow the top to grow fat nugs or clean off some fan leaves to allow light to penetrate deeper. dont be worried about removing fan leaves, the plants has many more leaves to survive from.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2010)

DST said:


> as did this guys thread Hairs turning brown, but bud/flower doesn't look fully developed???? It's the way he start talking about the hairs turning brown, then everyone is, show us a pic then....and then he posts the pic, ahahahaha. Shame, I was surprised a lot more people didn't crap on the guy (that seems to be the RIU way...) Which leads me onto Jigs last funny statement about arguing on the internet, funny stuff mate.


HAHAHAHHAH.... oh man. Kinda hard to beleive that guy is serious. Too funny mate. What is he getting at. And why on earth would you dry out a male plant anyways... much less inside your grow space. LOL...He said it doesn't have that 'dank smell'.... HAHAHAHA.

Great laugh. Gave my wife a good chuckle too. She asked "What's wrong with pot heads.... How come I know more about growing pot than they do?" LOL


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> HAHAHAHHAH.... oh man. Kinda hard to beleive that guy is serious. Too funny mate. What is he getting at. And why on earth would you dry out a male plant anyways... much less inside your grow space. LOL...He said it doesn't have that 'dank smell'.... HAHAHAHA.
> 
> Great laugh. Gave my wife a good chuckle too. She asked "What's wrong with pot heads.... How come I know more about growing pot than they do?" LOL


Hahaha, in a lot of cases that does not surprise me...after all if you have a modocum of common sense you can grow any plant....I am still laughing thinking about it, just oo much for my sides to handle.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> bajafox,
> Beautiful colas, you passed buds a l-o-n-g time ago.


Thanks, I'm still a n00b IMO. I had no idea when to cut her, kept staring at her trichs but with my 30x I couldn't really tell, I'm getting a 100x+ for my next plant.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 28, 2010)

View attachment 1182699View attachment 1182698View attachment 1182697


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

tallybuddy said:


> hey guys i had just bought a 600 watt digital grow light and im growing 2 plants bubba kush and church now i was wonderin whats a safe height to let them grow before there to tall and dont get suffecient light now the church is 49 in tall in week 3 of flower is that to tall


to tall, mabye try to lst next time if you do 2 plants again and try to make them4 feet wide instead, and mabye 1-2 ft tall


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 28, 2010)

Whatcha' got there lefreq? Looks interesting, really fat stems and healthy looking plants.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 28, 2010)

5 CHEESUS 2 BUBBLE CHEESE! not doin to bad are they lookin forward to the next few weeks havent really given much nutes in veg just some 3.5-3.5-3.5 at half strength for 3 weeks........ hoping there going to suck up all this 30 pounds per 100ml canna boost and bloom nutes and give me a couple of spliffs to last me over crimbo eh hahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2010)

Day 23- 12/12
Sup people!? One of my bulbs finally died on me, 3 years I had this hortilux! probably should have replaced it a long time ago and am now wondering how much it effected my last yeild... I got one more bulb in there that has been used for probably 3 or 4 grows so I should prob switch it out too... I just cant bring myself to throw them away, wish I could donate them to a grower in need.
The new bulb I got is "Digilux" 600w hps built specifically for digital ballast
with 95,000 lumens this bad boy is bright! we will see what it can do.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

I average 2 grows per bulb. you do end up with a few bulbs, but you can also give em away to peeps who are a bit less fussy I suppose.

Nice looking stuff lefreq, and whodat, not a bad display for a dying bulb my friend!!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Day 23- 12/12
> Sup people!? One of my bulbs finally died on me, 3 years I had this hortilux! probably should have replaced it a long time ago and am now wondering how much it effected my last yeild... I got one more bulb in there that has been used for probably 3 or 4 grows so I should prob switch it out too... I just cant bring myself to throw them away, wish I could donate them to a grower in need.
> The new bulb I got is "Digilux" 600w hps built specifically for digital ballast
> with 95,000 lumens this bad boy is bright! we will see what it can do.


plants are lookin good, and i just keep my extra bulbs just in case the ones i am using blow out or something, always good to have spares.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Ground floor

Mezzanine

Top floor is still empty, so kinda looks like this.................




Exactly, nothing to see.

Have a good day, evening, 

night night,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 28, 2010)

lefreq said:


> 5 CHEESUS 2 BUBBLE CHEESE! not doin to bad are they lookin forward to the next few weeks havent really given much nutes in veg just some 3.5-3.5-3.5 at half strength for 3 weeks........ hoping there going to suck up all this 30 pounds per 100ml canna boost and bloom nutes and give me a couple of spliffs to last me over crimbo eh hahaha


I like to go light on the nutes also...the girls look very good, nice and healthy. Good luck, looks like you are going to get some nice bud.



whodatnation said:


> Day 23- 12/12
> Sup people!? One of my bulbs finally died on me, 3 years I had this hortilux! probably should have replaced it a long time ago and am now wondering how much it effected my last yeild... I got one more bulb in there that has been used for probably 3 or 4 grows so I should prob switch it out too... I just cant bring myself to throw them away, wish I could donate them to a grower in need.
> The new bulb I got is "Digilux" 600w hps built specifically for digital ballast
> with 95,000 lumens this bad boy is bright! we will see what it can do.


Where did you get the lamp? Your girls look great, looking forward to watching them grow over the next several weeks.

I'm thinkin' I should get about seven thousand hours out of a lamp? No?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 28, 2010)

Day 28 of 12/12 and I need to take some pictures. Had my fan fall on top of my white russian and knock into a few others.I felt sick. Thank the cannabis gods that nothing broke, strong plants , didnt break, just bent over, had to pull it back up and get all the branches back into place. Oh yeah the SAD had a bent branch, basically a top, but I made a splint out of two plastic fork handles and some garden tape (the thin green plastic stuff). Everything is looking frosty as hell . Last watering was just water, I just dont like to feed everytime. Thats just me, something I have always done. Kind of like a mini flush from time to time. Make sure shit runs through the bottom a good bit, then the next time give them a good feeding again. The plants seem to like it. Gave them 2 1/2 teaspoons of Tiger Bloom last feeding, which puts ppms at 750-800 ppms. I think I will do 1 1/2 tiger and 1/2 big bloom next time. See where that puts the ppms, if its 800 or below I will use it. Should be, I always do a test gallon to see how things work out with the mix before mixing up all the others. I do each individually. So far this grow I have been able to feed everything the same thing with no problems. Nothing in my tent seems to be picky at all, which is nice. They smell sooo fucking good. Black Jack, earlier I rubbed a trichome coated stem to a leaf earlier and my fingers smelled like I stuck my nose in a bag of gummy bears. White Russian, Wembley, and Violator Kush, all smell fruity, kind of like fruity pebbles cereal, but all different in their own way at the same time, very interesting. Coletrain, the sativa heavy bitch that she is, just smells like a classic dank weed smell, is the best I can put it. MK Ultra is sweet and funky, so is the SAD, just both in their own ways. Sour Kush, well now that I think about it I need to give her a rub and see how she smells. Chronic smells like itself. Ha ha, i dont know, its amazing to me that everyone of these plants smell different from the next, even with some of their similarities, not one of them is exactly the same smell wise. I will never get tired of discovering new pot smells. Some of these I have smelled before, a few I have never smelled in my life, to be honest though its not going to be nearly my biggest harvest, it will be one of my most pleasing, just because of the variety I will have in the end, usually I run 1-2 strains outdoors, I have 11 going now. Cant wait to harvest. Pictures soon as possible. Take it easy Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 28, 2010)

lefreq said:


> View attachment 1182699View attachment 1182698View attachment 1182697


 Are those all topped? I will probably be doing less plants, with some topping my next run.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 28, 2010)

My weekly update. I'm figuring ten days to chop day. Today they got just water and will get no more nutes and one more watering with molasses and gravity until finish. The baby is my d-og, puff the magic dragon is her name.

Enjoy.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 28, 2010)

The three big ones will be two weeks on thursday, they will be my mother plants, the d-og is a week today, the others will be a week old tomorrow. The weather is supposed to start cooling off tomorrow and we will finally be seeing some upper sixties at night with daytime lows in the low eighties. I hope to pull my tent out of my room very soon and get the babies going in there under 20/4, they have been under 24/0 since birth.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 28, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> My weekly update. I'm figuring ten days to chop day. Today they got just water and will get no more nutes and one more watering with molasses and gravity until finish. The baby is my d-og, puff the magic dragon is her name.
> 
> Enjoy.


how did you keep these babys to short? till how tall did you veg em for and how long?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking damn good Heads Up......damn good.....are those all D-OG in flower???? If so I will definitely be contacting the MAN to see what we can do!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 28, 2010)

Headsup nice big colas going there. Impresive buddage for such stout plants. Are you flowering all the lil yins aswell?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 28, 2010)

HU
Lookings Nice i cant wait till that time comes back around for me. Sorry to hear about the fan falling at least everything made it
I have 1 little piece of my Hash left and everything from my first run is gone  Never again shall i not have at least 1 Plant in Flowering. My Dogs leafs are so big and Broad its ridiculous im wondering if its a Male but only time will tell. Maby a Dog x Ice Grapefruit coming soon 
Pay day is Thursday so ill be getting a 2 Bulb T5 to put in my veg room. My Current 4 Bulb t5 Isn't covering everything so that should do the trick i wish i would have just got a 6 Bulb to start out with... Live and learn


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah...all I have is a bowl of widow and a bowl of rhino....harvest in about 2 weeks....woo hoo


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 28, 2010)

Last harvest White widow


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 28, 2010)

heads up- is that all under a single 600w? big round baseball size nugs!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I was close to harvest, Id say a good 5 weeks on some, 6 on others, and who fn knows on the coletrain, everyone I have seen has been mostly indica, which it is supposed to be, and I get the super silver haze leaning phenotype. Dont get me wrong I will grow her out to her full potential, just I dont have to like it. Its going to be a long one Im sure. I will have new girls going in for flower by the time she is done I think. Im hoping something I have finishes faster than 5 more weeks. Since today is the 28 I switched to 12/12 on the first so 8pm was the end of the last day of week 4. I would be very happy to get a strain that finishes in 8 weeks, less would be even better, but I know they are not as common.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Ground floor
> 
> Mezzanine
> 
> ...


wow this looks great DST, i think its the first time ive seen you new setup. how many plants you got in theri


----------



## bajafox (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea, great set up DST

I would love to try something like that if I had the space. How tall is the room? (sorry if posted already)


----------



## lefreq (Sep 29, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Are those all topped? I will probably be doing less plants, with some topping my next run.


yeah they are all topped but one was topped with convetional 5th node and rest were uncle bens method at second node in the last pics its front right!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 29, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> how did you keep these babys to short? till how tall did you veg em for and how long?


They were vegged for five weeks, the two on the right in the grow bag were vegged for four weeks. I supercropped them along the main stem and used smaller containers than normal. They are in two gallon smart pots, usually I use three gallon trash cans.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Looking damn good Heads Up......damn good.....are those all D-OG in flower???? If so I will definitely be contacting the MAN to see what we can do!!!


No, they are not all dogs, the only d-og is the close-up of the baby dog.



1badmasonman said:


> Headsup nice big colas going there. Impresive buddage for such stout plants. Are you flowering all the lil yins aswell?



No flower for the small ones. Instead of keeping the lights in my closet burning all night I stick them under the red light in the evenings and then back into the closet under blue light during the day when my big lights are off.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 29, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> heads up- is that all under a single 600w? big round baseball size nugs!


Welcome littlegrower. No, it's not a single light, there are two lights in there.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 29, 2010)

Outdoorindica, after growing for about a year and a half now, I'm collecting flavors more than anything. It all seems pretty much the same to me at this point as far as a high goes, the biggest difference I notice is the flavor. One of my co-workers was rushed to the hospital one friday night about two months or so ago. He had a bunch of tests done to see what was wrong, a mild heart attack they said. Before he left one of the doctors came in to talk to him, he thought they were going to tell him he had to stay, instead the doc says to him, we did a lot of tests on you, your THC level in your blood is sky high. I think with that information, my prices just went up. The point, it all feels the same to me unless it's a sativa with a soaring head high and since I don't grow that much sativa, I collect flavors.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> wow this looks great DST, i think its the first time ive seen you new setup. how many plants you got in theri


cheers buddy, a few, hahaha



bajafox said:


> Yea, great set up DST
> 
> I would love to try something like that if I had the space. How tall is the room? (sorry if posted already)


Just under 2m 70 cm.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

2 meters 70 :O do you make use of all tuat height? I'd need a step ladder and i'm 6'2"

What kind of footprint is it, i've been thinking about this style of grow for a while due to the lack of access in my cab, but as it is, my light never goes past half the height of the cab so i am wasting a touch of space.

Have to say, when you're running a room full of DWC buckets and the neighbour wakes you up to tell their roof is leaking badly, heart attack moment, luckily was just a joint in a pipe that needed a bit of work on.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 29, 2010)

heads up- thanks for the reply and the welcome. i thought it may have been two lights or a single one on a light mover. either way its looks real good with some BIG nugs. those smart pots look pretty good as well!

DST- how do your plants not get light bleached? so of mine are well over a foot away but yet still have lots of yellow bleaching...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- how do your plants not get light bleached? so of mine are well over a foot away but yet still have lots of yellow bleaching...


That's weird. I ran a 1000w last time and had buds within 8 inches of my bulb with no bleaching. There was one tiny spot of it, and that was about 6 inches from the outside of the bulb. I did however have things in a homemade cool tube... maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh Mr. DST. i was wandering around and i came across your "600 CLUB", and i was wondering how , oh how could i be priviledged enough to join your extra ordinary club. Im only on my first "600 WATT" grow so i really dont know what to expect as far as an increase in yields. but i was only using three 400's before,(btw from12/06 to 3/10 ive had 57 harvest)so i imagined that it was time to step up to the 600's, and im hoping that there will a marked increase in yeild. any info on expected yields would be greatly appreciated, thanks.
Also, FUCK, you guys got some sexy looking buds, all of yous do. man i wanted to turn down the lights and get sexy with _myself_, but then i remembered, im at work.....................so i'll just email the pics to myself and get busy tonight.LOL.
But any tips, tricks, or advice would be more than welcome.
So hey Mr. DST if you could clue me in on how to join your exclusive club, i would be honored.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> Oh Mr. DST. i was wandering around and i came across your "600 CLUB", and i was wondering how , oh how could i be priviledged enough to join your extra ordinary club. Im only on my first "600 WATT" grow so i really dont know what to expect as far as an increase in yields. but i was only using three 400's before,(btw from12/06 to 3/10 ive had 57 harvest)so i imagined that it was time to step up to the 600's, and im hoping that there will a marked increase in yeild. any info on expected yields would be greatly appreciated, thanks.
> Also, FUCK, you guys got some sexy looking buds, all of yous do. man i wanted to turn down the lights and get sexy with _myself_, but then i remembered, im at work.....................so i'll just email the pics to myself and get busy tonight.LOL.
> But any tips, tricks, or advice would be more than welcome.
> So hey Mr. DST if you could clue me in on how to join your exclusive club, i would be honored.
> ...


Welcome Aboard! Pictures of previous grows are welcome too.


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Outdoorindica, after growing for about a year and a half now, I'm collecting flavors more than anything. It all seems pretty much the same to me at this point as far as a high goes, the biggest difference I notice is the flavor. One of my co-workers was rushed to the hospital one friday night about two months or so ago. He had a bunch of tests done to see what was wrong, a mild heart attack they said. Before he left one of the doctors came in to talk to him, he thought they were going to tell him he had to stay, instead the doc says to him, we did a lot of tests on you, your THC level in your blood is sky high. I think with that information, my prices just went up. The point, it all feels the same to me unless it's a sativa with a soaring head high and since I don't grow that much sativa, I collect flavors.


 Im pretty sure I will have 11 different flavors in the end, havnt reached baskin robins levels yet but, one day. As far as high goes, Ive had some very different ones. Some that just make you a statue, some that slow you down, but you can still function, some that are all head (which I dont like, cause they dont work for nausea for me), some with that make you want to laugh and hang out with people buzz, there are a lot of different buzzes, but I think there are more different flavors than buzz types. From apples to shit, the range is nuts for a single plant type (cannabis), I know there are sub types. You dont find those statue type buzzes much these days as its increasingly more difficult to get something that is actually 100% indica.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> Oh Mr. DST. i was wandering around and i came across your "600 CLUB", and i was wondering how , oh how could i be priviledged enough to join your extra ordinary club. Im only on my first "600 WATT" grow so i really dont know what to expect as far as an increase in yields. but i was only using three 400's before,(btw from12/06 to 3/10 ive had 57 harvest)so i imagined that it was time to step up to the 600's, and im hoping that there will a marked increase in yeild. any info on expected yields would be greatly appreciated, thanks.
> Also, FUCK, you guys got some sexy looking buds, all of yous do. man i wanted to turn down the lights and get sexy with _myself_, but then i remembered, im at work.....................so i'll just email the pics to myself and get busy tonight.LOL.
> But any tips, tricks, or advice would be more than welcome.
> So hey Mr. DST if you could clue me in on how to join your exclusive club, i would be honored.
> ...


 LOL too funny!!! I think your gonna love your new 600 and I guess for now the only tip I could give you is just keep your light a little farther away then you would a 400w... Wow 57 harvest!!! you got me beat by about 53 lol. Lets see some pics


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Im pretty sure I will have 11 different flavors in the end, havnt reached baskin robins levels yet but, one day. As far as high goes, Ive had some very different ones. Some that just make you a statue, some that slow you down, but you can still function, some that are all head (which I dont like, cause they dont work for nausea for me), some with that make you want to laugh and hang out with people buzz, there are a lot of different buzzes, but I think there are more different flavors than buzz types. From apples to shit, the range is nuts for a single plant type (cannabis), I know there are sub types. You dont find those statue type buzzes much these days as its increasingly more difficult to get something that is actually 100% indica.


 
im looking for one that is all in the head, somewhat psycadellic if possible. i mean a"REALLY SOARING HIGH". i know that it would most likely be a sativa, although ive heard some indica hybrids are nice that way too. i just hate to have to wait as long as it takes some good sativas to finish. but never the less, that's what im looking for, thats what i want. any suggestions?
thanks in advance.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2010)

Zen Master

I have two possible suggestions; killing fields (12 weeks) and extrema (8 to 9 weeks)
The killing field is stabilized as to two distinct pheno's while the extrema is a f-1 and the pheno's have a wider range. Either one will make a good product.


cof


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> LOL too funny!!! I think your gonna love your new 600 and I guess for now the only tip I could give you is just keep your light a little farther away then you would a 400w... Wow 57 harvest!!! you got me beat by about 53 lol. Lets see some pics


 
thanks man, when i switch to coco and saw how easy it was, i wanted to make sure i kept a steady supply of smoke. so about every two weeks i would cut about seven or eight clones, then a little later on i read Al B. Fuct's thread on a perpetual harvest and realized that i was kinda doing the same thing, just on a pee-wee league level, and i stepped things up, so yea since then every two weeks ive had "SOMETHING" finishing,minus the little hurdles that we all deal with, and with the exception of the past few months it would probably be way more than that. ill tell you this though, i really had gotten used to making my own stash of "quality" smoke. the prices nowadays are ridiculous, and its not that great. $450-$500 for what someone is "SAYING" is kush is outrageous,.........AND ITS NOT THAT GREAT!!!!! so since about Feb. ive just been smoking regular stuff. alot of regular stuff. really been missing that one bowl action. as far as pics go i really dont post too many of them, but check my journal got a few good ones in there, post #81 in particular. i really only like to put up pics for a journal or something like that, or something im REALLY proud of. and seeing that im using these 600's for the first time, ill probably be doing some pic posting to the extreme. be easy bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome Zen Master. May I suggest Arjan's Haze #1. Sadly she is gone, nothing but a memory, but a good memory. I lst'd her and got four ounces dry grown in a three gallon container.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 29, 2010)

Zen, I'll be trying Al B. Fuct's get a harvest every two weeks method of growing as soon as my two week old mothers have grown up enough, I figure another month. I have nine days left until chopping day. It's finally cooled off enough for me to take my tent out of my grow room and put my babies in there. Friday night they are going into the tent. It's still rather warm today and will be tomorrow too but then it cools off, so friday night it is. Once I put them in the tent I'll reduce the light schedule to 20/4. I started growing for the same reason, too much money for shit weed and taking the chance of getting busted on the street. I built a twelve site cloner and with three mothers I should have more than enough cuttings to take a dozen clones every two weeks. I plan on having no more than twenty four plants under each light. All I want to do is grow a lollipop on a stick so I'm using half gallon grow bags to start and if they are not big enough will switch over to gallon grow bags. My mothers will be kept in two gallon smart pots. I only need it to last four or five months until the heat of florida sets in again. I'm trying to build enough of a stash to not have to grow in the heat of the summer here, july, august and september.

Maybe I'll do a sativa grow with one light during the summer?

Killing Fields sound awful good to me cof.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 29, 2010)

can some one post a link to the Al B fucts harvest thread, i used the searc bar but the thing is such a piece of shit and never works the right way for me


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

Don't ever bother wasting your time with the forums search bar, as well, um, it's a waste of your time  If you ever need to search rollitup just use google, 75% of the time google will throw you a RIU link if it's weed related search, if not, just add rollitup.org to the search query


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Zen, I'll be trying Al B. Fuct's get a harvest every two weeks method of growing as soon as my two week old mothers have grown up enough, I figure another month. I have nine days left until chopping day. It's finally cooled off enough for me to take my tent out of my grow room and put my babies in there. Friday night they are going into the tent. It's still rather warm today and will be tomorrow too but then it cools off, so friday night it is. Once I put them in the tent I'll reduce the light schedule to 20/4. I started growing for the same reason, too much money for shit weed and taking the chance of getting busted on the street. I built a twelve site cloner and with three mothers I should have more than enough cuttings to take a dozen clones every two weeks. I plan on having no more than twenty four plants under each light. All I want to do is grow a lollipop on a stick so I'm using half gallon grow bags to start and if they are not big enough will switch over to gallon grow bags. My mothers will be kept in two gallon smart pots. I only need it to last four or five months until the heat of florida sets in again. I'm trying to build enough of a stash to not have to grow in the heat of the summer here, july, august and september.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a sativa grow with one light during the summer?
> 
> Killing Fields sound awful good to me cof.


 
man i hear you. here in texas we have high temps pretty much from like the begining of may till about end of sept, middle of oct.,every other two years it may go into november. thats why i got me a tent, and set it up now. because i dont want to stop production when it starts geting hot to set the tent up.but yea man, perpetual in my opinion is the best way to go if you are a constant, or heavy smoker, and especially if you are commercial. i just like the idea of something, anything coming up every two weeks. the only drawback is that every other weekend you are kinda busy, but its worth it......to me, ya know.
as far as grow style i love to top now. usually at about three or four nodes, usually four though. it also so helps at those times that you either dont have a mother, or are in between mothers, no pun intended. i just let em veg out and before i switch them to the sodium light i just take one or two cuttings from each one. so if i have ten clones vegging with three to four nodes i know that i will have ten to fifteen cuttings going into the clone area when everything shifts to the next stage. but ill tell you this once you start, and you see that you wont have to wait that looong two, possibly three months a pop, you wont go back. but thats just my opinion. i have two lights on top of four screens, with 18 pots under each screen, so every other weekend i am going to very busy. right now i have about 46 going. a mix of some northern lights(indica and sativa pheno) and my blue venom. i want to do a Power Kush perpetual journal next, got me one growing now, and as much as i want to flower it, im just using it to make me some mothers, ive topped it so thats one out the way and its got about four nodes so that will be about four more clones from her and then ill flower her. so untill then im growing everything i got out so i can start with nothing in the room but the kush and maybe one of each of what i have going now. oh yea im kinda long winded guys, so my post get long sometimes, again no pun intended.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> can some one post a link to the Al B fucts harvest thread, i used the searc bar but the thing is such a piece of shit and never works the right way for me


 
*Get a harvest every 2 weeks*

*A batch of clones in rockwool*

Al B. FAQt 


i saved these when he left the site, my suggestion is that everbody that sees this to do the same. they are all awesome threads. and it goes way, way past the perpetual thing as far as useful information goes. Al was a very special type of person, very unselfish with his time, very eager to help, and always answered everybody's post questions. but you'll see when you check them out.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html
> 
> Don't ever bother wasting your time with the forums search bar, as well, um, it's a waste of your time  If you ever need to search rollitup just use google, 75% of the time google will throw you a RIU link if it's weed related search, if not, just add rollitup.org to the search query


thanks triple T


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's the thing for me zen, I don't want to be tied to my grow all the time nor do I want a shitload of plants in my house. You live in texas, you know about the heat and you know the southern bible belt kind of frowns on our little hobby. I should actually keep it under twenty five plants, anything over and it's do not pass go, do not collect two hundred dollars, they have no choice, you're going to jail, that's the law here. I'm not a commercial grower nor do I ever intend to become one, this is a labor of love for me and also to not have to buy crap off the streets. I'm more into sharing what I grow. I'm not against covering the cost of the grow, but I don't do it to make money. I had a partner but things kind of went sour so I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel and I was not prepared. Like the good boy scout I never was, from here on out, I'll be prepared to depend on me to keep me in smoke. I have a two week into flower clone of an og18 x skunk going and also nine other plants that will be under 12/12 in another week or less while I wait for my prospective mothers to mature. I am more of a sativa person myself, love the head highs, I guess that makes my sickness mental since I only grow medical herb...well it's my medicine. I have quite the collection of sativa beans going, jock horror, malawi 99, laughing buddha, super silver haze, neville's haze, hawaiian snow, sour cream and soon, killing fields, oh, I do have one bean of the killing fields but I'm waiting for sannie to send more. I also have some morning glory...as you can see, I do like the sativas.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm not a commercial grower nor do I ever intend to become one, this is a labor of love for me and also to not have to buy crap off the streets. I'm more into sharing what I grow. I'm not against covering the cost of the grow, but I don't do it to make money. =quote]
> 
> 
> 
> "well played my friend, well played".


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2010)

Ive posted in the 400 watt, but was done with 2, 400's. Is this double posting? shoot me if so. Here is some rhino from a while back. she turned out frosty as could be, but put you to sleep asap! def for the insomniac.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 29, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- how do your plants not get light bleached? so of mine are well over a foot away but yet still have lots of yellow bleaching...


That isn't shit....DST's setup is perfect...It's all about airflow....Google "Roto-Grow" if you think that's bad.Fk'n crazy shit!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2010)

Liquid lumens


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 29, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> That's weird. I ran a 1000w last time and had buds within 8 inches of my bulb with no bleaching. There was one tiny spot of it, and that was about 6 inches from the outside of the bulb. I did however have things in a homemade cool tube... maybe that makes a difference.


ive got a 440cfm 6in high output canfan and A/C, so my light and room is plenty cool. my temps get down to 63F and havent gotten over 83F in the past 3 months. some of mine are getting real bleached, to the point that the top calyxs are white/yellow... also when i move the light higher one of my hangers doesnt connect right and cant hold one side. so now its set to an even height and some have to suffer for now. might have to use a screen next time around.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2010)

This is the fourth grow vertical for me, and I have only had a tiny bit of bleaching in the past, or singed colas when a fat plant has fallen into the light. I also have the option to tie back as I can hang a screen down each section quite easily. So it doesn't worry me at this moment.

ZEN, an old school poster in my very first thread. Welcome!

I met my 3rd 600 RIU member today, and smoked some mighty fine weed! Thanks Mr West!

Take it easy guys, night. 

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2010)

I had planted 12 regular seeds being three each of four varieties and upon flowering I got 6 boys and 6 girls. What's odd is that there were three girls of the same variety-as in no boys and one girl each of the other three varieties. These are motarebel's seeds and it's my first time with his products, so it's a learning game, but so far they have been easy to grow. They are just starting to flower as in maybe 10 days of 12/12 so I will post pics as they come available.

 
cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey peeps whats good. Just got my captain cave man veg cab semi operational and snapped afew pics of the vegging Doggies.

[youtube]kxj0Mn3KcWA[/youtube]

0


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I met my 3rd 600 RIU member today, and smoked some mighty fine weed! Thanks Mr West!DST


Now that's what I'm talking about....two people who enjoy growing...meeting up to smoke some dank and share tips and shoot the shit .....the hobby we love isn't something you really talk to co-workers about........I work construction...It's just me and another guy 5 days, 40 hrs a week.....you have no idea(I'm sure you do) how bad I just want to tell the world when harvest time comes around.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 29, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey peeps whats good. Just got my captain cave man veg cab semi operational and snapped afew pics of the vegging Doggies.
> 
> [youtube]kxj0Mn3KcWA[/youtube]
> 
> 0


Mason your Dog 1 looks the same as mine BIG BROAD leaves mine is growing like crazy


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 29, 2010)

BLZ BUD at the start of week 8....was pumping nutes up to 1000-1200ppm the last few waterings to get every last drop of goodness.....Use General Hydroponics full line up=3 part Flora Series,Floralicious Plus,Florablend,Liquid Koolbloom,and just a shot of Diamond Nector......Had a significant amount of leaf burn but the buds weren't affected(except for swellage)....prob gonna back off on the high nutes next run...BLZ didn't like it too much....run like half strength....Doing a little flush tonight then a light dose of nutes next week then final flush.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 29, 2010)

a few more


The Headbands 1&2 also my clones from the cloning tutorial in recovery mode after gettin wilted under the first day of the vertical room.
coming along ok. Going to transplant the yins in the cups and 4" pots this weekend and add a 600 agromax veg bulb and get these ladies rockin. finally all utility inspectins cleared and my cave is on constrution mode again.


The bare bones veg cab

And a few of the flowering ladies in the vert room




A few are getting close. going to make this room my mega veg room/breeding room as i cant run much juice at all in here. A damn shame too. Its nice and handy to tend.

Thatsh all for now my friends. Have agood night. peace 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2010)

1bmm

Your garden is looking very good.

Here are my pups
View attachment 1185099View attachment 1185097

I needed to make a lot of clones and resorted to my old tried and true method.
These are lasagna pans with lids from wally world-2 for $3
View attachment 1185101View attachment 1185100
Who says cloning needs to be expensive?


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks cof your ladies are looking fabulous aswell. I thought you were bubble cloning? Is it not working for you cof?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2010)

1bmm
re the bubble cloner. I had one out of twelve survive after 3 weeks and i needed to make a lot of clones quickly-as 34 now and more to come shortly, so i went with what has been working sucessfully for me. I'll try the bubbler again later.


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 29, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Zen Master
> 
> I have two possible suggestions; killing fields (12 weeks) and extrema (8 to 9 weeks)
> The killing field is stabilized as to two distinct pheno's while the extrema is a f-1 and the pheno's have a wider range. Either one will make a good product.
> ...


 Sannies Killing Kush, if you get the Killing Fields phenotype is supposed to be a 9 weeker, but killer in both aspects of body and head high. I am more than likely getting the Herijuana and the Extrema, I think Ive decided on those two, and the Killing Kush as my freebie pack. I worry about the extrema yield though, most of the ones I have seen dont look to be that great of yielders, I have seen exceptions but most are on the smaller side.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 29, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> 
> Your garden is looking very good.
> 
> ...


 Basically the same thing Im going to do when I start to clone. I see no need for anything to be more complicated than it has to be. Cut, trim, shave a bit of skin off the stem, dip in rooting gel, insert into rockwool, wet, spray through out the day. Simple and works damn near every time. They usually root pretty fast too.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2010)

Outdoorindica

My first grows with the extrema had small yields, but later grows from clones of the same plant have been 50% larger. The way the plant develops makes it perfect for scrog. This is the plant I'm making so many clones from. She's pissed because I have her in such a small container-3 liter.

View attachment 1185244


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Outdoorindica
> 
> My first grows with the extrema had small yields, but later grows from clones of the same plant have been 50% larger. The way the plant develops makes it perfect for scrog. This is the plant I'm making so many clones from. She's pissed because I have her in such a small container-3 liter.
> 
> ...


she does look very unhappy


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2010)

1BMM I love the ply wood veg container you built there, very nice. Are you gonna put any kind of reflective material or paint on the inside? So the cave is back in action for a while YAY!! Your new room is also looking killer. Hows that starwars a/c unit working for ya? Im sure that new room you built is pretty air tight  have you thought about maybe using some bottled co2?


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Here's the thing for me zen, I don't want to be tied to my grow all the time nor do I want a shitload of plants in my house. You live in texas, you know about the heat and you know the southern bible belt kind of frowns on our little hobby. I should actually keep it under twenty five plants, anything over and it's do not pass go, do not collect two hundred dollars, they have no choice, you're going to jail, that's the law here. I'm not a commercial grower nor do I ever intend to become one, this is a labor of love for me and also to not have to buy crap off the streets. I'm more into sharing what I grow. I'm not against covering the cost of the grow, but I don't do it to make money. I had a partner but things kind of went sour so I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel and I was not prepared. Like the good boy scout I never was, from here on out, I'll be prepared to depend on me to keep me in smoke. I have a two week into flower clone of an og18 x skunk going and also nine other plants that will be under 12/12 in another week or less while I wait for my prospective mothers to mature. I am more of a sativa person myself, love the head highs, I guess that makes my sickness mental since I only grow medical herb...well it's my medicine. I have quite the collection of sativa beans going, jock horror, malawi 99, laughing buddha, super silver haze, neville's haze, hawaiian snow, sour cream and soon, killing fields, oh, I do have one bean of the killing fields but I'm waiting for sannie to send more. I also have some morning glory...as you can see, I do like the sativas.


easy heads up, u good?

whats the best haze u've done? nevills?






Lemon Haze (SLH?) Basking in the 600mh






Bonkers Auto - ready in 5 weeks this sat? yeah right lol

greeting fellow rodger's 

fingerez


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 30, 2010)

Masonman, looking good, whatcha' got in your veg cab for light? Fingerez, my best has been arjan's haze, I have yet to grow the super silver haze, neville's haze or hawaiian snow. I wanted some experience growing sativas before I grew what I considered to be the big three. I plan on using them in a scrog grow.

I screwed myself but good. My plant that was outdoors and full of seeds, I plan on using the whole thing to make hash. Well it's been in my closet hanging to dry, unfortunately there were caterpillars on the plant and they descended onto my babies, casey jones is in the trash along with a grape ape. I went over them real good last night and hope I found all the little critters on them. They are immediately going into twelve twelve from here and a new batch of mothers will be started in my tent this weekend. The thing that pisses me off, I know better than to bring an outside plant indoors into my grow room, so I hung it up in my closet without any thought that it might infect my babies.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman, looking good, whatcha' got in your veg cab for light? Fingerez, my best has been arjan's haze, I have yet to grow the super silver haze, neville's haze or hawaiian snow. I wanted some experience growing sativas before I grew what I considered to be the big three. I plan on using them in a scrog grow.
> 
> I screwed myself but good. My plant that was outdoors and full of seeds, I plan on using the whole thing to make hash. Well it's been in my closet hanging to dry, unfortunately there were caterpillars on the plant and they descended onto my babies, casey jones is in the trash along with a grape ape. I went over them real good last night and hope I found all the little critters on them. They are immediately going into twelve twelve from here and a new batch of mothers will be started in my tent this weekend. The thing that pisses me off, I know better than to bring an outside plant indoors into my grow room, so I hung it up in my closet without any thought that it might infect my babies.


thanks bro i've heard that nevilles is supposed 2 be good. the super lemon haze is a cross of ssh and lemon skunk, i think thats what i've got and its beautiful 

sorry 2 hear about the critters mate


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 30, 2010)

Big Update in my Journal go check me out. 
Everything is running smoothly In both my Veg and Flowering room i know my Babies want more light soon enough.....Today is the start of my weekend  Anyway here is a few pics their are a lot more in my journal
DOG










Blue Dwarf looking very lovely besides the leaves lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 30, 2010)

Jig that sounds pretty shitty. I went so far to kkep my OD buds away from my ID buds that I bought two seperate drying racks. I dont deal with caterpillars too much, but there are 1000 bugs around here that seem to love herb, and even after trimming the shit out of the OD im still afraid some critter could end up in my ID (possibly costing me money).

I took my J1 down to a collective and was stoked at how stoked they were. I have gotten compliments before on my ID, but thats hydro and it always looks great. But to get a bunch of dudes that look at herb allllll day drooling over my OD, that felt good. The J1 (aka Jack Herer) is by far the most potent smelling bud I have ever grown...no I take that back...best I have ever smelled. Not trying to toot my own horn, but *BEEP BEEP*. It came out almost as dense as my ID Platinum OG (probably me least dense ID bud), and the collective workers passed the bag around with big eyes and nostrils. They would pass it around and say "Thats outdoor...no seriously, thats outdoor". I think one cat didnt belive me or thought I added some sort of sweetener to it. My brother was in the lobby, and one of the owners took my herb out there (i never let anyone walk away with my bud before paying unless I trust them as much as this collective...they actually forgot half their order and I went back in and made it right...i could have made out) and showed it to the receptionist. My brother said the owner was shitting himself.

So its been raining for the past two days, and I had to tie up most of the plants yesterday. Lightning struck the ground no more then 50 Yards away from me and my brother (I think he almost pissed himself). It didnt look like a lightning bolt, the whole valley we were in just filled with an amazing white light. My brother had his back to it, and he thought it hit on top of us. I had a front row seat for the great electric light show. And the noise that thing put off....wow...im getting goose bumps just trying to think of how to describe that. It crackled like the earth itself was splitting open. So ive been busy with my OD, and then in 2 days my ID will be ready. Its been a trimming party for the last week, and we have atleast another week ahead of us. I could get more hands to help, but Im a stickler for beautifully trimmed buds, and dont like telling my friends they suck at trimming. So thats what is going down in my neck of the woods, hope all is well with my fellow 600 clubbers.

Thanks for the rep HU. Keep spreading that love.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2010)

DST said:


> I met my 3rd 600 RIU member today, and smoked some mighty fine weed! Thanks Mr West!
> 
> 
> DST


Mate that was cool as new shoes to see ya and have a smoke. It was worth saving that bit of bud jus to see someone else who grows and enjoyys weed smoke my shit lol. Shame i didnt have any nice dry psycho or cheese to share with ya, mind u that might of made the drive back a bit scary lol.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 30, 2010)

hey mr west, DST, your both pretty veteran pot growers have either of you encountered grafting before as in tried it or seen it done?? i just found out about it a couple of days ago and keep having thoughts of multi strain plants lol like a cheese, blue cheese, cheesus , and bubble cheese and just keep it for a mother! 

what do you think? i might just give it a blast for a lil experiment LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;QGhWLaTopL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

lefreq said:


> hey mr west, DST, your both pretty veteran pot growers have either of you encountered grafting before as in tried it or seen it done?? i just found out about it a couple of days ago and keep having thoughts of multi strain plants lol like a cheese, blue cheese, cheesus , and bubble cheese and just keep it for a mother!
> 
> what do you think? i might just give it a blast for a lil experiment LOL


ive read alot about it and it seems that if you graft to strains that it will only still be one strain and that is what ever you used as the top part of the plant, i think cloning is a better way to go, but this is just what i read. so i could be wrong


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 30, 2010)

I often wondered what would happen if you grafted one plant to another, Whodat posted the link to the answer.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

kinda like what i had said the strain put on stays the same and no difference in strain mixing, great idea for mother plants though it would save alot of room.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> Mate that was cool as new shoes to see ya and have a smoke. It was worth saving that bit of bud jus to see someone else who grows and enjoyys weed smoke my shit lol. Shame i didnt have any nice dry psycho or cheese to share with ya, mind u that might of made the drive back a bit scary lol.


The way you guys talk on here I thought for sure you knew each other? mr west, is there a finer feeling than seeing a friend enjoy the fruits of your labor of love?

More bad news, we won't be going to amsterdam tomorrow guys, I didn't hit the lottery last night. Maybe we can leave sunday after saturday night's drawing?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 30, 2010)

On a more serious note. How many plants will it take to fill a scrog two foot wide and four feet long? Question two, in said space, which is a tent, is it best do ya' think to go with a cool tube? I have a four foot four tube t-5 in there now that I could use for the entire grow but that is hard to do with two six hundreds sitting around. I'm thinking of next summer, april here, and what is the best way to try to not have killer electric bills and still have a decent harvest coming in rather than nothing for four months. For some reason or other having a four hundred dollar a month electric bill rubs me the wrong way just like buying shit street weed. I feel like I'm being ripped off.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> The way you guys talk on here I thought for sure you knew each other? mr west, is there a finer feeling than seeing a friend enjoy the fruits of your labor of love?
> 
> More bad news, we won't be going to amsterdam tomorrow guys, I didn't hit the lottery last night. Maybe we can leave sunday after saturday night's drawing?


Sure is a good feeling, ill keep doing the lotto too lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd say 1 plant per square foot. So 8. Really depends on how long you want to veg. You could do 2 plants, but that would take a while. Integra probably grows 2 per square foot... so that would be 16. I'd say between 8-12 maybe. Would be quickly filled. Sounds exciting.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 30, 2010)

well heres one of my bitches 1 week of 12/12 there all at about 23 1/2" not much sign of any stretch yet but prob just jynxed myself sayin that, haha
View attachment 1186497View attachment 1186499View attachment 1186498


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 30, 2010)

lefreq said:


> well heres one of my bitches 1 week of 12/12 there all at about 23 1/2" not much sign of any stretch yet but prob just jynxed myself sayin that, haha
> View attachment 1186497View attachment 1186499View attachment 1186498


beautifully plant very nice job on the topping nice job.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice DOG Hotsause, and Strictly, congrats on what sounds like a great harvest. Nice to have people swoon over your handy work! 

Lefreq I would go for it if you want. I would still be interested to see if the clones take on any of the carrier plant, and lovely looking ladies you posted there. Funny, I go into the Damkring growshop now and then, I picked up my last ruck inline fan there. And the Midnight Gardener is a South African, haha. Nice post Whodat.

Mr West, talking of new shoes, still not got round to scooping up a pair for Emelda's collection, haha.

HeadsUp, sending you some lottery good vibes (I don't seem to have luck with them so hopefully you can spirit them into a win)

Another day away from the bairns...wife said they are all kool and the gang though.

Laters,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 30, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> re the bubble cloner. I had one out of twelve survive after 3 weeks and i needed to make a lot of clones quickly-as 34 now and more to come shortly, so i went with what has been working sucessfully for me. I'll try the bubbler again later.
> 
> 
> cof


I hear you cof. I thinks its a strain thing when it comes to good results bubble cloning. I had a few strains that were really tuff to root such as the strawberry haze and the trainwreck. 



whodatnation said:


> 1BMM I love the ply wood veg container you built there, very nice. Are you gonna put any kind of reflective material or paint on the inside? So the cave is back in action for a while YAY!! Your new room is also looking killer. Hows that starwars a/c unit working for ya? Im sure that new room you built is pretty air tight  have you thought about maybe using some bottled co2?


Hey my WHO DAT partner. How about them Saints ayy. To bad the falcons got lucky cause of the missed feild goal by our saints. I built this grow room last winter and had it mylared to the gills. Floor ceiling walls completely chrome. I like the mylar for the walls but the floor it just dont last for shit. It also gets dirty very easy and its hard to keep new looking. So i was thinking, I like keeping the room in a bag so to speak like polyed or mylared sealed tight just because after each gow it can be stripped or cleaned easily and add new or reuse. I think its going to be white poly this round as its not quite as suspisious throwing out white plastic VS chrome. People get nosey and wonder what in the world would someone need chrome plastic for. The AC unit is fucking awesome. It will def work killer in the cave with the inline exhaust dump. Its going to be my ultimate grow room here soon. I really dont need the veg cab as i now have 2 dedicated grow areas. 



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, looking good, whatcha' got in your veg cab for light? Fingerez, my best has been arjan's haze, I have yet to grow the super silver haze, neville's haze or hawaiian snow. I wanted some experience growing sativas before I grew what I considered to be the big three. I plan on using them in a scrog grow.
> 
> I screwed myself but good. My plant that was outdoors and full of seeds, I plan on using the whole thing to make hash. Well it's been in my closet hanging to dry, unfortunately there were caterpillars on the plant and they descended onto my babies, casey jones is in the trash along with a grape ape. I went over them real good last night and hope I found all the little critters on them. They are immediately going into twelve twelve from here and a new batch of mothers will be started in my tent this weekend. The thing that pisses me off, I know better than to bring an outside plant indoors into my grow room, so I hung it up in my closet without any thought that it might infect my babies.


Thanks headsup. At the moment i have a T8 floro hood with 2 warm 2 cool bulbs. Its pretty weak by comparison of an hid bt far. It dont promote rapid growth at all. Which is a good thing at times when its a full house haha. 



Hotsause said:


> Big Update in my Journal go check me out.
> Everything is running smoothly In both my Veg and Flowering room i know my Babies want more light soon enough.....Today is the start of my weekend  Anyway here is a few pics their are a lot more in my journal
> DOG
> 
> ...


Good job Hotsauce. I can see your will to get it down. 



Heads Up said:


> The way you guys talk on here I thought for sure you knew each other? mr west, is there a finer feeling than seeing a friend enjoy the fruits of your labor of love?
> 
> More bad news, we won't be going to amsterdam tomorrow guys, I didn't hit the lottery last night. Maybe we can leave sunday after saturday night's drawing?


Im with you on the lotto headsup haha. I too vow to buy a ticket once a week from here forward. I dont see any other way im going to get over by you bros in europe. God id love to travel there. SOME DAY by golly. 



lefreq said:


> well heres one of my bitches 1 week of 12/12 there all at about 23 1/2" not much sign of any stretch yet but prob just jynxed myself sayin that, haha
> View attachment 1186497View attachment 1186499View attachment 1186498


A nice green bush you have there lefreq. Some monsterous roots popping out of the soil aswell. Nice one.

1bmm needs a joint peace.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> On a more serious note. How many plants will it take to fill a scrog two foot wide and four feet long? Question two, in said space, which is a tent, is it best do ya' think to go with a cool tube? I have a four foot four tube t-5 in there now that I could use for the entire grow but that is hard to do with two six hundreds sitting around. I'm thinking of next summer, april here, and what is the best way to try to not have killer electric bills and still have a decent harvest coming in rather than nothing for four months. For some reason or other having a four hundred dollar a month electric bill rubs me the wrong way just like buying shit street weed. I feel like I'm being ripped off.


Missed this...2-4 I think would be ideal. I think my bx2 cheese given a few weeks would fill that on its own. And the way Interga grows his he doesn't seem to veg for long at all. I think he normally does 4 per screen. I have 4 but 3 of them went in very small. The screen is 1.2 metres (about 4 foot) by 60 cm (just under 2 foot I think)

Peace,

DST

EDIT, yo 1BMM, evening brother!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 30, 2010)

Ayy DST good evening to you my friend. Got just 2 more pressing jobs and im done for a breif spell and i cant wait. Man every corner of my house is piling up with timer switches, ducting, pots and the list goes on. I really like the vertical method and im going to grow that way someday once i get my electrician over for a few joints and some serious rewiring haha. I feel safe running my cave as the flower room so im going to snap on it. I already have everything i need to do my DWC/Ebb&flow rig so thats is what my experimental mind will be focused on for the next round. I will also keep a few soil grown ladies aswell to soak up the rays. I got this ecosystem hydro machine that im quite intimidated by. Its a vert sog and needs a hella clones to make it worth the effort. Scary but practical. My nails grow shorter pondering this bahemith. 

Anyways happy grows peeps. Im going to start a new journal and actually keep up with it for a change haha. Gottta make hay while the suns shining. Peace 1bmm


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice DOG Hotsause, and Strictly, congrats on what sounds like a great harvest. Nice to have people swoon over your handy work!
> 
> Another day away from the bairns...wife said they are all kool and the gang though.
> 
> ...


Thanks DST hows the smoke from that first dog(Sorry if i missed your Smoke Report)
I cant wait to crack these other two so far my Dog has the best growth daily. Anyway hope all is well in the Netherlands 




1badmasonman said:


> Good job Hotsauce. I can see your will to get it down.
> 
> 1bmm needs a joint peace.


Thanks Mason im starting to feel like im getting everything down to a tea. Soon enough ill be making my own strains  i hope

Anyway much love all my 600 Bros Tonights my Saturday so ill be laying back smoking a fat Blunt of this Banana Kush and some FLO


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 30, 2010)

heres a couple shots-end of week 4 for the oldest


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 30, 2010)

Coming along just great LG2. I see you use humboldt nutes. Been seeing good reviews.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Sep 30, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ayy DST good evening to you my friend. Got just 2 more pressing jobs and im done for a breif spell and i cant wait. Man every corner of my house is piling up with timer switches, ducting, pots and the list goes on. I really like the vertical method and im going to grow that way someday once i get my electrician over for a few joints and some serious rewiring haha. I feel safe running my cave as the flower room so im going to snap on it. I already have everything i need to do my DWC/Ebb&flow rig so thats is what my experimental mind will be focused on for the next round. I will also keep a few soil grown ladies aswell to soak up the rays. I got this ecosystem hydro machine that im quite intimidated by. Its a vert sog and needs a hella clones to make it worth the effort. Scary but practical. My nails grow shorter pondering this bahemith.
> 
> Anyways happy grows peeps. Im going to start a new journal and actually keep up with it for a change haha. Gottta make hay while the suns shining. Peace 1bmm


I know what you are talking about when it comes to stuff everywhere. Still putting together the room I will be growing in. I have hoods, lamps, boxes all over my office and still stuff to buy. I probably won't have mine up until early February. Lots of work to do.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2010)

Dank?
View attachment 1187357View attachment 1187358


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey fellow 600 

There are some awesome grows on RIU but which ones are your favorite? You know the one you pick first when your subbed threads list is full If DST doesn't mind Id love to see links to the grows you guys hold at the top your list of the best grows on RIU...


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Hey fellow 600
> 
> There are some awesome grows on RIU but which ones are your favorite? You know the one you pick first when your subbed threads list is full If DST doesn't mind Id love to see links to the grows you guys hold at the top your list of the best grows on RIU...


 
Wanna lick!!!!!

And no problem, link away. I would probably just put links up to most of your guys grows....hehe. Personally I love the Outdoor threads, this is one of my fave all times:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189309-dr-greenhorns-garden-isle-grow-129.html

And just starting to get exciting:
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/343496-nbs-2010-medical-medication-cultivation-3.html

And recently checked out:
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/343539-white-picket-fence-garden-odbsmydogs.html

Wife reported in this morning, she gave my plants another water and feed (they are really getting spoiled!) She also mentioned that my clones had picked up as they were a bit droopy...mmmmn.

Have a great days folks.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

I keep going back to the same threads cuz of the ppl there rather than the plants to be honest Whodat. I like the 600 cuz theres so many difrent growers growing stuff with difrent methods and styles lol. Who needs the rest wen ur already rocking with the best lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> I keep going back to the same threads cuz of the ppl there rather than the plants to be honest Whodat. I like the 600 cuz theres so many difrent growers growing stuff with difrent methods and styles lol. Who needs the rest wen ur already rocking with the best lol.


here here Westy!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

What Mr West says, only with me there's also the fact that i simply can't keep track of more than a few threads at the rate they get updated.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

Life moves pretty fast, if you dont stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 1, 2010)

Not to be uppity but I think this is the best thread on RIU. We have one thing that so many other threads lack, we have cooperation and compassion. So many threads on here there's nothing but a bunch of bashing and people telling one another what they can and can't do and what is the 'right' way to do something. Too many egos on the march and not enough sharing. This thread has been a joy from my first post here.

Masonman, your inbox is full for private messages, I cannot respond to you.

I got my tent out of my room last night and this morning my babies are going in before I leave for work. The headband x cali-o and the og18 are two weeks old yesterday, only four more weeks until they become mothers. The weather has finally cooled off, it's seventy degrees at six in the morning, today will be our last warm day for a bit, after today it's supposed to be in the low eighties and at night finally dipping into the sixties. I actually turned off my air conditioner when I arose this morning...at my age, it's like watching the dead come back to life.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> On a more serious note. How many plants will it take to fill a scrog two foot wide and four feet long? Question two, in said space, which is a tent, is it best do ya' think to go with a cool tube? I have a four foot four tube t-5 in there now that I could use for the entire grow but that is hard to do with two six hundreds sitting around. I'm thinking of next summer, april here, and what is the best way to try to not have killer electric bills and still have a decent harvest coming in rather than nothing for four months. For some reason or other having a four hundred dollar a month electric bill rubs me the wrong way just like buying shit street weed. I feel like I'm being ripped off.


I grow in a 4x4 and scrog'd 4 plants.........wish I would of done only two!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree HeadsUp, this is a v-cool thread if I do say so myself...har-de-har-har!

Well it's pissin it doon in London, and sunny in Amsterdam, can you fekkin believe it, got a black cloud following me around! haha.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

I cant get the uploader to work this afternoon or I would post a pic of my monster AI x BB, the hammer didnt work as it was smothering the others. So i let it reach for the roof again lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 1, 2010)

DST said:


> I agree HeadsUp, this is a v-cool thread if I do say so myself...har-de-har-har!
> 
> Well it's pissin it doon in London, and sunny in Amsterdam, can you fekkin believe it, got a black cloud following me around! haha.


Ha....maybe you should start a rain water reclaiming business!!! LOL


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 1, 2010)

Im going to agree with HU. This is the only thread im subbed to that is still active. Alot of good growers, good knowledge, good debates, and good vibes.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 1, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Dank?
> View attachment 1187357View attachment 1187358


 Did you take a picture of my Sensi Star? Ha ha looking good, I have several in my tent that look like that, the MK Ultra, Black Jack are like that too.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2010)

HAHAHA 600 yada yada yada 600 yada yada yada 600 lolol this thread does kick ass but besides this thread I always check this one out even when there's no activity lol...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/338545-medical-2000w-sealed-room-co2.html


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2010)

i dont know how to post the links to grows, but Danthebull is one of my favorites its ony his second grow and he is doin it bid, and his firt grow was fucking great. this thread is my Number one though even though im not on here as much. i also like Fdds outdoor journal, im not subbed but he does do a great job growing along with doubljjs green house grow his plants are fuckin huge


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

of corse theres the epic the cheese the whole cheese and nothing but the cheese thred lol


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeh Double JJ, 1BMM, Uncle Ben and TLD are some of my favorites that I can think of off the top of my head. Oh and VeggieGardener as well.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2010)

i like alot of the outdoor threads the ones you named country farmer as well as the loadeddraggons thread im not subbed to any because they are all massive threads really i like to look at the pics though and read how they do it, oh just realized you said TLD i forgot thats the abbreviation and im not even stoned nor have i been for about 2 months now i beleive


----------



## lefreq (Oct 1, 2010)

how do i get that lil roger watters on my posts boys?

x


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> and im not even stoned nor have i been for about 2 months now i beleive


oh man thats ruff, whats it like being str8?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2010)

copy the pic then go to edit signature in your profile page and scroll down and it will say your current sig pic then go to option 2 and upload the pic. thats how i did it. you can also make a signature to like a link to your grow or a saying you like


----------



## lefreq (Oct 1, 2010)

how do you get that lil roger watters dude on ya posts boys? and also a link to my journal?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh man thats ruff, whats it like being str8?


well it was only the first week that was the real hard part but at times when i am angry or something i really feel the need to smoke but i dont. and its not to bad being clean i mean it will help me find a job as well as getting my neck tattoos lasered off witch i got done yesterday. the only really bad part is having to take the pain pills now instead of not smoking my meds i really miss growing as well im still waiting on my PO to say weather or not i can grow industrial hemp. i might smoke after this month though every now and then cuz i only have to send in a check up report every month for my po and dont even have to see him at all because ive been doing good since place on probation. i feel like i am starting to ramble a lil, but all in all its not bad being sober but i would much rather not be i also find my self drinking again but not to much


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2010)

lefreq said:


> how do you get that lil roger watters dude on ya posts boys? and also a link to my journal?


this is for the roger 600 pic.
copy the pic then go to edit signature in your profile page and scroll down and it will say your current sig pic then go to option 2 and upload the pic. thats how i did it. you can also make a signature to like a link to your grow or a saying you like.

and then in the same page where it says signature copy and paste the title of your thread from the search bar and paste it in there and save, that is how i did it


----------



## lefreq (Oct 1, 2010)

nice one mcpurple ++++rep


----------



## lefreq (Oct 1, 2010)

i just noticed something wierd!! how are us growers supposed to escape the dark sinister reputation we have when even the lil calyx dude that is the rollitup mascot has his gun in his hand???? ok it might not be a gun but its a pistil hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

im not god wen i drink lol, id rather cut a plant 2 weeks early than run out lol. By PO do u mean parol officer?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh man thats ruff, whats it like being str8?


I know you were asking McPurp... but I been off the herb myself for over 2 months now too. It's pretty interesting. I've been smoking pretty much everyday for about 15 years. Never had more than 3 days off before. Like Mcpurp said it was really tough the first week or so, but after that it just took getting used to. I always felt like I was forgetting something. Now that it's been a while it's pretty cool. I remember everything. I feel my feelings a lot. Not covering up when I get angry or sad, I just feel it. I've had to redefine my definition of 'fun'. I went to a concert over the weekend and that was a trip. I have only gone to one concet sober when I was 13. Anyways, I totally was into the experience in a different way. I didn't feel as "into" the music without being lit or drunk... but I did feel connected to the actual musicians more. And I felt so much more aware of the whole experience. The weirdest part was driving home. I wasn't totally smashed like always before. Ok... now I feel like I'm rambling.

Anyways, hope you all didn't mind my take on the whole sober thing.

EDIT: The concert kicked ass high or not. I saw Papa Roach, Bush, Eminem, Suicidal Tendencies, Rise Against, and Blink 182. So fucking cool.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well it was only the first week that was the real hard part but at times when i am angry or something i really feel the need to smoke but i dont. and its not to bad being clean i mean it will help me find a job as well as getting my neck tattoos lasered off witch i got done yesterday. the only really bad part is having to take the pain pills now instead of not smoking my meds i really miss growing as well im still waiting on my PO to say weather or not i can grow industrial hemp. i might smoke after this month though every now and then cuz i only have to send in a check up report every month for my po and dont even have to see him at all because ive been doing good since place on probation. i feel like i am starting to ramble a lil, but all in all its not bad being sober but i would much rather not be i also find my self drinking again but not to much


Yeah its not all bad sobering up. Ive had to do it a few times in my life due to probation and encarceration. Its sucks wang. But good job mcp handling your buiz. 

I too have tatoos one on my neck from my pimping gangbangin days. It haunts me daily haha. I get asked what the fuck does that tatoo mean as im trying to be an upright businessman looking staight outta the ghetto haha. Its embarrasing to me now as im getting older. I was once quite the ladies man and had a hoard of hookers on my nuts so i acuired a nickname and got it tatooed on my neck. Dumsky haha. 


Headsup clearing out my inbox.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

I realy should have a break and straighten out lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 1, 2010)

Nonsense Mr West. Unless you must. Smoke till ya croak hahaha. I believe it will be awhile before the weed kills ya


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 1, 2010)

I've toked on and off for roughly 30 years now. I get to points in my life where I feel like quitting, so I do. Other times I feel like toking it up, so I do that, lol. I have probably had dry spells of a couple or more years, and this last spell of toking has run around four years now.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 1, 2010)

I heard that Countryfarmer. Ive been smoking and smokin and smoked the piss out of my stash haha. I was on my last joint today of my own so i got some new gear today off the street. Some pineapple. And as i was looking at the shear massiveness of the buds my mind went back to DST's rundown of the blown up coffee shop strains. Im going to snap a pic of this shit just to show you guys what i mean. Huge Huge colas and its good smoke but not nearly as good potent or flavourful as what ive been self producing. Its cool to make that connection haha. Yeah im stoned and if you dont know what im talking bout. Never fkn mind lol. hehe. 

Im starting to see how the blow up strains cross with the fruity good tasters. Seems to be the same here only way way privately kept.

Just want to say thanks for opening my eyes to the wide world of weed peeps. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 1, 2010)

Heh, little stoned myself right now 1BMM. Bud of mine hooked me up with some trainwreck. Awesome stone.


----------



## alex420cali (Oct 1, 2010)

adding some more Purple Jems under my 600 watt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

ive been dry for about a week till last night me n my bud got lit n shot the shit, hit me liike a train. i remember floating home in the dark drunk n high as hell. phoned my girl and started tellin her the tale of the evenin n she says don you already phoned and told me all this. im always tripping myself up 

bout time i showed t5he 600 what i got going on!














cherry cheese 
bubblegum 
livers 

have a good weekend 600!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 2, 2010)

don- that first pic looks like seeds. very healthy looking grow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> don- that first pic looks like seeds. very healthy looking grow!


thanks man, yeah i did a little pollen slinging  cherry cheese back to cherry cheese and bubblegum should be some fire!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2010)

Don

That is some mouth watering buds you have and the aspect of some major off spring
is icing on the cake.
Thanks for the Saturday porn.


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2010)

Sweet Don!!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been dry for about a week till last night me n my bud got lit n shot the shit, hit me liike a train. i remember floating home in the dark drunk n high as hell. phoned my girl and started tellin her the tale of the evenin n she says don you already phoned and told me all this. im always tripping myself up
> 
> bout time i showed t5he 600 what i got going on!
> 
> ...


Personally I like to have a break sometimes. It's then so nice to have a smoke and it generally rips your head off as well.

Hope everyone is well.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Sweet Don!!!
> 
> 
> Personally I like to have a break sometimes. It's then so nice to have a smoke and it generally rips your head off as well.
> ...


Me too, that's why I stop smoking every night before I go to sleep. After over forty years of tokin', I see no reason to stop. Don, nice bud and it sounds like you'll also have some nice beans, good job.

I spent the morning making some hash from my outdoor girl...glad to finally be rid of her, the seed bearing bug ridden bitch. For the first run through I used three bags, 225m to get rid of the mash, 73m for some mid grade hash and 25m for the good stuff. I ran it all through again and this time I'm using the gumby method to collect it all in one go round. I also chopped my piss plant last night and got a little ball of scissor hash for tonight when the gator game comes on. I have one week left before chopping day for the rest of the girls. Tuesday will be the end of week nine of 12/12 and they'll be chopped next saturday or sunday. mr west, you watching the ryder cup? We're going out again next saturday, two guys from work and a another friend. I'm thinking of playing them in best ball, those three against me.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

heads up i aint got the time or inclination to watch golf on telly lol i love trying to play it tho lol. are ur mates that bad or are you that good?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello anybody home? lol..jk..Ive been gone for a minute but im still here jus lurking..i have a few days till im a official dad..but the girls are still going..about 80+ days of flower (argh!) but there all in the home stretch i say 7 days or less..ive been fighting with my gf and she kidnapped my camera and because im cheap i refuse 2 buy another..i had took a shitload of pics with my cell of the 3 plants i chopped..ima gonna take some good pics when i get my sis Nikon so far 2 pe and 1 wwxbb...and the smoke report goes like this..

P.E..Its been curing for about a 2 or 3wks..The one i cut at around 68 days It had like a deep musky grape wine candy aroma when chopped..Thats curing into a strong fruit sweet smell..but the buds smell like candy when crushed..ill sneeze or close my nose if i sniff the jar right after its open..The taste is distinct its there but i cant really describe it ..taste great tho makes u wanna keep smoking..The high is slow but killer..comes on sooo smooth..but u will be laughing and u can feel it in ur eyes and nostrils are opened..
P.E...I cut at 78 days smells more wine and skunky ..the skunk smell really starts 2 come out when drying..the candy aroma is in the buds tho but that skunky fuel undertone is hinting ..i watered heavily b4 i chopped the night b4 and chopped in the morning in the dark..letting it go the extra 10 days changed the smell and taste alot..i smoked a nug right after it dryed and it tasted sooo good..if not better than the nug that was cured for a week..although the week nug was smoother in taste and lung expansive smoke..
WWxBB-I had 2 phenos..ones still going in flower..this one i chopped around 62 days..all hairs were orange..the smell was sweet while growing and it smell like a sweet wheat..like some idk what sandal wood smells like but maybe this could be it..smell sweet when crushed..the taste is like the smell..it grew huge tho i had atleast 2 and half 3 jars off one plant in a 3 gallon..its the big bud pheno..the other pheno smells like garlic..
P.e..high..8.5..smell..8..duration..9 this shit doesnt just go away it kinda fades slowly over time
wwxbb..high..6.5...smell..6...duration..5..it gives u a stupid high..like u turn stupid and and do dumb shit..like take a shower for 30 minutes cause ur in a stupid repatative mode..soap..lather..rinse..repeat..(argh)

Theres been a bunch of good pics in the last few pages i dont kno where 2 start..im still lurking 2 see how those dogs are going..i have some other "dog" kush on the way 2..i think my lady might have found a match..im gonna run them together ..after i straighten all the baby things out ill be back posting normally ..and im gonna have a big mom selection run and dial in everything for the incoming christmas season ..im hoping one of my 600 buddies will be running some SD by then so i can 
bum some beans 

p.s..i chopped the sk 2 days ago about 84 days of flower..the smell finally came out..it smelled like something dead..then when u rub a bud it smells lemon citrus and the nugs are rockhard..lime gren orange hairs..pics after it dries..and some new chem avatar pics


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west, they are that bad. They all shot over a hundred and ten. Two of the three guys are just starting out so I figure best ball might be a bit more fun for them and make it a challenge for me. I'm not a good golfer, but better than most hackers. Most hackers shoot above a hundred, I can't remember the last time I shot over a hundred. I watch the ryder cup every two years it comes around. I like to see these guys playing for something other than money. It's just a completely different atmosphere surrounding the ryder cup, everyone seems to enjoy it much more than just another tour stop.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

Im still in the over 100 class at the min but now i got my new caverty back taylor made oversize clubs i should get that dropping to the mid 90's by next summer i hope lol


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I spent the morning making some hash from my outdoor girl...glad to finally be rid of her, the seed bearing bug ridden bitch.


I've got one like that. Don't think mine has any seeds in it, but the bud sites are growing like little pieces of popcorn and I don't think I want to even try to trim her. That plant has pissed me off pretty much all year and I think I am making hash out of the entire thing, along with the trimmings off my other two ladies.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> im not god wen i drink lol, id rather cut a plant 2 weeks early than run out lol. By PO do u mean parol officer?


 propagation officer almost the same thing



1badmasonman said:


> Nonsense Mr West. Unless you must. Smoke till ya croak hahaha. I believe it will be awhile before the weed kills ya


 agreed, i kinda like some things about being clean like, like jig said i have more feelings now or i feel them now, as well as i seem to be much more social with people i dont know as well as taking interests in thing s i never did before. but i also like alot more things about being high and my #1 reason for liking it is it is a great pain killer and sleep aid


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> I've got one like that. Don't think mine has any seeds in it, but the bud sites are growing like little pieces of popcorn and I don't think I want to even try to trim her. That plant has pissed me off pretty much all year and I think I am making hash out of the entire thing, along with the trimmings off my other two ladies.


I had a warlock like that and will never grow that strain again.
That's the reason that I grow a wide variety of plants so that I can find the strains
that I like and the characteristics of each one.


cof


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 2, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I had a warlock like that and will never grow that strain again.
> That's the reason that I grow a wide variety of plants so that I can find the strains
> that I like and the characteristics of each one.
> 
> ...


Yep, fully understand that. Matter of fact having two plants the same strain, but showing such distinctly different phenos has taught me a valuable lesson going into my indoor grow. I will grow several females of the same strain, and right before harvest will take clones of them all. Then once I dry and cure the smoke of each one (kept separate) and try them all out I will know which plant I will grow out to be my mother for that strain.

Not a new idea, I am sure, but it is just one of the lessons my outdoor grow this year taught me. I am really beginning to get hooked on this hobby and am wondering why it took me so long.

I mean, I have smoked on and off for about 30 years, and when I was a kid I loved growing vegetables. I just got back into vegetable gardening, and of course that led to cannabis cultivation. And I am wondering why it took me so long to get here. Just a really enjoyable hobby.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 2, 2010)

=heads up- i heard US is getting spanked in the ryder cup this year. i was just out this morning playing a nice round at a 3 par. finished +15...got to step it up from the bogey golf!


----------



## Marleyville (Oct 2, 2010)

"life at the village, retirement the way it should be"


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 2, 2010)

Well my peeps its been along time coming. For those who have been knowing me and following my outdoor grows the day has come for my Gods Country patches. They were at one time filled to the gills with plants, but as mother nature has it im harvesting just 8 plants and im totally happy with it. Im just glad to have some smoke after all the penitentiary chances taken to procure it. So heres just a few pics i snapped while out in the wilds today. 

 
The prevailant strain this whole season seems to have been the purps. I aquired the genetics from a bag of some good purple weed such as the weed you see in this pic. I think they could probably go awhile longer but frost is forecast for the next 2 days. Ready or not they are coming down. They are mostly ready though


This is not my plant. It is my clone though. My old timer grower pal did an experiment with a few of my clones and his shit is hugely massive in comparison to mine. This one is a WW i believe.


And this one here definately a Timewarp. Ugghhh im jealous. I have to much respect or id snip a bud haha, I just dont do things like that though. OK back to my gals. The ones i own haha.


So after i gave up a few plants to my absent partners share, Heres what my take is. 4 purps and 1 Trainwreck. I cant believe the only odd ball that made it was a TRW. That strain is tough to clone and ive only managed to get a handful of good clones from the mother. I do have 1 Lemonskunk that i didn't chop yet as it looks like its just getting its mojo on. Hope she makes it. 

Brief story interlude. While me and grunt where sitting at the lawn table with branches and leaves all fucking over trimming like mad Edward scissor hands an unexpected lurker drove up the lane. Talk about freaking the fuck out. So we had to clean shit up mighty quick to make all look as normal. And mind you we are in the middle of bumble fuck. Good lord what a day, Ive been trimming bud for 10 hours now and im beat haha. Heres what we got so far.


Man i still got atleast a half pound on the floor to trim. My house smells quite heavenly hahaha. The purp strain is a very fruity odor and from my few previous grows a very nice energetic high along with a very tasty smoke. I have beans for any interested members. It does have a bit of herm in it though. I found about 20 seeds out of the harvest so far and im quite sure that its just in the genetics. Not a huge yeilder either just real good smoke and thats what its all about. 

That all for now. Going to catch up on the thread. Peace 1bmm


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 2, 2010)

looks like a good harvest to me masonman. glad some of them made it to harvest, what was the experiment your buddy did on the plants if you dont mind me asking? and what was the unknow visitor theri for or was he just lost.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 2, 2010)

1bmm- that looks like a very nice harvest! good job on making it all the way thru.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 2, 2010)

Horse shit mcp. Its a very good fert all by itself. I think it was a fresh load of shit too. Normaly youd want to let it sit for 6 months or better before using it as a soil enhancer. It seems to have been a sucessful eperiment. Those plants were the last of my clones so they are not even near as old as my harvested plants. Those particular plants are in ideal sun all day and have had a good natural rain watering consitantly all season. IDEAL is the key word here. I think if a guy had a spot for just 2 plants to devote all the ganja love in the world too outddors youd have enough smoke for the year. Unless you smoke like me that is ahahaha, I smoke alot of weed. 

And the visitor was just a relative of the property owner. Not a prob. Peeps in this area are partial to the herb


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks fantastic 1BMM, glad all your hard work and effort pulled you in some good smoke. I really need to get along to see what my guerilla grow is doing...not a lot I would have thought. 

Nice smoke report Silverhaze!!!

Off to feed and water, laters.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

cheers lads yeah they're lookin good for just on 4 weeks eh. cant wait to see em finished.

awesome result 1bmm worth all the palpatations no doubt!


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Forgot to aks Don, how did it go with the roofer?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

well apparently he's been and come back again this morning tho i didnt hear him this mornin the mrs said it woke her up someone clatterin about with ladders?!?! that being said theres a drip coming through the bathroom so im guessing its not the last ive heard of it......


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Yep, fully understand that. Matter of fact having two plants the same strain, but showing such distinctly different phenos has taught me a valuable lesson going into my indoor grow. I will grow several females of the same strain, and right before harvest will take clones of them all. Then once I dry and cure the smoke of each one (kept separate) and try them all out I will know which plant I will grow out to be my mother for that strain.
> 
> Not a new idea, I am sure, but it is just one of the lessons my outdoor grow this year taught me. I am really beginning to get hooked on this hobby and am wondering why it took me so long.
> 
> ...


Countryfarmer, I understand completely about growing. Like you, I'm one of the 'old heads' on here. When I first moved to florida, there was nothing here, I live in a SMALL town, even with all the growth around me, my town is still like thirty five hundred people and the surroundings were empty, woods and fields, I could have thrown seeds anywhere but the thought never entered my mind. That all changed one day on the golf course when my golfing partner, my ex grow partner, said, "you can buy seeds over the internet". That was almost two years ago and I'm finally reaching the stage where I know a little something and really enjoy the growing part, almost as much as the smoking part, maybe more? I was clueless that you could even grow indoors, I'm not any longer.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> =heads up- i heard US is getting spanked in the ryder cup this year. i was just out this morning playing a nice round at a 3 par. finished +15...got to step it up from the bogey golf!


The EU has it over the US in the ryder cup, we just don't get how to play as a team when it comes to the ryder cup. The europeans just seem to know how to enjoy themselves and the US always seems so uptight. So goes life.



Marleyville said:


> "life at the village, retirement the way it should be"


An absolutely unbelievable place, you can't throw a stone without hitting a golf course there.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

Masonman, from what I've read, you don't want your buds touching each other when they are drying, it could cause mold. Nice haul my man, and thanks for clearing your in box.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is my next crop, it consists of some white widow, grape ape, one D-og, a couple of trainwrecks and my mothers will be the 18 and headband x cali-o. The blob is my second run through from the outdoor bitch using the gumby method. All this is taking place while I wait for the mothers to mature and start cloning them.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice Mason You have some nice smoke coming to a Lung Near You lol take it Ez


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: The concert kicked ass high or not. I saw Papa Roach, Bush, Eminem, Suicidal Tendencies, Rise Against, and Blink 182. So fucking cool.


I wouldn't waste my time with any of those......bush is still around???? Crazy!!!!


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 3, 2010)

I like Bush, Eminem and Blink 182 myself.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 3, 2010)

GO 'BAMA...................Sorry HU


----------



## Marleyville (Oct 3, 2010)

This is my second post here on riu. Been really enjoying all the info. Gonna be setting up a grow log. Will totally appreciate feed back if anybody has some. Not even sure where this is gonna pop up. Amaizing weather were starting to have here in Florida. Happy growing all. Love all the info, go gators


----------



## Marleyville (Oct 3, 2010)

How does one put a pic by their profile name?


----------



## sweetswisher (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey I'm asking anyone and everyone,sorry if this ain't the right thread or anything I'm new to rollitup, anyway I'm just starting my first indoor grow ever and have everything down but my flowering nutrients. I planned on just using hammerhead pk 9 18 and molasses, but found out that I can't use hammerhead as a standalone is this correct? Any suggestions on flowering nutrients would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to find just a standalone flowering nutrient, I don't really have the money to but 3 or 4 different nutrients to mix together at the moment, but I'm open to any suggestions thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2010)

sweetswisher said:


> Hey I'm asking anyone and everyone,sorry if this ain't the right thread or anything I'm new to rollitup, anyway I'm just starting my first indoor grow ever and have everything down but my flowering nutrients. I planned on just using hammerhead pk 9 18 and molasses, but found out that I can't use hammerhead as a standalone is this correct? Any suggestions on flowering nutrients would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to find just a standalone flowering nutrient, I don't really have the money to but 3 or 4 different nutrients to mix together at the moment, but I'm open to any suggestions thanks


Jack's Classic Bloom 10-30-20. About $10 for 1 1/2 lb. Only use 1/4 teaspoon per gallon.



cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I wouldn't waste my time with any of those......bush is still around???? Crazy!!!!


Wow, thanks for sharing. I hate bama, but I ususally keep the negative things to myself. I bet you're one of those people who've commented on my youtube videos too, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2010)

Marleyville said:


> How does one put a pic by their profile name?


Top right-_my profile_-avatar


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2010)

Mason man.... That harvest is the SHEIT!. So stoked it lasted till the end for you to chop. Musta been shittin yourself when that dude drove by. Too crazy. Can't wait to hear the smoke report. lol about the horse shit. Good stuff. Congrats my friend.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing. I hate bama, but I ususally keep the negative things to myself. I bet you're one of those people who've commented on my youtube videos too, lol.


Ok, I lold.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 3, 2010)

No
....just 10yrs since listening to any of those.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 3, 2010)

And.....Can't stand 'bama either but love seeing Florida(any team out of Florida)get beat......sorry dude....didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

The kids are looking cool headsup! happy wee gang.



Countryfarmer said:


> I like Bush, Eminem and Blink 182 myself.


Eeck, I must be out of it as I don't even know who Bush or Blink 182 is.... Eminem has done some cool stuff in his time.



Marleyville said:


> This is my second post here on riu. Been really enjoying all the info. Gonna be setting up a grow log. Will totally appreciate feed back if anybody has some. Not even sure where this is gonna pop up. Amaizing weather were starting to have here in Florida. Happy growing all. Love all the info, go gators


Welcome Marleyville, and it's a pleasure to have you on your second post. Much respect. I hope you enjoy the 600, just ignore the little bump of misunderstanding in the last few post, we're all kosha peeps.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> And.....Can't stand 'bama either but love seeing Florida(any team out of Florida)get beat......sorry dude....didn't mean anything by it.


Everyone has their opinions so no worries, sometime putting them down in writing can be hard because other essential elements of our usual communication between each other is not there. It did seem quite sharp though, but if you were all round shooting the shit (as you guys say) and one of your buds said that, it wouldn't come across so badly....

Anyway, it's all good. A few pics from DST:




Tied down the main cola to get it in the greenhouse, it's back out again, wind has died down today.



*600 Fuk yeh!*



Peace to all,

DST


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 3, 2010)

Beautiful plants there DST. I like how the bud sites are starting to get frosty. But nice, green and healthy. That looks like a happy plant. I am positive she will be a rewarding smoke.

And I am not a 'Bama fan, but I pretty much root for anyone playing Florida (sorry Gator fans, just how I roll).


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2010)

DST.... There's a monster on your balcony! Watch out! Beautiful mate.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2010)

DST

Is that Budzilla lurking about? She's a brute, don't piss her off.

Were any of those little bollox's open?


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 3, 2010)

Damn DST....I think I can smell it on this side of the pond!!!


----------



## dieselvenom (Oct 3, 2010)

600 hps. 1 white rhino in 6.5 gal coco. topped so it has two mains. 8 week veg. 2 weeks of flower. house and garden cocos line.

first grow, would really like to hear an estimated yield from someone.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> GO 'BAMA...................Sorry HU



Not a problem Bama' looked good and made the Gators look bad.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 3, 2010)

Healthy looking plant. Looks about 3' tall and 2' in diameter, right? I wouldn't think 8 ounces dry would be an unreasonable guess. Maybe more.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

Some new names floating around the six hundred, welcome to those who choose to stay. Dieselvenom, I'm not an expert of guesstimation but I'm going to venture more than you can smoke in a sitting. It looks like you are going to have a nice harvest and in truth, I'm personally more concerned with the quality than the quantity.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

And speaking of guesstimates, what do ya' think DST, what is that monster going to yield you? Beautiful specimen, really healthy looking. As marleyville so astutely stated, we are starting to have some beautiful weather in florida...finally! I didn't even turn my air conditioner on until about an hour ago, it's still in the low eighties but the humidity is in the thirty something range. What a pleasure to step outside and not start to sweat instantly from the humidity.

Big weekend coming up for me, another round of golf and chopping day ready or not. It will be a few days over nine weeks, my perspective mothers will be three weeks old and the rest will be two weeks old. They are in their final homes until next week when the chop is finished they will be going into flower. No sense in wasting time with nothing growing while I'm waiting for the mothers to mature and the clones start rolling.


----------



## dieselvenom (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, yeah its about 3.5 ft tall not including the bucket. Hopefully the quality matches the price of the nutes! The plant smells great though. Almost went 400, but 600 was only a little more for a lot more light.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!! Jig there's a monster alright, and it's me....a weed monster. haha. If I can keep it upright and going through the next 2 weeks, I could be in for a little hual. The buds are finally frosting and filling up, and although the Headband was supposed to be mold resistant, it is this Cali O HB cross that has done the best. Perhaps due to the other HB's being inside for a couple of weeks didn't help when it came to the rot...I don't know, my greenhouse has been pretty bad due to the stinking weather. 4 days sun with a couple of days rain, but up in the 18-20c here. So I am adding that as at least a week onto outdoor growth.

As a guesstimate HeadsUp, I would love to get 8 ounce. If I did I would be one happy camper. The buds are quite small, but there are millions of them!!!

cof, no sacks had chucked any jizz around at all. I was quite amazed at how quickly the males had grown. both the DPQ and the EBW! Although the EBW is a lot more stretchy.

Welcome to allemaal.

Peace and good night 600. Enjoy the rest of your Sunday.

DST


----------



## sweetswisher (Oct 3, 2010)

what bout big bud 013 and fish emulsion 245 for flowering


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing. I hate bama, but I ususally keep the negative things to myself. I bet you're one of those people who've commented on my youtube videos too, lol.


haha i hate all the presidents, they are not even the ones in control of the US. i hate any form of government really


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 3, 2010)

Ha....LOL....I don't even know what to say to that....too fkn funny!!!!


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 3, 2010)

got a quastion for the 600w pros

how much yield should i get with, 7 plants vegd about till they are 1 and a half ft. the alloped al have about 2 main tops hmmmmm............. a ruff estimate will do thanks boys


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 3, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> 1bmm- that looks like a very nice harvest! good job on making it all the way thru.


Thanks LG. Not bad i guess for my first run outdoors. Im gald i didnt end up with as many plants as i planted. fkn sheesh. After just trimming 5 plants its alot of work ALOT. 



DST said:


> Looks fantastic 1BMM, glad all your hard work and effort pulled you in some good smoke. I really need to get along to see what my guerilla grow is doing...not a lot I would have thought.
> 
> Nice smoke report Silverhaze!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks DST. I figure that should tie me over for awhile. I really like that purp bud for a good daytime smoke. Thats my shizznit.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers lads yeah they're lookin good for just on 4 weeks eh. cant wait to see em finished.
> 
> awesome result 1bmm worth all the palpatations no doubt!


Indeed Don. Indeed. Ive self learned alot of shit that one cant learn reading. There nothing like walking the walk and taking the risks to get the reward. And the reward is me not having to buy street dank for the forseeable future. Loving that. 



Heads Up said:


> Masonman, from what I've read, you don't want your buds touching each other when they are drying, it could cause mold. Nice haul my man, and thanks for clearing your in box.


Right you are Heads Up. I did space them out before i sealed up the cave. I dont think im going to get alot of weight for whats there. Mostly popcorn buds. But i dont care ill smoke emm hehe.



Heads Up said:


> Here is my next crop, it consists of some white widow, grape ape, one D-og, a couple of trainwrecks and my mothers will be the 18 and headband x cali-o. The blob is my second run through from the outdoor bitch using the gumby method. All this is taking place while I wait for the mothers to mature and start cloning them.


I think you will like the trainwreck HU. 3 people now have told me that it was the most devistating weed they have ever smoked. Granted they dont have quite the toking experience as we do. It is pretty potent smoke though. 


Hotsause said:


> Nice Mason You have some nice smoke coming to a Lung Near You lol take it Ez





jigfresh said:


> Mason man.... That harvest is the SHEIT!. So stoked it lasted till the end for you to chop. Musta been shittin yourself when that dude drove by. Too crazy. Can't wait to hear the smoke report. lol about the horse shit. Good stuff. Congrats my friend.


Me to Jig. I was subbed to a number of outdoor threads and seems like only a few have managed to get any herb at all. I tell you it has been quite an experience guerilla growing. Its almost a futile effort at times unless you can keep a close eye on the ladies. To many variables. However it is the cheapest way to get your meds if you have the land or means to grow. Next year ill be going for just a handful of plants and taking superb care all the way through. Peace my bro. 



DST said:


> The kids are looking cool headsup! happy wee gang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep your going to be trimming like a mofo D hahah, Looking very good. Shes going to be a monster. Its all a labor of love ayy? I thinks its just balls out fkn awesome how you grow them bitches right in the city in front of god and everybody.  You da man.



DST said:


> Thanks guys!! Jig there's a monster alright, and it's me....a weed monster. haha. If I can keep it upright and going through the next 2 weeks, I could be in for a little hual. The buds are finally frosting and filling up, and although the Headband was supposed to be mold resistant, it is this Cali O HB cross that has done the best. Perhaps due to the other HB's being inside for a couple of weeks didn't help when it came to the rot...I don't know, my greenhouse has been pretty bad due to the stinking weather. 4 days sun with a couple of days rain, but up in the 18-20c here. So I am adding that as at least a week onto outdoor growth.
> 
> As a guesstimate HeadsUp, I would love to get 8 ounce. If I did I would be one happy camper. The buds are quite small, but there are millions of them!!!
> 
> ...


Yep trimming and more trimming haha. But look at the bright side. loads of scissor hash mmmm. Im half corkey thatchered from all the fresh goo haha. I know your no stranger to the heavely goo 



nas2007 said:


> got a quastion for the 600w pros
> 
> how much yield should i get with, 7 plants vegd about till they are 1 and a half ft. the alloped al have about 2 main tops hmmmmm............. a ruff estimate will do thanks boys


Well ya know nas speculating is like assuming. Its just not going to be accurate or even close. Seems we have an unspoken modo of smoke is smoke no matter how much or little you yeild. Its better than schwag, and who really gives a piss ass long as your supplying your habit haha. Although extras are always nice. Just remember 75% of what your looking at is water. So you have to be prepared for that as they shrink and dry up. Buds as large as a 20 oz bottle will be from 7-15 grams depending on density and strain. Just a rough figure.

Peace 1bmm


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2010)

Masonman, I hear ya' on the outdoor for next season. Fewer plants, better care. I won't be growing them, I'll be assisting my insane buddy next spring with his outdoor. I suppose having them in your back yard is close enough to keep an eye on? If I can grow enough to hold me over the summer I'm thinking of a single plant sativa grow in my tent using t-5's, I'll take some clones and give him a few to do a scrog outside. I'm thinking a ten foot long four foot wide area made from pvc pipe and mesh of some sort, lot's of room for air flow in the stifling florida summer. I finally put a few popcorn buds in a jar from my piss plant, she is one stinky woman. The rest of her is hanging for a few more days until she can come down and be put into jars. I have concluded that pot size plays an equally important role in harvest size as does veg time. At the start of this grow I wanted to keep the plants under thirty inches so I used two gallon smart pots. That was sucessful, however even with a five week veg for the other girls and a four week veg for the lemon skunks, the lemons are going to be the bigger yielders. I started them in one gallon smart pots, didn't like their size after a few weeks and cut the bottoms out and put them both into more soil in a ten gallon grow bag. They loved the extra room for their roots, they grew vertically another foot and then stopped but put out tons of side branching with nice buds on them. Next time I'm looking for a good solid grow, I'll grow in three gallon containers and veg for six weeks, until then the mad experimenting will continue.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

Only been using the 600 a week or so now, but damn it seems to be doing something that my 400w wasn't 





















Last pic needs rotating 45 degrees anticlockwise  Bit of cheese that has just started flushing for a chop on sunday. Next to flower out will be the sweettooth followed shortly by a cheese the a sweet tooth then a cheese then seed chosing time


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are so frosty tip top that I want to grab one and lick it cling, lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Only been using the 600 a week or so now, but damn it seems to be doing something that my 400w wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice those are some frosty nugs. Congrats on the switch 600 will never disappoint.

I took alot of pics ill put some up of my OVER SIZED DOG lol and my BB Dwarf and the other amigos after i wake up. Time for my ass to get some sleep have a good day/night(For me at least)


What are some good strains for Huntington's Disease and/ or severe back pain? Huntingtons disease runs in my family and im scared as shit ill have it. My Mother has it and started showing signs about 2.5 years ago. My Grandmother and a few aunts and cousins of mine have it. My mom is starting to get alot worse cant remember things, losing alot of weight,falling down and running into stuff. She said yes so i want to grow a strain that will really help my mom Its hard to see her suffer. Anybody who knows about Huntington's disease knows its no joke http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntington%27s_disease .... Your brain basically sends out signals to your muscles so you move uncontrollably my aunt has had it since her early 30s and shes bearly hanging on. Anyway any strain suggestions are greatly appropriated

Much Love HS


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I just switched from a 400 HPS with a hood to a 600 digital HPS with Cooltube setup for flower. 

Now I'm curious, what does one have to do to be part of this 600 club?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I just switched from a 400 HPS with a hood to a 600 digital HPS with Cooltube setup for flower.
> 
> Now I'm curious, what does one have to do to be part of this 600 club?


 grow with a 600w or two or 3 what ever lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2010)

Got ya. I've got a few plants flowering that were grown under the 400 until last night. They'll finish under the 600 (one of the SLH has a week or two left and the other two plants still have a few weeks left to go) and then I'll have a new round of girls that will be flowering under the 600 for the entire run.

If it's cool, I'll post some updates in here from time to time to share my experience with the 600.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah its all cool, thats whats so great bout this thred its nice and relaxed. I cant post any pics at the min cuz the uploader aint working for me at min lol.


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

just felt like spoiling everyones fun and saying...........ITS ONLY 11 WEEKS TILL CHRISTMAS HAHAHAHA 

any ideas for what to get the mrs would be greatly appreciated! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha, here's me not giving two shits  I'm not Scrooge, i'll buy my parents gifts and that lot, but i just can't accept presents and stockings and christmas carols and that lot myself, i'm not a christian so i'm just being a little twat if i go about expecting presents etc 

Get her a, um, sledge, or, um, women seems to be infatuated with shiny apple products so anything apple should work. Or Prada


----------



## Marleyville (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks curoius old fart for avatar help. I put a pic up next to my marleyville. Wow theirs some rocking buds going on. Heads up I was over checking out ic mag grow forums, they got some great stuff going on as well.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2010)

Marleyville said:


> Thanks curoius old fart for avatar help. I put a pic up next to my marleyville. Wow theirs some rocking buds going on. Heads up I was over checking out ic mag grow forums, they got some great stuff going on as well.


Don't be so formal, old fart or cof work fine. I glad to see you found the avatar in spite of my bad directions.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2010)

What are some good strains for Huntington's Disease and/ or severe back pain? Huntingtons disease runs in my family and im scared as shit ill have it. My Mother has it and started showing signs about 2.5 years ago. My Grandmother and a few aunts and cousins of mine have it. My mom is starting to get alot worse cant remember things, losing alot of weight,falling down and running into stuff. She said yes so i want to grow a strain that will really help my mom Its hard to see her suffer. Anybody who knows about Huntington's disease knows its no joke http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntington's_disease .... Your brain basically sends out signals to your muscles so you move uncontrollably my aunt has had it since her early 30s and shes bearly hanging on. Anyway any strain suggestions are greatly appropriated

Much Love HS[/QUOTE]

I would think that a strain with a heavy body stone might be effective. Possibly the same meds that ms patients use, as the symptoms are similar.
Herijuana has a real heavy stone that might be useful-maybe too much so.
The new blue diesel has a fairly heavy body stone that might work as it is not as intense in the head.


cof


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, here's me not giving two shits  I'm not Scrooge, i'll buy my parents gifts and that lot, but i just can't accept presents and stockings and christmas carols and that lot myself, i'm not a christian so i'm just being a little twat if i go about expecting presents etc
> 
> Get her a, um, sledge, or, um, women seems to be infatuated with shiny apple products so anything apple should work. Or Prada


haha i just tried the (were not actually christian babe shall we give crimbo a miss) and from the look i dont think it went down well haha gd job i will be all dry and cured by dec the 1st. not so i can sell it just means i can get battered and take the edge off her moanin about the sledge i buy her haha ttt u joker lol


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

Just thought I would throw up a shot of my grow. Not a 600W as it is outdoors, but I do have a half dozen 600W lamps upstairs waiting for me to get the grow room finished.

View attachment 1192667


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

lefreq said:


> haha i just tried the (were not actually christian babe shall we give crimbo a miss) and from the look i dont think it went down well haha gd job i will be all dry and cured by dec the 1st. not so i can sell it just means i can get battered and take the edge off her moanin about the sledge i buy her haha ttt u joker lol


Haha, need to spread some rep around, but i can just imagine the lasses face at the hearing of that  Tell her it will be great, she won't need to diet or anything come new years  Mwahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

im effin pissed boys i got my delivery today 5 litres canna a & B no spanner. whats that i hear you say you need a spanner to open your nutes you puff. apparently canna sell their own monkey wrench type plasticv opening device for their 5 ltr and 10 ltr note bottle for £8-15 WTF ive popped a hole in both bottles with scissrs but i mean wtf just to reward you for payin for more than a litre at a go they shank yhou in the wallet for a plastic friggin spanner. im livid. and still without bud.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

That's bloody ridiculous, when i see things like that i tend to drop the use of a certain brand as quick as that. Does it HAVE to be opened with their spanner or can't you just chuck a cloth over the top and clamp the shit out of the thing with a monkey wrench or something?


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, need to spread some rep around, but i can just imagine the lasses face at the hearing of that  Tell her it will be great, she won't need to diet or anything come new years  Mwahaha


LMFAO hahahaha no way id be on the sofa with no prezzies for def and i like prezzies lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That's bloody ridiculous, when i see things like that i tend to drop the use of a certain brand as quick as that. Does it HAVE to be opened with their spanner or can't you just chuck a cloth over the top and clamp the shit out of the thing with a monkey wrench or something?


well i cut off the plastic seal and the four release pins then couldnt twist the rest of it off. ive misplaced my monkey wrench, think i left it when i moved crib.the bloke from basement lightment said to twat it with a hammer to break the seal. didnt do much so have just put a hole in the bottle. aye its the kind of shit that put you rigth off a brand. theyve been diamond so far


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

any of you guys used that canna boost accelerator shit??


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 4, 2010)

well today i got a very odd question and it also made me kinda mad and some what paranoid. so i just got home and my phone rings and i answer. the guy says Hi darak this is detective ray myers ( the one who busted me 1 year ago) so im think fuck what it is now are they lookin into me again for some reason although i am doing nothing wrong. then he continues and ask how things are and if i m staying out of trouble i say fine and yes. now i am paranoid now cuz he had my number and i changed it since he busted me so he some how got it. after i answered the Q's he asked me if i was interested in to making money. and im thinking he is gonna offer me a real legitimate job cuz a few months ago i ran into him at the market and he started talking to me about how i was doin i told him ok but he kinda fucked my life up and i lost my house and still had no job so he said well i know some places that are hiring and ill give you a call if i get you a job. so i said ok cool and then left. so back the him offering me a job he says do you want to make some money and i said well ya im always down to make money and im thinkin he got me a job. so then i ask what the job is and he says well we have a medical marijuana clinic on 7th street selling pot to patients and they are breaking the law by doing so. and then he continues to say what theri doing and how much it pays and what not and he said what i would need to do is wear a camera and go to the clinic and buy some from them. i immediately said HELL NO. so then i asked hiom why he would call me and ask me cuz im sure they got plenty of people to do it and then he said well of all the people we have busted you are the only one who is still a legal card holder and we need a card holder to do it. and again i said i wont do it fuck that and hung up. so he wanted me to snitch on a medical clinic, now i am against growers and what not charging theri patients anything, but their is no way i would snitch on anyone. 
it really made me mad in a way for 1. that they would call me and ask that. 2. that they wanted to bust a place that helps people with theri problems.
i just thought it was bullshit and out of line and i needed to vent so i thought id share it here. i almost feel like changing my number again.
FUCK THE POLICE AND THE GOVERNMENT.


----------



## Brokenneck (Oct 4, 2010)

Holy Smoke! 
What county or city if you don't mind me asking. 

Hey,600watt guys check out my grow let me know how I am doing and what you guys would do.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 4, 2010)

Brokenneck said:


> Holy Smoke!
> What county or city if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Hey,600watt guys check out my grow let me know how I am doing and what you guys would do.


haha are you paranoid it might be your city they are lookin into? and no i dont i mind the city is grants pass oregon. home of shady cops and fucked up as well


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2010)

You can change your number but they'll just get your new one, listed or not. I filed for unemployment a while back, and was denied due to self employment BS, and happened to be moving at the time. I got a new phone number and address but hadn't put that info on any paperwork and when I tried calling the automated info line to check status of my app it asked me to key in some of my info. I couldn't figure out for a couple days why it kept saying the info didn't match their records and couldn't get through to talk to anyone. Finally I tried my new home phone number and booya, found out I had been declined.

Big brother shit right there...only had the new number for about a week and it was in my wife's name and they already had it in their system.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 4, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> What are some good strains for Huntington's Disease and/ or severe back pain? Huntingtons disease runs in my family and im scared as shit ill have it. My Mother has it and started showing signs about 2.5 years ago. My Grandmother and a few aunts and cousins of mine have it. My mom is starting to get alot worse cant remember things, losing alot of weight,falling down and running into stuff. She said yes so i want to grow a strain that will really help my mom Its hard to see her suffer. Anybody who knows about Huntington's disease knows its no joke http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huntington's_disease .... Your brain basically sends out signals to your muscles so you move uncontrollably my aunt has had it since her early 30s and shes bearly hanging on. Anyway any strain suggestions are greatly appropriated
> 
> Much Love HS


I would think that a strain with a heavy body stone might be effective. Possibly the same meds that ms patients use, as the symptoms are similar.
Herijuana has a real heavy stone that might be useful-maybe too much so.
The new blue diesel has a fairly heavy body stone that might work as it is not as intense in the head.


cof[/QUOTE]
I would think KO Kush would be a perfect canidate. I didnt get to grow mine out, but Sannies gear is usually what is advertised as. Sorry to hear about the health issues. I am dealing with similar issues with my mom. But my cookies really seem to help her. She has RumArth and several other pain related issues and it really gets her to cope. Have you tried giving her some relatively strong edibles? I use 3.5 grams of hash per batch of cookies. Usually makes about 20 cookies. I just add that to the recipe on the back of the bag and it really is amazing what it can do for chronic pain.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 4, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> You can change your number but they'll just get your new one, listed or not. I filed for unemployment a while back, and was denied due to self employment BS, and happened to be moving at the time. I got a new phone number and address but hadn't put that info on any paperwork and when I tried calling the automated info line to check status of my app it asked me to key in some of my info. I couldn't figure out for a couple days why it kept saying the info didn't match their records and couldn't get through to talk to anyone. Finally I tried my new home phone number and booya, found out I had been declined.
> 
> Big brother shit right there...only had the new number for about a week and it was in my wife's name and they already had it in their system.


i did change it and he some how got it again he shouldnt be calling back though i made my self very clear to him


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I would think that a strain with a heavy body stone might be effective. Possibly the same meds that ms patients use, as the symptoms are similar.
> Herijuana has a real heavy stone that might be useful-maybe too much so.
> The new blue diesel has a fairly heavy body stone that might work as it is not as intense in the head.
> 
> ...


I would think KO Kush would be a perfect canidate. I didnt get to grow mine out, but Sannies gear is usually what is advertised as. Sorry to hear about the health issues. I am dealing with similar issues with my mom. But my cookies really seem to help her. She has RumArth and several other pain related issues and it really gets her to cope. Have you tried giving her some relatively strong edibles? I use 3.5 grams of hash per batch of cookies. Usually makes about 20 cookies. I just add that to the recipe on the back of the bag and it really is amazing what it can do for chronic pain.[/QUOTE]

I make edibles for myself to numb the pain at night so I can sleep. I use the bagged cookie mix too but use cannabutter instead of reg butter. I make my cannabutter from a ground up mix of trimmings and the tiny buds I never feel like trimming. I just throw those on a paper plate in my veg room and let them dry out. Then grind them up in a coffee grinder and stick the grindings in a mason jar and shake it to mix it all up.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope not man. It's always unsettling to have a detective call you, even when you are positive you haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i cut off the plastic seal and the four release pins then couldnt twist the rest of it off. ive misplaced my monkey wrench, think i left it when i moved crib.the bloke from basement lightment said to twat it with a hammer to break the seal. didnt do much so have just put a hole in the bottle. aye its the kind of shit that put you rigth off a brand. theyve been diamond so far


Isn't it a shame that so many canna-companies put a few extra dollars of initial profit ahead of a long-term relationship with the consumer?



mcpurple said:


> so he wanted me to snitch on a medical clinic, now i am against growers and what not charging theri patients anything, but their is no way i would snitch on anyone.


Why are you against people making money off of their work? I can guarantee you that I am going to make a few thousand off of my outdoor grow. It not only costs money to grow, but in my state I risked my freedom doing so. Hell yeh I am going to be making some money, lol.

Sorry to hear about the cop wanting you to become a rat-bastard. If you ever get another chance, play along and try to get as much information out of the cop that you can. Then let whoever they are targeting know.



> FUCK THE POLICE AND THE GOVERNMENT.


Yep.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2010)

I have ms and i find the heavey body stones make me twitch more not less lol but everyone is an individual. I like strong head stones like cheese and headband. I get the big canna bottels and ive never seen a spanner for em lmao, they a cunt to get open lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 4, 2010)

If I may put my two cents in on the making money issue, there is nothing wrong with making money from your grows, it's when making money becomes more important than the rest, that's when it becomes a problem. It's like health care in the united states, with for profit health care, the profit of the company comes first and your health care comes second, it's just business. Greed is the problem. This is my opinion only, no weed on earth is worth four hundred dollars an ounce, none. Four hundred dollar an ounce weed is greed driven weed in my opinion. Some of us realize we can lose our freedom for what we do, that is our choice and should not be passed on to the consumer. How much an ounce is risk worth? What we decide it's worth? Do I become entitled just because I took some risk? I'm not trying to pick a fight with anyone but to me weed is THE social drug, it's a blasted weed, it's not gold. Granted, having jars full of weed is like money in the bank, but I'm personally not into this thing to make money. I want to recover the cost of my grows and none of my weed will go for more than two sixty an ounce and that price is to my street guy I buy from when I have none, my friends get much better prices and when I recover the cost of the grow, I turn everyone I know on with some bud here and there...for free. I pay three sixty an ounce from him when I have none, so I figure he's getting a good deal, and mine is better than what he sells me.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 4, 2010)

On a more happy note, nice bud tip top, I'll be chopping too this weekend. The girls will finish week nine of 12/12 tomorrow, they're almost finished. They've been getting water only for the past four days and will continue with water only for the next couple days, thursday will be their last watering. Instead of posting my weekly update, I'll wait until chopping day to take pics so I can get them without hps lighting. I transplanted all the babies sunday and after the chopping they will go under the hps to start the flower cycle.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I would think that a strain with a heavy body stone might be effective. Possibly the same meds that ms patients use, as the symptoms are similar.
> Herijuana has a real heavy stone that might be useful-maybe too much so.
> The new blue diesel has a fairly heavy body stone that might work as it is not as intense in the head.
> 
> ...


I would think KO Kush would be a perfect canidate. I didnt get to grow mine out, but Sannies gear is usually what is advertised as. Sorry to hear about the health issues. I am dealing with similar issues with my mom. But my cookies really seem to help her. She has RumArth and several other pain related issues and it really gets her to cope. Have you tried giving her some relatively strong edibles? I use 3.5 grams of hash per batch of cookies. Usually makes about 20 cookies. I just add that to the recipe on the back of the bag and it really is amazing what it can do for chronic pain.[/QUOTE]

No i havent had much luck with ediable and i havent tried making my own. I will pick up a few when i go to a dispensary. Next harvest ill make my own Thanks for the Input COf and Integra i greatly Appriciate it from the bottom of my heart



mr west said:


> I have ms and i find the heavey body stones make me twitch more not less lol but everyone is an individual. I like strong head stones like cheese and headband. I get the big canna bottels and ive never seen a spanner for em lmao, they a cunt to get open lol.


Thanks Mr West ill keep that in mind im gonna grow a few test strains see what she likes the most and what helps


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

Heads Up, I am definitely in it to make money. I spent my time and money on this grow, why would I give it away? 

Added to that, I took a risk of 5 to 10 years in state prison, with a mandatory minimum of 5. With time off for good behavior, and assuming I get trustee status while incarcerated, that is realistically a minimum of 24 months of prison before parole.

I am most certainly going to get paid. If you believe in just giving away your crop, mind dropping me your address? I'll happily come over and help you smoke it.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

You guys are talking about different strains that may help particular health issues. My knees are just about shot and I am probably going to have to go under the knife to scrape and repair them. Any recommendations on solid pain killing strains, the kind that knock you to sleep and keep you there? I'm sure an indica would do that, but any favorites? Thanks. Again, cool thread.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 4, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Hope not man. It's always unsettling to have a detective call you, even when you are positive you haven't done anything wrong.


 yes it is very unsettling.


Countryfarmer said:


> Why are you against people making money off of their work? I can guarantee you that I am going to make a few thousand off of my outdoor grow. It not only costs money to grow, but in my state I risked my freedom doing so. Hell yeh I am going to be making some money, lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the cop wanting you to become a rat-bastard. If you ever get another chance, play along and try to get as much information out of the cop that you can. Then let whoever they are targeting know.
> Yep.


well im not really against it but dont like it. if your an illegal grower then cool i dont really care if you charge for it. but the whole point of being a legal patient is to not get in trouble and not have to pay for meds. if you have to buy meds you might as well buy off the street. my grower hooks me up along with all his patients with free meds and alot of it i have not bean asked to give one dime to him and since he hasnt asked for any money then i will most likely give him some just because he is not in it for the money and that is how it should be, and if i grew for some one then i would not ever ask for money from them and buy doing so if i help them with theri needs then im sure they will feel the same why i do and give some any way and if not then thats fine cuz hey i got to grow the plant i love to grow. and n one is risking theri freedom here unless they are doing something wrong or are over the 99 plant count. thats just how i feel if other growers need the make money off theri patients then whatever but it sucks for them if i had to pay i wouldnt even bother having my card. and i was thinking of making an anonymous call to the clinic and let them know and tell them to stop and lay low because its bull shit they target medical users and it is bullshit they target anyone for that matter for weed they should be targeting other drugs that really are bad. i think tomorrow i will call and let them know


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know if I would call the clinic or not mcpurple. If the police have gotten a judge to let them tap the phone lines you could be charged for hindering an investigation, or whatever equivalent charge to that your state has. Much better to just drop by and tell them.

As to charging for weed, if you have a grower who hooks you up for free, more power to you! Wish I could grab a sweet deal like that myself, lol. And if you are handing out your own grow as well; again, more power to you! I'll hand mine over when some Benjamins are hitting my other hand.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 4, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> I don't know if I would call the clinic or not mcpurple. If the police have gotten a judge to let them tap the phone lines you could be charged for hindering an investigation, or whatever equivalent charge to that your state has. Much better to just drop by and tell them.
> 
> As to charging for weed, if you have a grower who hooks you up for free, more power to you! Wish I could grab a sweet deal like that myself, lol. And if you are handing out your own grow as well; again, more power to you! I'll hand mine over when some Benjamins are hitting my other hand.


hey your right i didnt think of me getting in trouble for letting them know much appreciated. 
and i had to go through 30-40 interviews with growers about what they offer how much a month and what not every one said they charge for weed and had none available till the end of summer except a few and out of the few i liked i got samples only 1 grower could meat my needs and didnt charge and could have meds for me as soon as i signed the card over, i got a qp every month over the somer so i used up 1 pound in 4 months and every one else it was 1 ounce a month if that.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't charge for meds but some of my friends insist on hooking me up in one way or another. They're all card holders but got tired of paying what a bunch of the clubs around here charge. I told a couple of them that I had a great hookup and things kind of just went from there. Now I don't pay on poker nights, get discounts at a couple places I frequent and still get some cash here and there. It typically pays for the cost of the grow but not always.

I just make sure I always bring smoke and edibles with me when we get together and it's all good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

man mcpurp thats some crazy shit. are you gonna have a discreet word with the club? thats a tricky one man. sneaky popo man med card holders are still just drug users to most of them. 

country farmer, yeah man its a rip they want you to spend mkoney on a glorified spanner. 

westy man check the side of the bottle its got a pic of the spanner.

in desperation last night i scraped the crumbs out of all my jars and made a mix up bowl. it5 was dry n harsh but sweet jeebus im still stoned this morning

good mornin all!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 5, 2010)

On the whole selling meds subject, I dont think its about people doing it for the wrong reason. Just because someone charges for it doesnt mean its for the wrong reason, its not free to grow. I wouldnt charge someone I was a care taker for, but I would expect some help with the bills (nutrients, clones/seeds, the basics), nothing huge. Not being in a medical state, and looking at what goes around here as supposed "high grade" I would be a fool not to cut in on that and make my money too. People around here dont know what proper cannabis even looks like. You should see when some of the local idiots try to grow, its hilarious. They should stick to their beer and nascar. Something not so complimicated. Mcpurp, I wouldnt give a shit, I would tell someone at the dispensary about that. Its your duty as a civilian, to protect other civilians from the police. Or at least help. Its us or them. Always remember folks, its not a war on drugs, its a war on personal freedoms.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 5, 2010)

Been away for a few days, need to get some pictures. I got a super silver haze leaning coletrain, shes a lanky bitch, but smell fantastic. Most of the ones Ive seen have been more indica, I always end up with some tall, lanky thing in the bunch, wtf. Last time it was a big bang that was crazy sativa leaning pheno. I guess I will have another 10-11 weeker on my hands, when I was looking for around 8-9. Should be damn good though, Im sure it will be worth the wait. Ive got some special girls this time I think, maybe a few worth cloning. I hope so, the last time (LED suck ass shit) was a disaster. I miss the outdoors, no matter what my harvest wont touch a normal outdoor harvest for me.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

McP, whatever you decide, just be very careful. These guys at the clinic may be doing something underhand that would revoke their status. People in my mind who are given or get the opportunity to help medical patients should not be taking the piss. If you frequent this place then let them know, if you do not, then stay clear of it buddy. You do not need to involve yourself in a war against the police. You need to get yourself clear of the restrictions you have. So bite your lip and move on my friend, imo.....unless these are peeps you know and respect.

IF you want to sell weed for profit, no problems by me, if you want to grow for love, no problem by me, if you want to give it away, no problem by me....in fact, anything to do with growing weed is really...no problem by me, haha.

Carry on as you were, haha.

Really loving the BX2 Cheese Carpet I got going on!!!

Have a great days folks,

DST


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Always remember folks, its not a war on drugs, its a war on personal freedoms.


Couldn't agree more. It is government telling you that you can not put a relatively harmless, and depending on your condition, potentially useful substance into your body. Look, I am an adult and if I want to drink a beer or smoke a joint, that is my business, not government's.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

DST said:


> IF you want to sell weed for profit, no problems by me, if you want to grow for love, no problem by me, if you want to give it away, no problem by me....in fact, anything to do with growing weed is really...no problem by me, haha.


Completely agree. With all of it.

And does anyone have an answer to my earlier question regarding best strain for knee pain? Any heavy indica work?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

country farmer, most heavy indies will have some degree of pain relief but are you needing to work aswell? id check out some of subcools TGA variety ive been looking at cheesequake. id recommend querkle too nice balance of sedation and high and if you choose to overdo it. interstellar shtone


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Completely agree. With all of it.
> 
> And does anyone have an answer to my earlier question regarding best strain for knee pain? Any heavy indica work?


You know what, I was totally going to answer that but got carried away with my work (I sometimes actually do a normal job as well, hehe) Well CF, I have had 4 orthroscopies over the years that also involved the removal and tidying up of various ligaments and cartliges. My ACL, my Medial ligament, my lateral ligaments, my minuscus...basically there's not a lot in my knee that isn't fucked, haha. I also have arthritis now as well. It's really only this time of year that I start to get pain at the moment, generally when it gets damp and cold....I tend to chuff my OG Kush which I would say gives you the lower body leg effect. It is quite a hrad hitter but I find my head is still with it...


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Much appreciated. I really need to go ahead and pull the trigger on this knee surgery, but I just have this aversion to going under the knife, lol. Unfortunately, until then (and if I am unlucky, afterwards as well), I am going to have to put up with this constant knee pain.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

get an epidural/regional anesthesia, that way you stay awake during the operation and can watch the doctor fannying around in your knee. You just need to get your head round the fact that at some points he will have your legs at some pretty strange angles! 


Countryfarmer said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Much appreciated. I really need to go ahead and pull the trigger on this knee surgery, but I just have this aversion to going under the knife, lol. Unfortunately, until then (and if I am unlucky, afterwards as well), I am going to have to put up with this constant knee pain.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

DST said:


> You know what, I was totally going to answer that but got carried away with my work (I sometimes actually do a normal job as well, hehe) Well CF, I have had 4 orthroscopies over the years that also involved the removal and tidying up of various ligaments and cartliges. My ACL, my Medial ligament, my lateral ligaments, my minuscus...basically there's not a lot in my knee that isn't fucked, haha. I also have arthritis now as well. It's really only this time of year that I start to get pain at the moment, generally when it gets damp and cold....I tend to chuff my OG Kush which I would say gives you the lower body leg effect. It is quite a hrad hitter but I find my head is still with it...


I have a need for some knee sugery as well. I've torn ligaments in both knees multiple times now but they were always partial tears and I rehabbed them instead of haveing the surgery every time so I could get back to work quicker. Now they're really screwed up and I was told that one is going to need reconstructive surgery. The other they said they can get away with the orthoscopic. Besides that I have Degenerative Disc Disease that's advancing pretty rapidly, Arthritis in a couple spots in my spine and one of my feet from not taking proper care of four broken bones in it.

I prefer indica heavy hybrids for this reason as well as edibles. I'd rec any Kush strain really as they seem to have a nice mix of Sativa/Indica and like I said, edibles. Edibles are your best friend when it comes to pain because you get more pf a stone and less of a high and, at least for me, they don't make you sleepy but you will sleep comfortably if thats what you desire.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I have a need for some knee sugery as well. I've torn ligaments in both knees multiple times now but they were always partial tears and I rehabbed them instead of haveing the surgery every time so I could get back to work quicker. Now they're really screwed up and I was told that one is going to need reconstructive surgery. The other they said they can get away with the orthoscopic. Besides that I have Degenerative Disc Disease that's advancing pretty rapidly, Arthritis in a couple spots in my spine and one of my feet from not taking proper care of four broken bones in it.
> 
> I prefer indica heavy hybrids for this reason as well as edibles. I'd rec any Kush strain really as they seem to have a nice mix of Sativa/Indica and like I said, edibles. Edibles are your best friend when it comes to pain because you get more pf a stone and less of a high and, at least for me, they don't make you sleepy but you will sleep comfortably if thats what you desire.


Ah feel ya bru, the knees bugger everything else up as well, sore backs, pains in shoulders, all due to walking the wrong way.....


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn! Sounds like we are all a mess, lol.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer, are you in SoCal by any chance? Are you on RDC by any chance too?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

A few weeks ago I cut a Jack Herer a bit too late and only vegged it for about a month, this morning I cut down another Jack Herer maybe a couple days early but it was vegged for 2 months. The buds are noticably thicker and denser than the last one. Both were "bagseed" from a small Jack Herer nugget I picked up from my dispensary. 




View attachment 1194140View attachment 1194141View attachment 1194137View attachment 1194138View attachment 1194139


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

That's why some of us have our cards...After High School I hardly ever got high, had nothing against it but hardly ever did it and never really thought about it. The wifey didn't want it around because it was illegal so I didn't give it a second thought, plus I quit smoking when her and I got together so it didn't make sense to me to smoke weed. 

Now that I'm all screwed up from racing dirtbikes, skateboarding competitevely as a youngster and racing BMX for a bit, I can't get sleep more than a couple hours each night because I wake up in pain. Marijuana helps a TON with that and it got me off meds I was taking for depression. Just decided to stop taking the meds at one point to see how it would go and never went back on them. I've since stopped seeing the shrink too so it saves me money at the same time, no more deductibles for visits and Rx every month saves me over $100/month. Plus the Rx narcos I was taking for pain and junk all the time were almost another $100/month.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Dezracer, are you in SoCal by any chance? Are you on RDC by any chance too?


 
I used to frequent RDC but not in quite a while. Couldn't afford to use or maintain my truck anymore with the economy so I stopped lurking there, just bummed me out. I don't even remember my login info

Yes I live in socal


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

I figured you did with an id like that, lol. I haven't been there much either, gonna sell off my toys and truck soon to keep my head above water

If you live in San Diego PM me, I have a G13 (100% indica) clone I could donate to you for free


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

I never raced the truck even though it's race legal, or was anyway, just bikes. Raced District 37, District 38 and a few MRAN races in Nevada for the past few years but gave it up recently for health reasons.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 5, 2010)

Dez my dad has that degenerative disk disease. Messed up shit, causes a lot of pain.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I never raced the truck even though it's race legal, or was anyway, just bikes. Raced District 37, District 38 and a few MRAN races in Nevada for the past few years but gave it up recently for health reasons.


Sorry to hear that...hope you find that strain you need for your health

Good luck


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> That's why some of us have our cards...After High School I hardly ever got high, had nothing against it but hardly ever did it and never really thought about it. The wifey didn't want it around because it was illegal so I didn't give it a second thought, plus I quit smoking when her and I got together so it didn't make sense to me to smoke weed.
> 
> Now that I'm all screwed up from racing dirtbikes, skateboarding competitevely as a youngster and racing BMX for a bit, I can't get sleep more than a couple hours each night because I wake up in pain. Marijuana helps a TON with that and it got me off meds I was taking for depression. Just decided to stop taking the meds at one point to see how it would go and never went back on them. I've since stopped seeing the shrink too so it saves me money at the same time, no more deductibles for visits and Rx every month saves me over $100/month. Plus the Rx narcos I was taking for pain and junk all the time were almost another $100/month.



You know, when I started back smoking this last time (about four years ago) I was able to go off of my anti-depression meds and haven't needed them since. I have suffered from periodic depression my entire life, once even being institutionalized briefly for this disease. Lo' and behold, I start smoking weed again and no longer need that expensive medication and the even more expensive psychiatrist.

Amazing isn't it? But no, no, no .... weed has no redeeming, medicinal value. What a crock of shit!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Amazing isn't it? But no, no, no .... weed has no redeeming, medicinal value. What a crock of shit!


I agree completely. I still don't smoke, I use a vape or eat the edibles I make. I don't even own a pipe or bong, lol.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I agree completely. I still don't smoke, I use a vape or eat the edibles I make. I don't even own a pipe or bong, lol.


After three decades of on and off smoking I have never once used a vaporizer. I have no idea what it is even like to use one.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Sorry to hear that...hope you find that strain you need for your health
> 
> Good luck


It's all good...Eventually things will turn back around and my son and I will most likely race either the truck or we'll sell it and build a new car, class 5 or something. That's down the road though since he's still too young to really help or be a codriver. I miss racing a lot but family comes first, racing will always be there when I decide it's time to go back. I just won't be racing bikes next time around is all.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> After three decades of on and off smoking I have never once used a vaporizer. I have no idea what it is even like to use one.


They're awesome...that's all you need to know,lol
Seriously though, I think the tasty strains taste better in the vape. My wife has finally broke down and decided she was tired of watching me enjoy the fruits of my labor alone. She tried a couple small bites of one of my cookies, like 1/3 maybe the other night and said she slept better than she has in a few years. Now she said she wants me to let her know next time I use the vape if she's here so she can try it. 

AND, she asked me last night if she can take some edibles to a ladies only party this weekend at one of our friends house to share with the class. I told her I don't care as long as she stays the night.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeh, finally got my wife to try an edible that I made (the old standby, brownies) and of course I mucked them up. Hopefully I didn't put her off too much to not try them again. For sleep alone I think she would appreciate the effect, because she is almost as bad of an insomniac as I am.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Had a BBQ (Braai) for my birthday. Invited friends from home, we all smoked a ton and ate cookies, my wife freaked out along with a couple of other light smokers.....she swears she won't touch them again, and still to this day asks if that white dove that flew into our living room and ended up in our kitchen was real!....it was real, I watched my mate throw it out the window and fly off to meet it's partner...quite incredible really.

Hope the smoke turns out well on your bud Bajafox, thanks for the pics.

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a heated debate in another thread about magnetic vs digital ballast that I don't want to get involved in but it made me get out a meter and check everything I'm using in my grow op.

I found that the 400 magnetic I was using draws 485 watts and the 600 digital I'm using draws 650-655 watts. It never got steady like the magnetinc one did but kept moving around a bit between those two numbers.

Made me curious about everything else so I checked it all and one nice surprise was that the H.O. t5 fixtures I'm using are rated at 96 watts each but they aren't actually drawing that. Only 151 watts for both of them together. I had the meter plugged into the receptacle and the timer plugged into the meter with both fixtures running off the timer.

Fans both draw exactly what they claim even though one is on a dimmer. For some reason, the dimmer is reducing the fan speed but not reducing the draw. I bet I'd be better off running the fan straight and using the speed selector knob on the fan. Only 3 speeds to choose from but I bet it'd draw less power since it seems the dimmer is working off of resistance or a controlled short.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Had a BBQ (Braai) for my birthday. Invited friends from home, we all smoked a ton and ate cookies, my wife freaked out along with a couple of other light smokers.....she swears she won't touch them again, and still to this day asks if that white dove that flew into our living room and ended up in our kitchen was real!....it was real, I watched my mate throw it out the window and fly off to meet it's partner...quite incredible really.
> 
> Hope the smoke turns out well on your bud Bajafox, thanks for the pics.
> 
> DST


happy birthday mate, u kept that quiet didnt u or was i too stoned to notice lol


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you DST

Dezracer, I posted quite a bit in that thread and regardless of the results, I couldn't have survived the heatwave we recently had if I could not set my digital ballast from 600w super lumens to 360w so that I can fight the high temperatures. That option to me was priceless last week. My tent has been running at 600w SL with temps in the high 70's all day now that the weather is back to normal


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

I wish I had a 600 magnetic to fire up and check so I could see exactly what kind of savings I'm getting from the digital. All I can do is assume that if the HTG 400 is drwaing 485, the HTG 600 would draw 685 but I can't say for sure if that's correct.

If it is though, based on what I get charged per KwH ($.27), it saves me $9.40/month. My per KwH charge is only that high because with what we use in the household almost puts us in the tier that is that high without the grow op.

Actually I just looked at our most recent bill and we got charged $.31/KwH for 59 of the KwHs we used. Must have been the AC since it's been so hot.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

One thing I know for sure from when I ran the 600w magnetic versus my digital is the heat difference. I don't care what anyone in that thread says, I've ran my set up exactly the same way with both magnetic and digital ballast using the same bulb. The magnetic produced way more heat than my digital and it lacked the option to choose my watts. Right now I have the option to run it at 360/400/600/600SL.

As far as the cost to run it I am yet to run a comparison


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

hey man, checked your thread out. Sorry I didn't REP you for stopping by the 600. Please don't think what I am about to say is directed at you, this is just something I started to think after reading your post, lol


Brokenneck said:


> Holy Smoke!
> What county or city if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Hey,600watt guys check out my grow let me know how I am doing and what you guys would do.


I would like everyone to BUMP their own threads as much as possible. BUT, one thing I insist is that you give everyone something to look at before having to go through a thread. The 600 is for sharing, ESPECIALLY PICS lol, and also talking about anything, and generally doing whatever, and for also meeting people, close to home and abroad, finding new strains arriving via various weed faries (free of charge), and many other amazing things. So please, don't be shy, THROW UP A PIC FOR THE 600.

Casey Jones in what the guy s over the pond would call a 1 1/2 gallon pot...


One side of my BX2Cheesey Carpet...


The first of DST's outdoor harvest: Headband


Peace to all

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

By doing this test I found out that based on the $.27 rate, my bill should only go up by $10-11 with the switch to a 600. Stoked!!


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

oh, and I didn't mean you can only post if you are posting a pic....

oh fer fek sake do whatever, I am just very stoned at the moment, haha..


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

rocking on D cheesey scrog looking like we was hoping, cant waittill it starts smelling and towering lol. Ok im gonna post a pic of my monster ai x bb like i started to try at the weekend cheers d.





and my casey jones but shes under a 400w lol.





sweet guys


----------



## bajafox (Oct 5, 2010)

Are those Casey Jones from seeds or clones? I can't seem to get my hands on one here in San Diego


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

There was a club here that sold CJ clones but they had to close when the owner got arrested on suspicion of all sorts of things. Some of you may know who he is, his club was 215 Agenda. His name is Mark Moen.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

loverly jubs, lets get it blown up


mr west said:


> rocking on D cheesey scrog looking like we was hoping, cant waittill it starts smelling and towering lol. Ok im gonna post a pic of my monster ai x bb like i started to try at the weekend cheers d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bajafox said:


> Are those Casey Jones from seeds or clones? I can't seem to get my hands on one here in San Diego


probably a seed fairy from the 600


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Guys, sorry for sounding such a cock, but I sometimes don't look at every thread or journal, I get abused fromt he wife already about my addiction to riu. So it's just me being selfish and wanting to see loads of peoples grows and not having a zillion threads that I feel I need to post in. Soz again folks, m'n slecht!

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

cheers for biging it up. As far as i know the casey jones clone seeds and this is one of thoses seeds, 600 fairy approved and stamped lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Heads Up (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I agree completely. I still don't smoke, I use a vape or eat the edibles I make. I don't even own a pipe or bong, lol.


I'm with you Dez on the vaporizer. I swear I have the best one out there and it's not a volcano.

http://www.halfbakedgoods.net/vp-500.html

I've had it for about a year and it is one solidly built machine. I've gotten stoned in the morning before seven, left for work and came home to find it on from the morning, not a problem. I still have about a half dozen of the bags that came with it, they last a long time. They even give you some spare parts with the unit, unfortunately I cannot find this thing anywhere, including the site the link is to, they no longer carry it. I payed one ninety two with shipping for mine and the place I got it no longer stocks it either. I own a pipe and a bong but rarely use them and you are correct, the taste is outstanding. The bud generally tastes just like it smells.

I also have to say for an old man, I feel lucky after reading about all the ailments you guys have, so much so, I'm going to smoke a bag to my health.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 5, 2010)

Casey Jones seed fairies? The mailman delivered mine the first of which is dead. Offhand, does anyone know anything to use to kill caterpillers? I thought I had found all the little plant killers but my og18 is turning up dead side branches and I picked one of the little buggers off this morning. I'm concerned they might have laid eggs and I just can't see them so they keep popping up or something???


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

dont think catapillers lay eggs as they are the young pupa of butterflys, its them that lay eggs which turn into cattapillas.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> dont think catapillers lay eggs as they are the young pupa of butterflys, its them that lay eggs which turn into cattapillas.


I stand corrected. Now, do ya' know anything that will kill the critters?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I stand corrected. Now, do ya' know anything that will kill the critters?


fly sheet will get the butter flys and break ya heart lol, think birds and rodents eat cattapillas if they aint the poisonous kind lol


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 5, 2010)

Great, not only do I have caterpillars, they may be poisonous. Do you have any other words of encouragement for me mr west?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

hahahahah heads up you need a preying mantis


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

or jus pick em offf drop em on the concreat and introduce them to mr size 11


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

still cant upload pics ffs


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

So how exactly would I go about uploading a pic full size and not use the riu photo loader?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> So how exactly would I go about uploading a pic full size and not use the riu photo loader?


set up a moody www.photobucket.com account and fannys ya aunty lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

Voila


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> Is this her name or the orgasm you had when it finally posted?
> 
> Bawdy looking wench.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

bad french spelling im afraid lmao. She is one of my ogk pheno headbands at over 8 weeks flores (vwola?)


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 5, 2010)

MY UNRULEY DOG


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Dog Kush. Never tried. What does it taste like?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 5, 2010)

i kow what i am going to do about the situation, and i agree with you dst people givin the chance to be legal and then do illegal things with it are in the wrong but the more bad stuff in the news about medical marijuana just makes it worse. i thin ki am going to write an anonymous letter to them in way different writing then what mine is in. i feel like it is helping fight the war on the war on drugs


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i kow what i am going to do about the situation, and i agree with you dst people givin the chance to be legal and then do illegal things with it are in the wrong but the more bad stuff in the news about medical marijuana just makes it worse. i thin ki am going to write an anonymous letter to them in way different writing then what mine is in. i feel like it is helping fight the war on the war on drugs


People still write letters? 

Just grab a dummy gmail account and send them an email. Much easier if you want to let them know.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 5, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Dog Kush. Never tried. What does it taste like?


Your gonna have to ask DST on that one i can tell you this much Its a mix of OG kush and Headband i believe DST can you give us your details on DOG again so i can record them in my Herb id data


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> People still write letters?
> 
> Just grab a dummy gmail account and send them an email. Much easier if you want to let them know.


I think those are traceable via IP addresses but I could be wrong, don't really know for sure.

EDIT- I suppose you sould go to a public library, set one up there and then write that letter though.

AND I agree with both of you DST, McPurple


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I think those are traceable via IP addresses but I could be wrong, don't really know for sure.
> 
> EDIT- I suppose you sould go to a public library, set one up there and then write that letter though.
> 
> AND I agree with both of you DST, McPurple


 this is what i was thinking they can still get the address from where i sent it would lead back to my cpu but i dont think they would go through all that, but just to play it safe i might do your idea or till just wright a letter.
i i did sell weed before i had my card but i lnoy sold enough to support my need for the meds as soon as my 1st harvest came in i was gonna stop selling cuz i wouldnt have to buy meds anymore.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I think those are traceable via IP addresses but I could be wrong, don't really know for sure.
> 
> EDIT- I suppose you sould go to a public library, set one up there and then write that letter though.
> 
> AND I agree with both of you DST, McPurple


If the .gov is tracking my IP, I am already so fucked, and so are most of the people who post here, lol. I guess I could proxy out my signal though my neighbor's internet connection and that would do a good job of hiding my internet trail. I would bet that 90+% of the people on this site don't even bother with a simple proxy, much less anything else. Most are probably like me, typing on their home computer, using their home internet connection .... soooo easily traceable if the .gov wanted to do so.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

Fortunately I got the hooks in that dept. since my brother's job is to protect the information (credit card info, home info, etc.) of hundreds of thousands of people for a pretty good sized and very well known company here in the US. If I start to worry about anything I'll have him hook me up. His stuff is all protected and would be very hard to trace. I'm sure there are people out there that could but he's pretty damn good at what he does.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2010)

They won't be doing much snooping for just an anonymous letter though, unless you're threatening someone in some way or violating someone's civil rights. Just doing it from an IP address other than your own would be plenty good enough.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2010)

personally I think you should just bite your tounge mcpurp. They could say that you were the only one that knew what was going to go down becuase the dect. told you. And trace it to you no matter what. It's not your fight. Save yourself the greif of getting involved. You were asked to do something, you said no. Leave it at that. That's what I think at least. Don't risk your freedom/ probation. There are better ways to fight the war on drugs than tipping off a medical mj club that could possibly be agregiously (sp?) breaking the law. Write a letter to your congressman or mayor, or both. Do something that has no chance of getting you in hot water again.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> personally I think you should just bite your tounge mcpurp. They could say that you were the only one that knew what was going to go down becuase the dect. told you. And trace it to you no matter what. It's not your fight. Save yourself the greif of getting involved. You were asked to do something, you said no. Leave it at that. That's what I think at least. Don't risk your freedom/ probation.


ah man what to do, i guess i am not going to do it, they did this to them selfs i guess and i really dont want to be caught and charged with something.
sorry i bring such drama to the club guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2010)

it's all good bro. DOn't sweat it. We are like a support group for eachother. It's all love in the 600. I just don't want to see you get in any more shit that you are in already.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 5, 2010)

well i knew for damn sure i wasnt gonna help them no matter what they offered, i just wasnt sure weather or not to let them know but i am just gonna let it go and let what ever happins take its course


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

try hushmail for anonymous mail


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

this is cherry cheese but is a very black rose pheno






cant wait to see it purp up​


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 6, 2010)

very nice!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

The seeds came form a Headband that spluffed on one of my OG Kush. Had a few different pheno's so far, but mainly leaning towards the classic kush sweetness with a slight moldness tinge to the nose...kinda liek a good roquefort


Countryfarmer said:


> Dog Kush. Never tried. What does it taste like?





Countryfarmer said:


> People still write letters?
> 
> Just grab a dummy gmail account and send them an email. Much easier if you want to let them know.


I wrote several letters to people this year. You should try it, it's a great thing to receive as well. Try actually writing, makes things even more interesting.



Hotsause said:


> Your gonna have to ask DST on that one i can tell you this much Its a mix of OG kush and Headband i believe DST can you give us your details on DOG again so i can record them in my Herb id data


Correct HS!



jigfresh said:


> it's all good bro. DOn't sweat it. We are like a support group for eachother. It's all love in the 600. I just don't want to see you get in any more shit that you are in already.


Exactly, McP, a trouble shared is a trouble halved...or some $hite like that, haha.



mcpurple said:


> well i knew for damn sure i wasnt gonna help them no matter what they offered, i just wasnt sure weather or not to let them know but i am just gonna let it go and let what ever happins take its course


You do whatever you feel comfortable with.



Hotsause said:


> MY UNRULEY DOG


Loving the DOG HS!!! Good work, she looks really happy.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> this is cherry cheese but is a very black rose pheno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!! Looks mysterious.

Here's a first, I just came back from my accountants with a smile on my face. Think I'll have a doob to celebrate.

Peace to the 600.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

i could do with one myself tho i think smokin the fluff out my pocket might get me higher than the street dope ive got


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry 'bout that Don. This trainwreck my guy managed to get ahold of certainly lives up to its name.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 6, 2010)

If people were worried about the laws no one would be growing at all. Its not legal to grow any cannabis plants, anywhere in the states. People just do what they want to do and worry about getting busted when it happens. When you get afraid to do whats right (what you want to do, not what the law says) then they win, and you might as well kill your self (directed at no one in particular) because you have no free will or a mind of your own to think with. That being said, those dark leaves on that Cherry Cheese reminds me of my MK Ultra, very dark compared to the others in my room, but my MKs leaves are turning white with tricomes. I think I need to smoke something, its sad to see people so afraid of the laws. And yes I have been busted before, so I know what its like, but Im still not afraid, I wont live like that. Take it easy club 600.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> If people were worried about the laws no one would be growing at all. Its not legal to grow any cannabis plants, anywhere in the states. People just do what they want to do and worry about getting busted when it happens. When you get afraid to do whats right (what you want to do, not what the law says) then they win, and you might as well kill your self (directed at no one in particular) because you have no free will or a mind of your own to think with. That being said, those dark leaves on that Cherry Cheese reminds me of my MK Ultra, very dark compared to the others in my room, but my MKs leaves are turning white with tricomes. I think I need to smoke something, its sad to see people so afraid of the laws. And yes I have been busted before, so I know what its like, but Im still not afraid, I wont live like that. Take it easy club 600.


Exactly Outdoor, fuk em. I tell you what, after you have had a grown up man looking up your anus (and not for health reasons), you really start not to give a shit about rules.......


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh I thought I would mention, because Im not sure if I did before, I dont feel like checking, and its very important...My Black Jack smells like a bag of gummy bears. And a question I think I know the answer to, but asking to confirm my thoughts doesnt hurt. Should my fan be going at night time too? I think it should, but right now Its connected with the timer so it shuts off with the light. Im thinking with the buds getting thicker I might need to start keeping it going 24/7 to keep up the air flow. My inline runs all night, which pulls air in and the leaves move around when its shut up even with no other fan on. Its just not a strong air current like there is when the oscillating fan is on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Sorry 'bout that Don. This trainwreck my guy managed to get ahold of certainly lives up to its name.



hahah no need to be sorry man lol im off to get a half 9 of the same its poop but at least i can smoke plenty more to get blitzed


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 6, 2010)

Going crazy man, cant get on hightimes.com or 420.com, says they have been listed as attack sites. Fn government will make its way to RIU and shut this place down too IM sure. Fuck it all man. You can ignore it, but then the page is shown all fucked up.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 6, 2010)

outdoorindica said:


> oh i thought i would mention, because im not sure if i did before, i dont feel like checking, and its very important...my black jack smells like a bag of gummy bears. And a question i think i know the answer to, but asking to confirm my thoughts doesnt hurt. Should my fan be going at night time too? I think it should, but right now its connected with the timer so it shuts off with the light. Im thinking with the buds getting thicker i might need to start keeping it going 24/7 to keep up the air flow. My inline runs all night, which pulls air in and the leaves move around when its shut up even with no other fan on. Its just not a strong air current like there is when the oscillating fan is on.


 
keep it on bro, what it helps with is keeping the humidity down. I dont know the exacts, but in my opinion it keeps the air circulated(air flow), and a bit drier, WHICH IS ALWAYS GOOD. and with your inline fan running thats pulling even more moisture out. Thats what ive noticed, that my humidity gauge stays pretty close to where it is when the lights are off as when they are on.



Peace!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2010)

I also leave my oscillating fan on 24/7. I leave an air exchange fan running 24/7 too but I think I only need it during heat waves and mainly for the reason already stated (humidity). Otherwise I think it really only needs to be on with the light to help keep temps in check.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 6, 2010)

So i read that if you rub an Iced Grapefruit leaf during Veg it will smell like grapefruit I TRIED IT AND IT REALLY DOES lol Its got me super excited  These babies are doing really nice these pics are from a few days ago


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

Is Grapefruit not a fairly citrusy sour smell? or are we talking fake grapefruit smell (I don't eat grapefruit really so not 100% on pinpointing down the smell.) whats the genetics behind that Hotsause?

Here's a difficult one. Describing what you smell and putting that into words. This was something we looked at in the wine course I followed. What does a Blackcurrant smell like, what does cauliflower smell like, what does a watermellon or a bar of chocolate smell like? And how do you describe it......was quite interesting, plus I drank a lot of lovely wine. Got to a market, pick things up, smell them...find out what life really smells like!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Is Grapefruit not a fairly citrusy sour smell? or are we talking fake grapefruit smell (I don't eat grapefruit really so not 100% on pinpointing down the smell.) whats the genetics behind that Hotsause?
> 
> Here's a difficult one. Describing what you smell and putting that into words. This was something we looked at in the wine course I followed. What does a Blackcurrant smell like, what does cauliflower smell like, what does a watermellon or a bar of chocolate smell like? And how do you describe it......was quite interesting, plus I drank a lot of lovely wine. Got to a market, pick things up, smell them...find out what life really smells like!!!


That's something I've never thought about, really. I'll have to do that the next time I'm there, smell things...I'm sure it would help describe what other things smell like quite a bit.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> That's something I've never thought about, really. I'll have to do that the next time I'm there, smell things...I'm sure it would help describe what other things smell like quite a bit.


Well everything you taste is mainly smell. We have an olfactory behind the nose. Smell is 90% of what we eat, the mouth mainly decides on sweet, bitter, sour, salt.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 6, 2010)

The various terpenes in marijuana are a big part of the overall experience. These smells actually enhance the THC, and the hydrocarbons that make up the terpenes affect the uptake of all the various cannabinoids. I equate the terpenes in marijuana with tone in speech.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 6, 2010)

dst said:


> exactly outdoor, fuk em. I tell you what, after you have had a grown up man looking up your anus (and not for health reasons), you really start not to give a shit about rules.......


that is hilarous!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking good peeps, Looking good. I wish more people would adopt the FUCK the laws attitude and massively overgrow every square inch of the earth haha. Ive been encarcerated many times and in my life. One time in particular was for possesion of pounds of weed which wasn't even mine but i was in possesion. I know all about getting the ole rectal exam. Fucking queers. What a job that would be to look at nut sacs and buttholes all day. I hate the Police. Luckily for me my city is overun with gang activity and crack/heroin dealers. That keeps the popo of the weed unless they get a chance discovery. Bottom line FUCK the police. Live your life as you see fit not as they tell us we should. 

Ok off for a joint lol. Peace yee all.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking good peeps, Looking good. I wish more people would adopt the FUCK the laws attitude and massively overgrow every square inch of the earth haha. Ive been encarcerated many times and in my life. One time in particular was for possesion of pounds of weed which wasn't even mine but i was in possesion. I know all about getting the ole rectal exam. Fucking queers. What a job that would be to look at nut sacs and buttholes all day. I hate the Police. Luckily for me my city is overun with gang activity and crack/heroin dealers. That keeps the popo of the weed unless they get a chance discovery. Bottom line FUCK the police. Live your life as you see fit not as they tell us we should.
> 
> Ok off for a joint lol. Peace yee all.


 ya i would never do that job fuck that, specaily working for the law. and hey i i started a national plant a seed day thread in toke n talk about how i want to and others should to. to plant as many seeds as possible in spring as many places as possible and let it grow wild. check iy out if you want, i was just bored and have always had this idea for a for years and felt like sharing. but i dont think much are down to plant seeds and i want to do it only if i had a few million seeds


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Is Grapefruit not a fairly citrusy sour smell? or are we talking fake grapefruit smell (I don't eat grapefruit really so not 100% on pinpointing down the smell.) whats the genetics behind that Hotsause?
> 
> Here's a difficult one. Describing what you smell and putting that into words. This was something we looked at in the wine course I followed. What does a Blackcurrant smell like, what does cauliflower smell like, what does a watermellon or a bar of chocolate smell like? And how do you describe it......was quite interesting, plus I drank a lot of lovely wine. Got to a market, pick things up, smell them...find out what life really smells like!!!


Hmm Good one DST.. I would have to say it smells very very Sour Citrusy. Think of going into the Fruit Section at your local store and you walk past the Oranges, Grapefruits, Apples etc etc And a few steps after your pass the grapefruit you catch the smell that is very distinct like i fresh cut Grapefruit. Im thinking this explains the smell.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 6, 2010)

haha Thats a great idea Mcp. I will be right over. I have a gang of purp beans from my outdoor grow. I dont believe that the plants got pollinated? Pretty sure they are selfed herm beans but anyways that would be a good use of them lol. Every year here they find pot plants growing in the police stations planters and the couthouses green space. Lmao its fucking great. There needs to be a massive event to get the attention of the powers that be that HEY WE WANT OUR WEED YOU STUPID LAZY FUCKS.. What really fires me up is the mandatory minimums. And how our own state goverments are allowing and encouraging the HIGHLY useful and FREE powers of our beloved mj. So much hipocracy it just pisses me off. The government is swayed by the privately owned prisons who encarcerate people in there fortruss filing cabinets for victimless crimes. CRIMES TO THE GOV. What ever happened to the land of the free. Who ever told us that was out enemy. 

The point is that prohibition represents alot of $$$$$$$$ to our gov. It allows drug makers to get filthy rich off of there fucking pills that have a hoard of side effect so that you need more pills to correct the problem. Meanwhile the cure our MJ is chalked up as a gateway drug and therefore forbidden. And the law enforcement sector along with the privately owned institutions profit from wrecking lives. Its all a system designed by prohibition and it works. Thats why IMO its going to be awhile before we see any real relaxation of these REDICULOUS laws. 

Sorry if i snapped out haha. I had a businees phone call that pissed me off as i was typing haha. Im better now. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 6, 2010)

On a much happier note being i dont give a fuck about the law. My outdoor has dried very quickly. I did the "snap the branch" check and they are all snapping. That was the fastest ive ever had that happen. Its only been 4 days. Hmmm. 

Currently im using the cave room as my drying quarters. Once i get her cleaned out im going to set up my DIY ebb&flow/dwc i started building last year and go for a hydro scrog. Im not to enthusiastic about this ecosystem hydro machine. There just aint nothing like walking into a room of pot plants. I guess im quite partial to me cave hehe. 

Ive been pondering a flood table. I ve been eying this 60 site nft system for a sog. But for now ive already got a good hydro rig just need the controller unit. Now that ive got a few days off from work im going to be getting geared up. 

The Doggies are getting huge and in need of larger pots along with the headbands. Ahh can twait to get the cave functional again.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 6, 2010)

Funny shit guys.
Yesterday the wife and I and another newly-wed couple decided to go to a local taco joint to get a bite to eat....on the drive there smoked two bowls of OG KUSH....was pretty fkn stoned when we got there and starving so the three K9 police cruisers outside didn't really bother me.....until we get inside and the only open table in the joint was right next to them..go figure.....anyway...placed my order for the wife(was waiting at the table) and I and got my little plastic number for the server to find me and went to fill up the drinks...right at that moment two of the officers decided they needed a refill.......so cop#1 fills his up first as i politely and patiently wait behind him...as I move up to the machine and start filling mine the cop behind me(cop#2) is breathing down my neck and reaching over me to fill his....I kinda turned around and gave him a little look like "hold on buddy"(didn't actually say that)...now I'm filled up and getting a lid and straw and then follow cop#2 over to where we were seated.....as I sit down I hear cop#2 say to cop#1 "that kid stinks like marijuana"............cop#1 says "I thought I smelled pot".....and that was it........nothing more.
I'm fkn shocked that was all that happened......If I would of been in my previous state of residence...Florida....I would of been fuct(had a buddy go to jail for a week with a year of probation for a single seed on the floorboard of the car)....I love the midwest.....To many homie homies shooting eachother to care about bud....and meth....thats what the war on drugs around here is geared towards.....I love it....I almost feel free......................nah..what am I talking about it's the USA.
Sorry for rambling....just wanted to share.

P.S.....when we left they didn't even look at me...like they already forgot because the whole time they were telling stories to eachother about their recent meth busts and gang shootouts.........crazy


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 6, 2010)

A quick question for the Jacks Classic nute users. Can it be used in a hydro setup?. Just curious as its seems to be a high quality fert and its cheap and locally available. From my understanding the JC nutes are designed for the plants to readilly uptake the nutrients within without having to first break it down to a useable form that the plant can use. Such as organic nutes must breakdown. Just a curious question for a knowledgable mind. Peace my bros 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats cool Endls. Some even popo figure its a waste of time to write up the paperwork and shit. Yeah the meth is a huge target for the pigs. Ive seen that drug st8 ruin people. But people that do that shit are going to do it anyways. They are after that pure ICE that comes from mexico. In the usa there aint many who can even produce it with the huge restrictions on the precursors. I dont know where im going with this haha. But i see a pattern. OK im stoned. My mind wonders and i love it haha.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 6, 2010)

Hah...yeah that's for sure....ICE...good(if thats what you call it) shit I've had was when I lived in Colorado..it came from Arizona...which was probably from mexico..................only way to get off that shit is drop all contacts....was on that shit pretty hard for almost two years.....had to move....literally cut all ties.....some of my best friends in life are on the no call list......it's pretty sad.....no powders for me for about five years now!!!!

On a better note.....lets see some pics....my lights are on in 30 but I'm headed to the growshop to get some charcoal for the filter. Will post when lights are on.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> A quick question for the Jacks Classic nute users. Can it be used in a hydro setup?. Just curious as its seems to be a high quality fert and its cheap and locally available. From my understanding the JC nutes are designed for the plants to readilly uptake the nutrients within without having to first break it down to a useable form that the plant can use. Such as organic nutes must breakdown. Just a curious question for a knowledgable mind. Peace my bros 1BMM


Jack's has been working fairly well, but you have to add calcium and magnesium, I didn't and now I'm having to correct the problem.
Dyna-Gro has the needed nutes, but yields small calyx in a steady bloom diet (3-12-6). I'm trying to alternately them between the Jack's and the Dyna-Gro and
I'll keep you aware of the outcome.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 6, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hah...yeah that's for sure....ICE...good(if thats what you call it) shit I've had was when I lived in Colorado..it came from Arizona...which was probably from mexico..................only way to get off that shit is drop all contacts....was on that shit pretty hard for almost two years.....had to move....literally cut all ties.....some of my best friends in life are on the no call list......it's pretty sad.....no powders for me for about five years now!!!!
> 
> On a better note.....lets see some pics....my lights are on in 30 but I'm headed to the growshop to get some charcoal for the filter. Will post when lights are on.


I hear ya Endls. I did my share of that shit too. Not for the weak that is for sure. Ive been of it for about 5 years myself and dont miss it. 



curious old fart said:


> Jack's has been working fairly well, but you have to add calcium and magnesium, I didn't and now I'm having to correct the problem.
> Dyna-Gro has the needed nutes, but yields small calyx in a steady bloom diet (3-12-6). I'm trying to alternately them between the Jack's and the Dyna-Gro and
> I'll keep you aware of the outcome.
> 
> ...


Cool cof. Thankyou for that info.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> haha Thats a great idea Mcp. I will be right over. I have a gang of purp beans from my outdoor grow. I dont believe that the plants got pollinated? Pretty sure they are selfed herm beans but anyways that would be a good use of them lol. Every year here they find pot plants growing in the police stations planters and the couthouses green space. Lmao its fucking great. There needs to be a massive event to get the attention of the powers that be that HEY WE WANT OUR WEED YOU STUPID LAZY FUCKS.. What really fires me up is the mandatory minimums. And how our own state goverments are allowing and encouraging the HIGHLY useful and FREE powers of our beloved mj. So much hipocracy it just pisses me off. The government is swayed by the privately owned prisons who encarcerate people in there fortruss filing cabinets for victimless crimes. CRIMES TO THE GOV. What ever happened to the land of the free. Who ever told us that was out enemy.
> 
> The point is that prohibition represents alot of $$$$$$$$ to our gov. It allows drug makers to get filthy rich off of there fucking pills that have a hoard of side effect so that you need more pills to correct the problem. Meanwhile the cure our MJ is chalked up as a gateway drug and therefore forbidden. And the law enforcement sector along with the privately owned institutions profit from wrecking lives. Its all a system designed by prohibition and it works. Thats why IMO its going to be awhile before we see any real relaxation of these REDICULOUS laws.
> 
> Sorry if i snapped out haha. I had a businees phone call that pissed me off as i was typing haha. Im better now. Peace 1BMM


ya i thought it was a cool idea if we had a few thousand or more people to plant at least 10-20 seed any where all around the US. and in other countries, and then have a few of us have a few million seeds (witch would be hard to acquire but could happin) and plant like crazy and let nature takes its course. and ya unfortantly i am a contributor to the pill company cuz my pain and i cant smoke and i know what you mean about having side effects from one pill so then you have to take another one to clear it up. ive been taking Vicodin and it makes me very constipated so now i have to take stole softeners all the time and they make me itch real bad


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2010)

Day 30- 12/12

Durban, sour D, AK


----------



## girard922 (Oct 6, 2010)

nice grow!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2010)

^^+1^^


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL just noticed my 600th post was in the 600!!!! wootwoot!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 6, 2010)

Two-600W Hortilux Super HPS on a light mover


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2010)

I like....


whodatnation said:


> Day 30- 12/12
> 
> Durban, sour D, AK


 
I also like....great stuff whodat and JimmyT


JimmyT said:


> Two-600W Hortilux Super HPS on a light mover


----------



## lotsOweed (Oct 7, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Two-600W Hortilux Super HPS on a light mover


Hey how many plants you get under the two 600s? Thinkin bout goin wit the same setup. Also whats your electrical bill look like?


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2010)

lotsOweed said:


> Hey how many plants you get under the two 600s? Thinkin bout goin wit the same setup. Also whats your electrical bill look like?


I would guess something like this:






Sorry, couldn't resist it.

Yeh, Jimmy T how many plants do you put under your 600, SOG, SCROG,....looks a bit scrog-ish to me but hard to tell how many ladies under there?

The amount of plants you do use lotsOweed really depends on what you want to achieve, how quickly you want to achieve it, and what sort of starter you have (seeds, clones, how many, etc) So lots of factors in deciding.....a real mine field actually! but a fun one.

Peace, 
dst


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

yes less is more in some cases and vicer versa in others lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

this might be quite interesting for peeps


Know your own stone 
by DJ Short (01 Sept, 1999) An educated and descerning palate is a key requirement in breeding and appreciating cannabis.

An educated palate

The breeding and production of fine quality cannabis is more an art than a science. A creative mind and sense of imagination is necessary to achieve success in this field. The other requirement is a very discerning palate, including the ability to discern and appreciate subtle variations in taste, smell and mental experience.

Anatomically, the palate is located between the roof of the mouth and the nasal passages. The intricacies of taste and palate are complex and poorly understood. The taste buds in the tongue and mouth make up only a small fraction of the mechanisms used to interpret taste and smell.

Olfaction is the term used to describe the sense of smell. The olfactory bulb is the main sensor used to experience and interpret smells. This organ is located behind the nasal passages  up your nose. The sense of smell is one of the most complex we possess, and more of the brain is dedicated to processing smells than any other sense. Smell is closely related to memory, especially older memories. Anatomically, this region is located between the cortex and the occipital lobes, above and around the ears to the top of the head.

Research and experience suggest that some people have a greater natural ability to discern taste and smell than others. The palate can also be developed, educated and refined.

There are many similarities between the wine industry and the cannabis industry. One of these is that both use "expert palates" to identify and discern the various desirable traits of a product. However, unlike wine, cannabis has another added aspect to consider: the type of experience produced by the product. Alcohol's main experience is similar (and overconsumption can be fatal) while cannabis provides a wide range of effects and is non-toxic.

Some herb is strictly pleasing to the mental palate but is not so tasty, while other might taste great but have mild or unpleasant effects.

Spectrums of experience

The first spectrum to consider is the "up and down" experience. "Up" refers to the stimulating aspects of cannabis, while "down" refers to sedative qualities. Up pot tends to liven the disposition and stimulate the emotions, inspiring sociability and talkativeness. Down pot tends to produce sedative and depressant effects. Some people refer to stimulating pot as being a "head" high and sedative pot as being a "body" high, yet although partially true this is also misleading.

Body and head highs are the next spectrum of the cannabis experience. Generally speaking, head highs are stimulating and body highs are sedative, but not all are. Some body highs are stimulating and some head highs are depressing. I once sampled a terribly paranoia-inducing head pot that inspired great couch lock qualities. I called it Boo-Goo.

Early to late harvest will affect the head to body spectrum expressed by a certain plant, with the later harvest tending to produce more body and sedative effects. However, I believe that certain aspects of this spectrum to be genetically inherited.

Next to consider are aspects of duration. Some cannabis tends to be short-acting (15-30min) whereas other varieties last much longer (6-7 hours). Once again production, harvesting and curing techniques can influence aspects of this spectrum, but much of this effect is inherited.

For me, the most important aspect of the cannabis experience to consider is tolerance. This refers to the product's ability to provide the same experience via the same amount over time  the burnout factor. By "over time" I mean the long run: months, years, decades...

Most of the cannabis I see on the market today has a terrible tolerance factor  a quick burnout time with the product's novelty lasting less than a week. Luther Burbank's model of breeding needs to be employed here and no expression of tolerance to your product is to be tolerated. An example of where intolerance to tolerance is tolerated  enough already!

Another aspect of tolerance is "ceiling." This refers to how high (or far) one is capable of going with the variety. How many hits can you consume until more hits are unnoticeable? Most indicas have a low ceiling of less than 10 hits. For me that's usually around 5 hits in one smoking session. If I smoke more than 5 hits of a strong indica I will either not notice the post-ceiling hits, or I will fall asleep.

Some sativas have a very high ceiling, or seem to have none at all! This means that the more you consume, the higher and further you go. Oaxaca Highland Gold, Black Magic African, and Highland Thai were some of the herbs I've tried with very high or no ceiling.

The final aspect of mental effects to consider when sampling strains for breeding is the tendency to produce anxiety. Certain strains of cannabis increase anxiety while others decrease it. This is also true for other emotions, which some strains may suppress while others may augment their intensity. Generally stimulating and head varieties are the ones that can produce unwanted anxiety, but this is not always the case. Quickly cured buds or an over-early harvest are contributing factors to anxiety-increasing pot, but this trait is also genetic in nature.


Tastes and tasters

The physical palates of cannabis add another dimension to the equation. Taste is an important factor toward determining the desirability of most cannabis. The range of flavours expressed by the genus cannabis is extraordinary. No other plant on the planet can equal the cacophony of smells and tastes available from cannabis. This fact alone should interest researchers from several fields.

The range of possible smells and tastes a human can experience is large and complex. To date, no-one has created a fully usable olfaction chart, but Ann Noble developed a nifty "aroma wheel" for the wine industry, which inspired me to develop a cannabis olfaction chart. Like Ann's wheel, more basic aroma categories like "fruity", "floral", "spicy" and "pungent" go in the centre, and branch out into more specific aromas. So beneath "fruity" goes "berry" and "citrus", and beneath "citrus" is "lemon", "lime" and "orange".

The main cannabis aromas are: woody, spicy, fruity, earthen, pungent, chemical and vegetative  a wide range indeed. More specific aromas include pine and cedar under "woody", musty and dusty for "earthen", blueberry and mango under "fruity", and many others. Most aromas are possible through some combination of strains. Many of these strains were best expressed and acclimated when they were grown outdoors in their region-of-origin, or homeland.

Note that aroma and flavour vary between various stages of the plant. The aroma of a live bud on the plant, a dried and cured bud, and the smoke on the inhale and exhale, may all be different from each other. My number one goal when breeding cannabis is the quality of the perfectly matured, trimmed and cured bud and the experience it provides.

I strongly recommend the use of "tasters" to help analyze the qualities of a given smoke. I prefer highly educated, seasoned and critical elders as they tend to be the most helpful in their analysis and feedback. If there is the slightest drawback to the product, such as arrhythmia, tachycardia, paranoia, or what have you, the experienced elder taster will be the first to notice it. By the same token, if a product is exceptionally fine, the experienced elder taster will also likely be among the first to fully appreciate this. Besides, the elders always appreciate good medicine.

The best way to educate and train the palate is through experience. Unfortunately, there has been a great depletion of variance among the product available to the public. Most grow-ops focus on quantity over quality, and as a result a general blandness has developed. In future articles I will describe some of the great region-of-origin varieties that were available twenty years ago, describing their aroma, flavour, effects, and growth patterns.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

awesome stuff jimmy and whodat !  primo

so i thought id give you guys a chuckle, yesterday i picked up a 9 of some of the worst dope ive ever smoked. ever.... shits full of seeds smells like hair has little stone to it and cost£130 down the line on 9. thankfully i only got a 20bag out of the 9 and my 20's guy rings up n says hey man got C99 aplenty! pic of that tomorrow

from primo to hell no


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

very intresting mate good find


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 7, 2010)

Don-I havent seen weed like that in awhile. What do you call shitty weed on your side of the pond. In my area its called

Brick
Mec-short for mexican
Schwag
Dirt

Im sure there are a couple more names, but I havent bought any in a looooong time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2010)

Heres a few pics of my DOG's for everybody who are lucky enough to be growing it out. i have one in flower at week 6 or 7 as well. but here's the youngns.












and just as i assumed the taller lankier one(the topped one) with the stretchy nodes was indeed a male.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

I need to behead my dogs man i got some catching up to do. Unlucky on the boy parts man


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 7, 2010)

I got rid of my 1K setups and bought 4 600s, so I guess I'm part of the club now.

Got 4 hanging vertically inside a pentadecagon.

Wanted to go bare bulb but the 14K AC couldn't keep up, so my cooltube should be getting here tomorrow.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Big up the 4 x 600w


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2010)

Woot. Bob smith in the house with the super setup. That thing should be cool as hell to watch fill up. 4 - 600's... that's wild bro.

Nice looking plants tgss.

And to the others who posted on the last page. NIce buds. Very tasty looking.


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 7, 2010)

Taking a lunch break now before I get to finishing up the room construction, but wait until you see the new video I'm gonna make in either a day or two - this fucking room is gonna be INTENSE.

I thought 14x10 would be plenty of room for me, but I'm crawling around on the ground trying to get to shit already - I'd imagine I have every gadget known to man in this motherfucker.

Here's a couple of vids from the last week for a sneak peek, but there's hella more shit in there as we speak:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWTX5CqEALw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLsQGDcTevs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> I need to behead my dogs man i got some catching up to do. Unlucky on the boy parts man


the male will be whored out properly!



Bob Smith said:


> I got rid of my 1K setups and bought 4 600s, so I guess I'm part of the club now.
> 
> Got 4 hanging vertically inside a pentadecagon.
> 
> ...


nice work bob.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Don-I havent seen weed like that in awhile. What do you call shitty weed on your side of the pond. In my area its called
> Brick
> Mec-short for mexican
> Schwag
> ...


 hahah neither have i man its just fuckin nasty. excuse the racial slur but we generally call chink dope slope dope or stuff with seeds in like that ^^^ bush part of me is tempted to grow it out n treat it like royalty just to see if i can make something of it but the herm thing means i wont. only plus that crap had was it wasnt rprayed with cilica there was a trend started by the gangs in the uk where rhey were spraying dope with scilicone etchaNT the stuff they make fake frosted glass with just to make the dope heavier/look frosty. shit was seriously dangerous to smoke


awesome shit bob! thats gonna be fun to watch


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 7, 2010)

lotsOweed said:


> Hey how many plants you get under the two 600s? Thinkin bout goin wit the same setup. Also whats your electrical bill look like?


My electrical bill is what you'd probably expect from 1200 watts. I wish I knew the exact numbers in terms of differences in the grand total but I'd probably compare it to a running air conditioner.



DST said:


> Yeh, Jimmy T how many plants do you put under your 600, SOG, SCROG,....looks a bit scrog-ish to me but hard to tell how many ladies under there?


The first two pictures on my previous post I was only running one light at that time. The pictures below should give a better idea of my setup. 

They are 6" PVC pipes that stretch 10 feet. Each pipe has 17 sites. In the picture there are two but I'm now running 3 pipes which I'm finding problematic because of where the bulb is located overhead. It's a problem because the middle pipe (out of the current 3) is receiving the bulk of the lumens while the outer pipes are getting much less, creating the pyramid shape. So, the way I see it, I should either have 2 or 4 pipes in rows for more even light distribution. 

The jars totaled 1.7 pounds from 2 pipes side-by-side. Roughly 0.65 grams per watt using a light mover isn't bad but isn't great either. My next run I plan to do 4 pipes. Am I being too ambitious? I'd like to run two 1000 watters but that would be a waste of a lot of things except yield


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this might be quite interesting for peeps
> 
> 
> Know your own stone
> ...


Thanks! Great write up! Anybody know what the story with DJ Short is these days? I commend him on his True Blueberries. They stink like hell in VEG!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Two-600W Hortilux Super HPS on a light mover


where did you get the half gal jars, i really want the 1 gallon jars if they have them.
and your plants look great , great work


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> where did you get the half gal jars, i really want the 1 gallon jars if they have them.
> and your plants look great , great work


I'll usually have ACE order them and then I pick 'em up a couple days later

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2841638&cp=2627687.1259950


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 7, 2010)

don gin and ton said:


> awesome stuff jimmy and whodat !  Primo
> 
> so i thought id give you guys a chuckle, yesterday i picked up a 9 of some of the worst dope ive ever smoked. Ever.... Shits full of seeds smells like hair has little stone to it and cost£130 down the line on 9. Thankfully i only got a 20bag out of the 9 and my 20's guy rings up n says hey man got c99 aplenty! Pic of that tomorrow
> 
> from primo to hell no


dude!!!!! 
Seriously last week my dog ate a whole bunch of grass in the yard after i finished cutting it, and the next day when he had to crap there was a nice tightly coiled pile that looked exactly like that looks.........btw...........umm, how's it taste.lol.


Peace!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## dangledo (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah neither have i man its just fuckin nasty. excuse the racial slur but we generally call chink dope slope dope or stuff with seeds in like that ^^^ bush part of me is tempted to grow it out n treat it like royalty just to see if i can make something of it but the herm thing means i wont. only plus that crap had was it wasnt rprayed with cilica there was a trend started by the gangs in the uk where rhey were spraying dope with scilicone etchaNT the stuff they make fake frosted glass with just to make the dope heavier/look frosty. shit was seriously dangerous to smoke
> 
> 
> awesome shit bob! thats gonna be fun to watch


shitty gritty? I remember reading about that a year or so ago.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah neither have i man its just fuckin nasty. excuse the racial slur but we generally call chink dope slope dope or stuff with seeds in like that ^^^ bush part of me is tempted to grow it out n treat it like royalty just to see if i can make something of it but the herm thing means i wont. only plus that crap had was it wasnt rprayed with cilica there was a trend started by the gangs in the uk where rhey were spraying dope with scilicone etchaNT the stuff they make fake frosted glass with just to make the dope heavier/look frosty. shit was seriously dangerous to smoke
> 
> 
> awesome shit bob! thats gonna be fun to watch


its only 10% chance of getting good stuff here in uk. its all shit here man. thats why its best to grow ur on shit here


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2010)

I finally have some pics to contribute to this thread!!
I put a bunch of small plants in the flower room today so they'll be the first ones to be under my 600 for the full flowering period. I took a couple shots of some bud porn too, super frosty sour Grapes that's 6 1/2 weeks into flower.

5 of the small plants are Raspberry Cough (reg seeds) and one is Afgan Kush (fem seed). I have 2 more Afgan but they are still really short from having the t5 light too close. They have just as many nodes as the others but are super compact so I'll wait a few days to a week before putting one of them in the flower room. The other one will keep vegging and be a mother for a round or two of clones.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice T, wow, you got a male, and I thought they would all be fems due to the herminess of the HB!!! Good darts, really want to see that develop into a big old boy!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed that would be dynamite!!!! They are looking sweet bru, like mini versions of the brutes I got!!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Heres a few pics of my DOG's for everybody who are lucky enough to be growing it out. i have one in flower at week 6 or 7 as well. but here's the youngns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> Big up the 4 x 600w


What can I say Bob, GET IN THERE SON!!!! That looks awesome. Will check out your vids when I got some time. HOpe you can share the upcoming grow with the 600!!!

Got the day off today as we have visitors!! Woohoo.

Have a good un folks,

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> dude!!!!!
> Seriously last week my dog ate a whole bunch of grass in the yard after i finished cutting it, and the next day when he had to crap there was a nice tightly coiled pile that looked exactly like that looks.........btw...........umm, how's it taste.lol.
> Peace!!!
> -ZEN-


 Sup ZEN!? good to see you up in the 600, man i have to say it doesnt tast great not even much like weed i reckon i could smoke one down the high street no one would bat an eye. this stuff is old as the hills no crystal at all. ive been leaving the seeds in ther mix when i moke with the boys just for the japes of having exploding spliffs, that and theres that many of them picking them all out would mean there'd be about id say less than 60% of the total weight. got some nice C99 tho i might just bin my 20 of this stuff. 

Seedless man i forgot we actually call weed this bad dink but thats just a geordie expression


dangledo said:


> shitty gritty? I remember reading about that a year or so ago.


 yeah i havent seen any of the grit weed for a good while thankfully


nas2007 said:


> its only 10% chance of getting good stuff here in uk. its all shit here man. thats why its best to grow ur on shit here


 way ahead of ya nas haha  
my DOGs, C99, in the tent this mornin


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

This must be making you smile Donny! Top notch lad, looks the biz....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Seedless man i forgot we actually call weed this bad dink but thats just a geordie expression
> 
> yeah i havent seen any of the grit weed for a good while thankfully
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

yep looking fine for sure there donnald mate. Quick question for DST, my og pheno head bands are jus over 9 weeks now should i let em go to ten or chop em this week?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

cheers lads , aye should be on for a kanny haul still got a month to go tho


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> yep looking fine for sure there donnald mate. Quick question for DST, my og pheno head bands are jus over 9 weeks now should i let em go to ten or chop em this week?


Never gone past 10 mate for me mate...only the ECSD pheno has gone 12 week.I always chop the HB's when I start to think, should I chop these or not...otherwise you could be waiting forever to get lots of amber trichs.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

Im waiting for somewhere to dry them to be honest i only got one box for drying and that has cheese init at min lol


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im waiting for somewhere to dry them to be honest i only got one box for drying and that has cheese init at min lol


Oh, what an aweful situation to be in, hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

nightmare eh hahaha


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

A pretty flower for the weekend...


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

Its not good cuz i got 5 plants all needing the knife and bout a foot squre of space lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> A pretty flower for the weekend...


is this an outdoor flower?


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2010)

600's are the dogs bollocks. i just got a bigger tent and a second light. my next buds are gonna be bigger again.

got all this from 2 plants, with a 2 week veg.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Lets get that shiz blown up bru. Sweet and welcome to our little utopia.


ghb said:


> 600's are the dogs bollocks. i just got a bigger tent and a second light. my next buds are gonna be bigger again.
> 
> got all this from 2 plants, with a 2 week veg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

nicely done lad! fat nugs. 

and westy your just going to have to smoke more to make room hahahah


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> is this an outdoor flower?


Aye lad, its one of Oscars.... here's a close up:


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Aye lad, its one of Oscars.... here's a close up:


 
from stem to tip it is covered in trics. looks like the thc fairy just jizzed on it


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Lets get that shiz blown up bru. Sweet and welcome to our little utopia.


 
thanks very much, i must admit i am over the moon with the results.

nice thread + rep and subscribed


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry bru, missed you there. Thanks for the share....sour grapes, hehe, funny name really, does the plant get pissed off with you quite a lot?


Dezracer said:


> I finally have some pics to contribute to this thread!!
> I put a bunch of small plants in the flower room today so they'll be the first ones to be under my 600 for the full flowering period. I took a couple shots of some bud porn too, super frosty sour Grapes that's 6 1/2 weeks into flower.
> 
> 5 of the small plants are Raspberry Cough (reg seeds) and one is Afgan Kush (fem seed). I have 2 more Afgan but they are still really short from having the t5 light too close. They have just as many nodes as the others but are super compact so I'll wait a few days to a week before putting one of them in the flower room. The other one will keep vegging and be a mother for a round or two of clones.


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nicely done lad! fat nugs.
> 
> and westy your just going to have to smoke more to make room hahahah


 
i know!, he says it like its the worst thing in the world. i wish i was in that predicament.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Sorry bru, missed you there. Thanks for the share....sour grapes, hehe, funny name really, does the plant get pissed off with you quite a lot?


That's funny, didn't think of that. The last Sour Grapes plant smelled and tasted awesome, hopefully I get similar results with this one. This one is about half the size though.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 8, 2010)

dezracer, when you take pics in your flowering room try adding the flash to your camera, when I did it with mine the buds stood out more 

Nice grow


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im waiting for somewhere to dry them to be honest i only got one box for drying and that has cheese init at min lol


Oh,..oh God, what to do, what to do. Damn cheese!!!!!!!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Aye lad, its one of Oscars.... here's a close up:


 
Dammit man,...........that shit looks good.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow Don, that tent looks like its at capacity. Just chocked full of spiritual goodness, and i hope that after this you will make sure to keep your pantry stocked at all times, because it really sucks to have to smoke bottom of the barrel stuff when you know you can do WAYYYYYYYYYYY better. so hey man split that tent up, reload half of it every month and get you a perpetual thing going.i would imagine that half of that tent every month would be pretty good, if thats not what you are already doing, but anyway like i said, looks like some killa bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Sorry bru, missed you there. Thanks for the share....sour grapes, hehe, funny name really, does the plant get pissed off with you quite a lot?


LMAO i just smoked my last nug of Sour Grape. Good strain


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

OG pheno headband at 66 days lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> og pheno headband at 66 days lol


romeo dunn!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2010)

bajafox said:


> dezracer, when you take pics in your flowering room try adding the flash to your camera, when I did it with mine the buds stood out more
> 
> Nice grow


I think the flash was on. The camera errors when it's too close to the HPS (won't focus) so I stand back and zoom in to keep it from doing that. I'll get some pics of the same buds when the light is off next time.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> A pretty flower for the weekend...


Very very nice photo/flower indeed!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

some 600 club love for the week- end of week 5 for the oldest!


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

theres just buds everywhere.......loving the 600 bud show guys. Sweet.


littlegrower2004 said:


> some 600 club love for the week- end of week 5 for the oldest!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> some 600 club love for the week- end of week 5 for the oldest!


Damn bro, that looks like a lot of plants in soil to keep track of. Are they autos or is it a 12/12 from seed gow?
Looks nice!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> OG pheno headband at 66 days lol


Wow that looks like plastic yard art, it looks perfect.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Damn bro, that looks like a lot of plants in soil to keep track of. Are they autos or is it a 12/12 from seed gow?
> Looks nice!


dez- its only 11 plants. just put some mylar up which may be whats making it look like more. it is a hassle though to keep track of them when i leave for a weekend cause theyre in different size pots which means i mainly water at random times as they each need water. they all saw some veg time and some more then others like the bush. my favorite is a single cola about 6 in when i put it in to flower.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

looks kool


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's a great pic. I have a hard time keeping track of all of them when in soil. Like right now, I have 10 in soil, but I know some of mine will be males and that will thin the herd a bit. I have three more waiting to sprout though too, one for a mother and the other two for a 12/12 experiment. I prefer hydro for simplicity and will be going back to that once I have some rooted clones from the mothers to be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> Wow Don, that tent looks like its at capacity. Just chocked full of spiritual goodness, and i hope that after this you will make sure to keep your pantry stocked at all times, because it really sucks to have to smoke bottom of the barrel stuff when you know you can do WAYYYYYYYYYYY better. so hey man split that tent up, reload half of it every month and get you a perpetual thing going.i would imagine that half of that tent every month would be pretty good, if thats not what you are already doing, but anyway like i said, looks like some killa bro.
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 youd think its ats capacity lol but no its actually due another 6 plants in it in 8 days man. lord knows where theyll go haha im on that perpetual train already man there 9 due out in 4 ish weeks then 3 weeks after the left side is done. i got a bit greedy it should only have had 6 first rotation but i thought well it would be a waste of space not to fill it haha

thanks fella! 


mr west said:


> OG pheno headband at 66 days lol


 im gonna bump that man sweet hey zues that looks fine westy lad


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> theres just buds everywhere.......loving the 600 bud show guys. Sweet.


dido my friend.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2010)

Extrema's on day 46 of 12/12

View attachment 1200464View attachment 1200462View attachment 1200461

Bred extrema, Notice the pollen sacs from the contributing extrema male
View attachment 1200463

Leaf burn is from lack of calcium and magnesium, thank you jacks classic, which is now being corrected.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Extrema's on day 46 of 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> cof


Did you put those under the 600 as soon as they sprouted or did you start them under something different?

Beautiful pics btw.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2010)

Too many nice buds here to count! Everyone is puttin out lol I guess I will to... just a sec........


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2010)

The extrema's from clone were vegged for a month (7-24 to 8-26) under a 400 mh.
They will stretch twice their height when put into 12/12.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Too many nice buds here to count! Everyone is puttin out lol I guess I will to... just a sec........


.................


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 8, 2010)

hey just wanted to check something with you boys, is that rule of hand true. sativa wil truple in size and indicas will double in size, for example if i veg sativas til they 1ft they will end up being 3ft? is that all right


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

yep i got a couple of sat dome plants in my tents and both out grew the light so i had to bend em under lol


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> yep i got a couple of sat dome plants in my tents and both out grew the light so i had to bend em under lol


how tall did you veg them for?


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

couple of feet i guess they are nearly six foot if they wer straight lol


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 8, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> how tall did you veg them for?


I'll 2nd that question. 

I have some DNA OG Kush that I flowered at around 12"-14" and it seems like they're out of control! If I hadn't started doing a little bending and LST, they'd easily be at 3' by now...I'm only at 22 days of 12/12 

I realize that vertical growth slows dramatically around the third or fourth week of 12/12 but I've seen some grow journals with sativa dominant strains that seemed to continuously grow. What should I expect with this OG Kush if anybody has any info?


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> how tall did you veg them for?





JimmyT said:


> I'll 2nd that question.
> 
> I have some DNA OG Kush that I flowered at around 12"-14" and it seems like they're out of control! If I hadn't started doing a little bending and LST, they'd easily be at 3' by now...I'm only at 22 days of 12/12
> 
> I realize that vertical growth slows dramatically around the third or fourth week of 12/12 but I've seen some grow journals with sativa dominant strains that seemed to continuously grow. What should I expect with this OG Kush if anybody has any info?





mr west said:


> couple of feet i guess they are nearly six foot if they wer straight lol


couple of feet i guess they are nearly six foot if they wer straight lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

my og pheno headbands are very short maybe 4 feet.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> couple of feet i guess they are nearly six foot if they wer straight lol


haha you must've posted right before my post. Thanks


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

happens a lot on the 600, spend a min reading up and 3 ppl post inbetween u starting to write and posting lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 8, 2010)

My MY MY how the pages add up quickly. Sheesh lol. Nice stuff everybody. Welcome to our new peeps. Don G&T very interesting informative read. I like the whole pinwheel matching system for the connisuer in you haha. 

Cof I see that the jacks classic other than the cal mag def looks to be doing great. Im keeping an eye for your updates bro.

Bob Smith wicked setup. Can't wait to see it in operation. 

Whodat lovely plants dude. Sheesh for just a handfull of guys theres some serious bud porn going down. 

With that said Im feeling left out haha. I got some nice nuggies to show off. Be back with some pics 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> My MY MY how the pages add up quickly. Sheesh lol. Nice stuff everybody. Welcome to our new peeps. Don G&T very interesting informative read. I like the whole pinwheel matching system for the connisuer in you haha.
> 
> Cof I see that the jacks classic other than the cal mag def looks to be doing great. Im keeping an eye for your updates bro.
> 
> ...



Ive been using my Ipod touch to view recently so i havent been able to post any pics, sorted out laptop now and like you said these pages move way to fast..lol.. last thing l read was bumping ya threads on here pages back.. 
I must say Bob smiths grow log is top draw  diy to the max.. cant wait til crops in like its my own..
Good growing everyone added load of pics to my thread below, feel free to comment as it seems i have the only comment less page with 800 + views ..
heres some of the seeds and cuts..
--1st pic back A/S/H and Pineapple chunk front 2 ak48s -Arjans -1strawberry haze(the 2nd pic not looking good)1 chronic-4th pic (which was potted the same time as the soil one) -5/6 is ak48 seed an root ,last is the cheese cuts plus 1 ak48, some of the black tray have rooted nownone of the white and the where planted 3-4days before, couple more days and im throwing them out.
4xAK48-1X ASH -1X P.CHUNK 1XCHRONIC


Heres the cheese tent 4x20ltr dwcs 3wks in flower..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 8, 2010)

I like this pic here Dre. Good Job bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> .................


 hahaha sorry mr. west I had to water the plants and replace a bulb, thought while I had the cooltube open and the bulb out I might as well clean it out with glass cleaner then one thing led to another and I ended up doing it to all my lights... I got loads of pics for ya 


nas2007 said:


> hey just wanted to check something with you boys, is that rule of hand true. sativa wil truple in size and indicas will double in size, for example if i veg sativas til they 1ft they will end up being 3ft? is that all right


Yeh my Sour D's were 6"-8" tall when I flipped the lights, now they are at 31" at day 32 of 12/12.

dr green dre your plants look great


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 8, 2010)

A few pics from my ever evolving rooms haha.


The Veg cab. The lil buggers are my clones that got heat stressed and dont seem to be growing at all. Migit mommas lol. The Dog Kush is coming along nicely. Thankyou my bru DST. Dog #3 is in dire need of transplanting. It has stretched like a mofo. A possible male?. Id like a dude actually. Headbands are rocking.


WTF some kind of fungus mushrooms in my soil????? Anybody ever seen this hapen before?. 


Freshly cleaned out from the outdoor harvest. A fresh roll of mylar. I know ive said id never use it again. I do think if nothing else, its cool looking lol. Gearing up for the winter grow this weekend. The cave will be back very soon. I have decided im not going to mess with the ecosystem Hydro machine. Im going for a scrog. Kicking around a few ideas yet but def a scrog hydro.

A few pics of the curing outdoor. 


Tha Purps


My one and only Trainwreck. 

All in all a bit dismal for the amount of effort i put in. Was obviously shooting for the stars hahaha but atlest i got me some smoke. Im going to guess ive got nearly 3 quarters of a pound. Haven't bothered to weigh yet. 

I have found that letting whole branches leaves and all dry before timming is alot less work. And it seems to make the buds denser than pre trimmed/dried buds. Yes theres more leaf in the bud but it to has all the goodness. Just a experiment my busy/lazy ass conducted lol.

And lastly a few shots from the flower room 


Nearing the end for these ladies. 


Hermie purps. My outdoor was full of seed and so is this bitch. Discontinued 


Blue Widow Pheno#1. splash burnt


BW pheno #2 A stout lil lady


White widow getting its mojo on. I love this strain. 

Aight peeps been rambling like a slack jaw haha. Peace and happy friday off for a joint of some outdo trainwreck 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 8, 2010)

Whodat looking good bro. How bout them saints. 


Awesome group shot Whodat


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I like this pic here Dre. Good Job bro.


Thanks for the bump bro..

I wish i had some of those DOGS seeds just to see what there about, Yeah i know i could of done what you did but I just didnt feel right for me,blind faith is not one of my best qualitys  but I see those that have now have DOGs .. Dst's a rare guy not many in my parts of the woods.. I'd feel alot easier doing things in face 2 face myself.Thats why i havent personally ordered seeds online or any thing..Hope you guys get some dank off them Dogs.

Keep up the good work


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 8, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha sorry mr. west I had to water the plants and replace a bulb, thought while I had the cooltube open and the bulb out I might as well clean it out with glass cleaner then one thing led to another and I ended up doing it to all my lights... I got loads of pics for ya
> 
> Yeh my Sour D's were 6"-8" tall when I flipped the lights, now they are at 31" at day 32 of 12/12.
> 
> dr green dre your plants look great


Thanks man I'd swap with yours anyday I like the twin towers of dank...


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 8, 2010)

on the left my cheap £3 diy airstones Vs my £10 ceramic what do you think?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 8, 2010)

Theres nothing to fear over here bro. I believe we have a solid bunch of lads in here. I know the big brother factor has a bearing on my mind aswell as im sure most of us. I have adopted the attitude that i dont feel what im doing is a crime. I tink the 5-0 has better things to do than pursue us petty tokers. Theres way bigger fish to fry. Just my opinion.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Theres nothing to fear over here bro. I believe we have a solid bunch of lads in here. I know the big brother factor has a bearing on my mind aswell as im sure most of us. I have adopted the attitude that i dont feel what im doing is a crime. I tink the 5-0 has better things to do than pursue us petty tokers. Theres way bigger fish to fry. Just my opinion.



Same here. I know the .gov could easily trace this message back to me if they decided to do so. But I also know they have limited resources. And I am such a small fish in the big scheme of things, considering that I am growing herb for myself and for a select group of friends and family, that to go after me would be a laughable waste of those resources.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 8, 2010)

you 2 boys have really given me a peace of mind now! thanks for the info


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

Thought this was a cool pic!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

One of the tent.....BLZ BUD one week from chop!!!





A badass piece a buddy blew for me for last harvest!!!!





More BLZ......"Feel the Burn"...LOL





And lastly....the pooch....he's a beagle mixed with pug...."Puggle"....awww...isn't he cute!!!!!!!







Peace 600....off to a wedding reception!!!!UGHHHH


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't stop posting.......Hahahaha


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

BTW.....check my last pic above.....the blue jar looking thing on the screen frame.....awesome magnifying glass....Big10X...you can unscrew the lid and put a nug in it to look at or just hold it and look through it at the buds for even bigger magnification.....was about $25 at the grow shop...couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 9, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha sorry mr. west I had to water the plants and replace a bulb, thought while I had the cooltube open and the bulb out I might as well clean it out with glass cleaner then one thing led to another and I ended up doing it to all my lights... I got loads of pics for ya
> 
> Yeh my Sour D's were 6"-8" tall when I flipped the lights, now they are at 31" at day 32 of 12/12.
> 
> dr green dre your plants look great


 What seed company, if any did those sour d's come from? Or are you using clones? They look very nice.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 9, 2010)

Made an alcohol tincture last night out of a premature section of bud that had been knocked down by storm winds. Didn't have an opportunity to experience it last night, but added some to my coffee this morning and it isn't too shabby. Actually added a chicory taste to the coffee. Pretty quick onset as well. Matter of fact, I may have over-titrated as now all I feel like doing is going back to sleep. Oh well, I'll get it dialed in eventually, lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

Where is everyone??????? It is Saturday right??????? Am I supposed to be at work?????? FK!!!!!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 9, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Where is everyone??????? It is Saturday right??????? Am I supposed to be at work?????? FK!!!!!


Probably because it's a great day for some outdoor toking


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

Just a couple of random branches i was trimming this evening


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE those are some fat buts dude  I also like the BIG 10X you got... very cool.



Outdoorindica I got it as a clone and grew her into a mom, shes a keeper for sure.



tip top toker that bud looks tip top of the line bro lolo, but seriously it looks dank fest 2010


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

Did anybody notice the new RIU logo guy chillin with the turky?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

Is that for thanks giving then?

check this out its cool
[youtube]/v/Fk9EBOOAYiU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

That is cool  the guy at 2:24 is smoking a secret bowl lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

Man, that tripped me out a bit, first few inutes i was convinced it was an insanely intricate model, everything did ust look like toys, especially the boats and helicopter. Coooooool!


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

well spotted lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you Mr. West for a cool post.
The thought that comes to my mind is 'rat race.'


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

we are but ants in the grand sceame of things lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2010)

Pictures of another extrema. They are at day 50 and will be ready in 2 to 3 weeks.

View attachment 1202117View attachment 1202116View attachment 1202114View attachment 1202115


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

yummy


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 9, 2010)

So today has been an all around pretty good day. Shot a ninety one at the golf course this morning, came home and took a nap, yeah, that's what happens when you get old, got up, had coffee and now it's time to post up the girls. I chopped my piss plant down last weekend, an ounce and a quarter dry but she is probably going to be the smallest yielder. My two lemon skunks are chopped and hanging, did them thursday and friday night. I still have the sleestack, og18 x skunk and the LA confidential x skunk to chop. I'm starting in on the og18 and tomorrow morning my adopted son will be here to help me finish the others so they should all be hanging by tomorrow afternoon. I'll fill ya'll in with the dry weight once everything is done. I did smoke some nice lemon skunk scissor hash on the course today, made for a wonderful golf outing.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

91 is pretty good man, I got a new driver yesterday. Cant play with it till monday morning lol, Id be chuffed if i shoot a 91.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice cof! sounds like a great day then you got those tight plants to go home to 


btw you ready for LSU to whoop dat ass?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So today has been an all around pretty good day. Shot a ninety one at the golf course this morning, came home and took a nap, yeah, that's what happens when you get old, got up, had coffee and now it's time to post up the girls. I chopped my piss plant down last weekend, an ounce and a quarter dry but she is probably going to be the smallest yielder. My two lemon skunks are chopped and hanging, did them thursday and friday night. I still have the sleestack, og18 x skunk and the LA confidential x skunk to chop. I'm starting in on the og18 and tomorrow morning my adopted son will be here to help me finish the others so they should all be hanging by tomorrow afternoon. I'll fill ya'll in with the dry weight once everything is done. I did smoke some nice lemon skunk scissor hash on the course today, made for a wonderful golf outing.


plant looks great i like the first pic it looks like a three headed beast


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2010)

Heads Up

Beautiful, mouth-watering harvest!

I have a question for the co2 users, What is the range of your gauge (regulator)?
I have several sets of regulators and want to run co2 so any help and direction would
be greatly appreciated. 


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine goes 0-15
I also have a fuzzy logic monitor... You can set this thing to within 1ppm of your target and it hovers around 15ppm of your target.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

So the Co2 comes out the clear tubing????


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 9, 2010)

hey boys im having some problems, but befor any one helps listen to this
i waterd these babys with a broken ph meter total 2 times and thats when the problem started, soon as i noticed the ph meter was dodgy i bought a new one, on the BB there are dots and on a SB its like its rusting away, here are some pics thanks for any help

SB
View attachment 1202699View attachment 1202702View attachment 1202703View attachment 1202696

BB
View attachment 1202701View attachment 1202700View attachment 1202698View attachment 1202697

are they going to recover?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

yes. But the monitors fuzzy logic option allows you to burst co2 in very small amounts keeping it at a steady level all day. I'd say it gives the plants a 2 second burst 10-20 times a minute depending on how big the plants are and how much the are breathing... It's crazy how you can actually see the increase of consumption as they get bigger but they consume the most by far when they are in flower and even more twords the end.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

Ur fine .


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 9, 2010)

so its nothing majar then


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

Crazy....Co2 is def. in the future......First upgrade is to get out of the tent and frame off my hidden room in the basement...pain in the ass tho....I have to delete a window in the foundation....then once the rooms built the second upgrade is a light mover........then Co2.......might be a while....winter is nearing and I'm too lazy to do the concrete pour for the window!!!!Hah!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

I(my girl) watered my clones the other week in an emergency....I was out of town and she kinda forgot to look at em for a couple days.....she was in such a hurry to water when she noticed wilting, she forgot to ph down the water....two of the plants received 8.2PH before she realized.....they are still alive and kicking!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're back on track with the correct PH it's just cosmetic......Calibrate...Calibrate...and then Calibrate.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Crazy....Co2 is def. in the future......First upgrade is to get out of the tent and frame off my hidden room in the basement...pain in the ass tho....I have to delete a window in the foundation....then once the rooms built the second upgrade is a light mover........then Co2.......might be a while....winter is nearing and I'm too lazy to do the concrete pour for the window!!!!Hah!!!


Actually co2 is in the past lol  the reason they respond to co2 is because hundreds of thousands or maybe a million years ago the earths atmosphere was much different than today. The co2 levels were way way "higher" lol

About the light mover, I wouldn't use with co2 but I guess it cant hurt. In my eyes the whole point of using co2 is to process more light faster and in turn grow faster. With a light mover you would actually lower light levels and decrease the effectiveness of the co2. So things to keep in mind while using co2 are- lots and lots of light, a sealed room (ideal), tank or burner, and a good base of nutes, If all of these are not met then you are not getting the true benefits of using co2.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2010)

whodat

Thanks for the good information. I intend to put it to use shortly.
I don't know how you coon-asses keep pulling out victories, but that was one helluva game.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> Thanks for the good information. I intend to put it to use shortly.
> I don't know how you coon-asses keep pulling out victories, but that was one helluva game.
> ...


lolololol it's all fun and games cof 
who does Miami play tomorrow?
you are a dolphins fan correct?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lolololol it's all fun and games cof
> who does Miami play tomorrow?
> you are a dolphins fan correct?


open; miami, new england, pittsburg, seattle

for over 40 years i've been a saints fan, even when they were the ain'ts


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

Morning 600, sheesh, Saturday night with the frosty bud pics folks!! Great show as usual. Like the Doggie Endlys!! sweet pup. Of course it's all about DOGs here, haha

Will check out the vid Mr West after my morning doob. I think you showed me some of that when I was over. We have a book of little people as well!!

cof, HeadsUp, Whodat, TTT, dr green dre, all showing what the 600 is about!! CRAZY ASS NUGS PEEPS, CRAZY ASS NUGS...

and guess what, second day of brilliant sunshine in a row. The big badass girls have been moved out of the greenhouse and are loving it!!!

Today is (was) a good day
[youtube]QWfbGGZE07M[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

And whodat, I am digging the turkey, hehe!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

here's some more little people



DST said:


> Just wanted to share this with viewers of my journal. I think this artist is doing some cool Urban Art. check his website:
> http://www.slinkachu.com/
> 
> He leaves models of little people all over the place (mainly London) in different installations, he photographs them close up, and then you get the whole pic....this one is called the Weed Surgeon. (pls excuse the quality, this ones from a book)
> ...





DST said:


> And some more of my favs. this ones called, They are not Pets Susan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2010)

In case you guys didn't read about it... that 'sandpit' video is a bunch of still pictures of NYC. The guy who made it used something called "tilt shift" photography which mimics miniature scenes.

Absolutely loved that vid mr. west. Thanks for putting it up. I was mezmerized.

Love the buds shots from everyone too. Quite lovely.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2010)

DST those little people are funny as hell 
oh and did you say frosty?


----------



## BongKong420 (Oct 10, 2010)

omg guys I just dont know what the deal is with my plants. They have been in flower for well over two months and they still arent turning red(the hairs). I know that they did deal with some stress from the move and with one I had to cut down a couple of branches because they got crushed by my light falling but what should I do just keep waiting or throw them out and bring the vegging ones in... they are both monster plants with actually a lot of leaves on them.....


----------



## BongKong420 (Oct 10, 2010)

and yes those people that are little are funny as hell!!!!!! Just got the computer working again so I will be on more often....trying to catch up on all the reading that I gotta do man you guys put out a lot of pages quickly hahahaaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2010)

everyone killin it up in the 600 this weekend. ttt nice cheese. cof frosty as usual! heads up lookin like hes gonna have plenty of nug porn to drop in the next few.

yo whodat what the f are those frosty beauties?

vid and pics of the lkittle people both very cool. 

am rockin the lazy weekend may not even leave the crib have a great sunday all


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

hey whodat, what was the cost of your CO2 set up. I would consider it, but would need to tweak my room up re the air movement to co-incide with CO2 not getting pulled out the room too quick.

that's just...well ridiculous, hahaha, what can I say bru...sweet


whodatnation said:


> DST those little people are funny as hell
> oh and did you say frosty?


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

Morning Morning Sundays boring, guess ill open my tent and do some whoreing. Run out of ryhms now, its all looking great on rogers home page today. Like the man said Today is a good day.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2010)

The girls are moved out of the grow room and are now sitting on my bed, scooby is drooling on them at the moment. I have one light burning, I moved all the two week old babies out of the tent last night and put them under the hps. Today will start day one of 12/12 for them. My og18 x skunk clone is four weeks old today, also under the hps is three white widows, two grape apes, two trainwrecks and of course one....D-OG, puff the magic dragon.

Woof!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2010)

One last thing before the chopping for this day starts. I noticed looking at the plants last night, most of them seem to have afghani in them. My og18 x skunk, you can tell it has a lot of indica looking at the leaves but all the others have really short fat leaves like an afghani. Has anyone else noticed this about their plants?


mr west, good luck with the new stick, let me know how many three hundred yard drives you hit tomorrow. Have a good day on the links.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

Aww they look happy as opposed to mine which look cramped lol


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 10, 2010)

DST - Those 'little people' pics are absolutely awesome!! Very Cool!!

WhoDatNation - Frosty is an understatement! What strain? It almost looks as frosty as the DNA OG Kush pic on the Attitude site, if not even more frosty


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

she looks lovely, HeadsUp. Well I agree with you on the D-OG, it has really fat little leaves, far more indica looking than the OG kush. But at the moment a few of the leaves on the strains I am growing, particularly the bx2, DPQ, Blackjack cross, and in some respects the OG, are not so...


Heads Up said:


> The girls are moved out of the grow room and are now sitting on my bed, scooby is drooling on them at the moment. I have one light burning, I moved all the two week old babies out of the tent last night and put them under the hps. Today will start day one of 12/12 for them. My og18 x skunk clone is four weeks old today, also under the hps is three white widows, two grape apes, two trainwrecks and of course one....D-OG, puff the magic dragon.
> 
> Woof!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 10, 2010)

Big update in my Journal My Girls are looking healthy in my Flowering room and Veg room  Cant help but be happy about that.









DAYMN look at that ginormous dog in the back lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

AQs you can see i pak em i veg lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's a pic of the drainage system for you TTT





Here, you can get a view of the 2GPH manifold for the auto-water system I built....one bucket to grow in,one bucket to catch the runoff....I hate dicking around with saucers and dumping trays and buckets and shit......automated baby....all I have to do is add water and mix nutes.......once the RO system is purchased...I won't even have to add water..It'll fill my res. for me.





And the drip ring..one in each bucket...next time I will use two...outer ring and inner ring..IDK....





and then......nuggies!!!!!!!!!!















And last but not least.....the two headed monster!!!!





Next time I'm backing off on nutes....hit 1200 PPM this run....think I'll hit 800-900 PPM max on the clones and see what happens.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2010)

Not the normal format for this question, but what's the MAX distance i ca safely have the 600w from the plants, i didn't really think and kinda have a large height difference between them, i've super cropped as much as i think wise, but still a touch tall.

And ta muchly for the pics and information  today has been a day to rpove i need to change something up.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 10, 2010)

I know hydro is where it's at.....but soil is too fkn easy...."Set it and forget it".....I know others will disagree but I get plenty of bomb ass nugs to supply me to next harvest without all the hassle.....Ph...PPM...PH..add water...PPM...res change...Ph...PPm...add water...PH....PPm...res change...PPm...PH............not for me!!!! I know I've said I want to do a recirculating DWC with a controller,actually have all the whole system...... but it's just the thought of being tied to the green room....the only time I like being down there for more than an hour is when I'm harvesting!!!!!

Edit......I wish BoomerBloomer57 would come back and post his labs again......he almost had me jumping the soil/hydro fence!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I know hydro is where it's at.....but soil is too fkn easy...."Set it and forget it".....I know others will disagree but I get plenty of bomb ass nugs to supply me to next harvest without all the hassle.....Ph...PPM...PH..add water...PPM...res change...Ph...PPm...add water...PH....PPm...res change...PPm...PH............not for me!!!! I know I've said I want to do a recirculating DWC with a controller,actually have all the whole system...... but it's just the thought of being tied to the green room....the only time I like being down there for more than an hour is when I'm harvesting!!!!!
> 
> Edit......I wish BoomerBloomer57 would come back and post his labs again......he almost had me jumping the soil/hydro fence!!!


im the same man sept in coco never nee3ded to check ppm ec add ph upp or down nothing just good h20 n nutes. if i mix the feed heavy the planbts will tell me when to back off. simples


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Edit......I wish BoomerBloomer57 would come back and post his labs again......he almost had me jumping the soil/hydro fence!!!


 he over at th farmer here


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> he over at th farmer here


Don't know if that's the same Boomer????The dude I'm talkin about grows in big Igloo coolers!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

well its the only boomer i now and I know him from riu


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Knocked down a bowl of trainwreck this beautiful Sunday morn. Followed that up with a bit of my wife's "special coffee" (Irish), to which I added 5 ml of my "special" ingredient (alcohol tincture). Let me tell you one thing ... this fella is having a mighty fine Sunday afternoon. 

Well, except for the fact that the donkeys keep sucking out on me on my online poker games, lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmmmm,,,he have a crazy twin brother??? I would love to chat with the lad again!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 10, 2010)

What's the difference between alcohol tincture and making hash with alcohol(91% or bacardi151)?????????


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> What's the difference between alcohol tincture and making hash with alcohol(91% or bacardi151)?????????


I don't know how to make hash with alcohol. The only method I have done is bubble hash. I know you can use butane to make honey oil. The alcohol tincture method I got off of this website (Hobbes). I have seen that same method given on other sites so I gave it a try. Different affect. The danger in the tincture is that if you get the dosage wrong you can put yourself to sleep, unless of course if that is what you are shooting for. I loaded up on it last night and slept like a champ.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 10, 2010)

that shits crazy man

stay high


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2010)

just about to fire up my new set up, i will post some pics on here later. gonna be running 2 600watters and growing coco. i agree with you don g and t coco is too easy to move away from. 



more porn from my last harvest:


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

big it up>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2010)

What a day, my house reeks. It's so bad I had to close the windows. I'll get my carbon filter out of my grow room when the lights come on and use it as a scrubber in the living room so I can open the windows tonight when it cools off. I detest chopping day, I have no idea why I look forward to it so much? I'm quite pleased with the look and smell of the almost finished product. It's the first time the smell of the chop could be smelled outside. I invited my vietnam vet buddy over for some scissor hash and both he and my adopted son said it stinks outside my carport window...I told them not to stand close to the window if the smell bothered them and anyway what are they peeping toms hanging around my windows?

Well the gators lost so it's up to my phillies now. I'll be switching back and forth between the phillies and the eagles although I expect the eagles to lose to the hapless forty niners.

I plan on taking it easy the rest of the day. I'm gonna' throw some burgers on the grill later and watch my home town teams on the boob tube. Hope ya'll had a good weekend, I sure did.

Peace to my fellow roger six hundred watters...and good growing to all.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice ghb, it's always good to see a nice manicure of nice bud.


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2010)

mr west, thanks for the bump, how do i big it up anyway?


and heads up i sort of know how you feel, i get paranoid about the smell come harvest because lots of people walk past my house, but it's also what i look forward to for 8 weeks at a time.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

just copy the image url or right clik the thumb and copy link location and then paste that in the insert inages box wich is the one next to insert link


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2010)

ghb, the one thing I'm not is paranoid, until this morning. I had two lemon skunks and three other skunk crosses, I guess I should have expected as much. I have next to no foot traffic around my place and the houses are not packed one on top of another. It's that reek of the chop that really makes it noticeable for a day or so until the smell starts to calm down. If I have to I'll move them into my grow room where it will be almost impossible for anyone to smell them.

I have a very nice collection for the hashish making. I saved only the good trim and a ton of popcorn buds. I'll let that stuff dry for a week and next weekend make up a nice little piece of heaven.


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2010)

i need to get some bubble bags, don't know where i can get some in the uk though. think i'll have to order them through the internet


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories
try ebay


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> try ebay


What would be a good the best set of bags to do the Gumby method just with a bag?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have bags. I got some 'bubble bags' but bought the set that has like four bags and not the whole set. There's a set that has like 7 bags or something but that just seems like you're being too anal at that point, idk. I'm good with what I have and my buddy has used them more than I have with no complaints so, WTF. Mine were bought from a local hydro shop for cheap, don't remember exactly how much but it was discounted.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 10, 2010)

Goodevening gents. Has anyone else noticed the pic uploader has changed?. Cant seem to get any pics to upload. Grrrr. 1bmm


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 10, 2010)

IDK...I upload on imageshack and copy/paste the url in where it says insert image above where you type your text. If it wasn't for TTT....I'd still be lost on posting pics....Thanks again dude!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2010)

Seems like the same uploader to me. Not sure what's going on over there. It's off topic, but the only good pic I have to upload. I got a new jeep.


And hotsause... not sure what you are asking bro. The gumby method is where you don't use bags. Are you wondering which bag in a set is best to use if you only want to use one? My guess would be the finest bag so you don't miss anything... along with the work bag of course to get the crud out.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet ride.....I love jeeps....I have an '84 CJ7....love it


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2010)

My Jeep looks a lot like yours, lol. It's the first used car I've had in a few years due to my line of work but times have been tough the past 2 years so I got rid of my trucks and paid cash for my Jeep. I'm really happy with it so far and have had it for over a year now.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2010)

I actually use three bags when I make hash, the largest micron, middle and finest. That allows me to trash the crap, get some cheap hash to sell my buddy and some nice hash for myself.


----------



## BongKong420 (Oct 11, 2010)

So I think that the plants got fertilized by this stupid bag seed i put in the tent to sex!!!! Will this make my plants take longer to mature??? They have been in flowering for more than two months now and dont even have 10% worth of red hairs on them.... any advice guys. They are both huge plants and I dont want to just throw them away


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I think that the plants got fertilized by this stupid bag seed i put in the tent to sex!!!! Will this make my plants take longer to mature??? They have been in flowering for more than two months now and dont even have 10% worth of red hairs on them.... any advice guys. They are both huge plants and I dont want to just throw them away


i dont think being fertilized will slow them down any, id think itd quicken things up a tad if anything. Have u got light leak or something, that will slow em down for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

ghb said:


> just about to fire up my new set up, i will post some pics on here later. gonna be running 2 600watters and growing coco. i agree with you don g and t coco is too easy to move away from.
> more porn from my last harvest:
> View attachment 1203908View attachment 1203920


 damn son with results like that why would you want to go to hydro??? yeah i hear the yeild is better and some strains finish faster but does that compromise the taste? anyone got any input on that?


Dezracer said:


> I actually use three bags when I make hash, the largest micron, middle and finest. That allows me to trash the crap, get some cheap hash to sell my buddy and some nice hash for myself.


last time out i ran the filter bag for the messy crap and the next one to catch everything in one and the stuff was knockout, i dont think i could take full melt bubble. like the butane oil it just makes me uncomfortable high for a good while. like someones playing white noise between my ears.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2010)

I use a combination of the gumby method and two bubble bags. I use a five gallon bucket to turn the trim and ice into a mash and when nice and foamy I pour it all through my 225 micron bag to get out all the trash and leaf and then run it all through my 25 micron bag to get the good stuff. Last run I used three bags but this next time I'm only using two.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

I use the work back, whatever micron that is, and a 22micron bag....I am lazy though, although I do hand stir the mix!

Nice wheels J!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> So I think that the plants got fertilized by this stupid bag seed i put in the tent to sex!!!! Will this make my plants take longer to mature??? They have been in flowering for more than two months now and dont even have 10% worth of red hairs on them.... any advice guys. They are both huge plants and I dont want to just throw them away


that doesn't make sense bru, if your buds where fetilized then the hairs would have receeded and gone orange right away!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i hear the yeild is better and some strains finish faster but does that compromise the taste? anyone got any input on that?


I got this from the thread "Harvest a pound every three weeks!". This was his response to someone mentioning that soil tastes better than hydro..



StinkBud said:


> That's why I refused to switch to Hydro for 14 years. The taste of soil just can't be beat. At least so I thought...
> 
> Then my mentor turned me on to hydro using organic nutrients. All the nutrients come from decomposed matter, just like soil. It's made from different types of compost tea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

interesting man thanks! think its something id like to do when i move out of a rented place i wouldnt fancy having to move a hydro setup if it came down heavy!

so 600 this is what i got goin on!






dogs on the left livers on the right




Livers bush




indica pheno cherry cheese









black rose pheno




cherry cheddar frosty pheno not much bud tho ffs




group shot




group shot 2


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

JimmyT, I was nearly sold until he said......"Remember, I offer a 100% money back guarantee", I always take what people say with a pinch of salt if they feel they have to offer money back in a sale pitch...hahaha. 

Seriously though, of course it makes sense just like ourselves, we are what we eat. Now we are going to get a debate about if outdoor weed grown under the sun with organic nutrients is best, lol. Here's my slant, why would one form of organic phosporus, or one form of organic potassium, (once broken down into chemical compound) taste any different from another? Surely if he was using these same products in soil then he would get the same return/taste on his product? To say that soil doesn't contain any micro-nutrients I feel is also missing the mark slightly. Why would decompossing bark that releases nitrogen like any decompossing living thing, not have nutrients?

Bottom line, if you are spouting such a hardline (and don't take this personal as it's the other guys quote) you would not say STUFF in anything you wrote. I learned something very early on in sales, when you use words like STUFF, it means you do not really know 100% about what you are talking about and are using it as a space filler..... 

I will stick to my soil/coco, "which all my friends say is the best smoke they have ever tasted", hehehe.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 11, 2010)

im not in for hydro, i feel that if everything is automated theres no need to look at your grow everyday and form that bond with your plants( sorry, im sounding all hippy already), its not for me, im sticking to coco, its all i know n im stickin with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

you wont go far wrong man, im just interested in trying what i havent already


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 11, 2010)

thats understanable mate how long u been growing?? im jus startin n know that i need to crawl b4 walking lol and wont b running for some time lol


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's the puppy so far:



And a BIG DOG...this is def got the viney OG appeal...stretchy bitch as well. I fimmed a lot of the DOGs so I have now ended up super cropping the main colas that have gone boss.




DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

on and off about 2n a bit years about 6 monht less than westy which may or may not be 2 n a bit years lmao god knows. i started my journal 09-25-2008 and id done 2 grows before that.

youll be flying in no time man, i read as much as i possibly could just to get to a basic understanding of growing. growing pot is easy growing exceptional pot is a different story. though the guys in the 600 make it look a doddle!


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2010)

I started growing at the end of october 2007 so just coming up to three years, I cant be botherd to change to hydro. Coco all the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

coco is lazy mans haydro anyway ish lol


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

Done simple hydro back in the 90's, custom bought tray with a shelf for the plants, built in pump that just pumped from the tray and then flooded the shelf and recycled it back, etc. You could fit in around 6 plants and the trays came with A+B nutrients, no name or nowt. The bud was killer, but nothing compared to what I grow now. Too many lads in on one thing is never good. Been back in the dirt saddle since 2006 with a couple of soil grows, then when I bought my own house I cranked it up a tad, hehe...and now coco is my medium my bru's.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

woof,>>>>>doggies


DST said:


> Here's the puppy so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da55ad (Oct 11, 2010)

600w about 30 days since 12/12 growing hydro
View attachment 1205418View attachment 1205419View attachment 1205424View attachment 1205425
View attachment 1205422View attachment 1205429View attachment 1205421View attachment 1205428
eventualy seeing some buds


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

What you growing there? thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## da55ad (Oct 11, 2010)

5x barneys farm blue cheese and 5x big buddah bubble cheese not expecting a great deal from this using an old bulb and ghe nutes after this al invest a bit more on ma nutes probably canna aqua from what ive read anybody using or used it yet


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 11, 2010)

da55ad said:


> 5x barneys farm blue cheese and 5x big buddah bubble cheese not expecting a great deal from this using an old bulb and ghe nutes after this al invest a bit more on ma nutes probably canna aqua from what ive read anybody using or used it yet


 
been using canna coco nutes for almost four years. cant speak for the aqua, but the coco A&B is excellent. but to be honest ive been looking at house and gardens coco line very hard. i heard good things(from trusted sources) about the coco, and aqua flakes line, and for the most part they are a little less expensive. for example i did a cost comparison of the 1L bottles of both and the results were as follows:
CANNA 
A&B combo 
Cannazym 
PK 13/14 
Boost($$$$) 
Rhizotonic 
$250-$260 

House&Garden
A&B combo
Multi Zen
Top Booster
Bud XL
Roots Excelerator=
$155-165

Also another example the 5Liter A&B Canna coco combo cost 104.99
where as the 10Liter A&B house &Garden cocos combo cost 110.99, but as of yet i personally have not used House&Garden. but i think those are some pretty good reasons to give it a try. hope that helped.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a question for my fellow 600 growers that I got no response on in another thread.

I have a couple seeds that I germinated with the intent of trying a 12/12 from seeds grow since I've never done it before. The question is, can I just stick in the flower room under the 600 once it sprouts or do I need to run it under something less powerful like a CFL or something for the first week or two? I have the light kind of high right now since there's plants in there getting close to harvest so I can set it far from the light if necessary.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 11, 2010)

I would think as long as the 600 was high enough up you should be fine. Just throw your light tool down by the seedlings and check out the quantity they are getting. But I think it should be fine.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I have a question for my fellow 600 growers that I got no response on in another thread.
> 
> I have a couple seeds that I germinated with the intent of trying a 12/12 from seeds grow since I've never done it before. The question is, can I just stick in the flower room under the 600 once it sprouts or do I need to run it under something less powerful like a CFL or something for the first week or two? I have the light kind of high right now since there's plants in there getting close to harvest so I can set it far from the light if necessary.


should be fine to keep it in there as long as it has the necessary water supply and the light intensity isnt too extreme. 

DST- good catch on the fertilization. i was going to have to say the same thing but you covered it. +rep!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2010)

I've done a couple of 12/12 from seed grows. My first one was under a t-5, the second was under hps lighting. As the farmer says just keep them a good distance from your light for the first week or so and then it should be fine to lower the light. I have eight plants under 12/12 now that I vegged for two weeks and the light is about a foot and a half away from them, so far so good.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, appreciate the answers.
I'll just stick whichever one or two in there then once the seeds have sprouted and I get them in a 1gal pot. From what I see in other 12/12 grows, it looks like 1gal pot should be sufficient for a 12/12 from seed grow. It looks like lots of people just use big cups and small bowls and junk like that when growing that way and I can only think it's due to the large number of plants they get going at a time. I'm not doing a bunch and I have some 1gal nursery pots so I'll use that.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2010)

I too play in the dirt, I find it very forgiving. Even though I probably have at least a hundred dollars of nutes sitting around, I don't think they are necessary. I have been using Scott's potting soil for containers with fine results and it's half the price of ocean forest for more soil. I add sphagnum peat moss, worm castings, perlite and mycorrhizae that contains both ecto and endo strains of fungus. During veg I water in soluble mycorrhizae and for nutes I use dyna-gro 9-3-6 with an occasional dose of molasses, hygrozyme and liquid karma. I use silica 0-0-3 with every watering and every once in a while some big bloom from foxfarm. During flowering I use jack's classic 10-30-20 again with some molasses occassionally, hygrozyme, gravity and snowstorm. I don't exactly flush my plants but I do give them only water for the last week or so. Personally I don't think flushing is the key to good tasting bud, I think it's more in the drying and curing. And once again, that is why they make chocolate and vanilla, not everyone likes the same thing.


----------



## da55ad (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah cheers for the info now realising its a bit of a step up in price as ma 3 part nutes at the moment cost about £30 lol​


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 11, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I have a question for my fellow 600 growers that I got no response on in another thread.
> 
> I have a couple seeds that I germinated with the intent of trying a 12/12 from seeds grow since I've never done it before. The question is, can I just stick in the flower room under the 600 once it sprouts or do I need to run it under something less powerful like a CFL or something for the first week or two? I have the light kind of high right now since there's plants in there getting close to harvest so I can set it far from the light if necessary.


from what ive seen and from what ive been told; it basically depends on the genetics. but like i said only what ive seen and been told, with a 400mh, no applied knowledge though with a 600. but hey, throw a couple out and see how they respond. i would imagined that you would just raise your light as high as it can go to lessen the amount of lumens hitting it. imo better to have it sprout under your 600 from a distance, than to sprout it under a weak cfl, then having to switch to a stronger cfl, and another until it can handle the 600. ive tried that with a 400mh and had no problems, but when i tried to let them sprout under the floros for a couple of weeks then put them under the 400mh i had growth, but it was much slower. but thats just my experience with the seeds i had. but hey like i said you'll never know till you try. pop two seeds and try it both ways.




PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2010)

If you really want to see a 12/12 from seed check out randy rocket and his grow

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/151253-12-12-seed-harvest-1-a.html

notice his cup size.


cof


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 11, 2010)

da55ad said:


> yeah cheers for the info now realising its a bit of a step up in price as ma 3 part nutes at the moment cost about £30 lol​


and thats not even mentioning avdvanced nutrients. their hobbyist(the small,beginner package) 1Liter bottles goes as follows.

sensi bloom A- $15.12
sensi bloom B- $15.12
voodoo juice - $113.46
big bud - $44.12
b-52 - $47.28
overdrive - $40.98 
$275.88=ouch!


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting man thanks! think its something id like to do when i move out of a rented place i wouldnt fancy having to move a hydro setup if it came down heavy!
> so 600 this is what i got goin on!


Good luck with it! I think it's a lot of fun to have water run on timers and hear them turn on and off every 5 minutes. Like my personal little world. Interestingly, I'm very interested in doing a few soil grows as I have never done it before




GreenThumb2k10 said:


> im not in for hydro, i feel that if everything is automated theres no need to look at your grow everyday and form that bond with your plants( sorry, im sounding all hippy already), its not for me, im sticking to coco, its all i know n im stickin with it.


It's not for everybody that's for sure. As I mentioned above, I'm very interested in doing a direct soil vs. hydro comparison just for fun. I've never grown with soil! I'm doing Aero/NFT and I check on my girls AT LEAST twice a day so I'm sure it's not just soil growers showing their plants the extra love and attention 




DST said:


> Seriously though, of course it makes sense just like ourselves, we are what we eat. Now we are going to get a debate about if outdoor weed grown under the sun with organic nutrients is best, lol. Here's my slant, why would one form of organic phosporus, or one form of organic potassium, (once broken down into chemical compound) taste any different from another? Surely if he was using these same products in soil then he would get the same return/taste on his product? To say that soil doesn't contain any micro-nutrients I feel is also missing the mark slightly. Why would decompossing bark that releases nitrogen like any decompossing living thing, not have nutrients?
> 
> Bottom line, if you are spouting such a hardline (and don't take this personal as it's the other guys quote) you would not say STUFF in anything you wrote. I learned something very early on in sales, when you use words like STUFF, it means you do not really know 100% about what you are talking about and are using it as a space filler.....
> 
> I will stick to my soil/coco, "which all my friends say is the best smoke they have ever tasted", hehehe.


I agree. I guess one of the major advantages of growing hydro really has to be the flushing/leaching portion of it. It's nice not tasting any nutrients whatsoever when smoking all your hard work. But then again, I have yet to try growing with soil so what am I talking about?

It's settled, I definitely need to do a direct comparison between the two with the same clone. I feel that unless anybody has done an actual experiment between the two growing methods (with the same cutting), this post is futile


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2010)

cof, that randy rocket thread just confirms to me that weed will grow almost anywhere in anything. On to using organics. Correct me if I'm wrong but correct me with fact and not opinion or hearsay. A plant cannot use organic anything in organic form. It must first break it down into simpler forms before it can be used by the plant. This is not something coming out of my head, it comes from different grow bibles I've read. For any of us to really understand what we are doing growing, we would first have to be a botanist with years of experience and then a breeder for years to really know what we are talking about. I'm sure people who have grown enough grows will attest that even using the same seeds from the same mother and father, you can have a range of different looking plants. I've seen a monster grown in a half gallon grow bag and a dwarf grown in a two gallon container. As far as hydro and soil, I have zero experience with hydro so any comparison attempt from me would be moot...although I do like the word futile, nice one jimmy. I do however disagree with all due respect that soil has no nutrients in it. If that were true, we would be strictly meat and fish eaters. There is plenty of scientific evidence that a plant forms a relationship with soil that just does not exist in hydro. I have nothing to go by and it's just my opinion but with that little fact in mind I think it is only obvious that a plant in soil stands a much better chance of developing its terpens and all those other good things that add to flavor and smell. I am more than willing to be proven wrong by you hydro guys, I'll be happy to provide you with my address so you can send me some samples for a taste test. It's all good guys, I tend to be a very sarcastic person but I mean no harm to anyone...just remember, chocolate and vanilla.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2010)

I spent today at home, sick, physically. My mental state of being is open for discussion. I just sampled a popcorn bud of one of the lemon skunks and I want to file a complaint. I had no intention of ending up on here. My pea brain decided there was another something I needed, of course I probably don't need whatever it is I was about to look for? Being the ever frugal person I am I thought, let me try that overstock.com place, which then gave me the idea to try bing.com since I've never been there either and once I had both windows open, I completely had forgotten what I was intending to look for.

So the preliminary smoke report for the lemon skunk, horrible stuff, it immediately makes you forget something. If I could remember what it was I'm forgetting I'd tell ya'. I just remembered, I'm looking for a humidifier, it gets terribly dry here in the winter. Which brings to mind this question. I've noticed from different pics on here the really low levels of humidity in some grows and they are obviously in a vegetative stage of growth. My leaves tend to dry around the edges and get crispy when the humidity starts getting into the high thirties/low forties. What do people who have low humidity do to combat this problem?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2010)

I spray my plants with water a few times a day. Sometimes I forget, but the plants don't seem to mind. Never gets above 35% around here I don't think. Down to about 10% sometimes. My plants dont seem to mind either way. Not sure what to tell you... maybe they are just used to more humidity down there.

Funny about fogetting what you were looking for.

Also funny about looking at a guys cup size, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> What do people who have low humidity do to combat this problem?


Big flowers lol  My humidity is very low but I haven't done anything to combat this except for heavy waterings and big flowers that hold allot of moisture. 


welcome to the jungle my friends


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2010)

Randy's thread is where I got most of
my info on 12/12 from seed grows. I've noticed he runs about a C cup, lol.
Seriously though, lots of good info in that thread. Just never saw if people were starting their girls under the HPS or not. I'm going to give sticking them under the HPS a shot and see what happens, if they ever decide to sprout anyway, haha


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 11, 2010)

Damn dude.....clean suit and all.....I should get to this stage but I have a dog that loves being in the room with me when tending plants and if I leave him out the door he is a major pain in the ass......its just hair...HAH...LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2010)

Heads Up

Here is an interesting article concerning "_why did I come in the kitchen?'_ syndrome.

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/international-cannabis-news/129298-key-ingredient-staves-off-marijuana-memory-loss.html


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I spray my plants with water a few times a day. Sometimes I forget, but the plants don't seem to mind. Never gets above 35% around here I don't think. Down to about 10% sometimes. My plants dont seem to mind either way. Not sure what to tell you... maybe they are just used to more humidity down there.
> 
> Funny about fogetting what you were looking for.
> 
> Also funny about looking at a guys cup size, lol.


My Humidity seems to stay around 16% i used the glass jars to combat my low humidity. My plants done seem to mind either i think most people missed my post since it was the last one on 804 but heres my Dog and the others



Hotsause said:


> Big update in my Journal My Girls are looking healthy in my Flowering room and Veg room  Cant help but be happy about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2010)

lookin good hotsause. Real good. Way to go brother.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Jig hows that Querkle? Mine is SLOWLY Vegging lol I am taking clones for sure when shes big enough but my Iced Grapefruits are gonna pass thos Querk up and shes about 2-3 weeks older lol.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> moot...although I do like the word futile, nice one jimmy.


On the contrary, I would've used "moot" had I remembered it. I don't disagree with you one bit because I've always heard that soil bud tastes better. It's just that I've also heard the opposite as well. So, once again, unless either of us have any direct comparison or experiment, we're just doing this  



Heads Up said:


> I'll be happy to provide you with my address so you can send me some samples for a taste test.


I'll 2nd that and a 3rd


----------



## bajafox (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice update


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 11, 2010)

hotsauce- why dont you remove those dead leaves? makes your plant look worse then it probably is. nice looking veg plants though. i guess i need to find me some DOG clones to be more part of the 600.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> On the contrary, I would've used "moot" had I remembered it. I don't disagree with you one bit because I've always heard that soil bud tastes better. It's just that I've also heard the opposite as well. So, once again, unless either of us have any direct comparison or experiment, we're just doing this


I will actually be doing this with the raspberry cough. I have some going in soil right now and will be doing some in hydro in the future. I'll be sure to keep some around from the soil grow to compare to the hydro. I'm not sure how accurate it'll be though since one will have been cured and stored for much longer than the other. I've been wanting to do a comparison of this type so I can decide for myself. All I can say right now is as far as the grow goes, I prefer hydro. Soil gets to be a pain in the ass and it can be messy. 

I want to try coco too though, so many choices...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone watch Weeds????? I really can't stand this season.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the way those Dog plants look too. Anyone that has some happen to live in so cal? I'll trade ya for some of whatever I got.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 11, 2010)

Hit up DST....its a strain he created!!!


----------



## CallmeTex (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to be part of the 600 club. Querkle at day 47 of flowering.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I have a question for my fellow 600 growers that I got no response on in another thread.
> 
> I have a couple seeds that I germinated with the intent of trying a 12/12 from seeds grow since I've never done it before. The question is, can I just stick in the flower room under the 600 once it sprouts or do I need to run it under something less powerful like a CFL or something for the first week or two? I have the light kind of high right now since there's plants in there getting close to harvest so I can set it far from the light if necessary.


Seedlings, unlike clones are surprisingly hardy little fekkers. Effectively you could put em under a 1000w or whatever you felt like and they will grow. Just use the distance to control. I generally just grow my seedlings under the light of gods HPS during summer and that is throwing out way more lumens per square metre than most 600w lights. Just make sure temps don't get too high like I did once with my first vertical grow without a cool tube...I fried the little loves, but they still came back fine.




JimmyT said:


> Good luck with it! I think it's a lot of fun to have water run on timers and hear them turn on and off every 5 minutes. Like my personal little world. Interestingly, I'm very interested in doing a few soil grows as I have never done it before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should go for it JimmT. Las Fingerez done a mop bucket hydro and also coco, but was with different strains so would be goods to see two side by sides (would need to be clones though to ensure the exact saem genetics I think!) Keep us posted on your plans for sure!!!!



Heads Up said:


> cof, that randy rocket thread just confirms to me that weed will grow almost anywhere in anything. On to using organics. Correct me if I'm wrong but correct me with fact and not opinion or hearsay. A plant cannot use organic anything in organic form. It must first break it down into simpler forms before it can be used by the plant. This is not something coming out of my head, it comes from different grow bibles I've read. For any of us to really understand what we are doing growing, we would first have to be a botanist with years of experience and then a breeder for years to really know what we are talking about. I'm sure people who have grown enough grows will attest that even using the same seeds from the same mother and father, you can have a range of different looking plants. I've seen a monster grown in a half gallon grow bag and a dwarf grown in a two gallon container. As far as hydro and soil, I have zero experience with hydro so any comparison attempt from me would be moot...although I do like the word futile, nice one jimmy. I do however disagree with all due respect that soil has no nutrients in it. If that were true, we would be strictly meat and fish eaters. There is plenty of scientific evidence that a plant forms a relationship with soil that just does not exist in hydro. I have nothing to go by and it's just my opinion but with that little fact in mind I think it is only obvious that a plant in soil stands a much better chance of developing its terpens and all those other good things that add to flavor and smell. I am more than willing to be proven wrong by you hydro guys, I'll be happy to provide you with my address so you can send me some samples for a taste test. It's all good guys, I tend to be a very sarcastic person but I mean no harm to anyone...just remember, chocolate and vanilla.


You tend to be very sarcastic....hahahahehehe, I generally giggle at every post HeadsUp makes, and I ain't laughing at you bru!! You'll get REP when possible, haha. Vanilla and chocolate, love em both!!!



Heads Up said:


> I spent today at home, sick, physically. My mental state of being is open for discussion. I just sampled a popcorn bud of one of the lemon skunks and I want to file a complaint. I had no intention of ending up on here. My pea brain decided there was another something I needed, of course I probably don't need whatever it is I was about to look for? Being the ever frugal person I am I thought, let me try that overstock.com place, which then gave me the idea to try bing.com since I've never been there either and once I had both windows open, I completely had forgotten what I was intending to look for.
> 
> So the preliminary smoke report for the lemon skunk, horrible stuff, it immediately makes you forget something. If I could remember what it was I'm forgetting I'd tell ya'. I just remembered, I'm looking for a humidifier, it gets terribly dry here in the winter. Which brings to mind this question. I've noticed from different pics on here the really low levels of humidity in some grows and they are obviously in a vegetative stage of growth. My leaves tend to dry around the edges and get crispy when the humidity starts getting into the high thirties/low forties. What do people who have low humidity do to combat this problem?


See^^^^ lmao.



Hotsause said:


> My Humidity seems to stay around 16% i used the glass jars to combat my low humidity. My plants done seem to mind either i think most people missed my post since it was the last one on 804 but heres my Dog and the others


Don't worry Hotsause, everyone missed my DOGS as well!!! boohoo. Whats up with the 600, DOGs is where it's at!!!



littlegrower2004 said:


> hotsauce- why dont you remove those dead leaves? makes your plant look worse then it probably is. nice looking veg plants though. i guess i need to find me some DOG clones to be more part of the 600.


It's funny you should say that, when I looked at HS's plant I thought, ok, could be made to look nicer. But, saying that I tend to also leave grotty leaves on my plants as long as there is some green on em they are still doing some sort of job I would have thought...so unless when you knock it and it falls off, I tend to try and leave em....you can always put a bag on her head when poking the fire I suppose, hehe.



Dezracer said:


> I like the way those Dog plants look too. Anyone that has some happen to live in so cal? I'll trade ya for some of whatever I got.


I wish I lived in so cal sometimes, but helaas pinderkass, I don't. The DOG fairy has been known tyo fly over your way though.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hit up DST....its a strain he created!!!


Indeedy.

SUN SUN SUN SUN. Yup, it's sunny again today. Loving this early Autumn (Fall) weather!

HAve a great yin folks,

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Big flowers lol  My humidity is very low but I haven't done anything to combat this except for heavy waterings and big flowers that hold allot of moisture.
> 
> 
> welcome to the jungle my friends


Quick WHODAT, there's a strange guy in a white suit scrumping all your bud....get him!!!!



CallmeTex said:


> View attachment 1206693View attachment 1206694View attachment 1206700View attachment 1206702
> 
> I want to be part of the 600 club. Querkle at day 47 of flowering
> 
> .


Well your part of it now my friend, there's no going back, we is like the Maffia, once your in there IS NO OUT!! hahaha, sorry, feeling quite mad today. Welcome bud and thanks for sharing. Dam that Querkle has some skiiny leaves on it...very cool indeed.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2010)

Quick WHODAT, there's a strange guy in a white suit scrumping all your bud....get him!!!!



lol!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

Pics of our DOGs.....

HeadsUp....puff the magic dragon



Trynagrowsomeshyt...early starter, coming along great guns.











Hotsauses unruley DOG....














[/

COF's very shy puppies....one day we will see them again!



Mr West's....





















Don Gin and Ton....




dogs on the left livers on the right (naturally, hehehe)

DST's.....



Is there any more DOGs out there???

A note of warning. I (as has Trynagrow from what I see) have found a couple of male sacs on two of my older DOGs (I have a dozen or so on the go at the mo) These have all sprouted from below my Fimming line strangley enough. So please keep an eye out....

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

prosp whodat i always stink of green after tending the girls, wearing a raving suit is straight up genius sir! 

re the 12/12 from seed im doing a couple of sativas at the mo but their not taking off as fast as i thought they would to be fair and their a good 2 ft from the 600 

where everyone elses dogs at?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 12, 2010)

Hotsauce, I did indeed notice the jars of water and your humidity level, it's what made me think what do people do to battle low humidity. I have my dehumidifier set at forty five percent and my four week old flowering clone is drying and curling at the edges. My arjan's haze hated the low humidity, it lost a ton of leaves during flowering. I kept a five gallon bucket of water with air stones going the last few weeks of flowering to try to help, it didn't. My bud is hanging in my grow room, it stunk up the rest of the house to bad to leave it drying anywhere else.


Edit...as a precautionary measure, I had brewed up some worm casting tea that I ended up not using all of it. It's been sitting around for about three weeks. I opened a gallon and it stunk like crap, so, I took it outside and watered my used soil with it, I plan on trying to grow some watermelon in my front yard this upcoming summer. After work yesterday my adopted son stopped by for his usual afternoon breathing treatment, read as vaporizer, he walks into my house and says, it smells like shit outside your house. So, I said to him, you don't smell bud drying do ya'? In my opinion it works better than ona gel, nobody in their right mind is going to get close to my house now.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hotsauce, I did indeed notice the jars of water and your humidity level, it's what made me think what do people do to battle low humidity. I have my dehumidifier set at forty five percent and my four week old flowering clone is drying and curling at the edges. My arjan's haze hated the low humidity, it lost a ton of leaves during flowering. I kept a five gallon bucket of water with air stones going the last few weeks of flowering to try to help, it didn't. My bud is hanging in my grow room, it stunk up the rest of the house to bad to leave it drying anywhere else.
> 
> 
> Edit...as a precautionary measure, I had brewed up some worm casting tea that I ended up not using all of it. It's been sitting around for about three weeks. I opened a gallon and it stunk like crap, so, I took it outside and watered my used soil with it, I plan on trying to grow some watermelon in my front yard this upcoming summer. After work yesterday my adopted son stopped by for his usual afternoon breathing treatment, read as vaporizer, he walks into my house and says, it smells like shit outside your house. So, I said to him, you don't smell bud drying do ya'? In my opinion it works better than ona gel, nobody in their right mind is going to get close to my house now.


I assume when he said..."like shit", he actually meant faeces, and not the GOOD, or BAD shit that some talk of....well that sounds like a remedy. I use to leave an open jar of vinegar near my front door to mask unwanted smells....


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

I think a few have had to wait for various reasons. Poor Integra is busy pulling down his grow room after a knock on the door from the local 5-0. Jig has been busy germinating his wife, lol, and well the rest have just run wild....what do you expect from DOGs...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> prosp whodat i always stink of green after tending the girls, wearing a raving suit is straight up genius sir!
> 
> re the 12/12 from seed im doing a couple of sativas at the mo but their not taking off as fast as i thought they would to be fair and their a good 2 ft from the 600
> 
> where everyone elses dogs at?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

oh shit i must have missed integra post, thats a crying shame his grow was great to look at. jigga getting busy well fair do really hahaa 

lol rain dogs huh


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 12, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I spray my plants with water a few times a day. Sometimes I forget, but the plants don't seem to mind. Never gets above 35% around here I don't think. Down to about 10% sometimes. My plants dont seem to mind either way. Not sure what to tell you... maybe they are just used to more humidity down there.
> 
> Funny about fogetting what you were looking for.
> 
> Also funny about looking at a guys cup size, lol.


 I do the same with my plants, low humidity during veg, so I spray them through out the day. Since I transplanted to 5 gallon buckets, they need more water, so no Im battling high humidity, without a de-humidifier. I am using this stuff called Damp-Rid, works pretty well, pour this white stuff into a container, and it pulls moisture and odor out of the air, so it has a double use. You can see some of the nasty crap it pulls out of the air on top of the white stuff as it sucks up the moisture. At this point my humidity stays at 48%-52%. Could be a bit better, but thats the best I can do right now.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 12, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I've been wanting to do a comparison of this type so I can decide for myself. All I can say right now is as far as the grow goes, I prefer hydro. Soil gets to be a pain in the ass and it can be messy.
> 
> I want to try coco too though, so many choices...


There really are so many choices even with strains, lights, nutrients....I can go on and on. Ultimately, what matters most is what works for each individual grower. One day I'll personally know which one is superior over the other. It seems soon enough you'll know for sure. Let us know how it goes because I'll certainly be tuning in. Happy growing 



DST said:


> Keep us posted on your plans for sure!!!!


Not if ^^^Dezracer^^^ gets to it first


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I do the same with my plants, low humidity during veg, so I spray them through out the day. Since I transplanted to 5 gallon buckets, they need more water, so no Im battling high humidity, without a de-humidifier. I am using this stuff called Damp-Rid, works pretty well, pour this white stuff into a container, and it pulls moisture and odor out of the air, so it has a double use. You can see some of the nasty crap it pulls out of the air on top of the white stuff as it sucks up the moisture. At this point my humidity stays at 48%-52%. Could be a bit better, but thats the best I can do right now.


I use something that sounds familiar, except its like cat litter, you put it into a box and that draws moisture out of the air....it just ain't cutting the mustard though with the moisture I have in the Dutch air...ffs, my living room is normally 50-60%! I need to get a dehumidifier....anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

I have doggy pics a plenty. I cant seem to get them to upload. I will try again.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I have doggy pics a plenty. I cant seem to get them to upload. I will try again.


Sweet, let us see em then Badman!!! i think some peeps have reverted to the photobucket option....I can upload okay (great says everyone!)


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 12, 2010)

CallmeTex said:


> View attachment 1206693View attachment 1206694View attachment 1206700View attachment 1206702
> 
> I want to be part of the 600 club. Querkle at day 47 of flowering.


 Looking nice i have a Querkle vegging V.E.R.Y. S.L.O.W.L.Y. lol cant wait till shes done im sure it will be worth the wait. Nice growing welcome to the Best club +Rep



DST said:


> Don't worry Hotsause, everyone missed my DOGS as well!!! boohoo. Whats up with the 600, DOGs is where it's at!!!
> 
> 
> HAve a great yin folks,
> ...


lol Much Love DST your dog is looking good, stretchy but very tasty . Ive been wanting an OG kush seed but they have been sold out on Attitude for a while so hopefully my Dog shows its OG side.

O yea All the dead leaves on my plant i was just being to lazy to pick off. I was reading some post on my lunch break at work which inspired me to finally take action lol. I wish my phone would let me post but anyway thanks for the Motivation lol i probably never would have done it till harvest time.
She smells very Blueberryish (lol if thats a word ) even the dead leaves had quite a strong BB smell


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

DST said:


> I use something that sounds familiar, except its like cat litter, you put it into a box and that draws moisture out of the air....it just ain't cutting the mustard though with the moisture I have in the Dutch air...ffs, my living room is normally 50-60%! I need to get a dehumidifier....anyone got any suggestions?


hey D, look her a few years ago i had a storage space that had alot of pronblems with humidity being high. the office sold that stuff your talking about, the white stuff that soaks up moisture in the air. well they noticed that i was buying a awful lot of it, and they suggested that i try charcol briquettes. so what i did was buy a regular bag of charcol for bbq's, poured it in a pan(a big one)so they could be spread out, and it worked really well. now this was a different space/enviroment than your grow area, of course, but it worked and was less expensive than buying that damp-rid constantly. get a five Lb. bag and see how it works, maybe a ten Lb. bag but thats what worked for me. but it was a storage space so there were different factors, but it was still moisture, you know.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

Guess ill have to go to photobucket. Riu wont let my pics through  Ill get some up soon as i figure it out. peace 1BMM


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Sweet, let us see em then Badman!!! i think some peeps have reverted to the photobucket option....I can upload okay (great says everyone!)


DST-Ive been missing so long ..im glad u put all the dog pics together makes life easier..still tied up with baby but im takin pics and ill have all of them together...

HU-I 2 have a complant! GHS bubba kush..ARGH flowering for 12 weeks im gonna chop regardless of how the shit look..the only good thing about them are the long brown and white hairs..never again!! im hoping it taste great or else im gonna be one pissed off customer..

The 600 is looking a bit slow..whats up guys? we got halloween in a few weeks and then turkey day...im lurking *__* always ill be back in a a few days.. keep it up

p.s..smoke report for sour kush coming soon..really strong but not what i expected taste and flavor wise..taste citrus and smell like it with a hint of something else..No kush or diesel scent at all...bag appeal is like a 8.5 9 long orange hairs..


----------



## CallmeTex (Oct 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Looking nice i have a Querkle vegging V.E.R.Y. S.L.O.W.L.Y. lol cant wait till shes done im sure it will be worth the wait. Nice growing welcome to the Best club +Rep
> 
> 
> My querkle girls vegged very fast. (almost ridiculously fast) I think that they have more sativa influence. Only one is starting to turn purple. I've got 5 females and they all have different phenotypes. I had 7 females at the beginning, but 2 of them turned HERMIE. Watch out for hermaphrodites! Happy growing Hotsause


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

Badda Bing. Got it figured out haha. Ok heres my lil doggies and some shots of the cave progress. 






Group Shot. Dogs & Headbands






Doggy 1 had an accident in all the remodeling. A light fell on her and snapped her in half. 






No sweat. Ill put some roots back on her and shell be all good. 












One thing ive noticed with the doggs is they like to stretch. I cut off all the lower branching when i repotted lastnight and planted them deep. Else they be alot taller than they are here. #3 im thinking may be a male?. They are already smelling lovely for there size. 






Lastly the cave room coming together again. Put in a nice vinyl floor yesterday and mylar aswell. Going to be getting the hydro rig put together here later today. 

Thats all for now peeps. All the ladies in flower are finished too so ill be trimming for a bit. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

they sure do stretch, very OG...well the OG kush I have anyway....in fact most of my DOGS are taller than my OG! If you do get a small one they are def worth looking at as well. I think the maleness comes form the headband, probably a bird with a strap on if you ask me.

Talking of Headband, smoking the first of my outdoor stash and although it's leafier than normal, it really does the bizness. Very heady effect, sour taste (which I love!) and I still feel like bouncing around!! Okay, off to bounce then...


----------



## WA.medigrow (Oct 12, 2010)

silverhazefiend, my sour kush smells just like rhubarb. I'll be chopping within a week and waiting for your smoke report
;


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 12, 2010)

Masonman, is that my floor from my grow room in your cave? Looking sweet my man. We seem to have a few of the regulars missing, anyone heard from genuity?

Still sick and spending another day in bed, I get out long enough to have a cup of coffee, write a few things in RIU and then back to bed till this evening. Beside all the aches and pains of being old, I'm generally healthy as a horse and when I do get sick every few years it seems to linger for about a week. All this time on my hands and not a shred of energy to do anything.

My mothers appear to be doing well. I think I finally got rid of the caterpillars, my og18 is showing scars from the critters but all the newer growth has no signs of being eaten. The little bugger was killing off the side shoots I was going to clone. I think I'm going to have to top them this weekend and start the cloning process. I already have nine plants under one six hundred in half gallon grow bags, well eight plants, my og18 x skunk clone is in a gallon grow bag. I've decided to keep it under twenty five plants for legal purposes. Anything over that in florida and it's go directly to jail if the po-po show up at my door...although the shit smell outside should keep them away. I'm going to jar the lemon skunks tonight when the light comes on. They've been drying for four and five days now and are feeling quite crispy on the outside. I'll check them in the morning and if they've given off enough moisture to dampen the bud I'll open the jars and put them back into the grow room with its low humidity for another day and then see what they feel like.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 12, 2010)

Since they've recently let this cave man venture into the twenty first century, I do not have the techno skills most on here possess I have to do it the old fashioned way and post a link.

Enjoy, you'll laugh your ass off if you haven't heard this little diddy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBwHzs-kmsE&feature=related


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 12, 2010)

hey guys and girls hope we are all good? havent been on for a while but just checked in to say hello  got some catching up to do but big D's montage summed things up fairly quickly  looking good all you dog lovers, think its about time I stepped up to the challange 

I've got some small fluffy popcorns on the auto now and the lemon is itching to be flipped, nearly filled the screen now. gonna upload some pics later this eve, if you see me post on my thread come over and have a look at the pics. 

take it easy

Las Fingerez


----------



## lefreq (Oct 12, 2010)

check my bitches out boys 16 days 12/12
View attachment 1207550View attachment 1207548View attachment 1207547

they are 35" tall at the mo and just started givin pk13/14 and canna boost shit


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman, is that my floor from my grow room in your cave? Looking sweet my man. We seem to have a few of the regulars missing, anyone heard from genuity?
> 
> Still sick and spending another day in bed, I get out long enough to have a cup of coffee, write a few things in RIU and then back to bed till this evening. Beside all the aches and pains of being old, I'm generally healthy as a horse and when I do get sick every few years it seems to linger for about a week. All this time on my hands and not a shred of energy to do anything.
> 
> My mothers appear to be doing well. I think I finally got rid of the caterpillars, my og18 is showing scars from the critters but all the newer growth has no signs of being eaten. The little bugger was killing off the side shoots I was going to clone. I think I'm going to have to top them this weekend and start the cloning process. I already have nine plants under one six hundred in half gallon grow bags, well eight plants, my og18 x skunk clone is in a gallon grow bag. I've decided to keep it under twenty five plants for legal purposes. Anything over that in florida and it's go directly to jail if the po-po show up at my door...although the shit smell outside should keep them away. I'm going to jar the lemon skunks tonight when the light comes on. They've been drying for four and five days now and are feeling quite crispy on the outside. I'll check them in the morning and if they've given off enough moisture to dampen the bud I'll open the jars and put them back into the grow room with its low humidity for another day and then see what they feel like.


It sure is HU haha, While you where napping i came in and rolled it up and split a hahaha. I guess they are quite similar looking. I was trying to find all white but this is the best i could come up with for under $150.00. I think im going to love having a floor that i can keep new and clean at all times VS mylar. Good for walls no good for floors. 

So HU in florida you can legally grow up to 25 plants or is that anything over 25 is fed status?. Hope you feel better soon old timer. 



las fingerez said:


> hey guys and girls hope we are all good? havent been on for a while but just checked in to say hello  got some catching up to do but big D's montage summed things up fairly quickly  looking good all you dog lovers, think its about time I stepped up to the challange
> 
> I've got some small fluffy popcorns on the auto now and the lemon is itching to be flipped, nearly filled the screen now. gonna upload some pics later this eve, if you see me post on my thread come over and have a look at the pics.
> 
> ...


Ohh Las ya big lurker. Show us some of your beauties. Hope your well too bro.



lefreq said:


> check my bitches out boys 16 days 12/12
> View attachment 1207550View attachment 1207548View attachment 1207547
> 
> they are 35" tall at the mo and just started givin pk13/14 and canna boost shit


Looking good man. Whats with the lined pics. A phone pic?. Still very nice work lefreq.. 

Well i guess I aught to get going to work. Feeling quite lazy today. baaahh. peace 1BMM


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2010)

i see a lot of talk about DOG on here, am i right in thinking Diesel X OG Kush? you doggers sure are filthy boys. 


i am suffering low humidity at the minute with my second light going up, got one of these ultrasonic humidifiers.






it doesn't make much difference, i would like humidity to be atleast 60% in veg but i cant get close.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice plants! Still working on getting my indoor setup completed. I probably will not have it operational until mid to late February. Still have my outdoor plants to harvest, and those weeds are taking forever to finish!


----------



## lefreq (Oct 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking good man. Whats with the lined pics. A phone pic?. Still very nice work lefreq..


yeah m8 poxy shit phone pics i bought a new cam aswell but it wont charge waitin for the mrs to change it im dyin to get some decent bud porn on my journal lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey ghb. To my knowledge the DOG is a cross of headband X og kush back crossed with og kush. Im nor 100% sure but its something to that nature. Our man DST can explaine its lineage. I believe he calls it Divit Kush. Quite excited to try it out. peace.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

LMAO Heres a bump for headsup. His vid post from earlier

[youtube]OBwHzs-kmsE&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

That was pretty funny.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 12, 2010)

that video owns!!


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I should have no problems joining this group !!

What I Run: 2 x 600 Watters a Perpertual Attitude, a single Cooltube x 2 strains of Kush + White Rhino (vancouve seed bank)

View attachment 1207784


enter my grow room here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/374287-marijuananation-back-soil-perpetual-attitude.html


YOU CAN NOW WATCH THE GIRLS ON YOUTUBE: *WITHOUTSEEDS*​

 http://www.youtube.com/user/withoutseeds 
​Peace and Happy Growing​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2010)

HU that vid was pretty dank lol "green as a bullfrog sticky ass glue" lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 12, 2010)

Auto Flower






Lemon Haze, nearly ready for the red bulb (hps)

Happy growing guys and girls

Fingerez


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

hotsauce- trimming dead leaves is always good. dont let your lazyness get the best of you haha. im actually a fan of defoliating healthy leaves to allow lower bud sites to get bigger. most people will say its crazy to take green healthy leaves off but i can guarantee my plants benefitted from it. atleast removing your dead leaves wont hirt the plant at all and will most likely increase light to lower bud sites. 

1bmm- FUCK putting up thin mylar! the stuff is a pain in the ass, especially by yourself. you new girls will be glad you put in the effort to get it up though!

DST- whats the back ground on the DOG?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Auto Flower
> 
> Good one Las. Looking good bro.
> 
> ...





littlegrower2004 said:


> hotsauce- trimming dead leaves is always good. dont let your lazyness get the best of you haha. im actually a fan of defoliating healthy leaves to allow lower bud sites to get bigger. most people will say its crazy to take green healthy leaves off but i can guarantee my plants benefitted from it. atleast removing your dead leaves wont hirt the plant at all and will most likely increase light to lower bud sites.
> 
> 1bmm- FUCK putting up thin mylar! the stuff is a pain in the ass, especially by yourself. you new girls will be glad you put in the effort to get it up though!
> 
> DST- whats the back ground on the DOG?


You aint shittin. Mylar is a bitch to hang solo. Ive done this particular room 3 times now. The plants do really seem to like it. It reflects the light like a mofo to a blinding point.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 12, 2010)

Looky at what the posty dropped off today. 



















Thankyou seed gods!!! hahaha.

Things are going to get interesting lol. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> So HU in florida you can legally grow up to 25 plants or is that anything over 25 is fed status?. Hope you feel better soon old timer.


To answer your question....Florida is not medical.....and as far as 25 plants is "do not pass go".....a fkn seed in Florida is "do not pass go"!!!!....might as well grow 25 hundred....Ha..LOL........Lived in that shithole for 7 yrs and always felt like I was looking over my shoulder....it's nice to be in the midwest!!!! Corn Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahhhh....the Attitude stork brought you some babies!!!!! I feel like I'm geekin the second I place an order.....Like a dog starring out the window waiting for the postman!!!


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looky at what the posty dropped off today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey 1BMM hows it going mate, i see you got the dna sharksbreath and sour cream freebies, well i got the same as a freebie in 6week veg now check em out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/355037-my-first-blueberry-plant-need-32.html


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

wanted to see if the pic uploader was any different. heres some bud porn of week 4 GDP or Killer Queen, still need a couple more weeks to finalize what she is. definetely a beauty though with lots of trich development.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 12, 2010)

Masonman, after dicking with mylar I still say matte or flat white paint is damn near as reflective and not nearly the hassle of mylar...that's just my two cents on the subject. As far as legally, zero legally. It becomes federal over twenty five with a minimum jail sentence of five years.

ghb, I've been looking at cool mist humidifiers online. I noticed one in walmart a few weeks ago but didn't take the time to see what it does. I think I'm going to give one a try, I think I can get one under thirty bucks and if it raises my humidity especially with both lights burning, I'll be happy.

Hotsause, letting dead leaves sit in your soil is a magnet for pests. I try to take dead or dying leaves off at all times. Being the dr frankenstein I sometimes feel I am, I have another experiment going with my mothers. They are a few days over three weeks old, I removed four of the larger fan leaves from each plant to expose all the interior growth. I know it's a mortal sin and I'll probably go to hell for it, but the way I see it, I also probably have a ticket reserved for me. I plan on doing nothing with these plants except to take cuttings, so why not give the perspective donors more light? Hopefully while taking cuttings it will also serve to top those branches and produce more future cuttings. As I've said this is all a first for me, I have done no cloning other than accidentally breaking a stem here and there. My dog Puff is starting to outgrow the others in the litter and the grape apes are going wild. I'll post weekly updates of that experiment as it progresses.

Here's my prospective mothers after a trim and the headband before and after.

Edit...the one on the right is the og18, she is much more stretchy than the headband even at this early age. You can see how tightly the nodes on the headband are compared to the og.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 12, 2010)

Its on like donky kong! Round 2 in my hut check it out ladies and gents!

~~~Sharksbreath & Bubba Kush~~~


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 12, 2010)

Love your avatar GnomeGrown.....what brand is it?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be posting these in my grow too but just had to share. I've got a couple frosty ladies in there and the bud porn is of my other SLH plant (7weeks into flower).

I thought I'd share the stretch that's going on with the Raspberry Cough too. One pic in particular shows the plant in the far corner of the room and it's almost doubled in size already. One other RC plant is already showing female preflowers and it has only been 4-5 days.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 12, 2010)

very nice order 1badmasonman

Great looking crop dezracer


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> You aint shittin. Mylar is a bitch to hang solo. Ive done this particular room 3 times now. The plants do really seem to like it. It reflects the light like a mofo to a blinding point.


i like using pand film, very reflective, and much cheaper and thicker, and easy to set up, you can also use it to cover the floors


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 12, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Love your avatar GnomeGrown.....what brand is it?


roor diffy!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i like using pand film, very reflective, and much cheaper and thicker, and easy to set up, you can also use it to cover the floors


I use Panda film in the flower room with a zipper to make sure I have no light leaks but recently put Mylar in there too since after expanding the room the Panda film didn't cover everything anymore.

I wrapped some foam insulation boards with the mylar and held it in place with duct tape on the backside. Then you just attach the pieces to the walls with whatever you desire. It was much easier than trying to hang the mylar.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey peeps, busy last night in the Six-hunner i see!!!

Hanging anything is a real pain in the arse, everything that I have hung always ends up slightly squint, haha. I kind of done what decrazer done, I made a frame for my panda door and attached the panda sheet to that, then attached the frame to the back of the door. Otherwise I would have had a squint panda door, haha.

Ok, was thinking of the fan leaf removal. One way to find out would be to remove the fans from one bud site and leave them on another. The bud sites would need to be at equal heights on the plant or it wouldn't work. Plants do not have some sort of super complex operating system, they use cells like all living things. Gravity is whats at play when delivering nutrients and energy to the plant. The plant will deliver max energy to the top of the plant since that is where the max light will be penetrating, and where the plant has the most success of creating seed and continuing its genetic existence. Hence why you get a big cola. If you scrog or LST or super crop, big colas are evened out, due to GRAVITY. After some time growing I really think removing fan leaves is not that great an idea. If you want your buds on the lower part of your plant to get bigger, then level them off with the other buds (i.e scrog) otherwise I don't see how it will benefit....I love to be proven wrong though. And in the scheme of things, remving a few leaves probably is not something in % that we as humans would even notice!

Ok, DOG clarification for the umpteenth time, lol
Female Headband with a male flower spluffed on an OG Kush. (OG Kush was from DNA genetics, as was the Headband) This has produced seeds that should create females. If you get males nanners (which I have found a couple) then I am not surprised. The chemdog linneage that DNA used is notorious for throwing out Herms. So far I have grown out about half a dozen DOG's, and have had a couple of different phenos. Most lean toward the OG kush which if they are you will see a lot more stretch on thsoe phenos. The branches similar to the OG will be very viney and for best results I just bend and twist mine all over the place...combo of Fimming, LST and Supercropping to create as many bud sites as possible. I beleive this pheno would also be very good for SCROG. Ther eis a slightly shorter pheno that I have seen and this is also very tasty indeed. It had both the old school flavour of the OG, sweet and slightly mouldy tasting like a mature cheese, as well as the odd stink armpit smell of the HB. She was actually the best one I have had. The pheno's I seem to have on the go are more OG style.

Unfortunately I do not have many seeds left of this so hopefully one of us will keep the strain going in some form. I will always keep a few seeds back. I didn't clone anything from the last run but have one clone from this lot.

Have a good day people.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

nice selection 1bmm timewarp x romulan should be killer shmokin!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with you DST about DNA's genetics. The lemon skunks I just chopped were from DNA seeds from a grow from last year. It produced seeds. Every seed I've grown from those seeds has come up female but also has some seeds in it here and there. Funny thing is even knowing that, I have yet to find a male flower and I look for them but never find any. The two tops and a few side branches are still drying but so far I have two and a half ounces in jars curing, the rest will probably go into jars tonight. I think I've finally finished with the container size experiments. In the future when I'm looking to grow full size plants I'll be using my three gallon waste paper baskets, just like the ones masonman is using in his current pictures...wally world specials. Can't beat them for three bucks a pop. I'm not a big fan of growing tall plants, I feel too much light is wasted by never reaching the bottom of the plant and why grow a four foot plant to remove the bottom foot and a half?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 13, 2010)

Back to the fan leaf issue. After removing four fan leaves from each plant yesterday afternoon, I swear the side branches have grown a half inch since yesterday on the og18. I'm hoping when I top her to get five clones from her. I'll remove the two lowest branches for clones and then the top and if the side branches under it have grown enough over the next few days I'll get two more from those. The headband x cali-o is a different story. Her nodes are tight. When I top her it appears I'll get the top only to clone, no side branching under the top, sooo, I'll remove four of the bottom branches to clone and this will also open up the bottom of the plant for more air circulation. That should give me ten cuttings. I'll put nine into the cloner and one I'm just going to dip in cloning powder and put it into a cup of soil in the tent and see the difference between the two methods.


Edit...I suspect I'll have about five gallons of water in my cloner. To that I'm going to add a tablespoon of 9-3-6 and a tablespoon of 10-30-20 or I might even use tiger bloom with its higher P. I have a ten gallon tote for my cloner which will sit inside of a thirty gallon tote to catch any leakage that might occur. I'm figuring it should be no longer than two weeks to take root. Should I put some hydrogen peroxide in the water as well and if so, how much?


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

HeadsUp, when you next harvest one of your DNA plants, and you do find a seed, look very carefully through the bud that you found the seed in. What you basically will find in that bud is a male flower squashed between the calyxes. I have found them before! It's almost like the male flower appears too late and is smothered by the fast growing calyx, which in turn means only a tiny amount of pollen will be released. If you find a flower, check it out, open it up, there's still pollen in it!!!
Hope you are feeling better today!

DST


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 13, 2010)

DST said:


> HeadsUp, when you next harvest one of your DNA plants, and you do find a seed, look very carefully through the bud that you found the seed in. What you basically will find in that bud is a male flower squashed between the calyxes. I have found them before! It's almost like the male flower appears too late and is smothered by the fast growing calyx, which in turn means only a tiny amount of pollen will be released. If you find a flower, check it out, open it up, there's still pollen in it!!!
> Hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> DST


Thats for that info DST im guessing thats how my Clones from my first run Popped a few beans. Out of all my Bud i found 1-2 seeds from both.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thats for that info DST im guessing thats how my Clones from my first run Popped a few beans. Out of all my Bud i found 1-2 seeds from both.


that's probably how it happened HS. Feminized plants are basically hermied plants is all, and with the amount of Fem genes a lot of strains will have those tendencies. As long as you are on top of it I don't see it being an issue.

Upstairs Downstairs


Peace,

DST


----------



## da55ad (Oct 13, 2010)

jst been out and bought some big bud so here's a pic of a couple o buds and al put up a pic of the same 2 next week



both r barneys farm blue cheese anybody growing bb bubble cheese as mines dont look like yeilding anymore than a few gram into the 4th week o 12/12


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 13, 2010)

It gets my blood to boiling after I write a long something only to have RIU tell me I've timed out and I can't post the blasted thing.

55, it takes about three weeks or so for a plant to transition from veg into full bloom. Let's see what ya' got in another two weeks.

I was writing about environment and how important it is to your plants. So before I time out again I'll try to get it in with several posts...here goes.

Grow more females from seeds


Environmental factors start influencing sex the moment the seedling has three pairs of true leaves, not counting cotyledons. Environmental factors that influence sex determination of cannabis include but are not limited to:

continued


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 13, 2010)

Increasing the level of nitrogen makes more female plants. Increase the level of potassium to increase male tendencies; lowering the potassium level encourages female plants. A higher nitrogen level and a lower potassium level for the first two weeks increases females. Low temperatures increase the number of female plants, warm temperatures make more male plants. High humidity increases the number of female plants, low humidity, more males. Low growing medium moisture increases males. More blue light, females, more red, male tendencies. Fewer hours of daylight increases females, fourteen hours. Longer days, eighteen hours, more males.

continued


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 13, 2010)

Stress. Any environmental stress tends to yield more male plants when growing from seed.

This information is from Henk, the owner of Dutch Passion Seeds from his archives and reproduced in Jorge Cervantes' Marijuana Horticulture, the indoor/outdoor medical growers bible.


----------



## da55ad (Oct 13, 2010)

cheers HU al wait a couple o weeks jst been on their site i want their ballast dont think their in the uk though not even on ebay yet lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 13, 2010)

I have had that happen to me several times heads up, the timing out of RIU, and I just end up not posting shit. Do you really think it takes that long to transition into flowering when switching to 12/12? Even if they have shown sex before the switch? Most of mine started to form clusters at about 2 weeks in or so, I guess some were slower than others, like the coletrain and the mk ultra. Damn the MK smells so fucking good. So does everything else. My White Russian smells like blueberry pancakes? Seems odd to me, thats a smell I have never heard reported from that strain. So far not a huge fan of blueberry strains, but considering thats not in the genetics, should just smell good and be dank too. My sour kush doesnt smell sour to me, kind of nasty but maybe in a good way. Wembley, Violator Kush, and Chronic are my biggest buds, everything else are just kind of average. But nice and sticky, and trichome coated. The Sensi Star stems will definitely go in the crock pot when I make my butter. They are just sticky as hell. No pics, sorry, my memory card slot in my camera is broke, the internal only does like 5 pictures at the highest resolution, I will get some, just being lazy right now.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 13, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> My White Russian smells like blueberry pancakes? Seems odd to me, thats a smell I have never heard reported from that strain. My sour kush doesnt smell sour to me, kind of nasty but maybe in a good way.


I've been growing my WR for over a year and it is very fruity smelling also like berries. Strangely, my DNA Sour Kush (BubbaxSourD) does not smell very good either and I'm 4 weeks of 12/12. Does anybody know if their DNA OG Kush lack any smell in the first few weeks of flowering?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 13, 2010)

Interesting factoid's Headsup. Will be keeping this in mind as im about to be growing some reg beans. Good stuff my man.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 13, 2010)

I was originally projecting I would be harvesting the following plant by Monday or Wednesday of next week. Based on how it looks today I think I am going to take it on Friday and use the weekend to trim.

View attachment 1209989View attachment 1209991

The following two plants I think I am going to take next week.

View attachment 1209995View attachment 1209997


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2010)

i would love to post some pics of a lovely sea of green, but i can't because i don't have one. i'm waiting on some cuttings from two of my mates but they aint come through. 
as it stands i only got 4 plants under 2 600w lights and it makes me sick, they are lonely in there. i wish one of you guys could get me some cuttings of that DOG, i'm pretty desperate here.

since i cant post a picture of a lovely sea of green i'll just have to post more of my lemon skunk which is curing at the min.
View attachment 1210001View attachment 1210000


----------



## da55ad (Oct 13, 2010)

ghb said:


> i would love to post some pics of a lovely sea of green, but i can't because i don't have one. i'm waiting on some cuttings from two of my mates but they aint come through.
> as it stands i only got 4 plants under 2 600w lights and it makes me sick, they are lonely in there. i wish one of you guys could get me some cuttings of that DOG, i'm pretty desperate here.
> 
> since i cant post a picture of a lovely sea of green i'll just have to post more of my lemon skunk which is curing at the min.
> View attachment 1210001View attachment 1210000


nice looking smoke never get anything like that round my way unless its sprayed or worse rolled in glass lol


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 13, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> I was originally projecting I would be harvesting the following plant by Monday or Wednesday of next week. Based on how it looks today I think I am going to take it on Friday and use the weekend to trim.
> 
> View attachment 1209989View attachment 1209991
> 
> ...


those look wonderful, what strain is that? is it an outside only strain?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 13, 2010)

More lemon skunk curing...


The background is the latest high times with blue dream on the cover.


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> More lemon skunk curing...
> 
> 
> The background is the latest high times with blue dream on the cover.


lovely, whats it smelling like?. mine was very lemony while in flower but mainly skunky now, i'm curing some with lemon zest to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 13, 2010)

My theory on what you experienced HU is stretch from the plants looking for more light.....if you think of each leaf as a solar panel collecting light...it would explain why the branch grew after removing them.....your plant basically said "WTF....I need stronger light now....let's move up a little"............IMHO............I will not remove any leafs unless it's below the screen.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

DST- fan leaf removal is popular on other growing forums, just not roll it up. i have read a couple threads on defoliating on icmag which i have implied in my grow. from the results that i see, it tends to make a difference on lower buds. the main point of it in my opinion would be for those growers like SOGs that end up trimming lower growth in the "lollipop" form as they call it. instead of trimming potential bud sites you remove the fan leafs that are blocking the lower branches. you dont get buds the same size as the main cola as its not a SCROG set up with equal level canopy, but you do get increased amounts from the plant in the final weight. some growers cant use a SCROG if they move around plants and need to access different areas of the grow, making defoliation the next best step. i havent seen any decrease in growth or stress from removing the fan leaves which makes it seem like its not too harmful to the plants growth system. IMO i have seen increased bud results but as you say we need to see exact same plants in same environment with one being defoliated and the other left alone.

Heads Up- defoliating is used in veg state too with good results from other people as well. check it out here if you want https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=174163&highlight=defoliating

ive also gotten seeds from buds that seem not to have any pollen sacs but i just take the seeds with a grain of salt and remember i grew from a seed that may or may not have been from a herm plant.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 13, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> those look wonderful, what strain is that? is it an outside only strain?


Hey Zen. The first pair are of an unknown mexican bag seed. It grew as an indica, but when harvested will have taken 71 days to ripen. Long flowering time for an indica. Very thick colas, most of which take both my hands to encircle. All of the resin glands have swollen and have the genes for purple coloration. They also have a strong, spicy scent. I am very much looking forward to smoking the finished product.

The first picture in the second set is of another unknown mexican bag seed, but I don't plan on trimming her. She is destined for the hash pile as the bud sites are popcorn style, and I just don't have the patience. Same strain as the plant in the first couple of pictures, but completely different phenotypes exhibited. The second picture is one of the bud sites off of my big bud strain. That strain is supposed to be heavy indica, but it has grown like a sativa all season, and the buds are now ripening like one too.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 13, 2010)

All these Bag seed grows i wish i would have saved all the seeds from all the swag i smoked when i was young lol. I think i might go buy an ounce of swag just to get some unknown seeds lol and I REALLY WANT A FEDERATION COTTON CANDY SEED  Hemp Depot here i come


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 13, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> I've been growing my WR for over a year and it is very fruity smelling also like berries. Strangely, my DNA Sour Kush (BubbaxSourD) does not smell very good either and I'm 4 weeks of 12/12. Does anybody know if their DNA OG Kush lack any smell in the first few weeks of flowering?


 My Sour Kush isnt lacking any smell, its the opposite, it stinks, just not in the way you would expect. Bad smelling in a good way.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 13, 2010)

yow boys how it going all, i hpe all good  i tought ill show you guys what i did with my sour cream at 6th week veg under a 600w mh

View attachment 1211385View attachment 1211386

any comments most welcome


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a question non weed related. How do you guys post them pics in small lil boxes. Im not the most tech savy individual haha. 

Anyways heres the pics of the girls just before i started chopping and trimming tonite. 












Tha Purps 






Lemon Skunk






White Widow






Blue Widow Pheno1






Blue Widow Pheno2 

And i guess i didnt get a pic of the Trainwreck but its in the mix. 

They do look droopy as ive had them in a dark room for the last 3 days with no water nothing. Letting suck themselves dry of all that goodness. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

1bmm- you just go to advanced reply and scroll down to manage attachments. there you click that and on the pop up browser there is a add file option. click that and you should be able to upload to there. hope that helps.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks LG will give it a try next round


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2010)

lol I'v been trying to figure out how to put them in "big boxes" like you got 1BMM


Durban Poison getting frosty


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol well haha. I just click on the pic to blow it up copy & paste. Only now that riu dont let me upload i went to the photobucket. Just have to tinker with it i guess.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 13, 2010)

there you go bro. lol. looking tasty indeedy.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 13, 2010)

Bubba kush 6 days flowering


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^ that should be a nice grow^^^  looking forword to seeing those ladies mature  very nice


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 13, 2010)

yesir im back in the game boys, thanks for the rep!  i cant wait to see what these bubbas turn out like, im more pumped for the Sharksbreath i have veggin rite now though!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

ghb said:


> lovely, whats it smelling like?. mine was very lemony while in flower but mainly skunky now, i'm curing some with lemon zest to see if it makes any difference.



Mine still smells lemony but not as strong as when it was flowering. Had my first sample of the og18 x skunk, a very smooth smoke with that classic kush taste. Glad I read your post, it reminded me to open my jars for a few minutes. Total weight dry for the two lemons was 118 grams. If I can summon the energy I'm going to trim and jar the og today. That leaves the sleestack and the LA confidential for tomorrow.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

nas, I vegged my sour cream for six weeks and did the lst method with her. I flowered her for eleven weeks before I chopped the top and left the rest of the plant for another week. I should have let the whole thing go twelve weeks. This is my opinion only, the sour cream is tastier than lemon skunk and is much more of a head high. I really liked it...a lot.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks little one, I'll look into that. Generally I try to not remove fan leaves but after a couple/few weeks the plants have so many leaves I don't really see where removing a few will hurt the plant. I've read opinions on both sides of the subject. To me it's just one big ongoing experiment and since I have very little fear of failure with growing, I'll try just about anything that seems plausible and might help. After all it's only a weed and I have more seeds, so what if I mangle a plant or two along the way.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice masonman, I see frost has come to your neck of the woods early.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2010)

Lemon Skunk is V-NICE. So nice when you combine it with Belgian beer that it makes you fall into canals without even realising it!!! 

1BMM, killing them softly bru! Nice.

And Gnomey, glad to see you back in the saddle. Nice looking girls you got there! There's loads of things that I should comment on past posts but I am hung over so only operating at 25%...got family arriving in a few hours...help me lord.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been up for almost two hours and I'm about to go back to bed. I've been feeling so crappy I've barely smoked over the past week. DST, I would feel like it was an accomplishment if I could reach 25% capacity. The adopted son just left for work, he doesn't live here he's married, he just arrives in the mornings and afternoons for his breathing treatments. So for the first time this week I smoked a bag or two with him. Between feeling like crap and barely smoking, my head is spinning so I'm going to put it and my body in the bed in the hopes it will stop. I took all the og down from the other room with the intention of trimming and jarring it, but it's going to have to wait, me and the sandman have a date.

Lord help us both DST.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I for one feel GrrrrrEAT lol. Sorry dont mean to piss in your cheerios guys haha. Hope you 2 feel better. I woke my ass up early to trimm weed. Lordy does anyone else feel like the grow is a partime job. I got half way through trimming lastnite and was like UGHHHH FUCK IT. Maybe its because of all the trimming of the outdoor which i still have a few branches to finish. Does anyone have edward scissor hands Ph# hahaha. 

Well I best get to it. Have a good day yall. 1BMM


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad its finally my weekend  My T5 light should be here today All my girls are looking good heres some pics of my Groomed Blueberry Dwarf who smells good as hell. My Temps are managing to stay low at 73 right now but it is kind of cold outside had been for the past few days. Anyway heres my Flowering Ladies
BB Dwarf:









Road Runner:










Purple Urkle Bag Seed:


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 14, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol I'v been trying to figure out how to put them in "big boxes" like you got 1BMM
> 
> 
> Durban Poison getting frosty


hey whodat whatup. hey man that durban poison, ive been wanting to order that for a minute. is this your first time growing that, if not what is it like; body, head,or a mixture of both, and what is the yield like. im hoping its more heady, with at least somewhat of a good yield. also, is that the camera, or is it purple colored. oh btw lokks very nice, like candy. thanks man.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## bajafox (Oct 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> nas, I vegged my sour cream for six weeks and did the lst method with her. I flowered her for eleven weeks before I chopped the top and left the rest of the plant for another week. I should have let the whole thing go twelve weeks. This is my opinion only, the sour cream is tastier than lemon skunk and is much more of a head high. I really liked it...a lot.


I'm gonna start a Sour Cream in a few weeks, glad I read your notes. 12 weeks is a lot longer than I expected but I'm sure it was worth the wait


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 14, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> yow boys how it going all, i hpe all good  i tought ill show you guys what i did with my sour cream at 6th week veg under a 600w mh
> 
> View attachment 1211385View attachment 1211386
> 
> any comments most welcome


 
aww man, when you flower that its going to look amazing. those nodes look pretty tight, how close were you able to keep your light? nice job though!


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 14, 2010)

harvest time today.......... 1 pound goal we will see ......


View attachment 1212347View attachment 1212348View attachment 1212349


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> yow boys how it going all, i hpe all good  i tought ill show you guys what i did with my sour cream at 6th week veg under a 600w mh
> 
> View attachment 1211385View attachment 1211386
> 
> any comments most welcome


that plant is gonna be king muthafuckin kong


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh shit, I can upload pictures again, now if only I didnt have to use my internal memory on my camera I could get more pics. Maybe I will get some different ones tonight, pain in the ass having to take 9 pics then go to the computer upload those, then go take more. I take pictures at the end of the day anyway, and once the tent gets closed, it doesnt get opened again until the lights on. Anyway, the girls are looking and smelling great, glad my tent holds in the scent well, because the carbon filter works, but it still smells pretty good inside the tent. I notice how well the filter is working when I take a plant out, then I can really smell it, inside I can get an idea of the smell, outside its holy shit you stink. I kind of took these pictures in a hurry, they dont really do the plants justice on just how coated with trichomes some of them are. The last 2 are the mk ultra, the leaves are curled under because of how sticky she is, no health issues with the girl. Any questions about any particular picture, feel free to ask, I would be glad to answer.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 14, 2010)

looking good hotsauce! the removal of those dead leaves made your plant look a lot nicer!

humbolt- hope you make your goal. i started off wanting a lb then went to half haha! looks like that grow was a stretcher.

outdoor- yummy! that mk ultra is going to be some fire!


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 14, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> humbolt- hope you make your goal. i started off wanting a lb then went to half haha! looks like that grow was a stretcher.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> super critical haze.... they are notorious for stretching, they tripped in size when i started to flower


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> nas, I vegged my sour cream for six weeks and did the lst method with her. I flowered her for eleven weeks before I chopped the top and left the rest of the plant for another week. I should have let the whole thing go twelve weeks. This is my opinion only, the sour cream is tastier than lemon skunk and is much more of a head high. I really liked it...a lot.


 Do you notice a significant size increase in the lower branches if you take the top and leave the rest? You did a week, I was thinking of doing the same.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 14, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Glad its finally my weekend  My T5 light should be here today All my girls are looking good heres some pics of my Groomed Blueberry Dwarf who smells good as hell. My Temps are managing to stay low at 73 right now but it is kind of cold outside had been for the past few days. Anyway heres my Flowering Ladies
> BB Dwarf:
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Hotsauce. Looking A1 man.



Humboldt14 said:


> harvest time today.......... 1 pound goal we will see ......
> 
> Them are some lofty bitches you got there Humbolt. Hope you hit the LB. Welcome to the 600 club.
> 
> View attachment 1212347View attachment 1212348View attachment 1212349





Outdoorindica said:


> Oh shit, I can upload pictures again, now if only I didnt have to use my internal memory on my camera I could get more pics. Maybe I will get some different ones tonight, pain in the ass having to take 9 pics then go to the computer upload those, then go take more. I take pictures at the end of the day anyway, and once the tent gets closed, it doesnt get opened again until the lights on. Anyway, the girls are looking and smelling great, glad my tent holds in the scent well, because the carbon filter works, but it still smells pretty good inside the tent. I notice how well the filter is working when I take a plant out, then I can really smell it, inside I can get an idea of the smell, outside its holy shit you stink. I kind of took these pictures in a hurry, they dont really do the plants justice on just how coated with trichomes some of them are. The last 2 are the mk ultra, the leaves are curled under because of how sticky she is, no health issues with the girl. Any questions about any particular picture, feel free to ask, I would be glad to answer.
> View attachment 1212381View attachment 1212382View attachment 1212383View attachment 1212385View attachment 1212386View attachment 1212387View attachment 1212388View attachment 1212389View attachment 1212384


Damn nice Outdoorindica. Bravo. 

Heres a pic of my trimmed up indoor girls. 







Peace 1BMM


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice 1bmm. My plants dont have the room to get buds like that all the way down. Just a nice canopy, and some smaller ones at mid level. Id give you some rep but RIU says I gotta spread the love around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

tidy lookin haul there 1bmm! purps looks more purp chopped lol


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 14, 2010)

I decided to go ahead and harvest the largest of my mexican strain plants. The trimming is driving me nuts. This plant grew some really large sugar leaves and trying to get in there and cut those big sugar leaves out is a process. Anyone have a favorite method of trimming that you care to impart to me that might help?


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 14, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looking good hotsauce! the removal of those dead leaves made your plant look a lot nicer!
> 
> humbolt- hope you make your goal. i started off wanting a lb then went to half haha! looks like that grow was a stretcher.
> 
> outdoor- yummy! that mk ultra is going to be some fire!


Thanks Little grower my 2nd run is going alot smoother then the first cant complain about anything besides my Dog leaves having Mag DEF i think

also thanks Mason


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> I decided to go ahead and harvest the largest of my mexican strain plants. The trimming is driving me nuts. This plant grew some really large sugar leaves and trying to get in there and cut those big sugar leaves out is a process. Anyone have a favorite method of trimming that you care to impart to me that might help?


Leaves that have the stems sticking out I pull down slightly and follow the stems to the stalk with the scissors... then cut. The sugar leaves that are growing out of the bud, I do from the top. What I mean is that I point the scissors down the bud and slightly pull the leaf down to open a tiny gap, sticking the scissors in there and clip the whole leaf at once, Not a blade by blade thing. Works really well for me. I usually have ultratrimmed bud. Let me know if this isn't super clear, I can try to explain better.

good luck


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well I for one feel GrrrrrEAT lol. Sorry dont mean to piss in your cheerios guys haha. Hope you 2 feel better. I woke my ass up early to trimm weed. Lordy does anyone else feel like the grow is a partime job. I got half way through trimming lastnite and was like UGHHHH FUCK IT. Maybe its because of all the trimming of the outdoor which i still have a few branches to finish. Does anyone have edward scissor hands Ph# hahaha.
> 
> Well I best get to it. Have a good day yall. 1BMM


LOL just bring it to super-cuts and ask how much they charge by the lb...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey whodat whatup. hey man that durban poison, ive been wanting to order that for a minute. is this your first time growing that, if not what is it like; body, head,or a mixture of both, and what is the yield like. im hoping its more heady, with at least somewhat of a good yield. also, is that the camera, or is it purple colored. oh btw lokks very nice, like candy. thanks man.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Yeh this is my first run with it but I got three trees of it vegging in 5gal buckets (under a 600* of course  ) getting ready to flower one this run is done. And yes my camera does make some pics look funny when the flash is on but the pic above was with no flash and pretty much looks like the pic.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a Durban Poison in my First Grow journal the Bud to Leaf ratio is pretty bad but its very good smoke. One of my favorite taste and a good Sativa high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

anyone in the 600 have an ozone generator??? need some advice. yes i know its toxic and will kill your unborn children etc but will it kill the stink of my grow? i upped my filter size by double only to find it still isnt doing jack. im pumping the sweet smell of mj right out my house. ive covered it best i can with ona gel dissinfectant and plug ins but still you can smell it. ive bought a uvonair 1000 as a kinda knee jerk panic buy but now i hear they are dangerous unless you get them right.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 14, 2010)

Install it in your exhaust duct and you'll be fine. That way you and your plants get zero exposure and it gets to work on lots of stink.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 14, 2010)

Donny Yes i have an ozone generator. It does work to kill the smell. It can also kill you in high concentrations, Such as opening up the grow room and getting a waft of O3 in the face. I have since been looking into an inline ozone burner that way the smell in the ducting gets the dose of ozone before exiting the house as clean non skunk smelling air. 

The thing about portable ozone gens is it will casue lung irritation. First sign is a persistant cough. Then you know its on to high. Just a word of caution


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 14, 2010)

Also a good point shnkrmn. +Rep. The plants dont like it. The leaves will get small burnt dotted spots from exposure. On a low setting though, ive had good results.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone in the 600 have an ozone generator??? need some advice. yes i know its toxic and will kill your unborn children etc but will it kill the stink of my grow? i upped my filter size by double only to find it still isnt doing jack. im pumping the sweet smell of mj right out my house. ive covered it best i can with ona gel dissinfectant and plug ins but still you can smell it. ive bought a uvonair 1000 as a kinda knee jerk panic buy but now i hear they are dangerous unless you get them right.


 I'm running Durban poison and the bud to leaf ratio is sorted it's the easiest plant i've had to trim, what seed bank are yours from? Mine are from G13 labs i know people slag them off but this little girl is on her 5th run and she's a wicked day time smoke up high and functional, i've got 5 Durban poison, 2 Sogouda, 1 cheesus and 2 mystery plants under 1 600W in coco and 3 Sogouda in NFT under another 600W.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 14, 2010)

country- if its not too big a deal cut the leaves to the bud size and leave the rest to dry up with the buds. as a trim machine would do. if you want to spend the time getting the whole leaf out your pretty much stuck to what jig said or what youve been doing.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 14, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Yeh this is my first run with it but I got three trees of it vegging in 5gal buckets (under a 600* of course  ) getting ready to flower one this run is done. And yes my camera does make some pics look funny when the flash is on but the pic above was with no flash and pretty much looks like the pic.


wow, thats pretty freakin cool then. ive been wanting something in my garden thats purple because i think that is so cool. the only other time it happened was when the temps dropped in my room one year, which was totally out of my hands, but ive heard that purple strains, for the most part, are kinda mellow and not that strong. and mellow is cool, but i want my head feeling like a bobble head if i get a sativa. but hey lets hope that stuff feels as good as it looks. NICE!!!!!!!





Hotsause said:


> I have a Durban Poison in my First Grow journal the Bud to Leaf ratio is pretty bad but its very good smoke. One of my favorite taste and a good Sativa high


hey hot sauce, ive read the breeders description of a sativa high, which is pretty generic. so if you could, pretty please, explain to me how that sativa high feels. because believe it or not in seventeen years, for the way most people describe it, i think ive smoked some sativa "whatever" maybe three or four times. i think. im pretty much an indica baby. so if you could do that id really appreciate it, and btw what are your favorite sativa strains?



3eyes said:


> I'm running Durban poison and the bud to leaf ratio is sorted it's the easiest plant i've had to trim, what seed bank are yours from? Mine are from G13 labs i know people slag them off but this little girl is on her 5th run and she's a wicked day time smoke up high and functional, i've got 5 Durban poison, 2 Sogouda, 1 cheesus and 2 mystery plants under 1 600W in coco and 3 Sogouda in NFT under another 600W.


as far as the G13 labs, i agree ive only grow their Blue Venom. but from the one free seed that i was sent ive been able to get countless mothers, and hundreds of clones. yea people do rag on them, but for the most part i think its grower error. because its been rock solid for me. im really interested in their Power Plant, and GigaBud for their yield, and the Purple Haze for the high. oh yea, as far as the high of the Durban, could you go a into detail a little on the high, thanks bro.




PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## da55ad (Oct 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Coming along nicely Hotsauce. Looking A1 man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice harvest


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 14, 2010)

LG and Jig, thanks for the info. Taking a break right now to smoke a little scissor hash. *yum*


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 14, 2010)

WHOOPS missed these post's



Don Gin and Ton said:


> tidy lookin haul there 1bmm! purps looks more purp chopped lol


Well I tell ya Don the outdoor purps from the same mother were purple as fkn barney the dinosour. The indoor dont seen to get that deep hugh like they do outside. Anyways this particular variety of purps sucks. Its got to have been crossed with local scwag for the bulk up factor only it dont bulk up. Just bulks with seeds. Indoor & out. I dont think ill be growing this strain anymore. 



Countryfarmer said:


> I decided to go ahead and harvest the largest of my mexican strain plants. The trimming is driving me nuts. This plant grew some really large sugar leaves and trying to get in there and cut those big sugar leaves out is a process. Anyone have a favorite method of trimming that you care to impart to me that might help?


I agree with Jig. If your using the spring loaded scissors with the pointed tip its pretty easy to get right in there. Only you must take care not to get to speedy with it or youll start snipping off buds. Think surgery style haha. Its a bitch I know. Spent most of the morning trimming. I like a bit of leaf on my bud though. So i dont get super fussy. I do cut the tips off of the small leaves. Those leaves still have good thc on them and me personally i dont mind seeing the smaller leaves hugging the nuggets. Specially when there frosty MMM.

WHodat hahah Lmao. Super cuts Good one.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Do you notice a significant size increase in the lower branches if you take the top and leave the rest? You did a week, I was thinking of doing the same.


No, no noticeable size increase but an increase of trichomes. The smaller buds I left on the plant were super sticky.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> I decided to go ahead and harvest the largest of my mexican strain plants. The trimming is driving me nuts. This plant grew some really large sugar leaves and trying to get in there and cut those big sugar leaves out is a process. Anyone have a favorite method of trimming that you care to impart to me that might help?


Hire my adopted son, he IS edward scissorhands.

It's the part we all can't stand after we discover what it's like to trim several full size girls.


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2010)

i start out with the best of intentions, i want every single leaf gone, i get right in there and snip it off from the stem. about 2-3 hours later i just say fuck it, "cut them so it looks bud shaped" the sugar leaves are always resin coated anyway i suppose. ah the joy of being a stoner


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice masonman, sorry to hear you're disappointed in the purps. I have two grape apes going, hope to get one female, I've never smoked grape or purple anything.

The og x skunk is now jarred, weighed in at forty five grams. Gonna' cut up the sleestack and the LA later. I just got up from another round of sleep and I'm having my morning/evening coffee.

Hotsause and outdoor, nice looking girls, now it's time to watch them fill in and become women.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

I remove fan leaves around week 5-6,when I peak with flower enhancers. I really think it helps with size and trichs. I really dont think it hurt... JMO.
Pic with bud in hand was a side branch.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 14, 2010)

wow! dangledo those are some monster nugs!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Nice masonman, sorry to hear you're disappointed in the purps. I have two grape apes going, hope to get one female, I've never smoked grape or purple anything.
> 
> The og x skunk is now jarred, weighed in at forty five grams. Gonna' cut up the sleestack and the LA later. I just got up from another round of sleep and I'm having my morning/evening coffee.
> 
> Hotsause and outdoor, nice looking girls, now it's time to watch them fill in and become women.


Not dissapointed at all other than the seeds to buds ratio. But thats just the cut im working with. Its really good smoke and tasty aswell. The grape ape is the shizznit. I had an 8th of it from a close bud of mine and it was killer. You will def like that strain Headsup. 



dangledo said:


> I remove fan leaves around week 5-6,when I peak with flower enhancers. I really think it helps with size and trichs. I really dont think it hurt... JMO.
> Pic with bud in hand was a side branch.


Nicepics Dangle what have you going there?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> wow! dangledo those are some monster nugs!


Thank you kind sir. Rep it if you like it. Ill rep you back, right in the kisser. Ooooohh ooooohh.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 14, 2010)

Zen - The high is very Heady but not to overpowering. The thing i seem to remember the most is the Taste but anyway. I would call it at 70 sativa/30 indica im sorry i suck at describing shit

Anyway i got my new T5 today and put it up my babies should be alot happier I LOVE HTG lol i ordered a 2 Bulb t5 and they sent me a 4 Bulb t5  GOTTA LOVE a free upgrade lol


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicepics Dangle what have you going there?[/QUOTE]

They are white russian from serious. And she was farkin serious. Smell Size and Stone. Its really a win win plant. Just pulled my first clones of the WRussian, gonna try a SOG of sort. I can see her as a gram a watter, as long as they stay short. Going with serious' ak47 (original?) and chronic(new mix with ak) very soon. Glad you guys like! I did post before, but was pertaining to the fan leaf discussion, so figured didnt hurt. thanks.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 14, 2010)

lucky you....................


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 14, 2010)

Wuts up 600!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 14, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Nicepics Dangle what have you going there?


They are white russian from serious. And she was farkin serious. Smell Size and Stone. Its really a win win plant. Just pulled my first clones of the WRussian, gonna try a SOG of sort. I can see her as a gram a watter, as long as they stay short. Going with serious' ak47 (original?) and chronic(new mix with ak) very soon. Glad you guys like! I did post before, but was pertaining to the fan leaf discussion, so figured didnt hurt. thanks.[/QUOTE]
How many watts are you using? I know this is club 600 but several people are using multiple 6's, so its hard to get an idea of what something should do under a single 600w on here. Looks like you gave them ladies lots of room for them to get that much growth down below. I myself being new indoors, over did it, and plan on having a different setup next time. I have a white russian. Very nice plant, stayed short, nice side branching, with more room, and if it were closer to the light I could see her looking something like yours. She still has time though. It is a good bit shorter than the rest of my plants so it is farther away from the light than I would want. You have some nice plants there. I like the russians short growth, and many side branches that want to be tops too. Cant wait to try it.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> They are white russian from serious. And she was farkin serious. Smell Size and Stone. Its really a win win plant. Just pulled my first clones of the WRussian, gonna try a SOG of sort. I can see her as a gram a watter, as long as they stay short. Going with serious' ak47 (original?) and chronic(new mix with ak) very soon. Glad you guys like! I did post before, but was pertaining to the fan leaf discussion, so figured didnt hurt. thanks.


 How many watts are you using? I know this is club 600 but several people are using multiple 6's, so its hard to get an idea of what something should do under a single 600w on here. Looks like you gave them ladies lots of room for them to get that much growth down below. I myself being new indoors, over did it, and plan on having a different setup next time. I have a white russian. Very nice plant, stayed short, nice side branching, with more room, and if it were closer to the light I could see her looking something like yours. She still has time though. It is a good bit shorter than the rest of my plants so it is farther away from the light than I would want. You have some nice plants there. I like the russians short growth, and many side branches that want to be tops too. Cant wait to try it.[/QUOTE]

It should be a good one. I know its hear say, but high times-yikes- says outa 150 strains she was #1 at 21% or so thc. Just had to giver a whirl. Im actually running two 400's. I was a tweaner with the 600 and the 1000s. they dont have an 800watt show. The 400 gavitas push 55000 lumens. No hood, less heat, lot closer, i figured.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 14, 2010)

Dangledo.....your signature......is that your own quote or are you quoting someone.......I said almost the same thing to a highschool teacher years ago!!!! Just wondering if it was something I may have heard somewhere and that's why I said it...........It's pretty much the reason I do what I do. That and the love!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Dangledo.....your signature......is that your own quote or are you quoting someone.......I said almost the same thing to a highschool teacher years ago!!!! Just wondering if it was something I may have heard somewhere and that's why I said it...........It's pretty much the reason I do what I do. That and the love!


Benjamin Franklin was the genius behind that quote. You know your good if you are the face of the 100$. Not even a president. Fun facts.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 14, 2010)

I was checking out those gavita bulbs before and they are pricey. Do you think the bulb being half silver allows more light to your plants? I would think it would keep less light from being wasted. I like the idea, just never seen them used before.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

All in all, price paid, with out a hood, comes down to cheaper price, if not even. considering the quality of hood. Im actually a big fan of them, and havent seen these lights used on this site. Pretty even light spread, no visual hot spots. Reflector is closer to source, less distance traveled. Theoretically more light to plants. Not trying to sell them, but these factors just made sense to me. Just point a fan at them, and put your plants as close as 8inches. You can also turn them in the socket, to almost create verticle lighting. Rad if your plants stretched to much. I did this to the white russians that reached to 4'11 in a 5'6 space, couldve been a factor in how large they yielded. Didnt specify, those two in the pics were 13+ oz and the two after close to the same. So in 2 months it was close to 1g a watt.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 14, 2010)

Huh.....gonna look into those.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 14, 2010)

no 1000 huh????


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

If you asked that, I missed it. they also run 600 watts.. Although they arent very broad in spectrum, they make up for it in intensity. I believe they make a halide as well.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 14, 2010)

Some nice looking buds in the 600 club. I have been busy for the past month with work and leisure, but my setup has been rolling perpertually. I have added Jack Herer to the indoor mix because the OD was soooo good. I was introduced to Jeannie Herer (Jack Herers wife) today, I made it quick but let her know I appreciate the help he gave the "movement". She looked like every stereotype of the old hippie chick, and was just as nice.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 14, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Wuts up 600!!!


Love this shot.

I am really not having a good night. Trimming up this bush and not liking what I see at all. Those big fat beautiful colas appear to be more leaf than bud. I trim out a leaf set and find another beneath it. Just unreal. These are going to end up being some airy buds. Oh well.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks man....Like someone said earlier....get all the fan leaves at the stem and then just trim into bud shape....and if it's coated in sugar...leave it!!!


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 14, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Thanks man....Like someone said earlier....get all the fan leaves at the stem and then just trim into bud shape....and if it's coated in sugar...leave it!!!


Yeh, that is basically what I am doing now. Just wild that the buds were so dense and heavy, and when I dig into them it is just layer of leaf over layer of leaf and really airy small actual buds. Weird actually. But the hell with it, I'll just trim the fans and bigger leaves and then sculpt it into a nugget. No idea how the high on this plant is, but I might quick dry a bud tomorrow and give it a go. Just concerned about how it will cure out in regards to taste. But we shall see...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 14, 2010)

Jig, I'm with you, I'm anal about my trim jobs. I even take off as much bud as possible before I can't take any more off the tops which generally leaves me tops that are a couple of inches or so tall. I have yet to trim my LA top or my sleestack top, those look like they will be the biggest of the tops. So far so good, I'll have a total weight tomorrow after I finish the LA top and the whole sleestack. So without the top of the LA and the whole sleestack to go, I'm at 272 grams of finely trimmed bud. Now the real hard part starts, waiting for the cure to finish.

I'm about ready for the cloning to start. I've put the final touches on the cloner, cleaned it up a bit around the rough edges so the plugs fit nice and snug. I have an old computer desk that will just fit my thirty gallon overflow catcher tote that my ten gallon tote will sit in. I have two cfl's for light, two twelve inch air stones for oxygen in the water and six sprinkler heads for the clones to enjoy. I'll close the back off with cardboard and the front I bought a black sheet which I will double to keep the light leakage to a minimum. Tonight after four weeks of at least twenty hours of light each day for the mothers I've turned them back to eighteen hours with six off. Even though my mothers are only four weeks old, I'm topping them this weekend and cutting some of the lower branches also and starting the cloning endeavor. Tomorrow I'll fill the cloner and let it sit overnight to dissipate the chlorine and then ph it to about 5.5 and add a very light dose of tiger bloom. I'm thinking maybe 25ppm in five gallons of water and a little h2o2. Thoughts?


----------



## bajafox (Oct 15, 2010)

Quick question for all you 600 users, have you ever combined your grow with LEDs during flower?

I was planning an HPS/MH combo for my next set up but now contemplating an HPS/LED combo instead to avoid having to buy a ballast, hood, fan and bulb for the 400w mh setup. It will be for supplemental only


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Quick question for all you 600 users, have you ever combined your grow with LEDs during flower?
> 
> I was planning an HPS/MH combo for my next set up but now contemplating an HPS/LED combo instead to avoid having to buy a ballast, hood, fan and bulb for the 400w mh setup. It will be for supplemental only


I ran some LED strips round the bottom of my grow for underneath the canopy. This was when I was horizontal with a 400 though. I think it just made me feel happier that there was some light penetration down there, as I had so many plants crammed into my small cab at the time. Not sure if it done anything to improve as I had always ran the set up with those lights on. Give it a go and let us know!

Hey Country, I am fearing the same thing will happen when I trim up my outdoor as well...probably going to make a start this weekend as the weather has started to trun shitty again.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Install it in your exhaust duct and you'll be fine. That way you and your plants get zero exposure and it gets to work on lots of stink.


thanks man im going to have to figure a way of putting it into the duct its going to be tricky i can tell, i use 5" i might make a makeshift box to fit two ends of duct to.



1badmasonman said:


> Donny Yes i have an ozone generator. It does work to kill the smell. It can also kill you in high concentrations, Such as opening up the grow room and getting a waft of O3 in the face. I have since been looking into an inline ozone burner that way the smell in the ducting gets the dose of ozone before exiting the house as clean non skunk smelling air.
> The thing about portable ozone gens is it will casue lung irritation. First sign is a persistant cough. Then you know its on to high. Just a word of caution


thanks man yeah im more than a little concerned cos my girl has bad asthma tho if its being pumped outside it shouldnt be a prob. 

on the plus side i think the smell is more to do with a leak in the duct, as a pal pointed out if i can smell the air fresheners and stuff aswell as the pot then the airflow is coming through somewhere other than the can filter.

awesome stuff dangledo i love serious seeds they are trully great breeders


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Quick question for all you 600 users, have you ever combined your grow with LEDs during flower?
> 
> I was planning an HPS/MH combo for my next set up but now contemplating an HPS/LED combo instead to avoid having to buy a ballast, hood, fan and bulb for the 400w mh setup. It will be for supplemental only


To answer the question, no. However I have seen t5's hung horizontally to supplement two six hundreds and they do indeed help the lower buds fill out. If you're interested I can direct you to a site that has industrial high bay t5's. They use electronic ballasts and for a four tube fixture it's like a hundred and ten bucks but you have to buy the lamps and wire a cord into the light. Even with that it's still way cheaper than a so called grow light. A four tube puts out 20k lumens. A six tube t5 has two ballasts in it and gets rather warm, it would be better to buy two four tubers than one six. You'll still have two ballasts but you'll also have an additional ten thousand lumens and you can put a t5 within inches of your plants. I would look at the price comparison before I jumped in and bought led's.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2010)

Bajafox, here are a couple of pics of my t5. Four foot, four tube 54watt per tube for twenty thousand lumens. I'm using it for my mother plants and once the clones root I'll also veg them in the tent with the mothers before putting them into flower.

The light is something like seven inches tall, the one pic is of the access door to the ballast, as you can see I have a small fan blowing across the ballast area and the open end is where I wired a cord into the fixture. I'm burning two 6500k and two 4100k lamps in the fixture.

The girls are a bit droopy, they haven't finished their morning drink.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 15, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Yeh, that is basically what I am doing now. Just wild that the buds were so dense and heavy, and when I dig into them it is just layer of leaf over layer of leaf and really airy small actual buds. Weird actually. But the hell with it, I'll just trim the fans and bigger leaves and then sculpt it into a nugget. No idea how the high on this plant is, but I might quick dry a bud tomorrow and give it a go. Just concerned about how it will cure out in regards to taste. But we shall see...


I had the same thing with my outdoor crop. They looked like huge colas until i started trimming. Out of 7 plants i got about a pound of bud. For some reason you get more leaves outside than in. Weird. 

Another method that ive found works well, especially with outdoor bud as its not nearly as sticky as indoor. Just chop the whole plant pluck the large fan leaves and let it dry whole. Once it has had a few days or a week the leaves will actually kinda shrink wrap your buds and it makes for an easier trim, Although you will have some leaf in there but by looking you can hardly tell. Try it it works. 



Heads Up said:


> Jig, I'm with you, I'm anal about my trim jobs. I even take off as much bud as possible before I can't take any more off the tops which generally leaves me tops that are a couple of inches or so tall. I have yet to trim my LA top or my sleestack top, those look like they will be the biggest of the tops. So far so good, I'll have a total weight tomorrow after I finish the LA top and the whole sleestack. So without the top of the LA and the whole sleestack to go, I'm at 272 grams of finely trimmed bud. Now the real hard part starts, waiting for the cure to finish.
> 
> I'm about ready for the cloning to start. I've put the final touches on the cloner, cleaned it up a bit around the rough edges so the plugs fit nice and snug. I have an old computer desk that will just fit my thirty gallon overflow catcher tote that my ten gallon tote will sit in. I have two cfl's for light, two twelve inch air stones for oxygen in the water and six sprinkler heads for the clones to enjoy. I'll close the back off with cardboard and the front I bought a black sheet which I will double to keep the light leakage to a minimum. Tonight after four weeks of at least twenty hours of light each day for the mothers I've turned them back to eighteen hours with six off. Even though my mothers are only four weeks old, I'm topping them this weekend and cutting some of the lower branches also and starting the cloning endeavor. Tomorrow I'll fill the cloner and let it sit overnight to dissipate the chlorine and then ph it to about 5.5 and add a very light dose of tiger bloom. I'm thinking maybe 25ppm in five gallons of water and a little h2o2. Thoughts?


Sounds like a winner Headsup. I just fired up my cloner again the other day and i think i may need a bit of nutes in it. Ive got some Tiger bloom. Might give it a go. Id be caeful with the H2O2. Ive heard its benificial but can also actually casue root burn in some instances. Not really sure. Will have to look into that one a lil closer.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

On the subect of outdoor, it's pissin with rain here today, my girls got a proper good drenching. Was checking them out whilst smoking some fine outdoor Headband that I chopped early...very nice indeed....even with the leafyness, they are still dank as well haha, but I just don't know what sort of harvest I will get, I mean the branches are all 4 foot long, but the colas are just at the top of th branch, and the lower bud sites are super lime green and well, not really looking like they will be use for much more than a bubble run. I'll get some pics up of them so you can let me know what you think...courtsey of the big 600 in the sky! or not so big in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

Come on week 8 and 9!.....


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

The Cali Orange X Headband. These colas are solid, nice and hard, sticky as hell.
The top cola


More solid colas on the Cali O x HB.

And more


Now check these out, just not sure what they are gonna dry up like, nuffink me tinks...



This is the top cola from Oscar, 1BMM, you said the outdoor wasn't as sticky as indoor, this stuff seriously makes your fingers stick together....i was pretty surprised at that to be honest. The ones I use to grow at my windows in my old house never got as sticky! Guess it's the genetics.


More bud rot, I decided whilst I was out there that Oscar is getting chopped...



So that's it. It seems a shame to chop the Cali O x HB early after 5 months of growing so I am going tot ry and let that go a bit longer. Oscar is just so fukin sticky and dank that the but rot is just going to get too bad to try and let her go further. The Oscar clones I have got going in the cabinet are looking great!

Any comments welcome

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Come on week 8 and 9!.....


Know how you are feeling Outdoor, it'll be here sooner than you think bru.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

Your outdoor stuff should be sticky as a mo fo. When trimming white rhino from outdoors look to have to scrape your scissors off every couple of minutes, mmmmm scissor hash... finger hash.... Damn I wish I had some outdoor girls this year!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Know how you are feeling Outdoor, it'll be here sooner than you think bru.


 Yeah I know, the weeks are kind of flying by. The veg time seemed to take forever though. Hell the hard wait is still to come, dry, jar up, air out from time to time, wait.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

bump since it was the last post of the page.....


DST said:


> The Cali Orange X Headband. These colas are solid, nice and hard, sticky as hell.
> The top cola
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there supposed to be pics there DST? You say check these out and theres nothing to check out.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2010)

RIU is having some problems, your pictures did not show up.

Also, your vertical grow has been deleted from _my rollitup_ and it won't allow 
me to subscribe or re-subscribe. wtf is going on?



cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

I had trouble getting on here for a little while yesterday...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 15, 2010)

I stand corrected those are some frosty ladies DST. I think maybe it was just that strain i was growing that didn't get sticky, well not really anyways haha. Looking awesome bru. Peace 1BMM


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 15, 2010)

as far as the G13 labs, i agree ive only grow their Blue Venom. but from the one free seed that i was sent ive been able to get countless mothers, and hundreds of clones. yea people do rag on them, but for the most part i think its grower error. because its been rock solid for me. im really interested in their Power Plant, and GigaBud for their yield, and the Purple Haze for the high. oh yea, as far as the high of the Durban, could you go a into detail a little on the high, thanks bro.

The high from the Durban creeps up nice and strong you think your gonna get smashed up and sat down instead it's quite racy, after smoking it i don't shut up if I'm in work i start ripping the piss out of people and laughing or telling jokes it's really giggly shit definitely more of a high than a stone, i smoke 100% indica and I'm sat down and can't be arsed, another thing with the Durban is if i smoke it before bed when i wake up i don't feel groggy when i wake like when i smoke indica, sativas are definitely a clear buzz


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

eh, sorry guys, hold on that';s my fault not riu.....

EDIT: Okay, should be sorted, I changed my pic album to private and for some reason that obviously negates people being able to see your pics that you are not friends with...(and I mean RIU friends thing, not the 600)


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 15, 2010)

DST- those outdoor girls look real healthy and happy. also got some big colas on that cross you got going! those lower light green buds still look pretty decent so i wouldnt jump to the conclusion of using them only for hash. but im sure youll get plenty of other danks off oscar and the main colas to supplement the amount that will be used for hash. cant wait to see those girls hanging!


----------



## lefreq (Oct 15, 2010)

boys its getting quite cold my ends these past few days and my bitches are currently residing in my loft im on 12/12 which is on 10 till 10 at night jus cause its cheaper, but helping out with the cold nights also. there all fine at the mo i just dont want them to get 2 cold i cant fit a heater in there as its pretty packed with plants do you think turning my exhaust fan down a lil on the dimmer will bring temps up a bit??

any ideas would be appreciated like i said there fine at the mo but prevention is better than cure eh


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks bru, also glad you can see the pics now. Will show all when it has been done...I am not looking forward to the trimming!


littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- those outdoor girls look real healthy and happy. also got some big colas on that cross you got going! those lower light green buds still look pretty decent so i wouldnt jump to the conclusion of using them only for hash. but im sure youll get plenty of other danks off oscar and the main colas to supplement the amount that will be used for hash. cant wait to see those girls hanging!


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

lefreq said:


> boys its getting quite cold my ends these past few days and my bitches are currently residing in my loft im on 12/12 which is on 10 till 10 at night jus cause its cheaper, but helping out with the cold nights also. there all fine at the mo i just dont want them to get 2 cold i cant fit a heater in there as its pretty packed with plants do you think turning my exhaust fan down a lil on the dimmer will bring temps up a bit??
> 
> any ideas would be appreciated like i said there fine at the mo but prevention is better than cure eh


Do you need the temps higher when the lights are on or off? What are your temps? I would imagine turning your fan down will make it warmer. I have a fan that has a heater and a thermostat etc for my greenhouse. Doesn't take up much room at all.....or insulate the roof more......or I heard of someone who ran a green bulb I think, or was it a bulb with a cover on (and that was lights off) to increase temps.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 15, 2010)

lefreq said:


> boys its getting quite cold my ends these past few days and my bitches are currently residing in my loft im on 12/12 which is on 10 till 10 at night jus cause its cheaper, but helping out with the cold nights also. there all fine at the mo i just dont want them to get 2 cold i cant fit a heater in there as its pretty packed with plants do you think turning my exhaust fan down a lil on the dimmer will bring temps up a bit??
> 
> any ideas would be appreciated like i said there fine at the mo but prevention is better than cure eh


You can put your exhaust fan on a thermostatic switch. When the temps hit your preset temp the exhaust fan kicks on until the temps drop. I have heater and cooler switches....and I love them.


----------



## lefreq (Oct 15, 2010)

its pretty much hovering between 15 and 20 15 being the daytime(our daytime plants nightime), im going to board and insulate the roof before i start next grow in december but cant really do it with a full tent up there.

ive seen someone do that before a lightwith a green filter on it apparently plants dont respond to green spectrum but im no labrat so no idea in the logic,

im a bit hesitant in putting a heater in my loft just incase it starts a fire or some crazy shit lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

G13 labs white widow is a nice plant, had one outdoors last year, it got destroyed my hail, had two tiny leaves and the start of 2 branches just sticking off the stem. It was in the woods and not getting much light. I left it, the branches grew to little twigs, I clipped them off, gave them to someone to clone, and they turned out great, dense buds, sweet and kind of spicey smell, great buzz, helped my nausea. So all in all Id give the one g13 labs strain ive tried, a 7/10. Or a B, however scale you want to use. Potency would have to be higher to get a better grade. I think that may have been due to the grower though, they were taken a bit early.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2010)

Will miracles never cease? My ex partner finally called me last night. We talked for about an hour and things went rather well. He's coming down tonight to pick up his twenty one grams, the same twenty one I got from his last grow. He says he's expecting two pounds from his six sativas. He has three red diesel and three acapulco gold going. I haven't seen them but I think a two pound estimate is a pipe dream...but then again every grow of his is his biggest and best...even when he gets forty two grams from twelve plants. Hopefully we can get a few things straightened out and we can at least trade ounces, ounce for ounce. No more splitting harvests for me. I'll post up a total weight tonight after I chop the LA top and the sleestack. I'm thinking somewhere around eleven or twelve ounces from six plants grown in two gallon containers.

It's off to the wally world again today. I forgot a few things yesterday and want to pick up a few gallons of RO water for the cloner. Offhand does anyone know what the general ph is of RO water?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2010)

lefreq, if you have the dollars and the electricity, look into one of those oil filled radiators. It looks just like an old steam radiator but it's filled with some kind of di-electric oil or some such stuff. I have two of them for winter. The nicer ones have thermostats and timers on them. They give off a nice even heat and you can set it at any temp you desire.


----------



## streets (Oct 15, 2010)

since I'm using multiple 600 watters can I be apart of the group??


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 15, 2010)

the end of the week 600 club love! week 6 ends, week 7 begins!


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

Casey jones, deep psycho and red diesel.
















unfortunatly theses were grown under a 400w lol


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2010)

streets, put simply, yes and welcome to the six hundred. More than a few of us have more than one light. The more the merrier.


----------



## lefreq (Oct 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> lefreq, if you have the dollars and the electricity, look into one of those oil filled radiators. It looks just like an old steam radiator but it's filled with some kind of di-electric oil or some such stuff. I have two of them for winter. The nicer ones have thermostats and timers on them. They give off a nice even heat and you can set it at any temp you desire.


i have one of those but dont have the floor space to fit it in the tent.....i dont know if they d a smaller one than i have ill have a look now


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> Casey jones, deep psycho and red diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice is that Barney Farms Red Dragon? I been thinking of getting some more seeds But im waiting for the Monday Promo anybody check it out Dina Dem sending out 5 fem seeds free


----------



## lefreq (Oct 15, 2010)

haha not plant related but just had to show you boys this lmfao


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

barneys farm red diesel yeah, its a bit of a monsta monsta monsta


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2010)

lefreq said:


> i have one of those but dont have the floor space to fit it in the tent.....i dont know if they d a smaller one than i have ill have a look now


You don't have to heat the tent, just the air around it-i.e. put the heater in the attic
near the tent.


cof


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 15, 2010)

lefreq said:


> haha not plant related but just had to show you boys this lmfao
> View attachment 1214348


Bro..... what the fuck is that? LOL....i wonder if it works correctly...


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 15, 2010)

Really, WTF? 
I can hear it now," So do you want the big one or the little one tonight honey?" LOL


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

lefreq said:


> haha not plant related but just had to show you boys this lmfao
> View attachment 1214348


bet he feels too cocky in the mornings lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr West

I wanted to compliment you on the red diesel, she looks very savory 
and dripping with goodness. If she smokes as well as she looks, then hang
on for the ride.


cof


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Really, WTF?
> I can hear it now," So do you want the big one or the little one tonight honey?" LOL



thats funny... LOL


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Mr West
> 
> I wanted to compliment you on the red diesel, she looks very savory
> and dripping with goodness. If she smokes as well as she looks, then hang
> ...


yeah its been a single seed hanging round in my seed draw for over a year, wished id taken a cut or two now lol, she smells fantasticly sweet and sour citrusy fuley but over all potant. Its hard to pik a fave out of them three the casey jones smells bomb aswell as the deep psycho, a proppa head stash tent lol. There is a just in pinapple chunk in there at min with cal dif im trying to fix


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 15, 2010)

he could do both holes at the same time, if she wanted it or not lmfao


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 15, 2010)

All I have to say is "wow"...lefreq that's just wrong.....but if that's what you're into...LOL

HeadsUp.....R/O water should be 0 or damn near 0.....last time I used R/O was in Florida....From the machines infront of Publix....Out of the one I used I never saw over 30ppm...but from the same machine at an earlier time I couldn't even get the PPM pen to register so I would have to say it was 0.

Now lets see some pics....unless it's from Lefreqs fetish vault......LMAO







Seedism BLZ BUD at the end of week 9....Finally time...gonna harvest 3 this weekend then let the last one go another week...she was a little more sativa....6:00PM central time listen very closely....you might be able to hear my 3 little sluts screaming!!!


----------



## lefreq (Oct 15, 2010)

hahahaha what a cock eh boys made me LOL when i saw it



curious old fart said:


> You don't have to heat the tent, just the air around it-i.e. put the heater in the attic
> near the tent.
> 
> 
> cof


i have alot of small air traffic over my house daily i couldnt risk heating my whole loft flir helicopter would see it a mile off im in an old victorian terrace my roof would be the only red one in a row of 12 lol id get busted in a day prob


----------



## lefreq (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG LMFAO this what happens when a man fucks a pig LOLZ


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 15, 2010)

lefreq said:


> OMG LMFAO this what happens when a man fucks a pig LOLZ
> View attachment 1214534


bro what is that? 

whats the real story behind that pic?


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2010)

photo shop


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 15, 2010)

ghb said:


> photo shop


actually i just looked it up and its real. its just a deformed piglet.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 15, 2010)

looked it up on what?..looks photoshoped for sure!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Will miracles never cease? My ex partner finally called me last night. We talked for about an hour and things went rather well. He's coming down tonight to pick up his twenty one grams, the same twenty one I got from his last grow. He says he's expecting two pounds from his six sativas. He has three red diesel and three acapulco gold going. I haven't seen them but I think a two pound estimate is a pipe dream...but then again every grow of his is his biggest and best...even when he gets forty two grams from twelve plants. Hopefully we can get a few things straightened out and we can at least trade ounces, ounce for ounce. No more splitting harvests for me. I'll post up a total weight tonight after I chop the LA top and the sleestack. I'm thinking somewhere around eleven or twelve ounces from six plants grown in two gallon containers.
> 
> It's off to the wally world again today. I forgot a few things yesterday and want to pick up a few gallons of RO water for the cloner. Offhand does anyone know what the general ph is of RO water?


Sounds labout right Headsup. 1 1/2 - 2 oz per plant seems to be the average for me aswell. 



streets said:


> since I'm using multiple 600 watters can I be apart of the group??


Indeed show them bad boys off. 



lefreq said:


> haha not plant related but just had to show you boys this lmfao
> View attachment 1214348


Hmm wonder what head hes thinking with today haha. 



GNOME GROWN said:


> looked it up on what?..looks photoshoped for sure!


 Yikes if thats real..... Thats really fuct up. However sick it is people get busted for that type of shit lol. Some fuck wad got caught fucking cows on an amish farm out my way. Fucking weird people. 

Hydro lab almost ready and good god do the lil dogs smell already. Headbands getting a deisel aroma going. I can see a huge carbon filter needed over here soon. Pics when i get a minute. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 15, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> looked it up on what?..looks photoshoped for sure!


google - half pig half humen - then you can read about it.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

found this far more disturbing lol
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article3663033.ece


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> found this far more disturbing lol
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article3663033.ece



You did? I thought it was a fantastic scientific advance. If this process remains successful it could remove the need for human female egg donors in stem cell research. Hell, it looks to even be able to get past the whole anti-abortion, right-to-life groups' objections to stem cell research here in the states.

I do think it is funny that the Roman Catholic Church is standing in the way of this progress calling it of "frankenstein proportions" when the alternative is to continue with current stem cell research paths which they oppose, or to simply scrap this entire line of medical research. I guess they want the latter. Which is really, really sad when you consider how many human lives could be saved.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 15, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Yikes if thats real..... Thats really fuct up. However sick it is people get busted for that type of shit lol. Some fuck wad got caught fucking cows on an amish farm out my way. Fucking weird people.


I had a friend who was doing crop picking work when she was younger and they caught a guy who had come with their group screwing a cat. Killed the cat. She was amazed that some dude would catch and screw a cat, and manage to actually screw it to death. I'm amazed the cat didn't manage to eat his dick.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2010)

Extrema at day 56 of 12/12. She's so top heavy that the cola's keep
falling over onto other plants, hence the perlite in the close-ups.


View attachment 1214863View attachment 1214861View attachment 1214862


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking gooey cof. they look temting. lol i use those same bamboo rods.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey all i was just thinking about this site and what in the fuck do the rep points amount to. I understand the pat on the back thing but why is it like a game or status thing? Whats to gain. lol. A facebook tactic type thingy? Curious. I know it really gets the new peeps to the site amped up. Duh there we go haha.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 15, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey all i was just thinking about this site and what in the fuck do the rep points amount to. I understand the pat on the back thing but why is it like a game or status thing? Whats to gain. lol. A facebook tactic type thingy? Curious. I know it really gets the new peeps to the site amped up. Duh there we go haha.


I would give this rep but I "must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 1badmasonman again". 

It would have been a whole lot funnier if I could have given you rep, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking gooey cof. they look temting. lol i use those same bamboo rods.


Thank you.

You would think I would tie them so that they wouldn't fall over,
but nooooooooo.

This strain is an eight week wonder with first quality smoking gear. A truly 2-hit wonder to show you all of her charms, which pick you up and soar like a sativa
for a good 2 to 30 hours with a smooth taste that will expand to hurt if you're not careful. She has captured me with her appeal and is a permanent part of my garden.

Don't ask what she taste like cured, she's never lasted that long.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You would think I would tie them so that they wouldn't fall over,
> but nooooooooo.
> ...



Damn you to eternal hell you old fart. I wish you would stop writing those kinds of reviews, you cost me money and now I have extrema fever on the brain and the beans staring at me through the drawer they're in with that 'grow me daddy' look on their faces. The problem is I also have a few of the other strains you've recommended looking at me the same way.

My og18 x skunk clone is closing in on the end of week five. The white widows, grape apes, trainwrecks and Puff my dog have all been under 12/12 for a week. They're all just over three weeks old so I don't expect to be able to determine sex for at least several more days. Tomorrow evening my mother will attempt to become mothers. They are just over four weeks. The tops I'm going to use rooting powder and rapid rooters. The cuttings I take from the bottoms of the plants I'm going to put into the cloner with a very low dose of tiger bloom, a couple of drops of superthive and a couple ml of hygrozyme. I've read it's harder to clone tops than the bottom branches and that is why I've decided with the cloning powder for them. Again this is all new so any help would be appreciated...like what should the ph be of the water in the cloner?

cof, I just hope I live long enough to grow out all the strains I have. I'm looking for a good stone to the bone evening smoke and thanks to you and your input, I'm sure I'll find it in the selection of beans I now have.

And for the final total minus a few grams from samples, three hundred nineteen grams in jars curing.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 15, 2010)

One down...three to go!!! Got started later than I thought...doin' some painting in the kitchen. Here's some pics.












Hah...this is just one plant!!!Looks like it's gonna be a heavyweight match this time!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn that looks good Endless. Top notch. HEavyweight match for sure. WOW.

Sorry for not responding to the ohter bud pics. Yalls look good as hell too. What a group of growers we have here. Grade A buds galore.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 15, 2010)

haha hell yea endcycle, your pics do look similar... very nice looking end result...

well, may as well post my macro shots here as well, had to tie all the buds up as they were too heavy and go limp... my dad referred to them as john holmes buds... XD

full grow journal on these.. they smell like ruby red grapefruit, and halloween will be a day after 8 week mark from flip... 600w dwc in cooler w/dyna-gro nutes, an nirvana, cannazyme, hygrozyme, rhizotonic...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 15, 2010)

Fk yeah...Feel free to post as much as you want defcomexperiment.......pretty easygoing crowd we have here at the 600!!!! Doesn't matter what wattage you're runnin....LOOKING DAMN GOOD PEEPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn!
Defcom: Nice pics, looks like it'll be a nice harvest.

Endlscycle: Those look really nice, heavy too...

I also use the same bamboo rods,lol. Popular stuff I guess.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks! i try to stay religious about updating my journal, life is busy as shit for me sometimes with work, growing, full time school, etc... though work is slowing down a bit for me now, but growing is gonna pick up considerably... adding two more lights in december...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 16, 2010)

Just hooked my new Co2 controller up, and it looks like my room sits around 500 ppms w/o the tank. Its not air tight so im not sure how much Co2 will be used, Im just hoping its not more than 1 tank a week. I have a supply of C02 from a local restaurant, but its a pain lugging those tanks in an out of my tight grow space.



Pic 1-Day 34 12/12
OG, Platinum OG, J1, and ALOT of Banana OG.
Pic 2-Day 1 12/12
OG, Platinum OG, and a single Pinapple Express
Pic 3-Day 34 again
Banana OG on the bottom 2 tiers
Pic 4-My new Co2 controller.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 16, 2010)

nice co2 controller, i was checking it out, and some of the other stuff from sentinel when they had a vendor booth at my local hydrostore...


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow guys, thanks for making this the best thread ever. You lot are killing it with the MaryJ!!! All I can say is, Strictly, no one will ever know how cool the inside of a vertical is until they done it themselves, photo's just don't do them justice!

Not sure about the sausage fest though, hahaha.

Have a good weekend guys. And 1BMM, this is what the rep system is about. This link explains it all (you need a good 28 minutes to watch it though, very informative!)
http://www.bannerblog.com.au/news/20..._is_a_game.php

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Wow guys, thanks for making this the best thread ever. You lot are killing it with the MaryJ!!! All I can say is, Strictly, no one will ever know how cool the inside of a vertical is until they done it themselves, photo's just don't do them justice!
> 
> Not sure about the sausage fest though, hahaha.
> 
> ...


Not Found

The requested URL /news/20..._is_a_game.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


Link dont work lol.. Maybe you suold t=do t'shirts and hoodies and caps with Club 600 on em Id buy a set forsure and maybe something for the ladies lol thong with a roger onit lmao. morning everybody peeps, them trics look fantastic. Yeah to the untrained eye that looks like a hot place but the green on the plants tell a difrent story lol. The 600 is killing it hands down.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2010)

DST and darth, thanks for the rep. Im trying to hit you back, but gotta spread more of the rep love.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 16, 2010)

Bud porn GALORE today. Awesome shots peeps. 

Mr West LMAO 600 thongs for the ladies aaaa hahahaa. Lil Rogers on em ah hahaha. Funny shit. That would be cool. 

Off to work peace 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2010)

... Maybe you suold t=do t'shirts and hoodies and caps with Club 600 on em Id buy a set forsure and maybe something for the ladies lol thong with a roger onit lmao. The 600 is killing it hands down.[/QUOTE]

I think you might be on to something.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 16, 2010)

Hah....I know a place that will do 50 shirts for $200.....that's pretty cheap......"We could be Millionaires"....LMAO


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 16, 2010)

P.S........Only one plant down and the house reeks like Cheech and Chong were here all night....Ahhhh...the sweet smell of sensi!!!!!!!!........My girl goes....."Maybe we should open some windows"......hah......not a good idea.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> P.S........Only one plant down and the house reeks like Cheech and Chong were here all night....Ahhhh...the sweet smell of sensi!!!!!!!!........My girl goes....."Maybe we should open some windows"......hah......not a good idea.


That's how my house gets when I harvest a decent plant or two, and I trim in the garage, lol.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 16, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> P.S........Only one plant down and the house reeks like Cheech and Chong were here all night....Ahhhh...the sweet smell of sensi!!!!!!!!........My girl goes....."Maybe we should open some windows"......hah......not a good idea.


 I would have replied, "yeah, lets stick a fan in the window too, so it will draw the smell out faster...", sometimes they just dont think of things like that.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 16, 2010)

DST-Your right. pictures just dont do it justice. When you stand in the middle of the two ocotagons You are surrounded by a waterfall of weed...beautiful. I have an issue shooting pics with those damn HPS lights on. I needed to find some filters or something to bring out the greens in the images.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 16, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> P.S........Only one plant down and the house reeks like Cheech and Chong were here all night....Ahhhh...the sweet smell of sensi!!!!!!!!........My girl goes....."Maybe we should open some windows"......hah......not a good idea.


man, I get paranoid even being able to smell it within the house when I'm trimming in my living room (I'm in an urban area). So, what I do is I fill up a 5 gallon bucket halfway with water and a few tablespoons of ONA Liquid. I drop in an airstone and have a fan right next to it so that the air neutralizer can do its magic. Is that overkill??


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 16, 2010)

endls- is that the harvest from the scrog? looks like its going to be a really heavy harvest if the other ones are that same size!


----------



## Jamexican (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally finished my spring grow overall was successful had some problems with heat and nutes, but overall successs!! The querkle was weak, because lack of experience growing it, but I learned and now they look 500% better. The afghan Widow is some awesome smoke only got an ounce and a half off two plants. The budz turned almost black and taste of spicy chocolate!!!! I only got one good seed off this plant, but it is a definite keeper!!. The blue Cheese Basically took over the whole garden again because of lack of experience, but the budz were frosty blue and tasted like berries, killer smoke mainly a head high. What I have going on now is the clones that I took from the last grow, but I trained them, so they could be specifically placed in the cabinet with what I learned from the last grow. 
I am planning on doing a soil grow for my next run in the same cabinet with 7 gallon bags and some super soil. Also getting a new bulb a must been usin this one for 2 cycles now. I ordered some pebbles from the Attitude for this soil grow, I searched the lists for all the strains and came up with this mixture:
DNA Genetics- Chocolope Feminized 
100% Sativa O.G. Chocolate Thai X Cannalopehaze 

Reserva Privada- OG Kush #18 Feminized 
Indica/Sativa Chem Dawg with the OG Chem 

Serious Seeds- White Russian Feminized 
Indica AK47 x White Widow

World of Seeds- Afghan Kush Special Feminized 
Indica Pure Afghan Kush

TGA Subcool Seeds- Jack The Ripper Regular 
Sativa Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA

TH Seeds- MK Ultra Wreck Feminized 
Indica/Sativa G13 x OG Kush x Trainwreck

UFO Freebies
Reserva Privada- Kandy Kush Feminized 
Mostly Indica OG Kush x Trainwreck 

G 13 Labs- Pineapple Express Feminised 
Indica/Sativa Many Rumors', No one actually knows for sure

DNA Genetics- Rocklock Feminized 
Indica Warlock x Rockstar
What can I say I am uber excited to start this grow already. The super Soil has been baking for about three weeks now it will be good n ready when the time comes. I am using light warrior to start off the seedz. All I can do now is wait happy sokin to everyone have a great day


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Jamexican, welcome and thanks for posting your pics.

I am liking the looks of the afghan widow. I smoked an afghan widow about 15 years ago that was the fekking bomb!! Never seen any decent equivalents though, but she looks real nice.

Did you cut the cheese? Looks like it could have gone a bit more, but looks like you have reached your height there. 

Endlscycle, hope the trim is going well....looks like I'll need to get started on some tomorrow. Got a busy day. 

Westy, let me check that link mate, will get back to you on it.

So 600 thongs, is that what you want?...I do like me lady in a thong, perhaps I could get her to design Roger getting up to shenanigins of some sort down there........mmmn, the possibilities are endless eh 


Jamexican said:


> Finally finished my spring grow overall was successful had some problems with heat and nutes, but overall successs!! The querkle was weak, because lack of experience growing it, but I learned and now they look 500% better. The afghan Widow is some awesome smoke only got an ounce and a half off two plants. The budz turned almost black and taste of spicy chocolate!!!! I only got one good seed off this plant, but it is a definite keeper!!. The blue Cheese Basically took over the whole garden again because of lack of experience, but the budz were frosty blue and tasted like berries, killer smoke mainly a head high. What I have going on now is the clones that I took from the last grow, but I trained them, so they could be specifically placed in the cabinet with what I learned from the last grow.
> I am planning on doing a soil grow for my next run in the same cabinet with 7 gallon bags and some super soil. Also getting a new bulb a must been usin this one for 2 cycles now. I ordered some pebbles from the Attitude for this soil grow, I searched the lists for all the strains and came up with this mixture:
> DNA Genetics- Chocolope Feminized
> 100% Sativa O.G. Chocolate Thai X Cannalopehaze
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 16, 2010)

I think my DOG is sick i have some water handy im going to flush my Dog and Querkle. 
Im thinking its Mag Def correct me if im wrong















My Iced Grapefruits lookings Really Good






Flowering Girls

Blueberry Dwarf at 45 Days










Road Runner





Purple Urkle Stretching like hell


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

I would of said mag diff too but i could be wrong, init 1 teaspoon of epsom salts to 1litre of water to fix?


----------



## bender420 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yo yo yo, how all all my ol 600 pals. Long time no talk guys. I haven't been around that much, been very busy with school and work. Anyhow my personal garden is going well. Here are some snaps for day 58 I took last night.


----------



## streets (Oct 16, 2010)

thank you for the rep, its greatly appreciated and im glad to say that this thread has some awesome pictures!! just to let ya know im about to harvest in a week or so  ill post pics and smoke report! 
week 8:





week 6:


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> I would of said mag diff too but i could be wrong, init 1 teaspoon of epsom salts to 1litre of water to fix?


Can i buy regular Epson salt or does it have to be a special plant kind


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 16, 2010)

Went to the site and someone had ripped half of one plant and the top two colas on the other. I harvested what was left, which was more than what they took. Still pissed though.


----------



## streets (Oct 16, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Went to the site and someone had ripped half of one plant and the top two colas on the other. I harvested what was left, which was more than what they took. Still pissed though.


shitttty!!!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Yo yo yo, how all all my ol 600 pals. Long time no talk guys. I haven't been around that much, been very busy with school and work. Anyhow my personal garden is going well. Here are some snaps for day 58 I took last night.


 Looking good ,some sweet sounding names there cant even imagine what they taste like..keep uo the good work..



streets said:


> thank you for the rep, its greatly appreciated and im glad to say that this thread has some awesome pictures!! just to let ya know im about to harvest in a week or so  ill post pics and smoke report!
> week 8:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..Yeah seems like nothing but porn .. 



Hotsause said:


> Can i buy regular Epson salt or does it have to be a special plant kind


Yep i use a local chemists brand.

Congrats to all those that have harvested recently , seems like a lot came down all at the same time.. ....
Dog pics looking good , i like the roll call pics..


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 16, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Can i buy regular Epson salt or does it have to be a special plant kind


any epsom salt will work, i didnt know that and bought epsom salt for 8 bucks and then relized its the same shit they sell at wally world for 2 bucks


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 16, 2010)

*Wk 4 veg/flower*



Have just finished taking cutts off the super silver haze, may leave it in room and see what it yeilds. Everything else is looking fine ,the mutant plant is looking normal now after a light trim even bushier that my fisrt go.
One of my airpumps broke in the tent dont know how long they were in the water for with no air,sorted it now cant see any problems.I have moved the 4 20ltr bubbs into my other tent with a 600w cooltube and set up alittle cupboard for my cutts.
 


Heres some of the cuts, had to use some coloured toothpicks so i know which ones are which..Arjans Strwb Haze is lookin dead..​


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Went to the site and someone had ripped half of one plant and the top two colas on the other. I harvested what was left, which was more than what they took. Still pissed though.


Are deer prevalent in your area?. Several years ago I lost a nice outdoor grow to them just
as they were finally ready to harvest.


cof


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 16, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Are deer prevalent in your area?. Several years ago I lost a nice outdoor grow to them just
> as they were finally ready to harvest.
> 
> 
> cof


 What happens to the deer after they eat bud? they get high ... That would be a funny sight..


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 16, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Are deer prevalent in your area?. Several years ago I lost a nice outdoor grow to them just
> as they were finally ready to harvest.
> 
> 
> cof


It was a ripper. They cut the plant with a knife. I had some deer problems throughout the grow, so between the deer and the rippers I lost 12-18 ounces. Sucks, but could have been worse. They could have taken it all.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 16, 2010)

Country, now that is really strange, why not just chop the whole plant? You have the classic is the glass half empty or half full situation, I would be furious...but thankful that it wasn't all disappeared. It's still a bummer.

Amazing bud porn guys, what a great display of sexy women, quite the variety.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 16, 2010)

To be honest, if they were about ready, say in october, its more than likely your plants were not eaten by deer, deer dont eat very much during the rut (their mating season.) They eat a lot before and right after. Someone probably just took your shit in a hurry. I have had deer eat shit in veg, but never when they were flowering. They tend to stick to what is naturally available. Even if you are going to set up a food plot when hunting, you want to use things locally available, just you make them more readily available than what they naturally are. Its in their nature to go to what they know. Unless the deer around there are used to eating cannabis, its unlikely they ate it when its covered in fully mature buds. Not saying it didnt happen or is impossible, just unlikely. I hunt, and have had plants in areas I know are riddled with deer. But with all of the acorns, wheat, corn, soy beans, persimmons, blackberrys, morning glories, all that good shit around, its damn near impossible to get them to eat anything else. Believe me I have tried. I have bought stuff, seeds for food plots, different "baits" such as apple corn, or Feeder Fire, and they would rather go to a pile of acorns or a patch of soybeans. Funny creates they are. A great challenge, my state is known for especially finicky deer. They jump at anything and bolt. Anyway, got into a rant there, I miss hunting, but my health issues (and money issues) keep me from doing that much any more. Always felt one with nature sitting in the middle of a woods all alone, me vs the white tail. Whose senses and skill will over come the others. Usually they win. But just being out there is satisfying, the time alone to sit and reflect on things. I only ever killed 1 deer and I felt very privileged to be able to do so. I felt like it was a gift to me from nature, to feed my family. The way it worked out, the circumstance of the morning, seemed like it was laid out for me and was supposed to happen. Ha, ranted again. See, I miss that shit. Anyway, sucks about your stuff getting ripped Country, it happens to the best of us. I had a 12 footer chopped in half one year, looked behind my shed and saw no bush leaning over top and my heart sank. I know how you feel. At least you got something, but its still a kick in the balls. I wish I had some outdoor ladies, but with moving and what not, I didnt have the opportunity to get something going properly so I didnt try at all. If I cant do it right, I wont even try. To me I have to be able to at least water 2-3 times a week outdoors at times, have a secure area, to grow and harvest, and I couldnt meet all of those requirements so I skipped this year for outdoor. Which is upsetting, I have my indoor, but lets face it, its not grown under the sun, and no indoor light on the market can produce what the sun can do. I have tried comparisons with clones from the same plants, and the outdoor always comes out more potent. Not always as pretty, but when it comes to cannabis, looks dont mean shit to me, its the effect, especially how it works on my nausea, insomnia, and just plain being crazyness. Im sure others have their own opinions, but to be honest a lot of people dont give their outdoor crops the proper attention they need, like being outside they should grow almost on their own or something. Completely opposite, they need more love, more water, more food, they are bigger plants (if not you did something VERY wrong). Damn I wish I had a couple 7 foot indica bitches outdoors right now, hybrids 9-12ft, sativas (I dont even try to grow anymore, dont finish here) 10ft to watch the fuck out. Thats about what they get here without any preveg. I have never prevegged, so I could only imagine the monsters I would have if I did. Sigh..... its a little after midnight so its day 47 of 12/12 for me in my tent, so close yet so far. I think I will shut the fuck up now. Just bored as hell. Take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh and something just came to mind, it was more than likely someone you knew who took your shit Country, they felt some what bad so they left you some. If it was just some random person, they would have taken the whole damn thing. I can pretty much guarantee you it was someone you told or showed your grow to. Somewhere down the line you slipped up. The wrong person you thought you could trust got the right information from you and saw an opportunity for free pot, not just free pot, but really good looking free pot. That can turn normally good people sour quick. I have seen it a million fucking times. Fucking leeches need to learn to grow their own shit.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeh, I am thinking either it was a kid who just took what he could carry out or someone got spooked. Who knows, they might have planned on coming back to get the rest and my visit beat them to it. Anyway, still a little pissed off, but it could have been much worse. I could have shown up to nothing but a couple of holes in the ground. They got a good portion of the plants, but I got more. Just one more hurdle to deal with growing outside .... rippers.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 16, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Oh and something just came to mind, it was more than likely someone you knew who took your shit Country, they felt some what bad so they left you some. If it was just some random person, they would have taken the whole damn thing. I can pretty much guarantee you it was someone you told or showed your grow to. Somewhere down the line you slipped up. The wrong person you thought you could trust got the right information from you and saw an opportunity for free pot, not just free pot, but really good looking free pot. That can turn normally good people sour quick. I have seen it a million fucking times. Fucking leeches need to learn to grow their own shit.


No one knows about this grow but me. No one. I am married and not even my wife knew. I live by the Ben Franklin rule: Three people can keep a secret if two of them are dead.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 16, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> No one knows about this grow but me. No one. I am married and not even my wife knew. I live by the Ben Franklin rule: Three people can keep a secret if two of them are dead.


 I knew about it. Just saying... A youtube guy showed his outdoor stuff, someone apparently recognized the area, told him he was going to steal his plants in a comment on one of his videos, the guy didnt take him seriously, and damn if his plant didnt get stolen.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2010)

Man, some killer porn here today. I came home tonight to find I have 1 Raspberry Cough and 1 Afgan Kush that are def females. The Afgan are from fem seeds so I'm not as concerned with them but the Raspberry Cough are from reg seeds so I'm trying to keep a close eye on them.

I'll get some pics tomorrow at some point and post them up but I'm concerned about my Roadrunner that's in a DWC with a Haze auto. The Haze is looking great and the Roadrunner will look great and then a few hours later it's all droopy. Then a few hours later it looks great again, WTF?

The Sour Grapes buds have sweet leaves that are turning an almost black kind of purple on the bigger buds. Pretty cool looking, my other Sour Grapes plants did not do this.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Went to the site and someone had ripped half of one plant and the top two colas on the other. I harvested what was left, which was more than what they took. Still pissed though.


No fekking excuse for that sort of behaviour!!!!!I mean you wouldn't mind if they took a couple of buds and left a note praising your grow...shit man, you may even get back in touch with someone like that and sort them out in the future...so guess what Country, look at it this way, the person who done it fukked themselves over!!!! It's you who have the skills and that's the bottom line....like you say, another factor of guerilla growing!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 17, 2010)

Good morning or afternoon depending on where you are. Yesterday was an interesting day for me. I put the finishing touches on my clone room...the underneath of of an old computer desk. Topped both of the mothers, took the tops of each and used a cloning powder and rapid rooters for those. To my understanding it is harder to clone a top than a bottom cutting. After I had them finished I took six cuttings from each mother and fired up my cloner. As I cut the clones I put them in ro water with 40ppm of tiger bloom in a glass so they weren't just sitting out dry. After I had them all prepped the last thing I did to each was make a forty five degree cut at the bottom and dip it in cloning powder before going into the cloner. I just hit the cut tip with the cloning powder to seal the cut before the cloner was fired up with all the clones in it. The tops are in the tent with the mothers and the other clones have their own area under the desk.

One grape out was removed from the flower room, it's a male but on a brighter note the other grape ape is a female, I think. None of the others can I determine sex yet.

So this is what I did yesterday...I also trimmed out the bottom of my babies under the hps.


The mothers are after their first trim...we'll see what we have from them in two weeks. I'm curious to see what kind of growth they put out after their first trim.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry 2 hear that country 






Lemon Haze, gonna be flipping to 12/12 weds evening 






Canopy shot. Lemon at front, K-Train at back (small) auto to the left

Fingerez


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn Country sorry to hear the bad news Karma's a bitch though so don't worry. They probably wont even cure it right and will end up smoking moldy weed 
Anyway Today i changed out my Rez for my Dog and Querkle The roots are brown but not as dark as before. I have some pics but i just got off work and im being lazy lol(Its the Blue Dream i think)
Ill put some pictures up later till then have a good day all my folks


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 17, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> endls- is that the harvest from the scrog? looks like its going to be a really heavy harvest if the other ones are that same size!


It sure is....got two down now....had some friends come over yesterday to watch some football....the dude goes.."damn it smells like dank in here"........I said "I just burnt a bowl"....he didn't buy it.......he knew about the last run I did and I told him we were done for a while......something tells me he now knows about this one.....oh well.....he's gonna know anyway when I say...."try this bomb ass shit I gr-....I mean ....yeah...." LMAO......

Trimming isn't bad when you have a slave(wife) helping!!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 17, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> It sure is....got two down now....had some friends come over yesterday to watch some football....the dude goes.."damn it smells like dank in here"........I said "I just burnt a bowl"....he didn't buy it.......he knew about the last run I did and I told him we were done for a while......something tells me he now knows about this one.....oh well.....he's gonna know anyway when I say...."try this bomb ass shit I gr-....I mean ....yeah...." LMAO......
> 
> Trimming isn't bad when you have a slave(wife) helping!!!!


Lmao my wifey does the same thing. She says she likes trimming but.................she says she better then me


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 17, 2010)

HAH.....Isn't it great having ownership!!!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Bender Awesome pics dude. Glad to see you back around.

Country sorry to hear of the ripper. Id sit and watch the spot and see if you can catch the lil prick and show him a gool ole country ASS whoopin. Deer cams are good for such things aswell. Outdoor growing is a tough battle for sure bro. 

Headsup.


Looks like the structure of a proper mother plant. Cloner looks like its going to work well for you. 




Heres a few pics of my grow. 






Dogs & Headbands growing fast for just being under a wimpy floro hood. Dog 1 in the cloner about to pop roots 


















Lights out shot.






Hydro res & controller. Going to be growing my next crop with this setup using Jacks Classic & Calmag for nutes.






Crude controller unit. Not yet done with this. 






Plumbing shot. What a bitch this was. I used electrical conduit over rubber hose as it was cheaper. 
Not the most flexable shit on earth. But will do the job.






And this will be the flower room. I have arranged the buckets so they are in a 4ft X 8ft footprint.
2 600s should be sufficeient but i have 3. I may put the 3rd one in with an MH bulb. Not sure yet. 

I did a test flood lastnite ans the main res has a fkn leak wouldnt ya know. So i fixed that and 
ready to try again. Pics when i get her full. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

looking good there 1bmm, cave looking shiney and bling tastic.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 17, 2010)

Fk yeah 1BMM....looking damn good........plan on same setup but I want to add a top feed drip....then it will act like a recirculating DWC.....grow them nuggets!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Its a work in progress. I hope it works. My only dislike about this setup is that i need to buy a gang of airpumps and airstones yet which for 15 buckets aint gonna be cheap. But so long as i dont have to haul in soil and disspose of the cashed soil and rootballs im a happy camper. 


And hell yeah its page 420 if your on max post's per page like me. Well off to tinker. Peace 1BMM


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2010)

Page 210 for me  Tis looking rather fine there, although i like the idea of a growroom that i can easily get to every plant, but hell, i would not say no to having something like that in my back room 

With hydro, while i love having no soil and mess, i get annoyed with soggy damp root masses sitting around in buckets after harvest drying before i chuck them on my back to ditch them in the woods.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2010)

....And hell yeah its page 420 if your on max post's per page like me. Well off to tinker. Peace 1BMM[/QUOTE]


Max post's are 40 per page and I'm only on page 210, but have a good 420 day.

Sweet set-up. Well planned and executed.


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 17, 2010)

1BMM-looks like a setup to be jealous of. I like the drain caps that you used for your cups, those things should last forever.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2010)

I mentioned a couple pages back that I don't know what's up with an auto I have going and would post some pics. Well, here's apic of the 2 autos in the DWC. Any thoughts as to why one would be kicking arse and the other being droopy like this? It's still growing too and will stand up sometimes and then go droopy again later in the day.

I know they're not really relevant to this thread but figured since some of you guys grow DWC too that you may have an idea. 

The second pic is of 3 Headband and 3 Cataract Kush seeds I started so I can get a mother of each and the others will be going 12/12 from seed since the other seeds (WW, Sour Cream and Critical) didn't make it. Bummed about that one.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2010)

The autos are only 9 days from popping out of the rockwool BTW. Gave them their first nutes when I changed the res a couple days ago, FF GB and BB at a low ppm. Up til then the water just had some supernatural rockwool soak in it.

It might help if I tell you that the ph is at 6.0 right now, water is something like 930PPM but comes out of the tap at 435ppm and stays between 70-75 degrees. Air temp in grow area moves around a bit between 78-83


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Huh i thought i was on max post's Guess not lol. Ohh well everyday is 420 in my world hehe.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 17, 2010)

1bmm- dam that looks like its going to a killer set up! looks nice and professional. 3 600s is going to blow that area away, cant wait to see it in action!

tip top- just take the water out of the resevoir right after harvest and as the plants dry out so should the roots that are water less. i used this technique with my bubbler once and was able to turn the massive roots of 5 plants into a softball size hard ball of roots to toss out. hope this helps nxt time haha!


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure I can help you decrazer, but sound slike something in your system might not be working! Have you gone through everything? sometimes it can be the simplest thing that is stressing the plants.



Dezracer said:


> The autos are only 9 days from popping out of the rockwool BTW. Gave them their first nutes when I changed the res a couple days ago, FF GB and BB at a low ppm. Up til then the water just had some supernatural rockwool soak in it.
> 
> It might help if I tell you that the ph is at 6.0 right now, water is something like 930PPM but comes out of the tap at 435ppm and stays between 70-75 degrees. Air temp in grow area moves around a bit between 78-83





1badmasonman said:


> Huh i thought i was on max post's Guess not lol. Ohh well everyday is 420 in my world hehe.


Nice set up pal, and you make everyday a 420 day if ye want lad, that's how it be on the 600. Will share some pics in a min, just uploading.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2010)

I checked everything pretty well and the only thing I can find is one of the air stones moved and there weren't hardly any bubbles directy under te RR. I moved it so there's one under each plant so we'll see if that helps. I'm going to weigh them down with something to ensure they stay put


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

good luck with it bru. keep us posted.


Dezracer said:


> I checked everything pretty well and the only thing I can find is one of the air stones moved and there weren't hardly any bubbles directy under te RR. I moved it so there's one under each plant so we'll see if that helps. I'm going to weigh them down with something to ensure they stay put


well i thought I would select a few pics from my update, but then I realised I have been smoking bongs non stop since around 420, haha...and that's the truth TTT, lol.

Some pics of the chopped outdoor Oscar , or what I got chopped of her so far(Headband as far as I can smell, we shall see when it gets rid of the wetness). The other half will need to be done. NOt sure the yield is going to be anything to write home about....even though I am at home. uh! whatever, she stinks fuelly as fuk!!!

Some of the buds are okay, a lot of whispeyness, they are all as sticky as though!!

I tried to get as much of the mould out as pissbie, I can still see bits in there. ffs







And Some pics of the cabinet and some bud shots.

"BX2Cheese"


More BX2Cheese





Some DOGs and some Thelma from seed. And a few other things



Casey Jones at the front



Casey sitting outside while the photo shoot happens, she is patient, but always finishes quick, hehehe


some mature DOG's....getting there.


Not sure what this is, think it might be more Chesse, hehe.


Peace, 

DST


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 17, 2010)

DST said:


> good luck with it bru. keep us posted.
> 
> well i thought I would select a few pics from my update, but then I realised I have been smoking bongs non stop since around 420, haha...and that's the truth TTT, lol.
> 
> ...




Hey DST, I just noticed that you hang your tube vertical.. 

I just changed my tube to vertical.
I use a mixture of one and two gallon pots.

I had a couple of questions if you wouldn't mind answering.

1. What size pots do you use?
2. How many plants do you have around your tube?
3. Did you notice an increase in yield with your light in the vertical position, compared to the light above the canopy?

Thanks DST.

Peace and Happy Growing

View attachment 1217728View attachment 1217729


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 17, 2010)

DST- very nice update on the indoor girls! all look real healthy and that oscar looks like it will be a nice smoke.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

MN, got you on my journal lad, peace bru, DST


marijuananation said:


> Hey DST, I just noticed that you hang your tube vertical..
> 
> I just changed my tube to vertical.
> I use a mixture of one and two gallon pots.
> ...





littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- very nice update on the indoor girls! all look real healthy and that oscar looks like it will be a nice smoke.


thanks LG2004! I think she will be killer, based on the bud I scrumped about 2 weeks ago, hehe, that was nice then.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like a mighty haul of goodness on your hands D. Ill bet your crib just fkn wreaks of the ganj, haha. Nice freaking work bru. Love that circular cone of cheese too. I do indeed see how the vert ripens up those lower bud sites. Many applause bru. 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah you've got my attention now on the vertical grow. I'm now wondering how much trouble it would be to change mine around after this round is finished. I was thinking of giving scrog a go and now I'm considering a vertcial since I've got 7' of height to work with.

I only have one 600 and a 400 though, looks like you're using 2 or 3 600s to make that go.


----------



## 0tolerance (Oct 17, 2010)

hmm so im new to the site and new to the 600 club,
ive got a 600W hps with a cool tube and some fluro tubes just to raise my seedlings and clones.
plants definitely shoot up under the hps, im considering buying a mh for veg instead of just hps all the way.
is there ALOT of difference or is it marginal?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2010)

From what I've seen it's more than marginal difference in stretch between vegging under MH vs HPS. I think it's worth the extra bulb.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> From what I've seen it's more than marginal difference in stretch between vegging under MH vs HPS. I think it's worth the extra bulb.


on my first grow i vegged under a HPS and the plants had the titest node spacing i ever seen, and they were very short and stocky, and i had 5 strains going. im not saying it is better then MH cuz i have never vegged under those only CFL. when i start growing i want to veg some plants with MH lights and a HPS to show what i mean cuz i had some people hating real hard on me about vegging under a HPS.
i actually liked it but thought it was to much for seedlings


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

i love my 600mh, keeps them short and boy do they grow


----------



## BongKong420 (Oct 17, 2010)

OK guys I need your help bad!!!! I have two plants in my tent that are both been in flower for more than 65 days and they dont look done or like they are maturing at all anymore....what can I do with them??? I dont want to just throw them away. Can I just cut them down and turn them both into hash using bubble bags??? They have trichs on them but I just dont know what to do............They look like they are dying and the "buds" on them are just really weak.....hahaah I know one of you awesome growers has some insight......... +reps to the solution hahahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> OK guys I need your help bad!!!! I have two plants in my tent that are both been in flower for more than 65 days and they dont look done or like they are maturing at all anymore....what can I do with them??? I dont want to just throw them away. Can I just cut them down and turn them both into hash using bubble bags??? They have trichs on them but I just dont know what to do............They look like they are dying and the "buds" on them are just really weak.....hahaah I know one of you awesome growers has some insight......... +reps to the solution hahahaha


Pictures would help


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looks like a mighty haul of goodness on your hands D. Ill bet your crib just fkn wreaks of the ganj, haha. Nice freaking work bru. Love that circular cone of cheese too. I do indeed see how the vert ripens up those lower bud sites. Many applause bru. 1BMM


Hey 1Bad, thanks bru, actually my house doesn't smell at all unless I bring some weed into it and leave it open in a jar, or open my patio door and get a whiff of the outdoor monster, hahaha.....my grow room is seperate from my house, you need to go outside first to get to it. The carbon can I have is about a metre long and seems to do the trick reasonably well, all the air that is pulled out of the cab goes straight out of the roof through my house's ventilation system at the moment. So not a snifter mate! You could stay in my pad and if I didn't show you the cab you wouldn't know I was growing. The only way my wife will put up with it to be honest.



Dezracer said:


> Yeah you've got my attention now on the vertical grow. I'm now wondering how much trouble it would be to change mine around after this round is finished. I was thinking of giving scrog a go and now I'm considering a vertcial since I've got 7' of height to work with.
> 
> I only have one 600 and a 400 though, looks like you're using 2 or 3 600s to make that go.


No trouble at all imo lad. If you already have an inline and a cool tube you just need to hang it dofferently, and then figure out the best way to get your plants using the 7foot of space (that's your new canopy effectively. And you can still SCROG. In fact by the way my cheese is going I think that's the way.

As far as lights, I use the 2 600's i got in there, previously the 600 and the 400. Then during the day (12-6 for the plants) my MH400 comes on for a bit of exta spectrum. I went from averaging around 10oz-12oz to around 22oz by utilising the extra space. DO IT BRU!!!



0tolerance said:


> hmm so im new to the site and new to the 600 club,
> ive got a 600W hps with a cool tube and some fluro tubes just to raise my seedlings and clones.
> plants definitely shoot up under the hps, im considering buying a mh for veg instead of just hps all the way.
> is there ALOT of difference or is it marginal?


If they are seedling you should be fine with the HPS, most HPS have some sort of dual spectrum in them, check your bulb out. I fthey are stretching then move the cool tube closer to them. Seedlings can actually take a reasonable amount of heat. And with a cool tube you will be fine. If you have cash then I would still got for the MH for veg.



jigfresh said:


> From what I've seen it's more than marginal difference in stretch between vegging under MH vs HPS. I think it's worth the extra bulb.


Agreed.



mcpurple said:


> on my first grow i vegged under a HPS and the plants had the titest node spacing i ever seen, and they were very short and stocky, and i had 5 strains going. im not saying it is better then MH cuz i have never vegged under those only CFL. when i start growing i want to veg some plants with MH lights and a HPS to show what i mean cuz i had some people hating real hard on me about vegging under a HPS.
> i actually liked it but thought it was to much for seedlings


Ach man, always haters around if you do something that is different.



las fingerez said:


> i love my 600mh, keeps them short and boy do they grow


Like weeds eh mate!!!



BongKong420 said:


> OK guys I need your help bad!!!! I have two plants in my tent that are both been in flower for more than 65 days and they dont look done or like they are maturing at all anymore....what can I do with them??? I dont want to just throw them away. Can I just cut them down and turn them both into hash using bubble bags??? They have trichs on them but I just dont know what to do............They look like they are dying and the "buds" on them are just really weak.....hahaah I know one of you awesome growers has some insight......... +reps to the solution hahahaha





curious old fart said:


> Pictures would help
> 
> 
> cof


Like brother cof said, pictures would indeed help bru. I think you posted before about this problem so come on, let us help you out lad, get that pic up. Sounds just like poor genetcis to me though, or a weak plant like you said.

Peace and HAPPY MONDAYs


----------



## BongKong420 (Oct 18, 2010)

no worries youre right Ill post some pics tomorrow I gotta find the camera....


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> no worries youre right Ill post some pics tomorrow I gotta find the camera....


Cool, we will be here.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

now im scratchin my head a bit, would i neeed a whole new mh balast if i got a mh bulb?my veg rooms been running at first hps and now i have a venture light crossover bulb but its just as orange as the hps lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> now im scratchin my head a bit, would i neeed a whole new mh balast if i got a mh bulb?my veg rooms been running at first hps and now i have a venture light crossover bulb but its just as orange as the hps lol.


I run my mh and my hps on the same ballast....works fine.

back to trimmin leaves, leaves everyfekking where, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 18, 2010)

same here runs from the same ballast


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> now im scratchin my head a bit, would i neeed a whole new mh balast if i got a mh bulb?my veg rooms been running at first hps and now i have a venture light crossover bulb but its just as orange as the hps lol.


It's not what your eye sees but what the plant recieves. The mh should be fine in your ballast.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2010)

if I'm not mistaken, you would need a conversion bulb. meaning a mh bulb that runs on an hps ballast. Unless you had a switchable ballast.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> if I'm not mistaken, you would need a conversion bulb. meaning a mh bulb that runs on an hps ballast. Unless you had a switchable ballast.


This is what would be the right way to do it. However, the pulse rates between the HPS and MH differ in such a way that a MH bulb will actually fire on a ballast designed for HPS. It probably won't work the other way around though. The thing is, and someone will no doubt want to dispute this because they've been using a MH in a HPS ballast for a while, the ignitor in your ballast will burn out prematurely when trying to fire a MH bulb and the bulb may not last as long as it should.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2010)

I know the pics are crappy but I think this plant may be a Hermie. Whadya think brothers?


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 18, 2010)

DST said:


> I run my mh and my hps on the same ballast....works fine.
> 
> back to trimmin leaves, leaves everyfekking where, lol.


yep thats what im doing and every things cool


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2010)

The plant I took the pics of is the only Raspberry Cough in the flower room starting to form flowers at this point. It has the little hairs that indicate a female but I also see theese little chingaros in a few spots too.

There's two other RC plants that as of now are looking like they'll be male but I'm not certain yet. I still only have one Afgan Kush that's for sure female.


----------



## ghb (Oct 18, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I know the pics are crappy but I think this plant may be a Hermie. Whadya think brothers?


i don't know about hermie but those are definately some balls on there. get rid imo


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 18, 2010)

hey lads, got a quastion for you experienced grower. i wanted to know if my plant is mature in veg now so i can flower it. well some nodes are still oposite each other and most are alternating nodes, do all of the nodes have to be alternating for the plant to be mature?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2010)

ghb said:


> i don't know about hermie but those are definately some balls on there. get rid imo


I haven't had any male plants yet but figured that's what tose were. I say I think it's a hermie though because there's definite female signs on the plant too. There's even normal looking little buds starting to from. I already separated it from the rest of the plants so I guess I'll go bag it and trash it now.

Bummer seeing as how I'm pretty sure two others are male. That's 3 out of 5 so not very good.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 18, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey lads, got a quastion for you experienced grower. i wanted to know if my plant is mature in veg now so i can flower it. well some nodes are still oposite each other and most are alternating nodes, do all of the nodes have to be alternating for the plant to be mature?


you can flower a plant when ever you want.

you flower from seed if you really wanted to.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2010)

Sure can. I had some seeds sprout yesterday and they're going in the flower room today so I can try my hand at the 12/12 from seed grows. I am also growing the same strains by vegging them for a normal time period too so I can see what the difference in yield is.

What's important to know though is that the plant won't flower right away if it's not mature. A plant can't flower until it's mature. Plants will sometimes mature quicker if grown 12/12 from seed though, not always but sometimes. After reading up on some 12/12 from seed grows it looks like plants still average 10-12 weeks from seeds to harvest depending on strain and conditions.


----------



## lefreq (Oct 18, 2010)

hey boys first 2000 customers at attutude 10pm tonight (uk time) get 10 free fem dinafem seeds!! no minimum spend u can just buy 1 5.99 seed and get the kandy kush seed and the other 10 free!!

so with ya rollitup discount and delivery it works out to 9.80 for 12 fem seeds, cheap as chips that worth a tenner to throw um in the garden lol


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 18, 2010)

lefreq said:


> hey boys first 2000 customers at attutude 10pm tonight (uk time) get 10 free fem dinafem seeds!! no minimum spend u can just buy 1 5.99 seed and get the kandy kush seed and the other 10 free!!
> 
> so with ya rollitup discount and delivery it works out to 9.80 for 12 fem seeds, cheap as chips that worth a tenner to throw um in the garden lol


Thanks for the info!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I know the pics are crappy but I think this plant may be a Hermie. Whadya think brothers?


Looks like it has herm tendencies. This is the risk when making female seeds, some of my DOGs are showing lillte sacs as well. I just pull em off and move on to be honest. "All this, omg, get a herm out, your whole crop will be ruined", is not entirely true in my opinion. If you monitor it then you can grow it out. As long as you can get them past week 4/5 then you'll be ok. You may even get a few seeds to try out. Unless you are selling your crop, take a risk and keep it.

Hey Nas, Humbolt14 is correct, you can flower a plant whenever you want....


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2010)

this link def works, just tried it...if you have got 30 minutes, watch it!!!
http://www.bannerblog.com.au/news/2010/03/your_life_is_a_game.php


mr west said:


> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /news/20..._is_a_game.php was not found on this server.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

BongKong420 said:


> OK guys I need your help bad!!!! I have two plants in my tent that are both been in flower for more than 65 days and they dont look done or like they are maturing at all anymore....what can I do with them??? I dont want to just throw them away. Can I just cut them down and turn them both into hash using bubble bags??? They have trichs on them but I just dont know what to do............They look like they are dying and the "buds" on them are just really weak.....hahaah I know one of you awesome growers has some insight......... +reps to the solution hahahaha


swounds like genetics as dst said id qustion the seeds and the breeder, ive seen auto flowering plants give seeds and when they were grown out took near 6 months to finish but actually could have just gone on on and on a bit more. easiest way to finish it is to reduce the light to say 10/14.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 18, 2010)

DEZ- that plant does have the herm trait. is it in flower or veg? if in flower with just a few balls i wouldnt worry about it cause it can be managelable. but if its in veg with ball growth i would predict that in flower the ball growth would increase making it not worth the time. im curious why anyone would try 12/12 from seed if they have another area to veg. no matter what, 18 hours of light or more will definetely prove better in the amount of growth and time it takes to mature.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2010)

Whats left of my outdoor:






strange light effect cast on this pic....




Peace

DST


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 18, 2010)

DST:

Classic looking buds! I'd rep but I still gotta spread more love. Once again, great pics


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

very nice pull from the outdoor D. those buds look really long and dank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

looks like a tidy haUL OF green gold there D!! nice. damn you must be sick of trimming tho hahah


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 18, 2010)

So i ordered from Attitude today thinking the Dina Fem freebies were going already. I paid and 10 minutes later the Dina fem icon shows up in check out section... So basically they didnt update on time and i probably wont get my 10 Free dinafem seeds THE WHOLE REASON I ORDERED TODAY.... O well here are the strains i have coming
5 Pack of Red Cherry Berry Fem from Barney Farm
2 Nirvana White Widows
and 1 Swiss Cheese
I have seen some good Grows on ICmag of Red Cherry Berry but none of Nirvana Whitewidow, or Swiss Cheese can anybody give me info on them?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 18, 2010)

I wouldnt feel too bad Hotsauce, they are "second grade" seeds. To be honest they are probably just old ones, but the only 2 dinafem strains I have grown were very similar to each other, they both looked and smelled good, but lacked greatly in potency to everything else I had. That was their white widow and blue widow. I figured because everything else in room was good, it had to be the genetics. I should say I helped grow, I gave assistance, wasnt actually my grow.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 18, 2010)

wheres attitude lol


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So i ordered from Attitude today thinking the Dina Fem freebies were going already. I paid and 10 minutes later the Dina fem icon shows up in check out section... So basically they didnt update on time and i probably wont get my 10 Free dinafem seeds THE WHOLE REASON I ORDERED TODAY.... O well here are the strains i have coming
> 5 Pack of Red Cherry Berry Fem from Barney Farm
> 2 Nirvana White Widows
> and 1 Swiss Cheese
> I have seen some good Grows on ICmag of Red Cherry Berry but none of Nirvana Whitewidow, or Swiss Cheese can anybody give me info on them?


ah amn that sux, but the red cherry berry sounds very good.
and im sure you will be pleased with the wW


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 18, 2010)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> wheres attitude lol


Right here...

www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks jimmy T + rep............


----------



## lefreq (Oct 18, 2010)

got my free dinafem seeds and my kandy kush just bought 1 g13 labs white widow for 6 quid got 11 seeds free!! gonna keep um for next years outdoor prob


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Sure can. I had some seeds sprout yesterday and they're going in the flower room today so I can try my hand at the 12/12 from seed grows. I am also growing the same strains by vegging them for a normal time period too so I can see what the difference in yield is.
> 
> What's important to know though is that the plant won't flower right away if it's not mature. A plant can't flower until it's mature. Plants will sometimes mature quicker if grown 12/12 from seed though, not always but sometimes. After reading up on some 12/12 from seed grows it looks like plants still average 10-12 weeks from seeds to harvest depending on strain and conditions.


Cannabis is phototropic? is that the term? Meaning it flowers when we switch our lights to twelve twelve. Cannabis does not have to be mature to flower, a grow from seed under 12/12 is force flowering the plant and it will start to flower generally within three weeks sometimes as little as fifteen days. A plant let's you know it's sexually mature under normal 18/6 lighting when it starts to preflower.



DST said:


> Looks like it has herm tendencies. This is the risk when making female seeds, some of my DOGs are showing lillte sacs as well. I just pull em off and move on to be honest. "All this, omg, get a herm out, your whole crop will be ruined", is not entirely true in my opinion. If you monitor it then you can grow it out. As long as you can get them past week 4/5 then you'll be ok. You may even get a few seeds to try out. Unless you are selling your crop, take a risk and keep it.
> 
> Hey Nas, Humbolt14 is correct, you can flower a plant whenever you want....


I think this is exactly what happened to the first lemon skunk we grew, it hermied and had a ton of seeds. Every plant grown from those seeds have come up female, as a matter of fact, every seed that was in that grow no matter the strain came up female, I'm talkin' like thirty or so plants...every one female. I'll let you know soon enough, I have three white widows going from the seeds of that original grow, which if things hold true, these three will be females. The two lemon skunks I just harvested were from seed from that original grow. Two seeds planted, two females harvested...and there are some seeds in it here and there but the weed is still ass kicking. After I smoke this down a bit and get some more seeds I'm willing to share them with anyone who wants to take the chance they might hermie. I can also tell you this, I watched those lemon skunks for signs of bananas, never saw a one but it and the rest may have been pollinated from my 'piss' plant which had seeds and was chopped first. All I do know, the smoke is real good and I couldn't be happier, seeds or no seeds.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2010)

Has anyone grown any herijuana or anything crossed with it?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone grown any herijuana or anything crossed with it?


Does this qualify?

View attachment 1219680

This was a rare purple herijuana. 
Not a plant for a novice, either to grow or use. Finicky to grow and 
great for sleep or severe pain, not recommended for recreational use.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2010)

Also., have extrema, chem dog/herijuana, which is a wonderful smoke-highly recommended!
see earlier post.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2010)

What was I thinking? I should have known. What's worse, I have the extrema, thanks to you...and stay out of my pockets, I hate it when you make me impulse buy.
Keep recommending the darn strain and I might just order another pack. I'm really looking forward to giving that and the killing fields a try, and the hericules.

cof, the freebies I got were Heri x BW, which is big white. Some excellent freebies he gives away. I have read that the original diesel came from chem dog, is that correct? Anyone?

Once again, I love your choices of strains.

Edit. Not only does it qualify, I want some.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 18, 2010)

Goodevening gentlemen. I did a test flood of my hydro setup for leaks lastnite. Filled it up with about 55 gallons and left it sit for the night to see if shes gonna hold. And heres what it looks like now. The same 






No leaks nowhere. Not a drop 

Got my ph up and down along with the Calmag plus today. I should be able to take 15 cuttings this weekend from the plants i have in veg. Once i get them rooted this baby will be rocking. 

And speaking of rooting. 

Heres Dog#1 that got snapped in half. Ohh no shes far from dead haha.











I think im just going to leave her in here and get a decent root system going. I added some FF tiger bloom to the res to counter some of the yelloing which usally happens just before you see roots. This was a top and has faired very well. Tops are a bit tougher to root. 

My 600 bros You are ALL invited to drop by my new thread. This one I intend to keep up with from here out. I have a load of pics already on it. 

Cof Headsup You guys who use Jack's Classic Nutes/Calmag. Id really love for your guidance as i grow in this conundrum haha. Going to be fun. 

1BMM


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 18, 2010)

ITS LIKE CHRISTMAS OVER HERE LOL I just ordered a shit loud of seeds from Attitude Heres my List

5 Pack Barney Farms Red Cherry Berry Fem

2 Nirvana White Widow Fem

1 Nirvana Swiss Cheese Fem

1 Free Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Fem

1 Free G13 Pineapple Express Fem

AND HERES ORDER NUMBER 2

DNA 6 pack Sour Cream Fem

Another Kandy Kush and Pineapple Fem

And of course my Free 10 Seeds From Dina Fem 

NOT TO MENTION my 3 Iced Grapefruits, Royal Haze, Sweet Deep Grapefruit in my Fridge



mcpurple said:


> ah amn that sux, but the red cherry berry sounds very good.
> and im sure you will be pleased with the wW


O well i put in a second order for my DNA Sour Creams and i will get them so it worked out anyway


HOLY SHIT IMA HAVE A SEED OVERLOAD lol Ill take pics when they all get here WHAT EVERYBODY THING DID I PICK GOOD STRAINS??????????


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 18, 2010)

I think you going to be a busy man Hotsauce. Some nice varieties in that mix. Hope all comes through for you HS.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Does this qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds like a plant for me, can you buy seeds? If so where from lol?


----------



## SFImage (Oct 18, 2010)

Upgraded my 600 to a couple thousands to do a perpetual aero grow, but now I get to use my 600 to flower out some plants in DIRT!

Here's to 600w lights and damn good flavor.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> that sounds like a plant for me, can you buy seeds? If so where from lol?


Ill second that shit Mr West. SLURP!!! beautiful cof.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 18, 2010)

Have to catch up reading the thread, but man o' man do my hands hurt. I swear I must be the slowest trimmer on the face of the planet. Three days spent trimming and I have only trimmed out two pounds of wet bud. Gonna read the thread and go back to punish my hands some more (and also because I am addicted to scissor hash).


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

scissor hash rocks lol, thats a fun break in the trimming to clean the scissors, I got some to do tomoz yippy lol


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2010)

Hotsause, if your tastes are anything like mine, you'll love the sour cream. Nice choice of beans.

Does anyone know who created the original white widow that became available to the markets?

I've been smoking for over forty years, longer than some of you guys have been around, I've smoked some fine hashish back in the day, some of the old black hash would put a sweat on your brow after one toke. I have to say, some of the scissor hash I've smoked since I've started growing has me amazed at how potent one hit can be and the taste is even better than the old black hash...in my humble opinion. It's also the only thing that makes trimming tolerable...well almost the only thing.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Cannabis is phototropic? is that the term? Meaning it flowers when we switch our lights to twelve twelve. Cannabis does not have to be mature to flower, a grow from seed under 12/12 is force flowering the plant and it will start to flower generally within three weeks sometimes as little as fifteen days. A plant let's you know it's sexually mature under normal 18/6 lighting when it starts to preflower.QUOTE]
> 
> i think your wrong on this one Heads Up, a weed plant does have to reach maturity. even in a 12/12 from seed grow the plant will have level nodes until a certain time frame has been reached(maturity) and then will begin showing sex and switch to staggered nodal growth. this growth may not be seen since the buds form over them and out of them and the males are taken out. the time frame it takes on each seed may be different as it probably lies within a gene on its DNA. think why would they create autoflowers if we can all just stick a seed into flower and have it bud or ball in a couple weeks? correct me if im wrong!
> 
> DST- good looking buds there! will be a nice smoke hopefully!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Have to catch up reading the thread, but man o' man do my hands hurt. I swear I must be the slowest trimmer on the face of the planet. Three days spent trimming and I have only trimmed out two pounds of wet bud. Gonna read the thread and go back to punish my hands some more (and also because I am addicted to scissor hash).


It's all good. I trim that slow too. Just hours and hours and hours. It's actually helped me in life to be a little less picky. Only slightly though. I'm a fan of the super slow trim.

Plus it gives you tons and tons of sugar leaves to make hash with. Yummmmmm.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 18, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I think you going to be a busy man Hotsauce. Some nice varieties in that mix. Hope all comes through for you HS.


Thanks Mason gl with your Hydro is this your first time going hydro?




Heads Up said:


> Hotsause, if your tastes are anything like mine, you'll love the sour cream. Nice choice of beans.
> 
> .


 I remembered somebodys post about Sour Cream in here so i just said fuck it and ordered them They looked good and from what i remember from pics looks frosty and yields  Cant wait one question Do people keep their seeds in a Fridge or a stash box?? I want them to last as long as possible.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 18, 2010)

hey lads. ii hope some one can help us out, my sour cream alwais seems so dropy any comment on that? she is under a 600w mh and the light is 1ft from plant tops, the heat is at 75f. here is a pic


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 18, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey lads. ii hope some one can help us out, my sour cream alwais seems so dropy any comment on that? she is under a 600w mh and the light is 1ft from plant tops, the heat is at 75f. here is a pic
> View attachment 1219973


 Sorry nas mine are on the way cant help ya yet but im sure HU can but i think drooping is a sign of Over watering or under watering


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 18, 2010)

well when i waterd them the pot was light i water every 4-5 days. emmmmm do you think its got anything to do with the ph? coz the run of ph was 5.8 and i alwais water at 6.5ph


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks Mason gl with your Hydro is this your first time going hydro?
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered somebodys post about Sour Cream in here so i just said fuck it and ordered them They looked good and from what i remember from pics looks frosty and yields  Cant wait one question Do people keep their seeds in a Fridge or a stash box?? I want them to last as long as possible.


when are you going to start your scream?


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 18, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> when are you going to start your scream?


 Not sure it could be a PH problem Im not the best at diagnosing problems. Im really not sure when ill start the Sour Creams. After my flowering room is empty(Blueberry Dwarf,Purple Urkle, and Road Runner) i will probably start a few another Iced Grapefruit,along with Sweet Deep Grapefruit and 1 Sour Cream


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 18, 2010)

glass of milk anyone?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> glass of milk anyone?


HHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Now thats how you build strong bones


----------



## dieselvenom (Oct 18, 2010)

^ That is freakin' major!



Posted flowering rhino (under 600hps) a while ago.

This post is the veg area. 8 big ones, 7 clones, and 7 seedlings.

This is the second run. Tried topping, fimming, LST.

600w hps (red) + 648w fluoro (12 blue tubes)

Later this will be a flower area and the T5s will be switched to red tubes.

Mostly White Widow, Arjan's Haze #1, Super Lemon Haze
Clones are Arjan's Haze #3 and White Rhino
1 Each of Free Seeds: Sour Cream, Cole Train, Shark's Breath



There are only TWO plants in this pic. It's so flat on top, it's like a rainforest.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> glass of milk anyone?


awesome pic GG.


----------



## dieselvenom (Oct 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> awesome pic GG.


From a video gamer's perspective it looks like you said, "Good Game" meaning "I surrender!"


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 18, 2010)

Dont have a name for her yet but shes the newest to my collection!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2010)

I need some advice here on a new setup I'll be building soon. I want to plan it out well so I'm not running around like a chicken with it's head cut off when I load it up with plants.

I'm getting another 600W digital to go with the one I already have and selling the 400W I don't use anymore. I have a new space to work with and will be building a new flower room. I've got 9'3" floor to ceiling and can build it as big as 5'X9'6". 

Deciding between changing it up completely to a vertical in soil or NFT, setting up E&F in the room with two trays and two reservoirs (harvest one of them every 4-5 weeks) or setting up E&F with one big tray and just do one big harvest every 8-10 weeks.

Not sure I want to grow in anything other than E&F or possibly NFT if I go vertical. So far I've tried soil, E&F and DWC. Haven't tried any others and want to stick with what I've become used to. 

I've got just about everything I'd need to do either E&F setups or soil. I'd have to pick up some things if I build a vertical setup and I'd need some parts for NFT. Not a big deal though.

I'm leaning towards the two E&F tables for the ability to harvest once a month but would like input from the 600 peeps. I'm entertaining the idea of a vertical because it doesn't use so much floor space, leaving me with a new veg room too if I build it to utilize all space available and divide the room up.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 19, 2010)

looking good man, how many u set up for there, 15??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello 600-philes!
Attached are pics of my current grow of four Red Dragon plants.
23 days since I switched the light to 12/12 (first 7 days of 12/12 was under mH, then switched bulb to HPS).
Flowers are bulking up quick.
Would have been a better grow for me but got the flu twice and really messed up my back to where it was all I could do to move enough to water them.
Had a cal/mag problem early on, then later discovered my nute mixture was testing at 5 for the PH level so I got some PH-Up to correct it (my tap water tests at a PH level of 6.8 ).
Some older leaves still show the damage, but all new growth is green and lush again, thankfully.
Hopefully won't have any more physical problems for my next grow so I can keep up on the girls better.
Go 600!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to the 600 Brother Doobie, Dieselvenom, good to have more 600watter lovers here. Nice selection HS on the seeds, Amazing looking bong GnomeGrown, and delightful pics I must say. 1BMM, well done on getting that system leak proof, I know you were playing around with it when you first built it so that must be a massive relief bru!
HeadsUp, re your post on the Herm/Fem seeds. When a breeder makes fem seeds they basically make a Fem plant herm with collodial silver, the pollen is then collected and the resulting female it is added to will only produce female seeds.

Have a great day folks.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

awesome colours COF! 

1bmm when you gonna get those buckets on and poppin?

im having a bad week. the ozone generator wasnt cutting it in the room so i switched it to the tent and njust as i was hanging it up the gas board came and knocked on the door. they came in exchanged knowing glances with each other but said nothing. theyve gone to get a ladder they said im bricking it in case they bring more than a ladder back with them.  ive shut the fan off in the tent and am just hoping to god these gas guys get the pipe renewal done quick or my girls are gonna be toasty by tonidht with 2 600's shining on em.


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 19, 2010)

wow so much inspiration from this thread, love it, favourite thread on the forum.

well its me, back to show u what i got from this crazy ass thing

3 plants gave me 404 grams wet, of some really fine lookin herb. dense, sticky and very very stinky. flushed it for about 3 weeks at the end, waiting for it to amber up. cfls took forever to finish it up



and now, it is time for round 2..... time to do 600 club right


some lsted topped, and just supercropped clones of the plants above (first cloning attempt 2/2 and the third was a top i pulled off by mistake lsting threw it in some soil and she took off. anyways, 600 watt digi ballast 2.7x2.7x5.2 secret jardin tent, stealth fan reflector, the usual. complete recipe for success from technaflora. this should be fun


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 19, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey lads. ii hope some one can help us out, my sour cream alwais seems so dropy any comment on that? she is under a 600w mh and the light is 1ft from plant tops, the heat is at 75f. here is a pic
> View attachment 1219973


Nas, what is your humidity level? Sativas in general like higher levels of humidity. You can try misting her when the lights first come on and see if that helps. Also, I watered my plants every day or almost every day. She might need more water than every few days. She looks pretty good to me. Also some sativas don't like heavy feeding and prefer a lower ph level. Try ph'ing your water to 6.0 for a week and see if that helps.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 19, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> Heads Up said:
> 
> 
> > Cannabis is phototropic? is that the term? Meaning it flowers when we switch our lights to twelve twelve. Cannabis does not have to be mature to flower, a grow from seed under 12/12 is force flowering the plant and it will start to flower generally within three weeks sometimes as little as fifteen days. A plant let's you know it's sexually mature under normal 18/6 lighting when it starts to preflower.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Feirefiz for sharing your results, looks like your CFL gave you some decent looking nugs there bru. And all set for the next run, sweet!


Feirefiz said:


> wow so much inspiration from this thread, love it, favourite thread on the forum.
> 
> well its me, back to show u what i got from this crazy ass thing
> View attachment 1220727
> ...





Heads Up said:


> Nas, what is your humidity level? Sativas in general like higher levels of humidity. You can try misting her when the lights first come one and see if that helps. Also, I watered my plants every day or almost every day. She might need more water than every few days. She looks pretty good to me.


Nas, I have to agree with HeadsUp, doesn't look like she is that unhappy. Wait until she needs water, feel the weight of the pot, and then use that as your gauge. I am having a problem with my little DOG just now because I upped the size of the pot too early and it's only really needing watered once per week...got to stay on top of pot size. No point keeping gallons of wet coco/soil in your grow room for no reason (which is what I have found to my detriment in the past!

Peace, 

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> littlegrower2004 said:
> 
> 
> > A 12/12 grow from seed does not give you a mature plant in the way a six week veg gives you a mature plant. Even in a twelve twelve from seed grow the first week or so is vegetative growth until the plant realizes it's time to bloom because of the light schedule...but the plant is not naturally mature and ready to be flowered. As for auto flowers, they don't necessarily make auto flowering strains. An auto flower strain flowers regardless of the light schedule. They are ruderalis strains and will flower when they get ready, they are not tied to a 12/12 light schedule to flower. Personally we can do almost anything with cannabis and anyone can stick a seed in the ground and get bud from a 12/12, however, why just stick seeds in the ground and do a 12/12 when you can take the time to allow the plant to mature naturally and get a much better harvest? Also, I've done a couple of 12/12 from seed grows and the plants have never reached maturity enough to start alternate branching. Some of the girls I veg for six weeks don't start alternate branching until after flowering begins.
> ...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 19, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Dont have a name for her yet but shes the newest to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice, I bet she was expensive. I bought a bong for $115 that hits just as good if not better than most of the $500+ bongs Ive hit. Came with an ash catcher, 3 branch tree perk, hits sooo good. Probably coulda bought a good bong and a whole new 600w setup for the price of that baby. But hey, whatever makes you happy, shes pretty, Id love to hit that.


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2010)

i got a new bong at the weekend, very limited choice where i live though, no chance of percs etc. its just a straight tube g spot. hits like a truck! i like the look of that toro.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad im off work time to chill out and smoke a joint. Anyway i didnt see an answer for my question so can anybody tell me the best way to Store seeds i have some in my fridge and some in a plastic tube in my stash Box any comments?


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Glad im off work time to chill out and smoke a joint. Anyway i didnt see an answer for my question so can anybody tell me the best way to Store seeds i have some in my fridge and some in a plastic tube in my stash Box any comments?


 I've heard both ways are fine , with the stash box i would keep it in a cool place. Mines are in a tin in the cupboard, fridge gets to many vistors in my house.. Heres my weak collection..Mostly donated by friends,ET is bag seed


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 19, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I've heard both ways are fine , with the stash box i would keep it in a cool place. Mines are in a tin in the cupboard, fridge gets to many vistors in my house.. Heres my weak collection..Mostly donated by friends,ET is bag seed View attachment 1220910


 My Box is in my closet by some clothes. And in the fridge they are right next to my insulin glad its just me and the wifey thanks for the info

I cant wait to post all my seeds when i get them


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Nice, I bet she was expensive. I bought a bong for $115 that hits just as good if not better than most of the $500+ bongs Ive hit. Came with an ash catcher, 3 branch tree perk, hits sooo good. Probably coulda bought a good bong and a whole new 600w setup for the price of that baby. But hey, whatever makes you happy, shes pretty, Id love to hit that.


Nice bong there mate... Didnt know shit was so expensive damn.. How do you tell Good bong? might sound silly but really dnt know.


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2010)

its all in the smoke, unfortunately you will not be likely to come across a shop keeper who will let you try before you buy so i guess you gotta go by the feel of it. my g spot was £75 ($115) and the cheapest roor in the shop was £125 ($190), my g spot was more bang for your buck and is still realy good quality. i would steer well clear of cheap glass bongs


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2010)

ghb said:


> its all in the smoke, unfortunately you will not be likely to come across a shop keeper who will let you try before you buy so i guess you gotta go by the feel of it. my g spot was £75 ($115) and the cheapest roor in the shop was £125 ($190), my g spot was more bang for your buck and is still realy good quality. i would steer well clear of cheap glass bongs
> 
> View attachment 1220921


Cool GHB... Whats the diff between yoours an torro?


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2010)

he has a perculator and a pinch bowl as well as something extra in there ( i don't know that much about bongs and the inner workings, i just like ripping them up). mine is a pretty run of the mill bog standard affair.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

soz HS, I keep mine in a fridge in my utility room, away from the main kitchen.


Hotsause said:


> My Box is in my closet by some clothes. And in the fridge they are right next to my insulin glad its just me and the wifey thanks for the info
> 
> I cant wait to post all my seeds when i get them





dr green dre said:


> Nice bong there mate... Didnt know shit was so expensive damn.. How do you tell Good bong? might sound silly but really dnt know.


Funnily enough, if you mean a good quality piece of glass it's basically all in the thickness. Most roors are around 5mm, although I think they do them thicker. Mine cost 240 with a reduction to &#8364;200 (and my bru at the coffeeshop hooked me up with a US style bowl and connector), worth every penny...in fact I think it's lonely, better go and check up on it, lol.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 19, 2010)

u'll never find a 115$ bong that hits even close nvm better than any toro!..3 arm tre perk is weak!..i love glass man so the price dont matter to me! its all about quality homie,just like buying shwag vs headies!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I need some advice here on a new setup I'll be building soon. I want to plan it out well so I'm not running around like a chicken with it's head cut off when I load it up with plants.
> 
> I'm getting another 600W digital to go with the one I already have and selling the 400W I don't use anymore. I have a new space to work with and will be building a new flower room. I've got 9'3" floor to ceiling and can build it as big as 5'X9'6".
> 
> ...


I think either the two table e&f with rotating harvests or the vert grow. I like vert bacause of the increased 'canopy' space. Are the demensions of your space 5' x 9'6" x 9'3"? Either way, I don't think you can go wrong. ALso... is plant count an issue, or do you just run as many as you please?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

That is one cool peice GG. Id love to get a new bong. My problem is dropping the fuckers. I for some reason usally smoke in my kitchen which has a marble floor. It has claimed many many bowls and a couple of bongs haha. Butter fingers. 

Don G&T Sonds like a close encounter. Man do I know how that feels. Hope you get through the gas peeps safely. 

Have a good day 600. 1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah man ive just about stopped having palpatations just....


----------



## streets (Oct 19, 2010)

purple yo!!! wish i wasnt loosing this strain.. im cutting down in 7 days ill post pics right before i cut, and after i manicure

HAPPY GROWING!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 19, 2010)

1bm if u buy another tube just tie a guitar strap to it and keep it around ur sholder while ur blazein!  i have a friend with ill butter fingers too,his kitchen floor also claimed a couple of his bongs! lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 19, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> u'll never find a 115$ bong that hits even close nvm better than any toro!..3 arm tre perk is weak!..i love glass man so the price dont matter to me! its all about quality homie,just like buying shwag vs headies!


 Say what you want, but the perc in that bong is an old style, I didnt even think they made them any more. The one I bought is 5mm thick, and I have hit it against mason jars, tables, etc and no break. Other people have said the same that you did, and then were made to feel stupid once they hit it. Then I tell them, now do you feel dumb for paying so much? Sometimes the answer is yes, sometimes the answer is the same one you gave. Some people are collectors. I personally dont care about the name of the maker. I determine a bongs quality by how it hits. How can you say there is no way it can hit even close to how your toro hits if you have never hit it. Doesnt really matter to me, I have hit bongs very similar to yours, toro, Legos, and the like.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, so I am not a collector of bongs like GG, so I must be in the dumb category, hahahaha. Here's my slant, I go into a shop, I have money in my pocket and I am thinking before I go into that shop, I am going to spend X amount max on something here. I go in, I find to my surprise the price is higher than I thought but with discount it works out good. I walk out happy and not feeling dumb. I never feel dumb when I pay more than someone else, because I was willing to pay that price at the time. And I am sure we have all bought something in our lifes that is cheaper afterwards, stands to reason with inflation, etc....

and what the hells a "perc"? hahahaha, you guys talk some funny Engrish, lmao.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

My DPQ seems to have taken..


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I think either the two table e&f with rotating harvests or the vert grow. I like vert bacause of the increased 'canopy' space. Are the demensions of your space 5' x 9'6" x 9'3"? Either way, I don't think you can go wrong. ALso... is plant count an issue, or do you just run as many as you please?


Well, those dimensions are about as big as I can go (5'X9'6") and the ceiling height is 9'3". I'll be building a room in my garage and that's as big as I have room for. I don't really pay too much attention to plant count, set out with an ideal scenario and adjust as needed. That's how I usually play it.

For example: If I was to do the two 36"X42" grow trays I'd like to have 9 plants in each tray so that's what I'd shoot for. If something happens to where I can't come up with that many quality clones, I'll put in what I have and make do.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

ive never paid more then 80 bucks for any glass, and all hit great, im a blunt smoker though as well. ive probably spent a few hundred on wraps


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys. While we are discussing grow room setup, I'd like to get some input from those of you who have already set yours up. This will be my first indoor and the total space I will be working with is 10' width by 12' length by 7' height. I would like to set up a clone/seedling room, a veg and a flower area. Because of the height, I planned on going scrog with homemade rolling tables so I could easily move from the veg area to the flower area.

My question is this, with the dimensions I gave what size areas would you folks recommend for each of the three rooms? Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

Country your room is pretty large then. My room is a bit larger than id like to be honest and its smaller than what youve described. For each light you plan to use as in HID. A 4 X 4 footprint is your basic light area coverage. That figure is using your light and space efficiently. In my case alot of light escapes out of the front because i have no wall there to keep it in. Just fruit for thought. 

Your veg space just really depends on how many plants your going to be working with. Are you vegging under floro or MH.? If using floro heat is not an issue and a smaller space like a cabinet works good. Otherwise if using MH your going to have to keep in mind that they get hot if not cooled. Hope this helps. 

1BMM


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Hey guys. While we are discussing grow room setup, I'd like to get some input from those of you who have already set yours up. This will be my first indoor and the total space I will be working with is 10' width by 12' length by 7' height. I would like to set up a clone/seedling room, a veg and a flower area. Because of the height, I planned on going scrog with homemade rolling tables so I could easily move from the veg area to the flower area.
> 
> My question is this, with the dimensions I gave what size areas would you folks recommend for each of the three rooms? Any input would be much appreciated.



well your veg room does not have to be that big because while they vegging they can be bunch together, your flower room is the room you are going to want as much space as possible.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

i vegged 18 in a 2 ft wide 2 ft long and 3 ft tall box with a 200 watt cfl and it worked great


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

So if I run two 600HPS lights, do you guys think I should make my flowering space 4'X8' then if I go with a trditional setup and E&F?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

I was thinking 3X3 per light but was shooting for a little extra since there'd be two bulbs running so you'd have light from both directions in the center of the tables. Figured that would put at about 3'X7'.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

i beleive a 600 hps covers a 4x4 area


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

I've heard both 3X3 and 4X4 and I think it would be awesome to go with a 4X7 or 4X8 but I want to make sure I don't end up with air bud, you know?

I haven't seen pics of your setup, do you run yours over that large of an area? I've only seen some pics of your plants and stuff but not your setup and your thread is soo long now that it'd take me forever to look through it, lol.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i beleive a 600 hps covers a 4x4 area


I have to disagree. It can but it's not ideal. 1000W is really what you want for a 4'x4' (I know it's blasphemy to mention 1000 watters here). I believe the ideal area for a 600W is 3'x3'


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

i ran one 600 in a 2 1/2 ft wide, 4 1/2 ft long and 6/12 ft tall closet. i never had airy buds. but from what i read if you use 1 600 in a bigger space then 4x4 then your wasting light you said your going to run 2 600 right? i think that should be enough for a 4x8 space


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> I have to disagree. It can but it's not ideal. 1000W is really what you want for a 4'x4' (I know it's blasphemy to mention 1000 watters here). I believe the ideal area for a 600W is 3'x3'



well from what i read and this is only what i read not personal. but a few articles say a 600 is good for a 6x6 and a 1000 for a 8x8 but i think that is to much most of what i have read and asked andvanced growers say that a 1 600 should not be used in a space no bigger then 4x4 if you can grow an adequate amount of plants in a 3x3 room with a 600 then that is great but i think it shouldnt go over 4x4 for 1 light


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i think it shouldnt go over 4x4 for 1 light


Agreed


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you, I knew this was the right place to ask.

I love this thread, everyone using similar lights but some in very different ways so there's a lot of info here.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

So it seems I'm probably in pretty good shape if I go with a 3'X7' footprint on the table. I don't mean to be a pain, just don't want to be building another room in 6 months. I'd like to build one I can use for the long term and be happy with.

Yes, there will be two 600s in there.

I was doing some layout on the floor just now and it's not going to be so simple to build the new room since I'll have to take down a shelf I built on the wall at 6'8" high (and put all the shit on it somewhere else) and relocate a light on the ceiling. Only ways I see to avoid those things would be to shrink the room down in deoth and height. It'd be something like 4'5"deepX8'4"wideX6'8"tall (inside dimensions). That would make interior layout critical in order to get around inside


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2010)

Would it be possible to relocate your shelf to the new exterior wall
of your grow room? or use the new roof for storage.
As for the light, that can be your electrical source.


cof


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 19, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i beleive a 600 hps covers a 4x4 area


actually the optimal area is about 4x4, then the primary is 5x5. now in a space that is more than 4x4, say like a 3x6, you would need two 600's to get proper coverage. but in a 4x4 space or tent with your light at the right height a single 600 could cver a 4x4 area. now i will agree that a 1000 would get you excellent penetration but if you have height issues it might pose a problem cause you would have to jack your light a little higher than you would with a 600. i personally have two 600's in an 8x8 tent, but im only using half{4x8} of the tent, and each one is dead set in the middle of each 4x4 area, and i havent noticed the plants on the edges suffering at all, and those 1000's get hot as hell. just speaking from my own experience though.but i think you'll be good with your decision.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> So it seems I'm probably in pretty good shape if I go with a 3'X7' footprint on the table. I don't mean to be a pain, just don't want to be building another room in 6 months. I'd like to build one I can use for the long term and be happy with.
> 
> Yes, there will be two 600s in there.
> 
> ...


 
just curious, but why not go ahead and make it 4x8, or 4.5x8.5 to give yourself some wiggle room, and because most trays are not exactly 2x2, or 4x4, or 4x8, if you planned on using them.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Thank you, I knew this was the right place to ask.
> 
> I love this thread, everyone using similar lights but some in very different ways so there's a lot of info here.


Damn right. This thread is packed with good info. 



Dezracer said:


> So it seems I'm probably in pretty good shape if I go with a 3'X7' footprint on the table. I don't mean to be a pain, just don't want to be building another room in 6 months. I'd like to build one I can use for the long term and be happy with.
> 
> Yes, there will be two 600s in there.
> 
> I was doing some layout on the floor just now and it's not going to be so simple to build the new room since I'll have to take down a shelf I built on the wall at 6'8" high (and put all the shit on it somewhere else) and relocate a light on the ceiling. Only ways I see to avoid those things would be to shrink the room down in deoth and height. It'd be something like 4'5"deepX8'4"wideX6'8"tall (inside dimensions). That would make interior layout critical in order to get around inside


Having room to work is a nice amenity. And in some setups necissary. Those dimensions dont sound like a bad configuaration. Atleast youll be able to stand up all the way unlike my room. I have to duck to do everything. 



curious old fart said:


> Would it be possible to relocate your shelf to the new exterior wall
> of your grow room? or use the new roof for storage.
> As for the light, that can be your electrical source.
> 
> ...


Now thats sound advice there. And the shelf could double as a secret door. Been thinking about doing something like that on my own room. 



ZEN MASTER said:


> actually the optimal area is about 4x4, then the primary is 5x5. now in a space that is more than 4x4, say like a 3x6, you would need two 600's to get proper coverage. but in a 4x4 space or tent with your light at the right height a single 600 could cver a 4x4 area. now i will agree that a 1000 would get you excellent penetration but if you have height issues it might pose a problem cause you would have to jack your light a little higher than you would with a 600. i personally have two 600's in an 8x8 tent, but im only using half{4x8} of the tent, and each one is dead set in the middle of each 4x4 area, and i havent noticed the plants on the edges suffering at all, and those 1000's get hot as hell. just speaking from my own experience though.but i think you'll be good with your decision.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Agreed. I have a 1000 watter and it gets hot as 2 rats fucking in a whool sock. I mean HOT. i couldnt keep it cool in a cooltube with it running solo. It was just to much for my inline fan. 600s all the way. And if im not mistaken for what it cost to run a 1000 watt you can run 2 600 and get a shit load more lumens per watt. 

1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

If I decide to set the ceiling height to match the shelf that's there, I can make as big as 5'X just under 9' clear on the inside with the ceiling height being 6'8". I'll probably go this route so I can just sheet the top with plywood and then I'll have an even bigger shelf to store shit, lol.

If I go any bigger there won't be room for the wifey to get out of her car when she comes home everyday.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds to me like the wife is gonna have to start parking on the street.. lol 

I'm kidding..


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> Sounds to me like the wife is gonna have to start parking on the street.. lol
> 
> I'm kidding..


Haha, I've been trying to figure out how to pull that off. We have to have a permit to park outside of the garages and they only issue permits if you either have more than three registered vehicles (motorcycles don't count or I'd be in) or if your vehicle is too big to fit in the garage 'safely'.
I got one when we moved in for the truck I had because it was longer than te garage but that truck's gone now and that permit expired. I use it for a while in my new ride but eventually it expired and they won't give me a new one....dicks, lol

thinking I'll see if my trailer counts and if it does, I'll squeeze my ride in the garage with the trailer and the motorcycles and try to get a permit for the wife's car. Then I could go as big as 8X10 since my trailer stays at the in-laws' place.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

In no particular order. 












A few Blue Widow branches






The Purps


















A few Blue Widow shots.






Smells like Tha Bomb  And survery says IT IS 













 1BMM


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Haha, I've been trying to figure out how to pull that off. We have to have a permit to park outside of the garages and they only issue permits if you either have more than three registered vehicles (motorcycles don't count or I'd be in) or if your vehicle is too big to fit in the garage 'safely'.
> I got one when we moved in for the truck I had because it was longer than te garage but that truck's gone now and that permit expired. I use it for a while in my new ride but eventually it expired and they won't give me a new one....dicks, lol
> 
> thinking I'll see if my trailer counts and if it does, I'll squeeze my ride in the garage with the trailer and the motorcycles and try to get a permit for the wife's car. Then I could go as big as 8X10 since my trailer stays at the in-laws' place.


8x10 great ammount of space.. parking enforcement bastards..


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> littlegrower2004 said:
> 
> 
> > A 12/12 grow from seed does not give you a mature plant in the way a six week veg gives you a mature plant. Even in a twelve twelve from seed grow the first week or so is vegetative growth until the plant realizes it's time to bloom because of the light schedule...but the plant is not naturally mature and ready to be flowered. As for auto flowers, they don't necessarily make auto flowering strains. An auto flower strain flowers regardless of the light schedule. They are ruderalis strains and will flower when they get ready, they are not tied to a 12/12 light schedule to flower. Personally we can do almost anything with cannabis and anyone can stick a seed in the ground and get bud from a 12/12, however, why just stick seeds in the ground and do a 12/12 when you can take the time to allow the plant to mature naturally and get a much better harvest? Also, I've done a couple of 12/12 from seed grows and the plants have never reached maturity enough to start alternate branching. Some of the girls I veg for six weeks don't start alternate branching until after flowering begins.
> ...


----------



## alex420cali (Oct 19, 2010)

About to enter the 600 watt grow. 12 variety's baby! not including my Purple Jems thats already growing and huge! check out the video of my Purple Jems at 4 weeks its a beast. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IhSYHdc528


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> About to enter the 600 watt grow. 12 variety's baby! not including my Purple Jems thats already growing and huge! check out the video of my Purple Jems at 4 weeks its a beast. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IhSYHdc528


looks like your goin in there bro.. What strain you thinks best out of the 12 smoke /yeild? gonna check the video now.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 19, 2010)

Some of the efforts of my work this outdoor season. I'm a bad cameraman, sorry.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry to blurt this out but BUNK BEDS are the answer to more space to gro. Nice box of bud u have there CF, have u quicky dried any for a sneeky peeek at the stone?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I need some advice here on a new setup I'll be building soon. I want to plan it out well so I'm not running around like a chicken with it's head cut off when I load it up with plants.
> 
> I'm getting another 600W digital to go with the one I already have and selling the 400W I don't use anymore. I have a new space to work with and will be building a new flower room. I've got 9'3" floor to ceiling and can build it as big as 5'X9'6".
> 
> ...


You should make sure that your bulbs are able to be hung vertically.....some are universal...but most are either or......other than that...I must suggest SCROG!!!!!! Try a vertical SCROG....that would be fkn awesome.....the best of both worlds!!!!


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

Vertical scrog is what I think I am gonna do for my next grow..


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2010)

1bmm

Good looking harvest! With the way you smoke that ought to last you
at least a week, if you're conservative.


cof


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> sorry to blurt this out but BUNK BEDS are the answer to more space to gro. Nice box of bud u have there CF, have u quicky dried any for a sneeky peeek at the stone?


Yeh. Quick dried what is shown in the box. Really liked it. Nice indica body buzz that comes along with some psychoactives. I haven't tried the big bud yet, but it is easily the stickiest out of the three plants I harvested.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> You should make sure that your bulbs are able to be hung vertically.....some are universal...but most are either or......other than that...I must suggest SCROG!!!!!! Try a vertical SCROG....that would be fkn awesome.....the best of both worlds!!!!


Vert scrog sounds like something I would like to see done, or maybe do myself after I get a horizontal under my belt. That is next on my grow ticket.

And now I need to stop surfing, quit procrastinating, and get back to trimming.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 19, 2010)

^Get your ass in there and make some damn scissor hash!!!!!!LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Vert scrog sounds like something I would like to see done, or maybe do myself after I get a horizontal under my belt. That is next on my grow ticket.


You should check out my last two grows.... both different variations on a vert scrog. I must say it's a very interesting way to grow. It's funny, people always ask me on youtube... "how do you get it to grow up the screen like that"... not sure what they are asking... plants just grow upwards usually don't they? lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

some nug porn! Snowcap, GDP, and Master kush.


----------



## epixbud (Oct 19, 2010)

600w club eh..... ain't read much but what a big thread!
wonder i ain't seen it yet!
I run 2 x 600w'z and a 400w, each with there own tablbes, Aerophonic i do.....

little to fuk"d up off me last harvest to indulge more.... just look me up here....

I think 600w'z is the way to go, you get more of the spectrum for less annual coin....
how can you go wrong?


peace.... out.....


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 19, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> some nug porn! Snowcap, GDP, and Master kush.


Gorgeous! Back to trimming. Scissor hash is the bomb, but cleaning the damn scissors is getting old. So is trimming, lol.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 19, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> now in a space that is more than 4x4, say like a 3x6, you would need two 600's to get proper coverage. but in a 4x4 space or tent with your light at the right height a single 600 could cver a 4x4 area.
> -ZEN-


Am I understanding you correctly when you say that one light will cover more space than two per light? Sounds a bit contradictory. I'd have more confidence and better results using 2 600w bulbs covering a 4'x8' area (two 4'x4' areas) than one single 600w covering a single 4'x4' area. In other words, if you're going to use one 600 watter expect to get weaker results around the perimeter in a 4'x4' area


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

UPDATED grow PICTURES in the journal !! check out my signature for a link


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 19, 2010)

Bump for Country Farmer.....


Do I see some purple in there or am i trippin. Nice flat of Bud CF

Cof thankyou. yep should last about a week hahaa. For the most part those plants were flowered under 1 600 watter. Give a good idea of what a single 600 can pull for our new growers in the mix. Im quite impressed with the frostyness. lol. 

Nothing like having a good coughing choke off your own smoke. Trainwreck is really potent. 

1BMM


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 19, 2010)

Love trainwreck. One of my favorite smokes. I think I am calling it a night. God am I a slow ass trimmer. If I worked for one of you guys you would have fired my ass by now, lol.

And yeh 1BBM. That strain purpled up on me. Sort of neat. Anyway, off to the showers and then bed. I'm whooped.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, opinions, advice, etc.

I'm glad I waited for my wife to get home before I started cutting up the lumber I bought. we talked about it all in the garage while looking at what all we have to deal with and she suggested building my new room around my existing rooms and then take down the existing rooms after so I don't mess up the light cycles on the plants at all. By keeping everything on that side of the garage, I can and will be bilding it to where it will have clear inside dimensions of 5'dX9'8"wX6'8"h. Stoked because If I stick with the 36"X84" table divided in half I'll have a solid 24" walkway between the table and the wall. I'll also be able to use the space at the end of the table as an area to keep mothers and veg youngins (32"X60"). So now I'm thinking I'll put up a couple shelves on the wall at the end where the mothers will be to germ seeds and root clones.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'm glad I waited for my wife to get home before I started cutting up the lumber I bought. we talked about it all in the garage while looking at what all we have to deal with and she suggested building my new room around my existing rooms and then take down the existing rooms after so I don't mess up the light cycles on the plants at all.


Always nice to have someone with some sense around. Good wives are a good deal. Mine always has good ideas for my closet.

And I gotta say DAAAAYM littlegrower. Those nugs look so amazing.



littlegrower2004 said:


>


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 19, 2010)

Been hiding out trimming giants in the Sierra Nevada Mountains but now I'm back and fired up the lab.

2 600 Lumatek's in a 6x6 tent 10in vortex fans in and out w/carbon filter, Ocean Forest in 2 gal pots and water so far. Temp has been steady 78 with 48% humidity, 10 days from rooted clone. Blackberry, Purple Bubblegum, Plat OG Kush. 36 total


----------



## lotsOweed (Oct 20, 2010)

How many plants you get under those 2 600s? Thinking of going that route. Nice looking plants btw


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 20, 2010)

lotsOweed said:


> How many plants you get under those 2 600s? Thinking of going that route. Nice looking plants btw


36 total plants and i still have a foot of space around the plants.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Morning/Evening guys, been killing it in the 600 last night. Thanks for all the pic share, there are some lovely looking flowers on this thread for sure.....and who said that like flowers was gay, eh!!!

1BMM, now you got your coffeeshop selection, whens you opening for business? oh yeh, cof got it right, you would be pen 1 days and you'll have shmoked the lot!! hahaha.

Welcome to everyone posting for the 1st time, hope you enjoy the 600!! A real cool place to hang out and chat. Country Farmer your slow trimming is getting you there. I just gave up on mine...guess I'll need to finish it off sometime though...its all just shitty stuff left now though.

Jimmy T, I think ZEN is running 2 x 600's he was just saying he isn't using his whole tent area (from what I read) Dezracer, hope all your plans work out bru, like Jig said, it's amazing how our wifes can come up with neat suggestions, but then I guess if you look at something with fresh eyes it's amazing what you can see.

Funny comments from ZEN..."Wiggle Room" in your grow!!! Love it. And Jig, people were honestly asking you how you got the plant to grow up through a screen like that, Fekkin pissin maself bru, that is too funny.

Peace and love to all from the 600!!

DST


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2010)

Little pig, little pig, let me in.

Hey all, the 600's in the mail! Is a tracking number good enough for now to get into this club, and if so, where's my badge? LOL

Anyway, I do have a question I'd like to throw out there. The ballast is just a 120 magnetic HPS and I ordered a Super HPS bulb (88000 lumens) and a regular HPS (80000) for backup. Turned out he was out of Supers and offered a dual arc (61000) for the same price. I like the idea of the broader spectrum but how is it for spitting up the wattage.

Here's some links.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280472536324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.ca/600W-HPS-MH-DUAL-ARC-HYDROPONICS-GROW-LIGHTS-BULB-/280343142151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4145c0df07

This link is interesting and shows a couple of Artemis bulbs. Seems like they have a Chinese and U.S. plant. Other than that I'm having a hard time finding any info on this company.
http://the-lighting-museum.yolasite.com/the-son-high-pressure-sodium-lamp.php


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

hey duchieman, as long as you ain't a wolf you can come in, lol.

sorry can't help with the wattage question, but I am sure someone on here will know.....looks like a decent purchase though.

peace, DST





duchieman said:


> Little pig, little pig, let me in.
> 
> Hey all, the 600's in the mail! Is a tracking number good enough for now to get into this club, and if so, where's my badge? LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 20, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> Heads Up said:
> 
> 
> > in a 12/12 from seed grow there is no change in the light cycle to cause any realization that its time to bloom. the only point in time a weed plant can flower either male or female is once its reached sexual maturity. i quote the cannabis grow bible, "...the plant must be mature enough to present its sex. An immature plant will not show sex because initial calyx development is not photoperiod-related." "...sex is not genetically determined until the third week of growth." you do have a point on the autoflowers as i dont have any experience or info on that. alternading nodes on branching is well known way to tell sex but i understand completely that some strains and seeds may not do it until after showing pre flowers or being put in flower.
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone own a vacuum food storage thingy? You know where you can put a piece of steak in one of those machines that vacuum seals the bags to prevent freezer burn and help keep your food fresher longer?

If anyone does and is happy with the way it performs, I would like some recommendations. I need to ship a care package up north and I want to vacuum seal the weed, put it in a jar and then vacuum seal the whole jar before packing and shipping it.


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2010)

i would imagine most vacum sealers do as they are advertised to do. i just don't like the idea of putting weed in it, squashes the hell out of it. i like the idea of putting it in a jar then vac packing it, i vote you should use that option


----------



## newworldicon (Oct 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Does anyone own a vacuum food storage thingy? You know where you can put a piece of steak in one of those machines that vacuum seals the bags to prevent freezer burn and help keep your food fresher longer?
> 
> If anyone does and is happy with the way it performs, I would like some recommendations. I need to ship a care package up north and I want to vacuum seal the weed, put it in a jar and then vacuum seal the whole jar before packing and shipping it.


Can I ask if this needs to go under the radar??? If so please be advised that vacuum sealing will not mask the smell in the slightest. The smell will within hours permeate the bag, all materials have micro sized holes in it even though they are not big enough to let say.. water particles through they will defenitely permeate the scent of weed given enough time. What sort of time?? In my experience within 6 hours your window is gone.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

ghb said:


> i would imagine most vacum sealers do as they are advertised to do. i just don't like the idea of putting weed in it, squashes the hell out of it. i like the idea of putting it in a jar then vac packing it, i vote you should use that option


I think I would go with that option as well. Bag the weed, insert in jar, fill spaces with coffee, put lid on and seal. Or if you can get anaseed then that otta work, thats how the moroccan blocks I use to get turned up. Individually wrapped, then coated with anaseed powder, then wrapped again. Then wrapped again with yet more anaseed....fukkin pain in the arse but! Perhaps a next day delivery option if possible...good luck mate.


----------



## newworldicon (Oct 20, 2010)

DST said:


> I think I would go with that option as well. Bag the weed, insert in jar, fill spaces with coffee, put lid on and seal. Or if you can get anaseed then that otta work, thats how the moroccan blocks I use to get turned up. Individually wrapped, then coated with anaseed powder, then wrapped again. Then wrapped again with yet more anaseed....fukkin pain in the arse but! Perhaps a next day delivery option if possible...good luck mate.


Good luck whatever decision you make, nothing worse than losing merchandise. you may have seen this already but it is useful.

http://nevergetbusted.com/2010/


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Always nice to have someone with some sense around. Good wives are a good deal. Mine always has good ideas for my closet.


I agree. You know you've got a great one when you'll put no one else before her, other than kids of course, and when you've got a pretty good sense she feels the same. Mine is right by me solid, 17yrs and stronger than ever.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 20, 2010)

So flushing my Dog didnt seem to help i dont know what to do at this point she has looked the same for the past week and a half... Should i lay her to rest i have 10 million seeds lol 2 Dogs left


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Does anyone own a vacuum food storage thingy? You know where you can put a piece of steak in one of those machines that vacuum seals the bags to prevent freezer burn and help keep your food fresher longer?
> 
> If anyone does and is happy with the way it performs, I would like some recommendations. I need to ship a care package up north and I want to vacuum seal the weed, put it in a jar and then vacuum seal the whole jar before packing and shipping it.


with any of the food vacuum sealers you would be good. because actually those are made differently than your regular ziplock bag, they keep take all of the air out of the bag and seal it completely. letting no "AIR" in or out. no matter how long it sits.the problem is the outside of the bag. if any of the stuff touches the outside of from fingers or anything it could be detected. the putting it in a jar is not a bad idea either. now im just telling you about vacuum seal bags, because in my opinion, regardless of how you try to stealth it , i dont think shipping it is that much of a good idea in the first place. i just dont think risking yourself getting put out there is worth it. because you might get away with it, but what "IF" you dont. are you prepared to deal with what "MIGHT" happen if you do get caught. just my opinion brother.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2010)

duchieman said:


> I agree. You know you've got a great one when you'll put no one else before her, other than kids of course, and when you've got a pretty good sense she feels the same. Mine is right by me solid, 17yrs and stronger than ever.


Well said...+rep for that one.

@Heads Up:
With vaccuum sealers, there are lots of different ones and they use different types and thicknesses of materials for wrapping/sealing. I'll dig mine out when I get back home in a few hours and let you know what it is and what it cost us. I can't say it's the best because I don't know that much about them but I can tell you that mine works very well and keeps food good in the freezer for a really long time.


----------



## Jamexican (Oct 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Jamexican, welcome and thanks for posting your pics.
> 
> I am liking the looks of the afghan widow. I smoked an afghan widow about 15 years ago that was the fekking bomb!! Never seen any decent equivalents though, but she looks real nice.
> 
> ...


Ohh sorrry the pics up top is my current grow and the pics below are my last grow harvested about 3 weeks ago. I made some changes since my last grow, since I had some problems. I started the flowering the my Blue Cheese & Aghan Widow 2 1/2 weeks before the Querkle. This is because the Blue Cheese towered over the Querkle and didn't give it enough light last grow. And with the Querkle this time I grew it out Fimmed it a couple of times until it was a 16" bush then threw her into flower with the Blue Cheese and Afghan Widow. I also threw some SOG wire on the walls to manage the two blue cheese in the back and Aghans in the front. Now the plants are all recieving the same amount of light with the lights closer, and I'm liking it . Finally Added some Liquid Cool Bloom to the mix with my plants about 2-4 weeks into flower, so hopefully they will start filling out over the next couple of weeks. Then finish them off with the powda Koolbloom!! Sorry smoked a hash oil and Blue Cheese joint before writing this ramble.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got done making a large Tub of True Cannabutter.

I used all the Trim, and little buds, Stems, and Leaves.

Slow cooked in a crock pot for 12 hours.

This Stuff is some of the strongest i have ever made.
View attachment 1223128View attachment 1223129View attachment 1223130View attachment 1223131


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

don't worry, we have a lot of ramblers on the thread, myself included! thanks for clearing that up, I thought they looked a bit young to be fiddling around with, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the rewards of your cooking Humbolt. Love a bit of ye olde edibles...


Humboldt14 said:


> Just got done making a large Tub of True Cannabutter.
> 
> I used all the Trim, and little buds, Stems, and Leaves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks man.... LOL


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> littlegrower2004 said:
> 
> 
> > No offense littlegrower but of course there is no change in light schedule with a 12/12 from seed grow. In a 12/12 from seed grow, it's the twelve hours of uninterrupted dark that signals the plant to bloom even though it is not sexually mature. That is what I mean when I say in a 12/12 from seed grow you are forcing the plants to bloom because they are sexually immature. If a plant does not determine its sex until week three, how come in a 12/12 from seed grow you can see plants starting to flower before the end of week three? How can they be flowering or producing balls when the bible clearly states a plant does not determine its sex until the third week? What I think he is talking about is if you are growing and using a normal six week veg cycle. I also take what he is saying about a plant being mature enough to present its sex as meaning before the plant will naturally start to show pre-flowers. Once a plant naturally starts to show pre-flowers, it's sexually mature. I've grown and harvested plants that have never alternated nodes.
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> Can I ask if this needs to go under the radar??? If so please be advised that vacuum sealing will not mask the smell in the slightest. The smell will within hours permeate the bag, all materials have micro sized holes in it even though they are not big enough to let say.. water particles through they will defenitely permeate the scent of weed given enough time. What sort of time?? In my experience within 6 hours your window is gone.


the weed i get form my grower always comes vacuum sealed, it is first in ziploc bags then sealed. he drives a few hours to get to me and i can not smell a thing through it, ive left it in a sealed bag for months and no smell at all. 
and as for smashing buds well if they are fluffy they will now be dense and if they are dense then you have nothing to worry about. i would vacume seal jar then tinfoil around the jar and then more vacuum sealing


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 20, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> Just got done making a large Tub of True Cannabutter.
> 
> I used all the Trim, and little buds, Stems, and Leaves.
> 
> ...


 
hey humbolt what up! ive always wondered how do you make canna butter, and when its made how do you use it? do you use it like regular butter? like speading it on bread or something like that? how does it taste, or do you even eat it? hope it doesnt sound like im asking too many stupid questions? i just dont know, but i do know that in a couple of weeks im going to be having alot of trim and small buds that im going to end up throwing away, and i want to put it to good use. thanks in advance.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 20, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey humbolt what up! ive always wondered how do you make canna butter, and when its made how do you use it? do you use it like regular butter? like speading it on bread or something like that? how does it taste, or do you even eat it? hope it doesnt sound like im asking too many stupid questions? i just dont know, but i do know that in a couple of weeks im going to be having alot of trim and small buds that im going to end up throwing away, and i want to put it to good use. thanks in advance.
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 bro dont feel like you asking to many questions thats what we are all here for is to help each other out with knowledge about anything Cannabis. .....

1) I did 3 quarts of high fat butter in a crock pot and let it melt 
2) Temp set at "LOW"
3) i put about about a pound of wet and dry trim, all the stems cut into pieces, all the leaves (basically everything left over that can fit)
4)then set the timer for 12 hours on LOW
5) Use a strainer and pour in a container and put in the fridge and wait until it sets then you can cook with it put on toast anything you want.

and it dont taste that good if you make strong like i do.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ...in a couple of weeks im going to be having alot of trim and small buds that im going to end up throwing away, and i want to put it to good use. thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Bubble hash is a pleasure to enjoy and easy to make.


cof


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2010)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\
i second what this guy said


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2010)

I always make butter with the trimmings and any small, airy buds that may be around the bottom of the plant. I usually substitute it for reg butter in cookie mixes and make rice crispie treats and stuff. This last time though I made cannaoil instead of the cannabutter so I could make a nice batch of brownies once my cookies are gone. The oil stays good in the fridge a lot longer than butter and you make it the exact same way you do butter if you use a crockpot (slow cooker).

I'm with humboldt though on making it strong. I don't want to have to eat two or three cookies to get the desired effect so I load the butter up pretty good. 1 small cookie is usually equal to about 2 big ones from a dispensary. One batch was soo strong that I was only eating a 1/4 cookie at a time so I hooked some buddies up with some and they were stoked on them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

theres nothing quite like over doing the edibles. im sure the 600 has got some good tales! 

last lot of browies i mad sent my girl waaaay over the edge. literally it was like split personality disorder or somethin, she was laughing giggling for 15 seconds then having a panic that she was never going to come down saying she thought her spine was popping out her back. she made my buddy leave she was so freaked out, i tried to smooth it out n failed n he said its ok ill try n talk her down. he asked if id mind him trying. of course i said sure. 

she was in the bedroom trying to calm down, my bud asks if she's decent i said yeah shes fully clothed. by the time he walked in she was nekkid as the day she was born. i dont know which one was more shocked it was side splittingly funny but could have been the brownies to be fair.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 20, 2010)

Respect the edibles. They can be very destructible. My wife and I ate a 'special' cookie each. After about twenty minutes she wanted to eat another one because she couldn't feel anything yet. I tried to warn her that eating one was already plenty. Somehow, she convinced me to eat another one simply because it was the first time eating edibles too (I had read that one cookie would suffice). So, by this point we had two cookies each. I must say I was completely ripped (especially physically) but my wife was just sick as all hell. Let's just say I've never even heard drunks puke this badly before. Dry heaving was a gross understatement, no pun intended. Needless to say, from that point on, we've always respected the edibles


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 20, 2010)

As far as shipping through the mail you should be fine with a small amount....My bud gets a QP of Northern Cali dank sent to the midwest once a week....it's wrapped in about 50 turkey bags...then duct taped.....then stuffed in a FedEx box....next day or same day delivery is a must tho....only problem with this is there has to be a return address on it if you use UPS or FedEx.....the less time it's in their hands the less time they have to fuck with your package....I've sent an 1/8 to a buddy in Florida once....I bought a big ass jar of peanut butter....used an Exacto knife to cut the foil on the top off cleanly...hollowed out the center but still left some on the bottom.....put in bag...then put as much peanut butter back in as i could.......smooth off the top .......then just dab a little superglue around the edge of the jar to hold the foil back on....looks like you didn't even open it.....I used regular mail and it made it in no time.....no prob....Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2010)

mmmmmm peanut budder


----------



## newworldicon (Oct 20, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Respect the edibles. They can be very destructible. My wife and I ate a 'special' cookie each. After about twenty minutes she wanted to eat another one because she couldn't feel anything yet. I tried to warn her that eating one was already plenty. Somehow, she convinced me to eat another one simply because it was the first time eating edibles too (I had read that one cookie would suffice). So, by this point we had two cookies each. I must say I was completely ripped (especially physically) but my wife was just sick as all hell. Let's just say I've never even heard drunks puke this badly before. Dry heaving was a gross understatement, no pun intended. Needless to say, from that point on, we've always respected the edibles


I've experienced the pit that is greenfever many times, lay back and let the world spin.......oooooooooohhh nasty!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 20, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> bro dont feel like you asking to many questions thats what we are all here for is to help each other out with knowledge about anything Cannabis. .....
> 
> 1) I did 3 quarts of high fat butter in a crock pot and let it melt
> 2) Temp set at "LOW"
> ...


well if the recipe here is what you use,..then its the one im gonna use, and taste im gonna get.
thanks bro!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 20, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Bubble hash is a pleasure to enjoy and easy to make.
> 
> 
> cof


well this is what i'm waiting on. they are all going to be done at the same time, hopefully. they all have different veg times ranging from 0-4weeks. when i got my tent up i was in so much of a hurry to get something in there i didnt take into consideration having to trim all that at the same time,and how the humidity level might be, or how those 600's are way more powerful than my 400's, and can bleach your plants, and im imagining that all that must have set back the finish time on them. cause its been bout 7 1/2 weeks, but they look like they have a couple more to go, but i can wait. if you notice i got two screens with twelve pots, thats a re-do of my other screen which held 18(far left). just wanted to see which one was better, and it seems that the 18 will be what i go with. if you look in the middle you'll see two single square pots and behind the are two single black 3/4 gallon round pots. the round ones are a side by side of my regular booster(floralicious bloom) vs. Atami's BloomBastic, those two are the only ones that look like they will finish on time, and this is just a pre report, but the Bloombastic is winning hands down. tighter node spacing, more compact buds, and the resin oh my god. the Floralicious Bloom looks nice all sugary and shit, ok. but the BloomBastic lokks like i sprayed the cols with water and rolled them in sugar...LITERALLY. dont really plan on doing a report on them, thats just some FYI. maybe later though. but anyway, back to the matter at hand, i got the butter recipe, now how do you do the bubble hash.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2010)

Been away for a few days and thought I'd trow a few pics up......
Durban, AK, Blueberry Kush, Sour D


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Been away for a few days and thought I'd trow a few pics up......
> Durban, AK, Blueberry Kush, Sour D


those look amazing whodat! and HUGE!


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 20, 2010)

hey lads just put my plants into flower, wanted to know how far to keep the 600hps light from the plant tops in the begining?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

as close as you can with out burning them


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 20, 2010)

8 weeks flowering. Chronic. 600W doubled up this time, because I felt like it. I'm not yet sure if it will be better or bigger than just one light. But those buds are rocks!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 20, 2010)

lol @ Mcpurple.


----------



## Coreyhulick (Oct 20, 2010)

you guys got some nice grows going


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 20, 2010)

It's all in the wrist


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> 8 weeks flowering. Chronic. 600W doubled up this time, because I felt like it. I'm not yet sure if it will be better or bigger than just one light. But those buds are rocks!


looks like some nice solid colas you got theri


----------



## Coreyhulick (Oct 20, 2010)

i thought it was all in the hips haha


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks McP. I think whodatnation's plants are way nicer looking. Those are thick and they have a ways to go!


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah, I guess that my plants are looking nice.. lol

Thanks


----------



## ozzmosses (Oct 20, 2010)

can u plz help me to tell when the tricomb are done i never see them at 50 50 maybe im not looking at them the right way my stuff always tastes nasty and not a good high i think im letting them go to far it does smell really good and is sticky as hell my email [email protected]


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Been away for a few days and thought I'd trow a few pics up......
> Durban, AK, Blueberry Kush, Sour D
> 
> View attachment 1223480View attachment 1223481View attachment 1223482View attachment 1223483


didnt even see this post, but dam they look nice, i like the last pic where the plant has its leafs stretching almost straight up praising the light. what strain is the one in the last pic, it looks delicious


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

ozzmosses said:


> can u plz help me to tell when the tricomb are done i never see them at 50 50 maybe im not looking at them the right way my stuff always tastes nasty and not a good high i think im letting them go to far it does smell really good and is sticky as hell my email [email protected]


its hard to let a plat go to far. mabye it is just bad genetics or imprpoper drying and curing.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Been away for a few days and thought I'd trow a few pics up......
> Durban, AK, Blueberry Kush, Sour D
> 
> View attachment 1223480View attachment 1223481View attachment 1223482View attachment 1223483


Whodat....Dank bro! Hows it looking compared to last grow?



shnkrmn said:


> 8 weeks flowering. Chronic. 600W doubled up this time, because I felt like it. I'm not yet sure if it will be better or bigger than just one light. But those buds are rocks!


More Light more bud unless temps get high dont change a thing.. Lookin good , when you chopping them?


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 20, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Been away for a few days and thought I'd trow a few pics up......
> Durban, AK, Blueberry Kush, Sour D
> 
> View attachment 1223480View attachment 1223481View attachment 1223482View attachment 1223483


Your plants are looking killer WHODAT..

Good job


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2010)

does any one use a worm farm for worm castings?
i know the casting are pretty spendy to buy. here soon im gonna buy a smaller worm farm for about 1000 worms to make my own casting and sell them cheaper then any one else and use some my self, plus i will have more worms for fishig and stop paying for them


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2010)

seems like every time I open the flower room these days I see balls. Sucking big time and I'm now down to 3 Afgan Kush and 2 Raspberry Cough. One of the RC plants is still showing no signs at all and the other one is looking like it may be a female but still can't say for sure.


----------



## marmarb (Oct 20, 2010)

just got my 600 looking forward to learning from you guys


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 20, 2010)

marmarb said:


> just got my 600 looking forward to learning from you guys


 
GLAD TO HEAR YOU MADE YOUR WAY TO A 600 WATTER !!

Welcome To the CLUB 600 !!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> GLAD TO HEAR YOU MADE YOUR WAY TO A 600 WATTER !!
> 
> Welcome To the CLUB 600 !!


Yes, welcome. I'm new to the 600 as well.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 20, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Yes, welcome. I'm new to the 600 as well.


Welcome to you too!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2010)

haha, thanks!

I was skimming through your grow earlier and I think it's a pretty interesting idea. I liked the hood you had on the cooltube and was thinking of doing a couple of DIY versions of it for my cooltubes if I stick with the horizontal setup. Most likely I'll be sticking with horizontal but nothing's set in stone yet since I haven't had time to conostruct the new room yet.

Tha main advantage I see with the vertical setup, at least for my situation, is I can build the same size room that I already have planned but can have a nice size veg area, a mother area and the vertical flower area. If I stay horizontal I'll have the flower area, a decent size area for a few mothers and I'm not sure where I'll veg. Right along side the mothers I guess.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 20, 2010)

I veg in the same room as my mothers.. it only makes sense to me to do it that way.


my yields have not been spectacular. Although I grow some Excellent looking buds, very dense, Excellent taste, but I dont think that any of my individual plants when harvested will weigh 1 oz..


I am currently growing a bunch of Shiskaberry X seeds to see if a different strain will increase my yields. 



Maby it is the genetics that I have (clones, of clones, of clones of clones).

Could it be the fact that I do not use any bloom enhancers, or the fact that I only grow them in 1-3 gallon pots and 12 inches tall ??

What gives ???

I see some people yield an oz from a party cup !! 


Thanks club 600 for your answers.








https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1204893d1286775204-marijuananation-back-soil-perpetual-attitude-101020102462.jpg


----------



## mimmen (Oct 20, 2010)

View attachment 1224116View attachment 1224115Here's my two ladies chilling under the 600.View attachment 1224114


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 20, 2010)

Trainwreck anybody







1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Trainwreck anybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some dank looking shit. You've got my attention.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> those look amazing whodat! and HUGE!





shnkrmn said:


> Thanks McP. I think whodatnation's plants are way nicer looking. Those are thick and they have a ways to go!





mcpurple said:


> didnt even see this post, but dam they look nice, i like the last pic where the plant has its leafs stretching almost straight up praising the light. what strain is the one in the last pic, it looks delicious





dr green dre said:


> Whodat....Dank bro! Hows it looking compared to last grow?





marijuananation said:


> Your plants are looking killer WHODAT..
> 
> Good job




Thanks for all the kind words fellow 6  greatly appreciate it 

Dre- I'll probably have a lower yield then last time but the point of this run was to find the strain I wanted to do an exclusive run with. I probably wont know until I finally get to sample all of them  so when this crop is done I'll just flower some poison trees and Blueberry Haze bushes while the chosen strain is vegging....  then its time to do a 1 stain run  like I did with the Blueberry Kush.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks cof. This shit stinks to the high heavens. I was trimming earlier and my cuz stopped by and said he could smell weed from the time he got out his car. And at that time id just begun trimming. I hate living in the city.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 20, 2010)

1BMM-I will take a ticket for that ride, that is some beautiful looking buds.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> trainwreck anybody
> 
> 
> 1bmm


fatties!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> I veg in the same room as my mothers.. it only makes sense to me to do it that way.
> 
> 
> my yields have not been spectacular. Although I grow some Excellent looking buds, very dense, Excellent taste, but I dont think that any of my individual plants when harvested will weigh 1 oz..
> ...


The bud does look great! Could be a whole combination of things effecting your yield but if the plants look healthy and have sufficient light intensity with your r/h & temp in control then maybe it's the genetics.... Some of the dankest buds come from low yielding plants


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

You do have a good point about some of the most potent strains being low yielders..

What strain is this??


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

LOL I don't know yet but I might have a lead thats pointing to something called Armageddon Skunk???

EDIT: I doubt thats what it is.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

it looks like christmas !! lol mmmmm...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

whodat and 1bmm doing the 600 proud!


----------



## lefreq (Oct 21, 2010)

check one of my cheesus out boys 4 weeks 12/12 today


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 21, 2010)

marijuananation, the strain is cannabis sativa and legally I know I'm correct. How do I know? All the federal laws consider any cannabis, cannabis sativa. Pot size has a lot to do with how big the plant can become. Vegetative stage, the longer you veg, the bigger the yield. Try a three gallon container with a five or six week veg and see what you get.

Great job on the buds guys, lookin' really fantastic.

And thanks to everyone who answered about the food storage vacuum bag idea for shipping. I have no kids so they ain't tellin' nothin' and the person receiving the package lives alone, no kids.

My mothers are about to go into the flower room and new mothers will be grown to replace them. I have eight plants under one light now. One clone of the og18 x skunk and she is about at the end of week five. Two trainwrecks, both female. Puff, my dog, still can't tell. One grape ape female, one white widow female, two white widows still can't tell. I have seven clones from each mother and with the mothers should fill up the flowering area. I'll take that time to veg another two mothers. Casey Jones will be one, the other still needs to be selected.

Welcome to all the new members of the six hundred, you've found the best thread on RIU.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 21, 2010)

Dont forget the most important thing he said No Bloom nutes if i read correctly that can effect yield big time im pretty sure... Also Less Roots = Less Plant


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Can I throw a curve ball in there....I think it's all in the veg time to be honest. My biggest Casey Jones to date (the current one) is in it's smallest pot to date, yet has had the biggest veg time. Smaller pots just mean more watering, not necessarily smaller plants, from what I have experienced anyway.
This grow I have intentionally used smaller pots as I live under the sea, the air is damp where I live and I am constantly fighting high humidity. Which is why I decided on having less medium and have increased my watering shcedule. I now average 3-4 waters per week, and it was only around 2 before. So far I am more than happy with the results. Hope this is food for thought....p.s most of my plants are in 1 gallon pots.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Can I throw a curve ball in there....I think it's all in the veg time to be honest. My biggest Casey Jones to date (the current one) is in it's smallest pot to date, yet has had the biggest veg time. Smaller pots just mean more watering, not necessarily smaller plants, from what I have experienced anyway.
> This grow I have intentionally used smaller pots as I live under the sea, the air is damp where I live and I am constantly fighting high humidity. Which is why I decided on having less medium and have increased my watering shcedule. I now average 3-4 waters per week, and it was only around 2 before. So far I am more than happy with the results. Hope this is food for thought....p.s most of my plants are in 1 gallon pots.




i live under the sea?!?! i take that to mean one of three things:
1 you are dutch and you live at or below sea level, judging by your sig(i think it's dutch text) 
2 you live in some sort of hi-tech submarine
3 you are a mermaid and your plants have evolved some sort of resistance to salt water


am i close?


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

i just listened to this song, lol.

"cooler as ekke" tune
dutch or afrikaans?


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

hehe, very good lad. This is one of my fave songs....
[youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]

Ik woon in Amsterdam, maar ik heb een Afrikaanse vrouw getrouwd, en dat is waarom ik luister naar Jack Parrow (wie is een Afrikaaner)......helaas, ben ik geen zeemeerin, lol.



ghb said:


> i live under the sea?!?! i take that to mean one of three things:
> 1 you are dutch and you live at or below sea level, judging by your sig(i think it's dutch text)
> 2 you live in some sort of hi-tech submarine
> 3 you are a mermaid and your plants have evolved some sort of resistance to salt water
> ...





ghb said:


> i just listened to this song, lol.
> 
> "cooler as ekke" tune
> dutch or afrikaans?


----------



## newworldicon (Oct 21, 2010)

ghb said:


> i just listened to this song, lol.
> 
> "cooler as ekke" tune
> dutch or afrikaans?


Dis lekker by die see my braaaaaaazzzzaaaa!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

this must be from the yellow submarine album, damn the beatles must have been smoking some good shit.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Inderdaad m'n bru


----------



## newworldicon (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe, very good lad. This is one of my fave songs....
> [youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]
> 
> Ik woon in Amsterdam, maar ik heb een Afrikaanse vrouw getrouwd, en dat is waarom ik luister naar Jack Parrow (wie is een Afrikaaner)......helaas, ben ik geen zeemeerin, lol.


Ek het gedog je' woon in Kaap Stad op die flats..


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

ghb said:


> this must be from the yellow submarine album, damn the beatles must have been smoking some good shit.


This was one of Ringos only songs that he wrote. I think they were touring somewhere and he went out on a boat and was told about the Octopuses that gather things up to make their own gardens (they do actually make their own gardens/shelters out of things they find)...couple of bowls later and this is what Ringo came up with I guess, haha


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Nog niet, maar binnen een paar jaar Wij willen een plaats kopen in Kaapstad, dat is zeker!!!

EDIT: Ok, back to English now....people will begin to wonder.lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> This was one of Ringos only songs that he wrote. I think they were touring somewhere and he went out on a boat and was told about the Octopuses that gather things up to make their own gardens (they do actually make their own gardens/shelters out of things they find)...couple of bowls later and this is what Ringo came up with I guess, haha


i love the beatles, i think they could have done better than ringo star however. he turned out to be a real ass


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Have you seen the Beatles sketches on Harry and Paul? (UK TV, I think they are hilarious....) If you have not seen it, try and check it out.


ghb said:


> i love the beatles, i think they could have done better than ringo star however. he turned out to be a real ass


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to get the info from the vaccuum sealer yesterday.

What we use is called a Food Saver V105. It works really good, haven't tried sealing up any buds to see what happens with the smell but just by checking out the materials that stuff gets sealed in I'd have to think it would work pretty well. Especially if it was jarred and then vac sealed.

As far as yield goes, there are so many variables that can come into play. I would check into the bloom nute deal first though, then veg time. I say this because a close friend of mine grows using a better setup than I do but gets much smaller yields. The only advantage I see my plants having is that he only uses Tiger Bloom during flower. I use that and Big bloom and the trio of solubles from FF as well. I seem to get between 2-3oz per plant pretty steady except for the last one but it was an oddball that suufered greatly before being flowered. He seems to get between 15-30grams per plant and 30 is the most he's harvested from one plant to date.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

i will more than likely see it repeated somewhere, infact make that definately see it repeated somewhere, tv is a joke at the minute.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

hahahaha...
[youtube]KGGc7K5sCD0[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

^^^lol^^^^^


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

i'm from liverpool and i find this especially funny, there is a lot in there that i think a lot of people wouldn't get, maybe i'm wrong


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks guys for your help..


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

ghb said:


> i'm from liverpool and i find this especially funny, there is a lot in there that i think a lot of people wouldn't get, maybe i'm wrong


Yeah, there's some humor in the sketch that I don't get but it made me laugh a few times so I think it's good stuff. There's a lot of humor from that area that doesn't translate to well to us in the states. I don't know if you know who Joe Rogan is but he was on a radio station local to me just yesterday talking about his stand dup comedy tour that he did over there. He was talking about how different the comedians are and stuff. Just a difference in culture.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah, there's some humor in the sketch that I don't get but it made me laugh a few times so I think it's good stuff. There's a lot of humor from that area that doesn't translate to well to us in the states. I don't know if you know who Joe Rogan is but he was on a radio station local to me just yesterday talking about his stand dup comedy tour that he did over there. He was talking about how different the comedians are and stuff. Just a difference in culture.


your right about that, there will always be some stuff that you won't get because of the culture difference. i have never seen joe rogan do stand up but i see him on the ufc stuff, is he funny?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

He's hilarious


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> thanks guys for your help..


Been meaning to check out one of the links on your sig which says VERTICAL COOL TUBE. Which I just have 

Looks like you are doing everything right so I am not sure but here's a couple of things I noticed.

1/ Looks like you have something munching your clones or plants later on. I think it could be thrips I am not sure, perhaps you have already dealt with that (I just skimmed your thread) Reason I say that is I thought I could see white lines in your leaves, small squiggly ones, which is basically where the thrip has eaten from the underside of your leaves (the chlorophylls) It doesn't kill the plant generally, it just means there is not as much material to photosynthesis and as such make energy for the plants to grow. I have been fighting the same problem for a while. I ended up getting a not very friendly spray from Bayer. You can also use Diatomacious Earth, which are ancient diatomes and dangerous to the insects exoskeleton. check it out on google. a fellow RIU'er (Hayduke) put me onto that. These little fuckers are almost impossible to see, and they generally lurk under the leaves. When they get bigger they can really move as well!!!
2/ I would possibly try and raise the plants a bit now they are vertical, not sure it was kinda hard to tell with the angle of the photo. Just make sure the whole plant is exposed, top to bottom, and get them babies as close as you can. On the cool tube you will notice the lower part near the fitting is really cold, just let the plant get right up in there bru.

your pics looks great, and nice videos as well. I think whodat put it right, a lot of strains can be low yielders, most of the og kush is very limited in yield imo for example. I sturggle to get 2OZ of giant plants that would normally produce 2 or 3x that.....

peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

He's a pothead (Joe Rogan) and a conspiracy theorist so he's always got funny shit to say. He likes to get into heated debates with people too. I think it's just so he can call people "dummy". He pulls that word off like noone else and typically people that he calls dummy just laugh because it sounds funny, even if he's truly trying to insult them.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

ghb said:


> your right about that, there will always be some stuff that you won't get because of the culture difference. i have never seen joe rogan do stand up but i see him on the ufc stuff, is he funny?


 
[video=youtube;9VJYk75xzQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VJYk75xzQ8[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

absolutely pissin maself at that...I need to check out more of Joe Rogan!


marijuananation said:


> [video=youtube;9VJYk75xzQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VJYk75xzQ8[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 21, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> He's a pothead (Joe Rogan) and a conspiracy theorist so he's always got funny shit to say. He likes to get into heated debates with people too. I think it's just so he can call people "dummy". He pulls that word off like noone else and typically people that he calls dummy just laugh because it sounds funny, even if he's truly trying to insult them.


 You sound like Im watching CNN calling someone a conspiracy theorist. Are you a government agent? No one uses that word unless they are brainwashed. Theories are ideas with basically not solid facts to back them, most of what rogan talks about has solid facts to back it, just depends on who you want to believe, the media or someone who isnt making money off their program. Not trying to sound rude, but I think its very unintelligent to call someone a conspiracy theorist, especially considering you probably never took the time to look into said "conspiracies" your self. I say that because 98% of people dont actually look at those subjects in depth. Maybe you did. But apparently didnt look at the info I have. Any way. I need a new camera. Taking 9 pictures at a time is a pain in the ass. Things are looking good though. Trichomes are starting to change to cloudy on some , the sour kush will probably come down in about 2 weeks, maybe the black jack too. Going by all the signs they look like they should be ready by then. The sour hasnt even begun to suck any of leaves yellow, but that doesnt always mean anything, I will go by the trichomes. probably around 3 weeks left. I hope. Only time will tell. It kind of sucks not knowing what to expect with strains you have never grown before.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> You sound like Im watching CNN calling someone a conspiracy theorist. Are you a government agent? No one uses that word unless they are brainwashed. Theories are ideas with basically not solid facts to back them, most of what rogan talks about has solid facts to back it, just depends on who you want to believe, the media or someone who isnt making money off their program.


LMAO!! No I'm not. That was the only thing I could come up with at the moment to describe him. I love watching and listening to Rogan, think he's awesome.

And some of the stuff he talks about doesn't have any solid facts to back it but he is soo convincing that people will believe that what he's saying is the truth.

Most, however can be backed up pretty easily. The guy spends hours every day lurking on the net and somehow can retain way more of what he reads and sees than most of us could. Maybe I need to find out what it is he smokes on so I can retain more, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> absolutely pissin maself at that...I need to check out more of Joe Rogan!


The dolphin noises get's me rollin every time.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

I have to say I agree with Dezracer, especially the bit in the video when he said that no ass is supposed to be entered that easily....well he obviously does spend time on the net, just not watching an_l porn, hehe. Seriously though, he's funny so who cares.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> The dolphin noises get's me rollin every time.


I know, I was nearly making them myself!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah me too


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> . Any way. I need a new camera. Taking 9 pictures at a time is a pain in the ass. Things are looking good though. Trichomes are starting to change to cloudy on some , the sour kush will probably come down in about 2 weeks, maybe the black jack too. Going by all the signs they look like they should be ready by then. The sour hasnt even begun to suck any of leaves yellow, but that doesnt always mean anything, I will go by the trichomes. probably around 3 weeks left. I hope. Only time will tell. It kind of sucks not knowing what to expect with strains you have never grown before.


Hey outdoor, you seeing any interesting colour changes in your Blackjack...I can't remember who it was but they had a very nice Blackjack, he told me I was doing something wrong but I can't remember...it's in a thread somewhere out there, oh yes, not leaving it long enough! Which I told him was utter twaddle since I had let it go past 11 weeks, trichs as amber as can be and not a sign of fekkin purple or any fancy colours....I think mine was crossed with Power Plant...typical. Anyway, prey tell?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey DST, what are the dimensions of your vertical grow room? Just trying to figure out what diameter I'd need to make the space for a vertical in my new room that's getting built today. I'm building the room with the same overall dimensions either way but would just make it go all the way to the existing ceiling in the area where the flower space would be so that part would be 9'3" tall for the vertical setup.

I'm mainly not sure how far from the cooltube I'd want the reflective material that would be behind the plants so that the plants would be spaced properly from the light.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

My dimensions (in metres) are 1.20x1.25x2.67...Although I am not at the ceilling yet with the plant, I could do with an extra 30cm for comfort.......off for a doob and to check on the ladies. peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks bro, you've been helping me with this a lot. Although, If I had never checked out your grow, I wouldn't be trying to decide which way to go. I would've just built maself a big E&F table split in two and called it a day, lol.

I just really like the way your shit looks and now want to try it out. Plus, it would only take up half of the floor space leaving me with a sweet ass veg area, a mother area and still have room for my baker's rack for seedlings and clones.

The only reason I'm hesitant is because I've never done it and worry about messing it up somehow and losing a potentially good harvest.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

practice makes perfect DEZ, 

If at first you dont suceed.. try again..


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

1200 Watt - Medical Marijuana Grow Update 100% organic !! 

[video=youtube;kdBpwSOye8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdBpwSOye8w[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

That's what I stuck to with racing and at some point, everything came together. After that all I ever finished was first except for 3 races in 3 years. 1 of those was because I got passed while helping a downed rider and the other two I just flat out got beat by someone but still got a 2nd and a 3rd.

I do apply that to my new hobby of growing this sweet ass stuff we all call MJ too. MMMMMMMMMMM...


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't race anymore for physical health reasons but I have a bitchin wall of trophies and plaques that I get to stare at whenever I'm sitting here at the computer. If I knew anything about photoshop I'd snap a photo and post it but my name and some other info is on every one of them plain as day. I'm very proud of what I accomplished with racing dirtbikes, if you can't already tell, and miss it like you'd miss your favorite dog/cat when they pass.

They are all 1st in class finishes BTW, not claiming I overalled every race. I only overalled a couple of races that were against people in the same skill level as myself at the time. Typically would finish top 50 out of a couple hundred total riders of all skill levels and a couple times I got inside the top 25.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

thats pretty cool dez.
Try to edit the picture in windows paint if you are familiar. (right mouse click on the pictureand then right mouse click edit)


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

Just took a couple of pics of the SLH and SG that are almost 9 weeks of 12/12. The first pic is the SLH and the other two are Sour Grapes. They both smell soo good right now, can't wait...

I took the pic of the SLH that way to show the bleaching of the main cola. It's only on the side that was towards the light so I figure it must just be too close to the bulb. Can't raise the light any farther though the way it is hung so it is what it is.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> thats pretty cool dez.
> Try to edit the picture in windows paint if you are familiar. (right mouse click on the pictureand then right mouse click edit)


not sure if you caught my post above MN re your grow. I checked your journal out but posted here since you asked for advise. its up there^^^
lol


Dezracer said:


> Just took a couple of pics of the SLH and SG that are almost 9 weeks of 12/12. The first pic is the SLH and the other two are Sour Grapes. They both smell soo good right now, can't wait...
> 
> I took the pic of the SLH that way to show the bleaching of the main cola. It's only on the side that was towards the light so I figure it must just be too close to the bulb. Can't raise the light any farther though the way it is hung so it is what it is.


Looks great to me, perhaps you could train the bud thats to close away, if you put some stress on the branch below the bud will stay a bit further away, but will probably just grow back so you need to kinda do it every day or so...I have been doing it with some of my vines, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

My girl....one of Thelma's daughter from seed...I sat and stared at her for some time tonight....was nearly late for me tea, lol



She's been in flower for about 3 1/2 - 4 weeks I think, keep meaning to check my diary.

DST


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

DST,
I do the same thing. rely on my journal to keep track of time for me.. lol

They are looking just caked with crystals brother... good job.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> My girl....one of Thelma's daughter from seed...I sat and stared at her for some time tonight....was nearly late for me tea, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hey what up D, nice looking buds. gotta lot of frost on 'em already. hey look here though, i was wondering what kind of camera do you, and everyone else, use for your pics that you post. all i have is my camera phone, which i cant get real close with. reason #1 is if i get too close the rays from the lights disrupt the picture quality on the phone, and #2 if i am able to get in close, it's blurry. im just sitting here wishing that i could post some close up shots of my buds, because the pic i just posted was kinda far away, and the detail really couldnt be seen, plus i wanted to show the crystal build up on the plant that isnt getting the BloomBastic vs. the one that is, plus i just want to show some of my work. be easy bro!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Been meaning to check out one of the links on your sig which says VERTICAL COOL TUBE. Which I just have
> 
> Looks like you are doing everything right so I am not sure but here's a couple of things I noticed.
> 
> ...


 
Dst,
I had mites.. the little pests have since been put in check.
I have not even seen any gnats or thrips or any other pests to be honest with you since I switched from dwc to soil..
But the spider mites sure did do a number on my foliage.. (little bastards)

The white lines are most likely hairs from my cat.. he loves to go into "*his*" sun room... lol

Thanks Bro.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

Dst,
I also plan on raising the plants up on stairs.. kind of a stadium effect.. what are your opinions on this..
cheers.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 21, 2010)

Those buds and that girl look incredible


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

I use my wifes Canon D1000...I think. Most phones dont pull off great picsa unless your lights are off. There is not much issue taking a pic now and then when the light of imo.


ZEN MASTER said:


> hey what up D, nice looking buds. gotta lot of frost on 'em already. hey look here though, i was wondering what kind of camera do you, and everyone else, use for your pics that you post. all i have is my camera phone, which i cant get real close with. reason #1 is if i get too close the rays from the lights disrupt the picture quality on the phone, and #2 if i am able to get in close, it's blurry. im just sitting here wishing that i could post some close up shots of my buds, because the pic i just posted was kinda far away, and the detail really couldnt be seen, plus i wanted to show the crystal build up on the plant that isnt getting the BloomBastic vs. the one that is, plus i just want to show some of my work. be easy bro!
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-





marijuananation said:


> Dst,
> I also plan on raising the plants up on stairs.. kind of a stadium effect.. what are your opinions on this..
> cheers.


This is how I had my plants with my first set up, with one bubl. Its the way to go to get more in there bru.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 21, 2010)

DST, with a vertical grow how do you keep the plants from bushing out, or do you? Do you have to keep rotating your containers so the plants receive light on all sides? I'm still not convinced vertical is more efficient than a scrog. I should know, I'm the expert, I haven't done either method. Since it will cost me nothing but a few dollars to do a scrog, that's what I'll attempt before I even start to seriously contemplate going vertical, that would start to cost some dollars. As for yields, I'm happy, well not happy, but happy to hear you say you struggle to get two ounces from a kush, I got forty five grams and that's from a kush skunk cross. I'm curious to see what 'the og18' will yield. I started twelve clones last sunday, noon. Six headband x cali-o and six 'the og18', all have survived my attempt at cloning to this point, I even see the start of roots, barely. Fourteen clones actually, the two tops are in rapid rooters with a rooting powder, they are in the tent with mom and doing very nicely. I'm thinking I might just get me more rapid rooters and use the tent for both mom and daughters, they seem to like it in there. In another week or so I'll be taking more cuttings and then putting the moms to rest. I don't think I'm going to flower them. With more thought and more seeds, I've decided not to grow the same two strains all through the cool season and I want some sativa. You hear me Casey Jones?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> not sure if you caught my post above MN re your grow. I checked your journal out but posted here since you asked for advise. its up there^^^
> lol
> 
> Looks great to me, perhaps you could train the bud thats to close away, if you put some stress on the branch below the bud will stay a bit further away, but will probably just grow back so you need to kinda do it every day or so...I have been doing it with some of my vines, lol.


The two ladies are looking pretty sorry I think but thank you.
I think the buds are looking really nice but the rest of the plant looks bad to me. Colas are heavy for their size so I think they're pretty dense. I only know because I have to have them tied up so they don't fall over and snap the stem. They both looked pretty good right up until the last feeding before I started giving plain water with Agave Organic Sweetener in it (just over a week ago). I've given them plain water with the Agave twice now and will continue until they're ready to chop.

Your plants look beautiful, nice dark green color you got there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2010)

Arrrggg! 
Avast ye!
Thar be frost on them scallywags!!

View attachment 1225075View attachment 1225076View attachment 1225077


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> I use my wifes Canon D1000...I think. Most phones dont pull off great picsa unless your lights are off. There is not much issue taking a pic now and then when the light of imo.
> 
> ok, ok. how do you think a 10 or 12 mega pixel camera would do under those lights? any other advice is more than welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> DST said:
> 
> 
> > I use my wifes Canon D1000...I think. Most phones dont pull off great picsa unless your lights are off. There is not much issue taking a pic now and then when the light of imo.
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, before I answer the first few questions I'll go right to the point about you not being convinced its more efficient than a scrog. That not really the point my bru. It's not a case of, A light will give bigger and better bud if is hung vertical or horizontal, it won't, it's about how many lumens you have, and how much canopy space you have. I would love for my wife to say, just use a spare room to do your thing in, but unfortunately I have a small cupboard outside, but she tollerates my not see kosha hobby. Anyway, I digress, the vertical is a way for me to use my space to its potential. I also have a scrog, it's just that my light shines across the surface of the scrog. i also have a vertical light.....
So if you look at it that way Heads Up, you can stop worrying about if a vertical grow is more efficient that a scrog, the vertical is just a way for me to increase my canopy space.
My plants tend to grow up the way, they are limited by the space in the cupboard behind, and when you grow vertical you plant generally grows in the direction of the light.
I do often move and rotate my containers to accomodate growth and to keep buds from basically committing suicide by growing right into a light. You do need to keep your peepers on it. However, It would be quite simple for me to hook up a net round the light to prevent this should that situation arise. At the moment everyhting is just going upwards.
I think if I had your space HeadsUp i would just probably grow normally. It's easier to get to your plants, I crawl around on the floor, watering under canopies, balancing jugs of water/feed....it's all part of the tlc though.




Heads Up said:


> DST, with a vertical grow how do you keep the plants from bushing out, or do you? Do you have to keep rotating your containers so the plants receive light on all sides? I'm still not convinced vertical is more efficient than a scrog. I should know, I'm the expert, I haven't done either method. Since it will cost me nothing but a few dollars to do a scrog, that's what I'll attempt before I even start to seriously contemplate going vertical, that would start to cost some dollars. As for yields, I'm happy, well not happy, but happy to hear you say you struggle to get two ounces from a kush, I got forty five grams and that's from a kush skunk cross. I'm curious to see what 'the og18' will yield. I started twelve clones last sunday, noon. Six headband x cali-o and six 'the og18', all have survived my attempt at cloning to this point, I even see the start of roots, barely. Fourteen clones actually, the two tops are in rapid rooters with a rooting powder, they are in the tent with mom and doing very nicely. I'm thinking I might just get me more rapid rooters and use the tent for both mom and daughters, they seem to like it in there. In another week or so I'll be taking more cuttings and then putting the moms to rest. I don't think I'm going to flower them. With more thought and more seeds, I've decided not to grow the same two strains all through the cool season and I want some sativa. You hear me Casey Jones?





Dezracer said:


> The two ladies are looking pretty sorry I think but thank you.
> I think the buds are looking really nice but the rest of the plant looks bad to me. Colas are heavy for their size so I think they're pretty dense. I only know because I have to have them tied up so they don't fall over and snap the stem. They both looked pretty good right up until the last feeding before I started giving plain water with Agave Organic Sweetener in it (just over a week ago). I've given them plain water with the Agave twice now and will continue until they're ready to chop.
> 
> Your plants look beautiful, nice dark green color you got there.


Well, at week 8 of 12 I would be expectinmg them to start sucking the life out of the leaves so I wouldn't really be worrying, it's not a leaf beauty contest when it gets to that stage of the game, lol. The buds look great, and that's all I say on the matter, haha. You got to see some of the states that I crop sometimes, sheesh!



DoobieBrother said:


> Arrrggg!
> Avast ye!
> Thar be frost on them scallywags!!
> 
> View attachment 1225075View attachment 1225076View attachment 1225077


Great set of close up pics, i likes this o ne, reminded me of how my head feels of an occassional morning!! All spikey and shingley like a small wave washing over a pebble beach...

Thanks Cap'n.

Seam Stains signing out.


ZEN MASTER said:


> DST said:
> 
> 
> > I use my wifes Canon D1000...I think. Most phones dont pull off great picsa unless your lights are off. There is not much issue taking a pic now and then when the light of imo.
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 21, 2010)

The camera thing, I need more info, my pictures are shit and they never do my bud justice. Yeah I push the selection button to bring up the flower icon. How close can I get in inches from the bud? Do I stay ten inches away and zoom in? What is the shutter speed? What is the iso speed? What, what, what? I am sick and tired of taking crap pictures, what is the secret? Doobiebrother, you can chime in...please and genuity where on earth are you? Are you well?

C'mon you camera guys, give us crap picture takers some in depth info, please.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> ZEN MASTER said:
> 
> 
> > I use a 9.2 kodak from wally world with crop feature in edit.
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2010)

Megapixels don't really determine picture quality unless you really start blowing it up. It's all in the lens and shot settings, and how still you can keep the camera. There are more and more basic digital cameras with better custom controls now, a person just has to take the time to learn a little.

The higher the lighting, lower the ISO, higher shutter speed but keeping it still is key.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> Thats plenty, mine is only 10...oops, I mean the wifes is...


 
oh, ok thats more understandable, ten megs. i was wondering when did you stepped into your time machine, and stopped off at the year 3013 to buy a camera.LOL. thanks though bro, really appreciate ya.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Megapixels don't really determine picture quality unless you really start blowing it up. It's all in the lens and shot settings, and how still you can keep the camera. There are more and more basic digital cameras with better custom controls now, a person just has to take the time to learn a little.


well sir if you wouldnt mind naming a few that would get me, and HeadsUp off to a great start in finding the perfect one for us. thanks!!!



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

heres one of my headband buds at nearly 11 weeks 12


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought a brand spanking new cannon sx 120 is and i still cant get a good budshot hahaha. Ive come to the conclusion im just a really shitty photographer lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2010)

Well that's a broad question. The D1000 that D spoke of is know as a Canon Rebel XS in North America and is an entry/semi pro SLR camera. They are the ones that you can change lenses on and build a camera from there. You can purchase this starter kit (kit being a camera body and lens) for around $500 US. If you are a person who is interested in getting into the real world of photography and are willing to learn, and your OK with the price, well this would be the camera for you. And just so I don't piss the Nikon guys off, they will have a very similar kit and the fight between the two companies is like Ford and GM. Keep in mind though that adding lenses is where the real money is spent and they go into the thousands. Just like any enthusiast activity, such as the one we talk about here, you can spend big money, but like another 6er said, it doesn't have to be fancy. There are photo's out there by the famous Ansel Adams that he took using a very basic film camera. 

Otherwise, the selection of digital camera's is huge all competing for your attention. Don't be fooled by pixels. A pixel is a dot that changes color. A megapixel is 10,000 pixels. A camera pixel rating is telling you how many pixel within a certain square area. The more dots in the square, the more detail, but it gets to a point where the human eye can't really tell now. But, if you start blowing that box up in size and don't increase the dots, then they just get spread apart and become less detailed. Kinda like a puzzle spread apart. So anything over just a few megapixels is more than enough for any photo you would post on here. With that said, if you are on a lower budget then grab a standard digital camera and maybe just choose between a Nikon of a Canon. After all, they are the two biggest. 

The problem with taking close up pics is that the closer you are, the more noticeable any, and I mean any, shake will ruin the shot. If you really want to take good closeups, spend a little on a tripod.

Peace


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Im needing some advice on a premium carbon scrubbing setup. My current rig just dont cut the smell. Its a 4" HTG combo. Ive never really been to impressed with it. 

Im needing to upgrade and im not really to concerned with the price aslong as it works as its supposed to. A lil info my room in cubic ft= About 510 CF. I currently have 4" ducting build into the ceiling which will likely have to stay there. 

Can anyone recommend a quality rig that can handle the 510 cu ft. And 15 stinking ladies? Thanks in advance.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Ewww Westy that bud looks scrumptious


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Im needing some advice on a premium carbon scrubbing setup. My current rig just dont cut the smell. Its a 4" HTG combo. Ive never really been to impressed with it.
> 
> Im needing to upgrade and im not really to concerned with the price aslong as it works as its supposed to. A lil info my room in cubic ft= About 510 CF. I currently have 4" ducting build into the ceiling which will likely have to stay there.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a quality rig that can handle the 510 cu ft. And 15 stinking ladies? Thanks in advance.  1BMM


I just picked up a 8x24" Phresh filter with a 750cfm rating and a 8" fan with a rating of 745cfm and my room is 4x8x8 so 32sq so I got 256 cu feet. This is a little overkill but with my my crop 42 days into 12/12 I could smell it outside of the building and that could not be tolerated. So the entire smell control set-up cost $388.00 OUCH! but the smell is nowhere to be found  Big expense but very very important for security, even tho I am legal in the state there are still low life scum bags out to get your buds.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Im needing some advice on a premium carbon scrubbing setup. My current rig just dont cut the smell. Its a 4" HTG combo. Ive never really been to impressed with it.
> 
> Im needing to upgrade and im not really to concerned with the price aslong as it works as its supposed to. A lil info my room in cubic ft= About 510 CF. I currently have 4" ducting build into the ceiling which will likely have to stay there.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a quality rig that can handle the 510 cu ft. And 15 stinking ladies? Thanks in advance.  1BMM


Here are a couple set ups from HTG :

6" fan (270 cfm), CAN Filter 33 (13" diameter)
 
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=46109



But honestly I would go and find me a vortex inline fan and carbon filter..

They are industrial strength and will last a long time pretty much care free.






*Specifications
*CFM - 747
AMPS - 1.6
WATTS - 185
RPM - 2550
*Price:* $309.95





303.78 *USD*




http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=15041







The 6" High Output vortex fan at 447 cfm will effectively exhaust up to 2000 watts of lights
*List Price:* $439.90
*Price:* $424.95





416.50 *USD*





http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=fan-filter-combo6&cat=47


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

That looks like the business. Looks like your not even venting to the outside ayy? Whodat. And still no smell. Yep sounds good to me. Thanks for the input. Whodat and M nation.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 21, 2010)

Buds looking frosty westy ..nice bro ,1badass i cant help on that one ,dont know much about them ,i just buy any budget one and replace it as it goes black..

Fond this pic on here just thought I'd share it with the room ,top class porn!!!


Heath Robinson said:


> Here are my two Critical Mass trees vegged for 6 weeks from cutting under a vertical 400w and flowered under 3 x 600w vertical bulbs for 9 weeks.


Seems like vertical can produce some amazing stuff. Watched Jigs Vert video and was like wow,I couldnt work out how he got the bud in the screen like that..
Vert grow is on the to do list..


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeh my room has no in or out vents  even with no in or out vents the smell was creeping out of the window a/c unit and reeking havoc in my shop and on the street... But not anymore


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey whodat where did ya find that there rig?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

Local grow shop... good people

EDIT: Your talking about the filter and fan correct?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres one of my headband buds at nearly 11 weeks 12


MR west that looks nasty! in a good way


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

Why hell yes, the fan & filter. Rig I get it. lol. Not for me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a 4 inch profilter and a 6 inch phresh filter. Both with Vortex fans. They both work well. The 6inch also cools my lights, the 4 inch is just because. On the other hand my stink has increased considerably over the years. . . . .


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

So phresh filters are where its at it seems. Fantastic. Ive been looking at them for a couple days now. Glad to here from a few experts that they work. Much appreciated info peeps.


Edit. That made me have a good chuckle. My stink has increased considerably over the years lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

LOL I hope you weren't calling me an expert 

Who ells did you hear from?


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> LOL I hope you weren't calling me an expert
> 
> Who ells did you hear from?


Where facts are few, experts are many.


----------



## streets (Oct 21, 2010)

FEW DAYS TILL HARVEST! shooot


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

dam streets that purple plant looks fucking chron.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

lookin real good streets.. mmmmm


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2010)

the one-eyed man is king 




marijuananation said:


> Where facts are few, experts are many.


----------



## streets (Oct 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam streets that purple plant looks fucking chron.


thanks dude! hopefully ill be able to harvest soon! im not quite sure when i should though.. 7 weeks 4 days into flower 


marijuananation said:


> lookin real good streets.. mmmmm


 thanks dude! first grow! purple wreck and big bang


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam streets that purple plant looks fucking chron.


Mos def^^^ very nice 

The 6 is blowing up with chron tonight! or today for you folks across the pond 

First 2 ?purp? next 3 are Sour D


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Mos def^^^ very nice
> 
> The 6 is blowing up with chron tonight! or today for you folks across the pond
> 
> ...


dam the purp looks covered in trichs like its dripping, did you chop the top already?
and i love the way that sour D looks


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

also does anyone know how to resize pics


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> also does anyone know how to resize pics


LIKE THIS


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

yes like that, i have some pics but are real small and i want them to be bigger


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

it would not be a good idea because the pixels would blurr the photo unless you used adobe, in which case you probably wouldn't be asking.. lol
sorry


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

i dont even know what adobe is. thanks any way. i just found a few pics of my first grow near harvest and wanted to look at them and show some one but they are to small. you think if i posted them you might beablt to make them bigger


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

post them and I will gladly try my best to help you out..


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam the purp looks covered in trichs like its dripping, did you chop the top already?
> and i love the way that sour D looks


Thanks bro.

It actually got burnt from the light early on into flowering so I chopped it off. This happened to both of them but none of my other plants, I guess they are softer. So I chopped one and left the other. The chopped one is doing much better with bigger nugs that are just as frosty if not more.

I got a pic without the flash-


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't mean to go backwards on topics but I have been checking out carbon filters for the last few weeks as well and am wanting an opinion or three from people who aren't trying to sell me THEIR products.

I don't want to spend a bunch of money but want to get the most for my money, you know? I'm not necessarily going to buy from HTG (most likely not, to save on shipping) but they have two filters I'm looking at. 

This one:
 
Max *Recirculating (Scrubbing)* CFM: 400 cfm / 700 m³h 
Max *Exhaust* CFM: 200 cfm / 350 m³h
@ 0.1 sec contact time
Recommended Min Airflow: 100 cfm / 175 m³h
Prefilter: Yes
Flange: 4", 6" 
Dimensions: (with pre-filter)
·Outside Diameter: *30.5cm / 12"*
·Height: *33cm / 13"*
·Total Weight: *11.5kg / 25.3lbs.*
·Carbon Weight: *7.5kg / 16.5lbs.*
·Carbon Bed Depth: *5cm / 2"*
Max Operating Temp: 80ºC
Pressure drop at max cfm: 180pa / .75"wg

*Recommended Can-Fan: *
Fan Watts Consumed Filtered Air CFM 
Can-Fan 6" HO 137 Watts 232 CFM
Can-Fan 6" 81 Watts 178 CFM 
Can-Fan 4" HO 78 Watts 130 CFM


And one similar to this one:
 *Specifications:*
Weight: 12 lbs (7.6 lbs of Activated Carbon)
Flange: 6 inches
Diameter: 9½ inches
Length: 18 Inches

The first one is a 'can fan' brand and they claim their carbon is of better quality and works better than other brands. What do you guys think, true or hype?

much thanks peeps.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

here you are.. one resized picture..


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

The one that I'm looking at that's not the can fan brand is actually a little bigger than both of those and has almost the exact same amount of carbon weightwise as the can fan one.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> It actually got burnt from the light early on into flowering so I chopped it off. This happened to both of them but none of my other plants, I guess they are softer. So I chopped one and left the other. The chopped one is doing much better with bigger nugs that are just as frosty if not more.
> 
> I got a pic without the flash-


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

Think I have another F'ing male which makes 4 out of 5 reg seeds were not females. GRRR!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I don't mean to go backwards on topics but I have been checking out carbon filters for the last few weeks as well and am wanting an opinion or three from people who aren't trying to sell me THEIR products.
> 
> I don't want to spend a bunch of money but want to get the most for my money, you know? I'm not necessarily going to buy from HTG (most likely not, to save on shipping) but they have two filters I'm looking at.
> 
> ...


 I think can carbon filters are probably better but the the price is insane.


marijuananation said:


> here you are.. one resized picture..


lol thanks.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I think can carbon filters are probably better but the the price is insane.


You mean like the first one I posted? The Can-Fan brand?
Supposedly that one in the pic is big enough for a space like the one I'm building atm. Using the calcs on the site I come with a requirement of only 70 CFM to scrub the air in my room in a 5 minute timeframe. I have a fan already that I can connect to that filter that will run anywhere from 100 CFM to 350 CFM depending on the speedI set it at.

The other filter is much bigger but has the same amount of carbon weight so I think it may just use more surface area which means the air will pass through more carbon on the smaller one when travelling at the same speed since the it would be thinner on the big filter. At least, that's what seems logical to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> You mean like the first one I posted? The Can-Fan brand?
> Supposedly that one in the pic is big enough for a space like the one I'm building atm. Using the calcs on the site I come with a requirement of only 70 CFM to scrub the air in my room in a 5 minute timeframe.


They don't account for how smelly your room is actually gonna get I think it would be best to go with something bigger.


EDIT: How many cubit feet is your area?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

350 cubic feet. 5'X10'X7'

sorry for lagging, I had to clean up some stuff to get the wife's car in the garage for the night


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

It's going to get pretty smelly too. Eventually there could be as many as 12-20 plants at different stages of flower in there. For now though it will be 6-10 plants flowering. There will be a few mothers and 8-10 plants vegging too, hopefully.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> 350 cubic feet. 5'X10'X7'


!!!!!!!!!! loling out of tightness 5x10x7 sounds fking awesome! Depending on foot traffic around the area I would still go with something bigger. Just my 2cents.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 21, 2010)

The Lil dog that could. haha. Despite her unfortuante accident. She's going to make a full recovery.

Heres the dog top really starting to throw some roots out. 




This top has been in the diy cloner i built for about 9 days. As you can see the lower leaves are showing the yellowing and will likey drop off leaving 2 healthy sets and a strong robust clone. Now keep in mind that the lowest leaves (Using this method of cloning) always die off first and then so on to the top. so when cloning take that into account. But on the norm it's usally just the bottom leaf set. I snip them off anyways if they dont fall off. 

You will have a length of stem now but dont worry. as long as its planted deep it will eventually form feeder roots. 

I have had i say 98% sucess with this method to date.

Be back with some more.  1BMM Need a puff haha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> The camera thing, I need more info, my pictures are shit and they never do my bud justice. Yeah I push the selection button to bring up the flower icon. How close can I get in inches from the bud? Do I stay ten inches away and zoom in? What is the shutter speed? What is the iso speed? What, what, what? I am sick and tired of taking crap pictures, what is the secret? Doobiebrother, you can chime in...please and genuity where on earth are you? Are you well?
> 
> C'mon you camera guys, give us crap picture takers some in depth info, please.


I have a 4 year old Canon TX-1. Just has a 7.1 megapixel CMOS.
I don't bother with turning off the growlights when I snap my pics (the extra brightness means no flash is used, which is always a good thing, in my opinion).
What I do is set the camera to *Manual* mode to control all of the settings myself, then use *Macro* mode (the little flower icon when you can choose the flower, the human head shape, or the mountain shape) and bring the camera in to just about the point where auto-focus ceases to work, and I use a tripod. In Manual mode, I put the ISO down to 100 and I use the *Auto White Balance* (*AWB*) feature (it takes a reading from a sample pic it snaps so it can analyze how far off the colors are for any light situation and automatically correct them to get it closer to what the eye sees). 
It also has about 7 presets for use with different types of artificial lights, and they sometimes work, but *AWB* works much better for my needs. 
Turn off any fans to temporarily get the plants to stop swaying in the breeze and you're golden.
The *AWB* (*Auto White Balance*) works a treat, but it's not quite perfect on my particular camera, so I bring my pics into Photoshop and fine tune the color balance in the highlights, mid-tones, and shadows to change any subtle color shifts caused by the grow-bulbs.
Then I adjust the Levels so the plants look exactly as they do with normal room lights only.
If I had a DSLR I'd be in absolute pig-heaven. 
My dad has a Nikon D90 and a D70 and they are both REAL good.
Another thing you can do with most newer-ish digital cameras is use a setting that takes "bracketed" photos. Bracketing means every time you snap a pic the camera will take multiple pics using different settings for each one. This allows you to have a wide range of pics to choose from when it comes time to select a good one that is closer to being spot on.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> The Lil dog that could. haha. Despite her unfortuante accident. She's going to make a full recovery.
> 
> Heres the dog top really starting to throw some roots out.
> 
> ...


how did your homemade cloner turn out?

how well does it work?

and did you make a journal of how you made it? i want to make 1

it looks good


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> post them and I will gladly try my best to help you out..


here they are


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> !!!!!!!!!! loling out of tightness 5x10x7 sounds fking awesome! Depending on foot traffic around the area I would still go with something bigger. Just my 2cents.


Yeah I'm pretty stoked. It's all framed up already and I'll be sheetrocking it and getting some things set up inside tomorrow. I'll have the plants in the flower area with a Pandafilm curtain closing it off at 36"X36" and the cooltube installed with the new 8" inline fan to cool it. I'll also have the vegging plants in their area too with the T5 lights over them and last but not least, I'll have the two autos that are in a DWC setup in there somewhere with a 150w HPS over them.

It won't be finished but it will be functional. I'll get the E&F table for the veg area set up one day next week so it'll be ready when I need it as well as one E&F table for flower. My other 600 should be here by next Friday and I'll stick that inline with the other one so that the one big fan will be cooling both lights. I won't be using the new light though for a while I think since I don't even have any mothers to take clones from yet.

I've got a Cataract Kush and a Headband that are both seedlings at the moment and I have a White Widow clone that's well rooted and the other one is either a Trainwreck or Jack Herer, I can't remember right nowciz I'm effing stoned but it's written on the rockwool cube. These will all be mother plants hopefully.

I'll snap some pics tomorrow while I'm working on it and post them up in my thread.

Peace folks, I'm off to bed with the wifey


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like the 600 was on crack last night.......moving like Casey Jones, slow down Casey!

Guys, awesome bud shots. And as for the camera advise, great stuff Duchieman. Our Canon was the cheapest in that range, and like Duchieman says, it's really all about the lens when buying a camera. In fact if you are buying a cheaper camera, it's probably better to get something with a normal amount of pixels, unless you intend on creating posters of your girls!!!

I have a CAN9000, I didn't buy it here, but its a link giving you all the details.
http://www.horticulturesource.com/cf-group-can-filter-can-9000-w-pre-filter-without-flange-p8449/?osCsid=eb6f2601a6fc6683f03b6077d6da4357

McP, if anyone was going to increase the size of that pic they would need thr original file, not the uploaded file since RIU re-sizes your pics for you. Looking at the size I really don't think you have much chance of getting a good quality pic enlarged from that. Unfortunately, or fortunately depending on how you look at it, CSI is a load of old pants and you can't just blow pictures up when there is no data there to blow up....

Well, TGI Fridays eh - Thank Ganja It's Friday!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh, and I will get some pics of my mature DOGs up for you guys later on.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh, and I will get some pics of my mature DOGs up for you guys later on.


 Cant wait my dog is looking very sick ill post some pics tomorrow. On the good side my Iced Grapefruits are looking nice and bushy ill take some clones and make a mother probably. My seeds should be here in 2 days also


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

Spoze ill try and catch one of my doggys laters, its a bit of a fight now in my veg room everythings ready for repotting and flowering lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

Well thanks to the seed fairy my second mother arrived in the mail the other day, she is going to be a romulan x timewarp. Seven weeks of flowering to go along with the eight weeks for Casey Jones. I took nineteen cuttings from my current two mothers, headband x cali-o and 'the og18', both will be put into the flower room this evening for lights on and start their 12/12 tonight.

Thanks guys for the camera info and also the fan and filter info, I need an additional one and will be upgrading to a vortex fan and who knows what on the filter, I need to do a bit more research on that one.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/vortex-inline-fans-c-76_352.html

These are some of the better prices I've come across for a vortex fan.

Beautiful bud shots guys, the six hundred is where it's at.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

As u can see its a bit of a squeeze in my veg space.



















I topped the taller pheno dog and left the shorter


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice Veg space Westy, looks "gezellig" as we say...and the DOG looks like it has come on leaps and bounds, lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

I could do with an intermediate space where i can repot my vegging gals and still veg them. They all in 5 inch pots and must be rootbound by now lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> As u can see its a bit of a squeeze in my veg space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jam packed!, if they were real dogs i would be phoning the rspca right now


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

its kinda decieving cuz the dogs and a few plants at the back are actualy on and upturned pot with the bottom of my propergator on it lol giving those 5 plants an extra 12" on everything else


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2010)

you still growing the original cheese?


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

oh yes i am indeed, thats the main bulk of the plants in my veg at min my clone onlys lol, cheese, psychosis and livers/blues with a couple of my own clone onlys lol deep ppsycho. I have a casey jones from a bastad self seed plant i have in flower and a jack the ripper pheno that ive kept cuz its awesome lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2010)

do you have a mother of the cheese or do you just clone clones?. btw what is livers/blues, a cheese hybrid?


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah i dunt do it pehaps the baet way, I just grow the clones into monsters and clone from them and repeat the proces cuz of space issues. The livers/ blues is a similer cut to the psychosis but it seems to be slightly better cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

its a much stinkier cut believe me, ive had to buy an ozone generator a new can and still you can smell it outside. im lashing out another couple of ton on a bigger can and fan and a primair controller today, if that dont fix it ill be getting shot of the livers. 70 for an 8 inch rvk, primair £90 and the big can is going to be near 200 makes a grand total of just over £600 ive spent this week. i could cry


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2010)

i'll gladly take her off your hands don. where ther hell do they get the names from though? i can understand psychosis but livers/blues?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

the name of the bloke who started distributing the cut fella! blues cos its kinda got a blueish hue to it.


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2010)

good enough reason i suppose, i'm serious by the way, you ever get sick of your house smelling like coffee shop i'll help you out, i'm a great fella


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

ghb said:


> good enough reason i suppose, i'm serious by the way, you ever get sick of your house smelling like coffee shop i'll help you out, i'm a great fella


Yeh me too...is there a queue here?? hehe


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

not sure I would get a livers doon me pants to get through customs lad, haha. I am sure I could explain the smell away, but the bump in the troo's might look a bit strange, haha


Don Gin and Ton said:


> seriously you guys want em pm me
> 
> 
> beef your odour control up mind haha


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning fellas. Hows the weather over the pond? Starting to get colder here thank the lord. Don G&T ozone still not cutting the smell. Damn that must be a stinky cut. Dont feel like the lonr ranger don. I just had to drop $435.00 on a 8" vortex fan and phresh 8" X 24" filter and speed controller. Shits not getting any cheaper haha. Hope it take care of the smellies. 

Have a goodone yall. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey 1BMM, morin mate, kind brisky breezy here today, cloud covering now (but hey, that's nowt new) DOGS COMING UP!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Thought id drop a few pics quick for the club. 




Thid Dog got munched on by something hmm. The fan leaves are freaking huge on this plant. 


Dog 2 a bit less stretchy than Dog 3. 


Headband 1 


Headband 2 both are very compact, I like. 




The future diet of the hydro grow.

Funny story, I drained out the dwc buckets lastnite with my 1/6 hp submersible pump. At some point the pump got hot and shut off. So i unhooked the hose to have a look in the pump plugged it in any nothing. So i tried again a few minutes later with the hose still off and GUSHHHHH got a nice shower in the the cave. I come out soaking fkn wet lol. That was dumb hahah. Aight laters

 1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

DST said:


> not sure I would get a livers doon me pants to get through customs lad, haha. I am sure I could explain the smell away, but the bump in the troo's might look a bit strange, haha


 hahah no officer im just pleased to see you......



1badmasonman said:


> Morning fellas. Hows the weather over the pond? Starting to get colder here thank the lord. Don G&T ozone still not cutting the smell. Damn that must be a stinky cut. Dont feel like the lonr ranger don. I just had to drop $435.00 on a 8" vortex fan and phresh 8" X 24" filter and speed controller. Shits not getting any cheaper haha. Hope it take care of the smellies.
> Have a goodone yall. 1BMM


 easy 1bmm! yeah man ozone generator has made a difference but not totally cut out the honk. im wondering if the fan is pulling it through before its had chance to drop the particles out the air. 
im just ordering my new fan filter and controller. hopefully that should be the end of this whole nightmare.

your dogs look grand sir!


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

They are gonna be fighting DOGs for sure, paws like Lions!!!! lol. And the HB's are looking grand as well mate, top care and love there bru. Reps natcho! My DOG for the Club is looking a bit....well not as nice as that. haha,

D

you will see in a min.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

So this is the little DOG that I started off with everyone else. It was basically sucking itself dry of water ina day so I potted up. I then soaked it and stupidly over watered I think. It's getting there, the second from top fan leaves have flattened back out so we shall see. It did stretch quite a bit when the 12/12 kicked in as you can see. Anyway, here she is:




And here is an older DOG kush cousin, this is a bit of a beast and only in a 1 gallon pot/5l pot.








Peace,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks fellas. Ive really kinda been just letting the gals do there thing under the floros. I need to get my 600s fired up soon. My electric bill took a nosedive last statement and that worries me a bit. Ive been running all kinds of shit to try to keep the wattage jacked till i can get the whole mesh put back together. Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

DST Very Very Nice. I just love how your plants always look so green and happy. Dr. green thumb you are bru.

Been meaning to ask you D. Are the DOG fem or reg or dont know or what lol. Just curious as i really want to cut some clones but without knowing the sex yet? well ya know. Im quite sure you've expalined this a billion times haha. If femmed i could be rolling real soon.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

Keeping the lecky bill high intentionally, hehe, who would have thought. I just had my meter read yesterday so expecting some additional payments will need to be made...ffs


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> DST Very Very Nice. I just love how your plants always look so green and happy. Dr. green thumb you are bru.
> 
> Been meaning to ask you D. Are the DOG fem or reg or dont know or what lol. Just curious as i really want to cut some clones but without knowing the sex yet? well ya know. Im quite sure you've expalined this a billion times haha. If femmed i could be rolling real soon.


If you get a straight male it is going to be a 1 in a million. They should be fem'd as it was from a female headband that surprisingly enough popped a flower. I have had a couple of sacs from a couple that are in flower (just pulled em off) But most seem as clean as a virgins whistle.

So yeh, you'll get fems basically. lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome was hoping that was the case. Saves me alot of time. Not worried about a few beans in the bud really. Ive been finding a few beans in everyplant ive flowered so far. Just a couple. I kinda like when that happens lol. Then theres no need to keep a mother around forever. Thankyou much D.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

No worries bru. Can't wait to see that one with the big fek off fan leaves, she is gonna be so oilly!! She reminds me of the first DOG I harvested, stayed short and was super dense and resinous. And not too much stretch either, taking all the good parts of the SheDad and Mom, lol


1badmasonman said:


> Awesome was hoping that was the case. Saves me alot of time. Not worried about a few beans in the bud really. Ive been finding a few beans in everyplant ive flowered so far. Just a couple. I kinda like when that happens lol. Then theres no need to keep a mother around forever. Thankyou much D.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

So a good candidate for a mother then. I think im going to be playing around with all 3 really. But yeah Dog 2 has a stalk on it like super thick. Nice side branching aswell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

so 

after all the shitty luck ive had for a week or more ive finally had some good luck. im not homeless due to fire.

check my ballast out.












maxibright compact. never again. house was full of smoke when i got in.

mew digi on monday.

im going out to celebrate not being in cuffs!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 22, 2010)

wow man, that is bittersweet, good thing you still have a home but sucks your ballast failed like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

aye epic fail or what hahhaah still ill take that over the alternative anyday. new digi ballast will be here sooner than i could repay the landlord rebuilding his proprty.

ive been so lucky.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2010)

It appears that those bricks saved your ass. Wood would have burned.

Your attitude is admirable. Continue to hang tough.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

how old was that balast? i got a maxi bright now im worried


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 22, 2010)

600w digi's all the way in my op and any others i set up never liked all that heat the core and coil ballasts give off.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok i got a question for any knowledgable hydro growers. I just bought this Hanna Ph CF PPM monitor. 







There are a slew of calibration solutions and probe solutions. 

Can someone enlighten me on what ill be needing. Theres Multiple PH cal solutions & ppm solutions? Im lost hahah.

Thanks 1BMM​


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 22, 2010)

glad it was just the ballest DGT, smart move getting a digi


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so
> 
> after all the shitty luck ive had for a week or more ive finally had some good luck. im not homeless due to fire.
> 
> ...


Now THAT's fcuking scary stuff!! I'm glad nobody's hurt and you're able to smile about it. That made my hairs stand just thinking about the alternative


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

WOW Don. Lucky indeed sheesh, Ill have a celebratory drink for you.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm about to re-hang my cooltube in the new grow room and thought of something. 

Will these things (cooltubes) spread light farther out the sides or the ends? Seems to me they would better spread the light out the sides so I'm thinking that I shold turn it 90 degrees from how it was before. My two tables will be 36X42 each but I'm only putting one up today. I'm thinking I should have the cooltube running down the 36" part so the light coming from the sides of the cooltube will have the farther distance to travel in order to reach the ends of the table instead of how I had it before.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

Don, as cof said, an admirable attitude. I think I too would be thankful...and switching to a digital ballast. Scary shit!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with the meter masonman. I bought the hanna simple ppm meter, it looks just like their checker ph meter except it's blue. I don't have to worry about all the different calibrations. Mine came with some solution and I ordered an extra bottle. It should say somewhere what the calibration solution is you need. For my ph checker I have a solution for the probe storage and two calibrating solutions for the ph meter.

To be honest, I used well water my last grow and it wasn't until the end of the grow when I had to start using my own tap water again that I started ph'ing my solutions. Before that, with well water, I added whatever and gave it to the girls, no checking anything. I miss that.


----------



## ptone (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm new to the club 600w Digital Ballast 3x3 Tent Lemon Kush, Grand Daddy Purple, Bubba-OG Kush


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

Afternoon ptone and welcome to the six hundred club.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn, damn, damn. The seed fairy stomped all over my romulan x timwarp. So it looks like Casey Jones is going to have a new room-mate, casey, meet headband.

DST, my puppy puff is sick and I don't know what's wrong. I think this batch of plants is just not going so well due to the caterpillars in the beginning. No big thing this was just an 'in between' thing while I waited for my mothers to mature enough to take clones. I'm taking seven more cuttings tonight and then putting the mothers to rest. I already have casey and headband soaking in 25ppm water. Hope to pop a tap root out tomorrow by the time I get home from golfing, 8:05 tee time. This germination method, just letting them sit in water until a tap root pops is great. There is no guessing you just look in the cup to see if a root has started. No paper towels, moisture boxes, or planting them and wondering if they are going to pop. Let the tap root pop out a bit and plant the baby in a peat pellet and let er' rip. I'm saving the other dogs for a full blown grow. They are getting the full treatment, big containers, good veg time, good light, good temps, good humidity, good air circulation and plenty of tender loving care from their daddy. I'm growin' me some great danes.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good luck with the meter masonman. I bought the hanna simple ppm meter, it looks just like their checker ph meter except it's blue. I don't have to worry about all the different calibrations. Mine came with some solution and I ordered an extra bottle. It should say somewhere what the calibration solution is you need. For my ph checker I have a solution for the probe storage and two calibrating solutions for the ph meter.
> 
> To be honest, I used well water my last grow and it wasn't until the end of the grow when I had to start using my own tap water again that I started ph'ing my solutions. Before that, with well water, I added whatever and gave it to the girls, no checking anything. I miss that.


Yeah simple is best is guess. Maybe they will send the stuff with the meter. Didnt say anything in the product description though. 

Hey headsup i ordered a new fan & filter lastnite. You should come by my thread and check it out. Its the link right over roger out mascot. 



ptone said:


> I'm new to the club 600w Digital Ballast 3x3 Tent Lemon Kush, Grand Daddy Purple, Bubba-OG Kush


Welcome ptone got any bud porn to show off?


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

the Alaskan Ice x bb i have under my 600 all on its own lol eleven weeks 12 today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm surprised it didn't come with a starter pack of solutions. I have three of them (actually I have the dual readout model so you can see both ph and ppm at the same time without having to toggle the display.) and they come with a foil sachet of pH 4.0 calibration solution, another of pH 7, and the 1500 ppm solution and a probe cleanser too. and directions for how to use them. At any rate, you'll need a bottle of each and a couple of short test tubes. You can get the solutions here or from a lot of other hydro dealers. They are pretty important for using meters!

http://www.thehydrosource.com/PH_EC_TDS_Meters_Solutions/Hanna_Instruments





1badmasonman said:


> Ok i got a question for any knowledgable hydro growers. I just bought this Hanna Ph CF PPM monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scopse (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this club by invite only?

If not I'd like to get involved


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 22, 2010)

What up 600

I truly love my Can Filter....was thinking of trying out the phresh filter when it's time to replace.....but the mostly looked over part of any filter system is the prefilter...should be replaced every grow if you can...IMHO

Got three out of four plants cut out of the GreenRoom.....so far at 9OZs....I let the last one go another week due to her having a little under water wilting early in flower...she was just never the same after...but prob gonna be the biggest yielder....kinda funny cause I just finished reading an article about stressing plants by underwatering to increase yields...Fkn Awesome!!!! 

Will post a few harvest pics maybe tonight......def. soon tho!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 22, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Is this club by invite only?
> 
> If not I'd like to get involved



Nah bud....come on in


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 22, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'm about to re-hang my cooltube in the new grow room and thought of something.
> 
> Will these things (cooltubes) spread light farther out the sides or the ends? Seems to me they would better spread the light out the sides so I'm thinking that I shold turn it 90 degrees from how it was before. My two tables will be 36X42 each but I'm only putting one up today. I'm thinking I should have the cooltube running down the 36" part so the light coming from the sides of the cooltube will have the farther distance to travel in order to reach the ends of the table instead of how I had it before.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Nobody has an opinion on this eh?
I wish I had a light meter right now so I could just test it out but I don't...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 22, 2010)

saw what you said but didnt understand.....what do you mean "out the ends"???????? are you literally talking about the 6" round ends of the tubes????? you need to hang it long ways top to bottom...ditch the reflector inside....and get you a vertical mount bulb!!!


----------



## Scopse (Oct 22, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Nah bud....come on in


Nice one,

I've got 10x White Widows

6 weeks old on a 18/6 cycle with a dual spectrum HPS.

One's been topped an I'm not sure if there are gona be 2 or 4 colas.

They were meant to be sleeping when I took the pics :/

What you think? Put them in flower real soon so they're ready for Xmas?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome scopes. What size pots you using, how close are your internodes and what kind of nutes you giving them? At six weeks you should be able or just about able to determine their sex?


----------



## Scopse (Oct 22, 2010)

Bare with me,

I'm not entirely sure on the pot sizes, for some reason in the UK they seem to be measured in width an height and not volume. I think they're something like 35cm wide by 40cm heigh if someone's a maths buff and can work out the volume?

There is an inch of space between nodes if that carries any significance?

And I'm only using a 'Foliage Houseplant Food' NPK of 15-5-9, nothing glamorous but it works.


----------



## Scopse (Oct 22, 2010)

and yes, sorry, on the first plant which I haven't topped, it's covered in little pistils with hairs which I'm happy about.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 22, 2010)

DGT, glad to hear all you have to replace is a ballast. I am concerned about fire hazard and had already planned on building an extinguisher system for my grow. Now I think I will add some fire retardant material underneath my ballast as well. My biggest concern is that my new hobby would burn down my house.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 22, 2010)

DGT, hey mate i think thos briks saved every thing. just glad nothing bad happened, all this hase given me a massive scare!! im going to get some briks tomorow and do the same


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2010)

a few pics of the gals...............
NY PURPLE DIESEL

shes
is looking and smelling good!!!

____________________________________________________________________________________________________
og#18 x skunk

the last run on this cut...............
nice cola has some nice tint comeing in...
___________________________________
*grapegod*

starting to go!!!cola......


keep it green..........genuity


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Damn, damn, damn. The seed fairy stomped all over my romulan x timwarp. So it looks like Casey Jones is going to have a new room-mate, casey, meet headband.
> 
> DST, my puppy puff is sick and I don't know what's wrong. I think this batch of plants is just not going so well due to the caterpillars in the beginning. No big thing this was just an 'in between' thing while I waited for my mothers to mature enough to take clones. I'm taking seven more cuttings tonight and then putting the mothers to rest. I already have casey and headband soaking in 25ppm water. Hope to pop a tap root out tomorrow by the time I get home from golfing, 8:05 tee time. This germination method, just letting them sit in water until a tap root pops is great. There is no guessing you just look in the cup to see if a root has started. No paper towels, moisture boxes, or planting them and wondering if they are going to pop. Let the tap root pop out a bit and plant the baby in a peat pellet and let er' rip. I'm saving the other dogs for a full blown grow. They are getting the full treatment, big containers, good veg time, good light, good temps, good humidity, good air circulation and plenty of tender loving care from their daddy. I'm growin' me some great danes.


What? How did i miss this. Well that really sucks Headsup. Fucking anti posties. 



mr west said:


> the Alaskan Ice x bb i have under my 600 all on its own lol eleven weeks 12 today.


She look like a lonely old cougar westy 



shnkrmn said:


> I'm surprised it didn't come with a starter pack of solutions. I have three of them (actually I have the dual readout model so you can see both ph and ppm at the same time without having to toggle the display.) and they come with a foil sachet of pH 4.0 calibration solution, another of pH 7, and the 1500 ppm solution and a probe cleanser too. and directions for how to use them. At any rate, you'll need a bottle of each and a couple of short test tubes. You can get the solutions here or from a lot of other hydro dealers. They are pretty important for using meters!
> 
> http://www.thehydrosource.com/PH_EC_TDS_Meters_Solutions/Hanna_Instruments


Ahh Shnkrmn you gem you. Thankyou for that bit of advice. Im a total newb at hydro so i may be pullen your coat tail when im stuck. 



Scopse said:


> Is this club by invite only?
> 
> If not I'd like to get involved


Hey Scopse your invited to the club 600. The club of clubs. Welcome.



Countryfarmer said:


> DGT, glad to hear all you have to replace is a ballast. I am concerned about fire hazard and had already planned on building an extinguisher system for my grow. Now I think I will add some fire retardant material underneath my ballast as well. My biggest concern is that my new hobby would burn down my house.


That is a scary thing to happen. I often wonder how much my old wiring can take. It makes me nervous aswell. Good thing for those bricks for real. Those magnetic BZZZZ balast are scary period. 

 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Genuity alright my man. Looking massive and elegant all at once. Beautiful plants bro.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 22, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> saw what you said but didnt understand.....what do you mean "out the ends"???????? are you literally talking about the 6" round ends of the tubes????? you need to hang it long ways top to bottom...ditch the reflector inside....and get you a vertical mount bulb!!!


Sorry. Let me try explaining it differently. I'll get a couple pics of what I mean when I get home if it both ways and put them up.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2010)

The package has arrived. 

So my 600 showed up today so I thought I'd grab some product shots for you guys and show you what I got. I think if your Canadian this might interest you.

I purchased a 600W magnetic HPS ballast kit from this place on eBay. http://myworld.ebay.ca/hobbylighting/ For bulbs I originally ordered an Super HPS and a standard HPS, so 88000 vs 80000 lumens. The guy said he was out of Supers and offered a dual arc instead, so I said OK. Thought it might be nice to have one. All together, bulbs were 15 and 25, and ballast kit was 130. $190 shipped. 

I gotta tell ya, it was a bit intimidating handling and firing it up for the first time. Anyway, just threw it in make shift to check it and will get to work on getting things ready for the seeds I planted a week ago. I just got 1 clone going right now that I got from my last (and first) grow and just the few hours under this lamp is pretty impressive.

The Canadian connection? The one lamp was an Artemis, and no matter how much I looked, I could not find much on them. When the ordered arrived and I saw the dual arc package I recognized the XBrite logo and noticed britemore.ca on the bottom. I then noticed that the Artemis was also from Britemore Lighting Inc, a company out of Mississauga, Ontario. I tried to check out the Britemore site and it's posted Under Construction. I read in a thread on another site that a guy thought this company wasn't around anymore so I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 22, 2010)

Your in there like swimwear duchieman. You got a pretty good price on that setup to boot. You are now official duchie


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 22, 2010)

geese the 600 is exploding! looks amazing there who dat! that sour d is looking like it will be some killer stuff. always love the classic smell of the d.

also good looking plants there genuity! i would like to get my hands on some of that NY purple diesel!

heres my update for the end of week 7-PM but ok!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 22, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> DGT, glad to hear all you have to replace is a ballast. I am concerned about fire hazard and had already planned on building an extinguisher system for my grow. Now I think I will add some fire retardant material underneath my ballast as well. My biggest concern is that my new hobby would burn down my house.


I was looking at those extinguishers too...but then I thought...."It's not the grow room that's gonna burn...It's the wiring in the wall".....IDK if it would be 100% insurance against a problem. It would keep a little piece of mind tho!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok....here's the pic update.......


Made some gumby method hash for the first time...def. the way to go....used the work bag then let gravity do the rest...my biggest hash per trim run.....34 grms of trim....2.8 grms of hash.






Here's the hanging closet... so far...three plants down and at 9ozs and about a qtr.





Rock hard nuggies....Seedism Seeds BLZ BUD(Trainwreck X G13 X Silver Haze)





Last plant....looking lonely  Adjusted the light to be more over her and no so much in the center of the tent....last couple days!!!! Prob. bout 3ozs from her too!!!!










Yummy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey guys, nice pics as usual. Bloody hell Don, that is scary stuff....makes me want to replace all my ballasts. ffs. Glad you and said house are all good. (and the girls of course) Looks like you have had to put up with aload of shit recently pal. Stay strong.

Welcome to all the new posters on the 600, great place to show of your lovelies whenever you want....we are all MJ pervs here, haha.

Peace and have an excellent Saturday. Off for the morning feed and water at the zoo. Will pop back later with some pic updates of some of the girls you haven't seen yet.

DST

EDIT: OH, meant to say re HeadsUp well water post. I have only used tap water on two feeds this grow, the rest has been rain water I collect from my greenhouse roof. I think it is doing the business, my girls are def looking happier for it imo. But then some growers around here are shocked when I have mentioned using rain water in the past. I have NEVER ph'd anything that I feed them. I have ph'd the soil/coco in past grows and that always sits between 6.8 and 7.0, i no longer bother...but then its a doff story for hydro.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Your in there like swimwear duchieman. You got a pretty good price on that setup to boot. You are now official duchie


Thanks 1badmasonman but now I have to wonder. After posting, and out of respect for everyone, I went back some to catch up and say Dons magnetic all fired up like that. I think I need to find a stronger box for my box! I am looking forward to some nice, firm, sticky and sweet bud, that I don't have to painstakingly hunt down and take a loan out when I find it. All the corn weed is out right now and I just picked up some tonight. I'll swear that there's 3 different kinds in here. Well, today the first day...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2010)

From what I understand plants love rain water... good ph and clean, usually


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2010)

View attachment 1227795View attachment 1227796View attachment 1227797


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Now theres a couple of colas you wouldn't want to be Broke Back Mountained with!!!


whodatnation said:


> View attachment 1227795View attachment 1227796View attachment 1227797


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Morning sunshine.....



Come on then!!!! Someone try and tell me vertical is not the way to be in a 1.2m squared cupboard!!!???? I DARE YOU!

haha,

Peace,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2010)

HAHAHA that shit cracked me up 

So your vert has 3 bulbs? why is the one in the middle off? That first pic kicks ass...


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

thats my MH, I am running that 6 hours a day and it normally kicks in at midday, just when the sun is the strongest, then shuts off as the sun goes down....see how it goes on that regime.


whodatnation said:


> HAHAHA that shit cracked me up
> 
> So your vert has 3 bulbs? why is the one in the middle off? That first pic kicks ass...


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm very new to this and for my 1st time, I'm growing a single plant(iced grapefruit) in my loft. I have a 600w HID light and using a DWC form of hydro. My plan is get exp growing this girl and make her into my mother. I started from seed and it has been 14 days and to be honest its only bout 2 inches tall with 4 fan leaves. Ive just started her 4 days ago on 1/3 strenght nutes and my ph is 6. Seems to be a good root system. Ventilation is good. Light cycle is 20/4. Any ideas why she is so small???(compared to other hydro grows I've seen on the net)


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

I had a discussion with my Old Man yesterday about kids, he has a 10 year old son now and lives in Oz. The wee guy gets run around by the Old Man like god only knows, I was kinda brought up in a single parent house until my old dear got another man (a great one may I add! RIP) However, I spent my life wandering around Scotland before I was even a teenager, with my mates. I use to go midweek to cities all over Scotland to watch midweek football, at the age of 11! Of course my Old Dear knew I was going. Nowadays it seems like kids in some societies can not even go out and play on there own anymore, everything is organised by adults. He said he was talking with some of my half brother school mates fathers about when they would let their sons go to school on their own, none of them felt comfortable with it at all!! It's a sad fekking day I tell you, and it makes me very sad to see what the Media in this world has done to peoples minds. Where the fuk did everyones common sense go? My Old Mans OZ wife, was going on in the background about Child Abductors and all that, I mean come on, are there really that many creepies hanging around waiting to snatch our kids? I see kids of all ages cycling around the City of Amsterdam on there own! It's an example to be followed, with the Netherlands actually being the number one countyr to bring your children up in. Sorry for spamming you guys with my thoughts, just a good place to share em. 
Anyway, I thought this song was quite apt...peeps from the UK will remember the cat, haha
[youtube]cSTBFZ-To2E[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

hey supersillybilly, shows us some pics, could be that it's just a slow starter, genetics, many things can effect initial growth...hopefully not bugs or mites. Anyway, throw up a pic and someone will help. Welcome to the 600!!!


supersillybilly said:


> Hi guys, I'm very new to this and for my 1st time, I'm growing a single plant(iced grapefruit) in my loft. I have a 600w HID light and using a DWC form of hydro. My plan is get exp growing this girl and make her into my mother. I started from seed and it has been 14 days and to be honest its only bout 2 inches tall with 4 fan leaves. Ive just started her 4 days ago on 1/3 strenght nutes and my ph is 6. Seems to be a good root system. Ventilation is good. Light cycle is 20/4. Any ideas why she is so small???(compared to other hydro grows I've seen on the net)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

just want to say thanks for all the good vibes peeps, and let this be a warning to all if your using a magnetic ballast! chock them up!

i remember seeing a thread about it years ago with someone posting pics a lot like mine and thinking shit i never want that to happen. 

cracking buds whodat, and D your garden looks swell man! lovin the early prodigy man. one of my faves of theres. from an era when men were men and raves were week long hahah

anyone got any tips on how to get the smell of burn plastic out of furnishings?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2010)

will get pic as soon as I find (prob need to buy) the damm connection for the camera. I stay in the west of scotland and my lofts a bit chilly. Thinking of getting a 400w halegon heater and putting it on 15mins every hour.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry Don, can't think of anything, that sounds like it'll be a mare to get out.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

supersillybilly said:


> will get pic as soon as I find (prob need to buy) the damm connection for the camera. I stay in the west of scotland and my lofts a bit chilly. Thinking of getting a 400w halegon heater and putting it on 15mins every hour.


Perhaps just try covering it with something when the lights are off. How close have you got the light at the moment?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2010)

Feebreeze is good for smells in fabric!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2010)

the light is about 18 inches m8. Ive got a plastic cover for the dwc shall I use it when its dark


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

supersillybilly said:


> the light is about 18 inches m8. Ive got a plastic cover for the dwc shall I use it when its dark


Sounds perfect bru! I was gonna say, do you have frame or anything built around the unit? If not, a few bits of 2x4 and some panda sheeting (black/white sheeting) I guess you run the lights at night for temps? It's gonna get cold up there even during the day I would say so either that or pay money for the heat I guess. Anyway, I am sure a few opinions will arise when you get a pic up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't have a frame built but I do think its a must. Get paid on the 28th so new additions to the room will be added. 1. will build a frame. 2. will get heater with thermostat. 3.new connection for camera. lol. Cheers m8


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

no worries. Look forward to seeing some West Coast Weed, lol. I lived in Glasgows EastEnd for about 10 years so I am almost half soap dodger, haha.


supersillybilly said:


> I don't have a frame built but I do think its a must. Get paid on the 28th so new additions to the room will be added. 1. will build a frame. 2. will get heater with thermostat. 3.new connection for camera. lol. Cheers m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2010)

only a true soapdodger if your a celtic fan. lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

Scopse said:


> and yes, sorry, on the first plant which I haven't topped, it's covered in little pistils with hairs which I'm happy about.


I'm guessing if you can see pistils on one and not balls on the other, the other is probably a female also.



Countryfarmer said:


> DGT, glad to hear all you have to replace is a ballast. I am concerned about fire hazard and had already planned on building an extinguisher system for my grow. Now I think I will add some fire retardant material underneath my ballast as well. My biggest concern is that my new hobby would burn down my house.


The first thing I did before I started using hid equipment is have a new 200 amp service installed with a new panel and I ran two 20 amp lines into the grow room that are only for the grow room...and now I am so happy I took that precaution. My house is old and has the original wiring, that does not concern me as much as the old original service did. As another precaution, I bought a CAP fifteen minute delay timer so if the power is interrupted the lights won't try to kick on when hot. It basically prevents your lights from trying to hot start. Just another precaution.



1badmasonman said:


> Genuity alright my man. Looking massive and elegant all at once. Beautiful plants bro.


Genuity, I was starting to get a bit concerned. You OK? You haven't been around for a bit. I guess things must be OK, you're still growin'...and quite nicely.

Whodat, Nice! So nice I think I'll take my morning medicine now.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

Question. For those who can get clones legally, what do you guys pay for a clone?


Another question. I'm looking for a new carbon filter. I am looking at phat filters, carbonaire and phresh...anyone have any experience with any of them? I am really lookin' hard at that phresh filter but it's about one hundred ninety american.

Masonman, what did the shipping cost you with that eight inch filter?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Question. For those who can get clones legally, what do you guys pay for a clone?
> 
> 
> Another question. I'm looking for a new carbon filter. I am looking at phat filters, carbonaire and phresh...anyone have any experience with any of them? I am really lookin' hard at that phresh filter but it's about one hundred ninety american.
> ...


I got a 6" mountain air filter not the cheapest but good has given me piece of mind for over a year so far should last 2-3 years before i fitted it the whole street could smell my grow


----------



## Scopse (Oct 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm guessing if you can see pistils on one and not balls on the other, the other is probably a female also.


Can't they grow balls at a later stage?

Just thought I'd share some pics for the day. Bob Marley in the background!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey all. I just came across this informative read on electrical safety for indoor grwing situations. 

With DonG&T's narrow escape yesterday it got me thinking along with a few other im sure. 

Anyways i found this article in the Urban Gardener Magazine. Good info in here. 

*Can I grow in here? Electrical Safety Part 1*

By Urban Garden Magazine &#8901; August 31, 2010 &#8901;  Email This Post &#8901;  Print This Post &#8901; Post a comment 
*Filed Under* amps, ballasts, electrician, electrics, fire, Issue 12, load centers, safety, volts, watts 
Last issue we reviewed the various factors that need to be taken into consideration when assessing a potential space for some indoor gardening action. We looked at insulation, ceiling height, water, drainage, ventilation, size, accessibility, and protection from pests. However, we omitted a very important factorone so crucial that we felt we needed to pay it our total and complete attention with a special focus: Electrical Safety.
Whats an indoor growers worst nightmare? pH problems? Dont think so. Clogged drippers? No, think again. Spider mites? Youre not even close! Okay, youre probably way ahead of me by now. Every growers worst nightmare has to be  an electrical fire! Often these fires are caused by faulty electrics and/or overloaded sockets. Novice growers are constantly putting themselves and their loved ones at risk by not planning their grows right. And here at Urban Garden HQ, we want all of us to sleep tight and our plants to bloom copiously 365 days a year, year after year. Surely, thats what we all want out of life, isnt it?
The most important thing to get your head around when setting up a new indoor garden is your power requirement. Modern indoor gardens use HID grow lights, air conditioners, heaters, extractors, oscillating fans  and those watts add up fast! So were going to take a look at the proper procedures for installing circuits and bringing in the necessary electrical wiring to safely supply all of your power-hungry devices. Next, were going to review exactly how to specify and install all of the circuits for a ten-light flowering room setup; this process will show you how to plan a similar setup for your own indoor garden, on virtually any scale.
Heres the good news: Anyone with their fair share of common sense, the right tools, and a healthy do-it-yourself spirit can safely install the power for almost any indoor garden setup. However take heed: you need to pay careful attention to what you are doing and work from a predetermined planTheres no room for guesswork when planning your indoor gardens electrical system.
And, once you have planned your installation, its a must to run your plan by a licensed electrician before doing anything. This is the smartest thing you can do.
*Residential Electricity*

Okay lets take it from the top. Before bringing power to the garden, heres a quick review of the residential electrical system. In Canada and the United States, a residential electrical service drop consists of three wires that enter a home from an overhead pole, or sometimes from an underground service feed. Of these three wires, two are separate 120-volt lines of different phase, and one is a neutral line. This type of service is called a single phase electric power system and it can supply households with 120- and 240-volt power circuits.
In the picture below, you can see the main point of entry for the three service wires coming in from above and entering a conduit on their way to the main service panel of a residence.





From their main point of entry into the residence, the three service wires proceed to the main panel where they connect to the meter, and to bus bars where circuit breakers snap in. The circuit breakers provide branch circuit protection for the various appliances and rooms in the house. The main service panel will always have a main fuse or circuit breaker that can cut power to all of the branch circuitsAlways turn this off before working on the panel or any of the circuits. Service capacity for residential panels is usually 100, 150, or 200 amps at 240 volts. Older homes may have outdated panels with lower capacities. Before setting up in an older home, it is highly recommended that you upgrade your main panel to comply with current standards. Its the only way you can ensure your electrical system will be safe.




This picture shows a residential panel with the door open to expose the branch circuit breakers. Note the conduit at the top left where the three service wires (two hot and a neutral) enter the panel. In the middle left is the meter, which measures overall electrical consumption. Each of the circuit breakers provides power to a certain area of the house or to a specific appliance. The blue sticker next to the breaker in the middle indicates the main shutoff. 

At the main panel, a fourth wirethe groundis introduced into the household system. The ground provides a path for current to escape in case of a circuit fault. On a proper main panel installation, there will be a copper grounding rod driven at least ten feet into the earth, with a wire that runs up to a grounding bus bar in the panel. NOTE: Some older electrical systems have what is referred to as a mechanical ground, where the ground is made from the neutral bus bar at the main panel. The mechanical ground method is not appropriate, and if you have an older panel with a mechanical grounding system, it is recommended that you upgrade your panel, or install a grounding rod and locate all of your ground wires on an isolated grounding bus bar.




The picture below shows a grounding rod driven in to the earth, with a wire that runs up to the main panel. This is the proper method of grounding your electrical system. Fault currents are carried directly to the earth.

From the main panel, you can create 120-volt and 240-volt power circuits for your garden by installing the appropriate circuit breaker(s) and wiring. Before selecting and installing the new circuits, first determine how much capacity you will need. In order to do this, make a detailed list of the equipment you will be using and how much power each device consumes, in volts, amps and watts. NOTE: Devices running on 240-volt power are more efficient than those running on 120-volt power. So when selecting components, always buy everything you can in a 240-volt configuration.
*Volt **(V):* A measure of potential electrical energy, akin to electrical pressure.
*Amp (A):* A measurement of the flow of current.
*Watt (W):* The overall measure of energy being consumed, in relation to time. A kilowatt hour is the usage of 1,000 watts for one hour. This is the measurement by which customers are charged by their utility company.
*Formulas to remember:*

Watts = volts x amps
Amps = watts / volts
Volts = watts / amps
With any two variables, you can determine the third.
*CATALOG YOUR EQUIPMENT*

Now to assemble the equipment list: For this task, its a good idea to use a spreadsheet because it can perform all the calculations for you, and you can easily analyze electrical needs for different configurations by changing variables like the number of lights, fans, etc. This setup will be running a ten-light flowering room, a six-light vegetative room, fluorescents to light some racks for cuttings, a 5-ton AC system, plus accessories like pumps and fans. The table below shows the breakdown of the equipment and electrical needs. Look at the devices to see the voltage, amperage, and/or wattage they use. Remember, you can determine the third variable if you know any two. Fill in the table completely and calculate your amperage requirements.
Since many of the devices for the model setup will be running continuously, de-rate the total amperage of the devices to determine the appropriate size breaker. To de-rate the amperage for devices running more than three hours straight, divide the total amperage that the devices are consuming by .80.
*Appliance**# Used**Volts**Amps**Watts**Total Amps**De-rated Amps*1,000W Light102404.75114047.559.375400W Light62401.945611.414.255-Ton AC12403276803240Fluorescent101200.35423.54.375Exhaust Fan2120336067.5Oscillating Fans81200.56045Pumps51200.22411.25Duct Fans61201.251507.59.375Misc.2120112022.5(Download this MS Excel template at www.powerboxinc.com/hydroplanner)
*DETERMINE YOUR POWER NEEDS*

Now that youve determined how many amps the devices use, and de-rated that number, assess the size of the circuits needed. Keep in mind, each major appliance group will require its own circuit. In this case, you will need to install the following circuits:
1. The first circuit you need to install will supply 240 volts and 60 amps to a lighting controller that will supply power for ten 1,000 Watt high-pressure sodium lamps and ballasts.
2. The second circuit will be 240 volts and 20 amps, to supply power for a lighting controller that will power six 400W metal halide lamps.
3. The third circuit will be 240 volts and 40 amps, to supply the power for a 5-ton air conditioning system.
4. & 5. The last two circuits will each be 120-volt, 15-amp circuits and will supply power for all of the accessories and controllers.
*Appliance*
*Circuit Voltage*
*Circuit Amperage/*
*Breaker Rating*​Lighting Controller 1240
60​Lighting Controller 2240
20​5-Ton AC240
40​120V Accessories120
15​120V Accessories120
15​*SURVEY YOUR PANEL*

Naturally, make sure that your panel has the capacity to handle your electrical needs. This setup would require at least a 150-amp panel to run the proposed loads and have room to install three 2-pole circuit breakers and two single-pole circuit breakers. A panel survey is the first thing you should do before evaluating the potential of any grow location.
*SELECTING THE PROPER WIRE GAUGE*

Now that you know the size of the circuits and breakers to be used, you need to determine the size (gauge) of the wires needed. Before doing this, lets quickly understand how many wires are needed for each circuit.

A 120V circuit consists of a single 120V line (from either phase), a neutral line, and a ground, for a total of three wires.
A 240V circuit consists of two 120V lines (of different phase), a neutral line, and often a ground, for a total of four wires. Some legacy 240V circuits and 240V circuits 20A or less may use a 3-wire configuration, which consists of two 120V lines (of different phase), and a neutral line (not a ground), for a total of three wires.
Circuit Voltage:120V240VWires:120V Phase 1xx120V Phase 2xNeutralxxGroundxxNote: A 120V circuit can be made by using either 120V phaseIt is vital to select the proper wire gauge to support and deliver the power to your garden. Using the correct size wire for the amperage requirements of the circuit allows power to flow to your devices with minimal resistance, and prevents the wire from overheating and potentially starting a fire. Always remember that the smaller the wires gauge, the larger the wires diameter.
Two factors determine the wire gauge required for installation. First is the length of the wires, and second is the amount of current the wires need to carry. The table below provides a guideline for the wire gauge required for the circuits. For medium length wire runs of 75 feet and under, use 400 circular mils per amp. For longer wire runs of 75 to 150 feet, calculate requirements by using 700 circular mils per amp.
*Wire Gauge and Capacity**AWG*
*Circular Mils*
*Current Capacity (Amps) Under 75&#8242;*
*Current Capacity (Amps) 75-150*




1
83694
209
120
2
66358
166
95
4
41738
104
60
6
26244
66
37
8
16512
41
24
10
10384
26
15
12
6529
16
9
14
4109
10
6
16
2581
6
4​In our example, the distance is less than 75 feet, so our calculations are based on 400 circular mils per amp.
*Circuit 1: *65 feet of wire for a 60-amp, 240-volt circuit. 60 amps x 400 circular mils per amp = 24,000 circular mils. Referencing the chart reveals youll need to use 6-gauge wire, which has 26,244 circular mils. A total of 4 conductors are needed: 2 hot, a ground, and a neutral.
*Circuit 2: *65 feet of wire for a 20-amp, 240-volt circuit. 20 amps x 400 circular mils per amp = 8,000 circular mils. Referencing the chart reveals youll need to use at least 10-gauge wire, which has 10,384 circular mils. A total of 4 conductors are needed: 2 hot, a ground, and a neutral.
*Circuit 3: *50 feet of wire for a 40-amp, 240-volt circuit. 40 amps x 400 circular mils per amp = 16,000 circular mils. The chart shows that 8-gauge wire would be sufficient, but its close. When in doubt, always go with a lower gauge. In this case, use 6-gauge wire, which has 26,244 circular mils. A total of 4 conductors are needed: 2 hot, a ground, and a neutral.
*Circuits 4 & 5: *65 feet of wire for each of two 15-amp, 120-volt circuits. 15 amps x 400 circular mils per amp = 6,000 circular mils. Referencing the chart, you should use 10-gauge wire for this circuit. A total of 3 conductors are needed for each circuit: 1 hot, a ground, and a neutral.
*BRINGING CIRCUITS TO THE GARDEN*

So far youve determined: how many circuits are needed, the necessary capacity of those circuits, and the wire gauge needed to support the current the equipment will be consuming. The next step is getting the wires from the main panel to the place where they need to bethe garden area. This is another step that requires very careful planning. In an installation such as this example, there is no other safe choice than to use Electrical Metallic Conduit (EMT).
EMT is metal tubing that comes in various diameters and it shields the wires from weather and any other outside contact. Its easy to work with, provided you have a few of the right tools. Dont use something like Romex that can be cut easily or punctured in a rugged garden environment. Choosing proper tubing for your conduit is one step that helps everyone sleep soundly at night!
Next, decide where the termination for each circuit will be and then plan an accessible route for themfrom your main panel, where each conduit will begin, to the location where the power is needed. You will have to make various bends in the conduit along the way; try to make as direct a route as possible so as to minimize the wire length and minimize conduit bends. Fewer bends make it easier to pull the wire through later. Connectors are available to mount conduits to the panel enclosure, to splice pieces of conduit together, and to join them to almost any type of electrical box. Mount the EMT securely using the companion clips.




The photo below shows a 1 diameter EMT conduit originating from the main panel and running along the side of a house to the grow space. A conduit like this can carry the four wires needed for the 240-volt, 60-amp circuit for the lighting controller.





This photo shows an EMT conduit using a connector to directly enter the interior of a residence via a hole drilled straight through the wall.

Now youre getting somewhere. Once the conduit is secured firmly in place, its time to start pulling the wires through. Be sure to buy at least 10 feet more wire length than you need for each circuit you are pulling.
When buying wire, buy:
BLACK for 120 volt phase 1
RED for 120 volt phase 2
WHITE for Neutral
GREEN for Ground
When pulling wire, youll need a fish tape, which is a thin, flat steel wire ribbon on a reel, used specifically for pulling wire through conduitbe sure to get one that will accommodate more than the length you need to pull. Push the fish tape from the termination point of the conduit back through until it reaches the entrance at the panel. Make sure the main is OFF!! Carefully pull about two feet of fish tape out so that you can securely tape the wires (youre about to pull) to the fish tape. Using black electrical tape, attach the wires in a staggered manner so that they will round bends easier when they are being pulled through the conduit. With one person feeding the wires in at the panel, and another person reeling-in the fish tape at the other end, carefully feed the wires all the way through the EMT conduit from the panel to the room. Repeat this process for each circuit, until all of the raw wires for each circuit are in their respective conduits and sticking out at both ends.
Now, thats easy, isnt it? Yeah, I know, not reallyits actually pretty rough. But dont fretyoure actually getting closer to the part where you hang the lights, and take some cuttings, etc.
*INSTALLING THE CIRCUIT BREAKERS*

Now that all of the wiring is in, its time to install the individual circuit breakers. If you havent done so already, make a trip to your local electrical supply store and get the five circuit breakers specified for the five circuits:

60A Double-Pole Breaker
20A Double-Pole Breaker
40A Double-Pole Breaker
15A Single-Pole Breaker
15A Single-Pole Breaker
The cover to the main panel should already be off; if not, remove it to expose the bus bars where the breakers actually snap in. Starting with the first circuit, a 240-volt, 60-amp breaker, locate the four 6-gauge wires for the lighting controller circuit where the conduit enters the panel. Trim the wires to length and secure the white wire to the neutral bus bar in the panel. Do the same for the green ground wiretrim to length and secure to an isolated ground bar. Next, trim the red and black wires, strip the ends about 3/8, and attach them to the terminal lugs on the 60A breaker. Tighten the screws very tightly. Route wires neatly on the side and snap the breaker into its location.




This picture shows the main panel with the protective cover removed. Circuit breakers easily snap into place once wires are attached. The neutral wire for each circuit connects to a neutral bus bar and the ground to a ground bus bar.





This photo shows a close-up of where the hot wires connect to the terminal lugs of the breakers. A double pole breaker has two hot wires (red and black). A single pole breaker has one hot wire (either a red or a black). You can spot a double pole breaker by its double thickness and the bar tying the two switches together.

Repeat the breaker installation process meticulously for each set of wires and each circuit breaker. It is critical to connect all neutral wires securely to the neutral bus bar and the ground wires to an isolated ground bar. Once all of your circuit breakers are installed and all wires are securely attached, double-check everything for accuracy. Make sure all wires are routed without being pinched and make sure breakers are firmly in place. If everything looks good, replace the security cover on the panel, but make sure to leave the main and all of the breakers in the OFF position.
*TERMINATING YOUR CIRCUITS*





This junction box allows connections to be made from incoming wires to devices or power outlets.

Now you need to terminate each circuit and install the devices. Its a bit beyond the scope of this article to discuss installing all of the garden components, but we will show you how to terminate the first 240-volt, 60-amp circuit and install the lighting controller that powers all of your lightsthe largest power consumers in your garden. Test with a meter to ensure there is no live current at the termination point before beginning to work on anything.
When the wires from the 60-amp circuit punch through the outside wall to the inside room as in the earlier photo, they enter a junction box like the one pictured below. Inside this box, wires are connected together and routed to their destinations through additional conduits if necessary. In this case, this junction box ties into a Powerbox lighting controller that powers and controls all of the ballasts and lights in the garden.
*INSTALLING A LIGHTING CONTROLLER*

Now theres one last step for this circuit that is equally as important as all of the previous steps. You need to install the high-voltage lighting controller to handle the switching of all of the ballasts and lights. The high-voltage lighting controller takes more punishment than any electrical component in your garden, so its essential to pick the best quality. Cheap wall timers and inadequate controllers are often the cause of overload that can lead to fire. The on and off cycles of heavy amperage loads cause extreme arcing, and a lighting controller needs to handle these extreme conditions without being prone to failure.
Firmly secure the lighting controller to the wall in a location near your junction box where the circuit enters the room. Route the cable from the 240-volt lighting controller (e.g. Powerbox) into the junction box and secure with an EMT-type terminator to the junction box. Splice each of the four wires from the lighting controller main cable to the matching wires from the incoming circuit (black to black, red to red, white to white, green to green). Use insulated lug-type connectors, which are available at electrical supply stores. Once the connections have been made, close-up the junction box. You are now ready to test this circuit. Safety first: 1. Make sure the Powerbox (lighting controller) breaker is OFF. 2. Go to the main panel and turn ON the 60-amp breaker for this circuit. If the breaker stays on, all is good so far. Go back to the lighting controller and turn the breaker ON. You should now have live power at the lighting controller!
Although each device will be a little different, repeat the circuit termination process for each of the remaining four circuits. None of them will be any more difficult than the one youve just done. For the 120-volt circuits, try to locate your outlet boxes close to where they will be used. This means extra conduit, but its worth it to avoid using extension cords, which are a garden hazard.




This photo shows a 60-amp circuit terminating with a Powerbox lighting controller, which in turn runs ten 1,000-watt Galaxy digital ballasts. This particular setup also uses 10 Flipbox® switches to double the production of the garden by running two parallel rooms with 10 lamps each, all off of one 60-amp circuit. All equipment is securely mounted to the wall with steel struts.

So much done in so little time. If you are building or upgrading an indoor garden that you hope will provide years of bountiful productivity, you need to build a solid infrastructure. This requires an investment of time and money, but the rewards are huge. I cant tell you how many setups Ive seen that have wires duct-taped together and that use pie tins as lamp reflectors. Are you kidding me? How can situations like that not eventually lead to a fire? And to make matters worse, these are the most under-productive gardens around. Whether your indoor garden is your passion or your business, make the right moves and dont become another statistic at your local fire department.
Now youre at the point where its time to hang the lights. I dont think you need me anymore. Im outta here! Peace.
P.S. Safety First! Consult with a qualified electrician before doing anything!


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2010)

heads up,
i've been in the hospital for the last 3 and a half weeks,sick with walking (pneumonia)
and (leukocytosis) high white blood cell count.
getting better slowly,but getting there.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2010)

DOGS..................

LEFT PLANT COLA

RIGHT PLANT COLA

they are i one gal pots,i'm still not good at keeping time of how old,but i must be around 2-3 weeks.
looking good if i must say so!!! nice work D.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank 1BMM for the UrbanGarden article....but I must say....If you don't know...hire someone.
Lets face it...we are stoners....unless you completely understand electrical theory and Ohms law...and know the current national and local level codes......leave it to the pros.
I've have had 5 yrs electrical education through the apprenticeship program my union provides and still wouldn't do it myself.(although I am lazy so that's probably the main reason)I don't even know how I have such a healthy harvest being so lazy!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 23, 2010)

DST said:


> I had a discussion with my Old Man yesterday about kids, he has a 10 year old son now and lives in Oz. The wee guy gets run around by the Old Man like god only knows, I was kinda brought up in a single parent house until my old dear got another man (a great one may I add! RIP) However, I spent my life wandering around Scotland before I was even a teenager, with my mates. I use to go midweek to cities all over Scotland to watch midweek football, at the age of 11! Of course my Old Dear knew I was going. Nowadays it seems like kids in some societies can not even go out and play on there own anymore, everything is organised by adults. He said he was talking with some of my half brother school mates fathers about when they would let their sons go to school on their own, none of them felt comfortable with it at all!! It's a sad fekking day I tell you, and it makes me very sad to see what the Media in this world has done to peoples minds. Where the fuk did everyones common sense go? My Old Mans OZ wife, was going on in the background about Child Abductors and all that, I mean come on, are there really that many creepies hanging around waiting to snatch our kids? I see kids of all ages cycling around the City of Amsterdam on there own! It's an example to be followed, with the Netherlands actually being the number one countyr to bring your children up in. Sorry for spamming you guys with my thoughts, just a good place to share em.
> Anyway, I thought this song was quite apt...peeps from the UK will remember the cat, haha
> [youtube]cSTBFZ-To2E[/youtube]


WTF was I thinking.....I've got a kid on the way!!!.....where I'm at people are generally pretty good people tho....very large city with the small town feel.....I love the mid-west!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> saw what you said but didnt understand.....what do you mean "out the ends"???????? are you literally talking about the 6" round ends of the tubes????? you need to hang it long ways top to bottom...ditch the reflector inside....and get you a vertical mount bulb!!!


Ok, I'm not sure if this will help any but I took a couple pics of the old table with the cooltube hanging over it and some plants. I took the pic by standing on the 48" side of a 36"X48" table. It's deceiving in the pic but it is actually 48" from left to right and only 36" from nearest the camera to farthest. You can see which direction the cooltube is pointing so maybe it will be easier to understand my question.

Basically you can see that there are no reflectors on a cooltube to reflect the light in the 48" dimension and I think everyone will agree that the HPS bulbs emit more light out of the sides of the bulb than the end (hence the reason some people do vertical grows with no reflectors on their cooltubes or use just a bare bulb hung vertically). There are however small reflectors to control the light coming from the bulb and direct it downward. I'm wondering if I'm better off hanging the cooltube over the new 36"X42" table the same way it is here so the long dimension of the cooltube (19" long) is running the same direction as the long dimension of the table or if I should turn it 90 degrees so the long dimension of the cooltube is running the same direction as the 36" dimension of the table. 

Thanks for being patient with me on this. I'm not sure why I'm having a hard time explaining it but I am for some reason.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

We pay a lot to live where we live and we do it mainly so we can worry less about our kids. We still do worry though and I don't know how old my son will be before I just let him take off with his friends. He's only 6 right now so I think I have some time before his friends come knocking on our door but I know the day will come. For now we let them play together on our street only which is only about 15' long and I will stay in my garage so I can see them by just walking to the garage door. My daughter is only 3 so I don't let her go away from the front of the house unless she's with her brother and the other kids and then I pull up a chair out front so I can watch them the whole time.

Maybe I'm a little paranoid but for those of who may not have kids yet, you'll understand just how precious they are to you once you have your own and you may be just as paranoid with your own.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> From what I understand plants love rain water... good ph and clean, usually


yepp, i was killing a COB plant from my buddy that was giving it nutes and plenty of water. i use nutes a small amount if the plant doesnt show deficencies and dont water unless its dry. this soil my buddy is using dont like to be dry or nute less and the COB was slowly dieing. stuck it outside and the new growth is super fresh and green! she loved the rain! Once again amazing looking D there haha!

Heads up- ive never seen any clone worth purchasing under 10$ here in SD. its hard to find good healthy clones with out pests or mildew. its actually almost worth starting out from seed and keeping your environment safe then purchasing a clone. the latest one i got was 12$ and it didnt have any problems with it.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in Orange County and the clones seem to range from $10-20. The place I typically go to use d to be $20 and now they're $15. The two that I got most recently look worse than others I've purchased from them but I really wanted these two strains so I got them anyway and just sprayed them down with that Garden Takedown stuff before putting them with my other plants. 

I was surprised at the low quality of clones they had this time since they were always really healthy looking in the past.


----------



## ataxia (Oct 23, 2010)

How much do you think i could yield off this 600 with 3 plants lst'd at 17 inches tall 18 inches from the cooltube 2x4x5 space..
anyone have a rough estimate ..
the strains are WOS strawberry blue (left)
Delicious seeds Fruity Chronic Juice center
Nirvana Bubblelcous right.
unknown auto Dinafem haze/roadrunner?
vegged for 7 weeks


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Question. For those who can get clones legally, what do you guys pay for a clone?
> 
> 
> Another question. I'm looking for a new carbon filter. I am looking at phat filters, carbonaire and phresh...anyone have any experience with any of them? I am really lookin' hard at that phresh filter but it's about one hundred ninety american.
> ...


0-15 and no higher, just depends on who you go through, and alot of people like to trade here in oregon


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 23, 2010)

I think i got some Good Luck my Dina Fem Freebies i recieved were
Blue Widow 85%
And Cloud 9 60%
Along with my 6 Sour Creams 
and Pineapple Express, and Kandy Freebies  Cant wait ive been wanting to try Blue Widow Anyway heres some pics




















Urkle









RR with its Fat Buds









BB D


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I think i got some Good Luck my Dina Fem Freebies i recieved were
> Blue Widow 85%
> And Cloud 9 60%
> Along with my 6 Sour Creams
> ...


are you going to post a thred journal when you start the sour cream???? if not plz plz do!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 23, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> are you going to post a thred journal when you start the sour cream???? if not plz plz do!


Yes i think im doing 2 more Journals and im done ill just stick to posting in the 600w Nobody is really following my thread now so i havent been posting much but when flowering time comes for IGF im sure ill get more activity. Next run i have made up my mind 2 Red Cherry Berrys 2 Sour Cream and 2 freebies not sure which yet


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

OK, thanks guys. I have someone who wants some clones is why I'm asking. I like to use the barter system is some circumstances. Rather than charge the guy for clones I would rather have some bud in return. Does that sound like a reasonable trade for anyone who does deal with clones? Say five grams per clone?

Genuity, I had that something like ten years ago and it damn near killed me, or at least I felt like death. The new moania, not the other. Well I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. I was down for a week last week with some kind of chest and head thing.

Going to walmart tonight to get more air stones and another air pump for bubbles, and a food vacuum storage thingy. The clones are coming along but should be further along. I'm just pleased that out of the nineteen cuttings, so far they are all alive.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

double figures I would say...keep us posted and welcome!


ataxia said:


> How much do you think i could yield off this 600 with 3 plants lst'd at 17 inches tall 18 inches from the cooltube 2x4x5 space..
> anyone have a rough estimate ..
> the strains are WOS strawberry blue (left)
> Delicious seeds Fruity Chronic Juice center
> ...





Heads Up said:


> OK, thanks guys. I have someone who wants some clones is why I'm asking. I like to use the barter system is some circumstances. Rather than charge the guy for clones I would rather have some bud in return. Does that sound like a reasonable trade for anyone who does deal with clones? Say five grams per clone?
> 
> Genuity, I had that something like ten years ago and it damn near killed me, or at least I felt like death. The new moania, not the other. Well I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. I was down for a week last week with some kind of chest and head thing.
> 
> Going to walmart tonight to get more air stones and another air pump for bubbles, and a food vacuum storage thingy. The clones are coming along but should be further along. I'm just pleased that out of the nineteen cuttings, so far they are all alive.


Can't reeally help you on that, I think they are normally 10 euro or something, I wouldn't imagine anyone wanting to pay more than 20 (depending on the cut I guess


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

Scopes, if you have one that is already a female and the other is the same age and showing no signs of being male, it's probably a female cause males generally show themselves before females. Out of the seeds I started for an 'in between' grow, a male was the first to show it's sex and it's been gone for about a week. I just finally saw the first pistils popping out of the last plant that needed to be identified last night. A week later than the male.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 23, 2010)

Can anyone give me a general idea on how far - typically - one can expect to space a 600W HPS from the tops of a plant without an aircooled reflector/cooltube in a 8 sq ft, 4' tall tent? Room is A/C cooled, tent will be vented by means of 2 X 4" inline fans @ 80 CFM... 18"? more, less?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

This is thanks to civil disobedience, I just found this on another thread and it is cool. A new way to clone, new to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkNN6Ar5pYo

This is just awesome.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2010)

Praetorian said:


> Can anyone give me a general idea on how far - typically - one can expect to space a 600W HPS from the tops of a plant without an aircooled reflector/cooltube in a 8 sq ft, 4' tall tent? Room is A/C cooled, tent will be vented by means of 2 X 4" inline fans @ 80 CFM... 18"? more, less?


Put your arm under the lights at the canopy level. If in ten seconds you think it's too warm, so do your plants.


----------



## Scopse (Oct 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Scopes, if you have one that is already a female and the other is the same age and showing no signs of being male, it's probably a female cause males generally show themselves before females. Out of the seeds I started for an 'in between' grow, a male was the first to show it's sex and it's been gone for about a week. I just finally saw the first pistils popping out of the last plant that needed to be identified last night. A week later than the male.


Ahhh okay, thanks for the heads up then dude (no pun intended)  I didn't know that was the case being my first grow and all. I know I've got feminised seeds but it doesn't mean they're 100% going to be fem, is that right?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> This is thanks to civil disobedience, I just found this on another thread and it is cool. A new way to clone, new to me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkNN6Ar5pYo
> 
> This is just awesome.


sweet find, except its all in spanish but it looks to be doen the same way as grafting, very cool find


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

I think vertical could be a winner...not sure if you have enough height to make it worthwhile...


Dezracer said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if this will help any but I took a couple pics of the old table with the cooltube hanging over it and some plants. I took the pic by standing on the 48" side of a 36"X48" table. It's deceiving in the pic but it is actually 48" from left to right and only 36" from nearest the camera to farthest. You can see which direction the cooltube is pointing so maybe it will be easier to understand my question.
> 
> Basically you can see that there are no reflectors on a cooltube to reflect the light in the 48" dimension and I think everyone will agree that the HPS bulbs emit more light out of the sides of the bulb than the end (hence the reason some people do vertical grows with no reflectors on their cooltubes or use just a bare bulb hung vertically). There are however small reflectors to control the light coming from the bulb and direct it downward. I'm wondering if I'm better off hanging the cooltube over the new 36"X42" table the same way it is here so the long dimension of the cooltube (19" long) is running the same direction as the long dimension of the table or if I should turn it 90 degrees so the long dimension of the cooltube is running the same direction as the 36" dimension of the table.
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me on this. I'm not sure why I'm having a hard time explaining it but I am for some reason.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Praetorian said:


> Can anyone give me a general idea on how far - typically - one can expect to space a 600W HPS from the tops of a plant without an aircooled reflector/cooltube in a 8 sq ft, 4' tall tent? Room is A/C cooled, tent will be vented by means of 2 X 4" inline fans @ 80 CFM... 18"? more, less?


I woulds say that is about right.....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> DOGS..................
> 
> LEFT PLANT COLA
> 
> ...


Looking good as usual Genutiy. Very healthy DOGs bro. Getting frosty already. Nice



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Thank 1BMM for the UrbanGarden article....but I must say....If you don't know...hire someone.
> Lets face it...we are stoners....unless you completely understand electrical theory and Ohms law...and know the current national and local level codes......leave it to the pros.
> I've have had 5 yrs electrical education through the apprenticeship program my union provides and still wouldn't do it myself.(although I am lazy so that's probably the main reason)I don't even know how I have such a healthy harvest being so lazy!!!


Yes I suppose you are probably right Endls. Electric is scary to fuck with. But if you have no stoner freindly electrician in your pocket. It either DIY or DONT. I know thats not good advice lol. You win haha. 



Dezracer said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if this will help any but I took a couple pics of the old table with the cooltube hanging over it and some plants. I took the pic by standing on the 48" side of a 36"X48" table. It's deceiving in the pic but it is actually 48" from left to right and only 36" from nearest the camera to farthest. You can see which direction the cooltube is pointing so maybe it will be easier to understand my question.
> 
> Basically you can see that there are no reflectors on a cooltube to reflect the light in the 48" dimension and I think everyone will agree that the HPS bulbs emit more light out of the sides of the bulb than the end (hence the reason some people do vertical grows with no reflectors on their cooltubes or use just a bare bulb hung vertically). There are however small reflectors to control the light coming from the bulb and direct it downward. I'm wondering if I'm better off hanging the cooltube over the new 36"X42" table the same way it is here so the long dimension of the cooltube (19" long) is running the same direction as the long dimension of the table or if I should turn it 90 degrees so the long dimension of the cooltube is running the same direction as the 36" dimension of the table.
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me on this. I'm not sure why I'm having a hard time explaining it but I am for some reason.


Looks like your getting there Dez. Plants are bushy and healthy from the looks of things bro. Good job man. 



Hotsause said:


> I think i got some Good Luck my Dina Fem Freebies i recieved were
> Blue Widow 85%
> And Cloud 9 60%
> Along with my 6 Sour Creams
> ...


Nice collection Hotsauce. You will love the Blue Widow. Its some really tasty herb. Pretty easy to grow too. Looks like your getting the handle on your hydro setup. Hats off to you bro. Im probably going to scorch a few plants getting mine dialed in lol. 



Heads Up said:


> OK, thanks guys. I have someone who wants some clones is why I'm asking. I like to use the barter system is some circumstances. Rather than charge the guy for clones I would rather have some bud in return. Does that sound like a reasonable trade for anyone who does deal with clones? Say five grams per clone?
> 
> Genuity, I had that something like ten years ago and it damn near killed me, or at least I felt like death. The new moania, not the other. Well I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. I was down for a week last week with some kind of chest and head thing.
> 
> Going to walmart tonight to get more air stones and another air pump for bubbles, and a food vacuum storage thingy. The clones are coming along but should be further along. I'm just pleased that out of the nineteen cuttings, so far they are all alive.


The country ass farmers I went in with on my outdoor have been doing the half & half BS for giving up there clones. In other words they give me a clone and expect half the harvest. But i found when the shoes on the other foot they dont like to follow ther own rules. 

Before i go into a rant a few grams of primo would be compensation enough for me. I think from 5-15 apeice is tops. I got a guy that gets a few from me from time to time. At first i told him 20 and he was like naw ill just drive to colorado and get em for 10. OK go for it haha. No hes my boy so i hooked him up. Actually i gave them to him but thats just cause we been through alot of shit together. 



Praetorian said:


> Can anyone give me a general idea on how far - typically - one can expect to space a 600W HPS from the tops of a plant without an aircooled reflector/cooltube in a 8 sq ft, 4' tall tent? Room is A/C cooled, tent will be vented by means of 2 X 4" inline fans @ 80 CFM... 18"? more, less?


18" is a safe level. If you got a good fan blowing on the ladies you can get closer. 



Heads Up said:


> This is thanks to civil disobedience, I just found this on another thread and it is cool. A new way to clone, new to me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkNN6Ar5pYo
> 
> This is just awesome.


Coming to check it out HU. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 23, 2010)

Ahh yes Ive seen this before. Air layer cloning i think is the technique


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 23, 2010)

hey lads. im having a isue with my plant i made a thred and posted pics if any of yeh lads can check it out it will be most appreciated. here is the link. Help! Plant leaves curling up pics included....


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks DST and 1BMM.

I realized this afternoon that my soil PH/moiture meter also has a light meter on it. I'm sure it's not accurate at all but figured it may show me which direction has stronger light at 24" away from the center of the bulb so I'll check it out tonight after the light comes back on. I haven't hung any Panda film or Mylar yet since I still haven't decided on which direction I want the two cooltubes to point.

It's definitely not going to be a vertical grow since I set the ceiling height at 7' but I'm still not sure if I want the tubes spanning the length or width of the flowering tables.

On another note, the autos are coming along nicely. I'll wait to post any pics of the new room or plants until everything is in it's permanent home but It's all built, sheeted and light tight. I've got the cooltube hung temporarily and it's got 6" ducting connected to it now with a fan on one end pulling 250 CFM and a Can 33 on the other.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 23, 2010)

i dunno but she looks healthy to me homie


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2010)

17 days Flowering for the Bubba

4weeks 3 days vegg for the Sharks breath

Bubba



































.
..
...
..
.
Sharks breath


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

so I took my 3 in 1 meter and a tape measure and checked light intensity at 24" from the center of the bulb in each direction and at the same height. The light 24" from center of bulb to the side of the cooltube was twice as intense (showed as a 7 on the meter) as the light at 24" from the center of the bulb running the same direction as the bulb (showed as a 3). Again, this was measured at the same height both ways. The meter doesn't tell you lumens or lux or anything. It's only good for comparing one location to another.

Given this info, I'll be turning the cooltube 90 degrees on Monday and haning the new one next to it 42" away figuring the overlap of light should be sufficient at that distance to keep stretch to a minimum. This will give me the 36"X74" overall flower area that I was shooting for.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> i dunno but she looks healthy to me homie


I agree. That's a nice looking plant.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2010)

First of all... I'm way behind on reading the 600. I'm like 10 pages back, so sorry if I missed anything. Been working like crazy the past few days.

Anyways, just wanted to share a couple things with my best mates:

First I took my new jeep on a pretty crazy trail, who knew there was an off road trail rating. This ones a black diamond. Kinda like ski slopes I guess.






Next, on the way home I came across an amazing sight. DST lives below the see.... I live above the clouds. This is right at sunset. I am at around 6500' elevation... the cloud level is around 5000'. So awesome to be in an international weed growers club.






Also.... I promise I'll post pictures of young marijuana plants soon. Just in case anyone thought I've quit growing. I've just been getting ready for a long long time.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2010)

I think I know that trail, lol. I used to ride there when it was too hot in the desert and also at night in the spring to test my lighting setups for the night races. It's been about a year though so I don't remember exactly where in that area that particular trailhead sign is.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> First of all... I'm way behind on reading the 600. I'm like 10 pages back, so sorry if I missed anything. Been working like crazy the past few days.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share a couple things with my best mates:
> 
> ...


Awesome photo! Thanks for sharing.

Enjoy any rested sleep you can, for when you become a father, it will be a long time coming. But it is the most wonderfull experience you will ever have.

from a father and grandfather.


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Now that is a cool mofo shot my bru. Stay strong brother up there in them clouds.....peace and love from under the see!! DST



jigfresh said:


> Next, on the way home I came across an amazing sight. DST lives below the see.... I live above the clouds. This is right at sunset. I am at around 6500' elevation... the cloud level is around 5000'. So awesome to be in an international weed growers club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 24, 2010)

wow, somone was watching over you Don gin and ton. good call on those bricks i am gonna have to get some of those goin. do you mind if i ask what type of speed controllers you guys use? i read don and 1bmm you guys were just getting new fans and controllers, my speedster shit out on me. just runs on full now which is wierd, never did like the hum from turning that type of controller down. Looking to get a good quality ... variac they call it? can anyone recommend one, this is the fan i am using http://www.valleyindoor.com/product.php?productid=1085&cat=12&page=3 ive tried lookin around nobody really has a definite answer, is this hum just somthing u gota deal with by turning down these types of motors? thanks my fellow 600's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

i jknow man seriously lucky eh. im hungover today though and the smell of burnt plastic is making me wretch  cant help with the controller man im just reading up on them myself. 

awesome pic jig man!!


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> wow, somone was watching over you Don gin and ton. good call on those bricks i am gonna have to get some of those goin. do you mind if i ask what type of speed controllers you guys use? i read don and 1bmm you guys were just getting new fans and controllers, my speedster shit out on me. just runs on full now which is wierd, never did like the hum from turning that type of controller down. Looking to get a good quality ... variac they call it? can anyone recommend one, this is the fan i am using http://www.valleyindoor.com/product.php?productid=1085&cat=12&page=3 ive tried lookin around nobody really has a definite answer, is this hum just somthing u gota deal with by turning down these types of motors? thanks my fellow 600's


my primair puts out a hum when i start getting down to near idle speed. i also have a different controller for my air cool light (systemair), that starts humming also when you turn it down. i'm not sure why they do it but i'm not thinking its gonna damage it coz i've had it for over a year. 


some wicked photos jig and bbm


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

So my day started about four thirty yesterday morning. The kid gets here, we smoke a couple of bags, roll a joint and take a few loose buds for the golf course, of course I forgot them when we left, got halfway there realized it, turned around, came back, got the weed, went golfing and got there in plenty of time. Combine old and stoned and...well one day ya'll will see what ya' get. I still beat the pants off them on the course. Don't fuck with the old people. Had a great day, 8:05 tee time and when everyone else is starting to feel winter, this is what I'm feeling...

Yup, that's the moon on our way to golfing. The bud is an og18 x skunk clone. Poor thing spent her entire life under 12/12. I tried to supercrop a branch and instead broke it off so I put it in a rapid rooter and stuck it back under the light, this is what she turned into, two big buds. There are three white widows, two trainwrecks, one grape ape and the dog and I think I'm going to put her to rest. She has never been right from the get-go. I think it's time to put her? out of her misery. She's burnt and stretched and who knows what else. The cloner wasn't working so well so I got another air pump and two more air stones and now I got bubbles, go roots go.


And that is not me in the picture, that's the adopted son. This is just what 'the villages' looks like. Did I mention how happy I was to see winter reach this part of the planet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

you got up at 4.30 to go play golf?!?!? woah and i thought i did crazy shit lol jks looks like a fine day out headsup! nice nuggies too.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a 4 inch profilter and a 6 inch phresh filter. Both with Vortex fans. They both work well. The 6inch also cools my lights, the 4 inch is just because. On the other hand my stink has increased considerably over the years. . . . .


Back to the fan filter thing...that's it in a nutshell, the stink increases with experience and this grow was the first I started getting a bit paranoid about the smell, especially the last week and chopping day. It's what keeps me from even attempting to grow ak47 or some of the other really stinky strains.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

What a great thread, I feel like john cougar menstral cramp, living on a farm with my brothers and friends all around. Collectively it is amazing how much stuff we know and what's better, we share freely with each other. I couldn't sleep, the alarm was set for five, one of the curses of getting older, sleep is elusive.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

For anyone interested, botanical.com is having a sale on phresh filters, forty bucks cheaper than I found anywhere else. I got the 6x24 filter with an extra pre-filter and shipping for one eighty three. I got a six inch vortex fan from plantlightinghydroponics.com with shipping for one sixty three.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Back to the fan filter thing...that's it in a nutshell, the stink increases with experience and this grow was the first I started getting a bit paranoid about the smell, especially the last week and chopping day. It's what keeps me from even attempting to grow ak47 or some of the other really stinky strains.


...then let me warn you about extrema. You can smell her distinctive loveliness from a distance when she gets close to harvest
and when harvested. You will need a good filter. I live in a rural environment where skunks ( the 4-legged type) are a natural part
of our world and the odor does not raise any red flags....and my nearest neighbor is 1/4 mile away.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 24, 2010)

The +rep system is so fkn stupid.....If I wanna give +rep, RIU shouldn't have any say so......anyway...thanks for the link HeadsUp....I might have to place an order now with a price like that.....good find!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Now that is a cool mofo shot my bru. Stay strong brother up there in them clouds.....peace and love from under the see!! DST


Ill second That. Awesome JIG.



Heads Up said:


> So my day started about four thirty yesterday morning. The kid gets here, we smoke a couple of bags, roll a joint and take a few loose buds for the golf course, of course I forgot them when we left, got halfway there realized it, turned around, came back, got the weed, went golfing and got there in plenty of time. Combine old and stoned and...well one day ya'll will see what ya' get. I still beat the pants off them on the course. Don't fuck with the old people. Had a great day, 8:05 tee time and when everyone else is starting to feel winter, this is what I'm feeling...
> 
> Yup, that's the moon on our way to golfing. The bud is an og18 x skunk clone. Poor thing spent her entire life under 12/12. I tried to supercrop a branch and instead broke it off so I put it in a rapid rooter and stuck it back under the light, this is what she turned into, two big buds. There are three white widows, two trainwrecks, one grape ape and the dog and I think I'm going to put her to rest. She has never been right from the get-go. I think it's time to put her? out of her misery. She's burnt and stretched and who knows what else. The cloner wasn't working so well so I got another air pump and two more air stones and now I got bubbles, go roots go.
> 
> ...


Ahh I miss seeing palm trees. Looks like a nice golf course in paradise. Congrats on the roots Hedsup. Its about freaking time 



Heads Up said:


> Back to the fan filter thing...that's it in a nutshell, the stink increases with experience and this grow was the first I started getting a bit paranoid about the smell, especially the last week and chopping day. It's what keeps me from even attempting to grow ak47 or some of the other really stinky strains.





Heads Up said:


> For anyone interested, botanical.com is having a sale on phresh filters, forty bucks cheaper than I found anywhere else. I got the 6x24 filter with an extra pre-filter and shipping for one eighty three. I got a six inch vortex fan from plantlightinghydroponics.com with shipping for one sixty three.


Sounds like a bit of savings over the hydro source. 



curious old fart said:


> ...then let me warn you about extrema. You can smell her distinctive loveliness from a distance when she gets close to harvest
> and when harvested. You will need a good filter. I live in a rural environment where skunks ( the 4-legged type) are a natural part
> of our world and the odor does not raise any red flags....and my nearest neighbor is 1/4 mile away.
> 
> ...


I wish i had the country side out my back door. We get skunks around here too but not everyday haha. 

Happy Sunday Peeps.

1BMM


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> > Nice Heads Up!, sorry to hear about the DOG. Looks like a nice day on that green.
> >
> > We've had hail stones here today! But with lovely blue skies! weird!
> >
> > ...


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2010)

Just spent the afternoon smoking some of my outdoor weed, extremely rattled, need food, need to chill.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^^hah......lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2010)

@ Headsup - That is a beautiful golf course. You're making me want to go play with those pics, lol.

Oh and I felt like I got a pretty good deal on my filter and stuff yesterday too. I don't know how it compares to the deal you found since it's a totally different filter but the guy at my local hydro shop always hooks people up in some way or another. I picked up the Can 33, a 6" flange, a 10'X10' sheet of Panda Film, a package of eyelets and a zipper for $150 out the door. The eyelets are the little metal rings to strengthen the corners of the Panda when it's hung in case anyone is not familiar with them.

I'm not sure it's quite as goos a deal as what you found depending on if you have to pay shipping or not. I was going to buy my filter online but it was going to cost me $40 just for shipping so I went to see Jack and I'm happy with my purchase. I was shocked at the shipping cost until I saw how heavy the filters are. I had no idea they were so heavy since I've only used stuff I'd made myself up to now.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2010)

Taking my son to a birthday party in a bit at a laser tag place so I'll be hitting the vape soon . Never been to a laser tag place so I'm not sure what to expect, hoping it's not as lame as it sounds to me. The SLH ought to make it a little nore fun either way, lol.


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 24, 2010)

that golf course looks sick, and i thought we had some nice ones here in BC
Don gin and ton, have you heard of this stuff called Nilodour? its been awhile since i used it or seen it around but its good stuff. just makes whatever you use it on smell like clean old lady for a couple weeks then all smell is gone. they have a bunch of products now for pets but i used to get the super super concentrate in a little vial, crazy strong stuff in concentrate form tho i do not see it on their website anymore, that sucks.



edit: nice they still make it. http://www.nilodor.com/shop/show/id/67


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> What up 600
> 
> I let the last one go another week due to her having a little under water wilting early in flower...she was just never the same after...but prob gonna be the biggest yielder....kinda funny cause I just finished reading an article about stressing plants by underwatering to increase yields...Fkn Awesome!!!!
> 
> Will post a few harvest pics maybe tonight......def. soon tho!!!!


Hey ENDLSCYCLE, I saw this and would like to comment. I'm still a newbie when it comes to this but I have some similar experiences growing things that I like and, I've always believed that you shouldn't just give them everything they want. Load them up with what they need (carbs) and then make them work like a gym instructor pushes their client (stretch for that carrot). Your not gonna survive a fight if you've been sitting around being fed grapes all your life. Now once they're good and strong (mighty), you've got yourself a laborer that can just pump out your product. How productive is that kid gonna be if they never have to get up off the couch? Hey, it's just natural in my opinion. The strong don't survive by sitting around. Peace


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> What a great thread, I feel like john cougar menstral cramp, living on a farm with my brothers and friends all around. Collectively it is amazing how much stuff we know and what's better, we share freely with each other. I couldn't sleep, the alarm was set for five, one of the curses of getting older, sleep is elusive.


John Cougar Menstralcramp, that's hilarious. I know, it's probably an old one but I've never heard that one before. Anyway, you are absolutely right, this is a great thread. I haven't said a whole lot to contribute but I'm really enjoying reading all the great info I'm getting here, that all the great people here spent so much time putting together. Awesome! 

Peace


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> ...then let me warn you about extrema. You can smell her distinctive loveliness from a distance when she gets close to harvest
> and when harvested. You will need a good filter. I live in a rural environment where skunks ( the 4-legged type) are a natural part
> of our world and the odor does not raise any red flags....and my nearest neighbor is 1/4 mile away.
> 
> ...





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> The +rep system is so fkn stupid.....If I wanna give +rep, RIU shouldn't have any say so......anyway...thanks for the link HeadsUp....I might have to place an order now with a price like that.....good find!!!!


Just wanted to share the info if anyone is interested...and I had a sign tell me earlier today as I was repping around..I've given out too much rep in the last twenty four hours? So whoever I didn't hit, I'll get ya' next time around. The club is getting rather large, the more, the merrier.



DST said:


> Just spent the afternoon smoking some of my outdoor weed, extremely rattled, need food, need to chill.


You smoking the sativa again?



Dezracer said:


> @ Headsup - That is a beautiful golf course. You're making me want to go play with those pics, lol.
> 
> Oh and I felt like I got a pretty good deal on my filter and stuff yesterday too. I don't know how it compares to the deal you found since it's a totally different filter but the guy at my local hydro shop always hooks people up in some way or another. I picked up the Can 33, a 6" flange, a 10'X10' sheet of Panda Film, a package of eyelets and a zipper for $150 out the door. The eyelets are the little metal rings to strengthen the corners of the Panda when it's hung in case anyone is not familiar with them.
> 
> I'm not sure it's quite as goos a deal as what you found depending on if you have to pay shipping or not. I was going to buy my filter online but it was going to cost me $40 just for shipping so I went to see Jack and I'm happy with my purchase. I was shocked at the shipping cost until I saw how heavy the filters are. I had no idea they were so heavy since I've only used stuff I'd made myself up to now.


I thought the same thing the first filter I bought, wow, these are heavy. It's also what leaned me towards a phresh, the weight.



Dezracer said:


> Taking my son to a birthday party in a bit at a laser tag place so I'll be hitting the vape soon . Never been to a laser tag place so I'm not sure what to expect, hoping it's not as lame as it sounds to me. The SLH ought to make it a little nore fun either way, lol.


Dez, how is the SLH? I'm a sativa type of guy and there was an awful lot of hoopla around that strain, is it as good as advertised? 



Feirefiz said:


> that golf course looks sick, and i thought we had some nice ones here in BC
> Don gin and ton, have you heard of this stuff called Nilodour? its been awhile since i used it or seen it around but its good stuff. just makes whatever you use it on smell like clean old lady for a couple weeks then all smell is gone. they have a bunch of products now for pets but i used to get the super super concentrate in a little vial, crazy strong stuff in concentrate form tho i do not see it on their website anymore, that sucks.
> 
> Cheap golf, twenty six bucks. There are a ton of courses within fifteen miles of me and all of them are nice, some just nicer than others.
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Words to live by HU


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, how is the SLH? I'm a sativa type of guy and there was an awful lot of hoopla around that strain, is it as good as advertised?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

HU i love the SLH, i got it from clone so unsure of the breeder but i can tell you one thing for sure its FIRE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks for the tip and rep headsup fella! concentrate stuff available from the rat warehouse. http://www.ratwarehouse.co.uk/shop_detail.php?item=117&cat=5

i need to do something about it its driving me nuts my grow room should smell like sweet sticky icky not melted plastic


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are 2 green manalishi's at day 37 of 12/12. They are just beginning to bulk and are 3 to 4 weeks from being finished...from motarebel thru sannie.

View attachment 1230206View attachment 1230203View attachment 1230192View attachment 1230189View attachment 1230188


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn cof looking good man. You always have some unique strainds going.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Don G&T your avatar cracks me up dude haha.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 24, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Here are 2 green manalishi's at day 37 of 12/12. They are just beginning to bulk and are 3 to 4 weeks from being finished...from motarebel thru sannie.
> 
> View attachment 1230206View attachment 1230203View attachment 1230192View attachment 1230189View attachment 1230188
> 
> ...


ive never even heard of the strain but it looks like they are gonna turnout very frosty


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ive never even heard of the strain but it looks like they are gonna turnout very frosty


It's a Pacific G-13 X G-13/HP cross. It's my first motarebel grow. He is the creator of herijuana and the G-13/HP is his new stud and I'm curious to see...I'll let ya'll know when I do.


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 24, 2010)

sounds like a very good strain


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is Double Koosh, also at day 37 and from motarebel.










cof
https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=si&img=45162


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 24, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Here is Double Koosh, also at day 37 and from motarebel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice .. Some frosty nugs there cof..


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2010)

Anything that gives me the shit eatin' grin, I'm a fan of it and if it gives me the schoolgirl giggles, I'm an even bigger fan of it. Man how I love the head highs for daytime or as you say being social. Give me a good knock-down indica for the evenings..and thanks for your input fingerez, it's always good to hear a confirmation of an opinion.


cof, now you got me all curious. These strains you have going, regular beans. How many do you start at one time and do you just grow them out and weed out the males as they appear? I would like to get one full blown grow in before the heat and humidity of next summer really set in and the dirty south starts to cook again. I'm aiming to not have to use my hid stuff during july, august and september.

So my mothers went into the flower room tonight and casey jones and headband both popped tap roots and are now in peat pellets. Hopefully in a day or three they will welcome the world around them. I bought a vacuum sealer and it works great. I put the weed into baggies so it could be marked as to what is what, a couple of grams of gumby hash and a small piece of scissor hash. I took the baggies and sealed them in a vacuum bag, very nice, and then put that into a jar. After that the whole jar went into another bag and sealed. After that I sealed it all in another vacuum bag. All done with several hand washings with alcohol and dish washing detergent between touching the next item. I think this will ship with no problem.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2010)

Heads Up

I started with 12 seeds-3 each of green manalishi, gryphon, double koosh and sativa queen.
I wound up with 4 girls-1 each of the double koosh and gryphon and 2 of the green manalishi...unfortunately none of the sativa queen. I just throw them into 12/12 and move the ones with balls. Real scientific.


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 25, 2010)

Went back a few pages and saw a discussion on a carbon filter and smell of strains. COF said smell increases with experience or something in that manner, then Im in big trouble, this is my first run and my house stunk of the dank at week 3 of veg. I had to get my filter going early on, it was starting to get noticeable out side. My power went out for a short time at the start of 12/12 and man was I paranoid like hell. The place instantly reeked. This far in, about 55 days of flowering it would be a nerve racking experience if it happened again, the smell is so good inside the tent, the carbon filter keeps the smell down, if you open the tent however, a slight smell makes its way through the house. I would be totally fucked with out it. Everything in that room smells like hell, from cheese, violator, wembley, mk, sensi star, all that shit just smells super strong. My extra sativa Coletrain is looking pretty good now. I wasnt too happy with it but its putting on some nice nugs now. I think it just my give me a halfway decent yield, and it smells kinda like trainwreck, considering thats in the genetics, not much of a surprise. The nugs are kind of developing like tw as well, but the plants structure leans more towards the super silver haze in her. Needless to say Im looking forward to that stuff, though it will probably take a good 3 weeks longer than the rest to finish up. Sour Kush and Black Jack will be down with in the next 2 weeks, I have already begun the flush. To be honest Im not sure if they will be at peak maturity (in my opinion) but I need something to smoke, as the swag that has been going around here just doesnt help my medical issues like I need it to. And they are the closest to being done I think, not to mention are going to be small yielders anyway, so I will take what they give me and be grateful because they both smell dank as fuck and the black jack especially is super coated with trichomes. They heads on them both are in the clear to cloudy stage, so I figure 2 more weeks and they should at least be mostly cloudy to white at that point. Good enough, usually I would prefer some ambers in the mix, but my situation with my medicine is drastic at this point and Im hoping I can tough it out that long and not end my ass up in the hospital like the last time I ran out of cannabis to smoke. Nausea, vomiting, dehydration, or smoke pot...Hmmm Ill take the pot. Even if I do have to take it sooner, it will blow away the crap going around here. Even at $20/gram you dont end up with anything worth telling anyone about. Grow your own here or its mexiswag, and midgrade that people think is high grade. Medical grade, HA! The locals wouldnt know what just kicked them in the face. I have temporarily crippled people in my area with a properly grown outdoor indica, hence my name, thats my specialty. SO yeah 2 more weeks at most for some dankness to be chopped. Another week to dry, and Ill probably do a taster before the cure. Hopefully I can at least cure them for 2 weeks before I have to touch them. I would preferably let them go a bit longer, but my current $ and pot situation might not allow it. Enough complaining, I hope to get some pictures up soon. I left my camera at my parents house. I had to show my dad some pics of the ladies. He loves some good bud porn, just like the rest of us. I learned a lot of what I know about outdoor growing from him. Now he is amazed by all the different stuff I have been teaching him that he never even thought of when he used to grow. Even without all the shit we all know now that man used to grow some dank. Looking back on my child hood I can always remember a particular smell about October time, permeating from the shed and my parents bed room. Ha ha. The good old days. With all his medical conditions I always look forward to giving him some really good stuff to take care of his RA, stinosis and all the other shit. Feels good to help take care of dad because damn if he hasnt always been there for me whenever I needed it no matter what. Oh did I mention pictures soon? Got the batteries charging now. I didnt even get to see the ladies today, the light was still of when I left the house, and off when I got back. Long day, still up for some fn reason. About to hit a bong and crash out. Trying to stay positive, sorry if I make negative comments, I have my days where I dont know how to hold back. Anyway, peace club 600, hope you all have happy harvests. I seriously need a strong psychedelic experience soon before I lose it. Need some DMT to defrag my internal hard drive, its overloaded with unnecessary crap. Need to order a pair of  Bufo *Alvarius* so I can breed them and never run out of DMT, does that sound crazy? Squeeze the little sacks behind their eyes and on the legs of the little buggers, onto some glass that is, let that shit dry for about 48 hours, put on top of a bowl of some good cannabis, and go on the most amazing journey of your life. Not for those who still want to be the same person as they were before they smoked the bowl. Rambling, time to stop, later folks.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice pics cof, sure does look like a nice strain. Whats with the Opn Grow sign in the corner of the pics btw?

Outdoor, good darts that you are taking care of your old mans medMJ needs, that's sweet as!!! My arthritis is not too bad at the moment but it's getting real damp here now and cold which is when that lovely internal seering pain kicks in!!! HeadsUp, sounds like that package is wrapped up to the hilt, almost sounds like a Xmas present my Gran would give me, there's always more cellotape(scotch tape) than there is wrapping paper, bless!

Have a good week folks,

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

cracking frost COF, she'll finish a beauty. speaking of which

have i got a treat to show you guys! a friend of a friends girls.... some sort of sk1 cut,


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

lovely stuff donnald mate i was sent similer pics last night lmao. Thats why they call it livers/blues im guessing but then my flat dont get that cold wen lights go out cuz i have another tent warming the place up wen one goes off.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice as nine pence, Donny! Beautiful colouring!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

DST

I posted on opengrow first to get the pictures "large"


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 25, 2010)

Why not just upload them to an album here? Then you can post large pics without any watermark.



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> I posted on opengrow first to get the pictures "large"
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2010)

nice pics DG&T,that cut looks so dame good!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

some fire for sure, but no credit to me. i hope mine look half as good when its done.


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2010)

whats the smell like???,looks like it has a sweet smell to it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

i have the same cut and it absolutely stinks this is what caused me to get the ozone generator man smells thick fuelly musky very unique


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Why not just upload them to an album here? Then you can post large pics without any watermark.


I can post there one time in my album and then do a crop and paste for here without having to do 2 uploads.
Also, Opengrow is the home site for sannie, whose genetics I respect.


cof


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2010)

so sannie ships to u.s??,if so can you give me a link.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> so sannie ships to u.s??,if so can you give me a link.


and very well 

http://www.sanniesshop.com/

check out the catagories in the top left and the freebies on the lower right.


cof


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2010)

good lookin cof.....i see a few that i would like to add to my graden.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking frost COF, she'll finish a beauty. speaking of which
> 
> have i got a treat to show you guys! a friend of a friends girls.... some sort of sk1 cut,


NICE your making me drool lol


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 25, 2010)

UPDATE AS WELL:
All my girls under my 600 ARE LOOKING LOVELY Enough said just check them out

Blueberry





Road Runner









Purple Urkle










And FINALLY MY SICK DOG AND MY BEAUTIFUL Iced Grapefruits










THEY LOOK SO SAD


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey HS, looks to me like you are overnuting the DOG, although in hydro I couldn't be sure, just looks like the tips are burning. 

For starters I would remove thos gastly looking leaves that are dead around the bottom. Have you done a pre and post ppm check (not that I ever check ppm's like, but this has got to be a good way to show you what they are eating, or not eating as the case may be.)

Everything else looks great.

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

My dogs have been real sensitive to nutes. I burned the shit out of them a month ago and they are just now recovering.


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> My dogs have been real sensitive to nutes. I burned the shit out of them a month ago and they are just now recovering.
> 
> 
> cof


Interesting, not had the nute problem, but then I run my nutes fairly low, standard 5-2-4 for veg and bloom, and then throwing in that good old pk1314 gradually increased in flower. Of course there is some nutes in my starter soil, the coco has enough for a couple of days, and my older coco had added food as well, but again fairly light. So question is, anyone else still dialling in the DOGs food regime?


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

My wife snapped this shot while she was out at lunch (it's on the Rembrantplein if anyone wants to know, and yes, Cafe Nasty's IS a nasty place imo......It's the newest way in Amsterdam to secure your bike whilst going for a pint.....


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2010)

^^LOL^^

God I want to go to Amsterdam someday...Most of my buddies have all gone at least once but I have not been able to pull it off yet. We typically go to either Cabo San Lucas, Mazatlan, Zihuatanejo or Hawaii. We went to Canada once to visit with some people we got to know through the wife's parents though too. They have a huge custom built place on a lake up there, drawing a blank right now on where in Canada it is and which lake but I remember another friend of mine who's from there telling me it's thr richest province or something, I don't really know though. I do know the couple we know are pretty wealthy and are early retirees that have places they own all over the world that they travel to and from all year long. Very nice, humble people that just like to party and enjoy life as best they can. We are very fortunate to know them as they have made some of our vacaitons much more than we could ever have for our kids.

And to whatever that strain is in the pic that's purple and gold, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....tasty!


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

where's that d? looks familiar, like the place my hotel was in, kinda near that stix and old amsterdam cafe's?

edit, just googled Rembrantplein, that is where i stayed, how strange is that lol


edit edit, i'm sure we ate in the place next to nasty?


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

there are a few pubs, St James Gate - Irish pub, Coco's etc...all pub food places!!


las fingerez said:


> where's that d? looks familiar, like the place my hotel was in, kinda near that stix and old amsterdam cafe's?
> 
> edit, just googled Rembrantplein, that is where i stayed, how strange is that lol
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah we had b-fast on the last day in the irish pub, well i think so hahahah. to me now that trip was just a blur, need 2 get back over 2 refesh my memory


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2010)

well i run the full fox farm line,and i am at the 2nd week of flower 1190-1330 ppms & ec of 1.7-1.9
and they are loveing it so far.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

I didn't explain the burned the shit comment. I burned all of my plants from too hot a mixture and all have recovered, but the dogs were the last and then only after continually watering with
magnesium for a gentle flush...had a cal/mag deficiency plus the hot load...finally re-potted in a coca/perlite mix and they seem a lot happier, but not hungry for nutes.

 
cof


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Interesting, not had the nute problem, but then I run my nutes fairly low, standard 5-2-4 for veg and bloom, and then throwing in that good old pk1314 gradually increased in flower. Of course there is some nutes in my starter soil, the coco has enough for a couple of days, and my older coco had added food as well, but again fairly light. So question is, anyone else still dialling in the DOGs food regime?


is the pk 13/14 all you use in flower dst?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

seeing nutes are the topic now I thought I would post my recipe.

I brew an organic guano kelp tea I use with every watering except for a week 4 or 5 quick flush with a 10 day flush at the end.


I use tap water and let it bubble for a couple days before I mix anything organic into it. The ph of the tap water is around 8. My soil is a mix of 6 parts FFOF, 2 parts earthworm castings,2 parts perlite, 1 cup of powderizd dol lime per cu foot of soiless mix. 

The dry tea mix for flowering.
2/3 cup of 
Peruvian seabird guano
Jamaican bat guano (in veg I use mexican bat guano)
Worm castings
and 5 tbs of maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract.
I put this dry mix in pantyhose to act as a "tea bag"

5 tbs blackstrap molasses.
Mix into 5 gallons of dechlorinated water.
I let it brew for 24hrs and then use.

results-
Sout D for ya one more time genuity-


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> well i run the full fox farm line,and i am at the 2nd week of flower 1190-1330 ppms & ec of 1.7-1.9
> and they are loveing it so far.


So for someone running a normal operating system brain like mine without an EC or ppm meter, 1330 is basically 1.33 ml of fert in a litre? (1000ml) or is that wrong....



curious old fart said:


> I didn't explain the burned the shit comment. I burned all of my plants from too hot a mixture and all have recovered, but the dogs were the last and then only after continually watering with
> magnesium for a gentle flush...had a cal/mag deficiency plus the hot load...finally re-potted in a coca/perlite mix and they seem a lot happier, but not hungry for nutes.
> 
> 
> cof


Well I am glad the little girls are back on track bru.



mcpurple said:


> is the pk 13/14 all you use in flower dst?


I use the BN upermix 5-2-4 throughout the whole grow, and then in flower PK13/14 added gradually over the flower period.



whodatnation said:


> seeing nutes are the topic now I thought I would post my recipe.
> 
> I brew an organic guano kelp tea I use with every watering except for a week 4 or 5 quick flush with a 10 day flush at the end.
> 
> ...


Interesting how you use shit from different bats at different time, lol....too much, we use to use pantyhose(we call em tights) for straining our magics shrooms, 

fuk me those look awesome bru!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> so sannie ships to u.s??,if so can you give me a link.





curious old fart said:


> and very well
> 
> I'll second that, fastest shipping so far and he is the fourth seedbank I've done business with overseas. Buy three packs of seeds, get really nice freebies and the shipping is free and fast.
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> good lookin cof.....i see a few that i would like to add to my graden.


Not your run or the mill strains, and he has great info on his site for each strain.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 25, 2010)

Whodat, question. Your organic mix, how long after you brew a batch does it last? Beautiful girls.

What is pk13/14? Who makes it and is it available in the states?

My dog is sickly too and I go light with my nutes, everything at quarter strength.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^^Nahh man...like the NPK values of a fertilizer....his P is13 and his K is 14


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 25, 2010)

Sour D is looking SICK whodat. Awesome job.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

Kind of, but the product is by Bio Nova and is called BN P-K 13+14
http://www.bionova.nl/SiteEN/En/pages/Detail1EN.asp?ID=340


complete range
http://www.bionova.nl/SiteEN/En/pages/Result2EN.asp


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^^Nahh man...like the NPK values of a fertilizer....his P is13 and his K is 14


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Whodat, question. Your organic mix, how long after you brew a batch does it last? Beautiful girls.
> 
> What is pk13/14? Who makes it and is it available in the states?
> 
> My dog is sickly too and I go light with my nutes, everything at quarter strength.


there are a few companies that do similar products heads up. the BN one is pretty good though, imo.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Whodat, question. Your organic mix, how long after you brew a batch does it last? Beautiful girls.


 Thanks HU- I think it could last a while as long as you feed the micro herd and have plenty of oxygen pumping into the brew. To my understanding they feed on the blackstrap molasses but I could be wrong. I noticed if you let it go longer than 2 days without adding more molasses its starts to stink in a bad way and has become anaerobic and should not be used. Hope that helps a little but I have allot to learn about the chemistry of organics before I can even begin to understand whats going on down there.


Oh and thanks DST and 1BMM appreciate it


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> My dogs have been real sensitive to nutes. I burned the shit out of them a month ago and they are just now recovering.
> 
> 
> cof


Well heres the Problem Cof i flushed them out and started with a PPM level of 426 i dont think they should be burning...


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Getting burnt out a bit working on the new room. I felt that I had planned it out well considering I'd been actually thinking of doing this for about 8 weeks now but I seem to be hitting bump after bump here. So far I've got all of my plants in their new homes and under their lights. I hooked up the 150HPS and hung it over the autos, have one of the T5 fixtures over the seedlings and clones and the original 600 is hooked up and running over it's new location.

Latest drama is that I closed off the veg/mother area using Panda film and discovered that I put the exhaust for the cooltubes in the wrong spot by about a foot so now my 6" ducting has to run through the plastic which is a little difficult to get light tight once it's cut and put around the ducting. It also made it so I can't hang one of my T5 lights where I wanted to, dammit man...

I also didn't account for needing a second intake and exhaust in that area to keep temps down so while I'm working in there it gets pretty warm with just a cirulation fan going. I think I'm going to have to pick up a sheet of OSB or something and divide the two areas with that so I can get a nice seal around the ducting where it passes through. Then I guess I'll use the Panda film to just handle the light leaks around the doors. 

I did have a little pick me up today though when my second 600 showed up so at least I got that going for me, lol.

I just really want to have this all handled in the next couple of days so I'm not distracted when I go start a few little jobs I hooked up. I know that if it's not done, I'll be thinking about it while working and it will just take longer to do the work. More time = less money, you know?


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2010)

DST,
1.33 of fert per liter sounds about right,do not quote me on that!!!

i do love that sour d corner whodat.....


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> ...I think I'm going to have to pick up a sheet of OSB or something and divide the two areas with that so I can get a nice seal around the ducting where it passes through. Then I guess I'll use the Panda film to just handle the light leaks around the doors.


You might try the insulfoam as a room divider

http://www.lowes.com/pl_Insulated+Sheathing_4294858106_4294937087_?cm_cr=Insulation-_-Web+Activity-_-Insulation+A1+Activity+9.21.10-_-SC_Insulation++Accessories_Area1-_-22108_5_Insulated_Sheathing

This is a lowe's site, but it is available thru any home improvement store.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

cof thats just like the stuff I use in my room but the surface is silver instead of white, oh and I think I got the one inch instead of the 1/2 inch. Its cheap and easy to work with


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

The`silver side is what I meant.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2010)

I use that stuff to insulate my walls in the grow rooms. OSB is cheaper is why I was thinking of picking it up instead of the insulfoam. It's about 1/3 the price if you get the foam that's 1/1/4" thick which is what I like to use.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2010)

Mr West

Your message box is full.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Mr West
> 
> Your message box is full.
> 
> ...


sorry mate its empty now lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 25, 2010)

I figure when plants start to lay over on their sides, it might be time to consider ending their existence. This can be considered true at any time in a plant's life. To wit:


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I figure when plants start to lay over on their sides, it might be time to consider ending their existence. This can be considered true at any time in a plant's life. To wit:


LOL that just means you got some PHAT ASS BUDS!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2010)

Just thought I would post some pics of the good old days (last harvest) lol these buds were flopping around all over the place  
Oh and the last pic is some scissor hash that turned into a skull as we sparked it up...mmmmmmm tasty 
BTW you can tell my camera skills were wayyyy off from the effects of all the beer and hash. What ells do you expect from a trim party?! Everyone hates trimming but it def beets working the late shift at any other job  -peace


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2010)

SPECS AND COMPARISON ON 600w HPS's enjoy---------->https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/378459-specs-comparisons-600w-hps-bulbs.html

If i missed something or have something to add let me know so i can edit it. I want this to be as accurate and informative as it can

Thanks


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 25, 2010)

My twin 600 6x6 tent

[video=youtube;PPpwBV6fg1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPpwBV6fg1Y[/video]


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

I love this thread


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

Says the vid is unavailable... like a fat chick on prom night.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I love this thread


must be feeling real good bajafox!!!
this is always the place to be,i have not been to my thread in some time now.....


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2010)

hints of weight gain is not that bad for some galsthickness


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

genuity said:


> must be feeling real good bajafox!!!
> this is always the place to be,i have not been to my thread in some time now.....


I mostly lurk but always seem to pop in just at the right time 

In about 3 weeks I should be cutting down a Jack Herer, Rocklock and G13, looking forward to updating some results


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO'S COMING WITH ME MAN!
United Airlines
Flight xxxxxx
America
Amsterdam (AMS)	
09:15am 1 Stop 
Coach 
12hr 25min
Flight Duration : 12hr 25min Total Trip Time: 12hr 25min	

 some day soon


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHO'S COMING WITH ME MAN!
> United Airlines
> Flight xxxxxx
> America
> ...



i will as soon as i get 1 gram per watt


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Interesting how you use shit from different bats at different time,


They eat different stuff so it alters the npk of the poop


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> They eat different stuff so it alters the npk of the poop


Sweet, do you think if you got Bat guano from Vampire Bats it would make yer bud KILLER?!?! lol.

Guys, you know I don't want to mention it, but I am going to have to (it always scares me due to the pic repercussions) BUT AT THE 600 WE LOVE THE BIG LADIES!!! Some great shots in here, but then there always is!

Well if you guys are coming to the Dam, the 22nd of next month see the start of the HTCC! I actually really hate it when it's HTCC in town. There is literally a queue right out the door of most coffeeshops...all day! Not that I am ever in the queues, but it's not quite as chilled to sit and smoke a bong. Anyway, I shouldn't grumble, it's actually jut great to see so many people loving the green!!! I have still to go to one of the expo's they run though.


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Sweet, do you think if you got Bat guano from Vampire Bats it would make yer bud KILLER?!?! lol.
> 
> Guys, you know I don't want to mention it, but I am going to have to (it always scares me due to the pic repercussions) BUT AT THE 600 WE LOVE THE BIG LADIES!!! Some great shots in here, but then there always is!
> 
> Well if you guys are coming to the Dam, the 22nd of next month see the start of the HTCC! I actually really hate it when it's HTCC in town. There is literally a queue right out the door of most coffeeshops...all day! Not that I am ever in the queues, but it's not quite as chilled to sit and smoke a bong. Anyway, I shouldn't grumble, it's actually jut great to see so many people loving the green!!! I have still to go to one of the expo's they run though.


 
i was there during the cup one time, it was wayyyyy to busy and was a bitch to find a hotel. everybody floating about the coffee shops seemed to be american for some reason. we ended up moving out of town to eindhoven where we found a couple of nice places to chill. i always prefer going in early december, they seem to have a lot of quality bud left from the cup and it is a lot quieter.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 26, 2010)

genuity said:


> hints of weight gain is not that bad for some galsthickness
> 
> Well, nobody likes sticks and stems


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

seriously has that guy got his email address as his user name???????


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

that cat sure does look cosey though!!!!!


mr west said:


> seriously has that guy got his email address as his user name???????


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> that cat sure does look cosey though!!!!!


yeah its a great picture


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks HU- I think it could last a while as long as you feed the micro herd and have plenty of oxygen pumping into the brew. To my understanding they feed on the blackstrap molasses but I could be wrong. I noticed if you let it go longer than 2 days without adding more molasses its starts to stink in a bad way and has become anaerobic and should not be used. Hope that helps a little but I have allot to learn about the chemistry of organics before I can even begin to understand whats going on down there.
> 
> That's the problem I had, I brewed up five gallons and in two days the stuff stunk to high heaven. It was around chopping time for the big girls so I took the stuff and dumped it outside, so it smelled like crap outside my house for a day or two. It is the molasses the bacteria feed upon creating new and more bacteria.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey peeps, sample of a couple of my Headband crosses. The Cali O x HB was a clone from the big girl outdoor, put straight into 12/12 after about a week of veg. And the Blackjack HB cross is from seed. I am quite excited about the BJxHB as the BJ is a dream to grow, but lacks the punch of the HB....lets hope it adds a bit of umph to it!

BlackBelt...possible names anyone???



Cali O HB



And a little bud left on my big girl outdoor...


Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2010)

Announcing two new arrivals. Casey Jones met the world yesterday and Headband this morning. They were put into a cup of water on friday as beans and now I have two new mothers going.

A cloning question. Today is day ten for my clones in my bubble box. Generally, how long does a clone need before it's ready for planting? What is enough roots to plant?

DST, I see some purple creeping into your leaves...and thanks for the pk13-14 answer.


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey peeps, sample of a couple of my Headband crosses. The Cali O x HB was a clone from the big girl outdoor, put straight into 12/12 after about a week of veg. And the Blackjack HB cross is from seed. I am quite excited about the BJxHB as the BJ is a dream to grow, but lacks the punch of the HB....lets hope it adds a bit of umph to it!
> 
> BlackBelt...possible names anyone???
> 
> ...


 
coco grow is they way to go!

with regards to the name, its your strain call it whatever you like


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

I do likes me coco for sure.....

Quite happy to take name suggestions, but as you say, I can call it what I like, problem being is I have to many names floating around in my head.

Has anyone ever just called a strain Weed or Ganja? lol.


ghb said:


> coco grow is they way to go!
> 
> with regards to the name, its your strain call it whatever you like


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Not done the bubble cloning so couldn't say 100%, but as soon as it has a root, surely it's ready to go?!?! Anyone with any views on that?



Heads Up said:


> Announcing two new arrivals. Casey Jones met the world yesterday and Headband this morning. They were put into a cup of water on friday as beans and now I have two new mothers going.
> 
> A cloning question. Today is day ten for my clones in my bubble box. Generally, how long does a clone need before it's ready for planting? What is enough roots to plant?
> 
> DST, I see some purple creeping into your leaves...and thanks for the pk13-14 answer.


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> I do likes me coco for sure.....
> 
> Quite happy to take name suggestions, but as you say, I can call it what I like, problem being is I have to many names floating around in my head.
> 
> Has anyone ever just called a strain Weed or Ganja? lol.


 
there are just so many names to call a strain, you got me thinking now.

blackhead or headjack for the BJxHB
and maybe something that sounds official like california headband for the CALI-OxHB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

im of the same opinion D, if theres 1 root showing its ready to feed through medium.

why not name it after your lady? or maybe an african name given your roots? lol your from scotland hahaahaha call it the last king of scotland! sleepy eyed forest whittaker


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im of the same opinion D, if theres 1 root showing its ready to feed through medium.
> 
> why not name it after your lady? or maybe an african name given your roots? lol your from scotland hahaahaha call it the last king of scotland! sleepy eyed forest whittaker


lol...black neck whitaker


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

California Headband would be a cool name, but I am in the Dam, so how about "Oranjeband"....Oranje is the Dutch national colour, and slang name for their country kind of.Funny, DOn suggested BlackHead....think I'kll skip on that one, lol.


ghb said:


> there are just so many names to call a strain, you got me thinking now.
> 
> blackhead or headjack for the BJxHB
> and maybe something that sounds official like california headband for the CALI-OxHB





Don Gin and Ton said:


> im of the same opinion D, if theres 1 root showing its ready to feed through medium.
> 
> why not name it after your lady? or maybe an african name given your roots? lol your from scotland hahaahaha call it the last king of scotland! sleepy eyed forest whittaker


Now that was a great film!!!



genuity said:


> lol...black neck whitaker


Is that Red necks cousin? lol


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 26, 2010)

hows about head-jack? ur head has officialy been high jacked lol


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey folks i have a question I was at work and saw some Carnivorous plants... Would these help fight gnats,Spider mites, and all that shit in your grow room? Could they be beneficial??? Just wondering


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Hey folks i have a question I was at work and saw some Carnivorous plants... Would these help fight gnats,Spider mites, and all that shit in your grow room? Could they be beneficial??? Just wondering


hell yea man. i have heard of people doing that..... thats true organic


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 26, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> hell yea man. i have heard of people doing that..... thats true organic


 That shits sick i want to put a _Drosera capensis, and a Venus Fly Trap
_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

great idea, i always fancied a preying mantis but the mrs went nuts and canned the idea


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> That shits sick i want to put a _Drosera capensis, and a Venus Fly Trap
> _


if i had a bug problem i would absolutely do it, i have never had a bug problem (knock on wood)


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> great idea, i always fancied a preying mantis but the mrs went nuts and canned the idea


this is a stupid question but do you guys over seas get the same type bugs in the indoor gardens as we do over here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah spider mites thrips fungus gnats little fruit flies. maybe not some of the more exotic beasties but for the most part same


----------



## mrheadie (Oct 26, 2010)

whats up everyone, been a few months since i checked in and it looks like evryones still doing their thing. been busy with work and battling spider mites & fungus knats. now i remember why i always use to shut down in the summer and concentrate on od! fungus knats are concord, but the brutal mights wont stay away! for the most part i have them under control, but i cant rid them completely. i pulled a few perpetual runs this summer with decent smoke, but low yeilds. i started a new run in the box on oct. 2. this time i filled the whole box at the same time, so it's a lot easier to maintain. the freebie g13 labs ww i got has exceeded all expectations and is filling up 1/4 of the box. still have the last perpetual to pull on friday, but what i just filled the the box consists of; 10 g13 labs ww, 10 seedsmans skunk1, 1 paradise nebula, 4 tgs jtr, 2 clone ecsd, and 10 beisel (east coast deisel cross of somesort, first sample comes down friday at day 77). i have to say, i'm really starting to dial in a couple of these strains and the box itself. should be an irie christmas for my family and friends!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally have some pictures for you guys, these were taken yesterday. The quality sucks on most of them, I was fucking around with using my flash with the hps on. Ill get it down. Like always any questions about a particular picture just ask. My White Russians leaves are turning yellow, and shes not done yet, pissin me off because everything is nice and green. And its too late to give her more N, I just want her to fill the fuck out more. I would have thought what I was giving her had enough to support her through out. Guess she just like more nitrogen than the other plants I have, cause thats what she is lacking. And Im pretty sure Im not locked with my soil, I have not fed heavy, and I water every other feeding. Just glad its close to being finished, dont think she will be revegged or anything so her problems will die with her.. Anyway I said pictures, here they are..


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 26, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Finally have some pictures for you guys, these were taken yesterday. The quality sucks on most of them, I was fucking around with using my flash with the hps on. Ill get it down. Like always any questions about a particular picture just ask. My White Russians leaves are turning yellow, and shes not done yet, pissin me off because everything is nice and green. And its too late to give her more N, I just want her to fill the fuck out more. I would have thought what I was giving her had enough to support her through out. Guess she just like more nitrogen than the other plants I have, cause thats what she is lacking. And Im pretty sure Im not locked with my soil, I have not fed heavy, and I water every other feeding. Just glad its close to being finished, dont think she will be revegged or anything so her problems will die with her.. Anyway I said pictures, here they are..



nice bro - how do the white russians smell? i just started a bunch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

looks fire outdoor man!


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 26, 2010)

Too dahmm much . LOL................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

woah thats some polytube of fun humboldt


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

looks great ODI!


Outdoorindica said:


> Finally have some pictures for you guys, these were taken yesterday. The quality sucks on most of them, I was fucking around with using my flash with the hps on. Ill get it down. Like always any questions about a particular picture just ask. My White Russians leaves are turning yellow, and shes not done yet, pissin me off because everything is nice and green. And its too late to give her more N, I just want her to fill the fuck out more. I would have thought what I was giving her had enough to support her through out. Guess she just like more nitrogen than the other plants I have, cause thats what she is lacking. And Im pretty sure Im not locked with my soil, I have not fed heavy, and I water every other feeding. Just glad its close to being finished, dont think she will be revegged or anything so her problems will die with her.. Anyway I said pictures, here they are..
> View attachment 1233609View attachment 1233607View attachment 1233608View attachment 1233603View attachment 1233606View attachment 1233602View attachment 1233601View attachment 1233604View attachment 1233605


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey 600. Whats Up DST? Just checking in. Been busy as hell here latley. Well as far as the ladies go, it has been going pretty good. I think i finally got things dialed in ok. Having heat issues now due to summer going away and fall coming on. Not hot enough outside to cause the ac to kick on, but to warm outside to pull direct. Oh well. The smoke has been good. I ended up picking my ladies a little prematurly. I am still a noob afterall. The G-13 still came out good as far as flavour, smell and smooth. The choco thai, really no taste or that much of a smell but does the job very well. I have a crimea blue that should be ready anytime and cant wait to try it. It grew weird from the start. It still has no real scent and the buds are green as hell. I call them crown buds as they are not normal all rounded type. Cant really tell from the pics but it is covered in trics. Heck even most of the leaves are covered. Well here are some pics of my little grow areas. The thing with plastic is a burpee seed starter that I turned into my cloner. It works great and have not lost one clone yet. Knock on wood. All told with root hormaone and the seed started(clone) stater it only cost me less then 10 USD. The yellow tinted pics are from the flower closet. The three right up front were put in there a little early. So they didnt really take off. Although they smell wonderful. According to my figures they should be ready mid nov. I am currently growing G-13, Crimea blue, chocolate thai, and TSH. Although I have no TSH in the flower closet yet, due to the first plant that I grew was male. I chopped it down and made a mother or father if you prefer. I have a new seed stated and we shall see if she is pretty or headed to the compost bin. If you have any questions or suggestions please feel free to fire away.


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Humbolt14 just wondering why you are against Prop 19?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Alright bru, god to see you, and thanks for sharing the pics. She looks like she is going to give you some nice smoke!!!
I would only suggest checking the size of your pots for your next run (I am also trying to reduce my pot size) Your pots look quite large compaired to the veg size of the plants. I have gone for bit pots in the past and found it is much harder to control watering and other environmental aspects. Or just veg for a lot longer and grow ginats, haha. That would be cool!
Don't be a stranger JL!!! Any plans on coming back to the Dam?

Peace, DST



justlearning73 said:


> View attachment 1233760View attachment 1233759View attachment 1233758View attachment 1233757View attachment 1233755View attachment 1233753View attachment 1233752View attachment 1233751View attachment 1233750View attachment 1233749View attachment 1233748View attachment 1233745
> Hey 600. Whats Up DST? Just checking in. Been busy as hell here latley. Well as far as the ladies go, it has been going pretty good. I think i finally got things dialed in ok. Having heat issues now due to summer going away and fall coming on. Not hot enough outside to cause the ac to kick on, but to warm outside to pull direct. Oh well. The smoke has been good. I ended up picking my ladies a little prematurly. I am still a noob afterall. The G-13 still came out good as far as flavour, smell and smooth. The choco thai, really no taste or that much of a smell but does the job very well. I have a crimea blue that should be ready anytime and cant wait to try it. It grew weird from the start. It still has no real scent and the buds are green as hell. I call them crown buds as they are not normal all rounded type. Cant really tell from the pics but it is covered in trics. Heck even most of the leaves are covered. Well here are some pics of my little grow areas. The thing with plastic is a burpee seed starter that I turned into my cloner. It works great and have not lost one clone yet. Knock on wood. All told with root hormaone and the seed started(clone) stater it only cost me less then 10 USD. The yellow tinted pics are from the flower closet. The three right up front were put in there a little early. So they didnt really take off. Although they smell wonderful. According to my figures they should be ready mid nov. I am currently growing G-13, Crimea blue, chocolate thai, and TSH. Although I have no TSH in the flower closet yet, due to the first plant that I grew was male. I chopped it down and made a mother or father if you prefer. I have a new seed stated and we shall see if she is pretty or headed to the compost bin. If you have any questions or suggestions please feel free to fire away.


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey DST. Do i have plans on coming back to the dam...hell yeah!!! Do i know when that will be, no not yet. It is the whole money thing. Plus I am looking for a new job right now. I was just thing about the dam the other day. I still say you guys have the best looking women i have ever seen. No not talking about the red light district either. Heck i wish my son had already graduated from high school and moving on to college, then I could maybe move there for awhile. Yes I dropped from the 5 gallon down to the 2 to 3 galon pots. The plants in the background are all in 2 to 3 gallon pots. They are taller and bigger around than the CB. The three up front didnt get to veg as long and for some reason didnt take off. The thing that gets me the plants in the back were only a few inches taller than the ones up front and they have almost double in size in a couple of weeks. Hell i dont know.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks DST,DG&T and Humbolt, DST that picture you blew up is Sensi Star, she stinks so good. Can wait to try her. Humbolt I only have 1 white russian, but she smells kind of like fuel and blueberry pancakes. Sounds crazy and hard to believe. You would just have to smell it. Cant wait till I have some of that packed up for a big ass bong rip. Doesnt look like she will have the huge buds like other WR phenotypes but the smell is completely different, should be interesting. But the buds wont be too small either. I want to try this strain again, but actually order a pack of seeds from Serious, the one I have was a freebie from Attitude, and I dont think they give out their best seeds for freebies. At least in some circumstances. Around 2 more weeks till I harvest something, I think I say 1 more week on the sour kush every couple of days. I took a lower bud to try, I think by the time she dries and I can try it out, if it fucks me up, then I can go ahead and take the rest of the plant down. Just glad to be in the final stretch for the most part. Its day 56 of 12/12 for everything, I think around day 65 I can take the sour kush and black jack, everything else will probably 10 weekers. I just dont think I see anything else that can finish by that 9 week mark (63 days). Everything is a hybrid of some sort, I want something that is actually indica, fuck is that too much to ask? Violator should be an 8 weeker, considering its supposed to be a cross of 2 indicas, seems kind of odd to me. Oh well dont get caught up in that shit, I know, the plants are done when they are done.


----------



## Scopse (Oct 26, 2010)

Do we have a Female?

Just on to day 2 of 12/12. Wish all my plants were as big and healthy as the one in the bottom left corner.

Also can you give me a rough estimate as to how much you think they're going to stretch now im on 12/12? It's my first grow and they're all White Widows.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2010)

Outdoor and justlearning, very nice guys, good looking girls.

Scopes, I have a couple of white widows going and they look like different plants. One has great side growth, straight up and long to form a nice canopy, I supercropped the top and tied it down so it couldn't pop back up but has to slowly turn back upwards towards the light. The other does not have the side branching of her sister and the nodes are tighter together. They will continue to grow for another two weeks or so and then stop vertical growth, figure they will grow another third their current size?

cof, I think you will find this particularly interesting...

http://www.marijuanatipster.com/tiki-index.php?page=Herijuana

I'm trying to gather some info about the strain and came across this little gem of info.


----------



## Scopse (Oct 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Outdoor and justlearning, very nice guys, good looking girls.
> 
> Scopes, I have a couple of white widows going and they look like different plants. One has great side growth, straight up and long to form a nice canopy, I supercropped the top and tied it down so it couldn't pop back up but has to slowly turn back upwards towards the light. The other does not have the side branching of her sister and the nodes are tighter together. They will continue to grow for another two weeks or so and then stop vertical growth, figure they will grow another third their current size?
> 
> .


Thanks buddy, your help is always appreciated!

Think I've got a PH issue at the moment, 8.0 is not the ideal number right?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

i got a question for those that do coco. whats the best recommended brand and style? i plan on switching over once i get a good batch of my pure kush clones to work with and once theres plenty of room in my flower area.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i got a question for those that do coco. whats the best recommended brand and style? i plan on switching over once i get a good batch of my pure kush clones to work with and once theres plenty of room in my flower area.


wont go wrong with the canna range if u can afford it


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2010)

Heads Up

This appears to be the American version.
The strain that I have has been harvested between 8 and 9 weeks
without any major amber production under straight 12/12.
It's a stout smoke, but not fun, unless you enjoy being semi-comatose.
I use the males to increase the potency of a strain.
It didn't say anything about the seeds being so small.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 26, 2010)

Man way to lay down that bud porn everybody. DST WHODAT OI any anybody i forgot

Hey DST i reade yoour post this morning and I got just one suggestion for the strain name. 

I dont know if your familiar at all with the band Motorhead. But they have a song called the ACE OF SPADES. lol. I was relly fried on some trainwreck when i thought of this

Black Jack as in gambling game. Spade as in black. Ace as in top notch. Ace of spades.

Sounds dumb hahaa. The plant looks fucking killer though holmes. 

[youtube]oZjEk2QEb8c[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 26, 2010)

Headsup any time after you see roots even a single dangler you can plant. Like Don G&T and DST said. They will Take.


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i got a question for those that do coco. whats the best recommended brand and style? i plan on switching over once i get a good batch of my pure kush clones to work with and once theres plenty of room in my flower area.


 
growing medium:
canna coco professional+ 

veg + bloom nutes:
canna coco A+B

root accellerator:
canna rhizotonic 

flowering stimulant:
canna pk13/14(optional)

ripener:
canna boost(optional)

you can use the above with autopots and just premix and leave them to it.
if you prefer to hand feed which i do, use atami bloombastic instead of the pk13/14 and boost.
rhizotonic is also optional but i have noticed a big difference from just one grow, the plants can't get enough of the nutes.


and always burn a 600w of course!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Thanks buddy, your help is always appreciated!
> 
> Think I've got a PH issue at the moment, 8.0 is not the ideal number right?


You are correct that is too high. Generally I ph my liquids to between 6.3 and 6.5



curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> This appears to be the American version.
> The strain that I have has been harvested between 8 and 9 weeks
> ...


True, but I have read others reviews who have purchased the beans and said the same thing, very small beans. From my own experience I have noticed that some strains just produce naturally small seeds. Have you grown out a herijuana? I suspect you have, how long did you veg and how was the yield?

Edit...are you saying it was a straight from seed 12/12? One other thing, how does the herijuana compare to the extrema?


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Man way to lay down that bud porn everybody. DST WHODAT OI any anybody i forgot
> 
> Hey DST i reade yoour post this morning and I got just one suggestion for the strain name.
> 
> ...


 
somebody is as high as me right now

+rep


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> True, but I have read others reviews who have purchased the beans and said the same thing, very small beans. From my own experience I have noticed that some strains just produce naturally small seeds. Have you grown out a herijuana? I suspect you have, how long did you veg and how was the yield?
> 
> Edit...are you saying it was a straight from seed 12/12? One other thing, how does the herijuana compare to the extrema?


I vegged from 4 to 6 weeks before going into 12/12 and yield was on the small side-I quit weighing-I just jar them when dry.
By far the extrema is a better smoke!


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 26, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Man way to lay down that bud porn everybody. DST WHODAT OI any anybody i forgot
> 
> Hey DST i reade yoour post this morning and I got just one suggestion for the strain name.
> 
> ...


 Your right 1bmm that is a good strain name...Thats why its already been taken, go back to page 898, picture number 8 or the 1st one in the second row, is Black Jack from Sweet Seeds, its Black DominaxJack Herer. Super frosty, I got a very indica leaning pheno of it, the only one I have ever seen that has grown like this, most are bigger, and more sativa. Should be ready in about 2 weeks. Last time I gave it a good rub she smelled like gummy bears. I need to check here again now that she is closer to being done.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 26, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I vegged from 4 to 6 weeks before going into 12/12 and yield was on the small side-I quit weighing-I just jar them when dry.
> By far the extrema is a better smoke!
> 
> 
> cof


 The biggest thing that puts me off from the herijuana is the yield. I want that comatose chronic for when I feel really bad, but I need a good amount. I think I might be looking more towards the Anesthesia, which is AfghanxSkunkxHerijuana if I remember correctly, and I believe it is supposed to be a decent yielder, though might take a week or 2 longer. Depending on phenotype of course. Then again I might just get the heri, when I get a veg area set up, find a good mom, and do about 40 clones in my 4x4, sea of green style, I think that would be a good enough yield, considering the potency of the herijuana. We will see, I will probably have some sort of mixed run at some point of sannie gear, most likely a heri, anesthesia, and k.o kush. I would like to try all of those, see which has the best yield, but also has that heri kick. I like the extrema too, but the yield puts me off of that one too. Why do the best strains have to be low yielders? Yeah there are really good ones that yield good, but the best ones seem to be low yielders. Thats a future project, right now Im just going to be revegging and cloning what yields the best but also has a good buzz from this run. That way I can get a nice even canopy across with basically equal size buds. These huge variations with growing different strains at the same time really kills the yield.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 26, 2010)

600 watts



Nirvana WonderWoman #1
Nirvana WonderWoman#2


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I vegged from 4 to 6 weeks before going into 12/12 and yield was on the small side-I quit weighing-I just jar them when dry.
> By far the extrema is a better smoke!
> 
> 
> cof


dry it, jar it,thats the best way to go.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for the response mr west and ghb! ill be looking into canna! i plan on using lucas formula which is general hydroponics micro and bloom, with added epsom salts.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just upgraded my flower room from (~ 34" x 40") 400w to 600w. Kicking myself for getting the 400w now, as it hasn't even been 2 weeks of 12/12 yet. :/


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2010)

Wally and rasputin welcome to the insanity. You don't have to be board certified to be nuts but it helps.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 26, 2010)

thankyou fart face. im very nuts. so nuts in fact turquise


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2010)

My seeds cant germ fast enough right now!!

I'm just chompin at the bit to get plants under both 600s since they're both hung and hooked up. I ended up not turning the cooltubes like I said I was going to. It would've been a pain to keep them from wanting to turn from the resistance of the ducting so I just ran them end to end like everybody else and they're over a 36X72 flower area. I have one table with the plants I already had flowering on it and it measures 36X48, the rest of the flower area goes down to the floor still since I don't have a need for the other table/tray yet. I've turned the light on to make sure it works but it's timer is turned off until I need it.

It's pretty F'ing awesome to see both 600s running and I now understand why other people run multiple 600s in their grows. I think temp may become an issue for me with both of them runing but I'll address it once I know for sure.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

9.6 grams dry of my main cola from the Cole Train I chopped a few days ago. Unfortunately I went dry and had to start taking samples from her before she was done, this was all that was left, lol

Gonna jar it up and cure it for 3 weeks, just in time for my next harvest, hope you enjoy 
View attachment 1234531View attachment 1234532View attachment 1234533


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm germinating 6 fem seeds (3 cataract kush and 3 headband) that will go into rockwool and then into a E&F system to veg for 3-4 weeks and then under the new 600 to flower. I should have some clones from the mothers that are still very young by the time the older plants are done so those will go there after a 2-3 week veg time in the E&F.

I'm a little bit excited if you can't tell. 

Looking forward to some good sized harvests starting in about 6 weeks and then every 4-5 weeks thereafter.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> 9.6 grams dry of my main cola from the Cole Train I chopped a few days ago. Unfortunately I went dry and had to start taking samples from her before she was done, this was all that was left, lol
> 
> Gonna jar it up and cure it for 3 weeks, just in time for my next harvest, hope you enjoy
> View attachment 1234531View attachment 1234532View attachment 1234533


Nice bud porn baja.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

I know what you mean about waiting for seeds to germ, it seems like those 3 to 5 days last forever, next thing you know you're taking clones from her


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2010)

not bad at all bajafox!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> 9.6 grams dry of my main cola from the Cole Train I chopped a few days ago. Unfortunately I went dry and had to start taking samples from her before she was done, this was all that was left, lol
> 
> Gonna jar it up and cure it for 3 weeks, just in time for my next harvest, hope you enjoy
> View attachment 1234531View attachment 1234532View attachment 1234533


 How long did she take to flower? My coletrain is very sativa,at least for the strain. I have a 6.5 ft high tent and had I not bent the top over, she would be to the top by now. The thing went nuts when I switched the lights. Looks good and smells kinda like trainwreck, so I think she will be worth the wait. Probably an 11 weeker at least. What does your coletrain smell like? Looks good. Hope its potent too.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 26, 2010)

I know what you mean, I had to flower it at 3 weeks because it took off after week 2 and would have gotten way too tall for my 6 foot tent. It took 9 weeks and it probably could have used another 2 or 3 days but I needed to move her out and put in my 8 week old Pineapple Express 

I would say anywhere between 9 and 10 weeks should be good, 11 might be a bit much, IMO. Good luck, her samples that I cut a week early hit us right between the eyes, lol. Very strong, can't wait to smoke her when she's cured....makes my mouth water, hahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> waats the club passcode?!?


 "600" don't tell anyone!


rasputin71 said:


> Just upgraded my flower room from (~ 34" x 40") 400w to 600w. Kicking myself for getting the 400w now, as it hasn't even been 2 weeks of 12/12 yet. :/


 Nice  If you have extra space you could use the 400w for a veg area. With a 600 in that area you could benefit greatly from using co2.


Dezracer said:


> My seeds cant germ fast enough right now!!
> 
> I'm just chompin at the bit to get plants under both 600s since they're both hung and hooked up. I ended up not turning the cooltubes like I said I was going to. It would've been a pain to keep them from wanting to turn from the resistance of the ducting so I just ran them end to end like everybody else and they're over a 36X72 flower area. I have one table with the plants I already had flowering on it and it measures 36X48, the rest of the flower area goes down to the floor still since I don't have a need for the other table/tray yet. I've turned the light on to make sure it works but it's timer is turned off until I need it.
> 
> It's pretty F'ing awesome to see both 600s running and I now understand why other people run multiple 600s in their grows. I think temp may become an issue for me with both of them runing but I'll address it once I know for sure.


Sounds like a plan bro  2 600s is a sight to see  Hope you don't have any issues with temp once you have plants in there.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 26, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Wally and rasputin welcome to the insanity. You don't have to be board certified to be nuts but it helps.
> 
> 
> cof


My hood isn't exactly centered in the closet, but I was getting <1k lumens at the top of some of my pots, on the edges of the room, with the 400w. Now I get >1k lumens at the floor, on the edges. The difference is staggering. 





Dezracer said:


> My seeds cant germ fast enough right now!!
> 
> I'm just chompin at the bit to get plants under both 600s since they're both hung and hooked up. I ended up not turning the cooltubes like I said I was going to. It would've been a pain to keep them from wanting to turn from the resistance of the ducting so I just ran them end to end like everybody else and they're over a 36X72 flower area. I have one table with the plants I already had flowering on it and it measures 36X48, the rest of the flower area goes down to the floor still since I don't have a need for the other table/tray yet. I've turned the light on to make sure it works but it's timer is turned off until I need it.
> 
> It's pretty F'ing awesome to see both 600s running and I now understand why other people run multiple 600s in their grows. I think temp may become an issue for me with both of them runing but I'll address it once I know for sure.


pics or it didnt happen



whodatnation said:


> .......
> 
> Nice  If you have extra space you could use the 400w for a veg area. With a 600 in that area you could benefit greatly from using co2.
> 
> .......


See pics below. I have a 400w MH and 150w HPS in my veg area right now, but I will probably have to change the 400w MH to HPS and go 12/12 soon..


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Wally and rasputin welcome to the insanity. You don't have to be board certified to be nuts but it helps.
> 
> 
> cof


LOL thanks for the laugh.

!BMM that is a rockin song with a good strain name to boot!

good shit D!

Oh and Baja you got some nice bud bra! happy tokin


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


LOL bro. Everyone on this thread knows I just remodeled and recently purchased a 2nd 600. I already posted earlier in the thread that I wasn't going to post the pics until I had the new room running at least semi smooth, which is getting very near. I've still got a few issues with it to get sorted out and then I'll post some pics that I've taken while enlarging the room to 5'X10'.

Short annoying posts like that are stupid and just piss people off. I've got thick skin and I'm not BS'ing anyone about my grow so I'm not upset about it but some might get offended. You're brand new to this forum and probably read someone else posting exactly what you said and figured it to be funny or cool. It's neither...nobody likes a smartass (which is how you just came off). I'm not trying to piss you off either, just making a suggestion to maybe take it easy for a while until people get to know you.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2010)

That's a good looking setup you have BTW. Props for that.

How do you like those hood so far? I considered one of those exact hoods when I purchased the first 600.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2010)

GOOD VIBES_______________________


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

BTW Dezracer sounds like its coming along nicely and I can't wait to see the machine running


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

Left to right-
Sour D, ?Purp?, AK Still drying a lil.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks good, nice and tasty....


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 26, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm delicious. brb changing shorts


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 26, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Left to right-
> Sour D, ?Purp?, AK Still drying a lil.
> View attachment 1234765View attachment 1234777View attachment 1234775View attachment 1234776





Humboldt14 said:


> looks good, nice and tasty....



I could'nt put it any better myself.. Good toking bro


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2010)

Man those all look good.

And thank you Whodat. I'll be chopping my SLH and Sour Grapes in the next few days I think and I'll put some pics of the buds up on chop day. They're both just over 9 weeks of 12/12 now and looking like they're finishing.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 26, 2010)

'pics or it didnt happen' is an internet 'meme'. Just a sarcastic joke, no offense intended.

I just bought all my gear in the past 2 months, but no complaints so far. I was looking at the thinner/wider 'xtreme' hoods when grabbing my ballast tonight, but this one covers the space fine now that I got the 600w ballast. 

When I first fired up the 600w I thought the hydro shop owner may have given me a MH lamp as it was so bright/white when warming up, compared to the 400w.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2010)

genuity said:


> GOOD VIBES_______________________


I'd be glad to give a smoke on her.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn genuity. You are always killing it. Just amazing looking bud swalling up all those frosty ass leaves. Kinda what I picture perfection to look like.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> My seeds cant germ fast enough right now!!
> 
> I'm just chompin at the bit to get plants under both 600s since they're both hung and hooked up. I ended up not turning the cooltubes like I said I was going to. It would've been a pain to keep them from wanting to turn from the resistance of the ducting so I just ran them end to end like everybody else and they're over a 36X72 flower area. I have one table with the plants I already had flowering on it and it measures 36X48, the rest of the flower area goes down to the floor still since I don't have a need for the other table/tray yet. I've turned the light on to make sure it works but it's timer is turned off until I need it.
> 
> It's pretty F'ing awesome to see both 600s running and I now understand why other people run multiple 600s in their grows. I think temp may become an issue for me with both of them runing but I'll address it once I know for sure.


 i know what you mean cant wait for my clones to root already --my signature V


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Damn genuity. You are always killing it. Just amazing looking bud swalling up all those frosty ass leaves. Kinda what I picture perfection to look like.


Yeah genuity it is lookin pretty icky  

Jig is it just me or have you been away for a while? hows it growin?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 26, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I know what you mean, I had to flower it at 3 weeks because it took off after week 2 and would have gotten way too tall for my 6 foot tent. It took 9 weeks and it probably could have used another 2 or 3 days but I needed to move her out and put in my 8 week old Pineapple Express
> 
> I would say anywhere between 9 and 10 weeks should be good, 11 might be a bit much, IMO. Good luck, her samples that I cut a week early hit us right between the eyes, lol. Very strong, can't wait to smoke her when she's cured....makes my mouth water, hahaha


 Yeah mine is way different than yours though, the bud structure and all. Definitely more sativa in mine. I think she just might go 11, its day 57, of 12/12, week 10 is only 13 days away and she is still all bright white hairs and just starting to gain in size. Should be interesting. I wish she would finish by tuesday...9 weeks would be great, but I know that wont happen. What was the smell like on your Coletrain?


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

Funny, I was talking to my friend and seemingly Herijuana is a strain that didn't take of here (in Amsterdam anyway)

Hey Masonman, the Ace of Spades eh, I gotcha, even though it is first thing in the morning and I am far from stoned I like your thinking!

Have a good day/evening folks.

DST


----------



## bajafox (Oct 27, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Yeah mine is way different than yours though, the bud structure and all. Definitely more sativa in mine. I think she just might go 11, its day 57, of 12/12, week 10 is only 13 days away and she is still all bright white hairs and just starting to gain in size. Should be interesting. I wish she would finish by tuesday...9 weeks would be great, but I know that wont happen. What was the smell like on your Coletrain?


I'm hoping the only clone I have left from her roots so I can put her in soil, she seems to have the white stumps but the roots aren't developing...looks healthy though. I'd definitely like to give this strain another run, it grew super fast and because it was a freebie I semi-neglected it. 

After I chopped it and manicured it I hung it inside my dishwasher with a fan and it made the whole kitchen smell. I don't know if they're all like that but so far this one has been one of the smelliest after harvest, I can't wait to see what it's like when it's cured 

EDIT: writing that out made me wanna check on it, today is day 3 drying and it still smells strong, I have it in a jar with the lid open, gonna shake it around for a few days before closing the lid and curing it. My next chop is in 3 weeks, perfect timing to smoke the Cole Train


----------



## _secret (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread is epic... how in the world did it end up with 900+ pages oh my lord


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2010)

_secret said:


> This thread is epic... how in the world did it end up with 900+ pages oh my lord


everyone got real high, and we love to show off our 600's when we're high!


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I vegged from 4 to 6 weeks before going into 12/12 and yield was on the small side-I quit weighing-I just jar them when dry.
> By far the extrema is a better smoke!
> 
> 
> cof


I have only weighed my grow intotal once, and that was when I went vertical...it just scares me to weigh now as I think, shit, did I really smoke that amount of gear in 10 weeks, hahaha.



rasputin71 said:


> Just upgraded my flower room from (~ 34" x 40") 400w to 600w. Kicking myself for getting the 400w now, as it hasn't even been 2 weeks of 12/12 yet. :/


Welcome Rasputin, like the avatar name. 



bajafox said:


> 9.6 grams dry of my main cola from the Cole Train I chopped a few days ago. Unfortunately I went dry and had to start taking samples from her before she was done, this was all that was left, lol
> 
> Gonna jar it up and cure it for 3 weeks, just in time for my next harvest, hope you enjoy
> View attachment 1234531View attachment 1234532View attachment 1234533


Looks good bru. Shame about the scrumping, haha, but you gotta do what you gotta do....



whodatnation said:


> "600" don't tell anyone!
> 
> .


 Dam, I was gonna use that joke, you gotta be fast on the 600 thread, lol.



genuity said:


> GOOD VIBES_______________________


Good vibes, But even Greater Bud bru!!!



genuity said:


> not bad at all bajafox!!


I agree.... 



whodatnation said:


> Left to right-
> Sour D, ?Purp?, AK Still drying a lil.
> View attachment 1234765View attachment 1234777View attachment 1234775View attachment 1234776


Sweet puppyness...




jigfresh said:


> Damn genuity. You are always killing it. Just amazing looking bud swalling up all those frosty ass leaves. Kinda what I picture perfection to look like.


Hello my bru. Hope you are staying strong mate!



_secret said:


> This thread is epic... how in the world did it end up with 900+ pages oh my lord


Someone must have snuck in and posted a load of spam, hahaha....like ghb said...we are just big show offs, 



ghb said:


> everyone got real high, and we love to show off our 600's when we're high!


It's like a Mile High Club here but without planes!!!

Not sure how I missed all these posts this morning, must have been the sleep in my eyes.

DST


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

well i was hopeing to get a male dog but no luck!!
but i did get two lil balls that just pop'd open,and yes i let her piss on a branch
of grapegod & my (#18 x skunk x rks) ill get pics of that cross soon.
thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I'm hoping the only clone I have left from her roots so I can put her in soil, she seems to have the white stumps but the roots aren't developing...looks healthy though. I'd definitely like to give this strain another run, it grew super fast and because it was a freebie I semi-neglected it.
> 
> After I chopped it and manicured it I hung it inside my dishwasher with a fan and it made the whole kitchen smell. I don't know if they're all like that but so far this one has been one of the smelliest after harvest, I can't wait to see what it's like when it's cured
> 
> EDIT: writing that out made me wanna check on it, today is day 3 drying and it still smells strong, I have it in a jar with the lid open, gonna shake it around for a few days before closing the lid and curing it. My next chop is in 3 weeks, perfect timing to smoke the Cole Train


 Sounds nice man, my coletrain smells great, one of my favorite smells in my tent right now, and considering some of the tasty strains I have in there, thats saying something. Dont take me wrong, I wish it was a 9 weeker, but Im kinda of interested to see what the "Jasmine" leaning phenotype is like. I think in the description they say that Jasmine is a Super Silver Haze hybrid, hybrid meening it was crossed with something too? Or maybe just a more indica leaning phenotype because SSH isnt 100% sativa. Not sure but she smells damn good, looks good too. I dont think I have ever smoked a properly grown sativa, so Im going to let her go her full time. In my area the "high grade" and I say high grade jambled into a roar of laughter, is always a hybrid, and never a finished product. Trichs are all clear still, stuff looks good, smells good, and will get you high, just isnt medical grade, very very far from it. People who know medical grade would call the local high grade, mids at best. You get stuff like, "dro", and "thats the purple man", and "damn yo, you gotta check out this kush". And Im like damn man, thats not kush. That doesnt look, or smell like any kush I have ever seen or smoked. That shit isnt no og, nor is it a real kush with afghani heritage. I love stuff with a good afghani in the mix, some of my favorite, Im pretty sure I would know. The best shit I have got around here in years was called pink panther, which was a good 50/50 mix, but you wont see any super indica shit, or real sativa leaning shit. And if you do it wont be finished properly, unless you grow it yourself. Thats why we all do what we do right? To get the real good shit you just cant find on the market.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Funny, I was talking to my friend and seemingly Herijuana is a strain that didn't take of here (in Amsterdam anyway)
> 
> Hey Masonman, the Ace of Spades eh, I gotcha, even though it is first thing in the morning and I am far from stoned I like your thinking!
> 
> ...


 You amsterdam guys seem to be all about your sativas man, I think the heavy indica thing is more popular in the medical community. Herijuana isnt a social strain. Thats probably the reason why it didnt catch on there. Unless your idea of social is being glued to your seat. I want some of that for my nausea and I think it would do good for my dads conditions as well, and I dont socialize any way, so I think its just about perfect for me. Just wish it had a higher yield.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

for those that dont frequent my journo





BRP




seeds n naners




3 headed cherry cheese monster




other cherry ched pheno




stocky pheno minus its mouldy main cola 




group shot.

so theres a few beans and naners knocking about but im not too worried, ill be picking some beans out


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds like my kinda bud!! Not for the day though, whats the yeild come at or should i say whats the most any of you guys have yeilded from it? Is it supposed to be the best Med Bud out there?


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 27, 2010)

[QUOTE




group shot.

so theres a few beans and naners knocking about but im not too worried, ill be picking some beans out [/QUOTE]

 Spot on bro.. whats the plant with the mold? Isnt there anything to combat it in late flowering? Are them naners from a loose woman or from a stressed one?


----------



## Scopse (Oct 27, 2010)

Just a quickie for you 600 legends.

After doing my first flush to resolve this PH 8.0 issue, will I be washing all the good stuff out of the soil as well as the alkaline? So I'll have to supplement with nutes once they've been flushed?


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

got'a love the unknown seeds,that come from good gens





Mmmmmm.............


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Just a quickie for you 600 legends.
> 
> After doing my first flush to resolve this PH 8.0 issue, will I be washing all the good stuff out of the soil as well as the alkaline? So I'll have to supplement with nutes once they've been flushed?


you will be ok,there will still be nutes in the soil jus less,witch is what you want for the time being.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity: im not so sure the genes are all their cracked up to be yeah it looks n smells dank but really pheno wise its all over the shop. it needs back breeding a bit ( which is what you see above^^^) i crossed a male of the same back to this one looks similar pheno so hopefully good things and if i get a male i might stud it out to something suitably dank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Spot on bro.. whats the plant with the mold? Isnt there anything to combat it in late flowering? Are them naners from a loose woman or from a stressed one?


bit of column B and a little column B, i spluffed some pollen onto a few and stressed them theyve had everything from toxic gas to half light for a week to random timers blowing, ill be lucky if they dont all have naners. their due 9 weeks in a week and 3 days so im just gonna let it ride ...

the one with mould on the main cola is the drasticly shorter one in the last pic bottomr right. cherry cheese stocky indica pheno

to cambit it, a dehumififier running through the lights off period, helps swell the crystals a bit in the last weeks and reduces drying time


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> genuity: im not so sure the genes are all their cracked up to be yeah it looks n smells dank but really pheno wise its all over the shop. it needs back breeding a bit ( which is what you see above^^^) i crossed a male of the same back to this one looks similar pheno so hopefully good things and if i get a male i might stud it out to something suitably dank


thats why i say unknown,cause you might get that one holy grail seed,that you keep in your graden jus for you...

this is the (#18 x skunk x RKS) that got hit with some pollen from the d-og today.

this is the lesbo!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 27, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Just a quickie for you 600 legends.
> 
> After doing my first flush to resolve this PH 8.0 issue, will I be washing all the good stuff out of the soil as well as the alkaline? So I'll have to supplement with nutes once they've been flushed?


I think a little molasses would help ,as it does good stuff to the soil micro org, but im not sure if any of those things wash out with a flush. Gen's spot on less food in soil is better in my experience ,make a brew up (guano/molassess) id wait a day or to so the soil aint logged. 

P.S
Im not one of the legends but im learning..


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of column B and a little column B, i spluffed some pollen onto a few and stressed them theyve had everything from toxic gas to half light for a week to random timers blowing, ill be lucky if they dont all have naners. their due 9 weeks in a week and 3 days so im just gonna let it ride ...
> 
> the one with mould on the main cola is the drasticly shorter one in the last pic bottomr right. cherry cheese stocky indica pheno
> 
> to cambit it, a dehumififier running through the lights off period, helps swell the crystals a bit in the last weeks and reduces drying time


 
I think you have just proven how much stress a mj plant ( and its' grower) can take and still produce quality buds.
Looking good.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

you are too kind COF, thank you!

and genuity your quite right even in a bag of beans if you find the traits you dislike there could be anything dormant in the make up that potentially could throw up the next clone only beauty.
working with this strain definately has that potential the lineage is exodus cheese x black rose, which inturn had cherry assasin in the make up and some other stuff. 

this is my first go a pollen slinging, but hopefully the start of something great


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you are too kind COF, thank you!
> 
> and genuity your quite right even in a bag of beans if you find the traits you dislike there could be anything dormant in the make up that potentially could throw up the next clone only beauty.
> working with this strain definately has that potential the lineage is exodus cheese x black rose, which inturn had cherry assasin in the make up and some other stuff.
> ...


hats off, we need to preserve/improve our fantastic cannabis lineage


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

one little cog in the machine man! thanks


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 27, 2010)

Sigh im pissed My Herb IQ decided to delete all my info............... Anyway i took 4 leaves off my Blueberry Dwarf and she has Alot of clear more Cloudy with a few amber trics.

Heres some pics
Blueberry Dwarf Day 57 Im pretty sure......






















I have alot more pics of my other girls in my Journal if anybody wants to stop by...................... Seriously lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

looking good hs..........


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking good everybody, looks like those naughty DOGs have been spunking voer everything, haha. I caught one of my DOGs humping my BX2 Cheese's leg the other day, what a mess, sticky white love piss all over the shop...hahah. well actually just on one bud.

Just come back from the guerilla site........still pissing myself laughing at that. All I can say is, glad I wasn't relyin gon that for me Winter shmokey!!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Sigh im pissed My Herb IQ decided to delete all my info............... Anyway i took 4 leaves off my Blueberry Dwarf and she has Alot of clear more Cloudy with a few amber trics.
> 
> Heres some pics
> Blueberry Dwarf Day 57 Im pretty sure......
> ...


Page Bump


genuity said:


> looking good hs..........


Thank Genuity looks like smalls buds but really frosty and smelly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking good everybody, looks like those naughty DOGs have been spunking voer everything, haha. I caught one of my DOGs humping my BX2 Cheese's leg the other day, what a mess, sticky white love piss all over the shop...hahah. well actually just on one bud.
> 
> Just come back from the guerilla site........still pissing myself laughing at that. All I can say is, glad I wasn't relyin gon that for me Winter shmokey!!


hahah was there anythign worth picking even? cheesey DOGs eh..... nice!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking good everybody, looks like those naughty DOGs have been spunking voer everything, haha. I caught one of my DOGs humping my BX2 Cheese's leg the other day, what a mess, sticky white love piss all over the shop...hahah. well actually just on one bud.
> 
> Just come back from the guerilla site........still pissing myself laughing at that. All I can say is, glad I wasn't relyin gon that for me Winter shmokey!!


not worth the bike ride?


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking good everybody, looks like those naughty DOGs have been spunking voer everything, haha. I caught one of my DOGs humping my BX2 Cheese's leg the other day, what a mess, sticky white love piss all over the shop...hahah. well actually just on one bud.
> 
> Just come back from the guerilla site........still pissing myself laughing at that. All I can say is, glad I wasn't relyin gon that for me Winter shmokey!!


im glad my dog is tryin to get it in with the gals in the graden..as frosty as she is already
with a nice short node spaceing,she going to make for some good head stash..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

what the word with veg time on the dogs? ill snap my 2 tonight for the 600. should i be pinching n supercropping!?


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

i would do both, supercropping as it's quite like the OG (if you get a stretchy one) If you get a short pheno, cry with joy as they are the best.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> what the word with veg time on the dogs? ill snap my 2 tonight for the 600. should i be pinching n supercropping!?


Here's my guerilla story from my thread...sorry, just a lazy Copy Paste job...
I just got back from my Guerilla grow, and all I can say is....

Actually, this first guerilla run has taught me many things about growing like this in a city. Firstly, get to your plants before the council start chopping everything down
Secondly, put out autoflowering plants (or plants already in flower)
Protect your plants against Hollands protected birds...The Swans. God knows how I am going to do that inconspicuosly, but I need to figure out something, that is why they are fukked basically, birds have been sleeping on them from what I can see.

So here are some pics of my trip....

This is what I turned up too....I thought, shit, they have only mowed the whole place down
**
Luckily as I got closer I see the lazt council worker decided to stop half way up the path!!!



Howver, my luck ended there....this is what I turned up to, squashed, soggy, washed out plants on the whole.



A little runt


This was the one that survived (all the big girls where dead like the pics above)



And another little runt, check it's big sister stem next to it. They had fairly grown, but had been sat on and squished.


And an Ooievaar that I snapped on the way home, I think it's a stork?


Peace, DST
* 


*


----------



## Humboldt14 (Oct 27, 2010)

that looks like some intense outdoor conditions there.......


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking good everybody, looks like those naughty DOGs have been spunking voer everything, haha. I caught one of my DOGs humping my BX2 Cheese's leg the other day, what a mess, sticky white love piss all over the shop...hahah. well actually just on one bud.
> 
> Just come back from the guerilla site........still pissing myself laughing at that. All I can say is, glad I wasn't relyin gon that for me Winter shmokey!!


Damn Dst sorry bout the bad new (About Your Guurilla site). More beans in never a bad thing right? lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

i veg'd my dogs for 4-5 weeks in party cups,the 3 days befor flower i put them in 1 gal pots,they went in to flower at 13"
and sit at 30" today.

DST,like you said, atleast you did not put all your trust in that crop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

hahahahahah oioooh shit D. nice colours lol


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 27, 2010)

DST sorry about the the loss. Looks like a good learning experience though. I have often thought about doing that out here, but being in texas it is a little dry. So hauling water not my cup of tea. Tried a sample of my cb this morning. No taste no smell, not even ready. So the 8 to 9 weeks or 55 to 65 days, is not what my plant agrees with. So she will stay in the flower cab. She is covered in trics though, pretty good buzz too. So still waiting.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> 'pics or it didnt happen' is an internet 'meme'. Just a sarcastic joke, no offense intended.
> 
> I just bought all my gear in the past 2 months, but no complaints so far. I was looking at the thinner/wider 'xtreme' hoods when grabbing my ballast tonight, but this one covers the space fine now that I got the 600w ballast.
> 
> When I first fired up the 600w I thought the hydro shop owner may have given me a MH lamp as it was so bright/white when warming up, compared to the 400w.


It's all good.

One of my bulbs is bright white at startup too. Not sure what brand it is, just came with the package. I figure I'll use it for a run and compare results to the other I'm already using and if it's not as good, I'll replace it with a better bulb. It'll probably be hard to tell if one is better than the other but I'm going to try and keep a close eye on it to see if I can.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 27, 2010)

hey could you guys hit my thread up and help me out

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/379524-hps-cant-used-electronic-ballasts.html#post4825656


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

Figured Id do an in buzz report on the sour kush leaves I just smoked, yeah the little sugar leaves just fucked me up. Tastes exactly the like plant smells which is either a good or bad thing depending on your preferences. I know some people would not like this taste at all. It didnt feel like much until about 2 minutes after I smoked it, its body and head, a great mixture of the two, I just cant believe how good these fucking leaves are. Granted there is more crystal there than plant material by the looks of it, ha ha. Stinky shit. Im very happy. And Im still not taking her down for another week or so.


----------



## mrheadie (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry to hear about your od dst. similar problems in my area. we lost about 60-70%, and my buddy lost a bupper crop, 70+! all flooded in the heavy fall rain we had.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2010)

mrheadie said:


> sorry to hear about your od dst. similar problems in my area. we lost about 60-70%, *and my buddy lost a bupper crop, 70+!* all flooded in the heavy fall rain we had.


WOW!!!
That's a s*%tload! That had to hurt to say the least.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2010)

DST

Did you harvest the remaining plants? The pictures show what appears to be fresh cut grasses and the council may not be lazy but weather delayed. Get your goodies before they join the mulch pile.
My 2 cents worth


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 27, 2010)

DST I heard that shit. Guerilla growing is a whole other ballgame. Unless you have them bitches fenced in, and they have unrestricted sunlight and rain will one get a plant that performs. Ive learned my lessons aswell. I kinda had a fealing in the begining that I was nevr going to get much pot in the end and I was right lol. 

Well theres always next year ayy old pal. Also I agree with cof if you intend to use that spot again. Just as a pecaution. The council mower may be a pot smoker and look for a crop there next year. But if not FUCKit haha. Nice pretty colors though if nothing else can be said. That TW is a notoriously large yeilder in the wild. And i have seen a few full grown ones this year. Massive massive plants. Aight Peace 

1BMM


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello 600....off of the three plants harvested...got 9ozs and 13grams......harvesting the last one tonight......shooting for over 12 and I def. see that happening.....kinda funny....when I kicked over to 12/12...I told the wife I wanted 6ozs in the end......FKN DOUBLED!!!!!!! And there is nothing like having a pregnant wife trimming weed she won't smoke(it's her choice).....It's all mine.... mine... all mine.....HA


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hello 600....off of the three plants harvested...got 9ozs and 13grams......harvesting the last one tonight......shooting for over 12 and I def. see that happening.....kinda funny....when I kicked over to 12/12...I told the wife I wanted 6ozs in the end......FKN DOUBLED!!!!!!! And there is nothing like having a pregnant wife trimming weed she won't smoke(it's her choice).....It's all mine.... mine... all mine.....HA


sounding good,hope you get every bit of 12 oz plus......


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2010)

That's a nice haul from 3 plants, way to go! 

I'm ending up with four plants that are flowering together and am hoping for around 8oz from it. Not sure if I'll get it since three of them are pure indicas and the fourth, which is a hybrid, is a bit stretched. Just going to try to keep them healthy and happy and see how it comes out. 

I'll take quality over quantity anyday so if mine turns out good I'll be stoked no matter how much it is. Not saying yours isn't good by the way, your pics show excellent quality.


----------



## doctorD2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Budget Growing Med Opp. 101


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2010)

doctorD2 said:


> Budget Growing Med Opp. 101View attachment 1236072View attachment 1236075View attachment 1236076View attachment 1236077View attachment 1236078


How is that a "budget grow"? That's a very nice looking grow op, nice plants too.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the nice words, it's a learning curve for sure, a whole new ball game like 1BMM said. need to try and think how I can protect thse for next year because, weather permitting, and the right protection and i will get them to grow. Like I said, the little purple baby was so delicious smelling. And she was chopped and brought home and will be smoked to say thanks to the ganja gods.... so I don't think there will be no problems.

And humbolt, it's inner city ring road, very urban, but also discreet....and also wild....the whole of holland is either marsh or farmland, reclamed or used for something. Very efficient!

I cannot remember how long I vegged my DOG for....well the one for the thread that is. It was a couple of weeks or so, then into 12/12 and a gallon pot. Main problem is due to the fact that its a bit smaller than the other girls so is a bit shaded and mainly gets MH...

I am thinking of stopping the MH....I am just concerned that my electrical consumption is going through the roof.

Anyway folks, have a good evening, night, sleep, whatever stage you are at.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

Thing about outdoor DST is to find something that finishes before the weather really gets cold at night. Its trial and error, I like the more indica hybrids, something with afghani. they usually finish up pretty quick and get some huge colas outdoors. Your in the Dam am I correct? You may want to try something designed for an area somewhat similar. I would try an outdoor strain from a canadian company, something like Timewarp, or Grapefruit Indica, Bonkers is supposed to be good outdoors as well. White Rhino finishes end of september to the end of the first week of October here. I dont do anything with much sativa in it because with out a greenhouse and some sort of heat at night, they would never finish. Rain can be a big issue in my area, its about finding a strain with good mold resistance. The faster they finish, the less time for problems to occur. I like autoflowers outdoors. They dont produce much in the spring time but they do pretty good if they are flowering in the later summer months and into september. Not too bad of smoke either. And damn near impossible to see. So easy to hide. Put about 5 or 6 in a patch and you can easily get a few ounces if you have the right strain. I like them for an early outdoor crop. I just love my outdoor grown cannabis. It so much easier to grow outdoor than it is indoors. In my opinion anyway. Mother nature does most of the work. I just have to prepare the soil. Water and feed when she doesnt, check for problems, and harvest. It really is that easy. Just gotta find a good spot, and know your area. Know what the farmers are doing, know what gets mowed  ya know, stuff like that. Its best to be in an area like yours DST, if that is fresh water you could just bring in your nutes, and use the local water to give to your plants. I like those 5 gallon collapsible water jugs that people use for camping, they crush down to a relatively small size, great for guerrilla growing. And chicken fencing to keep the critters away from them when they are smaller. Just paint it brown so its hard to see in with the reeds and weeds or whatever is around. And find some clear plastic bags that are big enough to go over the fencing for when it does rain. I dont do that but I have seen it done with success. I just dont like to say, hey look over here. I take my chances, like I said, it is trial and error until you find something that does good in that area. Then once you find that strain you can branch out from there, finding strains with similar growth patterns and flowering times to find more that does good in your area. I do mostly indica hybrids for the most part, mostly due to not being able to find something 100% indica, even if labeled as such. Pretty much anything that will finish before the end of the second week of october, even thats cutting it close sometimes. Preferably by the end of the first week of October. That way Im not worrying about the cold and rain together. Rain isnt an issue if the sun will be out and its warm the next day. It is if it rains, and its going to be cold, mold fucking city. Make sure your plants can get at least 8 hours of direct sunlight, the more the better, but 8 hours of the sun directly on it will produce some big buds. Its good to get the morning sun that way the dew can be dried up, and shade in the late afternoon, because thats when its hottest in the summer. Keeps the plants very happy. Just some advise and what not. Take care club 600.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your crop DST 



Thought I'd drop by with some pics of my flowering ladies 
View attachment 1236372View attachment 1236373View attachment 1236374View attachment 1236375View attachment 1236376


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 27, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Sorry to hear about your crop DST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can haz yur flowerzz ?!?


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

this gal has been doing this every nite at lights out..

it jus close's up!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 27, 2010)

She appears to be caressing the lovely buds Genuity.. God she looks happy.. You da man Genuity.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 27, 2010)

Got in my early christams list today haha. 50 pounds of hydroton haha. The postman was struggling with it from what i here. 8" vortex brand inline fan & speed controller. Just a few more parts boys and its on. 

eace: 1BMM


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

I was bored, took the time to label my pictures in Adobe Illustrator, and RIU wont let me upload .ai files. Total BS, but oh well here are the unlabled pictures for you folks, take care, like always any questions on whats what just as I will be glad to answer.


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> She appears to be caressing the lovely buds Genuity.. God she looks happy.. You da man Genuity.


she jus might be protecting the buds at nite,she must know im getting low.........lol

its crazy,cause its getting cold out side and all the ladybugs are comeing in
and this is the only plant they like to be on.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> its crazy,cause its getting cold out side and all the ladybugs are comeing in
> and this is the only plant they like to be on.


It just proves that ladybugs have good taste, too.


cof


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> It just proves that ladybugs have good taste, too.
> 
> 
> cof


could be..........lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats very interesting gen?!? curiosity brings me to google for like the 100th time today. Sorry if you already mentioned it but what stain is she?


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thats very interesting gen?!? curiosity brings me to google for like the 100th time today. Sorry if you already mentioned it but what stain is she?


next generation grapegod...


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 27, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I was bored, took the time to label my pictures in Adobe Illustrator, ......


Why do you use Illustrator for photos?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Why do you use Illustrator for photos?


 The files were too big when I used photoshop, and I wasnt trying to downsize the photo anymore than I already did. 800x600 is already way smaller than what they originally are. The further you take it down, seems them more quality you lose when you want to zoom in on something. Plus the photos were taken with my shaky hands so loss of quality isnt an option when they are already bad. My question to you is why not use illustrator, other than its not an accepted format for RIU.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 27, 2010)

illustrator's 4 n00bs, paint ftw


----------



## doctorD2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1-600 watt HPS, $160 entire drip system, simple fans, passive air, to the point nutes! It was a progressive opp but to date minus nutes probably $550, That includes veg room 400 watt MH, Flood & Drain. All together 60 plants 26 in flower. Have Jack, ICE, GIGGABUD, and my own cross from Deisel & Jamacian. Weird mix but I make it work with training.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 27, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> The files were too big when I used photoshop, and I wasnt trying to downsize the photo anymore than I already did. 800x600 is already way smaller than what they originally are.


800x600 is proper size for web viewing and/or forum viewing.



> The further you take it down, seems them more quality you lose when you want to zoom in on something.


If you post a pic at original size it is far larger than most peoples monitors.



> My question to you is why not use illustrator, other than its not an accepted format for RIU.


Illustrator is normally used for creating/editing vector graphics. Photoshop/Paint, etc are typically used for editing photos/images.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> illustrator's 4 n00bs, paint ftw


 Think ya got it backwards there my friend.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> 800x600 is proper size for web viewing and/or forum viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your right, thats why people need to get a damn widescreen hd monitor already..ha ha. Last time I used paint it fucked up the picture quality I will try again. And the files were too big when I used photoshop, RIUs max upload size is 2mb. Kinda BS but theres a lot of pics floating around here. You quoted my question as to why not use Illustrator, but didnt answer it. Does the same thing, but the file sizes come out smaller with AI compared to PS. Thats why I tried it. Damn, gettin shit for the program I tried to use. I WAS JUST SEEING IF IT WOULD WORK, damn people. Im not a fucking tech nerd, I dont know the ins and outs of the adobe shit, I just own it. So for future references on a technical fuck up of mine, IM NOT A FUCKING TECH NERD AND DONT CARE TO BE CORRECTED FOR SOMETHING STUPID.


----------



## rasputin71 (Oct 27, 2010)

OK, i will quit posting in this thread. you guys are all too hyper-sensitive


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 27, 2010)

and my own cross from Deisel & Jamacian. Weird mix but I make it work with training.[/QUOTE said:


> Nothing wierd bout that bro ,sounds like your on to winner . You got a journal/grow log.. I'll sub to that would like to see the results..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> she jus might be protecting the buds at nite,she must know im getting low.........lol
> 
> its crazy,cause its getting cold out side and all the ladybugs are comeing in
> and this is the only plant they like to be on.


lady bugs are great to have in the garden, and they might be on that one plant cuz mabye it has a few bugs on it they want to eat, just my thoughts.



rasputin71 said:


> OK, i will quit posting in this thread. you guys are all too hyper-sensitive


no not really


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> OK, i will quit posting in this thread. you guys are all too hyper-sensitive


 
He was just messing with you, me, everybody. Don't worry about it bro. Don't leave the thread because of me & outdoor.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2010)

doctorD2 said:


> 1-600 watt HPS, $160 entire drip system, simple fans, passive air, to the point nutes! It was a progressive opp but to date minus nutes probably $550, That includes veg room 400 watt MH, Flood & Drain. All together 60 plants 26 in flower. Have Jack, ICE, GIGGABUD, and my own cross from Deisel & Jamacian. Weird mix but I make it work with training.


 
Very nice, now I get it. You did a whole lot for the money, +rep


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 27, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> And there is nothing like having a pregnant wife trimming weed she won't smoke(it's her choice).....It's all mine.... mine... all mine.....HA


 
forgive me if im overstepping but might wana be careful , wifey may get a contact high if its some 600w marijuana, potent stuff!

nice harvest, is that dry weight ??


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 27, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thing about outdoor DST is to find something that finishes before the weather really gets cold at night. Its trial and error, I like the more indica hybrids, something with afghani. they usually finish up pretty quick and get some huge colas outdoors. Your in the Dam am I correct? You may want to try something designed for an area somewhat similar. I would try an outdoor strain from a canadian company, something like Timewarp, or Grapefruit Indica, Bonkers is supposed to be good outdoors as well. White Rhino finishes end of september to the end of the first week of October here. I dont do anything with much sativa in it because with out a greenhouse and some sort of heat at night, they would never finish. Rain can be a big issue in my area, its about finding a strain with good mold resistance. The faster they finish, the less time for problems to occur. I like autoflowers outdoors. They dont produce much in the spring time but they do pretty good if they are flowering in the later summer months and into september. Not too bad of smoke either. And damn near impossible to see. So easy to hide. Put about 5 or 6 in a patch and you can easily get a few ounces if you have the right strain. I like them for an early outdoor crop. I just love my outdoor grown cannabis. It so much easier to grow outdoor than it is indoors. In my opinion anyway. Mother nature does most of the work. I just have to prepare the soil. Water and feed when she doesnt, check for problems, and harvest. It really is that easy. Just gotta find a good spot, and know your area. Know what the farmers are doing, know what gets mowed  ya know, stuff like that. Its best to be in an area like yours DST, if that is fresh water you could just bring in your nutes, and use the local water to give to your plants. I like those 5 gallon collapsible water jugs that people use for camping, they crush down to a relatively small size, great for guerrilla growing. And chicken fencing to keep the critters away from them when they are smaller. Just paint it brown so its hard to see in with the reeds and weeds or whatever is around. And find some clear plastic bags that are big enough to go over the fencing for when it does rain. I dont do that but I have seen it done with success. I just dont like to say, hey look over here. I take my chances, like I said, it is trial and error until you find something that does good in that area. Then once you find that strain you can branch out from there, finding strains with similar growth patterns and flowering times to find more that does good in your area. I do mostly indica hybrids for the most part, mostly due to not being able to find something 100% indica, even if labeled as such. Pretty much anything that will finish before the end of the second week of october, even thats cutting it close sometimes. Preferably by the end of the first week of October. That way Im not worrying about the cold and rain together. Rain isnt an issue if the sun will be out and its warm the next day. It is if it rains, and its going to be cold, mold fucking city. Make sure your plants can get at least 8 hours of direct sunlight, the more the better, but 8 hours of the sun directly on it will produce some big buds. Its good to get the morning sun that way the dew can be dried up, and shade in the late afternoon, because thats when its hottest in the summer. Keeps the plants very happy. Just some advise and what not. Take care club 600.


Rite there is where its at folks, Awesome advice on outdoor even though in the 600 club but who cares, advice is advice and I know outdoors and everyone should should try it sometime there's just something about it.

600 club long time listener first time caller, love the thread awesome grows will keep following!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^Yeh thanks for that bit indica, I can't wait to grow outdoors for the first time.... I get all excited just thinking about having huge organic bushes that yeild multiple pounds a piece with no frackin electric bill 
Untill then I'll just have to stick with this.

Getting close fellas!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2010)

so just wondering....

Do i qualify for the 600 club?

I have 5 600w lights in an 8x8 area(check my signature....the two additional 600w are on page 6)

If so how do i join the club?????

i want that sweet ass pic in my sig...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> so just wondering....
> 
> Do i qualify for the 600 club?
> 
> ...


Hey thats a pretty sweet set-up you got goin  with some fat colas to. I think you qualify plenty for the 600 but I still cant give you the passcode to get in lol. happy growing.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Great run down Outdoor, I was thinking chicken wire but painting it is genius!!!

Also, like you said, on the walk back to my bike I was thinking, should have done auto's, should have done autos. The reason I thought the HB would be right was because it was the 8-9 weeker, and it's also quite good for mould (but bud rot seemd to get my ones at home that were outdoor) I am thinking next year it's def gonna be a Ruderalis of some sort...hell I may even make my own strain. Possibly get some Swiss genetics and cross them with the HB...lets see. But I will be using yer tips lad.




Outdoorindica said:


> Thing about outdoor DST is to find something that finishes before the weather really gets cold at night. Its trial and error, I like the more indica hybrids, something with afghani. they usually finish up pretty quick and get some huge colas outdoors. Your in the Dam am I correct? You may want to try something designed for an area somewhat similar. I would try an outdoor strain from a canadian company, something like Timewarp, or Grapefruit Indica, Bonkers is supposed to be good outdoors as well. White Rhino finishes end of september to the end of the first week of October here. I dont do anything with much sativa in it because with out a greenhouse and some sort of heat at night, they would never finish. Rain can be a big issue in my area, its about finding a strain with good mold resistance. The faster they finish, the less time for problems to occur. I like autoflowers outdoors. They dont produce much in the spring time but they do pretty good if they are flowering in the later summer months and into september. Not too bad of smoke either. And damn near impossible to see. So easy to hide. Put about 5 or 6 in a patch and you can easily get a few ounces if you have the right strain. I like them for an early outdoor crop. I just love my outdoor grown cannabis. It so much easier to grow outdoor than it is indoors. In my opinion anyway. Mother nature does most of the work. I just have to prepare the soil. Water and feed when she doesnt, check for problems, and harvest. It really is that easy. Just gotta find a good spot, and know your area. Know what the farmers are doing, know what gets mowed  ya know, stuff like that. Its best to be in an area like yours DST, if that is fresh water you could just bring in your nutes, and use the local water to give to your plants. I like those 5 gallon collapsible water jugs that people use for camping, they crush down to a relatively small size, great for guerrilla growing. And chicken fencing to keep the critters away from them when they are smaller. Just paint it brown so its hard to see in with the reeds and weeds or whatever is around. And find some clear plastic bags that are big enough to go over the fencing for when it does rain. I dont do that but I have seen it done with success. I just dont like to say, hey look over here. I take my chances, like I said, it is trial and error until you find something that does good in that area. Then once you find that strain you can branch out from there, finding strains with similar growth patterns and flowering times to find more that does good in your area. I do mostly indica hybrids for the most part, mostly due to not being able to find something 100% indica, even if labeled as such. Pretty much anything that will finish before the end of the second week of october, even thats cutting it close sometimes. Preferably by the end of the first week of October. That way Im not worrying about the cold and rain together. Rain isnt an issue if the sun will be out and its warm the next day. It is if it rains, and its going to be cold, mold fucking city. Make sure your plants can get at least 8 hours of direct sunlight, the more the better, but 8 hours of the sun directly on it will produce some big buds. Its good to get the morning sun that way the dew can be dried up, and shade in the late afternoon, because thats when its hottest in the summer. Keeps the plants very happy. Just some advise and what not. Take care club 600.


Like cheerleaders pompoms Bajafox, lol.


bajafox said:


> Sorry to hear about your crop DST
> 
> 
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> this gal has been doing this every nite at lights out..
> 
> it jus close's up!!!


My outdoor Cali O Headband was doing that Gen, must be the cold or something. Interesting though since in warmer climate when the plant sleeps the leaves drop!!



1badmasonman said:


> Got in my early christams list today haha. 50 pounds of hydroton haha. The postman was struggling with it from what i here. 8" vortex brand inline fan & speed controller. Just a few more parts boys and its on.
> 
> eace: 1BMM


Happy Xmas, old parts, only 9 weeks to go so not bad to get present in now!!!

This ones fan leaves are ridiculously frosty bru...what is it?


Outdoorindica said:


> I was bored, took the time to label my pictures in Adobe Illustrator, and RIU wont let me upload .ai files. Total BS, but oh well here are the unlabled pictures for you folks, take care, like always any questions on whats what just as I will be glad to answer.
> View attachment 1236434View attachment 1236436View attachment 1236438
> View attachment 1236437View attachment 1236432View attachment 1236435
> View attachment 1236433View attachment 1236440View attachment 1236439





curious old fart said:


> It just proves that ladybugs have good taste, too.
> 
> 
> cof


cof, always too the point!!!



Outdoorindica said:


> Your right, thats why people need to get a damn widescreen hd monitor already..ha ha. Last time I used paint it fucked up the picture quality I will try again. And the files were too big when I used photoshop, RIUs max upload size is 2mb. Kinda BS but theres a lot of pics floating around here. You quoted my question as to why not use Illustrator, but didnt answer it. Does the same thing, but the file sizes come out smaller with AI compared to PS. Thats why I tried it. Damn, gettin shit for the program I tried to use. I WAS JUST SEEING IF IT WOULD WORK, damn people. Im not a fucking tech nerd, I dont know the ins and outs of the adobe shit, I just own it. So for future references on a technical fuck up of mine, IM NOT A FUCKING TECH NERD AND DONT CARE TO BE CORRECTED FOR SOMETHING STUPID.





rasputin71 said:


> OK, i will quit posting in this thread. you guys are all too hyper-sensitive


Like McPurple said, not really bru, looks like you are the sensitive one with that comment, I think Outdoor was just having a laugh, that's why he included the Ha-Ha bit...however, you would not be the first to leave the 600, I think you would be the second...the only other person to leave has been a Moderator, 

Anyway, I think that statement is a bit general and I accept your apology, haha (that was a joke)




Feirefiz said:


> forgive me if im overstepping but might wana be careful , wifey may get a contact high if its some 600w marijuana, potent stuff!
> 
> nice harvest, is that dry weight ??


600 weed can be mighty strong bru!!



TheOrganic said:


> Rite there is where its at folks, Awesome advice on outdoor even though in the 600 club but who cares, advice is advice and I know outdoors and everyone should should try it sometime there's just something about it.
> 
> 600 club long time listener first time caller, love the thread awesome grows will keep following!


I agree, I have the outdoor bug now!!! If I could get it dialled in next year, I could possibly stop growing indoors. I am thinking 5 plants, monsters (I will still be legal then) and about a 1/2 lb per plant, which would give me 40 ounces, so I would probably only need to do 1 other grow to get me through the year!!!



whodatnation said:


> ^^^Yeh thanks for that bit indica, I can't wait to grow outdoors for the first time.... I get all excited just thinking about having huge organic bushes that yeild multiple pounds a piece with no frackin electric bill
> Untill then I'll just have to stick with this.
> 
> Getting close fellas!


I love bumping whodats pics...Fall is here everyone!!!



[email protected] said:


> so just wondering....
> 
> Do i qualify for the 600 club?
> 
> ...


You are all ready a member bru. I fyou go to my albums I think you will find the little pic there somewhere. Just upload it into your signature...he's a canny little fella is Roger!!! came over all Geordie there...haha. Don, where are you, lol?

Well folks, Thursday in the hood, lets all behave and make this a nice world to live in. And in the famous words of our old skool 600 member, HeadsUp, PAY IT FORWARD (I think that's what he says', hehe)

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2010)

someone did not eat their breakfast..............


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> someone did not eat their breakfast..............


That's awesome


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> someone did not eat their breakfast..............


Better than weetabix..Frostier than frosties .. the best way to start the day  nice bowl there bro..


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> someone did not eat their breakfast..............


they didn't even touch the stuff from the looks of things! mmmm golden nuggets!


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey all. For those thinking of leaving I wouldnt. With out all the help i recieved here i wouldnt be able to grow nothing. There are some really cool and helpful people on here. There are people who go out of there way to research, post, help and even let you ride bitch on their bike in the dam. Please remember we are all just reading and it can be taken the wrong way really quick when people are joking. It is all good here. I cant get on here as much as I wish i could. But i am glad i found this site and this thread. I cant say enough about the people on here. With out them I wouldnt be able to keep me and my fam from dealing with shady dealers and what not. ok on the down side now i am addicted to growing. Is that so bad? LOL!! I see it is time to partake of a little more of the herb and go admire my girls. Looks like i will be taking down my crimea blue in a few days. The trics are getting all milky. Still no scent....has anyone else on her grown any CB? It is from Barneys farm. I have the one mother and starting 2 other mothers from seeds for this as the two that came up are different pheno than what I currently have. So want to see what they do. Then I will keep the best mother and well put the other 2 in to flower. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> That's awesome


thanks!!!



dr green dre said:


> Better than weetabix..Frostier than frosties .. the best way to start the day  nice bowl there bro..


yes it is,some 17yr old crystal...lol


ghb said:


> they didn't even touch the stuff from the looks of things! mmmm golden nuggets!


lol.......golden nuggets


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^lmao^^^!!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey all. For those thinking of leaving I wouldnt. With out all the help i recieved here i wouldnt be able to grow nothing. There are some really cool and helpful people on here. There are people who go out of there way to research, post, help and even let you ride bitch on their bike in the dam. Please remember we are all just reading and it can be taken the wrong way really quick when people are joking. It is all good here. I cant get on here as much as I wish i could. But i am glad i found this site and this thread. I cant say enough about the people on here. With out them I wouldnt be able to keep me and my fam from dealing with shady dealers and what not. ok on the down side now i am addicted to growing. Is that so bad? LOL!! I see it is time to partake of a little more of the herb and go admire my girls. Looks like i will be taking down my crimea blue in a few days. The trics are getting all milky. Still no scent....has anyone else on her grown any CB? It is from Barneys farm. I have the one mother and starting 2 other mothers from seeds for this as the two that came up are different pheno than what I currently have. So want to see what they do. Then I will keep the best mother
> and well put the other 2 in to flower. Thanks for any feedback.


Well said bro.. I came in here to learn and boy have i learnt alot from here and other threads on RIU some started by members on here, mostly come across alright to me even if i cant join in the golfing talk  Its very easy to get the wrong impression from reading text ive done it myself on my own thread, and then what i find funny you might not so things get taken in wrong. Its all peace in here aint smelt a bad vibe till now so dont feel you have to leave just remember like any new group/workplace/school its best to ease your self in then try and be in everything straight away. Were all adults so im sure it can be forgotten.

DGD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

DST said:


> You are all ready a member bru. I fyou go to my albums I think you will find the little pic there somewhere. Just upload it into your signature...he's a canny little fella is Roger!!! came over all Geordie there...haha. Don, where are you, lol?
> 
> Well folks, Thursday in the hood, lets all behave and make this a nice world to live in. And in the famous words of our old skool 600 member, HeadsUp, PAY IT FORWARD (I think that's what he says', hehe)
> 
> Peace, DST


right here bru, been for afternoon drinks with the lads from graft haha i know early friday eh! muahahahaa it got a bit deep one of the lads let on he was abused as a kid. he's in a bad way self loathing issues. one of those nowt you can say to help but just talkin it out. 

on the plus side i think i hope anyway the lad at basementlighting has highlighted why outside my crib stinks of ganj.

im running CAN> COOLTUBE> DUCT > COOLTUBE> DUCT> FAN >VENT OUT

he reckons i should take the can off the end and let it suck through duct from the room. whilst running another 5" fan attached direct to the Can filter and then out as the longer the distance between filter and fan reduces the efficacy!?!? its an out there theory but at the min im willing to try anything.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

and on the leaving thing!?!? your crazy to. the cats in the 600 are as solid as it gets. you tell by the way they carry themselves. nothing but good guys n good karma. now if we could only get some chicks up in here


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and on the leaving thing!?!? your crazy to. the cats in the 600 are as solid as it gets. you tell by the way they carry themselves. nothing but good guys n good karma. now if we could only get some chicks up in here


 stoner chicks!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

The rest of my goodies are on the Fedex truck to be delivered today, stoked! All that will be left to do by tonight is to run the new electrical from the panel. As of now it's temporarily running from an extension cord that's on a dedicated outlet. I have the materials ro run the electrical but need more time. 

The HD ext cord is fine with just one 600 running but 2 will overload it since the veg room is running off the same cord. I've only turned the 2nd one on once so I could check it out and had it plugged into a separate cord on a separate circuit. 

Can't wait!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and on the leaving thing!?!? your crazy to. the cats in the 600 are as solid as it gets. you tell by the way they carry themselves. nothing but good guys n good karma. now if we could only get some chicks up in here








i'm jus so dame high right now!!!
but for real it would be nice


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right here bru, been for afternoon drinks with the lads from graft haha i know early friday eh! muahahahaa it got a bit deep one of the lads let on he was abused as a kid. he's in a bad way self loathing issues. one of those nowt you can say to help but just talkin it out.
> 
> on the plus side i think i hope anyway the lad at basementlighting has highlighted why outside my crib stinks of ganj.
> 
> ...


I've got mine running the same as yours but most likely different fans. I'm now wondering if I'll have the same issue as you once the second 600 and table are in use. Maybe I'll take his advice as well and run another fan on the filter. Maybe a bit different though like pull air from outside the room throught the lights and back out and run the second fan connected to the filter on some ducting to exhaust the room.


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL babyfaced chicks!!! By the way there are a few. Cant remember their names but they are on here.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

Dude, you are just too much with that pic. That stoner chick face will most likely haunt my dreams tonight, lol


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> i'm jus so dame high right now!!!
> but for real it would be nice


  You most be smoking some goooood shit bro wtf is that in the pic ..you crack me up


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right here bru, been for afternoon drinks with the lads from graft haha i know early friday eh! muahahahaa it got a bit deep one of the lads let on he was abused as a kid. he's in a bad way self loathing issues. one of those nowt you can say to help but just talkin it out.
> 
> on the plus side i think i hope anyway the lad at basementlighting has highlighted why outside my crib stinks of ganj.
> 
> ...


 
what up bro? one fact and one opinion. fact: those fans(inline, exhaust) are desinged to pull air. dont get me wrong, they do work , for the most part, if you have the air pushing through. but they work much, much better and are more efficient when pulling. opinion: i have mine as such < FAN(on top outside of tent) < DUCTING <LIGHT <DUCTING <LIGHT <DUCTING(hanging out of the other side of the tent sucking cool air from the floor. i think you might do a little better if you just take your ducting loose and turn your fan around. hope that helps bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Dude, you are just too much with that pic. That stoner chick face will most likely haunt my dreams tonight, lol


lol...i need to go to sleep!!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/379779-warning-cell-pics-emails.html

^^^click link above^^
not on the subject but some good info to know..


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 28, 2010)

DST that picture you asked about with the super frosty fan leaves is my lovely MK Ultra. Im so glad I did not listen to the hype of feminised MK always being hermie. Just gotta figure things out for yourself. She smells soo good and I am very happy with her main cola, for the most part what I heard was small buds and shit on the MK but the top isnt so small. Not with the 600 shining down on it. Dont think it had much choice but to grow good buds. Most of my shit is very frosty. Im thinking of making some cannabutter this run. I tried before but failed miserably. But found a total different method. One that makes more sense. I think if Dave Warden uses the slow cooker method, it must be good. Butter or bubble hash, not sure yet....


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/379779-warning-cell-pics-emails.html
> 
> ^^^click link above^^
> not on the subject but some good info to know..


I saw that earlier off to the side of the RIU homepage and read it. I haven't taken any pics with my cell in a bit but you still have me a little concerned as I have taken phone pics in the past.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> what up bro? one fact and one opinion. fact: those fans(inline, exhaust) are desinged to pull air. dont get me wrong, they do work , for the most part, if you have the air pushing through. but they work much, much better and are more efficient when pulling. opinion: i have mine as such < FAN(on top outside of tent) < DUCTING <LIGHT <DUCTING <LIGHT <DUCTING(hanging out of the other side of the tent sucking cool air from the floor. i think you might do a little better if you just take your ducting loose and turn your fan around. hope that helps bro.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


I believe his fan is pulling air already. He's refferring to his can filter at the beginning of the string there, I think. I think I'm going to switch to what you've got going by taking my filter out of the run that the lights are on too. Seems to make more sense to me than what I've got now. Besides, I could then control the speed at which the air is drawn through the filter without affecting the cooling of my lights. IT's actually how I installed everything at first but then I got the new filter and didn't have a decent fan for it so I just stuck it before the first light to stop filling the garage with sweet funk. 

It's working good so far but I'm only using one of the lights right now with only a few plants. I don't think it's going to work very well once I fill the whole space with flowering ladies. Guess I'll be needing another fan


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> someone did not eat their breakfast..............


Breakfast of champions is an understatement


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

gotta sprinkle a little sugar i mean kief on your cereal bowlpack


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey JL73, never grown CB, but I think someone here has, if not I have seen it on RIU (maybe yours, haha.)
Awesome breakfast bowl G! Not sure your day would be much after all that lot, lol.

Dezracer, empty yer blerry inbox, I just wrote a whole message to be told to fek off, Computer Say's NO! hehe.

EDIT: oh, and good darts on the Friday, I mean Thursday avvo drinks Don!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Dezracer, empty yer blerry inbox, I just wrote a whole message to be told to fek off, Computer Say's NO! hehe.


 
Sorry...empty now,lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

Starting a new batch of cannabutter. Crokpot is warming and melting the straight butter as I type. Tried to make a batch over the weekend but forgot to pick up something to strain it (cheesecloth) and was a bit pissed at maself about it. Threw it out only to later realize I could've just used a t-shirt . May not have worked quite as good but would've worked. Wasted 1oz. of trimmings and airy little popcorn buds.  is all I say to maself that night.

Making a new batch today with a little over 1/2oz of same batch of trimmings and buds and 2 sticks of butter. I typically use a higher cannabis to butter ratio but it's all I have left and I'm not about to grind up the SLH to put in there.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 28, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I believe his fan is pulling air already. He's refferring to his can filter at the beginning of the string there, I think. I think I'm going to switch to what you've got going by taking my filter out of the run that the lights are on too. Seems to make more sense to me than what I've got now. Besides, I could then control the speed at which the air is drawn through the filter without affecting the cooling of my lights. IT's actually how I installed everything at first but then I got the new filter and didn't have a decent fan for it so I just stuck it before the first light to stop filling the garage with sweet funk.
> 
> It's working good so far but I'm only using one of the lights right now with only a few plants. I don't think it's going to work very well once I fill the whole space with flowering ladies. Guess I'll be needing another fan


 
hey dez your are correct. i read his psot a bit wrong, my bad.
also i want to make an edit, forgtot to put in a whole part of a sentence:
what up bro? one fact and one opinion. fact: those fans(inline, exhaust) are desinged to pull air. dont get me wrong, they do work , for the most part, if you have the air pushing through. but they work much, much better and are more efficient when pulling. opinion: i have mine as such < FAN(on top outside of tent) < DUCTING <LIGHT <DUCTING <LIGHT <DUCTING hanging out of the other side of the tent, then i have it going into one of the other top duct holes sucking out moisture and heat from the ceiling of the tent, with an open vent at the bottom of the tent sucking in cool air from the floor. i think you might do a little better if you just take your ducting loose and turn your fan around. hope that helps bro.

kinda makes a difference in my description i guess, also if it gets a little warm i have my window a/c unit configured,and ducted to one of the side duct holes to blow in the cold air.

now as far as the filter issue, i dont need them. the NL doesnt really have a loud smell at all, thats why i chose it. didnt want to have to hassle with carbon filters when i started(may be reconsidering though). but maybe its the filter. cause where ever, or however your gonna have that filter positioned its going to be having air from inside the tent going through it, as it is now. so, i dont know maybe its the filter, maybe the "filter" needs to be turned around, maybe some one else near by has an op going.LOL. but that just my opinion on the filter, because i really have no experience with them. sorry. sorry Don G.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

woops, what we call a school boy error lad. I use to make hash with old pillow cases, lol.


Dezracer said:


> Starting a new batch of cannabutter. Crokpot is warming and melting the straight butter as I type. Tried to make a batch over the weekend but forgot to pick up something to strain it (cheesecloth) and was a bit pissed at maself about it. Threw it out only to later realize I could've just used a t-shirt . May not have worked quite as good but would've worked. Wasted 1oz. of trimmings and airy little popcorn buds.  is all I say to maself that night.
> 
> Making a new batch today with a little over 1/2oz of same batch of trimmings and buds and 2 sticks of butter. I typically use a higher cannabis to butter ratio but it's all I have left and I'm not about to grind up the SLH to put in there.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> gotta sprinkle a little sugar i mean kief on your cereal bowlpack


sprinkle-sprinkle


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 28, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Starting a new batch of cannabutter. Crokpot is warming and melting the straight butter as I type. Tried to make a batch over the weekend but forgot to pick up something to strain it (cheesecloth) and was a bit pissed at maself about it. Threw it out only to later realize I could've just used a t-shirt . May not have worked quite as good but would've worked. Wasted 1oz. of trimmings and airy little popcorn buds.  is all I say to maself that night.
> 
> Making a new batch today with a little over 1/2oz of same batch of trimmings and buds and 2 sticks of butter. I typically use a higher cannabis to butter ratio but it's all I have left and I'm not about to grind up the SLH to put in there.


hey dez what is your particular method for making the butter, from what i gather you have to #1 grind up your dry material, #2 heat butter (whats the butter to cannabis ratio, cause i really want to feel it), #3 mix, #4 let slow cook on low (how long), #5 strain, #6 let set. is that it if not please feel free to explain, sorry bout the fuck up bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

genuity said:


> sprinkle-sprinkle


b

e

a

utiful

:droolinggggg:


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey dez what is your particular method for making the butter, from what i gather you have to #1 grind up your dry material, #2 heat butter (whats the butter to cannabis ratio, cause i really want to feel it), #3 mix, #4 let slow cook on low (how long), #5 strain, #6 let set. is that it if not please feel free to explain, sorry bout the fuck up bro.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


You've got it about right. I heat water and melt the butter in the water and then add the ground up goodies. The water makes it pretty hard to burn the butter is why most people add it. Once the butter has cooked however long you desire, strain it through some cheesecloth into a container or two, depending on how much you make and let it cool in the refrigerator. The butter will separate from the water and rise to the top of the container as it cools. Once the butter has become solid again you just pop the green butter out of the conatiner and dump the water down the drain. 

That's it.

There's a lot of different ratios that people use but the average seems to be 1/8oz high quality bud to 1 stick of butter (1/2cup,or 136grams). If you use trimmings, there will be some trial and error since every plant is a bit different as far as how much THC is on the leaves and junk. I typically double whatever I would use if was I using buds and it's close enough since I don't sell edibles or anything.
I like my edibles a little on the strong side so I'll usually use 5-7 grams of bud to a stick of butter or around 10-12 grams of trimmings to a stick. 

The stuff I'm making now will still be good, just not as good as what I typically make. I eat edibles every night or I can't sleep due to pain so my tolerance to edibles may be a little higher than some. Whenever I give a cookie or rice crispie treat to someone I warn them that they are strong and tell them to only eat 1/3 or 1/2 each hour until they're where they want to be but most don't listen and regret it later. They're stoked on them but it's usually too much for them.


----------



## bajafox (Oct 28, 2010)

just needs the dressing


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 28, 2010)

Cannabis Butter, in my opinion the right way...
[video=youtube;tjoRuDf7jLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjoRuDf7jLo[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 28, 2010)

I have never used stems before myself, but as sticky as the stems are on my sensi star, I think they gotta go in. Dont want to waste the sticky goodness.


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 28, 2010)

waiter there are hairs in my cereal........ 
on second thought.... i think i'll manage


a quick question, has anyone here ever dealt with zinc deficiencies? ive read just to use chelated zinc as foliar. one ofmy plants is showing dropping and dark green banding, classic Zn symptoms. Recently switched feeding regimes. it's not bad yet i may just ride it out.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

On a serious note:

This is for those of you that live in california like myself.

I just got a call while driving home from getting some lunch from one of my brothers (related to me type of brother). He is telling me that he's on his way to his daughter's school after geting a call form them telling him that she is in the office waiting for the police to arrive because she was found to have around 1oz of marijuana, a homemade pipe and a knife in her posession. She's only 13 or 14, can't remember for sure for some reason right now, and has no history of mj posession or use as far as anyone knew. He's asking me for advice and I'm telling that I really don't know what he should do, since I'm legal and have never had an issue related to mj, other than tell her dumbass to keep her stupid mouth shut and see what happens. I told him that most likely they'll want to arrest her for posession of said items and take her to the police station whre they're going to try to get her to admit to whatever it is they think is going on and he needs to make sure she doesn't say shit until there is an attorney present that specializes in mj offenses. 

In the meantime I've called a couple attorneys that specialize in this stuff and left messages for them to call his cell #. 

Does anyone on this thread have any experience with the California po po? I just don't wan to give the poor guy bad advice since this is going to be hard enough for him as it is.

Oh, and she sure the hell didn't get whatever she had from me. She knows I have my card and use it but that's about it. I would never condone her even using it given that she's a minor.

One last thing on this, Is there any possibility of this coming back to me in any way? If so I'll probably have to off her real quick to save myself...just kidding. But seriously, should I be concerned? As of now, I'm not over my limit in any way or anything.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll have to try making the butter without water I guess after watching that video. I think it's cool that he didn't measure or weigh any of the weed material. Just throw it all in and let her rip, lol.

I didn't say in my earlier post on this subject that I do preffer to let it slow cook for 12 hours in the crockpot. I've done it before though by simmering on low in a small pot on the stove for 4 hours and it was still very potent. The key is to not let it get too hot. You just want a slow simmer and you have to stir it often doing it that way. Crockpot is the way to go though because you can 'set it and forget it' as he put it.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 28, 2010)

Dez unfortunately patient or not, its against federal law to have "drugs" within 1000 feet of a school, add the knife in, and if she was an adult I would say she could be facing serious time. Cali isnt that much more lenient than anyone else when it comes to stuff like that. She may still face some time in juvie. But your absolutely right she needs to keep her mouth shut and let her dad and or attorney do the talking. They will try to get her to rat out everyone they can and a teenage girl in deep shit sinks faster than the titanic.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

a knife ho lee chit. she needs a spankin


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Dez unfortunately patient or not, *its against federal law to have "drugs" within 1000 feet of a school, add the knife in, and if she was an adult I would say she could be facing serious time*. Cali isnt that much more lenient than anyone else when it comes to stuff like that. She may still face some time in juvie. But your absolutely right she needs to keep her mouth shut and let her dad and or attorney do the talking. They will try to get her to rat out everyone they can and a teenage girl in deep shit sinks faster than the titanic.


This I already know and I hat to say it but maybe that's what she needs. We've had a feeling she's been pulling the wool over her dad's eyes for a while now but didn't know exactly what she was up to. She always seems very nice and normal whenever we see them at family stuff but this just goes to show you how you never really know what someone is thinking or doing.
I'd hate to see her follow the same path her did traveled as a youngster so hopefully this will be a wakeup call for the both of them and be the end of it.

Thanks for the response BTW.

I'll stop posting shizzle that's not positive vibes now and I apologize for it. I know this thread is not for that type of stuff but figured not EVERYONE on this site reads this thread, you know?.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> a knife ho lee chit. she needs a spankin


 
Thanks for the lol dude. Brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

Howz about I offer up some bud porn to reconcile?

The pic with the glass is all that I have left of the SLH  it's a heavy 1/4oz at 7.5g
The second pic is most of what's in the glass except for a couple stragglers that are now loaded in the vape waiting for it to heat up. 
Been liking it too much I guess.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

Now Im gonna go to the store and get butter!!! Then I need cookies or OH! I'll make chocolate and spread it over ice cream!!! or Milkshake! or.?...? AHHHHHHH I gotta go I'll be back later 6- peace


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

House stinks quite a bit right now from the butter simmering all day. Need to be sure to air it out before the wife gets home or she'll complain about the smell, lol. She likes to EAT the edibles but doesn't like the smell of the butter being made.

Ok, I got to get some things done in the garage so I'll be signing out now too.

Oh wait, the Fedex guy just pulled up!!! Peace, haha!!


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

who could complain about the smell of butter? your wife must not be a fan of paula deen


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know about the Cali law, but surely at that age it is going to come down to the type of parents she has I guess. If she has a stable home, good school marks, blah blah, then the law will look at that as well, and more importantly, if she has been in trouble before. Sentencing officials are not just nazi's looking to put everyone away, I would hope, they also have targets, deadlines etc.... I hope it works out for her, I wouldn't think being in an juvenile detention would be beneficial. 

I know I smoked at that age but I wouldn't condone it now. I think the weed is too strong, and young peoples minds aren't always stable and fully developed. In the Netherlands that's one of the reasons authorities look closer at MJ, due to high numbers of teenagers being in treatment for psychotic illnesses. Whether or not it is totally weed to blame who knows, schizophrenia is hereditary after all. Good luck to him, I can't imagine it will come to you in anyway.





Dezracer said:


> On a serious note:
> 
> This is for those of you that live in california like myself.
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> Now Im gonna go to the store and get butter!!! Then I need cookies or OH! I'll make chocolate and spread it over ice cream!!! or Milkshake! or.?...? AHHHHHHH I gotta go I'll be back later 6- peace


You got those cakes done yet,...got the munchies!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> illustrator's 4 n00bs, paint ftw





Outdoorindica said:


> Your right, thats why people need to get a damn widescreen hd monitor already..ha ha. Last time I used paint it fucked up the picture quality I will try again. And the files were too big when I used photoshop, RIUs max upload size is 2mb. Kinda BS but theres a lot of pics floating around here. You quoted my question as to why not use Illustrator, but didnt answer it. Does the same thing, but the file sizes come out smaller with AI compared to PS. Thats why I tried it. Damn, gettin shit for the program I tried to use. I WAS JUST SEEING IF IT WOULD WORK, damn people. Im not a fucking tech nerd, I dont know the ins and outs of the adobe shit, I just own it. So for future references on a technical fuck up of mine, IM NOT A FUCKING TECH NERD AND DONT CARE TO BE CORRECTED FOR SOMETHING STUPID.





rasputin71 said:


> OK, i will quit posting in this thread. you guys are all too hyper-sensitive


I have read and reread this several times. I've responded and then canceled the response. As I find myself reading it again, I need to respond to this. Rasputin, you are out of line sir with that comment. You are a noob here and yet when you enter here you are treated with respect from the beginning. The six hundred is not about negativity, any and all CONSTRUCTIVE criticism is welcome, comments such as calling people a noob in a derogatory manner...that's just not needed here nor is it wanted. This is not a competition here to see who knows more about what, it's a cooperative effort by people like myself and our host DST to show off our stuff and to help one another. We are by no means hyper-sensitive, we are just all in tune as to what is proper and your comments were not proper, as indicated by outdoor's response. Just for you to know, I'm heading towards sixty and I'm not the oldest person on this thread. I don't think we've managed to live this long being hyper-sensitive.

I don't want this to sound like a reprimand, it's not, it is telling it like it is about the six hundred. We're here to help if we can, we have hundreds of pages behind us filled with good vibes, I just don't want to see that change due to one or two offhand comments...from a noob.

That last part was just for emphasis, didn't sound too good did it?

Feel free to disagree with anyone about anything, but do it respectfully please.

I'm done with the subject, let's grow.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

i was only kidding in case you were wondering.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> illustrator's 4 n00bs, paint ftw





Outdoorindica said:


> Your right, thats why people need to get a damn widescreen hd monitor already..ha ha. Last time I used paint it fucked up the picture quality I will try again. And the files were too big when I used photoshop, RIUs max upload size is 2mb. Kinda BS but theres a lot of pics floating around here. You quoted my question as to why not use Illustrator, but didnt answer it. Does the same thing, but the file sizes come out smaller with AI compared to PS. Thats why I tried it. Damn, gettin shit for the program I tried to use. I WAS JUST SEEING IF IT WOULD WORK, damn people. Im not a fucking tech nerd, I dont know the ins and outs of the adobe shit, I just own it. So for future references on a technical fuck up of mine, IM NOT A FUCKING TECH NERD AND DONT CARE TO BE CORRECTED FOR SOMETHING STUPID.





Dezracer said:


> This I already know and I hat to say it but maybe that's what she needs. We've had a feeling she's been pulling the wool over her dad's eyes for a while now but didn't know exactly what she was up to. She always seems very nice and normal whenever we see them at family stuff but this just goes to show you how you never really know what someone is thinking or doing.
> I'd hate to see her follow the same path her did traveled as a youngster so hopefully this will be a wakeup call for the both of them and be the end of it.
> 
> Thanks for the response BTW.
> ...


Dez, we are a very loose bunch, I'm not sure there is anything off topic here, I think everything is open for discussion or sharing...you can check with DST to be sure. If all we did was show bud porn and talk pot, this thread would be no different than the hundreds of others on RIU. In my humble opinion it is the 'off topic' posts that give this thread some of the flavor it possesses, the spice of life so to speak.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2010)

Another thing, I can't comment about your brother's daughter, at her age I was taking acid and going to the electric factory to see the Jefferson Airplane...or maybe it was The Doors, who can remember, it was 1967?

This is my take, as whoever it was said, keep her quiet, let the lawyer do the talking if one is needed. My guess is they are more interested in where she got the weed than that she had the weed. Let's face it, weed is quite common these days and a fourteen year old having an oz is not earth shattering. I would be more concerned that my daughter felt she couldn't be honest with me.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2010)

Rasputin, not a problem, kidding around is highly acceptable.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

youre mixing rasputin up with wally nutter


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

*





*

just a quick cut & paste from my journal..
*Update* 5wks flower + 1 wk flower

Every thing in the big room is doing well, the droopy cheese is loving the extra air its getting , its got me thinking about designig some sort of device where i can get air all through my soil pots . Anyway i've noticed some rust coloured spots on the cheese in the tent ,its not the on all of them . The other tents coming along now aswell most of the seeds are looking good but the chronic that i had moved out of the dwc into the soil aint looking to good niether is the unknown plant. The ak has some broad leafs boy. Most of the first set of cutts that i took have rooted leaving them an extra couple days so the roots get even longer.





Above: room 1wk flower
Below: tent 5wks flower

 The lights just went out.


The Other tent now: Ak48 x4 one in bubbler,P.Chunk x1,cheese x2, Power D x1,Chronic x1 and Unknown plant (Thread title)



Think the leaf colour was caused by the ph spiking along with a high food strengh, my pen failed just as i was about to check mix. I have emptied and refilled all buckets with a 1.1ec/cf ,it read 2.6e.c /cf !!! .
Any other thoughts about the leaf plz add.​


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2010)

real nice update dr,
idk about the leaf,but the only time i get that rust is we i dont add nutri-cal to my mix.
but i grow i soil,so im not sure.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

marvelous^


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys, i've got 3 sogouda's in a GT205 nft setup just coming up to the end of week 3 flowering and i think there's a microbial infection lowering the ph down to 4.3 from 5.8 every day anyone had any experience with this? what i'm looking for is possible ways of stabilising the ph for longer than just a few hours the low ph is starting to cause deficiencies i'm wondering if i add some H2O2 would this help keep the microbes in check and give the water roots some oxygen or would it just wipe my grow out?
Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> youre mixing rasputin up with wally nutter



Please forgive this old stoner, you are correct.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> youre mixing rasputin up with wally nutter


Don't mind Heads Up, when he's stoned he mixes names.
He's already been reprimanded for posting straight.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

its ok. im sober as hell and jealous. havent smoked since last friday. i need to get a new job and they all test these days


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2010)

dr dre, very nice indeed. I'm planning on potting my dozen clones from the headband x cali-o and 'the og18', this weekend. The weather is finally breaking here and once again it will start to cool off, it's only supposed to be in the low eighties tomorrow and cool tomorrow evening. We've had either record breaking or tying highs the whole week, it was ninety degrees yesterday and today. Playing golf again saturday morning, get this you golf geeks, nice course, breakfast and lunch, thirty two dollars american. How's that for cheap?

Casey Jones and Headband are doing nicely both have been popped in peat pellets and last night dropped into party cups filled with soil. I'll let them go in there for a couple of weeks before putting them into one gallon grow bags.

Time to look in on the girls, lights on.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> who could complain about the smell of butter? your wife must not be a fan of paula deen


lol paula deen sure does like her butter


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

she does man. i dont think she has one recipe without it. here cannabutter is probably weak.

her, "hmm this recipe calls for 1 oz of trimmings to 2 sticks of butter, well, thats just not acceptable, :adds 8 more sticks: PERFECT!"


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

This is what I'm gonna make with leftover trim from Blueberry kush 
The cookie brownies and the chocolate sauce will be made with cannabutter... Now I just need to make my own canna ice cream to top it all off!mmmmmmmmm but for tomorrow I'll just use store bought ice cream  lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> she does man. I dont think she has one recipe without it. Here cannabutter is probably weak.
> 
> Her, "hmm this recipe calls for 1 oz of trimmings to 2 sticks of butter, well, thats just not acceptable, :adds 8 more sticks: Perfect!"


lmao!!! Lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2010)

dame that shit looks good.......


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

@ Headsup: thanks for the comment.

Checked trichs on the Sour Grapes and the SLH plants while moving them so I could work in the room and they're just how I like em. &#58372;
ill be doing a little trimming tonight or tomorrow it seems.

All new goodies are in the new rooms except the second exhaust fan for the lights and the Mylar is up. Just need to mount a circulation fan so it's solid and hang a T5 fixture sice it's just siting on a rack over te plants right now. I'll snap some pics tonight so I share with the rest of the class.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

gettin close dez!!! Some of the hanging work reeeely sucks with only two hands... Personally I get allot of joy from setting up a new room and yeh the work kinda blows when your by your-self but I just keep picturing what its gonna look like full of healthy plants and all the equipment operating in perfect harmony  Smile from ear to ear  can't wait to see your room all se-up! btw without pics it didn't happen lol sorry I couldn't hold it back-


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

omg mylar, dont even get me started. that stuff is such a pain byoneself but ooooooo so shinny. shinny objects gooodd mmmmmmmm donutss


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> This is what I'm gonna make with leftover trim from Blueberry kush
> The cookie brownies and the chocolate sauce will be made with cannabutter... Now I just need to make my own canna ice cream to top it all off!mmmmmmmmm but for tomorrow I'll just use store bought ice cream  lol
> 
> View attachment 1238132


dam that sounds good, ive been wanting to make a cannabeer. i just found out the other day that hops that are used to make beer is related to cannibus, im sure alot of you knew already but i didnt


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

The closest relative to cannabis  People do make canna beer but I'v never had one  been thinking about brewing some of my own for a while.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> The closest relative to cannabis  People do make canna beer but I'v never had one  been thinking about brewing some of my own for a while.


i would like to try the canna beer then, do you know what it is called?
and i think home brewed would be a good choice that way you can control every thing put in and coming out


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> gettin close dez!!! Some of the hanging work reeeely sucks with only two hands... Personally I get allot of joy from setting up a new room and yeh the work kinda blows when your by your-self but I just keep picturing what its gonna look like full of healthy plants and all the equipment operating in perfect harmony  Smile from ear to ear  can't wait to see your room all se-up! btw without pics it didn't happen lol sorry I couldn't hold it back-





wally nutter said:


> omg mylar, dont even get me started. that stuff is such a pain byoneself but ooooooo so shinny. shinny objects gooodd mmmmmmmm donutss


I can't agree with you guys more. I didn't want to buy more insulfoam panels so tried to hang the Mylar straight to the walls and it turned out ok. Not as flat as I'd like but, what are ya gonna do? I put it on 3 sides of the flower area and all around the veg area (used the panels I had in the old room here). The fourth side is open for the most part so I can get to the plants. There's Pandafilm on the wall on that side but it's kinda far from the lights since the room is 5' wide going that way and the light is centered over only 3' of it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 28, 2010)

Whoa busy fingers on the 600 haha. I think its funny that only a few people that have ever graced these pages have found us to be critical and ready to hate. It is quite to the contrary, but us seasoned 600 members and new members seem to get it. Its all love people!!! A love of herb, life, and friendship that we cant openly share otherwise in real life. (unless legit). 

I find myself discouraged at times trying to be unique in complimentery slang these days. Theres just so many talented & passionate people in this club who find that vibe that we all share and give respects too. A brother/sisterhood. An open forum for the masses. 

And for any lurkers out there we are not the club who looks at your rep post's ect... Just be you and be cool. And you will surely be embraced. 

Funny that a mod was the one who ran off first. But we wont go there. 

In response to having some women in the mix. Well yes, where are they besides in our bud porn pics? Weve had a few gifted female growers in our club at one time. 

Open arms this club is too all and ive never seen it as anything else. A quite unique thing in a world of assholes hahaha. 

Dont know if i ever expressed my love of this club or not. Its like my favorite green magazine. Only way better. 

Between me and DST and Mrs DST we colaboratively made our mascot the lil rog for all who feel like we do, to adopt and represent. 

zim getting all mooshy haha. Love you guys wish i could taste my night time smoke. My heads is just plugged up lbigger than shit ugghh.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 28, 2010)

Genuity I was going to suggest frosted mini weeds but someone topped minewith the golden nuggets lol. Nice way to start the day. A cup of coffe and a slice off toast smeared with canna butter. and off to work lol. or a nap haha. 

Best be getting me ZZssss been sick with a hellacious cold. 

Peace brothers & sisters of ganj. 1BMM


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

you gotta cold ey? total butt.

you got any apple cider vinegar and honey lying around?

hot water, 2 tablespoons roughly apple cider vinegar and some honey. 3 times a day. it helps


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 28, 2010)

Funny you mention that Wally. I used to drink apple cider vinegar on a daily basis. Very good for the body just tates like ass. I will def have to re up on that. Thanks 1BMM


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

i personally love the taste!

i dont know if you know about "the mother" but if you can find ACV with the mother its so much better for you. i think dr or mrs or something braggs is a brand that has the mother in it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me LOL! she is fking crazy![video=youtube;zv8yEMRDe_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv8yEMRDe_w[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> You have got to be kidding me LOL! she is fking crazy![video=youtube;zv8yEMRDe_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv8yEMRDe_w[/video]


LMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAO

i cant believe i got you trollin paula still, roflmao or as i like to say waffle w/ mayo

that black lady was so sensual when she saw the donuts omg good find good find


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 28, 2010)

i was expecting some one to have a heart attack


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

paulas got a high tolerance, she probably doesnt even get off anymore


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL whodat. That is some crazy shit right there. Didn't answer your question before... I'm still floating around. Been busy with work, also getting geared up for the next grow. I'm going with a few d-og's and some timewarp x romulan (i think that's what I'm going to run anyways). Things have been really tough for me the past couple weeks. Had a tradgedy strike the family that has got me real down. It's been nice reading what all you bozo's are up to. Keep my mind in a more positive place.

Got family coming to visit for the weekend so that should be nice. And hopefully next week sometime, I'll be able to post pics of my seeds going into some rockwool. Time to start growing again already. (for me at least, you guys have always kept it going)

peace

EDIT: lol mcpurp. It won't be long before you see that vid I think.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> that black lady was so sensual when she saw the donuts


lol I know she just about came her pants! @0:49


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol I know she just about came her pants! @0:49


i almost thought this was a fake youtube funny clip. i cant believe it aired on tv. omg that vid had me loling


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol I know she just about came her pants! @0:49


HAHA, that's what I was thinking when I watched just now. Too F'ing funny right there.

Here's a couple pics of the new flower room. There's a couple more pics in my thread and I'll take some more by the end of the weekend, after I get things a bit more settled. I'm just excited so I had to share.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 28, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> HAHA, that's what I was thinking when I watched just now. Too F'ing funny right there.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the new flower room. There's a couple more pics in my thread and I'll take some more by the end of the weekend, after I get things a bit more settled. I'm just excited so I had to share.


very awesome

i almost didnt believe you but now i do


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

Did it work?

Yes I fuking did it lol! now just have to remember how I did it...

Dez that looks awesome. what are the temps lookin like?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2010)

I only left the second 600 on for about 20 minutes since I worry about overloading that circuit but it only went up a couple degrees in that time from where it was with both lights off. I'll be putting in another exhaust fan to go along with what's there already before I run both lights fulltime. There's no need for both 600s right now so I'll leave one off. My plans to run the new electrical this weekend got shot about 15 minutes ago so that's going to have to wai until the next day of no work. I have everything I need already, just need about 3-4 hours to do it.

There'll be 2 fans that are rated at 250 CFM each pulling air through a 'Y' connector so it should be adequate. I may even need to run a speed controller on one to keep from over running the filter's 400 CFM rating for exhaust until I can get another fan to put on the filter. End goal is to have the 2 fans pulling air from outside the room, through the lights and out through the ceiling. Then have a separate 6" fan pulling air from the grow room, through the filter and exhaust it out of the ceiling too to help with odor. A lot of fans = more watts being used


----------



## ataxia (Oct 28, 2010)

1 month into my 600. first HID after using fluors ..... I'm overcrowding my little space a bit aren't I .... it's 2x4x5
3x 4-gallon pots=
1x 3 gallon
1x 2 gallon


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> she does man. i dont think she has one recipe without it. here cannabutter is probably weak.
> 
> her, "hmm this recipe calls for 1 oz of trimmings to 2 sticks of butter, well, thats just not acceptable, :adds 8 more sticks: PERFECT!"


I can't believe paula deen is still on my mind but I gotta say anything she made with cannabutter would probably kill you.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

ataxia said:


> 1 month into my 600. first HID after using fluors ..... I'm overcrowding my little space a bit aren't I .... it's 2x4x5
> 3x 4-gallon pots=
> 1x 3 gallon
> 1x 2 gallon


Looks good and healthy  how many days flower are you?


----------



## ataxia (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Looks good and healthy  how many days flower are you?


thanks man ... I'm only about a week and a half so far .... my temps are good though so hopefully i won't have to tie down more for the stretch. It's fucking tight in there.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2010)

You still have a little more time to cut out the lower and inner growth to kinda help them breath easier as the canopy gets tight.


----------



## ataxia (Oct 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> You still have a little more time to cut out the lower and inner growth to kinda help them breath easier as the canopy gets tight.


 yep that's what i've been doing ... but more slowly. There's a ton of healthy undergrowth I've been pruning, but i'm taking it easy. I don't want to end up stressing any of them into hermes. ... Plenty of good airflow ...thought the humidity is getting a bit low


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2010)

Guess what I saw on tv tonight. You guessed it. Paula Dean talking about marijuana. LOL. The tv was left on fox after the world series game so when I turned it on later TMZ was on. Not something I often watch (i swear)... so they caught the big P.D. at the airport and they asked her about prop 19. She said "I never done a marijuana before, but I heard it makes you hungry. I gotta stay away from that crap... I'm hungry enough already"

And yes, I'm embarrased to have become part of this conversation, haha. you guys are fucking killing me with this Paula deen thing.

About pruning and turning things hermie... I've pruned the living hell out of my plants for 2 of my grows and never had much hermie'ing going on. Few nanners here and there, but never any seeds, or any pollen.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2010)

YES! jig I saw it and couldn't stop laughing  toooooo damn coincidental lol  
ps- go giants!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2010)

butter about 9 hrs in getting ready for tomorrow... 2.5 oz of trim to 6 sticks of butter.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I am a bit bummed as the Youtube video didn't work, had content that was restricted, and here's me thinking that in NL the Red Light district was fairly unrestricted, yet I canny watch a bloody butter loving women bake some donuts on the internet----oh lord big brother eh!!!!

Hey Jig, good to see you lad. And to hear about the upcoming grow!!!

Dezracer, cab is looking sweet bru. Hope all the lecky and temps work out for you.

HeadsUp, cof, and 1BMM on point as usual.

And to Gordon "Whodat" Ramsey, I wanna see how your sweet is presented, I want it to be fine dinning sir!!! We want vanilla foam, and streaks of chocolate sauce with chopped mint shaped like MJ leaves!! now that would be cool!!

EDIT: Dr G Dre, a find that my BX2 cheese looses a lot of fan leaves if that eases your worries. Seems to loose at least one a day (even through veg)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok sorry to be posting like crazy but but I'v had nothing ells to do today and this is an awesome vid.
[video=youtube;Ipy1tF5DU-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipy1tF5DU-Y[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I wanna see how your sweet is presented, I want it to be fine dinning sir!!! We want vanilla foam, and streaks of chocolate sauce with chopped mint shaped like MJ leaves!! now that would be cool!!


lol I'll try my best


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Ok sorry to be posting like crazy but but I'v had nothing ells to do today and this is an awesome vid.
> [video=youtube;Ipy1tF5DU-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipy1tF5DU-Y[/video]


dude what the f?!?! you must be high as hell.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool vid whodat.....I had to giggle everythime the guy said, "And these products are all sold in our restuarants....geez couldn't help but keep plugging the eateries...perhaps he was munched up!

Vertical growing even got a mention!!



whodatnation said:


> Ok sorry to be posting like crazy but but I'v had nothing ells to do today and this is an awesome vid.
> [video=youtube;Ipy1tF5DU-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipy1tF5DU-Y[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2010)

ghb said:


> dude what the f?!?! you must be high as hell.


very


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> very


i was expecting them to go round a corner and see some mexican employee tending to his "special crop"


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

I want buds the size of Pumpkins!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I want buds the size of Pumpkins!!!


i want pumpkins the size of pumpkins!. that would scare the shit out of the kids by me come hallowe'en


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

I was on my way to Schiphol airport the other week and they have allottments by the side of the railway. This one dude had freaking pumpkins and squashes that looked the size of those buggers in the vid. I was amazed!!!


ghb said:


> i want pumpkins the size of pumpkins!. that would scare the shit out of the kids by me come hallowe'en


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2010)

he had them on the canna boost!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2010)

my dogs! big ones at the back, fim fail! looks like topped. 

i was expecting them to be dead bushy but so far they look straight. i hope i havent screwed up the labelling again....

looks real indy







[youtube]RvKwoxi7l4Q?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

have a great halloween 600!


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

They looks like they are more OG....the OG Kush is not very bushy at all, goes more viney and stretchey. Supercropping or LST is the way I think. Otherwise you end up with 7 foot tall plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2010)

hahah right. ive had some pretty tall trees in my time but im trying to keep a canopy ish lol. i reckon theyve got another week n a half veg maybe 2 weeks then theyll go in. im getting excited when i chop this 9 ill have 4 plants under 1200w


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 29, 2010)

genuity said:


> real nice update dr,
> idk about the leaf,but the only time i get that rust is we i dont add nutri-cal to my mix.
> but i grow i soil,so im not sure.





Heads Up said:


> dr dre, very nice indeed.


Thanks bro..


Dezracer said:


> Here's a couple pics of the new flower room. There's a couple more pics in my thread and I'll take some more by the end of the weekend, after I get things a bit more settled. I'm just excited so I had to share.


Nice to dee the room up in action ..good growind Dez


DST said:


> EDIT: Dr G Dre, a find that my BX2 cheese looses a lot of fan leaves if that eases your worries. Seems to loose at least one a day (even through veg)


Cool bro.. thanks for trying to put my mind at ease, ive added a little epsom salts to it ,hope it doesnt get any worse.. those pics are couple days old till take fresh shots today.. 

whodat... good video but how do you find some thing like that..your a real stoner bro


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

For HeadsUp [youtube]2ykCYwhfdMs[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2010)

THose are both great. A great artist in one and a legendary band in the other, nice.

Super tired today since I only slept about 2 1/2 hours due to being woke up shortly before 1 AM by a heli circling nearby looking for someone. We heard police and fire sirens before going to bed too so I think maybe there was a hit and run or something in my typically quiet little community. Stupid heli was circling for about an hour and I just couldn't go back to sleep after it was gone. Wifey went back to sleep but had a nightmare about someone breaking into our place to hide from the po po. I asked her if I shot said perp in her dream because that's how it would go down in real life and she just gave me this look like she was trying to decide if I was joking or not. 

For the record, It wouldn't really go down like that since I've kept my firearms locked in a gun safe ever since my son started making shooting sounds and stuff like most boys do when playing. The only loaded arms I keep in the house are the ones attached to my shoulders and those aren't going to do much good anymore, lol. I don't own them for protection, that's what my phone is for, I use them for fun in the desert.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 29, 2010)

ok fellas this is something that ive always wondered about, but for some reason never thought to ask anyone on rollitup. ok here goes; just say that you have a strain that is about a week or two from being done. hairs are turning brown, all the trichs are milky, and the plant just generally looks likes its about done. then all of a sudden you come in and see that there are these new flowers and pistils that have grown. what does this mean? does it mean that i should wait for the new pistils to turn brown. dont get me wrong if its an eight week strain and time is up, then time is just up cause its getting cut. i just wondered what the plant is doing when that happens. any answers and opinions will be gladly accepted, so if anyone has an idea on this, please get at me. thanks in advance yall.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2010)

Here go my cannabutter. Lost a bit more than normal due to trying a different approach to straining it that i won't be doing again so it's just shy of 1 cup which is what I was shooting for given the small amount of ground up trimmings I had to work with. I'm always amazed at how much it will lighten in color as it cools and solidifies in the fridge. 

This stuff was practicaly black when it went into the fridge last night. Probably should've taken pics then too for show and tell. I'll get it right someday but for now, there's a pic of what the stuff looks like after it cools and separates and a pic of the butter after popping itout of the containers and patting it dry. It's very uniform so I'm good with the results. It looks like it's a bit uneven in the pic but it's from the flash or something. It doesn't look like that to the naked eye.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ok fellas this is something that ive always wondered about, but for some reason never thought to ask anyone on rollitup. ok here goes; just say that you have a strain that is about a week or two from being done. hairs are turning brown, all the trichs are milky, and the plant just generally looks likes its about done. then all of a sudden you come in and see that there are these new flowers and pistils that have grown. what does this mean? does it mean that i should wait for the new pistils to turn brown. dont get me wrong if its an eight week strain and time is up, then time is just up cause its getting cut. i just wondered what the plant is doing when that happens. any answers and opinions will be gladly accepted, so if anyone has an idea on this, please get at me. thanks in advance yall.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Both the plants I'm about to chop have done this. I haven't been doing this very long so I'm far from an expert and have been curious about it too. I'm still cutting em down since all other signs are pointing to them being ready but have wondered what the last minute spurt of growth was all about.

Now that I think about it, the other Sour Grapes plant did it too.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

I think everyone agrees that helicopters flying over our homes sucks the big one. I have enough noise pollution without helicopters floating around wasting our tax paying cash....they have their uses, dont get me wrong but ffs, give a dog a bone eh!!! I have a fly over path at my pad, both police and air ambulance....ah well, city living has its ups and downs...


Dezracer said:


> THose are both great. A great artist in one and a legendary band in the other, nice.
> 
> Super tired today since I only slept about 2 1/2 hours due to being woke up shortly before 1 AM by a heli circling nearby looking for someone. We heard police and fire sirens before going to bed too so I think maybe there was a hit and run or something in my typically quiet little community. Stupid heli was circling for about an hour and I just couldn't go back to sleep after it was gone. Wifey went back to sleep but had a nightmare about someone breaking into our place to hide from the po po. I asked her if I shot said perp in her dream because that's how it would go down in real life and she just gave me this look like she was trying to decide if I was joking or not.
> 
> For the record, It wouldn't really go down like that since I've kept my firearms locked in a gun safe ever since my son started making shooting sounds and stuff like most boys do when playing. The only loaded arms I keep in the house are the ones attached to my shoulders and those aren't going to do much good anymore, lol. I don't own them for protection, that's what my phone is for, I use them for fun in the desert.


Hah, Zen, I mentioned this just the other day on some guys thread, he actually has a really nice outdoor grow (in the US of course) and he asked about a Jack Herer and I posted a reply. In fact I posted 3 times and the guy never even said hello...so I buggered off, really some people. Sorry, getting side tracked, eh, anyway the Jack Herer we use to grow back in the 90's (the OG JH, lol) would always do this. We put it down to something in the strain, almost trying it's last to get some pollination going. Almost worthwhile shortening the light period on that one (as a suggestion) that should really end it's life (along with some cold if you can) Stick it in a box or somthing in the garage or outside if you can...fuk, not even sure if it gets cold where you live. Stick it in the fridge overnight, haha. Seriously, cut it when the trichs are ready to your liking, otherwise the majority of your bud is going to start degrading after the trichs have gone amber. Forget about the new growth is what I am trying to say, lol.

Peace, DST



ZEN MASTER said:


> ok fellas this is something that ive always wondered about, but for some reason never thought to ask anyone on rollitup. ok here goes; just say that you have a strain that is about a week or two from being done. hairs are turning brown, all the trichs are milky, and the plant just generally looks likes its about done. then all of a sudden you come in and see that there are these new flowers and pistils that have grown. what does this mean? does it mean that i should wait for the new pistils to turn brown. dont get me wrong if its an eight week strain and time is up, then time is just up cause its getting cut. i just wondered what the plant is doing when that happens. any answers and opinions will be gladly accepted, so if anyone has an idea on this, please get at me. thanks in advance yall.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-





Dezracer said:


> Here go my cannabutter. Lost a bit more than normal due to trying a different approach to straining it that i won't be doing again so it's just shy of 1 cup which is what I was shooting for given the small amount of ground up trimmings I had to work with. I'm always amazed at how much it will lighten in color as it cools and solidifies in the fridge.
> 
> This stuff was practicaly black when it went into the fridge last night. Probably should've taken pics then too for show and tell. I'll get it right someday but for now, there's a pic of what the stuff looks like after it cools and separates and a pic of the butter after popping itout of the containers and patting it dry. It's very uniform so I'm good with the results. It looks like it's a bit uneven in the pic but it's from the flash or something. It doesn't look like that to the naked eye.


Looks nasty. Whats on the menu?

Peace DST


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 29, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Here go my cannabutter. Lost a bit more than normal due to trying a different approach to straining it that i won't be doing again so it's just shy of 1 cup which is what I was shooting for given the small amount of ground up trimmings I had to work with. I'm always amazed at how much it will lighten in color as it cools and solidifies in the fridge.
> 
> This stuff was practicaly black when it went into the fridge last night. Probably should've taken pics then too for show and tell. I'll get it right someday but for now, there's a pic of what the stuff looks like after it cools and separates and a pic of the butter after popping itout of the containers and patting it dry. It's very uniform so I'm good with the results. It looks like it's a bit uneven in the pic but it's from the flash or something. It doesn't look like that to the naked eye.


Looks great!! You've just motivated me to cook something with the Canna-Coconut butter I've got in my freezer! Buon Appetito


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 29, 2010)

nice video who dat. pretty incredible stuff. my dad has a NFT setup for heirloom lettuce. all organic. he's trying to get out of construction and into selling organic heirloom veggies and fruities. only problem has been the market. people are dumb lets say. we're charging less for the best lettuce you could imagine than the supermarket is charging for utter rubbish


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

..... HS is sick on his day off *SIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH* ill have an update if i feel any better. I think i have throw up a total of 10 times between 12 last night and now.
Much Love
HS


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 29, 2010)

Apple cider vinegar and honey tea, it works wonders. 3 times a day


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man I am bored. Nothing to do in the growrooms, just got done smoking. Think i need something to eat. lol


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> Apple cider vinegar and honey tea, it works wonders. 3 times a day


 Thanks i have Apple Cider vinegar but no honey Tea ill make some concoction hopefully it works Thanks bro


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 29, 2010)

the honey isnt necessary. the vinegar is the real miracle worker. the honey ismore for flavor and if you havea sore throat


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;jAWVbaZvEhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAWVbaZvEhc[/video] lmfao @ all the paula deen, ok ill be the one to put the nail in the coffin on thepaula deen subject


lol couldn't see the movie from my country (copyright laws suck) so i went lookin and found this, the part at the end with the one on one staredown gave me a stomach cramp from laughing


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2010)

@DST- LMAO

first thing getting made with the butter is sugar cookies. Then, either lollies or rice crispie treats. I pretty much just make desserts so I will want to eat them at night. I've made a couple non dessert items before to take to poker night and stuff but only a couple times. Made some pasta that was tossed in cannabutter, garlic and olive oil that was pretty good but it was too strong so you could only have a little or it was nighty night time. The other was some garlic bread to go with scratch made cheese ravioli. Mmmmmmmm that was a good one.

@ JimmyT- nice to know I'm an inspiration to someone, haha


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 29, 2010)

mmm garlic bread with cannbutter, as usher would say O O O O O O O O O my GAAA


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I think everyone agrees that helicopters flying over our homes sucks the big one. I have enough noise pollution without helicopters floating around wasting our tax paying cash....they have their uses, dont get me wrong but ffs, give a dog a bone eh!!! I have a fly over path at my pad, both police and air ambulance....ah well, city living has its ups and downs...
> 
> Hah, Zen, I mentioned this just the other day on some guys thread, he actually has a really nice outdoor grow (in the US of course) and he asked about a Jack Herer and I posted a reply. In fact I posted 3 times and the guy never even said hello...so I buggered off, really some people. Sorry, getting side tracked, eh, anyway the Jack Herer we use to grow back in the 90's (the OG JH, lol) would always do this. We put it down to something in the strain, almost trying it's last to get some pollination going. Almost worthwhile shortening the light period on that one (as a suggestion) that should really end it's life (along with some cold if you can) Stick it in a box or somthing in the garage or outside if you can...fuk, not even sure if it gets cold where you live. Stick it in the fridge overnight, haha. Seriously, cut it when the trichs are ready to your liking, otherwise the majority of your bud is going to start degrading after the trichs have gone amber. Forget about the new growth is what I am trying to say, lol.
> 
> ...


first off, i hate the helicopters, fucking hate 'em. that was probably the main reason i got my tent. so just in case they change the law around here and let the cops start using infared to get check for heat signatures. i wont lie either ever since ive got it my paranoia has went from 100% to about 15%. and now when i here helicopters i can remian pretty calm, and not run out to the porch to see if they are circling my house.

as far as the new growth, i was thinking that also about their last ditch effort to catch some pollen. i guess they are in their "cougar" stage; pretty much at the end of their road, trying anything they can to get some "SEED" before the good parts stop being able to produce anything ever again.LOL. but thanks, i will say this the NL that i got ive never let go more than 10 weeks(just an experiment), but even then the trichs never got anymore than 20% amber. what i think is that it must depend on the genetics. and when i say that i mean how far the meter goes in the percentage of how much indica and sativa it is in the cross, or if its 100% indica or sativa. thats just what i think , that the more indica the genetics are the more, or faster the trichs will start to turn amber. and kinda the opposite with sativas. because with the sativas ive grown, those plants were done, 13-14 weeks done, and probably about 25% of them were amber. so for me what i do when im growing something i have not grown before is take a sample at 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5, and 9 weeks. then let all of the dry properly and test them then when they are all dry like a day apart(Mn, Tu, Wed,Th, Fri). and with my NL, and BV that worked out to 8 to 8.5 weeks, and that is the method i'll use for my powerkush. but i guess i said that to say i dont look at trichs anymore. but like i said after eight weeks, i dont care how many pistils have sprouted.....youre outtaa here. hey thanks for the info though, anybody else with any thoughts on this phenomenon????????


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

So im feeling a little better been sippin Apple Cider, 7 Up and eatting soup. My Body still is aching but what the hell here is a picture of my Seed collection Minus my 2 Dog Seeds and my Bagseed Veldrone


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 29, 2010)

oooooooouuuuuu seeeeds  beautiful array there.

7 up, as in the soda? i wouldnt recommend drinking that on a cold, sugar weakens the immune system which is exactly the opposite of what you wanna be doing right now


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So im feeling a little better been sippin Apple Cider, 7 Up and eatting soup. My Body still is aching but what the hell here is a picture of my Seed collection Minus my 2 Dog Seeds and my Bagseed Veldrone


the sickness seems to be goin around every where. hope you feel better soon. nice seed collection to how much you think you spent on seeds so far?
im have a small collection started and saving more so when i start growing again i have a bunch of strains to choose from. right now i only got about 15 lemon skunk seeds, 1 permafrost seeds and about 20 unknown indicas. my dad is going to get me some auto flower seeds as well some time soon, i wont use them in an indoor grow but if i do an outdoor one next year for funi will use the a and a few autos reg seeds


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 29, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> as far as the new growth, i was thinking that also about their last ditch effort to catch some pollen. i guess they are in their "cougar" stage; pretty much at the end of their road, trying anything they can to get some "SEED" before the good parts stop being able to produce anything ever again.LOL.


 Exactly!!!.....Word for word what I say..."last ditch effort"......Bitches are coming down!!!!....HAH


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 29, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> [video=youtube;jAWVbaZvEhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAWVbaZvEhc[/video] lmfao @ all the paula deen, ok ill be the one to put the nail in the coffin on thepaula deen subject
> 
> 
> lol couldn't see the movie from my country (copyright laws suck) so i went lookin and found this, the part at the end with the one on one staredown gave me a stomach cramp from laughing


 
dude, hilarious. this shit made me spit soda pop all over my keyboard and monitor at work.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 29, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Exactly!!!.....Word for word what I say..."last ditch effort"......Bitches are coming down!!!!....HAH


 
High five.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 29, 2010)

"Slap"!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> the sickness seems to be goin around every where. hope you feel better soon. nice seed collection to how much you think you spent on seeds so far?
> im have a small collection started and saving more so when i start growing again i have a bunch of strains to choose from. right now i only got about 15 lemon skunk seeds, 1 permafrost seeds and about 20 unknown indicas. my dad is going to get me some auto flower seeds as well some time soon, i wont use them in an indoor grow but if i do an outdoor one next year for funi will use the a and a few autos reg seeds


WHERE TO GET PERMAFROST??????????????? I just picked some up yesterday from my Caregiver and i love it and they cost me around 215 total i believe


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> WHERE TO GET PERMAFROST??????????????? I just picked some up yesterday from my Caregiver and i love it and they cost me around 215 total i believe


i like it to my grower supplies me with the strain, and he made seeds, he thought he picked them all out of the part of the plant he pollinated but i got lucky and found one he left.
and do you mean you payed your care giver 215 for weed?


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 29, 2010)

whats up fellas made a rookie mistake and over fed a few weeks ago but since then iv flushed em and resumed feeding with tiger bloom and they seem to be doing alright,


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2010)

Don...

i was expecting them to be dead bushy but so far they look straight. i hope i havent screwed up the labelling again....

I laughed and laughed reading this, I'm guilty too! My very first grow, I had everything labeled nice and all the stuff ready to transplant. I had all my babies in a flat together, one strain on this side of the flat, the other strain on the other side. I'm ready to transplant but I needed something just out of reach so I stand up and try to step over the flat and instead hit the end of it and tip it over and now I don't know what is what. That is my first grow experience.

Maybe if we didn't smoke the herb we grew we wouldn't have these problems?

My dog has survived her earlier woes and is one stretchy bitch...I am presuming she is a she since I haven't seen any balls and all the others are flowering.

Zen, as DST said, you can cut back on your lights, give them longer dark periods. Some strains are particularly sensitive to nitrogen and N will keep some strains flowering. I too would go by how the trichs look. If you want a heavy body stone go with amber, if not, amber means the thc is past its prime and is starting to degrade and turn into cbn.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> @DST- LMAO
> 
> first thing getting made with the butter is sugar cookies. Then, either lollies or rice crispie treats. I pretty much just make desserts so I will want to eat them at night. I've made a couple non dessert items before to take to poker night and stuff but only a couple times. Made some pasta that was tossed in cannabutter, garlic and olive oil that was pretty good but it was too strong so you could only have a little or it was nighty night time. The other was some garlic bread to go with scratch made cheese ravioli. Mmmmmmmm that was a good one.
> 
> @ JimmyT- nice to know I'm an inspiration to someone, haha


OK dez, ravioli from scratch, you have my attention. I haven't had that in twenty years. My old man was italian, grandpop came from the old country. My grandmother and her sisters could cook some home made pasta. Every easter and christmas was ravioli time. With the leftover dough she would make linguini and there was always hot and mild sausage and pepperoni and pork chops in her sauce. Fresh bread and cheese and wine and salad, I'll take some of that lettuce wally, olives and tons of grandmom's home baked goodies. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2010)

blue cheese, lemon skunk, super lemon haze and cheese lst'd and ready for the switch to 12/12



View attachment 1239540



15 cheese cuttings getting switched to 12/12 tommorow, wonder what will yield more, the 15 small plants or the 4 big plants.


View attachment 1239539,

hail the 600s.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2010)

Hotsause.....mmmmm, sour cream, good.


And who was it that said I call people different names? I'm sorry but I've been banned from posting straight, so don't go blaming me if I call jigfresh, genuity.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

1 SSH put into ground! DST awaits patiently..................however, has a few othe little strains - tanks to th peeps in the 60, you know! So above ground I have to name a few, Timewarp, Bolo Kush, A secret Sativa (gifted and personally delivered by an RIU member), RomulanxTimewarp, Mando Berry, and quite a few other treats.

oh, HeadsUp, I also make my own pasta, recently made some pasta verdi, and have done ravioli in the past, got my eye on a little ravioli gadget that will go with my pasta press..my mothers better half is also Italian, Italian - Scottish, lol. They, we, get everywhere!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 29, 2010)

ghb said:


> blue cheese, lemon skunk, super lemon haze and cheese lst'd and ready for the switch to 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ghb ..your tents looking good bro , it depends , if you treat them the same and keep the same conditions then you should get the same amount of bud.
If i am wrong some body plz correct(nicely) 



JimmyT said:


> Looks great!! You've just motivated me to cook something with the Canna-Coconut butter I've got in my freezer! Buon Appetito


Yeah that butter looks good ,can you buy canna butter or is it only made by growers? sounds stupid but dont have a clue on this subject. The other half whipps up a mean carrot cake so you guys got me thinking.. How hard is it to make ?

Dez can you link me up with some info?

Heres a few of the tent plus some of my super strong rooted cuts.. In my experience peat pellets are No1 for cuts nearly 100% rate with these within 5/10days.The roots are supporting the pellet


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i like it to my grower supplies me with the strain, and he made seeds, he thought he picked them all out of the part of the plant he pollinated but i got lucky and found one he left.
> and do you mean you payed your care giver 215 for weed?


No i paid around 215 in total for all my seeds i have right now


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> No i paid around 215 in total for all my seeds i have right now


man that is alot for seeds, but im sure it will all be worth when they are grown out. if i had some more of the permafrost seeds, i would hook u up, but i only got 1. i get 2 1/2 pounds tomorrow and most of it will be jack frost and then the rest perma frost.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I finally finished chopping the rest of the malawi 99 and the sour cream after work today. I have a good half ounce of fluff bud for hash along with the trimmings of the four girls. I moved my 12/12 from seed under the hps lights and I'm using the tent to dry the buds. Here's a rundown before zipping up the tent. I also have a bunch more bud inside a brown bag and some more sitting on top of the bag. I am very pleased with the harvest.
> 
> The strawberry haze is the first two rows on the left, the arjan's haze is in the middle and the malawi 99 is on the right but being a bit obscured by the remainder of the sour cream. If she smokes half as good as she smells, I'll be in heaven with this malawi.
> 
> I forgot about the two nice little balls of scissor hash, one from yesterday which we promptly smoked and another one today for me since I finished the chop myself. Looks, smells, tastes and works just like the black hash I used to smoke...forty years ago...ouch!


So i cant find the tops of your Sour Creams or any close ups can you repost them HU


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man that is alot for seeds, but im sure it will all be worth when they are grown out. if i had some more of the permafrost seeds, i would hook u up, but i only got 1. i get 2 1/2 pounds tomorrow and most of it will be jack frost and then the rest perma frost.


Nice thats alot of fucking weed u slangin purp?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Nice thats alot of fucking weed u slangin purp?


hell no. i reallt wish i could work the nerve do so though. ive been busted once and still on probation and dont want to risk it, i do need the cash income though.
this weed comin in is just what my grower owes me he gave me 1 pound to last me the summer and then i get the 2 1/2 tomorrow or sunday. i could also get a trash bag full of trim if i wanted to make hash for myself, but i cant smoke as of yet so im just gonna be sitting on some weight for awhile.
i found a really cool grower, he does not charge one dime or ask for it, and yet he supplies much more then anyone else does


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hell no. i reallt wish i could work the nerve do so though. ive been busted once and still on probation and dont want to risk it, i do need the cash income though.
> this weed comin in is just what my grower owes me he gave me 1 pound to last me the summer and then i get the 2 1/2 tomorrow or sunday. i could also get a trash bag full of trim if i wanted to make hash for myself, but i cant smoke as of yet so im just gonna be sitting on some weight for awhile.
> i found a really cool grower, he does not charge one dime or ask for it, and yet he supplies much more then anyone else does


You get free weed bro? is it for meds then?
tried to google permafrost, cant seem to find any decent info let alone seeds, somw how ended up on Budbook.org some how, is that like a medical face book or something? strange seeing people offering onces next to there face! Seems like a good thing though..


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hell no. i reallt wish i could work the nerve do so though. ive been busted once and still on probation and dont want to risk it, i do need the cash income though.
> this weed comin in is just what my grower owes me he gave me 1 pound to last me the summer and then i get the 2 1/2 tomorrow or sunday. i could also get a trash bag full of trim if i wanted to make hash for myself, but i cant smoke as of yet so im just gonna be sitting on some weight for awhile.
> i found a really cool grower, he does not charge one dime or ask for it, and yet he supplies much more then anyone else does


2 and 1/2 POUNDS???? that's fucking crazy bro. Even when I was smoking that's like 4 and 1/2 years worth of supply. LOL. Must be tempting to do something when you are sitting on thousands of $ worth of herb. I'd be scared shitless holding that much weight.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> You get free weed bro? is it for meds then?


yes it is all free, i will how ever give my grower some cash for his work and how well he treated me as a med patient. he did not ask for 1 dime and as soon as i signed my card to him i got a qp of chron. and then over the summer a pound all together and for that he deserves to get some cash



jigfresh said:


> 2 and 1/2 POUNDS???? that's fucking crazy bro. Even when I was smoking that's like 4 and 1/2 years worth of supply. LOL. Must be tempting to do something when you are sitting on thousands of $ worth of herb. I'd be scared shitless holding that much weight.


 ya i know right.
and when i was smoking i would go through about a qp a month. im a heavy smoker for my pain mainly if i wasnt high i was in to much pain, and now im on bullshit pain killers. and ya very tempting it goes through my head every day cuz i am out of work and selling would make me alot of cash. but i weigh the risk to the reward and the risk is not worth it in my eyes. not right now any ways. and im not to sketched about holding on to it, it will neber be found if it is looked for


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh man. if you haven't seen Get Him To The Greek, go get it. If you have seen it, you'll remember and appreciate this clip. 

It's all funny to me but the best part is from about 4:30 on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G-L-7r6NLE

I don't know how to insert it like you guys do so you'll have to follow the link unless one of you inserts it for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2010)

you take the code after the '=' sign.... put that inbetween [ youtube ] [ / youtube ] (leave out the spaces after and before the [ and ])


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

that movie was good and that clip is one of the funniest parts by far, the other funny part was when p diddy said im mind fuckin you right now, and then the fat guy says, well im hope your wearing a condom cuz i got a dirty mind. shit cracked me up.
i how ever would love to try a jeffery


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2010)

I just go to the vid and copy the url / http//youtube.............com thing then at he bottom of the screen in the quick reply box click insert video and paste the url in the pop-up window...
[video=youtube;9G-L-7r6NLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G-L-7r6NLE[/video]

Well I made the butter last night and it is very very strong lol. About half way trough I took a 1.5 tbls sample and it blew me away! so the final product is probably stronger  uh no! I might have to dilute this stuff. Any way I'll bake the goods in the next few hrs and then post some pics. Now its time to watch some pet detective, new predator, and mission to mars lol I got a busy night ahead of me 

 out 6


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 29, 2010)

A lazy copy pastie from the new CAVE thread. Gearing up like a new jack. Going to be the funnest winter ive had in many years lol. What could be better. Weed & snowboarding hmmm. Cant wait. 

DST you have beat me to the punch on the TW bru. Got to get my shite together lol. Damn im a slacker

Well just waiting on my cap light controller and putting the works together. 

Heres what i got so far. 




8" to 4" comparison


Now thats a fucking carbon filter Phresh baby


This unit will be a stand in air cleanser and not duct in or out. I just cant make i happen and look incognito. I will keep my 4" to exhaust the room. Hopefully Big Daddy here takes care of the odour before leaving the room. 


A nice thing to have for such a high powered fan. I dont always have to be run on full power to cleanse the air. 


Very excited about this piece of gear. 


I think i got plenty O hydroton lol. Plenty


And lastly for the equipment the HD airpumps. Lots of tinkering ahead for the Badman.

Looking in on the ladies. 


Left side we have DOG kush 2&3. I topped them lastnite to try and bush them out a bit. Middle is the Headband 1&2 and far right is WW & BW. Im planning on taking some cuttings as soon as the flower room is 100% ready. Im a busy mofo with my fam + business so i tend to take my time and be discreet with my hobby. I dont want my kids involved at all. So i do have a limited window of time to work on the room as you can imagine. 


This is DOG kush #1 that got snapped off. She is doing just fkn great I think im finally getting my bubble cloning down so cold that the cuttings dont even yellow. At least with this one. And it has added a few nodes while rooting. 


Im really suprised myself how well this top has rooted and survived thus far. 

Tonight I was going to put this Dog in soil to become a mother. But i decided that she will be my ginny pig. I want to get a good handle on hydro before i attemp to fill an entire room. I must say so far shes only had some Tiger bloom. Looks to be lacking some N so I added a 1/4 tsp of JC 20-20-20 to the res. This is going to be my basic feeding and im curious to see if the N kicks in. 

In just a few more freaking days ill be free to finish out this room and get rolling. Got to make hay whilst the suns shining.

and through all the madness I got my Trainwreck jarred up today. Probably around 5-7 oz. Smells Killa haha. 





1BMM​


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 29, 2010)

snowboarder ey. you on the east coast by any chance? we can shred together. o and nice goodies!!


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 29, 2010)

1badmasonman, i was quite excited about my gro-chek meter until it arrived and i found out i bought one that does not work anywhere near a digital ballast... i tossed it in the closet and never looked at it again... 

anyways, last night i had a nug that bent over so i figured i would clip it off and let it hang... i estimate i am still about a week out at least on harvest, i am at the very end of the 8th week of flower on my trainwreck... i figure i would drop in and hit you guys with a few pics of the nug i clipped and a couple of my scrog setup:


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 29, 2010)

that should be a nice tester nug. it looks more done then alot of the harvests i see on riu


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like spiderman had his way with your plants


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 30, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like spiderman had his way with your plants


The Puppet Master strikes again.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

haha, you still smashed on the cookies whodat? I just had a sample of some Equatorial Sativa that I was given last night. This stuff was going for 18 euro a gram before. Basically it was just like calyx's growing from the stem, single ones all the way up, kinda like lots of preflowers. But this new stuff has a few more calyx's built on, not a bad high, but I am not sure if this new stuff is going to cost that much weather or not it's worth it for the buying public......pics coming of my seeded DPQ coming up, boy is she nice!!!!


whodatnation said:


> Looks like spiderman had his way with your plants


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

Couple of pics from my update that I would like to share with the 600...

Mrs DPQ...



Casey Jones


Woof bloody woof...you knows who


Peace,

DST


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 30, 2010)

yea, had to tie em up, they got too big and ended up going limp XD

that is 3 plants but the pure tw is dominating about 75% of the area.... pure tw has about what appears to be a 2" thick knotted trunk, no doubt from when my girlfriend first trained the scrog...


edited to add:
nice frost on that DPQ DST! looking real good!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Here ya' go hotsause. The one that is left front is the sour cream and her again after being half chopped.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to root a leaf and see what happens? See, these are the kinds of questions I ask while straight, crazy questions.

If I remember correctly hotsause, I yielded about three and a half ounces from her. All the plants in that picture have been lst'd. I took the growing tip and kept winding it around the top of the container as it grew. A couple of them almost grew into a circle.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Super silver haze...

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Super_Silver_Haze/Green_House_Seeds/


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

someone did a thread on here years ago. They pinned down the leaf with weights and it did root eventualy i think


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

More cheese please sir...

Well it smells killer, and the last rounds was taste-tastico, full flavour, intensely sickening aroma, hints of durian fruit for sure...sickly off fruit smell in otherwords, all over dunt with quite a psychedelic buzz, yumm yumm (although I only got 20% due to the little critters from the last round.)

Fred Wests Killer Cheese at 5 1/2 weeks of 12/12










Peace,

DST


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

YOU ARE ALL MIGHTY FINE GROWERS!!

your beauties are an inspiration


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

this isnt a gimic. due to new deregulation laws, you can now choose your source of electricity.

look into VIRIDIAN energy.

it comes from renewable energy sources and is cheaper.

PEACE & LOVE


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

just changed my gas supplier this week...probably end up regretting it, ah well....I could buy green energy here but it costs a lot more and my bill is laready sky...


wally nutter said:


> this isnt a gimic. due to new deregulation laws, you can now choose your source of electricity.
> 
> look into VIRIDIAN energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

that sucks. its soo retarded how greener energy costs more. except with viridian. you live across the pond right? idk if its available over there.

this viridian company is great. its cheaper and greener. you cant lose. it sounds like a gimic but it isnt. an honest company, go figure xD


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

ouuu, my thermometer just arrived

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DNIIOS/ref=oss_product


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 30, 2010)

So wally.......Lets see some pics!!!

Here's BLZ BUD


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

my plants are still low level, but here's two i have so far


nirvana wonderwoman 1
nirvana wonderwoman 2

taken on the 26. i also have two venus fly traps that have since broken ground. ill be taking updated pics of da wittles this tuesday


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2010)

Figured I'd let you peeps know what's going on in my house while I'm waiting for the wife to get home form my daughter's dance class.

Took down the SLH and Sour Grapes this morning. In all the chaos of getting the room revamped I forgot to check these two regularly and they got too dry. I noticed it when the light came on last night and I checked in on them. They were really droopy and most of the leaves on the Sour Grapes were starting to shrivel up a little. I gave them both about half the water I normally would and went to bed super early since I was just soo damn tired. After sleeping nearly 12 hours I woke up feeling great, chopped the beeotches down and hung them up. The Sour Grapes smells sweeter than the first one did so I'm thinking either the Agave organic sweetener works or I just did a better job with this plant overall. Not sure but don't care, just happy it looks like it's turning out good.

I'll get a few pics later and post them but I need to chill the wife and kids today while I have the chance.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2010)

There was a lot of action in here last night too, btw. Some really sweet looking pics were posted and just about had me drooling. 

Forgot to mention that I'm sure the cookies THAT MY WIFE MADE FOR ME helped me sleep a bit, lol. Butter came out awesome and she made the cookies a bit on the big side and they're just about perfect so it must have been some strong trim. There was a whole plant of Green Cush in there too that I chopped at about 5 weeks because it had deformaties in all the leaves so I didn't think it would be good and I'm sure that didn't hurt...


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

awesome. are you saying you used agave nectar instead of molasses?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 30, 2010)

Day 20, sixth day of 12/12.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 30, 2010)

here is my outdoor Banana OG. Im almost done harvesting my outdoor...and my indoor should be ready right as Im done trimming the OD. Weather is starting to turn too cold, I am gonna look into a green house next year.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> awesome. are you saying you used agave nectar instead of molasses?


Yes, Agave Organic Sweetener from Trader Joes.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Yes, Agave Organic Sweetener from Trader Joes.


i happen to have some already. did it do the trick? do you use it throughout the plants life or just during flowering?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone ever tried to root a leaf and see what happens? See, these are the kinds of questions I ask while straight, crazy questions.
> 
> If I remember correctly hotsause, I yielded about three and a half ounces from her. All the plants in that picture have been lst'd. I took the growing tip and kept winding it around the top of the container as it grew. A couple of them almost grew into a circle.


ive seena few pics of rooted leafs, the info on them said it took a while for them to root and they took even longer to grow shoots and more leafs


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 30, 2010)

well the 600 is just blowing up! everybodys stuff looks great! never a shortage of quality updates!

GHB- my guess is going to be with the larger plants. so many heavy branches and nodes its looks like! i picked up my coco and went with a bag of Nutrifield coco. not sure how it will do but im going to look into canna next time for sure. once i start a new journal on my coco run i hope you can stop by and give a few pointers.

DEZ- looks like youve made major progress! looking good!

DST- beautiful update! 

1BMM- coming up on some new goodies! hope you can get it all flowing soon. 

heads up- there was a guy, like mr west said, that eventually got a leaf to root. but with a leaf having no nodes it was pretty much useless.

to all those i missed- your all doing amazing! keep up the great work!

heres my update to add to the madness-


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i happen to have some already. did it do the trick? do you use it throughout the plants life or just during flowering?


Hard to say yet but it'll be the only thing I did differently from the last Sour Grapes and SLH plants and I only used for the last 3 weeks of flower. Considering starting the Afgan and Raspberry Cough plants on it now though and use it through harvest on them.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 30, 2010)

Breaking down the room this weekend....got fam. coming and gotta turn the GreenRoom to the CleanRoom!!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Breaking down the room this weekend....got fam. coming and gotta turn the GreenRoom to the CleanRoom!!!


Would not enjoy this at all. Good luck brother.

@ littlegrower - Thank you. It was harder on me than I thought it was going to be for sure but it was worth it. Now I just need to finish getting the new electrical run. I installed the new breaker, penetrated the back of the panel and installed the new junction box while my wifey was home just in case I slipped or something while working in the panel. Never can be too careful when working with elec.

Made a makeshift drying cabinet out of cardboard boxes today to dry the SLH and SG since I don't have a space to dry yet. I have a plan for one but will tackle that last since it'll be a good month before I'm harvesting anything else. Meant to take pics of the buds as they went to the box but remembered just after taping it all up. I guess I'll just have to wait until I take it out to jar it up.

Off to Disneyland again but this time we're seeing World of Color, almost as excited about it as the kids.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> ouuu, my thermometer just arrived
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DNIIOS/ref=oss_product



Wally, give us an update after a few days on how that works. I've been thinking of using one for my grow room. It would be nice to sit at the computer and see what's going on in the other room with a glance.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Strictly, is it my imagination or do plants grow more leaves being outdoors?


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Strictly, is it my imagination or do plants grow more leaves being outdoors?


i think your right!! i see it alot too.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

OK, thanks guys on the leaf question, here's another. Has anyone ever tried leaving your plants in darkness for the last week? My dwarf og18 x skunk clone is just about finished. I have personally never left a plant that long in darkness but I'm thinking of taking this one and putting it into my closet with a brown paper bag over her head. She's only about a foot tall with two huge round buds on her and a couple of smaller ones at the base of the giant ones. Tomorrow will be the end of week three of 12/12 for my three white widows, two trainwrecks, one grape ape and puff the magic dragon, my dog, which still has not shown its sex while the others are blooming away.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Genuity, I misspoke, sour cream is DNA Genetics, not reserva privada.


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 30, 2010)

My new 2 600w grow pics..Air cooled hoods...
.
View attachment 1241536
3 Strains;Pineapple Express, Red diesel, and Heavy Duty Fruitty...

View attachment 1241537
In Aeroflo2... Only using FLORANOVA BLOOM entire grow ...

View attachment 1241538
all strains have these big fat indy leaves...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

I gotta' tell ya' boys, I'm really pleased with the quality of this new batch. I'm smoking a bag of og18 x skunk and I am having an extremely difficult time finishing it. Went golfing this morning and it was fantastic. Thirty one dollars and change and it included a buffet breakfast, eggs, french toast, potatoes, bacon coffee and orange juice and biscuits and gravy, how could I forget that? After we eat it's out to the course and tee off, second hole, it's joint time, seventh hole, joint time, twelfth hole, joint time...we were quite stoned before the round ended and laughing like schoolgirls. My ex partner even called it killer and my adopted son just said I have him destroyed, I was happy, mission accomplished.

Time to go check on my babies. I love saturdays, golf in the mornings, a nice nap for an old man and then saturday evenings I get to work on my garden. All the clones I took on the sixteenth which are in my bubbler cloner are being transplanted this evening and three of the cuts from the 21st that I put into peat pellets will also be transplanted. Hope fully I'll end up with twelve keepers out of the bunch. Later my brothers and friends, time to garden.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Marlowe, red diesel, sativa dominant? And, are those hps lamps you are burning? If so, you would do better with metal halides for vegging, much more blue light.


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Marlowe, red diesel, sativa dominant? And, are those hps lamps you are burning? If so, you would do better with metal halides for vegging, much more blue light.


Cant be sativa... leaves look too indy. Yeah hps and i had 1 400w mh above when they were small then added 1 hps then just today the other... I really need another 400w ballast and mh bulb that way i can veg under all the way up to flower under 2 of them... I did have a 600w mh conversion bulb but it gave out right as this grow was starting...


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Wally, give us an update after a few days on how that works. I've been thinking of using one for my grow room. It would be nice to sit at the computer and see what's going on in the other room with a glance.


forget a couple of days mann. this thing is great, i love it. i have it right next to my monitor, its perfect!! it was 18 dollars and change off amazon. and you cant get free two day shipping if you do a free trial of "amazon prime" and at the end of the trial you arent obligated to continue the prime service.

i ordered it on a prepaid visa that had just enough to get the thing. when you do the trial if you dont say you dont want it theyll charge you 70 some mullas for the service to continue for a year. well my card obviously doesnt have 70$ so they emailed me telling me theres a problem there. "we hope you fix it promptly"
i said i only wanted to two day shipping. thanks anyway


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Red diesel.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-barneys-farm-red-diesel-feminized/prod_1105.html

The reason it rang a bell, a buddy of mine is growing three red diesels and three acalpulco gold girls. I'm going over to see them tomorrow evening and if I remember this time I'll bring my camera. He's running out of bud so I fronted him a half z today until his crop is finished. I haven't smoked any acapulco gold in forty years.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you wally, I'll be looking into ordering one, it should go nicely next to my monitor.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2010)

As usual it's time to start the weekly updates. I borrow a tripod from the kid and this is my first attempt. The shutter speed was 1/800 and the iso set at fifty. I think I either need to decrease the shutter speed or increase the iso speed, the pics appear a bit dark to me. So, here are a couple of other pics thrown into the mix. Humid in florida? This is strictly humidity you are looking at dripping off the address post. The big golf ball in the sky is one of about a half dozen or so water towers from the villages. The rainbow is on my way home from work on thursday, the other pics were from thursday morning.

Let me try this again.

My og18 mother on the left, white widow middle and headband x cali-o mother is the trio in the one pic. My dwarf og18 x skunk with the big buds, two other white widows, supercropped the tops and tied them down, two trainwrecks, a grape ape and a dog. I think that's the bunch of them.

Without further blah, blah, blah...

Edit...after taking that last picture of the rainbow, a mile further down the road the skies opened with a vengence, it was a frog stranglin' gully washer.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow I have some reading to do...


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey folks, hope you all had, or are having a great weekend/Saturday. Sunday morning here and the clocks went back so I got an extra hour in bed, well, it was just an hour earlier when I woke up really...lol. You guys in the US don't change your clocks so you probably don't experience this. In the UK there is a debate about Scotland breaking away or the whole UK going back to not changing the time zones. Scotland would be bloody dark real early at night then...there a whole cerfuffle about it just now.

Anyway, couple of posts I wanted to repl yon. HeadsUp, just ask my fingers if there are more leaves on outdoors, the answers is YES, just when you thought you had trimmed, you come across another leaf jungle!!!




Heads Up said:


> Strictly, is it my imagination or do plants grow more leaves being outdoors?





Heads Up said:


> OK, thanks guys on the leaf question, here's another. Has anyone ever tried leaving your plants in darkness for the last week? My dwarf og18 x skunk clone is just about finished. I have personally never left a plant that long in darkness but I'm thinking of taking this one and putting it into my closet with a brown paper bag over her head. She's only about a foot tall with two huge round buds on her and a couple of smaller ones at the base of the giant ones. Tomorrow will be the end of week three of 12/12 for my three white widows, two trainwrecks, one grape ape and puff the magic dragon, my dog, which still has not shown its sex while the others are blooming away.


I use to do this, didn't notice much difference if any to be honest...I thought it did, but when I done it normal it seemed the same. I think it's probably only good if you don't flower for long enough, imo.

Water and feeding time at the zoo...

Peace

DST


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 31, 2010)

in canada we set our clocks back i think the US does too, love that extra hour. 

i saw people talkin about cannabutter earlier, i made some from my first harvest today and was wondering if anyone knows the minimum temperature to slow cook it at? was a little worried about going over 190 but didn't have a minimum target to shoot for. couldn't find one anywhere. any info appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone ever tried to root a leaf and see what happens? See, these are the kinds of questions I ask while straight, crazy questions.
> 
> If I remember correctly hotsause, I yielded about three and a half ounces from her. All the plants in that picture have been lst'd. I took the growing tip and kept winding it around the top of the container as it grew. A couple of them almost grew into a circle.


 Thanks Heads Up cant wait to pop these Sour Creams


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 31, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> in canada we set our clocks back i think the US does too, love that extra hour.
> 
> i saw people talkin about cannabutter earlier, i made some from my first harvest today and was wondering if anyone knows the minimum temperature to slow cook it at? was a little worried about going over 190 but didn't have a minimum target to shoot for. couldn't find one anywhere. any info appreciated, thanks!


 The low setting is the best answer I can give you since most slow cookers have the settings of high, low, and keep warm. Man I go away for the weekend and I gotta read like 20 pages....love the 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Marlowe, red diesel, sativa dominant? And, are those hps lamps you are burning? If so, you would do better with metal halides for vegging, much more blue light.


 Sorry Im not multi quoting Im just going to reply as I see something I want to reply to as I go along, anyway Heads Up, I think that should be looked into a bit more now that the hps bulbs are of a better spectrum, not just red and orange like your basic hps used to be. I did my last 3 weeks of veg with my hps and was very happy with the tight internodes, and fast growth. I wish I would have had it going the whole time, I think it would have done just as good as any mh I have seen. I dont think he will have any issues with stretching at all using hps throughout the whole grow. Just a thought. I may be wrong.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2010)

outdoor, there are several factors that go into a plant stretching. I have read many times where people grow using only a hps lamp with fine results. Some strains are just prone to stretching, period. I've read from a few sources, too much P during veg promotes stretching. Big temp changes with lights on and lights off is supposed to promote stretching. Poor lighting, and finally, using your hps to veg promotes stretching. I agree about the new lamps, mine has extra blue in it but still, all I have read from many sources says plants like blue light when vegging. With all that said, it's still a weed and will grow like one.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 31, 2010)

DST said:


> I don't know about the Cali law, but surely at that age it is going to come down to the type of parents she has I guess. If she has a stable home, good school marks, blah blah, then the law will look at that as well, and more importantly, if she has been in trouble before. Sentencing officials are not just nazi's looking to put everyone away, I would hope, they also have targets, deadlines etc.... I hope it works out for her, I wouldn't think being in an juvenile detention would be beneficial.
> 
> I know I smoked at that age but I wouldn't condone it now. I think the weed is too strong, and young peoples minds aren't always stable and fully developed. In the Netherlands that's one of the reasons authorities look closer at MJ, due to high numbers of teenagers being in treatment for psychotic illnesses. Whether or not it is totally weed to blame who knows, schizophrenia is hereditary after all. Good luck to him, I can't imagine it will come to you in anyway.
> 
> ...


 DST here in the states, "sentencing officials" are certainly with out a doubt, out to put everyone away that they can. Prison is a privatized business here and the more people they get into the system the more money they can make. Most prisons are not owned by our government, but by a private organization of some sort. They dont care about what kind of people your parents are unless they are the kind of people with a shit load of money in the bank. Previous arrests dont necessarily mean shit. I have seen 1st offenders do time for pot. Its crazy here man. You are talking about the country who extradited someone for fucking seeds, and where a girl is in jail for life for 10 pounds of pot. Its the fucking twilight zone here and you never know whats going to happen next.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2010)

Any body grown NYC diesel? if yes is it a tall plant? i'm thinking of adding some to my next grow


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2010)

3eyes said:


> Any body grown NYC diesel? if yes is it a tall plant? i'm thinking of adding some to my next grow


I've been growing the new blue diesel, blueberry indica/nycd, and I find her to be a medium size plant.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are some of motarebel's goodies at day 44 of 12/12.

double koosh




This is the only plant that I have grown where the fan leaves are taller than the buds.

gryphon




green manalishi
first lady



second lady




everything should finish within 12 to 19 days.


cof


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2010)

im growin next generations ny purple diesel,i find it to be a fast flowerin plant
that has yet to turn purple.not real fat calyx like the sour d pheno that came from (sour d x og) seeds from reserva privada.

nice lookin gals cof,real frosty that dk is...

whodat.....looking yummmy my 600!!

heads up, all them gals are growing good,im likein the looks


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking great as usual Cof. That Manalishi is a frosty looking delight. 

Headsup your plants are getting beastly bro. Nice pics of florida aswell. 

Bahh hungover today lol. No motivation lol. Glad its sunday.. 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2010)

cof, you are my idol when it comes to different strains. I love the shit you grow, it is so left field, very nice. 3eyes, funny you should mention that question, I don't believe I can recall anyone growing sour d or straight ak47 on here.

I finished my gardening chores earlier. Mixed up a new batch of soil, scott's premium for containers, sphagnum peat moss, worm castings, perlite and mycorrhizae. Transplanted all my clones and watered them in with a different kind of mycorrhizae and liquid karma. I now have eighteen plants in party cups in my tent, that includes my two new prospective mothers of casey jones and headband. All the cuttings are headband x cali-o and 'the og18', and are now just a bit over six weeks old. The mothers are in the flower room for a week and still growing vertically, neither have shown sex.

DST, sorry, I keep getting on here and get submersed in what people are writing and forget to compliment you on thelma and dpq, very nice.

Edit...I also kept all the clones in darkness after lights out last night. After transplanting them, I seem to recall something in the back of my mind where I read it's good to keep them in darkness after transplant until the next full light cycle. Does something or other for the roots? So right now they are sitting in pretty dark conditions, not complete dark, until tomorrow morning when the regular light cycle begins again. 18/6


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2010)

Genuity, it's another experimental kind of grow. While I am awaiting my clones to either die or grow, I figured I might as well grow something. It's another 12/12 from seed except this time they are staying in half gallon grow bags. Actually I vegged them for two weeks so it's not a straight from seed 12/12. I was going to attempt to grow a bud on a stick but got lazy. They are going to be what they are going to be. If most of the clones survive it's going to get rather crowded under the lights. I'm trying to conserve a bit of energy, it's still rather warm here but I see at the end of the week we will hit the upper forties for a low, finally. Once the weather finally breaks and I'm hoping it's real soon, my other light will get fired up and away we will go.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2010)

ffs HeadsUp, yer not wrong there buddy, plenty to get mesmirised with on the 600!!! Great show lads, what a place!!!

Just back from the Brouwerij, dinner is being prepared, spent a lot of time making bubble hash today...wife is going to go ballistic if I spend anymore time in my room with my girls and my RIU friends, haha, thanks for all the posts brothers (sadly no sisters at the minute). Laters guys, Peace DST


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Strictly, is it my imagination or do plants grow more leaves being outdoors?


I think its due to the lack of stretch that you get from the 1,000,000 watter in the sky, compared to the 600 watter. My outdoor setup is straight to the earth, there is nothing keeping my plants from obtaining thier max roots system. I wish I could grow outdoor year round.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been looking at the sour D and the NYCD, i'm after something to replace my Durban poison which has been a nice high not stoned buzz, i smoked some NYCD in de dampkring on my annual Dam trip and the shit was tasty and kept me awake, the sour D i know is proper i fancy that 1 too, i've got some cataract kush, headband/sour kush, sweet deep grapefruit and my sogouda to do, i've got 2 600's so i can accommodate tall and short but i need to work it out so i don't have to many under 1 light like i got now ( 9 under 1, 3 in nft under the other)


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2010)

3eyes, I try to avoid growing dissimilar height plants and in my last couple of grows did my best to keep the canopy sort of at the same height. I also have my lights set about fourteen inches apart from each other so the crossover space between lights gets as much light as plants under the lights. I can grow six really nice sized plants without them being real crowded. Two under each light and two between the lights. Right now I'm going for volume and fast turnover in small containers over the next few months. I have ten under one light now.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2010)

It's just over three weeks that all the girls have been sitting in jars.

Left top, lemon skunk
right top, sleestack x skunk
bottom, LA confidential x skunk

The lemon skunk smells lemony and tastes lemony and it don't work to bad either.

The sleestack and la both smell rather earthy and have similar tastes, kushy. Both are supposedly sativa dominant but to me don't feel that way. Just my opinion.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 31, 2010)

droooooling


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice buds Headsup. Some fatties youve got there.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice Buds HU

My week has sucked ass Lost my Aunt early this week and the day of her funeral i find out one of my best friends from Highschool was shot and killed... Shit never stops coming but the world keeps spinning. *Sigh* My Zorb should be here in a few days for now im off 
Peace
Hs


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 31, 2010)

heres a little Halloween video update

[video=youtube;y7Uu3tiVldk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Uu3tiVldk[/video]

yes those are marbles... because they look cool 

new thermometer

[video=youtube;B7TiyXOM92E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7TiyXOM92E[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2010)

dame!!!!!!!!!!! all that goodness...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 31, 2010)

genuity said:


> dame!!!!!!!!!!! all that goodness...


Some people collect Stamps...... and some people collect other things


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

now that is a fucking stash. how much hash you got theri?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2010)

DST said:


> ... and the clocks went back so I got an extra hour in bed, well, it was just an hour earlier when I woke up really...lol. You guys in the US don't change your clocks so you probably don't experience this.DST


oh but we do, it's called daylight savings time and we change next week-end.


Heads Up

That's some nice looking bud.
Like you, I am somewhat disappointed to grow a strain only to discover it's less than what you expected or desired (friends love this for I pass it along) and that is the reason that there are so many strains in my grow. Currently there are 15 ladies in 12/12 in 1 gallon containers with room for more as they become ready. Approximate yield will be between 1/2 to 1 oz per plant.
I grow a variety of strains looking for the ones that I like, which at this point is killing fields, extrema and the new blue diesel that was more of a head high.
Also, variety is the spice of life. for as you know even the best strain becomes boring if smoked continously. Therefore my garden is a constant r & d center where I am the designated tester who will pass along the results as they become available.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 31, 2010)

"now that is a fucking stash. how much hash you got theri"





Should be just under 5oz of about 10 differant grades and strains, The stuff on the box is Afgoo and Cheese Bubble Hash, The stuff in the back is Hand collected Pure Morrocan style from outdoor Gods Gift/Grape Wreck/ Sour D/ Super silver haze/Blue dream/Grape Ape and Purple Nepal plus 8 grams of Scissor Hash. 

"Hello my name is Wormdive66 and I am a Hashaholic"


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2010)

cof, right you are, it's probably why I too grow different strains. I think I have seven or eight different strains going now.

wormdrive, hashaholic you say, I say go for it. Now you're going to have to go into more depth as to how you 'collect' your trichomes. Gorgeous looking hashish.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 31, 2010)

ive made a youtube channel. i really like using video over photos

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWallynutter


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Oct 31, 2010)

just finished a white rhino grow with a 10 day veg and a 58 day flower with a dried finish weight of 10.4 oz cured, foxfarm nuts , elb and flo table, 600 watts, white widow and chronic next time stay tune for more harvest reports from a another 600 watt grow guru


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 31, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> cof, right you are, it's probably why I too grow different strains. I think I have seven or eight different strains going now.
> 
> wormdrive, hashaholic you say, I say go for it. Now you're going to have to go into more depth as to how you 'collect' your trichomes. Gorgeous looking hashish.


Spent the first three weeks of October in the hills watching the *TREES* grow at a friends place. We had lots of time and *LOTS* of Trees. Mostly collected by hand in the evening off live plants then cured for a few days in pebble size balls, wrapped in cellophane and warm hand pressed. then another 2 weeks cure. Then BOO YAH!!!! Your Ass is Toast.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 31, 2010)

The $11.99 watering system

1 Submersible Pump from Harbor Freight
1 Nozzle from the Dollar store
1 adapter from Home Depot
1 piece of 1/2 clear tube, 10ft
1 Roll of waterproof tape

assemble as pictured


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 31, 2010)

just one more video. i rearranged my seating plan.

also rolled down the excess smart pot for better airflow

[video=youtube;wvT-knWxN3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvT-knWxN3M[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

all right got my 2 /12 elbows today. i have not yet even looked at it cuz ive been busy but it smells so good.
i had to go buy more jars all i had was 12 pint sized mason jars and thats about enough for a half p or so.
i went online to find some deals on jars and found 1 gallon glass jars with metal lids. the jars were 13.99 for 4 and then .31 for the lids each. so the total came to about 15 dollors and then while i was putting in my info the bottom said theri was a 10 dollor shipping fee for any order under 50 and then it said i had to pay an extra 17.99 for ups ground basic shipping and the total came to like 45 dollors so i did not order. i called around a few stores to see if any still had jars, the biggest i found were quart sized jars and they came in a 12 pack for 11 bucks so i still got 4 gallons of room just saved 30 bucks.
i thought ordering stuff off the internet is supposed to be cheaper but i find better deals locally most the time. any way i havent posted any bud porn for a long while so later tonight when i pull it out to jar it up i will take the best pics i can with my phone.
peace


----------



## Feirefiz (Oct 31, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> The $11.99 watering system
> 
> 1 Submersible Pump from Harbor Freight
> 1 Nozzle from the Dollar store
> ...


good idea man! was just thinkin about how to do this. did you get that pump direct from harbor freight? only ones i can find around here are bilge pumps at the marine store, minimum 60bucks .... +rep


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 31, 2010)

View attachment 1243320View attachment 1243319View attachment 1243318Got a few pics for Halloween.

Pic one is the Raspberry cough in the back and the three Afgan Kush. The second pic is the 4 12/12 from seed plants. Third pic is the 2 autos that are 23 days from sprout.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 1, 2010)

i was just sitting here jarring up my bud and was wondering is it better for long term storage to pack the buds in as tight as i can so theri is less air in the jar or just pack normaly. i might run out of jars so this is why i ask plus i thought mabye less air would help the fight against mold if it did occur


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 1, 2010)

all right well, i ended up having the perfect amount of jars, so 2 1/2 pounds fit comfortably in 12 pint jars and 12 quart jars. i tried to get a good bud shot to show quality but my phone did not do so well taking the pic. but here is a few pics of what i got. it smells so dam good and was so tempting to test it but cant do that just yet. maybe in a few more weeks.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry guys, enjoy your extra hour next week then on daylight savings.....they don't do it in South Africa, I thought it was just a Northenr European things.

Nice vids and pics people. Some nice hash and nug porn. Some stash McP, you gotta be a strong to not want to dive into that lot!!! I would perhaps just burp the jars for the first few days, but I think the way htey are you should be right. Check on em once a week just to be sure.

Happy Mondays!

DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 1, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> good idea man! was just thinkin about how to do this. did you get that pump direct from harbor freight? only ones i can find around here are bilge pumps at the marine store, minimum 60bucks .... +rep



Harbor Frieght $6.99 Mini Submersible Pump, Pacific Hydrostar is the Brand name. Its for tile saws and fountains.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

Wally, how do you like those smart pots? I just finished a grow using two gallon smart pots, love them.

mcpurple, for something like ten and change, ace hardware online, 64 oz. mason jars, six pack.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 1, 2010)

I gotta go buy some mason jars here really soon. I always lose my lids. I can just buy lids right? I need more jars anyway, I seem to have lost 6 or 7 somewhere along the line, good thing they were emtpy. Sour Kush coming down this week I think. I havent seen my girls since Thursday afternoon. When I got home last night the lights were out and I was gone all weekend. They probably need some water today or tomorrow. I might just hit them with a bit today, gotta go get water, the water here sucks so bad. Anyway Ill get some picks up in the next few days I guess.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 1, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> all right well, i ended up having the perfect amount of jars, so 2 1/2 pounds fit comfortably in 12 pint jars and 12 quart jars. i tried to get a good bud shot to show quality but my phone did not do so well taking the pic. but here is a few pics of what i got. it smells so dam good and was so tempting to test it but cant do that just yet. maybe in a few more weeks.


Wow bro.. thats some stack you got there... How many balls do i get? Do i get a jar if a knock em all down? Now that would make a fairground ride.. Nice bro , that the smoke you was promised?

DST heres a vid that says it all
[video=youtube;YNlWG_boFr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNlWG_boFr4[/video]
Classic bro... 
Didnt know waiting for the fiary made you feel like a kid again, was smiling this morning like it was christmas.. Theres not many out there , DST you are one of them ...Im glad i made my way to this thread.. Going to look back and check how everyones been keeping there pups. Mines will be in by the end of the week.


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2010)

awe,what a sight for sore eyes..............


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Was this the vid you meant bru....hehehe

[youtube]YNlWG_boFr4?fs[/youtube]


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Was this the vid you meant bru....hehehe
> 
> [youtube]YNlWG_boFr4?fs[/youtube]


Thats the one..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

yo mcp thats a fine grip man congrats! just wondering your in ziplocks and then another bag right? are they vac seeled? i forget who posted about the vac seeling machine did anyone have a suggestion for that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

quick copy n paste from the journal.






















almost there


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick copy n paste from the journal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll say! mouth-watering!


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks cof man!


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

I second that.....
[youtube]TYjpuJnnF2Q[/youtube]



curious old fart said:


> I'll say! mouth-watering!
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice Don what strains are those?

My Road Runner is getting chunky but it smells like actual DOG shit i guess what i would expect my Dog to smell like........... Anyway
My Purple Urkle is chugging along slowly losing some leaves only a few bottoms
Meanwhile my Blueberry GOING SO SLOW and i can tell its gonna be a very low yield-er  which kinda sucks because it smells so good. I see why nobody grows this strain for all the work and long flowering time its not worth it i estimate maby 20grams if that. Ill have pics later for now im off to sleep after my long day at work
Much love 
Hotsause


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

cheers HS, mixture of serious seeds bubblegum and cherry cheese. though the cherry cheese has so many pheno's theres maybe 2-3 the same out of a 10 pack. none of which have any cheesey structure. pretty weak but what they are is dank so im not too dissapointed. some pheno's were finished real early but had nothing on em 

anyone got any info on BC purple kush?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Wally, how do you like those smart pots? I just finished a grow using two gallon smart pots, love them.


i couldnt tell you anything about my root system yet, but so far i think theyre just great. i really like how they look now with the edges rolled down. my pots are five gallon and relatively speaking they dont take up too much room. smart pots are the future. i dont think ill use a conventional pot again


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Wally, how do you like those smart pots? I just finished a grow using two gallon smart pots, love them.
> 
> mcpurple, for something like ten and change, ace hardware online, 64 oz. mason jars, six pack.


thanks for the info, i have already jarred it all up though.



dr green dre said:


> Wow bro.. thats some stack you got there... How many balls do i get? Do i get a jar if a knock em all down? Now that would make a fairground ride.. Nice bro , that the smoke you was promised?


 ya it would make a very nice fair game. and yes it was what i was promised. grade A chronic he did the same strains as last year but they turned out even better this year, very strong smell and very dense nugs



Don Gin and Ton said:


>


yo mcp thats a fine grip man congrats! just wondering your in ziplocks and then another bag right? are they vac seeled? i forget who posted about the vac seeling machine did anyone have a suggestion for that?[/QUOTE]

they were in ziplocks and then vacume sealed but the smell was leaking out alot. so i jarred them up. glass just seems safer when storing out side away from the house plus their is no smell. i wish i could just store in my room and not have to worry about a PO or smell


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 1, 2010)

About the SmartPots????? When you water...does water run out the sides and make a big mess???? I'm just curious how you go about watering? Would maybe like to integrate them into my drip to drain soil system!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 1, 2010)

Took down half of the sour kush. yes half. Well about half. The top and the branches right below, about 2/3 up the main stalk is where I cut. The rest I will leave in there and hopefully it will fill out a bit more and get all crystally for me, not that it isnt already. Man what a stink this stuff has. Cant put my my finger on the smell other than its fucking dank. Maybe a rotting fruit smell with a super slight hint of pine, and I dont know what. But I like the smell, and have only smoked a few little sugar leaves, I let someone else try the tiny piece I had cut off. Yeah I know Im a kind person right? But the leaves tasted like it smelled. Which isnt the greatest taste let me tell you but the buzz was very nice. Look back some pages too find a description. The person who smoked the bud said the same thing and gave me basically the same buzz description which was what I expected considering it was from the same thing. Anway the sour kush pheno I have isnt a great yielder, so Im not going to keep any clones, it will be killer shit for sure when it cures, but lets face it low yielding killer strains are not rare at all, its the big yielding killer strains that are harder to come by and something more worth keeping clones of. Also I dont like the weak branching on this one. Would be worth growing outside to see what mother nature can do with her, but its too far off from spring to take a cutting to root and stick outside... I have pictures, but I left my camera in a room where someone is sleeping so I wont disturb them. I will upload them later. About another week for my Black Jack, yeah I said it again, but every time I look at it I expect the trichomes to be changing and they are, but god damn ever so slowly. I thought they would be nice and milky white by now looking at the plant, it looks almost done. Until you look at it through a microscope. Some are white, most are clear, maybe next week... Maybe next week for a few others too, like the russian and the sad. I think I will be extra hungry on thanksgiving this year.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> About the SmartPots????? When you water...does water run out the sides and make a big mess???? I'm just curious how you go about watering? Would maybe like to integrate them into my drip to drain soil system!!!


my plants are small so ive only watered a small radius, but today i gave them a bit extra and the water will drip out the sides. not a whole lot, just a little, but not all is lost. if you have a plastic lining for your floor the smart pots will uptake the spilt water anyway. they actualy form a capillary contact with the ground, indoors or out


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> 3eyes, I try to avoid growing dissimilar height plants and in my last couple of grows did my best to keep the canopy sort of at the same height. I also have my lights set about fourteen inches apart from each other so the crossover space between lights gets as much light as plants under the lights. I can grow six really nice sized plants without them being real crowded. Two under each light and two between the lights. Right now I'm going for volume and fast turnover in small containers over the next few months. I have ten under one light now.


i normally have 1 light raised up higher than the other that way the shorter strains get enough light and the taller strains get the light above and the bottom buds get some light from the lower light i normally put 6 under each but i'm gonna reduce the amount to 4 under each when i properly suss out NFT but before i go completely NFT i want to try a few new strains and TRY and narrow them down to 2 flavours and 2 heads 1 daytime and 1 night time.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

WOOOF WOOF 

dogs on the left, hb on the right 

some other pics in the journal, pop by and roll one up. start of week 3 12.12.


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone got any info on BC purple kush?


dont know what i can tell ya about it, the guy who sold the clones to me was tryin to tell me they're clone only and dont reproduce? dont know what that means. but they're stinky frosty and dense and dont mind to be cloned, or lsted. the verdict on fim and topping is still out, waiting for them to show the shoots. here are a few about 6 weeks into lst veg.



and some pictures throughout flowering of the last batch done under cfls











 and harvest time 

trichome production seems really good but then again what the hell do i know


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 1, 2010)

and before i get in trouble for posting cfl pics in the 600, lol , it was still 600


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2010)

c'mon man...........lol

600 watts dame!!!!


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 1, 2010)

it was like 900 with more Y adapters but meh, they dont have a 900 watt club


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks foir the pics man. man i dont know what to say bout all those cfl's surely that defeats the purpose? or is heat and venting an issue?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i couldnt tell you anything about my root system yet, but so far i think theyre just great. i really like how they look now with the edges rolled down. my pots are five gallon and relatively speaking they dont take up too much room. smart pots are the future. i dont think ill use a conventional pot again



They develop a really nice root system. Take this with a grain of salt but I would not have put my seedling into that big of a container. I start them in peat pellets and then transplant them into party cups for a couple of weeks and for what I'm doing now, into half gallon grow bags to veg for another week and then into flower. Starting with smaller containers allows the plant to build a good root system before you transplant into a bigger container, veg for a bit more and then into your big finishing containers. Starting in that big of a pot with a seedling, it may not fill the available soil space with roots but using smart pots, who knows? I can tell you this, the root system will grow into the fiber of the pots, I had no spiraling at the bottom of the containers. I can't say I'll only use smart pots but I do like them. HTG had a sale going on, I don't know if it still is or not, ten three gallon pots for thirty bucks, good price. I also ordered my thermometer/hygrometer, wireless of course. It shipped the next day with free shipping, should be here maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

The food sealer, it was me. I got one and it worked perfectly. I sealed the stuff up, put it into a jar and sealed the jar, twice. Had it sitting in my closet for days and didn't get even a hint of smell. Even sticking my nose right into the box all I could smell was cardboard.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks foir the pics man. man i dont know what to say bout all those cfl's surely that defeats the purpose? or is heat and venting an issue?


I have a two by four foot tent with a four foot, four tube t-5 and it gets hot as hell in there. I came home from work today and all the clones were wilted, I fixed that immediately. It's still in the mid to upper eighties here for a couple more days until the cool returns. I can only imagine the kind of heat all those cfl's threw off?


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks foir the pics man. man i dont know what to say bout all those cfl's surely that defeats the purpose? or is heat and venting an issue?


'lol' will suffice, haha

that was just a little first grow expiriment


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> They develop a really nice root system. Take this with a grain of salt but I would not have put my seedling into that big of a container. I start them in peat pellets and then transplant them into party cups for a couple of weeks and for what I'm doing now, into half gallon grow bags to veg for another week and then into flower. Starting with smaller containers allows the plant to build a good root system before you transplant into a bigger container, veg for a bit more and then into your big finishing containers. Starting in that big of a pot with a seedling, it may not fill the available soil space with roots but using smart pots, who knows? I can tell you this, the root system will grow into the fiber of the pots, I had no spiraling at the bottom of the containers. I can't say I'll only use smart pots but I do like them. HTG had a sale going on, I don't know if it still is or not, ten three gallon pots for thirty bucks, good price. I also ordered my thermometer/hygrometer, wireless of course. It shipped the next day with free shipping, should be here maybe tomorrow?


yeah, thats what my dad was saying. he usually up plants them from party cups as well. im trying something different. its all about experimentation right? well see though all in good time

youre gunna love the thermometer


----------



## drewsb420 (Nov 1, 2010)

the vacuum sealers work for sure, i just sealed a pound the other day you can't smell SHIT keeps it fresh forever too


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

Wally, yeah, looking forward to its arrival. I noticed you have your sensor sitting in between your pots. Another thing about smart pots, as your plants grow, they will consume more water than in other containers. I had no problems with watering, unless I tried to dump too much water on them at once. If I let them get a little too dry, some water would run out of the sides but the pots suck it back in in time. I'm not one to water until the water runs out the bottoms. I lift and feel all my girls as I water them and when they feel 'full' I stop watering.

Edit...and you are correct, it's all one big ongoing experiment, very addictive.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

Dez, I see you mention a vaporizer every once in a while, here's mine, a great machine, can't find them anymore.

DigiVape vp500


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> The food sealer, it was me. I got one and it worked perfectly. I sealed the stuff up, put it into a jar and sealed the jar, twice. Had it sitting in my closet for days and didn't get even a hint of smell. Even sticking my nose right into the box all I could smell was cardboard.


kool man do you have a make or brand name for me?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah heads^, i have it kinda shaded, outta direct light to get a more accurate reading.

its so addictive. ive tried outdoors a couple times but i only grew a plant at a time from bagseed. i grew very healthy plants but they turned out to be male. my dad has been growing indoors since long before i was born. hes got quite the green thumb so i've learned a great deal about growing from him. not limited to pot;i can grow lettuce (NFT hydro), tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, peas, radishes, herbs, chickens, etc. 

so after absorbing as much information as possible from here and various other sources i was ready to give it a go. after a summers work i finally had the funds to embark on this amazing journey we're all a part of.

im really looking into a career in botany, particularly good ole cannabis sativa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

that looks like a bag of "fuck you up real good"


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 1, 2010)

the vacum sealed bags a; always get let smell through. jars never let it get through though


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

Here ya' go Don, Rival seal a meal. VS220. Under sixty american.

Nice wally. I'm hoping to pick up a lesson or two on gardening in florida over the thanksgiving holiday. I've tried to grow tomatoes a few times but the summer heat here is a killer.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, I see you mention a vaporizer every once in a while, here's mine, a great machine, can't find them anymore.
> 
> DigiVape vp500


That's cool man. I just have an 'easy vape'. Wanted to get one to try out without spending a lot of dough and it's still working like new so Ihaven't considered replacing it yet. When I do though, I'll get a nice one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

Dez, you're going to have to change the spelling of your location tomorrow when the gov goes bye bye.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2010)

You are so very welcome Don.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

I know. It was good while it lasted though


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

Might as well do it now, huh.
I can't remember what day it was that I put the seedlings that I wanted to use for a 12/12 experiment in the flower room. Didn't write it down where I keep track of the other plants and didn't post it in my thread either so I have to guess.

Was actually wondering what would happen if I was to put them in the veg room under cycle 20/4 for a few weeks now that they've been in under the 12/12 for a coupe weeks. Didn't know if that would stress them a lot and possibly cause them to hermie later or if they'd just go dormant for a few weeks and then return to veg growth or if they'd just keep right on growing since they haven't matured yet.

Not saying I'm going to do that, was just curious about it since I've only been doing this since the beginning of this year and am still learning a lot everyday. It would be kinda cool to veg them for 2-3 weeks though and then stick them under the 2nd 600 since I'm pretty sure I'd yield more from them that way. There's four of them and I have two more of the same strains vegging right now that are around the same size as the middle one of these.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

if its 12-12 now, im pretty sure reverting back will stress the plant. weather or not its enough stress to hermie is up to the plant


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man do you have a make or brand name for me?


hey don what up bro? look here those vacuum sealers are great, and the one heads up suggested is the shit for the price, just remember that if you are trying to get it pass some one in particular. just make sure you wash tthe hell out of the outside of the bag, because if you get the smell of weed on the outside of the bag sealing it is pointless. see what most people dont realize is that its not the smell coming through(air-tight duh), its whatever residue from your hands, fingers, or whatever that can get you busted. now dont get me wrong what heads up said is 100% true. you can seal that stuff up and not smell a thing "forever", but that only applies to humans, if there are going to be any dogs involved i would seal it, wash the fuck out of the outside of the bag, and then seal that bag in a clean bag that has not touched, rubbed, or been anywhere near any cannabis. thats how you vacuum seal weed. just my two cents.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Nov 1, 2010)

got leaves curlin down for first time. other than that, looks great. any advise gets mad props as its a new issue..........not qute sure whats up, any ideas?

thanks
pce


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> if its 12-12 now, im pretty sure reverting back will stress the plant. weather or not its enough stress to hermie is up to the plant


Pretty much what I figured. I'll just have to dig deep and find the patience to wait for the other 6 seedlings to be ready to flower before seeing my new flower room in all it's glory, LOL. That's been the plan all along but I'm always coming with different scenarios for the grow.

I intentionally built the room the way I did so I still have the option of doing a vertical grow too. May keep one light horizontal in one half of the room and build some sort of vertical in the other half. I'd probably just do a short vertical to try it out with one 600 and if it yields significantly higher than the other side of the room, raise the ceiling height on one half and do one that's taller with both lights. It's really a matter of having a vertical design I'm happy with since it seems that access to the center is an issue of you go 360 degrees around the light with plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

hey Zen, whats up fella! im good just been thinking that for the last few weeks everywhere i go i can smell pot and of course what your saying is the cause! the oils n terpines just dont come off clothes unles you wash them fingers etc is an all day thing haha im thinking when i crop im going to seal up the O's. wearing some vynl gloves. i looked at smell proof baggies but i know from experience those double seals dont last forever.

i dont think i would trust myself to have wasshd the bagdown right hah knowing me id fumble and end up filling the bag with water

stay up man!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Pretty much what I figured. I'll just have to dig deep and find the patience to wait for the other 6 seedlings to be ready to flower before seeing my new flower room in all it's glory, LOL. That's been the plan all along but I'm always coming with different scenarios for the grow.
> 
> I intentionally built the room the way I did so I still have the option of doing a vertical grow too. May keep one light horizontal in one half of the room and build some sort of vertical in the other half. I'd probably just do a short vertical to try it out with one 600 and if it yields significantly higher than the other side of the room, raise the ceiling height on one half and do one that's taller with both lights. It's really a matter of having a vertical design I'm happy with since it seems that access to the center is an issue of you go 360 degrees around the light with plants.


theres just so many options its incredible. i cannot wait till the day when we can all grow legally.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys, can anyone recommend a dehumidifier? 

Cheers 600 bru's

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> theres just so many options its incredible. i cannot wait till the day when we can all grow legally.


I'm legal now and I think that's made it harder for me to decide which way I'll vote tomorrow. I think the vertical will have a place in many homes if 19 passes tomorrow since people will be able to use the 25 square feet more effectively by not having a height restriction. I think some people will be getting very creative with their 25 square feet.

Consider if you set up your space in a room with a vaulted ceiling....your possibilities would multiplied ten fold.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

4 or 5' diameter vertical setup that's 10-12' high would certainly yield a lot of smoke while staying within the 25 square feet


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> 4 or 5' diameter vertical setup that's 10-12' high would certainly yield a lot of smoke while staying within the 25 square feet


It has no stipulation as to height, It could be 5x5x 2inches if they want.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

Exactly, it has no stipulation for height. That means they can't tell you if it can be 2" tall or to the ceiling of whatever space you decide to grow in. It only specifies square footage and not cubic footage


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

This is why I think people will be checking into vertical growing more if it passes. People will be wanting to make the best use of space which is scrog and/or vertical IMO


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

lets keep our fingers crossed for prop 19


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you here in CA too?

I know there a lot of people all over the US that are hoping for it to pass because it could be infuential to their local governments.


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 1, 2010)

Everyone i know pretty much is following/has heard about prop19 in cali. numerous newspaper articles lately have mentioned it. It would directly affect us up here in BC and hopefully we would take a page or two from it. im rootin for you guys get out there and vote!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

im in new jersey. we have some of the most draconian laws around.

get this, the lowest charge for possession is 50Gs or less.

i was on probation for a year for litterly having less than half a gram, of dried leaves, no even buds and i get the same penalty as someone with a little under 2 oz

edit. i wont get into how i was apprehended, but it was some dumb stupid teenage shit that i've learnt from. no regrets but still


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

My wife and I lagged on our vote by mail ballots so I'll be dropping them off at the local polling place tomorrow instead of mailing them just to be sure they get counted.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

That's harsh bro


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

Never had any MJ related run-ins with the law myself. Been popped for other stupid stuff growing up but never a controlled substance.


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 1, 2010)

off topic, but this might be useful. some people were talking about iphones and gps logging locations? i was just lookin for led's on google and a sidebar popped up with my postal code looking for local businesses it got through my IP. so i went into this google toolbar ive had forever and in tools it has an option to give provide 'websites and third parties your geolocation information'. google is gettin a little outta hand if you ask me.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

yikes. i generally trust google with my doings, but providing third parties with info IS pushing it.

about the gps info in pictures. its not a false claim, but from what i've found is if you use RIU's convenient picture uploader, the gps data is not included. thanks RIU


----------



## ataxia (Nov 1, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> im in new jersey. we have some of the most draconian laws around.
> 
> get this, the lowest charge for possession is 50Gs or less.
> 
> ...


i unfortunately went through the same bullshit in jersey .... got caught with a half gram in wildwood. In a school zone. to make matters worse there was an oz of headies broken up into eighths in the trunk ... like you said .. dumb teenage shit .. that was over ten years ago though. NJ has shitty weed laws. Hope your medical laws work to your advantage. I haven't heard any updates on it since Christie took office.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 1, 2010)

ataxia said:


> i unfortunately went through the same bullshit in jersey .... got caught with a half gram in wildwood. In a school zone. to make matters worse there was an oz of headies broken up into eighths in the trunk ... like you said .. dumb teenage shit .. that was over ten years ago though. NJ has shitty weed laws. Hope your medical laws work to your advantage. I haven't heard any updates on it since Christie took office.


yeah man, its kinda nice knowing theres others that have gone through the same shit. the shits bad but yanno what im saying. as for the medical laws here, you practically have to be on your death bed to get some.. o, and no one wants to grow it.. new jersey is butt

GO PROP 19, THE TIDE IS A CHANGING


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 2, 2010)

lol , does anybody like SNL or Macgruber? [video=youtube;ez95DZtu-_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez95DZtu-_A[/video]


lets...talk...about...weedforts


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey guys, can anyone recommend a dehumidifier?
> 
> Cheers 600 bru's
> 
> DST


 
i know of a few good one's in my local b+q, whether they sell them at your local gamma or formido is unlikely. they all do a good job just make sure it's digital!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

haha, Gamma.....not sure I have had the pleasure of Formido though, more of a praxis (just because it's close!!) Cheers bud, thanks for taking time to reply, I will ensure to get a digital one. Peace, DST


ghb said:


> i know of a few good one's in my local b+q, whether they sell them at your local gamma or formido is unlikely. they all do a good job just make sure it's digital!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

Walkies!!!

DOG1, 

And the other side of DOG1



And one of the bigger DOGs...as you can see, this is very viney like the OG pheno's. She is loverly








Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

hahaha down shep down!! looks frosty D nice, loove the dark against the white crystals


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha down shep down!! looks frosty D nice, loove the dark against the white crystals


agreeeeedd


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2010)

nice update on the dogs!!!! 
looking good DST.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

ok 600 lil help!







so as those that follow my ramblings know ive had a smell problem for a while hahah BO... 

ive had my setup like this CAN> COOLTUBE> COOLTUBE> FAN> VENT OUT. I spoke to the guy at the hydro store i shop at n he said its no where near as effective with the fan that far away from the filter thats why its not working as it should. 

so ive bought myself another 5" fan and am now wondering the best way to go about setting it up.

if you look at my CAD drawing hehe... should i put the new fan driectly behind the filter and run it in line with the other before the 2 cooltubes. 

Or run the cooltubes straight out of the tent with no filter and have a seperate line fro the new fan with the filter directly on the end and merge the two outlets to go out? 

will it cause a pressure problem running the two on the same line? anyone have any input ideas it would be much appreciated. its going to be hard enough to get the things in there as the tents full at the minute.

cheers guys


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

That's kinda how I have mine, and it's not working the best either (not sure if it's high RH though). 

Is it not possible to try and move the filter to the other side of the cool tubes, then you only need the one fan.....probably not, otherwise you wouldn't be asking or buying new fans. 

If you could move it. you can use the other to draw fresh air into the tent? 

Re the two fans on the one line, I guess as long as the strongest fan is closer to the exhaust output/vent output then you should be okay with the pressure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

not really posible to put the can at the other end ( it wont fit in the airbrick  ) fresh air in isnt really the issue the fans powerful enough to draw in from the room its the smell thats the issue. 

im going to try putting the new fan directly next to the can and keep the setup as is cos the other way ill have to cut a new hole in the tent to run the two lines. that should make the filter the most effective it can be and keep the airflow good and high. 

its all going to be a very sketchy affair anyway cos if it doesnt work well enough ill be pumping some stinky air out


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

My Super SIlver Haze is up and running...only seed not to germ has been one of the Romulan x Timewarp.....still holding out for it though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

i got a SSH on the go at the min too D looks quite indica tho sadly 

thanks for the reply man ill muddle me way through it...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok 600 lil help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put my fan right on top of the filter and push the air through my hoods and out. I had to slow down the fans as it was working too well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

what size tent do you run? 8 x 4? and how many hoods? thanks for the reply man

oh and what was happening when it was working too well? just lots of airflow or anything else?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

I have mine running exactly as you do Don but I'm sure our fans aren't rated the same since there's soo many out there. I've got another fan identical to the one I'm using but have'nt installed it yet for the same reason as yourself. I don't really need it yet though since there's pnly 4 plants that aren't that far along into flower so they're not stinky.

I was considering installing a 'Y' adapter just before my fan and mounting the other fan on the other side of the 'Y' but then, like you, I'd have to cut another hole. An 8" one too...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

I was checking out different vertical systems out there and came across this company's site:
http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/eco-system-300-plant-vertical-system-115-p.asp

Check it out, they've got some pretty cool systems. I'm not planning on buying one since they're $$$ but they're cool just the same.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

Can someone explain Prop 19 in a few simple sentences please? I hear so much about it and feel quite ignorant to it all.....oh, Rep of course, lol.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Can someone explain Prop 19 in a few simple sentences please? I hear so much about it and feel quite ignorant to it all.....oh, Rep of course, lol.


i just read this article.

theres pros and cons as with everything. i support prop 19 cause it allows the peoples voice to be heard. weather or not it works is another story. the feds are gunna be like naaah though, so we're just gunna have to say fuck you


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

I can give you my understanding of it. It doesn't mean I'm right, just the way I understand it.

The claimed basic goal is to help our states deficit by making it legal for the general public to purchase and smoke MJ and taxing the sale of it. 

It states all of the stipulations that will be placed on the sale and use of MJ which are lengthy but the ones that would apply most often are that you have to be 21 (like alcohol) and that it can't be used in public areas or establishments (unless said establishment has proper permits) and that everyone will be able to grow their own MJ in their home with a limit of 25 Sq. Ft. TOTAL space related to the grow. You have to contain every aspect of your grow to 25 Sq. Ft. or you will be in violation of the law. It doesn't superceed Prop 215 so medical patients and growers will not be affected by limitations placed on others like the 25 Sq. Ft. rule or the carry limit of 1oz. 

We (215 card holders) can currently carry 8oz and have no space limits on our grows but we do have plant count limits. We just have to be able to convince the law enforcement and judicial system, if it comes to that, that our grow is for personal consumption only.


I'll leave my personal opinions out of this post since you only asked for an explanation.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what size tent do you run? 8 x 4? and how many hoods? thanks for the reply man
> 
> oh and what was happening when it was working too well? just lots of airflow or anything else?


Its a 6x6 with 2 hoods. , It was creating a vacuum and turning the tent into a 5x5 the cold air input was dropping temps to 65-67. so i slowed down both fans and added a little heater, now it run at 72-74 with 55-60% humidity consistently. 

See for yourself.......

[video=youtube;PPpwBV6fg1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPpwBV6fg1Y[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I can give you my understanding of it. It doesn't mean I'm right, just the way I understand it.
> 
> The claimed basic goal is to help our states deficit by making it legal for the general public to purchase and smoke MJ and taxing the sale of it.
> 
> ...


i agree with this but the reason most growers incali are not liking it is cuz they will not be making as much money any more, they will still make it but not as much, cuz as you know they already have indoor factories down their growing huge amounts of weed.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i agree with this but the reason most growers incali are not liking it is cuz they will not be making as much money any more, they will still make it but not as much, cuz as you know they already have indoor factories down their growing huge amounts of weed.


IMO It adds more Regulation and More gray area, Do we really need *More Government Regulation?* I think not.......


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> IMO It adds more Regulation and More gray area, Do we really need *More Government Regulation?* I think not.......


yes in way i think. but if it passes any one over 21 wil be bale to use legaly right? instead of just patients, so that would be a lesser of a restriction. But then it is going to be just like alcohol in a way and regulated like that. and no i really dont think we need more gov. regulations. im just putting in my opinions, im not aware of what prop 19 fully is, i read alot about it but not every thing on it


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Supposedly it will aid our budget in many ways like the increased revenue from taxation, reducing the cost of running the prisons since there would be a decrease in arrests for MJ related crimes (I don't believe this one since the penalties are soo high for passing a J to a minor), etc.

What will be funny though is to see just how much it costs the state to fight all of the appeal cases that get filed for people that are currently in jail for MJ related offenses and people that want their MJ related probation lifted. There's already hundreds of appeal cases pending in my county alone. I was given that info from the attorney I spoke to regarding my niece the other day. 

She got suspended from school for 5 days and has to appear in court for her mess. My brother said that the info he was given was blown out of proportion and it wasn't nearly as bad he was told. She had a hobby knife that she was using to make single use pipes out of pens and not a serious weapon. She also didn't have anywhere near an oz on her. Some of it was split up into little amounts though so she could pack the bowls in the pipes which shows nitent to sell so she's stil going to get reamed pretty good. Stupid girl...She tried to justify it to her dad by saying she was doing it because she knew they didn't have any money. They've only been without money for a few weeks because they just moved and he had to out of pocket a boatload of cash for deposits and stuff. He's since got his deposit back from his old place and is fine.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i agree with this but the reason most growers incali are not liking it is cuz they will not be making as much money any more, they will still make it but not as much, cuz as you know they already have indoor factories down their growing huge amounts of weed.


This I'm aware of and agree with as well. The mass production will reduce the price that everyone will have to pay, even after taxes are levied. The dispensaries will be paying less to buy from them so they'll expect to pay less to everone else too. That will hurt the profits of typical, non-commercial growers.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Supposedly it will aid our budget in many ways like the increased revenue from taxation, reducing the cost of running the prisons since there would be a decrease in arrests for MJ related crimes (I don't believe this one since the penalties are soo high for passing a J to a minor), etc.
> 
> What will be funny though is to see just how much it costs the state to fight all of the appeal cases that get filed for people that are currently in jail for MJ related offenses and people that want their MJ related probation lifted. There's already hundreds of appeal cases pending in my county alone. I was given that info from the attorney I spoke to regarding my niece the other day.
> .


wow i didnt even think of this. know one should be in trouble for weed or on probation anyways for it, mabye they wont even fight it but who knows. im on probation right now if it passes i just might go down theri and see if i move if i can get it dropped mabye


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> IMO It adds more Regulation and More gray area, Do we really need *More Government Regulation?* I think not.......


I agree with this statement too.
The whole thing kind of sucks and everyone keeps saying, "we have to start somewhere" but if you stop to think about who the people are that are placing themselves in the spotlight and endorsing the prop you'll se that the vast majority of them have something to gain financially from it. From Subcool to Jorge Cervantes. You think his book sales will go up if this passes? I do. You think seed sales will go up? I do. If these people have something to gain, of course they'll endorse it. Think about it...

I'm saying I'm for it or against it, I'll keep that to myself so as not to start a debate. That's not what the 600 is here for. I'm just pointing a few things out.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> wow i didnt even think of this. know one should be in trouble for weed or on probation anyways for it, mabye they wont even fight it but who knows. im on probation right now if it passes i just might go down theri and see if i move if i can get it dropped mabye


Exactly, and you should too...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

We'll know soon enough how accurate everyone's guesses are about if it's going to pass or not, right?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 2, 2010)

It all sounds hypocritical to me after all federal law still classes weed as a schedule 1 drug, how can the government profit from taxes of a substance that they say has no medical benefit? On the other hand i wish we had the chance to vote on something like this in the UK even medical weed would be a forward step here.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

3eyes said:


> it all sounds hypocritical to me after all federal law still classes weed as a schedule 1 drug, how can the government profit from taxes of a substance that they say has no medical benefit?


ding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

That's an argument that's been made over and over again. I'm confused about it and find it hypocritical in a way too. The only thing is that it's a state governing body that will benefit and not a federal one that still considers it illegal. They are separate to a point here but not entirely.

It would also be interesting to see how long it is before the feds step in and shut down the commercial ops for federally illegal activities. They'd really be nothing more than big time dealers that have a state issued permit to manufacture and sell a substance that's considered to be a controlled one at the federal level. Not sure how that works exactly but somehow they (wegrow and other corporations) think they've got it covered.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Back to the 600


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

How do you water the plants in the back considering it looks like it's a soil grow? Isn't that a 6X6 tent?


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

Well the BBC were over in the Dam last week making a documentry about medical mj, so you never know....

To me it sounds like the way to go, even if there is more grey area, it is grey area that is moving towards the light. The government need to be involved no matter what, it's them that make the law. People growing, selling and in the business should in some respects all benefit. Big business will make big crops, but then look at alcohol, wine, etc, there are millions of producers from small holdings up to large industry, all making a living. 




3eyes said:


> It all sounds hypocritical to me after all federal law still classes weed as a schedule 1 drug, how can the government profit from taxes of a substance that they say has no medical benefit? On the other hand i wish we had the chance to vote on something like this in the UK even medical weed would be a forward step here.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> How do you water the plants in the back considering it looks like it's a soil grow? Isn't that a 6X6 tent?


Move 4 pots from the middle and use The Ghetto Watering System. Takes about 10 minutes to water all of them and i get a nice Tan on the back of my neck.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the BBC were over in the Dam last week making a documentry about medical mj, so you never know....
> 
> To me it sounds like the way to go, even if there is more grey area, it is grey area that is moving towards the light. The government need to be involved no matter what, it's them that make the law. People growing, selling and in the business should in some respects all benefit. *Big business will make big crops, but then look at alcohol, wine, etc, there are millions of producers from small holdings up to large industry, all making a living*.


Very true.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that feels the effects of the lights after being in there with the plants fo a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks wormdrive man! after all the hype i came in and went to do the switch n the frigging lights had done off, stupid daylight saving time guess im going to be late for work


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Last night I was in and out of the room for about an hour and afterward I could feel the top of my head burning a bit (bald ass M F'er). It's a little pink today. LOL.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the BBC were over in the Dam last week making a documentry about medical mj, so you never know....
> 
> To me it sounds like the way to go, even if there is more grey area, it is grey area that is moving towards the light. The government need to be involved no matter what, it's them that make the law. People growing, selling and in the business should in some respects all benefit. Big business will make big crops, but then look at alcohol, wine, etc, there are millions of producers from small holdings up to large industry, all making a living.


I thought we were making progress when we down graded to class C but then in their infinite wisdom they put it back to B, mind you when it was down graded to class C they increased the penalties for possession with intent to supply class C to the same as B, then they forced prof Nut (UK drug czar) to quit because he dared to criticise they're decision, i think attitude are changing just very slowly.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> I put my fan right on top of the filter and push the air through my hoods and out. I had to slow down the fans as it was working too well.
> View attachment 1245794


Which filter is that and what's the CFM rating of your fan? It looks like the one I have, Can 33, but can't tell for sure and would consider trying that route too if it will save me having to run another fan and cut another hole.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Which filter is that and what's the CFM rating of your fan? It looks like the one I have, Can 33, but can't tell for sure and would consider trying that route too if it will save me having to run another fan and cut another hole.


It's the 38 Special filter rated at 400cfm. The fan is a Hydrofarm 440cfm if i remember right (Freakin Stoner)


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

The 33 is rated at 200 CFM for exhaust and 400 CFM for scrubbing according to the box so I have been hesitant to hook up the other fan since it would put the CFM at 500 before figuring loss for the filter's restriciton. Right now it's one fan rated at 250 CFM pulling the air through everything just as Don has his. It cools the one light just fine but don't think it'll keep temps in check with both running. Not sure it'd be good to pull the air through the filter that fast either (500CFM).

This is theoretical CFM though figuring that if two fans rated at 250 CFM were connected in a 'Y' to a single 6" duct. I'm not sure it all adds up like that since I'm not an engineer. There might be some loss involved so it may be lower than 500.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not really posible to put the can at the other end ( it wont fit in the airbrick  ) fresh air in isnt really the issue the fans powerful enough to draw in from the room its the smell thats the issue.
> 
> im going to try putting the new fan directly next to the can and keep the setup as is cos the other way ill have to cut a new hole in the tent to run the two lines. that should make the filter the most effective it can be and keep the airflow good and high.
> 
> its all going to be a very sketchy affair anyway cos if it doesnt work well enough ill be pumping some stinky air out


Don, try this, keep your filter as is, short piece of duct from filter to fan. From fan, another short piece of duct to light and push air through your lights and out. I have read it is actually better for your fan to push air through the lights rather than have the heat from the lights pulled through your fan. The whole thing is to suck air through the filter, the lights don't care if you are pulling or pushing air through them.

DST, the dehumidifier, beside digital, I would recommend one that you can hook up a drain line to and not one where you are using an internal tank that has to be emptied and will shut the unit off if filled. I ran a short piece of tubing from mine and let it drip into a five gallon bucket, I only have to empty it every several days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

ive been doing some readin omn the whole prop 19 thing and it sounds like the feds will stomp all ve it anyway. it looks to me like theyll be introducing a lot more penalties not giving the freedom that most think it will of being able to buy pot in a store. and if will make it a fellony to grow in your house if you have kids there. how many families is that going to destroy. im not downing anyone that chooses to grow in their home with a child there ( FDD said he did it incidentally in another thread.) but voting for something that could potentially put you in jail and leave your family without the provider, i wouldnt vote for if you paid me.

just my 2 bob peeps.
re the airflow and the ratings on the fans i have no freakin clue. i dont think it can all be calculated by cfm and airflow cos the strains i have in there smell like nothing ive grown before. its well over the top. anyway ill be switching tomorrow when hopefully the rain stops and the neighbours have gone to work...

have a good evenin 600


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Don, try this, keep your filter as is, short piece of duct from filter to fan. From fan, another short piece of duct to light and push air through your lights and out. I have read it is actually better for your fan to push air through the lights rather than have the heat from the lights pulled through your fan. The whole thing is to suck air through the filter, the lights don't care if you are pulling or pushing air through them.


yeah i had considered that one. gonna be a two man job to do it and keep the plants in situ. im gonna see if my pal can come down tomorow and help iof not i might take the morning off and make my house smelly haha a dozen stinking girls in the dining room will be fun 

thanks man


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> IMO It adds more Regulation and More gray area, Do we really need *More Government Regulation?* I think not.......





mcpurple said:


> yes in way i think. but if it passes any one over 21 wil be bale to use legaly right? instead of just patients, so that would be a lesser of a restriction. But then it is going to be just like alcohol in a way and regulated like that. and no i really dont think we need more gov. regulations. im just putting in my opinions, im not aware of what prop 19 fully is, i read alot about it but not every thing on it


I have to agree with mcpurple on this one. Since I don't live in the golden state, I am hoping you folks who do will pass prop 19. Do we need more government regulation? Do we need for this country to continue it's current marijuana laws? If I have to take some government regulation in order to not get busted growing, I'll take it, it's better than the current alternative. We in the rest of the country are looking towards california to once again live up to its progressive reputation and pass prop 19, for the sake of the rest of the country.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 2, 2010)

prop 19 isnt perfect but its a huuuuge step in the right direction. 20 years ago (i wasnt even around) if you heard of prop 19 you would probably say, "yeah right my ass, not in a million years". well look at the times now. we're coming upon a boiling point; prop 19 is fuel for the fire


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks bru, will keep that in mind, great tip!!!!


Heads Up said:


> Don, try this, keep your filter as is, short piece of duct from filter to fan. From fan, another short piece of duct to light and push air through your lights and out. I have read it is actually better for your fan to push air through the lights rather than have the heat from the lights pulled through your fan. The whole thing is to suck air through the filter, the lights don't care if you are pulling or pushing air through them.
> 
> DST, the dehumidifier, beside digital, I would recommend one that you can hook up a drain line to and not one where you are using an internal tank that has to be emptied and will shut the unit off if filled. I ran a short piece of tubing from mine and let it drip into a five gallon bucket, I only have to empty it every several days.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2010)

Dez, the only thing about a Y adapter and two fans, will it create an imbalance in air flow and have negative effects? If worse came to worse for guys who use tents, is it possible to use the filter as a scrubber only? Set the filter on the floor of the tent and just run a piece of duct out of the tent to the fan which would sit outside the tent sucking air through the filter, don't even run it through your lights. Then again you would need another fan for the lights with that setup.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2010)

Just trying to help out my brothers with info I have garnered from all my reading.

All this talk of fans and filters, my new phresh filter arrived today. I'll be using it as a scrubber in my room. I'm just gonna' sit the can on the floor, sit the fan on top of the can and turn it on and let it blow right back into the room, hopefully with no aromas attached.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, the only thing about a Y adapter and two fans, will it create an imbalance in air flow and have negative effects? If worse came to worse for guys who use tents, is it possible to use the filter as a scrubber only? Set the filter on the floor of the tent and just run a piece of duct out of the tent to the fan which would sit outside the tent sucking air through the filter, don't even run it through your lights. Then again you would need another fan for the lights with that setup.


I wondered about the imbalance. There's a dude here on RIU that has 2 fans connected to 'Y' cooling a 1K cooltube and he said when he added the 2nd fan the temps dropped significantly so I think it would work fine. He's got a couple feet of duct between the 'y' and the fans though so maybe that's the key, distancing the fans from each other.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

I considered just having the 2 lights be totally separate too where I'd have one fan drawing air through the filter and pushing it through the light and out of the room. The other fan would be drawing air in from outside the room and pushing through the other light and back out of the room. I realize that one light would run cooler than the other since the air outside the room is a little cooler than inside the room but I think that would be the case if you have them in series too since the first light will heat the air before it passes over the second light making it not quite as effective.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so glad I have the space to have an actual room to grow in, I don't have to worry about heat problems, my biggest problem was venting the air from the carbon filter outside, it was sucking too much of the cool air from the room into my attic, which is why I've changed over to a six inch fan and filter from a four, to use as a scrubber. As my moms mature and start to smell, I'll take the four inch filter and fan I have in my grow room now and put it into my tent and use it as a scrubber.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2010)

Dez, you could use two Y's, one into the tent and split to the lights and the other at the other end to reduce it back down to one so the duct can go out of your tent. That way you could use one fan for your lights and the other for your filter. I am going under the presumption that the air flow through both lights would be the same that way?


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2010)

just changed my light cycle down to 12/12 in anticipation of a new years eve smoke up.

i'm running an experiment to see if i can get more weight from 4 large plants with a 2 month veg under 1 600w hps or from 13 small plants with no veg under another 600w hps. i'm taking bets now as to what will yield more.

4 big plants


greenhouse cheese


super lemon haze


blue cheese


lemon skunk


uk cheese


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, you could use two Y's, one into the tent and split to the lights and the other at the other end to reduce it back down to one so the duct can go out of your tent. That way you could use one fan for your lights and the other for your filter. I am going under the presumption that the air flow through both lights would be the same that way?


I don't actually use a tent. It's a 5'X10' room that I built in the garage but that may offer more even cooling.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2010)

ghb, a couple of questions. What size containers for the big plants? The small ones are clones, yes? If so, how old are the clones from the mother plant?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd still like to turn my cooltubes 90 degrees so the two 'Y' setup is appealing to me. I might just turn them so they run parralel to each other as opposed to being inline and then either do the two 'Y' setup or just cut 4 new holes in the ceiling and run ducting and fans to each light individually and then back out. Hook up some other fan I can find laying around to the filter and use the hole I have now to exhaust the filtered air.

It would probably be the cleanest solution since there'd be no ducting running around the room. Just two pieces coming straight down from the ceiling and then straight back up on the other side of the lights. Maybe an elbow on each side of the cooltube so the ducting can run vertical with no bends since it lengthens and shortens like an accordian (sp?) anyway. The way the exhaust is now, I could just mount the filter to the ceiling with the fan attached to it and the exhaust port with no ducting.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 2, 2010)

ghb said:


> just changed my light cycle down to 12/12 in anticipation of a new years eve smoke up.
> 
> i'm running an experiment to see if i can get more weight from 4 large plants with a 2 month veg under 1 600w hps or from 13 small plants with no veg under another 600w hps. i'm taking bets now as to what will yield more.
> 
> ...


I'm going to say the 4 large will yield more But in the event i'm wrong i may change to sog!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you using the same strain for each side?

if you are I would imagine that they would come in close to the mark with each other. I grew two clones exactly the same, same veg, same medium, same feed, I topped one, and left the other, and I got 2 plants that weighed basically the same, give or take a gram. I guess strains are quite important for the experiment. whats the hopefull outcome?



ghb said:


> just changed my light cycle down to 12/12 in anticipation of a new years eve smoke up.
> 
> i'm running an experiment to see if i can get more weight from 4 large plants with a 2 month veg under 1 600w hps or from 13 small plants with no veg under another 600w hps. i'm taking bets now as to what will yield more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 2, 2010)

I have never had heat issues in my tent, even when it was 100 degrees outside here. The big thing is to control the room temp that the tent is in, and you should be able to keep your tent around the same temperature, maybe a few degrees higher. I run my ducting as such, filter-->ducting-->cool tube---ducting out of tent--->fan. Works great, no smell or heat issues. There is a good 8 feet maybe more of ducting between the fan and filter including the cool tube, and it works just fine. I think its about having the appropriate fan for the job, my fan is a 500cfm inline, used for a 4x4x6.5 tent. I also have an oscillating fan in there of course to keep the temps and humidity down. Need to get a veg area set up, so I can reveg the biggest and best I have this time that way I can have huge colas all the way across instead of this huge variation I have with all these different strains, really kills the yield ya know..I want to do a sea of green with a bunch of clones. I think I can easily double or triple what I will yield this time if I can have buds like my violator or wembley in a nice even canopy all the way across. Granted Im not the biggest person, but the violator has a cola that is bigger than my forearm. Oh hell yeah....


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 2, 2010)

I took the sour kush top yesterday, I think I already posted about that though, I meant to put these pictures up yesterday but I forgot. I took these right after I chopped her down and trimmed her up. All the hairs were orange and the heads on the trichomes were mostly white so I took her. I will need that to smoke on in about 2 weeks anyway. The rest of the plant I left to hopefully get a bit more weight out of it. What a crap yielder, but is super frosty and stinks so fuckin good.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 2, 2010)

I know I could have trimmed it better, dont worry I will clip those little leaves off when I smoke the bud and add them to my "to be vaporized" jar. I love vaping the little sugar leaves. So much trichs its just as good as bud in the vape. Also I know I could have pushed this strain a little longer, but I also needed to make room for my coletrain and get it out of the corner it was in and into the opposite corner that gets better light. I will get more from the coletrain getting better light its last 3 weeks or so, than I would have leaving the sour in there another week. Give and take. But always for the better.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

looks real frosty


Outdoorindica said:


> I took the sour kush top yesterday, I think I already posted about that though, I meant to put these pictures up yesterday but I forgot. I took these right after I chopped her down and trimmed her up. All the hairs were orange and the heads on the trichomes were mostly white so I took her. I will need that to smoke on in about 2 weeks anyway. The rest of the plant I left to hopefully get a bit more weight out of it. What a crap yielder, but is super frosty and stinks so fuckin good.
> View attachment 1246408View attachment 1246414View attachment 1246412
> View attachment 1246415View attachment 1246410View attachment 1246407
> View attachment 1246411View attachment 1246413View attachment 1246409


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> ghb, a couple of questions. What size containers for the big plants? The small ones are clones, yes? If so, how old are the clones from the mother plant?


pot sizes for the big plants are 18ltr. the clones from the mother were planted in coco last week and i didn't have enough coco to fill the pots i had, i have since had to repot them so they now fill 8-10ltr pots.



3eyes said:


> I'm going to say the 4 large will yield more But in the event i'm wrong i may change to sog!


i had 15 clones but i took two out because i think that 13 small plants will yield roughly the same, i'm going on the results of my last grow.



DST said:


> Are you using the same strain for each side?
> 
> if you are I would imagine that they would come in close to the mark with each other. I grew two clones exactly the same, same veg, same medium, same feed, I topped one, and left the other, and I got 2 plants that weighed basically the same, give or take a gram. I guess strains are quite important for the experiment. whats the hopefull outcome?


they are four different strains compared to 13 the same so i suppose the results aren't going to directly comparable. i'm just interested to see how growing lots of small plants is compared to growing just a few big ones. in the future i will grow with whichever method i feel is easiest for me for maximum yield, gotta get a perpetual grow going (i say this as i smoke the last of my lemon skunk and regret not growing more and now as a result it will be after christmas until i can smoke my own stash again).


----------



## JACQO (Nov 2, 2010)

View attachment 1246566View attachment 1246565View attachment 1246564View attachment 1246563hey guys heres my 600w hps grow soo far just autos in pics soView attachment 1246562o far thou but let me now what you think its my 1st grow under a light done outdoor grows like lol View attachment 1246552


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I took the sour kush top yesterday, I think I already posted about that though, I meant to put these pictures up yesterday but I forgot. I took these right after I chopped her down and trimmed her up. All the hairs were orange and the heads on the trichomes were mostly white so I took her. I will need that to smoke on in about 2 weeks anyway. The rest of the plant I left to hopefully get a bit more weight out of it. What a crap yielder, but is super frosty and stinks so fuckin good.
> View attachment 1246408View attachment 1246414View attachment 1246412
> View attachment 1246415View attachment 1246410View attachment 1246407
> View attachment 1246411View attachment 1246413View attachment 1246409


Looking good outdoor ,what do reckon the yeild will be?

DsT how many pheno's you seen in them dogs? Been trying to check up through your pages but you have too many  is this right : og#18 Xsour diesel x headband (which is og x Sour diesel) so im thinking theres 3-6 different pheno's , could be wrong though as im just trying to get my head around pheno's. Which ones the keeper in your opinion? I havent smoked or grown any of them buds so i dont know what to expect, i know theres a few on here with the sour d growing whodat i think.Also how do the dogs yield? 

Has anybody used atami ATA organics or B'cuzz nutriants? Got a bunch of free bottles from my local grow shop, i know him alright so i get some deals but this was free.. believe it or not " any samples about" was all i said and... think he couldnt shift em and need the space..


the second pic is a hydro set from all the bottles, there coco & soil aswell ,i never knew they made foods for stavias (SA) and indicas (ID).
Any info on these would be helpfull

Quick peak into the tent cheese 6wks flower , had to put dimmer on input fan as tent was ballooning out perfect now ,nute burnt plants have'nt got any worse.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Nov 2, 2010)

Been real busy the last couple of weeks and have a lot of reading to catch up on in this thread. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

3eyes said:


> It all sounds hypocritical to me after all federal law still classes weed as a schedule 1 drug, how can the government profit from taxes of a substance that they say has no medical benefit? On the other hand i wish we had the chance to vote on something like this in the UK even medical weed would be a forward step here.


it is lo longer a schedule 1 it got changed to 2


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 2, 2010)

So.....any info on how the voting for Prop19 is coming along???


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, Dr Green, Im not sure how these buds on this strain hold weight, some strains keep more weight than others, due to density mostly I think, from what I have chopped now, maybe a little more than a quarter, when I chop the rest of the plant, maybe twice as much, so I might get a half ounce give or take from this plant. Not too good at all. But It needed more room, and never got the greatest light, as I always left it to the outside. I think in a different setup (one with less plants, not so crowded of a tent, you get the picture) she could have yielded an ounce or so. Like i said not too good at all. But should be some killer shit when I get to smoke her. Its a plant, that the only way I would grow it again, would be out doors. I love the dank smell and flavor, just not worth the grow due to crappy yield. So frosty, she would be a good hash plant. I dont think it will be my lowest yielder, that will be the cheese from greenhouse, this thing has such small buds, but it was covered up by most of the other plants due to its small size, so its whatever, the thing stinks like hell too, small yielders I can deal with if they are killer, will just be head stash anyway. Just something to pull out every once in a while because there isnt much of it.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Well, Dr Green, Im not sure how these buds on this strain hold weight, some strains keep more weight than others, due to density mostly I think, from what I have chopped now, maybe a little more than a quarter, when I chop the rest of the plant, maybe twice as much, so I might get a half ounce give or take from this plant. Not too good at all. But It needed more room, and never got the greatest light, as I always left it to the outside. I think in a different setup (one with less plants, not so crowded of a tent, you get the picture) she could have yielded an ounce or so. Like i said not too good at all. But should be some killer shit when I get to smoke her. Its a plant, that the only way I would grow it again, would be out doors. I love the dank smell and flavor, just not worth the grow due to crappy yield. So frosty, she would be a good hash plant. I dont think it will be my lowest yielder, that will be the cheese from greenhouse, this thing has such small buds, but it was covered up by most of the other plants due to its small size, so its whatever, the thing stinks like hell too, small yielders I can deal with if they are killer, will just be head stash anyway. Just something to pull out every once in a while because there isnt much of it.


I was getting roughly 3/4s to just over an Oz off my cheese plants in soil, thats why i started doing half hydro and half soil because the cheese low yeilds (my cutts anyway,i believe there the exdous cut).The smokes worth having it in the grow at all times , i would love to grow outdoors  just smiling at the thought but the weather is not up to it. Hows your chronic coming along?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh the chronic looks damn good, passed my expectations of it. At first I didnt think she would have a huge cola like it is supposed to have but man was I wrong. She has a nice cola and some nice side branches with fat nugs. Very frosty too, and a nice sweet smell to it. Here is a picture, not sure how old, I think from last week...


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

View attachment 1246827

Nice cola bro.. how long left?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks man, she is in her final 2 weeks. Same with most of my tent.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 2, 2010)

Good evening gentlemen. Lots of spectacular bud shots today.

After reading through some opinions on the prop 19 I have to agree with DST on this one. Look at all the micro brewers out there that have a loyal customer base. I for one would like to see the progression of the movement. Not really sure if the prop 19 is the ideal strategy. It definately driving by the money and state deficates. 

In all reality it will open up our culture to the main stream. Not a bad thing really. It will ( As Headsup said ) ease the stigma and old ideals that these geezers adhere to in the rest of the country. 

Hell id be happy just being legit medical. I cant even get that satisfaction where im located. 

Either way peeps who are close to this prop 19 should keep us posted on the outcome. I thinks its a bold move on behalf of the citizens to say fuck the goverment. I like it



Looking goooooooood Everbody... I can tell you this. If i had the choice of buying weed from from a corner store. I think id be hitting you guys up first hahaha. 

Have a good night peeps

1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> So.....any info on how the voting for Prop19 is coming along???


I haven't seen any prelim results or projected relsulte or anything. Polls close at 8 PM our time, in about 2 hours, and I've got a site up in another window waiting for the results to post.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 2, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I haven't seen any prelim results or projected relsulte or anything. Polls close at 8 PM our time, in about 2 hours, and I've got a site up in another window waiting for the results to post.


could you post that link please for the results?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

here ya go:
http://vote.sos.ca.gov/returns/ballot-measures/


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 2, 2010)

no go on prop 19


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

ya is that sire right on it saying it did not pass. that sux if it is


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I saw that too.

I have some good bud porn though since I jarred my SLH and Sour Grapes up while waiting for the results. Here's a couple pics of the awesome-o drying box I made for these two plants too. I like the idea of a cardboard drying box now since I can get the boxes for free and use this PC fan every time so I think I'll be making another when I harvest the Afgan and Raspberry Cough.

The single har pic is Sour Grapes and the pic with 3 jars is the SLH on the left and the other two are the Sour grapes. Weighed in at 35g of SLH and 54g or 55g of SG, don't remember exactly. I think it's allright considering these two almost died very early on and I didn't veg them very long so they were small.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

That fan pulls the air in through the vents on the one end, into the other box through a hole connecting the boxes near the bottom and then back out through the 4" duct on the top. It worked really good, better than I expected.

I had strings running through each of the boxes near the top and hung the braches on the strings. The SLH was soo sparse that I actually just trimmed all of the leaves and then hung the plant as a whole in one box on one string.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

oregons measure for allowing dispensaries didnt pass either fucking bull shit


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ya is that sire right on it saying it did not pass. that sux if it is


 
It's right so we'll just have to keep our hopes up for the new deal in 2012. The one that Jack Herer helped write and supported.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Oregon bro.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok 600 lil help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The two disadvantages with that set up, in my opinion, is 1) if you're using c02 it'll get immediately sucked out and 2) the in-line fan has to work extremely hard to go through carbon particles and travel a longer range of hosing and reflector hoods 




DST said:


> looks real frosty


lol agreed


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I haven't seen any prelim results or projected relsulte or anything. Polls close at 8 PM our time, in about 2 hours, and I've got a site up in another window waiting for the results to post.


Here is the what happened to Prop 19

[video=youtube;y55wvdcCJfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y55wvdcCJfk[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Seems like a real shame^^^^^^, people given the chance to vote on legalisation, and even the pot smokers can't agree to vote on it, haha....typical, humans are a bloody useless bunch of halfwits!!!

Dezracer, like the DIY drying box. Good darts!!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> DsT how many pheno's you seen in them dogs? Been trying to check up through your pages but you have too many  is this right : og#18 Xsour diesel x headband (which is og x Sour diesel) so im thinking theres 3-6 different pheno's , could be wrong though as im just trying to get my head around pheno's. Which ones the keeper in your opinion? I havent smoked or grown any of them buds so i dont know what to expect, i know theres a few on here with the sour d growing whodat i think.Also how do the dogs yield?


Missed this.

The Headband is OG Kush x EastCoastSourDiesel. The DOG is a female Headband male herm flower crossed back onto the OG Kush (not the og#18!!!) The OG Kush is from DNA's OG Kush from a few years back (no longer available) as is the Headband from DNA bag seed that I bought in the Grey Area coffeeshop. It was the first Headband to be sold in Amsterdam.

The phenos I am seeing are mainly 2. The OG, real stretchy with purpling stems and branches. Tight nugs of silvery goodness against a real dark green. The smaller stalkier version seems to have taken on the height characteristics of the Headband. Both phenos provide a heavy fuelly smoke. This rounds are mainly the OG variety for me...but I am not sad about that as I have quite a few Thelma Headbands on the go as well....(which provide a more sour flavoured DOG, with lighter green foliage, but very dark green foliage around the bud still)

Based on both the OG and Headband being average yielders, this is more of a connisuers smoke than a commerical yielder. Fimm, Top, and super crop for best results. Never tried to scrog one yet though.

Hope that helps.

DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm so jealous of all your DOG talk, i just bought some og#18 and i'm thinking this is a poor mans version of your DOG, am i right?.



check out my DOG! 



he stinks thats for sure


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't want to blow the DOGs trumpet, but I'll tell you one thing. In the Dam DNA are trying to flog OG#18 clones and no one is really interested, due to the low yield from them (a lot of people grow for money in the Dam.) DNA apparently lost their OG kush cut through a grow room bust a while back, and I have just donated one of my OG Kush cuts back to the Grey Area for them to develop and get the product back onto the market. The Headband is very rare, and now DNA(Reserva Privada - same people I think) are flogging some Sour Kush cross or something instead of Headband. The OG#18 is still a top line smoke though from what I have experienced.



ghb said:


> i'm so jealous of all your DOG talk, i just bought some og#18 and i'm thinking this is a poor mans version of your DOG, am i right?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT, nice doggy!!!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> I don't want to blow the DOGs trumpet, but I'll tell you one thing. In the Dam DNA are trying to flog OG#18 clones and no one is really interested, due to the low yield from them (a lot of people grow for money in the Dam.) DNA apparently lost their OG kush cut through a grow room bust a while back, and I have just donated one of my OG Kush cuts back to the Grey Area for them to develop and get the product back onto the market. The Headband is very rare, and now DNA(Reserva Privada - same people I think) are flogging some Sour Kush cross or something instead of Headband. The OG#18 is still a top line smoke though from what I have experienced.
> 
> 
> EDIT, nice doggy!!!!


i was under the influnce that the og #18 was a better yielder than the og kush, or was the og kush just a really low yielder to begin with?. aren't you a nice guy, donating cuttings back to the creators, i hope they gave you some kind of special honours for that.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Well they said that the 18 was the 18th plant out of hundred of OG's, etc, etc...but then I am not sure why people want the OG cut I have so much. I didn't give it to the creators, I gave it to the Grey Area, which sells a lot of DNA's weeds, but they are doing it through another grower....growing politics shmolotics. I am not really a believer in owning a strain. We are given these genetics by nature, no one else. Anyone who thinks they own a strain is a fukkin tool in my eyes. The OG Kush is also a fairly low yielder. I have got just under a couple of oz max from one of my girls in the past.



ghb said:


> i was under the influnce that the og #18 was a better yielder than the og kush, or was the og kush just a really low yielder to begin with?. aren't you a nice guy, donating cuttings back to the creators, i hope they gave you some kind of special honours for that.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd like to ask a question and I'd like to ask it here because you guys seem like nice, mature fellas who will answer kindly. I've been listening to you guys talking about Dogs now and I can't nail down what your talking about. I even checked the grow slang sticky and couldn't find it there. I don't know if it's your male plants or your working mothers, or what. So here it is...what's a dog? 

And ghb, here's me doggy. 




Thanks, D


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2010)

he likes to drool i bet!.

DOG is a strain of ganja my friend, if you go back to the previous page you will see its heritage explained.


The Headband is OG Kush x EastCoastSourDiesel. The DOG is a female Headband male herm flower crossed back onto the OG Kush (not the og#18!!!) The OG Kush is from DNA's OG Kush from a few years back (no longer available) as is the Headband from DNA bag seed that I bought in the Grey Area coffeeshop. It was the first Headband to be sold in Amsterdam


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> .... I am not really a believer in owning a strain. We are given these genetics by nature, no one else. Anyone who thinks they own a strain is a fukkin tool in my eyes.


Amen!


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

loving the dogs, heres a shot of mine when she was still really puppy puppy, ill get a more current of her later. shes like preteen pup now. o and her names sativa


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Missed this.
> 
> The Headband is OG Kush x EastCoastSourDiesel. The DOG is a female Headband male herm flower crossed back onto the OG Kush (not the og#18!!!) The OG Kush is from DNA's OG Kush from a few years back (no longer available) as is the Headband from DNA bag seed that I bought in the Grey Area coffeeshop. It was the first Headband to be sold in Amsterdam.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. its definately helped


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok 600 lil help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started a thread on advice for cooltubes , theres some good info on there when you get past the B.S, check it out - post this up-some one might have answer. 
Im no expert but nearly all were saying filter shouldnt be on cooltube line, Pull is better than pushing air and so on .. But for each thing there was someone saying the opposite..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/346523-whats-best-cool-tube.html


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I started a thread on advice for cooltubes , theres some good info on there when you get past the B.S, check it out - post this up-some one might have answer.
> Im no expert but nearly all were saying filter shouldnt be on cooltube line, Pull is better than pushing air and so on .. But for each thing there was someone saying the opposite..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/346523-whats-best-cool-tube.html




fans pull better than the push, that is a fact. 

when dealing with cool tubes however, because you are using it to cool, it is better to have the fan pushing air through the cool tubes and out of the grow room, this prevent overheating of the fan and extends the life of it. having a filter on the end of your cool tube will reduce efficiency drastically as the air being removed from the light tubes is moving slower, installing a higher rated fan and filter will remedy this. 

i am of the opinion that we don't need cool tubes here in the u.k as we are going in to winter (i could have done with one in the summer when it was 100+ in there!). i vote take off the cool tubes, get a bigger filter and double check all seals(i had a little split in the duct where the fan was sucking air out the room and it was sucking 50% filtered air and 50% unfiltered skunk air, needless to say it stank outside my house).


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2010)

this will work


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> this will workView attachment 1247576


450+ CFM fan would be ideal for that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

450  im rocking 250 

its been a stressful morning. half the girls had fallen over under their own weight. i pulled em all out repotted a couple of them and staked the pots up a bit. coco bloody everywhere..

im now running two lines one for the filter(24/7) and one for the lights on 15 on 15 off sucking ambient air from outside the tent. cant smell owt outside but its pretty windy. if i get a whiff when it dies down ill get the ozone genny on. order an 8 inch fan, the filter should be ample sized for the space the next size up is for thousands of square ft.

i have to say i would rather have one line like the pic youve drawn ghb. the ambient air also has the smell of the veg area in it which is not too bad but will be soon.

its a race against time now though as those girls are done, a couple have a few days maybe but chop day is sat!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

SO, I was checking the voting results this morning after there's been 96% of pricincts reporting and Prop 19 only failed by 7.6%. That's a pretty slim margin to lose by so I think it gives extra hope for the Jack Herer version that's being lobbied already for 2012. Don't give up hope people.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

I go filter>duct>cooltube>duct out>fan. My fan is at the very end of the line, and out side of my tent. It has about 8+ feet of ducting including the cool tube between it and the filter, no heat issues, and no smell issues. I think you should use what works best for you. Some would tell me I should have that differently, then I would reply with the question why? When it has worked without any issues at this point. Like ghb said, a higher rated fan/filter takes care of that, JimmyT was correct in saying a 450cfm+ should work. I use a 500cfm inline, so I dont have to worry about my filter slowing the air movement down, because thats not necessarily a bad thing with a fan that strong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

8 inch ordered coming tomorrow hopefully. 5 inch going straight back.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 8 inch ordered coming tomorrow hopefully. 5 inch going straight back.


thats usually how they do us.LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

haha the guy couldnt quite believe it wasnt working. should have both here tomorrow. 

i really cant fault the guys in the hydro shop theyve taken back all the stuff ive bought that wasnt up to the job.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 8 inch ordered coming tomorrow hopefully. 5 inch going straight back.


There's no problem having everything go through one "line" so long as your exhaust exceeds the amount of your intake (you know that already). The way I see it, using a 250 cfm fan will have to work extremely hard, which means it'll start making funky noises and eventually break down sooner than later. I use one fan to cool my to reflectors/bulbs and one fan to exhaust through my carbon filter. It killed me to have to purchase two but when you're using supplemental c02, there's really no other choice. I use these Soler & Palau inline fans. They're pretty bad ass IMO and not too expensive. Considerably low on sound too!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey folks, nice pics of the doggies.....makes me want to go and get one now...I really want an Alsatian but my wife wants to wait till we move (she's actually the dog lover!!!)


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

probably better to wait til you move. itll be easier to housebreak him/her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

havent had any faults with the fan so far its not made any out of the blue noises touch wood. got the ozone genny running now so its not so bad out there. itll be running as ghb's pic tomorrow. my boss is going to kil me taking a day off then leaving early next day to sort this.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

My son and I have been wanting a dog for a while now but I know we need to wait unitl some things get handled and my daughter gets a little older since she still doesn't understand about giving animals their space. She still gets all in one of my cat's faces now and then and catches 5 across the eyes when she scares the cat and she gets all crazy at my mom's place making the dogs want to play but then screams and runs when they respond. In her defense though, my mom has two boxers that are fully grown so they're about the same size as her.

I'd like to get a English Bulldog and my wife doesn't care for them is another reason we don't have one yet. She likes lots of different dogs so she never really says what she's got in mind as an ideal pet but she says she doesn't like the Bulldogs.

We'll most likely get one from an animal shelter or the pound in which case who knows what we'll get, LOL. I have soft spot for animals and one of my cats was a stray I picked while working in Long Beach about 10 years ago. A bunch of kids were chasing a group of cats around and whipping them with wire so I took the wire from them and threw it up on the roof. then when one ran and got his dad, thinking I'd be in trouble, I just told the dad what they were doing and asked who's cats they were. Kid got in trouble and I got an awesome cat with oven mitts for paws since she's a polydactyl (1 extra toe/claw on each paw). The other was one of her babies since she was pregnant.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> it is lo longer a schedule 1 it got changed to 2


Going the rite way, in the UK it dropped from B to C but in their infinite wisdom they put it back up again


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice choice DST. It reminds me of my friends new dog, a Shilo Sheppard.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

i hear ya on little ones and dogs and cats. all things in good time

great story about saving the cat. its sad what people will do. my girlfriends friend recently lost a cat due to punks beating it to death. its damn tragic!

as far as breeeds go. you will never be disappointed with a golden retriever. they may be the best breed ever! i love mine so much!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Nice choice DST. It reminds me of my friends new dog, a Shilo Sheppard.
> View attachment 1247719


that Shepard's coat is divine


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^was just about to ask you what it was wally...cute pup....lets see a recent pic!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

So I got off work early and being the "charmer" I am ,figured I would surprise(scare the shit out of) my lady by coming through the back door with flowers and saying"Honey....I'm home"..............and she isn't even here....WTF


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

That sheppard is an awesome looking pup.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2010)

That's the most recent. That was 2 months ago when she was 6 months.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

Not trying to be a dick, but it sucks when a thread gets off subject, sometimes it never recovers completely...Like The Cheese the whole Cheese and nothing but the cheese, should also say in the title, "and golf". ha ha ha. I know some of us here are also regular visitors to that thread. Dont mind me Im not a dog person, or animal person at all when it comes to "owning one", I dont believe in the free trade of living creatures (slavery). To each their own though. Maybe taking down my white russian and black jack this weekend. They both smell very sweet, and look like they should be tight buds, cant wait.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

wish I had some digital photos of my old dog. She was da betz! She tried to get in my car when I opened the door after coming home one night when I was 16. She was just a tiny puppy that looked like a Rotweiler but as she grew up she turned out to be some sort of sheppard mix or a border collie. Nobody xan say for sure since we have no idea where she came from but she had coloring and markings just exactly like a German Sheppard with thinner fur about the same length as one too but had the size and build of a Border Collie. Personality like a Border Collie for the most part.

She was a sweetie and I miss her...had her until she passed away at 16.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 3, 2010)

Outdoor-Im also not trying to be a dick, but it sucks that your posts often come off with that "jaded" feel to them. Im sure you are in alot of pain...hence the need for medical cannabis. I have a friend, who after years and years of service to our military, has multiple chronic pain issues. When i first met him he seemed like a dick, but after learing about his pain I totally understand why he is always irritable. I had the same opinion of your posting style when I first noticed you on this board. But if you are in pain I totally understand.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Nice choice DST. It reminds me of my friends new dog, a Shilo Sheppard.
> View attachment 1247719





wally nutter said:


> that Shepard's coat is divine


Agreed!!



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> So I got off work early and being the "charmer" I am ,figured I would surprise(scare the shit out of) my lady by coming through the back door with flowers and saying"Honey....I'm home"..............and she isn't even here....WTF


Pissin maself, and you are still online so no show yet....hope you got them flowers in some water bru, lmao.



Outdoorindica said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but it sucks when a thread gets off subject, sometimes it never recovers completely...Like The Cheese the whole Cheese and nothing but the cheese, should also say in the title, "and golf". ha ha ha. I know some of us here are also regular visitors to that thread. Dont mind me Im not a dog person, or animal person at all when it comes to "owning one", I dont believe in the free trade of living creatures (slavery). To each their own though. Maybe taking down my white russian and black jack this weekend. They both smell very sweet, and look like they should be tight buds, cant wait.


I think Strictly has put it well, OD, this thread is about the people on it posting what they like, and it just so happens we all have 600w or more of light to mess around and grow what we all love to talk about most...I have pics uploading in 5, chillax bru!



strictly seedleSs said:


> Outdoor-Im also not trying to be a dick, but it sucks that your posts often come off with that "jaded" feel to them. Im sure you are in alot of pain...hence the need for medical cannabis. I have a friend, who after years and years of service to our military, has multiple chronic pain issues. When i first met him he seemed like a dick, but after learing about his pain I totally understand why he is always irritable. I had the same opinion of your posting style when I first noticed you on this board. But if you are in pain I totally understand.


Like my wife at the moment you mean! hahaha...sorry wifey if you decide for some unknown reason to pop onto the thread and have a read...lmao, as if.

PEace, pics of a beautiful MJ plant coming up....oh, and its not even a DOG


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> fans pull better than the push, that is a fact.
> 
> when dealing with cool tubes however, because you are using it to cool, it is better to have the fan pushing air through the cool tubes and out of the grow room, this prevent overheating of the fan and extends the life of it. having a filter on the end of your cool tube will reduce efficiency drastically as the air being removed from the light tubes is moving slower, installing a higher rated fan and filter will remedy this.
> 
> i am of the opinion that we don't need cool tubes here in the u.k as we are going in to winter (i could have done with one in the summer when it was 100+ in there!). i vote take off the cool tubes, get a bigger filter and double check all seals(i had a little split in the duct where the fan was sucking air out the room and it was sucking 50% filtered air and 50% unfiltered skunk air, needless to say it stank outside my house).


 


Outdoorindica said:


> I go filter>duct>cooltube>duct out>fan. My fan is at the very end of the line, and out side of my tent. It has about 8+ feet of ducting including the cool tube between it and the filter, no heat issues, and no smell issues. I think you should use what works best for you. Some would tell me I should have that differently, then I would reply with the question why? When it has worked without any issues at this point. Like ghb said, a higher rated fan/filter takes care of that, JimmyT was correct in saying a 450cfm+ should work. I use a 500cfm inline, so I dont have to worry about my filter slowing the air movement down, because thats not necessarily a bad thing with a fan that strong.



kool ghb, outdoor.... When i made the thread i knew nothing about cooltubes i just bought one to see what they were about, after all the different info i came to the conclusion that every set up needs to be tweaked to suit the grower like outdoor says. I dont want it sound like i was saying which ways right or wrong cause i wasnt, i was letting you guys know what the majority was saying. I had mine both ways now , but i only recently sorted out the air intakes so i cant compare to how it was before (pushing air) but im happy with the pull temps at the mo, the only thing was my fan was heating up rapid but thats been sorted out now. 
my fans are 5" RVK125 A1 250m3/hour. thats on tube , 6" RVK150 L1 660m3/hour on filter and a 10" RVK250 L1 1020m3/hour which is whats split between 2 tents (other tents a normal light)and its on a dimmer swicth. Its not the best setup like some but it works though any helpful tips on improving will always be listen to even if not followed.
Feel free to drop any comments in the thread as subjects change very fast on here  on it might get missed.

P.s
Do you mind posting up those diagrams in the thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/346523-whats-best-cool-tube.html


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

So here is my Thelmas offspring, really happy with them, they are also looking like they are not going to be 12 weekers like Thelma was, but have retained her beautiful fat colas and gained some stickness to them. Here is one of my faves...

This is middle of week 6 12/12









Thanks for watching......

DST


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> i'm so jealous of all your DOG talk, i just bought some og#18 and i'm thinking this is a poor mans version of your DOG, am i right?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks alot like my girl... When people ask what mine is I just tell em "American Junk Yard Terrier"... HA!...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

@DST - Beautiful bro, I'd be very proud of that girl too.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2010)

hell yea that gal is looking frosty...


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> So here is my Thelmas offspring, really happy with them, they are also looking like they are not going to be 12 weekers like Thelma was, but have retained her beautiful fat colas and gained some stickness to them. Here is one of my faves...
> 
> This is middle of week 6 12/12
> 
> ...


Nice .. is this another of your creations ? whats thelma ?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

Thought of you guys last night when I saw this at WalMart. For the record, I can't stand WalMart but they're the only place nearby that has the 32oz mason jars so I had to go there if I wanted them without ordering and waiting.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Thought of you guys last night when I saw this at WalMart. For the record, I can't stand WalMart but they're the only place nearby that has the 32oz mason jars so I had to go there if I wanted them without ordering and waiting.



lololol, good ole' dean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

cracking frost on the thelma DST man. looks like a sugary treat fo sho


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

We managed to get our hands on a couple THC LoliPops when we lived in Florida....Got a bunch of hash from the White Widow and White Rhino from my last run.....So I figured I would make edibles with the trim from my latest.....how do I make the loli's???????I understand the whole mold and stick bit......but how???hash.....butter??? Can't say I've ever made hard candy before.


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah DST... she is beautiful...Good job!


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 3, 2010)

Anybody used these before? B'cuzz and ATA(organics) both by Atami..
They claim to have specific foods for sativas(sa) and indica (id) has anyone heard of this before...


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 3, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Thought of you guys last night when I saw this at WalMart. For the record, I can't stand WalMart but they're the only place nearby that has the 32oz mason jars so I had to go there if I wanted them without ordering and waiting.


lmao , this woman needs a buttervention








so no go on prop 19, that is BS


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> We managed to get our hands on a couple THC LoliPops when we lived in Florida....Got a bunch of hash from the White Widow and White Rhino from my last run.....So I figured I would make edibles with the trim from my latest.....how do I make the loli's???????I understand the whole mold and stick bit......but how???hash.....butter??? Can't say I've ever made hard candy before.


 
Here's where I got my recipe from and I've made them this way recently. Taste really good but you have to be careful to make sure the Jello/ sugar mixture get's fully liquid or they'll be a little grainy when you eat them. They still taste and work the same, just have a bit of a texture to them when dissolving in your mouth.
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/10592086


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, she does make me go all gooey...hehe.

Thelma was basically one of the original Bagseeds that I got from my first Headband bag I bought from the Grey Area. At the time it was 18euro a gram so quite pricey as a limited edition. When I grew the seeds a lot of them had herm traits which seem to go after cloning on...that was fine....but I lost the clones due to a freak fuk up. I have loads of the second generation seeds that still have a tendency to throw out nanners, but they produce dynamite gear, and finish in 8-9weeks...

However, this seed when I planted it grew two seedlings, and produced two sets of cotyledon leaves. I grew them up and an old RIU'er called, McFunk named them Thelma and Louise. However, Louise turned out to be a real Louis, and had balls all over it so I simple chopped it off and continued with Thelma. I grew and cloned her a couple of times until I went on holiday and my friend killed my clones...well I don't think it was all him but I wont go into that, lol. I manged to get some seeds from her that came from one of the other Headbands that tended to throw out nanners, and the result are these girls that I have grown from seed, this one hasn't had any nanners yet....but Headbands always seem to sneak a couple of seeds in there with each plant in the end.....



dr green dre said:


> Nice .. is this another of your creations ? whats thelma ?





Dezracer said:


> Thought of you guys last night when I saw this at WalMart. For the record, I can't stand WalMart but they're the only place nearby that has the 32oz mason jars so I had to go there if I wanted them without ordering and waiting.


EDIT, look what you have started, hahaha, this women is great, I love her enthusiasm and eagerness to block her arteries, haha


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry lad, I haven't used them but I saw them in the Dampkring grow shop....



dr green dre said:


> Anybody used these before? B'cuzz and ATA(organics) both by Atami..
> They claim to have specific foods for sativas(sa) and indica (id) has anyone heard of this before...
> 
> View attachment 1247881View attachment 1247882


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

Made some raspberry candies with regular butter to try the recipe and method and they were good but a little grainy feeling in your mouth when dissolving. Then I made some grape lollies using the same recipe/method but used cannabutter and they were kewl. Gave the link to a friend and when he made his they were grainy like my first batch but still good. He used super strong butter because 1 lollipop was like eating 1 of my cookies and they typically arent as strong as cookies and brownies and stuff.

One lollipop gives me a light buzz, just enough to take the edge off and I'll eat one more after the first kicks in usually and it puts me in a Irie place for daytime functions but no couchlock stone.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> EDIT, look what you have started, hahaha, this women is great, I love her enthusiasm and eagerness to block her arteries, haha


Sorry but when I turned around and saw her face staring at me on those pots it made me laugh so I had to share. She cracks me up too with her total disregard for health.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Here's where I got my recipe from and I've made them this way recently. Taste really good but you have to be careful to make sure the Jello/ sugar mixture get's fully liquid or they'll be a little grainy when you eat them. They still taste and work the same, just have a bit of a texture to them when dissolving in your mouth.
> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/10592086





Dezracer said:


> Made some raspberry candies with regular butter to try the recipe and method and they were good but a little grainy feeling in your mouth when dissolving. Then I made some grape lollies using the same recipe/method but used cannabutter and they were kewl. Gave the link to a friend and when he made his they were grainy like my first batch but still good. He used super strong butter because 1 lollipop was like eating 1 of my cookies and they typically arent as strong as cookies and brownies and stuff.
> 
> One lollipop gives me a light buzz, just enough to take the edge off and I'll eat one more after the first kicks in usually and it puts me in a Irie place for daytime functions but no couchlock stone.


Awesome....I thought that was you that mentioned the loli's......Thanks abunch


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

Now I just need a recipe for Cannabutter and I'm off......I think I might use buds in the mix to boost the potency of the butter....It's such a small amount(1/4cup) of butter in the recipe to use just trim.....I wanna be the candy man and make all kinds of shit.


----------



## bluelight2 (Nov 3, 2010)

i m really happy to see this picture. its really nice. keep posting more picture.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Outdoor-Im also not trying to be a dick, but it sucks that your posts often come off with that "jaded" feel to them. Im sure you are in alot of pain...hence the need for medical cannabis. I have a friend, who after years and years of service to our military, has multiple chronic pain issues. When i first met him he seemed like a dick, but after learing about his pain I totally understand why he is always irritable. I had the same opinion of your posting style when I first noticed you on this board. But if you are in pain I totally understand.


 Not sure what you mean, about the jaded thing. I speak the truth, and if that hurts, then how is that my problem? Shouldnt put yourself in that situation. Im sure that sounds ignorant, but thats the truth, so like I said, sometimes people dont like the truth and would rather have someone kiss their ass and agree with them, or just plain lie to them, but thats not me. Like DST said, people can post what they want here, so I posted that I would not like to see this thread fly way off subject just because of a strain name, thats my opinion, and according to you guys, thats what people are supposed to post. I come here, offer what info I can, comment when I see something worth commenting about, post pictures of my grow. Not sure how offering advice can sound jaded, I tend not to call someone a dumb ass and tell them they are completely wrong. Just tell them what could be done. You are going to have to tell me when I have been so negative on here, other than when someone deserves it. Because I dont know what your talking about. The only time I can remember getting somewhat ignorant with someone on here is when people were correcting me for what program I used to edit photos, not in a helpful way, but in a "why are you using adobe illustrator to edit photos anyway" smart ass kind of way. So yeah, like I said, Ill be waiting for a good example of what you mean, other than this post, since you called me out.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

Also would like to say that I appreciate the people who were able to read my opinion, either disagree or agree with it and move on, since it wasnt important, and not really worth commenting on anyway. Thank You. <---jaded


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^^^Try Adobe LightRoom


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

Im not in a lot of pain, strictly, its more like trying to stay alive, keep my weight up. Nausea and vomiting, everyday for over 5 years now. My doctor calls it cyclic vomiting syndrome, but tells me that is just a generalization and cant tell me exactly what is wrong. Not being able to work, being a single parent, with absolutely no help from the other parent, and I could go on, why Im irritable. But I dont take it out on others, that is until someone decides they are going to tell me how I should be. Even though they think they understand, it is impossible for you too unless you have the same exact health issues. You cant even imagine what your friend goes through, you just see what he deals with on the outside. I know because I have friends say they understand, and try to understand, but just cant. I cant imagine, even with all my fucked upness, what my dad goes through with his stinosis, degenerative disk disease, and RA. Its just not possible unless you have those issues yourself. Like you said strictly, thats what the medical cannabis is for. Just dont tell me Im negative, or jaded like you put it, when Im not, but easily could be. I had an opinion, you just were not grown up enough to accept it and ignore it.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^^^Try Adobe LightRoom


That would have been better than "Why did you use adobe illustrator anyway", at least that is advice. thanks


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Now I just need a recipe for Cannabutter and I'm off......I think I might use buds in the mix to boost the potency of the butter....It's such a small amount(1/4cup) of butter in the recipe to use just trim.....I wanna be the candy man and make all kinds of shit.


If you only want to make enough cannabutter for the lollies, I'd put 1 stick of butter (1/2cup) in since you'll lose some during cooking, straining, etc. and go with anywhere in the 3.5-7g range of bud depending on how strong you want them. If you're using trim, double it, at least. Then just heat it up and let it simmer on LOW for however long you feel like letting it go. I'd say minimum 4hrs if in a small pot on the stove and minimum 6hrs in a crockpot but the longer the better, supposedly.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

I just got turned onto using a program to get all the yellow funk(HPS glare) off my photos....LightRoom is the only one I've tried.....wish my camera would take those kinda shots RAW!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

The not jaded part of my comment earlier that was totally ignored for the part that was considered negative by some---> I might be taking my white russian and black jack down this weekend, cant wait. They both look like some dank, especially the Black Jack. I will post some pictures, and hopefully by then the sour kush will be dry and I will take some more pictures of that for you guys to see. Hope thats not depressing for any of you.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I just got turned onto using a program to get all the yellow funk(HPS glare) off my photos....LightRoom is the only one I've tried.....wish my camera would take those kinda shots RAW!!!


Thanks, I will give that a try, would like to be able to get rid of that yellowness in the hps pictures. I try to take some when my light goes off with my flash on, I just need a better camera, and steadier hands than my own. Hey DST, thought you were uploading some pics, where are they at man, you know Im an angry person, your going to make be freak out if I dont see them soon, I might start leaving jaded comments on how slow you are, and how depressing my life is because of my ailments. just joking, if you couldnt tell, Im going to hit a bong now, anyone want to join, I like to share....


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 3, 2010)

Hah...that's for sure!!!!Getting old.....I think I'm gonna look into a tripod!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 3, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Not sure what you mean, about the jaded thing. I speak the truth, and if that hurts, then how is that my problem? Shouldnt put yourself in that situation. Im sure that sounds ignorant, but thats the truth, so like I said, sometimes people dont like the truth and would rather have someone kiss their ass and agree with them, or just plain lie to them, but thats not me. Like DST said, people can post what they want here, so I posted that I would not like to see this thread fly way off subject just because of a strain name, thats my opinion, and according to you guys, thats what people are supposed to post. I come here, offer what info I can, comment when I see something worth commenting about, post pictures of my grow. Not sure how offering advice can sound jaded, I tend not to call someone a dumb ass and tell them they are completely wrong. Just tell them what could be done. You are going to have to tell me when I have been so negative on here, other than when someone deserves it. Because I dont know what your talking about. The only time I can remember getting somewhat ignorant with someone on here is when people were correcting me for what program I used to edit photos, not in a helpful way, but in a "why are you using adobe illustrator to edit photos anyway" smart ass kind of way. So yeah, like I said, Ill be waiting for a good example of what you mean, other than this post, since you called me out.


i agree because you can only talk so much about 600 watt lights. i was like, has this guy through this thread. its full of people talking about everything . his comment really didnt faze me, its just that i didnt like the way it was implied that the reason for your comment is because of your condition. i didnt like that at all. not that that means anything, i just didnt get that you were jaded, or "In Pain", or just a grumpy MF'er. i just took it as someone's comment, and opinion, and/or advice. but anywho, you be cool. just my two cents.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 3, 2010)

wow...didnt know "jaded" had such an effect when used to describe a vibe you throw out. never said ignorant...you must have a different opinion of the term jaded.

*jaded* [&#712;d&#658;e&#618;d&#618;d] 
_adj_ *1.* exhausted or dissipated


If you dont want people to talk about other things then growing weed, or even start a new topic that you might not be intersted in, then start another thread. I get that its your opinion, but you have got to be kidding if you think people will stop talking about other common interests besides weed. Tried to be cool about what i was saying...but if you have to start you post off with "not trying to be a dick but...." you will probably be taken as a dick be some. Its an open board and thats just my opinion.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok its been 8 long months of hard work and commitment  My unit is 99.9% finished, as previously stated I have 3 ballasts, a 250, 400, and the magic number  a *"600"*  I am doing a documented grow with each of the ballasts.. starting with the 250   lol  I am just doing the 250W for fun I have a Jack Herer in the left DWC pot and just some normal tomatoes (actual tomatoes) in the right one. 







I hope you like my finished item I may add things to it but for now its good to go and my list of stuff to do/get is short 

Here's a LINK to my thread  : https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html There's loads of info pic's ....and pages .. comments/questions & surgestion's welcome - STELTHY


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

240 pages without beef, come on lighten up fellas this is the 600 club after all, smoke one. im going to...

sup stelthy man you build that cab yourself?


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 240 pages without beef, come on lighten up fellas this is the 600 club after all, smoke one. im going to...
> 
> sup stelthy man you build that cab yourself?


so well spoken..........


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

OD, you asked where my pics where....you were to busy posting to look behind you.....you have your opinion, strictly his, like Donny said..moving swiftly on


DST said:


> So here is my Thelmas offspring, really happy with them, they are also looking like they are not going to be 12 weekers like Thelma was, but have retained her beautiful fat colas and gained some stickness to them. Here is one of my faves...
> 
> This is middle of week 6 12/12
> 
> ...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

Strictly-your right, I think I mistook the meaning of jaded. Im not too big to admit that.
Don-your right, I apologize for the negative vibes I have brought here today.
Everyone-its amazing what a few bong hits of some good medicine can do for someone whole out look on everything.
I am angry right now though, found out about a half hour ago my dads doctor cut him off of his pain meds because he had a small amount of thc in his system. The damn feds passed a law recently where patients who take pills such as percocets have to have their pills counted and take a piss test, total bs. He needs that shit, fucking evil is what that is.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

glad everythings straightened out.

thats extreme bullshit that he was cut off from his meds like that!

on a lighter note, my friend has captured a praying mantis. he said i can have it. we'll see how he likes my place


----------



## stelthy (Nov 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 240 pages without beef, come on lighten up fellas this is the 600 club after all, smoke one. im going to...
> 
> sup stelthy man you build that cab yourself?


Yeah dude .. it's been a project ..well more of a hobby  - STELTHY


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE 


Hah...that's for sure!!!!Getting old.....I think I'm gonna look into a tripod!​ 

Tripod is essential when taking good still pics. 30 to 50 bucks and your laughing. The other trick is to shut your fans off. If your into customs settings and you want to get rid of the orange try this. Set ISO to 100 (no more than 200) unless your feeling experimental. Set aperture to at least 16. Set shutter speed to say 1/200. Take a shot. If it's too dark try 1/100 and work up and down with that. If you like you can try upping your aperture to 18 and on. Try with flash and without. I think you'll see the orange go away. Oh and leave your white balance on auto. Here's a shot taken at ISO 100, f22 aperture, 1/100th shutter speed with a flash.

Using a tripod and using a few seconds of timer to give the camera time to settle down is definitely the better way though.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Good looking stelthy, I remember the first post re your cab, good on ya for sticking with it. Looks very nice. Hope all the experiments work out and please share?


stelthy said:


> Yeah dude .. it's been a project ..well more of a hobby  - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

That is one pretty looking gal, and also a very good pic!


duchieman said:


> Tripod is essential when taking good still pics. 30 to 50 bucks and your laughing. The other trick is to shut your fans off. If your into customs settings and you want to get rid of the orange try this. Set ISO to 100 (no more than 200) unless your feeling experimental. Set aperture to at least 16. Set shutter speed to say 1/200. Take a shot. If it's too dark try 1/100 and work up and down with that. If you like you can try upping your aperture to 18 and on. Try with flash and without. I think you'll see the orange go away. Oh and leave your white balance on auto. Here's a shot taken at ISO 100, f22 aperture, 1/100th shutter speed with a flash.
> View attachment 1248147
> Using a tripod and using a few seconds of timer to give the camera time to settle down is definitely the better way though.


About an oz of hash I made over the last couple of days....powder is from my bud rot bud...


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2010)

duchieman said:


> ENDLSCYCLE
> 
> 
> Hah...that's for sure!!!!Getting old.....I think I'm gonna look into a tripod!​
> ...


nice info on the pic takeing,i like to use the timer when i take pics it dose help.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

was browsing ebay and saw this..http://cgi.ebay.com/Grow-Light-Ballast-Splitter-1000w-into-dual-600w-/150511340934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230b2ccd86 anyone seen one used or used one theirself?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

you trying to convert us to the 1000w club, lol. Maybe Jigfresh would be interested in one of them since he secretly rocks a 1000watter!!! We love you though Jig man!!!



Outdoorindica said:


> was browsing ebay and saw this..http://cgi.ebay.com/Grow-Light-Ballast-Splitter-1000w-into-dual-600w-/150511340934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230b2ccd86 anyone seen one used or used one theirself?


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2010)

dame i need to make me some hash..............


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> you trying to convert us to the 1000w club, lol. Maybe Jigfresh would be interested in one of them since he secretly rocks a 1000watter!!! We love you though Jig man!!!


 No the opposite, that converts 1000 watters to two 600 watters, supposedly. You use a single 1000w ballast, to power 2 600 hps bulbs. like I said, supposedly.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh no Paula Deen is baaaaaack!!!!!!!! LOL! Sorry I have like 5 pages (the big ass pages with like 40 comments on each page) to read and think i'll just cheat and skip to the end... don't kick me out the 6 DST!  btw your buds are looking scrumptious! 

Stealthy I knew it was you before I saw who posted the pic  yeh I'm a stalker lurking in the shadows of allot of grows here lol. Your cab is very nice and it stands out from the rest for sure, hope you become a regular on the 600  I highly recommend reading through this guys thread if you have the time  

Ok and now for some of my pics... I took these last night and will chop very very soon. I have to water today but before I do I'm gonna take a look at the trichs because before harvest I like to dehydrate the root zone and keep the plants in darkness.

Seriously shitty pics but my cam was low on batteries


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Guess we need a volunteer with a 1000w ballast to test it, 1BMM, have you not got one? I wonder if they are available in European fittings. And do you think it would be more economical then...sorry, but smashed at the minute so in my mind I always thought 2 600's were more efficient that a 1000w...but that doesn't actually sound right...aaagggh, all confussed now.


Outdoorindica said:


> No the opposite, that converts 1000 watters to two 600 watters, supposedly. You use a single 1000w ballast, to power 2 600 hps bulbs. like I said, supposedly.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

pic looks incredible whodat


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

this one, and pic 2 and 3, not sure about pic 1 though.....lol


whodatnation said:


> Oh no Paula Deen is baaaaaack!!!!!!!!View attachment 1248192 LOL! Sorry I have like 5 pages (the big ass pages with like 40 comments on each page) to read and think i'll just cheat and skip to the end... don't kick me out the 6 DST!  btw your buds are looking scrumptious!
> 
> Stealthy I knew it was you before I saw who posted the pic  yeh I'm a stalker lurking in the shadows of allot of grows here lol. Your cab is very nice and it stands out from the rest for sure, hope you become a regular on the 600  I highly recommend reading through this guys thread if you have the time
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Im not in a lot of pain, strictly, its more like trying to stay alive, keep my weight up. Nausea and vomiting, everyday for over 5 years now. My doctor calls it cyclic vomiting syndrome, but tells me that is just a generalization and cant tell me exactly what is wrong. Not being able to work, being a single parent, with absolutely no help from the other parent, and I could go on, why Im irritable. But I dont take it out on others, that is until someone decides they are going to tell me how I should be. Even though they think they understand, it is impossible for you too unless you have the same exact health issues. You cant even imagine what your friend goes through, you just see what he deals with on the outside. I know because I have friends say they understand, and try to understand, but just cant. I cant imagine, even with all my fucked upness, what my dad goes through with his stinosis, degenerative disk disease, and RA. Its just not possible unless you have those issues yourself. Like you said strictly, thats what the medical cannabis is for. Just dont tell me Im negative, or jaded like you put it, when Im not, but easily could be. I had an opinion, you just were not grown up enough to accept it and ignore it.





Outdoorindica said:


> That would have been better than "Why did you use adobe illustrator anyway", at least that is advice. thanks


If I may interject into this little session we seem to be having. I for one do my very, very best to be as diplomatic as possible when visiting the six hundred club. The feeling of the six hundred was so different than so many of the other threads on RIU, it wasn't a competition of any sort, it was a feeling of sharing our love of our hobby and in particular six hundred watt lights to brighten those long winter nights. It's still the same but with a few distractions here and there and a few feelings being a bit twisted here and there. "And this too shall pass".

Outdoor, I have to side with you in this matter, it's why I wrote what I did in response to wally. His comments were not appropriate and your response was the only time in all of your posts I could detect anything negative. I have no idea what you deal with on a daily basis, but I do know it doesn't sound good to me. After my divorce, I could explode at any second for any reason, so taking how I felt at the time and how you sound, I think you handle yourself well on here.

I would rather not see this devolve into name calling and verbal insults and assaults. I do not agree with everything everyone writes. Some things I don't comment on, others that I know to be wrong, I try to share the knowledge I have in a suggestive way, I'm no expert about anything, I just know a little about a lot of things. Like you outdoor, I don't like being told by anyone that I'm doing something wrong in an insulting manner. If I'm doing something wrong, tell me, share with me in a positive way how to do it correctly. I'm all for learning something new.

Let's all try to be aware of what we say to one another. As we all know, translation is lacking over the internet. You can't get my tone of voice or my facial expressions, to much stuff is lost in translation from the writer to the reader.

Amen. That concludes today's sermon.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2010)

lololollolol thanks D


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2010)

duchieman, how do you change the f settings? I get the rest of what you are saying and thank you for the detailed info about settings, can't wait to try it out around seven thirty tonight.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks HeadsUp, I didn't even think poor wally had anything to do with it....anyway, we know what you mean, and all in all I think the initial post was taken slightly in the wrong way and that happens and everyone is cool as a......600 in a cool tube....or perhaps a bit cooler than that. Ah fuk it, I'm having another bong with some hash and some kush....yippeee



Heads Up said:


> If I may interject into this little session we seem to be having. I for one do my very, very best to be as diplomatic as possible when visiting the six hundred club. The feeling of the six hundred was so different than so many of the other threads on RIU, it wasn't a competition of any sort, it was a feeling of sharing our love of our hobby and in particular six hundred watt lights to brighten those long winter nights. It's still the same but with a few distractions here and there and a few feelings being a bit twisted here and there. "And this too shall pass".
> 
> Outdoor, I have to side with you in this matter, it's why I wrote what I did in response to wally. His comments were not appropriate and your response was the only time in all of your posts I could detect anything negative. I have no idea what you deal with on a daily basis, but I do know it doesn't sound good to me. After my divorce, I could explode at any second for any reason, so taking how I felt at the time and how you sound, I think you handle yourself well on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Before i take this bong...check this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11684854 a 10 year old girl gives birth!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry HU religion is one of the only things not discussed on the 600  jk jk jk It does suck how easlly simple comments cant be totally misunderstood because we aren't speaking face2face...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Amen. That concludes today's sermon.


...then I'll pass the collection plates and we'll have a closing hymn and get back to the 600.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2010)

cof, I second the emotion, I mean motion. I think we should all take a bong hit, or whatever means you use to partake of the ganja.

DST, So are thelma and your headband from the same bagseeds? Am I getting that correctly? Secondly, how do you make your hashish, it looks awesome, wish I could get a whiff of it.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Before i take this bong...check this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11684854 a 10 year old girl gives birth!!!


My wife told me about this last night, I think it was last night anyway....shocking!


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2010)

big bong hit..............lil og#18-lil headband-and some ny purple diesel
stright to the face..................church!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Before i take this bong...check this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11684854 a 10 year old girl gives birth!!!





Dezracer said:


> My wife told me about this last night, I think it was last night anyway....shocking!


Shocking? Really? I guess I'm just getting old and not much shocks me anymore. My grandmother was married at fifteen in the us of a. I think it is only shocking because culturally we are not used to ten year olds giving birth. It's no more shocking than a mother and her eleven year old daughter walking ten miles to get water and then carry said water back ten miles to the village. What good would all our knowledge do us if we woke up in the amazon jungle? I think the people who lived there would look at us and be shocked.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2010)

Genuity, is that the og18? If so, how is it? I have several clones that have survived my first real cloning attempt. I'm not too concerned with yield, I'm much more interested in quality.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2010)

I apologize if I seem like I was harping on the vibe issue. I read every post by everyone and sometimes when I reply, it seems I'm rather late on the issue. It's because I don't read all the posts and then go back and respond to each I feel like responding to, so like today, by the time I responded it seems we all kissed and made up, my bad. Sorry guys.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> duchieman, how do you change the f settings? I get the rest of what you are saying and thank you for the detailed info about settings, can't wait to try it out around seven thirty tonight.


What kind of camera Heads up? Make and model. Not sure if you can control that if it's a basic digital camera but that's ok because increasing your shutter speed will compensate for that adjustment. The two settings (shutter speed and fstop) kind of work hand in hand, that is to say if you increase one setting by 1 jump and decrease the other by 1 jump you end up with the same result you started with. So, if you can't control 1 then control the other. I hope that helps. If you got that make and model I can help a bit more maybe. I'm no pro, just an enthusiast.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Shocking? Really? I guess I'm just getting old and not much shocks me anymore. My grandmother was married at fifteen in the us of a. I think it is only shocking because culturally we are not used to ten year olds giving birth. It's no more shocking than a mother and her eleven year old daughter walking ten miles to get water and then carry said water back ten miles to the village. What good would all our knowledge do us if we woke up in the amazon jungle? I think the people who lived there would look at us and be shocked.


 
Good point.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

meet my new friend

im pretty sure she's a she

[video=youtube;SLWhGbYoEIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLWhGbYoEIM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2010)

She's beautiful ! Looked like she was eating something already, but be sure to give her some food if there are no bugs in your growing area.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> She's beautiful ! Looked like she was eating something already, but be sure to give her some food if there are no bugs in your growing area.


she really likes to keep her feet clean. i cant wait to find something of substance. i dont have any infestations but if i do im ready

CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE THIRD KIND!

[video=youtube;bpi9sWwzTIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpi9sWwzTIs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL I hope this doesn't happen to you wally  
[video=youtube;EhXKpMZslVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhXKpMZslVk[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

lol, kai's pretty docile. she would never , o yeah i named her


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> That is one pretty looking gal, and also a very good pic!


Thanks DST. She is a reveg of a cutting I took, 3 weeks into flower, from my first grow. That one I did what a lot of newbies do and jumped the gun on her. This one started out a little ratty looking, kinda like Cinderella before the Fairy God Mother. Now she's a fine ripe lady. I'm just waiting for some seeds to show up and I'm ready to step it up. 600's just a little under worked right now. 

D


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry about the bombardment of videos

but heres Tiva and Kai

tiva's pretty amber so shes a little couchlocked xD lolollol

[video=youtube;emY4fdC4UpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emY4fdC4UpQ[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 1248187


that is totall kill. awesome shot hope you dont mind, i saved it to look at later.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2010)

Just keep your hands to your self!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2010)

There is a television show on the History Channal _Marijuana, A Chronic History_ That just showed _The Gray Area _in A-dam.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There is a television show on the History Channal _Marijuana, A Chronic History_ That just showed _The Gray Area _in A-dam.
> 
> 
> cof


thats your area or was?

did you know there are over 2000 species of praying mantis!?

this one can kill a mouse
[video=youtube;4enilF4pEko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4enilF4pEko&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There is a television show on the History Channal _Marijuana, A Chronic History_ That just showed _The Gray Area _in A-dam.
> 
> 
> cof


I watched a show yesterday that was basically about the dude that founded Green House Seeds, his seedbank business and his coffe shops. It was very interesting but for some reason I can't remember his name. I'm sure you guys know, I know it but cant think of it for some reason right now.

They showed footage from when they travel around the world searching for certain strains and stuff.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There is a television show on the History Channal _Marijuana, A Chronic History_ That just showed _The Gray Area _in A-dam.
> 
> 
> cof


i watching it right now,its good watch.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, is that the og18? If so, how is it? I have several clones that have survived my first real cloning attempt. I'm not too concerned with yield, I'm much more interested in quality.


its the og#18 x skunk,the yield is great.
veg'd for 5 weeks in a 3 gal pot,flower'd for 63-65 days and got 5 3/4oz dry.
then i did a clone in a 5 gal pot veg'd for 6 weeks flower'd for 70 days and got 8 1/4oz dry.
the quality of the product after a 3 week cure is just so dame sour,no skunk smell or that deep musk taste
it likes to go yellow befor all the other gals,i just let her do her!!!!
real nice "face high",nice bong rip,whole face go's num.......i love it..


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2010)

Slow tonight with the bud porn, lets "pic"k it up a lil XD


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 4, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Slow tonight with the bud porn, lets "pic"k it up a lil XD


Chunks of Fun!!  What strain was this?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

AK 47 Day 56 12/12


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 4, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> AK 47 Day 56 12/12


Oh damn that is right on the money. Nice Job.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice fucking pics whodat. Amazing bru!

That's a crazy contraption, the 1000 > 2 - 600 splitter. May have to check that shit out. I think I'll do a run with the 1000w bulb I got now, then use the proceeds from the harvest to invest in the splitter and 2, 600w bulbs. I ain't got any of them. Talk about a tower of power, having 2 600's covering my little vert setup.

Nice find... whoever found that, lol. Outdoor wasn't that you. I'm too lazy to go back and check. No matter, thanks for the hookup.

Bummer us californians couldn't get our shit together and legalize MJ this time round. Guess it will have to wait a couple years.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> DST, So are thelma and your headband from the same bagseeds? Am I getting that correctly? Secondly, how do you make your hashish, it looks awesome, wish I could get a whiff of it.


Correct. Although the stock of seeds I have are all second generation now. Thelma was the last of the bagseed from a couple of years back....so effectively yes, just slightly different phenos.

I make my hash with bubble bags, I use the work bag and the 20 micron bag because I am lazy and cannot be arsed using 5 bags. I know you get a bit of crap in the last bag but it does the job for me.



Dezracer said:


> My wife told me about this last night, I think it was last night anyway....shocking!





Heads Up said:


> Shocking? Really? I guess I'm just getting old and not much shocks me anymore. My grandmother was married at fifteen in the us of a. I think it is only shocking because culturally we are not used to ten year olds giving birth. It's no more shocking than a mother and her eleven year old daughter walking ten miles to get water and then carry said water back ten miles to the village. What good would all our knowledge do us if we woke up in the amazon jungle? I think the people who lived there would look at us and be shocked.


Like you say HeadsUp, all part of how people see things. Go back a few years and no one would have said anything about it....and god help the Amazonians who found us in their neighbourhood...



wally nutter said:


> sorry about the bombardment of videos
> 
> but heres Tiva and Kai
> 
> ...


Lovely doggie, thanks for introducing us to her, Wally. She looks like she's is thinking, "Ok Wally Nutter, do yer thing, I am just gonna lie down hear and let it happen cause I can, haha"



wally nutter said:


> thats your area or was?
> 
> did you know there are over 2000 species of praying mantis!?


The Grey Area is a coffeeshop in Amsterdam.



Dezracer said:


> I watched a show yesterday that was basically about the dude that founded Green House Seeds, his seedbank business and his coffe shops. It was very interesting but for some reason I can't remember his name. I'm sure you guys know, I know it but cant think of it for some reason right now.
> 
> They showed footage from when they travel around the world searching for certain strains and stuff.


Arjan and the Stain (I mean Strain) Hunters....he gets a lot of jip from people but then people always hate on others who are more successful....I suppose it depens on how they get successful....



genuity said:


> its the og#18 x skunk,the yield is great.
> veg'd for 5 weeks in a 3 gal pot,flower'd for 63-65 days and got 5 3/4oz dry.
> then i did a clone in a 5 gal pot veg'd for 6 weeks flower'd for 70 days and got 8 1/4oz dry.
> the quality of the product after a 3 week cure is just so dame sour,no skunk smell or that deep musk taste
> ...


So the Skunk must be giving it a bit of yielding power Genuity. Sounds like it has retained most of the OG#18 characteristics in the smoke side of things...



whodatnation said:


> Slow tonight with the bud porn, lets "pic"k it up a lil XD


Why with these pics you are spoiling us Whodat!! The AK genetics are of seriously donkey dick growing proportions, my NY47 also grew big long colas. Lovely mate!!!



jigfresh said:


> Nice fucking pics whodat. Amazing bru!
> 
> That's a crazy contraption, the 1000 > 2 - 600 splitter. May have to check that shit out. I think I'll do a run with the 1000w bulb I got now, then use the proceeds from the harvest to invest in the splitter and 2, 600w bulbs. I ain't got any of them. Talk about a tower of power, having 2 600's covering my little vert setup.
> 
> ...


Ah it's a shame that peole (even pot smokers) cannot accept change. Hopefully like Dez said, the close call will lead to future votes on possibly better constructed papers. And I still cannot see why bring in the Prop would have meant the DEA busting more people...why would they bother...

Anyways, peace to all, water and fee time at the zoo.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks D  I thought I might add that these plants had no veg time 

First 3 are Sour D the next 1 is ?purp? the rest are AK but the last is Durban.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

Durban sample-







View attachment 1249445


----------



## Serapis (Nov 4, 2010)

Just thought I'd drop in this thread and say hello. I've been burning a 600 watter for 4 days now in my new Jardin. I'll have to share some pics....


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Just thought I'd drop in this thread and say hello. I've been burning a 600 watter for 4 days now in my new Jardin. I'll have to share some pics....


show us what your 600w is doing please sir


----------



## Serapis (Nov 4, 2010)

ghb said:


> show us what your 600w is doing please sir


Absolutely, they went to sleep 3 hours ago, so in about 10 hours, I'll put a couple up. They are in flowering for about 6 weeks now, Bubblelicious in 3 gal square pots, topped, several colas per plant. Here is my Jardin before the votex got here....

The reflector cans you see in upper right and left are green party bulbs connected to a single toggle switch for working with plants during lights out.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

looking forward to seeing them Serapis. Have you got your pics set to friends only? I can only see the red cross box......

peace, DST



Serapis said:


> Absolutely, they went to sleep 3 hours ago, so in about 10 hours, I'll put a couple up. They are in flowering for about 6 weeks now, Bubblelicious in 3 gal square pots, topped, several colas per plant. Here is my Jardin before the votex got here....
> 
> The reflector cans you see in upper right and left are green party bulbs connected to a single toggle switch for working with plants during lights out.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

I cant see the pic either?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh damn that is right on the money. Nice Job.





JimmyT said:


> Chunks of Fun!!  What strain was this?





jigfresh said:


> Nice fucking pics whodat. Amazing bru!


Hey thanks for the kind words folks  my ladies love you to...


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> lol, kai's pretty docile. she would never , o yeah i named her


one of my hommies has a 8 month old baby boy called kai lol. Always thought it wa sa bit of a metro name lmao


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> one of my hommies has a 8 month old baby boy called kai lol. Always thought it wa sa bit of a metro name lmao


he isn't sleeping on your couch at the minute is he?


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

I wouldnt of thought but u never know lol, littel green fuker that he is lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

Those two shows about weed are different shows. The one with arjan and franco looking for malawi gold seeds is Drugs inc., the other is marijuana a chronic problem.

The only chronic problem I see with weed, it's illegal and so is the prohibition surrounding it.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

Whodat, does the ak stink the way they say it does?

So I have my new fan and filter going, I'm using it as a scrubber. The filter is sitting on the floor and the fan sitting on top of the filter just blowing straight up. So far, no smell at all. If anything, I can smell the newness of the fan. Home from work today due to the lousy weather and schedule changes. Saturday is going to be chopping day for my og18 x skunk clone, maybe sunday. I watered her yesterday lightly, she is in lights out now and tonight before the lights come back on I'll take her out of the room and put her in my closet with a brown paper bag over her until chopping day. I'm going to try to trim this plant whole so you guys can see just how strange it looks. It's like ten inches high with two huge round nugs and a couple of smaller nugs. It's really just a big bud with a few leaves. Sixteen of the nineteen cuttings I took from the headband x cali-o and 'the og18' have survived and starting putting out new growth. I'm going to veg them for about two weeks and then into the flower room they will go. It looks like the weather is finally going to start to cool off for good this summer. Today a high of eighty and windy and rainy. Tomorrow, a high of seventy and a low of fifty five. Saturday, a high of sixty five and a low of forty five...yippee aye yay! I can finally turn off my air conditioners.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

and whodat steals the show!!! woah those are some colas man! serious are one of my all time favourite breeders. reminds me i need to check if theyve released the new strain yet '6' sativa fast finisher.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

Speaking of lemon skunk, I have one seed so far and this bean is the second generation from the original bean. I have the first generation from the original seed in jars curing and it's better than the original mother. I'm not sure how this plant produced seeds. It was either pollinated from my stinky, pissy, armpit plant or it just produced some beans on it's own. Either way, it should be interesting to continue the line and see if the next generation is going to be even better since the growing conditions will be the same I figure the seed will start to become acclimated to my particular conditions.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 4, 2010)

Whodat-nice colas man, those are some monster ak buds, I have 3 ak crosses going right now, chronic, white russian, and wembley, and I see from your plants that they get their structure from the ak. very nice. thanks for the share.
Endcycle-I believe it was you who told me about adobe light room, I got it and its a great program, thanks.
DG&T-I agree about serious seeds, they are one of my favorites as well, I wish they would put out something new, but they seem to be happy with what they have, and Im sure its a lot of work keeping those great strains up to par consistently to put out great seeds.
The 600-I want to share these photos again of my sour kush, I have used adobe lightroom to edit them so that more of their natural color shows, and not the yellow from these bulbs that light my house. It worked pretty damn good, the first one I could have done better on, but for the most part they look way better the the originals.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 4, 2010)

So i got my Zorb today i like it i wish it zoomed in just a bit closer but it works heres some shot of some leaves i clipped

Blueberry Dwarf:









A Few Hair i accidently cut are on that one
Road Runner:










How are they looking??? I thought my BB was done but maby not?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

looks like some good funk there outdoor fella! yeah the new strain has been coming in a couple of weeks for months now  i really fancied it aswell 8 week sativa

just hot them an email to see whats up.

looks cloudy in places hotsauce man, you could take it no probs


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 4, 2010)

They are looking almost done, not quite yet, but thats also my person preferences speaking, if you want cloudy heads they are ready, if you want them to get a more solid white, and maybe some ambers give them more time. Glad you got that zorb and shared your experience, I was looking at one of those yesterday myself. I either want to get that or one of the other usb scopes aqualabtechnologies has. I might get the one that does 20-200x mag, its $97 I think. I would say the zorb works pretty well though, pictures are much more clear than I thought it would produce.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 4, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> They are looking almost done, not quite yet, but thats also my person preferences speaking, if you want cloudy heads they are ready, if you want them to get a more solid white, and maybe some ambers give them more time. Glad you got that zorb and shared your experience, I was looking at one of those yesterday myself. I either want to get that or one of the other usb scopes aqualabtechnologies has. I might get the one that does 20-200x mag, its $97 I think. I would say the zorb works pretty well though, pictures are much more clear than I thought it would produce.


Yeah i am going to take some Bud shots in a little. Its a bit harder to take buds shots but i am still satisfied. How much longer do you think im thinking a week maby 2 i just started flushing 5 days ago. The road runner looks cloudy as well i am gonna pull out the 420 scope and do some closer inspection ill get back to you on that. Also heres some bud shots from a few days ago and some from today





BB Dwarf:









Road Runner:













Purple Urkle:


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 4, 2010)

In my opinion all of those plants in the pictures you just showed have a good 2-3 weeks left. Maybe less for the auto, they finish up faster. They look good though, wish I had some purple erkel. Living on the east coast, kinda hard to obtain a clone only strain.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 4, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> In my opinion all of those plants in the pictures you just showed have a good 2-3 weeks left. Maybe less for the auto, they finish up faster. They look good though, wish I had some purple erkel. Living on the east coast, kinda hard to obtain a clone only strain.


 Clone only my ass inless i has a Purple Urkle mix of some sort lol. This is a bag seed i got from a main Cola of Purple Urkle i bought from my Caregivers. Maby i have some purple urkle mix of some sort


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 4, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Clone only my ass inless i has a Purple Urkle mix of some sort lol. This is a bag seed i got from a main Cola of Purple Urkle i bought from my Caregivers. Maby i have some purple urkle mix of some sort


 Yeah, either it was a hermie, or your girl got pollinated by something else. Might be some kind of mix, looks like she will have some fat buds when she is finished.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

the urkle hairs look like maggots kinda, so fat man. nice


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice nugs outdoor, how long are you goin to leave them to cure, or are you enjoying already?

HS, I see a couple of v small amber heads in the BB, but another week or so at least I would say.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

For anyone who wants to make some Cupcakes, check this little lot of recipes out, of course I am sure you could substitue you know what, for some you know what (scared to mention it incase that weird women pops her head up again, lmao)

http://mingmakescupcakes.yolasite.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

firefox wont open that link ??


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> firefox wont open that link ??


just stick with paula deen!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

haha okey dokey


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 4, 2010)

ahhhhhhhh, i love waking up to such amazing bud pr0n!! gracias!

i CANNOT wait to share babes with yall!!


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 4, 2010)

Good morning all. Man some nice bud porn going on in here this morning. Here are a few shots of my G-13 and Choco thai. They should be ready this month in a couple of weeks. They never took off, as in up. The last crop got to about 3 feet tall. The other crop in the back ground is on it way to being 3 feet or taller. I am sure i did something. Anyway the smell so fucking good and they are covered in crystals. All are still clear with some starting to get cloudy. I will leave the Choco in longer to see what happens. My last batch I harvested to early and none of the smell really came out. So I want to see this time around. Tell me what you think.
This one is a Chocolate Thai it is only about 2 foot tall.

This one is the G13 aslo only about 2 foot tall

Chocolate Thai. Only about 2 foot tall as well. All three smell OMFG good.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

seemingly people have heart attacks just saying her name,,,watch out bru!


ghb said:


> just stick with paula deen!


And Don, try another browser...your tech savvy I thought.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the urkle hairs look like maggots kinda, so fat man. nice


 Thanks Don i noticed the hairs were fat as hell myself thats why i love her so lol


DST said:


> Nice nugs outdoor, how long are you goin to leave them to cure, or are you enjoying already?
> 
> HS, I see a couple of v small amber heads in the BB, but another week or so at least I would say.


Yea ill give her a week before i check again time for a sample??????????? lol


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you try the chocolop when you were over JL? Thats got the choco thai in it. So hows she smelling, etc....looks nice bru.



justlearning73 said:


> Good morning all. Man some nice bud porn going on in here this morning. Here are a few shots of my G-13 and Choco thai. They should be ready this month in a couple of weeks. They never took off, as in up. The last crop got to about 3 feet tall. The other crop in the back ground is on it way to being 3 feet or taller. I am sure i did something. Anyway the smell so fucking good and they are covered in crystals. All are still clear with some starting to get cloudy. I will leave the Choco in longer to see what happens. My last batch I harvested to early and none of the smell really came out. So I want to see this time around. Tell me what you think.
> This one is a Chocolate Thai it is only about 2 foot tall.
> View attachment 1249722
> This one is the G13 aslo only about 2 foot tall
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

DST said:


> And Don, try another browser...your tech savvy I thought.


IE wont either? some guff bout mhtml?! i am savvy haha ish. fuck safari and google chrome tho.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 4, 2010)

DST hell yeah I tried it. rememeber when we went to that bar i believe it was the day before i left to head back to the states. You know when you took me out to see the sights of the Dam after dark? Thats what I was smoking. I originally got this strain for my mom. She is a huge chocoholic. There is some choco notes to it. Not real strong yet though. I am really not sure how to describe it though. It is a pleasent strong smell. The G13 has strong citrus notes to it. I am still smoking from my last batch. It hits pretty quick. Real strong citrus smell and taste. I have to keep it in the jar as the baggies stink to much. It gives about a 4 to 5 hour buzz. I have let a few people try it. (they didnt know I grew it) The said it was awesome. My one friend stated it scared here because how strong it is. Hell my Mom had a hard time smoking it at first.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Those two shows about weed are different shows. The one with arjan and franco looking for malawi gold seeds is Drugs inc., the other is marijuana a chronic problem.
> 
> The only chronic problem I see with weed, it's illegal and so is the prohibition surrounding it.


Yeah, I knew they were different shows. Just throwing it out there so if people were interested and maybe have a DVR they could search it to see if it will air again and record it. I checked for the one you watched but didn't see it set to air again anytime soon. Although I never mentioned the name I don't think, my bad.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 4, 2010)

kai 1 vs worm's ass 0


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There is a television show on the History Channal _Marijuana, A Chronic History_ That just showed _The Gray Area _in A-dam.
> 
> 
> cof


The program is 1 of 4 covering coke, meth, heroin and cannabis they slagged off the 1st 3 (and rightly so) but seemed to be on our side as regards cannabis about time mainstream tv helped our fight against ignorance.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I watched both programs. I think they were both fair in the fact that they should both sides of the issues. Pro and illeagal side. I was pretty impressed. Hopefully soon they will be able to make a program about how it USED to be when weed was illeagal.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 4, 2010)

The more I fuck around with the settings on my camera the more bud porn you guys get. I think Im starting to get the hang of this.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the 600 club, coming from the LED club. Here are some pics of my current grow. They are entering the 7th week of flowering and have 2-3 more weeks to go it appears. The buds are really starting to get big. The one I have outside needs to be staked now, as the stems are near breaking. I'm hoping to pull a few oz from this, and the next grow will be two waterfarms under a scrog.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 4, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> The more I fuck around with the settings on my camera the more bud porn you guys get. I think Im starting to get the hang of this.
> View attachment 1250111View attachment 1250121View attachment 1250116
> View attachment 1250110View attachment 1250112View attachment 1250109
> View attachment 1250119View attachment 1250114View attachment 1250115



simply marvelous!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 4, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I'm fairly new to the 600 club, coming from the LED club. Here are some pics of my current grow. They are entering the 7th week of flowering and have 2-3 more weeks to go it appears. The buds are really starting to get big. The one I have outside needs to be staked now, as the stems are near breaking. I'm hoping to pull a few oz from this, and the next grow will be two waterfarms under a scrog.



momma mia. i like the first and last especially!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone use Canna Products? Looking for a new Nutrient solution and canna has caught my attention, was wondering if anyone has had any luck with it.

Underage Bud Porn


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2010)

looking good OI.........getting that cam in line too.


real nice group shot serapis


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Anyone use Canna Products? Looking for a new Nutrient solution and canna has caught my attention, was wondering if anyone has had any luck with it.
> 
> Underage Bud Porn
> View attachment 1250171


Yes i used to use canna, works very well changed to Hesi a while ago time to change again house and garden next me thinks.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 4, 2010)

3eyes said:


> Yes i used to use canna, works very well changed to Hesi a while ago time to change again house and garden next me thinks.


Why are you changing Brands so often?


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Anyone use Canna Products? Looking for a new Nutrient solution and canna has caught my attention, was wondering if anyone has had any luck with it.
> 
> Underage Bud Porn
> View attachment 1250171


 
ah we don't mind kiddie porn here in the 600.


i use canna coco line except for the boost, i think it's good stuff. made by the dutch after all.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been looking at the canna pk 13-14 and rhizotonic?, is it worth the money?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

Not often 3rd time in 5 years, i've heard nothing but good about house and garden i'm using their aqua flakes in my NFT and their looking good, in my pots i'm using hesi coco which is a cup winning feed the hesi i found produced a smoother end smoke, there's so many brands on the market all saying their the best well i'll be the judge of that, i get bored easily same with feeds and strains, i will keep on searching looking for the holy grail but i doubt I'll ever find it lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I've been looking at the canna pk 13-14 and rhizotonic?, is it worth the money?


i have used both and they both work. i would definately recommend the rhizotonic, i never used it last grow and i have used it this one, i can tell the diference that is for sure!. using 18ltr pots i used to water every 3-4 days, this time round i am watering every other day, the plants just gulp down every thing i throw at them. i also believe it will help prevent nute lock out preventing leaf burn etc.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think there is a holy grail for nutrients, supplements or strains. I think the genetics, light and the growing environment make up the holy grail.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 4, 2010)

Talking with the H&G sales rep trying to get some free samples. I like freebies.


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I don't think there is a holy grail for nutrients, supplements or strains. I think the genetics, light and the growing environment make up the holy grail.


true, you gotta do what works for you. i have a saying, if it aint broke-experiment.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

ghb, a man after my own heart. I have a good half dozen grows under my belt and none of them have been the same. My first grow was in party cups, all dwarfs, none over sixteen or eighteen inches tall and some under a foot. My next grow was in one gallon grow bags under a t-5, after that was another t-5 grow but that time I tied the girls down and grew them horizontally along shower curtain rods. After that came my first hid grow and those were in two gallon trash cans and I just let them go. Next one in three gallon trash cans and after that an lst grow with sativas in three gallon trash cans. Last grow was in one and two gallon smart pots. This grow I have my mothers in one gallon grow bags, cuttings into either my bubbler cloner or some into peat pellets and then into party cups to veg a bit and then half gallon grow bags to finish. Right now I have ten plants under one light and about fifteen more going in party cups that have been transplanted from the cloner and peat pellets, they too will go into half gallon grow bags to finish. In february I'll start my next full blown grow which will be another sativa grow. I'll start them in the tent and let them veg there for a bit, then under the metal halides for another bit before flowering. I'll be using three gallon smart pots with six plants total under two lights. Not sure if I'll top them, supercrop them or lst them, we'll see what the plants say. It's all one big ongoing experiment and I love it!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Lvely stuff OD, you are for sure getting it nailed with the camera, great shots for sure!

And for a first show Serapis very nice indeed. How do you find the difference between LED and HID?

HeadsUp and WormDrive, I use Canna, like GHB said, I would recommend the rhizotonic, (for the main grow I use BIo Nova) I use the Rhiz with my clones and through veg if cutting down and feeding light. I also use as a foliar spray through veg, plants seem to love it, as soon as I flower I stop with the foliar though.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

OK, I ordered me some rhizotonic along with B'cuzz pk 13-14 and their root stimulator. I'm awaiting my ten three gallon smart pots and since I was doing my best on my day off to keep the economy around the world working, I ordered some beans from sannie too, I need some trading material.

The never ending quest continues...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 4, 2010)

Check out the fan leaves on this DK 





Fucking HUGE lol. Shes just starting to show preflowers. 

And heres another dog im raising lol. 


This is my boxer dog Rocco Loco

Just a quick one tonight brothers. Got some catching up to do. ( A few other pics in my cave thread )

 1BMM


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

We all like to experiment with different things i don't think any of us will stick to the same thing for long with so many different flavours, different heads it's all part of the fun of being self sufficient, i was looking for a plant that would yield 4oz, i found it (G13 labs Durban poison) now she's on her last run out with the old time for something new the quest continues


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

3eyes said:


> We all like to experiment with different things i don't think any of us will stick to the same thing for long with so many different flavours, different heads it's all part of the fun of being self sufficient, i was looking for a plant that would yield 4oz, i found it (G13 labs Durban poison) now she's on her last run out with the old time for something new the quest continues


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't durban poison a sativa dominant strain? If you are into sativas, I would recommend greenhouse seeds arjan's haze. There are several different versions. I grew the arjan's haze #1, loved it, super high and a good yielder. If I remember correctly I got almost a quarter pound off her.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone heard from integra?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone heard from integra?


He still hangs around a few threads...


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 4, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> The more I fuck around with the settings on my camera the more bud porn you guys get. I think Im starting to get the hang of this.
> View attachment 1250111View attachment 1250121View attachment 1250116
> View attachment 1250110View attachment 1250112View attachment 1250109
> View attachment 1250119View attachment 1250114View attachment 1250115





Serapis said:


> I'm fairly new to the 600 club, coming from the LED club. Here are some pics of my current grow. They are entering the 7th week of flowering and have 2-3 more weeks to go it appears. The buds are really starting to get big. The one I have outside needs to be staked now, as the stems are near breaking. I'm hoping to pull a few oz from this, and the next grow will be two waterfarms under a scrog.





genuity said:


> looking good OI.........getting that cam in line too.
> 
> 
> real nice group shot serapis





ghb said:


> ah we don't mind kiddie porn here in the 600.
> 
> 
> i use canna coco line except for the boost, i think it's good stuff. made by the dutch after all.



 So much porn wow looking good everyone , Ghb-Geniuty-sepris and outdoor i know what you mean since i worked out the cam i cant stop snapping..
I hear what you guys are saying about nutes, my mix is not the best as im coming to realize ive changed nutes so many times .. H&G not a bad word yet except the price.
heres a snap of my nutes only did this today based on new info i found ,its up for tweaking so any advice is welcome. 
superthrive isnt listed, now i have these new nutes to mess with View attachment 1251126 Satvia and indica based foods so they claim , cant find out anything about this type a directed foods. Anybody even seen them in there local?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 4, 2010)

dam that is alot of food are they all different nutrients? kinda looks like it would be a pain to always have to use so much bottles and mixing them all


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam that is alot of food are they all different nutrients? kinda looks like it would be a pain to always have to use so much bottles and mixing them all


you talking about the b'cuzz? or my list?

The bottles : some are diferent sets b'cuzz ,soil /coco/hydro A&B booster,. ATA organics grow & bloom ,some have more than one i have figured out a hydro and soil set to try out.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 4, 2010)

the pic of all the nute bottles


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

Sour D buds with a lil photo tweak.













Durban- lil tweak 

View attachment 1251327View attachment 1251328


BBK & AK- lil tweak
View attachment 1251330View attachment 1251329


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone else on the 6 like NOFX?


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 5, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Anyone else on the 6 like NOFX?


its been awhile lol! the last cd i bought was war on errorism, good f-in cd.

[video=youtube;LzpTmcq7nBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzpTmcq7nBg[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 5, 2010)

Messing with the camera last night I took some pics. I have three white widows going, this is the second generation. The first generation, the breeders seed grew its side branches straight up, two of the three are doing the same thing. Check out this side branching...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

love me some nofx whodat saw em live last year in the uk fucking awesome show! had melvin subbed for fat mike for some reason but it was wicked. melvin was so fucked up haha 

cracking friday porn in the 6 serepis, outdoorindi genuity, and ghb lovely show lads


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

reminds me of how some of my Kush and Dogs are growing...


Heads Up said:


> Messing with the camera last night I took some pics. I have three white widows going, this is the second generation. The first generation, the breeders seed grew its side branches straight up, two of the three are doing the same thing. Check out this side branching...


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

I posted some pics from his first book a while back, but he is back with a few more, and some are actually in Amsterdam. Slinkachu and his little people.....

*Pocket Money*



*Background Noise *(i use to work just around the corner from this pic...and it is vey close to the Grey Area....

no that's not me!!!


Check him out, new book just out.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wanted to share this....ganja sap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

man ganja sap tastes awesome! 

for anyone interested heres the reply i got from serious seeds bout the new strain '6'


Hi,

the new strain 'serious6' is not for sale yet. Serious 6 was 
made in 2009 as an early outdoor plant, but we have also seen 
great results indoors. However, we saw how the plant indoors 
had a tendency to grow male flowers. A characteristic I don't 
like, and due to this it was decided we would not release this 
new variety which I hope you all appreciate.

During the summer of 2010 in the Netherlands, we've made 
several test combo's of parents used in the Serious 6, mainly 
to test them outdoors. If they perform well here, there are 
many countries where they can be grown succesfully outdoors.

Now, autumn 2010, we can see that the combos we've tried are 
not living up to what we've expected. They are either not 
early enough, or there are different phenotypes popping up 
which are not okay. In general, there doesn't always have to 
be only 1 phenotype present, but the pheno's growing from 
seeds of a certain variety, have always to be of a minimum 
/Serious /standard.

The result is that we cannot present the Serious 6 as a 
combination of an early outdoor/ indoor variety at this point. 
We are thinking now about bringing Serious 6 out only as an 
indoor variety. But behind the scenes we will continue to work 
on making it a good combination of an early outdoor/indoor 
strain.

So if this plan works out, the first seeds of Serious 6 could 
be available around the start of 2011, as an indoor variety 
only. For countries like Spain, Italy, South of France etc. 
the Serious 6 will already be great for outdoors as well.

There are other strains we are working on also, some closer to 
what we think is the final product than others, but there 
won't be a new Serious' strain available other than Serious 6 
at the end of this year, if all goes to plan.

Thank you all for your support over the years and we will keep 
trying our best to service our customers with the best Serious 
products we can.



Seriously, Simon
Real breeders with care, thought and perserverance


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 5, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> its been awhile lol! the last cd i bought was war on errorism, good f-in cd.
> 
> I think it was Tegan.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2010)

Don

Thank you for that post from serious seeds. I appreciate a breeder who respects his products.


cof


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't durban poison a sativa dominant strain? If you are into sativas, I would recommend greenhouse seeds arjan's haze. There are several different versions. I grew the arjan's haze #1, loved it, super high and a good yielder. If I remember correctly I got almost a quarter pound off her.


You are correct sir Durban poison is a sativa the buds grow like an indica, nice and tight and quite strong she gets you high but not stoned, I've got another sativa in now it was bag seed so i don't know much about her, i like sativas and indicas i dont favour either if anything I'll normally look at hybrids pure sativas are very strong and big yeilders but they grow tall and take a long time to flower i can handle 10 weeks flower but I'm inpatient i cant wait 16 weeks no matter how good it tastes.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;JV6zFjKDP0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV6zFjKDP0A[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

new dehumidifier...any comments on it having to sit for 24 hours before I turn it on...like a fridge I guess (due to the gases inside?!?)


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2010)

Not sure i didn't with mine but i got a different make and model


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweet Tooth (Barney's) Apparently it should be done in about a week, i don't think that's quite going to happen from the looks of her.











Cheese Scrog second attempt











All


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice, tip top toker. They all look great, sucks they didnt finish on time. Nothing in my tent finished on schedule either. Tuesday will be 10 weeks, and I purposely went for 8-9 week strains. Guess that how it goes. Probably need to do some clones with another 600w in my 4x4 to get them to finish in the proper time frame.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Just wanted to share this....ganja sap


 Thats pretty interesting now isnt it? Ive only ever seen that happen outdoors. Nice pictures, something you dont see all the time.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Cheers OD, I thought it was quite interesting, Donny reckons I should be out licking it, taste great by all accounts....

Nice stuff indeed TTT, deserves a bump...


tip top toker said:


> Sweet Tooth (Barney's) Apparently it should be done in about a week, i don't think that's quite going to happen from the looks of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 5, 2010)

DST, I didn't have to let mine sit. If you have a hard time getting the tubing to fit the drain, put a bit of heat to the hose to soften in up, it should fit then.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

DST said:


> nothing like pushing more cake down a fat girls face!!!


LOL that made me well, lol  Cheers for the rep man, i know leaves normally start to deteriorate, and i see no actuial negative signs to the slight yellowing tips, but i do often find my feed at say 5.o EC and of the tank, so it could be that, but who knows


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice tip top, looks like you should get a nice haul from those girls.

DST, what's the purpose of the twine in the picture?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

I assume the twine is used to relieve stress on the joint, should it het heavy enough to snap straigh off.

Think i sohuld get a couple of ounces off the sweettooth, that should tide me by till the scrog comes down, maybe 3-5 ounces, and then that monster lurking in the background should be quite a monster going by how well her mother has budded out  She got way bigger than i'd planned


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been waiting on a wireless thermometer/hygrometer to arrive, so I check the tracking number today and it says it was delivered wednesday? That may be so, but it wasn't delivered here. What's worse, I have a locked mailbox in the front of my house so that means the postal worker delivered it to the wrong address. On the bright side, there's only eleven other mailboxes with mine.

I was looking forward to being able to post on the six hundred while being able to see what's going on in my grow room at a glance without having to physically go in and see.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice, i wouldn't have much use for things like thermometers buit i certainly wouldn't mind having a wireless camera, and if seurity allowed it, IP camera in there so i could go off on travels and still see them  The postmen can be right annoying sods, i recieved a shiny new graphics card last friday, the guy buzzed my flat to say he was downstairs, i said i'd be down in a second and he just left it on the front mat in the rain without a signature and walked off. Was not very amused


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2010)

I tried my hand at making tincture. Guess I have to let it sit for 30-60 days for it to fully be ready. Shit looks ready now. I'm going to shake it 2 -3 times a day. It's gonna be an obscene ammount of insanely stong tincture... I think. When I shine a super bright flashlight into the liquid on top, I can't see the light at all. Like a black hole. If you have experience making tincture let me know what you think. I guess I did it right.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2010)

I know nothing about tincture but that looks awesome.


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

jus looked to see how much a bottel of that bacardi was and it was 23 dollars with 45 dollars shipping to the uk lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2010)

Jigfresh

I don't know about a tincture, but that is how we used to make hash oil in the 70's.
Let it incubate for a least a week and pour some of the liquid into a glass or ceramic coffee cup and hold the bottom of the cup in boiing water to evaporate the alcohol and then enjoy the remains...usually spread over a rolling paper with some herb.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

is there anything else as strong as that bacardi 151?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2010)

Everclear-pure grain alcohol-also available at the liquor store.


cof


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2010)

From what i've read your doing it correct as you said shake it up every day keep it in the dark all the instructions are in the book from trash to stash


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 5, 2010)

I prefer Whiskey.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2010)

Everclear is available as a 190 proof.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everclear_(alcohol)


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Everclear is available as a 190 proof.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everclear_(alcohol)
> 
> ...


Its not readily avalable in the uk lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 5, 2010)

Well Mr west ever ran a still before lol jokes. I wonder how well moonshine would work for tincture, Very cool experiment by the way Jig!!!.

Lots of killer nug shots as always, OI and a few others. Way to show them ladies off.  1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I tried my hand at making tincture. Guess I have to let it sit for 30-60 days for it to fully be ready. Shit looks ready now. I'm going to shake it 2 -3 times a day. It's gonna be an obscene ammount of insanely stong tincture... I think. When I shine a super bright flashlight into the liquid on top, I can't see the light at all. Like a black hole. If you have experience making tincture let me know what you think. I guess I did it right.
> View attachment 1252242View attachment 1252231View attachment 1252238View attachment 1252234View attachment 1252235View attachment 1252240View attachment 1252228View attachment 1252233View attachment 1252229View attachment 1252230


I tried this back in January and it turned out strong but tasted terrible. Instructions on how to make it was actually how I found RIU...the rest is history, LOL.

I did it the same way as you only I wasn't growing yet so didn't have any trim and used bud. I shook it a couple times a day for a few weeks and then strained it through a few layers of cheesecloth a couple times and eventually it was clean, dark liquid that smelled like alcohol. I did two batches and I evaporated the alcohol off of one batch to have hash oil, I think it's called, not sure though.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 5, 2010)

Crazy amounts of bud porn goin on the last couple days. Pretty awesome looking stuff peeps!

I've been working on something cool the past couple evenings and hope to finish it up tonight or tomorrow night so I can bring something to show and tell. I'd def be done with it tomorrow but I have a birthday to go to right in the middle of the day so I'll just hope for the best.

Oh yeah, I found a couple pics of my sweet Polly dog that I'd like to share with you folks. I miss her greatly, she was a one of a kind dog. It'll have to wait I guess since it's in a zip file and I don't have to sort it right now. 

Take it easy everybody, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 5, 2010)

So I went over to my ex partner in stupid's house this evening to check out his sativa grow. Acapulco Gold and Red Diesel, three of each in three gallon trash cans, masonman, you know the ones,...and I'm duly impressed. I think this is something like week six of flowering.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 5, 2010)

Turns out I have a few minutes before I need to leave so here's pics of my Polly . Please diregard the light reflection in her eyes as I didn't know how to work a camera at the time.

She was about 12 or so when these were taken.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So I went over to my ex partner in stupid's house this evening to check out his sativa grow. Acapulco Gold and Red Diesel, three of each in three gallon trash cans, masonman, you know the ones,...and I'm duly impressed. I think this is something like week six of flowering.


Those are sweet lookin plants


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So I went over to my ex partner in stupid's house this evening to check out his sativa grow. Acapulco Gold and Red Diesel, three of each in three gallon trash cans, masonman, you know the ones,...and I'm duly impressed. I think this is something like week six of flowering.


Not to fkn bad for some "Trash Can" bud hahaha. Why is it that the potting pots are so expensive at the big box stores? 

Seriously though them nugs are looking drool worhty!!! Nice


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 5, 2010)

Whats going on Fellas

Today i chopped a sample of my Blueberry Dwarf. It still looks like a low yielder but not as little as i thought. Anyway heres some pics im on my laptop so i dont know what day these are ill edit and tell later





Blueberry Dwarf Sample Bud:














Road Runner HELLOO

















Purple Urkle Getting Chunky


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice......It does look like maggots!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 5, 2010)

Is it dog day or something? This is Murphy the Irish Jack Russell.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 5, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Nice......It does look like maggots!!!


lol thats what i thought when i first saw it Im loving this Urkle she is doing very well for being 12/12 from seed. She has stopped stretching but is growing slower


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2010)

Thought I would snap a few pics of how I did this

Start out with 2 hoods.


Remove hood from tube. There is 1 bolt at each end holding it.




Remove brackets and hardware from hood. There are 2 small bolts at each end.


Now would be a good time to take the bulb out and clean it along with the inside and outside of the tube.
Reattach both brackets on one end of the tube. Sorry I forgot to take a pics of this while I was doing it.



Then hang the bad boy, I decided to go with 2 600s


I'm diggin the vert! I'll finish with the ducting work tomorrow 


Heres my veg room I just hooked up the track system with a left over 600. Cheaper than buying a new hood bulb ballast and electricity... 



CHEERS!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2010)

DST I love those little people but I think that you need to talk to the one about his drug habit. Oh and that ganja sap is cool Ive never seen it before!?!?!? I guess it was a very healthy plant. 

Don Gin thats an awesome avatar! your other one was kinda crazy.

Wormdrive gotta love that NOFX. Is that Colorado whiskey any good?

TipTop those are some nice ass buds!

Mr West Im sure a local liquor store would carry something similar to the 151 or everclear. 

Dez you just cant leave us hangen like that!lol 
Sorry about your dog I had one go recently and it really sucked but the joy I got from him being around far out weighed the pain from losing him Im thinking about getting another.

HU I guess your partner in stupid isnt that stupid lol those plants look good.

Hotsause youre also rockin some nice sheit! Good job your almost done with her


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;6axOY4PBusk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6axOY4PBusk[/video]
[video=youtube;wjkHrlMq4Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjkHrlMq4Qw[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 5, 2010)

Whodat- Yes it is a very fine whiskey, not real sweet more of an earthy woody flavor with a tiny KICK. This Batch is called Snow Flake.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll have to try it


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 5, 2010)

Well i had 2 ounces of grade A trim. i have made hash about 20 times now twice using the ISO hash method, a the rest the dry screen method and then the gumby method. i am not the best at hash making but i am getting theri. i have never used bubbles bags and im sure if i did i would get more hash out of my trim but those are kinda spendy to buy for me. this is what i found in my trials of hash making. the iso hash is good but to much work for me and im lazy and it is kinda hard to handle. yesterday i made hash using the gumby way and used 1 ounce of trim. i did 2 runs with it and ended up with only 5 grams of hash but it looks great i will test on Wednesday ( hopefully)
to day i made hash using a dry screen using one once of trim and ended up with 10 grams of hash. the dry screen is much easier to me to do and takes alot less time to do, plus the hash is not wet and no need to dry. it also is alot easier to handle. the water hash is a bit darker and i am sure it is do to it being in water, just like water cured bud is way darker then air cured bud. i have a pic of the hash the dry screen hash is on the lest and water hash on the right. i tried to roll a hash blunt where the paper is made out of flattened hash and the weed rolled inside, but the hash was to sticky and the dry screen hash was not sticky enough to flatten out right so no go. so all in all i get much more off a dry screen with out using near as much effort or time.
also here is a link to the hash blunt ->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE_x9HNb9q8. im kinda drunk so hope this all makes sense.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2010)

I prefer the dry sift method. I also like the vid


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 5, 2010)

hey lads. a update on the plants. 16th day in flower now veg 600w mh flower 600w hps

dna sharksbreath


dutshpassion blueberry


dna sour cream


any comments most welcome


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 6, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Anyone use Canna Products? Looking for a new Nutrient solution and canna has caught my attention, was wondering if anyone has had any luck with it.
> 
> Underage Bud Porn
> View attachment 1250171


yes mate canna is the best. from my experience, plant problems are at minimum with they products. here are a few thred they will help you on it. *Coco growers unite!!* and *The Official Canna Coco & Nutrients Thread.* they will give you a good adea, ones you go coco you'll never go back


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

The tubing fits fine on the outlet drain, there was just a big warning, SIT for "$ hours before use...as I said, like there is gas in it or something, same as a fridge. Well there is some sort of gas in it (fluronated greenhouse gases)...anyway, I've left it sitting for long enough now, it basically means your guarantee is worthless if you don't leave it sitting...how do they know you have or not...weird...


Heads Up said:


> DST, I didn't have to let mine sit. If you have a hard time getting the tubing to fit the drain, put a bit of heat to the hose to soften in up, it should fit then.





Heads Up said:


> DST, what's the purpose of the twine in the picture?





tip top toker said:


> I assume the twine is used to relieve stress on the joint, should it het heavy enough to snap straigh off.


I had to put the twine there because I snapped that branch off one day in high winds (a 4 foot branch is actually quite easy to snap!!) when I was trying to move her around...just wound the twin round and she grew fine after that.



jigfresh said:


> I tried my hand at making tincture. Guess I have to let it sit for 30-60 days for it to fully be ready. Shit looks ready now. I'm going to shake it 2 -3 times a day. It's gonna be an obscene ammount of insanely stong tincture... I think. When I shine a super bright flashlight into the liquid on top, I can't see the light at all. Like a black hole. If you have experience making tincture let me know what you think. I guess I did it right.
> View attachment 1252242View attachment 1252231View attachment 1252238View attachment 1252234View attachment 1252235View attachment 1252240View attachment 1252228View attachment 1252233View attachment 1252229View attachment 1252230


That looks like it is going to do something mad to you.....



Dezracer said:


> Turns out I have a few minutes before I need to leave so here's pics of my Polly . Please diregard the light reflection in her eyes as I didn't know how to work a camera at the time.
> 
> She was about 12 or so when these were taken.





wormdrive66 said:


> Is it dog day or something? This is Murphy the Irish Jack Russell.
> 
> View attachment 1252623


Everyday is a DOG day in the 600...lol



whodatnation said:


> Thought I would snap a few pics of how I did this
> 
> Start out with 2 hoods.
> View attachment 1252709
> ...


So you are going vertical on us????



mcpurple said:


> Well i had 2 ounces of grade A trim. i have made hash about 20 times now twice using the ISO hash method, a the rest the dry screen method and then the gumby method. i am not the best at hash making but i am getting theri. i have never used bubbles bags and im sure if i did i would get more hash out of my trim but those are kinda spendy to buy for me. this is what i found in my trials of hash making. the iso hash is good but to much work for me and im lazy and it is kinda hard to handle. yesterday i made hash using the gumby way and used 1 ounce of trim. i did 2 runs with it and ended up with only 5 grams of hash but it looks great i will test on Wednesday ( hopefully)
> to day i made hash using a dry screen using one once of trim and ended up with 10 grams of hash. the dry screen is much easier to me to do and takes alot less time to do, plus the hash is not wet and no need to dry. it also is alot easier to handle. the water hash is a bit darker and i am sure it is do to it being in water, just like water cured bud is way darker then air cured bud. i have a pic of the hash the dry screen hash is on the lest and water hash on the right. i tried to roll a hash blunt where the paper is made out of flattened hash and the weed rolled inside, but the hash was to sticky and the dry screen hash was not sticky enough to flatten out right so no go. so all in all i get much more off a dry screen with out using near as much effort or time.
> also here is a link to the hash blunt ->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE_x9HNb9q8. im kinda drunk so hope this all makes sense.


Bubble bags for me...I got one at like 30 euros, they work great.



nas2007 said:


> hey lads. a update on the plants. 16th day in flower now veg 600w mh flower 600w hps
> 
> dna sharksbreath
> View attachment 1252933View attachment 1252929View attachment 1252922View attachment 1252931
> ...


Looking good nas, happy household of sunny plants there......

Have a good weekend folks.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2010)

DST said:


> So you are going vertical on us????


Half the box will be vert and the other side will be horz. Just trying some new things


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

get down with your bad self there wdn impressive lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

Ah, I see, must have missed that pic^^^^

Well the Silento Italiano dehumidifier is on and I just watered and RH was up at 75! Gonna see what this wop machine can do, lol, my mum goes with an Italian actually and I find them on the whole pretty decent so the wop comment was just in fun....after all people call me a Sweaty Sock all the time, haha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

I ended up buying a cheap dehumidifyer, basicly its a massive bag of crystals on a pot lol. £6.99 so worth a look see good old aldi super cheap market


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey, I'm half wop. Does anyone know where the term WOP originated, no? OK then a history lesson. WOP, for people coming to america through Ellis Island years and years ago they needed to have papers, no, not rolling papers, papers for entry into america. If people arrived without them, the immigration people at ellis island would fill out paperwork for them and stamp WOP on them...with out papers. Somehow or other it stuck to the italians and they became wops.

What the hell am I doing awake at six in the morning on saturday?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2010)

Whodat, now that's what I call a grow room. Should be interesting to see how it turns out with horizontal and vertical lighting. Nice bud shots.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> I ended up buying a cheap dehumidifyer, basicly its a massive bag of crystals on a pot lol. £6.99 so worth a look see good old aldi super cheap market


I have something similar as well, its from Bison, stones kinda like cat litter, put them in a tray and that sucks in the water vapor...



Heads Up said:


> Hey, I'm half wop. Does anyone know where the term WOP originated, no? OK then a history lesson. WOP, for people coming to america through Ellis Island years and years ago they needed to have papers, no, not rolling papers, papers for entry into america. If people arrived without them, the immigration people at ellis island would fill out paperwork for them and stamp WOP on them...with out papers. Somehow or other it stuck to the italians and they became wops.
> 
> What the hell am I doing awake at six in the morning on saturday?


No offence was intended HeadsUp, and thanks for the history lesson, I honestly didn't know that.....

And yeh, it's Saturday, get back to bed, haha. I was up at the back of 6, then went back to bed until 8 when the lights came on and watering and feeding was required.

My OG Kush clone is looking a bit monged, I think it had a bit of a def in something, possible a macro nutirent like Calcium, all the leaves were deforming. Get it a shot of plant remedy mix that I have and let see what happens. Everything else seems to be happy. The SSH has caught up with the other YINs.

Wife is awake now and still in bed as well...think I'll nip off for another joint, oh I love Saturdays!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2010)

No offense was taken, I like to think my skin isn't that thin. Grandpop came over from italy, my fathers father. I've confessed this before and I'll do it again, I'm a history channel addict, you learn things from the history channel they didn't teach you in school, and beside that history has a way of being told by the victors, not the defeated, which tends to 'slant' the story for the reader. I never learned in school about native americans, only that they were savages standing in the way of westward expansion. Never a mention of how this was their country and you dreaded europeans came here and killed them all off, shame on the eu. Like any good american, you don't expect us to take the blame do ya'? I wonder what Sitting Bull and Crazyhorse smoked in those days? Until the advent of terrorism, there was only one people the us army never conquered, the seminole indians, chief osceola here in florida...and that's why I'm a gator fan. Another funny thing about the beginnings of america. The puritans came here to get away from the religious oppression in england and promptly started to either convert said savages to christianity or kill them if they did not convert. Nothing like a little oppression from the old country to the new. They came here to get relief from oppression and immediately started to inflict their own oppression on the locals. History, gotta' love it.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for the sun to come up. Shouldn't it be up before me on saturday morning? I put my og18 x skunk clone in my closet on wednesday, it's been sitting in darkness now for about sixty hours or so. I'll get some pics up after chopping and trimming. This was an accidental clone, I meant to supercrop a branch and snapped it off so I took it dipped it in some rooting poweder and stuck it in one of those rapid rooters, the spongy things and put it back under the 12/12 light schedule I was running. So this clone has lived its entire life under a 12/12 schedule. What made me think of it, I'm sitting at my computer and I swear I keep smelling bud...and then it dawned on me, the clone in the closet is stinking.

After a long hot summer the cool weather has finally arrived. A few days ago it was eighty eight degrees, right now it's forty five. I'm going to have to break out the flannel jammies tonight.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

some saturday choons for the 600
[youtube]/v/_7E-2Ud7XiA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 6, 2010)

Good morning 600. How is everyone? Heads up I watch alot of history and discovery. Heck i am watching a show about Dolittle and WW2.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

I studied a bit of History at University, Economic and Social History, but mainly focussed on Scotland. 

The leaders of the colonising nations of the world sit back in their grand offices laying shame on more modern tyrants like Hitler, Hussain, etc....hahaha, seems a bit hypocritical really.



Heads Up said:


> No offense was taken, I like to think my skin isn't that thin. Grandpop came over from italy, my fathers father. I've confessed this before and I'll do it again, I'm a history channel addict, you learn things from the history channel they didn't teach you in school, and beside that history has a way of being told by the victors, not the defeated, which tends to 'slant' the story for the reader. I never learned in school about native americans, only that they were savages standing in the way of westward expansion. Never a mention of how this was their country and you dreaded europeans came here and killed them all off, shame on the eu. Like any good american, you don't expect us to take the blame do ya'? I wonder what Sitting Bull and Crazyhorse smoked in those days? Until the advent of terrorism, there was only one people the us army never conquered, the seminole indians, chief osceola here in florida...and that's why I'm a gator fan. Another funny thing about the beginnings of america. The puritans came here to get away from the religious oppression in england and promptly started to either convert said savages to christianity or kill them if they did not convert. Nothing like a little oppression from the old country to the new. They came here to get relief from oppression and immediately started to inflict their own oppression on the locals. History, gotta' love it.





Heads Up said:


> I'm waiting for the sun to come up. Shouldn't it be up before me on saturday morning? I put my og18 x skunk clone in my closet on wednesday, it's been sitting in darkness now for about sixty hours or so. I'll get some pics up after chopping and trimming. This was an accidental clone, I meant to supercrop a branch and snapped it off so I took it dipped it in some rooting poweder and stuck it in one of those rapid rooters, the spongy things and put it back under the 12/12 light schedule I was running. So this clone has lived its entire life under a 12/12 schedule. What made me think of it, I'm sitting at my computer and I swear I keep smelling bud...and then it dawned on me, the clone in the closet is stinking.
> 
> After a long hot summer the cool weather has finally arrived. A few days ago it was eighty eight degrees, right now it's forty five. I'm going to have to break out the flannel jammies tonight.


breaking out the flannel jammies.....lmao



mr west said:


> some saturday choons for the 600
> [youtube]/v/_7E-2Ud7XiA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


Good tunes Mr West, I like the old school reggae ska type vibe.



justlearning73 said:


> Good morning 600. How is everyone? Heads up I watch alot of history and discovery. Heck i am watching a show about Dolittle and WW2.


Does he not speak to the animals, hahaha....

Clever things them bombs, paved the way for the likes of NASA etc, that conveniently hired a lot of the German engineers after the war...or so I have heard.

UPDATE: RH is coming down in the tent, slowly....but it is coming down. Naturally the bloody machine gives out heat as well....


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 6, 2010)

I am lucky my RH is good. Heat on the other hand is still an issue right now. Waiting on the weather to drop temps more then I think i wont have heat issues. I think a bigger fan would help,(currently have 4in) but i dont have the cash right now. In the summer it was great. I just ran a duct from my house AC anf temps were perfect. The fam started bitching about the house being to cold so I had to turn on the heater and remove my duct out of the grow room.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I have spots of bloody powdery mildew so its essential I get this rh down, about another 4 weeks i think to finish everything, there or there abouta anyway.....


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cool I have a few weeks left on 3 of my plants right now. Damn the smell so gooooooood. Man i love this hobby. I am learning all the time and I get to watch them grow.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I prefer the dry sift method. I also like the vid


me to,i tried to roll one but it did not work out so great it kept getting stuck to the table then i had to rip it up in chunks, i need some wax paper i think.

also JigFresh, the tincure looks alot like the ISO hash i made i am pretty sure it calles for the same procedures but with tincures you want to use drinking ALC. like 151


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Good morning 600. How is everyone? Heads up I watch alot of history and discovery. Heck i am watching a show about Dolittle and WW2.


Missions that changed the war...or something like that.



DST said:


> Well I have spots of bloody powdery mildew so its essential I get this rh down, about another 4 weeks i think to finish everything, there or there abouta anyway.....


I forgot to mention they throw off heat, my bad. And you are correct DST, the good old us of a did hire the german rocket scientist, Von Braun became an important cog in the beginnings of nasa. I would set it as low as it goes DST until the room dries out. Mine goes to either thirty five or forty percent but it seems like it runs constantly at that low of a setting. I generally keep mine at fifty percent. Lights out the humidity will creep up to fifty four percent at its highest and with lights on drops to forty eight percent. If the buds start getting really big, I drop it down to forty five percent. To date I have not had a single problem with either mildew or any type of bud rot or fungus.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 6, 2010)

Man what a hobbie. I started with 1 4x4x9 area. That now has 8 plants in flower. Then I built a veg/clone cabinit 3x4x3. I now have 7 mothers going, 4 in my cloner and 13 vegging. I am thinking of building a little 2x4 of to the side of my cabnit for the mothers and clones. I will loose 2 of my mothers soon once i see what they do. Trying to find the right pheno for the crimea blue. My fist plant i put throgh flower, had no smell and no taste. I grew really weird too. So I germed 2 more seeds to see if i could get a better plant. I have 2 more plants from the original CB mother to see if it was just a fluke. I so wish it was legal here. I would start just putting plants around the house like regular house plants. Oh well in time.....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Popping some beans 


Time to get Timewarping lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2010)

So here is my mutant clone...before and after.

Catch you guys after I rest these old bones for a few hours.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 6, 2010)

Heads up nice mutant. How does she smell? Have you taken a sample? how did it taste?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Now thats a unique bud headsup lol. Nice.


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2010)

dame that bud on the right is thick!!!

looks like she would do well 12/12 from rooted clone.


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2010)

has any one from the u.s, order seeds from this seed bank http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_79&products_id=1044


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

A quick question. Is an electric bill in the range of $3-400 considered high. Im just curious. I know once i have my room in full operating order that that is what the bills will likely be. Any input would be appreciated. Peace 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> A quick question. Is an electric bill in the range of $3-400 considered high. Im just curious. I know once i have my room in full operating order that that is what the bills will likely be. Any input would be appreciated. Peace 1BMM


My bill runs like that during the warm months...the question is what is normal for your area?
Also, changes are easily explainable, by just stating you up-graded you heat and air unit to a larger capacity....etc


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2010)

I had an adult daughter move out about the time I started growing indoors and my electricity bill went down!
When I added a window ac it got close to where it was when my daughter lived at home.
No major changes either way.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for that bit of info cof. My house is probably the smallest one in the entire neighborhood so i think other peoples bills would generally range from 2-300. Im right on the edge of the historic district wich is all huge old mansions. I imaginr there power usage would be quite a bit higher than mine. Or atlest mine wont raise any red flags I hope. Either way its on hahaha. 

Tommorow i will be finishing the cave out completely. Im hoping to get all the work done in a day. Should be doable. Cant wait. peace 1BMM..


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Heads up nice mutant. How does she smell? Have you taken a sample? how did it taste?


She stinks to high heaven is how she smells, reeks of fresh bud, a very distinctive smell as we all know. She's hanging in my closet, my intake air for my lights and blows out through my attic. Think I should move it before my fan comes on? It's a clone of the og18 x skunk I harvested a few weeks ago. It gets ya' good and stoned.



1badmasonman said:


> A quick question. Is an electric bill in the range of $3-400 considered high. Im just curious. I know once i have my room in full operating order that that is what the bills will likely be. Any input would be appreciated. Peace 1BMM


Just tell your electric company you have obsessive compulsive disorder and keep turning your lights on and off all the time, just don't tell them your lights are on timers.

masonman, you lived in the south. After this past summer, I am going to try not to run my big lights this summer. My every bill was around three hundred and one for almost four hundred. I wouldn't worry as long as you pay your bill. It's the people who try to steal electric that end up getting caught.

My mutant clone. All her life under 12/12 and when she started to get tall I bent her over and she immediately stopped growing and just grew bud. I would love it if I could get a dozen of them at a time under my light...but two dozen of those stinky babies might be overwhelming. I'll find out in another week, I have fifteen clones vegging from my headband x cali-o and 'the og18'.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for that reassurance Headsup. Mine over the summer got as high as $375.00 and that was with just the grow. The only AC running in the whole house was in the grow room. Matter of fact ive had to take my siesta's in there on the real brutal hot days lol. True fucking story hahah. 

Im thinking about maybe getting some solar panels?. They are hella expensive but then atleast nobody is putting there nose in my ass about power consumtion. Nobody has anyway but still toying with the idea.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

power consumption is not enought to raise any flags theri are numerous of things that make it spike. i have a tiny heat that runs 1600 watts. my toaster uses 1000, microwave 2500. ive never heard of any one getting caught growing for having to high of a power bill.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2010)

Well ya know!!! Yeah I haven't either personally. There are cases where it has happened though. I do believe that a tip off was in order before the electric records got pulled. They use tactics like that to gain entry with a warrant. I do believe that its not a huge issue.

I was googling and saw a few cases.

Just erroring on the side of caution. It helps in my case to know when to scale back as i tend to overdo shit sometimes. lol. I do have 2 other lights that i could use if i get a hair up my ass. BUT im going to just chill with my 2 600's for now. I have a 3rd 600 and a 1000 watt and for that matter a ecosystem grow machine which im scared of hahahah. It is well designed and would probably put out some massive buds. My only concern is that it takes roughly 200 clones to be at its most efficent use.

Producing the clones aint a prob. Its the #. 

Thats alot of years in the pokie if the door ever gets kicked. 

Its for sale if anyone is interested!!!! 

Stoned and rambling hahah. Going out on the town tonite for my wifes B-day. Going to a fine Italian restaurant and to just fuck off really lol. Seems we rarely get a chance to do that these days  

Have a good night bru's

 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2010)

For those that missed the first showing of _Marijuana; A Chronic History , _it is on tonight at 8:00 eastern on _The History Channal_. You can see _The Gray Area _sometime around 20? minutes after the start.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 6, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> For those that missed the first showing of _Marijuana; A Chronic History , _it is on tonight at 8:00 eastern on _The History Channal_. You can see _The Gray Area _sometime around 20? minutes after the start.
> 
> 
> cof



havent had tv for a while as we got out of the habit of watching it. most of tv is junk imho. but we just upgraded to comcast high speed internet and copped cable along with it. i was about to sleep outta boredom. now youve given me something to watch


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> For those that missed the first showing of _Marijuana; A Chronic History , _it is on tonight at 8:00 eastern on _The History Channal_. You can see _The Gray Area _sometime around 20? minutes after the start.
> 
> 
> cof


thanks for telling me about sannies seeds cof,
i went ahead and made one of my 1st orders today.
i was also lookin at some of the grow journals,and pick up some new plans.
once again thanks cof..


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 6, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> havent had tv for a while as we got out of the habit of watching it. most of tv is junk imho. but we just upgraded to comcast high speed internet and copped cable along with it. i was about to sleep outta boredom. now youve given me something to watch


 same here, I never watch tv, mostly what I want to read or watch you couldnt find on there anyway. internet is good enough.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry no time to read, I gotta keep trimming


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2010)

that is just nice..........


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well ya know!!! Yeah I haven't either personally. There are cases where it has happened though. I do believe that a tip off was in order before the electric records got pulled. They use tactics like that to gain entry with a warrant. I do believe that its not a huge issue.
> 
> I was googling and saw a few cases.
> 
> ...


didnt you just get the ecosystem. how many watts does that use up.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm also in the no cable club because my internet is wayyyy more important to me.

As for the electricity thing sorry if it was already posted but they look at what times the usage spikes (it is no secret that the police and the electric companies communicate) and it's also no secret that 12/12 makes it happen... If I was worried about it I would just have 2 smaller flower rooms operating at alternating times, because as mentioned before house hold appliances use a shit load of electricity and high usage doesn't really raise flags unless the entire house is used strictly used for growing tha sweet erb. Be safe and if your growing illegally remember to always pay your bill on time!  out


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 6, 2010)

interesting little read i found via another thread on here https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/382091-ultimate-joint.html




http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/index.htm
a few varietys of joints, ive tried the diamond, (tricky) and the tulip, smoked very well. i wish my lungs could keep going to try more! 


next harvest im going for the cigar at the bottom. that thing looks devestating


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 6, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> same here, I never watch tv, mostly what I want to read or watch you couldnt find on there anyway. internet is good enough.


agreeed. you can find anything you need on the internet.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> thanks for telling me about sannies seeds cof,
> i went ahead and made one of my 1st orders today.
> i was also lookin at some of the grow journals,and pick up some new plans.
> once again thanks cof..


You're welcome. When I find things that I like, I like to pass it on.
What did you order?


cof


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 6, 2010)

Feirefiz said:


> interesting little read i found via another thread on here https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/382091-ultimate-joint.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen that before but i couldnt find it again when i wanted to share it, i think i tried to explain it but that site does a much better job then me, ive been wanting to roll the all canibus one all the other ones dont smoke to great IMO


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> thanks for telling me about sannies seeds cof,
> i went ahead and made one of my 1st orders today.
> i was also lookin at some of the grow journals,and pick up some new plans.
> once again thanks cof..


I just got mine the other day genuity. In my hands in 8 days. I grabbed some Jackhammer asked for Blueberry Indica X Jackberry for my freebies. Really looking forward to this winter. 

D


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 7, 2010)

View attachment 1254440View attachment 1254442View attachment 1254443View attachment 1254444
Dual 600's are far exceeding my expectations, and the power bill is very nice.


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Re power bills, I am addicted to tea and need to boil the kettle 30 times a day!!! Costs me more than me erb, lol..


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2010)

I missed the part about the gray area. I was watering the girls when it came on at eight and then I fell asleep before it came on again at midnight. Made it through about the first fifteen minutes and then I was zonked.

Nice looking girls going there wormdrive. How many plants you got in there?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> You're welcome. When I find things that I like, I like to pass it on.
> What did you order?
> 
> 
> ...


And we thank you for passing it on. I was on sannies site yesterday doing a little reading myself. I'm awaiting some shackzilla, uberkush and chocolate berry. I didn't request anything for a freebie, I was quite happy with his last choice of freebies. heri x bw...big white, feminized.




duchieman said:


> I just got mine the other day genuity. In my hands in 8 days. I grabbed some Jackhammer asked for Blueberry Indica X Jackberry for my freebies. Really looking forward to this winter.
> 
> D


Great shipping. I ordered mine thursday evening and friday morning they were on their way. I expect them by friday of this week.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2010)

And speaking of reading, sannie mentions if you are looking to do a little breeding, don't use feminized plants. He didn't get real specific but he said they tend to do bad things like turn hermie. He recommends to grow out regular seeds and pick out the best female to become a mother if you are going to make seed.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2010)

Well the first one is up and standing in just under 72hrs. It's one of the Jackhammers and the smaller of the two seeds. should see the rest coming up anytime now. HU, I read that too about not breeding from fem'd seeds. I haven't tried fem'd seeds myself, just starting out regular, and I see the convenience in them but I can't justify the premium and I'm not sold on them yet. Oh and the power bill issue. I would think a new fridge or freezer would cost as much as my 600, wouldn't it?

D


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2010)

More browsing around sannies and trying to educate myself a bit on our hobby. Reading about nutrient deficiencies which I have to admit I do poorly in that area. It is my ultimate goal to one day be able to look at a plant that is starting to become deficient and be able to actually know what I'm looking at and diagnose the deficiency correctly, at least most of the time.

I have been on this thread for quite a while and I thank the good people of the six hundred for making it so interesting and entertaining. I've also learned a lot and gotten even more ideas because of you guys. I've also seen lots of people with lots of different problems with their plants. I have been extremely lucky, other than the caterpillars I brought into my house from bringing in an outdoor plant to dry like a dunderhead, and I know better, I have had a few gnats and that's it. So I wonder why? It can't just be dumb luck, can it? Why do I see so many different problems from so many different people in different areas of the globe but I have none? Which brings me back to the point I was doing more reading on sannies. Who uses worm castings in their soil and do you have problems in general with your plants? I have used them since my very first grow in every soil mix I have used. I also start with powder mycorrhizae mixed into my soil, and then during growing water with soluble mycorrhizae every once in a while. For me, those two ingredients are essential. Last night I used my rhizotonic for the first time on the flowering girls and this morning the clones were all watered with it. Question, how is it used? Is it used all throughout the grow? Every once in a while? What? I started with 10ml per gallon.

For those interested, an interesting read about worm castings from sannie.

https://growguide.opengrow.com/Worm_Castings


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Well the first one is up and standing in just under 72hrs. It's one of the Jackhammers and the smaller of the two seeds. should see the rest coming up anytime now. HU, I read that too about not breeding from fem'd seeds. I haven't tried fem'd seeds myself, just starting out regular, and I see the convenience in them but I can't justify the premium and I'm not sold on them yet. Oh and the power bill issue. I would think a new fridge or freezer would cost as much as my 600, wouldn't it?
> 
> D


dman, that jackhammer looked mighty tempting. I'm more of a sativa person, love the up head highs. My first grows were from regular seeds, my last grow and this grow are from feminized seeds and my next grow which will be a sativa grow will be from feminized seeds. I justify the cost by knowing more than likely I'm getting a female plant, so far no males, and that means I don't need to feed and water soil that will be discarded after the males appear, not to mention the cost of growing the males electric wise. I did however take note of the seed making thing and growing from regular seed and will take that advice.

With all that said, fifteen of my nineteen clones have survived and I'm thinking from what I'm seeing, I should have ten nice plants and two beauties, one each of the headband x cali-o and 'the og18'. I've learned much with my first cloning attempt and have been reading up to learn more. I'm looking forward to my first batch from casey jones and headband.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> More browsing around sannies and trying to educate myself a bit on our hobby. Reading about nutrient deficiencies which I have to admit I do poorly in that area. It is my ultimate goal to one day be able to look at a plant that is starting to become deficient and be able to actually know what I'm looking at and diagnose the deficiency correctly, at least most of the time.
> 
> I have been on this thread for quite a while and I thank the good people of the six hundred for making it so interesting and entertaining. I've also learned a lot and gotten even more ideas because of you guys. I've also seen lots of people with lots of different problems with their plants. I have been extremely lucky, other than the caterpillars I brought into my house from bringing in an outdoor plant to dry like a dunderhead, and I know better, I have had a few gnats and that's it. So I wonder why? It can't just be dumb luck, can it? Why do I see so many different problems from so many different people in different areas of the globe but I have none? Which brings me back to the point I was doing more reading on sannies. Who uses worm castings in their soil and do you have problems in general with your plants? I have used them since my very first grow in every soil mix I have used. I also start with powder mycorrhizae mixed into my soil, and then during growing water with soluble mycorrhizae every once in a while. For me, those two ingredients are essential. Last night I used my rhizotonic for the first time on the flowering girls and this morning the clones were all watered with it. Question, how is it used? Is it used all throughout the grow? Every once in a while? What? I started with 10ml per gallon.
> 
> ...


looks like a good reead, gracias

edit. that was quick good read. i'm planning on farming worms this spring and summer so i can produce my own castings. this read further solidified that plan. i also plan on getting into farming bee's. i dont know how i can use them to help out cannabis but theyll do wonders for the farm


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Re power bills, I am addicted to tea and need to boil the kettle 30 times a day!!! Costs me more than me erb, lol..


I have the same problem with coffee. My bill never really spiked at all, i turned them on the same week i stopped using the AC so not much of a difference.

My friend George is on Holiday from London and we are going for a Spot of Tea as he called it.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2010)

Me too with the coffee. A couple of pics to update my clone attempt. In the group pic, my two new mothers are in the 'top' of the pic. Casey jones and headband, casey is the taller. They were one week old wednesday. If you look, you can see one cup has a leaf in it. There is a node just below the leaf but the original green from there has died off. I'm waiting to see if it will sprout a growing tip from somewhere? The one pic showing the already alternating nodes is the 18, the other two pics are the headband. If I had space I would keep these two as new mothers. cof you put it so well, so many strains...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2010)

Heads Up

Since you mentioned sharkzilla and uberkush, here they are still in puberty at day 23 of 12/12

uberkush




sharkzilla



I'll show more when they get older.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2010)

Heads Up

Good looking group of clones.

I've put more than one mother plant into flower when I've had something better.



cof


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 7, 2010)

Here they are Day 32 from seed...
Just started flower last week...


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

View attachment 1255052

this is my largest lady


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 7, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> looks like a good reead, gracias
> 
> edit. that was quick good read. i'm planning on farming worms this spring and summer so i can produce my own castings. this read further solidified that plan. i also plan on getting into farming bee's. i dont know how i can use them to help out cannabis but theyll do wonders for the farm


 i plan on getting a worm farm as well for the castings and for the never ending supply of fishing bait


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i plan on getting a worm farm as well for the castings and for the never ending supply of fishing bait


high five on that one!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

sometimes, i swear i can see my plants grow. no fan or draft and they wiggle a little.

anyone ever see their plants grow??


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey folks, heres some pics I snapped today when I went to the library....

In Amsterdam we have underground garages for bikes...





Some pics of Amsterdam from the top of the Library...




Interesting lines I thought....






Not sure what was going on here, I think this is a student block next to the library...


More lines


Today was mainly lines...


And some other pics I took of a place I stumbled across

Sideways woof


Couldn't resist an atmospheric one...


Peace,

DST


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Sideways woof
> 
> 
> 
> DST



awesome shots. great views, love the bikes.

UPDATE on Kai my praying mantis. she has decided to lay an egg case called an ootheca on my progrip things!! check it out
[video=youtube;n7sauVBnOyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7sauVBnOyA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everybody!
HU congrats on the clones!
DST I want to go to amsterdam soooooooooo bad!!! If I come would you let me buy you a beer?
The SAINTS won over the panthers today so it's a good day 
I'll try to post more harvest pics later...
 out


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2010)

Durban-







AK-
View attachment 1255677View attachment 1255678


Durban-
View attachment 1255679View attachment 1255681


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey lads has any one got any experience with coco a and b nutes? if so i hope u can help us out. 
i know i soposed to mix the coco a and b sepretly in the water. i accidently mix a and b toghter in the water and then just added the rhiz and cannazym like a usualy do and i left it to stand now for a few hours, now what should i do trow away the mix i made now? or will it be okey? its just that its 11l of water and it will be waste of nutes if a throw it away, but im willing to do that if its going to affect my plants. so any help will be most apreciated!


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey lads has any one got any experience with coco a and b nutes? if so i hope u can help us out.
> i know i soposed to mix the coco a and b sepretly in the water. i accidently mix a and b toghter in the water and then just added the rhiz and cannazym like a usualy do and i left it to stand now for a few hours, now what should i do trow away the mix i made now? or will it be okey? its just that its 11l of water and it will be waste of nutes if a throw it away, but im willing to do that if its going to affect my plants. so any help will be most apreciated!


i use a+b and have never had any real problems using the motheod you described, or do you mean you mixed the a+b together before you put them in water?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2010)

OH shit wally! They can have like 250 larva things in each egg LOL! What are you gonna do if they all survive  cool ass vid, it's like natgeo in your grow room


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> OH shit wally! They can have like 250 larva things in each egg LOL! What are you gonna do if they all survive  cool ass vid, it's like natgeo in your grow room


I know, im gunna have tons of mantids on my hands. im gunna keep them in my garden i think. the babies eat fruit flies and aphids and small bugs. kai's too big to eat those small critters. 

i dont have that many pests to sustain the population though, so theres probably gunna be some cannibalistic competition!!

nategrow indeed. i love having a rare insect let alone having it reproduce!!


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 7, 2010)

ghb said:


> i use a+b and have never had any real problems using the motheod you described, or do you mean you mixed the a+b together before you put them in water?


nah i didnt i mix them toghter and then put in water .i had 11l of water i put 30ml of A in the water and then i put 30ml of B in and then i mixed them toghter in the water


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2010)

"cannibalistic competition!!" LOL

The ones like the one you have are known to take down humming birds!!! WATCH OUT they might gang up on you!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

they are viscous creatures man. just cause its an insect doesnt mean it cant dominate. god help us all if a mantis the size of man came to be.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a runnin double 600's in an 8x4x6.5 tent. Works great for large veg and then flowering all in the same tent. Using a 4x4x6.5 (on it's side) tent with a 400 set up for my mothers, smaller veg and germinator/cloner.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice! Does it have that new room smell?


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Nov 7, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Nice! Does it have that new room smell?


But no shit though, lmao, yes yes it does.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

Goodevening gents. Got loads of work done on the room toaday. Getting close to the scrog. 





Just did a massive update on my cave thread. Yall stop by and check out what your boys got going on lol. 

Going to catchup on the 600 pages sheesh how this club glides gracefully ahead.   1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats 1 bad room MM!  What brand of bulb is that on the left?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thats 1 bad room MM!  What brand of bulb is that on the left?


yeah, it wouldnt happen to be a sunpulse would it?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thats 1 bad room MM!  What brand of bulb is that on the left?


Thanks whodat.



wally nutter said:


> yeah, it wouldnt happen to be a sunpulse would it?


To answer both of you fellas. Its an Agromax premium quality conversion bulb. The right side is an old MH cheapo conversion bulb but works just as good as the high dollar one. They probably need to be replaced as theres afew grows on them both.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 7, 2010)

Orderd some sour kush aka head band,vanilla kush,and burmese kush beans a few days ago...also gunna start using advanced nutrients,been hearing a lot of good things about them!..rite now i have the grow,micro,bloom,and bud candy... i still want rhino skin,voodoo juice,big bud, and kushie kush! 

If u havnt heard about these nutes look them up cause its def. some amazing shit!..stoped ny a buddies and he has 6 plants flowering for 3 weeks using all advanced nutes and they look better than mine at almost 5 weeks!...this is what made me go out and grab some! i also did some research on a lot of their products and all i can say is wooooow!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 7, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> sometimes, i swear i can see my plants grow. no fan or draft and they wiggle a little.
> 
> anyone ever see their plants grow??


i have seen mine grow before my eyes with no fans or breeze it was a very cool thing to witness



wally nutter said:


> awesome shots. great views, love the bikes.
> 
> UPDATE on Kai my praying mantis. she has decided to lay an egg case called an ootheca on my progrip things!! check it out
> [video=youtube;n7sauVBnOyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7sauVBnOyA[/video]


praying mantises are even better then lady bugs in the garden, i think every one should have them or lady bugs as a preventer.
why fight an infestation when you can prevent it


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i have seen mine grow before my eyes with no fans or breeze it was a very cool thing to witness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome, so im not hallucinating. its truly amazing. cell division before our very eyes.

prevention is key.

its even sweeter that ill have babies. the adults wont really go after aphids but the nymphs feed on them.

i'd like to get lady bugs too. they'll feed the mantis's and they eat aphids.

question though, what would ladys eat if there are no aphids present


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry no time to read, I gotta keep trimming


Nice haul whodat..



wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1254440View attachment 1254441View attachment 1254442View attachment 1254443View attachment 1254444
> Dual 600's are far exceeding my expectations, and the power bill is very nice.


Glad that you loving your 600's Wormdrive. Your plants look to be loving them aswell



Heads Up said:


> dman, that jackhammer looked mighty tempting. I'm more of a sativa person, love the up head highs. My first grows were from regular seeds, my last grow and this grow are from feminized seeds and my next grow which will be a sativa grow will be from feminized seeds. I justify the cost by knowing more than likely I'm getting a female plant, so far no males, and that means I don't need to feed and water soil that will be discarded after the males appear, not to mention the cost of growing the males electric wise. I did however take note of the seed making thing and growing from regular seed and will take that advice.
> 
> With all that said, fifteen of my nineteen clones have survived and I'm thinking from what I'm seeing, I should have ten nice plants and two beauties, one each of the headband x cali-o and 'the og18'. I've learned much with my first cloning attempt and have been reading up to learn more. I'm looking forward to my first batch from casey jones and headband.


Not to bad of odds Headsup. 



Heads Up said:


> Me too with the coffee. A couple of pics to update my clone attempt. In the group pic, my two new mothers are in the 'top' of the pic. Casey jones and headband, casey is the taller. They were one week old wednesday. If you look, you can see one cup has a leaf in it. There is a node just below the leaf but the original green from there has died off. I'm waiting to see if it will sprout a growing tip from somewhere? The one pic showing the already alternating nodes is the 18, the other two pics are the headband. If I had space I would keep these two as new mothers. cof you put it so well, so many strains...


Looking fantastic HU Nice and healthy lil buggers. Good Job 



curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Since you mentioned sharkzilla and uberkush, here they are still in puberty at day 23 of 12/12
> 
> ...


Lovely cof. You always have some unigue strains going. Looking killer old fart. Whats the lineage on the uberkush?



DST said:


> Hey folks, heres some pics I snapped today when I went to the library....
> 
> In Amsterdam we have underground garages for bikes...
> 
> ...


Dude stunning pics. I love the whole bicycle thing. Keeps the air clean green. Awesome shots of Amsterdam D. Cant wait to make my way over someday. Looks like lots of interesting stuff to just go around and see. 

The weed tunnel seems to be really filling in too. Cool shots bru.



whodatnation said:


> Hey everybody!
> HU congrats on the clones!
> DST I want to go to amsterdam soooooooooo bad!!! If I come would you let me buy you a beer?
> The SAINTS won over the panthers today so it's a good day
> ...


Thats right Whodat. WHODAT say they gone beat them Saints. 



whodatnation said:


> Durban-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Been eying that strain for awhile. Youll hav to give us a smoke report whodat. 



Buddy Ganga said:


> View attachment 1255896View attachment 1255894View attachment 1255893View attachment 1255892
> 
> I'm a runnin double 600's in an 8x4x6.5 tent. Works great for large veg and then flowering all in the same tent. Using a 4x4x6.5 (on it's side) tent with a 400 set up for my mothers, smaller veg and germinator/cloner.


Welcome GB. Nice looking room  what will you be growing in there?

1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 7, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> awesome, so im not hallucinating. its truly amazing. cell division before our very eyes.
> 
> prevention is key.
> 
> ...


when i first started growing i had a small seedling in my room, it was very lanky and streched. i woke up in the middle of the night and saw the shadow of the plant from the tv and it made a circling motion it was really cool i woke up at just the right time i guess. and as for waht the lady bugs would eat if no aphids well i dont really know, but i always had them in my indoor garden after i discovered them. the do die after a few days cuz they fly into the light. i just put 40-50 in every 3-4 days to keep them up in numbers to be safe. they are very cheap for a larges amount.
i can get 1800 for 10 bucks


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

Special bump for Headsup.  got the cloning down. 


Thats one happy lady HU!!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 7, 2010)

nov 7 status


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

The lil yins are coming right along Wally. Wont be long and they be monster  lol.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 7, 2010)

SB














BK


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking Good GG. Ill bet them AN nutes are working well. Pricey as they are but no doubt good ferts.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2010)

1bmm

According to sannie the uberkush is a k o kush/skubba kush cross, with the skubba being a pre 98 bubba kush crossed with cheese. Supposed to be a 7 to 8 week finisher with a stone to the bone effect, but typically, yield is on the small side...we'll see in 4 to 5 weeks.


cof

uberkush
http://www.sanniesshop.com/uberkush-nl-en.html


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 7, 2010)

i couldnt tell u,i havnt used them yet i just got them...but a friend of mine has them and hes getting amazing results!


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> 
> According to sannie the uberkush is a k o kush/skubba kush cross, with the skubba being a pre 98 bubba kush crossed with cheese. Supposed to be a 7 to 8 week finisher with a stone to the bone effect, but typically, yield is on the small side...we'll see in 4 to 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


mate of mine used to have a cut of green house seeds cheese which is a kush cross or something and it was a fast finisher at 7 weeks and it made ur head buzz. Shame he chucked it wen he first got powdery mildew.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Now that is awesome bru.......look forward to saying baby Mantis...how do you say the plural, Manti'? 




wally nutter said:


> awesome shots. great views, love the bikes.
> 
> UPDATE on Kai my praying mantis. she has decided to lay an egg case called an ootheca on my progrip things!! check it out
> [video=youtube;n7sauVBnOyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7sauVBnOyA[/video]





whodatnation said:


> Hey everybody!
> HU congrats on the clones!
> DST I want to go to amsterdam soooooooooo bad!!! If I come would you let me buy you a beer?
> The SAINTS won over the panthers today so it's a good day
> ...


Would I let you buy me a beer, hahaha, I am Scottish don't you know!!!



whodatnation said:


> Durban-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also want to have a go with some Durban, or something from SA....I have been having a go with another SA lady for some time, I hope she doesn't get jealous....



GNOME GROWN said:


> SB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic GG, whats happening with the pic of the node?



1badmasonman said:


> Goodevening gents. Got loads of work done on the room toaday. Getting close to the scrog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will come check it out when I have a min, looking good. You gonna have your reflectors in there as well?



mr west said:


> mate of mine used to have a cut of green house seeds cheese which is a kush cross or something and it was a fast finisher at 7 weeks and it made ur head buzz. Shame he chucked it wen he first got powdery mildew.


Powedery Mildew,,,,grrrrr.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

kool pics DST underground parking for bikes hahah crazy dutchies, gardens looking spot on mate

wally man that mantis is awesome id love one but my girl would freak, your going to have hundreds of them haha sweet

great buds whodat, AK is killer

1bmm your new setup looks swank man, good job


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 8, 2010)

its a supercrop!


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

ah, i see.......for a minute I thought you were starting some grafting....


GNOME GROWN said:


> its a supercrop!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep D going to custom bend an aluminum reflector to cover the whole cooltube.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

cool (I hope)

You looked at the type of material? I saw a thread with a guy, think it was Cruzer, who done some experimenting with his own hoods and different aluminiums....e.g flat, and orange skin type effect.




1badmasonman said:


> Yep D going to custom bend an aluminum reflector to cover the whole cooltube.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 8, 2010)

I think ill take some pics of my girls today and throw them up in a minute. My 2 Iced Grapefruits are way past ready to go into flowering im just waiting for this damn Blueberry Dwarf to finish*SIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*THIS BLUEBERRY IS AROUND 7 MONTHS OLD lol shes on day 67 of flowering I think my Road Runner is almost there as well.
There are plenty of places to take good clones off my Iced Grapefruits but then again i have so many seeds i want some strain variety's.... 
Hmmm Such a hard choice what to do?? I think i might either throw my Dog and Querkle in flowering with my 2 IGF or kill them im not sure what to do.... They still haven't grown much and with all these seeds i can just replace them with a new strain. Plus i dont want to be over regulation if mr Officer ever comes knocking on my door


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Decisions desicions HS...hard life eh!

Question to HeadsUp: a while ago you mentioned, or questioned about using the water that your de-humidifier collected. So now do you use it or ditch it, mate?

Cheezers, DST


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Goodevening gents. Got loads of work done on the room toaday. Getting close to the scrog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have reducer couplers at each end of the cooltubes? Or is it the same air flow all the way through?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> The lil yins are coming right along Wally. Wont be long and they be monster  lol.


monsters in my closet!!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

kai says thanks for the compliments. her kin will emerge in 3-6 months


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

ok ladies and gents i have an issue with my pistils not turning color. im in the 9th and week of flowering(8 week strain) and i thought i was kinda odd that the pistis are still 95% white. yesterday i looked through the scope and i saw a sea of milky white trichs and maybe one or two amber trichs, but like i said all white pistils, and the calyxes really havent started to swell . this is strange because this never happened to me before. what should i do? should i give it another week, two weeks to see if they change? should i chop it now and avoid the thc degrading? dont want to take a loss of yeild, but if i wait and give the flowers time to swell the thc might be degraded to an undesirable point. PLLEEAASSS!!!!! someone give me some advice on this, as i am stumped.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ok ladies and gents i have an issue with my pistils not turning color. im in the 9th and week of flowering(8 week strain) and i thought i was kinda odd that the pistis are still 95% white. yesterday i looked through the scope and i saw a sea of milky white trichs and maybe one or two amber trichs, but like i said all white pistils, and the calyxes really havent started to swell . this is strange because this never happened to me before. what should i do? should i give it another week, two weeks to see if they change? should i chop it now and avoid the thc degrading? dont want to take a loss of yeild, but if i wait and give the flowers time to swell the thc might be degraded to an undesirable point. PLLEEAASSS!!!!! someone give me some advice on this, as i am stumped
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


1st of all don't panic, you say it's an 8 week strain how do you know this? if it's because of what the breeder says i'd add another 2 weeks, what are your lights off temps? low night time temps will also cause your ladies to take a bit longer, if you chop now you will lose weight, wait for the calyxes to swell don't worry about THC degrading it wont degrade by that much that you would notice.


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 8, 2010)

Whats up everyone

Fellow herb man here , MEdical Patient outta the west . Would it be cool if i post some pics of my 600 watt girls ?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

curiousitykills said:


> Whats up everyone
> 
> Fellow herb man here , MEdical Patient outta the west . Would it be cool if i post some pics of my 600 watt girls ?


no it wouldnt. we hate pics


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

3eyes said:


> 1st of all don't panic, you say it's an 8 week strain how do you know this? if it's because of what the breeder says i'd add another 2 weeks, what are your lights off temps? low night time temps will also cause your ladies to take a bit longer, if you chop now you will lose weight, wait for the calyxes to swell don't worry about THC degrading it wont degrade by that much that you would notice.


naw, actually ive been growing it for about a year and a half , almost two.(Northern Lights). when i first got it i tried samples from 7, 7.5, 8. 8.5, and 9 weeks and eight was primo for me, but like i said all of the hairs are usually turned by that time. im just worried about the buzz not being what i want by the time they do turn. but hey thanks a million. anybody else wanna chime in,....please.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

amazing creatures

[video=youtube;pP4hwOKQ12U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP4hwOKQ12U[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2010)

curiousitykills said:


> Whats up everyone
> 
> Fellow herb man here , MEdical Patient outta the west . Would it be cool if i post some pics of my 600 watt girls ?


Please, we'd like to see them. Welcome aboard.


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> naw, actually ive been growing it for about a year and a half , almost two.(Northern Lights). when i first got it i tried samples from 7, 7.5, 8. 8.5, and 9 weeks and eight was primo for me, but like i said all of the hairs are usually turned by that time. im just worried about the buzz not being what i want by the time they do turn. but hey thanks a million. anybody else wanna chime in,....please.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 Im in the same situation, but at almost 10 weeks, a bunch of white hairs still on some but mostly milky white trichomes on them. Some ambers here and there. They all should have been around 9 week strains. But thats how it goes sometimes, they are still filling in which means more white hairs. Just gotta give them the time they need.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok here comes some pics of my sogouda Durban and cheesus 5 weeks in for the gouda and 4 weeks in for the rest of the girls 3 of the goudas are in NFT all was looking good until i discovered root rot now i'm fighting ph issues and lockouts but their still frosty little mofo's.


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks HU........


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Decisions desicions HS...hard life eh!
> 
> Question to HeadsUp: a while ago you mentioned, or questioned about using the water that your de-humidifier collected. So now do you use it or ditch it, mate?
> 
> Cheezers, DST


I don't use it only because I put h2o2 in my bucket and don't empty it but every five days or so. It can be used and I did use several gallons with no ill effects on the plants. It's like distilled water, which is ok if you are adding nutes and cal-mag but I wouldn't use distilled water for a complete grow. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2010)

Zen, have you in the past week or so given them any nitrogen? Are your temps cool? Cool temps will slow them down and nitrogen if too much will also slow flowering. I would try lengthening the dark period by a couple of hours since you should be done by now. That's my suggestion.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey 600 pals. Needs some help from any electrical savvy peeps. I went out today to get the subpanel to wire in to my main fuse box to run my lights. The guys at the electric supply store said that it may not be a good idea. I dont really see why. He asked why i would want to run a seprate line of 220. I told him it was to power my mig welder and i need 30 amp 220 power supply. 

He then quickly tried to push me off on an electrician that was hanging around bored. Fucken Dick. So i had to politley turn down the sparkies offer for obvious reasons. My power panel is in the grow room so not just any sparky will do. 

I do know a sparky whos a smoker and grows himself but cant seem to get in contact with him. So im hoping somebody out there knows a thing or 2 about old 100 amp buss type fuse panels. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2010)

I use allot more water than my dehumidifier sucks out of the air but I'v always emptied the DH res into my plants water res.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

i regret to inform you.

Kai is no longer with us.

she has passed on her lineage and so she has passed away


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2010)

genuity said:


> thanks HU........


You're welcome genuity?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i regret to inform you.
> 
> Kai is no longer with us.
> 
> she has passed on her lineage and so she has passed away


R.I.P. no worries you should be over run by those things soon.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> R.I.P. no worries you should be over run by those things soon.


couple months. i really hope they hatch when i'm still flowering. i just really wanna see them climbing my trees


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Zen, have you in the past week or so given them any nitrogen? Are your temps cool? Cool temps will slow them down and nitrogen if too much will also slow flowering. I would try lengthening the dark period by a couple of hours since you should be done by now. That's my suggestion.


well the lowest that it has gotten was like 60-62. that was when the lights were out. usually when they are on the temp stays between 70-75. do you think that is too cold, because i cant put a heater in there, my outlets are maxed out. what is the coldest that they can be subjected to. also what are the symptoms of cal-mag deficiency. cause this is also going on;in the beginning, on the top portion of the plant the fan leaves are starting to get yellow in between the veins, while the veins are staying "DARK" green. later on the yellow portion starts to turn a goldish/bronze color, while the viens start to pale. once it passes that stage, the enitre leaf starts to turn goldish/bronze, curl under(from the sides), until its dry and crackly, then it starts on the next level underneath it. ive never had this problem before, and ive heard that coco can suffer from cal-mag issues real easy. and seeing that im doing what ive been doing for a while and never had this problem that it might be a Cal-Mag deficiency. i'll try to put up a tomorrow, if needed. thanks everybody.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i regret to inform you.
> 
> Kai is no longer with us.
> 
> she has passed on her lineage and so she has passed away


sorry bout your "Defendor", but like a good soldier it made sure you had some back-up before it left.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello everyone Here is one of my gals . She just ended 5 weeks like the rest of my 6 plant grow . 
She is an Apothecary og .


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is my Supper Bubba , Shes is tall at 4 ft . She has this huge cola and buds all around .


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 8, 2010)

I am a medical patient and the current state of the economy along with the price of meds has left me in a place that i find myself happy to be . This a 6 plant legal grow with 6 strains. Apothecary og, super bubba , Mad man og , jedi og , northen lights 5 , Martian mean green . FF OF soil , this stuff is the greatest . The plants love it , right away . After a month i threw in some AN Sensi Grow AB
Flowering saw the introduction of AN sensi Bloom and bud candy , with big bud at week 4 to 8 , overdrive will be used at 8 to 10 with the og's and the final flush if all goes well . The garden just finished week 5 . This is my first attempt at growing the powerful herb of healing .


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is a video of the garden . [video=youtube;oxxmciRVD2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxxmciRVD2I[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2010)

For a "beginner", you seem to have a pretty good handle on growing. Keep on keeping on.


cof


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> For a "beginner", you seem to have a pretty good handle on growing. Keep on keeping on.
> 
> 
> cof



Thank you for taking the time to respond to me friend . This in fact my first attempt , with about 2 yrs of literature helping me to this point . This great site was kinda like a building block on which to learn on . Not just for me , Also for those around me .


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

Coooool. Nice selection there curiosity +reps for you and welcome to the club. That Jedi OG one sounds like a cool strain. If ya dont mind me asking where did you get the beans? 

1BMM


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 8, 2010)

whats up 1bmm . Thank you . These were actually cuts from a Dispensary . They came with a few surprises , nonetheless i chose to fight the nuances and i won . The cuts are what they sold at the place and the meds were bomb , just not the prices ! The nuance's were root aphids in early veg that i battled with Bayer Veg and citrus control , this stuff is a systemic , but for what its worth , the critters which had infested to point of swarms and stains of hundreds of tiny ones clustered together , they were obliterated like it was no thing . Zilch . Gone and never to be seen again .


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

Shit that sucks man. Root aphids. Looks like they pulled through nicely though.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2010)

Welcome to the six hundred curiousity, nice plants, especially for your first attempt. Ever think of growing some kush?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey looking nice curiosity  velcome to das 600.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 8, 2010)

Aww poor Kai at least your mantis is up their with mine. You know i realize i made the dumbest mistake and killed my mantis.............. Back when he/she was alive i sprayed for SM not thinking about the fact it would kill her 2.... I feel really bad and its only been lately i realized that i killed him/her whatever it was. I havent seen any Mantis around lately probably because its no longer summer but i think i might order some eggs or something


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2010)

Crazy stuff wally


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry to skip out like I did but I've been converting to vertical for flower and finally running the dedicated circuits to my grow room. I've got a 2 pole 20amp breaker installed in my panel now just for the grow room and the room is now divided in half so it's two rooms @ 5x5'. One side is veg and the other is flower. It's not complete yet due to a lot o unexpected things popping up over the weekend like sick kids and now a sick wife. It's close though, just need to put up the shelves and hang my filter. 
There's something else I've got in the works and don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet but accordig to DST, it's something that a few of you will appreciate &#58373;. It's experimental right now but I'm already testing out version 3 with high hopes.
I promise to post a bunch of pics once I have a proven design.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Crazy stuff wally


Damn that dudes got like 4 faces aha hahaha. cool little fkr Wally. An Australian preying mantis? Hes a bad lil mofo haha



Dezracer said:


> Sorry to skip out like I did but I've been converting to vertical for flower and finally running the dedicated circuits to my grow room. I've got a 2 pole 20amp breaker installed in my panel now just for the grow room and the room is now divided in half so it's two rooms @ 5x5'. One side is veg and the other is flower. It's not complete yet due to a lot o unexpected things popping up over the weekend like sick kids and now a sick wife. It's close though, just need to put up the shelves and hang my filter.
> There's something else I've got in the works and don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet but accordig to DST, it's something that a few of you will appreciate &#58373;. It's experimental right now but I'm already testing out version 3 with high hopes.
> I promise to post a bunch of pics once I have a proven design.


Family life ayy Dez. Me too bro. Its hard to get anything done, but the fam comes first. Gotta raise the yins to be primo lil humans aswell lol. Its not easy I know sheesh do i know.

 1BMM


----------



## HoLE (Nov 8, 2010)

hey peeps,,things are looking good in here,,,,long time no see,,,my last grow gave me 9 -1.5 litre jars,,,I don't even bother weighing it any more,,,,,,,that was with the 600,,,,so what do I do if I'm now using my 600 watt hood with an inline 430 attached to it,,,,is there a 1000 watt club,,,,or am I still safe here,,,,,,,got seeds that came up and are 8-9-10 nodes high in 4 weeks,,mystery seed and I think it may be auto flower,,,,cause they are showin hairs already,,,,is that what happens with auto flower,,not sure,,,and too stoned too read up on it right now,,,,anyway,,,hope all is good with everyone


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

i dont know where its from but i want one like that. 

welcome to the club curiosity.

i miss kai, nothing watching over my babies when i'm away


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> For a "beginner", you seem to have a pretty good handle on growing. Keep on keeping on.
> 
> 
> cof


what he said^ !!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

HoLE said:


> hey peeps,,things are looking good in here,,,,long time no see,,,my last grow gave me 9 -1.5 litre jars,,,I don't even bother weighing it any more,,,,,,,that was with the 600,,,,so what do I do if I'm now using my 600 watt hood with an inline 430 attached to it,,,,is there a 1000 watt club,,,,or am I still safe here,,,,,,,got seeds that came up and are 8-9-10 nodes high in 4 weeks,,mystery seed and I think it may be auto flower,,,,cause they are showin hairs already,,,,is that what happens with auto flower,,not sure,,,and too stoned too read up on it right now,,,,anyway,,,hope all is good with everyone


Welcome back hole. Man I love that avatar of yours haha. always reminds me of my neighbor dude when hes drunk which is always haha thats how the mofo walks  


Dont know much at all about autos Hole. Im sure one of the crew here has some experience.


----------



## HoLE (Nov 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Welcome back hole. Man I love that avatar of yours haha. always reminds me of my neighbor dude when hes drunk which is always haha thats how the mofo walks
> 
> 
> Dont know much at all about autos Hole. Im sure one of the crew here has some experience.


thxs 1badmasonman,,,,nice too see some same old same old here,,,,,well my 4 week old seeds have hairs on em while on 24 hour lighting,,,this stuff is good too,,,,,gonna have to maybe actually think about looking into reading some shit,,,, )


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Family life ayy Dez. Me too bro. Its hard to get anything done, but the fam comes first. Gotta raise the yins to be primo lil humans aswell lol. Its not easy I know sheesh do i know.
> 
> 1BMM


You got that right, LOL...both parts.
Just a bit ago my son says he doesn't want any more dinner because his tummy doesn't feel right . Not 5 minutes later, he's throwing up. My daughter seems to be better but my wife is pretty sick still and now my son too. I guess he and I won't be dodging this one afterall. I say myself too because I just don't see how I can take care of three sick people and not get it . Guess my garage will be in dissaray for a few more days...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 8, 2010)

curiousitykills said:


> Whats up everyone
> 
> Fellow herb man here , MEdical Patient outta the west . Would it be cool if i post some pics of my 600 watt girls ?


welcome, and post away!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's how my flower room looks tonight. Need to get the mylar panels and the shelves installed. The picture of the ballasts reflects strangely and looks like a mess but in reality, it's not. The autos kept growing into the 150 HPS bulb and burning so I figured I'll just leave them in the flower room to finish under 12/12 and if they hermie, oh well. They're soo damn tall now that the 150 cant even light down to the middle of them.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

I am away for one night romancing my wife with Fish and Chips and as usual the club is blowing up....

Firstly welcome Curiosity!!!

HeadsUp, thanks for the reply, I only ask as I hate throwing water away. I guess I'll just add it to my water barrel that I collect my rain water in....since Whodat seems to also do it. I am thinking of changing my airflow around, just cause I feel I need to do something....anyway, gonna wait until our man Dez hits us with his plan!!!

Wally, sorry to hear about Kai....guess it's your job to ensure the little yins make it through!

And this post just made me piss myself....ahahahahaha...Ah Mijn Heer, jij bent zo grappig!!!! (shame Das is German!!! and you know what they are famous for....Yup, stealing our Bikes!!!)



whodatnation said:


> Hey looking nice curiosity  velcome to das 600.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

welcome curiosity man, you dont have cats right?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

Autos will flower with time, the light schedule does not need to be flipped to 12/12. From what I've read, you can run autos in a 20/4 schedule.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

A pk 13-14 question. Mine should be arriving today. Does this get used along with your regular nutrient schedule?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 9, 2010)

idk anyhting baout that heads up. but youre in florida, no? which means its not even six. are you getting ready for work or up for some other strange reason?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

It's work wally, I'm up at five fifteen work mornings and around six or so on off days, sleep becomes a problem as you get older. Yep, I'm in flori-duh...the soil reminds me of the garden state, nothing but sand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> A pk 13-14 question. Mine should be arriving today. Does this get used along with your regular nutrient schedule?


sup headsup yeah ruin it with your base nutes, i generally lower the ml per litre if im using the full amount of pk so as not to burn.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 9, 2010)

i here yaa there. my pops is up between 5 and 6 no matter what. 

the sand provides good drainage though, its not so bad


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

I just went into my grow room to check on the girls. I have to say, the grape ape is doing nicely, should get about a foot long bud from her and she is filling in much more quickly than the others. My dog...is confused. It seems as if she decided to become a she and then had a sex change operation, she has balls. I picked off five of them last night. The grape ape also grew balls which I picked off and haven't had any more in about a week or so. I'll keep checking my dog the next couple of days to see is he/she is growing more. Just a little heads up for those with dogs and apes.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks don.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Yup, I run the PK 14-14 with my normal nutes. 10th of a dosage increase each week.

Indeed some of the DOGs seem to sprout sax, as I have wanred a few times. My DOG1 that i started for our 600 DOG experiment is completely nanner free! yet one of the others is nanner-tastic, or was. Of course I took a clone from the naner one before it showed anything, DOH!

Grape Ape sounds like it's nice!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

When do you guys start using the pk 13-14 and do you use it until completion of the grow?

I'll get some new pics up of the girls this weekend.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Some do it differently HeadsUp, I tend to start mine around the end of week 1 of pistils showing.

Based on an average of 10 weeks flower I then increase by the 10th from there on.

All it is really doing is altering your NPK ratios so that there is more PK available, and by doing it gradually I find the plants don't tend to get overnuted or burnt with sudden changes in diet.



Heads Up said:


> When do you guys start using the pk 13-14 and do you use it until completion of the grow?
> 
> I'll get some new pics up of the girls this weekend.


----------



## ghb (Nov 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> A pk 13-14 question. Mine should be arriving today. Does this get used along with your regular nutrient schedule?


 


Heads Up said:


> When do you guys start using the pk 13-14 and do you use it until completion of the grow?
> 
> I'll get some new pics up of the girls this weekend.





DST said:


> Some do it differently HeadsUp, I tend to start mine around the end of week 1 of pistils showing.
> 
> Based on an average of 10 weeks flower I then increase by the 10th from there on.
> 
> All it is really doing is altering your NPK ratios so that there is more PK available, and by doing it gradually I find the plants don't tend to get overnuted or burnt with sudden changes in diet.


 
HU all i would say is listen to people with experience using it and pay no attention whatsoever to the instructions on the bottle!. i have used 3 bottles of the stuff and all 3 had different instructions, can you believe that?, one bottle says use it near the end of flowering, one said use it at the first sign of flowering and the other said use it in the middle of flowering


i agree with DST it is simply a pk booster so the longer you go in flower you wanna increase the PK and reduce the N.
i still use it just as a booster when using my coco a+b line, when i start to back off the a+b nutes i ditch it and go for atami bloombastic as my pk booster. what do you normally use for a pk boost?


----------



## curiousitykills (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello to everyone , thank you for the warm welcome . This place rocks . I will post some more pics up tonite .


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

I don't often read the New posts threads but have a few times of late. It was only after doing this that I saw again how often the trusted the - flush the plant - piece of advise seems to be branded around.

Flushing I think can be a good thing but also leaves the medium rinsed of a lot of the goodness in there, and doesn't always solve the problem. HeadsUp mentioned about not having many problems with his plants and using mycorrhizae as a preparation product for his medium. Another trusted bru cof supports Sannies seeds, which also has some great info on medium preparation. Micronutrients I feel are often missed out when dealing with plant diagnosis. Nutrient lock out may be a lot of peoples problems due to overzealous feeding, but with the correct preparation, over feeding can probably be avoided if you have a strong root base and a healthy plant.

The reason I bring this up is that one of my cuttings, the OG Kush clone, was just not happy at all, it had pretty much every thing going wrong with it that lack of micronutrients creates. Now when I have an issue, and I have been using this for around 12 months now, I use a product from a Dutch company called Pokon - Groenkracht (Greenpower.) This contains all the micro-nutrients needed to solve those annoying un-diagnosable problems, including Boron, Cobalt, Copper, Iron, Manganese, Molybenum, Zink. 

The micro organisms act as Chelating Agents, which in simple terms enable nutrients to move freely around the plant, roots etc. I don't want to tell peeps how to suck eggs, but for anyone interested, just look up things like: Chelation, Chelating Agents, Amino Acids, Organic Acids, Hydroxomate Siderophores (the last 3 being the most common natural chelating agents.) 

An example the article I read gave was in high PH medium's, Iron will for example create insoluble nutrients, however increased chelation avoids this. So naturally having this occur as much as possible is going to give you a plant that is more powerful, handles nutrients quicker and faster, and is not subject to slight changes in things like PH that can happen when increasing nutes too much.

Anyway, just some thoughts for today. This is the link to the pokon website..it's in Dutch, but if you see this product I recommend it. http://www.pokon.nl/huis/producten/product/29

Peace DST


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

And to sum it up the benefits of chelation from the article.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1. Increase the availability of nutrients. * [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Chelating agents will bind the relatively insoluble iron in high pH soil and make it available to plants.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*2. Prevent mineral nutrients from forming insoluble precipitates.*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
The chelating agents of the metal ions will protect the chelated ions from unfavorable chemical reactions and hence increase the availability of these ions to plants. One example is iron in high pH soil. In high pH soil, iron will react with hydroxyl group (OH-) to form insoluble ferric hydroxide (Fe(OH)3) which is not available to plants.[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fe+3 + 3 OH-[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-------->[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fe (OH)3[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Soluble[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Insoluble[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chelation will prevent this reaction from happening and hence render iron available to plants.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3. Reduce toxicity of some metal ions to plants.*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Chelation in the soil may reduce the concentration of some metal ions to a non-toxic level. This process is usually accomplished by humic acid and high-molecular-weight components of organic matter.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*4. Prevent nutrients from leaching.*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Metal ions forming chelates are more stable than the free ions. Chelation process reduces the loss of nutrients through leaching.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*5. Increase the mobility of plant nutrients.*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Chelation increases the mobility of nutrients in soil. This increased mobility enhances the uptake of these nutrients by plants.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*6. Suppress the growth of plant pathogens.*[/FONT] 
Some chelating agents may suppress the growth of plant pathogens by depriving iron and hence favor plant growth.


----------



## grow space (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey ya all..i have a quick question, can i use 600 w without a cool tube...grow room is big enough so i dont see a problem?! I will also have a big circulating fan and also another desk fan blowing straight to the bulb, form the ground, off form plants...so is this possible with good results overall ????








Stay high ya all.....


----------



## ghb (Nov 9, 2010)

grow space said:


> Hey ya all..i have a quick question, can i use 600 w without a cool tube...grow room is big enough so i dont see a problem?! I will also have a big circulating fan and also another desk fan blowing straight to the bulb, form the ground, off form plants...so is this possible with good results overall ????
> 
> 
> Stay high ya all.....


i have 2 600w hps in a 1.2x4.2m tent and don't use cooltubes, so long as you got good circulation and air exchange you will be fine.


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2010)

grow space said:


> Hey ya all..i have a quick question, can i use 600 w without a cool tube...grow room is big enough so i dont see a problem?! I will also have a big circulating fan and also another desk fan blowing straight to the bulb, form the ground, off form plants...so is this possible with good results overall ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll be just fine......


----------



## grow space (Nov 9, 2010)

ghb said:


> use 2 600w hps in a 1.2x4.2m tent and don't use cooltubes, so long as you got good circulation and air exchange you will be fine.


Thanks man 4 the info....
so i have right now one white widow and one ak 47 in flower, just started..i have one 150 w hps, and 2 70 w hps...will be adding a 600 w for all the cause, oh and i also have 2 t8 fluro tubes as well, one warm white and one cool white, lil over a 100 w of side lighting....will be adding also a another t8 fluro rack to another side for complete all around side lighting...thats my masterplan right now, just felt like sharing with ya all good ppl....stay high...


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds like a BRIGHT idea grow space, lol.....sorry for the pun, in a strange mood this afternoon....

Please show us some pics of the set up, sounds like you are covering all the bases. And we all guarantee that you will LOVE your 600!!!

Peace,

DST




grow space said:


> Thanks man 4 the info....
> so i have right now one white widow and one ak 47 in flower, just started..i have one 150 w hps, and 2 70 w hps...will be adding a 600 w for all the cause, oh and i also have 2 t8 fluro tubes as well, one warm white and one cool white, lil over a 100 w of side lighting....will be adding also a another t8 fluro rack to another side for complete all around side lighting...thats my masterplan right now, just felt like sharing with ya all good ppl....stay high...


----------



## grow space (Nov 9, 2010)

ok, will post some in here in the future, when i actually have my 600 w...Hopefully it wont be over a week.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

The DPQ...full of F2 seeds.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 9, 2010)

frosty!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone got a tissue lol


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;QhDBKi6iuOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhDBKi6iuOM[/video]

dont know why youtube uploaded it sidewaayz


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 9, 2010)

I started soaking some new beans last night, let me go through the list, 2 Rocklock, 1 LA Woman, 1 Motavation, 1 Warlock, 1 Pineapple Express, 1 Kings Kush, 1 Wappa, and 1 Galaxy. I am still going to reveg and take clones from my best with this run, so after this seed run it will be all clones from that point. Hoping I find something really nice in this run too. I want big producers that are potent, and finish in a decent amount of time, not too much to ask right? If the Wembley and Violator are good, that will be 2 big producers that are potent, and 1 more would be good, that finishes around the same time as those. So maybe Ill find that this seed run. Though Im not sure I have the room for 3 mothers and their clones. Some work needs to be done to free up the rest of my veg area, part of it is taken up by the inline fan that goes to my flower room. Anyway, 9 plants this time, I did 12 last time, that was way too many, at least with the 6 weeks of veg I gave them. I think these ones will veg around 3 weeks and go into 12/12. Basically when the coletrain is done, these babies will go into the flowering room to make room for some clones from the ones Im going to reveg.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 9, 2010)

I think 2 months should give me enough time to reveg and get some nice clones established. I probably wont push these plants as far as this run, just so I can get my clones going on time. So Ive basically alotted myself 8 weeks flowering time for this next run, if their not completely finished oh well, I will take what is there, put whatever I think is worth keeping around in the veg area (if there is anything), and get my clones running. Thats when my yields will start to be more like what Im looking for. Should have a nice yield if I can get buds like my violator and wembley all the way across in a sea of green.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

ghb said:


> HU all i would say is listen to people with experience using it and pay no attention whatsoever to the instructions on the bottle!. i have used 3 bottles of the stuff and all 3 had different instructions, can you believe that?, one bottle says use it near the end of flowering, one said use it at the first sign of flowering and the other said use it in the middle of flowering
> 
> 
> i agree with DST it is simply a pk booster so the longer you go in flower you wanna increase the PK and reduce the N.
> i still use it just as a booster when using my coco a+b line, when i start to back off the a+b nutes i ditch it and go for atami bloombastic as my pk booster. what do you normally use for a pk boost?


Normally, nothing for a pk boost. I usually give my plants quarter strength nutes from what the manufacturer recommends. About week four or so of flowering I would up the nutes to half strength, that was my pk boost.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

That flushing thing again. I have flushed and not flushed. The last grow I flushed, maybe this one I won't? I think it makes no difference if your bud is dried and cured properly. Actually I don't like to flush, that's a week to ten days of nothing but water. I don't care for that idea, maybe the last few days of nothing but water but ten days?

DST you are correct, this and the last grow I have been concentrating on creating that living soil idea. First I concentrated on the buds, then after acquiring a little knowledge concentrated on the leaves, now it's time to concentrate on the root structure. As those who have been around know, I don't use hot mixes of nutes, I use the less is more method of fertilization. Anyway since starting the clones on rhizotonic a few days ago, today it seems like they have exploded with growth. I gave them some more rhizo today, yesterday they got a light dose of N and some hygrozyme. I also use liquid karma every once in a while on all my plants. As for the chelating, it makes nutrients available immediately to your plants as dst said. My actual macro nutrients pretty much stay the same. I use 9-3-6 for grow and jacks classic blossom booster for flowering, 10-30-20 and I'm quite happy with the results. If I think they need extra N, I give them fish emulsion 5-1-1. I also use silica, 0-0-3. About every fifth watering or so I give them some molasses for the bacteria in the soil to eat. Every once in a while they get some cal-mag. Today in the mail my Zone from dutch master arrived, more root stuff to try out.

Back to the pk thing, it's something like week three or four of flowering, how much pk should I start them with?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> That flushing thing again. I have flushed and not flushed. The last grow I flushed, maybe this one I won't? I think it makes no difference if your bud is dried and cured properly. Actually I don't like to flush, that's a week to ten days of nothing but water. I don't care for that idea, maybe the last few days of nothing but water but ten days?
> 
> DST you are correct, this and the last grow I have been concentrating on creating that living soil idea. First I concentrated on the buds, then after acquiring a little knowledge concentrated on the leaves, now it's time to concentrate on the root structure. As those who have been around know, I don't use hot mixes of nutes, I use the less is more method of fertilization. Anyway since starting the clones on rhizotonic a few days ago, today it seems like they have exploded with growth. I gave them some more rhizo today, yesterday they got a light dose of N and some hygrozyme. I also use liquid karma every once in a while on all my plants. As for the chelating, it makes nutrients available immediately to your plants as dst said. My actual macro nutrients pretty much stay the same. I use 9-3-6 for grow and jacks classic blossom booster for flowering, 10-30-20 and I'm quite happy with the results. If I think they need extra N, I give them fish emulsion 5-1-1. I also use silica, 0-0-3. About every fifth watering or so I give them some molasses for the bacteria in the soil to eat. Every once in a while they get some cal-mag. Today in the mail my Zone from dutch master arrived, more root stuff to try out.
> 
> Back to the pk thing, it's something like week three or four of flowering, how much pk should I start them with?



have you ever grown with guano?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

That is a big no wally. I considered it and almost bought a variety pack of the stuff. What stopped me is I don't know if I brew up a big batch of the stuff, how long does it keep? Beside that, I have not much of an inkling to try to do an organic grow. I have nothing against man made ferts at all and no complaints about how my bud tastes, it tastes good to me. It just seems like another thing that I have to spend too much time to prepare.

I see your babies are coming along nicely there wally. How long do you plan on vegging them?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> That is a big no wally. I considered it and almost bought a variety pack of the stuff. What stopped me is I don't know if I brew up a big batch of the stuff, how long does it keep? Beside that, I have not much of an inkling to try to do an organic grow. I have nothing against man made ferts at all and no complaints about how my bud tastes, it tastes good to me. It just seems like another thing that I have to spend too much time to prepare.
> 
> I see your babies are coming along nicely there wally. How long do you plan on vegging them?


theres nothing wrong with mad made nutes at all, but once you go guano you dont go back. guano brings out the best of the buds. you'll never taste anything as brilliant as guano grown ganj.

if you can use manmade ferts you can use guano. you can mix a big batch of it and let it sit. they recommend 24 hours before you use it. if you dont use it all it ferments longer which is all the better. check this article http://hightimes.com/grow/ht_admin/88

with guano you dont have to worry about nute burn, not that its not existant its just you have to be looney to overdue it. guano also provides micro and macro nutrients and the fungi necessary for a healthy soil.

i currently use mexican guano, about a tbsp per gallon, humega tbsp/gal, and unsulphered organic molasses. my girls are loving it. i plan on vegging them till theyre about 3 feet tall


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2010)

What is the npk on the mexican quano?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 9, 2010)

mexican rates at 10-2-1, perfect for vegging

then there's peruvian seabird guano, its a hotter poop, but still safe, recommended to sit for72 hours before use. its rated at 10-10-2, perfect for transition

then we go to jamaican, 1-10-.2 for flowering

then for final flowering we go to indo for a npk value of .5-12.02

check out sunleaves "international house of guano" its got everything and its cheap


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2010)

it might sound funny... but I wish I could switch to soil, just to use guano. Got too much invested in my hydro setup though. Plus my previous attempt at soil was disaterous. Maybe I'll try another single pot stuck in the corner and see what happens. Can't be as bad as my first attmept. Maybe I'll do an outdoor plant next year. We'll see.

Almost got my closet in order... well, sorta. And I have a lot more time to invest in getting things ready as my ps3 broke the other day. Fucking sucks.

Props to all who posted plants. Just a lovely bunch of plants we grow here in the 600.

And Man Outdoor Indica... what a selection you have getting ready. Sounds like the choices they have at a dispensary... all out of one grow. Nice!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> it might sound funny... but I wish I could switch to soil, just to use guano. Got too much invested in my hydro setup though. Plus my previous attempt at soil was disaterous. Maybe I'll try another single pot stuck in the corner and see what happens. Can't be as bad as my first attmept. Maybe I'll do an outdoor plant next year. We'll see.
> 
> Almost got my closet in order... well, sorta. And I have a lot more time to invest in getting things ready as my ps3 broke the other day. Fucking sucks.
> 
> ...


if you can find the time and space i HIGHLY recommend guano. my pops has grown bud with the full gamit and hes stopped the experimentation when he discovered gauno. fortunately i havent had to waste time to discover gauno's amazing properties


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2010)

Gotta love the guanos


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 9, 2010)

with the guanos and other poos out theri, you dont have to make tea with them right? i mean you can add them as a dry powder to the soil when preparing it right?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> it might sound funny... but I wish I could switch to soil, just to use guano. Got too much invested in my hydro setup though. Plus my previous attempt at soil was disaterous. Maybe I'll try another single pot stuck in the corner and see what happens. Can't be as bad as my first attmept. Maybe I'll do an outdoor plant next year. We'll see.
> 
> Almost got my closet in order... well, sorta. And I have a lot more time to invest in getting things ready as my ps3 broke the other day. Fucking sucks.
> 
> ...


Ahh dude my ps3 broke down last week. My lil guy shove a piece of cardbord from the back of a picture frame in the drive and knocked it off track. Wouldnt take a disk or read it. If thats what yours is doing jig check out youtube for ps3 repair vids. I ripped into mine and fixed it good as new just from whatching them vids. Cool shit. Anyways glad your getting your grow on jig. Are you going with the flooded tube? 



whodatnation said:


> Gotta love the guanos
> View attachment 1259641View attachment 1259653View attachment 1259642



You aint shittin Whodat. Is that the Sour D... ? Them are some fat ass colas!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 9, 2010)

hey guys been a little while since ive posted. i harvested most my plants and put a couple more in to replace them. ive got a ? though for my new plants. i was trying to keep these plants healthy and green, so i have been PHing my nutes adding superthrive and molasses yet i still have yellowing on my leaves around the second full week of flower. i havent changed watering cycle so its not over watering, my nutes for flower are 0-10-0 mixd with a small amount of my veg 3-1-3. not sure if i need to get a flower stimulant that is real high in P, like beastie bloomz. thanks for the advice.

last two pics are the plants in ?- the others have the dead growth and yellowing but too far into flower to worry about.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 9, 2010)

First off the Timewarps popping its shell off


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 9, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hey guys been a little while since ive posted. i harvested most my plants and put a couple more in to replace them. ive got a ? though for my new plants. i was trying to keep these plants healthy and green, so i have been PHing my nutes adding superthrive and molasses yet i still have yellowing on my leaves around the second full week of flower. i havent changed watering cycle so its not over watering, my nutes for flower are 0-10-0 mixd with a small amount of my veg 3-1-3. not sure if i need to get a flower stimulant that is real high in P, like beastie bloomz. thanks for the advice.
> 
> last two pics are the plants in ?- the others have the dead growth and yellowing but too far into flower to worry about.


How far in flower are they LG? They look near done from the pics?

EDIT my bad had to go back and read carefully haha. Stoned as i am haha. I dont know what to say LG if your phing youd be in the correct range for ideal nutrient uptake. Perhaps they need a boost of N.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 9, 2010)

Got my seedlings in some soil about 10 minutes ago.I have the LEDS right above the soil to keep it warm. Hopefully in the next few days there will be 9 little girls in there getting ready for their great adventure. Probably just LEDs for my veg this time, as it will only be about 3 weeks. I am using 3 90w ufos. They work well for veg, suck total ass for flowering. I will start feeding my girls earlier this time, I think I waited to long last time, used just water for about the first 3 or 4 weeks. I know thats ok, will keep them going, but doesnt give you their full potential. I dont have enough soil to transplant to when its time, gotta go pick up more from somewhere, but where this time of year? Probably fn walmart, which means miracle grow, damn I hope somehow they have something else. Maybe lowes would have something else. Id hate to order something and have it ship here. Oh well that I will have to deal with in a few weeks. All I know is there started, and Im harvesting over the next few weeks. All is well at the moment. Oh yeah, the soil is half new half recycled. I had a bag of soil left over from the start of this grow, and I reused the soil from my vanilla kush that went hermie. So I mixed them, added some perlite, got the soil damp, and planted the seeds. Most of these are freebies from attitude, but unlike a lot of things I have heard, these were all plump, mature seeds, with good striping. And most of them cracked within 24 hours.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> with the guanos and other poos out theri, you dont have to make tea with them right? i mean you can add them as a dry powder to the soil when preparing it right?


I'm pretty damn sure you are correct  



1badmasonman said:


> You aint shittin Whodat. Is that the Sour D... ? Them are some fat ass colas!!!


Thanks !BMM  That is the ak but the Sour D is looking good with a quick finish too.




littlegrower2004 said:


> hey guys been a little while since ive posted. i harvested most my plants and put a couple more in to replace them. ive got a ? though for my new plants. i was trying to keep these plants healthy and green, so i have been PHing my nutes adding superthrive and molasses yet i still have yellowing on my leaves around the second full week of flower. i havent changed watering cycle so its not over watering, my nutes for flower are 0-10-0 mixd with a small amount of my veg 3-1-3. not sure if i need to get a flower stimulant that is real high in P, like beastie bloomz. thanks for the advice.
> 
> last two pics are the plants in ?- the others have the dead growth and yellowing but too far into flower to worry about.


Sorry not to sure what to say about the yellowing but the finishing buds look FIRE!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2010)

OD I guess there aren't any grow stores in your area?...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 9, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> OD I guess there aren't any grow stores in your area?...


 No, I want to take a trip to a good hydro store, but thats about a 2 hour drive. I will check out my normal spot for soil, but I dont know what they would have this time of year. Hmm, what am I thinking... recycle! These wont get transplanted until the switch to the flowering room, so I will have the soil from the plants that are flowering now. That should solve my soil issue.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 9, 2010)

glad to see everythings poppin' in the six hundo club. 1bmm your cave is looking sweet. got some little ones in the mail from a couple cool cats on here. almost done trimming my OD...and by almost i mean only another 3 or 4 pounds. Ive been super busy with ID and OD latley, and I cant wait to get some chill time and catch up on the 100s of posts ive missed.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks seedless. Taking my sweet ass time getting it all dialed. 

I know how to get in touch with edward scissor hands if you need him Seedless hehe. 

Whodat picture perfect buds shots, and that drying rack is genius.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm a bit upset about some seeds I germd around a week ago. I germ'd 3 Cataract Kush and 3 Headband and all that sprouted were 2 of the Headband. they all had nice tap roots when I put them in the rockwool so I dunno what happened.

Anyway, here's the progress I made today. Got the insulation in the walls, the OSB sheeting on and the mylar hung. The shelf placement is laid out on the walls and the extra OSB I'm making them out of is marked up and ready to cut so tomorrow I'll run it all through the table saw ans mount them up. Then it's on to the veg area, which won't take long since I'm mainly taking stuff out instead of building stuff. 

After taking these pics I started thinking about changing my creen name to Goldmember, LOL.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 9, 2010)

Some good vibes for Yeee.

[youtube]Q_PqJC5_80o[/youtube]


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 9, 2010)

Got my 600watt room under way over the past couple days...

Repost of my thread in the indoor section


Here is the progress and supplies so far. Soil is ordered (Fox Farm Ocean Forest, Fox Farm Happy Frog, Fafard B Mix, and Fafard Custom Mix) they will all be tested side by side for a few different variables. Other than that the only things I am still waiting for are the oscillating fans, mylar, and a couple duct reducers.

The final setup will have four very short tables on casters measuring 3.5' x 6'...the room is 8' x 14' and the floor is in the process (first coat in pics) of having a rubberized floor laid...One 8" Can Fan per three lights, one 8" Can Fan for exhaust and one 6" Can Fan for intake...all High Output models which will exhaust to the Ozone Generator and exit threw an 8" hole in the chimney. This is all for now.

The space I had to work with







Mother room is in the back left corner of the room in this pick






The mother/clone room (measures 5' by 4'...those square pots are 12" x 12" 4.75gallon)






Framed and rubber floor going in






Flower room






And the toys


















In the next week the flower and mother room will be wired with a total of three new 20amp breakers, all the walls and ceiling will be insulated with R5 Styrofoam Board, and the tables, lights, and fans installed.

From my estimate with three gallon bags I have a max capacity of 200 plants in flowering at a time. This first run will have 100 plants. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> That flushing thing again. I have flushed and not flushed. The last grow I flushed, maybe this one I won't? I think it makes no difference if your bud is dried and cured properly. Actually I don't like to flush, that's a week to ten days of nothing but water. I don't care for that idea, maybe the last few days of nothing but water but ten days?
> 
> DST you are correct, this and the last grow I have been concentrating on creating that living soil idea. First I concentrated on the buds, then after acquiring a little knowledge concentrated on the leaves, now it's time to concentrate on the root structure. As those who have been around know, I don't use hot mixes of nutes, I use the less is more method of fertilization. Anyway since starting the clones on rhizotonic a few days ago, today it seems like they have exploded with growth. I gave them some more rhizo today, yesterday they got a light dose of N and some hygrozyme. I also use liquid karma every once in a while on all my plants. As for the chelating, it makes nutrients available immediately to your plants as dst said. My actual macro nutrients pretty much stay the same. I use 9-3-6 for grow and jacks classic blossom booster for flowering, 10-30-20 and I'm quite happy with the results. If I think they need extra N, I give them fish emulsion 5-1-1. I also use silica, 0-0-3. About every fifth watering or so I give them some molasses for the bacteria in the soil to eat. Every once in a while they get some cal-mag. Today in the mail my Zone from dutch master arrived, more root stuff to try out.
> 
> Back to the pk thing, it's something like week three or four of flowering, how much pk should I start them with?


What I would suggest is roughly calculate how many more waters you think you are going through (say an extra 6 weeks worth) and then start with the min 0.1ml per litre (roughly 0.5ml per gallon) then increase this 10 times over the next 6 weeks worth of watering until you are at 5ml per gallon...



littlegrower2004 said:


> hey guys been a little while since ive posted. i harvested most my plants and put a couple more in to replace them. ive got a ? though for my new plants. i was trying to keep these plants healthy and green, so i have been PHing my nutes adding superthrive and molasses yet i still have yellowing on my leaves around the second full week of flower. i havent changed watering cycle so its not over watering, my nutes for flower are 0-10-0 mixd with a small amount of my veg 3-1-3. not sure if i need to get a flower stimulant that is real high in P, like beastie bloomz. thanks for the advice.
> 
> last two pics are the plants in ?- the others have the dead growth and yellowing but too far into flower to worry about.


I would go for a macro problem, give them something like the product I suggested, contains all those essential elements (including molybdenum - which I would guess as your problem.) Then continue with a light feed from there....



Outdoorindica said:


> No, I want to take a trip to a good hydro store, but thats about a 2 hour drive. I will check out my normal spot for soil, but I dont know what they would have this time of year. Hmm, what am I thinking... recycle! These wont get transplanted until the switch to the flowering room, so I will have the soil from the plants that are flowering now. That should solve my soil issue.


Recycle for sure!!! Works wonders.



MedHeadGRWR said:


> Got my 600watt room under way over the past couple days...
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Thoughts...WOW! That's my first thought, second thought...wish I had that much space....third thought, You have spent quite a bit of $£'s I hope it all works out, seems like you are on top of things....and just a few 600's eh?!?! lol. Please keep us posted of your progress and feel free to post and chime in whenever you like.

Peace to all 600's.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2010)

yeh MedHeadGRWR that room is something serious 
Any a/c or dehumidifier? Im sure you got it covered.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, back to the guano thing. Do you guys have to brew your guano before using it? The international house of guano variety pack is what I was looking at, looks interesting. I seem to recall reading something or other about organics and aerobics, good and bad ones and if you let your brew sit around too long it develops those bad aerobics...pardon the wording I don't recall the proper terminology.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

Outdoor, if you have a home depot around you, I use Scott's premium potting soil for containers with great results. Of course I add perlite and worm castings among other things.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

DST that DPQ looks excellent man, frostastico

lovely colours little grower!

whodat always coming with the fat nugs man.

*MedHeadGRWR daaaamn man thats going to be some sweet setup *

loving the slightly stoopid track 1bmm, looks like your going to be up and rocking in no time man!


so i got a question for the 600, i took a couple of clones well into flower like 5 ish weeks, the clones are lookin crazy, almost not like mj at all, question is will they eventually sort themselves out ?

View attachment 1260393


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

Don, what ya' got there? Confederate Jasmine?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

medhead, do you have someone who comes in to read your water meter? That's the first thing that pops into my mind...other than WOW! That is quite the serious outlay of dollars. Just please don't tell me after all of that you are going to start with bagseed. Just for future reference, you could have gotten your HO lights for much cheaper. In case they take a dump, you can get what is called high bay HO lights from contractor lighting supply for half the cost. They are not grow lights per say but they do the same thing at half the cost. I've done two complete grows with a four tube, four foot t-5, 20k lumen output and I currently have said fixture in my mother keeper grow tent for vegging and it does a great job.

http://www.contractorlighting.com/high-bay-c-32.html?page=1&sort=2a

Other than that, a tip of the hat to you, that is going to be one mean set-up. Good luck and good growing.

Whodat, very, very nice bud. Please tell me more as to how you use guanos.

And DST, I started my girls off with one ml of pk 13-14 last night, per gallon of water.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

hahah its cherry cheese but more like a black rose pheno it came from this rude gal


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2010)

Don

That's normal for a re-veg, she'll look like a mj plant shortly...don't give up on her.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks cof i wasnt about to! i hate seeing any mj plant die even the males


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

cof, thanks for that info, I was not aware of that little fact. Some of my clones are showing a bit of strange traits also, twisted mutated leaves seems to be the common factor. I do however notice that the more they grow, the more normal the growing pattern.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Thoughts...WOW! That's my first thought, second thought...wish I had that much space....third thought, You have spent quite a bit of $£'s I hope it all works out, seems like you are on top of things....and just a few 600's eh?!?! lol. Please keep us posted of your progress and feel free to post and chime in whenever you like.


Thanks and will do.



whodatnation said:


> yeh MedHeadGRWR that room is something serious
> Any a/c or dehumidifier? Im sure you got it covered.


Thanks, A/C hopefully should not be needed. The room will have two 8" 750 cfm Can Fans just for cooling the lights which the air being pulled through is cool basement air...dehumidifier will be used if necessary (hopefully neither will be needed to cut down on electric consumption. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> *MedHeadGRWR daaaamn man thats going to be some sweet setup *
> 
> so i got a question for the 600, i took a couple of clones well into flower like 5 ish weeks, the clones are lookin crazy, almost not like mj at all, question is will they eventually sort themselves out ?
> 
> View attachment 1260393


Thanks! What strain is that?



Heads Up said:


> medhead, do you have someone who comes in to read your water meter? That's the first thing that pops into my mind...other than WOW! That is quite the serious outlay of dollars. Just please don't tell me after all of that you are going to start with bagseed. Just for future reference, you could have gotten your HO lights for much cheaper. In case they take a dump, you can get what is called high bay HO lights from contractor lighting supply for half the cost. They are not grow lights per say but they do the same thing at half the cost. I've done two complete grows with a four tube, four foot t-5, 20k lumen output and I currently have said fixture in my mother keeper grow tent for vegging and it does a great job.
> 
> http://www.contractorlighting.com/high-bay-c-32.html?page=1&sort=2a
> 
> Other than that, a tip of the hat to you, that is going to be one mean set-up. Good luck and good growing.


Thanks man, in the year of owning the house they never came in to check the water meter so I am not concerned about that. As for the strains being used, here is a list of what I have to choose from.

DNA Genetics - Kushberry Feminized

Barneys Farm - Night Shade Feminized

Paradise Seeds - Sensi Star

Green House Seeds - Himalayan Gold Feminized

Dutch Passion - Holland's Hope Feminized seeds

T H Seeds - Chocolate Chunk

Paradise seeds - White Berry Feminized

Reserva Privada - OG Kush #18 Feminized

Barneys Farm - LSD Feminized

Sensi Seeds - Big Bud

Dutch Passion - Twilight Feminized

Homegrown Fantaseeds - Cheese 

Barneys Farm - Vanilla Kush Feminized

UFO #4 Royal Queen Seeds - Amnesia Haze Feminized

UFO #3 Royal Queen Seeds - Shining Silver Haze Feminized

UFO #2 Royal Queen Seeds - Special Queen #1 Feminized

UFO #1Royal Queen Seeds - Special Kush #1 Feminized

UFO #5 Royal Queen Seeds - Blue Mistic Feminized

As well as a couple different cross breed white widows that are in the works

I will probably keep 10 mothers of a few different strains...more than enough to choose some good one.

As for the lamps, well I got 6 of those High Par Lumitek bulbs for $400 (about $65 a piece), I got the Lumatek ballasts for $700 (about $115 a piece) and the Yield Master hoods for $500 (about $85 each) and the T5 lights I got the 4' 8 bulb for $230 and the 4' 2 bulb for $95 so I can't complain about those prices IMO.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2010)

Well you are in week 3 (i think thats what you said) of flower so I don't think that'll be such a biggie. Let us know if you see any difference



Heads Up said:


> And DST, I started my girls off with one ml of pk 13-14 last night, per gallon of water.


Just got back from my local House and Garden growshop....there were a couple of dudes buying the shop out (Dutchies in a German car - which means they live on the border and probably register their car in Germany since it's cheaper - although illegal to do!!!) However, I don't think the illegal car really worried them since they were buying about the same, if not more grow equipment than Medheadgrwr....it's always interesting to see the character that come into a grow shop!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DST that DPQ looks excellent man, frostastico
> 
> lovely colours little grower!
> 
> ...


 Hey Don, the plant I have going now is a reveg from a cut I took 3 weeks into flower and mine looked like that. This is her yesterday at 15 days flowering. 



D


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2010)

you are going to have a nice bush


nice pics all 600.............Roger out!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

MedHeadGRWR said:


> Thanks! What strain is that?.


 cherry cheese but more like a white verssion of black rose haha the lineage is all over the place part is cherry assasin part exodus cheese, tho it doesnt look owt like it. in answer to the question, who knows! 



duchieman said:


> Hey Don, the plant I have going now is a reveg from a cut I took 3 weeks into flower and mine looked like that. This is her yesterday at 15 days flowering.
> D


sweet dutchieman, looks good man, real good for 15 days, what is she? ill keep the faith in mine haha



genuity said:


> you are going to have a nice bush[/URL]


 hope so i want to run 10 clones off her and one just like her ASAP

thanks for the vibes peeps


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet dutchieman, looks good man, real good for 15 days, what is she? ill keep the faith in mine haha


Not sure. Her mother was my first grow from some bag seed I found. She had a pretty tame odor until you brushed her up, then it was a pretty intense skunky lemon smell, and when I harvested her she was really pungent. When I smelled it I immediately remembered the bag it came from. This one doesn't seem so strong other than the typical weed smell, but only for a bit when the fans first go off. Anyway, got my 600 now with some nice gear from Sannies that I'm just getting going. Looking forward to the holiday/winter season growing and hanging out with you boys. 

Cheers,

D


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

I did an experiment a couple of months ago where I took some cuttings from a couple of flowering plants that were already budding and the cuttings all had little buds forming on them when I cut them. I stuck them all in rockwool and left them in a humidity dome for 11 days. Once they were rooted I put them in mesh bottom pots and stuck them in a ebb & flow hydro setup in the flower room under 12/12 and they didn't grow very much but one did come up with 2 new shoots. They basically just picked up where they left off and kept budding. They looked like 6 colas growing out of the hydroton and I ended up getting 5-7 grams off each of them so it was a bit of a waste except for the learning experience.

I have around a dozen clones in the same dome right now that are cuttings I took from the Afgan plants and the Raspberry Cough plant that are flowering. I wanted to trim the lower branches and figured I'd keep them instead of throwing them out. I won't be putting them back into flower like the others though. I'll let the keepers reveg and hopefully get one nice mother of each strain.

I wasn't aware they would start looking that for a bit and then change so now I'm excited to watch the transformation.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a couple pics I found of the cuttings I mentioned. One is the day I put them in the flower room and the other is a few days shy of a month later. They were frosty a dense little things. I can't remember if it was two Sour Grapes and four Green Cush or the other way around but it doesn't matter.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;Cs5c4wovvV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs5c4wovvV4[/video]

I know the drummer, not a friend but not a stranger.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> OK, back to the guano thing. Do you guys have to brew your guano before using it? The international house of guano variety pack is what I was looking at, looks interesting. I seem to recall reading something or other about organics and aerobics, good and bad ones and if you let your brew sit around too long it develops those bad aerobics...pardon the wording I don't recall the proper terminology.


i make a brew. i dont know nothing about those aerobics you were mentioning.

ill mix like a five gallon brew. depending on the strength i may put 1 tbsp/gall or 2-3tbsp/gal. now im not gunna use five gallons at once. so it sits. i usually water them really good one day, about a gallon. no water the next, then another gallon the next day. gallon every other day basically. now from that five gallon mix i usually get down to one gallon left and make a new batch but i keep that left over gallon. kinda like how brewers keep, i think its called the wort, im not sure, but they keep something alive. im kinda losing coherency now, but that what i do.

from what i gather letting it sit helps. the life develops more and more.

hope that helps..


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 10, 2010)

o and good music tracks my dudes. 

i love love love stoopid, tribal seeds is mad rad aswell. my type of music!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 10, 2010)

additionally, everyones plants look lovely. if pot cultivation was a sport, club 600 would reign supreme


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2010)

1000 pages!.. u guys can carry on a chat


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 10, 2010)

longest thread ever? i think so.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 10, 2010)

It may be an advertisement/promotion for the show WEEDS but I thought they did a pretty cool job

Happy 1000 Pages to Club 600

[video=youtube;zfiaC-2K1LM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfiaC-2K1LM[/video]

[video=youtube;n4NYBIIwYjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4NYBIIwYjU[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 1000 pages!.. u guys can carry on a chat


Well of course we can, we're stoners who keep forgetting what we were saying.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Well of course we can, we're stoners who keep forgetting what we were saying.


But never tell us that we don't know what we're talking about!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2010)

And on that note, I'll take the 10,000th LOL


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 10, 2010)

Heres to 1000 pages.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 10, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Heres to 1000 pages.
> 
> View attachment 1260773View attachment 1260774


How about 1001


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for the response 1BMM, whodat, and DST. i picked up some dynagrow bloom which is 3-12-6 and has trace elements in that, some im going to try that out this next watering. for my humboldt grow and bloom formulas it says to use deuce deuce which is 0-0-22 so i may be needing a higher amount of potassium with the current nutes im using. they were real healthy in veg and first week and half in flower, but some change around week two is causing a depletion from the plant that im not replacing.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

Like the videos, LOVE those photos. What an awesome looking effect, bravo Wormdrive


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2010)

i do not know y they call it "monstercropping",
but here is a o.k read. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/346874-monster-cropping-increasing-yield.html


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 10, 2010)

happy 420 eastern time


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> OK, back to the guano thing. Do you guys have to brew your guano before using it? The international house of guano variety pack is what I was looking at, looks interesting. I seem to recall reading something or other about organics and aerobics, good and bad ones and if you let your brew sit around too long it develops those bad aerobics...pardon the wording I don't recall the proper terminology.



aerobics lol if there were such a thing as bad aerobics this would be it.
[video=youtube;UTx_XT2XuEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTx_XT2XuEs[/video]

You must be talking about anaerobic lol. That basically means without oxygen. When that happens with tea then I believe it starts to breed bad bacteria  The instructions on the box says to mix the guanos with water... but Im sure in small quantities the bat guanos can be use in your soil mix but they are very hot... hit me up if you have any other questions, sorry to jet but i gotta trim.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 10, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> aerobics lol if there were such a thing as bad aerobics this would be it.
> [video=youtube;UTx_XT2XuEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTx_XT2XuEs[/video]
> 
> You must be talking about anaerobic lol. That basically means without oxygen. When that happens with tea then I believe it starts to breed bad bacteria  The instructions on the box says to mix the guanos with water... but Im sure in small quantities the bat guanos can be use in your soil mix but they are very hot... hit me up if you have any other questions, sorry to jet but i gotta trim.


lmao

heads up you got me reading. like who dat said without oxygen bad bacteria will start to breed. so for proper tea making you need and air stone running or some other method of introducing oxygen into the brew.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

That's exactly the point I was getting at wally. For worm casting tea I used two air stones in a five gallon bucket, added molasses and let it bubble for three days, two days later it stunk to high heaven, I ended up dumping three of the five gallons. That's what I want to avoid using guano if I go that route. Every serious tea recipe I have seen they always let it brew with air stones running. And whodat, the anaerobic bacteria is what I meant, thank you. So do you brew your tea or just mix it with water and let er' rip?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks for the response 1BMM, whodat, and DST. i picked up some dynagrow bloom which is 3-12-6 and has trace elements in that, some im going to try that out this next watering....


I've been using the dyna-gro bloom and it has cleared up my micro-nutrient deficiency. What is damaged is non repairable and you might consider trimming.
Once I cleared the problem, I started alternately feeding with Jacks Classic Bloom 10-30-20. I had better bud development with the jacks than the dynagro, but the jacks does not contain all of the plant requirements and created a cal/mag issue.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

genuity said:


> i do not know y they call it "monstercropping",
> but here is a o.k read. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/346874-monster-cropping-increasing-yield.html



I noticed you back there on that thread, did you ever try that method? If so?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I've been using the dyna-gro bloom and it has cleared up my micro-nutrient deficiency. What is damaged is non repairable and you might consider trimming.
> Once I cleared the problem, I started alternately feeding with Jacks Classic Bloom 10-30-20. I had better bud development with the jacks than the dynagro, but the jacks does not contain all of the plant requirements and created a cal/mag issue.
> 
> 
> cof


I've been using dynagro veg nutes, 9-3-6, I like that ratio for veg and the 10-30-20 of jacks for flower. I don't regularly add cal-mag but I do use it along with liquid karma and the last couple of grows hygrozyme, so far so good. My next sativa grow I'm going to give botanicare's pro line a go, it's supposed to be good for sativa.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I've been using dynagro veg nutes, 9-3-6, I like that ratio for veg and the 10-30-20 of jacks for flower. I don't regularly add cal-mag but I do use it along with liquid karma and the last couple of grows hygrozyme, so far so good. My next sativa grow I'm going to give botanicare's pro line a go, it's supposed to be good for sativa.


You're growing in soil, which has the micro-nutrients, coca doesn't.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> That's exactly the point I was getting at wally. For worm casting tea I used two air stones in a five gallon bucket, added molasses and let it bubble for three days, two days later it stunk to high heaven, I ended up dumping three of the five gallons. That's what I want to avoid using guano if I go that route. Every serious tea recipe I have seen they always let it brew with air stones running. And whodat, the anaerobic bacteria is what I meant, thank you. So do you brew your tea or just mix it with water and let er' rip?


with the guano its best to make a tea. you can use it as top dressing too but i think making a tea accelerates the process. as for the stink, that may not have meant your tea was bad.

if you just mix and rip youre not getting everything out of it. brewing with lotsa bubbles really brings out the micros in the guano


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I noticed you back there on that thread, did you ever try that method? If so?


i have been doing it befor i seen that thread,i think it is good if you want a lot of clones,or want to save a strain.
it made the plant stay short and bushy,the end results was this plant.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks crazy. What was the final mass??


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> You're growing in soil, which has the micro-nutrients, coca doesn't.
> 
> 
> cof


cof, so what is the advantage in using coco? Can you mix coco and soil?


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2010)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> That looks crazy. What was the final mass??


a lil over 3oz i think.
same veg/flower as the one from seed,same size pots....ect
the one from seed gave me 6+oz.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

So I take it you don't grow with that method on a regular basis genuity? My problem is this, I just like growing and experimenting. It's probably why I have ten ideas in my head for my 'next' grow, most of which never happen. I must also confess, I love the look of a plant that is just doing it's thing growing towards that one big ol' main cola, although I don't think that is the way to get the best yield from a plant.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> cof, so what is the advantage in using coco? Can you mix coco and soil?


Sure you can. Coca is a sterile environment with the ability to hold 5 to 8 times its weight in water and nutrients and resists decomposition better than peat and has a more acceptable ph range.
I was growing with peat and made the change to coca and my plants have never looked better.


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So I take it you don't grow with that method on a regular basis genuity? My problem is this, I just like growing and experimenting. It's probably why I have ten ideas in my head for my 'next' grow, most of which never happen. I must also confess, I love the look of a plant that is just doing it's thing growing towards that one big ol' main cola, although I don't think that is the way to get the best yield from a plant.


no!! i only use it when i want a lot of clones,
but i only take'em 2-3 weeks in flower,i my self like to let'em grow ol'natural,but like you said not good for the yield.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2010)

When you say acceptable ph range, what is that range and does it tend to drift one way or the other over time?

Genuity, if I got six ounces from a plant, I would be sure I made some major mistakes or it was just a freak of nature. I will say I am looking to try to hit that six ounce mark my next sativa grow. We all need a dream.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> When you say acceptable ph range, what is that range and does it tend to drift one way or the other over time?


_Ed Rosenthal's _Marijuana Grower's Handbook page 261
5.8-6.4
I stand corrected about "sterile environment"
"...a source of potassium, as well as iron, manganse, zinc and copper..."


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2010)

getting this winter grow going.............
(og x sour diesel) x (91 chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl)

these are at 4 weeks veg as of this comeing monday,2 more weeks of veg ,for a full 6 weeks veg.
repotting from 1 gal pots,to 2 gal pots,these will be there home till the end.

some re-veg of grapegod


dog cola.............frosty


just to get the black-n-white photos poppin!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

that looks like a very nice set up going there genuity. those girls all look real healthy and have huge fan leaves, i was just thinking to myself i dont see many clones around that have leaves like that. 

COF- thanks a lot for the info on the dynagrow bloom. i like the ratio of jacks classic as well. ive got coco going along with my soil plants that im trying to get the hang of. i think next time i put fresh clones in coco i should water them with a real low dose of nutes. the few clones ive placed in coco without a first watering seem to take awhile to suck the moisture from the coco as they dont have a large root mass.

i was at a new dispensary today looking for some new clones. they had a nice selection of clones to choose from and were healthy so that was a good sign. a weird thing was that they had a large room with alot of plants but i could not go in to check them. there was a middle man between me and the plants that was fairly short on his explanations of each plant. as i looked at the prices i saw a couple plants for 50$ and they were reserva privada og kush and og #18 kush. i thought at this price it would be a fairly nice size bush, but they were offering small clippings for 50$. one of the guys told me it was well worth the money but they had no result bud for me to look at and i have a hard time believing any small clipping is worth that much. as well spending 50$ initially is quite a big jump for me when the 10$ looked good and hopefully are what the names are. i ended up getting on all the guys nerves talking about this and the potency of weed for a good twenty minutes.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> That's exactly the point I was getting at wally. For worm casting tea I used two air stones in a five gallon bucket, added molasses and let it bubble for three days, two days later it stunk to high heaven, I ended up dumping three of the five gallons. That's what I want to avoid using guano if I go that route. Every serious tea recipe I have seen they always let it brew with air stones running. And whodat, the anaerobic bacteria is what I meant, thank you. So do you brew your tea or just mix it with water and let er' rip?





wally nutter said:


> with the guano its best to make a tea. you can use it as top dressing too but i think making a tea accelerates the process. as for the stink, that may not have meant your tea was bad.
> 
> if you just mix and rip youre not getting everything out of it. brewing with lotsa bubbles really brings out the micros in the guano


Copy from my sd journal.
I brew an organic guano kelp tea I use with every watering.


This is the recipe.

I use tap water and let it bubble for a day before I use it . The ph of the tap water is around 8 but by the time the brew is done it has changed the ph to where it thrives for both the plant and micros. My soil is a mix of 6 parts FFOF, 2 parts earthworm castings,2 parts perlite, 1 cup of powderizd dol lime per cu foot of soiless mix. 

The dry tea mix is, (flowering)
2/3 cup of each 
Peruvian seabird guano
Jamaican bat guano (for veg all I change is the jamaican BG for mexican BG)
Worm castings
I put this dry mix in pantyhose to act as a "tea bag"
5 tbs blackstrap molasses.
Mix into 5 gallons of dechlorinated water.
I let it brew for 24hrs and then use.
30 minutes or so before the feeding I add 5 tbs of maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract.

The tea will always stink but you can def notice the bad stink from the good stink. Best to bubble it up to the very second you use it, and if it has to sit around an extra day I just add more blackstrap molasses to feed the herd.




Damn this harvest was a brees  bud to leaf ratio was very pleasing. I got to go buy some batteries before I get more pics but trust me they are coming!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> that looks like a very nice set up going there genuity. those girls all look real healthy and have huge fan leaves, i was just thinking to myself i dont see many clones around that have leaves like that.
> 
> COF- thanks a lot for the info on the dynagrow bloom. i like the ratio of jacks classic as well. ive got coco going along with my soil plants that im trying to get the hang of. i think next time i put fresh clones in coco i should water them with a real low dose of nutes. the few clones ive placed in coco without a first watering seem to take awhile to suck the moisture from the coco as they dont have a large root mass.
> 
> i was at a new dispensary today looking for some new clones. they had a nice selection of clones to choose from and were healthy so that was a good sign. a weird thing was that they had a large room with alot of plants but i could not go in to check them. there was a middle man between me and the plants that was fairly short on his explanations of each plant. as i looked at the prices i saw a couple plants for 50$ and they were reserva privada og kush and og #18 kush. i thought at this price it would be a fairly nice size bush, but they were offering small clippings for 50$. one of the guys told me it was well worth the money but they had no result bud for me to look at and i have a hard time believing any small clipping is worth that much. as well spending 50$ initially is quite a big jump for me when the 10$ looked good and hopefully are what the names are. i ended up getting on all the guys nerves talking about this and the potency of weed for a good twenty minutes.


I annoy the guys at my collective too... want to know everything about the cuttings. It's clear I know much more about growing than any of them do... but I keep asking questions. It's kinda funny, if it wasn't so annoying.

The talk of collectives and strains had me look at the selection they got at my place. I COULDN"T BELEIVE the selection. Too bad I'm trying my had at seeds this run... this is what they got: Blackberry, Bubble Gum, Gmac 15, Hawaiian Snow, Jack 2, Kushage, LCD, Master 1, Master Kush, OC Bubba, Rocklock, Sharksbreath, SIY Kush, SLH, Skywalker, Sour Diesel, Sour OG, T-4, White Widow, Whodini

If I went in I would be there for hours trying to decide. Shit. Got me thinking of maybe running 6 different strains this go round. Maybe finding a patient to double my allowed plants, run 12 strains. AHHHHHH the choices.

Also.... LG... I loved this pic or yours: (pic bump)


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn people....slow down....1000 bitches!!!!!So been out for a few days....got married....reception....family....blah blah blah......anyways...lots of good info...

DST=lots of good shit lately....was looking into adding aminos myself...Hygrozyme is the product I wish to use.
Whodat=Lovin the poop recipe....have been reading alot about the wonders of pooh lately and the last time I was in the hydro store I had a 20min talk to the owner about the stuff....anyways...Props

The family is now gone so the room will be going back up....think I'm coming out of the tent(LOL)....want to turn it up a notch and use the 400w along with the 1000watter(was dimmed to 600 in the tent)...time to feed the clones....Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 10, 2010)

i thought i would show my hash blunt i am going to smoke soon, it is about 5 grams of hash flattened into about a joint sized paper, i would have made it bigger but it kept getting stuck to the wax paper. its got about a gram of weed inside hal permafrost and half jack frost, this is my first time smoking in a long while and i am going to try to finish this thing between me and my girl
heres some pics not eh best but it shows it


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i thought i would show my hash blunt i am going to smoke soon, it is about 5 grams of hash flattened into about a joint sized paper, i would have made it bigger but it kept getting stuck to the wax paper. its got about a gram of weed inside hal permafrost and half jack frost, this is my first time smoking in a long while and i am going to try to finish this thing between me and my girl
> heres some pics not eh best but it shows it


 I want one.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 10, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I want one.


ive been wanting one ever since i saw the video on youtube with redman and method man smoking one and now the time has come. in their vid though they have a blunt sized one, i dont know how they did this with no sticking to the counter probs. this should be more then enough for me and my girl though


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ive been wanting one ever since i saw the video on youtube with redman and method man smoking one and now the time has come. in their vid though they have a blunt sized one, i dont know how they did this with no sticking to the counter probs. this should be more then enough for me and my girl though


Let us know if you survive lol that shit looks kill.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 10, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Let us know if you survive lol that shit looks kill.


it just might knock me the fuck out, im still waiting for my girl to get home so i can test it, it should burn for days. 
i wish i could smoke this with the club members if it were a lil longer im sure we could all get at least 2 good hits


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2010)

Who's got the blow torch? Happy 1,000 th page DST!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks insane! We'll def need a smoke report...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 10, 2010)

dam nice buds and pic, i will go purchase a torch if i could smoke some of that


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 10, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> That looks insane! We'll def need a smoke report...


will do if im am able to type, or if i remember  it might have to happin tomorrow before i can do so.
i also go in for my second laser removal of a shitty neck tat tommorew


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> dam nice buds and pic, i will go purchase a torch if i could smoke some of that


Thanks mcpurp  those are some AK colas.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> will do if im am able to type, or if i remember  it might have to happin tomorrow before i can do so.
> i also go in for my second laser removal of a shitty neck tat tommorew


You getting it removed because it sucks or because you don't want tats anymore? I have a few myself and still like them just as much as when I got them, except for my very first one. That one was definitely poor judgement and looks like shit. My brother has some artwork for a nice new piece that will cover it though. It's small and the new piece is not . My bro's a tattoist that's had a few pieces featured in a couple tatto mags and usually works the shows and stuff. He lives near Jigfresh and works down the hill from there.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks mcpurp  those are some AK colas.


one plant or what? Those are kick arse colas.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i thought i would show my hash blunt i am going to smoke soon, it is about 5 grams of hash flattened into about a joint sized paper, i would have made it bigger but it kept getting stuck to the wax paper. its got about a gram of weed inside hal permafrost and half jack frost, this is my first time smoking in a long while and i am going to try to finish this thing between me and my girl
> heres some pics not eh best but it shows it


I'm getting higher just looking at it


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> You getting it removed because it sucks or because you don't want tats anymore? I have a few myself and still like them just as much as when I got them, except for my very first one. That one was definitely poor judgement and looks like shit. My brother has some artwork for a nice new piece that will cover it though. It's small and the new piece is not . My bro's a tattoist that's had a few pieces featured in a couple tatto mags and usually works the shows and stuff. He lives near Jigfresh and works down the hill from there.


I was just thinking about getting a new tat. Maybe I'll get your buddy to do it. Not on my neck though, lol.


----------



## ghb (Nov 11, 2010)

i would like to rep you DST for making the 600 the best damn thread on rollitup. 252 pages of excellence.


AAAHHHH NO! i must spread some love before giving you any more, somebody rep DST for me please!?.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

Smoke report on the hash blunt plz or are u still incapasitated???


----------



## ghb (Nov 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> Smoke report on the hash blunt plz or are u still incapasitated???


lol i know, he said it was just him and his girl smoking it, gonna be fooked!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

props to DST man when the big 600 smoke up going on!??!!? 

damn mcpurp your probably still out your tree hahah

what i got coming out at the mo


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 11, 2010)

Whodat, is that the results of guano? Love the pic, post us up another one in february for mardi gras. Hey whodat, you ever get one of those big time eggs the captains throw out? And thanks for the quano info.

Mcpurple, if you can smoke that whole thing in one sitting, you're a better man than me. Looks tasty.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes that is the product of poop tea  Not sure about eggs but I'v caught painted coconuts at Zulu 

I wonder if mcpurp could finish that blunt?!?! I could try but probably would fail.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

Don thats some nice looking bud you got  how big is that pot?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

tiny, i think its 11cm x 11cm x 21.5 not sure on the litres ill check for ya tonight im potting up


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 11, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I wonder if mcpurp could finish that blunt?!?! I could try but probably would fail.


I don't think I have ever turned down the "next" hit....smoke it till it's dust!!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 11, 2010)

Sad news.............the clones are all dead.....all of them......I built a little room out of poly in the corner of my closet...thought they could survive a couple days unattended.....WRONG....I think I'm gonna cry....seriously!!!!! Well....time to drop beans I guess....Fkn sucks...I was hoping to start the perpetual and harvest in 8 weeks........help me out 600...What should I do next: PICK TWO
BLZ BUD-Serious Seeds(just harvested)
White Rhino-GHSC
Super Lemon Haze-GHSC
Kings Kush-GHSC
SharksBreath-DNA
Rocklock-DNA
Sour Kush-DNA
Sour Cream-DNA
Wappa-Paradise
Sensi Star-Paradise
Chronic-Serious Seeds
Motivation-Magus Genetics
Warlock-Magus Genetics
Blue Venom-G13 Labs
Mataro Blue-Kannabia
La Blanca-Kannabia
BCN Diesel-Kannabia
Those are all Fem.....I also have a few regular SkunkBerry-PeakSeedsBC
Probably do only two beans this time(Scrog) of two different strains.....So what do you think????


A Moment of silence for the clones


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 11, 2010)

Could you imagine trying to catch up on this thread from start to present!!!! I hate it when I'm off for four days.......Good stuff Peeps....Keep posting!!!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 11, 2010)

Speaking of a moment of silence. I don't mean to hijack this thread 600 but I'd like to point out something very important. Today is Remembrance Day where we honor our fallen Veterans. In my opinion it is the most important day of the year, yet sadly it is not an official holiday. Anyway, I like to think about all the things we are able to do in our daily lives because of their sacrifices, and one of them is our ability to gather here like we do. It is not the inventors of the internet or even the administrators of this site that give us this ability, it is the sacrifices of our VETERANS that did that. Please give some thought to our fallen, all over this world, if even for a brief minute. 



Thanks guys, 
D


----------



## ghb (Nov 11, 2010)

i had a couple of clones go like that on me, a couple of drops of superthrive in water brought them back to life. i don't blame you for giving up on them though, they look so sorry.

i say go for the super lemon haze and the sour cream with for your next grow.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2010)

Today is a state and federal holiday in the states, Veteran's Day, and yes, they should be remembered and respected.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 11, 2010)

Sharksreath and sour cream!

:moment of silence:


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

kings kush and warlock or blue venom. real hard to resist a blueberry mixed with some white widow.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

I second that and will certainly be doing so. 

Thanks to everyone for making this thread what it is....much love.


DST


duchieman said:


> Speaking of a moment of silence. I don't mean to hijack this thread 600 but I'd like to point out something very important. Today is Remembrance Day where we honor our fallen Veterans. In my opinion it is the most important day of the year, yet sadly it is not an official holiday. Anyway, I like to think about all the things we are able to do in our daily lives because of their sacrifices, and one of them is our ability to gather here like we do. It is not the inventors of the internet or even the administrators of this site that give us this ability, it is the sacrifices of our VETERANS that did that. Please give some thought to our fallen, all over this world, if even for a brief minute.
> 
> View attachment 1261989
> 
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 11, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> You getting it removed because it sucks or because you don't want tats anymore? I have a few myself and still like them just as much as when I got them, except for my very first one. That one was definitely poor judgement and looks like shit. My brother has some artwork for a nice new piece that will cover it though. It's small and the new piece is not . My bro's a tattoist that's had a few pieces featured in a couple tatto mags and usually works the shows and stuff. He lives near Jigfresh and works down the hill from there.


 it is just a shity tat , it looks kinda bad, and it is a visible neck tattoo and it is hard to get a job as well. i love tattoos i a have another on my arm. i would like to get most of my body tattooed eventually just gotta have the cash first. id never get rid of a nice tattoo.



mr west said:


> Smoke report on the hash blunt plz or are u still incapasitated???


Oh man i tell you what that is by far the highest ive been well since ever. i haven't smoked for a few months and then smoked that thing first time smoking again. i passed out at 10 pm and woke up at about 10:45 adn still feel a little high. it tasted so good to it was the most pure form of smoke i have had. we only got half of it smoked though. and surprisingly it burnt very evenly. i thought the weed inside would burn faster then the outside but it did not, i think i am going to finish it tonight. man i got to recommend this form of smoking weed to every one to try at least once, it does use a nice chunk of hash to do but well worth it, i could not move off the couch till i crawled into my bed. it felt like i was strapped to the couch. my GF said she couldnt tell if my eyes were open they were so chinked, and they were cuz i was watching a new SVU



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I don't think I have ever turned down the "next" hit....smoke it till it's dust!!!!!


man if you smoked this thing with one other person and it was your first time smoking in about 2 months i think you would have made it about as far as me. i tried to smoke till it was dust but it was just not gonna happin


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 11, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Sad news.............the clones are all dead.....all of them......I built a little room out of poly in the corner of my closet...thought they could survive a couple days unattended.....WRONG....I think I'm gonna cry....seriously!!!!! Well....time to drop beans I guess....Fkn sucks...I was hoping to start the perpetual and harvest in 8 weeks........help me out 600...What should I do next: PICK TWO
> BLZ BUD-Serious Seeds(just harvested)
> White Rhino-GHSC
> Super Lemon Haze-GHSC
> ...


DNA SOUR KUSH AND DNA SHARKS BREATH! i'll have those both going soon!  

i sold my kings kush beans to a buddy of mine..out of 10 only 3 germd but there growing real strong! hes 4 weeks into flowering and they look amazing! good luck bro and sorry about ur clones


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 11, 2010)

hey boys. any one know what the ideal temps should be during flowering?


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 11, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys. any one know what the ideal temps should be during flowering?


I believe it is 65-89 Night temps only 15 under that Correct me if im wrong people....

I chopped my Blueberry Dwarf today after you get threw all the leaves there is quite a bit of bud Ill throw some pictures up in a minute


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 11, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> DNA SOUR KUSH AND DNA SHARKS BREATH! i'll have those both going soon!
> 
> i sold my kings kush beans to a buddy of mine..out of 10 only 3 germd but there growing real strong! hes 4 weeks into flowering and they look amazing! good luck bro and sorry about ur clones


Shame about those clones did that myself once now i try check them daily, Super Lemon Haze-GHSC & Chronic-Serious Seeds sounds like a good early and late mix unless your after the same finishing times.I ve got some chronic on myself ,ive been waiting to get some rocklock cuts off a mate for a while now as soon as they come there going in.You got a good selection to choose from !!

On a sad sad note one of the dogs have died (i put it in the wrong cup with no holes in)& ones doing well .
a few shots from the grow:
View attachment 1262775View attachment 1262773View attachment 1262776
Reveg SSH, cheese 7wks & abit..


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 11, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I believe it is 65-89 Night temps only 15 under that Correct me if im wrong people....
> 
> I chopped my Blueberry Dwarf today after you get threw all the leaves there is quite a bit of bud Ill throw some pictures up in a minute


 
I also forgot i Moved my 2 Iced Grapefruits downstairs my room is crowded as hell but when this road runner is done i can move the box its sitting on and clear some space.. I think what i like more about soil is ITS ALOT LESS MAINTENCE but then again hydro seems to grow so much fast and plumper....


EDIT: Heres the pics its not all chopped yet there is still more then half the plant to do
BB Before chop


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

Some recent picss...still fighting a bit of PM, but the crop will be fine. Just got to keep a close eye.

FredWestsKillerCheese



CaseyJones


DOG

DOG


Peace,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

Great pics D! Hows that dehumidifier working out? can it bring your rh down to 40-45?


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

It's working full tilt and the rh is sticking around 55-60rh, I haven't hooked up the drainage so it requires emptying, and it helps if you do that!!! Going to sort the drainage thing out as emtying it every day, twice a day is shit.

My humidity meter is actually the one I bought for my first grow, so I am not sure how accurate it is(16 yrs old!). I have a digital one in my living room so may give that a try to test for accuracy. Seriously wet here at the moment, and the fresh air is very damp, soon as it hits the warm air- moisture. So for my change I think I will go back to drawing air from outside and pulling that directly up through the cool tubes and out of the room via my extractor fan that sits outside the cab. That will limit the amount of fresh damp air that is getting into the cab. May look at CO2 as well, just not sure about a kosha place to buy CO2 cylinders, and not look totally jail bait!...or I could set up a home made kit.



whodatnation said:


> Great pics D! Hows that dehumidifier working out? can it bring your rh down to 40-45?


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

congrats on the harvest HS!!!



Hotsause said:


> I also forgot i Moved my 2 Iced Grapefruits downstairs my room is crowded as hell but when this road runner is done i can move the box its sitting on and clear some space.. I think what i like more about soil is ITS ALOT LESS MAINTENCE but then again hydro seems to grow so much fast and plumper....
> 
> 
> EDIT: Heres the pics its not all chopped yet there is still more then half the plant to do
> BB Before chop


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

You can get co2 from bar supplies store or welding supply stores amongst other places but just make sure its not mixed with any other gasses! 

or.... you can go with a small propane or natural gas burner. 
Hold on just a min!?!? your hydro store doesn't carry and refill bottled co2?!?! thats crazy talk 


Hey D Im not sure if you saw this pic or not but just incase you didn't hear it is again 
Happy 1,000 pages  no lie this pic is the 1,000th pic in my library on the comp...


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 11, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> I believe it is 65-89 Night temps only 15 under that Correct me if im wrong people....
> 
> I chopped my Blueberry Dwarf today after you get threw all the leaves there is quite a bit of bud Ill throw some pictures up in a minute


A big difference in temps from lights on to lights out promotes stretching. Ideally you would like to keep your lights out temps as close to your lights on temps as possible. I would only go for a big drop in temps if I was at the end of flowering and I wanted to put some color into the plants.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

Salute to our Veterans.............Worldwide


Enlscycle congrats on tieing the knot. Its all uphill from here hehe. Jokes bro. Congrats!!!

Welcome back to the high life Mcp. Id sure give the hash blunt a whirl.

Whodat i got a blowtorch haha. Toot that horn son. 


 Happy 1000 


Genuities Bud porn

Frosty indeed G. 

And the new batch is on par aswell. 

DST awesome pics once again. You truley have a freakin ZOO on your hands  

Whats the backround on the FWKC? Looks mighty fine, wish a mofo could find some cheese round myparts lol. 



 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 11, 2010)

As for veterans day, every year I go and get my vietnam vet buddy good and stoned. I thank him profusely because he went and I didn't have to go. I watch a lot of military stuff and to this day I wonder how anyone who has ever been involved in war can ever be normal again? A tip of the hat to all the vets around the world.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

NL is shit for getting things I find....anyway, let me tell you something. I was fairly quiet today, so I spent a couple of hours going through 100 pages of posts on the 600 (which means if you are on normal settings, that is 400 pages of posts) 

I collected and posted pics from everyone in the 600, followed through your last grow, cofs, headsup, dr green dre, donny's, westy's pics,...FUKKIN EVERYONE!!!!! RIU, you hear me you piece of Time out Page Expired gobshite!!!!! I had just cut and past this with some smart arse comment about a fan fare blah de fukkin blah, and the page expired.....yes, I was pissed at the time. So I didn't have the time to comment on your lovely shot, since it was actually going to be the final pic in the collective...


whodatnation said:


> You can get co2 from bar supplies store or welding supply stores amongst other places but just make sure its not mixed with any other gasses!
> 
> or.... you can go with a small propane or natural gas burner.
> Hold on just a min!?!? your hydro store doesn't carry and refill bottled co2?!?! thats crazy talk
> ...


I think it is a stonker, lovely compostition, great use of still life v.s dead life/about to go up in smoke life!!! lol....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats been happening to me aswell D. ???? Its frustrating for sure. It never seems to come out the 2nd time as it did the frist either when typing up shizznit. Smoking a doob for you homie. Thats a shit load of reading posting & pics.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

Fuk thats sucks about the time out D! all that time spent for nothing eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggg  I'll try to put something together for ya...


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 11, 2010)

temps 60f lights on, is that to low in flowern?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

My opinion is 78 for lights on without co2 and 70 lights out...
With co2 I like to keep the temps a lil higher around 84.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

I'v been to afraid to say I got rid of spider mites in fear that they would explode in my garden as soon as I did but now that harvest is pretty much done I feel I can now say it! I discovered spider mites at week three of flower in the garden with one of the Sour Ds completely infested and didn't want to use chemicals so I dropped my temps and went with these preditors "Mesoseiulus longipes" because they can survive in low humidity , now five weeks later I'v just had a nice harvest with very very minimal mite damage... I actually didn't see one single mite throughout the whole trimming process! just a thought.






^^^ This pic puts a BIG smile on my face^^^
this is the site I ordered them from http://www.naturescontrol.com/mite.html#tt


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 11, 2010)

Yawn still at it lol my damn arm hurts

Edit and to the post above me thanks for the info i was thinking of getting some when i had spider mites. Since i moved to a tent i havent seen a sign of them. If those fuckers come back ill unleash the hounds on them :d


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I'v been to afraid to say I got rid of spider mites in fear that they would explode in my garden as soon as I did but now that harvest is pretty much done I feel I can now say it! I discovered spider mites at week three of flower in the garden with one of the Sour Ds completely infested and didn't want to use chemicals so I dropped my temps and went with these preditors "Mesoseiulus longipes" because they can survive in low humidity , now five weeks later I'v just had a nice harvest with very very minimal mite damage... I actually didn't see one single mite throughout the whole trimming process! just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i jus luv some bug-on-bug war.....its jus so safe.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

Making love to rosey HS hahaha. Jokes my man. I assume your trimming?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

genuity said:


> i jus luv some bug-on-bug war.....its jus so safe.


Yeh I love it too  Don't make the mistake of treating your plants with strong chemicals before adding good bugs! Some of the stuff can stay on and in the plant for months!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Making love to rosey HS hahaha. Jokes my man. I assume your trimming?


LMAO! trim away hs trim away  btw what's your favorite hot sauce? I like me some Louisiana hot sauce  The fire sauce from taco bell is pretty good to lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Yeh I love it too  Don't make the mistake of treating your plants with strong chemicals before adding good bugs! Some of the stuff can stay on and in the plant for months!


yea,i got a jug of "bug off" by fox farm,and i only use it one time,jus not for me.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

sorry sorry sorry for posting left and right but just letting everyone in the 6 know that yes you are pulling for the Baltimore Ravens to beat the Atlanta Falcons tonight!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

genuity said:


> yea,i got a jug of "bug off" by fox farm,and i only use it one time,jus not for me.


Yeh I have a bottle of unused AzaMax that just been sitting around and that sh!t is hella $$$$$$. Im glad I don't have to use it tho


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Some recent picss...still fighting a bit of PM, but the crop will be fine. Just got to keep a close eye.
> 
> FredWestsKillerCheese
> 
> ...


dam D your plants always look good, and most of them stay a healthy green color till you harvest and i like that seems like you are using the most of the energy absorb when you have healthy leaves all the way through, i see so many plants that are way yelllow a few weeks before harvest including some of my own i had.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

More AK bud!


Not sure if I put this one up or not, it's Sour D in her final moment before chop.
View attachment 1263256


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 11, 2010)

that is one nice fat cola i the 1st pic, it looks like my jack frost bud


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

Stank ya very much mcpurp 

EDIT: these plants were about 5 inches tall when I flowered them!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

Some tunes to smoke to. 

[youtube]jHBk12rZlxc[/youtube]

 1BMM


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 11, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Stank ya very much mcpurp
> 
> EDIT: these plants were about 5 inches tall when I flowered them!


dam they sure did grow in flower then.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;7kz3hwEO65I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kz3hwEO65I[/video]
[video=youtube;sK-Oc82Q2X4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK-Oc82Q2X4[/video]
[video=youtube;s-5zOwZVD-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-5zOwZVD-g[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 11, 2010)

Alright...thanks for the input...We got the Rocklock and the Warlock soaking and sitting on the seed mat......will be starting a journal soon....stay tuned!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 11, 2010)

jig- thanks for the pic bump. glad you liked it. sounds like your collective has a mighty fine selection of strains to choose from. i ended up going with some bubba kush and sour d since whodat keeps making me so jealous haha. i have always love sour d and hopefully this gets the true smell!

whodat- how do you get rid of the other mites once you harvest?

DST-looking BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i ended up going with some bubba kush and sour d since whodat keeps making me so jealous haha. i have always love sour d and hopefully this gets the true smell!
> 
> whodat- how do you get rid of the other mites once you harvest?
> 
> DST-looking BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks LT  the true SD smell is something to cherish for sure!

Iv never had mites before so I guess before I introduce the new plants to the room I'll whipe it down with bleach and add more mite predators at the first sign of mites... I hope to god they don't show up but knowing these little devil worshiping fck face cock sucking resilient pieces of shit they will... I h8 mites!!! 

mmmmm now that I think about it I think I remember reading that spider mites are pretty much the product of the chemical "agent orang" and other chems because it killed off most of their natural predators.... now they have developed resistants to most other chemicals! GO NATURAL!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL wally my high ass was playing all three tracks at once wondering what the hell I was listening to! jesus christ I need to slow down and go feed the veging plants 

I'll get some pics of them up soon if the 6 is slow tonight. 
 out


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;DmonzG44gI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmonzG44gI4[/video]

Happy veterans day.

Good bye summer time, hello cooler weather.


----------



## dieselvenom (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm really enjoying this thread. 1st grow finishing up. Just finished cutting GHS White Rhino. 1st pic was posted a few pages back.

Roots Coco w/ house & garden cocos nutes + shooting powder

Veg'd under 300w of T5 + window

Flowered under 600w hps in 6gal can

Halfway through there was a spidermite problem. A dose of spider mite predators solved the problem.

Yield is 1.2 kg wet.

RIDICULOUS!

Indica FTW!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

very nice venom  big roots big fruits!


btw Im loving all this great music


----------



## dieselvenom (Nov 12, 2010)

How do you guys feel about OG Kush? specifically Reserva Privada's "limited run" stuff. They have this #18 that looks pretty good. It's a bit more expensive than other companies.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice tunes guys indeed, glad I can hear them aswell, for some reason I often get...this tune is banned in your...blah blah...by blah blah bore off.

Nice pics as well (of course, this is the 600 after all!!) Thanks for the good vibes as well people and for taking time to think about those veterans. Did anyone read about the Gumpathon? UK and US marines running from NewYork to California to raise money for injured buddies!! Incredible stuff.

Dieselvenom, I would say OG kush is one of my favourites, and not just because Cypress Hill sing about it, lol. I think a couple of peeps have grown the #18 on the 600, Genuity for one I believe, and I think HeadsUp has a 18cross with skunk...

1BMM, hopefully regular seeds will be available of the lovely Cheese coming soon. Background to it is = Backcross Exodus Cheese cut, I was given a few samples by our cheese loving partner and have developed this female and a couple of males. Spluffing was done by male 1 and male 2 and seeds are in the making. Will be running further generations F2's with the resulting seeds I get from this run, and so on..... Hopefully get a nice viable Killer Cheese cut in seed form.

Have a good one, the weekend is nigh.

DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2010)

dieselvenom said:


> How do you guys feel about OG Kush? specifically Reserva Privada's "limited run" stuff. They have this #18 that looks pretty good. It's a bit more expensive than other companies.


I'm running some og #18 by reserva privada, i just put one bean in my flowering tent to see how much i can get with a 12/12 from seed plant. hell yes they are expensive! i payed £60 for 6 seeds, i was debating whether or not to get the vanilla kush from barneys because that was nearly half the price. i was originally after the og kush but they were all out.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> LMAO! trim away hs trim away  btw what's your favorite hot sauce? I like me some Louisiana hot sauce  The fire sauce from taco bell is pretty good to lol


Yup LOUISIANA ALL THE WAY BABY haha Sigh i took a little nap and im right back at it anybody wanna come help?!!!!? Im guessing after it drys ill be looking at an Ounce maby


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

ounce of trim makes a nice lump of hash


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Yup LOUISIANA ALL THE WAY BABY haha Sigh i took a little nap and im right back at it anybody wanna come help?!!!!? Im guessing after it drys ill be looking at an Ounce maby


Hey I'll help ya out hs!.. Have you used clippers like these? curved blade and spring loaded helps allot, they were 10 bucks at the grow store...





mr west said:


> ounce of trim makes a nice lump of hash


yeah then us it to roll a blunt like mcpurp did  I gotta try that soon...



Here are some of my veging plants...

the smaller ones are Blueberry Haze and the bigger ones are Durban Poison.
The dp's are in five gallon homer buckets and will be transplanted to 15gal containers before flower. The bb haze are in I think 1.5 gal containers and will be put into 5gal buckets before flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Don thats some nice looking bud you got  how big is that pot?


its 3.5 Litre man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

cracking cheese Grommit! love the upskirt shot of your girls DST

lush fat nugs deiselvenom & whodat!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

I have some of 'the og18' going now. My mother plant is eleven days into flower and all her offspring were transplanted last night into half gallon grow bags and will go under the hps lights sometime this weekend, probably sunday.

The clones are headband x cali-o and the og18, all are eight weeks old and the last two weeks have been spent in soil after rooting.

DST, you might look into using hygrozyme, if I remember correctly it is supposed to help prevent powdery mildew? I think.


Edit...the pic with the plug showing, pic three, that's casey jones on the left and headband on the right. The casey at the moment almost looks afghani in its leaf structure.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

CJ certainly looks more vigourous! Happy veg line up HU, and, Whodat 15gal pots for flower, thats like 66 litres!!!! double the size of anything I have ever used inside. They'll be monsters no doubt!!!

I am using silinal for the PM issues at the moment....hopefully after this run it goes. It has come from my garden basically, it was all over my peas and also my tomatoes at the end...which reminds me, I have a whole bowl of green toms that never ripened, must make some spicey chutney! Also got a load of green peppers that never quite ripened.
Think I'll look into getting one of those socks for venting air in....

peace and happy Friday lads.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

So here is my mutant og18 x skunk clone that lived her life under a twelve, twelve schedule from the day she snapped off the mother until harvest. I rooted her under 12/12 and then flowered her without a veg period. She was a real giant, check out the size of the stem.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

DST, hyrgrozyme has an eternal shelf life. It takes any dead stuff in your soil and turns it into food for your plants and also helps in the uptake of nutrients. I think as a side effect it helps prevent powdery mildew and pythium?


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

i wouldn't say NO to that cup at a party....


Heads Up said:


> So here is my mutant og18 x skunk clone that lived her life under a twelve, twelve schedule from the day she snapped off the mother until harvest. I rooted her under 12/12 and then flowered her without a veg period. She was a real giant, check out the size of the stem.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Will look into that, also got to get me some mycorrhizae. I was at the local grow store the other day and they have a real limited amount of products. Its seems like they are more geared towards the larger grower...will hit up a place in town. cheer lad.


Heads Up said:


> DST, hyrgrozyme has an eternal shelf life. It takes any dead stuff in your soil and turns it into food for your plants and also helps in the uptake of nutrients. I think as a side effect it helps prevent powdery mildew and pythium?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

A drink is like an insult, it doesn't affect you if you don't take it...say no to the cup! Just take what's inside.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

I have been using mycorrhizae and I love it. After transplanting last night I watered them in with ro water only. I mixed a gallon of juice for them for future waterings with some rhizotonic, liquid karma and mycorrhizae ph'd to 6.2...I like to transplant right before lights out to give them a rest period before the lights come on again. I feel it doesn't put so much stress on the roots that way.

Time to do the work thing again, catch ya'll later tonight.

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

hell yeah two girls and that cup for me for sure! nice!!


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Hey I'll help ya out hs!.. Have you used clippers like these? curved blade and spring loaded helps allot, they were 10 bucks at the grow store...
> 
> View attachment 1263960View attachment 1263962


Yea i have the same pair but mine dont have a curved edge and are green on the handle not blue. If only we did live closer together who dat id have a How High smoke session x4 with you lol


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Let's hope someone develops SMOKEoIP fairly soon.......I am sure Jobs or Gates could develop a suitabley shiney product to facilitate the whole affair, lol.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 12, 2010)

dieselvenom said:


> How do you guys feel about OG Kush? specifically Reserva Privada's "limited run" stuff. They have this #18 that looks pretty good. It's a bit more expensive than other companies.


I'm eight weeks in 12/12 with Reserva's OG Kush. My first time growing it and I must say it is an impressive strain. It smells like straight up Pine Sol and grows vigorously no matter how much LST or supercropping is administered. Be careful, although it's called a Kush, there's nothing "kush" about it. She certainly does stretch during the first 4 weeks of 12/12 but the buds really do thicken up in the last weeks. 

I've got about ten different strains in my garden flowering right now and I'm considering growing the OG Kush exclusively. I'll let you know in a few weeks how the high is. I can't get over how good/strong it smells


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

couldn't agree more...it's the stuff that good D-OGS are made of!!!


JimmyT said:


> I'm eight weeks in 12/12 with Reserva's OG Kush. My first time growing it and I must say it is an impressive strain. It smells like straight up Pine Sol and grows vigorously no matter how much LST or supercropping is administered. Be careful, although it's called a Kush, there's nothing "kush" about it. She certainly does stretch during the first 4 weeks of 12/12 but the buds really do thicken up in the last weeks.
> 
> I've got about ten different strains in my garden flowering right now and I'm considering growing the OG Kush exclusively. I'll let you know in a few weeks how the high is. I can't get over how good/strong it smells


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 12, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Alright...thanks for the input...We got the Rocklock and the Warlock soaking and sitting on the seed mat......will be starting a journal soon....stay tuned!!!!


Nice, I have 2 Rocklocks and a Warlock down along with my others. That sour kush from DNA you got, thats some killer smoke, with a super pungent smell. Not the biggest yielder, at least not the pheno I got, but like I said, damn good smoke. So I would suggest growing that sometime in the future, its worth it for a unique smell/flavor. Sucks about your clones. Like you I want to get clones going that way I can get a perpetual grow going.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

400w 56 days (with canna boost)





600w 52 days (no canna boost)






Time to start using boost again me thinks.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great ttt, I got mine on full boost as of this morning..1 week behind you though. If my lot is anything to smellby, you gotta be a happy camper too!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

This run without boost, it's a bit pathetic to be honest with you, maybe it'll errupt over the next 7 days but i'm not too confident. Certainly smells nice, as does the sweet tooth, gotta say, having more than one strain going at once, well it really does allow you to identify the different charicteristics propperly, previously it was just mm, dank, now i'm picking up on the different smells, maybe i'll be able to taste weed in a few years time haha. Hope they hurry up though, got a few chunks of hash, but not more than a few days worth


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 12, 2010)

ok i was able to get some pics the first three are in veg, the fourth one is a mother and the last two are in flower. any help would be greatly appreciated. i was doing some reading last night and there are a lot of similar symptoms with alot of the deficiencies. but i did kinda came to a few conclusions, and maybe some one can tell me if im right or wrong. 
#1 i havent had alot of run off lately, could a build up of salts cause the lockout of certian nutrients to cause these problems. 

#2 Ph and Chlorine, i use Canna Coco and their nutes allow for the use of regular tap water. up until now i havent had any problems like this, so here lately i havent really been worried about Ph'ing my water or letting it sit so whatever amount of chlorine(if any) is in it can evaporate. could the ph being too high or low cause these issues? could chlorine levels in the water cause this? agian like i said any help would be grealy appreciated, thanks.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-
View attachment 1264177View attachment 1264182View attachment 1264184View attachment 1264183View attachment 1264171View attachment 1264172


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 12, 2010)

DST said:


> couldn't agree more...it's the stuff that good D-OGS are made of!!!


I've been meaning to ask. There's a lot of talk about this DOG Kush strain in the 600 club. I'm assuming it's a special pheno in the UK? What's the story/lineage?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> I've been meaning to ask. There's a lot of talk about this DOG Kush strain in the 600 club. I'm assuming it's a special pheno in the UK? What's the story/lineage?


you're not alone mate  i'm not sure what it's about but it seemed to spring up on the forum in mass numbers almost overnight it seemd, suddenly everyone has the DOG on the go.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Let's hope someone develops SMOKEoIP fairly soon.......I am sure Jobs or Gates could develop a suitabley shiney product to facilitate the whole affair, lol.


Nice idea DST but somehow I see it involving some sort of helmet or skull cap and then the idea of something else of mine that can be intercepted and invaded gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

haha come on guys before DST has to repeat himself again, he did a huge sum up of it a few pages back and even past that is a picture show of everyones D-OG. Jimmy T, your description of the OG from resverva makes me think about spending the 50$ for a clone once i get a good harvest in. 

TTT- good looking buds there, real nuggety! coming up on harvest!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

I recall a post of his about an OG pheno he carreid that he donated to grey area, was that the post about the Dog? Kinda out of the loop on strains  They are indeed coming upto harvest man  7.5 and 9.5 weeks. Think the sweet tooth will need to go a full 11 or 12 weeks, cheese will be done in a week, maybe less if i start getting tempted


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2010)

it's one of man's best friends 

(headband x OG kush)


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2010)

Gotta love the dog!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

genuity said:


> Gotta love the dog!!!


All you smelly bastards and your luscious multi strain grows! here's little old me with my first new strain in 12 months  Contemplating growing produce to sell to the local delicatessans and pubs and such, nothing huge, just enough to net me a bit of cash here and there, so may very well be setting up a bunch of legitimate tents that well, may hide this and that among the back of em


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

Zen, that is some sort of micro deficit and it certainly can be caused by a ph lockout. I seriously doubt it is a tapwater problem unless your tap water is around 8 or 4 on the ph scale. I have read unless you have an extreme overabundance of chlorine in your water, it's actually helpful in low doses. I don't remember all the technical stuff about why. As a matter of fact and I'm sorry to say this, your girls look like they are exhibiting several different problems. I wish I could tell you more but plant disorders are my weak point.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

DST, this is another am I getting this straight. So is your headband the same thing as what dna is now calling sour kush?

Last evening's transplanting went very well, the girls are looking very happy in their new homes. So much so I'm going to have to move a few of them out sunday morning and under the big lights. That will give them a dark period of about twenty hours before they go to 12/12. 

I'm sure looking forward to growing these clones out, especially after reading the description from jimmyt. I would love a plant with a huge yield, but I'm much more interested in quality over quantity.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Zen, that is some sort of micro deficit and it certainly can be caused by a ph lockout. I seriously doubt it is a tapwater problem unless your tap water is around 8 or 4 on the ph scale. I have read unless you have an extreme overabundance of chlorine in your water, it's actually helpful in low doses. I don't remember all the technical stuff about why. As a matter of fact and I'm sorry to say this, your girls look like they are exhibiting several different problems. I wish I could tell you more but plant disorders are my weak point.


yea im thinking the same thing. because from what ive read they have a little bit of this and a little bit if that going on. and i know that a pH swing could cause a whole slew of different problems. so for the first time in all this time ive got to buy a ph meter. i bought one of those meters that you stick in the medium, but i know that wont be enough. Canna saya between 5.8-6.2, hopefully things will work out. so we'll see how the weekend goes. thanks Heads Up


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2010)

If you look around you can probably find a Hannah Checker for a reasonable price, it's what I use, I think I paid like thirty two dollars. It's strictly a ph checker for liquids. I add whatever and then ph the solution and adjust from there. Since I use soil, I try to ph my stuff between 6.0 and 6.5....and you are very welcome, good luck.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

"but I'm much more interested in quality over quantity." 
Agreed hu^^^ high yielding high quality strains are out there just gotta get a hold of em.

This ?purp? looks like it yielded maybe 2 oz off 2 plants and they were around 40inches tall at harvest. It's smokable now but I def want to let this one cure 



?purp?-

Sour D-

Durban-


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

I like this one


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks West Yeh this durban is a very very nice smoke! Very tasty with a great daytime high


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 12, 2010)

That's why i like the Durban it takes you up high but doesn't sit you down


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

Im smoking bastad daughter of casey jones at min and its lovely and strong and tatsey, makes me wanna go bed lol and not to sleep lol


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 12, 2010)

Not sure what I'm smoking, she stinks BIG time, tastes like lemon and grows like northern lights short and bushy she's got good strength too it would be nice to name her but not important.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm in need of more veg lighting and really wanted to get more of what I have HO T5 but am a bit on the broke side atm . I can get a 4' - 6 lamp T8 fixture for free with bulbs tomorrow and was wondering if you guys think it's a good alternative. It's a high bay one with polished reflectors on it from Home Depot and it's new. It looks like there's a lumen range of 2700-3000 per bulb on the 4' F32T8 bulbs so it would net me about the same amount of light as I get from the two HO T5 fixtures right now and it's wider so it would cover a little more area which is what I really need right now. I've got 12 clones that all are rooted and ready to be potted at the same time and I only have room available under one of my T5 lights which barely covers 6 of them.

Below is a pic of the light, or one just like it anyway...

What's the consensus on the T8 lights?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 12, 2010)

Wish I could help dez I personally have never used fluros before, other than cfls. I am using 3 90w UFOs for vegging and if it was any longer than a 3 week veg I would be looking for more light myself. Actually I do have a few cfls around, I should probably add them just for the hell of it. Never forget about cfls, they are good for getting more light into an area without spending a shit load of more money, and they work. I use 42w ones from wal mart. They cost about $8 bucks a piece. Basically good enough to veg a single plant for few weeks on its own, but not any longer, and good enough to add more light to an area on the side, not a single one obviously but several.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, I had 3 little girls pop their heads today, Wappa, Galaxy, and one of my Rocklocks.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> I like this one


 Nice, I gotta get some pictures of the trimmed up Black Jack for the 600 to check out. Though in the process of trimming I found some negative things, like nanners, and premature seeds here and there. Bummer, but it looks like some killer smoke, smells great, and the trim is fucking frosty as fuck, that was some good scissor hash.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 12, 2010)

I do have a bunch of CFLs left over from my first grow which was all CFL and thought about busting them out for the time being. I just am not sure how long I'll need them since all but two of the clones were taken from flowering plants and may need to reveg before growing. I'm not sure if they will or not though since they look about the same as some other I took before and those rooted, sat dormant for a few days and then started producing new growth. As the new growth started to form the little flowers sort of dried up and fell off. I'm not sure if that's actually what happened, just how it looked.

If they need to reveg I'll need the extra light for however long that takes and would rather not have a dozen CFLs going for a long period of time in addition to what the T5 lights are drawing already.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 12, 2010)

i would like some DOG seeds to ad to my collection please.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 12, 2010)

WHATS HAPPENIN MY ROAD RUNNER IS LOOKING BEAUTIFUL AS SHE IS BEING CHOPPED i love Road Runner it might be on my next order list 5 or 6 of these under a 600 would give a hell of a nice harvest. My Blueberry is all done besides 2 branches ill post up pics off all my chopped buds in a minute. AND ALSO I HAVE A QUESTION

My Humidity stayed between 30-35 and temps stay between 68-74 Whats a good way to raise the humidity just a bit and will my buds be affected by my low humidity if i cant fix it? I have a fan osilating but its not blowing on the buds its outside the door


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a Roadrunner and a Haze auto in a DWC and the Haze has overtaken the RR. The RR is still growing and it's started flowering now but it's way smaller than the Haze. I think my haze may be an oddball though since it's like 30" tall at around 30 days or so.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 12, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I have a Roadrunner and a Haze auto in a DWC and the Haze has overtaken the RR. The RR is still growing and it's started flowering now but it's way smaller than the Haze. I think my haze may be an oddball though since it's like 30" tall at around 30 days or so.


Yea i gotta agree although small there are some Fat Buds on there heres a pic before chop


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> My Humidity stayed between 30-35 and temps stay between 68-74 Whats a good way to raise the humidity just a bit and will my buds be affected by my low humidity if i cant fix it? I have a fan osilating but its not blowing on the buds its outside the door


From what I understand the lower the humidity the better during flowering. The dry makes the plants produce more trichomes. My humidity stays around 15% and my buds seem to love it. Low humidity, closeness to light, higher temps, and uv light are 4 ways I beleive to increase resin production.

During veg, higher humidity is good... helps the plants grow strong and healthy.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> My Humidity stayed between 30-35 and temps stay between 68-74 Whats a good way to raise the humidity just a bit and will my buds be affected by my low humidity if i cant fix it? I have a fan osilating but its not blowing on the buds its outside the door


Are you talking about drying the buds or growing in those conditions?
btw those nugs are looking fantastic!


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 12, 2010)

LMAO DRYING i know lower humidity is good in flowering. I think i forgot to say it was in my Drying room


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> LMAO DRYING i know lower humidity is good in flowering. I think i forgot to say it was in my Drying room


Cool 
Everything jig said is true about the flowering process, but for drying I think that rh is too low. To raise the rh without a humidifier I would try filling something like a trey with water and placing it in the area, or throw some damp rags or a towel in there. It really helps if the area is air tight tho so try closing the door and see if that traps the moisture in the area. If I feel the nugs might get too dry too fast then I usually put them in jars and burp them just like curing. Best to keep as much stem on it to because it also holds some moisture... I like to slow dry my buds in a rh range of 50-65% tops and no lower than 45% with temps at 65-70, hope this helps a lil.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 12, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Cool
> Everything jig said is true about the flowering process, but for drying I think that rh is too low. To raise the rh without a humidifier I would try filling something like a trey with water and placing it in the area, or throw some damp rags or a towel in there. It really helps if the area is air tight tho so try closing the door and see if that traps the moisture in the area. If I feel the nugs might get too dry too fast then I usually put them in jars and burp them just like curing. Best to keep as much stem on it to because it also holds some moisture... I like to slow dry my buds in a rh range of 50-65% tops and no lower than 45% with temps at 65-70, hope this helps a lil.


Yes that helped alot i was thinking of putting a Tub of water in the room like i did with my Vegging plants. Ill report to you whatt i do in a little im almost done chopping


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you're not alone mate  i'm not sure what it's about but it seemed to spring up on the forum in mass numbers almost overnight it seemd, suddenly everyone has the DOG on the go.


Yeah I've read about it more than once that's for sure. I'm sure there's something special about it but what's most important is having the right pheno of it.



littlegrower2004 said:


> haha come on guys before DST has to repeat himself again, he did a huge sum up of it a few pages back and even past that is a picture show of everyones D-OG. Jimmy T, your description of the OG from resverva makes me think about spending the 50$ for a clone once i get a good harvest in.


I think you'll like it. I've got 3 that were fem'd and it smells like I have 2 types of phenos. One smells more like lemons and the other 2 smell like Pine Sol. It also looks like they'll be light on the trimming. 

I will say that although it seems I may have good genetics from fem'd seeds, I'm not a fan. Not to knock DNA Genetics but one of their fem'd freebies, Rocklock, turned out to be 100% male. I pulled it out of the garden at 14 days of 12/12 but unfortunately it pollinated a few of my True Blueberries. I'm pretty bummed about that. I've been on the fence with fem'd seeds and I think I may strictly be a regular seed producer. Am I overreacting or am I really high? 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it's one of man's best friends
> 
> (headband x OG kush)


Thanks!


----------



## streets (Nov 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Yea i gotta agree although small there are some Fat Buds on there heres a pic before chop


nice pics! i wanna see a plant like that but 5x the size grown indoors.. cause damn that weed look great! what strain is it?


----------



## streets (Nov 13, 2010)

8 weeks


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2010)

^^^ fire^^^


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 13, 2010)

streets said:


> nice pics! i wanna see a plant like that but 5x the size grown indoors.. cause damn that weed look great! what strain is it?


 That is Road Runner. I got it as a freebie from Attitude and it definetly has a stamp in my garden. Cant wait to test it out and get a smoke report


----------



## streets (Nov 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> ^^^ fire^^^


thanks! i cant even believe how rock solid these buds are.. they just droop... the stems are strong but they ALL droop, every bud. 

appreciate the complement... almost lost this and 4 other plants due to low humidity and no water!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 13, 2010)

day 20 of 12/12

Late night Bud Porn.


----------



## streets (Nov 13, 2010)

PURPLE WRECK

smoke report: cured for 2 weeks. smoked .5 grams of purple wreck out of glass bowl. taste is very fruity and delicious, so smooth it seems to expand quiet alot once you have hit it and you dont know how much your hitting, and just choke out! it took about 25 minutes till i really felt anything. but afterwards i could barely stand up. my friend fell to the ground, fainted! i am going to continue to grow this strain because i smoke it and it completely relaxes me and eases tension related to work or other stressors. i would recommend this medication to users who suffer from stress and anxiety as it causes almost zero paranoia and gives a great head and body buzz


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> I've been meaning to ask. There's a lot of talk about this DOG Kush strain in the 600 club. I'm assuming it's a special pheno in the UK? What's the story/lineage?





tip top toker said:


> you're not alone mate  i'm not sure what it's about but it seemed to spring up on the forum in mass numbers almost overnight it seemd, suddenly everyone has the DOG on the go.


An experimental cross I have done with Headband and OG, D-OG..



duchieman said:


> Nice idea DST but somehow I see it involving some sort of helmet or skull cap and then the idea of something else of mine that can be intercepted and invaded gives me the heebie jeebies.


True to that....MAC details in yer smoke, haha


littlegrower2004 said:


> haha come on guys before DST has to repeat himself again, he did a huge sum up of it a few pages back and even past that is a picture show of everyones D-OG. Jimmy T, your description of the OG from resverva makes me think about spending the 50$ for a clone once i get a good harvest in.
> 
> TTT- good looking buds there, real nuggety! coming up on harvest!


hehe, no worries, I am forever repeating myself...stuttery mofo, haha...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it's one of man's best friends
> 
> (headband x OG kush)





genuity said:


> Gotta love the dog!!!


We love the DOGgie..



tip top toker said:


> All you smelly bastards and your luscious multi strain grows! here's little old me with my first new strain in 12 months  Contemplating growing produce to sell to the local delicatessans and pubs and such, nothing huge, just enough to net me a bit of cash here and there, so may very well be setting up a bunch of legitimate tents that well, may hide this and that among the back of em


It's available to you 600 boys...



Heads Up said:


> Zen, that is some sort of micro deficit and it certainly can be caused by a ph lockout. I seriously doubt it is a tapwater problem unless your tap water is around 8 or 4 on the ph scale. I have read unless you have an extreme overabundance of chlorine in your water, it's actually helpful in low doses. I don't remember all the technical stuff about why. As a matter of fact and I'm sorry to say this, your girls look like they are exhibiting several different problems. I wish I could tell you more but plant disorders are my weak point.


I agree with HeadsUp, in fact I thought I had replied to this in my thread but the post didn't go through. Def micro nutrient prob imo.



Heads Up said:


> DST, this is another am I getting this straight. So is your headband the same thing as what dna is now calling sour kush?


You knwo HeadsUp, I couldn't honestly say 100%. I got my Headband from a bag of weed I bought at the Grey Area...which had been produced by DNA. then the strain seemed to disappear in amsterdam, I know DNA had some grow room issues but then there was some more Headband turned back up in the store...then they decided to change the name..so really I have no fekking clue what DNA are up to...



whodatnation said:


> "but I'm much more interested in quality over quantity."
> Agreed hu^^^ high yielding high quality strains are out there just gotta get a hold of em.
> 
> This ?purp? looks like it yielded maybe 2 oz off 2 plants and they were around 40inches tall at harvest. It's smokable now but I def want to let this one cure
> ...


All look nice to me, nice amberish looking cured trichs...



mr west said:


> I like this one


So do I!!! lol.


Dezracer said:


> I'm in need of more veg lighting and really wanted to get more of what I have HO T5 but am a bit on the broke side atm . I can get a 4' - 6 lamp T8 fixture for free with bulbs tomorrow and was wondering if you guys think it's a good alternative. It's a high bay one with polished reflectors on it from Home Depot and it's new. It looks like there's a lumen range of 2700-3000 per bulb on the 4' F32T8 bulbs so it would net me about the same amount of light as I get from the two HO T5 fixtures right now and it's wider so it would cover a little more area which is what I really need right now. I've got 12 clones that all are rooted and ready to be potted at the same time and I only have room available under one of my T5 lights which barely covers 6 of them.
> 
> Below is a pic of the light, or one just like it anyway...
> 
> What's the consensus on the T8 lights?


If someone could enlighten us on T5, T8, T12's...are these just different sized units?



mcpurple said:


> i would like some DOG seeds to ad to my collection please.


All you gotta do is ask, pm me lad...



Hotsause said:


> Yea i gotta agree although small there are some Fat Buds on there heres a pic before chop





streets said:


> 8 weeks


Nice looker HS!!!



wormdrive66 said:


> day 20 of 12/12
> 
> Late night Bud Porn.
> 
> View attachment 1265327View attachment 1265328View attachment 1265329


We like a bit of late night porn...



streets said:


> PURPLE WRECK
> 
> smoke report: cured for 2 weeks. smoked .5 grams of purple wreck out of glass bowl. taste is very fruity and delicious, so smooth it seems to expand quiet alot once you have hit it and you dont know how much your hitting, and just choke out! it took about 25 minutes till i really felt anything. but afterwards i could barely stand up. my friend fell to the ground, fainted! i am going to continue to grow this strain because i smoke it and it completely relaxes me and eases tension related to work or other stressors. i would recommend this medication to users who suffer from stress and anxiety as it causes almost zero paranoia and gives a great head and body buzz


Nice pics street...gnarly close ups.

Peace to the peeps of the land of 600w HID's

DST


----------



## kudaross (Nov 13, 2010)

i'm coming in the thread very late, but I got a quick question. any SOG growers out there? How many plants can you fit comfortably under a 600 watt, with a 2 week veg period until harvest?


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

I am not doing SOG, but from what i seen on this thread i would say around 20+


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

....what the DOG is....

well this is one of the pound she's a serious mofo, Dst's-OG, (headban*d*x*og)*

I seem to have been a bit stoned this fine morning as my focus has gone to shit

DOG









I'll give her another couple of weeks I think, she's at 7 1/2 weeks flower.

Peace,

DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 13, 2010)

DST said:


> ....what the DOG is....
> 
> well this is one of the pound she's a serious mofo, Dst's-OG, (headban*d*x*og)*
> 
> ...


Tasty looking.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 13, 2010)

MY DOG HAS SPRUNG BACK TO LIFE lol she hasnt grown or anything for a good week or now im seeing some growth they are in their all alone since i moved my Iced grapfruits Im sure they are loving the 2 T5s by themselfs

PS im uploading pictures of my harvest now


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2010)

T-5, 8, and 12. T-12's are the old fat tube fluros, don't put out much light, good for light for clones. T-8's are a bit more potent as far as lumens as zen said. T-5's are considered high output fluros, generally they run 5k lumens per tube. Zen to answer your question, if you are short on dollars, I would go with the free light for now. I think that should be enough light for a couple of weeks of vegging, just keep the tops as close as you can to the light without burning them. Unlike the popular belief that fluros don't throw off heat, my t-5 throws off plenty of heat. It's not a hid light but it's much warmer than cfl's, it does have an electronic ballast.

Jigfresh, I am amazed your girls don't wither or get crispy from that low humidity level. I like to try to keep my humidity around fifty percent when flowering...until they start to get thick and the last couple of weeks lower that down to forty five or just below forty five percent. I was under the impression that lower temps brought out more thc??? Maybe it's true for either temp extreme, high or low. Maybe it's just the plants response to extreme conditions. I know a plant throws out more thc if the humidity is low to protect itself from drying out, but too low and I have had problems with sativa leaves drying and dying.

Well another week has passed, the week ends, the week begins...and this week is going to begin with four new additions under my hps. I'll post up some new pics tonight, my weekly update. Today ends week five of 12/12 for my dog puff, the white widows, the trainwrecks and my grape ape. So basically I'm at the end of week four of flowering for that bunch. My two mothers, headband x cali-o and the og18 are a couple of days shy of two weeks flowering. I still have ten cuttings from the mothers vegging, I'll let them go another few days before moving them under the hps. That will give me a total of twenty three plants under my two lights. My new mothers, casey jones and headband are seventeen days old. I plan on starting to take cuttings from them around the fourth of december.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello club 600 members, Thanks for all the bud porn. It gives me hope when I look at my babies in the grow room. I look forward to hearing what the DOG smokes like.

Now, I have a backasswards question for you. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I started out with 400w of CFL, but I found a deal too good to pass up on craigslist. I got a Cooltube 6 with hangers, digital ballast, 2 growbright 600 HPS, 2 Sunmaster 600 MH, digital timer, brand new ionizer/filter, ph/light/moisture meter,and a hygrometer/thermometer for $260. It all looks brand new. 2 of the bulbs have one grow on them, the other two are new in the box. 

My grow room is 6' x 5' x 20". So what is the smallest grow room you would put a 600w HPS/MH grow in?

It would be a terrible problem to have, but I may need to get a bigger grow room


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2010)

Tis just size issues alas DST, if i switched back to soil/coco as i'm thinking of doing, i could have 4 strains going at once on 4 smalliush plants, but i need automated watering.

Man i'm loving the way that DOG seems to grow, really funky structure in my mind for some reason  have to say i love plants that do not grow huge colas genetically, just love looking at lovely fat single balls of bud growing up and down the stems (although cola = yield = woo for some)


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2010)

kudaross said:


> i'm coming in the thread very late, but I got a quick question. any SOG growers out there? How many plants can you fit comfortably under a 600 watt, with a 2 week veg period until harvest?


There was a grower here (ta2ue?) that flowered 40 under each 600, with a 20 to 30 oz yield.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn D, you dog looks nice. mine has a very different bud structure, it has a fat cola.. maybe its the vert.

edit: added pics, and d you dog looks so much like my HB even the def.


----------



## kudaross (Nov 13, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There was a grower here (ta2ue?) that flowered 40 under each 600, with a 20 to 30 oz yield.
> 
> 
> cof


found it, (tat2ue, you were very close) muchos gracias. +rep


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocklock,Warlock.....I see a little root.....prob put em in a peat pellet tonight or tomorrow!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 13, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Rocklock,Warlock.....I see a little root.....prob put em in a peat pellet tonight or tomorrow!!!!


do u have a thread for this?...i have both these strains but havnt started them yet i would like to see how they come out!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 13, 2010)

My Warlock came up over night, so thats 1 Rocklock, Warlock, Motavation, Galaxy, and Wappa. I know you were not talking to me Gnome Grown, but I will update on this thread from time to time with record of their growth.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> My Warlock came up over night, so thats 1 Rocklock, Warlock, Motavation, Galaxy, and Wappa. I know you were not talking to me Gnome Grown, but I will update on this thread from time to time with record of their growth.


rocclocc, warlock, and wappa are all very high yielding strains..


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 13, 2010)

Good to know tgss. Thanks, you have experience with these strains?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

Dam the DOG strain you have DST looks like some dank weed. and great bud porn to every one they all look so dank.
and i think it was Streets who posted a very dank looking bud. nice job man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2010)

hats off to ya D thats some fine looking bud if ever ive seen some dank! imne went into flower today!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

a question for the 600 members. How do you store your seeds?
I keep mine in the freezer as i was told by a great grower for over 15 years rick maughs of oregon to keep them in theri and they will be good forever, i went on his word cuz he is a huge name in oregons medical programs and he grows great huge plants and hooks up med patients with dank for free. he has how to guides, how to avoid the law, how to grow 2 pounds off 2 plants indoors under 1 light and a bunch of other stuff. heres link if any one wants to check it out. http://www.medicalmarijuanaguide.com/

any ways what is ever one elses take on how to keep them fresh for longer


----------



## Guy Dasilva (Nov 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> a question for the 600 members. How do you store your seeds?
> I keep mine in the freezer as i was told by a great grower for over 15 years rick maughs of oregon to keep them in theri and they will be good forever, i went on his word cuz he is a huge name in oregons medical programs and he grows great huge plants and hooks up med patients with dank for free. he has how to guides, how to avoid the law, how to grow 2 pounds off 2 plants indoors under 1 light and a bunch of other stuff. heres link if any one wants to check it out. http://www.medicalmarijuanaguide.com/
> 
> any ways what is ever one elses take on how to keep them fresh for longer


Great link +rep


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

Jimmy-T- i honestly havent bought any fem seeds but they have always seemed iffy to me. its hard for me to believe that they can create 100% female seeds. seems like fem seeds are alot more popular in the seed shops now a days though.

DST- ill raise a few pups for you!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> Jimmy-T- i honestly havent bought any fem seeds but they have always seemed iffy to me. its hard for me to believe that they can create 100% female seeds. seems like fem seeds are alot more popular in the seed shops now a days though.
> 
> DST- ill raise a few pups for you!


Fem seeds are utterly and totally convenient for the home grower, no way of arguing around that.


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Fem seeds are utterly and totally convenient for the home grower, no way of arguing around that.


fem seeds are good as long as you get them from a good breeder...^^^like ttt said great for the home grower.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

i dont mind weeding out the males, its not to hard to do, plus reg seeds are cheaper. ive ever bought seeds though.


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i dont mind weeding out the males, its not to hard to do, plus reg seeds are cheaper. ive ever bought seeds though.


i only like reg seeds when i want to make some x's..


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 13, 2010)

Banana OG, Indoor



J1, Indoor


OG (Larry Cut), Indoor


Platinum OG, Indoor


Banana OG, Outdoor


Blue Dream, Outdoor


Ice, Outdoor

The outdoor was almost perfect (not a big fan of White Diesel now), and the indoor is getting fine tuned with my Co2 controller. Im thinking of purchasing an RO filter system and 250 gallon reservoir. I dont even deal with my ph anymore, and thats a problem for hydro. Almost done trimming....just 1 plant left. Its a White Diesel, and the other 2 that have been trimmed smell like oregano. Its kinda stony, but it doesnt last long.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2010)

How have i missed this amazing thread? Its a shame i haven't got anything to contribute apart from a few inane comments lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2010)

sh!t seedless thats quite the selection of dank bud  I can't wait to do outdoor but here in co you are limited to quick finishing strains and all the good OD spots are probably taken. I just might have to save allot of dough and buy some land and build a big greenhouse.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to do an outdoor grow soo bad and had planned on doing one with my stepdad at he and my mom's place but they are now getting divorced and have moved. I'm pretty sure there's no way I could pull one off at my place since the houses are really close together so I have 3 neighbors that can see into my backyard. Plus we all have 2 story houses so my yard gets shaded a good part of the day. 

I was considering building a small greenhouse though where I grow veggies right now and sticking a fan/filter combo inside scrubbing the air to keep the noses away. I could do one that's about 5X5 and 8-10' tall without getting too much attention.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anybody know if autos stay on the smaller side when grown outdoors? Iv'e seen some people post that they had an auto outdoors but I'm not sure how big they got.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> sh!t seedless thats quite the selection of dank bud  I can't wait to do outdoor but here in co you are limited to quick finishing strains and all the good OD spots are probably taken. I just might have to save allot of dough and buy some land and build a big greenhouse.


 HOLD ON HOLDDDD on your from Colorado who dat????????????????????


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1266411
> Banana OG, Indoor
> 
> 
> ...


If they smoke one half as well as they look, then you ought to be in heaven.
Very well done.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

Soaking a Purple Haze seed and a couple DOG seeds today . One way or another I'll be getting another veg light soon so I want to just get these going too. 

I need to get this flower room all full of plants ASAP so I can see what it can do...

I'm considering ordering up a 600w MH conversion bulb for veg and pullin one cooltube out of the flower room until the plants are ready to go in there.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 13, 2010)

Just a few shots from the room.. Dogs waging away , i agree with whoever said jiffy pellets aint best for seeds!! holding to much water in them. Some random shots from the room .

View attachment 1266847View attachment 1266841View attachment 1266875J


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 13, 2010)

DST said:


> I seem to have been a bit stoned this fine morning as my focus has gone to shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with unwinding into pure oblivion for the weekend. +rep gotta spread love though



littlegrower2004 said:


> Jimmy-T- i honestly havent bought any fem seeds but they have always seemed iffy to me. its hard for me to believe that they can create 100% female seeds. seems like fem seeds are alot more popular in the seed shops now a days though.





tip top toker said:


> Fem seeds are utterly and totally convenient for the home grower, no way of arguing around that.





mcpurple said:


> i dont mind weeding out the males, its not to hard to do, plus reg seeds are cheaper. ive ever bought seeds though.


Fem seeds are fine, I agree, for a home grower with very few plants. However, I've got plants flowering rather close to each other and once a male presents itself, all bets are off. Yes, they're easy to verify/remove from the garden but if pollen is forming and air is moving, you know what happens next. Like I said, I pulled them two weeks into 12/12. Was that too late?! How soon should I have taken them out? I was checking on them everyday!  Now I've got my True Blueberries with seeds popping out


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 13, 2010)

As usual haha. Loads of catching up to do  

Thought id give you guys first peek at my scrog cooltube reflector. 




It a massive mofo at 4'X4'


Needs a bit of tweaking yet. But so far so good. 

Going to go catch up on the all the post's 

1BMM


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2010)

lookin nice 1bmm..........big a#@ hood dame.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 13, 2010)

My LA Woman seed didnt crack after a few days in soil, so I started soaking it again, and another in case thats a dud. The fn Pineapple Express was a dud, thought it might be, just an immature seed, I know g13 labs usually are good seeds. So I started soaking a Sweet Afgani Delicious. I have one now that will be harvested soon, I like the plant, and would be glad to grow another.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> As usual haha. Loads of catching up to do
> 
> Thought id give you guys first peek at my scrog cooltube reflector.
> 
> ...


Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1266411
> Banana OG, Indoor
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a great selection of herb, a new flavor for each day. they all look great



JimmyT said:


> Fm seeds are fine, I agree, for a home grower with very few plants. However, I've got plants flowering rather close to each other and once a male presents itself, all bets are off. Yes, they're easy to verify/remove from the garden but if pollen is forming and air is moving, you know what happens next. Like I said, I pulled them two weeks into 12/12. Was that too late?! How soon should I have taken them out? I was checking on them everyday!  Now I've got my True Blueberries with seeds popping out


you should take males out as soon as you notice them unless breeding. they do not release pollen as soon as they show sex it probably takes a good 5-7 days for the sacks to open once the show theri sex. (anybody correct me if im wrong) so if the sacks were open then ya it was a lil late but if no sacks are open then no pollan is being released


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't say I've ever seen a diamond plate reflector before. Masonman, soon I'm going to have to start calling you Jack. Dr dre and dst, nice display.

So here is my first update of the evening. I transplanted my clones from the bubbler into dirt on the thirtieth of last month so they are two weeks in dirt today and in their final home of half gallon grow bags. All are clones from 'the og18' and headband x cali-o...and I know all the regulars know this by now but I keep putting it up since we seem to have so many new people joining or stopping by the club. I put four clones under the hps this morning when they went off so they were in about twenty hours of darkness before seeing 12/12 this evening. I'll post up some flower room pics after I eat. All of the clones are now just over eight weeks old, that's counting the time from the original mothers from seed to current.

The non grow pic, I'm entering into the villages which is on my right, this pic is out my driver side window doing fifty miles an hour...that's the left side for your european guys who drive on the wrong side of the road. All that ground is going to be more villages...as far as the eye can see.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

the ladies look very healthy heads up


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2010)

i reposted this cuz i think no one saw it and i just wanted to know some others input.
a question for the 600 members. How do you store your seeds?


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i reposted this cuz i think no one saw it and i just wanted to know some others input.
> a question for the 600 members. How do you store your seeds?


air tight container in low humidity area with room temps that dont vary much


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone use a hydrofarm radiant aircooled reflectors with their 600?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2010)

I store mine in snap top film containers, sorta. I put a bit of rice in with the beans to absorb any stray moisture and keep them in a drawer in the dark where the temps stay about the same all the time and the air is dry. As for germing seeds, I put mine into a cup of water either distilled or ro, and just wait for them to pop a tap root and then put them into jiffy pellets and generally within two days they are up and seeing the world. I used to soak them for at least twelve hours and then plant them before they popped a tap root but then it was a guessing game, this way, there is no guessing game.

And now my weekly update of my flowering room. The two used to be mothers are under one light and have been flowering for thirteen days. The girls on the right ended week four of flower today and the four clones in the middle are getting their first day of 12/12 tonight. My lights run from six pm to six am. As you can see in a couple of the pics, the grape ape is much fatter and thicker and just plain bigger than all the others. Tomorrow the four weekers will start getting some snowstorm.

Without further ado...

Sorry, I forgot puff, she's the tall dog in the back.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2010)

Before I sign off for the evening I wanted to tell ya'll this story that happened to me the other day. I go to get some pizza and while I'm standing outside waiting and looking at the world, I hear this funny sound coming up from behind me but I don't turn around to see what it is. It's rather rhythmic and getting closer so I finally turn around to see what it is, well it was a first for me. It's a guy riding a bike carrying a pair of crutches and he is using his left foot to pedal a half stroke and then using his left foot again brings the pedal back so he can push down on it again, he has no right leg so that odd rhythmic sound I kept hearing was his way of pedaling with one foot. Ridin' around like he didn't have a care in the world and all of a sudden that same world I was looking at a minute ago, seemed a bit brighter.

Goodnight my brothers and friends....oh yeah, I traded beans with my ex partner and got an acapulco gold and a red diesel. I'll be going over tomorrow night to see his girls.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

I store my seeds in the bubble pack envelope they come to me in when I order them. I stick the envelope in the top cupboard of my pantry in the kitchen so they stay at a pretty constant temp, dry and in the dark. That cupboard doesn't get opened much so it stays pretty constant inside.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Before I sign off for the evening I wanted to tell ya'll this story that happened to me the other day. I go to get some pizza and while I'm standing outside waiting and looking at the world, I hear this funny sound coming up from behind me but I don't turn around to see what it is. It's rather rhythmic and getting closer so I finally turn around to see what it is, well it was a first for me. It's a guy riding a bike carrying a pair of crutches and he is using his left foot to pedal a half stroke and then using his left foot again brings the pedal back so he can push down on it again, he has no right leg so that odd rhythmic sound I kept hearing was his way of pedaling with one foot. Ridin' around like he didn't have a care in the world and all of a sudden that same world I was looking at a minute ago, seemed a bit brighter.
> 
> Goodnight my brothers and friends....oh yeah, I traded beans with my ex partner and got an acapulco gold and a red diesel. I'll be going over tomorrow night to see his girls.


That's pretty cool, I would've had about the same feeling as you I think.

It reminds me of this old lady that works a crosswalk near my daughter's daycare. She only sits in a chair if she's become too tired to stand and she waves at every car that passes by with a big smile. She's been there for a few years now and I can't help but smile and wave every time I see her. There are still people in this world that try to make a difference and I feel she's one of them.

Thanks for the story.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

so anyone have experience with radiant reflectors from hydrofarm? wondering if i will be able to get enough spread from the radiant with 600w lamp for a 5x5 tent?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> so anyone have experience with radiant reflectors from hydrofarm? wondering if i will be able to get enough spread from the radiant with 600w lamp for a 5x5 tent?


The maximum effective range of a 600w is 4x4. Best for a 5x5 is a 1000w or two 600w


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 13, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> That's pretty cool, I would've had about the same feeling as you I think.
> 
> It reminds me of this old lady that works a crosswalk near my daughter's daycare. She only sits in a chair if she's become too tired to stand and she waves at every car that passes by with a big smile. She's been there for a few years now and I can't help but smile and wave every time I see her. There are still people in this world that try to make a difference and I feel she's one of them.
> 
> Thanks for the story.


ditto ditto, that reminds me of this old lady who'd walk up and down my street witha walker/seat. when she got tired she would post up in someones front yard and just be.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> The maximum effective range of a 600w is 4x4. Best for a 5x5 is a 1000w or two 600w
> 
> 
> cof


ok that seems like what most people do i think im just going to buy the 4x4 tent and light it with my 600 and then later if i want to i can upgrade to another 4x4 and 600. rather than buy a 5x5 now and have to buy another 600 to light it properly. plus the 4x4 tent is 200 bucks and the 5x5 is like 300 so it will only be 100 bucks more in the long run to get 2 4x4s instead of one 5x5.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 14, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> Jimmy-T- i honestly havent bought any fem seeds but they have always seemed iffy to me. its hard for me to believe that they can create 100% female seeds. seems like fem seeds are alot more popular in the seed shops now a days though.
> 
> DST- ill raise a few pups for you!


feminized pollen makes feminized seeds!  i read a few ways some breeders produce fem. seeds and its pretty gnarly! soma has the best way in my book!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

The crazy Europeans drive on the same side as the crazy Americano's....its the British empire countries (the Commonwealth) that drive on the other side my bru (LeftSide..) 

Singapore, Malaysia, South Africa to name the ones I have driven in, there are a few more, Oz I think as well.




Jefferstone said:


> Hello club 600 members, Thanks for all the bud porn. It gives me hope when I look at my babies in the grow room. I look forward to hearing what the DOG smokes like.
> 
> Now, I have a backasswards question for you. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...





Heads Up said:


> I can't say I've ever seen a diamond plate reflector before. Masonman, soon I'm going to have to start calling you Jack. Dr dre and dst, nice display.
> 
> So here is my first update of the evening. I transplanted my clones from the bubbler into dirt on the thirtieth of last month so they are two weeks in dirt today and in their final home of half gallon grow bags. All are clones from 'the og18' and headband x cali-o...and I know all the regulars know this by now but I keep putting it up since we seem to have so many new people joining or stopping by the club. I put four clones under the hps this morning when they went off so they were in about twenty hours of darkness before seeing 12/12 this evening. I'll post up some flower room pics after I eat. All of the clones are now just over eight weeks old, that's counting the time from the original mothers from seed to current.
> 
> The non grow pic, I'm entering into the villages which is on my right, this pic is out my driver side window doing fifty miles an hour...that's the left side for your european guys who drive on the wrong side of the road. All that ground is going to be more villages...as far as the eye can see.


Goedemorgen Allemaal!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2010)

all goes back to the days of old and knights, driving on the left leaves the right hand in the middel for defending urself. Its all about fighting as far as i know lol


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

sounds very logical Mr West....trust us to base our driving on a scrap up, haha...

been smoking this John Doe this morning...not back, smells a bit like rubber wellies, hehe.



mr west said:


> all goes back to the days of old and knights, driving on the left leaves the right hand in the middel for defending urself. Its all about fighting as far as i know lol


EDIT: Oh, been meaning to put up the smell and taste chart that we used on our wine course, I wonder how the smells would relate to what we get in MJ....


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.2pass.co.uk/goodluck.htm
intresting linkl bout driving on the left lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2010)

DST said:


> sounds very logical Mr West....trust us to base our driving on a scrap up, haha...
> 
> been smoking this John Doe this morning...not back, smells a bit like rubber wellies, hehe.
> 
> ...


I is about to skin up some of my bcj, it gets better the longer i leave it. Defo a new fave almost up there with the cheese and co


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

nice link Westy, guess I would have been doomed as a left hander then...

wow, up there with the cheese and co! now there's a compliment.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

Disaster!!!

Only got one tea bag left.....shop run anyone?


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2010)

grab a handfull of mine mate only got pg tips pyrimids like but itll sort ya out till u can send the mrs up the shop lol


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

mrs up to the shops...i doubt it lad. she's in bed! she deserves it though, certainly works harder than me! I am using some pg tips my mate left the last time he was over, haha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2010)

DST said:


> mrs up to the shops...i doubt it lad. she's in bed! she deserves it though, certainly works harder than me! I am using some pg tips my mate left the last time he was over, haha.


funny that so is my lovely girlfriend, I hate waking her but were going out in an hour to watch the last F1 race of the season round my mates house lol. Ditto on the works harder too lol un fortunatly shes having to work for her benifits lol in the new gov sceme where u have to vaulenteer or have ur giro cut lmao. Shes finished her 1st ten week block of mandetory vaulenteering lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2010)

DST

Have you ever seen one of sannie's smoke reports? It list numous flavors for aroma and taste
plus the appearance and effect. Here's an example
https://www.opengrow.com/index.php?showtopic=37857&hl=

I haven't found a 'blank' report, yet.

I harvested a double koosh Thursday and I just had my first bowl and all I can say is thank you motarebel, and if this is an example of your current inventory, then I'm impressed. Pictures and a better description shortly.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 14, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I store my seeds in the bubble pack envelope they come to me in when I order them. I stick the envelope in the top cupboard of my pantry in the kitchen so they stay at a pretty constant temp, dry and in the dark. That cupboard doesn't get opened much so it stays pretty constant inside.


That's how I keep mine....and they are in a SmeellyProof zip bag.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 14, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> do u have a thread for this?...i have both these strains but havnt started them yet i would like to see how they come out!


Not yet...comming soon!!!!Been real busy making edibles...Lolies..jollyranchers...and some of the ladies bomb ass fudge....all with a ganja twist of course!!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 14, 2010)

if you are bored 

[video=youtube;f5kewcC7uaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kewcC7uaw[/video]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice story Headsup. As much as we fully intact people think we have it rough things could always be worse.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice story Headsup. As much as we fully intact people think we have it rough things could always be worse.


^^so true...^^


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 14, 2010)

hey guys im going to be growing in a 30 by 10 insulated building that sits away from the house(the doc. attached is a sketch of what im working with) before this i was thinking that i would buy a 4x4 tent to setup in there but now im thinking i want to section off an area build a separate room. any one have any suggestions. oh yea and im working with approx. 9ft ceilings. thanks ahead of time and +rep to anyone who can help. would love to see some pics of others rooms and especially during building.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2010)

Double Koosh
From motarebel thru sannie, pre 98 bubba kush x G-13/HP taken at day 55 of 12/12, having suffered a nute burn prior to flowering. Like a lot of quality plants, she did not have a lot of yield, but what is there is covered in trichs with a hashy taste and a hard body stone with equal results to the head for a long lasting ride. She's worth looking for a better yielding pheno to add to the garden, when the space is available.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 14, 2010)

cof, there are so many trichs on that bud it looks furry. Must be damn good if it impresses you.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^^^Frosty^^^^^^


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> hey guys im going to be growing in a 30 by 10 insulated building that sits away from the house(the doc. attached is a sketch of what im working with) before this i was thinking that i would buy a 4x4 tent to setup in there but now im thinking i want to section off an area build a separate room. any one have any suggestions. oh yea and im working with approx. 9ft ceilings. thanks ahead of time and +rep to anyone who can help. would love to see some pics of others rooms and especially during building.


A friend just finished a similar build using approx. 10 x 10 area, unfortunately I don't have pics, but first some ?'s. your goal, how much time, funds and space are you willing to utilize and what utilities (and how much) are available.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine is 5'X10' and it's divided into two rooms that are 5X5, one foe veg and one for flower. There's pics in here and in the thread in my sig. I'm running two 600s in a vertical to take most advantage of space since 600s don't reach the edges and corners of a 5X5 very well. I'd suggest using 4X4 or 3X4 for flower depending on reflector style and size if you plan on one 600 which I think you are. Use the rest of the space for veg until you get another 600 like you had posted somewhere and then either run a vert or go 4X8 at that time.

COF is right though, it would help a lot to know more about what you have to work with other than just space.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for your comments
...and now some porn shots of the lady scheduled for the next harvest, Gryphon from motarebel, G13/HP x Lemon thai at day 58





she has a lovely grapefruit aroma and hopefully will finish within a week


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 14, 2010)

Made some edibles....LolyPops and just some hard candy squares......The butter I used was the first I ever made...36grms of sugar leaf+5.5grms of bud for a pound of butter....pretty fkn potent...one lolypop or two squares and you're good to go!!!! just a little gritty,not too bad, but I think I can fix that with just more stirring....UGH....Used Lime Jello for flavor...def. hides the cannabutter taste....gonna try grape and cherry next.......Used molds for the suckers and candy squares that I picked up from a local craft store...$1.99 each......The squares mold makes 65 candies at once.....Easy...Fkn Easy....Thanks Dez for the recipe and the tips...wish I could reward you with a Lolypop but I guess +rep will do!!!LOL


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 14, 2010)

They look good enough to eat lol


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like everything turned out good...didn't think of using lime but it sounds good.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^^Dmnt.....cant give you +rep^^^^


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Made some edibles....LolyPops and just some hard candy squares......The butter I used was the first I ever made...36grms of sugar leaf+5.5grms of bud for a pound of butter....pretty fkn potent...one lolypop or two squares and you're good to go!!!! just a little gritty,not too bad, but I think I can fix that with just more stirring....UGH....Used Lime Jello for flavor...def. hides the cannabutter taste....gonna try grape and cherry next.......Used molds for the suckers and candy squares that I picked up from a local craft store...$1.99 each......The squares mold makes 65 candies at once.....Easy...Fkn Easy....Thanks Dez for the recipe and the tips...wish I could reward you with a Lolypop but I guess +rep will do!!!LOL


now thats some good looking candy......
i use that cherry jello...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 14, 2010)

View attachment 1268831View attachment 1268833

A new member of the 600 club. He/She? still needs a name.......


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm thinking I need one of those, LOL. I have a lot of new growth that has no signs of mites though so I may be good to go. Damn clones from dispensaries ...just kidding. I wouldn't have ever started growing if I hadn't seen clones in a dispensary. After stumbling upon this site when looking for recipes for hash oil and cannabutter I got the itch to try growing and the next time I went to a club I saw some clones sitting there and figured, WTF? Read up that night on some cabinets, went to Home Depot the next day and got some supplies and built a cabinet. Picked up a couple clones the next day and it just went from there.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2010)

Was checking on things a few minutes ago and did a head count and it appears I have 7 Afgan Kush clones that are from the flowering ones so they may need to reveg and 5 Raspberry Cough clones from the 1 female I got out of the 5 seeds. I also have 1 JH clone that was the top of another clone (the one that came with free spider mites) and 1 White Widow clone that was the top of the other clone I got from the dispensary. They're all vegging under flouros of one type or another along with the other 2 clones (JH and WW), the 2 Cataract Kush seedlings and 2 Headband seedlings. Now, 4 of the mentioned plants are meant for mothers but the rest will be flowered as soon as they're ready. 

I've also got a Purple Haze seed and 2 DOG seeds still soaking that I haven't decided yet how to grow. Not sure if I'll just veg and then flower them or what but most likely will veg them a bit and then take some cuttings from them in the first week or 2 of flower. I like to remove the lower branches anyway so, why not make clones out of them?

That's 20 vegging plants total plus 4 flowering in soil, 2 autos flowering in DWC and 4 that are a few weeks into 12/12 from seed. 30 plants in all


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys, this was the aroma wheel I was talking about....cof, the link you sent by pm didn't qwork, was it the same as the one above?

Anyway...here it is


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Was checking on things a few minutes ago and did a head count and it appears I have 7 Afgan Kush clones that are from the flowering ones so they may need to reveg and 5 Raspberry Cough clones from the 1 female I got out of the 5 seeds. I also have 1 JH clone that was the top of another clone (the one that came with free spider mites) and 1 White Widow clone that was the top of the other clone I got from the dispensary. They're all vegging under flouros of one type or another along with the other 2 clones (JH and WW), the 2 Cataract Kush seedlings and 2 Headband seedlings. Now, 4 of the mentioned plants are meant for mothers but the rest will be flowered as soon as they're ready.
> 
> I've also got a Purple Haze seed and 2 DOG seeds still soaking that I haven't decided yet how to grow. Not sure if I'll just veg and then flower them or what but most likely will veg them a bit and then take some cuttings from them in the first week or 2 of flower. I like to remove the lower branches anyway so, why not make clones out of them?
> 
> That's 20 vegging plants total plus 4 flowering in soil, 2 autos flowering in DWC and 4 that are a few weeks into 12/12 from seed. 30 plants in all




i have the same problem, i got 15 clones from a friend, they were in bad shape when i got them. i finally nursed them back to good health and i notice that one of them was literally covered in spider mites!.

i went medieval on their asses, i threw the worst plant away, ripped off all leaves from neighboring plants that were in a close proximity to the affected plant and then cleaned out the tent . i then sprayed all of my plants with mite rid and i'm just praying they dont come back. i've also taken out my dehumidifer and have been turning my exhaust off for a couple of hours a day in a bid to halt them. i'm going to spray again at the weekend and maybe again a few days later, i'm already 2 weeks in 12/12 and dont want to be spraying my buds.


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2010)

they left "cheesy" off the list!?!?!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

Where on the wheel is sicky soury pukey curdeld?


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> Where on the wheel is sicky soury pukey curdeld?


 
i think we need to make our own wheel


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

didnt don post something by dj shorts a wee while ago something called know ur stone or something..


Here it is.........



DLtoker
07-21-2008, 05:12 PM
I know this is old, but I feel the forum could benefit from this... :hubba:

Know your own stone
by DJ Short (01 Sept, 1999) An educated and descerning palate is a key requirement in breeding and appreciating cannabis.

An educated palate

The breeding and production of fine quality cannabis is more an art than a science. A creative mind and sense of imagination is necessary to achieve success in this field. The other requirement is a very discerning palate, including the ability to discern and appreciate subtle variations in taste, smell and mental experience.

Anatomically, the palate is located between the roof of the mouth and the nasal passages. The intricacies of taste and palate are complex and poorly understood. The taste buds in the tongue and mouth make up only a small fraction of the mechanisms used to interpret taste and smell.

Olfaction is the term used to describe the sense of smell. The olfactory bulb is the main sensor used to experience and interpret smells. This organ is located behind the nasal passages &#8211; up your nose. The sense of smell is one of the most complex we possess, and more of the brain is dedicated to processing smells than any other sense. Smell is closely related to memory, especially older memories. Anatomically, this region is located between the cortex and the occipital lobes, above and around the ears to the top of the head.

Research and experience suggest that some people have a greater natural ability to discern taste and smell than others. The palate can also be developed, educated and refined.

There are many similarities between the wine industry and the cannabis industry. One of these is that both use "expert palates" to identify and discern the various desirable traits of a product. However, unlike wine, cannabis has another added aspect to consider: the type of experience produced by the product. Alcohol's main experience is similar (and overconsumption can be fatal) while cannabis provides a wide range of effects and is non-toxic.

Some herb is strictly pleasing to the mental palate but is not so tasty, while other might taste great but have mild or unpleasant effects.

Spectrums of experience

The first spectrum to consider is the "up and down" experience. "Up" refers to the stimulating aspects of cannabis, while "down" refers to sedative qualities. Up pot tends to liven the disposition and stimulate the emotions, inspiring sociability and talkativeness. Down pot tends to produce sedative and depressant effects. Some people refer to stimulating pot as being a "head" high and sedative pot as being a "body" high, yet although partially true this is also misleading.

Body and head highs are the next spectrum of the cannabis experience. Generally speaking, head highs are stimulating and body highs are sedative, but not all are. Some body highs are stimulating and some head highs are depressing. I once sampled a terribly paranoia-inducing head pot that inspired great couch lock qualities. I called it Boo-Goo.

Early to late harvest will affect the head to body spectrum expressed by a certain plant, with the later harvest tending to produce more body and sedative effects. However, I believe that certain aspects of this spectrum to be genetically inherited.

Next to consider are aspects of duration. Some cannabis tends to be short-acting (15-30min) whereas other varieties last much longer (6-7 hours). Once again production, harvesting and curing techniques can influence aspects of this spectrum, but much of this effect is inherited.

For me, the most important aspect of the cannabis experience to consider is tolerance. This refers to the product's ability to provide the same experience via the same amount over time &#8211; the burnout factor. By "over time" I mean the long run: months, years, decades...

Most of the cannabis I see on the market today has a terrible tolerance factor &#8211; a quick burnout time with the product's novelty lasting less than a week. Luther Burbank's model of breeding needs to be employed here and no expression of tolerance to your product is to be tolerated. An example of where intolerance to tolerance is tolerated &#8211; enough already!

Another aspect of tolerance is "ceiling." This refers to how high (or far) one is capable of going with the variety. How many hits can you consume until more hits are unnoticeable? Most indicas have a low ceiling of less than 10 hits. For me that's usually around 5 hits in one smoking session. If I smoke more than 5 hits of a strong indica I will either not notice the post-ceiling hits, or I will fall asleep.

Some sativas have a very high ceiling, or seem to have none at all! This means that the more you consume, the higher and further you go. Oaxaca Highland Gold, Black Magic African, and Highland Thai were some of the herbs I've tried with very high or no ceiling.

The final aspect of mental effects to consider when sampling strains for breeding is the tendency to produce anxiety. Certain strains of cannabis increase anxiety while others decrease it. This is also true for other emotions, which some strains may suppress while others may augment their intensity. Generally stimulating and head varieties are the ones that can produce unwanted anxiety, but this is not always the case. Quickly cured buds or an over-early harvest are contributing factors to anxiety-increasing pot, but this trait is also genetic in nature.


Tastes and tasters

The physical palates of cannabis add another dimension to the equation. Taste is an important factor toward determining the desirability of most cannabis. The range of flavours expressed by the genus cannabis is extraordinary. No other plant on the planet can equal the cacophony of smells and tastes available from cannabis. This fact alone should interest researchers from several fields.

The range of possible smells and tastes a human can experience is large and complex. To date, no-one has created a fully usable olfaction chart, but Ann Noble developed a nifty "aroma wheel" for the wine industry, which inspired me to develop a cannabis olfaction chart. Like Ann's wheel, more basic aroma categories like "fruity", "floral", "spicy" and "pungent" go in the centre, and branch out into more specific aromas. So beneath "fruity" goes "berry" and "citrus", and beneath "citrus" is "lemon", "lime" and "orange".

The main cannabis aromas are: woody, spicy, fruity, earthen, pungent, chemical and vegetative &#8211; a wide range indeed. More specific aromas include pine and cedar under "woody", musty and dusty for "earthen", blueberry and mango under "fruity", and many others. Most aromas are possible through some combination of strains. Many of these strains were best expressed and acclimated when they were grown outdoors in their region-of-origin, or homeland.

Note that aroma and flavour vary between various stages of the plant. The aroma of a live bud on the plant, a dried and cured bud, and the smoke on the inhale and exhale, may all be different from each other. My number one goal when breeding cannabis is the quality of the perfectly matured, trimmed and cured bud and the experience it provides.

I strongly recommend the use of "tasters" to help analyze the qualities of a given smoke. I prefer highly educated, seasoned and critical elders as they tend to be the most helpful in their analysis and feedback. If there is the slightest drawback to the product, such as arrhythmia, tachycardia, paranoia, or what have you, the experienced elder taster will be the first to notice it. By the same token, if a product is exceptionally fine, the experienced elder taster will also likely be among the first to fully appreciate this. Besides, the elders always appreciate good medicine.

The best way to educate and train the palate is through experience. Unfortunately, there has been a great depletion of variance among the product available to the public. Most grow-ops focus on quantity over quality, and as a result a general blandness has developed. In future articles I will describe some of the great region-of-origin varieties that were available twenty years ago, describing their aroma, flavour, effects, and growth patterns.


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2010)

greenhouse seeds have their own one, cannaseurs like ourselves can definatley relate


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

All of them are bastardising the aroma wheel created by the wine industry (as quoted above by DJ Short himself)

_The range of possible smells and tastes a human can experience is large and complex. To date, no-one has created a fully usable olfaction chart, but Ann Noble developed a nifty "aroma wheel" for the wine industry, which inspired me to develop a cannabis olfaction chart. Like Ann's wheel, more basic aroma categories like "fruity", "floral", "spicy" and "pungent" go in the centre, and branch out into more specific aromas. So beneath "fruity" goes "berry" and "citrus", and beneath "citrus" is "lemon", "lime" and "orange".
_
....a grape contains 1000's of chemicals that are similar to the products mentioned on the wheel, based on my experiences I really doubt that the Ganja wheel is actually different......just my opinion though.

And things like cheeses are going to come under Fruity smells, off ripe, or over ripe fruit smells, combined with chemical which will incorporate Sulfur type smells...I mean come on, it even say SKUNK on the bloody wheel, haha.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'm thinking I need one of those, LOL. I have a lot of new growth that has no signs of mites though so I may be good to go. Damn clones from dispensaries ...just kidding. I wouldn't have ever started growing if I hadn't seen clones in a dispensary. After stumbling upon this site when looking for recipes for hash oil and cannabutter I got the itch to try growing and the next time I went to a club I saw some clones sitting there and figured, WTF? Read up that night on some cabinets, went to Home Depot the next day and got some supplies and built a cabinet. Picked up a couple clones the next day and it just went from there.


Dez, mine is a similar story. Keep in mind I've been smoking since Janis Joplin and Jimi Hendrix were around back in sixty seven, sixty eight. I've never seen weed growing or tasted really fresh weed. So I'm golfing one fine day and I'm complaining about the high cost of shitty weed. He then says the magic words, "you know you can buy seeds on the internet"...so when I get home I start looking, what an eye opener. I didn't have a clue there were so many strains of weed. Now like you, I'm fighting for space. I now have eighteen plants under my lights with four more to go. I emptied most of the tent out last night and put them under the hps for their first day of 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

cracking frost cof man! the age old trade off eh super dank but low yeild. 

nice edibles ends!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm in. Not got my 600 yet but I've been missin out on a lot.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

Weyhey, ONEeyed has made it!!!! welcome old parts....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

expect big tings 600! welcome willy!


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

flower time for these gals......

grapegod with out cola.

grapegod cola next to dog plant,smells of grape armpit..Mmmmmmm


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

whats all in the mix, G? ^^^^


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

DST said:


> whats all in the mix, G? ^^^^


(91 chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl)<male x (og x sour diesel)<sour d pheno fem

(91 chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl)<male x (og x sour diesel)<og pheno fem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

thats going to leave you in a mess!


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

all the flavours I like, I'll have a 250 gram jar please? no spoon required...


genuity said:


> (91 chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl)<male x (og x sour diesel)<sour d pheno fem
> 
> (91 chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl)<male x (og x sour diesel)<og pheno fem


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'm in. Not got my 600 yet but I've been missin out on a lot.


 ha, im right there with ya.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats going to leave you in a mess!


i sure hope so..if it helps inprove the regular cut i should be in for a real ride!



DST said:


> all the flavours I like, I'll have a 250 gram jar please? no spoon required...


you know i would,at the toss of a hat!!
i jus hope all went well with the crossing,i'm hopeing for a high female ratio.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 15, 2010)

So heres my Girls after Harvest i have 5 Jars of Blueberry Dwarf and 2 Jars of Road Runner i just chopped the 2 main Colas this morning














BB





RR


----------



## Serapis (Nov 15, 2010)

*Bubblelicious *
*entering 9th week of flower.*

I'm beginning to wonder if these buds will ever ripen. I am seeing some new growth on them, after 8 weeks. The buds feel very tight and compact. I pinched a couple and they are very firm, not airy. I have started flushing and hope to see some ripening here soon. I have noticed that some pistil tips are begining to look dried out, but still white.

If I didn't have week 2 plants in the same tent, I'd turn the timer down to 8 hours of light a day to force these plants to finish. I guess as long as the buds continue to grow, everything is AOK. Should I hold off on flushing and feed them again?

They were originally under LED lights for about 6 weeks before moving to the 600 tent.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

Serapis said:


> *Bubblelicious *
> *entering 9th week of flower.*
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if these buds will ever ripen. I am seeing some new growth on them, after 8 weeks. The buds feel very tight and compact. I pinched a couple and they are very firm, not airy. I have started flushing and hope to see some ripening here soon. I have noticed that some pistil tips are begining to look dried out, but still white.
> ...


not sure on the strain,but imo,6 weeks under them leds,then switch to hps,leads to longer flowering for you.
not a bad thing,jus time cunsumming.
i would feed them the same i been feeding,and see if they start to fatten up.

rocklock

jus i case my x's dont do well,this will be my new mom.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

you guys have some ill buds. like ive said before i CANNOT wait to be posting flowering shots.

anyway, heres a gay little video xD

[video=youtube;0PEYAOKTqEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PEYAOKTqEU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2010)

That looks like a happy healthy plant there genuity. Only one i've got in veg is growing single bladed fan leaves


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> not sure on the strain,but imo,6 weeks under them leds,then switch to hps,leads to longer flowering for you.
> not a bad thing,jus time cunsumming.
> i would feed them the same i been feeding,and see if they start to fatten up.
> 
> ...


she gon need sum lst, ocklock is stretchy n branchy as hell


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That looks like a happy healthy plant there genuity. Only one i've got in veg is growing single bladed fan leaves


thanks TTT,tryin to treat her as good as i can jus in case..
i got some others vegging under the t-5's,and 3 grapegods re-vegging
2 white russian seedlings.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> she gon need sum lst, ocklock is stretchy n branchy as hell


thanks for that info,how she do on nutes??


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 15, 2010)

Stretchy and branchy huh? Hopefully I get a more indica leaning pheno type that doesnt stretch all to hell, but I will top and maybe lst or both, hmm, we will see what needs to be done. Mine are only a couple days old now, so need for me to do that yet.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 15, 2010)

Serapis said:


> *Bubblelicious *
> *entering 9th week of flower.*
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if these buds will ever ripen. I am seeing some new growth on them, after 8 weeks. The buds feel very tight and compact. I pinched a couple and they are very firm, not airy. I have started flushing and hope to see some ripening here soon. I have noticed that some pistil tips are begining to look dried out, but still white.
> ...


 I have made that same mistake before myself, ended up with a long ass flowering time. I just use my LEDs for vegging now, they work great for that, but are shit for flowering. Doesnt sound right, but thats how it is.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 15, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> you guys have some ill buds. like ive said before i CANNOT wait to be posting flowering shots.
> 
> anyway, heres a gay little video x)


LOL, I only provided top shots because I was interested in looking at the macro trichs on my 24" monitor as I can see a lot better with it than a loupe. My shots are all top down. I have some buds that are literally as long as my arm from my elbow to my finger tips. One of the colas is about 6" in diameter.

I can't wait to see your awesome shots.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

Serapis said:


> LOL, I only provided top shots because I was interested in looking at the macro trichs on my 24" monitor as I can see a lot better with it than a loupe. My shots are all top down. I have some buds that are literally as long as my arm from my elbow to my finger tips. One of the colas is about 6" in diameter.
> 
> I can't wait to see your awesome shots.


6 in diameter?! mad nice. eventually. these things are taking off, i think i may be flippin the switch beginning of december


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2010)

Sure wish I knew what was causing this, any ideas? They are a Cataract Kush and a Headband that are from seed and they have not been fed any nutes since they're in FF OF soil. I didn't worry about it at first because there was new growth coming in without these symptoms but now it's all doing it too.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

were they getting nutes befor you put in ffof soil?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Sure wish I knew what was causing this, any ideas? They are a Cataract Kush and a Headband that are from seed and they have not been fed any nutes since they're in FF OF soil. I didn't worry about it at first because there was new growth coming in without these symptoms but now it's all doing it too.


that soils too hot for them babies. i guess the only thing you could do to help would be to water more, i think. i'm no pro


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> were they getting nutes befor you put in ffof soil?


Nope.com

I was thinking along the same lines as Wally but have never had a problem before with FFOF being too hot. I've always used a seed starter mix to start seeds and clones ig they weren't going in hydro and then would put them in the FFOF once they were well rooted with great results up to now. Maybe I'll try watering more for a week and see if it helps.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> that soils too hot for them babies. i guess the only thing you could do to help would be to water more, i think. i'm no pro


i dont think soil is to hot,but some plants may be to weak!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm actually out of seed starter soil ATM so I just stuck my Purple Haze seed that cracked last night in a RW cube. I'm a little nervous about it though since it's the only seed of that strain I have and the hole in the center of the RW seems big like it might have air around the taproot. Maybe I'll go pick up some seedling soil and put it in there instead, IDK.

I have a couple DOG seeds that look like they'll be ready tonigh oe tomorrow morning too so it wouldn't be a waste to buy more.


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 15, 2010)

plant problem. ok im getting some kind of rust on my plant leaves. the problem is only at the tops of the plant. the problem started soon as i gave her, her first doze of pk 13/14 at 0.5ml per Liter. im using canna coco as soil, well this is how my mix was. 3.0ml of coco A&B, 2ml rhizotonic, 1ml cannazym and 0.5ml pk13/14 and 3 days later i seen all the rust on the leaves. at my next doze i wanted to put the pk at 1ml and the a and b at 2.5ml. but im not 100% its the pk that coused this problem but thats the only thing i did new and every thing was fine before that, here is a pic of the rust looking stuff on the leaves and bare in mind the problem is only at the tops of the plant, the bottem is fine its just started at the top, and please help as my watering is tomorow and i dont know if i should stop the pk13/13 or if there is any thing els im doing wrong.
View attachment 1269972


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> i dont think soil is to hot,but some plants may be to weak!


thats why i said "..for them babies"


----------



## Serapis (Nov 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'm actually out of seed starter soil ATM so I just stuck my Purple Haze seed that cracked last night in a RW cube. I'm a little nervous about it though since it's the only seed of that strain I have and the hole in the center of the RW seems big like it might have air around the taproot. Maybe I'll go pick up some seedling soil and put it in there instead, IDK.
> 
> I have a couple DOG seeds that look like they'll be ready tonigh oe tomorrow morning too so it wouldn't be a waste to buy more.


Cover the RW with perlite.... You'll be fine.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

don gin

View attachment 1270016

please fill me in


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

mr.postman,
anesthesia f1 reg
cheeseberry haze fem
blue hammer reg
bubbel dust x double strawberry diesel reg


thanks sannie for comeing threw..
and to cof for giveing me the headsup on this guy..thanks


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^^They deliver worldwide???^^^^


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> (91 chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl)<male x (og x sour diesel)<sour d pheno fem
> 
> (91 chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl)<male x (og x sour diesel)<og pheno fem


Chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl. Is that not the original sour diesel? I have read several theories as to where sour diesel originated and my opinion leans towards chemdawg as the creator/finder of the strain.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^^They deliver worldwide???^^^^


i think so.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> i think so.


I guess my real ? is do they deliver to the states?.....Killing Fields looks bomb!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Chemdawg x mass super skunk/nl. Is that not the original sour diesel? I have read several theories as to where sour diesel originated and my opinion leans towards chemdawg as the creator/finder of the strain.


when dealing with DNA GENETICS who knows!!
but it's a remake of the original,i jus want to play with the genetics..


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 15, 2010)

The postman rang twice, he was at my place today too. Dropped off some chocolate berry, shackzilla and uberkush, all feminized. For a freebie I got two herijuana x big white, feminized.

I ordered mine the evening of the fifth so they got here in ten days.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> The postman rang twice, he was at my place today too. Dropped off some chocolate berry, shackzilla and uberkush, all feminized. For a freebie I got two herijuana x big white, feminized.
> 
> I ordered mine the evening of the fifth so they got here in ten days.


9 days for me,order on the 6th.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 15, 2010)

And that's Sannies Headsup????


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 15, 2010)

So here is the line-up for my next sativa grow, I finally nailed down the strains. From sannie it will be killing field and shackzilla. From greenhouse seeds it's neville's haze and hawaiian snow and from barney's farm it will be acapulco gold and laughing buddha.

Went over to see my buddy's girls, acapulco gold and red diesel. Looking mighty fine and he still has a couple/few weeks to go. The buds are really nice, he managed to develop a very nice canopy. Already dense and hard like an indica bud. If they fill out in the next couple of weeks, he might pull a pound and a half from six girls.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 15, 2010)

That is correct endls.

Another nice thing about sannie's, he takes paypal.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 15, 2010)

No shit....sounds good!!! Might have to check it out.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

thought i'd share this with you all. peace and love and unity

[video=vimeo;16812713]http://www.vimeo.com/16812713[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^^Couldn't watch whole thing....her third eye kept winking at me^^^^^^^^

Sorry.....I know I'm cruel


----------



## ptone (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is a little update on my first 600w Grow
2 Weeks in 12/12 light schedule

Left- Lemon Kush ----- Right - Grand Daddy Purple


Lemon Kush




Grand Daddy Purple


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

ptone said:


> Here is a little update on my first 600w Grow
> 2 Weeks in 12/12 light schedule
> 
> Left- Lemon Kush ----- Right - Grand Daddy Purple
> ...


really nice plants mehn. sweet lighter too!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I guess my real ? is do they deliver to the states?.....Killing Fields looks bomb!!!


Killing Field is the bomb if you let her go for the full 12 weeks. I have 2 in veg waiting to see if their clones have survived, before going into 12/12.
At one month of 12/12 is uberkush, sharkzilla, hericles and heriberi/shack with cheeseberry haze just joining the fray.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 15, 2010)

ptone said:


> Here is a little update on my first 600w Grow
> 2 Weeks in 12/12 light schedule
> 
> Left- Lemon Kush ----- Right - Grand Daddy Purple
> ...


really nice plants mehn. BUSHY. Sweet lighter too!


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

^^nice plants ptone.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> mr.postman,
> anesthesia f1 reg
> cheeseberry haze fem
> blue hammer reg
> ...


Hey, I got the same beads a couple of weeks ago. I got some of the lighter colored ones too, to match my complexion . Here's some shot's including my first Jackhammer, Jacqueline.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be taking a few cuttings from the JH and WW plants tonight since the t5 lights are only good for short plants and they're getting to the point where I have to prop everything else up on small buckets now. Looks like I should be able to get 3-4 nice WW cuttings and 2-3 nice JH cuttings so they should go well with the one of each I already have while I'm waiting for the rest of the clones to reveg. Thinking I might just stick the two little plants that are getting nute burned from the FFOF soil in flower when I put these in there too and use the two smaller, younger ones as mothers later on. That would give me 8-10 plants all going in the flower room at once which should give a decent yield. I know they won't all finish at the same time but close enough to make me happy. 

The Afgan Kush girls that are flowering are starting to smell nice. They're probably only about half way through flower but smelling nice. Can't smell the Raspberry Cough at all yet. 

Also, priced out the trays I'll need to convert the room to E&F and it's going to cost me over $200 for trays alone, and that's at a discount! I may end up making everything out of wood and lining it with a pond liner or PVC or something along those lines since it'd be about half the price.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 15, 2010)

seems like chemdawg is a real popular weed and cross. i was looking at Reserva OG kush and its just a chemdawg 91' which is suprising.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2010)

yea its really jus a play with words (names) in the seed bizzness..lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 15, 2010)

Looking good 600  


Dog, Headband & Blue widow. WE got roots Whoo Hooo wont be long now. 1BMM


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 15, 2010)

day 26 flower 

dp blueberry


dna sour scream

dna sharksbreath


----------



## SwiftGrow (Nov 15, 2010)

well see https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html hoping for good quality medicine for pain and muscle spasms.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 15, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> seems like chemdawg is a real popular weed and cross. i was looking at Reserva OG kush and its just a chemdawg 91' which is suprising.


I know it's only a matter of time until you get it for yourself. I'm getting ready to chop mine down in a few days. I'll let you know how the cure/smoke goes


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> plant problem. ok im getting some kind of rust on my plant leaves. the problem is only at the tops of the plant. the problem started soon as i gave her, her first doze of pk 13/14 at 0.5ml per Liter. im using canna coco as soil, well this is how my mix was. 3.0ml of coco A&B, 2ml rhizotonic, 1ml cannazym and 0.5ml pk13/14 and 3 days later i seen all the rust on the leaves. at my next doze i wanted to put the pk at 1ml and the a and b at 2.5ml. but im not 100% its the pk that coused this problem but thats the only thing i did new and every thing was fine before that, here is a pic of the rust looking stuff on the leaves and bare in mind the problem is only at the tops of the plant, the bottem is fine its just started at the top, and please help as my watering is tomorow and i dont know if i should stop the pk13/13 or if there is any thing els im doing wrong.
> View attachment 1269972


 
looks a lil bit nasty nas, never seen that before. have you checked your E.C? sounds like a lot of different things going in to the mix, do you normally use all of these products?. i was under the impression that cannazyme is used to break down dead roots so you can re-use your coco. i use all the other products you mentioned and i my plants are fine.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning peeps,

Dez, looks like those babies are getting too many E numbers pumped into them...perhaps they were not ready like G and Wally said. And Wally, wtf...that women has really depressed me for the day...sheesh man. She's banging on about the Gulf of Mexico, everything is dead, blah blah blah...there is more oil spilled in the Niger Delta monthly than there was in the Gulf of Mexico...problem is...who gives a monkeys about the people of the Niger Delta??? And humans will never kills the Earth, who the fuck do we think we are, we can do everything we want to the earth, it will just kill us and move on....it's fact that the Earth goes through constant changes, just that humans these days have too much self importance about themself.

Nas2007, 0.5ml per litre is quite a heavy dose to start of your PK13/14 at...I start mine at 0.1 per dose....0.5 about week5 of flower.

Serapis, those girls need more feeding and more growing, they are a few weeks off by the looks of things. Keep us posted on how they develop.

I was at the Gorillaz concert last night, I also saw De La Soul and Little Dragon.....Little Dragon are a Swedish band...they were awesome!!! check em out.... http://www.little-dragon.se/

Have a good day, been flushing some of my girls (CJ, and HBxCO, and the DPQ) will throw some pics up in a bit.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are the two Casey's I have just flushed...8 weeks (probably come down at the weekend)




This one was up on a shelf....branches going in all directions, mainly hanging branches.





And the DPQ...lots of amber in there already. She was also flushed today, along with the HBXCaliO




Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2010)

lookin good DST,
nice fat nugs all over the place....


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with you D and I picked up soem seed starting mix that I've mixed with some of the FFOF that was in the pot already and transplanted the two younger seedlings into it. They were starting to show signs of burn too so I figured I'd get it handled now so I don't ruin them too. 

I was thinking about eveything last night and realized that I sprouted the plants that show signs of burn in RW cubes and then put them straight into the FFOF. I don't know why I did that, I know better but...

So nowI'm wondering if I should transplant the other two into a lighter soil or just keep them watered and see if they can ride it out. One of the 12/12 from seeds girls is starting to show signs too but I'm not going to mess with that one.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 16, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> I know it's only a matter of time until you get it for yourself. I'm getting ready to chop mine down in a few days. I'll let you know how the cure/smoke goes


yep i hear that haha! ill be waiting anxiously to know how the final product turns out.


DST-good looking girls! going to be real stony in a couple weeks!


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 16, 2010)

cool shit everybody i want to add myself to yall i was looking at this light http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48969 feedback on it would be great let me know what you think. how many plants do you have under your 600 does your shit get hot. i plan on having it in a closet


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the nice words, much appreciated indeed, she smells lovely, and funnily enough I have about 10 grams of Casey Jones from clone left, plus a half ounce of my Casey Jones from seed - both from the last run, (the CJ from seed has probably given me around 200 seeds BTW!) It's good timing that this lot will be coming down soon since in 2 weeks I'll have nothing left of the CJ...in fact a friend is coming over for the weekend so I'll probably have nothing left of the CJ by then....

Dez, I think if it was me I'd ride it out, if there are problems then deal with it, but if they are handling things so far then no point adding stress if not needed. 


Fight411, welcome and thanks for posting the question. I had a look and it certainly looks good. If it is good value or not I couldn't say since 100%, but it looks around the right mark for the US market (although you can get cheap second hand ones!!) 

I haven't got a hood, I use cool tubes instead. The one thing I would think about is, how big is your space, what are the temps going to be like, will you need to cool the light (this system does not look like it will enable you to do that) You can get good cooled hoods, and as far as getting the max out of your light, cooling it enable you to get your plants a lot closer and for them to benefit from tose lumens.

Hope to have helped and look forward to seeing your girls and lights in action.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 16, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> cool shit everybody i want to add myself to yall i was looking at this light http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48969 feedback on it would be great let me know what you think. how many plants do you have under your 600 does your shit get hot. i plan on having it in a closet


Unless you have a way to cool your closet, it's going to get mighty hot in there with that reflector. I can't even imagine what the temps would be like in a closet with an open hood and a six hundred watt light. Personally I think it's a death sentence to whatever you try to grow unless it's a cactus. Not trying to be a dick but save yourself some money in the long run by investing in an air cooled hood and a six inch fan to move that heat from the light. As for how many plants, I guess it all depends on how you grow them and what size containers you use. I don't like to crowd my plants, I have two lights and don't really like to grow more than six at a time.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 16, 2010)

DST, my casey is doing very nicely. She's about six inches tall and the internodes are quite close together so far, no stretching at all. The headband has finally decided to start growing and is also doing nicely. The headband x cali-o, how long do you generally run them? All of the clones that made it are doing great. My first attempt at growing from a clone and I have to say I love the already alternating branches on such short plants. Both of the moms are starting to hit their stride, they've been flowering for sixteen days. This is the second week of pk 13-14 for my grape ape, white widows, trainwrecks and dog, I upped it to two ml per gallon of water, next week they'll get three ml.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 16, 2010)

Dam D you plants are looking good. i noticed in the last few pics it looks like theri is a few nice healthy seeds in theri, did you use her to breed or am i seeing things?

also i went to Galice oregon yesterday to go see Raine Falls, they are mor of huge rapids, it is over a class 5 and you have to have special permits to raft them. they are huge and loud in person. it is a 2 mile hike in and then 2 miles back. i went with my girl and her girl friend and took my pit as well. i only had my cam phone but it took some good pics i think saw some cool stuff and it was very quite and no people but us around, not many go down theri in the winter. at certain times of the year the salmon are jumping up the falls to go spawn and it is a cool site just got to be aware of Bears feeding. i did about 30 mins of fishing only cuz we had to head back before it gets dark. it gets dark here at 5 now witch sucks. soon i am going out theri early morning and fishing all day. it felt like home out theri, no noise other people, no drama, and so fucking peaceful. i even smoked some weed out theri. i had some video of the falls but i cant send them with my phone i thought id share some of the pics i got with my phone. the river is the Rogue river and is a very nice river, if any one ever comes to oregon this place is a must if you like nature


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> Dam D you plants are looking good. i noticed in the last few pics it looks like theri is a few nice healthy seeds in theri, did you use her to breed or am i seeing things?
> 
> also i went to Galice oregon yesterday to go see Raine Falls, they are mor of huge rapids, it is over a class 5 and you have to have special permits to raft them. they are huge and loud in person. it is a 2 mile hike in and then 2 miles back. i went with my girl and her girl friend and took my pit as well. i only had my cam phone but it took some good pics i think saw some cool stuff and it was very quite and no people but us around, not many go down theri in the winter. at certain times of the year the salmon are jumping up the falls to go spawn and it is a cool site just got to be aware of Bears feeding. i did about 30 mins of fishing only cuz we had to head back before it gets dark. it gets dark here at 5 now witch sucks. soon i am going out theri early morning and fishing all day. it felt like home out theri, no noise other people, no drama, and so fucking peaceful. i even smoked some weed out theri. i had some video of the falls but i cant send them with my phone i thought id share some of the pics i got with my phone. the river is the Rogue river and is a very nice river, if any one ever comes to oregon this place is a must if you like nature



Looks like a kick ass place to grow.....eat a shroom!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 16, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Looks like a kick ass place to grow.....eat a shroom!!!!


i was thinking that to, theri is a trial to get to the falls, and in summer theri is alot of foot traffic from tourists on the trail but no one goes off the trial cuz it is slippery and huge drop offs. i was thinkin in the summer i would plant a few seeds up off the trial for fun where no one goes. it should stay fien by its self for weeks at a time up theri. the ground is almost always moist even in hot summer so water would not be an issue to much, it would be bugs and deer mainly. it is also about a 45 min drive plus the 4 mile in and out hike in so. but i really do think i will grow a few theri or at least try. i am def. doing a outdoor grow next summer for fun, ive never done out door let alone an illegal grow and guirilla grow, im just doing it cuz i love to grow and cant do so legaly right now or illegaly indoors. so if i dot get some weed of the plants thats great but i mainly just want to grow it. im still waiting for my PO to let me know weather or not i can grow Industrial hemp indoors. that would be cool to

oh and i have really been wanting to get some shrooms, but i cant find any one who has them, and they should be al over this time of year. i also dont like buying them cuz you can get ripped off buying some mushrooms that you that were good ones but end up making you sick cuz who ever picked them didnt pick the right one.

i was gonna invest into a small shroom grow room, but my house is to dirty to run one plus i still get checked on by the PO


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yea Can anyone explain how the cool tube works? I wud have to buy a fan for it? I'm a lil confused. But no shit purp I jus got off of papers nd i hadnt heard from my po for the last three months turns out he got deployed overseas to serve then they wanted me to wait till he get back to get off I was like wtf hell no so I talked to a higher level guy he said there was nothing he cud about it without my po there so he take the whole file nd put it in the paper shredder nd told me to have a nice day


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

Too funny, I was thinking about giving shroom growing a shot too. I don't know anything about them as of yet except how to eat them, LOL. I've been reading online about them like, where to get spores, which are good and not, ideal growing conditions and stuff like that. 

Had a busy day today with making some cannaoil and then some brownies using the oil. I also used what butter I had left to make a batch of lollies while I was making the oil. Now I have brownies cooling and 20 or so lollies in the fridge all wrapped up in wax paper.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> Yea Can anyone explain how the cool tube works? I wud have to buy a fan for it? I'm a lil confused. But no shit purp I jus got off of papers nd i hadnt heard from my po for the last three months turns out he got deployed overseas to serve then they wanted me to wait till he get back to get off I was like wtf hell no so I talked to a higher level guy he said there was nothing he cud about it without my po there so he take the whole file nd put it in the paper shredder nd told me to have a nice day


Cooltubes basically are just a cylinder that houses the bulb so that you can have the most effective cooling since there's no cavities or odd shapes to cause any turbulence in the air as it's passing through. You can get them as an upgrade to that package from HTG as well as most of the common air cooled hoods.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

You can mount them horizontally or vertically. This is how mine are:


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> cool shit everybody i want to add myself to yall i was looking at this light http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48969 feedback on it would be great let me know what you think. how many plants do you have under your 600 does your shit get hot. i plan on having it in a closet


from experience as a closet grower haha, that its almost im possible to control the temps of a 600w with out lots of circulation and lots of cool air coming in. i went from thinking i could get by with a cheap inline booster fan and that was a joke. then thought i could use a giant HO 6" can fan to take care of the problem and yet that still didnt cool it enough to have a suitable grow environment. finally had to break down and get a a/c unit to bring in cool air as my fan blows across the light and out. my temps havent gotten above 85F and they get down to the low 60s at times. pretty much you are going to need alot of extra stuff to run that 600w! good luck though, its possible i did it haha!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm a 600w closet grower and i manage pretty well without any fans hoses or ventilation. it is fall though so i have plenty of cold air available. in the summer i'll have to invest in some air movers forsure though


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 16, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> Yea Can anyone explain how the cool tube works? I wud have to buy a fan for it? I'm a lil confused. But no shit purp I jus got off of papers nd i hadnt heard from my po for the last three months turns out he got deployed overseas to serve then they wanted me to wait till he get back to get off I was like wtf hell no so I talked to a higher level guy he said there was nothing he cud about it without my po there so he take the whole file nd put it in the paper shredder nd told me to have a nice day


wow that is cool, so you just got let off.
i wish my PO would get deployed over seas, with my lick though i would just get a different PO



Dezracer said:


> Too funny, I was thinking about giving shroom growing a shot too. I don't know anything about them as of yet except how to eat them, LOL. I've been reading online about them like, where to get spores, which are good and not, ideal growing conditions and stuff like that.
> 
> Had a busy day today with making some cannaoil and then some brownies using the oil. I also used what butter I had left to make a batch of lollies while I was making the oil. Now I have brownies cooling and 20 or so lollies in the fridge all wrapped up in wax paper.


 it actually seems really easy, theri is a great shroom grower on RIU she grows alot its under the hallucination threads
i will some day grow some, they have whole kits you can buy to get started and understand it all, they come with spores,jars and every thing you need and it is reasonably cheap. it is cheaper to buy it all separably. and it all comes with instructions and good stuff for beginners



wally nutter said:


> i'm a 600w closet grower and i manage pretty well without any fans hoses or ventilation. it is fall though so i have plenty of cold air available. in the summer i'll have to invest in some air movers forsure though


i was a small closet grower to and my temps stayed fine. i just used 3 small house fans and temps never got above 83


----------



## broadford (Nov 16, 2010)

well lads whats the craic i'm an irish student who just closed up my indoor grow op after 12 months..i was running 2 600's in an air cool system with 40 potted plants also had a veg room with 1 600. grew all cheese blue,big bhudda and chiesel. i want to grow again in the future but before i do i want to learn from some pro's who are willing to teach.. was thinking of getting a j1 visa to cali or canada next summer.. not sure where would be the best place.. if anybody has any suggestions or info on this i would really be very grateful..


----------



## Serapis (Nov 16, 2010)

broadford said:


> well lads whats the craic i'm an irish student who just closed up my indoor grow op after 12 months..i was running 2 600's in an air cool system with 40 potted plants also had a veg room with 1 600. grew all cheese blue,big bhudda and chiesel. i want to grow again in the future but before i do i want to learn from some pro's who are willing to teach.. was thinking of getting a j1 visa to cali or canada next summer.. not sure where would be the best place.. if anybody has any suggestions or info on this i would really be very grateful..


Are you kidding me? California has more experience with weed than our northern friends.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 16, 2010)

broadford said:


> well lads whats the craic i'm an irish student who just closed up my indoor grow op after 12 months..i was running 2 600's in an air cool system with 40 potted plants also had a veg room with 1 600. grew all cheese blue,big bhudda and chiesel. i want to grow again in the future but before i do i want to learn from some pro's who are willing to teach.. was thinking of getting a j1 visa to cali or canada next summer.. not sure where would be the best place.. if anybody has any suggestions or info on this i would really be very grateful..


Your saying you were running 3 x 600w lamps with over 40 pots and you want to learn to grow? I'm thinking more along the lines of you already know how to grow you just need to fine tune your knowledge my Celtic friend, well your on the rite path to enlightenment pull up a pew and get comfy there's gonna be a lot of reading to do, welcome aboard.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 16, 2010)

Venus Fly Trap #1

 
WonderWoman #1

 
WonderWoman #2
 
 
Venus Fly Trap#2


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow wally your plants have blown up bro! Is the mantis egg still chillin?

DST and McPurp those are some beautiful pics 

I'v missed several pages since I was out of town so I got lots of reading to do!!! lol 




https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1271984d1289944333-club-600-19.jpg


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

Buddy came through today on that t8 fixture . Here's a couple pics of it and in case the 'pics or it didn't happen' crew rolls through, here's a pic of my brownies and lollies too, LOL.

I got 4 bulbs @ 6500K and 2 @ 3000K for it.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 16, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Wow wally your plants have blown up bro! Is the mantis egg still chillin?
> 
> DST and McPurp those are some beautiful pics
> 
> ...


Thanks whodini! technically no, incubation calls for warmth


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

Your girls are lookin good Wally


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> Thanks whodini! technically no, incubation calls for warmth


lol then are you keeping it warm?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 16, 2010)

yes sir. they live above a 600 watter dude!!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 16, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Your girls are lookin good Wally


thanks dezzzy


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> yes sir. they live above a 600 watter dude!!


Is that the secret to your success? I keep my girls _under_ the 600. Your plants look good.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 16, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Is that the secret to your success? I keep my girls _under_ the 600. Your plants look good.
> 
> 
> cof


it is. Cannabis _under, _Kai's _over_. dont tell any one, shhhh. Gracias ol'farts


----------



## Jamexican (Nov 16, 2010)

What goin on people I am very excited because its that time after 2 months HARVEST! Right now I started off flushing with PH'd water n some Purple Maxx about five gallons, then as the plants soak it up I add just plain PH'd water. The canopy is WAAY smaller this time, I cut down the veg time and I literally got 500 gms of shake. I cant really complain, I made it into honey oil, then into gummies haha. All the buds in this grow are nice and dense no shake here at all. Next grow same thing, I really don't need all that bud and it pretty hard to maintain, this grow was Hella easy and low all the buds look amazing! Gonna take some night pics when I find out how to use the camera lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey bros thought id drop a couple pics.. Dogs rooting like mad


Look how fast them roots are growing.  May have these ladies in the scrog by this weekend. 


Dogs and headbands kickin it with the yins round the 600 

Slow progress but once everthing gets its groove on it will be a scrog that puts out a crop every 60-90 days. That suits me just fine. 

well see how well the roots have developed by the weekend. Im thinking they should be long enough for the transplant into the hydro buckets. 

 1BMM​


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> hey bros thought id drop a couple pics.. Dogs rooting like mad
> 
> 
> look how fast them roots are growing.  May have these ladies in the scrog by this weekend.
> ...


let there be roots


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey you guys ever use lights perhaps cfls under the canopy for extra light for lower buds


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's some pics of the t8 installed over the rearranged shelf units and some Afgan bud porn and a PURPLE HAZE sprout. ahahahaha...

The Afgan Kush girls are either 4 or 5 weeks of 12/12 now, I don't remember for sure and don't feel like going to check.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> Hey you guys ever use lights perhaps cfls under the canopy for extra light for lower buds


I have not but am considering putting something in the corners of my flower room just to be sure everyone's getting solid light.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2010)

Love the labs 1bmm & dez  looks sweet.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking nice Dez. Betting those gals are gonna love that new veg light.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Here are the two Casey's I have just flushed...8 weeks (probably come down at the weekend)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so tasty it needed a page bump


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Love the labs 1bmm & dez  looks sweet.





1badmasonman said:


> Looking nice Dez. Betting those gals are gonna love that new veg light.


Thank you both and I hope so. I'm not sure how close I need to have the t8 though, it's vented out the top so there's really no heat underneath it. I had it on for about an hour and stuck my hand about mid way between the light and plants and it was barely warm on the back of my hand. I'm sure I could go closer but don't know if it's necessary. The closer it is the less it'll spread the light outward and a few of the plants would get less light while the rest got more.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Unless you have a way to cool your closet, it's going to get mighty hot in there with that reflector. I can't even imagine what the temps would be like in a closet with an open hood and a six hundred watt light. Personally I think it's a death sentence to whatever you try to grow unless it's a cactus. Not trying to be a dick but save yourself some money in the long run by investing in an air cooled hood and a six inch fan to move that heat from the light. As for how many plants, I guess it all depends on how you grow them and what size containers you use. I don't like to crowd my plants, I have two lights and don't really like to grow more than six at a time.


I have to agree with HeadsUp, I ran my 600 for a weekend without a cool tube in my 1.2m squared cab, and it was way over 30degree's Celcius...too hot imo.



Heads Up said:


> DST, my casey is doing very nicely. She's about six inches tall and the internodes are quite close together so far, no stretching at all. The headband has finally decided to start growing and is also doing nicely. The headband x cali-o, how long do you generally run them? All of the clones that made it are doing great. My first attempt at growing from a clone and I have to say I love the already alternating branches on such short plants. Both of the moms are starting to hit their stride, they've been flowering for sixteen days. This is the second week of pk 13-14 for my grape ape, white widows, trainwrecks and dog, I upped it to two ml per gallon of water, next week they'll get three ml.


I just flushed my HBXCali O headsup, so it's basically going to be a 8 1/2 weeker I think. The Cali O is actually a 7 weeker, or marketed as a 7 weeker, yeh right!



mcpurple said:


> Dam D you plants are looking good. i noticed in the last few pics it looks like theri is a few nice healthy seeds in theri, did you use her to breed or am i seeing things?
> 
> also i went to Galice oregon yesterday to go see Raine Falls, they are mor of huge rapids, it is over a class 5 and you have to have special permits to raft them. they are huge and loud in person. it is a 2 mile hike in and then 2 miles back. i went with my girl and her girl friend and took my pit as well. i only had my cam phone but it took some good pics i think saw some cool stuff and it was very quite and no people but us around, not many go down theri in the winter. at certain times of the year the salmon are jumping up the falls to go spawn and it is a cool site just got to be aware of Bears feeding. i did about 30 mins of fishing only cuz we had to head back before it gets dark. it gets dark here at 5 now witch sucks. soon i am going out theri early morning and fishing all day. it felt like home out theri, no noise other people, no drama, and so fucking peaceful. i even smoked some weed out theri. i had some video of the falls but i cant send them with my phone i thought id share some of the pics i got with my phone. the river is the Rogue river and is a very nice river, if any one ever comes to oregon this place is a must if you like nature


Great pics McP, you already answered my Q that I had in mind...so you gonna do a G grow out there? Yup!!

And re the last 2 pics, they are the Dep Purple Querkle cross, and I have basically made the whole plant into a seed producer, DPQ F2's!!!



Dezracer said:


> Too funny, I was thinking about giving shroom growing a shot too. I don't know anything about them as of yet except how to eat them, LOL. I've been reading online about them like, where to get spores, which are good and not, ideal growing conditions and stuff like that.
> 
> Had a busy day today with making some cannaoil and then some brownies using the oil. I also used what butter I had left to make a batch of lollies while I was making the oil. Now I have brownies cooling and 20 or so lollies in the fridge all wrapped up in wax paper.


Thanks for the pics Dez, I did believe you honest!!! I have never grown shrooms but have eaten a few in my day.

We went for a trip to Maastricht and they have 1000's of mile of underground tunnels there, all sandstone. It creates the perfect environment to grow truffels 11 degrees celcius.
We were told though on the tour, if you get lost, you will only survive for 4 days max as you get hypothermia and die. Basically your body sweats and this makes your clothes wet, then this in turn chills your body and kills you!!! The locals use to hide from the Frenchies down these tunnels back in the day, they use to take their cattle and animals down there, they managed to build kilns and subsequently heated there clothes on the kilns so they would not die!!! Anyway, I digress....



wally nutter said:


> View attachment 1272288View attachment 1272289View attachment 1272294
> Venus Fly Trap #1
> 
> View attachment 1272290View attachment 1272293
> ...


The girls have really blown up Wally, nice work, good TLC!!!!



whodatnation said:


> Wow wally your plants have blown up bro! Is the mantis egg still chillin?
> 
> DST and McPurp those are some beautiful pics
> 
> ...


That was the pic I liked as well, hehe.....



Dezracer said:


> Buddy came through today on that t8 fixture . Here's a couple pics of it and in case the 'pics or it didn't happen' crew rolls through, here's a pic of my brownies and lollies too, LOL.
> 
> I got 4 bulbs @ 6500K and 2 @ 3000K for it.


Yummy, brownies!!!!



curious old fart said:


> Is that the secret to your success? I keep my girls _under_ the 600. Your plants look good.
> 
> 
> cof





wally nutter said:


> it is. Cannabis _under, _Kai's _over_. dont tell any one, shhhh. Gracias ol'farts


Haha, you pair....I think after 250 pages and 10,000 posts, everyone knows about 600's now, and if they don't they ain't even worth thinking about, haha.



Jamexican said:


> What goin on people I am very excited because its that time after 2 months HARVEST! Right now I started off flushing with PH'd water n some Purple Maxx about five gallons, then as the plants soak it up I add just plain PH'd water. The canopy is WAAY smaller this time, I cut down the veg time and I literally got 500 gms of shake. I cant really complain, I made it into honey oil, then into gummies haha. All the buds in this grow are nice and dense no shake here at all. Next grow same thing, I really don't need all that bud and it pretty hard to maintain, this grow was Hella easy and low all the buds look amazing! Gonna take some night pics when I find out how to use the camera lol.


Thanks for the share Jamexican......get those finger warm up exercises going my bru!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Hey bros thought id drop a couple pics.. Dogs rooting like mad
> 
> 
> Look how fast them roots are growing.  May have these ladies in the scrog by this weekend.
> ...


DOGs kickin it with the YINs!!!! Love it.



Fight411 said:


> Hey you guys ever use lights perhaps cfls under the canopy for extra light for lower buds


Yup, again, just a trade off between how much extra light you get and how much heat is created....it's all about tuning your space in. 



Dezracer said:


> Here's some pics of the t8 installed over the rearranged shelf units and some Afgan bud porn and a PURPLE HAZE sprout. ahahahaha...
> 
> The Afgan Kush girls are either 4 or 5 weeks of 12/12 now, I don't remember for sure and don't feel like going to check.


Looking good Dez.



curious old fart said:


> This is so tasty it needed a page bump
> 
> 
> cof


Many thanks me old partner!!!

Hey guys, hope you all have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace and love from the 600

DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

dpq f2's I belive i have a couple of dozen of them from my last seed run, they are lovely and fat and stripey like quails eggs also some deep chosis f2's im itching to crack.  Gotta see wot happens with the clones i got first tho make sure i dont keep over crowding myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

dpq F2's should be some straight up dank westy lad.

cracking show DST frost all over the shop.

its mos def ON now 1BMM, lookin real pro


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 17, 2010)

Sigh so my Iced Grapefruits have Powdery Mildew I HAVE NO IDEA HOW my Road Runner BB Dwarf and Purple Urkle were all fine i think its Me and Hydro= PM. As of now i might become strictly Soil or switch from this 10 Gallon tote with 2 Plants to Single 5 Gallons either way i will not be using a 10 gallon tote anymore it gets way to crowded and both time i ended up with PM but all my soil plants were fine once again(Repeat of first grow)

Edit: Question What are good Nutes for Soil? 
I already Have Cal Mag and Liquid Karma whats a good Base nute(Like GH 3 Part) and some other things i should grab?(Soil Moisture Tester, Soil PH tester???? Things like that)


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

tested out the lollies last night and they're excellent, best yet. They're bigger than the others but I'm not sure that's why since my tolerance has gone up a bit since I last made them and I got a better high from eating one last night. Tonight I'll be eating me some brownies. Giggidy, giggidy...


----------



## streets (Nov 17, 2010)

someone before asked what was the difference with t12, t8, and t 5... well t12 are huge bulbs, t8 are smaller and t5 are the smallest... the smaller the light becomes seems to give out more lumens.. i use t8 for all my vegging needs and havent seen any reason why i would wanna switch from a $112 light from Home depot to a $250 dollar t5 from the hydro store... rip offs i tell you, thats all it is


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey HS, I use BioNova, I find them excellent quality organic nutrients. I have also used Plagron, and Canna, also both excellent ranges of products. The BN base product I use is called Supermix I think (5-2-4 npk), or in Dutch the label is BN Grond...

I am using silinal for PM, seems like it's the PM season around my way...grrr.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

its been pm all year round for me its only now i think im winning lol must have a good look wen the lights come on


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

streets said:


> someone before asked what was the difference with t12, t8, and t 5... well t12 are huge bulbs, t8 are smaller and t5 are the smallest... the smaller the light becomes seems to give out more lumens.. i use t8 for all my vegging needs and havent seen any reason why i would wanna switch from a $112 light from Home depot to a $250 dollar t5 from the hydro store... rip offs i tell you, thats all it is


The t5 bulbs don't seem to give off more lumens than a t8 unless you go with HO t5. That's what the hydro shops sell mostly and Home Depot only sells the reg ones. I have a couple HO t5 fixtures but I only paid the extra for them because I had a small space to work with and wanted as intense of light as I could get in there without heating the place up like crazy. Now I have a much larger space and am opnly using one of the little HO t5 fixtures over my humidity dome. The 6 lamp t8 fixture is giving my vegging plants their light now since the t5 lights don't cover the area that the plants take up.

How far above the plants do you keep your t8? I'm still trying to get that figured out since I don't want them to stretch too much but don't want to overheat them either.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 17, 2010)

streets said:


> someone before asked what was the difference with t12, t8, and t 5... well t12 are huge bulbs, t8 are smaller and t5 are the smallest... the smaller the light becomes seems to give out more lumens.. i use t8 for all my vegging needs and havent seen any reason why i would wanna switch from a $112 light from Home depot to a $250 dollar t5 from the hydro store... rip offs i tell you, thats all it is


right on, i bought a six light t8 fixture on clearance at Home Depot for $24.95+tax, and two t12 fixtures for 9.99+tax each. with the bulbs, i think i was out of about $65-70 bucks, and im getting 28,700 lumens. thats about 1k lumens less than a $150 ballast, a $100 air-cooled hood, and $100 bulb="AROUND" $350.
i just wish more people would get out and look around and understand that lowe's and home depot can be your best friend, because the guy at the hydro store may be cool as hell and seem to have "your" best interest in mind, but you better believe he sure isnt going to tell you that you can go somewhere and get that same 10,000 btu air conditioner for about $150 bucks less, or instead of $14 for a Y duct connector, you can get it for $6, and so on. so yea the hydro stores have all of what we need to do what we do, but so do other places, at better prices.
BUT NEVER BUY BULBS FROM HOME DEPOT OR LOWE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

why not buy bulbs there? Is there something different about them?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

The t8 fixture I got Home Depot sells for $79 with no bulbs and the bulbs I got are rated at a total of just over 17000 lumens.

The two 2', 4 lamp HO t5 fixtures I have are rated to produce 8,000 each so for the $200 I spent for the pair I get 16,000 lumens. The Home Depot one seems like a better deal right there but I can already tell a difference in heat in the veg room by running the one t8 versus the two t5s. It's a few degrees warmer in there this morning and I was only running the t8 overnight so I could get a good reading on temp difference.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 17, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> why not buy bulbs there? Is there something different about them?


they are not horticultural grade. they give out pretty much the same amount of lumens, but they are made for lighting areas. not like the higher end grow bulbs(Hortilux, Sunmaster, etc.) that are geared specifically for growing. the ones from home depot and lowe's may have the same kelvin temp, 6500k for the MH for example, but it doesnt provide the correct amount of blue needed to grow successful growth. same with the sodium, the temp is the same 2700K, but it doesnt give enough red light for successful buds. it was like an awakening when i first decided to stop being cheap on my bulbs and get a real "GROW" and "FLOWERING" bulb. but yea, the short answer is they just dont grow "good" plants, period.
now as far as the flourescents, the t8's, and t12's are vegging just fine. i really cant comment on the t5's because ive never used them.
hope that kinda explains what i meant.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 17, 2010)

The lumens you get from HO T5s are unmatched compared to regular T5, T8, and T12s. It's just better light quality hands down and almost as good as MH.

The only issue with lighting, when it comes to the veg stage, is that the more you increase the "quality" the more heat you introduce to your veg area. I'm running both HO T5 (4' - eight bulbs) and T8. The T5 setup is producing way more heat than my eight T8s. WAY MORE! I keep the T5s 8"-10" above the canopy with a fan running air across the bulbs. Meanwhile, the T8s are about 1"-2" above the canopy with cooling coming from the veg-room oscillating fan (Dezracer, that should answer your curiosity)


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 17, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> This is so tasty it needed a page bump
> 
> 
> cof


Trichs are pretty clear in some areas of the buds? Did you get a close look at them. Looking nice all the way.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> The lumens you get from HO T5s are unmatched compared to regular T5, T8, and T12s. It's just better light quality hands down and almost as good as MH.
> 
> The only issue with lighting, when it comes to the veg stage, is that the more you increase the "quality" the more heat you introduce to your veg area. I'm running both HO T5 (4' - eight bulbs) and T8. The T5 setup is producing way more heat than my eight T8s. WAY MORE! I keep the T5s 8"-10" above the canopy with a fan running air across the bulbs. Meanwhile, the T8s are about 1"-2" above the canopy with cooling coming from the veg-room oscillating fan (Dezracer, that should answer your curiosity)


I wonder why this t8 is producing more heat than the t5s were. There were 8 of the 2', 4 lamp HO t5 bulbs running in the same space I have 6 of the 4' t8 bulbs running and it was cooler in there with the t5s. Maybe the ballasts? There's 2 electronic ballasts in this one fixture as opposed to one in a lot of t8 fixtures. There's no noticeable extra heat around the plants either, it seems to just be above the light. The room was noticeably warmer but it was about the same at the plant height as with the t5s. The thermometer that's at plant level indicated only 1 degree so it could be anything and I now put one above the light on the wall to see what it reads tomorrow morning. I'll obviously see it before tomorrow but I will take note of what it says at the same tomorrow morning to get a good comparison. I'll turn the t5 off again too and put CFLs over the dome outside the room like I did last night.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> Trichs are pretty clear in some areas of the buds? Did you get a close look at them.


There are two different types of plants there and both are showing signs of amber, a lot of cloudy, and a lot of clear as well, since they have another 4 days from when that shot was taken before chopping they wil be perfect for me....and I will include a bit of dark time, which I have stopped of late but have decided after further reading to resume. 
The CJ is a fairly potent weed, and I enjoy the energy high I get from it, so I don't want it to turn into a sit me down on my arse kind of smoke.....As for the DPQ (the lower close up shots), her seeds are ripening fine and she can get cut when needs be, but she'll just be getting water from now until I see one of em stripey mofo's popping itself out like an excited .......!! Anyway, I hope I cleared up your scepticism.....



NLNo5 said:


> Looking nice all the way.


And thanks NLNo5, appreciate the visit.

Cheers,

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> they are not horticultural grade. they give out pretty much the same amount of lumens, but they are made for lighting areas. not like the higher end grow bulbs(Hortilux, Sunmaster, etc.) that are geared specifically for growing. the ones from home depot and lowe's may have the same kelvin temp, 6500k for the MH for example, but it doesnt provide the correct amount of blue needed to grow successful growth. same with the sodium, the temp is the same 2700K, but it doesnt give enough red light for successful buds. it was like an awakening when i first decided to stop being cheap on my bulbs and get a real "GROW" and "FLOWERING" bulb. but yea, the short answer is they just dont grow "good" plants, period.
> now as far as the flourescents, the t8's, and t12's are vegging just fine. i really cant comment on the t5's because ive never used them.
> hope that kinda explains what i meant.
> 
> ...


Got ya, I thought you were refferring to the flouros too. That's where I was confused. I use horticultural HPS bulbs in my 600s but the flouros are HD specials baby...


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

Watch this, Scotland is beautiful and it almost makes me want to move home.....
http://www.redbull.co.uk/cs/Satellite/en_UK/Event/021242908456696

click the second pic for the video, it's 7min 42 seconds long, I got this from the post a funny pic thread but wanted to share it with you guys incase you don't visit that particular place.

laters, dst


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 17, 2010)

are these balls growing on my female sharksbreath
View attachment 1273754


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

[youtube]/v/-CkyYuhaSfo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

im having a bit of an ozrics moment lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like yes mate sorry.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Watch this, Scotland is beautiful and it almost makes me want to move home.....
> http://www.redbull.co.uk/cs/Satellite/en_UK/Event/021242908456696
> 
> click the second pic for the video, it's 7min 42 seconds long, I got this from the post a funny pic thread but wanted to share it with you guys incase you don't visit that particular place.
> ...


I didn't think it was possible but that video was more impressive than the other one I saw of his. I'll try to find and post the link in here.

And, yes that place beautiful. I can only dream of living someplace that looks like that.


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 17, 2010)

one or 2 balls have opened do you think my hole crop will be afected?

p.s i dont think it was because a light leak because they are in a tent then in a dark room that has no light comming in so i dont think it was due to a light leak! i think its just because iot was a freebee, just to let you boys know its a dna sharksbreath


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's the first one I ever saw of Danny MacAskill:

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/inspired-bicycles-danny-macaskill-april-2009/6a93126446dd463101026a93126446dd46310102-294450497017?q=danny%20macaskill&FORM=VIRE1

Dude is way gnarly and rides some of the most beautiful places in the world IMO.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> are these balls growing on my female sharksbreath
> View attachment 1273754


oh man im not for sure but they definately look like they might be male pollen sacks, there are def female flowers on there so look for little yellow bananas coming out of buds.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> one or 2 balls have opened do you think my hole crop will be afected?
> 
> p.s i dont think it was because a light leak because they are in a tent then in a dark room that has no light comming in so i dont think it was due to a light leak! i think its just because iot was a freebee, just to let you boys know its a dna sharksbreath


i had a femmed sleestack from dna that hermied on me last grow pollinated the whole room ruined everything had to cut a 4wks terrible. im starting to think that im not guna use fem seeds anymore. i just hear so much about them turning hermie with no stress involved. i was in a completely light tight room as well when mine hermied. next time i order i going with subcools seeds he doesnt even do fem all regular seeds. he says that no matter what method of femming the seeds you use it causes stress making alot more of the seeds hermie from birth. that is why we are seeing so many of these hermie fems that are not stress related. the seed companys are lying when they say the fem process no longer affects the seeds negatively some seed banks still use the old fashion method of using silver to fem, very stressful.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/-CkyYuhaSfo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
> 
> im having a bit of an ozrics moment lol


I swear I've heard that song in a porn movie, LOL


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

with reg seeds you look for males pull out males then your done with it. no stressing all through flower that you might have a femmed seed suddenly hermie on you at 7 wks of flower


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

of course here i am bashing femmed seeds and i am running all femmed seeds in the grow im bout to start. i will get you guys some pics when i do get going. seeds are germing in rapid rooters right now. 2 bubba kush, 2 kings kush- GHS, 2 power kush -dinafem, 3 white widow- G13 labs.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 17, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Got ya, I thought you were refferring to the flouros too. That's where I was confused. I use horticultural HPS bulbs in my 600s but the flouros are HD specials baby...


No doubt!!!!!!!


PEACE!!! 
-ZEN-


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I swear I've heard that song in a porn movie, LOL


was john holmes in it by any chance??


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 17, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> The lumens you get from HO T5s are unmatched compared to regular T5, T8, and T12s. It's just better light quality hands down and almost as good as MH.
> 
> The only issue with lighting, when it comes to the veg stage, is that the more you increase the "quality" the more heat you introduce to your veg area. I'm running both HO T5 (4' - eight bulbs) and T8. The T5 setup is producing way more heat than my eight T8s. WAY MORE! I keep the T5s 8"-10" above the canopy with a fan running air across the bulbs. Meanwhile, the T8s are about 1"-2" above the canopy with cooling coming from the veg-room oscillating fan (Dezracer, that should answer your curiosity)


In general a HO t-5 is 5k lumens per tube. I have a four foot four tube, 20k lumens. It's been rather warm here the past few days and today almost hot for a while, it's eighty seven in my tent right now and I have my t-5 about two inches from my plants and they show no signs of heat stress at all. I don't like the temps being that high but they are three weeks old today and I think they can stand a few hours of those temps. That's also with three fans going and a carbon filter, the front of the tent is wide open and has been all day and it's still that warm in there with a ho t5. I'm not sure about this but I don't think the plant can tell a difference in 6500 kelvin no matter the maker of the tube. I think I'm using ushio tubes?, and I believe they are all triphosphorous tubes? I got a four pack for twenty bucks online. I use two 6500 and two 4100 for vegging, the 4100 has both red and blue in its spectrum.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 17, 2010)

I have had no hermies in the feminized beans I've grown. I've used greenhouse seeds and dna genetics and I twisted and tied those babies down, if anything was going to hermie from stress it would have been those plants. Nas, how long have your plants been flowering? Not 12/12 but flowering? My grape ape and my dog both put out bananas around week two or so of flowering and they were both in the bottom third of the plant. I picked them off and checked them good for the next several days, picked off a couple more and then that was it, they stopped throwing out nanners.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 17, 2010)

For the last job of the day today we ran across a scottish lad of seventy six. Has a house in the villages and only stays there three months a year, the winter months. I asked him what brought him to this country, the weather, he says. I live here so sometimes the obvious is difficult to see. He was watching a soccer match between england and france, so of course I had to comment about the bloody english to him. I am always of the theory, the shit won't stink unless you stir it, so I stirred it a wee bit...all in fun of course.

If I had not seen those videos, I would have thought the stuff he is doing is impossible without spending the rest of ones life in a body cast. An absolutely beautiful country, but you can keep the weather.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 17, 2010)

I put ten plants in flower 17 days ago. Here they are. Gave my mothers a new 3x6 table to live on. They are taking advantage of me. I have about 50 cuts rooting right now as well.

Cheers, 600ers!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> was john holmes in it by any chance??


Don't think so as I've never seen any of his films. I prefer more current movies otherwise I find myself wondering how old the performers are and what they look like now. Sick, I know, but true...


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 17, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Don't think so as I've never seen any of his films. I prefer more current movies otherwise I find myself wondering how old the performers are and what they look like now. Sick, I know, but true...



Sometimes I think the internet was invented for men and porn.


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Sometimes I think the internet was invented for men and porn.


yep...and growers of the fine meds.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

After reading about the hermie issues I went out and stood in my flower room in the dark for a bit to let my eyes adjust and see if I notice any light leaks. Low and behold, there were some so I foamed them up and they're gone. All except for along the floor where the curtain divides the veg from the flower. The curtain won't lay flat enough to get a even connection with the concrete. 

I was trying to avoid putting a trip hazard there because I know I'll be the one that trips on it whilst carrying a plant or bucket of water with nutes mixed in or something, dropping whatever I'm carrying to make a huge mess and probably hit my head on something on the way down to knock myself out. Then I'll be laying there, on the floor in the mess when I'm waken by my phone which will be my wife calling to find out why the daycare is calling her saying my daughter hasn't been picked up yet. Oh well, guess I'll just have to take that chance, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Sometimes I think the internet was invented for men and porn.


Only sometimes???

Oh yeah, I've got a pup trying to birth herself from the depths of the soil in the party cup. Stoked!!
Now if the other one follows suit, I'll feel like one very lucky guy...


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I put ten plants in flower 17 days ago. Here they are. Gave my mothers a new 3x6 table to live on. They are taking advantage of me. I have about 50 cuts rooting right now as well.
> 
> Cheers, 600ers!


looking good,what strains you got going?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm flowering White Russian from Serious and Northern Lights x Skunk from, um, G13, I think. Those are the cloned tops from when I first topped this batch of moms. Grown from feminized seeds.

I have Chronic too, but I'm just flowering the new gals


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree, that's a nice looking flower room you got going. Wall to wall greenery, mmmmmmmmm.......greenery....


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm flowering White Russian from Serious and Northern Lights x Skunk from, um, G13, I think. Those are the cloned tops from when I first topped this batch of moms. Grown from feminized seeds.
> 
> I have Chronic too, but I'm just flowering the new gals


so i take it the white russian is a good candidate for that no-veg grow?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 17, 2010)

This is my first flowering with it. But it has a strong central cola tendency, judging by the pictures I've seen Same for the NLxSkunk.

Chronic is a joy to flower zero-veg. It will give you an ounce per plant with a rootball the size of half a hankie.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks man.

Yellowy-greenery, lol. It's the great tragedy of it all that the best light to grow in is the shittiest for taking pictures.



Dezracer said:


> I agree, that's a nice looking flower room you got going. Wall to wall greenery, mmmmmmmmm.......greenery....


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Sometimes I think the internet was invented for men and porn.


Nooooooo!!!!! porn and me!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> This is my first flowering with it. But it has a strong central cola tendency, judging by the pictures I've seen Same for the NLxSkunk.
> 
> Chronic is a joy to flower zero-veg. It will give you an ounce per plant with a rootball the size of half a hankie.


yes it dose have a good cola,
thats a white russian in my avatar i think that cola was like 2ft long,and thick as hell,
not very strong,but big buds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 17, 2010)

Really, not very strong? That's disappointing. It's a cannabis cup winner, isn't it? Anyway, yea, perfect for sea of green.



genuity said:


> yes it dose have a good cola,
> thats a white russian in my avatar i think that cola was like 2ft long,and thick as hell,
> not very strong,but big buds.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you guys think it would be possible to fit 10 clones in a bubble cloner made from a 5gal bucket? 

I need to separate the autos to save the RR from being choked oout by the Haze so I need to put together two 5gal bucket DWC setups. I was thinking I'd go ahead and make a bubble cloner while I'm messing with this stuff but I want to get 10 clones rooting at a time and I'm not sure if I can get 10 in a lid for a 5gal bucket.

I was hoping to just make square holes in the lid just a hair smaller than my 1.5" RW cubes so they'd set in the holes but not fall through. Then I'd have the option of puting them in soil, E&F or DWC once rooted since there'd be no netpot on the clones.


----------



## broadford (Nov 17, 2010)

ha ha well i learnt alot in the 12 months alright but i'm by no means an expert. i'm sickened i didn't find this site when i was growing it would have saved me some very costly mistakes but thats life.. i was gettin roughly an oz and a half per plant had a great mother that gave me clones aswell.. snoopy neighbours got to me though and paranoia got the better of me in the end... thats some nice bud you've got there in your profile pic is it your own...??


----------



## hnglkdnky (Nov 17, 2010)

12 blue dream clones....vegged 4 weeks (2wks flourescent+2wks 600w MH)...22nd day of flower under 600w hortilux...Aero/ebb system...Supernatural nutes...

How much yield should I be hoping for? Do they look on schedule? This is my second grow....my first one was shit due to spider mites


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 17, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible to fit 10 clones in a bubble cloner made from a 5gal bucket?
> 
> I need to separate the autos to save the RR from being choked oout by the Haze so I need to put together two 5gal bucket DWC setups. I was thinking I'd go ahead and make a bubble cloner while I'm messing with this stuff but I want to get 10 clones rooting at a time and I'm not sure if I can get 10 in a lid for a 5gal bucket.
> 
> I was hoping to just make square holes in the lid just a hair smaller than my 1.5" RW cubes so they'd set in the holes but not fall through. Then I'd have the option of puting them in soil, E&F or DWC once rooted since there'd be no netpot on the clones.


For 10 clones Dez yes a 5 gal bucket will do. I think a small tote would work better though. Just from my experience of cloning. You really dont need much more than a few inches of water in a small tote with an airstone. Anybody can do this and it works. You will find that finding a root plug is the hardest part of cloning hehe. 

Looking good 600 pals. Got some catching up to do.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 17, 2010)

Hard to say hngldnky. Cant see through the mini blinds haha. Jokes. Still cant tell. A good average is 1.5-3 oz per plant depending on strain and your experience level. Maybe more. It always such a long shot to try and predict a yeild. Its almost always way less than what you anticipate. But atleast you got some A grade smoke


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 17, 2010)

LOVE YOU GUYS, jus sayinnn


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> For 10 clones Dez yes a 5 gal bucket will do. I think a small tote would work better though. Just from my experience of cloning. You really dont need much more than a few inches of water in a small tote with an airstone. Anybody can do this and it works. You will find that finding a root plug is the hardest part of cloning hehe.
> 
> Looking good 600 pals. Got some catching up to do.


Yeah totes typically take up more space is why I was looking at a bucket type. I did see a black one the other day at Lowes though that might be good for what I want to do. It's black with a black lid and is available in different depths from 6" up to 18" I think. It's something like 12"X15" I think. I could be wrong but I think it was about that size. Then I can use the long air stones I have in the DWC right now.

As for plugs, I think I'll pick up some of those round neoprene plugs that are for EZ cloners. The split ones so I remove the clone from it once its rooted. I can just use a hole saw that's the right size for them to make the holes so it would be quick too.


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 17, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> i had a femmed sleestack from dna that hermied on me last grow pollinated the whole room ruined everything had to cut a 4wks terrible. im starting to think that im not guna use fem seeds anymore. i just hear so much about them turning hermie with no stress involved. i was in a completely light tight room as well when mine hermied. next time i order i going with subcools seeds he doesnt even do fem all regular seeds. he says that no matter what method of femming the seeds you use it causes stress making alot more of the seeds hermie from birth. that is why we are seeing so many of these hermie fems that are not stress related. the seed companys are lying when they say the fem process no longer affects the seeds negatively some seed banks still use the old fashion method of using silver to fem, very stressful.


im never going to use female seed ever again! its been flowering for 4 weeks now all that love and atention all gone to waste!!! never going to grow dna sharksbreath again!!!!! and yeah thats what im going to do for sure only use reg seeds atleat i wont be gutted and fuk my hole scrog up again

just look at thos balls


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 18, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> are these balls growing on my female sharksbreath
> View attachment 1273754


I'm afraid so, that really sucks I feel the same way about fem seeds now. Not a big fan considering the possible problems that could occur. 



Heads Up said:


> It's been rather warm here the past few days and today almost hot for a while, it's eighty seven in my tent right now and I have my t-5 about two inches from my plants and they show no signs of heat stress at all.


87* is pretty high but doable. We may have different HO T5s but when I put me hand underneath my eight bulb setup at 2", it gets damn hot


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

Wally said it all for me!!!! 



wally nutter said:


> LOVE YOU GUYS, jus sayinnn


----------



## defcomexperiment (Nov 18, 2010)

kk so i decided to kick it up a bit in my tent and threw a second 600w in there... tents are stable between 80-84 degrees, so im cool with that... heres the pics for the start of my journal:

View attachment 1275750View attachment 1275756View attachment 1275748View attachment 1275749View attachment 1275753View attachment 1275754View attachment 1275752View attachment 1275755View attachment 1275759View attachment 1275761View attachment 1275758



i just made a bunch of butter last night XD

anyways, thats whats happening with me right now...


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

nice defcom, looks like those girls will be spoiled with their own personal lights!!! Gonna be big ole girls. Good luck with it.....

DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

This is one active thread. It's hard for me to keep up


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy crap that's a lot of airstones, I use 1


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This is one active thread. It's hard for me to keep up


this man said what most of us dyslexics are saying but its spelled correctly


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> this man said what most of us dyslexics are saying but its spelled correctly


Lol trust you to sa something like that


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2010)

did any hash making happen last night?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 18, 2010)

broadford said:


> ha ha well i learnt alot in the 12 months alright but i'm by no means an expert. i'm sickened i didn't find this site when i was growing it would have saved me some very costly mistakes but thats life.. i was gettin roughly an oz and a half per plant had a great mother that gave me clones aswell.. snoopy neighbours got to me though and paranoia got the better of me in the end... thats some nice bud you've got there in your profile pic is it your own...??


Yes she's 1 of my Sogouda's it's the G13 pheno, as regards growing i've been doing it for 5 years and i'm still learning and experimenting 1 day i'll get it rite all the way through no deficiencies, no mite the perfect crop is my holy grail.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

ghb said:


> did any hash making happen last night?


no but i ground up a q of casey jones and stuck it in a jar with 120ml of ever clear alcahol.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 18, 2010)

Sogouda at 4 weeks flower frosty as....


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> no but i ground up a q of casey jones and stuck it in a jar with 120ml of ever clear alcahol.


brings a whole new meaning to "cookie monster"


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

no, but I smoked a whole load....lol


ghb said:


> did any hash making happen last night?


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> no, but I smoked a whole load....lol


 


i forgot to smoke mine, was too busy on the blue cheese bongs. i'll definiately polish the last bit of my hash off tonight!.

this is my prefered method of smoking it.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 18, 2010)

hnglkdnky said:


> 12 blue dream clones....vegged 4 weeks (2wks flourescent+2wks 600w MH)...22nd day of flower under 600w hortilux...Aero/ebb system...Supernatural nutes...
> 
> How much yield should I be hoping for? Do they look on schedule? This is my second grow....my first one was shit due to spider mites


"Never weigh your buds before you harvest"


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

worms FTW!!!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2010)

my giant pet mouse just unloaded his bowels into my joint


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

It's been almost 14 hours since I had a worm like that, lol.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a pipe for all my hash smokin needs


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

That wormpje was giving me cravings, ,lol. well it's not quite 4:40, but 14:20ish will need to do....

this hash I made from my outdoor smells like chocolate!!! (middle lump)

anyone for a cuppa?


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> That wormpje was giving me cravings, ,lol. well it's not quite 4:40, but 14:20ish will need to do....
> 
> this hash I made from my outdoor smells like chocolate!!! (middle lump)
> 
> anyone for a cuppa?


you had to go and show me up with all your monster hash didn't you! i'm rather envious.
i can tell you have been in holland a while by the way you roll. "shplendid hash joint yesh?"


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey HS, I use BioNova, I find them excellent quality organic nutrients. I have also used Plagron, and Canna, also both excellent ranges of products. The BN base product I use is called Supermix I think (5-2-4 npk), or in Dutch the label is BN Grond...
> 
> I am using silinal for PM, seems like it's the PM season around my way...grrr.


Thanks DST ill check out Bio Nova and those other products. For my PM i use Green Cure


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2010)

now thats how to start a day DST,
looks so dame good.

i been smokein some pre cure dog,and i must say this stuff is right on,
hits me right in the face.......Mmmmm i love that num feeling.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

One of the boss's out of the big office just called me in. He said come in willy close the door behind you and take a seat.... In thinking oh shot what have I been caught for now. He then said "can you get me half oz". Lol I nearly shit!!! Who the fuck has mentioned my habit to the big gaffa?!


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

ghb said:


> you had to go and show me up with all your monster hash didn't you! i'm rather envious.
> i can tell you have been in holland a while by the way you roll. "shplendid hash joint yesh?"


yesh mish money penny, I getsh my praktish in for shoor.

sorry mate, just thought we were throwing some joints in the mix....



Hotsause said:


> Thanks DST ill check out Bio Nova and those other products. For my PM i use Green Cure


Well silinal gets me through. The PM isn't that bad, just spots here and there...grr.



genuity said:


> now thats how to start a day DST,
> looks so dame good.
> 
> i been smokein some pre cure dog,and i must say this stuff is right on,
> hits me right in the face.......Mmmmm i love that num feeling.


Good to hear G. I've ran out of my DOG so can't wait to get the scent back on!



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> One of the boss's out of the big office just called me in. He said come in willy close the door behind you and take a seat.... In thinking oh shot what have I been caught for now. He then said "can you get me half oz". Lol I nearly shit!!! Who the fuck has mentioned my habit to the big gaffa?!


FFS, and have you ever spoken to this guy before, and is it the sort of place that you can talk about that?? What did you say?

Okay, so here's a conundrum. My close mate who looks after my set up when I am away called me. One of his mates who I have also known for a number of years is coming over to visit him next week. He mate is a good lad and wouldn't harm a mouse, and I have had him over to my house many times, and even whitied him out majorly once....which he still get ribbings about, haha....mind you, he threw up over my balcony and at the time I was on the 8th floor, I think his sick hit every balcony on the way down!!!..sorry I digress. Anyway, he is also coming over with another mate of his who both I and my close friend in Amsterdam have never met. Well this other guy wants to come and get the low down on growing (he is growing himself.) And has asked if he can come and see my grow.....

So lads, what do you think?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2010)

DST

I work with lawyers doing research and our key phrase is ..._abundance of caution_. Let the same apply to who visits.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

its all about personal feelings D...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

now if he's from out of town i doubt i'd worry, unless u take him for a rat!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2010)

I wouldn't play ball myself. If it's omeone i know well then i'll certainly consider the pro's and cons about that kind of discussion and relationship, but a stranger, befriending purely because of it, well that doesn't sit right with me, whether it is the knowledge that i'll never get a waking moment of peace again, questions question questions. or just the fact that he could be anyone or he could have any agenda.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

I am taking the cautious route. He is not only from out of town, he is from another country. I know the guy he is coming over with and as I said, he is pretty close....so I seriously doubt he would be going on holiday with someone he didn't know too well. They are here for a few days so I am going to meet them first and then see what I think of the guy....then decide. I am sure he is as good as gold but you never know....I am not sure why he would want to grass me up, not much to gain for him, especially if he is growing....anyway, thanks guys for the replies.

DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2010)

you share all your growing knowledge on here and keep all of us strangers informed, i think so long as he isn't a complete tit you should spread the love and help him learn some too. i don't think you have too much to worry about, if he was local to you it might be a different story.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

being from another country, i doubt he would bother worrying police about 1 grower while he is on vacation..


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

had to post this when I saw it, was having a right giggle, as well as a few shivers....if the Govt ever wants to properly control the people, perhaps they should start doing state government raves!!! You have to watch it to the end to see the guy - looks freakin spangled, haha..lots of Ecky faces too.
[youtube]tL7HHaCbyNo&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, gonna do a Tit assessment before deciding, lmao...



ghb said:


> you share all your growing knowledge on here and keep all of us strangers informed, i think so long as he isn't a complete tit you should spread the love and help him learn some too. i don't think you have too much to worry about, if he was local to you it might be a different story.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> being from another country, i doubt he would bother worrying police about 1 grower while he is on vacation..


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 18, 2010)

@DST what have you got to say regarding female seeds turning to hermies


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

I hate the thought of meating new ppl but funnily enough im quite sociable and like talking to strangers lol. Hope everythinh goes ok mate


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I think there are two types of female seeds to be honest. And I have a feeling that a lot of the seed breeders out there are selling feminized seeds that are actually just selfed or hermied seeds.

I'll try and explain myself as simple as possible. Take the DOG for example, although not really an accident, the seeds have come from a Headband that tends to throw out male sacks (a herm trait basically) and they have been used to germinate a number of OG Kush buds. So we have a plant with a particular genetic make up pollinating another plant with a different genetic make up. Now without going into whether or not the plants have similarities in there genetic make up, you are going to get a set of resulting seeds that produce some plants with no herm trains at all, or very little, some with a little bit of herm, and some that will basically look like males, but will also have some female traits. Most of the plants are going to be females though and then when grown indoors, will produce some male flowers (like the plant you have grown.)
Now as a lot of us on here do, pull them off, pinch or tweak with tweasers, and move on. If a flower has opened I doubt your whole crop will be ruined, probably just the buds around the flower.

Then you get the method of creating fem using collodial silver, now although this is something that I am planning on doing soon, I cannot claim to have any experience in producing these type of female seeds. I can say that most of the females seeds I have bought have been okay and not hermied.

I will tell you one thing though, and I don't want to start saying this breader is that or that, but a lot of the weed that I have bought over the last 10 years has come from the Grey Area and a lot of that weed has come from DNA, and I can tell you a lot of it has immature seeds, or just plain good old matured seeds, which is where I got my Headband and OG Kush from many moons ago.

So take from that what you will, fem seeds are cool for what they are meant for for sure and I would def buy them again if I could get my hands on a strain that was excellent and only available in the form.

Any further Q's, just ask my man.

DST




nas2007 said:


> @DST what have you got to say regarding female seeds turning to hermies


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

It's part of my job so I don't mind, always nice to think about what the person is going to look like....especially if you have visions of someone like Rab C Nesbit, hahaha


mr west said:


> I hate the thought of meating new ppl but funnily enough im quite sociable and like talking to strangers lol. Hope everythinh goes ok mate


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

looks can be deceiving..


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

Grow room update....

Well I finally got round to sorting out the ducting that comes from my grow rooms door, into the actual grow cab. Previously you may recall from my pics that there was always 2 lines of ducting on the floor; well I have built a little unit/bench over that. The top of the bench comes off, I am probably going to stick a few of these fluros..T5's or whatver in there, and build a shelf above the ducting and have my clones growing in there. At the moment my veg tent looks like a refugee camp for plants with things on top of this and that. This will basically replace my home made one which is now back to being a set of drawers Of course the bench is home made and luckilly enough I had some planks from my cabinet frame of old that I had pulled down, and it's great what you can do with old kitchen units!!! Will get pics at some point. Still got to get the lights so it was interesting to hear what you guys had to say before!

I hope I have enough space once I put a shelf in above the ducting, I am looking at about 10" / 25cm width, by about 30" / 80cm length, 10" / 25cm height.

Peace,

DST


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Okay, so here's a conundrum. My close mate who looks after my set up when I am away called me. One of his mates who I have also known for a number of years is coming over to visit him next week. He mate is a good lad and wouldn't harm a mouse, and I have had him over to my house many times, and even whitied him out majorly once....which he still get ribbings about, haha....mind you, he threw up over my balcony and at the time I was on the 8th floor, I think his sick hit every balcony on the way down!!!..sorry I digress. Anyway, he is also coming over with another mate of his who both I and my close friend in Amsterdam have never met. Well this other guy wants to come and get the low down on growing (he is growing himself.) And has asked if he can come and see my grow.....
> 
> So lads, what do you think?


 

i say no way bro if he wants some advice thats cool, but thats all he would get from me. yea you know your friends, but not him. not saying that your friend's judgment of character is bad, but like i said thats their buddy, not yours. im just a little too non-trusing when it comes to this stuff. maybe im a little over paranoid, but its been four years and not a peep of any kind of friction has come my way. but dont get me wrong friend, dont let my suspicious nature steer you. just remember this. im not saying that something ill will happen if you introduce this "UNKNOWN" guy to your grow room. not saying anything at all will happen,........but what if it does? how pissed off at yourself are you gonna be knowing that anything and everything that did or didnt happen could have all been avioded if you had just said "NO, i cant invite him to my house to show him my room". thats four seconds of breath that could potentially save you a shitload of problems. but like i said bro, thats just me. when it comes to this stuff, if the maximum suspicion alert level is 10, im walking around set on 9.9,........just in case.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 18, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> @DST what have you got to say regarding female seeds turning to hermies


not trying to butt in, this is just my opinion on female seeds herming out. first off alot of these fem seeds that are on the market are good seeds but they are being grown out by the people who created them, and thats who's marketing them, so yea the pics of the product is going to look proper, and you have to remember this, and it is stated in some descriptions, that those plants that they are growing are being grown under optimal conditions. what are optimal conditions, you may ask. well that depends on the individual breeder. the best we can hope for is the correct humidity, temp, and air flow, and then we can go from there. secondly, and this is just what ive noticed, you see alot of these babies going herm because of grower error. light leaks, nutrient burn(even the smallest amount), overwatering, underwatering, lockouts, Ph swings, high/low humidity, ec/ppm too high or low, deficiencies, light availability, too hot/cold, smoking in the room, diseases, pest, re-using your medium, among many other things are all stresses that can cause a plant to herm. its funny sometimes youll see someone growing a fem seed thats about in the fourth week of flowering and they are having a problem with some kind of lock out. well the issue gets cleared up and about a week or two goes by and then you hear that same person talking about how their plant hermed on them and how "so and so's" seeds are crap, but you have hundreds of other people growing out the same strain with no problems. me personally ive never had a fem seed go herm on me, maybe im just lucky. but i do suggest this for anybody new, grow out some bagseeds for your first three or four runs. get those mechanics down a little and then try to deal with a sensitive fem seed, try to make sure that as much as possible of what you are doing is as precise as you can make it.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Jamexican (Nov 18, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> not trying to butt in, this is just my opinion on female seeds herming out. first off alot of these fem seeds that are on the market are good seeds but they are being grown out by the people who created them, and thats who's marketing them, so yea the pics of the product is going to look proper, and you have to remember this, and it is stated in some descriptions, that those plants that they are growing are being grown under optimal conditions. what are optimal conditions, you may ask. well that depends on the individual breeder. the best we can hope for is the correct humidity, temp, and air flow, and then we can go from there. secondly, and this is just what ive noticed, you see alot of these babies going herm because of grower error. light leaks, nutrient burn(even the smallest amount), overwatering, underwatering, lockouts, Ph swings, high/low humidity, ec/ppm too high or low, deficiencies, light availability, too hot/cold, smoking in the room, diseases, pest, re-using your medium, among many other things are all stresses that can cause a plant to herm. its funny sometimes youll see someone growing a fem seed thats about in the fourth week of flowering and they are having a problem with some kind of lock out. well the issue gets cleared up and about a week or two goes by and then you hear that same person talking about how their plant hermed on them and how "so and so's" seeds are crap, but you have hundreds of other people growing out the same strain with no problems. me personally ive never had a fem seed go herm on me, maybe im just lucky. but i do suggest this for anybody new, grow out some bagseeds for your first three or four runs. get those mechanics down a little and then try to deal with a sensitive fem seed, try to make sure that as much as possible of what you are doing is as precise as you can make it.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 I agree 100% it's definately the growers error. I hear people who say " ohh man Attitude gave me some bunk seeds" when it's there fault. I have ordered from attitude and never had a problem yet. It's not like I am a master grower or anything, but tome it's like getting a new puppy. You have to watch it all the time make sure it doesn't get to dry and if you have an incubator, your set! Any hoot I am in the middle of harvest right now trimmin away got some bud porn for everyone enjoy. Oh and the Kushberry still has 4 weeks to go before harvest, it's on day 30 today!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

Since I got my growroom just right I haven't seen any herm traits and I've ran quite a lot of fem seeds. Last ones to herm on me where big Buddha blue cheese and greenhouse seeds white widow.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2010)

I've only had one herm so far, knock on wood, and it was a reg seed so I'm sure it was my fault and not the breeder or strain. My plants have been stressed a bit too with changing the grow op around while having flowering plants.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

the worst ive had is a few selfed seeds no major cross pollination or owt


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> I am taking the cautious route. He is not only from out of town, he is from another country. I know the guy he is coming over with and as I said, he is pretty close....so I seriously doubt he would be going on holiday with someone he didn't know too well. They are here for a few days so I am going to meet them first and then see what I think of the guy....then decide. I am sure he is as good as gold but you never know....I am not sure why he would want to grass me up, not much to gain for him, especially if he is growing....anyway, thanks guys for the replies.
> 
> DST


DST-I have heard of people meeting up off this site. Never meeting in person or anything. You on the other hand have a friend who knows this guy. Meet up somewhere like i dont know the grey area and see for yourself about the guy. If he rubs you the wrong way just tell him you dont feel comfortable with him coming over or just have it set up with your wife to call at a certain time and give you an out if you need it. Just a thought....


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> That wormpje was giving me cravings, ,lol. well it's not quite 4:40, but 14:20ish will need to do....
> 
> this hash I made from my outdoor smells like chocolate!!! (middle lump)
> 
> anyone for a cuppa?


dam D that hash looks bomb.
you should try the hash joint


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 18, 2010)

took 11 clones of the sharks breath lastnight! lets hope they all make it


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2010)

One dog is now standing and the other is trying to pop out of the shell still but it's most of the way out of the soil. Getting excited...


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 18, 2010)

DST if your not sure about this geezer just take him to the cannabis college he can learn a bit in there, every body should limit access to their grow rooms to limit exposure to pests, mites can travel in on clothes.
I visited the college in August and ended up helping to educate a guy from New York and a German fella when i was smashed quite enjoyed myself too lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 18, 2010)

DST, here's my take on the issue my friend, if he's a fellow grower with any kind of experience at all, all he needs is to talk with you, he shouldn't need to see anything. If the guy does have a hidden agenda, of course he's going to be nice as hell to you. Why take the chance on someone you don't even know?


There is so much stuff going on here it's sometimes hard to keep up. Take a bow six hundred members, collectively we have the best thread on RIU and enough porn for everyone. For all those I missed or did not comment upon over the last several pages, great work guys.

So let me add my little bit to the mix. Here's the current state of my room. Talk about makeshift, I have plants at three different stages, two groups are at different weeks of flowering and the rest are starting their 12/12 schedule. I am thrilled with the outcome of my first cloning.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 18, 2010)

mr west, how long do you need to let that mash sit in the alcohol?


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2010)

likeing the group shot

they look so happy.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 18, 2010)

it would be damn cool to someday havea banquet or something. meet the man or woman behind foliage


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mr west, how long do you need to let that mash sit in the alcohol?


I know you weren't asking me but, it depends on what you want to get out of it. If you want oil or a tincture it needs to soak for a couple of weeks to a month and it needs to be shaken a couple times each day. Then you strain it and evaporate the alcohol off. What you want determines how much you let it evaporate.

Correct me if I'm mistaken anyone....


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2010)

I like that shot as well. You've got a big room there too.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Okay, so here's a conundrum. My close mate who looks after my set up when I am away called me. One of his mates who I have also known for a number of years is coming over to visit him next week. He mate is a good lad and wouldn't harm a mouse, and I have had him over to my house many times, and even whitied him out majorly once....which he still get ribbings about, haha....mind you, he threw up over my balcony and at the time I was on the 8th floor, I think his sick hit every balcony on the way down!!!..sorry I digress. Anyway, he is also coming over with another mate of his who both I and my close friend in Amsterdam have never met. Well this other guy wants to come and get the low down on growing (he is growing himself.) And has asked if he can come and see my grow.....
> 
> So lads, what do you think?



Sounds like all these "close" friends sure do like to talk.....how does he even know you grow??? JMO


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2010)

starting my supercropping..........

these things are growing fast-n-full..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Sounds like all these "close" friends sure do like to talk.....how does he even know you grow??? JMO


he answered that already, its his very close friend who watch's his garden when he is away.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey 600! Well the proof is in the pudding. My second grow, a revegged clone of my first grow of bagseed under 200W of CFL, has been vegging for 24 days now under my new 600 and she's just killing it compared to her mom. Got some pics to show off for you guys. I think I'm gonna grab myself a tent and step it up a bit more. Anyway, would like to thank so many of you here at the 600, you guys are awesome!!!

 View attachment 1277264

View attachment 1277271View attachment 1277285View attachment 1277290View attachment 1277288View attachment 1277287View attachment 1277289View attachment 1277278



D


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> he answered that already, its his very close friend who watch's his garden when he is away.


Don't mean to get in the gossip but I think cycle is asking why his friend told someone about D's grow without D's permission...? 

I think you got the right idea D about feeling him out before making a decision but is it really so important the he see your grow? If you dont want to offend him just say you are careful about getting bugs in your room or the lights are out.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 18, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600! Well the proof is in the pudding. My second grow, a revegged clone of my first grow of bagseed under 200W of CFL, has been vegging for 24 days now under my new 600 and she's just killing it compared to her mom. Got some pics to show off for you guys. I think I'm gonna grab myself a tent and step it up a bit more. Anyway, would like to thank so many of you here at the 600, you guys are awesome!!!
> 
> View attachment 1277267 View attachment 1277264
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful! not much ells to say


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 18, 2010)

duchieman said:


> duchieman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 600! Well the proof is in the pudding. My second grow, a revegged clone of my first grow of bagseed under 200W of CFL, has been vegging for 24 days now under my new 600 and she's just killing it compared to her mom. Got some pics to show off for you guys. I think I'm gonna grab myself a tent and step it up a bit more. Anyway, would like to thank so many of you here at the 600, you guys are awesome!!!
> ...


Dude I can see up your lady's stomata


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, so here's a conundrum. My close mate who looks after my set up when I am away called me. One of his mates who I have also known for a number of years is coming over to visit him next week. He mate is a good lad and wouldn't harm a mouse, and I have had him over to my house many times, and even whitied him out majorly once....which he still get ribbings about, haha....mind you, he threw up over my balcony and at the time I was on the 8th floor, I think his sick hit every balcony on the way down!!!..sorry I digress. Anyway, he is also coming over with another mate of his who both I and my close friend in Amsterdam have never met. Well this other guy wants to come and get the low down on growing (he is growing himself.) And has asked if he can come and see my grow.....

So lads, what do you think?[/QUOTE]



QUOTE=DST;4920943]I am taking the cautious route. He is not only from out of town, he is from another country. I know the guy he is coming over with and as I said, he is pretty close....so I seriously doubt he would be going on holiday with someone he didn't know too well. They are here for a few days so I am going to meet them first and then see what I think of the guy....then decide. I am sure he is as good as gold but you never know....I am not sure why he would want to grass me up, not much to gain for him, especially if he is growing....anyway, thanks guys for the replies.

DST[/QUOTE]

Theres a feeling for that lol. All jokes aside your gonna be feeling OUT THERE.. I know what you mean bru about letting a stranger into the lair. An uneasy situation either way. Id just go by the vibe you get simply put. Your a good judge of character. Shifty people are easy to spot too. Still a nail biter. 



DST said:


> That wormpje was giving me cravings, ,lol. well it's not quite 4:40, but 14:20ish will need to do....
> 
> this hash I made from my outdoor smells like chocolate!!! (middle lump)
> 
> anyone for a cuppa?


Huh ha Nice!!!. Looks Yummy. Havent seen that Joint rolling method in awhile. With the crutch lol on the end. Thats what we call em around my parts. Havent had any hash at all till today just a small lump of some scissor hash Ive been drying. Good stuff indeed D 

Jamexican Headsup Genuity flossing the Nugzzzz Very Nice  



Im got my clones ready to transplant this saturday. Ill post some pics for yallins.  1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2010)

Uh, I was LOLing at the post before this one...


----------



## duchieman (Nov 18, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Simply beautiful! not much ells to say


Thanks whodat. I sure wish I new what she was. She's definitely Indica but those higher leave sure look sativa like.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 18, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Dude I can see up your lady's stomata


Yup! She loves showing it too, and I like her showing it.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

HeadsUp and Duchieman, nice pics indeed. I love the use of boxes that we have in the 600, haha. Interesting to see what people use to prop plant up. I am using a part of my fridge to create a little shelf at the moment, lol.

JimmyT, lmao, nice one lad. That upshot does look rather beautiful though, but then I am an upshot kinda guy!

I hear what you are saying Endlscycle, I must admit I was a bit shocked at first as well. That's why I straight told my mate no to kick off, I just wanted to throw the point in here see what your guys thoughts are. I told him, what if this guy comes round, then pays me another visit all tooled up? I think he thought I had gone crazy paranoid....but then he doesn't live like a grower does. These two guys are no problems, both of them have known I grow for years, and as for the guy who is requesting it, he doesn't know me at all, so at the moment, all he knows is that his mate has a mate who grows...so upon reflection I have got over my initial annoyance re that. 

Having slept on it I am more of the thinking of meeting and just answering questions. What really upsets me is the whole non-trust element. I guess I am someone who likes to have a bit of faith and trust in their fellow human beings.....I suppose I could always pick them up and blind fold him, hahaha. Having rid myself of thrips though....I am know thinking more about what HeadsUp said, so may go with the whodat excuse if I feel un-easy.

Really, thanks guys, helps me get my mind set right about this. It's the first time anyone has ever asked!

Anyway, TGI (Thank Ganja It's) Friday!! My best mate from Scotland is coming over for the weekend to help me do some trimming....it's his Birthday, (he also has a good woman), lets him go off to play in Amsterdam!!! The weekend will be fun!

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2010)

DST said:


> HeadsUp and Duchieman, nice pics indeed. I love the use of boxes that we have in the 600, haha. Interesting to see what people use to prop plant up. I am using a part of my fridge to create a little shelf at the moment, lol.
> 
> JimmyT, lmao, nice one lad. That upshot does look rather beautiful though, but then I am an upshot kinda guy!
> 
> ...


 
how did you sort those thrips out D?. i can't shake em, i beat spider mites piss easy, these are tough to kill i reckon.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> mr west, how long do you need to let that mash sit in the alcohol?


I dont knopw top be honest ill wait till its black lol or at least the end of the week lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I know you weren't asking me but, it depends on what you want to get out of it. If you want oil or a tincture it needs to soak for a couple of weeks to a month and it needs to be shaken a couple times each day. Then you strain it and evaporate the alcohol off. What you want determines how much you let it evaporate.
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken anyone....


Thanks for the info dez. The room is actually kinda small, it's about a ten by ten room. I have enough room and electric to add two more lights but I think with four lights my hobby would turn into work and with that many plants my little town should I get busted would make it out to be the crime of the decade. I don't want to be tied to my garden and have no other life. I'm getting ready for a four day weekend out of town over thanksgiving. I'm going to Knott's Farm. No, not that knott's farm. My lady friend Virginia has a thirty three acre farm, I'm going to spend thanksgiving there. Maybe scope out a few spots for a nice outdoor sativa grow next summer. Thirty three acres of private land, it's almost heaven. I'll get some pics up when I return from my visit. She also has a greenhouse on her property.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

loving the hash j's lads cant wait to get some cracked on meself this weekend!

and DST, wise move just meeting and answering some questions. if you dont need to take the risk, why bother imo


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2010)

There is an article in the new high times about growing vegan style. Anyone heard of this? I haven't read the whole article but its main thrust seems to be about the soil and roots. I'll go into it further tonight when I have the time.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a hbo extractor and butane.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Don't mean to get in the gossip but I think cycle is asking why his friend told someone about D's grow without D's permission...?
> 
> I think you got the right idea D about feeling him out before making a decision but is it really so important the he see your grow? If you dont want to offend him just say you are careful about getting bugs in your room or the lights are out.


Thank you......I hate the internet sometimes. Sigh


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 19, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a hbo extractor and butane.


You can buy a honey bee extractor or you can make 1 from a torch barrel i prefer the torch barrel coz there's less chance of em blowing up, with the butane use London or Newport gas as their cleaner it says on the tin no impurities.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks but I Would prefer the convenience of just gettin it delivered and being ready to go.... Still good advice tho.... Rep


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

ghb said:


> how did you sort those thrips out D?. i can't shake em, i beat spider mites piss easy, these are tough to kill i reckon.


Too right ghb, I had em for a few grows, was really pissing me off. They came into my house on a supermarket plant my wife bought...grrrr...supermarket shit! So I put Diatomaceous Earth on the top of the soil (Recommended by my bru Hayduke), and ended up going un-enviromentally friendly and bought a Bayer product called "Luizen hardnekkige", basically for the type of lice that are on leaves. I will try and find the English name for you as well.

This is the link to a UK website selling DE: 
*www.diatomx.co.uk*


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

I couldn't find the product in English, here is the Dutch one, it's actually called Calypso.

Dutch Site
http://www.bayergarden.nl/SCGARDENBLX/products_nlnl.nsf/CMSSubjectByID/DBRN-6WADJ3?OpenDocument&nav=MSIN-5ASD8J


English site....with link to Provado, which the Dutch site also recommends for Thrips.
http://www.bayergarden.co.uk/products/category.aspx?categoryid=13

I sprayed at lights off, then about another 10 days later I sprayed again. This was first week or so of flower so not I wasn't too bothered, not sure about continuing to use it throughout flower though.

Good luck,

DST


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

You need a  ENDLS? or may be just a few 

Some guy at the coffeeshop told me that seemingly the Dutch are actually going to pass something to do with letting only locals buy from coffeeshops....what a load of crap. Not to worry though 600, if it does happen, just gives a shout and I'll be your local! It's just going to open up an underground thing again, I mean FFS Holland, open up yer freakin eyes. Will look into it further when I can and report back. Fukkin Knobbers the religous Christian Demo-fukin-Cratic Party....why does it always have to be religion that spoils shit!

Anyway, it's Friday, lol.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Thank you......I hate the internet sometimes. Sigh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

Reason: angry raNTING - see what I mean, caps lock FFS...


hahahahahhaha

i heard about that a while back D its never going to come about citizens only being allowed to buy will make a massive dent in the tourism/ economy.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 19, 2010)

Harvested my Chronic 2 days ago, just been too damn lazy to resize and upload the pictures. I tooks some pictures with and with out fan leaves, before the chop. I will get some dried pictures up, when its dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

daaaamn nice work outdoor!!! love serious beans. everyone a winner.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 19, 2010)

I got some nice little girls going now too, the line up has changed a bit for the next run as some seeds didnt make it, for who knows what reason. It was the LA woman seeds, one cracked then rotted and the other just didnt crack. Considering I usually have a great germination rate, I would have to blame the seeds. That and all the others made it. The Kings Kush came up then the top rotted off, fucking weird right? Anyway, the oldest is about a week old, the youngest is about 3 days old or so. I have going for the next run, Galaxy from Pyramid Seeds, 2 Rocklock from DNA, Wappa from Paradise Seed Co., Motavation and Warlock from Magus Genetics, and Sweet Afgani Delicious from Sweet Seeds. If I like the SAD from this run enough, I will keep the new SAD in veg as a mother. I have seen enough grows of it to believe it is a stable enough strain that I will get something almost identical to at least the growth structure of my current SAD. If the effect is the same, well that would be determined after a run of clones. I will get some pictures of the babies up soon. Plus more harvesting soon.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaaamn nice work outdoor!!! love serious beans. everyone a winner.


 thank you dg&t, I like the serious gear, not liking the pheno I got of the russian, its on the smaller side, but she smells great, I bet she packs a punch in those smaller white russian buds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

man the sweet afghan deli is a really nice moke very tastey not the heaviest hitter but lovely smoke


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man the sweet afghan deli is a really nice moke very tastey not the heaviest hitter but lovely smoke


 I hope mine is nice and potent. By the way I have been meaning to say, your avatar is probably my favorite on here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

its nice but afghan is majority use in the breeding mix for sweet taste not high, not saying it wasnt stropng smoke but its not in the top percentile of face smashing strains.

thank man, im pushing my luck, a while back FDD told me to change it as he was afraid he'd take flak from the half a dozen chicks on the site lmao a year on i thought what the hell. i mean if i was driving down a road and that bear stuck her thumb out.........


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

Heres my friday after noon hash tester joint>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

And the Hash tour continues....happy hashish Friday Mr West!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2010)

The cheese is dry for the weekend  The scrog has been partially harvested at 8 weeks, against at 8.5 and then ill take the rest in about a weeks time. The sweet tooth still looks a good few weeks away, it's already at 10 weeks :S







However, the fact that she's taking a hell of a lot longer than plannd, and the size and again time of her daughter, well my perpetual may actually work, think i can holdoff putting anything else into flower until there's just the 21 sweettooth left in there


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks great TTT^^^ does look like it will need a few more like you say. Enjoy the cheesey weekend!!!

DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> Heres my friday after noon hash tester joint>>>>>>>>>>>>>


you must be the only person in the u.k rolling with small red skins, you a crazy mofo. aint seen a frame for years!! +rep


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> The cheese is dry for the weekend  The scrog has been partially harvested at 8 weeks, against at 8.5 and then ill take the rest in about a weeks time. The sweet tooth still looks a good few weeks away, it's already at 10 weeks :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking top class. I can almost smell the cheese


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 19, 2010)

Something I found interesting enough to mention in here, my Violator Kush has a greyish look to it, looks awesome. Its really just a slight purple hue over the green on the calyxes, with the yellowish light of the hps that makes it look that way, but either way it looks pretty damn nice. I tried to take a picture to show the color but it just wouldnt come out the way it looks to my eyes.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks great TTT^^^ does look like it will need a few more like you say. Enjoy the cheesey weekend!!!
> 
> DST


Indeed, last i read it was an 8-10, but like with the strawberry haze, looks like they could stretch on forever. Trying to make it a booze free weekend so don't think i have enough smoke 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Looking top class. I can almost smell the cheese


That ones the barneys sweettooth, although you're right i guess  in that regardless of it's delightful smell, well, cheese overpowers and dominates the cabinet, all pungent and musky


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed, last i read it was an 8-10, but like with the strawberry haze, looks like they could stretch on forever. Trying to make it a booze free weekend so don't think i have enough smoke
> 
> 
> 
> That ones the barneys sweettooth, although you're right i guess  in that regardless of it's delightful smell, well, cheese overpowers and dominates the cabinet, all pungent and musky


My bad lol. Although it does resemble the towering calyxs of my blue cheese


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 19, 2010)

Whodat your Inbox is full. Also My Final Weight For my Blueberry Dwarrf & Road Runner Is...................................

Blueberry Dwarf: 24.5 Grams

Road Runner: 9.6 Grams
I have yet to smoke any of the stuff that has been curing But ill have a smoke report and some pictures probably later today. The Blueberry Smell is starting to come back very light but once you touch a bud it smells dank.
The Road Runner smells skunky with a light pine smell. 

My Purple Urkle is looking good some hairs are starting to turn Brownish but it has at least 4 more weeks to go ill put pics of her up to in about 10 minutes


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 19, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>


 thank you, not bad for my first out door run huh? Like Ive said before I have helped with other peoples indoor, but this is the first time I have fucked with it myself, full time. I have always been an outdoor guy, like my name would suggest. thanks to anyone else who commented and I might have missed. more harvest pictures to come over the next few weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2010)

inbox empty  ^^^ OD^^^ that is Spectacular!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 19, 2010)

its so massively chunky


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2010)

This is my home for the next ten days  Any guesses?


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2010)

very well grown OI,
that indoor growing will make some fat buds for sure.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> This is my home for the next ten days  Any guesses?


Catalina Island from above?  Very nice


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 19, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whodat your Inbox is full. Also My Final Weight For my Blueberry Dwarrf & Road Runner Is...................................
> 
> Blueberry Dwarf: 24.5 Grams
> 
> ...


Here are the picture to go with my Yield Report

Blueberry Dwarf:

Road Runner:

Purple Urkle:


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Catalina Island from above?  Very nice


 Shhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell lol  How did you know?


Hotsause said:


> Here are the picture to go with my Yield Report
> View attachment 1278285
> Blueberry Dwarf:
> View attachment 1278284View attachment 1278287View attachment 1278283
> ...


Very nice HS!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 19, 2010)

that was my first thought when I saw the pic too, how funny. Catalina Island I mean.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 19, 2010)

I've flown a cessna to Catalina a few times in the past while training for my pilot's license. Scary aproach the first few times but you get used to it.

I'd like very much to renew my license but don't have anyone to fly with me anymore. I let it expire after getting married since the wifey won't fly in small planes. Wanted to fly for a living for a while but it doesn't pay well unles you fly commercial or private jets and I'm not licensed for that. Single engine land VFR and IFR ratings is all I got.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> This is my home for the next ten days  Any guesses?



Pelican Island, more commonly known as Alcatraz?

Just kidding.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nice outdoor, take a bow.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> This is my home for the next ten days  Any guesses?


What are you doing on Catalina for ten days? I was just there for a race that hadn't been put on in something like forty years or so, GP race. I was just watching but wishing I could race it since it's kind of a historical event.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a new bong, my twenty year old home made bamboo one bit the dust earlier in the year. I'm trying to work my way into the twenty first century so I'm thinking glass. Now I have to admit, I know nothing about glass bongs, so basically I'm asking all you guys with glass bongs, what should I be looking for in a decent piece of glass? Namely, height, weight, mm thickness of glass etc. I have no idea how these types of bongs work. Ice, no ice? I'm open to any and all opinions. I don't need a top of the line name brand that costs more simply because they are popular, as I said I'm looking for a decent piece of glass, not necessarily an expensive piece. What is an expensive bong these days, a few hundred dollars? That's as crazy as four hundred dollar an ounce weed!

Suggestions?


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/EHLE_Glass__Ice_Cylinder_Bong_Hexagon_Foot__250ml.cfm?iProductID=5909

This is the 1 i got and i love it


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 19, 2010)

Its going down like the catalina wine mixer


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new bong, my twenty year old home made bamboo one bit the dust earlier in the year. I'm trying to work my way into the twenty first century so I'm thinking glass. Now I have to admit, I know nothing about glass bongs, so basically I'm asking all you guys with glass bongs, what should I be looking for in a decent piece of glass? Namely, height, weight, mm thickness of glass etc. I have no idea how these types of bongs work. Ice, no ice? I'm open to any and all opinions. I don't need a top of the line name brand that costs more simply because they are popular, as I said I'm looking for a decent piece of glass, not necessarily an expensive piece. What is an expensive bong these days, a few hundred dollars? That's as crazy as four hundred dollar an ounce weed!
> 
> Suggestions?


you can get sweet bong for under 100$. look for glass on glass. thats a glass bowl/slider with no gromet, just a glass neck. height is really personal preference. imo big bongs are overkill and can be wasteful. moderate sized to small are more efficient. thickness doesnt do anything for the smoking, its just how strong the glass is. if youre clumsy i'd go for thicker, if you a smooth cat then it doesnt really matter.

ice is also preferential. i personally am not a fan, others are. get one anyway, just cause its there doesnt mean you have to use it.

and lol, ounces where im at are going for 420$


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/EHLE_Glass__Ice_Cylinder_Bong_Hexagon_Foot__250ml.cfm?iProductID=5909
> 
> This is the 1 i got and i love it


thatd be perfect


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Pelican Island, more commonly known as Alcatraz?
> 
> Just kidding.


 lol good one  


Dezracer said:


> What are you doing on Catalina for ten days? I was just there for a race that hadn't been put on in something like forty years or so, GP race. I was just watching but wishing I could race it since it's kind of a historical event.


 I'm going for a much needed vacation  Already got some herb waiting for me on the island  Thats also an interesting thing about the race, I never knew...





[video=youtube;fs0uLXodDVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs0uLXodDVA[/video]
 ^^^ anyone ells like this movie?


mr west said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/EHLE_Glass__Ice_Cylinder_Bong_Hexagon_Foot__250ml. cfm?iProductID=5909
> 
> This is the 1 i got and i love it


lol I love the name of the website  also a very nice bong bro...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2010)

step brothers is the best! POOOW!


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 19, 2010)

Boats n hoes


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol good one
> 
> I'm going for a much needed vacation  Already got some herb waiting for me on the island  Thats also an interesting thing about the race, I never knew...
> 
> ...


The recent race was the first time I've actually stood on the island. I've been over on a boat a few times but we never went on land. Once in my old boss' offshore boat and a couple times many years ago in a friends' dad's boat to go snorkelling. When I flew we just did touch and goes to log the cross country hours, never stopped the plane.

I've actually never seen that movie but if that clip is any indication of how the rest of the movie is, I'll be watching it very soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I've actually never seen that movie but if that clip is any indication of how the rest of the movie is, I'll be watching it very soon.


lol yes the rest of the movie is just like that  
I'll take some pics while im on the island...
Well peeps I'm heading out and will holla when I get back!  out


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 19, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol yes the rest of the movie is just like that
> I'll take some pics while im on the island...
> Well peeps I'm heading out and will holla when I get back!  out


youre gunna have like 100 pages to catch up on.

have a great time man!! live it up livley


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2010)

lil somthing i just put together!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^^^Thats Fkn sic......is that the TORO??^^^^^


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2010)

yesir!..i have some hd videos too but they look like shit when i upload them..i dont think photobucket supports hd video..


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 19, 2010)

DST said:


> You need a  ENDLS? or may be just a few
> 
> Some guy at the coffeeshop told me that seemingly the Dutch are actually going to pass something to do with letting only locals buy from coffeeshops....what a load of crap. Not to worry though 600, if it does happen, just gives a shout and I'll be your local! It's just going to open up an underground thing again, I mean FFS Holland, open up yer freakin eyes. Will look into it further when I can and report back. Fukkin Knobbers the religous Christian Demo-fukin-Cratic Party....why does it always have to be religion that spoils shit!
> 
> Anyway, it's Friday, lol.


I've heard talk of this happening for the last 2 years,I hope someone bends them over and shoves their policy where it will bring tears to their eyes, had a bit of a panic on before this years visit now i've got sweaty palms worrying about next years visit, if they do pass the law it'll have to be camping in Cornwall with a big bag of my own gear lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

$720.00 for a bong????


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2010)

nah i didnt buy it from aqua lab..lol, although pretty close... but i paid 600 at a head shop! its not just a bong,to me its a work of art!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 19, 2010)

For sure....I love glass!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a lil read for you guys....Click on link below....It will open up on the page. It's the only way I knew to post it.

https://www.rollitup.org/%3Cdiv%3E%3Cobject%20style=Open publication


Enjoy!!!​


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2010)

A couple of months ago Heads Up posted a video in spanish about making a clone while it is still growing on the mother plant. This intriqued me so I had to try and the following pictorial and expanation will hopefully explain how it is accomplished.

the selected limb


I scraped a one inch area around the limb and coated it with cloning gel..highly blurred, camera focused on the rear plant


I cut a peat cup and placed it around the scraped area and fastened a twist tie to hold the plug in position. blurred phote 101


The cup was moistened and wrapped in foil.


The cup was kept moist and the roots appeared in 19 days


and one day later




cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2010)

lol, no.. thats bong.. $600 on a bong, shit thats a months rent for me.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

600 U.S. dollars = 373.343289 British pounds. lol thats obscene, id rather have a holiday.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 19, 2010)

That's so cool COF.....I was wondering if anyone was gonna try that....Thanks for the posting!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> 600 U.S. dollars = 373.343289 British pounds. lol thats obscene, id rather have a holiday.


kinda like what Robin Williams said about cocaine..it's God's way of telling you that you're making too much money.


cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2010)

lol..hey man i like i treat myself nice what else can i say... but it all comes down to this for me..i rarely smoke blunts and joints, i love glass tubes,roor's r 3-500$ with no perks just a straight shot, so 600 for a stemless circ to circ toro is a beautiful thing to me!..some people just have different ways the like to spend their money when it comes to how they smoke their weed!..myself,i like a nice quality piece to compliment my nice quality buds  keep buying blunts and joint papers for another 20 years and add that up!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree that glass is the best way, just check my avatar...haven't had papers in years.
just having some fun at your expence.


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 19, 2010)

Each to thier own i say, as long as ur gettin high who gives a shit lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I agree that glass is the best way, just check my avatar...haven't had papers in years.
> just having some fun at your expence.
> 
> 
> cof


touche my friend..touche!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> lil somthing i just put together!


way to cool..needed a page bump


cof


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 19, 2010)

To me theres nothing better than rolling up a master peice and then marvel at what you created whilst smoking it.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> A couple of months ago Heads Up posted a video in spanish about making a clone while it is still growing on the mother plant. This intriqued me so I had to try and the following pictorial and expanation will hopefully explain how it is accomplished.
> 
> the selected limb
> 
> ...


 
That's a killer way to go about cloning. I'll just have to give it a try sometime.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, no.. thats bong.. $600 on a bong, shit *thats a months rent for me*.


WTF? I wish...mine is almost four times that amount. My wife works though too so it's not like I have to pay it all by myself and it's still less than we were paying for our mortgage on our old place though before we decided it was time to lower our outgoing as much as possible and sell our place.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Very nice outdoor, take a bow.


 Taking a bow for the 600, and getting ready to grow some outdoor grown pineapple chunk. Not grown by me, but I supplied the seeds, a bit of food, and always encouragement for the new grower.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> A couple of months ago Heads Up posted a video in spanish about making a clone while it is still growing on the mother plant. This intriqued me so I had to try and the following pictorial and expanation will hopefully explain how it is accomplished.
> 
> the selected limb
> 
> ...


Way to go cof!!!  That is fkn cool. I remember that video 5-6 strains on 1 plant. Very interesting vid indeed. Awesome job cof.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

Well fellas a rather strange fuct up day it has been for me. Went to work this morning happy in good spirits as it was just a few hours work to completion and a fat check. Had to go to the dump with a load of trash and got pulled over by the fucking sheriff. Seems a box lid flew off my truck asnd that fat donut eating fuck seen it. Pulled me over FUCK MAN!!.

He come up to the driverside door all hyped and pissed off about a box lid. A lil fkn box lid. Ayways YEAH i should have had it tarped down but i didnt  . come to find out my driver liscense got suspended un benounced to me for a seatbelt ticket. Grrr so i spent the afternoon in county jail. My truck got impounded for an insuarance violation. Been a real weird day. 

I did have weed in my truck too wich i managed to hide right infront of the pig Thank fuck. I got lucky they didnt try and search. I only had a few grams but still. Thats enough to get probation for. Happily I posted bond and aquired my DL's back and all is good. Cost me a perty penny with all the fkn D.O.T fines. Assholes haha

I dunno where i was going with this haha. Just had to vent a bit 

Looking good everbody. 

1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2010)

cof, you are the man. I see I'm not the only person with a bit of dr. frankenstein in me. Did you just wet the plug once and then wrap it around the stem or did you spray inside of the foil every once in a while?

masonman, this is for you and dg&t.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQoGSlrkgkI


And yes it sure is the stooges...what you can't read is the blackboard behind them, it says

Noazark Shipbuilding Co.

Bulletin..two plus two, equals three.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2010)

Getting back to this vegan style of growing. It's a fairly long article so this is the opening few paragraphs, you'll get the gist. 

For all indoor container farming, it's important that everything you put in gets used, without residues and buildup. Plant based nutrients are the only way to accomplish this. I've always used plant extracts such as seaweed, but now I'm using plant extracts to derive ALL plant nutrition. Some of these extracts such as Canna's ultra expensive Bio Boost don't have nutritive value, instead, they affect the plants metabolism on a cellular level. By feeding veganics you're supercharging the plant to grow extraordinarily similarly to nature's intentions...

more to come I don't want to time out...


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 20, 2010)

GO to attitude and download the free mixtape they have some good smoke Music on their. Ive been playing threw the whole album nothing ive found to skip yet and im pretty picky with my music

Wiz Khalifa, Devin The Dude,Messy Marv, Currensy ,Red man many many more check it out


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2010)

when growing indoors using veganica, leaves stay green all the way through to the end because the soil is pure and clean. After the plant metabolizes veganic plant based nutrition, the only residuals in the soil are complex carbohydrates. By providing complex carbs to the plant, you're allowing the plant to skip over that step in the line of production and concentrate on other processes, such as manufacturing plant cells and structure. Additionally these carbs feed beneficial bacteria and fungi.

Large, healthy colonies of beneficial bacteria and fungi are essential to veganics and to the living root-soil food web. We add them in granular, solid and brewed form to immunize the growing medium and plants. The colonies take unusable, or locked out or locked up components and substantially improve bioavailability, leaving you with a pest free, toxin free and contaminant free media. Constantly reintroducing beneficial mibrobes gives plants unsurpassed pathogen suppression. 

There's a ton more but basically that's it. Mycorrhize, bacteria, fungi, plant based extracts he also mentions using hygrozyme and what he calls a dark formulation along with hygrozyme such as cannazyme, prozyme or sensizyme.

So basically this article is what I've been concentrating on the last two grows, the roots and their relation to a living soil, not just a blob of dirt your plants happen to be in. I'm just nowhere near this guy's level but I'm learning.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2010)

Heads Up

I sprayed the plug each day to keep it moist.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks cof.

I'm looking at one of my grow catalogs and general organics has a line of stuff they call line of sustainability oriented plant nutrients and supplements.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2010)

How is the plant doing? I'm curious as to how efficient such a small root mass is for quite a bit of foliage


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a ? about living soils......If your soil is full of life isn't it kinda dumb to pump it full of salt based ferts???...I mean...wouldn't you want to use an organic fert. to help feed the life??? Something that is OMRI listed.


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> when growing indoors using veganica, leaves stay green all the way through to the end because the soil is pure and clean. After the plant metabolizes veganic plant based nutrition, the only residuals in the soil are complex carbohydrates. By providing complex carbs to the plant, you're allowing the plant to skip over that step in the line of production and concentrate on other processes, such as manufacturing plant cells and structure. Additionally these carbs feed beneficial bacteria and fungi.
> 
> Large, healthy colonies of beneficial bacteria and fungi are essential to veganics and to the living root-soil food web. We add them in granular, solid and brewed form to immunize the growing medium and plants. The colonies take unusable, or locked out or locked up components and substantially improve bioavailability, leaving you with a pest free, toxin free and contaminant free media. Constantly reintroducing beneficial mibrobes gives plants unsurpassed pathogen suppression.
> 
> ...


nice info you been reading up on HeadsUp,
the soil is the first thing that i allways take care of,along with root growth,
with a good live soil,you do not need to feed as much.
i use the whole fox farm line,and i must say that it has been doing what they say,
these still might not be in your local hydro store,but when they are i highly recommend them.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 20, 2010)

Genuity, I can basically tell what the other two do by their labels, but what is the Sledge Hammer for? I like Fox Farm, but to be honest I have been spinning the idea of just using stuff like bat guano, and root stuff like mychorizae, something like Sannies Bacto, along that line.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 20, 2010)

Never mind, decided not to be lazy and just looked it up, basically a rinsing solution for the soil. I found some places that sell them, but I can get a nice guano kit for around the same price as one of those products. Think Im leaning more in that direction. Need to get an air pump so I can let that shit sit and bubble for around 24 hours or so, am I correct, Wally I believe this was your area, the guano, I mean, and I think WhoDat used it as well, any tips from you guys would be great.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> How is the plant doing? I'm curious as to how efficient such a small root mass is for quite a bit of foliage


Quite well. I just took this picture and you can see the leaves turning to the light.


This is a mother plant that I let go to long between cuttings and she has become un-ruly. By making clones this way I am assured of root development before severing the limb from the plant and I get a large clone to work with.
My first attempt at grafting was un-successful.


cof


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Good Saturday morning 600. Well I got a wild hair last night and started making cannabutter. Looks good pics to follow later. It is in the freezer right now. Lets see I used that weird mutant Crimea Blue bud that I had. No smell and no taste to the bud that is why i used it for the butter. It gets you good and high when you smoke it, but I like it all (flavor, smoothness of smoke, smell). Anyway I used 7/8 oz to 2 sticks of butter. Making brownies later will let everyone know how it came out. I will say this is my first time making cannabutter. After i strained it i tasted the butter itself and it tasted pretty good. I dont know why but the flavor reminds me of italian cooking. I guess because of the "herb" in butter. I cant wait to get started on the brownies later...Damn this is almost as bad as waiting for our plants to grow.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Well fellas a rather strange fuct up day it has been for me. Went to work this morning happy in good spirits as it was just a few hours work to completion and a fat check. Had to go to the dump with a load of trash and got pulled over by the fucking sheriff. Seems a box lid flew off my truck asnd that fat donut eating fuck seen it. Pulled me over FUCK MAN!!.
> 
> He come up to the driverside door all hyped and pissed off about a box lid. A lil fkn box lid. Ayways YEAH i should have had it tarped down but i didnt  . come to find out my driver liscense got suspended un benounced to me for a seatbelt ticket. Grrr so i spent the afternoon in county jail. My truck got impounded for an insuarance violation. Been a real weird day.
> 
> ...


that sucks balls. glad it wasnt worse though. that reminds me of my most recent run in with the law. so i was driving with my friend tog o fishing. i just packed a bowl of some ill ish and was ready to hit it. got behind this car that was driving like a turd. like any normal person would do i flipped the guy off. bad idea. turned out to be an undercover. dick pulled me over. yade yade ya, turns out my registration was expired even though my mom assured me it had been taken care of. so my car was impunded. i got a ticket for using my cellphone, no registration and my car has automatic seatbelts but manual lap belts. well i gotta seatbelt ticket too. o and my rear window was a dusty mess with "smoke pot, 420, etc type things" all over it. pig didnt smell my stinky weed though.


----------



## middle84 (Nov 20, 2010)

Two ?'s

1. has anyone had issues with DNA fem Rocklock. It was a freebie from attitude and germed and vegged great was one of my best looking plants. I switched over to 12/12 and it looks like it's hermie there is not pistil or bud development at this point and it looks like it's growing balls they are really tiny but i'm going to wait till they get more definitive even though i'm sure all hope is lost.

2. On my other plants i'm worried about the roots they have become rootbound before transplanting, they are in 5 gallons now and that the largest i can go in my space. the roots where making an nice wad at the bottom of my last pot a solid patty of roots although they were white and healthy looking. Is there an additive I could use to help my root issue or to breakdown any dead or diseased roots if it gets to packed in the 5 gallonpots


----------



## bajafox (Nov 20, 2010)

middle84 said:


> Two ?'s
> 
> 1. has anyone had issues with DNA fem Rocklock. It was a freebie from attitude and germed and vegged great was one of my best looking plants. I switched over to 12/12 and it looks like it's hermie there is not pistil or bud development at this point and it looks like it's growing balls they are really tiny but i'm going to wait till they get more definitive even though i'm sure all hope is lost.


There is a thread around here if you look it up and that strain seems to have a few issues. Mine hermied just 3 weeks before finishing and unfortunately I'm not the only one


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 20, 2010)

my plants are SUPER THRIVING and i never even bought that stuff.. xD


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 20, 2010)

middle84 said:


> 1. has anyone had issues with DNA fem Rocklock. It was a freebie from attitude and germed and vegged great was one of my best looking plants. I switched over to 12/12 and it looks like it's hermie there is not pistil or bud development at this point and it looks like it's growing balls they are really tiny but i'm going to wait till they get more definitive even though i'm sure all hope is lost.


Everything you described about DNA's fem Rocklock is exactly what happened with mine. It really was one of the best growing/looking ones in the garden with a bit of a stretch. Was growing vigorously the first couple of weeks of 12/12 and then, suddenly, it was 100% male! I didn't care so much when I yanked him out of the garden but I was extremely upset when I came to find out that it pollinated a few of my True Blueberry buds. I don't think I'll be messing with fem seeds anymore unless I'm growing single plants


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate all the talk of hermie Rocklock a week after I soak a seed....I might just kill it now


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> GO to attitude and download the free mixtape they have some good smoke Music on their. Ive been playing threw the whole album nothing ive found to skip yet and im pretty picky with my music
> 
> Wiz Khalifa, Devin The Dude,Messy Marv, Currensy ,Red man many many more check it out


Free Wiz.....


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I hate all the talk of hermie Rocklock a week after I soak a seed....I might just kill it now


i jus put mine in flower today,hope the best.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheeeeeeese











Sweet Tooth her hairs are all starting to change all of a sudden, she'll start another flush tomorrow morning.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I have a ? about living soils......If your soil is full of life isn't it kinda dumb to pump it full of salt based ferts???...I mean...wouldn't you want to use an organic fert. to help feed the life??? Something that is OMRI listed.


To answer the question, yes it would. The kind of growing this guy is speaking about goes beyond organic, he does not use, as he puts it..gua..no. He says he uses about two percent animal guano that is so purified it's colorless and odorless. 

As I said, I'm working on the soil-root relationship, by no means do I have it mastered. My flowering ferts are mineral ferts, jack's classic. I thought I would post up some of the info cause I found it interesting, it's something to shoot for...especially if you saw the pics of his harvest.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 20, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I hate all the talk of hermie Rocklock a week after I soak a seed....I might just kill it now





genuity said:


> i jus put mine in flower today,hope the best.


Good luck fellas! They can't ALL be hermies, or males for that matter


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 20, 2010)

Well my friends toaday is the day finally my clones will make there new home in the hydro garden. I had to round up a gang of airstones today haha. I cleaned out a few stores shelves lol but just barely managed to find enough. ill throw up some pics here in a bit. 

 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking cheezy TTT


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 20, 2010)

question for you guys whats the earilest you can flower a a plant form seed?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> question for you guys whats the earilest you can flower a a plant form seed?


You can go 12/12 direct from the moment it breaks the surface, good for a SOG style grow, lots and lots of small flowering plants


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 20, 2010)

25 days old

still under a foot tall


----------



## bajafox (Nov 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> i jus put mine in flower today,hope the best.


Good luck man but keep a close eye on her, mine was growing so beautifully until I saw those huge balls, literally over night. I even had to dump the 3 clones I took that were ready for soil


EDIT: Just found the thread with other people who had the same issues: https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/355588-dna-rocklock-problems.html


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> literally over night.


No joke!! It really seemed that way haha!!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 20, 2010)

I fuckin panicked! As soon as I saw them I took her out and checked to see if any had cracked, then I threw her in a tote and dropped her off at a friends house to finish out doors. It's been just over 2 weeks and it looks like none of my other girls got pollinated, I got very lucky because I had 5 other girls flowering nicely that could have been effected.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

[QUOTEnabutter. Looks good pics to follow later. It is in the freezer right now. Lets see I used that weird mutant Crimea Blue bud that I had. No smell and no taste to the bud that is why i used it for the butter. It gets you good and high when you smoke it, but I like it all (flavor, smoothness of smoke, smell). Anyway I used 7/8 oz to 2 sticks of butter. Making brownies later will let everyone know how it came out. I will say this is my first time making cannabutter. After i strained it i tasted the butter itself and it tasted pretty good. I dont know why but the flavor reminds me of italian cooking. I guess because of the "herb" in butter. I cant wait to get started on the brownies later...Damn this is almost as bad as waiting for our plants to grow.[/QUOTE]

Ok well made the butter and it came out pretty good. Made up the brownies and I hope i didnt mess them up. The heat in my oven got real close to 350. I guess I will see in about an hour or so if I feel anything. They taste really good. Well here are the pics.
This is the plant before she came down.

Here is the Cannabutter. Not bad for a first timer i guess.

All mixed up ready to go into the oven.

Damn why does it take so long for them to cool......

Finally Bon Appiete


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 20, 2010)

dude i want some brownies!


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am more than willing to share....just need to see if they are any good. Well they taste good, but waiting to see if they FEEL good.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 20, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I fuckin panicked! As soon as I saw them I took her out and checked to see if any had cracked, then I threw her in a tote and dropped her off at a friends house to finish out doors. It's been just over 2 weeks and it looks like none of my other girls got pollinated, I got very lucky because I had 5 other girls flowering nicely that could have been effected.


Good save! I thought I was lucky enough but.....

Oh, and I'll take some brownies also!!


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey quick question, tried searching but cant seem to find it. To reactivate the charcole for how long and what temp do you set the oven? Thanks


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 20, 2010)

So i went down into my Flowering Tent and I SEE A SNAKE LMAO it was a small snake after some reasearch i found out it is a Plains Gartar Snake. Do snakes have any GOOD/BAD effects on plants???? I figured he would kill spiders Crickets and whatever else is a nucense to clean up. PLZ SEE THIS POST LOL


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So i went down into my Flowering Tent and I SEE A SNAKE LMAO it was a small snake after some reasearch i found out it is a Plains Gartar Snake. Do snakes have any GOOD/BAD effects on plants???? I figured he would kill spiders Crickets and whatever else is a nucense to clean up. PLZ SEE THIS POST LOL


OMG dude get it out!!!! Hurry it will eat your plants!!!


Just messing with you. I would say they are good if you like them. But if he dies in there man what a stink.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

garters eat bugs n such..good pets too


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 20, 2010)

lol u scared the shit out of me i guess he canstay 4 now but my girl is scared there might be more. Im going to check if there are more if hes the only one he can stay but i hope its not a female i dont want my basement overrun


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Those snakes are completely harmless. They will run ok slither away from them. Tell them not to worry.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2010)

Green Manalishi-from motarebel
harvested Thursday



and the other lady at day 64




I took a sample from a lower bud on this plant and sampled it yesterday morning, it only took me a half an hour to leave the house after reminding myself at least a dozen times. The harvested plant is a lesser version.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2010)

looking good cof, so ur saying the second plant was a better stone?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2010)

I was out with my son today for a while and when I went in the veg room at around 3:30 this afternoon I could hear the fan still running on the other side of the curtain. My HPS lights were still on from last night as far as I know for about 20 hours and the timer said 6AM at 3:30 PM. I swapped it for a different one and added a second since they were both on one timer and my theory is it overloaded the timer. 

Do you guys think it will mess up my plants? I would also like to get some opinions on course of action. Should I just let the normal light schedule resume and have them turn back on tonight at 7 PM or should I leave the lights off until 7 PM tomorrow which is when they're supposed to come on. I guess another option would be to change it up and have the lights run during the day going forward and have them turn on at 7AM tomorrow.

I've always run the HPS at night for heat reasons but temps are pretty cool now and I have a much better cooling setup for the lights and a better exhaust too so it would probably be fine. At least until summer comes back around but then I could just run an extended dark period once and run them at night again. It would make things a lot simpler to have them on during the day for sure. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2010)

if they in veg it shouldnt hurt too much appart from the heat damage. I would resume normal times asap. I have a mate who vegs on 24/0 so they will be fine.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2010)

This is my flower room. I have 4 plants that are 12/12 from seed in there that just showed sex this week, four plants that I just put in there yesterday that are from clones, four plants that have been in there for a while now that are all from seed and two autos that are about half way through their cycle.

Thank you for the input MR. West. 
Do you still think it won't be a problem? I'm worried about them turning hermie on me.


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2010)

stilll it wont hurttoo much if its jus the one time, flowering plants only notice the amount of dark they get so if they get 12 hrs dark they will be cool


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr West
Yes, much better, and she's still going.

Dez
I did a similar thing a few weeks ago and I let my plants in bloom stay in darkness thru the next normal light period. My case it was 24 hour of dark with no visable harmful results.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2010)

So it sounds like I should maybe swith the lights to be on during the day then to be sure they get at least 12 hours of dark today? If they come at normal time tonight the plants will nly have had about 3 1/2 hours of dark. If I let them go until the morning they'd get like 14 1/2 or 15 1/2 of dark and then be back on track.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> So it sounds like I should maybe swith the lights to be on during the day then to be sure they get at least 12 hours of dark today? If they come at normal time tonight the plants will nly have had about 3 1/2 hours of dark. If I let them go until the morning they'd get like 14 1/2 or 15 1/2 of dark and then be back on track.


In your case, I would let the stay dark for 27 hours, skip tonites lights and let them resume a normal schedule tomorrow night.


cof


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 20, 2010)

Seeds are in!!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 20, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> This is my flower room. I have 4 plants that are 12/12 from seed in there that just showed sex this week, four plants that I just put in there yesterday that are from clones, four plants that have been in there for a while now that are all from seed and two autos that are about half way through their cycle.
> 
> Thank you for the input MR. West.
> Do you still think it won't be a problem? I'm worried about them turning hermie on me.


I went to the river one 3 day weekend, and the power went out around my place the morning I was leaving. I went to the garden in a sleep haze and reset all my timers. I ended up setting one octagon as AM and one as PM, so for 3 days I had 24 hour light in my flowering room. One octo was 1 1/2 weeks into 12/12, the other was about 6 weeks in. I ended up with some seeds out of the 1 1/2 week octo, but my 6 week octo was fine. Also the 1 1/2 week octo didnt sprout nanners, just seeds (and not alot of them). So I would go by what COF is saying and just keep them lit up until you can fix the issue tommorow. 3 days didnt do nearly as much damage as I thought it would, 1 day might end up being a "good" stress (wishful thinking im sure).


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> So it sounds like I should maybe swith the lights to be on during the day then to be sure they get at least 12 hours of dark today? If they come at normal time tonight the plants will nly have had about 3 1/2 hours of dark. If I let them go until the morning they'd get like 14 1/2 or 15 1/2 of dark and then be back on track.


I too would opt for the longer dark period since you are flowering.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah I turned them off when I noticed it and will just leave them off until 7PM tomorrow which is when they usually come on. 

I may have two more Raspberry Cough clones ready to go in tomorrow night too so the room is filling up nicely. It turns out that since it took soo long for that plant to mature, the clones aren't needing to reveg for a long period of time. They have all been showing new growth the past 3 or 4 days so I started sticking them in a couple at a time and there's just two left. One is in a 3gal grow bag and the other is in a 1 gal pot. I've been putting the clones in 1 gal pots since they aren't vegging long and won't get nearly as big as the mother is. That beast stands proud at a little over 4' out of the pot so it's just over 5' from the floor to the top.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 20, 2010)

Help with Hanna Gro chek. 

Well fellas been hard at it today trying to get the hydro going. Im stuck  the clones are ready to get transplanted, this fucking hanna meter has got me all confused lol. 

I follwed the calibration instructions and it just aint doing what the manual says it should to calibrate. I opened up the ph buffer to try and set the ph range. The meter seems to be running a bit over what the solution packets call for. However its only by .20-30 pts of the whole number. Normal i dunno. 

Just want to be sure i have it configured correctly before mixing a 55 gallon batch of nutes. 

So looks like it will be tommorow before i make the tranplant. I did get all the air lines and airstones ran. 

Been fucking with the meter issue half the day away. I guess i need to do my homework a lil better first. 

 1BMM​


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey whats going on everybody here!!! well ive been growing for a while and ive got down pretty much all the basics and everything. Still tweaking my techniques with cloning and everything. im trying to get a perpetual harvest going. so anyways.

A lil about my setup:

600w sun system hps 
5x4x6 self-built grow tent (kinda small i know)
Earth juice nutrients( everything except grow, i use Alaska fish fert), superthrive, hygrozyme, indonesian bat guano, humboldt honey ES

Umm right now my strains are kinda basic. I have 1 huge blueberry kush and 4 small blue mystics all 21 days into 12/12. I am going through some financial issues and havent really had the luxuary of splurging on new genetics. But for now im good. I do have a really nice mother from a sativa dom blue mystic and a small BB kush clone im keeping as a mom. 

So yea... my 600w grow is kind of small and basic but its working. Just a little FYI i have a 400w grow over a family members house. trying to get them on the bandwagon its small and nice. She has 5 plants in a 6x5x7 home-built box with my 400w system i gave her. same strains but shes using all FF nutes with some botanicare calmag+. so 2 grows going on right now. But the 600w is a in house grow and im going to start documenting this grow a lot so there is a lot on the way from GuerrillaGreenery!!

Check out these pics of a blueberry kush at about a week in 12/12 from my last grow. i will get all new pics of everything as soon as its lights on
View attachment 1280584


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Hey whats going on everybody here!!! well ive been growing for a while and ive got down pretty much all the basics and everything. Still tweaking my techniques with cloning and everything. im trying to get a perpetual harvest going. so anyways.
> 
> A lil about my setup:
> 
> ...


welcome to the 600 GG,
nice looking plants to,looks like you do got it down to a "T".
GOOD GROWINGs............


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 20, 2010)

wats goin on Genuity? im trying... thanks for the welcome, much appreciated.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 21, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I hate all the talk of hermie Rocklock a week after I soak a seed....I might just kill it now


 I hear you, I have 2 of them going now, they look good I guess, you know I heard shit like that about greenhouse seeds, people said all kinds of bad shit, but I havent had any issues with them other than a few seedlings just not making it, which happens because its a living organism. Just do what you can to keep the plants happy. Feminised MK Ultra is one of the worst hermie plants out there, SUPPOSEDLY. Mine is one of the best plants in my tent, thats the one in my avatar. Dont go by other peoples experience, when it comes to that, you might not stress the plant the way they did to make them go hermie. My Sensi Star and Wembley put off some male parts, but I dont blame the seed company I blame myself. Temp drops too low at night, not to mention the Wembley got almost snapped in half. So not their favorite conditions. Good luck with your rocklock, I have seen plenty grown in forums after searching and they seem to do fine.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 21, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Feminised MK Ultra is one of the worst hermie plants out there, SUPPOSEDLY. Mine is one of the best plants in my tent, thats the one in my avatar. Dont go by other peoples experience, when it comes to that, you might not stress the plant the way they did to make them go hermie.


You have a valid point. In my situation, however, I grew out both feminized versions of MK Ultra and Rocklock (along with a few other strains). The MK Ultra grew out beautifully while the Rocklock turned completely male. I hate to add further anxiety but your comment, along with mine, should caution everyone growing Rocklock to keep a daily close eye on the plant while it's in 12/12


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

Something wrong must have really happened with that Rocklock strain to have so many reports of them going hermie and/or male

Hopefully it's just the strain and not the breeder, my DNA Genetics Sharksbreath is about 3 weeks from finishing and I also have a DNA Genetics Sour Cream freebie I'd like to start early next year


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Something wrong must have really happened with that Rocklock strain to have so many reports of them going hermie and/or male
> 
> Hopefully it's just the strain and not the breeder, my DNA Genetics Sharksbreath is about 3 weeks from finishing and I also have a DNA Genetics Sour Cream freebie I'd like to start early next year


i had a SB,and yes it went herm on me,do to what i do not know??
i dont mind a nanner or two late in flower,i can deal with that.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 21, 2010)

Nov 20






 Nov 21


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 21, 2010)

hey DST. i know the genes on your dog strain, and i was just telling my GF about them while she was looking through a high times mag and i told her i was getting some Dog seeds, and she flips the page and says, Oh your getting this, it was a full page of bug called the dog. it did not say the genes though.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

looking good wally..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 21, 2010)

Does anyone on the 600 check ph or ppm?


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey whats up,

Here are some night shots of my super lemon haze grown under a 600 watt


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> You can go 12/12 direct from the moment it breaks the surface, good for a SOG style grow, lots and lots of small flowering plants


yea so i guess my real question is if it take 8 weeks to flower ive heard that the plant even if put in 12/12 from seed wont begin to flower till its ready. so any ideas on number of weeks it would really be?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok well made the butter and it came out pretty good. Made up the brownies and I hope i didnt mess them up. The heat in my oven got real close to 350. I guess I will see in about an hour or so if I feel anything. They taste really good. Well here are the pics.
Finally Bon Appiete
View attachment 1279988[/QUOTE]

We haven't heard from you, are we to assume the brownies were all right?


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

Strain and environment dependent really. I'd have thought from seed it should be into flower after a wek or two, although no experience with it


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> yea so i guess my real question is if it take 8 weeks to flower ive heard that the plant even if put in 12/12 from seed wont begin to flower till its ready. so any ideas on number of weeks it would really be?


most plant show their sex at day 30 and they will flower from there.


cof


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Does anyone on the 600 check ph or ppm?


Yah man seeing as your gonna be running a hydro set up your gonna want your ph at 5.8 and ppm not sure i use EC but start off half strength 1st week and bring it up slowly, ph should rise as they feed, if it lowers big time you got problems i'm fighting pythium at the moment got 3 weeks left just hope i can nurse em through.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 21, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Something wrong must have really happened with that Rocklock strain to have so many reports of them going hermie and/or male
> 
> Hopefully it's just the strain and not the breeder, my DNA Genetics Sharksbreath is about 3 weeks from finishing and I also have a DNA Genetics Sour Cream freebie I'd like to start early next year



baja, I grew out a sour cream and tied and twisted that plant to no end. I grew four different sativa dominant strains and none of them were over two feet tall. I tried to take the growing tip and twist it around the perimeter of the container. Two of the strains were greenhouse seeds, none of the plants put out a single nanner. I think I got one mature seed from the arjan's haze but unfortunately I have no idea what I did with it. Sad, it was the best plant as far as a high.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 21, 2010)

Well heres the begining of the DOG SCROG haha. 


Having a bitch of a time with the ph readings. Anyone with a good understanding of ph meters please enlighten me. The full story 

here https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/376494-1bmms-cave-7.html#post4933593. 

 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input 3eyes. I thought i had it all figured out and now im just lost haha.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;He82NBjJqf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8[/video]

i now know the answer to the age old question


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 21, 2010)

masonman, since I had to revert back to using my own tap water I ph every gallon after I add whatever I'm adding. I try for between 6.2/6.3 but anywhere between 6.0/6.5 and I'm happy. I also grow in soil. I do have a ppm meter but tend to not use it. I also feed my plants at quarter strength levels so I don't worry so much about ppm. I feed them a bit more N after a couple of weeks of veg and this grow at week four of flowering I started giving them some extra P/K. I'm trying the pk 13/14 to see what it does. I try to match my nutrient levels with the stage of growth and my peak nute levels with what I consider the peak of the plant and what I'm trying to accomplish with that particular plant.

3eyes, look into using hygrozyme. If I remember correctly it is supposed to prevent it.

Wally, what a difference a day makes. Your babies look very healthy and happy. Nice job so far.

My casey jones and headband are doing nicely. They are three and a half weeks old and living in half gallon grow bags under my t-5 with two 6500k and two 4100k tubes for food. I like to provide a bit more red in my vegging so I use two 4100's. Casey is about six or seven inches and headband is about four inches tall. Oddly enough they both have seven nodes so far. The headband is extremely compact. I am growing these for one reason only, to clone. I haven't decided if I want to top them or just let them veg for six full weeks and take all the cuttings from the bottom, which to my understanding is supposed to make the best clones, and it will also clear out the bottoms of the plant and leave the tops for one nice cola from each plant? I have room for twelve clones in my now bubbler and wouldn't mind starting a few in some rapid rooters. All I know is I need to be finished with my cloning and growing of clones by the end february. By march I want too have my next grow going and under my big lights so it will finish by the end of june and before the really oppressive heat and humidity of the summer set in. This summer I'm going to use my tent only for july, august, september and october.


----------



## bluntburner707 (Nov 21, 2010)

what size are your pots. i use 5 gallons but i think it might be to big


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 21, 2010)

This is off topic but I find it extremely interesting. Now, at my age, I'm a full blown skeptic and very cynical. However I consider myself a very positive person, it's everyone else I'm skeptical and cynical about. I find most people, first off to be dishonest and secondly full of themselves and their importance in life. Which brings me to the subject of psychics. Does anyone know any true psychics? I don't. I've been watching a show called Psychic Kids, Children of the Paranormal on A&E. What stands out to me about this show, all the kids hate that they have this ability that they cannot control, most of them it scares to death, and almost all of them feel like freaks and outsiders. I do believe these kids have true psychic abilities and it is really, really, eerie what they can see and hear and we don't. If this kind of stuff interests you, this is the show above and beyond any other that I think is real, one hundred percent real.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> This is off topic but I find it extremely interesting. Now, at my age, I'm a full blown skeptic and very cynical. However I consider myself a very positive person, it's everyone else I'm skeptical and cynical about. I find most people, first off to be dishonest and secondly full of themselves and their importance in life. Which brings me to the subject of psychics. Does anyone know and true psychics? I don't. I've been watching a show called Psychic Kids, Children of the Paranormal on A&E. What stands out to me about this show, all the kids hate that they have this ability that they cannot control, most of them it scares to death, and almost all of them feel like freaks and outsiders. I do believe these kids have true psychic abilities and it is really, really, eerie what they can see and hear and we don't. If this kind of stuff interests you, this is the show above and beyond and other that I think is real, one hundred percent real.


so last night i discovered i have some telepathic connection with my girls


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

so far i got 6 females from the 12 seeds i put in soil,
8 of witch are looking real close to the mothers thay came from,as far as growth in veg,although some have a tad-bit more stretch than others,
but i like to suppercrop so no biggie.They smell just like the cured bud they came from,real strong sour armpitt,scent'd with
some over ripe fruit bowl,almost sweat but not!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 21, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> so last night i discovered i have some telepathic connection with my girls





genuity said:


> so far i got 6 females from the 12 seeds i put in soil,
> 8 of witch are looking real close to the mothers thay came from,as far as growth in veg,although some have a tad-bit more stretch than others,
> but i like to suppercrop so no biggie.They smell just like the cured bud they came from,real strong sour armpitt,scent'd with
> some over ripe fruit bowl,almost sweat but not!!


Funny you describe the smell that way, the plant I called my piss plant smelled the same way, sour armpit.

And Wally, I have the same connection with all my girls and they all tell me the same thing over and over. When the time comes, we're gonna' get ya. Now back to the psychic kids.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Funny you describe the smell that way, the plant I called my piss plant smelled the same way, sour armpit.
> 
> And Wally, I have the same connection with all my girls and they all tell me the same thing over and over. When the time comes, we're gonna' get ya. Now back to the psychic kids.


really though. last night i wasnt sleeping at home. i woke up for some reason at 330 ish. i didnt have a reason to but i decided to head home. the girls were sleepin with the door open when a ferret scurried across the floor. immediately i put her away and checked the girls. one had been dug up deep but it was still standing tall. just grazed by my demonic ferret. so i waited 20 min till sunrise and mended her wounds.

if i hadnt waken up and went home when i did, the damage would have been much much worse. i feel that somehow it was my plants that woke me up.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Ok well made the butter and it came out pretty good. Made up the brownies and I hope i didnt mess them up. The heat in my oven got real close to 350. I guess I will see in about an hour or so if I feel anything. They taste really good. Well here are the pics.
> Finally Bon Appiete
> View attachment 1279988


We haven't heard from you, are we to assume the brownies were all right?


cof[/QUOTE]

Well they tasted pretty good, but unfortunatly no they got to hot in the oven. I bearly felt anything. I am very disappointed. But on the brite side of things live and learn. This was my first time. I know to watch my oven a little closer. i wont be able to try again for another 2 months or so. I will try again then.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 21, 2010)

*Cheese cake*

Ive been busy making some fairys & sponge cake plus some hash off the tent harvest,which came to 14ozs off 4 bubblers which is ok with me. Making my second batch of cake now with about 7grams of cheese and 80gram of trim. The first cake had me nice with just the trim and a few buds .Gone back to work..

View attachment 1281674View attachment 1281675View attachment 1281676View attachment 1281672View attachment 1281673

I did see someone in here post a recipe but cant remember who, theres an recipe in soft secerts or http://hailmaryjane.com/how-to-make-cannabutter-w-pics/ very simple..


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 21, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> Nov 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may have a lot to do with the time of day you took the picture. I notice my vegging plants always look "sleepy" toward the end of the day cycle (18/6) and much more lively when lights come back on. In fact, if you notice a lot of time lapse videos, you'll notice the plants look as though their fan leaves move upward and then back down throughout each day


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 21, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> It may have a lot to do with the time of day you took the picture. I notice my vegging plants always look "sleepy" toward the end of the day cycle (18/6) and much more lively when lights come back on. In fact, if you notice a lot of time lapse videos, you'll notice the plants look as though their fan leaves move upward and then back down throughout each day


the droopy pic is just that way because they were just rained on.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 21, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> It may have a lot to do with the time of day you took the picture. I notice my vegging plants always look "sleepy" toward the end of the day cycle (18/6) and much more lively when lights come back on. In fact, if you notice a lot of time lapse videos, you'll notice the plants look as though their fan leaves move upward and then back down throughout each day


I've noticed that also. As it gets close to lights out the girls look a bit droopy like they are tired. I've also noticed that after I water them some of them will look a bit droopy, like they drank too much to fast. I watered my prospective mothers this morning and it's about four hours before lights out and the fan leaves are either straight out or upward tilting. They seem happy.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

4:20 for me-glass pipe-and DOG!!!!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 21, 2010)

Heres my Blue Mystic's and Blueberry kush and my grow box i built. 600w 

View attachment 1281722

View attachment 1281723

View attachment 1281724

View attachment 1281725


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> 4:20 for me-glass pipe-and DOG!!!!


5:30 for me, and puffin the DOG aswell.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

BUSHY


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> BUSHY


Bro how do you get the pics to be so big on the post?


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Bro how do you get the pics to be so big on the post?


go to your album,click on the pic,then right clik on the pic,lil screen should pop up,click copy,then get your paste on,
hope tht was understandable.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> go to your album,click on the pic,then right clik on the pic,lil screen should pop up,click copy,then get your paste on,
> hope tht was understandable.


Thanks Big G!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> go to your album,click on the pic,then right clik on the pic,lil screen should pop up,click copy,then get your paste on,
> hope tht was understandable.


Thanks, even I understood, so you did a helluva job.

 
cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks, even I understood, so you did a helluva job.
> 
> 
> cof


lol......thats my good deed for the day.....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2010)

A current picture of the bloom room. They range in age from 7 days to 65.




cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> A current picture of the bloom room. They range in age from 7 days to 65.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have to change my underwear quick


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I've noticed that also. As it gets close to lights out the girls look a bit droopy like they are tired. I've also noticed that after I water them some of them will look a bit droopy, like they drank too much to fast. I watered my prospective mothers this morning and it's about four hours before lights out and the fan leaves are either straight out or upward tilting. They seem happy.


Maybe it's the way mine get watered I suppose. I do aero so my waterings are frequent and uniform throughout the day. The only thing that appears to affect that kind of reaction is the light cycle. I may be wrong


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> A current picture of the bloom room. They range in age from 7 days to 65.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many plants do you have in there? looks like you have a real nice space to grow a few more in there. They are lookin nice tho thats for sure!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you.

There are 16 ladies in the picture and I have filled the room, but I lose quality bud development. I'm planning another 600w in the near future to help.


cof


----------



## bajafox (Nov 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> baja, I grew out a sour cream and tied and twisted that plant to no end. I grew four different sativa dominant strains and none of them were over two feet tall. I tried to take the growing tip and twist it around the perimeter of the container. Two of the strains were greenhouse seeds, none of the plants put out a single nanner. I think I got one mature seed from the arjan's haze but unfortunately I have no idea what I did with it. Sad, it was the best plant as far as a high.


thanks for the heads up, I've read nothing but good things about it, can't wait to make room for a new strain


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 21, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you.
> 
> There are 16 ladies in the picture and I have filled the room, but I lose quality bud development. I'm planning another 600w in the near future to help.
> 
> ...


You say you loose bud dev, have you tried doing a staggered harvest? What I mean is watch the tops of the plants and when they are ready take them. Then watch the rest of the plant and take as ready. Sorry little stoned right now. I hope that makes sence.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> You say you loose bud dev, have you tried doing a staggered harvest? What I mean is watch the tops of the plants and when they are ready take them. Then watch the rest of the plant and take as ready. Sorry little stoned right now. I hope that makes sence.


The problem is the distance away from the light, not the ability to have a unobstructive path to the light. The further the plant is from the bulb the less effective the light becomes.


cof


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey I was wondering. My grow space is 5x4x6 how many plants do you guys think i can fit in there and what size gallon pots? also what is about the most you can get from plants in 1 gallon grow bags? Thanks


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 22, 2010)

Day 30 of 12/12 Blackberry seems to be doing very well and packing on the weight fast. Preparing to switch to House and Garden nutrient line, cant wait to try that stuff out 2 emails+1 phone call=$250.00 of free nutrients


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey McP, if you can flash up a pic of this DOG bud in High Times I would be interested......nothing to do with my DOG I am afraid.

Well the HghTimeCCup started yesterday so I am generally hiding in my apartment. Will be interesting to see where Casey Jones comes in the cup since this is the Grey Area entry. Seemingly the owner of the Bulldog insists he will win the competition(probably due to bribery like most of the winners.)

And HeadsUp, as far as any children with special abilities, I can only sympathise since children can be the nastiest and cruellest things on the plant. It must be aweful!! Being the outsider is never nice!!

The 600 has been flowing as usual, welcome to our new memebers and thanks to all for sharing your pics, thoughts, and general good vibes.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

Is there only one bulldog coffee shop left now? I thought they were owned by the HA


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2010)

I got my room back under control and got rid of all the boxes and phone books to raise the plants. Some of the clones have starting showing hairs, My grape ape, trainwrecks and white widows and my dog Puff are now entering week seven of 12/12. My two flowering mothers will be three weeks into flowering tomorrow.

Without further ado.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Is there only one bulldog coffee shop left now? I thought they were owned by the HA


Who's HA?......

And there are several Bulldog coffeesops...Leidseplein, near Nieuwemarkt, Haarlemerstraat, to name the ones of the top of my head.



Heads Up said:


> I got my room back under control and got rid of all the boxes and phone books to raise the plants. Some of the clones have starting showing hairs, My grape ape, trainwrecks and white widows and my dog Puff are now entering week seven of 12/12. My two flowering mothers will be three weeks into flowering tomorrow.
> 
> Without further ado.


Nice HeadsUp...thanks for the share....Looks less like a shop warehouse now with the boxes removed, lol. Whats the first pic btw?

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

nice show headsup! can you drop a pic of the grape ape for me please!? 

the weekends endeavours







just the smallest and biggest bag used and i mixed a little hard so its a bit green but still rips nice


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

ouuu that hash looks divine!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

like really stupendous, like thats what i want for breakfast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

give over youll make me blush hahaha i made some cannamilk with it yesterday and pretty much comatosed myself


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give over youll make me blush hahaha i made some cannamilk with it yesterday and pretty much comatosed myself


rofl, thats good stuff. im coming over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

i might not be able to answer the door ! i couldnt do much yesterday lmao


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i might not be able to answer the door ! i couldnt do much yesterday lmao


jus leave a taste under the doormat


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> jus leave a taste under the doormat


I've heard of Carpet Lickers....but Doormat lickers is new to me, lol.

I was inspecting some hash that I made at the weekend with my mate. I used the top micron bag to collect the mulch, then the next micron bag (160 I think)and then the 20 micron. The 160 micron hash actually looked like it had more plant matter in it than the 20 micron. I guess the 160 caught everything green that would have normally ended up in the 20 micron bag...anyway, I gave it to my mate for his birthday and was too stoned to really differentiate what was getting me wasted at the weekend....he's easy about taking it onto the plane and through customs, craxy boy.


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I've heard of Carpet Lickers....but Doormat lickers is new to me, lol.
> 
> I was inspecting some hash that I made at the weekend with my mate. I used the top micron bag to collect the mulch, then the next micron bag (160 I think)and then the 20 micron. The 160 micron hash actually looked like it had more plant matter in it than the 20 micron. I guess the 160 caught everything green that would have normally ended up in the 20 micron bag...anyway, I gave it to my mate for his birthday and was too stoned to really differentiate what was getting me wasted at the weekend....he's easy about taking it onto the plane and through customs, craxy boy.


 
i've done it plenty, i used to bring loads of green back in my bag whenever i went the dam, the last two times i did it the baggage handlers robbed it the swines!!. now its down the pants, makes for more paranoia but atleast the only people who can rob my weed are customs, lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

I use to as well but decided the whole thing just wasn't worth the stress and hassle, plus I would never do it if the wife was there...she would be mortified. 
I remember before I moved to the Dam and was commuting every two weeks, I was walking through customs in the UK, hand in my pocket looking for the weed that I had stashed down my pants.....it wasn't there!!! It had slipped out and slid down my leg, the bag was only caught up in the folds of my trousers...thanks god for long legged troo's!!! After that I stopped.



ghb said:


> i've done it plenty, i used to bring loads of green back in my bag whenever i went the dam, the last two times i did it the baggage handlers robbed it the swines!!. now its down the pants, makes for more paranoia but atleast the only people who can rob my weed are customs, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahah doormat lickers lmao, i thought they did full body scan in Adam for all the mugglers popping condoms in their gut!?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Doormat lickers is new to me, lol.


It leads me to wonder if the doormat matches the awning


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah doormat lickers lmao, i thought they did full body scan in Adam for all the mugglers popping condoms in their gut!?


i knew a gal that use to do that ballon thing,5-10gr ballons
she was one bad bi#@h IMO.
one bust'd open on her,she quit after that.scary shit.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 22, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Hey I was wondering. My grow space is 5x4x6 how many plants do you guys think i can fit in there and what size gallon pots? also what is about the most you can get from plants in 1 gallon grow bags? Thanks


how much you get is #1 up to the strain, and #2 up to you.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2010)

*




*


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice one JimmyT....lol.

I have seen the body scans, but I guarantee they are probably only used on long haul flights, or flights to the US. When I flew to South Africa this summer they had one operating but I went through the normal scanner...

I just can't imagine having to swallow so many ballons full of gear...it takes me enough just to swallow a bloody headache tablet! These peeps must be absolutely bonkers. 

A friend of mine got done on attempted murder in Scotland (idiot jumped into a fight with another one of our mates, the 3 guys ended up rolling around on the deck, and my mate stabbed our other friend by mistake - instead of the other dude!!! what a fekkin tool) Anyway, he went down on a 110 day lie down and on Remand you are allowed as many visitors as you want. So his bird dropped him off some condom supplies to swallow. My mate then get let out on bail and the condom still hadn't come out the other end. He came to stay with me after that and every morning I would get a report on whether his package had been delivered. Off he would disppaer into the toilet with a plastic bag! Until one day he appeared from the toilet with the bag!! Result, the package had arrived. Now one might be willing to smoke something like that on the inside, but the smell of bile to me was enough to make me gagg. Needless to say, the scrubby git smoked it all himself, as well as taking the slightly soggy blues as well...doesn't bare thinking about really....


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

genuity said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that from G?


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Whats that from G?


hightimes mag
*ALABAMA* 
*Tuscaloosa* - _Headband Kush_: $550, _Nebula_: $450 

*CALIFORNIA* 
*Inland Empire* - _OG Kush_: $375
*Lake Elsinore* - _Jacky White_: $375
*Lake Tahoe* - _UK Cheese_: $260, _Purple Urkel_: $240, _Headband Kus_h: $240
*San Jose*- _Chocolope_: $350, _Grapefruit Haze_: $350
*Truckee* - _Sensi Star_: $200, _Blue Dream_: $250

*FLORIDA* 
*Ft. Lauderdale* - _Sweet Tooth_: $450, _White Widow_: $400, _Blackberry Kush_: $500
*Orlando* - _Juicy Fruit_: $360, _Trainwreck_: $300, _Jamaican Mids_: $120 

*GEORGIA* 
*Atlanta* - _Sour Diesel_: $400, _Granddaddy Purps_: $350

*LOUISIANA* 
*Baton Rouge* - _Mr. Nice_: $400, _Sour Cream_: $450 

*MAINE* 
*Portland* - _Chocolope_: $325 

*MASSACHUSETTS* 
*Wellfleet* - _Chemdog Double Diesel_: $480

*MICHIGAN* 
*Roseville* - _Blueberry_: $475, _Bubblegum_: $500

*MINNESOTA* 
*Stillwater* - _Hindu Kush_: $400

*MONTANA* 
*Helena* - _Headband_: $250, _Super Lemon Haze_: $250

*NEVADA* 
*Reno* - _Granddaddy Purple_: $350

*NEW YORK* 
*Jamestown* - _Blueberry_: $300, _Trainwreck_: $400, _Diesel_: $400

*NORTH CAROLINA* 
*Asheville* - _Bubblicious_: $425, _Cheese_: $400

*OREGON* 
*Cottage Grove* - _Super Lemon Haze_: $360 

*SOUTH CAROLINA* 
*Gresham* - _Pot of Gold_: $425
*Marion* - _Lemon Diesel_: $425 

*TENNESSEE* 
*Memphis* - _Blue Dream_: $350, _White Widow x OG Kush_: $500

*TEXAS* 
*El Paso* - _Romulan_: $350, _Purple Bubba Kush_: $400

*WASHINGTON* 
*Bellingham* - _Jack Herer_: $280 
*Seattle* - _Sour Diesel_: $300
*Spokane* - _Strawberry Cough_: $260, _Master Kush_: $300 

*WISCONSIN* 
*Fond du Lac* - _NL #5 x Trainwreck_: $375 

*INTERNATIONAL*:

*AUSTRALIA* 
*Sydney* - _Kong_: Au$320 

*CANADA* 
*Grand Prairie* - _Purple Kush_: C$260
*Nova Scotia* - _Chocolope_: C$185
*Toronto* - _G-13_: C$250 
*Winnipeg* - _Bubble Hash_: C$400 

*QUOTES*:

*Kong &#8211; Au$320*
_Sydney, AUSTRALIA_
&#8220;Got the Kong from a friend in South Africa. This is the first time I&#8217;ve grown it, and it absolutely wrecked me! This is now my evening smoke, because it&#8217;s way too much for the daytime. However, at night it&#8217;s just what the doctor ordered.&#8221;

*Sour Cream &#8211; $450*
_Baton Rouge, LOUISIANA_
&#8220;Very slow-growing and slow-budding, with an amazing end result. Don&#8217;t let it fool you; it&#8217;s a potent smoke with a skunky diesel smell. You can definitely see both the G-13 Haze and Sour Diesel traits in this little hybrid.&#8221;

*Granddaddy Purple &#8211; $350*
_Reno, NEVADA_
&#8220;Looks like a feature in HIGH TIMES, smells like the color purple and has incredibly dense, billowing smoke. Relaxing and pleasant.&#8221;

*Super Lemon Haze &#8211; $360*
_Cottage Grove, OREGON_
&#8220;Two hits and you just feel so good, all you can do is laugh and shake your head. Full of energy, with the best lemon taste ever!&#8221;

*Jamaican Mids &#8211; $120*
_Orlando, FLORIDA_
&#8220;I&#8217;ve been an avid reader for 20 years but never submitted any prices. Due to the fact that South and Central Florida have such a big Jamaican population, good Jamaican mids are always available.&#8221;


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahah notice theres no UK prices lmao.

DST thats straight minging hahaha


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

UK price list looks like this:

*UK:*
All over: Slant aka Chink weed: *£160*
All over: Soap Bar:* £60*

*Smoke report:*
Soap Bar: I have smoked for over 20 years and followed the High Times and never written in becuase really I am kidding myself and actually smoking the pooh from some Moroccan locals bottom, I do beat off a lot to the nice pics of proper mary-j-wanna that you guys post, keep up the good work Johnny from Barrow in Furness....

Chink: Man I just smoked an ounce of chink and I am so high you would not believe. the fact that I am currently handgliding has a lot to do with the height. I can't wait to land though so I can get some paracetemol as my head is soooooooo damn sore at the moment!!! Barry from Bognor


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> UK price list looks like this:
> 
> *UK:*
> All over: Slant aka Chink weed: *£160*
> ...


lol.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

baaaahahahaha  classic mate.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice one JimmyT....lol.
> 
> I have seen the body scans, but I guarantee they are probably only used on long haul flights, or flights to the US. When I flew to South Africa this summer they had one operating but I went through the normal scanner...
> 
> ...


The body scanners are used for flights to the UK too i got scanned before flying back to Bristol a couple of years back.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess it's just yer Donald Duck.........I hope you didn't start calling yourself 3Eyes after that! lol.

People have been going on about the health issues!!! so what, if they can catch someone with a bomb up their backside then it's all good with me.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> UK price list looks like this:
> 
> *UK:*
> All over: Slant aka Chink weed: *£160*
> ...


You forgot black hash which disappeared for many years but is back at £100-120


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

aye all the pilots are starting to see an increase in cancer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

3eyes said:


> You forgot black hash which disappeared for many years but is back at £100-120


still see the od lump of squidgy from time to time. gold seal and such. not so much lately tho


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

That is very true, I was being told all about the re-surgence of black hash.

Here's a little urban muth that use to go around our way, probably the same in England. There were two types of black hash in general, or people tried to sell two types, but they were actually the same i.e. Red seal and Gold Seal. However, what a lot of people didn't realise was that the Gold Seal basically just had a gold print on the kilo bar. This was then wrapped in the traditional red wrapper....The red seal was probably bits of the initial bar that didn't have any gold print on it.

And how is it these days? Does it still smell of Ghee?





3eyes said:


> You forgot black hash which disappeared for many years but is back at £100-120


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahah never smelt ghee but the hash aint changed. makes a nice change but your sick of it after about a half


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I guess it's just yer Donald Duck.........I hope you didn't start calling yourself 3Eyes after that! lol.
> 
> People have been going on about the health issues!!! so what, if they can catch someone with a bomb up their backside then it's all good with me.


lol no i'm called 3eyes coz i got 3 eyes 2 on the front and 1 tattooed on the back of my head, no bombs up my bum but i did have some supplies in the locker on the way over but none on the way home to paranoid and bum smuggling once is enough for me my mate on the other hand went in to jail with half a bar in his bum lol


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still see the od lump of squidgy from time to time. gold seal and such. not so much lately tho


Not much soap bar around now what is about is mostly bunk, the gold seal has made a storming come back around my way it aint cheap prices have gone back up to where they were 20 years ago i'm guessing it's finding it's way back from Afghanistan with the troops i may be wrong but i wouldn't blame them they get paid a pittance for what they got to do, the smell and taste hasn't changed the stone is still red eyed and if you smoke to much it's sleepy time lol


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 22, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Day 30 of 12/12 Blackberry seems to be doing very well and packing on the weight fast. Preparing to switch to House and Garden nutrient line, cant wait to try that stuff out 2 emails+1 phone call=$250.00 of free nutrients
> 
> View attachment 1282757View attachment 1282758View attachment 1282759View attachment 1282761View attachment 1282762View attachment 1282763View attachment 1282764View attachment 1282765View attachment 1282766View attachment 1282767


Hey Brother can you tell me how you got those nutrients? Im using earth juice right now and im def ready to switch to a better line but i def dont have the muuLa to spend on that right now. Getting some free nutes would help me out so much right now.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> UK price list looks like this:
> 
> *UK:*
> All over: Slant aka Chink weed: *£160*
> ...


Very funny! I'm sick as a "DOG", haha and you still made me LOL.

Thanks you for that.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

The House and Garden line they sell in the House And Garden grow shop near me states on the Bottles - NOT for Re-sale in America!!! I thought that was quite strange!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 22, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Day 30 of 12/12 Blackberry seems to be doing very well and packing on the weight fast. Preparing to switch to House and Garden nutrient line, cant wait to try that stuff out 2 emails+1 phone call=$250.00 of free nutrients
> 
> View attachment 1282757View attachment 1282758View attachment 1282759View attachment 1282761View attachment 1282762View attachment 1282763View attachment 1282764View attachment 1282765View attachment 1282766View attachment 1282767


 plants are looking great, how did you get so much in free nutes?



DST said:


> Hey McP, if you can flash up a pic of this DOG bud in High Times I would be interested......nothing to do with my DOG I am afraid.
> 
> Peace, DST


i will try i will take a pic of it with my phone later, it does not look no where near as dank as you Dog is though, it kinda looked leafy, low trichome head count and just did not pass the bag appeal test, it did how ever looks like a heavy yielder.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice show headsup! can you drop a pic of the grape ape for me please!?
> 
> the weekends endeavours
> 
> ...


now that is some hash. try the hash joint man.

Well things might be getting better for me job wise, just got a chance to go do some masonry work and if i do good tomorrow then i will be hired. ive never done it but the boss knows this and said he will train the right person, so mabye it will be me


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats awesome McP!!!!!! The very best of luck tomorrow with the job then. Perhaps our 1BMM can give you some tips of how to impress......I worked as an apprentice painter and decorator one summer and the best thing to get dialled in is making cups of tea for yer boss, and generally doing everything that everyone else doesn't want to do!! Perhaps things have changed now...




mcpurple said:


> plants are looking great, how did you get so much in free nutes?
> 
> 
> i will try i will take a pic of it with my phone later, it does not look no where near as dank as you Dog is though, it kinda looked leafy, low trichome head count and just did not pass the bag appeal test, it did how ever looks like a heavy yielder.
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 22, 2010)

hey im always willing to do work, and learn new things. and i really do not mind doing things others wont or dont want to do cuz i need any type of income right now. it is really hard not to just go get rid of a few ounces in a few hours and make some good cash quick


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mcp- good luck on the job. I am in the same boat as you. I am out of a job and fighting the urge to sell.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 22, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Mcp- good luck on the job. I am in the same boat as you. I am out of a job and fighting the urge to sell.


thanks man, its hard to just not go make a quick few hundred bucks, but i always think of the consequences first and it usually stops me from doing it


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 22, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Hey Brother can you tell me how you got those nutrients? Im using earth juice right now and im def ready to switch to a better line but i def dont have the muuLa to spend on that right now. Getting some free nutes would help me out so much right now.


Wrote an email to H&G asking to evaluate the line, they referred me to the local distributer, he told me to call my local shop and ask if the samples could be shipped there(they agreed) 
and Taa Daa i pick up my box today. It also helps to have been a sales manager(Auto Racing Helmets) for 10 years and had people doing the same to me every day.

Good Luck


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 22, 2010)

McP-Yeah that is what stops me. I wouldnt want my kids to have to watch me go through that legal shit. I just sucks when my son asks for something and i have to tell him no because im broke, but knowing i could have the money. oh well lead by example i guess.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 22, 2010)

K-train 5 weeks 12.12  getting there 600 family...


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 22, 2010)

took a quick cell pic of the bubba lastnight while i was at the grow spot..i see some pinkish purple starting on all the tops!.. here she is at 6 weeks 5 days into flowering! ... i noticed a lil heat stress so i raised the light a lil,their all still doing fine though!


----------



## HoLE (Nov 22, 2010)

looks awesome Gnome Grown,,,,,,,and thxs for the welcome back


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 22, 2010)

np. dude..its always good to see someone around from when i first made my name here on riu!


----------



## HoLE (Nov 22, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> np. dude..its always good to see someone around from when i first made my name here on riu!


 
HoLE raises a king kan,,,,Cheers Brotha


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Great stuff Las and gnome grown...the way you wrote the intro made me think you have been at a guerrilla spot, then you mentioned light! lol. Hey HoLE, whats happening bru?

I cropped a branch from one of my DOGs today. That was at 8 1/2 weeks, but it had to come off, when I opened the screen this morning two of the DOGs had decided to fall over to to light weight pots being dry, with a resulting snapped cola, all is good though, and it is fat and very stinky (chemical, fuelly smell at the min, under the wet drying weed whiff) My Headband Cali Orange is starting to smell nice. It really has managed to pick up both the stinky headband smell (some say armpit, I would rather say deeply spicey, lol) and a zesty orangey smell. Yield is not so great, buds are a bit loose as well, but I think I am going to enjoy it for sure. More reports to come on that.

Casey Jones is just fat and stinks very sourey, just waiting for the sweetness that reminds me of a good sweet tomato meat sauce to come through (like sugo/bolognese) Ok guys, laters,

Peace, DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 22, 2010)

DST, what head band do u have?...im germing a DNA headband rite now its a gross between OG kush and Sour diesel!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a few plants going right now that are the DNA Headband as well. I'll have to check to see how many but theres a few of them in there.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 22, 2010)

figured id share this with u guys!  

pressed/melted some keif into hash with a joint paper leaveing me with an oily paper so i twisted some kushberry spiced with some keif!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice HeadsUp...thanks for the share....Looks less like a shop warehouse now with the boxes removed, lol. Whats the first pic btw?

Peace, DST[/QUOTE]

That is the og18 mother, had to supercrop her in a couple of places after rearranging. The headband x cali-o mom is behind her and on the right in back is the dog supercropped.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice show headsup! can you drop a pic of the grape ape for me please!?
> 
> the weekends endeavours
> 
> ...


Lights come on in about twenty minutes I'll get one of him/her. Showed some nanners a couple of weeks into flower for several days, I just kept picking them off until it stopped, maybe four days. Keep in mind these are not representative of a regular grow. Other than the two mothers all the others are in half gallon grow bags. I was trying to get one decent main cola but the plants didn't cooperate. Oddly enough the grape ape is the one plant that is doing what I intended. She's going to be nice when she finishes in a few weeks, going to get her first dose of gravity tonight.

Now a question for you. How do you get your hash to look like, well, hash? Mine always comes out kind of light green after it dries. You guys make your hash look like old fashioned sieved hash, dark and gummy.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give over youll make me blush hahaha i made some cannamilk with it yesterday and pretty much comatosed myself





Don Gin and Ton said:


> i might not be able to answer the door ! i couldnt do much yesterday lmao


Don the mental image I got from your description gave me a good old belly laugh, thanks.



DST said:


> UK price list looks like this:
> 
> *UK:*
> All over: Slant aka Chink weed: *£160*
> ...


This I just about pissed myself reading.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

ooooh-eeee, nice.


GNOME GROWN said:


> figured id share this with u guys!
> 
> pressed/melted some keif into hash with a joint paper leaveing me with an oily paper so i twisted some kushberry spiced with some keif!


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 22, 2010)

hey boys. just was wondering what you lot think. is it worth putting my t5 fluorescent blue spec 240w on with my 600w hps in flower?


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 22, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys. just was wondering what you lot think. is it worth putting my t5 fluorescent 240w on with my 600w hps in flower?


Cant be nothn but good bro. More light, more spectrum, more lumenS, MORE FROSTYYYY!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2010)

Grape ape entering week seven of 12/12.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree nas, the more lumens the merrier. I have read several times the ideal lighting for us would be two hps to one mh for flowering.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Grape ape entering week seven of 12/12.


Is the Grape Ape a purple strain?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Is the Grape Ape a purple strain?


According to what I have read it is supposed to be in the purple family.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 22, 2010)

Little update for my new 600 room!!

well I have the room wired (three new 20amp breakers wired in JUST for this room), I have all the lights hung, the cooling fans for the hoods hung, mylar is up, all the insulation is up, all the seams and gaps are taped...the ceiling was a COMPLETE pain in the ass because I decided to do a drop ceiling. The room itself is literally free standing. Inside height ended up a bit lower than I really wanted at just about 6' 6" but will be fine. The nice part is with both of the 750 cfm fans on the noise is completely contained to the basement and vibrations are non existent.

So far with the limited testing I have done temps are at about 77 degrees and humidity at 30%...the intake and exhaust fan will still need to be installed and the humidity and temps will hopefully be adjusted with the fans and fan controllers.

On to the pics.

Reverse Osmosis needs to be installed still






Ozone Generator still needs to be installed with the exhaust fan












Oscillating Fans still need to be mounted and Hepa Filter for intake (some nutes for testing here too) 






Also a bunch of dry nutes, super tea, budswel dry, and cloning stuff






These are just a couple shots of the ballasts mounted in the space outside the room













Here are a few pics of the room during installation of the lights and cooling fans..(Things still need fine tuning but you get the idea)



















And all wired and lights and fans on




















Well, that's it for now...hope to have it all wrapped up tomorrow minus the tables. Basically the "to do" list consists of

RO hook up
Intake and exhaust hook up
install oscillating fans
build tables
Finish mother room
Monitor temps and humidity

First set of clones will be here tomorrow or Wed so I have to get a move on it...those clones as stated earlier are white widow and will just be enough for me to make into mothers. More pics as progression continues.

Comments always welcome!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

MedHeadGRWR said:


> Little update for my new 600 room!!
> 
> well I have the room wired (three new 20amp breakers wired in JUST for this room), I have all the lights hung, the cooling fans for the hoods hung, mylar is up, all the insulation is up, all the seams and gaps are taped...the ceiling was a COMPLETE pain in the ass because I decided to do a drop ceiling. The room itself is literally free standing. Inside height ended up a bit lower than I really wanted at just about 6' 6" but will be fine. The nice part is with both of the 750 cfm fans on the noise is completely contained to the basement and vibrations are non existent.
> 
> ...


ho lee chit


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice one JimmyT....lol.
> 
> I have seen the body scans, but I guarantee they are probably only used on long haul flights, or flights to the US. When I flew to South Africa this summer they had one operating but I went through the normal scanner...
> 
> ...


 Funny story D. Well not the part where your boy got shanked up but the swallow. I was just reminising with my cousin about back 10 years ago he tried to buy some beer with a fake id and tried to pay for it with his real debit card the dumbskie!!. The clerk denied his purchase and called the cops as we pulled away. Stoned? Ohh fuck yes we were haha. Anyways the boys in blue lit us up a few blocks away and my cuz had a half oz knotted off to the corner of a baggie. That fucker swallowed the whole thing in one gulp  I could not fuckin believe it. lol. 

We followed him around for days waiting for him to shit so we could smoke but he never shat. lol busting a fkn gut lol. I dont hink id of smoked it if he had shat but we me and a few of my boys taunted the fuck out of the poor guy haha. Tried giving him laxative lol. It was a glorius time in our lives. Too funny haha. 



mcpurple said:


> plants are looking great, how did you get so much in free nutes?
> 
> 
> i will try i will take a pic of it with my phone later, it does not look no where near as dank as you Dog is though, it kinda looked leafy, low trichome head count and just did not pass the bag appeal test, it did how ever looks like a heavy yielder.
> ...


Thats my DUDE, Mcp i got faith in ya my man.



DST said:


> Thats awesome McP!!!!!! The very best of luck tomorrow with the job then. Perhaps our 1BMM can give you some tips of how to impress......I worked as an apprentice painter and decorator one summer and the best thing to get dialled in is making cups of tea for yer boss, and generally doing everything that everyone else doesn't want to do!! Perhaps things have changed now...


Gave our boy a few pointers. i think hes going to make the cut. A good attitude will take you along ways in life. 



las fingerez said:


> K-train 5 weeks 12.12  getting there 600 family...


 Very Nice las. Ktrain is it? Just a beautiful plant bro. 



GNOME GROWN said:


> took a quick cell pic of the bubba lastnight while i was at the grow spot..i see some pinkish purple starting on all the tops!.. here she is at 6 weeks 5 days into flowering! ... i noticed a lil heat stress so i raised the light a lil,their all still doing fine though!


 Oooohh love it when the colors change. Its so cool to see the last few days when all the leaves and buds get there artistic mojo on. 



GNOME GROWN said:


> figured id share this with u guys!
> 
> pressed/melted some keif into hash with a joint paper leaveing me with an oily paper so i twisted some kushberry spiced with some keif!


Now that looks like a pleasant afternoon snack. Nice one. 



Heads Up said:


> Grape ape entering week seven of 12/12.


Boy them grape apes are doing nicely HU from clone too ayy??. Nice colas on them. 



Heads Up said:


> According to what I have read it is supposed to be in the purple family.


Ive had some grape ape before and it was THE puplest weed ive ever seen. Besides my outdoor purps which was schwag by the way. Grape apes i had was some killer gear, Very tasty too. 


Well peeps im still here just busy as all get out. Figured out my ph of my tap water was quite alkaline toaday. Sos adjusting ph in my case should help my plants uptake nutrients they may have been missing out on. 

Time for my relax joint, Ohh i made some butter and brownies too. The brownies we maxed out same day lol. Nice body pain relief. Thats one thing ive never noticed before. Welp its what for breakfast for the forseable future lol.  bro's 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 22, 2010)

I need one of these. where did you get it?

 VERY Nice setup too med head.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> I need one of these. where did you get it?
> 
> VERY Nice setup too med head.



Thanks, 


I got it from my local supplier but I found it for around $400 all over the net... Here is a link http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&biw=1440&bih=745&q=uvonair+corona&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=14481715336269016097&ei=dinrTOHPNcP78AbxiJHTDQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CFIQ8wIwBA#


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 22, 2010)

wtf Arjan got arrested, anyone know what happened at the cannabis cup, or is shit just going crazy there?


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 22, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> wtf Arjan got arrested, anyone know what happened at the cannabis cup, or is shit just going crazy there?


 
i seen that video this morning when i woke up. somebody on youtube said he got into a fight with somebody. I dont really believe it but thats what i read.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 23, 2010)

Cock anyway! How's things DST


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

I am not surprised, the HTCC attracts all sorts of douche bags...that's why I generally stay indoors when it's on. I will let you know if I hear anything about what happened.

Have a good on folks, looks like thge Lab is coming together for MedHead!!! Xmas def came early there.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Cock anyway! How's things DST


haha, he was probably caught slipping one of the judges some cash for a vote, lmao.

all is good. I always laugh when I see your name, where I come from a Jambo = a Heart of Midlothian Fan, and having Green in the same sentence is just a crease up!!! Nice one....you are not from Edinburgh are you?


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm here, I missed loads, always jelous of wot the 600 boys do>>>>>>>>>>> just red diesel and some hash.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 23, 2010)

These are my new prospective mothers, casey jones and headband, one day shy of four weeks old. They are in half gallon grow bags, to be transplanted this weekend to finish their next two weeks of vegging before taking cuttings.


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2010)

looking real healthy HU, what light do you use for veg?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

holy shit medhead thats really shapin up to be a killer op! 

lovin the purp hubba bubba too gnomegrown

gals look nice n healthy heads up man! do you have a pic of your grape ape in flower???


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2010)

all the things one can do.........with a room like that!!





looking real good..

nice-n-green headsup.


are you ok GG.........LOL





LOOKS POWERFULL


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>


Don
Did you miss this? Heads Up's grape ape from seed.


cof


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 23, 2010)

MedHeadGRWR said:


> Little update for my new 600 room!! ... Comments always welcome!


Not that the lights are extremely far apart but a light mover could be a great solution for that. Either that or two extra lights/reflectors. Hell of a room to play with. Looking good


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Have a good on folks, looks like thge Lab is coming together for MedHead!!! Xmas def came early there.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks, its def one of the first I really am buying for myself...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit medhead thats really shapin up to be a killer op!


Thanks!



genuity said:


> all the things one can do.........with a room like that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I hope I can at least do one thing....grow some top notch dope



JimmyT said:


> Not that the lights are extremely far apart but a light mover could be a great solution for that. Either that or two extra lights/reflectors. Hell of a room to play with. Looking good


Yeah, I am not too worried about it...each light is going to cover a 3' x 4' area...600watt/12 sq feet=50watts per sq ft, so should it be fine right???? (in reality though I may move each of them a few inches because I am anal an want them perfectly center)


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2010)

thats what i wass thinking,looks like the lights are going to cover that space just fine,i was thinking 3x3.5 so you would have a lil room to move around.
and if you have put all that work in to your room,im sure youll do just fine with your plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Don
> Did you miss this? Heads Up's grape ape from seed.
> 
> cof


i certainly did thank you HEADS UP and COF!!!! looks lush!


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2010)

things are starting to smell real good in the graden,so its time to kick in the mist


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> thats what i wass thinking,looks like the lights are going to cover that space just fine,i was thinking 3x3.5 so you would have a lil room to move around.
> and if you have put all that work in to your room,im sure youll do just fine with your plants.


There def won't be much room to move around (1.5' length wise and width wise) but there will be four tables each of which will be on wheels so I will always be able to have 1.5' anywhere I need to get around.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

My cab stinks to high heaven at the moment...I have had to tie my plants up to the shelf attachments as a few of them are ridiculously top heavy and keep falling over...ffs. All the culprits are tied and clipped...most of these girls could be taken now but will flush again and let run through. Everything is going a nice shade of yellow as those babies suck up for all their lifes worth. I have already turned the MH light off so it's just the hps for the last week. Once the top shelf is done I may just turn off that hps light for the last week or so of the cheese. I guess taking that over 10 weeks is going to get the best results? (Mr West our Exodus Cheese Head please chime in and confirm bru?)


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

My girls are 4 weeks old today. ill have pics and a video later today.

very healthy girls heads up


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 23, 2010)

all looking very healthy and tasty guys


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.celebstoner.com/201011235278/videos/news/arjan-roskam-arrested-at-green-house-in-amsterdam.html


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

What up 600? I've been pretty sick for a few days now but still reading people's posts because I'm a retard and can't seem to stay away from RIU. I just haven't been posting that much because I feel like I'm going to die, LOL. The wifey convinced me to go to the Dr today so I'll be calling in a few once they're open.

I think she's making me go more for her than me because I'm sure I'm keeping her awake since I haven't slept more than a few hours total since Friday.

Anyway, I updated my thread with a bunch of pics last night and thought I'd throw a few up in here to share.

pic 1 is the 3 Afghan that are about 4 weeks of flower

pic 2 is the 2 Autos (Haze and RR)

pic 3 is from left to right 3 Raspberry cough plants that are clones of the tall one and the closest one that you can only see a bit of is a 12/12 from seed Cataract Kush

pic 4 is my seedlings that are 2 DOG, a DNA Headband that got burned by the FFOF so I transplanted it into the party cup with seed starter mix and it's recovering very well. 

Pic 5 is a Jack Herer on the left, a Headband, a Cat Kush behind it and the little one is another Headband.

Just realized I missed the pic of the tall ass Raspbery cough plant so I'll post that up too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

thats the dedication the 600 likes to see Dez down with man flu but still updating his grow! ladies look the picture of health


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's the Raspberry Cough. It was the same size as the Afghan plants when I stiuck it into 12/12 but look how tall the SOB is. It took a while to mature before starting to flower so it's really only been showing flowers for about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Don, appreciate it.

That RC plant stands just over 5' from the floor and it's in a 3gal nursery pot. I'm really interested to see if it puts on weight in addition to it's height. If so, it'll be a great yielder. Right now I have concern about the four RC clones I put in there since they're all bigger than their mom was when I stuck her in there. I'm wondering if they'll get as tall as she is or possibly even taller.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 23, 2010)

MedHeadGRWR said:


> so should it be fine right????


There's no doubt it's going to be more than fine. It's just that I'm a stickler for extreme light penetration plus light movers allow you to get real close to the canopy and removes the shades. Either way, you have a sick ass setup for sure. Oh the pounds you'll see


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> There's no doubt it's going to be more than fine. It's just that I'm a stickler for extreme light penetration plus light movers allow you to get real close to the canopy and removes the shades. Either way, you have a sick ass setup for sure. Oh the pounds you'll see


My best grows per watt have always come from a 600 on a mover... I'm trying to beat it now with a vertical setup, but I don't think I can.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 23, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> There's no doubt it's going to be more than fine. It's just that I'm a stickler for extreme light penetration plus light movers allow you to get real close to the canopy and removes the shades. Either way, you have a sick ass setup for sure. Oh the pounds you'll see



I hear ya. Wish I could load it up or do movers but right now I am quickly approaching the budget limit (at least I feel like I don't want to spend any more), but next round we will see what happens. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the post OB1...please do share your vertical grow with us. As a vertical grower I am very interested to see.

Dez: As a suggestion, I would look at getting hooks of some sort so that when your girls get big and all the branches are growing towards the light, they don't fall over as they have a tendency to do just before they need watered. A few hooks strategically placed now so that you can string up or attach however you want, will save you hassles when the cab is full. HOpe you are feling better soon.

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks DST. I have been planning on doing something along those lines ever since I saw a pic of one of yours and how it grew towards the light soo much. I've already had the Haze auto fall over once and after I put it in the 5gal bucket it had more of a tendency to fall over so I loosely tied the main cola to the shelf above/behind it. Now other branches are growing towards the light in the same manner so I had to secure the netpot to the lid of the bucket and run a strap from the side of the bucket u and around the main stem about 6' above the bucket for a little extra support.
The Raspberry is now leaning towards the lights pretty good too so I def need to something soon. Especially since it's only in a 3gal pot (get's pretty light when it's time to water).

I just hadn't decided how I was going to do it in an efficient manner. Thanks for the hooks idea, sounds perfect. then I can just tie the branches to the hooks with string, ribbon, whatever...
I'll pick some up on my way home from the Dr. in a bit. Speaking of which, I'd better get to gettin or I'll be late.

Peace 600.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 23, 2010)

I use cup hooks screwed into the celling with multiple yo yo's hanging off them and hook them around the heavy branches works well to


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

my shelfing has slot in arms so also has the slots all the way up the rod attached to the wall, and I just tie off round them. Need to check on them before lights out...see you guys later.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 23, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> My best grows per watt have always come from a 600 on a mover... I'm trying to beat it now with a vertical setup, but I don't think I can.


I've been meaning to ask someone who's used light movers. My question is how many seconds (1-60) do you keep the mover when it reaches the end of one side? I'm trying to figure out what would be the most effective. For the past year, I've had it continuously moving from one side to the other without any delay merely to minimize heat when it's stationary. What are your thoughts?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

headin to a job interview. wish me lucks!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 23, 2010)

I know someone on here made lollipops and other hard candies with cannabutter and I was wondering, if that person could help me out and let me know the recipe they used. I dont remember who it was but any info from anyone on the process of making lollipops and such would be nice. Would be something nice to give friends and family at the holidays. I will be making some butter soon, hopefully it turns out really good, it will have trim from several strains in it, should be an interesting buzz. Need to get a slow cooker...


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> headin to a job interview. Wish me lucks!
> 
> View attachment 1285075


goood luccckk!!!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 23, 2010)

if i put butter and some buds in a crock pot would the thc extract from the buds or does it need to be hotter?!? any info +rep!

Good luck wally!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> if i put butter and some buds in a crock pot would the thc extract from the buds or does it need to be hotter?!? any info +rep!
> 
> Good luck wally!


That's how I made butter. I put mine on high to melt the butter... I meant to turn it down to low, but forgot. Left it on high for like 6 hours. Reduced the hell out of the butter and it was SOOOOOOO strong. And I only used fan leaves and stems, no frost at all.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> if i put butter and some buds in a crock pot would the thc extract from the buds or does it need to be hotter?!? any info +rep!
> 
> Good luck wally!


Just keep the heat under 350 F, and you should be good to go after a few hours and a some stirring.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I know someone on here made lollipops and other hard candies with cannabutter and I was wondering, if that person could help me out and let me know the recipe they used. I dont remember who it was but any info from anyone on the process of making lollipops and such would be nice. Would be something nice to give friends and family at the holidays. I will be making some butter soon, hopefully it turns out really good, it will have trim from several strains in it, should be an interesting buzz. Need to get a slow cooker...


Here you go:
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/10592086

And I use the crockpot for my butter too. Like dude said, start it on high to get it warm quick and melt the butter and then turn down to low. The time you let it simmer for is debatable and I think it really comes down to personal preference. I like to start mine in the morning and let it simmer all day and then I strain it and stick it in the fridge in the evening. I've done it in the crockpot anywhere from 6-12 hours and only difference I noticed between batches was color of the butter. The longer it went, the darker it got. It didn't seem to have much effect, if any on the potency.

Difference between mine and some other people's on here is that I put water in the crockpot with the butter which then separates when cooling in the fridge. If I was making like a pund or more, it would fill my crockpot enough to where I wouldn't feel the need to add water. My crockpot is kind of big.

Now this is just my opinion so nobody get their panties twisted on me here. LOL.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 23, 2010)

I only simmered my butter for half hour and it's light green and plenty strong enough, 30g's of butter in 6 double choc chip cookies only 1 needed for a good 4-5 hour stone, i've got some chronic trim ready for the pot next i'll let it go on longer this time coz the gear wasn't as strong as the last lot


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit medhead thats really shapin up to be a killer op!
> 
> lovin the purp hubba bubba too gnomegrown
> 
> gals look nice n healthy heads up man! do you have a pic of your grape ape in flower???


Don, if you look back I posted them for you. I don't know how many pages but I posted them last night.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 23, 2010)

ghb, for vegging I use a high output t-5. Four tube, four foot, 20k lumens. Two 5600k tubes and two 4100k tubes for a bit of red with the blue. These plants are seriously tight. The casey jones is not more than a half inch or so between nodes and the headband is even closer. Casey is nine inches tall and headband only five. As of yesterday both had eight nodes.

Medhead, two suggestions if I may. The distance from side by side is perfect in between your lights, but the distance from flange to flange looks like it might be a bit much and you might have a bit of a dead spot there. Not really dead but not enough light for the plants to thrive, unless your tables fit exactly under each light. I would shorten the distance from flange to flange to reduce that dead spot in lighting. The other suggestion, rope ratchet hangers instead of that chain. I used chain for over a year and now use these rope ratchet hangers for my lights and it couldn't be easier and quicker to either raise or lower your lights. Other than that, you have a real knock-out set-up going. Very nice.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 23, 2010)

This butter thing, I have a few questions. What if I'm using dried, cured bud, how much do I need per stick of butter? How would I prepare the bud? Grind it up before putting it into the butter? As for using it in let's say making a cake, I'm not a big brownie fan. If the recipe calls for a stick of butter do I just use a stick of cannabutter instead? How long in general is it until you start to feel the effects of eating it and how long in general does it last?

I've been smoking weed for a looong time, but I have to thank the younger people for expanding my horizons with the different uses of our beloved herb.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> This butter thing, I have a few questions. What if I'm using dried, cured bud, how much do I need per stick of butter? How would I prepare the bud? Grind it up before putting it into the butter? As for using it in let's say making a cake, I'm not a big brownie fan. If the recipe calls for a stick of butter do I just use a stick of cannabutter instead? How long in general is it until you start to feel the effects of eating it and how long in general does it last?
> 
> I've been smoking weed for a looong time, but I have to thank the younger people for expanding my horizons with the different uses of our beloved herb.


 
from what ive read on the net, and from some videos on you-tube, the numbers that keep coming up are one puond of unsalted butter for every 1 ounce of plant material and twelve hours on low in the crock pot. you can grind it or just put it in as is. me personally i wouldnt want to grind it for fear of losing too much of the trichs. as far as measuring the butter, i plan on finding out how much butter the recipe calls for, and weighing it. then just weigh the canna butter. and i would guess the duration of the effect would depend on how much you use(WEED), or the strain, or how much butter you use after youve figured out how much weed to put in. basically the i figure the first two to four times would be your trail and error period. seeing that everybody is different, and what works for one might need to be tweeked a little by someone else. me personally i have about 4 ounces of trim and ittle popcorn buds. so instead of 4 pounds of butter for four ounces of weed, im gonna do "two" pounds of butter for four ounces of weed. hopefully that should make my first batch pack a punch.




PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking to buy a Combo PH/EC/TDC Meter and would like some feedback on Brands and experience. I have been checking out the Hanna Meters but they seem a bit pricey, what do you all suggest? I dont mind spending the money but i am a cheapskate and cant help myself sometimes.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> from what ive read on the net, and from some videos on you-tube, the numbers that keep coming up are one puond of unsalted butter for every 1 ounce of plant material and twelve hours on low in the crock pot. you can grind it or just put it in as is. me personally i wouldnt want to grind it for fear of losing too much of the trichs. as far as measuring the butter, i plan on finding out how much butter the recipe calls for, and weighing it. then just weigh the canna butter. and i would guess the duration of the effect would depend on how much you use(WEED), or the strain, or how much butter you use after youve figured out how much weed to put in. basically the i figure the first two to four times would be your trail and error period. seeing that everybody is different, and what works for one might need to be tweeked a little by someone else. me personally i have about 4 ounces of trim and ittle popcorn buds. so instead of 4 pounds of butter for four ounces of weed, im gonna do "two" pounds of butter for four ounces of weed. hopefully that should make my first batch pack a punch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good info here. 1 stick of butter weighs something like 113 grams so just weigh that much cannabutter and use it in place of the reg butter. That's what I do anyway. If you use trimmings, you want more material per stick of butter since there won't be as much THC in the leaves and stems as the buds. The 4oz of trimmings to 2lbs of butter should be just about perfect depending on the THC levels of the strain you grew. I use 1/4oz of bud per stick of butter and I double the amount of plant material if I use trimmings and my edibles typically are a lot stronger than anything you'd buy at a club. Like 2-3 times as strong but that's how I like them.

As an example, the last batch of butter I made was with Sour Grapes trimmings only and I used 30g of plant material to 2 sticks of butter (1/2lb). It was superb,LOL.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks for the post OB1...please do share your vertical grow with us. As a vertical grower I am very interested to see.
> DST


Well, this was my first vertical grow... first hempy grow... first CMH grow... first time using CRFs for nutes... and I screwed up PH big time... but still getting a yield:













I used to do about double this with a 600 on the mover though... but DWC was such a pain in the ass, I'm trying to learn hempy.

I loaned a buddy my 600 HPS, and am using his 400 watt mag ballast to try out the CMH bulb... really nice trich production on this last grow, but I'll only know if the 600 does better after my buddy grows these same strains since I can't anymore.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> Well, this was my first vertical grow... first hempy grow... first CMH grow... first time using CRFs for nutes... and I screwed up PH big time... but still getting a yield:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiiiit! You lookin A OK over!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks guys. that was one weird interview. my first panel interview. 3 questions were asked. we had to stand up and respond. one of the questions was to impersonate some entertainer actor or something of that nature. im like WTF and im third to go.

all i could think of was doin tommy chong's, "..well its mostly maui waui but its got some Labrador in it..." if only i was applying for a medgrow company or some shiz. anyway the first kid was alll ike i need some time stalling and shit, then the girl after him before me was like i cant do it. so then one of the interviewers demonstrated. he did some lousy godfather shit. so it was my turn. i cheated and did what he did. had them loling, everybody was loling. to me loling is usually good.

anyway heres my girls 4 weeks since first light


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> thanks guys. that was one weird interview. my first panel interview. 3 questions were asked. we had to stand up and respond. one of the questions was to impersonate some entertainer actor or something of that nature. im like WTF and im third to go.
> 
> all i could think of was doin tommy chong's, "..well its mostly maui waui but its got some Labrador in it..." if only i was applying for a medgrow company or some shiz. anyway the first kid was alll ike i need some time stalling and shit, then the girl after him before me was like i cant do it. so then one of the interviewers demonstrated. he did some lousy godfather shit. so it was my turn. i cheated and did what he did. had them loling, everybody was loling. to me loling is usually good.
> 
> ...


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> bushy as hell wally.......


and finally a foot tall


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> and finally a foot tall


still going till 2 1/2ft.....


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> still going till 2 1/2ft.....


still thinkin about it.

whats your two cents?


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> still thinkin about it.
> 
> whats your two cents?


never have grown any of them strains,but most of the skunks i have grown was more on the short-n-thick side
hope the best for you


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

whos to say i cant grow em tall and thick


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> whos to say i cant grow em tall and thick


what ever you can put your mind/plant to..


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> Well, this was my first vertical grow... first hempy grow... first CMH grow... first time using CRFs for nutes... and I screwed up PH big time... but still getting a yield:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you adapted the mover for the vert setup. nice and simple...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey bro's dropping some pics for club sake hehe. 

Well folks got the garden drained back to the main res and ph adjusted. Man did the water need it. It was reading way high on the scale. I cant believe how well my soil plants handled that high of ph and still put out some killer nugs. ???? 

It was a pain as gravity although ver very very cheap  Is Sloooooowwww. Fuck man. Took me forever it seemed to pump dry adjust and flod back. Going to look into a couple low pressure pumps to automate the process sos i dont have to sit and babysit. 

the pump i have now is to powerful to run for more than 30 seconds before sucking dry the controller bucket. 

All in all a easy process to automate. Just gotta find the right pumps. Have it set to a time off day that i can be available to check the ph ec/ppm top off and wam bam thankyou mam. send it all back into the garden at the desired or optimal nutrient levels. 

Messed around with the bunk hanna meter somemore tonite and at first i think it was reading ok. Then went into fuckup mode after a few dif solutions. The trusty ole aquarium ph tester saved the day today at just $2.54. Sheesh the petstore has half the shit that a hydro store sells. Like ph up down conditioners. Hydroton. Carbon. A good thing to knwo if ever needed in a pinch. So enough of the finger jaw, Heres some pics. 





Add some ph down.


It took alot of ph down to get to this level on the aqua tester scale. Shit smells like sombody farted pppfff haha. Worried that the amount i put in will harm the yins. 





All the yins back in there homes all cozy in the ph correct nutrient bath. Hopefully they start eating now. 



A couple of the veg cab


Soil Heabands & dogs. Im thinking for my first run in this setup i may just get the clones rooted good in the netpots and flip 12/12 sog style. Mainly becasue im finding i have to get in the buckets to help along the slow flooding process and flip the airstones back upright. 

I dunno well see how well they do tonite and if i can sustain the mix without peeling lids off. Plus i needs me weeds running low. Ill be flowering the headbands and dogs that are in soil along side the hydro. Thats the plan.  1BMM ​


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

Great. That PH is a mutha!! sendn some good vibes your way brother. Jah bless+++


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> .............


Very Nice!!!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey I was just curious.. Anybody with plants in their bloom rooms? I would like to see what everyone has goin right now under 600 watters.... Heres mine

Blue Mystic Top cola (these are a few days old)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking good Guerilla green Love the avatar lol.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking good Guerilla green Love the avatar lol.


LOL thanks a lot. 


Anybody else have bloom room shots????


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine are on page 1078.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, and I realized something today. I've been calling the three girls on the floor Afghan Kush all this time and they are not Kush at all. They are from DNA and are Pure Afghan. Most likely why they're soo short.


Disregard this, checked my invoice just now to be sure and I'm dead wrong.....They were World of Seeds Landrace Collection Afghan Kush. They're a Kush afterall. I'm all dumbed up on meds to fight an infection right now.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> What up 600? I've been pretty sick for a few days now but still reading people's posts because I'm a retard and can't seem to stay away from RIU. I just haven't been posting that much because I feel like I'm going to die, LOL. The wifey convinced me to go to the Dr today so I'll be calling in a few once they're open.
> 
> I think she's making me go more for her than me because I'm sure I'm keeping her awake since I haven't slept more than a few hours total since Friday.
> 
> ...


Oh yeaa they are looking good. you are about ready for harvest right??? how many 600's are you running?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

There's 2 of the 600s in there and no, not near harvest yet. Got at least 3 more weeks on the Afghan and prob 5 on the Raspberry Cough and the autos should finish in about anouther 4 weeks as well.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 23, 2010)

Your plants look really healthy,nice job.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 23, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Your plants look really healthy,nice job.


hanks i appreciate it. I work hard on it>>>


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Busy night in the 600 as usual...Wally, good luck with the job, loling is normally good imo as well....not sure the Chech impression would have gone down too well...

Hey GG, you want to see bloom rooms, well this is the last pic I took of mine - a couple of weeks back - most things are in the process of being chopped now and I don't have my camera at the minute so these will have to do....




Have a good day folks,

DST


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Busy night in the 600 as usual...Wally, good luck with the job, loling is normally good imo as well....not sure the Chech impression would have gone down too well...
> 
> Hey GG, you want to see bloom rooms, well this is the last pic I took of mine - a couple of weeks back - most things are in the process of being chopped now and I don't have my camera at the minute so these will have to do....
> 
> ...


Thats awsome. ilove how youve got the light right there by the plants. i know they are lovon those lumens!!! how many plants did you grow? make sure to hit us up with budshots and final numbers. thanks great pics!!!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

I dont know how many of you guys are actual 600w users and how many of you guys are just posting in this thread. But I would really like to see a 600w Users group. I went through all 42 pages of groups and not one for 600w users. I think it would be a good thing. Kinda make things more organized and easier for us to identify other growers who are running 600w gardens or using 600w sysytems. I sometimes like reading other threads from growers with different lighting systems but I find myslef scowering RIU for posts and threads with 600w gardens.

So IDK its an idea. I mean there is RIU groups for a reason and i would really like to see a 600w group just for us. You know have a logo or some kind of avatar. I think that would be awsome. I was going to start one but out of respect for all you guys and the person who started this thread i figured id ask and get everyones opinions first. Plus this thread has been here longer than i have been a memeber i believe. 

So if you guys are interested, lets hear what you have to say. Even if your not id still like to know your opinions. Thanks a lot people


GG


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2010)

you aint been paying too much attention kid, check out roger "600
" watters the 600w bulb, he's is our mascot!.

View attachment 1286165 

i think everyone on here uses 600w bulbs, we will gladly help you whenever we can.
600 club rules the world, cheers DST.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

ghb said:


> you aint been paying too much attention kid, check out roger "600
> " watters the 600w bulb, he's is our mascot!.
> 
> View attachment 1286165
> ...


Right right thats what im. Thats the mascot!! This thread is like a club within a thread but im talking about a group.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> haha, he was probably caught slipping one of the judges some cash for a vote, lmao.
> 
> all is good. I always laugh when I see your name, where I come from a Jambo = a Heart of Midlothian Fan, and having Green in the same sentence is just a crease up!!! Nice one....you are not from Edinburgh are you?


 yep! sure am, well close enough! Glad you liked the double meaning lo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

if it aint broke n all that GG. nice blue mystic btw, i loved that when i grew her. 

cracking show peeps 1bmm your garden is going to look badass by xmas! shine on brother.

when you flipping your birds wally???

OB1 im missing something here, your mover moves the light up and down right? are you rotating the girls 180 every now and then too?


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if i
> 
> OB1 im missing something here, your mover moves the light up and down right? are you rotating the girls 180 every now and then too?


Yes, the light mover has been converted to move the bare bulb up and down... and nope, no turning... the plants are all LST'd towards the light and fans blocking buds trimmed - it's kind of like a stadium of buds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

grandstand stylee huh. kool man. I should have figured it out with the wire framing. kool idea man


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Right right thats what im. Thats the mascot!! This thread is like a club within a thread but im talking about a group.


I realize that it's a lot of pages, but before you try to make changes to the 600, read all of it to understand.


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I realize that it's a lot of pages, but before you try to make changes to the 600, read all of it to understand.
> 
> 
> cof


the club is just fine,its like family in here
way better than some group/gang/clan...ect
but thats just me........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

try as i might i can figure out a way to throw a 600 gang sign lmao cant get the second 0


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

I am really pissing myself now...that's just brilliant!!! I use to run with Hibs in the 80's (was never really part of "THE FAMILY" though, haha) I was (still am) a Pars fan for my sins (my family are from Leith but we moved away to Fife). Hibs was actually my very first football game as a lad...on the shoulders of my old Man!

I am guessing you are a Jambo as no self respecting Hibee would have that word in their avatar, lol. Good darts lad!!!!



greenjambo said:


> yep! sure am, well close enough! Glad you liked the double meaning lo


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> try as i might i can figure out a way to throw a 600 gang sign lmao cant get the second 0


lol..now you got me tryin..........lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

i keep making the 6 with one hand then double O'ing the right, i just look like some fool trying to do the lobster joke. you come in 'ere givin it all that.....


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Thats awsome. ilove how youve got the light right there by the plants. i know they are lovon those lumens!!! how many plants did you grow? make sure to hit us up with budshots and final numbers. thanks great pics!!!


Oh I always share my goodies with my friends at the 600.....numbers though is not really my bag and I have only ever weighed my harvest once and that was when I changed to vertical. If you want an idea I would say anything between 20-30 oz....the upper figure being the goal, lol
22oz was my first vertical in a 1.2m squared cupbaord.

RE your group request, this is a free world buddy, you do what you want to do is what I say. This is a thread I started due to the fact that I use to post in the 400w thread and upgraded to 600, it has now turned into a great place to hang, we discuss a lot of things on here from relationships, to home problems, to just sharing stories, and our relationships with each other have also now progressed beyond just this thread....I fear a 600 Watt group would limit my good friends to just talk about what we/they wanted to. When I first started this thread a MOD complained as we were posting things that did not relate to indoor gardening or 600watt lights....well that's just the way it is.

I think most people like to post here due to the vibe, people are not ballshy, (and if they are they generally don't come back too quick as no one plays up to that here either.)

Whatever it is classed as, a Club, a Thread, a Sub threads...doesn't really matter to me or most here. It's just a place to catch up.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i keep making the 6 with one hand then double O'ing the right, i just look like some fool trying to do the lobster joke. you come in 'ere givin it all that.....


Think about it in a different way...like the Romans would
Left hand: Three finger straight up in the air VI = 6
Right hand: make a C shape = 100

There you go. The official 600 gang sign, hahaha


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh I always share my goodies with my friends at the 600.....numbers though is not really my bag and I have only ever weighed my harvest once and that was when I changed to vertical. If you want an idea I would say anything between 20-30 oz....the upper figure being the goal, lol
> 22oz was my first vertical in a 1.2m squared cupbaord.
> 
> RE your group request, this is a free world buddy, you do what you want to do is what I say. This is a thread I started due to the fact that I use to post in the 400w thread and upgraded to 600, it has now turned into a great place to hang, we discuss a lot of things on here from relationships, to home problems, to just sharing stories, and our relationships with each other have also now progressed beyond just this thread....I fear a 600 Watt group would limit my good friends to just talk about what we/they wanted to. When I first started this thread a MOD complained as we were posting things that did not relate to indoor gardening or 600watt lights....well that's just the way it is.
> ...


Seems to be a great vibe here - glad to have found it.

I hope I didn't offend anyone by posting the vertical 400 CMH - it does relate to a 600HPS as that's my other light, and I'm trying to see which produces more trichomes.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i keep making the 6 with one hand then double O'ing the right, i just look like some fool trying to do the lobster joke. you come in 'ere givin it all that.....


roflol.................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

best place to see some cracking buds and have a good laugh/crack with some likeminded peeps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

genuity said:


> roflol.................


hahhahaaha im sure ive seen half of them in a sexbook


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

brilliant......I got to send that to some of my contractors, haha.



genuity said:


> roflol.................


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> Seems to be a great vibe here - glad to have found it.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone by posting the vertical 400 CMH - it does relate to a 600HPS as that's my other light, and I'm trying to see which produces more trichomes.


not offend here,but the more vert grows i see,jus makes me want to try it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

in years gone by they'd draw a 6 in the sand and have their friends draw the double 00 next to it. or a fish or some shit......


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in years gone by they'd draw a 6 in the sand and have their friends draw the double 00 next to it. or a fish or some shit......


I think the fish is for the 700 club...


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

alles goed jongen, mag niet uit...

m'n excuses voor de vroeger grapjes over Het Nederlanders, en excuses voor m'n slecht grammatica!



OB 1 said:


> Seems to be a great vibe here - glad to have found it.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone by posting the vertical 400 CMH - it does relate to a 600HPS as that's my other light, and I'm trying to see which produces more trichomes.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> alles goed jongen, mag niet uit...
> 
> m'n excuses voor de vroeger grapjes over Het Nederlanders, en excuses voor m'n slecht grammatica!


It's hard to tell whether your grammar is good or not... I'm only half Dutch... 

Thanks brother.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> alles goed jongen, mag niet uit...
> 
> m'n excuses voor de vroeger grapjes over Het Nederlanders, en excuses voor m'n slecht grammatica!


i almost thought you went ballistic on us...........lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

i love how they simply dont have the words for some things


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I am as Dutch as the women I feel, and she is half South African, lol. So we know what your sneaky side is, what's the other half, hehe.


OB 1 said:


> It's hard to tell whether your grammar is good or not... I'm only half Dutch...
> 
> Thanks brother.





genuity said:


> i almost thought you went ballistic on us...........lol


hehe, just saying it didn't matter, and apologising for slagging off Dutch people in the past....Scottish and Dutch is almost the same thing, both nations watch those pennies!!!! And it is surprising how much the Scottish dialects take from the Dutch language, or vice versa, in words and pronunciation....


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i love how they simply dont have the words for some things


true, they just throw an English, or French, or latin word in there instead....Dutch was created as a common language for the people of the Lowlands, the first written Dutch I believe was the bible that was translated.

Every year we have grammar competitions and the Belgians always win. The actually do create their own words for modern items unlike the Dutch.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2010)

lil more bending today..


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Whatever it is classed as, a Club, a Thread, a Sub threads...doesn't really matter to me or most here. It's just a place to catch up.
> 
> Peace, DST


enough said....... thats why im sub'd.............shameful but i dont even have a 600 lol i jus like the thread and to learn from peoples posts.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

we don't discriminate here bru.....all are welcome (but I would recommend an upgrade, hehe)


GreenThumb2k10 said:


> enough said....... thats why im sub'd.............shameful but i dont even have a 600 lol i jus like the thread and to learn from peoples posts.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

looks like she is doing her morning exercises


genuity said:


> lil more bending today..


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 24, 2010)

Alright DST. Cheers for the Rep. man! Yeah you wouldnt believe the ammount of peaple that dont get it! How's trick anywat? you a Scot yourself?


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> I am really pissing myself now...that's just brilliant!!! I use to run with Hibs in the 80's (was never really part of "THE FAMILY" though, haha) I was (still am) a Pars fan for my sins (my family are from Leith but we moved away to Fife). Hibs was actually my very first football game as a lad...on the shoulders of my old Man!
> 
> I am guessing you are a Jambo as no self respecting Hibee would have that word in their avatar, lol. Good darts lad!!!!





greenjambo said:


> Alright DST. Cheers for the Rep. man! Yeah you wouldnt believe the ammount of peaple that dont get it! How's trick anywat? you a Scot yourself?


All is good mucker. I guess this thread moves a bit quickly (I have my settings at max post per page just for the 600, haha) see my post above.lol.....and I read you are on call snow blower...does it get any better than that (bet your praying for a Non-white Xmas though)


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)

this thread moves sofa king fast, omg, but its the best thread there is. i really hope someday when this planet wakes up and pot is free from the shackles of tyranny we can all meet up somewhere and have a real club get together. throw our gang signs and passcodes and whatnot. maybe get high, idk  but yeah!

anyway, i'm planning on flipping "my birds" when they reach two feet tall


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> this thread moves sofa king fast, omg, but its the best thread there is. i really hope someday when this planet wakes up and pot is free from the shackles of tyranny we can all meet up somewhere and have a real club get together. throw our gang signs and passcodes and whatnot. maybe get high, idk  but yeah!
> 
> anyway, i'm planning on flipping "my birds" when they reach two feet tall


lol i heard that I cant even find what soil Nutes and things DST suggested for me lol sorry dst but would you mind a repost and anybody else have any comments on What Nutrient/Accessories i should get for my future soil grows????


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> lol i heard that I cant even find what soil Nutes and things DST suggested for me lol sorry dst but would you mind a repost and anybody else have any comments on What Nutrient/Accessories i should get for my future soil grows????


bat guano and molasses, hands down!


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

hehe. gotta be on the ball lad.

I recommended BioNova and Plagron, both good organic nutes. Oh, and BAC Schimmels as well (fungus basically - mycorrhizae) or something along those lines.


Hotsause said:


> lol i heard that I cant even find what soil Nutes and things DST suggested for me lol sorry dst but would you mind a repost and anybody else have any comments on What Nutrient/Accessories i should get for my future soil grows????


Well Wally, if everyone could get their flights sorted I am sure we could have a 600 "getogether" in the Dam. No one will even say boo to you lighting up a joint (providing you are in the right place!!) In fact, I invite you all to Amsterdam!!!

If there was a lot of interest I am sure there could be a good deal arranged with an airline.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe. gotta be on the ball lad.
> 
> I recommended BioNova and Plagron, both good organic nutes. Oh, and BAC Schimmels as well (fungus basically - mycorrhizae) or something along those lines.
> 
> ...


im 18 so an overseas flight is outta my budget right now. in the future though, my girl and i are *most deff* backpacking europe. i would love to meet you and exchange pleasantries


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm there, did you get to any of the htcc events?


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 24, 2010)

Alright DST, just to let you know I've done an up-date wi some new Pic's of the Purp. Chiesel. Check them out man!


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> All is good mucker. I guess this thread moves a bit quickly (I have my settings at max post per page just for the 600, haha) see my post above.lol.....and I read you are on call snow blower...does it get any better than that (bet your praying for a Non-white Xmas though)


 Yeah cheers DST. Iused to know a guy from fife who was using his sisters flat. This was years ago. Good to have another fellow Scot. Fighting the cause


----------



## sweetsmell (Nov 24, 2010)

genuity said:


> things are starting to smell real good in the graden,so its time to kick in the mist



How well do those work?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 24, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe. gotta be on the ball lad.
> 
> I recommended BioNova and Plagron, both good organic nutes. Oh, and BAC Schimmels as well (fungus basically - mycorrhizae) or something along those lines.
> 
> ...


I'm always up for an extra Dam trip, i will be arranging my annual trip for July/August next year straight after xmas but if i can squeeze an extra 1 in like last year happy dayz


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)

so who here tokes up with your girls?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> so who here tokes up with your girls?


i did and do for the moment


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2010)

sweetsmell said:


> How well do those work?


well for me great,its only on when vents are on,no smell at all.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> im 18 so an overseas flight is outta my budget right now. in the future though, my girl and i are *most deff* backpacking europe. i would love to meet you and exchange pleasantries


Get saving them pennies young man!!! I have had a couple of RIU'er in the Dam and believe that I am a reasonable tour guide for the area, lol.



ghb said:


> i'm there, did you get to any of the htcc events?


Just a smoke up at my local coffeeshop the Grey Area - pics from my phone cam uploaded shortly. But nah, no events for me yet. Perhaps I'll go out and check some tunes on Thursday, not sure yet.



greenjambo said:


> Yeah cheers DST. Iused to know a guy from fife who was using his sisters flat. This was years ago. Good to have another fellow Scot. Fighting the cause


Oh I am sure, Fife was well on the green even in the late 80's. We had an aweseom NL cut going round our way for alomst 20 years...NLa, I wonder if the bird who strted it is still around growing...



3eyes said:


> I'm always up for an extra Dam trip, i will be arranging my annual trip for July/August next year straight after xmas but if i can squeeze an extra 1 in like last year happy dayz


Always good to squeeze an extra jolly in 3Eyes!!!



wally nutter said:


> so who here tokes up with your girls?


I can't even bring weed within 10 feet of my wife and she's....oi, DST, that stuff shtinksh....but natcho, she doesn't call me DST, haha.



mcpurple said:


> i did and do for the moment


Hey McP, everything good with you bru?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

DST, looking at your pics of your grow space, I see the filter is sitting on the floor surrounded by your girls. I seem to remember you saying it reeks in your room at the moment. I'm wondering if your filter is working to its capacity. The reason I say that, I have my sensor from my wireless thermometer hanging at canopy level. My lights are out right now but I have a dehumidifier running 24/0 in my room. It's seventy five degrees in there with relative humidity of sixty five percent and that is with my dehumidifier running and set at forty five percent. I'm wondering if you filter is too wet to do much good sitting there surrounded with plants that are constantly giving off moisture?

Wally, very nice, they look really happy.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks heads up!

dst, i meant plant girls


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

I decided to transplant my babies before I went away for the holiday. They were in half gallon grow bags so I cut the bottom third of the bag off and dropped it into a two gallon smart pot for a bit more room for their last couple of weeks of vegging to give them more room to grow. I used some liquid karma and a couple of drops of superthrive and some mycorrhizae to water them into their new homes. The root system looks great, nicely developed and very white. I just checked on them and took a couple of pics. No transplant shock at all. The leaves are all sticking straight out trying to soak up the light, I'm pleased.

Casey Jones and Headband.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Forever the observant one HeadsUp. I think you are 100% right which is why I am going to see about changing my set up slightly next run.

So light tower will be connected to ducting that will bring in cold air from outside. What I have yet to decide is where I am going to hang the carbon filter from the roof. I will then attach that to the top of the tower with ducting and then have the inline draw from there and out - we shall see. I previously had it set up like this and becuase the air that was being pulled out wasn't actually in the flower room the air didn't smell. No matter what, something is going ot change.




Heads Up said:


> DST, looking at your pics of your grow space, I see the filter is sitting on the floor surrounded by your girls. I seem to remember you saying it reeks in your room at the moment. I'm wondering if your filter is working to its capacity. The reason I say that, I have my sensor from my wireless thermometer hanging at canopy level. My lights are out right now but I have a dehumidifier running 24/0 in my room. It's seventy five degrees in there with relative humidity of sixty five percent and that is with my dehumidifier running and set at forty five percent. I'm wondering if you filter is too wet to do much good sitting there surrounded with plants that are constantly giving off moisture?
> 
> Wally, very nice, they look really happy.





wally nutter said:


> thanks heads up!
> 
> dst, i meant plant girls


Yes then, lol.

Pics from my camera....

This was at the Gorillaz concert....that is actually how the stage looked to me I was so shtoned from my cookie, haha.


The Grey Area's Casey Jones train whistle for their HTCC entry, I thought it was very clever!!



My very own Casey Jones finishing off in the bag...about to try my first tester of the day of it as well....




Soz about pic quality...camera phone. Hopefully have the camera back at the weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice lookin buds DST.

I don't think anybody can ever argue that this thread moves fast. I figured I'd sit down for a minute to catch up before showering and going to pick up some soil so I can transplant my mothers and mothers-to-be into 3gal pots and here I am a little over 30 minutes later, finally at the end. Lot's of good stuff going on with everyone in here and some nice bud porn.

Glad I stopped in, got me loling over the gang signs and what not.

Only update I have from my garden is that I installed some eye hooks in a few spots and tied back the Haze auto and the Raspberry Cough last night and I topped one of the Headband seedlings using 'uncle ben's' method for 4 tops. Never done it that way before but I figured since I've got so many plants and clones going now, I can afford to mess one plant up. Hopefully I didn't mess up but, it won't be the end of the world if I did.
I topped a couple of the Afghan clones too as they're all showing new growth now and a couple of them were shooting up all of a sudden.

I'm still not convinced the plants on the shelves aren't too far from the lights. It just seems really far. The room is 5' in diameter so it's 30" from the center of the bulb to the wall and the plants are in 1 gal pots sitting on 8" shelves. This makes the stem of the plant about 26" from the center of the bulb. I know the plants should start leaning towards the lights just like the Raspberry did but they haven't started doing that yet.

I considered putting in 10" or 12" shelves but that will make it even harder to get around in there than it already is. What do you guys think? Am I going to end up with air buds from the plants on the shelves due to them being that far away? That's my biggest concern.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone use botanicare's pure blend pro line of nutrients? I seem to recall reading in one of my bibles that botanicare is supposed to be really good for a sativa grow. Anyway I bought a sample pack last year that included pure blend pro grow and bloom and liquid karma. I started giving casey jones and headband some grow a few days ago. What I did not realize is that the pure blend pro line is organic, no mineral salts to harm your girls.

Anyone?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

View attachment 1286576

This is a chart that sombody posted, nt sure if it was this thread oe another but I liked it so I saved it. I know what's on paper can be very diferent from real experience but I don't have any yet with the 600 so all I can go by is what this says and what you guys that have a few grows under their belts with a 600 say.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

Dez, supposedly from the charts I've seen for lighting with a six hundred, there is no loss of lumens up to a foot away. I forget the percentage of the drop from two feet away but it's less than half the lumens, if I remember correctly you lose about a third of the lighting. All I know is wherever I put my cheapo light sensor, everything pegs out at over two thousand lumens and if I also remember correctly about that, two thousand is the number recommended that your plants receive...minimum.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

As you can see from that chart, your plants are receiving plenty of light.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a cheapo light meter too only mine doesn't say if it's measuring lumens, lux or foot candles. Before I ever had any plants in the room I held it at the height that would be top of pot for both levels of shelves and around the floor and it was measuring anywhere from 7-10 out of 10. I had done the same thing when the light was still over the table and it was pegged out at 10 everywhere except in the far corners where it was a 7. This was with the light about 24" from the table.
The place I'm about to go get my soil from sells the same meter so I'll read the package to see what exactly it's measuring, if it even says.

Thanks for the response HU.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is a description of the botanicare nutrients...

PURE BLEND Pro is a hydro-organic vegetative and fruit and flower formula which is a specialty custom blend of organic and natural sources of the essential major, secondary, and trace minerals in 100% soluble form from the land and sea. PURE BLEND Pro produces vigorous lush green vegetation and superior fruits, flowers, and vegetables. When compared to conventional chemical fertilizers, PURE BLEND Pro will provide increased nutritional values and is a healthy, environmentally friendly alternative.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 24, 2010)

got a few things from the hydro store yesturday!  90W UFO for the vegg room, i guess they have the same out put as a 400w HPS/MH so im puttin that to the test!.. also a few more advanced nutes..big bud,rhino skin,and final phase...and a few bags of FF light warrior!..once m y bubbas r done (2 weeks maybe 3 weeks) i'll start flowering my sharks breath under the 600!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> got a few things from the hydro store yesturday!  90W UFO for the vegg room, i guess they have the same out put as a 400w HPS/MH so im puttin that to the test!.. also a few more advanced nutes..big bud,rhino skin,and final phase...and a few bags of FF light warrior!..once m y bubbas r done (2 weeks maybe 3 weeks) i'll start flowering my sharks breath under the 600!


I was seriously considering one of those UFO lights a couple months ago based on the same claims that you mentioned seeing as how I was using a 400HPS at the time. I figured if it was equal to what I was using and draws 1/4 the electricity, how could I go wrong? I started a thread asking opinions of them and the claims are BS is what I learned from it. I did hear that they work pretty good for veg and as secondary lighting in flower. I thik the main thing with them is the coverage area and not the intensity of light. They're prety intense on their own but are small and don't spread the light very far.

I even almost bought 2 of them instead of my 600 and in hindsight, might have a better way to go for me since I would've been going down in power usage instead of up. HTG Supply had them on a pretty good sale at the time so I could've got both of them for just a little more than what the 600 cost me. Me being the dummy I am, ended up getting two 600s instead, LOL.

Who knows, I may still end up going LED at some point and downsizing my grow. It won't be anytime soon though, haha. Lovin' the way my room loks right now too much. I just need to get more work so I can afford the elec bill from all these lights .


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

Dude at the local hydro shop did a test grow with soem LED lights and said that if you had a 2'X2' flowering space, that UFO would dominate in there due to the intensity combined with the low temps. He said it wouldn't cover much more than that effectively enough to flower MJ plants though. He had two others that were much bigger too and ended up selling them in the store as 'final sale', saying they were excellent as secondary lighting or for veg. They were both over 500watts each though. For less than the hugely discounted price of just one of them since they had a grow on them I was able to buy two 600s with cooltubes.

I know I'm using twice the watts and all but I'm also covering a much larger space than those would've covered. I think it would be interesting to see a vertical LED grow though...


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Wally, thanks for showing us Wendy, is she a clone of or seed? (can't see any cotyledon leaves)

Dez, I think you'll be ok, you will appreciate the extra space I think. Those girls are all going to start moving for that light, I guarantee you of that.

Peace, DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 24, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I was seriously considering one of those UFO lights a couple months ago based on the same claims that you mentioned seeing as how I was using a 400HPS at the time. I figured if it was equal to what I was using and draws 1/4 the electricity, how could I go wrong? I started a thread asking opinions of them and the claims are BS is what I learned from it. I did hear that they work pretty good for veg and as secondary lighting in flower. I thik the main thing with them is the coverage area and not the intensity of light. They're prety intense on their own but are small and don't spread the light very far.
> 
> I even almost bought 2 of them instead of my 600 and in hindsight, might have a better way to go for me since I would've been going down in power usage instead of up. HTG Supply had them on a pretty good sale at the time so I could've got both of them for just a little more than what the 600 cost me. Me being the dummy I am, ended up getting two 600s instead, LOL.
> 
> Who knows, I may still end up going LED at some point and downsizing my grow. It won't be anytime soon though, haha. Lovin' the way my room loks right now too much. I just need to get more work so I can afford the elec bill from all these lights .


ur not a dummy,im glad u got the 600w hid instead!..ive heard good,and bad anout LED's...a buddy of mine had 1 90w ufo ina 4x4 hydro hut veggin 16 plants and they were all healthy as fuck!..that sold me rite there..he aslo told me they suck for flowering..atleast with just 1 it does...but as for vegg i guess they work amazing...i do plan on trying to flower 1 or 2 small plants with it in the summer when i take my 600 down.. HTG supply is where i got my stuff  it was 150$ for the ufo..i got a black one with the 3 fans ontop


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 24, 2010)

wendy is an interesting thing.

random bagseed sprouted in a windowsill left for what ever to happen to it to happen. i just watched it for about a week. it was born with mutated leaves but now shes(fingers crossed) a cutie.

shes been under the 600 now for about 2-3 weeks in the wendys cup pot where she'll stay. i plan on LSTng her. i wanna have something like a big (relatively speaking) ganja afro lookin plant.

shes young and small but takes same strength nutes as the big girls. i give wendy whaaatever theyre having. and no burn.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

I think seedlings can be right tough little buggers sometimes....especially re light, and also nutes. Keep us posted lad as I am sure you will.



wally nutter said:


> wendy is an interesting thing.
> 
> random bagseed sprouted in a windowsill left for what ever to happen to it to happen. i just watched it for about a week. it was born with mutated leaves but now shes(fingers crossed) a cutie.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Does anyone use botanicare's pure blend pro line of nutrients? I seem to recall reading in one of my bibles that botanicare is supposed to be really good for a sativa grow. Anyway I bought a sample pack last year that included pure blend pro grow and bloom and liquid karma. I started giving casey jones and headband some grow a few days ago. What I did not realize is that the pure blend pro line is organic, no mineral salts to harm your girls.
> 
> Anyone?


ive got a buddy that now uses the pure blend pro grow, bloom, and liquid karma along with the fox farm solubles for bud boost. from what ive seen its great stuff and the liquid karma seems to produce real healthy growth and thicker stems. ive been wanting to get one of those 3 packs and do it on a few of my plants as well. my buddy doesnt carefully measure his nutes and leaves them around for a few days mixd in water so it seems to be pretty forgiving and not to hard to work with. hydro store guy said they definetely compete with advanced line of basics but they need a bloom booster.

good looking pics every one! this thread blows up! 

i second DSTs 600 sign. the 3 C is simple but masterful!

i grew with LEDs in flower for a while but they sucked so it wasnt worth it. now ive got them for veg and they work great. my grow journal is titled- A change from LED to HPS...


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

I start giving my little ones some nutes after the third set of leaves are established. A very light dose but I do give them some, so far no problems at all. I would give them one teaspoon of fish emulsion in a gallon of water but from here on out I'm trying these botanicare nutes I've had sitting around. Thanks lg, that's good to know. I try not to let anything sit around for more than a day. I mixed two gallons last night and tonight I will finish the quarter gallon that's left and the rest will be water with cal-mag.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't take credit for this recipe but, if you like apples or apple pie, you'll love this stuff.

My in-laws call it Apple Brown Betty but I'm not sure why. Anyway, I'll be making some with cannabutter this weekend as long as I really have kicked the infection that's been kicking my arse. Actually have cannabutter brewing in the crockpot as I type in anticipation of making this stuff.

Hopefully the attachment will open big enough to be able to read it.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

A little early bud porn. Blueberry Kush




Blue Mystic


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 24, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I can't take credit for this recipe but, if you like apples or apple pie, you'll love this stuff.
> 
> My in-laws call it Apple Brown Betty but I'm not sure why. Anyway, I'll be making some with cannabutter this weekend as long as I really have kicked the infection that's been kicking my arse. Actually have cannabutter brewing in the crockpot as I type in anticipation of making this stuff.
> 
> Hopefully the attachment will open big enough to be able to read it.



You're the shit Dez...you came through again!!!!can't wait to try 'em!!!!!!Thanks for getting that over to me!!!!!Hope you get better soon!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 24, 2010)

So last week,I think it was HU, someone brought up getting a new bong..all that talk about glass...then seeing GnomeGrown's TORO in action...I felt like a little kid and just had to have a new piece!!!!! So without dropping a mortgage payment(which is easy these days) on a new water piece I picked up a pretty slick glass on glass 22" A.D.S(Amsterdam Design Studio) single dome perc.....picked up a faceted bowl to go along with it!!!Sick!!!Yeah....Bubbles





And to show off a little piece of history I own....
Ahhhh....Tommy Chong....What can't be said about that guy???He is amazing!!!
The guy used to have his own glass company...."Chong Glass".....about a year after Operation Pipe Dreams was over I stumbled my way into a little head shop in South Florida looking to pick up a bong...I just knew I wanted a bong and I wasn't going home until I had one...After looking over about two dozen bongs I didn't find one that was what I was looking for...Untill I noticed the gold fumed hue coming off the top of her mouthpiece....she was a little taller than the ones infront of her...can't believe no one ever saw her....I said "can I see that one?...the one in the back"....she moves a couple out of the way to get to her...looks her over for a second and says"no shit!!"..."What?" I said......"It's a ChongBong!!!we sold our last one about a year ago(so they thought)...shortly after they were shut down!!"........My response was...."Name your price!!".....She said "IDK.....$380"......"Sold!!!!" And the rest is history!!! even managed to keep the original bowl(the three dot signature)

To a glass collector....Its priceless!!!....To most of you....It's just an expensive hunk of glass... Hope you guys appreciate this!!!!She's my baby girl....usually only brought out on 420...or really special occasions!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

That is a fine piece, I'd be proud to own that and would show it off whenever I got a chance to...

Your new bubbler is dope lookin too, good taste my friend.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

That was indeed me endls, funny thing, I never did order the bong...damn stoners. It takes me forever to order anything. I'm not cheap, I'm frugal, I look around and check out different prices which in turn usually gets me off the subject I started on, hence, no new bong. I did however end up ordering up some supplies for the hobby. I'm going to give the botanicare pro line a shot for a while so I ordered some grow and bloom, cal-mag, liquid karma, some cloning gel and a nifty little sprayer.

http://www.amazon.com/Solo-One-Hand-Pressure-Telescoping-420/dp/B000AQNQ4Q/ref=pd_bxgy_ol_img_b


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

GG, is that one blueberry??? Whatever it is you got going there, it's a beautiful specimen.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

After I harvest the Afghan girls I plan on stocking up on some new nutes myself. Been reading what I can about different stuff out there and I asked the owner of the hydro shop by me what sells the most and what he uses and recommends. Stuff like that.

Of course, what sells the most from his shop is hydro specific stuff and I can't commit to that just yet. Not sure I ever will at this point.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^Hell yeah man...That Botanicare lineup looks good....All Natural....like nature intended.....lol....anyway...you gotta get a glass bong...It's amazing the new technology just with the simple things like smoking accessories... If you do get a new glass bong I strongly recommend atleast going to a headshop and looking at all the new gadgets in person even if you do order it online....and I highly promote the glass on glass bowls....hope I got you motivated again to go get one....now get off your ass...LOL.....Later bro!!!!^^^^^^^


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 24, 2010)

I have used GH products for years now and have had 3 harvest using the GH Flora 3 part series as my base nute....then I add in the Liquid Koolbloom...Floralicous Plus...FloraBlend(It's vegan HU)....I love it and really don't see the need to venture off into something else if what I have is working great....I would like to minimize all the different bottles....I wish GH would do something like Advanced did and put all their different boosters and supplements into the base fert......anyway....what were you using previously(currently) HU


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> GG, is that one blueberry??? Whatever it is you got going there, it's a beautiful specimen.


Thanks homie much appreciated its Blueberry kush


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm with you dez. I think there is a relationship with soil and plants that just can't be replicated in hydro. That is not to knock it all, I plan on one day growing at least one plant in some sort of hydro/aero/whatever method but for now, I'm a soil guy, I like the dirt. I also have this nagging picture of springing a leak and it going until there is no more to go, my plants are dead and my house is in bad shape. I'll stick to the dirt. I read a bunch when it comes to this hobby of ours. As whoever stated, we're all looking for the holy grail, or at least parts of it. I'm trying the botanicare stuff because it contains no chemical salts to build up and start screwing with the plants. I was looking at a thread on here that said something like; do your plants look like this? It was a pic of a flowering plant with some crispy leaf tips, we all know the look. He then asked what it was, and then proceeded to describe it as a salt buildup. I could see where there would be plenty of guesses, wrong guesses and I would fall into that category. So I decided to try to get away from using chemical ferts, didn't want to go with guano, although it looks appealing. I ended up after reading an article about growing 'vegan' style, plant derived nutrients basically, going with the botanicare because it is a one part complete nute with secondary nutes and trace elements without any salts to cause a buildup and lockout.

I also bought some neem oil. I've never used it. For those who do, care to share some info on its uses?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 24, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I can't take credit for this recipe but, if you like apples or apple pie, you'll love this stuff.
> 
> My in-laws call it Apple Brown Betty but I'm not sure why. Anyway, I'll be making some with cannabutter this weekend as long as I really have kicked the infection that's been kicking my arse. Actually have cannabutter brewing in the crockpot as I type in anticipation of making this stuff.
> 
> Hopefully the attachment will open big enough to be able to read it.


i also have some cannabutter in my crock pot rite now!  i think ima gunna make some cookies,and also use it on my bread rolls with my thanks giving feast,maybe a lil bit on my corn too 



EVERYONE HAVE A WONDERFUL THANKS GIVING!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 24, 2010)

HU....You might be interested in a style of organic known as TLO(totally living organic)...the term was coined by a dude named "Rev" he's on a couple other forums and I havn't run into him on RIU yet....but he post a few articles in "Skunk" mag. from time to time....check it out....I would love to grow this way...To be honest...I don't have the balls...I know I would fuck it up....the idea is to feed the plant with a living, thriving organic soil...google it..I thinky you likey!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I have used GH products for years now and have had 3 harvest using the GH Flora 3 part series as my base nute....then I add in the Liquid Koolbloom...Floralicous Plus...FloraBlend(It's vegan HU)....I love it and really don't see the need to venture off into something else if what I have is working great....I would like to minimize all the different bottles....I wish GH would do something like Advanced did and put all their different boosters and supplements into the base fert......anyway....what were you using previously(currently) HU


I was using for vegging, dyna-gro 9-3-6 and for flowering jack's classic blossom booster 10-30-20, those were my main nutes. I also use at different times all sorts of other additives and supplements. There are a few things I use on every grow. Liquid Karma, molasses, mycorrhizae, cal-mag and silica. This grow I started using rhizotonic and loved the results. I will continue to use some sort of root stimulator in the future. I also have and use or not, pk 13/14, gravity, snowstorm, bushmaster and probably a couple of other things from foxfarm tucked in the back of the 'food' cabinet.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Nov 24, 2010)

Can anyone help me with my flood table problems????

Here is the thread. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/387291-flood-table-lower-than-res.html

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2010)

Endls, I think without looking at google, the article I just read in the new high times is probably along the same lines, a living soil. I think it might be easier to accomplish than you are thinking. Mycorrhizae will give your roots the fungus you need. Worm casting are full of bacteria. Add some worm castings to your soil, use some mycorrhizae, a dab or three of molasses to feed the bacteria and off you go. I use the four ounce powder of plant success mycorrhizae, it contains both ecto and endo strains of fungus. It's all one big ongoing experiment. After almost two years it's time for a change in my approach. I'll keep trying new things as long as I'm able.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 24, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> A little early bud porn. Blueberry Kush


That's one healthy, maturing plant. Very nice


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 24, 2010)

getting this butter ready for thanks giving feast!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 25, 2010)

Woooow!!! what strain is that made with?? That shit looks yummy!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2010)

some purps from my last grow


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 25, 2010)

That is freakn beautiful!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2010)

yah dude she was a beautiful plant!..i miss her lol


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 25, 2010)

Morning DST, How' you doin chavie lol. 
Thats some nice Purp. Gnome!


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2010)

nae bad gadgie thanks...

that is some nice looking purpleness indeed Gnome!!!

And EDNLS, I love that bong, the little face is priceless itself!!! Jealous indeed.


greenjambo said:


> Morning DST, How' you doin chavie lol.
> Thats some nice Purp. Gnome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

wow real nice glass! looks thick as hell. and that purps looks the shizzzz there gnomegrown


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 25, 2010)

Gnome, that is gorgeous, a regular work of art.

Happy Thanksgiving all. I'm goin' up the country, I'll be back in a few days.

Peace to all.


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2010)

have a good day all............


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2010)

What was the thanksgiving RIU logo for about a month ago?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> What was the thanksgiving RIU logo for about a month ago?


Canadian Thanksgiving, home of RIU


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> have a good day all............


Thank you! Great idea.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2010)

. had thanksgiving breakfast.. now its time for thanksgiving dinner.. can we say full??????????
gotta give myself da munchies for this one.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^^Hah...I hear that!!!!^^^^


----------



## budolskie (Nov 25, 2010)

heres my first grow with 600hps 22 days into flower after i veg'd for 6 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

lovely lookin gals there budolski!! what we lookin at


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

Ladies are looking good, what strain?


cof


----------



## budolskie (Nov 25, 2010)

i was told they were auto blueberry but had them on 18/6 for 6 weeks and nothing so switched to 12/12 and some people are saying they look sativa by the pics and blueberrys an indica so to be honest i havnt a clue what they are really


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

The leaf structure says sativa, so be prepared for a long bloom session.
What is the aroma like?


cof


----------



## budolskie (Nov 25, 2010)

lovely they smell i switched to 12/12 on 2rd november any idea when around they be done


----------



## ataxia (Nov 25, 2010)

here's my first try under 600. It's TIGHT!!!! a bit more than i can chew. 2x4x5 tent. 3x4 gallon pots .. 1x1 gallon pot.
stains are labeled in the pics ...
Delicious seeds- Fruity Chronic Juice
Nirvana- Bubblelicious
World of Seeds- Strawberry Blue


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 25, 2010)

9+weeks....just watch 'em close


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

Sativas usually take 10 to 16 weeks, depending on the genetic heritage.



cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 25, 2010)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY 600!!!!!

My wife has been cooking up some baked goods this fine morning hehe. 




Canna Carrot Cake anybody. Going to trick a few of my siblings into eating one hehe. They are pretty strong body stone. Should make for some good laughs. 

 1BMM


----------



## HoLE (Nov 25, 2010)

that looks absolutely yummy 1badmasonman


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

hmmmm canna carrot cake you say!! looks tasty man.


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2010)

everyone will be goin back up for a second helping of turkey dinner!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 25, 2010)

zomg

too much to respond to. im gunna just say YEAH 

always good stuff here at the 600.

EVERYONE have a Lovely Holiday or holidaze or both or w/e you do 

and and over last night, my girls developed pre-flowers


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 25, 2010)

budolskie said:


> lovely they smell i switched to 12/12 on 2rd november any idea when around they be done


Looks like your in the same situation as me, i put a random bag seed in she took 3 weeks on 12/12to show any sign of flower looking at her she's 100% sativa she's packing the buds on now but i have no idea when she's gonna be ready all i know is she's gonna be some good gear i hope this cold weather don't delay or stop her from growing and hopefully she won't delay the next run to much


----------



## budolskie (Nov 25, 2010)

3eyes said:


> Looks like your in the same situation as me, i put a random bag seed in she took 3 weeks on 12/12to show any sign of flower looking at her she's 100% sativa she's packing the buds on now but i have no idea when she's gonna be ready all i know is she's gonna be some good gear i hope this cold weather don't delay or stop her from growing and hopefully she won't delay the next run to much


mine showed signs of sex after 6 weeks off 18/6 i had one male out of 10 fem auto blueberry well they were supossed to be but when i switched to 12/12 this is 3 weeks since doing that


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking at your pics she might be a hybrid leaves look sativa buds look indica my lady 100% sativa fingers crossed she may be super siver haze of something similer


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 25, 2010)

1BMM-That cakes looks so damn good...I havent had breakfast yet, and that shit is making me salivate. I would +rep that but I need to spread some more around. Hope your siblings enjoy that as much as I would.

Happy turkey day everyone.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2010)

happy thanks giving everyone!  i pulled my cannabutter out of the friedge this morn, my feast is still cooking so im gunna try some butter on some toast while im waiting before i smoke any pot at all..i wanna see how stoned this butter can get me!  enjoy this lovely day!

what am i thankful for?...club 600 and all the kick ass members in it!.... o yah and maryjane!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving, home of RIU
> 
> 
> cof


RIU is based in Canada cof?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 25, 2010)

i had my thanksgiving dinner with my GF and her fam last night and today we are going to have dinner with my fam.
so i get 2 thanksgiving dinners, and i feel blessed to have thanksgiving this year.
hope every one has a good thanks giving and eats and smokes till theri out


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i had my thanksgiving dinner with my GF and her fam last night and today we are going to have dinner with my fam.
> so i get 2 thanksgiving dinners, and i feel blessed to have thanksgiving this year.
> hope every one has a good thanks giving and eats and smokes till theri out


u fatty!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2010)

ahahahaha im baked off 2 pieces of cannatoast!..this is great!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 25, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> u fatty!


ha, i wish i was fatter then what i am, im only 165 and have been so for about 4 years now and cant gain any weight no matter how much i eat and i can throw down in the kitchen. i eat more then most people that are much bigger then me but yet i stay the same weight, mabye i will gain a few after last night and later today


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2010)

lol...u have a fast metabolism, u shitting it out as fast as u put it in?...lol,u can get suppliments to make u gain weight if u really wanted to put on a few pounds!! not only eating but work out too,muscle weighs more than fat!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 25, 2010)

great stuff as always guys welcom back jester and budolskie showing how it should be done with a 600  them long fan leaves do look very sativa like so u could be in for the long haul, good luck with it bro. what u growing in? soil, coco, hydro?


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2010)

HELP, I CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT ENDLS NEW AVATAR.......lol


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's a 3metre long vapor bag at the Grey Area coffeeshop tinoght....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^thats sick!!!^^^

and god damn thats a dope avatar endls!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's a 3metre long vapor bag at the Grey Area coffeeshop tinoght....


i'm taking it u had a blast then by the way u spelt tonight all jumbled lmao


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2010)

DST said:


> HELP, I CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT ENDLS NEW AVATAR.......lol


Seriously, every time I see the avatar I get tempted to ask for a link. I guess I just did


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

duchieman said:


> RIU is based in Canada cof?


Alberta is the mailing address


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 25, 2010)

I made some cookies this morning with tha cannabutter I made yesterday and brought some with me to Thanksgiving dinner. Shared with the wifey's cousin who didn't know I was into MJ til today. He underestimated my cookies and is now passed out, haha. I'm stuffed and pretty stoned at the mo and the football game is a bit boring. Dallas is getting reamed by the Saints so far so...

Glad to hear others are having a nice turkey day. 

@1BMM- hook me upwith the carrot cake recipe, would ya? Love that stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2010)

DST said:


> HELP, I CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT ENDLS NEW AVATAR.......lol


I know DST. My wife was sitting next to me when I was looking at that and I started to feel that I might get caught looking so I had to change pages. LOL. "Paranoia the Destroyerrrrrrr!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 25, 2010)

Been busy here lately, and a bit lazy. I need to get you guys some harvest pictures. I left my camera at my parents house so I cant take pictures right now. But man does White Russian stink. Like blueberry skunk farts. Well at least mine does, and the Sweet Afgani Delicious is what is drying now that has my house reeking of pure love. A good producer of tight ass nugs that plant. White Russian is just dry as of today and just entered the jars about an hour ago, Im about to do a few tester bongs. Hope everyone had a stoney thanks giving, I sure enjoyed mine, with the help of some killer Chronic from Serious Seeds, and some killer Sensi Star from Paradise Seeds. Thanks to those great breeders for some dank genetics. Got some nice youngins right now, I will be topping a few of them this weekend I think, going for 4 main colas. Take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 25, 2010)

After just cutting up the white russian, make that smell, sour blueberry skunk farts. When I broke it up it had the same smell, but a nice sour funk came out as well, mmm hmmm very nice, back to packing my bong and hitting it, oh yeah Herb Iron all the way if you want to taste your pot the way it should taste, or a glass wand, anything but something that is burning a gas to light your shit, even hemp wick, but an herb iron is your best friend if you ever owned one, at least mine is....


----------



## budolskie (Nov 25, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> great stuff as always guys welcom back jester and budolskie showing how it should be done with a 600  them long fan leaves do look very sativa like so u could be in for the long haul, good luck with it bro. what u growing in? soil, coco, hydro?


soil just sum stuff for 3.99 for 50 liters no name brand heres the link to my pics where i have been taking them just about every week ones of my room b4 they were in feel free to leave opinions https://www.rollitup.org/members/budolskie-266950/albums/my-grow-room-13419/


----------



## beavhunter (Nov 25, 2010)

4 week on flower so far with my 600


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

Morning DST. How Effin cold is it gettin up here! Just got up to my Pineapple Popcorn dry, so making me a fat one!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i'm taking it u had a blast then by the way u spelt tonight all jumbled lmao


Well they done 3 of those and I had a blast from the first two. It was Casey Jones with Grey Crystals (super silver haze kief basically) I find that vaporisers just give me a light head for a few minutes then I am back to normal...I had smoked several joints and bongs by then.



JimmyT said:


> y time I see the avatar I get tempted to ask for a link. I guess I just did





duchieman said:


> I know DST. My wife was sitting next to me when I was looking at that and I started to feel that I might get caught looking so I had to change pages. LOL. "Paranoia the Destroyerrrrrrr!


Aaaagh, back to staring at the avatar, haha. Perhaps the rear of the year can also be our 2nd mascot alongside Roger...he may be getting lonely you know!!!



Outdoorindica said:


> After just cutting up the white russian, make that smell, sour blueberry skunk farts. When I broke it up it had the same smell, but a nice sour funk came out as well, mmm hmmm very nice, back to packing my bong and hitting it, oh yeah Herb Iron all the way if you want to taste your pot the way it should taste, or a glass wand, anything but something that is burning a gas to light your shit, even hemp wick, but an herb iron is your best friend if you ever owned one, at least mine is....


lmao, Sour Blueberry Skunk Farts!!!



beavhunter said:


> 4 week on flower so far with my 600


Welcome beavhunter, looking good bru.



greenjambo said:


> Morning DST. How Effin cold is it gettin up here! Just got up to my Pineapple Popcorn dry, so making me a fat one!


Well it's certainly cold in the Dam so I am sure Gods Country is also feeling it....Hope you enjoyed the Pineapple, quite trpoical for this time of year.

Have a nice Friday guys.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2010)

paedo's get your rocks off here!


View attachment 1289471


my ladies are nearly half way there. i'll post some more when they bulk up a bit more.

2 600's are twice as good as 1 600 it would appear


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

should be a bit larger for the masses...not that we are all paedos, lol


ghb said:


> paedo's get your rocks off here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1289471
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 26, 2010)

Heres a couple pics of one of mine i took out room and took a few day day 24 of flower


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2010)

DST said:


> should be a bit larger for the masses...not that we are all paedos, lol


thanks D, i know you must have explained more than once in the past but could you give me a detailed instruction on how to make em big?. i gave up trying about 20 mins ago.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

sweet...........


budolskie said:


> Heres a couple pics of one of mine i took out room and took a few day day 24 of flower


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

2 ways to do it:

Simplest way first
1/Click drop down menu at the top of the page *COMMUNITY* > Click on *MY ALBUMS* > takes you to a new page > *Create new album* > select *Upload pics *> select *ADD FILES *> click *SELECT FILES *(opens a Windows upload window - go to the file on your PC you want to upload, or multiple file.) select them all at once and then select *UPLOAD FILES.* This will upload all your pics into an album. You can then create albums as you wish.
Once the file is uploaded click on the picture so that you see it large on the screen. Then *RIGHT CLICK *mouse and select *COPY (or Ctrl + C)*
Then just go to the post you want to put the picture in, right click and select *PASTE*. You image will then be large

2/ If you have uploaded through the *Go advanced* reply option. Once pics are uploaded click on *PREVIEW POST. *You will then see the jpg's you have uploaded. Click on the pic thumb and the full picture will appear. Then right click and select *COPY or Ctrl + C. *Then right click in your post and select *PASTE (or Ctrl + V)*. Once you have done that you then need to press *PREVIEW POST* again after each picture is pasted so can be quite labourious (otherwise the picture just seems to disappear when you post your reply.)


EDIT: A TIP: When you have your album page open, press Ctrl and N at the same time. This will open up another Window with the exact same album/rollitup page. I always have a window open for my album so I can Copy and paste, and a Windo open for the Threads I am looking at....




ghb said:


> thanks D, i know you must have explained more than once in the past but could you give me a detailed instruction on how to make em big?. i gave up trying about 20 mins ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2010)

3 meter vape bag ?!?!?! i mean i like excess but damn... wish i could just pop to the coffeeshop like it was my local


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2010)

yay i did it!, cheers mate.









anyone tried this?


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

I tried dinafem white widow wasnt that impressed with it but i dont know bout critical


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2010)

I tried a dinafem cali hash and was unimpressed to say the least.

My girl is finally getting to harvest, there a branch already drying just for why notsies 

















hehe, can't wait!


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> I tried dinafem white widow wasnt that impressed with it but i dont know bout critical


i bought them for a laugh, me and my mate have a weird joke about spanish weed (long story). i put one in my tent 12/12 from seed, if it smokes well i might fill a tent with them. i also have an og#18 growing 12/12 from seed, i just got 3 new tents and i'm looking for more than just cheeseto put in them.


----------



## ataxia (Nov 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I tried a dinafem cali hash and was unimpressed to say the least.
> 
> My girl is finally getting to harvest, there a branch already drying just for why notsies
> 
> ...


what was the problem with the California Hashplant tip top?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 26, 2010)

budolskie said:


> soil just sum stuff for 3.99 for 50 liters no name brand heres the link to my pics where i have been taking them just about every week ones of my room b4 they were in feel free to leave opinions https://www.rollitup.org/members/budolskie-266950/albums/my-grow-room-13419/


well u sure did pick the right bag, they look great!


same 2 u beavhunter and ghb  great stuff


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 26, 2010)

ataxia said:


> what was the problem with the California Hashplant tip top?


 Yes give us some reasons bro You cant just say you hate a freebie plant and not give reasons lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 26, 2010)

Goodmorning 600

So I have a bit of a problem.....I have too much herb to smoke.....I guess that's not my problem....My problem is I have too much weed to smoke(bout 10 1/2 ozs of BLZ left) so I completely ignore my grow....two weeks ago I soaked 1 Rocklock and 1 Warlock......they both popped and made their way to the jiffy pellets a couple days after the initial soak........Then I go on a 3 day streak without looking at them cause all I do when I get home is sit on the couch and hit the new bong......so......yesterday before we head out to go do our "Turkey Day" thing at the folks house, I decided to run down and check on the seedlings since it's been a couple of days......Dead......The Rocklock is Dead......I guess it might be a good thing since everyone was screaming "hermi" about the Rocklock.....The Warlock is doing great....just lonely....so I soaked another Magus Genetics seed.....The Motivation.......so now it's looking like it will be Magus Genetics Warlock and Motivation this time around....till I neglect them again......Fkn' stoner!!!!!

Edit:.....as for the new avatar.....I was feelin like a horn dog after Don Gin and Ton mentioned something about FDD getting butthurt about their avatar so I put into the google search for images of "Tight Thongs".....this is the result.....the wife hasn't seen it yet, so I'm sure I'll be changing it soon....Fkn women....Don't know how to appreciate the finer things in life!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

More staring........^^^^^


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 26, 2010)

Guess I was wrong....I ventured into the shower and about 5 min. later my girl comes bustin in sayin she is nothing like that and I should know this...thats what I get for not shutting down the computer.......I guess she is right....we find ourlselves checking out hotties together....strange relationship we have!!!
How many members could walk through the mall with their wife and check out girls???And say"Damn...nice tits"....and she says"yeah...real perky"!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

Your wife obviously knows when something is nice to look at....


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 26, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Guess I was wrong....I ventured into the shower and about 5 min. later my girl comes bustin in sayin she is nothing like that and I should know this...thats what I get for not shutting down the computer.......I guess she is right....we find ourlselves checking out hotties together....strange relationship we have!!!
> How many members could walk through the mall with their wife and check out girls???And say"Damn...nice tits"....and she says"yeah...real perky"!!!!!!!


lol me and my wife have the same kind of relationship Except we seem to look at butts I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE lol she does 2 its a beautiful thing


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

Talking of nice things to look at i did a bit of hst on my d og's






This is my stud boy dpp xlivers/blues.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

Big cock^^^^^^


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

well as a mater of fact it could be fatter, think bicycle pump girth.


----------



## HoLE (Nov 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Your wife obviously knows when something is nice to look at....


mine doesn't smoke,,yet encouraged me to grow,,,,,,and loves looking at them,and determining sex


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

my wife doesn't smoke, never will, and she doesn't come near my room, unless I am away and she is watering for me....she's good as gold for letting me do it!!!
OH, and she also looks at blokes and knows I check out women as well. When she was fighting she was training nearly 7 days a week Mauy Thai, so appreciates a fit body either way, male or female ....that'll never happen though 


HoLE said:


> mine doesn't smoke,,yet encouraged me to grow,,,,,,and loves looking at them,and determining sex


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 26, 2010)

tip top- that is some sweet looking smoke there. weel done.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I tried a dinafem cali hash and was unimpressed to say the least.
> 
> My girl is finally getting to harvest, there a branch already drying just for why notsies
> 
> ...


I don't blame you...those are some mouth-watering buds.


cof


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 26, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Guess I was wrong....I ventured into the shower and about 5 min. later my girl comes bustin in sayin she is nothing like that and I should know this...thats what I get for not shutting down the computer.......I guess she is right....we find ourlselves checking out hotties together....strange relationship we have!!!
> How many members could walk through the mall with their wife and check out girls???And say"Damn...nice tits"....and she says"yeah...real perky"!!!!!!!


My Mrs is like that too, it's so much easier when you haven't got to worry about being caught checking other women out lol


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice Tip Top. Looks ripe enough to pick!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 26, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> lol...u have a fast metabolism, u shitting it out as fast as u put it in?...lol,u can get suppliments to make u gain weight if u really wanted to put on a few pounds!! not only eating but work out too,muscle weighs more than fat!


 i hit the toilet about 3 time a day.
i might look up some supplements to help, ive been trying to buy a cheap but good work out bench and bars, and then i am going to start training to fight MMA but only as a amateur. my friends dad is a boxing trainer and a conditioning coach he has been training boxers for like 15 years now and he will train me for free, then after a few months or more of that i will get a membership to another training facility to help me with ground game and chokes, and locks. ive have been getting quite the work out with my new job so far though it is tougher then i thought but i like it



DST said:


> Here's a 3metre long vapor bag at the Grey Area coffeeshop tinoght....


Dam that thing is long, should have a hit for every one in the cafe in that bag.
Did you get to hit it?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 26, 2010)

Mcp sounds like the boss man took a liking to you ayy?  good for you bro.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 26, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Mcp sounds like the boss man took a liking to you ayy?  good for you bro.


so far yes, ive just been doing what he tells me to do as fast and as best as i can. ive seen some great work from them guys i work with though. ive been mainly doing all the heavy shit for them. i set every thing up, take it down, clean it up, cut the stones. unload and load the trucks, move the bricks,remove footings, and make all the mud.
we got a job coming up soon where we are building a brick cinder block wall on a hill side, my boss said im gonna be busy and tired at the end of that day, cuz all i will be doing is bringing the bricks from up top on the road down the hill so they can place them. i am pretty much the person who does everything but the brick laying its self. it is hard so far but im sure i will get used to it and i kinda like it, mabye one day i will be laying the bricks myself.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 26, 2010)

So everyone im done with hydro and i am pissed off......
My 2 Iced Grapefruits are HEAVILY infected with Powdery Mildew same with my Dog and Querkle in my Veg room. My Purple Urkle has no PM on it what so ever and shes the only one soil at the moment. My first run both my Purple God Bud and BFF got Powdery Mildew and they were Hydro but my Durban had no Mildew and she was the only soil. ALL MY SOIL GROWS ARE FINE BUT MY HYDROS ALL GET POWDERY MILDEW.... WHAT COULD I BE DOING WRONG?? I looked at the back of my iced grapefruits that are by the tent wall and all i saw were big patches of powdery mildew everywhere even after i sprayed once last week with Green Cure. *SIGH* Sorry to all my hydro growers but i think im completely done with hydro. Dont know what else to say

PS: Should i take alot of clone from my Iced Grapefruits and chop them down???? I dont know what to do


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 26, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> So everyone im done with hydro and i am pissed off......
> My 2 Iced Grapefruits are HEAVILY infected with Powdery Mildew same with my Dog and Querkle in my Veg room. My Purple Urkle has no PM on it what so ever and shes the only one soil at the moment. My first run both my Purple God Bud and BFF got Powdery Mildew and they were Hydro but my Durban had no Mildew and she was the only soil. ALL MY SOIL GROWS ARE FINE BUT MY HYDROS ALL GET POWDERY MILDEW.... WHAT COULD I BE DOING WRONG?? I looked at the back of my iced grapefruits that are by the tent wall and all i saw were big patches of powdery mildew everywhere even after i sprayed once last week with Green Cure. *SIGH* Sorry to all my hydro growers but i think im completely done with hydro. Dont know what else to say
> 
> PS: Should i take alot of clone from my Iced Grapefruits and chop them down???? I dont know what to do


I saw that a dude on here, raggaerican, used a fish oil mix on some clones he got from a buddy or something that had a PM issue and it got rid of it right away. So far it hasn't come back.

Here's a link to his grow, maybe check it out before chopping your s down:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384562-reggaericans-perpetual-purple-sog.html


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 26, 2010)

I checked on the girls last night and most of the vegging plants were in need of water so I let them wait until this morning. While watering I was checking out the Cat Kush and Headband plants that I was hoping would make good mothers and decided to top them once more so I topped the two new tops and the branches that were from below those since they're right under the tops anyway. Hopefully they'll get even bushier than they are now, which is pretty bushy already.

I'll snap some pics later and post them up since they're looking really good.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 26, 2010)

Because of the low temps here at the moment I've had to turn my extractor off during lights out just to keep the temps up in my room, my toilet is now smelling of some sweet shit for a change, also the winter has truly arrived with 6" of snow this afternoon but at least the weekend has landed.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2010)

Not quite ripe enough, just waiting on the pistils to whither 

Reason i did not like dinafem cali hash was that it was crap, didn't get me high in the slightest, grew like a champ no doubt, but the effects were non-existent. (wasn't even at a time where i had a high tolerance, i mean right now the cheese don't do much to me)

Cheers for the good words guys


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

good man, stick with it!!! And I sure did get a hit from the vape bag.....lol.


mcpurple said:


> so far yes, ive just been doing what he tells me to do as fast and as best as i can. ive seen some great work from them guys i work with though. ive been mainly doing all the heavy shit for them. i set every thing up, take it down, clean it up, cut the stones. unload and load the trucks, move the bricks,remove footings, and make all the mud.
> we got a job coming up soon where we are building a brick cinder block wall on a hill side, my boss said im gonna be busy and tired at the end of that day, cuz all i will be doing is bringing the bricks from up top on the road down the hill so they can place them. i am pretty much the person who does everything but the brick laying its self. it is hard so far but im sure i will get used to it and i kinda like it, mabye one day i will be laying the bricks myself.


I feel you HS, fighting PM at the moment and I am in soil, we are expecting 100% humidity outside here!



Hotsause said:


> So everyone im done with hydro and i am pissed off......
> My 2 Iced Grapefruits are HEAVILY infected with Powdery Mildew same with my Dog and Querkle in my Veg room. My Purple Urkle has no PM on it what so ever and shes the only one soil at the moment. My first run both my Purple God Bud and BFF got Powdery Mildew and they were Hydro but my Durban had no Mildew and she was the only soil. ALL MY SOIL GROWS ARE FINE BUT MY HYDROS ALL GET POWDERY MILDEW.... WHAT COULD I BE DOING WRONG?? I looked at the back of my iced grapefruits that are by the tent wall and all i saw were big patches of powdery mildew everywhere even after i sprayed once last week with Green Cure. *SIGH* Sorry to all my hydro growers but i think im completely done with hydro. Dont know what else to say
> 
> PS: Should i take alot of clone from my Iced Grapefruits and chop them down???? I dont know what to do


EDIT: I think you have used silinal before? Are they not worth saving?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 26, 2010)

3eyes said:


> Because of the low temps here at the moment I've had to turn my extractor off during lights out just to keep the temps up in my room, my toilet is now smelling of some sweet shit for a change, also the winter has truly arrived with 6" of snow this afternoon but at least the weekend has landed.


Hah.....why is your toilet smelling bad??? LOL


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 26, 2010)

As usual guys, nice work from the six hundred. Hope everyone ate way too much yesterday, I did. I'm home early from my weekend in the country. My hostess went and got sick on me and I could tell she wanted me to hit the road so she could collapse in peace, I did. To be honest, one day away from my babies and I was nervous. Anyway I had a nice ride out to the country and her house was of those you walk into and feel 'at home' immediately, very comfortable. So here are a few pics of my trip to the country, reminded me of when I first arrived here over twenty years ago and I wondered where was everyone, it was desolate here to say the least. So this is old florida, the part the developers haven't touched because it's horse country and people have big chunks of land they ain't sellin'.

The other pics are self explanatory. My grape ape, white widows, trainwrecks and dog are finishing up the sixth week of flowering. The og18 and headband x cali-o mothers are almost four weeks into flowering and all the clones have been flowering since tuesday.

The last pic from the farm is where the cow goes when it's finished.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

big up the ass


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 26, 2010)

Actually mr west it's a mule. A huge animal. As you can see, it's way bigger than me. All the gray ones are asses. The donkeys can just get their heads over the fence, this guy towers over the fence.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Actually mr west it's a mule. A huge animal. As you can see, it's way bigger than me. All the gray ones are asses. The donkeys can just get their heads over the fence, this guy towers over the fence.


that thing looks like a real log mover..........powerfull


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like a fun journey Headsup.. Love the country side myself. So peaceful. Nice pics bud.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 26, 2010)

Endls thats one juicy looking camode choker lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 26, 2010)

Hah...that's a new one to me.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 26, 2010)

is 15 degrees ok thru the dark period mines dropped from 17 to 15 with the snow should i turn a fan off thru night see if that helps


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 27, 2010)

I know I asked before, and I wasnt lazy, I looked for my question and a response, but must have either skipped over them or their wasnt a response and I just skipped over my question. But...I need a recipe for making lollipops and other hard candies with cannabutter, I know there is a way to use it with a recipe that involves jello, and I know someone on here has already used that recipe with success. So I was wondering if anyone knew that recipe if they could send it to me in a pm so that I can find it. I have one that I found online, just not sure if its the right one, this is that recipe..
http://www.ehow.com/how_5062986_make-lollipops-jello.html any help would be great, like I said a response in a pm would be great, as I have not been able to get much time to get on here, and it would be much faster and easier for me to just check my pms and not 10 pages of replies, thanks in advance, with or without a reply, take care Club 600. Oh and to add to the small Dinafem seed discussion that was had, I grew a blue widow and a white widow and was disappointed in their potency to say the least, both looked and smelled great, but the potency wasnt there. Wembley from Pyramid seeds comes down tomorrow, cant wait, took a tester a little over a week ago and smoked it, and it was nice, kind of fruity, I think with a good cure, she will taste like fruit loops, I definitely got that kind of flavor in the background, behind the not cured properly put me back in the jar taste uncured cannabis has. After that its either Violator or MK, I have been doing them 1 at a time to cut down on smell. Anyway, like I said before, take care everyone.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pics HeadsUp, love the mule shot!!! Strictly I think your pics are on friends only! Can't see them.

And budolskie, 15 should be okay, if it get's below 5 then worry. Your drop should ideally be no more than around 10 degrees I beleive.

Chopping time today, fingers limbering up.

Have a good un,

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

Hit Dezracer up OD, or if you go back through the thread I am sure he posted it.....with pics??? OR I may still be asleep and dreaming. But hit him up anyway.

Peace,

DST



Outdoorindica said:


> I know I asked before, and I wasnt lazy, I looked for my question and a response, but must have either skipped over them or their wasnt a response and I just skipped over my question. But...I need a recipe for making lollipops and other hard candies with cannabutter, I know there is a way to use it with a recipe that involves jello, and I know someone on here has already used that recipe with success. So I was wondering if anyone knew that recipe if they could send it to me in a pm so that I can find it. I have one that I found online, just not sure if its the right one, this is that recipe..
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5062986_make-lollipops-jello.html any help would be great, like I said a response in a pm would be great, as I have not been able to get much time to get on here, and it would be much faster and easier for me to just check my pms and not 10 pages of replies, thanks in advance, with or without a reply, take care Club 600. Oh and to add to the small Dinafem seed discussion that was had, I grew a blue widow and a white widow and was disappointed in their potency to say the least, both looked and smelled great, but the potency wasnt there.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks DST, did a thread search on Dezracer, and found the link he posted for the recipe. Thanks Dez for previously posting that link for the use of others, will be looking to make some lollipops soon. Think Ill hit up either wal mart or one of the local craft store for some molds.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 27, 2010)

^^^^We got some kick ass molds at Hobby Lobby.....even have molds for a jollyrancher style candy....good luck....post pics when you're finished!!!^^^^


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 27, 2010)

genuity said:


> that thing looks like a real log mover..........powerfull


He is huge. When I got there that mule and a horse were standing in the front pasture, the mule towered over the horse and is probably five or six hundred pounds heavier. Put some antlers on him and he would be a moose.



1badmasonman said:


> Looks like a fun journey Headsup.. Love the country side myself. So peaceful. Nice pics bud.


Masonman, I live in a small town with not a lot around, she lives in the country with nothing around. Talk about peaceful, you hear nothing on her property but nature. She's got some prime time weed growing land. Hell, her house sits a quarter mile off the road and all the land around her is her's. She could walk out the back door and over to one of her fence lines and have a great growing spot, it would get light all day and not a soul around to see it.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 27, 2010)

As I'm sure a lot of us do on here, I'm reading other threads. I came across the plant leaf one again about salt buildup. I just finished reading all the posts, what a shame. I would dare say this was the most intelligent thread about growing I've seen on here. These folks are obviously extremely knowledgeable about growing.

What I did not care for personally and am so happy to say we don't have on here, the combative nature of the responses. It's the classic, what we have here is a failure to communicate problem. The one thing I heartily agreed about, none of them know it all, but all defend their own stance. It is sad to see such knowledge be wasted because of egos and a failure to communicate and actually listen to what the other person is saying. They are so hung up on defending their knowledge, they seem to be unable to disregard what they don't agree with and therefore unable to maybe pick up on a thing or two they didn't know, sad.

I don't know everything and will never claim that I do. Hopefully I won't ever get so hard-headed and set in my ways my mind becomes closed to learning. The problem with that thread, it's a dick swinging, finger pointing, I know more than you contest. They don't have the love we do, what a difference in the feel of this thread and that thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/381540-answer-your-common-problem-weeks.html


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> As I'm sure a lot of us do on here, I'm reading other threads. I came across the plant leaf one again about salt buildup. I just finished reading all the posts, what a shame. I would dare say this was the most intelligent thread about growing I've seen on here. These folks are obviously extremely knowledgeable about growing.
> 
> What I did not care for personally and am so happy to say we don't have on here, the combative nature of the responses. It's the classic, what we have here is a failure to communicate problem. The one thing I heartily agreed about, none of them know it all, but all defend their own stance. It is sad to see such knowledge be wasted because of egos and a failure to communicate and actually listen to what the other person is saying. They are so hung up on defending their knowledge, they seem to be unable to disregard what they don't agree with and therefore unable to maybe pick up on a thing or two they didn't know, sad.
> 
> ...


Amen brother - good post.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 27, 2010)

Whats up everybody  Back to work tonight  lol Yawn anyway Heres my list of Soil Produces i will be getting just wanna double check.
I went with Subcools soil reciepe minus alot Epsom salt and all that i just went with the good organic soils
*BioNova PK 13 + 14 Quart*
*Secret Jardin DarkRoom 60 - 24 x 24 x 55.2 Inches* FOR MY VEGGING PLANTS
*Ocean Forest Organic Potting Soil 12Qt. x 2
* 




* Light Warrior Soil 1 cu ft*







* Fox Farm Soil Nutrient Trio - Quarts *


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2010)

looks good hotsause,im digging the ff


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a couple of ???'s 600..

Who here uses coco coir????? How does it do on retaining moisture...does it dry fairly fast????Do you cut it with perlite or vermiculite????How is it compared to soil growing...is it easy to make the switch???????

Just been doing a little thinking.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey DST, How the fook do you grt the club 600 logo in your Sig.?


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Got a couple of ???'s 600..
> 
> Who here uses coco coir????? How does it do on retaining moisture...does it dry fairly fast????Do you cut it with perlite or vermiculite????How is it compared to soil growing...is it easy to make the switch???????
> 
> Just been doing a little thinking.


I use canna coco and all the nutes from canna too and i love it, its bascly hydro in a pot or potponics. Check this link out mate https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm using a coir/perlite mix that works well, the plants seem to love it. I buy 10 lb blocks of coir which I break up and soak in water and mix with perlite, about 60 to 70 % coir.
"...is biodegradable...holds lots of water while maintaining structure... is durable, rot-resistant, and a good insulator." Jorge Cervantes-_Marijuana Horticulture_-page 225
The change from soil should be no problem.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 27, 2010)

hey yall, just droppin in to say peace and love. my holidays were very very very nice. from shroomin with my girl T-day eve and growing so incredibly close to her, to having dinner with my pops and having friends over just to enjoy each other.

ill tell you something, everything boils down to love. this i know for sure. additionally, love can never cause burn, or lockup, or deficiencies, or anything of that nature. Love is nothing but pure goodness and you can never be too excessive with its application.

if youve been having some ruff times or shits just not goin to well, dont be disdainful. instead, open up your heart and let the light shine! 

love you all brothers and sisters. nothing but positivity from me to you!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Hey DST, How the fook do you grt the club 600 logo in your Sig.?


Just go to his profile and it's in his gallery I think. I know it's there somewhere and think it was the gallery. Anyway you can acquire it there. 
I opened it, saved a copy to my computer and then copy/pasted it into my sig. If I'm wrong, don't shoot me but I'm pretty sure that's how I did it. I wasn't exactly in the clearest state of mind when I did it...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whats up everybody  Back to work tonight  lol Yawn anyway Heres my list of Soil Produces i will be getting just wanna double check.
> I went with Subcools soil reciepe minus alot Epsom salt and all that i just went with the good organic soils
> *BioNova PK 13 + 14 Quart*
> *Secret Jardin DarkRoom 60 - 24 x 24 x 55.2 Inches* FOR MY VEGGING PLANTS
> ...


I use the FFOF soil and FF nutes and have been happy so far with it all. I use the soluble trio too during flower but Im prett sure you aren't because they're not organic. Almost out of Big Bloom so I'll be experimenting with some other nutes soon.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thanks DST, did a thread search on Dezracer, and found the link he posted for the recipe. Thanks Dez for previously posting that link for the use of others, will be looking to make some lollipops soon. Think Ill hit up either wal mart or one of the local craft store for some molds.


No problem.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^^We got some kick ass molds at Hobby Lobby.....even have molds for a jollyrancher style candy....good luck....post pics when you're finished!!!^^^^


Thanks for this, I went looking for molds but I couldn't find any that would work with hard candies. Now I'll just need to see if there's still one of these around my area.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 27, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I use the FFOF soil and FF nutes and have been happy so far with it all. I use the soluble trio too during flower but Im prett sure you aren't because they're not organic. Almost out of Big Bloom so I'll be experimenting with some other nutes soon.


Do i have to go all organic or will i be fine mixing these? I just want to get some good stuff for my Soil grows. You will all see why i am inlove with Soil now lol Its not always about size but Quality and this Purple Urkle LOOKS LIKE QUALITTTYYYYY lol

Heres my Purple Urkle on day 68or 69 not sure





















AND HERE IS THE BIG GREEN GIANT ICED GRAPEFRUITS LOL I SHOULD HAVE LISTENED when people said LST lol stupid me She has grown almost past the light.... This is gonna be interesting


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

Much love to you all in the 600, Wally and HeadsUp you bring a tear to my eye, or is that joint getting a bit to short!!! Nice stuff HS, here's some from my box.
BX2 Cheese - Fred Wests Cheese at 9 1/2 weeks...raunchier than any movie!!





aaaah...


Kaas jongen!!!

blatant past from my journal, ah well, i am going out so in a buzz...
the local chinese was the only place in the small town I grew up in that you could buy chips, and in the inevitable accent, they would ask, Salt and Vinegar....but it actually sounded like Sore Fingers...which is what I got

DOGs and a Thelma headband


above and below - thelma


DOG


I guess the MH was having some effect - mad stigma close up


My beautiful Thelma who I have now got down to 9-10 weeks, instead of 12+


Headband Blackjack cross


Thelma god dam it!!!


DAWG





Well thats nearly half done...



More chopping tomorrow,

Peace,

DST


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice stuff DST +REP if it lets me lol

My Dog is shooting up like crazy but still has some nice fat Indica type leaves. Im thinking when Mrs Purple Urkle is done ill move my Dog into Soil along with my Querkle and off they go into flowering. Im sure my DOG is a Female because she has those long hairs sticking out the side of her stems in veg but i could be wrong

PS: It wouldnt let me......


----------



## Twist1285 (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you turn your cool tube vent fan on BEFORE your light? or does it matter?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't rep you DST but god damn, that's only half done?! Porrrrrn! just love how that dog looks


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 27, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Got a couple of ???'s 600..
> 
> Who here uses coco coir????? How does it do on retaining moisture...does it dry fairly fast????Do you cut it with perlite or vermiculite????How is it compared to soil growing...is it easy to make the switch???????
> 
> Just been doing a little thinking.


Canna coco is all i've ever used in pots, it's easy to use retains moisture well, i've never tried blending it with anything else but i might try to blend something in next time.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2010)

DST


You just raised the mark about what an outstanding garden is (or should be).


cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 27, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Hey DST, How the fook do you grt the club 600 logo in your Sig.?


go to ur sig. and theres a bar to load a photo!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 27, 2010)

Twist, I have a separate timer for the exhaust fan for my lights. It comes on about fifteen minutes before the lights and runs for fifteen minutes after the lights go out.

DST, very nice. One of these days I'm going to have to start a grow with nothing but regular beans and a bunch of different strains. How did you reduce the flowering time of thelma? Twelve weeks, sativa in her?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

man DST your pulling some tidy weight out of your vert cupboard mate, damn impressive shiz.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> He is huge. When I got there that mule and a horse were standing in the front pasture, the mule towered over the horse and is probably five or six hundred pounds heavier. Put some antlers on him and he would be a moose.
> 
> 
> 
> Masonman, I live in a small town with not a lot around, she lives in the country with nothing around. Talk about peaceful, you hear nothing on her property but nature. She's got some prime time weed growing land. Hell, her house sits a quarter mile off the road and all the land around her is her's. She could walk out the back door and over to one of her fence lines and have a great growing spot, it would get light all day and not a soul around to see it.


Haha there you go Headsup. Put your mac daddy hat on and you and the mrs could be doing it all under the big 600 in the sky hehe. Sounds like a pleasant retreat. 



Hotsause said:


> Whats up everybody  Back to work tonight  lol Yawn anyway Heres my list of Soil Produces i will be getting just wanna double check.
> I went with Subcools soil reciepe minus alot Epsom salt and all that i just went with the good organic soils
> *BioNova PK 13 + 14 Quart*
> *Secret Jardin DarkRoom 60 - 24 x 24 x 55.2 Inches* FOR MY VEGGING PLANTS
> ...





Hotsause said:


> Do i have to go all organic or will i be fine mixing these? I just want to get some good stuff for my Soil grows. You will all see why i am inlove with Soil now lol Its not always about size but Quality and this Purple Urkle LOOKS LIKE QUALITTTYYYYY lol
> 
> Heres my Purple Urkle on day 68or 69 not sure
> 
> ...


Looking good HS. Im sure you will like FF. Great stuff, ive used the whole line for a few grows with great results. 



DST said:


> Much love to you all in the 600, Wally and HeadsUp you bring a tear to my eye, or is that joint getting a bit to short!!! Nice stuff HS, here's some from my box.
> BX2 Cheese - Fred Wests Cheese at 9 1/2 weeks...raunchier than any movie!!
> 
> 
> ...


Man DST amazing, outsatanding job  Cant belive the amount of bud your pullen from in there hehe. Thelma is dazzling aswell bru. I know youve been fine tuning her for some time now. Hats off to you D, 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man DST your pulling some tidy weight out of your vert cupboard mate, damn impressive shiz.


True Dat Donnie. 



Well peeps been hard at it on the hydro today. I did alot of head scratching at first but i think im getting the system tuned in. And thats without the help of the piece of shizzzzzzzzznit fkn 200$ hanna meter a bit pissed about that but ohh well. Gotta keep the wheels turning on this rig. 

Getting ready for my first week out snowboarding and cant freaking wait. Got me some fresh ass riding gear today all my work caught up AHHH it's going to be a fun winter.  

 1BMM


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> 
> You just raised the mark about what an outstanding garden is (or should be).
> ...


I 2nd that................


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't wait to grow some full sized plants again. I thought this production line idea sounded good, but it's not for me. I just have too many strains I want to grow and if I keep cloning every two strains I have, it'll take me years to grow all the strains. I'm getting way too itchy to grow some sativas again. I cannot tell ya'll how much I love a good head high. At my age, I don't need a potent ass indica first thing in the morning before I head out to work, I want that very up sativa buzz. Which brings me to casey jones and my headband. I transplanted them tuesday evening and today they are looking just gorgeous in their new homes. The headband is so compact, I can barely see the main stem, the nodes can't be more than a quarter inch apart and the leaves are getting huge. Casey is a few inches taller and the nodes are starting to stretch a bit but still a very compact plant for being sativa dominant, she is also a gorgeous specimen. The cuttings I take from these plants will be rooted in rapid rooters instead of the bubble cloner. I thought the plants I rooted with jiffy pellets were much nicer looking than the ones in the bubbler. I've decided to take four cuttings from each of the plants and then let the mothers flower as almost full sized plants. As I've mentioned before, I want to be finished with all the mothers and cloning by the end of february so I can start the next full blown sativa grow.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 27, 2010)

evening 600er's






2 at the back nearly 6 weeks 12.12 the others only a week or so


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Do i have to go all organic or will i be fine mixing these? I just want to get some good stuff for my Soil grows. You will all see why i am inlove with Soil now lol Its not always about size but Quality and this Purple Urkle LOOKS LIKE QUALITTTYYYYY lol


 
As far as I know, you'll be fine. The FF nutes arent organic, I don't think, just the soil and I've been using the whole line up since I started growing with no problems.

I'd really like to try to use all organic stuff for one grow to see if I can notice any difference in the finished product but still feel like I don't know enough about organic stuff. I've been reading about it a bit here and there but haven't exactly committed to it. The biggest thing I keep hearing is how you buy a kit or something and mix your own soil, then let it sit for a period of time before using it. I don't really have a good place to keep it while waiting and I have no idea how much of each ingredient to add. I also don't have a good place to keep the fert teas once made and I heard they have to sit as well. I'd hate to screw it up right out the shoot.

I know some of you guys grow organic and can/will correct me here and I'd appreciate it if you did. For all I know, I could have my info all messed up and backwards.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2010)

What is that you are using for screens and where'd you get it?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 27, 2010)

ebay - pea and bean netting thanks to oscaroscar only cheep for about 6m x 1m


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good Las!!! how are you liking those airpots?. 

Headsup I know what you mean by being the keeper of clone mothers. They are hard to say goodbye to especially when they look so healthy and full of good cuts. Goodbyes are never easy  the downside of skillz learnt hehe.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again. Bahh nadgers!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 27, 2010)

Well.....got the tent all set up again....tried to fire a 400w Hortilux Super Blue Metal Halide on the 1000w Galaxy select-a-watt ballast set on the 400w setting......no fire.....the only thing it did "fire" was my breaker........no clue why it won't lite up......any one on here got a Galaxy Select-a-watt????


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2010)

been trying to spread some rep around since I can't rep any of you guys.


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Well.....got the tent all set up again....tried to fire a 400w Hortilux Super Blue Metal Halide on the 1000w Galaxy select-a-watt ballast set on the 400w setting......no fire.....the only thing it did "fire" was my breaker........no clue why it won't lite up......any one on here got a Galaxy Select-a-watt????


i dont have the select-a-watt,i jus got the reg 600 watt galaxy it fires my mh right up
is there a mh/hps switch??


----------



## zigzagzak (Nov 27, 2010)

So how far of a distance is best between the tops of the buds and the light. I mean I want dense nugs but no light/heat burn. 

Also can a 600 effectivelly cover a 4x4 tray. And you still get good dense buds on the far out plants?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Much love to you all in the 600, Wally and HeadsUp you bring a tear to my eye, or is that joint getting a bit to short!!! Nice stuff HS, here's some from my box.
> BX2 Cheese - Fred Wests Cheese at 9 1/2 weeks...raunchier than any movie!
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the shot with the coffee pot sittin in the middle of the floor DST. You've done this before.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey 600! I'm stoked to be updating you today. I've been wanting to update a couple of little things but I just wanted to wait until a couple of other things touched down for me first. Yesterday my tent arrived and she's just perfect for what I need right now. No muss, no fuss is what it is. Anyway that, along with the Sannies Jackhammers I've got started, have stepped up my game nicely and I have alot of you guys here to thank for that. Anyway, now that I have a few viable and quality grows going, fingers crossed when it comes to sexing, I thought I'd start a grow thread. I invite anyone to stop by and check it out and say high. It's light right now but I'm working on it. Peace 600! Loving the pics as always. 

Hey Don Gin and Ton, Check out the update of my reveg if you like, she's at day 33 of 12/12.

So here's the Sannies Jackhammers I've got going. I've got grower and strain info links in my journal if anyones interested. They're a cross of Sannies Jack and Amnesia Haze. 12 to 14 week flower. Hey cof, I was really looking forward to posting these for you. Thanks for the pointer to this. One of the first things I'm noticing is the deep green of the leaves, the early purple stem on one of the three and today I got a good whif of a leaf I cut today and was surprised at the peppery, spice smell, along with that rich grass smell of course. It was just yummy. Sometimes it reminded me of Italian sub sauce/dressing. 

View attachment 1292138View attachment 1292129View attachment 1292136View attachment 1292124View attachment 1292137View attachment 1292118View attachment 1292140View attachment 1292134View attachment 1292135View attachment 1292122View attachment 1292116View attachment 1292120View attachment 1292143

Enjoy Boys

 Duchie


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 27, 2010)

No....no switch to switch between the two(HPS/MH)....just the dial for 400,600,1000,1100.....It fired up the 400w Hortilux Super HPS.....but not the Super Blue MH.......So I tried the Super Blue in the 400w Lumatek and it fired right up....so guess the ballast doesn't like the 400w MH.....It says nothing about this on the site and nothing about it in the manual....IDK.....so it's the Lumatek for now in veg....I might see if the hydro shop will let me borrow a 1000w Super Blue just to see if it will fire...I'm sure they will....they are awesome people.....I know what I'm doing tomorrow!!!!! 

Goodnight 600!!!
Endlscycle

Edit:::My 500th post!!!! I love you guys!!!!Think I'm tearin' up!!!


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 27, 2010)

DST, that's absolutely amazing!! Great stuff!!


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Nice stuff DST +REP if it lets me lol
> 
> My Dog is shooting up like crazy but still has some nice fat Indica type leaves. Im thinking when Mrs Purple Urkle is done ill move my Dog into Soil along with my Querkle and off they go into flowering. Im sure my DOG is a Female because she has those long hairs sticking out the side of her stems in veg but i could be wrong
> 
> PS: It wouldnt let me......


Thanks HS!!! Some Rep for you anyway!!!



Twist1285 said:


> Do you turn your cool tube vent fan on BEFORE your light? or does it matter?


Doesn't realy mateer, try the same time.



tip top toker said:


> Can't rep you DST but god damn, that's only half done?! Porrrrrn! just love how that dog looks


Thanks again bru.



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> 
> You just raised the mark about what an outstanding garden is (or should be).
> ...


Blush...

Seriously guys, as I said when I started this thread, I loved my 400w HPS, but dam, the 600 is the SHIT!!!



Heads Up said:


> Twist, I have a separate timer for the exhaust fan for my lights. It comes on about fifteen minutes before the lights and runs for fifteen minutes after the lights go out.
> 
> DST, very nice. One of these days I'm going to have to start a grow with nothing but regular beans and a bunch of different strains. How did you reduce the flowering time of thelma? Twelve weeks, sativa in her?


Well THelma just seemed to never want to finish. Last run I had some of the more OG kush Headband phenos which always finish 8-9 weeks. Well the seeds I got from my last cloned thelma (which I have stoped running due to the 12+ weeks) are this run and well that's the reult. Just over 9 1/2 weeks which I am happy with.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man DST your pulling some tidy weight out of your vert cupboard mate, damn impressive shiz.


It is amazing what you can do in a cupbaord, just aks little Anne Frank...hehe.



1badmasonman said:


> Haha there you go Headsup. Put your mac daddy hat on and you and the mrs could be doing it all under the big 600 in the sky hehe. Sounds like a pleasant retreat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still not get the Hanna sorted bud? Can you not take it back/refund...I mean I would be crying seriously...200 buck1! ffs



genuity said:


> I 2nd that................


Much respect G, thanks.



Heads Up said:


> I can't wait to grow some full sized plants again. I thought this production line idea sounded good, but it's not for me. I just have too many strains I want to grow and if I keep cloning every two strains I have, it'll take me years to grow all the strains. I'm getting way too itchy to grow some sativas again. I cannot tell ya'll how much I love a good head high. At my age, I don't need a potent ass indica first thing in the morning before I head out to work, I want that very up sativa buzz. Which brings me to casey jones and my headband. I transplanted them tuesday evening and today they are looking just gorgeous in their new homes. The headband is so compact, I can barely see the main stem, the nodes can't be more than a quarter inch apart and the leaves are getting huge. Casey is a few inches taller and the nodes are starting to stretch a bit but still a very compact plant for being sativa dominant, she is also a gorgeous specimen. The cuttings I take from these plants will be rooted in rapid rooters instead of the bubble cloner. I thought the plants I rooted with jiffy pellets were much nicer looking than the ones in the bubbler. I've decided to take four cuttings from each of the plants and then let the mothers flower as almost full sized plants. As I've mentioned before, I want to be finished with all the mothers and cloning by the end of february so I can start the next full blown sativa grow.


Well HeadsUp, you know COF's has the truest of all signature statements!!!! Too many...



las fingerez said:


> evening 600er's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Las, you chopping before Xmas?



Dezracer said:


> As far as I know, you'll be fine. The FF nutes arent organic, I don't think, just the soil and I've been using the whole line up since I started growing with no problems.
> 
> I'd really like to try to use all organic stuff for one grow to see if I can notice any difference in the finished product but still feel like I don't know enough about organic stuff. I've been reading about it a bit here and there but haven't exactly committed to it. The biggest thing I keep hearing is how you buy a kit or something and mix your own soil, then let it sit for a period of time before using it. I don't really have a good place to keep it while waiting and I have no idea how much of each ingredient to add. I also don't have a good place to keep the fert teas once made and I heard they have to sit as well. I'd hate to screw it up right out the shoot.
> 
> I know some of you guys grow organic and can/will correct me here and I'd appreciate it if you did. For all I know, I could have my info all messed up and backwards.


It's like everything, once you get going I am sure you would get it dialled quickly.....I am focussing more on microlife now and hoping this takes me to another level. I guess organics is quite heavy on that. I have started my mycorrhizae in my transplanted seedling so the fungus has time in the soil while the roots grow into it....



Dezracer said:


> What is that you are using for screens and where'd you get it?


I used a Tomato screen. Was cheap as and I have enough left to SCROG my whole bloody house still, hehe.



mr west said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again. Bahh nadgers!


I'll get you next time Gadget....mwahahahahahahaha



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Well.....got the tent all set up again....tried to fire a 400w Hortilux Super Blue Metal Halide on the 1000w Galaxy select-a-watt ballast set on the 400w setting......no fire.....the only thing it did "fire" was my breaker........no clue why it won't lite up......any one on here got a Galaxy Select-a-watt????


Thanks for my morning stare ENDLYS, 



zigzagzak said:


> So how far of a distance is best between the tops of the buds and the light. I mean I want dense nugs but no light/heat burn.
> 
> Also can a 600 effectivelly cover a 4x4 tray. And you still get good dense buds on the far out plants?


Depends on your set up and if you are cooling your light. Anything from 50cm - I think...mine are about 2 cm away, hahaha.



duchieman said:


> Gotta love the shot with the coffee pot sittin in the middle of the floor DST. You've done this before.


My tipple is tea, but I leave it too stew in there and then re-heat in the microwave, the tea then has the desired amount of instense caffeine, hehe....

the hairs almost look pink on that one...nice cola Dutchieman



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Edit:::My 500th post!!!! I love you guys!!!!Think I'm tearin' up!!!


There's something else I would like to tear up....

okay, enough about your avatar bud...soz, I just love it is all...



JimmyT said:


> DST, that's absolutely amazing!! Great stuff!!


Why many thanks Jimmy T, much appreaciated, as are all the nice comments gents. Just keeping my end in.

Ok, back to the room to trim some more. Laters, happy Sunday.

DST


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey whats up everybody. I was wondering if i add some beastie bloomz to my earth juice nutrients do you guys think it would be cool the organics and everything? like the beastie bloomz wouldnt kill off the beneficials in the soil would it? thanks guys i just want to pack some weight on my girls..


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks great Las, you chopping before Xmas?
> 
> Ok, back to the room to trim some more. Laters, happy Sunday.
> 
> DST


yeah i've worked it out so i'll be pulling the 9 (hopefully) week k-train down on the 20th so a 5 day dry, no cure though. that should keep me going as i'm probs gonna run the lemon haze to about 12 weeks.

have fun with ur girls


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2010)

from Motarebel

68 days of 12/12 to reach a high yielding, first quality smoke.
She has a rich, lemony taste with a strong, long lasting high/stone combination that just feels good. Easy to grow with a high calyx to leaf ratio, she has earned the right to a permanent place in my garden. Unfortunately, I did not take any clones, but I still have seeds.


The gaps in the cola are from my constant sampling.




cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2010)

Heads Up

Have you ever Google'd the sattilite view of your property? Understand that the resolution is restricted for civilian use and any deputy dog can see better than you.
This is a risk of using God's hps that must be considered.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2010)

Another keeper added to the stable cof!!

Out of curiosity, how often do you think Google satellite is updated?

D


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 28, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> As far as I know, you'll be fine. The FF nutes arent organic, I don't think, just the soil and I've been using the whole line up since I started growing with no problems.
> 
> I'd really like to try to use all organic stuff for one grow to see if I can notice any difference in the finished product but still feel like I don't know enough about organic stuff. I've been reading about it a bit here and there but haven't exactly committed to it. The biggest thing I keep hearing is how you buy a kit or something and mix your own soil, then let it sit for a period of time before using it. I don't really have a good place to keep it while waiting and I have no idea how much of each ingredient to add. I also don't have a good place to keep the fert teas once made and I heard they have to sit as well. I'd hate to screw it up right out the shoot.
> 
> I know some of you guys grow organic and can/will correct me here and I'd appreciate it if you did. For all I know, I could have my info all messed up and backwards.


the big bloom is organic the others are not, and so are the soils.
and you dont have to make teas to do organics you can just add the dry powders to your soils. if you do organic subcools soil would be the best IMO, ive never used it but will one day. ive seen the results of it many times and it seems to work great with adding no nutes



DST said:


> Another keeper added to the stable cof!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how often do you think Google satellite is updated?
> 
> D


i use google earth and it only seems to be updated every year with new pics. if you buy the package you can see new pics of the same area every day and even get a live stream of whats happining. i was looking at area 51 the other day with it and it was pretty cool. you can get on ground level and see the cars and houses


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2010)

DST

I'm not sure about updates, but it appears to be only one or two per year at that level.
There are 3 different levels with Google as well, as other satellite providers with some that offer daily photographs. Resolution with the pay Google level was up to 4800 pixels.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice stuff cof, u made any hash from the lemony one?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you. No hash yet, there wasn't a lot of trim.

How about your tincture?


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you. No hash yet, there wasn't a lot of trim.
> 
> How about your tincture?
> 
> ...


Its been sitting for two weeks and i have been shaking it every day. It looks and smells evil a but I wont trey it till the 21st on the solstice lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 28, 2010)

cof, I wouldn't dare grow any on my property, although it would be very difficult to see it from the air. I have trees surrounding my property and the only way you could really see my back yard from a helicopter is to be right above it looking straight down and even then part of it would be blocked from the trees. My crazy vietnam vet buddy grows it in his back yard, he lives about a half mile away. I convinced him last night, I think, to not start any plants until june first. There is no need for them to be sitting outside from the beginning of april. All that does is give someone more time to see them.


----------



## noface7oh7 (Nov 28, 2010)

how close to the plant should i get my 600 watt cool tube light that isnt very cool lol...and how far at the most should it be??


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> . It looks and smells evil a but I wont trey it till the 21st on the solstice lol.


I agree, and it will probably be the last time we hear from you until the jar runs dry. When you regain
consciousness you must give us a report.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

I plan on me and a few mates trying it out together and ill be on here to tell yall. If its any good ill make th erest of the bottle up lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 28, 2010)

Waiting for the solstice mr west? Is that some kind of pagan ritual? If it is, I might consider becoming pagan.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

No not pagan tho some of my mates are, I do follow the solstices and equinoxs tho breaks the year up nice and neatly. Not a big fan of christmas either lol.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Is beastie bloomz ok the use with earth juice nutrients??


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 28, 2010)

I dont see why not guerrilla, but I have never used either, just I have looked at them both, and thinking about what they both are, using them together shouldnt be an issue. Just go light at first, that beastie bloomz is strong stuff if I remember correctly.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 28, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I dont see why not guerrilla, but I have never used either, just I have looked at them both, and thinking about what they both are, using them together shouldnt be an issue. Just go light at first, that beastie bloomz is strong stuff if I remember correctly.


Yea it is pretty strong from what i know about it. But i was more concerned about maybe the beastie bloomz killing off beneficial microbes and stuff in the living soil. I just want to make sure it wont have any adverse affects. Thanks ODI!!

Anybody else have any imput about using beastie bloomz with earth juice nutes, i appreciate it.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello 600s

I did do a search for this, but couldn't find an answer. I have a 600w cool tube 6 in my tent, which is 5' X 6' X 24" I'm venting it straight through with a 110cfm fan and venting the tent through a carbon filter with another 110cfm fan. The room temp stays about 81 - 85F but the hood seems pretty warm. Should it be? I mean it isn't like catch something on fire hot.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 28, 2010)

Tinture does look evil westy lol. Fermenting like a mofo huh. The whole satellite thing is a bit scary. Big brothers eyeball up our ass again. I didnt know that they had advanced zooming. That is really scary. Thanks for that info cof. That Manalishi looks like a tasty treat  

1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 28, 2010)

Jefferstone said:


> Hello 600s
> 
> I did do a search for this, but couldn't find an answer. I have a 600w cool tube 6 in my tent, which is 5' X 6' X 24" I'm venting it straight through with a 110cfm fan and venting the tent through a carbon filter with another 110cfm fan. The room temp stays about 81 - 85F but the hood seems pretty warm. Should it be? I mean it isn't like catch something on fire hot.


Ohh yeah 600s get hot. I would not worry about a fire from normal use. You may want to look at a larger inline fan with a higher cfm. That will cool things down dramatically. Good luck Jeferstone and welcome to the 600.  1BMM


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks much. I think if the temp in the tent doesn't get too high, I think I should be fine. Does that sound reasonable?

If it seems to get too much hotter I'll take your advice and get a higher CFM fan. Shame thiough, the 8" coolermasters are silent. I mean the ballast fan is louder than both of them.

Hmmm,. maybe I'll just add a third fan in on the other site of the hood....


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 28, 2010)

Jefferstone-if your 8" fan is only pulling 110 cfm, then there is no wonder its silent. Running multiple fans in line doesnt increase the air flow. When the air from the first fan runs into the second it is buffered by the second fan. I dont use a carbon filter, but even for just keeping my cool tubes cooler (4 tubes), I use 1 x 8" 670cfm fan. Will these temps get higher once the season gets hotter? You should keep all the seasons in mind...might save you some cash in the end. I would invest in one large cfm fan, and build a box around it with insulation to damper the sound.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 28, 2010)

Im thinking you must be using the harware store type inline fan if its 8" and only rated at 110 cfm. Def look into a votex type inline fan.Very effective and can be speed controlled if one desires.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 28, 2010)

Evening Seedless. Hows that coliseum doing bro.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 28, 2010)

So here are the pics of 6 1/2 weeks into 12/12. I know there is alot of yellowing. I also know that my plants are good to go at 7 - 7 1/2 weeks (depending on the strain), and that 8 weeks is pushing it. Platinum is the only strain that can go 8 weeks, but it has also dropped off in yeild, so I will be replacing it with J1. Im sure some people would doubt the harvesting times. Here is how I do it, use bush master, go from 24/7 veg to 12/12, grow vertically, and have a co2 controller. If you can, giving the ladies 24 hours of dark before going into 12/12 will also force flower a little faster. The majority of the ladies are Banana OG, then Platinum , and OG, with a few test runs of J1 (doing amazing) and Pinapple Express (waiting to taste). I will be pulling the plants at week 7 or 7 1/2, depending on my schedule. Pic number 2 is OG on the left, and Banana OG on the right. I plan on breeding the two, but I plan on doing alot of stuff.


Here is the other octo at 1 1/2 weeks. J1, Banana OG, OG, Platinum, and Pineapple Express. This was after 3 days of Bush Master at 1 ml/ 1 gallon water, with nutes at 1/3 strength.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 28, 2010)

HA...Evening 1BMM, the coliseums are doing good, as you can see from the nicely timed post above. Took 30 minutes for my stoned ass to lay that one out.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking awesome seedless. Nearing the chop soon from the looks of things ayy?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 28, 2010)

About 3 or 4 weeks to go.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 28, 2010)

Man I'm loving the vertical set ups


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2010)

heres a couple iv just took of mine this morning day 27 of flower


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its been sitting for two weeks and i have been shaking it every day. It looks and smells evil a but I wont trey it till the 21st on the solstice lol.


Gloopy looking....



noface7oh7 said:


> how close to the plant should i get my 600 watt cool tube light that isnt very cool lol...and how far at the most should it be??


Try 3-4 inches closest, and move away if too hot...



strictly seedleSs said:


> So here are the pics of 6 1/2 weeks into 12/12. I know there is alot of yellowing. I also know that my plants are good to go at 7 - 7 1/2 weeks (depending on the strain), and that 8 weeks is pushing it. Platinum is the only strain that can go 8 weeks, but it has also dropped off in yeild, so I will be replacing it with J1. Im sure some people would doubt the harvesting times. Here is how I do it, use bush master, go from 24/7 veg to 12/12, grow vertically, and have a co2 controller. If you can, giving the ladies 24 hours of dark before going into 12/12 will also force flower a little faster. The majority of the ladies are Banana OG, then Platinum , and OG, with a few test runs of J1 (doing amazing) and Pinapple Express (waiting to taste). I will be pulling the plants at week 7 or 7 1/2, depending on my schedule. Pic number 2 is OG on the left, and Banana OG on the right. I plan on breeding the two, but I plan on doing alot of stuff.
> View attachment 1294108View attachment 1294107View attachment 1294105
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





wormdrive66 said:


> About 3 or 4 weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 1294232View attachment 1294233View attachment 1294234View attachment 1294235View attachment 1294236View attachment 1294237


I wanna do a stage dive into that.....yeeeee haaaaw...



budolskie said:


> heres a couple iv just took of mine this morning day 27 of flower


Looks great budolskie...very cosy!

Hey folks, hope all is well. 1 bit of bad news to report, my one OG kush had bloody spider mites!!!! can't fekkin believe it but I spotted them after I hung the bud. My room that I grow in is quite dull as far as lights are concerned, and it was only when I was checking my pics that I saw it..think I am going blind. Anyway, I put all the buds in the freezer for the day with what spider mites were left on it...by the looks of it they have all but packed up and left....relocated to my FEKKIN VEG tent!!! Oh the joys of indoor gardening. The OG buds are back drying and look pretty crap to be honest...the mites obviously had there way. Once it's dry I may just make hash with it.

Anyway, more cleaning and crap to do in a big way. As wlel as ridding my veg girls of mites!

Take it easy peeps,

DST


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2010)

heres a couple i have just took after tieing them up and with the light out


----------



## euro (Nov 29, 2010)

wow them things are huge lol makes me not wanna post my pix lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 29, 2010)

Wormdrive and budolskie, very healthy and happy looking girls, good job guys.

Well I'm home sick again. I just got rid of this blasted thing a month ago and it's back again. This time I'm going to the doctor instead of just suffering all week like I did last time. Week six ended for my grape ape, white widows, trainwrecks and dog. Today ends week four of flowering for my two mothers and tomorrow ends week one of flowering for the clones from the mothers. I now have twenty three plants under my two lights and it's rather crowded. Casey Jones and headband will be five weeks old wednesday. This upcoming weekend I'm taking four cuttings from each mother. They should be good and rooted by the time the first batch of girls is finished. When they finish, the mothers will take their place and the clones will veg in the tent for a week or two before going into the flower room. I want to get these cuttings into flower by the end of december so I can finish around the end of february to start my full blown sativa grow.


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2010)

your last sativa grow was epic to say the least, i look forward to it. you gonna do more arjans #1?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 29, 2010)

No, no more arjan's haze. Sadly I only had one bean. This next grow is going to be one each of...hawaiian snow, neville's haze, acapulco gold, shackzilla, killing fields and laughing buddha. I might substitute either the killing fields or shackzilla for a chocolate berry. I want some of that old time chocolate thai taste. The laughing buddha is a cross of thai and jamaican and the chocolate berry is also thai and a cocoa kush cross. I'll settle on the last two when the time comes.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

euro said:


> wow them things are huge lol makes me not wanna post my pix lol


So what you got going there euro?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^Yeah man, crazy looking plant. There's tons of budsites all over the place, looks like you'll have a nice yield from thatone.^^^


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 29, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> No, no more arjan's haze. Sadly I only had one bean. This next grow is going to be one each of...hawaiian snow, neville's haze, acapulco gold, shackzilla, killing fields and laughing buddha. I might substitute either the killing fields or shackzilla for a chocolate berry. I want some of that old time chocolate thai taste. The laughing buddha is a cross of thai and jamaican and the chocolate berry is also thai and a cocoa kush cross. I'll settle on the last two when the time comes.


cant wait, will you make a thread for this Sativa Sesh


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2010)

Still plodding along with fresh white hairs and clear trichs, think it could be getting a little nipppy at night. Just germing an AK48 seed in rockwool to go alongside 2 cheese. $th time lucky, maybe a seed will surive this time


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I wanna do a stage dive into that.....yeeeee haaaaw...


No Moshing or Stage Diving Allowed!!!


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 29, 2010)

DST-sorry to hear about the mites man. I have been very lucky as far as that goes over here. Any idea were they are coming from? For my clones that are in the veg room, I am thinking of putting two plants per 5 gallon bucket. I have enough clones to do 3 buckets.Two buckets with the g13 and one bucket with Thai Tanic. I am letting them veg longer than I have before. I want some big plants. I plan to use tomato cages to support the plants. Plus i will have enough room to put in 2 or 3 other plants in 2 gallon pots. I am still waiting on my TSH to show sex


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 29, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> About 3 or 4 weeks to go.


sweet bro looking good  cant rep u today, given to much out lol



euro said:


> wow them things are huge lol makes me not wanna post my pix lol


post away my friend  looks wicked bro, now u got the bug are u gonna fill it with 4 next time? hehehe


cant rep u's today, given to much out lol


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2010)

dam wally,looking good-n-bushy got to be getting close now..


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 29, 2010)

genuity said:


> dam wally,looking good-n-bushy got to be getting close now..


yes sir, ordered my flowering bulb. im going with a sunpulse 600w (naturally) MH 3K

hopefully its here by next week


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 29, 2010)

Wally, I might start a thread on the sativa grow, I actually gave it no thought but I suppose there are plenty of people out there with sativa questions, might as well ask me, I know as little as the next person. Your girls are looking stellar, if you don't flower them soon, they'll be in the stars.

Justlearning, thai tanic, I have eyeballed that strain I can't tell you how many times...keep us, (me), posted as to her progress.


----------



## bajafox (Nov 29, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>


They look great!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow! Those really shot up, bushy too!
Excellent Wally.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 29, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Im thinking you must be using the harware store type inline fan if its 8" and only rated at 110 cfm. Def look into a votex type inline fan.Very effective and can be speed controlled if one desires.


I'm actually using two 200mm Coolermaster fans. I've been keeping a close eye on my temps and they seem to max out at 84 degrees overnight. I think I'm fine if they stay like that.

But just because a day without buying something for your grow is like a day without sunshine, I did go ahead and buy a Tjernlund 6" 530 CFM duct fan. Jeez man, smoking dope isn't an addiction, growing it is.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 29, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>


 
Damn Wally...remind me never to post pictures right after you do....

Nice freakin' forest you have in your closet. I wish I had pics like that.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 29, 2010)

Jefferstone, welcome to the six hundred. Glad to see you got a fan that can do something. Ideally you would want to try to keep your temps under eighty. In my grow room it's seventy seven degrees, my tent is seventy eight, both with lights on. In my room, temps drop about six degrees with the lights off, tent about ten with lights off. If you're just starting, it can get rather expensive but once you harvest once or twice, then you'll really start spending money. I've been at it a couple of years and have spent at least two thousand dollars on my 'stuff'. The good thing about this stuff compared to all the rest of guys stuff we seem to collect, we actually use this stuff on a regular basis.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome.

$2000 over two years? Well I guess I would've spent that on smoke anyway. And that smoke would've been inferior to what I'm growing. I'll just think of this as spending money to save money.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 29, 2010)

Jefferstone said:


> Jeez man, smoking dope isn't an addiction, growing it is.


That is just too true.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 29, 2010)

This is my current grow:

Picture 1 is Kandy Kush,(fem) 4 weeks old today and still in Veg. She looks a little droopy and cupped at the time I took this. I think I had the light a bit too close. She perked right up after a good watering though. There is just a little nute burn, but I'm not too worried.

The second picture, in the orange bucket, is bag seed from some very good cerebral Chicago smoke that came my way. It is six weeks old. The reason for the two week difference in age between this and the rest is that my paranoia was bigger than my balls and it took me that long to order seeds. I'm LSTing this. I have no idea the gender.

Picture 3 is 3 KC Brains White, all LSTed..

Oh and the Kandy Kush doesn't really drink coffee. That is a cup of red wine vinegar, balsamic vinegar, a little water and a couple of drops of dishwashing liquid. I had a problem early on with fungus gnats as you can also see by the sand. 

I think I'm going 12/12 in the next day or two.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2010)

The satisfaction of enjoying a quality product that I raised is priceless...and a helleva lot cheaper and better than what's for sale.


cof


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 29, 2010)

Hah.....COF.....and I thought I just made that line in your signature up. "Smoking dope isn't an addiction, growing it is."

Do I get credit if I've never read the original?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2010)

My new little piece arrived today from fdd2blk. I've been wanting something pocket size so I was following his thread and this popped up the other day so I jumped on it.

It's even nicer in person than in these pics since my camera is very basic and I'm terrible with pics. To give an idea of size, that's my digital camera case it's sitting on. It's 3.25" long and 1.25" wide and fits perfectly in ma pocket, hehe.

Now I just need to go break it in...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 29, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> My new little piece arrived today from fdd2blk. I've been wanting something pocket size so I was following his thread and this popped up the other day so I jumped on it.
> 
> It's even nicer in person than in these pics since my camera is very basic and I'm terrible with pics. To give an idea of size, that's my digital camera case it's sitting on. It's 3.25" long and 1.25" wide and fits perfectly in ma pocket, hehe.
> 
> Now I just need to go break it in...


looks like he is still getting better at pipe making


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2010)

He's made some nice bubblers lately too. I've been looking at glass on glass bubblers too lately, both online and in head shops. I've liked a few of his pieces but wasn't quick enough on the draw to get one. There's one at a shop nearby that I really like but it's out of my budget right now. I'll keep watching his thread to see if one pops up that gives me chub. If one does, it'll be mine.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 29, 2010)

Jefferstone, sure looks to me like your candy kush is suffering from heat stress or is losing more water than it can retain, what's your humidity? Notice how the leaf edges are rolling inward, that's a sign of the plant trying to preserve water. At six weeks your plant should be showing pre-flowers. Do you know about pre-flowers? Just curious, did the concoction work, did it get rid of the gnats? Yeah it's a lot of money but my room is strictly for growing, nothing else. I have two lights, two six inch fans, one four inch fan, a six and four inch filter, an air conditioner, a dehumidifier, hundreds of dollars of nutes, more fans, etc, etc. For me, there is nothing like sharing with my friends, giving them damn good weed at even better prices. I've never charged more than two forty an ounce, and could, easily. I just like to make back what it cost me and have a few ounces left for myself until the next grow finishes. The more I have to share with my friends, the better. After two years, I don't feel like it costs me anymore, if anything, I feel like I gain with every grow. As you can tell, I'm not in this for the money, it's way more than that for me.

cof, you couldn't have put it more accurately. The satisfaction of smoking your own labor of love is priceless.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn I forgot. I got on this during a break from the music. I'm watching pbs and I live on the east coast so you can take it from there, the program started at ten.

Stevie Ray Vaughn and Albert King in a studio session from 1983, I was thirty.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 29, 2010)

so i ordered some christmas goodies. heres a piece for my girl and me 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Mini_Coloured_Glass_Pipe__02.cfm?iProductID=4352


and for me, ive always wanted a chillum

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Stone_Chillum__Leaf.cfm?iProductID=1281


copped some paper too http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/RAW_Natural_Unbleached_Rolling_Paper_Roll.cfm?iProductID=4832


edit. did some more 'Christmas' shopping...

got the 6" http://www.greners.com/phresh-filters.html






6" fan http://www.greners.com/sunleaves-windtunnel.html






this sweet reflector http://www.greners.com/sunleaves-sunspot-6-air-cooled-reflector-1.html





o and this




60-100x

and that


----------



## SL2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey DST 

Long time brother. I hope all is well with you and yours...just cranked up my garden again with new equip and strains...Still have my 6, awesome, but I have step up to the 1k dual arc to give it a go...stop in and say hello if ya have a chance, just no messin with my girls this time when Im not there to shaparone LOL you got my BlueBerries knock up mate! I know it was you, check the DNA lol and the look in your face HA! 

I want to ask the 6ers if anyone tried to digilux 600 mh? I got one for veg. Thoughts!


----------



## SL2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn bru Ive been gone 5 months and this thread is rockin better than ever. There are some fantastic growers here. 11,000 + post and 271 pages on full...good thing Im a pic guy or I would never catch up! lol


----------



## SL2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Freakin Thelma is still running? Holley molley...Louise died didnt she...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2010)

Updated my thread tonight. Here's a few of the pics I posted there. 

The lower shelves are empty now so I can add more plants to the flower room soon.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 29, 2010)

thats a verrry nice piece there!!


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 29, 2010)

How do you figure cfm's for your room???


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 29, 2010)

str8ballin said:


> How do you figure cfm's for your room???


length x width x height


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 29, 2010)

And divide by 5???


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 29, 2010)

Dude, at the hydro store told me this....multiply the dim's then divide by 5 and you get the # you need to buy or higher, so i get 420 divide by 5 and got 84, so i bought a 95 cfm....what you think???


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 29, 2010)

That shit looks like it hits hard Wally


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2010)

what if ya like me and got fan and filter for nothing lol i havnt a clue what mine are heres a pic b4 a put my plants in


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>


Sweet bru, whens the flipping starting?



justlearning73 said:


> DST-sorry to hear about the mites man. I have been very lucky as far as that goes over here. Any idea were they are coming from? For my clones that are in the veg room, I am thinking of putting two plants per 5 gallon bucket. I have enough clones to do 3 buckets.Two buckets with the g13 and one bucket with Thai Tanic. I am letting them veg longer than I have before. I want some big plants. I plan to use tomato cages to support the plants. Plus i will have enough room to put in 2 or 3 other plants in 2 gallon pots. I am still waiting on my TSH to show sex


Cheers JL, ach bugs are just part of growing I guess. 

Here's something for you guys. So I fugre I have mites crawling randomly around my grow room since like FUKKIN rats, they tend to leave a sinking ship (or in this case, a dring branch- insearch of the next thing they will eat dry - kind of like Humans I guess as well, hahaha) So I turned the lights of in my room and left an LED torch on sitting on the bench. Anyway, I go back in later on and I pick my torch up and the beam is shining on the wall and the thing is literally covered in mites. So I gave it a spray, wiped it and spray again and left it sitting still on. I go back in later to check and there are loads of the little critters again, all dead on the face of the torch as well as around the torch where I had sprayed some of my bug killer!!! I thought that was quite interesting. I was trying to figure out if the LED lights had something in them that attracted the mites or if it was just light in general. I guess this would be a good method of capture. I am thinking set up a torch in a small box, light shining out with a substance in there (like bug spray of some sort) to trap the little fukers when they get in there. 



Jefferstone said:


> This is my current grow:
> 
> Picture 1 is Kandy Kush,(fem) 4 weeks old today and still in Veg. She looks a little droopy and cupped at the time I took this. I think I had the light a bit too close. She perked right up after a good watering though. There is just a little nute burn, but I'm not too worried.
> 
> ...


more bug stories, I am going with the sand in the next few days I think as I am still waiting for my Diatomeaceous Earth to turn up. Once I have that I layer the top of the medium to reduce fungus gnats. Sand works great though, I have done that in some of my house plants.



Jefferstone said:


> Hah.....COF.....and I thought I just made that line in your signature up. "Smoking dope isn't an addiction, growing it is."
> 
> Do I get credit if I've never read the original?


Not really I am afraid, the original quote I think comes fro Ed Rosenthal or someone like that, hehe.



Dezracer said:


> My new little piece arrived today from fdd2blk. I've been wanting something pocket size so I was following his thread and this popped up the other day so I jumped on it.
> 
> It's even nicer in person than in these pics since my camera is very basic and I'm terrible with pics. To give an idea of size, that's my digital camera case it's sitting on. It's 3.25" long and 1.25" wide and fits perfectly in ma pocket, hehe.
> 
> Now I just need to go break it in...


Nice, but try not to break it Dez eh!! you just got the bloody thing, hohoho, I am witty this morgen.



SL2 said:


> Hey DST
> 
> Long time brother. I hope all is well with you and yours...just cranked up my garden again with new equip and strains...Still have my 6, awesome, but I have step up to the 1k dual arc to give it a go...stop in and say hello if ya have a chance, just no messin with my girls this time when Im not there to shaparone LOL you got my BlueBerries knock up mate! I know it was you, check the DNA lol and the look in your face HA!
> 
> I want to ask the 6ers if anyone tried to digilux 600 mh? I got one for veg. Thoughts!


To late, just been back from an all night session with the LADIES....



SL2 said:


> Freakin Thelma is still running? Holley molley...Louise died didnt she...


Indeed bru, Louis died like the man thing she was...



Dezracer said:


> Updated my thread tonight. Here's a few of the pics I posted there.
> 
> The lower shelves are empty now so I can add more plants to the flower room soon.


Lookin good Dez, got loads more room in there as well. I could do with some tables like that!!! Neat^^^



str8ballin said:


> Dude, at the hydro store told me this....multiply the dim's then divide by 5 and you get the # you need to buy or higher, so i get 420 divide by 5 and got 84, so i bought a 95 cfm....what you think???


For a 600 I would go with something a bit higher. I would recommend min something like a ruck125



budolskie said:


> what if ya like me and got fan and filter for nothing lol i havnt a clue what mine are heres a pic b4 a put my plants in


If it works it's all good bru...free is even better.

Peace from a snowy Amsterdam. 

DST

Think I'll make some snowman, hash today haha.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 30, 2010)

budolskie said:


> what if ya like me and got fan and filter for nothing lol i havnt a clue what mine are heres a pic b4 a put my plants in


 Killer Cab. Man!


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2010)

is that gonna be your flowering room wally?, if so i think you may have over crowding issues, they are gonna be some monster plants!


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Jefferstone, sure looks to me like your candy kush is suffering from heat stress or is losing more water than it can retain, what's your humidity? Notice how the leaf edges are rolling inward, that's a sign of the plant trying to preserve water. At six weeks your plant should be showing pre-flowers. Do you know about pre-flowers? Just curious, did the concoction work, did it get rid of the gnats? Yeah it's a lot of money but my room is strictly for growing, nothing else. I have two lights, two six inch fans, one four inch fan, a six and four inch filter, an air conditioner, a dehumidifier, hundreds of dollars of nutes, more fans, etc, etc. For me, there is nothing like sharing with my friends, giving them damn good weed at even better prices. I've never charged more than two forty an ounce, and could, easily. I just like to make back what it cost me and have a few ounces left for myself until the next grow finishes. The more I have to share with my friends, the better. After two years, I don't feel like it costs me anymore, if anything, I feel like I gain with every grow. As you can tell, I'm not in this for the money, it's way more than that for me.
> 
> cof, you couldn't have put it more accurately. The satisfaction of smoking your own labor of love is priceless.




You're right about the heat. Even though the room temp is a steady 85, that plant is under the hottest part of the lamp. I'll raise the lamp a bit and rotate the plants away until the new fan arrives.

The wine vinegar or cider vinegar, wine, water and soap combo is amazing. It takes about two days if you're infested, but they'll all be dead in the cup at the end.

Pre-flowers? No. I'll have to look them up.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a sticky strip thing to catch the little critters, but I think I may give yer vinegar wine thing a go. I previously used vinegar and washing up liquid and they never came near the freakin cup!!! Fussy bar-stewards....perhaps they will go for the upmarket balsamic instead, or should it be wine!!


Jefferstone said:


> You're right about the heat. Even though the room temp is a steady 85, that plant is under the hottest part of the lamp. I'll raise the lamp a bit and rotate the plants away until the new fan arrives.
> 
> The wine vinegar or cider vinegar, wine, water and soap combo is amazing. It takes about two days if you're infested, but they'll all be dead in the cup at the end.
> 
> Pre-flowers? No. I'll have to look them up.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 30, 2010)

I think it has to have a fruity, fermented smell to work. Regular vinegar won't work, but cider/wine works well. I just put in a couple of pest strips to see how they work. We can compare notes.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you think a bit of Port would work? I have an open bottle in my fridge and have just checked and only have balsamic vinegar...
Port, Balsamic, and Washing up liquid perhaps?....what a concoction. lol



Jefferstone said:


> I think it has to have a fruity, fermented smell to work. Regular vinegar won't work, but cider/wine works well. I just put in a couple of pest strips to see how they work. We can compare notes.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 30, 2010)

I think that would work fine...and the gnats would die drunk and happy.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

haha, maybe put down a bit of Stilton just to be polite....


Jefferstone said:


> I think that would work fine...and the gnats would die drunk and happy.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Sweet bru, whens the flipping starting?


theyre going to sleep half an hour earlier tonight!



ghb said:


> is that gonna be your flowering room wally?, if so i think you may have over crowding issues, they are gonna be some monster plants!


yeah it is. maaybe but i think ill be fine.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

You doing a gradual switch over then Wally?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2010)

@ DST - Thank you. Those shelf units were in the garage when we moved in and we were'nt using this set so I put it to use.

@ Wally - Thanks to you as well, I'm very happy with it. I was a bit worried it would be heavier than I wanted but it's perfect.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 30, 2010)

DST said:


> You doing a gradual switch over then Wally?


yup, and changed my mind about bed half hour earlier. instead they are sleeping in an extra hour tonight. if i started shortening the day with out first lengthening the night i'd have light goin off at 5. and thats just no fun. so i think im shooting for 7 as the magic number


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats happening everybody.

From the look of things my Purple Urkle has 3 weeks left I took 4 leaves and all of them had around 60/40 Clear to Cloudy No Ambers that i could see. My Iced Grapefruits have stopped stretching but the taller one is touching the light. Its a shame i should have kept these girls as mothers but now i know my Game plan from now on. If things in flowering are taking longer then planned ill take some clones and LST or Top the shit out of them. Anyway heres pics of my Purple Urkle Trics






















I would post pics of my plant but she hasnt changed much in the last few days


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

i had 2 move the light to get a good shot, thats the light shining at the front. impressed with the power of the tea


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Dez, let me know if you see a difference in the way your plants grow.

Expect your fan leaves to be more like vine leaves in the way they lie. Also expect very long stems to the fan leaves as they grow forward from all sides of the plant.....will be interesting to see your thoughts on any changes.

And where did you get those table/shelfs? 




Dezracer said:


> @ DST - Thank you. Those shelf units were in the garage when we moved in and we were'nt using this set so I put it to use.
> 
> @ Wally - Thanks to you as well, I'm very happy with it. I was a bit worried it would be heavier than I wanted but it's perfect.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice pics, both of you guys. I like the trich shots.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Whats happening everybody.
> 
> From the look of things my Purple Urkle has 3 weeks left I took 4 leaves and all of them had around 60/40 Clear to Cloudy No Ambers that i could see. My Iced Grapefruits have stopped stretching but the taller one is touching the light. Its a shame i should have kept these girls as mothers but now i know my Game plan from now on. If things in flowering are taking longer then planned ill take some clones and LST or Top the shit out of them. Anyway heres pics of my Purple Urkle Trics
> 
> ...


Cool tricHOMIE shots bru.



las fingerez said:


> i had 2 move the light to get a good shot, thats the light shining at the front. impressed with the power of the tea


She's a skelper lad!!!! Fekkin good darts my son.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Dez, let me know if you see a difference in the way your plants grow.
> 
> Expect your fan leaves to be more like vine leaves in the way they lie. Also expect very long stems to the fan leaves as they grow forward from all sides of the plant.....will be interesting to see your thoughts on any changes.
> 
> And where did you get those table/shelfs?


 
They were here already. I know you don't have Home Depot stores but they sell them, Lowe's, Target, Wal Mart too so I'm sure there's someplace around your way that'll have them. They're available in different sizes, I don't remember what they cost though.


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2010)

[youtube]/v/uWpQ54f8cA4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
Here are my dogs 2 and half weeks into flower, i accidently broke a few of the bend points today by accident but i taped em up and the tops are turned to the light.













And my boy running all over the shop droppin bollox here an there lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

DO THE DOG....not the donkey, hahaha, brilliant Westy boy. And the dogs are looking good!


----------



## sweetswisher (Nov 30, 2010)

joinin the 600 watt club just got a 400/600 nextgen ballast Can't wait to try it out


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome bru!!!! Please feel free to share, its the 600!!

Peace, DST



sweetswisher said:


> joinin the 600 watt club just got a 400/600 nextgen ballast Can't wait to try it out


----------



## sweetswisher (Nov 30, 2010)

hell ya appreciate it man at some point I'll get a journal going on here I got 5 aurora indica and 3 afganis growing right now and their looking really nice. Once I get the area for the hps light ready and the plants moved I'll post some pics. peace


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Something for Dez...good example of how a vertical light does its thing

This was the clone from the outdoor Headband that grew in the garbage bag.

You can see what a vert grow does to your plant growth:

And the front:


Oh I do like looking uo a girls skirt..
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/2010-13392/1297413-img-0067/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/2010-13392/1297411-img-0063/

This is the DOG I grew for the 600 - 2 weeks from popping its head and into 12/12. Should get about 3/4 + from her I think

hehe

DST


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 30, 2010)

ten dollar instant rebate

grabbing one of these for my dad. his bulbs are so old.

http://www.greners.com/grow-lights/hid-bulbs/wattage/400-watts/hortilux-super-hps-enhanced-spectrum-bulb-400w.html


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 30, 2010)

havent smoked a stoge all day!...not easy to quit after so many years of smoking!...anyone here quit smoking buts after so many years of smoking?!?


----------



## bajafox (Nov 30, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> havent smoked a stoge all day!...not easy to quit after so many years of smoking!...anyone here quit smoking buts after so many years of smoking?!?


I quit after 5 years of smoking when I met my wife. She was cool with it but said she would never marry a stoner so I quit. We were together for almost a year then I proposed. Our honeymoon was in Jamaica and that's where she finally got to enjoy what marijuana is all about  Here I am 2 years later growing it and my wife uses it both recreationally and medicinally. Not smoking for 3 years seemed like forever but the wait was worth it  Now I have a wife who smokes and let's me grow


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2010)

rocklock 2 weeks of 12/12

this is one of two of the grapegods i re-veg'd for 3 weeks and put right in 12/12 soon as i seen new growth

(chemdawg 91 x mass superskunk/nl) x (og x sour diesel) topp*

the start of 12/12

the start of flowering two weeks later......


----------



## ptone (Nov 30, 2010)

This Cutting was gifted to me as Lemon Kush... Its 4 weeks into 12/12 and its turning purple?? Who knows what it is but it sure does look dank


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 30, 2010)

She's beautiful!! I see you rockn the geopots. those are geopots right?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## ptone (Nov 30, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> She's beautiful!! I see you rockn the geopots. those are geopots right?


Actually #3 Smart Pots... I guess the knew ones come with handles  BTW they work great! thousands of roots poking through that thing


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 30, 2010)

ptone said:


> Actually #3 Smart Pots... I guess the knew ones come with handles  BTW they work great! thousands of roots poking through that thing


damn right they work. i love my smart pots. great investment


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 30, 2010)

I just finished a grow with two gallon smart pots, love em'. DST, you asked if smart pots and air pots are the same thing, they aren't. Smart pots are a felt like material, the air pots are those things with knobs on the sides if I'm not mistaken. I got a ten pack of three gallon smart pots from htg supply, thirty bucks plus shipping. I'm using them for my next sativa grow. My casey jones and my headband I started in half gallon grow bags and then cut the bottoms out after a few weeks and transplanted them into two gallon smart pots. Casey has grown so nicely since the new room to grow she burned one of her leaf tips on the light yesterday. I would recommend them to anyone who uses soil. It's a miserable day here today, hot and humid but a cool down is coming through. Going to go from eighty five to forty degrees.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Something for Dez...good example of how a vertical light does its thing
> 
> This was the clone from the outdoor Headband that grew in the garbage bag.
> 
> ...


How far from the cooltube was this plant? None of mine have shown any tendencies like that yet except for the autos but even they aren't as one sided as that. They're really just leaning towards the lights like Raspberry but still have quite a bit of growth and budsites on the back.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Nov 30, 2010)

Total Gro 20-10-20()
17 days from seed.
20/4


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 30, 2010)

Whatcha' got growin' there lizzard?


----------



## grow space (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey dudes in here and ladys of course...So i was wondering, i got myself up to 600w hps power for 2 plants, one ak one widow...Is it wiser to get one 600w and grow with that, or do like i have done..i have couple of 70w hps lights, and couple of 150 w hps lights that sum up to 600w total...i have them all around my grow area....so what u think is better, one 600 watter or many hps lights all around the plants ???I myself like my current setup, because my lighting is everywhere...


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Nov 30, 2010)

grow space said:


> Hey dudes in here and ladys of course...So i was wondering, i got myself up to 600w hps power for 2 plants, one ak one widow...Is it wiser to get one 600w and grow with that, or do like i have done..i have couple of 70w hps lights, and couple of 150 w hps lights that sum up to 600w total...i have them all around my grow area....so what u think is better, one 600 watter or many hps lights all around the plants ???I myself like my current setup, because my lighting is everywhere...


Yes sir get some beans crackn and get ta grown'!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 30, 2010)

Northern Lights x Skunk is so easy to grow even a caveman could do it (if he had about $2000 bucks worth of hydro gear and lights and a a fair amount of sorry experience, that is)


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Nov 30, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Whatcha' got growin' there lizzard?


I forgot...


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah yes, the old I forgot strain. Not to worry, I've grown more than a few, who knows, strains.

Grow space, now that's a good question, but I have to go with one six hundred. I understand you have your plant surrounded with lights, the question, how many lumens are actually hitting your plant when it reaches it? A six hundred overhead and there is no guessing if your plant is receiving enough light. That's just my thinking and it could be completely wrong, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 30, 2010)

Genuity, as usual they look great, ho-hum, another perfect grow in the process.

shnkrmn, what's up with the moniker? Where are the vowels? Every time I look at one of your posts my mind gets hung up on trying to pronounce your name. I would like to buy an E. Anyway, your babies are also looking great, you too wally. We sure do have a nice collection of healthy girls going. I'll add some pics tomorrow, casey jones and headband will be five weeks old and all my clones will have been flowering for a week.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL. I must have been high when I signed up here. I had a wee golfing problem at the time, no doubt. Just call me Shank, heheh. Wally, those plants look very happy.

This thread has the best fresh porn. 



Heads Up said:


> Genuity, as usual they look great, ho-hum, another perfect grow in the process.
> 
> shnkrmn, what's up with the moniker? Where are the vowels? Every time I look at one of your posts my mind gets hung up on trying to pronounce your name. I would like to buy an E. Anyway, your babies are also looking great, you too wally. We sure do have a nice collection of healthy girls going. I'll add some pics tomorrow, casey jones and headband will be five weeks old and all my clones will have been flowering for a week.


----------



## Feirefiz (Nov 30, 2010)

hey dudes , soo much to catch up on, everybody's children look absolutely great. im inspired

anyone ever open up the indoor growing forum, thinkin you clicked the 600 club thread? then try to navigate and see 1800 pages? i always think damn! you guys talk alot! 

so here is round 2, im fixing to grow some big bushes, approx 8 gallon pots with a 2 month veg, here is before and after the 1 1/2 week flowering stretch , purple kush

before, who likes bonzai? lol the one in the back was stunted due to low ph from vegging so long in peat mix, im new to this but learning 


and after



and i just planted some blueberry jam seeds i picked up from a reputable seed bank, it is blueberry and northern lights 

and lastly my new veg box recycled from the hideous creation that was my cfl light fixture
before

after

still have many more lights to hang and to skin it, suggestions?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

>


lol thats crazy yo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

much better!! to skin it id say panda film will probs be best unless you can get sheet ing of really thick mylar


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> havent smoked a stoge all day!...not easy to quit after so many years of smoking!...anyone here quit smoking buts after so many years of smoking?!?


Do you mean cigarette? or Cigar?? I use to smoke cigs when I was a big drinker, but just quit after I realised what a waste of time it was, plus I had my wife, my Mum, and my Gran on my back about it....blerry women, haha.



genuity said:


> rocklock 2 weeks of 12/12
> 
> this is one of two of the grapegods i re-veg'd for 3 weeks and put right in 12/12 soon as i seen new growth
> 
> ...


Nice re-veg G!!!! Always on top of things bru.



ptone said:


> This Cutting was gifted to me as Lemon Kush... Its 4 weeks into 12/12 and its turning purple?? Who knows what it is but it sure does look dank


Nice looking plant, ptone!!!



wally nutter said:


>


Oh the green green grass of Wally's cab!!!



Heads Up said:


> I just finished a grow with two gallon smart pots, love em'. DST, you asked if smart pots and air pots are the same thing, they aren't. Smart pots are a felt like material, the air pots are those things with knobs on the sides if I'm not mistaken. I got a ten pack of three gallon smart pots from htg supply, thirty bucks plus shipping. I'm using them for my next sativa grow. My casey jones and my headband I started in half gallon grow bags and then cut the bottoms out after a few weeks and transplanted them into two gallon smart pots. Casey has grown so nicely since the new room to grow she burned one of her leaf tips on the light yesterday. I would recommend them to anyone who uses soil. It's a miserable day here today, hot and humid but a cool down is coming through. Going to go from eighty five to forty degrees.


Cheers for that. I wonder if anyone this side of the pond does em?!?!?



Dezracer said:


> How far from the cooltube was this plant? None of mine have shown any tendencies like that yet except for the autos but even they aren't as one sided as that. They're really just leaning towards the lights like Raspberry but still have quite a bit of growth and budsites on the back.


That was around 4 inches away...was very close to the MH bulb as well due to its positioning and height. Don't worry, your plants will be like that eventually!!!



grow space said:


> Hey dudes in here and ladys of course...So i was wondering, i got myself up to 600w hps power for 2 plants, one ak one widow...Is it wiser to get one 600w and grow with that, or do like i have done..i have couple of 70w hps lights, and couple of 150 w hps lights that sum up to 600w total...i have them all around my grow area....so what u think is better, one 600 watter or many hps lights all around the plants ???I myself like my current setup, because my lighting is everywhere...


Like HeadsUp said, depends on the lumens. Can you give us a full breakdown of exaclt what you run?



shnkrmn said:


> Northern Lights x Skunk is so easy to grow even a caveman could do it (if he had about $2000 bucks worth of hydro gear and lights and a a fair amount of sorry experience, that is)


Sweet bru. So we'll call ya Shank then, hehe.



Heads Up said:


> Ah yes, the old I forgot strain. Not to worry, I've grown more than a few, who knows, strains.
> 
> Grow space, now that's a good question, but I have to go with one six hundred. I understand you have your plant surrounded with lights, the question, how many lumens are actually hitting your plant when it reaches it? A six hundred overhead and there is no guessing if your plant is receiving enough light. That's just my thinking and it could be completely wrong, it wouldn't be the first time.





Heads Up said:


> Genuity, as usual they look great, ho-hum, another perfect grow in the process.
> 
> shnkrmn, what's up with the moniker? Where are the vowels? Every time I look at one of your posts my mind gets hung up on trying to pronounce your name. I would like to buy an E. Anyway, your babies are also looking great, you too wally. We sure do have a nice collection of healthy girls going. I'll add some pics tomorrow, casey jones and headband will be five weeks old and all my clones will have been flowering for a week.


Haha, I had the very same thought...



shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I must have been high when I signed up here. I had a wee golfing problem at the time, no doubt. Just call me Shank, heheh. Wally, those plants look very happy.
> 
> This thread has the best fresh porn.


Fresh porn...yum yum!!



Feirefiz said:


> hey dudes , soo much to catch up on, everybody's children look absolutely great. im inspired
> 
> anyone ever open up the indoor growing forum, thinkin you clicked the 600 club thread? then try to navigate and see 1800 pages? i always think damn! you guys talk alot!
> 
> ...


Panda, less hassle than mylar imo....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> much better!! to skin it id say panda film will probs be best unless you can get sheet ing of really thick mylar


Def improvement bru.

Well the sun is out here, but it's like Minus god only knows....bloody cold, my outdoor tap ahs frozen up, and my greenhouse is now an dice house....happy days.

Hope all are doing well.

Peace out,

DST


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 1, 2010)

lolol thanks there DST

im gunna have bud shots in no time!!  O JOY!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> havent smoked a stoge all day!...not easy to quit after so many years of smoking!...anyone here quit smoking buts after so many years of smoking?!?


10 years this month after 23 years of a pack a day. One of my greatest accomplishments. One craving at a time is what it boils down to. Good Luck GG.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah i quit after 9 years, best thing i ever did. was 4 days of living hell mind. ive never come off smack but i can imagine it being something similar. no sleep/ sweats/ blind rage. drinking to sleep. one word of advice, unless you actually want to quit dont even bother cutting down.


----------



## grow space (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok manns, thanks for input..to elaborate my 600w hps power, i have 4 70w hps, and 2 150w hps, all covering my 2 plants, that were vegged for 2 months, they are in their 4 week of bloom....i dont have 600w, cas im missing 20 w , but i also got one fluro rack in there that is 112 w, one bulb warm, one blue, so we can call it 600w ok?! So thats my layout...Oh and i have heard that fluros kick in the thc production , and that if grown only with fluros, then the yield wouldnt be like with hps, but the thc production would be increased..have had couple of good members stating that, and i have only grown with fluros myself and result was pretty frosty indeed!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2010)

hey grow space, so by my calculation you have the following (without getting in PAR-) roughly:
2 x 150w = 2x 15,000 lumens = 30,000
4 X 70w = 4x 5,400 lumens = 21,600

Total from HPS = 51,600 lumens

Total from a 600w averages at 90,000 lumens.....

Hope that helps....

DST

EDIT: Anyway, whatever you got, you are more than welcome to post away in the 600 thread...we have all sorts of combinations in here!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you DST, let's not talk about par with the shank man around. 

Well the cool weather has finally arrived. It's fifty six degrees and our high today is around sixty five. Tonight, dipping into the thirties. The next few days will be a repeat of today. Been home sick again all week. Just got rid of this blasted thing about a month or so ago and it's back. I actually went to the doctor this time around instead of sitting around suffering waiting for nature to take its course. Been taking the meds for two days and I'm actually starting to feel a bit better. Hopefully I can get one day of work in this week. One week into flower and all my clones are looking really good. Casey and headband are five weeks old today and they too are looking good. The headband is so compact I can hardly see the main stem and the casey for a sativa dominant plant is also very compact. One more week or so of vegging for them, take some cuttings and flower the moms.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> cof, I wouldn't dare grow any on my property, although it would be very difficult to see it from the air. I have trees surrounding my property and the only way you could really see my back yard from a helicopter is to be right above it looking straight down and even then part of it would be blocked from the trees. My crazy vietnam vet buddy grows it in his back yard, he lives about a half mile away. I convinced him last night, I think, to not start any plants until june first. There is no need for them to be sitting outside from the beginning of april. All that does is give someone more time to see them.


 Im so far behind on this thread, but figured I would chime in on this, Your friend should start them in april, considering they are going to start flowering in the middle to the end of July. At least they would if he starts them in april because they will be mature enough to start flowering when they are supposed to. Starting something later can cause you to be having the plant outside longer at the end than you want to, which is when the plant is most visible because all the leaves on other plants are falling off. Not to mention he will diminish his yield greatly by waiting that long to start them. To be realistic, probably cut his normal harvest in half. Of course this is if he is starting from seed, and isnt throwing a clone out that is already 2 ft tall, then everything I just said is probably irrelevant. Think about it though, just indoors, of the size of a plant vegged for 1 month, compared to 2 months when its time to harvest, but outdoors its a bit more, you would be cutting out 2 months of veg time, which is very significant, considering you are probably only going to get about 8 -10 hours of direct sunlight on your plants, unless you have it right out in the open. Do as you like, but I have been down that road, trying different starting times, and it always worked out the same, the sooner you start them, the better they are throughout the whole grow. If you are going to wait until June, I strongly suggest not starting from seed, and start with a clone, something that is already mature. Outdoors I usually see preflowers early July, then flowering starts middle to end of July, some strains will wait until the beginning of August. And if height is an issue, just like indoors, you can always, scrog, lst, or top. I know all about security issues outdoors, I live in a non medical state in the US, and have had state choppers right above my shit, but totally confident they couldnt see a damn thing.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2010)

Forty years of cigarettes and it took 3 weeks of a coma and 4 more weeks of hospitalization to quit...and that was over 4 years ago, and I still want one. Thank God for mj.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

Outdoor, I'm planning on giving my vietnam vet buddy some sativas and he puts them in his back yard where they get sun a good bit of the day. I'll be starting the girls for him and taking cuttings for clones. By the time he puts them outside they should be at least a month old if not longer. If your timing is correct, they'll have two months of vegging before flowering. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Outdoor, I'm planning on giving my vietnam vet buddy some sativas and he puts them in his back yard where they get sun a good bit of the day. I'll be starting the girls for him and taking cuttings for clones. By the time he puts them outside they should be at least a month old if not longer. If your timing is correct, they'll have two months of vegging before flowering. Thanks for the input.


 Good to hear you helping your friend out with clones, I never grow sativas outdoors though, not here. You must be in a pretty warm climate, stay in the 50s and 60s into november where your at?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

I need some help with foliar feeding, I know nothing about the subject. How often do you feed, at what strength do you foliar feed? Anyone who can help me out on the subject, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Good to hear you helping your friend out with clones, I never grow sativas outdoors though, not here. You must be in a pretty warm climate, stay in the 50s and 60s into november where your at?



It was eighty five yesterday, a high in the mid sixties today with lows in the thirties tonight. My golfing partner, who also happens to be another grower used to grow sativa years ago outside here and he said he would let them go into december until after the first frost. They say unless you are withing twenty degrees of the equator not to grow sativa outdoors, we're twenty seven degrees north of the equator, close enough for me. They should be long done before the really cold weather sets in here in florida.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

My last sativa grow, which by the way was my first, my arjan's haze suffered through the whole grow. It was from lack of humidity, the air was way to dry for its liking. My next sativa grow, I'm going to get a cool mist humidifier and see if that helps the girls out. I have read some sativas like humidity in the sixty to eighty percent range, that scares me to death for an inside environment but is exactly what we have outdoors here in the summer. It's almost always hovering at one hundred percent humidity in the mornings during summer and daytime we still have humidity over fifty percent. Did I mention it's hot and humid in florida for most of the year?

Speaking of sativas, I think I finally have come to a decision about this next sativa grow. I was going to grow six plants doing some supercropping and lst'ing. Instead I think I'll do four plants and do them in ten gallon grow bags rolled down so they are not so deep but have lots of room to spread roots and do my scrog that I've been wanting to attempt. I'll have my plumber buddy help me build a frame out of pvc pipe that I can tie my fencing to for the scrog. I'll be using fencing with 2" x 4" openings. I'm thinking four feet wide by seven feet long, that should give me plenty of space for four plants to stretch out. I'm shooting for at least four ounces per plant, that's the goal.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

Casey Jones and Headband, five weeks old today.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> havent smoked a stoge all day!...not easy to quit after so many years of smoking!...anyone here quit smoking buts after so many years of smoking?!?


I smoked a pack or more cigs a day for 5 years and was blessed with the ability to quit. I tried many many times and one day woke up without the desire anymore. It was truly a blessing.



Feirefiz said:


> hey dudes , soo much to catch up on, everybody's children look absolutely great. im inspired
> 
> anyone ever open up the indoor growing forum, thinkin you clicked the 600 club thread? then try to navigate and see 1800 pages? i always think damn! you guys talk alot!


How many cat's you got over there? I saw two in the various pics you posted.

Also... beatiful plants from everyone. Too many to keep up with. Props!!!


----------



## grow space (Dec 1, 2010)

DST said:


> hey grow space, so by my calculation you have the following (without getting in PAR-) roughly:
> 2 x 150w = 2x 15,000 lumens = 30,000
> 4 X 70w = 4x 5,400 lumens = 21,600
> 
> ...


Thanks mann..thats sucks, i always thought that 600w hps no matter one or multiple will have pretty much the same lumen output.Thats a pretty big lumen output difference and im pretty bummed ..But thanks again for opening my eyes dude..And yeah, if i get a change i post some ghetto pics in here...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I need some help with foliar feeding, I know nothing about the subject. How often do you feed, at what strength do you foliar feed? Anyone who can help me out on the subject, it would be greatly appreciated.


 I think there are foods specifically for foliar feeding, but most veg foods will have directions for foliar feeding on the bottle. Its usually a weak mixture, how often, I dont know. I would think every time you spray, but I could be wrong. This looks like it could help some, dont mind them trying to get you to buy $200 worth of nutes in the process.
http://www.igrowhydro.com/infosheets/InfoSheet-FoliarSpraying.pdf


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 1, 2010)

Some nug porn, SAD and White Russian, mmm the Russian is good, dont know about the SAD yet.


----------



## genuity (Dec 1, 2010)

looks like u dip that right in some THC.............good job.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 1, 2010)

5 gs of fungus down the hatch!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Thank you DST, let's not talk about par with the shank man around.


Hey! Just don't stand in front and to the right of me and you'll be fine! LMAO. Anyway, it's time for winter sports; like groooowwwwwwwwwwwwwing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I need some help with foliar feeding, I know nothing about the subject. How often do you feed, at what strength do you foliar feed? Anyone who can help me out on the subject, it would be greatly appreciated.


I wouldn't foliar feed more than twice a week as it can inhibit root development just foliar feed now and again to supplement what they already get


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, just got home from the grow store with the new set up. 4x4 SunHut, 600w Lumatex ballast, yeild master 2 a/c reflector, vortex fan and phresh carbon filter. Almost all set up, I will post some pics shortly, clones are coming tomorrow for organic soil grow.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey! Just don't stand in front and to the right of me and you'll be fine! LMAO. Anyway, it's time for winter sports; like groooowwwwwwwwwwwwwing!!!!!!!!!!!


So we're out on the links one day and my patner is shanking them all over the place, it's his shot again. I pull the cart to the right of him and a little behind him, I'm hitting the bowl not watching him and what do I see? The ball come skidding by me. How the hell did you hit it backwards and sideways? I sure would like to get a foursome going with some guys on here, tell me it wouldn't be a blast. What say you mr west?



3eyes said:


> I wouldn't foliar feed more than twice a week as it can inhibit root development just foliar feed now and again to supplement what they already get


Thanks 3, I'll keep that in mind. My new handy dandy sprayer arrived today, I want to spray something. Yeah guys, I know you do too but I'm talking gardening.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey there 420, welcome to the six hundred. Your new lumatex ballast, is that made in texas or mexico?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So we're out on the links one day and my patner is shanking them all over the place, it's his shot again. I pull the cart to the right of him and a little behind him, I'm hitting the bowl not watching him and what do I see? The ball come skidding by me. How the hell did you hit it backwards and sideways? I sure would like to get a foursome going with some guys on here, tell me it wouldn't be a blast. What say you mr west?


Rollitup Invitational; a different strain to be smoked on each tee.

I have a friend who hit a tee shot straight up (actually he topped it, so I think it was going violently downward at first) that came down (after a while) 15 feet straight behind him. Golf is a wondrous mystery.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 1, 2010)

The thing i dont understand with golf is it was invented by men with big ginger beards wearing kilts and when you go to the golf course you must be properly attired or they won't allow you to play WTF lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2010)

So? Grow the beard, get a kilt and some scratchy socks and you're good!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I'll say this for golf, even if you are the worst hacker in the world, you can at least look good while being bad. And speaking of being bad, it's ok to be bad, just don't be bad and slow. I personally play pretty fast. The only practice swings I'll take is if I'm in some trouble or around the green and especially if I have to shoot over a greenside bunker to the short side of the green. I'm a firm believer that the longer a person stands over the ball before hitting it, the longer they are thinking about the things they don't want to do wrong instead of just stepping up to the ball and thinking, I'm gonna' hit this shot. So what if you don't, you'll get another and then think the same thing. There is no need to stand over the ball for forty seconds before hitting the blasted thing...and anyway in case you haven't noticed, all your shots are going about forty yards, so stop wasting time, I'm about to fall into a coma watching you think about what not to do wrong before you hit your next forty yard shot.

What a game, it's no wonder I smoke when I play.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 1, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> So? Grow the beard, get a kilt and some scratchy socks and you're good!


I'm 1 step ahead i've already got the beard sorted, the kilt is on order, but what i'm getting at is on a hot day why can't i play golf in a vest? why must a collar be worn? will it inprove my game being properly attired?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

So I took my sick arse self over to stupid's house last night to get a look at his girls. He makes me laugh, I'll give him that. I killed off a thc bomb grow from lack of water when I first started. He hounded me forever about it, remember now, all living things need water, he kept repeating to me. So I get there and I'm expecting to see this gigantic, swollen buds. They looked the same but more finished than when I last saw them last week. He tells me they are drinking less. His soil is bone dry when he sticks a probe a foot deep into the containers. The soil is so dry, when he watered it with just a few ounces of water it was running out of the bottom and he's thinking that's enough water. I said, man it's like when the ground is really dry and a wicked gully washing thunderstorm rolls through, the water ponds because the ground can't absorb it, or it just runs off down the street. No wonder they look wilted, they need water desperately. He's using three gallon containers, I'm using half gallon grow bags. I know he is closing in on chopping day and his girls don't need a lot of water but a half gallon between six girls? I'm using two gallons a night and three when I really give them a dousing. I'm not sure but I think he was trying to dry the bud on the plant before chopping?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

3eyes said:


> I'm 1 step ahead i've already got the beard sorted, the kilt is on order, but what i'm getting at is on a hot day why can't i play golf in a vest? why must a collar be worn? will it inprove my game being properly attired?


Hell no it won't improve your game, it will however irritate the crap out of you as you sweat profusely. I won't play in the summer here in florida.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey there 420, welcome to the six hundred. Your new lumatex ballast, is that made in texas or mexico?


Sorry for the misspelling its the Lumatek 600w it says its made in china (like everything else in this world lol.)


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2010)

I was only kidding, I noticed you put an ex at the end and decided to have a little fun. No harm intended.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 1, 2010)

haha a little too stoned to get it at first. that was a good one tho, charging the camera now so I can get some pics up


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I need some help with foliar feeding, I know nothing about the subject. How often do you feed, at what strength do you foliar feed? Anyone who can help me out on the subject, it would be greatly appreciated.


I use my rhizotn oic HeadsUp for foliar feed. Only in veg though. And I foliar feed whenever I can be arsed, normally once a day as early as possible...which reminds me....



3eyes said:


> I wouldn't foliar feed more than twice a week as it can inhibit root development just foliar feed now and again to supplement what they already get


Ok, well I am doing it once a day with reasonable results....Mmmmmnnn, I am now pondering..



Heads Up said:


> So we're out on the links one day and my patner is shanking them all over the place, it's his shot again. I pull the cart to the right of him and a little behind him, I'm hitting the bowl not watching him and what do I see? The ball come skidding by me. How the hell did you hit it backwards and sideways? I sure would like to get a foursome going with some guys on here, tell me it wouldn't be a blast. What say you mr west?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 3, I'll keep that in mind. My new handy dandy sprayer arrived today, I want to spray something. Yeah guys, I know you do too but I'm talking gardening.


Oh aye, gardening talk...



3eyes said:


> The thing i dont understand with golf is it was invented by men with big ginger beards wearing kilts and when you go to the golf course you must be properly attired or they won't allow you to play WTF lol


What you saying about ma Great Grandad!!!!???!!!??!!



shnkrmn said:


> So? Grow the beard, get a kilt and some scratchy socks and you're good!


What, like this.....











Heads Up said:


> So I took my sick arse self over to stupid's house last night to get a look at his girls. He makes me laugh, I'll give him that. I killed off a thc bomb grow from lack of water when I first started. He hounded me forever about it, remember now, all living things need water, he kept repeating to me. So I get there and I'm expecting to see this gigantic, swollen buds. They looked the same but more finished than when I last saw them last week. He tells me they are drinking less. His soil is bone dry when he sticks a probe a foot deep into the containers. The soil is so dry, when he watered it with just a few ounces of water it was running out of the bottom and he's thinking that's enough water. I said, man it's like when the ground is really dry and a wicked gully washing thunderstorm rolls through, the water ponds because the ground can't absorb it, or it just runs off down the street. No wonder they look wilted, they need water desperately. He's using three gallon containers, I'm using half gallon grow bags. I know he is closing in on chopping day and his girls don't need a lot of water but a half gallon between six girls? I'm using two gallons a night and three when I really give them a dousing. I'm not sure but I think he was trying to dry the bud on the plant before chopping?


Sounds like my dopey mate who looked after my plants in the summer...run off doesn't mean they are getting watered stoooooopid!!!



JJSP420 said:


> haha a little too stoned to get it at first. that was a good one tho, charging the camera now so I can get some pics up


Welcome JJSP420, good choice of light. Look forward to seeing your set up.

Outdoor, loved the bud shots, looks like some nice smoke ahead there. And HeadsUp, the Headband is looking lovely, and you will see the CJ get big when you switch to 12/12 for sure.

Peace out from a very snowy Amsterdam,

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2010)

lovely couple, Jimmy and Morag may they have a long and happy life >>>>>


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 2, 2010)

DST said:


> I use my rhizotn oic HeadsUp for foliar feed. Only in veg though. And I foliar feed whenever I can be arsed, normally once a day as early as possible...which reminds me....
> 
> 
> Ok, well I am doing it once a day with reasonable results....Mmmmmnnn, I am now pondering..
> ...


Aye that's the fella LMFAO his beard is bigger than mine though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

ordered my 600 

my fave kilt wearer, do u dress up in kilts D


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2010)

veg shots
5gal DWC bucket

nice roots

off to the side veg room

NYPURP DIESEL

kings kush


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to say, I've been pretty happy with the DWC so far. The autos I have going now will be the first I've grown through to harvest in DWC and they're both on the larger side for autos, look like they'll give nice yields for autos and it's been relatively easy to keep them in check the whole time. 

I'll definitely do more DWC grows in the future.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 2, 2010)

I used uncle bens topping method to get 4 tops on my vegging plants about a week ago, looks like it worked out well. I think I will have 4 tops on some, 3 on one of the rocklocks because its a weirdo and, Im not sure about the warlock, it might only have 2, it was smaller than the others when the topping occured. I will get some pictures up soon if I remember to.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 2, 2010)

just about ready


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ordered my 600
> 
> my fave kilt wearer, do u dress up in kilts D


That is ME in the kilt up there!!!! So yes I guess I do dress up in kilts, haha. And I guess I have also just given part of my name away as well....ah well.



genuity said:


> veg shots
> 5gal DWC bucket
> 
> nice roots
> ...


Is this a new thing for you G?...the DWC I mean..



JJSP420 said:


> View attachment 1300833View attachment 1300832View attachment 1300831just about ready


Nearly there bru!!!! Add some greenery and she'll be good to go!!!

The Cheese is finally down....thank fek for that. 1 last plant to do, my Headband Blackjack cross and then the fun starts all over again. Veg tent is sitting happily in one of my spare rooms for the time being until the big clean out happens. The wife came in last night and I asked, "so the tent isn't annoying you is it?"....."Oh, where is it?" was the reply...guess it's not annoying you then, lol.

Take it easy folks,

DST


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2010)

1st full indoor DWC GROW.
ive taken plants from soil to hydro befor but end up killing them later do to space,
but this clone is on the same time frame as the rest of the vegging plants.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alright now I have to choose strains, the clones available are nyc desil, purple urkle, white widdow, bozeman kush, sweet island skunk.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 2, 2010)

I have heard nothing but good things about the Sweet Island Skunk, as for all the others its very hit or miss on the cut you get, but the SIS is usually always good.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 2, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> Alright now I have to choose strains, the clones available are nyc desil, purple urkle, white widdow, bozeman kush, sweet island skunk.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm looking to put a NYC diesel in plus i've got some snow white/ white widow coming both very nice strains


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Some crappy phone pics of some filthy smelling skunk! The BX2 Cheese aka Fred Wests Mature Cheddar. 10 weeks flower. I think the man himself described the smell as sour milky, which is quite apt, I woudl say it smells like sickly durian fruit as well. Can't wait for the dry and cure...also got lots of nice extras from her as well




Peace DST


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 2, 2010)

Been rockin 3x 600's in a small office space in my house. Loving em, finally hit my 
pound per light number.

Chem Sour Diesels


----------



## bajafox (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice pics DST and Shrubs!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Nice pics DST and Shrubs!!



I'll second that comment. Here's a little bud porn of my own with the lights out.

Also the handy dandy little sprayer I just acquired, works great, the tip can swivel into any position and it's also built nicely. I've decided to do some foliar feeding and it's a pain in the arse with a spray bottle so I thought I would give this a try. I would recommend it.


----------



## bajafox (Dec 2, 2010)

In the spirit of bud porn here's my Sharksbreath that I chopped this morning 




And a little "Gumby Hash" from some G13, Jack Herer and Rocklock trimmings


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 2, 2010)

Man way to lay down the bud porn everbody    DST Shrubs Headsup Baja very nice pics fellas.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 2, 2010)

DST looks like youve got a load off some killa smoke on yer hands. That cheese ahh wish a mofo could smell them they looks so tasty 

Shrubs Awesome room man. A lb per light freaking nice. How many do you pack under them bad boys Shrubs?

Headsup Nuggets of heaven not to far off for you ole buddy. Them grow bags really look nice and tidey aswell. Do you just chunk the whole works after harvest HU. God i miss soil already hehe. 

Baja that sharksbreath looks very nice. Loving the thick colas there looks like some good shit dude. 



Well peeps ive been battling my first ever encounter of root rot. All my plants in the hydro dwc are thankfully makin a rapid recovery tonite thanks to good ole H202 and h20 hehe. I didnt rinse the hydroton before planting either which i regreted almost immediatley What a dumbsky lol. Well after a few hundred gallons off precious water  and feeling like a  lol the plants are now slime free and popping some fresh clean white root growth. Sos back on track but very much missing/regretting switching up from soil. Ohh wells it all in fun and hobby anyways lol. 

A few pics from the cave. 


Blue widow branch off the mother finally popping through the hydroton  Most all the clones in here are rooting through nicely. 


The roor rot didnt realy show any floiar signs other than ZERO growth. Not a fkn millimeter in a week or better.


Headbands whatching over the recovering yins.


Such caring mothers


The lil seedlings showing whos the go getters of the lot. All started at the same time. Seems theres a few standouts already. 


And a batch off backup cuts rooted and healthy likely going into soil now going to fill this cave slap full and get some buds going again.  600 1BMM


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 2, 2010)

Just built a tent for $18


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I used uncle bens topping method to get 4 tops on my vegging plants about a week ago, looks like it worked out well. I think I will have 4 tops on some, 3 on one of the rocklocks because its a weirdo and, Im not sure about the warlock, it might only have 2, it was smaller than the others when the topping occured. I will get some pictures up soon if I remember to.


Hey OI, me too. Did it with my Jackhammer from Sannies. It's a Sannies Jack X Amnesia Haze. I did mine 5 days ago. Here's a then and now. The last are the two reserves coming up the rear. 
View attachment 1301733View attachment 1301735View attachment 1301734


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice BMM. 
I'm trying to get some details in order myself right now so I can convert the vert to hydro of some sort. Checking into the flooded tube and the aero at the moment. Was originally going to throw a handful of small trays (8"X41") in there and do E&F with there being 2 or 3 separate reservoirs to supply them. Thinking that I could pull either half or a third of the room at a time. Now I'm thinking I might go with the flooded tube and have 2 separate systems to harvest one a month. That or one flooded tube and then some DWC buckets on the floor around the lights.

Anyone in the 600 that would like to chime in with suggestions, I'd appreciate any positive or negative thoughts on these systems. If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd like to hear them as well.

Thanks peeps.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Hey OI, me too. Did it with my Jackhammer from Sannies. It's a Sannies Jack X Amnesia Haze. I did mine 5 days ago. Here's a then and now. The last are the two reserves coming up the rear.
> View attachment 1301732View attachment 1301736View attachment 1301733View attachment 1301735View attachment 1301734


I did it with a few of mine too. Got four tops on all of them so far and I topped the four tops already on a couple of them so they've got 8 shoots each going now. Going to let the shoots grow out a bit before flowering them.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got some 6" PVC and some 6" SDR pipe but no elbows or caps or 'T' fittings. The PVC caps for 6" PVC are $30+ a piece and the rubber, clamp on type are $15 each so I don't think I'll be using the 6" pipe unless I can figure out a way to close up the ends cheaply. I can always drill holes and silicone fittings in the pipe for fill and drain purposes, just need to seal up the ends.

Other options for me are 4" drain pipe, 4" ABS pipe and possibly the vinyl fence post stuff in 4" or 5". I'd have to buy the most stuff if I go with the fence post and the least amount with the drain pipe since I already have some of it and some of the ABS.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Dez our man Jigfresh has done the flooded tube vert sucessfuly maybe he will give you some pointers.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2010)

He gave me some info on the flooded tube system. He uses a pretty small closet for his vertical and gets some nice stuff out of it. I like what he does a lot.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's some pics without the HPS lights on. I pulled all but the autos, and the big Raspberry to spray for mites. I saw what looked like possibly dead eggs under a leaf on the first plant I decided to check in the flower room so I sprayed them all with an organic spray. While spraying, I didn't see any more on any of the other plants so I don't know what's up with it. 
There definitely were mites on the moms though earlier in the week so I sprayed all of the vegging plants really good on Tuesday and kind of half-ass sprayed the flowering ones too. Today I saw what looked like eggs under the leaves of a lot of the vegging plants so I sprayed them all individually to make sure I get under all of the leaves. No moving mites though so I'm heading in the right direction at least.

Anyway, here's some porn for the class. The buds on the Afghan plants are all on the small side but seem dense and there's a lot of them. 
There's a pic of each of the 12/12 from seed plants in there and a couple of the vegging plants. 
The two bigger vegging plants are the Cat Kush and Headband that I used Uncle Ben's topping method on for 4 tops and then just topped the tops so there's 8 new shoots getting under way on them.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Shrubs Awesome room man. A lb per light freaking nice. How many do you pack under them bad boys Shrubs?


Thanks mon, I was growing 16 perpetually (harvesting 8 a month at 1.5 lbs per month) Now I'll be just pushing
bumper crops of 18 plants all at once, 6 plants per light, 3 oz per plant.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Real nice looking BMM, your room seems to be the grail that i one day hope to expand towards. So nice. Never seen such a good picture of "keeper pheno's" as that seedling pic, never actually seen a side by side actually showing the differences to such an extent. Such a contrast between one bean and the next.







it's officially getting very cold in my grow room, the totes must sit at around 8 degree's for their 12 hours darkness, might have to try and invest in some aquarium heaters. Although it is yet another little thing pushing me back towards a solid medium.

Been up since 3 am hacking my lungs out across the bed sheets so got hot chocolate, soup, central heating a a day off in a hope of being just about usable tomorrow at work, might warm myself up by standing over a big pot of simmering cannabutter.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning folks, wells its Friday time again...thanks for all the posts peeps, Shrubs, HeadsUp, Baja, Duchieman, Dez,....and Mutant Lizzard (please explain or show us what you created...I like things that don't cost a lot!!!)

Friday and I'll be cutting down the last today, Headband Blackjack cross...it's been in the dark for 72 hours now so is probably ready. Hopefully get some more hash done as well before the snow melts..

Have a good one.

DST


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2010)

DST said:


> ...I like things that don't cost a lot!!!)DST


lol, you aren't helping with the stereotypes there are you?.

have a good weekend y'all, i will hopefully have some bud shots next week. i just set up a new grow so i'll show you some pics of that too, gonna be sweeeeeeeet, god bless the 600


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

so over last night the girls officially had their first 12 hour night. the 3k bulb is in and now im just waiting for buds and equipment for upgrade time.

now i shall catch up on what i missed


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> so over last night the girls officially had their first 12 hour night. the 3k bulb is in and now im just waiting for buds and equipment for upgrade time.
> 
> now i shall catch up on what i missed


what you mean the 3k bulb, is that cfl?, do you have a 600w going yet?. is this your first ever grow or just first on here?, plants look real healthy, looking forward to some bud shots.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> what you mean the 3k bulb, is that cfl?, do you have a 600w going yet?. is this your first ever grow or just first on here?, plants look real healthy, looking forward to some bud shots.


is a sunpulse 600w MH 3k. for vegging i used the same bulb but witha 6.4k rating

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160504971584&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

and this is basically my first grow op. ive grown a couple male bagseeds outside but this is my first legit serious run


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2010)

well you're the highest repped begginer i know so lets add to it!. 
halide will have your plants stick-icky-icky


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> well you're the highest repped begginer i know so lets add to it!.
> halide will have your plants stick-icky-icky


thanks mann!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2010)

Talk about being asleep on your feet. Here are a couple of pics on my new moms. Casey Jones and Headband. I notice after about the twelfth hour of light the plants start to shut down for the day. They start getting droopy even though they still have six hours of light to go for the day. I took some pics last night of them asleep with the lights on and this morning after the lights have been on for about two and a half hours.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> lol, you aren't helping with the stereotypes there are you?.
> 
> have a good weekend y'all, i will hopefully have some bud shots next week. i just set up a new grow up so i'll show you some pics of that too, gonna be sweeeeeeeet, god bless the 600


I moved from one country where people watch pennies to another country where people watch pennies. The Dutch are def tighter than the Scots...or should I say, frugal!!! haha.



wally nutter said:


> thanks mann!!


Aye wally is giving us a fine show, real nice plants. I think his old man has been growing so I am sure he has had a head start over most nubes! And I think it shows. Rep later for that man.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

It's nice to see sleepy weed...lol. I noticed this a lot on my outdoor grow this year. As the sun starts to fall in the sky, the leaves do as well...bedtime.


Heads Up said:


> Talk about being asleep on your feet. Here are a couple of pics on my new moms. Casey Jones and Headband. I notice after about the twelfth hour of light the plants start to shut down for the day. They start getting droopy even though they still have six hours of light to go for the day. I took some pics last night of them asleep with the lights on and this morning after the lights have been on for about two and a half hours.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice bud shot tip top. I sometimes think I would like to do a hydro grow but then I start thinking about leaks and how everything can go haywire in hydro very quickly and I think, I'll stick to the dirt. This current grow I'm using grow bags and I have them sitting on the floor of my room. My temps stay between seventy one and seventy nine so I'm thinking they should actually like the cool of the floor, their roots won't cook.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Aye wally is giving us a fine show, real nice plants. I think his old man has been growing so I am sure he has had a head start over most nubes! And I think it shows. Rep later for that man.
> 
> Peace, DST


yeah my pops has the green thumb and he's passed it on to me 

he's oldschool as hell. keep it simple stupid style. he's got old heavy magnetic ballasts and 20 y/o bulbs. i'm getting him a new HPS for christmas finally


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

I was woken up a few weeks ago early in the morning by one of the guys downstairs saying my flat had a leak, i shit bricks, luckily it wasn't the totes, but i then had a bad dream a few nights later as a result, i for some reason dreampt that i opened my cabinet and found all of the plastic totes had suffered some sort of catastrophic structural failure and they were all just kinda "melting" into a flat heap on the floor with 100L of water cascading over the floor  I would be utterly screwed if one were to break though, not sure why i havn't bothered doubling them up.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

so im just hanging out in my garden checking out my first pistols ever!!!

i cant describe how stoked i am


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 3, 2010)

So its OFFICAL i let my Iced Grapefruits die i didnt go down their to put water in the tank for 3 days i come down today and they are both shriveled up like a dick in the pool lol. Makes me kinda sad but it motivated me to clean the shit out of my Grow room and now its just Purple Urkle By herself. I think she likes it like that lol Anyway this is why i need a grow friend so i could just pass these 2 Massivly half dead plants to somebody. They are still alive but i dont want to put water in the rez just for them to be neglected more and waste nutes ETC on something im just going to use for hash. ANYWAY how my 600w bros doing on this Friday morning GIVE ME SOME GOOD NEWS lol im bord and there is nothing to be done in the garden at the moment Maby the Veg room in due for Vacuuming and a PM spray down



wally nutter said:


> so im just hanging out in my garden checking out my first pistols ever!!!
> 
> i cant describe how stoked i am


 is it Pistol or Piston?????? Im confused lol But congrats bro


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> is it Pistol or Piston?????? Im confused lol But congrats bro


Niether. Pistil.


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hotsause I wish I knew some growers around my neck of the woods too.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Niether. Pistil.


thats funny


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm wishing now that I would've kept a male Raspberry cough plant to try harvesting pollen from. I want to have more seeds on hand so I can do more experimenting with 12/12 from seeds, party cup grows and stuff like that. I just don't want to use any of the seeds I have currently for it. This Raspberry Cough strain seems to have quite large plants too so could be a nice deal.

Do you guys think I could get the same quality of pollen from a plant if it's grown 12/12 from seeds or does the way the male grows have anything to do with it? I do still have 5 reg Raspberry seeds and I'm sure I'll get at least 1 male from them. I was thinking I could get them germinated and grow them all 12/12 from seed and once they show sex, either put a male in a box on his own with some CFLs or put a male and female in a box together and them them go at it. This way I'd either end up with some pollen for breeding, a shitload of seeds of either Rapsberry Cough or a cross if I was to put a different strain female in with the male. I suppose I could try to harvest some pollen from a male AND let him do his thing with a female or two if I wanted.

I was just thinking I could do a cardboard box grow with them separate from my current grow so as to not pollenate the other girls. Start them off in the flower room and separate them once they show sex.

Good idea or bad? Is there a lot of risk in getting seeds in everything in the vert room by even having the box in the same garage as the vert room or would it be pretty safe as long as the box is nowhere near the intakes of the other rooms?


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Good idea or bad? Is there a lot of risk in getting seeds in everything in the vert room by even having the box in the same garage as the vert room or would it be pretty safe as long as the box is nowhere near the intakes of the other rooms?


There is a lot of risk of cross contamination imo. I have seperated two DPQ's this run and had them both in a black bag with an oscillating fan (the bag was tied up and I didn't do it in my grow room either) I then after spraying lightly put the DPQ back into the flower room ( I see a lot of cross pollination now on my cheese plant) Next run I will do the same but after pollinating the females, run them in a seperate box, (was thinking see-through tote box or something like that - with an air sock/filter and fan for circulation.)


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 3, 2010)

DEZ-the cheapest way I found to make a vertical setup was with 4" white irrigation drain pipe. The 4" white clean water pipes will cost about $140 a tier, but the irrigation pipe will cost about $140 for 4 tiers...big difference. Any way you go with PVC, make sure you use glue primer before using glue. I have yet to have a leak from either of my octos. hope this helps.

EDIT:If you are thinking about cross pollenation, I would not do it in a vertical grow. I need a few fans in my room to keep the co2 and air circulating around. When I get nanners popping anywhere, I get seeds everywhere. Vertical has less room for error, but once you get it, you got it.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> DEZ-the cheapest way I found to make a vertical setup was with 4" white irrigation drain pipe. The 4" white clean water pipes will cost about $140 a tier, but the irrigation pipe will cost about $140 for 4 tiers...big difference. Any way you go with PVC, make sure you use glue primer before using glue. I have yet to have a leak from either of my octos. hope this helps.


Thank you. I am familiar with working with pipe , j/k. Seriously though, I do use PVC and ABS pretty regularly (hazards of trenching through schools and parks) and that's why I have some just sitting around. I've got bundles of smaller stuff and then I have some 3", 4" and 6" stuff too. The 6" would be awesome but it's going to be too pricey and most sytems are 4" anyway so I'll most likely be going with the drain pipe, like you said. 



DST said:


> There is a lot of risk of cross contamination imo. I have seperated two DPQ's this run and had them both in a black bag with an oscillating fan (the bag was tied up and I didn't do it in my grow room either) I then after spraying lightly put the DPQ back into the flower room ( I see a lot of cross pollination now on my cheese plant) Next run I will do the same but after pollinating the females, run them in a seperate box, (was thinking see-through tote box or something like that - with an air sock/filter and fan for circulation.)


So you think it would be okay if I let them finish in a separate box though? Never return them to the regular flower room? I mentioned a cardboard box but could use this bigass black tote I've got too if the plants were grown 12/12 from seed since they'd stay small. A clear one would be great I think.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

I really want to start having some seeds without having to spend $50-$150 every time I want some so I think I will germ the 5 RC seeds and grow them 12/12 from seed. I think I might just have them go start to finish in a tote or box with CFLs though and never put them in the vert room at all just to be safe. I'll have to stick a couple plants of other strains in ther too once I have a stud for some variety. 

It'll be one or two of the following since it's what I have going:
- Jack Herer
- White Widow
- Purple Haze
- Cataract Kush
- Headband
- DOG
- Aghan Kush

I'll just root a clone of each of whichever strains and stick it in there with the male RC and one female RC and let em go.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

jus ordered some beans. attitude is giving away killer seeds!!

so anyway heres the list.

5 fem Sativa Seeds Hawaii Maui Waui

10 reg TGA Subcool Seeds The Third Dimension 

freebies include one of each:

UFO#3 Kannabia Seeds Big Band Feminized

UFO#1Kannabia Seeds Kannabia Special Feminized

UFO#2Kannabia Seeds Power Skunk Feminized

Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized

Dutch Passion Orange Bud Feminized

Dutch Passion Mekong High

Dutch Passion White Widow Feminized

Dutch Passion Skunk #11 Feminized


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 3, 2010)

well i want to make some canna butter to make into plain brownies. so i had a few questions, i only want to make enough butter to make brownies so how much butter do i use, also i want very strong ones, so ho much bud should i use. and do i use the same amount of canna butter in the brownies as reg butter.
i basicly know how yo make strong browneis


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i want to make some canna butter to make into plain brownies. so i had a few questions, i only want to make enough butter to make brownies so how much butter do i use, also i want very strong ones, so ho much bud should i use. and do i use the same amount of canna butter in the brownies as reg butter.
> i basicly know how yo make strong browneis


If you have a brownie recipe, you want use however much butter the recipe calls for. Substitute the same amount of cannabutter as you would reg butter. If you're wanting to make just enough for your one batch of brownies, just put however much the recipe calls for plus a little extra in the pot with your weed. You'll lose some butter during straining and some will stay on the utensils, etc. That's why I say to put a little extra. 

Example: If therecipe calls for 1/2 cup or 1 stick, put 3/4 cup or a stick and a half in with your weed and you'll end up with just over what you need. I use 1 1/4 stick of reg butter to make 1 stick of cannabutter and it usually comes out just about perfect.

If you want them strong, use 1/4oz of weed to 1 stick of butter. It's the ratio I like to use and my butter is typically pretty strong, makes much stronger edibles than the edibles from a club.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

I told DST I'd post this here. Like him, I hate to waste any part of a plant so when I topped a seedling I put the top in the bubble cloner. It's comedy to me really since it's soo small. There's only about 3/4" of stem sticking out the bottom of the neoprene, LOL. It's been in there for a few days or so now and it looks better than before I cut it from the plant. No roots yet and I'm not sure they'll ever show but either way I thought it would be a fun little experiment.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2010)

Wally, Maui waui, you ever smoke a good sativa? If not you're in for a treat. And speaking of sativa, tomorrow is chopping day for some acapulco gold and red diesel over at stupid's house. I am looking forward to smoking some gold, haven't had it in decades. Stupid is on this no smoke kick, he tries to only use his vaporizer. He stopped smoking cigs about ten years or so ago and since he's getting old, like me, he worries about his health. I tell him I don't know why, he is going to die just as surely as I am, why worry about it, when the day comes, you're gone. Back to the point, outside of a couple of hits, all the scissor hash will go home with me.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 3, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> If you have a brownie recipe, you want use however much butter the recipe calls for. Substitute the same amount of cannabutter as you would reg butter. If you're wanting to make just enough for your one batch of brownies, just put however much the recipe calls for plus a little extra in the pot with your weed. You'll lose some butter during straining and some will stay on the utensils, etc. That's why I say to put a little extra.
> 
> Example: If therecipe calls for 1/2 cup or 1 stick, put 3/4 cup or a stick and a half in with your weed and you'll end up with just over what you need. I use 1 1/4 stick of reg butter to make 1 stick of cannabutter and it usually comes out just about perfect.
> 
> If you want them strong, use 1/4oz of weed to 1 stick of butter. It's the ratio I like to use and my butter is typically pretty strong, makes much stronger edibles than the edibles from a club.


thanks for the info, how long to i cook the weed in the butter for, and is theri a tempo i dont want to go over in the oven


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2010)

So I got me some neem oil, I have no idea why, I don't know how it's used, so I'm reading up on its uses. This is for everyone who has problems with powdery mildew and spider mites...

_Pyrethrum has been used to kill mites. It is a natural pesticide produced by a close relative of the chrysanthemum. The problem with using it is that many races of mites have developed immunity to it. However, it is the first miticide you should try. _
_Cinnamite comes as a concentrate that is diluted and sprayed on the plants. It contains a miticide derived from cinnamon oil. It is very safe and is rated least hazardous. It is quite effective but it doesn't kill the eggs. It should be used every three days for two weeks to make sure all the mites are killed soon after they hatch. It is a contact spray so plants should be dipped or sprayed on the leaf undersides. It is also effective against powdery mildew._
_Neem oil is a natural miticide derived from the nuts of the Neem tree, which is found in India. It is a mite repellent as well, so some gardeners use it as a prophylactic, spraying it on a weekly basis. I mix neem oil with Cinnamite to eliminate small infections. Cinnamite and neem oil are also used against powdery mildew._
_For growers who distrust anything commercial, try an ?herbal tea? that acts as a miticide. To each quart of water use a tablespoon each of ground cinnamon, ground clove and 2 tablespoons of ground Italian seasoning. Heat the mixture until it starts to simmer, then turn off the heat. Add 2 tablespoons crushed fresh garlic when the water cools to warm. Let the tea sit until it cools. Strain and save the water using a cloth or coffee filter. Add a few drops of liquid soap or dishwashing liquid to the water. It is ready to be sprayed on the leaf undersides. After spraying the mites off with water, spray it on the leaf undersides. It will eliminate the mites if it is sprayed every three days after the wash. Within two weeks the mites will probably be gone. 
_


_Courtesy Ed Rosenthal_


_Then we have this home-made remedy from what I presume is a fellow grower out there on terra firma..._



Here is a remedy I just started with and it seems to work fine. It is also very inexpensive and seems to be very safe as far as not damaging the plant. I first used it on aphids and then tried it on some spider mites on my cannabis plant.
Try doing this:...chop up about 10 habanero peppers and several cloves of garlic. Put them into a bottle of water and let set for a few days until the water is very hot, pepper wise. You could also chop up other types of hot chilis but habaneros are the hottest.
After allowing to soak for several days strain the water and you're ready to start spraying. I call it "habanero hell". It's totally natural with no dangerous chemicals. It seems to kill them instantly and will probably make the leaves too hot to suck on. I just started this so will see how it goes.
I found this idea while "googling" on treating for aphids. Any really hot peppers will probably work.


I do know that hot chilies are used in gardening to repel pests, maybe it works on our hobby???

Scotch Bonnet are the same as habaneros, they also are not the hottest pepper on record...and it's not the ghost chili either, I just read some Brit came up with a new pepper that is 350k scovill units hotter than the ghost chili.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 3, 2010)

i use neem to kill mites and it works great it is easy to use as well.
ive also done the peppers, and garlic chopped up and boiled and then sprayed on but i liked the neem oil better


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

[youtube]/v/NI8OQXnkWIQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 3, 2010)

I use diatamatious Earth


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 3, 2010)

We calls em rutabagas over here . . . 

Love a mashed swede, I do.

Thanks, Mr. West.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the info, how long to i cook the weed in the butter for, and is theri a tempo i dont want to go over in the oven


 
Cook time is personal preference imo. Everybody has an opinion on it and I've tried different times and haven't seen much difference. If you're doing it in a pot on a stove you cna get away with going anywhere from 2-4hrs. I've even simmered it for less than 2 hrs and still had bomb butter.
As for temps, I can't say for sure that it matters. Everything I've made so far has had to be baked over the 280 that people say is the point that the THC cooks off and I've yet to make bunk edibles. I say just follow whatever recipe you've got for your brownies and enjoy.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

I use Garden Takedown Spray which is also organic.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 3, 2010)

YAWNNNNN what to do what to talk about.... DST how does DOG do with Cloning? Im going to make her a mother for a round or 2 then Flower her. As for the Querkle i think i might transplant her into soil soon


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> YAWNNNNN what to do what to talk about.... DST how does DOG do with Cloning? Im going to make her a mother for a round or 2 then Flower her. As for the Querkle i think i might transplant her into soil soon


I was wondering the same thing. I plan on taking some cuttings from each of the 2 I've got going once they show sex which will be after they're in 12/12/


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 3, 2010)

Well i went and checked on my Purple Urkle i forgot my light now goes off an hour early since the Time switch. She is looking good no sign of Powdery Mildew (After i moved out my Iced Grapefruits i pulled her out and whipped down my grow room with disinfectent whips)

Anyway heres my Purple Urkle im on my laptop so i cant look at Herbiq to see what day it is


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 3, 2010)

looking good Hotsauce how far along are they?


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 3, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> looking good Hotsauce how far along are they?


She is on day 73. Since she has the room to herself now i moved the light lower. How much longer do you guys think im guessing 2 weeks i want to wait till i see alot of Ambers this go round i was sort of disappointed in the high of my Blueberry Dwarf the Road Runner on the other hand SMELLS DANK BUT TASTE LIKE FUCKING MEAT WHEN YOU SMOKE IT..... Even out the Vape it taste WORSE....................... Guess i see why it was a freebie but out of a Blunt its not to bad

GUESSES ON YIELD AND HOW MUCH TIME LEFT?


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, so after alot of thought i decided to go with 2 white widdow, 2 NYC desil and 2 bozeman kush. I have to wait one more week for the clones and have been testing the tent temps and timing, with the lights on it stays between 71 and 75, lights off temps are between 70 and 65 or so. what are your temps? just curious.


peace


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 3, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> YAWNNNNN what to do what to talk about.... DST how does DOG do with Cloning? Im going to make her a mother for a round or 2 then Flower her. As for the Querkle i think i might transplant her into soil soon


Not to answer for D, Buy my dogs have responded very well to cloning. A vigorous breed from all my observatons. Clone em HS just clone em.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> She is on day 73. Since she has the room to herself now i moved the light lower. How much longer do you guys think im guessing 2 weeks i want to wait till i see alot of Ambers this go round i was sort of disappointed in the high of my Blueberry Dwarf the Road Runner on the other hand SMELLS DANK BUT TASTE LIKE FUCKING MEAT WHEN YOU SMOKE IT..... Even out the Vape it taste WORSE....................... Guess i see why it was a freebie but out of a Blunt its not to bad
> 
> GUESSES ON YIELD AND HOW MUCH TIME LEFT?


That things got a big, fat ass cola in her. Very nice HS. It's just a wild guess as I really cant tell that kind of stuff by looking at a plant but I'd say you should get upwards of 10-15 grams . Im kidding obviously, I'd have to guess in the neighborhood of 60-70g.



1badmasonman said:


> Not to answer for D, Buy my dogs have responded very well to cloning. A vigorous breed from all my observatons. Clone em HS just clone em.


That's what I like to hear. Thanks bro!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 3, 2010)

A lilttle update from the Bloom room day 33 flower


Blue Mystic cola






Blueberry Kush buds








Its all Organic!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Not to answer for D, Buy my dogs have responded very well to cloning. A vigorous breed from all my observatons. Clone em HS just clone em.


 Thanks ill probably clip some clones tomorrow. I want to pop some more seeds but i dont want to have my Clones outgrow my flowering room



Dezracer said:


> That things got a big, fat ass cola in her. Very nice HS. It's just a wild guess as I really cant tell that kind of stuff by looking at a plant but I'd say you should get upwards of 10-15 grams . Im kidding obviously, I'd have to guess in the neighborhood of 60-70g.


Thats what im hoping


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Yup 1BMM, they seem to clone well. Will throw up a pic of a clone of my revegging DOG...clone was taken half way through flower...

HAve a nice Saturday...thank god I have no clipping to do today, just need to fish all my DPQ seeds out so sticky fingers none the less...ran out of gloves and too lazy to get more. I think Masonman used it, but I also just splash some olive oil on my hands and rub then wipe of with a towel...works great, thank you Romans!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

A blatant copy and paste from my journal, sorry guys, just way too stoned to fiddle around...aaaaagh, Thelma joints, headband and cheese hash bongs....what a nice way to start a cold Saturday.



DST said:


> Here's a couple of gems out of the veg tent.
> 
> Hopefully Mrs and Mrs Deep Purple X Psychosis X Jack The Ripper.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2010)

headjack is looking frosty D, any more beans?


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 4, 2010)

DST said:


> A blatant copy and paste from my journal, sorry guys, just way too stoned to fiddle around...aaaaagh, Thelma joints, headband and cheese hash bongs....what a nice way to start a cold Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 4, 2010)

^^^That's how I do it.....then it's to the jars...and I burp the jars everyday for about a week...or two.^^^


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2010)

edward norton is to good of an actor......
[video=youtube;Oqo24s4s98k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqo24s4s98k[/video]


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

Alright DST, Nice Porn M8. Bet the HeadbandxBlackjack was tasty!


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 4, 2010)

DST what are the temps in your room running? Day, night veg, flower


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 4, 2010)

Yup D good ole olive oil. Works like a charm for sticky icky fingies. Sorry to here of the mites D hope you get em whooped. 

Well gentlemen got my first rip session in snowboarding yesterday and good lord am i hurting lol. I havent boarded in many years and me being the adrenaline junkie I am took to it like i never quit riding. I hit a kicker jump at about 25mph caught about 8 ft of air and landed smack on my ass lol..... I think i broke me fkn tailbone ooooch. Never the less a fantastic sport and a great way to beat the winter blues.

We got 8" of snow here lastnight sos im going shredding again today. Of course ill be getting ripped the whole day hahaha. 

Have a good one fellas.  1BMM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

1bmm, thats cool as shit. no snow or mountains where i am.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice show D.
I've never tried the paper bag method either. I hang them until crispy on the outside and then jar them up. I burp the jars a couple times a day for a couple weeks and it's usually good to go. there's been a couple times where there was more moisture inside the bids than it looked and after jarring for 24 hours they were pretty moist again so I put them in a cardboard box that was cracked open on one end for the day and then back into the jars after that. I suppose it's similar to a bag.

My Dogs are starting to take off already. They're 2 weeks old now I think, have to check that though. Almost ready for the first round of topping if I do top them. Not sure I will though, may LST them instead.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

im going to be doing some DOG breeding this month(cannabis and canine), and also just popped another DOG seed.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 4, 2010)

what kind of pups bro????....I'm looking for a german shorthair


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

this will be an APBT litter. And i ordered my 600 so i guess i'm official now even thought its not here yet.. no more lurking, im in the party now.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 4, 2010)

DST-Tasty looking buds, love those beautiful trichomes.

1BMM & HU-Olive oil works great, but vegetable oil works well too, and is alot cheaper...my wife was pissed I was using a $12 bottle of olive oil on my hands.

GG-That is quite the vigorous grower you have there. Looks great, and looks like it will definitely be a nice yield.

Most of the mountains around here are still making snow, the fresh stuff isnt dumping. 1BMM, hope your arse is okay. My dad landed so hard on his last season, that the chiropractor had to pull his tail bone back into alignment. I dig all the growers who are dealing with freezing temps and snow, but have there tropical getaways....in a closet.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 4, 2010)

well i cooked up some budder last night, i used about 20 grams of permafrost buds and about 1 1/4 cup of butter and ended up with about 1 cup at the end of 4 hours. today i will bake into either brownies or cookies. i am not a huge mediables fan but ive never had strong medables either except one time a long time ago.

also these 2 pics are of a piece of wood at the beach on the oregon coast. i thought it looked like a skull


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well i cooked up some budder last night, i used about 20 grams of permafrost buds and about 1 1/4 cup of butter and ended up with about 1 cup at the end of 4 hours. today i will bake into either brownies or cookies. i am not a huge mediables fan but ive never had strong medables either except one time a long time ago.
> 
> also these 2 pics are of a piece of wood at the beach on the oregon coast. i thought it looked like a skull


Trippy looking piece of wood.
Your butter should be pretty strong too with that ratio. 10g/stick is a lot if the bud is potent.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2010)

That's actually the sweettooth ghb, ta for rep though  just 2 sweettooth in flower with a small cheese just gone in. Cheese is the lil fella on the left


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Dec 4, 2010)

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 4, 2010)

Love2Smoke85 said:


> Super Lemon Haze


Yea that looks really nice.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 4, 2010)

Another trimming day bites the dust. Here are a couple of pics of some acapulco gold, the lighter looking bud, and red diesel...and a little ball of scissor hash.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2010)

Rooby rooby roo!!

Nice buds HU. My cup runneth over with jealousy. I have no smoke at the moment 

I am all hydro'd up though. Got the rest of my pieces to put together the vertical hydro stuff and I put my 2x4 hydro system back together in the veg room. I had to reconfigure the shelves to make it fit but it's shoehorned in there now. All bit a few of the soil plants are in the flower room too so all that's left is to get a S-load of clones going in rockwool.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 4, 2010)

Good old scooby has been from florida to california with me. I'll let everyone know how it smokes when it dries, it sure isn't getting any cure. It's not my bud, I just helped trim today. It's my golfing partner's. I'm in the same boat with you dez, the waiting game. I think I still have two more weeks on seven plants, four more weeks on two plants, the mothers from my current clones, and fourteen clones that are heading towards the end of week two of flower. This upcoming wednesday will be the end of week six of vegging for my two new mothers and I'll take some clones, let the mothers rest for a few days and then put them into the flower room. I'll veg the clones for a couple/few weeks and then put them into the flower room when space allows. I would like to get a jump start on my next grow so I want everything out of the tent by the end of the month so I can have the tent free and clear to start my sativa beans for my first attempt at a scrog.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 4, 2010)

Aculpoco Gold HU awe snap that shit looks kill.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

Seriously high and no one is on line.......ah well.....good show all, I can hardly see 

D


----------



## duchieman (Dec 4, 2010)

Day 40 of 12/12 for my revegged bag seed clone, man I wish I knew what this is, she smell great. Jackhammer is topped UB style and in the floral room along with the reveg of the reveg. Then my other two Jackhammers coming up the rear by 2 weeks. I'm thinking I need to order some primo Indica with a shorter flower than the Sannies Jack X Amnesia Haze cross's 12 to 14 weeks.
"Tis the season to be jolly, fa la la la la, lala, la, laaah!  
OK, I was allowed to open one of my presents early, but only cause I need it. My new bottle of BS.

Cheers Duchie


----------



## bajafox (Dec 4, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Another trimming day bites the dust. Here are a couple of pics of some acapulco gold, the lighter looking bud, and red diesel...and a little ball of scissor hash.


How long did you flower your AG? I have one going right now at 57 days flower and 8 weeks vegging in a 2 gallon pot. She's only about 23" tall but I plan to put her clone in a 3j gallon smart pot next

She looks tasty, can't wait to chop mine down


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2010)

I got a question for everyone. What light do you use for vegging vs. flowering? What I mean is veg - 400w & flower - 1200w, or veg - 600w & flower 600w... or whatever you do.

I'm wondering how much light to use for my next veg period. I usually use something like a 250w for veg... but I wonder if anyone finds using the same wattage for veg as flower makes the plants do better. I would guess it keeps them shorter with more light, maybe more budsites... not sure. That's why I'm asking, lol.

peace


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2010)

125w cfl for veg, 600w hps for flowering.


----------



## bajafox (Dec 5, 2010)

200w cfl for veg


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2010)

300cfl 6.4k then 400w MH


----------



## bajafox (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm planning to upgrade to LED for veg in a few weeks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

300w cfl .............


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 5, 2010)

400 MH 600 HPS. Gonna invest in some cfl's tho'.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

250w hps for veg 600w and 400w hps for flower.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 5, 2010)

day 34 Blue Mystic


----------



## duchieman (Dec 5, 2010)

200 cfl then 600 friggin HPS baby!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I got a question for everyone. What light do you use for vegging vs. flowering? What I mean is veg - 400w & flower - 1200w, or veg - 600w & flower 600w... or whatever you do.
> 
> I'm wondering how much light to use for my next veg period. I usually use something like a 250w for veg... but I wonder if anyone finds using the same wattage for veg as flower makes the plants do better. I would guess it keeps them shorter with more light, maybe more budsites... not sure. That's why I'm asking, lol.
> 
> peace


Four foot, four tube HO t-5 20k lumens. Two 6500k tubes, two 4100k tubes for vegging. Glad to see you back jig.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 5, 2010)

What effect does light have on buds? Is it the light hitting your buds that makes them grow or is it light hitting the leaves that makes the bud grow?

GG, very nice looking bud shot, the plant's leaves look super healthy. Nice job. DST, ttt, and dutchie, also some nice bud shots and love to smoke, nice lemon. Looks like it's about to hit harvest time for more than a few of us.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 5, 2010)

400w MH for now...but thinking of 600-1000w HPS for veg would be better....I know it's not the proper spectrum...but it's def. stronger.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 5, 2010)

125W cfl for seedlings and clones then 600w HPS for veg and flower


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2010)

2ft 8 bulb HOt5 for per-veg(24/0)two weeks,600 hps veg(6 weeks)at 18/6.
flower two 600hps......


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 5, 2010)

I just bought a 1000W MH light for veg so I can free up two 600 HPS for flowering. Going to fire it up next weekend after I finish a big rearrangement (swapping veg and flower spaces, it's a ceiling height thing)


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 5, 2010)

150hps veg/600hps flower

LED is no upgrade.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I got a question for everyone. What light do you use for vegging vs. flowering? What I mean is veg - 400w & flower - 1200w, or veg - 600w & flower 600w... or whatever you do.
> 
> I'm wondering how much light to use for my next veg period. I usually use something like a 250w for veg... but I wonder if anyone finds using the same wattage for veg as flower makes the plants do better. I would guess it keeps them shorter with more light, maybe more budsites... not sure. That's why I'm asking, lol.
> 
> peace


i did use a 200 watt cfl blue spectrum for veg and 600 hps for flower, the cfl worked great for me, grew the plants fast and not stretchy at all


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 5, 2010)

Genuity, you don't use metal halides to veg your plants at all? Beside your first two weeks everything is done with an hps lamp?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, you don't use metal halides to veg your plants at all? Beside your first two weeks everything is done with an hps lamp?


interesting. all i use are MH


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 5, 2010)

600W grolux bulbs have blue spectrum light in them so they do it all


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2010)

most decent hps bulbs have a decent spectrum, a lot of peeps in the Dam only use HPS's..sonT's. The local Home and Garden growshop only sells HPS bulbs. I had to order my MH on the infoweb


----------



## mango tango (Dec 5, 2010)

secret jardin dr 100 with an air cooled daystar 600w hps. 
435cfm exhaust fan hooked to carbon filter w/ intake fan. never gets above 72 degrees. i even direct the heat from the bulb back into the tent for heat and to keep co2 in tent

got ak47 and blueberry growin.


blueberry..  ak47...

i have 2 clones from each in a secret jardin dr80 under a 400w MH also. lets hope they do as well


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 5, 2010)

mango tango said:


> secret jardin dr 100 with an air cooled daystar 600w hps.
> 435cfm exhaust fan hooked to carbon filter w/ intake fan. never gets above 72 degrees. i even direct the heat from the bulb back into the tent for heat and to keep co2 in tent
> 
> got ak47 and blueberry growin.
> ...


Nice all the smells contained in one area! no worrys.


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, you don't use metal halides to veg your plants at all? Beside your first two weeks everything is done with an hps lamp?


no MH for me,i try to get all my growth from the hps.
i might throw some daylight cfls in the flower room the last few weeks,but thats it i think.


----------



## mango tango (Dec 5, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Nice all the smells contained in one area! no worrys.


ha exactly! it really does make a difference, my veg room is stinky!
and with the fresh air intake coming in from outside... it keeps the temps cool.

here is the carbon filter and fan...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 5, 2010)

I use flouros for veg. 2 of the 2', 4 tube HO t5 fixtures and a 4', 6 tube t8 fixture. All are 6500k but 2 of the t8 bulbs which are 3000k I think. The t8 is doing most of the veg duties now and the others are covering a couple moms and the humidity dome and seedlings


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I got a question for everyone. What light do you use for vegging vs. flowering? What I mean is veg - 400w & flower - 1200w, or veg - 600w & flower 600w... or whatever you do.
> 
> I'm wondering how much light to use for my next veg period. I usually use something like a 250w for veg... but I wonder if anyone finds using the same wattage for veg as flower makes the plants do better. I would guess it keeps them shorter with more light, maybe more budsites... not sure. That's why I'm asking, lol.
> 
> peace


Jig I veg under a 4 bulb t8 floro until i repot and then veg under 2 600's. It does have a noticeable effect vegging under MH vs floro. I found that it keeps the plants more compact as theyre not stretching to reach optimal light. But mostly they just beef up alot faster.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 5, 2010)

Making hash for my first time today. Ill thow up some pics for you gents in a bit.  1BMM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 5, 2010)

jig - I use two 4' 8 bulb HO t5 fixtures for veg, I have a mix of bulbs that has no rhyme or reason. In my flower I use 2 600w bulbs per octo for a total of 4 bulbs. As for the consistency of wattage, I would uneducatedley guess that it would be beneficial to use the same wattage. We know that more watts are better in flower, and I know when i put the t5 bulbs closer to the vegging plants, they do grow closer and more budsites. But the light loss from a floro bulb is greater then that of a hps. Then comes the question of mh, hps, or floro lighting. I have had the same veg growth from 400w of floro as 400w of hps, but I have yet to purchase a mh setup.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 5, 2010)

Letting the mix settle. Think i may have mixed the ice and water a bit to much??? Well see in the morning 

A few of the filling up cave.




Changed out the res today and back to feeding nutes in the hydro. My Timewarp, Timewarp X Romulan & Grape Ape seedlings got repotted today and im gonna veg everyhthing for 2 weeks take a few cuts from the keepers and flower. Cant wait for some of me own buds again. 

 1BMM


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I got a question for everyone. What light do you use for vegging vs. flowering? What I mean is veg - 400w & flower - 1200w, or veg - 600w & flower 600w... or whatever you do.
> 
> I'm wondering how much light to use for my next veg period. I usually use something like a 250w for veg... but I wonder if anyone finds using the same wattage for veg as flower makes the plants do better. I would guess it keeps them shorter with more light, maybe more budsites... not sure. That's why I'm asking, lol.
> 
> peace


 
wow, never seen so many people answer the same question. so while we are on the subject.......... 

1x220w cfl 4200k + 1x125w cfl 6500k for veg and two 600w hps dual spectrum for flower. i certainly notice the difference when i move them from the cfls to the hps, they stretch like hell.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

I know, it was almost like a survey...governments find it harder collecting information than the 600 does!!!!!



ghb said:


> wow, never seen so many people answer the same question. so while we are on the subject..........
> 
> 1x220w cfl 4200k + 1x125w cfl 6500k for veg and two 600w hps dual spectrum for flower. i certainly notice the difference when i move them from the cfls to the hps, they stretch like hell.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2010)

my babys 35 day into 12/12 few brown spots on one them dont no whats up any ideas my first grow????/


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2010)

Budolskie, thoe look just great, loving the long continuous colas 












She turned out pretty good in the end  Got tired of waiting and smelt a little funky in the tote so decided to harvest her.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

bajafox said:


> How long did you flower your AG? I have one going right now at 57 days flower and 8 weeks vegging in a 2 gallon pot. She's only about 23" tall but I plan to put her clone in a 3j gallon smart pot next
> 
> She looks tasty, can't wait to chop mine down



Just noticed this, I think it was around eleven weeks, they are not my plants. I can tell you this, his were grown in three gallon waste paper baskets, the ones like masonman uses, and his were supercropped and lst'd and they were easily four feet tall. I'll let you know about weight in few days when they dry and it's time to jar the bud.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Letting the mix settle. Think i may have mixed the ice and water a bit to much??? Well see in the morning
> 
> A few of the filling up cave.
> 
> 1BMM


Nice Good luck with the hash i cant wait to make some off the Purple Urkle


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Well after all the frikkin talk of veg lights.....I only go and break my sodding 300w cfl!! fuk stix!

Boo...


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

i mourn your loss, what happened?


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Well after all the frikkin talk of veg lights.....I only go and break my sodding 300w cfl!! fuk stix!
> 
> Boo...


too much tinkering around or what?


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 6, 2010)

ghb said:


> i mourn your loss, what happened?


Im confused who is this to????


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Im confused who is this to????


dst broke his 300w cfl, there is just no replacing a quality flourescent when it comes to vegging.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

Bummer on the CFL, sucks to break shit. I'm sure you have some backup veg lights though, right?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 6, 2010)

ghb said:


> dst broke his 300w cfl, there is just no replacing a quality flourescent when it comes to vegging.


*Cough* *Sun**cough*_*Light*_*Cough*


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

Anybody have some ideas for me on a little side thing I've got going?
I've germinated the other 5 Raspberry Cough reg seeds and am putting them in RW cubes today and in the humidity dome until they sprout.

The plan for them is to grow them 12/12 from seed to keep them small so they don't take up much space. I want to let a male or two go full cycle and pollenate a female of this strain so I can get more seeds without buying more. I'd also like to cross it with a couple other strains I have by putting a clone of each in with the RBC plants once they show sex.

The issue is I want to try my best to not end up with 30+ plants full of seeds in the process so I need them to be separated really well. Was thinking of putting a tote on top of another tote but upside down so they're top to top with the plants inside and seal it up. The top tote either being a clear one or I'll attach a piece of plexi to the top one so I can see inside to monitor the plants. 

Was thinking of cutting holes in the bottom of the lower tote and dropping the plants through and doing either a E&F or DWC since if I seal the box up I wouldn't be able to get inside to water them if they were in soil. My concern is heat and humidity in there with no ventilation and if I ventilate it, I worry about pollen getting out and ending up on the other plants.
Ideally I'd have another space to do this in but I don't. Can't put them inside the house because the wifey and kids will complain about the funk.

Any help I can get from the 600 would be greatly appreciated. I'll rep everyone that has a suggestion too if RIU will alow me. It won't let me rep some of you though, says I need to spread it around.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 6, 2010)

I made a "Tent" out pf an aquarium stand. just for male.
You dont have to fully flower a male the pollen is good befor the flower opens(how I made Strawberry purple).
I just chop pollen sacs right befor they open and keep them on a paper plate till dry enough to open, some open on their own.
Save pollen in a bottle Green or brown Or taped up from light.
apply with paint brush.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.
I've read up on collecting the pollen and considered just doing that but I've also heard many times where people put the female that's been pollenated back into their flower room and ended up with seeds in other plants as well. I guess from the circulation fans in the room blowing the pollen all over?
That's why I would like to just keep them all separate from the time they show sex to harvest.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I've read up on collecting the pollen and considered just doing that but I've also heard many times where people put the female that's been pollenated back into their flower room and ended up with seeds in other plants as well. I guess from the circulation fans in the room blowing the pollent all over?
> That's why I would like to just keep them all separate from the time they show sex to harvest.


If you spray down the plant real well after pollinating, the water should take care of any stray bits of pollen.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> If you spray down the plant real well after pollinating, the water should take care of any stray bits of pollen.


Hadn't heard that before. Water doesn't affect/hurt the pollen at all?


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> too much tinkering around or what?


I moved my veg tent inside while I cleaned out my grow room, then moved it back today and made the stupid error of screwing it in while holding onto part of the fluro glass, and I cracked it!

Anyway, I got 5 cfls in there, 4.1k, and some 6.5k, and a fluro tube. About 6 million plugs but fuck it, will have to do while I order and wait for the new cfl. I also put my bigger plants temp under the 400mh in the main flower room which I am still messing around with...so everyone has sunshine.

Off to train. Laters, DST


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 6, 2010)

Just Wait about three weeks before sticking them back in, you could 12/12 your little room too, once pollinated the plant will make seeds in any lighting condition/.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 6, 2010)

well made brownies the other day and they turned out dam strong, still not a huge fan of mediables though, i just dont like the weed taste at all it did knock me on my ass for about 6 hours though and i only ate 1 1/2 i put in a lil less then 2/3 cup of canna butter in and the rest reg butter cuz i ran out, i used 1 1/4 cup of butter to cook it in but the butter cooked off leaving me with less, next time i do it i am just using veg oil cuz it does not burn off. any way they turned out good and strong and great to go to sleep or help strong pains


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Just Wait about three weeks before sticking them back in, you could 12/12 your little room too, once pollinated the plant will make seeds in any lighting condition/.


Yeah I planned on growing them 12/12 from seed but mainly to keep them small so they don't take up too much space. I may just take your suggestion of trying to collect the pollen from the male and then brush it on just a few buds outside the grow room, keeping them separated for a few weeks and then sticking them back in with the rest of the bunch. I could do a temp tent when it's time to put some pollen the girls and keep them in there for a few weeks I guess.


----------



## dnqu8 (Dec 6, 2010)

hey can anyone help me, i am on my first complete grow. and i cant figure out the gender of my plant. i have two pictures. im pretty positive one of them is the female flowers but i cant figure out what this other thing is check it out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2010)

they both look female to me. . . first one for sure.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 6, 2010)

dnqu8 said:


> hey can anyone help me, i am on my first complete grow. and i cant figure out the gender of my plant. i have two pictures. im pretty positive one of them is the female flowers but i cant figure out what this other thing is check it out.View attachment 1309181View attachment 1309187


They both look fine to me - it looks like those are hairs coming out on the second one too. If you get balls that don't open right away, then you have problems.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Hadn't heard that before. Water doesn't affect/hurt the pollen at all?


You'd want to make sure the plant is pollinated before you spray it down - the water spray should just keep the bits of left over pollen from getting back in the air and on to a plant you don't want seeds from.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

Dez, by the time the males show sex...and if you're doing a 12/12 from seed it could be in as little as fourteen day or less, you can pull the males when they show sex and put them in a plastic trash bag and seal it real good. They should live long enough to splooge some pollen into the bag and then just collect some out of the bag. You can then paint the buds you want to pollinate. Another thing you can do, take a party cup and poke a hole in the bottom, big enough to get a cutting from your male through it, take the cutting before the balls explode all over your girls, push the stem through the bottom so only the flowers are in the party cup, sort of like a clone, and then take the party cup and sit it in another cup of water to keep the cutting alive. Put a baggie over it so it doesn't spread and wait till some of the flowers pop and collect the pollen out of the party cup. If it sounds confusing, I'll get some pics up so you can visualize what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

DST said:


> I moved my veg tent inside while I cleaned out my grow room, then moved it back today and made the stupid error of screwing it in while holding onto part of the fluro glass, and I cracked it!
> 
> Anyway, I got 5 cfls in there, 4.1k, and some 6.5k, and a fluro tube. About 6 million plugs but fuck it, will have to do while I order and wait for the new cfl. I also put my bigger plants temp under the 400mh in the main flower room which I am still messing around with...so everyone has sunshine.
> 
> Off to train. Laters, DST


Let me tell ya', as a house painter, I'm in a lot of houses...now there is an enlightening statement, and we move things that sometimes haven't been moved in years. What I can't stand most, peoples' computer rooms, all the damn wires. The only thing worse, a grow room.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Just Wait about three weeks before sticking them back in, you could 12/12 your little room too, once pollinated the plant will make seeds in any lighting condition/.



This made me think of something. When a plant is pollinated, it takes its energy and focuses on making seed, thereby reducing the energy it uses to make resin and the overall quality of the bud drops off a bit. When you only paint a few buds here and there, what does the plant think it's doing, making seed or making resin to try to catch some pollen? So even if you only paint a few buds on a plant, will it reduce the overall strength of the smoke throughout the plant, even the buds with no seeds?


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, by the time the males show sex...and if you're doing a 12/12 from seed it could be in as little as fourteen day or less, you can pull the males when they show sex and put them in a plastic trash bag and seal it real good. They should live long enough to splooge some pollen into the bag and then just collect some out of the bag. You can then paint the buds you want to pollinate. Another thing you can do, take a party cup and poke a hole in the bottom, big enough to get a cutting from your male through it, take the cutting before the balls explode all over your girls, push the stem through the bottom so only the flowers are in the party cup, sort of like a clone, and then take the party cup and sit it in another cup of water to keep the cutting alive. Put a baggie over it so it doesn't spread and wait till some of the flowers pop and collect the pollen out of the party cup. If it sounds confusing, I'll get some pics up so you can visualize what I'm trying to say.


Good advice - that reminds me - you could just put the pollen filled bag around one branch and seal it with a twist tie to pollinate just a part of the plant right?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, by the time the males show sex...and if you're doing a 12/12 from seed it could be in as little as fourteen day or less, you can pull the males when they show sex and put them in a plastic trash bag and seal it real good. They should live long enough to splooge some pollen into the bag and then just collect some out of the bag. You can then paint the buds you want to pollinate. Another thing you can do, take a party cup and poke a hole in the bottom, big enough to get a cutting from your male through it, take the cutting before the balls explode all over your girls, push the stem through the bottom so only the flowers are in the party cup, sort of like a clone, and then take the party cup and sit it in another cup of water to keep the cutting alive. Put a baggie over it so it doesn't spread and wait till some of the flowers pop and collect the pollen out of the party cup. If it sounds confusing, I'll get some pics up so you can visualize what I'm trying to say.





OB 1 said:


> Good advice - that reminds me - you could just put the pollen filled bag around one branch and seal it with a twist tie to pollinate just a part of the plant right?


These two I have read about before but forgot about. If I was to put a bag around the bud I wanted to pollenate, could I use a clear baggie and just leave it on there until harvest? I think it would be an almost fool proof way to do it without getting pollen on other plants if it worked.

Do the males have as strong an odor as female flowers? If they don't, I could probably convince the wife to let me keep inside the house and away from the grow. Today I thought about just putting a small CFL setup in my attic for this. I think it stays cool enough up there this time of year to work and since my house is 2 story, there's no ventilation that joins the two. I'm thinking this may be the answer to my problem of keeping the male away from the flower room and am going to check into what kind temps, both hot and cold, are being reached.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Dez, If you can be arsed you can always check my own journal out. I have the black bag method in pics I think, male and female in a bag with oscillating fan for about 10 minutes. I have just harvested the plant and every single bud had seed, in fact there was no bud. After I removed the seeds the plant residue left weighed 7 grams!!! It was quite a small plant but I think it would have probably given at least 1/2 oz plus.

My advise, unless you want to start selling seeds, DO NOT POLLENATE a whole plant. I am not even going to mention the amount of seeds I got but for the size of plant it's an eye opener!!! 

What I have been doing with my males is around week 2-3 when you can see they look good, i.e a plant you actually want to use. There is no point using a shit looking male to pollenate nice females. Most important thing to remember I reckon. Anyway, once the plant has enough bollox I remove and stop watering and cover in a plastic bag (preferably see through) I had my ones in my greenhouse but previously I had them in a spare room on the other side of my house. Once collected the pollen can be frozen and used whenever you want. I have just used pollen successfully that has been frozen for nearly a year.

Sepperate into smaller bags if you collect a lot. You can then add flour at a later date to make it spread further for pollenation. The bags you choose should fit over a branch. Then you just tag and bag the branch you want to pollenate. This is probably what you would want to do the first run anyway, so you have a selection of strains to then get some nice further breaders to stabilise it.....well that's what I have done so far. Even on small buds you will end up with around 20-30 seeds minimum.

PM me for any further advise if you so desire.

Oh, and the males will fukkin reek lad! Just ask my wife, lol


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> Good advice - that reminds me - you could just put the pollen filled bag around one branch and seal it with a twist tie to pollinate just a part of the plant right?


I do believe that would work, however, I'm not sure I would want to do that, it seems to me it would be much to hard to control the pollen that way. I would rather 'paint' it on the buds I want to seed.



Dezracer said:


> These two I have read about before but forgot about. If I was to put a bag around the bud I wanted to pollenate, could I use a clear baggie and just leave it on there until harvest? I think it would be an almost fool proof way to do it without getting pollen on other plants if it worked.
> 
> Do the males have as strong an odor as female flowers? If they don't, I could probably convince the wife to let me keep inside the house and away from the grow. Today I thought about just putting a small CFL setup in my attic for this. I think it stays cool enough up there this time of year to work and since my house is 2 story, there's no ventilation that joins the two. I'm thinking this may be the answer to my problem of keeping the male away from the flower room and am going to check into what kind temps, both hot and cold, are being reached.


I don't think the bud would survive in a baggie for six weeks. All you really need is a few cuttings from the ballsy dude, just like taking clone cuttings, you don't really need the whole plant. If you haven't seen a male plant in full flower throwing off pollen, I kid you not, it's like a cloud of fine dust. I would only keep the whole plant if I knew reasonably well it wouldn't get everywhere in the house. That's my two cents on the issue.

Edit...I just read your post DST, good advice. Edit again, good advice particularly about selecting a male. Let me just edit this blasted thing one more time. The m lizzard also gave some good advice, make sure it's dry before freezing.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

cheers HeadsUp,

oh, and another thing, the spraying the plant down after......debatable from what I have seen that there is no cross pollenation after doing this. I am def going for a clear tote or a tomato tent next run (I saw cheap plastic seethrough ones a while back on sale, bummed I never bought some - perfect for 2 plants!!)


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 6, 2010)

DST said:


> cheers HeadsUp,
> 
> oh, and another thing, the spraying the plant down after......debatable from what I have seen that there is no cross pollenation after doing this.


Yeah, I definitely can't say for sure - my main experience is plucking female pollen sacs - always use wet fingers to get the pollen wet first, otherwise the stuff will explode everywhere if you break the sac.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

that is a good tip OB 1! Wet finger.

in theory it would seem that spraying the plant down would for sure reduce the immediate release of any pollen that was on leaves or not trapped on trichs. But I guess the water evaporates and the pollen is free to effectively fly off I guess. like you say, I am not 100%, and I don't mind finding seeds in my weed, it's just a shame not to know exactly what they are!

Pollen is miniscule and gets places I guess we don't know about. 


OB 1 said:


> Yeah, I definitely can't say for sure - my main experience is plucking female pollen sacs - always use wet fingers to get the pollen wet first, otherwise the stuff will explode everywhere if you break the sac.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2010)

Kind of like sperm??????





DST said:


> that is a good tip OB 1! Wet finger.
> 
> in theory it would seem that spraying the plant down would for sure reduce the immediate release of any pollen that was on leaves or not trapped on trichs. But I guess the water evaporates and the pollen is free to effectively fly off I guess. like you say, I am not 100%, and I don't mind finding seeds in my weed, it's just a shame not to know exactly what they are!
> 
> Pollen is miniscule and gets places I guess we don't know about.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2010)

Dez

I use a room with a window that faces south for my males and for breeding.


I have just been thru a week without net services due to a hardware problem from the provider and the withdrawal pains are tolerable if mass amounts of mj are consumed.

I had my laptop in a resturant today to catch up on the last several days of the 600, when the manager whispered in my ear that the local police were getting ready to leave and that they would be standing next to where I was sitting to pay their tab. I thanked her, changed programs and left her a bud for a tip...just giving ya'll an idea of what I've had to do to try to keep up. There have been great photos of plants and harvest and a warning that I'm back.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice story cof, glad for good people eh!!! And good to have you back. Looks forward to seeing the pics.

Peace,

DST



curious old fart said:


> Dez
> 
> I use a room with a window that faces south for my males and for breeding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm never disappointed with this thread. Everyone is always eager to help and that's not the case with most other threads on this site. I'll say it one more time, thank you. You guys have helped me out a ton since I came to this thread and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

Have I mentioned lately just how much this thread makes me laugh? Cof you old fart, wondering where you been. Hope your withdrawal ends soon. This thread is great, we really have a good collection of stoners here, and some of us even use our brains once in a while and for those of us who don't...and we all know who we are...our fine breathren share their knowledge with great little gems of info, thank you ob1, cof about the window and dst, I would like no seeds in most of my weed, but like you, a few here and there don't bother me either.

As to the pollen, I'm not sure that it lasts for more than a few hours exposed to air. Do not write that in stone, I said I'm not sure. I've also read that spraying the buds you paint before putting them back into your flower room is a good idea, it helps to keep any loose pollen from spreading and I think this is where I read about it not lasting real long.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'm never disappointed with this thread. Everyone is always eager to help and that's not the case with most other threads on this site. I'll say it one more time, thank you. You guys have helped me out a ton since I came to this thread and I really appreciate it.



Amazing huh? Edit...I had not read your post before I posted this one.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

Gotta' go for now, lights are coming on and I did not water last night and in half gallon grow bags, they should be real thirsty tonight. I think it might be a three gallon night, it's certainly going to be a three dog night tonight.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

Wish me luck. I heard through the grapevine that the guy I built the grow op for is looking to fire a guy that works at his dispensary for stealing bud and I'm going to try to get his job, hehe.

My body is too F'd up to be doing the kind of work I normally do so I've been trying to find a job in another industry for some time now with 0 success. I keep getting told I'm overqualified and they don't hire me out of fear that I'll leave if I get an opportunity making more money back in the construction industry. All I can do is try to reassure them that I'm not looking for that but my resume is long and mostly construction so they don't want to believe me.

I don't need to make the same money I used to and I can always supplement my income with my new hobby here if I really needed to but that's not why I got into this hobby so I'd use that as a last resort. Same buddy that I'm going to try to get a job with has said he'd buy from me for his dispensary if I needed some dough. I've smoked some of my stuff with him and he was pretty impressed so don't think there'd be an issue. He really liked the Sour Grapes.
Anyway, I think it'd be a cool deal to work at a club and I'm all about whatever is going to make me happy anymore after having to with other people's BS for soo long.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty much off topic... but I know some of you are in England. If you are from anywhere else, you probably have no idea what they are... but... anyone watching The Ashes?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Whats up fellas. Looks like some breeding is going down cool shizznit Dez. And thanks everbody for the input i learned a few useful things whilst reading.

Well my first hash attempt yeilded miserably. Hmmm not to sure what happened but out of a few oz of skuff i only managed a gram or so. But it is Heavy Duty and a light brown almost blonde sand looking. Think i did a few things wrong like using frozen skuff and over mixing the batch. Ohh well atleast i got me a lil hash and no more shake laying around. Next time ill do better hehe. 

The good folks at hanna instruments sent me my new free of charge ph probe today. Seems they are simpathetic to newb hydro growers lol. Anyways i just thought that was really cool of them to send a replacement for free. Now I just hope it works lol. 

Hope yee all are doing well.  1BMM


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 6, 2010)

ive never seen any hip hop in here.

i like all kinds of music

well heres a kid my age who i think is gunna do it big
http://soundcloud.com/yaboyshallo/wave-ganggg-2010


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like a nice career change to me Dez. I too get tired of the construction trade at times. Its chicken one week and feathers the next it seems. Whats a man to do. Hope that job pans out for ya. 

Jigfresh Yep im stumped, I give up lol. Whats the Ashes


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Ayy wally some of us like hiphop. We used to post vids but got japped out on for being off topic from a non 600 member no names


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ayy wally some of us like hiphop. We used to post vids but got japped out on for being off topic from a non 600 member no names


word well what you think of that track. the beat isnt original but i believe this kids got what it takes


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Sounds like a nice career change to me Dez. I too get tired of the construction trade at times. Its chicken one week and feathers the next it seems. Whats a man to do. Hope that job pans out for ya.
> 
> Jigfresh Yep im stumped, I give up lol. Whats the Ashes


It's a cricket match. Well actually a best of 5 of matches between England and Austrailia. They have it every 2 years. It's fucking long... but the best thing in the world of sports (in my opinion). You might guess it to be about the stupidest thing if you weren't into cricket. Each match is 5 days long, 8 hours a day. Started the day before Thanksgiving and goes till Jan 6. Oh... haha... the best part. It could be a draw at the end. So far there's been 1 draw, and England are looking to win the second match today (actually tomorrow in australia).

Also... I wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone for their vegging light info. It was like a roll call in here. We have so many members it's fucking awesome. Lots of good info there. I'm still not sure what to do in my grow... but I'm armed with much info and experience of others... which is one of the reasons the 600 club ROCKS!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha I like that cut better than the original from T I, lol. Yup hes got it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Cricket ohh haha. I get it. Say jig when ya firing up again holmes?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Cricket ohh haha. I get it. Say jig when ya firing up again holmes?


Hopefully in the next week. I'm putting the finishing touches on the new level of flooded tubes as we speak. Lots of foil tape flying around. I sure hope this shit works well. I still have my doubts. It could be really awesome if it does what I hope though.

I recycled some old bottles and cans I had under my deck to fund the operation, lol. Funds kinda tight round my house. Need to get a harvest in to make things easier.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Indeed Jig. Are you hoping the foil tape will increase reflectivity? It does reflect very good almost like mylar.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Indeed Jig. Are you hoping the foil tape will increase reflectivity? It does reflect very good almost like mylar.


Basically it's to cover the pipe I'm using. It's black... and in the big light I got... it would heat up real good... heating up the water inside. That's the only reason really for using it. It works great for stuff though... keeps things cool, it's water proof and it can peel off cleanly if I want it. Plus it looks cool, haha.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Indeed Jig. Are you hoping the foil tape will increase reflectivity? It does reflect very good almost like mylar.


Foil tape is jig's duct tape.

Masonman old buddy, it looked to me like you didn't mix your stuff enough. Chime in here guys, but if I'm wrong, it should look all frothy and foamy green when your done mixing. I didn't see any froth or foam for that matter. I don't have the hash making down either. I look at the stuff dst makes and I wonder how in the hell do you get all that? The most I have come up with is almost six grams.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck with the job dez, sounds killer.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2010)

So jig, when you gonna show us some pics of your new monstrosity...I mean idea.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So jig, when you gonna show us some pics of your new monstrosity...I mean idea.


  So the first pic is the old tube... that's gonna be placed about 4 feet up the wall... then the one sitting by the door is going to be the bottom level placed about 2.5 feet up. the tub will be the rez. It will have a water pump flowing the water though the top tube... then it will drop strait down to the next tube... then to the rez. It will make more sense when it is together. It's gonna have 5 plants per level, 10 total (i'm good at math, huh). I'm using strong ties to hold the things up to the wall.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 6, 2010)

about to get my trim on. convinced the wife that a breeding room is what I need, so Ive got my breeding room now. Im converting my old flower closet. I will be experimenting with seeds from members of this club and my current seed stock. thank you guys, you know who you are.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 6, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Foil tape is jig's duct tape.
> 
> Masonman old buddy, it looked to me like you didn't mix your stuff enough. Chime in here guys, but if I'm wrong, it should look all frothy and foamy green when your done mixing. I didn't see any froth or foam for that matter. I don't have the hash making down either. I look at the stuff dst makes and I wonder how in the hell do you get all that? The most I have come up with is almost six grams.



I agree.....you should have like an inch of foam on the top when you're done mixing....I use a drill with a paint mixing paddle to stir the bucket of green shit.....mix for about 10-15 min. using both forward and reverse.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Basically it's to cover the pipe I'm using. It's black... and in the big light I got... it would heat up real good... heating up the water inside. That's the only reason really for using it. It works great for stuff though... keeps things cool, it's water proof and it can peel off cleanly if I want it. Plus it looks cool, haha.


Ahh good thinking jig. Wise guy you 



Heads Up said:


> Foil tape is jig's duct tape.
> 
> Masonman old buddy, it looked to me like you didn't mix your stuff enough. Chime in here guys, but if I'm wrong, it should look all frothy and foamy green when your done mixing. I didn't see any froth or foam for that matter. I don't have the hash making down either. I look at the stuff dst makes and I wonder how in the hell do you get all that? The most I have come up with is almost six grams.


No I did mix it well. I mean i mixed it for like an hour letting it settle for a few min here and there. I just didnt seperate the mix correctly i think. I siphoned off probably alot of good shizznit as it hadnt all settled. Ohh well lesson learned. I did get a nice chunk though. Ohh and that pic was takin right before i started mixing aswell  Duh i should have said that hehe. 



jigfresh said:


> View attachment 1309629 View attachment 1309630 So the first pic is the old tube... that's gonna be placed about 4 feet up the wall... then the one sitting by the door is going to be the bottom level placed about 2.5 feet up. the tub will be the rez. It will have a water pump flowing the water though the top tube... then it will drop strait down to the next tube... then to the rez. It will make more sense when it is together. It's gonna have 5 plants per level, 10 total (i'm good at math, huh). I'm using strong ties to hold the things up to the wall.


Like a pro Jig. You setups are always so tidey and efficient. good stuff dude. 



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I agree.....you should have like an inch of foam on the top when you're done mixing....I use a drill with a paint mixing paddle to stir the bucket of green shit.....mix for about 10-15 min. using both forward and reverse.


Yeah Endls i did have the frothy foam going. I just jumped the gun to soon. Next round will be better i hope lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> No I did mix it well. I mean i mixed it for like an hour letting it settle for a few min here and there. I just didnt seperate the mix correctly i think. I siphoned off probably alot of good shizznit as it hadnt all settled. Ohh well lesson learned. I did get a nice chunk though. Ohh and that pic was takin right before i started mixing aswell  Duh i should have said that hehe.


Only stir for about 13 minutes. Like endless and me do. It seems to be the magic time. When I pull the leaves and ice out... I make sure to squeeze the hell out of everything becuase they soak up the trichs like a sponge. I dump the whole thing through a small kitchen screen thing (with a handle). This gets the little bits of leave/ plant metter left. By then the water is pretty much see though golden. I then let it sit for 6 or more hours to let the trichs fall to the bottom. Then siphon. That's my method.


----------



## Fight411 (Dec 6, 2010)

Opinions on digital ballast vs normal?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Aight peeps got some great news from the cave. 

Got my replacement ph probe in today. Hooked it up calibrated the meter and Fuck yeah its finally calibrated correctly. Ive benn using litmus strips which works but does not give me the accuracy of the hanna. So i found that my tap water is quite acidic and therfore locking out my plants from getting the most out of the nutes. 

So after a few adjustments to the mix in the garden got the yins on a 350 ppm diet of jacks classic and calmag. ph sitting at 5.8 and really excited for the first time in a while about seeing this grow through. 

Ill throw up some pics in the AM lol im so stoned i can hardly see doubles haha. peace 1BMM


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Aight peeps got some great news from the cave.
> 
> Got my replacement ph probe in today. Hooked it up calibrated the meter and Fuck yeah its finally calibrated correctly. Ive benn using litmus strips which works but does not give me the accuracy of the hanna. So i found that my tap water is quite acidic and therfore locking out my plants from getting the most out of the nutes.
> 
> ...


good to hear 1bmm,best of luck.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Ohh what the hell I gotta show off this Headband quick 




Woof Woof lil doggies 

Nighty Night yall 

1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks G im slow but getting there


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn dude! My headband never got any height to it. Yours is bitchin looking.

I'm also too f'd up to really even be posting since I can hardly read atm so I'll post a pic of mine in the morning. Took me a few minutes to type, read, edit and then finally post, lol.
See you guys tomorrow


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> As to the pollen, I'm not sure that it lasts for more than a few hours exposed to air. Do not write that in stone, I said I'm not sure. I've also read that spraying the buds you paint before putting them back into your flower room is a good idea, it helps to keep any loose pollen from spreading and I think this is where I read about it not lasting real long.


I need to find out more about this. I was not aware that pollen dies, but then I guess it makes sense. Frozen is the way forward, seems to work a treat!



Dezracer said:


> Wish me luck. I heard through the grapevine that the guy I built the grow op for is looking to fire a guy that works at his dispensary for stealing bud and I'm going to try to get his job, hehe.
> 
> My body is too F'd up to be doing the kind of work I normally do so I've been trying to find a job in another industry for some time now with 0 success. I keep getting told I'm overqualified and they don't hire me out of fear that I'll leave if I get an opportunity making more money back in the construction industry. All I can do is try to reassure them that I'm not looking for that but my resume is long and mostly construction so they don't want to believe me.
> 
> ...


Now that would be cool Dez, GOOD LUCK indeed. Funny speaking to some people who work the coffeeshops here, it can be hard to get a normal job after working in a coffeeshop according to a lot of bods.



jigfresh said:


> Pretty much off topic... but I know some of you are in England. If you are from anywhere else, you probably have no idea what they are... but... anyone watching The Ashes?


You need to speak to oscaroscar who sits up all night watching the ashes!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Whats up fellas. Looks like some breeding is going down cool shizznit Dez. And thanks everbody for the input i learned a few useful things whilst reading.
> 
> Well my first hash attempt yeilded miserably. Hmmm not to sure what happened but out of a few oz of skuff i only managed a gram or so. But it is Heavy Duty and a light brown almost blonde sand looking. Think i did a few things wrong like using frozen skuff and over mixing the batch. Ohh well atleast i got me a lil hash and no more shake laying around. Next time ill do better hehe.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot got trapped in the mulch, your strainer sounds like it's too small/tight...whatever you would say.



wally nutter said:


> ive never seen any hip hop in here.
> 
> i like all kinds of music
> 
> ...


Good production for sure. We love hip hop here, as 1BMM said, not many peeps post, we got a talking too about being off topic, hehe. But post away, I don't mind 1 bit!




jigfresh said:


> It's a cricket match. Well actually a best of 5 of matches between England and Austrailia. They have it every 2 years. It's fucking long... but the best thing in the world of sports (in my opinion). You might guess it to be about the stupidest thing if you weren't into cricket. Each match is 5 days long, 8 hours a day. Started the day before Thanksgiving and goes till Jan 6. Oh... haha... the best part. It could be a draw at the end. So far there's been 1 draw, and England are looking to win the second match today (actually tomorrow in australia).
> 
> Also... I wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone for their vegging light info. It was like a roll call in here. We have so many members it's fucking awesome. Lots of good info there. I'm still not sure what to do in my grow... but I'm armed with much info and experience of others... which is one of the reasons the 600 club ROCKS!!!!


England are doing well as far as I have heard....I think Masonman was playing with ya bru...it was the "stumped" comment that gave it away, hehe.



jigfresh said:


> View attachment 1309629 View attachment 1309630 So the first pic is the old tube... that's gonna be placed about 4 feet up the wall... then the one sitting by the door is going to be the bottom level placed about 2.5 feet up. the tub will be the rez. It will have a water pump flowing the water though the top tube... then it will drop strait down to the next tube... then to the rez. It will make more sense when it is together. It's gonna have 5 plants per level, 10 total (i'm good at math, huh). I'm using strong ties to hold the things up to the wall.


Ah, the new Tardis in construction. It still amazes me that you get nearly a pound out of the cab Jig!!! 



1badmasonman said:


> Ahh good thinking jig. Wise guy you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mix for 30 minutes with a wooden spoon and good old muscle power. My ratios with trim to hash are about 10:1. I leave for 15 minutes to sink. Then lift bags. I don't let the bags drain naturally, I bounce the bags slightly so the run off doesn't take all day, and doesn't trap any unwanted minuscule plant matter that has got through. I generally run the mix 3 X.



1badmasonman said:


> Ohh what the hell I gotta show off this Headband quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was for sure worth the see 1BMM!!! Lovely ladies!!!



Dezracer said:


> Damn dude! My headband never got any height to it. Yours is bitchin looking.
> 
> I'm also too f'd up to really even be posting since I can hardly read atm so I'll post a pic of mine in the morning. Took me a few minutes to type, read, edit and then finally post, lol.
> See you guys tomorrow


Hopefully your vision will have come back then, Dez, lol.

Easy peeps,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

fat lookin doggies/hb's 1BMM ! 

and jig man that ccupboard setup looks kool as man.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

[youtube]/v/uDlucD7d1qo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Something is upside down
[youtube]JQThiJjIT8A&NR=1[/youtube]

Something to chill you
[youtube]yedD4JsZyT0[/youtube]


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fight411 said:


> Opinions on digital ballast vs normal?


Digital ballasts are about 100 watts more efficient - magnetic MAY be more reliable, but definitely wastes about 100 watts as heat. I have a digital 600HPS which has failed once, and a 400HPS magnetic that I got to use with a CMH bulb - thing seems built like a tank.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

yall saw what happened to my magnetic right!?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 7, 2010)

I have 4 600W digitals. They run cool and have never failed. My friends with old style ballasts have to figure out how to deal with the heat from them. I've never used old-style ones.



Fight411 said:


> Opinions on digital ballast vs normal?


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yall saw what happened to my magnetic right!?


Fire Fire Fire, Hot Hot Hot>>>>>>>>>>>running and screaming to the fire


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;DQa1BsHpXlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQa1BsHpXlE[/video]

i am the god of hellfire and i bring you.....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

The burnt plastic smell has only just gone...


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

got a quick question for you guys on the six hun, If u wanted to treat for powdery mildew and sppidermites would o mix the stuff in one spray bottle or do two seperate squirts with two difrent bottles?


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> got a quick question for you guys on the six hun, If u wanted to treat for powdery mildew and sppidermites would o mix the stuff in one spray bottle or do two seperate squirts with two difrent bottles?


I'd use Hot Shot No Pest Strips for the spider mites (better than neem and as good as pyrenthins IMHO) and spray for the mildew. 

If you have to spray the bugs, I would not mix - never know what will react with what.

(edit) - Milk will work for Powdery Mildew... here's the link.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

personally i wouldnt mix em they could cancel each other out or worse reaction 

started a new grow journal, the link is in my sig. pop by sometime u lot 

Las


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

Its spider mits and pm im dealing with but i will think bout milk wen ive rid the gals of mites


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2010)

isn't neem oil a treatment for pm and spider mites?, i'm sure i read somewhere that it is. either that or some wonder product which contains neem oil anyway


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

I use ivory soap for mite, only had powder mildew out side.

I use a magnetic ballast too, Witch one caught on fire?
Its remote so heat will never be an issue in this winter.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its spider mits and pm im dealing with but i will think bout milk wen ive rid the gals of mites


neem oil will work for both just great


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

"If you get rid of spidermites, you'll be inducted to the GROWERS HALL OF FAME" - SeemoreBuds


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

Try cooler temperatures 69 and below.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I use ivory soap for mite, only had powder mildew out side.
> 
> I use a magnetic ballast too, Witch one caught on fire?
> Its remote so heat will never be an issue in this winter.


it was a maxibright compact.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

is the budget gro II from sunlight supply going to do this to me?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 7, 2010)

mr west- I had a serious problem with PM and spider mites my second grow. I was spraying to get rid of the mites more then the PM. The neem oil did nothing beneficial for the PM, it would come back in a couple days. Green Cure was used on sperate days to battle the PM. The PM was gone within a month or two after using greencure, the mites have never gone away completley. I have a layout for the war I will be waging on the mites, if it proves successful I will let you know. I have controlled the mites population for a long time (seriously a loooong time) but I want them all DEAD!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> mr west- I had a serious problem with PM and spider mites my second grow. I was spraying to get rid of the mites more then the PM. The neem oil did nothing beneficial for the PM, it would come back in a couple days. Green Cure was used on sperate days to battle the PM. The PM was gone within a month or two after using greencure, the mites have never gone away completley. I have a layout for the war I will be waging on the mites, if it proves successful I will let you know. I have controlled the mites population for a long time (seriously a loooong time) but I want them all DEAD!


You need to make some seeds and shut down for a few weeks, Bleach and clean everything.
Thats the best way. Wear gloves & bag your clothes comming in and out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> is the budget gro II from sunlight supply going to do this to me?



no idea man probably not, but then again i would have said this was a 1 in a million chance it would happen to me. but it did.

re the mites. this strip will kill pretty much all pests in the grow room. http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG 

works 100%, bout the only thing that does.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

I got spider mites on my first grow bad since I didn't know what to look for or what I was looking at until it was pretty far along. I was able to kill the little bastards pretty quickly and hadn't seen any signs of them until I brought the WW and the JH clones home from a dispensary that I have going now. This time around they are proving much more difficult to remedy. I decided to try spraying more often and in higher concentrations to see if that helps before buying a different product. I sprayed on Thurs night with the intention of spraying again on Sat night but didn't get to do it until Sunday. I sprayed the plants in the veg room yesterday and all of the plants again this morning. I didn't spray the flowering plants yesterday because I fed them and the humidity goes up quite a bit with that. I know the humidity would go up even more with the spray so I waited til this morning. The humidity is still high but not off the charts and I stuck another fan in there to circulate the air better for the day.
I sprayed the walls, floor and doors too the last couple of times while I was at it just for good measure. Only place I didn't spray was inside the cooler that is to be my reservoir for the hydro.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 7, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> You need to make some seeds and shut down for a few weeks, Bleach and clean everything.
> Thats the best way. Wear gloves & bag your clothes comming in and out.


...weeks huh. Im pretty sure that would require more then a couple weeks of shutting down the op. I dont have the option of shutting down shop for 1 week. My grow isnt just a hobby, and I have been growing with mites for a long time. They didnt really bug me when I started growing. Now im just tired of the routine to keep their numbers down. Many growers in my community have had this problem for longer then I have, and we shared our knowledge and have defeated them in other grows around here. I was cautious at first about the program, but its worked or friends, and should work for me. I will post my results and how I got there when im done. I honestly dont have time to discuss the plan in full and answer questions. I dont think it would be fair to lay out a battle plan and not be here to answer questions readily. I just dont have the option of closing up shop, my grow is perpetual, it would take awhile to get it back up....minimum of 4 weeks.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> You need to make some seeds and shut down for a few weeks, Bleach and clean everything.
> Thats the best way. Wear gloves & bag your clothes comming in and out.


I done that and then managed to re-infect everything from my outdoor....I wish I had somewhere else to dry as I had to dry my outdoor in the grow room, this brought my PM and my Mites back with evengance. I have once againe moved everything out of the grow room, cleaned and now back again. 

I have just finished tinkering around with my air flow in the room. So now I have fresh air coming into the cool tubes, I have a y splitter, one side going to the cool tube, and the other that leads off to another fan to have some fresh air come into the room, (NB the fan for the cool tubes is a ruck fan and the fan for the side duct for fresh air is just a low powered one - anyone think this'll mess up the air flow going into the cool tube? Seems to be okay at the moment) Then the top of the light tower the fan exhausts back out and down through ducting that exits next to the inlet ducting. This then blows the warm air back out to my door where there is a gap to the outside.
I have effectively eliminated the carbon filter for the time being and I am considering having a carbon filter on the end of my exhaust that will take the hot air back into my house to heat the house (bearing in mind that this hot air doesn't get mixed up with the smell from the grow cab anyway)
I know you should pull through a carbon filter, but any thoughts? Perhaps another fan to draw the air from the exhaust and through the filter.....

So in brief - Outside Air>Duct>CoolTube>Fan>Duct>Outside (but I am wasting all this hot air!!!!)


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no idea man probably not, but then again i would have said this was a 1 in a million chance it would happen to me. but it did.
> 
> re the mites. this strip will kill pretty much all pests in the grow room. http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG
> 
> works 100%, bout the only thing that does.


I HIGHLY recommend these No Pest Strips - they are the only thing that will absolutely kill every mite. You just can't hang out in the grow room for hours since it's not good to breathe. Still, it's SO much better than getting buds wet with sprays IMHO.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

damn straight OB1 honestly buy it hang it up in the op 3-4 days later remove it and chuck it out, they are pretty hardcore. they killed the test rabbits pretty quickly apparently.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

carrying cancerous properties by all accounts.....3-4 days in the grow room, how the fuck are you supposed to water your plants without killing yourself, lol?? 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn straight OB1 honestly buy it hang it up in the op 3-4 days later remove it and chuck it out, they are pretty hardcore. they killed the test rabbits pretty quickly apparently.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

quickly hahaha seriously tho your exposure for that half hour wont hurt you.

everything gives you cancer these days man.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

customer review......


_"There is sufficient evidence from non-mammalian systems to indicate that DDVP has the intrinsic potential for inducing genetic alteration . . . I would recommend that human exposure be avoided if possible." 

Dr. Valcovic's concern is with the silent violence of low level chronic exposure which millions of people here and abroad have unknowingly, endured. 

Shell, on the other hand, does not seem to be as concerned. It pays its laboratory testers and gets its com forting interpretations while the cash registers merrily ring up millions in annual sales. 
_


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't do anything quickly, haha, I think I'll wait and see if mine return, then go for something drastic like that. problem is I smoke in my grow room, otherwise cancer ain't gonna be an issue, hypothermia may though, lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> quickly hahaha seriously tho your exposure for that half hour wont hurt you.
> 
> everything gives you cancer these days man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

so i could have unbeknown to myself been genetically altered by the hot shot strip!?!?!? 

well if you want something dead i guess mutation at a genetic level and cancer will do it for you


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 7, 2010)

New update and a few unseen pics on the cave thread. Come on by and check it out yall.  1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 7, 2010)

Masonman and Dez, my headband and casey jones will be six weeks old tomorrow, my headband is nine inches tall and the casey jones fourteen inches. I'm curious, how did you guys get to the point you are at now with your plants...meaning. I let my beans soak in water until a tap root appeared, put beans in jiffy pots until plants appeared. After several days, put jiffy pellet into party cup with soil. After a week or so transplanted into half gallon grow bag. Two weeks later, bottom of bag cut off and added to two gallon smart pots. So each plant now has approximately a two and a half gallon container. The girls have each grown only another five inches since the transplant two weeks ago. I intended to use the plants for clones but once they started growing, they both stayed so compact I decided to keep them and move them into bigger homes. I'll be taking a few cuttings from each plant this weekend, maybe six each and it will also clear out the bottoms of the plants a bit, they need it. I'll get some new pics up either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the strips, haha. Ordered some just now from Amazon and will hang them up ASAP. I just cant stand the damn things and like someone already mentioned, I don't really like spraying my plants with stuff. If these things really work like you say, I'll be spraying all of the plants with some plain water daily for a week or so to rinse the other crap off before harvest. 

I'm at day 60 with the autos and they're getting that finishing look to them now. Gettin their swell on, lol. Two of the Afghan plants have some pistils starting to change color and are swelling a bit too so I think they're getting close, maybe another week or two until chop for them and the other should be about a week behind since it went in the flower room about a week later.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman and Dez, my headband and casey jones will be six weeks old tomorrow, my headband is nine inches tall and the casey jones fourteen inches. I'm curious, how did you guys get to the point you are at now with your plants...meaning. I let my beans soak in water until a tap root appeared, put beans in jiffy pots until plants appeared. After several days, put jiffy pellet into party cup with soil. After a week or so transplanted into half gallon grow bag. Two weeks later, bottom of bag cut off and added to two gallon smart pots. So each plant now has approximately a two and a half gallon container. The girls have each grown only another five inches since the transplant two weeks ago. I intended to use the plants for clones but once they started growing, they both stayed so compact I decided to keep them and move them into bigger homes. I'll be taking a few cuttings from each plant this weekend, maybe six each and it will also clear out the bottoms of the plants a bit, they need it. I'll get some new pics up either tonight or tomorrow night.


I used the paper towel method to crack the seed. Then I put it in Rockwool cubes until there was a plant. Put the cube into a party cup for a couple weeks and then into a 1 gal pot for a bit and finally into the 3gal pot it's in now. Mine has stayed really compact and I cleared the bottom out yesterday since there were a few skinny little branches hiding under there and some big fat leaves that were resting on the soil so that they were getting burned from the nutes in the soil every time I watered. I haven't given any nutes, it just gets whatever is in the FFOF soil.
Mine is probably only a foot or so tall now with a bunch of budsites around the top of it. I topped it for 4 tops and then topped those 4 tops so they split into 8 new shoots all up top. My Cat Kush is a little taller but not by much and it got the same treatment as the HB.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 7, 2010)

I didn't top mine dez, it just has not grown vertically very much at all. I can't even begin to tell you how many nodes it has, it's so dense and the nodes are so close together I can't tell. The casey jones' nodes are about an inch apart at this point, which is great for a sativa dominant plant, the headband, not even a half inch between nodes and that's after a bit of stretch. The new growth comes out less than a quarter inch apart, it's an amazing little plant. My whole intention was to give them six weeks of veg which would give me plenty of time to build a good root system and to keep them in small containers to keep them small since I was only growing them for clones. So now two weeks after the transplant into two gallon containers, they still are keeping that nice tight growth pattern. They'll probably explode with stretch when I stick them into 12/12.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

I spray my plants with asbestos.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 7, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I spray my plants with asbestos.


Is that like a pre-made web for spider mites, affordable housing for all?


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay, hate to bump my own post, perhaps next time I should start off with an easy question, like what lights do you use for flower? lol, j/k.. Anyway, my question was probably lost in all the other waffle I speak and was missed by most, but here goes again, theres a couple of q's in there, anyone not sure just ask and I will try to clarify.



DST said:


> I have just finished tinkering around with my air flow in the room. So now I have fresh air coming into the cool tubes, I have a y splitter, one side going to the cool tube, and the other that leads off to another fan to have some fresh air come into the room, (NB the fan for the cool tubes is a ruck fan and the fan for the side duct for fresh air is just a low powered one - anyone think this'll mess up the air flow going into the cool tube? Seems to be okay at the moment) Then the top of the light tower the fan exhausts back out and down through ducting that exits next to the inlet ducting. This then blows the warm air back out to my door where there is a gap to the outside.
> I have effectively eliminated the carbon filter for the time being and I am considering having a carbon filter on the end of my exhaust that will take the hot air back into my house to heat the house (bearing in mind that this hot air doesn't get mixed up with the smell from the grow cab anyway)
> I know you should pull through a carbon filter, but any thoughts? Perhaps another fan to draw the air from the exhaust and through the filter.....
> 
> So in brief - Outside Air>Duct>CoolTube>Fan>Duct>Outside (but I am wasting all this hot air!!!!)


I think I have mentioned a couple of time re-circulating the heat from my lights and using it to heat my house. Does anyone think this is a good idea?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Okay, hate to bump my own post, perhaps next time I should start off with an easy question, like what lights do you use for flower? lol, j/k.. Anyway, my question was probably lost in all the other waffle I speak and was missed by most, but here goes again, theres a couple of q's in there, anyone not sure just ask and I will try to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have mentioned a couple of time re-circulating the heat from my lights and using it to heat my house. Does anyone think this is a good idea?


Alright DST.....First......look at the avatar.....Second.....I've noticed that your filter was always low.....If your intake is low, it just seems kinda pointless..getting rid of the fresh air right away and leaving the hot,stinky air still up top.........put your filter up top......I use the heat all year round....basement is cold....just make sure that filter is working or else your gonna know it....as for putting the filter at the end...I've done it before with success, only thing is that you're not using the prefilter first....you'll be replacing it much more often....replace it often anyway...every grow for sure....IDK....fkn baked....just got off work....kinda rambling...hope it helps


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Okay, hate to bump my own post, perhaps next time I should start off with an easy question, like what lights do you use for flower? lol, j/k.. Anyway, my question was probably lost in all the other waffle I speak and was missed by most, but here goes again, theres a couple of q's in there, anyone not sure just ask and I will try to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have mentioned a couple of time re-circulating the heat from my lights and using it to heat my house. Does anyone think this is a good idea?


Absolutely. why waste what you need.


cof


----------



## tea tree (Dec 7, 2010)

I am hating the spider mites right now. I have been using canola oil and dipping the clones and soaking the bigger plants with sprays of it and water like the bottle directs. It is the most effective thing yet. I kills their eggs! Also I am using my 600 watt pretty nice for some clones recently rooted! used a clone dome with paper towels over the top for a few days and am now slowly lowering the light. They love it.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey endlys, cof, thanks for the replies guys. I was thinking of putting a carbon filter up top in the cab and just have that to clear the air in the room. As for the air in the cool tubes, that comes from outside the cab pulling fresh air that naturally vents in from outside and then through the ducting, tubes, and back out to the same spot, the only smell that should get in that would be if I had a joint in the room (happens a lot, hah). I was checking earlier and I am not happy with the suction, perhaps I need to upgrade my fan...or check the y tubing. Will get a drawing up at some point.

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't be of help DST. I just don't know that much about filters and junk. The exhaust from my lights keeps the whole garage warm all night long though so I think it would help heat your house a bit. It's been getting in the 40 degree range at night here lately and my garage stays considerably warmer at night. I think it may actually be warmer in the garage at night than during the day.

@ tea tree - Interesting approach to mites. 

@ everyone else - have any of you used or heard of the Earth Juice lineup of nutes? I use their rooting powder and when at a nursery today I noticed they've got a much bigger hydro section than they used to and are carrying what looks like it should be everything this company makes, lol. There's two different sets of nutes that have different analysis claims and there's a product for good root structures, PH down, molasses and a flower booster additive. I'm really curious about it because it's supposed to be all organic like the GH stuff and it's relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey endlys, cof, thanks for the replies guys. I was thinking of putting a carbon filter up top in the cab and just have that to clear the air in the room. As for the air in the cool tubes, that comes from outside the cab pulling fresh air that naturally vents in from outside and then through the ducting, tubes, and back out to the same spot, the only smell that should get in that would be if I had a joint in the room (happens a lot, hah). I was checking earlier and I am not happy with the suction, perhaps I need to upgrade my fan...or check the y tubing. Will get a drawing up at some point.
> 
> DST


I took my filter out of the cooling for the lights due to low suction/air movement. I have the filter propped up on a 2x3 shelf so the top of it is right at the ceiling and the fan is connected to it directly. The fan is actually outside the room above the ceiling. Not having the restriction of the filter in the cooling of the lights is the only way my fan would be enough to cool both lights. It's either 250 or 300 CFM, don't remember for sure and it's working pretty good but the top cooltube still gets too hot to touch for more than a few seconds. The bottom is soo cool that you could lick it if you were so incilned, barely warm.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's a link to their site:
http://earthjuice.com/

The nursery nearby did have all of these products too so I guess it was the whole lineup.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

DST said:


> I done that and then managed to re-infect everything from my outdoor....I wish I had somewhere else to dry as I had to dry my outdoor in the grow room, this brought my PM and my Mites back with evengance. I have once againe moved everything out of the grow room, cleaned and now back again.
> 
> I have just finished tinkering around with my air flow in the room. So now I have fresh air coming into the cool tubes, I have a y splitter, one side going to the cool tube, and the other that leads off to another fan to have some fresh air come into the room, (NB the fan for the cool tubes is a ruck fan and the fan for the side duct for fresh air is just a low powered one - anyone think this'll mess up the air flow going into the cool tube? Seems to be okay at the moment) Then the top of the light tower the fan exhausts back out and down through ducting that exits next to the inlet ducting. This then blows the warm air back out to my door where there is a gap to the outside.
> I have effectively eliminated the carbon filter for the time being and I am considering having a carbon filter on the end of my exhaust that will take the hot air back into my house to heat the house (bearing in mind that this hot air doesn't get mixed up with the smell from the grow cab anyway)
> ...


someone please correct me if i'm wrong but regards to ur Y section, both fans would have 2 be the same or negative pressure will come into play messing things up


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

I think you're right. I originally was going to connect both of my fans to a 'Y' connector thinking it would double the amount of air going through the tubes but after some research discovered it won't so I went with one and put the other on the filter. I was going to put the filter at the ceiling height and draw the air down through the cooltubes and out of the room at floor level with the 'Y' being just after the lower cooltube. 
It would increase the flow through the tubes but doesn't double it. I think the filter may have made me end up with about the same amount of cooling I have now but not sure.

My two fans are identical though.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 7, 2010)

For those that are having problems with mite have you tried plant vitality plus? It comes in an aluminium bottle with a ghost buster on the front, i've used it with good results it's also a foliar feed but i wouldn't recommend using it to much as the little fuckers might get immune to it or if your well into flower try spray safe by Canadian express, that stuff melts the little wankers and you can spray and smoke the bud the same day with no ill effects.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 7, 2010)

DST sorry i skipped your post man. Only thing i can recommend is putting the Y splitter at the very top of your cool tube. I did this when i had the vert setup for that breif bit and it seemed to work well. Just an idea. I dont know if the exhaust had any MJ smell to it though, The room didnt smell and the filter was getting good suction through it, ??? Anyways i think your idea sounds like it would work. Good luck with it bru. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 7, 2010)

Headsup RE to your question. My headbands are very compact too like Dez was saying. I did top mine and a few larger shoots for clones. But that is about it. I have just let them grow. I imagine they are vegged for 6 weeks now. Ill have to go back and look. I really like the structure of the HBs. Nice and tight yeah thats how i like em lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 7, 2010)

Since the first day i saw my snake i havent seen him since.... Where the hell could he be lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Since the first day i saw my snake i havent seen him since.... Where the hell could he be lol


lol...........in your nice warm dark shoes,waiting for a non suspecting wonder'er.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 7, 2010)

Who has a bat wing reflector?


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 7, 2010)

These are the mothers I started exactly two weeks ago from root...doing well (topped 3 days ago)


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Who has a bat wing reflector?


I do, one on the hps and one one the mh...and it's given good service. however, I just acquired a mini sun soaker to add to the bloom room.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

There isn't anyone in here that happens to have any extra 600W equipment is there? I know we're not supposed to sell anything on here and I'm not asking for someone to sell it to me. Wondering if anyone has stuff...that's all.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to have spare parts, you know? An extra ballast and stuff like that in case of failure. Wondering if anyone else does that. I have extra bulbs only at the moment.

Those are nice looking moms Medhead


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2010)

Have I ever told you that my wife is the best? Well she is...

It's looking like I may just be putting together another setup pretty soon, per her suggestion. Thinking I'll do a horizontal/conventional grow with it in a E&F system with either a 2x4 or 3x3 tray. It may end up being two 600s so maybe a couple trays .

I'm just wondering if I'd be better off doing one big tray under the lights or two smaller ones considering I already have the vert room going. I could do one big tray (3x6 or so) under two lights to keep it simple and then offset the harvest time so it's between the vert harvests.

Was also wondering about the whole flip flop grow s I've been hearing about. How do you hook up two different lights to one ballast and have a timer switch from one to the other every 12 hours? This is what they've said they're doing but never said how.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Who has a bat wing reflector?


I used to use a home-made batwing reflector... worked really well. Actually it worked amazingly well. I have since switched to vertical so I don't use it anymore.

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a-4.html#post2315758


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

Always the canny shopper Jigfresh, that's a really nice pic as well!!!!!!!

Las Fingerez, thank you for your response. Well I slept on it last night and the y splitter is being removed. I am just not happy with the suction, too many things I am not happy with the set up so change is a foot.

Hey Medhead, they are looking good. 2 weeks you say? Where those clones I take it?

Dez, I suppose re the trays it would depend on if you want to run different strains. I am guessing in hydro that different strains are better of run on seperate units due to different eating and drinking habits.

Have a good day people.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 8, 2010)

DST, I too did not respond because I have no clue, I also don't respond to hydro questions since I know nothing of hydro, sorry guys. Nice medhead, good looking plants.

Well here are a few pics of my garden. I have plants in three different stages of flower. Almost eight weeks for some, five weeks for others and two weeks for the clones. The bud shot is my dog.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

No worries HeadsUp, frosty freakin DOG man....super nice


Heads Up said:


> DST, I too did not respond because I have no clue, I also don't respond to hydro questions since I know nothing of hydro, sorry guys. Nice medhead, good looking plants.
> 
> Well here are a few pics of my garden. I have plants in three different stages of flower. Almost eight weeks for some, five weeks for others and two weeks for the clones. The bud shot is my dog.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 8, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Those are nice looking moms Medhead


Thanks



DST said:


> Hey Medhead, they are looking good. 2 weeks you say? Where those clones I take it?
> 
> DST


Thanks!

Yes, two weeks from root in rockwool plugs. Pics of them from two weeks ago in my sig.

Here is two weeks ago when they were transferred from plugs to dirt


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2010)

dam that DOGlooks like it needs to be in the k-9 breeders cup.....lolreal nice heads up.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

DST said:


> I think I have mentioned a couple of time re-circulating the heat from my lights and using it to heat my house. Does anyone think this is a good idea?


I've done it, and my carbon filter was not good enough to eliminate the smell entirely, so I had to route the exhaust back outside.

If I were to try again, I'd use two carbon filters and two fans - one inside the grow room just acting as a "scrubber" recirculating the air through the filter, and then another on the exhaust from the room.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> I've done it, and my carbon filter was not good enough to eliminate the smell entirely, so I had to route the exhaust back outside.
> 
> If I were to try again, I'd use two carbon filters and two fans - one inside the grow room just acting as a "scrubber" recirculating the air through the filter, and then another on the exhaust from the room.


I may have to do this on the other setup since we can still smell the plants a little in the house as it is. It would be easier to take extra measures with the new op than with the vert since it's already running.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 8, 2010)

so i got my order yesterday and spent the whole day setting it up. my hardware store didnt have flexible ducting with a 6" diameter so i had to compromise for the more rigid aluminum crap. never again. new ducting is en route.

now the reflector. it uses six wingnuts to secure the glass panel. one was broken when i opened the package. okkk, one's no biggie. when i went to put my bulb in i discovered every nut was excessively cranked down. i broke two just trying to loosen them...

nothing some alumnimum duct tape cant fix.. so anyway its hanging and its pretty nice but im loosing coverage width wise.. lol um yeah. overall this refletor isnt bad its just got weak wingnuts slash henchmen assemblers.

so im trying to cop this jawn piece 

http://www.greners.com/cool-tube.html





i've seen many a cooltube in this club, thought id try one out!


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2010)

i dont use the reflector on my cooltube because i'm trying to cover 20+ plants. i also found that they aren't too user friendly unless you have used them before. i was about to hang mine and thought, these hooks which i'm gonna attach the easi rolls to are a bit loose, so i tightened them to what i thought was a reasonable amount and the bloody glass cracked. i have managed to tape it up and it is abouve the bulb so it should be ok.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

I wanted to elaborate a bit on my post from last night if you don't mind.

My wife overheard a conversation between me and the owner of the dispensary I'm hoping to get a job at. After hearing what he pays his growers per pound she suggested I put together another setup to use as a cash crop to help pay for my current grow and give us some extra money since I won't be making what I used to anymore. I figured since there's soo much going on with the vert grow still, it would be best to run an E&F system so I won't have to spend quite as time keep it up as the vert since the vert is still soil and seems to require a lot of attention and time.

I confirmed that he'd want my crop and now I'm going to put something together for it. I'm just going to grow whatever I know I can get good yields from since it's not going to be for me. He's going to get me cards from some patients of the club to keep things as legal as possible after he contacts them to get permission.

I know there's some growers on RIU that get upwards of a pound per light with 600s and would love to be able to hit those numbers but I don't think I have the experience yet to make it so I may run a single 1000w over a 4x4 to have a better chance. I know two 600s will cover more area but it'll cost considerably more to buy two of them and the cooling for two lights than a single 1000W light. 

I can't find the thread where I saw that someone was using one ballast to run two bulbs at different times to ask how it's done but wish I could. I think it would be awesome to have two separate grows running from one ballast. I would then just use a 600W ballast and two hood/bulb setups.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 8, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> so i got my order yesterday and spent the whole day setting it up. my hardware store didnt have flexible ducting with a 6" diameter so i had to compromise for the more rigid aluminum crap. never again. new ducting is en route.
> 
> now the reflector. it uses six wingnuts to secure the glass panel. one was broken when i opened the package. okkk, one's no biggie. when i went to put my bulb in i discovered every nut was excessively cranked down. i broke two just trying to loosen them...
> 
> ...


Nice avatar! its the ~Lizzard


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 8, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I wanted to elaborate a bit on my post from last night if you don't mind.
> 
> My wife overheard a conversation between me and the owner of the dispensary I'm hoping to get a job at. After hearing what he pays his growers per pound she suggested I put together another setup to use as a cash crop to help pay for my current grow and give us some extra money since I won't be making what I used to anymore. I figured since there's soo much going on with the vert grow still, it would be best to run an E&F system so I won't have to spend quite as time keep it up as the vert since the vert is still soil and seems to require a lot of attention and time.
> 
> ...


I know Lumatek makes a ballast just for this type of application. http://www.planetnatural.com/site/dual-ballast.html Probably can find it cheaper this was just the first one when I googled it.

EDIT: Here is one for $310 shipped (240V though) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260687251826&rvr_id=181539488080&crlp=1_263602_304642&UA=WVF?&GUID=acdbc4b212b0a02652e63c76fef2fd24&itemid=260687251826&ff4=263602_304642


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my mutant Bubba kush at 9 weeks! 1 week to go!


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2010)

looking nice n frosty.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 8, 2010)

ghb said:


> i dont use the reflector on my cooltube because i'm trying to cover 20+ plants. i also found that they aren't too user friendly unless you have used them before. i was about to hang mine and thought, these hooks which i'm gonna attach the easi rolls to are a bit loose, so i tightened them to what i thought was a reasonable amount and the bloody glass cracked. i have managed to tape it up and it is abouve the bulb so it should be ok.


 I cracked my cool tube the same way, but it still works just fine. I still want to replace it with a reflector but like others have discovered alot of the air cooled reflectors dont have much of a spread on them, thats why Im looking at something like the xxxl magnum hood, in the future that is, its a bit pricey for a hood, and weighs a bit much too, I would have to reframe my tent, take out the stock shit metal rods and replace them with some kind of wood, 1x1s or 2x2s something small but strong.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 8, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> This is my mutant Bubba kush at 9 weeks! 1 week to go!


 What makes it a "mutant" bubba kush? Odd growth? Or is that the name someone gave it?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

MedHeadGRWR said:


> I know Lumatek makes a ballast just for this type of application. http://www.planetnatural.com/site/dual-ballast.html Probably can find it cheaper this was just the first one when I googled it.
> 
> EDIT: Here is one for $310 shipped (240V though) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260687251826&rvr_id=181539488080&crlp=1_263602_304642&UA=WVF?&GUID=acdbc4b212b0a02652e63c76fef2fd24&itemid=260687251826&ff4=263602_304642


That would work if I wanted to have the lights on on both grows at the same time I suppose. I was thinking more along the lines of having them staggered. I found out how to do it and there's products for sale that will accomplish the task. They cost about the same as that ballast though so it'd be cheaper to just buy that ballast and have them both lit up at the same time unless you already had the ballast you wanted to use.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2010)

ROCK LOCK
this plant has been doing real well.....mad foliage,righ now it sit next to the wall,around the same hieght as the rest of the plants
about 13" from bulb.....from the looks of it,that wall is getting some good light.
its a mini Scrog,trying to teach my self a thing or two about what to expect.
i seen a dubble halfpipe grow,over at open grow,with two 600,and boy it has got me hook'd
thats the plans for my sativa grow.

3 weeks flower(og x sour d) x (chemdawg 91 x mass super skunk/nl)


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 8, 2010)

6 weeks 1 day old


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 8, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I wanted to elaborate a bit on my post from last night if you don't mind.
> 
> My wife overheard a conversation between me and the owner of the dispensary I'm hoping to get a job at. After hearing what he pays his growers per pound she suggested I put together another setup to use as a cash crop to help pay for my current grow and give us some extra money since I won't be making what I used to anymore. I figured since there's soo much going on with the vert grow still, it would be best to run an E&F system so I won't have to spend quite as time keep it up as the vert since the vert is still soil and seems to require a lot of attention and time.
> 
> ...


Here's what you need buddy!!!
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLLAPBLB01


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Thinking about making a bbQ grill scrog out of a camp fire grill...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2010)

There is a new show on CNBC tonight at 7:00 pm eastern. "Cannabis meets capitalism, as the world's most commonly used illicit drug comes out of the shadows and into the mainstream." 


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 8, 2010)

genuity said:


> ROCK LOCK
> 
> 3 weeks flower(og x sour d) x (chemdawg 91 x mass super skunk/nl)


 Nice Rocklocks, I have two of them myself, that took very well to Uncle Bens Topping method, I have 4 tops on all of my plants, except the one rocklock that has 3 because there was no branch on the one side of the second node, how strange.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 8, 2010)

Gnome, you did and excellent job of keeping the plant green, how? It not only looks green, it looks DARK green, there seems to be no deficiencies that I can see. I do notice a few spots on one of the leaves but that could be anything. Even the undersides of the leaves look great. I hope it smokes as good as it looks, you deserve some real nice bud for the way that plant has been taken care. A tip of the hat to you, good job.

Genuity, yawn. Another perfect grow, how boring. For my money, you are one of the few, very consistent growers on here. Every thing you grow looks great, it's sickening. You give us all something to shoot for. Nice job, as usual.

Mr. Wally, you've come a long way baby in a short time, you're to young to remember the commercial, congratulations to you. Your babies, well, girls now, look great.

You just gotta' love the six hundred, cheers to all.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There is a new show on CNBC tonight at 7:00 pm eastern. "Cannabis meets capitalism, as the world's most commonly used illicit drug comes out of the shadows and into the mainstream."
> 
> 
> cof


CNBC cof? You're a capitalist? I would have never guessed. I used to watch CNBC religiously.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 8, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> That would work if I wanted to have the lights on on both grows at the same time I suppose. I was thinking more along the lines of having them staggered. I found out how to do it and there's products for sale that will accomplish the task. They cost about the same as that ballast though so it'd be cheaper to just buy that ballast and have them both lit up at the same time unless you already had the ballast you wanted to use.


Actually that Lumatek ballast can run just one bulb at a time or both at the same time so you could do two different light cycles...making it far superior to a flipbox (because a flip box can only run one bulb at a time)


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Here's what you need buddy!!!
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLLAPBLB01


Thanks! That one's about half the price of the others I've been finding today. I'm picking up a 1000w setup on the cheap ($160 for mag ballast, bulb and air cooled reflector) later this week but would like to get my hands on one of those flip boxes too. How's two vertical grows side by side using two 600s and divided by a curtain sound, hehe. Not saying I'm going to do that but I suppose I could. The ballast supposedly is new but I doubt it.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

MedHeadGRWR said:


> Actually that Lumatek ballast can run just one bulb at a time or both at the same time so you could do two different light cycles...making it far superior to a flipbox (because a flip box can only run one bulb at a time)


I didn't see that it could run the two bulbs at separate times, cool.

In the interest of removing the grow from around my kids, I'll be relocating it to a place away from my house over the next month or so. I'm starting with setting up the new system and then will move everything I have now over there litle by little. I might get one of those little tomato tents to keep here for growing males for pollen but that's it. Everything else is going away from my house.

Then I'll finally feel comfortable sitting in the garage while the kids play out front again and I know they miss that. I just worried about neighbors asking what the room was for or something if I had the door open so it only get's opened long enough to get a car in or out and then it's closed back up.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There is a new show on CNBC tonight at 7:00 pm eastern. "Cannabis meets capitalism, as the world's most commonly used illicit drug comes out of the shadows and into the mainstream."
> 
> 
> cof


i waiting now,since i dont got no smoke.

HU,u are jus crazy,and i think thats why i like ya.....

well im trying to get the veg room clear out,so i can start
bluehammer
bubbel dust x dubbel strawberry diesel
anesthesia f1
cheeseberry haze
so i added 12 more two week old clones,in one gal pots to the flower room,
i still got my white russians,grapegod,nypurple diesel,and king kush in veg,jus no more room in flower room


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 8, 2010)

Crazy? Me? You sir have me confused with someone else. I am liking the looks of that rock lock, not necessarily the plant but they way you are growing it. Genuity, I didn't even read what you wrote, I got as far as rock lock, looked at the pics and just shook my head. I am so looking forward to starting my sativa grow. I'm going to do a six foot by four foot, the four foot wide part is stretching the coverage but I'm going to put four plants in three gallon smart pots, that should fill the screen, especially the neville's haze and hawaiian snow are supposed to be monsters and I've read it can take up to five weeks after flipping your light for a sativa to enter full bloom. So that's at least three weeks of growth after the flip.

I admire your work genuity, I hope to get close one day.

Edit...CNBC time. Later guys.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Edit...CNBC time. Later guys.


My fault 9:00 eastern, 8:00 central


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> There is a new show on CNBC tonight at 7:00 pm eastern. "Cannabis meets capitalism, as the world's most commonly used illicit drug comes out of the shadows and into the mainstream."
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof, actually recording Marijuana Inc now and Marijuana USA follows.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 8, 2010)

yes indeed fellas im whatching too. Cant wait to see the sequel


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 8, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> What makes it a "mutant" bubba kush? Odd growth? Or is that the name someone gave it?


yah its had some crazy growth since day 1,i didnt toss her cause i always wanted to flower a mutant!..she looks good though


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys rock!!!! that all icna typer


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

DST said:


> You guys rock!!!! that all icna typer


 No good sir, you rock!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 8, 2010)

rock and roll motha lovers


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Recording! how do you get them off the DVR? to a hard drive?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

Wish I knew since we changed to AT&T U-verse today and have now lost everything that was on our DVR boxes. Lot's of good stuff for the kids on there that doesn't play anymore so we're a bit bummed.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 8, 2010)

Marijuana usa baby!!1!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Some thoughts.

12/12 from seed.






Room for improvment.






Some indica seeds somewhere.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Recording! how do you get them off the DVR? to a hard drive?


They have DVD recorder machines... like VCR's but for DVD's. I bought one once to get stuff off my DVR when I switched from Dish to Direct. Then I returned it two days later. Said I wanted a better one.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn one of us should have broadcast that shit live on the 600

Boy from the medias standpoint lets go smoke a joint ayy 

The wave is upon us  fantastic news to me ears


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's a better pic of what I have coming soon to a thread near you. I bought a 400 g/h water pump... and I think I'll use my 200 g/h pump in unison... not sure if it will go that high though. Need to install the meter, fans, seal the bottom level, hang the bottom level. Then get my ventilation right... need to reconfigure some stuff. I think I realized what my problem was from my last couple grows... too long of a story to tell... but had to do with ventialtion fan placement and timing.

Can't wait to show you guys some bud shots from my closet again. I did forget how fucking bright HPS lights are. I swear I can't see right now, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2010)

You going to be running 1 or 2 1000w bulbs in there?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 8, 2010)

jig- im stoked to watch this your grow. have you plugged some seeds or are you going from clone?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> You going to be running 1 or 2 1000w bulbs in there?


Just the one. I might add a 250 I already have to the mix... just for shits and giggles... but probably just the 1k.



strictly seedleSs said:


> jig- im stoked to watch this your grow. have you plugged some seeds or are you going from clone?


Clones this go round. I really want to get things started and don''t have the patience to try and germ for my first time. Which brings me to a question.

How long would it take from plopping seeds in water, or a towel, or whatever you do... till they will be ready to go in the setup. Or in other words how far before my predicted harvest should I germ, so that the new plants are ready to go in? They basically just need about 3 inches of roots.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

I reckon you would be good to go in a couple of weeks from seed. Especially with the set up you are going for which will require less veg time than normal, imo. Looking great bru!!!!




jigfresh said:


> Just the one. I might add a 250 I already have to the mix... just for shits and giggles... but probably just the 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Mutant lizzard, some nice chubby indica leaves going on there, and your light reminds me that with a very sore head and hungover feeling I should really be sorting out my ventilation. I put my 600hps and my 400mh on yesterday and the room just went mad hot!!! Not good.

ok, laters peeps,

DST


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2010)

i know you mentioned your set up in a quite detailed way D, but how a bout some pictures? come on now, you know the saying.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 9, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> yah its had some crazy growth since day 1,i didnt toss her cause i always wanted to flower a mutant!..she looks good though


 I dont consider them mutants when they have "odd growth", like extra leaves and stuff, it just sounds kind of negative. I look at it as a good thing, Im either doing something really good to get it to grow extra stuff, or its good genetics. Extra branches and leaves are a plus to me, more bud, or more energy for your plant. If I did I would probably call my whole last grow a mutant grow because almost all of my plants had leaves with blades in odd places, double leaves (2 on 1 stem), split blades, or extra node sites, like 3 where there is usually 2. But yeah your right, your bubba does look damn good. I see where my Sour Kush got its structure looking at recent bubba grows including yours. Not the biggest buds, but tight as hell, stinky and killer.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

i am cameraless at the moment, apart from my phone and that sucks. I think I am going to do some shopping, going for a Ruck150l or higher me thinks for the cool tube, i think my 125l is not really doing it for the 2 600s and the 400. Once I get that I'll then look at cutting through the wall and using the exhaust air to warm my hoose, if not i was thinking last night that I may add a y duct to the current exhaust that is in there for the house ventilation system....we shall see. If I can overcome this hangover then I will get some pics....



ghb said:


> i know you mentioned your set up in a quite detailed way D, but how a bout some pictures? come on now, you know the saying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2010)

bastard behind the eyes today D bru!?!?!


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

Hercules Double IPA...9% - Denver USA!!






And also Double DOG (hahaha) 11%






Okay, re-assessment, I am talking shite, the 150L is also not good enough by my calculations. For anyone using cool tubes this is what I found out.

Wattage of lights added together, divide by 2, then add 20%, this will give you the cubic room size that you need to account for. Mine is over a 1000 so I think I need a 250L....


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2010)

looks just about cloudy enough to give you a right stinker D, haha

11 finger fan leaves! wally, nice!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 9, 2010)

yes sir, thank you sir


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice, Wally showing us the way to treat a lady!!!

Well just got back from the local dro store and picked up this bad boy, ruck 200 (cost with reducer and plug, 140 euro, and a quartiertje...25cents!), bugger is, I only got one reducer, so I am going to have to go back out and get another one!!! Wish me heid wissnae so mince meat at the minute.


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2010)

nice fan d!,another piece of kit to add to the collection.

will we ever be finished buying stuff for our "hobby" i think not , i'm forever buying new things that i wonder , how the hell did i do without this?.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

My wife asked me the very same thing, haha.....

And yeh, how did I do without it before......!?!?



ghb said:


> nice fan d!,another piece of kit to add to the collection.
> 
> will we ever be finished buying stuff for our "hobby" i think not , i'm forever buying new things that i wonder , how the hell did i do without this?.


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2010)

planning a lil trip to your neck of the woods soon, how's the dam weather? loads of black ice here at the min, it's starting to melt now like but it was fun and games this morning.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 9, 2010)

Heah, ghb. While over any chance you sca give this clown a slap!  anyone been over in last 5 years must have noticed this plank! If you try to take a Pic of him without some sort of payment he covers his face with the dagger! WTF is he supposed to be anyway? And.. What exactly is the talent in dressing up as Batman and the Mask? You see more fancy dress in Red Light just walking around! Have a good one Anyway ghb!

peace
jambo:


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

Those guys at the Dam are indeed planks!! I mean anyone can go and rent a bloody costume and stand on a box...nothing compared to the guys in Barcelona on LasRamblas, now they have some cool outfits that they make up.

The weather in the Dam is changing every minute, we still got ice but it is warmer today, rained a bit as well. Generally just grey and miserable on the main.


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Heah, ghb. While over any chance you sca give this clown a slap! View attachment 1314417 anyone been over in last 5 years must have noticed this plank! If you try to take a Pic of him without some sort of payment he covers his face with the dagger! WTF is he supposed to be anyway? And..View attachment 1314421View attachment 1314422 What exactly is the talent in dressing up as Batman and the Mask? You see more fancy dress in Red Light just walking around! Have a good one Anyway ghb!
> 
> peace
> jambo:


fucking crusty jugglers!

i have never noticed any buskers in the dam,they stay around the squares i would imagine.
the most touristy place i'l be going is warmoestraat and haarlemmerstraat, lol.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Clones this go round. I really want to get things started and don''t have the patience to try and germ for my first time. Which brings me to a question.
> 
> How long would it take from plopping seeds in water, or a towel, or whatever you do... till they will be ready to go in the setup. Or in other words how far before my predicted harvest should I germ, so that the new plants are ready to go in? They basically just need about 3 inches of roots.


I have only grown one plant for seed, and it took a couple weeks to get anywhere near flower ready (IMO), but I have only grown once from seeds....so Im kinda biased to clones. I will def be looking for some help from the fellow 600s to get my breeding in line.


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 9, 2010)

They do the same type thing in Hollywood. Dressing up to try and earn some money.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 9, 2010)

> Thanks for the pics Mutant lizzard, some nice chubby indica leaves going on there, and your light reminds me that with a very sore head and hungover feeling I should really be sorting out my ventilation. I put my 600hps and my 400mh on yesterday and the room just went mad hot!!! Not good.


Thanks, I use only one 600 and cant even close my tent, Ventilation is the last thing on my list(should have been first)
Right now with out vent I have the light at 27 inches over canopy at near 88º when im not around.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 9, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> They do the same type thing in Hollywood. Dressing up to try and earn some money.


"The Pick of Destiny"
Has some in the beginning.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 9, 2010)

So after going out of town for a few days im back and the clones are here, I transplanted them from the solo cups they came in to the root maker air pruning pots they are about the size of a 1 gallon pot. The tops of the clones started to turn slightly yellow and curl in some what, is this just a little transplant shock? tent temps are between 65-75 day and night with about 40% humidity. I dampened the soil with a very light super thrive water combo then gave about 8oz of lightly mixed general organics nutes.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

sounds like the medium may be a bit hot with nutes, I just done the same to my younglins.....

I flushed with a light dose of micronutrients.....



JJSP420 said:


> So after going out of town for a few days im back and the clones are here, I transplanted them from the solo cups they came in to the root maker air pruning pots they are about the size of a 1 gallon pot. The tops of the clones started to turn slightly yellow and curl in some what, is this just a little transplant shock? tent temps are between 65-75 day and night with about 40% humidity. I dampened the soil with a very light super thrive water combo then gave about 8oz of lightly mixed general organics nutes.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 9, 2010)

DST said:


> sounds like the medium may be a bit hot with nutes, I just done the same to my younglins.....
> 
> I flushed with a light dose of micronutrients.....


Thanks DST ill get some pictures up soon


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 9, 2010)

Haarlem for sure dude, then up the cannal to Grey Area! Cant wait to go bk. man! Hopefully sooner than later!
Some souvineers from last visit.... Grey Berry, Chocolope, headband, east coast sour diesel, couple bits of KingHassans and nice bit temple ball. Man I'm going sooooon!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 9, 2010)

Blue Mystic & Blueberry Kush Organic...New pics. tell me what you guys think...


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 9, 2010)

heres a few pics please let me know what you think


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 9, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> View attachment 1315052View attachment 1315046View attachment 1315039View attachment 1315038View attachment 1315037
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few pics please let me know what you think


What seems to be the problem??? Looks fine to me


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 9, 2010)

like!


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> What seems to be the problem??? Looks fine to me


in the 4th picture over from the left, the leaf has a few little spots of yellow and the tops are curling a little in the 5th pic

the strain is Island Sweet Skunk


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks wally!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 9, 2010)

GG- looking great, looking like a great yield.

JJSP420-im not a soil grower, but looks like what DST had said, a hot batch of soil....not temp hot, but high in nutes. where did you get the strain?

Im officially at war with the mites now, first wave of the offensive strike is underway. wish me luck.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 9, 2010)

the strain came from a local grower, in this case do you recomend flushing soil? it is still pretty wet from yesterday


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 9, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> like!


Dude that thing is frosting up nice! +rep for young frosty bud and nice pic.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 9, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> the strain came from a local grower, in this case do you recomend flushing soil? it is still pretty wet from yesterday


I wouldn't flush them, just give them water for the next few drinks. It looks like a little bit of transplant shock, nothing major by any means.

GG, Wally, nice work guys. Wally, for your first grow, it looks great, when you gonna' flip them to 12/12?

Lizzard man, you are venturing into the danger zone with those temps. I personally think heat stress is the number one factor in a plant going hermie. That's just my opinion. Beside that, high temps for an extended period of time just has negative effects on your plants.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 9, 2010)

Just curious...who grows from beans and who uses clones?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2010)

GG

You have a nice looking tent full of tempting ladies, how much longer?


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 9, 2010)

they have been on 12/12 about a week now. a few days over 6 weeks old. beans. i didnt up plant either


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 9, 2010)

I start from seeds. Pick the best of the batch , make them my mothers and then clone the hell out of them.


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just curious...who grows from beans and who uses clones?


i do both,from seed jus to see what i want to keep around.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 9, 2010)

> How long would it take from plopping seeds in water, or a towel, or whatever you do... till they will be ready to go in the setup. Or in other words how far before my predicted harvest should I germ, so that the new plants are ready to go in? They basically just need about 3 inches of roots.


The seed should go strait into the system. Use Plain water as dilutes the enzymes that KEEPS the seed from sprouting.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 9, 2010)

> Lizzard man, you are venturing into the danger zone with those temps. I personally think heat stress is the number one factor in a plant going hermie. That's just my opinion. Beside that, high temps for an extended period of time just has negative effects on your plants


Some studys show 87º is perfect. Thats why Im not freaking out. BUT I want to close the tent up and forget about it.

I use beans I breed or some "suggested" seed from friends or here at RIU.
like he said clone the best cull the rest.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2010)

One of sannies ladies at day 57 of 12/12 who is a k o kush x skubba feminized cross. Nice stucture and bud developement in a short time, but not quite ready yet.






sannie hopes to be able to accept credit cards again within 2 weeks.


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 9, 2010)

lookin very nice and frosty cof..........+rep


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 9, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just curious...who grows from beans and who uses clones?


I use both, i buy named seeds and use bag seeds too


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> One of sannies ladies at day 57 of 12/12 who is a k o kush x skubba feminized cross. Nice stucture and bud developement in a short time, but not quite ready yet.
> 
> sannie hopes to be able to accept credit cards again within 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hey cof, nice looking girl. My one Jackhammer has been flowering for 7 days now and another two have been vegging for 2 weeks, were topped today and will go in in another week or two. I'm waiting to see sex but I'm wondering because it's a strong Haze with a long flowering time, if it will also take longer to show sex? Also, I'm getting ready to order some seeds from Sannies probably next week, and I'm looking for a strong Indica with a short flower to offset the harvest and add some variety. Something you might suggest. I was just thinking of grabbing his Indica mix.



Oh and while I'm here, I'd like to show off my revegged bagseed clone at day 45. Please forgive the shots guys, I'm stuck with my camera phone while my Canon's away. 



Cheeers 600! Duchie


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 9, 2010)

3eyes said:


> I use both, i buy named seeds and use bag seeds too


I have never had the luxury of brand name seeds.

I believe in breeding a better plant, so soon as I get a hold of an El nino, or a widow(greenhouse) its getting crossed
with some BC Strains like god bud and da purps.
Then those F1's will get crossed with my seed stock.
Then I give them away to some nice people.
Grow some smoke some.

One day.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 9, 2010)

>


So many hairs! +rep


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 9, 2010)

So..for those of you who live in and frequent the Dam.....can you walk in and buy a 1/4oz and leave...or do you get it a gram at a time and you're not allowed to leave with it.....how's it all work??????


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 9, 2010)

Lot's of nice pics being thrown up today. Going to change the res with plain water for flush on the RR tonight or tomorrow morning depending on time and then do the same with the Haze auto next weekend since theyu're supposed to be a 70 day strain and a 80 day strain and they're on day 62 today.

The three RBC seeds that were first to sprout are going into soil tonight since they're stretching in the humidity dome, need ot get them closer to the flouros. I burned the Purple Haze, DOGs and a Headband a little by letting them get too dry after giving them a light dose of nutes on the last watering. I gave them a light flush earlier and will just give them plain water going forward. Starting as many clones as I can take tonight and going for a mix of big ones and little ones. I want some big ones so I can do a shorter veg before they go under the 1K and the others will veg for w few weeks and then go into the vert.

That brings me to the new grow spot. I started prepping the area today by clearing stuff out and seeing what has to stay. Putting in some store bought shelf units tomorrow to organize the stuff and the I'll be ready to start sealing it up and sectioning it off. It'll end up being about 10'X10'X9'tall so I'll have plenty of room for the veg stuff, the vert and the conventional grow with the 1K light that I picked up today. It will be insulated much better than what I've got now so it should be easier to control the environment.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> So many hairs! +rep


Thanks ML, I appreciate that. I really wish I know what she was but I guess I'll never know. Still, I have a cut I took from her and is 8 days 12/12 so I think I'll enjoy her a little longer.  And by the little sample I've tried, she's gonna be a little bit couch lock, I think.

Actually, here's some shots oh her. She's already showing pistils all over the place.



OK, here's some sugary test nuggets


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2010)

duchieman

Your bagseed is looking good.
I can't say enough good things about extrema. Starting with a 5 week clone from cutting to a 8 week bloom to finish with high quality gear, she has a lovely, strong, high and stone combination that will last a long time.

old farts rant 
Don't judge a book by it's cover. One of the best smokes of all time was from a scraggly plant with long spaces between nodes and small buds, but a high that was never ending and trippy.
Many years ago I bought a pound late one night that looked and tasted good and the weight was 18 oz's of no buzz.
What I am trying to say is that all to often we judge a plant by it's appearance, when the most important aspect is what is does to and for you. Keep up the great pictures , but fill in the gaps with the smoke reports.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks cof. I was looking at his Herijuana but I've also wanted to try a chem strain so I think I might just take you up on that suggestion. I'll probably try the El Monstre for my freebie. Thanks again cof. Rep to you!


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2010)

3 week cure *ny purple diesel*


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 9, 2010)

genuity said:


> 3 week cure *ny purple diesel*


wooooowwwww! Fuck bro that is some killer. Thats from a 600w grow?


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> wooooowwwww! Fuck bro that is some killer. Thats from a 600w grow?


yea,i chop'd this one early,60 days,needs to go atleast 75 days.
but i jus wanted to get the hang of the strain.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 9, 2010)

well it looks like you didi that


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> well it looks like you didi that


thanks,i got one in veg now,im let it go the full 75 days.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn that is an awesome looking bud Genuity. 
I've got a little Purple Haze plant going and am hoping it will get some color to it like that. I'm thinking of doing a long veg with it and then flowering it in a good size pot in the corner of the vert room like the Raspberry plant. I'd like to have a big plant of it and do a semi-lollipop on it to get a batch of clones from it.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice pics all, as cof stated, smells, smoke reports, descriptions on resins, trichs, etc....all good info. Pics are nice too!!!

As far as your Q ENDLYS, you are allowed to buy 5 grams of weed, or be sold 5 grams of weed from a coffeeshop. You can leave, stay, or throw it away, or do whatever with it. You can go to another coffeeshop and smoke it there, although like most coffeeshops (normals shops that is) they are not going to just let you come in and smoke unless you buy a coffee or a drink. Some more up them selves coffeeshops, prefer you to also buy weed. The Kadinsky is a place I will never go for that reason, just a bad experience with them one day.

Now, you could go to 10 coffeeshops in a row and buy 5 grams, that's up to you. Or I guess, buy 5, smoke and then buy another 5...it's all a big Grey Area, lol. If you know the guys in the shop, you can normally arrange larger purchases as well...oz's etc.

And if you do want to try some good place, I can't say enough about the Grey Area. It's actually an American owned shop.




greenjambo said:


> Haarlem for sure dude, then up the cannal to Grey Area! Cant wait to go bk. man! Hopefully sooner than later!
> Some souvineers from last visit....View attachment 1314940 Grey Berry, Chocolope, headband, east coast sour diesel, couple bits of KingHassans and nice bit temple ball. Man I'm going sooooon!





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> So..for those of you who live in and frequent the Dam.....can you walk in and buy a 1/4oz and leave...or do you get it a gram at a time and you're not allowed to leave with it.....how's it all work??????


My new Fan is quite loud!!! lokks like I got more tinkering to do.....

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice pics all, as cof stated, smells, smoke reports, descriptions on resins, trichs, etc....all good info. Pics are nice too!!!
> 
> As far as your Q ENDLYS, you are allowed to buy 5 grams of weed, or be sold 5 grams of weed from a coffeeshop. You can leave, stay, or throw it away, or do whatever with it. You can go to another coffeeshop and smoke it there, although like most coffeeshops (normals shops that is) they are not going to just let you come in and smoke unless you buy a coffee or a drink. Some more up them selves coffeeshops, prefer you to also buy weed. The Kadinsky is a place I will never go for that reason, just a bad experience with them one day.
> 
> ...


 
i have only been the grey area once and they had nothing in stock, i think i settled for a grey mist in the end. i ain't been back because it is a little further out than most of the shops i frequent. I'll make sure i get back there seeing as you recommend it though D.

with regards to the 5 gram thing, i have only seen that "rule" upheld a couple of times. the real smokers coffee shops don't give a dam (either that or the fact I'm with a few people means they can get around it by saying 5 for him, 5 for him etc).


what would you recommend from there? or is it all good?


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

Funny that you should say that it's a little bit further out...it's actually just over 1 canal from the Dam...i use to run an office just around the corner and my Sales Director and I would be there most lunch times!!!

It's a small coffeeshop so you need to get there when they have just replenished the stock. I would highly recommend the Silver Bubble, that's a long term stayer in there. Their kief is also good (made from ssh trichs) and they often have a nice bit of imported hash in - golden soles, and also some afghan, that some Dutchies grow out in Morocco. They also have nice kush strains normally. It's a case of ask to see before you buy really. You can always give me a shout, I am never far, haha.

If you get on a tram and go a little bit further (number 12 tram to De Clerqstraat/Bilderdijkstraat) there is a coffeeshop called Cheech and Chongs. If you want old school, top quality moroccan hash, "Tbisla" is the one to buy imo, anbd these guys always have some.....they are moroccans after all. None of the moroccans seem to smoke weed in general in the Dam.





ghb said:


> i have only been the grey area once and they had nothing in stock, i think i settled for a grey mist in the end. i ain't been back because it is a little further out than most of the shops i frequent. I'll make sure i get back there seeing as you recommend it though D.
> 
> with regards to the 5 gram thing, i have only seen that "rule" upheld a couple of times. the real smokers coffee shops don't give a dam (either that or the fact I'm with a few people means they can get around it by saying 5 for him, 5 for him etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Just curious...who grows from beans and who uses clones?


yes i do, clones and seeds, its a bit awkward getting the timi9ngs right but I do like a seeds vigour. Clones can be a pain for me but it has to be done to keep the cloneonly strains lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 10, 2010)

I do not understand this 'clone only' thing. Why cannot one pollinate one of these clone only strains and make beans?


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I wouldn't flush them, just give them water for the next few drinks. It looks like a little bit of transplant shock, nothing major by any means.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I do not understand this 'clone only' thing. Why cannot one pollinate one of these clone only strains and make beans?


You would need to find the exact same strain genetically but in male to get the exact same genetics to be able to produce the same seeds. That's why you have feminized seeds, plants are stressed to herm with various methods, colodial silver, environmental, etc...then the female/male flower is used to create the feminized beans. Eh voila, hence clone only.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks DST, never mind the question in the pm.

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go...see ya'll later.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

replied anyway......i owe, i owe, funny, never thought of it that way!!!!



Heads Up said:


> Thanks DST, never mind the question in the pm.
> 
> I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go...see ya'll later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome ME!!!!!! i got my 6, but if anybody saw my thread i had to stop growing.. im keeping my 6 and givin the cops a month to arrest me. then its back on. so i will have my old trusty(400) and my new 600View attachment 1316508


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Welcome ME!!!!!! i got my 6, but if anybody saw my thread i had to stop growing.. im keeping my 6 and givin the cops a month to arrest me. then its back on. so i will have my old trusty(400) and my new 600View attachment 1316508


i was lurkin in your j,seen the convo, but did not reply
hope the best for T.WE ALL NEED A LIL VACATION from the grow room at some time,thats how i would look at it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2010)

my girls says just think of it as a break, i said "when i run out of smoke then what" she says, "guess you gonna have to plug it up, huh?"
im so ready to see how bright imma be. either a tent and a closet, or a tent with a 6 and 4 in it. or a 600 perpy with a 400 scrog?.. atleast i have time to plan.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 10, 2010)

heres my babys day 39 from switching to 12/12


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2010)

nice buds budolskie, mine are also on day 39 but they aint got colas like that quite yet. was that the non-auto autoflowerering strain?


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> *my girls says just think of it as a break*, i said "when i run out of smoke then what" she says, "guess you gonna have to plug it up, huh?"
> im so ready to see how bright imma be. either a tent and a closet, or a tent with a 6 and 4 in it. or a 600 perpy with a 400 scrog?.. *atleast i have time to plan*.


sounds like your gal is a smart one,she should know u best..
i had to take a small break in the veg room like a month back,cause the state was doing house inspections.
after like 40 or so days i said fucc it,and pop'd some beans,got a letter a week or so later say,"we did a drive by inspection,and u pass'd"
yea,i know.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 10, 2010)

ghb said:


> nice buds budolskie, mine are also on day 39 but they aint got colas like that quite yet. was that the non-auto autoflowerering strain?


i bought them as auto blueberry but after 6 weeks on 18/6 i could only tell sex of them which i had 9 females and a male


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2010)

yea, lol im impatient. but i figure they would have run in by now. but like i said ill be all set up, using my planning time the right way. first things first would be to get a filter and how could i hook that up to a cooltube?


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2010)

did you learn your lesson with regards to autoflowerers?. i wouldn't bother myself, unless it was for an outdoor guerilla grow. they look a lot further along than 39 days, i reckon you could harvest in a week or so, maybe the autoflowering trait has made it an extra quick finisher.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 10, 2010)

ghb said:


> did you learn your lesson with regards to autoflowerers?. i wouldn't bother myself, unless it was for an outdoor guerilla grow. they look a lot further along than 39 days, i reckon you could harvest in a week or so, maybe the autoflowering trait has made it an extra quick finisher.


i was planning on harvesting on the 21st december iv been feeding with water since tuesday yes i thought myself they look nearly ready loads ginger hairs on them


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2010)

they look swollen and the leaves are yellowing so water til the end sounds good to me. you got anything to replace them with?


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, lol im impatient. but i figure they would have run in by now. but like i said ill be all set up, using my planning time the right way. first things first would be to get a filter and how could i hook that up to a cooltube?


i use a 24" rhinopro filter and a 6"rvk fan (overkill) to push air through the 6" cooltubes, out the tent and up into the chimney. i think this is the best way to go.






i hope you like the artwork


----------



## budolskie (Dec 10, 2010)

not just yet gona do a SCRog in there tho i no that. just want this to turn out nice smoke


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2010)

why wouldnt i want the fan on the opposite side?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2010)

Most people say fans are much better at pulling air than pushing it. I put the fan at the exhaust end of things.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Most people say fans are much better at pulling air than pushing it. I put the fan at the exhaust end of things.


agreed id to the same.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 10, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Most people say fans are much better at pulling air than pushing it. I put the fan at the exhaust end of things.


actually you can mount them either way, but they more efficient when they pull and, they are made to pull.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2010)

oh ok, i see.. so 4inch inline fan??


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

The fans seem to not lose as much effeciency when they're closer to the filter. Another thing to consider is that if there are any holes (even pinholes) in your ducting, your fan will be pulling unfiltered air in through those pinholes since it's easier than puling air through the filter, through the ducts and out into wherever your exhausting it to. If your fan is at the filter end and pushing the air through the tubes and ducting you have a positive pressure condition in the ducting and there's no unfiltered air leaving through the exhaust. Worst case scenario you are recycling some already filtered air back into the room if there's any leaks in the line.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not trying to argue as to if they are better made to pull or push here. Just pointing something out. Nobody can argue the point of pulling vs pushing as it's a well known fact they are designed to pull.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2010)

Your comment about positive pressure and pinhole leaks in the system is insightful.

Fortunately, I'm only interested in reducing stink, not eliminating it completely. Because I can't! lol.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 10, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'm not trying to argue as to if they are better made to pull or push here. Just pointing something out. Nobody can argue the point of pulling vs pushing as it's a well known fact they are designed to pull.


Amen! also try to have the least amount of bends in the ducting, and the runs as short as possible. bends, and long runs of ducting decrease air flow. but hey, gotta do what you gotta do. 


PEACE!!! 
-ZEN-


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 10, 2010)

40 days and 200 pages later...
3 600w above an Aeroflo2...
Raw Diesel and Pineapple Express...

I hope you guys like!!!

View attachment 1316959
closeup of the RD...
View attachment 1316961
PE main cola...

View attachment 1316964


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2010)

One more random thing about fans. The air after the lights is much hotter than the air before. So it is less dense, meaning less 'grip' for the fan to get at. If drastic enough it might offset the pulling vs. pushing effect. Also, supposedly bulbs don't like the positive pressure from having a fan push air over tham. I guess they have shorter lives with positive pressure vs. negative. All that being said, I run my fan after my lights.

Beatiful plants guys. Many of you posting great pics.

HU - I grow from clones.


----------



## dieselvenom (Dec 10, 2010)

In flowering:
-4 Super Lemon Haze
-3 White Widow
-1 Arjan's Haze #1


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

It just depends on the fan and if you routed miles of ducting. 
I say "Keep it simple" best advice anyone could give you.
Well that and "Dont Fight Nature"


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

dieselvenom said:


> In flowering:
> -4 Super Lemon Haze
> -3 White Widow
> -1 Arjan's Haze #1
> ...


Looks F*en Tasty


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Marlowe said:


>


DAmn Dude! I wouldnt worry too much about those spots, checking your ph and stuff and you should be good.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 10, 2010)

Hola all I've been off RIU for a bit but made my way back.
First off Marloe and DV NICE WORK!! looking sexy!!
Secondly I was hoping you all would check my new journal out. I got a couple girls at 6 wk and more at 3 wks in my perpetual grow. The link is in my signature.

This first one is my Ducting setup cause I noticed yall were discussing it. my fan is in between my two lights, no filter, no need I am legal and own my house.
The second is my lil sensi star from clone. she is at 6 weeks and her hairs are just starting to turn. More pics in the journal. Thanks!!
View attachment 1317167 View attachment 1317166


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

Not sure what to do but I took a bunch of cuttings this morning from the Jack Herer and then had to go take care of a few things. I came home just a few inutes ago to find almost all of them are drooping really bad. The tops of them are bent down towards the tray. It seems to be mostly the larger cuttings which were just almost touching the top of the humidity dome. I stuck some pieces of rod in the cubes and tied them up to it but that only worked with one other clone I've tried it on so far.

Most of the clones I recently put in the bubble cloner did the same thing and I did the same thing. It worked on one of them but the others just continued to droop and then started wilting so I tossed them.

Any ideas on what's causing the problem? I'd hate to lose all of these clones since I don't have that many more cuttings I could take from the mom. I have the WW mom that I was planning on taking a bunch from today too but will need the majority of the cuttings I'm taking in order to finish filling things up.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

My process for cloning is that I first soak the RW cubes in water that has Supernatural RW soak in it at the rec rate and that's been PH adjusted to 5.5.

I take my cuttings in the same way as anybody else with sterilized scissors and use sterilized exacto blades to split the end and then gently scrape the last 1" or so of the stem. Then I dip them in Schultz rooting powder and stick them in the cubes. This is actually the first I've ever split the end on, usually just scrape the stem lightly and then score it a couple times. 

I've had very good success with cloning with the exception of one batch from the SLH and now these.

Here's a few pics I just ran and took.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 10, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> My process for cloning is that I first soak the RW cubes in water that has Supernatural RW soak in it at the rec rate and that's been PH adjusted to 5.5.
> 
> I take my cuttings in the same way as anybody else with sterilized scissors and use sterilized exacto blades to split the end and then gently scrape the last 1" or so of the stem. Then I dip them in Schultz rooting powder and stick them in the cubes. This is actually the first I've ever split the end on, usually just scrape the stem lightly and then score it a couple times.
> 
> ...


those cuttings are huge. i think theyre dropping because of their size. they should come back though


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I wanted to try to get some big clones for a short veg before going under the 1K light. I got the idea of taking big cuttings from AL B Fuct and his thread about clones. Prior to this I've always doen cuttings that only stood about 3-5" out of the RW. He didn't use a dome over his because his cutings were too tall and just kept water in the tray. He seemed to have a very good success rate with it so, maybe I'll leave the dome off? IDK.
I'm just hesitant to take the cuttings from the White Widow now but I really need to, grrr...


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 10, 2010)

yeha leave the dome off. they're just dropping as they have no roots. keep the RW moist and they should turn up in a day or so


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 10, 2010)

day 3 in the tent and the girls are still looking pretty sad, havent done anything to them, waiting for soil to dry out a little more before I water with plain water, any other suggestions?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 10, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> View attachment 1317322View attachment 1317313View attachment 1317297View attachment 1317292
> 
> day 3 in the tent and the girls are still looking pretty sad, havent done anything to them, waiting for soil to dry out a little more before I water with plain water, any other suggestions?


i would suggest a drink for the girls now


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 10, 2010)

ok i gave each girl 12-14oz of room temp water we'll see what happens.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my girls says just think of it as a break, i said "when i run out of smoke then what" she says, "guess you gonna have to plug it up, huh?"
> im so ready to see how bright imma be. either a tent and a closet, or a tent with a 6 and 4 in it. or a 600 perpy with a 400 scrog?.. atleast i have time to plan.


If you're anything like me, not only will you have time to plan, you'll have time to run so many ideas through your head you should be thoroughly confused by the time it's time to start up again.

budolskie, nice looking girls you got going, how tall are they and what do you have them in?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> why wouldnt i want the fan on the opposite side?





shnkrmn said:


> Most people say fans are much better at pulling air than pushing it. I put the fan at the exhaust end of things.





MuntantLizzard said:


> agreed id to the same.





ZEN MASTER said:


> actually you can mount them either way, but they more efficient when they pull and, they are made to pull.



ghb, I think your drawing is correct. The fans we use are sucking and blowing, I don't think it matters to them which they are doing since they are actually doing both in ghb's diagram. Filters are meant to be pulled through, it is best for your fan to use it the way ghb illustrated, this way the heat from your lights does not go through your fan. I just tried to turn mine around last week so it would suck from the attic now that the weather has cooled and blow the cool air through the lights into my other room and use it for heat as dst has mentioned doing. The problem, when I try to blow cool air through my lights, there is too much slack in my venting. When I suck through the vent it tightens up the duct from the suction.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Well Is this discussion limited to centrifugal can fans and air cooled lights?? Those work great 

I say fans are made move air how ever the manufacture says it should.
Some fans have a heat sensor to prevent any damage by the hot air.
Some fans move boats so it just depends what exactly we are discussing.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

I wouldn't know anyways as you can see I need a job!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Not sure what to do but I took a bunch of cuttings this morning from the Jack Herer and then had to go take care of a few things. I came home just a few inutes ago to find almost all of them are drooping really bad. The tops of them are bent down towards the tray. It seems to be mostly the larger cuttings which were just almost touching the top of the humidity dome. I stuck some pieces of rod in the cubes and tied them up to it but that only worked with one other clone I've tried it on so far.
> 
> Most of the clones I recently put in the bubble cloner did the same thing and I did the same thing. It worked on one of them but the others just continued to droop and then started wilting so I tossed them.
> 
> Any ideas on what's causing the problem? I'd hate to lose all of these clones since I don't have that many more cuttings I could take from the mom. I have the WW mom that I was planning on taking a bunch from today too but will need the majority of the cuttings I'm taking in order to finish filling things up.


That's normal, keep them moist and under the dome and they should perk up within 24 hours.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 10, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> View attachment 1317322View attachment 1317313View attachment 1317297View attachment 1317292
> 
> day 3 in the tent and the girls are still looking pretty sad, havent done anything to them, waiting for soil to dry out a little more before I water with plain water, any other suggestions?


Do you use tap water and if you do, do you let it sit for 24+hrs before applying to the plant???...I only ask this because your leaves veins are very well defined and deep which is a sign of chlorine toxicity...If you use RO...then I don't know what to tell you....Good luck!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 10, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> My process for cloning is that I first soak the RW cubes in water that has Supernatural RW soak in it at the rec rate and that's been PH adjusted to 5.5.
> 
> I take my cuttings in the same way as anybody else with sterilized scissors and use sterilized exacto blades to split the end and then gently scrape the last 1" or so of the stem. Then I dip them in Schultz rooting powder and stick them in the cubes. This is actually the first I've ever split the end on, usually just scrape the stem lightly and then score it a couple times.
> 
> ...


I was once trimming up the bottom foot the plant from all the little future popcorn budsites and branches that weren't popping through the screen...then about an hour later decided to try to clone em.....they were droopy just like that and waxy feelin...they didn't make it(used Schultz too)....hope it works for you


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 10, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> View attachment 1317322View attachment 1317313View attachment 1317297View attachment 1317292
> 
> day 3 in the tent and the girls are still looking pretty sad, havent done anything to them, waiting for soil to dry out a little more before I water with plain water, any other suggestions?


 
#1check your water's ph for the vein issue if ph is off different lockouts can occur that can cause that,#2 checck your humidity, or maybe over watering for the droopy leaves, #3 the first pic with the leaves curled up on the end means one of two things, first its too much moisture in the room and the leaves are having a hard time getting rid of the moisture within itself, or its right on the edge of burning, because they also do that when they are storing more nutes in their fan leaves than they should be holding. also i kinda had the same issues when i first got my tent. let it air out with the lights on from whatever condensation of whatever from shipping dust, or just that new plastic smell that they have. oh yea one more suggestion ,try coco.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 10, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................nice avatar bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 10, 2010)

Im going to have to agree with cof dez. Larger cuttings tend to be a lil harder to root and will be all wispy looking for a bit. They should perk up though. 

MT marijuana welcome back old timer. Have a good friaday peeps. 1BMM


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys well Christmas came early for me this year. LOL I just took down a couple of plants that were ready ahead of schedual. Well only took have of each as the bottom still had some ripening to do. 
This is the Thai tanic. Man it smells great!!! So far off only half a plant has given me 69 grams wet. So I still have 3 and a half more to harvest. Cant wait. had to stop as my son was coming home from school. More to do tomorrow and maybe take down some tonight.


This below is my G-13. This main bud alone gave me 52 grams wet. 


Funny story. Finish trimming and cleaning up. Opened windows to let the wonderful smell air out befor my son got home. I see my son get off the bus so i go outside to smoke a cig (dont smoke cigs in the house, and only smoke bud when my son is gone) and BS with my son before he goes in, to try and give the HOUSE a chance to air out. I finsh my cig and me and my son head into the house. He ask me why does it smell so strong of pine did you get a tree already? I almost died laughing. Told him no I was just doing some cleaning with a new cleaner. HE tells me I should by that cleaner more often.LOL


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 10, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I have never had the luxury of brand name seeds.
> 
> I believe in breeding a better plant, so soon as I get a hold of an El nino, or a widow(greenhouse) its getting crossed
> with some BC Strains like god bud and da purps.
> ...


Any males (apart from me) are shot at dawn if found in the grow room i wont have em near the house, i've seen what a bloke done to 1 of the boys crop i've still got probably a 1000 chronic seeds in the fridge.
if i can acquire some pollen then i might pollinate a couple of popcorn buds but as far as growing a bloke i think i'll give it a wide berth for now.


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 10, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Do you use tap water and if you do, do you let it sit for 24+hrs before applying to the plant???...I only ask this because your leaves veins are very well defined and deep which is a sign of chlorine toxicity...If you use RO...then I don't know what to tell you....Good luck!!!


Yes the water has been sitting out over night, the water is not clorinated much if at all


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 10, 2010)

HEY BOYS. I LIKE TO RAISE THE TOPIC, Tangerine Dream 2010 1ST PRICE CUP WINNER

what do you boys think of it? any one planning to grow it?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, I had to run some errands and by the time I got back a few were already completely bent over and looked like they were dying. The tops were in the tray so I figured they're a lost cause. I'm not so sure these would perk up on their own due to what happened to the last ones I had do this so I am trying to save them now by cutting them all shorter while sitting in water in an effort to rid them of any air pockets in the stem and then put them in neoprene discs and then into a new bubble cloner I built that's full to the top with water so they're sitting in the water for the next few hours. Then I'll drain a little water and turn on the bubbles with the hopes that they'll take and survive.

If they don't I'll be calling the dude I built the op for to see if he'l hook me up with some clones. I think he should have around a hundred right now but I could be wrong. If I can't get hold of him or he says he doesn't have enough to spare some right now I'll be driving to get some and shelling out a couple hundred bucks for them. Sucks...I need to get about twenty going asap though so, what's a brutha to do?


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 10, 2010)

lol anybody?


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> lol anybody?


got any links nas?


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 10, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> lol anybody?


Yea i am planning on grabbing this up. I watched Urban Growers video on youtube with barneys farm they showed off the TD. Im not sure if its better than all the other strains in the cup but it looks fire. If you watch urbanremo and urbangrowers videos from the cup, every single breeder that he interviewd that talked about how they grew their plants and what nutrients they ALL said Advanced Nutrients. It seemed to me like they are monopolizing the game for real. Fuck the lights, fuck the grower skill they went straight to the nutrients. Thats why noobie growers are cashn out on AN instead of getting good lights and trying cheaper more economical nutes. Its crazy its like brain washing the grow world.SMH


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 10, 2010)

here is a video

These are the results of the 2010 Hightimes Cannabis Cup 
*Cannabis Cup* 

1st Prize 
Barney's Coffeeshop - Tangerine Dream 


[video=youtube;2J640GCqV08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J640GCqV08&feature=player_embedded[/video]

attatude just email'd me couple of days ago and sayd they have it in stock now

they have it at they homepage anouncement's to


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 10, 2010)

Dez id just put them in your bubble cloner and let them do there thing. If you just cut them today there is no way they are dead that fast. Put them in the bubble cloner fullup with water turn on the bubbles asap and leave them in until they root. Give it a go and see how they look in the morning Dez.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 10, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys well Christmas came early for me this year. LOL I just took down a couple of plants that were ready ahead of schedual. Well only took have of each as the bottom still had some ripening to do.
> This is the Thai tanic. Man it smells great!!! So far off only half a plant has given me 69 grams wet. So I still have 3 and a half more to harvest. Cant wait. had to stop as my son was coming home from school. More to do tomorrow and maybe take down some tonight.
> View attachment 1317649
> 
> ...


Looking Good JL


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 10, 2010)

i tought alot of boys are going to be in to this Tangerine Dream and are going to grow it next round


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> got any links nas?


so what yeh think bro after watching the video


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

Everything ive grown from barneys has been rubbish so i dont think this will be any difrent lol. Ill stick to cheese and psycho thanks lol


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 10, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> Yea i am planning on grabbing this up. I watched Urban Growers video on youtube with barneys farm they showed off the TD. Im not sure if its better than all the other strains in the cup but it looks fire. If you watch urbanremo and urbangrowers videos from the cup, every single breeder that he interviewd that talked about how they grew their plants and what nutrients they ALL said Advanced Nutrients. It seemed to me like they are monopolizing the game for real. Fuck the lights, fuck the grower skill they went straight to the nutrients. Thats why noobie growers are cashn out on AN instead of getting good lights and trying cheaper more economical nutes. Its crazy its like brain washing the grow world.SMH


 
good to hear that, im planning to grab some seeds as attatude just got they order in on Barney's Tangerine Dream


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Everything ive grown from barneys has been rubbish so i dont think this will be any difrent lol. Ill stick to cheese and psycho thanks lol


lol you love your cheese west


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 10, 2010)

Mr West, i think i agree with you. I have the Crimea Blue. So far it is just crap. I hatched 2 more seeds to see if they are any different. They have been in flower for about a week.

Mason-thanks. I just got my pocket microscope today. If i went by the time table it should still be a couple of weeks. I checked it out with the micro, damn all cloudy and amber. Best 10 bucks i spent so far.


----------



## days to daze (Dec 10, 2010)

Its been a hell of a long time since ive posted in here.. 
kinda missed it .. 
planning a new grow after xmas.. perpetual serious seeds ak-47 grow. pulling 3 plants every 3 weeks.

i decided to make my last grow into a video because im too lazy to post hundres of photos.. 
let me know what you think.. i was over the moon to make an average of 2oz per plant with only one light and 13 plants.. i think its more genetics than my grow room. aiming higher next time round .. 
enjoy 

[video=youtube;TGCbrfLneJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGCbrfLneJ4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Whats the math on ventilation?
Lets say the 4x4x6.5=104^3/f
Now I want to know what kind Cfm it takes to bring the High 80's to hight 70's.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 10, 2010)

You Guys are OUT OF CONTROL!!!!! I Like It 

8 Days until Scissorfest 

[video=youtube;U2RqJwQb8bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2RqJwQb8bo[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 10, 2010)

Check this out......pretty cool!!!!
http://biowaveindustries.com/index.html


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 10, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Check this out......pretty cool!!!!
> http://biowaveindustries.com/index.html


 Hmmm....thats trippy


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Check this out......pretty cool!!!!
> http://biowaveindustries.com/index.html


Something the bugs lay their egg on,its like a 24/7 orgy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 11, 2010)

It kinda makes sense...IDK


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Dez id just put them in your bubble cloner and let them do there thing. If you just cut them today there is no way they are dead that fast. Put them in the bubble cloner fullup with water turn on the bubbles asap and leave them in until they root. Give it a go and see how they look in the morning Dez.


One did die but the rest are very happy in the newly built temporary bubble cloner. It's filled to just below the lid and they sat in water for a couple of hours and then I turned on the bubbles. They're very happy now. The big ones are a little shorter than they were since I wanted to give them a fresh cut but they look great. Stoked to not have to spend dough on clones. Last two times I did that I ended up bringing home bugs.

I know I freaked out a bit and with most things that's not my style but growing is still new to me and I am still unsure of myself with some things so I have a hard time not taking immediate action when I see something out of the ordinary. Kind of became habit with working in construction management.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

BTW, I hung the Hot Shot strip in my veg room and started finding little dead bugs all over the garage not long after. There's no sign of any bugs in the grow rooms at all now. 

Thanks again for the tip on that.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Dec 11, 2010)

hey 600, anyone use a Phat filter? i ask this b/c i just got the 450cfm model and it had a lot of charcoal dust in it and when i turn it or shake it more comes out. cant seem to get rid of the loose stuck more just keeps coming out in when just gently rotating. anyone have experience with these filters? Is this normal?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

I see yesterdays down time has brought out all the best in everyone. I have a camera so will get some pics up today.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Welcome ME!!!!!! i got my 6, but if anybody saw my thread i had to stop growing.. im keeping my 6 and givin the cops a month to arrest me. then its back on. so i will have my old trusty(400) and my new 600View attachment 1316508


Sweet T, just keep it ready to rock and we'll soon have you loving those 90,000 lumens



budolskie said:


> heres my babys day 39 from switching to 12/12


I would say you would be good to flush on these...very nice!



ghb said:


> i use a 24" rhinopro filter and a 6"rvk fan (overkill) to push air through the 6" cooltubes, out the tent and up into the chimney. i think this is the best way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice drawing lad!! I pull not push though. I have reverted back to my old set up. Filter>cooltubes>fan>out>



jigfresh said:


> One more random thing about fans. The air after the lights is much hotter than the air before. So it is less dense, meaning less 'grip' for the fan to get at. If drastic enough it might offset the pulling vs. pushing effect. Also, supposedly bulbs don't like the positive pressure from having a fan push air over tham. I guess they have shorter lives with positive pressure vs. negative. All that being said, I run my fan after my lights.
> 
> Beatiful plants guys. Many of you posting great pics.
> 
> HU - I grow from clones.



I concur!! Marlow! Nice stuff indeed. The 600 sure does move fast.





dieselvenom said:


> In flowering:
> -4 Super Lemon Haze
> -3 White Widow
> -1 Arjan's Haze #1
> ...


PLants look happy. Any reason you put the fan between the lights? Do you notice any difference in the temps of the two?



Dezracer said:


> Not sure what to do but I took a bunch of cuttings this morning from the Jack Herer and then had to go take care of a few things. I came home just a few inutes ago to find almost all of them are drooping really bad. The tops of them are bent down towards the tray. It seems to be mostly the larger cuttings which were just almost touching the top of the humidity dome. I stuck some pieces of rod in the cubes and tied them up to it but that only worked with one other clone I've tried it on so far.
> 
> Most of the clones I recently put in the bubble cloner did the same thing and I did the same thing. It worked on one of them but the others just continued to droop and then started wilting so I tossed them.
> 
> Any ideas on what's causing the problem? I'd hate to lose all of these clones since I don't have that many more cuttings I could take from the mom. I have the WW mom that I was planning on taking a bunch from today too but will need the majority of the cuttings I'm taking in order to finish filling things up.





Dezracer said:


> My process for cloning is that I first soak the RW cubes in water that has Supernatural RW soak in it at the rec rate and that's been PH adjusted to 5.5.
> 
> I take my cuttings in the same way as anybody else with sterilized scissors and use sterilized exacto blades to split the end and then gently scrape the last 1" or so of the stem. Then I dip them in Schultz rooting powder and stick them in the cubes. This is actually the first I've ever split the end on, usually just scrape the stem lightly and then score it a couple times.
> 
> ...


Sometime I find that rooting gel or powder has a tendency to stop the plant sucking up water to keep it alive....this is my kind of theory on it. So I take a cutting and leave it in the jar of water for about 20 minutes or so. similar to fhresh cut flowers, this gives it time to take up some water. Although the plant cannot feed, it can still take water. However, when cutting or scraping, you can often create air bubbles on the skin of the stem. This also creates problems for the cutting. I always cut my cutting at 45 degrees, under water. If they then flop, I just take them back out of the medium, re-snip and put them back in the water until they perk up again. Then lightly dust with rooting powder and back into the medium. Works every time.



JJSP420 said:


> View attachment 1317322View attachment 1317313View attachment 1317297View attachment 1317292
> 
> day 3 in the tent and the girls are still looking pretty sad, havent done anything to them, waiting for soil to dry out a little more before I water with plain water, any other suggestions?





wally nutter said:


> i would suggest a drink for the girls now


As Wally said, time for some water. I would still have recommened a light nutrient water feed (but then my medium doesn't have added nutes in it).

Happy Saturday peeps.

DST


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> Everything ive grown from barneys has been rubbish so i dont think this will be any difrent lol. Ill stick to cheese and psycho thanks lol





justlearning73 said:


> Mr West, i think i agree with you. I have the Crimea Blue. So far it is just crap. I hatched 2 more seeds to see if they are any different. They have been in flower for about a week.
> 
> Mason-thanks. I just got my pocket microscope today. If i went by the time table it should still be a couple of weeks. I checked it out with the micro, damn all cloudy and amber. Best 10 bucks i spent so far.


well you see boys, you should have used ADVANCED NUTRIENTS!. lol what a crock of shit, guerilla all i see is videos of these growers, who like you say plug AN like its the only way to grow.




Heads Up said:


> ghb, I think your drawing is correct. The fans we use are sucking and blowing, I don't think it matters to them which they are doing since they are actually doing both in ghb's diagram. Filters are meant to be pulled through, it is best for your fan to use it the way ghb illustrated, this way the heat from your lights does not go through your fan. I just tried to turn mine around last week so it would suck from the attic now that the weather has cooled and blow the cool air through the lights into my other room and use it for heat as dst has mentioned doing. The problem, when I try to blow cool air through my lights, there is too much slack in my venting. When I suck through the vent it tightens up the duct from the suction.


headsup you know it makes sense!, if I'm going to leave my fan on constantly and its going to be getting a lot of charcoal particles in it i want to keep it as cool as possible. we all know these fans are more efficient at pulling but this way works well for me



durbanmistyman said:


> hey 600, anyone use a Phat filter? i ask this b/c i just got the 450cfm model and it had a lot of charcoal dust in it and when i turn it or shake it more comes out. cant seem to get rid of the loose stuck more just keeps coming out in when just gently rotating. anyone have experience with these filters? Is this normal?


yeah they are messy things at first, just make sure the pre-filter is on properly and non will get on the plants and thats all that matters. the longer you run it the less will come out of it.


and finally a cheeky copy and paste from the journal, 40 days of 12/12.
blue cheese






lemon skunk






super lemon haze


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like I missed a few posts...soz

Nice comments from the wee JL73, lol


justlearning73 said:


> Hey guys well Christmas came early for me this year. LOL I just took down a couple of plants that were ready ahead of schedual. Well only took have of each as the bottom still had some ripening to do.
> This is the Thai tanic. Man it smells great!!! So far off only half a plant has given me 69 grams wet. So I still have 3 and a half more to harvest. Cant wait. had to stop as my son was coming home from school. More to do tomorrow and maybe take down some tonight.
> View attachment 1317649
> 
> ...





days to daze said:


> Its been a hell of a long time since ive posted in here..
> kinda missed it ..
> planning a new grow after xmas.. perpetual serious seeds ak-47 grow. pulling 3 plants every 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Rep for the IRN BRU bottle, ak47 is a good commerical weed to grow for sure. quite common among growers up norht i heard.



MuntantLizzard said:


> Whats the math on ventilation?
> Lets say the 4x4x6.5=104^3/f
> Now I want to know what kind Cfm it takes to bring the High 80's to hight 70's.


Lights wattage, divide by 2, then add 20%, that will give you the squared metre rating you need. For a 600 I would recommend something around at least 350m cubed/hour...



wormdrive66 said:


> You Guys are OUT OF CONTROL!!!!! I Like It
> 
> 8 Days until Scissorfest
> 
> [video=youtube;U2RqJwQb8bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2RqJwQb8bo[/video]


Autumn has arrived!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

ten days and itll be mid winter in this neck o0f the woods. Constantly autumn in the flower rooms around the globe tho.


----------



## PhillTubes (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow guys ive been gone far to long . lost 2 computers and had a broken camera . Now im back with both and a way better camera. Here we have some Kandy Kush around week 3-4 

ill have to get some that are recent. right now i have all kush , bubba , kandy , kings ( are all in flower ) . 

later phill
ps its good to be back


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

big it up Phil, looking good>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

Indeed, the only place where we can try and predict the weather acurately!!!


mr west said:


> ten days and itll be mid winter in this neck o0f the woods. Constantly autumn in the flower rooms around the globe tho.


 
How freakish is that, I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering where you were at. It was actually after Mr West asked me about wheelchair access in the Dam, and I was discussing it with my wife (we both agreed it was random at best, I am not even sure if they have facilities to get on trams, they do on trains). Anyway bru, great to have you back. TODAY IS A GOOD DAY!!! don't worry, I won't bump the Ice Cube song,,, again. Pics coming up. Today to be seen first in the 600, then I'll copy and paste to my journal, hahaha.


PhillTubes said:


> Wow guys ive been gone far to long . lost 2 computers and had a broken camera . Now im back with both and a way better camera. Here we have some Kandy Kush around week 3-4
> 
> ill have to get some that are recent. right now i have all kush , bubba , kandy , kings ( are all in flower ) .
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

tongues sutibly hanging D


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

First off, DST says hit to everyone...busy chipping ice for hash (it's a hard life)


And for my efforts


The brown hash balls are yummy, I would quite happily put them up against the best moroccan hash. Has a deep creamy oil smell with a nice underlying pine scent. Soft after being in your hand and can be rolled into worms quite easily. Not a stench of anything skunky at all. Just beautiful! Great mixed with a late night kush joint for an overall body effect and nice clear high that goes nicely with the ksuh but overshadows the often narcotic effect of kush (.i.e I was still awake and chatting with my wife instead of being crashed out and snoring!) 

The Blonder looking hash is made from bud only (OG Kush, DPQ, and some schwagg from my rolling up tray 89 grams in total) This is like some sort of almost paste like hash. You can just rub bits of with your finger and go! IT bloody melts your face off though! I had one an hour ago and my eyes are only starting to feel like they have not just had a nip and tuck operation.

Anyway, on with the cab. Here's the new monster fan, 200ruck, 1010m cubes/hour, sucks the plastic in on my cab door like no-ones business. I have just set it up like before, will maybe add another fan at the top of the cab to exhaust some air out there as well....The fan is only temp set up, I am building a shelf outside the cab and will seal this sucker up and try and sound proof the box since it sounds like concorde is landing in my living room at the moment (well not quite but I can hear it)...

oh..and I know that ducting bent around is not ideal, just temp and as I say, it's already "sucking the bloody doors off"


Todays looking in


You can see on the plants where they got roasted with my over powerfull nute mix...seem to be on the mend though
this is the Jigfresh sativa, gifted on a visit from my good friend and fellow clubber. And next to it on the right is a timewarp


Casey Jones going into scrog motion. As a WARNING. Do not let your plants have a ruck fan land on them , and then suck the top of the plant into the blades while going. This is not good for the plant in general, lol. Yes I know....


Left handside scrog BX2 cheese - aka Fred West Mature Cheddar

Right handside Cheese


Can't remember...


Romulan x TW and a DPPxLivers


BleeseberryKush...quite like the look of this one


Side shot, Left Side Boye...


And hopefully Mr and Mrs JTRXDPP


oh and these are all on 18/6, with a 600HPS and a 400MH in the mix.

Have a good one folks, 

DST


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2010)

man that hash looks sublime, i like the fact that you didn't have to go and buy big bags of ice from a 24 hr garage. how much trim did you use to get all of that?(dark one). how do you store the dst's temple balls? mine dry out after a week or so


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

just had it in a baggie, but kept open. Providing you have it in a reasonably cool place you should be okay to store it for a while....the balls will be going today though to someone lucky.
I really couldn't telly you on the trim front. I use everything from the plant in my runs (fan leaf an all) I am getting 10:1 ratio on mulch to hash. And on the bud mulch to hash, about 15-25%. That hash I have had now for over a week and it is still perfect.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 11, 2010)

Speaking of planning, my casey jones and my headband are going under the hps starting tonight. I was going to take cuttings for clones but they won't finish in time for me to start my next sativa grow, I want my room cleared out by the end of february and if I take cuttings I'm concerned it will eat into the time I have allotted for twelve weeks of flowering. It will be blazing here by june the first and I want to finish by the end of june so I don't have to run my big lights during the summer.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

Just remembered, the plant I forgot was the Super Silver Haze gifted by the fairy....


----------



## days to daze (Dec 11, 2010)

DST i admire your work so much,

can i just ask about the hash. i notice a lot of variety is that different strains or techniques?
i have a huge bag of trimmings in the freezer but i dont want to just dive in and end up wasting it all. ill wait till next grows trimmings join them and make a large batch of hash. how does it roughly work out.
as in grams of hash compaired to original product?

cheeeeeeerss 

(also would anyone say that the exodus cheese is better than serious seeds AK-47? because the AK is pretty damb good. but all i ever get asked about if cheese, but if im going to do it i may aswell get the real one. anyone know much about it? its more iindica right? good yielder? and flowering time?

thanks in advance.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

DST said:


> just had it in a baggie, but kept open. Providing you have it in a reasonably cool place you should be okay to store it for a while....the balls will be going today though to someone lucky.
> I really couldn't telly you on the trim front. I use everything from the plant in my runs (fan leaf an all) I am getting 10:1 ratio on mulch to hash. And on the bud mulch to hash, about 15-25%. That hash I have had now for over a week and it is still perfect.


there is DST's ratios daystodaze


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

The Exodus Cheese(clone only) has been in the U.K for over 20 years and has been very popular around the Bedfordshire region and Birmingham (Midlands) since late 80's. Cheese Pheno was first found in the late 80's in a pack of 15 Sensiseeds Skunk#1 that was originally bred by American breeder living in the netherlands called Sam the Skunkman. The Cheese Pheno was found by a grower from Abbots Langley just 16 miles away from Luton (UK) who was a Boaty on the grand union canal in a disused garden center situated at Hunton Bridge, Abbots Langley. Spiral Tribe, an old music group were there for a while fitting a music rig into their coach,during this time Spiral Tribe recieved the Cheese pheno from the Boaty and from there it passed to the Exodus crew[a underground music movement who traveled around the UK, originaly from Haz manor Luton, Bedfordshire area]who have kept the original strain still to this day[in clone], After recieving the clone Exodus crew decided to name it Cheese and this was not because it smelt or tasted anything like the edible cheese but because it had a distinctive stench a smell different from other skunks,a smell which lingers so much the word which best described it was cheese hence the name.The cheese smell is one of the strongest pungent moorish smells you could ever smell, it has earthy musky with a slight fruity licourice taste with rich skunky smell, its that sublime old school flavour from back in the days ,which is again available for us thanks to the Exodus crew. Exodus Cheese buds look lime green with high calyx to leaf ratio, the buds grow like whispy corn pods, foxtail off nicely and are covered in glistening T.H.C crystals and are also very sticky and a decent carbon filter would be needed.The Strength of Exodus Cheese can vary depending on flowering times and it also depends 100% on the growers methods and experience just like with most cannabis plants, from my personal experience growing the cheese i would harvest week 8-9 for a trippy high buzz but if your looking for medicinal value i would flower Cheese for 10-12 weeks for that narcotic couchlock effect, 12 weeks Cheese will give you the effect of extreme lazyness and is very sleepy buzz and is good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway.I have been growing Exodus Cheese since 2002 and smoking since 1994, it was passed to me by an old Exodus crew member in his early 50's and he said he had been smoking it for years and its strongest skunk going around since late 80's, ive had this clone only plant in my mother room ever since and the only other strains that could compare to this are like eg OG Kush,East Coast Sour diesel(clone only). I would say Exodus cheese(clone only) is one of the best Elite cannabis strains out there, because you can not say one strain is the best in the World, there are so many flavours and strengths of Cannabis out there and i would be ignorant to think that Exodus Cheese is the best strain in the World ,but it certainly is one of the best. Before BigBuddha released his cross version of Cheese x Afghan into Hightimes cup hardly anyone had heard of it, exept the UK homegrower, so after BB took won the cup every homegrower around the Globe wanted that stenchy sublime old school Cheese skunk in there garden, but with BB Cheese you will be lucky to get anything close pheno to the real exodus Cheese but this is the only way others around the World will get to taste Cheese unless they sum how manage to obtain the real clone,it is just like with ECSD it is also only available in clone but most of us are satisfied with seed version becuase that will the closest most of us will get to tasting the real deal. Exodus Cheese(clone only) is now available around most parts of Europe and i have also heard sum growers in the States & Canada claim they have it now also,i have seen so many growers in the UK claim they had the real Exodus Cheese but they had a slightly watered down version, so i would like to clear the waters by showing you guys pics of the real Exodus Cheese(clone only) and i will also like to invite everyone to come join us at www.thcfarmer.com home of exodus Cheeseheads, you will find so much info on Cheese and we also have a thread dedicated on Cheese(original Exodus Cheese Gallery).If you look into our Cheese Gallery you will notcie the characteristics of the real Cheese, Exodus Cheese leafs are double serrated and you will also notice unlike the BB version exodus Cheese is more of a lime green colour and she also foxtails in week 7. Exodus Cheese is high yeilder but this is totally depending on the growers methods and experience, i would also recomend making Bubble/ice o lator hash out of Exodus Cheese as it will taste of moorish Cheese concentrate and the high will be unbelievable that will leave you dazed and confused. 

All this info i stole lol good luck


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2010)

Christ, Mr. West! My eyes are bleeding from reading that. My favorite line: "good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway."


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

Id say 70% of the food i eat is takeaway lmao lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

That was a good read on the cheese Westy, I was under the impression the exodus was sk1xafghani which is BB's, so the exodus cheese is a sk1 pheno. 
That clears up alot about the livers compared to the Psyco. Whats your opinion on the livers?


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

I like it, its almost identicle to the psychosis in every way i can see. Top notch flavour and stone.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

psychosis? I never had the pleasure...


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 11, 2010)

i effing love this thread. amazing stuff everybody!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> psychosis? I never had the pleasure...


its an exodus cut like the cheese, its like cheeses older funkier sister. Some belive its a cheese crossed super skunk from a 90's batch of seeds. Some say its a nl5 x of some kind but it clearly is a cheese cross if u have grown it lol.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

Good morning 600. Hope everyone is well. I'm in my Saturday morning foggy abyss and was visiting the garden and entranced, as I often find myself, when I noticed some odd looking fellows through my magnifying glass on my, get this; revegged flowering clone of a revegged flowering clone of my first bagseed grow. With that said, I'm guessing the bagseed came from a plant derived from femmed seeds. Sure it MAY have been stress, but I'm betting on my first hunch. Anyway, that's not important, but what to do with her is, and that's where I'd like your help.

So she's day 47 of 12/12. My tent has two others going right now. First is another revegged clone from this girl, that has been flowering just over a week and shows all kinds of pistils. The other is the important one, the pure bred, my Jackhammer who is been flowering the same time but has yet to show sex. Two other Jackies are in veg and coming up the rear. So anyway I pulled this girl out of the tent and don't plan to put her back in. What I was thinking was chopping her down and sticking her in a bag and placing it somewhere cold. I have a couple of options there, including an outdoor shed, with temps lately around the 0 to -10C range. 

What do you guys think of this, or maybe some other ideas? Also, I grabbed the banana boat and harvested all the lower small bud, kinda lollipopping her. Anyway, your help would be great on this and here's some pics. Again please excuse the crappy cell pics.





Cheers 600!

Duchie


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 11, 2010)

whats wrong with free seeds?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> whats wrong with free seeds?


Are you asking me Wally? Absolutely nothing if you are.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Good morning 600. Hope everyone is well. I'm in my Saturday morning foggy abyss and was visiting the garden and entranced, as I often find myself, when I noticed some odd looking fellows through my magnifying glass on my, get this; revegged flowering clone of a revegged flowering clone of my first bagseed grow. With that said, I'm guessing the bagseed came from a plant derived from femmed seeds. Sure it MAY have been stress, but I'm betting on my first hunch. Anyway, that's not important, but what to do with her is, and that's where I'd like your help.
> 
> So she's day 47 of 12/12. My tent has two others going right now. First is another revegged clone from this girl, that has been flowering just over a week and shows all kinds of pistils. The other is the important one, the pure bred, my Jackhammer who is been flowering the same time but has yet to show sex. Two other Jackies are in veg and coming up the rear. So anyway I pulled this girl out of the tent and don't plan to put her back in. What I was thinking was chopping her down and sticking her in a bag and placing it somewhere cold. I have a couple of options there, including an outdoor shed, with temps lately around the 0 to -10C range.
> 
> ...


You could harvest for seeds! you know how many seeds you get?. A Ton and they are good too just separate the plant.
This type does not FLOOD the room with pollen, sometimes 3/4 is not viable. Once i was able to count the gametes on one hand.
You could smoke it, plucking the bannas all day every day.
Bag seed is still Good seed

Now your next generation look for Males and females 
Then you will know the genetic make up
If its male and female the mum/dad was a hermi(likely 1 out of 4 will be hermi 3 carry the trait)
If all females mom was upset about something and survived.

Do you have all the time in the world?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2010)

Duchieman

Just pick the nanners off and keep a sharp eye open. With any luck there won't be a re-occurance.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey guys I need some help. I'm gonna' make some butter this evening. A couple of questions. First off, if I'm using nice cured bud, how much per stick of butter? I don't want whatever it is I'm going to make to be so strong I'll basically be in a stupor, something a bit more relaxing is what I had in mind. Which leads me to the second question. I'm not a big brownie fan but will make some if I must. I'm open to suggestions for some others ideas like cookies or something like that. I also want to be able to make enough to share with a few friends.

Thanks


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

Sugar cookies! or Shortbread

Sugar flower butter bit of vanilla baking powder


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. After reading your posts I decided to have a closer look. There seems to be quite a lot of them throughout the plant and pretty deep in the bud. Picking them seems like it would be a chore at least. So what I see looks to me like a banana pepper with a slit down the middle like a pea pod, and in that are small dots that look like peas. 

Now I guess I should ask first if I should remove her from the tent. If there is any chance of contaminating the Jackies or even the other bagseed clone, I'd rather cut my losses. I wasn't aware there was a difference of how pollen is delivered between hermie flowers and normal male pods, and I wouldn't know what to look for without more research, but I'm always up for that. 

ML; I haven't seen any seeds but if there are like you say, I would love to take advantage of that, and yes, I have nothing but time right now and always appreciative of mentors and a chance to learn. So what would you guys advise? Keep her going or neh?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Thanks guys. After reading your posts I decided to have a closer look. There seems to be quite a lot of them throughout the plant and pretty deep in the bud. Picking them seems like it would be a chore at least. So what I see looks to me like a banana pepper with a slit down the middle like a pea pod, and in that are small dots that look like peas.
> 
> Now I guess I should ask first if I should remove her from the tent. If there is any chance of contaminating the Jackies or even the other bagseed clone, I'd rather cut my losses. I wasn't aware there was a difference of how pollen is delivered between hermie flowers and normal male pods, and I wouldn't know what to look for without more research, but I'm always up for that.
> 
> ML; I haven't seen any seeds but if there are like you say, I would love to take advantage of that, and yes, I have nothing but time right now and always appreciative of mentors and a chance to learn. So what would you guys advise? Keep her going or neh?


I made my 6 strains from one bag seed and my selected Mexicans / Colombians. Its taken over a year BUT
I have a stress resistant Purple female that taste like strawberry milk im about to clone the shit out of.
I have enough seed to work with those ratios mentioned earlier.
No matter the out come even if you pollinate everything your still going to get very stoned off your harvest.
If you do get crazy pollen everywhere, finish your grow and then clean up to start over.


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 11, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Thanks guys. After reading your posts I decided to have a closer look. There seems to be quite a lot of them throughout the plant and pretty deep in the bud. Picking them seems like it would be a chore at least. So what I see looks to me like a banana pepper with a slit down the middle like a pea pod, and in that are small dots that look like peas.
> 
> Now I guess I should ask first if I should remove her from the tent. If there is any chance of contaminating the Jackies or even the other bagseed clone, I'd rather cut my losses. I wasn't aware there was a difference of how pollen is delivered between hermie flowers and normal male pods, and I wouldn't know what to look for without more research, but I'm always up for that.
> 
> ML; I haven't seen any seeds but if there are like you say, I would love to take advantage of that, and yes, I have nothing but time right now and always appreciative of mentors and a chance to learn. So what would you guys advise? Keep her going or neh?


I've made it through a grow without infecting other plants with female pollen from a plant popping naners everywhere - but you have to pinch them daily - get your fingers wet first in case they burst, wet pollen doesn't spread.

However, it's more than likely that those bagseed genetics come with a propensity to pop naners, so I'd throw away any seeds. It's just not worth it.

The absolute worst thing that can happen is that pollen gets in your other plants near harvest, and then you have a ton of buds with tiny partially formed seeds that you can't get out and they make the smoke taste like shit.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2010)

Is this a quality product that you want to keep? If so, with that many nanners, seperate from the herd and let her mature for her offspring, imho.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Hey guys I need some help. I'm gonna' make some butter this evening. A couple of questions. First off, if I'm using nice cured bud, how much per stick of butter? I don't want whatever it is I'm going to make to be so strong I'll basically be in a stupor, something a bit more relaxing is what I had in mind. Which leads me to the second question. I'm not a big brownie fan but will make some if I must. I'm open to suggestions for some others ideas like cookies or something like that. I also want to be able to make enough to share with a few friends.
> 
> Thanks


If you want them to be a typical club strentgh, use 1/8oz per 1/2 cup or 1 stick of butter. Sugar cookies FTW. That's what I've been eating every night lately and love them. They're easy on the taste buds for someone's first go at edibles too. Choc chip don't taste as clean and rice crispie treats are pretty sweet (sugary) tasting. I really like those too but they're impossible to have a good amount of consistency in potency since the butter doesn't get distributed real even like when actually baking something.
Let us know how your goodies turn out.

I wanted to update you guys on the clones. They look great today after being in the bubble cloner that's filled to the top overnight. I'll lower the water level tonight or tomorrow so they're not acutally sitting in the water and then it should work like any other bubble cloner. 28 cuttigns that'l hopefully start rooting their asses off, hehe.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

> I'd throw away any seeds. It's just not worth it.


We don't believe in abortion AHHHH

"Father Father, forgive me"


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 11, 2010)

lookin good dez, i knew theyd turn around for ya!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 11, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> If you want them to be a typical club strentgh, use 1/8oz per 1/2 cup or 1 stick of butter. Sugar cookies FTW. That's what I've been eating every night lately and love them. They're easy on the taste buds for someone's first go at edibles too. Choc chip don't taste as clean and rice crispie treats are pretty sweet (sugary) tasting. I really like those too but they're impossible to have a good amount of consistency in potency since the butter doesn't get distributed real even like when actually baking something.
> Let us know how your goodies turn out.
> 
> I wanted to update you guys on the clones. They look great today after being in the bubble cloner that's filled to the top overnight. I'll lower the water level tonight or tomorrow so they're not acutally sitting in the water and then it should work like any other bubble cloner. 28 cuttigns that'l hopefully start rooting their asses off, hehe.


Hell yeah!!!! They bounced back......good deal!!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

You know cof, that's something I think I might be able to do. I would have to finish it under about 200 watts of CFL, that is the only other light source I can come up with. Also I think I might have to up my odor control for the finish. I was hoping to harvest around day 56 but she seems to want to go longer, any thoughts on that by what you can see? Looking at a couple of samples, taken from bud tops, under the microscope, shows lots of clear trichs still. Another thought is to bring Jackie out of the tent and put her under the CFL's for a week or two and leave the mother and daughter together, taking my chances that way.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, thanks to you guy for keeping my head on straight so I didn't give up on them.

I'd rep you guys but it won't let me.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;l0eZYpxsk1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0eZYpxsk1A[/video]
[video=youtube;df-eLzao63I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df-eLzao63I[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 11, 2010)

I hate the +rep system!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 11, 2010)

Hah....Mozart had some sweet curls goin on!!!! LOL


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, here we are day 4 in the veg tent. the girls are still very sad. even more wilted and droopy about the same amount of yellowness. please help me find a remedy for this, any help/suggestions is grately appreciated


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

I just went back and caught ML and OB1s post. I know how good smoke can be with lots of seeds. My first memories are of Columbian Gold, and the likes of, being deseeded on my Led Zeppelin album cover. It just always seemed to be better with a little Led. Anyway, I think what I'll do is throw her back in at least until my Jackie shows herself to me. I've been coaxing her but she's really shy. See, this is why I love this club. Even just by how you help me think it through. You guys ROCK!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh and Lizzard, the whole reason I got into this extremely addictive hobby is to find that ever elusive Sativa that is soooooo hard to find. Seems like you really need to blow...I mean know someone these days to enjoy such delights.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 11, 2010)

I know(blow) someone...........Attitude seedbank!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Yes, thanks to you guy for keeping my head on straight so I didn't give up on them.
> 
> I'd rep you guys but it won't let me.


 Done it for you m8 ;>)

jambo:


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 11, 2010)

headin for a job interview!

wish my lucks!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> headin for a job interview!
> 
> wish my lucks!!!


good lucks mate. You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

Luck Wally. Win em over with your charm!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 11, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> headin for a job interview!
> 
> wish my lucks!!!


Best of luck to you wally. Have you added pics of your grow op to your resume? If I could hire you I would.

JJSP420- Maybe over watering?


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity can someone tell what the temp difference is between a 400 W and a 600W?


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 11, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Just out of curiosity can someone tell what the temp difference is between a 400 W and a 600W?


depends on a few things size of room ventilation etc... I have the Lumatek 600w switchable and with an aircooled reflector and my fan on about 1/2 speed the room is about 75 when switched to 400w the temp drops to about 67-70. hope that helps 

Peace


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 11, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> depends on a few things size of room ventilation etc... I have the Lumatek 600w switchable and with an aircooled reflector and my fan on about 1/2 speed the room is about 75 when switched to 400w the temp drops to about 67-70. hope that helps
> 
> Peace


That is the best answer I have ever seen to a bulb/temp question. I might be high (I am), but that was a well structured answer. I just learned something....my saturday is complete, and its only 11am. Nice.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2010)

White Russian


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2010)

this thread is moveing so dam fast...................o so nice updates to all..


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 11, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> depends on a few things size of room ventilation etc... I have the Lumatek 600w switchable and with an aircooled reflector and my fan on about 1/2 speed the room is about 75 when switched to 400w the temp drops to about 67-70. hope that helps
> 
> Peace


Great answer!! TY


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Oh and Lizzard, the whole reason I got into this extremely addictive hobby is to find that ever elusive Sativa that is soooooo hard to find. Seems like you really need to blow...I mean know someone these days to enjoy such delights.



Can you describe your dream Strain?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 11, 2010)

Todays looking in





This looks like a great setup! But...I have a question : Obviously the top section is a Vegging section and the lower is a Flowering section... But I am confused as to how you seperate the 2 sections as far as lighting goes...I mean Veg needs 18/6 and flower needs 12/12 How do you stop the Veg lighting from interfering with the flowering night periods???

I would never have thought of setting up a grow like this, But I like it very much.. Is that 2X 600's your running? is the in-line fan a 6" 8" or bigger? and how loud is it whilst its running?

REP for a different style of grow, Peace - STELTHY


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 11, 2010)

^is that DSTs grow?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2010)

genuity said:


> this thread is moveing so dam fast...................o so nice updates to all..


LOL. I've noticed you can't roll with the 600, you gotta run


----------



## stelthy (Dec 11, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> ^is that DSTs grow?


Yeah man it is, I just read on and saw what lamps his running and noted the whole grow is on 18/6 so that answers a couple of my question's...Do you suppose he flowers in the same room or has a seperate location for his flowering ladies? - STELTHY


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I've noticed you can't roll with the 600, you gotta run


o so true....


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 11, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Best of luck to you wally. Have you added pics of your grow op to your resume? If I could hire you I would.


 thanks

and thats my goal!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Can you describe your dream Strain?


OK that's a cool question and I'll do my best to describe. Don't know if you can picture this, it would depend on your age I guess, but it's summer 1979, Breakfast in America is the huge summer hit, I'm early teenager lightly experimenting with stuff like, as my memory serves, Colombian and Acapulco Gold, and other Mexican and Panama strains, as well as Maui Waui, which my memory was just refreshed of here recently. I didn't have any real knowledge of weed, I just bought and smoked it. Anyway, the high was great because you couldn't keep us down. Me and my buds grew up in a large metropolis with tonnes to do and we were gone from morning to night just loving life. Then along comes the 80's and a bunch of new terms are flying around like hydroponics, cloning and grafting, and this bud was coming out really crystally and sticky with a different smell and taste and more potent, or so it seemed. That's the other thing I remember is the scent of the old Sativa weeds. I can't describe it really, I just know it in my mind like I know the smell of burning leaves in the fall and the memory it takes me back to every time. I just know it's different. More earthy and woody is the best way I can put it. So this new bud had a new high too and I just took it as being more potent and that is why it's knocking me on my ass so much. It was only until recently that I learned all about Indicas and Sativas and the differences in them, and my always lingering questions were answered. Any, taste, smell and all that is not important to me, I love the variety, it's the stone I'm looking for. My other problem is that we've uprooted ourselves and I'm kind of a stranger in a strange land, so my contacts and picking are real slim. Nonetheless, the way things are I can still always get some Indica, good or bad, but I can never get a good Sativa because out there it's about Capitalism and getting the bigger return on time and investment. Fourteen week, lower yielding strains just don't make sense to the commercial growers out there. So thus, if you want to do something right, you just have to do it yourself!

So how'd that do?


----------



## JJSP420 (Dec 11, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Great answer!! TY


 
Thanks! Glad I could contribute some useful information. 


So much to learn


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

@ Stelthy - he flowers in there as well. He has a veg where he starts his plants and then once he's ready, moves them to the vert room to veg a little longer and to train them if needed. Then flips to 12/12 and let's em do the do.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 11, 2010)

harvest ina few days, be on the look out! im gunna try to take a bunch of pics since i didnt really update my journal that much.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

duchieman said:


> OK that's a cool question and I'll do my best to describe. Don't know if you can picture this, it would depend on your age I guess, but it's summer 1979, Breakfast in America is the huge summer hit, I'm early teenager lightly experimenting with stuff like, as my memory serves, Colombian and Acapulco Gold, and other Mexican and Panama strains, as well as Maui Waui, which my memory was just refreshed of here recently. I didn't have any real knowledge of weed, I just bought and smoked it. Anyway, the high was great because you couldn't keep us down. Me and my buds grew up in a large metropolis with tonnes to do and we were gone from morning to night just loving life. Then along comes the 80's and a bunch of new terms are flying around like hydroponics, cloning and grafting, and this bud was coming out really crystally and sticky with a different smell and taste and more potent, or so it seemed. That's the other thing I remember is the scent of the old Sativa weeds. I can't describe it really, I just know it in my mind like I know the smell of burning leaves in the fall and the memory it takes me back to every time. I just know it's different. More earthy and woody is the best way I can put it. So this new bud had a new high too and I just took it as being more potent and that is why it's knocking me on my ass so much. It was only until recently that I learned all about Indicas and Sativas and the differences in them, and my always lingering questions were answered. Any, taste, smell and all that is not important to me, I love the variety, it's the stone I'm looking for. My other problem is that we've uprooted ourselves and I'm kind of a stranger in a strange land, so my contacts and picking are real slim. Nonetheless, the way things are I can still always get some Indica, good or bad, but I can never get a good Sativa because out there it's about Capitalism and getting the bigger return on time and investment. Fourteen week, lower yielding strains just don't make sense to the commercial growers out there. So thus, if you want to do something right, you just have to do it yourself!
> 
> So how'd that do?


Like oak? or beef? I think we need to take a plane ride together around the world getting seeds form natives!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Like oak? or beef? I think we need to take a plane ride together around the world getting seeds form natives!


 Man I'm right there with ya but I can hear my wife right now, "is this your mid life thing or something"? But if anyone here has a wife that would probably go for something like that it would be mine, and the young ones off to College in a few years and my mind has been spinning with contemplation about what to do then. Hmmmmm?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

Columbia?
'


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> I like it, its almost identicle to the psychosis in every way i can see. Top notch flavour and stone.


Great Westy, if you say so bout the old chedder then to me it is! Cant wait!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2010)

JJSP420 said:


> Ok, here we are day 4 in the veg tent. the girls are still very sad. even more wilted and droopy about the same amount of yellowness. please help me find a remedy for this, any help/suggestions is grately appreciated
> 
> View attachment 1318638
> View attachment 1318633View attachment 1318632


Give us some more info to work with. What type of soil, strain, set-up, growing experience?


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2010)

This came up on my playlist today. Sure it's been around but what the hell.

[video=youtube;6Qc9MMMoyec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qc9MMMoyec[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 11, 2010)

Hadn't seen that in a while...LOL....letter of the day is "joint"!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 11, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Oh and Lizzard, the whole reason I got into this extremely addictive hobby is to find that ever elusive Sativa that is soooooo hard to find. Seems like you really need to blow...I mean know someone these days to enjoy such delights.


duchieman, my growing counterpart has been to colombia, years ago when he was a teen. Back in the day the only smoke you could get was sativa. I am a big fan of the sativa myself. Love a good head high. Got some butter cooking, red diesel mixed with LA confidential x skunk. I used about eleven or twelve grams for two sticks of butter. I have some acapulco gold curing, trying to wait until next weekend to sample it. My next grow is going to be a scrog using four sativas. Neville's haze, hawaiian snow, shackzilla and killing fields. One of these days I'll find that smoke from forty years ago.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;hMM_T_PJ0Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 11, 2010)

We are getting Close people!!!! Its day 41 in my Garden. seems like just yeasterday when i flipped my babies. Now look at em, Juiicey ass sexy bitches Lol















Just a recap on my setup

600w sunlight supply ballast
Horitlux Super HPS Bulb
Earth Juice Original line 
Superthrive
Hygrozyme
Indonesian Bat guano
Vermi-T

Ok guys let me know what you think. hit me up with some comments or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

6" All Metal Inline Booster Fan 6 Inches Duct Fan 240 CFM,GYO2402

Are these good? I was going to get 3 of them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice buds. what is your medium?



GuerrillaGreenery said:


> We are getting Close people!!!! Its day 41 in my Garden. seems like just yeasterday when i flipped my babies. Now look at em, Juiicey ass sexy bitches Lol
> 
> 
> Just a recap on my setup
> ...


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 11, 2010)

I grow in soil. sunshine mix #4


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you order the sunshine mix online?
We used to order from BWI but I think out account is inactive.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 11, 2010)

I just buy it locally so save on shipping costs. I need to find a good online shop that has a more wide selection of soils, I want to try Vermi-T's new soil but my local shop dosent carry it. So yea...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> 6" All Metal Inline Booster Fan 6 Inches Duct Fan 240 CFM,GYO2402
> 
> Are these good? I was going to get 3 of them.


From what I understand, those things kinda suck. They are booster fans which means they are meant to just be a boost ... not like a primary source of ventilation. You can try it, but I think going with a real inline fan is better use of money. Here's where I got my 6" fan... blows like crazy. $80. Been working for me over a year now.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 11, 2010)

WOW holy smokes im away for a day and pages of magnificant buds galore. Youall eserve i big  Way to go guys. 

Dez im glad the clones pulled through for you. You might try giving them a light dose of tiger bloom if you have it. It will help counter the yellowing that occurs before roots start poppin. Therefore more healthy leaves and faster growth potential. Good luck bud. 

DST Damn it man quite the nice hash selection. And i like the recycled free ice idea. Very thrifty indeed bru. Glad to see the Tw are coming along good for you. Minus the bit oo nute burn. Iknow youll get them ladies macking. 

As for me im hungover like a mofo. I got the DT's so bad i could thread a sewing machine with it running  Ugghhh im hating meself to day. 

Good news from the cave though. I mustered up enough energy to go check the ladies. Man are the hydro gals growing fast as a mofo. Holy shit they have doubled in size in the last 3 days. Just awesome. Im going to have to top and lst to fill out a nice canopy now. Cant do a scrog as ive got some soil gals in the mix too so im going for a sog. Going to add in a dozen more plants tommorow somehow. Ill get up some pics in the morn. 

Have a great weekend my friends.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> From what I understand, those things kinda suck. They are booster fans which means they are meant to just be a boost ... not like a primary source of ventilation. You can try it, but I think going with a real inline fan is better use of money. Here's where I got my 6" fan... blows like crazy. $80. Been working for me over a year now.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html


 
Agreed Jig. I have 2 of those wimpy duct boosters and they suck. They barely move any air at all. Inlinevortex type fans are the cats meow.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> I just buy it locally so save on shipping costs. I need to find a good online shop that has a more wide selection of soils, I want to try Vermi-T's new soil but my local shop dosent carry it. So yea...


I just found out we sell it!!!! its a h-town place...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> From what I understand, those things kinda suck. They are booster fans which means they are meant to just be a boost ... not like a primary source of ventilation. You can try it, but I think going with a real inline fan is better use of money. Here's where I got my 6" fan... blows like crazy. $80. Been working for me over a year now.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-centrifugal-fans-c-76_629.html


Like I said Im going to get three if all else fails hook up another... 
240 CFM is what matters for 6 weeks and i do plan replacing with a better fan
THANKS for the link Im looking into it now
Also I need a home depot type thing.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

Those 6" fans aren't a true 250CFM. They're 120 or something. They are rated at 250 boosting and the free air rating is what you need to look at.
The 8" ones pull 250CFM free air. I have a couple of them and they actually work just fine. HTG supply claims there's is 300 but I think it's the same as the one you can get from Home Depot that's 250CFM. I have a Home Depot one and a HTG one. The HTG one is cooling my 600s and te other is pullin through the filter to exhaust the room. I'll be in twice the space soon so I'll be needing another filter and fan setup. I need to get another fan to cool the 1K light i just got too so I might check out that $80 one. I plan on getting another Can 33 and another one of these fans since they're only $35 or something like that and it pulls just the right amount of air for the Can 33.

I need to check shipping cost and if it's not too much I might get one. I'd probably put it on the vert setup though since it has 2 heat sources versus the 1K will be only one. 

I'll say this for the cheap fans, the bottom cooltube is soo cool that you could lick it if you wanted too. The upper one's glass get's a bit on the hot side but there's not much heat radiating from it.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 11, 2010)

Just save the headache...spend another $40 bucks or so and buy a real fan!!!
http://tjernlund.com/retail/fans.htm?gclid=CIHqg_eB5qUCFU0J2godRD-TtA


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd like to get a fan like that but the reality is it's considerably more than an extra $40. The fan itself is over $40 more and then there's shipping which is more than the other since it weighs more than double. The cheapest shipping to me from either of those places is $31 so total before tax is $120 and I got my Home Depot one shipped to the store for free and just picked it up ($37 before tax I think). The HTG one I just added to an order of some other stuff and the shipping only went up $6 so I got both of my fans for less than one of those others once you consider total cost and they're working fine. I'm not saying they're as good as the others, just half the cost and they're doing the job for me so far. 
The only thing that bummed me out was I had to get an 8" one just to get 250-300CFM where you can get 6" centrifigal fans with much higher ratings. They don't lose as much flow when attached to a filter as the cheap ones either.

I'll probably bite the bullet this time around though and get a couple CAN-Fans or something similar and keep the 8" ones as backups. Maybe...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like I can get 2 of these for $240 shipped.


Or 2 of the ones 1BMM mentioned for $220 shipped.
I wonder if my CAN 33 filter would be enough for the new space that's 10X10X9 with one of the inline booster fans on it since the ratings match up. It would give me an air exchange every 4 minutes and the bigger fans would cool the lights better so there'd be less heat than now theoretically. I'll be adding a 1K light to the mix but doubling my cubic feet of grow space and all three lights would have better cooling than the 600s do now. I wouldn't connect one of those to the filter because it over run it and wouldn't be very efective.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2010)

Been banging in the 600 this weekend. Great posts to everyone, keeping the 600 spirit alive for sure. All nice bud shots as well, too many to comment on individually, but you know you will all get rep from me at some point. Couple of Q's directed towards me. Days to Haze, those hashes where made with all different types of trim, schwag, bud, indoor, outdoor, etc. Interesting to see the differences actually. And thanks to Mr West for showing the ratios.

Stelthy, that is in all essense my flower cab. That is only two of the lights, the HPS is a 600, the MH is a 400, there is another HPS aboe the MH. So I am trying for the 2-1 ratio. I also have a veg tent but I don't see the point in running an extra 300w when I have enough room to put everything in the tent. For vegging with the HPS my theroy is that the bottom floor is for scrog so I am looking for a bit more stretch to the girls for that....which is also why I am using the Casey Jones, and the Cheese for the scrog, they are both very vigirous growers.

JJSP420, i still think you need to sort out some micronutrients for those girls, it will do them wonder.

Off to do the Sunday feed and water.

Cheers peeps,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2010)

Good sunday morning my fellow roger six hundred watters. I missed my usual saturday night update, I'll get some new pics up this evening. Busy day yesterday, started off working the morning, had the exterior of the house painted in three and a half hours. Started at seven thirty and was home by eleven thirty and had my butter going by noon. Let it cook for six hours, while cooling I trimmed four plants and have two left to go this morning. The butter is finished, used about eleven or twelve grams of nice bud to two sticks of butter, strained it through a mesh one gallon paint strainer, came out nice and clean. All that's left is to separate it from the water and bake some brownies. Got me a package of Ghirardelli double chocolate mix and a new 8x8 glass pan to bake them. My girls could have gone another week but I just didn't have the room, my casey jones and headband are now under 12/12 after vegging for over six weeks.

Don't forget the smoke reports guys...I particularly want to hear about the thai-tanic.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good sunday morning my fellow roger six hundred watters. I missed my usual saturday night update, I'll get some new pics up this evening. Busy day yesterday, started off working the morning, had the exterior of the house painted in three and a half hours. Started at seven thirty and was home by eleven thirty and had my butter going by noon. Let it cook for six hours, while cooling I trimmed four plants and have two left to go this morning. The butter is finished, used about eleven or twelve grams of nice bud to two sticks of butter, strained it through a mesh one gallon paint strainer, came out nice and clean. All that's left is to separate it from the water and bake some brownies. Got me a package of Ghirardelli double chocolate mix and a new 8x8 glass pan to bake them. My girls could have gone another week but I just didn't have the room, my casey jones and headband are now under 12/12 after vegging for over six weeks.
> 
> Don't forget the smoke reports guys...I particularly want to hear about the thai-tanic.



sounds alllll goood heads up


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 12, 2010)

i just copped one of these fans and i really like it!! its efficient and quiet. also at Greners.com they are having a huge sale

http://www.greners.com/fans-ventilation-filters/products/inline-fans-blowers/sunleaves-windtunnel.html


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 12, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i just copped one of these fans and i really like it!! its efficient and quiet. also at Greners.com they are having a huge sale
> 
> http://www.greners.com/fans-ventilation-filters/products/inline-fans-blowers/sunleaves-windtunnel.html


Hows it measure up against a vortex on sound?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 12, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Hows it measure up against a vortex on sound?


ive never used a vortex so iduno


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 12, 2010)

So i have a question...

My Purple Urkle is on day 76-80 and looks about the same as day 65-70. Ive noticed a tiny tiny change in the Trics but not very much and there are still alot of long white hairs on mostly all the Buds. The smallers Buds have alot of Colorful hairs though (Orange, Brown,White). I have been flushing her for about 14 days now could it be i started the flush to early or am i just being impatient? Im going to take pictures a little later

PS: Most of the leafs are dead on my Purple Urkle


----------



## charlie7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys, what do you think of my 600w setup? feedback much appreciated! check out closeup pic. 
My 1.2m tent is Full... I even had to remove 2 plants from this tent due to being overcrowded, and its still packed with only 2! (vegd too long)

Q.) Should i keep my LST weights/ties in place at this stage?

Only 2 plants kicking in there, despite the jungle vibes... 4 weeks into flower
Running through cooltube with Lumatek ballast, HPS bulb throughout veg & flower (noob) and a fairly long veg period.
Im hoping to get close to the 600g benchmark with this one. i know thats pretty high as this is only my 3rd grow! but my expectations are based on my last grow yielding almost 1lb off one plant using this setup. 

im loving growing in COCO (layer of perlite at bottom, & a layer of clay balls on the top) ! This stuff seems like its best used *drain to waste*, and for those interested i use the good old GH 3 part. thanks for taking the time to check out my grow!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2010)

looks healthy. What strain?


cof


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 12, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> ive never used a vortex so iduno


Well regardless... I ve read good things about them... in ten years when my vortexs cut out ill pick one up


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks Nice Charlie. As for keeping your ties on I guess it really just depends on how much vertical space you still have availible. The plants are probably near done stretching but they will still continue to grow until harvest. Not quite as fast as weeks 2-5 flower though. 

What strain have you got there?

Hotsauce yes bud pics would def help. But you really need to be the final judge of when to chop. Also if you feel your getting close just stop feeding all together and let the plant die off naturally. When i did this it helped amber up quick like but thats just what i noticed. Dont take my word for it.


----------



## charlie7 (Dec 12, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> looks healthy. What strain?
> 
> 
> cof


ahh man I wish i knew!!! I recieved these as cuttings from a fellow friend with a green card holder, but i have no idea what i am growing or how long they will take...

I assume that one of my two plants is more Sativa, and one is more Indica.. This is only because one of my plants plant has super fat dark green leaves, the other has narrow "pointy/slender" leaves... is this a fair conclusion to draw based on that? i am not entirely sure to be honest! (the closeup pic i posted above, shows the plant which i suspect to be the more sativa one, so what do you think?)

I wish i knew what strain they were, im totally devo'd that i am this far in yet I dont even know what nationality my babies are!! i find some relief that this friend i obtained the cuttings from has been growing for decades and other clones in this litter constitute his entire crop. if i could determine what strain they were i feel like i would be more proud of them. but fuck it they look healthy, thats all that counts right?


----------



## charlie7 (Dec 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Looks Nice Charlie. As for keeping your ties on I guess it really just depends on how much vertical space you still have availible. The plants are probably near done stretching but they will still continue to grow until harvest. Not quite as fast as weeks 2-5 flower though.
> 
> What strain have you got there?


strain dilemma answered above! what do you think??

as for the LST sitch, are you saying that my colas will still grow in height throughtout the 8 weeks? 
I was really hoping this wouldnt be the case and they would now start to put on "GIRTH" instead of "height" in the colas... otherwise as you said, i better leave them weights there. my light wont go any further up! ill post a pic in a sec of my height distance from canopy, and maybe you can you tell me if it looks goldern?

so will my colas get much fatter or just grow taller? ahh this is only my 3rd grow indoors so i am abit of a noob, cmon guys!

cheers


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hotsauce yes bud pics would def help. But you really need to be the final judge of when to chop. Also if you feel your getting close just stop feeding all together and let the plant die off naturally. When i did this it helped amber up quick like but thats just what i noticed. Dont take my word for it.


 Thanks for the Reply Mason I thought i had 2 weeks left 2 weeks ago lol thats why i started flushing but anyway heres the pics
and to Clarify my Purple Urkle is on Day 81 Of Flowering
Main Cola:










What Most Of My Leaves Look Like:


----------



## charlie7 (Dec 12, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> ive never used a vortex so iduno


where the fk did you get that in oz? or did you find it on the net?


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 12, 2010)

dam this thread moves so dam fast when your gone for a day or 2.
any way yesterday i stumbled upon a small compassion center for patients in my city it is new and they only had about 10 strains but they were all bomb as fuck and at 1.5 G for 10 bucks it is good. for 10 i got a .5 of shishkaberry that was no where near as good as the shishk i grew but it was still good and i might be getting seeds from the place. and then i got 1 gram of napaul, this was such fucking stoney weed, covered in trichs and just rock hard, he told me it is a pm smoke and shit it sure is. knocked me the fuck out off 1 bowl. i told him i had some dank as well so i brought him a oz of jack frost witch he loved and a 1/2oz of permafrost witch he also liked. i can not get cash for the weed but he did trade me strains. i gave him a total of 39 G and he gave me 42. i got 14 grams of red skunk, it is also rock hard. also got 14 grams of willies wonder and another 14 of silver kush they are all so fucking good. the napaul is by far the best so far though. i got a cam so i will take good pics later of each plus of my jack and perma frost. he had la confidential,K2, and a few others that were good. any way he also gave me a free brownie. he will have hash soon and clones and seeds to soon. im gonna go down in about 2 weks and see about another trade cuz i love a variety to choose from.

on another note i might be able to grow much sooner then i thought. if every thing goes right i might be able to do a small grow in a few months.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> duchieman, my growing counterpart has been to colombia, years ago when he was a teen. Back in the day the only smoke you could get was sativa. I am a big fan of the sativa myself. Love a good head high. Got some butter cooking, red diesel mixed with LA confidential x skunk. I used about eleven or twelve grams for two sticks of butter. I have some acapulco gold curing, trying to wait until next weekend to sample it. My next grow is going to be a scrog using four sativas. Neville's haze, hawaiian snow, shackzilla and killing fields. One of these days I'll find that smoke from forty years ago.


Sounds like the Holy Grail.  

Well, I finally left the ground floor and ordered these Sannies Jackhammer for my first seed order, recommended by cof I believe, and they're a heavy haze strain of Sannies Jack X Amnesia Haze. It's in 10 days 12/12 now and she's real healthy looking with this nice spicy/pepper smell. The leaves are still pretty fat though, not like the sativa like leaves I expected or that my bagseed plant has. Still waiting on sex and I'm trying to root the topping, which is looking pretty good and showing signs of new growth. I've considered Scrog but it seems like it's pretty restrictive as far as getting to your plants. 

Anyway, good Sunday 600!

Duchie


----------



## charlie7 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey hotsauce

as stated above at this point its really down to personal choice/preference. 'cause IMO judging by those pics you are within "the window". aka let em go longer if you wanna be put to sleep, but they look good to go now @ day 81! i'd harvest when you get the next opportunity.

looks like it'll go down sweet either way, nice job on that one



Hotsause said:


> Thanks for the Reply Mason I thought i had 2 weeks left 2 weeks ago lol thats why i started flushing but anyway heres the pics
> and to Clarify my Purple Urkle is on Day 81 Of Flowering


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 12, 2010)

flora mite is some expensive shit and its rapes mites. ive used no pest strips and they work great too..

DONT NOT INHALE FLORAMITE lol that shits mean. i dont use it during late flowering. but people say its hardcore chemicals well alot of shit people use and water with is chemicals..you can flush it all out later


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 12, 2010)

charlie7 said:


> hey hotsauce
> 
> as stated above at this point its really down to personal choice/preference. 'cause IMO judging by those pics you are within "the window". aka let em go longer if you wanna be put to sleep, but they look good to go now @ day 81! i'd harvest when you get the next opportunity.
> 
> looks like it'll go down sweet either way, nice job on that one


Thanks Charlie im gonna be getting in bed in a few minutes here when i get up ill check the trics again. Since Thursdays my day off ill probably harvest then. Then i will officially have no plants lol Im thinking ill start up 1 Blue Widow and either 1 Red Cherry Berry or 1 Sour Cream. I feel like ive been over doing my self so this next run im going to take slow 2 Plants in Veg Then when i move them to flowering ill pop my one and only Bagseed (Veldrone) which is G13 x Hash Plant


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 12, 2010)

Another pretty picture of White Russian. Day 43


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 12, 2010)

so what if we took all the missiles and warheads in the world and retrofitted them to explode and disperse seeds and spores across the entire planet


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 12, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks for the Reply Mason I thought i had 2 weeks left 2 weeks ago lol thats why i started flushing but anyway heres the pics
> and to Clarify my Purple Urkle is on Day 81 Of Flowering
> Main Cola:
> 
> ...


Yeah its hard to tell HS. Looks like that plant got nute burnt quite badly at some point. Id say you could chop whenever though. She is till packing on bud though IE the new white hairs. Its really your call though HS I think id pluck those dead leaves before you get a mold issue aswell. 



shnkrmn said:


> Another pretty picture of White Russian. Day 43


Ahh that is indeed a nice picture shnkrmn. Very healthy gal there. 



wally nutter said:


> so what if we took all the missiles and warheads in the world and retrofitted them to explode and disperse seeds and spores across the entire planet


Now thats a good idea. Spread joy instead of death and missery.


----------



## curiousitykills (Dec 12, 2010)

What up everyone in this cool thread !!!! 

His is my apothecary og she went to 10 weeks . Very pungent aroma with a resinous texture . The scissor got goo instead of hash . The buds are dense and i like the way it went all the way around .


----------



## curiousitykills (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is my madman og 

She went wild in flower , the smell is the skunk kush , my place smells like a starbucks , major danky buds . 

She gave me a oustanding yield with 8 weeks veg time .


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 12, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good sunday morning my fellow roger six hundred watters. I missed my usual saturday night update, I'll get some new pics up this evening. Busy day yesterday, started off working the morning, had the exterior of the house painted in three and a half hours. Started at seven thirty and was home by eleven thirty and had my butter going by noon. Let it cook for six hours, while cooling I trimmed four plants and have two left to go this morning. The butter is finished, used about eleven or twelve grams of nice bud to two sticks of butter, strained it through a mesh one gallon paint strainer, came out nice and clean. All that's left is to separate it from the water and bake some brownies. Got me a package of Ghirardelli double chocolate mix and a new 8x8 glass pan to bake them. My girls could have gone another week but I just didn't have the room, my casey jones and headband are now under 12/12 after vegging for over six weeks.
> 
> Don't forget the smoke reports guys...I particularly want to hear about the thai-tanic.


When i am done curing my TT I will provide a smoke report. It will be a while though as they are still drying and then have to cure.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

Alright Wally, good to be friends man! Sub'd up, no had a chance to have a proper gander at your thread but will do soon as m8!

jambo;>)


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone in here have an opinion on tents? I'm going to go look at some more used equipment later and found an ad where someone is selling some used grow tents at a really good price. I am considering picking them up and using them instead of building new rooms at the new location since it would be a much simpler solution.
I found a 4x4, a 4x8 and one that I think he said was 3x5 or something like that.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 12, 2010)

curiousitykills said:


> Here is my madman og
> 
> She went wild in flower , the smell is the skunk kush , my place smells like a starbucks , major danky buds .
> 
> She gave me a oustanding yield with 8 weeks veg time .


Great job there!!! Thats was from 1 600w?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice bud porn everyone. I feel I need to make a comment. Wally, your new fan, to be honest the first thing I thought was, for that price I would have looked at a vortex fan too. These are things you learn with experience, it's no big thing, the fan you got will do fine. What I did not care for was the kind of arrogant response about when his vortex dies in ten years he might give yours a try. That kind of thing is not needed on the six hundred. I'm not even going back to see who it was that made the comment, it's just not needed. Back to the fan thing, a vortex is one of the few fans that I know about that has a balanced motor, which is supposed to be much better when using fan speed controllers. Anyway a vortex is one of the better fans around and as whoever mentioned...plantlightinghydroponics.com has good prices on vortex fans, I got mine there.

So just like the impatient stoner I am, I gave the acapulco gold a try...after I had eaten a brownie. Very nice all over buzz I have going at the moment. I would make a very poor judge of the finer points of weed. I only know this, it either smells good to me or not, I like the taste or I don't, it's either good or not. I'll sit back and enjoy the stone while I listen to others describe the flavors and aromas. Anyway, the lights will be coming on soon and I'll get some new pics up of the girls. I chopped the grape ape, two trainwrecks and three white widows over the weekend. I left the dog to go another week, woof. It's quite crowded under the lights at the moment, something like twenty plants, I don't care for the arrangement but I'm only trying to collect a stash to prepare for a few months of nothing when I start my sativa grow.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Does anyone in here have an opinion on tents? I'm going to go look at some more used equipment later and found an ad where someone is selling some used grow tents at a really good price. I am considering picking them up and using them instead of building new rooms at the new location since it would be a much simpler solution.
> I found a 4x4, a 4x8 and one that I think he said was 3x5 or something like that.


Hey Dez. I just bought mine a few weeks ago and I love it. It's 40"x40"x79" (1mx1mx2m). I bought it from a Canadian supplier out of B.C, off eBay, for $120US +$25 shipping, and he'll ship to the U.S. http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120625667132&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Duchie


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

I found a used Sunhut 4'X4' for $50 and a 4'X8' Sunhut for $100. Seriously considering picking them up as soon as my wife get's home so I can split. I think it could simplify things for me a lot with setting things up at the new place which would save me a lot of time and money in the long run..


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2010)

That sounds like a great deal if they're in good shape. I find myself babying the zippers. The reason I did it is because I rent and everytime I tried to come up with a resolution to a problem in the closet I was using, it required some sort of unacceptable modifying or spending some money. The tent just made real sense to me right now and gave me back the closet. When I move and set up a more permanent flower room, I might use this for vegging or a second flower/segregation room for hermies and such, either way I've got it now.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 12, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I found a used Sunhut 4'X4' for $50 and a 4'X8' Sunhut for $100. Seriously considering picking them up as soon as my wife get's home so I can split. I think it could simplify things for me a lot with setting things up at the new place which would save me a lot of time and money in the long run..


do they have anymore???


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

It's a dude that posed an ad and not a shop and I think he's just got the 2 tents. I'm still on the fence about it considering I have the vert grow and think it'd be difficult to build inside a 4X4 tent. I like the idea of the 4X8 with a mover and the 1K though. I want to run them on opposite schedules so a tent would make it easier to manage light leaks.

Leaving an a half hour to go check out a used light mover, ionizer and some other stuff that someone's offloading pretty cheap. If the guy calls me back in time about the tents, I'll be heading his way too and I'll decide when I get there if I want them or not.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2010)

So here are some pics of the garden. The headband x cali-o and the og18 mothers will end week six of flower tomorrow. Those two and my dog are the center plants in between the lights. The dog will end week nine next saturday. All the clones surrounding them are their babies and they will end week three of flower on tuesday. Under the right light is the casey jones and the headband. I tried to fim the casey jones about two weeks ago, we'll see what happens over the next couple/few weeks. She's in the back and the headband is in the front.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 12, 2010)

heads up. what size pots are you using out of curiosity? also how tall are the plants? I found that some of my bigger plants, even in 4-5 gallons would require h20 almost every day towards the end of their cycles. way too much work and i've been thinking of stepping up pot size on the larger ones. about 2 foot tall, generally i find for my 4 gallon pots seems about right with no circling roots and about 3 days between h20.. anyways, what do you find?


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2010)

So is the DOG the one in the centre (the tallest one?)

Nice group of ladies there Heads Up!



Heads Up said:


> So here are some pics of the garden. The headband x cali-o and the og18 mothers will end week six of flower tomorrow. Those two and my dog are the center plants in between the lights. The dog will end week nine next saturday. All the clones surrounding them are their babies and they will end week three of flower on tuesday. Under the right light is the casey jones and the headband. I tried to fim the casey jones about two weeks ago, we'll see what happens over the next couple/few weeks. She's in the back and the headband is in the front.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 12, 2010)

a revegging sativa, strange light, another male today, sick seedling?


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2010)

Breeders thread. Posts of peeps from the 600's own creations.

I have just posted a full detailed report on my favourite doggie. DOG KUSH

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5026758

Tomorrow there will be more reports.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 12, 2010)

I love my tent!!!!....It's a GrowLab 120 basically a 4x4x6.5....had two harvest in it and on the 3rd veg now....Def. better option than mutilating a closet...although after this harvest I will be building a hidden room 3.5x7x8(pretty big-little hidden room)....but yeah...they're great...I like the fact that mine has clear viewing windows that I can look in without disturbing the environment....and the intake/exhaust ports and cord holes are great..the stitching lets just a little light through but I just went along them with black duct tape...pretty damn light tight tho....the one thing shitty about them is the flimsy frame....It gets a little hairy hanging 50lbs of shit from the little framing...I was gonna rebuild my frame using uni-strut...if you know construction you know what I'm talking about....would def. be big + upgrade.....But yeah...Awesome!!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel good about 50 pounds in my 18 dollar tent. 2x2's with plywood triangles in the corners.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

@ Headsup - Those are some sweet looking plants and a nice looking room too.

@ DST - Awesome new thread dude, I hope to be posting in there soon.

I didn't hear back from the guy with the tents but I did go check out the guy that's selling a bunch of stuff and feel like I got a good deal with what I got from him.
I picked up a mover that has an attachment on that rotates the light while it moves down the track. I got an ozone generator and a squirrel cage fan that blows like 2 hoes. I put my hand in front of the intake and it felt like it could suck my hand in it was pulling so hard. It's a Hydrofarm fan and the ozone gen is an Air Laser. The light mover I'm not sure what it was and it's all at the new place so I can't run to look. The mover came with an extra pole that has cabling attached and some pulleys that run along the cable with some clothesline on it. I'm not sure but I think it's either extra support for the light or it's to hang the cords from so they travel with the light. Anyone happen to know what it would be for?

Got it all for $200


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 12, 2010)

dammn that was a hellova deal bruh!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;uEpZ70z0M0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEpZ70z0M0k[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> dammn that was a hellova deal bruh!


Thanks. I felt good about it but it's always nice to be reassured.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

SOOOOOO, I heard from the tent guy tonight and he kind of scared the hell out of me. He got busted during the first month of his lease on a warehouse where he was just getting going on a larger grow. He'd been growing for years and was good at it and decided to go that route for a number of reasons and was ratted out by a coworker that he'd worked with for a while and thought he knew. Long story short, he's now being charged with 2 felonies and is fighting it in court at the moment. Hearing his story scared me for a number of reasons, one of which being that his phone may be under surveilance in which case whomever is listening in now knows I grow. Another is he only had 17 plants since he was just setting the op up. Dammit man! I'm just starting to really have fun growing and now I'm a bit afraid.

Should I be? Should I have anything to worry about? I've told anyone that knew I had started to grow that I stopped for financial reasons with exception to my wife, kids and my mom. Nobody else should know at this point that knows me personally. Only reason my mom knows is I've been sharing my edibles so she can sleep since she's been dealing with insomnia ever since she went off antidepressants a couple of years ago. She has never seen my grow and has no desire to which I think is cool. My kids are too young to know what it is.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2010)

I would just keep things legal... ie, get someones rights for more plants. Like your mom and wife and you... that's enough for 18 plants. And if your mom uses edibles, you can get an exemption from the doc saying she needs 12 plants to herself as it takes more buds to make edibles than smoking. That would be enough for 24+ (12 or more from moms, and 12 for you and the wife). Then there's nothing to worry about except getting ripped off.

I wouldn't worry about the phone tap thing... just don't buy anything from the dude. I wouldn't want to meet trouble like him. Like those allstate commmercials with the mayhem guy.

Overall... I wouldn't worry too much about things, as long as you are keeping it legit. And not telling anyone.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

good advise Jig!


jigfresh said:


> I would just keep things legal... ie, get someones rights for more plants. Like your mom and wife and you... that's enough for 18 plants. And if your mom uses edibles, you can get an exemption from the doc saying she needs 12 plants to herself as it takes more buds to make edibles than smoking. That would be enough for 24+ (12 or more from moms, and 12 for you and the wife). Then there's nothing to worry about except getting ripped off.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the phone tap thing... just don't buy anything from the dude. I wouldn't want to meet trouble like him. Like those allstate commmercials with the mayhem guy.
> 
> Overall... I wouldn't worry too much about things, as long as you are keeping it legit. And not telling anyone.


ENDLYS, don't worry, I have been straring at your new avatar, although the old one made me feel dirtier, haha.

Wally, I think my wife would like that song...bit too much for me at this time of the morgen, lol.

MutantLizzard. You posted the pic of your seedling in Mr Wests new thread? What is the breed? And how it it looking today? Has it picked up today? was looking a bit worse for wear in the pic above? Over nute/too hot? 

More smoke and strain reports to come today.

Cheers, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 13, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> heads up. what size pots are you using out of curiosity? also how tall are the plants? I found that some of my bigger plants, even in 4-5 gallons would require h20 almost every day towards the end of their cycles. way too much work and i've been thinking of stepping up pot size on the larger ones. about 2 foot tall, generally i find for my 4 gallon pots seems about right with no circling roots and about 3 days between h20.. anyways, what do you find?


All of the clones are in half gallon grow bags. The og18 and headband x cali-o moms are in one gallon grow bags and the casey jones and headband were started in half gallon grow bags and then the bottoms were cut out and the whole bag transplanted into two gallon smart pots. I water the half gallon grow bags almost every day. The bigger pots I let go two days before watering. Most of the plants are about two feet tall, my dog and my moms are taller. Right now I'm using between two and three gallons of water a day.

DST, yes, the tallest plant is my dog, puff, the one with the blue painter's tape. She is super frosty but she's not coming down until saturday...unless I change my mind during the week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

my DOGs


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So here are some pics of the garden. The headband x cali-o and the og18 mothers will end week six of flower tomorrow. Those two and my dog are the center plants in between the lights. The dog will end week nine next saturday. All the clones surrounding them are their babies and they will end week three of flower on tuesday. Under the right light is the casey jones and the headband. I tried to fim the casey jones about two weeks ago, we'll see what happens over the next couple/few weeks. She's in the back and the headband is in the front.


hey man what up. dude those are some nice, strong looking plants bro. 
just curious, how much space do you have in that flowering area?
why dont you get a perpetual thing going, it would be easy as hell. and you could probably kick out about 4-6 or maybe 8 plants every two weeks. just asking. but yea, nice garden.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 13, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> It's a dude that posed an ad and not a shop and I think he's just got the 2 tents. I'm still on the fence about it considering I have the vert grow and think it'd be difficult to build inside a 4X4 tent. I like the idea of the 4X8 with a mover and the 1K though. I want to run them on opposite schedules so a tent would make it easier to manage light leaks.
> 
> Leaving an a half hour to go check out a used light mover, ionizer and some other stuff that someone's offloading pretty cheap. If the guy calls me back in time about the tents, I'll be heading his way too and I'll decide when I get there if I want them or not.


 
make sure its not a white lined tent, make sure its the reflective mylar. just in case you didnt know.
congrats on the other stuff though, actually depending on the brand the ionizer is probably worth that much.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I would just keep things legal... ie, get someones rights for more plants. Like your mom and wife and you... that's enough for 18 plants. And if your mom uses edibles, you can get an exemption from the doc saying she needs 12 plants to herself as it takes more buds to make edibles than smoking. That would be enough for 24+ (12 or more from moms, and 12 for you and the wife). Then there's nothing to worry about except getting ripped off.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the phone tap thing... just don't buy anything from the dude. I wouldn't want to meet trouble like him. Like those allstate commmercials with the mayhem guy.
> 
> Overall... I wouldn't worry too much about things, as long as you are keeping it legit. And not telling anyone.


I'm not buying them from him for sure, I had decided that right away. As for keeping it legal, I'm good for 60 plants at the moment so I'm not concerned with the plant count so much. I would just hate to have to go through the drama and drag my family through that mess that he's got going on. I've got my grow cert and 3 others all in a binder inside my grow space. The owner of the club that wants to buy from me if I grow enough said he'd get me additional cards and info if needed too but I'd rather not even come close to the 60 personally. I went with five cards because my grow is going to be split up for about a month or so before it's all finally at the new place and I want to play it as safe as can be.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

I topped my DOGs so they're not much to look at yet and I'm jealous of everyone elses DOG pics. Can't wait to have these babies gettin swoll like pit bulls, hehe.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

good plan Dez, then get them tighed down in all directions for max number of colas. They love a bit of pinching and supercropping..


Dezracer said:


> I topped my DOGs so they're not much to look at yet and I'm jealous of everyone elses DOG pics. Can't wait to have these babies gettin swoll like pit bulls, hehe.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 13, 2010)

i want a doggie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i want a doggie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


don't we all wally, don't we all.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

my wife wouldn't let me get one so I made my own dog with a bite, hehe.

Hey peeps, if you need a salivating read....Full BX2 Cheese strain and smoke report just posted

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5029940


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm at the new spot getting ready to start the construction and figured I'd share my newly acquired old gear via the laptop.
I am hoping someone will be able to shed some light on what the pole with the pulleys and ropes is for. All I can figure is that it's for supporting the power cords for the bulb and mover since he used a prabolic vertizontal type of reflector.

Here's a few pics of everything but the 1K ballast since it's actually still at my house:


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

DST said:


> good plan Dez, then get them tighed down in all directions for max number of colas. They love a bit of pinching and supercropping..


I am a fan of the supercropping method myself. I have always used FIM'ing and supercropping up til recently when I tried Uncle Ben's topping method and have had good luck with that. I was going back and forth between topping or letting the DOGs go a while longer and then using FIM and supercropping. I decided to just top them now and go from there. I topped for 4 tops according to Ben's method just like the HEadband and the Cat Kush but most likely won't top them again. I will be taking some cuttings from each of them too once they show sex in flower so I can have a DOG pound instead of just a couple pups, hehe.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

really don't have a clue mate...was never good with tents either!

that fan looks like a bit of a beast though!!! 



Dezracer said:


> I'm at the new spot getting ready to start the construction and figured I'd share my newly acquired old gear via the laptop.
> I am hoping someone will be able to shed some light on what the pole with the pulleys and ropes is for. All I can figure is that it's for supporting the power cords for the bulb and mover since he used a prabolic vertizontal type of reflector.
> 
> Here's a few pics of everything but the 1K ballast since it's actually still at my house:


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2010)

I struggled with the idea of top vs supercrop. I figured id give the supercrop lst a go and so far like DST said the dogs just love it. The lower braches seem to take off to catch up to the higher nodes. A damn fine specimen youve created D. Sadly i did snap the top off one Dog whilst trying to bend her over. And low and behold she's bushing out anyways. A+ for the versatility IMO. 

Peace 600. 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2010)

Dez yeah def looks like a light moving rail. But the strings hanging ????


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

ah, you are taking on Don's HST, High Stress Training methods, lol. 

i just checked on ym girls and my re-veg DOG is one crazy looking little plant, still reaks like it is in full flower, haha.



1badmasonman said:


> I struggled with the idea of top vs supercrop. I figured id give the supercrop lst a go and so far like DST said the dogs just love it. The lower braches seem to take off to catch up to the higher nodes. A damn fine specimen youve created D. Sadly i did snap the top off one Dog whilst trying to bend her over. And low and behold she's bushing out anyways. A+ for the versatility IMO.
> 
> Peace 600. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

the strings do look kind of make shift...you 100% the guy wasn't using them to hol up branches or something...seems strange.


1badmasonman said:


> Dez yeah def looks like a light moving rail. But the strings hanging ????


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

I was told he had them connected to the mover somehow but the guy I got it from didn't remember what it was for or how it was hooked up.

It's a completely separate pole from the mover and was made from stuff at Home Depot apparently. The mover itself uses the aluminum track you can see in one of the other pics. There is a sticker on one end of the white pole that says it's a metal closet pole. He must have drilled it and installed the eye bolts and then ran the cable from one to the other with the little pulleys in between. Once I get the mover hung I might be able to make more sense of the white pole.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting documentary on cannabis out of Australia. "Messing With Heads" is definitely a one sided view, and not the right side. I laughed alot, bit I also wonder wtf are they growing in Australia.
[video=youtube;bVOE1y-GeAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVOE1y-GeAQ[/video]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Dez i have a possible theory. The pole with the strings may have been how it was suspended from the ceiling and the light mover rail slides in to the pole with the strings??? All i can come up with.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi ho hi ho it's off to chop i go, yes it's that time the time we look forward to but also hate wish me luck fellas


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 13, 2010)

can anyone diagnose this? i have never seen it before and im a bit worried. also i have scanned the net and cant find a pic that i can identify it with. any help would be much apprecieted


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that soil? Over watering can make them go that yellow way. But suppose you would know that! Wish I could help you Man!

Then again at second look not that lol, ???


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 13, 2010)

some sorta deficiency, i just dont know of what

zinc maybe??? idk


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 13, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey man what up. dude those are some nice, strong looking plants bro.
> just curious, how much space do you have in that flowering area?
> why dont you get a perpetual thing going, it would be easy as hell. and you could probably kick out about 4-6 or maybe 8 plants every two weeks. just asking. but yea, nice garden.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zen. Actually the room is about ten by ten with an eight foot ceiling. To answer the rest, I'm gettin' old, I work five days a week and when I get home I just want to relax. Keeping a mother and growing the same strain over and over isn't for me. I don't want a production line going where I always have something that needs taking care of, I want to come home, put on some coffee, turn on the computer and tune in and drop out to the six hundred with a hot cup of coffee and a smoke. Relax with my family and friends here for an hour or so before my lights come on and then mosey into the garden to see the girls. I like to give them an hour or so of lights on before I water, I want to make sure they are good and awake. If I only grow six or so plants at a time, that's all I need. I'll have plenty left when my next harvest is due. I don't do this for the money, I do it so I don't have to spend my good money on shit weed from the streets. I give ounces to my friends at very good prices. I make my money back for the cost of the grow and they are extremely happy getting good weed at good prices. This is still so new to me, even after almost two years. I have so much I want to try and a bunch of different strains I want to grow that keeping a mother, doing the clone thing and growing the same strain doesn't interest me.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 13, 2010)

The only time I have ever seen a pole on a light mover was to push and pull another light....the main light goes on the motor...and a second light that rides the rail with out a motor gets pushed by the other....but that pole is way too long for that.....IDK......sucks about the tents....you would of been very pleased.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a dog question, or statement. The dog I have is extremely stretchy, inches between nodes, there has been no side branching at all. Every bud is tight up against the main stem. How is your dog behaving with side branching?


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

a DOG left untrained will indeed grow like this. Have a look at some of the plants on the Strain Hunters video in India, you will see tall skiiny plants, similar to these kush traits. Once trains the plant will develop the vine structure and you will also due to gravity obtain more colas that grow away from the stem. It's all in the training my friend. Hope that helps, but yes they are lankey bitches, kinda like the Supermodels of weed, hahaha


Heads Up said:


> I have a dog question, or statement. The dog I have is extremely stretchy, inches between nodes, there has been no side branching at all. Every bud is tight up against the main stem. How is your dog behaving with side branching?


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

Having not had an issue exactly like that I cannot be 100% Willy, but it hold classic symptons of a deficiency in a few micro nutrients, I agree with the young Wally, zinc produces yellowing between viens, all of which will have a knock on effect giving you sysmptons of nitrogen def, potassium, magnesium , etc...somehow the plants roots are not playing ball with the nutes in the soil, so there may be a fault in the delivery. I use BAC schimmel, which you can mix in the soil on the top, then water through. Or something with mycoorhizae in a wash solution. I also use pokon to mend micronutrient problems.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> can anyone diagnose this? i have never seen it before and im a bit worried. also i have scanned the net and cant find a pic that i can identify it with. any help would be much apprecieted


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Having not had an issue exactly like that I cannot be 100% Willy, but it hold classic symptons of a deficiency in a few micro nutrients, I agree with the young Wally, zinc produces yellowing between viens, all of which will have a knock on effect giving you sysmptons of nitrogen def, potassium, magnesium , etc...somehow the plants roots are not playing ball with the nutes in the soil, so there may be a fault in the delivery. I use BAC schimmel, which you can mix in the soil on the top, then water through. Or something with mycoorhizae in a wash solution. I also use pokon to mend micronutrient problems.


gotta feed the soil not the plant


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 13, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks Zen. Actually the room is about ten by ten with an eight foot ceiling. To answer the rest, I'm gettin' old, I work five days a week and when I get home I just want to relax. Keeping a mother and growing the same strain over and over isn't for me. I don't want a production line going where I always have something that needs taking care of, I want to come home, put on some coffee, turn on the computer and tune in and drop out to the six hundred with a hot cup of coffee and a smoke. Relax with my family and friends here for an hour or so before my lights come on and then mosey into the garden to see the girls. I like to give them an hour or so of lights on before I water, I want to make sure they are good and awake. If I only grow six or so plants at a time, that's all I need. I'll have plenty left when my next harvest is due. I don't do this for the money, I do it so I don't have to spend my good money on shit weed from the streets. I give ounces to my friends at very good prices. I make my money back for the cost of the grow and they are extremely happy getting good weed at good prices. This is still so new to me, even after almost two years. I have so much I want to try and a bunch of different strains I want to grow that keeping a mother, doing the clone thing and growing the same strain doesn't interest me.


 
right on, right on. im like you i only give to friends at great prices to cover cost of the grow. im not trying to get rich either, but in all honesty, i smoke a whole lot and i really like to have a somewhat heavy continuous supply, something ill touch on later, but you are right i can be a pain introducing something new on a perpetual grow. thats why after two something years ive just been able to introduce something new(POWER KUSH).
now as far as the earlier statement about the amount of smoking i do, i was wondering if you, or any one might have an opinion on a "REAL" heavy body smoke,.....REAL HEAVY. reason is i've been suffering from insomnia for about tthe past eight nine years. very, very, very bad, maybe three or four hours of sleep at the most. and that's broken every two hours by my brain i guess. and since i dont want to get hooked on sleeping pills,....again, i smoke, and smoke, and smoke till i feel sleepy. but im getting tired of smoking "SO" much. so if you know or anybody else wants to chime in with a tid-bit of advice on a handy-dandy strain that will challenge those with very high tolerances, please fell fre to do so. this NL is good, about five bowls and im good, but i really hope the Power Kush is stronger. but yea guys, im all ears if you know of ANYTHING. Thanks.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 13, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> right on, right on. im like you i only give to friends at great prices to cover cost of the grow. im not trying to get rich either, but in all honesty, i smoke a whole lot and i really like to have a somewhat heavy continuous supply, something ill touch on later, but you are right i can be a pain introducing something new on a perpetual grow. thats why after two something years ive just been able to introduce something new(POWER KUSH).
> now as far as the earlier statement about the amount of smoking i do, i was wondering if you, or any one might have an opinion on a "REAL" heavy body smoke,.....REAL HEAVY. reason is i've been suffering from insomnia for about tthe past eight nine years. very, very, very bad, maybe three or four hours of sleep at the most. and that's broken every two hours by my brain i guess. and since i dont want to get hooked on sleeping pills,....again, i smoke, and smoke, and smoke till i feel sleepy. but im getting tired of smoking "SO" much. so if you know or anybody else wants to chime in with a tid-bit of advice on a handy-dandy strain that will challenge those with very high tolerances, please fell fre to do so. this NL is good, about five bowls and im good, but i really hope the Power Kush is stronger. but yea guys, im all ears if you know of ANYTHING. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


i dealt with insomnia for about a week or two this past October and it sucked bad. i couldnt imagine suffering from insomnia for years. Godspeed to you and may the dopiest pot burn in your bowl


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen

Herijuana from sannies. Load a bowl, kiss the wife and kids good night cause you and a pillow are fixin' to get real friendly.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/herijuana.html

you might consider edibles or a tincture


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone here ever make BHO(butane honey oil)????? I understand the whole process on how to make but was wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks!!!! And what would be the best butane to use??? I know there are a few that people recommend to stay away from...just wanna know what are the good brands to get and where to get em.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 13, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Anyone here ever make BHO(butane honey oil)????? I understand the whole process on how to make but was wondering if anyone had any tips or tricks!!!! And what would be the best butane to use??? I know there are a few that people recommend to stay away from...just wanna know what are the good brands to get and where to get em.


Use Newport or London gas their cleaner, once you got the oil make budder it takes a bit of whipping but it's strong very strong!!!


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 13, 2010)

i would reccomend just making yourself some good bubble hash. I've done the BHO and it takes a decent amount, at least a few cans, of high quality butane otherwise it tastes like those cheap lighters.. You have to make the rig and then scrap a glass pan, get all your goo off... ugh. Once you have some bubble bags it's free everytime! I get the most product this way and the taste is by far the best! OMG it's always soo tasty and gets the job done quick, usually 2-3 tokes and I am GONE! good luck either way.

btw if you do do it, Wear good gloves! that shit gets cold, use a glass pan thats like 3 inches deep, don't smoke while your doing it, ventilate, and use 5x refined butane possible found at cigar or smoke shack. get a grip of cans, you don't want to be 2-3 deep and realize nothing has even come out the other end yet!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah...I saw one on youtube that the dude used 8 cans.......I have plenty of hash.....thats not the problem....the truth is...I love buying glass pieces...and now that I have a sic glass on glass tube I wanna buy all the little accessories to go along with it...you know the ,ashcatchers,worked downstems,dozens of bowls,and the sweet looking concentrate accessories.....It's a little addiction problem I have....I do it with anything new I take interest too(my wife calls it impulse shopping)....the last thing I did this for was bow hunting.....700dollar bow and 1k in shit to go along with it....and all I've done was site it in...that was two years ago...any way.......ahhhhhh...glass!!!!!!!Time for a bong rip!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

8 weeks 12.12 and i got my new digital ballast 

sorry a blatant rip from my thread, more pics over there 






600w Lumatek with super lumens switch, not dimmable.











K-train started the flush about 3 days ago 
















Lemon's (SLH?)


Las


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> 8 weeks 12.12 and i got my new digital ballast
> 
> sorry a blatant rip from my thread, more pics over there
> 
> ...


looking great there!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 13, 2010)

youre gunna love that ballast. its a quality product


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 13, 2010)

my 400w lumatek is 5yrs old and still rocking strong


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 13, 2010)

got a pic with my lights off tonight, looking pretty this one, turning some unexpected colors at week 7
I'm loving my Lumatek dual 600W. I run it on 240v for over a year now and loving it.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

looks lovely bro  really healthy


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 13, 2010)

very very lovely!







may i inquire the strain?


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 13, 2010)

She started as a seed which came from my Sensi Star mother last harvest. I am unsure which plant polinated her. SensiX baby!


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 13, 2010)

Check my Journal LONG LIVE 600w HPS !

Mess with the best die like the rest

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## duchieman (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey 600! It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas here for sure. Happy Hanukkah!

So I stopped by to throw up a couple of pics and invite everyone to my updated grow thread. So far it's made up mostly of stuff that I've already posted here and around RIU but now it's in a nice little package all together. I did end last with some new pics from today, which I'll throw a couple here now. Things are getting pretty damn exciting under the Top now and I have a lot to thank you guys for it. 

Cheers 600
Duchie

View attachment 1323509View attachment 1323505View attachment 1323508View attachment 1323506View attachment 1323503View attachment 1323504

Jackie A (Sannies Jackhammer) at 11 days 12/12. Princess C, my revegged clone also at 11 days, and Jackie B and C 19 days in veg


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice show guys.
I watered the girls tonight and noticed that over the last few days the Afghan plants have leaves dying off all over the place but there's still a ton of white pistils on them. One looks much more finished than the other two but even that one still has a lot of white on it. I'm wondering if it's a deficiency but I don't really want to give them nutes at this point. I was planning to start a week of flush this week but worry that I may hurt the quality of the buds if I don't give them a dose of nutes.
I'll get a pic or two and throw them up, be right back.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that I pulled it out I'm thinking it looks more like burn, I don't know. It's a little disheartening though since I've been so careful with these three the whole time. The pics are all from one plant except the one that was taken under the HPS.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2010)

That's old burn from several weeks ago, imho. Look at your new growth for current conditions...which appear to be healthy.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow Dez, I haven't had anything like that yet. I'm sure it stings a little. I'll be watching to see how this turns out for you dude. Good luck.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL And then you get a guy like cof who's always standing by to ease your mind, like he did for me the other day when I found my girl was a he/she.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2010)

Like they say...it's just a weed


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Like they say...it's just a weed
> 
> 
> cof


For sure. Once you said it looks like old burn I remembered I did burn them a little a few weeks ago but it didn't look nearly as bad as it does now. I'm going to go ahead with the flush then I guess since the new growth all looks good.I may not flush one of them just yet, give one more dose of nutes since it doesn't look as far along as the other two.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 14, 2010)

1 week to go till i cut my bairns down


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 14, 2010)

This is why we need refracotmeters? is that it?
Measure you Brix


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice pics people, good to see some people are going to be pulling in some nice Xmas presents!!!

ZEN, I was going to say, Herijuana sounds like the ticket for you, but a nice kush should also do the job. Have you ever tried smoking late evening, and then actually stopping an hour or so before you go to bed. It may be that some of the sativa side of the weeds you are smoking are actually helping to keep you awake.

Blerry 'ell, it's Xmas in a week and a bit...

Peace and love to all!

DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> can anyone diagnose this? i have never seen it before and im a bit worried. also i have scanned the net and cant find a pic that i can identify it with. any help would be much apprecieted


I am in coco by the way. And these plants are at a mTes gaff. They are always fine when they leave me but then after a week or so at his they go funny. This has only been happening in past 3 weeks tho. I am gonna try something with zinc and See what happens. Do you think it could be something I the water or the way he has been feeding? Maybe it's nite lockout or something idk


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2010)

it's not nute burn, give em more a and b i say, are you using canna?


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Zen
> 
> Herijuana from sannies. Load a bowl, kiss the wife and kids good night cause you and a pillow are fixin' to get real friendly.
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/herijuana.html
> ...


Talking of tincture heres mine only a week to go lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Now that I pulled it out I'm thinking it looks more like burn, I don't know. It's a little disheartening though since I've been so careful with these three the whole time. The pics are all from one plant except the one that was taken under the HPS.


Dez, what kind of nutes are you using? It looks to me like a salt build-up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2010)

that tinc looks means as hell westy


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that tinc looks means as hell westy


If that was last week... imagine it now...


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that tinc looks means as hell westy


i been shaking it and releasing the gas daily and everytime i do it smells in my kitchen like an alcaholic rastafarian has exploded


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

WHAT UP SO-CAL!!!! thanks for the t-shirt bud, you know who you are 


Peace to the 600!!!!

DST


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 14, 2010)

What are you gonna use it for Mr West?


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

alcoholic rastafarian, hahahaha



mr west said:


> i been shaking it and releasing the gas daily and everytime i do it smells in my kitchen like an alcaholic rastafarian has exploded


----------



## Mr. Jixxo (Dec 14, 2010)

Does it matter how many 600's? 

I'm running 3 at the moment with plans on picking up a 4th this week for my last week of veg(5th week), and my flowering cycle.

I have 7 White Widows, 7 Great White Sharks, and 20 White Rhinos. I stuck with white strains this time around just to see how it went. 

So far, so good!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

doesn't matter a jot, Welcome to the 600 Mr Jixxo, thanks for sharing your pics. Keep em coming as your grow porgresses, we like Green porn on this thread.

Peace, DST



Mr. Jixxo said:


> Does it matter how many 600's?
> 
> I'm running 3 at the moment with plans on picking up a 4th this week for my last week of veg(5th week), and my flowering cycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jixxo (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, and I will


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

well dunno really gonna get fucked up on it next week tho lol. I keep rubbing skins round the top and smoking the oil.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

Heres the oil i get..


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> I keep rubbing skins round the top and smoking the oil.


Just blew my load in my pants!...


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

class "A" drung cannabis oil is, very naughty stuff lol.>>>>>>>>>>>smokes lovely


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 14, 2010)

My partner has been growin Blue Dream and just gives me his shake to make my butter... Ill put some pics up next time I do it... It doesnt even resemble butter though... Looks like lumps of hash!

...There goes my load again


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

alcoholic Rastafarian, 

rofling


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 14, 2010)

That be some nice lookin oil Westy!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, what kind of nutes are you using? It looks to me like a salt build-up.


FF line including the solubles. I had something similar looking happen to one other plant is what I realized when I woke up this morning but it didn't set in until I had been flushing for about 4-5days. This showed up after the last watering on 12/9. They all looked lovely except for a few leaves that showed burn from a couple of weeks ago on 12/9 and now they look like that. I checked on them this morning before lights out and no change from what I can tell. Only change I noticed this morning is one of them looks more done now than just last night. I really wish I had vegged these longer since they're soo small. Live and learn, eh? I think the RBC will more than make up for it but who knows when that monster will finish. One of the RBC clones that's sitting on the top shelf is now touching the ceiling and two others are close behind. 

My Autos are looking pretty well done to me, even the Haze which is supposed to about another 13days. The RR is a claimed 70 day strain so it's only 3 days from that. I think I'll top them off one last time with water and sweetener and then pull them within the next few of days. I'll check the trichs today at some point to get a better idea of where they stand but judging by the naked eye they look done.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Zen
> 
> Herijuana from sannies. Load a bowl, kiss the wife and kids good night cause you and a pillow are fixin' to get real friendly.
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/herijuana.html
> ...


 
read it, it sounds great. but do they do business in the states, the south?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> read it, it sounds great. but do they do business in the states, the south?
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


All day long with no problems...good stealth.


cof


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2010)

mlf said:


> 600w LED grow light to replace standard 2600W to 3000W HPS(HID),MH or Fluorescent grow lights
> Saves 90% on electricity
> Wavelength: red light 620-660nm; blue light:450-470nm; other wavelength available
> Light color: red, blue, or combination(ratio could be customized)
> ...


????????????


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

genuity said:


> ????????????


you forgot ....................... ;D

wait nvm, i guess the "?" count too, lmao


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 14, 2010)

they are brawny!



budolskie said:


> 1 week to go till i cut my bairns down


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2010)

mlf said:


> 600w LED grow light to replace standard 2600W to 3000W HPS(HID),MH or Fluorescent grow lights
> Saves 90% on electricity
> Wavelength: red light 620-660nm; blue light:450-470nm; other wavelength available
> Light color: red, blue, or combination(ratio could be customized)
> ...





wally nutter said:


> you forgot ....................... ;D
> 
> wait nvm, i guess the "?" count too, lmao


i always wonder way i use the "?",when i dont get a reply...........lol


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice pics people, good to see some people are going to be pulling in some nice Xmas presents!!!
> 
> ZEN, I was going to say, Herijuana sounds like the ticket for you, but a nice kush should also do the job. Have you ever tried smoking late evening, and then actually stopping an hour or so before you go to bed. It may be that some of the sativa side of the weeds you are smoking are actually helping to keep you awake.
> 
> ...


thanks like i said i have that power kush. i just hope its strong, but it is a mix afghani(indica)xskunk#1(sativa dom.). its suppossed to be more on the indica side as far as body stone is concerned. they really didnt give a description that would indicate it was a social smoke so we'll see. do you know or have you heard anything on the power kush. because breeders descriptions are nice, but word of mouth is king. but thanks bro. hey how does that herijuana yeild any way? low, moderate, heavy??????


PEAE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> herijuana yeild any way? low, moderate, heavy??????
> 
> 
> PEAE!!!
> -ZEN-


Will tell ya in a few "monthseses" (as one of my French employees use to say) lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

DPQ F2 strain and smoke report.......

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5035389


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

MT, I may not be an artist, but I can spot art when I see it. Well done, a beautiful specimen. Budolskie, also very nice, looks to be quite the harvest, enjoy.

A question about the lemon haze. Is it more lemony tasting or more hazy tasting?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen, I didn't grow the power kush but I have smoked it. The first time I smoked it I remember saying, this is a night time smoke, definitely not for the day. Take it with a grain of salt, that's just me and from what I'm reading, I don't smoke a tenth of what you do. If I had to guess, I would say I smoke less than a quarter of an ounce a week. Now all you heavy smokers, don't laugh, you have no idea of how many brain cells I've killed off over the years so with only so many left I maybe don't need as much as some others?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> MT, I may not be an artist, but I can spot art when I see it. Well done, a beautiful specimen. Budolskie, also very nice, looks to be quite the harvest, enjoy.
> 
> A question about the lemon haze. Is it more lemony tasting or more hazy tasting?


Mine was more hazy I'd say.



Heads Up said:


> Zen, I didn't grow the power kush but I have smoked it. The first time I smoked it I remember saying, this is a night time smoke, definitely not for the day. Take it with a grain of salt, that's just me and from what I'm reading, I don't smoke a tenth of what you do. If I had to guess, I would say I smoke less than a quarter of an ounce a week.* Now all you heavy smokers, don't laugh, you have no idea of how many brain cells I've killed off over the years so with only so many left I maybe don't need as much as some others?*


Made me LOL. Thanks for that.
I only actually smoke bud on occasion and run around an eighth to a quarter ounce through the vape a week. Typically only use the MJ at night though or I'd be going through a bit more.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> WHAT UP SO-CAL!!!! thanks for the t-shirt bud, you know who you are
> 
> 
> Peace to the 600!!!!
> ...


 [video=youtube;39YUXIKrOFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA!!!
perfect response Seedless. 

@ DST - I have many shirts that say SoCal on them too but they mean something very different. From the desert racing days and SoCal is the name of one the district 37 clubs that puts on races. 

Here's what I'm wearing today which I got from the night race this club put on last summer.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

dst said:


> will tell ya in a few "monthseses" (as one of my french employees use to say) lol.


 
lol!

Peace!!!
-zen-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Zen, I didn't grow the power kush but I have smoked it. The first time I smoked it I remember saying, this is a night time smoke, definitely not for the day. Take it with a grain of salt, that's just me and from what I'm reading, I don't smoke a tenth of what you do. If I had to guess, I would say I smoke less than a quarter of an ounce a week. Now all you heavy smokers, don't laugh, you have no idea of how many brain cells I've killed off over the years so with only so many left I maybe don't need as much as some others?


 
LOL. Yea i notice as I get a little older, instead of having an all out brain cell Genocide. I just tell the THC DEATH SQUAD to just "thin the herd".


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Scopse (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

Please take a look at my pics of my 10 x White Widows in week 6 of flowering in soil under a 600w HPS.

If you can't tell from the pics, the hairs are all starting to turn amber and I was hoping the buds would fill out a bit more.

Has anyone got tips on how I get the buds bigger? Do I need to be using quite a large amount of nutes now? Or starve them of water? I'm a bit unsure, I realise I should have a couple of weeks left yet.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. +rep


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

Those should still swell more in the last couple of weeks. Mine gave me lots of tight, compact buds instead of big ol fat buds but still swoll up a bit in the last couple of weeks. I chopped mine early by about a week but it was still excellent smoke. Those look really nice, should be a nice harvest there with that many plants too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

lmmfao @ that video..


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> [video=youtube;39YUXIKrOFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk[/video]


 

wow, are you serious? i havent seen that video since it first came out. long time ago. its funny to me what we used to think was hip or in style back then. but the funniest part to me now is when you look at him doing the song in the video, i think...he "ACTUALLY" thinks....he's too sexy. not just for the song, but a deep personal belief. and its funny because in comparison to male models that are in videos now days, he would probably be a little embarrassed to even take his shirt off, let alone walking around with a "mesh" t-shirt on, air grinding his hips to the beat, too funny. thanks man i needed that laugh.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> wow, are you serious? i havent seen that video since it first came out. long time ago. its funny to me what we used to think was hip or in style back then. but the funniest part to me now is when you look at him doing the song in the video, i think...he "ACTUALLY" thinks....he's too sexy. not just for the song, but a deep personal belief. and its funny because in comparison to male models that are in videos now days, he would probably be a little embarrassed to even take his shirt off, let alone walking around with a "mesh" t-shirt on, air grinding his hips to the beat, too funny. thanks man i needed that laugh.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 
I like how in the still image on the vid you can see just how blazed his eyes are.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please take a look at my pics of my 10 x White Widows in week 6 of flowering in soil under a 600w HPS.
> 
> ...


 
get a scope. thats the only sure fire way to tell. until you get to the point that you just know that particular strain, and you dont need to check the trichs. but a scope for sure.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I like how in the still image on the vid you can see just how blazed his eyes are.


ok.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please take a look at my pics of my 10 x White Widows in week 6 of flowering in soil under a 600w HPS.
> 
> ...


More nutes doesn't mean more buds. I made that mistake once before. YOu just get buds that taste like shit. See if you can get the light closer... that's about all I can think to get things more 'pumped'. Otherwise it's down to health, environment, straint, and amount of light used through out the grow.

The plants look beautiful, so I think you are doing everything right.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn D, just been reading the description of the DOG on the 600 Breeding Showcase! I bought a load of Headband from The Grey Area, wish I had found a couple rougue beans in there! I did however find one in A GRAM of GHS Alaskan ice! lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> More nutes doesn't mean more buds. I made that mistake once before. YOu just get buds that taste like shit. See if you can get the light closer... that's about all I can think to get things more 'pumped'. Otherwise it's down to health, environment, straint, and amount of light used through out the grow.
> 
> The plants look beautiful, so I think you are doing everything right.


i was arguing(with myself).. if pumpin em up wit nuties was actually doin anything.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe in Jig's theory after switching to a 600 from a 400. Everything else was the same and I get fatter buds now that seem to be a bit more frosty looking too. Light definitely plays a huge roll in the outcome of your grow.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ok.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


You don't agree that he looks high on something? I wouldn't necesarily say it's from herb since they're wide open but he looks high on something to me in that image. Bloodshot and glassy...


----------



## Scopse (Dec 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> More nutes doesn't mean more buds. I made that mistake once before. YOu just get buds that taste like shit. See if you can get the light closer... that's about all I can think to get things more 'pumped'. Otherwise it's down to health, environment, straint, and amount of light used through out the grow.
> 
> The plants look beautiful, so I think you are doing everything right.


Thanks for your help dude and the kind words, it means alot! I'll go easy on the nutes.

Am I right in thinking in the last few days, if I don't water them, the colas frost up like a motherhubbard?

I mean they're pretty frosty now, but if they were even frostier then I'd probably wet myself in excitement.

Apologies for the noob questions, I realise it must grate after a while.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Thanks for your help dude and the kind words, it means alot! I'll go easy on the nutes.
> 
> Am I right in thinking in the last few days, if I don't water them, the colas frost up like a motherhubbard?
> 
> ...


not watering isnt the best idea. i think she get frostier when she isnt thirsty


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> You don't agree that he looks high on something? I wouldn't necesarily say it's from herb since they're wide open but he looks high on something to me in that image. Bloodshot and glassy...


Definitely something. maybe his own ass!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Too Funny...Right Said Fred, nice one Strictly!!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

Scopes your plants look fine. It's only a matter of time, that's all you need. Something around twenty percent of the weight of a bud is put on in the last couple of weeks.

The lower your light comment. It brings me back to the same question, does the bud grow from the lights or is it the light hitting your leaves making the bud grow?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

That's porn wally, not pron. Try to contain your excitement young one. I give you credit Wally, your plants look beautiful, nice and green and healthy and not a sign of any burn or salt buildup in the pic, congrats.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> That's porn wally, not pron. Try to contain your excitement young one. I give you credit Wally, your plants look beautiful, nice and green and healthy and not a sign of any burn or salt buildup in the pic, congrats.


pron is like an internet meme. kinda like "pwn" pwn was "own" but typoed. pron is porn typoed and usually a zero is in place of the o. yeah kids these days i know..

i have bit of burnage on the VFT. just the tips. they dont seem to like as much nutrient as the Wow does. i think from now on i'd like to only grow one strain at a time.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

I've decided to pull Puff out of the garden before the lights go on and keep her in darkness for a day or two. I'll put her in a nice cool spot which won't be hard to find, it's been freezing in flori-duh. I haven't looked at the trichs at all, I'm just looking at the plant and she is ready, or at least I am. I'll get a couple of pics up of her before the lights come on and she goes into hibernation before the beheading.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Well done Wally, great things so far indeedy!

I've seen a few people right "pron", HeadsUp I think its something neither you or I can understand....


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

I knew there would be a reason for people typing pron all the time, it's just that we all make a lot of typo's so you don't normally question it...


wally nutter said:


> pron is like an internet meme. kinda like "pwn" pwn was "own" but typoed. pron is porn typoed and usually a zero is in place of the o. yeah kids these days i know..
> 
> i have bit of burnage on the VFT. just the tips. they dont seem to like as much nutrient as the Wow does. i think from now on i'd like to only grow one strain at a time.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Well done Wally, great things so far indeedy!


thanks D!



DST said:


> I've seen a few people right "pron", HeadsUp I think its something neither you or I can understand....


ajajajajajajaja


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

I grok, I think? I concede the point and anyway I was only really commenting on Wally's excitement. I can almost remember the feeling of seeing my first buds forming.


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Scopes your plants look fine. It's only a matter of time, that's all you need. Something around twenty percent of the weight of a bud is put on in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> The lower your light comment. It brings me back to the same question, does the bud grow from the lights or is it the light hitting your leaves making the bud grow?


the leaves help catch a lot of light,as do the buds jus not as much.
they help each other out..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

> Pr0n
> Pr0n is slang for pornography.[1] This is a deliberately inaccurate spelling/pronunciation for porn,[15] where a zero is often used to replace the letter O. It is sometimes used in legitimate communications (such as email discussion groups, Usenet, chat rooms, and internet web pages) to circumvent language and content filters, which may reject messages as offensive or spam. The word also helps prevent search engines from associating commercial sites with pornography, which might result in unwelcome traffic. Pr0n is also sometimes spelled backwards (n0rp) to further obscure the meaning to potentially uninformed readers.[17] It can also refer to ASCII art depicting pornographic images, or to photos of the internals of consumer and industrial hardware. Prawn, a spoof of the misspelling, has started to come into use, as well; in Grand Theft Auto: Vice City, a pornographer films his movies on "Prawn Island". Conversely, in the RPG Kingdom of Loathing, prawn, referring to a kind of crustacean, is spelled pr0n, leading to the creation of food items such as "pr0n chow mein".-wiki


0Ld PeOpLe..GeeZ!. haha.. j/k. i never knew that either, but then again i dont have to hide my porn trails.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>


very healthy young lady ya got there..


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> Definitely something. maybe his own ass!!
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Haha, good one! That's very funny Zen, and probably correct.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Wally, your plants look awesome. Props to you my friend.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 0Ld PeOpLe..GeeZ!. haha.. j/k. i never knew that either, but then again i dont have to hide my porn trails.


thanks T, hope all is good with you bru. D


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I've decided to pull Puff out of the garden before the lights go on and keep her in darkness for a day or two. I'll put her in a nice cool spot which won't be hard to find, it's been freezing in flori-duh. I haven't looked at the trichs at all, I'm just looking at the plant and she is ready, or at least I am. I'll get a couple of pics up of her before the lights come on and she goes into hibernation before the beheading.


Hey HU, what's the coldest you'd put them outside in to finish them?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Well done Wally, great things so far indeedy!
> 
> I've seen a few people right "pron", HeadsUp I think its something neither you or I can understand....


Kinda like those people who write right. Right?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

duchieman said:


> Hey HU, what's the coldest you'd put them outside in to finish them?


I have no clue, I don't do outside. I only want to get them into the low sixties or upper fifties overnight. All of my plants are now sitting at 63.5 degrees as they have been all day. It's been very cold here for florida. My room generally doesn't drop below seventy two.



duchieman said:


> Kinda like those people who write right. Right?


Correct, accept I wouldn't go their. Take that!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I finished giving away the brownies I made, ugh, terrible things or maybe it's just I don't care for brownies in the first place. Whoever said sugar cookies, thank you, just finished my first cookie, mmm, mmm, good, except for that funny aftertaste. I'm a meat and potatoes kind of guy, never thought I would be eating sugar cookies for dinner.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 14, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> pron is like an internet meme. kinda like "pwn" pwn was "own" but typoed. pron is porn typoed and usually a zero is in place of the o. yeah kids these days i know..
> 
> i have bit of burnage on the VFT. just the tips. they dont seem to like as much nutrient as the Wow does. i think from now on i'd like to only grow one strain at a time.


I totallyhear you man.i try to tell as many folks as i can safely tell to start with bag seed, then look for what works for you, find out what you like,and stick with it for a while.
for example, im glad i chose to work with my NL and Blue Venom because im at the point now where i feel like ive got it down exactly like its supposed to be. because i can honestly say that its always been good, but if i compared just say my 20th harvest it would have nothing on the harvest i just had a couple of weeks ago, and the next harvest might be better. who knows. but yea bro, pick a strain, learn it to death, and roll with it till you get a tolerance. hopefully you find something with no ceiling.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> I totallyhear you man.i try to tell as many folks as i can safely tell to start with bag seed, then look for what works for you, find out what you like,and stick with it for a while.
> for example, im glad i chose to work with my NL and Blue Venom because im at the point now where i feel like ive got it down exactly like its supposed to be. because i can honestly say that its always been good, but if i compared just say my 20th harvest it would have nothing on the harvest i just had a couple of weeks ago, and the next harvest might be better. who knows. but yea bro, pick a strain, learn it to death, and roll with it till you get a tolerance. hopefully you find something with no ceiling.
> 
> 
> ...


yarrr, i dont know if i can keep myself from trying a new strain yet, but whatever strain i choose, thats all thats gunna be in the closet. so i can feed every plant the same and not have to worry about picky eaters.

sooo, im currently between growing TGA subcool's Third Dimension for the next closet grow, or dutch passion's white widow. the 3d is reg seeds and the WW is one fem so it would be a clone op. im leaning towards the 3d.


----------



## Scopse (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's some pics for you chaps to ponder over....


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

nice one wally, looks good bro


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Here's some pics for you chaps to ponder over....


same 2 u bro


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks fingerzzz

ouuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Kind of (Kinda) like that....touché sir.



duchieman said:


> Kinda like those people who write right. Right?


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Pondering.....

ok, pondered enough, very nice indeed.


Scopse said:


> Here's some pics for you chaps to ponder over....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2010)

Scopse said:


> Am I right in thinking in the last few days, if I don't water them, the colas frost up like a motherhubbard?


You might get a tiny bit of frosting from (again) lowering the light, drying out the room, or putting them in dark for a couple days. Those are the ways I know of. There's also using UV light, but I've never messed with that.



Heads Up said:


> The lower your light comment. It brings me back to the same question, does the bud grow from the lights or is it the light hitting your leaves making the bud grow?


I can't say for sure, but I think it's from the light on the leaves... not the buds them selves. I think light intensity on the buds however may increase the resin production on the buds... as resin is a defence mechanism. If they have shade from the leaves, the leaves may produce more resin, not the buds. Trade offs. But that's just my opinion... not really based on anything. Never done a side by side or anything.



Heads Up said:


> I grok, I think?


I grok you HU. That was probably my favorite book I've read.



duchieman said:


> Hey HU, what's the coldest you'd put them outside in to finish them?


I only grow in my closet, but I had a grow where the night time temps were consistantly 55 f. Sometimes a couple degrees cooler. No ill effects that I could tell... just a lot of coloring.



DST said:


> Kind of (Kinda) like that....touché sir.


kinda sorta bru. I may not be write all the time, but I still right what I think, lol.


----------



## Scopse (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha thanks guys, it means alot!

Anyone fancy pondering how much dry weight I should end up with? It being my first grow I can't handle the suspense of waiting to find out like I know I should. 

I feel like a kid at Xmas haha!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Kind of (Kinda) like that....touché sir.


Too funny DST. Here I was trying to be a smart ass and I didn't even notice my own faux pas. See that, I even had to double check the spelling of faux pas because spell check says I'm spelling it wrong. Grrr! So toochee to you too sir.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2010)

The uberkush finally finished and has had the hanging dry and has been bottled for cure. Sample bowls have revealed a strong high first, with the body close behind...may cause spaciness and a desire to eat the refrigerator for a long period of time...overall a very enjoyable smoke.




notice how she twinkles from the trichs...found another keeper


cof


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 14, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> The uberkush finally finished and has had the hanging dry and has been bottled for cure. Sample bowls have revealed a strong high first, with the body close behind...may cause spaciness and a desire to eat the refrigerator for a long period of time...overall a very enjoyable smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buds bro! You were rushin the trimm job huh? lol good stuff.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

She's not quite done, she's currently sitting in the dark and cool for the next day or so, see what develops. She will be nine weeks saturday if she survives. The casey jones and headband have only been under the hps for three days and I swear they've grown two inches, casey is the one with the fimmed top and funny looking leaves. The couple of other pics are of two plants of the clones that I fimmed, they are going to have a nice top cola group thingee going. I forgot, casey is already showing.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice cola on one of the blue mystics


Some FROSTYY Blueberry Kush


More BBK --- Notice around the leaves its starting to purple... NICE!!!


One for the road--- Blue Mystic


Thanks Guys KEEP IT FROSTYY


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2010)

Frosty it is, very nice GG.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

nice. 300 pages bump lol( if u have maximum posts per page that is


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 14, 2010)

Job done, well at least for now anyway


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

god damn i cant wait to smoke my own grown


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;ohyfNPKW16g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohyfNPKW16g[/video]


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone round here grown any of Cali Connections stuff?... Was it worth the upfront cost?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 14, 2010)

^^^So how do you like the blue venom...thats my next run^^^


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the cali-connection is fairly new....i def wanna get my hands on some of that og!!! so many crosses.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 14, 2010)

BV looks good for a massive tiny SOG.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> The uberkush finally finished and has had the hanging dry and has been bottled for cure. Sample bowls have revealed a strong high first, with the body close behind...may cause spaciness and a desire to eat the refrigerator for a long period of time...overall a very enjoyable smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump fo sho, looks like some killer herb there cof! bet you cant wait to hit the cured article.

@ marlow i was lookin at their stuff a while back it looks real tasty but its pricey... i think unless you have access to the cuts tho its as close as youll get to the chem line. might be easier for you guys over the big pond tho


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 15, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I think the cali-connection is fairly new....i def wanna get my hands on some of that og!!! so many crosses.


...it seems as if individual breeders all with thier own dignified strains kinda came together and made the company?... 

I really would like the original PRE 98 Bubba and the ChemDawg... Id have to breed some seeds for that kinda money though


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been looking at their gear too but i've got enough to be keeping on with @ the mo, so many heads and flavours so little time unfortunately


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 15, 2010)

3eyes said:


> I've been looking at their gear too but i've got enough to be keeping on with @ the mo, so many heads and flavours so little time unfortunately


True... What are ya growing now


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> She's not quite done, she's currently sitting in the dark and cool for the next day or so, see what develops. She will be nine weeks saturday if she survives. The casey jones and headband have only been under the hps for three days and I swear they've grown two inches, casey is the one with the fimmed top and funny looking leaves. The couple of other pics are of two plants of the clones that I fimmed, they are going to have a nice top cola group thingee going. I forgot, casey is already showing.


I bumped one of ur pics and some one gave me rep for it, soz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey 600, man looking like a very merry christmas will be had this year judging by the porn. I have a quick question. I may seem stupid but I am stoned so hey. What is the formula for figuring out gram per watt? I dont know if it is brain fart or just too stoned, maybe a bit of both? I am normally good at math and figuring out things. I have 5 plants that I am in the process of harvesting. I use a 600 watt HPS for flower. I have 4 3/4 onces in the jars curing right now after 4 days dry. I still have the other half of the plants to harvest. I dont expext to get another 4 3/4 out of them as it is the bottom half of the plants. Just trying to get an idea how I am doing. I hope that makes sence? I think i need a nap, pretty bad at 10 am in the morning huh. LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey 600, man looking like a very merry christmas will be had this year judging by the porn. I have a quick question. I may seem stupid but I am stoned so hey. What is the formula for figuring out gram per watt? I dont know if it is brain fart or just too stoned, maybe a bit of both? I am normally good at math and figuring out things. I have 5 plants that I am in the process of harvesting. I use a 600 watt HPS for flower. I have 4 3/4 onces in the jars curing right now after 4 days dry. I still have the other half of the plants to harvest. I dont expext to get another 4 3/4 out of them as it is the bottom half of the plants. Just trying to get an idea how I am doing. I hope that makes sence? I think i need a nap, pretty bad at 10 am in the morning huh. LOL


I'm not an expert by any means at all but the way I understand it is you just add up your total grams from the harvest and that number by 600. If you did get another 4 3/4 oz you'd be around 266 grams which would then be .443 grams per watt.

Anyone feel free to jump in here if I'm wrong.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 15, 2010)

Dr.Bud Dreengenes(of CCmag), the guy who made *cheezial* spelling?

he clams a 2g per watt


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;YDcUJ1h6c5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDcUJ1h6c5U[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 15, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> True... What are ya growing now


I've just chopped 3 Sogouda (blue cheese x G13 haze, G13 pheno) grown in NFT and I've got another 2 sogoudas, 1 cheesus, 5 Durban poison and 1 mystery sativa in coco left to chop then the sogouda will be going back in with some headband/sour kush and maybe some snow white, i've got a few other seeds stashed cali hash plant, sweet deep grapefruit, Afghani #1, chronic i'm also looking at sour diesel, OG x skunk and OG kush decisions decisions lol oh nearly forgot some diesel would be nice to.


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Dezracer, so the amount of plants is irrelevent, it is just total grams divided by the watts? So what is an average number grams per watt? I dont think i will pull another 4 oz off the rest of the plants. I would be happy with addtional 2 ozs. Dont get me wrong i want more, just being realistic is all. 





Dezracer said:


> I'm not an expert by any means at all but the way I understand it is you just add up your total grams from the harvest and that number by 600. If you did get another 4 3/4 oz you'd be around 266 grams which would then be .443 grams per watt.
> 
> Anyone feel free to jump in here if I'm wrong.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2010)

Higher math always make me a little sweaty, but I think you've got that right Dez, except you left out the word divided lol.





Dezracer said:


> I'm not an expert by any means at all but the way I understand it is you just add up your total grams from the harvest and that number by 600. If you did get another 4 3/4 oz you'd be around 266 grams which would then be .443 grams per watt.
> 
> Anyone feel free to jump in here if I'm wrong.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 15, 2010)

will cutting down 4 days early matter as i have my tag coming off next wednesday and my bairns ment to come down on tuesday any idea will hoy a few pics on tomorow


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 15, 2010)

3eyes said:


> I've just chopped 3 Sogouda (blue cheese x G13 haze, G13 pheno) grown in NFT and I've got another 2 sogoudas, 1 cheesus, 5 Durban poison and 1 mystery sativa in coco left to chop then the sogouda will be going back in with some headband/sour kush and maybe some snow white, i've got a few other seeds stashed cali hash plant, sweet deep grapefruit, Afghani #1, chronic i'm also looking at sour diesel, OG x skunk and OG kush decisions decisions lol oh nearly forgot some diesel would be nice to.


Im growing some Raw diesel right now and its super strong smelling but the bud size leaves a little to be desired... I dont know for sure caus I still got a couple weeks before harvest, its just looking that way...

After this grow I do think Im gonna grab a few different strains of that Cali Connection... They look too good


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Higher math always make me a little sweaty, but I think you've got that right Dez, except you left out the word divided lol.


Haha, so I did. One of those moments, you know?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 15, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^So how do you like the blue venom...thats my next run^^^


dude let me tell you, you will love the Blue Venom.
great taste, great aroma, great smoke, easy to grow, very, very forgiving, low odor, fast finisher, very good resin production, medium to good yeild of nice sized "HARD" nuggets, and if it interest you it has excellent bag appeal. thats just off the top of my head. 
definitely top it, you will waste its potential if you dont. in veg it stretches a little. in flower it stretches like a mother! ive noticed if you control the heiht in veg it's much easier to control it in flower. so just try to keep your light close as you can from the beginning till about 2 1/2 weeks to 3 weeks of flower. thats about when they stop stretching. they love the nutes in flower, just gradually increase it over time, but not too agressive. its one of those strains that seem to grow slow for two or three days, then one day the lights come on and your like "dam". like it has growth spurts. starts putting on resin about week 4 and does not stop till you cut it. like i said before its not a fast or a slow grower, but it is consistent. but at about the beginning of week 7 is when it starts to get interesting. in the last two weeks the calyxes swell up to double, to almost triple in size. smells like "BooBerry" cereal. i really think you will like it. i'll put it like this right now im running my Northern Lights because of the weight. but i always keep one Blue Venom in every run, so if i want to start a mother i can at any time. these are just a couple of photos. i think ive got some more. im not sure. but holler at me if you would like some more. btw, in the second pic, the width of my hand is right in between 4 and 4 1/2 inches. so thats just about how thick that bud is, maybe 2 1/2 to 3 inches wide.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Thanks Dezracer, so the amount of plants is irrelevent, it is just total grams divided by the watts? So what is an average number grams per watt? I dont think i will pull another 4 oz off the rest of the plants. I would be happy with addtional 2 ozs. Dont get me wrong i want more, just being realistic is all.


You know, I don't really know what average number. Not everybody fills their room and will only grow a couple of plants at a time so that would drop the average quite a bit. It seems like most people average in the 2-3 oz per plant range that are really trying to go for a high yield. Some people focus more on the quality of the finished product though and don't pay much attention to yield and will typically get less but better. I was averaging 2oz per plant up til trying the vertical grow. I don't think I'll be hitting that mark with the vertical anytime soon but I can grow a lot more plants with smaller yields per plant and still have plenty of smoke for me and my friends which is the whole reason I started growing.

The grow that'll be under the light rail at the new place will be a different story since it will be helping to supplement my income for a bit with my career change. I don't see making the kind of money I'm used to making anytime soon so I'll be taking it to a buddy's dispensary at which time he'll be making a donation to the cause. 
I'm hoping to get back to that 2oz per plant average with that grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> it is just total grams divided by the watts? So what is an average number grams per watt?


yes, just total grams / total watts. I myself have never gotten over 0.6 grams per watt. But I think I harvest a lot (never less than 10 oz). I would be very satisfied with anything around 0.5. Really dialed in setups get around 1 g/w with good yeilding strains. And yeah, there are some people getting 2+ g/w. Those guys kick ass. Usually bare bulb vert grows that get that, with lots of fast moving water and good strains.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn Zen, those buds look amazing!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> yes, just total grams / total watts. I myself have never gotten over 0.6 grams per watt. But I think I harvest a lot (never less than 10 oz). I would be very satisfied with anything around 0.5. Really dialed in setups get around 1 g/w with good yeilding strains. And yeah, there are some people getting 2+ g/w. Those guys kick ass. Usually bare bulb vert grows that get that, with lots of fast moving water and good strains.


You get 10oz or so with fewer plants then most people that achieve those harvests though. Imagine if you were growing the same number of plants that they do...
Your grows are killer, you have mad skills.

I personally have not yet had a full room to harvest all at once so really have no idea how I do, lol. Soon enough though, just need these clones to start rooting so I can get them vegging.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2010)

4 weeks today
(*og x sour diesel*) x (*chemdawg 91 x mass super skunk/nl*)


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2010)

early frost! Very nice, Genuity.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2010)

few radom of the garden

sd pheno i think

sexy gal here

this gal is really puttin out some smell

rock lock starting to bud

showing her back side........lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

damn gen, she's puttin on for ya'. i hope my crosses come out as nice.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 15, 2010)

im proud to say that i will soon be an official member of the 600 clan lol

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270678284694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2010)

Zen, that is some serious looking bud. I like to hit two ounces or so per plant when I use three gallon containers. When I grew sativas, I hit three ounces with two plants and four ounces with two others. My next grow will be another sativa but this time I'm going to try a scrog and I hope to hit a pound from four or five plants.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> im proud to say that i will soon be an official member of the 600 clan lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270678284694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


welcome aboard! we should be plugged n goin around the same time.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2010)

Genuity.........dude, did you make some kind of deal with the devil? Your grows are amazing. Your plants always look so healthy and it shows in the flowers.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard GT, hope you have a camera to show your stuff.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn gen, she's puttin on for ya'. i hope my crosses come out as nice.


thanks,i sure they will turn out good for ya..
i hope these will come out like im hopeing,some real strong smoke,for the face.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity.........dude, did you make some kind of deal with the devil? Your grows are amazing. Your plants always look so healthy and it shows in the flowers.


its jus the genetics......with a lil bit of love,that i supply every day.
thanks for the kind words Heads Up.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 15, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Welcome aboard GT, hope you have a camera to show your stuff.


only my iphone but its good enough, check out my girls in veg under equipment lent to me by Westy & LGP

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/386457-second-round-all-nothing.html


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you guys heard about Xtreme Gardening? They are giving out free sample boxes of nutrients I just got mine today


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2010)

I have not, care to fill us in on some details, whatever it is, it looks interesting.


----------



## ptone (Dec 15, 2010)

I just started using the Mykos Fresh Alive. To early to tell if its working, I'll have to wait till i finish the grow and pull out the rootball.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 15, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Damn Zen, those buds look amazing!





Heads Up said:


> Zen, that is some serious looking bud. I like to hit two ounces or so per plant when I use three gallon containers. When I grew sativas, I hit three ounces with two plants and four ounces with two others. My next grow will be another sativa but this time I'm going to try a scrog and I hope to hit a pound from four or five plants.


 
hey thanks Dez, and thank you too HeadsUp. actually that was an exceptional dried piece off of an exceptional plant. if you look on the floor by the table you'll see that i was cutting off buds, and jarring 'em up. that was from one plant, but i havent been able to replicate that to this point, so sad. it is some nice dope though. the trip is when i got it it was a freebie from G13 labs, who at that time was getting shitty reviews. i'm glad that i dont listen to too many grower complaints about breeders. but yea thanks man. as for the 2 oz's per plant im going to have to try an figure out how to do that in these 3/4 gallon pots. most ive gotten was 33-36 grams in these. so we gonna see if i cant get back to that point to. with the setup i have if i could get .50-.75gram per watt i would be extremely happy.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-
View attachment 1327216


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2010)

nice plant scopse

looking and sounding good COF..

looking strong headsup,coated with trics

i jus like them cluster shots,good job GG

nice pull 3eyes,looking real nice.

gotta bumb this pic,good grow shnkrmn..





slip'd by me.......lookin good

id love to look at that all day long DST.soon to be another great grow.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2010)

It's far too late for me to say anything intelligent, but I will say that those are some dam fine pics people, and Gen, you fukking rock brother!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 15, 2010)

Just did the math.....got .63 gramperwatt on the last grow......4 plants......awesome......and Zen...thanks for the reply...I have a 5pac infront of me know just pondering the idea of soaking!!!!!Looking good everyone...wish I had bud pics to share  ........guess that's what you get when you neglect the veg room for 5 days.....still kicking myself in the ass for killing 12 clones of some bomb ass shit....and the superintendent at the job I'm on gave me 5 4' fourtube highbays...fuck yes....I'm gonna ditch the T8 ballast and swap em out for T5....gonna have a real veg room!!!!Watch out world....here I come....and I'm bringin a grip of nuggets!!!!


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 15, 2010)

About 7-10 days left on these ladies...


----------



## webb107 (Dec 15, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> About 7-10 days left on these ladies...
> 
> View attachment 1327317
> 
> ...


Wow looking very nice man, what strain?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice and tidey D. Looking good bru. ? did your previous ruck fan burn up of you just upgraded?. Had a fan burn up on me today kinda scary. Glad i caught it before it started the meltdown. 

BUMP to the mother thread!!!!  1BMM


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2010)

last update for the nite
clone of the (og x sour diesel) x (chem 91 x mass super skunk/nl) in dwc

i was usein jacks,but she started to get that chem burn on the edges,so i went back to ff.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> last update for the nite
> clone of the (og x sour diesel) x (chem 91 x mass super skunk/nl) in dwc
> 
> i was usein jacks,but she started to get that chem burn on the edges,so i went back to ff.


Were you using cal/mag with the jacks?


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 15, 2010)

everyhtings just wonderful in here. like always!

if you got some time, help bring some nourishment into someones life please!
http://www.freerice.com/


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> last update for the nite
> clone of the (og x sour diesel) x (chem 91 x mass super skunk/nl) in dwc
> 
> i was usein jacks,but she started to get that chem burn on the edges,so i went back to ff.





curious old fart said:


> Were you using cal/mag with the jacks?
> 
> 
> cof


Thats exactly what im doing G. A dwc with jacks and calmag only your roots are macking compared to mine right now. Battling root rot once again. Come by and check out my thread sometime G. I could use some help. Ill be on my way to read up on yours like right fkn now hehe. 





wally nutter said:


> everyhtings just wonderful in here. like always!
> 
> if you got some time, help bring some nourishment into someones life please!
> http://www.freerice.com/


Always all good in the 6


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 15, 2010)

Merry X-Mas to Me....... Pulled the Blackberry last night, waiting till Sat on the rest.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I was just going to post something but Sons of Anarchy just came on and well, all things stop when Samcro's in the room.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> About 7-10 days left on these ladies...
> 
> View attachment 1327317
> 
> ...


Nice! 



wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1327452View attachment 1327454View attachment 1327455
> 
> Merry X-Mas to Me....... Pulled the Blackberry last night, waiting till Sat on the rest.


Sweet looking buds bro, I feel maself turning a little green right now.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2010)

I pulled the Autos and one Afghan tonight and just gave them a quickie trim so I could hang them up. I won't be able to trim them any better until tomorrow since the wifey went to dinner with some coworkers and their former boss as a goodbye.

Anyway here's some pics I took tonight of them. Nothing special other than the quantity I'll get from the autos, especially the Haze:

This is the Haze with the main cola on the left, middle in the center and the bottom portion on the right. Snipped that bud off by accident so I hung it up, lol.

A close shot of the Afghan Kush.

Below is the Roadrunner.

Below is all three plants. Dead center is the little Afghan Kush, left of it is the RR and the Haze is on the right.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

lol how could there be almost 1,500 post since the last time I posted! 

Everything on the 600 is looking great as usual 
I got some more space but filled it with 2-1,000 watters, sorry lol. Don't worry I still got my 6-hundos rockin 













LINK TO JOURNAL https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2.html
View attachment 1328049 View attachment 1328053


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2010)

Where'd you find that cute little Brute trash can, hehe.

Cool looking rooms.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Where'd you find that cute little Brute trash can, hehe.
> 
> Cool looking rooms.


Thanks dez. 
Its a 20 gal can from homedepot and the lid works perfectly as a saucer... should be enough soil lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome back WHodat, don't worry, we won't say anything about the 1ks!!! lol. Looking good there though. Nice Haul Wormdrive and Dez, and MArlowe's gonna be a busy chap in a wee bit.


1badmasonman said:


> Nice and tidey D. Looking good bru. ? did your previous ruck fan burn up of you just upgraded?. Had a fan burn up on me today kinda scary. Glad i caught it before it started the meltdown.
> 
> BUMP to the mother thread!!!!  1BMM


Nah, I just upgraded, I went from a 125 - to a 200, the thing is sucking the velcro off my doors!!!!! Will need to get some glue or buy some more velcro, lol. I wasn't happy with the temps and the RH last time. At the mo everything is at 50RH and the temp feels quite low (no thermo so not 100%) Noise has increased somewhat but I plan on doing something about that when I can be biscuit ersed. Got a good deal at my local with all the bits and pieces for 140 euro.

Miserable here today, due to drop to minus 16 again...

Peace to all,


DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

crackin cab whodat!!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2010)

loving the bud porn everyone, heres my ladies on day 46.

whodat, in the 600 you snooze you lose, i sometimes go a day without logging on and it takes nearly an hour to catch up. i can tell you've been a busy boy though, that cab looks perfect +rep.

SLH and blue cheese







cheese and lemon skunk


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

Rep for that cab!... I like em clean


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

webb107 said:


> Wow looking very nice man, what strain?


Pineapple Express mostly, a few Raw Diesel, and one Heavy Duty Fruitty


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1327452View attachment 1327454View attachment 1327455
> 
> Merry X-Mas to Me....... Pulled the Blackberry last night, waiting till Sat on the rest.


Needs bumping....


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

so does this....


Marlowe said:


> About 7-10 days left on these ladies...
> 
> View attachment 1327317
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

yola Marlowe, looks like they may need a bit more than a week n sum change.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah... you might be right... on day 47 flower today, and just starting to see first few orange pistolas yesterday... It may take a lil longer but I think this Aeroflo2 may surprise us


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

always goood up in here mates.

this is off topic, but anyone in here fast before. im currently doing a fast. its my third. i fasted twice last year. my record is 72 hours without solid food. just water and decaf chai tea.

my last meal was sauteed zuchinni, tomatos and pasta. that was around 7 on tuesday. my goal is to break fast monday morning


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2010)

any particular reason why you fast wally?. i think the longest i have went without food was 30 hours, i was real sick and i will never go that long without food again ,by choice that is. i take it you are a vegan too?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2010)

I fasted for 24 hours once. Was kinda trippy. I wasn't really hungry, just kinda weak in a strange way. I felt spiritual if that makes any sense.

Props to all the buds shots from you guys... really amazing.

And whodat. I was just thinking about you last night. Wondered if you made it back from the island. Good to see all is well. Welcome back my friend.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> always goood up in here mates.
> 
> this is off topic, but anyone in here fast before. im currently doing a fast. its my third. i fasted twice last year. my record is 72 hours without solid food. just water and decaf chai tea.
> 
> my last meal was sauteed zuchinni, tomatos and pasta. that was around 7 on tuesday. my goal is to break fast monday morning


Im not muslim but I fast during ramadan and occasionally once or twice a year for extended periods of time... A true fast doesnt include liquids in it... On my extended fast i do include tea and water... I dont know who they are but they say to always break your fast first with dates or water caus its pure


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

im fasting for my own spiritual reasons. fasting is great for the body. it rids it of toxins and clears the mind. its also an great test of will power. the physical body will be very weak but the mind and soul gain new power like youve never known.

the first time i fasted i had typical diet. coming off the fast though i had lost my sweet tooth and i stopped eating a ton of junk. it was during my first fast too that i first talked to my now girlfriend, and dont tell her, my future wifey. we ended up going vegetarian together right before thanksgiving 09.



ghb said:


> any particular reason why you fast wally?. i think the longest i have went without food was 30 hours, i was real sick and i will never go that long without food again ,by choice that is. i take it you are a vegan too?





jigfresh said:


> I fasted for 24 hours once. Was kinda trippy. I wasn't really hungry, just kinda weak in a strange way. I felt spiritual if that makes any sense.
> 
> Props to all the buds shots from you guys... really amazing.
> 
> And whodat. I was just thinking about you last night. Wondered if you made it back from the island. Good to see all is well. Welcome back my friend.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Im not muslim but I fast during ramadan and occasionally once or twice a year for extended periods of time... A true fast doesnt include liquids in it... On my extended fast i do include tea and water... I dont know who they are but they say to always break your fast first with dates or water caus its pure


this is true but an extended fast without water is asking for trouble.

gotta question for you, ramadan, is that where you abstain from food water and sex from sunrise to sun down? if so, do you stuff yourself when you can? i read that during ramadan, food consumed by muslims actually goes up 20% because of gorging in the am and late pm.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> this is true but an extended fast without water is asking for trouble.
> 
> gotta question for you, ramadan, is that where you abstain from food water and sex from sunrise to sun down? if so, do you stuff yourself when you can? i read that during ramadan, food consumed by muslims actually goes up 20% because of gorging in the am and late pm.


Yep thats ramadan... And yeah I prolly eat too much when I can... but I fast for detoxing so when I do eat its always healthy..


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Yep thats ramadan... And yeah I prolly eat too much when I can... but I fast for detoxing so when I do eat its always healthy..


i here that!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

emancipate yourself form mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our minds

[video=youtube;iuLcTPvuH1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLcTPvuH1E[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 16, 2010)

I used to fast every weekend from Friday to Monday mainly because i was in a shape, and that could be quite spiritual when i got it rite lol


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;OMko5LelBdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMko5LelBdA[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

The only thing I fast from is beer......and that's only cause I can't stomach it with a heavy hangover, lol....

You guys are all too pure for me....Rabbie probably would eh said: If wance thon beasty had a breath, A firey dagger will open thon chest....i.e if it breathes, eat it!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

DST said:


> The only thing I fast from is beer......and that's only cause I can't stomach it with a heavy hangover, lol....
> 
> You guys are all too pure for me....Rabbie probably would eh said: If wance thon beasty had a breath, A firey dagger will open thon chest....i.e if it breathes, eat it!


i dare you to fast for 24 hours and tell me how you feel!


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

i can tell you now....HUNGRY!!!! lol


wally nutter said:


> i dare you to fast for 24 hours and tell me how you feel!


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 16, 2010)

Probably very hungry lol


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

yes thats a physical thing, tell me how your mind and soul feel.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

tis a nice song marlowe


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

my souls nerve endings are so battered and bruised that they are dull to all such stimulation. they do enjoy the odd meaty burger though!!!!



wally nutter said:


> yes thats a physical thing, tell me how your mind and soul feel.


Seriously I have never considered doing it but if I ever decide to I will be sure to let you know how I felt....A Fast Report


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

DST said:


> my souls nerve endings are so battered and bruised that they are dull to all such stimulation. they do enjoy the odd meaty burger though!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I have never considered doing it but if I ever decide to I will be sure to let you know how I felt....A Fast Report


you know of erowid.com they have some stuff on fasting thats cool, heresa link http://www.erowid.org/spirit/fasting/fasting.shtml


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2010)

fastin sounds like the "hole" prison.........lol
long live my grill&red meat.....


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

genuity said:


> fastin sounds like the "hole" prison.........lol
> long live my grill&red meat.....


quite the opposite my friend, tis that meat thats got you trapped


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

Good vibes gents, I am off to make my dinner though, it's after 18:00, so catch you all ron. DST


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2010)

You guys are too funny! I'm not a spiritual person myself and I like my meat. I have noticed as I get older I'm getting tired of meat, particularly beef. 
I do want to share something that happened this morning, and you can probably put a spiritual twist on it. I woke up intending on ordering some Extrema from Sannies only to find out they don't accept paypal anymore, nor credit card. Now I saw cofs post that he will be accepting CC starting in a couple of weeks but I really want to get some Indicas going. I decided what the hell, Ill order some nice Canadian talent to go under the Little Big Top, so I ordered The Purp from Vancouver Seed Bank. Next I go to my email to check confirmation and theres one in my box from 10 mins earlier from marijuana-seeds.nl telling me I won 1st prize in there November photo contest and where to send my prize. When it rains it pours. £100 worth of seeds. Cant remember what Novembers prize was but this month its 10 White Widow Max femmed and the five free pure Afghan, and I'm entered in the grand prize for £450 of premium femmed seed. Thank somebody Id say!
O


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

genuity said:


> fastin sounds like the "hole" prison.........lol
> long live my grill&red meat.....


Oh yeah! a Weber and a KC strip I hope... the fasting I do is to make up for all the Guiness and Jameson nights I have


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

Nce duchieman, congrats!!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

duchieman said:


> You guys are too funny! I'm not a spiritual person myself and I like my meat. I have noticed as I get older I'm getting tired of meat, particularly beef.
> I do want to share something that happened this morning, and you can probably put a spiritual twist on it. I woke up intending on ordering some Extrema from Sannies only to find out they don't accept paypal anymore, nor credit card. Now I saw cofs post that he will be accepting CC starting in a couple of weeks but I really want to get some Indicas going. I decided what the hell, Ill order some nice Canadian talent to go under the Little Big Top, so I ordered The Purp from Vancouver Seed Bank. Next I go to my email to check confirmation and theres one in my box from 10 mins earlier from marijuana-seeds.nl telling me I won 1st prize in there November photo contest and where to send my prize. When it rains it pours. £100 worth of seeds. Cant remember what Novembers prize was but this month its 10 White Widow Max femmed and the five free pure Afghan, and I'm entered in the grand prize for £450 of premium femmed seed. Thank somebody Id say!
> O


while they are delicious, meat really does not provide any real nourishment. sure they have calories and protein, but so do plants. if youre going to eat meat, i'd advise cutting beef and pork out. chickens are fine, but they are treated so cruely.

thats jus awesome, god works in mysterious ways.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Nce duchieman, congrats!!


Thanks D, Im really stoked. The photo I used is the one I use for my avatar and you can see a bigger copy pf it on my thread. If anyone is interested I have the full size copy Ill be happy to share. Gotta get my art out there.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 16, 2010)

Very beautiful stuff


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 16, 2010)

cut down my plants on tuesday!  heres some pics!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

drop a pic for the 600 duchieman thast kool as hell man!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Very beautiful stuff


 Thanks marlowe, appreciate that


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> cut down my plants on tuesday!  heres some pics!


incredible shots1!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks bro! i was gunna resize and edit them but im lazy  i cant wait to be smoking some bubba!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks bro! i was gunna resize and edit them but im lazy  i cant wait to be smoking some bubba!


eff resizing!!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.vancouversun.com/travel/Dutch+cannabis+foreigners+says+court/3987391/story.html

Would anyone like to chime in? I think some people are confusing the word tourism with terrorism.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

yanno, i dont see anything thats wrong with them banning foreigners. maybe itll help push people to fight for legalization for their own homelands. 

economically, this is a bit tarded


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

damn that looks good gnomenomnomnomnom do i spy some seeds in there or just looks like it!? either way effin great pics


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 16, 2010)

duchieman said:


> http://www.vancouversun.com/travel/Dutch+cannabis+foreigners+says+court/3987391/story.html
> 
> Would anyone like to chime in? I think some people are confusing the word tourism with terrorism.


It's been something they've been on about for a while, looks like they've got the green light now


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 16, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> yanno, i dont see anything thats wrong with them banning foreigners. maybe itll help push people to fight for legalization for their own homelands.
> 
> economically, this is a bit tarded


Your still missing the point weed is illegal in every country in the world bar none, just in the Netherlands it's tolerated we all still need to fight for legalization or decriminalisation


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2010)

3eyes said:


> Your still missing the point weed is illegal in every country in the world bar none, just in the Netherlands it's tolerated we all still need to fight for legalization or decriminalisation


i didnt miss any point


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> yanno, i dont see anything thats wrong with them banning foreigners. maybe itll help push people to fight for legalization for their own homelands.
> 
> economically, this is a bit tarded


I agree with all you are saying. And being a californian I apoligize on behalf of my state-mates for not legalizing weed this past fall. Real shame.

And DAMN gnomegrown... those buds are so sweet looking. I want some!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2010)

here yous go the last few pics off mine b4 i chop them tomorow please tell me whats yous think my first grow under a 600 hps


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

done to perfection. beautiful.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> done to perfection. beautiful.


Hmmm, how about I be the judge of that?




Beautiful weed indeed, man. When will you be cutting that?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 16, 2010)

budolskie said:


> here yous go the last few pics off mine b4 i chop them tomorow please tell me whats yous think my first grow under a 600 hps


Sweet buds man, Great job.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Hmmm, how about I be the judge of that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tomorow im going to


----------



## webb107 (Dec 16, 2010)

budolskie said:


> here yous go the last few pics off mine b4 i chop them tomorow please tell me whats yous think my first grow under a 600 hps


what strain is this?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2010)

supposed to be auto blueberry but after 6 weeks on 18/6 i just had 9 big healthy females out of 10 seeds so i switched to 12/12 then they shot off which i now know they wernt auto so to be honest im not sure of strain just know its got the house stinking


----------



## webb107 (Dec 16, 2010)

oh, well it still looks nice


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 16, 2010)

Just leaving lots of juicy pics here for the 600. How about bumping my thread now and then?kiss-ass Pretty please? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op.html


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> drop a pic for the 600 duchieman thast kool as hell man!


Thanks Don! I think I might have to give some thought into that and see what I can come up with. Juices are just flowing everywhere.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 16, 2010)

Steak tacos tonight!!!!!!MMMMMMMM......sorry....I had to!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 16, 2010)

duchieman said:


> You guys are too funny! I'm not a spiritual person myself and I like my meat. I have noticed as I get older I'm getting tired of meat, particularly beef.
> I do want to share something that happened this morning, and you can probably put a spiritual twist on it. I woke up intending on ordering some Extrema from Sannies only to find out they don't accept paypal anymore, nor credit card. Now I saw cofs post that he will be accepting CC starting in a couple of weeks but I really want to get some Indicas going. I decided what the hell, Ill order some nice Canadian talent to go under the Little Big Top, so I ordered The Purp from Vancouver Seed Bank. Next I go to my email to check confirmation and theres one in my box from 10 mins earlier from marijuana-seeds.nl telling me I won 1st prize in there November photo contest and where to send my prize. When it rains it pours. £100 worth of seeds. Cant remember what Novembers prize was but this month its 10 White Widow Max femmed and the five free pure Afghan, and I'm entered in the grand prize for £450 of premium femmed seed. Thank somebody Id say!
> O


I notice as I get older, about once a month I start craving a good rib eye. I do believe I have mentioned I'm a meat and potatoes kind of person. Hitler was a vegetarian and when humans were hunters/gatherers, we weren't hunting coconuts. As for fasting, to each their own, it's why they make chocolate and vanilla. I am curious Wally as to why you think fasting promotes a more spiritual frame of mind? I was raised as a catholic, went to catholic school for nine years, don't believe a thing about the religion or their God, yet I consider myself an extremely spiritual person and it has not a thing to do with religion or god, any god. It has more to do with how I think humans should treat one another. We are all going to die, why not be kind to one another while here? I get my spirituality from being kind, it doesn't matter if the people around me are not kind, like my boss, what matters is that I don't sink to their kind of behavior towards their fellow man.

It's funny how this thread and the people here have kind of taken on a life of their own. We all sit behind these screens typing what little of our brains are left, away, sharing our experiences of growing and talking about everything under the sun in the process. I think, I feel, this thread is the closest thing to people being honest with one another that can be possible in cyberspace. It really has become one big family and I apologize to all of those I gave a hard time to when they first started here but now that you have been here for a bit, you see why, I don't want this thread to become like so many others on RIU.

Have I mentioned the samples from the new harvest aren't bad?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 16, 2010)

Gnome, I don't know what to say, gorgeous doesn't do justice to the pics. Bravo.

Budski, excellent job for your first under a six hundred, take a bow.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Just leaving lots of juicy pics here for the 600. How about bumping my thread now and then?kiss-ass Pretty please? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op.html


beautiful lady...looks tasty


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> while they are delicious, meat really does not provide any real nourishment. sure they have calories and protein, but so do plants. if youre going to eat meat, i'd advise cutting beef and pork out. chickens are fine, but they are treated so cruely.
> 
> thats jus awesome, god works in mysterious ways.


Yes, even the pork I'm getting tired of but I don't think I'd ever cut those completely out. I'm Eastern European decent and we make some pretty mean stews and such. Right now though I'm going through a chemical therapy treatment and my appetite has completely changed and I crave fruit and vegetables, and I've never drank so much water before. The worst is that I can't drink anything alcoholic, not that I'm a heavy drinker or anything, but I like my wine and I loooooooooove my Guinness! So anyway Wally, I have to ask, do you still smoke herb when you fast, cause if not I bet you'd get some high when you finally did.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

Love the pics Gnome Grown!!!! Very nicely taken...oh and the plant has been loved as well, lol.



duchieman said:


> http://www.vancouversun.com/travel/Dutch+cannabis+foreigners+says+court/3987391/story.html
> 
> Would anyone like to chime in? I think some people are confusing the word tourism with terrorism.





wally nutter said:


> yanno, i dont see anything thats wrong with them banning foreigners. maybe itll help push people to fight for legalization for their own homelands.
> 
> economically, this is a bit tarded





3eyes said:


> It's been something they've been on about for a while, looks like they've got the green light now





3eyes said:


> Your still missing the point weed is illegal in every country in the world bar none, just in the Netherlands it's tolerated we all still need to fight for legalization or decriminalisation





wally nutter said:


> i didnt miss any point





jigfresh said:


> I agree with all you are saying. And being a californian I apoligize on behalf of my state-mates for not legalizing weed this past fall. Real shame.
> 
> And DAMN gnomegrown... those buds are so sweet looking. I want some!


I of course have something to say on this. This relates to a long running dispute with a coffeeshop in Maastricht, but due to the case it has led to the EU saying that the coffeeshops CAN ban tourists as a result of this. Maastricht being a border town surrounded by Belgium and France they get a lot of people just driving in, buying weed and driving back out, which is where all the complaints started.

Speaking to my friend who owns a coffeeshop, he said they are dangling this over their heads, but at this moment it is not going to change. This I imagine will be something that individual Gemeente's (districts) will probably decide to implement. And really in most districts apart from the border towns, there really is not a big problem.




budolskie said:


> here yous go the last few pics off mine b4 i chop them tomorow please tell me whats yous think my first grow under a 600 hps


Aweseom stuff Budolski!!!


shnkrmn said:


> Just leaving lots of juicy pics here for the 600. How about bumping my thread now and then?kiss-ass Pretty please? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op.html





Heads Up said:


> I notice as I get older, about once a month I start craving a good rib eye. I do believe I have mentioned I'm a meat and potatoes kind of person. Hitler was a vegetarian and when humans were hunters/gatherers, we weren't hunting coconuts. As for fasting, to each their own, it's why they make chocolate and vanilla. I am curious Wally as to why you think fasting promotes a more spiritual frame of mind? I was raised as a catholic, went to catholic school for nine years, don't believe a thing about the religion or their God, yet I consider myself an extremely spiritual person and it has not a thing to do with religion or god, any god. It has more to do with how I think humans should treat one another. We are all going to die, why not be kind to one another while here? I get my spirituality from being kind, it doesn't matter if the people around me are not kind, like my boss, what matters is that I don't sink to their kind of behavior towards their fellow man.
> 
> It's funny how this thread and the people here have kind of taken on a life of their own. We all sit behind these screens typing what little of our brains are left, away, sharing our experiences of growing and talking about everything under the sun in the process. I think, I feel, this thread is the closest thing to people being honest with one another that can be possible in cyberspace. It really has become one big family and I apologize to all of those I gave a hard time to when they first started here but now that you have been here for a bit, you see why, I don't want this thread to become like so many others on RIU.
> 
> Have I mentioned the samples from the new harvest aren't bad?


Glad to hear the samples are to your liking mr Heads Up.



duchieman said:


> Yes, even the pork I'm getting tired of but I don't think I'd ever cut those completely out. I'm Eastern European decent and we make some pretty mean stews and such. Right now though I'm going through a chemical therapy treatment and my appetite has completely changed and I crave fruit and vegetables, and I've never drank so much water before. The worst is that I can't drink anything alcoholic, not that I'm a heavy drinker or anything, but I like my wine and I loooooooooove my Guinness! So anyway Wally, I have to ask, do you still smoke herb when you fast, cause if not I bet you'd get some high when you finally did.


I was also going to ask that...if that is the case, Fasting sux big time. I would def need to smoke if I wasn't eating.

Snow is back,

Peace, DST


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 17, 2010)

Cheers D you've eased my worry of next years trip lol, as for the snow 8" this morning with more forecast looks like i might have to have Sunday night off work if keeps up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

yo shankrmn whats the contraption to the left in the last pic!? 

looks frosty dank man!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 17, 2010)

R/O....I was already asking him that!!!...Sweet looking setup!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

any of u guys here on the 600 seen light bleach make a bud lumpy?


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

that is really weird looking Westy, how does it feel to the touch?




mr west said:


> any of u guys here on the 600 seen light bleach make a bud lumpy?


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2010)

DST said:


> that is really weird looking Westy, how does it feel to the touch?


sticky icky icky i bet


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I notice as I get older, about once a month I start craving a good rib eye. I do believe I have mentioned I'm a meat and potatoes kind of person. Hitler was a vegetarian and when humans were hunters/gatherers, we weren't hunting coconuts. As for fasting, to each their own, it's why they make chocolate and vanilla. I am curious Wally as to why you think fasting promotes a more spiritual frame of mind? I was raised as a catholic, went to catholic school for nine years, don't believe a thing about the religion or their God, yet I consider myself an extremely spiritual person and it has not a thing to do with religion or god, any god. It has more to do with how I think humans should treat one another. We are all going to die, why not be kind to one another while here? I get my spirituality from being kind, it doesn't matter if the people around me are not kind, like my boss, what matters is that I don't sink to their kind of behavior towards their fellow man.
> 
> It's funny how this thread and the people here have kind of taken on a life of their own. We all sit behind these screens typing what little of our brains are left, away, sharing our experiences of growing and talking about everything under the sun in the process. I think, I feel, this thread is the closest thing to people being honest with one another that can be possible in cyberspace. It really has become one big family and I apologize to all of those I gave a hard time to when they first started here but now that you have been here for a bit, you see why, I don't want this thread to become like so many others on RIU.
> 
> Have I mentioned the samples from the new harvest aren't bad?


well said bro


----------



## budolskie (Dec 17, 2010)

heres mine after i cut down this morning lads only took 2 of us 4 hours to cut and shit.. hope its worth it


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

DST said:


> that is really weird looking Westy, how does it feel to the touch?


feels hardish. Strange i might move it away see wot happens


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2010)

budolskie said:


> heres mine after i cut down this morning lads only took 2 of us 4 hours to cut and shit.. hope its worth it


Looks like it's gonna be foggy for Christmas.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2010)

Good morning guys. Well it's official, they posted it this morning and my pic goes into the Grand Prize competition. Here's the link for the announcement and the contest details. I think the deadline's past and the big draw's next month. Sorry if I seem I'm boasting guys but like I told my wife, it really sucks that you win a competition and you can't really share it with anyone. Except my righteous brothers here! Like HU said.
http://twitter.com/M_Seeds_nl
http://marijuana-seeds.nl/photo-competition.html

About the EU court ruling, well like always there's two sides to the story so I'm not firm on anything about what's going on there, particularly because it's not my neighborhood so not for me to say. But most of us know, even a lot of non smokers, that legalization is the right thing to do everywhere, we just have to stand up to those close minded, set in their old ways people and stop this madness, then viola!, no more bordertown problem, but then what would that do to the Dutch tourist economy? And for feck sakes young people, get involved, at least a little bit, in your elections, and get the FECK OUT AND VOTE!!!!

Update on my girls. Princess B is getting ready to retire. Her hairs are drying up and curling, where she feels a bit crusty to the touch, and there's not much new ones. Most leaves have yellowed and I removed them last night and gave her a small, last watering. Princess C has calyxes all over and her leaves are finally starting to look normal. Jackie A is looking great and growing beautifully with nice green leaves, good nodal spacing and lots of growth and a great spicy peppery smell. Still don't know if she's a girl or not, I'm seeing some budding going on so I should know soon Jackie B and C are recovering well after a bit of a slow start from topping. I think I did it too soon and should have waited for the leaves at nodes 1 and 2 to grow a bit more. Either way, they're doing well and I think they'll go under the Top next week. I'll get some new pics later on when I water today. 

Cheers, Duchie


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2010)

budolskie said:


> heres mine after i cut down this morning lads only took 2 of us 4 hours to cut and shit.. hope its worth it


Heck yeah!


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats Budolskie!!! And a Merry Green Xmas to you!!!

*Okay: Results are in:*

So I had creusli with some fresh bananas and strawberries this morning (strawberries are now coming in from Egypt, very red looking, nice smell, but still quite white inside!!!) It has just gone 4:20....need to get my cheesey face back on and I still haven't had any food yet. This FASTing thing really does suck big time I am afraid. I have hanckerings for all sorts of chocolate and digestive biscuits (with chocolate of course).....and as far as being spiritually aware, I have worked it all out now.

Basically, your mind becomes very aware of things, senses become hightened, reactions times are sharpened.....and you know why? Because you are so fekkin hungry you are looking for something to kill and eat, so you need those extra senses hightening, lol.

On my way home, after dodging a car and various other incidents in the snow, I stopped off at the supermarket and bought some extra lean steak mince, Burgers for dinner!!! By that time I will be starving...and probably quite drunk because I haven't eaten anything all day, haha.

Peace, DST


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 17, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I notice as I get older, about once a month I start craving a good rib eye. I do believe I have mentioned I'm a meat and potatoes kind of person. Hitler was a vegetarian and when humans were hunters/gatherers, we weren't hunting coconuts. As for fasting, to each their own, it's why they make chocolate and vanilla. I am curious Wally as to why you think fasting promotes a more spiritual frame of mind? I was raised as a catholic, went to catholic school for nine years, don't believe a thing about the religion or their God, yet I consider myself an extremely spiritual person and it has not a thing to do with religion or god, any god. It has more to do with how I think humans should treat one another. We are all going to die, why not be kind to one another while here? I get my spirituality from being kind, it doesn't matter if the people around me are not kind, like my boss, what matters is that I don't sink to their kind of behavior towards their fellow man.
> 
> It's funny how this thread and the people here have kind of taken on a life of their own. We all sit behind these screens typing what little of our brains are left, away, sharing our experiences of growing and talking about everything under the sun in the process. I think, I feel, this thread is the closest thing to people being honest with one another that can be possible in cyberspace. It really has become one big family and I apologize to all of those I gave a hard time to when they first started here but now that you have been here for a bit, you see why, I don't want this thread to become like so many others on RIU.
> 
> Have I mentioned the samples from the new harvest aren't bad?


fasting promotes a spiritual frame of mine in many ways. im no teacher but ill try my best to explain a few ideas. please excuse any incoherency that occurs.

fasting allows you to really understand your physical body's needs. our physical body is our vehicle for this life and you wanna drive nice properly maintained vehicle right? well proper maintenance comes from proper diet. from fasting you learn without even reading anything, though ive read much, what you body really wants. it doenst want processed junk, high fructose corn syrup, msg, etc etc etc. when one fasts they are able to overcome those addictions, yes food is addicting, and crave the goodness this earth provides. fruit and vegetables. meat tastes good but honestly it tastes the same everytime. i got tired of it and i'm am glad. i feel so much better since i cut it out of my diet. while fasting, your body will eat away at fat reserves and when they run out, the next fuel source is toxins. riding ones body of toxins is so reviving. the mind becomes clear and sharp and the soul becomes pure. ok next point

from experiencing extreme hunger you are able to experience the extreme suffering so much of this planets population lives through everyday. we are so extremely privileged and dont any of you forget that or take ANYTHING for granted. (please spend some time at http://www.freerice.com/ every easy question you answer right donates ten grains of rice to the people who need it) it puts you in their shoes and this gives you some real understanding of things. it puts stuff into perspective.

fasting is also an extreme test of will power. you think youre favorite food looks good now, when you arent eating they take on a magical appearance. salt crystals are magnified and glisten. last year when i fasted for 72 hours, i was a senior in highschool. lunch time was quite a test i must say. here's an excerpt from my written account of my experience, "food took on an image. food became beautiful. at lunch a freind had a cup of goldfish. i really enjoy goldfish. they were glistening, twinkling in my eye. every salt granule was magnified and appeared brilliant. it would have been so easy to just grab one and eat it like i do everyday. to resist the temptation left me feeling mentally satisfied. i felt accomplished. i felt a definite sense of pride." imagine every desire a manifestation of your lower self. to resist these is an act of the higher self which brings you closer to god. i too reject religion as all it is, is commercialized spirituality. but i know there is a god.

too back this all up. every prophet including the most enlightened, jesus and buddha, fasted for 40 days. 40 fucking days. i wanna do that sometime when im living on my own but that is a fucking incredible feat. ight i cant really think of much more. if you have questions ask away!!!



duchieman said:


> Yes, even the pork I'm getting tired of but I don't think I'd ever cut those completely out. I'm Eastern European decent and we make some pretty mean stews and such. Right now though I'm going through a chemical therapy treatment and my appetite has completely changed and I crave fruit and vegetables, and I've never drank so much water before. The worst is that I can't drink anything alcoholic, not that I'm a heavy drinker or anything, but I like my wine and I loooooooooove my Guinness! So anyway Wally, I have to ask, do you still smoke herb when you fast, cause if not I bet you'd get some high when you finally did.


thats great you are craving fruit and veggies. they are so powerful. the will heal you as long as you keep eating them. remember variety is key. and color. the more colorful the better. i have been abstaining form smoking . mostly because i am waiting on a drug test for a job. but even if i wasnt, i would probably still abstain from smoking. everyone needsa break once in a while to allow the lungs to clear away the tar. and to resist my love mary is very empowering. and you are right. when fasting the tolerance is extremely low. i remember taking ONE or TWO hits last year during my fast and it was as if i'd smoked MULTIPLE bowl packs to the head. i was zoned


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

It's cold here.....






This is what it looks like behind those canal houses....


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2010)

i jus love them reg pics,that last pic is just some what peaceful...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 17, 2010)

DST-Im jealous. I just spent yesterday snowboarding on man made snow.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn DST It looks about the same here bru. We got about 15" of snow on the ground here. Got some nice fresh powder on the slopes to. Im going out snowboarding later roday now that my tailbone is healing up lol. 

Hey seedless you tear it up pretty good boarding?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

Before i go back and catch up on the 600 i thought id drop a copy paste from the journal. 

Ahh just had a nice big ole joint to start the day of my WW. 

So i got up at the crack of dawn yesterday and completely went through the entire hydro setup to clean it out of all the gunk. My god it was a pain in the ass. Mostly beacause my room is in a cramped space which makes it all that much harder. 

Since i started growing in the buckets i have not pulled all the lids to have a look in the bottom. Ive been inspecting the roots by pulling up the net pots and making asessments from there. 

In a about 2 weeks time this is what the bottom of the buckets looked like.




PUHHHHH!!! Im thinking alot of the red color is from the hydroton i didnt wash but there is def roots rotting in there. 

It seems when i flush out the system there is always about an inch or so of liquid that i cant get out and that is why this shit never came out after 4 flushes now. 

SO i got a handy dandy lil shop vac and sucked out every single bucket. Not all of the buckets where this bad but they all had root rot shit in them to some degree. 


What a fkn mess lol. This took me like 3 hours to just get the buckets and plumbing lines completly steril. 

So in the mean time id also cleaned every single plant heres what they were looking like. 


UGHHH  Nastyness.




You sure wouldnt know they were sick by looking at the leaves. From all above appearances they look otherwise healthy. 

Here im hauling all the plants up to the kitchen for some very personal attention. 



I mixed up a strong batch of peroxide and did a root bath keeping a close eye as the peroxide i could hear sizzling on the tender lil roots. 

Overall i didnt find much rot at all it was more the lil feeders tips floating in the buckets that had the roots coated in shit. 

So after about a 8 hour day in the cave I got that hydro system spic & span. Not really sure if my nutes ive been using are burning up the root tips so until i get my DM nutes next week ive opted to just fill the system up with plain ph 5.8 water. 

And now a few happy plant pics 




Now thats more like it. The Zone DM i believe is def a necessity for the future of this grow to keep things looking this way. 


Nice happy family. Dogs Headbands Grape Apes Timewarps Timewarp X Romulans.

Ohhhh One thing i forgot to mention. While cleaning the roots on the dogs i did check for male flowers and plucked them all. For the most part they are all shooting female preflowers all over. Just a few male preflowers on each seemed to be on the lower half of the plants. So for anyone else out there growing the dog keep an eye out they are pretty easy to spot if you know what your looking for. 


Found my first male Timewarp Whoo Hoo. Most people would chunk it but im going to grow it out for some breeding in my other room. Hoping to get 1 or 2 more males yet. I think ive got one distinct Timewarp female so far and she is a beauty with tight node spacing stout branching.  will be taking clones from her for my next grow.


A lil HST lol on the Dogs. Im trying to train them to grow in a circular patern. Seems to be working so far. 

And Thats about it folks. Everythhing is on the up and up again. Knock on wood  

 1BMM


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah man we got some to


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I think we have had about 8-10 inches so far today. I use to ski when I was younger, until my knee operations. The feeling of quietly drifting down a mountain with just the sound of nature around you is truelly amazing, I really miss that. What with my operation this year as well I am still not 100% about doing it, even with a brace. It's great for Scotland as well, where the ski slopes often struggle to make ends meet. Last year they made a mint though, and it looks like another good one for them.

So how is it going on the board then Masonman? My best mate is also hooked (and forever injuring himself, lol)


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice happy family. Dogs Headbands Grape Apes Timewarps Timewarp X Romulans.
> 
> Ohhhh One thing i forgot to mention. While cleaning the roots on the dogs i did check for male flowers and plucked them all. For the most part they are all shooting female preflowers all over. Just a few male preflowers on each seemed to be on the lower half of the plants. So for anyone else out there growing the dog keep an eye out they are pretty easy to spot if you know what your looking for.
> 
> 1BMM


Looking good even with all the hassle geez. And I totally agree on the DOG, gotta watch out for the lower branch pods...fekkin headband genes, but like a few have noticed, pluck em and get to week 4 and you are laughing.

Looking cold there as well 3eyes.

Question, whats the best way to make a rectangular box? I am thinking four blocks of wood, and just screw the 4 pre cut panels into them? or should I make a frame?...this is for my fan to be built into to provide sound proofing, I was too stingy to buy the ones from the shop since they use mdf and seem to double the price.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 17, 2010)

can see Hillend fae ma window. Were no getting it yet man. Too cold, fkn freezin!!!! Update's at the weatherman.com!

Just a quick in and out mate to pay some due. What can i say bro. Party 4 ye!!! Made a jambo's day ;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 17, 2010)

P.S Hope all they nanna's are coming from the bending lol WOOOF


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 17, 2010)

budolskie, I'm very concerned you won't think all your labor was worth it...as a fellow six hundreder, I'll take those off your hands so you don't have to suffer any more anxiety than is necessary. Lookin' good.

duchieman, I have read that it is a good practice to let your plants get to the fifth node before topping, that way they have had enough time for a good start on a nice root system. And you should be proud of your winning the contest, you aren't boring us, share away.

Wally, whatever floats your boat, makes me happy. You seem rather well rounded and open-minded for a younger person, now the trick is to keep your idealism as the decades pass and not let life beat them out of you.

It was freezing here for a few days, today it hit the mid seventies or so. I haven't seen any snow but I did see a lot of people in shorts chasing a little white ball around.

Masonman, I'll get your zone off to you tomorrow, I ran out of tape sealing the box.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking good even with all the hassle geez. And I totally agree on the DOG, gotta watch out for the lower branch pods...fekkin headband genes, but like a few have noticed, pluck em and get to week 4 and you are laughing.
> 
> Looking cold there as well 3eyes.
> 
> Question, whats the best way to make a rectangular box? I am thinking four blocks of wood, and just screw the 4 pre cut panels into them? or should I make a frame?...this is for my fan to be built into to provide sound proofing, I was too stingy to buy the ones from the shop since they use mdf and seem to double the price.


Thanks D. Hey for a easy box use partical board. Like the stuff used to build speaker boxes. Screw it and glue it. That is a very good idea by the way. I may try one myself when my new fan gets here. 



Heads Up said:


> budolskie, I'm very concerned you won't think all your labor was worth it...as a fellow six hundreder, I'll take those off your hands so you don't have to suffer any more anxiety than is necessary. Lookin' good.
> 
> duchieman, I have read that it is a good practice to let your plants get to the fifth node before topping, that way they have had enough time for a good start on a nice root system. And you should be proud of your winning the contest, you aren't boring us, share away.
> 
> ...


Ohh no rush Headsup. Thanks for having my back ole buddy.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

A real nice shot deserving of a bump!!! Nice one Duchieman.


duchieman said:


>


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

does anyone know if Whodat survived his trip to catalina? havent heard a response from him in a long time... EVERYONE else shit looks amazing! ill be throwing in my budporn here in a few days to remind everyone im here haha! keep up the good work guys!


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 17, 2010)

i just got into the 600 club tell me what you think


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't speak for we so you'll have to suffice with me, nice, what ya' got growin'?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 17, 2010)

My power must have gone off today while I was at work, my timers were all screwed up. Anyway this is the latest from the garden. My og18 and headband x cali o mothers look done and they are a couple of days short of seven weeks. The buds are kind of skimpy looking as far as weight but by looks, they are done. I don't need the smoke at the moment so I'm going to let them go and hope they put on some weight. Casey Jones and Headband both went under the hps into 12/12 last saturday night, after just over six weeks of vegging, which is their day. I think the casey was actually showing within three or four days, today I could see those lovely white hairs on the headband. The growth spurt in the last week has been amazing, I had to supercrop the main stem, and I bent them over real good, the next night (day) the tops were both standing up again. If the casey jones keep growing vertical, I'll supercrop the main stem again. All my clones are into week four of flowering and looking good. I'll start day one of flowering for casey and headband tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> does anyone know if Whodat survived his trip to catalina? havent heard a response from him in a long time... EVERYONE else shit looks amazing! ill be throwing in my budporn here in a few days to remind everyone im here haha! keep up the good work guys!





whodatnation said:


> lol how could there be almost 1,500 post since the last time I posted!
> 
> Everything on the 600 is looking great as usual
> I got some more space but filled it with 2-1,000 watters, sorry lol. Don't worry I still got my 6-hundos rockin
> ...


Here's a bump of his post... was just yesterday, but if you are on 10 posts a page like me it was 7 pages ago, lol. I had been wondering about him myself. The past week or so I have been able to see catalina from the mountains where I live. Made me think of our good buddy.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 17, 2010)

Jig, you grok huh? Great book, one of my favorites. I haven't read it in such a long time maybe I should read it again. When I was younger I was a die hard science fiction reader.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 17, 2010)

I still need some help with it so if you guys have any pointers let me know.

[video=youtube;htsrtPYMi_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htsrtPYMi_E&feature=feedlik[/video]


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 17, 2010)

Droopy all the time.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's a few pics from when I finished trimming today:
Afghan Kush

This is the Haze auto. A few of the buds had some purple leaves and there's a rose colored hue to those buds.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2010)

What, did you hang it up behind the old console tv set?



Nice buds!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha thanks. It's actually the garage door opener. They are hanging from a pole that came with my light rail that I'm not using at the moment. It's right by the door opener.

Speaking of the light rail, It's mounted and the 1K light is hanging from it at the new spot now. I am only able to work on it a couple hours each day since there seems to be lots of stuff going right now with the holidays and all. I framed up a couple of walls, insulated them and sheeted them, hung a door with weather strip to seal it up as best I can. The walls are 5/8" Sheetrock on the outside of the room and OSB on the inside and there's Panda film over the OSB. The existing walls were white so I left them as is and I'm using the existing 6" can lighs for intakes to the room. I'm leaving it as one open room and am building tents inside, 2 flower tents and one veg tent. They all get exhausted into the open room where the air gets scrubbed before being pulled through a box type chamber that has the Ozone gen in it on the way out of the garage. 

That's the plan anyway, there's still alot to do.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the great comments and reps guys, that's great! I wanted to touch on some other stuff but I landed some nice smoke and I'm pretty high but want you guys to try something. Say these four words fast. ICE, BANK, MICE, ELF.  Ha, ha. OK, will catch up later.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2010)

I keep saying MILF, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2010)

is it possible for sum of my buds to be dry from yesterday 1 of my plants did seem pretty dry compared to other 8 the leaves where all crispy so i kept it seprate from other buds and it feels really dry this morning


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

budolskie said:


> is it possible for sum of my buds to be dry from yesterday 1 of my plants did seem pretty dry compared to other 8 the leaves where all crispy so i kept it seprate from other buds and it feels really dry this morning


It is possible, it may be that the density of those buds are not as high as the others. Or the outside has become drier quicker and the inside is still a bit damp...you need to watch as this can cause bud rot if jarred to early. Stick em in a plastic bag for an hour or two then hang em back up, they'll be moist again. Seal the bag up though, and only an hour and check! Good luck. D


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

Update on the vegging, they have been going through a daily hour reduction in lighting. Will be hitting 12/12 soon. Hopefully the scrog girls will fill out the screen in the time. I am looking at adding a 3rd tear this run...we shall see, got plenty in the wings. For people running verts, it's funny to see the sativa plants with their long leaves hanging down in a vert grow, then looking at the plants on the ground with all their leaves pointing up. Plants do what they have to do, its great.

I think I am over the hot medium issue. Will see how the added bonemeal, mycorrhizae, and chicken poop turn out in the end. I am running half strenght nutes, bio nova Supermix only, 5-2-4. The powder you see on the leaves is just me getting Diatomaceous Earth on it, I am sprinkling this on the medium to rid of bugs and gnats. I am also spraying the soil but these gnats are tricky little fekkers. No mites of thrips have returned yet on this grow so happy with that. 

Pics.

*Deep Purple Psychosis*



*Romulan Timewarp*



*DOG clone reveg from 4 week flower*



*A little something in the breeding room maybe...*


*DPPxJTR*




*Lower floor,* Westy's Mature Cheddar at the back (scrog), DPPJTR's front, right side front OG Kush, Bleeseberry Kush, Casey Jones (scrog)



*Bleeseberry Kush*




*Timewarp*



*Jigs' mystery sativa*



*Grape Ape*


*DPP X LIVERS*



*Super Silver Haze*


*Looking in*



Clones - cheese, cj, og, bleeseberry & bolo kush, and some others...dppxjtr 1,2,3






Wherever you are, whatever you are doing, be safe, be cool, and show some love for your fellow man.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

cj and a cheese scrog this time, u are treating us lmao, cant wait 2 see the cj on a scrog


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2010)

I would worry that those buds are already affected by a little rot. You should definitely keep the dryish ones separate from the rest. I recommend you break one open. If it's dryish and crumbly and maybe brown inside, it's gone moldy on the stem and should not be smoked. I had to throw out some buds this summer (chronic) which I flowered with way too high humidity. the colas were so fat it was almost inevitable, and I felt it as soon as I had the bud cut and in my hand. It wasn't the end of the world however; I might have thrown out 1/3 ounce from 12 plants?

Anyway, I hope you find that's not the case with your crop.



budolskie said:


> is it possible for sum of my buds to be dry from yesterday 1 of my plants did seem pretty dry compared to other 8 the leaves where all crispy so i kept it seprate from other buds and it feels really dry this morning





DST said:


> It is possible, it may be that the density of those buds are not as high as the others. Or the outside has become drier quicker and the inside is still a bit damp...you need to watch as this can cause bud rot if jarred to early. Stick em in a plastic bag for an hour or two then hang em back up, they'll be moist again. Seal the bag up though, and only an hour and check! Good luck. D


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2010)

DST, lol at your revegging clone with the juvenile leaves. They make the bushiest plants.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for that jig! +rep if i could! cant see catalina anymore, wont be able to for another week probably.


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 18, 2010)

rumor has it that its nortern lights but im not really sure got them from a buddy that got them from a buddy,


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah make it out of MDF for sure...Glue it and screw it....then do a nice caulk job with some liquid nail....I'm gonna build one with an access door for my filter so I can have it inline and out of the tent....not big on putting them on the end of the exhaust line


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 18, 2010)

Good times, Sogouda G13 pheno size 11 shoe box full any guesses on final weight?


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 18, 2010)

Not sure if you can see how much crystal is on this gear, the camera is a few years old and quite basic but i would recommend this stuff to anyone who like their smoke STRONG.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 18, 2010)

Twelve and a half ounces of nice looking bud...make that twelve ounces. I'll be expecting my half ounce for payment for the assessment service.

Dez, you too, good job. The kush looks good.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 18, 2010)

What thee feet size of the box? lol jk. Lovley steck Man. Enjoy the reaps! Big Elevens Wow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 1332484
> Good times, Sogouda G13 pheno size 11 shoe box full any guesses on final weight?


a grip!!! id shoot at 5 oz


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2010)

4.25 ozs.....final answer!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 18, 2010)

A quick update from the garden. Today is day one flowering for casey jones and headband. They went into 12/12 last saturday night. By the third 'day' of 12/12 they were already getting unruly so I supercropped the main stem, tonight I had to supercrop casey again and this time tied the top down after supercropping.

I use the term day for lights on even though they don't actually come on until six pm.

So here are two of your babies seed fairy, I'm pleased so far, they look happy and healthy to me.

I'll update the rest of the garden on tuesday which will end week four of flowering for the clones and monday will end week seven for the mothers of the clones.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 18, 2010)

One last thing before I depart for the evening. I just read our lawmakers finally passed the repeal of don't ask, don't tell.

Thoughts?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 18, 2010)

It's another "about time" step forward. I got a tweet from Mike Moore where he says "Next time, how bout listen to the left from the get go. Eventually the majority of Americans do". Also, how hypocritical would it be for any of us at RIU to criticize their right when we're fighting for ours.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> One last thing before I depart for the evening. I just read our lawmakers finally passed the repeal of don't ask, don't tell.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think it's a good thing. Not a service person myself, so I feel as though it's not my place to say... but I do feel that if you want to serve your country and fight for it, you should be allowed.

No matter what, I'm mighty proud of the people that do serve the USA by joining the armed forces. I don't agree with war for the most part... but I sure as hell do love the people who go and fight. Politicians make me embarrassed to say I'm a human like them... but troops make me proud to be human. I hope I make sense... I got a serious case of back spasms today. Worst pain I beleive I've ever felt in my life. Luckily my wife had some muscle relaxers and vicodin from a previous injury she had. I'm so doped up it's not funny. Normally I'd be having a great time so dopey.

peace to the 600.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

hell, if they wanna join the army.. why not?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting TGSS... I thought I broke the 600 club, lol. It's quiet in here today.

Anyways, I finally started new thread... maybe one of these days I'll actually start growing some plants, haha.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393811-jigfreshs-closet-flooded-tube-vert.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

damn thats some tech jig man!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 19, 2010)

duchieman said:


> It's another "about time" step forward. I got a tweet from Mike Moore where he says "Next time, how bout listen to the left from the get go. Eventually the majority of Americans do". Also, how hypocritical would it be for any of us at RIU to criticize their right when we're fighting for ours.


I just think it's about time. I don't know what's happened over the years in america but we now seem to look for reasons to exclude certain groups of people from their rights under the guise of protecting another's rights. It just goes to show you even in the year 2010, we still have a long way to go to secure our freedoms.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

nearly 9weeks 12.12 lemon haze 


nearly there guys and girls


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2010)

las thats looking thick man, cant see through it!!. i'm 2 weeks behind with mine, should get some nice weight from it, gonna have to compare yields at the end.

i was thinking of maybe a little fun activity to get me in the christmas mood seeing as i'm normally a scrooge. how about getting your biggest plant and decorating it for a photo shoot?. my camera is out of order atm but i'll try and get one up later. if anybody else feels like getting in the spirit please do, i need a bit of cheering up at the min as i'm getting claustrophobic, need to get out. haven't seen snow like this for 20 years, there was a 5ft drift against my back door yesterday.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> nearly 9weeks 12.12 lemon haze
> 
> 
> nearly there guys and girls


This is beautiful las. What does it smell like?


----------



## nolife67 (Dec 19, 2010)

hi guys i need some help!!! so my setup is a grow lab 3'11x3'11 x 6'7 i have 8 3gal pots in there with a 600w hps. they are flowering right now and their humidity while lights are on is 30-40% and about 83 degrees. when the lights are off it is up to 65% humidity and 67 degrees. i have a 6'' fan exhausting air out and a small wall mart fan pushing air in and another fan inside just moving air around. please help its the 3rd week of flowering also thanks much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

nolife67 said:


> hi guys i need some help!!! so my setup is a grow lab 3'11x3'11 x 6'7 i have 8 3gal pots in there with a 600w hps. they are flowering right now and their humidity while lights are on is 30-40% and about 83 degrees. when the lights are off it is up to 65% humidity and 67 degrees. i have a 6'' fan exhausting air out and a small wall mart fan pushing air in and another fan inside just moving air around. please help its the 3rd week of flowering also thanks much



whats the problem? the humidity? your near enough spot on!?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 19, 2010)

you need a dehumidifier on while the lights are off....I have same tent....same prob..just make sure the dehumidifier has auto reset feature.....that way when the timer kicks it on it is set to the level you want it....if not...when it turns on..you will have to manually adjust the level you want to achieve...hope it makes sense.....peace


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

That is quite a big increase for lights off, I would try to reduce that. Saying that I ran most of my last grow at 60-70%, lol. Dehumidifier for evening sounds like the ticket. Thakfully my new fan and dehumidifier keeps me around the 50% mark. Shall see when the plants get their swerve on how that changes.


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> One last thing before I depart for the evening. I just read our lawmakers finally passed the repeal of don't ask, don't tell.
> 
> Thoughts?


[video=youtube;cctQ54r3DNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cctQ54r3DNk&feature=player_embedded[/video]

jus one of thos days.........to much thinking.........

[video=youtube;zZvwHsShpFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZvwHsShpFQ&NR=1[/video]

A-merica is crazy........so full of fake people!!!!!
[video=youtube;n3kBvLAGpbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3kBvLAGpbU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^^was actually kinda funny^^^^(the scene in the bar)....... but equal rights should mean just that


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 19, 2010)

The funny part is most guys I hear take a strong stand against this issue... are standing there flailling thier shit filled opinions around looking surprisingly homosexual themselves


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2010)

This lovely lady finished at day 65 is a herijuana x killing fields cross that was easy to grow and has a good yield.
some pics are without and with flash






I will do a smoke report when she is ready.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> I still need some help with it so if you guys have any pointers let me know.
> 
> [video=youtube;htsrtPYMi_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htsrtPYMi_E&feature=feedlik[/video]


Nice job on the vid GG. Mouth watering bud shots. 



MuntantLizzard said:


> View attachment 1331260View attachment 1331261View attachment 1331262View attachment 1331263
> Droopy all the time.


Nice and green Mutant looking good 



Dezracer said:


> Here's a few pics from when I finished trimming today:
> Afghan Kush
> 
> This is the Haze auto. A few of the buds had some purple leaves and there's a rose colored hue to those buds.


Looks like a nice dense strain Dez. Slirrp lol. good job 



DST said:


> Update on the vegging, they have been going through a daily hour reduction in lighting. Will be hitting 12/12 soon. Hopefully the scrog girls will fill out the screen in the time. I am looking at adding a 3rd tear this run...we shall see, got plenty in the wings. For people running verts, it's funny to see the sativa plants with their long leaves hanging down in a vert grow, then looking at the plants on the ground with all their leaves pointing up. Plants do what they have to do, its great.
> 
> I think I am over the hot medium issue. Will see how the added bonemeal, mycorrhizae, and chicken poop turn out in the end. I am running half strenght nutes, bio nova Supermix only, 5-2-4. The powder you see on the leaves is just me getting Diatomaceous Earth on it, I am sprinkling this on the medium to rid of bugs and gnats. I am also spraying the soil but these gnats are tricky little fekkers. No mites of thrips have returned yet on this grow so happy with that.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely D!!!. I did find a TWXR male lastnight sos i guess them beans too are regulars. Better for breeding purposes from what i understand as im sure you know way more about than I. 



Heads Up said:


> A quick update from the garden. Today is day one flowering for casey jones and headband. They went into 12/12 last saturday night. By the third 'day' of 12/12 they were already getting unruly so I supercropped the main stem, tonight I had to supercrop casey again and this time tied the top down after supercropping.
> 
> I use the term day for lights on even though they don't actually come on until six pm.
> 
> ...


Looking good as always with the top notch care Headsup.  I am missing the ability to add new plants to flower while others are finishing.  Looks nice and cozy in there HU.



jigfresh said:


> Thanks for posting TGSS... I thought I broke the 600 club, lol. It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Anyways, I finally started new thread... maybe one of these days I'll actually start growing some plants, haha.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393811-jigfreshs-closet-flooded-tube-vert.html


Alright Jig. Been eagerly awaiting your next grow. Ill be right on over my man. 



las fingerez said:


> nearly 9weeks 12.12 lemon haze
> 
> 
> nearly there guys and girls


Wow what a bush. Fat colas on that lady aswell las.  



curious old fart said:


> This lovely lady finished at day 65 is a herijuana x killing fields cross that was easy to grow and has a good yield.
> some pics are without and with flash
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww she looks quite tasty Cof. After reading the description on both strains that cross aught be some knock you out stoney bud. 


Nothing to exciting on my end to show. Just the boring ole veg period ho hum lol. Have a good one 600 peeps. 

1BMM


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 19, 2010)

50% eh? whenever I see that I get scarred! i was at 50 a week ago and that damn bitch PM came back around. Have you seen on tv the "damprid" it could work for you r tent,three of them help my big room go from 50% to 35%. they are like 2 for $5 at lowe's they are just small plastic buckets with moisture absorbing crystals in them. works ok for a small fix


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 19, 2010)

finally some pics to contribute again.

first is the last of my master kush, second is bubba kush, third the sour D, the rest GDP.


----------



## Hatshikkiedee (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I got a 600W HPS and I was wondering what It would set me back on electricity bills if I would run it 12/12. If it helps any, I live in The Netherlands.

Your friendly neighborhood Dutchman.
H


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

At most I think you will see an increase of around 80 euros per month, which considering the price of weed and what you can obtain from a lot of shops (even outside Amsterdam), it is really nothing much. 

Welkom buurman,

DST


Hatshikkiedee said:


> Hey guys, I got a 600W HPS and I was wondering what It would set me back on electricity bills if I would run it 12/12. If it helps any, I live in The Netherlands.
> 
> Your friendly neighborhood Dutchman.
> H


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

everytime i come in the 600 i see like pages of sexy bud porn and porn to be.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2010)

DST

I always enjoy the trip thru your garden, there's so much to see and to contemplate with your expressive video journal that it is a pleasure...thank you.
I thought I posted this yesterday...might be the smoke...thanks 1bmm for the bump.


las

Nice looking group if ladies...nice scrog.


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks cof, not to bad ur self bro  good stuff mate 

cheers mason man for the bump and kind words also from ghb and dutchieman


----------



## nolife67 (Dec 19, 2010)

when your lights are off what is your humidity at? where and how much was the dehumidifier? thanks for the help


----------



## nolife67 (Dec 19, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> you need a dehumidifier on while the lights are off....I have same tent....same prob..just make sure the dehumidifier has auto reset feature.....that way when the timer kicks it on it is set to the level you want it....if not...when it turns on..you will have to manually adjust the level you want to achieve...hope it makes sense.....peace


when your lights are off what is your humidity at? where and how much was the dehumidifier? thanks for the help


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 19, 2010)

cof, the hericules is a cross of herijuana and shack, not killing fields, I just looked it up cause it didn't sound right. Looking forward to the smoke report. How do you grow out so many different strains in what seems really short amounts of time?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> nearly 9weeks 12.12 lemon haze
> 
> 
> nearly there guys and girls


dude, how'd u build the il scrog thingie?.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheer's for the Rep mason, 
Alright cof ( 1sgrower ), got me them beans from sannies! I went for the extrema, and got the killing kush's for freebies! Give you a shout when im going to be cracking them mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> cof, the hericules is a cross of herijuana and shack, not killing fields, I just looked it up cause it didn't sound right. Looking forward to the smoke report. How do you grow out so many different strains in what seems really short amounts of time?


I stand corrected. This is what happens when you post stoned without checking your references.
This is the second plant, the first finished in 55 days and was more heri dominant. A hard kick to the stomach that spreads quickly to the head for a strong, long lasting, lemon tasting high.
Last August when I posted about starting so many strains at once, you asked about where I was going to put them. Well this is them.
Everytime I take a plant out of the bloom room, I put another in to replace her...and I just added another 600 to the mix, so I'm trying to add 2 for every one that I remove.
There are 17 in different stages of bloom, including two dogs currently in flower.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Alright chav, supposed to be security night-man! (last shift of the year!), and im sitting having a wee puff and watching that Once Apon A Time.....
Had to pause from laughing and to roll a number, at the bit where the Police Chief just changed his new baby's nappy lmfao).
Nice One for reminding me of a Classic Brother!

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

As if anybody is going to be out 2night in this cold trying to chore their Red deisel (NOT CANNABIS lol).
That was a good watch man! Pitty bout the rapist-streak in De Niro, Good to see the old Brooklyn!

jambo;>)


----------



## middle84 (Dec 19, 2010)

How do these look auto's so i don't know how long tec they have been flowering can't tell if they are still clear or white deff not amber


----------



## Hatshikkiedee (Dec 19, 2010)

DST said:


> At most I think you will see an increase of around 80 euros per month, which considering the price of weed and what you can obtain from a lot of shops (even outside Amsterdam), it is really nothing much.
> 
> Welkom buurman,
> 
> DST


Thanks allot for this info! I was just wondering... When does "the system" start to notice that you're using up an awfull lot of energie and that they need to pay you a visit to see what's up? Any experience/knowledge on this?
H


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 19, 2010)

SO umm..
Lets talk about SWEET.Its just Cane sugar.

Who uses it and can you describe the difference from the control bud?
Do Plants grow more from carbs?
Also Does anyone measure Brix levels?

Why is EDIT's ph#disconnected?


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 20, 2010)

Hatshikkiedee said:


> Thanks allot for this info! I was just wondering... When does "the system" start to notice that you're using up an awfull lot of energie and that they need to pay you a visit to see what's up? Any experience/knowledge on this?
> H


I've heard so don't quote me that anything up to 6 lights is ok in the UK, i run 2 600's plus all my fans and everything else in the house with no bother as yet over your side i thought would be pretty much the same


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks cof, much appreciated coming from yourself!!! And I read things are being ramped up at your grow as well. Exciting times!! We'll soon be calling it the 1200 as standard, haha.



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> I always enjoy the trip thru your garden, there's so much to see and to contemplate with your expressive video journal that it is a pleasure...thank you.
> I thought I posted this yesterday...might be the smoke...thanks 1bmm for the bump.
> ...





greenjambo said:


> As if anybody is going to be out 2night in this cold trying to chore their Red deisel (NOT CANNABIS lol).
> That was a good watch man! Pitty bout the rapist-streak in De Niro, Good to see the old Brooklyn!
> 
> jambo;>)


That is a bit of a strange character trait, it's once of the many character traits that get explored within the film....glad you enjoyed.



middle84 said:


> View attachment 1335329View attachment 1335330View attachment 1335331View attachment 1335332How do these look auto's so i don't know how long tec they have been flowering can't tell if they are still clear or white deff not amber





Hatshikkiedee said:


> Thanks allot for this info! I was just wondering... When does "the system" start to notice that you're using up an awfull lot of energie and that they need to pay you a visit to see what's up? Any experience/knowledge on this?
> H


There are a lot of busts in The Netherlands every year (around 1200 on average) and I think most are down to smell and neighbours complaining. If the smell is detected then you will be visited. Someone was telling me that police have hand held devices for detecting smells, but I am not 100% about that. My bills are around 240 a month in total which is high and I have never been visited...touch wood. I live in a reasonably sized apartment so I don't worry too much about that. If the police come round to check your grow, unless you are growing for what looks like commerical reasons, they will probably just leave you alone. I know a guy who runs a set up, got busted and the police just looked at his grow and left. The Dutch police want the big growers who use illegal energy, massive amounts of water, and don't pay taxes!



MuntantLizzard said:


> SO umm..
> Lets talk about SWEET.Its just Cane sugar.
> 
> Who uses it and can you describe the difference from the control bud?
> ...


I am a bit lost with this post ML, but no, I don't use sugar/sweet/cane....?? would you like to expand though?



3eyes said:


> I've heard so don't quote me that anything up to 6 lights is ok in the UK, i run 2 600's plus all my fans and everything else in the house with no bother as yet over your side i thought would be pretty much the same


I was thinking of adding something to my room, and I thought, hey, I could just turn off my big fridge freezer that I keep in my utility room, that would probably cover a new light usage....my alcohol would just need to be warm for a while, haha.

Happy Mondays

Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> I was thinking of adding something to my room, and I thought, hey, I could just turn off my big fridge freezer that I keep in my utility room, that would probably cover a new light usage....my alcohol would just need to be warm for a while, haha.
> 
> Happy Mondays
> 
> Peace, DST


Dude, you don't want warm alcohol. Unless it's guiness of course, hehe,


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

I do have another fridge, lol....oh, and there is the big fridge outside as well so I think me drink'll be fine....

Plus me fave Whiskey does'nae need chilled laddy!!!


Dezracer said:


> Dude, you don't want warm alcohol. Unless it's guiness of course, hehe,


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Dude, you don't want warm alcohol. Unless it's guiness of course, hehe,


Morning mate! I made it through, now tucked up in the nest, fat-one in-hand with some easy listening classic's lol.

jambo;>)


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I stand corrected. This is what happens when you post stoned without checking your references.
> This is the second plant, the first finished in 55 days and was more heri dominant. A hard kick to the stomach that spreads quickly to the head for a strong, long lasting, lemon tasting high.
> Last August when I posted about starting so many strains at once, you asked about where I was going to put them. Well this is them.
> Everytime I take a plant out of the bloom room, I put another in to replace her...and I just added another 600 to the mix, so I'm trying to add 2 for every one that I remove.
> ...


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Singles night at HeadsUp's place, lol



Heads Up said:


> curious old fart said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected. This is what happens when you post stoned without checking your references.
> ...


----------



## Hatshikkiedee (Dec 20, 2010)

3eyes said:


> I've heard so don't quote me that anything up to 6 lights is ok in the UK, i run 2 600's plus all my fans and everything else in the house with no bother as yet over your side i thought would be pretty much the same


Thanks for the rumor! I'll keep it in mind as I go about my path.


----------



## Mr. Jixxo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hooray!!! Its finally time to flip

The good pix will be up soon


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

very fat indie leaves Mr Jixxo!!!


Mr. Jixxo said:


> Hooray!!! Its finally time to flip
> 
> The good pix will be up soon


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 20, 2010)

Gettin close... fall colors
day 75 from seed... day 51 of 12/12...


Heres the Pineapple Express...
starting to see some swelling and red hairs!

Another good example of the PE...

The strong smelling Raw Diesel!... this one here is still all white but a couple of her proteges are starting to turn... Cant wait to see her swell

this exotic lookin girl is the Heavy Duty Fruitty... Look closely and you'll see the purple fan leaves with green edges... Shes small but smells as esquisit as she looks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2010)

lookin good mr stanfield


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookin good mr stanfield


thank you sir!... wait a minute!... shit!... they all know my last name


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2010)

likein the looks of things,marlowe


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

hey guys and girls  i just picked a seed of my lemon, how long before i can use it. do i need 2 treat it in any particular way?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Jixxo said:


> Hooray!!! Its finally time to flip
> 
> The good pix will be up soon


 hey bro just curios but what going on with your plants? is there alot of humidity in your room? was the pic taken while the lights were off?



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookin good mr stanfield



Wooooow!!!!!!!!!!!! dude, for real?!?!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> thank you sir!... wait a minute!... shit!... they all know my last name


 
hey man great shots man, fuck great looking buds, seriously. they look big and thick. i'll bet they are hard as hell, nice.
oh yea as far as the qoute, man thats fucked up.
but hey ive already forgot it already, so holla back _Mr. St_see you later man!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 20, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey man great shots man, fuck great looking buds, seriously. they look big and thick. i'll bet they are hard as hell, nice.
> oh yea as far as the qoute, man thats fucked up.
> but hey ive already forgot it already, so holla back _Mr. St_see you later man!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot ZEN!... Yeah i prolly go look at em fives times a day


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 20, 2010)

Well guys the result is in 14.75 zips were harvested from 3 sogouda's grown in NFT under 1 600W after problems with root rot happy days


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

they look like either sleepy, or thirsty indicas to me, probably a bit on the snoozy side....


ZEN MASTER said:


> hey bro just curios but what going on with your plants? is there alot of humidity in your room? was the pic taken while the lights were off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking plants Marlowe!!!!!

And Las, just let it dry out for a couple of weeks. But it needs to be dry or will not do shit.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

all ya have to do is wrap it up and address it to me lol. Nice box full 3eyes>>>>>


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 20, 2010)

fingerez - just let your seed dry out in the open air for a week, maybe two and you should be good to go.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 20, 2010)

Whats going on everybody,
Havent been on for a while I harvested my Purple Urkle today Trics were still Half Clear Half Cloudy no amber....... Not sure why.. Anyway almost every leaf on my PU was dead besides the sugar leaves. Ill have pictures later but i have some nice size buds hanging in my Tent right now.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 20, 2010)

To: Dst

Well My post was late and I was Tired. Ill quote and explain. 



> SO umm..
> Lets talk about SWEET.Its just Cane sugar.
> 
> Who uses it and can you describe the difference from the control bud?
> ...


I tried to order form EDIT yesterday and I get this "Number is no longer in service "

I was just wondering the impact Sweet had on indoor growers of similar skills and methods (Peer review)

I dont think it matters now because now I realize that i dont spend money on my growing shit (All DIY or Homemade)
Out of money means out of supplements, no superthirve no dynagro, no MG, just Whats on hand.
Even with whats on hand50 lbs( I'm not even going to use a 1/2 lb) of total Gro general 20 10 20,
I worry this crop no one will like because of the fancy flavor everyone else has.
Soo I'll find some one with food stamps and buy like 10 dollars of Pure cane sugar and some kind of Acid free organic Flavoring.
And Make a home made Sweet stuff.

Idk just a brain fart.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

I am sure I have heard of peeps adding things like that and it not having any effect on the flavour, personally idk as I have never tried. Would be interesting to see if it does do anything (perhaps try and leave one without the addative?? Keep us posted mate. DST


MuntantLizzard said:


> To: Dst
> 
> Well My post was late and I was Tired. Ill quote and explain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Thanks alot ZEN!... Yeah i prolly go look at em fives times a day


Nice Marlowe, looks like you should have a very nice harvest. Good job.



3eyes said:


> View attachment 1335961
> Well guys the result is in 14.75 zips were harvested from 3 sogouda's grown in NFT under 1 600W after problems with root rot happy days


Impressive, and it's some really nice looking bud. Now all we need is a smoke report.


Is it just me or do the grows by our members seem to be getting more betterer?

Lizzard man, I wouldn't even mess with any of that stuff if your funds are low. I think the best thing you could do spending the least amount of money would be to get some unsulphured molasses and put a tablespoon or so per gallon of water to feed your soil.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

How about them Eagles?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive seen on youtube vids people using artificial flavored nutes. I think Botanicare has like 5 or 6 flavors. Ithinks that concept defeats the purpose of enjoying the herb for what it is or selecting a strain that has the flavor your looking for in your grass. To each there own. Molasses is said to be of some benifit which we all know is highly sweet, but i think its more for a soil amendment than a flavor enhancer. 

Welcome back HS. Glad your harvest went well. youll have to show us a few bud shots when ya can.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Uppp there you go bro our man headsup knows about the molasses.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 20, 2010)

havent been around in a while.

fast status, broken. broke fast friday night. too many festivities this past weekend.

anyway. i use molasses, bat shit and humega. thats it. bud pr0n tomorrow!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ive seen on youtube vids people using artificial flavored nutes. I think Botanicare has like 5 or 6 flavors. Ithinks that concept defeats the purpose of enjoying the herb for what it is or selecting a strain that has the flavor your looking for in your grass. To each there own. Molasses is said to be of some benifit which we all know is highly sweet, but i think its more for a soil amendment than a flavor enhancer.
> 
> Welcome back HS. Glad your harvest went well. youll have to show us a few bud shots when ya can.


I couldn't agree with you more mansonman. I'm speaking for me and me only. It seems to me I've gotten to the point in growing, most everything seems to be about the same to me as far as a high goes. Every once in a while I get a really nice specimen that stands out from the others but generally they're all pretty much the same to me. So, now I collect tastes. I like the lemon skunk, nice aroma and taste. Sour Cream, the same except a different kind of lemon taste from the skunks and it was a head high due to it being mostly sativa, a very nice smoke. My favorite for flavor and aroma, malawi 99, another sativa crossed with cindy 99. I use a vaporizer and again, to me, the taste of the smoke is as close to the smell as you can get.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I couldn't agree with you more mansonman. I'm speaking for me and me only. It seems to me I've gotten to the point in growing, most everything seems to be about the same to me as far as a high goes. Every once in a while I get a really nice specimen that stands out from the others but generally they're all pretty much the same to me. So, now I collect tastes. I like the lemon skunk, nice aroma and taste. Sour Cream, the same except a different kind of lemon taste from the skunks and it was a head high due to it being mostly sativa, a very nice smoke. My favorite for flavor and aroma, malawi 99, another sativa crossed with cindy 99. I use a vaporizer and again, to me, the taste of the smoke is as close to the smell as you can get.


i love vaporizing!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

I heard that Headsup. I reallly liked the Lemon Skunk myself. That weed smelled so fkn delicious. And the taste was just dinamite. Me and ole lemon are gonna hook up here again soon hehe. I havent noticed a huge diffrence either when it comes to the high. I guess the only standouts to me are the weeds that give you the giggles and an energetic kick. I do like a good ole knock your dick in the dirt heavy high in the evenings though. I guess thats my chart lol...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive been eyeing a volcano type vape for awhile. My cousin just got his in but i havent got to try it out with him yet. I have tried the handheld vapes and i was amazed at how freaking stoned i got from just a lil bit of herb. My cuz vapes all day long and with the remains he makes some pretty good butter. Pretty neat i thought.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm with ya' there masonman, I got some white widow curing that I hope does just that for an evening smoke. I'm about to have my first sample of essence of puff. I have to say, for a dog, she's one fine smelling gal.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

If you are interested masonman, I can point you to a volcano style vaporizer, I think it's one thirty with shipping and might be less to you, you're closer to the place, it's in california.

My ex partner just got a zephyr and he loves it, three twenty I think it was.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Ohh yeah the WW is pretty heavy id say. Another strain that id grow again. I still have about a half oz of slow cured and its what i smoke for the night cap. I should really get some sativas going one of these days. Thanks to our friends of the 600 and riu ive got a good selection. I think youve sold me on the sour cream though HU. May try that on first. 

Last sativa dom i grew out was the strawberry haze and it wasn't all that great. I think its just becasue it was a mother whom i flowered, just all hairs and popcorn buds. But still good. lol i remember when i trimmed her i had like a pile of read hairs id say atleast an 8th that i smoked and got perty damn good and fried. But clear headed.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm blowing up a bag as I write...and smoking it, cough, cough. Argh, I think a dog just shit in my lungs, help! I put a couple tiny buds in the grinder, sticky little things. Only took half of what I ground up, didn't want a really thick bag, no good, the vapor that came off the little bit of herb I put in the chamber is amazing, it's choking my ass but good. This is fresh off the stem, it still needs to dry a bit before jarring, but it has one helluva' kick for fresh bud. WOOF, WOOF!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

That would be cool HU. Sounds like a decent price sheesh the ones i was looking at were high dollar pieces of gear. Our headshops around here are like very tiny infact there is only 2 in a 75 mile radius and they are supposed to be a secret lol. They keep all the glass in a back room that they only let some folks into that the record shop owners deem good folk. Crazy how in the stoneage the weed trend is here.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Aww and the DOG you lucky bugger ive been feinding for a taste lol. She does smell special indeed Thanks to the man who created her.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

Out of the four sativas I grew, the strawberry was my least favorite too. It was kind of bland tasting and didn't have enough of a kick for me. I think you will enjoy the sour cream, it's a nice head high, great taste and smell, a very light lemony taste. I can't wait to get my next sativa going. I'm thinking of a 36"x68" scrog with either four or five plants in three gallon smart pots. I haven't decided if I want to put one in the middle of the scrog and top it and spread it out or just use four plants one at each corner and not top any of them?

cof, by chance have you grown out the killing fields? I'm including it and a shackzilla as two of my four/five?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Aww and the DOG you lucky bugger ive been feinding for a taste lol. She does smell special indeed Thanks to the man who created her.


If this is any indication of how it is...I forgot I still have half a bag sitting on the bed and didn't remember until I read your post....duh!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll be back. Want to get some pics up of the girls before lights on. Tomorrow ends week four for the og18 and headband x cali-o clones. Tonight ends week seven for the mothers, scrawny looking things, they need to die their deed is done.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like a winner HU.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> fingerez - just let your seed dry out in the open air for a week, maybe two and you should be good to go.


cheers bro







i thought it was cool, hope u like


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

Get ready, I'm about to dump a dozen or so pics.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2010)

So far I'm very happy with the botanicare nutes I've been giving the clones. After four weeks of flowering they still look nice and green for the most part. Even though they are only in half gallon grow bags, I think they are going to turn out some decent nuggets. Looking forward to seeing them really start to get their swerve on the next couple of weeks.

Time to go feed the girls. I brewed them up some mycorrhizae, worm castings and molasses, hope they like it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Cool pic las Looks quite cold in your neck of the woods aswell. I just got done shoveling my way out of my house lol. Blizzard conditions as of now lol. 


Headsup looking very very good bro. Massive colas and in only a half gal pots. Thats amazing!!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2010)

things are comin righ along,lookin good HU....


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2010)

Heads Up

The killing fields is one of my favorites, there is one that went into 12/12 last Wednesday and one still in veg that I will keep for a mother. A good sativa high that is like the energizer bunny, cause it keeps going and going. Works great if allowed to go 12 weeks.
I've had a hard time cloning her and decided to check the temps in the bubbler and determined that it was to low and have installed a aquarium heater which maintains the temp at 78 and it seems to have helped.
There are two 600's hps in the bloom room, a 400mh and a 4' four tube T5 high bay in the veg area.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2010)

Heads Up

Dialed in and looking good.


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

nice HU bro looking good 

cheers mason


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 20, 2010)

got 7.5 dryed ouces from my bubba plants,a little over 7 grams of bubble hash,and made some cannavegi oil for some holiday treats!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 20, 2010)

What Foot print are most of us using and with how many lights?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 20, 2010)

veg 3x6 1000W. flower, right now 3 600s over about the same area, 3x6.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 20, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> veg 3x6 1000W. flower, right now 3 600s over about the same area, 3x6.


Like seemorebuds?

Where is seemorebuds?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 20, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/lunar-eclipse-december-2010/story?id=12434926&tqkw&tqshow


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 20, 2010)

Clear Skys here Always so.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2010)

do i want my bud to be a little softt still b4 a hoy it in the jar to cure its been hanging in the dry room since about 12 on friday morning do u think its ok to hoy the jar now some t=still feels a bit soft and some is crisp dry


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2010)

budolskie said:


> do i want my bud to be a little softt still b4 a hoy it in the jar to cure its been hanging in the dry room since about 12 on friday morning do u think its ok to hoy the jar now some t=still feels a bit soft and some is crisp dry


I;d jar the crispy buds and give the soft ones a little more time. just my 2cents.

Everything in the six is looking great!

I got some pics of the lunar eclipse and my scrog on night one of 12/12
View attachment 1337543


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> If this is any indication of how it is...I forgot I still have half a bag sitting on the bed and didn't remember until I read your post....duh!


Sounding good HU!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Aww and the DOG you lucky bugger ive been feinding for a taste lol. She does smell special indeed Thanks to the man who created her.


It was all mother natures doing!!! I just supplied the sun 



las fingerez said:


> cheers bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice motion shot, looks like the start of a music video.....



Heads Up said:


> So far I'm very happy with the botanicare nutes I've been giving the clones. After four weeks of flowering they still look nice and green for the most part. Even though they are only in half gallon grow bags, I think they are going to turn out some decent nuggets. Looking forward to seeing them really start to get their swerve on the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Time to go feed the girls. I brewed them up some mycorrhizae, worm castings and molasses, hope they like it.


What's this HU? Is that the HEadband?



GNOME GROWN said:


> got 7.5 dryed ouces from my bubba plants,a little over 7 grams of bubble hash,and made some cannavegi oil for some holiday treats!


Cannavegi oil, interesting, what recipe do you use for that?



MuntantLizzard said:


> What Foot print are most of us using and with how many lights?


1.2 metre squared floor, 2x600s HPS and 400 MH


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2010)

That is either the headband x cali-o mother or the og18 mother at seven weeks. They are sitting in my bedroom waiting to be groomed.

This is the headband...


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice smelling bedroom then!!!


Heads Up said:


> That is either the headband x cali-o mother or the og18 mother at seven weeks. They are sitting in my bedroom waiting to be groomed.
> 
> This is the headband...


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2010)

My area is about five foot long by three feet wide. That's using two six hundreds.


----------



## Windex (Dec 21, 2010)

Allright guys, by suggestion of *1badmasonman* I decided to join the 600 watt club  I have 2 of them running, one with a digi ballast and 1 with a Philips magnetic one. Both my rooms ar 4sq ft and 1 of them is filled with just a soil system and of them with hydro in bato buckets aka "Dutch Pots".

Here is the Hydro:


And here is the soil:
View attachment 1337654

Both are now about 2 weeks in flower mode... Check it out in my growlog which you can find in my signature!

Happy growing!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2010)

Bedroom? My whole house is reeking. I need to chop these things down and get them hung up so they start to decrease in smell.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome windex, any friend of the masonman is a friend of ours. I don't know of anyone who is growing in soil and hydro...well except one lunatic on here. Last time I saw him, he was shredding down a mountain holding two ears of corn in his hands with a joint dangling from his lips. Bubbles?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2010)

This day has started with the dog taking me for a walk. I can feel the stupid building inside of my head, just waiting for a chance to leap forward into existence. Did the same thing I did last night, took a couple of hits from the bag, laid it on the bed, starting writing and promptly forgot about the bag sitting on the bed. Who says smoking weed affects your short term memory? I didn't believe it the first time I heard it said and I still don't believe it.

My initial impression after smoking some last night and the first buzz of the day today, nice. It's a good combination of head and body and again that's right off the stem with no curing, so let the curing begin. I'll update with smell and taste as I sample her.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome Windex....thanks for popping along to the 600. Like HeadsUp says, no better a person to point you in the right direction than the Badman of Masonry, lol.

Looking good, please reveal what your ladies background is for the lads, and lasses (if we ever get one, haha)



Windex said:


> Allright guys, by suggestion of *1badmasonman* I decided to join the 600 watt club  I have 2 of them running, one with a digi ballast and 1 with a Philips magnetic one. Both my rooms ar 4sq ft and 1 of them is filled with just a soil system and of them with hydro in bato buckets aka "Dutch Pots".
> 
> Here is the Hydro:
> View attachment 1337655
> ...





Heads Up said:


> This day has started with the dog taking me for a walk. I can feel the stupid building inside of my head, just waiting for a chance to leap forward into existence. Did the same thing I did last night, took a couple of hits from the bag, laid it on the bed, starting writing and promptly forgot about the bag sitting on the bed. Who says smoking weed affects your short term memory? I didn't believe it the first time I heard it said and I still don't believe it.
> 
> My initial impression after smoking some last night and the first buzz of the day today, nice. It's a good combination of head and body and again that's right off the stem with no curing, so let the curing begin. I'll update with smell and taste as I sample her.


Walkies HeadsUp!! sounds good.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Windex welcome to the clu, bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 21, 2010)

Heres the shots of my Purple Urkle she is hanging to dry in my Tent
Temp is Floating around 68-70 
Humidity 16-21%

I was letting my PU dye off by not watering it. Seems like alot of the hairs are dried to a crisp. First few are a sample bud i took Looks like it has some Pink in their From the Sample i got an Instant Head High that left me kind of Couch Locked but still able to do things with a short break inbetween lol.

Sample Bud:















Purple Urkle Before Chop:





Hanging To Dry:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

welcome windex.. joints lookin nice under there


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 21, 2010)

budolskie said:


> do i want my bud to be a little softt still b4 a hoy it in the jar to cure its been hanging in the dry room since about 12 on friday morning do u think its ok to hoy the jar now some t=still feels a bit soft and some is crisp dry


i like to throw mine in the jar when the outsides are crispy but the stem in the middle is still bendy so it does not snap this way when put in the jar after a day it will slowly release the moisture back into all the buds and when you burp the jar it will dry up a bit. this way it ensures a slow cure


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 21, 2010)

Windex said:


> Allright guys, by suggestion of *1badmasonman* I decided to join the 600 watt club  I have 2 of them running, one with a digi ballast and 1 with a Philips magnetic one. Both my rooms ar 4sq ft and 1 of them is filled with just a soil system and of them with hydro in bato buckets aka "Dutch Pots".
> 
> Here is the Hydro:
> View attachment 1337655
> ...


Glad you made it by Windex Welcome. Most all of us are growing with 2 or more 600 watters sos make yourself at home bro. 



Heads Up said:


> Welcome windex, any friend of the masonman is a friend of ours. I don't know of anyone who is growing in soil and hydro...well except one lunatic on here. Last time I saw him, he was shredding down a mountain holding two ears of corn in his hands with a joint dangling from his lips. Bubbles?


 This made me  your funny Headsup good one hahaha. 

Speaking of shredding down mountains thats where im off to here after tending the ladies. 

Have a great tuesday everybody.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

she looks nice housauce, lots of trichs. but she looks a bit early, how long was she on the go?


----------



## budgetgrower (Dec 21, 2010)

GuerrillaGreenery said:


> I still need some help with it so if you guys have any pointers let me know.
> 
> [video=youtube;htsrtPYMi_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htsrtPYMi_E&feature=feedlik[/video]


you say you are using a 600 watter well that has me excited i just got my 600 and i hope mine turns out half as good as that i will be a happy camper nice grow looks beautiful


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 21, 2010)

evening 6ers 







oz and a half bone dry  citrus and some other kinda fruity smell with some nice skunky undertones  maybe smoked a quarter since friday?? about 3 weeks veg from seed under the mh for just under 1 week of 12.12, then changed to hps. 8.5 weeks 12.12 (aprox 60days)


sorry a blatent rip from my thread lol

las

edit - k-train lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 21, 2010)

anyone in here harvesting a gram per watt or more?!?


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd like to pull a kilo and a half from a 1 metre squared cupboard, working on it as we speak...but not yet.....helaas pinderkaas


GNOME GROWN said:


> anyone in here harvesting a gram per watt or more?!?


EDIT: Oh, and nice looking jar las!!! Hotsause, I like the close up pics, nice fat round purple calyxes there. Whats with the 16% RH, seems quite low bru.


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2010)

nice jar las,i can not wait to have my jars sittin full again...


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

seeing full jars is just another part of the exciting process of growing and smoking weed...watching it disappear up in smoke being another, lol


genuity said:


> nice jar las,i can not wait to have my jars sittin full again...


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

DEEP PSYCHOSIS smoke report>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-2.html#post5069964


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll be happy if I can hit a pound with six plants grown in three gallon containers. I'm shooting for a pound with four or five sativas using the scrog method my next grow. That's my goal weight wise, more so I'm hoping to turn out some top quality sativa. I'm searching for that smoke that is going to put me on the verge of bursting into laughter and an almost uncontrollable case of the giggles. Is that asking too much?

Genuity, I have a case of half gallon mason jars just waiting to be filled. In the mean time I'm managing to go from conservation mode to deciding what I want to smoke. Just tasted a small sample of white widow. It's starting to lose its green smell and the flavor is becoming more full, the buzz is also good.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 21, 2010)

This White Russian is blowing my mind. Such a pretty plant. And only one phenotype: you're seeing it. It's like they came out of a factory they are so uniform.


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> evening 6ers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice jar bro! It looks like mine lol. I just orderd a new one from attitude a XL jar with a name tag that you can write and erase on so you can keep track of what in it. but i like glass jars with dank in them.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope I get more than the electricity billed.
What is the worst i could get from 4 plants in my setup?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

wally u nutter lol


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> she looks nice housauce, lots of trichs. but she looks a bit early, how long was she on the go?


90 Days and Not one Site of Amber Tric. I waited and waited the hairs on the main were lagging along so i figured maby this was as done as she was going to get.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

ohhh i c.. one of those girls.. what strain if you didnt say already?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 21, 2010)

nice fisheye shot!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>



cool pics wally- your plants look very healthy


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 21, 2010)

budgetgrower said:


> you say you are using a 600 watter well that has me excited i just got my 600 and i hope mine turns out half as good as that i will be a happy camper nice grow looks beautiful


 Lovely plants wally! Oh hello club 600, been gone for a while, but things are good. Switching to 12/12 in about a week. Got 4 tops on every one of my plants but 1 rocklock, it has 3 cause she is just special thats all. Oh and the 2 autos I threw in for the fuck of it. Didnt top those. Doing 7 big plants this time instead of 12, last time got too fn crowded. But Im looking at 29 tops when its said and done counting the auto tops, should be nice. Reveg on my Mk Ultra (see avatar picture) is going well, I need to get some rockwool cubes and a dome so I can get to cloning the branches she has put off. The Violator kush will be a bit behind, just stuck her in the veg room a week ago, maybe a bit more. After this run, it will be MK and Violator clones, I need to get my cloning shit soon so I can get some clones from the ones I got now in case of something fn uber. That way I dont have to go through the reveg process. Made some hash the other day with what I had left of my trim that didnt go to baked goods, got almost 6 grams of hash, from I think 4 or 5 different strains. Its nice. I will get some pictures of the ladies up soon, I dont want you guys to think I forgot about you, just been busy lately is all. Take care Club 600.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 21, 2010)

Lst 

any way to improve you see?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a few questions on cloning, if I was going to just clone in soil, would I just use whatever I would start seeds in? I want to get rockwool cubes, because it seems easy, but couldnt I just use soil in a solo cup, I think the most important thing is to have some sort of humidity dome, am I correct? Its winter time, dont think I will find one locally, I think I could use one of those aluminum baking pans they sell at wal-mart with the clear plastic lids, anyone use those before? If I used one of those should I put holes in it for air flow? I sound like a retard, it sounds like such basic shit, just its new to me, I have always started from seed. I tried to do a few when I topped this time, but I didnt have anything over them, and even with spraying they just dried out. So I want to ask these questions now before I fuck up again. As far as feeding goes, just water, or light veg nutes? If someone could pm me some info that would be good, honestly I might not get back here for a week, and finding a response could be difficult by that point.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 21, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Lst
> View attachment 1338902
> any way to improve you see?


 They look good, could be more green, maybe need something extra, I have the same issue using just Grow Big from Fox Farm during veg, so a few weeks into veg I have to use a little bit of Big Bloom, makes them nice and green again. I love to LST, one of my favorite methods to grow with, I am thinking about pulling over the tops on my plants now to let the lower branches come up to the top as well, then they would be nice thick little bushes...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 21, 2010)

Find my DIY thread i have a cloner in there that uses no Dome and plain water.
100% every clone roots, its just a DWC veg with more holes in it.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 21, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> They look good, could be more green, maybe need something extra, I have the same issue using just Grow Big from Fox Farm during veg, so a few weeks into veg I have to use a little bit of Big Bloom, makes them nice and green again. I love to LST, one of my favorite methods to grow with, I am thinking about pulling over the tops on my plants now to let the lower branches come up to the top as well, then they would be nice thick little bushes...


I havent Fed them in a week or so 100ppm 20 10 20 total gro and 100ppm Alaska morebloom 0 10 10
I should hit em every time they are dry with that PH is 7 i need to brind that down some how, dolomite lime is in there.
Too weak for every water or too strong?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2010)

GROW BABY GROW!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice Wally how long till your mantis hatch?

great looking plants bro!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 21, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Nice Wally how long till your mantis hatch?
> 
> great looking plants bro!


i'm hoping they hold off till spring but they'll hatch before then


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought it was a golf ball.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 22, 2010)

New babies for the tent, Fruity Pebbles, Wild Palau and Blackberry.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

PAge bump for the pic posters!!!!!


Hotsause said:


> Heres the shots of my Purple Urkle she is hanging to dry in my Tent
> Temp is Floating around 68-70
> Humidity 16-21%
> 
> ...





las fingerez said:


> evening 6ers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shnkrmn said:


> This White Russian is blowing my mind. Such a pretty plant. And only one phenotype: you're seeing it. It's like they came out of a factory they are so uniform.





wally nutter said:


>





MuntantLizzard said:


> Lst
> View attachment 1338902
> any way to improve you see?





Outdoorindica said:


> I have a few questions on cloning, if I was going to just clone in soil, would I just use whatever I would start seeds in? I want to get rockwool cubes, because it seems easy, but couldnt I just use soil in a solo cup, I think the most important thing is to have some sort of humidity dome, am I correct? Its winter time, dont think I will find one locally, I think I could use one of those aluminum baking pans they sell at wal-mart with the clear plastic lids, anyone use those before? If I used one of those should I put holes in it for air flow? I sound like a retard, it sounds like such basic shit, just its new to me, I have always started from seed. I tried to do a few when I topped this time, but I didnt have anything over them, and even with spraying they just dried out. So I want to ask these questions now before I fuck up again. As far as feeding goes, just water, or light veg nutes? If someone could pm me some info that would be good, honestly I might not get back here for a week, and finding a response could be difficult by that point.





MuntantLizzard said:


> I havent Fed them in a week or so 100ppm 20 10 20 total gro and 100ppm Alaska morebloom 0 10 10
> I should hit em every time they are dry with that PH is 7 i need to brind that down some how, dolomite lime is in there.
> Too weak for every water or too strong?





whodatnation said:


> GROW BABY GROW!





wally nutter said:


>





wormdrive66 said:


> New babies for the tent, Fruity Pebbles, Wild Palau and Blackberry.View attachment 1339222View attachment 1339223View attachment 1339224View attachment 1339225


Fruity Pebbles...sounds interesting if not anything else.

3 days until Xmas, hope you all got your loved ones something nice...and I mean both ladies (or men) in your life, lol.

Have a good one.

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Dec 22, 2010)

got 9 oz dry upto now got about 4 hanging still iv smoked about a half o since sunday morning got about 2 gram of it left got 20 gram in a jar should i keep the jar in the drying room or just in the cubaord where my bong is


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

once jarred, stored in a cool-ish / dry place is best (17-20 celcius ideally)



budolskie said:


> got 9 oz dry upto now got about 4 hanging still iv smoked about a half o since sunday morning got about 2 gram of it left got 20 gram in a jar should i keep the jar in the drying room or just in the cubaord where my bong is


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> once jarred, stored in a cool-ish / dry place is best (17-20 celcius ideally)


I like Big Jars


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

i also like big jars, and big pics of big jars, hehe


wormdrive66 said:


> I like Big Jars
> View attachment 1339274


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

wally nutter said:


>


Beautifull Wally, how you doing Friend. That Mylar seems to be the best thing to go for eh! After a wee bit Rec. fron Don, think I'm gonna go that way! Keep it up Man!

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> I like Big Jars
> View attachment 1339274


 I like you'r 'Big Jar's' Too lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Was looking through some pics and found these.....

This ones for Jambo:







This ones for Jigfresh, nice cola eh!?!?! memories ( I still got a bit of that cola left 






DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> I have a few questions on cloning, if I was going to just clone in soil, would I just use whatever I would start seeds in? I want to get rockwool cubes, because it seems easy, but couldnt I just use soil in a solo cup, I think the most important thing is to have some sort of humidity dome, am I correct? Its winter time, dont think I will find one locally, I think I could use one of those aluminum baking pans they sell at wal-mart with the clear plastic lids, anyone use those before? If I used one of those should I put holes in it for air flow? I sound like a retard, it sounds like such basic shit, just its new to me, I have always started from seed. I tried to do a few when I topped this time, but I didnt have anything over them, and even with spraying they just dried out. So I want to ask these questions now before I fuck up again. As far as feeding goes, just water, or light veg nutes? If someone could pm me some info that would be good, honestly I might not get back here for a week, and finding a response could be difficult by that point.


Outdoor, I bought a small plastic container with a lid from walmart. I'm just going to turn it upside down and use the lid for a floor and the body of the box for a lid. It's that opaque type of plastic, not clear, should be fine for clones they don't need strong light.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

pics of the past as they all empty ish now lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

Nothing like a nice walk through some nice bud porn first thing in the morning, or pr0n, as some would say...see wally, old dogs do learn new things. I trimmed up my og18 and headband x cali-o moms, pitiful things as far as yield but some nice little nuggets for the vaporizer and some smaller ones for the next batch of hashish. No more edibles for me, ugh. Give me that sweet tasting hash.

DST, I noticed when I was trimming the headband x cali-o she smelled eerily similar to the dog. Finally got the smell under control. I had to stick the four inch carbon filter into the cabinet where the goodies are hanging, no more smell in the house.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

Speaking of jars, how do you guys clean them out?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Well there should be some of either the OG Kush or the ECSD flavour in their from the Headband....unless I got the seeds mixed up, haha. Mine smells like oranges with BO!!!

I also have a nice baby Malawi 99 popped it's head out. Was out in just around 3 days. I put the pic on the breeding showcase even though I am probably not going to do anything with it apart from pray it is a girl...are they fems or reg's, I forget now....??


Heads Up said:


> Nothing like a nice walk through some nice bud porn first thing in the morning, or pr0n, as some would say...see wally, old dogs do learn new things. I trimmed up my og18 and headband x cali-o moms, pitiful things as far as yield but some nice little nuggets for the vaporizer and some smaller ones for the next batch of hashish. No more edibles for me, ugh. Give me that sweet tasting hash.
> 
> DST, I noticed when I was trimming the headband x cali-o she smelled eerily similar to the dog. Finally got the smell under control. I had to stick the four inch carbon filter into the cabinet where the goodies are hanging, no more smell in the house.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Speaking of jars, how do you guys clean them out?


good Q, I never clean mine, I just scrape the bottom with either a plastic spatula or a spoon to get those trichs off.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 22, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I havent Fed them in a week or so 100ppm 20 10 20 total gro and 100ppm Alaska morebloom 0 10 10
> I should hit em every time they are dry with that PH is 7 i need to brind that down some how, dolomite lime is in there.
> Too weak for every water or too strong?


 200 ppm is a relatively low feeding, raise that up to around 500-800 ppm, 500 to start, and see how that goes, it doesnt need to be super strong.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Well it's official, DO NOT GIVE THIS COMPANY ANY BUSINESS, false advertising on their website, claiming to deliver all over the world, simple shipping prices, etc. IF you are not in the UK just don't even bother. After being accused by the company of selecting the wrong type of shipping on their website and being asked to pay an extra 15 GBP, which meant the shipping was half the price of the article, I then recieved an email to say, this is a problem with *our *shopping cart, we are not sending orders to Europe for that price, order is cancelled....well golly gosh, you admit you are wrong and then run away.....well I say fuk off and don't come back. 

Just real bad Karma in my book.

This is the company, load of....
BASEMENT LIGHTING

Not putting a link up to their website as it will just get clicked on and bring them more traffic.

Do you think that people who sell indoor gardening equipment feel that because they are generaly selling to people who are growing under a radar, then they subsequently can do what they want.

Really pi$$ed me of this has.

DST


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Well one thing in their favour, a manager emailed me to apologise...but still insisted on the fact they could send for the price advertised, haha.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

So are u getting ya bulb from somewhere else now D?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

still to bloody decide. I've got the veg chilling under around 125w of cfl's at the minute...looks very ghetto though, haha......





mr west said:


> So are u getting ya bulb from somewhere else now D?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> This ones for Jigfresh, nice cola eh!?!?! memories ( I still got a bit of that cola left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one bru. Good memories for sure.... foggy ones... but still good.

Merry Christmas 6ers.

EDIT: And speaking of snow... Mammoth mountain not too far away (well 5 hours drive) has gotten up to 15 feet of snow in the past 5 days. Where I'm at it's been rain. I guess we've gotten 16 inches of rain in the past 3 days. How's that for Sunny Southern California, lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ohhh i c.. one of those girls.. what strain if you didnt say already?


I found it in a Bag of Purple Urkle so i guess you could say its a Purple Urkle mixed with something.. Im sad I guess it should have went longer the high is only in the eyes nothing else...... Not even a light Buzz.... Sigh I feel like a failure i guess next time i will pay more attention to the leaves i think since they all died off it stunted her tric development. I FAIL.............................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

its never a fail man, just a learning experience bruh.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

cesse pool-(og x sour diesel) x (chemdawg91 x mass super skunk/nl)
37 days 12/12





soil box

milk crate pot

white russian to big for the two gal pot

her new home

veggin gals
grapegod,white russians,ny purple diesel,king kush

some up north bud........its a good buzz.


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 22, 2010)

View attachment 1339573View attachment 1339570View attachment 1339569View attachment 1339568View attachment 1339567View attachment 1339566

Here are a few pics of my girls that will come down Christmas day. This is two Blueberry and three LimeSkunk. Vegged for 4 weeks and flowered for 7 weeks. They are getting so heavy, I had to tie them up today. This grow is in my signature under Closet Grow.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

That White Russian is going to be a beast. Is that a mother or are you flowering her?



genuity said:


> cesse pool-(og x sour diesel) x (chemdawg91 x mass super skunk/nl)
> 37 days 12/12
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its never a fail man, just a learning experience bruh.


oh so true.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

shnkrmn,
she is going in to flower,cause that is her sis next to her,and she is a more short,thick growing plant.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool. It's the first WR I've seen that looks like mine. Untopped and Natural.

Hey Hotsause: I gotta show you what my first indoor grow with a 600 looked like from a few years ago. I think I harvested these not very long after this, at about 5 1/2 weeks. I was so proud lol. It was ditchweed. Bad seeds, Bad soil, bad nutes, the light was 3 feet away. Everything just seemed to take so fkn long. So as soon as they looked deficient in flower, I thought they were done and chopped em down. THen I dried em with the fan leaves still on (and the roots, lol) for about a month in my attic. They were kinda dry, hehehe. It's kinda amazing to me that what used to seem impossible seems so easy now. I was an idiot to ever start down this road, but there was my first step. Cheers, everybody, the holidays are upon us!

Learning


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for sharing Dadio, welcome to the 600.

Peace,

DST


dadio161 said:


> View attachment 1339573View attachment 1339572View attachment 1339571View attachment 1339570View attachment 1339569View attachment 1339568View attachment 1339567View attachment 1339566
> 
> Here are a few pics of my girls that will come down Christmas day. This is two Blueberry and three LimeSkunk. Vegged for 4 weeks and flowered for 7 weeks. They are getting so heavy, I had to tie them up today. This grow is in my signature under Closet Grow.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

real nice ideed...

gotta love them thick gals..lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

genuity said:


> real nice ideed...
> 
> gotta love them thick gals..lol


 thats the only way ill take em, slim n super sexy excluded.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 22, 2010)

get baked and listen to this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo46FJAXbQc
[video=youtube;Bo46FJAXbQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo46FJAXbQc[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

im glad im an audio guy and i can take wordless music, it kinda reminds me of a video game but i cant remember which one. all i see is me sitting playing a game


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 22, 2010)

its dubstep homie,no words! just some gnarly sounds that i enjoy while baked!


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> its dubstep homie,no words! just some gnarly sounds that i enjoy while baked!


i like that,makes go i to deep thinking mode for some reason...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 22, 2010)

Wish I could close the flower room up and forget about it.
Any suggestion on how to make that possible?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Wish I could close the flower room up and forget about it.
> Any suggestion on how to make that possible?
> View attachment 1339788


http://www.ezhydroshop.com/products/Tarp-Zip%2dUp-Grow-Tent-Zipper.html just maybe this may work.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 22, 2010)

Heat is my main issue next to cash.
Under 50 bucks do it?

I don't think i need to zip it i just tuck it in for sleep working great so far.
Thankx though Id rep but I cant.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

I assume you have no airflow, at least maybe get a cheap ass fan, even an oscillating one (perhaps you have one, a small one will do), stick it in a carboard box and fashion the box round the fan (perhaps using ducting, making an inlet hole for the air to be sucked in by the fan from outside the box, and an outlet hole that is based around the fan) so that you can then put it up against the opening of the tent, close the opening and have minimal light leakage, but air being drawn from outside into the tent...is all I can think of at the mo.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 22, 2010)

For now this is all i have to work with.
My brother said i could barrow his fan too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

nice, but the light looks a bit high. is that just for the pic?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

One of those is absolutely perfect. Okay, so you are basically constructing a ghetto inline fan/box fan. So you need a box that is fairly snug to the fan. One end needs to be open, or shaped around the oscillating fan, the other side you want a smaller hole so the air is being sucked into that hole. then you can either hang your tent flap over that so that air is being pulled in from outside, or custom cut a hole into the tent to actually fit the box. I saw a guy who done a vertical in the corner of his room, and he had done this with one of his fans and it seemed to work.....if you have any spare ducting you could attach that to the inlet side of the box to create even less light leakage.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> For now this is all i have to work with.
> My brother said i could barrow his fan too.
> View attachment 1339899


i would take the face off of them fans,and give'em atleast 8" from wall/tent, will really help with air flow.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

yup, those grills don't look like much but they disrupt the vortices, or something lol. puff, puff.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> yup, those grills don't look like much but they disrupt the vortices, or something lol. puff, puff.


yep,its crazy how that works.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

I think ML's problem is that he needs to get air into the tent so he can close the door,.....correct me if I am wrong. widdnae be the first time.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry,. We will try to stay on topic. Me high.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

hehe, I wasn't meaning it that way..lol

I had actually deleted a whole sentence about air flow and grates as I thought it sounded dumb, so please enlighten us on these vorticles, and feel free to talk about any old shite you want.

it's all gravy here bru


shnkrmn said:


> Sorry,. We will try to stay on topic. Me high.


EDIT: Me high too...so high i managed to drop a whole bottle of DOG in the snow, luckily the lid didn't open to much, haha. Hazzards of having an outside smoking room.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

lol. I just read in another thread about a guy who dropped a thumb of hash in the snow and had to give up looking for it.

I've been alternating shoveling snow and coming back inside and hitting the chronic. the effect accumulates


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

The malawi 99 is a regular bean, I hope you get a female too. It was by far the nicest looking and smelling plant I have grown to date. I just scrape my jars too.

Outdoor, a question. I'm not a ppm guy but I have a meter. If 200 is relatively low, what is the 500-800 range considered? And, what is considered a strong dose of nutes in ppm? What if your tap water is already 250 ppm to start?

Jig, you guys are getting hammered out there, I would rather have the snow. Are you in any danger of being washed away or mudslid on?

Genuity....again?

shankman, I remember my first one very well too. A bunch of tops in party cups in the top of my closet under cfl's. I think I was getting three grams a plant and I was thrilled. Gonna' try to hit the links on friday morning, wanna' go?

Edit...I forgot, the malawi is also extremely vigorgous.


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 22, 2010)

hey boys hope every one's well here, got a quastion, i hear some growers chop the top part of the plant and let the bottem go for abit longer, is that posible to do? hase any one done this?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

hey MuntantLizzard, DSTs idea about the cardboard box should do the trick if your temps outside the tent aren't too high.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 22, 2010)

sounds like u guys r getting smashed with snow!...wish i had just 6 inches so i could go snowboarding!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 22, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys hope every one's well here, got a quastion, i hear some growers chop the top part of the plant and let the bottem go for abit longer, is that posible to do? hase any one done this?


yeah bro did that last time to let the bottom fluffy buds harden up for a week or so


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah bro did that last time to let the bottom fluffy buds harden up for a week or so


It absolutely works, I did it with my sour cream.


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah bro did that last time to let the bottom fluffy buds harden up for a week or so


thats cool man. did it work well? any problems?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 22, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys hope every one's well here, got a quastion, i hear some growers chop the top part of the plant and let the bottem go for abit longer, is that posible to do? hase any one done this?


Also what you can do is at the start of like the 7th or mid way through the 7th week take all of your large fan leaves off. that will open things up and let the light touch things that were previously blocked. but what i do, is every fan leaf that has a stem showing gets snipped off. what that does is give me as much penetration as possible, and when its time to harvest, all i have to do is sit over a large plastic tote and cut off trim leaves for screen hash, or butter(first batch has yet to be made though), and with that it takes alot less time to trim my buds. now you can still cut the top off if you want, i dont want you to think im saying Las is not right. because if i was going to cut my tops off i would still take the fan leaves off, so after i did cut it it would not have to sit as long after.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> It absolutely works, I did it with my sour cream.


did the bottem buds get bigger ?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I think ML's problem is that he needs to get air into the tent so he can close the door,.....correct me if I am wrong. widdnae be the first time.


 Exactly, Also there is no AC in that room.
The light is at 26" Any closer Burn spots appear. 
Ghetto fan is being considered.

But X-mas Cash is Close isnt it?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

depends if you have been a good boy, lol.



MuntantLizzard said:


> But X-mas Cash is Close isnt it?


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> It absolutely works, I did it with my sour cream.


So the plant wont waste energy repairing its self or get stuned or anything?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2010)

Started by DST 12-22-09

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

It's been one helluva romp.



cof


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 22, 2010)

****************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 1st birthday club 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!******************


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday to us, wow! Thanks DST and everyone for making this thread great.

Nice one cof, thanks.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Jig, you guys are getting hammered out there, I would rather have the snow. Are you in any danger of being washed away or mudslid on?


Only real problem for me is the leak going into my grow space... Grrrrrr. Who thought it would be a good idea to cut holes in the roof? lol

I have been working the jeep out. It does fucking Great in the snow. Just whipped around sorry saps in 2wd cars, and plowed up some steep hills. Kinda sucks having a driving type job when the weathers like this... but it is kinda fun.

Off to try to fix the roof. Wish me luck.

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY 600. Quality thread I tell you (as if we all didn't know that already).

Oh, I also take the face's or whatever you call them off all my fans.

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

happy 24th me !

edit: almost drunk


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 22, 2010)

After taking most of your advice. I post another photo!

Lower light And removes all the hair and a grill out of the fans.
I have nowhere to place them other than that stick. Need more Sticks!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm new here, but Happy Birthday!!!!



nas2007 said:


> ****************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 1st birthday club 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!******************


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy birthday dst and the 600
I need snow so my grow insn't 100º


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy B-Day 600!!! lol

My present to you is some BUD PRoN!!!

Sour D 
&
"Mystery purp" 
both cured


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 22, 2010)

helll fucking yeah!!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 22, 2010)

just a little peek at the 600w grow space
[video=youtube;6Cd2wLCjnNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cd2wLCjnNA[/video]
View attachment 1340610View attachment 1340612View attachment 1340614


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

Flash flood warnings were issued this evening for the ares on the backside of the mountain Jig lives on. It's the are I used to race in and I know a lot of people that live out there. I've been checking Facebook but they're nost posting anything about it so I'm wondering if it's bad. Of course the news mainly covers the richie rich areas that burn every fire season and flood and have mudslides every rain season as if it's a big surprise, lol.

There's been tons of trees getting broke off and landing in the streets around my house so the tree trimming companies are everywhere which is good for them I guess. That and all of the dumbasses that figure since they've a Mercedes or BMW they can still drive 15-20 over the speed limit and swerve around the people that are being cautious are the majority of the local news. The self entitled idiots seem to wrap themselves around trees and poles pretty regularly around here when it rains. I really only feel bad when they hit someone else because usually the people they hit are a car with a fanily inside given that it's the holidays and all.
My Brother-in-law is a firefighter and is stationed at the one that responds to my area and he said 75% or so of the accidents he sees this time of year are of the circumstances I described.

dummys...


----------



## bender420 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello to all the Sixers. Due to space and heat issues I had to downgrade to 400 from 600. 

Anyways I just wanted to swing by and wish every happy and safe holidays. 

Here is the latest update from my log.



bender420 said:


> Happy Holidays to all The Roll it Uppers.
> Here is a mood Xmas Dubstep to get the mood going.
> [video=youtube;FX_DyL180rA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX_DyL180rA[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice Pr0n Bender! 
I like the Dubstep too. I've never listened to dubstep when I'm not high but I do listen to it when high (like now thanks to the neighbor, haha).

He was asking me if I'd harvested anything new yet so I showed him the Afghan Kush that's curing and he insisted I take a trade for some Bubba. How could I resist?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

absolutely beautiful buds as usual bender


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool song bender.... I'm waking the neighbors with that one. That shit lumps.

Beautiful buds too... and whodat - thanks for the early gift.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Cool song bender.... I'm waking the neighbors with that one. That shit lumps.
> 
> Beautiful buds too... and whodat - thanks for the early gift.



lol thats just a pre gift


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Jig. I'll be firing up the 1000w tomorrow with soemplants under it. A bit excited about it since it's all new stuff to me, using a light rail, scrog and 1000watts.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> just a little peek at the 600w grow space


Man this plant looks cool. Sativa leaves if I ever saw them. Thanks for stopping by Mane

Sounds exciting Dez. I'm gonna pop my beans in the cubes tonight... that is if I ever stop playing skate on my new ps3. My old one crapped out finally. Sux.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you guys, appreciate the kindness. 

And yeah Dub-Step is my religion. 

Here is one of my favs

[video=youtube;4eA7Qu7Lz2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eA7Qu7Lz2g[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

i love this club.

i totally made contact with an alien race telepathically this night. i had to share this with someone so im sharing it with you!!

love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bender420 (Dec 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i love this club.
> 
> i totally made contact with an alien race telepathically this night. i had to share this with someone so im sharing it with you!!
> 
> love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMFAO

Is this an inside 600 joke or somethin


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

bender420 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Is this an inside 600 joke or somethin


no joke. only truth from me brotha


----------



## bender420 (Dec 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> no joke. only truth from me brotha


Dawg Dawg, drop some knowledge, I am tryin to fux with some aliens.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i love this club.
> 
> i totally made contact with an alien race telepathically this night. i had to share this with someone so im sharing it with you!!
> 
> love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What did they say?


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey 600 Watters, and all our friends out there. Cool with the anniversary, I like that!!! And didn't even realise myself!!!

SWEET!!!! I am finally getting out of my training undies, hehe.

Lovely pr0n from everyone!!!!

And there's only one thing I insist on in the 600, and no offence to Wally....please lets leave Alien discussions off the thread, haha. Only reason is one of my mates here is obssessed with it, to the point where this is generally where the conversation is steered everytime I meet him. When I talk, see, or speak to an Alien, then I am happy they exist, until then....I got other things to talk about and problems closer to home to deal with, lmao....

Quick memory update on sexes. My Bleeseberry Kush is a beautifull lady. My SSH is a beautiful lady, I have a Timewarp lady, I have several DPPxJTR ladies, and I also have a few Mannetjes as well. The DPPxJTR is probably one of the nicest looking male plants I have seen to date. Updates from me at some point when my wife stops hogging HER camera, lol.

Peace,

DST


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

understood. ill just relay the message. they said love. and then love some more. and thats it


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

o and stop worrying and just love!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 23, 2010)

De-lated Happy Birthday all 600 watter's! Thank's for the Ireplacable wealth of knowledge, friend's and general Help! Much Appriciated Guy's! Y'all know who!;>)

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> o and stop worrying and just love!!!


nice smoke was it Wally?



greenjambo said:


> De-lated Happy Birthday all 600 watter's! Thank's for the Ireplacable wealth of knowledge, friend's and general Help! Much Appriciated Guy's! Y'all know who!;>)
> 
> jambo;>)


Thanks brother Jambo...a true green brother, lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 23, 2010)

More than welcome Home-boy lol.

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

Only one year, feeels like 3. Wish i had some poirn for yas but im too tired and my girlfriends asleep in my bedroom where the porn is lmao.


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

girlfriend - bedroom - porn - all in the one sentence.....and not even a mention of hanky panky...



mr west said:


> Only one year, feeels like 3. Wish i had some poirn for yas but im too tired and my girlfriends asleep in my bedroom where the porn is lmao.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

twas some good fungus my friend. but what happened happened. the message is still the same. love


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

Ah the old fungus, well I have seen a plastic bag turn into a big fluffy white Persian Cat that jumped up at me and took a swipe at my hand....but then I still take my shopping home in bags from the supermarket and then squash them in another bag without worrying I am being cruel to cats....lol. Thats funghi for ya!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Ah the old fungus, well I have seen a plastic bag turn into a big fluffy white Persian Cat that jumped up at me and took a swipe at my hand....but then I still take my shopping home in bags from the supermarket and then squash them in another bag without worrying I am being cruel to cats....lol. Thats funghi for ya!


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

aaaaaah, nice pic, soothing on the eyes


wally nutter said:


>


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

glad i could ease your vision


----------



## budolskie (Dec 23, 2010)

just over 15 oz all together of dryed bud on my first grow with 9 plants


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

[youtube]/v/ORFVdtSKNE4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
music time


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

Good morning to those in the states, good afternoon to those elsewhere on terra firma. Hope all you guys in the west/mid-west and northern parts of the country are well. We have some weather going on this year, and you guys in the EU aren't far behind either.

I've been listening to some of the music posted, generally I don't, I'm just an old die hard rock and roller, long live Jim, Jimi and Janis, may they rock eternally. I have to say, you guys sure are some stoners. Maybe I'm just not stoned enough to get it?

Christmas vacation is upon me even though I actually was hoping to work today, so I'm off for the next four days, I guess I'll watch my plants grow. Speaking of, I'm thinking of a tee time for tomorrow morning and it just dawned on me, earlier in the year I threw out about a hundred beans on one of the local golf courses that had a fair amount of water on it, I think I'll have to make a tee time for there tomorrow see if anything grew over the summer. I would be happier than a pig in shit if I found one plant that had flowered.

Back to the music thing, the six hundred club and our members. I'm sure we all have in time placed a persona to people on this thread. For some reason listening to the music this morning I started wondering, how old, or young, is everyone?

I'll start off, the curious old fart is a day older than dirt, I'm only as old as dirt, I'll be fifty eight in february, you?


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

ill be 38 end of jan lol


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Good morning to those in the states, good afternoon to those elsewhere on terra firma. Hope all you guys in the west/mid-west and northern parts of the country are well. We have some weather going on this year, and you guys in the EU aren't far behind either.
> 
> I've been listening to some of the music posted, generally I don't, I'm just an old die hard rock and roller, long live Jim, Jimi and Janis, may they rock eternally. I have to say, you guys sure are some stoners. Maybe I'm just not stoned enough to get it?
> 
> ...


good morning!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm fifty-two, since we are spelling it out lol.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

i am lvl eighteen


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2010)

is that dog lvls?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

just 18 passes around the sun


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2010)

But you grew up on one of the gas giants, right?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

possibly, i duhno


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

lol, hes a youngun alright lol, he has enthusiasum lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

How this shankman, LVIII. better than spelling it out?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol, hes a youngun alright lol, he has enthusiasum lol.


It's the young uns' like wally that change the world, not us old farts.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> It's the young uns' like wally that change the world, not us old farts.


i'm doing my best, just need time is all


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

I am in some serious trouble and need opinions on what to do. I just looked over at my little wireless weather station and it says rain is coming to my grow room. It has an arrow pointing down and a picture of a cloud with rain falling, any suggestions?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2010)

umbrella. galoshes. Definitely galoshes.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

high humidity?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2010)

Dirt is 60.

Get a new weather radio.

According to my arthritis, it's going to rain. I never owned a barometer, now I am one.



cof


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

Tis the humidity. It dropped one percent and no more rain in the forecast.

You make me laugh cof, I think arthur is starting to move into a few of my old bones, golden years my arse.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

29 or 30 yrs young............lol


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 23, 2010)

35 going on 50 over here according to my wife.

While I'm catching up I'd like to ask a question of the mighty 600 members.
I'm planning on putting some plants that have been vegging a while now under a screen and wanted to supercrop them to get everything growing outward. The stems growing vertically right now are pretty solid and rigid so I won't be able to squeeze them by hand, do you guys think it'll be okay to squeeze them with a tool like pliers to get them to fall over? It's only on two of the plants, the others are all soft enough to squeeze by hand.

Another thing I was thinking I could do is just start tying them down to pull them outward and pull them a little more every few hours or something for a couple of days before putting them under the screen.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2010)

sure. Just wrap something soft around the jaws of the pliers so you don't really crush the um, yea, xylem and phloem.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^hehe...^^^


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

what i do is this. the stem is strong yes? it is made of lil cells working as one yes? you start popping those stems eventually the integrity is gone. so i use my fingers and work it till it can be bent. you just sorta massage it firmly


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2010)

31 here....


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 23, 2010)

That's how I have done all of them so far, I start gently squeezing in one direction and then go 90 degrees from that and do the same. I go back and forth a couple of times and then it's usually soft enough to fall over on it's own. I just wasn't sure it would work with them being so rigid. They're not turning brown or getting really woody yet though so maybe that will stil work. 

I'll give it a shot and if I can't get it to go I'll get some pliers with something to pad them and go that route.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 23, 2010)

Got this one through one that was posted last night in here:
[video=youtube;u66gMwu7J54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u66gMwu7J54&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 23, 2010)

thats some hot fire!


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

I was giggling like a school girl at these comments.....thanks gents.

I am in my late 30's, tall, handsome, good cook, gardener, and occassional handy man (<ha fekin ha) here's the deal breaker, I smoke de ganj man...oh, and not available!

I think I am coming out of the closet as well, I am falling in love with my male DPPxJTR, which I think Westy should call Psycho Killer, after one of my fave songs....pics tomorrow, he is a hunk of funk!!!

few glazed looking eyes in the vid
[youtube]l5zFsy9VIdM[/youtube]



shnkrmn said:


> umbrella. galoshes. Definitely galoshes.





curious old fart said:


> Dirt is 60.
> 
> Get a new weather radio.
> 
> ...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 23, 2010)

*why are you so sweaty?*

*" I was watching cops " *

ahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 23, 2010)

Haven't heard that song in a while.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> I was giggling like a school girl at these comments.....thanks gents.
> 
> I am in my late 30's, tall, handsome, good cook, gardener, and occassional handy man (<ha fekin ha) here's the deal breaker, I smoke de ganj man...oh, and not available!
> 
> ...


I think he should call it Jack Ripper, the psycho killer.

Personally I don't care what it's called, I just want to know how do I get some?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

The question/notion/idea of, what if the internet did not exist and we all, we the six hundred, had to actually live together as a community. Do you think we could make it work, would people still stop by 'the club' and be social and interact with each other as we do on here with each other? Is that a pipe dream?

I say it isn't. I was a heroin addict for about twenty years starting at the age of fifteen. At sixteen I found myself in a live in drug program, completely cut off from the outside world, no phone, no radio, no newspapers no television for almost a year and a half and the internet didn't exist then. I didn't even know where I was, all I knew, I was in the country, not a sound of the city around, nothing but rolling hills and us, all the other drug addicts, mostly heroin addicts. There was no professional anything, drug addicts ran the place. You came in as a newbie and one day you found yourself in charge to a certain degree and then you graduated and left to a now productive life. As usual, I bucked the system and returned to being a junkie for the next eighteen years. It was the hardest place I've ever lived...as in you were responsible for you at all times and if you fucked up, you paid the price immediately. It was also the coolest experience I've had in my life even though I was a young teen. I learned how to live and work together with people from all different walks of life, all different colors and different ethnic back grounds. It was great, of course everyone didn't get along with everyone but there was enough room where friction didn't ever build to where physical stuff happened. If it got bad enough, you would get in a group with that person, scream and holler at each other and then find a way to at least be civil to one another. Wally you mention fasting. I did a thing there where I was in a group for about thirty hours, awake the whole time, and no food, only liquids but we had soup. I can see where you get the spiritual from, I felt like I was tripping by the time the 'marathon' ended.

As long as it's clear what is expected of people, I think we could darn well run our own community and have a place to hang out at night for all the members. 

Thoughts?


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

As long as we had somewhere to be alone aswell it could work. Theres a lot to be said for comunity living i think


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^ cops can't get in?


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> As long as we had somewhere to be alone aswell it could work. Theres a lot to be said for comunity living i think


i think i might be able to handle it,after so many yrs in the pen,so many different people.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

cops can come in but they cant leave lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 23, 2010)

3eyes is 37 (14 in the head according to my Mrs) thoughts on a community yes i think it could work there would be plenty to grow and smoke so a very chilled out atmos could be achieved but as Mr West said private time can be equally important as social time, the 1 question is would we get anything done all being stoners? I personally won't smoke until i have finished every thing that needs to be done when i smoke it's feet up either reading, watching TV or playing internet poker (funny money only coz i'm tight and don't like loosing lol)


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 23, 2010)

is there electricity ?
we ani't shit with out it.
Guns check
farm our own food check
make beer & wine check


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

who would emerge as the alpha male tho, I have no asperations for leadership but it will prolly be an issue at some point.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 23, 2010)

Leader? 
Communist !


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

someones gotta pay for all the elecy lol, maybe we could hijack a wind turbine


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 23, 2010)

Green renewable energy would be good, how many wind turbines would be needed to run all the 600w lamps? the houses could be constructed using the by products of the bud production I.E. hemp fiber boards, hemp fiber insulation etc etc


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

get enough turbines and we could sell electricity and ensure this way of life


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

i think we could do it!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> get enough turbines and we could sell electricity and ensure this way of life


now you talkin...........


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

I think they are bout 1.2 million each the turbines


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

heres my turbines lol....


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> now you talkin...........


if thats u in ur avatar gen with those arms ill be ur bitch lol


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> cops can come in but they cant leave lmao


that's what i'm talkin bout.LOL.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

Firstly, I also wanted to comment on Gens avatar earlier, just got sidewayed, i was creasin myself, great pic!!!! you'll get the rep when I can mate, hehe.



mr west said:


> if thats u in ur avatar gen with those arms ill be ur bitch lol


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, my head is full of thoughts, what have I started.......I got to say one thing, whatever happens, as long as the place is warm and my misses can enjoy the sun, then we are there...pm me the gps co-odinates please? lol.

Providing you could find a piece of land on the planet that didn't have laws to curb our enthusiasms, we could may be buy an Island and start a Sovereign Ganja state. Man, we get the right people on board and up for a project like that, you could effectively be using generators run from derivatives of hemp oil, it would all be in the refining I guess. The possibilities are endless, the whole world runs on Oil, and what does our beautiful plant produce in abundance, -re-usable oil. You got a country already working independant of oil, then you got a strong independant place.....probably quite dangerous what with some rich hating mofo's......need to hit the bong.

D


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> if thats u in ur avatar gen with those arms ill be ur bitch lol





DST said:


> Firstly, I also wanted to comment on Gens avatar earlier, just got sidewayed, i was creasin myself, great pic!!!! you'll get the rep when I can mate, hehe.


you guys are crazy....lol
that was me back in 00',when i was in the bing/big house,it was "jack ass" day....lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

arms as thick as my legs lol, its all the carbs they feed ya in jail init?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> As long as we had somewhere to be alone aswell it could work. Theres a lot to be said for comunity living i think


 
i feel you on that one Mr West.. i can socialize and fellowship with my fellow community members like the best of them, but it is understood that whether it be socializing or fellowshiping it needs to be boundaries, and respect for other people's time, and space ,and privacy. because it is nothing worst than someone you have "NOTHING" in common with( other than growing) wanting to be your best bud just because we are in the same "community", or just because we're both black, or because we both have Ford Explorer's. so in my honest opinion i dont think it would work. i think that there would be the same elements in our hemp city that exist in every city, and the only two things that would change is there would never be a shortage , and no one would have to worry bout getting busted, but every other pro and con would still exist. i think the one reason that the 600 works is because there is no pressure. there is no pressure to build a rapport, no pressure to socialize. but it is easier to build one , or to socialize because we do it on a "want to" basis. you read a post, you like or you dont like . you comment or you dont comment. somebody sends a friend request you accept it or not. because its only you infront of your computer screen, alone. theres no pressure of feeling somewhat trapped to conversate ,or, to whatever degree, worrying about someone's feelings that may have extended a olive branch of friendship, but you really were not feeling them. ill take myself for example. DST, Mr West, and Don Gin and Ton, and Butters were pretty much the first people i traded post with in my first thread. that was in '08, i think. out of those four; i make sure any time i see butters i holler at him(which is rare), Mr West and Don, i would like think we are pretty cool to the point that if im gone for a minute and they see me post something they would get at me and say hey in their own special way, and i them. now DST he would be the only person that ive talked with about different things(other than weed) from women to my dream of getting the fuck out of the U.S. and moving to the Dam. so there you have it four people, three levels of coolness, all on our own terms individually, and if we do one day meet, that to will be on our own terms. not like staying in a community where at some point in time you "HAVE" to deal with somebody you really might not want to deal with. just like this long ass post, if you dont feel like reading it.............on to the next one. but it would be harder, if we were face to face, to be a rude asshole and just walk off right when i started talking, ormidway through my statement, like Mr West said, "there's alot to be said about community living".


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> arms as thick as my legs lol, its all the carbs they feed ya in jail init?


some of the fittest people i know were in there,its crazyhow well they really feed ya,
till you get back to the real world,thats the real test,tryin to stay that way..
i think even the water had a shit load of crabs....lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> i feel you on that one Mr West.. i can socialize and fellowship with my fellow community members like the best of them, but it is understood that whether it be socializing or fellowshiping it needs to be boundaries, and respect for other people's time, and space ,and privacy. because it is nothing worst than someone you have "NOTHING" in common with( other than growing) wanting to be your best bud just because we are in the same "community", or just because we're both black, or because we both have Ford Explorer's. so in my honest opinion i dont think it would work. i think that there would be the same elements in our hemp city that exist in every city, and the only two things that would change is there would never be a shortage , and no one would have to worry bout getting busted, but every other pro and con would still exist. i think the one reason that the 600 works is because there is no pressure. there is no pressure to build a rapport, no pressure to socialize. but it is easier to build one , or to socialize because we do it on a "want to" basis. you read a post, you like or you dont like . you comment or you dont comment. somebody sends a friend request you accept it or not. because its only you infront of your computer screen, alone. theres no pressure of feeling somewhat trapped to conversate ,or, to whatever degree, worrying about someone's feelings that may have extended a olive branch of friendship, but you really were not feeling them. ill take myself for example. DST, Mr West, and Don Gin and Ton, and Butters were pretty much the first people i traded post with in my first thread. that was in '08, i think. out of those four; i make sure any time i see butters i holler at him(which is rare), Mr West and Don, i would like think we are pretty cool to the point that if im gone for a minute and they see me post something they would get at me and say hey in their own special way, and i them. now DST he would be the only person that ive talked with about different things(other than weed) from women to my dream of getting the fuck out of the U.S. and moving to the Dam. so there you have it four people, three levels of coolness, all on our own terms individually, and if we do one day meet, that to will be on our own terms. not like staying in a community where at some point in time you "HAVE" to deal with somebody you really might not want to deal with. just like this long ass post, if you dont feel like reading it.............on to the next one. but it would be harder, if we were face to face, to be a rude asshole and just walk off right when i started talking, ormidway through my statement, like Mr West said, "there's alot to be said about community living".
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


i did read and didnt skip over. Its been a long time but seems like a few weeks.>>>>>>>


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;uN2bsYMXR70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN2bsYMXR70[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> i feel you on that one Mr West.. i can socialize and fellowship with my fellow community members like the best of them, but it is understood that whether it be socializing or fellowshiping it needs to be boundaries, and respect for other people's time, and space ,and privacy. because it is nothing worst than someone you have "NOTHING" in common with( other than growing) wanting to be your best bud just because we are in the same "community", or just because we're both black, or because we both have Ford Explorer's. so in my honest opinion i dont think it would work. i think that there would be the same elements in our hemp city that exist in every city, and the only two things that would change is there would never be a shortage , and no one would have to worry bout getting busted, but every other pro and con would still exist. i think the one reason that the 600 works is because there is no pressure. there is no pressure to build a rapport, no pressure to socialize. but it is easier to build one , or to socialize because we do it on a "want to" basis. you read a post, you like or you dont like . you comment or you dont comment. somebody sends a friend request you accept it or not. because its only you infront of your computer screen, alone. theres no pressure of feeling somewhat trapped to conversate ,or, to whatever degree, worrying about someone's feelings that may have extended a olive branch of friendship, but you really were not feeling them. ill take myself for example. DST, Mr West, and Don Gin and Ton, and Butters were pretty much the first people i traded post with in my first thread. that was in '08, i think. out of those four; i make sure any time i see butters i holler at him(which is rare), Mr West and Don, i would like think we are pretty cool to the point that if im gone for a minute and they see me post something they would get at me and say hey in their own special way, and i them. now DST he would be the only person that ive talked with about different things(other than weed) from women to my dream of getting the fuck out of the U.S. and moving to the Dam. so there you have it four people, three levels of coolness, all on our own terms individually, and if we do one day meet, that to will be on our own terms. not like staying in a community where at some point in time you "HAVE" to deal with somebody you really might not want to deal with. just like this long ass post, if you dont feel like reading it.............on to the next one. but it would be harder, if we were face to face, to be a rude asshole and just walk off right when i started talking, ormidway through my statement, like Mr West said, "there's alot to be said about community living".
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-



I read through it as well and I gotta say... Zen you only get a day pass LOL.

I feel like this screen I sit in front of is some what of a barrier keeping me from being myself most of the time.
I personally would love to meet some of you cats, I have this mental image of what all of you look like but I bet its way off lol. 
When its all said and done the six is a great place to chill.

Ballast pr0n anyone?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2010)

lmao ballast pr0n


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I read through it as well and I gotta say... Zen you only get a day pass LOL.
> 
> I feel like this screen I sit in front of is some what of a barrier keeping me from being myself most of the time.
> I personally would love to meet some of you cats, I have this mental image of what all of you look like but I bet its way off lol.
> ...


are the green ones galaxy ballast?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

yes sir  with COUGH "1,000 W" digilux bulbs....


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 23, 2010)

Gotta love a good ballast setup! This 600 club is huge. LOVE IT!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> yes sir  with COUGH "1,000 W" digilux bulbs....


4400 is a pretty exclusive club


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2010)

I have lumen envy.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 23, 2010)

I read Green Weed just now by Dr. Seymour Kindbuds.
Any one heard of him?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought this was pretty funny: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_robertson_marijuana

Even Pat Robertson thinks we need to change MJ laws.

Oh... and about the community living deal. I think it would work quite well if we kept to the ways we have here. Like Zen was saying always sucks to have someone hanging around youd don't like... but if we kept our lives like we keep ourselves on here I think it would be grand. It doesn't make you a dick to tell someone you don't want to hang out with them... it just makes you honest.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Zen, this is pretty much in a nutshell what I was thinking, i.e the parts about only having 1 immediate common link. However, I personally think as people 1 Common link is generally all you need to be able to tollerate another man, or in other words, RESPECT for that person. ONce you have that for your fello wman, anything can be achieved. It's all in the communication method and delivery. Some poeople just need to be taught that (it's not that easy to get ones point across in a succinct manner 100% of the time.



ZEN MASTER said:


> i feel you on that one Mr West.. i can socialize and fellowship with my fellow community members like the best of them, but it is understood that whether it be socializing or fellowshiping it needs to be boundaries, and respect for other people's time, and space ,and privacy. because it is nothing worst than someone you have "NOTHING" in common with( other than growing) wanting to be your best bud just because we are in the same "community", or just because we're both black, or because we both have Ford Explorer's. so in my honest opinion i dont think it would work. i think that there would be the same elements in our hemp city that exist in every city, and the only two things that would change is there would never be a shortage , and no one would have to worry bout getting busted, but every other pro and con would still exist. i think the one reason that the 600 works is because there is no pressure. there is no pressure to build a rapport, no pressure to socialize. but it is easier to build one , or to socialize because we do it on a "want to" basis. you read a post, you like or you dont like . you comment or you dont comment. somebody sends a friend request you accept it or not. because its only you infront of your computer screen, alone. theres no pressure of feeling somewhat trapped to conversate ,or, to whatever degree, worrying about someone's feelings that may have extended a olive branch of friendship, but you really were not feeling them. ill take myself for example. DST, Mr West, and Don Gin and Ton, and Butters were pretty much the first people i traded post with in my first thread. that was in '08, i think. out of those four; i make sure any time i see butters i holler at him(which is rare), Mr West and Don, i would like think we are pretty cool to the point that if im gone for a minute and they see me post something they would get at me and say hey in their own special way, and i them. now DST he would be the only person that ive talked with about different things(other than weed) from women to my dream of getting the fuck out of the U.S. and moving to the Dam. so there you have it four people, three levels of coolness, all on our own terms individually, and if we do one day meet, that to will be on our own terms. not like staying in a community where at some point in time you "HAVE" to deal with somebody you really might not want to deal with. just like this long ass post, if you dont feel like reading it.............on to the next one. but it would be harder, if we were face to face, to be a rude asshole and just walk off right when i started talking, ormidway through my statement, like Mr West said, "there's alot to be said about community living".
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-





mr west said:


> arms as thick as my legs lol, its all the carbs they feed ya in jail init?


You better starting eating mare Shreddies mate!!!!



genuity said:


> i think even the water had a shit load of crabs....lol


That was a classic line...perhaps we should start using their water to grow our girls!!!! Now wouldn't that be something. The Prison System prodicing MJ...how retarded would that be!!!



whodatnation said:


> I read through it as well and I gotta say... Zen you only get a day pass LOL.
> 
> I feel like this screen I sit in front of is some what of a barrier keeping me from being myself most of the time.
> I personally would love to meet some of you cats, I have this mental image of what all of you look like but I bet its way off lol.
> ...


Brilliant post Whodat, I agree, I want to MEET everyone!!! If you come to the Dam you can meet DST!!!



whodatnation said:


> yes sir  with COUGH "1,000 W" digilux bulbs....


Awaiting news on some new ballasts from a good 600 watter!! Lumateks to replace my dinosaurs.



TheOrganic said:


> Gotta love a good ballast setup! This 600 club is huge. LOVE IT!


Thanks The Organic, please feel free to join us...you gotta throw some Pr0n up though!!!



curious old fart said:


> 4400 is a pretty exclusive club
> 
> 
> cof


Seems to produce quite sticky looking bud though!!!



MuntantLizzard said:


> I read Green Weed just now by Dr. Seymour Kindbuds.
> Any one heard of him?


Never heard of it...please tell more.



jigfresh said:


> I thought this was pretty funny: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_robertson_marijuana
> 
> Even Pat Robertson thinks we need to change MJ laws.
> 
> Oh... and about the community living deal. I think it would work quite well if we kept to the ways we have here. Like Zen was saying always sucks to have someone hanging around youd don't like... but if we kept our lives like we keep ourselves on here I think it would be grand. It doesn't make you a dick to tell someone you don't want to hang out with them... it just makes you honest.


Everyone just needs a bit of space, I mean I need space from my wife at times! No offence to her, that's just the way humans are.

Will be providing an update to day with som epics, got the camera back.

Have a good Xmas Eve,

DST


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 24, 2010)

Green Weed Says we should all go organic and stop fucking up the environment with chemical fertilizers.
I think the 600 needs a book about using chemicals and electricity...
A book with references to all kinds of scientific compiled data.
All we would have to do is well DO IT. 0ur book will be better. and cost less $10-12


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 24, 2010)

I think mr west looks like his avatar ! is that just me?


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

haha, I also thought that....but I'll let Mr West clarify his looks. If you check his thread he has a pic on there dressed as Tommy Chong, haha.


MuntantLizzard said:


> I think mr west looks like his avatar ! is that just me?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 24, 2010)

How do you dress as Tommy Chong?
Get relly baked grow a beard and tan alot?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Wow, my head is full of thoughts, what have I started.......I got to say one thing, whatever happens, as long as the place is warm and my misses can enjoy the sun, then we are there...pm me the gps co-odinates please? lol.
> 
> Providing you could find a piece of land on the planet that didn't have laws to curb our enthusiasms, we could may be buy an Island and start a Sovereign Ganja state. Man, we get the right people on board and up for a project like that, you could effectively be using generators run from derivatives of hemp oil, it would all be in the refining I guess. The possibilities are endless, the whole world runs on Oil, and what does our beautiful plant produce in abundance, -re-usable oil. You got a country already working independant of oil, then you got a strong independant place.....probably quite dangerous what with some rich hating mofo's......need to hit the bong.
> 
> D


There have been attempts. Some fat cat built a manmade island off somewhere off italy and created his own colony, currency etc, the italian military blew it up with C4. Some other guy made a manmade island off some country as his own, the military promptly went in and siezed it as their own.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> How do you dress as Tommy Chong?
> Get relly baked grow a beard and tan alot?


Mr west as Tommy Chong..............






easy


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

mr west, very nice pic, did you win that joint for the costume?

As to the six hundred living as a community. It's easier than you think, it all takes is the right attitude and people knowing the boundaries. There would be no need for everyone to like everyone, that is just not reasonable, we are after all human. I think you guys are picturing this as being on top of one another 24/7. When I was in that drug program, there was anywhere between one hundred and one hundred thirty people living in one BIG house. There were people in there I rarely spoke with, I just didn't care for them, but I never disrespected them and I was always civil. Civil being the key word. Everyone had a job. We would have breakfast a morning meeting and then everyone off to their job. Lunch everyone would get together again, after lunch we would have an hour of some type of activity, one day it was a woman who came in and taught us some yoga breathing exercises and how to relax your body and mind, and then we would go back to work for a couple of more hours and then it would be dinner and after dinner other activities or just sitting around shooting the breeze. There were also forty eight acres of land surrounding this place so you could wander all over. If you've ever seen the movie the stand, I kind of picture it like that, with no walking dude or trash can man.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

One last thing, I think that is tommy chong and the pic in mr west's avatar is mr west. It is funny how in our mind's eye we picture people. Jig, I caught a glimpse of a pic of parts of you, not how I had you pictured in my mind. Get some sun, son.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

you can see the same sad look in the eyes


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

mr west, I'm no expert when it comes to facial recognition but those eyes don't look sad to me. If I didn't know better, I would say you were irish, cause those eyes in that pic are smiling.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

That's a classic pic indeed!!!! Well folks, this is a blatant cut and past from my journal, but with htis amount of pics there is no way I am fannying aroun dwith it again. haha.

Well it's been a trip of a year at the 600, celebrating our anniversary just before Xmas, sharing all our lovely Green ladies off. I think everyone on here can be super proud of themselves for making this thread what it is, and for growing some of the nicest looking Dank around.

So without further fuss and gobshite...here are the pics

*DPQ Reveg*



*DOG Reveg*




*DPP x JTR Male*






*OG Kush*




*Mr and Mrs Timewarp*




*BOLO Kush*



*Grape Ape*




*Casey Jones scrog*


*DPPxJTR number3*



*Cheese BX2 scrog*



*Some yins*



*Oscar Headband*


*Bleeseberry Kush*



*Herijuana and NDB Herijuana*


*Chillberry Kush (think its a male)*


*Super Silver Haze*



*DPPxJTR Female - real looker*





*Deep Psychosis 1*



*DPPxLivers Female*




*DPPxLivers Male*





*RomulanxTimewarp*



*Jig's sativa - Male*


*Mando Berry*




*Ground floor*

*1st floor*

*two up two down*


*Deep Psychosis Male*



*Psychosis X WW*




*Ho-ho-ho, Merry Xmas to all  and Happiness, DST*


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

Impressive to say the least dst, quite the selection of strains and nice pics to boot. After all that looking, it's time to do some smoking.

You trying to give cof a run for his money with all the different strains going?


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

haha, just showing you more experienced gents that the younger generation ain't no fools either.



Heads Up said:


> Impressive to say the least dst, quite the selection of strains and nice pics to boot. After all that looking, it's time to do some smoking.
> 
> You trying to give cof a run for his money with all the different strains going?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

Well boys, would love to hang out and chit-chat for a while more but it's time to get ready for golfing. I threw out about a hundred beans on this course earlier in the year. Most people hope to bag a birdie or two when golfing, I'm hoping to bag some bud today when I go.

Merry Christmas for those who believe, happy winter solstice for all the pagans.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

golfing......u bastad, Im gagging for a game lol need flashing singing balls with gps to play here today lmao.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 24, 2010)

What up 600....been busy with work and the pregnant wifey......and....It will be a girl!!!(just found out yesterday).....so...good looking pr0n everyone....DST...amazing....I find it funny when I say I don't have enough room to do something like that and then I remember you're in a fekin closet......crazy....I"m 27 but feel like 72....work and living in colorado for 8yrs snowboarding and skating has fuct up the knees ankles and pretty much every joint on my body.....hah...joint....anyway....I think we could def. have a little place of our own....it all starts with love...if that be love for one another or love for something in common....and not a little bitch type of love....the real shit!!!!...well.....9:00am....snowing....think it's time to pack the bong!!!!

Peace
Endlscycle


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey ENDLS!! Hope you are enjoying that bong sir. You take it easy on them joints eh!!! lol

Peace and love to you and yours!!! All the best for the festive season.

DST


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> What up 600....been busy with work and the pregnant wifey......and....It will be a girl!!!(just found out yesterday).....so...good looking pr0n everyone....DST...amazing....I find it funny when I say I don't have enough room to do something like that and then I remember you're in a fekin closet......crazy....I"m 27 but feel like 72....work and living in colorado for 8yrs snowboarding and skating has fuct up the knees ankles and pretty much every joint on my body.....hah...joint....anyway....I think we could def. have a little place of our own....it all starts with love...if that be love for one another or love for something in common....and not a little bitch type of love....the real shit!!!!...well.....9:00am....snowing....think it's time to pack the bong!!!!
> 
> Peace
> Endlscycle


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

lol, gotdamn D!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 24, 2010)

Nadolig llawen-merry Christmas to all @ the 600


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 24, 2010)

Well Lad's, gonna be an early one forme the night. So all the Best to the 600 Watters when it comes!
Hope all y'all have a great one!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Prettige Kerstdagen en een gelukkig Nieuwjaar - Have a gid Xmas and a Merry Hogmanay people....gluhwein and ye old sour mash fukkin rocks people!!! With a fatty naturally, lol.

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2010)

DST

It amazes me just how many strains can be raised at one time in a relatively small area. Another lovely tour of the garden.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all and may God bless you!


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmas to all in the 600! happy holidays for those that celebrate other ways this holiday season.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy holidaze everyone and all


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

Im loving how we all get mushy and i love all the love>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>tincture oil smashes it for potancy lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice pic spread DST... Lots of variety in that cab. 

From the 1BMM family to yours. Merry Christamas brothers and sisters of the 600. Its been a great year knowing you all. Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

christmas greetings one and all 

hope u guys and girls have a good one. Its been a year to the day i signed up to riu its been great finding some like minded people 

all the best for 2011,


Las


----------



## ghb (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmas everybody in the 600, if anybody is like me and doesn't quite feel in the christmas spirit this might help. 























i took them on my web cam so they aren't the best quality.

peace to all, especially the people who are not as fortunate as ourselves.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;-iIVpKyyQ9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iIVpKyyQ9Q[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Iv always wanted to have a ganja "TREE" ready for harvest on christmas so I can decorate it and have the fam trim it while we eat and drink all day- needless to say I would be giving everyone some erb for their presents


----------



## obeyme20 (Dec 24, 2010)

hey guy first time grow with a 600w hps.Just bought a few clones from the shop yesterday and wanted to see how far i should keep the light above them. my area is 2ft by 5ft by 7 tall.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> hey guy first time grow with a 600w hps.Just bought a few clones from the shop yesterday and wanted to see how far i should keep the light above them. my area is 2ft by 5ft by 7 tall.


Start with 2' (24" to 30") and watch for heat stress...What is the temp in the grow area?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> hey guy first time grow with a 600w hps.Just bought a few clones from the shop yesterday and wanted to see how far i should keep the light above them. my area is 2ft by 5ft by 7 tall.


 for their first taste of HID light I would keep it maybe 30 inches away for two days and then lower it to 15 to 20 inches away depending on temp and airflow around the bulb. I'v gotten my 600 as close as 7 inches in a cooltube but any closer would cause bleaching. Basically you want it as close as possible without burning or bleaching your plants, but some might keep it farther away to get an even footprint on the canopy.

just my 2cents


EDIT: Ah COF is older than I but still quicker 

edit again- !!!Dst that is an amazing line up bro!!!  happy growing.


----------



## obeyme20 (Dec 24, 2010)

the temp is 75! 2 small fans run and the clones are rooted i got them from the medi shop how many plants should i fit in that space


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> the temp is 75! 2 small fans run and the clones are rooted i got them from the medi shop how many plants should i fit in that space


well I guess it depends on how much time you got, Id say 5 small or 3 medium or 2 even maybe one large plant could fill it nicely.
And with that head room you might be able to pull off a double decker with two lights.
My only concern is the outer areas not receiving as much light as the middle, If you dont have the funds for another light or a light rail I would suggest manually moving the light from one side to the other maybe every or every other day...
just my 2cents


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> the temp is 75! 2 small fans run and the clones are rooted i got them from the medi shop how many plants should i fit in that space


you have good light coverage over a 3' x 3' area. How many plants is your choice.


cof


----------



## obeyme20 (Dec 24, 2010)

do you think 3 medium ones at like 3.5 feet then flower them would yield more then 5 small


----------



## obeyme20 (Dec 24, 2010)

ok i have another spot in my apartment that is a 3 by 3 area would i get more yield if i 4 medium plants or 8 small


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> do you think 3 medium ones at like 3.5 feet then flower them would yield more then 5 small


Depends on strain. What are you working with?


----------



## obeyme20 (Dec 24, 2010)

i got 2 white russian and 2 heavenly og and 1 purp mendo
for $50 and they are rooted


----------



## obeyme20 (Dec 24, 2010)

did you grow this
NIce


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;QVxNcmGeT-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVxNcmGeT-4[/video]


&#9829;


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Im diggin it wally, thanks 
oh and your plants look HEALTHY  what nutes are you using?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;5KsvStAf5L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KsvStAf5L0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Im diggin it wally, thanks
> oh and your plants look HEALTHY  what nutes are you using?


i use the international house of guano, molasses and humega. thats it. maybe some epsom salts or something extra if need be.

i also brew for at least 2 days preferably three. they drink the tea about once or twice a week. every other watering is plain water


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i use the international house of guano, molasses and humega. thats it. maybe some epsom salts or something extra if need be.
> 
> i also brew for at least 2 days preferably three. they drink the tea about once or twice a week. every other watering is plain water



Nice, I love brewing me some guano kelp tea


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> i got 2 white russian and 2 heavenly og and 1 purp mendo
> for $50 and they are rooted


 Sorry im not to sure about the growing traits of these strains but im sure someone ells here is.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Nice, I love brewing me some guano kelp tea


i wanna get some of that seaWEED in my shit yo!! im deff lookin into that.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> i got 2 white russian and 2 heavenly og and 1 purp mendo
> for $50 and they are rooted


i love white russian!!

you say they rooted? so all i have to do is meet you somewhere and 50 bucks and its mine. 

can i just transplant it and its good?

how are they on nutrient?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i wanna get some of that seaWEED in my shit yo!! im deff lookin into that.



Maxicrop is great stuff... This 27oz bag is just about gone, I NEED MORE! It smells just like the ocean 

Im brewing a batch rite now actually. How much molasses do you use for a three day brew?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

All I could think of whodat when looking at that pic, it's a witch's brew. What is the maxicrop for?

I think we need a theme song for the six hundred. Suggestions, if any.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

I do a mycorrhizae, worm casting brew and I use a tablespoon for every gallon of water.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> All I could think of whodat when looking at that pic, it's a witch's brew. What is the maxicrop for?
> 
> I think we need a theme song for the six hundred. Suggestions, if any.


COPY AND PASTE FROM MAXICROP

"Benefits
Why seaweed?
Long known and used by farmers for its rich value, seaweed feeds plants with a wide range of nutrients, growth bio-stimulants and conditioners. Harvested along the Norwegian coastline&#8212;the most perfect seaweed growing environment&#8212;this is an organic, non-pollutant renewable resource.


It stimulates natural development
By increasing the levels of your plants&#8217; chlorophyll production, Maxicrop stimulates their natural development and growth. Maxicrop functions as a catalyst to let your plants use the sun&#8217;s energy more effectively&#8212;thereby promoting stronger, healthier growth.

Seaweed also feeds the soil
And soil is the key&#8212;feeding the plant without simultaneous concern for the soil is like building a house on sand. Many artificial fertilizers, while offering impressive results in the short term, do so by neglecting the long term health of the soil. Maxicrop greatly improves this obvious (but generally overlooked) part of your plant&#8217;s ecosystem. It creates an extended root system, giving your plants greater access to nutrients and water in the soil, and thus to long term health.

Natural resistance
Maxicrop stimulates beneficial soil microbe activity, which leads to improving your plants&#8217; natural resistance to stresses. It creates a biological barrier between your plants and pathogens.

How Maxicrop Seaweed works
Maxicrop contains a large complex of chelated minor elements, to help lessen or nullify minor deficiencies in plants. It also contains important biogrowth stimulants, which have a tremendous effect on seed germination, root development, and general growth. Maxicrop&#8217;s organic sugars make available to the plants all the wonderful properties of seaweed.

As a fertilizer supplement
Most artificial fertilizers are powerful boosters, introducing large amounts of N-P-K (nitrogen, phosphorous, potassium). But N-P-K contents are not a yardstick for their effectiveness. Too much rain, for instance, can wash most of it out of the soil, while too little may lead to high concentrations and scorching of delicate seedlings.

Here, too, Maxicrop can be very effective as a fertilizer supplement to help restore soil conditions."


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I do a mycorrhizae, worm casting brew and I use a tablespoon for every gallon of water.


I also do 1tbsp per gallon.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I think we need a theme song for the six hundred. Suggestions, if any.


lol does this work? This guy's suit is ridiculous lmao
[video=youtube;C1EUKCXF8Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1EUKCXF8Z0[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

Umm, not exactly what I had in mind. I sure hope someone else has a suggestion. If we adopt that as our theme song, I'm leaving.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

I was thinking more this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWRpvres8Nc


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Umm, not exactly what I had in mind. I sure hope someone else has a suggestion. If we adopt that as our theme song, I'm leaving.



lololololololololololololololol


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;wWRpvres8Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWRpvres8Nc[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 1343564
> Maxicrop is great stuff... This 27oz bag is just about gone, I NEED MORE! It smells just like the ocean
> 
> Im brewing a batch rite now actually. How much molasses do you use for a three day brew?
> View attachment 1343563


i start the brew with about a a heavy tablespoon. i eyeball it though so, you know.

then after 24 hours of brewing i may throw a dash in. you wanna have a nice bubble bath goin on!!! that means the bacteria are partying it up!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> COPY AND PASTE FROM MAXICROP
> 
> "Benefits
> Why seaweed?
> ...



SOLDDDDD, send me link pl0x!!1


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2010)

WTF is with the Prince harry stuff, lol. Why would someone even make that video... obsessed much? hahaha.

About music... you guys have turned me onto Dubstep and I'm diggin it. Found some cool remixes of songs I like. Shit's pretty cool. I've always dug elec music, and I'm a big fan of bass. Thanks for expanding my horizons.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> WTF is with the Prince harry stuff, lol. Why would someone even make that video... obsessed much? hahaha.
> 
> About music... you guys have turned me onto Dubstep and I'm diggin it. Found some cool remixes of songs I like. Shit's pretty cool. I've always dug elec music, and I'm a big fan of bass. Thanks for expanding my horizons.


i like dubstep a bit too. its actually a bit too fast for me. only a bit of dubstep. now dubbed reggae i am more into, check this song

[video=youtube;lQlXRnRc_cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlXRnRc_cg[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

Wally, that I like, very funky.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Wally, that I like, very funky.


yeah, i think it fits us.

the youning like dubstep cause it fucks the ears and they ears are strong. the older fellas though, ears are a bit worn and dubstep becomes to harsh.

this song is easy dub, classic reggae style. anyone who blazes secretly loves reggae.

additionaly, the only lyrics are something like, how do they do it, making it look so easy. and thats us, we grow that kill and we make it look easy!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

this shouldnt be the theme song, but my friend sent me it and i like it

[video=youtube;Xp1xVYBRuWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp1xVYBRuWY[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't remember if I posted this in the thread or not, so if I did, forgive this old stoner. So I tried turning my fan for my lights around last week but I had too much slack in the ducting, sooo, the other night I got a wild hair up my rear and shortened all my ducting and turned my fan around so it's sucking cool air in from the attic and blowing through the lights and into my bedroom where it's a comfy seventy two. My canopy temp is staying right around seventy eight/nine and my room temp is seventy three with forty one percent humidity, perfect. I am one pleased camper.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I don't remember if I posted this in the thread or not, so if I did, forgive this old stoner. So I tried turning my fan for my lights around last week but I had too much slack in the ducting, sooo, the other night I got a wild hair up my rear and shortened all my ducting and turned my fan around so it's sucking cool air in from the attic and blowing through the lights and into my bedroom where it's a comfy seventy two. My canopy temp is staying right around seventy eight/nine and my room temp is seventy three with forty one percent humidity, perfect. I am one pleased camper.


wow. wow, you are a fucking genius!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> yeah, i think it fits us.
> 
> the youning like dubstep cause it fucks the ears and they ears are strong. the older fellas though, ears are a bit worn and dubstep becomes to harsh.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, you're going to have to speak up, I can't hear you.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm sorry, you're going to have to speak up, I can't hear you.




lol, so, i wrote a prayer. i dont want to offend anyone but i believe in god, woohoo. anyway. here it is. you can take it or leave it.

*when you feel good you do good
when you do good
good does you

when you feel good you do good
when you do good
good does you
gods you

when you feel good you do good
when you do good
good does you
gods you
&#9829;*


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> SOLDDDDD, send me link pl0x!!1


http://www.maxicrop.com/


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.maxicrop.com/


thanks!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

No problem wally


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

I have smoked way too much today, and that is why I'm now smoking some more. Took a small piece off of the one last lemon skunk bud I have left and it oh so tasty and mild, cough, cough. Had a really good round of golf today, only lost a half dozen balls, shot a 473 and none of the seeds I threw out on the golf course came to fruition or the groundskeepers know a good thing when they see it. I did however end up with a half dozen oranges. This course sits off a big lake and it has a few streams snaking through it, on almost every hole there are a several orange trees just loaded with fruit for the picking. You can tell the real good fruit trees, the people who live and golf there have them picked almost clean already, damn shame I forgot to bring my camera.


And whodat, thank you sir, I'll be picking up some myself.

And for those who have never seen a mature orange tree bearing fruit, they are loaded.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have smoked way too much today, and that is why I'm now smoking some more. Took a small piece off of the one last lemon skunk bud I have left and it oh so tasty and mild, cough, cough. Had a really good round of golf today, only lost a half dozen balls, shot a 473 and none of the seeds I threw out on the golf course came to fruition or the groundskeepers know a good thing when they see it. I did however end up with a half dozen oranges. This course sits off a big lake and it has a few streams snaking through it, on almost every hole there are a several orange trees just loaded with fruit for the picking. You can tell the real good fruit trees, the people who live and golf there have them picked almost clean already, damn shame I forgot to bring my camera.
> 
> 
> And whodat, thank you sir, I'll be picking up some myself.
> ...


youve inspired me to take up golf this spring

also, that lemon skunk sounds good. can you tell me more about it? i think i'd like to get some!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> No problem wally


do you recommend the liquid seaweed or the water soluble powder. or both?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> do you recommend the liquid seaweed or the water soluble powder. or both?


Iv never used the liquid before so I cant say.
I just use the powder because thats what the "witch's recipe" calls for


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Iv never used the liquid before so I cant say.
> I just use the powder because thats what the "witch's recipe" calls for


thats what i ordered, or atleast that what im goin with. i called and they didnt pick up. i left a message, "hey, i want some of your stuff, hit me up, peace."


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I have smoked way too much today, and that is why I'm now smoking some more.


^^^^This needs to be on a plaque.^^^^

Oh, and your golf outing reminded me of my trip to catalina. 
Had a great time even though I got jumped the first night "avalon". I like two harbors.
As soon as I got off the boat I smoked me a nice bowl and had a luke warm Becks and fell into vacation mode for the duration.
Also playd nine holes of golf and did pretty well for someone who hasn't hit a ball in three or four years and beat my older brother who plays several times a week. "icing on the cake" lol he actually got pissy lol. 
Rockies


leaving the island.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

This is how I grew my lemons. I started them in jiffy pellets, then into party cups and finally into half gallon grow bags. I wanted to keep them short, they were too short, so I cut the bottom third of the grow bag off and transplanted them into two gallon smart pots and they got to be about thirty inches. I don't use a ppm meter so I can't give you that info. If I remember I gave them a few extra doses of 5-1-1 fish emulsion when in flower, they are good producers and can probably handle a fairly heavy feeding schedule although I have never done that, I'm of the less is more line of thought. I do not know for sure if they will throw off nanners, you'll have to keep a watch a couple weeks into flower and from my experience, not just them but any plant that throws out male flowers, it seems to occur on the bottom third of the plant. Anyway even with all the cramped space for six weeks, when I put them into those two gallon containers and under the hps, when finished they each came in around two or so ounces dry. The second generation, I have no idea at all.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> This needs to be on a plaque.


It does kinda' sound good, I was just telling the truth.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

If I have promised anyone any lemon beans and I have not sent them, pm me please.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

You can tell I'm stoned, look at all those posts in a row by me. I just ordered some of the liquid, a gallon.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> This is how I grew my lemons. I started them in jiffy pellets, then into party cups and finally into half gallon grow bags. I wanted to keep them short, they were too short, so I cut the bottom third of the grow bag off and transplanted them into two gallon smart pots and they got to be about thirty inches. I don't use a ppm meter so I can't give you that info. If I remember I gave them a few extra doses of 5-1-1 fish emulsion when in flower, they are good producers and can probably handle a fairly heavy feeding schedule although I have never done that, I'm of the less is more line of thought. I do not know for sure if they will throw off nanners, you'll have to keep a watch a couple weeks into flower and from my experience, not just them but any plant that throws out male flowers, it seems to occur on the bottom third of the plant. Anyway even with all the cramped space for six weeks, when I put them into those two gallon containers and under the hps, when finished they each came in around two or so ounces dry. The second generation, I have no idea at all.



thankyou tons for your insight. im gunna look into getting some lemon skunk beans!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> You can tell I'm stoned, look at all those posts in a row by me. I just ordered some of the liquid, a gallon.


lol, ill smoke to that


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> You can tell I'm stoned, look at all those posts in a row by me. I just ordered some of the liquid, a gallon.


lol


where did you order from and how much might I ask?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol
> 
> 
> where did you order from and how much might I ask?


i was gunna order right from them. 27 oz.: $41.35

where do you get yours??


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 24, 2010)

write the theme tooon, sing the theme toooon!!!!

id like to give my input as to what i think the 600 theme song should be.......
[video=youtube;6JPxb9XDAkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JPxb9XDAkE[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 24, 2010)

Have a very Metal Xmas all My 600 Friends, hope all your Pipes are Full!!!!

[video=youtube;0MOvk-dNLRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MOvk-dNLRY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/video]


i like that song, but thats not the themer


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 24, 2010)

Perfect Theme Song.....

[video=youtube;Mbk81X6WHA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbk81X6WHA4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Hahahaha


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> perfect theme song.....
> 
> [video=youtube;mbk81x6wha4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbk81x6wha4[/video]


i like it!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> i like dubstep a bit too. its actually a bit too fast for me. only a bit of dubstep. now dubbed reggae i am more into, check this song
> 
> [video=youtube;lQlXRnRc_cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlXRnRc_cg[/video]



Im lovin this-


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2010)

Last one, promis.
give it a chance... its some of his oldest stuff I think.
[video=youtube;CtRbEgoTqQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtRbEgoTqQs[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Last one, promis.
> give it a chance... its some of his oldest stuff I think.
> [video=youtube;CtRbEgoTqQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtRbEgoTqQs[/video]


eminem is a very amazing artist. infinite is a spectacular album


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kickin It Old School Playa...

[video=youtube;WWSLM2lFjvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWSLM2lFjvg[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

*MERRY XMAS TO THE 600*

*[youtube]GmKgsmFKbK8[/youtube]*


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

Cheers bro u have a super time in the sunshine lol. Loving the lee scratch perry what a voice lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 25, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Kickin It Old School Playa...
> 
> [video=youtube;WWSLM2lFjvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWSLM2lFjvg[/video]


video contains content from vevo so can't be played ib ym country. What a load of crock! illegal downloads it is, fuck you RIAA!


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 25, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Kickin It Old School Playa...
> 
> [video=youtube;WWSLM2lFjvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWSLM2lFjvg[/video]


Thats my shit bring back memories


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy holidaze!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 25, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol
> 
> 
> where did you order from and how much might I ask?


I got it from amazon from a person called brazilee, seventeen and change for a gallon.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 25, 2010)

Redrum in the garden. I murdered my headband last night. One week into flower and she had balls all over her, too many to pic off and I didn't want her pollinating my casey jones and the rest of my grow, so, she/he is gone. Damn shame, such a nice plant and the supercropping had brought all the side branching up to the top. My headband x cali-o mother and my og18 mom, all seeded up too. I don't mind a few seeds here and there but those mothers are loaded with beans. I broke open a small lower bud, ten seeds, I think the green on the bud was just to hold the seeds in place. Not a happy camper this morning. I think I need an attitude adjustment.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;GjJWSfW7UbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjJWSfW7UbE[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry xmas from sc to all my 600 peeps!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 25, 2010)

Never tried to upload a video but here it goes....this should be our theme song for sure!!!
[video=youtube;mE-avfFKg5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE-avfFKg5s&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Yea....It worked....I'm so smart.....Merry Christmas everyone.....time to open presents!!!!


----------



## ataxia (Dec 25, 2010)

Just posted these pics in another thread .... my first try so far under a 600 cooltube 4 plants in 2x4x5 tent.
these are Nirvana Bubblelicous and Fruity Chronic Juice from Delicious Seeds.
Any guesses on weight for my bubblelicious. Vegged for two months .. 4 gallon pots ... I just took the bubblelicous down yesterday.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2010)

posted by ataxia 






Looks good ataxia, I suck at guessing weight sorry.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 25, 2010)

ataxia said:


> Just posted these pics in another thread .... my first try so far under a 600 cooltube 4 plants in 2x4x5 tent.
> these are Nirvana Bubblelicous and Fruity Chronic Juice from Delicious Seeds.
> Any guesses on weight for my bubblelicious. Vegged for two months .. 4 gallon pots ... I just took the bubblelicous down yesterday.


i say 3 oscars at the least. looks like she will make you happy


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Scopse (Dec 25, 2010)

I posted these pics already elsewhere, but I thought you 600ers could appreciate some frostyness. Not long now I hope!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2010)

posted by scopes







Frosty indeed Scopes  thanks for sharing.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas 600s

!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Merry xmas from sc to all my 600 peeps!





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Never tried to upload a video but here it goes....this should be our theme song for sure!!!
> [video=youtube;mE-avfFKg5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE-avfFKg5s&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> 
> Yea....It worked....I'm so smart.....Merry Christmas everyone.....time to open presents!!!!





ataxia said:


> Just posted these pics in another thread .... my first try so far under a 600 cooltube 4 plants in 2x4x5 tent.
> these are Nirvana Bubblelicous and Fruity Chronic Juice from Delicious Seeds.
> Any guesses on weight for my bubblelicious. Vegged for two months .. 4 gallon pots ... I just took the bubblelicous down yesterday.


Nice plants!



whodatnation said:


> posted by scopes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the blowups whodat!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2010)

Scopse said:


> I posted these pics already elsewhere, but I thought you 600ers could appreciate some frostyness. Not long now I hope!


Wow bro.... nice buds!!! beautiful.


----------



## Scopse (Dec 25, 2010)

Ha thanks for all your kind words.

It'd be pretty rude to have one blowup and not the other...







Besides I think this one is abit frostier.

Peace chaps!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2010)

wtf!!?!! are liquor stores forced to be closed on christmas day? I just ran around for like an hr looking for booooooooooooooooozzzzzzz!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 25, 2010)

merry christmas guys and gals!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 25, 2010)

Ataxia, I'm going with four tons wet, four and a half ounces dry. Nice job.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

Funnyiest line in Kottonmouth Kings, " We got the Chronic, You got the Shwaag" haha.

Lovely looking buds people, and even on Xmas day! Well I guess it's Happy Boxing day today.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

So my wife being a cheeky ting asked me out for lunch last week, then we cycle for an age and suddenly stopped outside my favourite clothes store. Well I got my present and was well chuffed, and afterwards we checked out their "Installation" that had just been done a few days prior to our visit. Quite interesting as we saw an exhibition in South Africa were the artist had made dolls and creatures out of pig skins (i think it was, but it looked like dead human skin) It reminded me of that but this was slightly less gruesome, and certainly less smelly!!








soz, the pics are from my phone so not so great.

Peace,

DST

oh, and my clean bong ready for action....well as clean as I could get it with a thimball of cleaning alcohol, lol
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1345836-img-0580/


----------



## ataxia (Dec 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Ataxia, I'm going with four tons wet, four and a half ounces dry. Nice job.


 thanks my man! I can only hope i get that much. I'm thinking only 2 zips but i have no idea what to expect ... like i said it's my first time with an hps..I'm used to growing with fluros. 
I'll have alot of questions for you guys in the near future ... I'm hoping to add another 600 which i'm sure i'll need some advice with. Thanks again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

u use alcohol n salt D? thats my method, im poppin on a roor soon probably next week or so. i smoke blunts n i get tired of constantly goin to the store for cigars to roll wit'.


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 26, 2010)

Hola 600! Just a lil update. My lil Sensi star cross is really getting dark. 8 wk. tomorrow, started the flush a week ago. From here on out she'll probly start losing purp with yellow so had to snap a few b4 the change. This other one in the vase... just a cutting that never made it to the cloner. It has been in the vase, no roots, tap water, med. light for about 6 weeks now!! It's even budding!! lol WTF it won't die! haha Enjoy and Happy holidays folks!


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

Heres my special box what i skin up on lol.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> Heres my special box what i skin up on lol.


Decorated by me!!!!! although i did jus go over alot of what was already there.. but i added my mark lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

lol, must be the arse.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, must be the arse.


actually thats not my bit lol, the leaf, flower and a few quote's on there too lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

so is tobacco in joints pretty normal over the water?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> Hola 600! Just a lil update. My lil Sensi star cross is really getting dark. 8 wk. tomorrow, started the flush a week ago. From here on out she'll probly start losing purp with yellow so had to snap a few b4 the change. This other one in the vase... just a cutting that never made it to the cloner. It has been in the vase, no roots, tap water, med. light for about 6 weeks now!! It's even budding!! lol WTF it won't die! haha Enjoy and Happy holidays folks!


Nice colors MT.... looks real good. I love plants that change like that. Tastey. mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so is tobacco in joints pretty normal over the water?


From my experience... almost everyone over there uses baccy in their j's. Something I will never understand. I guess it's a bit necessary if all you have is hash... but still. A buddy of mine turned me on to Rose Hip tea. I liked smoking hash joints with the tea. None of that tobacco taste messing up my good hash flavor. To each their own I guess.

I love me a pure green joint. Another good buddy calls them puros, as opposed to euros (with tobacco)...


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm with you jig, and I even smoke tobacco. Why do yo guys put tobacco in your joints? It can't be a matter of necessity if you're growing your own.


----------



## obeyme20 (Dec 26, 2010)

just bought this new mad farmer stuff for my last 2 weeks of flowering it 1-52-34 is that a little high for my buds


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 26, 2010)

In my opinion it is, I'm not sure your plants can even use that much P.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 26, 2010)

i use baccy bcoz i have to to make what i have stretch further, i see a blunt as being luxury. im sure when i have harvested for the first time blunts will be more regular lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

obeyme20 said:


> just bought this new mad farmer stuff for my last 2 weeks of flowering it 1-52-34 is that a little high for my buds


 mad farmer is great shit.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 26, 2010)

Most of the younger crowd smoke Blunts with tobacco in it around here. To me it tastes like crap and destroys the high. 
My New Glass


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;uyoDUoH7BZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyoDUoH7BZc[/video] check this out


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 26, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> I'm with you jig, and I even smoke tobacco. Why do yo guys put tobacco in your joints? It can't be a matter of necessity if you're growing your own.


culture bro...


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 26, 2010)

I also smoke tobacco in my joints if i smoked pure spliffs the smoke is to thick to inhale so i just end up coughing so hard i think i'm gonna shit myself then my chest is so tight that i can't smoke no more i used to smoke pure bongs and pipes but not anymore


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 26, 2010)

some bud phorn


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 26, 2010)

lookin good nas  Thanks for the pr0n :-0


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

damn i would love for some of you euro's to come over here and smoke some fat blunts with me..


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

If i wasn't addicted to tobaco id only smoke a pipe. I lace all my nicoteen fixes with weed to at least make it worth smoking lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

lol, i smoke blak n mild cigars (3 or so a day) 





but i can't mix baccy in my swishers for nothin. i hate the taste mixed in. i smoke my weed out of swisher sweets cigars





i also love my trusty pipe, and dearly miss all my other sold broken and used as gift bongs. but im gettin a roor soon so ill be ok .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> If i wasn't addicted to tobaco id only smoke a pipe. I lace all my nicoteen fixes with weed to at least make it worth smoking lol


lol, that sounds like some good logic


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> but i can't mix baccy in my swishers for nothin. i hate the taste mixed in. i smoke my weed out of swisher sweets cigars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isnt the paper of a swisher made of tobacco or wanna be tobacco?

To each his own but I cant rationalize mixing top notch bud with tobacco or blunt wrap, it just masks/ruins the taste of the erb. I do mix shitty weed with tobacco or blunt wrap because it tastes horrible and I actually want to mask the taste, but thanks to a 600 and some soil I haven't had to do that for years 
But hey, who could turn down one of these-






loch ness monster


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

i mostly smoke shitty weed until im bak in the game. so yea thats y. i love smokin my homegrowns outta glass. but yea swisher wraps are tobacco paper. but i was referring to mixing tobacco


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 26, 2010)

Ever seen one of these?

This is the result of stress, Strawberry purple @ day 160 veg/in, bloom/out, reveg/in, bloom/in
Should have just reveged and cloned then bloomed..
What is it called?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 26, 2010)

that's just a single female flower, isn't it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

i thought it was a sperm. but then looked again. its a CALYX, right.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah... that's a calyx... unless I'm mistaken. Those are my favorite little things to smoke. If I'm really bored I knock a few off a bud and make a bowl of just nice calyxes like that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> yeah... that's a calyx... unless I'm mistaken. Those are my favorite little things to smoke. If I'm really board I knock a few off a bud and make a bowl of just nice calyxes like that.


has to be boredom. sound like something id do


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 26, 2010)

That Is a Male flower with a pistil on it.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 26, 2010)

MuntantLizzard said:


> That Is a Male flower with a pistil on it.


Tranny pr0n


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 26, 2010)

I just grew like that! think it could make a seed?


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got some clones of the bud in the first pic!!! Other than that, got my aeroponics cloner a couple days ago and mothers are ready!!!







The moms


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 26, 2010)

Your plants look great medhead 
Is that a 92 site cloner!  how many gallons?


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 26, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Your plants look great medhead
> Is that a 92 site cloner!  how many gallons?


Thanks, and yes sir...the entire cloner will be full as will another clone tray with rocwool plugs. The main room will have 100 plants the first run...second run will be bigger.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

looking good there Medhead. Lovely Sensi start MT and NAS, certainly looking good as well buddy. Even on the holidays the Club never rests!!!

Well here is my special box, lol (those two words together make me smile) I have come across many a special box, but none as special as the one I married, haha. Seriously, this is my other special box, and my morning wakey bakey,,,anyone for a Cheese breakfast!

Oh, and you will notice the Pure'O, and you will also notice the arrow pointing to a rather horrible looking piece of hash. Well that there is the reason why most of the UK lads smoke tobacco. It's now so deeply instilled into the smoking culture that there is really not a lot of people that don't smoke tobacco. I never saw actual grass for many years as a young smoker. My view, it's something that just takes a matter of time to get use to. Really only a couple of days. If your weed makes you cough that much, you need to cure it more IMO. But once you have started down the pure route, you will wonder why tobacco was ever in the mix. 

Here's the difference. I picked up the wrong joint in a pub one day, and took a hit of a tobacco joint, my head started to spin like I was a schoolboy taking my first drag of a cigarette. No real buzz of MJ can overcome that intense nicotine rush. Nicotine is effecting your brain, in fact unfiltered nicotine, (and all the other poisons that companies use to make their cigarettes continually burn, last longer, added chemical flavours, and god knows what else UNFILTERED.) I urge everyone to try and stop, it's hard but you have a green friend to help you.

Council Hash, made in Spain from second grade Moroccan kief and henna additives. Sold in 4x 9 oz bars and generally brought in via various criminal gangs operating mainly from the UK capital. Often speed boated out from beaches in Gibralter and other such places and brought into Scotland on fishing boats, then taken to London and then brought back up the road to Scotland by chavs like me, haha. Now more likely to be coming in from Eastern Europe along with the resurgence of sticky Black, probably brought in by the Eastern European / Russian gangs. Just utter fukkin gash!!!





DST says...don't buy Council Hash, don't support criminal gangs. GROW YOUR OWN!!!!


STOP supporting tobacco industries and you will see cannabis legalised a LOT QUICKER!!! Just my 2 cents (euro cents that is, lol)

DST


----------



## Feirefiz (Dec 27, 2010)

I heard, that back in the day, the only reason they legalized nicotine was because it is so powerfully addicting, even more powerful than cocaine amphetamines and heroin. That if it were criminlized and concentrated, people would just keep indulging until they overdose. I gotta quit one of these days......

sorry this forum is just way too active to keep up but i thought id share some purple bud porn, this will be my second harvest and it is miles better than my first. I'm very impressed with technaflora's line of products but seeing as how advanced nutrients HQ is just 20 minutes away, i may have to try that next time


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Feirefiz, thanks for sharing the pics. What I would love to see (sorry to be a pain in the erse, haha) Would be that purple bud porn taken out of whatever light it is under. Put in some soft overhead lighting, or in a room with a lamp on, set your flash on your camera, then snap us a few pics. That's really going to bring out the dark purples in the pic, and I think the leaves will looks awesome as well. And then we will also be able to really get our pr0n on....that word pr0n just makes me laugh!!!



Feirefiz said:


> I heard, that back in the day, the only reason they legalized nicotine was because it is so powerfully addicting, even more powerful than cocaine amphetamines and heroin. That if it were criminlized and concentrated, people would just keep indulging until they overdose. I gotta quit one of these days......
> 
> sorry this forum is just way too active to keep up but i thought id share some purple bud porn, this will be my second harvest and it is miles better than my first. I'm very impressed with technaflora's line of products but seeing as how advanced nutrients HQ is just 20 minutes away, i may have to try that next time
> 
> ...


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll take your advice D and try a pure when my gear has had time to cure, the last time i tried a pure was in the Dam i coughed so hard thought my spleen was coming up lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

lol D, you modelin now?

nice pics Feirefiz!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 27, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I read through it as well and I gotta say... Zen you only get a day pass LOL.
> 
> I feel like this screen I sit in front of is some what of a barrier keeping me from being myself most of the time.
> I personally would love to meet some of you cats, I have this mental image of what all of you look like but I bet its way off lol.
> ...


 
oh man thats just.......wow i mean i.........wow.

Btw thank you for the pass sir............may i please have another?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> Mr west as Tommy Chong..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sweet!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

I found that spoof spliff in my car yesterday lol, wonderd what happend to it lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> oh man thats just.......wow i mean i.........wow.
> 
> Btw thank you for the pass sir............may i please have another?
> 
> ...


lol any day zen... just gotta be out by night fall but I wont tell.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 27, 2010)

DST, I was reading where you say as a young smoker you never saw actual grass. It got me to thinking about how much I actually knew about weed before I started to grow...I knew next to nothing, it's weed and it's either good or bad, that was about the extent of my knowledge. Sure I remember Panama Red and Acapulco Gold and Colombian gold and red from the old days but for the last twenty years, it was either just good or bad weed. Then the magic day came when I was playing golf and stoopid says, you know you can buy seeds on the internet...life has not been the same.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2010)

Man I have some catching up to do! I was not really online much over the past few days but am back for a few days and then I'll be gone for about a week or so.

I just popped in so I could post the California version of one of DST's posts from a little while ago.

What up Amsterdam!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm cutting one White Russian. It's gonna break my heart. Oh well, I have more


----------



## fatality (Dec 27, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm cutting one White Russian. It's gonna break my heart. Oh well, I have more


nice russian man, i got 5 in the veg room right now, i hope ill be happy , what size pot you grow that in ?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 27, 2010)

5 inch pots. all hydroton.


----------



## Blkchev (Dec 27, 2010)

*Newbie to the 600watter club, just got a gl120 last friday so I am working on a small 600watter hps grow.*


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2010)

Blkchev said:


> *Newbie to the 600watter club, just got a gl120 last friday so I am working on a small 600watter hps grow.*



cool, you got any questions Im sur someone here can help you out. welcome to tha 600

whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Man I have some catching up to do! I was not really online much over the past few days but am back for a few days and then I'll be gone for about a week or so.
> 
> I just popped in so I could post the California version of one of DST's posts from a little while ago.
> 
> What up Amsterdam!!


lol I wonder if ur top half looks like your avatar? prob not


----------



## Feirefiz (Dec 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Feirefiz, thanks for sharing the pics. What I would love to see (sorry to be a pain in the erse, haha) Would be that purple bud porn taken out of whatever light it is under. Put in some soft overhead lighting, or in a room with a lamp on, set your flash on your camera, then snap us a few pics. That's really going to bring out the dark purples in the pic, and I think the leaves will looks awesome as well. And then we will also be able to really get our pr0n on....that word pr0n just makes me laugh!!!


 
some more purple pr0n 





couple more weeks! i spot an amber trichome! purple striped leaves look cool under the scope.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> lol I wonder if ur top half looks like your avatar? prob not


Haha! You never know, right?


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

I forgot to comment on this quote, indeed, a banana with a stigma, a fanny with a willy, or balls with a fanny....one of the two hahaha.....I have seen a few of those before, I have even seen one with a seed init and like a double pod with a hair coming out...


MuntantLizzard said:


> View attachment 1346806View attachment 1346812
> Ever seen one of these?
> View attachment 1346806
> This is the result of stress, Strawberry purple @ day 160 veg/in, bloom/out, reveg/in, bloom/in
> ...





3eyes said:


> I'll take your advice D and try a pure when my gear has had time to cure, the last time i tried a pure was in the Dam i coughed so hard thought my spleen was coming up lol


Give it a go bru, it can take a few days to a week, but if you got good herb and its cured and smooth, then it's all good. If this is not working then stop with the joints for a few days, just hit a pipe or a bong (don't be smoking cigarettes if you can help it) If you are a smoker you will get cranky no doubt, but just hit the pipe/bong. After a week to 10 days the nicotine should have worked it's way out of your body and you just need to eliminate the psychological attraction. This is something you will not regret.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol D, you modelin now?
> 
> nice pics Feirefiz!


hahaha, only if I am getting paid bru.



Heads Up said:


> DST, I was reading where you say as a young smoker you never saw actual grass. It got me to thinking about how much I actually knew about weed before I started to grow...I knew next to nothing, it's weed and it's either good or bad, that was about the extent of my knowledge. Sure I remember Panama Red and Acapulco Gold and Colombian gold and red from the old days but for the last twenty years, it was either just good or bad weed. Then the magic day came when I was playing golf and stoopid says, you know you can buy seeds on the internet...life has not been the same.


It was very rare HeadsUp. We generally got black or moroccan, which where both very good. The moroccan was generally the best imo, you could smoke a joint and you would be sweating, wet top lip, nice body rushes the lot. Just the real deal basically. The black was always a bit harder, then came squidgy black which was lower quality. A contact we had also got oil which was awesome. We would mix a gram of that with some tobacco and just walk around with a rolling tin and papers (just lile ups) we use to smoke everywhere, no one really knew what hash was, haha. Occassionally we would get grass but that came in later years. Personally I think the grass in the UK was initially from Africa and Jamacain communities which were generally situated in England. I had one coloured guy in my class and he was from Mauritius. Then the Indian and Pakistan communities started growing and different hash started appearing, and then in the early 90's there was a huge droubt and the whole scene changed. Previously you didn't even have to worry about if the hash was good or not, it generally always was. But the 90's saw diesel laced hash, hash with chemical smells (people called it CHANGY) This was when grass started getting a bit more popular, but skunk was still only known to a few...this was the time when people really started to scrutinise the gear. You had to!!



Dezracer said:


> Man I have some catching up to do! I was not really online much over the past few days but am back for a few days and then I'll be gone for about a week or so.
> 
> I just popped in so I could post the California version of one of DST's posts from a little while ago.
> 
> What up Amsterdam!!


Weyhey!!! Alrighty Dez, nice pic and thanks for the share.



shnkrmn said:


> I'm cutting one White Russian. It's gonna break my heart. Oh well, I have more


"oh well I have more",,,,,hahaha. Thank god for that...and I mean the Ganja god.



Blkchev said:


> *Newbie to the 600watter club, just got a gl120 last friday so I am working on a small 600watter hps grow.*


As whodate said, welcome my friend!!!



Feirefiz said:


> some more purple pr0n
> 
> View attachment 1349064View attachment 1349066View attachment 1349065View attachment 1349067View attachment 1349063View attachment 1349062
> 
> ...


Was hard trying to find which one I wanted to blow up.....



Dezracer said:


> Haha! You never know, right?


I sport a Salvadore Dali Moustache just in case anyone ever wanted to recognise me....you wouldn't of thought that eh!!

Peace, DST

Oh, and just to let you know, I am running a few new seedling and going to be running them straight frm 12/12, from germination through to smokalation....


----------



## budolskie (Dec 28, 2010)

anyone know about scrog set up got a 1mx1mx 9ft hight cuboard 600hps and wondering if 4 plants would be enough to fill it and how long would it take to fill with 4 plants any help please


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

4 plants is more than enough imo. You might want to search on Interga21' thread...although he stopped growing due to 5-0 I think he is probably one of the most effecients scrog'ers I have seen. If you have clones you can start the 12/12 process fairly quickly (as I have done this round, feel free to check out my cheese bx2 scrog) The first 2 weeks of flower will give you enough stretch to fill out your screen and get plenty of bud sites. So massive veg periods are not necessarily required. A little bit longer veg and you can fill out the screen with 2 plants easily as well.



budolskie said:


> anyone know about scrog set up got a 1mx1mx 9ft hight cuboard 600hps and wondering if 4 plants would be enough to fill it and how long would it take to fill with 4 plants any help please


----------



## budolskie (Dec 28, 2010)

DST said:


> 4 plants is more than enough imo. You might want to search on Interga21' thread...although he stopped growing due to 5-0 I think he is probably one of the most effecients scrog'ers I have seen. If you have clones you can start the 12/12 process fairly quickly (as I have done this round, feel free to check out my cheese bx2 scrog) The first 2 weeks of flower will give you enough stretch to fill out your screen and get plenty of bud sites. So massive veg periods are not necessarily required. A little bit longer veg and you can fill out the screen with 2 plants easily as well.


so how high do i have the screen up from the pot im gona look into a little one of these for my self like i got 15oz off 9 plants in the same space do u think i could do the same with 4 on a scrog


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2010)

DST said:


> 4 plants is more than enough imo. You might want to search on Interga21' thread...although he stopped growing due to 5-0 I think he is probably one of the most effecients scrog'ers I have seen. If you have clones you can start the 12/12 process fairly quickly (as I have done this round, feel free to check out my cheese bx2 scrog) The first 2 weeks of flower will give you enough stretch to fill out your screen and get plenty of bud sites. So massive veg periods are not necessarily required. A little bit longer veg and you can fill out the screen with 2 plants easily as well.


Well let me throw my scenario to you guys for suggestions. My next grow is going to be a sativa scrog. The screen is going to be wire with 2"x4" openings and the overally screen will be 36"x68". I plan on putting four plants under the screen, each in a three gallon smart pot, one at each corner of the screen and start bending them under the screen as they go. I have read it takes an indica up to three weeks to go from the veg state to the completely flowering state and with sativas it can take up to five weeks before the stretch stops. It's almost three weeks for casey jones and she has not stopped growing vertically, she's slowed down quite a bit but not quite stopped. Will four sativas fill that screen?


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

It depends on the height of the plant to begin with. You need a good few inchese down below for air circulation imo. You will meet that goal as well I think....


budolskie said:


> so how high do i have the screen up from the pot im gona look into a little one of these for my self like i got 15oz off 9 plants in the same space do u think i could do the same with 4 on a scrog





Heads Up said:


> Well let me throw my scenario to you guys for suggestions. My next grow is going to be a sativa scrog. The screen is going to be wire with 2"x4" openings and the overally screen will be 36"x68". I plan on putting four plants under the screen, each in a three gallon smart pot, one at each corner of the screen and start bending them under the screen as they go. I have read it takes an indica up to three weeks to go from the veg state to the completely flowering state and with sativas it can take up to five weeks before the stretch stops. It's almost three weeks for casey jones and she has not stopped growing vertically, she's slowed down quite a bit but not quite stopped. Will four sativas fill that screen?


well let me just upload my pic after a week of 12/12, I think you could probably do it with less pots but then you won't have as many flavours. screen growing is quite something.

just a min.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

So this is day 8 of 12/12. They had a week of reducing from 18/6 to 12/12, and a few days of 18/6 before that under the mh.


This was on the 11th of December.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

I use tomato netting for the screen. I am considering buying a wider net for a second layer screen due to the floppy and heavy nature of the cheese buds.....


----------



## sniffer (Dec 28, 2010)

two 600s and about 9 different plants


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

what flavours you got growing sniffer?


welcome to the 600!!!



sniffer said:


> two 600s and about 9 different plants


----------



## sniffer (Dec 28, 2010)

its a mix lol ,
2 vortex , 2 jack the rippers , 1 sour cream , 1 motivation , 1 vanilla kush , and one ak48


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)

2 vortex , 2 jack the rippers , 1 sour cream , 1 motivation , 1 vanilla kush , and one ak48 

good show sniffer mate


----------



## redzi (Dec 28, 2010)

Damned...a fan club for a ballast, not a brand of ballast but the wattage..no to be an asshole but some of the pictures I see of the vegitation...might want to give the T5 a chance and leave the flowering to the 600.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

Please feel free to provide examples ......please read peoples posts before making sweeping comments redzi. There are a lot of people that use T5's, T8's for vegetation, among other things, cfls, etc. Not to be an asshole, but try to be less sweeping and general in your criticisms.



redzi said:


> Damned...a fan club for a ballast, not a brand of ballast but the wattage..no to be an asshole but some of the pictures I see of the vegitation...might want to give the T5 a chance and leave the flowering to the 600.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 28, 2010)

Last it was asked, which was just a week odd ago, it appeared that the majority of the growers do not use thier HPS/MH lights for vegging, but opt for CFL's


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;lZyrpOREt7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZyrpOREt7k[/video] Time to get a bit funky!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2010)

T5's for germination and clones, 400w mh for veg and 2-600's hps for bloom.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks cof, hope you are good old buddy. I liked your, "photos you don't see everyday"!! nice one.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice tune 3Eyes.

Now we are getting funky
[youtube]kaCAFba9G98[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

redzi said:


> Damned...a fan club for a ballast, not a brand of ballast but the wattage..no to be an asshole but some of the pictures I see of the vegitation...might want to give the T5 a chance and leave the flowering to the 600.








yeah cheers bro 

vegged under a 250mh last few weeks of 18/6 600mh then flipped to the hps a week into 12.12. great comment bro lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 28, 2010)

Just chopped another 2 sogouda and 2 Durban poison  and the end of my finger  only another 5 to go i hate trimming got to keep telling myself it'll be worth it in the end


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2010)

Redzi, you hurt my poor t-5's feelings with your statement, it feels unappreciated now. For your information, I just finished vegging two plants for just over six weeks under a t-5. We thank you for the tip, however, as DST mentioned, you should maybe read a bit of the thread before making the kind of suggestion you made.

Hey DST you old bulldog you, young bulldog. Wow, bite the dudes leg off why don't ya'? I see that got the hackles up, he says with a big smile on his face.

Hi, this is my buddy DST, but you can call him Thor.

All kidding aside, I see sannie suggests reducing your lights from 18/6 to 16/8, then to 14/10 and finally to 12/12. According to him, it helps strains that are not heavy producers, produce more than if you just flipped right to 12/12. Correct me if I'm wrong about that cof. I personally have not tried it so I can't speak on the subject.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2010)

Fingerez, that is a load you got going there, how's the smell?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2010)

And on another subject, is it me or does subcool tend to make a lot of sativa dominant strains?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2010)

Shoot, I forgot. Since we are having show and tell day...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice show and tell, lol.
I had never heard of slowly dialing back the light time until I read about Wally and DST doing it. I'm curious about it too now. 
Does anyone up in here use bud trimmers? The auto ones or the tumblers?
I've been seeing them for sale on craigslist and eBay and can't but wonder about them.

A side note not related to this, my favorite thread. I set the timer to 12/12 today on the 1K scrog and am keeping my fingers crossed for a full screen.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2010)

Weekly update. End of week five of flowering. Casey is the big girl in the back. I also took a pic looking straight down at her. All the others are headband x cali-o and the og18, we'll see.

Edit. As you can see they are in half gallon grow bags, except casey. These pics were with the lights out and they did not get anything to drink yesterday so they were pretty dry.


----------



## phillby69 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying a vertical grow, it's down to space as my grow is so stealthy my landlord comes into the flat to collect the rent. So how close can i get to the tube before my plants get bleached out, 600w?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2010)

phillby69 said:


> I'm thinking of trying a vertical grow, it's down to space as my grow is so stealthy my landlord comes into the flat to collect the rent. So how close can i get to the tube before my plants get bleached out, 600w?


I've gotten buds about 6-8" off the glass of my 1kw bulb. But that is in a homemade cool tube that possibly could be cutting down on the light getting out. I think whodat says he's got buds around 6" away from his cooltube with a 600w in it. Has to be cooled though, a bare bulb would burn stuff way before that.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I've gotten buds about 6-8" off the glass of my 1kw bulb. But that is in a homemade cool tube that possibly could be cutting down on the light getting out. I think whodat says he's got buds around 6" away from his cooltube with a 600w in it. Has to be cooled though, a bare bulb would burn stuff way before that.


I have only had buds get bleached from the light when they get within a few inches of the glass. Leaves are a different story, they will bleach somewhat as far away as 10" with some strains and others can touch the cooltube without harm if it's cool enough.


----------



## Hatshikkiedee (Dec 28, 2010)

Proud fellow club members.
I call on thee today to make me smile. 

Would those of you who have motherplants PLEASE show them off to me?
I'm trying my hand at some at the moment and I would love to see what you guys got working for you.

Peace,
H


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 28, 2010)

master kush, bubba kush, sour d, gdp, and DOG sprout


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 28, 2010)

DST

Was curious if you have came across a strain called Taste Bud from Seedism seeds at your fav. GreyArea shop??....I last grew out the BLZ Bud from them and was very very pleased with the performance of the strain and was wanting to check this one out....the writeup on the 'Tude claims it was a hit at the GreyArea....was wondering about the taste???If it was anything like any OG Kush you have had??If you've had!...thanks 

Peace 600
Endlscycle


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Dec 28, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> ...


What movie is your avatar from? I can't remember and its driving me nuts!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2010)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> What movie is your avatar from? I can't remember and its driving me nuts!


Its tom cruise from tropic thunder


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2010)

nice porn [email protected]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2010)

budolskie said:


> anyone know about scrog set up got a 1mx1mx 9ft hight cuboard 600hps and wondering if 4 plants would be enough to fill it and how long would it take to fill with 4 plants any help please


Im trying scrog for the first time with 5 plants in a 4x8 and I think allot of the filling factor has to do with strain. Yeh like DST said, look up some of integra21 grows... he's a great scroger.





DST said:


> So this is day 8 of 12/12. They had a week of reducing from 18/6 to 12/12, and a few days of 18/6 before that under the mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking damn good D 
This is mine from day 1- 12/12 to day 7-12/12





mr west said:


> [/IMG]
> 2 vortex , 2 jack the rippers , 1 sour cream , 1 motivation , 1 vanilla kush , and one ak48
> 
> good show sniffer mate


Also looking very nice Mr. West 
I think I spot tha beasty ak48 bioch!!! 
mmmmmm and the sour cream!!! lyumyum




las fingerez said:


> yeah cheers bro
> 
> vegged under a 250mh last few weeks of 18/6 600mh then flipped to the hps a week into 12.12. great comment bro lmao


 That thing is a beautiful little monster  love it.



3eyes said:


> Just chopped another 2 sogouda and 2 Durban poison  and the end of my finger  only another 5 to go i hate trimming got to keep telling myself it'll be worth it in the end


Is the Durban a bitch to trim in particular?



Dezracer said:


> Nice show and tell, lol.
> I had never heard of slowly dialing back the light time until I read about Wally and DST doing it. I'm curious about it too now.
> Does anyone up in here use bud trimmers? The auto ones or the tumblers?
> I've been seeing them for sale on craigslist and eBay and can't but wonder about them.
> ...


hope it fills out for yah! mine are still running a little short at 7 days 12/12.




Heads Up said:


> Weekly update. End of week five of flowering. Casey is the big girl in the back. I also took a pic looking straight down at her. All the others are headband x cali-o and the og18, we'll see.
> 
> Edit. As you can see they are in half gallon grow bags, except casey. These pics were with the lights out and they did not get anything to drink yesterday so they were pretty dry.


 Looks goooood HeadsUp


jigfresh said:


> I've gotten buds about 6-8" off the glass of my 1kw bulb. But that is in a homemade cool tube that possibly could be cutting down on the light getting out. I think whodat says he's got buds around 6" away from his cooltube with a 600w in it. Has to be cooled though, a bare bulb would burn stuff way before that.


 yeh but I'm being very careful with these Durban trees. I keep them closer than they are in the pic I just had to move it back to get a pic 

This is a close 600 bulb from 2 grows ago-






littlegrower2004 said:


> master kush, bubba kush, sour d, gdp, and DOG sprout


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 28, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Its tom cruise from tropic thunder



I'm too lazy to type code lol : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwXTrodgu-4


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2010)

cesses pool-43 days flower
this strain needs to go atleast 10 weeks,untopped is the way to go i think,do to her bein so sesitive.
untopped plant

this is the only one that looks like its mommy
topped plant

nice updates all,jus so many to reply to.....pure cannabis is the way to go..........


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks great gen! I had roughly the same yield with a topped and untopped Sour D's but I cant speak for your strain.


Whooooooo post 1,000 lol this calls for some bud shots. Sorry my pr0n is outdated but not for long my friends


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a cool pic of one of my babies... it's the first time I've sprouted a seed. Hope you guys don't mind, not even close to a bud shot.
View attachment 1350531


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm drying the other two Afghan Kush girls up in my attic. Trying the attic for something different and to make it easier to keep the odor under wraps. In the garage I'm always worried about who may be walking by when we need to open the door and it stinks up the whole house. I don't mind the smell but the wifey doesn't care for it too much.
Anybody know if cold temps will affect the buds while drying? It's supposed to get a bit colder than usual the next couple of nights.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Here's a cool pic of one of my babies... it's the first time I've sprouted a seed. Hope you guys don't mind, not even close to a bud shot.
> View attachment 1350531


I love the way seedlings look. Cool pic with the water droplets.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'm drying the other two Afghan Kush girls up in my attic. Trying the attic for something different and to make it easier to keep the odor under wraps. In the garage I'm always worried about who may be walking by when we need to open the door and it stinks up the whole house. I don't mind the smell but the wifey doesn't care for it too much.
> Anybody know if cold temps will affect the buds while drying? It's supposed to get a bit colder than usual the next couple of nights.


Cold temps will slow the drying but watch the rh, cold+damp=mold


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

Whodat, thanks for responsind to everyone, I am right hungover and the whole prospect was quite daunting. lol.

haha HeadsUp, I was a bit short with the post but it just really annoys me when someone comes along and spoils our little utopia, especially if they are trying to make a statement about something that is just total phooey.



Heads Up said:


> Redzi, you hurt my poor t-5's feelings with your statement, it feels unappreciated now. For your information, I just finished vegging two plants for just over six weeks under a t-5. We thank you for the tip, however, as DST mentioned, you should maybe read a bit of the thread before making the kind of suggestion you made.
> 
> Hey DST you old bulldog you, young bulldog. Wow, bite the dudes leg off why don't ya'? I see that got the hackles up, he says with a big smile on his face.
> 
> ...


The pool of cesses is looking good for a pinikity plant. Very good gen!!!



genuity said:


> cesses pool-43 days flower
> this strain needs to go atleast 10 weeks,untopped is the way to go i think,do to her bein so sesitive.
> untopped plant
> 
> ...


Off to water and feed the girls in a haze of fuzzy headidness and a fog of whiskey reek.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

Im gonna stop bumping other ppls pics and blowing them up cuz ppl think its mine even wen i say whos pic it is lol. Looking good everyone.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2010)

That's because your grows are so nice, they naturally assume that the lady belongs to you.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

What happened to rab Westy, he's gone all alien looking....lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> That's because your grows are so nice, they naturally assume that the lady belongs to you.
> 
> 
> cof


aww thats so nice of yo to say mate, I'm touched lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2010)

to much tincture


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

DST said:


> What happened to rab Westy, he's gone all alien looking....lol.


rab had to go to hospital, his headwound was weeping, he'll be back soon lol. Jus feeling a bit disconected from reality today lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> to much tincture
> 
> 
> cof


had some awesome news today but its not quite sunk in yet lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Whodat. Appreciate the help and since it started raining here last night again I might go up there and hook up a little heater that should help the temp and humidity a bit. I think I'll point it away from the buds to keep them from drying out completely in a matter of hours.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

uh huh, and.............???




mr west said:


> had some awesome news today but its not quite sunk in yet lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

DST said:


> uh huh, and.............???


cant say jus yet bro but im sure u can guess


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

you just said, lol...well I will stay quiet until all is confirmed. Yer secrets safe with me!!!


mr west said:


> cant say jus yet bro but im sure u can guess


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

u ever thought bout writing this thred as a book D? Recon its all here already lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

so I could just press PRINT, and then send it to a publisher, hahaha...

I am scheming on another book at the moment and trying to get those creative juices flowing, this will be the 3rd book I have written in this series....

I think that I could bring the 600 into the book...could be fun.




mr west said:


> u ever thought bout writing this thred as a book D? Recon its all here already lol.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 29, 2010)

Spider mites.....a worthy adversary. Trying to get rid of them in a perpetual flower room has proved possible, but very expensive. I was using some predator mites as my offenseive line, and I was dipping the vegged plants in azamax before putting them into flower. I was making alot of headway until the predator mites couldnt keep up. First few weeks I was sure they were winning the battle, then I started seeing the spider mites numbers increase, and the predator mites just couldnt keep up. I still have a nice population of predator mites, but not nearly as much as the spider mites. So instead of spending another $500+ (my estimate is $100 in predator mites a week for 4-6 weeks) on predator mites Im just throwing in the towel on the flower room, and by throwing in the towel I mean bombing the shit out of that room. I will harvest the remaining plants tommorow, and let the room get blasted for a few days. So trying to get rid of spider mites in a perpetual grow appears possible, but expensive. So instead of having all kinds of mites in my buds, im just starting fresh. I know someone had suggested this before and I laughed at them. I really cant afford to not have a harvest for 2 months, but I cant hook up med patients with a clean conscience knowing that there are a shit load of bugs in the bud (better then pesticides IMO but still not cool). So in order to one up the spider mites I will also be building another flower room. It will be a brain bucket ebb n flo using, 20x 2 gallon pots, and 2 more 600 watters. 

A question for the growers using hoods, what type of hood would you reccomend for max coverage, but easy on the wallet. I dont have $300 to spend on a hood...or two for that matter.

A little side note for the other growers dealing with PM. I use greencure and it works for atleast a week, I have PM this time of year, every year. It hard to keep the humidity down without running my dehumidifier all the time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Spider mites.....a worthy adversary. Trying to get rid of them in a perpetual flower room has proved possible, but very expensive. I was using some predator mites as my offenseive line, and I was dipping the vegged plants in azamax before putting them into flower. I was making alot of headway until the predator mites couldnt keep up. First few weeks I was sure they were winning the battle, then I started seeing the spider mites numbers increase, and the predator mites just couldnt keep up. I still have a nice population of predator mites, but not nearly as much as the spider mites. So instead of spending another $500+ (my estimate is $100 in predator mites a week for 4-6 weeks) on predator mites Im just throwing in the towel on the flower room, and by throwing in the towel I mean bombing the shit out of that room. I will harvest the remaining plants tommorow, and let the room get blasted for a few days. So trying to get rid of spider mites in a perpetual grow appears possible, but expensive. So instead of having all kinds of mites in my buds, im just starting fresh. I know someone had suggested this before and I laughed at them. I really cant afford to not have a harvest for 2 months, but I cant hook up med patients with a clean conscience knowing that there are a shit load of bugs in the bud (better then pesticides IMO but still not cool). So in order to one up the spider mites I will also be building another flower room. It will be a brain bucket ebb n flo using, 20x 2 gallon pots, and 2 more 600 watters.
> 
> A question for the growers using hoods, what type of hood would you reccomend for max coverage, but easy on the wallet. I dont have $300 to spend on a hood...or two for that matter.
> 
> A little side note for the other growers dealing with PM. I use greencure and it works for atleast a week, I have PM this time of year, every year. It hard to keep the humidity down without running my dehumidifier all the time.


wow i always get th job done with neem oil. did u atleast try that. works wonders.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 29, 2010)

neem oil and lady bugs always work for me in a few days or so, and after they are gone you can continue to spray with neem and leave lady bugs in theri as a great preventor


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

yea i usually just soak the plants soil in neem and then spay the shit out of m with it.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i usually just soak the plants soil in neem and then spay the shit out of m with it.


ive used it in the soil to, it keeps them soil bugs out of it. alot of people told me not to use in the soil but i did some research of where neem comes from and what the natives use it for and they use it on the leaf and in the ground. it is also good for your skin in very small amounts that are diluted


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a book.

Truth is every time a RIU member makes a book, I get lots editing practice. 

If you want a book about science you\'ll be needing some peer review.
If you want a book about growing you'll be needing Lots of peer review.

Fact


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes i have used neem, i have used enough neem that I should have just bought stock in GH. I got rid of them in my veg room using Azamax, but in a PERPETUAL FLOWER room its another story. You cant just dip flower plants, Im not a fan of using any pesticide on my buds. After week 2 of flower I wouldnt spray anything. Im a champion when it comes to getting rid of pests. You name it, I have had it and killed it. But spider mites in a PERPETUAL FLOWER room are a tricky bunch. I could have continued with my war and won, but at what cost. Its a sure thing if I start fresh, Ive been "controlling" the spider mites for years, now I just want them gone.

Another thing about neem, Its pretty potent stuff, dont get it on your skin. Read the label and follow the directions. I have a friend who has been using neem oil for his mites for years too....now he develops a rash under his eyes and behind his knees if he even goes in a room that has been sprayed days before hand. At first I thought it was something else causing the issue, but after seeing what happens to him just 1 hour after coming out of a room.....not cool.

And for root aphids go with Merit 75, but only in veg. <little side note


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 29, 2010)

Mites, bastards. freeze em out, sure your plants wont like it BUT the MItes will Hate it and die. Plants can take a freeze. about 3 hours for sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

neem isnt a chemical pesticide, and its not a gh brand .. its an all organic pesteicide from the neem plant. ive used it in flower countless times with no ill effects towards the roots or the plant when i foliar the neem on .


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 29, 2010)

Alot of people make Neem Oil. I Think Einstein's oil is neem


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 29, 2010)

Strickly i use diamond hoods x2 they give about 1.5m footprint at 500mm above the canopy without hot spots and also have you tried spray safe by Canadian express? it's safe to use against mites rite up to the chop it melts the little wankers and their eggs.

Whodat I'll post a pic of the 2 Durban's i got left to chop so you can see what it's like before the chop imo their not 2 bad, the worst i've had to chop was northern lights that shit grows so much leaf that it takes hours just to chop a 3 foot plant.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 29, 2010)

yes neem oil is made by numerous companies from the oil of the neem tree and its seeds. by the way seedless talks about his infestation, i think its way past simple need oil spraying. azamax is better than neem oil and is still not working for him therefore he needs to go to the extreme of bombing his grow room. neem oil does effect plants in flower as if used in an amount to damage the mite population. if sprayed on leaves and roots, yes the plant will be fine, but in a large mite infestation the things will be all over, including the lights, walls, fans, buds, leaves, everything. when neem is sprayed on hairs of the buds then they quickly burn and shrivel( the same as they have done with green cure for PM). when i had mites they got so out of control they made strands of mites like chains hanging from the tip of the leaves. i stopped growing and was pretty much the only way to get rid of them for me. ive known one other grower who was able to defeat a large population of mites ranging from both veg and flower rooms. pretty amazing little fuckers, they actually bleed when you kill them! by the way battling PM and spider mites at the same time is a loosing battle. mites love dryer climate and PM hates dryer climate.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Spider mites.....a worthy adversary. Trying to get rid of them in a perpetual flower room has proved possible, but very expensive. I was using some predator mites as my offenseive line, and I was dipping the vegged plants in azamax before putting them into flower. I was making alot of headway until the predator mites couldnt keep up. First few weeks I was sure they were winning the battle, then I started seeing the spider mites numbers increase, and the predator mites just couldnt keep up. I still have a nice population of predator mites, but not nearly as much as the spider mites. So instead of spending another $500+ (my estimate is $100 in predator mites a week for 4-6 weeks) on predator mites Im just throwing in the towel on the flower room, and by throwing in the towel I mean bombing the shit out of that room. I will harvest the remaining plants tommorow, and let the room get blasted for a few days. So trying to get rid of spider mites in a perpetual grow appears possible, but expensive. So instead of having all kinds of mites in my buds, im just starting fresh. I know someone had suggested this before and I laughed at them. I really cant afford to not have a harvest for 2 months, but I cant hook up med patients with a clean conscience knowing that there are a shit load of bugs in the bud (better then pesticides IMO but still not cool). So in order to one up the spider mites I will also be building another flower room. It will be a brain bucket ebb n flo using, 20x 2 gallon pots, and 2 more 600 watters.
> 
> A question for the growers using hoods, what type of hood would you reccomend for max coverage, but easy on the wallet. I dont have $300 to spend on a hood...or two for that matter.
> 
> A little side note for the other growers dealing with PM. I use greencure and it works for atleast a week, I have PM this time of year, every year. It hard to keep the humidity down without running my dehumidifier all the time.


I dont think its a good idea to use azamax and predator mites at the same time. Strong chemicals like azamax can stay on and in a plant for extended periods of time and do its job against your good predators  Your miticide is killing both of your mites good and bad. 

About your hood question- Im using two "yield master 2" hoods and lovem so far.
Best of luck with those little bugs strictly...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2010)

3eyes said:


> Strickly i use diamond hoods x2 they give about 1.5m footprint at 500mm above the canopy without hot spots and also have you tried spray safe by Canadian express? it's safe to use against mites rite up to the chop it melts the little wankers and their eggs.
> 
> Whodat I'll post a pic of the 2 Durban's i got left to chop so you can see what it's like before the chop imo their not 2 bad, the worst i've had to chop was northern lights that shit grows so much leaf that it takes hours just to chop a 3 foot plant.


looking forward to it


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im gonna stop bumping other ppls pics and blowing them up cuz ppl think its mine even wen i say whos pic it is lol. Looking good everyone.


oooooooooops lol, guilty as charged.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> neem isnt a chemical pesticide, and its not a gh brand .. its an all organic pesteicide from the neem plant. ive used it in flower countless times with no ill effects towards the roots or the plant when i foliar the neem on .


ive never used past 3 weeks into flower cuz i didnt want it to make my buds taste like neem cuz the shit taste horrible plus i always had them gone before i flowered. but i have never had any bad effects on the plant either from using it


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2010)

sniffer said:


> its a mix lol ,
> 2 vortex , 2 jack the rippers , 1 sour cream , 1 motivation , 1 vanilla kush , and one ak48








Also looking very nice SNIFFER
I think I spot tha beasty ak48 bioch!!! 
mmmmmm and the sour cream!!! lyumyum


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> u ever thought bout writing this thred as a book D? Recon its all here already lol.





DST said:


> so I could just press PRINT, and then send it to a publisher, hahaha...
> 
> I am scheming on another book at the moment and trying to get those creative juices flowing, this will be the 3rd book I have written in this series....
> 
> I think that I could bring the 600 into the book...could be fun.


i'm fairly sure that one of the "grow bible" type books is written by the people from a forum of some kind, cannabisx i think (no longer running)? i've read the book on my pc and my mate had a copy was pretty good. when i get home i'll give u guys the name of it


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 29, 2010)

pr0n anyone this is little baby cheesus  and some Durban poison she's turned purple because of the cold but she's a sticky little number she's also about 2 foot tall out of the pot.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2010)

SS

The best remedy that I have run across for spidermites is a combination of low temps (60-65) and high dosages of co2 for a 24 hour period. This effectively eliminates the little bastards without liquid insecticides.
I just acquired a mini sunsoaker that seems to working very well, good coverage without hot spots.
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Mini-SunSoaker-Reflector.asp


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2010)

3eyes

juicy looking bud.

how much longer?


cof


----------



## MT Marijuana (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been running 2x Hydrofarm Daystar AC and have been very happy. They deliver light very evenly and I love the construction of them. Not too bad of a price either, I would look them up on their website for more technical info. I'm very satisfied  Looking very sexy 3eyes!!

A lil porn for ya, It's a Blizzard outside so I've got a lil extra time on my hands before I brave the roads to fill up a Growler (68 oz.) of Powder Hound, a Local Seasonal (7.2% ABV)

First is the Sensi star cross, changing lots daily!!
ssecond and third are my Trainwrech cross, started with lil tiny buds and i was pretty worried, now at wk. 6 I'm getting pretty excited!
Last is my first attempt at getting a photo through my scope. It's of a Sensi Star bud I snipped a few days ago to taste, I was a lil anxious but it's a casualty of Science!!


----------



## webb107 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey alll done with 600w duel spectrum hps, 38 days into flower what ya think?View attachment 1351571View attachment 1351572View attachment 1351573View attachment 1351574View attachment 1351575View attachment 1351576View attachment 1351577View attachment 1351578View attachment 1351579View attachment 1351580View attachment 1351581View attachment 1351582


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 29, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> 3eyes
> 
> juicy looking bud.
> 
> ...


Getting the chop now me and the Mrs just done 1 each 1 more Durban to go then the cheesus then last but not least my mystery sativa, dont know what she is but she smells fruity


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2010)

Whoever asked the reflector question. My ex partner uses these and if I get new hoods, this it is. These fixtures give a really wide lighting area and seem super easy to cool. He consistently had his plants within inches of the lens. $150 bucks.

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AIROFLOW-Reflector.asp


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 29, 2010)

Repost from my thread for those who haven't seen it...

Here are some pics of the mother room. Top level has 10 white widows in 12'' x 12'' pots and a couple clones of some Trinity and two unknowns (pic of the bud from unknown on the previous page). Lower level has 4 white widows and the clones. The four mothers on the bottom were not touched for clones and the 10 on top all had a bit taken off to get the 92 clones.

Basically the way it is set up now is how I will keep the mother room for the most part...once the clones are rooted the cloner will come out and all those clones will go into 4'' x 4'' pots until 6 - 8'' veg...from there transferred into 3 gallon pots/bags and into the flower room. 

The upstairs of the house is already starting to smell so the ozone generator will be installed sooner than later.

On to the pics

92 clones






Top level is built with a table to keep the water in and lined with pond liner


----------



## volumecutter (Dec 29, 2010)

View attachment 1351771View attachment 1351772I don't know why i can turn these, but here they are, they are under a 1000w hps.... just kidding my trusty 600w hps all they way, have some more pics in my Journal, but its just geting started!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 29, 2010)

DST....could you look back at post #12672...think you missed it....thanks bud!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 29, 2010)

TGSS- I am aware that neem isnt a chemical, and GH makes azamax.

LG2004-exactly

whodat-I added the predator mites to the older plants in flower, then when the next cycle came through I dipped them. The azamax was to keep both mites off the new plants. I didnt spray plants that had predator mites on them.

thanks for the input on the hoods guys.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

very nice medhead n volume cutter.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


>


DUDE!!!!! Holy shit that's sexy. When I look through a scope the trichs are here and there. They are like piled on top of eachother here. Fucking AWESOME!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 29, 2010)

For real....that's insane!!!


----------



## webb107 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wappa 38 days in flower 600w hps duel spectrum


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2010)

webb107 said:


> Wappa 38 days in flower 600w hps duel spectrum


Looks great for 38 days. Well, looks great period, but to think they are gonna pack on more the last couple weeks is stagering. Nice job bro.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

I posted some pics of my scrog in my thread. I would appreciate any thoughts from the class on it but it's not under 600s so I didn't want to post them here.

Here's a couple pics of my bubble cloner with a little root pr0n, hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll be sticking them somewhere else tomorrow hopefully but needed to have a place for them first since I ended up using the other plants for the scrog.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> I'll be sticking them somewhere else tomorrow hopefully but needed to have a place for them first since I ended up using the other plants for the scrog.


They look nice and happy to me. Pretty roots. i like it.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning all, and welcome to all the new members to the club, showing how the 600 is def no slouch, and when I say 600 I mean the ballast wattage, no particular ballast make or anything...lol (ok, I'll shut up now)

Onmly one comment to make and thats for Strictly. It is extremely hard to remove the mites in a perpertual, and I think the vertical doesn't help sas you do not have the same access to your plants to do what needs to be done. So on that, after having a family of spider mites move in, I applied Diatomaceous Earth to the top of the soil, and sprayed with a Bayer mite spray that also kills eggs and larvae. Mites are gone now thank fek, along with the Trhips. Now I am on the gnat war. DE also seems to do them for a bit but they have a tendency to keep re-emergin, not sure if it is the coco I am buying??





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> DST....could you look back at post #12672...think you missed it....thanks bud!!!





jigfresh said:


> They look nice and happy to me. Pretty roots. i like it.


Hey Endls, I missed replying to it but didn't miss it (honest lad). My mate has been back in the US and got back last night. We are going over to celebrate New Year at the Grey Area so I will chat with him then about the strain and get back to you bud.

Have a good day people.

DST


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^You are awesome!!!^^^


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

Just about running out of smoke, maybe a Q and a henry left and a couple bags of hash but that's it  so took a little taster which should be dry come the new year, or so i hope


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

very nice T, i can smell it from here lol.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2010)

that one hell of a taster....lol
looking good,hope its dry by the new yr for u..


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 30, 2010)

That's lovely. yes.





tip top toker said:


> Just about running out of smoke, maybe a Q and a henry left and a couple bags of hash but that's it  so took a little taster which should be dry come the new year, or so i hope


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

Was one of the smaller branches, tis a real monster of a strain. Think i'll need to get to ikea and buy more kiln jars just for this one


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Was one of the smaller branches, tis a real monster of a strain. Think i'll need to get to ikea and buy more kiln jars just for this one


your so coy, what mega straiin is it? Remember we r stoners and forget things way more important that names lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a barneys sweet tooth. Was a bit finnicky ealier on but i sorted it out. Her mammy who was just a stem duck taped to a piece of plastic and stuck in a small tote of water, she put out what must have been around 3 ounces in the end. She smells lovely in person but when burnt, she still smells nice but it's almost not a pot smell, hugely fragrant and perfumy, almost like pot pourri or sommat  stone is lovely though, creeps in then kicks you inn the eyes for a few hours. Bit tempted to buy some scales to see what i've got here, stil 2 pay cheques to pick up  new seed time me thinks.


----------



## webb107 (Dec 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Looks great for 38 days. Well, looks great period, but to think they are gonna pack on more the last couple weeks is stagering. Nice job bro.


Thanks man, cant wait to see what i get on harvest day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like some tasty testing material ttt, going to be a red eye nye eh!?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

Won't be ready alas, i've broken it down to really speed up the drying, but i'll be partying with an 8th and a few grams of hash. Some folk heading down with their various drugs so should be good none the less  Anyone got any better-than-average plans lined up? Or is it just get fucked up and see where it takes y'all


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Won't be ready alas, i've broken it down to really speed up the drying, but i'll be partying with an 8th and a few grams of hash. Some folk heading down with their various drugs so should be good none the less  Anyone got any better-than-average plans lined up? Or is it just get fucked up and see where it takes y'all


i also break my buds down to dry em, lay em on a screen.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 30, 2010)

it has begun........ my 600w turned up today. get in there my son!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

I was also thinking that was one hell of a taster,lol. That Sweet Tooth looks, uh, sweet...I'd like to get some of it to grow sometime.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

that smell you are describing is exactly the smell of Power Plant, which based on the yield you are getting would make sense. I often think Power Plant is just another acronym for Pot Pourri, lol. Looks funkin nice bru!!!

Will be heading to a party at me fave coffeeshop for Hogmanay. Should be fun!





tip top toker said:


> It's a barneys sweet tooth. Was a bit finnicky ealier on but i sorted it out. Her mammy who was just a stem duck taped to a piece of plastic and stuck in a small tote of water, she put out what must have been around 3 ounces in the end. She smells lovely in person but when burnt, she still smells nice but it's almost not a pot smell, hugely fragrant and perfumy, almost like pot pourri or sommat  stone is lovely though, creeps in then kicks you inn the eyes for a few hours. Bit tempted to buy some scales to see what i've got here, stil 2 pay cheques to pick up  new seed time me thinks.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

Wouldn't mind spending the evning in the grey area either, but i will be relegated to home this year i think, not a penny to my name amoung other reasons, flatmate is leaving for a ski season come the 1st so we're gonn a get nice and toasty, although him and the rest will probably bosh a load of mandy and disappear til 5am


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2010)

My oh my! chunks of fun tiptop!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2010)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> it has begun........ my 600w turned up today. get in there my son!!!!!



hehe, let the games begin GT  welcome to the six!


----------



## ghb (Dec 30, 2010)

wow 270 posts since my last visit, this is one fast moving thread, makes for an interesting read though.






some pics of my new set up, it cost a couple of g's but it will give me 1g per watt hopefully. i have 40 lemon skunk under 2 600w hps, 1 week veg. they are 3 weeks in 12/12 and are extremely healthy. when i get my current crop out of the way all my grows will be like this, 1-2 strains per tent to keep it nice and easy, man this is one addictive hobby


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2010)

Not much on the agenda today folks, just gonna watch Jurassic Park and make as much dry sieve as I can


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2010)

ghb said:


> wow 270 posts since my last visit, this is one fast moving thread, makes for an interesting read though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KILLER SER-UP GHB!!! looks pro


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 30, 2010)

ghb said:


> wow 270 posts since my last visit, this is one fast moving thread, makes for an interesting read though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GHB, nice setup...What size pots are those (and where did you get them if you don't mind)


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2010)

very nice GHB,tell us more about it...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 30, 2010)

Update, found my pheno for breeding. Added lime to bring the ph down should take affect soon. Organic nutes any suggestions? I have alaska morebloom now, just shopping supplies are low. 27 days flowering.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

What do you guys think about the Pineapple Express... its day 61 12/12 and this one with the black tie has bulked up quite abit... will it bulk up more or is it done

View attachment 1353622View attachment 1353623


----------



## webb107 (Dec 30, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> What do you guys think about the Pineapple Express... its day 61 12/12 and this one with the black tie has bulked up quite abit... will it bulk up more or is it done
> 
> View attachment 1353622View attachment 1353623


I say that is done mate


----------



## ghb (Dec 30, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Not much on the agenda today folks, just gonna watch Jurassic Park and make as much dry sieve as I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some lovely looking stuff, i use bubble bags but i'm not impressed with the amount of dry hash i'm getting. how much do you get from popcorn buds using a sieve?



whodatnation said:


> KILLER SER-UP GHB!!! looks pro


i love it, can't wait for some little one cola plants, i'm having real trouble controlling my big plants that i topped and lstd.


MedHeadGRWR said:


> GHB, nice setup...What size pots are those (and where did you get them if you don't mind)


5.5l pots, i get everything from my local hydro shop.


genuity said:


> very nice GHB,tell us more about it...


it's 2x 600w hps in cooltubes, i use a 6" fan to push air through the tubes, a 24" filter will take care of any smell issues.
i have a heater on a timer that comes on 10 mins before lights out, temps are around 65-75, i use the canna coco line and atami bloombastic for ripening.
i'm hoping that i will get an oz per plant, i got 20g average from some cheese i grew the same way and the lemon skunk way out produces cheese. i will start a new journal soon, my cam is dead at the min so when i get a new one i'll try and start a proper grow journal. i'll post some pr0n when i can.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 30, 2010)

webb107 said:


> I say that is done mate


 I agree its done.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2010)

Tip top, if that is a small tester, can't wait to see a real bud.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks pretty done to me...but then if you had a rope around your neck you would look done also. Is this an actual lynching we are witnessing?


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys and mates... took that down and Ill get to the rest tomorrow... After I got it out from under that hps you could really tell how amber it was


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 30, 2010)

a close up off my Bubblelicious on day 7 of 12/12






Group shot of grow room 10 plants in total all looking female


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^What are all those black specs on your pics....or am I just baked??^^^^

(I know I'm baked,but...)


----------



## phillby69 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for that info. it's just what i needed to hear,was starting to think i might have to go down to a 400w as I have only 14" from rockwool to glass tube. I fing the 400w only offers about half the lumens, based on growth rather that stats of a400W. I#ve limited space so are going for 4 x 1m aqua trays with rock wool and 5 plants a tray. Keeping them small but stopping vegging when they get to 7 or 8" - but hopefully it'll all be bud. See how it goes. will post some pics soon. I have two that I maybe veged too long as they are heathy looking tree foot bushes of northern. This is my first grow so I#ve no idea what my harvest will be weight or quality wise but am optomistic. Trying to avoid the various newbie mistakes - seems to be working a treat so far.


----------



## volumecutter (Dec 30, 2010)

Ghb would you mind explaining the drip catch system you have looks very low profile and nice, im still in soil, but im looking elsewhere(because 100 pounds of soil every 10 weeks is uhhh... hard to hide) Id love more pics of it too!!


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Just wanted to wish all you 600 watters a HAPPY HOGAMANY. I hope you have a wonderful party to bring in 2011!!!

Keep up the green peeps.

Peace, DST

"slainte mhath"


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^What are all those black specs on your pics....or am I just baked??^^^^
> 
> (I know I'm baked,but...)


that is shit on his lense, prolly fluff from his pocket lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Just wanted to wish all you 600 watters a HAPPY HOGAMANY. I hope you have a wonderful party to bring in 2011!!!
> 
> Keep up the green peeps.
> 
> ...


I agree happy new year to one and all >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2010)

Today is a year and two days since my first post on the six hundred, what a year, what a thread! It has been nothing but pure pleasure hanging out at the six hundred. To celebrate, I'm going to the post office this morning...and you could be the next lucky winner of my mortgage. Oh wait, I don't have one so I'll have to think of another prize. Our little cold spell in florida is gone, back into the seventies for the next several days. Looks like I'm going to have to play golf again tomorrow, in shorts and a short sleeved shirt. Winter in florida anyone, bring your sticks and your stone.

Anyway, just wanted to say on this last day of the year, be safe everyone, we want everyone to return next year, tomorrow. Tonight, I get to spend my evening entertaining a returning vet from Iraq and Afghanistan. My vietnam vet buddy, his son is returning from the service this evening, he left Germany last night, gets into texas today and tonight into Tampa around eight. They should be here ten or so. I plan on getting, ready for this, the guy's name is Odin, no joke, stoned as hell and I'll tell him what I always tell his father, it's my duty. What do ya' think of that Mr. Thor, Odin, your dad is coming to my house tonight. I can hardly contain the excitement. Should be a fun evening, he has been in the service for four years, one visit to amsterdam during that time is the only time he has smoked in four years. He's also never used a vaporizer, I can't wait to fire it up tonight and give the returning soldier a run for his money. My bet, the vaporizer wins.

Peace all. Have a happy and safe new year.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 31, 2010)

Blwyddyn newydd dda - happy new year to all @ the 600


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2010)

yes sir............may we take the good vibes,and newly found friends with us in to the new yr............have a good one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new years to the best group on riu.. incase im to hungover tomorro.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 31, 2010)

What happened to Who dat?


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> I agree happy new year to one and all >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I think Westy's post covers it!!!!




Heads Up said:


> Today is a year and two days since my first post on the six hundred, what a year, what a thread! It has been nothing but pure pleasure hanging out at the six hundred. To celebrate, I'm going to the post office this morning...and you could be the next lucky winner of my mortgage. Oh wait, I don't have one so I'll have to think of another prize. Our little cold spell in florida is gone, back into the seventies for the next several days. Looks like I'm going to have to play golf again tomorrow, in shorts and a short sleeved shirt. Winter in florida anyone, bring your sticks and your stone.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say on this last day of the year, be safe everyone, we want everyone to return next year, tomorrow. Tonight, I get to spend my evening entertaining a returning vet from Iraq and Afghanistan. My vietnam vet buddy, his son is returning from the service this evening, he left Germany last night, gets into texas today and tonight into Tampa around eight. They should be here ten or so. I plan on getting, ready for this, the guy's name is Odin, no joke, stoned as hell and I'll tell him what I always tell his father, it's my duty. What do ya' think of that Mr. Thor, Odin, your dad is coming to my house tonight. I can hardly contain the excitement. Should be a fun evening, he has been in the service for four years, one visit to amsterdam during that time is the only time he has smoked in four years. He's also never used a vaporizer, I can't wait to fire it up tonight and give the returning soldier a run for his money. My bet, the vaporizer wins.
> 
> Peace all. Have a happy and safe new year.


Oh my word, I feel sorry for that guy, hahaha, but what a way to return. Much respect to Odin from Thor, may his lungs burst with happiness, the guy deserves it no doubt!!!



3eyes said:


> Blwyddyn newydd dda - happy new year to all @ the 600


Much respect bru!!!!



genuity said:


> yes sir............may we take the good vibes,and newly found friends with us in to the new yr............have a good one.


To new friends!!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> happy new years to the best group on riu.. incase im to hungover tomorro.


that's one thing I can guarantee!!!!



Hotsause said:


> What happened to Who dat?


Hey HS, Whodat is lost in amongst one of his many rooms of stickyness, haha. He was about yesterday I think.

Anyway, Happy Hogmanay to you!

PEace, DST


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 31, 2010)

Took a few more pics for you guys...

this is an average bud site 2 feet from the canopy... 600s do penetrate!



This is my runt HDF... turning shades of purple


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

nice marlow good good.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful pic Marlowe, happy new year to you. DST


Marlowe said:


> Took a few more pics for you guys...
> View attachment 1354892
> this is an average bud site 2 feet from the canopy... 600s do penetrate!
> View attachment 1354893
> ...


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 31, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^What are all those black specs on your pics....or am I just baked??^^^^
> 
> (I know I'm baked,but...)


They are pics from my iPhone and the lense is scratched to buggary.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Dec 31, 2010)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> They are pics from my iPhone and the lense is scratched to buggary.


Not trying to be a dick at all but iphone pics are easily traceable...ever look at your pics and notice you can see exactly where you were when you took the pic? So can other people.

Here is something I found from a real quick google search...didn't even read it 
http://trails.lamouroux.de/geotag-photos-using-iphone-trails.html

Also saw a thread on here where a guy said "sorry for the crappy iphone pic" and another guy replied with a statement similar to mine and an exact location where the pic had been taken. Something to the effect of "don't take pics with your iphone...you live off interstate such and such in an apartment complex"

Just saying


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 31, 2010)

lol Same to you DST i havent been on much i have all my Tents Down for the moment till my Inspection is done. I have a Secret Jardin DR60 i will be starting my seeds in soon This next run im using Subcools Super Soil recipe anybody have any feedback. I WANT THIS RUN TO GO ALOT SMOOTHER AND I AM DETERMAINED NOT TO FUCK UP AGAIN lol Much love everybody Youll be seeing more from me soon enough


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 31, 2010)

HS-you havent fucked up if you learned from the mistakes. Ive had a good time watching your progress.

DST-I think the reason I cant get rid of them in flower is only because its perpetual. Bayer makes some killer pesticides, they make merit 75 wp, and thats what I used to get rid of my root aphids.

The new year is almost here, and I will be re-doing my grow rooms. The two octos will be the same (flower), but my veg room will be about 8'x18', and the new flower room will be about 8'x12'. I got two relativley big hoods from a buddy, I traded 2 cool tubes for them. I also picked up 3 brand new CAPS 600w hps ballasts (usually not a big fan of CAPS...long story). I bought 6 brand new Sunmaster bulbs to replace all the old bulbs. I just need to finish the construction, and plug'n'play.

Happy new year to all the 600 watters. Big things to come in 2011.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

do they eat hoppin john everywhere or is it a southeastern us thing ?? cuz i kno we eat it.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 31, 2010)

MedHeadGRWR said:


> Not trying to be a dick at all but iphone pics are easily traceable...ever look at your pics and notice you can see exactly where you were when you took the pic? So can other people.
> 
> Here is something I found from a real quick google search...didn't even read it
> http://trails.lamouroux.de/geotag-photos-using-iphone-trails.html
> ...


gps location only shows up if u tell your iphone to use your location, which can b easily turned off, i believe it was myself that posted about the crappy iphone pic, and after being told about the gps, i turned it off................ = problem sorted


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

im trying to get a better bag. this is all i could get my hands on. i would hate to have to bring in the year like this.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 31, 2010)

strictly seedleSs said:


> HS-you havent fucked up if you learned from the mistakes. Ive had a good time watching your progress.
> Happy new year to all the 600 watters. Big things to come in 2011.


Thanks SS you put some Faith back into me much Appreciated. Next Run im going 1 Blue Widow and 1 Red Cherry Berry cant wait to get this show started Im trying not to over do myself like i have been I figure if i start out small this time ill be fine. So anybody have any input or results of Using Subcools Super Soil???? Im going to try to tweek the recipe a little as i don't want or need 6 Bags of Soil Ill probably go with 3-4 Bags of Roots Organic or if i can find it 2 Bags of Biobizz Light. SO ANYBODY HAVE ANY INPUT???


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Years everyone, before I forget. I will be ringing in the new years with some sour kush and coletrain, maybe some sad too, oh and dont forget the mk. And the hash I made with the trim from said strains. Mmmm. Oh and I took clones today, some from my revegged now mother MK Ultra, and one from each of my new run, which is Rocklock, I have 2 rocklocks so I call them RL1 and RL2, Galaxy, Wappa, Motavation, SAD, and Warlock. They all seem to be female so far, lets hope for no hermies like my Vanilla Kush last run, it showed girl until about 1 week of 12/12 then bam, a buncha balls. I think I am good this time though. They look better than my last run, with 7 plants, 9 if you count the autos, i will have 29 tops in the end. Which is 18 more than last time, I think the topping worked out well for me. Last time I didnt do anything to them, just let them do their thing so I could get my indoor technique down. Well Im outta here for now, take care Club 600.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> gps location only shows up if u tell your iphone to use your location, which can b easily turned off, i believe it was myself that posted about the crappy iphone pic, and after being told about the gps, i turned it off................ = problem sorted


i believe that riu removes it anyway? just doesnt include it when it converts/resizes/uploads so someone once said on this site? dont quote me lmao


happy new years to each and everyone on the 600  all the best for 2011 

Las


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new year!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im trying to get a better bag. this is all i could get my hands on. i would hate to have to bring in the year like this.


At least its still green !


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2010)

wow i just bought a 1000w to put in my tent. no one told me about you boys doing big things with little 600w lights lol how the hell? yal must be growing in hydro lol


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

jojodancer10 said:


> wow i just bought a 1000w to put in my tent. no one told me about you boys doing big things with little 600w lights lol how the hell? yal must be growing in hydro lol


There's a good mix of mediums being used in here actually. Some use soil, some coco, some hydro...

Some in here run multiple grows with different wattages and different mediums too. They only post the 600w grows in here though.

Nice avatar btw.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2010)

jojodancer10 said:


> wow i just bought a 1000w to put in my tent. no one told me about you boys doing big things with little 600w lights lol how the hell? yal must be growing in hydro lol


All soil for these girls-

I do have a wicked hyro set-up on paper that I will be building in a few months. 

This will be my first go at hydro but after reading about it for a long time I feel confedent enough to finally get my hands and my wallet wet.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 31, 2010)

I use soil as well, I believe I have a few fat ones to show off as well...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 31, 2010)

I wasnt trying but that was all pictures of my chronic, now where did my other pictures go?oh there they are.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

I had a Bubba Kush seed and a Blue Widow seed sprout between last night and this morning so now I have some nice new strains to choose from. I have a Purple Haze, Headband and 2 DOGs that are almost ready to give cuttings so a couple of those strains will be the next run. After that I may just do a run of Bubba Kush in the scrog and a split run of a couple strains in the vert. I put the JH and WW mothers in the vert room on the floor for now but they'll be going to the new place to finish flowering along with these vegging clones in the bubble cloner once I have an area ready for them.

Stoked to have some nice strains to choose from and excited for the new year!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2010)

wow im glad i didnt sell my 600 setup. i have a 4x4 tent ebb&drain system, 4x4 table. thinking about running a co2 system bur it looks like a pain in the butt to do. im looking for a riu fam that will welcome a newbie into the house lol. no pics of my last grow but i've done soil in the past. 36 7x7x9 inch pots all bubba kush form greenhouse seeds under a 600w. veg to 4inch went into flowering temps stayed at 76. next grow is hydro , 40 gal rez , 4x4 tray going for 34 LA CONfi. or headbang not sure which one i will do, also have sup lem haz


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2010)

lol i've learned a lot on my own but need real friends who grow as well not the type that call to see if i got some , changed my number and moved. dirtbags lol
yall have room for one more on this boat?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2010)

always room for good folks in the 600. Welcome aboard... and just in time for the new year. Just be ready, this boat moves fast. Miss a day or two and you might miss 3 or 4 pages.

Happy new year peeps. Should be a good one.

All this boat talk reminds me...
[youtube]avaSdC0QOUM[/youtube]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks jig i feel at home already, fisrt things first i need to get me a camra lol got everything else


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2010)

jojodancer10 said:


> lol i've learned a lot on my own but need real friends who grow as well not the type that call to see if i got some , changed my number and moved. dirtbags lol
> yall have room for one more on this boat?


 Like jig said, welcome aboard matey 


jigfresh said:


> always room for good folks in the 600. Welcome aboard... and just in time for the new year. Just be ready, this boat moves fast. Miss a day or two and you might miss 3 or 4 pages.
> 
> Happy new year peeps. Should be a good one.
> 
> ...


haha I almost forgot about this song  almost...

"Miss a day or two and you might miss 3 or 4 pages." yeh with 40 posts on each page.


jojodancer10 said:


> thanks jig i feel at home already, fisrt things first i need to get me a camra lol got everything else


We love our pics here at the six!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow guys, just found myself caught up in catching up and over and hour's gone by and I still have more to go. First though, I'd like to get this post in. I'd like to say Happy New Year to everyone here at the 600. Just in the past few days there's been several newcomers, the usual barrage of Pron, breeders taking their task a little too far (mr. west, congrats!), great new set ups and additions (whodat) (probably thanks to St. Nick) and "tasters" bigger than baseballs! (tip top), I have no Idea hot to keep up but I'm gonna try. My year is ending much better than it started, I have new gear coming and yesterday I got my The Purps from Jordan of the Island, and today I got my prize from marijuana-seeds.nl of 10 WW Max femmed and 5 regular Afghani. Bring on 2011!

Here's my male Jackhammer I'm saving for pollen cause he's just awesome.



Jackie B, waiting for sex, It's looking like another male



Jackie C, real lagger behind the other two with much more Indica like, droopy leaves. Had a problem where the stock became tap root at the soil level and it was really precarious so I carefully built up around it with new soil and watered her well so I can just leave her be for a little while. Still waiting on sex for this one too.


Princess B I just harvested the other day, the rest of it that is. Hey it was only my second grow and it was sampling in the name of research. Anyway, I'm not thrilled with her so I'll be moving on from her for sure. Just a short lived stone no matter what.


The Top


And in the nursery, clones for Jackie B and C, two more Jackhammer sprouts, and planted today, 2 WWMax femmed (thank you marijuana-seeds.nl) and 2 The Purp. 



I don't know how much of 2011 I'm gonna be remembering. 

Cheers
Duchie


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to Jojo our New Years addition (people still coming on baord on Auld Years Night! Quality.)

HS - Sorry, never used Subcool soil so can't comment. But I did find Whodat!!! lol.

ENDLYS, spoke to my friend last night, and this just strengthens my resolve about what I am doing, but he has never sold any Taste Bud in the Grey Area.....so a dubious report basically. 

All the best for today and 2011.

Peace, DST


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year n all that to the 600 watters!
Bring on the new year and new strains!
P.S Thats some nice Jack dutchie! Is that Sannie's?

jambo;>)


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;BpqOWO6ctsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpqOWO6ctsg[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 1, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks SS you put some Faith back into me much Appreciated. Next Run im going 1 Blue Widow and 1 Red Cherry Berry cant wait to get this show started Im trying not to over do myself like i have been I figure if i start out small this time ill be fine. So anybody have any input or results of Using Subcools Super Soil???? Im going to try to tweek the recipe a little as i don't want or need 6 Bags of Soil Ill probably go with 3-4 Bags of Roots Organic or if i can find it 2 Bags of Biobizz Light. SO ANYBODY HAVE ANY INPUT???


My input is that I always wanted to try the mix, just I dont like having soil shipped to me, dont know why, I get everything else shipped, why not some dirt. I think its the shipping costs due to weight. I generally use either ProMix or this other stuff I tried last run that worked great, made by a company called Espoma. Good organic stuff from them, I have used several of their products outdoors with great results, their soil has worked great indoors as well. Oh back to the super soil, I think you only need to water if you mix it up right, sounds like a winner to me. I think you should try it out, since no one has input on it from experience, you could be our guide on the journey to see if its worth a shit or not. From what I have seen it works well. But who knows unless you try it yourself.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Happy new year n all that to the 600 watters!
> Bring on the new year and new strains!
> P.S Thats some nice Jack dutchie! Is that Sannie's?
> 
> jambo;>)


Yup, you bet. Still waiting for a girl though, but when I get one I'll be ready for her. I'm loving the spicy smell too. Still wanting to get the Extrema but with all these others falling in my lap it's hard to justify getting another pack but he's got his credit card merchant set up again so I'll be grabbing some soon. Was it you waiting on some Extrema as well Jambo, and if so did you get them yet?

This was Jackie A on Nov 27th.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

So after diagnosing my Romulan x Timewarp as a Male. it appears it is now trying to be a female, haha, and I am sure the fairy said they where regs? So I have gone round the plant and plucked off the balls. It's quite a nice looking plant, I am certainly not going to use it to try and cross with anything, but i wouldn't mind getting to smoke some so for that reason i will give it a bit more time. I think i have a clone of it as well.

re-vegged dog is flowering, no sign of any nanners which i am happy about. that was one of the dogs that had produced nanners as a plant from seed, so after 1 cloning, that seems to have certainly been reduced if not completely eliminated.

Seems like a reduction in light has started the males sacs opening. Will start the collection process and shenanigans shortly.

Hope everyones head is okay today.

Peace. DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 1, 2011)

i thought she said the tw x rom where feminised? and the tw where regs lmao

happy new year guys  slight headache, nothing a couple of paracetamol wont cure lol


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL, you know it's funny, I'm on Interferon treatment and can't drink a drop of alcohol, and this is the first new years I haven't drank, and I gotta tell ya that I don't miss it. Sure I get a craving for a drink now and then, kinda like I still do for a cigarette after 10 years, but it soon passes. But also I know that if I go have a pint down the road that I'm not gonna get hooked like I would tobacco. Now my ganja! Well you can just back the f*ck away right now!  Anyway, I smoked my brains out last night, and still going, and I feel great! 

Double cheers!
Duchie


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

So I'm a big Budgie fan, which is rare in my neck of the woods, but I figure with you Euro boys out there there should be at least one fan of the boys from Cardiff.

[video=youtube;dee9njVdnR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dee9njVdnR4[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

duchieman

nice tune...thank you


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 1, 2011)

DST said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to Jojo our New Years addition (people still coming on baord on Auld Years Night! Quality.)
> 
> ...


Thanks DST....Wonder who the hell writes the reviews about the strains for Attitude then if he never heard of it.....I'm sure some of them are the breeders words...but the others I'm sure some jackoff writes....Oh well...prob. gonna go ahead and order anyway since the last Seedism strain I had was simply amazing...only thing is,its regular seeds not fem....kinda didn't want to dick with reg. anymore.

Taste Bud Seedism Seeds- http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedism-seeds/seedism-seeds-regular/seedism-taste-bud/prod_595.html


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> duchieman
> 
> nice tune...thank you
> 
> ...


Your welcome cof, glad you liked it. I got hooked back around 78 and they were already around for a few, and still going today. Broad range of acid rock with nice hints of soul, blues and R&B. Metallica covered Breadfan, Iron Maiden covered Crash Course in Brain Surgery, and I have an old raw audio of Van Halen playing Budgie at their high school in Cali when they were kids. A real under rated act, IMO.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year to all.
i dod not do to much for the new year but i did bring in 2011 with a almost 14 grma joint. pics to come here in a min


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 1, 2011)

Any guesses as to what I'm doing with this?
No one has asked so i figured you knew.
Happy new year!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2011)

Playing music to your girls? Is it that low frequency plant music stuff? That's my guess. And I had not seen that before. Too many pics in the 600, lol.

happy 2011 yall. My yins are looking nice and healthy.

And yeah D... as I understood it, the TW x Rom should be femmed. It's the TW that are regs.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 1, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Playing music to your girls? Is it that low frequency plant music stuff? That's my guess. And I had not seen that before. Too many pics in the 600, lol.
> 
> happy 2011 yall. My yins are looking nice and healthy.
> 
> And yeah D... as I understood it, the TW x Rom should be femmed. It's the TW that are regs.


Its a Hepa filter converted to a Carbon scrubber!
for a 8x8x8 room originally now its a 4x4x6.5 
Almost no smell, and its only needed at night I have noticed.
its during the dark turpens are released and sucked through.
if I forget to plug it in it stinks to high hell in here.
$30


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

Some sannies ladies at day 52

shackzilla




cheeseberry haze




the cheeseberry is getting close, while the shackzilla should have almost 3 weeks.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2011)

hello family i;m jojodancer i was welcomed by jig's. new to the club so i'll let u know what im up to, 4x4 tent indoor grow 40gal rez 4x4 table 6inch blockbuster hood, i have 3 fans, 2 440 cfm 6inch and 1 8 inch 740 cfm fan. not sure which one or two to use? i would like to try co2 on the next grow but not sure its worth it.? and i dont know how to run the fans lol. i'm also not sure which young lady i will grow yet. i have 20 different types of beans most of them are kush any input will help and again thankyou for opening the door for me


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 1, 2011)

Jig do you have mites?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 1, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> hello family i;m jojodancer i was welcomed by jig's. new to the club so i'll let u know what im up to, 4x4 tent indoor grow 40gal rez 4x4 table 6inch blockbuster hood, i have 3 fans, 2 440 cfm 6inch and 1 8 inch 740 cfm fan. not sure which one or two to use? i would like to try co2 on the next grow but not sure its worth it.? and i dont know how to run the fans lol. i'm also not sure which young lady i will grow yet. i have 20 different types of beans most of them are kush any input will help and again thankyou for opening the door for me


id say use the big one sucking air out and the little one bringing air in. CO2 will help just release it at your intake.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2011)

ok mun liz, but is it worth spending the money on a co2 system to get bigger buds or can i get big buds that i want without co2. just asking


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Jig do you have mites?


you mean cof not jig, don't you? I was wondering the same thing . . . cof? Those white speckles on your leaves sure look like mites, man.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2011)

I need more smoke  this chenin blanc, well, something tells me it might have been hugely marked up before it had it's flashy 50% off offer  sweettooth hash till i sleeeeep i say


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

The freckles are a sign of mites, and yes I'm still fighting the battle.


cof


----------



## sniffer (Jan 1, 2011)

cof , Buy yourself a Hot Shots No Pest strip ,,
and your mite war will be over


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 1, 2011)

Got a new camera for christmas...It's a Panasonic DMC-ZS7 if anyone cares......so many features....it has this autotune white balance feature on it....you put it to this setting in the location you will be taking a pic...then in the setup mode put a piece of white paper in the viewfinder ....then the camera adjust the image of the paper which is now yellow from the hps and converts it back to white....pretty fkn cool....my explanation of it probably makes no sense tho...ha....I got this camera cause it take a pretty kick ass 1080p video too since the little one is on the way....anyway here is what it can do....can't even tell the 1000w(dimmed to 600) is even kicking!!!!






Anyway...this is Magus Genetics Warlock at about 40-45days(didn't write date down,stoner!)...just put in 10 gal FFOF...she was seriously neglected the first 20 or so days in her life...she has been cold then dry then wet and hot and has finally made it to looking like a pot plant now that I have her in a somewhat stable environment.....got her bent over like the little dirty slut she is and will be putting the screen down in about two weeks...she's gonna be all that's in there...4'x4' all to her....will flip to 12 when she has filled the space.

Peace 
Endlscycle


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The freckles are a sign of mites, and yes I'm still fighting the battle.
> 
> 
> cof


bad shit bout the mites cof mate i hate the fuckers, kinda got em sort of under control lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> bad shit bout the mites cof mate i hate the fuckers, kinda got em sort of under control lmao


I thought I did...I just renewed the war


cof

I'm waiting on a co2 set-up from a friend to flood the room.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I thought I did...I just renewed the war
> 
> 
> cof
> ...


does that help agains mider spites?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> does that help agains mider spites?


It's supposed to...the idea is to flood the area for a 24 hr period to sufficate the little bastards...no heavy chemicals and the area is sterile of mites...I'll let you know shortly.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

wonders if that would work using ozone too lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I thought I did...I just renewed the war
> 
> 
> cof
> ...


Iv tried the co2 blast before and it didnt seem to work. I picked up the co2 to about 10,000 ppm for 45min and checked later that night and those little fkers were still crawling around. In the little exp I have, I have found that predator mites and temps in the low 70s did the trick. At week three or four I had to take a plant early due to infestation and then added the predators and dropped the temps and didn't see a single mite during harvest, just old damage.
needless to say I have discovered mites on my current grow and will try some ladybugs and if they dont work and die off I will go back to my trusty Predators I just dont want to drop my temps because I'v read that mid 80s is the best temps when using co2, but the mites would go absolutely ape shit in those temps... I HATE MITES!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> It's supposed to...the idea is to flood the area for a 24 hr period to sufficate the little bastards...no heavy chemicals and the area is sterile of mites...I'll let you know shortly.
> 
> 
> cof


Will your plants suvive that?... I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2011)

cof, the shackzilla, how tall is it and did you do anything to control its height? I want to use a shackzilla in my scrog for my next grow and a killing field. Do you think they will be ok to scrog?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> cof, the shackzilla, how tall is it and did you do anything to control its height? I want to use a shackzilla in my scrog for my next grow and a killing field. Do you think they will be ok to scrog?


17"...I thought she was taller...stretch was only about 50% after topping when she was younger for a clone. she should do well in a scrog, but will finish 2 weeks sooner than the killing field, 10 weeks vs 12. I had two phenos and I hope this one is better than the other, which is a little light for my use.


cof


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 1, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> ok mun liz, but is it worth spending the money on a co2 system to get bigger buds or can i get big buds that i want without co2. just asking


 Its likely.
I dont know about any CO2 system.
I make Wine and hose the air traps thurogh the intake


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Its likely.
> I dont know about any CO2 system.
> I make Wine and hose the air traps thurogh the intake


I posted a little something on this a little earlier when I was a little greener. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/347468-combining-fermenting-growing.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> hello family i;m jojodancer i was welcomed by jig's. new to the club so i'll let u know what im up to, 4x4 tent indoor grow 40gal rez 4x4 table 6inch blockbuster hood, i have 3 fans, 2 440 cfm 6inch and 1 8 inch 740 cfm fan. not sure which one or two to use? i would like to try co2 on the next grow but not sure its worth it.? and i dont know how to run the fans lol. i'm also not sure which young lady i will grow yet. i have 20 different types of beans most of them are kush any input will help and again thankyou for opening the door for me


The 8 inch would cool the hell out of things. co2 is only really worth it if everything else is dialed in. plus you need to have a sealed room to really make it effective. I've used diy co2 before, I think it helped, not really sure... but I wouldn't spend a bunch of money on a tank/ regulator and meter without getting all other details of the room just right. Not sure what to say about the 20 strains as I don't know what they are.

And I am sure you meant cof... but I don't have mites and I don't plan on ever getting them (famous last words right). The only problem I've dealt with the last two grows has been PM. Grrrrrr.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2011)

hey dutch i dont know if its worth the money and all that. if it was , everyone would have a co2 system lol. i guess if i can get this off my chest, i would like to see two plants from the same mom, both plants in two of the same type of tent, same everything, just that one tent has co2 and the other dont. i think i would be happy to see the differences.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2011)

what up jig yeah i was thinking the same thing i'll hook the fans up tomarrow and give it a test run . MAN i'm ready to *GETHERDONE*


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> hey dutch i dont know if its worth the money and all that. if it was , everyone would have a co2 system lol. i guess if i can get this off my chest, i would like to see two plants from the same mom, both plants in two of the same type of tent, same everything, just that one tent has co2 and the other dont. i think i would be happy to see the differences.


Making wine is something I was already doing so the initial cost was already spent, and I like that end result too so to me it's worth it. It's actually not that pricey to start a jug.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 1, 2011)

Texas has 21 wines, naturally occurring crops. grow like weeds.


----------



## GreenGurl (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's my current lot (under 600w HPS):


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2011)

gotcha i understand


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2011)

this is a list of the girls i want to get in my bed Big Band Feminized. Smile Feminized White Domina Feminized White Widow Feminized Bubba Kush Feminized Pineapple Express Feminized Purple Haze Feminized Lavender Feminized Violator Kush Feminized Sour Kush AKA Headband Chocolope Feminized LA Confidential Feminized mazar afgaie rocklock i dont know who i'm going to do first lol


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice GG. What are you growing there


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 1, 2011)

dont know who to put in my bed first


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2011)

So Lizzard, have you been able to measure the CO2 from a carbouy?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey six, I got a question for the bubble people on here. 
In all the pics of clones being made in bubble buckets I dont see any humidity domes, are they not needed?
This is the thing I made today
View attachment 1357478View attachment 1357479

I also got 2 boxes of the "technaflora recipe for success starter kits" for 30 bucks  they are usually 30 a piece 
View attachment 1357493


I also got some pics of my ladies on Day 11 
View attachment 1357482View attachment 1357483View attachment 1357485View attachment 1357486


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey 600 bro's just got in from one hell of a US tour lol. To freaking much to rattle off on at the moment..  Lets just say we have some standup riuers out there you know who you are. 

So for the first time ever ive left the care of my plants to somebody else, in this case Mrs 1BMM and OHH my LORD. She's the real green thumb of the fam . Before my vacation i did a res change and used all Dutchmaster nutes including zone. Heres what they looked like 6 days ago.






And now after some tlc from mrs badman


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Happy roots 






 God im a lucky man to have such an awesome wife. Thanks my love. The DM nutes & zone has by far exceeded my expectations WOW. Finally a proper sog and ready for 12/12 first thing after a good nights rest. 

Havent had a drag of weed now in 2 days. Excuse me while i roast one for the new year 

Hope everybody had a great new years or mohagommy ? i think is how DST calls it

 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2011)

Good god BMM! those plants have exploded!!! big nugs in your future


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2011)

BMM

welcome back...I always thought you did a good job, but it looks like your wife is better.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Morning folks.


cof, seriously, I think the CO2 wiull help but in combo with something. Another riu'er Hayduke done a lot of CO2 work on his plants and still had mites. I think if you have any other plants in your house (non MJ) they also need treated (something else I discovered in my war of the thrip/mite)

Like any older war (pre nuclear) multiple attacks using various forces were used for success. CO2 combined with something is the way. My suggesstion and the only thing that has rid me of the mites (touch wood) has been a combo of Diatomacious Earth (for the top of the soil) and a mite spray (I used one from Bayer) If you spray then fine but I think the eggs and larvae in the soil still end up getting through somehow (due to most sprays being contact spays, i think it must be harder to cover everything in the soil.) A fellow RIU friedn Hayduke has done CO2 on individual plants and they still returned I think. He was baggin them up and filling the bags with C0" and leaving for 24 hours. Dead mites, but recurrence is what I think he found.



curious old fart said:


> It's supposed to...the idea is to flood the area for a 24 hr period to sufficate the little bastards...no heavy chemicals and the area is sterile of mites...I'll let you know shortly.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> Iv tried the co2 blast before and it didnt seem to work. I picked up the co2 to about 10,000 ppm for 45min and checked later that night and those little fkers were still crawling around. In the little exp I have, I have found that predator mites and temps in the low 70s did the trick. At week three or four I had to take a plant early due to infestation and then added the predators and dropped the temps and didn't see a single mite during harvest, just old damage.
> needless to say I have discovered mites on my current grow and will try some ladybugs and if they dont work and die off I will go back to my trusty Predators I just dont want to drop my temps because I'v read that mid 80s is the best temps when using co2, but the mites would go absolutely ape shit in those temps... I HATE MITES!!!


Def, I agree, mites are BAR stewards!!!

Hey Whodat, I see you plant is getting into the vertical groove....lots of flat facing down leaves!!! catching all them vertical rays!!




1badmasonman said:


> Hey 600 bro's just got in from one hell of a US tour lol. To freaking much to rattle off on at the moment..  Lets just say we have some standup riuers out there you know who you are.
> 
> So for the first time ever ive left the care of my plants to somebody else, in this case Mrs 1BMM and OHH my LORD. She's the real green thumb of the fam . Before my vacation i did a res change and used all Dutchmaster nutes including zone. Heres what they looked like 6 days ago.
> 
> ...


FIRSTLY: Can we speak to the real grower in the 1BMM household???? lol. mate you wife is putting you to shame, lmfao.....she is 1GoodMasonwoman indeedy!!!

And thanks for the giggle, mahogmanay, hehe.....like a right Hard Wood New Year. HOGMANAY my good friend.



curious old fart said:


> BMM
> 
> welcome back...I always thought you did a good job, but it looks like your wife is better.
> 
> ...


Looks that way dunnit cof!!! hehehe.

peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

hahahha mahogmanay eh ahhaha classic. impressive boost in under a week. you girl knows whats what!

happy new years to the 600!!


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Some shots from my journal update....

Deep Blue - DPPxLivers


OG Kush


Oscar flower


*Some "Psycho Killer" Sticky White Love Pi$$...*
**

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

sexy gals D, whatsa getting the treatment with the psycho killer???? everything?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a question that needs some pondering. While I was waiting for my headband x cali-o and og18 mothers to age so I could take some cuttings I threw an in between grow in the room. I had my dog, a grape ape, two trainwrecks and three white widows going. I eventually added the mothers to the bunch and the clones. The dog and the grape ape both threw out nanners. I picked them off and thought I was good to go after about a week. Due to space being needed I chopped the in between grow a week short of finish. The headband x cali-o mother, the og18mother and the dog are all heavily seeded. The grape ape, barely a seed in the bud. The trainwreck, barely a seed in the bud. The white widow, a few more seeds but nothing like the mothers and dog. I also had two lemon skunk, I forgot, and from both of them not a lot of seed. I move my plants around so they don't stay in the same place and get light from different angles. Why do you suppose some of the bud is so heavily seeded while other plants don't have hardly any even though they were in the same space? Any ideas as to why?

Nice porn guys and welcome to the new members stepping up to the six hundred plate. Pitch a tent and stay a while.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2011)

I was just looking at some of the other threads on RIU, we have one rockin' thread going. We may not have the most views, but we have one helluva' lot of responses compared to views. I wonder if we can hit twenty five thousand posts before the next new year? My post count says 12863, if we did that in the first year, we should easily exceed twenty five thousand by years end with all the people who have come aboard since the first of last year.

My casey jones is two weeks into flowering and looking very nice. After the second supercropping of the main stem and tying her top down, the side branching has almost caught the top. She should have several nice tops when finished. I'm starting to get psyched for my sativa scrog grow. I don't have anything to match the fourteen weeks for the neville's haze and the hawaiian snow. I have a couple of twelve week sativas, now the question arises, do I mix the plants or do I just grow the hawaiian snow and neville's haze and instead of three gallon smart pots, use ten gallon grow bags? Both the hawaiian snow and neville's haze are supposed to be monster plants. Will two plants fill in a 36"x68" screen?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 2, 2011)

HeadsUp 2 big sativas girls could easily fill that area up, especially if you veg them long enough. Say you veg them 6 weeks, you might run out of room. As to your first question, you might have had the heavily seeded plants self pollinate. More than likely there were some nanners where you didnt't or just couldnt see, and the pollen doesn't go far if its got a good enough place to land close by, in your case on the pollinating plant itself. And some of the other pollen got out to the others, just not much. So your heavily seeded plant was probably your hermie.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2011)

That sounds reasonable outdoor except for the fact I have a lot of air movement going over my plants. I use a twelve and an eighteen inch oscillating fan to blow across the girls, there's an air conditioner blowing the air around and I have a six inch filter with a fan sitting on top of it for a scrubber blowing air around. Not ten minutes ago I had a grape ape for breakfast with my coffee, not a single bean in the nugget. I just don't understand. I seem to recall reading some or even most pollen from a hermie will not pollinate anything. If that is true, it takes very little pollen to produce a ton of seed.

As to the scrog, I'm more concerned with filling the screen than running out of room. I can always make a big U shape of the plant, that would easily give me eight foot of space. I'm concerned with the lanky nature of a sativa dominant strain, neville's haze is seventy five percent sativa, so I'm expecting long spaces between internodes, I want to fill the screen with bud, not have some here and there due to the large spaces between nodes.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2011)

My fingers tend to ramble after I get stoned, just like my mind. I watched marijuana, a chronic history again last night. Every time I watch it, that lady with all the make-up just pisses me off to no end she is so ignorant. So when we in the states wonder why we can't get our rights respected, look no further than to people like her. What I did notice was the thc amounts they had posted for each kind of bud, and most seemed to be in the thirteen percent range. I noticed one kush with like twenty percent. I wonder what kind of thc amounts we turn out from our grows?

I was watching meet the press, I'm kind of a sunday morning news show junkie. I see gas is now over three bucks a gallon in most places, the price I feel starts to hurt the vast majority of americans, which got me to thinking. Why is weed, three, four, five hundred dollars and ounce? You ponder that and I'll go back to watching the talking heads.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you will do just fine with scrogging those girls, it just be more work than something less stretchy, but as most of us have found out the more work and time put in, the better the end result. Good luck with your sativa scrog, Im a more of an indica guy myself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2011)

damn i miss my og.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad to be back fellas. Don Cof DST everybody thanks and mrs badman is basking in all her glory hehe. 

Headsup i dont see why the 600 couldnt double in size by next year. This is the place to be on riu hands down. With that said i got alot of catching up to do. 

Have a fantastic day fellas.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sexy gals D, whatsa getting the treatment with the psycho killer???? everything?


I think both the Female psycho killers, and also the dppxlivers. Got a lot of orgies to arrange in the coming days...



Heads Up said:


> I have a question that needs some pondering. While I was waiting for my headband x cali-o and og18 mothers to age so I could take some cuttings I threw an in between grow in the room. I had my dog, a grape ape, two trainwrecks and three white widows going. I eventually added the mothers to the bunch and the clones. The dog and the grape ape both threw out nanners. I picked them off and thought I was good to go after about a week. Due to space being needed I chopped the in between grow a week short of finish. The headband x cali-o mother, the og18mother and the dog are all heavily seeded. The grape ape, barely a seed in the bud. The trainwreck, barely a seed in the bud. The white widow, a few more seeds but nothing like the mothers and dog. I also had two lemon skunk, I forgot, and from both of them not a lot of seed. I move my plants around so they don't stay in the same place and get light from different angles. Why do you suppose some of the bud is so heavily seeded while other plants don't have hardly any even though they were in the same space? Any ideas as to why?
> 
> Nice porn guys and welcome to the new members stepping up to the six hundred plate. Pitch a tent and stay a while.





Outdoorindica said:


> HeadsUp 2 big sativas girls could easily fill that area up, especially if you veg them long enough. Say you veg them 6 weeks, you might run out of room. As to your first question, you might have had the heavily seeded plants self pollinate. More than likely there were some nanners where you didnt't or just couldnt see, and the pollen doesn't go far if its got a good enough place to land close by, in your case on the pollinating plant itself. And some of the other pollen got out to the others, just not much. So your heavily seeded plant was probably your hermie.


I agree with OD, 2 plants will more than fill that if they are vigourous growers.

As to the second point, I think what you may find is that some of the buds have had nanners grow inside the bud cluster. Where are the seeds in the bud? At the bottom?
Or with removal there has been some pollenation.



Heads Up said:


> That sounds reasonable outdoor except for the fact I have a lot of air movement going over my plants. I use a twelve and an eighteen inch oscillating fan to blow across the girls, there's an air conditioner blowing the air around and I have a six inch filter with a fan sitting on top of it for a scrubber blowing air around. Not ten minutes ago I had a grape ape for breakfast with my coffee, not a single bean in the nugget. I just don't understand. I seem to recall reading some or even most pollen from a hermie will not pollinate anything. If that is true, it takes very little pollen to produce a ton of seed.
> 
> As to the scrog, I'm more concerned with filling the screen than running out of room. I can always make a big U shape of the plant, that would easily give me eight foot of space. I'm concerned with the lanky nature of a sativa dominant strain, neville's haze is seventy five percent sativa, so I'm expecting long spaces between internodes, I want to fill the screen with bud, not have some here and there due to the large spaces between nodes.


I think the internal nanner is the only thing I can think of. I have found bud with a sac inside. Polen still usable when the bud is ripped open.



1badmasonman said:


> Glad to be back fellas. Don Cof DST everybody thanks and mrs badman is basking in all her glory hehe.
> 
> Headsup i dont see why the 600 couldnt double in size by next year. This is the place to be on riu hands down. With that said i got alot of catching up to do.
> 
> Have a fantastic day fellas.


Good to see you 1BMM.

Peace,

DST


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2011)

you're only right 1BMM!, i said it before and i'll say it again, best thread hands down. 
great bunch of growers and nice vibes, i virtually give up on my journal and just come straight in here when i log on (DST doesn't seem to mind the updates and bud porn) cheers fellas and a happy belated new year.








upside down cheese porn


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like yer plant has been on the sauce, ghb!!! It's got that hanging over look to it, lol. Like a fish supper that weighs a hundred tonnes when you are pished (Billy Conolly joke btw)


----------



## duchieman (Jan 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> My fingers tend to ramble after I get stoned, just like my mind. I watched marijuana, a chronic history again last night. Every time I watch it, that lady with all the make-up just pisses me off to no end she is so ignorant. So when we in the states wonder why we can't get our rights respected, look no further than to people like her. What I did notice was the thc amounts they had posted for each kind of bud, and most seemed to be in the thirteen percent range. I noticed one kush with like twenty percent. I wonder what kind of thc amounts we turn out from our grows?
> 
> I was watching meet the press, I'm kind of a sunday morning news show junkie. I see gas is now over three bucks a gallon in most places, the price I feel starts to hurt the vast majority of americans, which got me to thinking. Why is weed, three, four, five hundred dollars and ounce? You ponder that and I'll go back to watching the talking heads.


One of my favorite quotes from Churchill is, "The biggest argument against democracy is a five minute conversation with the average voter." This is why we are so far behind, just where they want us. Otherwise education would be number one on the list, all the time.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 2, 2011)

any body gettin a lb off of a 600 growing in dwc ie bubble buckets bored lookin for a journal to read


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 2, 2011)

Day 10 of 12/12, 4th day under the 600


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2011)

ghb said:


> you're only right 1BMM!, i said it before and i'll say it again, best thread hands down.
> great bunch of growers and nice vibes, i virtually give up on my journal and just come straight in here when i log on (DST doesn't seem to mind the updates and bud porn) cheers fellas and a happy belated new year.
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely 



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Day 10 of 12/12, 4th day under the 600


To be lovely  Looking great for now 

Thinking about chucking a few autoflowers into my veg tent just to give me a little something more than not enough, can't belive how fast i get through my stuff


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2011)

marmarb said:


> any body gettin a lb off of a 600 growing in dwc ie bubble buckets bored lookin for a journal to read


Search for integra21 and Read some of his grows.
he was getting around .987 gpw


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2011)

This is a great pic.


DST said:


> Some shots from my journal update....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 2, 2011)

Lemon Before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC






never seen the dry box so full. only ever about 3/4 full 


sorry a rip of my thread, thought i'd share with some of u guys who dont visit. 76 days 12.12 Lemon Haze


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Lemon Before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Str8 gangsta fingerez, congrats


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Lemon Before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice grow...beautiful buds...well done


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 2, 2011)

very very nice now what could u do different and what will be your next grow?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice very good job las, that is one tidy scrog indeed!!!! 

DST lots of wang hanging about lol. Its all good bru i got a few hunks im keeping aswell. say did you get any male twxr's at all?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone got sum good seedbanks and good strains to try for my 2nd grow... got 15oz of my first


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2011)

@1BMM: I got one male Train Wreck, a real stetchy one, not to sure about him. And my Romulan TW started off with balls, but has now had a sexchange and is a girl....


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 3, 2011)

budolskie said:


> anyone got sum good seedbanks and good strains to try for my 2nd grow... got 15oz of my first


very nice... rept ya... and Im gonna try a few strains from Cali Connection, Pre 98 Bubba, Tahoe Og, and The Corleone... Sow Amazing Seeds is also carrying Tga Subcools gear and has me interested...


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for the coments ladies and gents 

not bad at all budolski


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> very nice... rept ya... and Im gonna try a few strains from Cali Connection, Pre 98 Bubba, Tahoe Og, and The Corleone... Sow Amazing Seeds is also carrying Tga Subcools gear and has me interested...


cheers m8 i would try same again but as i thought i was buying lowryder and after like 10 weeks on 16 hour i just had 9 huge females out of ten fem seeds lovely smoke it is when cured just dont know what they really where to get again


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 3, 2011)

budolskie said:


> cheers m8 i would try same again but as i thought i was buying lowryder and after like 10 weeks on 16 hour i just had 9 huge females out of ten fem seeds lovely smoke it is when cured just dont know what they really where to get again


Yeah... that sucks a big one guy... alot of companies are making autos now but I cant make any suggestions 'caus I grow with regular beans


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2011)

budoslkie try super lemon haze!, are laz fingerez pictures not enough to convince you?. i can personally vouch for it, when i can, i am only going to grow this one strain, it's the shit to grow, trim and smoke.


----------



## Scopse (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm half way there! Thanks to everyone who gave me advice along the way, RollItUp has been more than helpful and I do really appreciate it. Unfortunately my work commitments mean I can't make this growing a full time hobby so this will be it probably for quite a long time as much as it pains me to say it. I have really enjoyed it.

Take care and thanks again chaps!

I'm just gona leave this here....


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats a shame Scopse, but look like you got a small haul to keep you going....


good luck and peace out,

DST



Scopse said:


> I'm half way there! Thanks to everyone who gave me advice along the way, RollItUp has been more than helpful and I do really appreciate it. Unfortunately my work commitments mean I can't make this growing a full time hobby so this will be it probably for quite a long time as much as it pains me to say it. I have really enjoyed it.
> 
> Take care and thanks again chaps!
> 
> I'm just gona leave this here....


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jan 3, 2011)

hey Las. umm, how'd you do this, and how long did you veg it?
thanks.






PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 3, 2011)

I was curious as the veg time as well, the yield looks nice, but if the veg is too long, then it takes away from the total yield possibly achieved having another whole run either halfway done, or done by the time this gets finished. Over time I mean.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 3, 2011)

She looks topped for 4 tops then scrogged, am I correct LAS?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

holy shit thats some good lookin lemon las! hats off bro!



Don Gin and Ton said:


>


its a doggy doggg world

[youtube]td2e9KBIbgU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks a lot, means a lot 

my mate cloned her for me, they took a while to clone as the conditions wasnt right (he's still learning). she had about 1-2 weeks veg (after rooting) in a small size plant pot then around 6-7weeks in the 10L airpot under the 600mh 20/4. i also used the mh for just under a week of 12.12. i'm gonna bring the heads through the screen a couple of inches next time and remove more from the bottom.

she had a few arms when i got her as she is quite compact for a haze so i removed all but 5 i think so the "arms" feed the screens. this time there is going to be a different number of arms to see if it makes a difference. i want nice thick arms before i flip 

edit - don nice healthy doggs u got there bro


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I was curious as the veg time as well, the yield looks nice, but if the veg is too long, then it takes away from the total yield possibly achieved having another whole run either halfway done, or done by the time this gets finished. Over time I mean.


i like the evenness of the canopy in any way bro  we will see when the weigh in comes my friend


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2011)

Man...spent the weekend with the family and just popped on here a couple of times for a minute or two to see what's up. A lot of action on here over the weekend.

As an update to my stuff, I disassembled the hydro vert I was putting together at the new place and set it aside for now. I realy want to run it and will but not right now. The 5 reg seeds of Raspberry Cough I am running 12/12 from seed all look good and the only one that's shown sex so far is a male so it's looking like things will work out. The big RBC is starting to fill out now so hopefully it won't be more than a few more weeks on it. It's almost 6' tall now and finally stopped stretching a week or so ago. I've got all of my other plants in the vert room lookinglike they'll be finishing up in the next 3-4 weeks too so I'll be able to move the rest of the stuff at that time.

I ordered up a 4'x4' tent to use for veg at the new place and a 40"x40" tent to use with a 600 at the new place over the weekend. I'm just always so jealous of the stuffed rooms under 600s that I have to have one, hehe. My scrog is now looking like it's going to fill in pretty well so I'm happy about that and all that's left to do is build a box to dampen the noisy fan.

Glad to see evryone had a nice holiday and is posting up nice pics of their grows. I'll get some current one of mine to share as soon as I can.

Peace.
- Dez


----------



## tharoomman (Jan 3, 2011)

My 1st grow with HPS and I'm adding another 600 watter Wednesday. I'm drooling over all of these pictures. I can't wait for my bud. I'm gonna cure properly so I've still got another few months.

I added some pictures of the beginning of the grow. The 3 females under the HPS are : Sour Cream, Sweet Deep Grapefruit and Bubba Kush


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice stuff there roman!
It wont let me do photos today.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 3, 2011)

They are gettin there...
my lil dryer closet...
just an old filter and fan from previous grow with the speed controller on low...

View attachment 1361232
and heres that top I posted a week ago you guys said to take down...
One main cola and a couple side branches equals about two oz...

View attachment 1361233


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> They are gettin there...
> my lil dryer closet...
> just an old filter and fan from previous grow with the speed controller on low...
> 
> ...


Hey congrats on the harvest marlow! enjoy!


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks alot whodat...
five hours of chopping away and still have this left...
thought I would make more of a dent...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2011)

Fingerez, you should enter that beast in some kind of competition, beautiful...and budski, very nice job my man, looking good.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

1BMM- your wife sure did do some magic on those girls! they look amazing now and will be huge bushes by the end of flower!

Don Gin- woof woof! dog looks great and nuggety!

Marlowe- i wouldnt mind trimming those beasts! more nugs then leaf! congrats on the first part of harvest.


heres a little shot of some breezy hairs!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2011)

Marlowe, nice job, looks like a super haul you got goin'. That choppin' sure is a bitch after a few hours and you still have a ways to go, I do not envy you, but I do have a slight case of envy towards your bud.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Fingerez, you should enter that beast in some kind of competition, beautiful...and budski, very nice job my man, looking good.


thanks bro my favourite comment so far about my Lemon Haze  ur a gent HU so i got u in my signature for a while


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 3, 2011)

this kid recently past at 28, he will join all the true innovators that must share a similar pain... thought id share this piece with all my friends here at the 600...
I hope you guys dont mind...


[video=youtube;z9-eKhCukW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9-eKhCukW8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> this kid recently past at 28, he will join all the true innovators that must share a similar pain... thought id share this piece with all my friends here at the 600...
> I hope you guys dont mind...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;z9-eKhCukW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9-eKhCukW8[/video]


Yeah Iv been listening to him for a while now RIP...
Thanks for the post


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of my nutty space fudge
And Durban day 14


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

Blatant copy paste for club sake 

A few pics from the CAVE

Its kinda hard to see but ive pinched the stems and bent over the tallest branches of these plants. Ive found by doing so it allows the lower branches to catch up to the main terminal leader ( the main stalk ) 


This is a Dog Kush that ive pinched with my figures and layed over. There is a technique and a delicate touch needed to do the pinching and bending. You gotta go slowly using your thumb and pointer finger and squeeze rub pinch until you mash the inner pulp of the branch and simply bend it over so the branch doesn't snap. If the branch does snap it can be mended easily and ive done it a few times already. You just make like a sling cast for the branch and make sure its stable and moist all will be fine. 




Here is a good example of the outcome of pinching and bending. AKA super cropping. The technique works well to produce a dense top canopy which is ideal in a horizontal garden. It also promotes multiple colas but mostly just makes the best use of light in a horizontal application. Vertical this mehtod is probably not necissary at all. 


Heres a look at the garden after a fresh nute change. This flower session will be dutchmaster gold flower a b and 65 ml zone. 
Switched out my MH bulbs for HPS and set the timer 12/12 this is day 1 flower for all the dogs bw tw twxr ga hb.


Headband 1 & 2

Now for a look at the males. 


This is a Timewarp X Romulan herm Not quite sure yet if this is a full fledge peter swanger or a cross dresser  It has balls and some fe looking preflowers not 100%sure as another riuer 600 bro has seen herm traits so going to keep a close eye. I do like the structural traits of this particular twxr


This here is a Full fledge male Timewarp male. Very Very stretchy.


Another stretchy TW bloke


So far im going to have to say this is a twxr male. I will be watching for female flowers closely in the next few days weeks other wise dude will be part of my breeding stock. 


Random pic of headband pheno 1 very compact internodal spacing. A nice trait me thinks. 

And thats all for now peeps, ill throw up some more pics when i get time  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> 1BMM- your wife sure did do some magic on those girls! they look amazing now and will be huge bushes by the end of flower!
> 
> Don Gin- woof woof! dog looks great and nuggety!
> 
> ...


Thanks LG yeah my gal is a diamond in the ruff. She's a real good girl. 



Marlowe said:


> this kid recently past at 28, he will join all the true innovators that must share a similar pain... thought id share this piece with all my friends here at the 600...
> I hope you guys dont mind...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;z9-eKhCukW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9-eKhCukW8[/video]


Damn dude was he on the "boy" shit man i have friends fuct up on that shit. Its sad to see people you love go out like that. 



whodatnation said:


> Some of my nutty space fudge
> And Durban day 14
> 
> View attachment 1361847View attachment 1361848


MMMMM that looks tasty Whodat


----------



## sniffer (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice 1bad ,
are your plants from seed or clones ?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

well i guess at this point some of the varieties are from clone of previous grows such as the blue widow. the Dog kush are all clones from a pheno i liked and kept/cloned bw same story. The Timewarp and TW X R all from seed aswell as grape ape.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice BBM, I'm real interested in that supercropping but not just yet. Still trying to decide whether to go verticle or not down the road, but I guess that would be good for training that way too. 

I'd like to ask about marijuana-seeds.nl and if anyone know's anything about them. I just received my seeds for the photo comp prize of 10 White Widow Max femmed and the freebie 5 pure Afghani. In particular I'm trying to get info on the breeder of these seeds but I can't seem to find that info on the site. I know that they're based out of the UK but do they breed their own or what? Any info would be great.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Folks, Nice update Badman, well it looks like the TW are all a stretchy bunch, and the RxTW or TWxRomulan are def showing the herm trates....with balls first. I have pulled all the nut sacs of mine and it is now flowering with girly bits....a close eye will be kept on that one for sure.
I culled all my boys yesterday, and have taken pollen from them all. The spluffing will commence!!!

On another note, and in response to Whodat's fudge post. Let me just let you into a little secret about baking with MJ butter. And this comes from someone who has been cooking with MJ since the 60's. CLARIFY YOUR BUTTER!!!! The effect you will get by doing this will blow you away, I guarantee it. I gave my friends wife a chocolate cookie that was over a year old, she took half of it and said that it was the strongest edible she had ever had and wished she had only taken a quarter (of a small biscuit!!!)

When you clarify your butter prior to adding MJ, all the impurities of the butter are removed, and in essence, giving you a much cleaner and potent product. Give it a try and let me know what you think. Instructions on clarifying butter can be found all over the net no doubt. I have the info if anyone wants it, I just need to type it out....

Happy Tuesday.

DST


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for that little tid bit there DST. I will try it on my next batch.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2011)

Does clarifying the butter make things taste better? No offense to the edible crowd, but my next chop, the trim is going to hash making. I did not care for the taste at all of the edibles I made.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats why my friend makes biscuits, they are small and can be eaten in a gulp!! Making big cakes to mask the taste is an option but it will never fully get rid of it. My suggestion to you would be to make some butter from the hash that you make, then you will not have that horrible plant taste in the edible....as a suggestion.



Heads Up said:


> Does clarifying the butter make things taste better? No offense to the edible crowd, but my next chop, the trim is going to hash making. I did not care for the taste at all of the edibles I made.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 4, 2011)

I like ganjabutter in small cookies... Baking for a long time or high temperature can degrade the thc and with cookies bake time and temp is realativly low... 

I usually spend a lil time in the baking isle just lookin at temp and times... I try and keep it below 350 and under ten minutes

Heads Up! I feel ya with the hash... but check this out... the way she makes it really does give it an almond flavor

[video=youtube;xCB6n3M6j40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCB6n3M6j40[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

Shortbread is ideal, basically it's just butter


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2011)

whodat,was it you i seen a few pages back who had made some dry sieve keif?. i'm interested in making some with my dry trim from my harvest. i've made bubble hash before but i'm looking for more yield and i have some top quality trim to do it with. any advice anybody?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 4, 2011)

I dont think you will get more from Dry sieving your hash. Well, you might, but the difference will be in plant material, which something like a 190 or 160, and a 120 micron bag would have completely gotten rid of for you. I am waiting for my kief box to come in myself, but its not big enough to be making a bunch of kief with trim, its just a 4inch x 4inch box, something I can break my bud up over, and after a while, have a nice pile in the collection area. As far as hash making so far my best results yield wise, was achieved by using the bags to collect most of the resin, then using the gumby method, of letting them sit over night and then draining, reducing the water until you can pour it into something that is lined with wax paper. I ended up with almost a quarter in hash, pretty good hash at that, from about I dont know, maybe 2 or so ounces of trim, I dont know if thats a good number or not, but I think it sounds about right. The gumby method got me 1.1 grams of that weight, something before I had heard of the method on RIU, I would have just dumped down the drain.


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2011)

the gumby method is a good one, ive seen it done before. i know dst gets some good quantities when he is doing a hash run, maybe i should just stick to the bubble bags but be a bit meaner with the stick. i'm quite gentle when allowing the stuff to settle, i never squeeze the wet mulch, i am trying to let only trichome heads through the filter bags. i only have a 75 and 25 mu bags, maybe this makes a big difference.

the reason i say i wanted to try the dry sieve action was because i was impresssed with what i saw, also there will be no drying time, just press and smoke.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 4, 2011)

I only use the 75 and 25 for collection, but the 25 takes forever to run through, I also use the 220 for the work bag, i think its 220, and the 120 to get most of the plant material out, sometimes one in the middle like a 160 or something like that. Im still experimenting myself. I did all of the bags together, an 8 bag set, but its a pain in the ass. Getting all of the different qualities is nice, but I don't mind them mixed up in one big wad either, which is what you get when you only use the 75 and 25. But you know this already Im sure. I myself want to make hash oil next, the bubble hash is nice, but I know the oil will be much better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2011)

doggies!











fattening up a treat, couple of weeks to go yet


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

V NICE Donny!!! Crusty covered leaves 'n all!!

Peace, DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 4, 2011)

boredom set in last night after a bong load, then i met my new buddy! red eye!


----------



## webb107 (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> boredom set in last night after a bong load, then i met my new buddy! red eye!


OMG lol i laughed hard at that


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 4, 2011)

Man Donny them Dogs are looking awesome bro. Hope mine get that fat and sticky


----------



## Fight411 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok i germinated my seeds yesterday and today they're in party cups one broke the soil but it looks like the taproot?? so it looks like the taproot broke the soil and not the spourt. help next course of action?


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

turn it round the right way...very carefully (but only if you are 100% it's the tap root...) Seems strange that a tap root would head towards the light. Pic?



Fight411 said:


> ok i germinated my seeds yesterday and today they're in party cups one broke the soil but it looks like the taproot?? so it looks like the taproot broke the soil and not the spourt. help next course of action?


----------



## Fight411 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks man but being the impatient first time grower i am i couldn't help but fiddle with it but i got eveything under control thanks anyway


----------



## duchieman (Jan 4, 2011)

Fight411 said:


> thanks man but being the impatient first time grower i am i couldn't help but fiddle with it but i got eveything under control thanks anyway


Was it looking something like this?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

ghb said:


> whodat,was it you i seen a few pages back who had made some dry sieve keif?. i'm interested in making some with my dry trim from my harvest. i've made bubble hash before but i'm looking for more yield and i have some top quality trim to do it with. any advice anybody?



Yeah it was me  sorry but dry sieve wont yield more by a long shot but I have enough kief to last me 3-4-maybe 5 grows lol
And I dont even bother pressing it, I just pack a fresh bowl and dip my key into the kief and plop it onto the greens mmmmmmmmmm... If you want yield for cheep I would do the gumby method but I personally like dry sieve more, it seems to hold more flavor but thats just me.
This screen cost me about 8-10 bucks and I just used some scrap wood to make the frame. It measures 11"x8" and works a-ok.

I still have leftover trim, Im thinking of trying some butane extraction. Ill post a vid I found on youtube of it.




Oh DST Iv never heard of this "clarifying" thing but will look into it for sure, but all my butter has been made with blueberry kush trim and I personally like the taste  but for being incognito like going through an air port with medables I think it would be best to have your treats not smelling like ganja. The food I make with the butter has a slight but noticeable scent of erb so Im not going to travel with it. I will be going to New Orleans soon though and would like to bring a bunch of treats! so Im gonna give the clarifying thing a try... Wow really a one year old cookie!?!?!? lol sounds soo stale it could break your teeth!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> boredom set in last night after a bong load, then i met my new buddy! red eye!


lolololololololololol Does your "new buddy" know what your gonna do to her?



Don GnT those doggies are looking super nice!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

Part 1-2

[video=youtube;TOBt0Ge10f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOBt0Ge10f8&feature=player_embedded[/video]
[video=youtube;fvM5d6ooKlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvM5d6ooKlc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 4, 2011)

Cool!!! SO do you sift all your buds or just the popcorn or what? lol. Nice DIY bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks BMM, I use trim and popcorn. I leave all the trychs on the budz lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 4, 2011)

loving the sirens in the first vid lol


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> boredom set in last night after a bong load, then i met my new buddy! red eye!


Ha ha, that's funny.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> boredom set in last night after a bong load, then i met my new buddy! red eye!










lol I had to blow this up...


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright troops! Sorry no action latley! been busy, but hopefully gonna come bk. With new thread and some nice Elite Porn;>)

jambo;>)


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 4, 2011)

glad you all enjoy stinky ol red eye! thanks whodat for the blow up and i think ill let her enjoy watching the rest of the group get smoked away! then when the time comes, shell meet her destiny. for some reason i think shell be fine with it!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

Anybody interested in aquaponics? I def wanna try it someday.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Anybody interested in aquaponics? I def wanna try it someday.


lol i use the water out of my fish tank but coz of the bio filters on my tank i've never seen the ec higher than about 0.7 lol lower mainly ph around 7. read up about it, ur supposed 2 use the plants as a filter aint ya? something along them lines? i'm guessing u'd need a fair size fish tank?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

Some of the basics on aquaponics... when I move back to the south Ill be doing this for sure.

[video=youtube;HYR9s6chrI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYR9s6chrI0&feature=pyv&ad=6312417136&kw=aquaponics[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> glad you all enjoy stinky ol red eye!


got yurself a new avatar haha!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey whodat, quick Q, what sort of shop did you pick your screen up in? I was trying some art shops a while back for a silk screen but couldn't find one for the life of me....

SO basically when that women cooks her butter, you want to be removing the scum from the top of the butter, and also the liquid/water from underneatht he butter fat. It's kina like making 100% of the butter fat available to react with the THC....here's an awesome link to make clarified butter, which is often called Ghee (indians use it as their main cooking fat, can be heated to high temperatures as well)
http://allrecipes.com//HowTo/clarifying-butter/Detail.aspx

Cheers bru.

Hope you all have a good day with the green.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 5, 2011)

Just joined ya club. Been lurking on this thread since the day it started and have to say im impressed with everyones growshow. I will be about when i got some pics. Im using a supernova reflector with duel spectrum grolux bulb. PEACE


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

welcome to the club buddy  good luck and dont forget to report back, we love a bit of bud pr0n


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 5, 2011)

No bud porn for about 3-4 weeks. Will post some pics though when theres some action. Growing ghs lemon skunk, only flipped today.Thanks dude!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it just my computer or is RIU all fkerd up


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 5, 2011)

nah riu is looking diferent. almost like the mobile version.... herees some!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome shrigpice and andrew, what you got going the Mr Covetsall? Looking fit.

And yup, riu has gone all wonky...


andrewcovetsall said:


> nah riu is looking diferent. almost like the mobile version.... herees some!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

something went defunct..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Some of the basics on aquaponics... when I move back to the south Ill be doing this for sure.
> 
> [video=youtube;HYR9s6chrI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYR9s6chrI0&feature=pyv&ad=6312417136&kw=aquaponics[/video]


I love this  gardening and fishes! Reminds me of red dwarf when the cat learns to get fish from the vending machine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Just joined ya club. Been lurking on this thread since the day it started and have to say im impressed with everyones growshow. I will be about when i got some pics. Im using a supernova reflector with duel spectrum grolux bulb. PEACE


welcome shrig!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2011)

whats white rhino like for growing does anybody know i can get clones of rhino from a friend and was wondering if there worth getting or just get sum seeds i know rhino is a lovely smoke when he does his nice and strong anyone know if its easy to grow


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2011)

I cant access my user cp or nothin!!! Im about to loose it and delete my account!!! naw jkjk I guess I'll be beck on when riu works itself out...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 5, 2011)

u guys shold get in here too! https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/238310-show-off-your-glass.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I cant access my user cp or nothin!!! Im about to loose it and delete my account!!! naw jkjk I guess I'll be beck on when riu works itself out...


Just paste https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php into your browser mate


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks tip top


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 5, 2011)

budolskie said:


> whats white rhino like for growing does anybody know i can get clones of rhino from a friend and was wondering if there worth getting or just get sum seeds i know rhino is a lovely smoke when he does his nice and strong anyone know if its easy to grow


 White Rhino is definitely worth growing, I grew some outdoors, from greenhouse seeds, had to pull it at 44 days, and was still as potent as most of my finished shit is. I want to grow it again myself. I got six ounces off the plant, it was started from seed, in crappy conditions the first three weeks, started late, in middle may I think, and still got around 7 feet tall. What a bad bitch she was.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone ever use Bud Candy from Advanced Nutrients. I ordered some, without doing much research, I feel kind of like a newb at the moment. But I wanted something to add to my regular feeding schedule in flower, other than just the big bloom, and tiger bloom. I hope to hear good things from you guys, but at the moment, from what I am reading elsewhere, I would have been better off buying molasses. I just hope it does what it is supposed to do. I know Advanced Nutrients are over priced, but I figured I would at least give one of their products a try. Basically what I am asking is if anyone used it and noticed a difference from using it and not using it.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

damn u whodat  been doing loads of research on the aquaponics since last night lmao


----------



## DimeDubEighth (Jan 5, 2011)

My first grow: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/397788-first-grow-feedback.html

All of these plants are under a 600 watt hps grow light. Any suggestions/comments?


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2011)

grapegod clones i took 2-3 weeks in flower,i let the one on the left get the full re-veg..

reveg'd grapegod,she sits under a 2ft 8 bulb t-5,ill have to look back to see jus how old she is
but she will be getting a whole 600,to her self...

cesspool sittin at 50 days,really startin to smell good..


white russian 2 weeks in 12/12


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 5, 2011)

Did some trimming today to clear out all the less significant lower shit, and kept a clone from each of my plants. From the earlier cuts, I have a few that are yellowing but still standing. Is there anything I can do about this, or are those clones doomed? I took the clones on New Years Eve, should I still have them in a humidity dome, or should I be letting them get more air now? Im new to cloning so I need some help. Should I poke some holes in the the dome to allow some air flow through, Im using aluminum baking pans with plastic tops so they don't have any holes. Im thinking I should. Im sure someone here can help me with my issues. Also still wondering about the Bud Candy, anyone with any experience with it? Im asking again because I know how fast the 600 can go, and questions can be missed sometimes. Take care Club 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> damn u whodat  been doing loads of research on the aquaponics since last night lmao


HAHAHA you got bit by the aquaponics bug too huh? Man after I read an article about it in urban garden magazine and I cant stop reading or looking at videos about either! SHIT makes me wanna drop the weed growing so I can move back home and try to hop on some farmers market type game. I have access to land about 4 hrs from new orleans so I have a spot to grow, just need to figure start-up costs and find out if its possible to even make a living at this. It's a dream in its infancy but so was moving to colorado to grow cannabis without having to worry about going to jail... and hey, who says I cant have a small personal garden in a super secret location


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh my genuity that is nice!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 6, 2011)

View attachment 1366041
Back up and running. Ive got OG (Larry), Banana OG, J1, and some Platinum. Im running RO water now, so I will be tweaking my nutes accordingly. I ordered a Milwaukee TDS/ph meter to figure my new numbers...still a little uncertain about. I will be keeping my co2 around 800 ppms for this first running, and up it for the next to compare. I am almost done with the framing on the new rooms, and hope to have them operational by the end of the week. I will have a video update to accompany the new rooms. 

Looking good as usual fellow 600s. The breeding thread is very informative, if you arent interested in breeding you might be after a few pages.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking great G!!!!

I was reading the Reserva Privada thread (wow, lots of negativity on that) but I don't think I ever found out what you though of the Headband???

All these people in the MJ world that think they own strains and plants, I mean wtf, come on guys, none of us actually own anything, it's just being loaned to us until we pass away.....Headband is a clone only, DNA are talking shite, blah de blah de blah....bore off.



genuity said:


> grapegod clones i took 2-3 weeks in flower,i let the one on the left get the full re-veg..
> 
> reveg'd grapegod,she sits under a 2ft 8 bulb t-5,ill have to look back to see jus how old she is
> but she will be getting a whole 600,to her self...
> ...





Outdoorindica said:


> Did some trimming today to clear out all the less significant lower shit, and kept a clone from each of my plants. From the earlier cuts, I have a few that are yellowing but still standing. Is there anything I can do about this, or are those clones doomed? I took the clones on New Years Eve, should I still have them in a humidity dome, or should I be letting them get more air now? Im new to cloning so I need some help. Should I poke some holes in the the dome to allow some air flow through, Im using aluminum baking pans with plastic tops so they don't have any holes. Im thinking I should. Im sure someone here can help me with my issues. Also still wondering about the Bud Candy, anyone with any experience with it? Im asking again because I know how fast the 600 can go, and questions can be missed sometimes. Take care Club 600.


OD, never used Bud Candy before, sorry, but I can give you a few tips on cloning. Try to get at least some air in there. I have the lid to my tote tub slightly open, there is still condensation in there but also some air gets in. As soon as you see a new tip coming through on the clone you can remove them from the dome. imo



strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1366041
> Back up and running. Ive got OG (Larry), Banana OG, J1, and some Platinum. Im running RO water now, so I will be tweaking my nutes accordingly. I ordered a Milwaukee TDS/ph meter to figure my new numbers...still a little uncertain about. I will be keeping my co2 around 800 ppms for this first running, and up it for the next to compare. I am almost done with the framing on the new rooms, and hope to have them operational by the end of the week. I will have a video update to accompany the new rooms.
> 
> Looking good as usual fellow 600s. The breeding thread is very informative, if you arent interested in breeding you might be after a few pages.


Strictly, what size of cool tunes are you using and where did you get them? I am stilllooking for my 200m cool tubes in Europe...

Peace,

DST


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 6, 2011)

Exactly D. If any one man could 'own' a plant then the Pharma Co.'s would have it all snapped up long time ago! Its one of the main reasons why they cant, its a plant and as we all prove, any one man can aquire a seed and grow it to the same potential as any other man! And with ease, just some find it easier than others ;>)


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

DST, you said I can remove the dome when I see a new tip, do you mean roots coming through? I hope to see some new roots in the next couple days on the first cuts I took. The others will still be a little while because I just took them yesterday. Thanks for the help DST, I will get a little air to them girls Im sure they will appreciate it. The knowledge I have received from the folks here in the club 600 has made my venture into growing inside much more comfortable. I believe you guys have saved me a lot of head aches, back aches, and just plain stress. I hope I can get this cloning thing down, it looks so easy, if I see roots soon I will be so fucking happy. After that I don't plan on planting a seed until I am looking for a new mother to cut off of.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

I meant new growth actually on the clone, but depending on the medium it is in you should see a white tip coming through the base of the medium, then you are def on!!!
I just posted a pic of some Cheese clones I cut. I basically just popped them in plain old water and wrapped a bit of brown greese proof paper round the bottom of the shot glass to reduce light penetration...roots are already coming through now...i think i posted that on the breeding thread, or possibly my own thread...You'll be right though OD!!!


Outdoorindica said:


> DST, you said I can remove the dome when I see a new tip, do you mean roots coming through? I hope to see some new roots in the next couple days on the first cuts I took. The others will still be a little while because I just took them yesterday. Thanks for the help DST, I will get a little air to them girls Im sure they will appreciate it. The knowledge I have received from the folks here in the club 600 has made my venture into growing inside much more comfortable. I believe you guys have saved me a lot of head aches, back aches, and just plain stress. I hope I can get this cloning thing down, it looks so easy, if I see roots soon I will be so fucking happy. After that I don't plan on planting a seed until I am looking for a new mother to cut off of.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

actually, it was my own thread, heres the post...


DST said:


> Well perhaps not quite, but these BX2 cuts that I trimmed off the underside of the scrog (didn't have the heart to throw the bigger cuttings out.) I just popped them in a shot glass with water and put a bit of light brown greaseproof paper around the glass....and we have some roots, no rooting gel or powder used, just tap water. Didn't ph it (I tend not to ph anything...ah well) and just added some water when needed...2 of them have got a nice initial tap root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

I did pretty much the same thing in my last grow, but I didn't have anywhere to put them so I chucked them out. I put 3 cuttings in a bottle of water, left it in my flower room and a few weeks later one of the cuts had some great roots, the other 2 had the beginnings of roots, I might try that again to see which is more effective, I know that with putting them right in the water they don't need a humidity dome. Thanks for the info and pictures. Any idea why some of the ones I took are turning yellow, does that mean they are not going to root, maybe I did something wrong, I don't know though.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Yellowing is normally the cutting feeding off itself i think...tends to mean you have too much foliage on the cutting. Try snipping the ends of the leaves off and only leave the top set, cut anything below that and above the node you are snipping below. Alterantively, other problems occur when you snip the clone and get an air bubble trapped at the end of the stem...the cut will just evetually just fall over and die. These can be saved by re-snipping and leaving in water.



Outdoorindica said:


> I did pretty much the same thing in my last grow, but I didn't have anywhere to put them so I chucked them out. I put 3 cuttings in a bottle of water, left it in my flower room and a few weeks later one of the cuts had some great roots, the other 2 had the beginnings of roots, I might try that again to see which is more effective, I know that with putting them right in the water they don't need a humidity dome. Thanks for the info and pictures. Any idea why some of the ones I took are turning yellow, does that mean they are not going to root, maybe I did something wrong, I don't know though.


----------



## unity (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers everybody )
Been gone for a while, good to see some of the same people around here.
Got some nice Banana OG going:
600w / 1600ppm co2 / top feed hydroton / ec 1.2 / 29 days flower



Hope everybody in the Ganjaworld had a great x-mass and new year ))

Unity


----------



## budolskie (Jan 6, 2011)

starting my 2nd grow in next week or two just orderd 12 rhino clones from a friend i shall hoy sum pics up when i get it started


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2011)

DST,
yea that RP's headband thread was jus that,(negativity)....the whole reason i did that thread was jus for a strain review.i really do not understand why some get so bent over names.
i got the seeds for the gens,thats it,it could of been call'd "bvjgkwefdj" i could not care less.

and yes,that strain is the real deal...but they said it was not to "overpowering",i beg to differ,that s#$t is really strong,like the seeds even smell...lol
but yea i like it alot,that is why i pick it to breed with,i want'd to start a thread for RP'S (sour diesel),but i better not,i do not like to upset people..lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

I want some Headband from Reserva Privada, and some Tora Bora, thinking they might be the strains with which I search for my 2 keeper moms, I at least want to have 2 strains going at all times, can't smoke the same thing ever sit down, I will get bored.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 6, 2011)

DST said:


> actually, it was my own thread, heres the post...


Just like Gramma use to do it.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

Checked out that Headband thread, what a bunch of douche bags. I can't believe how bent up they get over a name. I wonder if the ones in Cali give all the bud tenders at the dispensaries the same shit for all of the "OG's" that go around.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I want some Headband from Reserva Privada, and some Tora Bora, thinking they might be the strains with which I search for my 2 keeper moms, I at least want to have 2 strains going at all times, can't smoke the same thing ever sit down, I will get bored.


well if u do i would recomend the tor bora for sure,it is a real heavy indica.
body numming,almost narcotic to tell the truth...10 weeks 12/12 and she is ready...jus watch for mold,the buds are real thick.....dam,now i bout to go put a seed in some soil....dam u OI..LOL
and its jus to much to be said about the headband..face melt.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

Whats the time on the Headband Genuity, is that a 9-10 weeker? Please say 9 or less. Ha ha. Hey DST I trimmed off the lower leaves, except on my MK cuts because they are all still as green as can be, and have new growth on them


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

My Headband seed collection...I also have some Thelma's but they are few and far between. These all generally came from the first Hb I got a couple of years back, so as far as I am aware the original off-spring of the first DNA Headband...lets call it DNA's Headband so as not to upset folks. or Headband 707, whatever. From what I gather this was lost to DNA when one of their rooms was raided...as far as I am aware, but you know what chinese whispers are like. Some of these girls will finish before 9 weeks, most of them are good to go then, not like the original Thelma which was 12/13 weeks...
I reckon I must have about a 1000 plus Headbands...may be the start of something eh, lol.



Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Whats the time on the Headband Genuity, is that a 9-10 weeker? Please say 9 or less. Ha ha. Hey DST I trimmed off the lower leaves, except on my MK cuts because they are all still as green as can be, and have new growth on them


I think 9 is good.

Good news on the clones OD!


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2011)

you shold look at registering DSTseeds.com with all those beans


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 6, 2011)

DST said:


> My Headband seed collection...I also have some Thelma's but they are few and far between. These all generally came from the first Hb I got a couple of years back, so as far as I am aware the original off-spring of the first DNA Headband...lets call it DNA's Headband so as not to upset folks. or Headband 707, whatever. From what I gather this was lost to DNA when one of their rooms was raided...as far as I am aware, but you know what chinese whispers are like. Some of these girls will finish before 9 weeks, most of them are good to go then, not like the original Thelma which was 12/13 weeks...
> I reckon I must have about a 1000 plus Headbands...may be the start of something eh, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice i love Headband I am getting ready to go to my Dispensary but i dont know which to pick

Og kush or Headband I like OG kush because of the Energetic high and for being energetic its one hell of a high.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Well in my experience the OG Kush is not really an energetic high (or not the cut I got) More like, floor your ass high, lol. If that is what you like then I would highly recommend Headband, which I think has a body hit but is more cerbral and hence the Headband name...



Hotsause said:


> Nice i love Headband I am getting ready to go to my Dispensary but i dont know which to pick
> 
> Og kush or Headband I like OG kush because of the Energetic high and for being energetic its one hell of a high.


 
ghb, watch this space.......


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 6, 2011)

DST said:


> My Headband seed collection...I also have some Thelma's but they are few and far between. These all generally came from the first Hb I got a couple of years back, so as far as I am aware the original off-spring of the first DNA Headband...lets call it DNA's Headband so as not to upset folks. or Headband 707, whatever. From what I gather this was lost to DNA when one of their rooms was raided...as far as I am aware, but you know what chinese whispers are like. Some of these girls will finish before 9 weeks, most of them are good to go then, not like the original Thelma which was 12/13 weeks...
> I reckon I must have about a 1000 plus Headbands...may be the start of something eh, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Well DST if you need help getting rid of some of those seeds I might be able to help you on that. LOL Looking for some new blood for my room or should i say green?


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 6, 2011)

Last time i was in the Dam i smoked some headband for breakfast in the bluebird, by the time i got to the Heineken experience i was wearing the headband lol on the strength of that i bought some headband from DNA i don't really care if what i smoked and what i bought is different as i know the shit is gonna be NICE and it's gonna put a BIG smile on my face so headband or sour kush i don't really care which people prefer to call it all i know is i can't wait to smoke it.
Progress report on the 6 seeds is:- all good all in and all up out of the dirt


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

goody good!!! like you say, it's just a nice cross period!!!


3eyes said:


> Last time i was in the Dam i smoked some headband for breakfast in the bluebird, by the time i got to the Heineken experience i was wearing the headband lol on the strength of that i bought some headband from DNA i don't really care if what i smoked and what i bought is different as i know the shit is gonna be NICE and it's gonna put a BIG smile on my face so headband or sour kush i don't really care which people prefer to call it all i know is i can't wait to smoke it.
> Progress report on the 6 seeds is:- all good all in and all up out of the dirt


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 6, 2011)

DST- I got these cool tubes from a patient, not sure where he got them. They are def. longer than the ones I had before. Sorry I couldnt be of assistance.

HS- Like DSTs strain, my OG (Larry) is a couch locker for sure.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2011)

DST said:


> My Headband seed collection...I also have some Thelma's but they are few and far between. These all generally came from the first Hb I got a couple of years back, so as far as I am aware the original off-spring of the first DNA Headband...lets call it DNA's Headband so as not to upset folks. or Headband 707, whatever. From what I gather this was lost to DNA when one of their rooms was raided...as far as I am aware, but you know what chinese whispers are like. Some of these girls will finish before 9 weeks, most of them are good to go then, not like the original Thelma which was 12/13 weeks...
> I reckon I must have about a 1000 plus Headbands...may be the start of something eh, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


u know u got to have that gem in there some were..........the endless wonders i have.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

any of you ever tried or heard of drowning plants?

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers-41.html#post4275236<< a post i found on another thread about it.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Not MJ flowers, bit interesting all the same . Flower Engineering
http://www.andreasverheijen.com/


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be putting the dogs into flower soon and am a bit excited about it after seeing all of the pics everyone posts of theirs. I topped the two of them for four tops and they have since grown into some nice compact plants. It'll be interesting to see how much they stretch in flower since there seems to be some varying results from you guys.
I've just been waiting for the rest of my stuff to get here to put them in flower since I want to keep them separate from the other grows. Going to put them in a tent under a 600 with a couple other strains I like. I'm not sure yet but hopefully there'll be around 6 plants in the tent.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

I Realized I never shared any pr0n from the Afghan Kush girls after harvest so here's a few. My brother wouldn't leave the other day unless I hooked him up with an oz of this after sharing a bowl in the vape with him. I've been extremely happy with how it turned out and I'd recommend it to anyone that likes Indicas.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats nice bud. Kush strains seem to be winners for indoor grows. Iv got 3 on the go at the moment. Reserva privada OG and Kandy Kush.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks!
The three that were from seed all stayed pretty small and averaged about 1.25oz each but I also flowered them a bit early. The clones I got from them though are considerably larger and look to be coming along nicely.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

It's got the tightest bud structure of the strains I've grown so far. Really dense and weigh a lot for their size. What's on the plate is actually 2.5oz (73g)!


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

The quality looks second to none. I think quality is more important than yield. How long ya veg for?


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow thats heavy man. Iv recently started using a 600 for the first time. Used to grow with duel 400s. Not that theres anything wrong with them but i fancyed a go with a 600. The porn in this thread looks much denser than any 400 grow. Inspired.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll have to check on the veg time but I think it might have only been 2-3 weeks. I too think quality is more important than yield and that's why I'm so happy with this strain. I've got a half dozen or so clones of it going right now in flower and they're all a bit bigger than the moms with the same tight bud structure.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice im sure they will benefit from being more mature. Like to see em.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

It looks like they were only 18 days old when put under 12/12 lighting.

Three of the clones are in the scrog grow in my sig and the others are in my vert room which there should be some pics in the other thread in my sig.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a good yield. I don't tend to veg not long myself. i prob do a week longer. I get a bit impatient and wanna flip sooner rather than later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

it all depends on my schedule.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I had a couple of plants flowering at the time, wanted to start some new stuff too and was figuring out how big of a gap I'd have between harvests if I'd waited to flower them and decided to just put them in there with the bigger girls that were wrapping up.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

Just taking it branch by branch really.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> well if u do i would recomend the tor bora for sure,it is a real heavy indica.
> body numming,almost narcotic to tell the truth...10 weeks 12/12 and she is ready...jus watch for mold,the buds are real thick.....dam,now i bout to go put a seed in some soil....dam u OI..LOL
> and its jus to much to be said about the headband..face melt.


As I've said, both my dog and my headband x cali-o got seeded. The dog had balls but I never saw any on the headband x cali-o. I mean these buds are seeded, heavily. With that said, out of my last in between grow, the only things I have left are white widow, the dog and the headband x cali-o, and og18. The dog and the headband x cali-o, ass kicking and sticky as hell when you break open a bud and they've been curing for weeks, it's the best bud out of the bunch. I can only imagine how potent it would be without seeds.

I'm like you genuity, call a strain what you will, I'm only really interested in the genetics of the seed. It could be called 'dog dick sucker' for all I care, if it's that good, I'll suck that dog's dick, gladly.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's what's left of my dog...and once again I apologize for my crappy picture taking. I better stick to growing, I would never make a living as a photographer. 

DST, offhand, do you have any idea of the ph of your tap water?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 6, 2011)

I seem to be unable to upload to my album. Sorry for the thumbnail.

I got this 1953 U.S. silver certificate in change for a twenty at the drugstore . . . . It's worth about $8


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 6, 2011)

hello fam just checked in to say getherdone lol hope everyone is ok and on point remember make her do what it do


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah I had a couple of plants flowering at the time, wanted to start some new stuff too and was figuring out how big of a gap I'd have between harvests if I'd waited to flower them and decided to just put them in there with the bigger girls that were wrapping up.


Im planning on going perpetual. Still trying to work out best times to start new seeds, transfer vegged to flower and all that. Got room for 8 plants id say but im flowering 4 so iv got room to put new ones in there and all that. Still working out some kind of schedule.
Dunno, i will work it out.
PEACE
ps i will try to upload some pics tomorrow


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 6, 2011)

id like to get my hands on some headband and dog, i love the smoke of headband and after my only HB seed was male would like to get hold of it again, i find the dog interesting aswell and have yet to experience the pleasure of smoking it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

i love the headband and the dog even more.. i just moved my dog into flower it'll be 12/12 from seed and ill save my veg setup for the new seeds coming.
group shot(i kno they are small, patience homies) and a dog seedling.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

nice ttt and TGSS what size tent is that bro? congrats on the little ones


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

i believe it is 3"x4"x7' but i will measure later and let u kno fa sho if it aint. and those are one gallon buckets for size.. and it is way bigger than i thought it would be. i have a small veg cab and kinda wanna get a mother tent. and thanks as well.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah same here i got a 4x4x8 ft and its a beast in my bedroom lmao, 1m squared dont really sound that big either lol


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> any of you ever tried or heard of drowning plants?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/316301-calling-all-noob-growers-41.html#post4275236<< a post i found on another thread about it.


Tryna-I had never heard of this before. Riddleme seems like he knows what he is doing on other techniques. I have been using the Rain Tech and it has helped out my grows alot. It was an interesting long read. Does anybody else have any input?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah same here i got a 4x4x8 ft and its a beast in my bedroom lmao, 1m squared dont really sound that big either lol


i almost got the 4x4 but re-nigged on it. that woulda been huge. oh and mine in 3x4x8..



justlearning73 said:


> Tryna-I had never heard of this before. Riddleme seems like he knows what he is doing on other techniques. I have been using the Rain Tech and it has helped out my grows alot. It was an interesting long read. Does anybody else have any input?


yes it was interesting..and iveseen 1 person try it and he said it worked,


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

First update for you guys on my latest grow. I have going 2 Rocklocks (DNA), 1 Galaxy (Pyramid Seeds), 1 Wappa (Paradise), 1 Motavation and 1 Warlock (Magus Genetics), 1 Sweet Afgani Delicious (Sweet Seeds), and 2 autos I left in 1 gallon pots, they are Big Devil and Fast Bud from Sweet Seeds. I topped all of my regular plants for 4 tops and I like the results. If I had not topped Rocklock#2, and the Galaxy, they would have been monsters. Everything stayed pretty short, the stretch was not too bad, The Warlock was probably the shortest at switch bud is now in the medium range for plant heights in my tent. So it stretched a good bit, like others had told me it would. SAD and Wappa kicked into flowering the fastest, but a few of the others have caught up pretty good, others are a little behind those but going good none the less. Here are some pictures, not the best but you get the idea. I want to spread them out more but my light doesn't spread as much as I would like it too. Hope your ladies are not around, they might get mad at looking at dirty ass bitch porn like this.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 6, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> id like to get my hands on some headband and dog, i love the smoke of headband and after my only HB seed was male would like to get hold of it again, i find the dog interesting aswell and have yet to experience the pleasure of smoking it.


What strain is the DOG?...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

I am hoping to yield more this time than I did last time with 4 less plants. I may have 4 less plants but I have 18 more tops. It would be 19 more but the one Rocklock, the big one, only has 3 tops, it didn't have a branch at the node when I topped like it did on the other side, but I topped it the same anyway. it worked out good, just 3 tops instead of 4, should be very nice. 2 of those tops being autos, so I really shouldnt count them, unless Im just going to count the whole thing as a top, which is basically what they will be like when they are finished, cutting the top 1/3 of a plant off. They are really just a novel thing to me, growing a mini cannabis plant. Looks so funny, just like the big girls, but not big. You really don't get to see them in the pics except for the second pic is a picture of one of the side branches on I believe the Fast Bud. Also as a note, I figured I would tell anyone interested in this months attitude promo with Pyramid Seeds, if the rest of their stuff, is like the Wembley I grew last run, then they are definitely worth picking up. I have their galaxy going now which is the one in picture #5 that I just posted, I will let you guys know how that is, but at this point it smells really good, the clones I took of it really stink. The wembley is ak x bubble gum, the Tutankhamen they sell is their version of AK47, thats one of the freebies, and the other 2 are new ones which sound really good too, I was going to pick them up, but I have other costs I have to deal with that trump that at the moment. The best I can do for now for some new killer genetics is to hope for some freebies from a friend. Take care Club 600.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

you will yield great ith plants like wappa,Warlock, and motavation going.!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you will yield great ith plants like wappa,Warlock, and motavation going.!


 Oh I hope so, I have taken clones in case one of these plants does yield great, and is potent at the same time.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

My tents came today and I'll set them up late tonight. I got a 4x4 for veg since I have and like the 4' T8 fixture along with a couple of 2' 4 lamp T5HO fixtures. I also got a 40"x40" tent to run a 600 in. I'd been told a 600 won't cover a 4x4 tent nearly as well as a 3x3 so I got one just big enough to fit a Botanicare 3x3 grow tray . I have both a 3x3 and a 2x4 tray from them and they go by inside dimensions so they're actually bigger than the dimensions given.

We'll see what the future holds but I may get another 4x4 for another 1000w grow if I decide not to use the light rail on the other 1K light I have. I'd really like to put the hydro vert up and run it inside a 4x4 tent but we'll see.

@ DST - That part that was on backorder is now back in so I ordered it up today. I can't wait to see how it works!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn dez sounds like your doing it big I would love to be able to do a vert in a 4x4 but the containers Im using ended up taking up too much space so I ditched the original idea. Maybe next run I try it with some small containers.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2011)

and some guano kelp to going absolutely crazy!











View attachment 1367747
View attachment 1367749


----------



## marmarb (Jan 6, 2011)

okay so i have a 600 in a 5x5 grow tent and have 8 clones currently in their 3 week of flowering noticing i got alot of room left how many plants can i fit into this grow space oh im growining in coco in 1 gal containers strains are northern lights and papaya both from nirvana so how many can i add my next cycle


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2011)

marmarb said:


> okay so i have a 600 in a 5x5 grow tent and have 8 clones currently in their 3 week of flowering noticing i got alot of room left how many plants can i fit into this grow space oh im growining in coco in 1 gal containers strains are northern lights and papaya both from nirvana so how many can i add my next cycle


you need 2-600's in a tent that large to get sufficient light coverage for too many more plants


cof


----------



## marmarb (Jan 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> you need 2-600's in a tent that large to get sufficient light coverage for too many more plants
> 
> 
> cof


what size space would it best cover the tent is built with panda film and 2x2s so i can shorten it up by dividing the space i have a 400 i can add to that space but its currently being used in a 2x26 veg tent


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2011)

Watts up 600, thought some of you might enjoy this link to a canna channel-
http://www.justin.tv/toilet_bug#/w/732702896/3


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, I wrote a big reply to everyone earlier and then RIU crashed and now it all just seems like a mission to have to go through it all again, lol. But I will say to HeadsUp, I have no clue what my house water ph's at...I just stick my elbow in it, and if it feels okay I'll use it, hahaha.
And Dez, funny you should mention that, I was thinking about that the other night!!!

Right, joint, catch you all in a bit.

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 7, 2011)

marmarb said:


> what size space would it best cover the tent is built with panda film and 2x2s so i can shorten it up by dividing the space i have a 400 i can add to that space but its currently being used in a 2x26 veg tent


An ideal space for a 600 is 3x3 is my understanding. There are people that get good results in a 4x4 with them but I think you're reflective material and type of hood/reflector would play a big part in it. Panda is not really very efficient at reflecting light, like 75-80% or something, Mylar is better but harder to work with and more expensive. I use both materials depending on circumstance.
Throwing the 400 in there will help to some degree but your 600 still is not going to be producing a very intense light out towards the walls of a 5' dia tent. Instead of redoing the whole tent you could just mark off a 3x3 area measuring from one corner and center the light over that area. Then hang the 400 over the 2x3 area that's next to it. You'd have room to get in and out that way when dealing with the plants.
Just my .02, hope it helps.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Damn dez sounds like your doing it big I would love to be able to do a vert in a 4x4 but the containers Im using ended up taking up too much space so I ditched the original idea. Maybe next run I try it with some small containers.


The wifey drove me over to check on the plants last night since I could hardly walk when I got home. She was checking out what I've got going on over there and made a couple of suggestions that I like a lot. One thing she was saying is she thinks I should keep a 600w hobby grow here at the house along with my veg/clone area and run two 1000w grows over there. Kind of keeping everything separate. It all sounds like lot to me so I don't know if I will run a 2nd 1000w light. I got a $328 elec bill for December yesterday! 
that's just the 1200w vert and the veg lights and our house stuff. The 1k will be on a separate bill since it's not here.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

my monthly is around 240 euro, but thats for everything (gas as well).


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 7, 2011)

I just got my hands on a oz each of some og kush and headband. Damn it boy now i see why its the preffered smoke of a few of you guys. I really like the taste and high of the og. Very nice. Hope everyone is good. Peace 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, it seems there are quite a few projects going on in the six hundred, I can hardly contain my excitement thinking about my next 'project'. Got a real nice floor cabinet from a customer, it's going into the garden area this evening. I don't keep my water in the garden area and now I will be able to store ten gallons or so without having to worry about algae growing in it, plus now it will be the same room temp as the plants. It's got a nice shelf where I can put more stuff and a felt lined drawer to boot...plus, it gives me more surface space to pile shit on.

I have a question for the club. What have you guys decided are going to be your last several grows? I'm sure by now everyone is aware the world is ending december of 2012, have you picked your strains?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2011)

Im gonna say an insanely big outdoor plant... If I dont get to grow under the sun before its all said and done my life will be incomplete! Maybe Ill start veging for it right now... I just cracked 7 beans of afghan gooey! Im very excited about growing this strain.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im gonna say an insanely big outdoor plant... If I dont get to grow under the sun before its all said and done my life will be incomplete! Maybe Ill start veging for it right now... I just cracked 7 beans of afghan gooey! Im very excited about growing this strain.


Agreed about the outdoor. I just don't have the balls or I have enough sense not to try it around where I live. Why endanger the good thing I have going inside? With that said, I dream of putting a plant under the florida sun during one of our forever summers...of course it would be a sativa giant.

Edit...you can put a plant out on april first here with no danger and let it go until december, can you just imagine the results?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

So I'm vaping some something while relaxing after a week of work and hanging out at the club shooting the breeze. The reason I say it's some something, it's from the bag of trim I have sitting around and it's all mixed. Just for shits and giggles I pulled a few popcorn buds out of the brown paper bag it's been sitting in since the day of chopping several weeks ago to see how it compared in taste and high to cured bud. The taste seems to be more mellow, as if it has been aged nicely and the high might actually be better than the bud I have in jars. Now this might be because I've already smoked a wee bit but I don't think so...well maybe. Give it a try with a few small buds your next chop. Just throw them into a brown paper bag and sit them in the dark and forget about them for a several weeks.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

OK, so I have another useless my mind is bored and wandering question. How many of us live in a city and how many of us live in more rural areas? Let's use city as meaning over two hundred thousand people. I spent my first thirty five years in a city of over one and a half million people, now I live in a town of thirty five hundred.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

im in a rural /city in SC. but im from a city in NJ


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Agreed about the outdoor. I just don't have the balls or I have enough sense not to try it around where I live. Why endanger the good thing I have going inside? With that said, I dream of putting a plant under the florida sun during one of our forever summers...of course it would be a sativa giant.
> 
> Edit...you can put a plant out on april first here with no danger and let it go until december, can you just imagine the results?


I know man it would be the biggest plant you have ever seen! I'v seen pics of some lovely outdoor scrog, that would help keep a lower profile and probably be great for a sativa  But hey HU if its all gonna end soon (or not) why not just say fk it and do what makes you happy? Thats a silly question I know but if only things could be that simple 


Heads Up said:


> OK, so I have another useless my mind is bored and wandering question. How many of us live in a city and how many of us live in more rural areas? Let's use city as meaning over two hundred thousand people. I spent my first thirty five years in a city of over one and a half million people, now I live in a town of thirty five hundred.


Iv lived in many different large us cities and also spent 5 months in the middle of nowhere texas... I always like to imagine how fking big plants would get out there... oh the the land it sits on used to be a chicken farm so needless to say the soil is fantastic! everything that grows on that property is very healthy


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes.....the OG Kush is where it's at....Attitude was in stock with it the other day when I looked(it never is) and I don't have the funds to order $100 for 6seeds at the moment...I shouldn't even look if I'm not planning on buying...very depressing...I just love that taste.....It's like taking a green hit the whole way through the bowl!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Agreed about the outdoor. I just don't have the balls or I have enough sense not to try it around where I live. Why endanger the good thing I have going inside? With that said, I dream of putting a plant under the florida sun during one of our forever summers...of course it would be a sativa giant.
> 
> Edit...you can put a plant out on april first here with no danger and let it go until december, can you just imagine the results?


For sure HU....I've seen it first hand and fkn monsters they were....bagseed too....that size of a plants with good genetics is what I dream of.....unfortunately never saw them finish since the plants were along a canal in the Glades that was frequently visited by people offroading.....even in the most remote places in Florida..some fkn redneck hillbilly backwoods asshole will find his way there just to get his piece of shit rust bucket dirty.....man I def. don't miss the south!!!!

Edit: It's not that I don't miss the south....I don't miss the people....well the natives atleast...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 7, 2011)

i live in a city of only 33,000 people or so. this is to big for me, one day i would liek to live near a small town of 100-200 people but live a few miles into the woods for seclusion. im not to big of a people person and enjoy the woods much more then cement and buildings


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mcpurple- I fully agree with you on that. I have lived in big Citys (Pheonix, LA,Jacksonville etc etc) and small ass "towns" that my closest neighbor was 5 miles away. I miss that place so much. I am def a country boy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> got home friday night and was looking all over the doorstep for my beans. post office tracking says it was delivered 1 o clock. after not seeing it anywhere i ran to the mailbox. and bam. all in a neat package with a coffee cup that has a robot and says "take me to your leader".....? o well. ill know where it came from.


mine on the way. what u get ?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> got home friday night and was looking all over the doorstep for my beans. post office tracking says it was delivered 1 o clock. after not seeing it anywhere i ran to the mailbox. and bam. all in a neat package with a coffee cup that has a robot and says "take me to your leader".....? o well. ill know where it came from.


I realize that you are excited about recieving your beans, but posting pics of the package is not recommended, for security purposes.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah Dude!!! 5-0 does troll these threads word to the wise.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> got home friday night and was looking all over the doorstep for my beans. post office tracking says it was delivered 1 o clock. after not seeing it anywhere i ran to the mailbox. and bam. all in a neat package with a coffee cup that has a robot and says "take me to your leader".....? o well. ill know where it came from.


It's people like this that fuck it up for everyone else.....and your package looks nothing like I have ever received from Attitude(5orders over two years)....and every package I received looked the same....wonder why....you think maybe it's cause dumbass people post pics of what the package looks like and the contents in it so they had to switch it up?????? .....THINK BEFORE YOU POST MAN


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

New avatar just for you DST...lol....you crack me up man!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

Whodat, funny you should say that about an outdoor scrog, I have one planned, not for me but for my crazy vietnam vet buddy. I'm on my way to home depot in the morning. Gonna' pick up a roll of three foot by twenty five foot fencing for a scrog. I only need about six feet for my indoor scrog but I plan on building a ten footer in 'guns' back yard this spring and growing some sativas...outside. Maybe even try making some of that charras I saw in strain hunters.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 7, 2011)

hello fam, can anyone tell me where i can find grand daddy purp or grape ape


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

I personally didn't like the Grape Ape....damn good taste...but the shit only got me high the first few days then I wanted something else to puff.......and I swear I can see a cock on your avatar....WHO the fk is that thing???


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 7, 2011)

lol that was my bday gift the wife got me


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 7, 2011)

no gag reflex the best ride in town bounce like a caddy daddy but i would like to know what seed bank have gdp or ga there are a lot of weed i have on my bucket list


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> lol that was my bday gift the wife got me


LOL....hope she saved the receipt....JK....but seriously


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm dying to soak my greenhouse seeds kings kush(grape ape x og kush)......they say it's the flavor of the ape with the knock out stone of the OG....not sure if the other two are a clone only...I've searched for the GDP myself with no luck....IDK


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2011)

I can finally share a bud pic  speaking of pron, where in the world is wallynutter?


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Mystic Bud from my 600 watt vert.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 8, 2011)

So i dont think i got a answer to my Question.... Anybody use Super Soil and how are the results Ive seen alot of results Via Subcool and a few other people but i just wanna know how my 600w Bros feel about it


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

hey bro, peeps here's get quite upset about somethings close to their hearts, hehe, probably better just to remove the pics..it's all good though, not the end of the World like it will be in 2012, lol.

Funny whodat you should mention your outdoor girls. I am starting to think of mine now as well. Although a 5 month plant (planted in May, cropped in Oct) still gets pretty fekkin massive. And I can't imagine how big it would get in the good old US sun.....

I have been out spraying lots of deoderant cans in an effort to speed up global warming and get the ozone depleted. Come on, we want sun in the Northern hemisphere too...lol.



andrewcovetsall said:


> got home friday night and was looking all over the doorstep for my beans. post office tracking says it was delivered 1 o clock. after not seeing it anywhere i ran to the mailbox. and bam. all in a neat package with a coffee cup that has a robot and says "take me to your leader".....? o well. ill know where it came from.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 8, 2011)

An indica dominant hybrid will reach 7 foot plus in good sun, started from seed, in the middle of may. I have never prevegged, as I get monsters without it, though I want to one day, but only if Im in a medically legal state, the big ones I do now are nerve racking let alone something I pre-vegged several months. Hotsause, a super soil is only as good as what you put into it, put good stuff in it, and it should work out great. There are an infinite amount of ways to prepare it, just depends on what you want your plant to be fed.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 8, 2011)

Im in what I consider to be a hidden emerald when it comes to outdoor cannabis growing, my state, has almost the perfect environment for it, except sativas, the end of the year gets a bit harsh. If they ever make it legal here, people will get to see what kind of plants this place can produce.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok 600, a blatant copy from my journal, but hey, not a lot of peeps go there so it's not that bad to sahre with you guys and girls (do we have any girls, apart from the green ones??)

Week 3 of 12/12. I have started them on the pk13-13 which I generally do in week 2 of 12/12. Slwoly increasing the doasge from 0.1ml per litre to 1ml per litre in the last week. Picked up a new 5litre tub of BN Grond, supersoil I think it's called. Has a 5-2-4 and all the micro elements as well. Organice liquid fertiziler by all accounts. Anyhoo, apart from Plagron this has been my main stay for as long as I can remember.

Lets start of with something nice, 
the *DPQ Mom reveg clone*. 



*DOG *fuk yeh!




*Psycho Killer*



*BOLO KUSH*





*SUPER SILVER HAZE*





*CASEY JONES*


*TIMEWARP*





*TIMEWARP ROMULAN or is it Romulan Timewarp??*




*White Widow Psychosis*




*DEEP BLUE - LIVERS*




*Bleeseberry*


Both of the *Heri family* are girls...

**


*DOWNSTAIRS*

*Balcony 12/12 babies*

*Balcony2 *yup. thats the super silver haze growing for the sky

*UPSTAIRS DOWNSTAIRS*


Thanks for watching, any comments or questions, well you know the drill, ask away.

Peace to you all and have a very nice weekend.

DST


and a sneak at the Engineers Dream...more in the Breeding showcase...DPQxCasey Jones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

holy shit bru. mouthwatering. timewarp rom looks like its bursting. everything looks healthy and lush man. top work all round. whats the story on the bleezeberry man?


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

Blue Kush x Cheeseberry = Bleeseberry Kush as far as the baggie say's. Gifted by the fairy


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

yea DST,nice update that DEEP BLUE - LIVES looks real good.
you guys over there really got that breeding down to a T..real top notch stuff DST&WESTY.

that bolo kush is lookin like a beast to...21


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

you got hooked up D, thats some nice stuff goin on.. i think a cut of that ssh will enjoy the sun and easily tower over me(5'9)


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 8, 2011)

DST i gotta say you got one of the nicest setups in my opinion. 
Just realised myself that 600s need a good cooling system. Iv been looking at cooltubes myself. My room got up to 37c last night! That seems to be the top temp but in the summer its gonna be extremely hot. Lucky i learnt this in the winter and can fix it in the next couple of weeks. Peace
Endscycle I love the booty avatars.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Ok 600, a blatant copy from my journal, but hey, not a lot of peeps go there so it's not that bad to sahre with you guys and girls (do we have any girls, apart from the green ones??)
> 
> Week 3 of 12/12. I have started them on the pk13-13 which I generally do in week 2 of 12/12. Slwoly increasing the doasge from 0.1ml per litre to 1ml per litre in the last week. Picked up a new 5litre tub of BN Grond, supersoil I think it's called. Has a 5-2-4 and all the micro elements as well. Organice liquid fertiziler by all accounts. Anyhoo, apart from Plagron this has been my main stay for as long as I can remember.
> 
> ...


all of the lovelyness needs a page bump...beautiful garden.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I can finally share a bud pic  speaking of pron, where in the world is wallynutter?
> View attachment 1369390


I sent him a PM last night to make sure everything is well....the first time we saw wally in the 600 he had like 30 post within two days....kinda weird we haven't seen him and he didn't mention any vacation.....hope he is alive and well!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 8, 2011)

I just popped a trouser tent haha. Nice one DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I sent him a PM last night to make sure everything is well....the first time we saw wally in the 600 he had like 30 post within two days....kinda weird we haven't seen him and he didn't mention any vacation.....hope he is alive and well!!!!


they're having severe flooding in eastern Australia, covers an area larger than the state of texas


cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> they're having severe flooding in eastern Australia, covers an area larger than the state of texas
> 
> 
> cof


yea that is crazy.......i been watching that news all mornin,its been lots of floodin going on in the world.......


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 8, 2011)

Think Mother Earth is trying to tell us something????

And I'm not sold on the fact that he lives in Australia.....the shit he has for his location is a joke..it's from a movie(Finding Nemo)....IDK....still hope he's ok.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 8, 2011)

Well it took me too long to get the setup for themale going and some sacs opened in the vert room. Now I'm concerned as to what got spluffed since I wasn't planning on doing it to any of those plants. They're all about 2-3 weeks from harvest except for one.

When in the flower cycle is ideal to pollenate the females? How long do the plants need to go for the seeds need to mature? I'm just trying to figure out my losses here.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Well it took me too long to get the setup for themale going and some sacs opened in the vert room. Now I'm concerned as to what got spluffed since I wasn't planning on doing it to any of those plants. They're all about 2-3 weeks from harvest except for one.
> 
> When in the flower cycle is ideal to pollenate the females? How long do the plants need to go for the seeds need to mature? I'm just trying to figure out my losses here.


if u got 2-3 weeks left u might be ok,might have some small white seeds but that should be it ...imo


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Well it took me too long to get the setup for themale going and some sacs opened in the vert room. Now I'm concerned as to what got spluffed since I wasn't planning on doing it to any of those plants. They're all about 2-3 weeks from harvest except for one.
> 
> When in the flower cycle is ideal to pollenate the females? How long do the plants need to go for the seeds need to mature? I'm just trying to figure out my losses here.


From what I understand its 5-6 weeks.?.?. Uhhhh but Im not sure so this post is pointless. Hopefully nothing got pollenated tooo bad.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> if u got 2-3 weeks left u might be ok,might have some small white seeds but that should be it ...imo


and that would be just on the few that were pollenated...your crop should be okay


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 8, 2011)

I had one of my BLZ BUD hermie on me with like two weeks to finish and a few nuggs are full of immature seeds....don't even want to smoke it....even if you pick out what you think is ALL the seeds....I singled out the the branch it came from and am just giving the seedy shit away!!! The rest of the plant did not get affected..as much....sold much of the unaffected bud anyway. only got a little over an ounce from that one left...it's too bad too...was an awesome taste.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2011)

GODDAMN DST! You've got a smokers paradise in there haha! amazing! That Bolo Kush is looking very crazy


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

hey COF,have u grown out the cheeseberry haze from sannies,if so can u give me a lil info?
bout to start some of them strains soon.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I am really hoping it's okay. There's one flower that was right next to the male since the branch was sagging a bit so I'm going to tag it and I'll pick it apart when I chop that plant. I guess if that one is okay then the rest should be okay?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 8, 2011)

smart move on tagging it....hope it's all good!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 8, 2011)

-
-
-
-
-
<<<<<----little slut--------<<<<<<<
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> hey COF,have u grown out the cheeseberry haze from sannies,if so can u give me a lil info?
> bout to start some of them strains soon.


I'm smoking some now...a lovely plant with good structure and yield with a good sativa type high...in the head that finishes in 8 to 9 weeks. I had two different phenos, both were good but one is outstanding...I think I have a good clone, but am trying to re-veg the better one...another highly recommended strain.


I finally broke down and put in a hot shot no pest strip...the spider mites have left the building and the garden is starting to look healthy again.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for the info COF,im bout to put two of them in sum soil tonite,along with two (bubbel dust x Double STRAWBERRY DIESEL)
them gals look good by the way....glad u got that war over wit...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad the pest strips are working for you.

Something the guy that I built the setup for told me about the other day is Pyrithium (sp?) bombs. They're foggers basically that he says work well and are non toxic so you can bomb your room close to harvest with them if need be. It's what he uses I guess but they're like $35 or something for one so a little spendy.

They're the same ingredients that are in the Takedown spray I use but supposed to be more effective since it covers the whole room as opposed to just the plants so it can get them wherever they're hiding in your grow. He said he buys 2 and uses them 3 days apart from each other and that's the end of it typically.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I'm smoking some now...a lovely plant with good structure and yield with a good sativa type high...in the head that finishes in 8 to 9 weeks. I had two different phenos, both were good but one is outstanding...I think I have a good clone, but am trying to re-veg the better one...another highly recommended strain.
> 
> 
> I finally broke down and put in a hot shot no pest strip...the spider mites have left the building and the garden is starting to look healthy again.
> ...


WOW - could you get those a little more perfect please!! LOL. Those are damn beautiful.!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 8, 2011)

man thats a nice looking lady you got there. like to take her home with me. put her ass in my bed lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice job cof. What strain was it or did i miss that? No matter they look frosty as a motha.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you...she's a cheeseberry haze from sannie, and she smokes as well as she looks.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

here she is at 10 days dry

I screwed up and took her 10-14 days early...I mis-read her time label and thought she was the same age as her sister...as good as she is now I can only imagine her at full maturity


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

looks lush COF man, looks carpeted in crystal! hot shot strips FTW! nothing else i tried shifted the little swines. to this day i still dont know where the predator mites went. makers me itch thinking about it


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

So many lovely plants on one page  Fantastic work fellas. I would rep you all but it seems like an awful lot of work on a thumbpad  maybe when i find my mouse i will.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 8, 2011)

> *Something the guy that I built the setup for told me about the other day is Pyrithium (sp?) bombs. They're foggers basically that he says work well and are non toxic so you can bomb your room close to harvest with them if need be. It's what he uses I guess but they're like $35 or something for one so a little spendy.*


NEVER FUCKING EVER BOMB BUDS! Pyrithium has LOW mammalian toxicity and is not "Non toxic" by any means.
Safe in clone stage I say. is good organic stuff too.

Please don't bomb buds.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

BF Sweet Tooth









































And another run of the cheese of course, with a couple more to follow. They gonna need some heavy trimming before they#re ready to go 12/12 with that tiny little screen


----------



## ptone (Jan 8, 2011)

Update for you guys out there

This cutting was gifted to me as "Lemon Kush" looks more like Purple Kush to be honest but here she is at 9 weeks.

High Resolution http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/1230/lk1211.jpg








Purple Master Kush 8 weeks

High Resolution http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2835/mk12113.jpg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

bit of light bleaching TTT but stacks of nugs man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice porn TTT .. awesome colors/


----------



## ptone (Jan 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Very nice porn TTT .. awesome colors/


Thanks!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2011)

lots O pron today  whish I could contribute but my lil baby buds aint got nothin on this page... looking lovely all around.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

ptone said:


> Thanks!


I'm TTT, nerrrrrrrr, get your own admiration   yours does look great though, see what you mean by more purple kush than lemon 

I'm still undecided about the light bleach don. Both runs of that plant i did this in small areas regardless of their distance from the light (other plant was tiny and tucked away). Who knows, mells good though  Tempted to throw an LSD in one of the 10L totes and run one of those on the corner of the big buckets. Considering doing this more from now on. Grow 2 large plants in one end of each large DWC tote, and then have 2 or 3 smaller plants in smaller totes stood ontop of the other ends. Kinda a tote stadium suported by itself

Gonna buy a set of scales just for this plant, looks to easily be my personal best  plus if i know how much i have my rate of consumption will have a point of reference and hopefully shock me into cutting back a bit


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2011)

DST this has been making me smile all day


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

ptone, yours are beauties as well hahaha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm TTT, nerrrrrrrr, get your own admiration   yours does look great though, see what you mean by more purple kush than lemon
> 
> I'm still undecided about the light bleach don. Both runs of that plant i did this in small areas regardless of their distance from the light (other plant was tiny and tucked away). Who knows, mells good though  Tempted to throw an LSD in one of the 10L totes and run one of those on the corner of the big buckets. Considering doing this more from now on. Grow 2 large plants in one end of each large DWC tote, and then have 2 or 3 smaller plants in smaller totes stood ontop of the other ends. Kinda a tote stadium suported by itself
> 
> Gonna buy a set of scales just for this plant, looks to easily be my personal best  plus if i know how much i have my rate of consumption will have a point of reference and hopefully shock me into cutting back a bit


 lmfao, shock u into resistance huh??


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

ttt
nice looking condo calyx's...time for a remodel...as into your pipe

ptone
wicked looking little lady...give us a smoke report


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> they're having severe flooding in eastern Australia, covers an area larger than the state of texas
> 
> 
> cof


Wally lives in New Jersey, I know, the bean fairy visited him. He did mention something or other about marrying several dozen posts or so ago. Maybe he eloped?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2011)

Two weeks to go before chopping day. Casey Jones is the monster in the middle of the garden, she's getting nice and frosty after three weeks of flowering which ended today. All the rest are clones of headband/cali-o and the og18. Can't wait to taste the og18 after reading all the kush stuff the last few pages.

DST, that bolo kush, it sure looks sativa..ish, what's in it beside kush? Nice selection you got going and as usual they all look great.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 8, 2011)

JAva is pissing me off..


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

Heads Up

Your photographic skills have improved...you can finally see all of your good work...lovely garden


cof


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

wow - beautiful!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

ml

excellant photo's of some succulent young ladies


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> Your photographic skills have improved...you can finally see all of your good work...lovely garden


Agreed. Looks like a lovely garden as always, nice to see it in such clarity.

Casey Jones is looking more like Paul Bunyon in there. It's nice scooby tells you when harvest time is. I rely on my wife... she seems to know more about grwoiing than me sometimes.

Also, I caught that remark you made a couple weeks back. I do need more sun. I kinda make casper look tan, lol. I guess that's what happens when you live on the shady side of a big ass mountain. And speaking of where we live (rural v city)... I kinda got the best of both worlds. My mountain town has about 3,000 people in winter, 5,000 in the summer. But I live about 10 miles from 200,000 folks in San Bernardino city... and fairly close to the millions that occupy Los Angeles and Orange Counties. My County (san bernardino) is the largest in the country. Bigger than 9 states on their own... and larger than the 4 smallest states combined.

And whodat... hope you aren't watching the game... it's not looking to good for the saints. Pretty unbeleivable if you ask me (or most people probably).

As for my plants... they are looking real good. All have real leaves now, and nice little roots for seedlings. Any idea's when I should light up a MH for the babies, right now they are under 52w of t-5 flouros.

peace 600's.

oh, last thing. TTT, ptone, cof, dst... nice set of green you all are showing. Glad you got the mites under control cof. And D... what a selection you got going on. And the colors ttt and ptone are kicking out are awesome. You too ML... sweet looking hairdo's on those buds.

happy saturday


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Agreed. Looks like a lovely garden as always, nice to see it in such clarity.
> 
> Casey Jones is looking more like Paul Bunyon in there. It's nice scooby tells you when harvest time is. I rely on my wife... she seems to know more about grwoiing than me sometimes.
> 
> ...


and WOW - did you see marshawn Lynch's save the game play!!?? What a game - I'm surprised too!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow... what a game, and what a play. He was touched by 8 guys (by my count). Amazing stuff. Probably the best game of the playoffs... hopefully there will be more good ones.

Here's a shot of my two nicest looking babies. Hopefully they are girls. Sorry it's not bud porn, but it's green, and it's what I got going on. I'm proud of them.
DOG:

Trinity Rainbow Purple:

Roots:


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

Healthy looking babies Jig...you've got it under control from here.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow... what a game, and what a play. He was touched by 8 guys (by my count). Amazing stuff. Probably the best game of the playoffs... hopefully there will be more good ones.
> 
> Here's a shot of my two nicest looking babies. Hopefully they are girls. Sorry it's not bud porn, but it's green, and it's what I got going on. I'm proud of them.
> DOG:
> ...


 lookin good, pete carrol looked hype tonight as well.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> BF Sweet Tooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ptone said:


> Update for you guys out there
> 
> This cutting was gifted to me as "Lemon Kush" looks more like Purple Kush to be honest but here she is at 9 weeks.
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> DST this has been making me smile all day
> View attachment 1370058
> it also makes me smile, my wife is little miss naughty in case you wondered, hehe





Heads Up said:


> Two weeks to go before chopping day. Casey Jones is the monster in the middle of the garden, she's getting nice and frosty after three weeks of flowering which ended today. All the rest are clones of headband/cali-o and the og18. Can't wait to taste the og18 after reading all the kush stuff the last few pages.
> 
> 
> DST, that bolo kush, it sure looks sativa..ish, what's in it beside kush? Nice selection you got going and as usual they all look great.


Bolo Kush = Blue Kush x Kolossus



MuntantLizzard said:


> JAva is pissing me off..
> View attachment 1370279
> View attachment 1370278
> View attachment 1370280


Sumatra is where it's at bru, that's where they grow all the weed in Indonesia, lol.



jigfresh said:


> Agreed. Looks like a lovely garden as always, nice to see it in such clarity.
> 
> Casey Jones is looking more like Paul Bunyon in there. It's nice scooby tells you when harvest time is. I rely on my wife... she seems to know more about grwoiing than me sometimes.
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> Wow... what a game, and what a play. He was touched by 8 guys (by my count). Amazing stuff. Probably the best game of the playoffs... hopefully there will be more good ones.
> 
> Here's a shot of my two nicest looking babies. Hopefully they are girls. Sorry it's not bud porn, but it's green, and it's what I got going on. I'm proud of them.
> DOG:
> ...


Woof!!!

Get the MH on as soon as imo. Seedlings can handle a lot of light bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 9, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Two weeks to go before chopping day. Casey Jones is the monster in the middle of the garden, she's getting nice and frosty after three weeks of flowering which ended today. All the rest are clones of headband/cali-o and the og18. Can't wait to taste the og18 after reading all the kush stuff the last few pages.
> 
> DST, that bolo kush, it sure looks sativa..ish, what's in it beside kush? Nice selection you got going and as usual they all look great.


Your CJ looks good, in fact they all are lush mate! Good job Sir.

jambo;>)


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks folks for the nice comments, not a bad grow for half gallon grow bags if I do say so myself. I'm hoping to average a half ounce per plant.

Jig, you pop those from seed? I knew you could do it. Yeah casper, sorry about the comment but I call em' like I see em' and dude you are white. You definitely don't want to come to florida in the summer, you might get mistaken for a lobster. And scooby doesn't even have to see the girls to tell me when they are finished. There's something about the smell they give off, he can detect it and let's me know they are finished.

I'm starting to collect some supplies for my scrog. I picked up fifty foot of fencing yesterday, it's wire fencing with two inch by four inch openings and three feet wide, perfect for under the lights as far as width and I'll trim the fence to length. I'm still undecided as to how many sativa dominant plants I want to put under the screen.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm torn, DnA sour diesel or cali connection original sour diesel has anybody grown any or both of these? I'm gonna try 1 but which 1 i might even try and cross a male with my sogouda well just a small branch anyway (if it works out it'll be some mind warping gear ) any thoughts


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

get the cali con.. dna is good i think cali cons may be better


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 9, 2011)

hello family maybe you could help me out with this, i finally got everything for my grow setup and did a dry run in the 4x4 tent. this is my first time running a hydro setup, its a ebb & drain system with a 4x4 table, 2 six inch fans 400 cfm. one fan is on the 6 inch blockbuster hood pulling fresh cool air from outside the tent and the other fan will be used for pulling the smell of love out of the tent.The rez is a 40gal , My question is, i ordered a lot of seeds and i dont know which seed to grow first? here is a list of what i have please keep in mind i would like to get a large yeild of some good buds and i will grow 9 at a time. bubba kush, headbang, chocolope, LA confidential,violator kush, Lavander, purple haze, Pineapple express, white widow, white domina, Smile,big bang, super lemon haze, mazar, LSD. Thankyou all for your help!


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 9, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> hello family maybe you could help me out with this, i finally got everything for my grow setup and did a dry run in the 4x4 tent. this is my first time running a hydro setup, its a ebb & drain system with a 4x4 table, 2 six inch fans 400 cfm. one fan is on the 6 inch blockbuster hood pulling fresh cool air from outside the tent and the other fan will be used for pulling the smell of love out of the tent.The rez is a 40gal , My question is, i ordered a lot of seeds and i dont know which seed to grow first? here is a list of what i have please keep in mind i would like to get a large yeild of some good buds and i will grow 9 at a time. bubba kush, headbang, chocolope, LA confidential,violator kush, Lavander, purple haze, Pineapple express, white widow, white domina, Smile,big bang, super lemon haze, mazar, LSD. Thankyou all for your help!


I personally wont use seeds in a hydro setup unless you can keep the root mass separate, i tried it once and ended up with a hermie a retard and a very large sativa dominant plant i had to abandon the grow because of root rot where i chopped the hermie down, seed are not usually uniform either to get the best yield i would use clones all cut at the same time from the same mother that way they all have the same genes and will grow almost evenly the last thing you want in a hydro setup is a 7 foot plant next to a 3 foot plant.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 9, 2011)

> *Sumatra is where it's at bru, that's where they grow all the weed in Indonesia, lol.*


What? 

Did you know we look alike? description wise


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6csDCqu94R0&feature=related

the link is a music video by yelawolf, he is an upcoming rapper right now and is very different and good IMO and not main stream YET.
check out the music, its about weed and has a rock/rap mix type beat


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> hello family maybe you could help me out with this, i finally got everything for my grow setup and did a dry run in the 4x4 tent. this is my first time running a hydro setup, its a ebb & drain system with a 4x4 table, 2 six inch fans 400 cfm. one fan is on the 6 inch blockbuster hood pulling fresh cool air from outside the tent and the other fan will be used for pulling the smell of love out of the tent.The rez is a 40gal , My question is, i ordered a lot of seeds and i dont know which seed to grow first? here is a list of what i have please keep in mind i would like to get a large yeild of some good buds and i will grow 9 at a time. bubba kush, headbang, chocolope, LA confidential,violator kush, Lavander, purple haze, Pineapple express, white widow, white domina, Smile,big bang, super lemon haze, mazar, LSD. Thankyou all for your help!


gonna be making the switch to hydro too...along with what 3eyes was saying as far a using clones..I don't think for my first run I would use multiple strains...just like he said a 7ft monster next to a 3ftr...that 7ftr will eat a hell of a lot more nutes than the other...I would start with just one maybe two different strains until you get the hydro thing figured out...hard to give a different diet to individual plants when they are in the same flood table....I am no hydro pro but have done countless hours of research before I make the big switch...my last feat was getting the cloning thing down...start there....clones is the way to go. Good luck on making the switch!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> What?


there is no weed grown on the island java, you said you were pi$$ed..the island sumatra is where the weed is grown..it was a poor atempt at humour



MuntantLizzard said:


> Did you know we look alike? description wise


what?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2011)

And I love my White Widow....smoking some now that my wife saved from two harvest ago...def. a good yielder when done LST...would be a monster SCROGer too!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

wags are great for stashing weed away to get a decent cure lol, bless u baby.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> wags are great for stashing weed away to get a decent cure lol, bless u baby.


except when they hide it and forget where it is..


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 9, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> gonna be making the switch to hydro too...along with what 3eyes was saying as far a using clones..I don't think for my first run I would use multiple strains...just like he said a 7ft monster next to a 3ftr...that 7ftr will eat a hell of a lot more nutes than the other...I would start with just one maybe two different strains until you get the hydro thing figured out...hard to give a different diet to individual plants when they are in the same flood table....I am no hydro pro but have done countless hours of research before I make the big switch...my last feat was getting the cloning thing down...start there....clones is the way to go. Good luck on making the switch!!!


 i didnt want to make the post to long, i will grow out a mother and take clones from her, 2 inch rockwool. the clones will be grown in 7 inch pots. still not sure which breed to grow first. have anyone grow or smoked any of these?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 9, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I personally wont use seeds in a hydro setup unless you can keep the root mass separate, i tried it once and ended up with a hermie a retard and a very large sativa dominant plant i had to abandon the grow because of root rot where i chopped the hermie down, seed are not usually uniform either to get the best yield i would use clones all cut at the same time from the same mother that way they all have the same genes and will grow almost evenly the last thing you want in a hydro setup is a 7 foot plant next to a 3 foot plant.


didnt want to make the post too lone yes i will grow out a mother and take clones the clones will be in pots of hydroton in the bed. still not sure which breed to grow first have anyone grew any of these befor ?


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 9, 2011)

I can vouch for the LA con and the chocolope both well nice strains to smoke (haven't grown either yet) i've heard good things about the LSD too and the headband i've got 6 seedling just hatched


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

og kush


headbandxcali o


oscar


the rest are in the journal.....

Peace brothers and sisters

DST

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1371032-oscar-2011-3-weeks-2/


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I can vouch for the LA con and the chocolope both well nice strains to smoke (haven't grown either yet) i've heard good things about the LSD too and the headband i've got 6 seedling just hatched


maybe you'll be lucky and get a nice pheno HB like Oscar^^^


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue Mystic Bud shot!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw a commercial for Ford trucks-the F-150 that pointed out that the motor put out 420 foot lbs of torque. The 420 figure was an important part of the ad. The world is slowly changing.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I saw a commercial for Ford trucks-the F-150 that pointed out that the motor put out 420 foot lbs of torque. The 420 figure was an important part of the ad. The world is slowly changing.
> 
> 
> cof


saw they samething. either its us.. or they were focusing on it.. like "Look 4:20" i gave a feminine giggle. an im all man!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2011)

In pulp fiction, every time you see a clock in the movie it reads 4:20.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> bubba kush, headbang, chocolope, LA confidential,violator kush, Lavander, purple haze, Pineapple express, white widow, white domina, Smile,big bang, super lemon haze, mazar, LSD.


I've only grown White Widow... but I've smoked Bubba kush, If you meant headband I've smoked that, I smoked chocolope, LA con, Lavander all too. Of those Chocolope was great, Lavender was too, same with the bubba and Headband. LA con was good, but I like the others better. I think my favorite smokes of those was Headband and Lavender. I know that Super Lemon Haze grows TALL as fuck. Supposed to be great smoke, but I never had it. Hope that helps or something. Oh... and I think 1bmm recently smoked a bunch of Pineapple Express and from what I remember he said it was great smoke. I don't think you can go wrong with anything there.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 9, 2011)

wow thanks! so i'm off to a good start! i would like to get a few more examlpe black widow granddaddy purp, og kush#18, rocklock and monster. i guess i'm trying to get all the seeds so i can smoke for a good year or 2 lol. thanks family for all your help i might start with LA CON._ i will send pics when the girls are ready to see the world_


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 9, 2011)

Every time I see a clock it says 4:20 . . . .



Heads Up said:


> In pulp fiction, every time you see a clock in the movie it reads 4:20.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2011)

I got a question for you guys. I've been reading that for a seed grown plant it is best to let it get sexually mature in veg before flowering... that it will get more potent and yeild more that way. But I know quite a few peeps that go 12/12 from seed and others that go 12/12 pretty soon after hatching. Any thoughts?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2011)

What do you guys )and girls) think about this tent? I plan to use 2 600's in here for flower. Does this still qualify for club 600?
http://cgi.ebay.com/6-5-X-6-5-X-6-5-Mylar-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-78-x78-x78-/280603728459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4155491a4b


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 9, 2011)

jigs when i grow in soil i would let my seeds veg for 6-8 weeks then pop to 12/12


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2011)

Jigfresh

I wait until the nodes are staggered, which is strain dependant...some are ready in 30 days and some are still waiting.


cof


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 9, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> In pulp fiction, every time you see a clock in the movie it reads 4:20.


is this true ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

some say wait til' full sexual maturatio n. but unless its a mother plant i flower at the desired height instead of after maturation. i do not know about potency and yield tho, because as far as im concerned they end up sexing themselves under 12/12 anyway,


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 9, 2011)

It's true of the pawnshop scene to a degree, but not the whole movie.



bloomfields said:


> is this true ?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

Ohh noooo. its the spuff shack hahaha. 

Well fellas as ive said all my twxr's are confirmed sac draggers.  No female in this lot so ill be cracking some more beans hoping for just 1 please!!!!! 

Today was def the day the known males had to come out of the flower room. I have another room that i built awhile ago that i havent been using but was built for a grow. This is the breeding quarters now as my old wiring cannot support the wattage of a proper flower room without some major rewiring and inspections ect.... No time for that shit. 

Heres a look at the fly by night set up haha. 


2 150watt cfl on 12/12 


Need a better door this closet is in a locked room so its no biggy. got exhaust even which is a plus.


Here is Mr. Timewarp This is one of 2 males so far. 2nd male got cement shoes night before last lol. This TW had the better character traits of the 2 in this humble growers opinion. Its a stretcy fast growing plant and the node spacing is much tighter than his brother who we dont talk about hehe. 

Some nut shots 



Here is the handsome'ist!!! twxr the asshole hahaha. 


Its a shame OK im done licking my wounds now. BUT damn wish one was a female. 

This fella outshined the rest of the twxr males so he gets the privledge along with tw of spluffing together. 


Nuttin BUT Nutzzzz 

1BMM​


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 9, 2011)

you know that plant has nuts wright!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 9, 2011)

i think he does, read the title and first line again lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Ohh noooo. its the spuff shack hahaha.
> 
> Well fellas as ive said all my twxr's are confirmed sac draggers.  No female in this lot so ill be cracking some more beans hoping for just 1 please!!!!!
> 
> ...


sorry bout the misfortune!! I hope the best for your next try!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

No No my friends these males are my breeding studs. hahaha. Check my cave thread out there tons of new pics of the flower room. and some ladies


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 9, 2011)

some lovely ladies  *wolf whistle*


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome back home JIGFRESH!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2011)

Just thought Id throw out some 600 luv- Durban day 20- 12/12
View attachment 1372471


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

looking good whodat. Been wanting to try the durban out someday. Looks yummy


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> looking good whodat. Been wanting to try the durban out someday. Looks yummy


 I have a friend from south africa, he says Durban Poison is great


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 9, 2011)

My Bud Candy from Advanced Nutrients should be in tomorrow. That is the first product of theirs I am giving a try. Just something to add all kinds of vitamins and other goodies that my Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom don't have. Im hoping to see a noticeable difference, but honestly not sure I would notice or not, having not grown any of these strains before other than the SAD, which is a pretty stable strain. So hopefully I will notice a size/potency increase on that one this run. Also I have a new toy coming in soon, a nice custom kief box from http://mrkeifboxwoodworking.com/MrKeifboxProducts.aspx I will show you guys what it looks like when it arrives. I got a 100 micron stainless steel screen in mine. I hope to get lots of use out of it, I ordered a 4x4 inch one, a good size to use as a tray from breaking up my herb when Im going to smoke. Then after a while scrape up some goodness. My autos are looking and smelling much better than the ones I grew outside last season. They get much better light so it makes sense. Plus Im using a better feeding schedule for them. The ones I grew outdoors I tried using a compost tea bag product all the way through, which worked ok, just didn't do much for building the flowers. The size is smaller on these autos, but I think it will be much better potency wise, either way they just look funny, mini plants and all, something novel to grow and smoke while the others are finishing up. As for the regular plants hopefully they will stop their stretch soon so I can start bending over the tall girls to even out the canopy.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone grown or know anything about the growth characteristics of any of these strains... ie. Flowering time and yeild:

Blue Dream, Mad Men (LA con x Abusive OG), Skunk#1 X Mazaar, LA Confidential, Sour K (Sour Diesel x Sage x Larry OG), Gods Gift, Deadhead OG (sfv og x 91 chem), Larry OG, Alien Bubba, Mad Chem (madmen x chem valley), Corleone Kush (sfv og x 98 bubba)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> My Bud Candy from Advanced Nutrients should be in tomorrow. That is the first product of theirs I am giving a try. Just something to add all kinds of vitamins and other goodies that my Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom don't have. Im hoping to see a noticeable difference, but honestly not sure I would notice or not, having not grown any of these strains before other than the SAD, which is a pretty stable strain. So hopefully I will notice a size/potency increase on that one this run. Also I have a new toy coming in soon, a nice custom kief box from http://mrkeifboxwoodworking.com/MrKeifboxProducts.aspx I will show you guys what it looks like when it arrives. I got a 100 micron stainless steel screen in mine. I hope to get lots of use out of it, I ordered a 4x4 inch one, a good size to use as a tray from breaking up my herb when Im going to smoke. Then after a while scrape up some goodness. My autos are looking and smelling much better than the ones I grew outside last season. They get much better light so it makes sense. Plus Im using a better feeding schedule for them. The ones I grew outdoors I tried using a compost tea bag product all the way through, which worked ok, just didn't do much for building the flowers. The size is smaller on these autos, but I think it will be much better potency wise, either way they just look funny, mini plants and all, something novel to grow and smoke while the others are finishing up. As for the regular plants hopefully they will stop their stretch soon so I can start bending over the tall girls to even out the canopy.


 I use bud candy, as you I never went with out it on my strain so I have no idea if it improved.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> NEVER FUCKING EVER BOMB BUDS! Pyrithium has LOW mammalian toxicity and is not "Non toxic" by any means.
> Safe in clone stage I say. is good organic stuff too.
> 
> Please don't bomb buds.


Geez...take it easy. I wasn't telling anyone to do it or that I do it. Just throwing out something I heard to get a little feedback but sure didn't expect someone in this thread to respond like that. Chill out...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2011)

Your yins are looking nice Jig, hope things keep going your way on the grow.

I've got some decent pr0n that I'll post up tomorrow from the little 12/12 from seed plants that are coming down in the morning and I'll snap a couple pics of my Dogs that I put into 12/12 tonight. They're a nice dark green color and are very healthy looking with both looking to be the same pheno. One is a bit taller than the other but they look to have a similar structure and leaf size/shape.

Had an interesting weekend that involved going to Anaheim 1 of the 2011 Supercross season last night. Haven't been to Supercross in a few years since it's always on a desert race weekend and they've really changed things around a lot since the last time I went. A lot more comercial but it makes it really entertaining from about an hour or so before the show right up until the gates drop for the first heat race. Got to see some killer racing, a couple fights within 15' of our seats (one wasn't really a fight but more of a yelling match) and my brother and I got on camera. Don't know if it'll make it to TV but we're on camera anyway. Was a great time.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 9, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I have a question for the club. What have you guys decided are going to be your last several grows? I'm sure by now everyone is aware the world is ending december of 2012, have you picked your strains?


There's a guy not far from me with a sign on his front yard saying the world ends on May 21st this year. There's a web address on it but I can't think of it now. Anyway, I'm going to park outside his place and ask him what he's planning for his house now that nobody will need it?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow guys, by the time I'm done catching up I can't remember everybody I want to mention but what a bunch of great grows. Tip top, cof, HU, those are real nice and DST, I'd like to know how you get in to water that garden of yours, that's just awesome. I've tried repping a few of you guys too but wants me to spread the love elsewhere. About Wally, I too hope all's OK with him. Miss the peaceful friendly vibe he brings, and those plants of his have to be fat now. 

Well I don't have much female porn to share, seeing my tent is now full of males taking advantage of my slutty bag seed clone. But I've regrouped, thanks to some nice packages over the holidays, and there's things working their way up. I've got 2 more Jackhammers vegging and from my new seed stock I started 2 White Widow Max fems from marijuana_seeds.nl and 2 The Purp from Jordan of the Islands. A week later I doubled that order so it's 4 of each now. Also my new 4"Vortex and OdorX filter came in as well and really happy about that too. Now all I have to worry about is growing. So without further ado, a couple of shots to share with more in my thread for anyone interested. 

Thanks bros,
Duchie



View attachment 1372963View attachment 1372966

View attachment 1372964

View attachment 1372965View attachment 1372967

View attachment 1372975View attachment 1372977


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I got a question for you guys. I've been reading that for a seed grown plant it is best to let it get sexually mature in veg before flowering... that it will get more potent and yeild more that way. But I know quite a few peeps that go 12/12 from seed and others that go 12/12 pretty soon after hatching. Any thoughts?


I think it all depends on what the grower is trying to accomplish. I've done straight 12/12 from seed grows and they do not yield anything near what a six week vegged plant will yield. From my understanding a plant reaches sexual maturity when it starts to show pre-flowers. Hope that helps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

bout time i threw up some pics of whats going on 

TGA JackTheRipper/DeepPurple x Psychosis ( im hella excited to see these finito )





Livers





DOGs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

Good shots nice don!


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2011)

real nice don..........


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't like to switch to 12/12 until I see preflowers, as I have noticed it takes a bit longer for the plant actually kick into flowering if you do. It seems no matter what you will have to wait for it to be mature enough. Those plants are looking great DG&T. I would love to give some of those dogs a run myself. Im hoping to be messing with some killer headbands here soon. My plants should be done their stretch with in the week, then I can bend the tall girls over to even out the canopy. Im hoping for a bunch of big tops from these girls. 27 to be exact, from my regular plants. Next run will be topping and super cropping, Im taking it one step at a time, trying to increase yield. Either that or a bunch of clones in small potters in a sea of green setup.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What do you guys )and girls) think about this tent? I plan to use 2 600's in here for flower. Does this still qualify for club 600?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-5-X-6-5-X-6-5-Mylar-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-78-x78-x78-/280603728459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4155491a4b


That will be more than adequate. Look forward to seeing the set up and feel free to ask any questions, etc.



duchieman said:


> There's a guy not far from me with a sign on his front yard saying the world ends on May 21st this year. There's a web address on it but I can't think of it now. Anyway, I'm going to park outside his place and ask him what he's planning for his house now that nobody will need it?


Brilliant!!!!

Here's a thought. In most areas of natural weed growing the sunlight available never to my knowledge hits 18 hours light 6 hours dark. Looking at the himalayas, the Far East, etc....they got most around 13-14 hours of sunlight....peronsally I don't see how going straight from 12/12 will effect potency. Even straight from 12/12, the flowers will only start to really show as the nodes begin to alternate. I think too much stock is put inot the max 18 hours of sunlight....just a little humble opinion of mine. Oh, and I think from now on I will definitely be reducing my veg time gradually by 1 hour a day. It takes a week to do and when you are on 12/12 the flowers are basically kicking out....a nice easy journey into flower.

Peace to Wally, wherever he may be the young tearaway. Perhaps he was successful and got one of those jobs he was looking for! I hope so.

Peace people,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

cheers peeps im loving the DOGs smell is really oldskool havent smelt funk like it for years¬


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

DST I think your plants would appreciate the natural, gradual switch over to a shorter light cycle. I thought of doing that myself, being an outdoor grower it only makes sense to me. Though Im not actually sure what the difference will be. Either way they are going to stretch the same, maybe like you said, they will be kicking out flowers by the time you reach 12/12. I know outdoors in my area, its almost harvest time by the time the light schedule gets in the 12/12 range, somewhere in the 3rd week of September.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 10, 2011)

got skunk mix from seedsman and nirvanas indoor mix.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 10, 2011)

yall are uptight. i got medical bro.... everything traceable on the package is scraped off...... check again before yall jump my ass. didnt mean to post in the 600 club. meant to be posted in the attitude thread. so... excuse me.....


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2011)

it all good lil buddie.........its not the traceable part,its more of jus showing what to look for in the mail.......post some bud pics we love porn....


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm with dutchieman, DST how do you water your plants? do you have to remove them or do you have an upturned bucket for a step ladder or some other means of getting to the ones at the back?

some lovely looking gardens in here, i honestly don't think there is a bad grow on here, good work everyone.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

<---porn


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> <---porn


lol..........


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

auld school weed rocks!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers peeps im loving the DOGs smell is really oldskool havent smelt funk like it for years¬





Outdoorindica said:


> DST I think your plants would appreciate the natural, gradual switch over to a shorter light cycle. I thought of doing that myself, being an outdoor grower it only makes sense to me. Though Im not actually sure what the difference will be. Either way they are going to stretch the same, maybe like you said, they will be kicking out flowers by the time you reach 12/12. I know outdoors in my area, its almost harvest time by the time the light schedule gets in the 12/12 range, somewhere in the 3rd week of September.


You def see them stretch with the light reduction, but by the end of the week they seems to stop with the mega vertical growth. 



ghb said:


> i'm with dutchieman, DST how do you water your plants? do you have to remove them or do you have an upturned bucket for a step ladder or some other means of getting to the ones at the back?
> 
> some lovely looking gardens in here, i honestly don't think there is a bad grow on here, good work everyone.


When I set up the shelves I was going to hang drainage underneath but I decided not to as this would have caused too much of a shade, and due to the pots varying in size an dlocation it would have been a mare. So each pot has a base so as it doesn't rain on the pots below. I only need to removed the front 2 at the door, that gives me access to the scrog, I get on my hands and knees and put my arm through the avialable space and pour for them (they get watered first) The two at the front are outside the cab and they get watered, and then everything else on the floor gets watered. Then I just work my way around each plant, there is enough room for me to stretch in with my arm. Later on it gets a bit harder to removed the bigger plants at the back but you can do it if required. I use a 1 litre jug and each pots starts of with 500 ml every second day, then up to 750 ml every second day, then a litre every second day. The scrogs start with a litre, then 1.25, then 1.5 every second day. I mix my water and nutes in a 12litre bucket and dispence with the 1 litre jug. All in all, if I am not distracted I can do the feed and water in under 15 minutes.

To re-itterate. The cupboard is 1.2 metre squared and 2.6m high. It is easy to reach into it and water (a pain to remove plants and inspect though). Once the plants are secured on the higher shelfs, they are there until the chop. The lower shelfs are only about 3 foot off the ground so easy to reach. I can generally reach up and water the higher ones without difficulties. Once I just potted some plants in some grow bags and threw the whole grow bags up onto the shelves. I cut holes into the grow bag and use to water by pushing an upturned bottle into the hole to create a funnel. There are ways around everything, lol.



Outdoorindica said:


> <---porn


Nice pron,lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2011)

these are my 12/12 from seed experiments, i'm only after enough for a decent smoke, if i like it i will fill my tent with it.

og#18 on the right critical+ on the left.






can you see how f'd up the og is looking, all clawed out and yellowing on the edge of the leaf. the critical is doing well and should be ready next week, the og on the other hand could go 5 more weeks i reckon, bear in mind they were planted within a week of each other. my ph is slightly high but it never seems to affect my other plants, i'm most certain that it is ph thats causing this, just wondered what the other kush growers out there thought, is it a sensitive plant or have i just messed it up?.

all help is very welcome.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought this was a family-friendly thread . . . .;D



Outdoorindica said:


> <---porn


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> auld school weed rocks!
> 
> 
> You def see them stretch with the light reduction, but by the end of the week they seems to stop with the mega vertical growth.
> ...


 lol, that sounds like a damn job.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I posted this song on my thread and I really would like to share it with you guys.

[video=youtube;CVDFu_nfp6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVDFu_nfp6c[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Andrew, some people do get upset about things and the whole package concealment topic has been one that has run on, RIU and I am sure many other sites for a long time.

Perhaps the intial reply to your post was a bit harsh, but as I said, some people have had bad experiences, so are allowed to get a bit peeved. Not all people are medical, not all people are growing legally, think about your fellow growers.

Peace,

DST




andrewcovetsall said:


> yall are uptight. i got medical bro.... everything traceable on the package is scraped off...... check again before yall jump my ass. didnt mean to post in the 600 club. meant to be posted in the attitude thread. so... excuse me.....


 
EDIT: Nice track Duchieman, and cool pics. First off I was like, I know that dude...and then of course it dawned.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 10, 2011)

ghb- Your og#18 looks nothing like my OG(larry), my OG can handle lots of nutes and water, but the ph is an issue with mine. Ive gone to RO water so I dont have the ph issue (my well water is finicky). But like I said, your OG and my OG are different. Does your ph climb back up after a day or two?

Grow room update-I have been busting my ass on the new rooms. I need to wire up my new panel, install ducting and lights, and then fill em' up. I will have pics posted tonight, and a video update once the plants are in and comfortable. Im stoked on how much room I have now. I was able to get everything out of my house in preparation for the stork. Big things in 2011.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 10, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have a friend from south africa, he says Durban Poison is great


He's not wrong, it's a wicked day time smoke that will get you very high but won't sit you on your ass good giggly weed


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

ghb, my OG Kush can be a pain sometimes but seems to handle the organic nutes like all the other strains. Full strength, heavy on the PK13-14 in the last weeks...no problems. It doesn get PM very easy though.

I have been invited to try a smoke of some X18, seemingly DNA's latest Kush...I think that's what the guy said. Hopefully if the freezer engineer comes in good time tomorrow I will get down to check it out.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2011)

I remember reading about a guy around here, and I think he may have been on the 600, but he was a medical user who ordered I don't remember how many hundreds of dollars of seeds in one shot and got a letter from Customs, so they don't discriminate there. Anyway andrew, I think it's all good, your at a good place here. Did you mixes come labeled or is it a crap shoot?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 10, 2011)

Jigfresh I noticed nobody replied to your post. I personally havent even heard of a few of those strains but they all sound like some kill. Looking good everybody. peace 1BMM


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2011)

Postman came today. It's going to be a very good day!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> ghb, my OG Kush can be a pain sometimes but seems to handle the organic nutes like all the other strains. Full strength, heavy on the PK13-14 in the last weeks...no problems. It doesn get PM very easy though.
> 
> I have been invited to try a smoke of some X18, seemingly DNA's latest Kush...I think that's what the guy said. Hopefully if the freezer engineer comes in good time tomorrow I will get down to check it out.


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds/reserva-privada-seeds-regular/reserva-privada-x18-pure-pakistani-regular/prod_799.html DNA and RP are related i think.

i almost ordered it. dont forget to give us a personal report.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

600 club loves PORN!


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> ghb, my OG Kush can be a pain sometimes but seems to handle the organic nutes like all the other strains. Full strength, heavy on the PK13-14 in the last weeks...no problems. It doesn get PM very easy though.
> 
> I have been invited to try a smoke of some X18, seemingly DNA's latest Kush...I think that's what the guy said. Hopefully if the freezer engineer comes in good time tomorrow I will get down to check it out.


well the tora bora was some of the most body buzz i have got from any bud,(la con x pure paki)-tora bora,i been waiting to get these seeds,do to the fact i have not seen any grows..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> well the tora bora was some of the most body buzz i have got from any bud,(la con x pure paki)-tora bora,i been waiting to get these seeds,do to the fact i have not seen any grows..


the name isnt appealing.. bet if they added kush to the name it would be on for them ..


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

Got my new bottle of Big Bloom in today along with my Bud Candy. Needless to say I fed them as soon as I could. They needed it. They look like they took in something that didn't really bother them, but something they will have to get used to, if you understand what Im saying. Just by the way the leaves look I mean. Any way, got a freebie with my order, this stuff, http://www.planetnatural.com/site/super-soak.html anyone used it? I want to it sounds good but Ive never used something like it, so someone explain this nute to me so I can understand what it does exactly. Sounds like it would be good to use for added nute uptake. It says dont use with other foods, but for seeds and cuttings, I dont think it means larger plants. Any help with that would be nice. Later.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> That will be more than adequate. Look forward to seeing the set up and feel free to ask any questions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it's not uncommon for me to see almost fourteen hours of sun in the middle of the summer where I live. It might only last a few weeks but then we have plenty of weeks of over twelve. I agree about potency DST with 12/12 from seed. My first grow I did everything wrong, the whole grow took place in party cups. Anyway, the smoke itself was great and it came from some bagseeds I saved from some decent street schlock. Also, the nodes never alternated on my first couple of grows, only some of the side branches. I too do not think weed needs eighteen hours of light. I generally start them at eighteen for a few weeks then cut them to 17/7 and I have done some 16/8 before throwing them into flower. When I bust out some of my sannie beans I'm going to go with the light reduction over a three week period. I'll drop off two hours each week until I reach 12/12.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

Its Just another Nutrient, use it alone or Half\half with the big bloom


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

Perhaps his house is evacuated.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

I have problems with the kush too and I haven't even grown any straight kush, that is until this grow with the og18. I can't figure out if they are nute sensitive or if I wasn't giving them enough nutes? I didn't have any claw problems, just yellowing and even after giving them fish emulsion it didn't help. It could have also been that I hadn't calibrated my ph meter in forever and I know my water is around 8 and for all I know I could have been ph'ing it down to 4. That's why I live in flori-duh! I've been using my water from my dehumidifier, it has something like 19 ppm of whatever and I think the ph is around seven or so? I'll have to check when the lights come on.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Its Just another Nutrient, use it alone or Half\half with the big bloom


 Were you replying to me? If so thanks for the reply, but I know its just another nutrient. Basically what I would like to know if the people here in the 600 would think it would be beneficial for me to use that along with the Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, and Bud Candy. Im a less is more kind of guy, so Im trying to add stuff to my feeding regiment without adding too much, and this was free, so Im not too worried if its a useless product to me. Sounds like I could use it for my next cutting rather than just water. Not sure though.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

Since it was free I would save it till I need it.
Powder nutrients do not keep well and are sensitive to high temps.

So weigh out your needs, Sure is nice to get something free you could use.



> *Were you replying to me?*


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

Outdoor, sounds to me like it can be used on cuttings and seeds. With the high P and K, especially the P, sounds like a root stimulant and germination thingy.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi again, thought I'd chime in  I started with a *250W MH* have just gone *12/12 with a 400 HPS* and will flip to a *600 HPS in late flower* (_if temps let me_)

Here's a *LINK* to my thread if you want to check it out so far :



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html



My next upload will hopefully be a shot of my *600* in action, wish me luck! - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

wow, what's going on there duchie? please tell...since you have already showed. looks cool.


duchieman said:


> Postman came today. It's going to be a very good day!
> 
> View attachment 1373678View attachment 1373679


 
Sure does LG!!!


littlegrower2004 said:


> 600 club loves PORN!


Whats actually in it OD? when we mix nutes, unless there is something added into the nutes, surely we are just changing the available percentages of elements available to the plant, i.e N, P, K, and also micro elements, b, mn, mg, zn, cu etc. 

I guess there must be something in these miracle bottles, all I ever hear is you guys going on about copious quantities of this brand or that.
What I am thinking though is, apart from the elements I mentioned, I am guessing most other elements are there for delivery purposes. I think what I am saying ism I am being too old school or should I buy into this, will my yields increase? 



Outdoorindica said:


> Got my new bottle of Big Bloom in today along with my Bud Candy. Needless to say I fed them as soon as I could. They needed it. They look like they took in something that didn't really bother them, but something they will have to get used to, if you understand what Im saying. Just by the way the leaves look I mean. Any way, got a freebie with my order, this stuff, http://www.planetnatural.com/site/super-soak.html anyone used it? I want to it sounds good but Ive never used something like it, so someone explain this nute to me so I can understand what it does exactly. Sounds like it would be good to use for added nute uptake. It says dont use with other foods, but for seeds and cuttings, I dont think it means larger plants. Any help with that would be nice. Later.





Heads Up said:


> I'm thinking it's not uncommon for me to see almost fourteen hours of sun in the middle of the summer where I live. It might only last a few weeks but then we have plenty of weeks of over twelve. I agree about potency DST with 12/12 from seed. My first grow I did everything wrong, the whole grow took place in party cups. Anyway, the smoke itself was great and it came from some bagseeds I saved from some decent street schlock. Also, the nodes never alternated on my first couple of grows, only some of the side branches. I too do not think weed needs eighteen hours of light. I generally start them at eighteen for a few weeks then cut them to 17/7 and I have done some 16/8 before throwing them into flower. When I bust out some of my sannie beans I'm going to go with the light reduction over a three week period. I'll drop off two hours each week until I reach 12/12.


I noticed on the flowering heri's that went into 12/12 that they are on the 6th node and are not alternating, but both are flowering. heri is from sannie I think?


Peace, from a stuck in his ways, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck!! Bring on the 6!


stelthy said:


> hi again, thought i'd chime in again  i started with a *250w mh* have just gone *12/12 with a 400 hps* and will flip to a *600 hps in late flower* (_if temps let me_)
> 
> 
> here's a *link* to my thread if you want to check it out so far :
> ...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

My clones are looking bad, to say the least they are yellowing. I can see some roots on a few, should I feed them something to bring them back to life? Im such a newb when it comes to cloning. I am almost thinking that if that stuff is for cuttings maybe I can give it a shot. They definitely seem to need something.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

Clones do need something I wait till I see roots in the bubbler and add 1Ml of nutes


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot, thats what I was thinking, and what the plants were telling me their selves. So a light feeding of FF Grow Big?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

Something With NPK and Trace minerals.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

i use rhizotonic which has a low npk of 0.6 -0.2 - 0.6. But I also have a starter soil delivering nutes. I would say if the cotelydon leaves are yellowing then feed.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

They are clones.! but your right.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

So either later tonight or tomorrow I will give them a light feeding with my veg nutes. I hope that helps, I think it will green them back up.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

Why Not now?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2011)

Formulex man! just my two bob's. I get great results cloning using this gear in a spray bottle! Half strength to full whack when root's start poking oot!

Gonna be trying the light reducing thing next bloom D. Great info as-per-usuall in the 600 Club 

jambo;>)


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2011)

DST

your right, the heri is from sannie...odd point is they usually don't show pre-flowers, so I end up putting them all into 12/12 until their sex is determined


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi again, thought I'd chime in  I started with a *250W MH* have just gone *12/12 with a 400 HPS* and will flip to a *600 HPS in late flower* (_if temps let me_)
> 
> Here's a *LINK* to my thread if you want to check it out so far :
> 
> ...


welcome to the club bro


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> wow, what's going on there duchie? please tell...since you have already showed. looks cool.
> Peace, from a stuck in his ways, DST


It's the original BC Vaporizer. Basically a soldering iron with a bowl and an upside down jar for the vapes. So far so good, takes some getting used to.

http://bcvaporizer.com/menu/menu.html


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 10, 2011)

duchieman said:


> It's the original BC Vaporizer. Basically a soldering iron with a bowl and an upside down jar for the vapes. So far so good, takes some getting used to.
> 
> http://bcvaporizer.com/menu/menu.html
> 
> View attachment 1374122


I had something like that back in the 70's, but uglier and it had a little fan motor in the base too so it shot out a powerful stream of smoke (it definitely wasn't a vaporizer, well, maybe an interstellar vaporizer). It was the best thing for smoking hash if you could handle it.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

indeed, not a pre flower to be seen. Quite a strange start to the bud structure. Only a few hairs and looks like its starting a Sunflower



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> your right, the heri is from sannie...odd point is they usually don't show pre-flowers, so I end up putting them all into 12/12 until their sex is determined
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I had something like that back in the 70's, but uglier and it had a little fan motor in the base too so it shot out a powerful stream of smoke (it definitely wasn't a vaporizer, well, maybe an interstellar vaporizer). It was the best thing for smoking hash if you could handle it.


I had a bucket and a bru bottle that I'd smashed out the bottom of, lmao......ah, nothing like a bucket bong tae send yer erse sky high


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I had something like that back in the 70's, but uglier and it had a little fan motor in the base too so it shot out a powerful stream of smoke (it definitely wasn't a vaporizer, well, maybe an interstellar vaporizer). It was the best thing for smoking hash if you could handle it.


That's funny, I was just telling my wife how it reminded me of doing hash off the end of our soldering irons in the back of electrical class in high school. Ahhhh, those were the days.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2011)

I made something similar a few months ago. It works off the same principles anyway, only it used a xenon bulb as a heat source instead of a soldering iron. IT worked as good as my easy vape but wasn't as easy to clean and reload.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

respect dez, you are quite the handy man. i imagine you to be like a very nice and dearly departed friend of mine Timmy, (RIP bru). He just had a way of making things. He was always tinkering with some new smoking device in particular. Unfortunately he overdosed at a young age so didn't get a chance to put his hand to growing....I reckon he would have been a great greenthumb!





Dezracer said:


> I made something similar a few months ago. It works off the same principles anyway, only it used a xenon bulb as a heat source instead of a soldering iron. IT worked as good as my easy vape but wasn't as easy to clean and reload.


EDIT: oops, i forgot to put the pic in...too busy gassing.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> My clones are looking bad, to say the least they are yellowing. I can see some roots on a few, should I feed them something to bring them back to life? Im such a newb when it comes to cloning. I am almost thinking that if that stuff is for cuttings maybe I can give it a shot. They definitely seem to need something.


Outdoor, you can double check with the masonman but I seem to recall this discussion a few pages back about clones yellowing. I'm thinking from what I noticed when I did my clones that the yellowing seems to coincide with root development and new green growth. I'm not convinced you need to add anything if it's only the bottom leaves of the cutting that are yellowing. Does it look like the clones are starting to put out new growth from the tip?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> your right, the heri is from sannie...odd point is they usually don't show pre-flowers, so I end up putting them all into 12/12 until their sex is determined
> 
> ...


Do you then re-veg them cof or just continue to flower them?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

Dez, now you have me curious. With all the talk of the whatever secret garden thing you got going and all the building you've been doing. What exactly is it you do for work if I might be so bold to ask? You can send me a pm if you don't want to throw it out here...unless of course you've already said and I was playing space cowboy.


Edit dammit'. I forgot, nice piece.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Do you then re-veg them cof or just continue to flower them?


...just continued to flower, they finish in the 8 week range.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, thanks cof.

DST, getting back to you being old school. There is something I read that just sticks in my head about weed. Light, is the plant's food, everything else is supplemental. I can't seem to stay away from the voodoo juices and powders in the search for that one pound bud, however, I have reduced the number of things I give my girls since I don't see any one pounders appearing. During both veg and flower, when I give my plants either grow or bloom nutes, the only other thing that goes into that water is hygrozyme. In between feedings if I want to give them either some cal-mag or some liquid karma, that goes into one of their waterings between nute feedings. I give them gravity or pk 13/14, when I give either, it's just that and water, nothing else.

Edit...I'm either stoned or a damn good liar. I just finished giving them the rest of the gravity I mixed up last night. I didn't have enough for all the plants so I dumped some water with maxicrop in it. So shoot me.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

how many oz in a lb i always get it wrong lol 16 or 18?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

16......


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> i'm with dutchieman, DST how do you water your plants? do you have to remove them or do you have an upturned bucket for a step ladder or some other means of getting to the ones at the back?
> 
> some lovely looking gardens in here, i honestly don't think there is a bad grow on here, good work everyone.


u obviously aint noticed my shit then lmao, not saying its bad but it defo could be better lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 10, 2011)

For sure...I would add nutes ASAP on the clones.....they need food too!!!!LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> u obviously aint noticed my shit then lmao, not saying its bad but it defo could be better lol


man ain't nothin wrong wit ya damn gro, lol. all your buds just hae that west look to em i'e said it b4 i love the way your buns look close to finish.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> He's not wrong, it's a wicked day time smoke that will get you very high but won't sit you on your ass good giggly weed


 well thats a 2nd vote! There are so many great strains out there, and more bred all the time.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I have problems with the kush too and I haven't even grown any straight kush, that is until this grow with the og18. I can't figure out if they are nute sensitive or if I wasn't giving them enough nutes? I didn't have any claw problems, just yellowing and even after giving them fish emulsion it didn't help. It could have also been that I hadn't calibrated my ph meter in forever and I know my water is around 8 and for all I know I could have been ph'ing it down to 4. That's why I live in flori-duh! I've been using my water from my dehumidifier, it has something like 19 ppm of whatever and I think the ph is around seven or so? I'll have to check when the lights come on.


 I use dehumidifier water as well, with some filtered tap.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Outdoor, you can double check with the masonman but I seem to recall this discussion a few pages back about clones yellowing. I'm thinking from what I noticed when I did my clones that the yellowing seems to coincide with root development and new green growth. I'm not convinced you need to add anything if it's only the bottom leaves of the cutting that are yellowing. Does it look like the clones are starting to put out new growth from the tip?


 It is basically the whole thing yellowing, I just gave them a very light feed of grow big. I think they will be just fine, as light as I fed them it will either help or not, I dont think it will hurt. On some of them the only thing that is not yellow is the very tip of the plant, and I know its not supposed to get that bad.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> how many oz in a lb i always get it wrong lol 16 or 18?


Troy has 14oz at 31.xg each
Imperial has 16oz at 28 g each
We use imperial


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> I had a bucket and a bru bottle that I'd smashed out the bottom of, lmao......ah, nothing like a bucket bong tae send yer erse sky high


Did you smash the bottom oot with a spinning knife in that bru bottle  I ended up doing the quicker "Lung" which was the same principle as a bucket, took bottom off plastic bottle, taped plastic bag round the cut bottom, pushed it in and pulled it back out to draw the burning hash on top!
Rough as a badgers, but done the job!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Did you smash the bottom oot with a spinning knife in that bru bottle  I ended up doing the quicker "Lung" which was the same principle as a bucket, took bottom off plastic bottle, taped plastic bag round the cut bottom, pushed it in and pulled it back out to draw the burning hash on top!
> Rough as a badgers, but done the job!


cool, kinda like a gravity bong or bag huh ?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> respect dez, you are quite the handy man. i imagine you to be like a very nice and dearly departed friend of mine Timmy, (RIP bru). He just had a way of making things. He was always tinkering with some new smoking device in particular. Unfortunately he overdosed at a young age so didn't get a chance to put his hand to growing....I reckon he would have been a great greenthumb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment! 



Heads Up said:


> Dez, now you have me curious. With all the talk of the whatever secret garden thing you got going and all the building you've been doing. What exactly is it you do for work if I might be so bold to ask? You can send me a pm if you don't want to throw it out here...unless of course you've already said and I was playing space cowboy.
> 
> 
> Edit dammit'. I forgot, nice piece.


Being a General Contractor is what pays the bills but I'm a Finish Carpenter and I specialize in custom cabinetry. I make all my own cabinets when doing remodels and additions when the customer is willing to pay for it. These days the people that are willing to pay for true custom stuff are few and far between so I sub it out to local so-called cabinet makers that can build them cheap most of the time. I get to bust out the cabintery stuff now and then and I truly love it when I do. 
It's just as well though since I'm kind of falling apart and it's hard for me to do tradework anymore. I'll do what I can and sub out the rest and try to make a buck. Looking to change career paths though to something less labor intensive.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^You and me both....think I will be a plumber...LOL^^^


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the plants I just put into flower last night. The first pic is of the Cataract Kush I put in DWC buckets yesterday, the DOG top that rooted and the seedlings too. The next couple are of the DOGs and then a couple of the Purple Haze and the Headband.

There's a couple


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^You and me both....think I will be a plumber...LOL^^^


I wouldn't mind being the type of plumber I think you're referring to, lol.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 10, 2011)

Pic 1 is the view from the new flower room to the veg room.
Pic 2 is the view from the octo flower room to the veg room.
Pic 3 is the new flower room 8'x7'

I still have a few days work to get everything finished and cleaned, but Im gonna enjoy a big boll of OG Kush to celebrate the new rooms. The veg room will have a 3'x3' tray between the trays in there now. I have room for another tray later if I want one. The res in the corner has 250 gallons of RO water ready to use. By the end of the week I should have around 100 vegging plants, plus the octo thats going now (5 days into 12/12). Once this ball gets rolling its gonna fly!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1374864View attachment 1374866View attachment 1374865
> 
> Pic 1 is the view from the new flower room to the veg room.
> Pic 2 is the view from the octo flower room to the veg room.
> ...


 good shit!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2011)

ss

looks damn good...you've certainly earned that bowl and several more...what are you going to fill them with?


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 10, 2011)

bass-Thank you

cof-The new flower room will be a brain bucket system with 12 plants and 2 600w lights. I will be growing Blue Dream, Blue Dream Haze, and J1 in this room. The flower room Ive been using (the one with 2 octos) will be for Banana OG and OG. My OG strains are perfect for vertical growing. Im off to check on the ladies one more time before I hit the sack. All this 600 porn has been a fire under my ass....I want to put some good porn up too!


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Did you smash the bottom oot with a spinning knife in that bru bottle  I ended up doing the quicker "Lung" which was the same principle as a bucket, took bottom off plastic bottle, taped plastic bag round the cut bottom, pushed it in and pulled it back out to draw the burning hash on top!
> Rough as a badgers, but done the job!


You know it lad!!! lol.



Dezracer said:


> Here's a few pics of the plants I just put into flower last night. The first pic is of the Cataract Kush I put in DWC buckets yesterday, the DOG top that rooted and the seedlings too. The next couple are of the DOGs and then a couple of the Purple Haze and the Headband.
> 
> There's a couple


They look beautiful mate!!!! super happy Doggies!!!


strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 1374864View attachment 1374866View attachment 1374865
> 
> Pic 1 is the view from the new flower room to the veg room.
> Pic 2 is the view from the octo flower room to the veg room.
> ...


Enjoy the OG bowl ss, looks like you been busy.

Peace guys, off to water feed.

DST


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I had a bucket and a bru bottle that I'd smashed out the bottom of, lmao......ah, nothing like a bucket bong tae send yer erse sky high


aah, the good ol' days, i smoked these throughout my school years, they may be the one reason i will never NOT be a pothead.



greenjambo said:


> Did you smash the bottom oot with a spinning knife in that bru bottle  I ended up doing the quicker "Lung" which was the same principle as a bucket, took bottom off plastic bottle, taped plastic bag round the cut bottom, pushed it in and pulled it back out to draw the burning hash on top!
> Rough as a badgers, but done the job!


good if you have no water but not a patch on buckets imo.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, kinda like a gravity bong or bag huh ?


you wouldn't say cool if you tried one using the weed i used to smoke (rocky or soap bar to some, diesel soaked morroccan hash mixed with plastic and sawdust). 15 buckets in a row will do something to you, maybe not get you high, but you will feel different.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

hhahah i remember the days of bashing the bottoms off glass bottles lmao buying rediculous size bottles of bellabrusco just for the bottle. after a while tho you know sooner or later someones going to get lashed and kick the bucket, over. that smell doesnt come out of carpet easy believe! 

dez, those doggies look happy as larry! good work man


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 11, 2011)

ghb, to answer your question about watering. I have no idea how much water they take. I mix two gallons of stuff and generally water them every day. Every once in a while I let them go a day without water. If I had to guess, I would say each plant gets around ten ounces of water, about 250-300 ml on any given day. I go around and hit all the plants twice and then pick them up to feel how heavy they are. I'm not a big fan of run-off so I try to water them enough that the bags feel heavy but not enough I have run-off going everywhere. It's all a feel thing.


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

headsup i fully understand. i grow in coco and i love the run off (at least 50%) but i don't understand how people who grow in soil can get away with it (riddleme for example) i would have thought the more run-off the more nutrients you are washing out of the soil.

and i agree about the feel thingy, i water my plants when i can pick the pot up with finger and thumb, lol real scientific.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

i reckon most of us are growing slap dash like that, i never have run off dont use a ph or ec meter. i havent been able to reach the thermometer/hydrometer in the back of the tent for months. once your not so green to growing you can just read a plant. theyll tell you when they need something...


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

haha, sounds exactly like my method...but I don't even have a thermo to look at.....can get quite confusing if you re hungover, you are thinking, is it me or is it just too hot in here, haha.

this morning I thought, mmmn, yellowing in lower leaves is coming a nit too soon for my liking, so I kind of put a little bit less of a splash of pk13/14 today...see what happens.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon most of us are growing slap dash like that, i never have run off dont use a ph or ec meter. i havent been able to reach the thermometer/hydrometer in the back of the tent for months. once your not so green to growing you can just read a plant. theyll tell you when they need something...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

aye a little bump of nutes usually does the trick, tho with canna A&B its not the case you cant just up the A or B without the risk of burn. why i eventually got the bat shit brew going. still cant get the bloody black rose cheese pheno ive got to stay bloody green. first 3 weeks of 12/12 its yellow like a banana


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you feed the girls all from the same mix Don?

I noticed with the BX2 it sheds leaves like nobodies business, and the CJ is kind of like that as well. I have done this round with BAC Schimmels (fungus, mycorrhizae) and the green has been much more long standing and the yellowing reduced greatly...we shall see how they deal as the pk dosage is increased.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 16......





MuntantLizzard said:


> Troy has 14oz at 31.xg each
> Imperial has 16oz at 28 g each
> We use imperial


sorry guys and girls very high last night, should not be asking mundane questions i could google on the 6  lmao 

nice show dez bro lush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

no man ive got currently 5 different feeds plain for me seedlings week feed for the vegging ones then near full strength for the first 3 of 12/12 then full for the next lot and one which is a hot mix for the latter boosting period. theres invariably a bit of crossover but cos ive got 5L water bottles im not forever making up nutes thank god.

re the yellowing thing in the cheese, that must come from a recessive gene cos the clone generally doesnt, same story with livers n psycho.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

lol, I thought you might have different feeds for different stages, but what I meant was, do you feed all the girls (regardless of strain) in 12/12 at say 3 weeks the same amount of juice? i.e some strains prefer less, some more....I guess not though (all mine get the same except if ones needs attention)

Strange, Mr West said the cheese has a tendency to go through fan leaves? which made sense based on the vine structure of the plant (similar trait in my CJ)...I am not talking like the whole of the plant going yellow, I am refering to fan leaves that are not supporting a flower for example. Some strains hold onto these, some ditch em....

make sense?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> no man ive got currently 5 different feeds plain for me seedlings week feed for the vegging ones then near full strength for the first 3 of 12/12 then full for the next lot and one which is a hot mix for the latter boosting period. theres invariably a bit of crossover but cos ive got 5L water bottles im not forever making up nutes thank god.
> 
> re the yellowing thing in the cheese, that must come from a recessive gene cos the clone generally doesnt, same story with livers n psycho.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

i do D, my blue cheese was looking a little yellow so for the last 2 feeds she's had stronger than the MBP cheese. i'm kinda thinking that there is a pattern throughout most of my different strain grows, which is making me wanna knock it on the head. variety is the spice of life though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

DST said:


> lol, I thought you might have different feeds for different stages, but what I meant was, do you feed all the girls (regardless of strain) in 12/12 at say 3 weeks the same amount of juice? i.e some strains prefer less, some more....I guess not though (all mine get the same except if ones needs attention)
> 
> Strange, Mr West said the cheese has a tendency to go through fan leaves? which made sense based on the vine structure of the plant (similar trait in my CJ)...I am not talking like the whole of the plant going yellow, I am refering to fan leaves that are not supporting a flower for example. Some strains hold onto these, some ditch em....
> 
> make sense?


lmao sorry i took it literal... 

i dont measure, i just fill my watering can and use the bartenders flare technique, lmao i count 123. and ghb said he wasnt scientific lmao

i cant say i remember the cheese going through that many leaves but then again i lot the cut a year+ ago.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the props guys. I'm stoked on them for sure.

SS - Your rooms are the shizznit, good stuff.

It sounds like a lot of us use similar methods for watering and feeding (check the weight of the pot). I get run off but I haven't used my moisture meter in a while. Using the little pots that I've had going made it so I needed to water or feed every day so it has been easy to track, lol. I'll be getting away from the little pots though since it's just a pain in the arse. Going to back to fewer plants that are larger in size in each grow since there's two going now and soon to be three.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

Figured Id stop in and say, HOLY SHIT! I used the bud candy yesterday for the first time, my girls showed in their leaves they took in something new, they straightened out a few hours later, this morning the buds look like they doubled in size. Im not pulling your legs either. I looked in and saw way more white hairs all over my plants than yesterday. Needless to say Im happy as I could be and I hope this growth continues through flowering. If so, it should be a nice harvest.


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Figured Id stop in and say, HOLY SHIT! I used the bud candy yesterday for the first time, my girls showed in their leaves they took in something new, they straightened out a few hours later, this morning the buds look like they doubled in size. Im not pulling your legs either. I looked in and saw way more white hairs all over my plants than yesterday. Needless to say Im happy as I could be and I hope this growth continues through flowering. If so, it should be a nice harvest.


advanced nutrients is a marmite thing (sorry for those who aren't from the u.k). i have read many people using their products and saying they are the best thing ever to happen to growing, then there are a lot of people out there starting threads just to flame AN, if it works for you it works for you, don't pay too much attention to what other people think. do you think that it would work better in a living medium as opposed to coco?, it's basically molasses with trace nutrients isnt it?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought it because of the ingredients, rather than the name of the product or brand name. It just has good stuff in it. So I went with it. I use soil, it is for a living medium. I don't use coco, though I thought about giving it a go at one point. I think they either removed the molasses or lessened so it can be used in coco, and something about frothing up in some hydro systems. I tend not to look so much at hater reviews, as they tend to be people that generally don't know what their doing in the first place. If I listened to hater reviews I would have never grown a Greenhouse seed, and would have lost out on smoking some killer Church, Big Bang, Trainwreck, and White Rhino. The Cheese I grew from them was crap, but otherwise good beans to me. Im going to take from the over night growth, and I have made no changes other than the Bud Candy, that it works, or at least in my system at the moment. If I notice any negative effects, I will surely let you guys know. I can't say its 100% awesome at this point, but give me a few weeks, if the growth continues as such, I will have to say it is. I just know that my plants could have used something else the last grow. They looked good and all, but I know their was more they needed. So I was, and am still hoping the bud candy is that thing. I like to keep it simple, so a 3 part feed for flowering, that works great is perfect for me. The most negative thing I heard about it is that they changed to formula from the original. If I was using it in my feeding schedule I would have been pissed too. But Its new to mine so that change in formula never happened to me. I will used any brand product as long as it works, like you said ghb if it works for you it works for you. Use it.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

well yesterday was my 20th B-day, and my sister took me to get a gift of my choice, i didnt want her to spend to much on me so i got a 8 X 8 pollen sifter. it is made of cedar i believe, it has a 92 micron silk screen and only lets the finest materials through, i wish they made extra screens that you can change cuz theri is still alot of good that does not get through the screen, but the stuff that does is so so good. it cost 50 bucks and a 10 percent discount for it bein my b day. it was also made here in oregon witch is cool. i took a few pics of it, it was either this or 1 gal bubble bags so i thought about it and went the dry sift way cuz it is much easier and less time to make the hash and to me it is just as good and some times better. i put about a half oz of trim in it last night and a few pennies and shook it for 3 mins and got 5 grams of hash all together after only 3 mins and it was ready to smoke, theri is still alot of hash to come out of the trim to.

On another note my girl is gonna by me a vaporizer for a late b day gift here in a few days i cant spend more then about 220 for one, i want to get a good one though, i used a silver surfer yesterday and i loved it and it is around 240 i think.
Does any one know of a good quality vape that wont break in one month that is not to spendy? i was looking into the volcano but i dont like the bags, i like the hoes hitter, and also every one i seem to talk to at the shops around here about them they steer me away saying that they are not worth the money and it cost so much just cuz the name. im sure they work well but for the price i wont get it and i dont know why multipoll head shop owners would tell me not to get them cuz they are usually about making money in any way.

so can any one mabye point me to a good cheap vape.
thanks.

oh and the joint is the 10 gram joint i rolled on new years


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

happy belated birthday. i thoiught u were old like everyone else. lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> happy belated birthday. i thoiught u were old like everyone else. lol


thanks man, and na im still quite the youngster in age, but all my PO's ive had and drug and alc. counselor say i have a mentality of a much older person and i dont ever hang out with people my age cuz they are all drama and BS, so i hang out with mostly older folk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks man, and na im still quite the youngster in age, but all my PO's ive had and drug and alc. counselor say i have a mentality of a much older person and i dont ever hang out with people my age cuz they are all drama and BS, so i hang out with mostly older folk


im the same way.. +rep for bein under 25 like me, lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL. I thought you were "old like everyone else".


+rep for the gamecocks though. I have family from around Aiken.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im the same way.. +rep for bein under 25 like me, lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a nice video for you dry sievers, maybe those bubble bags are not so bad after all. I may have to try this myself. Looks like it works fantastic. And I just happen to have the exact bag he is using there. Its a 73 micron bag, I would probably use the 90 myself. 
[video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

Mop Bucket Cheese






Blue Cheese






Headband 3 weeks 2moro 12.12, she gonna be a frosty one 


sorry a rip from my thread. 7 weeks 12.12 on the cheeses 

Las


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

Mmmm Cheesey. They all look great. I hope my Headbands get to me with no problem, can't wait to get a few going, and hope for a killer mom.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Here is a nice video for you dry sievers, maybe those bubble bags are not so bad after all. I may have to try this myself. Looks like it works fantastic. And I just happen to have the exact bag he is using there. Its a 73 micron bag, I would probably use the 90 myself.
> [video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]


wow that is cool, i assume the dry ice just helps the trichs come off. i could probably put a few pieces of dry ice in my box. I wonder how much it helps.


----------



## webb107 (Jan 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Mop Bucket Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cheese looks amazing nice job


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks chaps  love the quote webb, not sure about the amount of posts though lmao (666)


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 11, 2011)

Def nice Cheese there.

With the Vape, I have an Easy Vape which costs way less than what you've got to spend. I've also got a Swiss made handheld which was closer to your price but still less. Personally I like the swiss made handheld one better but it's just my opinion.
A good friend of mine has a Fuji knockoff of a volcano (uses bags though) that was around what you're looking to spend I think and he's been really happy with it for about 6mos now. Not sure if I helped at all but nobody had chimed in about your question so I figured WTF.
Happy Belated too BTW. I remember 20, well sorta, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Def nice Cheese there.
> 
> With the Vape, I have an Easy Vape which costs way less than what you've got to spend. I've also got a Swiss made handheld which was closer to your price but still less. Personally I like the swiss made handheld one better but it's just my opinion.
> A good friend of mine has a Fuji knockoff of a volcano (uses bags though) that was around what you're looking to spend I think and he's been really happy with it for about 6mos now. Not sure if I helped at all but nobody had chimed in about your question so I figured WTF.
> Happy Belated too BTW. I remember 20, well sorta, lol.


thanks for the info, i just dont want to waste cash on something that doesn't work as well as it should so im just doin some research and looking at reviews and stuff, i was also checking out the hand held ones,


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

laughing, as he runs of to the toilet to remove another grey hair, ahahhahaha.



shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I thought you were "old like everyone else".
> 
> 
> +rep for the gamecocks though. I have family from around Aiken.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica-nice video. I have been using bubble bags for awhile and I dont like the yield Ive been pulling using the water/ice method. I have a one gallon set that I dont use, maybe that will work. If not I will find one like he used in the vid. If im not mistaken, the dry ice freezes the trichs so they break off easier, and less bruising occurs. Good tunes to go with the video as well.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the info, i just dont want to waste cash on something that doesn't work as well as it should so im just doin some research and looking at reviews and stuff, i was also checking out the hand held ones,


 I use an easy vape as well. cheap but works well, and have had it for almost 2 years now, still works the same. I found good replacement whip tubing at a good price as well, I will get that link up some time later. From what I get from talking to people, for personal use the whips are better than the bags, bags are more for groups of people smoking, rather than an individual. If there is usually more than 2 people smoking a bag is nice to have, but if its just yourself, or maybe another person for the most part, I would suggest a whip type vape, like the easy vape, or a silver surfer which has a glass whip. If you want a bag, I cant really help, I have never used one. I can only tell you what other people have told me about them. As for the hand held models, the only ones I have ever seen get good reviews are the iolites. and I have seen people complain about them too. I bet you have no issue with them if you read the instructions first.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

i am really thinking about getting a silver surfer, i like them and have tested them. theri is a bit cheaper one that is like the SS but is called big buhda or something, and yes i like the whip types not the bags


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 11, 2011)

ebay whips 8 bucks and are double blown looking for link free ships


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Outdoorindica-nice video. I have been using bubble bags for awhile and I dont like the yield Ive been pulling using the water/ice method. I have a one gallon set that I dont use, maybe that will work. If not I will find one like he used in the vid. If im not mistaken, the dry ice freezes the trichs so they break off easier, and less bruising occurs. Good tunes to go with the video as well.


 I thought that video would be appreciated here so I figured I would share it. I don't think I will be using that after my next harvest though. I hope to be turning all of that into hash oil.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I thought that video would be appreciated here so I figured I would share it. I don't think I will be using that after my next harvest though. I hope to be turning all of that into hash oil.


i was about to get 151 rum and make some oil but decided against it


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

Good place to get replacement tube for a vaporizer, most use a tube with a 1/4 inch inner diameter. The item number should be highlighted on the page for the proper tube.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23884&catid=799&clickid=partnumber&partnumber=54033


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i was about to get 151 rum and make some oil but decided against it


 http://okief.com/bho1.html
http://www.kingbutane.com/products.asp?cat=18

151 is too polar and will dissolve plant matter, such as chlorophyll, and will not be as pure as something that is non-polar, like butane. Thats why an oil made with something like 90% rubbing alcohol or 151 will be green or black. And something like butane or hexane with give you something amber or honey colored, because they are non-polar. The non-polar oils are much more pure. That is if you make sure to get all of the solvent out.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 11, 2011)

I replaced the whip on mine too and thought it made it much better to use. The one it comes with is just too small IMO. I got my replacement from a local headshop but later saw everything on feebay and saw I could've saved some cash with probably the same quality product. Live and learn I guess but I'm happy with mine and like you said, mine still works the same as when I bought it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I thought you were "old like everyone else".
> 
> 
> +rep for the gamecocks though. I have family from around Aiken.


rep returned, yup imma cock at heart


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> http://okief.com/bho1.html
> http://www.kingbutane.com/products.asp?cat=18
> 
> 151 is too polar and will dissolve plant matter, such as chlorophyll, and will not be as pure as something that is non-polar, like butane. Thats why an oil made with something like 90% rubbing alcohol or 151 will be green or black. And something like butane or hexane with give you something amber or honey colored, because they are non-polar. The non-polar oils are much more pure. That is if you make sure to get all of the solvent out.


 Replying to myself...not as pure does not mean it won't be some potent shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

be careful with butane!!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> rep returned, yup imma cock at heart


 I just wouldn't go around saying it, people might get the wrong idea. Unless thats the right idea to you then who am I to judge you on what you choose to do...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> be careful with butane!!!!


 Oh yeah, always remember folks Im an outdoor grower at heart, and don't recommend applying everything I say to an indoor environment.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> http://okief.com/bho1.html
> http://www.kingbutane.com/products.asp?cat=18
> 
> 151 is too polar and will dissolve plant matter, such as chlorophyll, and will not be as pure as something that is non-polar, like butane. Thats why an oil made with something like 90% rubbing alcohol or 151 will be green or black. And something like butane or hexane with give you something amber or honey colored, because they are non-polar. The non-polar oils are much more pure. That is if you make sure to get all of the solvent out.


wow thanks for the info, i did not know this, i just figured the 151 would be a some what healthier choice i guess, the oil it makes is good to smoke but i think i was gonna let it turn into a tincure if i did do it. i was doin some research on the oil and you can use it on cuts,aches and pains, and burns and it will help them heal quicker it looked pretty cool so that is another reason i was gonna make the oil so i can use on cuts an burns.

and thanks for all the vaporizor replies it has helped me alot.
question about the tubing though, why would i have to buy a new one? do they break or like said above they are just to small in diameter?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> wow thanks for the info, i did not know this, i just figured the 151 would be a some what healthier choice i guess, the oil it makes is good to smoke but i think i was gonna let it turn into a tincure if i did do it. i was doin some research on the oil and you can use it on cuts,aches and pains, and burns and it will help them heal quicker it looked pretty cool so that is another reason i was gonna make the oil so i can use on cuts an burns.
> 
> and thanks for all the vaporizor replies it has helped me alot.
> question about the tubing though, why would i have to buy a new one? do they break or like said above they are just to small in diameter?


 You just cant really clean a tube out very well, and vapor or not, gunk will build up in it with enough use. And with gunk comes a bad taste.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

hey anybody ever clean a pipe or bong wit alchohol??. is there a way to seperate the sodium from the alc from the good stuff?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

I use it all the time, that is when I clean my piece. Hmm the good stuff, you mean the junk in the bottom? I tend to just throw that away so I can't help you. If you have nausea problems like me, smoking something that tastes bad doesn't help too much.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

i figure it would be nasty but i wanted to kno if i could seperate it it, you know. if times got hard kinda thing.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 11, 2011)

Salt and alcohol all the time


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I understand, but I don't know you could do that considering the salt dissolves into the water, and the burnt bud soaks up the water with the salt in it, so there would literally be salt in the bits of bud.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

oh damn, there is water in alchohol aint it ? oh well.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah you need a vacuum cylinder for this project.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

my new kief box, with a nug of Coletrain in it, good shit that is, killer with a great taste, spice and pine.http://mrkeifboxwoodworking.com/MrKeifboxProducts.aspx


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 11, 2011)

Porn!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> bass-Thank you
> 
> cof-The new flower room will be a brain bucket system with 12 plants and 2 600w lights. I will be growing Blue Dream, Blue Dream Haze, and J1 in this room. The flower room Ive been using (the one with 2 octos) will be for Banana OG and OG. My OG strains are perfect for vertical growing. Im off to check on the ladies one more time before I hit the sack. All this 600 porn has been a fire under my ass....I want to put some good porn up too!


 Blue Dream is a good all around smoke and yielder! I dont know about the rest, the haze should be good though I think!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2011)

Well i was busy pruning my scrog by hand and one was kinda cut at an angle, suddenly remembered think it was DST's picture so chucked it straight in, 2 days later and she still looks perky and great


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 11, 2011)

Just change the water every day, eh, TTT?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2011)

haha sod that! who the fuck do you think i am? I'll just leave it till it dies or roots  lazy is always a relevent factors in how my grows go


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> haha sod that! who the fuck do you think i am? I'll just leave it till it dies or roots  lazy is always a relevent factors in how my grows go


lol. will it even get tp'd?


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice one TTT, will sling up a pic of mine (still in the shot glass) the roots are all over the place, I should really pot em soon, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll just hcuck it straight into a netcup once it's rooted, well, if it roots. If this works, sticking a clone in an un-PH'd shot glass of water, well that'll kick the arse out of daily attention in a propogator! Rooting times be damned if you know when to cut in advance


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> my new kief box, with a nug of Coletrain in it, good shit that is, killer with a great taste, spice and pine.http://mrkeifboxwoodworking.com/MrKeifboxProducts.aspxView attachment 1375716View attachment 1375717View attachment 1375718View attachment 1375719


nice new box man, when did you get that. i like the burtn on image. i looked at the link and i think the 24x24 box would be the shit to have. they have a 32x32 sifter at the compassion center hear so patients can go in and use it to make hash or just buy it


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 11, 2011)

bassman999-I have had great success with BDH ever since I started growing, and my outdoor BD yield averaged 1.5 lbs between 3 plants. I will be curious to see them side by side. The J1 is some smelly and great tasting weed with a great yield as well. The platinum will be a new platinum that I havent grown yet. I have had a cut that was called platinum OG, but my buddy got a different cut that seems to be closer to the true OG.

The RO water is sitting at 30 ppm according to my new ph/tds meter. The ph is sitting around 6.5, so Im pretty stoked about that as well. The res water is at 6.0 and 1600 ppm in veg, I will be adjusting the ppm down to 1200. The temps in the room are between 70-75, and the RH is around %45. Once the tables are full of plants, that will be the true RH test. My room is sealed tight so the humidity just sits in there if the AC isnt running.



Here is a pic of the insulation before I wrapped the room in visqueen. After the visqueen was up, I put up the insulating board and its nice and warm inside, but its pretty damn cold outside today. I will be installing a drain in each room, and will be using the old res water and my RO flush water to build a pond.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2011)

DST said:


> laughing, as he runs of to the toilet to remove another grey hair, ahahhahaha.


 I cant pull em out anymore...no point too many!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

I put 4 cuttings into a bottle of ph'd water yesterday, did the same thing last run and got roots, but had no where to put them, they were in my 12/12 room too. If that works better for me than the rockwool I will have a bunch of bottles in my veg room with cuttings in them until they have roots, then its on to some potters and soil.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> nice new box man, when did you get that. i like the burtn on image. i looked at the link and i think the 24x24 box would be the shit to have. they have a 32x32 sifter at the compassion center hear so patients can go in and use it to make hash or just buy it


 I got it in the mail yesterday. It took longer than I thought, but I talked to the guy on the phone and he was swamped with holiday orders. I think he did a great job on it. I will probably get a bigger box in the future.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> bassman999-I have had great success with BDH ever since I started growing, and my outdoor BD yield averaged 1.5 lbs between 3 plants. I will be curious to see them side by side. The J1 is some smelly and great tasting weed with a great yield as well. The platinum will be a new platinum that I havent grown yet. I have had a cut that was called platinum OG, but my buddy got a different cut that seems to be closer to the true OG.
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning an outdoor grow this spring, not sure what strain(s) yet though. Is outdoor easier?


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2011)

got this far and had to call it a night. Its a night lol see u guys tomoz lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lol, catch up buddy


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am planning an outdoor grow this spring, not sure what strain(s) yet though. Is outdoor easier?


I dont think its always easier. Is it easier to figure out the watering schedule of a plant in the ground? I think so. Is it easier to conceal plants outdoors? Not compared to a room in your house, and still get good light. If you have a primo spot then thats a good start. The variables outdoor are different then the ones indoors. I've got spider mites indoors, but not outdoors. I've got deer outdoors, but not indoors. I would say I enjoy growing outdoors more. There is just something cool about growing from the earth, and using the best bulb money can buy (the sun). I tend to put more work into my spot then I do the science of perfecting a grow, and by more work I mean anything that allows me to do less work in the long run. My outdoor has a few ponds with fish that I pull water from, an auto timer for the long weekends, sun allllll day (I love California), and neighbors are no where to be seen (I really love my piece of California). Once I put up the fence around my grow, and got rid of the huge pack rats nests that were flanking my garden, my outdoor became the easiest grow possible (for me personally). Get the design phase busted out during the off season, and get the manual labor done as soon as the weather permits.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool Table Westy. Torch art ???


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Mop Bucket Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Please!!! Slirpp fssmmm Uggh looks killer las.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 11, 2011)

This one is a little insecure and just won't let go.


----------



## sniffer (Jan 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> This one is a little insecure and just won't let go.
> 
> View attachment 1376278
> 
> View attachment 1376276View attachment 1376277


yeah , i didnt wanna leave home either


----------



## duchieman (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree BMM, that is a nice one las. Looking forward to watching the rest of this one, if it's anything like the one you just finished.

Oh, and I want one of those Kief boxes now. You guy's gotta stop this, I can't spend anymore money!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 11, 2011)

sniffer said:


> yeah , i didnt wanna leave home either


I couldn't leave soon enough, and not because it was that bad, we didn't have a lot and such but it was still ok, but I just had to go.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn SS you planning on putting your baby through Harvard... gonna get a ton of fucking weed from that setup. Looking real good. Mucho props my friend.

Here's my babies and some new clones to keep them company.

[youtube]6SmlI9lkvvU[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I dont think its always easier. Is it easier to figure out the watering schedule of a plant in the ground? I think so. Is it easier to conceal plants outdoors? Not compared to a room in your house, and still get good light. If you have a primo spot then thats a good start. The variables outdoor are different then the ones indoors. I've got spider mites indoors, but not outdoors. I've got deer outdoors, but not indoors. I would say I enjoy growing outdoors more. There is just something cool about growing from the earth, and using the best bulb money can buy (the sun). I tend to put more work into my spot then I do the science of perfecting a grow, and by more work I mean anything that allows me to do less work in the long run. My outdoor has a few ponds with fish that I pull water from, an auto timer for the long weekends, sun allllll day (I love California), and neighbors are no where to be seen (I really love my piece of California). Once I put up the fence around my grow, and got rid of the huge pack rats nests that were flanking my garden, my outdoor became the easiest grow possible (for me personally). Get the design phase busted out during the off season, and get the manual labor done as soon as the weather permits.


That is one reason for outdoor for me "the mites"! I also like the idea of 1 lb per plant and not 2-6 ozs if you are a great farmer(indoors that is) and free light! I live in a manufactured home park (mobile home), so concealment is not gonna happen, but I am legal though.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I cant pull em out anymore...no point too many!


oh I know that feeling, i was refering to pubes though, hahaha.



duchieman said:


> I couldn't leave soon enough, and not because it was that bad, we didn't have a lot and such but it was still ok, but I just had to go.


I was 17 and had a 9 oclock wake up call one Saturday and was told to pack my bags...cheers Ma (I knew there was something wrong when she came in with a cup of tea, she never use to do that). "months later she was asking me to come home...mothers eh!



mr west said:


> got this far and had to call it a night. Its a night lol see u guys tomoz lol





1badmasonman said:


> Cool Table Westy. Torch art ???


hahahahahaha. Westy, you must stop getting props for other peoples pics, lmfao.



jigfresh said:


> Damn SS you planning on putting your baby through Harvard... gonna get a ton of fucking weed from that setup. Looking real good. Mucho props my friend.
> 
> Here's my babies and some new clones to keep them company.
> 
> [youtube]6SmlI9lkvvU[/youtube]


Nice Jig. And again, like the Cloggie Rap.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's my shot glass clones...I have actually only changed the water a few times, and the reason for that was because I keep knocking the bloody shot glass over, lol. They do need to go in soil soon though...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

Mcpurple, you can try this, it's the knock off of a volcano, I think it's the fuji dez mentioned. My buddy has one and it's working fine. This place has great prices but now I see they have posted a tobacco license is needed to purchase tobacco related products, so I would either call them or send them an email to see if you can buy one or do you need a license for it? I got my vaporizer from them a couple of years ago.

http://www.4aceswholesale.com/cart/phantom-aromatherapy-vaporizer-p-7439.html?osCsid=9701fa41318b329c4b0ff4b09d1e2c7f


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

Jig, nice roots ya' got going there. I also noticed the good old slanted light routine, I think everyone who uses some type of fluro knows that one.

Well I'm heading into the home stretch. Yesterday finished week seven for the clones, a couple are starting to look finished but I plan on letting them go a full eight weeks plus.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

DST, I read you lose leaves on casey jones all the time and I'm thinking, mine looks fine, that is before I went into my room last night and presto, she is yellowing like it's nobody's business, overnight. I'm reading what you were saying and I'm thinking mine looks fine after three weeks of flowering...and then I went into my room. I cannot believe how yellow it has gotten overnight. Let the leaf losing begin.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 12, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i am really thinking about getting a silver surfer, i like them and have tested them. theri is a bit cheaper one that is like the SS but is called big buhda or something, and yes i like the whip types not the bags


Da Buddah Vap....It's the one I have...awesome...I like it better than the SS because it comes stock with the Glass on Glass feature...I think you have to buy the GonG if you get the SS....pretty sure the same comp. makes them both...IDK


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 12, 2011)

Outdoors is WAY easier than indoors, as far a getting a huge yield and killer nugs. Plant water,feed, harvest. Is it that easy? Sure is if you have a good spot that you use. Make sure you prep the ground really good and you should be fine. A bit of chicken fencing painted brown to hide and and your pest free. Once they get so big not much touches them, and ones they start to flower nothing does, except the mold. The only issue with pests I have had outdoors is when I grew in potters, something would dig them out and knock them over. Not an issue when they are in the ground for some reason. Did I mention to prep the ground very good. In most areas the soil that is already there is not good enough. I have good topsoil here, but you get down six inches and start to hit clay. So I usually dig out an area the size of a 5 gallon bucket and fill it in with new soil that I prepared myself. With that, and the good top soil to spread out into, they get huge. Oh the six ounces dry off the rhino outdoors was pulled at 44 days. Had it gone the 65 I wanted it to, i could have gotten 10+ outdoors. The bulk they build outside in the last 3 weeks will blow your mind if you never grew outside. Its the same inside, but not as extreme. As far as concealment goes once they get so big, there isn't really any concealing them. The best thing to do is to develop a crazy kick from watching a state police helicopter fly over your giant plant, and laugh like a mad man.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

Well my friend, I have tried them on different diets and to no avail, just seems to be the way. Like you said, around the 3 week mark and they start dropping like flies. I was feeding only veg nutes to mine the last round whilst everyone else was on pk1314, pretty much the same thing, every day, 'oh, another fan leaf drops off'. I think it's just part of it's make up.



Heads Up said:


> DST, I read you lose leaves on casey jones all the time and I'm thinking, mine looks fine, that is before I went into my room last night and presto, she is yellowing like it's nobody's business, overnight. I'm reading what you were saying and I'm thinking mine looks fine after three weeks of flowering...and then I went into my room. I cannot believe how yellow it has gotten overnight. Let the leaf losing begin.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 12, 2011)

Well DST, mothers are women too. 

Jig wicked set up man. I remember you getting that room together, nice to see it green.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Da Buddah Vap....It's the one I have...awesome...I like it better than the SS because it comes stock with the Glass on Glass feature...I think you have to buy the GonG if you get the SS....pretty sure the same comp. makes them both...IDK


well i am gonna get one of the da buddah vapes. the ss is just to much right now. i have read nothing but good about the buddah though and it is made by the same company so it should be just fine. all the internet sites sold them for 189.99 and it included, every thing and the bag it gets carried in, i looked around my city and found it for the same price plus a 10 percent discount cuz i am ommp. so on friday i should have a new vape


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey DST, how long did it take for the cuts to root in the shot glass of water, and did you add anything to the water like a cloning agent or anything?


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

nothing at all...i think the first roots showed within about 10 days...can't exactly remember. The glass was wrapped in the brown paper you see on the left. The clones still have the white hairs on them from the flowering bx2...so they no doubt will need to do a reveg if I am to use them. we shall see.



mcpurple said:


> Hey DST, how long did it take for the cuts to root in the shot glass of water, and did you add anything to the water like a cloning agent or anything?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 12, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> my new kief box, with a nug of Coletrain in it, good shit that is, killer with a great taste, spice and pine.http://mrkeifboxwoodworking.com/MrKeifboxProducts.aspxView attachment 1375716View attachment 1375717View attachment 1375718View attachment 1375719


Must...have...the precious!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

cant wait til i hae clones at my dispense.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 12, 2011)

Me either TGSS. Im trying at the moment but seeming to fail, I have some roots showing through one of my mk ultra clones, I need to go get a small bag of soil to put whatever makes it into when they do root. Now Im trying the just stick them in water method, I have 2 Mk Ultra and 2 Violator Kush cuts in a 16 ounce water bottle. Hopefully they root, if I do better with that I will either stick with it or make a cloner, that way I can keep it more organized. rather than just shoving a few cuts in a bottle. Plus the oxygen from a few air stones should help the roots grow.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Me either TGSS. Im trying at the moment but seeming to fail, I have some roots showing through one of my mk ultra clones, I need to go get a small bag of soil to put whatever makes it into when they do root. Now Im trying the just stick them in water method, I have 2 Mk Ultra and 2 Violator Kush cuts in a 16 ounce water bottle. Hopefully they root, if I do better with that I will either stick with it or make a cloner, that way I can keep it more organized. rather than just shoving a few cuts in a bottle. Plus the oxygen from a few air stones should help the roots grow.


when i start growing again, im going to make a small 8 site cloner out of a smaller bucket like a half gal or 1 gallon bucket and a air stone. ive seen people make them out of butter containers and Gatorade bottles


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 12, 2011)

Jig-I plan on doing big things until it doesnt pay the bills anymore. I got my own collective now, and I dont plan on bringing any meds to the table unless the are mine. Enough about me....your ladies are looking niiiiiiice. I cant wait to see that room in flower! Not trying to brown nose, but your vertical grows are the SHIZNITTLEBAMSHIPSNAPSACK! Whats the title to that track on your vid? I was getting Jiggy wit it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Jig-I plan on doing big things until it doesnt pay the bills anymore. I got my own collective now, and I dont plan on bringing any meds to the table unless the are mine. Enough about me....your ladies are looking niiiiiiice. I cant wait to see that room in flower! Not trying to brown nose, but your vertical grows are the SHIZNITTLEBAMSHIPSNAPSACK! Whats the title to that track on your vid? I was getting Jiggy wit it.


Thanks bro. I feel like your vert grows are the ones to be admiring, but I'll take it. The track is: Jiggy Djé - Check 1,2

And you just might want to let one other grower contribute to your collective.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bro. I feel like your vert grows are the ones to be admiring, but I'll take it. The track is: Jiggy Djé - Check 1,2
> 
> And you just might want to let one other grower contribute to your collective.


and i like the track, ont uderstan much, but i was bobbin to it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and i like the track, ont uderstan much, but i was bobbin to it.


dja, mee neider, lol. I think I heard 'homie'... not sure about anything else. I hope he's not saying 'yankee weed growers suck', lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

lol, our pics will show different.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Well my friend, I have tried them on different diets and to no avail, just seems to be the way. Like you said, around the 3 week mark and they start dropping like flies. I was feeding only veg nutes to mine the last round whilst everyone else was on pk1314, pretty much the same thing, every day, 'oh, another fan leaf drops off'. I think it's just part of it's make up.


I have read that some sativas will drop most if not all of their leaves. It's not so much that it's dropping leaves, yet. It just seems like overnight it sucked one helluva' lot of the nitrogen out of the leaves. I thought the same thing last night, tomorrow they are getting grow nutes but if you say it doesn't help the yellowing I might not even bother.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

My mystery sativa done the same thing went very yellow very quickly but still turned out nice, fruity and strong


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

ive had strains do it. so i up the nutes and then i burn em to crisp.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive had strains do it. so i up the nutes and then i burn em to crisp.


Its a yankee thing! lol we learn the hard way.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive had strains do it. so i up the nutes and then i burn em to crisp.


That had my arse puckering I laughed so hard.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes I get into this not posting thing but I read every post everyone writes and damned if we don't cover the whole spectrum of growing, from trying to reach in to get to the back plants to water to guys who have setups that are spotless, that's not me by the way. I tend to sit on the floor to water my plants and slide around on my butt cause my back wall is to close for comfort so I basically slide behind my plants to get the back ones. I've fried a few plants, killed a few nice thc bombs off with lack of water, let bugs in by bringing in an outside plant to dry and my very first grow I had everything marked real nice and proceeded to kick the tray over and mix everything up so I had no clue what was what. Beside covering the whole spectrum of growing, we also seem to cover the whole spectrum of bonehead mistakes and 'experiments'. Sometimes I get such a kick out of this thread.

We got less than two years left till endtimes, let's get growing...and just so anyone doesn't get worried about the end, if you pre-register early, I have room on my space ship for six hundred people.


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Sometimes I get into this not posting thing but I read every post everyone writes and damned if we don't cover the whole spectrum of growing, from trying to reach in to get to the back plants to water to guys who have setups that are spotless, that's not me by the way. I tend to sit on the floor to water my plants and slide around on my butt cause my back wall is to close for comfort so I basically slide behind my plants to get the back ones. I've fried a few plants, killed a few nice thc bombs off with lack of water, let bugs in by bringing in an outside plant to dry and my very first grow I had everything marked real nice and proceeded to kick the tray over and mix everything up so I had no clue what was what. Beside covering the whole spectrum of growing, we also seem to cover the whole spectrum of bonehead mistakes and 'experiments'. Sometimes I get such a kick out of this thread.
> 
> We got less than two years left till endtimes, let's get growing...and just so anyone doesn't get worried about the end, if you pre-register early, I have room on my space ship for six hundred people.


I couldnt put it better meself lol, being one of the calamity growers it makes me chuckle


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

lol, i pull all my girls out i always cleanup the tent a bit when i water. i sit em in my water farm that i never used and water em in there. lol no mess from water.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 12, 2011)

I never move my plants once they go into flowering. I do everything inside the tents. With my lighting, it hurts the yield when you move the plants around.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> I never move my plants once they go into flowering. I do everything inside the tents. With my lighting, it hurts the yield when you move the plants around.


What makes you think that Mr. Gotti? Now I'm not gonna' get shot for asking am I?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

By they way Mr. Gotti, I forgot to mention it's an honor to have another 'don' on the thread.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> I never move my plants once they go into flowering. I do everything inside the tents. With my lighting, it hurts the yield when you move the plants around.


they be alright if u movin em around. doesnt bother em much at all. gotta rotate em right?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 12, 2011)

Transplanted one clone to a solo cup, a few more to do tonight, hopefully with the roots showing through and going into some soil, and receiving a bit of veg nutes, they will green back up nicely, now I just need a few more to root and I will be good. Didn't have shit for roots showing yesterday, then today they were sticking through like crazy on a couple, so I was happy about that. Seems the bigger clones do better than the small clones, at least for me. Or at least the clones from the more mature plant.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^Awesome^^^


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Transplanted one clone to a solo cup, a few more to do tonight, hopefully with the roots showing through and going into some soil, and receiving a bit of veg nutes, they will green back up nicely, now I just need a few more to root and I will be good.


work,work,work,.........


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> What makes you think that Mr. Gotti? Now I'm not gonna' get shot for asking am I?


Ive rotated them before, and I get a better yield without moving them. lol No way man, Im the loving type.

Im no Don. The D is part of my initials, people just call me Gotti because of the way I dress.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

You have me confused Mr. Gotti, if you're in the woods, wouldn't people mistake you for a hunter and not the dapper don?


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha No way, I live in a house. I just live in a sparsely populated area. Most people around here dont dress like I do.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2011)

I've heard that rotating plants hurts yeilds as well. Not like a huge effect, but some. How's that for 2 cents.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 12, 2011)

Im not sure about that. I notice that when I don't rotate for too long the buds in the back get way behind the other stuff thats facing more towards the light, but if I stay on top of rotation then they stay more even. With having 4 tops on each of my plants Im really noticing the need to rotate in order to keep my growth even.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2011)

You'll definitely get more even growth from rotating... but the overall numbers at the end I guess don't add up. You can have four even 28 g tops... or you can have two 35 g tops and two 25 g tops. That's not real world numbers, just trying to explain what I've heard.

And let me emphasize, that's what I've "heard"... ive never turned or moved any plants as mine are always tied down uncapable of moving. Could be total shit info, but came from peeps I trusted. I would do what works for you, just wanted to throw out what I've been hipped to.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 12, 2011)

Guess thats why your scrogking huh? Never noticed until you posted a video on here that I have been subscribed to your youtube channel for a while now.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 12, 2011)

So......have a chance to move up in the line of work I do....unfortunately you know what that means....and to top it off...the place I will be testing at busted another co-worker for the synthetic urine..It wasn't the temp he got fkt for,it was the urine being fake...I guess if it's a high profile job they test for that shit....trust me I know...synthetic is the way to go...I've done it...multiple times.....anyway...I'm in the middle of a GNC 7day total body flush...I'm poopin and pissin colors..LOL.

I'm going through withdraws tho...I need my mary...especially with over a QP in the freezer...I'm itchin like a crackhead..LOL...so I decided to go over to the head shop and give some of the legal herbal incense smoke a try.....and wow...I was skeptical at first...but after a few puffs out of the one hitter I was feeling pretty good(and it wasn't resin I was high on..I soaked the 1hitter overnight in 420cleaner)....so I did a little research on the shit and found out that all the legal herbs are basically a mixture of a bunch of different herbs and spices..pretty much the same ingredients in all of them if you can obtain the ingredients list....anyway....what I did find out that the herbs aren't what get you buzzin...It's cause they are sprayed with a chemical called JWH-018.....from what I understand it is a legal cannabinoid that attaches to the same receptors in the brain that THC does.....the down side is this shit cost more than weed....so....doing more research I found a few places that I can buy pure JWH-018..powder form...only thing is I don't want to feel like a meth head AGAIN...I have this funny feeling that smoking powders might make me want to get that urge...know what I mean.....so....anyone have any advice on a good legal blend that wont break the bank...or know a better way to smoke the powder or what to do with it....I don't know....I need my fix......McPurp....what did you do to get you through the probation...were you using legal smoke or what.....I'm rambling and surprised I haven't timed out yet...oh yeah...and kinda baked on some legal herb too....thought I would never say that......thanks 600


----------



## growinhard (Jan 12, 2011)

dude for reall i sell spice i got u for 100 grams for 50 bucks its hella cheap just got to know the maker


----------



## growinhard (Jan 12, 2011)

the whole black mamba line look it up


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 12, 2011)

you said you sell???


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You'll definitely get more even growth from rotating... but the overall numbers at the end I guess don't add up. You can have four even 28 g tops... or you can have two 35 g tops and two 25 g tops. That's not real world numbers, just trying to explain what I've heard.
> 
> And let me emphasize, that's what I've "heard"... ive never turned or moved any plants as mine are always tied down uncapable of moving. Could be total shit info, but came from peeps I trusted. I would do what works for you, just wanted to throw out what I've been hipped to.


That is what I experienced. The plants grow towards the light, and when you turn them they use engery to try moving back toward the light. My results showed that the unmoved plants produced more bud.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 12, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE-The process to make it is pretty easy, and the materials are around $25-35 (not including the jwh compound). JWH-018 became illegal 1-1-11, along with a few other jwh compounds. The miltary is testing for it now, and civilian companies might start. I smoked it when I worked on an oil rig. I could smoke it at work, when I got off for the night. I have a recipe if you would like it. I stopped making it, but I was making it for around $25 an ounce. Yup...$25 an ounce. I was shipping it to some buddys back east where they were getting $275 an ounce.

Jig-I appreciate your kind words. I was a Jig fan for life after I saw these.
View attachment 1378389View attachment 1378388


----------



## Mrcool360 (Jan 12, 2011)

here are some pictures of my ladies...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2011)

Good looking bud...how much longer till harvest?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

now that is some tasty looking fire there mrcool! 

I remember that vert scrog of jig's shit was crazy


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2011)

Endls, is it just me or is there a common theme in your avatar pics? I can't quite put my finger on it (unfortunately) but I do feel there is something eerily similar in your pics. Is it just me?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 13, 2011)

hell jig makes my latest scrog look tame. fair play bro 

looking good mrcool360


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> That is what I experienced. The plants grow towards the light, and when you turn them they use energy to try moving back toward the light. My results showed that the unmoved plants produced more bud.


 I think your might want to keep trying that to over and over to see if it has any merit to it. I know outdoors they follow the sun all day long, I don't think it takes a plant much energy to move. When the sun moves the plants do to, which by rotating we are some what mimicking the movement of the sun. Its a natural process, Im really doubting a higher yield consistently with not moving the plants, but Im not saying your wrong either. I have heard crazy things, and seen them work, and I ask myself how. But then I think about the fact that how doesn't matter just the fact that it works matters.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2011)

HeadsUp you are too funny....I think the only reason I do it is cause when I'm on the couch sitting next to the wifey looking through RIU, she will look over and say "Who's avatar is that???,,,ohh,,,it's you???"....I love it!!!
What can I say...I'm an ass man!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

awesomeness ends! +rep


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

I was thinking about this last night but am only getting round to sticking my 2 bob in.

So moving plants effectively is reducing yield? I fail to see how a plant in a plant pot being moved is going to cause it to produce less fruit?? Please explain how this movement effects yield, I am really interested.


I like OD have to disagree at this stage of the discussion. This is exactly what I was going to say, the sun rises and set in two different places, the flowers and leaves follow the light (that's why in a vert you have funny looking leaves at times, sometime I think they get confused as to where to look)

If MJ being moved effects yieldss then the same applies to all plants I would have thought....and I have never heard of it, short of uprooting something out of the ground and moving it to another hole...but that is different. Anyway, I do try to keep moving things around to a minimum but curious to understand the science behind this.

cheers,




Outdoorindica said:


> I think your might want to keep trying that to over and over to see if it has any merit to it. I know outdoors they follow the sun all day long, I don't think it takes a plant much energy to move. When the sun moves the plants do to, which by rotating we are some what mimicking the movement of the sun. Its a natural process, Im really doubting a higher yield consistently with not moving the plants, but Im not saying your wrong either. I have heard crazy things, and seen them work, and I ask myself how. But then I think about the fact that how doesn't matter just the fact that it works matters.





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> HeadsUp you are too funny....I think the only reason I do it is cause when I'm on the couch sitting next to the wifey looking through RIU, she will look over and say "Who's avatar is that???,,,ohh,,,it's you???"....I love it!!!
> What can I say...I'm an ass man!!!


you and me both buddy, lol....or is that, I am an ass, man! lol. I am probably that as well!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

is it not the same as happens with when you use a lightmover? i tend to flip my plant round if theyve been on the outer edges of the tent, no real set routine of X amount of days one way or the other, justy like to see the underside develop a bit more, tho lately ive been loving chucking all the fluff into the bubble bags


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, if me doing less work would be beneficial, then I would love that. I just don't think I will be the one testing out said theory. Just saying if someone wants to put that to the test with some clones, that would be the only way to know if it works or not, clones from the same mother, same distance from the light, same medium, food, same everything.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is it not the same as happens with when you use a lightmover? i tend to flip my plant round if theyve been on the outer edges of the tent, no real set routine of X amount of days one way or the other, justy like to see the underside develop a bit more, tho lately ive been loving chucking all the fluff into the bubble bags


i do the same thing, and i cant wait to get my bubble bags .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

by far the best investment in products to make use of your waste material, ive tried the honey butane extractor, the end product was rocktfuel but the process was a bit of a pain in the arse.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

Oil is so simple, just need to do it outside so you dont blow shit up. A few big cans of triple refined butane, I have seen 5x refined but its more pricey. A good extractor, no plastic please. And a pyrex dish to collect the oil in, a pot of hot water to set said dish in to evaporate the solvent, and a coffee warmer to further refine the oil. Just let the oil sit in a metal bowl on the warmer for a while until all bubbles stop, and your good. Should not be any butane left after that, just good pure honey oil. If what Im told is correct, because I dont know myself, the honey oil should be way better than any bubble hash I could make with bags.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Oil is so simple, just need to do it outside so you dont blow shit up. A few big cans of triple refined butane, I have seen 5x refined but its more pricey. A good extractor, no plastic please. And a pyrex dish to collect the oil in, a pot of how water to set said dish in to evaporate the solvent, and a coffee warmer to further refine the oil.


sounds like a meth lab.....lol
i could not do it,way to much work for me,but i would like to try some on a small scale...any info??


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2011)

genuity said:


> sounds like a meth lab.....lol
> i could not do it,way to much work for me,but i would like to try some on a small scale...any info??


get a kief box man, they are cheap to buy or make, require lil trim or bud and all you do is place in the box with a few coins and shake for a few mins and thats it no water,ice,blenders or it taking half a day to make


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 13, 2011)

i'd blow myself up or something trying to have a zoot while making it lmao


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

Its about as small scale as you want it to be genuity. The extractor I want to get is like 55 bucks and is supposed to hold like 22 grams of ground of trim or bud. Bud I think thats up to 22 grams I don't think you have to stuff it but I think it works better that way. Not sure. You could always make your own extractor, then the size would be up to you. Im just not the crafty type.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

The more work you put in the better the end product, its as simple as controlling yourself not to have flames around butane fumes. Also the main reason you do it outside. Its not hard at all, put herb in extractor, put lid on. Take lid off butane, press butane into the little hole on top, do this with a few cans until their is a bunch of amber/yellowish solvent in the bowl, place in hot water for it to evaporate the butane, and pour remainder into a metal bowl, place on a coffee warmer and walk away. Now how does that sound hard? It takes less physical work than using the bubble bags, just takes more actual time. I don't know about you guys but I let my bubble hash dry over night, so I don't think it takes any more time from start to finish than it would with bubble bags. Probably less, because once the oil stops bubbling on the coffee warmer, its ready to smoke. So about an hour to make the oil, maybe about 8 to refine it. 9 hours is less time than Im smoking my bubble hash in, start to finish. Its something Im going to give a try, Ive just never had honey oil. The bubble hash is great, but the oil is supposed to be way better.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> get a kief box man, they are cheap to buy or make, require lil trim or bud and all you do is place in the box with a few coins and shake for a few mins and thats it no water,ice,blenders or it taking half a day to make


ima look in to one,i like the ice hash thats easy to make,but that oil,not so much and no one around here even no anything about some "oil".


Outdoorindica said:


> Its about as small scale as you want it to be genuity. The extractor I want to get is like 55 bucks and is supposed to hold like 22 grams of ground of trim or bud. Bud I think thats up to 22 grams I don't think you have to stuff it but I think it works better that way. Not sure. You could always make your own extractor, then the size would be up to you. Im just not the crafty type.


thanks.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> The more work you put in the better the end product, its as simple as controlling yourself not to have flames around butane fumes. Also the main reason you do it outside. Its not hard at all, put herb in extractor, put lid on. Take lid off butane, press butane into the little hole on top, do this with a few cans until their is a bunch of amber/yellowish solvent in the bowl, place in hot water for it to evaporate the butane, and pour remainder into a metal bowl, place on a coffee warmer and walk away. Now how does that sound hard? It takes less physical work than using the bubble bags, just takes more actual time. I don't know about you guys but I let my bubble hash dry over night, so I don't think it takes any more time from start to finish than it would with bubble bags. Probably less, because once the oil stops bubbling on the coffee warmer, its ready to smoke. So about an hour to make the oil, maybe about 8 to refine it. 9 hours is less time than Im smoking my bubble hash in, start to finish. Its something Im going to give a try, Ive just never had honey oil. The bubble hash is great, but the oil is supposed to be way better.


ive made hash alot of ways but not yet with the honey be extractor, i still want to do it to see how i like it. its kinda like making it with alc. i made it with alc. and it was potent but kinda harsh really. i am still going to make some with the rubbing alc. though for cuts and pains


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

ive done the honey extractor a few times the stuff you get out is waaay past strong. that wax left me and several others in a state it not for greenhorns! ice hash is more work but the return is easier to manage. honey oil is a bitch to package


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

genuity said:


> ima look in to one,i like the ice hash thats easy to make,but that oil,not so much and no one around here even no anything about some "oil".
> 
> thanks.


 I know about some oil, I have spent the last few weeks watching a shit load of videos on how to make it. I posted a video not too many pages back about using a bubble bag with some dry ice, seem to work well for the guy, and he got a shit load of kief using that method, hmm, Ill post it again. I think its a cool video, I want to try this as well. Hell I want to try all the hash making methods.
[video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

I just wanna say I love hash.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

My little pup, been getting rimmed by a naughty Deep Blue....https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-9.html#post5166336

DOG..




just over 3 1/2 weeks of full 12/12,


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2011)

makes me want to get a few pieces of dry ice for my box. and i to want to make all forms of hash.
i was reading that in other countries they make hash by going out into the feilds of weed and rubbing the growing buds on theri hands to collect the reason then after awhile theyr hands are black and they peel it off and then sell looks really cool


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 13, 2011)

Man Look at the goo on them ladies, nice one DST


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I know about some oil, I have spent the last few weeks watching a shit load of videos on how to make it. I posted a video not too many pages back about using a bubble bag with some dry ice, seem to work well for the guy, and he got a shit load of kief using that method, hmm, Ill post it again. I think its a cool video, I want to try this as well. Hell I want to try all the hash making methods.
> [video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]


where do you buy dry ice from? what sort of store sells it because I am sure in the Dam it's gonna be a fekkin slog to find. Supermarkets are like corner shops here...I love it when i go back to the uk to a normal sized supermarket with a decent selection.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2011)

http://dabuddhavaporizer.com/index.php

the link goes to the vape i am getting tomorrow. its not the silver surfer but it is about 90 bucks cheaper and is made by the same company and is almost the same thing, and after reading reviews and asking around it seems alot like the buddah rather then the SS.
it comes with the whip,all the glass, screens and replacement screens, a bag and i think a sample of aroma therapy. i am not ordering mine though my locla shop has one for the same price plus 10 percent off for ommp


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

looks fancy....so the bag goes on that opening then?



mcpurple said:


> http://dabuddhavaporizer.com/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: Wish they showed you pictures of it in action....


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2011)

theri is no bag it has a whip or a hose type thing, like a hookah. i think on this one though you can adjust it for the bag. im not a fan of the bag though, i like the whip


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

i will be hittin up the cold storage for some dry ice,then off to get me some bags...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

i looked into this yesterday after watching that vid! http://www.allaboutice.com/dry-ice/dry_ice-products.html £60 for 10KG inl delivery. nbot sure bout to the damn mind D


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah, okay, so that's what the hose was for...you guys call it a Whip...do you not also call cars whips? Okay, so plug hose into socket, put weed in top, then what? Can you increase/decrease temps, how do you know when to vape...sorry for the Q's, just never really got into the whole vape thing.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> where do you buy dry ice from? what sort of store sells it because I am sure in the Dam it's gonna be a fekkin slog to find. Supermarkets are like corner shops here...I love it when i go back to the uk to a normal sized supermarket with a decent selection.


http://www.dryiceuk.co.uk/

maybe


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

available in quantities of 100kg and above. hmmm where to put 98kg of dry ice till next trim collection lol


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah well, thanks G, we'll keep looking, although I am in the Netherlands which is another country to the UK! lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

There's a couple of stores near me that sell dry ice. Maybe I'll give that a try since I've only done the ice/water method with bubble bags and the alcohol extraction methods so far. I made a tincture with alcohol and I also let the alcohol evaporate off once to make oil. I didn't get to try the oil though since my brother saw it and insisted I let him buy it from me. He said he'd heard about it and it was the only MJ related thing he'd never had the opportunity to try so I let him take it and he said it knocked him on his ass.
I've only used the bags twice so far and am still getting the hang of it. I don't think I got nearly the yield that you guys do out of it but what I did get was really nice so I now have a glass piece that I use only for hash. 

Like McDonalds, I'm lovin it, haha!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

I take it from the purchasing of dry ice you guys got the same smile on your face as I did when he started shaking that can. Look at all the goodness falling out of that thing!


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Ah well, thanks G, we'll keep looking, although I am in the Netherlands which is another country to the UK! lol


yea i know....lol
when i was workin at the cold storage,i use to have to make some of the orders,and that was the main place that they would use.....


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I take it from the purchasing of dry ice you guys got the same smile on your face as I did when he started shaking that can. Look at all the goodness falling out of that thing!


hehe, sure did, I was thinking, right I am off to do some now, then realised...where the fuk do I get dry ice!!! and so the story continues..



genuity said:


> yea i know....lol
> when i was workin at the cold storage,i use to have to make some of the orders,and that was the main place that they would use.....


there is certainly a lot of storage around NL what with the airport and rotterdam port...I just need to look, being lazy that's all G!!

Saying that, need to get my fingers working to wrap this cheese joint up...slurp.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh to have the life of one DST. Wake up, consult his own private menu, roll a breakfast J and then it's time for work. Once working, consult previously mentioned menu to select a nice snacktime strain for a J/bowl to get through to lunchtime where there just may be another J/bowl to be had and so on...

Needless to say, I'm 'green' with envy once again D.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I was thinking about this last night but am only getting round to sticking my 2 bob in.
> 
> So moving plants effectively is reducing yield? I fail to see how a plant in a plant pot being moved is going to cause it to produce less fruit?? Please explain how this movement effects yield, I am really interested.
> 
> ...


I did say that is what I experienced. I dont know the science behind it. My unorthodox way of testing was when I just stopped moving them around. I was really tired of lifting and moving plants anymore than I had to. That is when I noticed a little greater of a yield. Yield varies according to way too many factors, so I cant say that rotating has a negative affect. I can however say, Not rotating my own plants was a positive experience. I would advise, if anyone was curious, that they test it for his/herself and see if he/she benefits from one over the other.


Where do they call cars whips? Thats too funny! Ive seen vaporizer hoses called whips, not a car though.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

I suppose I could od the same but I'd get even less done than I do now which is already pretty bad. 

While you're enjoying that J, I guess I should get moving and try to make some progress today on something.

Peace,
Dez


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2011)

Another comment from the peanut gallery from me. As for what I've heard the rotating doesn't necessarily help things because it is not perfectly uniform. Sunlight is quite uniform, even though it does change it's angle from day to day. ALso light movers are uniform. If you had a plant on a slow moving (or any speed really) lazy susan type setup it would be advantagous I'm sure, but just moving your plants around, or changing sides from day to day confuses them and spends energy moving the plants leaves and stems toward the light. As far as I know that's the reasoning behind it, it's the energy spent moving and adjusting vs. making buds and resin.

Again this is what I've heard, but wanted to pass it along.

About Dry Ice, I remember back in the day Baskin Robbins used to sell dry ice in small quantities, might want to ask your local ice cream shop.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

I believe that most of us here at the 600 have the same opinion, use whatever method works for YOU the best. Everyone has different experiences even with the same methods. Thats awesome that you get better yield with less work, but I try to keep as even of a canopy as possible, it helps all of the plants not having to have the lights higher for a particular plant. Which I must say, is not the case in my tent, I need to do some bend over of branches but they are doing so well and I don't want to stress them any in flower, fingers crossed, knock on wood and the like, I have no hermies yet this run, can't wait to be using all clones, and get away from feminised seeds all together. I miss the outdoor growing so much, never had a hermie outdoors even with fem seeds.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. My bulb is on the side of each plant. If I face a plant the opposite direction, they would have to bend all the way back towards the light.

Im going to post a picture of a plant, you will notice the uniformed lean.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

Im not knocking your info, I may be wrong. Like I have said before, remember Im a newb indoor grower, my expertise is in the outdoor area. You guys are the experts to me when it comes to indoors. But again I say the plant does the same outdoors and the plant is not facing the same way at night as it was in the morning. So constantly moving the leaves and flowers to get the light is a natural occurrence. But the sun is also the perfect spectrum and awesomely powerful, that makes a HUGE difference. I can understand the idea though, you move the buds that are growing the biggest in the back so the smaller ones can catch up, which in turn slows the bigger ones back down because they are receiving less light, blah blah blah, Im sure you all get it too. I need to medicate, take it easy Club 600.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2011)

Trying out the tubes:


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

I mark the side of the pot that's directly facing the cooltubes in the vert grow so that if I have to move them for some reason or pull them out, I can put them back in as close to the exact same position as I can. Things are a little different in a vert room though as compared to having your light hanging above the plants. The lean towards the light is much more extreme so I think turning them would have a negative effect.


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

nice lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Trying out the tubes:
> View attachment 1379274


Sweet!
What is the LPM rating on your air pump? I've beem looking at them and am trying to decide what size I need.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Im not knocking your info, I may be wrong. Like I have said before, remember Im a newb indoor grower, my expertise is in the outdoor area. You guys are the experts to me when it comes to indoors. But again I say the plant does the same outdoors and the plant is not facing the same way at night as it was in the morning. So constantly moving the leaves and flowers to get the light is a natural occurrence. But the sun is also the perfect spectrum and awesomely powerful, that makes a HUGE difference. I can understand the idea though, you move the buds that are growing the biggest in the back so the smaller ones can catch up, which in turn slows the bigger ones back down because they are receiving less light, blah blah blah, Im sure you all get it too. I need to medicate, take it easy Club 600.


I know your not knocking  Im no expert either, Im still learning something new every day. I hope to pick your brain this coming season, for some outdoor growing. Outdoor growing worries me a bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2011)

My pump is a 400 gal/hour model. Cost $25. Heath used a 600 gal/hour if I remember correctly, and that was for all the tubes he had. At my hydro store a 600 g/h cost $45. I'm a cheap ass trying to save $20, lol.

Glad you like it west.

Oh... and about moving the plants stuff I heard. That was all from vert growers, like Dez mentioned the lean is more extreme in a vert grow... so that could be why they talk about it so much. Sorry for forgetting to include that tidbit of info to my useless babbling.

Haha... just noticed the word 'air' in front of pump dez. THe airpump is 38 L/min... does a great job. I used it for all my grows. From 28 gals of rez, down to the 3 gals it's pumping air into now. It's going into the little DWC, not the main tube rez. The tubes pretty much oxgenate their own rez from the waterfall effect.

Mine's the 18 w version.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/air-pumps-commercial-grade-c-421_468.html


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I mark the side of the pot that's directly facing the cooltubes in the vert grow so that if I have to move them for some reason or pull them out, I can put them back in as close to the exact same position as I can. Things are a little different in a vert room though as compared to having your light hanging above the plants. The lean towards the light is much more extreme so I think turning them would have a negative effect.


That is what I experienced. Here is an above view of a plant in my setup. Can you guess, which side of the picture the light would be on?


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

thats goin to b a mad house jig...


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

Well thanks for the replies peeps, the peanut gallery has spoken. I can see what you mean regarding the sun and the points do seem to have some weight to them. How is this going to work then if you have multiple light sources, or your light source is vertical? Should we all really be looking at one light source per plant? I know mine receive a couple at least....
ah well, too much thinking along these lines is hurtin ma heid, lol. Please keep rolling with it if you want so say owt......
[youtube]Kpy7seH5Hc8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> nice lol


NICE SET UP WESTY, YOU DA MAN,,,,hahahahaha. j/k It's on Jiggles!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

eh, right side.....


D.Gotti said:


> That is what I experienced. Here is an above view of a plant in my setup. Can you guess, which side of the picture the light would be on?


here's an easier one, can you guess which side the light was on , hehe


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry guys, and girl, I am a bit shtoned...


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Well thanks for the replies peeps, the peanut gallery has spoken. I can see what you mean regarding the sun and the points do seem to have some weight to them. How is this going to work then if you have multiple light sources, or your light source is vertical? Should we all really be looking at one light source per plant? I know mine receive a couple at least....
> ah well, too much thinking along these lines is hurtin ma heid, lol. Please keep rolling with it if you want so say owt......
> [youtube]Kpy7seH5Hc8[/youtube]



Thats my favorite song DST! See my signature. All my tents are set up the same way is that one for the most part.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> My pump is a 400 gal/hour model. Cost $25. Heath used a 600 gal/hour if I remember correctly, and that was for all the tubes he had. At my hydro store a 600 g/h cost $45. I'm a cheap ass trying to save $20, lol.
> 
> Glad you like it west.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was looking at a 40LPM and a 45LPM and was trying to decide between the two. I may do an all DWC grow in the future so I wanted to get one big enough for that just in case. I read that 1BMM is using two of the 40LPM ones for 15 buckets so I figured one would probably be enough for 6-8 buckets if I go that route. I'll use it to oxygenate my res for now for the E&F and for the two buckets I've got going. I figured I wouldn't need it for a flooded tube like yours due to the waterfall effect, like you said.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> eh, right side.....
> 
> here's an easier one, can you guess which side the light was on , hehe


Hahahaha! What happened to that? Is it marijuana?  Right is right.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> That is what I experienced. Here is an above view of a plant in my setup. Can you guess, which side of the picture the light would be on?


 Hmm, I dont have that much space in between my plants, my room is so full...just like last time, but its less plants. I tried to have some room, but they just got big on me. I remember when I first came into club600 and I told you guys about growing 12 plants in a 4x4 and vegging them for 6 weeks. You guys told me it would be crowded. You were right, so I took your advise this time and did 9 or less plants, I have 7 regular plants, and I dont have any fn, room. Once the bucket my autos are sitting on comes out I guess I will. I need some small fans I can clip on the corners of my tent instead of having the bigger oscillating fan in there. That would give me more room as well. Then my lower stuff can get good light as well. Need a new reflectore also, so much work...Outdoors, if you never did it, is so much easier than indoors. There isn't all of these issue to deal with, ph your water, don't let your plant get eaten or dry out, and you will have decent bud. Feed it properly and you will have killer buds, minimal of 8 hours sunlight, you will have huge killer buds. Of course the more the better. Its really that easy. Hope for good weather too, forgot about that. Thats my outdoor grow guide. It has served me well for a long time.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

If your going to use chicken wire to protect your plants, paint it brown, makes it almost impossible to see in the weeds, at least from a distance. Water ALOT in the summer time, unless you get alot of rain. Sativas are a no no in the North East, out west, take your pick, and umm, don't show anyone where they are, they will be gone come close to harvest time. Pickers wont be as patient as you. Prepare the soil, a lot of areas have good topsoil, but once you go down 6-10 inches then you start hitting clay, sand and crap like that, so did out a huge hole, 5 gallons or more and fill it with your favorite mix of soil. I couldn't tell anyone how to do any more than that. The sun does all the work for you, that is unless your going to top, lst or scrog. In that case its the same as indoors, just on a larger scale.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

I picked my brain for you, anyone who tells you its more complicated than that, is only making it hard on themselves. If you know what to put in your soil mix, and what to feed the plants, mother nature keeps the environment survivable for a cannabis plant in the spring and summer time, more often than not, she makes it ideal. Ideal is of course strain dependent and its up to you to find what will do the best in your area of the wilderness. I never did grow in a back yard, that sounds so nice. It was always an adventure to get to my big girls. The autos I did I kept close, but hell they were like 3 feet including the potters, which I dont suggest growing in potters unless you protect it with fencing, I had a bad experience with mine getting dug out and dumped over by pests.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

You lay it down very nicely Outs. I was going to try vegging indoors and flowering outside. I read a post about someone doing this. He used I think 60 clones with very little veg time, and got 60oz-/+ I was thinking 4 week veg indoors and flower outdoors for a couple big plants. How big do indicas generally get outdoors? Do the autoflowering plants get bigger outdoors than indoors? Would those be less noticeable?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2011)

Did you ever have one of those days with mixed results? Truck radiator cracked and there is not one available within 200 miles so I'm stranded until tomorrow. Well good, there are three ladies that need to be harvested now that I have the time. Finished that and checked my rollitup and went to the bathroom where I was promptly interrupted by a knock on the door and it seems the irs want to have a conversation about some back taxes...if I had any money there wouldn't be back taxes.
now to the good stuff...
shackzilla day 64 harvest




she was the pick of the litter...I'll do a smoke report later


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> You lay it down very nicely Outs. I was going to try vegging indoors and flowering outside. I read a post about someone doing this. He used I think 60 clones with very little veg time, and got 60oz-/+ I was thinking 4 week veg indoors and flower outdoors for a couple big plants. How big do indicas generally get outdoors? Do the autoflowering plants get bigger outdoors than indoors? Would those be less noticeable?


 Never grew a full indica but an indica dominant strain outdoors will grow somewhere in the range of 6 to 8 feet in my area, with some preveg time, 8 to who knows what. I thin most people who preveg also do a good bit of topping or LST to their plants, most dont let them grow straight up. But I usually do. I start from seed, april or may. Depending on the strain, usually average 7-14 feet. 14 feet being sativas, but I dont like to fuck with them, they dont finish here.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

hell yea cof,way to get things back on track.............
cesspool-8 weeks 12/12

grapegod-5 days 12/12

cesspool nug

some of the cesspool at 8 weeks

3 week 12/12 DWC cesspool clone


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

So if im looking for a 6 foot plant at most, would topping for 4 main colas be a good idea, or would the LST be better. Im doing my first LST now, but I have done plenty of topping. I notice indoors, even topped some plants will still grow almost as tall as the un-topped plant of the same variety. I only have a week of experience with LST.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

genuity said:


> grapegod-5 days 12/12


Hunny! Where is the table!?!?  I can hear it now!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> sorry guys, and girl, I am a bit shtoned...


And what a tune to be listening to when you are. Aaaaaaah.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 13, 2011)

Genuity, those are beautiful. I would like to try hydro one day. Im at week 3, with small buds and good frost, your buds look a bit bigger. Im in soil, so I guess I can't complain. That cesse pool looks like some killer shit. I love the name.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> Hunny! Where is the table!?!?  I can hear it now!


lol...........


Outdoorindica said:


> Genuity, those are beautiful. I would like to try hydro one day. Im at week 3, with small buds and good frost, your buds look a bit bigger. Im in soil, so I guess I can't complain. That cesse pool looks like some killer shit. I love the name.


yea,this is the 1st full one i did myself,i like it so far not that bad DWC is ok......
she is a nice smoke,but it has lost the headband smell,a has taken on a more fruit section in the supermarket....mmmmmmm


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Ah well, thanks G, we'll keep looking, although I am in the Netherlands which is another country to the UK! lol



Since you don't live in the US you wouldn't understand this but there is a famous female singer here in the states, I think she made it big from being on american idol?, can't remember her name at the moment but she didn't know if france was a country or not, didn't stop her from becoming famous and making millions.

I just have to laugh my ass off at times with some of the banter that goes on here. mr west, you are a riot with your comments, where to put 98kg of dry ice to next chop...loved it, and DST, I can just see you trying to figure out how these pictures of vaporizers work, and to the best of my knowledge, we don't call cars whips. I'll post up some pics of my vaporizer. If anyone in the UK or any other part of europe can find one of these, please let me know. Digi-Vapor VP500.

This is a well made machine, ceramic heating element, extra parts, bags, filters and screens. Everything fits together extremely well. I've had it a year or so and gets used almost every day. If you notice on the one close-up of where the mouthpiece goes in, there is a catch on the bottom that locks the mouthpiece into place for a really tight fit. It has 'O' rings in it, the seals are great. All you need do is let the machine fill the bag, pop it off, press it up to your lips to depress the valve and inhale.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Another comment from the peanut gallery from me. As for what I've heard the rotating doesn't necessarily help things because it is not perfectly uniform. Sunlight is quite uniform, even though it does change it's angle from day to day. ALso light movers are uniform. If you had a plant on a slow moving (or any speed really) lazy susan type setup it would be advantagous I'm sure, but just moving your plants around, or changing sides from day to day confuses them and spends energy moving the plants leaves and stems toward the light. As far as I know that's the reasoning behind it, it's the energy spent moving and adjusting vs. making buds and resin.
> 
> Again this is what I've heard, but wanted to pass it along.
> 
> About Dry Ice, I remember back in the day Baskin Robbins used to sell dry ice in small quantities, might want to ask your local ice cream shop.


So here's my two cents worth on the issue of moving plants. Unless I can't move them, they're getting moved and here is my reasoning. First off I don't have the experience of growing for years and years so if I get two ounces from a plant, I'm happy. Of course I would like to be able to grow enough to fill a barn each harvest but so far, no luck. I'm more interested in having nice quality bud, so my plants get moved and turned so my 'canopy' gets light from all angles. I may not move a plant for a week towards the end but in general I turn them every few days once they have stopped growing vertically.

I'm lucky, I have dry ice readily available at one of my local grocery stores, Publix for anyone else in the southeast. Outdoor I could kiss you for posting that video. My clones will be eight weeks tuesday, fresh trim. If I get lucky, I might be getting some fresh trim this saturday. That's for you DST, in some parts of the states trim refers to a woman's...that damn thing we are all slaves to.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> You lay it down very nicely Outs. I was going to try vegging indoors and flowering outside. I read a post about someone doing this. He used I think 60 clones with very little veg time, and got 60oz-/+ I was thinking 4 week veg indoors and flower outdoors for a couple big plants. How big do indicas generally get outdoors? Do the autoflowering plants get bigger outdoors than indoors? Would those be less noticeable?


Outdoor, I couldn't agree with you more about growing outside. My insane vietnam vet buddy grows in his back yard, he's nuts, anyway his first attempt was in crappy topsoil not even potting soil, never ph anything and had no clue as to nutes so he gave them 20-20-20 for the whole thing, fifty plants in one pot etc, etc. Chopped them three or four weeks early and the bud was killer, better than anything I had grown to that point.

Don Gotti, last year I took two plants and put them over his house outside after having them here for weeks. In a matter of a week they had grown almost a foot, it was amazing. So if you do that be prepared for the explosion of growth from the big hps in the sky.

Back to you outdoor. We have a super long growing season outdoors here. I'm not within ten degrees of the equator but I am at twenty seven degrees, close enough for me. I'm thinking of a ten foot or so long outdoor scrog for him this summer with sativas and your idea of digging holes and filling them with soil sounds appealing. Our natural soil here is basically sand and in the summer we get the rain, frog stranglers it rains so hard. I'm also thinking sativas because last year we had a ton of rain for about two weeks straight and the mold got to his plants. The heat and humidity here in the summer are killer and from everything I've read, sativas are the ticket, they like the heat and humidity. I'm goin' for the acapulco gold.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

Im around 45 degrees north what time of the year would be best to stick some outside?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> Im around 45 degrees north what time of the year would be best to stick some outside?


After you are positive there will be no more frost or freezes.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh sorry, I meant just for flowering. When is the best time up north where they will go into flower? Is there somewhere I can find this info?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Since you don't live in the US you wouldn't understand this but there is a famous female singer here in the states, I think she made it big from being on american idol?, can't remember her name at the moment but she didn't know if france was a country or not, didn't stop her from becoming famous and making millions.


[youtube]ANTDkfkoBaI[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

^^^^^^^lmfao!!!!^^^^^^^


----------



## duchieman (Jan 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Since you don't live in the US you wouldn't understand this but there is a famous female singer here in the states, I think she made it big from being on american idol?, can't remember her name at the moment but she didn't know if france was a country or not, didn't stop her from becoming famous and making millions.
> 
> I just have to laugh my ass off at times with some of the banter that goes on here. mr west, you are a riot with your comments, where to put 98kg of dry ice to next chop...loved it, and DST, I can just see you trying to figure out how these pictures of vaporizers work, and to the best of my knowledge, we don't call cars whips. I'll post up some pics of my vaporizer. If anyone in the UK or any other part of europe can find one of these, please let me know. Digi-Vapor VP500.
> 
> This is a well made machine, ceramic heating element, extra parts, bags, filters and screens. Everything fits together extremely well. I've had it a year or so and gets used almost every day. If you notice on the one close-up of where the mouthpiece goes in, there is a catch on the bottom that locks the mouthpiece into place for a really tight fit. It has 'O' rings in it, the seals are great. All you need do is let the machine fill the bag, pop it off, press it up to your lips to depress the valve and inhale.


Wow HU. That's like a high end espresso machine. Make mine a triple please, and don't go too far, I'll be wanting another.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2011)

Hah....you old timers are funny.....Yes...if you listen to any kind of homie homie music that has some brother talking about his $3,000 Chevy with $50,000 of shit put on it you will hear him refer to it as his "Whip".......I'll use it in a sentence.

Damn bro, that "whip" looks sic with those spinner rims!

It's usually a term that "Dirty South" rap will contain. And before the geritol users ask, "Dirty South" is rap that would be from Florida,Georgia,Alabama.

And to whoever it was that posted that song from Yelawolf...thank you...that shit is off the hook!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hah....you old timers are funny.....Yes...if you listen to any kind of homie homie music that has some brother talking about his $3,000 Chevy with $50,000 of shit put on it you will hear him refer to it as his "Whip".......I'll use it in a sentence.
> 
> Damn bro, that "whip" looks sic with those spinner rims!
> 
> ...


 We dont rock spinners on our whips no mo. we ridin' 4'z or better! u forgot to mention SC NC MS LA KT AR TX


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

My wheels are 17x10.5 on 315s. The rims spin inside the rubbers on a cold day.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> Im around 45 degrees north what time of the year would be best to stick some outside?


I'm around the 45th as well and I believe most people transplant to ground for most thing during the May long weekend, so I would think with a week or so either way??? I do know someone who can answer that but he's not as readily available as the guys here, so.

Edit. I'm sure that's the 3rd weekend in May for most, the long weekend that is. ???


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2011)

Memorial Day


cof


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

Ill have to research it more but thank you. 

Here is part of my fun fleet! No "whips" Just big boy toys!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Memorial Day
> 
> 
> cof


Queen Victoria Day here, her birthday.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hah....you old timers are funny....


Now what makes you think I'm old?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2011)

I want your Chevy....my dream ride is 87 C10...bagged....first year fuel injection on the 350..I'll settle for a carb. if I have too....been searching for a good one around my local for a while....tons and tons around me but they are all rust buckets....I'm looking for and easy project that won't take 4 donor trucks.LOL


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2011)

Whoever it was that posted the Yelawolf track....If you have the MP3 of "Kickin" and could somehow post it,it would be greatly appreciated...I can't find the track anywhere...all I can find is the video and for some reason my converter is fkt...Help...I think I have found my new music flavor for the month.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

the chevy has a 383 its actually fuel injected via f.a.s.t 4 barrel throttle body, on an edelbrock tbi manifold. 4l85e 4 speed full manual valve body, 2500 stall, with a gear vendors overdrive. yes thats 8 speeds 600ft lbs of torque and has holes in the bed fenders roof seat and carpet.  chevy


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Whoever it was that posted the Yelawolf track....If you have the MP3 of "Kickin" and could somehow post it,it would be greatly appreciated...I can't find the track anywhere...all I can find is the video and for some reason my converter is fkt...Help...I think I have found my new music flavor for the month.


glad some one liked yelawolf besides me. i unfortanutly do not have the mp3 track though.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you just made it move!!!!!!! Now I'm heading out to smoke a cancer stick and look at the only fast toy I have....My 07 Honda CBR1000RR......Goodnight 600


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> glad some one liked yelawolf besides me. i unfortanutly do not have the mp3 track though.


Def. very talented....I like his voice and the way his flow is so smooth.Thank you


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2011)

nice whips d gotti, lol. But seriously, I love them all. Those engines made mine move a little.

Question for the 600. I've been reading about OG kush some tonight and it seems to be one of those topics that sets off fights whether OG is more sativa or indica. In my personal experience I remember OG being somewhat sativa... but I haven't smoked it in a long long long time (at least that I remember, lol). So I'm not looking for the 'truth' as that might make people mad, but looking for your experience. Is your OG smoke more head or body?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> nice whips d gotti, lol. But seriously, I love them all. Those engines made mine move a little.
> 
> Question for the 600. I've been reading about OG kush some tonight and it seems to be one of those topics that sets off fights whether OG is more sativa or indica. In my personal experience I remember OG being somewhat sativa... but I haven't smoked it in a long long long time (at least that I remember, lol). So I'm not looking for the 'truth' as that might make people mad, but looking for your experience. Is your OG smoke more head or body?


 NIice politically correct way of asking!! I want to hear the answer as well, as I am looking for a nice "Kush " strain to grow.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

I use to have a Chevy truck like that but it was a long bed. Wish I could remember what year it was but I had it about 16 or 17 years ago and only for a short time. Mine was blue, lowered a little with some spring and swaybar upgrades and nice wheels but stock other than that. I like those stangs, always wanted one but never had one.

Most of my cars have either been many different VWs or newer pickups. Had every old VW except a notchback, even had a microbus and a transporter. Had a Formula Vee and a Super Vee at one point (track only cars) and that's about it besides the thirty or so motorcycles over the years. Nicest car was a 71 Squareback followed by a 65 Karmann Ghia. The Ghia was also the fastest car I've had with a 2276 stroker motor that was a blow through turbo motor with nitrous oxide. I'll have to see what kind of pics I can scrounge up but I wasn;t one to take many pics back then so may only find maybe the Ghia, a baja or two and maybe the Vee cars, not sure.

EDIT: I currently have a sweet ass (read ugly) 1994 Toyota desert race truck too that's SCORE and MDR tagged legal to run in the 1450 class and I think it was the mini trophy maybe, don't remember, have to check. I haven't used it in over a year because I don't have a tow vehicle anymore but it's still sitting in my buddy's fab shop. Most fun I've ever had in a car/truck right there.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

The most fun for me is the wheelies in the fox body. The second on my list is autocross with the sn95, the truck is a street vehicle.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

That's cool. I didn't mention the GTI I used to have that my brother and I used as an experiment in rally. We tried to race the Califorina Rally deal and it was a huge mess. Cool car but we were terrible and didn't prep properly. I caged it front to rear, put in race seats/harbess belts, added a halon system (required) and adjustable coilovers all around. That's it and it was lots of fun.

Ghia ran 11's though at Pomona, hehe. High 11's but still...11 second 1/4 mile.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> The most fun for me is the wheelies in the fox body. The second on my list is autocross with the sn95, the truck is a street vehicle.


 I was victim to wheelies in a fox body years ago. It would be fine If I was driving, but it was a friends car. I had an 89 GT with 400 lbs torque. It was the fastest car I ever had. I bought it modded. It had a cam head exhaust etc upgraded. I dont know much about the stuff, but I raced it on the street a lot and beat all the 5.0's around here. I would love to have that kind of power again, but I have no tickets in 4 years now so thats cool too.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 13, 2011)

Wife isn't feeling good so I'm out this bitch til tomoz.

Night 600!


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 13, 2011)

the sn95 has about 400hp, it runs through a six speed and aluminium driveshaft though. super quick, its almost as quick as the chevy. the fox was a solid 11 sec car, unfortunately I slacked on my springs and I bumped my button on my tach by accident raising the limiter to 7400 oops.. the following run was the fasted yet at 10.94 but sucked the copper headgasket into the cylinder and into the exhaust valve of cylinder 7. rebuild and awaiting good weather.


----------



## KeemGod (Jan 14, 2011)

U don't think that u need a bigger light? How did u manage getting 17 under a 600watter? How much off of each lady?


----------



## KeemGod (Jan 14, 2011)

Did u FIM or Top them? What size pots/soil/nutes? From seed or clones? Either way, How tall in veg?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Question for the 600. I've been reading about OG kush some tonight and it seems to be one of those topics that sets off fights whether OG is more sativa or indica. In my personal experience I remember OG being somewhat sativa... but I haven't smoked it in a long long long time (at least that I remember, lol). So I'm not looking for the 'truth' as that might make people mad, but looking for your experience. Is your OG smoke more head or body?


jig-my OG(Larry) hits the head and the body. Head a little more then body. its a sativa grower with indica leaves. the stretch is crazy, and if I want to get it to bush out at all, I have to top it atleast 2 times. Not a great yielder, but a well rounded high, with a pleasantly distinct tasting bud.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Since you don't live in the US you wouldn't understand this but there is a famous female singer here in the states, I think she made it big from being on american idol?, can't remember her name at the moment but she didn't know if france was a country or not, didn't stop her from becoming famous and making millions.
> 
> I just have to laugh my ass off at times with some of the banter that goes on here. mr west, you are a riot with your comments, where to put 98kg of dry ice to next chop...loved it, and DST, I can just see you trying to figure out how these pictures of vaporizers work, and to the best of my knowledge, we don't call cars whips. I'll post up some pics of my vaporizer. If anyone in the UK or any other part of europe can find one of these, please let me know. Digi-Vapor VP500.
> 
> This is a well made machine, ceramic heating element, extra parts, bags, filters and screens. Everything fits together extremely well. I've had it a year or so and gets used almost every day. If you notice on the one close-up of where the mouthpiece goes in, there is a catch on the bottom that locks the mouthpiece into place for a really tight fit. It has 'O' rings in it, the seals are great. All you need do is let the machine fill the bag, pop it off, press it up to your lips to depress the valve and inhale.


That is one piece of mad looking machinery HeadsUp!!!! And so glad that some peeps have chimed in on my Whips comment, lol. Looks like I started a Petrol Head thread!!! lol.



D.Gotti said:


> Oh sorry, I meant just for flowering. When is the best time up north where they will go into flower? Is there somewhere I can find this info?


I stick mine outside from May, I am in Europe.



jigfresh said:


> nice whips d gotti, lol. But seriously, I love them all. Those engines made mine move a little.
> 
> Question for the 600. I've been reading about OG kush some tonight and it seems to be one of those topics that sets off fights whether OG is more sativa or indica. In my personal experience I remember OG being somewhat sativa... but I haven't smoked it in a long long long time (at least that I remember, lol). So I'm not looking for the 'truth' as that might make people mad, but looking for your experience. Is your OG smoke more head or body?


Well my OG Kush is like SS said, both Head and Body, similarly it is stretchy as pakistan strains are to my believe. These strains will grow differently under different conditions I would have thought. Leaves are shorter and fatter like indica leaves, quick thick and waxy looking on the whole. And everything else ss said applies to the OG I know. It's def not just a sativa. It can put your ass on the couch good time!



KeemGod said:


> U don't think that u need a bigger light? How did u manage getting 17 under a 600watter? How much off of each lady?





KeemGod said:


> Did u FIM or Top them? What size pots/soil/nutes? From seed or clones? Either way, How tall in veg?


Who are you asking Keemgod? Numbers mean nothing under a light, it's the style of growing that matters.



strictly seedleSs said:


> jig-my OG(Larry) hits the head and the body. Head a little more then body. its a sativa grower with indica leaves. the stretch is crazy, and if I want to get it to bush out at all, I have to top it atleast 2 times. Not a great yielder, but a well rounded high, with a pleasantly distinct tasting bud.


Agree with everything said by SS.


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2011)

this has suddenly turned into an automobile forum lol, you americans and your v8's, can't you make it around in a 1.2l four cylinder like the rest of us europeans?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

hahaha, my first car was a Nissan Stanza, 1.6 litre, then I got a Renault 5 and it was 1.1l...lol actually it was something like 1.09l hehe

now i have a 60 grand parking space and no car...get yer head round that.


ghb said:


> this has suddenly turned into an automobile forum lol, you americans and your v8's, can't you make it around in a 1.2l four cylinder like the rest of us europeans?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

ghb, not all americans are driving v8's, probably most aren't, I'm not. I drive a v6, but it's a work van and it's a pig on gas, I mean petrol. I prefer a four cylinder car. I'm old and transportation to me is to get me from point a and then back to point b at the end of the day. I would rather spend my money of my grow room than on vehicles but that's just me.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

heads, I just replied to your post on 1BMM's thread, I was also thinking, if you have a small torch, set up a small box with the torch inside and leave that also near the drying buds. If the rest of the room is dark, the little critters head straight for the light, and then you just need to zap em with spray...i have done this by error when i left a torch on in the room my stuff was drying in and found out it worked a treat. Left it out twice and then no more appeared.

EDIT...now i am itching....


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you DST. I just happen to have a new led 'torch', flashlight here in the states. Everyone who feels the 'itch' to respond please chime in on this question, it is not solely directed at DST. If I take the torch/flashlight and put it in my room in a box by the plants, do you think the light will affect the plants during their dark cycle? I would rather not chop them but I also don't want the problem to get worse. My girls are almost finished, a few days shy of eight weeks and they are all clones so they could actually already be eight weeks. I don't generally start counting until the last one starts showing. More precisely, I'm concerned about casey jones, she will be four weeks into flower tomorrow, will the light affect her?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 14, 2011)

Bugs.....nnnooooo


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

the torch thing should be okay, just make sure the light is not shining directly on em. i wouldn't think a couple of nights is going to do anything to be honest......


Heads Up said:


> Thank you DST. I just happen to have a new led 'torch', flashlight here in the states. Everyone who feels the 'itch' to respond please chime in on this question, it is not solely directed at DST. If I take the torch/flashlight and put it in my room in a box by the plants, do you think the light will affect the plants during their dark cycle? I would rather not chop them but I also don't want the problem to get worse. My girls are almost finished, a few days shy of eight weeks and they are all clones so they could actually already be eight weeks. I don't generally start counting until the last one starts showing. More precisely, I'm concerned about casey jones, she will be four weeks into flower tomorrow, will the light affect her?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of going to the store to pick up a hot shot pest strip, one of those yellow ones and putting it into the box with the light. Sound like an idea?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

I reckon that should do the trick....and if not you just spray the little shits. I also found that sticking the torch in a pile of snow seemed to kill them haha...but in your area I don't think that is an option.


Heads Up said:


> I'm thinking of going to the store to pick up a hot shot pest strip, one of those yellow ones and putting it into the box with the light. Sound like an idea?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't have any v8 vehicles ATM. My jeep is a straight 6 and the Toyota is a 2.2l 4cyl. Last v8 I had was the two Nissan titans I sold end of '09.
I got to drive a Lotus Elise not too ling ago that was super quick and fun to drive. Bitchin around town car because of it's size and weight. I think its a 2010 but not sure bout that.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2011)

no v8 here either, i got a eagle vision that runs good but looks not so good it has a v6 3.3L.
we also got a scottsdale on 35s and a 350 engine, the engine looks small insuch a big truck, i think it could fit a 454


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

no V8, just a V6 with a 3.3l engine, hehe. Hardly anyone drives even with a 3 litre engine in Europe. I guess now your petrol/gas prices are rocketing that the smaller engine will become more popular state side.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

$1.13/L CND, yesterday.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2011)

DST said:


> no V8, just a V6 with a 3.3l engine, hehe. Hardly anyone drives even with a 3 litre engine in Europe. I guess now your petrol/gas prices are rocketing that the smaller engine will become more popular state side.


i actually prefer smaller engines in most cases. i had a older chevy luv with a 4 cylinder Isuzu motor in it and it was by far my favorite vehicle ive had, ran great, low on gas, and good still go mobbin in the mud and hills in the lil pick up. and it seems the hybrid cars are getting real popular now here.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

V8? V6? Piss off, three cyclinder madness!  I learnt to drive on a turbocharged V8 alongside a citroen 2cv, but well, my skoda fabia is super fun to kick around the city  not too fast but damn i can get it to dance 

In the UK, you just plain won't be able to insure anything worth driving unless you're old or stinking rich. Costs me over £1000 a year to insure my 1.2L 3 cylinder, i looked at a 1.6l vw polo and they wanted justover £4000. As it is i've not been able to afford insurance for coming upto 3 years now, and am untaxed as well haha.

Think i need to rent a farmhouse and start growing!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

Mikael Colville-Andersen - Why We Shouldn't Bike with a Helmet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07o-TASvIxY

[youtube]07o-TASvIxY[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2011)

454 in a '98 chevy truck-will pass everything but a service station

back to subject
DOG day 49 of 12/12




frosty wench


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

Good morning 600. Can't wait for the electric car myself, we had it once and they killed it. See the movie, "Who Killed The Electric Car?" Very enlightening. What little bit I was into cars when I was younger I've outgrown, it probably helped that I drove Tow Truck as one of my first jobs and later in life sold cars and see them for what they are. Anyway I'm with Heads Up, I'd rather spend the money, even the fuel savings, insurance, etc, on my grow, or something else.

I'd like to invite you guys to pop by my thread if you like, I updated it yesterday with lots of pics. There's one I posted on the Breeders forum I'd like to post here too.

Cheers
Duchie 



The root ball on one of my two new Jackhammers after 4 nodes.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2011)

Pretty buds on the dogs cof. I can't wait to grow mine out.

Nice balls duchie.

I got both ends of the spectrum in my driveway. 1.6L - 4 cyl - 35 m/gal. And the beastly 5.9L - V8 - 12 m/gal. I sure feel like an american in that car. On the freeway, I'm either looking up at everyone, or looking down on them.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

lol @ ttt + the v6 + v8's lmao i drove a 1.3 turbo diesel astra van last for the firm  $1.13 with conversion thats like 80p or less? its £1.20-£1.30 over here


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, @ 1.2 BP = 1.89 CDN which is currently above the US dollar. Something DST said slapped me right in the face and woke me up, actually it was a question.



> I guess now your petrol/gas prices are rocketing that the smaller engine will become more popular state side.


I never thought of it that way. The more fuel efficient cars we choose to drive, thinking we're helping our pocket books, the less fuel is consumed resulting in fuel prices being driven up to make up for the shortfall. What the feck is the sense then? I know it still helps the the atmosphere and I'm definitely all for that but cmon, they still got us by the balls. Even more reason to push for electric, but then you need to plug it in and you know those prices aren't locked in, so, I don't know, the only thing they don't control are my legs so I guess I'll have to buy a bike.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 14, 2011)

lol i drive the truck on occasion. the two stangs are track cars, one was street/autoX but some street laws changed. My daily is a toyota corolla 2006, had since new. great around town awesome mileage, i get about 30 something miles per gallon, lol the fox uses 5 gallons per mile. yes GPM. I gotta take my car pics down now, safety first. 

Smells wonderful here in the morning!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> lol i drive the truck on occasion. the two stangs are track cars, one was street/autoX but some street laws changed. My daily is a toyota corolla 2006, had since new. great around town awesome mileage, i get about 30 something miles per gallon, lol the fox uses 5 gallons per mile. yes GPM. I gotta take my car pics down now, safety first.
> 
> Smells wonderful here in the morning!


LOL, I'm glad you clarified that GPM for us.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

frosty wench indeed mr cof!!!!


curious old fart said:


> 454 in a '98 chevy truck-will pass everything but a service station
> 
> back to subject
> DOG day 49 of 12/12
> ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice pics Cof. Woof Woof. 

I envy you DTS id like to bike wherever i need to go haha. I have 2 V8 trucks with 350 gas and man do they suck the gas down. It cost me an average of 40- 50 $ a day to keep the fam on the road especially in the warmer months. Ho hum. 

Also nice pics Gotti and welcome to the club.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks masonman! Unfortunately, I just found out while checking for salt buildup, I have my first batch of hermies ever.  Nanners on 4 of 6. Only a couple on each but you know the stories. If you see one.....yep. So 4 girls down at about 7 weeks flower. I left 1 blue mystic and 1 super skunk, No nuts. If the show up Ill leave them to get some beans....Maybe, or Snip Snip. Pictures in a few. Just gotta trim and hang them.

I ride my bicycle to the store in town and the post office. Its a good practice for everyone, it helps keep you young and healthy.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 14, 2011)

I was sort of where you are before selling my trucks. They were both 5.6l V8 Titans loaded with tools and materials just about every day of the week and my wife drives an SUV so our fuel costs were pretty high. An average of 750 miles per week were put in the trucks so I had to get an account with a fuel company just to keep up. 1500 Miles each week at an average of 16 MPG gets expensive. I don't miss getting the gas card bill at all, hehe.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a few options for transportaion. 1200cc bike, 2.5L 4 cyl., and 327 with a 2 barrel carb. Gas prices make me laugh, the oil prices go up for a million different reasons. Check out the movie duchie metioned. Think about this, the CRX HF got over 50 miles to the gallon....they stopped making them in 1991. The new CRZ is getting something around 37.....huh?!?!?! The CRZ is a hybrid, the CRX is an old school honda 4 banger. I had a CRX, not even the HF model, and I got 52 miles to the gallon on the way to mammoth. I believe it was the DZ-16 motor, or something like that. Not trying to get too conspiracy theorist, but if honda was making a non "HF" motor that could get 52 miles to the gallon in 91, why is the hybrid getting 37 in 11???? Do car makers own gas companies?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bud PrOn


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 14, 2011)

Huh good point Stictly Seedless. Hey do you all remember the guy who reinvented the carburator to burn fuel more efficiently. He boasted significant gains in MPG in a few diffrent vehicle platforms. Then again you probably have not heard much about him becasue he scared the oil industry to death with his creation. I think they paid him to shut the fk up or else IMO. GREED god help us.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 14, 2011)

Coming along nicely GT


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow, @ 1.2 BP = 1.89 CDN which is currently above the US dollar. Something DST said slapped me right in the face and woke me up, actually it was a question.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of it that way. The more fuel efficient cars we choose to drive, thinking we're helping our pocket books, the less fuel is consumed resulting in fuel prices being driven up to make up for the shortfall. What the feck is the sense then? I know it still helps the the atmosphere and I'm definitely all for that but cmon, they still got us by the balls. Even more reason to push for electric, but then you need to plug it in and you know those prices aren't locked in, so, I don't know, the only thing they don't control are my legs so I guess I'll have to buy a bike.


Funny thing the price of oil. In the united states many regular working americans believe in the supply and demand system controlling things. I say bullshit and oil is the perfect example. Here the gallon is the measurement system. I'm paying $3.10 a gallon. To fill my van it takes about sixty or seventy dollars. If supply and demand does indeed control the prices of things, why would the price go up if supply kept the same but demand fell? Can anyone in their lifetime remember a true oil shortage? OPEC grabbed us by the balls in the early seventies but there was no oil shortage to support the jump in prices, it was pure manipulation. Now the price of a barrel of oil is again outrageous, why? Because speculators in oil around the world are driving the price up again, it has not a thing to do with an oil shortage or demand. We are far behind as far as alternative energy or for that matter conservation than the EU. We have a country full of a so called conservative party that is pro business. They want to drill for oil everywhere, tote guns everywhere, drive big american cars, have no regulations on industry or wall street while telling us how they are conservatives. The only thing about them in my opinion that is conservative is their thinking. I believe they are still stuck in the Ozzie and Harriet days where dad was the king, mom wore a dress to cook dinner and the kids didn't dare sass their parents. The older I get, the more cynical I become about any organized anything. I still have faith in the everyday man to do the right thing, I just have no faith in business or government doing the right thing. Why does a person making millions want to become a congress person making not even two hundred thousand a year? Why do so many millionairs run for office in america? Why is big business now allowed to donate as much money as it wishes to a candidate? The everyday american is becoming nothing more than the cash cow with our taxes for the powerful. In my opinion there are three kinds of power, political, money and religious. I'm still trying to figure out which is the most corrosive?

Edit...I'll never run for office, I don't want crosshairs ending up on my picture. I'm not a religious person. That leaves money. I'll keep buying my lottery tickest and hoping for that group excursion to the dam. If money does corrupt, we should be a well corrupted bunch upon our return to the states.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm like you HU and I'm doing everything I can to show it all to my daughter. We have a very open relationship with her, my wife and I, because we think that it is the best thing that we can give to her in order to have a chance in this world. We do not believe in sheltering children from TRUE knowledge. The best way to oppress is to sustain ignorance.

OK, funny song time? Might have been around, I dont know. 

[video=youtube;z9BOFNDpJpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9BOFNDpJpg[/video]

By the way HU? Yes.......you ARE old if you've seen Moby Grape.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh for the love of super harsh berry flavored scissor/finger hash.......an elbow wet  Too bad they didnt get to swell up fully. 

My wife is using my drying rack to dry blueberries for the chinchillas at the moment, so I had to fasten something together real quick.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

As soon as I can duchie, rep to you. Nothing to do with growing, simply for the way you and your wife are handling your daughter. I am a firm believer in not sheltering your kids. Truth, or truth to the best of your knowledge is always the best way to go in my opinion and it should especially extend to your kids. Most parents make the mistake of being overbearing parents. I was always a believer in giving them as much freedom as they could stand as long as they were willing to pay the consequences for their actions. I spoke to them bluntly. I was in a relationship for several years with a woman with two girls. As they started getting to that age, I started talking to them about boys and not to depend on some guy telling them they wouldn't cum in them. I told them both, early, get the pill, protect yourself do not depend on a boy. I am not insane enough to buy into the not my kid syndrome, kids are kids, if you don't guide them, someone else with bad info will. 

For now, a tip of the hat to you and yours. Good job.


Oh, and yes, I am old. How about commander cody and his lost planet airmen, muddy waters, janis, we don't even need to speak her last name, Genesis when peter gabriel was with them. Watcher of they skys? Traffic, blind faith, the eagles when joe walsh was with them. I had forgotten all about moby grape until you posted that video. I went to the atlantic city music festival which took place about a month before woodstock and then the pocono festival, another three day event at the pocono raceway in the mountains of pennsylvania. I have seen so many of the old bands I can't remember half of who I have seen. My one true regret, I never saw Jimi.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you HU, I appreciate that. We kind of take it a bit further though. We talk about a lot of things they just don't cover a lot in school. We fully disclose our finances to her and show her our budget when we come across that extra money somewhere. We had a pretty decent tax refund last year of a few thousand bucks and we showed her the very short list we put together of what to do with it. We talk about banks, insurance companies and credit card companies and how they fee and penalize us to death. How a real loan looks like with amortization tables and all showing how much the bank gets and how little your loan is paid off after 12.5 years of a 25 year mortgage. Better yet the the 110 plus percent the bank just made off you in that looooooong 25 years of your life. I mean everything, other than the obvious immoral shit and shame on anyone who thinks that, and I'm telling you, I have a young woman who is brilliant and very gifted and full of common sense, and won't take crap from nobody, not even me. Well I'm not as old as you but my sisters are, which gave me an earlier start then most my age, but that is quite a lineup there. My first show was 78 when I saw my favorite band EH, Rush.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey 600! just got back from snowboarding up in the mountains for a few days and have allot of catching up to do haha. 
I just googled my sig and "club 600" is the first thing that pops up  top of the page 
Well back to work.
 600

whodat


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 14, 2011)

HU....If you spoke that shit at like a Sunday sermon I bet you would def. draw a crowd...The TRUTH is the religion I believe in. I love it and keep it up man. I like the way you think. Bet me and you could have some good conversation...Me and the wifey might be headin to South Florida(Ft. Myers area) in August to show off the new baby to her family...If you're up to it..when the time comes, we need to meet up...Let me know what you think.

Peace
Endlscycle


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600! just got back from snowboarding up in the mountains for a few days and have allot of catching up to do haha.
> I just googled my sig and "club 600" is the first thing that pops up  top of the page
> Well back to work.
> 600
> ...


Mine too...I just did the same thing....600LUV...LOL


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 14, 2011)

I cant wait to get this next run on the Road i have most of my Ingredient for my Super Soil.
Their were a few items i couldn't find the exactly same thing but for the most part i think ill be alright

*2 Big Bags of Roots Organics
1 Bag Of Bio Bizz Light
A Bag Of Dolomite Lime
Wiggle Worm Castings
Happy Frog Bat Guano
Something Called Humisolve it was the only Humic acid they had but i dont see anything about Trace Minerals on the Package......
DTE Blood Meal and
DTE Fish Bone Meal for a total of $$139.57

*Also i will be running these in 7 gallon Pots 1/3 Super Soil the Rest Roots Organic and Bio Bizz Light


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 14, 2011)

You making layers with the Super soil or are you just mixing it all up?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

7 gallon pots, that seems pretty big. How many pot will you fill with what you bought there?


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 14, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> You making layers with the Super soil or are you just mixing it all up?


No with Super Soil yours Supposed to fill your pots up 1/3 with Super soil and the rest will be a Mix of Roots Organic and Biobizz Light.

Im thinking i will make a 1/2 batch for now Just to see my results anyway pics in a little


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 14, 2011)

Just drank a bottle of magnesium citrate...now we wait.....this stuff makes you shit liquid like you wouldn't believe....fkn stupid kidneys.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I was sort of where you are before selling my trucks. They were both 5.6l V8 Titans loaded with tools and materials just about every day of the week and my wife drives an SUV so our fuel costs were pretty high. An average of 750 miles per week were put in the trucks so I had to get an account with a fuel company just to keep up. 1500 Miles each week at an average of 16 MPG gets expensive. I don't miss getting the gas card bill at all, hehe.


 I dont know why, but my stock Honda Prelude gets 16 mpg !! I cant believe it. 2.3l 4 cyl. 5spd.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Funny thing the price of oil. In the united states many regular working americans believe in the supply and demand system controlling things. I say bullshit and oil is the perfect example. Here the gallon is the measurement system. I'm paying $3.10 a gallon. To fill my van it takes about sixty or seventy dollars. If supply and demand does indeed control the prices of things, why would the price go up if supply kept the same but demand fell? Can anyone in their lifetime remember a true oil shortage? OPEC grabbed us by the balls in the early seventies but there was no oil shortage to support the jump in prices, it was pure manipulation. Now the price of a barrel of oil is again outrageous, why? Because speculators in oil around the world are driving the price up again, it has not a thing to do with an oil shortage or demand. We are far behind as far as alternative energy or for that matter conservation than the EU. We have a country full of a so called conservative party that is pro business. They want to drill for oil everywhere, tote guns everywhere, drive big american cars, have no regulations on industry or wall street while telling us how they are conservatives. The only thing about them in my opinion that is conservative is their thinking. I believe they are still stuck in the Ozzie and Harriet days where dad was the king, mom wore a dress to cook dinner and the kids didn't dare sass their parents. The older I get, the more cynical I become about any organized anything. I still have faith in the everyday man to do the right thing, I just have no faith in business or government doing the right thing. Why does a person making millions want to become a congress person making not even two hundred thousand a year? Why do so many millionairs run for office in america? Why is big business now allowed to donate as much money as it wishes to a candidate? The everyday american is becoming nothing more than the cash cow with our taxes for the powerful. In my opinion there are three kinds of power, political, money and religious. I'm still trying to figure out which is the most corrosive?
> 
> Edit...I'll never run for office, I don't want crosshairs ending up on my picture. I'm not a religious person. That leaves money. I'll keep buying my lottery tickest and hoping for that group excursion to the dam. If money does corrupt, we should be a well corrupted bunch upon our return to the states.


Wow nicely put, and I totally agree 100% I have so many theories and ideas about the world as it sits currently, but I talk to deaf ears!! +rep for ya man!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 14, 2011)

stock honda prelude that you drive like a sup'd up porsche...keep that foot out of it...LOL


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

OK, I just discovered the tell tale sign that you are a little obsessed with growing and smoking great weed and the joy they bring. It's when you start looking at flights to the Dam and figuring how your gonna sell it to the Mrs.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> OK, I just discovered the tell tale sign that you are a little obsessed with growing and smoking great weed and the joy they bring. It's when you start looking at flights to the Dam and figuring how your gonna sell it to the Mrs.


your only onsessive if your planning your next flight on the way home from there


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hola My 600 Friends, This Thread is a monster. 

About 4 weeks into my latest tent grow. Blackberry and Fruity Pebbles.

[video=youtube;wikcBlKU2yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wikcBlKU2yE[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

Ha ha. I think that's hooked. But why avoid the inevitable. Hey DST, how's bike riding in Nederland, can a guy rent a Harley or something like that?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 14, 2011)

Wifey and I have been talking about going to the Dam for a bit now but don't want to take the kids and it's hard to get someone to watch them long enough to make the trip over worthwhile. We'll get it figured out eventually, just don't know when.

If she'd just let me take my younger brother instead of her things would be all set and I'd be heading over in April (Birthday month) but I've been informed that that's not happening, lol. I can dream though, right?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

Actually cof, the mother land is not too far from there. I've never been so we've been talking something like starting in Italy and finishing further north in Europe, probably London. Have you been?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Wifey and I have been talking about going to the Dam for a bit now but don't want to take the kids and it's hard to get someone to watch them long enough to make the trip over worthwhile. We'll get it figured out eventually, just don't know when.
> 
> If she'd just let me take my younger brother instead of her things would be all set and I'd be heading over in April (Birthday month) but I've been informed that that's not happening, lol. I can dream though, right?


C,mon now, work it, wwwwork it!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.cheapflights.com/flights-to-amsterdam/


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Actually cof, the mother land is not too far from there. I've never been so we've been talking something like starting in Italy and finishing further north in Europe, probably London. Have you been?


only in my dreams


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm the same way Dez, my wife would kill me if I went without her, and frankly I wouldn't want to go without her. So that doubles the bill, so by the time that happens my daughter will be age of majority so then, well you know. She has mentioned going to University in Germany before. Hmmmm, Work it WWWWork it!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to make a return trip to the dam soon. I'm hooked on that place. Still can't get over the red light district. Never walked past 70+ girls I could screw with the flash of some cash. Crazy sheit. I so wish I could have taken pictures to share with you guys, but my tour guide informed me what a bad idea taking a picture would be. Don't know about riding motorcycles, but riding a bike there was fun. It's like car traffic is over here... just bikes everywhere.

Nice video wormdrive.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree the Dam is awesome!! I would love to go back. I found a hell of a deal, it was only 800 round trip. I flew from texas to the dam nonstop too. I am trying to find the website again. I will post when i do.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2011)

I flew to England first... LAX to Heathrow, nonstop cost $800 on priceline.com From there it was like 40 pounds on easyjet to get to the dam... then 40 pounds back. I think 40 pounds is something like $65.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 14, 2011)

So airfare seems decent from what I see, I was expecting a bit more, but what about everything else. I'm a frugal guy, I just demand cleanliness, good food and service, that's it. Don't plan to be in a room much anyway.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2011)

Demand and Supply can be a funny thing, different goods however are effected in different ways. 

Put simply, Demand and Supply is Elastic...you have Elastic goods and Inelastic goods. For example, a company that sells Matches puts the price of a box of matches up by 10 cents, 10 cents is probably not a massive amount to people, so the demand when the price goes up isn't effected as much, but the companies revenue goes up massively because the % incrase to them is quite large, but the actual physical increase is not. There are equations but I won't bore you with them...

Habit forming and necessity goods often fall under this realm, so when the price of oil is increased, the demand normally stays fairly similar. Some people may get a bit more frugal, but generally not much change. So normal deman supply rules do not always apply.




Heads Up said:


> Funny thing the price of oil. In the united states many regular working americans believe in the supply and demand system controlling things. I say bullshit and oil is the perfect example. Here the gallon is the measurement system. I'm paying $3.10 a gallon. To fill my van it takes about sixty or seventy dollars. If supply and demand does indeed control the prices of things, why would the price go up if supply kept the same but demand fell? Can anyone in their lifetime remember a true oil shortage? OPEC grabbed us by the balls in the early seventies but there was no oil shortage to support the jump in prices, it was pure manipulation. Now the price of a barrel of oil is again outrageous, why? Because speculators in oil around the world are driving the price up again, it has not a thing to do with an oil shortage or demand. We are far behind as far as alternative energy or for that matter conservation than the EU. We have a country full of a so called conservative party that is pro business. They want to drill for oil everywhere, tote guns everywhere, drive big american cars, have no regulations on industry or wall street while telling us how they are conservatives. The only thing about them in my opinion that is conservative is their thinking. I believe they are still stuck in the Ozzie and Harriet days where dad was the king, mom wore a dress to cook dinner and the kids didn't dare sass their parents. The older I get, the more cynical I become about any organized anything. I still have faith in the everyday man to do the right thing, I just have no faith in business or government doing the right thing. Why does a person making millions want to become a congress person making not even two hundred thousand a year? Why do so many millionairs run for office in america? Why is big business now allowed to donate as much money as it wishes to a candidate? The everyday american is becoming nothing more than the cash cow with our taxes for the powerful. In my opinion there are three kinds of power, political, money and religious. I'm still trying to figure out which is the most corrosive?
> 
> Edit...I'll never run for office, I don't want crosshairs ending up on my picture. I'm not a religious person. That leaves money. I'll keep buying my lottery tickest and hoping for that group excursion to the dam. If money does corrupt, we should be a well corrupted bunch upon our return to the states.





duchieman said:


> Ha ha. I think that's hooked. But why avoid the inevitable. Hey DST, how's bike riding in Nederland, can a guy rent a Harley or something like that?


Not sure about Harleys, you would probably be better asking JustLearning73 who is a motor bike club guy and was over here...all I iknow is

MAC BIKE, hehehe - our good friend Jig enjoying a cycle on the streets of the Dam!!!





Dezracer said:


> Wifey and I have been talking about going to the Dam for a bit now but don't want to take the kids and it's hard to get someone to watch them long enough to make the trip over worthwhile. We'll get it figured out eventually, just don't know when.
> 
> If she'd just let me take my younger brother instead of her things would be all set and I'd be heading over in April (Birthday month) but I've been informed that that's not happening, lol. I can dream though, right?


Ah, the old, I don't trust you while you are away. This was my Mums opinion and how I was raised (and also falls in line with the discussion on how you guys bring your kids up - my old dear was aliberated women in some areas). Teenagers don't just have sex at night, teenagers have sex whenever they can, so why wouldn't I want my children to be in as safe an environment as possible....which is why both my sister and I where aloowed to have our girlfiends and boyfriends sleep over with us!!! If you go for a night out back home, or a weekend away, do you also fuk prossies? which could be looked at in a similar way. 

Women with that attitude PI$$ me off. Sorry, this is my home and women throughout the world think it is some sort of den of iniquity...hahahahaha. I am only joking...but womens ideas on things are a bit haywire.

WOMEN: Honey, me and the girls are thinking of heading off for a girly weekend, would that be okay with you?

MAN: FUK YEH WOMEN, get out of here. 

The man then spends the next week ensuring that his wife doesn't change her mind, helping her with arrangements, possibly even suggesting outfits (sexy ones are often suggested as well) The next week is liberating, you get on better, things seem easy. You are happy, you will be having a free weekend as well. The wife goes away (who knows what happens, but if you read The Game by Neil Strauss...well that tells you all really)

Man situation:

MAN: Honey, me and the lads where thinking of heading of to the Dam for the weekend for a laugh.

WOMEN: Shall I call the lawyer and get the divorce papers sorted?

I must be blessed, my wife although not mad like me, has a very open and trusting mind. I have phoned her pissed out of my head from brothels in Amsterdam before....and I can put my hand on my heart and say I have never parted for cash for sex (well not directly anyway) Brothels can be a good laugh, you don't need to fuk someone. My ex boss was addicted to Ho's, and we use to go to the top club in Amsterdam, Yap Yums all the time. 150 euro charge to get in, then free drinks. Fun times.



jigfresh said:


> I'm hoping to make a return trip to the dam soon. I'm hooked on that place. Still can't get over the red light district. Never walked past 70+ girls I could screw with the flash of some cash. Crazy sheit. I so wish I could have taken pictures to share with you guys, but my tour guide informed me what a bad idea taking a picture would be. Don't know about riding motorcycles, but riding a bike there was fun. It's like car traffic is over here... just bikes everywhere.
> 
> Nice video wormdrive.


Look forward to it,



justlearning73 said:


> I agree the Dam is awesome!! I would love to go back. I found a hell of a deal, it was only 800 round trip. I flew from texas to the dam nonstop too. I am trying to find the website again. I will post when i do.


Sure is bru!



duchieman said:


> So airfare seems decent from what I see, I was expecting a bit more, but what about everything else. I'm a frugal guy, I just demand cleanliness, good food and service, that's it. Don't plan to be in a room much anyway.


Cleanliness, CHECK, Good Food - CHECK (providing you go to the right places) Good Service - hahahahahaha...the dutch are not renowned for their good service.....their favourite phrase is. Dat is niet mogelijk! That is not possible...and for such a liberated country it's often hard to believe how crap the service can be.

Happy weekend people.

DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 15, 2011)

i just hung this oscillating fan up side down in my tent, it works great 

1 week 4 days into flowering..

11 plants.. 1 kings kush (GHSC), 1 sour kush aka head band (DNA) , 9 sharks breath (DNA)

sorry about the shitty quality..


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys, some green minge, if ye wanna see leg's and tings then the rest is in my journal. 


*Bleeseberry Kush*
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382517-deep-psychosis-15-01/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382533-psycho-killer-15-01-2/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382527-psycho-killer-15-01/


*Psycho Killer*
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382525-deep-psychosis-15-01-3/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382515-bleeseberry-kush-15-01-4/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382522-bleeseberry-kush-15-01/


*Deep Psychosis*
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382524-psycho-killer-15-01-3/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382516-psycho-killer-15-01-4/

*Timewarp*
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382510-psycho-killer-15-01-5/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1382511-timewarp-15-01-2/


*BX2 Mini scrog*


Peace,

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thank you HU, I appreciate that. We kind of take it a bit further though. We talk about a lot of things they just don't cover a lot in school. We fully disclose our finances to her and show her our budget when we come across that extra money somewhere. We had a pretty decent tax refund last year of a few thousand bucks and we showed her the very short list we put together of what to do with it. We talk about banks, insurance companies and credit card companies and how they fee and penalize us to death. How a real loan looks like with amortization tables and all showing how much the bank gets and how little your loan is paid off after 12.5 years of a 25 year mortgage. Better yet the the 110 plus percent the bank just made off you in that looooooong 25 years of your life. I mean everything, other than the obvious immoral shit and shame on anyone who thinks that, and I'm telling you, I have a young woman who is brilliant and very gifted and full of common sense, and won't take crap from nobody, not even me. Well I'm not as old as you but my sisters are, which gave me an earlier start then most my age, but that is quite a lineup there. My first show was 78 when I saw my favorite band EH, Rush.


Holy jumpin' jesus, we've gone from grease monkeys to raising children as our topics on the six hundred, we must be high. I have a channel called Paladia? on my lineup of tv choices and it is nothing but a music channel. Last night Rush in Germany was on.

Here's a little something for you. The youngest girl from my last relationship had turned thirteen. One day she comes into my bedroom while I'm watching television and plops down next to me. We start talking and she tells me she's bisexual. I asked her if she had sex with a boy, she said no, she likes girls and she's already kissed one. She didn't tell her mother, she told me, why, because her mother was/is that overbearing parent trying to protect her children. I then proceeded to tell her she can't be bisexual if she's never had sex with a boy. Don't get me wrong here, I wasn't encouraging her to go have sex, I was correcting her idea of being bisexual. I told her do what makes her heart feel good but remember if you choose to be gay there are some folks in this world who will try to beat you up about it, you prepared for that? Duchie, there is so much truth out there I see no need to lie to children. She told me her truth because she knew I had never lied to her and I guess she wanted some kind of confirmation that what she was doing was OK. I just told her to follow her heart and what makes her happy and not to listen to others.

Endls, sounds like a plan and now let me tell you, august, be prepared to suffer the summer of florida. Expect highs in the nineties every day, humid and rain in the afternoon/early evening. When you get up in the morning the humidity will be hovering around 100%, so check to see that your gills are in good working order.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> OK, I just discovered the tell tale sign that you are a little obsessed with growing and smoking great weed and the joy they bring. It's when you start looking at flights to the Dam and figuring how your gonna sell it to the Mrs.


I'm booking up soon i'll be doing my 6th tour at the end of July beginning of August, no children and copious amounts of weed sorted!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I'm booking up soon i'll be doing my 6th tour at the end of July beginning of August, no children and copious amounts of weed sorted!!!


After reading this, I now have a third eye, see it? It's the green one filled with jealousy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Endls, sounds like a plan and now let me tell you, august, be prepared to suffer the summer of florida. Expect highs in the nineties every day, humid and rain in the afternoon/early evening. When you get up in the morning the humidity will be hovering around 100%, so check to see that your gills are in good working order.


For sure brotha..used to live in the Ft. Myers area for almost 8yrs...I loved that part of Florida...well the land atleast....the people are one of two ways tho...Either so fkn rich that their shit don't stink...or their favorite color is camo...The second kind I can't really stand but that's what most of my friends were(the blue collars)...but the rich can be pretty chill after a few drinks with em at the local tikibars...but most of the time either of the two are actually true born and raised Floridians...most are from Illinois,Ohio,New York, or Michigan....Fkn snow birds...I guess now that I live in an area where we will be lucky if the high today is around 20* it's just my envy that is coming out. Can't wait to get there.

Well I have officially shit my brains out the last 12hrs...gotta get a CAT scan with Iodine here in about two hours...I have some fkt up kidneys...I get stones in both kidneys at least once a year...I can assure you guys I will be needing kidney transplants before I'm 35...that means I have 7 yrs to convince you guys to give me yours...LOL...I think I have time....So.....any donors....I'll trade you a fat sack...LOL


----------



## unity (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm glad you guys still have this thread going, I remember the 'founding days' lol.
Here aresome Banana OG's under a 600W at 41 days:
View attachment 1382887View attachment 1382889View attachment 1382890View attachment 1382891View attachment 1382892


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2011)

genuity

good looking group of ladies...how much longer?


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

heads up said:


> after reading this, i now have a third eye, see it? It's the green one filled with jealousy.


 and envy! Grrrrr!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

DAM FUCK SHIT HELL MOTHER FUCKER and a few other choice words. I got up this morning to the dogs in the trash. Shit on the floor. Get the dogs out clean up the mess and go to check on my ladies, you know to calm down........Fucking HPS blew. I though something wasnt right when i looked in my "peep" hole and only saw light from the T-5. It would normally be a big deal, but this is the second bulb in 6 months and I dont have the cash to get another one. On the bright side i do have and am now using a MH. Just cant seem to catch a break. Been unemployed since Oct. Taking a break from smoking so to be able to pass drug test if when i get lucky to find job. I never thought i would see the day when i am over qualified for bs jobs. Man something needs to give. Sorry for the rant guys but not like can go just anywhere with these problems you know what I mean. Ok I will go away now and stop bitching. AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> DAM FUCK SHIT HELL MOTHER FUCKER and a few other choice words. I got up this morning to the dogs in the trash. Shit on the floor. Get the dogs out clean up the mess and go to check on my ladies, you know to calm down........Fucking HPS blew. I though something wasnt right when i looked in my "peep" hole and only saw light from the T-5. It would normally be a big deal, but this is the second bulb in 6 months and I dont have the cash to get another one. On the bright side i do have and am now using a MH. Just cant seem to catch a break. Been unemployed since Oct. Taking a break from smoking so to be able to pass drug test if when i get lucky to find job. I never thought i would see the day when i am over qualified for bs jobs. Man something needs to give. Sorry for the rant guys but not like can go just anywhere with these problems you know what I mean. Ok I will go away now and stop bitching. AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Bro, it's all good, in my books anyway. Life sure tests us sometimes. Doesn't it piss you off that your bastard of an alcoholic neighbor can get a job like say, truck driver, and maybe sip a few as be goes down the road everyday, but don't even think about getting through the door if you smoke pot. Sorry didn't mean to fuel your fire. If I could send you one of my bulbs I would. I don't use a higher end name brand bulb, just these I found of ebay. They cost me 15 bucks for an 80K lumen bulb and 25 for a 88K, and they work great for me. If your in the US, Im sure he'll ship to you, or you can probably find similar closer to you. My way of thinking is I can't really be a judge of how great a high end product is if I don't have anything to compare to. http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop

Here's a shot of the package from the Artemis 80K bulb I got. Actually, the dual arc is in there, but I had problems with that one. A few more shots in my thread.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Duchieman. No, no fuel unfortunatly it comes with the territory you know. I am ok with that. Well at least come to terms for now. That is why I jioned norml i want to change the world LOL!!!! it just seems when it rains it pours sometime you know. Are these bulbs compatible with Digi ballast? That was the problem with the first bulbs. I just realized i have been through 3 bulbs with in a year. The last one the guy at the shop said this one is perfect for my ballast. Then again 15 bucks cant really go wrong i guess. I wonder if i could have an issue with the ballast? Do you know a way to test the ballast? Oh well live and learn.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Thanks Duchieman. No, no fuel unfortunatly it comes with the territory you know. I am ok with that. Well at least come to terms for now. That is why I jioned norml i want to change the world LOL!!!! it just seems when it rains it pours sometime you know. Are these bulbs compatible with Digi ballast? That was the problem with the first bulbs. I just realized i have been through 3 bulbs with in a year. The last one the guy at the shop said this one is perfect for my ballast. Then again 15 bucks cant really go wrong i guess. I wonder if i could have an issue with the ballast? Do you know a way to test the ballast? Oh well live and learn.


are you using a surge protector?


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Thanks Duchieman. No, no fuel unfortunatly it comes with the territory you know. I am ok with that. Well at least come to terms for now. That is why I jioned norml i want to change the world LOL!!!! it just seems when it rains it pours sometime you know. Are these bulbs compatible with Digi ballast? That was the problem with the first bulbs. I just realized i have been through 3 bulbs with in a year. The last one the guy at the shop said this one is perfect for my ballast. Then again 15 bucks cant really go wrong i guess. I wonder if i could have an issue with the ballast? Do you know a way to test the ballast? Oh well live and learn.


I can't say for sure how they are with digis. I started magnetic but I do plan to go digi in the future. All I know is these are the only bulbs he sells and he sells both kinds of ballasts. He does reply to his emails. And yes the price is right, even if it gets you over a hurdle and then becomes your backup, and the other plus is you get to see just how hot those higher end, grow shop bulbs really perform, or don't. Then I'm assuming what kind of bulb(s) you normally use before asking. See now, for me to find out the truth I've gotta spend 100 bucks.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Duchieman-not the high end bulbs. Well my first one was and the last two due to my budget have gotten cheaper and cheaper. My last bulb was only 50 bucks. A "storebrand". I have only been growing seriously for a year. So I couldnt tell you the difference between a high end and a cheapo. I dont grow for sell. I just grow for me and my parents. I just want good quality bud is all. I will check out your guy. 
COF-no i dont use a surge protecter why do you ask? Should i be? When i was getting my set up no one said anything about a surge protector. I was told to make sure my timer was for the digi and not mag or the other way around .


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2011)

You might be getting voltage spikes which would destroy a bulb, hence the use of surge protectors...the cheap ones work as well as the expensive ones. I'm running 2 digi's without bulb failure.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

awesome nug canopy there unity!





whats the story with banana og is it a pheno or cross of something banana flavoured?

good weekend 600!

my op at the mo!









[/QUOTE]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

I the same. It's all about me and the mrs. and no one else and even with "budget" gear, which I hate that marketing term, more like "I'm not a sucker", a guy can produce way better product than what's out there. Mind you, you guys in the medical states have it a little better, imo, because you have store front businesses that most would probably want to produce good product, I would think. I bet the prices can be hefty. Medical marijuana in Canada is a joke compared to you guys and is nothing but a dangling carrot to appease the masses. So close but yet so far. O oh, there I go again, I know, it's a weed forum.  

But then again, didn't you start this justlearnig73?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You might be getting voltage spikes which would destroy a bulb, hence the use of surge protectors...the cheap ones work as well as the expensive ones. I'm running 2 digi's without bulb failure.
> 
> 
> cof


Makes sense, especially being digital, like your PC and HDTV.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 15, 2011)

My ? justlearning is are you using your bulbs vertical or horizontal....if using a vertical setup..make sure the bulb is vert. compatible...if not..they won't last long...hope this helps.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> My ? justlearning is are you using your bulbs vertical or horizontal....if using a vertical setup..make sure the bulb is vert. compatible...if not..they won't last long...hope this helps.


This is what I was thinking. Make sure they are rated for whatever 'direction' you are using them in.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> My ? justlearning is are you using your bulbs vertical or horizontal....if using a vertical setup..make sure the bulb is vert. compatible...if not..they won't last long...hope this helps.


What's the issue with turning a bulb and what would make or not make a bulb Vert compatible?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 15, 2011)

the seeds werent labeled, just in one baggie.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok i decided to try and grow 2 plants per 5 gallon buckets and man this is the best grow i have had so far. Here are some of the pics. Due to my HPS going out they as of today are being lit up by MH. I use Riddleme's rain method and it has been working great!! The program i was using to keep track of my plants didnt keep the date i put them into flower so not sure maybe a little over a month.
These first three shots are up shots into the canopy..thought it was cool.

Ok the first two pots are my G-13 and the pot in the back is Thai Tanic


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as the Dam trip goes, trust isn't the issue. It's that we don't go on vacations very often and she would just want to go if I went. She mentioned the red light district but I know she doesn't really think I'd be hitting up whores, lol. The thought never crossed my mind...unitl she mentioned it, hehe.

She also worries if I was to go with my brother we'd get into trouble and end up in jail in a foreign country or something. Nothing like that has happened in a very long time, more than 10 years, so I think we'd be fine. Besides, why would we be getting all fired up when we're baked? It's not like being drunk off your ass at all.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok i never heard about the vert vs hort thing. I will have to look into that. Thanks for the info about a surge protector. That does make sence. Thanks guys learn something new everyday. Man I love the 600 forum. Oh it is a horizontal set up.

Duchie I do not live in a Med state. I live in Texas. I am looking to move when my son grads high school in about 3 years. When i said the shop I meant hydro shop. I dont like going there though due to the fact the po-po like to watch them.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2011)

justlearning

you might be just learning, but your garden says otherwise. Nice looking ladies.

I lived in Houston from '76 to '80 and it is a wonderful state, but I would order my hydro things online


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> What's the issue with turning a bulb and what would make or not make a bulb Vert compatible?


It has something to do with how it ignites the gasses inside the little pouch...the grow shop guy explained it all to me once but...Duh...I was high as hell....I get em that are stamped universal(that's what he recommended)so that I can put it at any angle I want....like now my bulb is sitting somewhat horizontal but at a 45* angle(if that makes sense)LOL....some bulbs if you mount them within 5* of the recommended position you will lessen the life. Urban Garden had an article about different bulbs like a year or so ago...I'll try to find out what issue it was and post it.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Cof. You might say I am a little stubborn and love to learn new things. I have an open mind so i dont always follow the tradional routes to growing. I like to do things just to see what happens. I lurk alot on the forums and ask questions when i have them. I also try to help others when the oppertunities presents itself. I couldnt have gotten this far this fast with out the help of others on here. I have shared some of my harvest with friends and they say it is some of the best thay have had. They want me to get them some.....ha ha ha if they only knew. They wont though. You know Rule number 1 dont tell anyone.....


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you EC, I'll look into that, I am contemplating vertical. just, that is really nice, I'm getting anxious now. Dez, I'm now curious what might have happened in the past that would be like getting arrested in a foreign country? 

So living around the 45th can be pretty, but she just looks that way. Mother nature puts on way too much foundation and say's there'll be no patios or backyards and definitely no lake, live with it.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Duchie-man beautiful pics. I miss the snow so much. Hell i miss seasons. texas only seems to really have 2. That is one of the reasons to head back to the rockies.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not a snow and winter guy but I really have no choice. I spent 5 years up and down the Rockies from Prince Rupert, British Columbia, real close to the southern tip of Alaska, down to Sacramento. Never made it south of there. A great and fortunate experience, but I'll never do it again. Yes I've been to Weed!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 15, 2011)

So heres Most of my Ingredients for my Super Soil. Ill be ordering some Azomite offline then i will have everything i need to start my Super Soil Anyway heres some pics


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

I was born in Cali, lived in all the 4 corner states, florida, Pa, Mass, Arkansas, and tn. So i have seen most of the lower 48. To me the Rockies are where it at.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 15, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> I was born in Cali, lived in all the 4 corner states, florida, Pa, Mass, Arkansas, and tn. So i have seen most of the lower 48. To me the Rockies are where it at.


Damn Right lol I love Living in Co it has its ups and downs But i love my home state


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 15, 2011)

I miss Co. too.....used to live in right smack dab in the middle of Denver and Co. Springs....I left the year every stoner was screaming "Vote 4-20"....If I was there now I would def. have a card due to my bum kidneys.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

End-sorry to hear about your kidneys. That sucks. I have migranes, insomnia, plus joint pains(too many years on a motorcycle, well that and going down). 
Hotsauce - I used to live in Denver when i was a kid, long time ago since i am almost 38. Wow never thought i would live this long. Right now everything is about my son. Once he grads, I am out of Texas. Dont get me wrong texas is a pretty cool state, but it is time for me to go. I have been in texas since 89. Longest i have lived any where in my life. I got married, divorced and raised two kids. I think it is time for me to do for me. Besides I have no woman to hold me here. My kids will be on their own. It is a good ride from Co to Texas on my bike. Plus thanks to skype I will be able to see my grandkids. Yeah you read that right grandkids. I have 2. I love being a grandpa!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 15, 2011)

I will never leave, you show me some where I can do me and I will go. 
In the woods, no one telling you what to do, Minimal Taxes. We <3 guns.
Enough farmer supply to get you high for decades. Bikers welcome.
Whats the deal with Texas? theres enough room do what the fuck you want.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

See how ridiculous this whole prohibition is. When a man has to leave his family behind in another State in order to have the medicine that allows him to live a better, more comfortable life then who's hurting who? Even notice how I said another "state", not country. Grandfather at 38, that's when your calendar age means squat, you are older in life and you should be proud.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

lizzard, I think your the guy we're gonna want on our side when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 15, 2011)

Man, if your are in the middle of nowhere who are you bothering?
Maybe the forest creatures get annoyed and eat your plants.
All Im saying is every one is nice here(watch out for those Mormon though) and isnt going to get you busted.
fuck some people dont even know what we are even talking about.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> lizzard, I think your the guy we're gonna want on our side when the shit hits the fan.


Im on those forums as well. I dont talk all the doom and gloom here cause i come here not to think about the time bomb.

Will you grow after the shit hit the fan?
Corn?
Gran?
Veggies?
potatoes?
Moo Cows?
Im have a carriage dealership, Ima sell the first 2011 Bronco
every had cabbage soup?
Ever ate deer testicles? 
or made some raw hide?
Hemp wont be for smoking i can assure you that

You done got me started...


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

ML-Texas doesnt have the rockies. I said Texas is cool. There is a lot of good about Texas. The hot women, most people are cool. Hell Texas is big enough that with in 8 hours in any direction from me I can hit either the piney woods, the coast, the desert or if you like mexico (not my thing). I just want to go back to the mountains. I miss them. I have been in the desert, the woods, and the coasts. They all have there own beauty. I want to go were there are real seasons. Yeah I can ride my bike year round here in texas, but it just isnt the same. Even if Texas was to pass a med bill, i will still be on my way.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 15, 2011)

That Rockie mountain high...Just cant beat it. 
You just named my strain, Thank you for being in Texas.

you know south America, it Texas was there maybe even Africa. I think it would have to be Scotland. 
only way you cold make Texas better.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey I will be back to visit. Oh by the way something else texas doesnt have is having to quit smoking so you can pass a drug test to get a job. Yeah I know we have the magic potions we can take to get us by....but not all work and it just is not worth the chance to me. Oh and besides snow bunnies are hot too.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Im on those forums as well. I dont talk all the doom and gloom here cause i come here not to think about the time bomb.
> 
> Will you grow after the shit hit the fan?
> Corn?
> ...


Have I? Yes to some. Will I? Whatever it takes. I'm looking to segregate myself in a short time, keeping an eye out for the right place. To grow and preserve. Maybe small livestock to start. And for protection...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 15, 2011)

Just looked at a litter of pups this morning. Great Pyrenees/lab mix. Took my pick out of ten. She'll be coming home next week. I loves dogs. That mastiff (?) is damned noble looking.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks shnkrmn, yes he's Mastiff, not Bull, and he's my second one. Lost my other one 2 years ago. Don't know if I'd want any other breed. Those Pyrenees are big boys too. A lot of prairie farmers and ranchers out west have them. They love to patrol large areas daily.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2011)

Unity, justlearning, Donny, and D... Awesome plants from all. Great bunch of buds we grow here in the 600. I swear we must have some of the best nugs in the world. It could be i'm a little biased, but whatever.

GG, I'm sure your plants look good too... just can't tell in the pic, lol.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Jig-I had some really awesome teachers. I couldnt have done it with out all the help.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2011)

HS, remind me how much this all cost? And how much you will actually get of the finsihed product? interested in the economics of it...


Hotsause said:


> So heres Most of my Ingredients for my Super Soil. Ill be ordering some Azomite offline then i will have everything i need to start my Super Soil Anyway heres some pics





duchieman said:


> Have I? Yes to some. Will I? Whatever it takes. I'm looking to segregate myself in a short time, keeping an eye out for the right place. To grow and preserve. Maybe small livestock to start. And for protection...
> View attachment 1383618
> 
> View attachment 1383618


Beautiful...sorry, had to bump the DOGGIE!!! we love DOG's.

Hey guys, just been reading all your gas for the evening....I am going to bed now in the knowledge that, well nothing changes, the 600 rolls on, and the World and people that try to run and control us is still full of shit, haha.

Much love, peace out. DST


EDIT: not sure what happened to the pic of your dog duchie....


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

This one's been having a long threesome with some strapping Jackhammers, I think she'll be full of seed, or I hope.
View attachment 1383841View attachment 1383842


View attachment 1383843


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 15, 2011)

nice ladies everyone  sweet dog dutch, he looks massive 

edit - and ladies dutchie


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Hard to weight him las but I'd guess 180. I'd like to breed him too, just waiting for the right pheno to come along.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2011)

Coincidentally speaking, I ran across this new news for us up north. This is a copy paste from the first post in the thread.

_Hey ya'll,

Long time no talk. _ _

Well, it's been a while and I've finally landed the big show.I will be running a 465,000 watt show in the Fraser Valley of B.C. 600 Kilowatts. 19,000sqf._ _

Our plan is to open 12-15 dispensaries in the lower mainland by the summer._ _

Our goal is also to oust Prairie Plant as Health Canada's supplier of marijuana to patients under the MMAR program. Our organization has met with Health Canada officials this past week and they have given us the green light for our grow space._ _

All genetics will be supplied by Cali Connection and DNA seeds. We will have the lock on the highest grade marijuana available for our patients._ _

Our grow method will be Under Current, 13 gallon systems from the boys down in Cali. Our goal is to produce around 50-65 pounds of pot per month._ _

Anyhoo, I'll be updating this with pictures in the next few days and upcoming weeks. _ _

LOL at New Age Medical Solutions._ _

Peace, ya'll._ 

More here http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1677907#Post1677907


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 15, 2011)

^^^^WOW^^^^......This guy need a partner????Or atleast a product tester!!!LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> End-sorry to hear about your kidneys. That sucks. I have migranes, insomnia, plus joint pains(too many years on a motorcycle, well that and going down).
> Hotsauce - I used to live in Denver when i was a kid, long time ago since i am almost 38. Wow never thought i would live this long. Right now everything is about my son. Once he grads, I am out of Texas. Dont get me wrong texas is a pretty cool state, but it is time for me to go. I have been in texas since 89. Longest i have lived any where in my life. I got married, divorced and raised two kids. I think it is time for me to do for me. Besides I have no woman to hold me here. My kids will be on their own. It is a good ride from Co to Texas on my bike. Plus thanks to skype I will be able to see my grandkids. Yeah you read that right grandkids. I have 2. I love being a grandpa!!



I will be 38 in a few months, cant imagine being a grandpa though! My oldest is 14, and younger is 10 (both girls) better not be a g-pa for like 15 yrs...lol after she (oldest) is a CSI or Lawyer...that is her goal and she is doing well so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Unity, justlearning, Donny, and D... Awesome plants from all. Great bunch of buds we grow here in the 600. I swear we must have some of the best nugs in the world. It could be i'm a little biased, but whatever.
> 
> GG, I'm sure your plants look good too... just can't tell in the pic, lol.


 thanks jig! 600 is sweet as a nut, peeps got some seriously dialled in shit. bias be damned jig!

yo duchieman, that mastif is awesome looks boss man!


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

Well for you so called pr0n lovers, only one response to my last so called pron post...so this is all you are getting today my friends...1 meesly pic, now chew on that for a bit!
its the fukkin BO*G FRESH STINKEY PINE MONSTER*.....aka romulan timewarp, lol


hey guys (and girl...where is she...??) i know you all got love, I am just messin, my minds addled today, too little sleep, and my brain has probably shrunk a little so that is kind of rattling around, lol. Bongs and cups of tea are helping...soon be right!

Mucho respecto,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

those fan leaves a awesome look like you could saw a tree in half with the serrations. 

have a hazy recovery D!


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 16, 2011)

DST said:


> HS, remind me how much this all cost? And how much you will actually get of the finsihed product? interested in the economics of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is enough for 1/2 Batch a whole Batch makes enough for 2.5 48 Gallon Trash Cans So im guessing a half will make about 1 48 Gallon Can Subcool says it last a while some people are using batches from Last winter still. All the info is in Subcools Organic Section i cant wait to get this started


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^^WOW^^^^......This guy need a partner????Or atleast a product tester!!!LOL


I was wondering the same thing. I will gladly move back out west, as expensive as it is, if this guy has a job for me.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

Good morning RIU, hope everyone is well, I'm my usual easy like Sunday morning. Glad you like my boy Don and DST, like most big dogs he's really a big suck, but still a loyal protector. DST, I was thinking the same as Don, I like those kind of fan leaves that are so sativa at the stem and base and so indica near the top of the finger. 

Woke up this morning to find a burnt leaf from a floro bulb on one of my vegging Jackhammers, frikin piss me off, not that I'm freaked about the plant, it was just looking so pretty. Oh well, now she's got a nice mark for identity. Other then that I'm just bored playing the waiting game. I'll be putting the Jackhammers in 12/12 real soon, just waiting for them to veg a bit more after the recent top, then they should just explode like their siblings did. This is where I should be making wine again to fill in the time. Always wanted to try my hand at beer too. I love a nice dark Euro beer. And then there's Guinness! But I think I'll leave that to the Irish.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice pooch Duchie.
My brother has a Brindle colored Mastiff that's not fully grown but still a big ass dog. He's super friendly too.

Went to do some work at the new place last night but was propositioned byt the wife to not stay over there long . I just watered everything and split so no pics but the scrog is blowin up. Only thing grow related I did at all yesterday was take some cuttings for clones from the DOGs, a Headband and the Purple Haze. There's still plants vegging in the bubble cloner so I put these in RW and inside the humidity dome. Didn't get nearly as many DOG cuttings as I'd hoped but still got a few to keep it going.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2011)

kiss-ass 


Gratitude Abounding






DST said:


> Well for you so called pr0n lovers, only one response to my last so called pron post...so this is all you are getting today my friends...1 meesly pic, now chew on that for a bit!





DST said:


> its the fukkin BO*G FRESH STINKEY PINE MONSTER*.....aka romulan timewarp, lol
> 
> 
> hey guys (and girl...where is she...??) i know you all got love, I am just messin, my minds addled today, too little sleep, and my brain has probably shrunk a little so that is kind of rattling around, lol. Bongs and cups of tea are helping...soon be right!
> ...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

Wanna hear something funny...my realtor called yesterday...I told the guy I wasn't planning on moving for atleast two months(obvious reason-8week strain). he called and said that a lady in the city I want to move to has a house for sale and she needs to move to the city that I currently reside in...Instead of pissing off my realtor and loosing my chance for an easy house swap instead of a painstaking sale, I told him to bring her on over...soon as I got off the phone...hauled ass to the nearest nursery that actually has a pretty decent hydro section....I picked up an orchid and two bonsais(ginseng and a type of jade)....when the lights kicked off at 6am this morning I ran to the grow tent...grabbed the little slut and hid her in a corner in the spare room in the basement and surrounded her with boxes...she's only a little over a week into flower so I am not worried about disturbing her cycle....then in goes the bonsai I already had,the two I bought, the orchid, and an aloe plant.....HAH....quick thinking!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

funny!!! You never fail to make me smile with your comments shn!


shnkrmn said:


> kiss-ass
> 
> 
> Gratitude Abounding
> ...





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Wanna hear something funny...my realtor called yesterday...I told the guy I wasn't planning on moving for atleast two months(obvious reason-8week strain). he called and said that a lady in the city I want to move to has a house for sale and she needs to move to the city that I currently reside in...Instead of pissing off my realtor and loosing my chance for an easy house swap instead of a painstaking sale, I told him to bring her on over...soon as I got off the phone...hauled ass to the nearest nursery that actually has a pretty decent hydro section....I picked up an orchid and two bonsais(ginseng and a type of jade)....when the lights kicked off at 6am this morning I ran to the grow tent...grabbed the little slut and hid her in a corner in the spare room in the basement and surrounded her with boxes...she's only a little over a week into flower so I am not worried about disturbing her cycle....then in goes the bonsai I already had,the two I bought, the orchid, and an aloe plant.....HAH....quick thinking!!!!!!!


Kind of like Fat Sams Grandslam Speakeasy, but with plants! lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a few for Endlys, I reckon he's a bit of an upskirt type of guy...like us all (well except for our girl posters, anyone??)

Frosty dog gusset shot



Flying DOG


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

....................


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ....................


 ooooo, hoverdogs!!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> ooooo, hoverdogs!!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/120040-stoner-pets-strange-pets-4.html#post5180037
hall of fame


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

Mating some dogs Don? That's a funny shot.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 16, 2011)

How does one manage to capture that picture? Way too funny!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

Duchie has some rep damn thats fast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

i just borrowed it guys google flying dogs seems its catching on !


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just borrowed it guys google flying dogs seems its catching on !









lmao


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lmao


He has an advantage over other dogs! He has wings!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lmao


 I think thats dog abuse


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I think thats dog abuse


lol, i think it is.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 16, 2011)

Its funny at first, but it definitly abuse, he does look frightened.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2011)

hard at work...........

room make over..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

just a pup too.  

end on a high note this chap looks like hes having some out of body shiz going down


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm an animal person and i'm hoping he didnt get hurt. i'm sure theres a story behind it otherwise why would matey be showing his face? he does look a little scared to be honest


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2011)

I would never do it, but some dogs are crazy for thrills. And there's always a first time for circus dogs. That dog looks focused. Give him a treat after every toss and he'll be begging for another go before you know it.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Duchie has some rep damn thats fast.


 Where DOES the time go?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> hard at work...........
> 
> room make over..


looks like you've been busy...what are you going to fill it with?


cof


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Duchie- I just noticed you had a quote from Winston Churchhill, you a fan? I really admire the guy. I did some research on him. It is funny the way I found out about him....Iron Maiden Live after Death album, Aces High.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally got my internet back up! Been over a month, here is some bud porn 

Some are going to be done in about 10 days and some in about a month

View attachment 1385494View attachment 1385495View attachment 1385496View attachment 1385498View attachment 1385499View attachment 1385500

I have a lot to catch up on, will try to rep some of the bud porn I missed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

cool tent genuity man, are those viewing panels on the front there?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Duchie- I just noticed you had a quote from Winston Churchhill, you a fan? I really admire the guy. I did some research on him. It is funny the way I found out about him....Iron Maiden Live after Death album, Aces High.


That's cool how you learned of him. Saw them about 28 years ago, being a bass player I love Steve Harris and use to play Aces High, or at least try. Bruce Dickinson flying the bands own commercial plane. Yeah rockers are losers.

Anyway I love Churchill. Not really sure how I got turned on to him but I like the way he thinks. His other quote I'm torn with using is "The biggest argument against democracy is a five minute conversation with the average voter". Whoa, I'm hretty pigh and had to prove read that a few times. 

Funny pics. Ya, they're probably a little scared but you don't really know for sure whats going on behind the scenes. They could be really loving people. I agree with shnkrmn, some treats and lots of praise and loving and he'll be great. Really depends on the people. I chuckle thinking of my guy in that kind of position. 

And seriously lizzard, it's hard not to build a quick rep on the 600 with all the generous people here.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

Im slow I guess...Yes alot of 600 love going around.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cool tent genuity man, are those viewing panels on the front there?


thanks DG&T,yep lil plastic windows..


curious old fart said:


> looks like you've been busy...what are you going to fill it with?
> 
> 
> cof


well im going to finish what i got goin now in there,to test it all out
but i would like to get some sannies stuff going...


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Im slow I guess...Yes alot of 600 love going around.


 Personally I haven't totally figured it all out yet. Seems to be some sort of algorithmic thing. Holy crap, I spelled that without the spell check screaming at me. Don't know what the 2 levels thing is about either, it you know what I mean. Usually I'll look at join date and posts, but mostly I look at what people put in. I'm curious to see what happens when I hit 300 posts here, but then again I'll probably forget and miss it.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a "what would you do" scenario for you guys. I already know what I'm going to do but I want to put it out there and see the replies. Think it'll be fun. 

So just before Christmas you order some seeds from a very good seed bank, store front operation with a good rep. They send you back an email saying they're out of stock of your choice, would you like to wait or order something else. You phone them up, because you can do that, and you get a pleasant young girl to deal with. The only other choice you'd like is 10 bucks more but you offer to send the extra for choice #2, she says the boss feels festive and says not to worry and she'll go ahead with processing the money transfer. Awesome right! Then you learn that choice number 2 is better anyway and your pumped. Well boxing day come and you get choice number 1. A bit of a bummer but still, you plan on doing business again. So you've sown the seeds and they're on their way and you get an email from your finance institute saying the transfer wasn't complete by the other party within the 30 days, please reclaim your funds, so you do right away. 

So here's the what would you do, and again I know what I'm going to do and I'd put my answer in a sealed envelope if I could but...I will tell first I anyone wants


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2011)

pay them what you owe them


cof


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

I think your right, I have pondered. Too, FDD thax for everything


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

OK let me put in this other bit before we get any further, they haven't called you yet, but they might.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd pay them, I just know it I didn't karma would bite me


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

You know you will be using them again right...just pay...they will probably send you free shit just for being honest....I'm with Don&Gin...I am a big believer in Karma!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

And thanks for the upskirt DST...I was feeling a little backed-up and needed that relief...LOL....frosty underneath those little sluts...I love it!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Duchie....what is pic 12 of in your Cannabis journal???


Sorry for having 3 post in a row guys(and gal whoever you are).....I'm bored!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a big beleiver in karma... I'd pay them. You will get more than that returned to you one day. I've walked back into a store that didn't charge me enough for their goods, and payed them their due. The people looked at me funny, but I have cool, generous things happen to me quite often... I don't think it's a coincidence.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 16, 2011)

Been away since Thursday, had to get away for the minds sake. Came home fed my girls, transplanted a few clones. Did a quick scan through the 600 to somewhat catch up. I would start any outdoor plants as soon as you can. Which of course depends on your area, and is as soon as the night time temp stays in the high 50s into the 60s and is in the high 60s to the low to mid 70s in the day. Thats when you can plants seeds and know they will come up. They may grow a bit slower than something started in may at first, but will have a head start and be bigger in the end, none the less. For people using clones, they can start whenever they want depending on how big or small of a plant they want, because clones are already mature enough to flower as soon as you put them out. Therefor you can put a 1 foot clone out late july and get a very short plant, but it will flower on time due to maturity. Start a seedling that late and usually it will flower a bit late and your waiting longer for it to finish. I think that subject came up about 10 pages back or so. Anyway I need to get some pictures of my girls up, they are about 23 days or so into 12/12. I think they are doing very well. They are frosty as hell, instead of a few being very frosty they are all very frosty, Im not sure if the addition of the Bud Candy has anything to do with it, but I think the plants health overall has improved since I started using it. Hairs seem to be thicker on the plants and bud production is going well. Like I said they are all very frosty, the only one I can somewhat compare to last run is the SAD, I am growing one of those again, not a clone though, from a new seed, but it is a lot more frosty at this point the the last one I grew was. I just hope they are big buds as well as frosty ones. Im just glad to see the trichome production moving out onto the fan leaves so early. Can't wait to make more hash.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I'm not much of a believer in karma, or luck or anything spiritual like that, I'm more like lizzard's signature, "I'll take my proven facts over your word any day", type of guy. But I am a strong believer in integrity and being stand up so absolutely I'm going to pay the bill. I've already phoned there before I posted about it but the guy said she wouldn't be in till tommorow, so I'll give her time to settle in and give her a call. 

END- that is my dual arc reflecting on the ceiling outside my closet from the light within. Picture a folding closet door half open. Anyway, reminded me of Pink Floyd, hence the title.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 16, 2011)

better quality video of my tent...was filmed in HD but photbucket doesnt support HD...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2011)

endlscycle

the European viewpoint...should keep you occupied for awhile
http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

Ohhhh...hell yeah...that's f-n cool man....I like all the other pics in the other journal as well....I love all plants....such beauty!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> endlscycle
> 
> the European viewpoint...should keep you occupied for awhile
> http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues
> ...


Oh shit....think I just found my fav. new read....Ass and weed..my two loves in life....Thanks Cof.....Wonder if I can get this sent to me in the US??

EDIT: Damn...just clicked on the FAQ and no....no they will not.


----------



## Sytha (Jan 16, 2011)

g'day to all you 600w lovers,
I been growing aeroponics with 600w lights for a couple of years now (could never switched over to the 1000w for the lack of lumen per watt). Here's my current setup,
2x600w HPS Lucagrow bulbs with two semi-enclosed cooltubes. Got 2 Jack Herer's (on the right) and 2 White Widows (on the left) in there a the moment.


So what's your favourite 600w bulb at the moment?
Glad to see we got a place to hang and i'll see you all around!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Oh shit....think I just found my fav. new read....Ass and weed..my two loves in life....Thanks Cof.....Wonder if I can get this sent to me in the US??


click on each issue and wait for the download...it can be saved to your hard-drive


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

So....what is a "Semi" enclosed CoolTube?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

I still think my plants are not green as they should be.
Is Epsom salt considered organic?


----------



## Sytha (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a semi-enclosed cooltube. It's just a cooltube running through a semi-enclosed hood.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2011)

Sytha said:


> g'day to all you 600w lovers,
> I been growing aeroponics with 600w lights for a couple of years now (could never switched over to the 1000w for the lack of lumen per watt). Here's my current setup,
> 2x600w HPS Lucagrow bulbs with two semi-enclosed cooltubes. Got 2 Jack Herer's (on the right) and 2 White Widows (on the left) in there a the moment.
> View attachment 1385960View attachment 1385967
> ...


Very nice. I'm looking forward to seeing both of these. I've got 4 WW fems started right now as well as a haze based off the Jack. Welcome.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2011)

Sytha said:


> g'day to all you 600w lovers,
> I been growing aeroponics with 600w lights for a couple of years now (could never switched over to the 1000w for the lack of lumen per watt). Here's my current setup,
> 2x600w HPS Lucagrow bulbs with two semi-enclosed cooltubes. Got 2 Jack Herer's (on the right) and 2 White Widows (on the left) in there a the moment.
> View attachment 1385960View attachment 1385967
> ...


Good looking set-up


cof


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like a cool tube to me.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

Sytha said:


> Here's a semi-enclosed cooltube. It's just a cooltube running through a semi-enclosed hood.
> 
> View attachment 1385997


Gotcha .


----------



## Sytha (Jan 16, 2011)

it is a cooltube but it's fixed to the semi-enclosed hood. alot of cooltube hoods have a glass panel across the whole face of the hood which effects the airflow going out of the hood.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

This is my cooltube.....kinda....same concept....different exterior reflector






I like yours tho...with the fixed hood....where did you pick it up??


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

It's 15* out and me and the wifey were craving ice cream....It's great to have a DairyQueen around the corner!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahhh texas.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

Mutant.....what the hell is your avatar????...I think I see a bic.....IDK


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 16, 2011)

it looks like a bic on fire!


----------



## Sytha (Jan 16, 2011)

Picked it up off a Aussie Hydro Ebay Store. Not sure who makes them as the instrutions and box didnt have a brand name on it. 
Contact the seller for more info

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400157753914&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Well for you so called pr0n lovers, only one response to my last so called pron post...so this is all you are getting today my friends...1 meesly pic, now chew on that for a bit!
> its the fukkin BO*G FRESH STINKEY PINE MONSTER*.....aka romulan timewarp, lol
> 
> 
> ...


I know this post is like way old news already haha. But the BOG STINKEY PINE MONSTER hahahaha thats funny hahaha. Peace 1BMM

PS new updates on the cave thread!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 16, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Mutant.....what the hell is your avatar????...I think I see a bic.....IDK


Its a Bic with some solid looking smoke "Stuck to it" seems to be a negative image too...
Here ya go some Avatar porn


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 17, 2011)

Cookies!  Big Cookies! 













Made from this......


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 17, 2011)

I doing this tomorrow, dutch sugar cookies?


----------



## Sytha (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice pic of a Bic, Mutant


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 17, 2011)

Peanut Butter cookies. I made a cup of cannabutter with an ounce of frosty shake and bud scraps. Then used a 1/4 cup of cannabutter making dough for 6 Big cookies. So there is over a gram per cookie. My wife and I just split one.  Way better than chocolate chip cookies and brownies. The peanut butter really covers the cannabutter taste.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning guys, only thing I noticed that was missed was ML's post about Epsom Salts...is it organic? I have no clue. Welcome back Bajafos, and also a welcome to our Ozzy friend Sytha, hope all is well down there and you are dry.

New toys for G, and flying DOGS...god what did I start, haha.

Hope you all have a great week.

DST

and thanks 1BMM, she is lovely that lady.


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2011)

pic bumpage, some purple super lemon haze wakey bakey mr westy


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice my 600 bru. very nice!!!!! has she met with Madame Guillotine yet?


----------



## Sytha (Jan 17, 2011)

Thx DST. Floods are over now up here in Brisbane...was some crazy times mate. Dont want to go through that again too soon.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

i can imagine lad,,,ffs I watched a video of a car park being swept away!!! My old man and his family live in WA...meanwhile they were getting 40 degree hot winds, nature is crazy huh.


Sytha said:


> Thx DST. Floods are over now up here in Brisbane...was some crazy times mate. Dont want to go through that again too soon.


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice my 600 bru. very nice!!!!! has she met with Madame Guillotine yet?


she has, been smoking her with some quality bubble hash sausages in the mix. does what it says on the tin, unlike the cheese i grew from them that turned out to be a freak, wrongly labelled seeds maybe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

super purp lemon haze eh ghb, tidy man!! 

peanut butter cookies look good gotti man! think i might give this a blast soon. gonna do a hash run next load of trim then a week or two after is edibles, still got to try the candies n lolli recipes i got


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

pr0n! snaps from inside the tent.

View attachment 1386787View attachment 1386788View attachment 1386789View attachment 1386790View attachment 1386791

more in the journo


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

did someone say WOOF


Don Gin and Ton said:


> pr0n! snaps from inside the tent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1386787View attachment 1386788View attachment 1386789View attachment 1386790View attachment 1386791
> ...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats fucking beautiful.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks peeps! they get ever more beautious by the day. im winding them down on 1/4 strength nutes to flush, (coco) i want the whole thing peachy and hairless draw your own comparisons there..........


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thats fucking beautiful.


I'm trying to top this but I can't so I'll say ditto.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

All 5 of my Mkclones have made it so far, and are looking better everyday. I have a wappa clone, and a galaxy clone looking ok too. And 1 violator, all the ones mentioned are in soil now. I need to transplant a violator or 2 today. Things are looking better, even the ones that almost completely died off have some green coming back on them. I haven't given up on them yet, they may still make out to be some nice clones one day. I was checking out my MK and Violator moms and found 2 really nice cuts on each I want to take off of them soon, and give the other stuff around them a chance to grow up for future clones. I may be giving someone very close to me a nice MK Ultra clone to grow outdoors this year, oh man will they be happy when I bring that over come April. I want to see how it does outdoors myself. And that person said they would be happy with anything, and MK Ultra isn't just anything.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/heribei-en.html I miss my old outdoor growing spot!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/heribei-en.html I miss my old outdoor growing spot!


I'm don't do outdoor but I was looking at those not more than a half hour ago.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got that crossed with a shack, feminised, as a freeby. She's a hardy, prolific lady with a lemon smell and taste and a good in the head high...there's one in bloom and one in veg currently in inventory.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are Dogs Donny? Damn they are bulking up nicely


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 17, 2011)

Id say its not organic because I can write it's full compound on paper MgSO4..

from wiki


> *Magnesium sulfate* (or magnesium sulphate) is a chemical compound containing magnesium, sulfur and oxygen, with the formula MgSO4


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I would like some DOG


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Id say its not organic because I can write it's full compound on paper MgSO4..
> 
> from wiki


Oh man. More homework!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

cheeras 1BMM shes fattening up a treat eh! 

outdoor, man ive nursed clones that looked so raggedy many would have binned them any other day. if theres green showing theres a chance.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

pics are of g13's WW
check out the pics attached. i know that this should probably be posted in plant problems but i want to see what you guys think. and its under a 600w so figured its far game, anyways to the problem:
the strains here that are worse(the three plants closest to me in the tent are the White Widow from G13 labs. although all the plants are showing similar signs. the video with the individual plant is the WW that is the largest plant of them all but the most effected. temps have been good between 71 and 82 usually around 78. they have been vegging for bout 7-7.5 wks in 2 gal pots. just transplanted to 3 gal pots day b4 yesterday and they had very dense rootballs, were probably rootbound . i have been feeding with general organics line every other water; which has been every other day or every 2 days: biogrow at 2.5 tsp per gal, bioroot at 2.5 tsp per gal, bioweed at 1 tsp per gal. i thought it was calmag def at first sight since i have been using RO water so i bought the GO Calmag and feed it for the first time five days ago at 1.5 tsp. and then again they got some calmag when i transplanted i watered each root ball alittle with calmag and nutes with 16 oz b4 transplant and then 16 oz more after it was repotted. plan to go into flower tonite. sorry about being so long winded just wanted to go ahead and answer as mny questions as possible and give all you as much diagnoses info as possible.
Suggestions PleaseP.S. wrote this planning to upload video but it was to large so i took some picsView attachment 1387367View attachment 1387368View attachment 1387369View attachment 1387370View attachment 1387371View attachment 1387372View attachment 1387373View attachment 1387374View attachment 1387375


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 17, 2011)

My WW lost its Fan leaves and i didnt notice any negative impact on yield


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 17, 2011)

Iron lockout after further examining Marijuana Plant Abuse


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you using the GH 3part???
Nevermind....just re-read


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

i have grown this strain once b4 and it was the most nut sensitive i am growing 3 ww(g13) 2 kings kush (ghs) 1 bubba kush (ghs) 2 power kush (dinafem) and they all seem to have a similiar sort of problem but the WW is by far the worst. i thought it was calmag def as i have been using ro but i have fed calmag twice and it has been 6 days since the first calmag feeding and they haunt got any better.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Are you using the GH 3part???


using the GH's general organics line been feeding at light feeding schedule following the schedule they have posted online


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like you already know the prob...IDK tho...I don't use RO.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 17, 2011)

Greenhouse or Nirvana?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Finally got my internet back up! Been over a month, here is some bud porn
> 
> Some are going to be done in about 10 days and some in about a month
> 
> ...


+rep for coming back and sharing those beautiful budz!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

Waiting for my batteries to charge...need to take my camera somewhere to see if I can have it fixed. It still works great, just the card slot wont hold a card in so I only have the internal memory which sucks. I think like 9 pictures on my second highest setting. Thats why you guys always get 9 pictures from me when I do share them. If it can be fixed, having it fixed should be much cheaper than having to buy a new one.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

Plus I would rather get a new bong than a new camera come tax time... I think I deserve a nice new piece, especially considering mine is broke in every way a glass piece can be broke while still being usable. The male joint on my ash catcher is cracked and I have my bong sitting in a bowl of water due to a crack on the bottom. Yeah its fucking bad. Oh yeah and my 4 arm tree perk was broken out of it by someone passing out with it in their hand and falling on top of it. Sigh...its been through hell. I think when I do get a new one, I will give this one a proper funeral, which for me is taking it to a friends house and having a target practice with my 9mm.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> I know this post is like way old news already haha. But the BOG STINKEY PINE MONSTER hahahaha thats funny hahaha. Peace 1BMM
> 
> PS new updates on the cave thread!!!


 Those are crazy ass leaves!!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Ohhhh...hell yeah...that's f-n cool man....I like all the other pics in the other journal as well....I love all plants....such beauty!!!


Think i missed this. Thanks END, it's the other thing I have fun with. Lot's of beauty around here in the spring, including tulips, thanks to a generous gift from the Dutch. 

Re the tulip festival. _In 1945, the Dutch royal family sent 100,000 tulip bulbs to Ottawa in gratitude for Canadians having sheltered Princess Juliana and her daughters for the preceding three years during the Nazi occupation of the Netherlands, in the Second World War._

So I called the seed bank today, half hour after they open, and informed them of the money transfer expiring and the funds returned to me. They were very surprised and thankful and that alone made it worth doing the right thing. Anyway I resent the funds and they accepted it, done deal. She did tell me that she also got an email this morning and was wondering what happened there, she thought she'd already completed it. Anyway, sure I would have got a call anyway.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm thats a tough one Durban Misty man. Have you ever checked the ph of your water. To high or too low ph can lock out nutes. It looks to me that the plant is sucking itself dry of the nutrient it needs from the leaves. Could be lockout Just my 2 cents


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hmm thats a tough one Durban Misty man. Have you ever checked the ph of your water. To high or too low ph can lock out nutes. It looks to me that the plant is sucking itself dry of the nutrient it needs from the leaves. Could be lockout Just my 2 cents


just in to say High,,,,,,,High


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey hole how goes it?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hmm thats a tough one Durban Misty man. Have you ever checked the ph of your water. To high or too low ph can lock out nutes. It looks to me that the plant is sucking itself dry of the nutrient it needs from the leaves. Could be lockout Just my 2 cents


 I was thinking the same thing, or maybe water temp?


----------



## Sytha (Jan 17, 2011)

What your ppm and ph at *Durban Misty? 
*


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey hole how goes it?


goin good 1badmasonman,,,thxs for askin,,,,hope all is good with you as well,,,,just waitin for the cold months to pass a lil here in Canada,,so I can get started on another garage grow,,are you really a mason,,,,cuz I got one right across the street from me,,helluva nice guy,,only been here 2 years and him and I talk all the time,,,,he's got a hot rod,,does stonework and landscaping,,,I got a hot rod and do roofing,,if you are,,what exactly does being a mason entail,,just trying to get a better perspective on you and him to better understand


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

HoLE said:


> goin good 1badmasonman,,,thxs for askin,,,,hope all is good with you as well,,,,just waitin for the cold months to pass a lil here in Canada,,so I can get started on another garage grow,,are you really a mason,,,,cuz I got one right across the street from me,,helluva nice guy,,only been here 2 years and him and I talk all the time,,,,he's got a hot rod,,does stonework and landscaping,,,I got a hot rod and do roofing,,if you are,,what exactly does being a mason entail,,just trying to get a better perspective on you and him to better understand


Yep Hole im really a mason 3rd generation I lay brick block and stone for a living. Ive been a journeyman now 12 years, Used to work in the union on major institutional and military projects in the US. Now im just a 5 man crew doing mostly residential stone and brickwork. eventually im going to go after commercial work. 

Ive also done my share of roofing Hole. Ugghh thats a tough ass job bent over all day on hot asphalt. Being a mason is tough work too just you get to stand on flat surfaces vs roof tops.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

*Masonry* is the building of structures from individual units laid in and bound together by mortar; the term _masonry_ can also refer to the units themselves. The common materials of masonry construction are brick, stone such as marble, granite, travertine, limestone; concrete block, glass block, stucco, and tile. Masonry is generally a highly durable form of construction. However, the materials used, the quality of the mortar and workmanship, and the pattern in which the units are assembled can significantly affect the durability of the overall masonry construction.
Masonry units, such as brick, tile, stone, glass brick or concrete block generally conform to the requirements specified in the 2003 International Building Code (IBC) Section 2103.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Yep Hole im really a mason 3rd generation I lay brick block and stone for a living. Ive been a journeyman now 12 years, Used to work in the union on major institutional and military projects in the US. Now im just a 5 man crew doing mostly residential stone and brickwork. eventually im going to go after commercial work.
> 
> Ive also done my share of roofing Hole. Ugghh thats a tough ass job bent over all day on hot asphalt. Being a mason is tough work too just you get to stand on flat surfaces vs roof tops.


cudos my fellow constuctionalholic,,,,,ain't nothin better than workin with your hands,,,just ask a hooker,,,,lol,,,,I was under the assumption you were a FreeMason,,from your nick on here,,,which is like something different,,sort of a religion but not,,,,anyway,,no worries,,,still like hangin with ya


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks OI that just about covers it hahaha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Just ask a hooker  that cracked me up Hole. Yeah man free masons are some cult like group ive nothing to do with lol. Although alot of those peeps where indeed master masons i dont know the whole story behind them but they are shadowy shifty type peeps. One such project the taj mahal if thats how its spelt they cut the masons hands off after the project was complete so they couldnt duplicate the building???? WTF fucking pricks. Thats just wrong 

Anyhows good to chill with a fellow tradesman


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheers Dude,,,,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

its all funny handshakes and wearing sequined aprons so i hear. i think scientology is the new freemasons. dont listen to me though...


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its all funny handshakes and wearing sequined aprons so i hear. i think scientology is the new freemasons. dont listen to me though...


hey Don Gin and Tonic,,cheers man,,,I'll have to ask the guy across the street from me,,apparently it's like they all work for each other and other benefits,,not sure,,,


----------



## Sytha (Jan 17, 2011)

It was once almost impossible to get into the Freemasons if you were a male and dont even think about it if your a chick but i think they just recently they changed the house rules to allow women in aswell as alot of just ya average Joe's due to a mass decline in members. Not that i'd b interested in joining... (Secret Handshake) haha


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah Hole mason crews ive worked in weve lived together shared rent had it made man. Masons make a decent wage when I was traveling i split a few nice beach houses with 4-5 dudes had a fucking blast man. Party freaking central after work of course lol.. The good ole days haha


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

Sytha said:


> It was once almost impossible to get into the Freemasons if you were a male and dont even think about it if your a chick but i think they just recently they changed the house rules to allow women in aswell as alot of just ya average Joe's due to a mass decline in members. Not that i'd b interested in joining...


dude across the street goes and shovells a roofers lot with a bobcat,,,,cuz that roofer did his house,,that's all i got outta it so far


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Yeah Hole mason crews ive worked in weve lived together shared rent had it made man. Masons make a decent wage when I was traveling i split a few nice beach houses with 4-5 dudes had a fucking blast man. Party freaking central after work of course lol.. The good ole days haha


I hear that 1bad,,,when I was younger there were three of us renting a townhouse,,all worked together,,,,what a party house,,,,24-7,,,,those were the days


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Greenhouse or Nirvana?


ww is g13 labs


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hmm thats a tough one Durban Misty man. Have you ever checked the ph of your water. To high or too low ph can lock out nutes. It looks to me that the plant is sucking itself dry of the nutrient it needs from the leaves. Could be lockout Just my 2 cents


yea thinking im going to flush with 5 gal of water w/ calmag per plant and then go from there


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

Sytha said:


> What your ppm and ph at *Durban Misty?
> *


don't have ppm tester, the ph question is in the original post with question along with a lot of other info that could help in diagnoses.


----------



## Sytha (Jan 17, 2011)

I suggest getting a ppm metre asap. From what i've heard WW's like a light feed...around 1100ppm though you can go upto 1300. I've a couple of WW's from greenhouse in at the moment that are taking nutes at 1300 quite well. If you flush the girls for a few days then start again with the right nute strenght and ph they should bounce back. Like wat was said..it's either a iron defiency or nute burn imo.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm confused...I don't know if you across the pond are having the same problem with the youth of today, but what the fuck is wrong with people these days...With my first born being a daughter that will be here soon I am scared that she and the teen society is in trouble....Why are we portraying teen pregnancy as a good thing?? With t.v. shows like 16 and pregnant, and teen mom???...and the fuckt up part is the shows are directed towards little girls around the age of 12-16...What has happened...WTF...I should of made a boy, but that wasn't up to me!!!Well...kinda!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

Sytha said:


> I suggest getting a ppm metre asap. From what i've heard WW's like a light feed...around 1100ppm though you can go upto 1300. I've a couple of WW's from greenhouse in at the moment that are taking nutes at 1300 quite well. If you flush the girls for a few days then start again with the right nute strenght and ph they should bounce back. Like wat was said..it's either a iron defiency or nute burn imo.


 You consider 1100 ppm a light feed? I consider 300-500 a light feed, and 500-700 in the middle, anything above that is high for me. I fed with a ppm of 800 yesterday, and I thought I might be giving too much. I always look at things like this, if Im feeding at 700 ppm, and the plants are not showing any deficiencies, then there is no reason to feed any higher. The genetics of the plant will determine bud size as long as the environment is right and the plant is healthy. Needless to say I have never had nute burn, which I think is a good thing, my plants dont have something extra to recover from. I think some people feed too high in general and end up locking out nutrients from their plant because of this, which in turn creates a need to flush several times during the grow, which is not necessary if your only feeding what your plant can take up and no more. Anyway, a theory of mine, I don't have to break the 1000 mark to get big and frosty nugs. I think its mostly a waste of nutrients, and that stuff is expensive. I hope Im not just holding myself back, but I think my plants are healthy, and they are frosty as fuck, nice and green, and bud sites all over. Not knocking your info that you gave. But maybe the widow is a light feeder, if she is I would give her a lot less than 1100 ppm. More like around 700 and see how she goes from there.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

Sytha said:


> I suggest getting a ppm metre asap. From what i've heard WW's like a light feed...around 1100ppm though you can go upto 1300. I've a couple of WW's from greenhouse in at the moment that are taking nutes at 1300 quite well. If you flush the girls for a few days then start again with the right nute strenght and ph they should bounce back. Like wat was said..it's either a iron defiency or nute burn imo.


i had someone taking care of them when i was goin the were gettingg watered every other day and getting nuts at light strength every other watering do you think they weren't getting enough iron or that it got locked out.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I'm confused...I don't know if you across the pond are having the same problem with the youth of today, but what the fuck is wrong with people these days...With my first born being a daughter that will be here soon I am scared that she and the teen society is in trouble....Why are we portraying teen pregnancy as a good thing?? With t.v. shows like 16 and pregnant, and teen mom???...and the fuckt up part is the shows are directed towards little girls around the age of 12-16...What has happened...WTF...I should of made a boy, but that wasn't up to me!!!Well...kinda!!!


 I had my son when I was 16, still have my son even though his piece of shit mom left over 2 years ago and hasn't seen him since. Teen parents are not all bad, I worked 12-16 hours a day in the boat yard when my son was born and did a maintenance job up until I started having my health issues. Its up to the person to not let it ruin their lives, and continue to do something with their self while taking care of a child, its hard, but doable. I dont recommend having a child at 16 though, but its not the end of the world. I was having a conversation with my dad the other day about it being crazy how people glorify having 14 kids, or kids when your 14. Either way, people are fucking nuts.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> You consider 1100 ppm a light feed? I consider 300-500 a light feed, and 500-700 in the middle, anything above that is high for me. I fed with a ppm of 800 yesterday, and I thought I might be giving too much. I always look at things like this, if Im feeding at 700 ppm, and the plants are not showing any deficiencies, then there is no reason to feed any higher. The genetics of the plant will determine bud size as long as the environment is right and the plant is healthy. Needless to say I have never had nute burn, which I think is a good thing, my plants dont have something extra to recover from. I think some people feed too high in general and end up locking out nutrients from their plant because of this, which in turn creates a need to flush several times during the grow, which is not necessary if your only feeding what your plant can take up and no more. Anyway, a theory of mine, I don't have to break the 1000 mark to get big and frosty nugs. I think its mostly a waste of nutrients, and that stuff is expensive. I hope Im not just holding myself back, but I think my plants are healthy, and they are frosty as fuck, nice and green, and bud sites all over. Not knocking your info that you gave. But maybe the widow is a light feeder, if she is I would give her a lot less than 1100 ppm. More like around 700 and see how she goes from there.


The guy I got my 1st clones from grows GREAT weed! He told me , and does himself use around or just over half the recommended amounts on the bottles of nutes. Sometimes more isnt really better.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> The guy I got my 1st clones from grows GREAT weed! He told me , and does himself use around or just over half the recommended amounts on the bottles of nutes. Sometimes more isnt really better.


 Less is more, thats my theory and for the time being, Im sticking to it. I don't go by the bottle I use my ppm meter to determine how much of each nutrient I need, Tiger Bloom makes up about 80% of my ppm and Big Bloom the other 20% in flowering, the Bud Candy doesn't raise the ppm for some reason. That and the plants let me know what they need, learn to read the leaves and you don't need any meters. Now that I have used a ppm meter for a while I dont think I would need one. And I have phd my water the same way for a while now, I haven't tested the ph in forever. The plants are happy, and not showing any ph or nute issues.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Less is more, thats my theory and for the time being, Im sticking to it. I don't go by the bottle I use my ppm meter to determine how much of each nutrient I need, Tiger Bloom makes up about 80% of my ppm and Big Bloom the other 20% in flowering, the Bud Candy doesn't raise the ppm for some reason. That and the plants let me know what they need, learn to read the leaves and you don't need any meters. Now that I have used a ppm meter for a while I dont think I would need one. And I have phd my water the same way for a while now, I haven't tested the ph in forever. The plants are happy, and not showing any ph or nute issues.


 A different friend of mine said the same thing...that he used ppm meter for a while and then quit as he knew what to do now...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

Just took a peek at the LED growers UNITE thread, and then had a laugh. The ones that are doing half way decent all have cfls in their setup as well and they talk like its the LEDs doing all of the goodness. Thats just inexperience talking. The one guy says, "I had to add a single cfl to my setup to help cover the rest of the area." Its a 150-200 watt cfl for growing, which makes up about a third of his wattage, and I bet if he shut of his ufos, he would find its doing about 80% of his flowering for his plants. LEDs fucking suck for flowering cannabis plants. Anyway it was worth a good laugh.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

> Less is more, thats my theory and for the time being, Im sticking to it. I don't go by the bottle I use my ppm meter to determine how much of each nutrient I need, Tiger Bloom makes up about 80% of my ppm and Big Bloom the other 20% in flowering, the Bud Candy doesn't raise the ppm for some reason. That and the plants let me know what they need, learn to read the leaves and you don't need any meters. Now that I have used a ppm meter for a while I dont think I would need one. And I have phd my water the same way for a while now, I haven't tested the ph in forever. The plants are happy, and not showing any ph or nute issues.





bassman999 said:


> The guy I got my 1st clones from grows GREAT weed! He told me , and does himself use around or just over half the recommended amounts on the bottles of nutes. Sometimes more isnt really better.


 yea i have always feed as little as possible the recommended feedings are pretty light 2 tsp thats rite teaspoons, this is the first time i have use tsp in organics usually tbsp and by the way this isn't my first run i have had success indoor with ANs iguana juice and my own organic supplements and lots, and outdoor with varies organic teas. but with my them having been taken care of for 25 days by another person even tho i gave them ranges to stay within i think they may have been overwatered and over nutted but the others still have over all good health and are growing not to stunted. 

first day of flower today heres a freshly plucked leaf from my ghs bubbakush

in next post is pic


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Just took a peek at the LED growers UNITE thread, and then had a laugh. The ones that are doing half way decent all have cfls in their setup as well and they talk like its the LEDs doing all of the goodness. Thats just inexperience talking. The one guy says, "I had to add a single cfl to my setup to help cover the rest of the area." Its a 150-200 watt cfl for growing, which makes up about a third of his wattage, and I bet if he shut of his ufos, he would find its doing about 80% of his flowering for his plants. LEDs fucking suck for flowering cannabis plants. Anyway it was worth a good laugh.


 I was wondering about that, and never thought it was worth the expense to experiment. I figure if it worked well most ppl would use them.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

freshly plucked leaf from my ghs bubbakush
View attachment 1388249


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Just took a peek at the LED growers UNITE thread, and then had a laugh. The ones that are doing half way decent all have cfls in their setup as well and they talk like its the LEDs doing all of the goodness. Thats just inexperience talking. The one guy says, "I had to add a single cfl to my setup to help cover the rest of the area." Its a 150-200 watt cfl for growing, which makes up about a third of his wattage, and I bet if he shut of his ufos, he would find its doing about 80% of his flowering for his plants. LEDs fucking suck for flowering cannabis plants. Anyway it was worth a good laugh.


yea its funny i had a buddy do the same thing told him leds were shit and not to buy it and he did and it fail on him after that i talked him into returning it and sin his credit to get a small 250 lumatek ballast. and now he's producing some decent buds in a small stealth tent setup.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> freshly plucked leaf from my ghs bubbakush
> View attachment 1388249


and if anyone has any more ideas on the def here as this is from a diff plant same nut regiment as ww in previous pics but it is doing pretty well this was the only leaf left of this size probably 6-7 in fingers.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> freshly plucked leaf from my ghs bubbakush
> View attachment 1388249


 If I can take anything from that picture that is good, I would say that Im glad to see that GHS Bubba has that Kushy leaf structure to it, elongated yet still fat leaves. I have 2 seeds, am about to give one away to a friend for his next run, and might give the other away to someone else for their outdoor grow, either way I will get to try both if they are successful so I don't mind handing over good genetics.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 17, 2011)

i had two bubbakush seeds one didn't sprout the only seed of the nine ie germed that didn't take it cracked and stopped this one is the most robust plants i have of all four strains- 2 kingskush(ghs), 2 power kush (dinafem) which is pretty nice sativa leaves with indice bush like structure and short, 3 WW (g13) which are having the most trouble with the deficiency. day one of flower today


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2011)

hey Durbanmistyman, this is def nutrient lock out of some sort and in my experience if you get your micros sorted out you should be fine. Flushing with cal mag may be okay, but like ML said I would also look at Iron, Zinc, Manganese, and the other micro nutients Molybedenum (soz spelling not sure) etc. I use Pokon plant problem solver which is just a flush with micro nutrients basically.

Good luck.



durbanmistyman said:


> freshly plucked leaf from my ghs bubbakush
> View attachment 1388249


The Masons and the Masonic Lodge is big in Scotland, and especially the West coast of Scotland. Most bigger towns in Scotland will have a Masonic Lodge of some sort. I am sure we all know the Da Vinci Code....well the Masons were mentioned in that as well as the Night Templars. The Master Masons being the ones who were seemingly responsible for building the Church outside Edinburgh (Rosslyn Chapel) that was mentioned in the book. If you visit this place it is quite amazing, you are looking at a Chapel that was built and designed long before Europeans had seemingly discovered The Americas, and you have fruit and vegetable sculptured onto the walls that came from the Americas...I mean wtf, History has so many holes in it, it's not true.... History is told by the people who have the power basically. There's a bit of info about Masons and sculptures etc on the Wiki page... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosslyn_Chapel

Have a good day folks,

DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

History is told by man, and man lies. I have the same view on all religious books, and their writers. Written by men, and men lie. Especially authors trying to have the best story out there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

history is written by the winners and on occaision wiki leaks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

i used to live next to a masonic lodge. all of em were militaru, docs, police.. but no masons lol. i used to wonder what the fuck they do in there like a mens club. my lil homie is so sure the masons will take part in the whole "end of the world as we kno it" mess


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

A quick look at some bud porn, hope you like it sticky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

looking good there outdoor whats the strain?


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

DST said:


> hey Durbanmistyman, this is def nutrient lock out of some sort and in my experience if you get your micros sorted out you should be fine. Flushing with cal mag may be okay, but like ML said I would also look at Iron, Zinc, Manganese, and the other micro nutients Molybedenum (soz spelling not sure) etc. I use Pokon plant problem solver which is just a flush with micro nutrients basically.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


thanks dst im going to flush this evening any recommendations as to how much water per plant (3 gal pots). thinking i am going to add calmag to light feeding recommendation and ad a little AN sweet leaf which is basically raw sugar cane, molasses, b-vitamins and a little potassium npk is 0-0-1. what you think? and where can i find this poken plant problem solver and is it all organic? thanks dst and everyone else i will +rep you as soon as i can


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

if u r using the AN line, use the micro after u flush, three times the volume of the pot is what i was told, so for u 9 gals should be good.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking good there outdoor whats the strain?


Various, first is Motavation, 2nd and last are Galaxy, 3rd is SAD, 4th is Warlock, 5th I believe is wappa, 7th is Big Devil, and 8th is fast bud. Going over that I realized I didn't get any pictures of my Rocklocks, they look just as good, one is a big girl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

good variation there man. i grew the SAD its got a lovely sweet afghan taste to it.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

I grew the SAD last run, and liked it enough to grow it again. I was going to try all new ones but I figured I would put something in I knew would help my medical issues.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

I just ordered some of these




 
*Trial Pack: Soil and Myco Blast Singles* 
_$5.00_






FREESHIPING


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks good, and is cheap enough, I might have to pick up some of that myself.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

The fairy arrived today and brought great gifts...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

Druban Too much Mg will cause the iron lockout, I just reminds me.. 
Get that PH stable for 3 days before we can really know anything


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

Your right Mutant, you won't know whats up until the ph is right, fix that, and all of your problems may be gone.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> The fairy arrived today and brought great gifts...


wot dija get wot dija get??


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> History is told by man, and man lies. I have the same view on all religious books, and their writers. Written by men, and men lie. Especially authors trying to have the best story out there.


 I feel the same way, not to mention translated incorrectly more than likely.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 18, 2011)

Bud Porn! 30 days


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> Bud Porn! 30 days


 I love this garden.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> Bud Porn! 30 days


30 days flowering? must be a really saliva strain. does it take like 80 of 90 days to finish flowering?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 18, 2011)

unknown. just bagseed. looks sativa in the leaves and such.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Druban Too much Mg will cause the iron lockout, I just reminds me..
> Get that PH stable for 3 days before we can really know anything


Mutant i have read that. do you think in that case i should flush with just plain RO water instead of ro with calmag?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

I wouldn't flush unless you use a chemical fertilizer, in witch case you should try for %15run off EVERY WATER(sounds wasteful to me) to wash out any salt build up. Just plain water PH'd 5.8 if you decide to flush dont add any thing to the water or its not a flush. Cal/Mg Can cause a lock out just as well as anything else you use.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

everyones telling me flush,flush,flush and with like 6-9 gal per 3 gal pot and im think dam thats a lot of water. idk


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

^ and i use all organic general organics line 4m GH, its pretty much Biobizz.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

Organic, You could be running what we call HOT.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Organic, You could be running what we call HOT.


right like too many nutes in the soil. correct?


----------



## marmarb (Jan 18, 2011)

exspected yeild in soil under a 600 sog


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

i used super plant tonic from blue mountain organics that has beneficial bact and fungi but this grow im using roots organics organism xl instead. ive always thought a good herd of microbes would always keep ph stable and it has for me in the past so maybe its that im not feeding correctly with this new GO line being that its the first time i hav ran it or, the organism isn't producing the same microbes to balance ph that the SPT from bmo was, or maybe a combo of the two.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

> *How does organic waste decompose inside a compost bin?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google found that, i need a more exact way to put it though..


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

a pound under a 600 is doing pretty well i would be happy with 12oz from my 8 plants this go but im not sog but i got a nice full and pretty even canopy.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> i used super plant tonic from blue mountain organics that has beneficial bact and fungi but this grow im using roots organics organism xl instead. ive always thought a good herd of microbes would always keep ph stable and it has for me in the past so maybe its that im not feeding correctly with this new GO line being that its the first time i hav ran it or, the organism isn't producing the same microbes to balance ph that the SPT from bmo was, or maybe a combo of the two.


Sound like a lot of product (Hence everyone saying flush), microbes are Very nice.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Google found that, i need a more exact way to put it though..


 so you mean the temp of my soil could be too hot cause i don't think thats the case. if anything it could be too cold


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> so you mean the temp of my soil could be too hot cause i don't think thats the case. if anything it could be too cold


HoT Means the organic material is not ready for the plant yet, It could feel warm but no, I do not mean the temperature of your soil.


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2011)

yep.............dry ice kief


some trim....

fill up.....

#4 bag

shake over mirror.........

use the #4 from now on.....

this was jus to easy..........thanks


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey G
were did you get the screen material?


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey G
> were did you get the screen material?


they are 1 gal 3 set drop bags,(small bubble bags)


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 18, 2011)

Hah....flush flush flush!!!!.....JK....Altho....I water my 10 gal. pot once a week with 6gal. of water...probably 4 gal. runs off to drain...Therefore I have no need to do a pure water flush until end of harvest to rid built up nutes and salts....shit, I just watered this week with my first bit of nutes and she's two months old!!! and from here on out I will only give her half strength....when I do feed with nutes I use GH 3part with floralicious +,Liquid Koolbloom,Florablend,and Hygrozyme....and when I say half strength, I use the nute calculator on their website and lets say for example my rez is filled with 10gal. of water...I only add enough nutes for if it was a 5gal. rez.....make sense.....and to the ppm meter thing...I only use it just to really see what my runoff is in the end flush...cause I know for sure that my nutes aren't gonna hurt the plant with the half strength feed...hope you could understand this.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 18, 2011)

genuity said:


> yep.............dry ice kief
> 
> 
> some trim....
> ...


I was wondering who would be the first to try this....you think you got more this way vs. using ice and water?


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I was wondering who would be the first to try this....you think you got more this way vs. using ice and water?


never got to use the bags with ice n water,i use to jus let the water sit over nite,drain let dry..ect
with this way i shake my ass,then im smokein...lol
but i would think with the right amount of shakeing,one could get a real nice amount of this product...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 18, 2011)

so not really any more...just quicker to use??? I really want to try this...I got over two ozs of trim left....how much did you use??


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> Bud Porn! 30 days


 beautiful grow man!


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> so not really any more...just quicker to use??? I really want to try this...I got over two ozs of trim left....how much did you use??


well i will say this,
if i was to go find a nice stainless steel 1 gal bucket that i could fit the bag over,with a nice n tight fit
with nice small chunks of dry ice,and about 15 min of shake rattle n roll....i can see my self getting a nice my self getting around 6g from a 0z of trim,
i got like 3 g this time,from around an oz of trim..for a 1st timer at it so......


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 18, 2011)

sounds like a winner to me....the most I've got off an Oz of trim was 2.7grams with using the gumby method....sounds like dry ice is the way to go....so smaller chunks huh.....I know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 18, 2011)

Got something kinda crazy to share with you guys... http://dalesdesigns.net/world_clock.htm


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL i love it hot damn, now i just need to find dry ice LOL shake and smoke


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 18, 2011)

gen u got to send that to everyone man that way to cool


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 18, 2011)

dry ice? what method is this? details plssss


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 18, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I know about some oil, I have spent the last few weeks watching a shit load of videos on how to make it. I posted a video not too many pages back about using a bubble bag with some dry ice, seem to work well for the guy, and he got a shit load of kief using that method, hmm, Ill post it again. I think its a cool video, I want to try this as well. Hell I want to try all the hash making methods.
> [video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]


 here it is andrew.....I can't wait


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 18, 2011)

Just on to catch some 600 Porn. Not quite running the full 600 just now, but.....

So anyway, great Post Gen. Will have to give that a go!
Nice Vid.and Interesting link there END.. just not the right time in a.m to be reading it man 

jambo;>)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2011)

Good job Genuity that looks like an ez pz hash method. I cant believe i missed that vid huh


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> wot dija get wot dija get??


 Well Mr.West she brought me headband, and some Thelma offspring.So, both headband, just one has a story behind it. I can't wait until I can start to work with these.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

genuity said:


> yep.............dry ice kief
> 
> 
> some trim....
> ...


 Looks nice, glad you got some good use from that video.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

A quick look at some bud porn, hope you like it sticky.View attachment 1388939View attachment 1388938View attachment 1388940View attachment 1388941View attachment 1388942View attachment 1388943View attachment 1388944View attachment 1388945View attachment 1388946figured id bump this up so no one misses the porn.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, why did it show links and not thumbnails, wtf^


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2011)

if i were a snowdawg...id hit them slops....lol
frosty!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 18, 2011)

I call that a crystal farm!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2011)

Boys, I need some help/ advise. I feel like such a noob asking this. I'm sure it's ok, but want some reasurance from the crew. So... my seedlings are turning into bushes. They are still short, but are very, very wide. They are all less than 5" tall... but some are 1 foot wide. Some of the leaves on these things are as big as my hand. I have them in my little cloner type thing which doesn't give them much room to spread out. What my question is, would it be ok to pull of some of the bigger fan leaves? I'm not sure what else to do to keep them from shading eachother and just making a huge mess of plant. Any ideas welcome.

nice kief/ hash genuity. I had a dream I got dry ice the other night. The 600 is invading my dreamtime, lol.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 18, 2011)

i would separate them and let them keep bushing up



jigfresh said:


> Boys, I need some help/ advise. I feel like such a noob asking this. I'm sure it's ok, but want some reasurance from the crew. So... my seedlings are turning into bushes. They are still short, but are very, very wide. They are all less than 5" tall... but some are 1 foot wide. Some of the leaves on these things are as big as my hand. I have them in my little cloner type thing which doesn't give them much room to spread out. What my question is, would it be ok to pull of some of the bigger fan leaves? I'm not sure what else to do to keep them from shading eachother and just making a huge mess of plant. Any ideas welcome.
> 
> nice kief/ hash genuity. I had a dream I got dry ice the other night. The 600 is invading my dreamtime, lol.View attachment 1390369View attachment 1390368


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 19, 2011)

jig-The good ole' "pulling fan leaves question". What if you just trim the leaves themselves? Thats what I would do. Thats a lie...I would take the lazy way out and just pull the whole leaf. I know myself better then that. But I would suggest just trimming them.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

Firstly, Durbanmistyman, I wouldn't be flushing anything with that amount of water half way through a grow. When I flush I give the plant just a little bit more water than what I normally feed it with. And if I have a problem I will just water with some Pokon added. It's a Dutch product so not sure if it would be much help, I think the stuff ML posted looks good as well. Here's a link to the website
http://www.pokon.nl/default.aspx

The product is called Groenkracht - Greenpower, Problem Solver.






Nice job with the dry ice G! After looking I don't see the benefit in paying 42 euro for some kilos of dry ice when I can press the button on my freezer and get normal ice...I guess if the dry ice could be sourced for cheaper I would give it a go.

Jigfresh, please don't pull leaves of your babies, they will be fine if you leave them....imo. The bushier they get the better.

Have a good day peeps,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> i would separate them and let them keep bushing up


There's no room... otherwise I would.



strictly seedleSs said:


> jig-The good ole' "pulling fan leaves question". What if you just trim the leaves themselves? Thats what I would do. Thats a lie...I would take the lazy way out and just pull the whole leaf. I know myself better then that. But I would suggest just trimming them.


May give that a try.



DST said:


> Jigfresh, please don't pull leaves of your babies, they will be fine if you leave them....imo. The bushier they get the better.


I just worry about two things. There are a couple plants being totally covered by one leaf of another. ALso I'm scared of getting plants with PM again. Sick of that shit and I don't want leaf upon leaf upon leaf against eachother.

Appreciate the responses though guys. I'll figure it out one way or another.


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Well Mr.West she brought me headband, and some Thelma offspring.So, both headband, just one has a story behind it. I can't wait until I can start to work with these.


Quality ODI, that thelmas a looker in bloom, love that funky foosty smell too. I got a bag of seeds from a thelma lookilikey. Just need a veg room the size of my kitchen and an extra few watts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

props to you genuity! you say smaller chunks are better eh? I was looking up places to get the dry ice from in the uk and was offered it in slabs a block or pellets, do you think the pellets would be better than bigger lumps knocked off a slab?


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

raise the one that is being covered above that one...if you can, or just train the fan leaf that is covering it away... (fan leaves can also be gently trained) But yeh, fuk PM lad, you don't want to be getting that...


jigfresh said:


> There's no room... otherwise I would.
> 
> May give that a try.
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> props to you genuity! you say smaller chunks are better eh? I was looking up places to get the dry ice from in the uk and was offered it in slabs a block or pellets, do you think the pellets would be better than bigger lumps knocked off a slab?


yea them pellets wud work great,i think my 5lb block cost me $1.99 a lb..
dam D,i want to see u do this,with all u be getting from ur bubble hash,i jus know u could make a real load...why is it so much over there?


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

cause everything is a rip off in Europe G!!! I don't know, I am going to ask a few bods to see if they can recommend. A 1litre bottle of cleaning alcohol costs me bloody 11 euros!!! Bongs are pricey as well ffs.




genuity said:


> yea them pellets wud work great,i think my 5lb block cost me $1.99 a lb..
> dam D,i want to see u do this,with all u be getting from ur bubble hash,i jus know u could make a real load...why is it so much over there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

say whaaaaat $1.99 a LB thats so cheap  over here they wanted £60 for 10 KG. $1.99 a lb to 22lb works to 43.78 USD = 27.3922 GBP how is it that cheap!?!?! mine did include delivery but still a courier for a 10kg parcel is only about £10-15.

I bet its some EU directive bullshizzle

I really fancied a go at this method. it would make making full melt a whole different ball game.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

same story here mate...I am telling you, europe/uk is pants for buying stuff....you get like a 6oz fillet for a main course here, in the US you would get a 20oz, lol...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> say whaaaaat $1.99 a LB thats so cheap  over here they wanted £60 for 10 KG. $1.99 a lb to 22lb works to 43.78 USD = 27.3922 GBP how is it that cheap!?!?! mine did include delivery but still a courier for a 10kg parcel is only about £10-15.
> 
> I bet its some EU directive bullshizzle
> 
> I really fancied a go at this method. it would make making full melt a whole different ball game.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 19, 2011)

The 1.99 a lb sounds about right for dry ice. I will double check as my local grocery store sells it, heck as does wally world....oh for you guys across the pond wally world=walmart. As soon as i can get either the bags or just the screen material i will be trying this method. Anyone know were to get just the screen material? I have been looking but no luck so far. I dont want to pay $135 for a set of bubble bags if i will only be using 1 out of the 5 or seven ....seems such a waste.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

DST said:


> cause everything is a rip off in Europe G!!! I don't know, I am going to ask a few bods to see if they can recommend. A 1litre bottle of cleaning alcohol costs me bloody 11 euros!!! Bongs are pricey as well ffs.


thats crazy,i got this dry ice a the local super market,next to the ice cream-ben&jerrys...lol,i jus will never understand this world...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> say whaaaaat $1.99 a LB thats so cheap  over here they wanted £60 for 10 KG. $1.99 a lb to 22lb works to 43.78 USD = 27.3922 GBP how is it that cheap!?!?! mine did include delivery but still a courier for a 10kg parcel is only about £10-15.
> 
> I bet its some EU directive bullshizzle
> 
> I really fancied a go at this method. it would make making full melt a whole different ball game.


i do not know why so cheap..
but it is some face melt..........cesspool toppd of with D.I.K....LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

without bringing up that barrel of worms again your toally right, the interest rates the vat our banking system has hermied. fucked itself right up it has.

6oz for a fillet main is shocking mind you its only 8oz over her normally unless your in a good steak house.

i was looking for someone to go halfs with on the dry ice but everyone i know that would lives too far away, this stuff lasts for about 24-36 hours in a freezer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

in the frozen section at the supermarket    god damn


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> The 1.99 a lb sounds about right for dry ice. I will double check as my local grocery store sells it, heck as does wally world....oh for you guys across the pond wally world=walmart. As soon as i can get either the bags or just the screen material i will be trying this method. Anyone know were to get just the screen material? I have been looking but no luck so far. I dont want to pay $135 for a set of bubble bags if i will only be using 1 out of the 5 or seven ....seems such a waste.


i wud try something like a hobby shop or the like,i got the 1gal 3 bag set for $50.00 from my hydro shop.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 19, 2011)

At my local store they sell it in a freezer right by the front door. I believe you have to be 18 to buy it though due to safety reasons.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 19, 2011)

The 135 was from my local hydro shop. And it was on sale.... Hobby shop ? What do i ask for? I cant just walk in and tell them what I am doing? Thanks


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> At my local store they sell it in a freezer right by the front door. I believe you have to be 18 to buy it though due to safety reasons.


america........u got to be 18 thing,but u can get computer duster any time.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> The 135 was from my local hydro shop. And it was on sale.... Hobby shop ? What do i ask for? I cant just walk in and tell them what I am doing? Thanks


Go to a local fabric shop and look for silk fabric.....usually in with all the fabric that they make wedding dresses with....I have a sq. yard that I bought for when I do a dry sieve....just use your best judgment on the fabric....remember...not too small of holes....but not too big to where the green would fall through.....There is a chain around here in my town that is all around the US called Hancock Fabric....give it a try. think it cost me like $5


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> The 135 was from my local hydro shop. And it was on sale.... Hobby shop ? What do i ask for? I cant just walk in and tell them what I am doing? Thanks


i wud jus look for summin like pressing screen,comes in 150-230 micron...^^^that will work to..


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 19, 2011)

sweet info. i hope my walmart sells dry ice. cuz then im off the joann fabrics to buy me some silk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

walmart dont have it, i dun think.. but grocery stores do sometimes.. and i saw some nice screens in a hobby store once


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> thats crazy,i got this dry ice a the local super market,next to the ice cream-ben&jerrys...lol,i jus will never understand this world...
> 
> 
> i do not know why so cheap..
> but it is some face melt..........cesspool toppd of with D.I.K....LOL


 That looks sick my friend. So glad I shared that video and someone put it to use, I will be putting it to use myself come harvest time. Im sure I can get dry ice in my area with no problem. I don't think its too expensive either, I know people always buy it at Halloween time to put into their pumpkins to give them a foggy effect, I think you just pour water on it and it steams for a while basically.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> That looks sick my friend. So glad I shared that video and someone put it to use, I will be putting it to use myself come harvest time. Im sure I can get dry ice in my area with no problem. I don't think its too expensive either, I know people always buy it at Halloween time to put into their pumpkins to give them a foggy effect, I think you just pour water on it and it steams for a while basically.


yea when i seen that vid,i knew i was going to give it a try...i jus need to find a way to contain the kief when i shake it on to the mirror sum kind of box of some sort...its a nice clean smoke
the dry ice did something to it.....


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 19, 2011)

A good thing or a bad thing? Did it change the taste or something?


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> A good thing or a bad thing? Did it change the taste or something?


well the ice&water way was alot stronger on the chest....this dry ice kief is like smokeing air,if u can do that...lol
wait a min.....i have not hit bag#1 yet...................................this stuff is way more gummy,like i like ityea...thats what im talking bout......now i can feel that face melt comeing on,maybe it was jus the bag??


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 19, 2011)

Like smoking air, but did it still do the job? Because sometimes my lungs could use a break sometimes, while my body is telling me to smoke more.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Like smoking air, but did it still do the job? Because sometimes my lungs could use a break sometimes, while my body is telling me to smoke more.


oh yea it did the job......i jus enjoy the thick smoke type.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 19, 2011)

how much are you guys getting using the dry ice?
the last time i used my box i used 1/2 oz of bud and got 4-5 grams of hash, i saw some one say they got 2. something off of an ounce, using the dry ice. i have not used the dry ice and most likely wont unless i know i will get more of the trichs out


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> how much are you guys getting using the dry ice?
> the last time i used my box i used 1/2 oz of bud and got 4-5 grams of hash, i saw some one say they got 2. something off of an ounce, using the dry ice. i have not used the dry ice and most likely wont unless i know i will get more of the trichs out


well it was my first time so i went kind of fast,i got like 4g in like 5-10 min of shakeing,and i do not know how much trim i used butit was not a whole lot,maybe an oz.
with the right amount of time one could get a nice amount..15 min max,IMO.


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 19, 2011)

been to hell and back. day after Christmas i had psychosis or some shit.

i got lost in a snow storm and broke down. i been hospitalized and went through a lot of weird crazy shit............. weird shit, like i met jerry garcia shit.... my closet no longer has any plants. im kinda out of the game now doing the sober thing. i need to get a job and they all drug test.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

wow u ok dude? tell us about it, ive been institutionalized ill understandd man.
edit: and i heard psycosis was the shit but damn.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow Wally, just glad to hear from you! Do you mean broke down, as in car?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

we were wondering where u were as well..


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

hope all is well wally....good to see ya post again.


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 19, 2011)

broke down psychotially.

psychosis. to me though i was just enlightened and i felt like pandoras box


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 19, 2011)

no more closet grow too. though my plants are still alive; just relocated


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

were you high ? did it get personal. do u feel better or worse.? n how was jerry?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wow u ok dude? tell us about it, ive been institutionalized ill understandd man.
> edit: and i heard psycosis was the shit but damn.


 Thats the first thing I thought, behavioral health facility. They will drug you and try to brainwash you into thinking your way of life is wrong, drugs are bad, especially marijuana, and that you should be out slaving over some menial job rather than what you want to be doing. I have been in 3 times, and managed to get the fuck away from them after the 3rd, they will try to keep you in their system. I dropped all of their drugs and went strictly cannabis after realizing the staff was crazier than I am. They had a meeting with me and the entire staff because I used "marijuana" and I was going to "turn into a pot head". I laughed and said "Look doc, Im already a pothead. And I need it to sustain my life, without it I have no appetite, and nothing else will calm my nausea from cyclic vomiting syndrome. So if you want me to die, then I will quit. Do you want me to die?" He said no but marijuana is dangerous and will lead to other drugs. I replied with, "What medical proof do you have of that? Where is the report from the testing done at whatever University or Hospital it was done at?" And that argument went on for a while, ending with me telling them how dumb they are and all the money they spent on their degrees, still did not make them any more ignorant than the average asshole. But the whole weirding out, and not really know whats going on for a couple weeks, yeah been there, it sucks. You get out wondering what the fuck happened, and if the world is the same as when you went in. And for some reason you need to do something different. I learned fast that nothing was different and what I was doing was right and they were the ones who were wrong. It sucks to see Wally in a bad place, even worse he's in that bad place with out his grow to keep him motivated. And sober, hmmm fuck that, my medical issues wont allow it.


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 19, 2011)

yeahhhhhhhss^

i swear the staff was nutzier than me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

yea that sucks man. thats y i sounded so worried. when i was in the mental bin, i was wishin they would lock me up so i can atleast think freely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

woah wally man, hope your doing ok, im scared of shit like that. its good that you felt enlightened ive friends that went the other way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

for whoever cares


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

kool family tree tryna


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2011)

what up wally. Glad you are back brother. I had some psychiatric emergencies in my past. One at 21 and another at 26. Shit... I think that means I'm due for one soon. Anyways, I never been in a facility, just visited lots of docs and been put on lots of meds. All of it made me feel like I was not alive. I felt like hell when I was off in the head, but I at least felt like I was living. Being a zombie is not very rewarding. Thankfully today I can say I am on Zero medications. Plus I'm taking a break from pot and still keeping my sanity. Hang in there brother. Glad you are back with us, we all missed you. Oh, and just my two cents... I beleive for me halucinagens were not very good for my psyche. I love me some acid and shrooms are fun too... but I think they do weird shit to my mind. And that's not from any doc, I didn't tell them I did that stuff.

peace to the 600.

And regarding my seedlings, I pulled 2 leafs off 5 of my seedlings. Both timewarps, the tw x rom, and two TRP's. I bet they are the males of the bunch becuase they are so much bigger and growing faster than all the others.

Thanks for the chemdawg family tree TGSS. I am very interested in that kinda sheit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

i kinda miss my meds, lol. 

i kno its a lotta chem fam out there and i figured someone other then me cared to know where theres came from.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome back Wally glad you are doing better. I to am taking a break so i can get a job. Good luck on your job search.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I am glad you are ok Wally, stay away from those bloody halucinogen's ffs, don't sound like they are doing you any gid! my 2 cents.

Where is HeadsUp? I think we are going to need a roll call soon, haha.

JustLearning, Cheese Cloth will do for you, or muslin. And you can get bags online on ebay for 20 dollars or so..

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 19, 2011)

Shit Wally glad your alive bro. Never been in a metal ward but have done plenty of time in juvi brainwash camps and plenty of jail aswell. Fuck man I hope the best for you and your situation Wally. Lord knows alot of us have been in the system and its a BITCH!!! to get outta. Sending out all the good vibes within my being.

Jig my man glad to see you back in the game homie, Them TW's could very well be male as they are of reg seed. Twxr Ohhh i hope you got a fe bro The rasta fairy didnt leave a single puss hair my way hahaha. 

Yeah D missing HU too!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for whoever cares



that looks like my strain tree just a tad bit bigger. Ill need to type up for you.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for whoever cares


Interesting.......but where did you uncover this myth from???? I know we were talking about FreeMasons and shit but did one come vist you and give this to you??? Nicholas Cage/National Treasure shit there!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Interesting.......but where did you uncover this myth from???? I know we were talking about FreeMasons and shit but did one come vist you and give this to you???


lol. I guess the secret is out that Freemasons created the chemdawg family of strains, hahaha.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

Wally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you said you were fasting when we last talked to you.....did it get you that bad....you must of been flushin out some bad shit!!!LOL


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Shit Wally glad your alive bro. Never been in a metal ward but have done plenty of time in juvi brainwash camps and plenty of jail aswell. Fuck man I hope the best for you and your situation Wally. Lord knows alot of us have been in the system and its a BITCH!!! to get outta. Sending out all the good vibes within my being.
> 
> Jig my man glad to see you back in the game homie, Them TW's could very well be male as they are of reg seed. Twxr Ohhh i hope you got a fe bro The rasta fairy didnt leave a single puss hair my way hahaha.
> 
> Yeah D missing HU too!!!


HU wipes away a tear before replying....hey wally, wtf man? Send me a private message please, you need to have a talk with your older brother here.

I'm fine guys, I'm just busy at the moment in one of those rare possible life changing moments. I''ll send you and DST a pm. I just quickly scanned the last two pages to see who's around and this was almost at the end and I saw what you wrote.

The girls are doing fine, they have only a few days left to live, saturday is execution day. Thank you DST, casey jones is looking good, one of my frostier specimens to date, she'll be finishing week five saturday.

I probably won't be on every day now but it's all good, better than good, that's all I'll say for now, don't want to jinx myself.

I want everyone to know, I love this place but there are some kinds of love that just can't be shared on here. I'll be checking in a couple of times a week, that I'm sure of. Part of me resides here and I won't abandon this family it's just that for right now I have some other more important matters to fill my time.

So I'm still here and will continue to be here, just not as much. Some of you guys have really become special to me even though we have never met.

Before I forget, thank you Fairy friend all arrived safely. It is so nice to have friends from around the world. I'm also happy to see our Fairy friend not only visits the states but goes overseas. Paying it forward one person at a time.

Peace to everyone, I'll be back.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

And then there were two.....Wally and HeadsUp in the same day.....come on guys.....we are family too....we were worried sic....LOL.....Now go to your room..LOL


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> HU wipes away a tear before replying....hey wally, wtf man? Send me a private message please, you need to have a talk with your older brother here.
> 
> I'm fine guys, I'm just busy at the moment in one of those rare possible life changing moments. I''ll send you and DST a pm. I just quickly scanned the last two pages to see who's around and this was almost at the end and I saw what you wrote.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm.....Must be pussy....can I get away with saying that.....Hah....It's cool man....Don't forget about us....You see how weird we get when you don't post for three days.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> At my local store they sell it in a freezer right by the front door. I believe you have to be 18 to buy it though due to safety reasons.


 same thing here


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> That looks sick my friend. So glad I shared that video and someone put it to use, I will be putting it to use myself come harvest time. Im sure I can get dry ice in my area with no problem. I don't think its too expensive either, I know people always buy it at Halloween time to put into their pumpkins to give them a foggy effect, I think you just pour water on it and it steams for a while basically.


 Have seen it tossed in a pool/hot tub for fun as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thats the first thing I thought, behavioral health facility. They will drug you and try to brainwash you into thinking your way of life is wrong, drugs are bad, especially marijuana, and that you should be out slaving over some menial job rather than what you want to be doing. I have been in 3 times, and managed to get the fuck away from them after the 3rd, they will try to keep you in their system. I dropped all of their drugs and went strictly cannabis after realizing the staff was crazier than I am. They had a meeting with me and the entire staff because I used "marijuana" and I was going to "turn into a pot head". I laughed and said "Look doc, Im already a pothead. And I need it to sustain my life, without it I have no appetite, and nothing else will calm my nausea from cyclic vomiting syndrome. So if you want me to die, then I will quit. Do you want me to die?" He said no but marijuana is dangerous and will lead to other drugs. I replied with, "What medical proof do you have of that? Where is the report from the testing done at whatever University or Hospital it was done at?" And that argument went on for a while, ending with me telling them how dumb they are and all the money they spent on their degrees, still did not make them any more ignorant than the average asshole. But the whole weirding out, and not really know whats going on for a couple weeks, yeah been there, it sucks. You get out wondering what the fuck happened, and if the world is the same as when you went in. And for some reason you need to do something different. I learned fast that nothing was different and what I was doing was right and they were the ones who were wrong. It sucks to see Wally in a bad place, even worse he's in that bad place with out his grow to keep him motivated. And sober, hmmm fuck that, my medical issues wont allow it.


 They talk about...lead to other drugs...what could be worse than the shit they force you to use there though?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hmmmmm.....Must be pussy....can I get away with saying that.....Hah....It's cool man....Don't forget about us....You see how weird we get when you don't post for three days.


Man I miss this place. Just like a guy, is that all you can think about?

Me too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Man I miss this place. Just like a guy, is that all you can think about?
> 
> Me too.


We miss you old buddy. Glad greener pastures have you busy, and not some bullshit. We'll be here when you have time. Good luck keeping up though.

peace brother


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Man I miss this place. Just like a guy, is that all you can think about?
> 
> Me too.


That and weed.....and the thing that gets both of those things....$$$


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 19, 2011)

sup guys... Just wanted to hop on and let ya know I got over my 2lb mark and there is still one hangin... the shit is delicious and the cure is starting to really bring out the flavors!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> sup guys... Just wanted to hop on and let ya know I got over my 2lb mark and there is still one hangin... the shit is delicious and the cure is starting to really bring out the flavors!


you know the drill...pictures, pictures, pictures, then the smoke report
welcome back


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> sup guys... Just wanted to hop on and let ya know I got over my 2lb mark and there is still one hangin... the shit is delicious and the cure is starting to really bring out the flavors!


So many people....just a recap if you could....how many plants and what was your style(sog,scrog,lst,top,straight up)??????


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> you know the drill...pictures, pictures, pictures, then the smoke report
> welcome back
> 
> 
> cof


Is there a way to take good bud shots Canon Powershot?...

It has a macro and I still cant get a decent tric shot.. Im camretarded... Ill keep messin with it and get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i kinda miss my meds, lol.
> 
> i kno its a lotta chem fam out there and i figured someone other then me cared to know where theres came from.


 Thats some great info there Tryna, stuff that I did not know thats for sure. Thanks for the share.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a canon just put it on auto and it takes nice pictures. You can see them full size in paint, I can check my trichomes this way nice and clear. I also just got a jewelers microscope with a UV led and 2white leds. I can put the camera lens up to the microscope and take nicer picture now.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Is there a way to take good bud shots Canon Powershot?...
> 
> It has a macro and I still cant get a decent tric shot.. Im camretarded... Ill keep messin with it and get some pics up tomorrow


I would try taking the buds in the dark and use the flash...see what happens...my girl has the same kind of cam and this is how I've had good results


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> So many people....just a recap if you could....how many plants and what was your style(sog,scrog,lst,top,straight up)??????


Yeah No prob...

Grown in Aeroflo2 under 3 600s 9 plants grown el naturelle... Started 12/12 at 12 inches and ended up 44... 

I really wanted to screen of green the whole thing but my landlord had to come by in middle of grow so i removed screen to move to another room... IT WAS SUCKY!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Is there a way to take good bud shots Canon Powershot?...
> 
> It has a macro and I still cant get a decent tric shot.. Im camretarded... Ill keep messin with it and get some pics up tomorrow


does your photo software on your computer have a "fix", if so then crop to your satisfaction
I take a well focused close-up and then crop. That allows the details to show


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> does your photo software on your computer have a "fix", if so then crop to your satisfaction
> I take a well focused close-up and then crop. That allows the details to show
> 
> 
> cof


Like cof said... I take pictures of the buds from a good distance away, like a foot or 1.5 feet... then crop down to 'blow up' the good stuff. If you get the cam really close to the buds it wont come out good.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Is there a way to take good bud shots Canon Powershot?...
> 
> It has a macro and I still cant get a decent tric shot.. Im camretarded... Ill keep messin with it and get some pics up tomorrow


Just stopped in to have a quick look to see what's up and it's good to see all's well. Have to get back to some other stuff and then come back and catch up with my thank you's and replys, but I wanted to touch quick on this. The best advise I'd give anyone, without getting into an intro to photography or something, is if your camera can accommodate one invest in a tripod, even a small table top one, just get one. And turn your fans off to stop movement. Anyway, Sons of Anarchy is on, gotta go!

Take care 600!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Just stopped in to have a quick look to see what's up and it's good to see all's well. Have to get back to some other stuff and then come back and catch up with my thank you's and replys, but I wanted to touch quick on this. The best advise I'd give anyone, without getting into an intro to photography or something, is if your camera can accommodate one invest in a tripod, even a small table top one, just get one. And turn your fans off to stop movement. Anyway, Sons of Anarchy is on, gotta go!
> 
> Take care 600!


Vrrrooomm Vrrrooomm...never got into that show...everyone tells me I would love it....I guess it's cause of my fav. biker slogan...."HARLEYS SUCK"....sorry....I straddle a Honda....1000 bitches!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> this is a list of the girls i want to get in my bed Big Band Feminized. Smile Feminized White Domina Feminized White Widow Feminized Bubba Kush Feminized Pineapple Express Feminized Purple Haze Feminized Lavender Feminized Violator Kush Feminized Sour Kush AKA Headband Chocolope Feminized LA Confidential Feminized mazar afgaie rocklock i dont know who i'm going to do first lol


 umm. just checking but what i have lerned from chitown is sourkush the goodshit is a cross or sour diesel and bubba kush ?


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> umm. just checking but what i have lerned from chitown is sourkush the goodshit is a cross or sour diesel and bubba kush ?


Sour Diesel X OG Kush


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 19, 2011)

A few pics from the cave

Went through and plucked all the lower branches this round.




A few of the soil plants

Headband 2 


Headband 1



This is my mini Timewarp pheno


Heres the big lanky Timewarp

2 weeks and some change in flower. 




Grape ape


Dog woof woof

Hydro dogs doing very good. 

A few pics of the whole shabang. 




Tired falling out  1BMM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 19, 2011)

1BMM-That cave is looking sweet. I really want to get my hands on one or two of those long cool tubes. I dont have a name for my place yet, but heres a few pics 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2011)

I heard both are called sour kush. I bought some stuff called Sour K (sour diesel X sage X larry OG). The lady at the co-op also referred to it as Sour Kush. I think sour d mixed with any kind of kush would be loosely called Sour Kush. At the rate crossing is going there has got to be some overlap on names and such. Just thousands of strains and more everyday. Hell we even have some strains being made new from the 600 crew.

Either way, whatever you call it, sour diesel X og kush sounds like the fucking BOMB.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys, good to see the house in order, well done on the weight MArlowe and Strictly I am loving the space you have and vertical octos!!! sweet man. Stay up HeadsUp.

Peace, DST


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 20, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> A few pics from the cave


I wish I could Visit that Garden.


----------



## Johnny Apple Weed (Jan 20, 2011)

whats up every one I am a noob with a dilemma here, I'm about to start growin 5 plants with 3 600w lights in a scrog with soil. I keep doubting my 3 gal grow pots for flowering... Should I just go ahead and toss 'em and get 5 gal grow bag or is 3 gallons enough? Any advise is greatly appreciated


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

how long are you veggin for is the important question here. There is no point having a massive pot if the roots are not filling it up, you just end up with your plant sitting in a pot of damp medium that is never properly used. Easiest way would be to check the routes on one of the plants. What stage you at with them?

One of our fellow members Integra21 grew a few plants in a scrog and used the 12/12 to cover the screen. What size is your area? 


Johnny Apple Weed said:


> whats up every one I am a noob with a dilemma here, I'm about to start growin 5 plants with 3 600w lights in a scrog with soil. I keep doubting my 3 gal grow pots for flowering... Should I just go ahead and toss 'em and get 5 gal grow bag or is 3 gallons enough? Any advise is greatly appreciated


----------



## Johnny Apple Weed (Jan 20, 2011)

I've only just started germinating the seeds, I was supposed to get some clones but that fell through and i can't wait any longer. I have a 6x6 grow tent and my screen will be set up in the shape of a upside down U so I have room to work in it and I'm not sure how long i will be vegging cuz i only have bag seeds


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

ok, well get them bags seeds sexed and then move from there. I think decisions on numbers of gallons at this stage is not that important. You can get some great stuff from bag seed but then you can also get garbage and a lot of herms.
3 lights for that space is more than enough, you could probably run 2 and be fine. Once you have sex sorted, you are going to be looking at a reasonable vegging time.

Do you have 5 seeds? or a lot more and want to aim at getting 5 females?

Bag seed planted - grow out and sex - Clones from best plant - root clones then veg clones - Then you can start the flower. So this will take some time. If time is a factor you may be better shelling out and getting feminized seeds. Or trying the clone route again. The above process is going to be at least 2 months imo.





Johnny Apple Weed said:


> I've only just started germinating the seeds, I was supposed to get some clones but that fell through and i can't wait any longer. I have a 6x6 grow tent and my screen will be set up in the shape of a upside down U so I have room to work in it and I'm not sure how long i will be vegging cuz i only have bag seeds


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I heard both are called sour kush. I bought some stuff called Sour K (sour diesel X sage X larry OG). The lady at the co-op also referred to it as Sour Kush. I think sour d mixed with any kind of kush would be loosely called Sour Kush. At the rate crossing is going there has got to be some overlap on names and such. Just thousands of strains and more everyday. Hell we even have some strains being made new from the 600 crew.
> 
> *Either way, whatever you call it, sour diesel X og kush sounds like the fucking BOMB*.


very true............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

damn 1BMM i bet getting in there to clear the undergrowth was a chore! 

2elbows is an awesome haul Marlowe bro! 

genuity, *sour diesel X sage X larry OG 

can only be dank really eh!
*


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

Duchie-I have been watching SOA from the beginning. I originally started watching to see how accurate the show was. I was pretty impressed and have been hooked ever since. I used to ride in a club until recently not a 1% club, but i had to deal with them on a regular basis though. I have grown up around bikes all my life. 
To the new guys welcome. You have come to a great place. We have some really smart and generous people on this thread willing to help answer questions or point you in the right direction. I wouldn't be as far as I am now with out them. 
1BMM-wow what a beautiful garden.
DST-thanks for the info. Question what is a pressing screen and could i use those instead of the bags for the Dry ice method? They are cheaper than the bags is why i am asking. I still will probably get the bags as I want to try the water/ice method too, if for nothing else for the experience. It was really cool watching my buddy do it.He he he .
Heads up-good luck to you. I hope it works out the way you are wanting. 
I will post up some picks when my lights come on in a few hours. The Thai Tanic is at it again loosing the fan leaves. not sure what the problem is. The G-13 is doing really good. I have to say it is thebest strain i have right now as far as growing and looking perty.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn 1BMM i bet getting in there to clear the undergrowth was a chore!
> 
> 2elbows is an awesome haul Marlowe bro!
> 
> ...


now i got to get me some of them strains,the sage,i see at TH seeds,and larry og i see at cali con....hmmmm


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2011)

Development on the perpetual is now officially over. These three tubs are three weeks apart in flower. In the middle, we have 12 white russians, now 42 days along. To the right 15 skunk and chronic. One the left it's mostly chronic and a couple of wr which just went into flower yesterday. My mothers have grown right up past the light lol. I have to clean out my clone box and then I'm going to chop the Chronics down and start over with them. I'm not happy about the yield from the NLxSK so I may not be keeping that in the mix. The white russian is such a keeper. Over an ounce per plant and man, it's just lethal. That's why the middle tub is pure WR


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 20, 2011)

Thats a nice setup you have there, wish I had the room to run something like that.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been a while in development. I'm going to add one more tub in the flower room. I think I can fit it in there without even adding another light I have 2 600s and a 1000MH burning in flower and one 600 in veg. I have another light, but I'm reluctant to use it. then I can tighten up to harvesting every 2/3 weeks instead of every 3/4.

I should have another batch of clones in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> It's been a while in development. I'm going to add one more tub in the flower room. I think I can fit it in there without even adding another light I have 2 600s and a 1000MH burning in flower and one 600 in veg. I have another light, but I'm reluctant to use it. then I can tighten up to harvesting every 2/3 weeks instead of every 3/4.
> 
> I should have another batch of clones in about 3 weeks.


 good good... Very nice! clean, organized... Im lookin and likin...

+rep


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow shnkrmn thats nice. Good job.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. When I first started hanging out at RIU I'd read these perpetual grow threads like Stinkbud or Al b fuct and think 'man that's too much work'. Wrong. So I spent a few years doing serial grows, one after another, then learned to clone and things speeded up a little and I raised the stakes and went into hydro which really is key to this. What does the 600 think? Can I add another tub in the flower room without adding another light fixture? I'm burning 2200 watts there right now and if I but the tubs together I think I'll have room for another. Whaddaya say, guys? Speaking of which, why are there no 600 women??????


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Thanks guys. When I first started hanging out at RIU I'd read these perpetual grow threads like Stinkbud or Al b fuct and think 'man that's too much work'. Wrong. So I spent a few years doing serial grows, one after another, then learned to clone and things speeded up a little and I raised the stakes and went into hydro which really is key to this. What does the 600 think? Can I add another tub in the flower room without adding another light fixture? I'm burning 2200 watts there right now and if I but the tubs together I think I'll have room for another. Whaddaya say, guys? Speaking of which, why are there no 600 women??????


Nice work shn, 

To be honest, if it was me I would have another 2 tubs in there. I know they are at different stages and they are going to get bigger, but that's the exact reason why....use the space more efficiently where the small plants are and I think you will def be fine for 1 more at least. I would also have that light a bit closer to the wee yins as well. It's always hard to tell in a pic, but the reason I said 2 more was because it looks like if you turned the lights round to face the other way the (as well as the tubs), you could get thos extra 2 in??
Anyway, looks like it's going to rock for ya anyway, but like you said, another tub, probably 1 less week inbettwen harvests.

As far as women and the 600 is concerned...who knows, I saw kiki posting a little while back, Westy's girl LGP was in for a while and there have been others...some left to go to speedyseedz (I giggle to myself quietly, but still let everyone know...is there an acronym for that?) So yeh, any suggestions on bringing some female harmony to the thread I am all ears...

peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Thanks guys. When I first started hanging out at RIU I'd read these perpetual grow threads like Stinkbud or Al b fuct and think 'man that's too much work'. Wrong. So I spent a few years doing serial grows, one after another, then learned to clone and things speeded up a little and I raised the stakes and went into hydro which really is key to this. What does the 600 think? Can I add another tub in the flower room without adding another light fixture? I'm burning 2200 watts there right now and if I but the tubs together I think I'll have room for another. Whaddaya say, guys? Speaking of which, why are there no 600 women??????


yea if i had that setup,i would put the tubs side-by-side,add one more tub to make 4,me my self i like the hoods to be side-by-side to,not front to back...imo it gives better sweet spots...id say go with it..


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe a beefcake calendar "The Men of the Mighty 600". This thread is pretty harmonious without women. Most troll-free place on RIU.

The light over the little 'uns is high because they have hardly any roots and get a little floppy. Yesterday, I took 1/2 of them and put them back in the veg room under the shade of a mother because they got a little wilty. I gave them an extra hand-water too and they perked up again. By tomorrow they should be good enough in the root department for me to lower the light down.

I sort of want the tubs to remain in the same relationship. It's hella easy to access the rez's for cleaning and changes. I'll switch the 1000 into the giant hood I have so I get better light spread from it.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

ah, I see, floppy little yins is not good. There's always a trade off I guess between ease of use/access and craming the place full.

lmao, a beef cake calender!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok 600 here is my update. Like i said the G-13 is doing really well. The Thai Tanic it just seems to be tops that the leaves are getting all messed up and dropping. I have 2 different plants going for the Crimea Blue. To say they are crusty is an understatment. I am just waiting for them to dry out from the last watering and down they will come. They are less than a foot tall.
Ok first off with the Crimea Blue: I didnt get much below but i think this is to do with my flower cab being over crowded. All I did was pop the seeds then as soon as I could took a clone. Once it rooted I stuck it in the flower cab.
these are the Crimea Blue: They have a bit of a faint lemony smell. That is more than the first plant i had going. They will be cut and hung in the next day or two when the soil drys out from the last watering.

Here are some pic of the Thai Tanic. Any help on what I seem to continue to do wrong will be greatly appreciated:


Here is a shot of the full Flower Cab. Everything in here is getting really crusty with trics. That is before I had to put the MH bulb in. Oh you can see the old HPS that blew on me in the leafe pic above.


Here are a few shots of my veg cab The moms and one father(green pot blocked by fan) are in the little pots. The 4 2 gallon buckets are in veg till the light cant go any futher up. The have about another foot to grow. The cups at the bottom are my new clones, well they just took root. On the other side of the fan (sorry forgot to take pic) are the clones that are have taken root and growing till they get the size of the plants in the buckets. By then the current buckets should be in veg cab.:


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2011)

You probably have a mg deficiency. That's what usually makes the leaves curl up and get crispy like that. It doesn't kill, but it hurts your yield because you lose the fans. You say you don't see this on the lower leaves, because it starts there and progresses upwards. plants demand for ca and mg skyrockets the first couple weeks of flowering. You see a lot of new growers get into trouble during that period. my .02
Oh, and how old is that bulb in the first couple pix. See how it's blackened at both ends? Probably near the end of its useful life.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

i like the 600 without ladies, lol. i use riu to put mine on mute!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

JL73.. if i were you i would clip the dead leaves n get som cal-mag or molasses or something. that looks to be the problem.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i like the 600 without ladies, lol. i use riu to put mine on mute!


WORD!... Never actually met a woman that didnt have something stupid to say about my choice of lifestyle...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i like the 600 without ladies, lol. i use riu to put mine on mute!


A fool tells a woman to be silent; a wise man says her mouth is beautiful when her lips are closed.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2011)

For our friend Wally. Hope it's not thought insensitive, just want to lighten the mood of it all. Don't let them get you Wally!

[video=youtube;hnzHtm1jhL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4[/video]


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shn- that bulb is dead. That is why i am using a MH bulb right now. The bulb was only a few months old. Some else on here suggested i run my shit through a surge protector (thanks to who ever that was. Sorry memeory aint what it used to be). I have one now. Hopefully that will stop the problem. I have been through 3 bulbs i think with in one year. Cant afford a new HPS yet. I have been giving cal mag. Following directions per bottle...1 tsp per gallon. I will up the dose for the this plant and see what happens. Not sure what you meant by "You say you don't see this on the lower leaves, because it starts there and progresses upwards" The lower leaves are fine...for now any way. I have had this happen on my other grows with these. It starts at the top and works it way down. It just seems to effect the fan leaves mostly. Thanks for the input. Thanks to you too Tryna.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 20, 2011)

what is up with Wally?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

Have u checked ph, it is always my last resort. maybe ur locking it out ????


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 20, 2011)

3 bulbs in a year. According HTG supply, the most common cause of bulb failure is not seating the bulb firmly in the socket. I really screw min in firmly. If there isn't really solid contact with the electrode on the base of the bulb with the base of the socket, you get arcing, carbon buildup and voltage fluctuation which causes early bulb failure. If the ballast works at all, it's probably not the problem. Your bulb certainly shouldn't be blackened like that unless you've been using it hard for 18/24 mos.

mag deficiency affects fan leaves and starts at the bottom of the plant. If you don't see the same problem on your lower fans first, I'm not sure what the cause of your leaf problem is, but it sure looks like mg def.



justlearning73 said:


> Shn- that bulb is dead. That is why i am using a MH bulb right now. The bulb was only a few months old. Some else on here suggested i run my shit through a surge protector (thanks to who ever that was. Sorry memeory aint what it used to be). I have one now. Hopefully that will stop the problem. I have been through 3 bulbs i think with in one year. Cant afford a new HPS yet. I have been giving cal mag. Following directions per bottle...1 tsp per gallon. I will up the dose for the this plant and see what happens. Not sure what you meant by "You say you don't see this on the lower leaves, because it starts there and progresses upwards" The lower leaves are fine...for now any way. I have had this happen on my other grows with these. It starts at the top and works it way down. It just seems to effect the fan leaves mostly. Thanks for the input. Thanks to you too Tryna.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2011)

I love this pic...gave me chubs, LOL.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shn-I will double check the bulb the next one i get. Maybe that is the problem. It is either that, or the flux i with out the surge protector. It is a lumtek digi, adjustable ballast. Thanks for the info. I appreciate. I will give it a go. As far as the plant. They will be due for a feeding in the next couple of days and I will bump up the cal mag and see what happens.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2011)

I think things will be settling down here soon and I'll be able to update my shit more often. Personally I think things are going pretty well in my grows, especially since I don't have much time to tend to them.
I swapped some lights around the other night so there's now a single 1000w light in my vert room to finish out what's left in there. Once it's empty I'll be able to revamp it the way I want. I've got the 1000w 4x8 scrog going and two tents with a 600 in each. There's 5 plants in one (DOG, Purple Haze, Headband and Jack Herer) and two hydro trays with 14 smaller plants in the other (Jack Herer and White Widow). The scrog got flipped to 12/12 on Christmas Eve I think. The plants in the small tent are about two weeks behind the scrog and the ones in hydro are actually vegging still under a 600w HPS. I just put them in there recently and swapped the T5 lights for the HPS a few days ago with the intention of starting 12/12 in about another week.
I've got some clones started of the DOG, Purple Haze, Afghan Kush and Headband for the next round as well as a small DOG clone plant, a Blue Widow seedling plant and a Bubba Kush seedling plant in 1gal containers. Almost forgot the two little Cataract Kush plants in DWC that I topped last night...

Glad to see you're now okay Wally and it looks like everyone else has good things going on so I'm glad I popped in today to try and play catch up. 

- Peace 600


----------



## Johnny Apple Weed (Jan 20, 2011)

DST said:


> ok, well get them bags seeds sexed and then move from there. I think decisions on numbers of gallons at this stage is not that important. You can get some great stuff from bag seed but then you can also get garbage and a lot of herms.
> 3 lights for that space is more than enough, you could probably run 2 and be fine. Once you have sex sorted, you are going to be looking at a reasonable vegging time.
> 
> Do you have 5 seeds? or a lot more and want to aim at getting 5 females?
> ...



I've germinated about 15 seeds in case i get males or hermies, I got the seeds from some pretty good bud about 6 months back


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

Evening all, just dropped in for a read before crash time...

Good luck with it Johnny.

Laters,

D


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i like the 600 without ladies, lol. i use riu to put mine on mute!


I fkn love it.....me too.....she just sits next to me on the couch quietly....she says ?something? every once in a while but...I'm not listening...balls deep in the 6.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Marlowe and I did a little brainstorming last night and he started up a Midwest growers thread....if you live in any of these states come and visit.





https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/401959-mighty-midwest-growers-thread.html


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Shn- that bulb is dead. That is why i am using a MH bulb right now. The bulb was only a few months old. Some else on here suggested i run my shit through a surge protector (thanks to who ever that was. Sorry memeory aint what it used to be). I have one now. Hopefully that will stop the problem. I have been through 3 bulbs i think with in one year. Cant afford a new HPS yet. I have been giving cal mag. Following directions per bottle...1 tsp per gallon. I will up the dose for the this plant and see what happens. Not sure what you meant by "You say you don't see this on the lower leaves, because it starts there and progresses upwards" The lower leaves are fine...for now any way. I have had this happen on my other grows with these. It starts at the top and works it way down. It just seems to effect the fan leaves mostly. Thanks for the input. Thanks to you too Tryna.


I'm going to be the fly in the ointment. I think your problem is to much cal/mg which is causing build-up and nute lock. I just went thru the same problem and now I use the cal/mag only occasionally...like half strength once in 2 weeks...but let your plants tell you what they need.


cof


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

COF-LOL no you are not a fly in the ointment. I appreciate all feed back. The problem is i am not sure what they are telling me. This isnt the first time this has happened with this strain. Just not sure what i am doing wrong.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I love this pic...gave me chubs, LOL.


nice DEZ - very nice!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

Turns out Im not so bad a cloning after all, All of my MKs have made it, and it seems all of my Violator Kush are going to make it, 5 of each, I know one of my Galaxy has made it, and the other has nice roots and is ready for transplant. I think I have a wappa transplanted into soil as well. It only took a few days, for the roots to reach the bottom of the solo cups. My motavation that looked damn near dead with nothing leaf but a spot of green has a few nice new indica leaves on her so I will have that to play with in the future, The SAD clone, which was just a stem basically, has a 2 new shoots coming off of it, fucking amazing little thing that is. 3 died, I think they were the rocklocks and a warlock. Hmm, maybe that genetic line is just not for me. I took another set later on of my new run, and they are looking like a few will die, and some will root as well. We will see but like I said the Galaxy from that run has nice roots already. That strain seems to root better than others, at least the others I have. MK and Violator do well also. They are much more mature plants though. I think that makes a difference, and apparently genetics, which is probably the biggest factor. I dont have much to do with them right now though, I think I will just set one behind my fan on the stand it sets on. And I will replace my 2 autos with clones as they come out. At least get something somewhat perpetual going. It may not be perfect, but I think its a good idea. 3 plants I will have flowering that I would not have had available had I not cloned. And cloning the new ones gave me a selection. I really hope the motavation pulls through, she is a short squat indica, not huge leaves though. Looks like she will have some nice colas, and could be better if I didn't have to keep the light high because of an uneven canopy. I need to take pictures of my veg/cloning are for you guys. Its a wreck, but its my wreck. I have pretty moms it there. Its different having small plants that have alternating nodes because they are already mature. My MKs are the farthest ahead and are looking lovely. I will be transplanting them into 1 gallon pots and getting them ready for the flower room soon. They are just about the right size I want them to be when I put them in. So at some point I will have to start topping these things to control their height. The ones in the veg room that are waiting for a spot I mean. Or I just keep the strongest ones and ditch the weaker ones. But wait, maybe a new tent within the next few months. I will need them, yeah, I will just top them if need be. Then unfortunately due to space, at some point I have to ditch one of these mothers, for hopefully a nice Headband mom. And I have 3 regular Kandy KushxSkunk I hope to get lucky with and get a nice male from one day...I would call the cross Head Kandy, please don't steal my name. I have babbled on enough. Take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

My avatar is my MK mom in flower here is a bigger version of that picture and a picture of the violator mom a few weeks before finish, I revegged both. They revegged very nicely, the Mk a bit better, thats a beautiful little bush I wouldnt mind sticking outside somewhere in the spring...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't sleep someone respond, dont really feel like talking to the rest of the world.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Its a wreck, but its my wreck.


I like this. Like the whole plan too. Getting good at cloning is a must in my future. I'm pondering what kind of second grow space I'm going to construct for moms. I'm suprised I've made it this long with only one spot to grow in. I like the name you made up. I'm not going to say it again... keep it on the low.

night yall.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

Yah, a lady post....thanks Kiki, btw, that pic was from Strictly Seedless, but I am sure he won't mind. It's a picture that fills the mind with ideas...

Morning Jig ma man...

Thank Ganja it's Friday...



Kiki007 said:


> nice DEZ - very nice!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 21, 2011)

gona sort my cuboard out today for my 12 white rhino clones coming in next couple days i shall hoy a few pics up when its sorted cant wait to get another on the go heres my first try and i was really happy 15 oz of cream


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

i remember this one, the worlds biggest autoflowerers lol. some nice colas man, +rep.


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 21, 2011)

Video update of my lovely ladies..
Please comment, Thank you

[video=youtube;tD0DBLmKg6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD0DBLmKg6w[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

looks like you have it kushy.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the share MM!!!


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried C99 here? Just got a freebie Fem C99.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

No, but I think The Loaded Dragon on RIU has run a lot of C99.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> 7 gallon pots, that seems pretty big. How many pot will you fill with what you bought there?


 Sorry didnt see your post ill probably do 3 Veg 3 Flowering


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i like the 600 without ladies, lol. i use riu to put mine on mute!


hey dude u better watch what ya saying. im a bird and i grow. i give ya summit ta fucking mute u should have more respect over the other sex. i dont even think u should b allowed to grow female plants as ur a dick. women have more emotions than u fucking males and u have no idea how to deal with us u just have to put up with out shit. i feel sorry for ya misses and if i know were u were i would bichslap u for being a complete arsehole oh ye an delete that fucking vile picturte of that baby u fucked up lil shit. on mr west thread


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey LGP, I think tryna was joking....he's a good sort but stick a group of men together and what do you expect, one of us will make a comment that the other half don't like, I am sure he didn't mean it in a bad way love. 

And no offense to either of you, but if there is going to be a subsequent argument based on this, do it by PM 

Think we need some bud porn......sigh.

DST


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

much obliged D, lets keep it chilled.

my new economy glass and an update from the mini sog

lemon skunk 5 weeks 12/12 with 1 week veg









smashed my old g spot bong so opted for this for £20 got a lighter 5 screens and a grinder with it too, you can't beat that for good value!


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the Lemon Skunk, got a few of them from the Fairy!!! Liking the straight 12/12ness of it as well, looks super vigorous.

Here's my Bleeseberry Kush, also courtesy of the Fairy, I love that Fairy!!! Props go out to Integra21 hope all is well with you old parts.





lol at the word DUDE written on the side of the bongo, that's too cool.

Peace, peeps,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

dman D you have pretty dank coming out of every corner. is your grow cab like Dr Who's tardis?

nice lemon skunk there ghb man, kool bongo for 20 sheets man, you broke it in yet? looks virginal


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

a grow cab that can go back in time...now that would be a neat trick, not happy with yield, lets go back to week 5, lol. Yeh, Anne Frank is also hiding in there as well, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dman D you have pretty dank coming out of every corner. is your grow cab like Dr Who's tardis?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

wonder how many lumens the thing puts out? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

I figure I have about a quarter mill of lumens in my cab. The tardis...who knows?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

good drills old parts  whole bunch of light there


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

You guys have really nice fairies. I think I'm gonna start putting a doobie under my pillow at night.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

ah the doob under the pillow trick, that'll def attract the fairy....she shmokes like naebodies business I heard (don't tell her where your stash is!)



duchieman said:


> You guys have really nice fairies. I think I'm gonna start putting a doobie under my pillow at night.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll be sure to do that, thanks for the tip


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

it was firefox not riu ffs been buggin me since yesterday. heres a pic of one of my dirty deep blues buds looking skanky.


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

broke it in the other day, one cool dude alright.

bleeseberry kush looks diggetty, pretty big for you that one isn't it? looks it anyhow.


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> it was firefox not riu ffs been buggin me since yesterday. heres a pic of one of my dirty deep blues buds looking skanky.


i like the look of that filthy tart, nice foxtails and a high calyx to leaf ratio. are the mites eating it or is it the hps glow that makes the leaves look like that?


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Love the Lemon Skunk, got a few of them from the Fairy!!! Liking the straight 12/12ness of it as well, looks super vigorous.
> 
> Here's my Bleeseberry Kush, also courtesy of the Fairy, I love that Fairy!!! Props go out to Integra21 hope all is well with you old parts.
> 
> ...


is that LS straight from seed?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

if it is, im not to worried bout ths 12/12 from seed bringin me an 1/8 per plant.. that looks nice.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey dude u better watch what ya saying. im a bird and i grow. i give ya summit ta fucking mute u should have more respect over the other sex. i dont even think u should b allowed to grow female plants as ur a dick. women have more emotions than u fucking males and u have no idea how to deal with us u just have to put up with out shit. i feel sorry for ya misses and if i know were u were i would bichslap u for being a complete arsehole oh ye an delete that fucking vile picturte of that baby u fucked up lil shit. on mr west thread


 ^reason for needing muted. TOO emotional, to the point where its irrational. reason why I cant be in a relationship, your all nuts, and only good for a few hours.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> ^reason for needing muted. TOO emotional, to the point where its irrational. reason why I cant be in a relationship, your all nuts, and only good for a few hours.


Women can be difficult, often more than men. Men are simple, so we find a simple solution to fix the difficulties. Selective Hearing and Plastic Smiles are all it takes to make them happy. Pretend to care and listen. Just dont let them know your pretending.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2011)

nice pics to all.......
wish them females would put some female pics up.........plants that is..lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

Agreed, lets see some exposed female parts...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

Its not that we don't like our ladies here, take the fairy for instance. Everyone loves her, she brings nice presents and doesn't yell at you for not putting the toilet seat down.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 21, 2011)

Heres that longer runnin Raw Diesel hanging up now...
all in all a pretty successful harvest...

Other than that the room and equipment have been cleaned up and packed away for some scheduled maintainence around the house... 

Prolly even have a big SuperBowl Party here... 

So I got a month or so to decide what strains to grow next... 
thinking Serious Seeds Chronic and cant decide what else...
sick of all the fruitty stuff... need something new...
Any thoughts


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

Her.....Parts


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2011)

yeaaa.....lookin good.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

Now that's sexy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

that is a sexy pick, i love takin pics of the first few pistils.


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Heres that longer runnin Raw Diesel hanging up now...
> all in all a pretty successful harvest...
> 
> Other than that the room and equipment have been cleaned up and packed away for some scheduled maintainence around the house...
> ...



no garden is complete without a cheese strain, look into that.

i wouldn't recommend the greenhouse one, not like any cheese i ever smoked. i only grew one seed, so it could have been a bad pheno.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2011)

what ever happend to the orange worm that use to be in bud????


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't recommend GH cheese either, my grow with it was a bad experience as well. I would say Big Buddah Cheese, seems after looking around that you can get some really nice phenos from that strain. Chubbs from marijuanareviews.com is raving about the BB Cheese he has in stock at his dispensary right now, and he seems pretty picky. I would check out his videos on youtube. A good watch with nice strain reviews. the website is nice too. I have a few reviews on there, under the user name Stapleface.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 21, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> Her.....Parts
> 
> Hott!+rep
> 
> ...


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

i have not grown it consciously but i hear that the homegrown fantaseeds cheese is pretty close to the original, they do reg seeds as well so getting a decent male should be easy.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! That was the only seed in a half pound of headies! I thought it was going to be male so I tossed it in the tent after only 2 weeks of vegging.  

RDG - Super Silver Cheese will be in my next order. Along with a single Cali Connections kush strain of popular demand, so start demanding. Which do you prefer? 

I havent grown anything from Cali Connections yet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

i have cheesequake from tga, hasnt popped yet but im hopin its nice the pic on the site sure is.


----------



## Fight411 (Jan 21, 2011)

They always do


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Like cof said... I take pictures of the buds from a good distance away, like a foot or 1.5 feet... then crop down to 'blow up' the good stuff. If you get the cam really close to the buds it wont come out good.


 Thats my problem then. I noticed the background would always be hella clear and the buds were fuzzy. I couldn't believe a 7.2 mp cam would be that poor.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

You just gotta learn your specific camera. I started getting better with mine when I was taking pics all the time. Of course that was after I broke the memory card slot somehow and now can only take 9 pictures on the internal memory.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> Thanks guys! That was the only seed in a half pound of headies! I thought it was going to be male so I tossed it in the tent after only 2 weeks of vegging.
> 
> RDG - Super Silver Cheese will be in my next order. Along with a single Cali Connections kush strain of popular demand, so start demanding. Which do you prefer?
> 
> I havent grown anything from Cali Connections yet.


Both the Pre 98 Bubba, and the Sour OG from Cali COnnections are awesome strains.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

I would get the pre-98 bubba, if they had it.  

Anyone hear anything about the Blackwater from CC? The cross looks interesting. (mendo purps X og kush)


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

it's a bleeseberry kush mate, not LS...they are still in seed form, hehe.


mr west said:


> is that LS straight from seed?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to start a little photography thread but I'm holding out because I want to build a little DIY project first so I can show you guys precisely what I'm talking about. It's called a light box and it's pretty simple to build but I want to build a decent one the first time, real cheap and easy. The idea behind a light box is to filter the light so that the ambient light around the subject isn't so harsh. Here's an example of a photo I took in a light box I build in about 10 mins out of a cardboard box and some paper. I have a pic of the box but it's on another hard drive I'm working on right now but I will show it in the thread. I guess I'll just have to kick myself in the butt and get moving on it. I bet if I had some pretty buds in my tent I'd be more encouraged.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I want to start a little photography thread but I'm holding out because I want to build a little DIY project first so I can show you guys precisely what I'm talking about. It's called a light box and it's pretty simple to build but I want to build a decent one the first time, real cheap and easy. The idea behind a light box is to filter the light so that the ambient light around the subject isn't so harsh. Here's an example of a photo I took in a light box I build in about 10 mins out of a cardboard box and some paper. I have a pic of the box but it's on another hard drive I'm working on right now but I will show it in the thread. I guess I'll just have to kick myself in the butt and get moving on it. I bet if I had some pretty buds in my tent I'd be more encouraged.
> 
> View attachment 1394547View attachment 1394550


How do you make said light box?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's an example of one I found quick. There are several ways to go about it but the main idea is to have a filtered window of whatever size, on the sides and top of the box, then your background (colour) starts from the top/back of the box and draping down, like a slide, to the bottom front of the box, giving that seamless effect. And again the light is filtered through some sort of screen, be it paper, cloth. And I KNOW you guys have some spare lighting around.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

I just notice that this box doesn't have a draped background. I would see this resulting in a wood floor like effect or something.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw that too, looks interesting, I might have to try it out


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> I would get the pre-98 bubba, if they had it.
> 
> Anyone hear anything about the Blackwater from CC? The cross looks interesting. (mendo purps X og kush)


 pre 98 Bubba vs. bubba kush? What is the difference?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

I was thinking of doing it with some thin PVC pipe or something and then you can just drape different colored fabrics or such to give effect.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

You can add some mood enhancing wallpaper or something on the back wall too...lol. I like the light box, it might help my limited photo skills.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

Some of the greatest photos were taken using a cheap black and white disposable. Try this for a little read. http://www.photographymad.com/tips/view/10-top-photography-composition-rules

OK, so whoever it was, a while back, who who laughed at my little basil plants, I'll be laughing tonight while I think about the Kraft Dinner your eating. 

Proudly grown under a 600!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> pre 98 Bubba vs. bubba kush? What is the difference?


 The Pre-98 was a clone only strain until CC created a backcross of it


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 21, 2011)

Mmmmmm Mendo Purps Just had me some and damn thats some goood smoke.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The Pre-98 was a clone only strain until CC created a backcross of it


^ correct! 



1badmasonman said:


> Mmmmmm Mendo Purps Just had me some and damn thats some goood smoke.


 So Ive heard. I just saw the blackwater strain and decided to see what made it, Ill have to get some. 


I just tried calling dr.greenthumb for a different purchase.......my stupid phone doesnt work to call canada I guess. When the wife gets home im trying again. Who has ordered seeds from them before? What payment method? Im about to dish out $300 on 10 seeds and would like some confidence in their business.

Hopefully the pure g13 is available. I cant take anymore bad news today. My chinchilla didnt wake up this morning, 6 years old. God rest his soul, he was awesome. Now hes food


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

RIP Chinchilla, who's food is he though?


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 21, 2011)

Duchie-I too am growing other plants in my veg cab. I currently have some sage going. By the end of the month i will be adding some veggies to get them ready for this spring.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

One of the burms or Fred. Fred is a Savannah monitor, hes a real asshole. He intentionally shreds up mice that he can easily swallow whole, makes a big mess.

Edit: However Fred wouldnt touch a live hamster I had given him. The hamster even crawled over his back, and he only looked at it funny. Weird creature.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/378081-rollitup-reptile-owners-thread-19.html
cool, i have a few snakes n a colombian tegu. love big lizards..


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

Always nice to see growers have other interests in common besides cannabis.  I love my reptiles. Im actually trying to re-home a young redtail pastel. Hes like 3 feet or so now and about 14 months old.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Duchie-I too am growing other plants in my veg cab. I currently have some sage going. By the end of the month i will be adding some veggies to get them ready for this spring.


 I have seeds to grow hot chilis tomatoes and strawberries. I am gonna grow Devils Tongue, Fatalli, Naga Morich, Red Savina, Trinidad Scorpion, and Bhut Jolokia to name a few. I have a bunch of tomato seeds on order as well. I cant waitr for spring, I am gonna grow outside...the cannabis as well.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am doing a contanier garden come spring. Cant do it with the pot though not worth the risk.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

I look so forward to getting a little house and plot for myself again so I can do that too. I just don't want to go through all the trouble on someone else' property. I tried doing a container garden with tomatoes and peppers but I couldn't keep up watering them. That's why I figured I'd at least get some herbs going under this thing and utilize the power more.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> I am doing a contanier garden come spring. Cant do it with the pot though not worth the risk.


 I can legally grow it, but the risk I have is exposure...and theft.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

my heart goes out to you WALLY! heres some love for you brother!

HU- dont stay away for too long buddy! always good to see your grow so dont leave us hanging!

GDP, Bubba Kush, Sour D


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey justlearning, forgot to respond to the SOA thing. I'm not a biker, but my mid-life crisis is trying to put me on a Victory 8 Ball, but I just love this show, and I'm not an easy sell. Unfortunately we don't get FX up here, we get Superchannel, and they're behind you guys in the season by about a month or so. Last episode they were just getting on the plane heading to Belfast. If anyone want's a good hard hitting drama, and the Harley's are the last thing they focus on, and you get FX I really recommend it. Only problem is that I don't think you can just tune in to current episodes because you won't have a clue what's going on, but one will give you an idea. Then you could rent the first two seasons.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey dude u better watch what ya saying. im a bird and i grow. i give ya summit ta fucking mute u should have more respect over the other sex. i dont even think u should b allowed to grow female plants as ur a dick. women have more emotions than u fucking males and u have no idea how to deal with us u just have to put up with out shit. i feel sorry for ya misses and if i know were u were i would bichslap u for being a complete arsehole oh ye an delete that fucking vile picturte of that baby u fucked up lil shit. on mr west thread


Aunt Flo must be in town!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

This is beautiful. Nice job littlegrower.

View attachment 1394869


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have seeds to grow hot chilis tomatoes and strawberries. I am gonna grow Devils Tongue, Fatalli, Naga Morich, Red Savina, Trinidad Scorpion, and Bhut Jolokia to name a few. I have a bunch of tomato seeds on order as well. I cant waitr for spring, I am gonna grow outside...the cannabis as well.


Where did you find the ghost pepper


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 21, 2011)

i was gonna do another veggie garden but i took out my raised beds and sold the wood. i will throw a bunch of veggie seeds in the plot where the beds were and just let them do theri thing. their is a bunch of seeds i theri already from last year, i already got corn, radishes popping up and im sure some peppers and melons will be growing soon, and i did not plant them they just dropped last year andare now growing, the radishes have been growing all winter


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 1394869


Yes it is!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> my heart goes out to you WALLY! heres some love for you brother!
> 
> HU- dont stay away for too long buddy! always good to see your grow so dont leave us hanging!
> 
> GDP, Bubba Kush, Sour D


 great looking grow! I just got a clone of each GDP and Bubba...have you grown these b4? If so can you tell me your impression of the smoke? thanx


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Where did you find the ghost pepper


 I found it on ebay, I lost the auction, but the eller sold me the package I listed anyway off ebay for the winning price. $17 shipped for 10 each of the 6 different seeds. I have never grown from seed b4, so wish me luck!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i was gonna do another veggie garden but i took out my raised beds and sold the wood. i will throw a bunch of veggie seeds in the plot where the beds were and just let them do theri thing. their is a bunch of seeds i theri already from last year, i already got corn, radishes popping up and im sure some peppers and melons will be growing soon, and i did not plant them they just dropped last year andare now growing, the radishes have been growing all winter


 I still get tomatoes from years past that just return.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 21, 2011)

You cant kill peppers damn near


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 21, 2011)

If any of you guys are looking for a form of cheese i can personally recommend Soma's Sogouda (blue cheese x G13 haze) and Big Buddah's cheesus (cheese x god bud) both very tasty.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 21, 2011)

I say the Cheeze is found in a pack of Skunk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey dude u better watch what ya saying. im a bird and i grow. i give ya summit ta fucking mute u should have more respect over the other sex. i dont even think u should b allowed to grow female plants as ur a dick. women have more emotions than u fucking males and u have no idea how to deal with us u just have to put up with out shit. i feel sorry for ya misses and if i know were u were i would bichslap u for being a complete arsehole oh ye an delete that fucking vile picturte of that baby u fucked up lil shit. on mr west thread


I'm sorry, your completely mis-understood.. im not a dick, my wife loves me and as i use riu to get away from hearing her she uses tv. that fucced up baby pic was to help you stop smoking for your future childs sake.. im nobodies enemy. liokereally i was joking, because no matter how hard i would try i coundn't ignore my wife, no reason to stress about it, your preggers relax and enjoy pre-motherhood .. i have never been an asshole towards you or anyone on riu. i apologoze if you were offended, but that was not my aim, it was guy talk. sorry

much love though.. seriously


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey LGP, I think tryna was joking....he's a good sort but stick a group of men together and what do you expect, one of us will make a comment that the other half don't like, I am sure he didn't mean it in a bad way love.
> 
> And no offense to either of you, but if there is going to be a subsequent argument based on this, do it by PM
> 
> ...


my bad D, i just sawhis.. was kind of hurt .. felt harsh, that i could be judge so badly off of a small joke between men.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Hadda male to chop today


----------



## marmarb (Jan 21, 2011)

kill that mofo lol whats a decent yield in soil under a 600


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

If she wants to run with the boys.........


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

marmarb said:


> kill that mofo lol whats a decent yield in soil under a 600


what grow style


----------



## marmarb (Jan 21, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> what grow style


just in coco but watering by hand ff trio of nutes with blackstrap northern lights this my first run with my 600 so i wanna know whats the norm


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 21, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I say the Cheeze is found in a pack of Skunk.


I concur. 

I just chopped a super skunk that smells and tastes nothing like super skunk, in fact it tastes hashier, and smells like really strong cheese.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahhh dont you guys go scaring off all the chics man hahaha. Hey ill admit theres alot of st8 bitches in this world but there is also some very cool down to earth ladies out there. Personally I give props to any women growers out there. However I guess she is a feisty one though lol. A good chuckle i had reading through


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the compliments! ive only grown and smoked the GDP so far and its by far one of my favorites all around for growing smoking and all. the bubba clone i have seems to yield small amounts but does have the classic kushy smell to it, ill give you a smoke report in a couple weeks as it will be coming down soon. 

marmarb- does the FF line work with coco? or have you found a modified feeding schedule for it?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2011)

I found the culprits that raped my bitch and filled her with seed and I showed them!
View attachment 1395247
View attachment 1395249View attachment 1395248

Evidence
View attachment 1395250



More on my thread.

Duchie


----------



## marmarb (Jan 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks for the compliments! ive only grown and smoked the GDP so far and its by far one of my favorites all around for growing smoking and all. the bubba clone i have seems to yield small amounts but does have the classic kushy smell to it, ill give you a smoke report in a couple weeks as it will be coming down soon.
> 
> marmarb- does the FF line work with coco? or have you found a modified feeding schedule for it?


this is my first run with coco normally in ff soil and yeah it works well no issues in veg however around the 4th week of flower cal/mad def started showin up which i corrected with some cal/mag other than that it works great and just use blackstrapp as your bloom booster and your set got som nl and papayas going this will deff be my biggest harvest the coco lets them go crazy in veg


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

marmarb said:


> just in coco but watering by hand ff trio of nutes with blackstrap northern lights this my first run with my 600 so i wanna know whats the norm


Nah....I mean LST,SCROG,SOG,Straight-up?????????


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks for the compliments! ive only grown and smoked the GDP so far and its by far one of my favorites all around for growing smoking and all. the bubba clone i have seems to yield small amounts but does have the classic kushy smell to it, ill give you a smoke report in a couple weeks as it will be coming down soon.
> 
> marmarb- does the FF line work with coco? or have you found a modified feeding schedule for it?


 since I am growing the strains u mentioned, let me say thanx and damn! Damn that the bubba yields poor, and glad to hear the gdp is great. Cant wait for the smoke report though.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

bassman- i hope you enjoy your GDP cut as much as i do mine. the bubba is most likely a different cut of a similar strain but im highly doubtful that they will have the same yields. ive seen bubba plants do alot better then mine so i think its mainly the pheno of the clone or seed that you are working with. hopefully you will have a good yielding high quality bubba! im going to keep messing with mine but i dont think it will be in my top favorites as of right now.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Sup gentlemen...

I remembered to snap a few pics earlier today and thought I'd share with the class. I apologize for not posting 600w pr0n but I didn't want to open the tents with the plants being so early into flower.

Here's a pic of the tents all closed up and a couple of the scrog. Sorry they're blurry, I'm still figuring out the new phone. (yes I turned off the GPS feature)

Glad to see peeps are well. 

G'night 600!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2011)

nice one Des, glad things are off to plan...


Dezracer said:


> Sup gentlemen...
> 
> 
> I remembered to snap a few pics earlier today and thought I'd share with the class. I apologize for not posting 600w pr0n but I didn't want to open the tents with the plants being so early into flower.
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2011)

Selection of pics from my journal, enjoy and be nice people.
Heres a few of the girls at 5 weeks.

*DOG KUSH*


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395711-dog-22-01-4/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395708-dog-22-01-6/


*Super Silver Haze*

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395681-timewarp-22-01/
*https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395695-super-silver-haze-22-01/*
**


*Heri Family*
*https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395682-super-silver-haze-22-01/*




*Romulan timewarp*


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395686-timewarp-22-01-3/




*Timewarp*
**

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395685-romulan-timewarp-4/


*Mini BX2 Cheese scrog*

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395688-mini-kaas-scrog-22-01/


Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

marmarb said:


> kill that mofo lol whats a decent yield in soil under a 600


600g if u can get that ur doing brill


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the looks of that Super Silver Haze DST....used to be my favorite smoke till I found OG Kush.....here is a little cut and paste from our Mighty Midwest Growers Thread......Enjoy.............

*So this is what's going down in the GreenRoom now...

Wanted to see if I could fill the screen and pull the same yield with just one plant.

1 Magus Genetics Warlock
Hortilux Super HPS 
Galaxy Select-a-Watt ballast(running 1000w cause it's cold as fk in the basement now)
80*max when lights on/60*min when lights off
CAN 33 to CoolTube to HydroFarm 400 something CFM for exhaust
Intake is negative pressure in tent(looks like an hour glass when zipped up)
10 gal. pot of Fox Farm Ocean Forest with about 1/4 perlite(eyeballed)
sits in hydro tub with a homemade drain to waste to floor drain
homemade dual drip rings for easy water

LST'd...and topped....Bent over in every direction possible like the little slut she is!!!

She's almost 3months old from germination...about a week and a half of 12/12 now.
Here she is...............Pics are from the day of the flip.































**So that's what's up now...ended up not putting on the screen for the reason I had to flip sooner cause I am moving....unfortunately she might not make it to the end...Taking a new job and have to sell the house...which means realtors and inspectors and showings and all that fun stuff...actually showed the house last weekend...as soon as I got off the phone with the realtor I went out and bought 2 bonsais and an exotic orchid....took the bitch out(which was a total pain in the ass) and hid her in a corner of the storage room and surrounded her with boxes. Then threw in the newly bought plants along with an aloe and another bonsai we had....The next morning the couple showed up to see the house. They walked into the GreenRoom and said "Wow,cool plants...nice setup...how neat"....Fooled them...HAH. *


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 22, 2011)

lmao. nice. thats what sucks about doing a scrog. thankfully you didnt have that bitch under the screen, woulda never been able to move it. +rep for sticking it to the realtors.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2011)

for sure....thanks


----------



## marmarb (Jan 22, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Nah....I mean LST,SCROG,SOG,Straight-up?????????


straight up but i think i will try my hand at some lst this time around


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the super siver haze look d, i grew one from greenhouse on my first grow, it was a 1/3 of that height.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

Good morning 600. I was strolling around the forum this morning and ran across this post. It is a response to an incident where one member made some comments about Mexican workers and how it's affecting economy, etc. Well someone else took offense, threatened to leave the forum all together, other people got involved and then this, and, in my opinion anyway, it was so well said, even though it was made back in 2007, that I wanted to revive it. Well said words should never die.

Originally posted by VictorVicious



> *I have a question. If you were just on the other side of that river and you knew you could find work and feed your family on the other side of that river what would you do?
> This argument goes on all around the world folks. The same sterotypes are used and only the name of the group changes. My wife and I have hosted High School Foriegn exchange students and supervised for other host family from all over the world. My wife's favorite all time student explained to here what was bad about East Germans and those Southern Germans and the gooddam lazy turkish immigrants. He doesn't agree with the views of his peers.
> The boy we had from Azerberjan a former Soviet state, said he went to school one day and was told he must now hate the Armenians. His best friend and next door neighbor is Armeninian.
> Our Turkish boy explained why they hate the lazy Greeks. Our Brazilian boy explained why the people in the flavella's are just lazy and dumb. Thomas lives in a "Gated Community". I don't remember for sure but I think they have a husband and wife team for gardening and housekeeping. They have been with them for like 20 years and still get thier possesions searched at the gate every day.
> ...


It's no different here either. Every year our fields are full of migrant workers, but try to get the young guys these days to go pick tobacco or harvest ginseng, not a chance in hell no matter how much you pay them and then if they do, they can't cut it. The young Mexican Mennonites and Amish men, who are born and raised here many, many years now, now that's a different story, these guys still work with horse drawn plows even!

OK gonna do some tending and will be back with a couple of pics later.

Cheers Duchie


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2011)

Shackzilla bud



a wonderful sativa type high...that allows your head to soar and is ready in 9 1/2 weeks


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^My favorite t.v. series^^^


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

I took some pics of what's inside the tents yesterday evening and was so baked that I forgot about them completely when I posted last night. I accidentally deleted soem though when I tried to upload them from said phone. 

Here's what I have left to show and it's the smaller tent with 5 plants inside under a 600. These were in the vert room on the floor for a bit before going in the tent and they stretched more than I'd like them to. I'm just hoping they won't stretch much more or I'll be Supercropping them to even out the canopy.

I can't remember which plant is which at the moment so I'd have to take a look at the tags and write it down or something but it's 2 DOG plants, a Purple Haze, a HEadband and a Jack Herer. Only ones I'm sure of is the JH is in the first pic and the Purple Haze is the short plant in the middle of the group. I think the DOGs are in the left rear and front right corners but I'm not sure.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn those are some stretchy ass bitches you got there DEZ....what strain is that again????...clone or seed????


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

Dez, that's wicked man. I'm interested in keeping an eye on your JH. My tent's a sqaure meter, so 3'4" squared, and if that tent's the same size then I might be running into a pickle. I just put 6 into 12/12 including 2 Jackhammers, heavy haze with a 13 week finish. And then there's 2 WW Max fems that are really surprising me, and 2 The Purps from Jordan of the Islands. I'm not too impressed so far with them so far but I've got 2 more coming up that are looking better and 2 more WWMaxs. Anyway, man I ramble some times, my point is out of 10 I'm scrapping 1 Purp, and with the 4 fems that leave 5 possible males, so on the better side of 50% I'll have 3 females leaving me with 7 total. I think I better hold off on those ones I was thinking of sinking. 

Duchie


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Damn those are some stretchy ass bitches you got there DEZ....what strain is that again????...clone or seed????


The ones that stretched the most are the DOG (seed) and the Headband (clone). The others arent stretched any more than normal so I really think being in the floor of the vert room is to blame for it and not genetics. The other two were closer to the bulb in the vert room.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Dez, that's wicked man. I'm interested in keeping an eye on your JH. My tent's a sqaure meter, so 3'4" squared, and if that tent's the same size then I might be running into a pickle. I just put 6 into 12/12 including 2 Jackhammers, heavy haze with a 13 week finish. And then there's 2 WW Max fems that are really surprising me, and 2 The Purps from Jordan of the Islands. I'm not too impressed so far with them so far but I've got 2 more coming up that are looking better and 2 more WWMaxs. Anyway, man I ramble some times, my point is out of 10 I'm scrapping 1 Purp, and with the 4 fems that leave 5 possible males, so on the better side of 50% I'll have 3 females leaving me with 7 total. I think I better hold off on those ones I was thinking of sinking.
> 
> Duchie


Same size tent. You'll be fine I'm sure since you've got some reg seeds in there. People grow 9 plants in a 3x3 all the time so I think it would really depend on veg time as to whether you run out of room or not. My other tent has very little stretch so far. They were under a 1000w for about a week vegging before I swapped the light out for a 600 so I could put the 1000 in the vert room and now they've been under the 600 for almost a week I think. I'll be reducing the hours gradually with them to try that method starting tomorrow with a reduction of 1 hour per day for 8 days until I reahc 12 hours of light. I'm going to pull some of them out and scrap them so I don't end up with crowding issues in there. That tent is 4x4 and there's 14 plants in it right now in hydro trays. 
I think I posted before that there was 12 in there but there's actually 14 and I think I'll pull 3-6 and condense them to just the 2x4 tray (26"x43" actual dimensions). Then I'll put in a 3x3 screen for them to fill out. I might make the screen a 4x4 to match the tent but I think I'll get more dense buds if I keep them all within a 3x3 area under a 600w in a cooltube.

wadya think?

EDIT: It's starting to drive me crazy a little that I can't remember which ones are which and I increased the nute strength last night which always worries me a little since I seem to burn almost every plant a little at some point (some get burned bad, lol). I just might have to roll over there and have a look see inside the tent.

@ Endls: Do you think I should supercrop the tall ones anyway just to even things out a little? I was thinking of just doing the taller main shoots to get them closer to the top of the other plants and then tying them down wherever they fall.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 22, 2011)

if i were you i would tie it down some way, i like super cropping, but imo lst works best for me.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

Well Dez I don't know what I could offer to that set up of yours. You seem to have things tuned in to me but I am just a little guy looking for some connoisseur grade weed for myself and only myself. I just saw your pic there and thought if those 5 are looking like that already then I might be in trouble. Being I'm still starting and getting things rolling, done this before stocking up wine when I began that, I'm putting them in direct 12/12 fairly early to build up dry store so I can stop paying someone else, then I'll try vegging longer. Baby steps. Sannie recommends not vegging these Jackhammers too long, 3 weeks, and topping them if you dont have height. I topped and let them go 4 and if the boys were any indication, they're gonna take off now. Your probably right about being OK, just that inexperienced jitter thing. Hey deal with it as it comes eh? 

Did I just say eh in text?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 22, 2011)

DST- that romulan timewarp has some of the best bud structure ive ever seen! going to be a massive cola on that one! the SSH looks like a winner as well.

DEZ- looking good, cant wait to see that screen fill in some more!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well Dez I don't know what I could offer to that set up of yours. You seem to have things tuned in to me but I am just a little guy looking for some connoisseur grade weed for myself and only myself. I just saw your pic there and thought if those 5 are looking like that already then I might be in trouble. Being I'm still starting and getting things rolling, done this before stocking up wine when I began that, I'm putting them in direct 12/12 fairly early to build up dry store so I can stop paying someone else, then I'll try vegging longer. Baby steps. Sannie recommends not vegging these Jackhammers too long, 3 weeks, and topping them if you dont have height. I topped and let them go 4 and if the boys were any indication, they're gonna take off now. Your probably right about being OK, just that inexperienced jitter thing. Hey deal with it as it comes eh?
> 
> *Did I just say eh in text?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Haha, yeah...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- that romulan timewarp has some of the best bud structure ive ever seen! going to be a massive cola on that one! the SSH looks like a winner as well.
> 
> DEZ- looking good, cant wait to see that screen fill in some more!


 
thanks but I'm not sure if it will unless I keep supercropping above the screen or something.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know if I would supercrop that late in flower...IDK...never tried it that far along...always done my supercropping(which hasn't been much) in veg...I would LST the tops if you could..go get some egg sinkers(fishing weights with an eyelet on top) and bend em that way...that way you can get em bent over with a little weight and add more weight once they really start to hit that tipping point to keep em down...I'm sure that stalk is pretty tuff so go slow with the bend....or you'll end up suppercropping on accident..LOL..try that and lets us know the results.

Edit: and yeah that stretch is probably directly related to the vert...although from what I've seen any thing OG is pretty lanky with hard golfball buds....LOOKS GREAT DEZ...I wanna sample!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks man. Now if I can only get my wife to look like your avatar, lol.

(In case your lurking) Just kidding to the sensitive female that was posting in here yesterday or whenever it was.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2011)

question for the 600. I'm going to build a second grow space out of plywood. The idea is to keep a mother or two and probably grow something like 10 clones in the future. How tall would you make it? I think the area will be about 4 feet x 3 feet. I've never grown a mother before and don't know about how big they should be so any input would be appreciated.

peace


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> question for the 600. I'm going to build a second grow space out of plywood. The idea is to keep a mother or two and probably grow something like 10 clones in the future. How tall would you make it? I think the area will be about 4 feet x 3 feet. I've never grown a mother before and don't know about how big they should be so any input would be appreciated.
> 
> peace


4 feet should be sufficient. A very large mother plant in a 2 gal container is usually 3' or less


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

Is anyone else experiencing pop up windows anytime you click a link on RIU?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Is anyone else experiencing pop up windows anytime you click a link on RIU?


my blockers are beeping


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea im gettin it too


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

ok, then it's RIU then. Looks like someone or something's hacked their servers or something.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2011)

It says I have 2 blocked pop ups when I got to the page as well.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

landing.hitcom and webfile.com are the two windows that pop up every link.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone started a thread about this...mods have it under control...atleast that's what the last post says

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/402602-pop-upps-mods-read-5.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the info cof. I've been getting the popups too. Glad it's not just me. I bought the wood for my space tonight. Even had home depot do the cutting for me. What a way to go, no having to bother with 4' x 8' slabs. Now I'm just worried my attic isn't tall enough for what I wanted... guess we'll find out soon enough. 

Gooooooo Jets. (i really don't like the steelers)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello fellow 600'ers!
Have started my first grow of 2011 ! ! 
Am growing three Matanuska Thunderfuck plants, which are now three days old since pushing through the soil's surface.
Will be using Jack's Classic nutes this time, so fingers are crossed. 
Peace!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2011)

Dez, the DOG's will be more than happy if you super crop them, in fact I would suggest you get that canopy evened and shorted by doing exactly that. They prefer a good bending over the DOGs do...that why I always like ENDLYS avatars as well....although he has found Soft Secrets so I guess the derrier shots will not be as common now...(dst=sad)



Dezracer said:


> I took some pics of what's inside the tents yesterday evening and was so baked that I forgot about them completely when I posted last night. I accidentally deleted soem though when I tried to upload them from said phone.
> 
> Here's what I have left to show and it's the smaller tent with 5 plants inside under a 600. These were in the vert room on the floor for a bit before going in the tent and they stretched more than I'd like them to. I'm just hoping they won't stretch much more or I'll be Supercropping them to even out the canopy.
> 
> I can't remember which plant is which at the moment so I'd have to take a look at the tags and write it down or something but it's 2 DOG plants, a Purple Haze, a HEadband and a Jack Herer. Only ones I'm sure of is the JH is in the first pic and the Purple Haze is the short plant in the middle of the group. I think the DOGs are in the left rear and front right corners but I'm not sure.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2011)

hey Doobiebrother, thanks for sharing your lovely little Yins. Peace bru and happy growing with these.



DoobieBrother said:


> Hello fellow 600'ers!
> Have started my first grow of 2011 ! !
> Am growing three Matanuska Thunderfuck plants, which are now three days old since pushing through the soil's surface.
> Will be using Jack's Classic nutes this time, so fingers are crossed.
> ...


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jig-I have been doing the bonsia tech for my moms and one dad they are under 1 1/2. I have no issue with them so far. If you want more info let me know i will get you the link for it.



jigfresh said:


> thanks for the info cof. I've been getting the popups too. Glad it's not just me. I bought the wood for my space tonight. Even had home depot do the cutting for me. What a way to go, no having to bother with 4' x 8' slabs. Now I'm just worried my attic isn't tall enough for what I wanted... guess we'll find out soon enough.
> 
> Gooooooo Jets. (i really don't like the steelers)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks DST 
I'll be topping these to get 4 kolas per plant (a la Uncle Ben), and will be cluttering up the thread here with updates as the grow progresses. 
Go 600!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

A Doobie Brother on his ship the Rocinante heading for the black hole of Cygnus X-1. How's it going Rush fan? Welcome.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

*Headband Cali Orange* 

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397483-img-1096/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397472-img-1095/

*Cheesey BX2 carpet,* 


*Casey Jones* also in pic above

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397481-img-1111/

*Deep Blue/Livers*
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397480-img-1100/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395713-dog-22-01-2/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397466-img-1103/https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397479-img-1109/
The *Psycho Killer*
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397461-img-1113/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397478-img-1110/


*OG KUSH*
*https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397475-img-1102/*
**
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397463-img-1105/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397476-img-1114/

*Bolo Kush* - starting to seriously lean with the weight
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1397467-img-1116/


Have a good Sunday guys,

DST


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 23, 2011)

well, i was gunna show my bud porn but i dont think i can follow up dst. 
o and whats up with the single bladed leaves during flowering. i got a cola that is growing just strange plum funny lookin


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

sure you can....just make sure it is as good or better(not gonna happen on the better).....LOL


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

I wanna swim across the Atlantic....hike through Europe....and jack DST's SuperSilverHaze.....my luck by the time I get there....he will have harvested,dried,cured,and smoked it all....LOL


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 23, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> well, i was gunna show my bud porn but i dont think i can follow up dst.
> 
> ahhaha!...Show it anyways! We always see DSTs stuff...


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 23, 2011)

[QUOTE

Have a good Sunday guys,

DST[/QUOTE]

beautiful stuff DST... you too.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 23, 2011)

day 35 so not fatties yet.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice Andrew....very sativa...I likey.....what you got growin there???


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 23, 2011)

just some bagseed rightnow. these were my test run and you know, to fill the coffer. i just built this growroom. its pretty state of the art. its got its own wiring and such. my real grow is only 2 weeks old. posting that would be child pornography.
o, kentucky bluegrass bagseed.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 23, 2011)

What's up my fellow growers. I just got my 600 watter a couple of weeks ago, so now I can officially join club 600. I started out with a 400 watter but felt the need to upgrade and I'm so glad I did. I got two clones going right now and this is the last day of veg so I'll be flipping a little later tonight. Here's some pics, enjoy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> just some bagseed rightnow. these were my test run and you know, to fill the coffer. i just built this growroom. its pretty state of the art. its got its own wiring and such. my real grow is only 2 weeks old. posting that would be child pornography.
> o, kentucky bluegrass bagseed.


Yeah...kiddie porn.....post post post


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

love those pots dropastone.....how you like em....that's my next upgrade


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 23, 2011)

I love em. They promote great root development throughout the whole pot and it enables the roots to seek out more nutrients. So there's no more roots circling around and around in the pot anymore which = awesome. 

Peace.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

You guys are killing me with the porn this morn, all of you! I need to go smoke something while I gaze at my ladies and will them to grow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I love em. They promote great root development throughout the whole pot and it enables the roots to seek out more nutrients. So there's no more roots circling around and around in the pot anymore which = awesome.
> 
> Peace.


 are hey something like smartpots, ive ordered some just havnt used em yet.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2011)

o so much bud porn..........lookin good to all 600.
EML....AKA(Halle Berry)

EML....AKA(Lucy Lawless)


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

Will be updating my journal but here's a couple quickies. Just put 6 into 12/12 to get things rolling. I'll deal with yield later. 

White Widow Max (fem). 20 days veg and topped. I'm really impressed with these girls. 2 more coming right behind them. Look like 2 phono's to you guys?


Jackhammer. 31 days veg and topped. Green and purple pheno


I have 2 The Purps, from Jordan of the Islands, that I started along with the WW's but so far I'm not impressed, but the other two, coming up as well, are looking a little better. Will have more on my journal later. Good day 600!

Duchie


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 23, 2011)

ok heres the kiddie porn.....
2 nirvana indoor mix
2 seedsman skunk mix


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are hey something like smartpots, ive ordered some just havnt used em yet.


Yeah, they both work on the same principle. One is made from plastic the other one is made of fabric. Yours should work out just fine I would think. Let me know how they work out for ya.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, nice show everyone. Welcome Dropastone, the start of good things to come with your 600!

Got my Mum and her Man visiting me, both sleeping and snoring on the couch, hahaha. Wife has taken the opportunity to go for a snooze as well. Happy Sundays...think I'll head off for a bong.

peace, DST


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey DST LOL everyone snoring and you be a puffing. I am jealous. I have been on a break now for 3 weeks. You know so i can pass that test. Only problem dont know when it is coming though. No call backs as of yet for a job. Well with the exception of Pizza delivery guy. Started last night. It was ok. There are some cheap ass people out there. I know times are hard but when a guy tells me there is a little something extra for you in the cash and it turns out to be only 7 cents. That kinda pissed me off. I mean I know times are hard. I get that better than most. But to me that was just a dick move. I delivered to a single mom that apoligized to me she didnt have anything for a tip. I told her no problem because i fully understand. Oh well such is life i guess. Take a big hit for me. Hopefully soon I will be able to be smoking again instead of just watching my plants grow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

i aint gon lie man, times are hard, i tip when i can. but i know the last two times i just left the change. i always feel bad when i dont tip cuz the pizza men always look sad.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

you'll get there bru!!!!! That was out of order, I would have gone back and thanked him for his kindness and told him that you really couldn't accept such a generous offering, all the while holding your hand out insisting he take the 7 cents, whilst keeping a straight face.....what a prick man (being a delivery guy of old that would have def got to me). Keep yer chin up bru.
dst


justlearning73 said:


> Hey DST LOL everyone snoring and you be a puffing. I am jealous. I have been on a break now for 3 weeks. You know so i can pass that test. Only problem dont know when it is coming though. No call backs as of yet for a job. Well with the exception of Pizza delivery guy. Started last night. It was ok. There are some cheap ass people out there. I know times are hard but when a guy tells me there is a little something extra for you in the cash and it turns out to be only 7 cents. That kinda pissed me off. I mean I know times are hard. I get that better than most. But to me that was just a dick move. I delivered to a single mom that apoligized to me she didnt have anything for a tip. I told her no problem because i fully understand. Oh well such is life i guess. Take a big hit for me. Hopefully soon I will be able to be smoking again instead of just watching my plants grow.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah I have no problems when people cant. It is the ones that act like they are doing you a favor and you get that kinda crap. Things will turn around for me I am sure. It just takes time. Hell it has been almost 3 months and I finally got the pizza job. I am a buyer/planner by trade but have done a ton of warehouse work too. It has suprised me with my experience that I hadnt heard any thing back yet. But all in good time i am sure. Its all good.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

I spent many years in the hospitality industry and know very well what customers can be like. And notice how I didn't say people, because frankly people can be very different when they are customers, especially in hospitality. I've seen friends behave very differently towards servers from what they normally will to other people. It's almost as though they think they have a right to be assholes because they're customers. 

I have a question please. I'm not sure if this is N deficient or just foliage that is too new and hasn't greened up yet? If it is lacking in N can someone suggest a quick way to deliver some. I'm trying to head towards organic so that would help. 



Thanks Duchie


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

looks like mine did for a while....I use FFOF and this is the first grow where I know there were def. not enough nutes in the soil for the first month....just add your reg nutes at a very lite dose...see what happens.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

and now that I think about it I wonder if it had anything to do with my soil...I bought 3 bags of FFOF cause I thought I was gonna be getting 5 plants that my buddy was getting rid of...then he didn't come through so I just threw em in the garage.....It was a frozen bag block in the garage...I brought it inside for a few days to thaw before I used it to transplant into....think maybe the cold killed the nutes in the soil?????


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

That's funny you should mention that because I just bought Scott's Premium at HD and it was stored outside frozen solid, but I can't really see that happening, but I've been surprised more than once on this forum. I have been light on the nute's feeding mostly just water and molasses, and been kinda waiting to see when I'd see signs so I get an Idea of how long the nutes in this soil last. I will up them now, but the nutes I have right now are higher P and K. I'm getting ready to use my Schultz Bloom Builder, 10-54-10 so I'll start half strength and see. Funny thing, I have another product that's billed as a "plant starter fertilizer" and has an NPK of 10-52-10. What's up with that??? Anybody?


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Duchie-YeahI have friends i wont go out with because of that. Sorry but my opinion no body is better than anybody in those type of situations. They are working a job trying to get by just like everyone else. On the flip side if i get bad service i def let them know. I understand somethings are beyond a person control, but if i am thirsty and the waitress keep ignoring me to flirt with the other waiters or something along those lines....then well that is a different story. Or my biggest pet peev is being in a bar with friends (I dont drink) and not getting service man that pisses me off. I still tip even though most of my sodas or tea is free. So I just give them what the cost would normally be as a tip. 

On the green tops, I know most of my new growth comes out light green at first then greens up really good. This is not just with pot either. I dont think the freezing would effect the soil. If that was the case then all the Northern areas would be a barren waste land. But i have been wrong before so who knows.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey DST LOL everyone snoring and you be a puffing. I am jealous. I have been on a break now for 3 weeks. You know so i can pass that test. Only problem dont know when it is coming though. No call backs as of yet for a job. Well with the exception of Pizza delivery guy. Started last night. It was ok. There are some cheap ass people out there. I know times are hard but when a guy tells me there is a little something extra for you in the cash and it turns out to be only 7 cents. That kinda pissed me off. I mean I know times are hard. I get that better than most. But to me that was just a dick move. I delivered to a single mom that apoligized to me she didnt have anything for a tip. I told her no problem because i fully understand. Oh well such is life i guess. Take a big hit for me. Hopefully soon I will be able to be smoking again instead of just watching my plants grow.


I delivered pizza for about 10 years (between 50,000 and 60,000 deliveries: Alaska, Colorado and Oregon), and you'll drive yourself nuts if you expect a tip from anyone (the richer they are, the smaller the tip. Kind of an inverse square equation). 
That being said, if you remain calm, don't drive like an idiot (you save more time being efficient in the store and on the road, rather than rushing and getting worked up & possibly making mistakes), and have an economical car, you can do alright (I averaged about $17 an hour).
The absolute best thing you can do to increase your chances of getting tips is to always be friendly, always smile, have a short chat with the customer while they pay, and thank them very much and wish them a great night. 
Most customers can tune in on your vibe and it does make a difference in how cheerful you are. They may not tip you that night, but they will eventually (90% of the time they will eventually tip, but it may take a few deliveries to them to warm them over).
Short term work as a driver is doable by most people, but pizza delivery isn't for everyone, especially if you're also called upon to do work inside the store (I've also made about 40,000 pizzas as a "driver"), or deliver in an area were drivers get robbed, or in snowy climates where you could get your car bashed up by some mook who's never even seen snow before, much less tried to drive in it.
But I'd rather deliver pizzas than wear a suit & tie to work (done it, hate it), any day of the week. Gave me the freedom to paint & play my bass & keep my hair hair rockstar long, and not have to wake up until 3-pm if I felt like it. Hang tough, and I hope you make enough to keep you going!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey to me it is a job and better than sitting on my ass not making money. I don't expect tips. They are nice to have don't get me wrong. Times are tough all i get that. I don't drive like an idiot cause i don't want someone calling and complaining, i don't want to deal with the po po. It is the only job i got right now. Still looking for others. I believe in treating people how i want to be treated. Over all i had fun. It easy work. Plus I get 1.25 for every delivery on top of my hourly wage. So even if they don't tip i still get something. Hell i am just happy to be working again. I just need some more substantial and dependable on top of this. Most jobs like that drug test. So i get to wait. Everything in good time.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> A Doobie Brother on his ship the Rocinante heading for the black hole of Cygnus X-1. How's it going Rush fan? Welcome.


Hi duchieman!
Just sitting hear in my captain's chair, fighting the inexonerable pull of the spinning Black Death I see before me, wondering what's on the other side...

I'm a *huge* Rush fan. Classically trained musician who picked up the bass guitar in high school after listening to my first Rush album 28 years ago. 

And got a new "toy" for x-mas: a Boss GT-10B bass effects processor that I *LOVE* 


Peace, and pass it on the left hand side my brother...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey to me it is a job and better than sitting on my ass not making money. I don't expect tips. They are nice to have don't get me wrong. Times are tough all i get that. I don't drive like an idiot cause i don't want someone calling and complaining, i don't want to deal with the po po. It is the only job i got right now. Still looking for others. I believe in treating people how i want to be treated. Over all i had fun. It easy work. Plus I get 1.25 for every delivery on top of my hourly wage. So even if they don't tip i still get something. Hell i am just happy to be working again. I just need some more substantial and dependable on top of this. Most jobs like that drug test. So i get to wait. Everything in good time.....


I'm feeling you there. I wasn't trying to condescend, just imparting 10 years worth of watching 100's of short term drivers with the wrong expectations come & go. 
Sounds like you already have a good attitude about it, and a delivery job is way better than unemployment insurance, or no job at all.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 23, 2011)

No worries bro. I didnt take it that way at all.This is my first pizza delivery gig so I dont know everything. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 23, 2011)

Excuse me, did I read someone mentioning some super silver haze? Is it possible someone could point me in the proper page direction, or even better, whoever the original poster of the pics repost a pic or two of her, it would be greatly appreciated.

Guess who?

Hello to all my long time brothers and...brothers. Do we have any sister growers yet or are we all just a bunch of sausage swingers here, still?

Hello doobie brother, which one are you? DST, you are making your claim to fame with this thread. Who else can say they have a doobie brother and a 'don' gotti on their thread? Man I miss this place. Just read the last two pages but I've missed a ton in the past week. I'm going to have to start checking in again for a few minutes in the evening to keep up with what's happening. Things have taken a wonderful turn in my life so I've been rather busy catching up on things this past week with a long lost friend, my best friend from twenty one years ago and yes endless, she is a she to answer you from a few days ago with your very astute speculation. 

So the headbands x cali-o and 'the og18' met their maker yesterday and are now hanging and drying. I'm hoping to average a half ounce per plant from the half gallon grow bags. The headbands by far outproduced the og18 but what nuggets were at the top of the 18's are very nice and I'm looking forward to trying her. Unfortunately something splooged and even though the 18's were from reserva privada they too are seeded. Casey jones just finished her fifth week of flowering and is looking stellar, very frosty indeed. In another week or so I'm going to start my beans for my sativa scrog grow. I am stoked to try another method of growing and I'm shooting for a pound from either four or five plants, still haven't decided on the number but they will be in three gallon smart pots.

It's good to be back.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad life is on the up for you mate, good things come to those who deserve it HeadsUp.

Duchie, without going into it too much I doubt it's an N def as you would see that in the older leaves. Possibly a micro nute like Manganese. I recommend everyone to find some sort of micro nutrient that they can use to lightly flush their plants. 

Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Hello doobie brother, which one are you?
> It's good to be back.


I'm the brother with the fat stash  , the flying fingers, and deep groove, my man! Welcome back!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What's up my fellow growers. I just got my 600 watter a couple of weeks ago, so now I can officially join club 600. I started out with a 400 watter but felt the need to upgrade and I'm so glad I did. I got two clones going right now and this is the last day of veg so I'll be flipping a little later tonight. Here's some pics, enjoy.


 what kind of pots r those.nd what do you have in them hydroten?


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Excuse me, did I read someone mentioning some super silver haze? Is it possible someone could point me in the proper page direction, or even better, whoever the original poster of the pics repost a pic or two of her, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Guess who?
> 
> ...


 
good to have you back,and glad all is going well for you.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi duchieman!
> Just sitting hear in my captain's chair, fighting the inexonerable pull of the spinning Black Death I see before me, wondering what's on the other side...
> 
> I'm a *huge* Rush fan. Classically trained musician who picked up the bass guitar in high school after listening to my first Rush album 28 years ago.
> ...


 nice equipment! Now I might have to drag out mine...lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm off to watch some football and enjoy a bit of scissor hash. See ya'll later.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> nice equipment! Now I might have to drag out mine...lol


Thanks bassman99! 
I'm about to fire up my kit and annoy my wife & neighbors.
Maybe some "Take Five" to start out the day, then bust into some heavy stuff to get the blood pumping, and then practice scales for a couple of hours. 
Scales, scales, scales.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks bassman99!
> I'm about to fire up my kit and annoy my wife & neighbors.
> Maybe some "Take Five" to start out the day, then bust into some heavy stuff to get the blood pumping, and then practice scales for a couple of hours.
> Scales, scales, scales.


 I need to just plain learn to play...lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I need to just plain learn to play...lol


Me too!
It's ironic that we annoy others with our bad playing early in our learning curve, only to annoy them even more years later after we've learned to play the music we love (that others probably don't). 
But that's what a good pair of headphones is for, I guess, though I hate playing through them. 
But today is a day for the amp, and not headphones.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> what kind of pots r those.nd what do you have in them hydroten?


Those are called superoot air pots and I'm using fox farm ocean forest soil.

Here is a video that explains how they work.

[youtube]nceTm3r1mZc[/youtube]


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 23, 2011)

nice video! ill have to try one eventually.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 23, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> nice video! ill have to try one eventually.


This is only my second round with em but I like what I see.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am impressed with that! I will prolly use those for my mothers, and the ones to veg b4 going outside in the ground. Thanx for the video...
What size pots r u using?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Glad life is on the up for you mate, good things come to those who deserve it HeadsUp.
> 
> Duchie, without going into it too much I doubt it's an N def as you would see that in the older leaves. Possibly a micro nute like Manganese. I recommend everyone to find some sort of micro nutrient that they can use to lightly flush their plants.
> 
> ...


A little confirmation, assurance and/or direction is always more than enough for me DST, thank you for that information.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

DB and bassman999, too funny. Check it out. 1976 I'm 10 and my stomping grounds are T.O, and I buy my first Rush album just out, 2112. Two years later when I'm 12, I'm at Varsity Stadium watching the end of the Hemispheres tour, with FM opening, with a special introduction to Permanent Waves. 4 more times after that up to Signals, and none since. It's time now. I follow Geddy on twitter.

Not much for gear these days, and the wife likes the J Station, but she doesn't know I can run it through a system yet, but it's coming.


Duchie

Edit, HU congratulations and welcome back! Soak it up man.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> DB and bassman999, too funny. Check it out. 1976 I'm 10 and my stomping grounds are T.O, and I buy my first Rush album just out, 2112. Two years later when I'm 12, I'm at Varsity Stadium watching the end of the Hemispheres tour, with FM opening, with a special introduction to Permanent Waves. 4 more times after that up to Signals, and none since. It's time now. I follow Geddy on twitter.
> 
> Not much for gear these days, and the wife likes the J Station, but she doesn't know I can run it through a system yet, but it's coming.
> View attachment 1398458View attachment 1398459
> Duchie


Nice axes, and I'm envious of your proximity to musical greatness (would love to touch down in YYZ for a Rush concert some day)!
Wives can be funny creatures. 
I was originally going to just go on ebay and buy a used Boss ME-20B, until I noticed the ME-50B was only a little more. 
Then I saw a "like new" GT-10B on ebay and was going to bid on it until my wife starts pressuring me to just buy a new one! So, after I picked my jaw up off the floor, I got online and ordered mine from guitarcenter.com .
Glad there are other Rush fans on RIU, especially fans who are also musicians. 
Peace!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

here is some of my equipment


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2011)

I got a 100w marshal half stack and a cool epiphone les paul. I used to be in a band back in the day, but now I don't play nearly as much as I'd like to. I'd take pics, but I'd have to tear through the attic and that's not on my list today.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 1398518here is some of my equipment


Nice! And love the red color! Screams out pretty good through that CMP speaker, eh? What're you using for the amp?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I got a 100w marshal half stack and a cool epiphone les paul. I used to be in a band back in the day, but now I don't play nearly as much as I'd like to. I'd take pics, but I'd have to tear through the attic and that's not on my list today.


My bass is also an Epiphone (Embassy Standard V), and really like it's sound. That 100w Marshall is a monster.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice! And love the red color! Screams out pretty good through that CMP speaker, eh? What're you using for the amp?


 I have that amp on the file cabinet....Crest audio CD-2000


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have that amp on the file cabinet....Crest audio CD-2000


That'll definitely do the trick!
I've downsized since getting married, but 12 years ago I had a nice 500w Peavey bass head hooked up to a cab with 4-16" speakers, Great for mid-sized venues, and deadly in a small one.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> That'll definitely do the trick!
> I've downsized since getting married, but 12 years ago I had a nice 500w Peavey bass head hooked up to a cab with 4-16" speakers, Great for mid-sized venues, and deadly in a small one.


 I have the Crystal CPM 15 and I also have the CSS SCx 15in an LLt. This stuff is hooked to my pc and also is used in my theater. I have a lcd projector and 101" diy screen. I built all my speakers.
Oh and I builf my pc too. Now just gotta learn to play the guitar.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have the Crystal CPM 15 and I also have the CSS SCx 15in an LLt. This stuff is hooked to my pc and also is used in my theater. I have a lcd projector and 101" screen. I built all my speakers.
> Oh and I builf my pc too. Now just gotta learn to play the guitar....


Nice! I'd never leave home! I play mine about 5 hours at a time. 
Just remember: there are only 12 notes in an octave, 7 of which will work together at any given time. And you're always only a half note away from the right note when you goof up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

People think my nickname means either I play bass guitar or I am a bass fisherman...neither really. I love bass in my music movies etc...and I actually am a car audio installer. I have done some home theaters as well. I work for myself, and work is slow now....reallly slow. So I am home a lot anyway.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

Without hijacking the thread, possibly through PM, maybe you guys can help me get my Johnson J Station hooked to my PC. I just can't figure out the best way to interface it. I did a quick 3/8" analog patch and tried laying a guitar over bass track and the latency was unreal. I've got product links and stuff if needed or I'll just let you know I/O's and such.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Without hijacking the thread, possibly through PM, maybe you guys can help me get my Johnson J Station hooked to my PC. I just can't figure out the best way to interface it. I did a quick 3/8" analog patch and tried laying a guitar over bass track and the latency was unreal. I've got product links and stuff if needed or I'll just let you know I/O's and such.


The analog connection is probably your problem since it forces your soundcard to reprocess the signal before outputting to speaker(s). Using the S/PDIF Out port should reduce latency enough to make it work for you properly since the soundcard will only be acting as a pass-through device at that point (well, not really a pass through, as you can still record with it, provided your soundcard has an S/PDIF Input port).


----------



## Crazyhair (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm getting ready to do my first serious grow, up till now I have been experimenting to get the mistakes out of the way. Where did you guys get your lights and couldn't you get one from Home Depot and rig something? Have you ever tripped a breaker with several on one circuit?

Thanks


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

Crazyhair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm getting ready to do my first serious grow, up till now I have been experimenting to get the mistakes out of the way. Where did you guys get your lights and couldn't you get one from Home Depot and rig something? Have you ever tripped a breaker with several on one circuit?
> 
> Thanks


Home depot lights might not be the right light spectrum, and the reflector is usually too naoorw to light properly. That said I have seen some threads where ppl use them. I have tripped a 20- amp circuit with 2 600 watt lights ana heater and dehumidifier and 2 fans....lol I know I am pushing it.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2011)

Just a quick HIGH to the 600 Watter's!

Damn! 'What a thread DST.' +Rep hahaha


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

Buddy just came over this morning to show off his new toy... Lipstick Red Ibanez SoundGear SR series 5string.....fkn beautiful....I haven't held a brand new bass guitar in ten years.....I swear it is half the weight of my old school Ibanez.....I want one but got a pregnant wife that just gave me that "look" when he came in with it.....uhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2011)

DB and bassman (got your PM), it's a little more technical and needs a clearer mind to explain. Broadly speaking I work with Broadband and Satellite services as a technician and I work with PC's and am generally an electronic freak. Anyway guys I'll lay it out later for you's if you don't mind. But here's a couple of pics of the I/O's.... And what's with all the Bass players? END.

Hello jambo, good to see you man. 

Some new glass today and I just love it. Smooths everything out a lot with a lot less cough yet still gives me what I need, even more I think, than the vaporizer I bought over Xmas couldn't give me. Anyone else have some nice glass to share? I know there's a thread for it already but, you know...? Family.

View attachment 1398965
View attachment 1398979

View attachment 1398980View attachment 1398968View attachment 1398972View attachment 1398978

Duchie


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

You the guy that bought th DBV??????how you like it if so..


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice piece....post it here tho...gotta keep the thread alive..... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/238310-show-off-your-glass.html


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Buddy just came over this morning to show off his new toy... Lipstick Red Ibanez SoundGear SR series 5string.....fkn beautiful....I haven't held a brand new bass guitar in ten years.....I swear it is half the weight of my old school Ibanez.....I want one but got a pregnant wife that just gave me that "look" when he came in with it.....uhhhhhhhhhhhh.


 I know the look! Every time I want a new projector or tv speaker etc...I get that look and the silent treatment.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

You install car stereo huh....competition or just good sound....I like to have both...had 3 memphis 12's in a single cab F150 but it drownded out the tunes....went to two....I want to get some Optidrives in a vented box for the 4-door ricecar


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> You install car stereo huh....competition or just good sound....I like to have both...had 3 memphis 12's in a single cab F150 but it drownded out the tunes....went to two....I want to get some Optidrives in a vented box for the 4-door ricecar


 I dont have the funds to do competition anymore, but I help a friend of mine with his setup. 
If it drowns out the music add more power to the mids/highs. I run a Zapco AG750 to the front sound stage.
I saw a guy on youtube with 2 12" Opti's killing a Magnum.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a new favorite Cannabutter treat. Here it is, mmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah...my buddy held the dbdrag standings in colorado in his class with his tacoma for about a year....2 12 optidrives with each having i think 2000w opti amps in a custom fit bandpass..and they were inverted..LOL...no back seats...it didn't even have to sound good it looked so fuckin cool...but yeah it fkn throbbed....I love it...could hear that guy coming miles away....would make your TV go all wacked when he was in your driveway.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have a new favorite Cannabutter treat. Here it is, mmmmmmmmmm........


 looks good, never tried Cannabutter. Can you taste it in the cooking?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

ohhh yeah...especially if you cook with chocolate....hes got some kick ass lolipop recipe if he will post it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 23, 2011)

I have two 12" subs in my Grand Cherokee but I'm going to pull one out and make a new enclosure that is the size and shape of the stock spare tire that is supposed to be mounted inside the back area of the car. I'm going to put the original spare tire cover over it so it'll be stealth. I replaced the door speakers and dash speakers in it and put in all new audio wiring. The amps are mounted to the bottom of the rear seats and there's a surround sound processor under one of the front seats. 
My brother is a tech nerd and lives for making custom computer related stuff. He's a programmer and a IT manager for a large gym company and has done some really cool stuff in our cars in the past. The Jeep setup is kind of plain in comparison to my old Titan and the F150 he drives now. He built car computers for them that use a flip up touch screen in the dash and we left the factory stereos in place but they only had power run to them so they'd light up. Everything runs through the car computer and we just load all our music and videos into that. It's dope...
There's something similar that's comercially available now but it's way more expensive than what he built ours for.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> yeah...my buddy held the dbdrag standings in colorado in his class with his tacoma for about a year....2 12 optidrives with each having i think 2000w opti amps in a custom fit bandpass..and they were inverted..LOL...no back seats...it didn't even have to sound good it looked so fuckin cool...but yeah it fkn throbbed....I love it...could hear that guy coming miles away....would make your TV go all wacked when he was in your driveway.


 I was running My 15" Crystal Mobile Sound 15 in my prelude in a 6ft^3 box tuned to 35 hz off My Autotek MM4000.1D that setup was stupid!! I am running a 10" in there right now on that same amp at 8 ohms and turned down. My car got rear-ended right when I had gotten a sponser from SounDigital. It ruined my sponsership...and my ambition.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ohhh yeah...especially if you cook with chocolate....hes got some kick ass lolipop recipe if he will post it.


 
I don't repost...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 23, 2011)

Just kidding, hehe. I'll find it and put it up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have two 12" subs in my Grand Cherokee but I'm going to pull one out and make a new enclosure that is the size and shape of the stock spare tire that is supposed to be mounted inside the back area of the car. I'm going to put the original spare tire cover over it so it'll be stealth. I replaced the door speakers and dash speakers in it and put in all new audio wiring. The amps are mounted to the bottom of the rear seats and there's a surround sound processor under one of the front seats.
> My brother is a tech nerd and lives for making custom computer related stuff. He's a programmer and a IT manager for a large gym company and has done some really cool stuff in our cars in the past. The Jeep setup is kind of plain in comparison to my old Titan and the F150 he drives now. He built car computers for them that use a flip up touch screen in the dash and we left the factory stereos in place but they only had power run to them so they'd light up. Everything runs through the car computer and we just load all our music and videos into that. It's dope...
> There's something similar that's comercially available now but it's way more expensive than what he built ours for.


I was using my laptop as my car-puter for a while, I had no idea that I wasnt the only audio freak here!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Just kidding, hehe. I'll find it and put it up.


 Too funny

gotta get ready for the work week...ughhh...I hate mondays.

Peace 600
Endlscycle


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 23, 2011)

I like good sound but I don't know much about any of it to tell you the truth. It's all to my younger brother's credit. I think the Jeep will sound better with 1 less sub. The bass has to be turned down quite a bit or it drowns out everything else and I'm not about to put any money into the Jeep unless it's to fix it so I'll just pull a sub and be done with it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's the recipe. I can't take credit for this, I found it on the web. I can tell you that it kicks ass though.

You'll need to make sure you have a candy thermometer (one that clips onto side of pan is best), a metal tablespoon measure and metal sandwich spatula.

1/4 cup cannabutter
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 box (3 ounce) jello, any flavor
Twenty lolliepops sticks


Butter two cookie sheets. Arrange half of the lolliepop sticks on each and set aside.

In a small saucepan over low heat, stir butter, sugar, and corn syrup together until sugar has dissolved. Slowly bring to a boil, stirring frequently.

Insert a candy thermometer into syrup and continue cooking until temperature reaches 275 degrees. Stir in jello until smooth.

Remove from heat. (This sugar syrup is very hot and can cause a painful burn!)

Using a metal tablespoon and working quickly, drop heaping spoonfuls of lolliepop syrup on end of each stick. Flatten into a circle shape with metal spatula sprayed with cooking spray. 

Cool completely. Wrap each sucker in plastic wrap and store in an air tight container.

EDIT: CLARIFY your butter before using it to make the cannabutter. It makes a huge difference in the final product. I did it for the first time the oither day and the dish in the pic is the best tasting thing I've made so far. MY wife and I talked the in-laws into gicing them a go and it was funny. They both smoked pot in the 60s and 70s and haven't since then. They were down to eat some of this stuff and got wrecked.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I had no idea that I wasnt the only audio freak here!


I have 2 RF 8 ohm 12" in a cab I built myself for the living room. Wife won a $5,000 target gift card a couple years ago, so I got some nice JBL tower speakers to put along side. If we ever want to make action movies epic, we can. Mostly I just listed to music through it. Oh... and of course the PS3 is wired through as well. If I'm playing Gran Turismo, it sounds like I'm in a car, and if playing Black ops, it sounds like World War 3 in the fucking house. Makes me kinda insane though... only do that for kicks sometimes. Not good to get post traumatic stress shit from a video game.

I also have an old 15" that goes in the car... just haven't had a car in a long long time till I got the jeep a few months ago... been too lazy to cart the thing down the steps to hook it up. Jeez, I suck sometimes.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I have 2 RF 8 ohm 12" in a cab I built myself for the living room. Wife won a $5,000 target gift card a couple years ago, so I got some nice JBL tower speakers to put along side. If we ever want to make action movies epic, we can. Mostly I just listed to music through it. Oh... and of course the PS3 is wired through as well. If I'm playing Gran Turismo, it sounds like I'm in a car, and if playing Black ops, it sounds like World War 3 in the fucking house. Makes me kinda insane though... only do that for kicks sometimes. Not good to get post traumatic stress shit from a video game.
> 
> I also have an old 15" that goes in the car... just haven't had a car in a long long time till I got the jeep a few months ago... been too lazy to cart the thing down the steps to hook it up. Jeez, I suck sometimes.


 I have so much gear that I usually switch things around all the time. I havent done much at all lately though either. I have a TC Sounds TC3000 12" that is insane!! I have some videos on youtube actually I might share. 
The movies at my house r insane, but toned way down now that the neighbor calls the cops all the time now if I get it going. I dont want any extra attention so it puts a damper on the sound effects. I can make my windows in my house flap though. Oh and I have another theater in my bedroom with a ED 18" in a 8ft^3 box I built. I am obsessed!! I have extra subs all around the house....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Oh and I have another theater in my bedroom with a ED 18" in a 8ft^3 box I built. I am obsessed!!


Now THAT is something else. Does it make the moon wobble out of orbit or anything?

Not to divert from the fun on sound, but here's a couple shots of what's growing round the house.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 23, 2011)

Alpine, Audiobahn & Kenwood = <3


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Now THAT is something else. Does it make the moon wobble out of orbit or anything?
> 
> Not to divert from the fun on sound, but here's a couple shots of what's growing round the house.


 The bedroom gets pretty loud
What do you have going on there? It looks like you have a 6" ducting with plants in it? I am very curious!!!


D.Gotti said:


> Alpine, Audiobahn & Kenwood = <3


I have run Alpine decks for 20 yrs!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess you are flooding that 6" pipe?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I guess you are flooding that 6" pipe?


Yeah, you can check my signature... 4" flooded tubes. I have a 2' x 3' space so anything to maximize it. I ran a 1 level version last round, expanded to 2 levels this time. Hoping to do big things with it. There's a 30 gal tub underneath (i only fill about 6-10 gallons). 400 g/h water pump... that's about it. Oh and a DIY cooltube setup with a 6" inline fan pulling 465 cfm's to cool the beast of a light.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 23, 2011)

I use alpine speakers and amps. I believe they have some of the highest quality high.mid range frequency speakers. Their amps last decades.

Kenwood has more than anyone could need for a deck, and speakers.

Audiobahn gives some of the meanest back massages. In the form of aluminium cased kevlar coned subs. 

Like my father told me.....Do it right, or Dont do it at all!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

I rock Bose Quiet Comfort 15 Headphones on my bicycle!!!! Great if you don't want to hear traffic and get into lots of near misses!!! lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> I use alpine speakers and amps. I believe they have some of the highest quality high.mid range frequency speakers. Their amps last decades.
> 
> Kenwood has more than anyone could need for a deck, and speakers.
> 
> ...


Audiobahn....round these parts they are known as auddabeblown....LOL...I had a 12" once though...not bad...I'm pretty partial to my Mephis tho.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 24, 2011)

lmao. i used to pump music while pumping pedals. not a good combo lemme tell ya.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

keeps me on my toes...i've had loads of crashes on my bike, never once whilst using headphones though, lol


andrewcovetsall said:


> lmao. i used to pump music while pumping pedals. not a good combo lemme tell ya.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to rock the iPod/earbuds combo while racing the dirtbike. Music kept me company during the 2+ hours that I'd be hauling ass through the desert and kept me from getting all worked up while creeping through the tech sections.

Not a safe thing to do because there's a chance of really damaging your ears if you go down but I never had a problem with it. I went down at pretty good speeds a couple of times while wearing them without messing up my ears. Easier to tell if you lose consciousness if there's music playing too because either the music is continuous or you are all of a audden a litle further along in the song in a matter of a few seconds. If you go down and the first thing you think is 'remix', you most likely have a concussion, lol.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> If you go down and the first thing you think is 'remix', you most likely have a concussion, lol.


 
HAHA! I will have to remember that.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

funny one Dez!! I mangled myself on my bike coming home one night, didn't even know until I woke up the next day with my face stuck to the pillow with blood, one fo my eyes closed shut, an aeroplane skid makr across my face, and my ribs fuked....i did manage to lock my bike up safely though, haha



Dezracer said:


> I used to rock the iPod/earbuds combo while racing the dirtbike. Music kept me company during the 2+ hours that I'd be hauling ass through the desert and kept me from getting all worked up while creeping through the tech sections.
> 
> Not a safe thing to do because there's a chance of really damaging your ears if you go down but I never had a problem with it. I went down at pretty good speeds a couple of times while wearing them without messing up my ears. Easier to tell if you lose consciousness if there's music playing too because either the music is continuous or you are all of a audden a litle further along in the song in a matter of a few seconds. If you go down and the first thing you think is 'remix', you most likely have a concussion, lol.


 
Deep Psychosis.......


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

That's pretty...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Your crash sounds painful too. Not sure I'd want to be pulling my pillow case off my face in the morning, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a few where I don't remember much. The last one was during a race and it was one where we actually did laps instead of point to point (euro scramble). Hauling up a small hill that I'd already gone over twice I didn't bother letting off when I got near the top and jumped the top a bit only to see that there was now a rock in the middle of the trail where there wasn't one the last two times around. The rock was a little bigger than a basketball and I landed, at about 40mph, about 2' in front of it. I hit the damn thing and went flying off the bike, flopping around in all of the loese sharp rocks on the ground. I remember hitting the rock and getting thrown off the bike as it started to cartwheel and my memory goes straight from that to sitting up looking across the valley on the other side if the hill. I don't remember what happened in between but I stood up, was amazed I didn't hurt anywhere, picked up the bike and made sure it was still rideable and took off so I could finish. I wasn't sure if I was still leading or not so like an idiot went as fast as I could the last 12 miles or so to the finish and got 1st overall. 

The next morning I woke up very sore all over and my vision was messed up. About an hour later I lost vision in my left eye so wifey drove me to the eye doctor where I learned I had a severe concussion and a macular anurism (burst blood vessel in the back of the retina). I then was taken to the hospital where they kept me for a couple days after seeing swelling of my brain in the scans. All is good now except I have some permanent damage in my eye that makes it so straight lines have a curve in them in part of my vision and I get some 'floaters' that come and go in my vision in that eye. They can correct it with surgery and I'm going to have it done someday but for now it reminds me of why I gave it up. I get concussions too easily now and my back, wrists and knees are all farked up.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I wish I could tell you more about my crash, but it will remain a mystery for ever I guess....

I do remember being wacked from behind by a hit and run delivery driver who was not happy that I told him he was a dick for cutting me up and breaking right in front of me. I rememer hearing the engine rev behind me then I was on the deck looking at a set of wheels screeching around and buring off in the oppposite direction  I also remember when a taxi reversed into me at about 3 in the morning, the pair of moroccans jumped out of the cab to inspect their bumper and started going off, I told them to fuk off as they had reversed into me, and surprisingly enough they promptly got back in their car and drove off....even bigger  ah the joys of cycling after the pub....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

damn that sounds all fucked up both you and DST. im a liabiulity on a pushbike never mind a powered one...

nice deep psycho DST, nice n frosty.

think one of the DOG's is for the chop tonight!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

You live a very interesting life my friend, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

what would life be without a bit of action Dez eh! 
And Donny lad, down with the DOG!!! Did you get a chance to smoke any of the little bit you chopped off due to that thing that shall remain unmentioned?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be getting another bike in the next couple of months but a street bike. Not so hard on the back and knees, hehe. Told the wife that since there's no jumps or whoops or anything like that on the street I'll just have to do lots of wheelies to keep things interesting .

Seriously though, she asked if it'd help me not be so depressed about not being able to race anymore and I said yes of course. 
So now I'm checking out what's out there for used bikes and trying to decide if I'm going to get something like a harley or custom bike or if I'll get another sportbike like an R6 or R1 or something comparable. I'm not a brand whore so I don't care who makes the damn thing as long as it's fast and fun.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

well if the wee man has a quad I don't see any reason you can't have something, lol. Sounds like your wife is a real good sort. Forcing you to grow more weed and making you buy fast bikes 




Dezracer said:


> I'll be getting another bike in the next couple of months but a street bike. Not so hard on the back and knees, hehe. Told the wife that since there's no jumps or whoops or anything like that on the street I'll just have to do lots of wheelies to keep things interesting .
> 
> Seriously though, she asked if it'd help me not be so depressed about not being able to race anymore and I said yes of course.
> So now I'm checking out what's out there for used bikes and trying to decide if I'm going to get something like a harley or custom bike or if I'll get another sportbike like an R6 or R1 or something comparable. I'm not a brand whore so I don't care who makes the damn thing as long as it's fast and fun.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I think she's just after the life insurance $$


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 24, 2011)

DST said:


> keeps me on my toes...i've had loads of crashes on my bike, never once whilst using headphones though, lol


Was you the guy that ran into my mate on damrak? i was nearly crying laughing until i nearly walked in front of a tram pmsl


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, you can check my signature... 4" flooded tubes. I have a 2' x 3' space so anything to maximize it. I ran a 1 level version last round, expanded to 2 levels this time. Hoping to do big things with it. There's a 30 gal tub underneath (i only fill about 6-10 gallons). 400 g/h water pump... that's about it. Oh and a DIY cooltube setup with a 6" inline fan pulling 465 cfm's to cool the beast of a light.


 So, do those girls jus thave roots in this pvc, or are they in net pots? And do you flood constantly or every so many hours? I dont get how you keep from over-flowing out the holes where the plants sit in the pipe?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2011)

They are in 3" net pots. Roots dangling into the pvc pipes. I keep the water pump on 24/7 so there is a river running through it. The water level is about halfway up the pipe, I have dams in there. Last grow the roots got too big and I had to remove the dam because the water was coming out the holes... roots blocked the whole pipe up. This time I'm not going to veg them quite as long, so I'm hoping the root mass wont get so massive.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never seen it done like that be4 and love the idea! How tall are you gonna let them get?


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Was you the guy that ran into my mate on damrak? i was nearly crying laughing until i nearly walked in front of a tram pmsl


ahaha....it was me in another life. Actually I hit a guy not far from where you are talking about - on the Nieuwezijdsvoorburgwal (say that in a oner! lol) So I am cycling down the bike lane (as you do) and there is a bollard coming up that sits in the middle of the bike lane (you may ask why a bollard in the middle of a lane, but they have these things so that the cleaning trucks can go down the bike lanes, but they are put back up so cars etc can't go down them), I see a guy with a big plastic bag about to cross the bike lane ahead so I ring my bell to let him know that I am coming, he is half way across the lane....I decide I am going to cycle behind him as naturally he is going to continue to cross the bike lane, but oh no.....fekkin rabbit in headlight syndrom takes over. the guy looks at me, freezes and then actually walks backwards (perhaps he thought he was Michael Jackson, I don't know) but of course he walks backwards right into my path (I had only slowed slightly in anticipation of the guy doing the right thing)
Well, bike goes flying, I go flying, the guy goes flying, plastic bag and contents all over the shop. I just got up and looked at the guy like WTF dude. And cycled of....A similar thing happened again about 2 months ago on a road...people panic and do the strangest things and get themselves fuked up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

DST said:


> ahaha....it was me in another life. Actually I hit a guy not far from where you are talking about - on the Nieuwezijdsvoorburgwal (say that in a oner! lol) So I am cycling down the bike lane (as you do) and there is a bollard coming up that sits in the middle of the bike lane (you may ask why a bollard in the middle of a lane, but they have these things so that the cleaning trucks can go down the bike lanes, but they are put back up so cars etc can't go down them), I see a guy with a big plastic bag about to cross the bike lane ahead so I ring my bell to let him know that I am coming, he is half way across the lane....I decide I am going to cycle behind him as naturally he is going to continue to cross the bike lane, but oh no.....fekkin rabbit in headlight syndrom takes over. the guy looks at me, freezes and then actually walks backwards (perhaps he thought he was Michael Jackson, I don't know) but of course he walks backwards right into my path (I had only slowed slightly in anticipation of the guy doing the right thing)
> Well, bike goes flying, I go flying, the guy goes flying, plastic bag and contents all over the shop. I just got up and looked at the guy like WTF dude. And cycled of....A similar thing happened again about 2 months ago on a road...people panic and do the strangest things and get themselves fuked up.


I have learned to expect the worst reaction from ppl, it helps me not to have problems. It still surprises me the stupidity of ppl though. I hope u and your bike weren't messed up.

I guess I am a pessimist....lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

DST said:


> ahaha....it was me in another life. Actually I hit a guy not far from where you are talking about - on the Nieuwezijdsvoorburgwal (say that in a oner! lol) So I am cycling down the bike lane (as you do) and there is a bollard coming up that sits in the middle of the bike lane (you may ask why a bollard in the middle of a lane, but they have these things so that the cleaning trucks can go down the bike lanes, but they are put back up so cars etc can't go down them), I see a guy with a big plastic bag about to cross the bike lane ahead so I ring my bell to let him know that I am coming, he is half way across the lane....I decide I am going to cycle behind him as naturally he is going to continue to cross the bike lane, but oh no.....fekkin rabbit in headlight syndrom takes over. the guy looks at me, freezes and then actually walks backwards (perhaps he thought he was Michael Jackson, I don't know) but of course he walks backwards right into my path (I had only slowed slightly in anticipation of the guy doing the right thing)
> Well, bike goes flying, I go flying, the guy goes flying, plastic bag and contents all over the shop.* I just got up and looked at the guy like WTF dude*. *And cycled of....*A similar thing happened again about 2 months ago on a road...people panic and do the strangest things and get themselves fuked up.


Best part right here!! F'ing priceless, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Dez, check this out. I've never had a bike before but this is what I'm hoping for either this season or next and my wife is going to help me get it. I was originally looking at their 8 Ball but this is the new line, the High Ball.

http://cdn.polarisindustries.com/VIC/MY2011/photos/bobber_micro/hero_front.jpg


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have learned to expect the worst reaction from ppl, it helps me not to have problems.* It still surprises me the stupidity of ppl* though. I hope u and your bike weren't messed up.
> 
> I guess I am a pessimist....lol


You and me both. I have a very low tolerance for stupidity and it seems there's more of it every day. Just today I'm sitting at a stoplight and see this older lady walk up to the signal, push the button for the walk signal and then step right off the curb and start to cross the street. Didn't even look to see where the lights were in their cycle or look for the walk sign. She gets to the second of three traffic lanes and we get a green turn arrow. She notices cars starting to go on the other side if the intersection so she decides to run for it and runs right in front of a car that's starting to go from the left turn lane. The guy didn't hit her but it was super close. Her dress brushed across the front bumper and hood after he stopped in the middle of the crosswalk.
She never said anything or even looked back but nearly got hit by a car and almost caused an accident between a couple cars. Dummy as Joe Rogan would say.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dez, as they say, you can't fix stupid!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Dez, check this out. I've never had a bike before but this is what I'm hoping for either this season or next and my wife is going to help me get it. I was originally looking at their 8 Ball but this is the new line, the High Ball.
> 
> http://cdn.polarisindustries.com/VIC/MY2011/photos/bobber_micro/hero_front.jpg
> 
> View attachment 1400090


 
I don't know anyone with a Victory anymore but a buddy of mine bought one a few years ago. A Vegas I think he said it was called. He liked it and rode it for about a year before selling it and going the sport bike route. He now rides a KTM RC8 which is one bad ass bike.

That one in the pic looks cool btw. I like it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

I hear that bass


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a couple I like and if I can convince the wife that they're worth the extra money I'll have an Exile bike.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Doubt I'll be able to talk her into that though unless things really take off for me again and I start making money like I did a few years ago. That's not very likely to happen so I'll most likely end up with something like a used Harley or a Jap sport bike. My stepbrother, the tattoist, customizes japanese cruisers on the side and has a pretty dope bike as a daily driver. It's a Honda 750 Shadow but you'd never know it unless you were w Honda guy and recognized the engine. I've only seen a couple bikes he did but they were killer looking rides.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 24, 2011)

Exile built one of my bikes and numerous parts on some others. Great guys!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

They build some kick ass bikes for sure. I've wanted one ever since the first time I saw one of their bikes. I went home and googled Exile Cycles and fell in love, haha. I almost bought one of their kits few years ago when money was good but bought the race truck and a trailer instead.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Got any pics of your bike? I'd like to see how yours turned out since they'll customize each bike a bit for their customers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2011)

Burning up the bitumen is fine and all, but I prefer going off road:


----------



## duchieman (Jan 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Burning up the bitumen is fine and all, but I prefer going off road:


 Does he come with a little squirrel friend, already equipped with leather helmet and goggles, to ride sidecar with? 


Hey Dez, nice bikes, I like the bottom one more myself buy but I'm looking more of a relaxed cruise type of ride.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Does he come with a little squirrel friend, already equipped with leather helmet and goggles, to ride sidecar with?


Squirrels are the best monkeys around!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the bottom one better too. I have mixed feelings about the streetfighter bike since it looks pretty cool and has lots of carbon fiber parts on it but it has those cheapo looking non adjustable, non reservoir coilover shocks on the rear. I have a hard time believing it could hold it's own on a windy road such as Angeles Crest Highway or the Ortega Highway with thst rear suspension and I'll be frequenting roads like that. You'd be better off with a bone stock softail I bet on the same roads.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont know bikes,but i do know plants..........lol
39 day 12/12 cesspool DWC.

soon to be a nice thick cola....


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah they do some great work. Ill take a few pictures this weekend while im at the shop. I have a few more cars up there too. 

Its actually a trike that they built me. It was almost $82k but its sweet, and my wife can drive it too. Thats how I convinced her to let me get it


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> i dont know bikes,but i do know plants..........lol
> 39 day 12/12 cesspool DWC.



Look at that cola! 

And that massive fan leaf!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love that cola!

I really like the trikes from them, just too pricey for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> i dont know bikes,but i do know plants..........lol
> 39 day 12/12 cesspool DWC.
> 
> soon to be a nice thick cola....


Great looking with that huge top cola!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 24, 2011)

As usual, beautiful plant. Does it ever get boring growing such beautiful specimens?

I know what a cesspool is in the english language but what is it strain background?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

DST- sounds like you need to be walking around the DAM more often or need a helmet haha!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2011)

No....from the sounds of it he needs to walk with a helmet on...LOL


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> As usual, beautiful plant. Does it ever get boring growing such beautiful specimens?
> 
> I know what a cesspool is in the english language but what is it strain background?


posted by T.





*RESERVA PRIVADA *sour kush aka headband
(og x sour diesel)

x

*RESERVA PRIVADA* sour diesel
(chemdawg91 x mass super skunk/nl)

=

*CESSPOOL*


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is what you need Dez....don't skimp and get a 600...even though it would fit for the thread...LOL...07 Honda CBR1000RR...my second love...well third if you count the unborn baby.






And I'm sure you know...don't skimp on the helmet either..even if laws don't require you to wear one..wear one...plus they are pretty flashy too...when this model came out it was $699 plus a $90 shield....You know what they say..."how much is your head worth to you"


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 24, 2011)

Badass!... More of a kick start bobber man myself...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 24, 2011)

Something I noticed over the past few weeks, somewhat slow growth for what I thought I should be accomplishing in my tent. I was wondering why, and then for some reason it dawned on me that my light just was not as bright as it should be. I don't know why I did not notice, maybe a slow but steady loss in brightness is the reason I didn't notice right away? Not sure, but I replace the bulb with my back up which I was only used for like 6 weeks on a grow I helped with. I honestly don't know which is better if they were both brand new, one is a X-Brite and the other is an Artemis 600w. Supposed to be enhanced spectrum or whatever. I think both of them. But either way back to the point, I took the 600 I was using out, the light looking rather dim and all, and the sodium piece on the middle had much blacker ends than when I put it in before the last run. So that bulb didnt even last 4 whole months, guess I got what I paid for. I replace the Artemis with the X-Brite I had put away, and bam, 600w of illuminating fury back in full action. I knew there was something wrong the other day when I looked up at my light and didnt have to look away. So hopefully they will be doing some major catching up here in the next week or so and maybe still finish in a decent time frame. Though I know they are backed way up. I was keeping up with some people in flower at my stage but getting blown away by others. I knew there was something majorly wrong other than I need to add some myco's and hygrozyme to my plants life. I have good roots, but not great roots. I want great roots. I transplanted an Mk Ultra into a one gallon potter and will replace the Big Devil with it, when it is ready to come out, or more rather when I take it out due to needing something to smoke. Its almost done anyway, but I put it in for this reason, I knew I would really need something sooner than these regular girls would finish, thats where autos come in. Then a week or two after that a Violator Kush clone or a Galaxy clone will replace the Fast Bud. At least my girls are frosty as a mofo if not fat. But they will be fat. I knew it was not me making those buds grow slow. They have a much brighter future now. The lack of light surely did not hurt their resin production thats for sure.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 24, 2011)

My first rigid build. On $0 budget. No brakes at all.







And my juiced 525  Too much juice.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 24, 2011)

Its pot and it was grown under a 600!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^Retard^^^....don't kill it....guarantee you it will be something special...all my shortbuss plants have been.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Dude that is way too funny! I used to have a CB750 that we made into a cafe style bike. It didn't look too different form yours except mine actually had rear suspension and brakes, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Here is what you need Dez....don't skimp and get a 600...even though it would fit for the thread...LOL...07 Honda CBR1000RR...my second love...well third if you count the unborn baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I only weigh 150-155lbs depending on time o the month . J/K, haha. I really do only weigh 150-155 though so a 600 is plenty of bike for me. I used to have a GSXR750 and the thing would stand right up 1st-4th gears with me on it without clutching it. Freeway speed took a little creative timing and clutching but it would do it. I don't plan on riding the new one like I did my old one but still. 
And yes, I will get a new lid since mine is a few years old. It's never been dropped or anything but due to it's age the inners are breaking down I'm sure. I used to be sponsored by Arai and got two free helmets per season. After that I got them at dealer cost so I'll hit them up and see if they'll work me some kind of deal. The one I like is $900 or something so if I want to have any chance at getting it I'll have to get a serious hookup.
I have a collection of Arai and Fox helmets from over the years. I would get a new one whenever I had a get off in the rocks and hit my head or at speed. You never know if there's cracks in them and a cracked helmet will do you no good.

I did see a really sweet 929RR today though that is tempting me to buy it. It was calling my name, I swear...


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 24, 2011)

I grew that Special girl out. It was great smoke. Ive been looking for a picture of her in flower. I got a few like this, I had used a batch of promix I hadnt washed, kinda hot.

I love honda motorcycles, but there is nothing like building or customizing your own shit.  Any joe can buy something, you just have to "make it yours"!

Dez Im in your weight class. Ive slowed down a bit though. I do the heavy low equipment. Slow ride, Take it easy!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2011)

I weigh 145 on a good day with clothes on and if I haven't shit yet....weight has nothing to do with it....It's how fast you want to go....176mph by myself...164 with the girl on back....I wouldn't straddle a v-twin...too much noise not enough go.....do be a puss...by a real bike..LOL...JK

Edit....954 is my next bike...want to find a wrecked one and build it for stunt....or should I say...find a wrecked one..strip the rest of the plastic off and go...LOL

Double Edit..... or this....I wish...http://www.campagnamotors.com/T-REXRR/photo.html


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 24, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I weigh 145 on a good day with clothes on and if I haven't shit yet....weight has nothing to do with it....It's how fast you want to go....176mph by myself...164 with the girl on back....I wouldn't straddle a v-twin...too much noise not enough go.....do be a puss...by a real bike..LOL...JK
> 
> Edit....954 is my next bike...want to find a wrecked one and build it for stunt....or should I say...find a wrecked one..strip the rest of the plastic off and go...LOL


I believe everyone should see freeway lines turn solid before their time is up. With both two and four wheels. Depending on the length of the line and height of the vehicle, this can begin anywhere between 140-170mph. Trees melt at 180+  Go Junkies!

100th edit. - My brother has a t-rex, scary fucking thing! Doesnt feel safe as a passenger at all. his is a kawasaki 1200 motor a believe. Purple in color  And currently broken


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have gone close to 170 in my old 5.0 I had like 10 years ago. I never owned a motorcycle though.
I bought the 5.0 already setup, but I think it had cam heads rods etc replaced with different parts, not to mention wires exhaust intake ignition etc...
Man that car was fun!!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2011)

Fk yes....melting trees.....hah....yeah that t-rexx there is the baddest of bad...I dream about it sometimes cruizing up and down SouthBeach.....hopefully I was dreaming a little pre de ja vu shit.

Goodnight 6
Endlscycle


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Fastest I've been on street was in a customer's car at a high end shop I used to work at. heavily nodded Dodge Viper that ran a supercharger and nitrous. Owner of the car was riding shotgun when we hit 184 on the GPS. The car still had some left in it too and dude just laughed when I started to let off.
Next would be on an R1 that an older stepbrother owned at just over 160.

I had my GPS say top speed 117mph after one of the desert races. I couldn't tell you where exactly it was that I went that fast because I don't remember any sections that felt like I was going that fast or could've gone that fast but whatever. It would regularly say a top speed of 78-84 after the races and that particular race did have some longer valleys in it .


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Fastest I've been on street was in a customer's car at a high end shop I used to work at. heavily nodded Dodge Viper that ran a supercharger and nitrous. Owner of the car was riding shotgun when we hit 184 on the GPS. The car still had some left in it too and dude just laughed when I started to let off.
> Next would be on an R1 that an older stepbrother owned at just over 160.
> 
> I had my GPS say top speed 117mph after one of the desert races. I couldn't tell you where exactly it was that I went that fast because I don't remember any sections that felt like I was going that fast or could've gone that fast but whatever. It would regularly say a top speed of 78-84 after the races and that particular race did have some longer valleys in it .


 ManI would love to drive that car!!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 24, 2011)

I prefer the crusiers myself. I have an 02 softtail standard that I have totally customized. Alot of new powder coat, lowered 2inches, wrapped pipes, the only thing left is to paint sheet metal.I did all the tear down and back together my self. I am fine doing 120 plus on mine when i feel the need.

End-nice ride well for a crotch rocket...


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey biker boys, lots of cool pics and grease monkey chat!! Love that Exile back you posted Dez, but it doesn look like a fekkin pushbike with a mad engine!!! The Victory bike Duchieman posted also looks sweet. I think if I were a bike bod something like that would be cool. A German guy who worked for me had a Moto Guzzi, he use to pitch up at work and it was the loudest things going...

Genuity, the cesspool looks freaking awesome bru!!! Thanks for the green share my man.


Outdoor, glad you got your lights back in order. Okay so here's a question.

When do people change their bulbs?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 25, 2011)

New glass thread guys and gals! check it out! 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/403230-sr-verdes-rollitup-glass-index.html


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

I like bikes lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

When do people change their bulbs? 

I change mine every couple of grows maybe 10 months


----------



## ghb (Jan 25, 2011)

i have never changed a hps bulb, only been growing 5 months so maybe after this run. i pulled my ceiling light out sunday night trying to change a bulb with no step ladder, i should add i was pretty intoxicated at the time.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

I change my bulbs every 3-4 months. 

Just as I imagined you mr.west!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

hehehehahaha....

Okay, so similar to me, every couple of grows.




mr west said:


> I like bikes lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the reminder.........lol
ive had the same hps in the lumatek since i posted in this thread...crazy!!!
time for a new one,or two.
wow i am slacking.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats why I love you Westy!... always with some funny ass shit...

after the third or fourth grow they go... I only run the 6is during 12/12 so i figure they can go a lil longer


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 25, 2011)

Im sure opinions will differ and the experience you have with a product can be directly related sometimes to grower experience, so what is the best 600w hps bulb out there right now? Price isnt an issue Im just asking about performance.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Im sure opinions will differ and the experience you have with a product can be directly related sometimes to grower experience, so what is the best 600w hps bulb out there right now? Price isnt an issue Im just asking about performance.


the only one i have used is the EYE hotilux super hps Enhanced Spectrum bulbs,and it is great,compared to it self..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

what up 600!

Dog came down. brute's got some bite...


DOG





















reveg..... maybe it'll make it maybe not.... ive not got space in the veg cab for the pot size so its still in flower at the moment.


----------



## ghb (Jan 25, 2011)

have you ever seen such frost!

hope the reveg makes it for you.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2011)

mmmmm.....dam that jus makes me want to start sum pups....real nice work on that DG&T
hope that reveg works out for you..


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice, that looks tight as fuck. And frosty too. I bet she smells like hell. In a good way of course.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

cheers guys yeah the nuggs are like golf balls i took them all off the stems or it'd be weeks till it dried. smells real musky earthy at the moment. but the sweet smell comes back pretty much as soon as its dry enough to toke. i can only imagine what its like with a real cure!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, sticky greenness is restored to the 600.....


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

I was looking back over the last couple of pages and saw a typo in one of my posts (damn touchscreen phone). I posted we went 184 in that car but tried to type 164. Oh well.

@ Don - I've fallen in love with your DOG there. Love at first sight I tell ya, just lovely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

me too man! i did lose a little to mould one of the tops had another couple of inches on it! more for the bubble run! you think this ones a looker wait till you see her sis!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice!
I can't wait for my dogs to finish. I supercropped them to get the tops back down with everything else last night and they've started budding up now 
ozone Gen is working like a charm over there so you smell normal garage smell until you open the door and unzip the curtain. Then you get blasted with the sweet funk of MJ. Outside by the exhaust though it smells a little like bleach or something.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Better it smelling of bleach than MJ....super clean air that makes your hair go white!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

i run an ozone generator and it makes the hairs on my neck stand up, smells a bit like after it rains. works a charm though you could fart in the grow room and not smell it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

what size ozone generators do you have?
and another question i should have asked a long time ago, how far should i keep my 600 from the plants. its in a cool tube but i dont hae the fan n shit hooked up yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

mines in a coolshade hood thing and i generally go for 10-12 inches sometimes a bit more depending on how my girls spread. 

ive got one of these: http://www.hytechorticulture.co.uk/environment-control-odur-control-c-10_31/uvonair-1000-p-522


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what size ozone generators do you have?
> and another question i should have asked a long time ago, how far should i keep my 600 from the plants. its in a cool tube but i dont hae the fan n shit hooked up yet.


Uvo3nair 5000... In combination with a carbon air filter Im able to keep any strains stink down...

Ive learned not to use in dry room caus itll tone down the buds smell


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Better it smelling of bleach than MJ....super clean air that makes your hair go white!


You're right about that.

@ tryna- mine is called an air laser. Its an older unit but meant for rooms up to 3000sq ft. I'd like to run it inside the roombut worry about O3 concentrations getting too high and killing the plants. I don't really know if that would happen but I've read a few different places that it will. I have a piece of tubing going from the outlet on mine sticking into the plenum I made so it cleans the air before it gets blown out of the garage.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2011)

They supposed to mess you up or some shit??? I heard they can be bad for you if ran for too long but I don't see how!?! I been thinkin about gettin one what with every other new strain being a super strain I may need all the odor control I can get. I'm already shitting it waiting for the livers too take full affect. Lol


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 25, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> They supposed to mess you up or some shit??? I heard they can be bad for you if ran for too long but I don't see how!?! I been thinkin about gettin one what with every other new strain being a super strain I may need all the odor control I can get. I'm already shitting it waiting for the livers too take full affect. Lol


My girlfriend is a Chemical Engineer and she says the same thing... Ill have to ask her


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

cool, im getin my carbon filter soon, and i want a smaller siezed ozone gen. i dont want any smell at all. even non weed smells.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

If you're willing to spend the money, there's nice ones that have different settings which makes it possible to run them 24/7 without worrying about harmful effects. 

Some manufacturers will have stupid claims in their ads saying it converts the odors to harmless oxygen or sometimes fresh oxygen. What I've read though says it's the 3rd molecule that makes it harmful. It's O3 (Ozone) and not O2 (Oxygen).


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay... Talked to the girl and she says if you can smell the O3 then you are breathing it... In your lungs and your body it becomes a free-radical or carcinagen... just like smokin the cigs!


----------



## unity (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheers 600 crew 
I see ozone is being discussed here. Since I'm a IAQ contractor I thought I add a little bit of science to this discussion.

From the EPA site:
http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html

Excerpt:
*How is Ozone Harmful?*
The same chemical properties that allow high concentrations of ozone to react with organic material outside the body give it the ability to react with similar organic material that makes up the body, and potentially cause harmful health consequences. When inhaled, ozone can damage the lungs (see - "Ozone and Your Health" - www.epa.gov/airnow/brochure.html). Relatively low amounts can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath, and, throat irritation. Ozone may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma and compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections. People vary widely in their susceptibility to ozone. Healthy people, as well as those with respiratory difficulty, can experience breathing problems when exposed to ozone. Exercise during exposure to ozone causes a greater amount of ozone to be inhaled, and increases the risk of harmful respiratory effects. Recovery from the harmful effects can occur following short-term exposure to low levels of ozone, but health effects may become more damaging and recovery less certain at higher levels or from longer exposures (US EPA, 1996a, 1996b).


"*Available scientific evidence shows that at concentrations that do not exceed public health standards, ozone has little potential to remove indoor air contaminants."*


*That's why we use only media filtration !*


*Good luck!*


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

It seems what I had read originally had been copy/pasted because that's what I read word for word. I feel better about my decision to run it in the exhaust duct now.

Thanks for that info +Rep.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 25, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- sounds like you need to be walking around the DAM more often or need a helmet haha!


Lol the shapes i get in even walking around the Dam i need a helmet had some really close shaves with bicycles trams and cars


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

great info unity +rep

<-----Quickly throws OZN-1 into the rubbish barrel.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> great info unity +rep
> 
> <-----Quickly throws OZN-1 into the rubbish barrel.


I won't be scrapping mine, just keeping it in the exhaust duct so I'm not breathing it. I'm going to move my filter over there I think to set up as a scrubber just to be sure no odors get out of the grow room and into the house. It is starting to smell pretty strong in the room now that there's 21 reg sized plants one there at different stages of flower and I'm concerned about it getting out somehow. It shouldn't as there's a noticeable negative pressure in there. When you open the door the curtain behind it gets sucked away from the door into the grow side of the wall and you can feel a small amount of air flowing through the intake on the wall that's connected to a duct with some bends in it to keep light from getting in or out.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

Only problem with moving the filter is then I won't have any odor control measures in place at my house when I put the vert back together. I just really don't want to spend any more money on this stuff for a while so I won't be buying another filter before the scrog finishes.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 25, 2011)

well i got the buhda vape and i am glad i did, it saved me some cash and works great. and while i was at the head shop i saw a few triple perks and started asking about them and she said they are new and have a carbon filter built in so thet when the smoke goes through it the smell gets almost completely eradicated and i almost got this instead but never used one before and did not want it to smell to much when used cuz i wanted something to use inside. my next peice i get will be this triple perk with a carbon filter though for sure.

so any one ever use one or have one? 
i just wanted some info on them before hand and see what uses of it have to say.

here is a pic of one, they come in less bulky shapes as well but i though tthis one was kinda cool


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

My OZN-1 is in my sealed room. I wouldnt throw it away  

Im a little concerned about my long-term health though. I think a couple free standing can66s or can100s would be able to replace it. Big money though.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> My OZN-1 is in my sealed room. I wouldnt throw it away
> 
> Im a little concerned about my long-term health though. I think a couple free standing can66s or can100s would be able to replace it. *Big money though.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

haha yeah it would cost me ohhhh somewhere around $1000 and much more space to replace this $150 box that hangs in the corner


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow you guys wouldnt believe the attention im getting from these induction (edfl) lighting companies.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah mine is mounted to a box I built of melamine that houses a noisy fan and the outlet tubing is just stubbed in there. I needed the box anyway so the gen really doesn't take up any extra room. The box is mounted to a wall up off the floor too so I don't lose any floor space. I just run a 6" duct from each tent into the box and the one fan handles cooling the lights and exhausting the air from the entire space all at the same time. So far so good but I don't think it'll cut it during the summer months.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 25, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> haha yeah it would cost me ohhhh somewhere around $1000 and much more space to replace this $150 box that hangs in the corner


Oh come on! I got a 100 and the 66 for like 500 dollars... they are worth it


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

I saw you posted in your thread that you were going to run 800W of Induction lighting. The manufacturers are making some pretty big claims and I think it will pretty cool to see a grow start to finish using them to see if they live up to the claims.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Oh come on! I got a 100 and the 66 for like 500 dollars... they are worth it


Does that include two quality fans? Sounds good if it does.

I see the Can 66 filters for around $190 and the 100s for around $280, no fans. $470 plus shipping if you buy online and you still need a couple fans big enough to effectively use the filters of that size.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 25, 2011)

No, I had the fans, (Vortex just caus they offer a ten year warranty)


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

With 2 can-fans and 2 100s is close to $1000. Not bad but im going to speak to my pcp about the O3 and my health.

Yes, Ill be using 800w (880w actual). I will be documenting "everything". I want to know penny for penny, if it is more cost efficient to run these.

You wont find the lumens output on the websites or brochures for these lamps. Lumens dont matter to plants, but the actual lumens per watt is 122lpw(108,000 total) for those who want to know. I will post a link right here in the 600 once its started.

If im able to run these with no a/c unit in the summer, then I can see these flying off the shelves. Especially with a life span of 20 years running 12/12. 

Also I will be doing a smaller test using, 150w edfl vs 150w hps. This induction lamp will be in 2700k not bi-spectrum to test them watt for watt against an hps in only the flowering stage. I will use the same vegging equipment for both edfl and hps in this comparison

Fun summer ahead!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

There are indeed a lot of factors within lighting, lumens only one of them, but lumens and growing are related, perhaps not directly, but you put a 400 v a 600 and you will see a difference....imho (without getting into temps, frequencies, PAR, etc)
Sounds like some cool experiments. When you say these lighting companies are getting onto you...are they sponsoring this experiment, whats the deal? If they do run more economically I would be very interested though.

EDIT, and of course if they provide the same or better effects.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

I had written to them and got prices and information, at first using a false name. They were more than helpful. 

I gave them my real name, and now my phone rings.......lets talk deals! They will be quietly watching the comparison on RIU as well. 

The outcome of this test could be a turning point for both us and them. 

Even at equal results to a hps lamp watt for watt, this could be a big saver for those with heat issues. imagine 600w of edfl vs 600w hps. one with a/c one without. this means you can use that money saved on electricity and put it into more lighting if you want. you can add another 600w of edfl and still use less electricity than hps with a/c. yet again it all depends on the lamps ability to produce. 

Each person should take the information given throughout the testing, and apply it to their individual conditions. This may not be a better option for some, you have to break it down and see what you have and what you may gain, or even lose.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the clarification. I wish you all the luck Mr D.Gotti! anything that saves electricity is always good. It convincing people people of the long term investment that is the difficult thing because it normally involves shelling out so much on new technology for the poor inventors just to get the tea or coffee costs covered! You starting a thread?...omg, not another thread to sub too, lol (was just talking to someone about that)

peace, D


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you DST! Yeah ill have it in my signature. It will start late may. I will have a strictly informational journal, and a discussion. I know it will be huge so I dont want the chat to get in the way of the info. 

 I just cleared lots of old subs....

I hear over-seas the electricity is a bigger problem with growing. Why is that? Do they check everyones usage or is it expensive? I pay 10.6 cents usd per kwh.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Well people are paranoid about everything there is to be paranoid about, meantime they get busted due to someone grassing them up. But everyone wants low electricity bills, and for larger operations I am sure the police are working with the electrical companies, but for the average grow they need to be using multiple thouands of watts and many many amps for it to be noticed. Since most people have a limit, in the uk it's a 100amp you get with your supply max, in NL it's only 40  which is fekkin useless really, the police are not going to waste there time I wouldn't have thought trying to suss out legal paying customers electricity usage. the problem arises when there are large surges in street usage where people bypass and run into house from the main supply. I know a very handy guy that will do that for you if you want but that's a big risk as well. Better to keep it low key, under the radar, and slowly slowly catchy monkey. imho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

i used to worry ablout having a 400 and a 800 hooked up. but my fish+reptile tanks run 200w. so im sure im under the radar because alot of people have wayyyy more then i do


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I run about 5 amps on my op, a washing machine and a dishwasher, cooker are all higher. My Siemens Hob is fekkin huge wattage, 5 different electrical plates, heat plate, blah de fekin blah...so no, I wouldn't worry about using a 600 T.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 25, 2011)

My SGE uses a 240v setup for amperage reasons. Thats probably how you do it in the NL.

I use a little under 4kw for my animals and about the same for my plants. Thats less than half of my 100A service(8kw/240v=33.33amps)

Yes everyone likes spending less, especially when it means making more. 

I would caution everyone to not steal/re-route/illegally re-direct any electricity from the street. Thats just like telling the police you want to live in a 1 star hotel with a thin single mattress and 3 tiny meals a day.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, see i dont have a washer/dryer, dishwasher.. but as far as things that are on constantly are the central heat, water heater tv and cable box, pet cages an my grow room which right now is only running the 600 no fans or anything. so i think i could stand to run a lot more. i heard somewhere that a large flatscreen is using 200w even when off.

edit: here is where i saw it. http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/howmuch.html


----------



## duchieman (Jan 25, 2011)

Everyday people plug in new appliances that draw more power than a 600 or two. Freezers and party room refrigerators, jacuzzis and hottubs, washers and dryers, etc. "Paranoia the Destroyer", The Kinks.

DST, I thought I should let you know.
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/dutch-police-bait-bicycle-thieves-20110125-095632-082.html

Duchie


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> My SGE uses a 240v setup for amperage reasons. Thats probably how you do it in the NL.
> 
> I use a little under 4kw for my animals and about the same for my plants. Thats less than half of my 100A service(8kw/240v=33.33amps)
> 
> ...


Glad you threw the last bit in there. Stealing electricity is definitely not the answer. I could do it if I wanted to since I know exactly how to do it and am certified to work with electricity so I know I can do it safely but I don't because it is possible for the power company to narrow things down enough when searching for a loss to cause you trouble. Not everyone that does will get caught but look up the penalties for stealing utilities and I think you'd change your mind if you were planning on doing it.

I've 'flat barred' many power meters in the past to secure temp power until we recieved our meter on jobsites and it's a risky thing every time. When the utility company comes to set your meter and they see it's been flat barred they get pissed. Whether you get in trouble or not really depends on who's setting the meter. Usually they'll just set it anyway and leave you a nice threatening letter but there are times when they decide enough is enough and will seek prosecution. The first company I worked for building cell towers got hit with a suit for stealing power and ended up pleading out and getting some huge fine.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

I wanted to share something that goes back to the Ozone generators. 
A few weeks ago I was picking up my daughter from the daycare and noticed an extra fan sound coming from the corner. I looked at it and immediately thought it might be an Ozone gen but figured it could be one of those 'woody' things so I walked over to check it out and the lady running the place starts to talk to me about it telling me how expensive it was and how and where she bought it. I asked her if she even knew what it really was or how it worked and she tried to explain to me what she thought it was or how it worked. I asked her if she ever read the manual and she said no so I turned it off and told her she needed to find and read the manual before running it around the kids.

A couple of days later this hot girl that works there that like to get herb from me sends me a txt asking me about it and telling me that she walked into the room earlier that day only to be hit with the feeling she was breathing in bleach fumes and it made her start coughing and shit. She just said she remembered seeing me talking to the owner about it so she figured I knew what it was and wanted to know for herself. After telling her about Ozone generators and sending her a few links where she can learn about them herself she called me all freaked out.

That afternoon I saw it on but turned down really low so I asked the owner if she'd read up on them and her answer was that she doesn't have time for that kind of stuff. Can you believe that shit?!
Her husband used to work for me so I talked to him about it, showed him what it really was since he thought it was a carbon filter based deodorizer and he cut the end off the cord before I even left. Bitch calls me complaining saying she paid $1200 for the little thing and she was pissed at me for getting involved. 

Last thing I said before hanging up was that if she wants to ruin her old ass lungs, hook it up in her bedroom but I'm not going to stand by and watch her fill a room where my child plays with something that's known to cause lung and throat damage. That was the end of it but she doesn't speak to me anymore and gives me dirty looks whenever she sees me. I've since found another daycare where my daughter will be starting in a few months that actually has better hours and is closer to ym wife's work, hehe.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 25, 2011)

Way to go Dez, rather a dirty look from a stupid money hungry bitch than a bunch a sick kids.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Way to go Dez, rather a dirty look from a stupid money hungry bitch than a bunch a sick kids.


What I'm sayin'. She's had this thing for a few years and never turned it on until a few weeks ago but got all bent towards me when her husband cut the cord, lol. I didn't ask or tell him to do anything. Just showed him the info on what it was and he took matters into his own hands.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

See...the trick to stealing power is to not steal it all...just steal what you are using for your grow...just run the stolen power to a new service panel strictly for the grow and nothing else...that way the rest of the house is on legit power and nothing changes...I would only recommend this if you have like ten 1000s going...but...My girl and I live in a four bedroom house all alone...cfl's throughout the house(amazing what they do to a power bill)not a single incandescent bulb in the whole house...and we always shut off lights and turn off tvs when not in the room...at night if we remember we unplug the surge protector so not even standby power is being used on the entertainment system...cell chargers..computer chargers...all draw quite a bit(added up over time)....We use way less than the average american family(husband and wife with 2 kids) even with the grow going.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I wanted to share something that goes back to the Ozone generators.
> A few weeks ago I was picking up my daughter from the daycare and noticed an extra fan sound coming from the corner. I looked at it and immediately thought it might be an Ozone gen but figured it could be one of those 'woody' things so I walked over to check it out and the lady running the place starts to talk to me about it telling me how expensive it was and how and where she bought it. I asked her if she even knew what it really was or how it worked and she tried to explain to me what she thought it was or how it worked. I asked her if she ever read the manual and she said no so I turned it off and told her she needed to find and read the manual before running it around the kids.
> 
> A couple of days later this hot girl that works there that like to get herb from me sends me a txt asking me about it and telling me that she walked into the room earlier that day only to be hit with the feeling she was breathing in bleach fumes and it made her start coughing and shit. She just said she remembered seeing me talking to the owner about it so she figured I knew what it was and wanted to know for herself. After telling her about Ozone generators and sending her a few links where she can learn about them herself she called me all freaked out.
> ...


What a bitch....good for you DEZ


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

We've cut our power consumption considerably too. CFLs throughout, like you, but we don't turn off the surge protectors for the entertainment stuff. I may start doing that though to see what happens. I'll tell you what though, even with the grow running our elec bill has been lower at this house than our previous house with no grow until this last bill. That house was big and inefficient so is cost a lot to heat and cool plus the kids always leave lights on and in a big house you don't know if lights are on in other parts of the house.

That said, my last elec bill was $326 USD.

It's been around $250 up to now.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2011)

i got 2 600's,and plan to get one more for the flower room,as of now i got a 2' 8 bulb t-5 for veg,jus pay the bill is the easy way for me.


lol...now i wonder how much pedalin one would have to do for two 600 watt hps..........?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> What I'm sayin'. She's had this thing for a few years and never turned it on until a few weeks ago but got all bent towards me when her husband cut the cord, lol. I didn't ask or tell him to do anything. Just showed him the info on what it was and he took matters into his own hands.


Isn't it really sick that the people we leave our kids in care of don't have the time to look into matters that can affect their well being. Yesterday my wife had to go into my daughters high school and report an anonymous threat, "your gonna get stabbed...", made on a site that all her school friends use to talk on, no not facebook. The on site officer tried making her feel bad because she was on that site. I always believed that police are supposed to police, not pass judgment, cause that's what judges are for. Anyway, she spent all day feeling like a rat, because some people don't believe she should have told her parents, but it seems to be working the other way, so far. People are all telling her how sorry they are that this happened to her. Gotta stand up for our kids and teach them to fight for their right to live without fear and not have to "forget about it, it'll pass".


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

my last electric bill was the highest so far too...$300usd...only cause our windows are original(house built in 6...not even close to efficient...real fkn drafty....that's next summers project tho...if I don't sell the house!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> my last electric bill was the highest so far too...$300usd...only cause our windows are original(house built in 6...not even close to efficient...real fkn drafty....that's next summers project tho...if I don't sell the house!!!


dam,$300 jus for some power,or was gas in there to?


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

Good to hear you found a new place for your daughter Dezracer

Today I realized I was running 180 watts in each of my 2 bathrooms, I took them down and put only a single 26w cfl I had extra in each bathroom. They put out the same amount of light and I just reduced my consumption by 300 watts! I have a couple of other lights around the place that I need to replace with cfl's and hopefully I will replace my 200w cfl that I use for vegging with an LED light soon too.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

I have one of those bicycle things too. Mine says mag trainer on it though as in magnetic. I used to have a road bicycle before the back problems that i used to train on. Have to keep the endurance up for the ladies...er, i mean races. Anyway it came with the bike when i bought it and still have it for some reason. Need to sell it i suppose


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 25, 2011)

It may be time to start seriously looking at the LED home lighting that's coming out now. the bulbs are expensive, but boy will they pay for themselves if they last as long as they should.. Has anyone found that CFLs don't really last as long as they say they do, especially in an enclosed fixture like a ceiling globe? I think the ballasts get too hot and fry. Maybe it's just me. But I would rather pay real money for reliable fixtures than use the old style and keep paying for that in my electric bill. We all want to see that lower.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been looking at LEDs for vegging for months but I am still very skeptical to use them for flowering. 

Too bad you have to pony up some cash to take full advantage of LEDs for flowering...if I'm gonna go big I might as well go plasma


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I was looking back over the last couple of pages and saw a typo in one of my posts (damn touchscreen phone). I posted we went 184 in that car but tried to type 164. Oh well.
> 
> @ Don - I've fallen in love with your DOG there. Love at first sight I tell ya, just lovely.


 I was really impressed with the 184, you shouldnt have told me...lol j/k


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha, honesty bro. Means a lot to me and the 164 in the car came up quick at Willow Springs Raceway. It was some sort of track day event that the owner of the shop got invited to and he brought me and one other guy. There was just a bunch of dudes with killer cars there running their cars on the track all day long and I was fortunate enough to be offered a chance to drive the Viper GTS on the track. I'd driven it on the street a few times when it was in getting stuff done to it but to drive it on a track with racing tires was something completely different.

It's much easier to get away with pushing the 150mph mark on the street on a bike than a car IMO. More likely to hit something or get caught in a car is what I mean.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> Thank you DST! Yeah ill have it in my signature. It will start late may. I will have a strictly informational journal, and a discussion. I know it will be huge so I dont want the chat to get in the way of the info.
> 
> I just cleared lots of old subs....
> 
> I hear over-seas the electricity is a bigger problem with growing. Why is that? Do they check everyones usage or is it expensive? I pay 10.6 cents usd per kwh.


 17 cents per KWH here


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Haha, honesty bro. Means a lot to me and the 164 in the car came up quick at Willow Springs Raceway. It was some sort of track day event that the owner of the shop got invited to and he brought me and one other guy. There was just a bunch of dudes with killer cars there running their cars on the track all day long and I was fortunate enough to be offered a chance to drive the Viper GTS on the track. I'd driven it on the street a few times when it was in getting stuff done to it but to drive it on a track with racing tires was something completely different.
> 
> It's much easier to get away with pushing the 150mph mark on the street on a bike than a car IMO. More likely to hit something or get caught in a car is what I mean.


 I dont drive like that anymore, and never got caught. I actually got rid of the car to keep myself safer. I have kids now and as suck that means I am not anymore. I want it back though, but realize that I am better off without it though. The tickets cost too much now, and I dont need the worry that I might have something in my pocket etc....
To drive on the track would be awesome though!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> It may be time to start seriously looking at the LED home lighting that's coming out now. the bulbs are expensive, but boy will they pay for themselves if they last as long as they should.. Has anyone found that CFLs don't really last as long as they say they do, especially in an enclosed fixture like a ceiling globe? I think the ballasts get too hot and fry. Maybe it's just me. But I would rather pay real money for reliable fixtures than use the old style and keep paying for that in my electric bill. We all want to see that lower.


 I bought some and they had a 7 yr warranty on them. I called the company and complained when they lasted only a year (bathroom lighting not grow) and they said it is based on 2 or 3 hrs a day only and that was solid use and not intermittent. Cfl's are not the future of lighting. I actually had one that caught on fire through the ballast! It was not even in an enclosure.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam,$300 jus for some power,or was gas in there to?


 Just electrons!!!!....I've been kickin the 1000 too since it's so cold...but that difference between the 6 to the 1000 is probably only $15-$20USD


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

Fk LED....I'll be rockin my HPS till I see someone only pay round $400(roughly what a HPS ballast and good bulb would cost) for a LED and pull a LB off 4 plants.......No thanks....Keep em for the Christmas Lights!!!!!LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Fk LED....I'll be rockin my HPS till I see someone only pay round $400(roughly what a HPS ballast and good bulb would cost) for a LED and pull a LB off 4 plants.......No thanks....Keep em for the Christmas Lights!!!!!LOL


 lol, I am with ya on that one. I just dont believe that they will do it. I just bought a 400 watt MH for veg, I cant even afford enough led to make some real growth!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

HAHAHAH...don't look at my clones....LOL...hahahah....this is what happens when family is in town for a wedding and you don't look at em for 6 days and it's 80* in the little 2'x2'x'2box....but what I really want to show you is the sticker on the light fixture....notice the color too....LOL






I had em on both sides of my swingarm but always feared what would happen to my bike sitting alone in a parking lot and some hillbilly biker trash saw it.....good shit tho...I've got about a 100 more if anyone wants some........stickers that is .....not dead clones....LOL


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 25, 2011)

To each his own I guess. I have owned multiple bikes from all different makes(never a crotch rocket). I do know we all face the same dumbass's on the road, no matter what bike you ride.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

My oldest daughter, wants a bike!! Tell me how to dissuade her. She wants a fast car too! she is only 14, but she is saving and planning already.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

All I gotta say is if you have never rode a bike in in South Florida when the snowbirds(old rich fks from up north) are there from Thanksgiving to Easter(that's the season there) GOOD....you don't want too.....I've almost died countless times....I really don't even like to talk about it..LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> HAHAHAH...don't look at my clones....LOL...hahahah....this is what happens when family is in town for a wedding and you don't look at em for 6 days and it's 80* in the little 2'x2'x'2box....but what I really want to show you is the sticker on the light fixture....notice the color too....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sux about the clones man!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My oldest daughter, wants a bike!! Tell me how to dissuade her. She wants a fast car too! she is only 14, but she is saving and planning already.


Take her mudding in a big ass truck....turn her into kindof a tomboy....altho that could go the other way to and turn her into a gearhead....IDK


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> That sux about the clones man!



Man....if those would of made it I would of had a harvest by now and been halfway through the next....I had big plans for those little ladies....I'm pissed too cause it was a bomb ass pheno of my Seedism BLZ BUD....uuuugggghhhhhh


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Take her mudding in a big ass truck....turn her into kindof a tomboy....altho that could go the other way to and turn her into a gearhead....IDK


 she is a real a girly girl, but she is into fast cars and bikes....my fault prolly??


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 25, 2011)

bassmann-more than likely you wont be able to talk her out of it. My advise is to help her through it. Take her riding. Teach her to be safe. Teach her to always look out for the other guy. That is what i have done with my kids. I have had them on my bikes since they were babies. My daughter loves to ride....but doesnt want one of her own. My son cant wait to get his own. my 2 cents.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> bassmann-more than likely you wont be able to talk her out of it. My advise is to help her through it. Take her riding. Teach her to be safe. Teach her to always look out for the other guy. That is what i have done with my kids. I have had them on my bikes since they were babies. My daughter loves to ride....but doesnt want one of her own. My son cant wait to get his own. my 2 cents.


 I dont even ride myself. I have lots of friends that do though. I cant even take her riding then you see. I may have sparked her need for speed with my driving though, I cant drive 55 like Sammy Hagar says!!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 25, 2011)

You can teach her about the 4 wheelers and then pick out your friend you trust the most and have him/her teach her about the 2 wheelers. If you just try to stop her...well you know what will happen. You will just driver her closer to what you dont want. So get involved and show her the correct way. Give her the ammuntion to make good choices.

Besides I think everyone should learn to ride. That way they know what to look for when they are out on the road. Then they dont run us over that ride.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 25, 2011)

Somebody please PM me and tell me what the fuck happened to Wally...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not trying to say I'm going to switch to LED's anytime soon, but I saw this the other day and was really impressed. This is from a 360w LED light. Cost's $1,000 on ebay... fucking expensive... but to me impressive none the less.

EDIT: I think this is in week 5


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> You can teach her about the 4 wheelers and then pick out your friend you trust the most and have him/her teach her about the 2 wheelers. If you just try to stop her...well you know what will happen. You will just driver her closer to what you dont want. So get involved and show her the correct way. Give her the ammuntion to make good choices.
> 
> Besides I think everyone should learn to ride. That way they know what to look for when they are out on the road. Then they dont run us over that ride.


 Yeah u r right, I know she will ride if I want her to or not. U know being a dad though.......I have seen so many of my friends get hurt and even die on bikes


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not trying to say I'm going to switch to LED's anytime soon, but I saw this the other day and was really impressed. This is from a 360w LED light. Cost's $1,000 on ebay... fucking expensive... but to me impressive none the less.
> 
> EDIT: I think this is in week 5


 Man the initial investment is really high though. Those r nice looking plants.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

D.Gotti said:


> My SGE uses a 240v setup for amperage reasons. Thats probably how you do it in the NL.
> 
> I use a little under 4kw for my animals and about the same for my plants. Thats less than half of my 100A service(8kw/240v=33.33amps)
> 
> ...


Agree with you on that. Some people can't help themsleves though and feel the need to steel something and get "something for nothing".




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, see i dont have a washer/dryer, dishwasher.. but as far as things that are on constantly are the central heat, water heater tv and cable box, pet cages an my grow room which right now is only running the 600 no fans or anything. so i think i could stand to run a lot more. i heard somewhere that a large flatscreen is using 200w even when off.
> 
> edit: here is where i saw it. http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/howmuch.html


Standby sure does use a lot of lecky that we don't realise...



duchieman said:


> Everyday people plug in new appliances that draw more power than a 600 or two. Freezers and party room refrigerators, jacuzzis and hottubs, washers and dryers, etc. "Paranoia the Destroyer", The Kinks.
> 
> DST, I thought I should let you know.
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/dutch-police-bait-bicycle-thieves-20110125-095632-082.html
> ...


That was cool, thanks Duchie. The politie are always setting up road blocks etc for bikes and mopeds in the Dam. It's normally to fine people for not having lights though.



Dezracer said:


> I wanted to share something that goes back to the Ozone generators.
> A few weeks ago I was picking up my daughter from the daycare and noticed an extra fan sound coming from the corner. I looked at it and immediately thought it might be an Ozone gen but figured it could be one of those 'woody' things so I walked over to check it out and the lady running the place starts to talk to me about it telling me how expensive it was and how and where she bought it. I asked her if she even knew what it really was or how it worked and she tried to explain to me what she thought it was or how it worked. I asked her if she ever read the manual and she said no so I turned it off and told her she needed to find and read the manual before running it around the kids.
> 
> A couple of days later this hot girl that works there that like to get herb from me sends me a txt asking me about it and telling me that she walked into the room earlier that day only to be hit with the feeling she was breathing in bleach fumes and it made her start coughing and shit. She just said she remembered seeing me talking to the owner about it so she figured I knew what it was and wanted to know for herself. After telling her about Ozone generators and sending her a few links where she can learn about them herself she called me all freaked out.
> ...


Good for you mate!!



genuity said:


> i got 2 600's,and plan to get one more for the flower room,as of now i got a 2' 8 bulb t-5 for veg,jus pay the bill is the easy way for me.
> 
> 
> lol...now i wonder how much pedalin one would have to do for two 600 watt hps..........?


That is too funny. On UK TV they ran an experiment where a housholds electricity was supplied to them by a group of cyclists. And when I say a group there was like 50 plus people on fixed bikes providing the power. Breakfast was the hardest with the Toaster and the Kettle (kettles are incredible for using power and required every cyclist to peddle like mad to provide enough).
Was quite interesting to see.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> my last electric bill was the highest so far too...$300usd...only cause our windows are original(house built in 6...not even close to efficient...real fkn drafty....that's next summers project tho...if I don't sell the house!!!





genuity said:


> dam,$300 jus for some power,or was gas in there to?


So my combined POWER bill (electricity, gas, and a payment for TV) is 250 euro. What kind of bill do you guys have in total?



Dezracer said:


> Haha, honesty bro. Means a lot to me and the 164 in the car came up quick at Willow Springs Raceway. It was some sort of track day event that the owner of the shop got invited to and he brought me and one other guy. There was just a bunch of dudes with killer cars there running their cars on the track all day long and I was fortunate enough to be offered a chance to drive the Viper GTS on the track. I'd driven it on the street a few times when it was in getting stuff done to it but to drive it on a track with racing tires was something completely different.
> 
> It's much easier to get away with pushing the 150mph mark on the street on a bike than a car IMO. More likely to hit something or get caught in a car is what I mean.


My best experience was when my wife bought me a Day Racing at Zaandvoort racing track in Holland. I got to ride a Porsche 911 turbo. a BMW 1 series racing car, a Formula Ford, and also passenger in a Drift Racing car, was a cool day. The Formula ford was fekkin crazy, I can only imagine what a Formula 1 is like 



Marlowe said:


> Somebody please PM me and tell me what the fuck happened to Wally...


Wally was being young and taking too many halucinogenics and what with him only eating two green beans a week, his mind went a bit loop da loop and he ended up in a nutty ward. Thankfully he is okay now and returned to the Club a while back to let us know...then promptly vanished again. I am sure the young lad is fine.

Have a nice day people, and be Good!

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Remember the Irishgrower that was on our thread a while back, he was growing with a 600w LED and he had some fine specimins.


jigfresh said:


> I'm not trying to say I'm going to switch to LED's anytime soon, but I saw this the other day and was really impressed. This is from a 360w LED light. Cost's $1,000 on ebay... fucking expensive... but to me impressive none the less.
> 
> EDIT: I think this is in week 5


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah i remember irishgrower he migrated to another forum  his grow was impressive as hell of for LED's I was this close -> <- to getting a couple of panels as my girl was getting freaked about pork choppers, in the end she moved out and i fired up the 600's again. the technology is really getting there but until the cost comes down its not economic, i have yet to see anyone post about the life of these led panels.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright mate, what's happening bro! Got a wee Q for ya'. Dont think i'm lasy and ignorant not to look through threads or if this has came up and ive no seen it with no being on-line much latley, but.....
Have any of you's done a run with a DPQ female that i can get some info on? Pic.'s?

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, several, both in my own journal, and also pics in the 600. Go to Search thread and put in DPQ...you will get all the posts.

Or go to the 600 breading thread and there is a whole section write up on the DPQ. Hope that helps.

D



greenjambo said:


> Alright mate, what's happening bro! Got a wee Q for ya'. Dont think i'm lasy and ignorant not to look through threads or if this has came up and ive no seen it with no being on-line much latley, but.....
> Have any of you's done a run with a DPQ female that i can get some info on? Pic.'s?
> 
> jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

ok peeps the dogs little sister!

















hint of purps in this pheno


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy cow Don!... that shit just made my dick hard!

+Rep for the mornin wood


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2011)

wow..............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

hahahah the dog got some bite! cheers guys. so close i keep checkin tricks but no ambers yet


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome Don,
looks like a few days away mate...but don't worry too much about excessive amber tricks, it'll still knock you on yer derrier in my experience. Lovely specimin, the cold night temps has really brought it's beauty out eh. Fantastic work.


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 26, 2011)

Hows it groin all, just thought i would put up some pic of my setup with 2x600 over 13 WW in a DIY flood and drain table. Seeds were germinated on Dec.4 and vegged under 1000mh till Jan.1 and have been flowering since then under 2x600hps


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok peeps the dogs little sister!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks dangerous


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Hydro, thanks for sharing your pics and your set up. All is looking swell. So you half way through-ish then. The exciting times ahead of watching your ladies eating cake and getting fat, yum.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

cheers hydro man yeah its pretty viscious man, your setup looks kool man. should finish up some fat nugs.


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 26, 2011)

yup just about half way now, going to let them flower for 9-10 weeks total. Can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah man I hear you on that. I have buried way to many friends and brothers as well. Plus I have been down a time or too. Only two kinds of riders as they say, those that have and those that will go down. Heck she may get on the back and not like it. Trust me bkes are not for everyone. Just give her a good foundation is the best thing you can do. The riders ed cources are good. Well at least they are around my parts, i would assume they are around your also. 



bassman999 said:


> Yeah u r right, I know she will ride if I want her to or not. U know being a dad though.......I have seen so many of my friends get hurt and even die on bikes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah ive been reading up lately as i bought a few WW beans that some of them go for 10-11 weeks. i always thought it was a fast one


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

First plant I grew was WW and I harvested it early in my ignorance at 9 weeks. It was still good but could've been better. It was cute little thing grown under all CFL.

Cool setup Hydro, thanks for popping in here to share with us.


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah ive been reading up lately as i bought a few WW beans that some of them go for 10-11 weeks. i always thought it was a fast one


 The company i got my beans from (greenhouse) said they have an 8 week flowering time but this is my 3rd grow with WW and all from the same company and they have never been finished at 8 weeks usually 9-10 weeks. I guess thats the 40% sativa coming out in it.


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 26, 2011)

Did any of yous find that WW is very sensitive to nutes? I can't go over 1400 PPM without seeing signs of overfertilizing so I keep it at about 1100 PPM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

anyone not seen the howard marks film mr nice check this: 

http://www.torrentday.com/details.php?id=182032


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

which breeders widow? i had seedsman n it was always done @ 9 weeks.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

hydroalltheway said:


> Did any of yous find that WW is very sensitive to nutes? I can't go over 1400 PPM without seeing signs of overfertilizing so I keep it at about 1100 PPM


In hydro, yes. I ran the last WW at 1250ppm and couldn't go higher without burn. Doesn't like full stength in soil either but you can get closer to a full strength rec feeding with it. I have some on hydro and some in soil right now. The hydro ones are just now getting a light reduction heading into flower so I'm mixing veg and flower nutes but am staying at 900 ppm right now. I'll bump them up a little each week for a few weeks until I reach 1250-1300 ppm of bloom nutes. The soil ones are a few weeks into flower and took a full strength dose of FF Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom with a half strength dose of Open Sesame mixed in with no signs of burn. I already know I cant go full strength on the solubles with WW so they won't get anything stronger than they are now.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> which breeders widow? i had seedsman n it was always done @ 9 weeks.


 
I don't know which breeder mine came from as they were clones from a club. The first one I grew was too, just from a different club.


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> which breeders widow? i had seedsman n it was always done @ 9 weeks.


Mine were from greenhouse seed company all fems 10 out of 10 sprouted and they took 9-10 weeks. I was told they would be done in 8 weeks like i wanted but i like the finished product so i bought them again. 3rd grow with WW.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 26, 2011)

today is finaly here when my rhino clones arrive and i cant wait to get them going il upload some pics in the morning once im going


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE-Hillbilly biker trash huh....glad to see you dont judge people by the bike they ride.<--dripping in sarcasm. Sucks about the clones though.


I had a great day yesterday. Took a nice ride up to see our buddy jig, and might I say, he is a cool cat. His plants look super healthy, and that flower room is BRIGHT!!!! I smoked a few strains he has grown, and damn was I stoned. We were going to go hit the skate park, but I just wanted to talk more then i wanted to move. It wasnt until I had to navigate my way around the jungle that is the freeway, that I realized how high I was. Thanks again jig.


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 26, 2011)

budolskie said:


> today is finaly here when my rhino clones arrive and i cant wait to get them going il upload some pics in the morning once im going


You get some nice colas with white rhino


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

Jig seems like a dude I'd get along with pretty well. I'm sure his closet is pretty impressive in person too.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 26, 2011)

I just put 2 WW Max femmed in 12/12 after 3 weeks veg and top. I've been feeding her the same as my Jackhammers and am noticing something going on. I'm was just sitting down to surf around and try to diagnose it. BTW, they're in soil and I got them from marijuana-seeds.nl and can't find any breeder info on them but they are really vigorous plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2011)

hydroalltheway said:


> Did any of yous find that WW is very sensitive to nutes? I can't go over 1400 PPM without seeing signs of overfertilizing so I keep it at about 1100 PPM





Dezracer said:


> In hydro, yes. I ran the last WW at 1250ppm and couldn't go higher without burn. Doesn't like full stength in soil either but you can get closer to a full strength rec feeding with it. I have some on hydro and some in soil right now. The hydro ones are just now getting a light reduction heading into flower so I'm mixing veg and flower nutes but am staying at 900 ppm right now. I'll bump them up a little each week for a few weeks until I reach 1250-1300 ppm of bloom nutes. The soil ones are a few weeks into flower and took a full strength dose of FF Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom with a half strength dose of Open Sesame mixed in with no signs of burn. I already know I cant go full strength on the solubles with WW so they won't get anything stronger than they are now.


My first grow I rekoned everything was More the better.... more light, closet to the plants, low temps, more air circulation, more rez changes, and of course MORE nutes. I was pumping the ppms around 1300-1400. Regarding everything else... I do think more is better... but I don't thing that way with nutrients anymore. I don't think I've gone above 900 in any grow since then. For one, it's just a waste of nutrients. Also I haven't had a deficiency show up once. I am of the opinion to give the plants the least ammount of nutrients possible, so I wouldn't be worrying if a plant can't handle 1200ppms... I would be trying to see if she could enjoy 900... even 800. In my opinion the nutrients are just to keep the plant alive and well, to flourish in the environment you provide for them... and that environment is what is going to make some fat nugs (light, temp, airflow, oxygen to roots). I am also one to think a well placed additive to make things happen as well (bushmaster, gravity, potash boost, etc).



strictly seedleSs said:


> I had a great day yesterday. Took a nice ride up to see our buddy jig, and might I say, he is a cool cat. His plants look super healthy, and that flower room is BRIGHT!!!! I smoked a few strains he has grown, and damn was I stoned. We were going to go hit the skate park, but I just wanted to talk more then i wanted to move. It wasnt until I had to navigate my way around the jungle that is the freeway, that I realized how high I was. Thanks again jig.





Dezracer said:


> Jig seems like a dude I'd get along with pretty well. I'm sure his closet is pretty impressive in person too.


You guys are making me blush. I'm glad you had a good time visiting and tasting my strains. I had a real good time visiting as well, even if you are hillbilly trash  lol. I can't wait to chill with everyone of the 600 crew. If only I had a family member that worked for an airline... that would be the life.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that would be a site to behold, Jig serving coffee and tea as a flight attendant, lmao....

I agree SS, Jig's a cool cat indeed!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> My first grow I rekoned everything was More the better.... more light, closet to the plants, low temps, more air circulation, more rez changes, and of course MORE nutes. I was pumping the ppms around 1300-1400. Regarding everything else... I do think more is better... but I don't thing that way with nutrients anymore. I don't think I've gone above 900 in any grow since then. For one, it's just a waste of nutrients. Also I haven't had a deficiency show up once. I am of the opinion to give the plants the least ammount of nutrients possible, so I wouldn't be worrying if a plant can't handle 1200ppms... I would be trying to see if she could enjoy 900... even 800. In my opinion the nutrients are just to keep the plant alive and well, to flourish in the environment you provide for them... and that environment is what is going to make some fat nugs (light, temp, airflow, oxygen to roots). I am also one to think a well placed additive to make things happen as well (bushmaster, gravity, potash boost, etc).


Very sound thinking there. I just hit 1300 for the last time. My feeding schedule peaks at week three of flowering and tapers down to 600 when I finish. I think I'll peak out at 1100 for a while and see how that goes. I flushed the last time and won't bother with that again. Why starve your plant when it just wants to live? In my experience, it tastes and burns the same. I'm not a fan of additives, although I'm frequently tempted. Genetics and environment are the key.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

I would agree, my plants survive on a low feed of 5-2-4 npk plus micro's throughout most of their life (what the ppms are god knows, I don't do that, but I wouldn't imagine they are high.) I did have a slight bnit of burn when I trf this run but I mixed an extra fertilizer in that I don't think I will bother with again. However, if you use myccorhizae, this should help your plant deal with whatever nutrients you throw at it. My 10 bob.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't ever check PPM with the soil, just start out with very low amounts of nutes and slowly increase until I either see signs of burn, at which time I back off with the nutes, or I get to the full strength listed by the manufacturer on the feeding schedule. I have yet to go that high with hydro and they don't need it in most cases. 

I like your thinking Jig.

I think I'll try not going full strength in soil with what's the small tent to see what happens. I'll just watch for def signs and go from there since it would be nice to save a little on nutes if I can.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

i use the fox farm 3 part, but i dont feed by the schedule, i juss feed to keep em green, i figure if it looks happy im good.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2011)

I was discussing it yesterday how I do nutes and I realized I don't use many at all. My weeks (assuming an 8 week flower time) go like this - 700, 800, 900, 900, 250, 250 (using gravity at this time, so using less nutrients), 50, 50 (flush with a couple additives). That get's me my great yeilding, great tasting buds. Why use more nutrients? Another thing I also realized, I've yet to run out of my first gallon bottles of nutrients since I started growing. I've gotten about 40 oz from those bottles. The flower ones still have about 20% left in them... the veg are about 80% full.

Hey D... would you like sugar and cream with your tea? hahaha.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 26, 2011)

grams/gallon instead of grams/watt. hmmmmm.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

I was looking through some of my old pics and came across these. A couple of 600ers were following my journal back then so will remember, most others will have heard about Thelma, but probably never ever seen Louise. Well here they are, the begining...









If anyones interested in more let me know, I also have some post chop of Louie as well. lol


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey D... would you like sugar and cream with your tea? hahaha.


Milk and two biscuits with my tea please!


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I couldn't help myself....the day the bollox came 




Anyway, all was not lost....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol, i remember the day.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

there was sadness indeed T! He, she was strung up by the gonads and left to dry...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i remember the day.




It was put into the following run of hash..I guess you could say I smoked a bloke..uw!

However, things got better after that and I had this honey to mess around with, she treated me well sir she did.



BUT I JUST HAD TO CHOP HER DOWN....aaaaagggggghhh.

And that was the start of Thelma the Headband freak that was a twin, but was then something else, and was then a fine lady, not dislike the Ugly Duckling really....lol

Peace,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Do u still have some thelma, would you run it again? it was out of a headband seed right?


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup, this was from the original set of seeds I got from the bag of weed I bought, this would have been DNA's very first run of Headband. I still have some seeds of Thelma selfed and a few from another HB which seems to have shortened down the flower on the ones I tried. I ran it last time and I am regretting not running it again as the Oscar Headband, is super sticky and thick to smoke, but gets heavily seeded!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Do u still have some thelma, would you run it again? it was out of a headband seed right?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 26, 2011)

Hah...sorry to offend little buddy...but where I started riding that's how it is. "I calls em likes I's sees em"...LOL


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess I am spoiled living in Texas where it is not what you ride it is the fact that you ride. I hope Colorado is the same.We tend to judge people by their actions.I dont know maybe it has to do with us bikers always being judged by the "regular" folks. Feel sorry for those who only judge a book by it's cover and not taking the time to get to know the true person inside. You know how people tend to judge us smokers......



strictly seedleSs said:


> ENDLSCYCLE-Hillbilly biker trash huh....glad to see you dont judge people by the bike they ride.<--dripping in sarcasm. Sucks about the clones though.
> 
> 
> I had a great day yesterday. Took a nice ride up to see our buddy jig, and might I say, he is a cool cat. His plants look super healthy, and that flower room is BRIGHT!!!! I smoked a few strains he has grown, and damn was I stoned. We were going to go hit the skate park, but I just wanted to talk more then i wanted to move. It wasnt until I had to navigate my way around the jungle that is the freeway, that I realized how high I was. Thanks again jig.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 26, 2011)

i agree with using the least amount of nutes possible! thats why i made the switch to the lucas formula which uses a pretty much exact ratio of elements for successful plant growth without giving anything else that would be wasted. only uses GH micro and bloom with some epsom salts.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

I personally don't care what type of bike it is, it's still a bike as long as it has less than 4 wheels. Both sportbikes and cruisers are appealing to me for different reasons and I will have one of each eventually. It's a baby steps thing since the wifey is finally ok with me riding street again. I sold my GSXR750 when we moved in together to furnish the apartment and stuck to dirt after that. She's always been afraid to let me ride street ever since she saw me ride dirt, hehe.

I'll either get a cruiser or a sportbike of some sort now and I'll get the other once I've been on the first one for a while. I have no interest in riding like I used to since I now have two little ones to think about so no matter what I get, I'll be keeping things mellow on the road. No 150+ mph rides for me anymore. I'll stick to pulling wheelies when I can see for sure there's no popo around and keeping the speeds reasonable. 

One of my favorite things to do was do wheelies to stoppies to wheelies to stoppies and repeat on my street after washing the bike. The neighborhood kids got a kick out of it too and would stop whatever they were doing to watch. It's all 1st gear stuff and still fun. I'd ride standup wheelies down the street that takes you in and out of my housing tract in 3rd sometimes too but the street is kind of tight so it was a little sketchy keeping an eye out for cars pulling out to leave.

All fun stuff with minimal penalty for failure.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 26, 2011)

> *All fun stuff with minimal penalty for failure.*


Haha! Funny


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Yup, this was from the original set of seeds I got from the bag of weed I bought, this would have been DNA's very first run of Headband. I still have some seeds of Thelma selfed and a few from another HB which seems to have shortened down the flower on the ones I tried. I ran it last time and I am regretting not running it again as the Oscar Headband, is super sticky and thick to smoke, but gets heavily seeded!


All I can say is thank you seed fairy. I just finished jarring my half gallon grow bag harvest. I had seven headband x cali-o and seven 'the og18' which were feminized from reserva privada but ended up seeded from some splooge that I can only guess came from the h x c-o. Just finished a few bong hits of the headband/c-o and it is super sticky with the distinct taste of the diesel in there, a very nice smoke. I hit my half ounce per plant mark and actually just a touch over. My casey jones is doing really nicely, very frosty. I have yet to water her tonight so I'll get some fresh pics up later.

SS and Jig, good for you guys, glad to see some of us actually are taking the opportunity to visit with one another.

For all of you guys with the second generation lemon skunks, don't forget to post up some pics when they hit the dirt, or water. I have seen neither the lemon skunk or white widow second generations grown out. I have some but it's going to take some time for me to get to them. I'm not going to do a sativa grow my next grow. I don't have enough of a stash so I'm going to do a six plant grow and do my sativas in the summer. I wanted to not use my big lights this summer but damn this growing thing is addictive and I couldn't imagine not growing for four months. Stoners, can't ever make up their minds and stick to a plan.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

I know this isnt the newbie thread, but I was wondering if I put a few pics up if I could get a lil advice on my clones? Thanx


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bass-yeah please do. We all try to help each other out.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Bass-yeah please do. We all try to help each other out.


 As I try to take the pics the battery dies....lol! 15 min or soI will take the pics.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 26, 2011)

Casey Jones end of week five of flowering.

Thank you again seed fairy.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

The bigger clone is the Bubba Kush, and the smaller is the GPD.
The Bubba has what looks like burn spots on some of the leaves, and one deformed twisted leaf.
The GDP had yellowing on 2 leaves. It had it on one leaf a lil when I 1st got it. I dont know if it is over watered of deficient.
I have had them almost a week, and watered them that day and not since. My probe says still wet enough.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Gotta love the fairy..posted em in my journal, thought i'd post em here too.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 26, 2011)

Hah...first thing...ditch the probe...stick your finger in the dirt...if it is still wet an inch to inch and a half under the topsoil then you are good....and I can tell you what DST will say....water in some good micro nutrients....it is key to a healthy plant.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

and dont forget to replenish ya npk.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hah...first thing...ditch the probe...stick your finger in the dirt...if it is still wet an inch to inch and a half under the topsoil then you are good....and I can tell you what DST will say....water in some good micro nutrients....it is key to a healthy plant.


 I was worried about nutrients on a young clone, I'll go buy some 2morrow. I am out of micro and grow nutes right now!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and dont forget to replenish ya npk.


 Ok thanx.

PLus rep for both of you.

I might get this........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350428028047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn dude! The fairy was good to you, very nice.

Cherry Cheese x BX sounds like it'd be nice. They all actually sound really nice when you hear (read) DST and Westy talking about them.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok thanx.
> 
> PLus rep for both of you.
> 
> ...


Along those lines I decided to try out some new nutes as well. I've still got the FF stuff and the Scrog plants are on that. The small tent is getting an Earth Juice lineup to try out against the FF stuff and the Hydro plants in the 4x4 tent are getting the GH Flora nutes using the expert program. I got hooked up with some GH stuff to try out right after buying the Earth Juice stuff so I figured, why not do them all?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Along those lines I decided to try out some new nutes as well. I've still got the FF stuff and the Scrog plants are on that. The small tent is getting an Earth Juice lineup to try out against the FF stuff and the Hydro plants in the 4x4 tent are getting the GH Flora nutes using the expert program. I got hooked up with some GH stuff to try out right after buying the Earth Juice stuff so I figured, why not do them all?


 I have a local friend that use the ones I linked with hydo. His plants came out great every time. He never really wants to give much advice though. I asked him for help, and he hasnt gotten back to me.......

I just want to use something that has results I have seen, and I can afford....lol I can get the gallon bottles for $89 shipped.....but dont have that much right now. The elec bills from last month kicked my ass.....$255

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350417503236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 26, 2011)

Hah...I hear that man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have a local friend that use the ones I linked with hydo. His plants came out great every time. He never really wants to give much advice though. I asked him for help, and he hasnt gotten back to me.......
> 
> I just want to use something that has results I have seen, and I can afford....lol I can get the gallon bottles for $89 shipped.....but dont have that much right now. The elec bills from last month kicked my ass.....$255
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350417503236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


winter months are like that, running heat and growing. mine is 284.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> winter months are like that, running heat and growing. mine is 284.


 yeah the heater the dehumidifier 2 600 watt lights fans etc....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

So I have 2 600 watt hps, a 400 hps and a 400 halide. A friend of mine wants to trade me a 1000 watt switchable hydrofarm setup for one of my 600 ones with a bat wing....I cant decide if it is a good idea or not though. Id be getting the better end of the deal as far as value for sure. I just dont know if running the 1000 instead of running 2 600's would be bennificial. I would be growing in a 4x4 tray with it next grow.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 26, 2011)

when it comes to lumens per watt the 600 wins hands down....but what do I know....I'm runnin 1000


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> when it comes to lumens per watt the 600 wins hands down....but what do I know....I'm runnin 1000


 see my 600's both dont have exhaust, but the 1000 he has does, so it would be better for summer use maybe, and save me 200 watts....I know the 600's do get more lumens per watt though.

I came up with 130 lumens per watt for 1000 watt hps, and 150 lumens per watt for 600 watt hps.

That makes 600 watters 15% more efficient.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2011)

I run a 1000 and wish I had 2 - 600's myself. It's more light and it's coming from two places... lots of spread. Of course, your talking about more than just the lights. I like having lights close to the buds, so if you can't cool the 600's, I might go with the hood and the 1k. Haha... how's that for not telling you what to do.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I run a 1000 and wish I had 2 - 600's myself. It's more light and it's coming from two places... lots of spread. Of course, your talking about more than just the lights. I like having lights close to the buds, so if you can't cool the 600's, I might go with the hood and the 1k. Haha... how's that for not telling you what to do.


 Thanx for confusing me more!! Lol j/k I see the 1000 is less efficient, but then so is a batwing that one of my 600's has. Idk


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 27, 2011)

Keep the 600s... Just upgrade your shit every couple grows Bass.. Dont worry about not having a vented hood now.. Youll be happier with the 6s


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

Said like a true Six Hunner bru!!!


Marlowe said:


> Keep the 600s... Just upgrade your shit every couple grows Bass.. Dont worry about not having a vented hood now.. Youll be happier with the 6s


Lovely looking Casey HeadsUp!!! and Tryna got some new pressies on his hands. Bassman I would agree with ENDLYs, wash some micros in there, hahaha. Seriously they do look quite damp but if you have just transplanted them I would also give em a day or two to spring back before doing owt drastic.

Take it easy gents (and ladies of course)

DST


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2011)

well finaly got my rhino cuttings he gave me 17 instead of 12 so god knows what im going to do my grow room only 1x1 meter and about 6 ft high


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright Gang! Just stopped by to ask if anybody know's anything about WBW? I know he was getting a lesson on Germing beans and a bit heednip fi the teacher lol and eventually closed the thread. But i don't think he's trying to figure out how to germ seed's hahaha. If you'r still about friend Hit Me Up!
jambo;>)


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 27, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Keep the 600s... Just upgrade your shit every couple grows Bass.. Dont worry about not having a vented hood now.. Youll be happier with the 6s


Yea. I started out with basic reflectors. I wish I hadn't but I didn't have the dough. But I found upgrades pretty easy to do, once harvests started arriving. Air-cooled lights are great. 1000W puts out a lot of heat compared to a 600 too. Hang on to the 600s.


----------



## ghb (Jan 27, 2011)

budolskie said:


> well finaly got my rhino cuttings he gave me 17 instead of 12 so god knows what im going to do my grow room only 1x1 meter and about 6 ft high


get some cfls, keep one as a mother and bang the other 16 in you cupboard 4x4, veg for no more than 2 weeks and they will be manageable. that is what i would do anyway, you wanna be self sufficient, i learnt my lesson about depending on other people this grow.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd be with 2 6's as well. The math, along with the added versatility, makes sense to me. One of 2 bulbs/ballasts burning out is better than one of one, is another benefit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Alright Gang! Just stopped by to ask if anybody know's anything about WBW? I know he was getting a lesson on Germing beans and a bit heednip fi the teacher lol and eventually closed the thread. But i don't think he's trying to figure out how to germ seed's hahaha. If you'r still about friend Hit Me Up!
> jambo;>)


he's pretty cool in my book.. i know he lurks these parts, but he is actie in my journal.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> winter months are like that, running heat and growing. mine is 284.


I don't run any heat in the winter in florida and my air conditioner is set at seventy five to keep my canopy temp at seventy eight. During the summer I have to run my air at sixty eight to keep my room around seventy eight. Last month my bill was two twenty five, this month, two twenty. One month last summer I hit three seventy, that's an ass kicker.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

WBW is around and lurks here like Tryna. You're right though, he wasn't trying to learn how to germ a seed. He's got that down but was checking out some info based on something else that went down.

With the 600s vs a 1000, The only benefit to running the 1000 is that you've only got a single heat source instead of two. Sure a 1000 puts out more heat than a 600 but not more than two 600s. I currently have a singe 1000 in my vert room and the temps dropped 5 degrees over the two 600s with everything else being exactly the same. If it were me in your shoes though and I knew I could keep the room cool enough, I'd rock the two 600s too due to the amount of increased light you get for the small increase in electricity used.
Only reason I'm running a single 1000 in my vert room is because I'm experimenting with something. Otherwise there'd still be two 600s in there.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 27, 2011)

I would only take a thousand watter if I could handle the heat without having to kill my electric bill to cool it. I don't have that luxury in florida. Personally the only regret I have about my six hundreds, I didn't get big enough reflectors with my original purchase. One of these days I'm going to upgrade that portion of my equipment. I really don't like to grow more than six plants at a time when I'm growing bigger plants. I can put two directly under each light and the way my lights are set up, two between the lights where they receive great light from each light. I have about a five foot long or so spread by about three feet wide that receives great light, two thousand plus lumens right down to floor level with my lights sitting three feet plus from the floor. I think I will be a die hard six hundred watter for as long as I'm growing.


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I would only take a thousand watter if I could handle the heat without having to kill my electric bill to cool it. I don't have that luxury in florida. Personally the only regret I have about my six hundreds, I didn't get big enough reflectors with my original purchase. One of these days I'm going to upgrade that portion of my equipment. I really don't like to grow more than six plants at a time when I'm growing bigger plants. I can put two directly under each light and the way my lights are set up,* two between the lights where they receive great light from each light*. I have about a five foot long or so spread by about three feet wide that receives great light, two thousand plus lumens right down to floor level with my lights sitting three feet plus from the floor. I think I will be a die hard six hundred watter for as long as I'm growing.


with the right reflector,u can reach that sweet spot over the whole canopy.
that my next grab is some better reflectors..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

during the winter or summer. my heat or air is on 73, my grow usually stays within +5 of that and lower.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

Reflectors are my downfall at the moment as well. Cooltubes aren't the best reflectors, just run cooler than some others. I have one good one in the smaller tent with a 600 in it and the other tent has one of the cooltubes in it. Using my cheapo light meter I can see the good and bad spots in the tent with the cooltube. The one over the scrog has a nice reflective surface and looks nice but it's long and skinny instead of being more square.

The smaller tent has light coverage that's almost perfectly even with the meter not being pegged only in the corners but even there the meter only drops a little.

The tent with the cooltube has an excellent spread to the sides and the meter stays pegged from wall to wall in a 4x4 but going the direction the tube is pointing (end to end) is a different story. It only pegs the meter a few inches past the tube on either side.

These readings were all taken with the BULB at the same distance from the canopy in both tents and by running the meter along the top of the canopy. Again, it's a cheapo meter so not very accurate but I figured it should at least give the same info from one tent to another.

The scrog reflector's shape limits the light spread to the sides. It's exactly the opposite of the cooltube and I'll be turning it 90 degrees as soon as I can get to it. I would like to get a couple nice reflectors and just use the cooltubes for vert grows.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the ones I'm looking at right now:





This is what's in the smaller tent that is giving me the most even coverage:


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 27, 2011)

I got four of those Hydro farm Radiant hoods and they are awesome!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine came with a setup I bought off Craigslist. I paid $100 for a ballast, bulb and that hood . Global greenhouse ballast and Sunleaves bulb. He claimed he only used it for a few days before getting shut down by his LL and I was skeptical until I saw that the bulb showed no signs if use. There was no blackening anywhere on it and the other two I have been running for only a few months now both have some blackening on them. The ballast and hood both looked new too. No scratches or anything, just a little duct tape residue on the flanges.

I think I just may have come up on that one, hehe.

I'm considering just getting 2 more of those given the price point.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 27, 2011)

anybody do any single veritcal grows with 1 dual spec 600


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

marmarb said:


> anybody do any single veritcal grows with 1 dual spec 600


I've been wanting to try out one of those bulbs but haven't bought one yet. I'm running a single 1000 in a vert right now though and was thinking about getting one of those dual arc bulbs in a 1K for that setup. Not set on it though as I really like the 600s better so far.


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah they are nice!... Im using Galaxy Ballast... It took me a while to get all my equipment but now looking back... Its nice to have matching stuff for returns


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Yeah they are nice!... Im using Galaxy Ballast... It took me a while to get all my equipment but now looking back... Its nice to have matching stuff for returns


I've got that Global Greenhouse digi, two no name China digi 600 ballasts, a Harvest Pro 1000w switchable magnetic and an Agro Star 1000w HPS magnetic right now. All running except for one Chinese digi that's boxed up waiting to be shipped to someone special. 
If they decide they still want it that is. 

J/K you know who...


----------



## marmarb (Jan 27, 2011)

yea i get nice yields with my 600 just wondering if vertical growing would increase the yield i got bout 3 weeks before my nl and papaya are done got papayas going int0 60 site ez cloner today so they will have 3 weeks in there and than under the 600 to flower i hope these autos are done by than so i can use the 400 to flower a couple more papaya


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

I wouldn't say vertical increases the per plant yield (at least not for me, yet) but it allows you to grow more plants with the same light since you can use all sides of the light. Instead of 9 sq ft (3x3) you can have upwards of about 48 sq ft (4 walls at 3x4) and use the same 600W bulb to grow them. 

That was the appeal for me anyway.

I'm lighting up a 5Wx5Dx7H room right now with a single 1000w bulb. I don't have anything up near the ceiling but still That single bulb is giving pretty even light all around the room and from about 1' off the floor to about the 5' high mark when the cooltube is all the way down. My cooltube slides so I can move it up and down to wherever I want it. From it's lowest point that gives solid light right down to the floor I can raise it 24" which is more than enough to light up plants that are at ceiling height..


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning (or afternoon depending on where you're reading from) Club 600 

I had a nice wake and bake this morning and chopped my Sour OG from Cali Connections. Not a big yield by any means but a very very stinky one

Hope you enjoy 
View attachment 1406586View attachment 1406587View attachment 1406589View attachment 1406588View attachment 1406590


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanx everyone so much, I think it is almost unanimous that the 600 is better. Although I did ask on the 600 thread...lol. I have seen all your bud porn and respect your opinions very much. I will keep the 600, and upgrade the hood to that radiant one in the future if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

All I have to decide now is which nutrients to buy. I am looking at the G H Flora 3 part and the Advanced Nutrients 3 part.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 27, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I wouldn't say vertical increases the per plant yield (at least not for me, yet) but it allows you to grow more plants with the same light since you can use all sides of the light. Instead of 9 sq ft (3x3) you can have upwards of about 48 sq ft (4 walls at 3x4) and use the same 600W bulb to grow them.
> 
> That was the appeal for me anyway.
> 
> I'm lighting up a 5Wx5Dx7H room right now with a single 1000w bulb. I don't have anything up near the ceiling but still That single bulb is giving pretty even light all around the room and from about 1' off the floor to about the 5' high mark when the cooltube is all the way down. My cooltube slides so I can move it up and down to wherever I want it. From it's lowest point that gives solid light right down to the floor I can raise it 24" which is more than enough to light up plants that are at ceiling height..


seen a couple grows with just the bare bulb hanging dude has to pull light up to water in soil that would seem to be the only draw back but he only waters tops twice a week i got a 600 in a 4x4 area but i use less than half and just space them right under the lamp so that al the buds get hit with the light ima go take a pic be back in a jiffy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Good morning (or afternoon depending on where you're reading from) Club 600
> 
> I had a nice wake and bake this morning and chopped my Sour OG from Cali Connections. Not a big yield by any means but a very very stinky one
> 
> ...


nice grow, my sour og didnt sprout...


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice grow, my sour og didnt sprout...


Thanks.

Sorry to hear it didn't sprout, I can honestly say you are missing out... It was very easy to grow, the smell is easily recognizable from the last time I smoked Sour OG. I topped it and cloned the top but I gave it to my friend who gave me the seed. He's been vegging her this whole time and I'm planning to go take some clippings from it early next week and try cloning her again. I don't expect more than 10 grams dry with this harvest since I did not veg her long and only kept her in a 2 gallon smart pot. I'm hoping to veg my next one for closer to 10 weeks and in a 3 gallon smart pot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

i'll probably order it again soon.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

I would, I'm dropping my Jack Herer strain (from a Jack Herer nugget) to replace it with this strain for a while  I think it's a keeper


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

i think i just popped a jack herer cross.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Baja, do you like your Smart Pots? I just bought 9 of the 3 gallon ones for my tent. I'm anxiously awaiting them in the mail... 



bajafox said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sorry to hear it didn't sprout, I can honestly say you are missing out... It was very easy to grow, the smell is easily recognizable from the last time I smoked Sour OG. I topped it and cloned the top but I gave it to my friend who gave me the seed. He's been vegging her this whole time and I'm planning to go take some clippings from it early next week and try cloning her again. I don't expect more than 10 grams dry with this harvest since I did not veg her long and only kept her in a 2 gallon smart pot. I'm hoping to veg my next one for closer to 10 weeks and in a 3 gallon smart pot


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think i just popped a jack herer cross.


I have another strain we call EDAWG that distinctly has Jack Herer in it but no idea what else it was crossed with. All were bag seed from my favorite dispensary. I'm slowly dropping strains and keeping the one's I like. So far I have Sharksbreath, Pineapple Express, Bubba Kush Pre 98 and this Sour OG that I plan to keep around for a while. I have a few others I'm trying out to see if they're worth keeping 



Bobotrank said:


> Hey Baja, do you like your Smart Pots? I just bought 9 of the 3 gallon ones for my tent. I'm anxiously awaiting them in the mail...


So far I like them but as far as a full cycle I won't know until next month when my Pineapple Express, Jack Herer and Sharksbreath come down, they were all vegged for just over 9 weeks so I'm hoping for some nice results. I plan to keep using them because the plants seem to like them so far


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I have another strain we call EDAWG that distinctly has Jack Herer in it but no idea what else it was crossed with. All were bag seed from my favorite dispensary. I'm slowly dropping strains and keeping the one's I like. So far I have Sharksbreath, Pineapple Express, Bubba Kush Pre 98 and this Sour OG that I plan to keep around for a while. I have a few others I'm trying out to see if they're worth keeping
> 
> 
> 
> So far I like them but as far as a full cycle I won't know until next month when my Pineapple Express, Jack Herer and Sharksbreath come down, they were all vegged for just over 9 weeks so I'm hoping for some nice results. I plan to keep using them because the plants seem to like them so far


Do you know the difference between Bubba Kush and Pre 98 Bubba Kush?


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Good morning (or afternoon depending on where you're reading from) Club 600
> 
> I had a nice wake and bake this morning and chopped my Sour OG from Cali Connections. Not a big yield by any means but a very very stinky one
> 
> ...





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice grow, my sour og didnt sprout...


Funny, I just mentioned Cali Connections to someone else....spooky.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

are they turning up over there? i have a feeling 2011 will be the year of the hybrid. old school x new school


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure........


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> he's pretty cool in my book.. i know he lurks these parts, but he is actie in my journal.


Cheer's for the head's up on the widdow mate!
That be some nice Sour OG bajafox! Is that kind'a the same as the DOG's? Need to check out cali conn.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Nah, the DOGS are HB x OG.. sour og is Sour D x OG


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 27, 2011)

i wanna know about sonoma coma and cave...
what the difference between these...
anyone know wer to buy....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> i wanna know about sonoma coma and cave...
> what the difference between these...
> anyone know wer to buy....


never heard of either...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 27, 2011)

me either.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool thread...... im usin a 600W with a air cooled reflector with a sunmaster dual spectrum bulb for the 1st time now......what can i say?..... WOW!!

peace


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 27, 2011)

*How much longer would you wait?




*


----------



## marmarb (Jan 27, 2011)

id say 2-3 weeks


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 27, 2011)

I figured I would give you guys a look at what I have going on. I took some pictures of my mothers, the really green one is the MK mom, and the one with some yellowing is the Violator mom, which is looking better now that I removed all that yellow stuff. Also gave them a big of big bloom with the veg nutes, they like the micros in the big bloom during veg as well. The clone in the 1 gallon potter is an MK Ultra that is going into my flowering tent as soon as I take out the rest of my Big Devil, which is what you see hanging, I chopped the top due to need. She was almost done, most of the trich heads were milky white, good enough when your out. The ones in the tray are mostly MK and Violator, 2 Galaxy, and a Motavation I think might be in there, or maybe its Wappa I dont remember. But its hidden by the others its so small. Once my Fast Bud its done, I will probably replace it with either a Violator clone or a Galaxy. The little MK clone at the front of the group picture of the clones topped itself basically by the top part dying off and the 2 side branches it had took over. The tip is mostly grow back but the other two tops are still dominant it seems. My flowering girls are probably a good 2 weeks worth of growth behind where they should be due to the bulb being half dead. They are picking back up nicely with my replacement bulb in. I need a new one very soon, and a good one. Probably will just get a Hortilux Eye. No one seems to have any problems with them, and they produce nice buds. Any way pictures...


----------



## daz321 (Jan 27, 2011)

Swapped my girlfriend's tampons with party poppers. Absolutely no sense of humour that girl.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 27, 2011)

That MK mom is super thick, I cant see through or get my hand into the middle of it because there is so much vegetation, its a little beast of a bush. Its amazing all of that grew back from one little branch I had left on her to reveg. Well I left a bunch of shit on her but chopped all that off once some reveg started at the bottom, any way just bored, take care club 600.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

Kicked it Bajafox and his homie for a bit today whilst picking up a couple Acapulco Gold yins. Pretty cool dude and very hospitable.

Here's the little girlies he hooked me up with:


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Do you know the difference between Bubba Kush and Pre 98 Bubba Kush?


Sorry man I wish I did. All I know is I used to be a Bubba Kush hater (too trendy here in SoCal) but after growing this Pre 98 I became a believer. I just had a few people over (including Dezracer) and sampled some that was just over 2 weeks cured, it is a pretty potent plant IMHO. Dezracer took some home so hopefully he can chime in later 



DST said:


> Funny, I just mentioned Cali Connections to someone else....spooky.


IMO, it is something worth experiencing at least once, at least the Sour OG, the smell is very distinct and unlike anything you're used to. 



greenjambo said:


> Cheer's for the head's up on the widdow mate!
> That be some nice Sour OG bajafox! Is that kind'a the same as the DOG's? Need to check out cali conn.


Thanks, as mentioned no it's not related to the DOG's, Sour OG is a cross between Original Sour Diesel and San Fernando Valley OG Kush (San Fernando Valley, California) I am yet to see a pure SFV OG Kush anywhere in San Diego though, it must be a Northern California strain. 

IMO, Cali Connections strains are legit as far as the Sour OG, hopefully I get a chance to grow some of his other strains in the near future


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Kicked it Bajafox and his homie for a bit today whilst picking up a couple Acapulco Gold yins. Pretty cool dude and very hospitable.
> 
> Here's the little girlies he hooked me up with:


Thanks DR, I'm so glad they found new homes, they were very very close to being aborted...

I hope they do well for you


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Sorry man I wish I did. All I know is I used to be a Bubba Kush hater (too trendy here in SoCal) but after growing this Pre 98 I became a believer. I just had a few people over (including Dezracer) and sampled some that was just over 2 weeks cured, it is a pretty potent plant IMHO. Dezracer took some home so hopefully he can chime in later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had the choice of clones pre 98 and reg Bubba and I got reg bubba. Hope I didnt make the wrong choice!!


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure it will do well for you, I've smoked both and they seem to yield well and smoke well but the Pre 98 seems to have more of a "medicinal" value to it, IMO.

Hopefully Dezracer can chime in after he smokes the samples I gave him


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok, so I decided to stick with my 2 600 watters. I have a 4x4 flood tray, what should I put in it to get the best yield?
How long should I veg, and how many?


----------



## bajafox (Jan 27, 2011)

_Personally_, I would veg at least 9 plants between 8 to 10 weeks in 3 gallon pots then flip the switch. 

It's up to you if you decide to super crop, top, lst, etc...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2011)

9 plants is good but you can start with 16 in that size tray and then weed out the smaller weaker ones leaving you with 9-12 to flower. You'd really have to use your own judgement as to when it's time to start flowering your ladies. Just start vegging them and when you feel they are of good size, can the weak ones and flower the best. You can always post up some pics of the vegging plants asking for opinions once they're getting along in there doing their thang.

Keep in mind that every strain is different and will have different growth rates so it's hard to pin down an exact veg period.

I wouldn't veg that long in hydro, esp if the plants will be flowered under the 600s as they can't penetrate enough plant material to effectively flower massive plants. If vegged in hydro for 8 weeks the plants will be monsters.

If it were soil you could probably get away with a long veg like that on 9 plants though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

bajafox said:


> _Personally_, I would veg at least 9 plants between 8 to 10 weeks in 3 gallon pots then flip the switch.
> 
> It's up to you if you decide to super crop, top, lst, etc...





Dezracer said:


> 9 plants is good but you can start with 16 in that size tray and then weed out the smaller weaker ones leaving you with 9-12 to flower. You'd really have to use your own judgement as to when it's time to start flowering your ladies. Just start vegging them and when you feel they are of good size, can the weak ones and flower the best. You can always post up some pics of the vegging plants asking for opinions once they're getting along in there doing their thang.
> 
> Keep in mind that every strain is different and will have different growth rates so it's hard to pin down an exact veg period.
> 
> ...


 Why is the hydro veg shorter? 
Can I run different strains in one hydro tray?
I have never topped etc, so I dont know how that will affect yield


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 28, 2011)

Morning all, another early and busy one today, so just doing my rounds. Catch y'all soon!

jambbo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool thread...... im usin a 600W with a air cooled reflector with a sunmaster dual spectrum bulb for the 1st time now......what can i say?..... WOW!!
> 
> peace


Welcome Pukka Bud.....600's rock for sure!!!



MuntantLizzard said:


> *How much longer would you wait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple...have you flushed yet?



Outdoorindica said:


> I figured I would give you guys a look at what I have going on. I took some pictures of my mothers, the really green one is the MK mom, and the one with some yellowing is the Violator mom, which is looking better now that I removed all that yellow stuff. Also gave them a big of big bloom with the veg nutes, they like the micros in the big bloom during veg as well. The clone in the 1 gallon potter is an MK Ultra that is going into my flowering tent as soon as I take out the rest of my Big Devil, which is what you see hanging, I chopped the top due to need. She was almost done, most of the trich heads were milky white, good enough when your out. The ones in the tray are mostly MK and Violator, 2 Galaxy, and a Motavation I think might be in there, or maybe its Wappa I dont remember. But its hidden by the others its so small. Once my Fast Bud its done, I will probably replace it with either a Violator clone or a Galaxy. The little MK clone at the front of the group picture of the clones topped itself basically by the top part dying off and the 2 side branches it had took over. The tip is mostly grow back but the other two tops are still dominant it seems. My flowering girls are probably a good 2 weeks worth of growth behind where they should be due to the bulb being half dead. They are picking back up nicely with my replacement bulb in. I need a new one very soon, and a good one. Probably will just get a Hortilux Eye. No one seems to have any problems with them, and they produce nice buds. Any way pictures...
> View attachment 1407367View attachment 1407366View attachment 1407365View attachment 1407364View attachment 1407368View attachment 1407369View attachment 1407370View attachment 1407371View attachment 1407372


Interesting colours OD....getting all Avatar on us eh!



Dezracer said:


> Kicked it Bajafox and his homie for a bit today whilst picking up a couple Acapulco Gold yins. Pretty cool dude and very hospitable.
> 
> Here's the little girlies he hooked me up with:


Now that's cool lads!!!! DST likes this, hahaha...



bajafox said:


> Sorry man I wish I did. All I know is I used to be a Bubba Kush hater (too trendy here in SoCal) but after growing this Pre 98 I became a believer. I just had a few people over (including Dezracer) and sampled some that was just over 2 weeks cured, it is a pretty potent plant IMHO. Dezracer took some home so hopefully he can chime in later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well his strains might be legit, but first impression on the guy....I am note too sure. Perhaps like his plants, he would grow on me. I never really met him officially as I avoided doing so, but I spoke to him and gave him some advise about Amsterdam. He was in my friends coffeeshop last night and boy was he bigging up the the original sour d, and also talking horse about some other things which didn't impress me....ah well. He also said that he had posted some gear over and was going to come in and show everyone what amazing smoke he had....deary me.



bassman999 said:


> Why is the hydro veg shorter?
> Can I run different strains in one hydro tray?
> I have never topped etc, so I dont know how that will affect yield


Supposedly quicker growth through direct delivery of nutrients to the plant I would have thought.
I am sure I have seen other do it....in fact Interga ran a few strains from the same rez.
Topping creates more main branches, but the size of the pot and amount of time feeding normally dictates yield. I ran a direct comparison with two idenatical headband clones, one as topped, the other had 1 main cola, and both came out at the exact saem weight, to within 1/2 a gram. So really no difference at all. But this is also strian dependant I think.



greenjambo said:


> Morning all, another early and busy one today, so just doing my rounds. Catch y'all soon!
> 
> jambbo;>)


Morning busy bee.

Peace to all the 600 watter, have a great Friday people.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2011)

Busy busy busy. Now did they rename the east coast sour diesel cut to jus sour d and shurly the headband is the same thing as the thingy?


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

Lost in a sea of "things"...


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah, the DOGS are HB x OG.. sour og is Sour D x OG


Yeah, new all that mate, was just meaning the similarity's in the two plant's was all man!

:edit. Think Westy got what i was saying!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok, so I decided to stick with my 2 600 watters. I have a 4x4 flood tray, what should I put in it to get the best yield?
> How long should I veg, and how many?


Weed !


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think i just popped a jack herer cross.


Everytime I log into the 600 I see this post by T and think of "Trouser Tent"....and what makes you think you did T, are you not 100%? lol.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Weed !


I would recommend a good yielding weed as well, and one that likes indoors, haha.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously though Bassman999, that's pretty wide angled question. Whats your preferences? Head High, Psychadelic highs, body hits, combo's, couch locks...it's all a matter of tatse. Or if you are just selling it and this is your first grow, I would suggest something like a Power Plant (if you are selling) they grow just looking at them and produce huge yields. If you want to smoke it yourself you will need to provide details on taste...


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for all the posts, I just got all excited and giddy like a giggling girl when I saw Endyls post, it did make me smile. Anyway, here are the pics of the OG that were gifted to me by the fairy and I must say I have been a bit of a c_nt to them to say the least. However they will still give me something good to smoke and as long as there enough for a wee bit of Percy then I am not bothered about yield.

OG Larry xOG Platinum and OG Larry x OG Larry 

Very skinny leaves, nothing like the OG Kush cut that I have.


Will keep you updated on their progress, hopefully it will improve.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Weed !


 ^^^ lulz ^^^​


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

i see you also got the giddy school girl effect Don, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2011)

those leaves look well skinny for a cross with so much OG in it!?

and yeah tittering away merrily hahahah tits lmao silly mood today must be fritag


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

I know, they are like anorexic super models...if there is such a thing so skinny.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> those leaves look well skinny for a cross with so much OG in it!?
> 
> and yeah tittering away merrily hahahah tits lmao silly mood today must be fritag


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 28, 2011)

Ha ha going Avatar, no DST but with those UFOs hovering above them they do look a bit alien. I want to start some headband so bad but just don't have the room for them, hell I don't have a home for all these clone yet either...If only medical was legal here then I could gift some out. If it was spring I would be able to give some away, but alas it is January, and the ground is covered in snow here. Not like the Cali guys who could be flowering girls outdoors right now, and very well should be if they are not. I know I would be with temps in the 70s and 80s, and short light periods.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

The rains are still enough to affect them outside right now, tho... that's the only bummer. At least depending on where you are in the state. I fought mold to hell and back this fall, and so did a lot of other growers out here who were planted outside bc of the early rains. And we had hot days after the rains, too, that you'da thought would have helped dry things out. 70's and 80's unfortunately only happen in the southern part of the state right now... Stay warm!



Outdoorindica said:


> Ha ha going Avatar, no DST but with those UFOs hovering above them they do look a bit alien. I want to start some headband so bad but just don't have the room for them, hell I don't have a home for all these clone yet either...If only medical was legal here then I could gift some out. If it was spring I would be able to give some away, but alas it is January, and the ground is covered in snow here. Not like the Cali guys who could be flowering girls outdoors right now, and very well should be if they are not. I know I would be with temps in the 70s and 80s, and short light periods.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanx DST and END for the replies.

I added pics of my 2 clones they look not so good today....


Outdoor, I live in Cali, but cant grow outdoors yet. It is like 55* for a high daily temp...lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

Right, Bassman? It's effing freezing here right now. Hell, at 830 it's still low 40's. FML! It's been a cold damn winter for us.  More rain coming, too. I'd love to throw an extra cutting I have outside, but I can't imagine it'd weather the weather, er something.



bassman999 said:


> Thanx DST and END for the replies.
> 
> I added pics of my 2 clones they look not so good today....
> View attachment 1408296View attachment 1408297View attachment 1408298
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, and btw, looks like you're overwatering a little. I'd back off and let 'em dry out a good 2-3 days. . . then you should be golden 



bassman999 said:


> Thanx DST and END for the replies.
> 
> I added pics of my 2 clones they look not so good today....
> View attachment 1408296View attachment 1408297View attachment 1408298
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh, and btw, looks like you're overwatering a little. I'd back off and let 'em dry out a good 2-3 days. . . then you should be golden


 I watered once when I got the clones and then again yday that was 5 days later. I know it looks like over-watering, but they looked like that b4 I watered them, and they were dry.

They started looking droopy after I switched from florescent to MH. I dont know if temp might be a problem, or just too much light?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm. That is a stumper. How close is your light to your plants?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hmm. That is a stumper. How close is your light to your plants?


It was 20" now it is 28" from the plants. The light meter is pegged at plant level.
I noticed yday the grow area was 93*F I raised the light added a lil fan (gonna put a better one in there later, and left the door open. Now temp is 82*F
Still too hot I think.
That one clone came with a yellow leaf btw,,,but got more yellow with time.
That MH ballast is fucking HOT to the touch! It is the cause of the heat, problem is, it is a 1 piece thing.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, yeah, that prolly has something to do with it. Growth begins to stunt over 80*F, and all sortsa bad shit happens above 90. Throwing a bigger fan in the room will def help w/ circulation etc, so you can't go wrong there. Sounds like your light was too close, too, but like you're on the right track. If you get a big fan in there, try pointing it at your hood/ballast, and that should help cool things down. . .


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh, yeah, that prolly has something to do with it. Growth begins to stunt over 80*F, and all sortsa bad shit happens above 90. Throwing a bigger fan in the room will def help w/ circulation etc, so you can't go wrong there. Sounds like your light was too close, too, but like you're on the right track. If you get a big fan in there, try pointing it at your hood/ballast, and that should help cool things down. . .


 It is a commercial light, with a bell like reflector...Ok I am gonna add pics to show you.... The white part is the ballast. I put a meat thermometer on it and it showed 160* on the surface.

This is how plants looked b4 the light


and now....

View attachment 1408414


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

I raised the light some more....It was growing sooo fast and really looking good too. Do you think it can recover?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

160? Damn, the chicken is about done, son! Kidding... 

Yeah, they can totally recover. I've fucked plants up before, and all it takes is a little love to get them back. You're still in pretty good shape by the looks of things. Looks like those top leaves are reaching up ok. Now just to get the other ones there, too. Careful, tho. With all the added heat, and air movement if you get a fan, your soil is going to dry up a lot faster. Just keep an eye on it...



bassman999 said:


> I raised the light some more....It was growing sooo fast and really looking good too. Do you think it can recover?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Ha ha going Avatar, no DST but with those UFOs hovering above them they do look a bit alien. I want to start some headband so bad but just don't have the room for them, hell I don't have a home for all these clone yet either...If only medical was legal here then I could gift some out. If it was spring I would be able to give some away, but alas it is January, and the ground is covered in snow here. Not like the Cali guys who could be flowering girls outdoors right now, and very well should be if they are not. I know I would be with temps in the 70s and 80s, and short light periods.


 Much easier to flower outside now in socal then it was during the winter, that is for sure!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

What? You guys are already done with winter down there? Lucky buggers. . . 



billcollector99 said:


> Much easier to flower outside now in socal then it was during the winter, that is for sure!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> 160? Damn, the chicken is about done, son! Kidding...
> 
> Yeah, they can totally recover. I've fucked plants up before, and all it takes is a little love to get them back. You're still in pretty good shape by the looks of things. Looks like those top leaves are reaching up ok. Now just to get the other ones there, too. Careful, tho. With all the added heat, and air movement if you get a fan, your soil is going to dry up a lot faster. Just keep an eye on it...


 Thanx for the help 
repped ya


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2011)

hey guys i was going through a grow catalogue called urban gardener and found some cool new shit if no one has already.

first is the h150 led it is just one light instead of a bunch of them on a small panel. it looks to be about an inch long and puts out alot of light supposedly. I am not a LED fan at all though just thought it was cool. it can be found at kessil.com

second is a 1500 watt ballest called the sun system galaxy. it has a setting for 400,600,1000, and 1500 watts. never sen a 1500 watter so thought id share it. from sunlight supply.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> What? You guys are already done with winter down there? Lucky buggers. . .


What little winter we had, if you wanna call it that. The marine layer made it so gray and cloudy out that half my ladies didnt grow right.

As of now, its 10am already 63 out and we are supposed to get a high of 70.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have heard of 1500 watters, but never seen them


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2011)

here is a link to the ballest.
http://pgsgrow.com/blog/category/ballasts/


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 28, 2011)

> A couple...have you flushed yet?


Lol haha I Flushed...This morning.
But I never flush my plants because there's nothing to flush out.
Used Dyna--grow once in veg, Alaska morebloom twice.
Now they get just molasses and water.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Lol haha I Flushed...This morning.
> But I never flush my plants because there's nothing to flush out.
> Used Dyna--grow once in veg, Alaska morebloom twice.
> Now they get just molasses and water.



is your soil nutrient rich? im just wondering how you get away with 3 feeds


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously. It's been a weird season this year. It's been cold as hell up here, but then we have some days that are pushing 70. The cherry blossoms don't know what to do, and start popping out their pretty little petals, and I'm just as confused as they are. Is it April already? No, no it's not. Now we're back to frigid fucking high 40's.. low 50's as our high, if we're lucky! 

Yeah, my fall OD cycle was waaaayyyyy late due to fog hampering my agenda. Then the rains came early, and really mucked everything up. Total shit show, lol!



billcollector99 said:


> What little winter we had, if you wanna call it that. The marine layer made it so gray and cloudy out that half my ladies didnt grow right.
> 
> As of now, its 10am already 63 out and we are supposed to get a high of 70.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2011)

we had a fucked up summer last year here i southern oregon in the beginning and now we are having a early spring it seems like the plants are being tricked into blossoming. it has been getting up to 55 here in the day


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw those when I was looking at bulbs. First I saw a 1500w bulb and thought, WTF? Then I searched a bit and found the ballasts which are pretty crazy IMO.


BTW Baja, I really liked that pre '98 Bubba. Put some through the vape last night and thought the taste was much better than the stuff I got form my neighbor. I'd say it's a bit more potent too as his was a bit of a disappointment after all the hype. They both smell equally as good I think but don't smell exactly the same. Thanks for the samples!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Whats up 600 brothers and sisters. Been awhile since i posted up any pics for the club. So heres a copy paste from the CAVE!!! enjoy!


Ill do my best to explain as i go. First a few overall shots












Timewarp in the front


Dog Kush's 




Joint break lol. 







As you can see the cave is slap full of plants. I decided to seperate them all from under the 600's and utilize the rest of the floor space in the room so they can get better light penetration. Ive moved the 600's about a foot forward and moved the 1000 watter into the middle of the room. Now everthing is getting killer lumens lol. Even the lower branches so i think they will really enjoy this new arrangment. 

Now for a few mug shots. 



Timewarp "mini" The smaller pheno in this batch. 


This is 3 Dogs in 1 pot. basically stripped down so the main cola forms and thats it. 


Another Dog.


Timewarp "Bertha" Big pheno 



Grape Ape


Another Dog


Timewarp "Bertha" 


Dog mother plant of all the dogs in this room.


I think this one is a Blue Widow.


Def a blue widow


Another shot of TW Bertha



This is another Timewarp which ive yet to name. Its kinda the medium sized pheno of the 3. 


Headband 1


Headband 2



Timewarp colas

That about covers the flower room. All the plants are entering week 4 flower. Soil im feeding just water unless i notice signs of def then ill add some nutes per the plants needs. All the hydro are being fed the same diet at 1200 ppm of flower A & B Dutchmasters gold. 100ml of zone and ph 5.5-5.8 checking daily now as they are drinking ALOT this last week. Today i just finished a fresh res change. Good to go. 

Now for a look at the males or whats left of them lol. 


This is the Romulan Timewarp stud. Ive collected a gang of pollen from this dude. 


A lil blurry but you can see the spluffage. 

The Timewarp male i chopped at first sight of spluff and hung upside down in a garbage bag. Didnt seem to work as good as i hoped but i did get some pollen from him. 


The bottom corner of the bag collected some pollen the bag itself is coated so keeping the whole thing bag and swabbing the jizz out haha fun stuff lol. 

Peace 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's a couple copy/paste pics of the scrog from this morning.

Afghan Kush


White Widow


Cataract Kush


Another Afghan Kush


Sorry they're a little blurry.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 28, 2011)

i miss posting in here!..im gunna try to bust out the camera tonight and get some shots of my flower room!


----------



## bajafox (Jan 28, 2011)

Great updates 1BMM and DR!



Dezracer said:


> BTW Baja, I really liked that pre '98 Bubba. Put some through the vape last night and thought the taste was much better than the stuff I got form my neighbor. I'd say it's a bit more potent too as his was a bit of a disappointment after all the hype. They both smell equally as good I think but don't smell exactly the same. Thanks for the samples!!


Thanks, if I wasn't running dry soon I would have definitely given you some more to try out. I can't wait to see what it's like in another 2 weeks  I'm only going to cure about a gram and a half that long...

Good to meet you yesterday, hopefully it was my error for poor results with the first AG and not the plants genes. Can't wait to see them flowering in your set up


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice and frosty Dez!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> is your soil nutrient rich? im just wondering how you get away with 3 feeds


Well, its 100%black humus, compost peat, organic soil, perlite.
Added molasses to feed the microbes in the humus and compost.
some Medina Soil activator to get some things going.
I didn't however get my microbes in time for this run.


Lets get off of the chemical dependency. I say.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

Heres a few of my G-13 haze under my 600W


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Well, its 100%black humus, compost peat, organic soil, perlite.
> Added molasses to feed the microbes in the humus and compost.
> some Medina Soil activator to get some things going.
> I didn't however get my microbes in time for this run.
> ...


im trying to do my veggies all organic this year and was just wondering, im building up a soil from what i can get ahold of. so far i just have some vital earths bat and sea bird gauno. i hear alot about microbes. what do they do?
i am also growing a few plants with chem nutes to see if the organic veggies taste better cuz i can never tell the difference so im gonna try for my self


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 28, 2011)

You will need a compost pile, just rake all your leaves up in a pile sit for almost a year and till it in.
We buy super cheap topsoil, humus & compost peat less than $2 for a 1.5cuft. till that in till your compost is ready.
Fish emulsion is the stuff! Guano is great too, I'd save that for some smoke.



> *i hear alot about microbes. what do they do*


http://www.supremegrowers.com/categories/growth-stimulators/

check them out.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking real nice PUKKA BUD. Ive always wanted to give coco a run.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 28, 2011)

Is G-13 the real deal?
The strain the our goverment grows in Mississippi?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 28, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> You will need a compost pile, just rake all your leaves up in a pile sit for almost a year and till it in.
> We buy super cheap topsoil, humus & compost peat less than $2 for a 1.5cuft. till that in till your compost is ready.
> Fish emulsion is the stuff! Guano is great too, I'd save that for some smoke.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info and link.
i dont have time to make compost this year but will make one for next year maybe. i got a bunch of topsoil from last year. i am also going to be adding used coffee grounds for N. cuz it does not need composted first and also i will use powdered egg shells for calcium, and any other natural source of nutes that does not need composted. the guanos i have is just a few 1 ounce sample bags but its better then nothing, i am getting more soon hopefully.
the main thing i need to add to the soil is something to make it more airy, maybe alot of perlite or something or maybe some one has a recommendation.
as for saving the gaunoes for the pot well im sure ill have more in a year and a half when i can grow again. but i am going to be doing side by side comparisons with organic and chem ferts to see witch yields more and see the difference in taste. ive had organic and chem nute fed weed and they tasted the same burnt the same but i do not know how they grew and i dont trust any one who says its100 percent organic unless i know for sure it is so i am going to see for my self. i might just do it on some veggie to see if they grow better in chem nutes or organic and then see if they have a taste difference


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ibadmason....Definately not garbage in those trash cans...and what a good idea for a pot because they are taller than they are wide. great looking girls

Dez I love the cataract strain, it has a different look to it I havent seen..great looking.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the info and link.
> i dont have time to make compost this year but will make one for next year maybe. i got a bunch of topsoil from last year. i am also going to be adding used coffee grounds for N. cuz it does not need composted first and also i will use powdered egg shells for calcium, and any other natural source of nutes that does not need composted. the guanos i have is just a few 1 ounce sample bags but its better then nothing, i am getting more soon hopefully.
> the main thing i need to add to the soil is something to make it more airy, maybe alot of perlite or something or maybe some one has a recommendation.
> as for saving the gaunoes for the pot well im sure ill have more in a year and a half when i can grow again. but i am going to be doing side by side comparisons with organic and chem ferts to see witch yields more and see the difference in taste. ive had organic and chem nute fed weed and they tasted the same burnt the same but i do not know how they grew and i dont trust any one who says its100 percent organic unless i know for sure it is so i am going to see for my self. i might just do it on some veggie to see if they grow better in chem nutes or organic and then see if they have a taste difference


No perlite that's for containers. There this gardening book I forget the name but I remember the method.
W.O.R.K. I also forgot what it meant. but our garden is just fine.

But If you have clay like we do, the general rule of thumb is Add Organic Matter. Enough of it will fluff it up.
Compost is the best organic matter in your yard. Try not to compost weeds though makes them hard to get 
rid of. 

Rabbit poop is Fast 6weeks and its real cool.
Cow shit. We go over where we used to get shrooms and collect Dried shit that looks like brown Grass.
that pile is going to be there for a year, stop adding hot stuff about 6 months through

Hydro is missing some taste.I think it grows too fast too. and our water table is getting pollution from
us pouring out old nutrients, mainly nitrogen. I dont know about you but I drink Well water.

Year and a half???? Come over here. No Restrictions!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Great updates 1BMM and DR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feeling is mutual and I'm still on the fence with the Afghan myself. The most dense nugs for me so far, smelled heavenly and tasted good for the short time it cured but wasn't as potent as I thought it would've been. The ones going now are clones of the others but already look better than their moms did so I think this round will be better. If not I'll drop the strain




1badmasonman said:


> Nice and frosty Dez!!!


Thanks homie.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking real nice PUKKA BUD. Ive always wanted to give coco a run.


Thanks mate... id deff recommend the canna coco!

peace


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ibadmason....Definately not garbage in those trash cans...and what a good idea for a pot because they are taller than they are wide. great looking girls
> 
> Dez I love the cataract strain, it has a different look to it I havent seen..great looking.


Thank you for that, It's appreciated.

@ PUKKA - Beautiful plants and killer pics. Nice show!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Is G-13 the real deal?
> The strain the our goverment grows in Mississippi?


Its G-13 Haze bud.....dont no about goverment

peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thank you for that, It's appreciated.
> 
> @ PUKKA - Beautiful plants and killer pics. Nice show!


Thanks bud!........Theres a load more in my thread the links in my singature

peace


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


>


Pukka Bud, What do you call that strange growth?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention how shitty my grow looks...
That soil mix im useing isn't right.
I suggest we try https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/44686-subcools-super-soil.html < that is a link, All of us lets go look for a second.
I 'm planing on halting my future plans till I get everything in order.

So chity I super cropped after this photo and lowered my batwing. for more light!
View attachment 1408696


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Pukka Bud, What do you call that strange growth?


I dont know never seen anythin like it!, my little fan i have blowin under my 600w a/c reflector stopped workin and the top of the plant got burt a little alls good know tho

peace


----------



## bajafox (Jan 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> The feeling is mutual and I'm still on the fence with the Afghan myself. The most dense nugs for me so far, smelled heavenly and tasted good for the short time it cured but wasn't as potent as I thought it would've been. The ones going now are clones of the others but already look better than their moms did so I think this round will be better. If not I'll drop the strain
> 
> Thanks homie.


Same here, the top I took and cloned is ready to go but I'm going to wait until I chop down 2 more girls around Feb 3 or so. That way she'll have plenty of room to spread her legs  If this one doesn't do well then I will probably donate the 3rd Afghan Kush I have going

I have a Power Skunk and my Delilah #5 ready go go also 

My first Power Skunk doesn't seem to be doing so well either, I have 2 other seeds from the same breeder and 2 of her clones vegging. I hope she blows up these last few weeks because I was kind of looking forward to this strain


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not really know what you are fretting about, kush fan leaves often look like that. Just keep doing what you are doing, the new growth looks fine...quite stressing, the plant can tell, lol.


bassman999 said:


> I raised the light some more....It was growing sooo fast and really looking good too. Do you think it can recover?


 
Hell fookin yeh Badman, goin out in a blaze buddy!!!


1badmasonman said:


> Whats up 600 brothers and sisters. Been awhile since i posted up any pics for the club. So heres a copy paste from the CAVE!!! enjoy!
> 
> 
> Ill do my best to explain as i go. First a few overall shots
> ...





Dezracer said:


> Here's a couple copy/paste pics of the scrog from this morning.
> 
> Afghan Kush
> 
> ...


That ok, lovely pics Dez!!!



PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres a few of my G-13 haze under my 600W
> 
> View attachment 1408557View attachment 1408558View attachment 1408559View attachment 1408560View attachment 1408561View attachment 1408562View attachment 1408565View attachment 1408569View attachment 1408571View attachment 1408572View attachment 1408573





PUKKA BUD said:


> I dont know never seen anythin like it!, my little fan i have blowin under my 600w a/c reflector stopped workin and the top of the plant got burt a little alls good know tho
> 
> peace


Nice pics as well Pukka, that does like like quite weirdy.

Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanx for the reassurance DST. They were standing up tall nd proud till I baked em....lol. That ballast is 160* on the surface. I called the company and a tech told me they can get to 90*C so I guess it isnt gonna catch fire just make hella heat. I am gonna run a tube in there and pipe in or out air, not decided yet.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 28, 2011)

pukka-looks great.

dez-the widow is sticky. niiice.

1bmm-WOW.....thats all I can say.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanx Seedless


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 28, 2011)

No 1bmm, thank you for sharing that CAVE with us. seriously inspirational.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been liking this tune lately a bit and saw this video on youtube for it:

[video=youtube;1S35THmZD_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S35THmZD_E&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> No 1bmm, thank you for sharing that CAVE with us. seriously inspirational.


 
I know, right? That place has gone all crazy and I can only imagine how it's going to look in another couple weeks.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I know, right? That place has gone all crazy and I can only imagine how it's going to look in another couple weeks.


He's gonna be a trimmin' fool.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Going to be a real nail biter come weeks 7-8 lol. The Dogs are some stinky bitches & the TW aint much quieter on the smell factor lol. No house guest's in the forseeable future for me hahaha. peace


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx for the reassurance DST. They were standing up tall nd proud till I baked em....lol. That ballast is 160* on the surface. I called the company and a tech told me they can get to 90*C so I guess it isnt gonna catch fire just make hella heat. I am gonna run a tube in there and pipe in or out air, not decided yet.


The ballast you are using is what we use on construction sites for temporary lighting throughout the building until all the permanent lighting is working.....I have seen guys take apart the mogul(the ceramic part that the bulb goes into) and lengthen the distance from the ballast to the mogul with Romex(residential wiring found at any hardware store)...pretty easy to do if you want to get that ballast out of the room. you would shit at the temp difference doing it this way if heat is your problem....but my room hits 80* every day


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

my tent finally getting up.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks DST and seedleSs

peace


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I've been liking this tune lately a bit and saw this video on youtube for it:
> 
> [video=youtube;1S35THmZD_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S35THmZD_E&feature=fvw[/video]


 Great, thought I was the only trance guy around here!


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> The ballast you are using is what we use on construction sites for temporary lighting throughout the building until all the permanent lighting is working.....I have seen guys take apart the mogul(the ceramic part that the bulb goes into) and lengthen the distance from the ballast to the mogul with Romex(residential wiring found at any hardware store)...pretty easy to do if you want to get that ballast out of the room. you would shit at the temp difference doing it this way if heat is your problem....but my room hits 80* every day


 I am thinking about doing that. I cant believe the heat it makes!! Un-fucking real! My other 3 hid ballasts just get kinda luke warm to the tough at most. I ran a 6" duct into there with a high output pc fan for now till I figuire it out. gonna go in there in a few and see if the temps went down.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my tent finally getting up.


 gonna be a nice grow man! 
Why some in cups and some in pots?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's what my Warlock looks like now...starting to pack on the nuggets....she's in a 10gal. pot and lst'd to the max and topped.......little slut.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

The "rasta fairy" strikes again. She came with gifts from our UK friends good lads they are.  She came bairing a new variety white psycho. Cant wait to try this one out  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy smokes Endls Damn what a beautiful BUSH!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 28, 2011)

If only I could get that bitch to fly this way....uggghhhh.....I want a DNA genetics tube from their shop in the Dam if she could lugg it across the pond.

Thanks 1BMM....your room is fkn sic too!!!! That looks like way too much trimming for me though...I hate that part...if you can believe that.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> *Great, thought I was the only trance guy around here!
> *
> I am thinking about doing that. I cant believe the heat it makes!! Un-fucking real! My other 3 hid ballasts just get kinda luke warm to the tough at most. I ran a 6" duct into there with a high output pc fan for now till I figuire it out. gonna go in there in a few and see if the temps went down.


More into Dubstep and that's pretty much a Dubstep remix of a trance song.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> gonna be a nice grow man!
> Why some in cups and some in pots?


its my little cup army.  just wanna see how it does, i may still up pot a few.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

Potted some clones in an effort to keep up with the flower rooms.

There's 5 Purple Haze and 5 DOG Kush.
MY DOG pound.....................and one Purple Haze.


Below is 4 of the Purple Haze with the other plants I already had in there.


There's 9 more clones under the dome that weren't quite ready.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think I'll be able to keep up with all three setups but I'll do the best I can with what I got. I flowered my mother plants with the intention of growing out some new ones but they won't be ready in time. I'm ending up with a Bubba, a Blue Widow, two Acapulco Golds, 6 DOGs (maybe 7), 5 Pruple Haze and a few Headband. That's including the clones in the dome.

What I want is a SLH mother (don't have any SLH at the mo), a Bubba mother, a DOG mother and either a Blue Widow or Sour Grapes for the last mother (don't have any Sour Grapes right now either). 4 total and I'd like to throw a plant of something different into the mix whenever I can so I can keep checking out new strains.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

been smokin on some purple kush listening to this song. Groovy fkn beats 

[youtube]KmWR8vZRf_w[/youtube]

Have a kush night


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice and tidey Dez you must have your hands full with 3 to babysit sheesh. Good work dez


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks homie. It's become a second job for sure but at leat it's still part time, lol.

I was just running through everything in my head while eating dinner and figured out that with what I've currently got in veg I will be able to make it work to keep three going. The only thing that's going to end up waiting is the vertical room. 

Can't win em all...

I think I'd like to do some extra planning on strains for the vertical anyway. I want it to be as good as I get it to see the potential.

I like that jam you put up too.

I was low on the seed starting mix so I mixed what I had left with FFOF to be able to pot those clones so I'll be crossing my fingers that their new home isn't too hot for the baby roots.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

Shouldn't be a prob, as clones are as old as the donor would be. if it wont burn her it wont burn them.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> More into Dubstep and that's pretty much a Dubstep remix of a trance song.


 Tell me some more dubstep artists/songs that are good I wanna check it out. Thanx


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its my little cup army.  just wanna see how it does, i may still up pot a few.


 So they are all from seed, and waiting tosee how they do b4 they graduate to a pot....lol?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Tell me some more dubstep artists/songs that are good I wanna check it out. Thanx
> 
> So they are all from seed, and waiting tosee how they do b4 they graduate to a pot....lol?


yes, if i decide to re-pot. i may hust have acup army.. i figure i can get a 1/4 per cup.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a quick update on my current grow of three Matanuska Thunderfuck plants.

Growing much more rapidly now.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting strain Doobie and glad to see you back around man. Can you tell us a bit about the lineage? Loving how yoa hooked up ole rog aswell hahah.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Interesting strain Doobie and glad to see you back around man. Can you tell us a bit about the lineage? Loving how yoa hooked up ole rog aswell hahah.


Hi, 1bad:
My friend, whom I used to buy from, gets his supply from an old grower who has kept some original MTF genetics in tact from 30+ years ago. 
I managed to get about 24 seeds and have grown 6 of my seeds so far (all germinated, and all were females). 
I spent about the first 40 years of my life in Alaska, and smoking this MTF is like traveling back to 1978 in Spenard, stoned to incapacitance, listening to the random gunfire around the neighborhood at night (there were over 100 whorehouses lining Spenard Road, and even more bars & speakeasies). Good times... good times... 

**here is a post from another website that does an okay job of explaining some of the history & mythos of true MTF


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Tell me some more dubstep artists/songs that are good I wanna check it out. Thanx



I like a lot of different types of music. I draw the line at, sorry if I offend anyone here, country music. I can't stand it, like nails on the chalkboard for me.

Check out Deadmau5, UKF, Alborosie has a cool Dubstep version of one of his reggae songs too that I like a lot. I'll check the itunes library to see who else I've got but itprobably won't be tonight. Gonna kick it with the wife tonight.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

I forgot the whole reason I logged back earlier. F'kin Bubba Kush, lol.

I don't know if any of youz check out Nirvana seedbank but I got an email today about their weekend whopper which is as follows:
Buy a 10 pack of Regular NYPD (New York Power Deisel) and get a 10 pack of regular Papaya. The price is appealing to me as is the fact they're all reg seeds but I don't know anyone that's grown the Papaya.

Anyone know if this strain? I'm familiar with the NYPD (actually wearing a NYPD shirt right now) and love the stuff. Haven't grown it yet but know people who have and they're pretty tall plants if not controlled so I would def LST and/or Scrog them. The Papaya is a short plant with a short flowering time according to their site. Don't know anything else about it though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I like a lot of different types of music. I draw the line at, sorry if I offend anyone here, country music. I can't stand it, like nails on the chalkboard for me.
> 
> Check out Deadmau5, UKF, Alborosie has a cool Dubstep version of one of his reggae songs too that I like a lot. I'll check the itunes library to see who else I've got but itprobably won't be tonight. Gonna kick it with the wife tonight.


 I like Deadmau5, but never heard of that genre, assumed it was trance....lol. I am gonna look into the others.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, if i decide to re-pot. i may hust have acup army.. i figure i can get a 1/4 per cup.


get a 1/4 what...pound?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm guessing oz... from the size of the cups. speaking of stuff like that, I got over a half pound off a plant!!! Been thinking all night how I should run that setup again. Don't know why I messed with success. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i miss posting in here!..im gunna try to bust out the camera tonight and get some shots of my flower room!


we miss u postin too,but i seen them "milk shots",might i say were crazy mad!!
get some pics of them lovely ladies...

1BMM,crazyness that is...lol
so dam full that room is.



lovein this pic...........


----------



## MR.Keifbox (Jan 29, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> my new kief box, with a nug of Coletrain in it, good shit that is, killer with a great taste, spice and pine.http://mrkeifboxwoodworking.com/MrKeifboxProducts.aspxView attachment 1375716View attachment 1375717View attachment 1375718View attachment 1375719


really glad you like it , !!!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

I played some of Adrian Sherwoods stuff before on a video I done Badman, these are basically the same guys, Adrian Sherwood, Dub Syndicate, Bim Sherman. They also collaborate with Lee Scratch Perry a lot, previous aweseom albums released under On-u Sound System was "Time Boom de Devil Dead" - that shit rocks dub reggae bru. Anyway, good tunes.


1badmasonman said:


> been smokin on some purple kush listening to this song. Groovy fkn beats
> 
> [youtube]KmWR8vZRf_w[/youtube]
> 
> Have a kush night





Dezracer said:


> Potted some clones in an effort to keep up with the flower rooms.
> 
> There's 5 Purple Haze and 5 DOG Kush.
> MY DOG pound.....................and one Purple Haze.
> ...


The DOG pound!! woohoo, I like it.



DoobieBrother said:


> Just a quick update on my current grow of three Matanuska Thunderfuck plants.
> 
> Growing much more rapidly now.


Thunderfuck, great name, haha. Alright Doob!



genuity said:


> we miss u postin too,but i seen them "milk shots",might i say were crazy mad!!
> get some pics of them lovely ladies...
> 
> 1BMM,crazyness that is...lol
> ...


Awesome bump G, the Badmans room sure is *JUNGLE* man. This goes out to the Badman, may there be peace in your world bru.
[youtube]GmKgsmFKbK8[/youtube]

Peace

DST

p.s lot of kiddy porn on the 600, will get some pics up in a min, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

365 bloody long pages full of outstanding funk. A whole years worth of reading taking a page a day to give it justice. welcome all new readers and good luck lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

I was also listening to this sort of stuff growing up, went to see Gary Clail and Tackhead in concert a few times...a sound system that you heard for the next 3 days!!! Everyone just smoked their brains out at the venues, no one gave a monkeys.
[youtube]e8MN3XcJf_k[/youtube]
[youtube]nN2cZ5andQ0[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

Some buds from the cab....

Romulan Timewarp


Bleeseberry Kush


Timewarp


BX2 Cheese


Peace out,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

that bleesberry looks a doll


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheese at 10 weeks, will probs get another 2


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy cheeseyness, top notch TTT!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2011)

yes that bleeseberry kush is nice lookin dst,all lookin real good
i remember u sayin something bout some strain over there"gucci",did u find anything out about it?

dam that cheese is nice-n-fat....lean wit it,rock wit it TTT.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice TTT, i she lst'd or wha??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2011)

Heh, no LST there, bitch just fell over on her face, a while back, which may or may not have been a side effect of the amount of beer in my system at that point and i just let it grow fallen on it's side  busy keeping everything sneaky sneaky with the new flatmate, so only get 15 minutes here and there during the week to check up on them and water them etc so if they're green, it's good enough for me.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 29, 2011)

MR.Keifbox said:


> really glad you like it , !!!


I remember this box. I just had to have it. MR., I just bookmarked your page, you are now officially on my shopping list.

Duchie


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, 1bad:
> My friend, whom I used to buy from, gets his supply from an old grower who has kept some original MTF genetics in tact from 30+ years ago.
> I managed to get about 24 seeds and have grown 6 of my seeds so far (all germinated, and all were females).
> I spent about the first 40 years of my life in Alaska, and smoking this MTF is like traveling back to 1978 in Spenard, stoned to incapacitance, listening to the random gunfire around the neighborhood at night (there were over 100 whorehouses lining Spenard Road, and even more bars & speakeasies). Good times... good times...
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

Bummed nobody comented on the Papaya but I gues it means nobody knows anything about it, lol. So maybe it's not as good of an ofer after all then getting 10 reg seeds of it for free by purchasing the NYPD.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 29, 2011)

G'day 600. I need to figure out how you guys are pumping these girls out like this, beautiful! I think I have to up my Veg game. Great tunes, liked Tackhead and the heavy political nature of it, and the bass playing kicks it. 

DST; I really like that Romulan Timewarp myself. Is that one of yours? 

I did some tying down yesterday, 6 days into flower, and they're starting to take on a more womanly shape. I will get a couple of shots up later on after I'm done my wake and bake. 

Cheers men...and lady?
Duchie


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 29, 2011)

DST thanks for the kind words bru. Remember that very first vid you posted ohh about a year ago of your jungle with that Adrian Sherwood track. Ive been hooked on Dub Reggae ever since lol. I used to be into alot of hardcore underground gangsta rap. I dont even bump much rap anymore. Ive amassed quite a collection of dub reggae since. My son just loves it too. Hes almost 2 years old and he gets pissed when i shut off the music player hahaha. 

[youtube]nPwcIRkOjGg[/youtube] 

This song hahah. I couldnt find your original vid. Said user removed. 

Peace 600 1BMM


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Bummed nobody comented on the Papaya but I gues it means nobody knows anything about it, lol. So maybe it's not as good of an ofer after all then getting 10 reg seeds of it for free by purchasing the NYPD.


I wouldn't knock it just because no one else has heard of or tried it...I remember seeing something about it in Skunk a while back....I grew out BLZ BUD not knowing the outcome due to the lack of journals on it...let's just say it is in my top three best smokes ever now.....Just because the name doesn't have OG or diesel in it doesn't mean its not good....LOL


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like them purple hues are starting to show a bit. Classic TW


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I wouldn't knock it just because no one else has heard of or tried it...I remember seeing something about it in Skunk a while back....I grew out BLZ BUD not knowing the outcome due to the lack of journals on it...let's just say it is in my top three best smokes ever now.....*Just because the name doesn't have OG or diesel in it doesn't mean its not good....LOL*




This I do know, haha. Since I know I do like the NYPD, maybe I should give the Papaya a whirl afterall. I'm a little hesitant to buy reg seeds from Nirvana though still after getting 8 males out of a 10 pack on then RBC with the other 2 being 1 hermie and 1 male. Probably a fluke thing but still has me a little concerned. 
If that hadn't just happened, I would've ordered them as soon as I read the email and never even asked the question on here. Maybe I should look at another way though since I'm trying the breeding a little. Maybe I should look at it as having a good selection of males to find maself a burly stud to star in the horticultural porn.

To hell with it, I'll order up the deal. Can't seem to figure out a good way to get the SLH clones I want so maybe I should grow the NYPD in it's place. I found some near me but have no way of knowing what pheno they are. I know where the pheno I want is but it's about a 6hr drive from me and don't want to drive the Jeep that far from home. 
If it breaks down near home, no problem. That far from home though, I'd either have to pey a shop to fix it or pay whatever AAA doesn't cover on the tow home so I can fix it. Either way it'd be expensive and if I wait for the bike to take it, I'm not sure the babies would make the ride home.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 29, 2011)

Hah...good shit...strap a plant to the back of the bike and it's one hell of a windy ride home for her...LOL....what kind of jeep you got?....I have an 84 CJ7 that I have tried to get stuck but still unsuccessful....she's parked for now awaiting a Chevy350


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine is a '97 Grand Cherokee. A lot like Jig's ride actually.
I bought it about a year and a half ago with 86K on it fully loaded with leather and all for $4k and it's served me well so far. I just haven't had an older car/truck that didn't at least have a new drivetrain in it for more than 10 years now so I'm still a little aprehensive when it comes to road trips with it.

I'f I took a bike up to get the clones I'd put them in a small cooler or something inside this sweet backpack I have. It's and Enduro pack so it has pockets for everything, even my iPod, and it's big with two straps that cross your front to keep it where it's supposed to be during off road riding. I just think that 6 hours or more is an awful long time to be closed up in a small cooler, inside of a backpack.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Some buds from the cab....
> 
> Romulan Timewarp
> 
> ...


Looks like the Romulan has 8-bladed leaves...Thought always an odd number, unless I miscounted. Big beautiful leaves and buds!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> No perlite that's for containers. There this gardening book I forget the name but I remember the method.
> W.O.R.K. I also forgot what it meant. but our garden is just fine.
> 
> But If you have clay like we do, the general rule of thumb is Add Organic Matter. Enough of it will fluff it up.
> ...


thanks again for all the info, i will be using cow shit for sure this year and it is all aged any where from 1-5 years old. i might be getting some rabbit poo as well like you said. thanks for letting me know about the perlite, i will be doing most my veggies in pots this year though, just sunflowers going in the ground this year. i am going to try to get as much compost and soil conditioner as i can to make it decent.
O also am going to do a small summer grow with lowryders, my dad showed me the plants he grew last summer of the low riders and they all were less then a foot tall and produced not to bad so he gave me some seeds to. this will just be for fun though nothing huge or super serious.

and ive been going alot of reading in the urban Gardner mags, and saw another cool thing. it is for hydro so i can never do it cuz i am a soil man, but for you hydro guys if you dont know well now you do here it is.
in the resavore they had fish in it(i dont know what kind) and they lived in theri. it said that once tha microbes nutes, and fish food was added to the res. that the fish eat it shit it out and then make the water nute rich and then you flood the tables and so on and so on, i dont know if you can cut bottle nutes out all the way but it uses alot less do to the fish making them. i just though it was cool. it was called aqua ponics


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;CP3FarhXnZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP3FarhXnZ0[/video] a little bit of trance for the Bassman and the rest of the 600 enjoy


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

3eyes said:


> [video=youtube;CP3FarhXnZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP3FarhXnZ0[/video] a little bit of trance for the Bassman and the rest of the 600 enjoy


 Always like Tiesto
I was just on youtube looking at UKF that Dez recommended.
I gotta say I pretty much like all electronic dance etc....
I fell outta favor with rap several years ago, the new stuff doesnt do much for me. There are some really nice bass heavy ones though.
I have always like rock and alternative as well. Actually on wed I am gonna do a research group listening for a local station here....98 rock. That should be fun!! They said all I gotta bring is my fav headphones.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2011)

Hericles day 43-6 weeks if you have to think
two plants, different phenos
plant 1-my favorite





plant 2-slightly purple





dogs coming up next


cof


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Whats the most yall have pulled from a 600w and what strain? And do you think a 600 is to big for a 2'W 3'D 6'H ?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

I listne to a lot of rock. Alternative, metal, punk, etc. and it doesn't really matter to me what genre it falls into. If I like the sound, I like it, it's that simple.

Because of where I live, I listen to KROQ from LA and The Rock 105.3 from San diego more than any other stations. I find myself changing stations a lot when listening to KROQ though since I've never liked Nirvana, Sublime or Red Hot Chili Peppers and they seem to play them way too much. All their shit is dated IMO and I didn't really like it when it was new. Other than that it's the iPod, Pandora or Last.fm for me with a good variety of music.

On my iPod I have a lot of different stuff and I just like to hit shuffle songs and put it down. Some of the bands on it now are AFI, Disturbed, Rise Against, Thrice, Perfect Circle, NoFX, Circle Jerks, Linkin Park, The Offspring and some mellow stuff like Bob, Damian and Stephen Marley, Collie Buddz, Alborosie and the Roots. There's also a UKF Dubstep album on there, some Deadmau5 stuff, some Nero and a few other dubstep tracks from various artists.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Whats the most yall have pulled from a 600w and what strain? And do you think a 600 is to big for a 2'W 3'D 6'H ?


I started with a similar sized space to this with a 6oo, it can be done as long as you get tour ventilation sorted also keep your ballast outside of your growing area to help with the heat issues.
The most i've pulled from 1 600 was a pound off 3 sogouda grown in NFT but more is possible


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Whats the most yall have pulled from a 600w and what strain? And do you think a 600 is to big for a 2'W 3'D 6'H ?


 
It's not too big as long as you can effectively cool the space. A 600 will heat that small space up quick but if you're cooling the light good and have good ventilation in the room it should be fine. Lot's of lumens per square foot right there so I'd imagine you'd get some fatties out of it.

Check out Jigfresh his closet isn't much bigger than that, if any, and he runs a 1000w with a vertical setup in there.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 29, 2011)

I mostly listen to trance with some funky and dirty electro thrown in then now and again some pink Floyd or tom petty just to mix it up lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

i seem to only like rap/hip hop.. but any catchy tune gets stuck in my head.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

i like almost all music,not all songs of all music but i like songs of every genre. yes even classical and im only 20. it is very relaxing and easy on the mind when by your self and just need time to think


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't remember his name but there's a dude on here who ran a thread to show what he can do so people will take his advice based on seeing his skills vs what he says he can do. He got something like 1 1/4 lbs with a single 600 over 6 plants in a DIY E&F system that used a concrete mixing tub from Home Depot so the footprint of his tray wasn't even a 3x3. More like a 2x3 overall but those trays are curved on the ends so the plants were probably sitting in about a 20"x24" area. It was an open grow too in what looked like his living room so it's not like he was getting a whole of reflection on the sides of the plants.

I'll find it.


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice, I'm looking to pull at least a pound indoors hopefully. And I could imagine you would need some serious ventilation for the 1000, or even a 600. Thanks for the help...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

i really like music played on single instruments like guitar drums ect.
i posted this kid before but check him out it is cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xt-XeWnHM


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

hobbes pulls heavy yeilds with one 600 on a light mover and 12 plant i beleive


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

i likethat hardcore classical, the loud symphony shit is awesome.. im more into the production of any music genre


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2011)

Dogs
day 64 and 43?, she lost her label and I'm not sure of her start time.
day 43?




day 64





cof


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I can't remember his name but there's a dude on here who ran a thread to show what he can do so people will take his advice based on seeing his skills vs what he says he can do. He got something like 1 1/4 lbs with a single 600 over 6 plants in a DIY E&F system that used a concrete mixing tub from Home Depot so the footprint of his tray wasn't even a 3x3. More like a 2x3 overall but those trays are curved on the ends so the plants were probably sitting in about a 20"x24" area. It was an open grow too in what looked like his living room so it's not like he was getting a whole of reflection on the sides of the plants.
> I'll find it.


That would be awesome I bet that's a good read.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i likethat hardcore classical, the loud symphony shit is awesome.. im more into the production of any music genre


agreed. i like the production as well, i use fruity loops to make some beats,music and other typed of instrumentlse, nothing great but for a free software and no help to figure it out i make some ok stuff.

heres the link to a hobbes thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/360125-new-growers-needed-grow-lab.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I can't remember his name but there's a dude on here who ran a thread to show what he can do so people will take his advice based on seeing his skills vs what he says he can do. He got something like 1 1/4 lbs with a single 600 over 6 plants in a DIY E&F system that used a concrete mixing tub from Home Depot so the footprint of his tray wasn't even a 3x3. More like a 2x3 overall but those trays are curved on the ends so the plants were probably sitting in about a 20"x24" area. It was an open grow too in what looked like his living room so it's not like he was getting a whole of reflection on the sides of the plants.
> 
> I'll find it.


Homebrewer has a grow similar to that, with 6 plants under a 600


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i likethat hardcore classical, the loud symphony shit is awesome.. im more into the production of any music genre


you got some beats made up?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 29, 2011)

DST said:


> OG Larry xOG Platinum and OG Larry x OG Larry
> 
> Very skinny leaves, nothing like the OG Kush cut that I have.
> 
> ...


That OGxOG has a better shot at joining the NBA, then becoming a "big yielder". The smoke is incredible though. That Platinum x OG def. got the stretch from the OG, hopefully thats not the only thing it got. Club 600 is WORLDWIDE!!!


Everyone dropping tracks has got me wanting share some. Roni Size, been listiening to his shit for years. Bristol had (or has) a radio staion 89.5 FM, and I have a sweeeet set with Shy FX mixing some Roni Size while Skibba MCs, from back in the day. Its a long set, but if anyone is interested I can send it your way.
[video=youtube;eEBoVhx_hDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEBoVhx_hDk[/video]


Edit-This is the track im talking about, but this is just the first 5 minutes of it.

[video=youtube;6cpPxBdUdX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cpPxBdUdX0&playnext=1&list=PL02F36181F91CC790[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Homebrewer has a grow similar to that, with 6 plants under a 600


I think that may be it. I was trying to remember who it was and was searching names of people I remember reading stuff from.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

yea, i got like 400 or so on my external. i use pro-tools n my keyboard.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

And someone was asking about the Papaya from nirvana...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383019-t5-cmh-hps-1400w-papaya-2.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I think that may be it. I was trying to remember who it was and was searching names of people I remember reading stuff from.


here is the thread for the ebb n flow from Homebrewer

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/346767-purple-urkle-looking-1-gram.html


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> here is the thread for the ebb n flow from Homebrewer
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/346767-purple-urkle-looking-1-gram.html


I just came back here to paste that link in here. 

Fast fingers have you (in my best Yoda voice)


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick question...does anyone know if you can LST during veg?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Quick question...does anyone know if you can LST during veg?


I'm pretty sure that is the best time to LST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Fast fingers have you (in my best Yoda voice)


Its all the performance enhancing drugs that I do


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> And someone was asking about the Papaya from nirvana...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383019-t5-cmh-hps-1400w-papaya-2.html


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go take care of things.

Peace 600.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i likethat hardcore classical, the loud symphony shit is awesome.. im more into the production of any music genre


 
have you heard Apocalyptica? They take rock tracks and give them a classical feel, with a bit of hardcore.

[video=youtube;x97f-_y93a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x97f-_y93a0&feature=related[/video]

A little more Roni Size, with one of Cali's celebrity smokers.

[video=youtube;tr-yOUwnuGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-yOUwnuGY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

i was just listing to that metalica song done in symphony but metalica still played it


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/way_5554199_fish-tank-water-good-plants.html

for any one who has a fish tank you should look at this, when you do a water change dont toss the water use it as a fert


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

I was gonna pull these and wanted to make sure they were done. I was told in the thread about plants being done with pics 2.5-3 weeks. It has been 2 weeks more since then. But I think they are actually over-done!!
let me know what you think guys.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 29, 2011)

done and done


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2011)

If the trichs are cloudy and ripe, pull em. . . Hard to tell, but they're looking damn close.



bassman999 said:


> I was gonna pull these and wanted to make sure they were done. I was told in the thread about plants being done with pics 2.5-3 weeks. It has been 2 weeks more since then. But I think they are actually over-done!!View attachment 1410366View attachment 1410367View attachment 1410368
> let me know what you think guys.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

done well..


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

most trichs look brown really

what is the best way to dry em? I have no stuff to do so yet, 1st time. 
I thought about some thin rope to make hanging lines with clothespins....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> most trichs look brown really


lol, ery well done. probably a lil more than i like. ur gonna be on couchlock mode. great job + patience.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, ery well done. probably a lil more than i like. ur gonna be on couchlock mode. great job + patience.


 thanx, do they loose potency this late in bloom?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 29, 2011)

bass-If you harvest too early, an edgy "paranoid" high might be the result. If you harvest too late, a "couch lock" high might be the result. This isnt true for every strain, but its a rule of thumb.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> bass-If you harvest too early, an edgy "paranoid" high might be the result. If you harvest too late, a "couch lock" high might be the result. This isnt true for every strain, but its a rule of thumb.


 Thanx, I am pretty sure they r done, if not over done...so the couchlock is in my future I think.
Can you tell me the least expensive (material to buy) wise way to dry 20 plants? Thanx
gave you +rep for the info


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 29, 2011)

a string / thread / wire hung between two points, with the plants hungside down by a branch on it.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 29, 2011)

string and nails to hang branches, and window screen and 2x3s to dry trimmed and manicured buds. 

edit- clothes hangers work well too.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have screen now and will get strring at the $1 store
+reps for both ya!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

or sum hangers n a closet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have screen now and will get strring at the $1 store
> +reps for both ya!


Gotta love the dolla store


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx, I am pretty sure they r done, if not over done...so the couchlock is in my future I think.
> Can you tell me the least expensive (material to buy) wise way to dry 20 plants? Thanx
> gave you +rep for the info


most of us just hang 'em, I use a coat hanger, in an area that has a low moisture content, for 3 or 4 days and then jar them...remember to burp your jars every day


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> or sum hangers n a closet.


 Thanx man cant rep ya tho...gotta wait a lil longer.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> most of us just hang 'em, I use a coat hanger, in an area that has a low moisture content, for 3 or 4 days and then jar them...remember to burp your jars every day
> 
> 
> cof


I pulled 4 plants 3 weeks ago because they were dying. They smell like lawn now....weird. I guess I will throw it away. Doesnt smell as bad as it did, but dont smell like weed though.
repped


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 29, 2011)

the lawn smell is chlorophyll - make some cannabutter


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> the lawn smell is chlorophyll - make some cannabutter


 I guess I can do that.... 
Chlorophyll huh...that makes sense.
is the lack of smell because the plants were dead or dieing, or because they were early? I am worried all my girls wont be any good!!
over 2.5 months and $500 worth of bills better get me something to show for it!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I guess I can do that....
> Chlorophyll huh...that makes sense.
> is the lack of smell because the plants were dead or dieing, or because they were early? I am worried all my girls wont be any good!!
> over 2.5 months and $500 worth of bills better get me something to show for it!


the lawnmower smell (or hay) is normal, please allow them to cure some more.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

No, it probably just needs to be cured, the longer it is jarred the more smell you get.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

Other peoples stuff when you open the jar its like...whoa!!
Mine is like...oh hmmm. been curing a week and a half still no smell just way less hay lawn.
I had spider mites really bad and sooo much trouble to get rid of them. Finally did a 7 weeks into flower...some were dead and rest had lost that pungent smell when I went into the grow room.
I think the mites ate all the THC??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol, them would be some happy mites, but nah! i think you should smoke some. smell isn't everything, just keep it jarred up.


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

I know I should post this in another thread but y'all have been a huge help so far with quick answers on this thread...I have my plants about an inch tall now, its been about a week. During the day here its so sunny and warm out, and at night it gets pretty chilly...I was wondering if its cool if I put the plants out during the day and bring them in under the 2 4ft T8s that i have at night? Im trying to veg until its warm enough outside to plant and leave there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

what is your climate like in the daytime. and neighbors?


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Neighbors are definitely no worry where I live lol, in the woods right on the edge of city limits in a small town so its pretty chill. And the climate is suitable for the plants during the day...sunny 72 F and a low at night of 45 F.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

then your golden..


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> then your golden..


 Sweet, appreciate the help! I wasn't sure because I know the hours of light get shorter when plants should flower, and as stupid as it might sound I wasn't sure if there was a different spectrum of light being emitted during the natural vegetative growth.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, them would be some happy mites, but nah! i think you should smoke some. smell isn't everything, just keep it jarred up.


 Then they died happy...lol But seriously I will smoke some as soon as I think it is cured enough. But the other ladies are getting the axe as soon as I get together the shit to hang em up
My hands are sticky just from moving them around a lil to get the lights to take em down. Guess they cant be that bad.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Sweet, appreciate the help! I wasn't sure because I know the hours of light get shorter when plants should flower, and as stupid as it might sound I wasn't sure if there was a different spectrum of light being emitted during the natural vegetative growth.


 make sure to use bulbs indoor that are for veg growth. Around 6500K is where you wanna be. House lights usually come in 2700 or 6500 if you are using cfl etc...


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea Im pretty sure I have 6500k on the T8s but I have this little 150watt clamp light with a 23watt cfl and the light looks really red like compared to the T8s, that was my best guess.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh man Bassman, I'd make the butter. That is the best way to do it... especially if your weed isn't of connoisseur quality. buy a $20 coffee grinder, and grind it all up. But a $30 crockpot at any large discount store, and clarify the butter first before you add the weed. Then put all the ganj in there, maybe with a couple + cups of water to make sure nothing burns. Cook it in 2 hr intervals, letting it cool each time, and stirring every so often. The water is your insurance policy w/ a crockpot, and will allow you to walk away and get some shit done while your butter is a bakin'. Then strain the shit out w/ cheese cloth and let it all cool in a bowl in the fridge. The butter separates on top, and is all nice and green. I usually use 1 oz trim to 1 lb butter, and it's pretty nuts. Especially if you take the time to bake the butter 3 times total. . . fook me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Yea Im pretty sure I have 6500k on the T8s but I have this little 150watt clamp light with a 23watt cfl and the light looks really red like compared to the T8s, that was my best guess.


 As long as you have some white-blue spectrum you are fine, that other light wont hurt. If you use only red-orange light for veg they might grow too tall.


Bobotrank said:


> Oh man Bassman, I'd make the butter. That is the best way to do it... especially if your weed isn't of connoisseur quality. buy a $20 coffee grinder, and grind it all up. But a $30 crockpot at any large discount store, and clarify the butter first before you add the weed. Then put all the ganj in there, maybe with a couple + cups of water to make sure nothing burns. Cook it in 2 hr intervals, letting it cool each time, and stirring every so often. The water is your insurance policy w/ a crockpot, and will allow you to walk away and get some shit done while your butter is a bakin'. Then strain the shit out w/ cheese cloth and let it all cool in a bowl in the fridge. The butter separates on top, and is all nice and green. I usually use 1 oz trim to 1 lb butter, and it's pretty nuts. Especially if you take the time to bake the butter 3 times total. . . fook me.


Cool I will try it then I guess. My friend has really bad lungs, (birth defect) and gets pneumonia every time he smokes with me. He will like this too.
so I should save the leaves too then I am gonna cut off?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2011)

put it all in there! everything but the stems. and grind. you don't have to turn it into pot flour-- I like to give it a few gentle pulses. afterwards you'd be surprised by the amount of keif that collects on the inside, too 



bassman999 said:


> As long as you have some white-blue spectrum you are fine, that other light wont hurt. If you use only red-orange light for veg they might grow too tall.
> 
> Cool I will try it then I guess. My friend has really bad lungs, (birth defect) and gets pneumonia every time he smokes with me. He will like this too.
> so I should save the leaves too then I am gonna cut off?


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder if I let them get to be like 5ft before I put them outside if the will grow a lot more in height...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Yea Im pretty sure I have 6500k on the T8s but I have this little 150watt clamp light with a 23watt cfl and the light looks really red like compared to the T8s, that was my best guess.





DirtPoor said:


> I wonder if I let them get to be like 5ft before I put them outside if the will grow a lot more in height...


 Without HID lights you would be hard pressed to get that tall, but if you do and the season is right they will prolly stretch more outside in the sun.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> put it all in there! everything but the stems. and grind. you don't have to turn it into pot flour-- I like to give it a few gentle pulses. afterwards you'd be surprised by the amount of keif that collects on the inside, too


 I will collect the leaves then. Ill start now lol I just dropped the rest on the floor already, and the 1st 3 plants I just hung up.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

dirtpoor- welcome to the 600 and hope you enjoy the thread as much as we all do. i will have to disagree with the other people above about you placing your plants outside. most growers will say never bring anything from outside to the inside since you will be carrying pest and other unwanted things into your grow room.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> dirtpoor- welcome to the 600 and hope you enjoy the thread as much as we all do. i will have to disagree with the other people above about you placing your plants outside. most growers will say never bring anything from outside to the inside since you will be carrying pest and other unwanted things into your grow room.


 He is gonna move them back and forth day and night. They are more vulnerable yes, but he puts back out every day too. You have a good point though, and he might want to use an organic pesticide in the soil.


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

I see your points now, thanks for the help I better understand the ways of the force lol. I will definitely have to look into the pesticide thing, and in a few weeks I'm going to be able to buy an HID (400watt, maybe a 600)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> I see your points now, thanks for the help I better understand the ways of the force lol. I will definitely have to look into the pesticide thing, and in a few weeks I'm going to be able to buy an HID (400watt, maybe a 600)


 she is right that pests outdoors are less of a problem, with natural predators like ladybugs etc...
They might be on the plants and spread the problem to other plants in the house too.


----------



## bud087 (Jan 29, 2011)

hi there can some one help me i want to do a journal im using clf 80w veg & 600w hps for fruit ..... 
thank you s..............


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to buy some clones today. I like relaxing weed and just anything that wont aggravate my anxiety. 
I am gonna get Oaksterdam clones from my local dispensery.
Here is the menu, can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 29, 2011)

bud087 said:


> hi there can some one help me i want to do a journal im using clf 80w veg & 600w hps for fruit .....
> thank you s..............


This is the sub section on the main forum page title Grow Journal. There's different ways to go about it and someone there would probably get you on the right track.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/


----------



## marmarb (Jan 29, 2011)

what size tent would i need for say 2 600z looking for the smallest possible tent they will either be hung bare of air cooled


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 29, 2011)

4x4x6.5 foot Id say


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I want to buy some clones today. I like relaxing weed and just anything that wont aggravate my anxiety.
> I am gonna get Oaksterdam clones from my local dispensery.
> Here is the menu, can anyone recommend anything?
> View attachment 1410914


 the bubba would be a good choice IMO


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> the bubba would be a good choice IMO


 I already got the bubba last week and Gdp, 2day I bought Purple dawg and Mendo Afgoo.
I went there for the Mango......
I couldn't leave empty handed


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

Lovely DOGS cof, looking hella frosty. Label problems...join the club, lol.


curious old fart said:


> Dogs
> day 64 and 43?, she lost her label and I'm not sure of her start time.
> day 43?
> 
> ...





littlegrower2004 said:


> dirtpoor- welcome to the 600 and hope you enjoy the thread as much as we all do. i will have to disagree with the other people above about you placing your plants outside. most growers will say never bring anything from outside to the inside since you will be carrying pest and other unwanted things into your grow room.


There is def some truth in that. If you are doing it, inspect your plants before putting them back inside....100%!



MuntantLizzard said:


> 4x4x6.5 foot Id say


At least.

@Bassman999, unfortunately I would say if you had mites then the weed if it is still smelling like hay after a week and a half is not going to be too pleasurable to smoke. I had it recently with an OG kush plant I done..riddle with mites, the bud structure never got to full capacity, the smell and odour was nothing, and when dried it turned out quite crisy like outdoor schwag or something. I put my whole lot through buble bags and got the best blonde hash I have ever made, and it tastes amazing. My 2 cents.

Have a good Sunday, digging the Roni Size tunes Strictly!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been making hash with bubble bags today, and this damn 25 micron bag is killing me. I have it on a hook draining, but its taking forever. I have to drive over 30 miles to get dry ice, but I will be trying the dry ice sieve method next week. I love having different grades of hash, but the 25 micron bag ends up being lesser grade IME. My bags are 250, 150, 100, 75, and 25 micron. Maybe I need to get a 45 or 50 bag as well.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Strictly, what I find is that if you leave it to sieve out slowly like that everything gets trapped in there. You want 25micron stuff in the 25 micron bag, so what I do is hold the sides of the bag and just gently lift it up and down to create a slight swishing of the water, this disperese the matter and lets the water drain quickly away, while retaining everything in the 25 micron range. If you want to collect everything, do gumby method, otherwise matter hold matter and subsequently you have smaller particles in there that have been trapped in the build up. I hope that makes sense.

Here's some bud porn, rest in my journal and breeding showcase threads....

Deep Blue


Psycho Killer



Deep Psychosis


The Psychotic Widow


DPQ


BLD HERI


Heri


Peace, DST


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 30, 2011)

damn nice shit DST, DPQ is just .

here is some some the shit i got going under my 600w.

Aurora Indica; about 3weeks left


Vanilla Kush 2; 3.5-5weeks remaining


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice one Mane, it's funny, I was having a chat with the wife last night about the different smells in weed (she fukkin hates the stuff bru, lol) Anyway, I said, "I'll need to come up with a weed that doesn't smell of weed", and she was busy making me Vanilla Cup cakes, "how about Vanilla" she replies, "that would be nice". "Yeh babe, there is already Vanilla Kush, but that shit still smells like weed", lmao.......so here's you baby blown up, lookin good mane!!!


mane2008 said:


> damn nice shit DST, DPQ is just .
> 
> here is some some the shit i got going under my 600w.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice one Mane, it's funny, I was having a chat with the wife last night about the different smells in weed (she fukkin hates the stuff bru, lol) Anyway, I said, "I'll need to come up with a weed that doesn't smell of weed", and she was busy making me Vanilla Cup cakes, "how about Vanilla" she replies, "that would be nice". "Yeh babe, there is already Vanilla Kush, but that shit still smells like weed", lmao.......so here's you baby blown up, lookin good mane!!!


vanilla sky from sannie 
http://www.sanniesshop.com/vanilla-sky-en.html


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 30, 2011)

NICE DST ... IM JEALOUS lol I have my last ingredient on the way for my Super Soil then i will start the 30 Day Baking process THEN ILL BE BACK FINALLY.. I miss going and checking on my ladies every 1-2 days. I have so many ideas how to perfect my tents but we shall see when i get started


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

*




**




**




*


----------



## Hatshikkiedee (Jan 30, 2011)

That's some sexy weed Mane... Goddamn...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2011)

Man, i love the look of that setup. Trying to work out what's going on, is it ebb n flow? The ability to reove each plant as needed looks very convenient.

Can someone remember to bump those blue dOG's next page, so lovely to look at each time i scroll to the bottom


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

yea ebb n flow. they are easy to work with. you can move everything easily and cleaning is a breeze.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many tables are you runing per 600


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

beautiful stuff DST. Mane, you too, bro.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

Marmarb, right now I have one table per light, 2 600s and 1 1000.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Marmarb, right now I have one table per light, 2 600s and 1 1000.


just a few more ? how many plants do you run per table i guessin your runing a perpetual grow with 3 table whats been your average yield per table do they finish up under the 1000 thanks for taking time to answer my ?s


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 30, 2011)

good questions though


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

Your answers mostly lie in my grow thread. I'd rather not clutter up the 600 with my details, I'm just posting pr0n here. 



marmarb said:


> just a few more ? how many plants do you run per table i guessin your runing a perpetual grow with 3 table whats been your average yield per table do they finish up under the 1000 thanks for taking time to answer my ?s


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment 1412163View attachment 1412162

heres 2 of my ladies left is nl on right is papaya both from nirvana at week 7 on tuesday gonna let them go 9 weeks what you think i should grab off these two


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

View attachment 1412173View attachment 1412172

group shot orgy uh uh lol all nl and papaya nirvana gear


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Your answers mostly lie in my grow thread. I'd rather not clutter up the 600 with my details, I'm just posting pr0n here.


the link you have is dead can you post a new link to your grow no football this week so i got time to read it lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

hmmm. how did that happen? lol. 

here you go. I'll be happy to answer any questions you have.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op.html


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Those bubble bag setup are really expensive!!

@shnkrmn Damn that looks nice, and I am gonna check out your thread.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 30, 2011)

hey i know that chick! j/k


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah try again


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ill try this agaim...
Here are all my mothers to be

here are my Bubba Kush left and GDP right got the the 20th
View attachment 1412539
Here are my Mendo Afgoo top and Purple Dawg bottom bought 29th
View attachment 1412538


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> hey i know that chick! j/k


 xmas pics....lol

*edit* Sorry for the multi-posting jig


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2011)

not trying to be a dick or anything, but if you guys write a few lines per post instead of just making post after post we would have less pages to thumb through. If you are responding to multiple people there is a handy "multi quote" feature... it's the button with a quote sign and a +... click it for each post you want to answer. I'll still love you all no matter what, but it would make things a tiny bit easier.

Nice buds DST, Shnkrmn, marmarb, and mane. Way to represent.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't get between Jig and the Pr0n, people!!!


----------



## ghb (Jan 30, 2011)

shnkrman they be some sweet looking buds man, i cant believe you don't veg them feckers, they are big donkey dick colas. i'm coming round to the sog thing too, still doing a lot of tweaking though. here is my lemon skunk sog, they had one week on 24/0 before the switch down.









the biggest and the smallest plant side by side


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 30, 2011)

Excellent work ghb  12/12 frome clone i presume ehh? Lovely sog bro way to go.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2011)

Everybody's got cola but me, but they're coming. Still there's always that learning lessons thing. Like, be a little more careful around the lady's, and topping too early is not recommended, but they still prove to be resilient and forgiving when you treat them well again.

This is one of my WW Max that I topped for 4. Piss me off because it was a good top. Anyway I splinted it up and am keeping it moist with spray and after 24hrs there's no sign of ware. The broken branch looks the same as it's opposing brach



Topped The Purps way too soon but I kept up on her and she's coming back. Curious to see how this turns out. They have really deep purple stock and stems and going right into the veins of the leaves. 


cof, nice shot's there. Have you tried that Hericules yet, or before?

Duchie


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks duchieman

these are clones from an earlier grow with plant one being the 'keeper' strain by having more shack phenos than heri, where this is plant two's last round-up.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shanks- freaking beautiful! looks like you got the perpetual done to a science now! that first tray looks like its going to be a lot of danks! great work.

GHB- AMAZING! that is hands down one of the best grows i have ever seen! + rep times a million if i could!


----------



## bud087 (Jan 30, 2011)

dose anyone no if white widow is easy to grow and how should i feed them from day 1 to the end do they like lots or a little . i want to take some clone and grow it a 5-10 times to get to no it . im going to do some nirvana swish cheese from seedmadeness when it get here i oded nirvana swish cheese / flyingdutchman kerala krush can.t wait.... has anyone grown these before if so please fill me in. this is all new to me thanks guys


----------



## marmarb (Jan 30, 2011)

bud087 said:


> dose anyone no if white widow is easy to grow and how should i feed them from day 1 to the end do they like lots or a little . i want to take some clone and grow it a 5-10 times to get to no it . im going to do some nirvana swish cheese from seedmadeness when it get here i oded nirvana swish cheese / flyingdutchman kerala krush can.t wait.... has anyone grown these before if so please fill me in. this is all new to me thanks guys


\\

use the search feature on the site plus you postin in the wrong area this for 600 watt growers


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 30, 2011)

bud087 said:


> dose anyone no if white widow is easy to grow and how should i feed them from day 1 to the end do they like lots or a little . i want to take some clone and grow it a 5-10 times to get to no it . im going to do some nirvana swish cheese from seedmadeness when it get here i oded nirvana swish cheese / flyingdutchman kerala krush can.t wait.... has anyone grown these before if so please fill me in. this is all new to me thanks guys



Green house has the nices widow, light feeder.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2011)

A freeby fem from sannie-heribei (herijuana/ierdbei f-3/shack) produces compact nuggets of a lemony tasting smoke that is good for the head and body and is easy to clone who does better as a bush than a sog.






she's at day 44 and will go to 56 to 63
I removed the no pest strip to soon...look carefully


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Lovely DOGS cof, looking hella frosty. Label problems...join the club, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like outdoor swag or something...Im offended by that. No not really, but I personally have never smoked "outdoor swag" as what I grow outdoors is better than what I can do indoors. But thats me. And not everyone has the connection with mother nature that I have. If you believe that can have an effect, I personally do. Fuck I hope I can get you folks some lovely outdoor pictures as I just might have found a good spot, in which I may be growing some sort of Kush outdoors, just not sure which one, maybe Bubba or Vanilla. We will see come spring time. I wont be able to take care of it until I move again. But the other person that will give it care is the person who originally taught me how to grow outdoors so Im not worried. Its funny, he taught me a lot, and now days Im teaching him things he never thought of. Time to catch up on some stuff, been gone for the weekend. Hope everyone had a good one. I got to smoke some Special Kush#1 this weekend. Seeds are from Royal Queen Seeds, and they are under $20 last time I checked for a 5 pack. Let me tell you, SK #1 is just as good as anything you will pay 3 or 4 times the money for. So if anyone needs some seeds and are running low on $ check out those Royal Queen Special Kush #1. I was iffy on them, I bought a pack, gave them away, and finally got to smoke the final result, and I almost wish I had kept the seeds myself. For 5 fems under $20 that legit, you cant beat that deal with a_ Louisville Slugger. I might have to pick some of those up, and why did my font change all of a sudden? Anyway take it easy Club600._


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 30, 2011)

Quick review..Big Devil, Sweet Seeds, Smell: Skunky, body odor funk, with a bit of spice and sweetness in there. Taste: The spice comes through with a bit of the funk, very nice. Buzz, mostly cerebral, not much in the body, but its there, definitely a hybrid buzz. Probably the best autoflower I have smoke so far. Not bad at all. Looks: Not tight at all, a bit airy but frosty, with nice orange/red hairs. The best part of this bud is the smell. Smells funky as hell, and does not go away. Anyway, Im out, gonna watch some vids and get fucking baked.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Quick review..Big Devil, Sweet Seeds, Smell: Skunky, body odor funk, with a bit of spice and sweetness in there. Taste: The spice comes through with a bit of the funk, very nice. Buzz, mostly cerebral, not much in the body, but its there, definitely a hybrid buzz. Probably the best autoflower I have smoke so far. Not bad at all. Looks: Not tight at all, a bit airy but frosty, with nice orange/red hairs. The best part of this bud is the smell. Smells funky as hell, and does not go away. Anyway, Im out, gonna watch some vids and get fucking baked.


nice report. hope you had a good time with the vids and herb... I'm sure you did.

Nice buds cof... frosty as always.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2011)

Again, very nice cof. So you like the green pheno over the purple you say. Does it pack a better punch? I'm just curious because of the 2 Jackhammer phenos I have. That is if I can get 2 ladies this time, but at this point I'm not pushing it. My purple has more stretch to her and sometimes I wonder if thats not better than too stout and bushy. I'm ready for one when she's shows herself with some nice yellow talc. I know ladies like talc. I think it turns them right on.  I did have a setback and am in recovery. Everybody got overfed nutes and needed flushing and nursing and are now recovering. The Widows suffered more, so whoever was asking earlier about White Widows and sensitivity to nutes, yes they are, I'd at least start with 1/2 of what you normally use, if not less, good luck. 

The only frosty bud shots I have are all full of nuts but it's still purdy.




Just like old times.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 31, 2011)

put my other 600 in my tent today..kinda ghetto how its set up cause i didnt wanna take everything down and rearange everything..

27 days 12/12


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2011)

lookin good GG,might i ask how u got the fan hook'd up,cause i got the same big ass round base,wich is takein up floor space.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like he's got holders attached/screwed into the side. I seen the same thing on the Badmans fan as well. You can buy them along with the fans G.


----------



## tommy hilfiger (Jan 31, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/404781-grow-tent-setup-uk-grower.html


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2011)

tommy hilfiger said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/404781-grow-tent-setup-uk-grower.html


you got me loling man. please share more, maybe some pics too if you got any pr0n.


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks like he's got holders attached/screwed into the side. I seen the same thing on the Badmans fan as well. You can buy them along with the fans G.


i been fighting with this fan for a few days now.....back to the store i go.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 31, 2011)

What size space is it that you have 2 600 in do you think it would be better to have 2 hps bulbs for flowering or is the mix of one and one working well for you


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah Genuity fans can be a real bitch to get mounted up especially if you rubber mount them like i do. Most fans come with a mounting bracket kit but i have mounted mine up suspended from rubber bungy cords before and it worked really well and even cut the noise by a good bit. Just an idea bro.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 31, 2011)

i suspend my inline fan and filters from bungees too. 110% quieter.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 31, 2011)

DST-Thanks for the intel, I ended up flicking the silk screen lightly to get the hash off the screen. It worked well, and I am starting to get the hang of a proper mixing. Before I would mix the shit out of it by hand until suds would build up. This last time I did a nice and smooth stirring for 20 minutes by hand, and got some dark blond hash in the 25 bag. Before I was ending up with great hash, until the I got the green shit in the 25. A few tips for water extraction-

1.Keep all utensils in the freezer (spoon, knife, razor, half gallon of water)
2.Use the cold water from the freezer to get the goods off the sides of the bags, and pour in a circular motion to get everything to collect in the center of the bags.
3.Clean each bag as it comes out, dont pull a bag out of the water until you are ready to pull to goods out and clean it afterwards. Keeping the trichs as cold as possible makes it easier to clean the bags.
4.When cleaning the bags use your "lady hands" so you dont tug or snare the bags. Silkscreen isnt diamond plate.
5.After the bags are cleaned and dried, I give them another bath with 99% isopropyl alcohol. I find I get a better cleaning if there is no water on the bags, thats why I wait till the dry.
6.Freezing fresh trim keeps alot of plant matter from breaking off into the mix.



Banana OG on the left and a "pot"pourri on the right. The Banana on the bottom is what I got out of the 25 bag, compared to the potpourri on top.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet looking hash. I think I'm going to order up a small set of the 1gal bags to use for the dry ice method. I have the 5gal bags and they're too big for the amount of trimmings I've been having for hash. I use a pretty good amount of my trimmings for butter in order to always have edibles around so I think the small bags would be good. I'm just going to get the generic ones from ebay I think this time. I can then compare the quality for myself to the 'bubble bags' since the 5gal ones I have are the expensive name brand ones.

Good tip on cleaning the bags too, thanks.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 31, 2011)

Just made 2 1/2 pounds of White Russian butter. Now I make a monster batch of molasses cookies (It's not just for pot plants, you know ).


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 31, 2011)

genuity said:


> lookin good GG,might i ask how u got the fan hook'd up,cause i got the same big ass round base,wich is takein up floor space.


i just drilled holes in the bottom of the base and zip tied it to the poles, i had the same problem (floor space) and came up with that idea!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

Just had to share the Romulan Timewarp...it's sooo nice.

11 blade leaves ahoy

very frosty...






And of course the DOG....urf.





Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 1 1/2 lb of butter in the crockpot simmering right now. I had a little butter left from thelast batch that wasn't enough for cookies so I threw it in there with the 6 sticks of new butter too. That and a few oz of trimmings that had a bunch of little popcorn buds in it so it should be some fine butter.


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2011)

dst you have the greenest plants i ever seendeded, whats your secret?.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn D!
Killin it over there!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes DST, that one is my favorite. Did I tell you that before?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 31, 2011)

Im going to use my 1 gallon set for the dry ice method too. I like the 5 gallon bags because I can do ALOT of trim, saving ALOT of time. Time is my issue with the water extraction method. Here are 2 sets I purchased from ebay, and an 8 bag set I wish I had bought. Also looks like the 1 gallon set comes with a "pollen" press as well. It didnt when I bought them. Good quality bags, not the best though. The 5 gallon set I purchased had a snag in the 25 micron bag, and the 100 bag has some stretch holes. Im 99% sure I didnt put the holes in the 100 bag. He claims to have a 3 year warrany, no questions asked, so we shall see about that.

5 bag 1 Gallon Bags

5 bag 5 gallon bags -still waiting on a response from seller about 2 flawed bags.

15-400 micron 8 bag 5 gallon set


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

Tryna knows my secret, taking care of the micros lol, and providing a nice environment for the roots. And I swear by adding myccorhizae fungus granules to my coco mix. These little soldiers are like a super UPS for your nutes, they deliver fast and help the roots take up the nutes. Enables your plants to deal with less or more nutes and harsher environmental influences (i,e you can get away with being a bit slapdash like me.) I also add blood and bonemeal to the mix as well.


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2011)

never a yellow leaf in sight at D's house. anybody got any outdoor plans this year? i know outdoorindica does, keep us posted buddy


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2011)

ghb said:


> never a yellow leaf in sight at D's house. anybody got any outdoor plans this year? i know outdoorindica does, keep us posted buddy


im gonna be doing a some what small guirilla grow with some auto ak47 so we can harvest half way through summer, then we will have reg plants( dont know witch strains, either white berry or something else). it should go good. this will be my first outdoor for real.

me and my dad will probably make it into a competition to see who can grow more


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

i wouldn't go that far, lol. i like to see some yellowing at the endl. My ssh seems to be loosing it's fan leaves as well but still growing strong.

probably do something outdoors, another guerilla attempt possibly....


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> im gonna be doing a some what small guirilla grow with some auto ak47 so we can harvest half way through summer, then we will have reg plants( dont know witch strains, either white berry or something else). it should go good. this will be my first outdoor for real.
> 
> me and my dad will probably make it into a competition to see who can grow more


now thats what i call spending quality time with the old man. i am desperate to try out door, i would def use autos aswell. in the u.k, especially where i live we get 3-4 weeks of 12/12 before the cold weather would ruin crops.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2011)

ghb said:


> now thats what i call spending quality time with the old man. i am desperate to try out door, i would def use autos aswell. in the u.k, especially where i live we get 3-4 weeks of 12/12 before the cold weather would ruin crops.


ya my dad just moved back to southern oregon from eastern washington. he grew the autos last year and they turned out ok but the weather and ground up where he lived is so shitty, it is kinda like the flat tundra. no hills, all pine trees, the ground is made up of rock every where you go. we should have a good grow specially with oregons growing conditions.
ill probably do a few of my lemon skunks as well


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 31, 2011)

So why can't we figure out why my plants are yellowing? black humus and compost peat i think are too hot.

After some googleing, I find both are 'Trash' one kills the earth and the other they call 'trash'


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Tryna knows my secret, taking care of the micros lol, and providing a nice environment for the roots. And I swear by adding myccorhizae fungus granules to my coco mix. These little soldiers are like a super UPS for your nutes, they deliver fast and help the roots take up the nutes. Enables your plants to deal with less or more nutes and harsher environmental influences (i,e you can get away with being a bit slapdash like me.) I also add blood and bonemeal to the mix as well.


Im with you DST with the micro's.... im in canna coco pro witch has them in to start and i use cannazym witch is good for the micro's too, ive never had a plant that looked so healthy(NFT 1st 2 grows)...them granules sound interestin im goin to check them out cheers

peace


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 31, 2011)

i got a sour kush veggin to take some clones for the summer!  dunno how well she does outdoors but im gunna give her a try!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 31, 2011)

Try that $5 Trail kit I posted links for, the guy is really cool.
Micorrhizae is it? im a no spelling fool and I can't even say it. did I spell it right?



> Environment


, Will you give us the run down?


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 31, 2011)

I was thinking of putting an auto out the back this year but it would bring unwanted attention my way.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey DST, thanks for the tip. Sannie seems big on that too so I finally did some reading on it but I have a couple of quick questions please. So I'm guessing an Endo only product is what I'm looking for? I found some product the came in 150, 300, 600 gram packages and dilutes at 600g with 200L of water. Just wondering when and how often you use this, start to finish, or do you just dry mix in your medium? Just gonna start poking around and would like to nail down what I need. Here's a link I found, pretty much the first product site I stumbled on.
http://www.usemykepro.com/mykepro-product-mycorrhizae/myke-pro-greenhouse-wp.aspx

Thanks D


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pr0n


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I was thinking of putting an auto out the back this year but it would bring unwanted attention my way.


my dad put one in the bush out side his house where 20 people go in and out a day. he showed me pics of it and it was the best looking one he had and produced the best and no one even new it was there.
im glad no one found it


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 31, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> my dad put one in the bush out side his house where 20 people go in and out a day. he showed me pics of it and it was the best looking one he had and produced the best and no one even new it was there.
> im glad no one found it


Where i live you'd be surprised how many people grow their own which is good  the flip side is it's not just the old bill that will come around and try and take your plants there's the dirty robbing wankers that come around tooled up and take your gear knowing full well you can't report a theft of something you shouldn't have, and as far as putting them up the mountain go's the rain would fuck the plants over in no time a couple of people i know grew some outdoor last year turned out about as strong as soapbar so no point wasting my time.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 31, 2011)

Ima auto dude and this my first time growing out non auto strains and i doubt if i will ever go back to a fully auto grow


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2011)

im only doing autos cuz it is outdoors


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

GDP just before getting the chop! one of my finest i would have to say!


----------



## Sytha (Jan 31, 2011)

That's some really dark leaves on the DOG...happy smoking bro


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 31, 2011)

Got home today to see that the little fairy slut finally flew my way...fkn fast.....thanks abunch....you know who you are!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> GDP just before getting the chop! one of my finest i would have to say!


Wow littlegrower. I would have to agree. That's some fire right there. I'm sure you can't wait for it to have a little cure to test out. Man that looks good.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice crop of sugar tops


cof


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 31, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey DST, thanks for the tip. Sannie seems big on that too so I finally did some reading on it but I have a couple of quick questions please. So I'm guessing an Endo only product is what I'm looking for? I found some product the came in 150, 300, 600 gram packages and dilutes at 600g with 200L of water. Just wondering when and how often you use this, start to finish, or do you just dry mix in your medium? Just gonna start poking around and would like to nail down what I need. Here's a link I found, pretty much the first product site I stumbled on.
> http://www.usemykepro.com/mykepro-product-mycorrhizae/myke-pro-greenhouse-wp.aspx
> 
> Thanks D


Mine says everywatering for max results


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 31, 2011)

ghb said:


> now thats what i call spending quality time with the old man. i am desperate to try out door, i would def use autos aswell. in the u.k, especially where i live we get 3-4 weeks of 12/12 before the cold weather would ruin crops.


 LOL, you indoor guys are funny. Sorry I know its new to you, but 12/12 doesn't come into play outdoors. Im usually about to harvest anything indica dominant by the time its a 12/12 light schedule outdoors in my area. Thats about the same any where ghb. about 3-4 weeks. You will see flowering begin end of July beginning of August, Indicas will finish 3rd week of September- 1st week of October, Hybrids 1st week of October- Last week of October, and most Sativas End of October-Sometime Novemeber. I cant finish Sativas here. I would suggest going with regular plants outdoors if you want a good harvest. Watch out for the rain with those autos, they bud fast so they are at risk for mold. The autos I did outdoors where in bad spots for sunlight, and were dont early in the year. Not to mention they were not getting the best food. But they do ok, and I think they have the potential to do well outdoors, I would start them in May or June, earlier than that just isnt enough daylight for them to produce much. Just some tips for you guys wanting to grow indoors, this isnt just at you ghb, though I did respond to your post. If your going to do regulars outdoors, but want small plants, just put some clones off a mature mother plant outdoors, that are say 6 inches in early July, and they will probably be around 3 feet at harvest time, with some nice buds on them. That is if they get good sunlight. I would suggest that for the later season harvest, as the regular strains are more potent. The autos are not bad, but they are a B- where a good Kush can be an A to A+.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Mine says everywatering for max results


 Thanks ML. How do you get yours, online, or is there a more local option like garden centers? I'm not into hydro stores thanks.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 31, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> LOL, you indoor guys are funny. Sorry I know its new to you, but 12/12 doesn't come into play outdoors. Im usually about to harvest anything indica dominant by the time its a 12/12 light schedule outdoors in my area. Thats about the same any where ghb. about 3-4 weeks. You will see flowering begin end of July beginning of August, Indicas will finish 3rd week of September- 1st week of October, Hybrids 1st week of October- Last week of October, and most Sativas End of October-Sometime Novemeber. I cant finish Sativas here. I would suggest going with regular plants outdoors if you want a good harvest. Watch out for the rain with those autos, they bud fast so they are at risk for mold. The autos I did outdoors where in bad spots for sunlight, and were dont early in the year. Not to mention they were not getting the best food. But they do ok, and I think they have the potential to do well outdoors, I would start them in May or June, earlier than that just isnt enough daylight for them to produce much. Just some tips for you guys wanting to grow indoors, this isnt just at you ghb, though I did respond to your post. If your going to do regulars outdoors, but want small plants, just put some clones off a mature mother plant outdoors, that are say 6 inches in early July, and they will probably be around 3 feet at harvest time, with some nice buds on them. That is if they get good sunlight. I would suggest that for the later season harvest, as the regular strains are more potent. The autos are not bad, but they are a B- where a good Kush can be an A to A+.


Do you know of a site that list the total daylight hours in a region???? From what I have understood, nowhere that is a good environment for growing cannabis actually reaches twelve hours of sunlight....13.5 to 14 in the U.S. is the lowest I have heard of....I may be wrong....I am just curious.

Ahhh...hydro shops....If it looked good for me to frequent my local shop everyday I would....I feel like a little kid in a candy store!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am drying right now, and wanted to know if when the stems snap it is ready for the jars? They do, and only been 1 day.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am drying right now, and wanted to know if when the stems snap it is ready for the jars? They do, and only been 1 day.


 one day of drying isn't enuf. they should snap but they should snap after being bent only 20-30% with 0% being straight and 100% being 90 degrees. let them dry if you jar them to early you risk mold, mildew, or bud rot.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> one day of drying isn't enuf. they should snap but they should snap after being bent only 20-30% with 0% being straight and 100% being 90 degrees. let them dry if you jar them to early you risk mold, mildew, or bud rot.


 small buds and the dehumidifier pulled 45 pints out the air. I think they are wayyyy too dry now! Crumbly....
the buds got sooo fluffy too lost all its density it had. I guess I ruined it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> small buds and the dehumidifier pulled 45 pints out the air. I think they are wayyyy too dry now! Crumbly....
> the buds got sooo fluffy too lost all its density it had. I guess I ruined it.


Woah dude... dehumidifier is not a good thing. You really want to dry them in a semi humid environment so they dry slow. The slower the better I think. Something like 3-4 days is good. I think way too dry is probably accurate. You might try jarring them with a leaf from a plant if any are still growing or if you have any laying around... that might moisten them up a tiny bit. Hopefully they smoke ok.

EDIT: Rock on GreenThumb, that looks nice. Thanks for stopping by to show us a peak. And great looking JH sytha they are bathing beauties.


----------



## Sytha (Jan 31, 2011)

these are my current ladies bathing under the 600 watters. the ww's dont like the high nutes but meh...its the jack herer i'm interested in.

Jack Herer's

View attachment 1415401View attachment 1415402

Unhappy White Widow

View attachment 1415404


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 31, 2011)

just wanna say i just had some epiphanies and im finally feelin better. ive been dealing with depression for the past couple weeks after going through the hospitalization for the psychosis. while its still sad i dont have the closet anymore i still have equipment and my thumb is still most deff GREEN. only problem i face now is im gunna be on probation and that means tests. bud cures though!! so not real soon but i think by april i will be back in action growing at least. Blazing will have to wait.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Jan 31, 2011)

well hey build you up a nice head stash for when you start back.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 31, 2011)

> *Do you know of a site that list the total daylight hours in a region???? From what I have understood, nowhere that is a good environment for growing cannabis actually reaches twelve hours of sunlight....13.5 to 14 in the U.S. is the lowest I have heard of....I may be wrong....I am just curious.*


look up farmers almanac. that should be a good start


----------



## marmarb (Jan 31, 2011)

thats what i was gonna say just get it going lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> just wanna say i just had some epiphanies and im finally feelin better. ive been dealing with depression for the past couple weeks after going through the hospitalization for the psychosis. while its still sad i dont have the closet anymore i still have equipment and my thumb is still most deff GREEN. only problem i face now is im gunna be on probation and that means tests. bud cures though!! so not real soon but i think by april i will be back in action growing at least. Blazing will have to wait.


good to hear you're gettin better,its better to have your life, than some closet full of green,take the time off a chill,you these seeds are not going no where...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 31, 2011)

Wally-Glad to hear you are feeling better. You might not have the closet, but having that green thumb is more important. I will be waiting patiently for your next grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Woah dude... dehumidifier is not a good thing. You really want to dry them in a semi humid environment so they dry slow. The slower the better I think. Something like 3-4 days is good. I think way too dry is probably accurate. You might try jarring them with a leaf from a plant if any are still growing or if you have any laying around... that might moisten them up a tiny bit. Hopefully they smoke ok.
> 
> EDIT: Rock on GreenThumb, that looks nice. Thanks for stopping by to show us a peak. And great looking JH sytha they are bathing beauties.


 I read to keep humidity between 40-50%, and set the dehumidifier for 45%. The damn thing musta have gone crazy, as it pulled the full 45 pints in one night!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I use a pretty good amount of my trimmings for butter in order to always have edibles around so I think the small bags would be good.


Dez why not just use all your trim for hash, and then make your butter/oil for edibles out of the hash...


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im with you DST with the micro's.... im in canna coco pro witch has them in to start and i use cannazym witch is good for the micro's too, ive never had a plant that looked so healthy(NFT 1st 2 grows)...them granules sound interestin im goin to check them out cheers
> 
> peace


I get a product by B.A.C and it's called "schimmels" (which is fungus in Dutch basically) 



duchieman said:


> Hey DST, thanks for the tip. Sannie seems big on that too so I finally did some reading on it but I have a couple of quick questions please. So I'm guessing an Endo only product is what I'm looking for? I found some product the came in 150, 300, 600 gram packages and dilutes at 600g with 200L of water. Just wondering when and how often you use this, start to finish, or do you just dry mix in your medium? Just gonna start poking around and would like to nail down what I need. Here's a link I found, pretty much the first product site I stumbled on.
> http://www.usemykepro.com/mykepro-product-mycorrhizae/myke-pro-greenhouse-wp.aspx
> 
> Thanks D


There will be loads of different products like everything. And there are lots of different sorts of myccorhiza as well. Normally the package will detail what type, for example the one I use contains Entrophospora columbiana and Glomus intraradices amon others. I mix or till mine into my coco before I plant. Again it will be specific to how the products is made. Mine are not water mixable so you mix with the substrate you are using. You can add this at a later date, but again, this is done by mixing with medium and then adding that you your pots. Then watering. So again, that will be product specific.

The bonemeal, bloodmeal I use just comes in pellets and I also mix that with the coco prior to planting.



littlegrower2004 said:


> GDP just before getting the chop! one of my finest i would have to say!


Nice bru.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Do you know of a site that list the total daylight hours in a region???? From what I have understood, nowhere that is a good environment for growing cannabis actually reaches twelve hours of sunlight....13.5 to 14 in the U.S. is the lowest I have heard of....I may be wrong....I am just curious.
> 
> Ahhh...hydro shops....If it looked good for me to frequent my local shop everyday I would....I feel like a little kid in a candy store!!!!


I use the World Clock...
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html




Sytha said:


> these are my current ladies bathing under the 600 watters. the ww's dont like the high nutes but meh...its the jack herer i'm interested in.
> 
> Jack Herer's
> 
> ...


Welcome Sytha.



wally nutter said:


> just wanna say i just had some epiphanies and im finally feelin better. ive been dealing with depression for the past couple weeks after going through the hospitalization for the psychosis. while its still sad i dont have the closet anymore i still have equipment and my thumb is still most deff GREEN. only problem i face now is im gunna be on probation and that means tests. bud cures though!! so not real soon but i think by april i will be back in action growing at least. Blazing will have to wait.


Take care of yourself younin, and make sure you keep your mind strong!!!! 

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

morning guys hows tricks, its always a good couple of pages in the morning to catch up on lol. My heads spinning, dunno where to start everythings loooking nice. Might shoot wots in my 6hun if it aint too messy in there but i gotta wait till the princess awakens lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning westy lad
Just taken me a while to catch up too lol. Its hard trying to work and go on Riu at the sane time.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

hey i dont work and i find it hard, I always got 22 subs at least to get through every morning and it dont really change much till saturdays and ppl leave the boards for a wile and i get a chance to catch up lol


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 1, 2011)

Its imposible to keep up with the 600... Grows almost 50 pages a week... Good mornin Westy!


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Its imposible to keep up with the 600... Grows almost 50 pages a week... Good mornin Westy!


mornin mate hope ur well and happy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey i dont work and i find it hard, I always got 22 subs at least to get through every morning and it dont really change much till saturdays and ppl leave the boards for a wile and i get a chance to catch up lol


Yeah I hear you there bro. I deleted alot of my subscriptions and just keep it to the bare minimum like yours, las, don, dst and the 600 and a few more.... Thing is I'll be back up to about 20 subs again soon haha.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> GDP just before getting the chop! one of my finest i would have to say!


Those are some frosty buds right there man. 

Great job.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

few pics from in the tent.




purp DOG









Livers


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 1, 2011)

Mother of God . . .

I think I'm having a conversion.


No, just a little manumission, 

Nice Work, Caballero.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

muchos gracias


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2011)

DG&T, that is...I don't know what to say. If she was a breed of dog, she'd be a Mastiff. Very nice.


> "The Mastiff is to the dog, what the Lion is to the cat"


, unknown.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

hahah im really hoping the reveg of both pheno's make it. the purp one especially!


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few pics from in the tent.


Very nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

so u chopped her. or are those samples?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Dez why not just use all your trim for hash, and then make your butter/oil for edibles out of the hash...


 
I've actually thought about doing this a few times and the problem is when I make hash, there's not enough trimmings to make very much. Everyone I know loves hash and are always asking me for it so on the occasion I do have it, I'll share it and then there's none left for edibles. I know I could just not tell them I have hash but where's the fun in that, lol. Poker inght is always better with some hash thrown in the mix and I'm the only person growing that goes to poker night so I bring some when I have it.
This will change soon though since I've changed things up to be harvesting a little less frequently as well as setted up the amount I'm growing. I'll soon be trim rich and will be making more hash. I'll actually be able to fully utilize my 5gal bubble bags finally.

To be honest, I don't have experience harvesting more than 3-4oz at a time so I have no idea how much is actually in the scrog. I'm hoping to hit the 1lb mark but don't know how it's going to turn out. All I do know is the screen didn't fill out entirely but there appears to still be more colas than I've had at one time thus far. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time and can't wait to harvest the scrog.
I've got one buddy that wants to help trim and the chick that works at my daughter's daycare said she'll trim too if I need an extra pair if hands. They offered to help which was nice, especially since they're not asking for anything in return. They're two of only a few people that know I grow and neither one knows anything about my grow other than what strains I have because I have their cards and hook them up with meds.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking tasty. Now I really can't wait for my livers


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2011)

Holy. Shit. +rep



Don Gin and Ton said:


> few pics from in the tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2011)

Hawaii is 12/12 most of the year, and weed grows like, uh, weeds there. The only month you can count on 13 hrs of daylight is June. Otherwise you can put plants outside and they go straight to flower. Year round outdoor-- it's fucking nuts.



andrewcovetsall said:


> look up farmers almanac. that should be a good start


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

They still have long and short seasons though. 

Anyone seen the new Hawaii Five-0, what a crock of pooh. The even managed to steal the line, "Book em Danno" and tried to make a little joke about it. Utter guff.



Bobotrank said:


> Hawaii is 12/12 most of the year, and weed grows like, uh, weeds there. The only month you can count on 13 hrs of daylight is June. Otherwise you can put plants outside and they go straight to flower. Year round outdoor-- it's fucking nuts.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Dez, I take it when you get the cards you can then increase the numbers of plants you grow?




Dezracer said:


> I've actually thought about doing this a few times and the problem is when I make hash, there's not enough trimmings to make very much. Everyone I know loves hash and are always asking me for it so on the occasion I do have it, I'll share it and then there's none left for edibles. I know I could just not tell them I have hash but where's the fun in that, lol. Poker inght is always better with some hash thrown in the mix and I'm the only person growing that goes to poker night so I bring some when I have it.
> This will change soon though since I've changed things up to be harvesting a little less frequently as well as setted up the amount I'm growing. I'll soon be trim rich and will be making more hash. I'll actually be able to fully utilize my 5gal bubble bags finally.
> 
> To be honest, I don't have experience harvesting more than 3-4oz at a time so I have no idea how much is actually in the scrog. I'm hoping to hit the 1lb mark but don't know how it's going to turn out. All I do know is the screen didn't fill out entirely but there appears to still be more colas than I've had at one time thus far. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time and can't wait to harvest the scrog.
> I've got one buddy that wants to help trim and the chick that works at my daughter's daycare said she'll trim too if I need an extra pair if hands. They offered to help which was nice, especially since they're not asking for anything in return. They're two of only a few people that know I grow and neither one knows anything about my grow other than what strains I have because I have their cards and hook them up with meds.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, that's correct. I am now their grower in the eyes of the law. 

I post their recommendations in my grow space along with my own. I have 3 posted at my house at the moment, including mine, and 4 at the other spot.

I can a total of 12 plants per card.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning fellas. A few pics from the CAVE!!!






Timewarp


Grape Ape 

Off to shred the gnar peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)

Donny your killin it bro  Good Job!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

yer doing not too bad yersell 1BMM!


1badmasonman said:


> Donny your killin it bro  Good Job!!!!


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 1, 2011)

too bloody right it must have. wow! what an amazing set up!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn Don. Those plants look amazing! Well done sir.

And 1bmm, enjoy that mountain. Take a run for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

BMM that looks amazing, are your thinking of tweaking anything after these girls are finish, and they look great btw.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow donny, those Dog's are looking so good. Loving the purple tint. The livers looks amazing too. Nice work.

And 1bmm... still a jungle in there. Filling up with buds though now. Hydro is pretty cool huh?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> GDP just before getting the chop! one of my finest i would have to say!


I have some questions about your GDP. Did it have a 3 blade leaf set, or normal ones? And did it yellow easy? I got a clone of that and it is the only clone that is acting weird.
the 4 different clones I have, the 1st pic is of the GDP


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Damn Don. Those plants look amazing! Well done sir.
> 
> And 1bmm, enjoy that mountain. Take a run for me.


Indeed SS just got done riding in blizzard conditions and fellas, Im just straight wooped haha., One of the funnest rip sessions yet for me riding a foot of powder all day was really a treat. Ive been stepping my game up and getting beat up. Comes with any extreme sport i suppose. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> BMM that looks amazing, are your thinking of tweaking anything after these girls are finish, and they look great btw.


Yes there are many many things id like to do diffrent TGS. I really enjoy hydro growing now that ive got the handle on it but i hate my setup. Dont think the cave is going to be flowering anymore crops. Im looking for a place out in the countryside with room for my hobby. Then the ultimate cave will be built lol. No more bucket hydros for this guy. 



jigfresh said:


> Wow donny, those Dog's are looking so good. Loving the purple tint. The livers looks amazing too. Nice work.
> 
> And 1bmm... still a jungle in there. Filling up with buds though now. Hydro is pretty cool huh?


Indeed jig its alright. Now that ive got my system stable and of course dutchmaster nutes make things a breeze. But still i have noticed that i quite enjoy growing hydro. Cant wait to taste the diffrence 



bassman999 said:


> I have some questions about your GDP. Did it have a 3 blade leaf set, or normal ones? And did it yellow easy? I got a clone of that and it is the only clone that is acting weird.
> the 4 different clones I have, the 1st pic is of the GDP
> View attachment 1417034View attachment 1417035


Its not uncommon for small seedlings to look all retarded with cork screwed leaves and 3 bladers...... After a bit of veg time they should look normal. Ive had clones from old ass mother plants that were putting out 3 bladed fan leaves and i flowered it that way straight from clone and it was dinamite weed. Your yellowing is likely due to an N deficiency. Vegging plants require a good bit of nitrogen some strains more than others. hope that helps dude. Peace 1BMM


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments from all of you guys! i always love hearing your nice words JIG!

Bassman- actually my GDP in Coco has yellowed a lot when it doesnt get watered right when it needs to get watered. But Coco needs nutes every watering since it doesnt retain anything other then what the plant will use so that may be the reason for yellowing. im pretty terrible at keeping my soil plants from yellowing in flower so i cant be much help there. for my GDP in veg, it seems to do just fine and i havent seen the yellowing that i do in flower. each different strain likes a different amount of nutes and water so maybe your GDP just needs some special attention. if you can, get your hands on some liquid karma from botanicare cause that stuff is amazing for keeping plants healthy and green. i think its full of Micros which DST swears by! 1BMM covered the bladed leaves spot on! each plant has its own funk to it so dont worry about the blades just worry about keeping the green and happy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Gotta have your Micros....it's like Wheaties for plants!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 1, 2011)

I will give your avatar my micros, if she'll let me.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Gotta have your Micros....it's like Wheaties for plants!!!!


s


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Hah....I bet she would...that little slut!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2011)

@1badmason, I thought that and gave it gave it a all in one nute formula that is high in N 20% but gave it a lil under strength, and every day it just looks worse with more leaves affected.

@littlegrower2004 I have liquid karma actually, and did 1 foliar feed like a week ago. Is it better to add it to soil or foliar it? 

I plant to buy a ph meter soon, but I think I am just about right unless my tap water has changed from last month when I used a friends meter.

@endlscycle your avatar got my attention too...lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2011)

all this ph talk...i jus had too.............lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2011)

when ph is important get rePHresh!! LOL


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 1, 2011)

wow....funny shit


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

haha dam between endls avatar convo and PH tampons i cant stop laughing.

Bassman- ive personally never used it until yesterday but my buddy has been using it as soil feed and for his clones. he doesnt foliar feed anything other then his humidity dome so i think you should give it a shot as a watering supplement. from his results i can almost swear by the stuff.


----------



## Sytha (Feb 1, 2011)

genuity said:


> all this ph talk...i jus had too.............lol


Maybe thats whats wrong with my gf...she aint Ph balanced!!!


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 1, 2011)

> *Thanks ML. How do you get yours, online, or is there a more local option like garden centers? I'm not into hydro stores thanks. *


Online, http://www.supremegrowers.com/categories/growth-stimulators/ SUPER concentrated, I used some the other day, less than a gram and I couldn't see through 5 gallons of water.

Did I miss something?


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2011)

Sytha said:


> Maybe thats whats wrong with my gf...she aint Ph balanced!!!


lol......if shes not actin right,that would be it.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

Made some oatmeal choc chip cookies just now since I ran out of everything else and only slept til the weed I vaped last night wore off. Went on a little exploration hike today and will be making sexy time with the wifey later just to be sure I'm wore out tonight. I figure after all of that AND eating a cookie I should be able to sleep tonight, lol.

Just wanted to share pics of the cookies. If I could send them through the monitor I'd make more and share the actual cookies but unfortunately this is the best I can do.

I'm out for the night now so I can go to tend to the scrog and tents.

Peace 600...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha dam between endls avatar convo and PH tampons i cant stop laughing.
> 
> Bassman- ive personally never used it until yesterday but my buddy has been using it as soil feed and for his clones. he doesnt foliar feed anything other then his humidity dome so i think you should give it a shot as a watering supplement. from his results i can almost swear by the stuff.


 A friend gave me a half full 5 gallon container of it. I use it on my girls in flower, but never really understood what it was. I will add some to the next watering, in like 2-3 days. The clones r in 3 ltr pots so they stay wet for a while.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone eat the canna butter and how can we make it taste good?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

my canna butter tasted like crap. n it was green.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Does anyone eat the canna butter and how can we make it taste good?


Tastes good to me, then again I drink medicated olive oil like its candy, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2011)

Never tasted it, but heard it is bad, and brownies etc...taste like grass or something.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 1, 2011)

I Like the taste, I must be accumulated to it though.
I need the strongest edible we can eat small amounts of.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Tastes good to me, then again I drink medicated olive oil like its candy, lol.


Medicated olive oil! I use olive oil all the time. Probably have 6 or 8 gallons of it in storage. How do you like to use it? I have some really nice and smelly basil I grew under my light I could throw in too, maybe? Please tell. 

Thanks,


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks ML, I got your link there, and thanks DST for your reply to my question about micros. Now I know better what to look for when looking for something more local to me.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 1, 2011)

Earthworm castings!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)

some winter artwork by the college frats round the way hahaha





Eat a what???? hahaha peace 1BMM


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Hah!!! Is this what we are paying for our kids to do?.....must be cold....I see shrinkage


----------



## bajafox (Feb 1, 2011)

hahahhaaha, I thought the cold was supposed to make it smaller??


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Earthworm castings!


 This is my next move, for those who haven't seen it before. Works indoors too, which right now is good for me. And if you put the time into it, it's perpetual. Add extra levels as you need too. Bottom tray is pure liquid fertilizer. 


http://www.homecompostingsolutions.com/wormbincomposters?gclid=CMjhwK3p56YCFYQUKgodEVqX0w


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> This is my next move, for those who haven't seen it before. Works indoors too, which right now is good for me. And if you put the time into it, it's perpetual. Add extra levels as you need too. Bottom tray is pure liquid fertilizer.
> 
> View attachment 1417683
> http://www.homecompostingsolutions.com/wormbincomposters?gclid=CMjhwK3p56YCFYQUKgodEVqX0w


i mentioned one of these earlier in here to cuz i was gonna get one, for the poo and for bait.
it looks cheaper to just build one though. i still want one but on a bigger scale


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2011)

That's one stumpy looking knob there 1bmm. Like Endlys said... must be shrinkage, lol.

Here's a couple shots... one of the closet and one of some 4" soil pipe root porn:


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2011)

Right on mcp, almost everything I look into is brought on from somewhere in RIU. This was just an example, I will always check out the DIY option when possible too, and for what I need, I'm not sure of need vs production yet. I just know a lot of good waste becomes just that, waste, around here, and even more now, it needs to stop. See, turn everyone into weed growers and reap the green benefits.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2011)

what up 600ers. just switched over from VHO flos to my air cooled 600 for the rest of my veg, but have never used one before in air cooled form. how am I looking distance wise from my plants? I can't get much closer, as my stakes would be touching the light, although I'd probably give it a go if they weren't there. temps are low 70s down by my plants. I guess I'll know soon enough just by the looks of em, eh? 

thnx in advance. glad to finally be part of the 600 crew. 

here's a vid, too. 

[video=vimeo;19463714]http://www.vimeo.com/19463714[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2011)

and by the way, the video has the light raised up, the foto has it down where it remains.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Medicated olive oil! I use olive oil all the time. Probably have 6 or 8 gallons of it in storage. How do you like to use it? I have some really nice and smelly basil I grew under my light I could throw in too, maybe? Please tell.
> 
> Thanks,


I think the easiest way to make oil is with hash, i just heat up a jar of oil with however much hash i want in it on a candle warmer, and the hash dissolves into the oil.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bob looks like a good distance to me. Maybe go closer after they get adjusted to the new light. I have the same temperature/ humidity monitor as you. I do the same with the outside probe.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)

genuity said:


> all this ph talk...i jus had too.............lol


..........  Thats some funny shit G lol!!!



jigfresh said:


> That's one stumpy looking knob there 1bmm. Like Endlys said... must be shrinkage, lol.
> 
> Here's a couple shots... one of the closet and one of some 4" soil pipe root porn:


Coming along nicely Jig. going to be a jungle in there soon


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

Back from the grow and I figured I'd try the video feature if the phone so I shot a few vids while there. I'll figure out how to load them from it and post them in here. There's some lines from the HPS light but whatever, it's still pretty cool IMO.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Gotta have your Micros....it's like Wheaties for plants!!!!





shnkrmn said:


> I will give your avatar my micros, if she'll let me.
> 
> 
> 
> s


NOW THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ENDLYS!!! Keep up the good work, haha. Made my morning!



genuity said:


> all this ph talk...i jus had too.............lol


Too funny G!!!!!!



Dezracer said:


> Made some oatmeal choc chip cookies just now since I ran out of everything else and only slept til the weed I vaped last night wore off. Went on a little exploration hike today and will be making sexy time with the wifey later just to be sure I'm wore out tonight. I figure after all of that AND eating a cookie I should be able to sleep tonight, lol.
> 
> Just wanted to share pics of the cookies. If I could send them through the monitor I'd make more and share the actual cookies but unfortunately this is the best I can do.
> 
> ...


I love the fact that there are 2 OBVIOUSLY missing from the pic, lol



MuntantLizzard said:


> Does anyone eat the canna butter and how can we make it taste good?


ADD ICING SUGAR.



Dezracer said:


> Back from the grow and I figured I'd try the video feature if the phone so I shot a few vids while there. I'll figure out how to load them from it and post them in here. There's some lines from the HPS light but whatever, it's still pretty cool IMO.


Load them onto Youtube (you need to create an account first).

@Jig: Nice root porn there Jig, those babaies are comgin along nicely. If it was me I would have them in 12/12 very soon. When you flipping the switch?

@bobotrank - get that light lowered Bobo, it could be a few inches away from your plants if its cooled. Probably better to keep it further away than that but should def be lower!!! Or could be anyway. The 600 has good light depth penetration anyway, but I am sure they can be closer. Looking good though.

Thanks for the cool laughs and the knee rubbing pervyness for the morning. Hope you all have a good one.

DST


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 2, 2011)

alright gang, i see theres been alot of action since i last popped in for a gander  Not got much in way of Porn but.....https://www.rollitup.org/members/greenjambo-180853-albums-random-net-picture1418103-dsc01719.JPG


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 2, 2011)

Still trying to up my I.T skill's lol...
https://www.rollitup.org/members/greenjambo-180853-albums-random-net-picture1418103-dsc01719.JPG


----------



## Sytha (Feb 2, 2011)

Bobo, I keep my cooltubes about 8-10 inches away from the tops of my plants during flower, during veg i keep it at about the usual 15 inches. Keep in mind the closer it is to the tops of the plants the less light spread to the sides. I have two 600's running that helps cut that problem down.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

Right click on picture- Copy, then right click in reply box, and paste....lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Load them onto Youtube (you need to create an account first).
> 
> DST


I've got one already but can't seem to get the phone to let me upload them or attach them in an email. I'm going to ask my brother this morning since he's an IT guy and he and I now have the same phone.


That pH post is ridiculously funny to me for some reason.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 2, 2011)

that pH thing always on the tv now


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> that pH thing always on the tv now


i know....me and my gal was talkin bout that yesterday,then i log on to riu,to more PH talk,log off,trun on t.v and low and behold PH TAMPONS........AGHH...lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, for the great feedback. Yeah, figured I could prolly go a little lower/closer. Gonna do a little prune to my stakes, and we'll see where things stand after that. My temps are pretty good, so I'm psyching. Thanks again. 



Sytha said:


> Bobo, I keep my cooltubes about 8-10 inches away from the tops of my plants during flower, during veg i keep it at about the usual 15 inches. Keep in mind the closer it is to the tops of the plants the less light spread to the sides. I have two 600's running that helps cut that problem down.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 2, 2011)

Jig-Your ladies are looking nice, and those roots are ridiculous. What have you done with the ladies vegging in the blue tub? I sure would like to see a pic of them. GIMME MOAR VEG PR0N!!! Plz and TY.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 2, 2011)

Been a pretty slow boat on the 600 lately....WTF.....where is everyone at?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 2, 2011)

I cut these a bit early, they were getting pretty beat up by bugs so I chopped them down this morning.


Afghan Kush Special
View attachment 1419393View attachment 1419394View attachment 1419400

Delilah
View attachment 1419395View attachment 1419396View attachment 1419398


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 2, 2011)

Bugs....icky....what kind...gnats aphids or mites....you gonna smoke em?or hash em?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 2, 2011)

does this help liven things up for u endls? some sour d getting the chop a little early.


----------



## webb107 (Feb 2, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> does this help liven things up for u endlys? some sour d getting the chop a little early.


WOW man looking super frosty nice job, What are your grow specs? also do you have any pics of the whole plant?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 2, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Bugs....icky....what kind...gnats aphids or mites....you gonna smoke em?or hash em?


I think I have mites, I'm almost done getting rid of the white flies I had. Gonna smoke it  I have 4 more coming down this month



littlegrower2004 said:


> does this help liven things up for u endls? some sour d getting the chop a little early.


Heck yes it does


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I cut these a bit early, they were getting pretty beat up by bugs so I chopped them down this morning.
> 
> 
> Afghan Kush Special
> ...


how does that afghan kush special smell like? looks solid has hell


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 2, 2011)

webb107 said:


> WOW man looking super frosty nice job, What are your grow specs? also do you have any pics of the whole plant?


thanks webb! its Sour D from a local club in some Ocean Forest soil, grow bag not sure what size. i use humboldt organic nutes for the most part but as you can tell from the yellowing that i havent perfected it yet. it had about 6 tops on it the same size as the one in picture. i didnt take any before trimming or actually with in the last few weeks but this is what is was like a little while ago. has some PM which caused me to chop early.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful littlegrower....looking damn fine....almost as fine as my avatar...LOL


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Beautiful littlegrower....looking damn fine....almost as fine as my avatar...LOL


haha i wouldnt go that far but thanks for the compliments! i always enjoy your avatars!


----------



## ptone (Feb 2, 2011)

Some weird shit happening in my grow Overnight
I get home from work and Bam 
My Fire OG is pissed off about something. 

View attachment 1419948View attachment 1419949


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2011)

That burn is 7 to 10 days old. Look at your new growth for current conditions, which appears to be healthy.


cof


----------



## ptone (Feb 2, 2011)

That burn happened last night... The plant was beautiful and green when I went to bed at 1am and at 7pm same day is when I noticed this.


----------



## McNulty (Feb 2, 2011)

ptone said:


> Some weird shit happening in my grow Overnight
> I get home from work and Bam
> My Fire OG is pissed off about something.
> 
> View attachment 1419948View attachment 1419949


Looks like it could be a spot of nute burn, but im no bud doctor hehe
Got a few probs of my own 
Been following this thread silently for ages now , will be puttin a photo shoot up soon as i can, only just got a decent-ish camera, my gals are 4 and a half weeks , smelling fine!!!
Line up; ICE/Northern lights/white widow/white rhino- Nirvana seeds non fem. 
Also as a little treat i have several Jack The Ripper girls brought up from clone which smell lemony and will taste (tried and tested clone strain) lemony as foooook.
Anyhow if any of you heathens have any free time or your just bored of your tits waiting for your girls to grow check out this link to the coco thread, see whats wrong with ma bitches- or bitch for the time being.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite-195.html
Peace and large yields


----------



## bajafox (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how does that afghan kush special smell like? looks solid has hell


It was never a very strong odored plant but if I had to describe it I would say it smells sweet and fruity... I have high expectations for my second attempt, I think I know what I did wrong with this one and hope to improve on the second one, the third clone which I took from the second one is just over a month old in veg. I've heard she's not a big yielder and not very potent but a good smoke. 

I'm probably gonna drop this strain after my 3rd attempt since I still have more seeds from this breeder and there are other strains I'd like to try


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys not been here for a while but finally Ive got a couple of Neville's Haze under a 600w HID dual spec going into 12/12. How you think they look
View attachment 1420348


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Endlys, you keep em on their toes bru!!! I'm off on a wee break for a few days, catch up with you all soon, peace and love from DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

what the hells going on with the likes this business!?!? we'll be Digging it next and having status updates...... 

cracking stuff bajafox and little grower!


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2011)

Off ya face book


----------



## webb107 (Feb 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks webb! its Sour D from a local club in some Ocean Forest soil, grow bag not sure what size. i use humboldt organic nutes for the most part but as you can tell from the yellowing that i havent perfected it yet. it had about 6 tops on it the same size as the one in picture. i didnt take any before trimming or actually with in the last few weeks but this is what is was like a little while ago. has some PM which caused me to chop early.


Looks nice man, Your pic makes me laugh every time i see it stoned lol +rep for the plant and pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

hahahahahah doobo


----------



## budolskie (Feb 3, 2011)

my clones a week old from when i planted white rhino


----------



## bajafox (Feb 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey guys not been here for a while but finally Ive got a couple of Neville's Haze under a 600w HID dual spec going into 12/12. How you think they look


I've been wanting to grow this strain for a few months now, good luck, she has a long flowering period but I bet it will be worth the wait


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I've been wanting to grow this strain for a few months now, good luck, she has a long flowering period but I bet it will be worth the wait



better be worth the weight more like. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 3, 2011)

Mornin' all. Did we just turn social networked?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> better be worth the weight more like. lol


hahahaha!! true


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2011)

New attitude promo doesnt look too interesting this month... bummer.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 3, 2011)

Pass... Good thing I'm too broke to buy seeds anyway


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I've heard she's not a big yielder and not very potent but a good smoke.


So what makes a "good smoke" in your book?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 3, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> So what makes a "good smoke" in your book?


A potent high yielder? Jk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Update on wierd lookin top!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 3, 2011)

Nothing weird about that, she is going to be a nice chunky cola when it finishes.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey guys not been here for a while but finally Ive got a couple of Neville's Haze under a 600w HID dual spec going into 12/12. How you think they look
> View attachment 1420348
> View attachment 1420349
> View attachment 1420350


That thing is guna get huge from what ive heard hope you have a lot of vertical space ilk another 4+ feet get ready for a massive stretch


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2011)

nice pics pukka bud...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 3, 2011)

Gonna be some big spiky buds on that biatch


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Update on wierd lookin top!


yea thats normal depends on the strain but that is referred to as irregular calyxes, vs some have regular symmetrical forming


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> New attitude promo doesnt look too interesting this month... bummer.


anyone ever grown any delicious seeds. are they a reputable bank


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 3, 2011)

pukka-looks like the new growth is overtaking that "wierd" yellow growth. do you have a macro setting on your camera? i would really like a close up view of it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

I burnt the top guys it was all light bleached on top...... sorted it now if you read bk a few pages theres some pics of when i 1st did it and people was sayin it looked wierd so put these pics up it now she seems to be greenin back up now  theres a load more in my signature


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> pukka-looks like the new growth is overtaking that "wierd" yellow growth. do you have a macro setting on your camera? i would really like a close up view of it.


some close up on my thread mate links in my signature


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 3, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> anyone ever grown any delicious seeds. are they a reputable bank


I have mate. I did there black Russian and it was real nice big heavy yielder but more of a morning/daytime smoke. That said I don't think you can judge a seed bank by a single strain. I'm sure someone in here must have had the pleasure.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Few close ups


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 3, 2011)

yea that was light bleaching had the same prob on my AO.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I cut these a bit early, they were getting pretty beat up by bugs so I chopped them down this morning.
> 
> 
> Afghan Kush Special
> ...


 I cheated and went straight for the pics, and thought those looked to be too early. Then I read that u took em down early due to bugs. Sorry to hear about the bugs, look nice all the same.


----------



## Demacross (Feb 3, 2011)

Just need to tell someone I'm the proud new owner of a 600 watt hps, just got it in the mail today yippy


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2011)

Demacross said:


> Just need to tell someone I'm the proud new owner of a 600 watt hps, just got it in the mail today yippy


 congrats!!, what are you gonna grow?


----------



## Demacross (Feb 3, 2011)

Currently have White Widow, Kandi Kush, Blueberry Gum, Skunk, and Orange bud I think it is in veg. Trying my own variety pack for my second go round.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 3, 2011)

Hopefully weed.....sorry....I have to do it every time....it never gets old.

What brand ballast you get????


----------



## Demacross (Feb 3, 2011)

I got a digital from HTG


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 3, 2011)

sweet!!! !


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 3, 2011)

About the Delicious Seeds, a guy on youtube did their Critical Sensi Star and that shit looked great. I think this promo doesnt look too bad, wish they didnt throw autos in there, thats more of a specialty thing I would think, anyone after them would probably want more than 1 seed. Any way, I started 5 Headbands the fairy brought my way not too long ago, along with 2 Vanilla Kushes, a Bubba Kush, and a Red Diesel. Whats the male/female ratio like with those Headbands? You know who you are that Im asking. I need at least 2 females out of 5 seeds. I would be very happy, considering I would have the 2 girls I want, and 3 studs to choose from and harvest their gunk. Im pretty excited about this grow, and hope things go right, no fucking hermies, and big healthy buds. And I might be upgrading to a 1000w system, but the 600 is the only place I like on this site, or any other for that matter, so I will still be by as often as usual, no changes but the bulb size. I have the clones but they are for hopefully my other 4x4 tent, yes 2 1000w 4x4s ftw! I cant wait. They will be run 1 during the day 1 at night, that way Im only running 1000w at a time, not 2k. We will see, but thats the idea.


----------



## marmarb (Feb 3, 2011)

just put together 4 ebb and flo trays 28x19x6 on top of 30 gal rez all fit in my 4x4 space under 1 600 i may grab another 600 to toss in there think its over kill


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 3, 2011)

BHO!!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2011)

lookin like some oil base................dam flash backs.
whats that smoke like?


----------



## yogo (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey all, I'm pretty new to the HID indoor world and just have a newbie question for ya. I'm starting my first indoor grow from seed and I was wondering how soon you can put your babies under a 600w MH? Right off the bat or wait a few weeks under floros?

Currently, they are only 11 days old from seed germination and I have them in a propagation dome (to control heat & humidity) and are under some crappy 4' t8 bulbs. I can see there are starting to stretch and are only on their 2 branch/leaf nodes set at about 3" tall or so. Is it to soon to put them under a 600w MH light setup? I just thought you wanted to wait some time (couple weeks) before putting them under a HID light.

Some advice would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 3, 2011)

amazing!..im still pretty new to BHO but i guess its like 70-98% thc


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> amazing!..im still pretty new to BHO but i guess its like 70-98% thc


dam.............


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> amazing!..im still pretty new to BHO but i guess its like 70-98% thc


probably 60-80% to get the percentage higher you got to make budder takes a bit of work but it's as good as it gets http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budder put about the size of a match head in a pipe and it'll get you pretty smashed.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 4, 2011)

how would makein it budder raise the thc level?..i was gunna make some budder but didnt really pull to much bho so i'll just blaze a few dabs


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2011)

yogo said:


> Hey all, I'm pretty new to the HID indoor world and just have a newbie question for ya. I'm starting my first indoor grow from seed and I was wondering how soon you can put your babies under a 600w MH? Right off the bat or wait a few weeks under floros?
> 
> Currently, they are only 11 days old from seed germination and I have them in a propagation dome (to control heat & humidity) and are under some crappy 4' t8 bulbs. I can see there are starting to stretch and are only on their 2 branch/leaf nodes set at about 3" tall or so. Is it to soon to put them under a 600w MH light setup? I just thought you wanted to wait some time (couple weeks) before putting them under a HID light.
> 
> Some advice would be appreciated...thanks!


They're ready now, go ahead and put them uner the 600, for they will love it.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> BHO!!!


BHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM hahahah nice


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking super potent. Amber like tree sap


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 4, 2011)

You know what would make your pics more professional? 
Crop out the negative space For those who don't know journalism.
Negative space is the area of the photo that has no relevant to the Subject.
IE Blackness, or half an arm, out of focus, trash, massive amount of sky...
These don't apply to artistic photography just Journalism photos.
The point comes through in More pixels and super fast loading times.
I'm not complaining just working on something with someone and I brought that up.
Then thought, I'd share with you guys.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I cheated and went straight for the pics, and thought those looked to be too early. Then I read that u took em down early due to bugs. Sorry to hear about the bugs, look nice all the same.


Thanks man, they were really pissing me off these last few weeks. I'm hoping I have it all under control for now, as soon as I chop the rest of my February plants I'm gonna pull out all my girls and give my tent a good scrub down and cleaning, then check each plant individually and treat them with Azatrol if they're effected. I'm fucking over these bugs... My next plant is pretty beat up too by the damn bugs but she's hanging in there and only has about 10 days left to finish. All the other one's seem to be doing ok. 

Does anyone have any tips on beating spider mites? Thanks in advance


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 4, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> You know what would make your pics more professional?
> Crop out the negative space For those who don't know journalism.
> Negative space is the area of the photo that has no relevant to the Subject.
> IE Blackness, or half an arm, out of focus, trash, massive amount of sky...
> ...


 
i do this with my photography photos...but when i come in here im in lazy mode and just post then copy paste...dont even bother to edit..lol


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 4, 2011)

Bugs don't like cold. Stick em outside!


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 4, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Bugs don't like cold. Stick em outside!


 Thats a good idea but its been in the Negatives in Co lately.
Anyway i have all my Ingrediants for my Super Soil its time to start mixing Im still trying to make up my mind on what to grow this next round anybody wanna help me make my Decision???
Im thinking
1 Sour Cream
1 Dog Kush 
and 1 Swiss Cheese

or 1 Red Cherry Berry
1 Dog Kush
and 1 Pineapple Express or White Widow

Or should i run all 1 strain Like 
my 2 Freebie Pineapple Express
or 3 Blue Widows
or 3 Critical +
i dont want to use all my Good seeds till i know i have my shit all dialed in and ready to go So i would much rather grow a few freebies along with one of my good seeds


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Bugs don't like cold. Stick em outside!


I can't, I don't have a hard...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks man, they were really pissing me off these last few weeks. I'm hoping I have it all under control for now, as soon as I chop the rest of my February plants I'm gonna pull out all my girls and give my tent a good scrub down and cleaning, then check each plant individually and treat them with Azatrol if they're effected. I'm fucking over these bugs... My next plant is pretty beat up too by the damn bugs but she's hanging in there and only has about 10 days left to finish. All the other one's seem to be doing ok.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on beating spider mites? Thanks in advance


Hot shot 'No pest strips' available at Lowe's for $6.95...read and heed the warnings. I had to hang two in a 5 x 9 area to be totally effective.


cof


----------



## bajafox (Feb 4, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Bugs don't like cold. Stick em outside!





curious old fart said:


> Hot shot 'No pest strips' available at Lowe's for $6.95...read and heed the warnings. I had to hang two in a 5 x 9 area to be totally effective.
> 
> 
> cof


Thank you, this isn't the first time that's been recommended to me. I will definitely read the directions thoroughly when I buy it.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2011)

Really should think about chopping it up by now, going into week 11


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2011)

How much 'couch-lock' do you want?
Looks well done.


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2011)

From my experience with it it was well done a week or so ago  but i've let her go for 15 weeks before and it was a pretty funky smoke. As to couch lock, well if i melted away into nothing in my beanbag, score! I like things that can put me asleep asap, don't have any distractions or hobbies to appreciate heady highs or enjoy them much. Mash me up till i'm nice and creay!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 4, 2011)

not quite the same but my bubblelicious day 1 of week 7


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2011)

Healthy looking lady, how much longer?


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 4, 2011)

should be 8 weeks so one more to go then drying and curing


----------



## marmarb (Feb 4, 2011)

2 ?s will one 600 be enough for 4 2x1.5 ebb n flow tables or do i need to add another 600 to the tent 2nd ? tip top toker what strain are you runing that lady is a looker good luck with the bean bag lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2011)

yogo said:


> Hey all, I'm pretty new to the HID indoor world and just have a newbie question for ya. I'm starting my first indoor grow from seed and I was wondering how soon you can put your babies under a 600w MH? Right off the bat or wait a few weeks under floros?
> 
> Currently, they are only 11 days old from seed germination and I have them in a propagation dome (to control heat & humidity) and are under some crappy 4' t8 bulbs. I can see there are starting to stretch and are only on their 2 branch/leaf nodes set at about 3" tall or so. Is it to soon to put them under a 600w MH light setup? I just thought you wanted to wait some time (couple weeks) before putting them under a HID light.
> 
> Some advice would be appreciated...thanks!


Like cof said they could handle a 600... but I would definitely take off the dome either way and it might stop the stretch under just the t8's. I noticed the same thing. When the dome was on they were stretching for the sky, when I removed it they had the same light as before (2 ft t8's, 28w total) and they stopped stretching.



marmarb said:


> 2 ?s will one 600 be enough for 4 2x1.5 ebb n flow tables or do i need to add another 600 to the tent 2nd ? tip top toker what strain are you runing that lady is a looker good luck with the bean bag lol


I would go with two if you can swing the heat and cost. 1 would work, but two will give you some fat buds.


----------



## tricka (Feb 4, 2011)

hey cheers man i will try and do that from now on thanks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello my fellow 600-ers! 
Just some updated pics of my three babies (Matanuska Thunderfuck).
15 days since they broke through the soil's surface from seeds.
Transplanted into 5-gallon pots the other day and they are starting to take off again. 
Had beautiful roots when taken out of the party cups, and they seem to be acclimating well to their final homes.
Just two or three more nodes to grow and then I'll be topping them above the 2nd node to get four colas.
Peace!

**edit**_ I will also be trying my hand at cloning for the first time by using the tips after I top the plants._


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 4, 2011)

Dang, Tip Top and Green Thumb bringin the pr0n today. Those plants both look dope, haha, get it, see because, oh forget it. 

Hooked up with a dude I haven't seen in a couple years now and haven't spoke to for almost a year. We were best friends from just before high school up to a few years ago and then life with families kind of got in the way somehow. I can't tell you how stoked I am right now to have reconnected with him, he was always like a brother to me.

Anyway, been really busy but wanted to pop in to say high.


Seedlings look great too Doobiebro A+ on those.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2011)

Howdy 600 been awhile hope everyone is well. here is my latest batch 4 weeks into bloom. Blackberry and Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks man, they were really pissing me off these last few weeks. I'm hoping I have it all under control for now, as soon as I chop the rest of my February plants I'm gonna pull out all my girls and give my tent a good scrub down and cleaning, then check each plant individually and treat them with Azatrol if they're effected. I'm fucking over these bugs... My next plant is pretty beat up too by the damn bugs but she's hanging in there and only has about 10 days left to finish. All the other one's seem to be doing ok.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on beating spider mites? Thanks in advance





curious old fart said:


> Hot shot 'No pest strips' available at Lowe's for $6.95...read and heed the warnings. I had to hang two in a 5 x 9 area to be totally effective.
> 
> 
> cof


 I was gonna say the same thing. Only thing that saved my ass!! Turn off the fans and exhaust for 24 hrs, and repeat 2x every 2 days to kill the eggs. Good luck!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 5, 2011)

worm- DANK! i would likes mes some fruity pebbles!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

nice gals TTT and greenthumbs! youguns look good too! wormdrive hella frosty man! doobiebro, i thought matanuska was a clone only?

TTT is that the sweet tooth or a really ripe cheese? either way hats off htat looks delish.

@cof, hot shot strips FTW huh!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice gals TTT and greenthumbs! youguns look good too! wormdrive hella frosty man! doobiebro, i thought matanuska was a clone only?
> 
> TTT is that the sweet tooth or a really ripe cheese? either way hats off htat looks delish.
> 
> @cof, hot shot strips FTW huh!


I am lucky enough to know someone who's long-time friend (and a pro grower) has kept the original genetics alive for the last 30 years and was gifted some seeds a couple of years ago. 
I smoked pounds of it growing up in Alaska back in the 70's & 80's and there is no mistaking it for me. 
I've tried a few of the other "Thunder" strains, as well as some of the strains out there that were crossbred with original MTF genes, and none of them have the same smell and taste as true MTF, not to mention the high. 
Not saying it's the *greatest* cannabis in the world (though it is *WAY* up there), just saying it is unmistakably unique enough to be quite different from it's modern derivatives (like heirloom tomatoes: not the greatest fruits in the marketplace, but so damn good to savor the flavor)!
I can hardly believe that we used to "bitch" about having to smoke so much MTF, and how happy we were when someone came up with a bag of Panama, or Maui, or Thai.


(**I have also decided that, in the event that some of the seeds turn out to be males, I'm going to harvest the pollen and save it to pollinate a female MTF plant to get as many seeds as I can of it.*)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I am lucky enough to know someone who's long-time friend (and a pro grower) has kept the original genetics alive for the last 30 years and was gifted some seeds a couple of years ago.
> I smoked pounds of it growing up in Alaska back in the 70's & 80's and there is no mistaking it for me.
> I've tried a few of the other "Thunder" strains, as well as some of the strains out there that were crossbred with original MTF genes, and none of them have the same smell and taste as true MTF, not to mention the high.
> Not saying it's the *greatest* cannabis in the world (though it is *WAY* up there), just saying it is unmistakably unique enough to be quite different from it's modern derivatives (like heirloom tomatoes: not the greatest fruits in the marketplace, but so damn good to savor the flavor)!
> ...


awesome man, thats kool. sounds a lot like the clone onlies we love n cherish in the uk genes from the late 70's early 80's still going strong today. i always wonder how the top dog clone onlies over there would fare against ours in the uk. that would be a true canabis world cup, fuck arjan and his jaffacake dream...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome man, thats kool. sounds a lot like the clone onlies we love n cherish in the uk genes from the late 70's early 80's still going strong today. i always wonder how the top dog clone onlies over there would fare against ours in the uk. that would be a true canabis world cup, fuck arjan and his jaffacake dream...


Yes! I'd *LOVE* to be one of the lucky bastards to be in the line of judges for THAT smoke-off! 
Hell for ANY smoke-off, but would *love* a trip down memory lane with smokey samples of the world's old school cannabis genetics.
(_**would need to hold the smoke off near a well-stocked corner store to stave off the atomic munchies & terminal cotton mouth, for sure*_)
Some day... some day...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

for damn sure that would be the smoke up of all time. if we were millionaire playboys we could work it out im sure ....


----------



## SweetGanja420 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm thinkin about a tent setup about 5' tall with either 400W or 600W I'll be switching from MH to HPS according to the vegetative and flowering stages, but I was curious as to how many plants (roughly) I would be able to produce with the 400W and how many with the 600W

Thanks and happy growing!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for damn sure that would be the smoke up of all time. if we were millionaire playboys we could work it out im sure ....


If I wasn't married, and was still a young whippersnapper, I'd go bohemian and travel Europe for a few years (or more) and just live to live. I'm an artist, so I'd spend most of my time going to every museum & gallery I could find, and would do my best to wear out my camera with thousands of photos of everything before having to go home. 
And hopefully meet some of the great people from the RIU community, too.
The wife wants to go to Europe, thankfully, but money is too tight for now. 
But I know I'll get over there some day!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm using Jack's Classic nutes for this grow (_previously used Botanicare's PureBlend Pro line: Grow, Bloom, Liquid Karma, Berry Sweet_) and still have a jug of Liquid Karma left over from my last grow.
Does it matter if I mix it in with the Jack's, or should they be applied separately?
Never had to worry about it when using all Botanicare stuff, but don't want to mix them together if it will cause a problem.
I know it's a stupid question, but it would be more stupid of me to assume and not ask.
And yes: I feel thick. 
 
And I've been toking. A lot.
My eyes are drier than the Sahara.
If I don't close them, I fear I will soon bleed to death.
Been toking while watching "The Story of India" on Netflix. Just started episode 4, so time to load another bowl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If I wasn't married, and was still a young whippersnapper, I'd go bohemian and travel Europe for a few years (or more) and just live to live. I'm an artist, so I'd spend most of my time going to every museum & gallery I could find, and would do my best to wear out my camera with thousands of photos of everything before having to go home.
> And hopefully meet some of the great people from the RIU community, too.
> The wife wants to go to Europe, thankfully, but money is too tight for now.
> But I know I'll get over there some day!


ive been fortunate to have traveled a bit in my youth. sadly before i was old enough to appreciate the most of it. europe has some amazing countries and some really shitty ones too man. but theres some awesome people. im really thinking i need to get back strateside and see some of the peeps ive met on riu, seeing new countries is great but seeing them with a local to tamke you to the cool spots is awesome. if your ever in the uk head north  london sucks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if your ever in the uk head north  london sucks


Definitely would head up north! Would spend a little time in London, but would have to get out pretty quick!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

theres good n bad everywhere but london has a high proportion of arseholes...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> theres good n bad everywhere but london has a high proportion of arseholes...


"Flush twice: it's a long ways to London." , eh? 
Yeah, the big cities over here are the same. Have to dig through lots of shitty people to find those gems of humanity.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm using Jack's Classic nutes for this grow (_previously used Botanicare's PureBlend Pro line: Grow, Bloom, Liquid Karma, Berry Sweet_) and still have a jug of Liquid Karma left over from my last grow.
> Does it matter if I mix it in with the Jack's, or should they be applied separately?
> Never had to worry about it when using all Botanicare stuff, but don't want to mix them together if it will cause a problem.


I would mix seperately except for the bloom.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking good everybody. 

I came across this article while reading the news this morning. 

........................................................................................................................................................................................

Man arrested after asking police about growing marijuana

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Advertisement
FARMINGTON, Conn. -- Police say a Connecticut man called 911 to ask a dispatcher how much trouble he could get into by growing one marijuana plant, then was arrested.
Farmington police said a dispatcher told 21-year-old Robert Michelson on Thursday night that he could get arrested for growing pot, and Michelson said thank you and hung up.
Officers went to Michelson's house and seized a small amount of marijuana and drug paraphernalia. Michelson has admitted he bought seeds and equipment for growing.
Michelson was released on $5,000 bail after being charged with marijuana possession and other crimes. A woman who answered the phone at his home Friday said he wasn't available for comment.


Heres your sign hahahah peace 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 5, 2011)

The Blackberry and Fruity Pebbles pics are sick. For anyone interested, Nirvana has Blackberry on their weekend whopper this weekend ($10 off or something)and they're having a BOGO on the Venus Flytrap for Valentines Day weekend (Buy one 5 pack fem and get one free).

Also wanted to mention that my 20 reg seeds from nirvana are on their way, hehe. New York Power Deisel and Papaya...Allright


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> The Blackberry and Fruity Pebbles pics are sick. For anyone interested, Nirvana has Blackberry on their weekend whopper this weekend ($10 off or something)and they're having a BOGO on the Venus Flytrap for Valentines Day weekend (Buy one 5 pack fem and get one free).
> 
> Also wanted to mention that my 20 reg seeds from nirvana are on their way, hehe. New York Power Deisel and Papaya...Allright


Thanks Dez, I just ordered Swiss cheese, NYPD, Master Kush and Venus Fly Trap from Nirvana. Cant wait to get Crackin.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. Only thing that saved my ass!! Turn off the fans and exhaust for 24 hrs, and repeat 2x every 2 days to kill the eggs. Good luck!!


Thanks again, I'll have to find a good time to do this... Should I worry about having pets in the house?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

is Nirvana good genetics, iv'e heard so many complaints. they do have alotta choices tho. 

and BMM, i would say its fucked up, but i found it funny. i wouldnt be the guy callin in and askin, thats for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks man, they were really pissing me off these last few weeks. I'm hoping I have it all under control for now, as soon as I chop the rest of my February plants I'm gonna pull out all my girls and give my tent a good scrub down and cleaning, then check each plant individually and treat them with Azatrol if they're effected. I'm fucking over these bugs... My next plant is pretty beat up too by the damn bugs but she's hanging in there and only has about 10 days left to finish. All the other one's seem to be doing ok.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on beating spider mites? Thanks in advance





bajafox said:


> Thanks again, I'll have to find a good time to do this... Should I worry about having pets in the house?


 Yes that is poisonous ! I use it in my shed an as I said all ventillation is off. I then go in there and turn it all back on, and come back in 30 minutes. I didnt do this b4 and got a bad headache, so I know if is bad for ya. It says on the wrapper for use in attics and garages I think, meaning where ppl and pets cant breathe it. Used properly it is safe and effective though. Good luck!!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks again, I'm going to have a hard time convincing my wife to let me do this around her precious corgi, lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Thanks again, I'm going to have a hard time convincing my wife to let me do this around her precious corgi, lol


 I think if it is in a room that is separate and sealed off it should be okay. You could put towels under the door etc....depending on where you grow to keep the vapors secluded.

LOL just read you are in a tent...I dont know how airtight tents are as I have never used one. I dont know if the tent is in a room that is used or not.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just make sure the room is sealed up and he should be fine. It didn't affect molly at all, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah turn your fans all off and just stick a towel (damp would be best IMO) at the gap under the door to that room you have your stuff in. Shouldn't be a problem with the little fox.


----------



## ptone (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is some 600w HPS Bud Porn

Bubba x OG Kush


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 5, 2011)

ptone said:


> Here is some 600w HPS Bud Porn
> 
> Bubba x OG Kush


 Nice Bud is it from a Seed company or Clone? I want some of that hows the high?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I would mix seperately except for the bloom.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for the tip! I'll let ya'll know how it goes.
Peace!


----------



## ptone (Feb 5, 2011)

I reversed my OG Kush took the hermi pollen and hit a branch on my Bubba. Grew a few seeds out this one was the only one that had a decent growth pattern. It grows / smells like my bubba but the Calyx formation looks just like my OG.
The high is uplifting, making a smoke report soon I'll send it to you.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah turn your fans all off and just stick a towel (damp would be best IMO) at the gap under the door to that room you have your stuff in. Shouldn't be a problem with the little fox.


That's what I was thinking. I'll definitely read the directions and get this done soon. I have it mostly under control right now but I want to completely kill anything that's left


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 5, 2011)

Found my outdoor lady this year, Heribei from Sannies Seeds. I just ordered some and can't wait till they arrive. And hopefully there should be a pack of Madonna x Anesthesia regulars for my breeding pleasure in the future. The Heribei are Fems, which is what I like for outdoors no worries of males, and I have never had a hermie outdoors. Heribei is HerijuanaxErdbei. Did some research on the Erdbei and I had to translate every bit of info I found on it. But it seem a nice strain for people who like indicas, and that like to grow outdoors. Crossed with the Herijuana, should be a knock out indica. Sannie says its a big yielder outdoors, so I will take his word for now, and see for myself later.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 5, 2011)

Herijuana x Ierdbei*


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2011)

ptone said:


> The high is uplifting, making a smoke report soon I'll send it to you.


Post it here bro... we all wanna see. They are beautiful looking buds for sure.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Found my outdoor lady this year, Heribei from Sannies Seeds. I just ordered some and can't wait till they arrive. And hopefully there should be a pack of Madonna x Anesthesia regulars for my breeding pleasure in the future. The Heribei are Fems, which is what I like for outdoors no worries of males, and I have never had a hermie outdoors. Heribei is HerijuanaxErdbei. Did some research on the Erdbei and I had to translate every bit of info I found on it. But it seem a nice strain for people who like indicas, and that like to grow outdoors. Crossed with the Herijuana, should be a knock out indica. Sannie says its a big yielder outdoors, so I will take his word for now, and see for myself later.


I have her bred to shack, a freeby from sannie, and she is a lovely lady who clones easily. There are two in bloom and several clones currently on hand and was thinking of breeding her to a dpp/jtr male or a timewarp male, probably both. The one I have has a lemony taste with a strong combination of high and stone and finishes in 9 to 10 weeks, but I think the longer time is due to the shack influence.


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I have her bred to shack, a freeby from sannie, and she is a lovely lady who clones easily. There are two in bloom and several clones currently on hand and was thinking of breeding her to a dpp/jtr male or a timewarp male, probably both. The one I have has a lemony taste with a strong combination of high and stone and finishes in 9 to 10 weeks, but I think the longer time is due to the shack influence.
> 
> 
> cof


the dpp x jtr i grew was swet fruity / lemoney with a touch of sour sicky smell to it, i took it at 8 weeks and it was strong lol, u could be on to a lemon bomb here lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 5, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking good everybody.
> 
> I came across this article while reading the news this morning.
> 
> ...


LOL...yeah....I heard the 911 recording this morning on the local news...for living in a non-med state we sure do get our fair coverage of cannabis related news here....pretty funny shit....what a dumbass!!!!...the dispatcher said"how big is it?"


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I have her bred to shack, a freeby from sannie, and she is a lovely lady who clones easily. There are two in bloom and several clones currently on hand and was thinking of breeding her to a dpp/jtr male or a timewarp male, probably both. The one I have has a lemony taste with a strong combination of high and stone and finishes in 9 to 10 weeks, but I think the longer time is due to the shack influence.
> 
> 
> cof


 Your HeribeixShack sounds lovely. Im liking what I saw on Opengrow with the Heribei. She looks pretty stable. I didn't see many varying phenos. I think maybe 2 or 3 but all finishing in the 8-9 week range. It looks to be a very frosty with dense nuggets. They dont look like the biggest nugs in the pics I saw, not the smallest either, but looked very tight. What I liked is that it looks to have the heri structure just with bigger, maybe even frostier nugs. Can't wait to see what I can do with her outdoors. She can go purple outdoors, going by the pictures on OG. I would rather her not, they stick out more like that but if she does, oh well. I just hope mine looks something like the pictures. If it does I would be fucking ecstatic.


----------



## wally nutter (Feb 6, 2011)

back from the pits of hell im in love with life again1!!!!

missed all of you!!

check this sweet track out

[video=youtube;YJ2Z4XBRLxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ2Z4XBRLxo[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

Hah...welcome...so what's new Wally?


----------



## Demacross (Feb 6, 2011)

I been looking in forums for the distance of penetration a 600 has, I know I seen it somewhere but can't seem to find it again could someone help me out. Thanks


----------



## wally nutter (Feb 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hah...welcome...so what's new Wally?


basically i had a spiritual emergence over the holidays. ended up in a hospital with "psychosis" though it was really me being awakened. they ruined it with they antipsychotics. fucking things took the life outta me. but it was good in a way. i had my ego crushed. i was so low i was suicidal. but not anymore. i toked up last night and it all came back to me. i know my higher calling. some real ish. im to bea shaman of sorts i think. pot and shrooms as my medicines.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

wasn't it the shrooms that started all this mess?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the Warlock posing nude for me lastnight...little slut...











Enjoy the teenie pron!!!!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Feb 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> wasn't it the shrooms that started all this mess?


technically they did. but it was the antipsychotics that put me into depression. the shrooms are cool

the doctors with phds wanna say i was crazy. truth was i was just awake!! so they put me on the drugs they think are the answer.

pot and shrooms is my medicine


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

I miss shrooms...haven't tripped in about 9yrs or so.....my wife and I were talking about trippin last night....I want some acid but you have to know someone with Birkenstocks to get it.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 6, 2011)

No more shrooms for me, the last time the 1st couple of hours were great i spent an hour and a half laughing at the window blinds the last couple of hours were spent passed out on the bathroom floor and waking up in a pool of sweat fucking mental, Thursday morning coming home off a night shift it was my Mrs thought it would be funny as fuck to play mind games with me when i woke her up for work tripping my nuts off she cooked my head totally then fucked off to work laughing as she went lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

Hah...good shit.


----------



## wally nutter (Feb 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I miss shrooms...haven't tripped in about 9yrs or so.....my wife and I were talking about trippin last night....I want some acid but you have to know someone with Birkenstocks to get it.


i suggest you and the mrs spilt an 8th!!! i think youd have a blast!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

split an 1/8?????? That is what the gang and I would get for each of us..........TRIPPIN


----------



## wally nutter (Feb 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> split an 1/8?????? That is what the gang and I would get for each of us..........TRIPPIN


that was 9 years ago though. you dont wanna start out too intense.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

True .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

Go greenbay! ... Lol


----------



## wally nutter (Feb 6, 2011)

lower dosages will give you an incredible energizing high with less mind fucking


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah shrooms, before I started growing indoors I was torn between devoting my original closet to growing shrooms or cannabis. I love cannabis too much, and it wasn't much of a choice when it came down to need. So pot it was. But I was thinking recently of doing something small like a fish tank or 2, all they need for light is a small 13w cfl, that is for the period they need light, part of the time they don't need any light. Wally, I think you and me have had a very similar experience in life. I myself after all the madness that I went through being in and out of a facility, I realized what I was, and what I wanted to do. And that I wasnt wrong, the people trying to stop me from being what I am are the ones that are wrong. I know all about you ego being crushed. It happens when you go from healthy to disabled in a short time, but its not a bad thing. It let you know what your place is.


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 6, 2011)

Holy shhh... Wally!... wtf!... Where you been, how ya been... How long you been back?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 6, 2011)

lil somthing i put together! 
WATCH IN HD!
[video=youtube;HD8eW-yB2Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD8eW-yB2Ek[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice! That piece kicks ass!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 6, 2011)

that piece must cost $250!!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 6, 2011)

Wally me boy what in the world is going on inside that head of yours? Shaman? Me thinks you maybe might should lighten up on the shrooms a bit?

So I'm still kickin' just not playing on the internet so much these days. Got a little bit of hash made from acapulco gold using the dry sieve method and then heated in the oven briefly on a low heat. I have to say, it is probably the best hash I've smoked next to black opiated hash from forty years ago. Traded some of my headband x cali-o and og18 for a half ounce of acapulco gold from my ex partner. Casey jones just finished her seventh week and is looking very nice. Chopping day next saturday maybe sooner depending on how my new batch of babies acts in the tent. I have a feminized shackzilla and herijuana x big white that have popped and doing nicely for a couple of days old. A feminized killing fields and hericules didn't germ so I planted another of each friday morning and they have yet to break ground. For regular beans that have broken ground there is an extrema from sannie and a ny47 and blackjack from the seed fairy. I'm actually hoping to get a male from one of the three regular beans so I can cross it with the other two regular beans if they turn out female. My tora bora did not shed its hull and it died. So that's what's been happening on the home front here. I'll post up some pics of casey before I chop her. Her resin is much different than most strains I've grown. It seems to be much more oily than sticky. I think I'll take a couple of the side buds tonight and get them hanging so I can give them a try later in the week. I'm hoping to get a few beans from her, I think I see some here and there.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> that piece must cost $250!!


the inline ashcatcher was 250 lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Wally me boy what in the world is going on inside that head of yours? Shaman? Me thinks you maybe might should lighten up on the shrooms a bit?
> 
> So I'm still kickin' just not playing on the internet so much these days. Got a little bit of hash made from acapulco gold using the dry sieve method and then heated in the oven briefly on a low heat. I have to say, it is probably the best hash I've smoked next to black opiated hash from forty years ago. Traded some of my headband x cali-o and og18 for a half ounce of acapulco gold from my ex partner. Casey jones just finished her seventh week and is looking very nice. Chopping day next saturday maybe sooner depending on how my new batch of babies acts in the tent. I have a feminized shackzilla and herijuana x big white that have popped and doing nicely for a couple of days old. A feminized killing fields and hericules didn't germ so I planted another of each friday morning and they have yet to break ground. For regular beans that have broken ground there is an extrema from sannie and a ny47 and blackjack from the seed fairy. I'm actually hoping to get a male from one of the three regular beans so I can cross it with the other two regular beans if they turn out female. My tora bora did not shed its hull and it died. So that's what's been happening on the home front here. I'll post up some pics of casey before I chop her. Her resin is much different than most strains I've grown. It seems to be much more oily than sticky. I think I'll take a couple of the side buds tonight and get them hanging so I can give them a try later in the week. I'm hoping to get a few beans from her, I think I see some here and there.


I'm glad to see you're alive and well. Have you finally worn the new off of the saddle yet?
Post some pics.


cof


----------



## pavement50 (Feb 6, 2011)

got my 600 atlast and just put my babies under it last night and i hope they enjoy the step up from the 90w ufo they were vegging under for the past two months!

i'm little worried about stabilising the temps as its in the garage and very cold out there but will try to play with the thermostat dial on the oil heater til i get it finely tuned ..

View attachment 1426443View attachment 1426444


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2011)

Cof sounds like some intersting crosses planned for the future. Cant wait to get a peak. 

Wallynutter Glad to see you back and in good health ole buddy. That is a great song you posted aswell  

Headsup ole buddy how have you been man. Good to hear your still in the mix and getting your herb on. 

I think alsmost all the crew is here but where is DST? Must be on vacation lol. 

Got some fresh pr0n uploading ill drop a few pics shortly Peace 1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2011)

9 Hydro DOG Kush @ 36 days flower


There are 3 blue widow and 3 headband mixed in the hydro aswell. 

A look under there skirts.

Monster fkn trunks on a few of the dogs. 


Heres one i super cropped early on in veg. Gnarly looking lol. 

Lights on cave on full. 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/1badmasonman-191578/albums/guerilla-indoor-13175/1426434-img-1145/

Man thats bright 

And last but not least heres the future mothers.

Front left Grape Ape front right Timewarp #5 Rear left Headband#2 rear rt DOG Kush#2 

Loads more pr0n over the cave thread. Peace 1BMM


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 6, 2011)

nice shit 1badmasonman . this is what im cooking under the 600
[video=youtube;sNtAkMJ9uI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNtAkMJ9uI0[/video]


----------



## marmarb (Feb 6, 2011)

View attachment 1426572View attachment 1426571

Grown in 1gal hempy buckets coco with ff nutes 3 days before harvest. i stop watering 5 days out and manicure 3 days out than last 48 no lights. strains are nl and papaya from nirvana take a guess at yield im hopeing for a half lb buds are really dense


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 6, 2011)

i wouldnt put 8oz past you man. I hope you get it, they look really good bruh.


----------



## marmarb (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks bra. this is my first coco grow. im leaving coco and going to do ebb and flo next


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 6, 2011)

Cof I would like to say I'm wearing it out but I'm not and it's not new, been there hundreds of times before but damn if each and every time ain't just like the first.

I'll get some pics up of casey shortly.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to see everyone today, and hear that all is well, especially you Wally. Small steps my man. Great stuff going on as usual and I'm finally starting to win the battle on my end. My male to female is now 1 of 5 confirmed. I don't have my DSLR for a couple of weeks again, long story but I'll have it back soon. Anyway, thought I'd play with the video on my phone and put this together. I still have a doobie under my pillow for the fairy, maybe this week. 

Duchie

You tube muted my audio track. Damn copyrights, you'd think an artist would want their art showcased around the world. 
[video=youtube;LvG03wFEQUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvG03wFEQUw[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Cof I would like to say I'm wearing it out but I'm not and it's not new, been there hundreds of times before but damn if each and every time ain't just like the first.
> 
> I'll get some pics up of casey shortly.


A good saddle is comfortable enough to ride all day...and consider yourself lucky to find one.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> nice shit 1badmasonman . this is what im cooking under the 600
> [video=youtube;sNtAkMJ9uI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNtAkMJ9uI0[/video]


You had me cracking up when you were talking about the headband.....nice little setup....a lot of trimming nights in your future!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good to see everyone today, and hear that all is well, especially you Wally. Small steps my man. Great stuff going on as usual and I'm finally starting to win the battle on my end. My male to female is now 1 of 5 confirmed. I don't have my DSLR for a couple of weeks again, long story but I'll have it back soon. Anyway, thought I'd play with the video on my phone and put this together. I still have a doobie under my pillow for the fairy, maybe this week.
> 
> Duchie
> 
> ...


wow they dont do that to my vids :/ nice shit you got going down




ENDLSCYCLE said:


> You had me cracking up when you were talking about the headband.....nice little setup....a lot of trimming nights in your future!!!!


Thanks alot man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2011)

15,000! Holy Crap!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 6, 2011)

Largest on RIU baby....glad to be a part of it!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2011)

A little bummed about the video options on my phone. It shot nice video but I have yet to figure out how to share them. I can't email them because when you hit the attachment button it defaults to the pics. It does the same thing if you try to attach them in a message. I tried uploading them to youtube directly via the app but when you hit browse it also defaults to the pics. My brother hasn't been around for almost a week now too so I can't ask him (he has the same phone and is a microsoft guy).

I'll hit him up tomorrow night after he gets back from Vegas. Lucky bastard went for a week with some friends to party it up all week and then watch the Superbowl in the sports betting area of a casino. I'm sure he bet some $$ on it too and will find out how it went tomorrow.


I like those vids you guys posted though. Pretty cool to see other people's grow from that perspective.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 6, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> lil somthing i put together!
> WATCH IN HD!
> [video=youtube;HD8eW-yB2Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD8eW-yB2Ek[/video]


 Very nice glass, Im in the market for a new piece and I don't want to pay a shit load, but it seems inevitable if I want something of good quality. That Sovereignty is fucking sick. I don't got the $ for something like that though. Maybe one day. Im looking at a Ben Wilson inline bong and a Headford inline ashcatcher. That would run me $390, not to bad for a quality setup. I want a Luke Wilson 6 arm downstem as well, they look crazy, $90 for a downstem, but I will have one.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 6, 2011)

Came home after the Super Bowl today and found a baby Headband sticking up out of the soil. Oh thank you so much great seed fairy.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 6, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> the inline ashcatcher was 250 lol


 wow that is one expensive set-up man!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Came home after the Super Bowl today and found a baby Headband sticking up out of the soil. Oh thank you so much great seed fairy.


 
I couldn't help it!
First thing that came to mind when I read the good news. 
Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

Fuck!
Gary Moore from Thin Lizzy is gone!

*http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110206/ap_en_mu/eu_britain_obit_moore*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> View attachment 1427373
> I couldn't help it!
> First thing that came to mind when I read the good news.
> Peace!


Haaaaahaaa.....quality!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haaaaahaaa.....quality!


Glad you got a chuckle out of it. 
That would freak me the fuck out if I peeped into my grow to check up on it and saw that poking out of the soil. 
Peace!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

no info on how though, paper said he was fit as a fiddle. sucks

hey doogie man how did you put the banner together in your sig ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

I know. I loved his playing style. He'll be missed by fans & friends, for sure.
Feeling old these days.
Was organizing my MP3's today and rediscovered my cache of Canned Heat songs.
Going to be getting back into some boogie woogie & blues with my bass starting later today.
Going to also throw on some Thin Lizzy to play along with in memory of Gary, too.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey don they where on about shrooms a few pages back.... Didn't you have a couple of "experiences" with them lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

*@ Don Gin and Tonic:*
I use Photoshop (though most any image editing program will do the same) and just picked a photo from my grow journals and pasted it into a blank image that is 500 pixels wide x 100 pixels tall, then pasted the pic of the Club 600 logo in the corner, merged the layers together, copy & paste the banner over itself to give me a new layer to work with, then just did a "Bevel & Emboss" effect to the banner to give it the raised look. If you want something similar, post the base image you want done and I'll whip it into shape for you in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I know. I loved his playing style. He'll be missed by fans & friends, for sure.
> Feeling old these days.
> Was organizing my MP3's today and rediscovered my cache of Canned Heat songs.
> Going to be getting back into some boogie woogie & blues with my bass starting later today.
> Going to also throw on some Thin Lizzy to play along with in memory of Gary, too.


 hahah your only as old as you feel man! Im sat at work listenin to donny lonegan's greatest hits hahaha 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey don they where on about shrooms a few pages back.... Didn't you have a couple of "experiences" with them lol.


 yeah i had a few experiences with shrooms and acid. damn near broke my mind. i wont touch that shit no more. my brains not stable enough. double dosed the acid and scared the fuckin life out of me. everything was so loud my brain wanted to implode. same effect with salvia which was way more intense than the shrooms or acid shit it was more intense than ketamine. salvia 35X i had and it was like 15 mins of madness bro. bouncing tiles with heads on them bobbling away then wormholed vision like i was falling down the rabbit hole in wonderland haha tastes like shit too.... 

had a couple of good times on shrooms but thew bad outweighed the good, no more for Don.... 

put a pile of coke in front of me on the other hand and im Dyson Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I use Photoshop (though most any image editing program will do the same) and just picked a photo from my grow journals and pasted it into a blank image that is 500 pixels wide x 100 pixels tall, then pasted the pic of the Club 600 logo in the corner, merged the layers together, copy & paste the banner over itself to give me a new layer to work with, then just did a "Bevel & Emboss" effect to the banner to give it the raised look. If you want something similar, post the base image you want done and I'll whip it into shape for you in about 2 minutes.



appreciate it man, thanks, but im gonna have a go myself, im actually due a crash course from my boss in photoshop today so watch this space!!! i work with pc's all day but im a photo editing luddite


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool!
It's pretty straight forward, but if you have any questions just post them here in the club house. I'm going to sleep here pretty soon, but have to be awake by 9-am (2-pm your time, I think) to wait for FedEx to show up with a new laptop for the wife. So I'll be online all day after a short nap.
Looking forward to seeing what you come up with for your banner!
Peace!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah your only as old as you feel man! Im sat at work listenin to donny lonegan's greatest hits hahaha
> 
> yeah i had a few experiences with shrooms and acid. damn near broke my mind. i wont touch that shit no more. my brains not stable enough. double dosed the acid and scared the fuckin life out of me. everything was so loud my brain wanted to implode. same effect with salvia which was way more intense than the shrooms or acid shit it was more intense than ketamine. salvia 35X i had and it was like 15 mins of madness bro. bouncing tiles with heads on them bobbling away then wormholed vision like i was falling down the rabbit hole in wonderland haha tastes like shit too....
> 
> ...


Hey Don glad to here im not the only 1 who got fcuked up on the salvia....1 of my mates bought some from Dam he tryed a little(fcuk all) and said it didnt do nothin and he gave it me half a test tube full so clever glogs here smoked the lot up on the bong 1 hit " OHH DEAR"!?!?!.....last thing i saw was my mates face laughin and it felt like im was slippin away sumwhere all i could see was hundreds of images of my mate face over lappin kinda psychedelic, crazy loads noises (my friends an i lass pissin them selfs), felt like my head was huge and swelled then i couldnt see only tunnel like you said.....i even think i started cryin at 1 bit thinkin i was goin to be a deformed freak for the rest of my life!! LMAO!!!......Never again!

Had shrooms loads a times when i was younger a guy used to sell them dry in 8th bags all year round fucked up a few time but all good fun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

kool man will do!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey Don glad to here im not the only 1 who got fcuked up on the salvia....1 of my mates bought some from Dam he tryed a little(fcuk all) and said it didnt do nothin and he gave it me half a test tube full so clever glogs here smoked the lot up on the bong 1 hit " OHH DEAR"!?!?!.....last thing i saw was my mates face laughin and it felt like im was slippin away sumwhere all i could see was hundreds of images of my mate face over lappin kinda psychedelic, crazy loads noises (my friends an i lass pissin them selfs), felt like my head was huge and swelled then i couldnt see only tunnel like you said.....i even think i started cryin at 1 bit thinkin i was goin to be a deformed freak for the rest of my life!! LMAO!!!......Never again!
> 
> Had shrooms loads a times when i was younger a guy used to sell them dry in 8th bags all year round fucked up a few time but all good fun!


yeah sounds pretty similar experience man, felt liuke you were breathing a whirlwind through your eyes ears nose and mouth. everyone i know whose tried it or seen it tried has a horrer story, having to hold people down and allsorts. at least with ket your on the floor rolling about with salvia i could easily see you hurting yourself fast. 

nevr again is too right man


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

"i even think i started cryin at 1 bit thinkin i was goin to be a deformed freak for the rest of my life!! LMAO!!!......Never again!"

Brilliant, fucking Brilliant Pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah sounds pretty similar experience man, felt liuke you were breathing a whirlwind through your eyes ears nose and mouth. everyone i know whose tried it or seen it tried has a horrer story, having to hold people down and allsorts. at least with ket your on the floor rolling about with salvia i could easily see you hurting yourself fast.
> 
> nevr again is too right man


Yeah i managed to get up off the kitchen floor walk out the kitchen door down the hall way and sit on my arm chair with out hittin the walls or owt and i couldnt fcukin see!!!(must have done it by other senses lol)..... my girl an her pal was screamin and runnin of from me cos said i looked evil, so i could of very easily got my self in to some trouble if i was on my own or outside!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> "i even think i started cryin at 1 bit thinkin i was goin to be a deformed freak for the rest of my life!! LMAO!!!......Never again!"
> 
> Brilliant, fucking Brilliant Pukka


Thanks bud glad my horror made you chuckle lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks bud glad my horror made you chuckle lol


Love hearing stories about people being fucked up


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah your only as old as you feel man! Im sat at work listenin to donny lonegan's greatest hits hahaha
> 
> yeah i had a few experiences with shrooms and acid. damn near broke my mind. i wont touch that shit no more. my brains not stable enough. double dosed the acid and scared the fuckin life out of me. everything was so loud my brain wanted to implode. same effect with salvia which was way more intense than the shrooms or acid shit it was more intense than ketamine. salvia 35X i had and it was like 15 mins of madness bro. bouncing tiles with heads on them bobbling away then wormholed vision like i was falling down the rabbit hole in wonderland haha tastes like shit too....
> 
> ...


I'm with you all the way lol the salvia is mad as fuck it was hard to get my head around the felling of having 2 tonne of fuck all pushing against you and looking through a porthole to reality and yes it does taste like shit i got blueberry x60 initial taste of blueberry fades fast then ugrh!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;xsKpazeA5L8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsKpazeA5L8[/video] in memory of Mr Gary Moore RIP


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah your only as old as you feel man! Im sat at work listenin to donny lonegan's greatest hits hahaha
> 
> yeah i had a few experiences with shrooms and acid. damn near broke my mind. i wont touch that shit no more. my brains not stable enough. double dosed the acid and scared the fuckin life out of me. everything was so loud my brain wanted to implode. same effect with salvia which was way more intense than the shrooms or acid shit it was more intense than ketamine. salvia 35X i had and it was like 15 mins of madness bro. bouncing tiles with heads on them bobbling away then wormholed vision like i was falling down the rabbit hole in wonderland haha tastes like shit too....
> 
> ...


That sounds like the first time i did Salvia. I was in the back of my brothers Caprice it wasnt the taste i was expecting but i held it in as long as i could and all the sudden i started laughing then felt like i was falling surrounded by red boxes with question marks on them bouncing all around it was fucking crazy. My brothers friend said she saw the Devil and demons she was freaking the fuck out. 
Worst time ive had on shroom wasnt really that bad it was some Black Caps and i was tripping for 12-15 hours HARD i just wanted to go to sleep after about 5 hours but i couldnt for nothing lol I saved an eighth of those but i had them in a baggie so they got stale when i took them the 2nd time it was a 2 hour trip and it wasnt anywere near as good as the fresh ones. BUT BLACK CAPS ARE THE WAY TO GO LET ME TELL YOU


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> That sounds like the first time i did Salvia. I was in the back of my brothers Caprice it wasnt the taste i was expecting but i held it in as long as i could and all the sudden i started laughing then felt like i was falling surrounded by red boxes with question marks on them bouncing all around it was fucking crazy. My brothers friend said she saw the Devil and demons she was freaking the fuck out.
> Worst time ive had on shroom wasnt really that bad it was some Black Caps and i was tripping for 12-15 hours HARD i just wanted to go to sleep after about 5 hours but i couldnt for nothing lol I saved an eighth of those but i had them in a baggie so they got stale when i took them the 2nd time it was a 2 hour trip and it wasnt anywere near as good as the fresh ones. BUT BLACK CAPS ARE THE WAY TO GO LET ME TELL YOU


A Caprice. Was that back in the 70's. lol


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> A Caprice. Was that back in the 70's. lol


naw my Bro just liked Caprise he had a 1980-85 i believe. That night he was so fucked up on coke salvia and liquor i had to drive and i was 15 i think.. Scary ass night when i really think back he was passing out driving on the way home shit could have turned out alot worse


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2011)

just repotted my rhino lads please tell me what yous think this is my second grow under a 600 hps


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> naw my Bro just liked Caprise he had a 1980-85 i believe. That night he was so fucked up on coke salvia and liquor i had to drive and i was 15 i think.. Scary ass night when i really think back he was passing out driving on the way home shit could have turned out alot worse


Character Building I would call it


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 7, 2011)

budolskie said:


> just repotted my rhino lads please tell me what yous think this is my second grow under a 600 hps


 Nice what size pots are those they look a bit small or is this a SOG?



supersillybilly said:


> Character Building I would call it


True


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

I always wanted to try white rhino, heard it was a knockout indica.

How do you think it compares to Chronic?
both yield and smoke?

and i have never tried salvia but a friend did and im pretty sure it fucks you up. he looked so happy then all of a sudden laid on the couch curled up and started drooling then about 5 mins later seemed fine..

Ill have to try it one day, is it illigal yet? i havnt seen it around for a while.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Nice what size pots are those they look a bit small or is this a SOG?
> 
> 
> True


no iv just repooted them into that the day the were clones when i got them from a friend im just letting them get a good rooting system got sum seaweed stuf i been told to hit them with and watch them grow which im gona do on the next watering just letting them settle for a day or two first in the new pots will be repotting again into final pots when they are a bit bigger then switching to 12/12 when there are 24"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

budolskie said:


> just repotted my rhino lads please tell me what yous think this is my second grow under a 600 hps


looks good budolskie are they in their final pots? still vegging ? 

im in the toon aswell


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> I always wanted to try white rhino, heard it was a knockout indica.
> 
> How do you think it compares to Chronic?
> both yield and smoke?
> ...


i havnt grown rhino yet only smoked it from a friend who my clones are off and it its lovely heavy stoned very good sog set hes got going..


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 7, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I know. I loved his playing style. He'll be missed by fans & friends, for sure.
> Feeling old these days.
> Was organizing my MP3's today and rediscovered my cache of Canned Heat songs.
> Going to be getting back into some boogie woogie & blues with my bass starting later today.
> Going to also throw on some Thin Lizzy to play along with in memory of Gary, too.


Let's work together, goin' up the county and amphetamine annie, right off the top of my head. Yeah, if I remember moby grape I sure remember canned heat.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 7, 2011)

Two additions to my new batch. The hericules I planted didn't pop so I planted another and she made her appearance yesterday, this morning my killing fields broke ground. So now in feminized beans I have two killing fields, one shackzilla, one hericules and one herijuana x big white. In regular beans I have a ny47, a blackjack and an extrema. Sorry about not posting some pics of casey last evening, I kind of got caught in that wet, warm spot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Let's work together, goin' up the county and amphetamine annie, right off the top of my head. Yeah, if I remember moby grape I sure remember canned heat.


Love Moby Grape, too!
Such great music back then.
Just remember kids: "Speed kills!"


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's one for old time sake. Remember Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen? Hot rod Lincoln?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 7, 2011)

Good old tunes there headsup. Takes me back to the days riding with my pops in the big rig. Trucker music hahaha. 

Reading through and seeing peeps talking of shrooms and salvia. Salvia is by far the weirdest shit ive ever touched. My buddy got a vile of 100x and we gave it a try. We smoked it like weed in a bowl. Holy piss man lol. Shit goes all digital and its like your brain gets reset. Kinda how donny explained falling down the rabbit hole. Then coming back to reality and wondering what the fuck just happened lol. Not advised to anyone interested. Its is a leagal herb but gives one hell of a headache after. Shrooms ahhh love em. So long as im around some chill peeps. Last time i shroomed was with a buddy of mine who is ADHD bad and he fucked my trip up lol. Havent touched em since but the times before was fun. Especially if you out roaming gods creation then its really cool.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 7, 2011)

I think you guys would like _*97.5 Pirate Radio*_. Click the 97.5 link and open with your media player to stream it. I use Winamp. Great old stuff, very little mainstream shit. Right now I'm listening to Bubble Puppy, Hot Smoke and Sasafrass. Nights get a little stranger with old Dr. D type stuff and some Ham operators doing their own programming but I love it. I'm so anti mainstream it's not funny, like a reaaaaaaaal picky eater.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Here's one for old time sake. Remember Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen? Hot rod Lincoln?


"Telephone poles look like a picket fence..."


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Here's one for old time sake. Remember Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen? Hot rod Lincoln?


Fuck Yes!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 7, 2011)

Wally-Its hard for anyone with a western "medical" view, like doctors, to understand a spiritual awakening. You go into a hospital high on shrooms or still in that mindset, and they call you crazy. I have eaten alot of shrooms in my day. I know for me the thoughts and opinions I attain while shrooming, can linger for a few weeks. The few weeks gives me time to take the "crazy" ideas and combine them with my "sane" thoughts and I come up with a new vision of things in my life. I have taken too many shrooms and have too many stories to go along with those trips to put them into a post. If you ever feel like bouncing ideas or views of another "crazy" person feel free to PM me.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey folks, nice to see we are growing along nicely in the 600. Back froma wee break, will update you all about my weird clones, my ssh leaning tower of Pisa, and the half suicudal romtw, lol. Catch up soon,

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I think you guys would like 97.5 Pirate Radio. Click the 97.5 link and open with your media player to stream it. I use Winamp. Great old stuff, very little mainstream shit. Right now I'm listening to Bubble Puppy, Hot Smoke and Sasafrass. Nights get a little stranger with old Dr. D type stuff and some Ham operators doing their own programming but I love it. I'm so anti mainstream it's not funny, like a reaaaaaaaal picky eater.


 Just thought Id throw out my favorite station I stream all the time, 90.7 wwoz, great nola music but in the late afternoon they play some acid jazz stuff that just seems to give me a headache lol. If I have the dough to toss Ill put a small sound system in my room with wwoz streaming 24/7 


strictly seedleSs said:


> Wally-Its hard for anyone with a western "medical" view, like doctors, to understand a spiritual awakening. You go into a hospital high on shrooms or still in that mindset, and they call you crazy. I have eaten alot of shrooms in my day. I know for me the thoughts and opinions I attain while shrooming, can linger for a few weeks. The few weeks gives me time to take the "crazy" ideas and combine them with my "sane" thoughts and I come up with a new vision of things in my life. I have taken too many shrooms and have too many stories to go along with those trips to put them into a post. If you ever feel like bouncing ideas or views of another "crazy" person feel free to PM me.


Iv always hated regrets more than apologies 


DST said:


> Hey folks, nice to see we are growing along nicely in the 600. Back froma wee break, will update you all about my weird clones, my ssh leaning tower of Pisa, and the half suicudal romtw, lol. Catch up soon,
> 
> Peace, DST


Can't wait D


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah I know I have mites  so please none of that "hey looks like you got mites bro" lol trust me i know. 

anywho


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey folks, nice to see we are growing along nicely in the 600. Back froma wee break, will update you all about my weird clones, my ssh leaning tower of Pisa, and the half suicudal romtw, lol. Catch up soon,
> 
> Peace, DST


Can't wait friend. Good to see you got back sound. Was a pleasure hooking up Bro!
Talk soon 

jambo;>)


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2011)

Whodat,
It's hard to see for all of the frost, what did you sprinkle her with?jk


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2011)

budolskie said:


> just repotted my rhino lads please tell me what yous think this is my second grow under a 600 hps


 you are gonna grow 18 24" plants under a single 600 watt hps?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Whodat,
> It's hard to see for all of the frost, what did you sprinkle her with?jk
> 
> 
> cof



lol
I sprinkled them with spider mites.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol
> I sprinkled them with spider mites.


 What are you doing to kill the mites?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 7, 2011)

If Im going to using beneficial micros and stuff, I know they need to feed off of something, and I know my Bud Candy will feed them in the flowering stage, but what would I use to feed them during the veg period. If I remember correctly they need some kind of sugar or whatever. I plan on getting Great White, and some Hygrozyme, is there something else I should get with that to keep the bacterias and stuff happy? Hopefully something cheap.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What are you doing to kill the mites?


predator mites and low temps while pulling badly damaged leaves.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> If Im going to using beneficial micros and stuff, I know they need to feed off of something, and I know my Bud Candy will feed them in the flowering stage, but what would I use to feed them during the veg period. If I remember correctly they need some kind of sugar or whatever. I plan on getting Great White, and some Hygrozyme, is there something else I should get with that to keep the bacterias and stuff happy? Hopefully something cheap.


Molasses will help feed them throughout. i reccomend hygrozyme, its good shit! no chlorine in the water, i let my water sit out 48 hours(usually way longer) to evaporate it off.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> predator mites and low temps while pulling badly damaged leaves.


 those predatorsare costly! What kind of temps? like sub 55* nights ?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 7, 2011)

I use well water from the middle of no where, no chlorine there. So Hygrozyme, with molasses? Im just iffy on using molasses throughout. If thats what you use, then I could probably just use the bud candy throughout. Maybe I will just go with the Great White, and Hygrozyme, and go from there. See how that goes and add anything if needed.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2011)

30 DAY 12/12 *GRAPEGOD:*


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok so I got Great White, Hygrozyme, and Trinity from Roots Organics. Trying to make happy roots. Wish me luck.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2011)

genuity

she looks damn good, how much longer?


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

whodat- that poison looks like it may be a killer! watch out!

genuity- looks amazing as usual!

on the case of salvia, i tripped balls on that stuff! began with a fit of laughter followed by a spinning world of madness. felt like i couldnt move and was being sucked into the couch. every breathe felt like a brick wall pressing on my chest! wont be touching that stuff again.

heres some canna budder made from two jars of mixed trimmings and 8 sticks of butter. ended with a lb of some goods! will be a nice couple of batches of delicous edibles. used the same method that was posted in the video.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks premium, lg. I love cannabutter, and always make just that same amount, oddly enough. Anything you bake with that will be a coma inducer, guaranteed 



littlegrower2004 said:


> whodat- that poison looks like it may be a killer! watch out!
> 
> genuity- looks amazing as usual!
> 
> ...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Looks premium, lg. I love cannabutter, and always make just that same amount, oddly enough. Anything you bake with that will be a coma inducer, guaranteed


thanks bobo! if it turns out like my last batch it will be good. i used double the trimmings and 2 sticks less butter so i think it may be even better then the last haha! ill post the recipe for the oatmeal jelly filled bars that i will be making. hope someone else will try it out!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey gang, just in to see what ive missed over the week-end, and proud to see all-sort's happening as per usuall 

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What are you doing to kill the mites?


Morning D. How's the babies Pal. lol. 

'Plant Vitality Plus does the job on the demon mite's bassman'

jambo;>)


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> genuity
> 
> she looks damn good, how much longer?
> 
> ...


well this big gal is going the distance...i hope
they say 50 days,so should be 20 more days,but by lookin at it id say not..

on another note,i germd 5 *bubbel dust x double strawberry diesel*,4 *blue hammers*,11 *cesspools*
its time to get some sativas goin...sannies seeds.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2011)

Thought I would give you guys a look at how it's going in the closet. The 600 get's the goods before my own journal does. You should feel lucky, lol

[youtube]uwJWt10SvYg[/youtube]


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice Video


----------



## Jon Livingston (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

this is my first grow. I'm using a 600 watt HPS in a 4x4x8 grow tent. I have 3 blue dreams and 1 afgoo. I am using Foxfarm regular soil and i fertilized with Foxfarm grow big, Botanicare Pro Bloom and Karma, and Foxfarm Open Sesame. I'm trying to figure out what fertilizer to finish with.

Suggestions on how I can improve my yield would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Nice Video


I'll Second That Marlow


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome Mr Livingston, good to have another 600 lover on board.

I don't know the FF range but a few peeps on here use it so I am sure someone will have some ideas.

As far as increasing yield...that's the million dollar question! For me the simplest way, if you have restricted canopy size, go vertical 



Jon Livingston said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> this is my first grow. I'm using a 600 watt HPS in a 4x4x8 grow tent. I have 3 blue dreams and 1 afgoo. I am using Foxfarm regular soil and i fertilized with Foxfarm grow big, Botanicare Pro Bloom and Karma, and Foxfarm Open Sesame. I'm trying to figure out what fertilizer to finish with.
> 
> Suggestions on how I can improve my yield would be greatly appreciatedView attachment 1429425View attachment 1429426View attachment 1429427View attachment 1429428View attachment 1429429.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

genuity whadat and jig doing the 600 proud lads  nice stuff too livingstone man!

whodat, get yourself some hotshot no pest strips


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> If Im going to using beneficial micros and stuff, I know they need to feed off of something, and I know my Bud Candy will feed them in the flowering stage, but what would I use to feed them during the veg period. If I remember correctly they need some kind of sugar or whatever. I plan on getting Great White, and some Hygrozyme, is there something else I should get with that to keep the bacterias and stuff happy? Hopefully something cheap.


If you are using stimulators and your micro life is doings it's job, your roots provide Carbon skeletons that the microlife live on and in return do your roots favours by delivering those all essential nutrients and water.



greenjambo said:


> Morning D. How's the babies Pal. lol.
> 
> 'Plant Vitality Plus does the job on the demon mite's bassman'
> 
> jambo;>)


The babs are okay I guess....lol. Uploading some pics, a bit limited as I didn't have a lot of time this morgen...


@Whodat, whatever you get, buy some Diatomacious Earth for your medium (if you got soil or coco.) This in combination with predators or a spray is the only thing that has worked for me to completely erradicate them.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Morning D. How's the babies Pal. lol.
> 
> 'Plant Vitality Plus does the job on the demon mite's bassman'
> 
> jambo;>)


I'm with you Jambo, plant vitality plus is the only product that has fucked them off properly it's also a foliar feed so the girls look wicked after


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thought I would give you guys a look at how it's going in the closet. The 600 get's the goods before my own journal does. You should feel lucky, lol
> 
> [youtube]uwJWt10SvYg[/youtube]


 fucking awesome


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

So here is the Leaning tower of PISA....another 5 weeks left in this one...it's gonna be HUGE!



And the suicidal baseball bat cola'd Romulan Timewarp...when I got back last night she was basically being supported by the cool tube, lol (luckily enough she had been resting on the bottom half of the tube so no burn!



And my funky DOG clone....a lot of the clones had grown into the lid of my clone box, but due to the LED's they were okay, but prior to me leaving I took out the fluro tube I had in there as it had burned some of the DOG leaves (you can see the spots) Anyway, this clone was taken from a flowering DOG so has gone through a bit of a reveg...


Clone box, lid removed now, seriously need to get them repotted and start the super Mom mission.


And here is a min bx2 cheese scrog...cfl's only (shoosh, keep it on the down low eh!! this is the 600 after all, lol) These where rooted clones that I put straight into 12/12.


And of course a little bit of DOG porn


Peace, DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 8, 2011)

Jon Livingston said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> this is my first grow. I'm using a 600 watt HPS in a 4x4x8 grow tent. I have 3 blue dreams and 1 afgoo. I am using Foxfarm regular soil and i fertilized with Foxfarm grow big, Botanicare Pro Bloom and Karma, and Foxfarm Open Sesame. I'm trying to figure out what fertilizer to finish with.
> 
> Suggestions on how I can improve my yield would be greatly appreciatedView attachment 1429425View attachment 1429426View attachment 1429427View attachment 1429428View attachment 1429429.


 Improve yield, hey thats what Im trying to do, you stole my idea! lol But really though, I use the FF line of nutrients and get good yields, FF is just as good as anything else, but I don't use the cha ching or open sesame, I just use their Grow, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. That provides good yields. This run I added Bud Candy. Now I will not know about yield increase until my next run because this run I had bulb issues and had a bulb burning at probably less than half its power for about 2 weeks or so but it put resin production through the roof. What Im doing now is starting to work on my roots. Thats where it begins. I see myself doing ok for not using beneficial micro organisms, but the people using them are kicking my ass. Get yourself some good mychorrizae or however thats spelled. I just ordered Great White, which was suggested to me by a few people that I asked. Hygrozyme seems to be the shit too, the combo together seems kick ass. I also ordered Roots Organic Trinity to "feed" the micros, though they feed off of the sugars released from the plants, the stuff in that helps create a better environment for them in your medium. Im no expert on that subject, like I said, I just ordered this stuff and am going by suggestions. No one suggested the Trinity to me, but I read what was in it, I know Roots Organics is a good company so I went with it, the price was right too. I hope you can increase your yields. I hope everyone at the 600 can increase their yields. I think if you make your roots happier than what they are, then you will be happier come harvest time. Thats my idea right now, because I have good roots, but not great roots. Honestly, you grow is looking pretty good though man. Take care, and good luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

DST rocking the CFLs. 

LMAO


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 8, 2011)

DST said:


> So here is the Leaning tower of PISA....another 5 weeks left in this one...it's gonna be HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good DST. Those DOGs always look so damn good. And Im getting to be a big fan of the kushes, would love to try it.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

great plants dst


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> DST rocking the CFLs.
> 
> LMAO


I know I know, hahaha. Take me out and shoot me. An HID will go in there at some point, honest guv! hehe.



Outdoorindica said:


> Looking good DST. Those DOGs always look so damn good. And Im getting to be a big fan of the kushes, would love to try it.





mane2008 said:


> great plants dst


Thanks guys. This DOG is looking like it will be finished soon, and it's only week 7-8


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I know I know, hahaha. Take me out and shoot me. An HID will go in there at some point, honest guv! hehe.
> Thanks guys. This DOG is looking like it will be finished soon, *and it's only week 7-8*


 wow I wish this Vanilla Kush #2 would finish that quick. sounds like a keeper only 7-8weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice update D, are poppin dogs from seed oronly usin clones now? i read a lil on grafting.. something like the roots on afghani ae long n deep to search for water. and for tropical sativasits the opposite hey spread out. if this is true would it affect your situation?
im bout an apb to any dog owners for pollen.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2011)

lookin good D,im waitin to pop my 3 dog beans,gotta make sure i do them right..

now "sativa"...thats a good topp.i can not wait to grow me some sativa.

ohhh......mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 8, 2011)

DAMN! is that sandwich done or does it have go a lil longer?... I think its ready to be eaten


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> DAMN! is that sandwich done or does it have go a lil longer?... I think its ready to be eaten


lol...shes geting the chop right now....


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah Ive found that when I let em go that long they tend to make me a little tired and couch lockish...


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> 30 DAY 12/12 *GRAPEGOD:*


 Ive been looking for something on this strain Cant wait to hear how it turns out


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Ive been looking for something on this strain Cant wait to hear how it turns out


there are a few growin it here on riu...but she is nice,i really like the way she grows,her leaves are all way reachin for the "sky",i have grown her befor,
but that was jus a test run,took that one down at the 50 day mark,and it was good,but i know it needed more time,tho the hairs were for the most
part all orange,she jus did not have that "done"smell.I gave the bud a 5 day dry,1 week cure and it was smoke time,it all turnd out good,the taste had that freshly sliced "pear" smell
,if u eat pears,or ever have,or know the smell,a real winner with my lady,until that high kicks in....lol
yield is what u make it,like with all plants,but she can handle herr own,hope that helps.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

I am just going with htis clone for now, but may run another seed batch on the DOGs.

Nice tip on the grafting mate. Will check that out!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice update D, are poppin dogs from seed oronly usin clones now? i read a lil on grafting.. something like the roots on afghani ae long n deep to search for water. and for tropical sativasits the opposite hey spread out. if this is true would it affect your situation?
> im bout an apb to any dog owners for pollen.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I am just going with htis clone for now, but may run another seed batch on the DOGs.
> 
> Nice tip on the grafting mate. Will check that out!!


 *Sigh* I need to hurry up and get this show started I want some Dog Bud Porn for myself. Hopefully One Dog is a Female and One Dog is a Male so i can get more Dog seeds i wouldnt mind trying to master this strain from all the Bud porn ive seen its driving me crazy i failed to flower my other Dog


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

If memory serves me correct, this is one of the DNA Headband (Sour Kush) buds.


Afghan Kush


Afghan Kush


I have some of the tents I'll put up but I guess I forgot to upload them.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's the 48" tent with all Jack Herer and White widow. The screen fell on the plants and I had to do some emergency repairs to a few plants and had to scrap some parts of some plants but it still looks good IMO. These are just over a week of 12/12.


Here's the 40" tent with DOG at right front and back left, Jack Herer at right rear, Purple Haze in center and I can't remember now what the other is, Headband maybe? LOL. I'd have to check the tag or previous posts or something. These are about 4 weeks of 12/12 I think, have to check that too.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 8, 2011)

Dont see anything, maybe you can try again, would love to see those pictures.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Dont see anything, maybe you can try again, would love to see those pictures.


You talking about my posts? I can see them. hmmm.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> You talking about my posts? I can see them. hmmm.


 Yeah I can't see anything, I left the site, came back and still nothing on my end.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Weird...anyone else not seeing the pics?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

I can see no probs....


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

repost of the same pics in the same order.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I can see no probs....


shoot, jumped the gun and reposted them.
Sorry dude.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's the 48" tent with all Jack Herer and White widow. The screen fell on the plants and I had to do some emergency repairs to a few plants and had to scrap some parts of some plants but it still looks good IMO. These are just over a week of 12/12.
> 
> 
> Here's the 40" tent with DOG at right front and back left, Jack Herer at right rear, Purple Haze in center and I can't remember now what the other is, Headband maybe? LOL. I'd have to check the tag or previous posts or something. These are about 4 weeks of 12/12 I think, have to check that too.


 I was talking about this post. You said Heres the 40"....I thought there was to be a picture with that, sorry my mistake.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

well there is two pics in that post with the second one being of the inside of the 40"x40" tent. Can you se both pics in that post?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the Diatomacious Earth DST, 
Man that baseball bat cola is something fierce!!! love it!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> ohhh......mmmmmmmmmmmm


lol @ the sandwich conversation XD 
but I think what you did is torture to everyone in the 6 lol god damn that sandwich looks gooooooood!
What did it have on it? roast beef, turkey, munster cheese haha now you done made chef gordon whodat ramsay all jealous and wanting to cook some hot fiya.
Do we have any chefs or wannabe chefs in the 600? we should have a cook off!  and post pics of all the delicious food we make lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

<<<< wannabe chef. but i am a good cook. GF wants me to go to Culinary Arts school. what kina tortilla chips are those? or are they doritos? lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

They look like sun chips lol

How often do you cook TGSS?
nice banner.


oh and no im not actually a chef but love to cook hot fiya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Speakin of my GF, anybody that has a lady who hates the smell of weed. but doesnt mind incense, u should try wild-berry.com they hae a whole bunch of smelly stuff, even a smoke eliminator incense lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> They look like sun chips lol
> 
> How often do you cook TGSS?


my girl cant cook. so its either up to me or take out from somewhere. and its usually me. ill say 4 days out the week im in the kitchen.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol @ the sandwich conversation XD
> but I think what you did is torture to everyone in the 6 lol god damn that sandwich looks gooooooood!
> What did it have on it? roast beef, turkey, munster cheese haha now you done made chef gordon whodat ramsay all jealous and wanting to cook some hot fiya.
> Do we have any chefs or wannabe chefs in the 600? we should have a cook off!  and post pics of all the delicious food we make lol


base was:bakeing house bread
with my (mayo)base spicey mustard spread
meatsastrami,lean chicken,roast beef,bacon
two fried eggs
tamato,lettuce

no chef here,jus like to make what i like to eat.
but i do got some yrs cookin for folks,"plus what my mama told me"...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

lol you got it from yo mamma huh!

bomb sandwich thats for sure! 

Im have to make something now.... but what? 

any ideas 600?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

would it be sweet or savoury whodat?



genuity said:


> base was:bakeing house bread
> with my (mayo)base spicey mustard spread
> meatsastrami,lean chicken,roast beef,bacon
> two fried eggs
> ...


Wow, nice sarmie G! I was just showing my wife and telling her about a place back home that I use to buy huge subs like that, with all the different meats and cheeses, aweseom munchie food. That place was Californian something or other, they also done the best chocolate milkshake I have ever had...still trying to match it.

I love to cook!!! Written a recipe book with my wife as a present for her Dad when he retired (he is a cheese on plain bread - if you are lucky - type guy), now eveyone in the family has them and he experiments with the dishes. Dead easy stuff but tasty and no hard to get freaking ingredients.

I guess if the 600 had a party there would be a fine selection of food brought along.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

I also do the majority of the cooking in our house. Partly because my wife isn't good at making very many things but also because she doesn't get home in time to make anything. The kids would be eating and going straight yo bed if I left it up to her and that's not cool so either I cook something or she picks something up on her way home.

I do allright in the kitchen for a dumbass with no formal training.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that is becoming a more common thing in todays economy Dez!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

cross-posting from my journal on the 600. 3 NLxSkunk down on day 60. What an easy trim job they were. 8 white russians are going to come down in ten days or so. Then there's a ton of Chronic in the pipeline; I've been out of that since October. I miss my Chronic.

* 




*​


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

DST said:


> would it be sweet or savoury whodat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol both! Im looking up canna milk right now, I know sounds gross! but just discovered it and you can use it to make pancakes and ice creme and what ever ells calls for milk/cream lol.

Im thinking pasta with some vegies, and maybe some bratwurst since I havent had any meat in a while. 

or if im gonna go meat crazy I might make these lol

[video=youtube;bdOjov8Yyn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdOjov8Yyn0[/video]
no not gonna make this, just thought Id share for the wtf value.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes indeed shnkrmn!!! looks great, props


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

thks whodat! I'm thinking about that dog but it's -2 right now. And the grill is buried under 3 feet of snow . . . .


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

I know mine too! lol I don give a [email protected]# tho Give me some brewskies and a couple pair socks and I rock the grill in the snow


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

I just made 2 pounds of the best butter I've ever done. Used 1 lb to make 6 dozen molasses cookies. They have no herbal taste and plain lay you out. If I can make that much butter every 6 weeks, whoa, I'm a bakerman! ten dollars for ingredients and I can get $25/dozen. I have no idea what edibles go for in places where they are sold, but this margin seems great to me. Who can tell me recent prices for cookies n stuff?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 8, 2011)

*

@ shnkrmn......The tall 1's my fave, but i'd like to ask you bud if i can take 1 of your girls out there beautiful??? lol
Good job there mate how do they smell?

peace
*


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I know mine too! lol I don give a [email protected]# tho Give me some brewskies and a couple pair socks and I rock the grill in the snow


\
Me too, usually, but this winter defeated me. I usually move the grill close to my kitchen door but I got caught by a surprise 18 inches of snow and there's no way I can move that bad boy once that happens (I've got a big stainless steel Weber).


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

Sure, but you have to have her back by ten . . . .

They smell great. But that tallest one didn't really yield any more good bud than the little ones. Just some side branches down there that are going in the butter bin. The middle one was solid bud all the way down to the clay.





PUKKA BUD said:


> *
> 
> @ shnkrmn......The tall 1's my fave, but i'd like to ask you bud if i can take 1 of your girls out there beautiful??? lol
> Good job there mate how do they smell?
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Cookies go for about $5 each around me and brownies are usually $10 unless they're 'double strength' which are $15-20. I give edibles to other patients I know and they will usually hook me up with $5 each or $20 for 5. I don't do it for the money though, just like edibles and so do they.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Cookies go for about $5 each around me and brownies are usually $10 unless they're 'double strength' which are $15-20. I give edibles to other patients I know and they will usually hook me up with $5 each or $20 for 5. I don't do it for the money though, just like edibles and so do they.


Yeah I love my medables too. Just ran out but I got leftover butter to work with 

Got a super easy fudge recipe that I'll share, very very tasty, and the vid is kinda funny too.
just replace the butter with canna butter, Iv made it a few times and want more!
[video=youtube;jmmSdJw29Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmmSdJw29Pk[/video]


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 8, 2011)

I know a guy who paid $40,000 to culanary school, he now makes $1 LESS an hour than before the 40k.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

MuntantLizzard said:


> I know a guy who paid $40,000 to culanary school, he now makes $1 LESS an hour than before the 40k.


Damn! that sucks! seems like alot of people are stuck in that position, glad I decided not to go to college!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2011)

Heys guys, still cant get this one plant diagnosed and looking good. It grows plenty still. I have had this clone for 19 days. It is in Sunshine mix 4. I use Growth Technology's -Ionic Grow-. My fert solution measures at a around 6.5 ph. I dont have a ph meter, I use the G.H. ph tester liquid. Not very accurate I am sure. It is a vial and some green drops and a test tube. Here are some pics The plant had a yellowing leaf even when I got it as a clone. The leaves are not all yellow,. The yellowing comes from the leaf tips not the stem side. Some of the yellowing turns white. I am getting a few burn looking parts on the yellowing leaves. Most stems are purple (as well as all my other clones)


----------



## duchieman (Feb 8, 2011)

Whodat, that's not very nice showing something so savory that I can't have. jk

I love to cook, and since I married my wife 15 years ago she's gotten much better too. I am so food picky it drives her nuts! Corporate restaurants are completely off my list. No Olive Garden or nothing for me and haven't step on McD's property for as long as I quit smoking cigarettes 10 years ago. To me it's about going to the small cultural spots within a town or city and finding the mom and pop, or mama and papa places, you know. I do it all, roast, stew, sauces, breads and doughs, cookies and a couple of European pastries. I hate excess use of sugar though and can't stand icings anymore. I'm more pastry with fruits and jams and good cream custards and such. I'm Hungarian so stews are a given but I love Italian and think I should have been born one, hence all the basil in my tent. Even my coffee has to be fresh ground. It became a bit of a curse when I couldn't afford to eat like that all the time so I just started learning and I love it. Remember the last scene in The Godfather when he has his heart attack in his garden? Well that's how I see myself when I get older, less the heart attack, sitting in my garden drinking my own wine or beer and eating my own food. 

Anyway men, things are looking up in the tent and everyone's recovering from the lockout well and greening up again, and I'm winning the male female ration thing and I now have 5 girls including a Jackhammer!, finally, along with 4 WW fems. Two of the WW just went in the other day but the other 3 are starting to flower up. The Jackhammer is showing really sativa dominant leaves but the branches are all fairly slim. Is this normal for Sativa dominant plants? The reason I ask is I heard something one time about slimmer branches and bigger buds being what you want, but that doesn't make sense to me. How can slimmer branches feed buds as well? Coming up in veg I have 3 Purps and one of the beans from my bag seed female I had in with the Jackhammer males. It took 5 days to germ and rather slow getting going but it's just a shytes and giggles thing anyway. Still have that doobie under my pillow waiting for the fairy to get here. C'mon fairy, I know there's a lot of snow but if I can get through it then so can you. LOL Thanks for making it this far into my ramble men, you deserve a nice piece of strudel

Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

lol you are food picky  thanks for the ramble, I have nothing ells to do on this cold snowy day 
now whers my damn strude!

bass, sorry im no expert so I got nothin useful to say but Im sure someone here will chime in with good advice.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice edibles!! Personally I tend to stay away from them...my wife loves them though and her cousin made some brownies with my left over cannabutter yesterday


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 8, 2011)

All this talk about food and I want to break out my smoker.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 8, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Damn! that sucks! seems like alot of people are stuck in that position, glad I decided not to go to college!


lol, i wish i didnt go either i dropped out. but they didnt drop the debt i have now. lol


----------



## duchieman (Feb 8, 2011)

And then sometimes the carnivore just comes out. Makes me wonder how I'd ever be able to continue being a stoner if I couldn't cook. Don't know how you other guys do it? But then again, cooking does require you to get up. LOL 

Dropastone, a smoker is definitely in my future. Mmmmmm sausage!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, you guys need to stop it with the food pics: makes my tum-tum all rumbly tumbly! 
And all the herb pics are making my lungs all coughly, too! 
Just a few updates on my little grow: day 19 since the seeds broke through the soil, and all is well so far.

Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Doobie, is that that Matanuska Thunderfuck? I think it was you growing it. I found some from a breeder not too far from me but his prices are a little steep and seed is mostly feminized. Here's the link.
http://www.drgreenthumb.com/GreenthumbSeedsProfiles.htm#Profile%20Matanuska%20Thunderfuck
Price list http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2011)

what is it.............?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

Who cares, let's eat it.



genuity said:


> what is it.............?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ lol who cares lets eat it XD


+ rep Dropastone lol  that bacon thing is mental.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

You got skills my man  looks sooooooo gooooooooooood.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 8, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I want one.





genuity said:


> what is it.............?





shnkrmn said:


> Who cares, let's eat it.





whodatnation said:


> You got skills my man  looks sooooooo gooooooooooood.





whodatnation said:


> ^^^ lol who cares lets eat it XD
> 
> 
> + rep Dropastone lol  that bacon thing is mental.



Thanks guys, I can't wait until spring get's here. The thing wrapped in bacon is called a fatty. It's just some Bob Evens sausage with cheese and veggies wrapped in the center with a lattice style bacon wrapped around it. Put it in the smoker @ 250-275 degrees for about an hour.

MMMMMMM Bacon.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2011)

just empty your ashtray. . . . .


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 8, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> just empty your ashtray. . . . .


You know I thought about putting up a pic of a dirty ashtray just for you. Butt I'll spare you the horror this time. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie, is that that Matanuska Thunderfuck? I think it was you growing it. I found some from a breeder not too far from me but his prices are a little steep and seed is mostly feminized. Here's the link.
> http://www.drgreenthumb.com/GreenthumbSeedsProfiles.htm#Profile%20Matanuska%20Thunderfuck
> Price list http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


Yep, old school MTF. The description at drgreenthumb tells me what they are selling probably isn't original MTF, or at least not "pure" MTF. They are correct about MTF doubling in height during flowering, though. 
And old school MTF has a super strong spicy/peppery/piney smell instead of a sweet & grassy smell, and they are long flowering plant (absolute minimum of 10 weeks. I flower mine for about 90 days). 
It does get that twisted & gnarly look to it like in the photo. Makes you think something is wrong with the plants until you realize that's how they grow.
But there are so many growing & curing variables that it's hard to say just by a written description. One needs to smoke it to really tell. 
It is one of those strains that I can tell by smell & taste, but it can look very similar to other strains since it shares a lot of common genetics with them.
Too bad the seeds are so expensive ($20 a seed: yikes!! I've got about 20 seeds left). It's a strain everyone should try at least once, just to know if it lives up to the hype. 
I'm going to be hoping that one of my plants is a male (either during this grow, or the next time I grow it) so I can harvest the pollen and knock-up one of the MTF ladies to get as many seeds as I can.
I have a soft spot in my heart for MTF, and hope it's genes carry on until humankind is just a sour stain on Mother Earth's memory. 
Peace!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2011)

What's with all the food pics? fuck this i'm off to raid the cupboards and get a munch on!!!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 8, 2011)

Just ate 2 hot dogs and a corn dog... lol I wish I had bacon 

Here are some of my ladies that will be coming down these next couple of weeks 

Some of them are getting beat up by bugs still but it's starting to look like I'm getting it under control. These cooler temps lately and doubling the dose of my Azatrol seem to be working (fingers crossed.)


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Just ate 2 hot dogs and a corn dog... lol I wish I had bacon
> 
> Here are some of my ladies that will be coming down these next couple of weeks
> 
> Some of them are getting beat up by bugs still but it's starting to look like I'm getting it under control. These cooler temps lately and doubling the dose of my Azatrol seem to be working (fingers crossed.)


lookin dank fox! 
howd you put lables on the pics?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah bro that is some sweet ass JH!

Oh and I like the labels too.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Whodat, did you see the PM I sent you earlier? I figured you'd be the right person to share some insight on the subject.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks whodat and DR. 

I use Windows 7, this is where I go to add text


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

I also use windows 7. I'll have to check that out.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2011)

If you use Vista (XP, not sure since I haven't used it since Vista was a Beta) you can also do it in Paint from the same menu command while viewing a pic in Photo Gallery.
And this is the tool you use when Paint is opened:
*after you click the "T" button, make sure to also click the very bottom icon so the letters you type won't have a background color (unless you want it to be otherwise, naturally) 


Here's a pic of my desktop (two monitors for a total of 2,464 pixels by 900 pixels). Makes using Photoshop and Corel's Painter so much nicer. But I got my start in digital art using MS Paint (way back in Windows 3.1). The wallpaper is one of my paintings (not done in MS Paint).


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 8, 2011)

genuity said:


>


Ive been interested in Scrogging thats what i was going to do my first grow but never got around to it. I Think after i get everything Dialed in im going to try a Single Plant Scrog and see how it works for me


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Heys guys, still cant get this one plant diagnosed and looking good. It grows plenty still. I have had this clone for 19 days. It is in Sunshine mix 4. I use Growth Technology's -Ionic Grow-. My fert solution measures at a around 6.5 ph. I dont have a ph meter, I use the G.H. ph tester liquid. Not very accurate I am sure. It is a vial and some green drops and a test tube. Here are some pics The plant had a yellowing leaf even when I got it as a clone. The leaves are not all yellow,. The yellowing comes from the leaf tips not the stem side. Some of the yellowing turns white. I am getting a few burn looking parts on the yellowing leaves. Most stems are purple (as well as all my other clones)
> View attachment 1430536View attachment 1430538View attachment 1430540


 Does anyone know what might be wrong? I was told it was an iron def.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 8, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yep, old school MTF. The description at drgreenthumb tells me what they are selling probably isn't original MTF, or at least not "pure" MTF. They are correct about MTF doubling in height during flowering, though.
> And old school MTF has a super strong spicy/peppery/piney smell instead of a sweet & grassy smell, and they are long flowering plant (absolute minimum of 10 weeks. I flower mine for about 90 days).
> It does get that twisted & gnarly look to it like in the photo. Makes you think something is wrong with the plants until you realize that's how they grow.
> But there are so many growing & curing variables that it's hard to say just by a written description. One needs to smoke it to really tell.
> ...


So being someone who's never had it I'd never know. I'm running a Jack Herer X Amnesia Haze that's a 13 week flower with a nice lemony pepper smell. I finally got a girl to use the pollen on that I collected from one of the boys, so I'll be playing around there. Oh well, I'd give MTF a shot but not at $200 for 10 reg seeds. I was thinking of a heavy dual bass and percussion composition to call "Matanuska Thunder Fuck". Whatta ya think? lol

And anyone having AC/DC running through their brains, knock that crap off!  Besides, everyone knows that there aint no AC/DC without Bon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So being someone who's never had it I'd never know. I'm running a Jack Herer X Amnesia Haze that's a 13 week flower with a nice lemony pepper smell. I finally got a girl to use the pollen on that I collected from one of the boys, so I'll be playing around there. Oh well, I'd give MTF a shot but not at $200 for 10 reg seeds. I was thinking of a heavy dual bass and percussion composition to call "Matanuska Thunder Fuck". Whatta ya think? lol
> 
> And anyone having AC/DC running through their brains, knock that crap off!  Besides, everyone knows that there aint no AC/DC without Bon.


 Word.
How about write it for 4 or 5 bass players & drums (a la "Big Bottoms"). Shake the world brother!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha, that's what I thought later. All different tones of bass guitar. So I was just listening to Pirate Radio, the station I mentioned yesterday, and they played Traffics Medicated Goo and I have no idea the last time I heard that one, but with all the talk of cooking, especially around here, these lyrics were just bang on. To all the RIU chefs, cause you all are you just don't know it. 

(Winwood/Capaldi)

Pretty Polly Possum what's wrong with you?
Your body's kind a weak
and you think there's nothing we can do
Good Golly Polly shame on you
Cause Molly made a stew that'll make a newer girl out of you

So follow me, its good for you
That good old fashioned Medicated Goo
Ooo, aint' it good for you?
My own homegrown recipe'll see you thru

Freaky Freddy Frolic had some, I know
He was last seem picking green flowers in a field of snow
Get ready Freddy, they're sure to grow
Mother nature just blew it
and there's nothing really to it I know

Aunty Franny Prickett and Uncle Lou
They made some Goo
Now they really sock it to their friends
Frantic friends and neighbors charge the door
They caught a little whiff
Now they're digging it and seeking more
------------------------------------------------------------------------
F.S. Music Ltd (PRS) & Island Music Ltd. (PRS)
All rights on behalf of F.S. Music Ltd. admin by 
Warner-Tamerlane Publishing Corp (BMI)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2011)

Sideways root pr0n (lol... too lazy to rotate the picture)


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 8, 2011)

just thought i would share my pheno of DOG! also i lifted up one of my plants that was sitting on a hand towel not to soak my carpet and i guess the roots grew from the pot into the towel haha. had to take some pics to share with the club of this funny occurence.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow thats a trip little grower. That Dog pheno looks like a compacto version Nice,


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2011)

Littlegrower found a new grow medium...carpet ftw!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Littlegrower found a new grow medium...carpet ftw!


 !!!lol XD!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok tried the photo thing, im on a mac soooooo lets see...






yay it worked! well there goes 3hrs of my life lol


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I just made 2 pounds of the best butter I've ever done. Used 1 lb to make 6 dozen molasses cookies. They have no herbal taste and plain lay you out. If I can make that much butter every 6 weeks, whoa, I'm a bakerman! ten dollars for ingredients and I can get $25/dozen. I have no idea what edibles go for in places where they are sold, but this margin seems great to me. Who can tell me recent prices for cookies n stuff?


Brownies are 5 euros a pop in coffeeshops over here generally.



Dezracer said:


> Cookies go for about $5 each around me and brownies are usually $10 unless they're 'double strength' which are $15-20. I give edibles to other patients I know and they will usually hook me up with $5 each or $20 for 5. I don't do it for the money though, just like edibles and so do they.


In The Netherlands there is seemingly a limit to the strength the cookie/brownie is..I think it's 0.4gram per product.



bassman999 said:


> Heys guys, still cant get this one plant diagnosed and looking good. It grows plenty still. I have had this clone for 19 days. It is in Sunshine mix 4. I use Growth Technology's -Ionic Grow-. My fert solution measures at a around 6.5 ph. I dont have a ph meter, I use the G.H. ph tester liquid. Not very accurate I am sure. It is a vial and some green drops and a test tube. Here are some pics The plant had a yellowing leaf even when I got it as a clone. The leaves are not all yellow,. The yellowing comes from the leaf tips not the stem side. Some of the yellowing turns white. I am getting a few burn looking parts on the yellowing leaves. Most stems are purple (as well as all my other clones)
> View attachment 1430536View attachment 1430538View attachment 1430540


Could also be manganese which makes youngers leaves yellow and creates dead spots on leaves. Find a product similar to Pokon Plant Problem Solution. That has all the individual micro elements you need to do plant repair.

I would agree with the Iron deficiency that you mention later as well, could be a number of different things that can be easily solved with something like the product I mention above.



bajafox said:


> Just ate 2 hot dogs and a corn dog... lol I wish I had bacon
> 
> Here are some of my ladies that will be coming down these next couple of weeks
> 
> ...


good luck for the final stretch baja..



littlegrower2004 said:


> just thought i would share my pheno of DOG! also i lifted up one of my plants that was sitting on a hand towel not to soak my carpet and i guess the roots grew from the pot into the towel haha. had to take some pics to share with the club of this funny occurence.


Thanks for sharing that, quite weird indeed. I always love seeing old buildings with plants growing out of walls, roots can go anywhere there is moisture, quite amazing!!!



whodatnation said:


> Ok tried the photo thing, im on a mac soooooo lets see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it worth it though? lol. Nice whodat.

Another clear and bright day in the Dam hood, feels like I got the cold though!! bloody aeroplanes!

Have a good one people, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2011)

lol no it wasn't worth it... especially since I spelled durban "duban" hahaha, what a dumb dumb.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

hahahaha, I just noticed!!! Well whodat, being able to recognise your own mistakes is one of the best skills to have in life, so take that from it!!!



whodatnation said:


> lol no it wasn't worth it... especially since I spelled durban "duban" hahaha, what a dumb dumb.


Here's a pic I just posted on Dons thread, since we have been discussing food (seems like that has been happening on a few threads, haha)
Some Scottish Haggis


So I went round to my friends in Glasgow last Friday to catch up with all the gang. MY mate has a double story house built out the back of his home that he uses as a garage and entertainment place (pool and darts and lots of smoking!!!) So there are always a load of lads over and we play Killer Pool. All names are posted on a board, everyone gets three lives, and when it's your turn you just have to pot any ball. You all put a post down (a £/$) and the winner takes the kitty. There is another rule, the person who breaks the rack at the start get's a second shot if he doesn't pot from the break, however, if you miss that shot you have to wear a stupid jacket....well guess what, DST missed both his shots from the break and had to wear the jacket (luckily someone missed not too long after me, hahaha)

Glaswegian/Scottish humour



p.s Fanny is not your backside like in the US, lol. It's a ladies front bottom, hahaha.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanx DST, I am trying to equalize the ph and be sure it isnt a lockout. I might do a micro foliar soon if it doesnt sort out to keep em healthy till I get it right.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

i would say lock out and micros are all inthe same problem league...your plants are not getting the nutrients they need due to something being a miss....and the problem is generally in the medium unless it's just the plants genetics. Hope you get on top of it lad.



bassman999 said:


> Thanx DST, I am trying to equalize the ph and be sure it isnt a lockout. I might do a micro foliar soon if it doesnt sort out to keep em healthy till I get it right.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

hey bassman, this is from the Badmans thread...something you could probably pick up in the US then....this is basically the same thing I use but it's from Pokon.


1badmasonman said:


> Your a gem TLD thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome whodat!!! 

I should hope you are a fanny boy being married D bru hahaah good chuckle man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been scouring the internet and wracking my pea-brain trying to help a fellow RIU-er with a dire problem with his seedlings, and am _completely_ stumped. 
The thread is located **HERE** , and am hoping someone from Club 600 might have an idea of what is going wrong.
He's done a great job of outlining his setup, and has good pics of his seedlings to examine.
I've not had a problem like he is having, but I am not a rockwool germinator, either. 
My thumb's tips are only now getting a green tint to them, so hoping someone with more experience might have a solution for him before it's too late.
He paid dearly for his seeds, and I'd hate to see his yins die off.
Any Dharma that can be provided would generate positive Karma 1,000-fold! 
Thanks! 
*_the original thread with the info on his setup is_ **HERE**


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

lol, is it me or are he riu words extra small?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

That's some Tidy Shot's Dez. Would Rep you if Icould man! (Pi-PORRNN)

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

DST said:


> hahahaha, I just noticed!!! Well whodat, being able to recognise your own mistakes is one of the best skills to have in life, so take that from it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant D, The post that's made ma day! hahaha nice coat mate sound's like a good crack for you when you come over the pond!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

I hope this copy/paste works, hehe.
Found this ad on Craigslist in the barter section, lol.

Im looking for an adult toy..will trade (santa ana)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-02-04, 1:13PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i am looking for a strap on for me and my gf..we've been looking for one 
for quite a while..i am not looking to have se for one..i am looking to trade 
my items material things for a strap on..please..wat i have to offer are these 
items.. 
Gamecube..with 2 controllers provided and a naruto game 
RCA red and black mp3 player 2 or 4 gb..im not sure 
or a skateboard..it might be scrated up at the bottom but rides great..  
please if interested in these items for a trade for a strap on please email me.. 

&#8226;Location: santa ana 
&#8226;it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

So are you gonna trade w/ her or not??



Dezracer said:


> I hope this copy/paste works, hehe.
> Found this ad on Craigslist in the barter section, lol.
> 
> Im looking for an adult toy..will trade (santa ana)
> ...


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> So are you gonna trade w/ her or not??


you mean with him haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

Zing! That was a good one. Sorry, couldn't resist.



durbanmistyman said:


> you mean with him haha


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

I might give mine up for the skateboard, but the mp3 player and gamecube just not worth it. 

So the doobie under the pillow worked and my fairy arrived, and I think she was extra generous cause I was so good and waited so patiently. Thank you fairy.

Mrs.Duchie: That was very nice of him. What did you get?
Duchie: Well, I got some regular Extrema and Herijuana and so feminized Cheeseberry Haze.
Mrs. Duchie: Are you going to plant some?
Duchie: Yeah, I just haven't decided which one yet/
Mrs Duchie: Why don't you just grow some of each?
Duchie: I love you Mrs. Duchie!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

Sweet! good luck duchie.


duchieman said:


> I might give mine up for the skateboard, but the mp3 player and gamecube just not worth it.
> 
> So the doobie under the pillow worked and my fairy arrived, and I think she was extra generous cause I was so good and waited so patiently. Thank you fairy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bajafox (Feb 9, 2011)

Nothing like a happy ending 



duchieman said:


> I might give mine up for the skateboard, but the mp3 player and gamecube just not worth it.
> 
> So the doobie under the pillow worked and my fairy arrived, and I think she was extra generous cause I was so good and waited so patiently. Thank you fairy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 9, 2011)

So what's a guy gotta do to get a visit from this fairy I keep hearing about. Shooooot I'll put a few doobies under my pillow if that's all it takes.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah there's no way of knowing if it's a chick or dude that posted the ad. I showed my wife and first thing she said was, "Eww, that's gross. Who would want a toy like that second hand?" She wasn't grossed out about the idea of people using strap ons , just trading one off, haha.

Of course we'd all like to think it's a chick, right? Bow chicka bow bow...

I told her I was going to go buy a strap on and trade it for the skateboard just to say I did it and I was wished good luck. Isn't that sweet of her?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> So what's a guy gotta do to get a visit from this fairy I keep hearing about. Shooooot I'll put a few doobies under my pillow if that's all it takes.


Doobies are under my pillow as we speak.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 9, 2011)

ill put some under my pillow to.
i need to add to my collection


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 9, 2011)

Well if she makes to your pillow first, be sure to send her to mine next.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll make the suggestion but you know fairies....lol.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm gonna put a blunt under my pillow...you guys are thinking small going with joints


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

lmfao! Mrs Duchie is in!



duchieman said:


> I might give mine up for the skateboard, but the mp3 player and gamecube just not worth it.
> 
> So the doobie under the pillow worked and my fairy arrived, and I think she was extra generous cause I was so good and waited so patiently. Thank you fairy.
> 
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> lmfao! Mrs Duchie is in!


Yeah man. Mates for life we are. Poor girl. 

Too funny dudes. Never done a blunt myself and I haven't had a smoke in over 10 years now so I think they'd kill me. If I knew how to roll one properly, cause I wouldn't want to insult the fairy, oh no, then I'd surely leave one of those. But hell, if the fairy is a blunt smoker then I'm sure they'd have the skill to turn my doobie into one.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanx DST, waiting on a return call from Hydrodynamics International about my Ionic Grow to see if the micros are in there or not, and if it is actually suitable for sunshine mix 4 soil-less planting mix.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 9, 2011)

Hope you guys like a lot of pics. NL#5 17 days in and getting a little cramped there.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2011)

Holly guacamole Dropastone! Those plants look wonderful  should have some nice colas when they are done.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

aweseom pics Dropa, and we LOVE pics....

Some offerings for the ganja picture god of the 600

mini BX2 kaas scrog with hps glean...




Og Kush! Forget the OG18, lol. The muts gonads for sure.







Deep Psychosis




Peace, DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking good there DST, wish I had something that close to being finished. I still got another 3-4 weeks at least. Damn bulb being half dead for the first few weeks really back me up in flowering. Since I replace it growth has been pretty good. Looking forward to my next run already, I will have a brand new Hortilux in there from the start. Fn cheap bulbs...


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2011)

dam that "Deep Psychosis" looks mighty fine D,i like how that og is keepin the goodness on the buds....real nice.

dropastone,wow...............


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

OK friend, 4 Extrema and 2 Cheeseberry Haze to start. Hope to do you proud, thanks again. I'm gonna run the Heri's special all together.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Check out the response I got from Nirvana when I opened a ticket letting them know I got 1 female out of 10 reg seeds. I find it a bit funny ans asinine all at the same time. I figured they'd do something like maybe ofer me a discount on my next order or something but, no.

I'm so sorry to hear of your bad luck. As you probably know, regular cannabis seeds have a chance of about 50% of growing into male plants. That means for every lucky grower with a 9/10 female ratio, there must be a poor unlucky soul like yourself who gets lots of male plants.

I wish you much better luck next time! If you wish to make sure you get female plants, you may also want to order feminized seeds from now on.

=====================
Peace,
AJ
weedportal.com


*Keep in mind these were on their weekend whopper (and they knew it) so you don't get to choose Fem or Reg.*


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

DST, that there is some bud porn!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't say I have a favorite out of DST's pics. They look soo good, how could you choose?

Thanks for the pr0n D!! I got cotton mouth just lookin at em, hehe


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

That's no way to do business Dez. I've never done business with them but that's enough to scare me off.

Sorry bout their luck.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Eh, you win some and you lose some. I'm okay with it although I really would've thought they'd be a little better with regards to taking care of customers and trying to keep customers. Must be doing pretty well with their side venture of the 'weed portal'. They've got this 420 dating thing, a forum and some other stuff going so they're probably getting some decent income from advertisements. 

I can say with confidence that the seeds that I recently ordered from them will be the last Nirvana seeds in my garden though. I'll stick with the TRUE seed fairies from now on. They seem to be better with their customer service.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

Well that's it Dez. What's it to them to pop even 5 seeds in the mail for you, or like you said and offered you a discount, but instead to say sorry bout you luck, that's just not right in my books, and then slap you in the face by suggesting you get fems, oh man! Too big to care I guess.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Check out the response I got from Nirvana when I opened a ticket letting them know I got 1 female out of 10 reg seeds. I find it a bit funny ans asinine all at the same time. I figured they'd do something like maybe ofer me a discount on my next order or something but, no.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your bad luck. As you probably know, regular cannabis seeds have a chance of about 50% of growing into male plants. That means for every lucky grower with a 9/10 female ratio, there must be a poor unlucky soul like yourself who gets lots of male plants.
> 
> ...


That is despicable! ok well thanks for letting me know so I never order beans from them ever! Did you keep any of the males? you could make beaucoup of your own seeds and say fk'em.


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow... If I ever see that guy on the street I'll punch him in the mouth...


...With my dick! For ya


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Wow... If I ever see that guy on the street I'll punch him in the mouth...
> 
> 
> ...With my dick! For ya


 lol, u sure ya hand wouldn't hurt more?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Check out the response I got from Nirvana when I opened a ticket letting them know I got 1 female out of 10 reg seeds. I find it a bit funny ans asinine all at the same time. I figured they'd do something like maybe ofer me a discount on my next order or something but, no.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your bad luck. As you probably know, regular cannabis seeds have a chance of about 50% of growing into male plants. That means for every lucky grower with a 9/10 female ratio, there must be a poor unlucky soul like yourself who gets lots of male plants.
> 
> ...


The guy is correct in what he's saying it's just bad luck BUT that's no way to run a business, 55% of the total weight of a pollinated female plant is seed so how many countless thousand seeds are created each run? what a tight [email protected]%t!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys. I didn't keep any males but I do have pollen from one and will be harvesting seeds from a couple of Afghan kush that got spluffed by the male before I collected the pollen.

I do plan on spluffing a few other strains in hopes of getting something good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Wow... If I ever see that guy on the street I'll punch him in the mouth...
> 
> 
> ...With my dick! For ya


I just got a used strap-on you could use instead... Oooops!!! 
What!?
Who said that!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

And DST:
Thanks for chiming in on Alex's problem with his seedlings!
You're the MAN!
Peace!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just got a used strap-on you could use instead... Oooops!!!
> What!?
> Who said that!?


^^^^^^^hahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!^^^^^^^^


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just got a used strap-on you could use instead... Oooops!!!
> What!?
> Who said that!?


Are you out the Gamecube, MP3 player, or the skateboard? Just wondering how tight assed the guy was.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Are you out the Gamecube, MP3 player, or the skateboard? *Just wondering how tight assed the guy was*.


Or not, if you know what I mean.

Had to be said


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Are you out the Gamecube, MP3 player, or the skateboard? Just wondering how tight assed the guy was.


The skateboard. But the wheels are mounted on the top of the deck.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Or not, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Had to be said


Well, when it came in the mail, I thought someone had sent me a baby's arm.
Time to stock up on some adult diapers I guess.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Just made my day bro. Thanks for that!

Still rolling from that for some reason.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

Well if it's big enough to slap AJ in the face, then he's probably not very, but then Nirvana Boy doesn't sound very manly so it wouldn't take much. Maybe Marlowe's will do then? Ouch, just kidding brother  So, DB, how big is it?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, when it came in the mail, I thought someone had sent me a baby's arm.
> Time to stock up on some adult diapers I guess.


Ha,ha. Missed the baby arm reference. That's pretty big.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 9, 2011)

Apricot Oat Bars 
Ingredients:
Ø Vegetable oil cooking spray 
Ø Filling
Ø 1 (13-ounce) jar apricot jam or preserves (about 1 ¼ cups)
Ø 8 dried apricots, chopped into 1/4 inch pieces (about 1/3 cup)
i dont use the apricots, i just buy any jar of jam or preserves any flavor instead. got rasberry in the oven right now.
Ø Crust
Ø 1 ¾ cups all-purpose flour
Ø 1 packed cup light brown sugar
Ø 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Ø ¾ teaspoon fine sea salt
Ø ¾ teaspoon baking soda
Ø 1 ¾ cups old-fashioned oats
Ø 1 cup (4 ounces) coarsely chopped walnuts
Ø 1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted
Ø 1 egg, at room temperature, beaten
Ø 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Directions: 
Put an oven rack in the center of the oven. *Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. *Spray a 9 by 13 by 2-inch metal baking dish with vegetable oil cooking spray. Line the bottom and sides of the pan with parchment paper. Spray the parchment paper with vegetable oil cooking spray and set aside.
Filling: In a small bowl, mix together the jam and the apricots. Set aside.
Crust: In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, cinnamon, salt and baking soda. Stir in the oats and walnuts. Add the butter, egg and vanilla and stir until incorporated. 
Using a fork or clean fingers, lightly press half of the crust mixture onto the bottom of the prepared pan. Using a spatula, spread the filling over the crust leaving a ½ inch boarder around the edge of the pan. Cover the filling with the remaining crust mixture and gently press to flatten. *Bake until light golden, about 30-35 minutes.* Cool for 1 hour. Cut into bars and store in an airtight container for up to three days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well if it's big enough to slap AJ in the face, then he's probably not very, but then Nirvana Boy doesn't sound very manly so it wouldn't take much. Maybe Marlowe's will do then? Ouch, just kidding brother  So, DB, how big is it?


I haven't measured it yet but let's just say there must be a 3-legged elephant out there who's really pissed off right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2011)

wow its gottin kinda crazy in here lol.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> wow its gottin kinda crazy in here lol.


Yeah, and now they're playing Sheep by Pink Floyd off Animals. Please make it stop!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> wow its gottin kinda crazy in here lol.








I'll tell you what's crazy!
Hi, I'm Al Harrington of Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse in Weekapaug!
Due to a craigslist error we are currently overstocked on Large, Filthy Used Strap-ons of Unknown Origins and need to recoup out warehouse space immediately!
Bad news for us, but GREAT news for YOU!!!
We're offering 50% off our complete line of Large, Filthy Used Strap-ons of Unknown Origins for our 3rd annual Large, Filthy Used Strap-ons of Unknown Origins Sale!
There are pink ones with brown stains, tan ones with brown stains, and the ever popular blue ones with AND without brown stains for all you Avatar lovers out there!
At Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse in Weekapaug, we understand that the bad economy has hit everyone hard so, for the next 36 hours we've offering our ENTIRE line of Large, Filthy Used Strap-ons of Unknown Origins at below wholesale cost to the public!
Just mention this ad at time of purchase to receive your discount, and remember: at Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse in Weekapaug we feel your pain and have just the thing to soothe the sore bungholes of recession!
Some would ask: "Can I afford to go to Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse in Weekapaug to buy a Large, Filthy Used Strap-on of Unknown Origins?".
Well, with Valentine's Day just around the corner can you afford NOT to come on down to Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse in Weekapaug to get your own Large, Filthy Used Strap-on of Unknown Origins?
No!!
So help us make room in our warehouses and stop in today to make sure you don't miss your chance to buy one of our steeply discounted Large, Filthy Used Strap-on of Unknown Origins for that special "someone" whom you know needs a good Large, Filthy Used Strap-on of Unknown Origins to make their Valentine's Day a day to remember forever!
At Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse in Weekapaug, we always buy at the lowest prices and pass the savings on to youuuuu!
*_Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse is located just 2 blocks South of Route 2 in Weekapaug_
**_straps not included_


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll tell you what's crazy!
> Hi, I'm Al Harrington of Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm-Flailing Tubeman Emporium and Warehouse in Weekapaug!
> Due to a craigslist error we are currently overstocked on Large, Filthy Used Strap-ons of Unknown Origins and need to recoup out warehouse space immediately!
> Bad news for us, but GREAT news for YOU!!!
> ...


lmao, i hope you aint type all that, when you coulda youtubed it
[video=youtube;YtespeLin2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtespeLin2c[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

Doobie, that was hilarious and I haven't even watched the vid yet. Took me a few minutes settling to read the final pitch. Rep for making me laugh, even though it was at the peak of a really good buzz. Well, gotta recharge.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2011)

Off the cuff. I'm a huge Family Guy nut, and I have WAYYY too much time on my hands... 
Hope I didn't harsh your buzz too much!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

@Dez Nirvana has lost a customer in me, b4 I even even bought from them. Customer support is the only thing that separates all those competing companies in my book.
@Doobie Funny!!
@Drop great looking girls, and I wanna try those pots soon!
@Dst you always have those great plants and advice!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

i always decided not to deal with nirvan, mostly because most of their strains are knockoffs of other popular strains.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Off the cuff. I'm a huge Family Guy nut, and I have WAYYY too much time on my hands...
> Hope I didn't harsh your buzz too much!


No way, all good, not harshed at all.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm also a huge Family Guy fan and found that way too funny. 

My nickname amongst friends and screen name on some other sites is Giggidy. I get called just Giggidy, 'Giggidy' followed by my first name, 'Giggidy' followed by my last name, etc. It's the name that appears on any email sent from my phone too, lol. Gotta love Quagmire, fuckin pimp, haha


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone else seen this:

[video=youtube;QS-aerse5Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS-aerse5Ig&feature=topvideos[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

I watch Family Guy at night. One of the few shows I watch.
watched the Pocahontas weed anthem....Classic!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

California weed bust!
http://www.examiner.com/headlines-in-stockton/police-video-of-the-barn-and-suspects-biggest-pot-bust-stanislaus-county-history-video


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> California weed bust!
> http://www.examiner.com/headlines-in-stockton/police-video-of-the-barn-and-suspects-biggest-pot-bust-stanislaus-county-history-video


Crazy! They were running they're stuff from a generator which makes me think the barn was abandoned or something.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Crazy! They were running they're stuff from a generator which makes me think the barn was abandoned or something.


 Generator to keep the utility company from being suspicious I am guessing.


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 9, 2011)

Dam 2 thousand plants. 3 million dollors worth of pot every three months. Insane


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Case in point:
[video=youtube;f8nKARNRe1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nKARNRe1U&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rev-rn-1r-12-HM[/video]


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 9, 2011)

Dezer Racer were you at again in socal?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Last one I promise but this has always been a favorite of mine:
[video=youtube;-slZNNxk9a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-slZNNxk9a4&NR=1[/video]

Love the weatherman. "not too bad"


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Dezer Racer were you at again in socal?


Wouldn't you like to know...

J/K, South Orange County.

Is somebody that might live near me putting 2 & 2 together? I like meeting people from here so it's all good.

Just do me the favor of PMing me if you live near me or think you know who I am, please.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

I live about 6 hrs north of ya Dez


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 9, 2011)

Really? I am originally from the bay area walnut creek but got friends all over. Come on down bassman sometime for a weekend. We could all get together talk about ideas. I myself am trying to buy a house and get two tents goin. Ideas and friends from this site can be a great thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Really? I am originally from the bay area walnut creek but got friends all over. Come on down bassman sometime for a weekend. We could all get together talk about ideas. I myself am trying to buy a house and get two tents goin. Ideas and friends from this site can be a great thing.


 Born in San Jose, moved up more North though when I was 11.


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice i was in san bruno a month ago helpen pops get rid some out door. But yea were ya at these days?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2011)

All I can say is 916


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2011)

Lucky little monkey!


[video=youtube;rVXHcgoD57I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVXHcgoD57I[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thought I would share some Bubba hash I made tonight


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you whodat...I hear the Acme Oyster Bar calling my name


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice 600 Porn Whodat, mmmmmmmmmmmm 'Lucky monkey alright'

Tidy bit hash there too bill 

Hope that was'nt the 'blue oyster Bar' calling lol Catch up soon mate, going to finally make that sanni's order!

peace
jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Check out the response I got from Nirvana when I opened a ticket letting them know I got 1 female out of 10 reg seeds. I find it a bit funny ans asinine all at the same time. I figured they'd do something like maybe ofer me a discount on my next order or something but, no.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your bad luck. As you probably know, regular cannabis seeds have a chance of about 50% of growing into male plants. That means for every lucky grower with a 9/10 female ratio, there must be a poor unlucky soul like yourself who gets lots of male plants.
> 
> ...





Dezracer said:


> Eh, you win some and you lose some. I'm okay with it although I really would've thought they'd be a little better with regards to taking care of customers and trying to keep customers. Must be doing pretty well with their side venture of the 'weed portal'. They've got this 420 dating thing, a forum and some other stuff going so they're probably getting some decent income from advertisements.
> 
> I can say with confidence that the seeds that I recently ordered from them will be the last Nirvana seeds in my garden though. I'll stick with the TRUE seed fairies from now on. They seem to be better with their customer service.





duchieman said:


> Well that's it Dez. What's it to them to pop even 5 seeds in the mail for you, or like you said and offered you a discount, but instead to say sorry bout you luck, that's just not right in my books, and then slap you in the face by suggesting you get fems, oh man! Too big to care I guess.





whodatnation said:


> That is despicable! ok well thanks for letting me know so I never order beans from them ever! Did you keep any of the males? you could make beaucoup of your own seeds and say fk'em.





3eyes said:


> The guy is correct in what he's saying it's just bad luck BUT that's no way to run a business, 55% of the total weight of a pollinated female plant is seed so how many countless thousand seeds are created each run? what a tight [email protected]%t!!!


Like 3Eyes said, you could send out a 1000 seeds and potentially get no females  

The reply to you is wrong on a certain number of levels, but then again, this guys native tongue might not be English. Firstly he assumes you are a fukkin idiot by quoting the laws of nature in relation to germination. Secondly, in the usual Dutch manner of NEVER EVER giving refunds or ANYTHING for free (and I mean really Free) he has just done his business a dis-service and trying to be smart, thinks by offering you another product to buy that he will get more business (god knows how the Dutch ever got so far....)

When someone takes time to write to you about a purchase it is obvious they are going to take time to write more about it should they not be dealt with correctly. I had the pleasure of following a Sales course at an Insurance company I worked for many many years ago, called, "Dealing With Difficult Customers". The course basically took you through how to turn the worst customer into your best customer. Look at it this way, how many people really tell others when they have had an amazing experience somewhere...ok we do, but not as often as we think. Constantly telling your friends how amazing your life is can get quite overbearing, especially if your friends lifes are not so interesting, haha. So as human beings, it is more in our nature to tell people about our bad experiences. Now this is when the business has an opportunity to turn that situation around. As a company, if you turn that persons bad experience into a good experience, this can often be worth more than providing a good service in the first place. Imagine this: The guy at Nirvana writes back to Dez and said, 

"wow, that is unfortunate and we are sorry to hear that, most of our customers get a slightly higher average with our regular seeds, if not 50:50. We also offer feminized seeds which would eliminate the germination issues. In the interim I have sent out a few seeds for you to try again, and have included a link below to check out our Feminized selection.....Have a look and if there is anything you like please contact us and we will arrange a special discount for you"

Dez comes onto RIU, hey guys, check this, I was really pissed and contacted Nirvana and they sent me some free seeds, told me to check out the Feminized section and they would give me some discount...eveyone is like. Cool, that is some real nice service, lets pay them a visit. So instead of them loosing all the custom above, they have just got rid of some more product to Dez (and even with discounts seed companies will still make money on the product) and gained a whole load of interested customers....I mean how freaking obvious is that! I understand there are a lot of scammers out there but this is just bad business practice. I am sorry to say this, but typical of the Dutch attitude towards sales, and even more typical of the Dutch attitude toward everyone else and Cannabis. Get's me really riled up as you can tell...












rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1433287&d=1297317054[/IMG]

View attachment 1433285View attachment 1433286View attachment 1433287[/QUOTE]



billcollector99 said:


> Thought I would share some Bubba hash I made tonight


Aaaah, the world is at peace again!!! Thanks whodat and Bill Collector.....(EDIT is that 42 or 4.2? )

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol, only 4.2. I used 2.5 oz of trim, and got like 5 grams total.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

ah well, next time eh, hehe. Still a decent return though. I think a 10:1 ratio is about what should be aimed for. Good skillz!!!


billcollector99 said:


> Lol, only 4.2. I used 2.5 oz of trim, and got like 5 grams total.


----------



## ghb (Feb 10, 2011)

hi peeps, how is the 600 hanging?, been busy moving house so had to take a couple of days off, spent the morning (quite literally) catching up with the 500+ posts since i was last here.

i will start by saying, screw nirvana and nobody buy seeds from them, that is some shitty customer service right there!. Are they dutch dst? it would make sense like, customer service to them is not spitting in your face as you pay them.
i have never bought seeds online but if i did it would be attitude.

gotta catch up on some other threads, i'll be back later with an update, harvest time is upon us in the mini sog.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm also a huge Family Guy fan and found that way too funny.
> 
> My nickname amongst friends and screen name on some other sites is Giggidy. I get called just Giggidy, 'Giggidy' followed by my first name, 'Giggidy' followed by my last name, etc. It's the name that appears on any email sent from my phone too, lol. Gotta love Quagmire, fuckin pimp, haha


Didn't see your post Dez! Quagmire's awesome!
I use "Giggity giggity, giggity, giggity!" for my best friend's ringtone on my cell and it never fails to get a chuckle out of strangers in the grocery store when he calls up.
Peace!


Just checked on my plants and the 6th set of leaves are about to unfurl fully, so I'll be topping my plants today above the second set of leaves, and attempting to get the tops to root for my first whack at cloning. Fingers crossed!
Will post pics of before & after as soon as the cuttings are taken care of. But later. It's 4-am and just finishing up the last few minutes of "Undercover Brother".
Sometimes I'm too funky for my own damn self.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> Are they dutch dst? it would make sense like, customer service to them is not spitting in your face as you pay them.


You know Holland well ghb!!! lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2011)

week cured dog is hitting the spot oh yes indeededy doody>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment 1433654View attachment 1433655View attachment 1433656View attachment 1433657


----------



## ghb (Feb 10, 2011)

looking like you go a nice multi strain grow going there shrigpiece. what are we talking? i can definately some sort of sativa in there. time to press the fast forwad button i think


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 10, 2011)

well theres 4 lemon skunk in there one of witch is mainly sativa, witch ya have noticed. 2 og kush, blueberry and kandy kush. not much room. i got a bit carried away! Fast forward button? Please explain im a bit baked!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2011)

I've heard great things about seeds from Growshop Alien. While I can't vouch for this place yet, word around the forums is they're pretty damn good (better than the Attitude), and the have everything pretty much, with worldwide shipping. So yeah, screw Nirvana, and go here instead. 



ghb said:


> hi peeps, how is the 600 hanging?, been busy moving house so had to take a couple of days off, spent the morning (quite literally) catching up with the 500+ posts since i was last here.
> 
> i will start by saying, screw nirvana and nobody buy seeds from them, that is some shitty customer service right there!. Are they dutch dst? it would make sense like, customer service to them is not spitting in your face as you pay them.
> i have never bought seeds online but if i did it would be attitude.
> ...


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your bad expieriense with Nirvana Dez. About a couple years ago i bought 3 Reg. Afghani #1's from Sensi before they had the Fem. range and got 2 Female and 1 Dude. Just you'r Donald Duck mate but, yeah they could have been more sensitive to you'r concern's pal.
Just my 2 cent's

jambo;>)


----------



## ghb (Feb 10, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> well theres 4 lemon skunk in there one of witch is mainly sativa, witch ya have noticed. 2 og kush, blueberry and kandy kush. not much room. i got a bit carried away! Fast forward button? Please explain im a bit baked!



lol, i mean it's that part of the grow where they start to take off with bud and resin production. it's also a time where you wish you could quite literally push a button that fast forwards your grow to where the buds are fat and stinking. i would be adding my bloom boosters in small amounts pretty soon, how long in 12/12?


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> lol, i mean it's that part of the grow where they start to take off with bud and resin production. it's also a time where you wish you could quite literally push a button that fast forwards your grow to where the buds are fat and stinking. i would be adding my bloom boosters in small amounts pretty soon, how long in 12/12?


 Yeah i know, its my time for being impatient and spending hours staring at my plants. i m sure im not the only one here that does that. lol they have been on 12/12 for 5 weeks. flowering for 3.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Yeah i know, its my time for being impatient and spending hours staring at my plants. i m sure im not the only one here that does that. lol


 you not, lol .


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Nice 600 Porn Whodat, mmmmmmmmmmmm 'Lucky monkey alright'
> 
> Tidy bit hash there too bill
> 
> ...


 
Are you referring to the one that used to be in Laguna Beach? Small world if you are. It's within 15 minutes of my house (never been inside the place though, lol).


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you not, lol .


 Coming out of the woodwork. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

i havnt harveted anything in two months.. im itchin for a finish.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i havnt harveted anything in two months.. im itchin for a finish.


Thats not bad. i havn'y harvested fo 8 months!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

I wasn't trying to start a Nirvana bashing session here so sorry if that's how it came off. I just thought they should provide a little better customer service in handling complaints. I really wasn't even all that upset about the seeds to be honest. I know they were reg seeds and its a gamble as to what you get. I just thought that in a situation such as this, they would've helped me out in SOME way since everyone will admit that it's pretty bad to only get 1 female out of ten seeds. 

DST is absolutely right in what he said. I've taken similar classes with regards to sales, customer service and retail management and have the same opinion. I have always handled my business in the most professional way possible and take customer concerns very seriously. The simple fact is that with taking care of people and their needs, you can turn a single customer into five, easily. By providing poor customer service and blowing people off you turn that same single customer into a loss of unknown amounts. They tell their friends who tell their friends, etc. and next thing you know, you're out of business because nobody wants to give you a shot. It's not hard and usually doesn't take much time to make someone happy. I've found that even small guestures can make the difference.

That's all I really have to say on the subject.


Yummy looking hash btw.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yummy looking hash btw.


You should come down and try some, lol.

Although thats a long trip for just some hash.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

indeed it is, lol.

Once I get the bike situation sorted out it'll be easier to skip down that way now and then for a visit. I don't like driving the Jeep too much anymore though since it makes some noises that indicate some problems in the near future. I hear a slight howling that sounds like it's coming from the rear end, there's a rattle up front, a strange clunk in the front end and it's starting to pull to the right slightly. I'll fix it all, just trying to put it off for a bit. I have a feeling there's a tie rod end or two that's bad now after avoiding an accident a few weeks ago by driving up on to the sidewalk to keep my daughter and I from being broadsided. A stupid lady panicked when a fire truck pulled up behind her and started honking because she hadn't pulled over to the right like the rest of us. I was watching over my shoulder and saw ger wheels turn to the right and then the minivan bolted straight towards the side of the jeep. My daughter and I were both on that side so I punched it and drove up on the sidewalk so I wouldn't hit anyone either. She hit the curb and pieces came off her bumper onto the sidewalk. 

Firetruck moved on, people started to drive off and I just shook my head and followed. No idea what the lady did after I left but her van was blocking a lane of traffic at that point.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess that was actually more than a few weeks ago now, it was right after Christmas. Luxuries of living near a senior community...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

some ppl just stay off the road. i had a old couple stop at a green light in front of me b4,


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;QEShU2sCDSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEShU2sCDSQ&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Feb 10, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> you are gonna grow 18 24" plants under a single 600 watt hps?


im getting somwhere else to put 9 m8 so it will be 9 under a 600 hps


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;QEShU2sCDSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEShU2sCDSQ&feature=fvst[/video]


I always enjoy watching videos like that. It's hard to believe how some of those cars flipped so easily. funny stuff, thanks.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

Wanted to share a few pics I took last night from the phone. It took a while to upload them just now from it for some reason.

These are all of two buds on one of the DOGs




Gettin frosty in there, hehe.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;QEShU2sCDSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEShU2sCDSQ&feature=fvst[/video]


Lmao that shit was classic HOW YA BEEN WHO DAT long time no talk


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

Feel sorry for that scooter, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

My 400 watt mh ballast is making a strong burning smell. I am afraid that it will catch fire. has this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 10, 2011)

Don had one that caught fire, make sure the ballast isn't touching anything flammable. Dis-continue using if possible.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

It is hanging and sealed. The only mh I have. Damn!! How bad is it to use a hps for veg??


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> It is hanging and sealed. The only mh I have. Damn!! *How bad is it to use a hps for veg?*?


Contemplating the same thing. Have no MH bulbs but need to cover more area for veg for a while. Was considering using a 600W HPS to do it. I think they'll stretch but not sure on that.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Contemplating the same thing. Have no MH bulbs but need to cover more area for veg for a while. Was considering using a 600W HPS to do it. I think they'll stretch but not sure on that.


 I have heard the stretch thing as well. I dont want that.
How about a m/h bulb in a hps ballast? That would be bad too I suppose?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

If its a digital ballast you should be fine. With magnetic, they have to be switchblade to run both.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 10, 2011)

The 600 will be fine for veg, particularly if you have a mh conversion bulb. I'm using one and the additional stretch is unnoticable.
Do not use a mh bulb in a hps ballast...something gonna break

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

I use my 400 ballast to run MH and HPS and it is an old school magnetic. No harmful effects in the past 6 months...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> If its a digital ballast you should be fine. With magnetic, they have to be switchblade to run both.


 This is a not digital


curious old fart said:


> The 600 will be fine for veg, particularly if you have a mh conversion bulb. I'm using one and the additional stretch is unnoticable.
> Do not use a mh bulb in a hps ballast...something gonna break
> .
> 
> cof


 No conversion bulbs here


billcollector99 said:


> I use my 400 ballast to run MH and HPS and it is an old school magnetic. No harmful effects in the past 6 months...


 Is it a mh or hps ballast?



I thi k I kight take this ballast apart and look for user replaceable parts, and or see if there is burned parts. Ill use the hps for the time being.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is it a mh or hps ballast?
> 
> 
> 
> I thi k I kight take this ballast apart and look for user replaceable parts, and or see if there is burned parts. Ill use the hps for the time being.


Its an HPS ballast, but i can throw the MH bulb in there and interchange them with no problems, but it is a magnetic ballast. I actually just stopped using it today though cause i got a hold of a digi ballast. I wish i had the funds for a 600 though.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> It is hanging and sealed. The only mh I have. Damn!! How bad is it to use a hps for veg??


not bad at all,it jus makes them grow more "full"body plants,if u know what im talkin bout..not as compact.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2011)

Main colas doin good now guys


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2011)

yes it is...i like the wall color,really makes the plant stand out...+rep


----------



## duchieman (Feb 10, 2011)

My magnetic had an incident one morning trying to fire up a dual arc bulb. The ballast would clunk, try to fire the MH part of the bulb, spark and smell, and then kind of reset itself and kept trying till I shut it down. I thought it was the ballast but then I threw in my HPS bulb and not a problem since. Put in a new order for bulbs with the retailer along with an email mentioning the problem I had. Got a response sorta like what Dez got, only I just put in an order first (and they knew that). Said they were aware from other reports. Something to do with the burn out time difference between HPS and MH portions of bulbs and thank you very much Mr. Duchie for letting us know.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Main colas doin good now guys


I hereby nominate your post as "The Best Understatement of the First Quarter of 2011"
Looking great!
Peace!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just put up a 400 watt hps setup I had lying around. The mh 400 seemed sooo much brighter, must be the difference in light spectrum I guess. That or my 400 bulb is just old.

@Pukka...Beautiful cola man +rep


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Case in point:
> [video=youtube;f8nKARNRe1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nKARNRe1U&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rev-rn-1r-12-HM[/video]


Hey Dez, here's a 160 x 160 pixel screen capture of the Quagmire Chair if you want it for your profile pic someday:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Case in point:
> [video=youtube;f8nKARNRe1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nKARNRe1U&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rev-rn-1r-12-HM[/video]


Hey Dez, here's a 160 x 160 pixel screen capture of the Quagmire Chair if you want it for your profile pic someday:





View attachment 1434907



*not sure why it double posted on me. I guess the RIU Matrix is getting ready to send in the Agents.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 10, 2011)

hahaha that episode was on lastnight!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey Dez, here's a 160 x 160 pixel screen capture of the Quagmire Chair if you want it for your profile pic someday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin out. Made it my profile pic AND avatar, haha


----------



## anonymuss (Feb 10, 2011)

my buddies MH burnt out after like 1 grow. its a dual ballast. the HPS is still running fine after 3 grows.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

I opened up the ballast, didnt see anything fried or anything. The wires are a lil brittle from the heat though. The transformer/coil whatever looks hella old school though.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 10, 2011)

It will look like that. Nothing fancy about magnetic parts. I'm definitely going to replace it with digital but for the time being I should be putting it on a GFCI of some sort, and surge protection to help the bulb. Surge protection is more important for digital electronics, IMO.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

Surge protectors save timers from shorting out. I have yet to upgrade my timers to controllers and contactors and have have had a couple fail on me before hooking up surge protectors. Light controllers are a bit pricey too so I'll be using a mechanical timer or a contactor setup. They can be built inexpensively and work well in commercial applications so I think it would work just the same for hid lights. I'll use my timers for fans, pumps and stuff.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 10, 2011)

heres some weed pics....Sour D, Bubba, GDP


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2011)

**21 days since the seeds popped through the soil's surface**
Well, I topped all three plants an hour ago, and dipped the tops' bases (cut at 45-deg) in rooting compound before planting them in small grow cups and sprayed them every which way but loose with anti-wilting juice. Made sure my pruning shears & the razor blade were scrubbed & cleaned with detergent & "sterilized" them with Lysol before cutting off the stems of the lowest nodes and cutting at 45-deg. angles.
The cuttings are in 4-oz cups (with drainage holes) filled with a wetted perlite-to-soil ratio of 66/33 and each cutting is enclosed in it's own 10-gallon Sterilite container (with clear plastic) with water in the trays and in the bottom of the containers for humidity.
Not worried about the topping (have done it a few times before), but it's my first attempt at cloning, so my fingers are crossed for the cuttings to make roots and continue on!

**before & after pics of the donor plants, all MTF*


----------



## ptone (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is some Pre-98 Bubba Kush that just finished drying.

High Resolution Links
http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4980/p1010183g.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9513/p1010184fe.jpg


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great pics everyone!! I will have to post my pics 2morrow.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 11, 2011)

Day 38 12/12... kings kush,sour kush,sharks breath.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> If its a digital ballast you should be fine. With magnetic, they have to be switchblade to run both.





curious old fart said:


> The 600 will be fine for veg, particularly if you have a mh conversion bulb. I'm using one and the additional stretch is unnoticable.
> Do not use a mh bulb in a hps ballast...something gonna break
> 
> 
> cof





billcollector99 said:


> I use my 400 ballast to run MH and HPS and it is an old school magnetic. No harmful effects in the past 6 months...


I have to say, most magnetic ballasts will run both, unless they are really old....mine do anyway. I do have a really old ballast that say's for HPS 400. The others just read a wattage though.

Bassman, you should be fine for using an HPS to veg..most modern bulds have duel spectrums to some degree...



littlegrower2004 said:


> heres some weed pics....Sour D, Bubba, GDP


Nice one LG, you ready for the chop soon?



DoobieBrother said:


> **21 days since the seeds popped through the soil's surface**
> Well, I topped all three plants an hour ago, and dipped the tops' bases (cut at 45-deg) in rooting compound before planting them in small grow cups and sprayed them every which way but loose with anti-wilting juice. Made sure my pruning shears & the razor blade were scrubbed & cleaned with detergent & "sterilized" them with Lysol before cutting off the stems of the lowest nodes and cutting at 45-deg. angles.
> The cuttings are in 4-oz cups (with drainage holes) filled with a wetted perlite-to-soil ratio of 66/33 and each cutting is enclosed in it's own 10-gallon Sterilite container (with clear plastic) with water in the trays and in the bottom of the containers for humidity.
> Not worried about the topping (have done it a few times before), but it's my first attempt at cloning, so my fingers are crossed for the cuttings to make roots and continue on!
> ...


Soime folks say rooting the top of a plant is hard but having donw it a load of times I don't see much difference.....good luck with it Doob.


p.s, whats the cardboard attachment for? LST?



ptone said:


> Here is some Pre-98 Bubba Kush that just finished drying.
> 
> 
> High Resolution Links
> ...


Looking frosty there P!!

Happy Friday folks,

DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

my rhino clones 3rd week from when i got them


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

coming along nicely bud..when you flipping them?


budolskie said:


> my rhino clones 3rd week from when i got them


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2011)

budolskie dont be scared to keep em all under the 600, you could easily flower them all under one light providing you can try and kep the canopy even and you flip now. it might take them an extra week to finish up, you'll be pleased with the results i'm sure. i would also look at removing some of the lower growth and branches

edit: what is that hanging from your light?


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> budolskie dont be scared to keep em all under the 600, you could easily flower them all under one light providing you can try and kep the canopy even and you flip now. it might take them an extra week to finish up, you'll be pleased with the results i'm sure. i would also look at removing some of the lower growth and branches
> 
> edit: what is that hanging from your light?


I think it's just a string with a weight to determine optimal distance from light to canopy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Soime folks say rooting the top of a plant is hard but having donw it a load of times I don't see much difference.....good luck with it Doob.
> 
> p.s, whats the cardboard attachment for? LST?
> 
> DST


Thanks D!
Even it I fail at my first cloning attempt, I'm sure I'll learn something to apply to my next try. 
I taped the cardboard to the sides of the pots as windbreaks to protect the leaves from transpiring excessively as the oscillating fan blows back & forth.
I also had to tape a small piece to the intake fan because it was blowing quite hard on one of the plants as they've grown tall enough to get more directly into the air flow (sucking air from an open window behind my growbox, and it's about 40f at night).
I'm doing 18 hours on & 6 hours off (off at 6-am, and on at 12-noon). 
The intake fan is thermostat controlled, and I manually operate the exhaust fan to turn it off shortly after lights-out, and turn it back on when the lights come on.
Keeps the lights-on temperatures at a comfortable 78f, and drops down to about 65f to 68f when the lights are off. 
Instead of sealing the ducted light hood with the glass plate I bought for it, I let the exhaust fan suck out the hot air from the growbox: with the glass in place the temperatures get out of control real quick unless I use a bunch of fans, which gets really noisy in our small apartment.
Hope you have a good Friday!
The "Avatar" DVD came in the mail today from Netflix, so am about to watch it (probably the only sci-fi nut who has yet to watch it).
Peace!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 11, 2011)

My Tilt Effect on my 600s ! i plan on Keeping 600w MH conversion and HPS running entire phase of 12/12. Hoping for the Best. v Below is my link.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> budolskie dont be scared to keep em all under the 600, you could easily flower them all under one light providing you can try and kep the canopy even and you flip now. it might take them an extra week to finish up, you'll be pleased with the results i'm sure. i would also look at removing some of the lower growth and branches
> 
> edit: what is that hanging from your light?


its just a wieght and string for distance for my light and would it not be better to put 9 in another room and let them get to about 24 inch b4 i flip? would i not get more bud then


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2011)

you would get more bud, you would also be spending money on electricity and another growing set up and have to wait longer to harvest. my friend is growing 20 plants under each 600, they weren't much smaller than yours when he flipped the lights down to 12/12. less heat, less power consumtion and it keeps all of your grow concealed in that nice litle closet you have, maybe take one out and keep as a mother and throw it under a cfl, that way you can keep it going as a mum if you like the smoke, you'll also be self sufficient.


my two cents my friend


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks D!
> Even it I fail at my first cloning attempt, I'm sure I'll learn something to apply to my next try.
> I taped the cardboard to the sides of the pots as windbreaks to protect the leaves from transpiring excessively as the oscillating fan blows back & forth.
> I also had to tape a small piece to the intake fan because it was blowing quite hard on one of the plants as they've grown tall enough to get more directly into the air flow (sucking air from an open window behind my growbox, and it's about 40f at night).
> ...


I really liked Avatar (went to the flicks with my wife to watch it, and even she liked it)...I thought it was a real cool film, great in 3D (I tend to ignore critics and films websites.) Hope you enjoy!!!



RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1435312View attachment 1435313View attachment 1435315My Tilt Effect on my 600s ! i plan on Keeping 600w MH conversion and HPS running entire phase of 12/12. Hoping for the Best. v Below is my link.


Interesting, are you going to move the plants around, or will one side be gettting MH and the other HPS? Thanks for sharing, always great to see peeps trying some new stuff out. Please keep us posted! 



budolskie said:


> its just a wieght and string for distance for my light and would it not be better to put 9 in another room and let them get to about 24 inch b4 i flip? would i not get more bud then


Bigger plants, more lights = more weight. I think if you let them veg for an extra week or so then yes. Once you start getting involved in much longer veg times then you need to work out the best set up for your needs.

Timewarp


Deep Blue / Livers


Peace, DST


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 11, 2011)

I will be rotating the girls every 2-3 days entire grow. Hoping to get more trich production


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> you would get more bud, you would also be spending money on electricity and another growing set up and have to wait longer to harvest. my friend is growing 20 plants under each 600, they weren't much smaller than yours when he flipped the lights down to 12/12. less heat, less power consumtion and it keeps all of your grow concealed in that nice litle closet you have, maybe take one out and keep as a mother and throw it under a cfl, that way you can keep it going as a mum if you like the smoke, you'll also be self sufficient.
> 
> 
> my two cents my friend


so if i switch these to 12/12 say about a week when there say 10,12 " i should still get a good yeild? im buying seeds next time again to try a scrog in there with just a couple of plants


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweet, same thinking I am going with and I must admit, I have been happy with the resuls last two grows. I have 2 600's (HPS) and also threw in a 400mh into the middle of my light tower to get more blue in there, the calyxes go wild!!!


RawBudzski said:


> I will be rotating the girls every 2-3 days entire grow. Hoping to get more trich production


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

budolskie said:


> so if i switch these to 12/12 say about a week when there say 10,12 " i should still get a good yeild? im buying seeds next time again to try a scrog in there with just a couple of plants


 If you are going to switch them over in a week, try reducing your light timer by an hour per day, they will continue to grow and by the tiem you hit 12/12 next week you will have pre flowers bursting through already...and yes, thos girls should give you about an ounce each at that height....do that math(s) on that. lol.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> If you are going to switch them over in a week, try reducing your light timer by an hour per day, they will continue to grow and by the tiem you hit 12/12 next week you will have pre flowers bursting through already...and yes, thos girls should give you about an ounce each at that height....do that math(s) on that. lol.


i have been told to let them grow to about 24inch and i will get about 3 to 4 oz a plant thats why a was planning hoying 9 along me mothers and my 9 in here 18 x 3-4 a plant i was thinking


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 11, 2011)

Yield depends on alot of things really. but doesnt sound too bad, seems crammed if your going for 9 4 ft plants under 1x600. i hope i get 3+ from each of my girls ! i have been vegging a month and a half, lst in 5gal


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2011)

all depends on your growing methods i suppose, you can work out how many crops you get per year, then how much weight you get per crop. vegging for a month at a time will get you two less harvest per year, big plants do look nice though.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yield depends on alot of things really. but doesnt sound too bad, seems crammed if your going for 9 4 ft plants under 1x600. i hope i get 3+ from each of my girls ! i have been vegging a month and a half, lst in 5gal


here is my first grow under a single 600hps with 9 plants which i got just under 15oz off


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

budolskie said:


> i have been told to let them grow to about 24inch and i will get about 3 to 4 oz a plant thats why a was planning hoying 9 along me mothers and my 9 in here 18 x 3-4 a plant i was thinking


Well by the time they get to 24 inch, you would be half way through, if not more of your flower period. As I said, depends on factors, space, lights, power, jailbaitness, etc, etc.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 11, 2011)

Well sir you inspire me. What can I get off 2. View attachment 1435341 any tips


budolskie said:


> here is my first grow under a single 600hps with 9 plants which i got just under 15oz off


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Well by the time they get to 24 inch, you would be half way through, if not more of your flower period. As I said, depends on factors, space, lights, power, jailbaitness, etc, etc.


i get what u mean like il have a think about it means i can get my scrog on the go quicker and could do with cutting down on the lecy


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 11, 2011)

budolskie said:


> here is my first grow under a single 600hps with 9 plants which i got just under 15oz off


Once I move my setup will be similar to yours. I'm glad to see you're pulling the numbers you are, on your first grow. As 15oz is enough medicine for my and my gal for 4 months. I would hae 9 plants under a single 600W. 3 plants of 3 separate strains. 3 mothers under the T5.

Possibly even stagger it so I put one of each strain in every 5 weeks, and have multiple harvests so I'm not stuck trimming 9 at once, and I would be able to keep the amount I have on hand under the legal limit.

But now I'm just rambling, this oil has me befuddled, and ready for bed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> yes it is...i like the wall color,really makes the plant stand out...+rep


Cheers genuity,...my walls are white bud lol......ive got a blue CFL hangin in my room from veg what i flick on to take pics and set my camera to fluorescent settin. and they come out with a blue tint lol theres some normal colour pics in my grow mate!



DoobieBrother said:


> I hereby nominate your post as "The Best Understatement of the First Quarter of 2011"
> Looking great!
> Peace!


Lmao Doobie.......did you see the pics i posted on here of the colar with light bleachin?....seems to have healed up good now



bassman999 said:


> I just put up a 400 watt hps setup I had lying around. The mh 400 seemed sooo much brighter, must be the difference in light spectrum I guess. That or my 400 bulb is just old.
> 
> @Pukka...Beautiful cola man +rep


Thanks bud....appreciate it!



Also Lizard you know you sent me some +rep with a massage sayin........ "weird lookin thing on top, name it?"







I name it........FAT BITCH!!....Haha...lmao

peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2011)

to Pukka Bud:
Yeah, man! Saw the bleached pics and am glad they've shrugged it off for you!
That new pic makes it even nicer with the size reference, too. Going to be huge come harvest time!
Peace!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

nice work budolski and pukka.

whats the strain ?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice work budolski and pukka.
> 
> whats the strain ?


white rhino mine is m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

looks champion man.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers genuity,...my walls are white bud lol......ive got a blue CFL hangin in my room from veg what i flick on to take pics and set my camera to fluorescent settin. and they come out with a blue tint lol theres some normal colour pics in my grow mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I said i have a bad itch!"


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 11, 2011)

budolskie said:


> so if i switch these to 12/12 say about a week when there say 10,12 " i should still get a good yeild? im buying seeds next time again to try a scrog in there with just a couple of plants


Depends on the strain, but with a veg up to that height, you could get anywhere from zero to four oz. It all depends on the plant i guess.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 11, 2011)

DST- thats my pregnant GDP so im going as long as it needs to get the seeds ready. also ive seen from this strain that it will eventually purple up if i let it go long enough so probably let it go another couple weeks. 

Budolskie- very healthy looking girls and ill have to say that you may want to top them if your looking for 3 zips a piece. i think you should be just fine with 18 under a 600 watt especially if DST guess correct with a oz per plant but if you can afford another light running you would probably pull more.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- thats my pregnant GDP so im going as long as it needs to get the seeds ready. also ive seen from this strain that it will eventually purple up if i let it go long enough so probably let it go another couple weeks.
> 
> Budolskie- very healthy looking girls and ill have to say that you may want to top them if your looking for 3 zips a piece. i think you should be just fine with 18 under a 600 watt especially if DST guess correct with a oz per plant but if you can afford another light running you would probably pull more.



yeah i probs could afford it like im thinking on what to do as my mother says i can hoy 2 tents in her loft one for veg and a flowering one might just scrap my cuboard all together next and do it along there


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Got to love Mums, they are great. Not sure mine would be happy with me having two tents in her house. lol.

Was sifting out some shwagg from my jars/ Got 38 grams so far. DOG, Headband, and Cheese....


I've also got a jar that I put odds and ends from my tray, and a few other jars to make my way through. Should make a nice lump of ganj. Too lazy to do it tonight.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2011)

dam,im out of smoke till next month........aghhh!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, thats an easy 450 -550 dollars you scraped up ..


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam,im out of smoke till next month........aghhh!!!


 Thgat sux man, that is a while!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam,im out of smoke till next month........aghhh!!!


 i dont harvest til the end of march. so its reggie n mid for me til then


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thgat sux man, that is a while!


yea,i been lookin all over my house for some buds i might have dropd,but no luck.
no nothing........no one is comein to smoke me up,all my smoke is gone,and so r the real life "buddies"<<<<fake ass people,im
glad i got the 600..allways there..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol i think ive found all my lost buds, scraped my jars/grinders/pipes.. searched under my couch lol. everywhere .. and ditto nobody is coming to smoke me out either, but i know the deal with those guys.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i dont harvest til the end of march. so its reggie n mid for me til then


id like if one of these fake ass "buddies" wud come smoke me out wit sum reggie.
this other bud guy i know is tryin to hit me over my head,$75/3.5.....yea im bout to bust him in his shit,got me fuckd up
this shit got me hot as hell...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 11, 2011)

why dont u guys buy a bag?..lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, 75 for a eighth lol it better be some loud. i'll probably try n get some reggie for 30 a quarter. just keep doing that until i harvest my own.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> why dont u guys buy a bag?..lol


after growing my own, i lost contact with all the people i had that served before i started. i know one dude that sells. bout ta call him now.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

I havbe a jar that I use in a similar manner to DST. I throw the buds that don't look quite 100% IMO but not so bad that they're hash/butter material into it. It's got about 8 or 9 different strains in it now and is almost an ounce now that the jars is getting close to the top. They're all a little fluffy compared to the buds I like from my harvests but still get it done in the vape. I just shake it up a littler and pull out a couple of buds, grind them up separately and load the vape. I then try to guess what it is I'm smoking, lol. There's got to still be some SLH in there somewhere but haven't found any in a while. Mostly I seem to be getting what I think must be Afghan Kush as it's a pretty heavy body stone. 

I loaded a bowl the other night for my wife to try the vape with some White Widow and had her just take one small draw and then wait a few minutes until she felt something or take another Oonly took two and she said she could feel something so I told her to stop and then I hit the rest. She got giggly and I got destroyed, haha. Her first time trying anything other than an edible and she semed to like it. I have a feeling I may have found a new buddy to get high with.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I havbe a jar that I use in a similar manner to DST. I throw the buds that don't look quite 100% IMO but not so bad that they're hash/butter material into it. It's got about 8 or 9 different strains in it now and is almost an ounce now that the jars is getting close to the top. They're all a little fluffy compared to the buds I like from my harvests but still get it done in the vape. I just shake it up a littler and pull out a couple of buds, grind them up separately and load the vape. I then try to guess what it is I'm smoking, lol. There's got to still be some SLH in there somewhere but haven't found any in a while. Mostly I seem to be getting what I think must be Afghan Kush as it's a pretty heavy body stone.
> 
> I loaded a bowl the other night for my wife to try the vape with some White Widow and had her just take one small draw and then wait a few minutes until she felt something or take another Oonly took two and she said she could feel something so I told her to stop and then I hit the rest. She got giggly and I got destroyed, haha. Her first time trying anything other than an edible and she semed to like it. I have a feeling I may have found a new buddy to get high with.


 it's great having a loving live in smoking partner, not just any room-mate toker tho. just the wifey.. mine quit 2 years ago still tokes every blue moon.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

Got my seeds from Nirvana today:

Hung a 600 in what used to be my vertical grow room to use for veg for now:


Was running out of space for plants under the flouros and have been switching plants around for almost the past week to try to keep things equal. Now I have that 600 centered over a 3x5 area of the room and as soon as I can get my hands on a MH or a conversion bulb I'll be in business. I'll hook up some cooling for the light in the next few days.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

even the dispenseries around here dont usually charge 75/8th for top shelf. Got some nervy ppl selling that high!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

For real. Highest near me is $65/8th but mostly you see $50-55/8th for the goods and everything else will be $40-45/8th.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

same here, but some are just over the top. Usually $45-$65 here

Plus some places give a free joint or a 4 gm eigths etc...


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> even the dispenseries around here dont usually charge 75/8th for top shelf. Got some nervy ppl selling that high!


yea thats whats funny,its jus ok,not that owwweee.
this guy sells his stuff,that comes from "DENVER",as high as $100/3.5,but he says for me i can get it for the low,low of $75/3.5........NIGGA PLEASE.

not to be ventin like this on the 600,jus so much comein at me right now,my women gos for thiroid cancer surgery,on the 14th........yea a lovely valentines day


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea thats whats funny,its jus ok,not that owwweee.
> this guy sells his stuff,that comes from "DENVER",as high as $100/3.5,but he says for me i can get it for the low,low of $75/3.5........NIGGA PLEASE.
> 
> not to be ventin like this on the 600,jus so much comein at me right now,my women gos for thiroid cancer surgery,on the 14th........yea a lovely valentines day


 Man sorry to hear about that! I hope everything will be okay, and we will say a prayer.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> same here, but some are just over the top. Usually $45-$65 here
> 
> Plus some places give a free joint or a 4 gm eigths etc...


Get that here too, "4gm Fridays!', they always say, lol. I weigh my 8ths at 4+ (just keep dropping little nuggies in til the scale hits 4 and wherever it is, it is) everyday because it's not always about money, you know? I like to keep my friends and fellow patients happy so I look at it like, WTF. My 1/4s are usually around 8-8.5 too and my peeps regularly kick me $90-100 for them and a few edibles. I don't ask for that much, it's just what they offer up based on they'd be paying a club I guess. We keep each other happy that way.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea thats whats funny,its jus ok,not that owwweee.
> this guy sells his stuff,that comes from "DENVER",as high as $100/3.5,but he says for me i can get it for the low,low of $75/3.5........NIGGA PLEASE.
> 
> not to be ventin like this on the 600,jus so much comein at me right now,my women gos for thiroid cancer surgery,on the 14th........yea a lovely valentines day


 
Damn bro! I will be pulling for you both on that, cancer is nothing to be messed with.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> not to be ventin like this on the 600,jus so much comein at me right now,my women gos for thiroid cancer surgery,on the 14th........yea a lovely valentines day


Life comes at you, man. I hope all goes well for her. Gotta be strong.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Get that here too, "4gm Fridays!', they always say, lol. I weigh my 8ths at 4+ (just keep dropping little nuggies in til the scale hits 4 and wherever it is, it is) everyday because it's not always about money, you know? I like to keep my friends and fellow patients happy so I look at it like, WTF. My 1/4s are usually around 8-8.5 too and my peeps regularly kick me $90-100 for them and a few edibles. I don't ask for that much, it's just what they offer up based on they'd be paying a club I guess. We keep each other happy that way.


I need to try the edibles, they just take long to work I heard.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

typically 45min-1hour but they last 6-8 hours usually


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> typically 45min-1hour but they last 6-8 hours usually


 wow talk about a long duration!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2011)

I love edibles... I'm actually trying to switch over to them on a more permanent basis, but I can't get away from my vaporizer setup... it's dreamy. Pills are the best tho... low calorie intake, but high bakeness rate. 



bassman999 said:


> wow talk about a long duration!!


don't judge, guys. this cutting is just cruising as a house plant, hence the long node spacing on the newer growth. we'll see what I do with 'er. . .


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess just swallowing a bud wont work? Couldnt be that easy...

@Bob that is a cool house plant, and she looks healthy enough. I told my daughter my plants are chili peppers (I couldnt keep em hidden). She asked why do they smell funny....lol!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2011)

I ate two cookies an hour ago. Then I ate TWO MORE!! waaahooo! Drinking champagne to wash em down (although they are delicious).

I'm very happy for the people of Egypt. I wish I could give my cookies to everyone in Tahrir Square.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

Vape and edibles are my staple methods of consuming cannabis. I do have a nice pocket sized spoon and a small bubbler though and use them from time to time. I use the bubbler mainly for hash though since it's got a tiny hole in the bowl and works pretty well for hash. I still am wanting a nice glass on glass piece though and have been looking around. 

I like the pieces you guys have posted but I think most are to expensive for me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2011)

Damn, Genuity, I'm transferring all my good Karma to you & your lady and hope all comes out well for the two of you!
I've been subsisting on bowl scrapings and bong scrapings for a couple of weeks now and my prescription meds are kicking my ass.
The wife freed up 250 for me to go visit my friend in Portland tomorrow, so I'm going to see about getting a zip (friend price) from him.
I had steeled myself to man-up & ride it out until June when I harvest next, but she insisted I just go see my friend and get some herb.
She doesn't toke, but she was having to take sulfameth after a minor surgery around Christmas time and it really messed up her stomach. 
I finally convinced her to take a couple of small tokes after her pills when the nausea was kicking in, and it worked just like it does for me, so now she knows I'm not just blowing smoke about cannabis' healing properties.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2011)

I normally couldn't afford that, but a friend is sponsored by the company so I basically got it for next to free. A lucky chap, I am.



Dezracer said:


> Vape and edibles are my staple methods of consuming cannabis. I do have a nice pocket sized spoon and a small bubbler though and use them from time to time. I use the bubbler mainly for hash though since it's got a tiny hole in the bowl and works pretty well for hash. I still am wanting a nice glass on glass piece though and have been looking around.
> 
> I like the pieces you guys have posted but I think most are to expensive for me.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 11, 2011)

Talking about edibles. I recently just made my first batch of bubble hash but I couldn't get around the taste of it. I don't know what I did wrong but the taste was horible but it got you high. So I put all that I made (probably 3g into a 1/2 cup of veg oil) into one batch of brownies. I ate two brownies about 9 O'clock last night and that shit messed me up. I fell asleep on the couch around 10 O'clock and woke up around 2 in the morn just blazed out of my skull. I don't think I've ever been so high in my life. Believe it or not 26.5 hrs later I can still feel the effects of it. I've done nothing all day but sleep. I gave a buddy of mine 2 of em today and told him that shit is gonna mess you up man. He laughed at me and said I can take it. That was at 3 O'clock this afternoon and I aint herd from him since. I'll bet he's flying high about right now. I've got 5 brownies left and I'm only eating a half of one next time and see where that takes me.

Anyways, just wanted to share my first experience with edibles with the 600. 

Peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2011)

MMMMMMM medables! I lovem! Finished a batch of chocolate peanutbutter fudge with an entire bag of crushed heath bars in it, oh man im in love lol  best batch of fudge iv made yet.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2011)

lmfao, Drop. I've been there before. I've seen some great recipes around the forums for pills made from hash/oil cooked together. THOSE are fun. Oh wait, here is one of them from a screen grab...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> lmfao, Drop. I've been there before. I've seen some great recipes around the forums for pills made from hash/oil cooked together. THOSE are fun. Oh wait, here is one of them from a screen grab...


I dont just like it bobo, I love it lol
Looks like i'll be making some pills soon


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2011)

You cannot go wrong with hash pills 



whodatnation said:


> I dont just like it bobo, I love it lol
> Looks like i'll be making some pills soon


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 11, 2011)

the batch of oatmeal bars i made kicked my ass. ate one and then had dinner and it really kicked in. i think two jars and 8 sticks of butter will get just about any stoner knocked out. the high is much longer on edibles like someone else had mentioned.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

So smoking is really a waste then, and just bad for the lungs.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's a waste. You get the killer aroma and flavor of your herb. You don't get that with edibles, plus you already know how quick it kicks in when smoked/vaped. A lot of people I know will smoke and then eat some edibles and by the time their smoke starts to wear off they're soo high that they don't really notice.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good point Dez


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright g
Gang, just to say jambo wont be aroung much for a wee while, but "will be back" and i'll keep regular contact with my friends
Before i go D here's a wee giggle for yoy Bro to say thank's for evarything! This guy obviously love;s the Headband, Just a Pitty He wong get any in that shop  [video]




[/video] ir this damn link is messed up im sorry really  allready somehow LOL, so just sort the mistake i made again!!!!!

Later folk's keep up the good work
jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea thats whats funny,its jus ok,not that owwweee.
> this guy sells his stuff,that comes from "DENVER",as high as $100/3.5,but he says for me i can get it for the low,low of $75/3.5........NIGGA PLEASE.
> 
> not to be ventin like this on the 600,jus so much comein at me right now,my women gos for thiroid cancer surgery,on the 14th........yea a lovely valentines day


My G, get back to me on the Rep message brother. Not a problem for me.



shnkrmn said:


> I ate two cookies an hour ago. Then I ate TWO MORE!! waaahooo! Drinking champagne to wash em down (although they are delicious).
> 
> I'm very happy for the people of Egypt. I wish I could give my cookies to everyone in Tahrir Square.


I posted this on the Post a funny pic thread....i thought it was quite funny. not sure anyone else did...
Show some respect and take inspiration from our Egyptian friends when it comes to impromptu combat gear:

The Tuna Sandwich..praise be for flat bread!!!


Moms pot..works everytime!!!


When you been screwed over for the last 30 years, what do you expect, this is all I got!!???!!!


Hey man, don't tell anyone, but I am pretty pissed, no really, I am pissed! or was that liquid THC...


A renaissance period piece of brickwear teamed with a black and cream scarf. Textbook...


Cmon on then, I'm gonna throw this half eaten tuna sandwich right at your head pal! come and have it...





greenjambo said:


> Alright g
> Gang, just to say jambo wont be aroung much for a wee while, but "will be back" and i'll keep regular contact with my friends
> Before i go D here's a wee giggle for yoy Bro to say thank's for evarything! This guy obviously love;s the Headband, Just a Pitty He wong get any in that shop  [video]
> 
> ...


Jambo, wots happening, smoking too much hash, lol. Yer link was mince lad, nae workio.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

so are the guys in the first picture the reason the guys in the last pic are throwing their lunch?


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

looks like the guy in the first pic was hit by someones lunch


mr west said:


> so are the guys in the first picture the reason the guys in the last pic are throwing their lunch?


----------



## ghb (Feb 12, 2011)

they were muslims throwing ham and cheese toasties at each other, that to them is worse than throwing your shoe.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

ghb said:


> they were muslims throwing ham and cheese toasties at each other, that to them is worse than throwing your shoe.



lol, sandwiches?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

DST said:


> The Tuna Sandwich..praise be for flat bread!!!


LOL looks like he was sponsored by Subway
FIVE...FIVE DOLLAR... FIVE DOLLAR FOOT LOOOONG

lol please tell me Im not the only one who thought "five dollar foot long"


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> typically 45min-1hour but they last 6-8 hours usually


I ate a piece of quick bread i made last night, but wasnt sure about dosage cause it was a new recipe. I woke up this morning at 8, and was high as a kite. Its a crazy/nice feeling waking up stoned without having to smoke for a few hours after the fact.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 12, 2011)

Man, hearing your stories make me lmfao. This shit happens to me all the time... I make a new batch of brownies, not having a clue how much I put in, and grind a good sized one. Then, at 330am when I have to take a piss, I get out of bed, and literally fall the fuck over. I wish I could say this is a one time happening. Not to mention being baked still when you wake up-- if you wake up! lol



billcollector99 said:


> I ate a piece of quick bread i made last night, but wasnt sure about dosage cause it was a new recipe. I woke up this morning at 8, and was high as a kite. Its a crazy/nice feeling waking up stoned without having to smoke for a few hours after the fact.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, hearing your stories make me lmfao. This shit happens to me all the time... I make a new batch of brownies, not having a clue how much I put in, and grind a good sized one. Then, at 330am when I have to take a piss, I get out of bed, and literally fall the fuck over. I wish I could say this is a one time happening. Not to mention being baked still when you wake up-- if you wake up! lol


No one else in my house really smokes, or eats edibles, so i usually am stuck trying them out by myself. I have learned that IMO the best way to cook with THC is to put hash into oil. Storage is much simpler than butter, and it seem easier to cook with the oil too.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man D, that is friggin hilarious! I'm literally laughing my ass off and my girls are looking at me like I'm cracked up. Anyway, I can't believe Egypt was liberated by a food fight! When's the next one, I'm there!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, I wonder if there was a special section in the square where the thrown edibles where a little more special then the rest of the squares?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a bit random but something I wanna share with you guys.

My friend was textin some girl we know and when he told me I told him she's bad news and a bit of a go'er she's had more cocks than a ghetto shotgun. alas He decided to throw it up her despite my advice.

Just text him to see what he's upto and he's in the local hospital walk in centre...... Says it burns when he pee's hahaha I've not laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This is a bit random but something I wanna share with you guys.
> 
> My friend was textin some girl we know and when he told me I told him she's bad news and a bit of a go'er she's had more cocks than a ghetto shotgun. alas He decided to throw it up her despite my advice.
> 
> Just text him to see what he's upto and he's in the local hospital walk in centre...... Says it burns when he pee's hahaha I've not laughed so hard in a long time.


 OUCH! hahahahahaha, well he was warned lol more cocks than a ghetto shotgun


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey, I wonder if there was a special section in the square where the thrown edibles where a little more special then the rest of the squares?


EGYPT: Illegal, but not strictly enforced, just don&#8217;t smoke in public. Also, don&#8217;t carry large quantities unless you&#8217;d like to see the inside of an Egyptian jail.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to say I'm really liking the hash into oil idea and will be trying that after this next harvest. I need to wait til then so I have some trim to use for hash since I have none left at the moment. 

Story about the burn that your buddy got into gave me the lulz. Never been unlucky enough to contract an STD of ANY type fortunately. I used to really get around before dating my wife too so I can't believe I came out unscathed. Went from crazy parties a few times a week in high school to either going to clubs (with a fake ID) or parties 4-5 times a week until I was 21. After that I just threw parties at my place a couple times a week and would walk down the street to a friends house to his parties when I wasn't having one. 

I'd find a girl in my bed after kicking people out all the time. Usually I'd hook up with them but not always. I know it's a giant dick move but sometimes I'd kick em out, lol. Ended up sleeping with my younger brother's best freind's girlfriend one time not realizing who she was because I was too farked up to put it all togehter when she told me her name.
It was black in my room so all I had to go off was what I could feel and I liked what I felt. 

I figured it out when I woke up with her all snuggled up next to me. He was at that time taking some martial arts stuff so I was a little worried about her telling him and now he does a bunch of MMA fighting so I'd really be worried if he found out.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2011)

DST too funny!!

Whodat great interpretation!! I am sure he loves Subway, and is an unofficial spokesman.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 12, 2011)

Do it, Dez! Then share your results 



Dezracer said:


> I have to say I'm really liking the hash into oil idea and will be trying that after this next harvest. I need to wait til then so I have some trim to use for hash since I have none left at the moment.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have found that grapeseed oil works the best for a couple of reasons, one, it has a high burn temperature, so you can just put the oil in a heatproof container, set in on one of those candle warmers they sell at walmart or michaels for like $5, drop the hash ball in, and let it sit until it has dissolved into the oil. The grapeseed oil doesnt burn till 400 degrees, so there is no worry of burning the oil. The second reason is that unlike olive oil or regular cooking oil, it doesnt have a strong taste to it at all, so your edibles still taste good instead of like crap.

Gonna make a new batch of oil today probably out of the rest of the Bubba hash I made the other day. It makes it last 10X longer than if I were just to smoke it on top of bowls and shyt.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice Hard hat


----------



## duchieman (Feb 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> EGYPT: Illegal, but not strictly enforced, just don&#8217;t smoke in public. Also, don&#8217;t carry large quantities unless you&#8217;d like to see the inside of an Egyptian jail.


Honestly, some guy threw it at me and it went right in my mouth and down my throat. What could I do?


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the Og Larry x Og larry finally seems to be putting a bit of weight on. Trichs hanging off this are like vines!  Kind of wish I had cloned this. 





And the NBD HERI...another number from the fairy. No veg time on this one either...





Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 12, 2011)

the oil I'm talking about making is for pills, not cooking. for that you need butter! otherwise yes, everything will taste like shit. peace!



billcollector99 said:


> I have found that grapeseed oil works the best for a couple of reasons, one, it has a high burn temperature, so you can just put the oil in a heatproof container, set in on one of those candle warmers they sell at walmart or michaels for like $5, drop the hash ball in, and let it sit until it has dissolved into the oil. The grapeseed oil doesnt burn till 400 degrees, so there is no worry of burning the oil. The second reason is that unlike olive oil or regular cooking oil, it doesnt have a strong taste to it at all, so your edibles still taste good instead of like crap.
> 
> Gonna make a new batch of oil today probably out of the rest of the Bubba hash I made the other day. It makes it last 10X longer than if I were just to smoke it on top of bowls and shyt.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> some ppl just stay off the road. i had a old couple stop at a green light in front of me b4,


Almost every Haitian in South Florida does this.....very annoying....I used to just lay on the horn and give the finger as I peel out around them.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 12, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea,i been lookin all over my house for some buds i might have dropd,but no luck.
> no nothing........no one is comein to smoke me up,all my smoke is gone,and so r the real life "buddies"<<<<fake ass people,im
> glad i got the 600..allways there..



Hah....you mean the ones that only blow up your phone and wont leave your house if you got bud.....and when you dont...you never hear from em.....yeah....I just stop answering the phone and door.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> the oil I'm talking about making is for pills, not cooking. for that you need butter! otherwise yes, everything will taste like shit. peace!


you can make it using oil, cooking oil, olive oil and it is better cuz it does not burn at a low temp like butter.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Well the Og Larry x Og larry finally seems to be putting a bit of weight on. Trichs hanging off this are like vines!  Kind of wish I had cloned this.
> 
> Peace, DST


Looks great D, you can re-veg it if you really want it back


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 12, 2011)

Well.....just read through all 40 something pages I missed in 5 days....damn my neck hurts now......work was a bitch out of town this week.....have a great Saturday.......and now I have stuck in my head......FIVE.............FIVE DOLLAR..........FIVE DOLLAR FOOTLONG


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Well.....just read through all 40 something pages I missed in 5 days....damn my neck hurts now......work was a bitch out of town this week.....have a great Saturday.......and now I have stuck in my head......FIVE.............FIVE DOLLAR..........FIVE DOLLAR FOOTLONG


lololol my bad


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;hnZb5wi_jsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnZb5wi_jsU[/video] edibles yeah they can be good lol


----------



## tuck.mufc (Feb 12, 2011)

nepal kush any one know any thing about it


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> [video=youtube;hnZb5wi_jsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnZb5wi_jsU[/video] edibles yeah they can be good lol


HAAAAAA HAAAHAAHAHAHA..... That is about the funniest thing ever. "I think we're dead" Oh shit. I love it. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL... It get's better.... Dude want's to know the Red Wing's score.

[youtube]MrCqPaSm8TA[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

hahaha, "time is going by really really really slow" hahaha oh shit thats funny.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol. his view on weed is prob still negative seeing that he got fired for it. lol


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I havbe a jar that I use in a similar manner to DST. I throw the buds that don't look quite 100% IMO but not so bad that they're hash/butter material into it. It's got about 8 or 9 different strains in it now and is almost an ounce now that the jars is getting close to the top. They're all a little fluffy compared to the buds I like from my harvests but still get it done in the vape. I just shake it up a littler and pull out a couple of buds, grind them up separately and load the vape. I then try to guess what it is I'm smoking, lol. There's got to still be some SLH in there somewhere but haven't found any in a while. Mostly I seem to be getting what I think must be Afghan Kush as it's a pretty heavy body stone.
> 
> I loaded a bowl the other night for my wife to try the vape with some White Widow and had her just take one small draw and then wait a few minutes until she felt something or take another Oonly took two and she said she could feel something so I told her to stop and then I hit the rest. She got giggly and I got destroyed, haha. Her first time trying anything other than an edible and she semed to like it. I have a feeling I may have found a new buddy to get high with.


Dez, what could possibly be better than your other half enjoying the fruits of your labor of love and you with the one you love?



genuity said:


> yea thats whats funny,its jus ok,not that owwweee.
> this guy sells his stuff,that comes from "DENVER",as high as $100/3.5,but he says for me i can get it for the low,low of $75/3.5........NIGGA PLEASE.
> 
> not to be ventin like this on the 600,jus so much comein at me right now,my women gos for thiroid cancer surgery,on the 14th........yea a lovely valentines day


I feel for ya genuity, I really do. Twenty one years ago I got married on valentine's day. My best friend ever divorced me within three years, married her again five years later. That lasted not even two years and until last month I had not seen or heard from her in about ten years except briefly once for about two minutes and that was at least seven years ago. As much as I have tried, even prayed to a god I don't believe in to stop loving her, I still do. There have been plenty of women in my life over the last fifteen years but none that give me the feelings I get around her. I stood in my carport and cried today as I watched her once again drive out of my life, two days before valentine's day.

Genuity I hope for the best for you and yours. As to the weed situation, some people are just dicks in it for the money, they have no respect. My vietnam vet buddy is generous to a fault but when he runs out of smoke, there is nobody running over there to share a buzz with him. It pisses me off in my old age that people have become so greedy in the weed game.

So life goes on folks, sometimes just not in the way we would like. I'm back like it or not.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 12, 2011)

Today finished up week eight for casey jones. She is now hanging in my closet. Somehow or other I believe I ended up with spider mites? I bombed my room with one of those mister cans and it will stay closed until tomorrow when it gets cleaned and prepped for the move from the tent into the garden of my current babies. Two of the babies, a killing fields and a hericules are five days behind the first ones to pop. I have two killing fields, one shackzilla and one herijuana x big white, these are all feminized. From the bean fairy I also have in regular beans, one ny47, one extrema and one blackjack.

Here are some pics of casey before chopping. I still can't take a picture to save my life. I'll post up some pics of the young ones after their move in the morning. Also, these babies have been under a 24/0 light schedule, when they move into the other room, it will be a 17/7 schedule. I'll be growing these babies in three gallon smart pots. Love the root system the plants form in these post. No circling in the bottoms at all. The roots grow into the sides and bottom of the felt like material and just start branching out with smaller feeder roots.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful Casey Jones there HU. I'm sorry about your bummer day... that really hurts. Not much I can say. Being close with your best friend is a great gift and I'm glad you got to have that for a little while at least.

On a different note, you brought back great memories of my adolescense with the shot of your stereo. That was what I got when I was maybe 13 or something. Was the first CD player I had and I found so many of my favorite bands listening to the radio on that. Making mix tapes with the dual cassette decks. Taking the speakers apart and laying on the floor with one of them on each side of my head.

Thanks for the bud shots, the memories, and for sharing yourself my friend.

I probably listened to this song the most on that thing:
[youtube]d7kfD4lsy4o[/youtube]


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAGHAHAHAHAHA i think EVERY polive officer / judge / president (which he already has) should Smoke Pot and get all paranoid. or or Even better. a TV series ! Where Famous Public Officials are given MJ Brownies and Video Taped.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 12, 2011)

lmao at the newsdesk. couldnt stop laughing. why would it be a hallucination? cause the red sox were tied?


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 12, 2011)

Prolly Saw BOTH the Scores were 3 and 3 and wanted to make sure he was not hallucinating or seeing doubles and such?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2011)

One of the by-products of our hobby is trim, and I usually have one or two gallon baggies in the freezer that I like to play with...and currently that is making oil. Using a quart jar (400ml) soak your trim in everclear 190 proof and shake it twice a day.
this jar has been soaking for about 3 weeks

it was then filtered thru a 100 micron and squeezed onto 8" glass pie plate
 
the plate was placed on a heating pad and left for about 3 hours.

a hair dryer was brought in to speed up the drying process

the plate with oil only

scraped into a soft pile

This can be smoked, put into capsules or used for cooking...strong, strong, strong meds.

 
cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 12, 2011)

Warlock....soaking up the rays.......


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 13, 2011)

good shit curious old fart!..hows it smoke compared to bho?


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

lucky with those crap camera skills that you have such a beautiful subject to photograph.....

beauty is in the eye of the beholder is it not...or some guff like that, haha.

Welcome home my friend.

DST





Heads Up said:


> Today finished up week eight for casey jones. She is now hanging in my closet. Somehow or other I believe I ended up with spider mites? I bombed my room with one of those mister cans and it will stay closed until tomorrow when it gets cleaned and prepped for the move from the tent into the garden of my current babies. Two of the babies, a killing fields and a hericules are five days behind the first ones to pop. I have two killing fields, one shackzilla and one herijuana x big white, these are all feminized. From the bean fairy I also have in regular beans, one ny47, one extrema and one blackjack.
> 
> Here are some pics of casey before chopping. I still can't take a picture to save my life. I'll post up some pics of the young ones after their move in the morning. Also, these babies have been under a 24/0 light schedule, when they move into the other room, it will be a 17/7 schedule. I'll be growing these babies in three gallon smart pots. Love the root system the plants form in these post. No circling in the bottoms at all. The roots grow into the sides and bottom of the felt like material and just start branching out with smaller feeder roots.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> One of the by-products of our hobby is trim, and I usually have one or two gallon baggies in the freezer that I like to play with...and currently that is making oil. Using a quart jar (400ml) soak your trim in everclear 190 proof and shake it twice a day.
> this jar has been soaking for about 3 weeks
> 
> it was then filtered thru a 100 micron and squeezed onto 8" glass pie plate
> ...


Did this with ISO, and just painted some onto a cigarette...Awesome.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2011)

Good evening all! (good morning to some  )
Just got back from visiting my buddy up in Portland and came home very happy. 
Got 1/2 a zip for 100 of very good herb, was given about 1/4 zip of some potent, but harsher herb for free, and was given about a gram of some Blueberry Kush that will be available in a couple more weeks when it's dried & cured fully, and was told to make sure I get back up there to get another 1/2 zip of it when it's ready! 
Nausea is gone once again, and I'm STARVING for some food in my belly! 

I wish I was able to share it with those who are out and in need, and sure hope you find what you need until your next harvests!
Am going to sleep well tonight for a change.
But AFTER I make a late dinner (been about 30 hours since I last ate).
Hope you all have a good Sunday, and a better week to come!
Peace!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

that looks like some fierce black tar of doom there COF. wish they sold everclear in the uk  folks would only drink it tho...


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy birthday to me :d


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Happy birthday to me :d


happy bday. goin out ?


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 13, 2011)

My 21st but i just got off work and i have to work tonight...... So im not sure probably have a light party session lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, i though i was the youngest.. im 24


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 13, 2011)

lol am i the official youngest? I really wish i had something in the flowering room  How depressing i need to see some 600 bud shots


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2011)

Good morning guys. Heads up, sorry to hear about your lady, I can imagine because I married mine 15 years ago tomorrow and I couldn't imagine how I'd ache if she was gone. Good to see you around again. Doobie, good deal on the herb, I bet he's one of those few good friends. Hotsause, you puppy, Happy Birthday! I guess you just hit drinking age there, did you? Well I've been restricted from alcohol while on treatment and haven't had a drop in over 6 months so please have one on me. My only rule is only fermented, no distilled.  Have fun and be safe. 

So cof, is that not just a reduced tincture? Either way I am definitely doing this next chance. Thanks for showing that. 

So here's the deal guys. My mental capacity has been some what retarded by chemicals lately and it's like having ADD and severe fatigue together, but I'm usually a reading and learning sponge, especially as I get on in age. Well every morning I get up and make a pot of my first vice, then fix a bowl of my second vice and then I sign on to my new vice and check on my brothers at the 600. Problem is that by the time I comb through all your posts I'm too bagged to respond to everyone and then put in my 2 cents and then half of you have gone to bed. So I think I'm going to post a couple of vids on my thread, the other neglected task, and let you guys know when I do. Things are finally getting exciting around here and I'd like to share. 

Have a good day
Duchie


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Sweet, Duchie. Can't wait, bro. Feel better!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

Here you go HotSause...Happy BirthDay.....pics from last night....when I went down 5min. before lights kick on to take great bud shots my fkn camera read"battery low"...then powered down....so here are some shitty pics with lights on....will get you some better bday pics tonight....battery fully charged...LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

Dez
you're right, it's a tincture that has all of the solvent removed, so what you have left is all product.



cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Dez
> you're right, it's a tincture that has all of the solvent removed, so what you have left is all product.
> 
> 
> ...


But as far as comparing it to BHO, do you think all the extra time is necessary if you are ending up with the same/similar product? Is the residue/oil from the tincture more potent, or better tasting than BHO?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi curious check this method out some real nice lookin product in the end!!
"Hashmouf's Official Guides to Homemade Hash" {Step by Step Pictorials} - Grasscity.com Forums


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, does flying dutchmen own kannabia?

i have http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kannabia-seeds/kannabia-seeds-power-skunk-feminized/prod_725.html <<power skunk from kannabia
The flying dutchmen have powerskunk http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/flying-dutchmen-power-skunk-feminized/prod_373.html it has the same description as the kannabia one lol. but the price is almost double. lol the seed game is dirty!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 13, 2011)

Jambo, wots happening, smoking too much hash, lol. Yer link was mince lad, nae workio.

So did you get a deek at the Pic. i tried to post?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> But as far as comparing it to BHO, do you think all the extra time is necessary if you are ending up with the same/similar product? Is the residue/oil from the tincture more potent, or better tasting than BHO?


I've never had the experience of BHO


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

looks very potent there COF and doesnt seem like much trim is needed! i think wally and I are about the youngest roaming around these parts, dont turn 21 until august...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 13, 2011)

Man way to throw down that porn everybody DST COF Headsup shit i got some major catching up to do lol.

Well i thought id show off a few pics from the cave. 

Alrighty got down to gets some pics this morning before i head out snowboarding.







DOG hydro


DOG soil


These are all DOG kush 


Under the 1000 watter Headbands & Grape Ape 


In front of the 1000 are the TW middle HB & GA and under the 2 600 watters are all hydro DOG 


Its funny how the camera makes the buds look fuckin huge lol. 


Theres a good look at a Dog front and center. 




Timewarp



Still got a few weeks to go yet so hoping they fill out a bit more. The soil TW are just ate up with deficiencies. Doing my best to get them macking again but its getting a bit late in the game for them to recover much. All said things are coming along nicely. 

Off to the slopes. Have a great sunday 1BMM​


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Man way to throw down that porn everybody DST COF Headsup shit i got some major catching up to do lol.
> 
> Well i thought id show off a few pics from the cave.


I'm pretty sure your all caught up man and deserving of those slopes.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

1bmm

You know, they say the camera adds ten pounds.
Good looking garden.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2011)

lol yeah the camera does add ten pounds, looks great bmm! Man I wish I was snowboarding today... have a good one.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Badman, the camera never lies, haha. Looking at those puppies you got a good bit of growing in them. I want to see what your saying in a few weeks, haha, we shall see, cause them leaves got the making of some phat arse buds.....

Hope you are all having a good Sunday. 

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Happy birthday to me :d


Happy b-day sause 
your bday song starts @ 2:07 but the longest line is a good song to.
[video=youtube;j1wERBdl4QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1wERBdl4QA[/video]


Durban sample-
and a peek at my scrog-


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi curious check this method out some real nice lookin product in the end!!
> "Hashmouf's Official Guides to Homemade Hash" {Step by Step Pictorials} - Grasscity.com Forums


Looks good. Different methods to produce similar results...use the one that works the best for you. The way I showed is just one of many.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2011)

Who Dat, you must be feeling pretty good about that, I mean how much better does it get? Everytime I come on here to check what's going on, in the middle of my gardening, I find I have to have another bowl. I might have to give you guys up for a while so I can stretch it out. I too am retailing it til harvest in 6 weeks. Naaah!, I'll scrape it if I have to. Back to work.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Here you go HotSause...Happy BirthDay.....pics from last night....when I went down 5min. before lights kick on to take great bud shots my fkn camera read"battery low"...then powered down....so here are some shitty pics with lights on....will get you some better bday pics tonight....battery fully charged...LOL


Nice are those around 3-4 weeks flowering?


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol yeah the camera does add ten pounds, looks great bmm! Man I wish I was snowboarding today... have a good one.


 WHO DATTTTTTT what up DSTTTT WHAT UPPPP long time no talk how r my 600w bros doing? TIME TO GET DRUNK


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> WHO DATTTTTTT what up DSTTTT WHAT UPPPP long time no talk how r my 600w bros doing? TIME TO GET DRUNK


wuuuuuuuuuuut uuuuuup! lol Im good bro, and yes indeed its time to get drunk lol Im cheesen it up today smokin joints of different strains, drinking twisted teas and beer, and listening to jimmy buffett lol i know, i know. Harvest is right around the corner with the durban and as soon as thats done Ill be putting in some island sweet skunk, then two weeks later some ?purp, then two weeks later some sour d, then two weeks later some ak mmmmmm cant wait to be harvesting every 2 weeks 

so 21 hs? the good ol days lol, im not too far ahead of you bro  Have you ever had this twisted tea? tasty and it def knows how to "get er' done" haha


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> WHO DATTTTTTT what up DSTTTT WHAT UPPPP long time no talk how r my 600w bros doing? TIME TO GET DRUNK


 What r u drink'n? I want to smoke only and quit the drink, it is so bad for me!
I am trying to work out, havent been to the gym in 8 months. I havent been feeling well lately. I have my pic from 9 mos ago as my avatar to get me inspired again. I gotta work through the pain and sickness!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol Just don't forget your i.d. and don't get to sauced, HotSause!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 13, 2011)

A few pics of the Bubblelicious, B4 i kill it!!!!!






















sorry about the quality, seriously need to get a camera


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Who Dat, you must be feeling pretty good about that, I mean how much better does it get? Everytime I come on here to check what's going on, in the middle of my gardening, I find I have to have another bowl. I might have to give you guys up for a while so I can stretch it out. I too am retailing it til harvest in 6 weeks. Naaah!, I'll scrape it if I have to. Back to work.


feelin alright duchie, I ran into bad mite issues and had to chop one of them in like week 3? of flowering, she looked like she would have yielded at least 12ozs by herself! I just came back from a little break from riu because I felt I wasn't spending enough time with the ladies. The little things started stacking up and probably lead to the mites, you know like cleaning out the room, lights, plants, and reses, stuff like that on a regular basis. Iv learned that doing the tasks that seem to usually get put off like "oh I'll do it tomorrow because..." do pay off and actually make growing easier. Well enough rambling on riu, I gotta go give my veging girls an epsom salt spraying.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> feelin alright duchie, I ran into bad mite issues and had to chop one of them in like week 3? of flowering, she looked like she would have yielded at least 12ozs by herself! I just came back from a little break from riu because I felt I wasn't spending enough time with the ladies. The little things started stacking up and probably lead to the mites, you know like cleaning out the room, lights, plants, and reses, stuff like that on a regular basis. Iv learned that doing the tasks that seem to usually get put off like "oh I'll do it tomorrow because..." do pay off and actually make growing easier. Well enough rambling on riu, I gotta go give my veging girls an epsom salt spraying.


This is true, the ladies demand attention!


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

congrats GreenThumb2k10, hope the bubbes turns out a nice smoke. Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2011)

whodat, does the epsom provide direct nitrogen? Why do you use it? I'm recovering from lockout and doing lots of spraying and I have epsom sitting in the bathroom right now, so just wondering. Or anyone else who'd like to answer, please do.

See! Now I have to do another bowl. I have to stop sitting down here.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm pretty sure your all caught up man and deserving of those slopes.


lo; thanks duchie



curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> 
> You know, they say the camera adds ten pounds.
> Good looking garden.
> ...


 So true cof lol and thankyou!!



whodatnation said:


> lol yeah the camera does add ten pounds, looks great bmm! Man I wish I was snowboarding today... have a good one.


Ahh it was alot of fun. It was really warm out today and a bit slushy and slow but still a blast.. 



DST said:


> Hey Badman, the camera never lies, haha. Looking at those puppies you got a good bit of growing in them. I want to see what your saying in a few weeks, haha, we shall see, cause them leaves got the making of some phat arse buds.....
> 
> Hope you are all having a good Sunday.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks D glad to hear that. I never doubted the dog and man she smells potent lol. I can smell the og in there ewww cant wait!!! 

Peace fellas 1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2011)

Duchie dude, gettin' a tad long in the tooth are we? At your age you should know better. Have the bowl ready before you sit down. I came prepared, just finished smoking a bag.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2011)

Masonman, just finished smoking the last bud of my dog. She's been in a jar for weeks and weeks and was still so gooey I could hardly break the bud apart. The cave is looking impressive can't wait to see it in another couple of weeks.

And thanks again to the seed fairy for sharing the dog, she was a good pet while she lasted.

I'll get some pics up of the young ones in a few minutes.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's the new line-up. Two killing fields, feminized, sannies seeds.
One herijuana x big white and one hericules, both feminized, sannies seeds.

One regular extrema, sannies and from the seed fairy, a blackjack and a ny47.

The shackzilla, blackjack, ny47, extrema and herijuana x big white all popped the same day, they are ten days old, the rest are a few days behind. I had a tora bora but the seed casing wouldn't come off and it died.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

Evening HeadsUp. I also ran out of the DOG, got one to chop soon though.

Have a good night gents, bed time for me.

Night night, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2011)

And a good night to you sir DST. I'm going to be spreadin' some of the EU seed fairy love here in the states. My dogs are telling me they want a new home so I'm sending two of them off to the grain and beef belt to see how they do there.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahhhh.....I'm feeling the 600 love.....off to do the VD thing(too funny) with the wifey since I'm starting a new position on Monday in service...don't want to be in the middle of the romantic dinner tomorrow and get a service call....although that would be a way out of it....Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

Shackzilla at day 71
plant 1





plant 2




an idea of what you have to look forward to...


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 13, 2011)

looks hella tasty cof!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful tree.....where did all the fan leaves go????


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Beautiful tree.....where did all the fan leaves go????


thank you

self-pruning...they died


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2011)

I stuck all 20 seeds in soil today (10 Papaya and 10 NYPD). Figured I'd give the little Jiffy pots a try along with the Jiffy seed starting mix. I saw that when the plants are ready for transplant you can just stick the whole pot into the new soil, thought that was pretty cool and wanted to give it a shot. Wishing I had a heat mat for them right about now though since I don't have a flouro running that I can set the tray above like before. Maybe I'll be able to pick one up tomorrow or something.

That's a nice plant COF. The self pruining is a nice plus, lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

Wish mine would self prune.....and the description said high calyx to leaf ratio with few fan leaves to make trimming easy..........bullshit


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

She's lovely, what strain and how much longer?


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

Magus Genetics Warlock....I'm hoping for 4 more weeks......she gets watered every 5 days with 6gal.....sounds like alot but it's a 10gal. pot.....I'm planning on two more bloom feeds...then a ripen feed....with hopefully two flush feeds.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Magus Genetics Warlock....I'm hoping for 4 more weeks......she gets watered every 5 days with 6gal.....sounds like alot but it's a 10gal. pot.....I'm planning on two more bloom feeds...then a ripen feed....with hopefully two flush feeds.


I grew her a couple of years ago and had the same results, more leaf than calyx.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I grew her a couple of years ago and had the same results, more leaf than calyx.
> 
> 
> cof


can you give a little smoke report on her...sweet????spicey???? weeks of 12/12?????


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> can you give a little smoke report on her...sweet????spicey???? weeks of 12/12?????


There's been a lot of thc that has passed thru my system since then and I don't remember to much about her other than she didn't make the cut...and I trashed the seeds, because the strain I had was not good, which was from their first year in business.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

That doesn't make me feel good......hope mine is dank!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2011)

looks dank.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

Your's look better...the strain that I had didn't have as good trich develoment. Don't lose hope, she could be an outstanding smoke...you don't know until she finishes.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had a few ratty looking plants and they have been by far the best smoke out of all of them. Not to say that your plants doesn't look good... just saying. Looks don't mean quality of high by any means.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Gang, Hope you all in my time zone are zzzzzzzz, talk about catching up!

"Quote Originally Posted by 1badmasonman View Post
Man way to throw down that porn everybody DST COF Headsup shit i got some major catching up to do lol."

Bad timing for me to catch up with you's guy's and lass's, but will do ASAP lol

jambo;>)

p.s nice porn; 1bm,Gen,hotsause,ect. woof woof 1bm loving your DOG's man!


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

Good to see the 600 love is psreading across the World...peace brothers and sisters..

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2011)

Valentine's Day is for brownie lovers:


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

My wife doesn't believe in valentines...commercial bah-ness, oh well.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm the same way: not so much into it. 
Had it's romantic idiom it crushed out of me growing up and working in the old family business which got about 50% of it business from Valentine's Day sales. 
Way too commercial for my likes. 
I show my appreciation to my wife in other ways, though I am at her service if she decides we need to go out on V-Day for a nice dinner.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

naturally, if my wife decides to like valentines, then I decide I also like it......(noise of whip in background!)


DoobieBrother said:


> I'm the same way: not so much into it.
> Had it's romantic idiom it crushed out of me growing up and working in the old family business which got about 50% of it business from Valentine's Day sales.
> Way too commercial for my likes.
> I show my appreciation to my wife in other ways, though I am at her service if she decides we need to go out on V-Day for a nice dinner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

hahahah me n my girl went on a romantic night away last year to some stately hme type place and it was a nightmare the magnetic door locks were out of batteries so the guy had to take the lock off the doors, took about an hour n a half. then the food was guff the walls were paper thin. i could acvtually here the neighboring couple watching alien 3 next room over. like i could make it out word for word....it was like a war zone in our room

this year were staying in bed....


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

no place like home.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah me n my girl went on a romantic night away last year to some stately hme type place and it was a nightmare the magnetic door locks were out of batteries so the guy had to take the lock off the doors, took about an hour n a half. then the food was guff the walls were paper thin. i could acvtually here the neighboring couple watching alien 3 next room over. like i could make it out word for word....it was like a war zone in our room
> 
> this year were staying in bed....


----------



## tricka (Feb 14, 2011)

DST said:


> naturally, if my wife decides to like valentines, then I decide I also like it......(noise of whip in background!)


 
hahaha well done DST it goes with the thrumb print in our foreheads!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2011)

quoting DST: 
"_naturally, if my wife decides to like valentines, then I decide I also like it......(noise of whip in background!)_"



tricka said:


> hahaha well done DST it goes with the thrumb print in our foreheads!!


Well, DST is, after all a true fanny boy. 
And we have pics to prove it, too!

Just kidding!
About the fanny boy stuff.
But we do have pics.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

, DST is, after all a true fanny boy.
And we have pics to prove it, too!

Thats what ya get for having a skirt as ya national dress lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2011)

some baby buds from the mini sog.


















it's ironic that these are the smallest plants i have ever seen, yet the buds are the biggest i have ever seen. really pleased with how it turned out.

now all i have to do is figure out how i'm gonna get rid of the spider mites in my other tents, they are getting real nasty on me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 14, 2011)

nice buds! Did you veg those at all or straight into flower? I SAY I'm zero-veg. but if a week or ten days veg will give me a little more yield without losing the SOG shape, I'm in.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> some baby buds from the mini sog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fuking hate mites i use plant vitalityhttp://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-plant-vitality.cfm
works good, just make sure u do every plant thats in the garden cuz the mite run from this shit lol


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

That must have been some wee scrog ghb! mmmmmmmmmm

Afternoon Mr. West


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks i'll try that stuff then westy, not into ordering things online, i'll try my hydro shop, they sell pretty much everything. i've got a couple of products i'm gonna try first as they worked for me last time (it wasn't this bad then though).

shnkrmn, they had 7 days under 24/0 before the flip, i think the yield is down to genetics, i am gonna try a cheese next time in the sog but i find they are a bit more rangey and grow more side branching so i might not get colas like this, we will see.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> some baby buds from the mini sog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby buds?????? Huge buds is more like it.....I wish every bud on my bush looked like that!!!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 14, 2011)

Off to start the new J.O.B. .........DST,,, I'll trow you a line as soon as I get home!!!!! Thanks man!!!!


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Baby buds?????? Huge buds is more like it.....I wish every bud on my bush looked like that!!!!!!


lol, you didn't catch the sarcasm then.
i have grown this plant twice in bushes and it produced well just didn't quite get football colas like these.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

tricka said:


> hahaha well done DST it goes with the thrumb print in our foreheads!!





DoobieBrother said:


> quoting DST:
> "_naturally, if my wife decides to like valentines, then I decide I also like it......(noise of whip in background!)_"
> 
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> , DST is, after all a true fanny boy.
> And we have pics to prove it, too!
> 
> Thats what ya get for having a skirt as ya national dress lol


Well just like my national dress, I hide nothing, haha. Happy to be fanny whipped and still know who really wears the kilt!



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Off to start the new J.O.B. .........DST,,, I'll trow you a line as soon as I get home!!!!! Thanks man!!!!


Sweet.

GHB, remind us what strain that is? mmmmmonster cola indeed!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 14, 2011)

Picked up a 16" Medicali straight tube, with a 6 arm perc on Saturday, thing hits great. Im waiting on my ash catcher from Ouroboro glass to get here, should make it even better. The ash catcher I ordered has a showerhead downsteam that is removable, because cleaning an ac is a pain in the ass. Here is a link,
http://www.etsy.com/listing/58230137/pill-bottle-ash-catcher-with-splash I will try to get a picture up of my bong, but its nothing special, just says medicali on the tube in gold and it has medicali on the downstem in white. Im sure with very little imagination you can picture exactly what it looks like. Need to hit a bong now. Take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 14, 2011)

If you look at the 18" 8 arm straight tube on here thats what mine looks like basically, but 16 inches and with 6 arms.
http://medicaliglass.com/?page_id=288 3rd tube in the 3rd row.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie dude, gettin' a tad long in the tooth are we? At your age you should know better. Have the bowl ready before you sit down. I came prepared, just finished smoking a bag.


 Ha ha, not too long. No Walrus or anything but the nails are coming loose and all the hinges are starting to wear out. I think I'll just reload before I get up so I'm ready for the next time I sit.

So good morning everyone else. I finally got one vid of 2 done and uploaded, finally, and I had some fun with it. First time really playing with video editing. I'll work on getting the 2nd up later. 
[video=youtube;JkJuA4Age84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkJuA4Age84&hd=1[/video]


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Well just like my national dress, I hide nothing, haha. Happy to be fanny whipped and still know who really wears the kilt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i honestly don't know what it is.
my mate has grown it for 5 years and never thought to give it a name, i was 3 weeks in 12/12 on my first grow of it and decided on the name lemon skunk. i know there are a few out there already called this, but it is what best describes the smell and taste to me.
its defo a hybrid and it produces large dense buds which are a pain to trim, finishes in 9-10 weeks with fat tric covered nuggies, defo a keeper.

so long as you are happy with the relationship dst that is all that matters, i used to have people think i was under thumb because my bird has a big gob, it's only me and her who know who is really the boss. you need a strong minded woman in your life, put up and shut up girls get old fast.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

sounds like my wife then^^^...a keeper,


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

hey DST,,hey 6 hunners,,,,keeping an eye on whats up in here,,,gonna be back myself soon,,after vacation,,figure I'll be starting halfway through March,,,things are looking good in here,,hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What r u drink'n? I want to smoke only and quit the drink, it is so bad for me!
> I am trying to work out, havent been to the gym in 8 months. I havent been feeling well lately. I have my pic from 9 mos ago as my avatar to get me inspired again. I gotta work through the pain and sickness!!


I dont drink much but last night i was drinking a bottle of Grey goose then went to a restaurant and had a few Raspberry Margaritas lol


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

hi HoLE, good to see you about bru. And look forward to your return in March. Keep it strong.

DST



HoLE said:


> hey DST,,hey 6 hunners,,,,keeping an eye on whats up in here,,,gonna be back myself soon,,after vacation,,figure I'll be starting halfway through March,,,things are looking good in here,,hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 14, 2011)

Just noticed this last night. Anybody got any Ideas on what the problem is?

*




*


Here's an update 21 days in.
*






























**




*[youtube]ggMHLY_WfuI[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

yer not wrong there...good vibes with the 600 though....


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, does flying dutchmen own kannabia?
> 
> i have http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kannabia-seeds/kannabia-seeds-power-skunk-feminized/prod_725.html <<power skunk from kannabia
> The flying dutchmen have powerskunk http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/flying-dutchmen-power-skunk-feminized/prod_373.html it has the same description as the kannabia one lol. but the price is almost double. lol the seed game is dirty!


THIS GOES OUT TO OUR BROTHER INTEGRA21....hope you are good holmes. Peace, DST

BOLO KUSH -






Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Just noticed this last night. Anybody got any Ideas on what the problem is?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Looks like overwatering to me. . . but I'm probably wrong lol


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

I see another leaf on your last pic looks like that. The pics there certainly don't look like you are overwatering them as everything is standing up to attention. Is this happening on a lot of leaves? Sometimes plants sacrafice an older fan leaf to get rid of unwanted toxins...some plants seem to naturally go through fan leaves as the plants goes through its cycle.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Looks like overwatering to me. . .


Definitely not over watering. Thanks for your input though.



DST said:


> I see another leaf on your last pic looks like that. The pics there certainly don't look like you are overwatering them as everything is standing up to attention. Is this happening on a lot of leaves? Sometimes plants sacrafice an older fan leaf to get rid of unwanted toxins...some plants seem to naturally go through fan leaves as the plants goes through its cycle.


Just a few leaves at the moment. I'll keep a close eye on her from here on out.

Thanks for your input.

Peace.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2011)

Dropastone, I'm wanting to say a magnesium deficiency???


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2011)

Say there dst, has the super silver haze finished?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2011)

good ol integra  is he still on riu at all?


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Dropastone, I'm wanting to say a magnesium deficiency???


That's the second time I've heard that. I think I'll up the Mag Pro on my next watering.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> good ol integra  is he still on riu at all?



I've been a bit absent for the past month but I can't recall seeing him post for quite a while now.

Thanks cof for the show and tell, how long you plan on flowering the zilla? I only have one going but she is the one I'm looking forward to the most. I have not to my knowledge smoked any silver haze of any sort but I have read many reviews and you can't argue with all the awards the strain has won. To cross it with a jack herer just makes it even more desirable for me. I have also never smoked any jack herer but have read much about the strain.

I really wanted to do my scrog but what I have won't last me long enough and I'll be damned if I buy off the streets again...sooo, I'm throwing some sativa and indica together and hoping for the best. My next grow I'm doing the scrog with my hawaiian snow and neville's haze. I've been saving these beans for over a year, I consider them the cream of the crop, I'm hoping.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> That's the second time I've heard that. I think I'll up the Mag Pro on my next watering.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


You are more than welcome. I have to admit, deficiencies aren't my strong point. I have a few 'bibles' and other grow books which I've read and that seems to be popping to mind for some reason, I think it's those very purple stems. I know that is not necessarily true for all strains but those stems seem _really_ purple and combined with the look of the leaf that's just what popped into mind. I too could be dead wrong.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a question for some of you more knowledgeable growers, I know you can use epsom salt as a magnesium replacement, however to completely replace something like CalMag from botanicare, could you mix calcium carbonate tablets with the epsom salt??


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Say there dst, has the super silver haze finished?


Not by a long shot sir. Will post an update of it at some point for you.



whodatnation said:


> good ol integra  is he still on riu at all?


He was moving house because the narcs knocked on his door....that's the last I heard. I am sure when he's set back up he'll pop in and say hello.



Dropastone said:


> That's the second time I've heard that. I think I'll up the Mag Pro on my next watering.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Could also be manganese which starts between the veins and creates dark or dead spots on your leaves. Manganese issues can be caused by high PH levels in soil, in traditional farming situations in the US they have found heavy lime to cause high ph by all accounts (but that's outdoors)



billcollector99 said:


> I have a question for some of you more knowledgeable growers, I know you can use epsom salt as a magnesium replacement, however to completely replace something like CalMag from botanicare, could you mix calcium carbonate tablets with the epsom salt??


Is there anything else in the tablets? A binding agent for example, or flavourant of some description.?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I've been a bit absent for the past month but I can't recall seeing him post for quite a while now.
> 
> Thanks cof for the show and tell, how long you plan on flowering the zilla? I only have one going but she is the one I'm looking forward to the most. I have not to my knowledge smoked any silver haze of any sort but I have read many reviews and you can't argue with all the awards the strain has won. To cross it with a jack herer just makes it even more desirable for me. I have also never smoked any jack herer but have read much about the strain.
> 
> I really wanted to do my scrog but what I have won't last me long enough and I'll be damned if I buy off the streets again...sooo, I'm throwing some sativa and indica together and hoping for the best. My next grow I'm doing the scrog with my hawaiian snow and neville's haze. I've been saving these beans for over a year, I consider them the cream of the crop, I'm hoping.


One of them has mainly cloudy trichs and will probably be harvested in a week, while the other plant has clear trichs and will be two weeks?
You're a braver man that me to take on an equatoral strain. Don G&T has a panama red that has been in 12/12 for 5 months and is still going...however I am going to do some 13 to 18 week sativas soon-might even have one now with sativa queen, we'll see...


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2011)

The active ingredients of this medication are calcium and vitamin D combination and Inactive ingredients are Carbonate, Caramel, Colloidal Silicon Dioxide.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> some baby buds from the mini sog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF!!!! Damn man!!! That shit is crazy!!! big ++ reps for that over the top bud!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2011)

yeh thats pretty insane


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing buds ghb!

I've got spider mites coming back in the small tent only so far. Kind of pissed about it at the moment so I'm going to be turning off the ventilation to it and hanging a no pest strip in there for a few days. I'll be adding some Diatomaceous Earth (sp?) to the soil tomorrow as well. I want to go do it tonight but Valentines day has put the sac on that.

Picked some used A/C units, a co2 regulator/20lb bottle and a couple other little things today. I have a 50lb bottle from my welding equipment that I'm going to swap for one filled with co2 and will keep the small bottle to use whenever I need to fill the big one. Just getting prepared for summer heat


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 14, 2011)

DST- integra would be very proud of what you have done with that bolo kush! looks like some tastey dense nuggets you got there!

GHB- toss one of those footballs over this way for me!

Dropa- those plants are going to have some big colas on them and have fantastic trich development for this early in flower!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2011)

ghb, seriously man, those buds look like something out of little shop of horrors. Are they mutants? Fan fricking tastic job.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

No kidding  some freaking massive gerth there ghb lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2011)

So how long for the super silver haze mr dst?

cof, have you smoked any of the shackzilla?

The kids seem to like the move into the garden. Looking to transplant a few of them this weekend.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys, just uploaded some pics of my Jackhammer on the breeders thread and would like to share them here to. She suffered some nute lockout of some sort, along with the others, and went all lime green but I've been nursing them all back and here she is at day 23 12/12. Only 68ish more to go.

View attachment 1442012View attachment 1442015View attachment 1442011View attachment 1442013View attachment 1442014View attachment 1442016


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> So how long for the super silver haze mr dst?
> 
> cof, have you smoked any of the shackzilla?
> 
> The kids seem to like the move into the garden. Looking to transplant a few of them this weekend.


as a matter of fact...I had one that had 2 large colas and one smaller one and no clone, so I harvested the two large ones and left the smaller one and re-vegged her. There is new growth on her and I harvested the last cola last week and that what I have been smoking all day. Big in your head high that will give you a nice long ride as you soar thru the clouds with an energy from within that has a smooth taste...I had to have a bowl before I replied...must have in the garden.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2011)

All plants are doing beautifully with no slowdown at all due to topping them four days ago. 
(*_25 days since seeds popped out of soil_)
Tips have re-purposed themselves and are now showing signs that there will be four main kolas instead of just one. 
As of now, they are a little bigger than they were just before being topped and they are now accelerating their growth, and are a lot more bushy.
These are a long flowering strain, so I might end up transplanting them into 10-gallon containers to make sure there is enough root mass for big flowers (*_they are currently in 5-gallon pots_).
The tops I am attempting to clone are still alive, but I made a mistake on my water spraying intervals so some of the lower leaves won't make it. But the rest of the tops are still alive and stable now that I'm spritzing them more frequently.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 14, 2011)

Heres my Vanilla Kush on day 50 about 20days left
View attachment 1442137View attachment 1442138View attachment 1442139View attachment 1442140View attachment 1442141View attachment 1442142View attachment 1442143


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2011)

Sheesh...Things can sure change quick, eh? Here I think I have a solid plan all laid out and I get thrown another curve ball. I've now got co2 and A/C that I need to get hooked up. Went over to check on the girls last night and the place stunk like there's no tomorrow, inside the house and out. Haven't got another filter yet and found some deals on other stuff so between trading and buying I now have the above mentioned items. I guess I'll be closing off the exhaust from the garage, keeping the door and curtain closed and putting an A/C unit in the wall to keep things cool. I've got a 50lb bottle that will supply the co2 and a regulator. What I don't have is a co2 controller or PPM meter for it. It'll be a guessing game for a bit but I'll get one or both of those items in the near future.

I sure hope I don't royally screw things up with the co2 but I only spent a total of $40 today and traded some things I don't need or use anymore. It's cheaper than the $120+ for another filter and I think I'll set the filter I have up as a scrubber. Not sure what to do about the ozone gen other than unplug it so I don't kill the plants but it's crucial that I rid the house and outside area of any odors.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's what's up in the closet... day 6: 12/12


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a pic of my ultra high-tech Canadian Rolling Machine (made in Ottawa, circa 1973).
Has helped me roll a few thousand doobies. 

------------


----------



## tricka (Feb 14, 2011)

i love it!!!
Rep+ to ya for keepimg it so tidy and of course, lovely looking budds


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2011)

anyone know where i can get a decent high watt cfl light cheap for vegging cos my 600 hps is killing the lecy bill will hoy sum pics up off my rhino tomorow or thursday when they starting there 4th week on thursday and there in there last pots


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The active ingredients of this medication are calcium and vitamin D combination and Inactive ingredients are Carbonate, Caramel, Colloidal Silicon Dioxide.


I would be wary to be honest but then I am no scientist. IUs it just because you have the product in house already?



Heads Up said:


> So how long for the super silver haze mr dst?


How longs a piece of string HeadsUp, lol. I reckon it's got at least another 4-5 weeks.



DoobieBrother said:


> All plants are doing beautifully with no slowdown at all due to topping them four days ago.
> (*_25 days since seeds popped out of soil_)
> Tips have re-purposed themselves and are now showing signs that there will be four main kolas instead of just one.
> As of now, they are a little bigger than they were just before being topped and they are now accelerating their growth, and are a lot more bushy.
> ...


Looks great Doob!!! like a fat buhda


mane2008 said:


> Heres my Vanilla Kush on day 50 about 20days left
> View attachment 1442137View attachment 1442138View attachment 1442139View attachment 1442140View attachment 1442141View attachment 1442142View attachment 1442143





mane2008 said:


>


Looks like a comfy place to lay your head on!!!!



jigfresh said:


>


haha, that's going to be crazy in there Jig!!! When you swaping back to the 1k?



Dezracer said:


> Sheesh...Things can sure change quick, eh? Here I think I have a solid plan all laid out and I get thrown another curve ball. I've now got co2 and A/C that I need to get hooked up. Went over to check on the girls last night and the place stunk like there's no tomorrow, inside the house and out. Haven't got another filter yet and found some deals on other stuff so between trading and buying I now have the above mentioned items. I guess I'll be closing off the exhaust from the garage, keeping the door and curtain closed and putting an A/C unit in the wall to keep things cool. I've got a 50lb bottle that will supply the co2 and a regulator. What I don't have is a co2 controller or PPM meter for it. It'll be a guessing game for a bit but I'll get one or both of those items in the near future.
> 
> I sure hope I don't royally screw things up with the co2 but I only spent a total of $40 today and traded some things I don't need or use anymore. It's cheaper than the $120+ for another filter and I think I'll set the filter I have up as a scrubber. Not sure what to do about the ozone gen other than unplug it so I don't kill the plants but it's crucial that I rid the house and outside area of any odors.


I am confused, at the house or at the other spot? I thought you had reduced the house op?



DoobieBrother said:


> Just a pic of my ultra high-tech Canadian Rolling Machine (made in Ottawa, circa 1973).
> Has helped me roll a few thousand doobies.
> 
> ------------
> ...


There's Queen Betty!!!! ffs, she gets around, lol.



budolskie said:


> anyone know where i can get a decent high watt cfl light cheap for vegging cos my 600 hps is killing the lecy bill will hoy sum pics up off my rhino tomorow or thursday when they starting there 4th week on thursday and there in there last pots


Check for envirolights, loads of places do the cfl's, (125-300w) I bought one from Basemenet lighting (seem the cheapest) but the customer service is well dodge!!

Peace, DST


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 15, 2011)

vegging with a 600w is not the cheapest but the end justifies the means, cfl's haven't got the penetration that a 600 has so cfl vegged plants grow straight up with not much branching out limiting bud sites compared to the hps or m/halide IMO.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

8 weeks and growing....straight from 12/12 without a veg period. I have also crossed a DPQxBX2cheese male with this one, hopefully can get some of that vigour (which has got to come from Thai linneage) and added odour from the cheese with hopefully a shorter flower period, (i.e all the ideal traits in one, hahaha) Anyhoo, here's the beast...




Not quite a GHB's cola size, but you can't even see my fingers around the other side.....and I got big fingers  Still another 4-5 weeks to go as well!!!


Some Deep Blue Livers curing in the jar...


and my little Malawi


More pics in the Breeding Showcase....DOG CHEESE, BX2 Backcross and more...

Peace, DST

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1442623-engineers-dream-15-2/


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> vegging with a 600w is not the cheapest but the end justifies the means, cfl's haven't got the penetration that a 600 has so cfl vegged plants grow straight up with not much branching out limiting bud sites compared to the hps or m/halide IMO.


have you seen highlanders veg room? 
start at post 1302
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365271-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void-33.html


cof


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> vegging with a 600w is not the cheapest but the end justifies the means, cfl's haven't got the penetration that a 600 has so cfl vegged plants grow straight up with not much branching out limiting bud sites compared to the hps or m/halide IMO.


I've gotten decent branching from cfls. not as good as my 400w mh but it isnt bad... Some t5's would prob create some heavy branching sim to a mh in around the same am.t time

Lol DST it does look like a soft pillow though.. they be rock solid by march 3rd though


----------



## tricka (Feb 15, 2011)

i cant wait for my 600W to produce cola's like that and those Deep Blue liver nuggs looked tastey as!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> I've gotten decent branching from cfls. not as good as my 400w mh but it isnt bad... Some t5's would prob create some heavy branching sim to a mh in around the same am.t time
> 
> Lol DST it does look like a soft pillow though.. they be rock solid by march 3rd though


haha, I don't sleep that long bru, if you let me at them by march the 4th they be dust, lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> have you seen highlanders veg room?
> start at post 1302
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365271-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void-33.html
> 
> ...


As i said not much side branching more vertical growth, i know some of the plants are sativas and they grow tall but when i veg a sativa under a 600 the side branches grow big and long i have vegged with cfl and hps, i personally prefer the 600 the yield is much bigger


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

@ DST - The only thing at my house is the veg room right now. I was referring to the new place which is also a house, just not the one I live in. I rent the garage from someone I know I can trust. They needed the extra money and I needed the space, win win.

Besides, now we get to hang out a lttle more and we weren't getting together very often over the past couple of years so I gues it's a win from that standpoint too.

Anyone got any tips for setting the regulator? I'll get a controller or ppm meter as soon as I can but for now need to wing it a bit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> @ DST - The only thing at my house is the veg room right now. I was referring to the new place which is also a house, just not the one I live in. I rent the garage from someone I know I can trust. They needed the extra money and I needed the space, win win.
> 
> Besides, now we get to hang out a lttle more and we weren't getting together very often over the past couple of years so I gues it's a win from that standpoint too.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for setting the regulator? I'll get a controller or ppm meter as soon as I can but for now need to wing it a bit.


 iv'e said it a million times. it's always nice to have someone you can trust. but i know nothing about regulators. do you know how long after a male shows balls does pollen start dropping?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

Highlander grows his plants more like SOG style, single colas, but I think cfls can do the job for vegging. I always give my plants some veg time under HID's unless they are going straight into 12/12, but I would also swear by cfl's as well. It can be hard sticking a 600w bulb in a 50cm squared space. You are then battling with heat. I have even done the first couple of weeks of my min cheese scrog under cfl's and they were happy as larry. CFL's FTW <<<<ahahahaha, only joking, but they are definitely not to be left out of an indoor garden, there is always use for them.



3eyes said:


> As i said not much side branching more vertical growth, i know some of the plants are sativas and they grow tall but when i veg a sativa under a 600 the side branches grow big and long i have vegged with cfl and hps, i personally prefer the 600 the yield is much bigger


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Guy's n Gal's, just to let all the 600 Watters know they ' Rock'. I'm going away for few months but I'll catch up with all my friend's again. "Keep the fingers green and the porn mean!"

Peace
greenjambo;>)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2011)

@DST - today is the first full day with the 1k. hoping it dont fry anything too bad


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 15, 2011)

P.S that's the deep blue i was asking about man lol! You wont remember busy bee, Whats the D.B you x'd with the Liver's?
'the one next to the P.K?'


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 15, 2011)

as i said above i do use cfl's but only for the 1st couple of weeks then they go under the 600, i have a 125 cfl for cloning and seedlings as you say D a 600 would total overkill for clones and seeds, i could be wrong but i can't see a plant yield 6 or 7 oz after being vegged under a 300w cfl


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2011)

Peace Jambo. We'll still be here when you come back bro! 



greenjambo said:


> Hey Guy's n Gal's, just to let all the 600 Watters know they ' Rock'. I'm going away for few months but I'll catch up with all my friend's again. "Keep the fingers green and the porn mean!"
> 
> Peace
> greenjambo;>)


@3eyes I just did the same thing, and I was very pleased w/ the results. About 10 days is all it took to bush out my ladies and make them ready to go after their stint under the flos. How long you usually veg 'em for under HID?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

deep blue is the same as livers is also called blues...so either deep Blue or Livers...Deep Blue is better me thinks as a name. But it's Westy's to decide.


greenjambo said:


> P.S that's the deep blue i was asking about man lol! You wont remember busy bee, Whats the D.B you x'd with the Liver's?
> 'the one next to the P.K?'


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> iv'e said it a million times. it's always nice to have someone you can trust. but i know nothing about regulators. do you know how long after a male shows balls does pollen start dropping?


As far as I know it's strain dependent. A little male RBC that I grew 12/12 from seed showed balls and it was only about a week or two later my girls all got spluffed by him.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 15, 2011)

Pretty big range there, dez . . .

But heck, I don't know the answer either. I haven't seem a male plant since last July. What do they look like again????? Balls, you say. hmmmm


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 15, 2011)

DST said:


> deep blue is the same as livers is also called blues...so either deep Blue or Livers...Deep Blue is better me thinks as a name. But it's Westy's to decide.


offcourse lol, respect to the MAN!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Pretty big range there, dez . . .
> 
> But heck, I don't know the answer either. I haven't seem a male plant since last July. What do they look like again????? Balls, you say. hmmmm


1 week is a big range? I didn't realize, lol.

Just kidding bro. I'm not really sure but nobody had chimed in so I just offered up what has happened to me so far. Mine was small since it was 12/12 from seed so who knows if it behaved normally.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Anybody seen this yet?
[video=youtube;dwo_Lm_0wKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwo_Lm_0wKo&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Seems steep to say you'll get that much in one harvest, esp using 400s. They don't penetrate that much plant matter and those would have to be pretty big girls for that number of plants to produce that much weight. 7-9oz per plant!! I don't know about that...

Neat setup though, I thought.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Anybody seen this yet?
> [video=youtube;dwo_Lm_0wKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwo_Lm_0wKo&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Seems steep to say you'll get that much in one harvest, esp using 400s. They don't penetrate that much plant matter and those would have to be pretty big girls for that number of plants to produce that much weight. 7-9oz per plant!! I don't know about that...
> ...


3-9 oz per mmmm don't think he'll get 9 per with all of that full maybe if he grew less plants he might hit 9 on a few


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

He said "3-9 oz of usable plant matter"....bud and plant matter are two different things. Realistically the whole plant can be included. Nice hydro set up...when I see hydro set ups it makes me want to get rid of coco and soil, but I think I am stuck...but like a pig stuck in shit stuck, kind of happy! lol.



Dezracer said:


> Anybody seen this yet?
> [video=youtube;dwo_Lm_0wKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwo_Lm_0wKo&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Seems steep to say you'll get that much in one harvest, esp using 400s. They don't penetrate that much plant matter and those would have to be pretty big girls for that number of plants to produce that much weight. 7-9oz per plant!! I don't know about that...
> ...


A male plant will shed pollen throughout it's whole life, right up to the point of dying in my experience. The pollen will start being released a couple of weeks into flowering....then continual. Hope that helps, quite a big range I know, but hey, such is nature, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Their Ebay ad claims 15-20lbs of dried finished product in 60-70 days or some BS. Doing the math with their 35 plant sites put's the plants in then 7-9oz per range. He says in the video you can expect anywhere from 3-9oz per plant though. I can see 3oz per plant (6.5lbs total) but seriously doubt 7 or 9 (15-20 claimed).


EDIT: "15-20lbs of dried plant matter" is what it says. I suppose you could get that much plant matter but still.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

How's things DST?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

It's amazing what you have to look out for with sales pitches.....


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> How's things DST?


Not bad, just getting over the flu and waiting to harvest the next few girls. Think it'll be a Headband, and then possibly the DOG I got running.

I am just hoping the weather is turning over here soon. Got the first decent patch of sun on my terrace so that's a nice sign, the sun is moving into the right position.

And you? Have you got your stink problem sorted?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Heading over there in a few minutes to install the AC and I'll close up the vents after I get the bottle swapped for co2. Then things should be good as long as there's not a bunch of leaks I'm not aware of. I'm sure there's some, just hope there's not many.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

I noticed in the video he says they include an ozone generator and it was inside the tent. I thought running in your grow room could kill your plants. Am I wrong on that? If I am, I'll run inside the room instead of in the exhaust ducting to clean the odors. I was just worried about killing the plants with it.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't think it will kill the plants, but then I don't know mate. 1BMM's got one running I think, and Don, give them a shout, may be they can help. Off to make dinner. Take it easy, and good luck with the stank. DST


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 15, 2011)

from what i've heard running the ozone gen in the room will rid your buds of the sweet stink but that's just what i've heard i'm a charcoal filter man myself but there was a time when i was looking to run an ozone gen


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

twin cherry cheese's


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

That's really cool.

I'm hoping all 20 of mine sprout that are in the dome right now.

You weren't kidding when you said you use a lot of perlite with that FFOF either.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

I like a 50/50 mix too, it really helps with drainage and aeration.

TGSS that is a crazy ass sprout you got there. are both taproots from the same seed?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, its almost hydroponic. im going to use a little less next time. this isn't ffof, they were out so i got this http://www.planetnatural.com/site/just-right-soil.html , but paid ff price. ive used it before and i like it but it expensive


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I like a 50/50 mix too, it really helps with drainage and aeration.
> 
> TGSS that is a crazy ass sprout you got there. are both taproots from the same seed?


yup, ive seen other people pop twins b4, but i didnt think id see it.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I like a 50/50 mix too, it really helps with drainage and aeration.
> 
> TGSS that is a crazy ass sprout you got there. are both taproots from the same seed?


I haven't gone 50/50 yet but do about 30% or so Perlite. I was thinking of going with a little more next time though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just turned on my light wish me luck!!
I put my 400 watt mh bulb into my 400 watt hps ballast.
Plants were stretching like 4" in 4 days!!

I hope mh bulbs are ok to run hor, it came in a vert fixture.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2011)

Some pics of my clones, and threw on of my dog in.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

After seeing that video while looking at tents I'm wanting to make a hydro setup like that. It's basically an undercurrent DWC like what Jig runs using all 4" pipe and 'T' fittings. Measured a few parts I have from the flooded tube vertical I built and it looks like I could get five rows in a 4x4 tent with three sites in each row except the last one which would get two so there'd be room for a small res for a total of 14 sites. That's spacing the plants at 10" on center from each other in each direction. I bet that would give a nice yield in that space.

I also thought that if I wanted to have the full 15 sites I could stick the res outside the tent and run the dump pipe through the 4" vent that's down low on the tent. The fill side is just a tube so it could go through anywhere. With AC I might be able to run open grows in the room (not in tents) and give the bare 600W bulb deal a go. Seems like bare bulbs are much more efficient as long as you can keep everything cool. 

3 of the 600W bare bulbs hanging from the lightrail over a 4x12 area with three of those setups. Each filling a 4x4 space with 15 plants. Sounds good to me anyway.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Some pics of my clones, and threw on of my dog in.
> View attachment 1443288View attachment 1443289View attachment 1443290View attachment 1443292View attachment 1443293View attachment 1443295View attachment 1443296View attachment 1443298View attachment 1443299View attachment 1443301


Looks good. So what strain is that dog? Doesn't look like a Kush to me


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Highlander grows his plants more like SOG style, single colas, but I think cfls can do the job for vegging. I always give my plants some veg time under HID's unless they are going straight into 12/12, but I would also swear by cfl's as well. It can be hard sticking a 600w bulb in a 50cm squared space. You are then battling with heat. I have even done the first couple of weeks of my min cheese scrog under cfl's and they were happy as larry. CFL's FTW <<<<ahahahaha, only joking, but they are definitely not to be left out of an indoor garden, there is always use for them.


I start my seeds with cfl's and after a few days transfer them under my t-5 generally for a couple of weeks. This grow is a mixed grow with sativa dominant plants and indica dominant plants. A couple of the plants are under my 600 mh after only a few days and some of them after a week or so. I put them in the garden sunday morning and they got twelve hours of 600 watts before the lights went out. After only a couple of days under the six hundred I can already see the pace of growth increasing but it's too early to tell about the side branching. Truthfully, when I veg under my t-5 the plants stay super compact until I put them under my big lights and they then start to stretch like mad.

DST, thanks for the pics, the super silver haze looks fantastic and the malawi I lst'd so I never got to see one grown straight up. She'll start to deliver some absolutely beautiful aromas as she matures. If I remember correctly it also had very curly hairs unlike most plants who stick straight up. She would add smell and flavor to any cross.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just a pic of my ultra high-tech Canadian Rolling Machine (made in Ottawa, circa 1973).
> Has helped me roll a few thousand doobies.
> 
> ------------
> ...


When they switched from bills to coins, about 20 years ago I think, I was tending bar at the time and people were treating them like quarters. I made a killing. Canadians nicknamed it The Loonie, because it depicted a Loon on the back. A few years later they got rid of the two dollar bill and replaced it with a coin. And guess what we called that one? You guessed it! We call it a Twoonie. Yup, we are a little Loonie Toons here. Anyway, I don't even have one of those.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Their Ebay ad claims 15-20lbs of dried finished product in 60-70 days or some BS. Doing the math with their 35 plant sites put's the plants in then 7-9oz per range. He says in the video you can expect anywhere from 3-9oz per plant though. I can see 3oz per plant (6.5lbs total) but seriously doubt 7 or 9 (15-20 claimed).
> 
> 
> EDIT: "15-20lbs of dried plant matter" is what it says. I suppose you could get that much plant matter but still.


I say horsecrap. There is no way he's going to get three ounces per plant of usable bud. That site is just too damn crowded unless he's using clones and doing a sog and even then he's not going to get that kind of weight in bud from each plant, no way. I am completely open to being proven wrong. I'm from the school of...you can tell me anything, show me.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's the current state of my grows.
This is the 4x8 scrog

Small tent

Big tent

Seeds I'm hoping will ALL sprout


I also will typically place a couple CFLs over the seeds I'm trying to sprout and move them to under the other flouros for veg. I'm going to be giving vegging under HID a try so the dome is under CFLs and the seedlings will stay under them for about a week once they sprout before going under the 600MH.

I just had the tray sitting here when I took the pic. It's sitting on a little shelf under CFLs in the other half of the room.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I say horsecrap. There is no way he's going to get three ounces per plant of usable bud. That site is just too damn crowded unless he's using clones and doing a sog and even then he's not going to get that kind of weight in bud from each plant, no way. I am completely open to being proven wrong. I'm from the school of...you can tell me anything, show me.


I agree.
I was thinking that if they were spaced out a little more you could get way with a little bigger plants and probably get in the 1.5-2oz per plant range. That's why I was saying space them 10" on center in each direction and put 15 in a 4x4 space. Should be able to pull 16-20oz from 15 plants I would think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lookin good DEZ, you think the 4 x 8 screen is gonna fill in more, or are they done with that stage?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> When they switched from bills to coins, about 20 years ago I think, I was tending bar at the time and people were treating them like quarters. I made a killing. Canadians nicknamed it The Loonie, because it depicted a Loon on the back. A few years later they got rid of the two dollar bill and replaced it with a coin. And guess what we called that one? You guessed it! We call it a Twoonie. Yup, we are a little Loonie Toons here. Anyway, I don't even have one of those.


I can't say anything bad about canadians. I dated one for a couple of years, best cook I have ever run across in my life and she gave great head.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

They're as good as they're going to get I'm afraid. Might swell a bit still (hopefully) but I don't think they'll be doing much more than that.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 15, 2011)

Dez, I agree with you completely. After one has been growing for a couple of years experience should tell you that claim is a load of crap.

There is a dude named trichlonefiend??? who does clones in a sog/scrog?? and his buds were fantastic, but he is a one in a thousand grower and obviously has his routine down like genuity. I'll be happy if I hit three ounces per plant this grow in three gallon smart pots.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yup, we are a little Loonie Toons here. Anyway, I don't even have one of those.


Yeah, my mom is Canadian, so I keep a stash of funny money around for when I meet with my parents up in Vancouver when they stop over on their way to & from Alberta & Alaska. This was my last paper bill, but I still have about $25 in mostly Loonies & Twoonies and assorted change. Have driven all over B.C., Alberta, N.W.T. and Y.T., but never been East of Alberta. 
But one of these days, perhaps when Rush has released R60, I'm going to make a pilgrimage to finally see them in concert on their native soil.
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I can't say anything bad about canadians. I dated one for a couple of years, best cook I have ever run across in my life and she gave great head.


Our girls know that a man can't live on bread alone.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Looks good. So what strain is that dog? Doesn't look like a Kush to me


 I have 707 Headband, Afgoo, Bubba Kush, Blue dream, GDP, Purple Dawg, Mango, Hindu Skunk, and Blue nose x American bulldog
The GDP is the big one that is all yellow and shit. Never figured out the yellowing prob. My new Ph meter comes thur or fri.
The smaller clones that looked poor are from a friend, and got over-fert from the soil I think. They are looking better everyday.

The mh has been plugged in for a while and didnt explode yet...lol. Maybe it will work out?!?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, my mom is Canadian, so I keep a stash of funny money around for when I meet with my parents up in Vancouver when they stop over on their way to & from Alberta & Alaska. This was my last paper bill, but I still have about $25 in mostly Loonies & Twoonies and assorted change. Have driven all over B.C., Alberta, N.W.T. and Y.T., but never been East of Alberta.
> But one of these days, perhaps when Rush has released R60, I'm going to make a pilgrimage to finally see them in concert on their native soil.
> Peace!


 I spent 10 years in Alberta and drove truck up and down the Rockies from Prince Rupert BC to Sacramento, as far south I've been. I'm back on in Ontario for good now so anytime you get this way DB, you let me know, I'll get the tickets!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, I agree with you completely. After one has been growing for a couple of years experience should tell you that claim is a load of crap.
> 
> There is a dude named trichlonefiend??? who does clones in a sog/scrog?? and his buds were fantastic, but he is a one in a thousand grower and obviously has his routine down like genuity. I'll be happy if I hit three ounces per plant this grow in three gallon smart pots.


I'd be stoked to get 3oz per plant as I haven't hit that mark yet. Before trying the 12/12 from seed and from rooted clone I seemed to average a little better than 2oz per plant but haven't even had a 2oz plant since before that. I like the idea of harvesting many small single cola plants as there'd be less trimming I'd think. I just don't like the idea of having that many plants going all at once. This is why I told the dude I bought some of my equipment from no when he called offering me a smoking deal on two of those 60 site aero systems he was trying to sell. He had two of those and two EZ clone 120s or something like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'd be stoked to get 3oz per plant as I haven't hit that mark yet. Before trying the 12/12 from seed and from rooted clone I seemed to average a little better than 2oz per plant but haven't even had a 2oz plant since before that. I like the idea of harvesting many small single cola plants as there'd be less trimming I'd think. I just don't like the idea of having that many plants going all at once. This is why I told the dude I bought some of my equipment from no when he called offering me a smoking deal on two of those 60 site aero systems he was trying to sell. He had two of those and two EZ clone 120s or something like that.


 What is an average yield for an outdoor plant?


Can a hid bulb cause a burning smell? I took out my mh bulb and am running it from my hps ballast (no smell when the hps bulb was in)and the burning smell is back from b4 when I ran that bulb in its own ballast. I took that ballast apart and didnt smell anything there. I looked at ther mh bulb and noticed a lil piece of glass rolling around in there, we are talking realllly small though.

**Edit** bought a new mh bulb, and will see in a while if the burning smell is gone now.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

No idea. I've never grown outdoor.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey 600 pals i come to you today for advice. I have spider mites for the first time ever. I think i cought them in the early stages, I first noticed a small web on a fan leaf and upon further inspection a few plants are ate up with them fuck me. Ive been reading up on the hot shot nopest strips but all ive read so far is its no good in flower  is this true  I see alot of egg sacs so i gotta get this thing sorted before the garden is infested.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

I heard the same as you on the pest strips. I have one hanging in the veg room and I've got one in the small flower tent but it'll only be in there for a few days and then I'll remove it. I worry about contaminating buds with poison. I'm thinking the small tent is early enough in flower to be okay but not sure id use them on the big scrog since its getting to be within a couple weeks of harvest.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! F(*& MITES! Im harvesting some stuff at the moment that had a rough run in with the bastards... It just makes me sick seeing the damaged leaves during trim  sad. Id say remove all damaged leafs because they most likely have eggs on them, dont remove too many I guess. Then Id say bring your temps down to as low as you can to delay their reproductive cycles, and it also wont hurt to get some predators in there to eat em up. but before you do that id try emptying an entire 20lb tank of co2 during the night cycle. You could also try spot treating with a miteacide. It takes many different angles of attack to controll or get rid of the borg.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice whodat, Fuck!!! its really going to be a bastard of a time getting in there at the leaves just to treat them. Ive seen a few mites on almost every plant now. My one Headband is probably the worst of all of them. So no on the HSP???? Also where could a guy find a load of lady bugs? Pet store maybe?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

Iv tried 1,500 ladybugs in my 8x8 and they didnt do shit to stop the borg. If the headband in particular is getting bad Id seriously consider pulling it to protect the rest of the crop. DONT SLACK ON THOSE LITTLE MOFOS! they will over run your garden in just a few days if the conditions are right! Oh if you do flood with co2 close all vents and doors and cracks to seal up the room as well as possible. 
Iv never tried the HSPS, I would think they would have to come in contact with it to die and seems they like staying on the plants. But iv never used them before so I cant say they dont work.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

loling @ my av... little biotches!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

I get all my bugs from naturescontroll.com


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What is an average yield for an outdoor plant?


 Guess that depends on how long they vegged for, I had a seed I sprouted in July, only got 2 months of veg, and I just got over a pound. Longer veg time and you are looking at 2lbs per plant +


I had a tiny indica that vegged even shorter, and i easily cleared a Q.P. 

This summer I am gonna run 6 plants in my GH and I am expecting at least 2 per plant, plus whatever i pull off my 400 on the perpetual side.


----------



## ptone (Feb 15, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush after some time in the jar.

High Resolution 
http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/7701/pre98bubbakush.jpg


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

ptone said:


> Pre-98 Bubba Kush after some time in the jar.


This deserves a blow up 







How was your yield on your Pre-98, mine doesnt seem like a huge yielder...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the advice whodat, Fuck!!! its really going to be a bastard of a time getting in there at the leaves just to treat them. Ive seen a few mites on almost every plant now. My one Headband is probably the worst of all of them. So no on the HSP???? Also where could a guy find a load of lady bugs? Pet store maybe?


Green Thumb Nursery near my house sells them cheap. I don't remember how many are in each bag but it looks like a lot and they're only a couple bucks per bag. As far along as you are into flower, I wouldn't use them.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What is an average yield for an outdoor plant?
> 
> 
> Can a hid bulb cause a burning smell? I took out my mh bulb and am running it from my hps ballast (no smell when the hps bulb was in)and the burning smell is back from b4 when I ran that bulb in its own ballast. I took that ballast apart and didnt smell anything there. I looked at ther mh bulb and noticed a lil piece of glass rolling around in there, we are talking realllly small though.
> ...


 Average yield on an outdoor plant is just like indoors, strain and condition dependent. If you preveg them indoor for a few months the sky is the limit, your talking 5-7 or more pounds on a single plant. Oh fuckin yeah. But thats a huge monster that has been prevegged for a good 2 or 3 months and topped to achieve a million tops. Naturally grown, I consider that started when the weather permits planting directly into soil outdoors and grown from spring through harvest, a pound is not hard, more with the right strain. I got 6 ounces dry off a white rhino, that was started a month late, was in full shade for its first 2 week of life, and then finally moved into the sunlight once the danger of farmers passed. So it could have been much bigger than the 7 feet it reached. Not to mention I had to pull it at 44 days flowering because the farmers were harvesting their crops early. It had 3 weeks left at least and could have doubled her weight easily in those three week outdoors under the sun. When you compare outdoor plants to indoor plants, there is nothing average about them. They are monsters, you are talking branches the size of most people indoor plants. At least thats what I expect, and if I dont get that its been a disappointing year.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 15, 2011)

I missed the outdoor season last year, not this year though, I will have some outdoor Heribei to medicate with come October. I will be moved and without an indoor system at that point. Yeah Im going back to almost nothing again. But I have to for my sons sake. They are renovating his school and he would have to go to school on the military base next year and Im not cool with that. So Im moving back to his old school district. I have to give up my grow room for that but my son is more important. At least I will have my old outdoor spot back  !!! But down to only an outdoor harvest until I can move again. I hate moving. SO in between then and now I will be trying to pull in what harvests I can. Luckily I will have the outdoor going well before I move, as there is someone there to take care of it from the start. And they know what they are doing for the most part. Good and Bad going on, a lot of stress, but I will make it through, just kind of maddening is all. Take care Club 600.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2011)

I have two strips in a 5 1/2 x 9 x 8 area that has both veg and bloom and the mites are gone and the buds are happier (and so am I). Limit your time in the area if you use them.
I've thrown neem oil, azamax and pyrethrins at them with limited success. If it's really bad, then a insect bomb is in order....short of burning down the house.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Guess that depends on how long they vegged for, I had a seed I sprouted in July, only got 2 months of veg, and I just got over a pound. Longer veg time and you are looking at 2lbs per plant +
> 
> 
> I had a tiny indica that vegged even shorter, and i easily cleared a Q.P.
> ...


I have 8 plants vegging now, and plant to put em outside as soon as the time is right. Some are a foot tall. I am hoping for a nice harvest to make up for that expensive flop from mites.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I missed the outdoor season last year, not this year though, I will have some outdoor Heribei to medicate with come October. I will be moved and without an indoor system at that point. Yeah Im going back to almost nothing again. But I have to for my sons sake. They are renovating his school and he would have to go to school on the military base next year and Im not cool with that. So Im moving back to his old school district. I have to give up my grow room for that but my son is more important. At least I will have my old outdoor spot back  !!! But down to only an outdoor harvest until I can move again. I hate moving. SO in between then and now I will be trying to pull in what harvests I can. Luckily I will have the outdoor going well before I move, as there is someone there to take care of it from the start. And they know what they are doing for the most part. Good and Bad going on, a lot of stress, but I will make it through, just kind of maddening is all. Take care Club 600.


I hope to get a pound each man! I got about a pound from 26 plants this run as the mites slowed me to a crawl growth-wise.
I plan to pull a clone or 2 from each strain b4 I throw them outdoors, and they will maybe be my mothers. I was gonna use what I have as mothers, but want big girls to go outside.


----------



## ptone (Feb 15, 2011)

Terrible Yield A+ Smoke


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I have two strips in a 5 1/2 x 9 x 8 area that has both veg and bloom and the mites are gone and the buds are happier (and so am I). Limit your time in the area if you use them.
> I've thrown neem oil, azamax and pyrethrins at them with limited success. If it's really bad, then a insect bomb is in order....short of burning down the house.
> 
> 
> cof


Ugghh THANKYOU!! cof im going to get some right the fk now!!! peace 1BMM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont know if the no pest strips are bad during flower, but without them I woulda had no harvest at all.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

Well sounds like I might pic up a few myself! Thanks


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks again for your help Whodat and Cof you guys are my heros  Got me an arsenal from the garden center but im going go try the pest strips first.. Ill let you bros know how it comes out.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going to pick up a couple more tomorrow too. I'll be sticking one in the other tent and getting a new one for veg. I think it's important to turn the fans off for a bit to let the vapor settle on your plants. The fans will blow it all over and it may never make it to where you want it. This is why the fans are off in my small tent today. 

Anyone have any tips on using the Diatomaceous Earth? I sprinkled it on the soil when I got it and it seemed to kill everything very quickly. Problem is it only works when dry so as soon as you water it's not any good anymore. I've had the gnats in the soil come back and will be sprinkling more DE on the soil once the soil dries out a little after tongihts feeding. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

Iv herd to top dress like 2" with it but the medium grade stuff is better then the powder because the powder cakes-up when watering. Im actually gonna pick some up soon and also get green sand and azomite... This will be my first time using these things but I think it will def help my soil.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

Tonight was feed night so I sprayed again, hung a strip in each tent and a new one is hanging from the chain for the 1k light. I picked up an organic aerosol spray that claims it works for mites too and sprayed everything with that too. Fuck these bugs!
The small tent has a DOG and a JH that are pretty well infested with mites now and one WW in the big scrog is too. Nothing else though in the scrog. The small tent has other plants with some signs but not bad. The big tent has no signs of any bugs at all. I sprayed them too though with both sprays.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't realize there were different grades of DE. Have only seen the powder so that's what I got.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

This was the mexican sativa i grew last summer, that was started late. Small plant by outdoor standards, but i got a pound. Better than the 1.5 to 2 i get off the 400. My electric bill is already almost $500 a month, I cant imagine what that would go up to if i started running a 600 instead, although i wish i could use one


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

That light you got there is brighter and cheeper than any 600  wish I had a place to use it.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh why not for pr0n sake


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Tonight was feed night so I sprayed again, hung a strip in each tent and a new one is hanging from the chain for the 1k light. I picked up an organic aerosol spray that claims it works for mites too and sprayed everything with that too. Fuck these bugs!
> The small tent has a DOG and a JH that are pretty well infested with mites now and one WW in the big scrog is too. Nothing else though in the scrog. The small tent has other plants with some signs but not bad. The big tent has no signs of any bugs at all. I sprayed them too though with both sprays.


If you go from tent to tent you can even spread them, so be careful!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

Seems like the whole 600 is battling mites....sheesh. I just got a pest strip, cost me 12 bucks to get it delivered! wish I'd bought 2 now.

I use the DE in combo with a spary. Continual application of the DE is necessary. I sprinkle mine using a salt dispenser type thing.

I was thinking that perhaps some secret anti MJ group has released millions of spider mites into the world!!!!

Good vibes to everyone, DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 16, 2011)

heres my rhino last day of the 3rd week since i got the clones going to move 9 to my mothers and repot 9 tomorow into there final pots il hoy a few pics up tomoz when done


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

Moving along nicely budolskie!!!


----------



## ghb (Feb 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Seems like the whole 600 is battling mites....sheesh. I just got a pest strip, cost me 12 bucks to get it delivered! wish I'd bought 2 now.
> 
> I use the DE in combo with a spary. Continual application of the DE is necessary. I sprinkle mine using a salt dispenser type thing.
> 
> ...


 
i'm thinking the same, there must be a macabre reason why there are so many spider mites in grow rooms.

my mate a commercial grower is losing a crop to them as we speak. they are preventing me from moving forward with my current project and there are half a dozen people here who also are having troubles. i really feel for anybody who gets them during flowering, it's a difficult decision as to what to do, do you go postal and risk poisoning your plants or do you try the safe organic route and risk not killing the feckers?, it's a shame that we have to make these shitty decisions but it's all in a days work i suppose. every aspect of life can throw shitty situations your way, i suppose you could have bigger problems than insects on your plants.

don't let the mites win peeps, stay strong!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

MoIP perhaps???????? sorry, nerdy IT joke.



ghb said:


> i'm thinking the same, there must be a macabre reason why there are so many spider mites in grow rooms.
> 
> my mate a commercial grower is losing a crop to them as we speak. they are preventing me from moving forward with my current project and there are half a dozen people here who also are having troubles. i really feel for anybody who gets them during flowering, it's a difficult decision as to what to do, do you go postal and risk poisoning your plants or do you try the safe organic route and risk not killing the feckers?, it's a shame that we have to make these shitty decisions but it's all in a days work i suppose. every aspect of life can throw shitty situations your way, i suppose you could have bigger problems than insects on your plants.
> 
> don't let the mites win peeps, stay strong!


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 16, 2011)

Lost 2 whole grows last year, Wasted 6 months of time, stopped a journal dead in its tracks; due to shame. but hey... it happens, and I learned a few things.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 16, 2011)

I came across a thread the other day where the guy said "it's winter...how do I have mites?All the bugs outside are dead right now"....I laughed thinking about the tropical high 70's in my tent!!!!....didn't even waste time to reply to the thread.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This was the mexican sativa i grew last summer, that was started late. Small plant by outdoor standards, but i got a pound. Better than the 1.5 to 2 i get off the 400. My electric bill is already almost $500 a month, I cant imagine what that would go up to if i started running a 600 instead, although i wish i could use one


 Your lucky, a Sativa would never finish in my area. The frost would have taken her for sure, more rather I would have had to take her before the frost did. I have tried they just don't have the time to finish up here, gets cold too soon.


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 16, 2011)

* I came across a thread the other day where the guy said "it's winter...how do I have mites?All the bugs outside are dead right now"....I laughed thinking about the tropical high 70's in my tent!!!!....didn't even waste time to reply to the thread. *​


Right... I mean why would the bugs that are normally outside feeding on plants want to come in my nice warm basement and continue to feed on plants in the winter...


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

hehe, last time I checked, Mites are not related to bears, so why would they hibernate...lets continue munching if we can. 

Well I suppose they do hibernate in a way in that the eggs have to stay in the ground somewhere, I guess they don't just appear magically out of nowhere (although they fekking seem too!) 




Marlowe said:


> * I came across a thread the other day where the guy said "it's winter...how do I have mites?All the bugs outside are dead right now"....I laughed thinking about the tropical high 70's in my tent!!!!....didn't even waste time to reply to the thread. *​
> 
> 
> Right... I mean why would the bugs that are normally outside feeding on plants want to come in my nice warm basement and continue to feed on plants in the winter...


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey DST!... do you think mites have a better chance in soil? 'caus those 2 crops I spoke of were in soil... since I got the Aeroflo2 I havent seen any mites..., 

I did get some nute burn for a while and I was so used to getting mites I freaked... it took me some time to figure out what was up


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2011)

That is a good question Marlowe. I was wondering where they would come from, or any other pest for that matter? Do they come already in the mediums we use or do they migrate into our gardens from outside? Also, do hydro setups deal with them? Which brings me to why I ask. If they do occur in hydro setups then I would have to conclude that they come from external sources. If this is the case, then the battle should be keeping them out first. A while back my dog got fleas. The only areas in my home with carpet are the two bedrooms and a rug in the living area but they were full of fleas, particularly the bedroom because he slept there. We would walk into the room and they'd be jumping on our legs. We did all the usual things to combat them, washing clothes and linens with hot dry cycles, cleaning, treating the dog, all of it, but as long as they were in the carpets we were sunk. Then I read about Boric Acid or Borax, which I believe Boric acid is derived from. It is a key ingredient in pesticides, retail and commercial, and is a natural substance mined in the U.S. One of the many characteristics of it is that it is attacks an insects exoskeleton and dehydrates them to death. And when 1 comes contact with it, they carry it to the rest. Anyway I got boric acid from the pharmacy and sprinkled in on the rugs and I swear, withing days, there were no more. We kept the dog out and treated him, which was much easier now. So now I keep some sprinkled around the perimeter of my tent. I then just bought Borax, under the trade name 20 Mule Team Borax, in your laundry detergent section.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 16, 2011)

Mites DO hibernate when there's no food or to cold for them that's partially why their so hard to eradicate, if your well into flower go with spray safe if not use plant vitality plus haven't seen a mite in nearly 12 months since using vitality plus it's also a foliar feed.
Tried using predators multiple times with no luck just wasted my money.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi 600 watters, Heres my ghs lemon skunk. 6 weeks or so and i will have some nice pics for ya all. Peace


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

Probably, but I am sure people with hydro get them as well. I agre with duchieman, keeping them out is the best way. Ideally having lower temps and high CO2, but even then, people with C02 get mites (Integra ran hydro and CO2 and still got mites.)

Duchieman, that is the same pratically as Diatomaceous Earth. That's why I told Dez to sprinkle some on his floor as well. Once the little shits get in contact with this it sticks into their body and also dries them out....I have some on the outside and also sprinkled along the dor where there is a gap, but looks like they found a way in anyway!!



Marlowe said:


> Hey DST!... do you think mites have a better chance in soil? 'caus those 2 crops I spoke of were in soil... since I got the Aeroflo2 I havent seen any mites...,
> 
> I did get some nute burn for a while and I was so used to getting mites I freaked... it took me some time to figure out what was up





duchieman said:


> That is a good question Marlowe. I was wondering where they would come from, or any other pest for that matter? Do they come already in the mediums we use or do they migrate into our gardens from outside? Also, do hydro setups deal with them? Which brings me to why I ask. If they do occur in hydro setups then I would have to conclude that they come from external sources. If this is the case, then the battle should be keeping them out first. A while back my dog got fleas. The only areas in my home with carpet are the two bedrooms and a rug in the living area but they were full of fleas, particularly the bedroom because he slept there. We would walk into the room and they'd be jumping on our legs. We did all the usual things to combat them, washing clothes and linens with hot dry cycles, cleaning, treating the dog, all of it, but as long as they were in the carpets we were sunk. Then I read about Boric Acid or Borax, which I believe Boric acid is derived from. It is a key ingredient in pesticides, retail and commercial, and is a natural substance mined in the U.S. One of the many characteristics of it is that it is attacks an insects exoskeleton and dehydrates them to death. And when 1 comes contact with it, they carry it to the rest. Anyway I got boric acid from the pharmacy and sprinkled in on the rugs and I swear, withing days, there were no more. We kept the dog out and treated him, which was much easier now. So now I keep some sprinkled around the perimeter of my tent. I then just bought Borax, under the trade name 20 Mule Team Borax, in your laundry detergent section.
> 
> View attachment 1444576





3eyes said:


> Mites DO hibernate when there's no food or to cold for them that's partially why their so hard to eradicate, if your well into flower go with spray safe if not use plant vitality plus haven't seen a mite in nearly 12 months since using vitality plus it's also a foliar feed.
> Tried using predators multiple times with no luck just wasted my money.





shrigpiece said:


> View attachment 1444606View attachment 1444607View attachment 1444608Hi 600 watters, Heres my ghs lemon skunk. 6 weeks or so and i will have some nice pics for ya all. Peace


Nice, thanks for some green shrig! all this talk of mites is getting me itchy, hehe.

And what a cute pooch.



shrigpiece said:


>


Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm, interesting. I'll have to compare the two and see what's up. I'm not sure if you can apply borax or boric acid, anywhere near soil or plants, another thing I'd have to look into. Why all this homework?!?!

Edit. I also read that if you apply it like a barrier/wall, and they find a break in the wall, they will just go around it. It is suggested to lay it more like a mine field where there's noway through. Like I said, I'm on carpet so the borax is rubbed right in it. Unless they can jump 6 feet they have no choice but to go through it. I think when I move, if I end up on hard floor I will lay carpet under my tent.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

Found this in one of Heath Robinson's threads and it got me wondering which MH spectrum I should be using. The vast majority of regular MH bulbs I see (digilux, grolux, etc.) are rated at 4000-4200 Kelvin and range from $30 to over $100. HTG sells a Growbright conversion bulb that's 6000 Kelvin with alittle hight lumen output than most regular MH bulbs @ $55.

* there is a full spectrum of Kelvin ratings of 3k, 4k, 6.4k, 10k, for different stages of growth. 

4K = Full Spectrum - SEEDLING / CUTTING

6.4k - Day Light - MAJORITY OF VEG

4K - Full Spectrum - LAST WEEK OF VEG

3K - Red Orange - MOST OF FLOWERING
**
10K - Uva Blue - FINAL WEEK*

He was referring to the Sunpulse MH bulbs I believe but it still got me wondering about which bulb to buy. I've got one coming today that is a regular MH bulb and 4000K I think but it's an old used one so it will be temporary. I obviously don't want to go buying 5 bulbs and plan on using my HPS bulbs for a while still for flowering so am not sure if I should get the conversion with 6000K or a regular with 4000K.

Wha's the opinions of the 600?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of going with the Growbright @ 6000K and maybe I'll swap out one of my 6500K CFLs that are over the humidity dome and are for the cloners for a 3000K one I have so they'll get a mixed spectrum. I'd never heard of giving seedlings and cuttings a mixed or full spectrum.

I can get a nice regular MH one (4200K) that's meant for digital ballasts for $40 shipped vs $63 shipped for the growbright (6000K) though is why I'm questioning myself here. I'd rather not spend more money if it's not necessary.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 16, 2011)

Well fellas i got 2 hotshot no pest strips hanging. Cof recommended sucking them off the plants with a shop vac which im going to try here a bit later. What a kick in the nuts first pollnation now mites. Hopefully the strips atleast get me close to harvest. May even have to take them a bit early. Is there any good organic foliar mite killer than someone can recommend. Preferably something that can be bought local and not ordered. Thanks


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

There's some organic stuff at Home Depot that I've also seen at hydro shops and at a local nursery. One of them is what I've been using, Garden Takedown Spray, and it worked really well the first two times I had mites but it doesn't look like it's doing much now. They have a small organic pesticide section along with their other stuff. I picked up a spray can of some stuff that's for flying insects and sprayed everything with that too last night. Don't remember the name but it's supposed to be safe for human consumption and is oil based so it should coat the insects and suffocate them, like neem oil. I would think since it works off similar principles to neem, it just might help me with the mites too. I'm at the 'whatever it takes' stage right now since I'm only 2-3 weeks from harvest.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Guys. i´m going to invest in a 600w ballast + bulb. what do you guys think about awings vs. diamond reflector?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> There's some organic stuff at Home Depot that I've also seen at hydro shops and at a local nursery. One of them is what I've been using, Garden Takedown Spray, and it worked really well the first two times I had mites but it doesn't look like it's doing much now. They have a small organic pesticide section along with their other stuff. I picked up a spray can of some stuff that's for flying insects and sprayed everything with that too last night. Don't remember the name but it's supposed to be safe for human consumption and is oil based so it should coat the insects and suffocate them, like neem oil. I would think since it works off similar principles to neem, it just might help me with the mites too. I'm at the 'whatever it takes' stage right now since I'm only 2-3 weeks from harvest.


 I believe you are talking about the horticultural oil at home depot, I have used it in the past and it works wonders, kills everything but caterpillars. i also have been using SM-90 to take care of my pest problems recently, it works really well at keeping them at bay.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks DST, I promised some bud pics. Still early days but i will post as the girls fatten up! Love the grow show club 600. The puppie is cool isn't he, he's a bulldog staffie cross.Sounds like im lucky not to have a spider mite infestation.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 16, 2011)

wow ever one has mites. that sucks. it is eaier to prevent them to get rid of them, like always keeping a predator bug in the grow room, keeping you and who ever goes in the room clean, dont go to grow stores and ten into your grow room cuz alot of grow shops will have them. also the cold IMO really does not effect the mites unless it is like 15 degrees. here in oregon we get down to 20 witch is about average and i have this bugs that has had millions of mites all summer and since winter has been here they still saty i can go out and look at one inch leaf and spot at least 20.

I have had the best luck getting rid of mites with neem and lady bugs, both of these can be used to prevent them to.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> View attachment 1444606View attachment 1444607View attachment 1444608Hi 600 watters, Heres my ghs lemon skunk. 6 weeks or so and i will have some nice pics for ya all. Peace


 Beautiful budz and bull dog pup!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

Nobody commented on my post regarding MH light color temps so I ordered up the Growbright MH Conversin that's 6000K and puts out 72,000 lumens. Made the most sense to me so I went with it.

I was back and forth between this bulb and a Sunpulse 6400K MH but decided that since I don't know how long I'll be vegging to spend less money and get the growbright.

I may be going back to the idea of having no moms and just taking cuttings from the plants at about 2 weeks into flower for clones for the next batch. It'll take a cycle or two to get there but think I can make it work. I'll just keep a couple bubble cloners in the tents and veg the clones in the cloners for a week or two after rooting and then flower them. Thinking of having one cloner in a tent under flouro and another in the other tent under MH and once the clones are rooted, just swap the lids from the cloners to move the clones under the MH light. Something like that anyway.

I'm thinking of giving that setup that those guys are selling on ebay a try by building four small ones of my own and running 12 plants in each system. Just fill one up every two weeks and have a harvest every two weeks. Hopefully with a week or two of veg time I'll be able to get in the 3/4-1oz per plant mark and yield out 1/2-3/4lb.

I've ruled out all other options except trying to replicate Heath's flooded tube vertical grow. If I do that though, I'll do two octos and run half of each octo from it's own res so I can fill half of each every two weeks. Downside to this is plant count seeing as I'd have almost 200 plants going at some point and a batch of 50 or so clones. With the other I'll have 48 and a batch of 20 clones.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That is a good question Marlowe. I was wondering where they would come from, or any other pest for that matter? Do they come already in the mediums we use or do they migrate into our gardens from outside? Also, do hydro setups deal with them? Which brings me to why I ask. If they do occur in hydro setups then I would have to conclude that they come from external sources. If this is the case, then the battle should be keeping them out first. A while back my dog got fleas. The only areas in my home with carpet are the two bedrooms and a rug in the living area but they were full of fleas, particularly the bedroom because he slept there. We would walk into the room and they'd be jumping on our legs. We did all the usual things to combat them, washing clothes and linens with hot dry cycles, cleaning, treating the dog, all of it, but as long as they were in the carpets we were sunk. Then I read about Boric Acid or Borax, which I believe Boric acid is derived from. It is a key ingredient in pesticides, retail and commercial, and is a natural substance mined in the U.S. One of the many characteristics of it is that it is attacks an insects exoskeleton and dehydrates them to death. And when 1 comes contact with it, they carry it to the rest. Anyway I got boric acid from the pharmacy and sprinkled in on the rugs and I swear, withing days, there were no more. We kept the dog out and treated him, which was much easier now. So now I keep some sprinkled around the perimeter of my tent. I then just bought Borax, under the trade name 20 Mule Team Borax, in your laundry detergent section.
> 
> View attachment 1444576


Is that boric acid safe to put in soil or close to the pots?


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Beautiful budz and blue nose pup!


 Thanks bro, I saw your dog a couple pages back. Seems we both like meathead couch potatoes lol. Well mine is anyways


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Nobody commented on my post regarding MH light color temps so I ordered up the Growbright MH Conversin that's 6000K and puts out 72,000 lumens. Made the most sense to me so I went with it.
> 
> I was back and forth between this bulb and a Sunpulse 6400K MH but decided that since I don't know how long I'll be vegging to spend less money and get the growbright.
> 
> ...


 sorry for not replying on the light issue, but I know less than you prolly, hope you got the right one.


shrigpiece said:


> Thanks bro, I saw your dog a couple pages back. Seems we both like meathead couch potatoes lol. Well mine is anyways


My dog is just a big baby, he cant seem aggressive when the time comes though. My youngest daughter rides him etc....he is so mellow.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats why i picked a bulldog breed. Good with kids i have a 4 year old daughter. He is pretty mellow but has bursts of mischief being a puppie.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys. i´m going to invest in a 600w ballast + bulb. what do you guys think about awings vs. diamond reflector?


For me it just depends on if you need the cooling from an air cooled reflector or not. If not, go with a wing (cheaper and open bulbs tend to give better results) and if you're concerned with temps getting out of hand send a little more and get an air cooled reflector.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'd be stoked to get 3oz per plant as I haven't hit that mark yet. Before trying the 12/12 from seed and from rooted clone I seemed to average a little better than 2oz per plant but haven't even had a 2oz plant since before that. I like the idea of harvesting many small single cola plants as there'd be less trimming I'd think. I just don't like the idea of having that many plants going all at once. This is why I told the dude I bought some of my equipment from no when he called offering me a smoking deal on two of those 60 site aero systems he was trying to sell. He had two of those and two EZ clone 120s or something like that.


Depending on how the strain yields I'm at the point if I'm growing in three gallon containers I expect to hit to z's per plant as an average. My sativa grow that I did lst style I hit four ounces with two plants and over three with two others. At one point in my 'in between' grow I had twenty three plants under lights and most were in half gallon grow bags, I found it to be a real pain in the arse taking care of that many plants. I have eight going now, two more than I really care to put under two lights in fairly big containers. I like to give my plants room to grow up and out and for me six plants is ideal. That way I feel like it's my hobby and not work.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

I for got who mentioned this product, but is this the right one?

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202072089&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202072089&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D28X-_-202072089&locStoreNum=1846

I dont have any mites tight now (crosses fingers) but wanna be ready if those assholes retrurn!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2011)

greetings ladies and gents, havent posted for a while but been lurking in the background, amazing grows u lot 

can my fellow 600 brothers show some love for the dr amber's thread?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/408757-dr-amber-trichome-super-lemon.html

Las 

edit - now an official member jus upgraded to the dimmable lumatec


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm thinking of going with the Growbright @ 6000K and maybe I'll swap out one of my 6500K CFLs that are over the humidity dome and are for the cloners for a 3000K one I have so they'll get a mixed spectrum. I'd never heard of giving seedlings and cuttings a mixed or full spectrum.
> 
> I can get a nice regular MH one (4200K) that's meant for digital ballasts for $40 shipped vs $63 shipped for the growbright (6000K) though is why I'm questioning myself here. I'd rather not spend more money if it's not necessary.


For my seedlings I use 6500k cfl's for the first few days and then move them into my tent under my t-5 and I use two 6500k tubes and two 4100k tubes and the plants stay nice and compact. I get my lamps from htg, the growbrights and I have no complaints other than once in a while they will give you an agromax lamp which is five thousand lumens dimmer, at least the hps lamps are. For over a year now I've been using growbrights and I see no reason to change. I'm just thinking I want the spectrum that the plants can use the most in veg and that is most assuredly in the 6000k range, so is twenty bucks worth giving your babies the best lighting conditions? I say yes, but that's just my humble opinion.

Edit...sorry dez, I have a habit of reading each post and replying before the thought goes so sometimes, like now, my answer appeared late for you. I think you made the right choice, again, my opinion.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Found this in one of Heath Robinson's threads and it got me wondering which MH spectrum I should be using. The vast majority of regular MH bulbs I see (digilux, grolux, etc.) are rated at 4000-4200 Kelvin and range from $30 to over $100. HTG sells a Growbright conversion bulb that's 6000 Kelvin with alittle hight lumen output than most regular MH bulbs @ $55.
> 
> * there is a full spectrum of Kelvin ratings of 3k, 4k, 6.4k, 10k, for different stages of growth.
> 
> ...


I would go for anything in the 6-6.5k range for general veg.



[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys. i´m going to invest in a 600w ballast + bulb. what do you guys think about awings vs. diamond reflector?


I am not sure I have used one but I would guess it would depend on your circumstances. If I was going to recommend anything I would say get a hood that you can cool. the 600's can push out some heat if you are only use to a 400, so that would be my opinion. Hope it helps, good luck and let us know more about what you plan and I am sure we can all help. 



shrigpiece said:


> Thanks DST, I promised some bud pics. Still early days but i will post as the girls fatten up! Love the grow show club 600. The puppie is cool isn't he, he's a bulldog staffie cross.Sounds like im lucky not to have a spider mite infestation.


He sure is.....and please do keep us posted.



Dezracer said:


> Nobody commented on my post regarding MH light color temps so I ordered up the Growbright MH Conversin that's 6000K and puts out 72,000 lumens. Made the most sense to me so I went with it.
> 
> I was back and forth between this bulb and a Sunpulse 6400K MH but decided that since I don't know how long I'll be vegging to spend less money and get the growbright.
> 
> ...


Alright, alright....worse than her in doors, lol. My opinion has been posted.



las fingerez said:


> greetings ladies and gents, havent posted for a while but been lurking in the background, amazing grows u lot
> 
> can my fellow 600 brothers show some love for the dr amber's thread?
> 
> ...


Ello mate, was going to pm you. Will visit the thread and show the internet love.

peace to all, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I for got who mentioned this product, but is this the right one?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202072089&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202072089&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D28X-_-202072089&locStoreNum=1846
> 
> I dont have any mites tight now (crosses fingers) but wanna be ready if those assholes retrurn!


For some strange reason or other I see it does not mention a single pest we would be interested in knowing if it kills it or not? I think you can accomplish the same thing with simple building sand, it scratches their exoskeleton and they dry up and die???


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 16, 2011)

As for the mites, who under the sun knows where the little suckers come from? Here I was sitting all smug with not a single pest to complain about for two years and wham, mite I be interested in a mite infestation? No, I'm not, but nonetheless they were/are here? I bombed my room, I'll let you guys know if it worked. I've been looking at my plants with my super-duper mite magnifying glasses and so far so good. What's the best way to use neem oil? Mix it in warm water with a drop or three of dish detergent and spray?


----------



## ghb (Feb 16, 2011)

who isn't fighting spider mites at the minute?, i swear the next one i find is getting a slow death, they probably don't feel pain but i'm gonna torture the little swine. 

maybe it's time to take up growing tomatoes, maybe one plant in the tent along with the mj to act as a canary, anybody tried this?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> As for the mites, who under the sun knows where the little suckers come from? Here I was sitting all smug with not a single pest to complain about for two years and wham, mite I be interested in a mite infestation? No, I'm not, but nonetheless they were/are here? I bombed my room, I'll let you guys know if it worked. I've been looking at my plants with my super-duper mite magnifying glasses and so far so good. What's the best way to use neem oil? Mix it in warm water with a drop or three of dish detergent and spray?


Dont use anti-bacterial soap, but that sounds like the way to use it.
I was also wondering why it doesnt mention mites on the label for the Diatomaceous .


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2011)

ghb said:


> who isn't fighting spider mites at the minute?, i swear the next one i find is getting a slow death, they probably don't feel pain but i'm gonna torture the little swine.
> 
> maybe it's time to take up growing tomatoes, maybe one plant in the tent along with the mj to act as a canary, anybody tried this?


 Lol, Knock on wood, but they are on vacation away from here right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2011)

HU just make sure the dish soap is "organic" Iv read that the ones with alcohol in them dry the leaves out real bad and also dont spray when the lights are on because the residue with fry those gals to death. I spray when the lights are about to go out and take them out and rinse them off real good as soon as they come back on. If my plants are small enough I like to actually dunk them in the solution to completely get every spot possible. Iv come across a home remedy spray and will share it with you guys when I mix a batch, it includes apple cider viniger, lemon juice, cloves, soap, and some other stuff lol supposedly leves no residue and is totally safe for pets and humans. Well its mostly a preventative spray but sounds great.


Oh and thanks to all the 600 luve I now have rep beyond repute  as if it really means anything lol
 out peeps, gotta get back to trimming...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I for got who mentioned this product, but is this the right one?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202072089&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202072089&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D28X-_-202072089&locStoreNum=1846
> 
> I dont have any mites tight now (crosses fingers) but wanna be ready if those assholes retrurn!


Just read the wiki on diatomaceous earth.
Haven't used it for pest control yet, but I sure have used it for lots of other everyday things.  
Interesting stuff: ***here***
Peace!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just read the wiki on diatomaceous earth.
> Haven't used it for pest control yet, but I sure have used it for lots of other everyday things.
> Interesting stuff: ***here***
> Peace!


 Interesting read! I dont know how to really use it, as it cant get wet without losing efficacy. Dynamite named partially after this is cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2011)

I clicked on the image of the diatomaceous earth under a microscope and viewed it at full size and I swear there are bits and chunks of compound lenses from bug eyes scatterd throughout the sample.
Prehistoric victims, or polymerized silica synthesis?


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 16, 2011)

3 white widow (g13), 2 powerkush (dinafem), 2 kings kush (GHS) 1 bubba kush (ghs)

the individual shots of buds and single plant pulled out of tent is of on of the power kush which are blowing up.

View attachment 1445954View attachment 1445966View attachment 1445965View attachment 1445964View attachment 1445963View attachment 1445962View attachment 1445961View attachment 1445960View attachment 1445959View attachment 1445958View attachment 1445957View attachment 1445956View attachment 1445955View attachment 1445967


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2011)

Video update:
[youtube]rQL-jRr5kf0[/youtube]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

haha i love the video JIG! especially the beginning with your flower on the handle and the end with the peace! i wonder if you should have put the plants with more veg time in the lower tube as it seems the top colas may have no more room to grow other then towards the light. your a master with the SCROG so im sure youve got ideas for bringing those tops back down to get full nugs on each tipper. any idea why the girl in the middle on the lower tube grew so much bushier than the others next to it? have you seen any burning or noticeable change on the leaves closest to the 1k watter?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha i love the video JIG! especially the beginning with your flower on the handle and the end with the peace! i wonder if you should have put the plants with more veg time in the lower tube as it seems the top colas may have no more room to grow other then towards the light. your a master with the SCROG so im sure youve got ideas for bringing those tops back down to get full nugs on each tipper. any idea why the girl in the middle on the lower tube grew so much bushier than the others next to it? have you seen any burning or noticeable change on the leaves closest to the 1k watter?


The one in the middle on the bottom was bigger to begin with... and she has liked her up close seat to the light. I think the two corner ones on each level don't get the love they deserve from the light. I like the bigger ones on top as they get pounded with light, I'll tip them over if they get too big, lots of room on each side. I've noticed the slightest bit of bleaching on the 2 or 3 leaves closest to the light, but that's it. They are like 4 inches from the glass of the cool tube, so it's to be expected.

Nice little frosty bubba you got there. props LittleGrower.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2011)

I didnt get sound for the vid but looks great jig  what kind of ballast you runnin?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I didnt get sound for the vid but looks great jig  what kind of ballast you runnin?


Sound is on the way I think. I'm using a Sunlight Budget Grow II 1000w MH/ HPS deal. Cost me $125 plus shipping: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-budget-gro-ii-1000w-120v240v-mhhps-remote-ballast-p-2789.html


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


>


Love the canopy shot Durban!!!



jigfresh said:


> Video update:
> [youtube]rQL-jRr5kf0[/youtube]


Looking great, where would the OG Kush be placed? I was trying to figure out by the leaves but saw 2 possibles....



littlegrower2004 said:


> haha i love the video JIG! especially the beginning with your flower on the handle and the end with the peace! i wonder if you should have put the plants with more veg time in the lower tube as it seems the top colas may have no more room to grow other then towards the light. your a master with the SCROG so im sure youve got ideas for bringing those tops back down to get full nugs on each tipper. any idea why the girl in the middle on the lower tube grew so much bushier than the others next to it? have you seen any burning or noticeable change on the leaves closest to the 1k watter?


Sweet nug my bru.




whodatnation said:


> I didnt get sound for the vid but looks great jig  what kind of ballast you runnin?


a 1k...ssssh, keep it down, we don't want a fight on our hands, hahaha.



jigfresh said:


> Sound is on the way I think. I'm using a Sunlight Budget Grow II 1000w MH/ HPS deal. Cost me $125 plus shipping: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-budget-gro-ii-1000w-120v240v-mhhps-remote-ballast-p-2789.html


That reminds me of a joke I just read about sound and light...light traveling faster than sound so people appear to be brighter than you think...until they speak.

Here's a morning nug...
Woof


Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2011)

glad i already emptied my nuts this morning or i would be having some real issues right now. i love all the kush i'm seeing, looks real tasty.

my og#18 is done and though i like it, it isn't what i was expecting, i would say it was more of a diesel than a kush, last time i had some og it was nice and earthy yet sweet and tasty, the #18 is a bit too fuelly for my taste, night time smoke.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been watching this one nug on my Galaxy for about a week now, think I decided this morning I am going to chop it off in about another week. I have been smoking on crap mid grade for the past week and I need something good. Its hairs are all starting to turn orange and I have watched it swell up a bit here lately, she looks so sticky and stinks so good, it will be the first nug to get smoked from this harvest cause Im fuckin needing something quality in my lungs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

DOG looks lush D man! kush is all the rage these days it seems, its a bit strong for me i have to say. the flock love it but cant go to work on it haha


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

It should come with an activity warning, don't operate heavy machinery type thing, lol

The Deep Blue is curing up lovely. I Just smoked a joint of that and feel great. Well I washed it down with a timewarp bong (not too bad to smoke, not really a looker in the bag appeal department though.)

No Pest strip is hanging in the cab...DE spread about on the floor in the un effected areas so any mites on route should get pierced...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> DOG looks lush D man! kush is all the rage these days it seems, its a bit strong for me i have to say. the flock love it but cant go to work on it haha


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Psycho Killer


The cab, minus a few plants now.

I did say only a few.


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

bloody mites. satans own i tell you!

cracking shots mate looks rammed as usual!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2011)

all is well with the women,all cancer is removed...........thanks to all,for the good vibes.

veg cab:CESSPOOL
BD X DSD
BLUE HAMMER


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear that mate, sounds like the op went well. And the army prepares itself!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome news genuity!
My mom is a cancer survivor, and it always warms my heart when someone beats the beast. 
Congrats to both of you!!
Peace!


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Glad to hear that mate, sounds like the op went well. And the army prepares itself!!!
> 
> Peace, DST


yes the op went well,now jus waitin for her calcium to go back up,
waitin on some more soil,so i can get my guard "DOGS" goin,then all will be ready....


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure the fairy handles soil, hehe.


genuity said:


> yes the op went well,now jus waitin for her calcium to go back up,
> waitin on some more soil,so i can get my guard "DOGS" goin,then all will be ready....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

genuity said:


> all is well with the women,all cancer is removed...........thanks to all,for the good vibes.
> 
> veg cab:CESSPOOL
> BD X DSD
> BLUE HAMMER


 so glad to hear that all is well!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

My 4 week old clones Mendo Afgoo is 18" already, and GDP 14". Is this normal growth? Seems too tall to me.

@Jig, does the camera make your light seem to flash?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My 4 week old clones Mendo Afgoo is 18" already, and GDP 14". Is this normal growth? Seems too tall to me.
> 
> @Jig, does the camera make your light seem to flash?


Yeah it's the camera. I don't have a special Flashing grow light, haha... would be a funny thing huh.

About the clones when things are humming in my system I get an inch of growth a day for clones.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

at this rate my Afgoo will be 2.5 ft tall by the time I put it outside. I hope it doesn't get 9 ft tall! I want it 5-6ft (neighbors) max and just wide.

I think the 4 days with the hps made it grow tall. I think I did get an inch a day during that time.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 17, 2011)

Genuity, good deal my friend. Glad to hear everything turned out well. Where did you get those cups? Are they square at the bottom? And what is a bd x dsd?

Transplanted six of the girl into their three gallon smart pots. Had to beat all the sativas out of their cups, the damn things in less than two weeks had a helluva' root system going, now they have plenty of room to stretch their legs. The two in party cups are killing fields, one is having a hard time and the other is a few days younger than her siblings.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

@ Genuity- Glad things are looking up with your lady. Your seedlings look good too and you gotta love that name, Cesspool. I have 3 words for that name...dis gus ting, lol.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, good deal my friend. Glad to hear everything turned out well. Where did you get those cups? Are they square at the bottom? And what is a bd x dsd?
> 
> Transplanted six of the girl into their three gallon smart pots. Had to beat all the sativas out of their cups, the damn things in less than two weeks had a helluva' root system going, now they have plenty of room to stretch their legs. The two in party cups are killing fields, one is having a hard time and the other is a few days younger than her siblings.


thanks,the cups came from the local stop-n-go.

**
Bubble Dust: (Bubble Gum X Angel Dust) Plant type: Indoor/outdoor/greenhouse Plant height: recommended 14 days veg for indoor Stoned or high: Long lasting, soaring, Grape taste THC level: Very High Flowering Days: 60-65 Yield (Sea of Green on one m2):300-500 Harvest Month: October Grow difficulty: Easy for everyone

double strawberry diesel:
A Select Incross of a large group of Original Strawberry Diesel Moms & Dads. Indoor flowertime of 65-75 days,and an easy gram/watt yield.

the BD X DSD are freebies from sannies seeds...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah it's the camera. I don't have a special Flashing grow light, haha... would be a funny thing huh.


I kept expecting to see glassy-eyed plants pulsating to deep electronic grooves while waving glow sticks and trying not to dehydrate too much before they head off to a bigger & better rave across town in someone else's closet.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I kept expecting to see glassy-eyed plants pulsating to deep electronic grooves while waving glow sticks and trying not to dehydrate too much before they head off to a bigger & better rave across town.


Priceless...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2011)

Gen are those your plants? amazing!


2 more to go and there big girls to.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 17, 2011)

After an eight week flower period the casey jones finished two grams shy of two ounces. She's now in jars curing. 

So I'm watching the military channel and what do I see in future smart weapons? Some six inch flying bug some brilliant person decided to name the mite. I'm thinking it's a military application that can go worldwide undetected and shoot infrared light looking for indoor hot spots, when found they fly overhead very low and drop a load of mites in your property. A new weapon in the war on drugs? Is it possible this is where the mites are coming from?

I made up the last part but the mite plane is for real.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Gen are those your plants? amazing!
> 
> 
> 2 more to go and there big girls to.
> ...


hell no...i wish
jus pics of both strains.

lookin good n frosty tho,tastey lookin to


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> After an eight week flower period the casey jones finished two grams shy of two ounces. She's now in jars curing.
> 
> So I'm watching the military channel and what do I see in future smart weapons? Some six inch flying bug some brilliant person decided to name the mite. I'm thinking it's a military application that can go worldwide undetected and shoot infrared light looking for indoor hot spots, when found they fly overhead very low and drop a load of mites in your property. A new weapon in the war on drugs? Is it possible this is where the mites are coming from?
> 
> I made up the last part but the mite plane is for real.


lol............


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks genuity and as usual...amazing. I still think you should shop some of your photos around, maybe even to some of the seed breeders whose wares you've grown. Might even lead to you being able to make some bucks with your growing and photo skills...just a thought.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> After an eight week flower period the casey jones finished two grams shy of two ounces. She's now in jars curing.
> 
> So I'm watching the military channel and what do I see in future smart weapons? Some six inch flying bug some brilliant person decided to name the mite. I'm thinking it's a military application that can go worldwide undetected and shoot infrared light looking for indoor hot spots, when found they fly overhead very low and drop a load of mites in your property. A new weapon in the war on drugs? Is it possible this is where the mites are coming from?
> 
> ...


You mite be on to something.....hmmmm


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 17, 2011)

Lord knows bassman I hope I'm not onto something. So far so good on the mite end here. There seems to be no transplant shock at all. All girls/guys? are doing well, arms outstretched catching the rays. For anyone who has access to smart pots, I can't recommend them enough. They develop a great room system with no circling in the bottoms of the containers at all. Beside that little gem they also produce way more feeder roots than regular pots. The roots when they hit the sides and bottom grow into the fabric and then start branching out feeder roots instead of circling. I really recommend them to anyone using soil or some sort of soiless mix.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 17, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Lord knows bassman I hope I'm not onto something. So far so good on the mite end here. There seems to be no transplant shock at all. All girls/guys? are doing well, arms outstretched catching the rays. For anyone who has access to smart pots, I can't recommend them enough. They develop a great room system with no circling in the bottoms of the containers at all. Beside that little gem they also produce way more feeder roots than regular pots. The roots when they hit the sides and bottom grow into the fabric and then start branching out feeder roots instead of circling. I really recommend them to anyone using soil or some sort of soiless mix.


Agreed, I love my superoot air pots. I would recommend them to anyone growing in dirt.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

You 2 make me wanna buy them now and re-pot!!

My girls are looking really alive and vibrant for once and I am happy because they are!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

bud PRON!!! ive got a question for those who use sannies site...is there a difference between sannies seeds, breeders choice, and motarebel? ive had my eye on the double koosh!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> bud PRON!!! ive got a question for those who use sannies site...is there a difference between sannies seeds, breeders choice, and motarebel? ive had my eye on the double koosh!


 I personally dont know, but beautiful pics!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> bud PRON!!! ive got a question for those who use sannies site...is there a difference between sannies seeds, breeders choice, and motarebel? ive had my eye on the double koosh!


Different breeders, but all are of excellant quality. I grew the double koosh and the uberkush and I like the uber a lot better...she is a permanent part of the garden.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks bassman! hope your GDP turns out like mine.

COF- i knew you would be my guy to turn to for that question! thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks bassman! hope your GDP turns out like mine.
> 
> COF- i knew you would be my guy to turn to for that question! thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


you don't have to be so formal, please it's cof or old fart


cof


----------



## Sytha (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> bud PRON!!! ive got a question for those who use sannies site...is there a difference between sannies seeds, breeders choice, and motarebel? ive had my eye on the double koosh!


Beautiful blue buds there bro! +rep


----------



## Sytha (Feb 17, 2011)

all these budalicous photos!! makes me eager for my girls to finish


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks bassman! hope your GDP turns out like mine.
> 
> COF- i knew you would be my guy to turn to for that question! thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


 I have all my meters now and also now know that I need to treat my sunshine mix 4 like a hydro medium. I have high hopes for her to come out great!
It is still weird that she is the only strain to get yellow, but I think that is just her way of telling me something is wrong, and the others do it by twisting a leaf or a blue-ish cast to the leaves etc....


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> bud PRON!!! ive got a question for those who use sannies site...is there a difference between sannies seeds, breeders choice, and motarebel? ive had my eye on the double koosh!


what kind of nute line up was used great job


----------



## Sytha (Feb 17, 2011)

Just brought GH's Pineapple Rush. Contains all natural raw cane sugar, molasses, malt syrup, select plant based esters, L-amino acids, organic acids, polyflavonoids, vitamins and essential minerals. 

Anyone used this product in hydro? I know molasses doesnt go well in hydro but I'd think this would be formulated to be better suited. Thought what the heck and brougth the flora blend too so now i've pretty much the whole gh lineup i want to run. Gh 3-part, Floricious Plus, Koolbloom, Dry Koolbloom, Flora Blend and Flora Nectar. I've tried Diamond Nectar before and didnt notice any real difference so no longer use it.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 17, 2011)

these are bagseed 60 days into flower. advanced nutrients. gave em a little ph burn a while ago so the leaves look bent outta shape. how much longer? should i be flushing? the bud clipped and closeups is the most mature imo.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> what kind of nute line up was used great job


its coco with lucas formula- gh micro and bloom

old fart you made me feel great with your +rep ill be here for the long run!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally remembered to bring the two little spluffed Afghan Kush plants home tonight so I can harvest them and steal their seeds. I cut them off at the base and bagged the whole plant up. I don't have time to deal with them tonight so they'll be spending the night in the bags I think. Hope they don't mold but I have 0 odor control measures here now so I'm afraid to hang them anywhere but in the attic. I can't get into the attic now either because the kids are sleeping. 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like a bountiful harvest to me, are they afghan K crossed with itself, or what did you cross it with? How is the acapulco gold doing, have you started to flower it yet, or is it still in veg?


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks bassman! hope your GDP turns out like mine.
> 
> COF- i knew you would be my guy to turn to for that question! thanks for pointing me in the right direction!





curious old fart said:


> you don't have to be so formal, please it's cof or old fart
> 
> 
> cof


It's is nice to see people showing respect!!! especially to the old farts, lol.



Sytha said:


> View attachment 1447587
> Just brought GH's Pineapple Rush. Contains all natural raw cane sugar, molasses, malt syrup, select plant based esters, L-amino acids, organic acids, polyflavonoids, vitamins and essential minerals.
> 
> Anyone used this product in hydro? I know molasses doesnt go well in hydro but I'd think this would be formulated to be better suited. Thought what the heck and brougth the flora blend too so now i've pretty much the whole gh lineup i want to run. Gh 3-part, Floricious Plus, Koolbloom, Dry Koolbloom, Flora Blend and Flora Nectar. I've tried Diamond Nectar before and didnt notice any real difference so no longer use it.


Never used that I am afraid. Always good to hear about new products and if they are worth it or not.



andrewcovetsall said:


> these are bagseed 60 days into flower. advanced nutrients. gave em a little ph burn a while ago so the leaves look bent outta shape. how much longer? should i be flushing? the bud clipped and closeups is the most mature imo.


I would still be feeding to be honest. For at least another week. Wait to those calyxes start swelling up properlly and the stigmas start to receed. You babes look like they are still doing their thing. That bud^^^^ will be massive once the swell is on!!! (well it already looks massive!!) Good stuff!!




Dezracer said:


> Finally remembered to bring the two little spluffed Afghan Kush plants home tonight so I can harvest them and steal their seeds. I cut them off at the base and bagged the whole plant up. I don't have time to deal with them tonight so they'll be spending the night in the bags I think. Hope they don't mold but I have 0 odor control measures here now so I'm afraid to hang them anywhere but in the attic. I can't get into the attic now either because the kids are sleeping.
> 
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


Puppies in sacs, ooh you are cruel!!

Morning guys, Friday and some more chopping today me thinks. Wish the digits luck.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like a bountiful harvest to me, are they afghan K crossed with itself, or what did you cross it with? How is the acapulco gold doing, have you started to flower it yet, or is it still in veg?


It's crossed with Raspberry Cough from Nirvana.

The Acapulco Gold girlies I picked up from a mutual friend of ours are coming along quite nicely. The small one is large enough to flower and the big one will be donating the majority of it's branches for clones pretty soon so I can do a run of all the one strain. I topped the bigger one again shortly after bringing it home, supercropped it about a week or so ago and then just fim'd it today to get some more tops but it has really blown up since I got it. It was a bit sparse when I got it and now it looks really good.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

Would you guys mind visiting my journal thread to see if there's any tips you can give a guy that has posted a question in there. I have made a couple of suggestions but am not sure if maybe there;s something else that he can do to try and solve his problem. 

He's having temp issues even with running a 6" fan to exhaust his light, a 6" fan pulling through his filter for exhaust and another fan down low for an intake in his tent.

I'm sure he'd appreciate any help he can get.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> It's crossed with Raspberry Cough from Nirvana.
> 
> The Acapulco Gold girlies I picked up from a mutual friend of ours are coming along quite nicely. The small one is large enough to flower and the big one will be donating the majority of it's branches for clones pretty soon so I can do a run of all the one strain. I topped the bigger one again shortly after bringing it home, supercropped it about a week or so ago and then just fim'd it today to get some more tops but it has really blown up since I got it. It was a bit sparse when I got it and now it looks really good.


I have my fingers crossed on that AG you have DR, really really hoping you have some good results off her. I've seen a journal months ago on here when I grew mine that had big beautiful dense limey green looking buds so I had high hopes when I grew mine. Unfortunately I came no where close with my last 2 tries. 

Good luck man, happy growing


----------



## Sytha (Feb 18, 2011)

Update of the ladies working on they're tan

View attachment 1448083


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

looking lovely sytha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

heads like cee lo green  ^^^


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> bud PRON!!! ive got a question for those who use sannies site...is there a difference between sannies seeds, breeders choice, and motarebel? ive had my eye on the double koosh!


 Nice pictures, I have the Heribei going now, that seed cracked and had a taproot out in less than 24 hours. Thats all the info I have personally about anything with sannies seeds, but so far so good. All of the seeds look mature, the freebies are the same, mature. I got Madonna x Anesthesia freebies myself. Something for me to play around with in the future.
I have a question for anyone who can answer it. First let me tell you what Im going to be using, Trinity from Roots Organics, Great White, and Hygrozyme. I have seedlings ranging from they just broke soil yesterday, to about 8 days old. Shit I need to keep better track of my plants ages. Anyway, when do I start to use these products? I am pretty sure I can use the Great White mycos now, but Im not sure about the other 2. I know some of you use the hygrozyme, so any info on that would be helpful. As for the Trinity, I just wanted to try that out, the ingredients seemed right. A link to that...
http://www.planetnatural.com/site/roots-organics-trinity.html


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> looking lovely sytha


I agree, lovely.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> heads like cee lo green  ^^^


haha!


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 18, 2011)

found a hermie yesterday, several bunches of pollen sacks, several already open im at day 31, it was the remmed bubba kush from GHS, i had a hermie last run and cut early, im going to let these finish, i have already pulled out the bubba its awaiting the chop in the down stairs bathroom (to keep any air from getting to the growroom. what are my chances on still getting sinsemilla buds, i know it depends a lot on air flow and what not, but when a flower is pollinated will that whole plant get seeded or just the trichome that was pollinated, this really sucks cuz this was the best indoor grow i have had. and by the way i had absolutely no light leaks. im officially done with fem seeds for good.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> found a hermie yesterday, several bunches of pollen sacks, several already open im at day 31, it was the remmed bubba kush from GHS, i had a hermie last run and cut early, im going to let these finish, i have already pulled out the bubba its awaiting the chop in the down stairs bathroom (to keep any air from getting to the growroom. what are my chances on still getting sinsemilla buds, i know it depends a lot on air flow and what not, but when a flower is pollinated will that whole plant get seeded or just the trichome that was pollinated, this really sucks cuz this was the best indoor grow i have had. and by the way i had absolutely no light leaks. im officially done with fem seeds for good.


It'll only pollinate the flowers that it hits, not necessarily the whole plant... If you've got strong enough fans going, tho, there's a good chance it's been mixing like a blender in there.

I'd finish them out strong, tho. If you're over the smoke, make butter, or hash, or hash oil. Peace bro


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 18, 2011)

yea im guna finish i have pulled the hermie and im going to chop it. any way to tell if the buds at pollinated with out ripping them apart.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> It's crossed with Raspberry Cough from Nirvana.
> 
> The Acapulco Gold girlies I picked up from a mutual friend of ours are coming along quite nicely. The small one is large enough to flower and the big one will be donating the majority of it's branches for clones pretty soon so I can do a run of all the one strain. I topped the bigger one again shortly after bringing it home, supercropped it about a week or so ago and then just fim'd it today to get some more tops but it has really blown up since I got it. It was a bit sparse when I got it and now it looks really good.


Glad to hear they are doing good, i have one i ran this winter outside in the greenhouse, but i dont think she liked the cold very much. The 2nd i have is flowering under the 400 right now, and the 3rd is gonna veg for a autumn harvest outside. Those seeds sound like a tasty combo.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 18, 2011)

anything i can do to reduce pollination? pull plants out and wipe down tent? im at day 32 flower.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2011)

kill all your males and hermies


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chopping tonight.... Livers!!! Shittin me self


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont mind hermies too much as long as its just a sack here and there, some strains will throw them out, and you can remove them and they will never come back. A few seeds here and there never ruined anyones crop. It surely wont hurt your yield as long as the pollination was not heavy. Say you get 10-20 seeds out of a whole harvest, what did you lose in bud weight, being that you only gave up 20 calyxes for seeds, a gram at the most? Now when they are bad and throwing out bunches like you buy grapes at the grocery store, then its probably best just to get rid of it, because that fucker will get its funk all over everything.
Anyone got any answers to my questions I asked a page or 2 ago? I am kind of waiting for an answer before I water, oh and Im waiting for the delivery guy to get here with the actual products...Its like christmas every time I get something new for the garden, even if its just some fungus and what not.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> anything i can do to reduce pollination? pull plants out and wipe down tent? im at day 32 flower.


before they go into flower even if you think they are female spray them with dutch masters reverse and you will be fine, just follow the labels and spray at the right times and you wont get hermies or seeds


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 18, 2011)

Does that stuff actually work McPurple? I was going to suggest that myself but I have no experience with it. If it works I might just pick some up myself since the Headband I have going are known to throw off some sacks. I think its a cool product for sure, not a breeders favorite thing but for those using fems and not going for any seeds that shit is awesome...If it works that is.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Does that stuff actually work McPurple? I was going to suggest that myself but I have no experience with it. If it works I might just pick some up myself since the Headband I have going are known to throw off some sacks. I think its a cool product for sure, not a breeders favorite thing but for those using fems and not going for any seeds that shit is awesome...If it works that is.


i have used it and yes it works.
my plants were about 2 weeks into flower when they all went hermie for some reason, i read the bottle and it says to not spray on plants past 3 weeks of flower and to spray the plants once in veg and then 10 days later spray again.

after i sprayed the nanners stopped popping up on my plant except 2 cuz they were very bad herms, but the other theri was no more nanners to be seen or no seeds were produced.
i think it works great but i really dont like the price and having to get the DM reverse and then the DM penetrator that goes with it.

when i start to grow again i will always spray my girls with it unless i am breeding just to ensure the girls dont grow balls and make children


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

With all the talk about spider mites (which I'm fighting also...) I figured I'll drop by and show this mornings Power Skunk harvest 


Thanks again *mcpurple* for helping me out through out most of my grow 

View attachment 1448645View attachment 1448646View attachment 1448647View attachment 1448648View attachment 1448649

I'm expecting about 10 grams dry at the most, she was a test run to see if I would keep her or not, the second one is about a week into flower now and was vegged for 10 weeks and in a 3 gallon smart pot. This last one was vegged about 4 weeks, topped once and flowered in a 1.5 gallon pot


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 18, 2011)

I LOVE power skunk. I will always regret the one seed I had I didn't clone. That is nice smoke.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it in a few weeks when it's dried and cured. She clones a lot easier than my Sharksbreath so I'm probably going to drop the SB and keep this one around for a bit, plus she flowers a week faster too


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> With all the talk about spider mites (which I'm fighting also...) I figured I'll drop by and show this mornings Power Skunk harvest
> 
> 
> Thanks again *mcpurple* for helping me out through out most of my grow
> ...


looks like it could have gone a bit longer to further redden up those top hairs. sure does look like it will be a fine smoke! i dont think ive ever had a true skunk or skunk cross smoke before.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like it could have gone a bit longer to further redden up those top hairs. sure does look like it will be a fine smoke! i dont think ive ever had a true skunk or skunk cross smoke before.


Yes you're right, I did note in my grow journal that I chopped it a bit early. I'm still dealing with spider mites and I wanted to make some room between the plants to try and stop them from spreading from infected plants to the one's that still haven't been affected. I even removed a ventilation fan to keep them from getting airborne and landing on my healthy plants. I have 2 plants left that are severely damaged which should be done soon also. The main reason I needed this plant down early was to get my next cycle ready and to get some space between infected plants and non infected plants...

Thanks, I'm really looking forward to growing this strain again, Attitude says it's between 45 - 55 days flowering and I chopped it on day 54, I'm planning to let the next one go at least another 5 or 6 days


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 18, 2011)

durbanmistyman said:


> yea im guna finish i have pulled the hermie and im going to chop it. any way to tell if the buds at pollinated with out ripping them apart.


Durban if you found open sacs Id pluck them all off and kill your fans for a few days. Hopefully youve cought them before opening in which case you can just pull all the balls off and keep your fans going. You will also want to keep a close eye on them going into flower up till week 4. Ive found dozens of nanners up till then but none after week 4. 

Now if you do think some pollen got out what you will notice is the pistils will quickly turn orange and receed into the calyx and i mean quickly. In a day or 2 you will see a drastic change in appearance and in about a week you will be able to actually see seeds poking out of the pollinated calyx. As long as your fans didnt blow a shit load of pollen around you should be ok. You may have a few seeds in the end but you will still have bud. Hope that helps  1BMM


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Yes you're right, I did note in my grow journal that I chopped it a bit early. I'm still dealing with spider mites and I wanted to make some room between the plants to try and stop them from spreading from infected plants to the one's that still haven't been affected. I even removed a ventilation fan to keep them from getting airborne and landing on my healthy plants. I have 2 plants left that are severely damaged which should be done soon also. The main reason I needed this plant down early was to get my next cycle ready and to get some space between infected plants and non infected plants...
> 
> Thanks, I'm really looking forward to growing this strain again, Attitude says it's between 45 - 55 days flowering and I chopped it on day 54, I'm planning to let the next one go at least another 5 or 6 days


sounds like a good strain! i always thought attitude was a seed distributer not a seed breeder. i dont know how well you will be able to completly get rid of the mites with out cleaning out your grow room entirely but i wish you the best. i let mine get out control before and they started making mite chains from the leaves haha! only got rid of them by stopping growing. hope you have better luck!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2011)

Man this forum was down for a few hrs, glad we are back online!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

My plants are growing too fast! Ones 19" tall others are 14-15" tall. I have them In 3L pots. Should I re-pot them? I plan of putting them outside in April, that would mean a 3d re-pot. I reallly want this grow to go well after my last fiasco with mites!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2011)

Well bassman, I always say "more roots = more fruits" I almost proved it last grow but the mites destroyed the plant in the bigger container. I'll have to try again


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2011)

we might have to start calling this the mite club, jesus every one has them except for mc purp... let us know when ur back up n runnin buddy!


----------



## durbanmistyman (Feb 19, 2011)

i haven't had to deal with the mights just this hermie. vie got it pulled out and im going to chop it.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2011)

mite I add, (yawn) that those pest strips certainly seem to kill everything.....I took down some of the cheese yesterday and when I removed a pot from the cab a spider climbed out of the soil and escaped...it was fairly fast moving but looked like quite a weird spider so it got it (sorry spider if you were a good guy spider, dems the breaks.) So I reckon in combo with something for the soil (like the DE) that erradication is on the cards....for the time being anyway, lol. Chopped my Casey Jones this morning and finished of the cheese scrog..


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2011)

Big day today and getting an early start. Chopping down ten White Russians, cleaning their res and tray, potting up 25 chronic clones (they've been in a aerocloner for a month, they have roots like ZZ top has beards) and putting 15 of those straight into flower. They are huge clones, just the size I like. Then I have to kill and dismember all my chronic mothers which are all 5 feet tall and pushing up into the light. I wish I could flower them, but it would use up all my light resources and break my perpetual cycle. I need to keep my mothers smaller. and get down to 2 per strain.

I'll post the pr0n later today when the dust settles a bit. 

Edit: I am mite free for now, probably til July. I've tried no-pest strips, but I think they must only work on mites in enclosed spaces, tents, small rooms, etc. The lethal ingredient maybe doesn't build up to sufficient concentrations in an open space?

Cheers, 600'ers!


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 19, 2011)

i had to pull a hermie last week also. i am running a 12/12 grow in the same room as my flowering plants. using a 2bulb 4 foot fat tube flouro for them and my 600w as sidelighting. 
see the yellow glare on the brick? thats my hps


this is my real grow. i like to run 12/12 to get a grasp on the strains veg time and flower time so i can optimize the feeding schedule. with an unknown strain its hard to do. i plan to take clones and put them under a 18/6 light cycle and spray colloidal silver on the 12/12 mother from the pictures. just dont know which one im going to pick. no flowers yet except for that hermie. wish i woulda took a picture of it. it was gross looking. oh anyways. once i collect that pollen im going to impregnate one of the clones. 
sounds cool huh? the colloidal silver is already on its way via amazon. i bought the 500ppm concentration so i can dilute to whatevever. i got a tds meter.
wish me luck. ill keep the 600 posted.
oh, S is for sensi seeds skunk mix.
KK is the freebie reserva privada kandy kush
N is nirvanas indoor mix. could be anything!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Big day today and getting an early start. Chopping down ten White Russians, cleaning their res and tray, potting up 25 chronic clones (they've been in a aerocloner for a month, they have roots like ZZ top has beards) and putting 15 of those straight into flower. They are huge clones, just the size I like. Then I have to kill and dismember all my chronic mothers which are all 5 feet tall and pushing up into the light. I wish I could flower them, but it would use up all my light resources and break my perpetual cycle. I need to keep my mothers smaller. and get down to 2 per strain.
> 
> I'll post the pr0n later today when the dust settles a bit.
> 
> ...


It seems the strips most be kept in a closed environment to be effective.


cof


----------



## ataxia (Feb 19, 2011)

anyone have any suggestions on a 600 bulb for me ... I can't afford a hortilux right now.. But i was looking into either a Sunmaster, or if it doesn't make a difference ... getting a less expensive model like a plantmax or growbright. I've been doing my research but it seems like the Sunmaster is a bit in my price range right now.
Anyone notice a huge difference in bulbs???


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

ataxia said:


> anyone have any suggestions on a 600 bulb for me ... I can't afford a hortilux right now.. But i was looking into either a Sunmaster, or if it doesn't make a difference ... getting a less expensive model like a plantmax or growbright. I've been doing my research but it seems like the Sunmaster is a bit in my price range right now.
> Anyone notice a huge difference in bulbs???


I changed from a hortilux to a sunmaster and the plants seem happier.


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My plants are growing too fast! Ones 19" tall others are 14-15" tall. I have them In 3L pots. Should I re-pot them? I plan of putting them outside in April, that would mean a 3d re-pot. I reallly want this grow to go well after my last fiasco with mites!


Definately repot-5 gal is not too large. Make sure that the plants are recieving the same number of light hours as the outdoors. A friend had been vegging at 20 hours and when they went out side the light was only 13 hours and they all starting flowering and then later tried to re-veg...it was a total loss.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 19, 2011)

never thought of that....good point cof


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I changed from a hortilux to a sunmaster and the plants seem happier.
> 
> 
> cof


I gotta say i love my Grow Bright Bulb with its added Blue


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2011)

Pic of my Barneys G13 haze under my 600w dual spec hps enjoy!!

*




*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 19, 2011)

milking with the ladies!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> milking with the ladies!


Love that piece! Cool pics too.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

In the 600s I'm currently using a couple Sylvania bulbs and a Sunmaster. In the 1000 I'm using an Optilume but just recently put it in there to replace a Sylvania so cant really say if it's any better or not but the Sylvania was old I think and this new. I'll be changing the other 600s to either Sunmaster HPS, Growbright HPS or the Sunpulse MH bulbs in the next couple months though.

The Sunpulse are pricey but are supposed to work really well so I'd really like to try them but the Growbright and Sunmaster will best fit the budget since I'll be buying 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Big day today and getting an early start. Chopping down ten White Russians, cleaning their res and tray, potting up 25 chronic clones (they've been in a aerocloner for a month, they have roots like ZZ top has beards) and putting 15 of those straight into flower. They are huge clones, just the size I like. Then I have to kill and dismember all my chronic mothers which are all 5 feet tall and pushing up into the light. I wish I could flower them, but it would use up all my light resources and break my perpetual cycle. I need to keep my mothers smaller. and get down to 2 per strain.
> 
> I'll post the pr0n later today when the dust settles a bit.
> 
> ...


 Have you tried Bush Master to keep your mothers shorter? I have heard someone say bad stuff about them hormones in there. So if you decide to use it read it well. I can say that it stopped the vertical growth almost entirely though on my flowering girls last grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Definately repot-5 gal is not too large. Make sure that the plants are recieving the same number of light hours as the outdoors. A friend had been vegging at 20 hours and when they went out side the light was only 13 hours and they all starting flowering and then later tried to re-veg...it was a total loss.
> 
> 
> cof


8 plants in 5 gal's wont fit in my tub (I know shitty space).
I am vegging 19 hrs a day, I go to bed at 1 am and get up at 6 and so do they. I dont wanna have lights in there to on and off while they are asleep.
Thanx for this information. I will have to figure something out, maybe shorten the days, and lightproof (if possible) the shower area.
Is 5 gall big enough for a huge plant outdoors. At least I hope they get huge!!
I could light control them totally in my shed, but that is where I had that mite problem, and I never wanna have that again!!

I owe you reps as I have to wait, but thanx anyway for the insight. You saved me a harvest with that advice I bet!


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Pic of my Barneys G13 haze under my 600w dual spec hps enjoy!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Nice looking plant bro. How many weeks is that?



Dezracer said:


> In the 600s I'm currently using a couple Sylvania bulbs and a Sunmaster. In the 1000 I'm using an Optilume but just recently put it in there to replace a Sylvania so cant really say if it's any better or not but the Sylvania was old I think and this new. I'll be changing the other 600s to either Sunmaster HPS, Growbright HPS or the Sunpulse MH bulbs in the next couple months though.
> 
> The Sunpulse are pricey but are supposed to work really well so I'd really like to try them but the Growbright and Sunmaster will best fit the budget since I'll be buying 2 or 3 of them.


I've got a 400 watt sunpulse that only has like 850 hours on it. I upgraded to the 600 and now I don't even use it any more. I bought the 3K bulb and I think it did a good job. It gives off light like a MH would and you can't see any red at all. It's more of an even balanced spectrum. The only thing I didn't like about the sunpulse is they suggest you use like 5 different bulbs throughout the whole grow but they also claim that you can use the 3k from start to finish.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2011)

Im using digilux bulbs on nextgen ballasts, I like the combo. There was a great thread on different 600 bulbs... I'll try and find it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried the plastic grow bags? I need something that I can reshape or that is really tall to fit 8 in my bathtub. I want 5 gal or bigger


----------



## bajafox (Feb 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> sounds like a good strain! i always thought attitude was a seed distributer not a seed breeder. i dont know how well you will be able to completly get rid of the mites with out cleaning out your grow room entirely but i wish you the best. i let mine get out control before and they started making mite chains from the leaves haha! only got rid of them by stopping growing. hope you have better luck!


Thanks man. Attitude is a seed distributor, guess what I meant is their description on their website says it's 45 - 55 days... 

I'm going to be doing the pest strips and shutting down for 24 hours in the near future, from what I understand that's almost a sure way of getting rid of them.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Have you tried Bush Master to keep your mothers shorter? I have heard someone say bad stuff about them hormones in there. So if you decide to use it read it well. I can say that it stopped the vertical growth almost entirely though on my flowering girls last grow.


Bushmaster stops the vertical growth because it forces the plants into flower mode... I don't think it would be good to give to mother plants. It works best to fine tune the height of plants you are about to throw into 12/12... just veg them to the perfect height, put in the BM and boom that's how tall they will remain. Plus you start seeing preflowers in the next day or two. Cut's at least a few days off total 12/12 time becuase of this.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanx Jig for clearing that up.
I didnt realize it promoted flowering. I used it during flower, so that would explain my ignorance.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 19, 2011)

ive used grow bags and they only get wider when dirt is put in them, IMO if you have money get a reg planter the bags rip easy when trying to move a plant some times they will sit side ways and take wierd odd shapes


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 19, 2011)

baja- sounds good man! everyone here really supports those pest strips, kind of wish i could use them for my gnats but my grow is in my room with the exhaust going into it.

bassman- ive used the grow bags and they do work well to mold to your area. i dont think you need to repot again and especially if there only that big. you need to top them and take the top growth off that is getting to large and this will cause them to bush out. if you do it enough you can reach a nice even canopy with plenty of tops and a small height plant ready to go out in april. i have restricted height for my veg area and have for many of my past grows and the previous way of height management proved to be the best.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ive used grow bags and they only get wider when dirt is put in them, IMO if you have money get a reg planter the bags rip easy when trying to move a plant some times they will sit side ways and take wierd odd shapes


 Thanx purple. I think I decided on HD or Lowes 5 gal buckets or maybe the air pots. I wish the air pots were cheaper, there would be no decision to make then.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> baja- sounds good man! everyone here really supports those pest strips, kind of wish i could use them for my gnats but my grow is in my room with the exhaust going into it.
> 
> bassman- ive used the grow bags and they do work well to mold to your area. i dont think you need to repot again and especially if there only that big. you need to top them and take the top growth off that is getting to large and this will cause them to bush out. if you do it enough you can reach a nice even canopy with plenty of tops and a small height plant ready to go out in april. i have restricted height for my veg area and have for many of my past grows and the previous way of height management proved to be the best.


Littlegrower I didnt see your reply, Can grow bags be moved easily in your opinion? 
I have never topped b4, and know I should. I guess I am scared....lol. I dont wanna mess em up!


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Littlegrower I didnt see your reply, Can grow bags be moved easily in your opinion?
> I have never topped b4, and know I should. I guess I am scared....lol. I dont wanna mess em up!


 I know what you mean i was scared to Top my plants at first but im glad i did You will see at least another Cola just like your main one. This next run im not sure if i wanna Top, LST, Both, or experiment with Scrog SO MANY CHOICES.....


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 19, 2011)

I veg 24/0 and they grow much bigger and faster than 18/6 or other configs....


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx purple. I think I decided on HD or Lowes 5 gal buckets or maybe the air pots. I wish the air pots were cheaper, there would be no decision to make then.


you can make the 5 gal buckets into a air pot very easy and cheapily if you wanted.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Littlegrower I didnt see your reply, Can grow bags be moved easily in your opinion?
> I have never topped b4, and know I should. I guess I am scared....lol. I dont wanna mess em up!


The 3 gal bags will work fine and can be easily moved in April. Your 3 ltr is only about 3/4's of a gal.
Any upgrade will be welcome.


cof


----------



## bajafox (Feb 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> baja- sounds good man! everyone here really supports those pest strips, kind of wish i could use them for my gnats but my grow is in my room with the exhaust going into it..


Thanks man, I'm definitely going to use those soon. I just need to time it right. I decided to switch my lights to go on at night instead of the morning to get ready for the summer so I'm going to use that 24 hour down time to make the switch


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> 8 plants in 5 gal's wont fit in my tub (I know shitty space).
> I am vegging 19 hrs a day, I go to bed at 1 am and get up at 6 and so do they. I dont wanna have lights in there to on and off while they are asleep.
> Thanx for this information. I will have to figure something out, maybe shorten the days, and lightproof (if possible) the shower area.
> Is 5 gall big enough for a huge plant outdoors. At least I hope they get huge!!
> ...


If you use a 5 Gallon smartpot, you can easily grow a 7-8ft plant. They are roughly the same size as a normal 5 gallon, but they will grow a much bigger, and healthier plant!!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 19, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Nice pictures, I have the Heribei going now, that seed cracked and had a taproot out in less than 24 hours. Thats all the info I have personally about anything with sannies seeds, but so far so good. All of the seeds look mature, the freebies are the same, mature. I got Madonna x Anesthesia freebies myself. Something for me to play around with in the future.
> I have a question for anyone who can answer it. First let me tell you what Im going to be using, Trinity from Roots Organics, Great White, and Hygrozyme. I have seedlings ranging from they just broke soil yesterday, to about 8 days old. Shit I need to keep better track of my plants ages. Anyway, when do I start to use these products? I am pretty sure I can use the Great White mycos now, but Im not sure about the other 2. I know some of you use the hygrozyme, so any info on that would be helpful. As for the Trinity, I just wanted to try that out, the ingredients seemed right. A link to that...
> http://www.planetnatural.com/site/roots-organics-trinity.html


I use straight up mycorrihizae powder, one scoop per gallon of water, to that I generally add molasses. The bacteria in the mycorr eats the sugars in the molasses and in turn gives you more bacteria in your soil. I use it on my seedlings once they are a few days old and then I feed them that same solution here and there all through the grow. I add hygrozyme to my feed nutes and maybe one other time a week. It gets way to expensive to use hygrozyme all the time so I settle for twice a week. As to the trinity, not familiar with the stuff. Hope that helps.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Has anyone tried the plastic grow bags? I need something that I can reshape or that is really tall to fit 8 in my bathtub. I want 5 gal or bigger


I've used grow bags several times with no problems. I don't know if you could use a five gallon bag and move it once filled with dirt, a ten gallon bag is not moving unless you want to mess up your root system, they are huge, I have ten gallon bags I was going to use in a scrog but will probably use them outdoors, give them to my vietnam vet buddy this summer. One tip about grow bags, make sure you get the ones with white outsides and black insides, the black outsides absorb too much heat. You can get them cheap and different sizes at htgsupply.com.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

I have used and am currently using some plastic grow bags. I said I wouldn't use them again but later decided they're ok. My only complaint with them is they have no handles and are thin so can be awkward to pick up. With what 3&5gal pots cost compared to grow bags, ill probably pick up some more. I need 10 so it'll be a big savings to use the bags.

I hadn't noticed Sunpulse saying you could run the 3k bulb through the whole grow. That's kind of cool.

Wanted to say thanks to the seed fairy! My package arrived today in great shape and the seeds look great too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I've used grow bags several times with no problems. I don't know if you could use a five gallon bag and move it once filled with dirt, a ten gallon bag is not moving unless you want to mess up your root system, they are huge, I have ten gallon bags I was going to use in a scrog but will probably use them outdoors, give them to my vietnam vet buddy this summer. One tip about grow bags, make sure you get the ones with white outsides and black insides, the black outsides absorb too much heat. You can get them cheap and different sizes at htgsupply.com.


IMO a grow bag cant match the growing capacity of a smart pot or an airpot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have used and am currently using some plastic grow bags. I said I wouldn't use them again but later decided they're ok. My only complaint with them is they have no handles and are thin so can be awkward to pick up. With what 3&5gal pots cost compared to grow bags, ill probably pick up some more. I need 10 so it'll be a big savings to use the bags.
> 
> I hadn't noticed Sunpulse saying you could run the 3k bulb through the whole grow. That's kind of cool.
> 
> Wanted to say thanks to the seed fairy! My package arrived today in great shape and the seeds look great too.


 I can provide you with some custom sized smartpots, for the cost of materials and a nice smoke sesh, lol... way cheaper than buying growbags or smart pots from the hydro store, or online


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys, how's it going. So much to catch up on but I'm on my way out to see a friend. I too am waiting for my harvest and relying on elsewhere but lately I've had to go to other elsewheres because my usual friends friend couldn't get to the second half of his harvest. You see, he buried it and the ground has been a wee bit hard around here lately. Well with a little bit of thaw like weather the last couple of days I think he's been able to chip at the frozen tundra and get to it cause I got a call today saying it's back on, LOL. Anyway I couldn't help laughing at the picture of some guy doing everything he can to thaw the ground out, priceless. So do you guys think it my be a little better and smoother than the first batch?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I can provide you with some custom sized smartpots, for the cost of materials and a nice smoke sesh, lol... way cheaper than buying growbags or smart pots from the hydro store, or online


Really? What material do you use for your smartpots? I am trying to move away from soil for the most part right now but will always have some plants in soil so those could come in handy. I've been wanting to try the smartpots for a bit too after hearing people rave about them.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Dez, what's the JDB and did those come from Sannie or a nice fairy. I have 1 CBH up and 1 planted, 4 Extremas are up, and I'm saving my heri's for a single run.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Really? What material do you use for your smartpots? I am trying to move away from soil for the most part right now but will always have some plants in soil so those could come in handy. I've been wanting to try the smartpots for a bit too after hearing people rave about them.


 Poleysester Felt, from the fabric store. They work identical to the ones in the hydro store.

Here is a pic of one in a 2 gallon i made.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great 99, what did they cost you to make them? I might be interested in several. I'm using three gallon smart pots now but would have liked them to be a bit wider.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Poleysester Felt, from the fabric store. They work identical to the ones in the hydro store.
> 
> Here is a pic of one in a 2 gallon i made.


You have just created a new business for I want several too. Good idea!


duchie

the thought of frozen assets had me rolling...thanks


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Littlegrower I didnt see your reply, Can grow bags be moved easily in your opinion?
> I have never topped b4, and know I should. I guess I am scared....lol. I dont wanna mess em up!


i didnt really move mine much but when i did it didnt seem like it was too hard or that it damaged the roots. i personally liked them because they can be trimmed easily to a different size height but can continue having the same size width. they can be akward to move thats for sure since there is no handles and if its a bush then it will be hard to get around them to reach the sides. you definetely need not to be afraid of topping, its about the only way you can keep your plants at a manageable height until april. you can basically cut your plant anywhere and it will be just fine, as long as its not the main stalk haha. ive been taking numerous tops off my plants to keep them under control. as long as you have new growth below where you cut then it will be good. heres a pic of my area stuffed with plants that get cut alot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Depending on the size, the material is $10 a yard, and i can get like 20 2 gals out of 1 yard. breaks down to 50 cents a pot i think


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks great 99! Me likey likey.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Depending on the size, the material is $10 a yard, and i can get like 20 2 gals out of 1 yard. breaks down to 50 cents a pot i think


do you paypal?


cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 19, 2011)

kings kush 6 1/2 weeks flowering!


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

Club 600
[video=youtube;j6a8DY-Rd6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6a8DY-Rd6A[/video]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 19, 2011)

Billcollector nice job on those pots thats a brilliant idea and cheap 

Mane2008 awesome video dude. I like how you even got lil roger in there hahaha. Your garden looks lovely


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks BMM, i see you got some monsters going yourself . nice journal.

I had to put Roger in there . he is my Lame repellent


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Dez, what's the JDB and did those come from Sannie or a nice fairy. I have 1 CBH up and 1 planted, 4 Extremas are up, and I'm saving my heri's for a single run.


JDB's are Romulan and they all came from a very generous fairy. I'll be germinating some of each very soon so I can get going on some crossing of strains. I just need the rest of my NYPD and Papaya to sprout so I can have them started first. Once I know I'll have room to spare I'll get some of these going.

What's CBH? I've heard good things abput extrema and hope to give it a try someday.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

Like the video Mane. Found out there's no app for sharing video from my phone available yet and my only other way to capture video is on an oldschool cannon that uses digital tapes which is a pain in the ass so it'll be a bit before I get to post some vids.


Like that Kings Kush too Gnome.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL, acronyms. CBH was referring to the Cheeseberry Haze you have there. I planted 2 but one didn't germ so I just sunk another in soil a couple of days ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> you can make the 5 gal buckets into a air pot very easy and cheapily if you wanted.


 I ended up buying 7 gallon square pots for $6 each. They are only 11" square on top. Nice footprint like I was looking for.
I tried the plastic bag thing, and it was such a mistake. The girl was all flopped over to the side. I will never use that garbage again!


***EDIT****Can I just drill a bunch of holes on the sides to make them air pots?

@Littlegrower I might have to top after all. I put the 1st girl in the new pot and she is over a foot taller now...lol


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 19, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> thanks BMM, i see you got some monsters going yourself . nice journal.
> 
> I had to put Roger in there . he is my Lame repellent


Mane, looks great, nice selection and are they grow bags I'm seeing? Great job on the video and for once there is actually a voice connected to the video, a tip of the hat to you.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I ended up buying 7 gallon square pots for $6 each. They are only 11" square on yop. Nice footprint like I was looking for.
> I tried the plastic bag thing, and it was such a mistake. The girl was all flopped over to the side. I will never use that garbage again!


i really like the square pots, they all fit in the room very nicely unlike the round ones. and a 7 gal square pot for 6 bux is a pretty good deal.
and ya the bags are not that great, i did use them though only cuz they were so cheap and i was low on cash.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i really like the square pots, they all fit in the room very nicely unlike the round ones. and a 7 gal square pot for 6 bux is a pretty good deal.
> and ya the bags are not that great, i did use them though only cuz they were so cheap and i was low on cash.


 Yeah I bought 4 of them and realized he charged me for 5, but oh well. I bought them because he was out of the good stuff. After I got pissed at the bags I went to a different hydro store and found those square pots. Only problem was that I grabbed a bunch of them and the top one was 7 gallons and the rest are 4 gallons. I have to go back now and get them swapped for the right size tomorrow. I only transplanted 1 plant as a result.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 19, 2011)

GDP end of week 8...this one is going to be pushing its time frame to get my seeds to rippen up but hopefully the extra time will allow some purple to show up


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> LOL, acronyms. CBH was referring to the Cheeseberry Haze you have there. I planted 2 but one didn't germ so I just sunk another in soil a couple of days ago.


Ahh, I see. Kinda like how I call raspberry cough rbc...

Just put the bubble cliner back together and am having a hard time deciding which strain(s) to take cuttings of to fill it up 
I know, terrible problem to have and I'm sure everyone feels sorry for me,lol.

Seriously though, the only ways for me to get 24 clones is to either take from different strains or get them from the little plants I plan to flower soon. I have 5 dog and 5 purple haze that I'm flowering soon and could probably get 24 of either if I pull from them. Might hurt me later on though when I flower those 10 plants. Other option is to do 12 Acapulco gold and 12 dog. There aren't even 12 sites to cut on the blue widow and bubba. The branches all got pretty thick early on with those so probably not the best candidates.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2011)

Testing out my youtube account ( doobiebrother69 ) with my first video upload, complete with a little ditty I made up in Acid.

[video=youtube;7ZkWOvMZMC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZkWOvMZMC8[/video]

Hope it works!

Peace!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Testing out my youtube account ( doobiebrother69 ) with my first video upload, complete with a little ditty I made up in Acid.
> 
> [video=youtube;7ZkWOvMZMC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZkWOvMZMC8[/video]
> 
> ...


 Nice.....I used to love AcidPro....I need to download that shit.....thanks for getting my girl pissed at me now for not getting off the computer for the next few days....LOL...oh....plants look great too.......

Also wondering you know who>>>LOL<<<......Is the fairy flying this weekend.....no rush....just curious so I can be on the look out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Ahh, I see. Kinda like how I call raspberry cough rbc...
> 
> Just put the bubble cliner back together and am having a hard time deciding which strain(s) to take cuttings of to fill it up
> I know, terrible problem to have and I'm sure everyone feels sorry for me,lol.
> ...


Clear your inbox bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Nice.....I used to love AcidPro....I need to download that shit.....thanks for getting my girl pissed at me now for not getting off the computer for the next few days....LOL...oh....plants look great too.......


Yeah, Acid is friggin' addictive. Mine is an old, old copy from 1998, but still works just fine in Vista.
But will definitely be upgrading to a modern version this year. My Cakewalk is just as old, so thinking about getting Sonar X1 Studio.
But fun to mess with the old versions, and can still get stuff done.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> GDP end of week 8...this one is going to be pushing its time frame to get my seeds to rippen up but hopefully the extra time will allow some purple to show up


 you can try some cold night temps to get the purple to come out as well.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


I can definitely vouche for his pots, I have a Jack Herer that is about 2 weeks in one of his 3 gallon pots doing very well. I'll try to post pics tomorrow when they wake up


----------



## bajafox (Feb 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> A]
> Might hurt me later on though when I flower those 10 plants. Other option is to do 12 Acapulco gold and 12 dog. There aren't even 12 sites to cut on the blue widow and bubba. The branches all got pretty thick early on with those so probably not the best candidates.


The AG's do clone really fast in my bubble cloner but also take into consideration that they are a 10 week (70 day) flowering strain, you might want to run some strains with shorter flowering periods depending on what you're growing for.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> do you paypal?
> 
> 
> cof



Yeah i have an account... pm me if you want


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

bajafox said:


> The AG's do clone really fast in my bubble cloner but also take into consideration that they are a 10 week (70 day) flowering strain, you might want to run some strains with shorter flowering periods depending on what you're growing for.


I say clone lots of the DOG, could be handy for bartering, lol. Those and the RBC X AK seeds


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2011)

my rhino just put into last pots yesterday just into there 4th week from when i got the clones


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2011)

Found out I can do a "White Point Compensation" right before recording video with my camera and get colors that look like they are from this planet:
(*no audio this time)

[video=youtube;W16gOg_KpR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W16gOg_KpR8[/video]

Peace!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Nice looking plant bro. How many weeks is that?
> 
> Cheers bro,.....Its week 7.5, its a 10-11week strain so ive got like 2,5-3.5 weeks left hopin she fattens up nicely!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2011)

budolskie said:


> my rhino just put into last pots yesterday just into there 4th week from when i got the clones


Lookin sweet bud.....real green an healthy lookin, good job


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

Evening, Heads Up, this is the Super Silver Haze at 9 weeks. It has been in 12/12 for most of it's life, (once it broke ground basically)



DST


----------



## bajafox (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I say clone lots of the DOG, could be handy for bartering, lol. Those and the RBC X AK seeds


Yea, we need to get one in our gardens soon


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone here ever dedicate a whole plant or 2 to make bubble hash or hash oil?!?(not the trim,straight buds)...i was thinking of doing this with a couple sharksbreath plants! i want a fat chunk of hash!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Was just talking to the wife about this lastnight...She thinks I'm crazy...next grow with multiple plants(4+)...will def make one whole plant signed to the bubble bags!!!!! buds and all


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening, Heads Up, this is the Super Silver Haze at 9 weeks. It has been in 12/12 for most of it's life, (once it broke ground basically)
> 
> 
> 
> DST


Absolutly stunning, My wife perved over it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> anyone here ever dedicate a whole plant or 2 to make bubble hash or hash oil?!?(not the trim,straight buds)...i was thinking of doing this with a couple sharksbreath plants! i want a fat chunk of hash!


I turned a whole plant in to BHO, results werent very satisfying though... not nearly as much product as I would have expected.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

ive made hash out of 2 purple indice plants that were about 4 weeks flower and hermied way to bad to recover with reverse so i dried them and made hash, i was happy with what i got off it for being a 4 week old plant in flower


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2011)

I looked closer at the 5 candidates and figured out how to get 24 cuttings from the Blue Widow. The bubble cloner is now full of Blue Widow babies and I topped the AG and Bubba plants in hopes there'll be enought from one of them for the next rounds of clones. 

As for the DOG Kush, I can take a few cuttings anytime since I've got a couple flowering and 6-8 of them vegging. It wouldn't hurt any of the vegging girls to snip a couple off. I topped the bigger vegging DOG again too and could take up to 12 from her easy.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> you can try some cold night temps to get the purple to come out as well.


im looking for the true purple from the strain, not induced from cold temps, even though my temps get down to around 62 F.

DST- that cola is a monster, might want to watch out next time your in there it might attack you or have eaten the rest of your plants! hows the density on it, fluffy or hard?


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> anyone here ever dedicate a whole plant or 2 to make bubble hash or hash oil?!?(not the trim,straight buds)...i was thinking of doing this with a couple sharksbreath plants! i want a fat chunk of hash!


My last OG Kush I ground up the whole thing and made hash, I am still smoking it 2 month later and is the most glorious thing I have ever had as far as blonde hash is concerned. Considering places like Barneys rip off farm charge 50 euro for Tangerine Hash - edit per gram (and believe me I saw it and it was nice but not all that) I think the return (regardless of weight) can be worth it if you are feeling extravagent.

TIP: Grind up the buds before adding ice, it's quite a strange feeling to tip and ounce of ground up weed into a bucket of ice....but worth it for the moorish taste. If I put this stuf in a joint that is all you can taste...super sweet blonde hash. Lekker!



littlegrower2004 said:


> im looking for the true purple from the strain, not induced from cold temps, even though my temps get down to around 62 F.
> 
> DST- that cola is a monster, might want to watch out next time your in there it might attack you or have eaten the rest of your plants! hows the density on it, fluffy or hard?


Well if you take a DOG as being 10 on the hardness scale, this would probably come in at around 5 just now. The buds are dense (I thought they might be fluffy) but the calyxes are very small (at the moment) So the buds are made up of lots of towering calyxes, but they are all fairly skimpy (if you know what I mean) Anyway, as soon as the juices start flowing into them I expect to see the cola almost double in size (so I hope)


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> im looking for the true purple from the strain, not induced from cold temps, even though my temps get down to around 62 F.
> 
> DST- that cola is a monster, might want to watch out next time your in there it might attack you or have eaten the rest of your plants! hows the density on it, fluffy or hard?


I understand, does that natural purple have a certain time when it usually comes in?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

if you stop feeding the plant it will also start to get colors from a def.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats up 600 watters. I snapped a gang load of pics this morning and you guys get first dibbs. Im cheating a little bit with a 1000 watter in the mix sos please forgive this diehard club 600 watter hahaha. 

Ok on to the pics. 

First up is the hydro Dogs




The Dogs are doing really well in the hydro system. They are really starting to bulk up and i had to get my ass all the way in to the back to tie up tons of branches that cant support their own weight anymore. Jezz lousie they are sticky as a mofo. Im literally covered from the neck down in thc from rubbing against the branches. These have 2-3 weeks to go yet. 

Same shot diffrent light 

Keeping the hydro plants upright in the buckets has become a daily chore. They tip over alot lately.


Hot Shot no pest strips hanging about all over in the room. Just below it is a soil Dog Kush starting to get its mojo on. The pest strips along with an organic mite killer seem to be keeping the spidermites in check. 


Another view with some light. 


3 Dogs in 1 soil pot. Im kinda suprised how well they get along together in the same pot. 




These are my 2 Grape Apes.


Heres Headband 2 that seems to have the worst spidermite problems of all the plants. This one here has been getting alot of extra attention. 


Headband 1 doing ok. Not a very large plant for as long as i vegged. But she smell delicious  Thankyou rasta fairy

On to the Timewarps

She's kinda clustered in but this is my mini TW. The smallest of the 3 phenos and not at all a large yeilder from the looks of things. 



Heres TW mertha the medium sized pheno. Bulking up a lil better than mini. 



And this is the big gal TW Bertha. 

While the TW is some good smoke i think there really is a reason some strains are labled outdoor only and this is one of em. They just dont seem to get dense and bulky under the lights. They are looking near finished but ive decided to let them go awhile longer yet and see what happens. They do smell very fruity not at all like the rotten armpits of the clone TW i was gifted from a guerilla grower pal of mine some time ago. Kinda sucks but I will be working on that. May get another cut and cross the male tw pollen i have with the cut and go from there. 

Heres the cave with all the plants packed back in and ready to close up the door.




Thats all i got for now peeps. Got my mothers in veg for the outdoor season and thinking about adding a few new strains to the mix. 

Have a great Sunday everybody Peace 1BMM.....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 20, 2011)

DST- glad to hear DOG is a 10 on the dense scale! by the looks of the SSH it does have some swelling to do for you and it may possibly double up haha! seems like a very nice producer especially for 12/12 mainly from seed. 

bassman- i never watched how long it actually took but it did eventually purp up when i grew it my first times but that was quite some time ago and under my leds which didnt create pretty much any heat. heres a pic of it with a purp tint.

mcpurp- i hadnt heard of that before. i thought the purp in stems had to do with some nute problem or strain dependent but its nice to know that new bit of info!

1BMM- ive been waiting for your update! looks great! should have some giant buds pretty soon there! those plants all are extremely healthy as well, especially the DOGs in hydro!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking good yourself LG. That looks yummy!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2011)

1bmm

Have you started doing your finger and hand exercises? You're going to be real busy soon. Beautiful, healthy garden and good pics.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

Thankyou Cof. Yeah ive been curling cold beers with both hands to get in shape hahaha. Peace brotha.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 20, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thankyou Cof. Yeah ive been curling cold beers with both hands to get in shape hahaha. Peace brotha.


 Those will help during and after too. The cold will take down any swelling and the beer will ease the ache.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Those will help during and after too. The cold will take down any swelling and the beer will ease the ache.


Remember to alternate your cold with heat. 
Might I suggest pizza or burgers & fries? 
Half way through your meal the THC from your fingers will be all over your food, and they'll be saturated with THC suspended in the grease and make them finger lickin' good!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 20, 2011)

The Colonels secret recipe's got nothing on you man!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> The Colonels secret recipe's got nothing on you man!


Eleven herbs & spices my friend, eleven herbs & spices...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, duchieman!
I'm sitting here hitting the bong, and you go and mention fried chicken, and now all I can think about is thawing some thighs & drumsticks and whipping up a batch of fried chicken, a big ol' mess o' grits, and slicing up a tater to make some mojos.
Going to be an early dinner today!
Peace!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening, Heads Up, this is the Super Silver Haze at 9 weeks. It has been in 12/12 for most of it's life, (once it broke ground basically)
> 
> 
> 
> DST


Lookin real tasty there DST and huge with the little veg you got skillz!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, duchieman!
> I'm sitting here hitting the bong, and you go and mention fried chicken, and now all I can think about is thawing some thighs & drumsticks and whipping up a batch of fried chicken, a big ol' mess o' grits, and slicing up a tater to make some mojos.
> Going to be an early dinner today!
> Peace!


Those damn side affects. Whatta ya do?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Whats up 600 watters. I snapped a gang load of pics this morning and you guys get first dibbs. Im cheating a little bit with a 1000 watter in the mix sos please forgive this diehard club 600 watter hahaha.
> 
> Ok on to the pics.
> 
> ...


I am so jealous 1bad i want your grow!!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 20, 2011)

MP2






Bubble Cheese






now hung and drying has started.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn you people....always with the munchie talk.......fk I'm hungry now.....LOL


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 20, 2011)

Masonman, yup, that's a real jungle you got going there, I see hashish in your future. The cave is looking great. DST, what can I say? The super silver haze looks great and I think it should fill in nicely, my last sativa grow the buds were much denser than I expected. I only hope my neville's haze and hawaiian snow turn out as nicely.

Good job guys, there is some serious looking bud porn going around.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2011)

My RBC looked like that plant you got DST in regards to how the buds grew but it never did swell. I think it was due to being pollenated but not sure. I'll be growing out the beans I'm harvesting from the Afghan plants soon enough and I'm curious how they'll turn out. I thin it will be a good mix that will hopefully cut down on some of the height and flowering period of the RBC. 

I'll be posting about it in the breeding thread when the time somes.

I think I've got the video sharing thing licked with the new phone and am trying to get them on the PC as I type. If all goes well I'll have some vids to share


----------



## bajafox (Feb 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> As for the DOG Kush, I can take a few cuttings anytime since I've got a couple flowering and 6-8 of them vegging. It wouldn't hurt any of the vegging girls to snip a couple off. I topped the bigger vegging DOG again too and could take up to 12 from her easy.


Let that DOG makes it's way down to my side of town


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's the slut now....almost there....frostynessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2011)

Ugh! Had a bulb fail yesterday at my house and now a ballast at the other place. Bummin...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2011)

Probably old news to many, but I lead a sheltered life and just found this little news story:

*[video]http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/pot-meets-pop-in-new-marijuana-soda-24035041[/video]*


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Probably old news to many, but I lead a sheltered life and just found this little news story:
> 
> *[video]http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/pot-meets-pop-in-new-marijuana-soda-24035041[/video]*


They actually taste pretty good, but at 10 - 20 bucks a pop, not worth it IMO


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> They actually taste pretty good, but at 10 - 20 bucks a pop, not worth it IMO


Yeah, that's crazy.
At that price, it better mess you up good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Ugh! Had a bulb fail yesterday at my house and now a ballast at the other place. Bummin...


Man, a run of bad luck that I hope stops for you, right quick!
I hope it didn't put a total crimp in your grows.


----------



## nas2007 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey boys hope every ones well specially you dst lol, starting a new thred Nas's CANNA Coco Pro - Blue Cheese & Armageddon grow


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2011)

had to put the 1000w light in the big tent and move the 600 bulb and ballast from that tent over to the small tent. I hooked up the 600 ballast that came out of my veg room when this bulb went out and 30 seconds or so later the bulb in the small tent flashed and went out. Tried the other ballast and nothing. Hooked up the ballast to the other bulb and it worked so I did what I had to do.

Now I have only a 4' t8 light for a 5x5 veg room. Hopefully Jack will be open tomorrow so I can get some replacement equipment. Mo money, mo money, mo money =/


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2011)

Tempted to just say fekk the digitals and just get a couple magnetics so I can at least repair them when they break. I don't like the extra heat and extra draw but having a light just stop working without being able to fix the damn thing sucks.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning folks. Hope you all have a good week. Some nice displays of porn for the normal quiet weekend period.

Take it easy, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning folks. Hope you all have a good week. Some nice displays of porn for the normal quiet weekend period.
> 
> Take it easy, DST


Not been a bad week, this one should be better though cos my livers will be dry.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Tempted to just say fekk the digitals and just get a couple magnetics so I can at least repair them when they break. I don't like the extra heat and extra draw but having a light just stop working without being able to fix the damn thing sucks.


Damn bro that sucks.....knock on wood....never had a ballast, bulb problem.....Lumatek and Galaxy ballast and I only use Hortilux bulbs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

DST and Mason showing us how its done nice work gents. I swear i saw a tribe of pygmies in your cave 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DST and Mason showing us how its done nice work gents. I swear i saw a tribe of pygmies in your cave 1BMM


shhhh...illegal immigrants


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

lmao you wiley coyote 1BMM hehehe


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Would like to share my new vid with you guys. Special thanks to the fairy for their part. So enjoy, I'm gonna grab a cafe and get a bit more Wake'n'bake on and I'll be back to catch up on what's going on.

[video=youtube;RAJGpuj6QNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAJGpuj6QNM&hd=1[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

Your video and audio match the high quality of your grow. Very well done.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning all..... ALL I CAN SAY IS ATTITUDES NEW PROMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Check it out


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning folks. Hope you all have a good week. Some nice displays of porn for the normal quiet weekend period.
> 
> Take it easy, DST


Mornin' DST. You too, brother. Going into week 2 of flower as we speak, so hopefully I'll be able to contribute some pr0n of my own here pretty soon lol.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 21, 2011)

here it is someone blow it up. lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Your video and audio match the high quality of your grow. Very well done.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof. Again I had a good time doing it. Glad you had a laugh at my little story too. Frozen assets is like the cherry (punchline) on top. 

I have a few pics to upload to my thread as well. I'm still missing my DSLR but I'm getting better with the phone camera. Here's a taste of the Jackhammer.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

A couple of random pics of the Engineers Dream.




Peace, DST


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 21, 2011)

what do you think my 1st grow - cheese cutting

day 1


day 6


day 7


day 8


day 9 - this morning


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Damn bro that sucks.....knock on wood....never had a ballast, bulb problem.....Lumatek and Galaxy ballast and I only use Hortilux bulbs.


Yeah the local hydro shop has a galaxy digi 600 ballast for $99 but it's 'as is' and I haven't asked him about it but am going to see if he's open today and go ask him. If it's new but just has no box or something I'll be buying that today. If it's used I might pick u a new magnetic 600.

Anyone use Artemis bulbs? There's a dude selling one on craigslis claiming it's new for $50 and I was considering getting it but have never ehard of it. Nobody around me sells the sunmaster ones (which is the other 600 I have is) and I can't exactly wait for shipping right now. Local mainly sells hortilux but he's pricey on his bulbs so I don't know what to do here. I need to get something today to avoid messing up some plants.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> what do you think my 1st grow - cheese cutting
> 
> day 1
> View attachment 1453566
> ...


They look good. What strain are they?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> what do you think my 1st grow - cheese cutting


Actually very nice. I want to do a nice neat single grow like that in my tent. What medium and size pots, please?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2011)

DST that Engineers Dream looks incredible! congrats. Also loving all the pron around here 
Well my todo list has grown out of control so I wont be around for a few days...


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah the local hydro shop has a galaxy digi 600 ballast for $99 but it's 'as is' and I haven't asked him about it but am going to see if he's open today and go ask him. If it's new but just has no box or something I'll be buying that today. If it's used I might pick u a new magnetic 600.
> 
> Anyone use Artemis bulbs? There's a dude selling one on craigslis claiming it's new for $50 and I was considering getting it but have never ehard of it. Nobody around me sells the sunmaster ones (which is the other 600 I have is) and I can't exactly wait for shipping right now. Local mainly sells hortilux but he's pricey on his bulbs so I don't know what to do here. I need to get something today to avoid messing up some plants.


Yes Dez. It's all I've been using since I started growing about a year ago. If you check out the beginning of my thread you will see info on the products I got. I pay 15 bucks for regular 80K HPS and 25 bucks for Super 88K bulbs. I'll pop a link on where I got them. off eBay, will ship worldwide, great rates. Not sure of quality because I never tried anything else. I had one issue with a dual arc bulb that blew. I explained about that when we were talking about customer service with Nirvana I think. Then I ordered 2 88K bulbs and put one in to replace a regular 80K (stored that as a back up), but the other day I had a power surge and the bulb wouldn't fire back up again, though it was trying. Not sure if it was just too hot butI didn't wait and threw in the other 88 and haven't tested the other yet. I will for you if your interested in the link, not the guy cause he's robbing someone or just paid too much himself. This guy sells ballast and stuff too. It was hard to find info on Artemis but they're a division of Britemore Lighting, or something like that. 

http://stores.ebay.ca/hobbylightsoneshop
Looks like they're having a sale too. 6pc 600watt HPS for under 140 bucks with 15 bucks shipping. http://cgi.ebay.ca/6pc-600W-LU600-SUPER-HPS-HYDROPONICS-GROW-LIGHTS-BULB-/270658441978?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3f048012fa


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

Well it will be better for me to just pay dude for his since I can get it today. The plants need something asap. I didn't see anywhere in their store where it said that any of those were artemis. The ones that just went out were those LU600 no name ones too. That's what came with the ballasts I bought so that's what I was using.

Thanks for the link though. I'll be calling the hydro shop in 15 minutes to see if he's open today and then hopefully heading over there to see what he can do for me before I go buy a bulb that is claimed to be new.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Well it will be better for me to just pay dude for his since I can get it today. The plants need something asap. I didn't see anywhere in their store where it said that any of those were artemis. The ones that just went out were those LU600 no name ones too. That's what came with the ballasts I bought so that's what I was using.
> 
> Thanks for the link though. I'll be calling the hydro shop in 15 minutes to see if he's open today and then hopefully heading over there to see what he can do for me before I go buy a bulb that is claimed to be new.


Ah. The old gotta have it yesterday trap. Well if your ever looking to stock up on some backups check them out again, they are definitely Artemis, Ive got pics on my thread of the packaging. Another Britemore brand is X Brite, which is what my dual arc was.


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> They look good. What strain are they?


Thanks for commenting
the cuttings are apparently original uk cheese I've had a smoke from the clones mothers...
please do follow my grow in 1st link of the signature...



duchieman said:


> Actually very nice. I want to do a nice neat single grow like that in my tent. What medium and size pots, please?


Thanks
9 x 11ltr square pots with individual trays


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 21, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> what do you think my 1st grow - cheese cutting
> 
> day 1
> View attachment 1453566
> ...


Very nice bro can't beat a bit of cheese.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll definitely check them out and will probably order up one or two to keep on hand. I picked up a 600 magnetic andhortilux bulb. I'm going to see if I can get any warranty help on the ballast that went bad.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

Lookin' good, Shangeet. You should check out my grow... almost an identical setup, with BB Cheese. You should be on my heels in no time. 

btw, I can't recommend SmartPots enough right now. My babies are just ripping in them!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I can't recommend SmartPots enough right now. My babies are just ripping in them!


Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to add my pr0n for the day. I dont have any big room right now or anything, but I have 8 different strains. 


All my new clones except for the Blue dream are doing well now.
I have
Blue Dream
Mango
Hindu Skunk
707 Headband, and they are 2 weeks old
The Afgoo and Purple Dawg are 23 days old. The Afgoo is 21" tall now tallest one.
The Bubba Kush and GDP are32 days old...all dates are from the day I bought the clones.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

The light situation has me concerned about hermies. They weren't in total darkness but it wasn't exactly lit up in the 5x5 either. Considering putting the 12 that are in 1gal pots into 3gal bags and flowering them now. Worried that if I just pit a light back over them and run 18/6 that some may hermie when I do flower them in a couple weeks. I'll keep the bigger plants under 18/6 though so I can take cuttings from them later.

What do you guys think? Are they likely to hermie if I keepvegging the 12 plants for another couple weeks?


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

So let me get this right Dez, you got a bulb down and are putting in a replacement? If they are in a veg state just now I don't think 1 day with low light, or even without light will do a massive amount....I would keep veggin if that is what you wanted to do originally. It's going to take a few days for the plant to start chemically changing due to photoperiod, imho.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> The light situation has me concerned about hermies. They weren't in total darkness but it wasn't exactly lit up in the 5x5 either. Considering putting the 12 that are in 1gal pots into 3gal bags and flowering them now. Worried that if I just pit a light back over them and run 18/6 that some may hermie when I do flower them in a couple weeks. I'll keep the bigger plants under 18/6 though so I can take cuttings from them later.
> 
> What do you guys think? Are they likely to hermie if I keepvegging the 12 plants for another couple weeks?


as long as you had some light during your normal time it will have the plants thinking daylight (heavy overcast) and should be no problem. my 2 cents


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

exactly^^^^^, they will be thinking someone has taken them for a day out in Northern Europe!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

Word bru. Thanks. I'll be pitting them in the bags today and will put the 1k HPS back in the veg until the growbright shows up. I'll put the new ballast and bulb inthe tent where the 1k is.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2011)

I didnt think light interruptions or fluctuations during veg would matter? I hope I dont get any hermies then! Mine get 19/5, but sometimes I get up and piss at 4 am b4 they turn back on.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 21, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Probably old news to many, but I lead a sheltered life and just found this little news story:
> 
> *[video]http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/pot-meets-pop-in-new-marijuana-soda-24035041[/video]*


I'm not a big soda drinker...but I might be able to be convinced to start consuming some. I wonder if you could lace coffee with thc?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> had to put the 1000w light in the big tent and move the 600 bulb and ballast from that tent over to the small tent. I hooked up the 600 ballast that came out of my veg room when this bulb went out and 30 seconds or so later the bulb in the small tent flashed and went out. Tried the other ballast and nothing. Hooked up the ballast to the other bulb and it worked so I did what I had to do.
> 
> Now I have only a 4' t8 light for a 5x5 veg room. Hopefully Jack will be open tomorrow so I can get some replacement equipment. Mo money, mo money, mo money =/


Dez, I was just reading an article discussing the problems with digital ballasts and lamps. Most of the lamps we use run on 60 hertz, I believe. The digital ballasts run at twenty thousand hertz, I believe. It is the difference in the hertz between the ballasts and lamps that causes so many lamp burnouts. Anyway that's what the article basically said. I think? there are lamps made for digital ballasts but I'm too stoned and lazy at the moment to look up the info.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 21, 2011)

Duchieman, I'm watching your video and smoking some white widow I've had around for a couple of months. It's actually my last bud, the top of the plant. I like to save my tops till last, gives them plenty of time to really cure well. I've grown the widow a couple of times now and have noticed, at least with the plants I grew, there seems to be two different growth patterns. I have not topped any of mine so I can't speak to that point but letting them grow straight up with maybe a supercrop here and there, one of the patterns is just a normal looking plant. The side branching is almost non-existent, all the side buds stay stuck to the main stalk, more or less. The other growth pattern is the one I like, the side branching grows almost straight up and with a bit of supercropping on the main stem, the canopy that develops is amazing. I'm talking foot and a half, two foot long side branches that grow straight up like they are all main colas.

Nice video, I watch these things and curse the gods for just recently letting me out of the cave I have been occupying for the past ten thousand years. Wish I knew how the hell to work today's gizmos.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

The sales staff at Best Buy can enlighten you...and in turn lighten your wallet.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about


Absolute agreement from me. I'll post up some new pics of mine after only four days in their new homes, they love it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2011)

PORNO SEEDS:EML(HALLE BERRY)

PORNO SEEDS:EML(LUCY LAWLESS)


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 21, 2011)

Genuity, I'm going to have a heart attack! Is that a blemish on one of your leaves??? Is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, I'm going to have a heart attack! Is that a blemish on one of your leaves??? Is nothing sacred anymore?


yes it is,and i knew ud be the one to notice..lol
jus a drop from the water wand...


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 21, 2011)

So here's the gang. Discounting the two plants still in the party cups, someone forgot to tell the one killing field it's supposed to be partying. The other is also a killing field but she is a few days behind the others. Anyway, from top left going down the column, ny47, shackzilla and blackjack. Top right, herijuana x big white, hericules and extrema. The hericules and extrema look very much similar to each other, the extrema is a bit bigger but the hericules is a week behind the extrema, the first bean didn't germinate so I had to do another, hence the lag. These are in three gallon smart post, the biggest I've used to date. I've used one and two gallon post before and have loved the way the root system grows into them.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'll definitely check them out and will probably order up one or two to keep on hand. I picked up a 600 magnetic andhortilux bulb. I'm going to see if I can get any warranty help on the ballast that went bad.


If you've never used a Hortilux you're gonna be shocked when you see how bright they are compared to the ghetto no namers.....you get the SuperHPS????


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> The light situation has me concerned about hermies. They weren't in total darkness but it wasn't exactly lit up in the 5x5 either. Considering putting the 12 that are in 1gal pots into 3gal bags and flowering them now. Worried that if I just pit a light back over them and run 18/6 that some may hermie when I do flower them in a couple weeks. I'll keep the bigger plants under 18/6 though so I can take cuttings from them later.
> 
> What do you guys think? Are they likely to hermie if I keepvegging the 12 plants for another couple weeks?


I've read where bigtime commercial growers will put the whole crop in 24-36hrs of darkness at the 12/12 flip....kicks em into the flower mode faster....no experience on this....just what I read.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

I did get the super HPS and I've heard of people doing that too. I was thinking that if my plants have been thinking it;s dark then this would be a good time to flower them but it sounds like they don't need to be flowered and should still be okay. I really wanted to veg them a little longer in the 3 gal containers so I can use them to replace the plants in the big scrog so this will work out.

If the consensus was that they might hermie I was going to draw the curtain on the 5x5 and flower them in there. I'd just move the reveg Afghan Kush clones and a couple other clones over under the t8 with the seedlings and other clones.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchieman, I'm watching your video and smoking some white widow I've had around for a couple of months. It's actually my last bud, the top of the plant. I like to save my tops till last, gives them plenty of time to really cure well. I've grown the widow a couple of times now and have noticed, at least with the plants I grew, there seems to be two different growth patterns. I have not topped any of mine so I can't speak to that point but letting them grow straight up with maybe a supercrop here and there, one of the patterns is just a normal looking plant. The side branching is almost non-existent, all the side buds stay stuck to the main stalk, more or less. The other growth pattern is the one I like, the side branching grows almost straight up and with a bit of supercropping on the main stem, the canopy that develops is amazing. I'm talking foot and a half, two foot long side branches that grow straight up like they are all main colas.
> 
> Nice video, I watch these things and curse the gods for just recently letting me out of the cave I have been occupying for the past ten thousand years. Wish I knew how the hell to work today's gizmos.


Seems to be here too. Even though the two older ones are both very indica like growth and buds. The two newer ones caught me off guard with that stretch, that's why I decided to go radical on it, and the other branches have really picked it up. I had to tie more branches down today too. It really opens the plant up though for all those branches to grow and flower, and we'll still have to see how they start looking soon. Of the older two, the one that I snapped the branch on and had to let loose is showing more sativa than the other but still has that mostly stalk flowering structure you speak of. 

About the technology. While I still think you have a few on me I've still had to play catchup from the time that I asked for a 40 channel base station for christmas. That was about the time Convoy and BJ and the Bear where big hits. But I've worked on it and I'll always say, if I had this when I was younger..Oh! And Whiteline Fever. Breaker breaker good buddy.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 21, 2011)

Been gone for the weekend so I got some catching up to do. I cut a bud off of my Galaxy Friday, and smoked it with some friends when I got back to my place tonight. That shit is kicking my ass pretty good and she still has a few weeks left. I wish I had taken pics of the bud before I cut it up. This bud has a nice texture, dense but spongey. And super sticky. A piney and fruity smell and flavor. Very nice flavor for no cure at all. Cant wait until she is done all the way, nice hybrid buzz head and body. Kind of making me tired right now after having been smoking only mid grade crap for a week or more. Glad she is falling over from weight, I gotta get in there tomorrow and tie the rest of her top up, along with the Wappa before those buds snap over. They might not be the biggest buds but they have a lot of weight from resin and oils. These are the stickiest, and definitely the most oily plants I have ever grown. I cant say for sure wether or not its the bud candy, but thats what its supposed to increase is the resin and oil production, and this is the first time I have used it, so far, it has proven itself effective to me. Some reading to do now, all kinds of threads to catch up on, and fridays episode of Spartacus Gods of the Arena to watch. Long stoned night for me!!! Oh and my new ash catcher came in, you can see it here, http://www.etsy.com/listing/58230137/pill-bottle-ash-catcher-with-splash
I think its cool the artist uses his most recently made piece as his advertisement. That is my ash catcher in the pics. This artist does great work, and makes the pieces to order. A lot of good artists on that website, and its not just pipes, its all kinds of hand made goodies at pretty good prices. I would check out the glass pipes section though, its got a great selection at great prices in my opinion. Take it easy club 600.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

I love etsy.....got a heady inline ashcatcher on the way!!!!!! I'll throw up pics when its here.Hopefully about two weeks or so....all custom baby!!!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice!! Who is the maker? Upon further review of the Galaxy I would have to say the flavor is that of Fruity Pebbles. Oh yeah, good shit. I have been looking for this flavor for a long time. I had some stuff back around 2001 that tasted like this and haven't had any since. That is until tonight. Tastey... back to spartacus.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulShineFamilyGlass.....I found a sick ass inline I liked in his sold section and I'm having him clone it with my own little twist....can't fkn wait...here is the original that caught my eye!!! http://www.etsy.com/transaction/13745508


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 21, 2011)

I have heard nothing but great things about them. I can't wait too see how yours comes out. Whats that going to cost you if you dont mind me asking? I love having something custom made. Direct contact with the glass blower is great. My ash catcher cost me $91 with shipping. Fucking great deal if you look at something like that in a shop or on aqualabs your talking a good $100 more. Etsy is my new favorite place for accessories. They dont have much of a selection for bongs, but all the extras you could want and if they dont have it someone can probably make it for you. Sometimes you don't hear back from certain artists for a long time though...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

$300....it's a little more than I wanted to spend...but oh well...It's a fully worked inline so I think it will be worth it...and he uses thick wall glass so I'm guessing it will have some weight....like you said...nothing but good things from Ray at SSFG.....he makes some sick ass tubes too....he will def. be blowing my next tube......he has good portfolio on his facebook....just go to etsy...look in his shop...and he has a shop announcement somewhere with his facebook name.....just friend him and you'll get to see all his work....sic sic sic!!!

My next purchase from him is gonna be a matching showerhead downstem for my current tube to match the inline....Pimping out my 2' ADS


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> The light situation has me concerned about hermies. They weren't in total darkness but it wasn't exactly lit up in the 5x5 either. Considering putting the 12 that are in 1gal pots into 3gal bags and flowering them now. Worried that if I just pit a light back over them and run 18/6 that some may hermie when I do flower them in a couple weeks. I'll keep the bigger plants under 18/6 though so I can take cuttings from them later.
> 
> What do you guys think? Are they likely to hermie if I keepvegging the 12 plants for another couple weeks?


From only 5 hours of low/no light, and they are still in veg? I think they should be fine, just think of it as a cloudy or rainy day in nature.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> From only 5 hours of low/no light, and they are still in veg? I think they should be fine, just think of it as a cloudy or rainy day in nature.


i give my plants 1 day a week of jus,two 26 watt cfls,and two mistings........in flower that is.

they love the rest,from a long work week.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

misting in flower....you do this till harvest.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> misting in flower....you do this till harvest.


yep,stop waterin a week befor chop,and mist,not spray!!,mist,real fine mist,like morning dew.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

Huhhhh......obviously doing this when they wake up so the lamp can burn off most?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2011)

got lots more on the to do list  she will be lookin great when Im done. 
After taking a second look at the pics it looks like Iv gone a little light crazy  somebody stop me!







These two lights aren't 600ds but for pr0n sake I thought I'd share.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 21, 2011)

Like those cooltubes with reflectors like that.....where they from???


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2011)

Hydro store. 6" cant remember how much tho.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> From only 5 hours of low/no light, and they are still in veg? I think they should be fine, just think of it as a cloudy or rainy day in nature.


They had only side lighting from a t8 fixture about 8' away from the time the light came on yesterday at 6PM until noon today when the light goes out for 6 hours and when the light came back on at 6PM I had the 1000W hooked back up.

@ Whodat - That looks sick bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> They had only side lighting from a t8 fixture about 8' away from the time the light came on yesterday at 6PM until noon today when the light goes out for 6 hours and when the light came back on at 6PM I had the 1000W hooked back up.
> 
> @ Whodat - That looks sick bro!


 Than to be honest, I wouldnt be worried, and continue on with what your plans were as if it never happened.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2011)

About a week to go on these Bitch's. 

Picked up some Beans from Nirvana for the Summertime, NYPD, Venus Flytrap, Master Kush and Swiss Cheese. First batch got beat down by an angry Customs Agent, but they sent another set to replace the fucked up ones. Bastard Customs Agents!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^where did the seeds come from that didn't make it^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

quick cut n shut job from the journal






psycho killer pheno #1




psycho killer #2




BRP cherry cheese 




casey jones




casey 




Dawgfood( smells incredible but at 10+ wks its not staying




Panama


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

damn whodat how many Watts you got in there!!?!?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys, don't mean to change the subject but it's a great day in Canada. This bill was to force judges to impose mandatory prison sentences for marijuana offenses. For growing 6 plants or more you get 6 months. Make hash, oil, or even edibles, and your looking at years. I have done my part and written my letters on this and we have finally beat it.
http://whyprohibition.ca/category/tags/s-10-0

Huge Cheers
Duchie

I'm going to sow a seed and name her Success!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys, don't mean to change the subject but it's a great day in Canada. This bill was to force judges to impose mandatory prison sentences for marijuana offenses. For growing 6 plants or more you get 6 months. Make hash, oil, or even edibles, and your looking at years. I have done my part and written my letters on this and we have finally beat it.
> http://whyprohibition.ca/category/tags/s-10-0
> 
> Huge Cheers
> ...


Nice work, Duchie. We can all make a difference with the little things... we don't need a huge, in the streets, Egyptian style revolution to make change. Although sometimes it does sound fun. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys, don't mean to change the subject but it's a great day in Canada. This bill was to force judges to impose mandatory prison sentences for marijuana offenses. For growing 6 plants or more you get 6 months. Make hash, oil, or even edibles, and your looking at years. I have done my part and written my letters on this and we have finally beat it.
> http://whyprohibition.ca/category/tags/s-10-0
> 
> Huge Cheers
> ...


how the hell were they going to try n pass that in canada!?!? thats some bull. props to you for doing your bit duchie


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

good news, Duchie I know a couple of lads from my wifes work who have just been hired by a firm in Toronto, I heard there is a coffeeshop there where you can also buy weed? Is that true?




duchieman said:


> Hey guys, don't mean to change the subject but it's a great day in Canada. This bill was to force judges to impose mandatory prison sentences for marijuana offenses. For growing 6 plants or more you get 6 months. Make hash, oil, or even edibles, and your looking at years. I have done my part and written my letters on this and we have finally beat it.
> http://whyprohibition.ca/category/tags/s-10-0
> 
> Huge Cheers
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn Don, those look great.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2011)

DST said:


> good news, Duchie I know a couple of lads from my wifes work who have just been hired by a firm in Toronto, I heard there is a coffeeshop there where you can also buy weed? Is that true?


Not quite. While we are very liberal with paraphernalia and we can legally purchase seeds "within" Canada (it's still illegal to import, I believe, more hypocracy), it is still illegal to grow and smoke, unless you possess a medical license, which is a joke here too. The U.S is way ahead of us when it comes to medical marijuana. The only reason we can buy seeds, in a nutshell, stems from one word in legislation passed around 98, and that word is "knowing". Someone cannot sell you seeds if they "know" they are going to germinate. Love our educated politicians. You can walk into places in Toronto and purchase anything you need including seeds, but as soon as you mention anything about germing and such, then the deals off. What your friends are probably referring to are "Compassion Centers". I'm not an expert on it all but if you get a license you can grow your own, have someone grow it for you, if they are licensed, or get it from the sole Government grower, which is apparently just crap. So compassion centers have sprouted that are challenging things a bit. Like the U.S you need a license to go there but they are not really legal and can be raided anytime, but haven't heard about that in some years. Again I'm not an authority. Here's a great link for your friends.
http://www.toronto420.com/index.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks man, and it makes it all the better only the panama came from a commercial breeder!


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2011)

*CLUB 600*

*THIS IS THE BEST PLACE TO BE!!!!!SOME OF THE BEST PEOPLE I KNOW,AND THAT IS REAL TALK....*


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^^^Agreed^^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

damn straight big back slaps all round peeps!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick cut n shut job from the journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some tasty looking colas Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

cheers Dez!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought this was a pretty funny track. 

Warning: If profanity or other explicit things offend you, move along and don't listen.
[video=youtube;bNQR_17JxZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNQR_17JxZM[/video]

It popped up on a station I have on last.fm and I couldn't stop laughing for a bit (course I was super high from a nice hash, White Widow, Proper Diesel session with the neighbor).


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^where did the seeds come from that didn't make it^^^


 They came from the Netherlands i believe. They were hella cool and sent the whole package again.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2011)

well for some reason I thought I could stay away for a few days but looks like I can't lol The pron is out of control and the conversations are interesting gen got it right, THE 600 ROCKS! 

@ Don GnT- The room is 8x8x8 with 4,400 watts of digi light. 

Its time to replace two of the 600ds and was thinking of going with MH. I would like the mixed spectrum but maybe 1,200w of MH is more then needed? maybe just go with 1-600 MH and the other 3-hps? Any input?


----------



## ghb (Feb 22, 2011)

whodat, looking real nice in the scrog department, even if you are cheating with the 1k lamps, hat off


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone for Cheesey Hot Dogs!

DOGxBX2 cheese.



sorry for the neck breaker..




It's a real dank one, it's taken on the little dark green og bud leaves and certainly the vigour of the Headband but luckily not the stretch of the OG so it looks a bit of a brute, imo. Getting little tinges of PM on it, grr....the stink is the sour milky, we shall see. I have crossed it with a Male DPQCheese and hopefully from the seeds we shall have some nice offspring to backcross with the DOG.

Peace,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks ghb  I know its all about the 600 in these parts, but I have no other pron to share at the moment. Gotta say tho, these nugs are solid!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice D!!!


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Anyone for Cheesey Hot Dogs!
> 
> DOGxBX2 cheese.
> 
> ...


This makes me look like a wiener grower, very nice bro


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2011)

Cheese Dogs?

I'll take two, hold the mustard, they are mouth-watering enough.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

I like me some cheese dogs, lol. Better make that four then.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2011)

Cheese Dogs haha looks awesome D!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Cheese Dogs?
> 
> I'll take two, hold the mustard, they are mouth-watering enough.
> 
> ...


really? now im craving cheesedogs. so its a joint and then a cheesedog.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you guys are all closet Food Channel fans. I bet your all watching a cooking show right now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I think you guys are all closet Food Channel fans. I bet your all watching a cooking show right now.


I was earlier, food wars


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't watch the food channel but don't mind dirtyin' some pots and pans in the kitchen now and then


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I think you guys are all closet Food Channel fans. I bet your all watching a cooking show right now.


 andrew zimmern....baby


billcollector99 said:


> I was earlier, food wars


 she is a lil sexy


Dezracer said:


> I don't watch the food channel but don't mind dirtyin' some pots and pans in the kitchen now and then


nothing better than some good home cooking.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2011)

The 600 is doing great today!! Lots of beautiful plants on display, good news from Canada, and even funny music! No need for other threads, when it is all here. 
I agree that there are some of the best ppl here on this thread!

My girls are growing so fast now I found one getting the chopper! That is she grew into the fan blades since I looked at her last night. I had to re-arrange things.
Looks like I will be needing a bigger area for them. What to do...what to do...?


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2011)

bump dat DOG X BX2 CHESSE

that looks real good D,i was wonderin when those to would meet up!!!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone run dual 600w hps in a 4x4 grow space? I was on craigslist looking for random deals and found a lumatek 600w digital ballast, 600w bulb and yield master 2 for $300. I emailed the guy and he's willing to do $250 for the whole thing, only used one cycle. I was going to use the hood to replace my cool tube in my flower room and keep my old bulb as a backup but now I'm contemplating running both side by side while the weather is good.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2011)

I ran dual 600's in a 4x5 space, but there was open sides. Not sure if you meant sealed 4x4 or not?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, sorry, I meant to say in a Secret Jardin DR120 4 x 4 sealed. Both my ballast will be switchable so I'd be able to run any combination of settings depending on the weather, even running both of them at their lowest setting (360wx2) would be 100w more than I'm running now 

My other idea was to swap out my cool tube from my flower tent with the Yield Master II, buy a 600w mh bulb and run the cool tube in my veg tent...

I hate finding deals on craigslist, I always feel like I have to buy a good deal even if I don't necessarily need it...hahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Has anyone run dual 600w hps in a 4x4 grow space? I was on craigslist looking for random deals and found a lumatek 600w digital ballast, 600w bulb and yield master 2 for $300. I emailed the guy and he's willing to do $250 for the whole thing, only used one cycle. I was going to use the hood to replace my cool tube in my flower room and keep my old bulb as a backup but now I'm contemplating running both side by side while the weather is good.


I'm running two in a 4 1/2 x 5 1/2 area with a 8,500 btu a/c...no tubes, just open hoods without any heat issues.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Cheese Dogs?
> 
> I'll take two, hold the mustard, they are mouth-watering enough.
> 
> ...





Dezracer said:


> I like me some cheese dogs, lol. Better make that four then.





1badmasonman said:


> Cheese Dogs haha looks awesome D!!!!!


Seems like we need cheese dogs all around, I'll bite.

Gentleman and I wish I could say ladies, great job on the greenery, I must admit, we have come a long way in a year. The bud porn just seems to get better and better. A collective bow is in order.

And genuity, I am just stunned to see that from you. Sorry I had to be the one to mention it but it is so out of the ordinary for you. One day I hope to get close to your growing abilities.

DST, what to say, your grows are starting to look like genuity's and every time I seem to log on you have something different going. My casey is still rather green smelling, she's only been in jars for not even a week. Lovely plant she was, looking forward to enjoying her full effects in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Cheese Dogs?
> 
> I'll take two, hold the mustard, they are mouth-watering enough.
> 
> ...





Dezracer said:


> I like me some cheese dogs, lol. Better make that four then.





billcollector99 said:


> I was earlier, food wars


I would like to see a Man versus pot versus food show myself.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2011)

New TV reality show _Stoner's Kitchen, a munchies delight_ starring To High as your host.


cof


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Lookin' good, Shangeet. You should check out my grow... almost an identical setup, with BB Cheese. You should be on my heels in no time.
> 
> btw, I can't recommend SmartPots enough right now. My babies are just ripping in them!


How's they now...

View attachment 1456424
View attachment 1456422
View attachment 1456426
View attachment 1456423
View attachment 1456425

check my grow...
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/409878-shangeets-first-grow-cheese-cuttings.html

opinions are welcome...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2011)

@shangeet: nice looking girls


----------



## chris grover (Feb 22, 2011)

u wanna sell that shit to me?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2011)

chris grover said:


> u wanna sell that shit to me?


 Kinda looks like he just got it so I wouldn't think he would want to, but hey, no shame in asking...right?

Harm, I meant harm, not shame. No HARM in asking. Really.


----------



## indecline (Feb 22, 2011)

on a side note.
Im pretty baked (AK47).. really baked actually.
half way through watching hero at 30,000 feet... just got an urge to tell you to watch it. one of those great stoner documentarys.

odd that this site is the first place i come... keep up the good work.


stay high.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2011)

Newborns in the nursery today! Please welcome Jackhammer F and G, Cheesberry Haze# 2 and another of Princess C's offspring WYDJ #2, which this time came up side by side with the big girls. Hi ho, hi ho......


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice plants everyone, not much to say on my part, just hoping things are finished up in the next 3 weeks or so. I have been fucking sick and haven't got shit done yet. I have yet to release the fairy on her way to the recipient of her beans due to this reason, so to person awaiting those, I apologize. I will get that done asap. Take care everyone, time for me to go hit a bong.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 22, 2011)

the 600 is my permanent home! i dont even post in my own journal anymore since more people seem to enjoy what i have to offer here. thanks for the support and the props from everyone throughout the time ive been here! if it wasnt for you guys i probably would have left RIU a good while ago.

Don- amazing PRON! i can only hope my DOG turns out near as good as yours! i would say that the commercial breeders dont got anything against our great breeders here in the 600!

DST- i love cheese dogs! sign me up for the next BBQ!

Whodat- i say stick to the HPS unless you will be able to either rotate the MH from hood to hood or move the plants every few days so each get an equal exposure to its blue spectrum. or possibly do two out of the four and stagger them so you will have a good mix of spectrum.

Duchie- glad to hear the good news! im surprised to hear that Canada is behind the US in MMJ. hope they catch up and even surpass the US! i had always thought BC was a legal area.

old fart- ill record that show! let me know when you need some extra chefs!

heres my contribution to the greatest family on RIU!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the 600 is my permanent home! i dont even post in my own journal anymore since more people seem to enjoy what i have to offer here. thanks for the support and the props from everyone throughout the time ive been here! if it wasnt for you guys i probably would have left RIU a good while ago.
> 
> Don- amazing PRON! i can only hope my DOG turns out near as good as yours! i would say that the commercial breeders dont got anything against our great breeders here in the 600!
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. We do like it here. Fooking love it!! Yeah bud! Killlling it. Yum yum.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


>



Biggity bump bump! very nice LG!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the 600 is my permanent home! i dont even post in my own journal anymore since more people seem to enjoy what i have to offer here. thanks for the support and the props from everyone throughout the time ive been here! if it wasnt for you guys i probably would have left RIU a good while ago.
> 
> Don- amazing PRON! i can only hope my DOG turns out near as good as yours! i would say that the commercial breeders dont got anything against our great breeders here in the 600!
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me with those pics?! Those are so frosty they gave me the chills, brrr!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 22, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> They came from the Netherlands i believe. They were hella cool and sent the whole package again.



Hah....LOL....I mean...what company....Attitude??Nirvana???


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks damn good....you chopin'???


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for all the positive words guys and for the bump there whodat! i know my PRON will always have a home here haha! ive got to give you guys all i got as i wont have any to share in a couple weeks to come, except some veg or early flower. 

endls- im pushing the limits for that one, its GDP in week 9 and has a lower nug pollenated for my own breeding purposes. i might have to pull it down soon though as it definetly looks ready but still keeps pushing out a few white hairs and im usually against pulling with white hairs. im also hoping it will turn purp in its last week or so before it hits the scissors.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome pics coming in from all over out there!
Goofing around with more youtube uploading tonight.
A short vid showing my clones (_two have been transplanted out of their 4-oz starter cups_). All three are doing fine, and getting better.
All donor plants are exploding with growth. 
Getting almost an inch a day now, and they're 11" tall, so it will be a week or so until I flip to 12/12 to see what comes of them.
I did a butchered rendition of the harmony from Pachalbel's "Canon" as background music with my bass to soothe all those savage breasts out there (*but I did it in C# instead of in D . Yeah, that's how I roll  ).

[video=youtube;9xwSIjqWec8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xwSIjqWec8[/video]

Peace!


(*another recommended tune)

[video=youtube;7s8yoJQXuFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s8yoJQXuFg[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2011)

It's only week 1.5 pr0n, which might not be too interesting, but figured I'd share it anyway. Cheese. Organic.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

That's dope Doobie. Lovin the bass guitar and the effects at the beginning of the vid. Very cool bru.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> It's only week 1.5 pr0n, which might not be too interesting, but figured I'd share it anyway. Cheese. Organic.


 
Very nice looking group mang.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 23, 2011)

gotta love my new 600 setup


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Much love in the 600. Respect you you all. 

Think I'll chop something today, probably my Psycho Killers which are well due for it. Pics later if I manage to with such sticky mits (no plastic gloves in house at the moment....)

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

I am a wee bit high right about now.
Rebellion agents have successfully infiltrated Vader's inner sanctum and we have secured a voice recording of Vader himself, and it doesn't sound good for the Alliance."
(*_Recorded myself right after I'd smoked an entire joint as big as my pinky finger while trying to figure out how to turn on the "Pitchbend" control for my GT-10B's footpedal with my microphone attached and was making a separate input profile to accommodate an un-powered mic when I decided to turn on the footpedal's "Pitchbend" feature.) _) 
(**Darth Vader trying to figure out his voice syntesizer after a few too many bowls of Purple Wookie Haze *)
(*s_poiler alert: he figures it out right at the end of the clip_)

[video=youtube;UoqZId5paFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoqZId5paFE[/video]


Peace!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

damn 600 is going hard of late! props DST that thing is a brute! 

little grower that looks real tasty too!

BOBO never underestimate the draw of the cheeeeeeese!


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I am a wee bit high right about now.
> Rebellion agents have successfully infiltrated Vader's inner sanctum and we have secured a voice recording of Vader himself, and it does'nt sound good for the Alliance."
> (*_Recorded myself right after I'd smoked an entire joint as big as my pinky finger while trying to figure out how to turn on the "Pitchbend" control for my GT-10B's footpedal with my microphone attached and was making a separate input profile to accommodate an un-powered mic when I decided to turn on the footpedal's "Pitchbend" feature.) _)
> (**Darth Vader trying to figure out his voice syntesizer after a few too many bowls of Purple Wookie Haze *)
> ...


 LMAO. nothing beter to do 3 in the morning? i listened to the whole thing.....  bong rips make it funny!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL, Must...have.....The Pitchblend!!! OK, I know, different movie.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Mad as a box of frogs Doobie!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 23, 2011)

So i finally started Germing some seeds I am going with 1 Sour Cream, 1 Nirvana White Widow, and 1 Pineapple Express. Im also popping about 5 Bag seeds if any make it they are going straight into flowering( 2 Watermelon Kush Bagseed, 2 Toe jam Bagseed, 1 Og Kush Bagseed and i believe the last is Headband bagseed) if they all pop i will have one hell of a selection. This time I AM DETERMINED TO KEEP IT ORGANIZED and now that i only work 4 days a week it should be no problem


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Very nice looking group mang.


Thanks, Dez. Just 8 more weeks lol. Have a good day DST/everyone . . .


----------



## duchieman (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, this one's for Doobie, and others of course. Don't know if you've heard them. 

[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]

OK, better make it a double shot of Primus

[video=youtube;r4OhIU-PmB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck with that line up Hotsause! Holding thumbs for your OG Kush bagseed to do something nice. Everyone should have at least one OG in their life, lol. Good to see you bru, peace out, DST



Hotsause said:


> So i finally started Germing some seeds I am going with 1 Sour Cream, 1 Nirvana White Widow, and 1 Pineapple Express. Im also popping about 5 Bag seeds if any make it they are going straight into flowering( 2 Watermelon Kush Bagseed, 2 Toe jam Bagseed, 1 Og Kush Bagseed and i believe the last is Headband bagseed) if they all pop i will have one hell of a selection. This time I AM DETERMINED TO KEEP IT ORGANIZED and now that i only work 4 days a week it should be no problem


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Took a trip down memory lane this morning by watching some Chapelle show.

This was always funny to me:
[video=youtube;RuJHedqXcIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuJHedqXcIM&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Took a trip down memory lane this morning by watching some Chapelle show.
> 
> This was always funny to me:
> [video=youtube;RuJHedqXcIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuJHedqXcIM&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


 Lol, A fucking shark ate me....Drink Bitch!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the videos I shot on the PC but Google won't let me set up a new Youtube account. I keep getting an error that says certain age requirements have to be met to set up an account. I have a youtube account but A lot of people I know have the user ID and could see the vids I post and most don't know I grow.

Anyone have a suggestion as to a different place to host the videos? I'm going try vimeo and I'll ask my brother in a minute too. I know he does his own web hosting but don't know anything about it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have the videos I shot on the PC but Google won't let me set up a new Youtube account. I keep getting an error that says certain age requirements have to be met to set up an account. I have a youtube account but A lot of people I know have the user ID and could see the vids I post and most don't know I grow.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to a different place to host the videos? I'm going try vimeo and I'll ask my brother in a minute too. I know he does his own web hosting but don't know anything about it.


 photobucket is free

If they see your ip and say you have an account you coulkd go as far as to use an ip blocker.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. I think that's what's happenning with Google. I was considering trying to set one up through my phone over the cel network and not use my wifi.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> OK, this one's for Doobie, and others of course. Don't know if you've heard them.
> 
> [video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]
> 
> ...


Primus is my second favorite after Rush. 
I saw Primus in concert in 1996 and they killed everyone in the audience. It was awesome!
The 1990's were a very hazy decade for me, but I will always remember the Primus concert with crystal clarity.
Thanks for the links!
Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have the videos I shot on the PC but Google won't let me set up a new Youtube account. I keep getting an error that says certain age requirements have to be met to set up an account. I have a youtube account but A lot of people I know have the user ID and could see the vids I post and most don't know I grow.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to a different place to host the videos? I'm going try vimeo and I'll ask my brother in a minute too. I know he does his own web hosting but don't know anything about it.


There is a chance that the year of birth you used when you signed up for your google mail account was set to a year that makes youtube think you're not old enough. (*_I always set my year of birth to 1901, so they think I'm a geezer, I guess_)
Easy to check & change if needed. 
Just a thought from a frog-mad stoner with pitchbend capabilities.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 23, 2011)

im either getting nextgen 600's or something else. what do you think?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Someone on a different thread (Gastanker)told me how to use macro settings on my camera, so here is a pic of a Caboose bud from my spider mite grow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have the videos I shot on the PC but Google won't let me set up a new Youtube account. I keep getting an error that says certain age requirements have to be met to set up an account. I have a youtube account but A lot of people I know have the user ID and could see the vids I post and most don't know I grow.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion as to a different place to host the videos? I'm going try vimeo and I'll ask my brother in a minute too. I know he does his own web hosting but don't know anything about it.


I just set up a couple of fake gmail accounts to see what the youngest you can say you are and still get an account and the minimum age is 6 years old. If I set the birth year to 2006 it denies me with the same age restriction message you're getting, but switch the year to 2005 and I'm old enough to e-mail!
Hope that's all the problem is with your attempts.
Peace!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just set up a couple of fake gmail accounts to see what the youngest you can say you are and still get an account and the minimum age is 6 years old. If I set the birth year to 2006 it denies me with the same age restriction message you're getting, but switch the year to 2005 and I'm old enough to e-mail!
> Hope that's all the problem is with your attempts.
> Peace!


VIMEO! That's what I use for the same reason. If u r doing HD it is better than you tube


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> im either getting nextgen 600's or something else. what do you think?


I don't use those myself, but if it lives up to the marketing it looks pretty good. 
I run a Galaxy 600w and thoroughly happy with it, but it looks like a ballast. 
A good looking ballast, but full-sized, green & finned: there is no stealth incorporated into it's case. 
Hope someone who's used the one you're looking into will chime in. Less than $200 for an electronic ballast is a good price.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> VIMEO! That's what I use for the same reason. If u r doing HD it is better than you tube


 I just signed up for a free Vimeo acct.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother... I love the new avatar. "Nobody fucks with the Jesus" , lol. Love that shit.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 23, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> So i finally started Germing some seeds I am going with 1 Sour Cream, 1 Nirvana White Widow, and 1 Pineapple Express. Im also popping about 5 Bag seeds if any make it they are going straight into flowering( 2 Watermelon Kush Bagseed, 2 Toe jam Bagseed, 1 Og Kush Bagseed and i believe the last is Headband bagseed) if they all pop i will have one hell of a selection. This time I AM DETERMINED TO KEEP IT ORGANIZED and now that i only work 4 days a week it should be no problem


Loved the sour cream, nice smoke and one can never go wrong with some widow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

@Jigfresh:
TBL was an awesome flick, and Turturro is a god among men!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

never heard of that movie.....?

* the Big Lebowski...got it
*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> never heard of that movie.....?
> 
> * the Big Lebowski...got it
> *


[video=youtube;u-IterwA_-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-IterwA_-E[/video]

and check this out, too:

[video=youtube;FbmqEiqMq4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbmqEiqMq4Y[/video]


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 23, 2011)

i can get 2 6's for 400$ they only run 2.8 amps on 240 and look sick so i figured id try em. they got 3 year in store replacement and 2 year pro rated. buyin em from a shop for warranty purposes. i already got a 1000 lumatek just like the options on the nextgen 600/400's.


someone else CHIME IN!



DoobieBrother said:


> I don't use those myself, but if it lives up to the marketing it looks pretty good.
> I run a Galaxy 600w and thoroughly happy with it, but it looks like a ballast.
> A good looking ballast, but full-sized, green & finned: there is no stealth incorporated into it's case.
> Hope someone who's used the one you're looking into will chime in. Less than $200 for an electronic ballast is a good price.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

I set up a vimeo account earlier and loaded the videos but it still hasn't converted them. I think my IP is flagged with google because I even tried to set one up with my wife's email address and her info but no dice.

I have some other videos I shot with the phone of my kids that I edited and tried to post on FB and Youtube but they both say they can't convert the file type wlmp which is windows live movie maker. I downlaoded it through Zune so I could load and edit videos from the phone but it would seem it was pointless. My wife can't even open them at her work from the email I sent her.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have some other videos I shot with the phone of my kids that I edited and tried to post on FB and Youtube but they both say they can't convert the file type wlmp which is windows live movie maker. I downlaoded it through Zune so I could load and edit videos from the phone but it would seem it was pointless. My wife can't even open them at her work from the email I sent her.


The wlmp file is a project file that was created & used by Windows Live MovieMaker, and is not the actual video clip. 
You can open the file in Windows Live MovieMaker and then tell it to save the movie (_clip_).
Click on "File" then click "Save Movie" in the upper left menu bar and you should be given a range of choices regarding quality, and then save it to your hard drive. 
Just make sure you open the wlmp file on the computer that has all of the video clips you want to publish as it needs access to the video/audio files so it can use the info in the wlmp file to publish your movies. 
Then you can e-mail it to anyone and upload for viewing to any website.
Hope that helps.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I set up a vimeo account earlier and loaded the videos but it still hasn't converted them. I think my IP is flagged with google because I even tried to set one up with my wife's email address and her info but no dice.
> 
> I have some other videos I shot with the phone of my kids that I edited and tried to post on FB and Youtube but they both say they can't convert the file type wlmp which is windows live movie maker. I downlaoded it through Zune so I could load and edit videos from the phone but it would seem it was pointless. My wife can't even open them at her work from the email I sent her.


 You should try "Real Hide IP" from somewhere like Demonoid or another torrent site...

Ill link it if you want.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I set up a vimeo account earlier and loaded the videos but it still hasn't converted them. I think my IP is flagged with google because I even tried to set one up with my wife's email address and her info but no dice.
> 
> I have some other videos I shot with the phone of my kids that I edited and tried to post on FB and Youtube but they both say they can't convert the file type wlmp which is windows live movie maker. I downlaoded it through Zune so I could load and edit videos from the phone but it would seem it was pointless. My wife can't even open them at her work from the email I sent her.


Hmm that is weird. I made a completely new email with a new name and used that for my account... I did a hotmail account and have yet to let it link up with Google anything. Google is the fucking devil.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> You should try "Real Hide IP" from somewhere like Demonoid or another torrent site...
> 
> Ill link it if you want.


Ohhhh shmart u r Bassman. I like your sneakiness. Lemme see if I can plus rep u from my phone.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Ohhhh shmart u r Bassman. I like your sneakiness. Lemme see if I can plus rep u from my phone.


 Thanx Bobotrank for the reps!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> The wlmp file is a project file that was created & used by Windows Live MovieMaker, and is not the actual video clip.
> You can open the file in Windows Live MovieMaker and then tell it to save the movie (_clip_).
> Click on "File" then click "Save Movie" in the upper left menu bar and you should be given a range of choices regarding quality, and then save it to your hard drive.
> Just make sure you open the wlmp file on the computer that has all of the video clips you want to publish as it needs access to the video/audio files so it can use the info in the wlmp file to publish your movies[/I]).
> ...


Thanks mang! I asked my brother but he's working so he said he'd figure it out for me this evening but I think you're right. I didn't remember that I had to do something smiilar using the regular Windows Movie Maker with all of my other videos (riding, kids, etc) that were shot form our cannon video camera. I didn't actually save the movie after editing these.

You da man!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks mang! I asked my brother but he's working so he said he'd figure it out for me this evening but I think you're right. I didn't remember that I had to do something smiilar using the regular Windows Movie Maker with all of my other videos (riding, kids, etc) that were shot form our cannon video camera. I didn't actually save the movie after editing these.
> 
> You da man!


Right on! Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks mang! I asked my brother but he's working so he said he'd figure it out for me this evening but I think you're right. I didn't remember that I had to do something smiilar using the regular Windows Movie Maker with all of my other videos (riding, kids, etc) that were shot form our cannon video camera. I didn't actually save the movie after editing these.
> 
> You da man!


No problemo!
I did the same thing with the regular version of MovieMaker the first time I used it: saved the project and thought that meant it saved the video I worked on, but couldn't open the .wmp file in anything until I realized it was just a project file and I hadn't actually "published" the video. I hate the term "publish" when used by MovieMaker.
Peace!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2011)

For shits and giggles 

[video=youtube;nhCyUsegLLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhCyUsegLLo[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 23, 2011)

Check out the swollen calyxes on this NLxSK. Love the continuous pr0n here. Gotta do my part!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> i can get 2 6's for 400$ they only run 2.8 amps on 240 and look sick so i figured id try em. they got 3 year in store replacement and 2 year pro rated. buyin em from a shop for warranty purposes. i already got a 1000 lumatek just like the options on the nextgen 600/400's.
> 
> 
> someone else CHIME IN!


sounds like a good deal, what are you waiting for?


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Billcollector - I love that you made an avatar out of that 


I uploaded the videos to vimeo but it will be a while before it converts them so they can be viewed.


----------



## indecline (Feb 23, 2011)

seen that flying around, shame no-one slipped a live bullet in there, or provided us with a headshot. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> @ Billcollector - I love that you made an avatar out of that
> 
> 
> .


 Thats what happens when you don't pay your bills. Lol


----------



## Sytha (Feb 23, 2011)

Some nice 600watter budporn for u lads and ladies


White Widow
View attachment 1458246

Jack Herer

View attachment 1458250

Should be done in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Let's see if it works now, lol.
[video=vimeo;20308361]http://www.vimeo.com/20308361[/video]

[video=vimeo;20307816]http://www.vimeo.com/20307816[/video]

Let meh know if you guys can view it.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Sytha said:


> Some nice 600watter budporn for u lads and ladies
> 
> 
> White Widow
> ...


Nice budzzz.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2011)

Your video's highlight your healthy grow and sweet grow area..well done


cof


----------



## indecline (Feb 23, 2011)

how dissapointed would you be with these buds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tRKH7HJME4


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks cof. You can see the damage done to the Purple Haze, a Headband and one of the Jack Herers by the mites in the flower vid. They look good for the most part though and will make it to harvest so I won't complain.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

success DEZ! glad to get a good look at your grow, i think its the first time for me seeing that and i was surprised you had so much going on!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> success DEZ! glad to get a good look at your grow, i think its the first time for me seeing that and i was surprised you had so much going on!


 I figured there was a lot, but was still surprised myself! 
Good looking grow, and hope that mite situation is solved.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Blueberry Gum ~ Two different Pheno's ~ Both smell amazing ~ As you can see one looks like a better yielder, we will see ~ 5.5 weeks flowering ~ Each is under its own 600HPS ~ 10gal Smart Pot's






















*


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in too much pain to head over there tonight so I'll be going in the morning to check on the bug situation, feed the girls and top off the res on the hydro. I'll let you know how it looks but it was looking much improved on my last visit. I'm just hoping to find things still headed in that same direction.

Thanks for the props. Glad you guys like it.

I've got things set up where the veg room wil eventually be inside the tents over there and the flowering will be open in the room. I'll only be using my house for breeding and stuff. I'm pretty happy to finally have things nailed down and can see a little more organization in the near future since I only really like chaos when racing. In that instance, I find chaos usually worked to my advantage and I could usually see clearly when others could not. It's probably just my ADD, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha! That movie (swamp thing) used to give me nightmares as a kid.

Killer looking plants though.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> success DEZ! glad to get a good look at your grow, i think its the first time for me seeing that and i was surprised you had so much going on!


I would rep you but it won't let me. Catch ya next time though, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Blueberry Gum ~ Two different Pheno's ~ Both smell amazing ~ As you can see one looks like a better yielder, we will see ~ 5.5 weeks flowering ~ Each is under its own 600HPS ~ 10gal Smart Pot's
> *


Is this Sagamartha's or someone elses? I've got some Bubbleberry seeds from them that I'm fookin' itchin to crack. . .


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Blueberry Gum ~ Two different Pheno's ~ Both smell amazing ~ As you can see one looks like a better yielder, we will see ~ 5.5 weeks flowering ~ Each is under its own 600HPS ~ 10gal Smart Pot's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good Swamp


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Let's see if it works now, lol.
> [video=vimeo;20308361]http://www.vimeo.com/20308361[/video]
> 
> [video=vimeo;20307816]http://www.vimeo.com/20307816[/video]
> ...


DEZ - i never realized you were soil and hydro - - you're a maniac my brother!!! I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Guys, some pics for you. I'll start with my freak show.


Princess C's offspring, 1st seed planted. I posted it on the breeders too. It's been like this from day 1 with foliage starting off yellow and turning green as it grows. 



One of two The Purps that were topping gone wrong. These Purps tend to grow stock, stem and leaf but budding at the nodes is really slow and delayed. You can see the top right above the 1st node. 


This is the other and the pearl necklace in the second shot confirms a male today and out he came. He will be culled tomorrow. 


White Widow Max 32 days 12/12



Basil buds. I really think all beginners should plant a basil plant and practice topping and stuff on it.



My Queen


Duchie


----------



## duchieman (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope I remember everyone here. 

Dez, great to see your grow. I hope one someday soon I will be able to use what I'm learning here and help some med patients here.
Doobie. Kinda figured you'd be a Primus fan. Would love to see them, too old for the pit, but the rest would be a blast. 
Sytha. You know I'm watching those two plants.
SwampGrower69, would like to know more about your grow, You have 1 plant under each light and that's it, and are the lights in the same room or seperate?

Can anyone tell me what's up with this like thing. Alot of times when I want it, it's not there, then other times it is. Not sure if I'm missing something. Finally I got turned on to a kind of horticulture guru around these parts today when I was hunting around for some mychorrizae. The guy ended up referring me to a plant product supplier in my province that will help me and he highly recommends them. He also pointed out a place only a short drive from me that does custom blend soils that he also uses. I then plugged him for one more bit of info and asked where I can get some Red Wigglers to start my composter and he told me to pop by and he'll give me what I need out of his bin, he normally just gives them away anyway. The guy even called me back, through the caller ID, and told me he found the web page for the plant product company and gave me the phone number. Love meeting good people with good business sense and just plain kindness.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Is this Sagamartha's or someone elses? I've got some Bubbleberry seeds from them that I'm fookin' itchin to crack. . .


 Those are Blueberry Gum's from G13 Labs. Their "Blueberry x Bubble Gum".


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I hope I remember everyone here.
> 
> Dez, great to see your grow. I hope one someday soon I will be able to use what I'm learning here and help some med patients here.
> Doobie. Kinda figured you'd be a Primus fan. Would love to see them, too old for the pit, but the rest would be a blast.
> ...


Yes i have two Blueberry Gum's there and each one is under its own 600watt HPS. I have a 8'x4'x6.5' grow tent with three air cooled 600watt HPS's. I have two more plants in the tent under one of the 600's and when the Blue Gum's are done flowering the other two plants will be put under their own 600 and i'll bring in two more plants from veg to be put under a 600. I harvest every 4 to 5 weeks this way.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> Those are Blueberry Gum's from G13 Labs. Their "Blueberry x Bubble Gum".


ahhhhhh that's right. I couldn't remember who did blueberry gum, or what the deal with it was. I remember a batch of bubbleberry I got back in the day, and it's stuck with me as one of the most amazing strains I've ever smoked. I would imagine G13's is relatively similar... you'll have to give us a smoke report.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> i can get 2 6's for 400$ they only run 2.8 amps on 240 and look sick so i figured id try em. they got 3 year in store replacement and 2 year pro rated. buyin em from a shop for warranty purposes. i already got a 1000 lumatek just like the options on the nextgen 600/400's.
> 
> 
> someone else CHIME IN!


Im using 600w nextgen ballast with digilux bulb and the combo seems to be doing the trick light wise.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 23, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> Yes i have two Blueberry Gum's there and each one is under its own 600watt HPS. I have a 8'x4'x6.5' grow tent with three air cooled 600watt HPS's. I have two more plants in the tent under one of the 600's and when the Blue Gum's are done flowering the other two plants will be put under their own 600 and i'll bring in two more plants from veg to be put under a 600. I harvest every 4 to 5 weeks this way.


So many different ways we get it to harvest. So you harvest 2 plants every 4 to 5, but Im curious of your yield and does it justify running the three 600's. Guess you get asked that alot?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.plantprod.com/upload/File/PlantProd2010ProductGuide.pdf

Visited the web site for the company this guy recommended, big company. Found their product catalog and it's chalk full of info on soil mixes, hydro rates of all kinds, info on pests and control, including mites! LOL Just throwin it out there dudes.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a look at the jungle I call a closet:


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

FULL HOUSE! nice jig, how far along are they?


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 24, 2011)

hope yall dont mind im in. i was a 400w guy for a long time but now that i got to start from scratch i moved on up here are some pics of my set up

View attachment 1459012View attachment 1459006View attachment 1459011View attachment 1459004View attachment 1459007View attachment 1459016View attachment 1459010


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> @Jigfresh:
> TBL was an awesome flick, and Turturro is a god among men!


He can even make an Adam Sadler film good....You underestimate his sneakiness!!! You loose. haha.



Dezracer said:


> Let's see if it works now, lol.
> [video=vimeo;20308361]http://www.vimeo.com/20308361[/video]
> 
> [video=vimeo;20307816]http://www.vimeo.com/20307816[/video]
> ...


Yup, I can see it. Screens looking full (even with the light off!! oops) Is that another light playing up Dez?



indecline said:


> how dissapointed would you be with these buds.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tRKH7HJME4


Sorry, I got bored with the guy after 1 minute...were they a bit sad or good looking buds?



duchieman said:


> Hey Guys, some pics for you. I'll start with my freak show.
> 
> 
> Princess C's offspring, 1st seed planted. I posted it on the breeders too. It's been like this from day 1 with foliage starting off yellow and turning green as it grows.
> ...





duchieman said:


> I hope I remember everyone here.
> 
> Dez, great to see your grow. I hope one someday soon I will be able to use what I'm learning here and help some med patients here.
> Doobie. Kinda figured you'd be a Primus fan. Would love to see them, too old for the pit, but the rest would be a blast.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better...like the BASIL PRON!!!!! Boom boom. lol.





jigfresh said:


> Here's a look at the jungle I call a closet:
> 
> View attachment 1458951View attachment 1458952View attachment 1458954View attachment 1458955View attachment 1458957View attachment 1458958View attachment 1458959View attachment 1458961View attachment 1458962View attachment 1458964View attachment 1458965View attachment 1458966


Looks busy lad, hows the temps now with the 1k?



Budmasterflash said:


> hope yall dont mind im in. i was a 400w guy for a long time but now that i got to start from scratch i moved on up here are some pics of my set up
> 
> View attachment 1459014View attachment 1459013View attachment 1459005View attachment 1459012View attachment 1459006View attachment 1459011View attachment 1459004View attachment 1459007View attachment 1459016View attachment 1459010


Welcome and thanks for the share of the pics.

Hope you all have a great day, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

Simple but true....

Just a quick thought. Has anyone ever overdried their bud slightly? Easy remedy, clip a bit of branch or stem from a fresh plant and pop the bud in a plastic bag with the fresh stem. This brings back moisture to your bud at a nice low level without risk of mould. This was told to me by Crackerjack I think, an older RIU'er who is no longer here. Just thought I'd share quickly since my dwark HB got a bit dry overnight yesterday so in the veening I put a stem in and they are back to being nice and spongy (I like a bit of give in the bud instead of it being dried to a crisp, haha)

peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> hope yall dont mind im in. i was a 400w guy for a long time but now that i got to start from scratch i moved on up here are some pics of my set up
> 
> View attachment 1459014View attachment 1459013View attachment 1459005View attachment 1459012View attachment 1459006View attachment 1459011View attachment 1459004View attachment 1459007View attachment 1459016View attachment 1459010


Set-up looks nice


----------



## Sytha (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice setup Budmaster...how tall you grow those girls in that aero system? Can you plz post a few more pic's of how you've connected all the pipes together. Does the 1inch pipe keep running through the large pvc pipe, attaching the jets to it? +rep


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 24, 2011)

Just recieved my Natural Path Cooloidal Silver yesterday. I got 6 clones took. 4 from nirvana and 2 clones from the skunk. the skunk mother is under the 600hps and flowering. the clones are still rooting. Once they start to take off ill decide which clones im going to reverse to gather pollen.

I just wanna keep the 600 updated. anyone have experience with this stuff lemme know.


----------



## Sytha (Feb 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Basil buds. I really think all beginners should plant a basil plant and practice topping and stuff on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I practice topping pizza's with basil


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> Just recieved my Natural Path Cooloidal Silver yesterday. I got 6 clones took. 4 from nirvana and 2 clones from the skunk. the skunk mother is under the 600hps and flowering. the clones are still rooting. Once they start to take off ill decide which clones im going to reverse to gather pollen.
> 
> I just wanna keep the 600 updated. anyone have experience with this stuff lemme know.


Good luck, all I can say is spray before it goes into a reduced light period. Keep us posted, where did you buy from?

Here's some

Heri(juana - ssh, sleepytime)


And some Psycho Killer.


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

again!?!? damn D every day it seems your pulling down some dank


----------



## indecline (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm in too much pain to head over there tonight so I'll be going in the morning to check on the bug situation, feed the girls and top off the res on the hydro. I'll let you know how it looks but it was looking much improved on my last visit. I'm just hoping to find things still headed in that same direction.
> 
> Thanks for the props. Glad you guys like it.
> 
> I've got things set up where the veg room wil eventually be inside the tents over there and the flowering will be open in the room. I'll only be using my house for breeding and stuff. I'm pretty happy to finally have things nailed down and can see a little more organization in the near future since I only really like chaos when racing. In that instance, I find chaos usually worked to my advantage and I could usually see clearly when others could not. It's probably just my ADD, lol.


when you say pop over there... your not growing at home then? sorry ive been really busy so can only pop on for a couple of mins a day.



jigfresh said:


> Here's a look at the jungle I call a closet:
> 
> View attachment 1458951View attachment 1458952View attachment 1458954View attachment 1458955View attachment 1458957View attachment 1458958View attachment 1458959View attachment 1458961View attachment 1458962View attachment 1458964View attachment 1458965View attachment 1458966


I love that since i started using RIU your closet takes a different form every grow, i still think i prefered the casey vertical scrog though, how do other grows compare to that?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Simple but true....
> 
> Just a quick thought. Has anyone ever overdried their bud slightly? Easy remedy, clip a bit of branch or stem from a fresh plant and pop the bud in a plastic bag with the fresh stem. This brings back moisture to your bud at a nice low level without risk of mould. This was told to me by Crackerjack I think, an older RIU'er who is no longer here. Just thought I'd share quickly since my dwark HB got a bit dry overnight yesterday so in the veening I put a stem in and they are back to being nice and spongy (I like a bit of give in the bud instead of it being dried to a crisp, haha)
> 
> peace, DST


 I learned this here on RIU and have been doing it since to keep my smoking jar fresh as I go through it, it works great. Don't use too much though or you'll be redrying your bud, lol. No really, it will get pretty damp.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

true, NO BASEBALL BAT BRANCHES PEOPLE, lol.


duchieman said:


> I learned this here on RIU and have been doing it since to keep my smoking jar fresh and I go through it, it works great. Don't use too much though or you'll be redrying your bud, lol. No really, it will get pretty damp.


----------



## Sytha (Feb 24, 2011)

Mmmm looks like it'll blaze up well DST. What's the smoke report on the Pyscho Killer?


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

I have one written out but I am saving it to compare with these two I have just taken down.

But it's a very complex smelling bud, with Lemon, and a Sour Milkey Cheeseness to it.

Full reports will be posted on the breeding showcase after I have dried and cured this baby...and of course Fired it up.



Sytha said:


> Mmmm looks like it'll blaze up well DST. What's the smoke report on the Pyscho Killer?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 24, 2011)

@dst
I bought it from amazon.com for $32 (including sh). But heres the website info in case you dont know what colloidal silver is. as far as i know your supposed to dilute it to like 50ppm.
http://www.naturalpathsilverwings.com/colloidal_silver.html


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's my contribution for the day. NL#5 31 days in.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

Sytha said:


> I practice topping pizza's with basil


 Me too. Make my own fresh with only a good quality cheese and fresh basil put on just before it comes out of the oven. And no, I'm not starting a food thing again, it was Sytha that brought up the pizza.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for you response to the death of bill S10. I found a proposed penalty chart. It lists 6 to 200 plants with a minimum sentence of 6 mos, 9 mos if it's a health concern (rental unit, kids around, setting traps). If it 201-500 you get a year. Each one holds a maximum of 14 years. If that went through why wouldn't I go for 199?

http://www.cannabisfacts.ca/mandatoryminimums_chart.html


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

who the hell are these people...sheesh man,

Politicians who support prohibition are supporting organized crime
*Cannabis prohibition is expensive, ineffective, and causing significant harms to Canadian society. *
*For the good of ALL Canadians, it's time to end cannabis prohibition.*
Help educate the Canadian public about the cannabis issue and raise the quality of the debate.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

DST said:


> who the hell are these people...sheesh man,
> 
> Politicians who support prohibition are supporting organized crime
> *Cannabis prohibition is expensive, ineffective, and causing significant harms to Canadian society. *
> ...


I hear you D, but I think that actually as a society, most of us are quite aware of that. This man is a business man who promised a crackdown on crime, which all Canadians were screaming for, but they meant kids with guns and stuff, not pot. Anyway I truly believe he see's profit and corporate potential in housing inmates and what a better way to fill them. Liberal rejected the bill also because he was withholding financial information even after repeated requests, which is typical of this man. I believe if this man is removed from office then marijuana reform will happen here for sure, all other parties are on board, even though the Liberals won't admit it being the lead opposition party. Fortunately a threat of election looms, cause ours aren't timed by terms, but unfortunately polls still indicate favoring this ass, and it's only because Canadians can hold a grudge, IMO. The last election the other parties tried to take em down with a Coalition government, which had never been considered here and scared the crap out of everybody, including myself I guess, but I'd reconsider it now. I know a lot of European countries run on Coalitions. Would the Dutch be one D?

Edit: This is the guy who turned Marc Emery over to the U.S feds, and I'm sure the U.S didn't say pretty please and I'm sure they didn't have to with our government so far up their asses. We were really angry that Canada gave into them like that, which we feel they always do.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So many different ways we get it to harvest. So you harvest 2 plants every 4 to 5, but Im curious of your yield and does it justify running the three 600's. Guess you get asked that alot?


My last harvest was two plants grown this same way and i got a little over 12 ounces. If my plants dont ever reach the size i'd like i will definitely throw another plant in the tent so im not wasting space and light.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

The Christian Democratic party are the lead party here, I am not to savé with Dutch politics I am afraid, but its a conservative party with views against MJ.....it's a Proportional rep system here so I assume they have someway of giving a party the lead, but I am not sure of the exact system.


duchieman said:


> I hear you D, but I think that actually as a society, most of us are quite aware of that. This man is a business man who promised a crackdown on crime, which all Canadians were screaming for, but they meant kids with guns and stuff, not pot. Anyway I truly believe he see's profit and corporate potential in housing inmates and what a better way to fill them. Liberal rejected the bill also because he was withholding financial information even after repeated requests, which is typical of this man. I believe if this man is removed from office then marijuana reform will happen here for sure, all other parties are on board, even though the Liberals won't admit it being the lead opposition party. Fortunately a threat of election looms, cause ours aren't timed by terms, but unfortunately polls still indicate favoring this ass, and it's only because Canadians can hold a grudge, IMO. The last election the other parties tried to take em down with a Coalition government, which had never been considered here and scared the crap out of everybody, including myself I guess, but I'd reconsider it now. I know a lot of European countries run on Coalitions. Would the Dutch be one D?
> 
> Edit: This is the guy who turned Marc Emery over to the U.S feds, and I'm sure the U.S didn't say pretty please and I'm sure they didn't have to with our government so far up their asses. We were really angry that Canada gave into them like that, which we feel they always do.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

And yet you guys have legal marijuana. That's so strange. Now that the U.S has elected their first black president I don't ask who now will be the first woman president, I couldn't give a rats ass about that, I wonder when they'll finally elect a self professed Athiest who doesn't have to be torn with separating church and state and make real world decisions made from real world facts. That is as far as I'll go here with my religious views thanks.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

Well it's not really legal, it has been decriminalised, it's all a bit weird, the coffeeshops can sell but where do they buy from???big mystery, people can buy, but only 5 grams per purchase, but there are 100's of shops and no shop denies you if you go back and buy more....not that I have ever seen anyway. It needs to be legalised but there is too much pressure from the European Union and other surrounding countries that have different views (as far as I am aware anyway.)


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Well it's not really legal,* it has been decriminalised*, it's all a bit weird, the coffeeshops can sell but where do they buy from???big mystery, people can buy, but only 5 grams per purchase, but there are 100's of shops and no shop denies you if you go back and buy more....not that I have ever seen anyway. It needs to be legalised but there is too much pressure from the European Union and other surrounding countries that have different views (as far as I am aware anyway.)


thats all i want over here....

white grape cigarillo 
purps?
sour d
headband
worm(tar)
hash x (3)


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought it was legal there. I thought breeders were openly able to grow and sell to the shops, or set up they're own, openly. That's what our Liberals tried to do just before they got ousted, was decriminalize. We were this close then.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

still leaves the producers of the weed in a rut as there is a 5 plant limit and growing indoors under lighting is not 100% accepted. A blind eye will be turned to smaller ops. but as I said to my wife, it's definitiley the most open, with Cali just behind. Here you can smoke in the cafe's, and you don't need a medical license. The baw bags are trying to changes things as you may read, i.e EU court rulings allowing the restriction of MJ sales to non residents of the Netherlands. This is just a ruling though and is far off from being implemented in Amsterdam..will keep all posted. I think the police would reject it, but we shall see. The city in question has already rejected implementing it as far as I am aware (Maastricht)


genuity said:


> thats all i want over here....


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

Had a funny thought for a good American government, or at least my idea of one. Bill Maher for President with Mike Moore as V.P, and we would have Marc Emery as Prime Minister and Tommy Chong as our Canadian representative and liason. Now that would rock.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2011)

DST said:


> still leaves the producers of the weed in a rut as there is a 5 plant limit and growing indoors under lighting is not 100% accepted. A blind eye will be turned to smaller ops. but as I said to my wife, it's definitiley the most open, with Cali just behind. Here you can smoke in the cafe's, and you don't need a medical license. The baw bags are trying to changes things as you may read, i.e EU court rulings allowing the restriction of MJ sales to non residents of the Netherlands. This is just a ruling though and is far off from being implemented in Amsterdam..will keep all posted. I think the police would reject it, but we shall see. The city in question has already rejected implementing it as far as I am aware (Maastricht)


yea,i suck at the ol'sarcasim..

i hope this state stays the way it is,tho this state made i think a cool $750,000,or summthing,last year in drug tax stamps sales.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> @dst
> I bought it from amazon.com for $32 (including sh). But heres the website info in case you dont know what colloidal silver is. as far as i know your supposed to dilute it to like 50ppm.
> http://www.naturalpathsilverwings.com/colloidal_silver.html


I seemed to have missed loads of post, must be that brownie that I ate...thanks andrew.



Dropastone said:


> Here's my contribution for the day. NL#5 31 days in.


Page Bump for Dropa!!!!



genuity said:


> thats all i want over here....
> 
> white grape cigarillo
> purps?
> ...


That magically appeared, just like the fairy, hehehe...



duchieman said:


> I thought it was legal there. I thought breeders were openly able to grow and sell to the shops, or set up they're own, openly. That's what our Liberals tried to do just before they got ousted, was decriminalize. We were this close then.


Nah man, it's a big old confusion and it's slowly going down hill I am afraid.



genuity said:


> yea,i suck at the ol'sarcasim..
> 
> i hope this state stays the way it is,tho this state made i think a cool $750,000,or summthing,last year in drug tax stamps sales.


That'll do nicely thank you!!! I genuinely wish i was 100% legit, but you never know what'll happen...

Going out for a few beverages which should be funny in my current 808.

Peace, DST


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn, I could almost smell that NL#5 through my screen


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2011)

My temps are in the low to high 70's now... so alls good on that front.

The plants have been in 12/12 for 2 weeks now (i think).

And I think the CJ grow was my best so far. I think this current grow will rival it, we'll see. I would say that was my favorite grow the CJ, SG.... but I'm never satisfied always trying something new. If this harvest makes me happy I running this setup many many times over. No more construction, I'm tired of all that. If I'm not happy with the yield I may go back to the CJ bucket setup only this time I'll run 3 buckets.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> hope yall dont mind im in. i was a 400w guy for a long time but now that i got to start from scratch i moved on up here are some pics of my set up
> 
> View attachment 1459014View attachment 1459013View attachment 1459005View attachment 1459012View attachment 1459006View attachment 1459011View attachment 1459004View attachment 1459007View attachment 1459016View attachment 1459010


That is similar to the hydro setup I just put together only I used more plant sites and put 12" extensions on the stub-ups for each net pot. I'll be running at as a RDWC system and will have 3 or 4 of them all side by side to harvest every 2-3 weeks. The first one I built covers approximately a 3'x4' footprint with 12 sites spaced 10" on center in each direction. I am hoping to be able to get one more 600 when I sell the 1000s and then will have four systems that are all identical.

@ DST - I had turned that other light off so I could swap the connectors on the ballasts to see if it was the ballast or bulb that went bad on the small tent.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine is modelled after this but mine will be four smaller systems in a 4x12 space instead of one big one in a 4x8. The first one I put together has 12 sites like I said and if I end up doing only three there will be 16 sites per system with a 4x4 footprint.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

not the mortgage buster again lol, The system looks nice but def needs bigger lights... and more of them! haha always room for more light. Dez im sure youl rock the socks off the system tho. Im sooo close to having my home built hydro system up and running! will share when she's ready.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> thats all i want over here....
> 
> white grape cigarillo
> purps?
> ...


 wow did you survive? hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds cool Mr.......WHOOOOODAAAATT!! 

I LOL every time I think about the 'mortgage buster' myself. I can't believe they took it that far, you know? Obviously I like the system though and think it has potential or I wouldn't be gearing up to run it. I actually can't wait to see it go with a bunch of Blue Widow in it.

This morning when I went to check on the girls I was looking at them all very closely and decided it's time to start flushiing on a few. The Jack Herer in the small tent and the three Afghan Kush all look like they'll finish up soon. I'm very disappointed in one of the White Widow plants after checking them out so close. It has a ton of bud sites that grew buds but they're all pretty small, no real colas on it at all. The other White Widow has a few small colas and then a bunch of little buds but still a lot of little buds. There's some respectable colas on a few other plants but not those two.

Some very dense looking buds in the small tent on the Dogs and on the JH. Just can't say enough how much I like the way the Dog grows, beautiful strain D!


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Mine is modelled after this but mine will be four smaller systems in a 4x12 space instead of one big one in a 4x8. The first one I put together has 12 sites like I said and if I end up doing only three there will be 16 sites per system with a 4x4 footprint.


That is a great looking set up, need a cool tube? I'm trying to get a new hood and will have no use for mine, it's a 6"


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd like to get a few more hoods like the one I have but I don't think it'll be until after I harvest everything in flower. I might be willing to work out a deal on your tube to use til that happens. I can always sell it after that or something I guess.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm trying to save up for a new hood, I found a good deal for a good temporary one but I eventually want to end up with a Magnum XXXL. 

Every time I get close to saving up for one my wife drops a bomb on me "I want....." and anything that comes after that puts a dent on my grow upgrades


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeh dez I had a cut of WW from a local mmc and it didn't make the cut by a long shot, I didn't even bother smoking it lol.

Baja Iv used the XXXL with a 1,000w light and loved it, I do feel its a bit big for a 600w light tho... Just my opinion


----------



## Sytha (Feb 24, 2011)

NL#5 looks sweet as bro...just hate to be the one manicuring it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

My G13 haze week 9 under my 600w weekly update lol


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

I have some clones from those two going in the small scrog in the tent too so I'll know if it was due to the light being on a mover or if it's just a bad cut of WW in a few weeks. If it's just not good I'll drop it but if those turn out I'll see about keeping it around somehow. I'll have to reveg one at this point since I have no clones of it going. Might reveg a JH too but not sure.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> My G13 haze week 9 under my 600w weekly update lol


Nice plant!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

Cheers bud!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

That looks like quite a bit of smoke on there and I'm sure you're stoked on it.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeh dez I had a cut of WW from a local mmc and it didn't make the cut by a long shot, I didn't even bother smoking it lol.
> 
> Baja Iv used the XXXL with a 1,000w light and loved it, I do feel its a bit big for a 600w light tho... Just my opinion


Wow really?? You may have just saved me some $$$ 

What hood does anyone in here recommend for a 4' x 4' sealed grow area with a single 600w? I'm going to add some supplemental lighting soon if my temps hold up. I thought the Magnum XXXL was by far superior to anything out there but I'm more than willing to look at my options again


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

Well I say it works perfectly for a 4x4 area but to get that footprint you might have to keep the hood farther from to canopy and I think a 1,000w would work best but It is a very very nice hood. If all I had tho was a 600 I would still use it  I just think it would be more effective with a 1k.


PUKKA BUD that is an amazing plant bro!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

Got a free sample of bud candy, any input on this product 600 peeps?


----------



## Sytha (Feb 24, 2011)

Out of the two WW's i grew, one was a total mutant and grew a hell of alot more leaf then bud..well it didnt grow bud at all really, just through out a few pistels then went all feral producing alot of leaf. the other is a keeper! i think its a pretty unstable strain though imo.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That looks like quite a bit of smoke on there and I'm sure you're stoked on it.


Yeah mate totally!!



whodatnation said:


> Well I say it works perfectly for a 4x4 area but to get that footprint you might have to keep the hood farther from to canopy and I think a 1,000w would work best but It is a very very nice hood. If all I had tho was a 600 I would still use it  I just think it would be more effective with a 1k.
> 
> 
> PUKKA BUD that is an amazing plant bro!!!!!!!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Here's my contribution for the day. NL#5 31 days in.


 wow man!!


SwampGrower69 said:


> My last harvest was two plants grown this same way and i got a little over 12 ounces. If my plants dont ever reach the size i'd like i will definitely throw another plant in the tent so im not wasting space and light.


 12 oz from 2 plants indoor is great!




whodatnation said:


> Well I say it works perfectly for a 4x4 area but to get that footprint you might have to keep the hood farther from to canopy and I think a 1,000w would work best but It is a very very nice hood. If all I had tho was a 600 I would still use it  I just think it would be more effective with a 1k.
> 
> 
> PUKKA BUD that is an amazing plant bro!!!!!!!


I wonder if it could be modded to hold 2 600's in it?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> My G13 haze week 9 under my 600w weekly update lol


 Thats a big girl!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I hope I remember everyone here.
> 
> Dez, great to see your grow. I hope one someday soon I will be able to use what I'm learning here and help some med patients here.
> Doobie. Kinda figured you'd be a Primus fan. Would love to see them, too old for the pit, but the rest would be a blast.
> ...


Amen!



Budmasterflash said:


> hope yall dont mind im in. i was a 400w guy for a long time but now that i got to start from scratch i moved on up here are some pics of my set up
> 
> View attachment 1459014View attachment 1459013View attachment 1459005View attachment 1459012View attachment 1459006View attachment 1459011View attachment 1459004View attachment 1459007View attachment 1459016View attachment 1459010


Nice.



duchieman said:


> And yet you guys have legal marijuana. That's so strange. Now that the U.S has elected their first black president I don't ask who now will be the first woman president, I couldn't give a rats ass about that, I wonder when they'll finally elect a self professed Athiest who doesn't have to be torn with separating church and state and make real world decisions made from real world facts. That is as far as I'll go here with my religious views thanks.


A man after my own thinking.



duchieman said:


> I thought it was legal there. I thought breeders were openly able to grow and sell to the shops, or set up they're own, openly. That's what our Liberals tried to do just before they got ousted, was decriminalize. We were this close then.


Nope and it's not legal in switzerland but it is legal to grow for seed in switzerland. Say what you want about arjan but in his strain hunter videos he shows how the weed gets to coffeeshops and the whole silliness of the situation. It's like me covering my eyes and saying, you can't see me.



duchieman said:


> Had a funny thought for a good American government, or at least my idea of one. Bill Maher for President with Mike Moore as V.P, and we would have Marc Emery as Prime Minister and Tommy Chong as our Canadian representative and liason. Now that would rock.


That'll get my vote.



Dezracer said:


> Nice plant!


Agreed.



bajafox said:


> Wow really?? You may have just saved me some $$$
> 
> What hood does anyone in here recommend for a 4' x 4' sealed grow area with a single 600w? I'm going to add some supplemental lighting soon if my temps hold up. I thought the Magnum XXXL was by far superior to anything out there but I'm more than willing to look at my options again


I would recommend this reflector. My buddy has two and he can get his plants within inches with no worry of burn. They are super cool and have a nice wide footprint. My next upgrade of hoods will be to these.

Edit...Duh?

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AIROFLOW-Reflector.asp


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 24, 2011)

That took some time to look through five pages. I can't comment enough on the grows, what a variety, I love it. My babies are almost a month old so I'm thinking of flipping them and starting 12/12 sunday. I'm expecting mucho stretch from the three sativa dominant girls.

Great job guys.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> That took some time to look through five pages. I can't comment enough on the grows, what a variety, I love it. My babies are almost a month old so I'm thinking of flipping them and starting 12/12 sunday. I'm expecting mucho stretch from the three sativa dominant girls.
> 
> Great job guys.


hope you well with the grow,i jus put my bluehammers in 12/12 today,two week pre-veg,20 day veg.
hopein i get a male & female,to make more beans.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> hope you well with the grow,i jus put my bluehammers in 12/12 today,two week pre-veg,20 day veg.
> hopein i get a male & female,to make more beans.



Blue diesel x jackhammer?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm thinking the extrema might be a male looking at the internode spacing. If I'm going to get a male, I hope it is the extrema. I would like to hit some of the sativa buds with the extrema pollen.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm thinking the extrema might be a male looking at the internode spacing. If I'm going to get a male, I hope it is the extrema. I would like to hit some of the sativa buds with the extrema pollen.


 Hey Heads Up. I'm looking for a good male out of my 4 Extrema too, definitely want to make more of them and I have the Heri to work with still. Jackhammer, Extrema and Heri pollen would be nice to play with.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 24, 2011)

Sytha said:


> Nice setup Budmaster...how tall you grow those girls in that aero system? Can you plz post a few more pic's of how you've connected all the pipes together. Does the 1inch pipe keep running through the large pvc pipe, attaching the jets to it? +rep


"IMO" My system is a combination of DWC,FLOOD/DRAIN,NF
Parts list 
50L Ress "STRONG BOX " Home depot * "
6x 4 inch PVC T's *
6x 4 inch to 3 inch PVC inserts *
2x 4 inch PVC end caps *
6 feet of 4 inch PVC *
4 feet 3/4 inch PVC *
4x 3/4 inch 90 connectors *
4 feet 1/2 inch PVC *
1x 1/2 inch T *
1x 1/2 to 3/4 threaded female connector *
4x 1/2 inch 90 connectors *
3 feet 3/4 inch clear hose *
2x 3/4 inch hose clamps *
365 GPH water pump "pet store"
Adjustable air pump "pet store"
12" air stone "pet store"
3 way air valve assembly "pet store"
6x 4 inch Rockwell
6x 3.5 inch neoprene pucks
How it works
Water from the ress is aerated via the air stone, an air line is connected to the output of the water pump enriching the water with O2 as it flows into the 4" PVC piping via 1/2 inch PVC. Water then flows out back into the ress via 3/4 inch PVC, 1 pipe is drain and other is overflow and water level control. The pump runs for 30 mins and then sits for 1 hour "repeating" the hour rest is for aeration of the roots. 30 min flow acts like DWC due to the air line on pump outlet and while the pumps is running its always circulating the water/O2/Nutrients.
DWC/FLOOD/DRAIN/NF 
I hope that explains it enough for all and here is a lame drawing


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Sounds cool Mr.......WHOOOOODAAAATT!!
> 
> I LOL every time I think about the 'mortgage buster' myself. I can't believe they took it that far, you know? Obviously I like the system though and think it has potential or I wouldn't be gearing up to run it. I actually can't wait to see it go with a bunch of Blue Widow in it.
> 
> ...


 That's crazy man.....my widows were fkn bushes with 6"+ colas....GHSC.........what were yours??


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm thinking the extrema might be a male looking at the internode spacing. If I'm going to get a male, I hope it is the extrema. I would like to hit some of the sativa buds with the extrema pollen.


Oh shit....the Extrema male....like I was saying earlier to you...I will be on the quest for the perfect male.....if you got it...I want it.....we can fairy pollen too ya know...LOL


----------



## Sytha (Feb 24, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> "IMO" My system is a combination of DWC,FLOOD/DRAIN,NF
> Parts list
> 50L Ress "STRONG BOX " Home depot * "
> 6x 4 inch PVC T's *
> ...


Ah i see...i think u might have jets running through the 4inch pvc pipe...abit like Earls spaceshuttle design if u've ever seen it


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Got a free sample of bud candy, any input on this product 600 peeps?


 Im using it and I like it so far. I have probably the most oily plants I have ever grown. You can rub the stems and your fingers will be wet with oil. Maybe Im just doing better all around or its the Bud Candy. Thats the only thing I have changed this run, other than its recycled and not new soil. I will let you know the end results Some of my buds are falling over, not really from size, but from resin weight. I tried some early Galaxy, and it was tastey even with no cure. So Im looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Blue diesel x jackhammer?


(blueberry indica x jackberry) x jackhammer


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Im using it and I like it so far. I have probably the most oily plants I have ever grown. You can rub the stems and your fingers will be wet with oil. Maybe Im just doing better all around or its the Bud Candy. Thats the only thing I have changed this run, other than its recycled and not new soil. I will let you know the end results Some of my buds are falling over, not really from size, but from resin weight. I tried some early Galaxy, and it was tastey even with no cure. So Im looking forward to the finished product.


Sounds sweet  thanks for the input!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> That's crazy man.....my widows were fkn bushes with 6"+ colas....GHSC.........what were yours??


Mine are all from a clone I got at a club. I tried to germa GHSC WW but it never popped and I was bummed so I picked up the clone next time I was at the club.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2011)

All my strains are from clones.
I might try some beans next round....


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

My Growbright MH conversion bulb came today and is now running in the veg room. Back down to 600W compared to 1000W so I'm happy. Looks right now too, lol.

@ Bassman - I have a mix of seed plants and clone plants going and there's a considerable difference in how they grow IMO. Clone Headbands grew quicker and appear to be yielding better than their moms which were from seed. Same with the Afghan Kush plants.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> My Growbright MH conversion bulb came today and is now running in the veg room. Back down to 600W compared to 1000W so I'm happy. Looks right now too, lol.
> 
> @ Bassman - I have a mix of seed plants and clone plants going and there's a considerable difference in how they grow IMO. Clone Headbands grew quicker and appear to be yielding better than their moms which were from seed. Same with the Afghan Kush plants.


Lol, my clones aren't even mine. Some from the club some from a friend.
I have heard that the clones are better than their moms a lot though.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 24, 2011)

only 10days on the Vanilla Kush left 
[video=youtube;EzGSueIU5jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzGSueIU5jE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

that vanilla kush looks chunky! nice


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2011)

She's just staring to get the cure


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 24, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmm looks so yummy


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

Agreed, lots of yummyness around.


Budmasterflash said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm looks so yummy


Friday folks, countdown to the weekend has started. Have a great day in the 600!

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 25, 2011)

my rhino start of week 5 veg gona hoy on 12/12 monday or tuesday when they be bout 20"


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

looking good there.


budolskie said:


> my rhino start of week 5 veg gona hoy on 12/12 monday or tuesday when they be bout 20"


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's my contribution for Friday afternoon.

First up Brownies. Shop bought pack because my good wife does all the baking in our house and there is no way I could get her to make space brownies (not after the experience she had on the cookies) Plus I was limited for time...ok, excuses over. Anyway, I had a lump of this last night and was toasted for my night out at the Birthday Bash / Leaving Doo, lol. I also wrapped up some slices and gave them to our friends for their trip to Canada. I am going along to my fave coffeeshop this afternoon to give the rest out. It was a real nice smash as well, my whole body, back of neck, full head was tingling, and I was coming out with some profound bullshit so those synapses must have been firing ten to the dozen.

Anyhoo, here's the deal, I got my lump of butter and slung it in the pan. This is a great pan, my Old Dear gave it to me when I was over in Scotland. It's made from Pyrosil, was bought in the US so you guys and gals over the pond will probably have heard of it. They use to make nose cones for rockets out of it.
First, slowly cook the butter and remove butter fat...white shnizz that floats around. This makes a clarified butter which enables you to cook at higher temperatures with it as well. (Ghee in otherwords) 


To that I added my mix of bubble hash, few different flavour. I was stoopid enough to leave a bag with about 2 grams in my jeans pockets and that got washed, was a bit wet inside so I threw that in as well, hehe. At least ti'll be a lcean hit, lol. Which reminds me, I just finished munching a piece of it...woohoo, Friday afternoon madness. Was about 14 grams of hash


That was cooked up gently for about 30 minutes.


I then strained that through a folded up kitchen towel and into a jar. Fold the kitchen towel in a triangle, then fold again, and then make a cone out of it. This is how we cleaned oil at home when I was younger, god knows how many times my Mum recycled our cooking oil. Anyway, didn't get a pic of that so if anyone is not sure what I mean and need help visualising it, I will oblige of course.

I then poured the mix into a butter dish and left it on my balcony for a while...chilly oot there. Then I used just over half for the brownies as it only needed 50grams.



And the brownies...tasted better today, I think I should have let mine cool down a bit last night befor emunching, tasted a bit greasey then...


And moving swiftly on to this mornings chopping. This is the OG Kush that I got from Bagseed, so it's bagseed OG Kush, it's sister which was nigh on identical was the donator for the initial DOG kush that was crossed with the HB shemale flower, lol. 
This is the $hit guys, I think if there was any weed you had to take to a desert island, here it is for me. If you want a Dopeover then she certainly has the quality. You can see a slight darkening of the upper cola's fan leaves like Don's DOG, so I think as a genoptype in a natural environment this woudl also purple up. The buds are the fattest of any of the plants I have. Incredibly swollen and silvery. All I can say is thanks DNA for selling weed to coffeeshops that has seed in it. I got quite a few and have passed on a few as well. I have a sneaky feeling this could be a Cup Entry next year.

BOG KUSH (*B*agseed*OG* Kush) The person who may potentially enter it was coming up with some other silly names, but I quite like BOG Kush, what do you think?

This is grown in a 7litre, 1 1/2 gallon pot, it will easily be 1 1/2- 2 ounces I think.

Doing the fatty vertical lean^^^








Slight darkening of fan leaves...as mentioned above




And that's all folks....

Peace, DST


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1461118-og-kush-chop-4/


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2011)

Bravo!!!! Man that butter looks like some knock your dick in the dirt potent shit D lol. Dogs are looking freaking tasty indeed bru or is it BOG now hehehe. I can tell you this D i do belive the dog will be staying in my garden may even give her a run in the wild. Love OG mmmm 

Off to kill some spidermites peace out. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the OG Kush from Bagseed or BOG if you like, and the DOG is the (OG Kush x Headband)

I have some DOG curing at the min and it smells amazing, can't wait, must hold back...



1badmasonman said:


> Bravo!!!! Man that butter looks like some knock your dick in the dirt potent shit D lol. Dogs are looking freaking tasty indeed bru or is it BOG now hehehe. I can tell you this D i do belive the dog will be staying in my garden may even give her a run in the wild. Love OG mmmm
> 
> Off to kill some spidermites peace out. 1BMM


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

Rrrreally good shoe!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Bravo!!!! Man that butter looks like some knock your dick in the dirt potent shit D lol. Dogs are looking freaking tasty indeed bru or is it BOG now hehehe. I can tell you this D i do belive the dog will be staying in my garden may even give her a run in the wild. Love OG mmmm
> 
> Off to kill some spidermites peace out. 1BMM


 LMAO, knock your dick in the dirt. What does that even mean man?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2011)

The BOG is beautiful, if she is any better than the DOG then she has to be outstanding.
I just harvested the second DOG and I can't say enough good things about her for she is a wonderful smoke and a permanent part of my garden.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

That BOG does look amazing and even though I haven't harvested my first DOG yet, I can tell it's going to be a definite part of my garden. Only a few more weeks I think and I'll be pulling the DOGs from the tent.


That brown butter looks badass too btw. I have got to make some butter from hash. I just need more trim to make some hash with, lol.


----------



## ghb (Feb 25, 2011)

i made some lemon hash the other night dst using your tip, the flavour you get if you grind the bud up first is excellent. off for another lost weekend, peace all.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2011)

show some luv on my grow 5 X 600 watts check out my signature


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work DST i have a BOG kush seed myself Germing as we speak


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys I am starting to have a problem. I noticed last night what I think is powdery mildew on a leaf. I washed it and dried it. This morning I noticed more leaves affected on a different plant. I have the veg area in my extra bathroom in the shower. It has glass doors. I noticed the mildew where the girls touch the doors. They grew way faster than I thought they would. Should I go to 24 hr light to help this, and what should I use to kill this?

Looks like neem oil might help with this problem after some reading. Does anyone know the dilution rate for it, and should I spray them right a lights out, and how often?

I am looking at the bottle of Neem Oli. It says add dish soap, but I remember someone saying not to use anti-bacterial soap. Can I use shampoo instead?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

Spray at lights out Bassman, Sodium Based products help, i use a silinal by ecostyle, neem oil I believe also helps. not sure what to dilute though, I am sure McPurp has used it for all sorts,, he's the Neem King.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Spray at lights out Bassman, Sodium Based products help, i use a silinal by ecostyle, neem oil I believe also helps. not sure what to dilute though, I am sure McPurp has used it for all sorts,, he's the Neem King.


Thanx DST, I bought a bottle of neem, and it says .5 tsp per qt. I gotta go back out and buy some generic dish soap I believe though. I assume the directions on it are for mildew as well as mites?
I guess I should ph the water I will use to dilute?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> show some luv on my grow 5 X 600 watts check out my signature


This is what corey is up to, very nice.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

DST said:


> This is what corey is up to, very nice.


Looks like a great set-up!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Turning out some buds over there at Corey's place.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Turning out some buds over there at Corey's place.


Hey Dez, this is what the Pre-98 should look like when its done


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks good to me. I'd give it a lick and sniff.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 25, 2011)

My Sour Cream and White Widow Germed after 2 Days no problem( They also were the 2 Biggest seeds) My Pineapple express hasn't germed yet, if it doesn't by tomorrow ill just put her in Rockwool. None of my Bag seeds have germed yet..... But whatever if they dont ill move on to some of my Attitude freebies my wife doesn't want me ordering anymore seeds till i use some of the many varieties i have already lol and March 4th is coming soon


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck with your Sour Cream. I have one too but the flowering period is too long for my set up right now. I'm dropping a 70+ day strain soon and will probably try the SC or Blackjack next, both have long flowering periods


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 25, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> My Sour Cream and White Widow Germed after 2 Days no problem( They also were the 2 Biggest seeds) My Pineapple express hasn't germed yet, if it doesn't by tomorrow ill just put her in Rockwool. None of my Bag seeds have germed yet..... But whatever if they dont ill move on to some of my Attitude freebies my wife doesn't want me ordering anymore seeds till i use some of the many varieties i have already lol and March 4th is coming soon


I have the same prob, building quite a liberary. Roll on march 4!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 25, 2011)

Another milk video ladies and gents! 

[video=youtube;7ZBvh2BvvcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZBvh2BvvcE[/video]


----------



## Sytha (Feb 25, 2011)

Gnome Grown, they are so WICKED bongs!! would luv to get my hands one! Thx for the post


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gnome those are some mega hits man! Great piece you got there!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2011)

Sweet glass piece... And nice rip. Did you puke? ahahah


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 25, 2011)

ahahaha puke?..iron lungs homie


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice glass GG. I'd like to know what you use to clean your pipes. Care to share?


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 25, 2011)

How much should a nice Glass bong with a 1-2 chambers cost i really been thinking about investing in one my 4 Foot Plastic just aint cutting it


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been looking at pieces like that and all I can do is drool since I can't swing the change to buy one. I will have one someday though, just not sure when. I do have a B'day coming up, not that anyone is going to buy me a bong though. For now I'll be sticking to my little bubbler, pocket spoon and vapes.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Good luck with your Sour Cream. I have one too but the flowering period is too long for my set up right now. I'm dropping a 70+ day strain soon and will probably try the SC or Blackjack next, both have long flowering periods


That's another seed I got from Atitude that didn't germ. There was a WW, Sour Cream and one other but can't remember now what it was. I'm not faulting Atitude or the breeder though, these things happen sometimes. I'm sure if I ordered some more they'd germ just fine.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Heads Up. I'm looking for a good male out of my 4 Extrema too, definitely want to make more of them and I have the Heri to work with still. Jackhammer, Extrema and Heri pollen would be nice to play with.


Thanks to the fairy, I too have some heri seeds. Thank you fairy seed god. Right now the three indicas I have going all have some herijuana in them. I have a herijuana x big white, an extrema which you know what that is and a hericules which is a herijuana x shack cross. Now that I think of it, the extrema is the only regular seed of the herijuana crosses, I hope it's a male, the others are feminized. My only other chances of getting some pollen are if either the ny47 or the black jack is a male. Either way if I get a male, he's donating some sperm and I will play god with it.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2011)

I just recieved this today and I think it's a good deal. Smooth, large hits and even has an ashcatcher...price, $75, includes shipping...they included a free grinder.
http://www.wholesaleheadshop.net/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/24503/subcatid/0/id/473271


cof


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 25, 2011)

Blueberry Gum's ~ Well my purple pheno got even MORE purple and the other plants buds are starting to fill in so i wanted to get some decent macro's for all of ya! It's hard to get good shots with the lights on but i just block the light as good as i can. Enjoy...


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> (blueberry indica x jackberry) x jackhammer


Interesting, what do you suppose the ratio of indica to sativa is in that cross?



mane2008 said:


> only 10days on the Vanilla Kush left
> [video=youtube;EzGSueIU5jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzGSueIU5jE[/video]


Mane, I like your style, it shows through in your vids. Nice grow.



budolskie said:


> my rhino start of week 5 veg gona hoy on 12/12 monday or tuesday when they be bout 20"


They look sleepy, mine start getting droopy an hour and a half before lights out after a hard day of growing.



DST said:


> Spray at lights out Bassman, Sodium Based products help, i use a silinal by ecostyle, neem oil I believe also helps. not sure what to dilute though, I am sure McPurp has used it for all sorts,, he's the Neem King.


I think hygrozyme is supposed to prevent powdery mildew, I think. I have been using it now for several grows and I have had none. I use it to help the plants use all the nutrients it possibly can but the powdery mildew thing I guess is a side benefit.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I just recieved this today and I think it's a good deal. Smooth, large hits and even has an ashcatcher...price, $75, includes shipping...they included a free grinder.
> http://www.wholesaleheadshop.net/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/24503/subcatid/0/id/473271
> 
> 
> cof


I watched the youtube video for it and it looks like a nice piece. Does seem like a pretty good deal too @ $75. I like that it comes with an ashcatcher for that price especially.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice looking buds SG69! That purple pheno is easy on the eyes.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Was it you Heads Up that has the CBR 1000? I have been trying to remember who it was that rode here. 
I'm still undecided on what to get for the long haul but bought a '99 R6 from a friend recently that he's going to buy back later on. He was going to be gone for an extended period of time and said he could use the extra cash so I bought the bike and he'll buy it back when he comes home. I also got to ride an Aprilia 750 Shiver for a week a couple weeks ago to see how I like riding that type of bike. That bike is a torque monster and is not to be taken lightly. Really nimble and super quick.

I like the R6 but am not sure I'll get this type of bike when he buys this one back yet.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That's another seed I got from Atitude that didn't germ. There was a WW, Sour Cream and one other but can't remember now what it was. I'm not faulting Atitude or the breeder though, these things happen sometimes. I'm sure if I ordered some more they'd germ just fine.


So far I'm 100% with all the seeds I've germed in FFOF from Attitude (crosses fingers.) I just started a Mataro Blue (non auto) today so I'm hoping to see it crack soil in a few days


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope not me dez, sorry.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Nice glass GG. I'd like to know what you use to clean your pipes. Care to share?


rubbing alcohol and sea salt!..gets it super clean every time,just make sure u rinse good..some people even rinse with dish soap after!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I just recieved this today and I think it's a good deal. Smooth, large hits and even has an ashcatcher...price, $75, includes shipping...they included a free grinder.
> http://www.wholesaleheadshop.net/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/24503/subcatid/0/id/473271
> 
> 
> cof


I'm going to stop reading your posts sir. Every time I read one of them I end up spending money. Just ordered me one of those babies, the ash catcher got me.

thanks cof.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm going to stop reading your posts sir. Every time I read one of them I end up spending money. Just ordered me one of those babies, the ash catcher got me.
> 
> thanks cof.


Your welcome. I've just had a couple of bowls thru it and I'm thoroughly fried...well satisfied with it.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm going to stop reading your posts sir. Every time I read one of them I end up spending money. Just ordered me one of those babies, the ash catcher got me.
> 
> thanks cof.


I was really close to buying one too. Thank god I looked at the clock before I got my wallet out though because it was time to get the kids. Otherwise I would've bought one and would then have to listen to wifey all night about how I should've waited a coupe weeks before spending any more money. All in good time, hehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a quick update on my little garden. 
The third cloned top is finally starting to show some roots on their way to poking out of the drain holes, so will give it one more day and transplant it into a 6" pot.
Hope everyone's weekend goes well!

Peace!


[video=youtube;YY9MOTX5MxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY9MOTX5MxY[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Your welcome. I've just had a couple of bowls thru it and I'm thoroughly fried...well satisfied with it.
> 
> 
> cof


Excellent, can you tell me where yours shipped from and how long did it take from order to delivery? You should enjoy this cof, I've been talking with a thirty three year old woman over the internet. Seriously cof, think of yourself with a thirty three year old not bad looking at all woman. Can you see my dilema?


----------



## tricka (Feb 25, 2011)

buttery huh! 

nice and looking great doobie!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 25, 2011)

DST, your royal thorness. Can you or anyone else tell me anything about blackjack or ny47? How long of a veg period, what kind of stretch to expect, how long flowering...the usual suspects.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a question that pops into mind every once in a while and nags the crap out of me. I'm looking up the strains I mentioned above. As an example, I'm looking at black jack and it says it's a cross of a black domina x jack herer. Here's the question, since everything you see is written in that form, which plant is the mother?

And for whoever it is growing the jack hammer...you should enjoy this review.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Jack_Hammer/Sannies_Seeds/


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

@HU, Ill look into the *hygrozyme.
@Swamp, love the close up shots!
*


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Excellent, can you tell me where yours shipped from and how long did it take from order to delivery? You should enjoy this cof, I've been talking with a thirty three year old woman over the internet. Seriously cof, think of yourself with a thirty three year old not bad looking at all woman. Can you see my dilema?


Ordered Monday afternoon and recieved it today from Akron, Ohio thru usps.
That would keep me in trouble.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I have a question that pops into mind every once in a while and nags the crap out of me. I'm looking up the strains I mentioned above. As an example, I'm looking at black jack and it says it's a cross of a black domina x jack herer. Here's the question, since everything you see is written in that form, which plant is the mother?
> 
> And for whoever it is growing the jack hammer...you should enjoy this review.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Jack_Hammer/Sannies_Seeds/


Thanks HU, I use that site all the time, it's great. I was just getting some pics together to update my journal either tonight or tomorrow morn and I ran into this great video I wanted to share with you guys and saw your post. So I'll pop a couple of relevant ones up now.

Jackhammer E, day 34 12/12, brushed and tagged a few buds last week with Jackhammer B.


Jackhammer F and G. Looks like I have a green and purple pheno again. Last time the green was male. 




Extrema 1,2,3,4. Cheeseberry Haze 1 and 2



That's were I'm at with my Sannie's lineup so far. I'm a very happy man, oh yes...


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

And here's that video I wanted to share. It's about where technology is going, particularly how we interact with computers. No more mice and keyboard. No more device like PC, laptop, cell phone, and believe it or not, no display. One of the best inventions since Bill and Steve did the home computer, IMO. Long video but worth the watch. I think even cof and Heads Up could handle this too. 
[video=youtube;YrtANPtnhyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrtANPtnhyg[/video]


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it looks like im going to be cloning a little sooner then i thought 
I did a FIM job on the FP 3 days ago and shes poppin like mad 



Strawberry cough is taking nicely to the hydro setup I made and looks like their going to be bushy ladys 


My nutez


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

600 peeps, wut up! Looking good all around as usual 
BBH getting close 





View attachment 1462820

Also an update from my project at hand.
View attachment 1462821


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I might as well show a couple of the Widows


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

Who Dat, nice bud man. I tried to Like it but it won't let me. Doing that alot to me, seems to pick and choose when I can like and when I can't. Anyway, Big Like on that one.

Edit. I even tried rep'n ya and it won't let me do that either. Maybe someone will be kind and rep you for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice nute setup and good lookin girls!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Who Dat, nice bud man. I tried to Like it but it won't let me. Doing that alot to me, seems to pick and choose when I can like and when I can't. Anyway, Big Like on that one.
> 
> Edit. I even tried rep'n ya and it won't let me do that either. Maybe someone will be kind and rep you for me.


 try to refresh the page to add a like.
I threw him some reps.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 25, 2011)

Wicked man. Thanks, and thanks! Rep for that. 

Cheers


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the love peeps 

[video=youtube;j052-ROwPFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j052-ROwPFM[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

yeh yeh duchieman, your computer obviously just didn't believe you......computers do have feelings, lol.

Try harder next time!!! hehe.

Peace, DST



duchieman said:


> Who Dat, nice bud man. I tried to Like it but it won't let me. Doing that alot to me, seems to pick and choose when I can like and when I can't. Anyway, Big Like on that one.
> 
> Edit. I even tried rep'n ya and it won't let me do that either. Maybe someone will be kind and rep you for me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

This cat has good taste in vegetables:

[video=youtube;DJW8IU1lvps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJW8IU1lvps[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

He caleld his cat Kush, what does he expect, hehe. Nice vid Doob's!!!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 26, 2011)

soccer saturday cant beat it with a nice smoke


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Sweet, enjoy.....who's your team? Pars (DunfermlineAFC) for my sins..........


budolskie said:


> soccer saturday cant beat it with a nice smoke


----------



## budolskie (Feb 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Sweet, enjoy.....who's your team? Pars (DunfermlineAFC) for my sins..........


toon army me m8


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

not long got my new 600 lumatek, cheese, grapefruit and grapefruit in coco 12-12 from seed


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> not long got my new 600 lumatek, cheese, grapefruit and grapefruit in coco 12-12 from seed


Hope you are enjoying the 600 Del...or should I say, I hope you laides are enjoying the 600. Thanks for sharing them. How are you finding coco?


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

I know you have all done fancy edited videos, but it just takes too long for me to do, so, come smoke with DST and check out my cab...or whats left in it. The Psychotic Widow will come down tomorrow...even though it seems to be throwing out new hairs there are amber trichs and I am bored looking at the mad bitch, lol. I actually really want to smoke it since the nugs are rock hard.
More pics of her in my journal.

Here's my vid. I probably should have cleaned my bong but when my wife is in the house she doesn't like me cleaning it, blah de blah...it does hone. But I clean it every week, pain in the arse, but hey ho.
[youtube]T5Y-OEnIzUg[/youtube]
No background music, so incase you don't want to hear me groaning and complaining about the lines, I have been listening to some
[youtube]cTXeg-Swq9w[/youtube]
or
[youtube]D4uNSMRMR8U[/youtube]

Peace, DST


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Hope you are enjoying the 600 Del...or should I say, I hope you laides are enjoying the 600. Thanks for sharing them. How are you finding coco?


cheers mate, they seem to like the 600 and im really loving the coco, always thought it would be harder to use than compost but i was so wrong, got my own breed called bubblebomb, thc bomb x bubblegum, grew really big colas under my 400 so cant wait to see how big it gets under the new light


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Coco is reasonably forgiving, and you can add to it as well, I reuse my old coco and compost up the old root balls as well.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

is that plant of yours in a 10 litre pot? im just using straight coco , no perlite or anything.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

the pyschosis white widow cross pictured above is in a 4litre pot (just checked, i thought it was 7)


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

did you cross it? coco or compost?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 26, 2011)

@*Budmasterflash *Show pics of your setup if you wouldnt mind. im interested in your hydro system. just a out side shot?


----------



## ghb (Feb 26, 2011)

it sounds like a hurricane is trying to blow your house down dst, what in gods name is that fan you have running?, nice cab btw.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

200m ruck. The noise does piss me off, ideally I would like 200m cool tubes and ducting but the sourcing of the cool tubes in Europe is a problem I got a hook up with a supplier from another riu'er who has a shop in the US, see how that goes. the fan is fukkin huge though, lol.



ghb said:


> it sounds like a hurricane is trying to blow your house down dst, what in gods name is that fan you have running?, nice cab btw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

aye ive got an 8 inch fan and its like a jumbo jet works a charm but even with a sleeping bag wrapped round it twice you can still hear it in the other room, i keep meaning to upgrade to an accoustic but i heard haha they arent that quiet.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice DST. My Sour Cream and WW haven't peaked threw the rock wool yet usually i see something different by now. Guess the waiting game begins...


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> @shangeet: nice looking girls


thanks man...



chris grover said:


> u wanna sell that shit to me?


not at all... u will rent me its smoke only... 



duchieman said:


> Kinda looks like he just got it so I wouldn't think he would want to, but hey, no shame in asking...right?
> 
> Harm, I meant harm, not shame. No HARM in asking. Really.


what a joke...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nug Porn!!!


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 26, 2011)

my cheese cutting grow... today's pic...

View attachment 1463509


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 26, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Nug Porn!!!
> 
> View attachment 1463508



awesome pic man.. what strain?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2011)

my awesome grow show some love......


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 26, 2011)

woooooooo.... nice grow man... rep+


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2011)

10 days till i chop these bitches down!

Sharksbreath









































kings kush
















Sour Kush aka Headband


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2011)

mmmmm....headband.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2011)

Damnit man you guys are killin it lol. Nice vid DST  

Corey very impressive setup and grow +rep 

GG throwing dowen the pr0n tooo!!! Awesome job fellas


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2011)

i'll get better pics of all the buds when i harvest! that sour kush has me pumped! has such a strong sour d smell to it,its the only sour kush in my tent and i can smell her over all the others!


----------



## sigmili (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok So How do I Get in this 600w club? Ive got a variable 400-600-overdrive dual arc light growin Aurora Indica her a couple of pics of the girls one in middle is only one left after original4, planted 4 more they are on the right n left. Using FoxFarm Nutes and Bills Foiliar Spray. Also middle one is 7 weeks old others are 4 weeks 


View attachment 1463775


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2011)

sigmili said:


> Ok So How do I Get in this 600w club? Ive got a variable 400-600-overdrive dual arc light growin Aurora Indica her a couple of pics of the girls one in middle is only one left after original4, planted 4 more they are on the right n left. Using FoxFarm Nutes and Bills Foiliar Spray. Also middle one is 7 weeks old others are 4 weeks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1463775


ur already in it bro, cheers!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey GG, thanks for getting back to me on the pipe cleaning. I've used regular salt but still I can't get it all, but then again I don't really let it sit, just shake and shake and shake. Is sea salt better?


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i'll get better pics of all the buds when i harvest! that sour kush has me pumped! has such a strong sour d smell to it,its the only sour kush in my tent and i can smell her over all the others!


man you are going to like that alot,you are righ bout that smell,real strong,real face smacker!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey GG, thanks for getting back to me on the pipe cleaning. I've used regular salt but still I can't get it all, but then again I don't really let it sit, just shake and shake and shake. Is sea salt better?


Yeah, Duchie, sea salt is wayyyy better. I was blown away by the difference... and it always helps to soak it for a bit if you can, but c'mon, we normally need that shit asap, right?? lmfao  Peace bro!

btw, loved that list you journaled... classic!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, Duchie, sea salt is wayyyy better. I was blown away by the difference... and it always helps to soak it for a bit if you can, but c'mon, we normally need that shit asap, right?? lmfao  Peace bro!
> 
> btw, loved that list you journaled... classic!


 Thanks for the reply Bobo, I'll have to get some. Ha ha, that's a joke! See what a tight ass I am, here I spend all this time and money and I can't flip a couple of bills for a backup pipe! Soil or pipe, soil or pipe? And that list, glad you noticed that. I know it's old but I laughed my ass off at that. Then again I was pretty high at the time. Thought I'd put it there to share.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks for the reply Bobo, I'll have to get some. Ha ha, that's a joke! See what a tight ass I am, here I spend all this time and money and I can't flip a couple of bills for a backup pipe! Soil or pipe, soil or pipe? And that list, glad you noticed that. I know it's old but I laughed my ass off at that. Then again I was pretty high at the time. Thought I'd put it there to share.


That's totally me, too. I'm the biggest weed snob out of my friends, and had a fookin' shyt fantastic plastic binger for the longest time... bwuahaha! Now I want everything I see, but am the same.. would rather put $$ into growin' my own  Good list man, post more. I'm out, 600ers... everyone have a good one!  --bobo


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 26, 2011)

Fantastic stuff guys, a tip of the hat is in order. I started tying down a couple of my plants. I had the blackjack so tight that when I tried to take the leading tip and bend it in another direction, I snapped the main stem almost completely through, I would guestimate a ninety percent break. I taped it with blue painters tape and she looks like she is going to lose her head. I'm feeling rather lucky these days so I think I'm going to put my jesus shoes on, walk on water and go heal her. I'm expecting a remarkable recovery in a week. Right now, the prognosis does not look good.

Beautiful buds guys, I'm getting itchy to flip mine to 12/12 but I think I'm going to wait one more week.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2011)

She may make it Headsup. Ive had a few snaps happen this grow and mine all mended ok but slowed that branches growth down a bunch. Best of luck ole pal.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Fantastic stuff guys, a tip of the hat is in order. I started tying down a couple of my plants. I had the blackjack so tight that when I tried to take the leading tip and bend it in another direction, I snapped the main stem almost completely through, I would guestimate a ninety percent break. I taped it with blue painters tape and she looks like she is going to lose her head. I'm feeling rather lucky these days so I think I'm going to put my jesus shoes on, walk on water and go heal her. I'm expecting a remarkable recovery in a week. Right now, the prognosis does not look good.
> 
> Beautiful buds guys, I'm getting itchy to flip mine to 12/12 but I think I'm going to wait one more week.


I've done it twice now with my widows and I splinted them together and kept spraying the joint, and I was 90 percent on both as well, and they didn't even hiccup. Last shot is side by side with her sister. She was tied down just like her but because of the break I had to let her loose.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> View attachment 1463992View attachment 1463990View attachment 1463988View attachment 1463989
> 
> I've done it twice now with my widows and I splinted them together and kept spraying the joint, and I was 90 percent on both as well, and they didn't even hiccup. Last shot is side by side with her sister. She was tied down just like her but because of the break I had to let her loose.


Damn, duchie! 
If that photo was any closer I'd be able to see her ovaries!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

Ha ha. If there's one thing I strive for in life, it's clarity. Do I make myself clear?  Anyway, yes that was taken with my Rebel which I haven't had in a bit and won't for a bit more, long story, sniff. So I just took this shot of the joint (on the plant) that's healed. 


If you love them then they are very forgiving.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ha ha. If there's one thing I strive for in life, it's clarity. Do I make myself clear?  Anyway, yes that was taken with my Rebel which I haven't had in a bit and won't for a bit more, long story, sniff. So I just took this shot of the joint (on the plant) that's healed.
> View attachment 1463994
> 
> If you love them then they are very forgiving.


We only hurt the ones we love, eh?
Well, some guys pinch women's bottoms, others, like us, pinch their tops.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

True and true. Like the new avatar. Is that Nixon or one of the Bushes?  Oops, forgot to tell you, was out for a drive today listening to local radio, which I hardly ever do, and there's an ad for Rush at Copp's in Hamilton, around the corner from T.O. April 16th.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> True and true. Like the new avatar. Is that Nixon or one of the Bushes?  Oops, forgot to tell you, was out for a drive today listening to local radio, which I hardly ever do, and there's an ad for Rush at Copp's in Hamilton, around the corner from T.O. April 16th.


It's everyone's good buddy "Nixon's Head". 
I pop over to Rush's website every once in a while to wistfully see which concerts of theirs that I'll never be able to see. 
I still kick myself for not seeing them during their reunion tour and also the R30 tour when they came to Oregon.
At least I can buy their concert DVD's to tide me over until I can see them live.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

There's a new doc out call Beyond the Lighted Stage, I believe. Don't know if you know of it but it starts right from the beginning and then talks alot about Neil and his motorcycle trek all over hells high acre and then his road back. Pretty tough losing your wife and daughter at separate times.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> There's a new doc out call Beyond the Lighted Stage, I believe. Don't know if you know of it but it starts right from the beginning and then talks alot about Neil and his motorcycle trek all over hells high acre and then his road back. Pretty tough losing your wife and daughter at separate times.


I buy all of their DVD's, and waited with baited breath for "Beyond The Lighted Stage" to come out ever since reading about it showing at the Tribeca Film Festival. I now have it in my collection, and have watched it about 6 times. And will watch it again, and again, and again. Any time I need inspiration to not quit playing my bass, or to keep painting, or just keep going when day-to-day medical things wear me down.
My wife always rolls her eyes when I wax rhapsodic on the virtues of Rush's music.
But she's heard me play their music on my bass for the last 12 years, so she knows it goes a lot deeper than just "I like some of their music". I picked up the bass guitar in 1982 because of "All The World's A Stage", and have kept up on all of their music ever since.
I like almost every song they've put out, and can play all but maybe 6 songs all the way through, note for note. 
YYZ, La Villa Strangiato are two notables that I'm still working on after all these years. 
The others I have a little problem with are Cygnus X-1, Cygnus X-1 Book II, Time And Motion, and the hardest parts of a couple of other songs. But those songs are just hard to play because of the timing and for the need for absolute precision to make it sound right. 
The others are pretty straight forward, other than Geddy is also doing keyboards, footpedals and singing while playing his bass during many of the songs.


----------



## MedHeadGRWR (Feb 26, 2011)

Haven't posted updates in a while...This first pic has the left half of the room being fresh transplants from today (2 weeks veg) and the right side of the room is 3 weeks flower (2 weeks veg also)








second pic is of a top from the 3 weeks flower side


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

@ DoobieBrother well my friend, you know how I picked you out, and know you have to be a real fan to catch that one so you know you don't have to convince me, they are a huge part of my life too. Me and two other buddies started playing because of them. One of them, the longest time buddy, is no longer with us and every time I think of, or hear Rush, I think of him. In fact, I still walk around with a guilt from over 20 years ago when I lost a VHS recording of a show, Movie Pictures tour, I'm pretty sure, that he recorded and lent to me. Funny the baggage we can carry around. And women? Well most of them just don't get it. "Rush? Can you dance to them?"


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks awesome Medhead. Is that soil? Seems like an awful lot of plants to track using soil.

Anyone have any experience with these bulbs? I'm starting my search now and am striking out on the bulk deals for some Hortilux Supers.
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Reflectorized-600-watt-HPS-Bulb.asp


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

@duchieman
I figured only Rush-heads would notice my "location" and know what it meant, and I was right. 
For any of those Rush fans who aren't in Canada, there is a good interview of Geddy & Alex on Q TV that has been uploaded to youtube:

[video=youtube;rt1YBFmsXSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt1YBFmsXSs[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

Yup, for sure. I have buddies who've seen them doing the high schools around T.O when they were first starting out and still doing covers along with their stuff. I missed that only by a years. But I did get to see another Canadian band play my high school, that made it pretty big, particularly in Europe, and that was Saga.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

Saga is awesome!
I'm still working on "On The Loose" after all these years. 
Freaking awesome.
I've got a concert DVD in my Netflix queue called "Toronto Rocks". That would have been a wild concert to see live (*_quoting Netflix: "The city of Toronto is known the world over for being a thriving place to make and create music. On July 23, 2003, music lovers converged on the city for one of the most electrifying concerts ever, featuring such acts as The Rolling Stones, AC/DC, Justin Timberlake, The Flaming Lips, The Guess Who, The Isley Brothers and Rush. The event was hosted by comic Dan Aykroyd and fellow entertainer Mike Bullard."_).
I almost forgot: I've got a Primus DVD ("Blame It On The Fish") waiting for me in my mailbox! I know what I'm watching tonight!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

I've only been to one Rush show and it was at either what is now called the Verizon Amphitheater or it was at the Pacific Amphitheater, not sure. It had to have been in '91 or '92 and I couldn't tell you what tour it was (too much alcohol and weed, lol) but it what I do remember is that it was a really good show. Maybe one of the best I've seen.

I can't even remember all of their songs anymore but they played one of their songs that has a really long drum solo that was incredible live. Excellent band.

We were hitting a lot of shows back then so it's hard to keep them straight. The are a few that I can remember which albums they were from but not with most. We actually snuck into five or six shows at Irvine Meadows which is now Verizon Amphitheater. A couple I remember sneaking into are a Beastie Boys show and Metallica (black album).

All time favorite show though has to be Rise Against at the Palladium right after they remodelled the place in '07. It was them, Alkaline Trio, Thrice and The Gaslight anthem. Killer venue and great bands made for a killer show.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 26, 2011)

Been thinking of getting some work done soon and been searching around for some ideas....what do you guys think about something like this.....LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

I like it in a "WTF?" kind of way!


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 26, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Been thinking of getting some work done soon and been searching around for some ideas....what do you guys think about something like this.....LOL


 Lmao thats epic


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I've only been to one Rush show and it was at either what is now called the Verizon Amphitheater or it was at the Pacific Amphitheater, not sure. It had to have been in '91 or '92 and I couldn't tell you what tour it was (too much alcohol and weed, lol) but it what I do remember is that it was a really good show. Maybe one of the best I've seen.
> 
> I can't even remember all of their songs anymore but they played one of their songs that has a really long drum solo that was incredible live. Excellent band.
> 
> ...


Alaska never got any big name bands until the late '80's when they finally built an event arena. But no bands had the balls to come to a small venue like Anchorage in the middle of Winter due to the extra cost to get there and the shitty weather.
Summer was different, and there were always bands coming up, though half were Country bands ("We play *BOTH* kinds of music: Country _and_ Western!).


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Looks awesome Medhead. Is that soil? Seems like an awful lot of plants to track using soil.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these bulbs? I'm starting my search now and am striking out on the bulk deals for some Hortilux Supers.
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Reflectorized-600-watt-HPS-Bulb.asp


Try this source with a phone call, last one I bought for the 600 was $85.
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/lamps-/-bulbs/cat_29.html
Tony @ htg said something about the hortilux causing problems when used in a digital ballast...I'm unsure of the exact context, but It was not favorable, he talked me out of buying another one


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Try this source with a phone call, last one I bought for the 600 was $85.
> http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/lamps-/-bulbs/cat_29.html
> Tony @ htg said something about the hortilux causing problems when used in a digital ballast...I'm unsure of the exact context, but It was not favorable, he talked me out of buying another one
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm using one with a magnetic right now and was checking into getting a few of them and then sending a couple out to some 600 peeps that are in the market for bulbs. I found some on Ebay for $82 shipped each but I like to try and keep my options open too and keep an open mind about things. That's why I am asking about that bulb with the internal reflector and also why I'm considering getting one of those Sunpulse splitters and a couple Sunpulse MH bulbs in 3K to run from one of my 1000W ballasts.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 26, 2011)

Tony at HTG must smoke crack then...digi is all I've used....and Hortilux is all I've used...Just curious what you use now instead of Hortilux.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Tony at HTG must smoke crack then...digi is all I've used....and Hortilux is all I've used...Just curious what you use now instead of Hortilux.


I ran a hortilux for almost a year and am using a sunmaster and a growbright ( 2 hoods) with no noticable difference.
I bought another 600 digi set-up last November from htg and was going to upgrade to the hortilux until he talked me out of it. There is something buried in the riu files about some issues, but I don't remember enough to make an intelligent statement.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

There was (_is?_) a raging debate on whether or not standard bulbs are reliable when used with electronic ballasts.
The light bulb manufacturers say that the electronic ballasts aren't properly certified (_ISO or ANSI, I can't recall_) to safely run their bulbs, and the ballast makers claim that some of the bulbs on the market are way out of spec when it comes to striking volts and they also had issues with rapid failure because of it.
Also there was (_supposedly_) an very early batch of electronic ballasts that were (_supposedly_) made way out of spec due to mis-communications between engineers and designers, and it somehow made it out onto the market causing problems for any who bought them.
Not sure if any of it is true at all, or if it only applies to older ballasts and not recently built ballasts.
Mine (_a Galaxy 600w_) has a manufacture sticker date of April 2008 and I've been running off of the same 2 bulbs (_SunMaster 600w Cool Deluxe mH conversion bulb, and a Eye Hortilux 600w Super HPS EN_) since I bought it in October of 2008, alternating between the two, (_though I did once do a complete veg cycle with 480watts of 48" fluorescent lights with nearly identical results_).





 
While I know I'm due for a fresh bulb, I've never had a problem with either bulb. 
**knocks on wood**


----------



## smokebros (Feb 26, 2011)

View attachment 1464439View attachment 1464440View attachment 1464441


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok Doobie, I think we better simmer down the Rush talk. I keep flashing to scenes from I Love You Man. Slappa da bass mon!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ok Doobie, I think we better simmer down the Rush talk. I keep flashing to scenes from I Love You Man. Slappa da bass mon!


You mean "RIU" doesn't stand for "Rush It Up"!?
I'll sue, I tell you, I'll sue!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey smokebro. Looks like your good to go. Were you growing under something else before or is this your first crack?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> You mean "RIU" doesn't stand for "Rush It Up"!?
> I'll sue, I tell you, I'll sue!!!


No, you must have misunderstood. I'm telling you though, if we keep it up these guys will be telling us to get our own thread.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, you're probably right, duchie.
(I'm feeling like such a Rush nerd right now  )

Hey smokebros:
Nice setup! 
Looking forward to seeing those digilux bulbs in action, so I hope you'll post lots of pics/vids as your grow progresses. 
Peace!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

The owner of the shop I go to said this bulb would work great in either magnetic or digital. I have a Sunmaster also in the other tent and am now using a Growbright MH conversion in the veg room.

I'm really interested in trying out those Sunpulse MH bulbs so I'm leaning that way a little right now. Thinking I'd then have a Hortilux Eye Super HPS in one hood, A Sunmaster Super HPS in another and the other two would have the Sunpulse MH bulbs in 3K. I could then see for myself how they all compare.
I'm not set on anything yet though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> The owner of the shop I go to said this bulb would work great in either magnetic or digital. I have a Sunmaster also in the other tent and am now using a Growbright MH conversion in the veg room.
> 
> I'm really interested in trying out those Sunpulse MH bulbs so I'm leaning that way a little right now. Thinking I'd then have a Hortilux Eye Super HPS in one hood, A Sunmaster Super HPS in another and the other two would have the Sunpulse MH bulbs in 3K. I could then see for myself how they all compare.
> I'm not set on anything yet though.


Yeah, while I've had good luck so far with the Hortilux & SunMaster bulbs, I'm keenly interested in seeing how other bulbs do, especially the new breed of digital-ready bulbs.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 26, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> @*Budmasterflash *Show pics of your setup if you wouldnt mind. im interested in your hydro system. just a out side shot?


This is my ress with drain and air manifold

Water/Nutes are pumped and Aerated via 365 GPH pump and adjustable fish tank air pump

Water /nutes go to 1/2 inch PVC

1/2 inch PVC goes through the 4 inch PVC

and connects to a 90 and extension to keep aeration levels up

Water /Nutes and O2 flow through the 4 inch PVC feeding the girls

fluids flow back to the res out the drain tube"right" and water level/overflow tube "left"


here is a link to the parts list "IMO" My system is a combination of...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

Just gotta love things that are clean and simple. Nice job putting that together and stuff, looks cool.

Back on the bulb topic, I have priced out buying two more 600 ballast/bulb setups with Hortilux Eye bulbs and priced out buying the Sunpulse Splitter and two Sunpulse MH bulbs in 3K. If I buy two more 600s I'll sell my two 1000s to get them and can sell the 1000w ballasts, two bulbs and one hood for around $350. Two more 600w ballasts with two Eye bulbs will cost around $500 with tax (new) so I'd be coming out of pocket about $150. If I buy the splitter and two MH bulbs they'll cost $300 shipped so if I sell one 1000w ballast, bulb and hood for $200, I'd be out of pocket about $100.

I guess it will come down to which bulbs I want to run since $50 won't make much of a difference in anything. I've got one ballast and bulb up on Craigslist and Ebay right now but if I were to keep a 1000 and get the splitter, I'm not sure which ballast I want to keep. I have a Harvest Pro switchable from Sunlight Supply and a GLobal Greenhouse magnetic. I've been told by a few people that these GG magnetics will run forever and are bulletproof but have also heard the Harvest Pro series from SS are good too. I don't forese any use for the MH option on the SS ballast but it is quieter than the GG ballast and the SS ballast is new whereas the GG I have no idea how old it is. I can only say it looks almost new and works but don't know the history of it.

what are the thought's of the peeps tuned in tonight to the 600?


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 26, 2011)

I would spend the little extra and have all new gear/tec for sure.
pimp that shit my man and give your girls what they love." SUN "


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 26, 2011)

Since i have to cut sooner then i thought its time for project "Mastercraft Mom box" lol
perfect timing cause it was on sale lol


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Since i have to cut sooner then i thought its time for project "Mastercraft Mom box" lol
> perfect timing cause it was on sale lol
> View attachment 1464602


Nice!
Those pulse start MH bulbs are supposed to be really good and I'm just not convinced the Eye bulbs are really any better than some other bulbs out there that are less expensive like the Sunmaster Super HPs I'm running that I can get for just over half of the Hortilux. I war running all digital 600s and two magnetic 1000s but just had a digi go out on me and picked up a SS 600w mag to replace it in a pinch. I'm trying to get the digi covered under warranty but so far no luck.

Whe you read the specs on bulbs there doesn't appear to be any advantage of running the Hortilux over some others being that they claim the same color spread and lumen output. There are definitely some inferior bulbs out there when you look at lumens and color range so I'm not saying they aren't any better than any other bulbs. I just see similar claims and specs on other bulbs that are less expensive and those pulse start MH bulbs are actually more expensive than the EYE bulbs. I would just save about $50 because the splitter is less than a second ballast.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 27, 2011)

I have always used the cheaper bulbs "Sunmaster" and when I used my 400W hortilux bulb I really didnt see much of a diff in crop size and the Sunmaster lasted longer lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 27, 2011)

A short clip of me transplanting my third clone:
(*wife was sleeping in the next room, so narrative was quiet and hardly audible, so added titles.)

[video=youtube;3DE2AmqIT0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DE2AmqIT0M[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 27, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> She may make it Headsup. Ive had a few snaps happen this grow and mine all mended ok but slowed that branches growth down a bunch. Best of luck ole pal.


I'm hoping it heals, if not, it will have a few main colas instead of one.



duchieman said:


> View attachment 1463992View attachment 1463990View attachment 1463988View attachment 1463989
> 
> I've done it twice now with my widows and I splinted them together and kept spraying the joint, and I was 90 percent on both as well, and they didn't even hiccup. Last shot is side by side with her sister. She was tied down just like her but because of the break I had to let her loose.


I'll give this a few days and if I see no improvement I'll remove the top. She doesn't look good, as you can tell the top is wilting. The red cup is a killing field, she has been a slow one from the beginning. I think I have the cure, next week, she's going outside. Let's see what happens nine months from now? Flori-duh ain't exactly the equator but I'm interested to see what a sativa dominant plant will do outdoors. My crazy in the head vietnam vet buddy will be gifted this plant. I'll help him take clones so he can have more than one going...after they are sufficiently accustomed to being outdoors.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 27, 2011)

Smokebros, you can take this with a grain of salt it's just a suggestion. Save yourself some money and get some 6500k cfl's. You don't need that big light for seedlings. Everything else looks good.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 27, 2011)

@Budmaster Yo, i really like the spouts where the plants sit. did you get that idea somewhere or come up with it? i just trashed my old system like that. i cut hole directly in the 4 inch pvc and the cubes sat right in the pipe. now i got gutter with smaller net pots. your setup is awesome! are your pumps on timer?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 27, 2011)

just bored so heres a pic of my nugget and my rootball.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> did you cross it? coco or compost?


No it's a Mr West, and was in a bit of both, old composted coco and new coco.



andrewcovetsall said:


> just bored so heres a pic of my nugget and my rootball. View attachment 1464985View attachment 1464986View attachment 1464987


thanks for being bored, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2011)

Late Friday night I re-potted 17 seedlings into 9 oz cups and woke up Saturday to something cutting the top out of 7 of them. I watched them all day and saw no further damage and woke up this morning to discover 4 more totally eaten and the remaining 6 have been chewed on. They also ate another seedling on another shelf. It's only coming out at lights out, outside temps have been in the 70's and some insects are starting to appear. I have the remaining plants in a dome for protection. Any ideas what could be causing the problem? There is a no pest strip hanging.

the 'other' seedling


remaining babies


6 day old clones

What's so frustrating is that some of those seedlings were one of a kind and they were all of my english garden.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

wow that sucks man....pissed off wife maybe???? LOL "I'll show him"


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

you got a rodent in there chewing on shit.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> you got a rodent in there chewing on shit.


strong possibility and a good thought, measures will be taken immeditely. Thank you


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2011)

exactly what I was about to say, any signs of droppings? I am sure you know but look around the edge of the walls. Mouse trap with peanut butter always got them for me in the past. Good luck cof.


Medical Grade said:


> you got a rodent in there chewing on shit.


----------



## single speed weed (Feb 27, 2011)

That first pic made me laugh and then feel sad for the little lady


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

wouldn't a rodent knock over those Dixie Cups trying to get up there.....I know how unstable they are from high school keggers.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> wouldn't a rodent knock over those Dixie Cups trying to get up there.....I know how unstable they are from high school keggers.


They were against each other is a plastic tray, so they were stable, and we have the small field mice-body about 1 1/2"
I have cats, but they are not allowed in this area, partially because of the no pest strips.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

That really sucks man....fkn grow room horror story there


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh man, sorry to hear about the yins cof. I would think it to be a rodent too so I think you're on the right track there. If you can find the little fekker, torture his ass, muahahaha. 

Not really, I'm only kidding so please nobody jump my arse for animal cruelty or anything. I had to set traps in the attic in a houe I used to live in and even though they're rats and could be carrying disease, I still felt bad for the little bastards.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear about the yins cof. I would think it to be a rodent too so I think you're on the right track there. If you can find the little fekker, torture his ass, muahahaha.
> 
> Not really, I'm only kidding so please nobody jump my arse for animal cruelty or anything. I had to set traps in the attic in a houe I used to live in and even though they're rats and could be carrying disease, I still felt bad for the little bastards.


I'm not a peta tree hugger, death to the little, destructive varmits!


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

Get em COF.....I've got only two words.......water torture


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey GG, thanks for getting back to me on the pipe cleaning. I've used regular salt but still I can't get it all, but then again I don't really let it sit, just shake and shake and shake. Is sea salt better?


if ur cleaning like a spoon pipe,or any kind of bowl, best way to get 100% of the resin out is to scrape it as much as u can then hit it with some iso and salt!...u dont want any resin in it AT ALL after u run iso through it or its gunna have a harsh taste!...reason i say scrape it first is to give the sea salt space to bounce around ur pipe!...if ur cleaning a bong or like a bubbler u can just add salt and iso and shake away!

Thanks for all the comments guys,i'll def. get harvest pics when the time comes!


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

when i ever i buy a new glass piece i ALWAYS make sure it is easy to clean.. i hate buying a sweet looking piece just to find out you cant clean it good =\


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

And a new avatar for the man---DST
I know you've been waiting


<<<<Little SLUT!!!!!!!


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 27, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632329585&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632322664&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 27, 2011)

got a cat?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2011)

I started seeing yellowing on some leaves yesterday, but had to be gone all day. Looking at them today I see all this.

Is this from lowering ph from 6.5 to 59-6.0, or from over nute, or from spraying the Neem dish-soap combo on them 3 days ago? 
I am concerned that they will get worse soon.
Maybe I should spray them with water to rinse leaves?
Maybe raise the ph back up? Using sunshine mix 4 (soil-less peat lime etc) They need a watering today.
I run my ppm between 800-825.

Thanx for the help guys!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

Now it's just a guess mind you but I'd say it looks like the start of lockout from the ph being off. I screw up once a week or so it seems and get the ph too low on my water and the leaves seem to show right away. I'll leave mine until the next watering and just run the ph a bit high to equalize the soil ph. I check the runoff ph whenever I see a problem and go from there.

Hope I helped and not hurt...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

Chopped a Jack Herer today and will be chopping a plant or two a day over the next couple days. There's a few that look ready and a few that are really close so I'll get them down over the next couple days and then more should be ready by next weekend with the last few sometime the following week by the looks of things. 

I'm starting to get that stoked feeling knowing there finishing up now. Here's a pic of the budzzzzz from the JH that came out of the smaller tent.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey smokebro. Looks like your good to go. Were you growing under something else before or is this your first crack?


yeah man, I was growing under a 250watt hps.


----------



## smokebros (Feb 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, you're probably right, duchie.
> (I'm feeling like such a Rush nerd right now  )
> 
> Hey smokebros:
> ...


thanks bro, I update my journal daily, but I will def put pics on her periodically! thanks to everyone on this thread for the positive feedback , it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Now it's just a guess mind you but I'd say it looks like the start of lockout from the ph being off. I screw up once a week or so it seems and get the ph too low on my water and the leaves seem to show right away. I'll leave mine until the next watering and just run the ph a bit high to equalize the soil ph. I check the runoff ph whenever I see a problem and go from there.
> 
> Hope I helped and not hurt...


Thanx Dez! I think it might be too low too. Do you know what ph I should aim for with Sunshine mix 4?
I was using the ph strip thing b4, now I have it set with a meter to 6.0
The strips ar not accurate, but told me 6-6.5


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't say what your mix needs but 6.0 is on the low side for anything that's not Hydro as far as I know. I try to keep my res at 5.8-6.3 with hydro but I do allow it to swing before correcting it since the plants don't take up all nutes at the same ph point. My soil plants get their water ph'd to 6.3-6.5 and that typically will give me a soil ph of 6.5-6.7 after watering. It goes up significantly as the soil dries out though too. The water runoff on the soil plants will usually be in the 6.5-7.0 range.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 27, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> @Budmaster Yo, i really like the spouts where the plants sit. did you get that idea somewhere or come up with it? i just trashed my old system like that. i cut hole directly in the 4 inch pvc and the cubes sat right in the pipe. now i got gutter with smaller net pots. your setup is awesome! are your pumps on timer?


Came up with the idea on my own, "stoner brain storming lol. yes the water pump is on a timer,"1 hour rest 30 min run" the air pump runs at all times pumping air into the 4 inch PVC
ty for the compliments


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

*




*

Allright peeps.....Here is Warlock...getting closer...leaves are really yellowing and some starting to purp!!!She just got her last feed...gonna wait 5 days and give a little flush then probably another flush 4-5 days after that...then let her dry up for a few more days then chop.
Super Frosty!!!! Smells like lemons and berries!!!!
















































So there she is.....how's she look!!!​


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2011)

She looks good...get ready to enjoy


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a little hesitant to chop tho...she keeps busting out fresh calyxs on the top of the nuggs....the rest of the buds look done for sure...looked at trichs before the lights kicked on with the 60-100x scope and she was all cloudy with probably 25% amber...giving her a little more than a week to go


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> So there she is.....how's she look!!!


 beautiful!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Since i have to cut sooner then i thought its time for project "Mastercraft Mom box" lol
> perfect timing cause it was on sale lol
> View attachment 1464602


Please share where you got this! I'm interested


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know what the fk is going on....I posted like 9 pics and only see three....what are you guys seeing.....this is fkt


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I don't know what the fk is going on....I posted like 9 pics and only see three....what are you guys seeing.....this is fkt


I see 8 and WARLOCK is a beast! How long did you veg her for?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2011)

I see 8 pics


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Please share where you got this! I'm interested


Canadian Tire

so far i have got it painted, half sealed and the lights installed


gotta build another micro scrubber for myself, they sell faster then i can make them and i never seem to have ! done when i need it lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> got a cat?


I got cats!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

Whew....I spaced them out between pics and I fixed it....she was germed in the first weeks of Nov....and flipped to 12/12 probably around the 2nd or 3rd of Jan.....so tomorrow should be around the start of week 9...I think....It's late!!!LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

That Warlock looks delicious my friend...........buddus lingus, hehe.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Canadian Tire
> 
> so far i have got it painted, half sealed and the lights installed
> View attachment 1466331
> ...


Dude that thing is perfect. I have a plastic cabinet style setup for my veg. Do you by chance still have the model number for that? I want it badrealbad.

Also, I just joined the thread. You sell "micro scrubbers"? Details please and thanks!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Canadian Tire
> 
> so far i have got it painted, half sealed and the lights installed
> View attachment 1466331
> ...


That's kick ass.....how light tight will it be and what will you be using around the doors to make it light tight.....I know it's your mother box so light leaks aren't a big deal but for security reasons I'm curious.....I've looked at those at the big box stores and just thought that it would be a pain to seal the center of the double doors.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> That's kick ass.....how light tight will it be and what will you be using around the doors to make it light tight.....I know it's your mother box so light leaks aren't a big deal but for security reasons I'm curious.....I've looked at those at the big box stores and just thought that it would be a pain to seal the center of the double doors.


I think you've gone too far with the new avatar. I can't stop staring and it's driving me a bit mad, lol. I think the wifey will be in trouble later, hehe.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeh I like the new av aswell


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 27, 2011)

hah.....DST used to say the same thing.....see....not only with grow help but I'm helping you in the sac too....I feel like that Dr. Ruth lady....just not old....and not a female...........anyway....it's late....I'm going to bed.....mines in trouble too...LOL....her belly's getting bigger by the day(7 1/2 months prego) and she's getting sexier by the day.....goodnight 6....and thanks for the complements!!!!

<<<<<I just miss when she looked that thin....oh well...that's what Pilates is for....LOL


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 27, 2011)

The Canadian tire part # 068-1226-8
I dont like plastic just not safe in my mind.
yes i sell 3 1/4 inch micro scubbers that work great in small cabs or just to sit in a room. I just make them for locals that i know and hang with. they work well and are refillable but the guys just buy new 1s after a year or so. i will post a pic when im done this 1 tomorrow.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 27, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> That's kick ass.....how light tight will it be and what will you be using around the doors to make it light tight.....I know it's your mother box so light leaks aren't a big deal but for security reasons I'm curious.....I've looked at those at the big box stores and just thought that it would be a pain to seal the center of the double doors.


weather striping and there is a lip on the door that overlaps the other
i will be sure to post a little how to when im done


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info budmaster. Yeah I don't mind the plastic for my veg as I just use T5's and the temp is very low. I can't find that unit on their website but just like everything else when building my growroom I upsold myself and got this.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/3/OutdoorStorage/Sheds/PRD~0600269P/Suncast%2BShed%2Bwith%2BPower%2BPackage%252C%2B10%2Bx%2B10%2527.jsp?locale=en

Just kidding. But that would be sweet.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2011)

^I think about growing in one of those every time I see them


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2011)

I know, right?! lol I find it humorous that whenever I look at one of those I want to fill it with dank.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2011)

When Im in home improvement stores all I can think about is how I could use everything in there to grow lol I will never be a millionaire because Ill spend the money on growing or something ells productive before it gets to that point. Or I could say the day Im a millionaire I'll have a million dollar grow opp.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 27, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous man, I have a Warlock going now she has 3 main colas that are alright, 1 main and I would say 2 secondary because I never turned her. A test I was doing to try something out someone on here posted. Anyway she couldn't look more different than yours. Mine has round colas, they dont go to a point at all, they are round. Pretty cool looking, I havent posted pics in a while, I may be getting a new camera tomorrow so maybe some pics and maybe a video tomorrow night. Im having issues with my plants, the issue being they had shit light for the first 3 weeks and it set them back big time so they are taking too fucking long. I am looking to take my Galaxy in 2 weeks, everything else has at least 3 weeks left. Thanks to the fairy for the headband seeds a while back, they are looking indica as fuck, short with fat ass leaves. Hoping for good things from them, still need to send the fairy out myself, I have had so much going on lately, a bit too much for my liking. The Heribei is looking nice as well, for anyone interested in that strain, that seed had a tap root sticking out of the seed in about 18 hours. And it looks mostly indica, thats all I have for now. My solo cup MK Ultra clone is fucking beautiful, but the 1 gallon plant is MUCH bigger. I think she is going to be an 8 weeker. Mom went longer due to low temps at the end of the grow. My Wappa clone is coming on nicely too. From these clones I have decided I definitely want to start using smaller potters. 5 gallons are too big, almost a waste of soil. I could probably get away with 3 gallon potters and be happy with the results. Ok I have said enough, take care Club 600, I hope everyone is good, I have some catching up to do.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2011)

spikes i tell ya..........never had hairs at all,crazy.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks for the info budmaster. Yeah I don't mind the plastic for my veg as I just use T5's and the temp is very low. I can't find that unit on their website but just like everything else when building my growroom I upsold myself and got this.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/3/OutdoorStorage/Sheds/PRD~0600269P/Suncast%2BShed%2Bwith%2BPower%2BPackage%252C%2B10%2Bx%2B10%2527.jsp?locale=en
> 
> Just kidding. But that would be sweet.


http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=NrvRcFhtJmH3PhKFnjj5WhMhn4TJdl4jC6LB6W1t1ZVXXgN4CfJL!1635371468?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524443305379&bmUID=1298870129120

try that


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx Dez! I think it might be too low too. Do you know what ph I should aim for with Sunshine mix 4?
> I was using the ph strip thing b4, now I have it set with a meter to 6.0
> The strips ar not accurate, but told me 6-6.5


 I noticed you said it was a soil-less mix... so something similar to coco?? If so then you should treat your water as if it is hydro


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I noticed you said it was a soil-less mix... so something similar to coco?? If so then you should treat your water as if it is hydro


 Thanx ii is Sunshine mix #4

Sunshine Mix #4 / LA4

Mix #4 is recommended where high air capacity and fast drainage are needed: during winter months, with water and salt sensitive crops, or where frequent leaching is required.

Available Sizes

Available in 110 cu ft; loosefill totes; 55 cu ft; 3.8 cu ft; 2.8 cu ft loosefill.

Ingredients
Formulated with Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, coarse perlite, starter nutrient charge (with Gypsum) and dolomitic limestone.
Applications

This mix is highly recommended for nursery stock, perennials, cutting propagation, hanging baskets and interior-sca


So does this mean a PH of 5.8? I have no idea! The company wont even give me a straight answer.


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

Puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> amber casey


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 28, 2011)

cats love to chew on weed for some reason.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

nice warlock *ENDLSCYCLE! * nice avvy too


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> cats love to chew on weed for some reason.


Reminds 'em of catnip! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

View attachment 1467115View attachment 1467116View attachment 1467117View attachment 1467118View attachment 1467119View attachment 1467120View attachment 1467121View attachment 1467122View attachment 1467123View attachment 1467124quick cut n paste from the journo, 

Pr0n


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2011)

I get red x's in this thread but can see them in the repost in your thread. I can't see the original post in your thread though.

Bothe of those strains look incredible btw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks man think its if i dont attach the images in manage attachments.


EDIT: how bout now? honestly every time the RIU gods do an update something goes tits up in its place. get a like system, lose a last 5 threads......


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2011)

They're coming thru as thumbnails, but that's some wicked looking bud.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah the thumbs are showing up.
This one needed to be bigger though:


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Now it's just a guess mind you but I'd say it looks like the start of lockout from the ph being off. I screw up once a week or so it seems and get the ph too low on my water and the leaves seem to show right away. I'll leave mine until the next watering and just run the ph a bit high to equalize the soil ph. I check the runoff ph whenever I see a problem and go from there.
> 
> Hope I helped and not hurt...


 I read this post and the post it was a response too and I saw my own issue taking place, so I went and I checked what I had been adjusting my ph to and it was a bit too low. I ended up having to use almost 2 times the ph up I was using to get the ph up around 6, no wonder my lower leaves were yellowing and dying off so fast. I hope my vegging plants take the change well, as for my flowering girls, its a bit late for them, at least I noticed it at the beginning of this next run, Ill be topping the Headbands, Bubba Kush, and Vanilla Kush in about a week, and maybe the Heribei, we will see where she is at then. I might top them for 8 tops this time, or maybe just top for 4 and LST, my flowering girls will determine how long the have to veg, at this point they have at least 3 weeks left to go.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> cats love to chew on weed for some reason.


Hahaha... it's crazy how much they like it. I have some plants vegging in the open and all the lower leaves are just nibbled to nothing. I'm always having to knock a cat off the table the plants are on. It's too funny. Even when I trim my closet and throw the stuff on the ground, I find a cat picking through it. Too funny.

And Don... you are fucking Killing it over there. Those are some BOMB looking buds. Love it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I started seeing yellowing on some leaves yesterday, but had to be gone all day. Looking at them today I see all this.
> 
> Is this from lowering ph from 6.5 to 59-6.0, or from over nute, or from spraying the Neem dish-soap combo on them 3 days ago?
> I am concerned that they will get worse soon.
> ...









This one looks like the burn is from your foliar spray...


----------



## ValleGrown (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys and gals in the 600watt club. 

I'm wondering what setups you guys have running. I am looking to put a 600w in a growtent that is either 24x48x60 or 32x32x63. Or which is better How hot arethese in the spaces you've selected and what you ventilation is like. Its greatly appreciated. I just would love to join the club that is lb for lb better than any other synthetic light source. 

Thanks -VG


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Reminds 'em of catnip! lol


 I think so too...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1467115View attachment 1467116View attachment 1467117View attachment 1467118View attachment 1467119View attachment 1467120View attachment 1467121View attachment 1467122View attachment 1467123View attachment 1467124quick cut n paste from the journo,
> 
> Pr0n


 Beautiful man!!


billcollector99 said:


> This one looks like the burn is from your foliar spray...


 Thanx,I was wondering about that, but I followed the directions on the neem and used the right amount of dish soap...Oh well Next time I will dilute more.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6csDCqu94R0&feature=related

the link is a song called marijuana. i thought it was legit enough for the thread especially from an up and coming artist who is gonna take the game over with shady aftermath


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yelawolf is pretty dope, his album slaps too, cant even count how many car alarms my brother has set off with it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6csDCqu94R0&feature=related
> 
> the link is a song called marijuana. i thought it was legit enough for the thread especially from an up and coming artist who is gonna take the game over with shady aftermath


I see your yelawolf video, and I raise with this, lol.

[video=youtube;prababtwNjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prababtwNjk&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

Gotta love dat blueberry yum yum son!


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2011)

hi ValleGrown, thanks for stopping by and we would love to have you here at the 600.

Ok, I am not in a tent, but I have plenty of work with 600's...also being European I am kind of just trying to work out your diameters as I type. Okay, if possible go for the bigger one, you will need it, the 600 seems to make you want to cram as much weed under it as possible.

Running a 4ft by 4ft cabinet myself, with 1 600 I would suggest for the tent size at least the equivalent of a ruck125 (5inch fan) I would also recommend to get a cool hood or cool tube, that will help you loads. 

I am running 3 lights in my 4ft x 4 ft space, but have a bug fan puling air through them. With one 600, get one fan and vent it and temps will never be an issue.

Let us know if you have any more questions.

Peace, DST



ValleGrown said:


> Hey guys and gals in the 600watt club.
> 
> I'm wondering what setups you guys have running. I am looking to put a 600w in a growtent that is either 24x48x60 or 32x32x63. Or which is better How hot arethese in the spaces you've selected and what you ventilation is like. Its greatly appreciated. I just would love to join the club that is lb for lb better than any other synthetic light source.
> 
> Thanks -VG


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 28, 2011)

Well like i said here is the pic of the micro scrubbers i make


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 28, 2011)

wow....that little fan actually pulls air through the charcoal???pretty neat!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2011)

Pretty sweet! Thanks for sharing. How much do you get and do you ship to US? lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great lil scrubber! Do you sit is fan side up, and does it pull through the fan or exhaust out the fan?


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 28, 2011)

its a 30 cfm fan and is the balk of the cost
as long as you dont pack it to tight it flows nicely
the air is sucked through the charcoal and out the fan
the boys just shoot me $50 and tend to pick up 4 or 5 at a time.
now that i think about it they prob sell them cause like i said they are refillable lol


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Great lil scrubber! Do you sit is fan side up, and does it pull through the fan or exhaust out the fan?


it works in any orientation and it will be my exhaust for the Mastercraft mother box


----------



## indecline (Feb 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha... it's crazy how much they like it. I have some plants vegging in the open and all the lower leaves are just nibbled to nothing. I'm always having to knock a cat off the table the plants are on. It's too funny. Even when I trim my closet and throw the stuff on the ground, I find a cat picking through it. Too funny.
> 
> And Don... you are fucking Killing it over there. Those are some BOMB looking buds. Love it.


Cats just love them, I bet its because they see that we do. I am constantly having to throw my cat out of the grow room, if shes not eating them shes flattened one for a bed or tried to shit in the pot. 
But during the last half of flower its strictly a no cat zone, cant be doing with hairy buds.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2011)

I was already not much of a cat person lol now hearing these stories just makes it worse. I did have a cat a few years back tho, I lived way out in the country so she turned out to quite the killer and looked good at the same time lol and she did her 1s and 2s outside so no need for a litter box  I guess the main thing I dint like about them is the hair getting everywhere inside and having to clean the litter box So I guess I do like cats lol just not inside. 
Been jarring the Durban in batches and almost all of it is ready... slow dry. My scrog is looking magical and all yellow, it will be coming down in the next few days (blueberry haze). The ak clones are developing roots atm and getting ready to go into my new hydro set-up soon. Had laps in light a few weeks ago in the veg and some of my plants tried to flower, the problem was fixed two days later so my veg ladies had been showing signs of re-veg  but are finally throwing out some 5 fingered leafs and ready to flower....
Wow that little puff on the BBH sample has me rambling like a mofo lol 
Everything is looking top of the line as usual 600 ,


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> That really sucks man....fkn grow room horror story there


I'm trying to agree whilst looking at your most recent avatar. We have the same taste in asses, all of them look the same. I applaud your taste and would like to try hers.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Chopped a Jack Herer today and will be chopping a plant or two a day over the next couple days. There's a few that look ready and a few that are really close so I'll get them down over the next couple days and then more should be ready by next weekend with the last few sometime the following week by the looks of things.
> 
> I'm starting to get that stoked feeling knowing there finishing up now. Here's a pic of the budzzzzz from the JH that came out of the smaller tent.


Oh no! It's ona. Let us know how the jack is, I have been interested in the strain for some time and would love a smoke report. I have something going now with some jack in it but I forget what it is. Duh.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx Dez! I think it might be too low too. Do you know what ph I should aim for with Sunshine mix 4?
> I was using the ph strip thing b4, now I have it set with a meter to 6.0
> The strips ar not accurate, but told me 6-6.5


In my opinion, in soil you should be fine with a ph anywhere between six and seven, even a touch above seven.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I am a little hesitant to chop tho...she keeps busting out fresh calyxs on the top of the nuggs....the rest of the buds look done for sure...looked at trichs before the lights kicked on with the 60-100x scope and she was all cloudy with probably 25% amber...giving her a little more than a week to go


Amber trichs are a sign that they are past their peak and are starting to degrade into cbn if I remember correctly. Amber will promote a couch lock high.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Whew....I spaced them out between pics and I fixed it....she was germed in the first weeks of Nov....and flipped to 12/12 probably around the 2nd or 3rd of Jan.....so tomorrow should be around the start of week 9...I think....It's late!!!LOL


Endls, some strains will keep throwing out pistils, try cutting your lights on time back an hour or two. Your plant looks great, great job.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx Dez! I think it might be too low too. Do you know what ph I should aim for with Sunshine mix 4?
> I was using the ph strip thing b4, now I have it set with a meter to 6.0
> The strips ar not accurate, but told me 6-6.5


You can get a cheapo combo meter at home depot, it gives you ph, moisture and light levels. You just have to let it sit in the dirt for a couple of minutes to get an accurate reading.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I am a little hesitant to chop tho...she keeps busting out fresh calyxs on the top of the nuggs....the rest of the buds look done for sure...looked at trichs before the lights kicked on with the 60-100x scope and she was all cloudy with probably 25% amber...giving her a little more than a week to go





Dezracer said:


> I think you've gone too far with the new avatar. I can't stop staring and it's driving me a bit mad, lol. I think the wifey will be in trouble later, hehe.


I couldn't agree more, that is exactly my tastes in bodies. Wish I had a wife or even a good friend to get into trouble with, that is hot.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

Outdoor, I have grown in everything from a complete grow in a party cup to half gallon grow bags, one gallon grow bags and smart pots. Two gallon smart pots and three gallon trash cans. Now I'm using three gallon smart pots for this grow. I transplant twice before they finally go into the three gallon pots and then I veg them for about two to three weeks more in the three gallon pots to make sure they establish a good root system before I finally flip them. I find three gallon containers to be ideal for indoor for me. I don't want monster plants but I also don't want midgets. With three gallon pots the plants won't get huge yet you still get good yields. I generally like to veg my plants five to six weeks but these may only get four and a half weeks.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx Dez! I think it might be too low too. Do you know what ph I should aim for with Sunshine mix 4?
> I was using the ph strip thing b4, now I have it set with a meter to 6.0
> The strips ar not accurate, but told me 6-6.5





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I am a little hesitant to chop tho...she keeps busting out fresh calyxs on the top of the nuggs....the rest of the buds look done for sure...looked at trichs before the lights kicked on with the 60-100x scope and she was all cloudy with probably 25% amber...giving her a little more than a week to go





bassman999 said:


> Thanx ii is Sunshine mix #4
> 
> Sunshine Mix #4 / LA4
> 
> ...


May I comment. Do away with all of that expensive crap. Get ya' some scott's premium potting mix for containers and add a good bag or two of perlite to it. I also add worm castings, extra spaghnum peat moss and mycorrhizae. You can get the peat moss and the soil and perlite for under twenty five dollars and it makes a lot of soil if you get the, it's either the 1.5 or 2 cubic foot bags. Under ten bucks a piece. I used to buy foxfarm soil but truthfully, I see no difference in the mix I make and foxfarm and it's a helluva' lot cheaper and more convienient. Home depot or Lowes.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 28, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I couldn't agree more, that is exactly my tastes in bodies. Wish I had a wife or even a good friend to get into trouble with, that is hot.


Me too.....LOL

Hope the wife don't see this post!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 28, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> May I comment. Do away with all of that expensive crap. Get ya' some scott's premium potting mix for containers and add a good bag or two of perlite to it. I also add worm castings, extra spaghnum peat moss and mycorrhizae. You can get the peat moss and the soil and perlite for under twenty five dollars and it makes a lot of soil if you get the, it's either the 1.5 or 2 cubic foot bags. Under ten bucks a piece. I used to buy foxfarm soil but truthfully, I see no difference in the mix I make and foxfarm and it's a helluva' lot cheaper and more convienient. Home depot or Lowes.


Gonna try your mix there on the next grow....I'm done with FoxFarm Soil.....I've grown in MG organic before and have not seen any advantage to buying FF other than the pretty bag!!! What brand of myco do you use???


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

Endls, I'll get back to you in a second with the answer...never mind, it's plant success. When I have it there is also a form to sprinkle into your soil before you pot your plants but I find the stuff that dissolves in water to be the best. I can give them a new dose of mycorrhizae any time I feel like it. I also use rhizotonic for the first few waterings and once a week maxicrop.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 28, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Gonna try your mix there on the next grow....I'm done with FoxFarm Soil.....I've grown in MG organic before and have not seen any advantage to buying FF other than the pretty bag!!! What brand of myco do you use???


For a mix of two cubic feet I add two bags of perlite. I try for a ratio of about sixty percent soil, forty percent peat moss. To that mix I add two bags of perlite and a couple/five pounds of worm castings. I have been using that mix for the past two or three grows with no problems. It's not so loose water just runs through it but it drains well and using smart pots I water pretty much every other day. Two gallons for seven plants.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Feb 28, 2011)

Little update 
worked on mom box a bit, got the scrubber installed


on another note! does anyone save pollen? I could use a nice strain to cross with

Took clones for possible mothers/fathers


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2011)

DST said:


> hi ValleGrown, thanks for stopping by and we would love to have you here at the 600.
> 
> Ok, I am not in a tent, but I have plenty of work with 600's...also being European I am kind of just trying to work out your diameters as I type. Okay, if possible go for the bigger one, you will need it, the 600 seems to make you want to cram as much weed under it as possible.
> 
> ...


Hey ValleGrown, I've got the Secret Jardin DR 80 w/ an air cooled 600 watter that goes filter>hood>exhaust. It's just under a true 3x3, and I love it. I had a 2x4 before (plastic lined so I scrapped it), and it was pretty good, to as far as dimensions go. With the 3x3 you get a little more space, so I'd go w/ that if you can. Good luck! 

Oh, and here's a shot from today's 12/12 update. Check out my journal if you want to see more about my setup.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2011)

im likeing that.....


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 28, 2011)

Picked up my new camera today, a Samsung PL200, cost $100 at CompUSA. This thing is awesome for the price, great pics and great 720p video, Im very surprised and happy with it, I will get a video up when I can, probabl tomorrow because I didn't figure out the macro setting for the video until after my light went off so you know how that goes. Here is some pictues, quality and color varies due to figuring out along the way, you can see in what pictures I had gotten it figured out. I love the custom white balance setting on this camera where you put a piece of white paper in front of the lense to adjust it, works great and damn near eliminates the yellow or orange from an HPS. Pics now, no more talking...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^packed full!!!!^^^

Damn'it.....I took too long...LOL....sorry Gen


I fkt up.....those aren't G's.....those are Bobotranks......sorry bro!!!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow those pics took a beating on the downsizing, much worse than my last camera, its 14.2 megapixel so its a huge drop. Oh well you get the idea.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2011)

now its popin 6  yes indeed.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2011)

They look great ODI!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> im likeing that.....


Thanks guys! They're growing like motherfawkers 

Outdoorindica, your garden is looking out of control! Damn, son! +rep


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Whodat, the one you see handing there by the green garden tape, and the 3 colas behind it come down in about 2 weeks or so. Its Galaxy from Pyramid Seeds, I have tried a sample of her and she tastes great and the sample was decently potent for how early she was.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking girls there Outdoor! That camera is gonna get you some great pix esp after you figure it out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Wow those pics took a beating on the downsizing, much worse than my last camera, its 14.2 megapixel so its a huge drop. Oh well you get the idea.


I've noticed the conversion that's done on super large images uses a mid-range jpeg compression.
A cool & easy program for Windows users is "*JPEG Resizer*" located **here**

It's super easy to use and really quick. 
It is an older program, and doesn't come with an installer, just a small executable that you can make a shortcut to after you've unzipped the download.
It gives a convenient way to control the size & quality before uploading pics or e-mailing them.
_**in Deutschland hergestellt*_
****AND IT'S FREE****


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I wanted to say that pics 1, 9 and 10 are the first clones I have ever made and put into flower myself. Pic 1 is Wappa, 9 and 10 are MK Ultra. Usually I just start from seed. I am liking how fast these MK clones took off in flower, cant wait to try them as they are frosty as fuck. Take care Club600.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thanks everyone, I wanted to say that pics 1, 9 and 10 are the first clones I have ever made and put into flower myself. Pic 1 is Wappa, 9 and 10 are MK Ultra. Usually I just start from seed. I am liking how fast these MK clones took off in flower, cant wait to try them as they are frosty as fuck. Take care Club600.


 I have always used clones, but have been told clones are faster and often get bigger/better than the seeds they came from. I have no personal experience with this though.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 28, 2011)

Your lucky to have always had that option, I was growing years before I even knew I could clone a plant. So seed is where it always started for me. I wish I could go somewhere and get clones of an established strain that someone else has put the work into. Its convenient to not have to wonder what your going to get.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thanks Whodat, the one you see handing there by the green garden tape, and the 3 colas behind it come down in about 2 weeks or so. Its Galaxy from Pyramid Seeds, I have tried a sample of her and she tastes great and the sample was decently potent for how early she was.


Every time I see a big ol' bud being held up by string or some such, all I can think about is: "Brooks was here"
Other than that, DAMN, that looks good!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Your lucky to have always had that option, I was growing years before I even knew I could clone a plant. So seed is where it always started for me. I wish I could go somewhere and get clones of an established strain that someone else has put the work into. Its convenient to not have to wonder what your going to get.


 Yeah I tried a seed grow as a teen and mom saw it and threw it away. It did start to grow, but was in poor shape anyway.

That was decades ago....


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Folks, just a quick helloooo to everyone. Keeping up the 600 end peeps, lovely stuff.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2011)

Good evening D!
Hope your week started out well.
I'm heading back up to Portland later today to visit my buddy and to acquire 1/2 a zip of some Blueberry Kush, so I'm on pins & needles for the day to start (it's only 1:30-am here).
My little grow is getting bigger & bigger, transplanted the two larger clones into 3.3-gallon pots last night, and the donor plants are now 15" tall, even with pulling down the four main branches to spread them out and help the light get in deeper. 
Decided to hold off on flipping to 12/12 until they're 20-inches tall (30-inches including the soil in the pot), so it's going to be less than a week from now the way they're growing.
Been working on finally learning my first Stanley Clarke song on my bass today, too. 
I'm trying to tackle one of my favorites: "Silly Putty":
[video=youtube;LXsZVs1EEfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXsZVs1EEfw[/video] 
Going to be a nice challenge. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . *Just click on the youtube button to play it...*/\*
If I ever get it close, I'll be sure and upload a vid to youtube. Months from now, I'm sure.
Peace!


----------



## spoad (Mar 1, 2011)

JUST THOUGHT ID DROP YOU GUYS AT CLUB 600 SOME PICS FROM MY RECENT QUEST,THEY ARE 4 SOUR CREAM FROM ATTITUDE UNDER A 600W SUNMASTER,ITS MY FIRST TIME SCROG SO IM A BIT UNSURE WEATHER MY BABIES ARE LOOKING RIGHT AND PROPER,THEY WERE VEG FOR 3 WEEKS AND THEY HAVE BEEN IN FLOWER NOW FOR 2 WEEKS,THEY WERE CUTTINGS FROM MY LAST BATCH I DONE,I WOULD BE GRATEFULL FOR ALL YOUR INPUT INTO THESE,TELL ME IF THEY ARE LOOKING GOOD AND IF THE SCREEN IS ENOUGH FILLED,THANKS AND PEACE OUT


----------



## ghb (Mar 1, 2011)

That looks nice spoad, how close is the screen to the pots?. It's hard to tell from the pics how much it will fill out, sour cream is mainly sat dom i think so they will continue to grow throughout the flowering phaze.

keep us updated with some  pr0n.


----------



## indecline (Mar 1, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh, and here's a shot from today's 12/12 update. Check out my journal if you want to see more about my setup.


so the 12/12 grow you got going on.. take it thats the 3x3 tent? and a 600 right? always wanted to try a 12/12 but never get round to it. Have you done a similar thing before on that scale?



bassman999 said:


> I have always used clones, but have been told clones are faster and often get bigger/better than the seeds they came from. I have no personal experience with this though.


I was always under the impression that clones are better than seed for yield and growth rate. but i mean i havnt really noticed it to be honest. Anyone know of any side by side grows being done, i would love to have a look.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 1, 2011)

just started cutting the light down an hour each night till i hit 12/12 on friday any idea when to start with the flowering nutes


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright gang, just a quick nip in for a peek! All's good in my hood, just cant get my Sig. sorted to click-on and get some post's under my belt to p.m. Keep the 600's beaming!!

cindy


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

when you see the first hairs I would say.....

even though I tried this I read recently that reducing light doesn't do anything to yield. But I found the girls showed sex quite quickly....so I think I will continue with this method..



budolskie said:


> just started cutting the light down an hour each night till i hit 12/12 on friday any idea when to start with the flowering nutes


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

spoad said:


> JUST THOUGHT ID DROP YOU GUYS AT CLUB 600 SOME PICS FROM MY RECENT QUEST,THEY ARE 4 SOUR CREAM FROM ATTITUDE UNDER A 600W SUNMASTER,ITS MY FIRST TIME SCROG SO IM A BIT UNSURE WEATHER MY BABIES ARE LOOKING RIGHT AND PROPER,THEY WERE VEG FOR 3 WEEKS AND THEY HAVE BEEN IN FLOWER NOW FOR 2 WEEKS,THEY WERE CUTTINGS FROM MY LAST BATCH I DONE,I WOULD BE GRATEFULL FOR ALL YOUR INPUT INTO THESE,TELL ME IF THEY ARE LOOKING GOOD AND IF THE SCREEN IS ENOUGH FILLED,THANKS AND PEACE OUT


going to get busy in there for sure....


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 1, 2011)

spoad said:


> JUST THOUGHT ID DROP YOU GUYS AT CLUB 600 SOME PICS FROM MY RECENT QUEST,THEY ARE 4 SOUR CREAM FROM ATTITUDE UNDER A 600W SUNMASTER,ITS MY FIRST TIME SCROG SO IM A BIT UNSURE WEATHER MY BABIES ARE LOOKING RIGHT AND PROPER,THEY WERE VEG FOR 3 WEEKS AND THEY HAVE BEEN IN FLOWER NOW FOR 2 WEEKS,THEY WERE CUTTINGS FROM MY LAST BATCH I DONE,I WOULD BE GRATEFULL FOR ALL YOUR INPUT INTO THESE,TELL ME IF THEY ARE LOOKING GOOD AND IF THE SCREEN IS ENOUGH FILLED,THANKS AND PEACE OUT


Nice 
I just transplanted my Sour Cream, Nirvana White Widow, and Pineapple Express into their Veg pots(Not sure the size) Im using a mix of Roots Organic and Bio Bizz Light hopefully that will be ok. Anyway i figure Seedling are boring so i didnt take any pics keep up the good work everybody Much Love


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Folks, just a quick helloooo to everyone. Keeping up the 600 end peeps, lovely stuff.
> 
> DST


Mornin' DST brother! Hope you're having a good one!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Bobo, Well I just missed 420, but I'll be right in a minute.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2011)

indecline said:


> so the 12/12 grow you got going on.. take it thats the 3x3 tent? and a 600 right? always wanted to try a 12/12 but never get round to it. Have you done a similar thing before on that scale?


12/12 is the lightcycle they're in. it's just a lazy way to say they're in Flower mode right now. this is my first time in a 3x3 w/ the 600 watt, but it works great. I had a 2x4 before, and I like 3x3 better. that's just me, though. having your hood be air cooled is mandatory, btw.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Bobo, Well I just missed 420, but I'll be right in a minute.....


I'll be joining you too in a min, bru! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Morning 600! 
I slept well last night for a change, and this might be a good day!
I have seen some nice grows already this morning...


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 1, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey ValleGrown, I've got the Secret Jardin DR 80 w/ an air cooled 600 watter that goes filter>hood>exhaust. It's just under a true 3x3, and I love it. I had a 2x4 before (plastic lined so I scrapped it), and it was pretty good, to as far as dimensions go. With the 3x3 you get a little more space, so I'd go w/ that if you can. Good luck!
> 
> Oh, and here's a shot from today's 12/12 update. Check out my journal if you want to see more about my setup.


Yo bobo, I like the setup man. I'm hopping my closet looks as good as your tent when I do round 3 on these NL#5's. I got 10 clones all rooting and getting ready to go into 1 gallon air pots. Except for 1 that I'm giving to a buddy of mine. This will be my first attempt at a sog with a about a 2 week veg time. Anyways good luck to you on the rest of your grow.

Peace,


----------



## spoad (Mar 1, 2011)

Cheers for you replys guys,muchass grassyass,the screen is approx 12inch(1ft)above the rim of the pot,im new to this so im unsure if thats enough space,but heyho i suppose you learn by your mistakes,they are growing alot day by day so i just hope that i have enough height left,i think ive got about another 20inch of height left for them to grow into,im not planning on letting them go to big as im still tucking under after every few days ov growth,im going for buds abouts 8inch tall(hopefully)at the minute they are getting fed bio bizz grow and bloom,im unsure what i can add to this towards the end to give them a boost for more yeild???all help appreicated,ill keep you guys updated with the pics and stuff and if you could all chip in with some help we will try and nail some serious colas,thanks again and peace out!!!!!!)


----------



## indecline (Mar 1, 2011)

Heres a few photos of my chronic at week 3 flower.. and of course a blue cheese at the back.
Bigges ive grown at week 3 flower to be honest,a lot longer side buds than my vertical grow had. just wish i had cloned her. or one of her sisters.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good evening D!
> Hope your week started out well.
> I'm heading back up to Portland later today to visit my buddy and to acquire 1/2 a zip of some Blueberry Kush, so I'm on pins & needles for the day to start (it's only 1:30-am here).
> My little grow is getting bigger & bigger, transplanted the two larger clones into 3.3-gallon pots last night, and the donor plants are now 15" tall, even with pulling down the four main branches to spread them out and help the light get in deeper.
> ...


Portland oregon?
i live in southern oregon if you were closer to that then i might have be able able to help you out with meds


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Yo bobo, I like the setup man. I'm hopping my closet looks as good as your tent when I do round 3 on these NL#5's. I got 10 clones all rooting and getting ready to go into 1 gallon air pots. Except for 1 that I'm giving to a buddy of mine. This will be my first attempt at a sog with a about a 2 week veg time. Anyways good luck to you on the rest of your grow.
> 
> Peace,


Thanks man. NL#5 is gonna be MENTAL! Can't wait, bro. Share pix when it's time


----------



## Outdoorindica (Mar 1, 2011)

A little bud review by me, you know, this new camera does well, really well at times with video and clarity, other times it just doesnt want to act right. For the most part its pretty awesome though...
[video=youtube;q64PV56FSek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q64PV56FSek[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (Mar 1, 2011)

^^^This video looks dark when I watch it on my pc, but its not on my xbox. So I take from that if you dont watch it in hd, on an hd screen it will be dark. Let me know if thats the case please..thanks.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 1, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> ^^^This video looks dark when I watch it on my pc, but its not on my xbox. So I take from that if you dont watch it in hd, on an hd screen it will be dark. Let me know if thats the case please..thanks.


 My screen res is 1680x1050 and the vid isnt really bright, but not dark either. Def watchable.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks A ok to me OD. After the camera focuses in the picture is fine. The depth of colour I suppose could be better, but then I guess that's youtube. I am on my laptop which has a fairly decent HD screen.



Outdoorindica said:


> ^^^This video looks dark when I watch it on my pc, but its not on my xbox. So I take from that if you dont watch it in hd, on an hd screen it will be dark. Let me know if thats the case please..thanks.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was a bit worried. I wouldn't doubt if it was the camera setting for the color depth issue DST, I haven't quite figured it out 100%..I will get the hang of it. I have a video of my girls but its about 10 minutes and will probably take close to an hour to upload to youtube so I won't have that up until tonight, as I need my internet connection once my son gets his homework done so he can watch cartoons! See what veetle has on...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out for ur vid ODI.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Mar 1, 2011)

Here it is, took about an hour like I thought, hope you guys enjoy it. Take care club 600, gotta go for now...
[video=youtube;kpNmb4W-Ucg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpNmb4W-Ucg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> Portland oregon?
> i live in southern oregon if you were closer to that then i might have be able able to help you out with meds


Hi MCP!
Living in Salem these days, and have a couple of buddies up in Portland who are caregivers with constant grows cycling in & out, so between my grows and theirs I'm covered pretty good (usually), but I totally appreciate you chiming in. 
If I was further South, I'd definitely take you up on your offer, as well as share buds from my garden with you.
Peace!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 1, 2011)

^^^Lucky med users^^^...wish I had a card...one day I'll get my chance.........we all will.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^Lucky med users^^^...wish I had a card...one day I'll get my chance.........we all will.


Well, I'd rather be illegal & healthy, than legal & eff'd-up. 
We all need relief, whether for medical reasons, mental reasons, or just for the halibut, but I hope there comes a day when no one has to worry about The Man kicking in their doors and getting hauled off to prison over a simple herb.
Peace!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 1, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Here it is, took about an hour like I thought, hope you guys enjoy it. Take care club 600, gotta go for now...
> [video=youtube;kpNmb4W-Ucg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpNmb4W-Ucg[/video]


How far along are they? Beefing nicely!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 1, 2011)

3 more weeks eh? Gonna start frosting up baaad soon


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, I'd rather be illegal & healthy, than legal & eff'd-up.
> We all need relief, whether for medical reasons, mental reasons, or just for the halibut, but I hope there comes a day when no one has to worry about The Man kicking in their doors and getting hauled off to prison over a simple herb.
> Peace!


 Let me rephrase that...

"Lucky med users...wish my state wasn't full of stupid fkn republicans so I could finally alleviate my pains"

.....trust me I'm not bitching about how some have cards and I don't....I'm bitching about how lame the mid-west is....Michigan seems to be the only state aware of cannabis benifits in the middle of the US...I've got my needs for a card...If I lived in a med state I would be given a card in a heartbeat...and it wouldn't be just for the halibut..lol....it would be to calm my pains in my kidneys...my crooked back...my gimp knees...increase my appetite...help me sleep at night from the insomnia I get from the pain...level out my ADHD....the list could go on....and it's all medical documented problems I have encountered throughout life....I guess what I'm saying is I'm illegal and eff'd up......someday!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope I dont mind if I ask you guys for some advice...

WTF is this....







I'm thinking hermie, but i honestly don't know


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Let me rephrase that...
> 
> "Lucky med users...wish my state wasn't full of stupid fkn republicans so I could finally alleviate my pains"
> 
> .....trust me I'm not bitching about how some have cards and I don't....I'm bitching about how lame the mid-west is....Michigan seems to be the only state aware of cannabis benifits in the middle of the US...I've got my needs for a card...If I lived in a med state I would be given a card in a heartbeat...and it wouldn't be just for the halibut..lol....it would be to calm my pains in my kidneys...my crooked back...my gimp knees...increase my appetite...help me sleep at night from the insomnia I get from the pain...level out my ADHD....the list could go on....and it's all medical documented problems I have encountered throughout life....I guess what I'm saying is I'm illegal and eff'd up......someday!!!!


I didn't take it that way at all, I'm all for everyone having as much MJ as they can handle.


I've got buddies down in Oklahoma who don't grow MJ themselves, and all they can get is nasty brickweed. Mid-grade stuff, if it can be found, is really expensive, and the stuff that we RIU'ers grow everyday is almost impossible to get down there and would cost your first born & some change. 
And if you're caught with it it's bad news, if you're caught growing it, it's REALLY bad news.
Well, you know this better than I do.
It really sucks for them since we all grew up smoking MTF, and all the cool old strains that used to come through Anchorage (it was the only way into America from the East when I was growing up, before the long-range jetliners), and now all they can get is (shudders) brickweed from south of the border.
I have hope that some day all 50 states will have MMJ laws on the books so we can all medicate, or recreate, or medicate while we recreate! 
And then we work on full legalization!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like a nanner to me!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I have hope that some day all 50 states will have MMJ laws on the books so we can all medicate, or recreate, or medicate while we recreate!


 I like that.....good shit!!!!!

Watch my sig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 1, 2011)

herm!!!! pluck her! it!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2011)

looks like a herm to me as well


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 1, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Looks like a nanner to me!!!!





andrewcovetsall said:


> herm!!!! pluck her! it!





mcpurple said:


> looks like a herm to me as well


Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2011)

Two more plants to go and the 4x8 scrog will be empty and I'll be chopping them tomorrow. Back is killing me and hands hurt a little but it's all worth it. I'll get some pics tmorrow of some flowers. There were a few plants that have a few seeds here and there but I don't see any nanners anywhere so they either selfed or there was still some rogue pollen sitting on the little afghan plants when I took them over there. I'm thinking there may have still been pollen but since I'm not sure the seeds are pretty muich worthless to me. I'm just going to pluck the seeds I can see and move on.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2011)

Crazy dez Im gonna harvest my 4x8 scrog tomorrow  we pretty much started and finished the same time. 

I also got some breeders choice kush mix seeds today and just ordered some bubble n squeak  mmmmm


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2011)

I saw that on the breeding thread, Bubble and Squeak eh!?!?! haha, I use to have nightmares about Bubble And Squeak, hate the stuff, always got forced to eat leftovers on a Monday. potatoe and 'orrible cabbage fried....thanks Mum! lol....


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

the second rule of alzheimer's club is, no wait what was the first rule again?


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2011)

The more I thought about it last night the more I think I remember seeing a change in some of the plants a few days after taking the little plants that got spluffed over there. I'm thinking the seeds I see in the buds I'm harvesting are from RBC pollen.

What would you guys say the likelyhood is that there was still some viable pollen on the little girls that long after they got spluffed? Either way I am planning on checking them pretty close when I jar them up in a few days and I hope I don't see more seeds than I have already seen. I'll pick the seeds I see off and if there's any that look mature I'll keep them. 

That is crazy we're chopping that close to each other. It'll be interesting to see how much more yours yields considering you ran fewer plants that were bigger and used another light instead of the lightrail.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> the second rule of alzheimer's club is, no wait what was the first rule again?


 There are benefits to Alzheimer's you know. One, you get to meet a new friend everyday, and two, you get to hide your own Easter eggs.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2011)

mmmmm.......


----------



## duchieman (Mar 2, 2011)

genuity said:


> mmmmm.......


Brown Sugar, how come you dance so good?


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2011)

That tub looks familiar, G, hehe.

Hey guys, check this link out, my wife being the design guru of the family sent me this link and I though you lot would find it interesting. Biodegradable trainers that grow a plant once planted!!! Yah 
http://www.dezeen.com/2011/02/06/the-virgin-collection-by-oat/#more-115383

peace, dst


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> That tub looks familiar, G, hehe.
> 
> Hey guys, check this link out, my wife being the design guru of the family sent me this link and I though you lot would find it interesting. Biodegradable trainers that grow a plant once planted!!! Yah
> http://www.dezeen.com/2011/02/06/the-virgin-collection-by-oat/#more-115383
> ...


lol...i needed one,
that link is nice,i could see my self in the grey n blue ones...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> That tub looks familiar, G, hehe.
> 
> Hey guys, check this link out, my wife being the design guru of the family sent me this link and I though you lot would find it interesting. Biodegradable trainers that grow a plant once planted!!! Yah
> http://www.dezeen.com/2011/02/06/the-virgin-collection-by-oat/#more-115383
> ...


I'd give me left nut to be one of her flaxen tresses.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2011)

check this out, we are pi$$in ourself at it
www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> check this out, we are pi$$in ourself at it
> www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


wow.........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

That's not fair!
I just blazed up a bowl and you have the temerity to provide linkage to a page filled with gastronomic delights/horrors!?!
For shame! 
Now, where's my Cap'n Crunch and Jethro-sized bowl & spoon?

Anybody have a gallon of half & half they can spare?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> check this out, we are pi$$in ourself at it
> www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


Why do I have the munchies?


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> check this out, we are pi$$in ourself at it
> www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


Paula Dean got nothin' on those peeps, lol.
BBQ pulled pork donut sandwich? Who's idea do suppose that was? Did Paula Dean get her idea for that disgusting burger from here maybe?


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2011)

Off to chop the other headband...


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 2, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Your lucky to have always had that option, I was growing years before I even knew I could clone a plant. So seed is where it always started for me. I wish I could go somewhere and get clones of an established strain that someone else has put the work into. Its convenient to not have to wonder what your going to get.


I agree with all that is said about clones, the only thing for me is with seed, you might get that one in a thousand plant. My in between grow was my first attempt at cloning, it went well, I would guess three quarters of the clones I took survived and flowered. They did seem healthier than their moms and definitely finished sooner. I still lean towards using seed but I'm sure I'll also take some clones from these plants. I always take off the lower branches anyway, might as well clone them and gift them to a friend. Paying it forward, one person at a time.

Question, do you think a clone could survive in a mason jar for four days if the root system was kept sufficiently moist? My food saver vacuum system works great. The fairy has stopped by and made up a package while I was asleep and mailed it to one of our brothers here. It was reported back to me that no smell could be detected until the actual vacuum seal was broken. If dank can arrive safely in a vacuum sealed package, why can't clones?

Will they survive in a closed environment for the length of shipping? Opinions?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> check this out, we are pi$$in ourself at it
> www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


unicorn burrito is my favorite


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I agree with all that is said about clones, the only thing for me is with seed, you might get that one in a thousand plant. My in between grow was my first attempt at cloning, it went well, I would guess three quarters of the clones I took survived and flowered. They did seem healthier than their moms and definitely finished sooner. I still lean towards using seed but I'm sure I'll also take some clones from these plants. I always take off the lower branches anyway, might as well clone them and gift them to a friend. Paying it forward, one person at a time.
> 
> Question, do you think a clone could survive in a mason jar for four days if the root system was kept sufficiently moist? My food saver vacuum system works great. The fairy has stopped by and made up a package while I was asleep and mailed it to one of our brothers here. It was reported back to me that no smell could be detected until the actual vacuum seal was broken. If dank can arrive safely in a vacuum sealed package, why can't clones?
> 
> Will they survive in a closed environment for the length of shipping? Opinions?


 Not sure about that but I'm willing to be the guinea pig!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> That tub looks familiar, G, hehe.
> 
> Hey guys, check this link out, my wife being the design guru of the family sent me this link and I though you lot would find it interesting. Biodegradable trainers that grow a plant once planted!!! Yah
> http://www.dezeen.com/2011/02/06/the-virgin-collection-by-oat/#more-115383
> ...


 The kicks look pretty sweet but that has to be one of the stupidest things I've seen in fashion since the LiveStrong rubberbands!!!!!LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2011)

lets not invite trouble, please keep this to pm's


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 2, 2011)

AAAHHHH....forgot to add LOL so people didn't think I was serious!............LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> check this out, we are pi$$in ourself at it
> www.thisiswhyyourefat.com


I want the Burrito Unicorn please!!


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 2, 2011)

wow. i just smoked a hash ball in a mason jar. im so high its stupid


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 2, 2011)

My wife makes something like the Chocolate cherry pie cupcake....fkn delicious.....and I'll take two unicorn burritos.....I seem to have the munchies all of a sudden!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 2, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> wow. i just smoked a hash ball in a mason jar. im so high its stupid


 That's how I smoke my hash....glass table...flexi straw...mason jar....and a nice chunk of hash.....I roll my hash into a little log and stand it up on end on the edge of the glass table....it stays lit better!!!!Burns like an incense!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2011)

Whats good my 600 bros. Been being more bad than a mason lately hehe. Been out scouting my 2011 geurilla patches to be way early this year and its looking like its going to be the best year yet. So far ive aquired 7 legit grow spots with south western exposure and abundant amounts of lumens from gods 600 watter  Im planning my largest grow to date should be quite interesting to say the least lol been hiking the fuck out of gods creation in search of the perfect pot. Winter is a good time to get out and look you get to see alot further than when the vegetation is covering shit up. 

Anyhoo coming up on harvest here in just a few days from the cave grow. Im fighting spider mites like a crazed exterminator lol to no end sheesh im glad this crop is near harvest. They are multiplying despite my efforts to kill em off. Ohh well still gonna have a load of dank 

Hope you all are doing well 600 gonna go smoke me some afgan kush and chill 

Some bumps for the club 

[youtube]LvrK0qj_P84[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> wow. i just smoked a hash ball in a mason jar. im so high its stupid


How, by the grace of Ja, did you ever fit inside the mason jar?!
Sorry, I've been enjoying some Blueberry Kush I picked up last night from a buddy, and I'm so wasted I can hear Vans thumping my skull.
About to roll up a doobie and tackle my Stanley Clarke project...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2011)

1bmm

On Uncle Ben's forum, he has recommended Kelthane. I was informed that the strips are "to light" to be effective.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> 1bmm
> 
> On Uncle Ben's forum, he has recommended Kelthane. I was informed that the strips are "to light" to be effective.
> 
> ...


Be sure to read this to help minimize health risks: **click here for "Kelthane 50 WSP" **

*_this PDF is for the larger agricultural sized applications, but the safety info is correct, as well as other info regarding efficacy and resistance, etc._


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

didnt see any deep fried mars bars on that page prolly cuz its a scotish thing eh D?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 2, 2011)

Cannabutter porn....

My first try, used 2 ounces of trim for one pound of butter 
View attachment 1471718View attachment 1471717

I got 8.3 ounces total 

Anyone have any good cookie recipes?


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> didnt see any deep fried mars bars on that page prolly cuz its a scotish thing eh D?


ok.....im a sucker for fried oreos,so that is righ up my road.


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

the chip shops round here will fry anything u like just bring it in an ask em, eeeew ive never tried one but my gal likes em and twix deep fried lol


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> didnt see any deep fried mars bars on that page prolly cuz its a scotish thing eh D?


i have not seen a mars bar any where near where i live for over 10 years now, i thought they stopped making them, i dont even see them adds on TV any more. now i know they still make them i want one. never had it deep fried but i want to know.

a deep fried burger is hella bomb to


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i have not seen a mars bar any where near where i live for over 10 years now, i thought they stopped making them, i dont even see them adds on TV any more. now i know they still make them i want one. never had it deep fried but i want to know.
> 
> a deep fried burger is hella bomb to


I'll check around here in Salem for them. I think I remember seeing them at Freddy's or WallyWorld, or a corner store somewhere. Maybe up in Portland. If I can find some I'll PM you.
*_*edit*_* _I love Mars Bars, too!_


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2011)

These ladies are ready to come down.

TW mini



TW Bertha 


lower TW branch


Grape Ape

lookin in 



TW Headbands Blue Widows & Dogs


Dog Hydro

They getting the slow death treatment No lights no water just darkness till they get chopped monday. 

 1BMM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> These ladies are ready to come down.
> ...
> They getting the slow death treatment No lights no water just darkness till they get chopped monday.
> 
> 1BMM


Damn! It's a good thing you've got the kung fu grip of a mason, because when it comes time to trim that field, you're going to need it!
Awesome!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

A quick update vid of my current grow.
Day 41 since the seeds popped out of the soil, and 20 days since they were topped & cloned.
Peace!


[video=youtube;L6iP-9crXRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6iP-9crXRg[/video]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good Doobie, Are you going to flower them mothers or the clones? or both


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Looking good Doobie, Are you going to flower them mothers or the clones? or both


I'll be flowering the donor plants in about 5 to 7 days, or until they are 20" tall from the soil's surface, and I'll be keeping the clones going in veg separately until they're bigger & ready to go. The two larger clones are 7" tall and are starting to grow faster now that they're settling in. The smaller clone will be flowered only when it's ready, too. And I'll have other seedlings growing to keep it perpetual this time.
Man, those plant's in your cave look suh-weeeet!!!
I hope your outdoor gardening works out for you, too!
Peace!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice them ladies are going to get real big in flower!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice them ladies are going to get real big in flower!!!


Yeah, if it wasn't for one of our cats eating leaves, swallowing them whole (as big as your middle finger) and nearly dieing because it it, over & over (though I am ever vigilant in my neatness now), I would grow in the open instead of a grow box. 
She seems to not be as interested in my plants these days, so maybe one of these years...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2011)

BMM the cave is grown over bro! nice I also give my ladies a slow death with no water and no light for 24+ hrs. It took me all day to trim two plants and thats with a helper! 3 more to go...
View attachment 1471967View attachment 1471968View attachment 1471969View attachment 1471970

Oh and Gen- that container of bud/ hash looks mental! what exactly is it?


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> BMM the cave is grown over bro! nice I also give my ladies a slow death with no water and no light for 24+ hrs. It took me all day to trim two plants and thats with a helper! 3 more to go...
> View attachment 1471967View attachment 1471968View attachment 1471969View attachment 1471970
> 
> Oh and Gen- that container of bud/ hash looks mental! what exactly is it?


*D*ry*I*ce *K*ief...

[video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]i made it this morning,since i watched that video,i have been stuck,this stuff taste of "fiskars" hash..lol
melt down....

thats crazy,cause the people who see it in person,say the same thing,"whats that bud lookin stuff"




vid was posted befor by a 600 member...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2011)

genuity said:


> *D*ry*I*ce *K*ief...
> 
> [video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]i made it this morning,since i watched that video,i have been stuck,this stuff taste of "fiskars" hash..lol
> melt down....
> ...


oh that is soooo goin down, thanks for sharing 

Just a tune for the 600 
[video=youtube;8VUxm8jRoNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VUxm8jRoNw[/video]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 2, 2011)

cops raided my house and took everything ...wish me luck with this trial club 600! <3


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2011)

Holy shit!
That's fucked up!
I'm speechless other than to wish you luck!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 3, 2011)

i was gunna harvest march 9th too  they took my girls away from me, FUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> cops raided my house and took everything ...wish me luck with this trial club 600! <3


 That really sux man!!
Oh man I hope all works out for you!!


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> cops raided my house and took everything ...wish me luck with this trial club 600! <3





GNOME GROWN said:


> i was gunna harvest march 9th too  they took my girls away from me, FUUUUUUUCK!


That is not good, so sorry to hear that GG. Much love and peace from over here. DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2011)

[youtube]/v/LaIZ0mUJzr0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 3, 2011)

DST said:


> That tub looks familiar, G, hehe.
> 
> Hey guys, check this link out, my wife being the design guru of the family sent me this link and I though you lot would find it interesting. Biodegradable trainers that grow a plant once planted!!! Yah
> http://www.dezeen.com/2011/02/06/the-virgin-collection-by-oat/#more-115383
> ...


I didn't see any shoe in that picture but maybe it's cause the wheelbarrow is in the way???


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i was gunna harvest march 9th too  they took my girls away from me, FUUUUUUUCK!


You legal gnome? I sure hope so.

I don't have time to rant cause I have to get ready for work but let me just say this, I can go out friday night, get drunk as shit, drive, jump up on the sidewalk with my car, cut a guys legs off and I'll still be at work on monday....but smoke a joint and get piss tested monday morning and I'm fired.

What the fuck is it with these people who think weed is THE evil of the world? The only reasonable answer I can come up with in my pea brain, they are a bunch of fucking drunks who know no better.

If we can do something to help out gnome, let us know. That sucks the big one.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i was gunna harvest march 9th too  they took my girls away from me, FUUUUUUUCK!


 Sorry man and good luck


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i was gunna harvest march 9th too  they took my girls away from me, FUUUUUUUCK!


fucccccccccccc...........


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> cops raided my house and took everything ...wish me luck with this trial club 600! <3





GNOME GROWN said:


> i was gunna harvest march 9th too  they took my girls away from me, FUUUUUUUCK!


Sorry to hear about that GG. I hope everything works out for you in the end.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 3, 2011)

I was going to post something about Doobie's video but, sorry to hear about the raid GG. Are there any details on what went down? Are you legal like soneome else asked or at least in a MMJ legal state? I don't have any idea where you are at?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2011)

Ohhh man, GG. That does suck. Any idea how they caught on to ya?

Mornin' everyone!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i was gunna harvest march 9th too  they took my girls away from me, FUUUUUUUCK!


just dont talk to any one with out a layer man if you play it cool and dont talk some things could be dropped and if it is a 1st offense then it aint that bad. just be glad they did not take you to jail.
i was busted once to my friend witch is why i am not growing right now, i know how it feels and it sucks.

what did they say they are going to charge you with?

they said they were gonna get me for delivery of marijuana
manufacture of marijuana
2 charges distribution of marijuana
and felon in possession of a illegal fire arm.

i did not talk and got a lawyer and it took a year to get through trial but in the end i did no jail time, i got all but 2 charges dropped. i got charged with 1 count distribution (felony)and a misdemeanor firearm charge cuz my last felonies were from when i was under 18 so they could not get me with felon in possession. i got like 360 hours of Community service and 2 years probation and i cant use my card to grow. i was smoking for the last few months but i just got a new job that requires me to not take medical marijuana so now i am back on the vic.

hope every thing works out for the best man, keep your head up if it is a snitch they will have to testifie and you will find out who did it if it was a snitch


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad you stayed out of jail but one felony is one too many for this guy. Keep it legal everyone! Best of luck.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Glad you stayed out of jail but one felony is one too many for this guy. Keep it legal everyone! Best of luck.


yup, being a felon is shity, cant get good jobs,cant grow medicaly,cant get a decent house. it is just bullshit

stay strong GG


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2011)

Man sorry to hear that GnomeG- any idea how the pigs got on to you? sure any info would help others here... Hope the best for you man.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 3, 2011)

honestly,i have no clue how they found out...their trying to charge me with disturbution of a class d and cultivation of a class d..EVERYTHING was for my personal use..they illegaly searched me!!!...i wasnt home,they DIDNT have a warrent!...im gunna get a lawyer and fight this shit to the fullest!...theres no way for me to get around the cultivation cause in this state marijuana is only decriminalized,but i dont sell so i want this damn disturbution charge droped,and i want the $ they seized from me!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> honestly,i have no clue how they found out...their trying to charge me with disturbution of a class d and cultivation of a class d..EVERYTHING was for my personal use..they illegaly searched me!!!...i wasnt home,they DIDNT have a warrent!...im gunna get a lawyer and fight this shit to the fullest!...theres no way for me to get around the cultivation cause in this state marijuana is only decriminalized,but i dont sell so i want this damn disturbution charge droped,and i want the $ they seized from me!!!!


no warrant is ridiculous... did you have a license? do you live in a state with mmj?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> honestly,i have no clue how they found out...their trying to charge me with disturbution of a class d and cultivation of a class d..EVERYTHING was for my personal use..they illegaly searched me!!!...i wasnt home,they DIDNT have a warrent!...im gunna get a lawyer and fight this shit to the fullest!...theres no way for me to get around the cultivation cause in this state marijuana is only decriminalized,but i dont sell so i want this damn disturbution charge droped,and i want the $ they seized from me!!!!


 No warrant, you weren't there and they stole your money!!! Danm the govt is just soo crooked!! I cant stand this world we live in!!
Hopefully a good lawyer will sift through all the improper shit the cops did, and get it all dropped. How do they charge for dist, when you dont?

Must have been a neighbor called police and said it smells like mj, police came. You didnt answer door and they said, "fuck it lets go in".


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> honestly,i have no clue how they found out...their trying to charge me with disturbution of a class d and cultivation of a class d..EVERYTHING was for my personal use..they illegaly searched me!!!...i wasnt home,they DIDNT have a warrent!...im gunna get a lawyer and fight this shit to the fullest!...theres no way for me to get around the cultivation cause in this state marijuana is only decriminalized,but i dont sell so i want this damn disturbution charge droped,and i want the $ they seized from me!!!!


sounds like it should all get dropped from what you just said. even if not in a medical state claim that you use it for pain or nausea or something it will still look better then just growing to get stoned. if theri truly was no warrant then every thing has to be dropped unless you allowed them to enter ( witch i doubt). i am sure if you fight you will win, it might take awhile though.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Mar 3, 2011)

That really sucks man, but I hate to be the ass to break the bad new to the guy who needs it less than anyone right now, they dont need a warrant. The Patriot Act allows police to search and detain you with out any warrant, or giving you any reason. They dont have to give you a phone call for 2 weeks, and if you are not found guilty, that doesn't mean they have to let you go. Look that shit up, thats exactly how it is, no matter what state you live in, thats Federal law. Total evil bullshit. And thats not just for cannabis, thats is for anything they can possibly make it for.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> That really sucks man, but I hate to be the ass to break the bad new to the guy who needs it less than anyone right now, they dont need a warrant. The Patriot Act allows police to search and detain you with out any warrant, or giving you any reason. They dont have to give you a phone call for 2 weeks, and if you are not found guilty, that doesn't mean they have to let you go. Look that shit up, thats exactly how it is, no matter what state you live in, thats Federal law. Total evil bullshit.


DAM.
this is fed law most the time feds dont get involved unless it is a huge fucking grow and alot of illegal shit is happining.
i know a few people here in oregon who got every thing dropped and were givin back theri money cuz they did not have a warrant, and in oregon you have to have one to enter. just last week a cop tried entering my house cuz i got into a fight out front, before he set foot in the house i said stop and he did and i said if he did not have a warrant then he cant go in and if he did i would take him up in court and he shut up and stepped back.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2011)

I posted this in another forum earlier, but I think it pertains to everyone, everywhere. Call it a 'nothing new rant.' 

'Marijuana will be legal once the PEOPLE decide it should be legal. There's not enough support for it, given the excessive amount of propaganda that's pitched to the entire country, and all. Many folks think it's just the anti drug people who are trying to keep it illegal-- it's not. Look at big lumber companies, and you'll find they support anti marijuana campaigns in a major way. Why? Because they'd have some serious competition on their hands if hemp were legalized. But most people don't know that, and in the middle of this god forsaken country, people listen to the asinine stories that are used to 'keep kids off drugs.' The change is up to us... we just don't realize it, and THINK that it lies in the hands of the government. WE are the government. The people lead! I heard a quote yesterday that summed it up perfectly in a nut shell: Everybody is having an American revolution, and America is late to the party. 

Make your voices heard. Don't stand down for your rights. And let's overgrow the government.'


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I posted this in another forum earlier, but I think it pertains to everyone, everywhere. Call it a 'nothing new rant.'
> 
> 'Marijuana will be legal once the PEOPLE decide it should be legal. There's not enough support for it, given the excessive amount of propaganda that's pitched to the entire country, and all. Many folks think it's just the anti drug people who are trying to keep it illegal-- it's not. Look at big lumber companies, and you'll find they support anti marijuana campaigns in a major way. Why? Because they'd have some serious competition on their hands if hemp were legalized. But most people don't know that, and in the middle of this god forsaken country, people listen to the asinine stories that are used to 'keep kids off drugs.' The change is up to us... we just don't realize it, and THINK that it lies in the hands of the government. WE are the government. The people lead! I heard a quote yesterday that summed it up perfectly in a nut shell: Everybody is having an American revolution, and America is late to the party.
> 
> Make your voices heard. Don't stand down for your rights. And let's overgrow the government.'


 The new kind of "LEGAL" the govt wants is to make it legal for all over 18 or 21. But, that will mean you buy packs of joints at the store, and cant grow it al all.
I surely hope this doesnt come to pass!! The American ppl as a whole are either very stupid, or these dumb laws are passed by using faked votes etc....It seems like the dumbest laws get passed and the good ones never do.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2011)

my vibes for you GG.....................
[video=youtube;wa6Jtb4begw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa6Jtb4begw[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> DAM.
> this is fed law most the time feds dont get involved unless it is a huge fucking grow and alot of illegal shit is happining.
> i know a few people here in oregon who got every thing dropped and were givin back theri money cuz they did not have a warrant, and in oregon you have to have one to enter. just last week a cop tried entering my house cuz i got into a fight out front, before he set foot in the house i said stop and he did and i said if he did not have a warrant then he cant go in and if he did i would take him up in court and he shut up and stepped back.


They don't have a 4th waiver up there in oregon, cause in california, if you are on probation of any sort, the police you can you or your residence at any time without a warrant.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> They don't have a 4th waiver up there in oregon, cause in california, if you are on probation of any sort, the police you can you or your residence at any time without a warrant.


not here in oregon the only one who can come in my house with out a warrant is my po or a po he sent over. if i get stopped by a cop then yes they have the right to search me for no reason, and if i denied the search then they call my po and he comes and he will do it.
the cops i told not to go in my house new i was on probation. laws are different in different states, if you have a cool PO up here they will let u use medical marijuana even though it is against fed law, the feds never get involved unless like i said it was a huge grow and alot of selling going on. ive been through alot here in oregon with the law, and i know alot of what they can and cant do here. ie read books on the laws and i am always consulting my lawyer about laws and what is right and wrong, when i got busted i did alot of studying on laws Federal and at the state level


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for the support guys,this is my frist time getting in trouble with the law, and honestly im a little nervous about whats gunna happen!..
btw they found my beans too  i had soooooooo many good seeds saved from a few diff. companys!..now i cant even do shit outdoors this summer 

heres some shit they didnt take that made me real happy when i got home from the holding cell!

My Glass- Surprisingly they didnt take or break ANY of my glass!!!
Hash oil- i got home,seen my erl dish sitting on the floor upside down, i grab it and BAM! all my BHO is still there so i took a big fat dab hit ahahahaha..
Keif jar- found my keif jar yesturday while i was cleaning my torn apart rooms!
A gram and a half of bubba kush i had out on a magazine from the night before.

In the bed room that i had my tent they left behind,
- one of my 600w digital ballast
-6 inch 400cfm can fan
-90w LED UFO
-T5's
-HID bulbs
-few bags of soil and perlite
-the frame to my tent

i got the shit end of the stick for sure!..now its just all about trying to get my $ back,and try to get the least amount of probation possible..im a full time stoner,i dont like taken pills for pain so my pot is my meds!
i know a few ppl that have been raided and they had waaaay worse stuff in their house than i did and both these kids got off with no probation, im sure they had to pay a large fine though  FML!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

all right this Q has nothing to do with marijuana or lighting but i figured this is the best place to ask and get advice.

so i am doing an all organic veggie garden and other plants this year and i was reading if you use city water then it will most likely have chlorine it it and i know mine does cuz i can smell it, and it said chlorine will kill any good microbes and living organisms in the soil and it wont be 100 percent organic. 

so how would i get the chlorine out with out a RO system, i used to leave the water in jugs so it could evaporate but i dont think it gets it all out, and i would have to do it every day with like 100 gallons of water.

could i use a regaler tap water filter?
i can use the irrigation when summer hits and it is all fresh river water but i need good water to use in the meantime.
any suggestions.
i got a new thread for my garden to if any one is interested. its not weed but i found growing anything is fun.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2011)

GG
Get a lawyer who has experience with drug cases immediately.

 
cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2011)

Iv grown plenty of outdoor veggies with new orleans tap water and had great success. Im sure you could get a chlorine filter tho... like this one - http://www.thepondoutlet.com/home/tpo/page_1744_269/garden_hose_chlorine_filter..html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=base it attaches to your hose and recommends replacing every 10k gallons.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv grown plenty of outdoor veggies with new orleans tap water and had great success. Im sure you could get a chlorine filter tho... like this one - http://www.thepondoutlet.com/home/tpo/page_1744_269/garden_hose_chlorine_filter..html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=base it attaches to your hose and recommends replacing every 10k gallons.


thanks for that link man, i might just have to get this.
i have grown veggies before with the tap water but this year i am going to have living microbes and organisms and the chlorine will kill them defeating the purpose of having them theri in the first place. i am going to try to find a cheaper one then what you posted but i doubt i will find a cheaper one.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2011)

Pint of Bud any1? lol


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks for the support guys,this is my frist time getting in trouble with the law, and honestly im a little nervous about whats gunna happen!..
> btw they found my beans too  i had soooooooo many good seeds saved from a few diff. companys!..now i cant even do shit outdoors this summer
> 
> heres some shit they didnt take that made me real happy when i got home from the holding cell!
> ...


I am sending good karma your way GG. I think you will crack this. i wouldn't be surprised if the charges disappeared....especially since you were near the end of your grow. I heard that police are raiding places in Cali and the gear is vanishing, 100 of 1000's! That would suck for sure, it would be good to sock it to the man.
I was busted and charged with Cultivation, Intent to Supply Cannabis, Possession of Weed, Possession of Hash (was classed differently for some reason) and another syoopid charge of possession of powder (which was training powder, haha, dick heads) I n Scotland they have a PF (Procurator Fiscal) who decides whether or not the case is in the interest of the people that it goes to court. My lawyer got all my charges dropped except one, for possession of the hashish. was really quite happy, just had to plead guilty to that, and that was only because I had a previous charge.

I really hope if this goes to court your evidence of medical need, the fact you don't distribute, will come true and the Judge will be JUST! Peace my bru,



mcpurple said:


> all right this Q has nothing to do with marijuana or lighting but i figured this is the best place to ask and get advice.
> 
> so i am doing an all organic veggie garden and other plants this year and i was reading if you use city water then it will most likely have chlorine it it and i know mine does cuz i can smell it, and it said chlorine will kill any good microbes and living organisms in the soil and it wont be 100 percent organic.
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> GG
> Get a lawyer who has experience with drug cases immediately.
> 
> 
> cof


Exactly. Never skimp on your brief, I have learned that in business as well.

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 3, 2011)

GG real bummer to hear of the raid bro. Ive been encarcerated many times in my life and i have been raided before myself and found with pounds of herb. Like cof said the best thing to do is round up some cash and HIRE a lawyer. DO NOT TRUST PUBLIC DEFENDERS or as i like to call them PUBLIC PRETENDERS. The court appointed lawyer is paid by the same system that seeks to prosecute and encarcerate you and most of the time they will try to whip a plea deal in your face or threaten you with obsurd amounts of jail time to get you to plead guilty. Drag it out as long as you can usually the prosecuter will be tired of having your file in on his desk and that is the best time for you to get a liveable deal if you intend to plead to the charges. Most of the time they will drop 1 or 2 charges in exchange for your guilty plea. 

Now they did indeed catch you but was it a legit bust?. Did you let them in or did they forcibly enter?. Was there a snitch in the midst?. If so the only way you will find out who the rat is, is to go to trial and get your discovery rights. Most people never know who snitched on them because they get intimidated by lengthy jail sentence they are facing and once you plead guilty your discovery rights are no more, Im not trying to frighten you GG but this is something that you will see unfold as the arraingment, pretrial investigation, and plea deals start coming up. If you can live with the deal they offer great. But coming from a 3 time felon its best to just do your time if you can, The man will be out of your ass a whole lot sooner than the guy who chooses street probation and walking a fine line for years only to make a mistake and have your suspended sentence revoked for a probation violation. Any time you are arrested its considered a violation of your probation and you could very easily wind up serving the entire sentence anyway. Probation time does not count towards serving your sentence. Anyways GG im here if you need some advice bro. Best of luck and GET a good lawyer ASAP!!!  1BMM


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> all right this Q has nothing to do with marijuana or lighting but i figured this is the best place to ask and get advice.
> 
> so i am doing an all organic veggie garden and other plants this year and i was reading if you use city water then it will most likely have chlorine it it and i know mine does cuz i can smell it, and it said chlorine will kill any good microbes and living organisms in the soil and it wont be 100 percent organic.
> 
> ...


 Chloramine Buster.....best product ever for anyone growing with city tap and no R/O to rid the chlorine and chloramine.....one drop per gallon....and just filling up jugs and letting them sit is pretty much useless....need to aerate it...I use my 526GPH pump to recirculate the water and use airstones to oxygenate....according to Chloramine Buster's label...you can rid the bad shit in a matter of minutes....I still let mine sit for atleast 12hrs or so before using it...just bubble the shit out of it and keep it flowin'......hope that helps.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Chloramine Buster.....best product ever for anyone growing with city tap and no R/O to rid the chlorine and chloramine.....one drop per gallon....and just filling up jugs and letting them sit is pretty much useless....need to aerate it...I use my 526GPH pump to recirculate the water and use airstones to oxygenate....according to Chloramine Buster's label...you can rid the bad shit in a matter of minutes....I still let mine sit for atleast 12hrs or so before using it...just bubble the shit out of it and keep it flowin'......hope that helps.


thank you for all the great info man, i think the buster would work great for a small amount of water but i cant sit theri and fill up a bunch of jugs and then add that to all them and water all my plants by the jug. i am going to be using alot of water each watering every day. mabye if i get a big water barrel and fill it and then i add the buster it will work that way. 
the only prob i will have is buying the pump and a large water barrel.

do you have a pic of what yours looks like. i understand the air stone pumps oxygen into the water but what does the pump do? does it take water out and then put it back in?

thanks again for all the info


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll take a pint of beer with that pint of bud....


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'll take a pint of beer with that pint of bud....


i second that.



ok so i found a 55 gal barrel and a pump for 30 bucks so hopefully i can get it cuz its in a different city.
yhanks for the help guys


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> honestly,i have no clue how they found out...their trying to charge me with disturbution of a class d and cultivation of a class d..EVERYTHING was for my personal use..they illegaly searched me!!!...i wasnt home,they DIDNT have a warrent!...im gunna get a lawyer and fight this shit to the fullest!...theres no way for me to get around the cultivation cause in this state marijuana is only decriminalized,but i dont sell so i want this damn disturbution charge droped,and i want the $ they seized from me!!!!


I do not know if anyone has responded to this but if you look at a high times they list lawyers in every state that handle weed cases. It might be a good place to start?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 3, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> That really sucks man, but I hate to be the ass to break the bad new to the guy who needs it less than anyone right now, they dont need a warrant. The Patriot Act allows police to search and detain you with out any warrant, or giving you any reason. They dont have to give you a phone call for 2 weeks, and if you are not found guilty, that doesn't mean they have to let you go. Look that shit up, thats exactly how it is, no matter what state you live in, thats Federal law. Total evil bullshit. And thats not just for cannabis, thats is for anything they can possibly make it for.


I do not think the patriot act will apply in this case. If I had to GG, I would take it to a jury trial. No warrant makes people nervous, even jurors. People start thinking, am I next, they comin' into my house for something? Get a drug lawyer not just any lawyer, no warrant, I would be surprised if everything wasn't thrown out for illegal search and seizure. That's my humble opinion but I would still get a lawyer. The really bad part, even if it all gets thrown out, they now know you grow. I hope the best for you gnome.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 3, 2011)

i 'll take a pint of bud


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 3, 2011)

Bobo, after reading your post about stupid people who believe the stupid propaganda they see on television...all I could think, never understand the power of stupid. Your post makes that point clear.

Good luck and good night.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for all the advice guys, i really appreciate it!... i'll def. keep u all posted as time goes, my next trial is in april.

o yah btw, the cops kept telling me how good of a job i did with these plants,and they look and smell great and blah blah blah,then another cop asks me how long it takes to dry!..i bet those fucks pinched nuggs off my girls!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thank you for all the great info man, i think the buster would work great for a small amount of water but i cant sit theri and fill up a bunch of jugs and then add that to all them and water all my plants by the jug. i am going to be using alot of water each watering every day. mabye if i get a big water barrel and fill it and then i add the buster it will work that way.
> the only prob i will have is buying the pump and a large water barrel.
> 
> do you have a pic of what yours looks like. i understand the air stone pumps oxygen into the water but what does the pump do? does it take water out and then put it back in?
> ...


 I'll throw up a pic if you want...but I only water with 10gal. once every five days, so I guess it is easier on my scale...the plastic 55gal drums would be awesome for your case......I use the pump to circulate the water....It is a pump that has a suction cup mounting bracket...I just attach it to the side of my tub at the bottom and it just sucks in water and pumps it right out...no hose on it or nothing....makes a great whirlpool effect in the water.....It's how I mix my nutes too....It's amazing how fast 50ml or so of fert is dispersed throughout the tub...by the time I put in one part of the nute...grab the next bottle and shake for a minute it is ready to add the next fert....mixs quick.....then once it's all mixed and ready to go it is the same pump I use to irrigate the garden with....I just remove the pump...attach my 1/2" hose on it and turn it back on....it takes about a minute or so to purge all the air out of the lines the away it pumps.........not bragging but it is the ONLY way to water LST'd or Scrog'd plants....I love my watering system...It's fkn quick,easy, and no longer a chore to water the sluts(or in my case now,slut).


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I'll throw up a pic if you want...but I only water with 10gal. once every five days, so I guess it is easier on my scale...the plastic 55gal drums would be awesome for your case......I use the pump to circulate the water....It is a pump that has a suction cup mounting bracket...I just attach it to the side of my tub at the bottom and it just sucks in water and pumps it right out...no hose on it or nothing....makes a great whirlpool effect in the water.....It's how I mix my nutes too....It's amazing how fast 50ml or so of fert is dispersed throughout the tub...by the time I put in one part of the nute...grab the next bottle and shake for a minute it is ready to add the next fert....mixs quick.....then once it's all mixed and ready to go it is the same pump I use to irrigate the garden with....I just remove the pump...attach my 1/2" hose on it and turn it back on....it takes about a minute or so to purge all the air out of the lines the away it pumps.........not bragging but it is the ONLY way to water LST'd or Scrog'd plants....I love my watering system...It's fkn quick,easy, and no longer a chore to water the sluts(or in my case now,slut).


again thank you man. i dont need a pic now the way you described it i know understand.
i still dont know if i will be able to buy the pump especially since i am only gonna use the first few weeks or a month or so till the irrigation is on. stirring it manually would be kinda the same thing right?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

also endlscycle if you can or have time could you post how you water your LST/scrogged girls in my LST thread, i think some people would like to see an easier way of watering.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 3, 2011)

You keep talking of irrigation which makes me think you're in the midwest....if so I think you might like this:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/401959-mighty-midwest-growers-thread.html


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

no sir. im on the west coast about 100 miles from the coast. southern oregon to be exact.
i will still check out the thread though


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> also endlscycle if you can or have time could you post how you water your LST/scrogged girls in my LST thread, i think some people would like to see an easier way of watering.


 Will do!!!!!!!!!!!! On my way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sso (Mar 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I posted this in another forum earlier, but I think it pertains to everyone, everywhere. Call it a 'nothing new rant.'
> 
> 'Marijuana will be legal once the PEOPLE decide it should be legal. There's not enough support for it, given the excessive amount of propaganda that's pitched to the entire country, and all. Many folks think it's just the anti drug people who are trying to keep it illegal-- it's not. Look at big lumber companies, and you'll find they support anti marijuana campaigns in a major way. Why? Because they'd have some serious competition on their hands if hemp were legalized. But most people don't know that, and in the middle of this god forsaken country, people listen to the asinine stories that are used to 'keep kids off drugs.' The change is up to us... we just don't realize it, and THINK that it lies in the hands of the government. WE are the government. The people lead! I heard a quote yesterday that summed it up perfectly in a nut shell: Everybody is having an American revolution, and America is late to the party.
> 
> Make your voices heard. Don't stand down for your rights. And let's overgrow the government.'


the trouble is that, many people are simply used to listen to the rich penguins and fat suits.
potheads are losers, you dont listen to that, plus all that smoke damaged their head, everyone knows that.
rich people are smart, everyone knows that. junkies are dangerous. we gotta watch out for the children, save the children.

even though the latest generations, as is their wont, have become smarter and wised up some.
we are still talking about over 50 years of propaganda from just about every direction.
even if not only from the suits, then too from tv, movies and even as far as comics.

we´ve been the badguystupidlosers for close to 100 years. someone to avoid. our most vivid image has been through cheech and chong, funny, but not something to endear us to the mostly "money and image is all" crowd.

an example, grandma knows i smoke and why (bipolar) 14 years of tried to convince her, nope, still all potsmokers should be jailed, she angry retorted the other day, still worries and thinks i should go to rehab.

and she is a fairly "normal" case. in with her crowd and in with the politics. 

knowing her and many others like that, i think its mostly an ingrown fear of not fitting in, the powers that be, say it is so and most everyone "normal" does so as well(that fits into the majorities idea of "normal)

selfpreservation instinct to some degree, its like the bully at school,people either join in or do nothing, afraid for their safety and wanting to fit in.
the thing about social animals, if you dont fit in, you are dead. (or at least quite miserable)

so, basically the reason, is that people are stupid unelvoved halfmonkeys.
operation out of fear and cunning or guile not out of true intelligence.
heart without a brain or brain without a heart. (semievolved)

more and more people have become more advanced though and thats why mj is heading towards freedom.
but the halfmonkeys wont listen till its socially acceptable.
(thats why they so readily embrace alcohol,despite its many dangers and healthrisks, its traditional, socially acceptable)
(choosing something worse for you, just to fit in, is nothing new, see primitive people and their "rites of manhood" whether its in the jungle or in a college dorm, its nothing new, but the idea is ridiculous if you have half a brain)
(its like mixing blood to become brothers, appealing to a kid or halfmonkey, but to anyone with a half a brain, its fairly obvious we allready all are brothers and sisters and dont really need that stupid shit (it hurts to cut and plus there are some diseases ya know lol)


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 3, 2011)

Reefer madness!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 3, 2011)

People have their vices.....it's funny when you find out someone is a toker and you had no clue......lots of people that you wouldn't even think to smoke the dank...or mexi brick....LOL


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 3, 2011)

Mexi-brick comes with free chronic bronchitis!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol !


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 3, 2011)

Got a question for guys and gals on the 600. I've been doing some research on the best/fastest way to raise my soils pH. I've read wood ash dose a better job than lime if you want fast results but adding lime to your soil works just as good as wood ash but with slower results. Well I'm looking for fast results and I'm considering mixing a tablespoon or 2 per gallon in with my nutes or should I just mix it with plain water. Or should I just forget about the ash and lime and just use pH up and raise my nutes around 7.5 - 8 next time I water. I'm new to soil and I aint got it all figured out yet so I"m in need of some advice. I've been experiencing some deficiencies and I narrowed it down to low pH levels in my soil. I've never checked the runoff before until tonight and it's like 5.1 and that just seems way to low me and I know that's probably not the best way to accurately check it. I read about all these pH soil testers that aint worth a crap either so I never bought one. Well to sum it up, if anybody has some good advice they want to throw my way, it would be greatly appreciated.

Peace 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Got a question for guys and gals on the 600. I've been doing some research on the best/fastest way to raise my soils pH. I've read wood ash dose a better job than lime if you want fast results but adding lime to your soil works just as good as wood ash but with slower results. Well I'm looking for fast results and I'm considering mixing a tablespoon or 2 per gallon in with my nutes or should I just mix it with plain water. Or should I just forget about the ash and lime and just use pH up and raise my nutes around 7.5 - 8 next time I water. I'm new to soil and I aint got it all figured out yet so I"m in need of some advice. I've been experiencing some deficiencies and I narrowed it down to low pH levels in my soil. I've never checked the runoff before until tonight and it's like 5.1 and that just seems way to low me and I know that's probably not the best way to accurately check it. I read about all these pH soil testers that aint worth a crap either so I never bought one. Well to sum it up, if anybody has some good advice they want to throw my way, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Peace 600


When I was a kid and helping my parents tend their gardens, my dad would add ash for a quick fix to PH problems (_too acidic_). 
But it's best to mix in the dolomitic lime into the soil before planting as it helps to maintain a more constant PH level throughout the grow cycle.
You can add it later to the soil's surface, but it won't do as well since it takes time for it to break down and start to work.
I don't think adding it to water during feeding will work since it takes time for water to break down the limestone. But I could be wrong.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm with Doobie on this, I think the lime should be tilled into the soil prior to planting. Any type of bark or wood will increase the ph of your soil as they leach out solubal substances into the substrate. I can't exactly remember but someone was telling me they chopped a tree down and thought they'd spread it through their soil...wrong, ruined their veg crop through high ph. What is your medium, most purchased soils have a decent ph range to work with so I am surprised you are suffering low ph. Would be interesting to see both methods tried and see the results. Goo dluck whatever you decide Dropa! Keep us posted please.

DST

Have a good Friday folks!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm still bummed about GnomeGrown, but was in my grow box tonight and noticed well-defined female pre-flowers on the largest of the three plants. 
The other two plants aren't quite as big as the first one, so should only be a day or two before they show gender.
They're now 17-inches tall, so only about 3 more days until I put them into flowering mode.
Stay strong GnomeGrown!
Peace!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> When I was a kid and helping my parents tend their gardens, my dad would add ash for a quick fix to PH problems (_too acidic_).
> But it's best to mix in the dolomitic lime into the soil before planting as it helps to maintain a more constant PH level throughout the grow cycle.
> You can add it later to the soil's surface, but it won't do as well since it takes time for it to break down and start to work.
> I don't think adding it to water during feeding will work since it takes time for water to break down the limestone. But I could be wrong.





DST said:


> I'm with Doobie on this, I think the lime should be tilled into the soil prior to planting. Any type of bark or wood will increase the ph of your soil as they leach out solubal substances into the substrate. I can't exactly remember but someone was telling me they chopped a tree down and thought they'd spread it through their soil...wrong, ruined their veg crop through high ph. What is your medium, most purchased soils have a decent ph range to work with so I am surprised you are suffering low ph. Would be interesting to see both methods tried and see the results. Goo dluck whatever you decide Dropa! Keep us posted please.
> 
> DST
> 
> Have a good Friday folks!!!


\

I'm using fox farm ocean forest nothing added. I think it's a little late in the game to deal with this issue properly. It's definitely a lesson learned and next time I'll amend the soil with a some dolomite lime to help stabilize the pH. Thing is I only got about 2.5 weeks left till harvest, so for now I think I'll just try and raise the pH of my nute solution to about 7.5 - 8 on my next watering to see if that will bring it up some. They still look good, just a few crispy leaves is all. I just want em to be all that they can be, especially in the last weeks of flowering.

Pics) The one on the left I'm not to happy about, you can definitely tell the difference between the two pheno's The one on the left has real airy buds vs the one on the right that are real dense. I got 10 clones 5 from each pheno ready to go for round 3 but I think I'm gonna scrap the clones from the plant on the left or just give em all away. I don't know, maybe I'll try a cpl of em and see what happens.























































Peace 600


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been on attitude this morning trying to get in on there new birthday promotion and I've been kicked off the site like 5 times trying to order some G13 labs, pineapple express or killer bud. Looks like I"m gonna have to wait it out. I'll be a first time customer at the tude. Anybody got any good recommendations for a high yielding Indica or mostly Indica strain. I'm looking for something that really packs a punch.

Wish me luck, I have a feeling there gonna be jammed up for a while.

Peace 600


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 4, 2011)

Dstone, I'm not sure about raising your nute levels to an 8 on the ph scale. I'm thinking with that high of a ph you may just keep locking out the nutes you are giving them. Personally I wouldn't go over 7 to insure the plants can use what you are giving them. If you only have a few weeks left, I'm not even sure you could raise the ph of your soil enough to matter at this point. That's my two cents on the subject and as usual, it is only my humble opinion.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 4, 2011)

So my plants are entering the fifth week of veg. I gave them a strong dose of nutes this morning, almost 1200 ppm. This will be their last feeding of grow nutes before I switch them to flower next weekend. I snapped the main stem of my NY47, I thought it was my blackjack but it isn't. The blackjack is showing pistils in veg so I know she's a female. Now I only have the NY47 and the extrema to go and I think the extrema is also a female. I see preflowers and they have no stalk on them like the males do, nice and snug against the stem they are. I'm going back to bed, I feel like crap. No work for me today.

Peace


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm with headsup on the raising of nutes to 8...the best PH for soil is between 6.0-6.5(I water at 6.3,right in the middle)..my question is, what is the PH of nute mix you currently feed with????? That's probably where the problem started if you were feeding too low....and Fox Farm OF always needs about a cup,cup and a half of lime per 5gal when mixing.....and use Dolamite lime....it is a finer lime and breaks down into the soil faster.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, I too use FFOF and had acidic soil problems my last flower cycle. This time I used FFOF with 20% perlite and about 1/2 cup of dolomite lime per 3 gallon pot at transplant like endlscycle suggested. Probably should have added more too. A member of this forum suggested some "fast acting lime" to move my PH in a hurry when I need to. I have not tried it yet, but it is on hand. I would also probably feed with higher PH water and get plenty of runoff... I would add some lime to the top of the soil before doing so. 

I'm thinking of switching from FFOF after this one. I think I had better results with Happy Frog. I'm hearing good things about root organics too. Either that or using a combo of light warrior, FFOF and perlite to make it less hot. 

Anyways, good luck.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

the NY47 are fem's from Sweet Seeds.



Heads Up said:


> So my plants are entering the fifth week of veg. I gave them a strong dose of nutes this morning, almost 1200 ppm. This will be their last feeding of grow nutes before I switch them to flower next weekend. I snapped the main stem of my NY47, I thought it was my blackjack but it isn't. The blackjack is showing pistils in veg so I know she's a female. Now I only have the NY47 and the extrema to go and I think the extrema is also a female. I see preflowers and they have no stalk on them like the males do, nice and snug against the stem they are. I'm going back to bed, I feel like crap. No work for me today.
> 
> Peace


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 4, 2011)

This page doesnt stop growing !! To much to catch up on.. I been busy,sick & sidetracked for a while but ive manged to get a little something back on. Dont know how long ago everyones dogs finished but one of mine died young. Got another on in the room now in flower. still got the cheese added blue cheese aswell and ak47 ,most Hydro and 2 soil pots.
Started a journal so feel free to take look and comment.
Layout might change soon as i got a few problem plants that look like they have to go and temps are so low im might try and hang a light vertical with the shade (got that off whodat) i think theres space for it. 
Anyway heres a few snaps ,not the best but its ipod cam proper pics by mon.
there 4wks in now i only vegged for 2 weeks this time round .
The set ups explained more in the link ..

DGD

edit: it looks like my D'og wants to grow 2tops without being topped its the 4th pic


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.kindreviews.com/


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> http://www.kindreviews.com/


Is anything in here from your garden?


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Endlscycle whats going on. I thought my chick had the nicest ass around, but the hottie in your avatar might have a better one. You know her?

I'm just going to throw this out for what it's worth, speaking of lime. I started getting fruit flies last summer in both of my flower rooms. First time in years. Some peeps are saying that it has to do with the new Ocean Forest supplier on the east coast, but they have been around for a couple of years. I started thinking...what did I do differently to all of a sudden have these little bastards from hell again. The only thing that I could come up with that I was doing different was last summer I started adding dolmite lime to the OF to help with any cal/mag issues and last summer is when the fruit flies started. A couple of months ago I stopped using the lime and my fruit fly problem is now a fraction of what it used to be. 

Prolly a coincidence, I really don't know

Highlander : !)


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Is anything in here from your garden?
> 
> 
> cof


na,i was looking for some info on a strain,and came across that site..


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG that shit soaked in hash oil and rolled in kief looks delectable! I never thought of that! Its like candy


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey I need a little help with my Blue cheese.
With the help of my Misses so you can see the size. I wasnt happy about the size or the fact its more sativa than the chronic, i was always under the impression blue cheese was more indica but meh. what can you do.
the first problem i have is how do I adjust the light, i have bent half of the shade upwards to reach the top of the blue cheese without the chronic having less light.








Also the blue cheese has started to show signs of stress... about 8 leaves have turned like this in tha last week or so... any ideas?



there all in soil and im feeding with bio biz, its week 4 flower and their on 1mill of veg nutes and 3 mill of flower nutes per liter of water, they get just under 2 liters each watering, about once a week. however ill have to water more often as their thirsty bitches at the moment.











If The first image is a bit much let me know ASAP so i can edit it, dont want to piss any mods off or whatever... Just figured it would be ok... right?


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 4, 2011)

Try editing your post, the pics didn't come thru.


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Try editing your post, the pics didn't come thru.



man its annoying

how do i get the photos to be about 800*600
ive tried imageshack, photobucket the lot.. im stuck.. been trying to figure it out for days... love some pointers on how to do it.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

nice...............


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

how did you do that, been annoying me for ages.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

indecline said:


> how did you do that, been annoying me for ages.....


click on pic,when it blows up,right click the pic,copy.
make reply,right click,paste pic....


boom!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Dstone, I'm not sure about raising your nute levels to an 8 on the ph scale. I'm thinking with that high of a ph you may just keep locking out the nutes you are giving them. Personally I wouldn't go over 7 to insure the plants can use what you are giving them. If you only have a few weeks left, I'm not even sure you could raise the ph of your soil enough to matter at this point. That's my two cents on the subject and as usual, it is only my humble opinion.





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I'm with headsup on the raising of nutes to 8...the best PH for soil is between 6.0-6.5(I water at 6.3,right in the middle)..my question is, what is the PH of nute mix you currently feed with????? That's probably where the problem started if you were feeding too low....and Fox Farm OF always needs about a cup,cup and a half of lime per 5gal when mixing.....and use Dolamite lime....it is a finer lime and breaks down into the soil faster.


I'm feeding @ 6.5



Shwagbag said:


> Yeah, I too use FFOF and had acidic soil problems my last flower cycle. This time I used FFOF with 20% perlite and about 1/2 cup of dolomite lime per 3 gallon pot at transplant like endlscycle suggested. Probably should have added more too. A member of this forum suggested some "fast acting lime" to move my PH in a hurry when I need to. I have not tried it yet, but it is on hand. I would also probably feed with higher PH water and get plenty of runoff... I would add some lime to the top of the soil before doing so.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching from FFOF after this one. I think I had better results with Happy Frog. I'm hearing good things about root organics too. Either that or using a combo of light warrior, FFOF and perlite to make it less hot.
> 
> Anyways, good luck.


That's what I was thinking. If I raise my pH of my water it should raise the pH in the soil. Right? 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Endlscycle whats going on. I thought my chick had the nicest ass around, but the hottie in your avatar might have a better one. You know her?
> 
> I'm just going to throw this out for what it's worth, speaking of lime. I started getting fruit flies last summer in both of my flower rooms. First time in years. Some peeps are saying that it has to do with the new Ocean Forest supplier on the east coast, but they have been around for a couple of years. I started thinking...what did I do differently to all of a sudden have these little bastards from hell again. The only thing that I could come up with that I was doing different was last summer I started adding dolmite lime to the OF to help with any cal/mag issues and last summer is when the fruit flies started. A couple of months ago I stopped using the lime and my fruit fly problem is now a fraction of what it used to be.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your input fellas and I will take it all into consideration. I'll definitely be buying some dolomite lime soon and use it with my next grow.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Well indecline has just upped the stakes on the pics!!! Not sure my wife is going to be into it. We'll keep it on the down low.

Well you know what I would do with that girl, naturally bend her over, lol. Seriously, get stakes and just bend those whole branches down to the level you want them at. Almost snap them bru, it will only help them get fat knuckles and plump buds...we do love plump buds don't we, among other things.

Good luck with the bending over!

DST



indecline said:


> Hey I need a little help with my Blue cheese.
> With the help of my Misses so you can see the size. I wasnt happy about the size or the fact its more sativa than the chronic, i was always under the impression blue cheese was more indica but meh. what can you do.
> the first problem i have is how do I adjust the light, i have bent half of the shade upwards to reach the top of the blue cheese without the chronic having less light.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey folks, so my cab is looking a bit empty, running at 50%. I stuck my Bleeseberry Kush clone in just because it was going boss and I had to make room in my temp veg space. I still got my Engineers Dreams to take down, and the rest of the BX2 crosses that won't really be getting taken any further. I have run my BX2 Cheese a couple of times and I am just not happy with its yield. It's reasonable, lets put it that way, but nowt to right home about. The smoke however I think is real nice, great smell, taste, high etc. but if it we me, I'd rather make more space for DOG's. 
There is also the Rom Timewarp still to come, at 11 weeks, lol. Not sure what the recommendation is on that. I also have the malawi, which looks like it could go another few months, lol. I'll get a pic up of that at some point. And the OG Larry OG Larry, Plat OG. Anyway, quick pic for ya.


Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi D!
Boy howdy, that tall one looks like it has a problem (the problem is that it's not mine)!
Best send it to Dr. Doobie to get it "checked out" and make sure it safe for human consumption.
Oh, and I charge by the hour, so if it's couch-locky, it's going to run up the bill. 
Peace!


**Ahem: just to clarify, THIS was the tall one I was referring to-*
(_although indecline's three ladies are quite nice_)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2011)

Just wanted to say I'm lovin the pic Indecline. My wife liked it too said it was very artistic, lol. Props mate. Looks like you got you a good woman too. Oh, and nice plants too, haha.


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> click on pic,when it blows up,right click the pic,copy.
> make reply,right click,paste pic....
> 
> 
> boom!!!


Cheers 



DST said:


> Well indecline has just upped the stakes on the pics!!! Not sure my wife is going to be into it. We'll keep it on the down low.
> 
> Well you know what I would do with that girl, naturally bend her over, lol. Seriously, get stakes and just bend those whole branches down to the level you want them at. Almost snap them bru, it will only help them get fat knuckles and plump buds...we do love plump buds don't we, among other things.
> 
> ...


Well I have the blue cheese in the corner and bend all the larger branches so they could no longer suppor themselves.... then i tied them back to the tent.its looking better ill show you how it takes ot it tomorrow.



DST said:


> Hey folks, so my cab is looking a bit empty, running at 50%. I stuck my Bleeseberry Kush clone in just because it was going boss and I had to make room in my temp veg space. I still got my Engineers Dreams to take down, and the rest of the BX2 crosses that won't really be getting taken any further. I have run my BX2 Cheese a couple of times and I am just not happy with its yield. It's reasonable, lets put it that way, but nowt to right home about. The smoke however I think is real nice, great smell, taste, high etc. but if it we me, I'd rather make more space for DOG's.
> There is also the Rom Timewarp still to come, at 11 weeks, lol. Not sure what the recommendation is on that. I also have the malawi, which looks like it could go another few months, lol. I'll get a pic up of that at some point. And the OG Larry OG Larry, Plat OG. Anyway, quick pic for ya.
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


I really like the Shelving you have up in your room... what is it 4 by 4? i cant remember.. The plants can almost touch the cooltube without burning right? how well would that set up run for a comercial crop? only really fit 10 average sized plants in there though right? 
which would easily get you 20 ounces... might be something ill try in the future.




jigfresh said:


> Just wanted to say I'm lovin the pic Indecline. My wife liked it too said it was very artistic, lol. Props mate. Looks like you got you a good woman too. Oh, and nice plants too, haha.


Cheers, yeah got some great girls here 

Anyone grown a blue cheese out that was similar to mine? curious about how long and how well its going to taste.

might go ask on the cheese, the whole cheese and nothing but the cheese.


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

and i tried to copy and paste the photo, but when i paste it does nothing... IT CANT be this hard right???? man!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

indecline said:


> I really like the Shelving you have up in your room... what is it 4 by 4? i cant remember.. The plants can almost touch the cooltube without burning right? how well would that set up run for a comercial crop? only really fit 10 average sized plants in there though right?
> which would easily get you 20 ounces... might be something ill try in the future.
> 
> .


The cab in feet is about 4x4. I can have 3 levels, and can fit a lot of plants, at max this run i had 36. If packed and run for commercial growing reasons you could easily pull 1kilo plus. I tend not to weigh mine but if I was to guess the last run must of pulled 25+. I have had the first 2 levels full, but never really had the top ones maxed out. I put some smaller test plants up there this go and they are now filling up the floor now. I want to get 8 inch cool tubes in there so the plants should be able to grow right up to the tubes. at the moment they grow within 3-4 inches. If you are limited to floor space there is no better way to max out an area. 

peace, dst


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

indecline said:


> and i tried to copy and paste the photo, but when i paste it does nothing... IT CANT be this hard right???? man!!!


Go into your album and click on the image so it is large. Right click and you get a drop down menu. select copy. Then go to the post you want, right click again, then select paste....will take you a few goes but you'll get it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 4, 2011)

Attempting to copy & paste from my album for the first time...
(**work-in-progress of my current painting*)







_*I uploaded an image to my album, clicked on the thumbnail in the album to get it full-sized, then right-clicked the image, then left-clicked "copy URL", then made my post here, clicked the "Insert Image" button and pasted the URL of the pic from my album.
No more annoying thumbnails!_


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

mr west said:


>


I like it, too, Westy lmao


----------



## Jamexican (Mar 4, 2011)

Some pics of the previous harvest. The super soil last run was a little HOT, so this time around, I am going to tone i down a little bit. When smoking the buds I tasted alot of phosphorous, so I cut down on the rock phosphate along with the guano, bone & blood meal. Same amount of worm casting and extra perlite. View attachment 1474578View attachment 1474570View attachment 1474562View attachment 1474563View attachment 1474577View attachment 1474560View attachment 1474573View attachment 1474561View attachment 1474564View attachment 1474575View attachment 1474568


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's what's up in my closet. I think it's been 3 weeks in 12/12.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi D!
> Boy howdy, that tall one looks like it has a problem (the problem is that it's not mine)!
> Best send it to Dr. Doobie to get it "checked out" and make sure it safe for human consumption.
> Oh, and I charge by the hour, so if it's couch-locky, it's going to run up the bill.
> ...


What dimensions is your grow space that you are running the vertical?


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

its 4*4, not sure about the height.. 

I also wanted to know when you packed it with 36 were they just rooted clones? would be great to know what could be fit in there, saves me doing a few test runs. a strain nice and indic such as chronic.

xheers


----------



## Sytha (Mar 4, 2011)

<Indecline> You just got me in the shit with my girl for scrolling past your pic till she realised wat site i was on..lol.

<DST>Nice Cola mate


Here's how mine are looking at present
View attachment 1475187

About 10 days to go on these girls...flushed for a day yesturday and i'll change that water over again tonight and just run floranectar for 4 days before 6 days final flush.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

nice......


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2011)

Damn sytha... that looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 4, 2011)

Man the porns hot in here.... owww weee

update
Straberry cough is looking good, bushy as a mofo


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 4, 2011)

So.....what did everyone order from Attitude.....I ordered 3 Reserva Privada Kandy Kush to get all my free shit......can't wait....although....I didn't really need it....I already have so many seeds that I want to try!!!!


Especially the DOG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And the DPQ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

All I have to say is thank you to the breeder and he isn't even the guy I got them from......I love this place!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Endlscycle whats going on. I thought my chick had the nicest ass around, but the hottie in your avatar might have a better one. You know her?
> 
> I'm just going to throw this out for what it's worth, speaking of lime. I started getting fruit flies last summer in both of my flower rooms. First time in years. Some peeps are saying that it has to do with the new Ocean Forest supplier on the east coast, but they have been around for a couple of years. I started thinking...what did I do differently to all of a sudden have these little bastards from hell again. The only thing that I could come up with that I was doing different was last summer I started adding dolmite lime to the OF to help with any cal/mag issues and last summer is when the fruit flies started. A couple of months ago I stopped using the lime and my fruit fly problem is now a fraction of what it used to be.
> 
> ...


 I always use dolamite and did not have the flies this time.....and I usually always have the flies....they don't bother me tho....just anoying when you're in the garden and you keep getting buzzed or you suck one up the nose...LOL.....my remedy for those little fkrs is to put a strip of duct tape on each side of the plant stretched across the pot sticky side down.....and when I am in the room just tap on the pot a couple times and they release from the soil right into their sticky death!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What dimensions is your grow space that you are running the vertical?


1.2 metre squared, 2.67m high.



indecline said:


> its 4*4, not sure about the height..
> 
> I also wanted to know when you packed it with 36 were they just rooted clones? would be great to know what could be fit in there, saves me doing a few test runs. a strain nice and indic such as chronic.
> 
> xheers


A variety of stuff, clones at 4 week veg, clones at 3 week veg, 1 week veg seedling, 3 week veg seedling, reveg clones, test run straight to 12/12...you name it, it was going on in that cab. I think I could easily fit more in on that basis. Previous runs I have had may be around 20, but vegged for longer. It all depends on what I am testing out really, lol.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> So.....what did everyone order from Attitude.....I ordered 3 Reserva Privada Kandy Kush to get all my free shit......can't wait....although....I didn't really need it....I already have so many seeds that I want to try!!!!
> 
> 
> Especially the DOG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I love this place, and I love your avatar, lol.....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

Breakfast Nug Porn!!

View attachment 1475616


----------



## Sytha (Mar 5, 2011)

We need to run a poll. Whats everyones favourite hps lamp to use? i'm currently running lucagrow dual-spectrum. Do you guys think it's worth running pure red spectrum during flower or dual?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 5, 2011)

my timer has just broke on the first night b4 i hoy on 12/12 will it matter if i just do it myself and would missing it by 10 mins the odd night make a differnce or should i just buy a new timer to make sure il hoy a few pics on tonight when i put light on they are 24 inchs now


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

NEW TIMER!!!! lol.


budolskie said:


> my timer has just broke on the first night b4 i hoy on 12/12 will it matter if i just do it myself and would missing it by 10 mins the odd night make a differnce or should i just buy a new timer to make sure il hoy a few pics on tonight when i put light on they are 24 inchs now


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Breakfast Nug Porn!!
> 
> View attachment 1475616


Yum....I am high and hungry again...


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

Perhaps I should sink my teeth into this..Romulan Timewarp x


Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

Phillips SonT's I run, have a bit of dual spectrum I believe...



Sytha said:


> We need to run a poll. Whats everyones favourite hps lamp to use? i'm currently running lucagrow dual-spectrum. Do you guys think it's worth running pure red spectrum during flower or dual?


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 5, 2011)

I tryed to blow the pic up but im useless, anywho heres some more thumbnails My camera is a piece of shit. This is one of my GHS lemon skunk grown under the 600


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

click on the image until it gets bigger, click your right mouse button and select copy, then drag your mouse to where you want to paste the pic in your post (it's easier if you have 2 windows open as well) then select the right mouse button, then select paste, someone should put info on this in the instruction manual for RIU, lol


shrigpiece said:


> View attachment 1475649
> I tryed to blow the pic up but im useless, anywho heres some more thumbnails My camera is a piece of shit. This is one of my GHS lemon skunk grown under the 600


----------



## indecline (Mar 5, 2011)

Sytha said:


> We need to run a poll. Whats everyones favourite hps lamp to use? i'm currently running lucagrow dual-spectrum. Do you guys think it's worth running pure red spectrum during flower or dual?


Im running a sunmaster duel spectrum i think at the moment..first time ive used duel.. Havnt noticed a huge difference but still have a long way to go yet.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 5, 2011)

A few things. I never use lime and I don't seem to have ph problems. In the beginning of the grow I try to keep my solution around 6.0 as time passes I raise it and shoot for nothing over 6.5. I've noticed with this method my soil ends up around 7 by the end of the grow. As I've mentioned, I don't buy expensive soil any longer, I see no benefit. I use Scott's premium potting soil for containers, add worm castings, spaghnum peat moss and perlite. For four cubic feet of soil it's less than twenty five bucks, which buys you one bag of ocean forest. When I did use ocean forest and happy frog, I had gnat problems, I don't with the scotts. Also on the spider mite thing. I bombed my room after my last grow, no signs of spider mites. Any spots you may see on my plants are due to dripping nute solution from watering.

Here's the girls going into their fifth week of vegging. Thanks for the info on the NY47 DST. That only leaves the extrema to identify as far as sex and I just looked at it again and I still think it's going to be a female. The preflowers aren't showing any pistils but they continue to be snug against the stem. The little one in the party cup is one of the shackzilla's. I am going to have to repot her this evening. I don't think she has been able to break through the bottom of the seed starter cup, I'll probably have to cut the bottom off when I transplant later tonight. I like to transplant about an hour before lights out to give the root system time to rest before the next light cycle.

And the date went very well, I'll be seeing her again and I have the feeling she might be the type of woman to pose for me as a background when taking pictures...time will tell.

As you can tell in the pics, I have one hps and one mh burning.


----------



## indecline (Mar 5, 2011)

DST im sure im doing it right, i know pc's but its not working... 
i blow it up in both photobucket and on here... then i copy and then i paste in the text box when i reply... but nothing happens.. just blank.

any other ways to do it? ive done it before but for some reason it wont work this year.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 5, 2011)

halfway thru my bagseed harvest, halfway thru a 12pack of quart jars.  and out of paperss
its looking like .5gpw what can i say its ky's finest
edit: my avatar harvested


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 5, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Breakfast Nug Porn!!
> 
> View attachment 1475616


Hmmm, That's making me hungry. I just seen a commercial last night where there putting marshmallows in with the fruity pebbles. Hmmm marshmallows. 





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> So.....what did everyone order from Attitude.....I ordered 3 Reserva Privada Kandy Kush to get all my free shit......can't wait....although....I didn't really need it....I already have so many seeds that I want to try!!!!
> 
> 
> Especially the DOG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Looks like you and I are the only ones who ordered. I went ahead and picked up some pineapple express from G13 Labs. It was the first time I ordered from the Attitude and it took me like four days to figure out what I wanted lol. A big selection to choose from is nice but all those choices were very taxing on my brain.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Looks like you and I are the only ones who ordered. I went ahead and picked up some pineapple express from G13 Labs. It was the first time I ordered from the Attitude and it took me like four days to figure out what I wanted lol. A big selection to choose from is nice but all those choices were very taxing on my brain.


 I know what you mean.....I have been searching for something to order for like two weeks now.......first I say that's the one....no this one....I seem to change my mind like ten fkn times.....but it usually comes back around full circle to what my very first choice was....LOL.....every 'Tude order seems to have this process for me!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 5, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I know what you mean.....I have been searching for something to order for like two weeks now.......first I say that's the one....no this one....I seem to change my mind like ten fkn times.....but it usually comes back around full circle to what my very first choice was....LOL.....every 'Tude order seems to have this process for me!


With all those free seeds I'm getting, I wont have to worry about that for long time. It'll take me a while to grow all those out. 

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah....I have like two dozen dif. feminized seeds...and then all the goodies of Lemon Skunk and White Widow the fairy dropped off....I'm good for a while when the new package gets here.....I usually only order when they have the promos like this....too good to pass up!!!!


----------



## indecline (Mar 5, 2011)

What free beans have you been getting?
most of the ones i grow out arnt worth the soil i plant them in.. turn out all raggy and pathetic.. 

allthough, the pineapple express and blue widow i got last run have turned out great (so far)


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 5, 2011)

my kandy kush freebie has 5 inch internodes.... and is not very keen on branching outwards.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 5, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Yeah....I have like two dozen dif. feminized seeds...and then all the goodies of Lemon Skunk and White Widow the fairy dropped off....I'm good for a while when the new package gets here.....I usually only order when they have the promos like this....too good to pass up!!!!


Speaking of white widows and lemon skunks, I know there are several people with those beans. Would someone please grow some out?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2011)

indecline said:


> allthough, the pineapple express and blue widow i got last run have turned out great (so far)


Glad to hear those are working out well for ya... have the same UFO's, and I haven't popped them yet... thinking this weekend might be the weekend, tho. . .

Mornin' DST brother! Hope yer havin' a good one


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Speaking of white widows and lemon skunks, I know there are several people with those beans. Would someone please grow some out?


 I'm on it buddy....gonna do two of each outside....just has to get a little warmer!!!! 9oclock this morning it was 15*.....at 10 only one hour later it's 47*......still a little burrrrrrrrrr for the beans!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's a little vid for the 600 NL#5 40 day's

Have a great day.

[youtube]IHtp5W9MzFo[/youtube]


----------



## indecline (Mar 5, 2011)

hey anyone ever done any grafting? great for us smokers with plant limits.. 6 plants with like 30 strains, how awesome would that be.

and how much of the plant they are grafted onto would the new strains inherit? or will they stay exactly as they were before grafted onto another plant.

i might have to try it next run, like have one side full indica and one side full sativa, would be a good experiment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4

the reason i was going to post in the first place was because i bent down my cheese branches and fixed them to the sides of my tent... however i almost snapped them in the process.. 
there like 90 degree bends.. i have left them at 90 degrees as i dont want to stress them too much, how well will they recover from that?


----------



## Shangeet (Mar 5, 2011)

flipped on tuesday...

View attachment 1476105
View attachment 1476102
View attachment 1476106
View attachment 1476103
View attachment 1476104
View attachment 1476107


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 5, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> my kandy kush freebie has 5 inch internodes.... and is not very keen on branching outwards.


My kandy kush is a streched ol thing. 5 inchs as well. I will post a pic for ya end of weekend. Iv been hiding it out of embaressment. Obviously its what the strain does.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2011)

indecline said:


> DST im sure im doing it right, i know pc's but its not working...
> i blow it up in both photobucket and on here... then i copy and then i paste in the text box when i reply... but nothing happens.. just blank.
> 
> any other ways to do it? ive done it before but for some reason it wont work this year.


Using my wife's computer at the moment and she uses Google Chrome. The copy paste method will not work for me in chrome. Works just fine with IE. Anyways, what I do to blow it up in Chrome is upload, click on it where it's big, and then use the "insert image" button. It says enter url.... I enter the url of the pic and BOOM big pic.

Hope this helps some people. I guess it's browser dependent.


----------



## indecline (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok ill give this a shot on IE

I blow i up on Photobucket and all i get when i right click is copy image an copy image location along with wll the other stuff.
so i try both and when i upload them .. the file in inccorect

so i can either upload directly to the site but then there small..
or i can upload on photobucket and copy the direct link.. 
then i use the insert image button from url and bam .. all i get it this.. and it wont resize..

it cant be difficult right, because im baked and its sending me off on one... how can it be this difficult.


----------



## indecline (Mar 5, 2011)

Did this work??? if so then its IE and it can only be copied from this site,,, if i blow it up on photobucket and copy then it wont paste.. 
So how am i supposed to put them up large in the first place... ahh well ..

sorry but i was stoned and it was irritating me... 
this ismy blue cheese now that i bent the taller branches down.. there at 90 degree bends and almost snapped completely, but i think they will recover and hopefully heal at this angle.. 
It must be trying because i taped them to the tent and every day they manage to pull the tape from the walls...


----------



## duchieman (Mar 5, 2011)

@indecline. Try this. Right click on the full size image, in photobucket, and "copy image location". Then you select the insert image icon in the thread reply box. When opened you'll see a tab up top that says "from url". This is where you paste your link location you copied from photobucket. This will automatically be full size in the thread.

Duchie


----------



## del66666 (Mar 5, 2011)

grapefruit 12-12 from seed ........


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice 12/12 from seed del, I never tried that before.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2011)

So 600, what are we gonna do when this thread hits 420 pages? (40 posts a page) Im thinking it should be an entire page of nothing but pr0n  just thinkin outloud...


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> So 600, what are we gonna do when this thread hits 420 pages? (40 posts a page) Im thinking it should be an entire page of nothing but pr0n  just thinkin outloud...


sounds good,a page full of Mmmmmm.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Speaking of white widows and lemon skunks, I know there are several people with those beans. Would someone please grow some out?


the fairy has done the rounds, patience. lol.



genuity said:


> sounds good,a page full of Mmmmmm.


like most of the other pages then, haha.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey endls, trying to pic out beans to order can be mind boggling. My first order took me weeks to decide what I wanted and of course the mind changing was happening every new page I looked at. Well, it seems mind changing is a natural thing when it comes to our hobby. I was thinking I was going to veg my plants for another week, they are now on their 12/12 schedule as of today. They will actually receive thirteen hours of light today, my lights come on at five in the morning and the timer is now set for six in the am until six in the pm, so tomorrow will be the actual first day of 12/12. I'm working on a couple of plants starting to throw out eleven finger leaves.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2011)

heads up,im waitin for the last frost aroud here...


----------



## Sytha (Mar 5, 2011)

This is my white widow...alrdy been chopped and smoked. Beautiful peppery taste and a very uplifting high. So far it beat the Jack Herer I grew along side it but the jack aint quite finished. I'll be growing this one again for sure!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 5, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Here's a little vid for the 600 NL#5 40 day's
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> [youtube]IHtp5W9MzFo[/youtube]


Nice grow ther bruv some big colas on tmen NL's 



indecline said:


> Did this work??? if so then its IE and it can only be copied from this site,,, if i blow it up on photobucket and copy then it wont paste..
> So how am i supposed to put them up large in the first place... ahh well ..
> 
> sorry but i was stoned and it was irritating me...
> ...


I didnt think the blue cheese could stretch like that its supposed to be indica mainly! I ve got 2 of them growing first 4 the first time and mine have some fat leaves nothing like my other cheeses in the room.If you can sqeeze the stems were you want the hieght to be ,squeeze about an 1" till it gets softer and than bend i might even split but it'll be fine.You can hold the loose branch up by tying some string to your roof bars till it firms up.




whodatnation said:


> So 600, what are we gonna do when this thread hits 420 pages? (40 posts a page) Im thinking it should be an entire page of nothing but pr0n  just thinkin outloud...


Sounds like a good idea there ...
Or someone could have send the Fairy round to celerbrate!! 
Im in-- I'll speak to a fairy i know, no beans though only four leaf clovers!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 5, 2011)

Sytha said:


> View attachment 1476618
> 
> This is my white widow...alrdy been chopped and smoked. Beautiful peppery taste and a very uplifting high. So far it beat the Jack Herer I grew along side it but the jack aint quite finished. I'll be growing this one again for sure!


I have grown the widow in a couple of grows now and it's a smoke I really enjoy. I also find it to be one of the smokes that benefit from a real good cure, four or more weeks in my opinion to really bring out its full potential. The more the buds cure, the more dense they seem to become.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's whats under the 600 atm... Some fresh bad bitches will be in there soon though 
[video=youtube;msCJptI0YLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msCJptI0YLA[/video]


----------



## Sytha (Mar 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I have grown the widow in a couple of grows now and it's a smoke I really enjoy. I also find it to be one of the smokes that benefit from a real good cure, four or more weeks in my opinion to really bring out its full potential. The more the buds cure, the more dense they seem to become.


 i usually cure my gear for 4+ weeks but as i've nothing to smoke at the moment i decided to pick the white widow early. white widows also like a very light nute mix from my experiences


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

Out with the old in with the new. 

B.O.G Lifesaver, Blackberry Kush(my favorite) and Gorilla Grape.


----------



## Sytha (Mar 5, 2011)

I've heard alot of good things about Blackberry Kush...might have to pick myself up some.
Who's the original breeder?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah it was on the cover of hightimes a few months back...


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2011)

now that i like,worwdriver66

are they in flower?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sytha said:


> I've heard alot of good things about Blackberry Kush...might have to pick myself up some.
> Who's the original breeder?


Rain or shine the Blackberry always performs well. lots of different versions of blackberry going around. This one is indica dominant and turns light purple the last two weeks.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> now that i like,worwdriver66
> 
> are they in flower?


no i just transplanted today, about two weeks of veg to go.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sytha said:


> I've heard alot of good things about Blackberry Kush...might have to pick myself up some.
> Who's the original breeder?


Not sure of the breeder, my clone dude cant remember........heres another shot.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> no i just transplanted today, about two weeks of veg to go.


thats whats up,is that a 5x5 tent?
and whats up with the GG?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> thats whats up,is that a 5x5 tent?
> and whats up with the GG?


6x6x6 w/ two 600's, 

my clone guy threw in the gorilla for free. not sure what it is.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> 6x6x6 w/ two 600's,
> 
> my clone guy threw in the gorilla for free. not sure what it is.


OK,the setup looks like what im tryin to do in my tent,i got a 5x5,two 600's
tryin to have 20-25, 2 or 3 gal pots,with 12" clones/seedlings at flower time.

keep us updated.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> OK,the setup looks like what im tryin to do in my tent,i got a 5x5,two 600's
> tryin to have 20-25, 2 or 3 gal pots,with 12" clones/seedlings at flower time.
> 
> keep us updated.


nice sounds like what I want to do as well come sumer time or late mid spring. but ill be using a 6x6 probably.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> OK,the setup looks like what im tryin to do in my tent,i got a 5x5,two 600's
> tryin to have 20-25, 2 or 3 gal pots,with 12" clones/seedlings at flower time.
> 
> keep us updated.


My last grow i did 42 total 2 gallon pots but i think it was too many, lots of crowding going on. I went with 32 this time around.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2011)

caught myself staring at this pic lol very nice indeed wormdrive.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Mar 5, 2011)

Blueberry Gum's two weeks til harvest.... Enjoy.....


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

Just ordered my BHO tube....can't wait.......I have so much shit on order right now.....gonna be like Christmas here for the next few weeks!!!!


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 5, 2011)

@ *Shwagbag*
Well here it is! the Budmasterflash DIY Micro scubber 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/414196-budmasterflash-diy-micro-scubber.html#post5405341
View attachment 1477379


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

wtf are you doing....patent that shit!!!!don't give out the secrets


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 5, 2011)

lol its all good anything i can do to help fellow med heads like myself makes me happy
i sell them enough and dont have enough time to build the demand. im sure there will be more non DIYs that will want me to make them i just needed a break from all the overhead lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> My last grow i did 42 total 2 gallon pots but i think it was too many, lots of crowding going on. I went with 32 this time around.


32-2 gal pots,i better stick with 25 for the 5x5,and i need to get me some new hoods,i jus cant take loseing my light due to these dam wig reflectors.


mane2008 said:


> nice sounds like what I want to do as well come sumer time or late mid spring. but ill be using a 6x6 probably.


thats whats up,i know come spring im plantin all the free seeds i got from the tude under the sun some how.....
i was thinkin after are flood season,take my tube to the top of the river,with all the seedlings,ang zig-zag from bank to bank,
and plop,plop,plop.......im high as hell jus jibberin away...lol


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Just ordered my BHO tube....can't wait.......I have so much shit on order right now.....gonna be like Christmas here for the next few weeks!!!!
> ]


nice to hear man, ordering some glass too?
I've been doing a bit of shopping this week and more to come. Can't wait for that Ipad2 this Friday, getting one for me and my ol' lady. Hopefully the camera is pretty decent on it., so i won't have to spend $$ on one . Get some nice HD vids going

Spring time is around the corner load of spring shopping, and lots of extra yardwork etc.

I got this Shirt right here recently in mad colors http://taylorgang.spreadshirt.com/cheese-eggs-A6693489/customize/color/95 I find them pretty sweet


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2011)

You can now officially be a Netherlands supporter!!! Welcome to the Oranjge Mane, lol.

Nice t btw!

Hallelujah, its Happy Sundays(Mondays)...
[youtube]IAEcU-cxUGM[/youtube]


DST


mane2008 said:


> nice to hear man, ordering some glass too?
> I've been doing a bit of shopping this week and more to come. Can't wait for that Ipad2 this Friday, getting one for me and my ol' lady. Hopefully the camera is pretty decent on it., so i won't have to spend $$ on one . Get some nice HD vids going
> 
> Spring time is around the corner load of spring shopping, and lots of extra yardwork etc.
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright troop's. Y'all having a 'Happy Sunday' to early for that tune D. Especially wi 'self-inflicted' banging head ! lol


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> I didnt think the blue cheese could stretch like that its supposed to be indica mainly! I ve got 2 of them growing first 4 the first time and mine have some fat leaves nothing like my other cheeses in the room.If you can sqeeze the stems were you want the hieght to be ,squeeze about an 1" till it gets softer and than bend i might even split but it'll be fine.You can hold the loose branch up by tying some string to your roof bars till it firms up.


Yeah well me too, i only really have space and time for indica dom strains, so when this girl started to outstretch the light i though i might have the wrong seed. but i guess its just the sativa history of the strain coming through. hopefully shes a knockout, i have high hopes.
yeah i have her taped to the walls of the tent but ill get some string.
The other thing is the damge she has... Daily loss of green in the lower half leaves... and lots of leaves with brown spots and loss of colour.
Ive been thinking its N and P(or K) def but then i feed her like 4mill per liter and its only week 4.
They dont show brown spots and pale leaves if i overdoit do they? because she doesnt seem to be making a recovery yet. dont want to lose such a nice plant.
shes been a thorn in my side the entire grow.



wormdrive66 said:


> Out with the old in with the new.
> 
> B.O.G Lifesaver, Blackberry Kush(my favorite) and Gorilla Grape.
> 
> ...


32 in a 6 by 6 
I have to do a run like this in my 4by4 in a few weeks time... how long would you reccomend growing time from cutting including rooting? if you say it gets crowded ill stick with 16-20 clones. Ill be keeping an eye on your grow,


----------



## norcali (Mar 6, 2011)

indecline does this look like black berry kush to you???

View attachment 1477699


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah from the black berry kush ive seen yeah, looks fine. why? you have doubts?

heres a blackberry kush... looks very similar to me..


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 6, 2011)

So today will officially be the first day of 12/12. I was again looking to see if I could identify the sex of the plants and only the blackjack is showing pistils. As I mentioned, I snapped the main stem of the NY47, she has recovered nicely, nice enough I am having to supercrop a branch here and there to try to keep the canopy even. I supercropped the main stem of the herijuana x big white this morning and have it tied down to prevent it from going straight up again.

I have a few of the terminal leaders bent over and tied down, the extrema is one of them. Interesting plant, included are some pics. I tied her terminal leader down several days ago. As I was looking them over I noticed this plant is all over the place. Some of the branches the nodes are opposite one another, some of the branches are alternating and one of the branches is throwing out three leaves on it's upper nodes while the lower nodes of the same branch only have opposing leaves, strange. I gave them all a good strong dose of grow nutes the other day and they just took off, good thing, it's the last dose of grow nutes they get. Now I'm waiting for the stretch to start and try to control it as best I can.

Here are the babies on their first day of flower. Hericules feminized. Shackzilla feminized. Two killing fields feminized, one will be gifted to my vietnam vet buddy. Herijuana x big white feminized. NY47 feminized, and regular beans we have blackjack and extrema.

I also included some pics of the adjustable nineties I use in conjunction with my venting. I find it helps ease the pressure on the venting and I think it increases the air flow. I now run my fan for my lights at a bit above half speed and so far so good. Before I added the adjustable nineties I had to run it at almost full speed to cool my lights. I picked them up at home depot for something like six bucks each.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice plants blackberry boys, they look really healthy for being that late into bloom. Great job guys.


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> So today will officially be the first day of 12/12. I was again looking to see if I could identify the sex of the plants and only the blackjack is showing pistils. As I mentioned, I snapped the main stem of the NY47, she has recovered nicely, nice enough I am having to supercrop a branch here and there to try to keep the canopy even. I supercropped the main stem of the herijuana x big white this morning and have it tied down to prevent it from going straight up again.
> 
> I have a few of the terminal leaders bent over and tied down, the extrema is one of them. Interesting plant, included are some pics. I tied her terminal leader down several days ago. As I was looking them over I noticed this plant is all over the place. Some of the branches the nodes are opposite one another, some of the branches are alternating and one of the branches is throwing out three leaves on it's upper nodes while the lower nodes of the same branch only have opposing leaves, strange. I gave them all a good strong dose of grow nutes the other day and they just took off, good thing, it's the last dose of grow nutes they get. Now I'm waiting for the stretch to start and try to control it as best I can.
> 
> ...



I had one plant which was similar this grow, started alternating early on in its life and then they got so close together there were 3 per node at times.. 
And it wasnt 3 leaves per node from start, (because ive grown a 3 leafer before and it turned out wank... 

but this one turned out to be a monster, hit maturity early on and just kept on producing.. i bet it will be the best of your bunch.


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

on a side note... anyone playing black ops on Xbox?
im always getting crappy team mates for zombies and capture the flag.. anyone up for it?'

if so add me.. daystodaze


----------



## norcali (Mar 6, 2011)

wow im so happy i stumbled on this thread! thanks for this comparison +rep indecline you the man


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

I noticed your other thread asking about it.. 
It would be hard to say it was that strain for sure. but its going to be close to it nevertheless.
If its for other people to smoke too and you tell them its that and they have smoked it before they may tell you otherwise.

but im sure it will be close... anone else have any ideas to what strain it could be... looks very similar to black berry kush it to me.. looks like a fat cola, the black berry kush ive seen arnt huge ... hows the structure of the plant? got any whole pics?


----------



## norcali (Mar 6, 2011)

its not a tall strain... very bushy but very potent..


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah i think your friend was right.
There are people on here that know more than me but if you want a name for it then call it that.

people might see it on here later tonight and have something to say, just check back tonight.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

i wouldn't call it anything it aint.. name it yourself.


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wouldn't call it anything it aint.. name it yourself.


Yeah i suppose your right there.

Heres a clasic example of why not to put 2 plants in one pot.
There were 3 in here originally but the one i took out(twilight) hermied 
Im left with a chronic on the left, and a la blanca on the right ( how pathetic is that mutst be the root problem). both had 2 weeks veg from seed. 
and there are 3 chronic clones there too, 12/12 from cutting. just to fill the gap.

all at 4 weeks flower.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 6, 2011)

A few weeks ago I added another 600 to my set up.
Have it in a tent all by it self with an awesome co2 set up.

Here are a few pics 2 1/2 weeks into flower.
One is from the tent with a single 600 with co2, and the other is from the tent with 2 600's but no co2. 

Guess which one is which.
Both plants are the exact same age and strain. Trainwreck in 5 gallon pots.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm guessing that the bigger stem is the CO2 dosed plant!!!


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

Buddy Ganga said:


> A few weeks ago I added another 600 to my set up.
> Have it in a tent all by it self with an awesome co2 set up.
> 
> Here are a few pics 2 1/2 weeks into flower.
> ...




Im going to say that the second one is the 2 600's and the left is the Co2 right? thicker stems on the left is that the same part of the plant or lower down?


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

I also guess Co2 on the left. How are you administering the co2 in your tent? Are you using a controller?

Looking good!


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 6, 2011)

I took the pic from the same place on the plant. Just a couple of inchs bellow the top.

Yes, I use a regulator for my co2. 
Like with everything else in my grows I follow the direction and have my hose above the tops of the plants, and have a fan running at the base of the pots to send the fallen co2 back into the air. My cooling goes through my light from outside the tent and is exausted the same.

The only peroblem is dealing with different strains. I have a couple of trains and a couple of mango's that have taken off leaving the Jedi and Donkey Dick behind. The train and Mango are about a foot taller then the others and I see no signs of them catching up.

I'm big on LST'ing my plants, and got about 19 1/2 oz's off of my last 6 plants without the help of co2.
So now my yields are going to be even more of a mind blower.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

i thought co2 had to be used in a closed room. how do u administer co2?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

Buddy Ganga said:


> I took the pic from the same place on the plant. Just a couple of inchs bellow the top.
> 
> Yes, I use a regulator for my co2.
> Like with everything else in my grows I follow the direction and have my hose above the tops of the plants, and have a fan running at the base of the pots to send the fallen co2 back into the air. My cooling goes through my light from outside the tent and is exausted the same.
> ...


damn thats 3 n a quarter per plant..+rep. must be the big pots


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

Its a shame i grow with chronic, havnt LST'd chronic but i think it reacts the same as Topping so it wouldnt like it. but some of my chronic were pulling 3 oz with 4 weeks from seed so i dont think they need it


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 6, 2011)

was wondering the same thing....I am in a tent and thought it would be a waste to run CO2.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

I understand how you administer it, but is it automated to release Co2 when your atmosphere is such that it needs it? I really want to use Co2 but there is a reason I don't have it. $$$ lol

To set up I need Co2 with electric solenoid reg and a controller to release the Co2 when atmosphere demands it. Otherwise I'm just blindly pissing Co2 out not knowing how much is in the air. 

That is a nice yield. How long did you veg for to get that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

indecline said:


> Its a shame i grow with chronic, havnt LST'd chronic but i think it reacts the same as Topping so it wouldnt like it. but some of my chronic were pulling 3 oz with 4 weeks from seed so i dont think they need it


 Chronic would LOVE lst.. chronic is beatsy on the bud tip. if ur gonna top it . top it early n veg she will retard u


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 6, 2011)

The tent I am using CO2 in is closed. My cooling for the light comes from outside the tent and is exhausted outside the tent. 

I had to calabrate the flow for the size of the room, and then it's set on a timer.
It runs for 2 1/2 hours when the lights come on, and then every other 15 mins after that untill an hour before the lights go off.

Thats why it's in the new tent, and not the older one. I have a scubber and fan in the older tent which would suck it right out.

I veg all of my plants for atleast 4 weeks and some even get 5 if I think they need it.

Here are a few pic's of the lemon G that produced the 19 1/2 oz's. With no co2. 5 gallon pots with the plant getting no taller then 18 inch's from the soil to the tops. 

To the left you will see the 6 lemon G's about 2 weeks before harvest.
3 weeks before harvest.. LST baby


The finished product under the scope. Once again, that grow had no co2.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2011)

Buddy Ganga said:


> The tent I am using CO2 in is closed. My cooling for the light comes from outside the tent and is exhausted outside the tent.
> 
> I had to calabrate the flow for the size of the room, and then it's set on a timer.
> It runs for 2 1/2 hours when the lights come on, and then every other 15 mins after that untill an hour before the lights go off.
> ...



How long does a tank last before you need to refill it? what size tank?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2011)

Timewarp Teaser 




 1BMM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

is that the cross. or just pure warp? looks damn good imo.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 6, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> How long does a tank last before you need to refill it? what size tank?


I've been running mine for about 3 weeks now and it's drooped from 50 on the meter to 40.
I have a 20 lb or gallon tank, it's about 30 inch tall and a little wider then a 2 liter.

$285 for eveything. Encluding the timmer, regulator, hose and fittings.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is that the cross. or just pure warp? looks damn good imo.


Its the pure Timewarp. Its an outdoor strain and is not recommended for indoor grows. This particular TW pheno did so so indoors. I have 3 pheno types total and the two smaller ones are really fluffy buds dispite being under 2 600 watt and a 1000 watt hps. I did give it a good smoke session just a bit ago and its is some good tasty smoke and a pleasant high. I cant wait to see how this strain grows outside.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2011)

indecline said:


> on a side note... anyone playing black ops on Xbox?
> im always getting crappy team mates for zombies and capture the flag.. anyone up for it?'
> 
> if so add me.. daystodaze


Unfortunately I'm on PS3. Love me some black ops though. Fucking addicted. Just played capture the flag for the first time the other day. Got my 15 captures for Marathon Pro. Anyways, Love all the budshots peeps... too many to mention. Timewarp looks good MM.

Oh... and it's my B-day today. I celebrated early and smoke a couple bowls yesterday. I've got to say, taking 7 months off sure does lower your tolerance. I felt like I was 16 again. About the first thing I did was catastrophic. I took the walmart basket out to the car while my wife went to the ATM and got subway sandwiches for us. I put all the bags in the car, but left her purse sitting in the cart and returned it to an outside cart return. We realized a few hours later. Man I was in trouble. Thankfully good peeps returned it with everything inside.

No more smoking and going out for me, lol. Fuck I was a mess.


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Unfortunately I'm on PS3. Love me some black ops though. Fucking addicted. Just played capture the flag for the first time the other day. Got my 15 captures for Marathon Pro. Anyways, Love all the budshots peeps... too many to mention. Timewarp looks good MM.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY. ill smoke a blunt for you.

I tend not to go anywhere when im baked, unless its for food.
I find it very very difficult to cross a busy road. never have the balls to cross lol

and Im also addicted to black ops. really getting into capture the flag lately, but its irritating when i get a selfish team.





on a side not.
with the chronic sea of green i have to do in a few weeks. ive been planning on 16 or so plants under a 600 in a 4 by 4 space..
Its the last grow i can do untill september so i need to go all out.. 
would anyone sudgest the optimal number of plants lolipoped that will grow well under a 600 in a 4 by 4 space... i probably wont get more that 30 cutting tops though. 
its in soil too by the way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

i got 18 in my tent now but im sure i can fit 23-5 in my tent under my 600. my tent is 3 x 4


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are beauties Buddy! How big is that tent you're working with?


----------



## indecline (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got 18 in my tent now but im sure i can fit 23-5 in my tent under my 600. my tent is 3 x 4


what are you working with?
and how long are you rooting the clones for?


and i decided to try save a clone form my biggest chronic because its nice, fat and frosty.
its week 4 flower so i dont know if it will work, just tied a bag around the clone and ill put it by a lamp while the lights are off.

I cut the smallest branch and took the fat bud off the top leaving 5 of 6 leaves and 3 small buds-
i dried out the bud in the oven and stuck it in a bong, suprised to say it got me pretty high... 
going to be a knockout, hope the clones lives.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 6, 2011)

I found this interesting while reading the cal-mag bottle today, I had never noticed it.

Note...in hydroponic solutions iron tends to fall out of the solution relatively fast due to the use of magnetic driven pumps without grounding probes and high levels of dissolved oxygen from air stones and pumps. So you hydro guys, beware iron deficiencies.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Those are beauties Buddy! How big is that tent you're working with?


Small Flower: 5ftx5ftx5ft . 1 600 watt inline fan cooled large hood, CO2, *oso fan.
Large Flower: 4ftx8ftx6ft4 . 2 600 watters air cooled hoods with scubber and *oso fan.
Main veg: 4ft deep, 4 ft tall, 6ft4 long. (standarnd tent laying on it's side) 2 400 watters, inline fan blowing in, *oso fan.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

Havent been around much lately, wanted to say what nice pics are up lately!!

So I havent sen any mites, but there are lots of flying things. I think they are gnats???
My question is do gnats (if thats what they are) eat, and make white dots on leaves?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a quick video update of my current grow.
Was messing around with the intro to "Silly Putty" and used it as a soundtrack (figured it would be only slightly better than silence)

[video=youtube;WUj466II-qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUj466II-qE[/video]

Peace!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Havent been around much lately, wanted to say what nice pics are up lately!!
> 
> So I havent sen any mites, but there are lots of flying things. I think they are gnats???
> My question is do gnats (if thats what they are) eat, and make white dots on leaves?


Look closely, sounds like spidermites...white freckles


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Look closely, sounds like spidermites...white freckles
> 
> 
> cof


I dont have a glass or scope anymore, but I looked under the leaves and no sign.....


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Look closely, sounds like spidermites...white freckles
> 
> 
> cof


Sure does, peep the undersides and also look for webbing. It seems like mites usually attack the lower, older growth first. They love that dead/dying shit.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Little update
> worked on mom box a bit, got the scrubber installed
> View attachment 1468154
> 
> ...


I took the poor man's route to my mum box Budmasterflash, I couldn't afford that fancy toolbox, lol. 



Built a box for my mums, about 65 bucks out of MDF board, 2 x 3's and 2 x 2's. 48 x 36 x 24, hoping 4 mums won't get too cramped in there as long as I take cuttings whether I need them or not. I have a 4 bulb 47" T5 to go in here. Not as nice as that sweet toolbox but it'll do for 65 bucks. Just need to put the floor in it, caulk it, paint it and set it up for some air flow, filtering and electric. New boxes are fun mmmkaaaaaaay. Hows yours looking Flash?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

FUUUUCCCCKKKK!!!!!
I took pics and zoomed in....MITES. Fucking mites....but how??
I bought clones and grew them inside, I dipped them and sprayed them as a preventative, but sill there they are!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

It happens, don't freak. Azamax to the rescue! As long as you're not past 3 weeks into flower I wouldn't hesitate to soil drench them with it and foliar spray. Hit them again with your foliar spray after a few days, the the eggs hatch and you gotta blast'em again.

Not sure if Azamax kills gnats but you can get some things for that as well. Although I use a product to battle gnats, a couple inches of perlite on top of the soil will combat them as well. Let me know if you're interested in what I use and I can look. Its a concentrated drop, 1 drop per watering.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was planning on update pics, but now it is mite pics. This is my Bubba Kush....45 days after I got the clone from the club.

























This is one of 2 plants with the mites that I saw. The other was my Afgoo.
I sprayed the fuck outta all my girls with neem .soap. I guess I am gonna put them to bed early now.
How often do I spray this neem shit??


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> It happens, don't freak. Azamax to the rescue! As long as you're not past 3 weeks into flower I wouldn't hesitate to soil drench them with it and foliar spray. Hit them again with your foliar spray after a few days, the the eggs hatch and you gotta blast'em again.
> 
> Not sure if Azamax kills gnats but you can get some things for that as well. Although I use a product to battle gnats, a couple inches of perlite on top of the soil will combat them as well. Let me know if you're interested in what I use and I can look. Its a concentrated drop, 1 drop per watering.


Still vegging, but my budget is sooo limited!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I took the poor man's route to my mum box Budmasterflash, I couldn't afford that fancy toolbox, lol.
> 
> View attachment 1479273
> 
> Built a box for my mums, about 65 bucks out of MDF board, 2 x 3's and 2 x 2's. 48 x 36 x 24, hoping 4 mums won't get too cramped in there as long as I take cuttings whether I need them or not. I have a 4 bulb 47" T5 to go in here. Not as nice as that sweet toolbox but it'll do for 65 bucks. Just need to put the floor in it, caulk it, paint it and set it up for some air flow, filtering and electric. New boxes are fun mmmkaaaaaaay. Hows yours looking Flash?


I like the box sbag  they seal up real nice with a tight screw and some caulk (thats what she said lol) good for keeping the co2 in(your prob not doing co2 but im just sayn). If your up to it, get some reflective insulation board up on those walls to help with temp and also reflect light... then she'll look real perdy. 

Hey HU, I like the 90's you put on the lights... thats something thats still on my todo list, just not @ the top.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

Neem is great, but I still prefer Azamax. Your plants are fine, just treat them thoroughly with your choice of mite extermination/prevention. I like to hit them 3 times over 15 days with Azamax myself. I usually hit them in veg as I approach flowering as a preventative treatment. 

Overall the plant looks good, but its a GD tree. You ever going to flower that thing? lol, how tall is it?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Bass man, Id spray the neem once a week and be sure to rins well before light come on, my 2c.

All of my mite problems started from some clones I got from a mmc, now everything is quarentened before it enters the room, I even resort to putting on a full body suit sometimes, even got covers for the shoes.

lol jk thats not me its paula dean ^^^

this is me though^^^


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like the box sbag  they seal up real nice with a tight screw and some caulk (thats what she said lol) good for keeping the co2 in. If your up to it, get some reflective insulation board up on those walls to help with temp and also reflect light... then she'll look real perdy.
> 
> Hey HU, I like the 90's you put on the lights... thats something thats still on my todo list, just not @ the top.


Thanks man! Yep, just a few more things to do, my mothers need a place to hang out. I will probably just caulk it and paint it white.... Hell maybe I won't even paint it if it will keep my mums from growing too fast 

I built one of the same design for my flower 4 x 4 x 8. I wish I would have gone bigger but it keeps my grow in check so I don't get carried away.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

lol yeah dont get carried away! you'll end up with multiple 600ds and an insane electric bill lol. I also hear ya on not wanting the moms to grow too fast, Im constantly chopping and tossing plant material... I wish I could grow it all  would be nice.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Neem is great, but I still prefer Azamax. Your plants are fine, just treat them thoroughly with your choice of mite extermination/prevention. I like to hit them 3 times over 15 days with Azamax myself. I usually hit them in veg as I approach flowering as a preventative treatment.
> 
> Overall the plant looks good, but its a GD tree. You ever going to flower that thing? lol, how tall is it?


Over 2ft tall. I am gonna veg till they go outside, then maybe like 5 ft tall I hope!!
I am gonna look locally at azamax too. I thought like $50. Looks like $20 or less.
+reps for ya!



whodatnation said:


> Bass man, Id spray the neem once a week and be sure to rins well before light come on, my 2c.
> 
> All of my mite problems started from some clones I got from a mmc, now everything is quarentened before it enters the room, I even resort to putting on a full body suit sometimes.


I went into the shed a few times and there was leftover shit in there. I might have broght them in? idk.
So I gotta rinse them b4 lights on? How long after the rinse should I put lights on? I noticed last time I used neem they seemed burned, prolly as I did not rinse them.
Also just rinse the tops?
I owe you reps, unless someone else will help out.
Not that it matters, as I think you are as high as you can go anyway.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol yeah dont get carried away! you'll end up with multiple 600ds and an insane electric bill lol. I also hear ya on not wanting the moms to grow too fast, Im constantly chopping and tossing plant material... I wish I could grow it all  would be nice.


hehehe, I want multiple but I keep my grow completely legal according to my state laws and this is a hobby not a money maker for me. I think it was last week in this thread someone brought up one of those barns you see at home depot. We started joking because every time we see one we want to fill it with weed! lol Yeah I'm def going to have to trim and trash most of them but I need to have 4 strains at all times or I would just feel like a fucking amateur. ahahahah

Thanks for the compliments I will post pics when its done and the mothers are settling in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I was planning on update pics, but now it is mite pics. This is my Bubba Kush....45 days after I got the clone from the club.
> 
> This is one of 2 plants with the mites that I saw. The other was my Afgoo.
> I sprayed the fuck outta all my girls with neem .soap. I guess I am gonna put them to bed early now.
> How often do I spray this neem shit??


Sorry about the mites bassman!
I spray my plants with neem oil every 4 or 5 days to keep control of the situation. Any longer than that and they can sneak in and lay eggs like the friggin' Zerg plagues!

[video=youtube;6GMOTrIjVao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GMOTrIjVao[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Over 2ft tall. I am gonna veg till they go outside, then maybe like 5 ft tall I hope!!
> I am gonna look locally at azamax too. I thought like $50. Looks like $20 or less.
> 
> 
> ...


I usually spray mine a few minutes before lights out. And no, you need to spray every inch of the plant including the undersides of the leaves. The more thorough you are the more likely you will get rid of those sunsabitches. Use a garden sprayer if you have one or you'll get carpel tunnel from running a GD spray bottle. I think some people add soap to their neem when foliar spraying? I can't recall why but I'm guessing it acts like SM-90 or some shit. Someone can probably offer more info there, I just use Azamax mostly. 

Also, if she's two feet now you bet your ass she's gonne be 5 feed when she goes outside. Better get some stakes and tie that hooker down or you'll have an 8 footer on your hands lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I went into the shed a few times and there was leftover shit in there. I might have broght them in? idk.
> So I gotta rinse them b4 lights on? How long after the rinse should I put lights on? I noticed last time I used neem they seemed burned, prolly as I did not rinse them.
> Also just rinse the tops?
> I owe you reps, unless someone else will help out.


Rinse everything thoroughly and you can do it just before or just as the lights come on. You are right, the oil will heat up and burn the plant.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

That is a good habit since neem is good for the plant anyways. I would do that except NEEM SMELLS LIKE ASS! ahahah


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry about the mites bassman!
> I spray my plants with neem oil every 4 or 5 days to keep control of the situation. Any longer than that and they can sneak in and lay eggs like the friggin' Zerg plagues!
> 
> [video=youtube;6GMOTrIjVao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GMOTrIjVao[/video]


Yeah I ned to do it all the time even if I dont see them till into veg then Azamax in the soil.

I measured the tallest girl I have (Afgoo) 28" from the top of the pot and 31" from the soil.
The Bubba Pictured is 22" from the top of the pot.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I usually spray mine a few minutes before lights out. And no, you need to spray every inch of the plant including the undersides of the leaves. The more thorough you are the more likely you will get rid of those sunsabitches. Use a garden sprayer if you have one or you'll get carpel tunnel from running a GD spray bottle. I think some people add soap to their neem when foliar spraying? I can't recall why but I'm guessing it acts like SM-90 or some shit. Someone can probably offer more info there, I just use Azamax mostly.
> 
> Also, if she's two feet now you bet your ass she's gonne be 5 feed when she goes outside. Better get some stakes and tie that hooker down or you'll have an 8 footer on your hands lol.


Yeah I got myself a pump sprayer too, broke three hand ones before I sprung for it and am never looking back  loveitloveitloveit.
The soap acts as a wetting agent and also if they are 2ft tall you can prob manage to "dunk" submerge the entire plant in a solution to ensure you get every part of every leaf.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Rens everything thoroughly and you can do it just before or just as the lights come on. You are right, the oil will heat up and burn the plant.


 Ok I will turn the timer off and spray them 1st.
Light disturbances like this is ok while in veg though isnt it?


Shwagbag said:


> That is a good habit since neem is good for the plant anyways. I would do that except NEEM SMELLS LIKE ASS! ahahah


 My my girl gets home from work she is gonna bitch about the smell for sure!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Some prob dont mind but I would let them continue on the reg light cycle.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

some root PRON from my skywalker OG which i hope turns out some buds from this nice root system it seems to have. also picked up some mychorrizae to try in my coco for some added beneficial bacteria for the roots. im growing with GH micro and bloom which isnt organic so i hope this doesnt effect the spores. threw in my only pic for the week of my GDP that got the chop, just to end the weekend off good for all of us!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

That's what I figured. The soap not only acts as a wetting agent, but also covers up the smell of dirty ass that comes with neem. I like SM-90, it smells so purdy. Kinda like fruity pebbles or some shit. 

Guessing he probably has a solid root mass that's a good idea! Dunk that hooker in a bath.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> some root PRON from my skywalker OG which i hope turns out some buds from this nice root system it seems to have. also picked up some mychorrizae to try in my coco for some added beneficial bacteria for the roots. im growing with GH micro and bloom which isnt organic so i hope this doesnt effect the spores. threw in my only pic for the week of my GDP that got the chop, just to end the weekend off good for all of us!


Roots looking SWEET, and so are the budz.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely pr0n LG!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok I will turn the timer off and spray them 1st.
> Light disturbances like this is ok while in veg though isnt it?
> 
> My my girl gets home from work she is gonna bitch about the smell for sure!


Neem odor always makes me think of Indian food. Just tell her you had takeout.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Neem odor always makes me think of Indian food. Just tell her you had takeout.


 Lol, my girl says it smells like shitty Indian food. I read that it comes from a tree native to India.

I soaked the whole bathroom with that shit too. I just got done mopping in there with pine-sol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2011)

I always find it to be a citrus (_lipinoid_)/pine(_turpenoid_) kind of smell, and don't think it's too bad (not going to take a bath in it, though).
But I guess I'm more used to stinkin' like the woods.

_"I love the smell of neem oil in the morning, you know one time we had a bug bomb, 12 hours. When it was all over I walked up, we didn't find one of them, not one stinking borg body. Smell, that assy smell, smells like... Victory."_"


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

Nononono, its from India, but its from and Indian ASS, not a tree!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheit! @ this rate we'll hit page 420 before I wake up! I hope not lol 

OH fuck! I dont have my camera for a week and wont be able to contribute to the page 420 pr0n fest! noooooooooooo!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2011)

OK that was fun peace out ladies.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I always find it to be a citrus (_lipinoid_)/pine(_turpenoid_) kind of smell, and don't think it's too bad (not going to take a bath in it, though).
> But I guess I'm more used to stinkin' like the woods.
> 
> "_I love the smell of neem oil in the morning.
> ...


I think that sms smells like citrus, but dont think neem smells like that.

I deal with the smell just fine for the same reason (victory)


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Busy Sunday evening by the looks of things. Sun is out, could this finally be the sign of Spring coming....?? 

Have a good one folks.

DST


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^It's too good to be true D^^^


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 7, 2011)

LMAO at the starcraft spidermites


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Busy Sunday evening by the looks of things. Sun is out, could this finally be the sign of Spring coming....??
> 
> Have a good one folks.
> 
> DST


Good morning 600. Things look great here as usual. Sorry bout the mites bassman, I have yet to deal with them but seeing that we don't have places where we can buy clones everything I do will be from seed or clone from my own mother. I know that doesn't mean I can't get them, I just don't have that option so it eliminates that potential of bringing them in from other gardens. Anyway I've been able to pop in every now and then to keep up on the posts and try to get some updates up but the wife and daughter kept me busy all weekend. Sometimes it's nice when they go to work and school, I sure get a lot more done. Nonetheless, I will get it done today. With the 5 Afghani seeds that just popped up yesterday I now have 22 going (veg and flower) in my "fly by the seat of my pants perpetual", so I'm looking forward to sharing with you guys.
3 Jack Hammer, 4 Extrema, 2 Cheeseberry Haze, 4 White Widow Max, 2 The Purp, 2 WYDJ (my unknown cross), 5 Afghani.


Speaking of spring, I heard my favorite sound this morning coming from down in the creek in the valley, the sound of scores of geese coming home for the season. Aaaah! I'm starting to consider sticking a couple of girls outside this year but I'm not too sure about that yet.

Duchie.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

That's what I thought.....just cycled back from the Dentist, there is no better place when the Sun is out than Amsterdam. Of course I pitched up at the dentist 30 minutes early, doh! So I went for a walk in one of the local parks and along the market, people out on the terraces drinking and eating, folks chilling in the park smoking doobies and being irie......

It's days like this that I can handle the Northern Hemisphere just fine!


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^It's too good to be true D^^^


p.s I think I preferred the last Avitar, Endls!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Right, this is the 70 most used tags for our thread...can someone explain what the fuk LED and CFL are doing in this list, hahahahaha. Luckily 600w was the most popular used word!!!!

600w advice aerogarden aeroponics auto autoflower bagseed bud cannabis cfl clone clones closet closet grow co2 coco diy dwc first grow first time flower flowering greenhouse grow grow box growing grow tent harvest hps hydro hydroponics indica indoor kush led light lighting lights lst marijuana medical medical marijuana newbie nutes nutrients og kush organic outdoor plant ppm problem problems purple sativa scrog seed seedling seedlings seeds soil stealth strain super lemon haze tent ventilation water weed white white widow yellow


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning 600. Things look great here as usual. Sorry bout the mites bassman, I have yet to deal with them but seeing that we don't have places where we can buy clones everything I do will be from seed or clone from my own mother. I know that doesn't mean I can't get them, I just don't have that option so it eliminates that potential of bringing them in from other gardens. Anyway I've been able to pop in every now and then to keep up on the posts and try to get some updates up but the wife and daughter kept me busy all weekend. Sometimes it's nice when they go to work and school, I sure get a lot more done. Nonetheless, I will get it done today. With the 5 Afghani seeds that just popped up yesterday I now have 22 going (veg and flower) in my "fly by the seat of my pants perpetual", so I'm looking forward to sharing with you guys.
> 3 Jack Hammer, 4 Extrema, 2 Cheeseberry Haze, 4 White Widow Max, 2 The Purp, 2 WYDJ (my unknown cross), 5 Afghani.
> View attachment 1479959View attachment 1479960
> 
> ...


morning/afternoon Duchie, I see your Basil is doing well!!! Looks like you are going to be a busy bee fairly soon.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2011)

DST said:


> morning/afternoon Duchie, I see your Basil is doing well!!! Looks like you are going to be a busy bee fairly soon.


Are you dis'n my Basil D?  One day it's gonna get squeezed out of there but up to now it's made a great lab rat AND, it makes my tent smell like smoked sausage, mmmmm!


----------



## indecline (Mar 7, 2011)

In regards to the get a harvest every 2 weeks thread which im sure you all know.
I cant see the buds being ready at week 8 with only 2 weeks for roots to develop.

and he states it himself that they continue grow in a veg state for the first 2 weeks of 12/12...

surely those buds arnt half a potent or as big as they should be by 8 weeks?

any thought?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi man. It doesn't matter. When you do perpetual no-veg you aren't trying to set a record for harvest per cycle. You get a 3/4 to an ounce per plant but they don't take up much room and you can have a lot of them. And the turnaround is much quicker without having to veg, so over the course of a year (trust me on this ) you will harvest more than if you had grown trees for 6 months. One strain I flower is done in 8 weeks and the yield is modest but the potency is absolutely top.



indecline said:


> In regards to the get a harvest every 2 weeks thread which im sure you all know.
> I cant see the buds being ready at week 8 with only 2 weeks for roots to develop.
> 
> and he states it himself that they continue grow in a veg state for the first 2 weeks of 12/12...
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps the folks here at the 600 could give me some recommended strains to acquire? I'm shopping at the attitude.


----------



## indecline (Mar 7, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Hi man. It doesn't matter. When you do perpetual no-veg you aren't trying to set a record for harvest per cycle. You get a 3/4 to an ounce per plant but they don't take up much room and you can have a lot of them. And the turnaround is much quicker without having to veg, so over the course of a year (trust me on this ) you will harvest more than if you had grown trees for 6 months. One strain I flower is done in 8 weeks and the yield is modest but the potency is absolutely top.



yeah i get all that thanks anyway, i was looking into setting one up but worried about them not being as potent. i mean sure i get baked smoking my buds at week 4 flower but if you chop at week 8 when it wont be finished until week ten... surely the THC level will be low? no?



shnkrmn said:


> One strain I flower is done in 8 weeks and the yield is modest but the potency is absolutely top.


care to elaborate on that strain ? lol
Im thinking of sticking to chronic even though its at least a 9 weeker.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 7, 2011)

I grow Chronic too and 9 weeks is about right. Mostly I grow White Russian and that takes 10, but it's way more potent than Chronic. You don't have to be locked into an 8 week strain to make the perpetual cycle work, you just stretch the process out a little. 

Northern Lights x skunk is the fast one I'm referring to. I'm looking to replace that with a higher yielding skunk. or a cheese.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I grow Chronic too and 9 weeks is about right. Mostly I grow White Russian and that takes 10, but it's way more potent than Chronic. You don't have to be locked into an 8 week strain to make the perpetual cycle work, you just stretch the process out a little.
> 
> Northern Lights x skunk is the fast one I'm referring to. I'm looking to replace that with a higher yielding skunk. or a cheese.


or a kush... my recommendation. the hype is true.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 7, 2011)

Took me almost an hour to catch up on this thread, LOL.

I've harvested the 4x8 scrog and have a very disappointing yield of around 12oz. I harvested the JH from the small tent and I think it was somewhere around 1.5oz but don't remember for sure and there's four more plants in the small tent coming down this week sometime that all look to be in the 1.5-2oz range each. I took 13 plants over to flower on Saturday and need to check the tags because I was pretty sure there were only 5 Dog and 5 PH but I know there's only 2 HB so I can't figure out what the other plant would be. Was a little pissed when I went over last night to see signs of mites on them already and am going to bomb the garage with a Pyrethrin based bomb from the hydro shop once the four that are close to harvest are out. I think there will be enough time for everything to be good by the time the others get harvested since there's about 4 weeks left on the hydro plants. 

Here's a few Afghan Kush buds

Here's the jars


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

tried to pm but yer inbox is fu man chew!


shnkrmn said:


> I grow Chronic too and 9 weeks is about right. Mostly I grow White Russian and that takes 10, but it's way more potent than Chronic. You don't have to be locked into an 8 week strain to make the perpetual cycle work, you just stretch the process out a little.
> 
> Northern Lights x skunk is the fast one I'm referring to. I'm looking to replace that with a higher yielding skunk. or a cheese.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Ach man, that sucks Dez, I had a disappointing yield from my BX2 cheese, but then I think I was expecting too much based on the 20 seconds of veg it got, lol, then into a screen that it mainly filled out in flower. I think a bit more veg time is required to get them into being able to produce well.
Looks good though. Hope you and the patients enjoy.



Dezracer said:


> Took me almost an hour to catch up on this thread, LOL.
> 
> I've harvested the 4x8 scrog and have a very disappointing yield of around 12oz. I harvested the JH from the small tent and I think it was somewhere around 1.5oz but don't remember for sure and there's four more plants in the small tent coming down this week sometime that all look to be in the 1.5-2oz range each. I took 13 plants over to flower on Saturday and need to check the tags because I was pretty sure there were only 5 Dog and 5 PH but I know there's only 2 HB so I can't figure out what the other plant would be. Was a little pissed when I went over last night to see signs of mites on them already and am going to bomb the garage with a Pyrethrin based bomb from the hydro shop once the four that are close to harvest are out. I think there will be enough time for everything to be good by the time the others get harvested since there's about 4 weeks left on the hydro plants.
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 7, 2011)

I just added kushberry to my cart. Thanks tryna.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the yield, Dez, but them's be some tasty lookin' buds! (*_I, personally, would be happy with 12-oz, by the way, but don't take that as an insult: you're a better grower by far._.  )
Going to smoke nice when fully cured.
And damn them fuckin' mites!
Tonight is my last night of vegging for my three main plants, so am anticipating unwanted visitors when they start to get aromatic.
Well, I've got my 1-gallon pump sprayer and a jug of neem oil ready as my first line of defense. The mites over here are weak compared to where you're at, and I haven't had to up the ante... yet. 
Good luck in your fight!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah at least it all looks like it'll be some fire, right? It all did turn out to be really nice looking bud so I won't complain too much about yield, I'll let the wife do that, and just enjoy the many hours of good times ahead. 

Funny thing is 1/2lb of it is already sold so as soon as it's cured pretty well it'll be going to dude's collective. He said to let himn know the next time I have a bunch to trim at one time and he'll come help me trim it in exchange for some free edibles. I think I'll have to take him up on that if I ever try another big run. I'll veg whatever I scrog longer next time for sure and it will be trained into the screen during veg to ensure the screen fills out better. No more scrogs for now though since they take up so much room and I want to get into harvesting every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 7, 2011)

All swept out now bru.



DST said:


> tried to pm but yer inbox is fu man chew!


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Engineers Dream...not smoked it yet but I am itching (not from mites at the moment thankfully) to smoke it...


Peace,

DST


----------



## indecline (Mar 7, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I grow Chronic too and 9 weeks is about right. Mostly I grow White Russian and that takes 10, but it's way more potent than Chronic. You don't have to be locked into an 8 week strain to make the perpetual cycle work, you just stretch the process out a little.
> 
> Northern Lights x skunk is the fast one I'm referring to. I'm looking to replace that with a higher yielding skunk. or a cheese.


yeah i was looking at the white russian because i heard it was a good indica with a short flowering time, but looking into it it wasnt that short, seen a couple of grows hitting 12 weeks.
i suppose you could do a perpetual sog with 2 flowering tables but swap every 5 weeks instead of 4.

i hate the fact i can only have 2000watts max makes designing a perpetual grow very annoying.
unless i go with 3-3 week tables with a 600 each. and settle for a 250 for mums and clones, but the growth of the mums would be slow aye.. :s


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 7, 2011)

That is beautiful. Lovely density top notch dank right there!


----------



## indecline (Mar 7, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Took me almost an hour to catch up on this thread, LOL.
> 
> I've harvested the 4x8 scrog and have a very disappointing yield of around 12oz. I harvested the JH from the small tent and I think it was somewhere around 1.5oz but don't remember for sure and there's four more plants in the small tent coming down this week sometime that all look to be in the 1.5-2oz range each. I took 13 plants over to flower on Saturday and need to check the tags because I was pretty sure there were only 5 Dog and 5 PH but I know there's only 2 HB so I can't figure out what the other plant would be. Was a little pissed when I went over last night to see signs of mites on them already and am going to bomb the garage with a Pyrethrin based bomb from the hydro shop once the four that are close to harvest are out. I think there will be enough time for everything to be good by the time the others get harvested since there's about 4 weeks left on the hydro plants.


how long was the whole scrog process?
hope it all smokes well looks good


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn D! Why you gotta show me up on the buds? What an arse, lol.

Just kidding bro, that ED is some stellar looking smoke.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> how long was the whole scrog process?
> hope it all smokes well looks good


I just stuck them under the screen at the start of 12/12 and trained them during stretch. A couple plants got chopped at 9 weeks from flip and the others went almost 10.

Thanks for the props.

I have to run, need to repot the seedlings and stuff before noon when the lights turn off for 6 hours.


----------



## indecline (Mar 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream...not smoked it yet but I am itching (not from mites at the moment thankfully) to smoke it...


man i would kill for that bud right now.. 
im all out.. only smoke i have now is a about 2 ounce of 6 month old dry trimming.that i have to tape a sheet of fabric over the box and shake for the tiny amount of keif thats left.

i get a small nut full with 10 mins of shaking.

tough times lol.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 7, 2011)

Todays question on "Is it Porn or is it Pot" is : "i get a small nut full with 10 mins of shaking".

Is it porn ?
Or is it pot ? 

lamo!


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 7, 2011)

So here are a few Big Bug White Widow's and a Special Kush #1 
Just flushed them for the final days of bloom.


----------



## indecline (Mar 7, 2011)

Buddy Ganga said:


> So here are a few Big Bug White Widow's and a Special Kush #1
> Just flushed them for the final days of bloom.


they look great btw, what size tent is that 4 by 8? or 3 by 6? and what you running in it 2 600's?


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> they look great btw, what size tent is that 4 by 8? or 3 by 6? and what you running in it 2 600's?


4 x 8 with double 600' air cooled hoods in the large flower.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hopefully I'm not crossing a boundary here, lol but I thought this was too pretty to not share 

Elite F'2 White OGK X (OGK X Lemon Chem) Day 35


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Buddy Ganga said:


> Todays question on "Is it Porn or is it Pot" is : "i get a small nut full with 10 mins of shaking".
> 
> Is it porn ?
> Or is it pot ?
> ...


Good one bru!



Buddy Ganga said:


> So here are a few Big Bug White Widow's and a Special Kush #1
> Just flushed them for the final days of bloom.
> 
> View attachment 1480453View attachment 1480454


for one insane second I thought you had put 3 plants in one pot......aaaahhh, no, that me who does that, lol. That there be sweet bru!



billcollector99 said:


> Hopefully I'm not crossing a boundary here, lol but I thought this was too pretty to not share
> 
> Elite F'2 White OGK X (OGK X Lemon Chem) Day 35


Boundaries, smoundaries, haven't got a clue what boundary you would be crossing, but thanks for the pic any Bill. Looks nice indeed. Is this something you can tell us more about? or would that be another boundary to be crossed, haha....i.e did you cross it yourself, have you smoked it yet, whats the background...sorry, I am a nosey c_nt when it comes to it really.

Peace,

DST

Tunes from my past, fuk Barney, these guys are The Farm...
[youtube]F7MwXniOD44[/youtube]
[youtube]In75rgGsp4A[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hopefully I'm not crossing a boundary here, lol but I thought this was too pretty to not share
> 
> Elite F'2 White OGK X (OGK X Lemon Chem) Day 35


 nicely done, she is related to my lush i see. does she smell?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Right, this is the 70 most used tags for our thread...can someone explain what the fuk LED and CFL are doing in this list, hahahahaha. Luckily 600w was the most popular used word!!!!
> 
> 600w advice aerogarden aeroponics auto autoflower bagseed bud cannabis cfl clone clones closet closet grow co2 coco diy dwc first grow first time flower flowering greenhouse grow grow box growing grow tent harvest hps hydro hydroponics indica indoor kush led light lighting lights lst marijuana medical medical marijuana newbie nutes nutrients og kush organic outdoor plant ppm problem problems purple sativa scrog seed seedling seedlings seeds soil stealth strain super lemon haze tent ventilation water weed white white widow yellow


its in abc order


----------



## indecline (Mar 7, 2011)

I was baked and found this, now I'm confused and going to bed...


Let's say there is a bullet which can shoot through any barrier. Let's also say there is an absolutely bullet-proof armor which no object can penetrate. What will happen if such a bullet hits such an armor?
Can a man drown in the fountain of eternal life?
Your mission is not to accept the mission. Do you accept?
A girl goes into the past and kills her Grandmother. Since her Grandmother is dead, the girl was never born. If she were never born, she never killed her grandmother.
If the temperature this morning is 0 degrees and the Weather Channel says, "it will be twice as cold tomorrow", what will the temperature be?
Answer truthfully (yes or no) to the following question: Will the next word you say be 'no'?
What happens if you are in a car going the speed of light and you turn the headlights on?
I conclude with this challenge:
Let the _God Almighty_ create a stone, which he _is not_ capable of lifting!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 7, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^It's too good to be true D^^^


Have you no decency? Have you gone utterly insane? What did you do with my ass?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning 600. Things look great here as usual. Sorry bout the mites bassman, I have yet to deal with them but seeing that we don't have places where we can buy clones everything I do will be from seed or clone from my own mother. I know that doesn't mean I can't get them, I just don't have that option so it eliminates that potential of bringing them in from other gardens. Anyway I've been able to pop in every now and then to keep up on the posts and try to get some updates up but the wife and daughter kept me busy all weekend. Sometimes it's nice when they go to work and school, I sure get a lot more done. Nonetheless, I will get it done today. With the 5 Afghani seeds that just popped up yesterday I now have 22 going (veg and flower) in my "fly by the seat of my pants perpetual", so I'm looking forward to sharing with you guys.
> 3 Jack Hammer, 4 Extrema, 2 Cheeseberry Haze, 4 White Widow Max, 2 The Purp, 2 WYDJ (my unknown cross), 5 Afghani.
> View attachment 1479959View attachment 1479960
> 
> ...


Good riddance I say, I'm tired of them shitting on my van.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nicely done, she is related to my lush i see. does she smell?


Not much yet, One of the three has a armpit smell, but the other 2 dont have much yet.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 7, 2011)

What I want to know from that list of keywords, where's the dog?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

DST said:


> for one insane second I thought you had put 3 plants in one pot......aaaahhh, no, that me who does that, lol. That there be sweet bru!
> 
> 
> 
> Boundaries, smoundaries, haven't got a clue what boundary you would be crossing, but thanks for the pic any Bill. Looks nice indeed. Is this something you can tell us more about? or would that be another boundary to be crossed, haha....i.e did you cross it yourself, have you smoked it yet, whats the background...sorry, I am a nosey c_nt when it comes to it really.


Wasn't sure since I dont have a 600, lol. Anyhow, I didnt breed her, a friend of mine did, and he was kind enough to share. This will be the first go through, they only vegged for about a week before going on 12/12 I have clones of each, so depending on which is the best of the 3 will become part of the stable. I also have a male of the same strain that I plan on using for some breeding in the near future, some f3's and some other crosses.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Have you no decency? Have you gone utterly insane? What did you do with my ass?


Will this work????


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 7, 2011)

That works.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

page 420 porn! my last for atleast a month of actual buds...keep the porn flowing guys! its 420!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2011)

It's 420, do you know where your plant's are at?


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2011)

START IT OFF...........
































































WHAT U LOOKIN AT!!!!










SIP,SIP........





WE MISS YA BOY!!!!





DO U REMEMBER THE TIME...





























































*FOR THE CLUB 600,AND ITS MEMBERS!!!!*


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 7, 2011)

I love prOn.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2011)

I cant compete with all this!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow great posts gen! brought back some cyber memories lol thanks for taking the time to put all that together, fkin awesome 

Very sorry for the double/tripple or quad post of this pic but I got no cam and jars full of nug lol  peeps. Keep up the p420 pr0n!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning friend. Damn your getting all the Porn banging in here eh D. Makes me feel all inferior lol. I totally crashed out last night, mate. But get that link to you asap man!


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

420 for max posts per page day. PR0N only A.u.b, merci, thanks, vielen dank, muchas gracias, &#3586;&#3629;&#3610;&#3588;&#3640;&#3603;&#3588;&#3640;&#3603;, 



cheese dog pheno


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1481797-bx2-f2-malex2/ 

Cheesey cross surprise - BX2 - DPQ i think.



Malawi, i think Don may have a contendor for his Panama Red....this looks like it could go on forever...


3little birds



BX2 Cheese F2 (crossed with BX2 Male no2)




Cheese DOG pheno 2



Have a good 420 day on the 600, keep it sticky and green folks....archives are also possible, and young pr0n is also good, so don't be shy. Everyone upload a lady...

Peace, DST


----------



## pavement50 (Mar 8, 2011)

Barneys farm blue cheese 31 days flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

fuck yeah 600! STAND UP!


----------



## indecline (Mar 8, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> Barneys farm blue cheese 31 days flowering
> 
> View attachment 1481825View attachment 1481826


Blue cheese 31 days flowering (sativa pheno)


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought I'd repost this one. Hope it hits the 420 page. This is the shot that won me the Widows and Afghani I'm growing right now. Porn does pay!


----------



## indecline (Mar 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck yeah 600! STAND UP!


your buds are awesome, thumbs up. keep up the good work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

cheers! yours are too! that sativa looks like its going to finish huge. 

more pr0n 600!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I cant compete with all this!!


lol, def some nice pics. I rarely take pics of my plants of my buds but I'm starting to a bit now. Hows those mites?


----------



## indecline (Mar 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers! yours are too! that sativa looks like its going to finish huge.
> 
> more pr0n 600!


mine are pretty crappy this run, out of 12 seeds only 2 of the chronic are worth talking about. and the blue cheese, allthough interesting to watch grow, is looking pretty fucked at the moment. drinks shit loads but wont take up nutes.. 
hope it lives.

im still trying to plan my grow op to a T.
and trying to find a strain worth keeping.
yours are an inspiration.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

dpp/livers day 42





cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

hahah your too kind. im just a lightweight in the 600 tank. i know what you mean, bout trying to plan it to the finite detail, its nigh on impossible. i heard great things about the chronic, im a big fan of anything serious seeds do.

gorgeous girl you got there COF!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Will this work????


If those were my hands on that butt, yes it would work but I guess the picture will have to do...nice. I particularly like her jewelry, nice set of bracelets.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 8, 2011)

NL#5 42 days


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

I hear you man, I scored 8 or 10 different strains of seeds and I've found some real winners after almost 2 years. BUT, It seems like every grow I do, I end up with a new strain that sucks ass or I can't get a female from. I've been trying to get a female Buddha for a while now and I'm 0-6. Seems like I run into problems every freakin grow. I got me an EC meter now so I can test my runoffs and keep my medium rich in nutrients without burning (hopefully). Hoping to dial it all in and not run into problems as often.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2011)

Jessica. She is my contribution to the day of porn.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

Lets get these Thumbs blown up eh!


pavement50 said:


> Barneys farm blue cheese 31 days flowering
> 
> View attachment 1481825View attachment 1481826





indecline said:


> Blue cheese 31 days flowering (sativa pheno)
> View attachment 1481865





Heads Up said:


> Jessica. She is my contribution to the day of porn.


Go on peeps, keep up that porn, only got 15 or so posts to go....

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

new blue diesel/heri day 42






cof


----------



## indecline (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey sorry to brake up the porn but i have a question
So i have 3 tents 2 at 4x4 and one at 4x8
going to use the 4x4 with a 400 MH for clones and mums.
and the 4x8 with 2 600's for flower. perpetual at 4 week intervals.

but im thinking would a 4th tent improve my grow? instead of 4 weeks in the clone tent, they go 3 weeks and then move to a new pre-flower tent set to 12/12 with a 400 mh before the 4 by 8 tent.
it would mean i lose a week veg so i can fit 16 in a 4x4.
it would also allow for a 9 week strain.
and wouldn't it also keep the stretch down by using the MH?

my aim is for 16 plants every month without using more that 2000k because i think over that is suspicious.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

Uberkush getting close-lost the damn label






shackzilla



cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Your Uberkush looks uber frosty and uber dank Cof. Total uberness!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2011)

Man, there's sticky shit on my keyboard from looking at all this bud pr0n...resin, that is lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

gorgeous colours there COF!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 8, 2011)

I know Veg is boring but i figured id finally put up some pics of my Babies. They are looking good i believe its day 11 of Vegging.
The Two Bigger ones im not sure which is which i have an idea which is which but i mixed them up a little when Germing so i guess we will see when Flowering times comes.









And heres is A Little of My Super Soil after 17 Days of Baking Lots of Soil Webbing


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

i'm bored and high so here are some pics of my oldish genetics from just before flowering to yesterday which was 60 days flower. 

i'm using a 250 watt MH or a 4 bulb high output flouro to veg and a 600 HPS for the flowering. i started using a grow tent (4' 9" x 4' 9") and this 600 about a year ago. i went down from a bit larger closet and a 1000 watt.

i really like the 600. much less heat. according to my last 2 grows, i'm pulling around 6 OZ less bud than when i used the 1000 but it's just for me and i can live with an average of 16 OZ every three months.  but i've been using 2 gall grow bags instead of 3 gall so my yeilds would go up if i go to 3 gallons for all. 

the seeds are all F2s i made from F1s purchased from the original breeder. i have grown all three out before but have never waited as long to cut them as i am going to this time.

i wanted to find mums for all 3 genetics. so i started with 45 seedlings.
i ended up with 32 females. THIRTY TWO FEMS?  




so here i was with 32 really nice looking seedlings and a small tent. because i'm looking for at least 3 mums i decided to grow out as many as i could so the tent now has 22 fems. i sadly cut down the other 10 BUT i have one clone of all 32 plants. 

here they are at 5 weeks flower. i'm feeding them AN sensi grow and bloom, big bud and molasses.

 






i'm now at 61 days. i checked the trichs of the super silver haze and they are 10 days or more from where i want them (mostly cloudy, 20 percent amber). i have never grown out any of these genetics until they were mostly cloudy/20 percent amber so i'm looking forward to seeing how nice the highs will be. these are some excellent genetics. i used to cut them when they were 1/4 clear and 3/4 cloudy and loved the highs. i got into the habit of cutting most of my genetics when they were around 60/65 days flower (starting the count at day 2 of 12/12) which was stupid but my veg room was always bursting at the seem after 60 days. i now have 2 veg areas if i need them and will always check the trichs before i cut from now on. at least that's this stoner's plan! 

i taste tested one of the ssh a few days ago. very peppery smell, lovely high and that was at 1/2 clear 1/2 cloudy trichs.

ok, i'm done rambling. just to break it down, i'm loving the 600 watt!  








here are the clones. they were under the flours until yesterday. i was curious how they would grow. not bad.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

Hotsause shops at Walmart! lol

Walmart thermo is top selling thermo for weed enthusiasts in the US. ahahah, I have one for each room and soon to get another for my moms.

Lets play a game and guess who would be out of business if it wasn't for indoor marijuana cultivation. Not necessarily products that are manufactured for cultivation.

1. Company that makes that thermo/humidity meter
2. Solo Cup Co
3. ?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

baggies.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

Lets make that pic FAT!


fatboyOGOF said:


> View attachment 1482025
> 
> i'm bored and high so here are some pics of my oldish genetics from just before flowering to yesterday which was 60 days flower.
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 8, 2011)

Fox Farm 



fatboyOGOF said:


> baggies.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 8, 2011)

EK-47 Mystery Purps mom X (Hindu Kush x Ak-47) dad week 5

















She was flowered early so I could sex her, but I do have 2 clones of her going in veg right now. Hopefully the next go round will be some monsters


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

Fekkin Porn because....well just because!

Engineers Dream trichome heaven





 




A few of my remaining flowering ladies


My Super Silver Haze.


A cheesey number BX2 F2 - very short phat pheno


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

Bill, you been growing that to match your living room? spot on match mate.


billcollector99 said:


> EK-47 Mystery Purps mom X (Hindu Kush x Ak-47) dad week 5


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 8, 2011)

DST i don't think anyone could keep up with your pron collection, lol. I swear every plant just looks beautiful


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a picture of one of my first really successful plants. Yielded 4.5 oz in a 5 gallon hempy bucket. It took me forever to grow; I was constantly over-watering and had no control over my nutrients (which were fox farm at the time, every noob's choice!) so I had a bad cal-mag deficiency which I couldn't even recognize. I'm sure I chopped it a little early too! Man, I had no patience with growing back then. I just wanted it finished, dried and in my bowl.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Bill, you been growing that to match your living room? spot on match mate.


I'm thinking at my wedding, all the centerpieces are gonna be some ladies in full bloom, I think that would look awesome


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Here's a picture of one of my first really successful plants. Yielded 4.5 oz in a 5 gallon hempy bucket. It took me forever to grow; I was constantly over-watering and had no control over my nutrients (which were fox farm at the time, every noob's choice!) so I had a bad cal-mag deficiency which I couldn't even recognize. I'm sure I chopped it a little early too! Man, I had no patience with growing back then. I just wanted it finished, dried and in my bowl.


Looks good, I bet you loved the smoke from it!! 



billcollector99 said:


> I'm thinking at my wedding, all the centerpieces are gonna be some ladies in full bloom, I think that would look awesome


Congratulations, hope the day is a great one, I had one of the best days of my life. And I agree, that would look the business, wish I had done it at my one. 

Well that was some 420 page guys. Top notch.

Peace, DST


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

some of my seed collection. started with bros grimm cinderella 88 and apollo 13.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2011)

wow...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> View attachment 1482147View attachment 1482137some of my seed collection. started with bros grimm cinderella 88 and apollo 13.
> 
> View attachment 1482136
> 
> View attachment 1482144


hhhhhhoooolly shnikeez. +rep seedboy (you're no longer fatboy!) lmfao . . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2011)

yea... overstocked!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

next time you see someone selling apollo 13 x whatever, remember this pic. apollo 13 F2s i made about 16 years ago. i grew some out about 9 months ago and got 15 out of 20 to pop.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

DST's plant alll chillin on the sofa n shit. LOL.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

i'm ripping on my new bong. 18" ice bong with tree perk. it's chinese but it hits like a champ! 

here is some of the last crop which is matanuska tundra and stonehenge.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2011)

how come u bag up n then jar it ? i alwars jar it then bag it after its cured good .


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how come u bag up n then jar it ? i alwars jar it then bag it after its cured good .


i went from large jars to these small ones and didn't have enough jars. i ditched the baggies when i bought more jars. i now have 24 jars and am ready for anything!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

here are some apollo 13, an apollo 13/cinderella 88 cross i call barbi and sensi stars.

this was about 9 months ago. 








the sensi stars are short but powerful! 



i was using dutch masters with this grow, started nutes too late and i was apparently way off on how much i was feeding them. they finished ok but the leaf damage was real bad. i switched back to AN.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> View attachment 1482147View attachment 1482137some of my seed collection. started with bros grimm cinderella 88 and apollo 13.
> 
> View attachment 1482136
> 
> View attachment 1482144



wow, thats insane. Need any help growing those? lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 8, 2011)

Pure Power Plant or as I like to say Triple P.

PPP-PrOn!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2011)

PrOn

LtoR---- Fruity Pebbles, Wild Palau, Blackberry Kush.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

I really had no intentions of being a mushroom farmer. Anyone else experience this? It was in one of my White Widows pot, no signs anywhere else in the garden.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been an advocate for no pest strips until recently. I was advised that the strips "were a little weak" in effectiveness and unless you have a closed loop air system, then they are a health hazard. Causes lethargy and drowsiness and once removed then the symptoms clear up. Not safe around people or animals and it will migrate from one area to another. Remove immediately!!!
Uncle Ben has recommended kelthane. I have no experience with it.
The spidermites were acquired a a gift clone, isn't that how most of us wind up with this problem? Isolate, quarantine and innocculate any newby's before allowing them into your garden.
I haved bombed the area twice and I hope they are gone.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

I have used my no pest strip to good effect. My cab vents straight out into a flume and out into fresh air. Only Dead mites now. The odd flying gnat but that comes from another tent that had no mites. It does say on the packet not to be used in places where humans are for more than 4 hours at a time. On this occassion I have to say I am going to keep my strip until the next run is in and clear.




curious old fart said:


> I have been an advocate for no pest strips until recently. I was advised that the strips "were a little weak" in effectiveness and unless you have a closed loop air system, then they are a health hazard. Causes lethargy and drowsiness and once removed then the symptoms clear up. Not safe around people or animals and it will migrate from one area to another. Remove immediately!!!
> Uncle Ben has recommended kelthane. I have no experience with it.
> The spidermites were acquired a a gift clone, isn't that how most of us wind up with this problem? Isolate, quarantine and innocculate any newby's before allowing them into your garden.
> I haved bombed the area twice and I hope they are gone.
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

I have had this before when I had plants outside and then flowered them inside. Spores get everywhere from mushrooms. If your RH is not a problem then perhaps get something to vent around the base of the plants more. But it didn't seem to effect my grow when it happened.


duchieman said:


> I really had no intentions of being a mushroom farmer. Anyone else experience this? It was in one of my White Widows pot, no signs anywhere else in the garden.
> View attachment 1482311


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I have used my no pest strip to good effect. My cab vents straight out into a flume and out into fresh air. Only Dead mites now. The odd flying gnat but that comes from another tent that had no mites. It does say on the packet not to be used in places where humans are for more than 4 hours at a time. On this occassion I have to say I am going to keep my strip until the next run is in and clear.


The ability to vent outside negates the danger inside...good point.


cof


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

new pics of my grapefruits 12-12 from seed in coco and lemon skunk


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hotsause shops at Walmart! lol
> 
> Walmart thermo is top selling thermo for weed enthusiasts in the US. ahahah, I have one for each room and soon to get another for my moms.
> 
> ...


LMAO yea i work their i looked for some better looking pots but i figured these would work fine and im not paying 14 dollars a piece for a glass holding pot


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 8, 2011)

that was a 420 always to be remembered here in the 600! some of the best collections of porn ive seen! to everyone!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> new pics of my grapefruits 12-12 from seed in coco and lemon skunk


those are some chunky beauties. nice job. i'm going to have to look into this genetic.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> that was a 420 always to be remembered here in the 600! some of the best collections of porn ive seen! to everyone!


and a special appreciation to genuity for a trip down memory lane


cof


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> those are some chunky beauties. nice job. i'm going to have to look into this genetic.


got them from marijuana nl, they say no need to veg more than a week if growing indoors


----------



## eoddom (Mar 8, 2011)

So I'm trying to join the 600 club but finding a light i like is a pain. Don't want to spend more then like 350 dollars on the whole setup...and would prefer it come with a balast for both hps and mh...or an enhanced hps bulb. I've been staring at the internet for days and i can make up my mind.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got them from marijuana nl, they say no need to veg more than a week if growing indoors


 That is where I won my White Widow and Afghani seeds from. So far so good with them, I have 4 WW's going in flower and all 5 Afghani just popped the other day, so 100% germ. The WW's were femmed seeds and no hermies yet with 2 having about 4 weeks to go and the other 2 a couple of weeks behind that.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2011)

eoddom said:


> So I'm trying to join the 600 club but finding a light i like is a pain. Don't want to spend more then like 350 dollars on the whole setup...and would prefer it come with a balast for both hps and mh...or an enhanced hps bulb. I've been staring at the internet for days and i can make up my mind.


One thing to think about with the switchable ballasts. WHile it is nice to have options, I don't think many people veg under the same light they flower under. Meaning most with a 600w HPS veg with smaller lights. Either Flouros or a smaller watt MH.


----------



## eoddom (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to be using a 5X5 grow tent....and want to veg like 10-16 at a time for now. And then be using the same tent to be flowering the 10-16 plants. After my first grow ill add another tent and alot of other goodies. So i need to buy one light that can do it all. Figured 600 would be the best choice.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

eoddom said:


> I'm going to be using a 5X5 grow tent....and want to veg like 10-16 at a time for now. And then be using the same tent to be flowering the 10-16 plants. After my first grow ill add another tent and alot of other goodies. So i need to buy one light that can do it all. Figured 600 would be the best choice.


 How long do you plan to veg for. You can very easily build a small and stealthy cabinet to veg that many plants, depending on how big you want them. You can easily house this cabinet with enough floro to veg seperately and speed things up a bit. I'm leary about MH conversion bulbs, and particularly dual arc. I went magnetic ballast but next time am going digital but only for HPS.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> One thing to think about with the switchable ballasts. WHile it is nice to have options, I don't think many people veg under the same light they flower under. Meaning most with a 600w HPS veg with smaller lights. Either Flouros or a smaller watt MH.


I veg with the same light as i flower with(two weeks). I also use clones that are ten to twelve inches tall when i get them.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

eoddom said:


> I'm going to be using a 5X5 grow tent....and want to veg like 10-16 at a time for now. And then be using the same tent to be flowering the 10-16 plants. After my first grow ill add another tent and alot of other goodies. So i need to buy one light that can do it all. Figured 600 would be the best choice.


this will work...it's what I started with indoors
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-Dimmable-600-Watt-Grow-Light.asp



cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I veg with the same light as i flower with(two weeks). I also use clones that are ten to twelve inches tall when i get them.


 IMO, if your getting clones that big then I would just veg them under the HPS and if you really want more blue maybe rigging up some floros in the mix down low near your plants. Just a suggestion. With 350 bucks you should be able to get a nice digital ballast, bulb and reflector/cool tube.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 8, 2011)

600w 4x4 tent and a bit of boredom.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

Hell cof, I want to jump on that now. There you go worm drive, and lot's of room to upgrade with a 350 buget, high end bulb and cooltube.


----------



## eoddom (Mar 8, 2011)

I found a setup for under 300 on that same website with a digital ballast and comes with the HPS light bulb and the MH conversion bulb. Is it really worth it to go with the cooltube if you end up losing light intensity. Ambient temp in my house is only 70 and plan on hooking the inline fan to a climate controller. This way in the future i can add a CO2 tank. For now i have a kit that i do home brews with so im going to throw a higher temp brew in the tent with the plants. Kill two birds with one stone...haha. I'm going to go crazy untill i have my tent all setup and some little ladies growing. Gonna try out the CCOB method.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 8, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> View attachment 1482147View attachment 1482137some of my seed collection. started with bros grimm cinderella 88 and apollo 13.
> 
> View attachment 1482136
> 
> View attachment 1482144


HOLY SHIT............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you pollinate a female to get more seeds? I think i might give that a try next run.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> Hey sorry to brake up the porn but i have a question
> So i have 3 tents 2 at 4x4 and one at 4x8
> going to use the 4x4 with a 400 MH for clones and mums.
> and the 4x8 with 2 600's for flower. perpetual at 4 week intervals.
> ...


Here's my thinking, you could use a lot less light for your clones, a four hundred watt light is not necessary. From all that I have read, the idea with clones, since they have no roots is to develop roots, not leaves. In the development of said roots a lot of intense light is not needed, you are not so much looking for photosynthesis to take place as root development.

Ideally if you can fit and control the heat, all three lights would be of better use in your 4x8, two hps, one mh, the supposed ideal light mixture. I raised my moms and my clones with a four tube, four foot t-5 with excellent results. My clones started under cfl's, two twenty four watters and then under the t-5.

I just kicked mine into 12/12 sunday, I have one hps burning and one mh. I move the plants every few days to expose them directly to each kind of light. Don't hit them with an immediate high dose of P and try to keep your lights off temps as close to your lights on temps as possible to also help to control the stretch. Those are my thoughts.

Whodat, the pic with those buds coming out of that horn is just superb. I think it's one of my favorites if not my favorite pic on here. That was yours?

Congratulations six hundred club on a marvelous performance from such a varied cast of characters, what a wonderful page 420 has been. Great job guys, excellent porn.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> next time you see someone selling apollo 13 x whatever, remember this pic. apollo 13 F2s i made about 16 years ago. i grew some out about 9 months ago and got 15 out of 20 to pop.
> 
> View attachment 1482151


Mind if one inquires as to how you successfully stored them for so long? Quite the impressive collection of beans, especially if you are the maker and from that distant time frame.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with jigfresh about the six hundred and vegging, I think most people don't use their mh for vegging. This grow is the second I used my mh for vegging to see if I could tell any difference in the plants from being vegged under a t-5. The only other grow I used it was when I first went with hid lighting. So far, I don't see any huge difference. The one difference I do notice, when I veg under a t-5 and then flip them into flower under the hps, the stretch starts almost immediately. Tomorrow will be day four of 12/12 and I don't really notice any stretch taking place. They are growing but not really stretching. My lights have been off for two and a half hours and my temp difference is only four degrees from lights on.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hotsause shops at Walmart! lol
> 
> Walmart thermo is top selling thermo for weed enthusiasts in the US. ahahah, I have one for each room and soon to get another for my moms.
> 
> ...


Lol, I have same thermo as well!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

eoddom said:


> I found a setup for under 300 on that same website with a digital ballast and comes with the HPS light bulb and the MH conversion bulb. Is it really worth it to go with the cooltube if you end up losing light intensity. Ambient temp in my house is only 70 and plan on hooking the inline fan to a climate controller. This way in the future i can add a CO2 tank. For now i have a kit that i do home brews with so im going to throw a higher temp brew in the tent with the plants. Kill two birds with one stone...haha. I'm going to go crazy untill i have my tent all setup and some little ladies growing. Gonna try out the CCOB method.


I have that without the cool tube and it works well, but it's in a closet with an a/c. I just grabbed the first 600 set up I came to when I posted the link.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2011)

eoddom said:


> I found a setup for under 300 on that same website with a digital ballast and comes with the HPS light bulb and the MH conversion bulb. Is it really worth it to go with the cooltube if you end up losing light intensity. Ambient temp in my house is only 70 and plan on hooking the inline fan to a climate controller. This way in the future i can add a CO2 tank. For now i have a kit that i do home brews with so im going to throw a higher temp brew in the tent with the plants. Kill two birds with one stone...haha. I'm going to go crazy untill i have my tent all setup and some little ladies growing. Gonna try out the CCOB method.


The thing I think the cool tube is very useful for is small space and/or getting the light closer to the plants. I have my 1000w within inches of my plants. Without that I would have to keep at least a foot because of heat. I am definitely loosing some light to the glass, but 1. I think the proximity of the light to the plants kinda cancels that out... and 2. It's about the only way things would work having a vert setup in a 2' x 3' closet. If you are planning to cover 5' x 5' with one 600, then I would think it would have to be kinda high above the plnats to get that spread, so a cooltube is probably not necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

here are some up to date pics for those of you who are following


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> The thing I think the cool tube is very useful for is small space and/or getting the li of it.ght closer to the plants. I have my 1000w within inches of my plants. Without that I would have to keep at least a foot because of heat. I am definitely loosing some light to the glass, but 1. I think the proximity of the light to the plants kinda cancels that out... and 2. It's about the only way things would work having a vert setup in a 2' x 3' closet. If you are planning to cover 5' x 5' with one 600, then I would think it would have to be kinda high above the plnats to get that spread, so a cooltube is probably not necessary.


3 x 3 is about the max area of coverage with a 600. I'm running two 600's in a 4 1/2 x 5 1/2 area and I don't have any plants in a 1 x 5 1/2 of it.


cof


----------



## Sytha (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> here are some up to date pics for those of you who are following
> 
> Coming along like a jungle corey! +rep
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Sytha said:


> I've never had mites or gnats so cant offer much advice with dealing with them. It's one of the few things i hope i never need to learn about with growing.
> 
> My girls have 1 week to live...funeral arrangments have been organized. The drying caskets have been laid out. It's been a swell time ladies!
> 
> View attachment 1482892View attachment 1482893



For gnats put an inch of or so of play sand from home depot(5 bucks a 50lb bag) over the top of all the soil..... and for mites use some kind of neem oil, spray every inch of the plant especially under the leaves every 3 days for two weeks... I AM SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE NOT JUST REGURGITATING WHAT I HAVE READ..... the sand trick might take a week or so to get rid of all the gnats but it WILL work.. Good luck


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

eoddom said:


> I'm going to be using a 5X5 grow tent....and want to veg like 10-16 at a time for now. And then be using the same tent to be flowering the 10-16 plants. After my first grow ill add another tent and alot of other goodies. So i need to buy one light that can do it all. Figured 600 would be the best choice.


i've got an almost 5 foot sq tent. i went from a 1000 to a 600. i like the 600 mostly because of the reduced heat. my yeilds the last 2 grows were 16 and 17 oz dried and in the jars so i was pretty pleased with the 600.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I really had no intentions of being a mushroom farmer. Anyone else experience this? It was in one of my White Widows pot, no signs anywhere else in the garden.
> View attachment 1482311


Sounds like you got a chunk (_or crumbles_) of un-composted "material" in your soil (_i.e. "poo"_) .
Don't forget to pinch the tops so you won't have spores spreading out when the shrooms mature.
Looks pretty cool though! Good photo!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought you guys might enjoy this i just made this DIY CHeck itOut 


DIY Heat Shield For Vent-able Hoods>>>VIDEO!!! PLUS REP IF YOU LIKE
These heat shields cost over 50 bucks so i found a way to make one myself... Enjoy and leave some rep if you like it....

If you want to buy instead of make one>>> http://cgi.ebay.com/Heat-Shield-Hydr...#ht_1205wt_909


VIDEO>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcCo6cwBYuM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2VRzHumOeY

I know its a shitty diy and if someone could do a step by step by all means do it and put the link on this thread, but i was short on time.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> HOLY SHIT............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you pollinate a female to get more seeds? I think i might give that a try next run.


lol

i have bred every genetic i ever bought. except i got 10 fems from my bubble gum (FUCK) but i crossed it with a few genetics. 

i have friends who only buy feminized. they make me crazy. i think of it this way; i wake up one day and want something different, i open my fridge and 3 months later i'm smiling. no brainer. the highs i've picked for this round will zonk anybody. ssh, s.a.g.e. and swiss bliss. all unique and soaring highs! 61 days and counting! MAKE IT GO FASTER!!!!!!!


----------



## kish101 (Mar 8, 2011)

2 x 600W

Shishkaberry
Super X (fucking incredible x atomic haze)


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Mind if one inquires as to how you successfully stored them for so long? Quite the impressive collection of beans, especially if you are the maker and from that distant time frame.


howdy. i put them into freezer storage bags, triple wrapped and left them in the crisper of the fridge. i also kept them in ball jars for a few years but the multiple freezer bags are enough. they do very well. this current crop's super silver haze is like 10 years old and i got 25 out of 25 to pop. people who don't breed this crazy expensive genetics are nuts. i just made over 1000 seeds of mantanuska tundra. lol

i have a grow at gypsy's under fatboyogof where i grew SSH, S.A.G.E., swiss bliss, stonehenge and sensi star. i crossed all of those genetics to themselves and to each other. it was a lot of work but there's gold in them thar crosses.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> here are some up to date pics for those of you who are following


very nice. we have such a great freaking hobby!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

kish101 said:


> 2 x 600W
> 
> Shishkaberry
> Super X (fucking incredible x atomic haze)


Is that atomic haze from Dr.Atomics lineup. I ask because that's the next breeder I'm trying. He's got 5 strains in his lineup, all based around crosses with his NL#5, and I'm looking to grab all of them in one shot.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Is that atomic haze from Dr.Atomics lineup. I ask because that's the next breeder I'm trying. He's got 5 strains in his lineup, all based around crosses with his NL#5, and I'm looking to grab all of them in one shot.


i'm looking for something new. i'll check out dr atomic. as long as he isn't one of those guys who was begging for seeds from people at overgrow and then became "professional" seed makers. lol


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sounds like you got a chunk (_or crumbles_) of un-composted "material" in your soil (_i.e. "poo"_) .
> Don't forget to pinch the tops so you won't have spores spreading out when the shrooms mature.
> Looks pretty cool though! Good photo!


I've already pulled and tossed them. I was just surprised that I didn't notice it til now, especially the larger one, but then again they do blend well. One thing I'll never guess at is shrooms. I seen a mushroom guide once and figuring out what you have is real difficult and sometimes can be like playing Russian roulette when out of 2 identical looking kinds, one can be so deadly. Maybe it's just me, idk.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 8, 2011)

So many to choose from. i have a eye horti right now but its ollllld. way old. so any suggestions for me cuz im going insane with this light bulb crap. i need it for my flower room. i have a 600w digital cap ballast and an aircooled hood (if it matters).


PLease? ill show you some naked pics of my girls. eh?


----------



## kish101 (Mar 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Is that atomic haze from Dr.Atomics lineup. I ask because that's the next breeder I'm trying. He's got 5 strains in his lineup, all based around crosses with his NL#5, and I'm looking to grab all of them in one shot.


Yes it is from Dr.Atomic.
someone i know crossed the two and gave me some of there seeds. i never had the chance to try Atomic Haze.
Dr.Atomic is a well known reputable Canadian breeder


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2011)

kish101 said:


> 2 x 600W
> 
> Shishkaberry
> Super X (fucking incredible x atomic haze)


where did you get your shishkaberyy, ive been looking for seeds of this strain for so long and all i can find is a cut


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

kish101 said:


> Yes it is from Dr.Atomic.
> someone i know crossed the two and gave me some of there seeds. i never had the chance to try Atomic Haze.
> Dr.Atomic is a well known reputable Canadian breeder


Yup, I know of him. Read his bio too, that's why I want to try his stuff. The guys got history in this business for sure, been all over the past 40 years or so and he lays it right out in his bio. I'm Canadian too, will be getting the line from Vancouver Seed Bank, they owe be a bit of a credit too. I ordered some The Purps of Jordan of the Islands from there but I'm not impressed with it so far out of 4 seeds I've grown.

EDIT. added link for CC magazine article. http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4762.html And his site for those interested. http://www.dratomicseedbank.com/ I'd like to breed his NL with Sannies Jack.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> So many to choose from. i have a eye horti right now but its ollllld. way old. so any suggestions for me cuz im going insane with this light bulb crap. i need it for my flower room. i have a 600w digital cap ballast and an aircooled hood (if it matters).
> 
> 
> PLease? ill show you some naked pics of my girls. eh?


im makein an order now,new hoods an some more bulbs.
was thinkin bout going cheap,but i will stick with the eye.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> So many to choose from. i have a eye horti right now but its ollllld. way old. so any suggestions for me cuz im going insane with this light bulb crap. i need it for my flower room. i have a 600w digital cap ballast and an aircooled hood (if it matters).
> 
> 
> PLease? ill show you some naked pics of my girls. eh?


I use digilux bulbs in nextgen and galaxy ballasts. I really like these bulbs... my2c


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2011)

Question for the 600 crew. Is there anyway to guess at a cross' flowering time based on what went into it? What I am getting at is I have a cross I've never heard of and can't find any info on. It's Sour D X S.A.G.E. X Larry OG. Info online puts Sour D at 10-12 weeks flowering, SAGE at 10-11, and Larry OG at 8-9. I realize I can just watch it, but I want to know when to start my Gravity feed (which I like to do 3 weeks away from harvest. After a week of gravity I flush for 10-12 days. Do I start that process around week 5... or week 8? Know what I'm saying.


----------



## kish101 (Mar 8, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> where did you get your shishkaberyy, ive been looking for seeds of this strain for so long and all i can find is a cut


I bought them at the Vancouver seed bank two years ago when i was there. the breeder is Cash Crop Ken, they renamed it to "Kish" but i don't think they sell it anymore. I've had my mother for two years, i crossed it with the Super X and will be cutting it down this friday from my 400w HPS


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I've already pulled and tossed them. I was just surprised that I didn't notice it til now, especially the larger one, but then again they do blend well. One thing I'll never guess at is shrooms. I seen a mushroom guide once and figuring out what you have is real difficult and sometimes can be like playing Russian roulette when out of 2 identical looking kinds, one can be so deadly. Maybe it's just me, idk.


Yeah, I never got into shrooms, other than non-psychedelic ones for cooking. My parents knew which ones were safe in Alaska, but even then it was sometimes hard to tell the difference between the tasty one, and the deadly one.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I use digilux bulbs in nextgen and galaxy ballasts. I really like these bulbs... my2c


digilux??


jigfresh said:


> Question for the 600 crew. Is there anyway to guess at a cross' flowering time based on what went into it? What I am getting at is I have a cross I've never heard of and can't find any info on. It's Sour D X S.A.G.E. X Larry OG. Info online puts Sour D at 10-12 weeks flowering, SAGE at 10-11, and Larry OG at 8-9. I realize I can just watch it, but I want to know when to start my Gravity feed (which I like to do 3 weeks away from harvest. After a week of gravity I flush for 10-12 days. Do I start that process around week 5... or week 8? Know what I'm saying.


thats a hard one,but i would think it would be more high flowering time,(9-12 weeks).
never tryd gravity so im jus puttin my 2cents.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, I never got into shrooms, other than non-psychedelic ones for cooking. My parents knew which ones were safe in Alaska, but even then it was sometimes hard to tell the difference between the tasty one, and the deadly one.


 I've only tried them a few time myself but could never get a liking for it, as well as acid. They just seem to have too much of a pharmaceutical high for my taste.


----------



## infinitescrog (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know what you mean about mushrooms having a "pharma" high but that doesn't really make sense in my book. LSD, I've never done but I'd imagine it would seem synthetic (it is, after all, synthetic). Mushrooms for me feel very natural, connect me with the earth it seems, but then again, I don't really care to trip on them a lot


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn! I spend the day with my plants and miss out on the 420 pr0n fest. I did get a Dog and a Headband trimmed up though along with doing some other things with the grow. I did take a few pics today but am really tired so I'll get them handled tomorrow and post them up. I'm hoping to get the other dog and the purple haze chopped tomorrow too but we'll see how the time goes.

Excellent job with the pics everybody! I really enjoyed looking through them all just now and I must admit that a few gave me chubs, lol.

That seed collection is completely off the chain too.

I have 5 dog, 5 PH and 3 headband flowering under the 1K light at the moment but plan to switch out the 1K for two 600s as soon as I can work it out. Going to stick a few other plants in there to take full advantage of the area the two 600s cover too when I switch the lights out.

Night all.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Added a few more strains to the tent. Ed R. Superbud, Bubba Kush, G-13 and LA Confidential(say a prayer for that one)


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> For gnats put an inch of or so of play sand from home depot(5 bucks a 50lb bag) over the top of all the soil..... and for mites use some kind of neem oil, spray every inch of the plant especially under the leaves every 3 days for two weeks... I AM SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE NOT JUST REGURGITATING WHAT I HAVE READ..... the sand trick might take a week or so to get rid of all the gnats but it WILL work.. Good luck


We believe you. I also use sand.



infinitescrog said:


> I don't know what you mean about mushrooms having a "pharma" high but that doesn't really make sense in my book. LSD, I've never done but I'd imagine it would seem synthetic (it is, after all, synthetic). Mushrooms for me feel very natural, connect me with the earth it seems, but then again, I don't really care to trip on them a lot


I found this, thought it was quite a good article. I agree with Duchie on LSD, but mushrooms have never made me feel like I was on a man made drug. I always thought this myth was true as well.

_The source of the "strychnine is commonly found in LSD" myth may be somewhat grounded in truth. For example, in "LSD: My Problem Child" Albert Hofmann cites a case in the late sixties of Strychnine being found in an "LSD" sample that was a white powder. However, what is commonly claimed is that strychnine is found in a significant percentage of LSD, specifically blotter LSD, which is *not* true. Shulgin's note that he has analyzed many samples of LSD and never found strychnine is backed up by published analyses done by PharmChem and the LA County Street Drug Analysis program, which likewise never found any strychnine. _

_This is intuitively backed up by the fact that a 5mm x 5mm "standard" square of blotter LSD only weights about 2 mg and if the paper itself was made completely out of pure strychnine it is still on the very low end of Strychnine's threshold of activity. _

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_myth5.shtml
_Strychnine is not the cause of tracers, cramps, nausea, or amphetamine-like LSD-effects. Its possible that poorly synthesized LSD might have other ergot derivatives in it, which might contribute to the harsh body load that some get on taking LSD. Also, the very close chemical relatives 1-Methyl-LSD and 1-Acetyl-LSD (which break down into LSD in aqueous solution) might be present in some street samples and might contribute to the harsh body load. (Petter Stafford has claimed in his ___Psychedelics Encyclopedia___ that 1-Acetyl-LSD is supposedly "smoother" than d-LSD -- thus "strychnine laced acid" may acutally be pure d-LSD, while "pure lsd" may be 1-Acetyl-LSD or some substitute). And the chemicals iso-LSD and lumi-LSD which are breakdown products of LSD might contribute to the body loading on some trips, particularly via a hypothetical synergistic effect. Given this plethora of possible chemicals in street "LSD", its not needed to look to a chemical which has hardly ever been found in analyzed samples to explain variations in the strength and "cleanliness" of street acid._

_Its also possible that LSD itself simply causes adverse physical effects, particularly muscle cramping, in persons suceptible to it. The reported side effects of LSD (the nausea and apparent CNS stimulant effects) are commonly reported side effects of seritonergic drugs such as fluoxetine (Prozac) and buspirone (Buspar), and also are commonly reported (and typically more severe) with other psychedelics like Mescaline._


Take it easy everyone. DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 9, 2011)

I've only tied LSD twice.
First time was a half a hit of blotter which got me high (but not tripping) for about 5 hours.
The next time was a full hit of blotter and I was tripping for about 18 hours. Not a bad trip, but too out of control for my tastes. 
I tried shrooms only once, but just couldn't get past the taste so never ate enough to make an impact.
But you'll have to pry my bong from my cold, dead hands!


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess im welcome to the 600 club. Im running 2 600 watt HPS in a 5x5.5' closet.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

No way of telling I don't think. Depends on how the cut was engineered and which dominant time trait was taken. Looks like you may need to use that Jig eye of your's.



jigfresh said:


> Question for the 600 crew. Is there anyway to guess at a cross' flowering time based on what went into it? What I am getting at is I have a cross I've never heard of and can't find any info on. It's Sour D X S.A.G.E. X Larry OG. Info online puts Sour D at 10-12 weeks flowering, SAGE at 10-11, and Larry OG at 8-9. I realize I can just watch it, but I want to know when to start my Gravity feed (which I like to do 3 weeks away from harvest. After a week of gravity I flush for 10-12 days. Do I start that process around week 5... or week 8? Know what I'm saying.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> I guess im welcome to the 600 club. Im running 2 600 watt HPS in a 5x5.5' closet.


I guess you are right, Welcome Evol. So lets see the ladies?


----------



## sso (Mar 9, 2011)

make a tea from mushrooms, there is still some of that taste, but you dont have to chew through a ton of them. a few sips instead.

50 victory caps (mild high for me) to 250 for a trip (could go as far as 500 actually, but i havent)

into a pot of boiling water, mash the mushrooms good for 5-10 minutes (if that, just till the water picks up decent colour.)

and drink it (you can hold your nose, that helps with the taste(really dont like it either)

tip about good trips or bad trips. the high of mushrooms depends alot on your own feelings, it heightens feelings.
so become fearful or negative and you probably will have a bad trip.

good mood = good trip (love for example gets turned into ecstasy far beyond mdma)

good setting is important, particularily if you are new to this, good company is good too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 9, 2011)

Made some goodies tonight with medicated butter donated by Bajafox. Thanks Bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Made some goodies tonight with medicated butter donated by Bajafox. Thanks Bro


Fixed it for you:


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks tasty Bill, reminds me I got around 50g of butter in the freezer.....what to bake?!?!?!?

thanks for the post sso, making tea is sure a good option, I have made soup, coffee, tea, all sorts...but that was nearly 20 years ago. Where I came from Liberty Caps grew in the fields, we use to pick thousands in a day. Boil them up, strain them through a pair of tights, and then make whatever. Boy those liberties gave out some awesome graphic hallucinations, along with side splitting laughter. Good company is essential, you don't want any dicks putting oyu on a bad trip for sure. I find most of natures drugs are like this. Weed for me is all about the setting and I and I!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fixed it for you:


you changed it to green????

EDIT, what a dumb ass, I now see the chronic, lmao....


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

after my first try making hash oil out of bud i diceded to up the dose a tad. Bout half ounce of buddy trim this time lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

hahah good to see your bongs as clean as mine fred  im going to start the evap process on mine tonight!


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

Needs a good cleaning aye, should get my vape soon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

sweet, what model did you go for?


----------



## duchieman (Mar 9, 2011)

Morning boys. Well I'm sure many of you have had a lot more experience with shrooms than I have, and you're probably right about the environment. I think maybe I was a little young and intimidated by it which I could see messing with the buzz. I just didn't like what it was doing to my scalp, constantly scratching I was.  Maybe I'll give them a shot some day again. I also can't wait to get me some shake (never thought I'd ever hear myself say that) just so I can get into some baking and stuff too, and a tincture or two. 

Well, I'm off to see the Wizard. The Wonderful Wizard of oz, because I'm out and waiting for mother nature to come round. Well this frickin Wizard is definitely not in it for the goodness of his heart so the sooner I can kick his ass to the door, the better. Tired of coughing up his crap. Have a good on boys and see yas later.

Duchie


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet, what model did you go for?


ehle 250ml traight ice catcher type bout 35 pound


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

lol i know that man its the same model as mine we talked bout it hahah i meant the vape bro


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a pic I took yesterday of a bud in the 4x4 tent that 4 or 5 weeks into 12/12.

I'd tell you what strain it is but couldn't tell which plant it's branch came out of so it's either Jack Herer or White Widow, lol. I'll have to really pay attention when I harvest the tent I guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

couple of hairs turned early, you expecting a fast finish?


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 9, 2011)

Actually, yes. I'm basing it on how fast the Jack Herer mom finished but these may finish around 7 weeks. They shouldn't go over 8 for sure. The mom looked done at 7 but I left her for an extra week and there were some amber trichs at that point but not more than 15-20% or so. I'll pull these when they have fewer ambers.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 9, 2011)

kish101 said:


> I bought them at the Vancouver seed bank two years ago when i was there. the breeder is Cash Crop Ken, they renamed it to "Kish" but i don't think they sell it anymore. I've had my mother for two years, i crossed it with the Super X and will be cutting it down this friday from my 400w HPS


ya they still have it but they dont send to the US. if you ever go theri again let me know so yo can pick me up some and i will reimburse u for sure, if thats cool.
i love the strain and cant find the seeds, i could wait till i grow again and just get teh cut that goes around oregon but i want some of the seeds


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 9, 2011)

This thread moves way to fast, lol. Good grow shows 600 crew.
PEACE


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2011)

genuity said:


> digilux??


 Digilux 600W Enhanced Blue Spectrum HPS Grow Bulb 

Engineered to operate on electronic digital ballasts; not recommended for use with magnetic ballasts
25% more Blue/Violet spectral energy than standard metal halide bulbs
Initial lumens: 95,000 compared to Hortilux 600W Super HPS with 88,000 lumens
Warranty: 1-year












EvolAlex said:


> I guess im welcome to the 600 club. Im running 2 600 watt HPS in a 5x5.5' closet.


 velcome to das 600  lets see some pics  


wormdrive66 said:


> Added a few more strains to the tent. Ed R. Superbud, Bubba Kush, G-13 and LA Confidential(say a prayer for that one)
> 
> View attachment 1483350View attachment 1483352View attachment 1483353View attachment 1483354


 looks great wd, reminds me of my last grow with a sea of plants in small containers... it was a good run.


DoobieBrother said:


> I've only tied LSD twice.
> First time was a half a hit of blotter which got me high (but not tripping) for about 5 hours.
> The next time was a full hit of blotter and I was tripping for about 18 hours. Not a bad trip, but too out of control for my tastes.
> I tried shrooms only once, but just couldn't get past the taste so never ate enough to make an impact.
> But you'll have to pry my bong from my cold, dead hands!


 I have plenty of exp with both  I eat the shrooms in a pbj sandwich or down the hatch with some space fudge!  that does the trick for sure lol. I think I like acid more tho, it just lasts waaaaaaaayyyy too long... DMT is on the todo list as well lol


mr west said:


> after my first try making hash oil out of bud i diceded to up the dose a tad. Bout half ounce of buddy trim this time lol.


 should be fia Mr. West.
About telling my kush mix seeds apart, I guess Ill have to guess as they go along but by the time chop come I should be able to tell with a good amount of research and some help from the 600 peeps... crossing my fingers to win this tga space bomb in auction... then I'll have a nice line of new strains to add to my garden along with the bubble and squeak.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 9, 2011)

I was trying to figure out which strain that flower is in the pic and noticed the labels are gone from the pots. There's only one left and it says White Widow so I'll only know for sure what strain the buds are that come off that plant. Hopefully they'll look a little different from each other or smell different so I can separate the strains, lol. The JH and WW that I have jarred now smell different so hopefully that will help me later.

The only bulb I'm running that claims to have that increased blue in it is the Hortilux Eye Super HPS I recently purchased. The others say enhanced spectrum but don't show the blue on their chart like that. I bet it helps though to have the extra blue during flower, esp with minimizing stretch.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a nice spike of blue for an HPS. 

Here is a CMH chart, very wide range, and cheeeeaaaap.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all, I dont understand in what way the other day was 420?

Does anyone know if Afghani X Goo (Mendo Afgoo) is supposed to be tall and lanky?
Mine is, and I thought it was an indica?


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That is a nice spike of blue for an HPS.
> 
> Here is a CMH chart, very wide range, and cheeeeaaaap.
> 
> View attachment 1484220


 
is it more heat than hps??


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Hi all, I dont understand in what way the other day was 420?
> 
> Does anyone know if Afghani X Goo (Mendo Afgoo) is supposed to be tall and lanky?
> Mine is, and I thought it was an indica?


club 600 420th page(max post per page*40*)bud porn day....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

genuity said:


> club 600 420th page(max post per page*40*)bud porn day....


 I see that we are on page 1691....? I am lost thats not even close to 420


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I see that we are on page 1691....? I am lost thats not even close to 420


yea u got to set your general settings to max post.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 9, 2011)

In your profile you can change the amount of posts per page to a few different options. One of which is 40 (max) and that will show this page as 423.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea u got to set your general settings to max post.





Dezracer said:


> In your profile you can change the amount of posts per page to a few different options. One of which is 40 (max) and that will show this page as 423.


 Oh ok I gotcha, thanx guys!!

Ok guys I am now seeing this thread as you all do!
Better late than never I guess?!?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL. I thought we were on page 1691. Just thought DST was having a personal moment


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I thought we were on page 1691. Just thought DST was having a personal moment


 Lol me too and everyone else that is....HAHA!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

So has anyone ever grown Afgoo? I Saw somewhere that it is a hybrid. I guess my pheno is showing more sative traits?


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool, so now that we are all on the same page, lets proceed, lol.



shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I thought we were on page 1691. Just thought DST was having a personal moment





bassman999 said:


> Lol me too and everyone else that is....HAHA!


You guys are too funny, I often have personal moments!



bassman999 said:


> So has anyone ever grown Afgoo? I Saw somewhere that it is a hybrid. I guess my pheno is showing more sative traits?


 
Never had the pleasure bass. I am sure that's what DNA say they use in a lot of their crosses.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

It is by far my lankiest girl!
The GDP is so compact, what a difference there is!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

I would have thought it to be a more compact plant, could be wrong though.


bassman999 said:


> It is by far my lankiest girl!
> The GDP is so compact, what a difference there is!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I would have thought it to be a more compact plant, could be wrong though.


 Me too, but could be partly as a result of using hps light for a week. 
But that didnt really affect the other strains. Oh well, I guess she will be 6 ft tall....lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i know that man its the same model as mine we talked bout it hahah i meant the vape bro


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VAPOURISER-VP-500-ELECTRIC-VAPOURIZER-ADJUSTABLE-TEMP-/170491503709?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item27b215e45d
cheap one lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 9, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL. I thought we were on page 1691. Just thought DST was having a personal moment


it was basically a celebration all due to DST creating such a great thread!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So has anyone ever grown Afgoo? I Saw somewhere that it is a hybrid. I guess my pheno is showing more sative traits?


I did, then my "partner" didnt water them as seedlings when I was out of town and they were all dead when I got back  sorry cant help.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 9, 2011)

They are said to produce slightly less than an HPS but the bulbs are not yet available in wattages greater than 400. There are a few people on this board growing with them and I am following to get some more input. For the price, I'm thinking I will probably get one at some point to add another spectrum in my flower box.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I did, then my "partner" didnt water them as seedlings when I was out of town and they were all dead when I got back  sorry cant help.


 I remember u saying that you lost a crop while out of town....Sorry to hear that. I will take pics of mine 2nite though for all to see the tallest indica ever....lol!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> It is by far my lankiest girl!
> The GDP is so compact, what a difference there is!


Every time I smoke Afgoo, or Afgooey, it has a nice sativa high to it. I have never smoked it with a couchlock stone, so maybe you do have a more sativa pheno.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> howdy. i put them into freezer storage bags, triple wrapped and left them in the crisper of the fridge. i also kept them in ball jars for a few years but the multiple freezer bags are enough. they do very well. this current crop's super silver haze is like 10 years old and i got 25 out of 25 to pop. people who don't breed this crazy expensive genetics are nuts. i just made over 1000 seeds of mantanuska tundra. lol
> 
> i have a grow at gypsy's under fatboyogof where i grew SSH, S.A.G.E., swiss bliss, stonehenge and sensi star. i crossed all of those genetics to themselves and to each other. it was a lot of work but there's gold in them thar crosses.


Thanks fatboy, how long you been growing? I haven't been growing but a couple of years but I've been smoking for over forty, I'm a sativa lover myself and wish I had some of the beans from years ago. I have a little something that's crossed with a super silver haze going now. I have a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow stashed waiting for the right time to grow them. Right now I have a shackzilla and killing fields going from sannie, both sativa dominant and a ny47 and blackjack too, both with sativa in them. I also have a bean or two of laughing buddha and morning glory, more sativa dominant plants to grow...and an acapulco gold bean.



jigfresh said:


> Question for the 600 crew. Is there anyway to guess at a cross' flowering time based on what went into it? What I am getting at is I have a cross I've never heard of and can't find any info on. It's Sour D X S.A.G.E. X Larry OG. Info online puts Sour D at 10-12 weeks flowering, SAGE at 10-11, and Larry OG at 8-9. I realize I can just watch it, but I want to know when to start my Gravity feed (which I like to do 3 weeks away from harvest. After a week of gravity I flush for 10-12 days. Do I start that process around week 5... or week 8? Know what I'm saying.


Jig, I'm thinking about week seven and now a question for you. Gravity, do you use it for one week only and how often do you give it to your girls? I give mine three doses, one per week weeks six seven and eight. And that usually gives me a week or so before chopping with nothing but water for the girls.



DoobieBrother said:


> I've only tied LSD twice.
> First time was a half a hit of blotter which got me high (but not tripping) for about 5 hours.
> The next time was a full hit of blotter and I was tripping for about 18 hours. Not a bad trip, but too out of control for my tastes.
> I tried shrooms only once, but just couldn't get past the taste so never ate enough to make an impact.
> But you'll have to pry my bong from my cold, dead hands!


I've tried acid a few times myself, a few hundred but mushrooms only a couple of times. I have never been so stoned as I was the first time I did mushrooms. No acid ever compared to that mushroom.



EvolAlex said:


> I guess im welcome to the 600 club. Im running 2 600 watt HPS in a 5x5.5' closet.


Welcome, girls, we want to see your girls.



DST said:


> Cool, so now that we are all on the same page, lets proceed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're stoners DST, we may be on the same page but that doesn't necessarily mean we are all thinking the same thing. Hell I have to admit, I had mine set on thirty posts per page and had to change it just to hit 420 day.

Great show guys, best thread on RIU.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2011)

Wot up 600rs... been busy, but popped in to say hey, and throw some baby buds up at'cha.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Every time I smoke Afgoo, or Afgooey, it has a nice sativa high to it. I have never smoked it with a couchlock stone, so maybe you do have a more sativa pheno.


 I havent smoked it yet, so I had no idea what to expect. The Oaksterdam nursery catalog shows no designation, but says 8 week strain. I just assumed that meant indica.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised when my SourD finished at 8 weeks...grew and looked like a sativa but finished early/
Well I started to pull a few SD pics for ya and couldnt stop  pretty much her entire run...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Jig, I'm thinking about week seven and now a question for you. Gravity, do you use it for one week only and how often do you give it to your girls? I give mine three doses, one per week weeks six seven and eight. And that usually gives me a week or so before chopping with nothing but water for the girls.


Hahaha.... thanks for asking Heads Up. I laugh becuase I've been racking my brain trying to remember how I administer the gravity and the following flush. I don't exactly remember. I think.... with a capital T... that I do it like this. Watch the girls try to see them start packing on the weight (just start) and start the Gravity. I think this is usually about 3 1/2 weeks away from harvest. I give drain the rez (i do hydro as you know) add a bit of gravity, some DM Zone, Silica, and DM Max (which apparently helps the plants nute uptake) and I think (again, not sure) I add something like 10% of the nutrients I had been running previously. If I'm correct when I do this the ppms are around 150-250. So pretty low. As the water level drops I add more water and more gravity (same ml/gallon as before). I keep this going for 7-10 days. Usually 10. Then I flush the plants with just water, zone, and silica. I flush for 2 weeks. Wring out all the nutrients in the plants. Usually makes things change colors too.

Does that answer your question?

One other tidbit of info. On my first grow I was confused and so I wrote to Emerald Triangle (the folks who make HCO products). LoL... I think that's who it was. Anyways, the people who make it told me that some growers (in soil) use gravity multiple time. In week 4, 6, 8. And other variations like that. I'm not sure how they do it and if the plants get nutrients in the times between or what. But anyways that's what they said.

Another note. On one grow I geve them Gravity, with hardly any nutes.. then after gave the plants normal regimen of nutrients again, and I swear they started growing bigger buds. Like the buds exploded with new growth again. Not sure if this is a good thing. I mean more growth is always good I guess, but I'm not sure if it takes them longer to finish doing this or if it affects potency. Anyways, just wanted to share all things Gravity related.

Peace Heads Up. Glad to have you rollin with the crew again. Place just isn't the same without you.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2011)

FUUUUUKKKK... who dat. Killin it over there. Damn bro. Those are amazing looking.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn Whodat Nice. I had a chance to get a Sour D clone but i dont trust most dispensary clones anymore... So if i do get it i will spray it down 2 to 3 times for SM and PM THATS IF lol i might just order some Sour D seeds who has the best besides Rez i dont like the guys attitude or prices.......


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats up all? just thought i'd drop by and introduce myself to what i hope will be my new home for a while..I am Stinkbudd1 and i just today installed my new equipment into my grow space amoire box 3' x 22" x 6' i moved up from a 400 with cfl's to a 600 watter i also installed a new 440 cfm inline fan and carbon filter to the area as well..At the time im finishing up a grow with some Grapefruit x Purpe Kush and a Royal Haze plant. I have already stated my new beans those of which are Cheesebery Haze and Blue diesel 5 beans apiece and all germed and are sprouted as i speak and looking fantastic..So i hope that i'll be welcome to join you all in this fine hobby we all share..

Here are a few before and after pic's of the box..Peace

The first two pic's are of the old set-up and the next 6 are of the new and a couple of pic's of my new baby 600...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are the girls i'll be finishing under the 600..

The first 3 are the Royal Haze and the last 4 are the Grapefruit x Purple Kush 

Rh has about 5 weeks or so left and the GF x PK has maybe about 3 weeks at the most..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the likes i really do appreciate them it's been a long journey from that first grow under cfl's and the more i do the more help i get the better i become..So thanks...Peace


----------



## duchieman (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey stinkbudd1, welcome to the thread. I stopped by your thread to have a quick look and will definitely get back there. You'll find a few guys growing Sannies here too, including myself. I've got Jack Hammers, Extrema's and a couple of Cheeseberry Haze. Most of them are not much older than yours, only a couple of weeks or so. I'm sure the others will chime in too.

 Duchie


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey stinkbudd1, welcome to the thread. I stopped by your thread to have a quick look and will definitely get back there. You'll find a few guys growing Sannies here too, including myself. I've got Jack Hammers, Extrema's and a couple of Cheeseberry Haze. Most of them are not much older than yours, only a couple of weeks or so. I'm sure the others will chime in too.
> 
> Duchie


Very nice glad to have you check in on an old guy i'll be doing the same with yours tonight there is'nt anything like a good read..lol Mine are 5 days old so i'll be on your grow like a starving man on a christmas ham..


----------



## duchieman (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha, very good. The 600 seems to be pretty "Old Guy" friendly.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope all you old guys don't mind me shamelessly copy/pasting a long post from my journal... Either way here it is. Oh... these are 4 weeks 1day into 12/12. Thinking they have 7 weeks left to get fat. 

So I finally spent a bit of time to take some proper pics. I turned off the 1k and brought out a flouro tube along with a normal incandescent to light things. Used my wifes 8 MP Casio camera. $90 camera takes really good pics. The plants are looking great. There are a few very big fan leaves that are getting some heat stress mixed with wind burn. I've been leaving them be for 3 reasons. 1. I figure they take the brunt of the heat, so as to protect the leaves behind. 2. They are taking the wind head on, again protecting the leaves behind. 3. I think always best to leave big fan leaves as they go with big branches which yield big buds. Do you guys reckon I pull them to expose the other leaves to light and airflow? Or maybe because they aren't helpful in a state like they are? Let me know what's you guys thinks.

Also, sorta bad news but I think I have a plan to tackle it. My first plant in the system. (the Top left one) I'm not sure if it's because it has first crack at the water, or because the water is most oxygenated at the beginning or what.... BUT the damn thing has grown too many roots and damed up the tube. There is water dripping out the hole it is in. For the moment I have a cup catching it (you can see it in one of the pics). What I'm planning is to rig a cup to hang from the tube catch the water and I was going to put a tube from the cup to the rez, so the water can just drain back home. There is absolutely no way of getting at the roots at this time. No freaking way, so I think that will be ok with the cup. Hope others don't follow suite and clog things more. Grrrrr. I waited too long to put them into 12/12. Oh well.

On to the pics....






Bottom Row






Couple shots from above:











Some of the bigger buds:
















These two are on the bottom row. Looking nice:






Frosty!!!:











This is a shot of the smallest little plant I almost didn't think would make it... looking good now. (you can see the cup on the left):






Reaching for the stars:











Upskirt:


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Man jig i thought they retired the space shuttle today..lol that is a great looking set-up and grow by the way that has to be the sexiest darn cooltube i've ever seen....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning all. Damn jig. That's come frosty looking goodness! 4 weeks you say, +Rep 4 U.

cindy


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome stinkbud, Bloodhound Gang, been a while since I have seen that name.

Nice post Jig. I leave my big fan leaves that get wind burn...no real reason to take them off unless they are falling off.

Bass, that afgoo still looks like it will produce though!! reminds me of the casey, very vigorous grower....so maybe its a Thai afgoo, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

nice work whodat and jigga man!! 600 has the best pr0n at riu


----------



## spoad (Mar 10, 2011)

Just a quick question for you guys at club 600,will putting a blue mystic into 12/12 from seed affect the overall yeild and quality of the plant,im a bit unsure as ive had conflicting answers on the subject,people say that you get same yeild and quality and others say you get less yeild but same quality,please could you help clarify my question,thanks and peace out....;.)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

imo plants arent designed to be flipped straight into flower tho ive done it and peeps do, you will end up with less than if youd vegged it for 3 weeks, dont think any would argue with that.


----------



## Sytha (Mar 10, 2011)

spoad said:


> Just a quick question for you guys at club 600,will putting a blue mystic into 12/12 from seed affect the overall yeild and quality of the plant,im a bit unsure as ive had conflicting answers on the subject,people say that you get same yeild and quality and others say you get less yeild but same quality,please could you help clarify my question,thanks and peace out....;.)


you'll get the same quality. quality comes down to gene's/nutes/watts/enviro and allowing the plant to flower it's full cycle, not how long u veg it for.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> imo plants arent designed to be flipped straight into flower tho ive done it and peeps do, you will end up with less than if youd vegged it for 3 weeks, dont think any would argue with that.





Sytha said:


> you'll get the same quality. quality comes down to gene's/nutes/watts/enviro and allowing the plant to flower it's full cycle, not how long u veg it for.


I would agree with both posts 100%. It's all about your individual situation, what you want to achieve, how you are growing, space, etc, etc.

If it is just 1 plant you are running I would give it some veg time first unless you really don't smoke that much and can handle around 3/4 oz - 1oz over a two month period.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

spoad said:


> Just a quick question for you guys at club 600,will putting a blue mystic into 12/12 from seed affect the overall yeild and quality of the plant,im a bit unsure as ive had conflicting answers on the subject,people say that you get same yeild and quality and others say you get less yeild but same quality,please could you help clarify my question,thanks and peace out....;.)


i do all mine 12-12 from seed but some strains dont like it, quality isnt any different and with the right strain you can pull 2-3 oz dry per plant...


----------



## spoad (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your replys,muchass grassy ass,im not to bothered about overall yeild,i was just a bit curios about the quality,i suppose i can say its one thing ive tried and got under my belt,once again thanks and peace out!;.)


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

2-3 oz per plant on sog.....what strain produces that? I reckon if you shoot for an OZ you are doing well...but then I avoid Big Bud, Power Plant and all those other pretendicas!! lol.



del66666 said:


> i do all mine 12-12 from seed but some strains dont like it, quality isnt any different and with the right strain you can pull 2-3 oz dry per plant...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone recommend me a good place for glass slides? not EDIT lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

[youtube]f5GCPtFdRcg&feature=related[/youtube]

Hey fellas been busy trimming for the last 2-3 days sheesh im glad thats over with lol. I had 2 of my good buddies over to help with the massive task. Man does my freaking hands hurt hahaha. We managed to finish all the trimming late lastnight my eyeballs are still aking lol. 

Heres some pics of the bounty


My handy dandy $40.00 drying rack. I just love this thing it make trimming so much easier when you can trim each bud individualy instead of the whole branch. 

Woof Woof Dog Kush

1st level all Dog sticky icky oooh weee!!!


Level 2 Blue Widow and Headband


Level 3 Timewarp


Level 4 RT Grape Ape


Level 4 LT More Dog Kush


Level 5 all DOG


And lastly Level 6 All DOG Kush. Man i cant think of a stickier weed ive ever seen in my life. The Dog is just frosted to the gills. We saved up a nice ball of Dog scissor hash and threw it in the vap hooka with some Timewarp OHHH my




some of the sweetest tasting hash ive ever smoked




Im very pleased with the DOG. 

While harvesting i found 3 plants that were buried under the canopy that did not produce much. A few of the dogs just took over the space and drowned them for lumens. 

I did learn a lesson this grow that i will keep with me for ever haha. 12/12 from clone from here out. Dispite me pulling off the lower branches to prevent hords of popcorn but i still wound up with 2 18 gallon totes full of popcorn and fine trim. I guess what im getting at is i wasted alot of time vegging. Not to worry got some hash bags on order and got some potent ass butter getting made right now from all the refuse. Overall could have done better but still got roughly 2 ps i think give or take. 

Now ive gotta clean out the cave and bug bomb it. I swear as i was trimming them fkn spider mites where jumoing on to me from the branches. I was itching like a mother fker from head to toe skin absolutley crawling ughh. So relived that that is over with. 

Time to get the cave gutted out. Think im going to take a wee break in the game to let my nerves recover hahaha. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome job 1BMM!
Would have driven me nuts to trim all that, but would have been glorious!
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice one BMM. Love that drying rack too. One question though. Does your buddy appreciate how lucky he was to be there? If he didn't, even in the slightest, I'd consider flying down to see you next harvest. 

 Duchie


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Awesome job 1BMM!
> Would have driven me nuts to trim all that, but would have been glorious!
> Peace!


Thanks Doobie. Yep it was a real pain in the ass haha. Having some good herb to smoke and some groovin tunes helps the time pass easier 



duchieman said:


> Nice one BMM. Love that drying rack too. One question though. Does your buddy appreciate how lucky he was to be there? If he didn't, even in the slightest, I'd consider flying down to see you next harvest.
> 
> Duchie


lol Thanks duchie. Yea i think my home boy is a happy camper. He got some choice buds for helping me trim


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 10, 2011)

nice harvest there 1BMM. I like the drying rack, but if you kept your plants in long stalks and hung them, the mites would go to the uppermost point and gather in a ball there (it's gross, but true). Then you can hit them with a little flame (I like my soldering torch) and exterminate them with the most extreme prejudice. Very satisfying vengeance I find. Whatever mites are on your buds now will leave once they can't suck any juices from leaves anymore, but where they go is anyone's guess.

All that said, I want one of those racks! 40 bucks, huh?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks fatboy, how long you been growing? I haven't been growing but a couple of years but I've been smoking for over forty, I'm a sativa lover myself and wish I had some of the beans from years ago. I have a little something that's crossed with a super silver haze going now. I have a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow stashed waiting for the right time to grow them. Right now I have a shackzilla and killing fields going from sannie, both sativa dominant and a ny47 and blackjack too, both with sativa in them. I also have a bean or two of laughing buddha and morning glory, more sativa dominant plants to grow...and an acapulco gold bean.


i did my first indoor grow around 1980. it was such a disaster i didn't start again until 1995. 

i'd love to try the neville's haze. i love the old sativas but would hate to try growing then indoors. i've been in phoenix since the 60s and in the old days i was usually involved in selling a little reefer here and there. i've smoked most of all the great reefer from mexico, columbia, panama etc. when i think of all the seeds i threw away i could cry. lol

i see genetics that are supposed to have, for example, acapulco gold in them but i haven't tried any yet. i'll give them another look. 90 days max is the most i'll go for flowering time though. i drool over some of the sativa genetics i've seen for sale and then read 120 days plus for flower. no freaking way! 

my preference are sativa dominant but i need a good pure indica. i have a few that are ok but not what i'm looking for. the search continues.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 10, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> nice harvest there 1BMM. I like the drying rack, but if you kept your plants in long stalks and hung them, the mites would go to the uppermost point and gather in a ball there (it's gross, but true). Then you can hit them with a little flame (I like my soldering torch) and exterminate them with the most extreme prejudice. Very satisfying vengeance I find. Whatever mites are on your buds now will leave once they can't suck any juices from leaves anymore, but where they go is anyone's guess.
> 
> All that said, I want one of those racks! 40 bucks, huh?


Vengeance. Just another of natures stress relievers. Screw Yoga and that stuff, do what comes natural and get back at em! Aaaaaah! Felt good just to type that.  But really, I'm a softee most times and will never hurt a fly just because, but eat my hard grown ganja! (and I've never been there) but SCREW THAT! I'm with shnkrmn!!! Thank for the tip man.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when my SourD finished at 8 weeks...grew and looked like a sativa but finished early/
> Well I started to pull a few SD pics for ya and couldnt stop  pretty much her entire run...
> 
> View attachment 1484799View attachment 1484800View attachment 1484802View attachment 1484804View attachment 1484806View attachment 1484807View attachment 1484809View attachment 1484811View attachment 1484812View attachment 1484813View attachment 1484814View attachment 1484815View attachment 1484816View attachment 1484817View attachment 1484818View attachment 1484820View attachment 1484821View attachment 1484823View attachment 1484824View attachment 1484826View attachment 1484827View attachment 1484828View attachment 1484829View attachment 1484830View attachment 1484831View attachment 1484832View attachment 1484833View attachment 1484834View attachment 1484835View attachment 1484842
> View attachment 1484845View attachment 1484848


 
a very nice pictoral journey! 

what trich color percentages did you use to decide when to cut? i'm at 63 days and am itching to sacrifice the virgins but i'm holding out until mostly cloudy.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Leave a torch on next to the hanging drying watsy, this will attract the mites...then you can kill em personally. Alterantively ruib some neem oil or something that will kill them at the top of the hanging watsy. Or put vaseline and they get trapped in that...some of the methods I use.

Great looking haul Masonman.

Rolling up some Bleeseberry Kush and its lovely, real kush smell to it.

Peace,

DST


----------



## indecline (Mar 10, 2011)

1BMM

looks nice 
heard a lot of good things about DOG.
when you say 12/12 from clone, are you giving them time to root? if so how long before you flip? or how long would you recommend?
I am planning 3 weeks from cutting to flower. planning 16 under a 600. (chronic)
love to hear some recommendations from someone who has done similar.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

very cool 1badmason. it's funny how excited we all were when we first started triming our very own buds. now i sigh, say fuck and get to work! 

i love that drying rack and am going to order a couple today. it will beat drying like this: lol



i just called my local hydro store. they have these racks in stock! i don't know why i never thought to use one before. i must have been high!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Leave a torch on next to the hanging drying watsy, this will attract the mites...then you can kill em personally. Alterantively ruib some neem oil or something that will kill them at the top of the hanging watsy. Or put vaseline and they get trapped in that...some of the methods I use.
> 
> Great looking haul Masonman.
> 
> ...


i've never seen a mite or anything else except for fungus gnats! 
maybe they don't like dry hot areas?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> 1BMM
> 
> looks nice
> heard a lot of good things about DOG.
> ...


 
sounds like a plan. at 3 weeks they should have a root or 2. i prefer to let them get well rooted myself but it will work. 

i did 16 and 18 plants under a 600 watt and it worked out fine. most people say that's way too many plants. i laugh at them.


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> sounds like a plan. at 3 weeks they should have a root or 2. i prefer to let them get well rooted myself but it will work.
> 
> i did 16 and 18 plants under a 600 watt and it worked out fine. most people say that's way too many plants. i laugh at them.


alot of 12/12 from clone,use 7"-12" clones....how big are the ones u use?
i know it depends on strain,but.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> imo plants arent designed to be flipped straight into flower tho ive done it and peeps do, you will end up with less than if youd vegged it for 3 weeks, dont think any would argue with that.


i agree you do end up with slightly less but quicker


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

DST said:


> 2-3 oz per plant on sog.....what strain produces that? I reckon if you shoot for an OZ you are doing well...but then I avoid Big Bud, Power Plant and all those other pretendicas!! lol.


i got thc bomb x bubblegum that will pull 3 and the grapefruit im doing now will pull 2 each easy


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> alot of 12/12 from clone,use 7"-12" clones....how big are the ones u use?
> i know it depends on strain,but.


i used to have mother plants and i'm aiming to start using them again but lately i take clones just before i flip them into flower so they grow for at least 2 months. i have 32 clones now and they're from 8 to 16" but i haven't tied them down yet. i'll do that as soon as i stop being lazy. i keep them smallish in 16 ounce plastic cups until i move them into 2 or 3 gallon bags and flip into flower.

when i took them from mums, i'd let them grow for a month before putting them in flower. most were fairly small after a month. they don't grow much in a month from the time you clip them and put them into a pot. i never take huge clones though.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> a very nice pictoral journey!
> 
> what trich color percentages did you use to decide when to cut? i'm at 63 days and am itching to sacrifice the virgins but i'm holding out until mostly cloudy.


 Thanks fatboy  I like to chop @ 1/3 clear 1/3 cloudy and 1/3 amber if I can, just eases my ocd lol.



fatboyOGOF said:


> very cool 1badmason. it's funny how excited we all were when we first started triming our very own buds. now i sigh, say fuck and get to work!
> 
> i love that drying rack and am going to order a couple today. it will beat drying like this: lol
> 
> ...


I used the drying racks before when I used to use my grow room as a drying room so I could control the temp and rh exactly where I wanted it (rh=60% and temp= 65.F, but now I use a small makeshift room out of pond liner and they wont fit in it. If or when I have a room dedicated to drying again I will bust them out for sure.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks fatboy  I like to chop @ 1/3 clear 1/3 cloudy and 1/3 amber if I can, just eases my ocd lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Whodat I think i might invest in a drying rack. I still got quite a ways to go


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 10, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> nice harvest there 1BMM. I like the drying rack, but if you kept your plants in long stalks and hung them, the mites would go to the uppermost point and gather in a ball there (it's gross, but true). Then you can hit them with a little flame (I like my soldering torch) and exterminate them with the most extreme prejudice. Very satisfying vengeance I find. Whatever mites are on your buds now will leave once they can't suck any juices from leaves anymore, but where they go is anyone's guess.
> 
> All that said, I want one of those racks! 40 bucks, huh?


Huh i never gave that much thought shnk. The mites seem to have left the buds sos who knows where they went. Hopefuly along with all the trim. 

The drying rack i have can be purchased online from the hydro source for like $38.00 I got the large one they do have a smaller model for a bit cheaper. 



indecline said:


> 1BMM
> 
> looks nice
> heard a lot of good things about DOG.
> ...


12/12 from rooted clone is what i meant to say lol. Ive done a few plants this way and the plants seem to ripen more evenly when you got a smaller plant. Im already dreaming up ideas for my next run haha



Hotsause said:


> Nice Whodat I think i might invest in a drying rack. I still got quite a ways to go


http://www.thehydrosource.com/Trimmer_Tools_Snips/Hang_Time_Drying_Rack_Large


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 10, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i've never seen a mite or anything else except for fungus gnats!
> maybe they don't like dry hot areas?


they LOVE dry hot areas! you must have some of the best luck but if you grow from seed only and dont go outside often before going straight to your grow room then your well protected from getting mites. most people dont realize mites live outside so when your walking through grass or some bushes you can easily pick some up like that and transplant them directly into your grow. i have a good idea thats how our buddy Headsup got them, damn golfing! hahaha


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 10, 2011)

Well thank you jig for the compliment and the info. As you know I grow in soil and when I administer, how'd ya' like that word? Anyway when the girls get gravity, I give them just gravity nothing else in the water, I also try to keep my lights a foot from my plants so I also don't raise them when I do give them gravity as they suggest. This grow I have only fed my plants once a week at a third the strength recommended. Some were vegged for about five weeks a couple a week less and I only fed them three times and they look great. I flipped them last sunday and so far have given them no nutes, just some supplements, liquid karma, some molasses and mycorrhizae and of course silica and hygrozyme and one dose of cal-mag so far for the entire grow. I don't like to give them P during the transition from veg to flowering for at least a week to try to help keep the stretch under control. It's really been in the last day where I'm noticing they are starting to stretch. I got in late from work and only had a few minutes before lights out but I noticed it immediately from this morning when the lights came on.

cof, my extrema is a male. I'm not sure if I'm going to yank it or what? The problem is that the other plants I have going are feminized and I don't want to pollinate a feminized plant, something or other about weird genetics. I've thought about freezing it but I think it's just going to go and I'll wait to get some pollen when I do a complete regular seed grow. Damn shame too, I was thinking if any of them turn out male I hope it's the extrema. Nice looking plant. Nice internodal spacing and nice side branching. I'll get a couple of pics before he gets killed off tomorrow. The pics, not the execution.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 10, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Thanks for the likes i really do appreciate them it's been a long journey from that first grow under cfl's and the more i do the more help i get the better i become..So thanks...Peace


You're gonna' love this thread stinky, stick around and your head will be exploding trying to absorb all the knowledge here.



duchieman said:


> Hey stinkbudd1, welcome to the thread. I stopped by your thread to have a quick look and will definitely get back there. You'll find a few guys growing Sannies here too, including myself. I've got Jack Hammers, Extrema's and a couple of Cheeseberry Haze. Most of them are not much older than yours, only a couple of weeks or so. I'm sure the others will chime in too.
> 
> Duchie


Sannie here too, Shackzilla, Killing Fields, Extrema, Herijuana x big white and Hericules.




duchieman said:


> Haha, very good. The 600 seems to be pretty "Old Guy" friendly.


cof, what do ya' think about that comment? I'll have you young guys know, us old guys forgot more stuff than we remember.



spoad said:


> Just a quick question for you guys at club 600,will putting a blue mystic into 12/12 from seed affect the overall yeild and quality of the plant,im a bit unsure as ive had conflicting answers on the subject,people say that you get same yeild and quality and others say you get less yeild but same quality,please could you help clarify my question,thanks and peace out....;.)


Yield not quality.



shnkrmn said:


> nice harvest there 1BMM. I like the drying rack, but if you kept your plants in long stalks and hung them, the mites would go to the uppermost point and gather in a ball there (it's gross, but true). Then you can hit them with a little flame (I like my soldering torch) and exterminate them with the most extreme prejudice. Very satisfying vengeance I find. Whatever mites are on your buds now will leave once they can't suck any juices from leaves anymore, but where they go is anyone's guess.
> 
> All that said, I want one of those racks! 40 bucks, huh?


Nice description of the death process, death to mites. Masonman did ya' get that rack from htg?



fatboyOGOF said:


> i've never seen a mite or anything else except for fungus gnats!
> maybe they don't like dry hot areas?


How do you deal with the dryness out there? Do you use a humidifier?

One last thing from this page. Masonman, I agree about the dog, some of the stickiest bud I've grown. Even cured it keeps its stickiness. Thank you seed fairy.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 10, 2011)

Fatboy, I've been holding this neville's haze and hawaiian snow for over a year. Last year I grew an Arjan's haze #1 that was superb, pure rocket fuel, real hazy tasting, almost metallic. Twelve weeks of torture it was, almost thirteen. I guess I'm just a sucker for punishment cause the neville's haze could take fourteen weeks. To me, it's worth the wait. I can tell ya' the acapulco gold I just finished smoking was not gold but it was pretty good. I didn't grow it but I do have a feminized seed of it. I can remember some of the gold from the old days being so golden if you dropped your wedding ring into a pile of bud it would disappear. I once had the pleasure of smoking some weed straight back from vietnam, it came home in a pair of speakers from one of my friends return to the states. Some good weed from the old days, people think the weed is better today, I disagree. The whole problem with a lot of people who think that, they weren't smoking weed in 67/68'.


----------



## indecline (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive had clones in my tent going 12/12 from cutting, took about 3 weeks to root in soil before they did anything.

Ive been asking so much because i want to get it running right from the start. dont want to do a few runs before i find out the right veg time.
Because i want perpetual I need to take cuttings from mothers. 

out of your own experience, what would you recommend for size of cutting and rooting time.

Plan is take the clones from mothers (no idea about size) veg for 3 weeks and then flower for 9.
thats for the heads up about them fitting, hopefully its ok
just wondering what size clones might work best for this.

I dont like asking so much but its the first time ive tried perpetual sog so i want to make a good crack of it first time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Fatboy, I've been holding this neville's haze and hawaiian snow for over a year. Last year I grew an Arjan's haze #1 that was superb, pure rocket fuel, real hazy tasting, almost metallic. Twelve weeks of torture it was, almost thirteen. I guess I'm just a sucker for punishment cause the neville's haze could take fourteen weeks. To me, it's worth the wait. I can tell ya' the acapulco gold I just finished smoking was not gold but it was pretty good. I didn't grow it but I do have a feminized seed of it. I can remember some of the gold from the old days being so golden if you dropped your wedding ring into a pile of bud it would disappear. I once had the pleasure of smoking some weed straight back from vietnam, it came home in a pair of speakers from one of my friends return to the states. Some good weed from the old days, people think the weed is better today, I disagree. The whole problem with a lot of people who think that, they weren't smoking weed in 67/68'.


 Or maybe back in 68 your tolerance was a lot lower than it is 40 years later


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> Ive had clones in my tent going 12/12 from cutting, took about 3 weeks to root in soil before they did anything.
> 
> Ive been asking so much because i want to get it running right from the start. dont want to do a few runs before i find out the right veg time.
> Because i want perpetual I need to take cuttings from mothers.
> ...


idk who your askin,but ill bite...
it really comes down to *strain,*and what light you are going to veg with.
for me the grapegod strain grows real fast under t-5s,and roots in like 8 days.
i do not have the room for mom plants,so i do clones of clones,i veg plants till 12",bout 4 weeks,take clones off plants,
put in dome,and repeat....my clones are about,4" with 2 nodes.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 10, 2011)

The pics are out of control today, damn!
1BMM, Whodat, Jig, and it goes on and on I feel. I have been wanting one of those drying racks for a few months now and have just not bought one for some stupid reason. I'll be getting one soon though.

I agree with 1BMM on the Dog being the stickiest bud I've grown or trimmed to date. The first one I pulled down caught me off guard a little with how frosty and sticky it was. The second was every bit as frosty and sticky but was completely riddled with seeds. I found a couple nanners while trimming it today that opened. I don't know I missed them but did and will now pay the price 
The PH has a few seeds in it, the headband too and the JH had just a couple that I found. Those are what was in the tent but most of the plants in the 4x8 scrog had seeds to some degree too and I am now thinking it may have come from the dog and not the afghan kush plants that got spluffed by the RBC.

Anyone like to speculate on how likely it is that there would still be some viable pollen on them that could be blown off by the fan 4 weeks or so after they got spluffed and had been sprayed an easy dozen times with insect spray? I'd really like to know so I can have a better idea of what the seeds are in these buds.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 10, 2011)

well its bin a bit cause my net has bin down but here are the strawberry cough figure i should post it before my net drops out again.

they really seem to like my design  getting nice and bushy, just topped them before the pic


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2011)

looks good masterflash  whats your ppm and ph looking like? I ask because Im just starting hydro for the first time. From what Iv read they like a lower ph of like 5.7 during flower but veg they like it a little higher around 6.1ish correct? and at the stage yours are in your prob giving them damn near full nutes, if not full nutes?

edit: temp too, water around 66-67?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2011)

Anybody want to chime in???? lol wow, I never thought Id say that in the 600


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> looks good masterflash  whats your ppm and ph looking like? I ask because Im just starting hydro for the first time. From what Iv read they like a lower ph of like 5.7 during flower but veg they like it a little higher around 6.1ish correct? and at the stage yours are in your prob giving them damn near full nutes, if not full nutes?
> 
> edit: temp too, water around 66-67?


PH i adjust to 5.5 and then let it float up to 6 then adjust again to 5.5 the plants take up diff nutes at diff PH levels

PPM is at 1100 right now i go full 1400 2 weeks before 12/12 always best to give to little then to much 

water temps sit at 70 -72 F

cab temps 80.5 - 35%RH
dark temps 73.5 - 25%RH
as for the higher ph thing in flowering it may be true but im not sure. 
hope that helps


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Huh i never gave that much thought shnk. The mites seem to have left the buds sos who knows where they went. Hopefuly along with all the trim.
> 
> The drying rack i have can be purchased online from the hydro source for like $38.00 I got the large one they do have a smaller model for a bit cheaper.
> 
> ...


 My local store has the rack in grwwn for $35, might get it this summer when the time comes!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> PH i adjust to 5.5 and then let it float up to 6 then adjust again to 5.5 the plants take up diff nutes at diff PH levels
> 
> PPM is at 1100 right now i go full 1400 2 weeks before 12/12 always best to give to little then to much
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info bro! appreciate it much


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2011)

interesting, would love to see pics of 3 oz sog plants please. Do you grow these as commercial strains? You must be hitting like 2g/watt if you are pulling those numbers. Very good stuff Del.
I must say, the SSH would pull that in a sog, but the way the one I got growing now is, it's gonna take about 26 weeks to finish, lol.ffs.



del66666 said:


> i got thc bomb x bubblegum that will pull 3 and the grapefruit im doing now will pull 2 each easy


----------



## brick20 (Mar 11, 2011)

600w type shit:


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel like a let down Next round will be Both of my Dogs along with another strain my seed collection is so damn big right now i have no idea what i want to do.


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

U must of been excited brick, this was the only pic in focus lol. I need to get me self a digi balast lol.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 11, 2011)

DST said:


> interesting, would love to see pics of 3 oz sog plants please. Do you grow these as commercial strains? You must be hitting like 2g/watt if you are pulling those numbers. Very good stuff Del.
> I must say, the SSH would pull that in a sog, but the way the one I got growing now is, it's gonna take about 26 weeks to finish, lol.ffs.


not 2g a watt dry mate, only got 7 under at the mo, 3 will go around 1-1.5 dry each and 4 will go 2 oz plus each. ive done orange bud, northern lights, thc bomb, bubblegum, white shark, grapefruit, hash bomb, ultra skunk .also got royal hash plant and lemon skunk on go now.......have you had a look in my bubblebomb album to see how big they get, the one next to the 2 litre coke bottle?


----------



## brick20 (Mar 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> U must of been excited brick, this was the only pic in focus lol. I need to get me self a digi balast lol.



hell ya, hate waiting only took 4days to come, im away from the normal garden location, here i have a 600w and 400w, then another 400w back at the spot in the states, plus a shit load of CFL's extension cords,Y-Splitters, Timers....

when all is in one spot should be a badass op with all the genes i have....


----------



## indecline (Mar 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> idk who your askin,but ill bite...
> it really comes down to *strain,*and what light you are going to veg with.
> for me the grapegod strain grows real fast under t-5s,and roots in like 8 days.
> i do not have the room for mom plants,so i do clones of clones,i veg plants till 12",bout 4 weeks,take clones off plants,
> put in dome,and repeat....my clones are about,4" with 2 nodes.


Cheers, yeah i dont really know what i was asking TBH a little baked.
Sorry for all the questions, just wanted a better incite for the perpetual grow.
Mainly i couldnt see 4 inch clones rooting and being large enough to grow a decent amount of bud with 9 weeks flower, and filling 1 square foot after only 3 weeks from cutting.

Ill just try it and see, didnt want to waste time experimenting thats all.
cheers


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubble cloner.





Root porn.






























The next set of pics is just after I potted them.



















The next set of pics there in my veg room under the T5 fluorescent lights. They will veg there until round 2 is finished in the flower room.











































Okay, so that's the end of the show folks. 

Peace and happy growing.
​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

airpots are awesome! nice clean setup dropastone man


----------



## duchieman (Mar 11, 2011)

indecline said:


> Cheers, yeah i dont really know what i was asking TBH a little baked.
> Sorry for all the questions, just wanted a better incite for the perpetual grow.
> Mainly i couldnt see 4 inch clones rooting and being large enough to grow a decent amount of bud with 9 weeks flower, and filling 1 square foot after only 3 weeks from cutting.
> 
> ...


Questions are good. They help everybody. Everybody should ask more questions, not keep them to themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

tsunami's commin to town


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice roots dropastone! I ran over to your journal to see what you use. KLN has been on my shopping list for a while. It doesn't sound like you set any speed records for getting roots but the ones you have are niiiiiice!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

What's up Peep's, not quite ready with the Pron, to put up snap's. But good to see the club 600 is still rocking 

Peace


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes indeedie this is by far the liveliest thread ive been a part of yet here, and the info is fantastic..


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the morning pr0n Dropa! looks nice 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> airpots are awesome! nice clean setup dropastone man


LOL I read this like four times and couldnt figure out why "airports" were awesome? I thought maybe it was some kind of venting in the room or you were high on crack(because no man in their right mind enjoys the airport). After reading it for the 5th time I realised it was "airpots" lol. Iv heard good things but dont see them at any grow shops that I go to... Might have to pick one up off the net and see side by side what she can do compared to a normal container, hell I might as well use smart pots at the same time and see what they can do aswell...



duchieman said:


> Questions are good. They help everybody. Everybody should ask more questions, not keep them to themselves.


 True dat ^^^ no such thing as stupid questions, just stupid people lol jkjkjk. ASK AWAY!


[email protected] said:


> tsunami's commin to town


 ????????????? should I put on my bathing suit?


shnkrmn said:


> Nice roots dropastone! I ran over to your journal to see what you use. KLN has been on my shopping list for a while. It doesn't sound like you set any speed records for getting roots but the ones you have are niiiiiice!


They do look nice, I tried bubble clones but mine kept developing brown slime on the stems and they never rooted... I think the 17yr old cooler I decided to butcher was leaking light. I'll try again after sealing it up and getting some DM Zone.



Cindyguygrower said:


> What's up Peep's, not quite ready with the Pron, to put up snap's. But good to see the club 600 is still rocking
> 
> Peace





stinkbudd1 said:


> Yes indeedie this is by far the liveliest thread ive been a part of yet here, and the info is fantastic..


ROCK ON 600!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 11, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> they LOVE dry hot areas! you must have some of the best luck but if you grow from seed only and dont go outside often before going straight to your grow room then your well protected from getting mites. most people dont realize mites live outside so when your walking through grass or some bushes you can easily pick some up like that and transplant them directly into your grow. i have a good idea thats how our buddy Headsup got them, damn golfing! hahaha


 
huh. since i never had any i just assumed they didn't live around here. thanks for the info. i'll definately be careful about what i bring into the grow room.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 11, 2011)

CRAP!

i use a 250 MH for veg. i unplugged it this morning and now it won't start up again. i have only used it for less than a year.

good thing i have some high output flouros i can put them under until i figure out if it's the bulb or the lumatex ballast. after i bought this i found out how often the lumatex's crapped out but i thought those were mostly higher wattges. 

i got a better ballast for the 600!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> How do you deal with the dryness out there? Do you use a humidifier?


i used a humidifier for years but stopped for some reason or other. after i water, the humidity is in the 50s for a couple days but normal is probably 35 or so which is not a healthy humidity for people let alone plants. 

i'm going to get another humidifier this week. thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Fatboy, I've been holding this neville's haze and hawaiian snow for over a year. Last year I grew an Arjan's haze #1 that was superb, pure rocket fuel, real hazy tasting, almost metallic. Twelve weeks of torture it was, almost thirteen. I guess I'm just a sucker for punishment cause the neville's haze could take fourteen weeks. To me, it's worth the wait. I can tell ya' the acapulco gold I just finished smoking was not gold but it was pretty good. I didn't grow it but I do have a feminized seed of it. I can remember some of the gold from the old days being so golden if you dropped your wedding ring into a pile of bud it would disappear. I once had the pleasure of smoking some weed straight back from vietnam, it came home in a pair of speakers from one of my friends return to the states. Some good weed from the old days, people think the weed is better today, I disagree. The whole problem with a lot of people who think that, they weren't smoking weed in 67/68'.


14 weeks is crazy talk! they sound like great genetics though. 

my S.A.G.E. will go to 80 days or so but that's my limit. the last 2 times i grew the sage i cut at like 65 days. i didn't mean to but i get to sacrificing the virgins and sometimes i just couldn't stop myself. lol

if i let it go to 80 days, it's going to kick my ass! 

i always chuckle when people think that pot went from shitty to great in the last few decades.
the alcapulco gold, some of the sativas from other states in mexico back then were great, panama red, any hawaiian, vietnamese black and highland and lowland thai was the shit.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Or maybe back in 68 your tolerance was a lot lower than it is 40 years later


ahh the arrogance of youth!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 11, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> 14 weeks is crazy talk! they sound like great genetics though.
> 
> my S.A.G.E. will go to 80 days or so but that's my limit. the last 2 times i grew the sage i cut at like 65 days. i didn't mean to but i get to sacrificing the virgins and sometimes i just couldn't stop myself. lol
> 
> ...


That's why I'm growing such a long flowering strain with such sativa dominance in it. Since the MH bulb came and indoor growing took off all those tropical sativas disappeared up here, so after 20 plus years I think an extra 6 weeks, even once to see, is not that long. I too now think of all the seeds I scraped off my Led Zeppelin album.


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

That hash oil lol, time to get melted


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> airpots are awesome! nice clean setup dropastone man


Thanks.



shnkrmn said:


> Nice roots dropastone! I ran over to your journal to see what you use. KLN has been on my shopping list for a while. It doesn't sound like you set any speed records for getting roots but the ones you have are niiiiiice!


Yeah I'm liking the KLN right along with the whole Dyna Gro lineup.



whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the morning pr0n Dropa! looks nice
> 
> LOL I read this like four times and couldnt figure out why "airports" were awesome? I thought maybe it was some kind of venting in the room or you were high on crack(because no man in their right mind enjoys the airport). After reading it for the 5th time I realised it was "airpots" lol. Iv heard good things but dont see them at any grow shops that I go to... Might have to pick one up off the net and see side by side what she can do compared to a normal container, hell I might as well use smart pots at the same time and see what they can do aswell...
> 
> They do look nice, I tried bubble clones but mine kept developing brown slime on the stems and they never rooted... I think the 17yr old cooler I decided to butcher was leaking light. I'll try again after sealing it up and getting some DM Zone.


So far I have no complaints with the air pots. Give em a try, what cha got to loose. Bubble cloners is all I know, never tried anything else. Like I said in my journal I think rooting times vary from strain to strain. All the other strains Ive tried normally root in ten days or less but these NL#5 were being stubborn.

Peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> So far I have no complaints with the air pots. Give em a try, what cha got to loose. Bubble cloners is all I know, never tried anything else. Like I said in my journal I think rooting times vary from strain to strain. All the other strains Ive tried normally root in ten days or less but these NL#5 were being stubborn.
> 
> Peace.


Def agree about the dif strains beeing more difficult than others and some just taking longer than others, its pretty much a fact. 
I'll try bubble cloning again for sure, I have real good results tho with rapid rooters after they've been soaked for a day and then onto a heat mat.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> That hash oil lol, time to get melted


Carefull now Westy.... maybe you should let me hold that for a few minutes


----------



## spoad (Mar 11, 2011)

now then guys.;.)..just a quick question,what do you guys think is gonna be the best strain for scrog from seed,i no clones are the best option but im wanting to do this from seed,some proven strains would be best as i dont want to just jump in and buy any old strain,has to be proven big yeilding sat dom,maybe 70-30 or something along them lines,thanks and peace out;.))


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's why I'm growing such a long flowering strain with such sativa dominance in it. Since the MH bulb came and indoor growing took off all those tropical sativas disappeared up here, so after 20 plus years I think an extra 6 weeks, even once to see, is not that long. I too now think of all the seeds I scraped off my Led Zeppelin album.


lol.

i forgot all about using those very handy album covers to clean and roll the reefer. there were some great covers. zep is my all time favorite. i used to fall asleep with zepplin 2 blaring through my 4 pound head phones. 

i'm almost tempted to grow a long flowering sativa just to see if they are anywhere close to the great stuff but i'm not a patient man. i have an extra closet and light though. i'll think about it when i make my next seed buy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 11, 2011)

Eeewwwwww......made in china.........just kidding....I'm sure they all are!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

spoad said:


> now then guys.;.)..just a quick question,what do you guys think is gonna be the best strain for scrog from seed,i no clones are the best option but im wanting to do this from seed,some proven strains would be best as i dont want to just jump in and buy any old strain,has to be proven big yeilding sat dom,maybe 70-30 or something along them lines,thanks and peace out;.))


bubblicious, not many phenos


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2011)

Mr west, youv convinced me to make some oil for the first time. After some reading I think the quickest way to make some is with acetone. Im using 1/2 tsp keif handful of trim and a little scissor hash... just for fun guys, I have enough keif to play with otherwise I wouldn't have put it in  
It's evaporating now and I'll let you guys know how it turns out....


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 11, 2011)

well i checked my girls today and i think their trying to tell me something lol


----------



## xbladex1984 (Mar 12, 2011)

hey guys how do you cope with the heat from a 600W? what sort of fans are you using? anyone in a small growroom i have a 3x3ft wide and 7ft tall and was wondering what size of extraction should i use and is there any other ways to help keep temps down? any info would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

xbladex1984 said:


> hey guys how do you cope with the heat from a 600W? what sort of fans are you using? anyone in a small growroom i have a 3x3ft wide and 7ft tall and was wondering what size of extraction should i use and is there any other ways to help keep temps down? any info would be greatly appreciated thanks.


Id use a 5" ruck or something similer with an air cooled hood cool tube type thing. U need to extract that heat out


----------



## indecline (Mar 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> That hash oil lol, time to get melted


hey,
I made has oil a while back.. all worked fine until i took the hot water from below. 
It went so hard i couldnt get it out the glass tray... infact after using a razor blade to scrape it from the glass i couldnt get it off the razor.

any ideas what went wrong?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 12, 2011)

xbladex1984 said:


> hey guys how do you cope with the heat from a 600W? what sort of fans are you using? anyone in a small growroom i have a 3x3ft wide and 7ft tall and was wondering what size of extraction should i use and is there any other ways to help keep temps down? any info would be greatly appreciated thanks.


I'm in a 3x3x8 using an air cooled hood with a 530 cfm extraction fan. My temps usually run between 77 - 82 deg. If your not using an air cooled hood or cool tube your gonna run into a lot of heat issues. Before I went to an air cooled hood I was running hi 90's.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2011)

indecline said:


> hey,
> I made has oil a while back.. all worked fine until i took the hot water from below.
> It went so hard i couldnt get it out the glass tray... infact after using a razor blade to scrape it from the glass i couldnt get it off the razor.
> 
> any ideas what went wrong?


You over-dried it. A little liquid would loosen it.


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hi peeps!! thought i'd chuck some pics up of my G13 Haze uder my 600W last pics before the chop!!





































*


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 12, 2011)

yummy !


----------



## duchieman (Mar 12, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> lol.
> 
> i forgot all about using those very handy album covers to clean and roll the reefer. there were some great covers. zep is my all time favorite. i used to fall asleep with zepplin 2 blaring through my 4 pound head phones.
> 
> i'm almost tempted to grow a long flowering sativa just to see if they are anywhere close to the great stuff but i'm not a patient man. i have an extra closet and light though. i'll think about it when i make my next seed buy.


I'm looking for a strain that will flower like this. How long would you wait for this one?


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, here are some pic's of the Widow Big Bud harvest.
Managed to get 4 of the 6 trimmed and racked late last nigh with 2 more to go this morning.


----------



## indecline (Mar 12, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I'm in a 3x3x8 using an air cooled hood with a 530 cfm extraction fan. My temps usually run between 77 - 82 deg. If your not using an air cooled hood or cool tube your gonna run into a lot of heat issues. Before I went to an air cooled hood I was running hi 90's.


Yeah I dont run cooled hood or cool tube, I have a fan blowing the heat away from the bulb and the bottom corner of the tent pinned open about 1 foot from the ground. I have a small fan sucking air from an open window.
I have temps from 75 to 85 depending on outdoor temps.

Problem being that cooled hoods can be pricey round here.



curious old fart said:


> You over-dried it. A little liquid would loosen it.
> 
> 
> cof


How would i overdry it? take it off the heat and leave a little butane in it? surely not?



PUKKA BUD said:


> *Hi peeps!! thought i'd chuck some pics up of my G13 Haze uder my 600W last pics before the chop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 12, 2011)

If you used butane to make it then you probably needed to add a little liquid to it after and let it sit for a few. It will absorb some of the liquid and become an oil again and then you're good to go.


----------



## indecline (Mar 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> If you used butane to make it then you probably needed to add a little liquid to it after and let it sit for a few. It will absorb some of the liquid and become an oil again and then you're good to go.


wouldnt have worked, when it came to clean it i filled it with water, soap, washing up liquid, you name it.

nothing loosened it. had to throw it out.

whats the best substance to make it with? maybe the butane i used wasnt pure enough.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> *Hi peeps!! thought i'd chuck some pics up of my G13 Haze uder my 600W last pics before the chop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is purely beautiful!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't tried the butane method yet myself so was figuring it would be similar to other methods but I guess not, eh? I did the alcohol method and used 100 proof Vodka the first time with decent results and everclear the next with good results. Just takes longer since it needs to soak for long periods of time before straining and evaporating the alcohol off. Was killer shit though and I left mine thin enough to be put into drinks and stuff. Only evaporated a little of it enough to be smoked and that was so my neighbor could try it out.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I figured out why my lower leaves keep dying.
I checked my run-off ph after feeding, as I always do.
Then I decided to check the ppm of the run-off.
It was 1500-1850.
So should I flush with ph'd water now??


----------



## indecline (Mar 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I haven't tried the butane method yet myself so was figuring it would be similar to other methods but I guess not, eh? I did the alcohol method and used 100 proof Vodka the first time with decent results and everclear the next with good results. Just takes longer since it needs to soak for long periods of time before straining and evaporating the alcohol off. Was killer shit though and I left mine thin enough to be put into drinks and stuff. Only evaporated a little of it enough to be smoked and that was so my neighbor could try it out.


ahh i wasnt aware you could use that, ill give it a try in a few weeks when i harvest.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I think I figured out why my lower leaves keep dying.
> I checked my run-off ph after feeding, as I always do.
> Then I decided to check the ppm of the run-off.
> It was 1500-1850.
> So should I flush with ph'd water now??


I've ever PHed anything but my water as I fill the jugs.
I only flush once and thats about a week before harvest.

What meduim are you using and wht nute system ?
Some soils come with way to may additives so you will never be able to "flush it all out before you kil the plant..


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> *Hi peeps!! thought i'd chuck some pics up of my G13 Haze uder my 600W last pics before the chop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This a a beautiful plant for sure


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> *Hi peeps!! thought i'd chuck some pics up of my G13 Haze uder my 600W last pics before the chop!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Pukka!
The plant in the last pic is so big it has it's own weather system!
Good job!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD lol! very very nice brotha


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

Buddy Ganga said:


> I've ever PHed anything but my water as I fill the jugs.
> I only flush once and thats about a week before harvest.
> 
> What meduim are you using and wht nute system ?
> Some soils come with way to may additives so you will never be able to "flush it all out before you kil the plant..


 I use Sunshine mix 4. Soil-less peat moss pearlite and lime etc...
I use Ionoic grow at 800-850 ppm


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice setup Dstone, how ya' like those rope ratchet hangers? I use those too, love em'.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Nice setup Dstone, how ya' like those rope ratchet hangers? I use those too, love em'.


I love the rope ratchets and don't plan on using anything else. Before I had the ratchets I used a pair of those useless yoyo's until they found there way into the trash. IMO they aint good for nothing except filling up the local landfill.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 12, 2011)

i'm bored so here's some pics! i really need to get a tripod. 

22 plants. F2s I made from original breeders seeds. i've grown them all before. i'm drooling but i've hidden the clippers so i don't cut too early. 


i'm growing S.A.G.E., super silver haze and a little known but lovely genetic called swiss bliss. it's day 65 of flower. trichs still clear and cloudy. not an amber in sight so i'm thinking i'm going to be harvesting from 70 days up to 85 or so. i'm hoping to find a mum of each. if not, i'll throw some more seeds in until i hit gold. i've got plenty of seeds! 


swiss bliss; some of the best smelling reefer i ever had was swiss bliss. this one is close. can you smell her? 




super silver haze. this one is the sativa pheno and the hairs have barely started turning color. trichs are all clear. she better be ready around 80/85 days or else! 


another silver haze looks kind of like the one above buy her coloring is coming along nicely. i don't like sticking stakes into the soil this late but she seems a bit top heavy! 







and last but not least the S.A.G.E. . i love the S.A.G.E. 
they are going to go for 75/80 days maybe a bit more.













random pics



beth O. the lovely Mrs howard stern!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 12, 2011)

fatboy, there's a few in there that stand out from the others, for sure!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 12, 2011)

They definitely don't do a good job of holding up typical air cooled hoods. They seem to work fine for the light cooltubes I use but have taken the air cooled hood down that was hanging from a pair. I felt like it could come crashing down anytime, LOL. I picked up two pair of those ratchet ones too. They seem a lot more durable and easier to use. They're a lot like motorcycle tie downs but smaller.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2011)

fatboy 
Nice looking bud.



cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> fatboy
> Nice looking bud.
> 
> 
> ...


 
i'm hoping to sacrifice her in a a week or so. how do i make my pictures that big??

p.s.
the OF in my name stands for old fart!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm hoping to sacrifice her in a a week or so. how do i make my pictures that big??
> 
> p.s.
> the OF in my name stands for old fart!


left click to enlarge and then right click copy, then right click paste, then preview post...I think. old farts unite


cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> left click to enlarge and then right click copy, then right click paste, then preview post...I think. old farts unite
> 
> 
> cof


 
cool. thanks.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 12, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm hoping to sacrifice her in a a week or so. how do i make my pictures that big??
> 
> _*p.s.
> the OF in my name stands for old fart!*_


Go figure.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 12, 2011)

indecline said:


> wouldnt have worked, when it came to clean it i filled it with water, soap, washing up liquid, you name it.
> 
> nothing loosened it. had to throw it out.
> 
> whats the best substance to make it with? maybe the butane i used wasnt pure enough.


 Just had my first try at BHO.....was fun to do!!!!!......ordered this






Used Vector Butane....quintuple refined!!!!!!

Used a Pyrex casserole dish to catch....let bubble off on it's own.....put on heat pad on high for 30min......then threw in the oven on 150* for 8min........scrapped off so easy....like caramel!!!!!!!

Was gonna take pics of me making it but it's kinda hard to take the pics and run the can at the same time.....and the wife is 7 1/2 months pregnant so I didn't want her around the butane....so maybe next time......used trim on my first two runs that was frosty but not the highest quality trim....next run(next few runs) I'm using the popcorn buds on the Warlock I just harvested....got about 3ozs of the p-corn and airybuds and It's frosty as hell....gonna be a bigass glob of oil each run....can't wait till it's dry!!!!!


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is my setup, only got one plant in there atm as the rest are in process of germ and veg, long storym who cares. Any way its a TAhoe Og about a week from chop.
Running 2 600 watt cool tubes with a 6" inline for air cooling, 6" inline for scrubber exhaust, and 6" booster fan for active intake. Only running one 600 atm as 1200 is overkill for one plant, when i get the ladies in there i will runn both lights and have the cool tubes fully hooked up. Enjoy
[video=youtube;SNRXQMwaOKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNRXQMwaOKU[/video]


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got my second flower tent. Finally able to tear down the plastic and really grow some healthy nugs.

600 watt/dig air cooled hood with CO2 in a 5 x 5 tent.



Here is a little nug from my last harvest. White widow x Big bud


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2011)

Wut up 600! This blueberry haze will start jarring and burping tomorrow,
the samples are smoking real nice 
















Also a peek at the hydro under 2-600ds
both digilux bulbs on nextgen ballasts 
one MH one HPS  AK47...rapid RDWC...technaflora nutes...co2...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 13, 2011)

Alright gang, Damn Whodat, nice B Haze man! 'Someone's chill-axing today lol'
So, starting to get my flowering on and selcting the she's from he's and hope to be showing some funk sooooooon!

Peace
cindy


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 13, 2011)

lookin dankelicious whodat


----------



## duchieman (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey 600! I just spent the last couple of days updating my thread, mostly so I could get up all my new Sannie gear so my fairy can see how well they are doing. So I would like to send a shout out to him and invite everyone by to check it out. I whacked though and heading to bed soon but I'll leave you with this shot. It's a seed I got from my hermied bagseed bitch that I left in with 3 Jack Hammer males to be spewed all over and left to ripen. She's quite interesting looking and it's not going away yet. 



View attachment 1491013

Have a good one dudes
Duchie


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone!
Just like to say i have joined the 600 Club!
Had an old wardrobe in my room which had clothes and crap in it but i never used it, so i drilled a few holes, lined it top to bottom with diamond reflective sheeting and whacked a 600w in there! 
2 in Waterfarms Pineapple Express & Blue Widow, 4 in Soil; Pineapple Express, Smile, OG Kush #18, LSD
Size is 115cm x 45cm x 220cm tall. Humidity 36-56. Temps 19.c off 28c on. Max 31c.

*2 weeks 12/12*
[video=youtube;Tm_9SD7VSis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Tm_9SD7VSis[/video]

Show some love and drop by my thread 
I will take all the help i can get! 
Taking clones later on today, gunna have a hell of a lot of Pineapple Express ones, thing grows so bushy!

Peace & Love 

TD


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks idecline, fatboyOGOF, shrigpiece



DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, Pukka!
> The plant in the last pic is so big it has it's own weather system!
> Good job!


Cheers bro she's 3ft bang on so small and fat lol!!



whodatnation said:


> PUKKA BUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD lol! very very nice brotha


Thanks mate!!!

Heres some harvest pics



*
































*​


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2011)

Good looking harvest.

cof


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> fatboy, there's a few in there that stand out from the others, for sure!


You noticed that too? I thought they were subliminal messages.


----------



## indecline (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice harvest there, looking good.

Guys im a bit stuck and need a little advice.
turns out i didnt get the house i wanted so ive decided to stick around in our flat while my misses is at uni.
bad thing is i have to forget about my plans for the huge grow room i wanted in the new house.

all i have room for in here is 2 4x4 tents.
but ive been racking my brain on how to utilize it.

obvious thing would be a veg and a flower right, 600 in each.
hydro and clones? thinking of this for the flower.wilma 16 site drip feed.


well either this or a smaller system, but i would like to try 1 clone per square foot. see if its better than 6 or 9.

the veg tent confuses me though, i want to grow with clones. and for 16 plants ill be needing a couple of mothers and an area for the clones (in rockwool)?

would i just have the rockwool on a tray and water by hand or should i buy another drip system? 
any ideas?
like i said hydro is all new to me and if im going to spend all that money then i want to get the right set up.

i would love any help and of course ill give rep.
got about 3 weeks before i set it up so i want to have all details sorted before then.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

i'm close to harvest so i started brushing up on the best practices. it's clear to me that refreshing my memory on such things once a year would be in my best interests. i got lazy and my last crop dried too quick and barely any cure. i'm guessing many of you have stumbled on this thread about using a hygrometer to check on humidity levels in your curing jars/bags/room. i'm on post 206 of a 1000 post thread and it's been remarkably helpful. i've ordered hygrometers and a humidifier. ima do it like it should be done! 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237

if you grow, i'd HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU READ IT!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> You noticed that too? I thought they were subliminal messages.


someone should come up with a perfume that smelled like some of the amazing odors that come from our favorite plant. ladies could use it to stand out in a crowd and attract that cute stoner dude! 

the skunk smell would attract the most guys but would probably be frowned upon by all the stiffs!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

PUKKA! i can smell it! 

i love that criss crossed string set up! one more trick to add to my book!

what's the RH in your drying room?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2011)

All Jarred Up 



 1BMM


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Good looking harvest.
> 
> cof


Cheers cof!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> All Jarred Up
> 
> 
> 
> 1BMM


 
that looks so nice!

i've bought one quart ball jars twice in the last month. both times the checkout lady asked me what i was canning. i have learned that people always ask nosy questions so i have a stock answer. 

I have no idea what they are for, she told me to buy them and i don't ask. 

they always nod knowingly. there is no she at the moment. life is just so much calmer living alone. 


i do that for perlite too! 

the lady who asked me why i was buying the perlite (those huge bags) said the last guy said he bought it to store turtle eggs! turtle eggs? :laugh:


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> PUKKA! i can smell it!
> 
> i love that criss crossed string set up! one more trick to add to my book!
> 
> what's the RH in your drying room?


Cheers bro!!.its around 45% at min gunna get it down lower soon


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers bro!!.its around 45% at min gunna get it down lower soon


not lower brother, if anything maybe you want it a bit higher! i only grow for me and don't have any time constraints so this works for me. maybe not you. 

please read this thread. at least the first few posts. it's changed my views on things and i've been doing this for like 17 years now.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> PUKKA! i can smell it!
> 
> i love that criss crossed string set up! one more trick to add to my book!
> 
> what's the RH in your drying room?



agreed indeed! hey pukka, just my thoughts but I thout Id share, the fan shouldn't be b;owing on the buds... unless you have to qick dry them. m2c


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2011)

Seven days in and the Ladies look Happy.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

Your gonna have some nice budage worm  love sog


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys the fans not blowin on them now sorted that earlier and ill turn my exhoust fan down a little that should raise humidity cheers


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

i need to give out more rep! 

those fans will dry that lovely reefer in a couple days. WAY too quick!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> that looks so nice!
> 
> i've bought one quart ball jars twice in the last month. both times the checkout lady asked me what i was canning. i have learned that people always ask nosy questions so i have a stock answer.
> 
> ...


*I have been just telling nosey people I GROW POT!!! Been hiding in the shadows for most of my life and decided not to hide anymore. If you want to put me in jail for a Plant well then lock my ass up. Time has come to stand up a say Fuck You to Prohibition.*


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

Soo fatboyogof, what did you do with all of your time before you found the 600? lol just jokes my friend, Iv had to peel my fingers off the comp to get away from this thread... actually I need to do that now and get some shite done!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Soo fatboyogof, what did you do with all of your time before you found the 600? lol just jokes my friend, Iv had to peel my fingers off the comp to get away from this thread... actually I need to do that now and get some shite done!


lol

i started posting on grow boards in 1994. so i don't do it much anymore. i go through posting spurts though! i go for months without posting then go on a tear for a bit. 

this is the tear! you'll miss me when i'm hiding in my cave again!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> *I have been just telling nosey people I GROW POT!!! Been hiding in the shadows for most of my life and decided not to hide anymore. If you want to put me in jail for a Plant well then lock my ass up. Time has come to stand up a say Fuck You to Prohibition.*


more power to you brother! i live in sherrif joe country. ima stay low till i die!

i know one thing for sure, the laws that allow med reefer can be changed next election cycle. i'm not telling anybody. unless she's really cute!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> more power to you brother! i live in sherrif joe country. ima stay low till i die!
> 
> i know one thing for sure, the laws that allow med reefer can be changed next election cycle. i'm not telling anybody. unless she's really cute!


I hear ya man, I am lucky enough to live in a state with MMJ and it just seems silly for people to hide anymore. We have over 100 Pot Stores within a 10 mile radius of my town. And i think I'm getting Grumpier in my old age. Damn kids get off my Lawn!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Go figure.


Good enough old fart, from one to another. So what's the og part stand for?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Good enough old fart, from one to another. So what's the og part stand for?


 
stands for overgrow! 

i was an overgrow old fart named fatboy and now i'm an older old fart! i followed the great and mighty shabang from laughing moon to overgrow. i've been around for awhile. lol


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm close to harvest so i started brushing up on the best practices. it's clear to me that refreshing my memory on such things once a year would be in my best interests. i got lazy and my last crop dried too quick and barely any cure. i'm guessing many of you have stumbled on this thread about using a hygrometer to check on humidity levels in your curing jars/bags/room. i'm on post 206 of a 1000 post thread and it's been remarkably helpful. i've ordered hygrometers and a humidifier. ima do it like it should be done!
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237
> 
> if you grow, i'd HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU READ IT!


I read it highly since you highly recommended it. I also ordered two of them, thanks for the info.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I read it highly since you highly recommended it. I also ordered two of them, thanks for the info.


dude i'm losing my mind over this. hygrometers? so simple. such a great idea and i have been keeping my reefer way too dry. i can't wait to see how things turn out this round. 

i'm at 66 days flower, i got the one digital one he recommends and i got 3 analog hygrometers recommended later in the thread. they were $6.00 apiece. 

i have 22 plants and i have 36 quart ball jars. if they are as helpful as i think they are, i'll buy more of the digitals.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 13, 2011)

For anyone interested, you can get half gallon mason jars from ace hardware. You have to order them online and I get them shipped to the store so there is no shipping charge. It's around ten bucks for a case of six jars.

As to humidity, I try to keep mine around fifty to fifty five percent while drying my bud. It usually takes four or five days until it is crisp on the outside. At that point the stems don't snap but you can feel they are drying. I would rather jar them too moist than too dry.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 13, 2011)

peace


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2011)

that LS looks mighty good shrig.
i had about an ounce of it and i loved it, i also got about 15 seeds of her that i am just waiting to grow


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> that LS looks mighty good shrig.
> i had about an ounce of it and i loved it, i also got about 15 seeds of her that i am just waiting to grow


Its my favourite plant, Its the best in the garden. Thanks for the comment. 2 weeks and in gonna be chopping or very close to chopping. Bud porn to come! Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 13, 2011)

your filed in very nice, most sativa grows i see are always lanky with lots of smaller buds, it could be yours is just great or ive just seen some shitty sativa grows


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 13, 2011)

my last sativa was a pile o shit. I must admit im impressed with the LS. GHS ain't so bad, im gonna grow it again after i empty my veg room.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 13, 2011)

This is stuck in my head for some reason, lol.

[video=youtube;9iXz7vTGVuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iXz7vTGVuw[/video]
It played on a station I have set up on last.fm


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 13, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> View attachment 1491821View attachment 1491822





shrigpiece said:


> View attachment 1491823View attachment 1491824View attachment 1491825View attachment 1491826peace


Nice bunch to got there shrig. Got myself a lonely lemon skunk bean in storage i think i'll wait till i get some more before giving them ago. hows the yield on it?

copied a bit from log:
* Update wk 6 -4wks flower (2morrow)

Took a look at the Dog plants leavesand i can see more signs of leaf damage, im not sure whats eating away at my plant and why only this one? I took a look threw my scope and can see some sort of bug on it. Going to hot box it 2morrow and spray with bug spray(cant remember the name).Apart from that the gardens looking good the Blue cheese looks like its going to spread out every where its going to need alot of tying up when it buds the stems are alot thicker than the normal cheese so it might be a bit more sturdy.The dog has some long spaced out branches not the best to take cuts from i took a few today anyway abit later in to flowering than i would like.
Got some Ghe ripen -anybody used it? Did you notice any difference in wieght or taste?
Heres some pic:





 *​ *




Attached Thumbnails* * *


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 13, 2011)

That room looks lovely good work!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

Great healthy plants DR. G Dre! are you a real doctor bro? could you like perscribe some drugs for me? I tell what, I'll give you half of everything bro....... lol thats tommy chong at the end of dres' cronic 2001.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

Well the oil turned out nice  after my second attempt  its ontop of my first attempt lol Im guessing i didnt give it enough time to dissolve and my kief turned into soft pliable hash. The second time I let it sit overnight and it did the trick. I used a handful of mixed popcorn and trim and ended up with 1.3 g of this stick mess.













And some Curing Blueberry haze, Im currently trying to reveg a portion of one of those ladies to keep the genes... not looking so good lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 13, 2011)

I had to meet someone today in a center where there happened to be some collectives so afterward I went into a couple and talked to them about taking meds off my hands. I have to say, one had a VERY intimidating owner and that guy turned out to be the nicest of the bunch. He said he'd like some samples of my stuff and then we'll talk pricing so I'm going to take him some once its cured for a bit. 

Anyway, just thought I'd throw that out there as another example of not judging a book by its cover.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

heres a shot of some of the skywalker roots popping out the pot! only a week after being re potted...first pic is before re potting..second pic is the new pot with roots exploding! really thinking this strain may be a keeper! the clone i took off it also rooted faster then my other strains.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2011)

man whodat,that "mess"looks sick as hell....crazy!!
good lookin bbh too.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey 600, I want to know if anyone has experienced this before. Today, for some reason, I decided it was going to be a very rainy day and set up a flush station to flush my flowering plants before their next feed. Anyway, I've been noticing a foul, sewer, creek like smell coming from my garden. I just thought it was something stale feed on the floor of the tent somewhere and I'd get at it today while I'm doing the flush. Well as I went on I noticed it getting worse and eventually narrowed it down to coming from one of my White Widows. It was coming from the soil, and coincidentally it was the one I found the mushrooms in the other day. So I started flushing her and the crap and smell that came out of this pot was horrible and starting to stink up the whole house where it was covering up the smell of the plants. I don't know for sure but I think I pumped about 15 to 20 liters through this thing before the runoff was looking and smelling half decent. Not one of the other plants is like this, they all have a typical wet soil smell. I'm wondering if it's root rot. She has about 2 weeks or so left. I'm also thinking I'm going to back off on the molasses a little and add a couple/few flushes into my grows from now on. Particularly about 1/3 to 1/2 way through flower. 

Thoughts anyone?
Thanks, Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2011)

A flush station you say...cool, I usually like to do it around week 3-4 and completely stop using molasses about 10-14 days from harvest, good to get that stuff out the plants system. Not sure about the smell tho, sounds like the good microbes are not doing so good. What kind of nutes are you using? I would (and this is just me thinking) let her dry out pretty good before the next watering, my 2c.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 13, 2011)

If you think you have a pretty solid root mass you can pop it out of the pot pretty easily and inspect the roots. Maybe that is your best bet. I personally haven't ever experienced this though. You got som StAnkr3wt son!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A flush station you say...View attachment 1492550cool, I usually like to do it around week 3-4 and completely stop using molasses about 10-14 days from harvest, good to get that stuff out the plants system. Not sure about the smell tho, sounds like the good microbes are not doing so good. What kind of nutes are you using? I would (and this is just me thinking) let her dry out pretty good before the next watering, my 2c.


yep letting her dry out sounds like a good idea, yep.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd love to have your place whodat. I'm just waiting to get out of here, where I am right now, so I can set myself up nicely too. Everything has to be so compact and collapsible right now for me. Love the shower basin idea. That would actually be good as a floor for a grow closet, then you can do everything right there. Anyway, yes I plan to let them dry out for sure, probably nothing til Wed or Thurs and then a nice feed and they should be just fine. I think they're gonna be very happy. Hell I felt better for them after such a nice bath. Thanks guys.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A flush station you say...View attachment 1492550cool, I usually like to do it around week 3-4 and completely stop using molasses about 10-14 days from harvest, good to get that stuff out the plants system. Not sure about the smell tho, sounds like the good microbes are not doing so good. What kind of nutes are you using? I would (and this is just me thinking) let her dry out pretty good before the next watering, my 2c.


Should have been... 







Another golden marketing opportunity gone to waste...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2011)

Humbolt Kush anyone?!?!?!?!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks peeps

coryb, your garage must reek of greatness  nice garden.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Should have been...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololol just noticed the bucket, you crazy hahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> heres a shot of some of the skywalker roots popping out the pot! only a week after being re potted...first pic is before re potting..second pic is the new pot with roots exploding! really thinking this strain may be a keeper! the clone i took off it also rooted faster then my other strains.


niccccce root pr0n stinky ol' red eye!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice garden coryb. You must be very happy. 

The garden. The whole garden. And nothing but.....The Garden.
[video=youtube;UfkLd6TwpuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfkLd6TwpuI&hd=1[/video]

Duchie


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Humbolt Kush anyone?!?!?!?!


 
i hate you! 


i mean great job! looks delicious!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 14, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice bunch to got there shrig. Got myself a lonely lemon skunk bean in storage i think i'll wait till i get some more before giving them ago. hows the yield on it?
> 
> copied a bit from log:
> * Update wk 6 -4wks flower (2morrow)
> ...


 
nice looking grow! they're so cute at that age!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 14, 2011)

Day 17 Of Veg








My Girls Are Moving Along Nice. Nothing but h20 so far and they seem to love it. I need to go buy some 1 Gallon or 2 Gallon Pots till they are big enough for my 7 Gallons. 6 more Days till my Super Soils ready


----------



## indecline (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sure you have all seen this but its always a good bit of porn.

http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/heaths-vertical-racks-strainguide.html

its where i got my grow room idea from. i managed 1.2g per watt
and mine was made from foil and shit soil.
if you set it up right, easy 1.5gram per watt i reckon. 
anyone have similar grows or ideas for grows. i love this style of growing.

[video=youtube;TGCbrfLneJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGCbrfLneJ4[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 14, 2011)

I want to do a bare bulb grow like that but need to get some other things handled first so I've been getting my room set up differently for now. I really like vertical grows and will eventually have mine set up again but will not be like it was before. Once I have enough documentation to legally have enough plants to fill them, my octagons will go up I think but it depends on how this other setup does. For now I can't legally have enough plants to fill a decent size octo so I'l be doing the best I can with the number I can have in conventional grows.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice HS, looking very happy indeed.

Hey everyone, been busy but have been lurking and enjoying everyones posts.

Much love,

DST


Hotsause said:


> Day 17 Of Veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indecline (Mar 14, 2011)

if i was to do it i would still have larger plants, i havnt tried doing many small clones.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

AK47 will always produce massive yields though, or is that me being facetious.

Anyhoo, a pic from the area.


1BMM, you can probably see, but on the middle left next to the plant that has just gone into flower is the remains of the RomTW (below the little pots on the shelf).

Peace, DST


----------



## indecline (Mar 14, 2011)

DST said:


> AK47 will always produce massive yields though, or is that me being facetious.
> 
> Anyhoo, a pic from the area.
> 
> ...


yeah the AK is great, i found it almost identical to the chronic, although the AK has a few more phenos. 
the chronic has 3 slightly different phenos.all great producers. the AK seemed to have many, there are some real winners in that strain.
you running them from seed or clone?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

indecline said:


> you running them from seed or clone?


Em, not quite sure what you mean. I am not growing AK47 if that was your question. I have grown NewYork47 before though. I grew that pretty much straight from seed and it produced well. not my favourite by a long shot though.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2011)

awwww you just havent had a good one yet D. I love the flavor my cut has, its like funky smoked hardwood spicyness... Hits you in the head like holyfield too


----------



## indecline (Mar 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Em, not quite sure what you mean. I am not growing AK47 if that was your question. I have grown NewYork47 before though. I grew that pretty much straight from seed and it produced well. not my favourite by a long shot though.


ahh thought the photo was an AK47 you had growing. doesnt look much like an AK47 now i think about it lol


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Humbolt Kush anyone?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that you got there who dat.. Thats looks like it'll glue ya lungs together.. what do you do with it?



DST said:


> AK47 will always produce massive yields though, or is that me being facetious.
> 
> Anyhoo, a pic from the area.
> 
> ...


Im hoping so ,i can see its flowers early than every thing else in the room. Wahts that big cola in the front DST? Looking good bro..

Fatboyogof.. I agree i think the plants look the best in there pre flower stage, i 'd have them as house plants any day..


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats the Super Silver Haze. I think it's going into about week 12 now...


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 14, 2011)

hey guys i made a small bubble cloner for my veggies and what not, and i was wondering if any one knew how long to leave the air pumps on and how far should the cut be submerged in the water.

some said to run the pump for 15 mins then off for 45 and so on and so on, others say just leave it on the whole time.

what do you hydro guys think?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 14, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys i made a small bubble cloner for my veggies and what not, and i was wondering if any one knew how long to leave the air pumps on and how far should the cut be submerged in the water.
> 
> some said to run the pump for 15 mins then off for 45 and so on and so on, others say just leave it on the whole time.
> 
> what do you hydro guys think?


I leave my pump on 24/7 and you should submerge the stems at least 2 to 3 inches into the water, depending on the size of cut you take, it could be less. Personally I don't submerge the stems at all. I just leave em just above the water line. When the bubbles break the surface the bubbles pop and spray water onto the stems and it'll keep the stems constantly wet. I like doing it that way because I feel the stems get more oxygen and it should promote faster rooting. I've done it both ways with great results, I just prefer the latter. 

Good luck.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah Id say leave the air pump on 24/7...
Im sprouting a butt load of veggies atm, gonna build the raised beds tomorrow and fill it with all my leftover soil from my mmj indoor and add some guano to it too...


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 14, 2011)

Mmmm, sour cream.

I have one bean left I'm saving of sour cream, this time she will become several shes. I absolutely loved that strain.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 14, 2011)

It's official, my extrema and my NY47 both males, they're gone to the big dump in the sky.

I don't have a garage but if I did I would want it to look just like yours, great job on the kush.

DST, tired of wating yet? The blackjack is doing lovely, first one to start flowering, she was actually showing pistils in veg. My one killing field is lagging behind the others, she is the only one not showing.

Here's a couple of pics of the extrema before I killed him. Damn shame I didn't have any regular seeded females to breed it with, it was a nice male.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 14, 2011)

DST said:


> AK47 will always produce massive yields though, or is that me being facetious.
> 
> Anyhoo, a pic from the area.
> 
> ...


 Nice Dst I bet that yields and ounce or more


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 14, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I leave my pump on 24/7 and you should submerge the stems at least 2 to 3 inches into the water, depending on the size of cut you take, it could be less. Personally I don't submerge the stems at all. I just leave em just above the water line. When the bubbles break the surface the bubbles pop and spray water onto the stems and it'll keep the stems constantly wet. I like doing it that way because I feel the stems get more oxygen and it should promote faster rooting. I've done it both ways with great results, I just prefer the latter.
> 
> Good luck.


 thanks alot man, i will follow what you just said.
i am trying to root a pine apple so i can have a few of the plants and make my own some day. i will also be trying to clone other stuff in it as well.



whodatnation said:


> Yeah Id say leave the air pump on 24/7...
> Im sprouting a butt load of veggies atm, gonna build the raised beds tomorrow and fill it with all my leftover soil from my mmj indoor and add some guano to it too...


i am going to start my veggies here in the next few days indoors in my old 600 watt grow closet, now i am using it for veggies and using my 200 watt cfl for them.
i also just got done with my raised beds the other day and filled it in with soil, worms, myco, and seabird guano that is high in N.
i still got to put a few more bags of soil in to it though.
if you start a veggie journal let me know


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 14, 2011)

bummer about the males heads up! sneaky little buggers. 

i always throw enough seeds in the dirt to make sure i end up with as many females as i need with a couple to spare. i go for volume of plants vs size! it helps in finding that special lady that deserves my love (at least for a few grows) so i can clone the hell out of her! this is why we breed gentlemen! 

i was just about to light up a joint after my nap and i think i'm going to cut one of my 22 fems tonight. it's day 67 and i'm tired of waiting for something new to smoke. i've been smoking stonehenge and matanuska tundra for 6 or 7 months now. i cut them too early, dried em too quick and barely any cure. i laugh at some of the stupid stuff i do considering how long i've been growing. 

i've grown these genetics before and i would normally cut it at 60/65 days. i was going to wait until all the trichs were cloudy with a bit of amber starting to show but i have clones of all the plants so cutting one early won't mess up my plans to find three mums too badly. at least that's what i'm telling myself. i have a super silver haze that's been teasing me with her seductive peppery smell. i may have to separate her from the herd tonight!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry bout the males HU. Out of my 4 Extrema, 2 are confirmed males. I've chosen one to keep. I'm sensing that the other 2 are going to be girls. Why? Not sure, just that the males showed themselves within a day of each other, some time ago now, while the other 2 aren't showing a thing yet. X2 is the chosen one.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 14, 2011)

I stuck the NYPD and the Papaya into flower today so hopefully I'll get a decent selection of both males and females to choose from for breeding. I had a Blue Widow and a Bubba Kush sitting with them so I threw them into the tent too so now there's 19 plants (small plants) in the 40"x40" tent under a 600. The last two are actually the cuts from when I topped the moms. I did take a pic but won't have to time to email it and upload it until tomorrow.

Peace 600.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 14, 2011)

swiss bliss number 6 has given her life to the cause!

funeral pics tomorrow. 

i love our hobby!

bonus! the matanuska male i used for breeding months ago has apparently left some presents in the tent. i now have a few seeds of ssh, swiss bliss and S.A.G.E. x matanuska!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Sorry bout the males HU. Out of my 4 Extrema, 2 are confirmed males. I've chosen one to keep. I'm sensing that the other 2 are going to be girls. Why? Not sure, just that the males showed themselves within a day of each other, some time ago now, while the other 2 aren't showing a thing yet. X2 is the chosen one.
> View attachment 1494092View attachment 1494090View attachment 1494085


Nice ballz.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice ballz.


Ya, I thought so too. He's 31 days since he germed, only vegged for a week. I was hoping for a male of these and glad he came before the girl(s).


----------



## duchieman (Mar 14, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> swiss bliss number 6 has given her life to the cause!
> 
> funeral pics tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Can we please have a moment of silence.......Alright, lets get it on!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 14, 2011)

< Plays taps.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 14, 2011)

Big ups to Who Dat


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 14, 2011)

little update, gotta get back to building my mom box.
ladys are looking sexy!

LOVA DA BUSH!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

Big ups HS  

Big ups 600 

Big ups DST 

Big ups Gen 

Big ups everyone 

Big ups to all the pr0n too 

lets see it!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> little update, gotta get back to building my mom box.
> ladys are looking sexy!
> 
> LOVA DA BUSH!
> ...


 Nice! 
Whats your ph and ppms lookin like?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks alot man, i will follow what you just said.
> i am trying to root a pine apple so i can have a few of the plants and make my own some day. i will also be trying to clone other stuff in it as well.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought for a pineapple, you just have to plant the top of it...


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

oh my, a 600 Veg Thread, lol. Someone please go for it, I'll join in for sure.

So guys, what veggies are we going for this year? I just cleaned my greenhouse out the other week so it's all going to be on soon.

Have a great day folks,

DST




whodatnation said:


> Yeah Id say leave the air pump on 24/7...
> Im sprouting a butt load of veggies atm, gonna build the raised beds tomorrow and fill it with all my leftover soil from my mmj indoor and add some guano to it too...





mcpurple said:


> thanks alot man, i will follow what you just said.
> i am trying to root a pine apple so i can have a few of the plants and make my own some day. i will also be trying to clone other stuff in it as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

i quick dried a couple joints worth of the swiss bliss in an envelope on top of my 600. it was about 1/2 clear - 1/2 cloudy. i checked 4 other plants and they were all about the same. 

i just waked and baked. i have a lovely buzz but it's nothing special. i'd give it a 5 to 6 on the 1 to 10 scale. but i find that what i give a 6 to my friends often give it a 7 or 8. maybe i'm spoiled? i've got it hanging now and i'm thinking that 5 to 6 score might increase. 

i'm definately going to grow everything else out until the trichs are mostly cloudy. that could be another 20 plus days for all 3 genetics! 

i have a clone of this one so i might grow her again and go longer. the smell is really nice and the taste was very mello. if it's mello now it'll be something else with a good cure. 

with 22 plants (i have 10 more i haven't flowered yet so 32 plants total), i'm hoping to find a princess or 3 and the rest will get tossed. 













thank you #6!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i quick dried a couple joints worth of the swiss bliss in an envelope on top of my 600. it was about 1/2 clear - 1/2 cloudy. i checked 4 other plants and they were all about the same.
> 
> i just waked and baked. i have a lovely buzz but it's nothing special. i'd give it a 5 to 6 on the 1 to 10 scale. but i find that what i give a 6 to my friends often give it a 7 or 8. maybe i'm spoiled? i've got it hanging now and i'm thinking that 5 to 6 score might increase.
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit... I'd put my face in those! Nice job, Fatboy... looks like you've got some Fatgirls, too. Kazam! Back to work for me. . . I mean, smoke break, then back to work for me. lol  600ers!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's what I've got going today 



I will be posting a video later of my veg room but am waiting for it to be processed or whatever it is vimeo does with them. I've got some things to do while my butter is simmering in the slow cooker so it'll probably be later this afternoon or this evening that the video goes up.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## indecline (Mar 15, 2011)

just came by this video, 
the guy says he flushes for 3 weeks... 
and also bumps the light up to 14 hours.

now thats going to reduce weight right? might make them stronger or finish faster but you will lose some of the weight they pack on in the last 2 weeks right.

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0P0kYz1dgM[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

Almost forgot to put up the pic of the little plants that went into a tent yesterday to start 12/12. There's 8 or 9 Papaya and 8 or 9 NYPD (all reg seeds) and the two in the rear corners are a Blue Widow on the left and a Bubba Kush (both clones) on the right. I had a circulation fan fall on the Blue widow last night so now it's short one main branch that had some side branching on it 


They're in 1/2 gal grow bags and are only a few weeks old. I just wanted to let them get a few nodes on them and then flower them so they stay small. Hopefully I get a nice mix of males and females to choose from out of them so I can make more seeds of these strains and a few crosses.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's what I've got going today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got scared off of eating reefer after having a very bad experience in thailand. we kinda over did it. the cookies we threw away almost killed a guard dog too. lol

i've made cookies a few time by just putting a measured amount of pot into each cookie. it works pretty well but i've read about butter since i was a kid and never made any. does the buttter have a consistent thc content throughout? as in one spoonful from one place will be the same as from another? the thought of eating too much gives me the willies. 

my lungs are old and abused and i need to start eating more.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 15, 2011)

*Damn mites..
I just got some fresh cutts off a mate, i noticed theyve got mites all over them , I ve put them in my fridge till im ready to use them later in the week. The question is will the cold kill the mites or just slow them down? And can you feeze cutts? if so for how long? how do you defrost them?

Any help lads.. *


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

indecline said:


> just came by this video,
> the guy says he flushes for 3 weeks...
> and also bumps the light up to 14 hours.
> 
> ...


after 17 years i've tried damn near everything at least once. from water curing to twisting the hurds of the branches, putting a wooden stake through the stalk and a ton of other things that come back every few years. 

i used to make the nights longer as they were coming close to harvest. from 12 hours of light down 11 then 10. i also have tried keeping them in the dark for 24 and 48 hours. i did both over a few harvests. i didn't notice anything different enough to make me continue and i just do the 12/12 thing and harvest during the morning.

i've found that if something truly works consistently and measurably almost everybody does it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

This has to be the funniest/saddest thread on here, but it just made my morning, lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/406069-tafbang-ceiling-light-grow-part-5.html#post5452291


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Almost forgot to put up the pic of the little plants that went into a tent yesterday to start 12/12. There's 8 or 9 Papaya and 8 or 9 NYPD (all reg seeds) and the two in the rear corners are a Blue Widow on the left and a Bubba Kush (both clones) on the right. I had a circulation fan fall on the Blue widow last night so now it's short one main branch that had some side branching on it
> 
> 
> They're in 1/2 gal grow bags and are only a few weeks old. I just wanted to let them get a few nodes on them and then flower them so they stay small. Hopefully I get a nice mix of males and females to choose from out of them so I can make more seeds of these strains and a few crosses.


looking nice. i'm glad you're breeding. i cringe when people tell me that they have purchased feminized once again. i understand space limitations etc but one male and female and you're good for years. seems like a no brainer. 

i use a tent and grow bags too. i had over 130 different pots that i collected over the years. from 1" square all the way up to 5 gallon and every shape. i found grow bags from 1/4 gallon up to 5 gall and threw away all the hard pots. great invention!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This has to be the funniest/saddest thread on here, but it just made my morning, lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/406069-tafbang-ceiling-light-grow-part-5.html#post5452291


lol

"and yes, in 1 month this 1 plant has sky rocketed to 5ft tall after only being 2feet tall in those pics "

"My plants were in critical condition once where they were curled up and pretty much dead. But I know that soap has really good effects on Nature and living organisms so I put it in the basket and my plants jumped back to life the next day looking good. I took the soap out and they limped hard the next day. So I just leave it there now."


using light bulbs and soap no less. i have to get higher to read this one! thanks for the link.


----------



## indecline (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> after 17 years i've tried damn near everything at least once. from water curing to twisting the hurds of the branches, putting a wooden stake through the stalk and a ton of other things that come back every few years.
> 
> i used to make the nights longer as they were coming close to harvest. from 12 hours of light down 11 then 10. i also have tried keeping them in the dark for 24 and 48 hours. i did both over a few harvests. i didn't notice anything different enough to make me continue and i just do the 12/12 thing and harvest during the morning.
> 
> i've found that if something truly works consistently and measurably almost everybody does it.


Yeah came to the conclusion that harvesting in the morning is probably the best option, everything else seems like a waste of time to me.

tried supercropping my sativa blue cheese and i have to say that it loves it. Loads of the small popcorn buds changed direction and grew double in size.
seemed to really boost the plants bud growth about a week after doing it.
crazy how well these girls can heal. ive even snapped a branch clean off by mistake, huge buds on it too. decided to cut a smaller branch off a different strain and tape it in its place grew straight onto it, didnt even wilt.
amazes me.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 15, 2011)

indecline said:


> Yeah came to the conclusion that harvesting in the morning is probably the best option, everything else seems like a waste of time to me.
> 
> tried supercropping my sativa blue cheese and i have to say that it loves it. Loads of the small popcorn buds changed direction and grew double in size.
> seemed to really boost the plants bud growth about a week after doing it.
> ...


I just repped ya thinking you were someone else! Lol im sure ya deserve it


----------



## indecline (Mar 15, 2011)

heres a photo of my tent at week 5 flower.
crappy quality and lights on sorry, 
the lanky lady at the back is my sativa dom blue cheese, which im very fond of. very nice minty/blueberry smell shes go too.
cant wait to smoke her.
and the rest are mainly chronic.











shrigpiece said:


> I just repped ya thinking you were someone else! Lol im sure ya deserve it


Woo free rep lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i got scared off of eating reefer after having a very bad experience in thailand. we kinda over did it. the cookies we threw away almost killed a guard dog too. lol
> 
> i've made cookies a few time by just putting a measured amount of pot into each cookie. it works pretty well but i've read about butter since i was a kid and never made any. does the buttter have a consistent thc content throughout? as in one spoonful from one place will be the same as from another? the thought of eating too much gives me the willies.
> 
> my lungs are old and abused and i need to start eating more.


Yes the butter will be consistent and the only way it wouldn't that I can think of would be if you use it in something that the butter doesn't thoroughly mix into like rice krispie treats. The butter doesn't really mix into the marshmallows as evenly as when cokking it into cookies and stuff and sometimes you'll end up wit a tray of treats that will have differing potency from one spot to another. The first batch of them I made was pretty inconsistent so the first treat I ate to get an idea of protions was way less potent than the next one I ate. That second one put me into orbit, lol. I had to sleep it off because I was having trouble just walking to the restroom. I try to mix them longer now and it helps but they're still not the same as cookies.


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a quick one, but does anyone grow perpetually, in a 1.5m x 1.5m tent.
If so, how many plants do you have in there and rough yeild per plant.

Going to expand and have two tents for flower and one for veg.
600w HPS, Soil, 4 plants in every 2-3 weeks. Plants will be topped and trained to give atleast 15-20 main heads. So max 12 in flower at any one time.
I was aiming for 4oz per plant.
Is that a reasonable expectation?

Heres a quick photo of my 6 ladies! 


Peace!
TD


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Sorry bout the males HU. Out of my 4 Extrema, 2 are confirmed males. I've chosen one to keep. I'm sensing that the other 2 are going to be girls. Why? Not sure, just that the males showed themselves within a day of each other, some time ago now, while the other 2 aren't showing a thing yet. X2 is the chosen one.
> View attachment 1494092View attachment 1494090View attachment 1494085


Looking at your males, if the others aren't showing they probably are females. If you look closely at a preflower, the only way I can spot a male before it's really obvious, the preflower of a male has a tiny stalk, a female preflower doesn't. Are you going to backcross the extrema male to an extrema female?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> swiss bliss number 6 has given her life to the cause!
> 
> funeral pics tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I know this is subjective but to you fatboy, what are your three best strains? I mean for your own taste? I remember reading about swiss bliss and I thought it was still available somewhere from a breeder? Being a sativa person my three favorites so far have been arjan's haze #1, sour cream and the acapulco gold I just finished. I also like the lemon skunk very much too and that is a good yielding plant.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This has to be the funniest/saddest thread on here, but it just made my morning, lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/406069-tafbang-ceiling-light-grow-part-5.html#post5452291


Those guys are obviously in the wrong society, hope they stay where they are and don't come over here and try fucking with our happy, helpful, healthy society. They need to smoke a joint and chill, get some understanding going, not fighting.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

Attention fellow six hundred brothers...where are the sisters? Only kidding. It has come to my attention the seed fairy may have some beans to disperse. Now this is only a rumor (but it appeared in my private message box so I think the source is good) that I'm trying to confirm. It's not actually a dispersal, it's more of an exchange program. For any interested parties send me a pm for more details and let me say up front, if I'm flooded give me some time to respond. I don't know all the details yet myself but I wanted to float the idea on the board for interested parties.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's the video I shot and edited this morning:
[video=vimeo;21072820]http://www.vimeo.com/21072820[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I know this is subjective but to you fatboy, what are your three best strains? I mean for your own taste? I remember reading about swiss bliss and I thought it was still available somewhere from a breeder? Being a sativa person my three favorites so far have been arjan's haze #1, sour cream and the acapulco gold I just finished. I also like the lemon skunk very much too and that is a good yielding plant.


 What breeder did your AG come from, or was it one of yours from a long time ago?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Those guys are obviously in the wrong society, hope they stay where they are and don't come over here and try fucking with our happy, helpful, healthy society. They need to smoke a joint and chill, get some understanding going, not fighting.


Knock on wood. Twice.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> *Damn mites..
> I just got some fresh cutts off a mate, i noticed theyve got mites all over them , I ve put them in my fridge till im ready to use them later in the week. The question is will the cold kill the mites or just slow them down? And can you feeze cutts? if so for how long? how do you defrost them?
> 
> Any help lads.. *


i am no mite exterminator but i would say that you wont be killing them off from putting them in fridge with out treating the plants with some neem or azamax. youll definetely be able to stunt there reproduction rates and there movements will be slower from one area to another but i dont think cold will actually kill them. find yourself some diamatecuos earth for the top of the soil and give them a good spray down with some kind of mite killer and repellent. cold is also bad for your plants especially with no lights. no light they cant feed themselves and the cold will stunt them even more. good idea though of keeping them far away from your non infected plants, make sure if you look in on them that you clean yourself real well before checking in on your other plants to not bring those little fuckers into a different grow area.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I know this is subjective but to you fatboy, what are your three best strains? I mean for your own taste? I remember reading about swiss bliss and I thought it was still available somewhere from a breeder? Being a sativa person my three favorites so far have been arjan's haze #1, sour cream and the acapulco gold I just finished. I also like the lemon skunk very much too and that is a good yielding plant.


man that's a tough one. off the top of my head i'd say the S.A.G.E., super silver haze and skunk #1 (which i bought back in 1995). it was real good back then. i have crossed these with other genetics but haven't tried most of the crosses yet. 

i keep hearing good things about the lemon and i'll have to get some. ask me again after a couple more crops and i'll probably have a different list.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

here are my clones. 32 of em. i was hoping to have some of them in the flower tent by now but it looks like i'll be needing the tent for another 20 plus days. i'm keeping them small (some are 18" lol) in these cups because i won't know which ones i want to keep until i test all of the current crop. 

left side of closet


right side of closet


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's the video I shot and edited this morning:
> [video=vimeo;21072820]http://www.vimeo.com/21072820[/video]


 
that's a well laid out room. i should concentrate more on making mine easier to work in.

what genetic is that lovely indica with the big beautiful leaves? I WANT IT!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> that's a well laid out room. i should concentrate more on making mine easier to work in.
> 
> what genetic is that lovely indica with the big beautiful leaves! I WANT IT!


You must be talking about either the Bubba Kush or the Blue Widow. They are the two on the left hand side behind the Dog Kush.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> You must be talking about either the Bubba Kush or the Blue Widow. They are the two on the left hand side behind the Dog Kush.


they all look good. most of my genetics are sativa dominant but i'm always looking for a good indica. my sensi star is ok but not what i'm looking for. the bubba and dog kushes sound interesting. i'll have to read up on them.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

...................


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's the video I shot and edited this morning:
> [video=vimeo;21072820]http://www.vimeo.com/21072820[/video]


 
at the 26 sec mark. that huge leafed plant on the left. is that the bubba?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What breeder did your AG come from, or was it one of yours from a long time ago?


I wish, it was a Barney's Farm.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

You can't read up on a dog fatboy, the seed fairy has to deliver one or more to you. The dog's owner can correct me if I'm wrong, a sour diesel crossed with an og kush.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

Dez, nice, I really like the seedling or clone box, whatever it is. I notice you have only two cfl's. Why do people think you need more light than that for your cuttings? How long do you generally keep them under that light? Until they are good and rooted?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> You can't read up on a dog fatboy, the seed fairy has to deliver one or more to you. The dog's owner can correct me if I'm wrong, a sour diesel crossed with an og kush.


ahhhhh. 


i need to name my crosses. i've got about 30 of them. 
ssh/s.a.g.e = shage

stonehenge/sensi star = stonedstar! lol



i just realized i have a lot of genetics that start with S. i have skunk #1 and sweet tooth #4 too. i hate the sweet tooth. hermied all over my room. i think i still have some F1s of it. fucking hermies!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 15, 2011)

The Dog Fairy Blessed Who Dat Last Night


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> at the 26 sec mark. that huge leafed plant on the left. is that the bubba?


Yes it is.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

i spent the last 3 days reading a 1000 post thread on curing. if i would have read that much in college i would have done better.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, nice, I really like the seedling or clone box, whatever it is. I notice you have only two cfl's. Why do people think you need more light than that for your cuttings? How long do you generally keep them under that light? Until they are good and rooted?


Two CFLs is probably overkill considering their wattage but it's what I have left over from a while ago so that's what's in there. I just figured having one over each half of the dome would give them a more even light. I do leave the clones in there until they've got roots popping out everywhere and then it's into whatever medium I decide to run them in and then they go in with the other plants. I think I'd be better off with a small single bulb t5 or something in there but whatever.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I wish, it was a Barney's Farm.


 Eh I got you. I have a cut of their AG as well, a little disappointing actually. Unless maybe I'm growing it wrong


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yes it is.


 
cool. I WANT SOME! i love those broad leafed beauties. i'll have to go see if i can find some at the seed store. 

the seed store... you young guys have no idea how funny that is to us old folks.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I'll pop the other two Dog seeds I got from the fairy into some RW cubes I've been soaking to see if I get lucky with that slight purp pheno. I've got room for more seedlings now that I stuck those others into flower so let's get it on, haha.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Nice!
> Whats your ph and ppms looking like?


PH floats from 5.5 to 6
just bumped up the nutez to 1250 ppm they are going into flower next week


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> cool. I WANT SOME! i love those broad leafed beauties. i'll have to go see if i can find some at the seed store.
> 
> the seed store... you young guys have no idea how funny that is to us old folks.


I checked the receipt from Atitude and it's a GHS Bubba Kush.

While on their site checking that I saw this pic of a Dutch Passion strain that is soo pretty I might just have to order some up. It's called Frisian Dew and has pink in it. I'm going to see if you can get regs or if it's only a fem deal.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I checked the receipt from Atitude and it's a GHS Bubba Kush.
> 
> While on their site checking that I saw this pic of a Dutch Passion strain that is soo pretty I might just have to order some up. It's called Frisian Dew and has pink in it. I'm going to see if you can get regs or if it's only a fem deal.


thanks! i got my white rhino and ssh from green house. i will do some reading on it. i spend way too much time looking for genetics.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

I look at Frisian Dew every time I'm on attitude....I want to order some but there are sooooooo many strains to chose from......those pistils are delicious looking!!!!!.......I love pink.....MMMMMMMMMM....pink

And I agree with FatBoy......SSH baby......hah...I got that Dick Vitale thing going......one of my fav.s right there!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

got my flower room up and running again. DOG, Skywalker OG, GDP, Pure Kush, XXX OG, Grape Romulan, Killer Queen, Bubba Kush, Sour Diesel, and Snowcap. ill most likely be adding a few more plants once i have them rooted and have a decent bit of growth on them.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got back to my room and pleasantly surprised at the new growth in my hydro  and yes, whodat has a DOG bean! Germing it right now  lets hope she pops! I guess in a way two fairies blessed me lol THANK YOU!

Will show some pics of my flowering ladies soon... The ?purp I put under the scrog yesterday is still super ugly from a [email protected]# up veg (if you can even call it that) but am confident they will be looking nice and FROSTY in a week  yeh prob gonna have nice frost on her in week 1 unless the shitty veg sets her back... Gonna have oodles of the ?purp in two months


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> got my flower room up and running again. DOG, Skywalker OG, GDP, Pure Kush, XXX OG, Grape Romulan, Killer Queen, Bubba Kush, Sour Diesel, and Snowcap. ill most likely be adding a few more plants once i have them rooted and have a decent bit of growth on them.


Nice fking selection LG! cant wait to see them all budded up!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> thanks! i got my white rhino and ssh from green house. i will do some reading on it. i spend way too much time looking for genetics.


DST, the super silver haze you have is from greenhouse...is it finished yet?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 15, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> ahhhhh.
> 
> 
> i need to name my crosses. i've got about 30 of them.
> ...


Anything that starts with super silver haze has to be good, doesn't it? Who knows, maybe the seed fairy will stop by your place and drop off a couple of dogs for you to raise? Stranger things have happened.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> DST, the super silver haze you have is from greenhouse...is it finished yet?


i'd love to see his ssh next to mine. i have 6 or 7 going.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

Gotta love that little fairy slut!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Nice fking selection LG! cant wait to see them all budded up!


ya im curious to see how it does this time but either way ill be having some good chron. will try and find the best strains in this run and mainly do those the next time in an all coco grow. still got a few in soil that i hope i can do better with as i normally finish my soil plants with all yellow leaves. my DOG has some purp on its leaves so that will be one to watch for sure. the Skywalker should also be something to watch and i think my killer queen should almost compare to the crystal formation that your ?purp has on it.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

.
.
.
.
<<<<<<<little slut
.
.
.
.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

endls you have to stop! lol na I love it  that is one shiny ass.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

Fk yes....oil that shit up and slap it!!!!!!LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ya im curious to see how it does this time but either way ill be having some good chron. will try and find the best strains in this run and mainly do those the next time in an all coco grow. still got a few in soil that i hope i can do better with as i normally finish my soil plants with all yellow leaves. my DOG has some purp on its leaves so that will be one to watch for sure. the Skywalker should also be something to watch and i think my killer queen should almost compare to the crystal formation that your ?purp has on it.


Sounds great LG, hope I end up with a nice dog pheno  I also hope your killer queen has twice the trich production as the ?purp 
Have you started 12/12 yet? I started the ?purp on 12/12 last night so hopefully we are neck and neck throughout the grows....
Trich off?... lol

Pics coming..........


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 15, 2011)

<<<< For Endlscycle


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Fk yes....oil that shit up and slap it!!!!!!LOL


 LMAOlollolollol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> <<<< For Endlscycle


ok looks like its gonna take me longer to upload these pics lool


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Fk yes....oil that shit up and slap it!!!!!!LOL


*whispers* _"There's something wrong with her underpants."_


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> <<<< For Endlscycle


Hell yes......LOL.......I...LOVE...ASS
Endlscycle AKA Endlsassman


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2011)

Personally, I don't think a long flush would take away from yield. In my experience they plants pack enough nutes in their stems and leaves to last them a while. I try to flush for 2 weeks and my guess is that I'm not losing weight... I totally could be wrong, anyways my 2 cents.

Question for you sativa growers. What kind of trich colors do you look for to harvest? I've grown mostly all indicas and waited till there were mostly amber trichomes. The plants I'm growing now are something like 70/30 Sative/indica. Should I chop when they just start showing amber trichs? When there's like 15% amber? What do you guys do?

oh, and I'm a fan of the new avatars you two. And lastly, I beleive Dog kush is Headband X OG kush.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> *whispers* _"There's something wrong with her underpants."_


*whispers back*................"sssshhhhhh.....don't tell her"


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Mar 15, 2011)

Decided to try a little something new. 

 About 18 grams in all.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

:copied
Dog 

The DOG is basically a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the unplucked males flowers was used to germinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain does produce, like the parent, some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests are being done on the clone of one of the particular pheno's that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband.

There appears to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant, and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result producing a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era's, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user.

The two parents, like the original Chemdawg strain of the early 90's,had been found in bags of weed that were purchased in a well known coffeeshop in Amsterdam,The Grey Area. Over the last few years the seeds have been grown out to produce the parents of the DOG.

Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least.

2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. the latter being a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. Takes well to pretty much most techniques, fimming, lst, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. Combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones, with light brown hairs on curing.

At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through, reminding some of the unpleasant tone of an unwashed armpit. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open.

A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. the exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet with the desire for more. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon. A wine taster would class this as having a "Long Finish".

The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calf's and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles.

Half way through the joint I had a nice warm feeling in my cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. the joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed.

After 30 minutes I am still as high as when I first had the joint. The urge is there for another even though it's not needed, I still have a nice Headband effect around my cranium, and I am feeling relaxed.

the blue cheese i got off a mate who grew it from seed a while back and i hve got the exdous cut but cause i ve had other cheeses when i cutted before t didnt label the plants so i dont which setup has what exact cheese again, thats why now everythings labelled !!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> *whispers back*................"sssshhhhhh.....don't tell her"


*zips lips closed and throws away the key*... _"Bum's the word."_


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol !


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

Goodnight 6.....c ya tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

AK hydro

Mixed spectrum lights

ISS 2- toped 2- not, and a small Sour D.

?purp under the scrog
So obviously these have had some issues', Iv done alot of thinking about it and looked at all the variables but just dont have the energy to type it all out, but I come to think that it was from a hotshot no pest strip in the veg room. sealed tight and only a 4x8x7 (I dont run co2 in this room btw... not yet.) My question to you all is, do you think the strip just saturated the room (for about a week) to the point of toxicity to the plants? 
Thanks.

OIL yum fking yum!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2011)

My EK-47, Turning out to be a special seed, she was the only one on the whole plant, I was grinding up some nugs for a joint, and she even survived the grinder!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds great LG, hope I end up with a nice dog pheno  I also hope your killer queen has twice the trich production as the ?purp
> Have you started 12/12 yet? I started the ?purp on 12/12 last night so hopefully we are neck and neck throughout the grows....
> Trich off?... lol
> 
> Pics coming..........


ive grown the killer queen in the past with an amazing trich production and then gave it to a buddy while i stopped growing. he has a few mix ups sometimes in his strains so i wont be able to tell if its the original killer queen until theres some real flowers being produced. those girls are on Day 1 12/12 so it will be nice to see the comparison though your grows will trump mine everytime haha. 

Endls and Shwag- i dont think your girls appreciate their asses posted on the internet! FUCK it keep them coming haha!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks LG, I got my fingers crossed for ya xx 

so we are both on day 1 nice!!! how many weeks is the QUEEN? The ?purp is a right on 8 week strain if my memorie serves me correct...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks LG, I got my fingers crossed for ya xx
> 
> so we are both on day 1 nice!!! how many weeks is the QUEEN? The ?purp is a right on 8 week strain if my memorie serves me correct...


oh i wish i could say but its been quite some time since ive grown it. i used to know the genetics it was made up of but forgot those too, and people say weed makes you forget things haha. i would say probably about 9 to 10 weeks for it to reach the point i really like it to be, but only time will tell. your new MH bulbs look pretty montserous by the looks of them in the pics. have you thought about replacing the cool tubes with coolable reflectors? from what i hear those reflectors on the cool tubes arent too effective for spreading the light very well.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> oh i wish i could say but its been quite some time since ive grown it. i used to know the genetics it was made up of but forgot those too, and people say weed makes you forget things haha. i would say probably about 9 to 10 weeks for it to reach the point i really like it to be, but only time will tell. your new MH bulbs look pretty montserous by the looks of them in the pics. have you thought about replacing the cool tubes with coolable reflectors? from what i hear those reflectors on the cool tubes arent too effective for spreading the light very well.



Yeah I think about it allot lol, im not a huge fan of horz cool tubes.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> DST, the super silver haze you have is from greenhouse...is it finished yet?


Not by a long shot HeadsUp...week 12 now I think. or is it 13...



DoobieBrother said:


> *whispers* _"There's something wrong with her underpants."_


Yup, they are still on!



jigfresh said:


> oh, and I'm a fan of the new avatars you two. And lastly, I beleive Dog kush is Headband X OG kush.


correct.



whodatnation said:


> AK hydro
> View attachment 1496511View attachment 1496490View attachment 1496489
> Mixed spectrum lights
> View attachment 1496495
> ...


I am not sure that the chemical in the hot strip effect plants, but they seem to cause a lot of peeps problems.

Have a good day/night people.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 16, 2011)

Jig, for sativa, I like my trichs to be mostly cloudy with some clear and very little amber. I'm after a head high not so much body so I don't like to let my trichs get to the amber stage. Amber means the thc has started to degrade and turn into cbn I believe it is which is what gives you that couchlock feeling. At my age I'm already couchlocked, I don't need a smoke to bury me into the couch and anyway I have a feather couch and they get all in my mouth when I'm sleeping and drooling.

That's what I look for but that's me.

I keep mixing up the dog, for some reason or other, maybe the smell? I think of sour diesel and I know it's a headband x og kush, my bad.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 16, 2011)

DST, I think the super silver haze was all a plot to take up room and time in your grow space. If I were you, I would send a complaint form to the donor. How is she smelling?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2011)

Another update on my little grow:
(*_wife was sleeping in the next room so no narrative, but added some subtitles. And my fingers are trashed tonight, so no bass line for a soundtrack this time_)

[video=youtube;fAfo0dn0bb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAfo0dn0bb4[/video]

Peace!


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Fairy complaint form on it's way, lol. She smells like Lemon Cup Cakes on the nose....or the type my wife makes anyway. A kind of spongey lemony sweet smell. Not a sharp citrus smell but a sweeter citrus smell if you know what I mean...as I say, Lemon Cupcakes. The buds are going to be a pain in the arse to trim....lots of thin tall calyxes all with little sugar leaves. It's begining to get frosty now thank god. It got it's last pk 13/14 and was watered today with just tap water....hoping it finishes as I'll be taking most things down in the coming week or so (I suspect it could go another few weeks at least)


Heads Up said:


> DST, I think the super silver haze was all a plot to take up room and time in your grow space. If I were you, I would send a complaint form to the donor. How is she smelling?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

man D i feel your pain on the sativa finish. my panama just went over 6 months in flower a couple of days back...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> ... smells like Lemon Cup Cakes on the nose....or the type my wife makes anyway. A kind of spongey lemony sweet smell. Not a sharp citrus smell but a sweeter citrus smell if you know what I mean...as I say, Lemon Cupcakes ...


Damn, D! 
I've already got the munchies, and you go and mention Lemon Cup Cakes.
Twice!!
That just ain't right, man. 
Not right at all...

Peace!


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

aaaaahhhh, 6 months, no way. I'll sacrafice it before then lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> man D i feel your pain on the sativa finish. my panama just went over 6 months in flower a couple of days back...





DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, D!
> I've already got the munchies, and you go and mention Lemon Cup Cakes.
> Twice!!
> That just ain't right, man.
> ...


lmao...I also got a munchie attack and haven't even touched a doob today....must correct that soon.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

6 months.......dizzam.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like the big tree from avatar...haha, probably about as old as well. lol


genuity said:


> 6 months.......dizzam.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> 6 months.......dizzam.


Righteous plant, Don!






That kind of patience makes Job look like an whiny malcontent.
Going to be some good smokage, I'll wager.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Not by a long shot HeadsUp...week 12 now I think. or is it 13...


howdy DST! 

i've never let my ssh go for 12 weeks. when will you consider them done?

i'm letting mine get to mostly cloudy with some amber trichs before i cut this time. i'm thinking 80 days or so but i'm getting impatient as i usually cut when the trichs are 1/2 clear and 1/2 cloudy.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man D i feel your pain on the sativa finish. my panama just went over 6 months in flower a couple of days back...


SIX MONTHS?? damn!

i applaud your persistence (insanity?)!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah its a fine balance haha i took drastic measures this morning, a good buddy told me a trick that tomato farmers use, basically cutting half the root off, with tommies they do kinda half semi circles round the plant and it stresses into thinking its days are numbered and finihes up. it felt wholely wrong stabbing the roots with a breadknife.... (insanity? probably )


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its a fine balance haha i took drastic measures this morning, a good buddy told me a trick that tomato farmers use, basically cutting half the root off, with tommies they do kinda half semi circles round the plant and it stresses into thinking its days are numbered and finihes up. it felt wholely wrong stabbing the roots with a breadknife.... (insanity? probably )


have you tried increasing the dark period? when i have a strictly sativa dominant crop i'll give them more dark (11 hrs light/13 hrs dark) because i think that sometimes 12/12 is too much light for some of the more annoying sativas.

i've tried a few experiments by stressing plants. part of me believes it works, part of me doesn't. how's that for a conclusion? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

cant up the dark hours im perpetually rollin' i know what you mean about stressing them im unsure too ive used ice cubes to turn a plant with colour some purp went black in places. didnt finish any faster tho haha


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 16, 2011)

With a sativa the one thing you don't want to do is give it nitrogen when you are trying to finish the plant and cutting back the light hours is also a good idea. Don, I say cut the thing down. Even a neville's haze is only supposed to go fourteen weeks, they flat out say anything longer just ain't worth it. Six months, that seems ungodly long.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 16, 2011)

Fatboy, just curious, what's the most sativa dominant strain you have? As one of the old timers on here, a good sativa is always my cup of tea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah im cutting losses its getting flushed and coming down! need the real estate


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Fatboy, just curious, what's the most sativa dominant strain you have? As one of the old timers on here, a good sativa is always my cup of tea.


goodmorning!

there is a sativa pheno in my ssh that would take the cake as far as a normal sativa. i've never flowered one as long as they need to be flowered. i have one or 2 of these phenos running now. the biggest colas i ever grew came from this pheno.

i also have a freaky little genetic called cinderella 88 made by the bros grimm. according to soul, it's a very sativa dominant genetic that finishes in around 60 days. i grew it out a few times but it is too speedy for my tastes. i mean i'd take a few hits and feel like i snorted a line of some fine peruvian flake. as coke was a hobby for a few years, i no longer like anything even a little bit speedy.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah im cutting losses its getting flushed and coming down! need the real estate


good! i'd lose that genetic. too many others to experiment with.

you must tell us if it has any kind of a buzz. how annoying would it be if it sucked? lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

hey OGOF, I've never grown this so not sure. It did go into 12/12 quite early but was showing signs fairly quickly. I'll just go by overall feel and look. As far as trichs are concerned, well they are not exactly massive on this girl so we shall see. The stigmas are all mainly white still whote the odd one turning...sheesh, it's like watching grass grow.



fatboyOGOF said:


> howdy DST!
> 
> i've never let my ssh go for 12 weeks. when will you consider them done?
> 
> i'm letting mine get to mostly cloudy with some amber trichs before i cut this time. i'm thinking 80 days or so but i'm getting impatient as i usually cut when the trichs are 1/2 clear and 1/2 cloudy.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> hey OGOF, I've never grown this so not sure. It did go into 12/12 quite early but was showing signs fairly quickly. I'll just go by overall feel and look. As far as trichs are concerned, well they are not exactly massive on this girl so we shall see. The stigmas are all mainly white still whote the odd one turning...sheesh, it's like watching grass grow.


the SSH has 3 main phenos and a cat piss that i've never found. it sounds like you have a sativa pheno. i have a bunch of seeds so i grow out 6 or more each time to try for a couple of the phenos.

does it look something like this? this annoying ssh was at 65 days here and her hairs are mostly white, her trichs are mostly clear and she doesn't look like she'll ready to be sacrificed for a long time. when my SAGE is ready, she's coming down. 



i love the ssh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> good! i'd lose that genetic. too many others to experiment with.
> you must tell us if it has any kind of a buzz. how annoying would it be if it sucked? lol


yeah its out for sure. i took a tester branch a week back and its lovely smoke nice uplifting high almost no body to it. id be well pissed off if it was bunk


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a little bud pr0n for the 600 this morning.

Enjoy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

got big enough colas there drop?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got big enough colas there drop?


Hehehehe. I'm loving it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

he's dropin colas!

good job drop!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got done transplanting my Sour Cream, White Widow, and Sour Diesel. Im gonna run the Pineapple express in flowering by itself

Edit: PS: My Fiancee took the camera or i would take some flixs. I made a little mess in the kitchen...... Nothing a broom cant handle lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Good god Drop they look great!


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi OG, Here's some pics of my SSH....




This is one of the lower buds, they are all huge as well but still kind of iffy...








fatboyOGOF said:


> the SSH has 3 main phenos and a cat piss that i've never found. it sounds like you have a sativa pheno. i have a bunch of seeds so i grow out 6 or more each time to try for a couple of the phenos.
> 
> does it look something like this? this annoying ssh was at 65 days here and her hairs are mostly white, her trichs are mostly clear and she doesn't look like she'll ready to be sacrificed for a long time. when my SAGE is ready, she's coming down.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Og Larry x OG Larry

soz, crud shot



Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 16, 2011)

That's an almost identical bud structure to that RBC I canned. I just wish it would've got it's swell on so it would've been worth trimming but without that it would've been a nightmare for very little reward. I was trippin on how all along every branch there were dozens of little offshoots with buds so it made every branch look like one big cola and am hoping some of those traits are passed along to the offspring.

Nice looking plant!

EDIT: That was in response to the SSH post.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi OG, Here's some pics of my SSH....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beautiful beast! yep, you got the sativa pheno all right! 

are you a hydro grower? how many other plants were under the light with her?

my biggest colas were from a sativa pheno of ssh. i'm going to wander through my old pics and see if i saved any of them.

nice job brother!

i just took another look at it.
DAMN THAT THING"S HUGE! what kind of light are you growing her under?




i'm so high i asked what kind of light in the 600 watt thread. lol


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> he's dropin colas!
> 
> good job drop!


 


whodatnation said:


> Good god Drop they look great!


Thanks guys.



DST said:


> Hi OG, Here's some pics of my SSH....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Og Larry x OG Larry
> 
> soz, crud shot
> 
> ...


Dang DST. Breaking out the big guns. Looking great man.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 16, 2011)

You'll enjoy this.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heirloom Blueberry x Sour D







Red Kush







And the Barney's Acapulco Gold


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

very nice. how long are you going to go on the gold?

i used to smoke the real deal back in the early 70s then the clever mexicans and columbians figured out a way to make half ass reefer kind of goldish in color and i never saw the real thing again. if you hear someone say they smoked real gold and it sucked. laugh at them. they were smoking the shit they made for the chumps!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2011)

My b-day passed 2 days ago...too poor to celebrate it though.
My lower leaves on most of my plants continue to die off and shrivel up brown.
I just flushed them all last night
A friend of mine had most of his clones turn hermie on him. What can cause a clone of a clone to hermie? Light leakage?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My b-day passed 2 days ago...too poor to celebrate it though.
> My lower leaves on most of my plants continue to die off and shrivel up brown.
> I just flushed them all last night
> A friend of mine had most of his clones turn hermie on him. What can cause a clone of a clone to hermie? Light leakage?


you growing in soil?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 16, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> very nice. how long are you going to go on the gold?
> 
> i used to smoke the real deal back in the early 70s then the clever mexicans and columbians figured out a way to make half ass reefer kind of goldish in color and i never saw the real thing again. if you hear someone say they smoked real gold and it sucked. laugh at them. they were smoking the shit they made for the chumps!


I was thinking 10 or 11 weeks hopefully.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

organic/coco grower. I can fit around 40 pots in my cab (1.2m squared, but vertically has 3 levels), this was just one bean I was sent by our Fairy to try.

And I have a mix of lights, 2 600hps and I also run a 400MH in my light tower.




fatboyOGOF said:


> what a beautiful beast! yep, you got the sativa pheno all right!
> 
> are you a hydro grower? how many other plants were under the light with her?
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

here's a pic of thai stick from the 1970s. it's real thai stick because i took this pic in thailand. the buds aren't that color but someone enhanced this from a picture i had. i'll see if i can find the original. 



here's a pic of an SSH pretty similar to yours DTS. smaller verison. i always tie them down for multiple colas. i can't find the huge beast but i found a bunch of good pics from a few years ago.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

that looks a lot denser than mine....although it can be hard to tell in a pic..


fatboyOGOF said:


> here's a pic of thai stick from the 1970s. it's real thai stick because i took this pic in thailand. the buds aren't that color but someone enhanced this from a picture i had. i'll see if i can find the original.
> 
> View attachment 1497419
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My b-day passed 2 days ago...too poor to celebrate it though.
> My lower leaves on most of my plants continue to die off and shrivel up brown.
> I just flushed them all last night
> A friend of mine had most of his clones turn hermie on him. What can cause a clone of a clone to hermie? Light leakage?


what a drag.

stress can cause hermies.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Bugs cause stress to a plant, all sorts of things can.....


bassman999 said:


> My b-day passed 2 days ago...too poor to celebrate it though.
> My lower leaves on most of my plants continue to die off and shrivel up brown.
> I just flushed them all last night
> A friend of mine had most of his clones turn hermie on him. What can cause a clone of a clone to hermie? Light leakage?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> that looks a lot denser than mine....although it can be hard to tell in a pic..


i was using 1000 watt so it was farily dense but not overly so. 

i keep seeing great results from coco. i may have to break down and try it in a couple test pots.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you growing in soil?


 I grow in a soil-less mix Sunshine #4


fatboyOGOF said:


> what a drag.
> 
> stress can cause hermies.


 I dont know much about his grow, but he was asking me bout it.


DST said:


> Bugs cause stress to a plant, all sorts of things can.....


 He didnt mention bugs, ill tell him to look better.

Thanx for all the replies guys!


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

coco's great. I re-cycle and compost the root balls and larger roots.


fatboyOGOF said:


> i was using 1000 watt so it was farily dense but not overly so.
> 
> i keep seeing great results from coco. i may have to break down and try it in a couple test pots.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw this morning one of my girls (Afgoo) grew into the bulb, and she got a sun-burn...She is so tall now, like 3 ft!


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

And happy belated Birthday...celebrate when you feel better. Doesn't matter if it's not on the exact day. Have one on the 600!!!



bassman999 said:


> I grow in a soil-less mix Sunshine #4
> 
> I dont know much about his grow, but he was asking me bout it.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy bday bassman!


----------



## tumpuh (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I dont post on any forum too much any more...having said that...I just wanna say that I cannot believe how the whole "Club" thing has gained in popularity!! I started the very very first wattage club back in the day when Overgrow was still around...It was the "250 Watt Club" and my user name was *Hannibal_Canabinol (some of you may remember me)*. Back then it was quite popular and even after that the whole club thing kinda took off and several other "clubs" were created thereafter. Nimby,BOG (Bushy Old Grower) and myself said it would be the next big thing in MJ forums ..guess we were kinda right! Man its nice to have a group of people with a common interest within a common interest LOL...Also glad that the man couldnt keep us down after OG got taken down...sad day IMO..but where one of use takes a fall 100 more will spring up in their place!! OVERGROW THE PLANET
Peace


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

And this place is full of great peeps tumpuh! there's also a 600 breading showcase...

Man OG was an awesome site. Most of what I know now I learned from that site...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> And happy belated Birthday...celebrate when you feel better. Doesn't matter if it's not on the exact day. Have one on the 600!!!





whodatnation said:


> Happy bday bassman!


Thanx guys, much appreciated!


----------



## indecline (Mar 16, 2011)

hey guys, would you recommend me using canna coco over soil? 
is the watering schedule very different? might be easier getting 200L of coco into my 3rd floor flat that it was to carry that amount of soil up without looking suspect.

also I flushed all my girls today as some were in bad shape, Dark veins, brown spots and yellowing. 
I had to pull all the fan leaves from my blue cheese as they were almost crispy.
i think there was some sort of lock out in the roots, bad ph i guess.
hopefully i wont see anymore of it now that i have flushed.

here's the blue cheese, Ive topped, LST'd, supercropped weekly and still shes fighting me all the way. super smell now too.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Hi all,
> I dont post on any forum too much any more...having said that...I just wanna say that I cannot believe how the whole "Club" thing has gained in popularity!! I started the very very first wattage club back in the day when Overgrow was still around...It was the "250 Watt Club" and my user name was *Hannibal_Canabinol (some of you may remember me)*. Back then it was quite popular and even after that the whole club thing kinda took off and several other "clubs" were created thereafter. Nimby,BOG (Bushy Old Grower) and myself said it would be the next big thing in MJ forums ..guess we were kinda right! Man its nice to have a group of people with a common interest within a common interest LOL...Also glad that the man couldnt keep us down after OG got taken down...sad day IMO..but where one of use takes a fall 100 more will spring up in their place!! OVERGROW THE PLANET
> Peace


i followed shabang to OG from from laughing moon! howdy hannibal! fatboy here! i still have some of BOGs genetics around here somewhere. 

i just found this place myself a couple weeks ago. a nice bunch of folks.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

i just tied down 32 clones. i should have done it a month ago but better late than never! 

i should probably water them too. 

i need a maid.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

alright so it looks like a few of us need to learn how to multiquote so there isnt so many back to back post from a single grower. i myself dont know how to do it so for those that can, will you please give us a explaination. ive tried it before but never seem to be doing it correctly. i think we can reduce some posts and leave more room for the PRON!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2011)

To multiquote here's what you do. On each post you want to respond to click the button on the right of "reply with quote". It looks like a quote box with a + sign next to it. This is like a check box, it marks each post you want to respond too. You can even click things on many pages. Just keep clicking the ones you want and then when you are ready, Hit "Reply with quote"... that will bring everyone you 'multi quoted' up in the reply box for you to talk about.

Does that make sense? Let me know if not.

peace

and welcome to the new old timer. Props to all you guys from OG... you all made RIU come about and this is where I learned to grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lil grower and others:
Click on the quote+ button for every but the last quote, the last one you click on reply with quote.

Haha you beat me Jig


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> alright so it looks like a few of us need to learn how to multiquote so there isnt so many back to back post from a single grower. i myself dont know how to do it so for those that can, will you please give us a explaination. ive tried it before but never seem to be doing it correctly. i think we can reduce some posts and leave more room for the PRON!


lol

i start getting high around 5 a.m. when i turn on howard stern. teach me how and i'll try. if i can't do it, i'll go elsewhere!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> To multiquote here's what you do. On each post you want to respond to click the button on the right of "reply with quote". It looks like a quote box with a + sign next to it. This is like a check box, it marks each post you want to respond too. You can even click things on many pages. Just keep clicking the ones you want and then when you are ready, Hit "Reply with quote"... that will bring everyone you 'multi quoted' up in the reply box for you to talk about.
> 
> Does that make sense? Let me know if not.
> 
> ...


got it JIG thanks buddy! hows the jungle going?



bassman999 said:


> Lil grower and others:
> Click on the quote+ button for every but the last quote, the last one you click on reply with quote.
> 
> Haha you beat me Jig


thanks bass! give your girls a trim if theyre to tall. it wont hirt them!



fatboyOGOF said:


> lol
> 
> i start getting high around 5 a.m. when i turn on howard stern. teach me how and i'll try. if i can't do it, i'll go elsewhere!


i was with you there OG, as i did not know how to do it either! just thought it would be useful to get it out for us to learn.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

here's a test. how many of these people are from utah?



one of my stonehenges from a few grows ago. i'll have to throw a few of them into the dirt. i need a stonehenge mum. 


here's an ssh. i tried to control her height. 


can you tell i'm bored and high? 

i'm thinking of topping some of my too tall clones. i never top but did i mention i'm bored?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> lol
> 
> i start getting high around 5 a.m. when i turn on howard stern. teach me how and i'll try. if i can't do it, i'll go elsewhere!


Don't go Fatboy... we like you just how you are. Alls good in the 600.

EDIT: And the jungle just keeps getting wilder. It's just insane in there. Like green sardines pack in a closet. Pics soon. Man I wish you guys could smell them.... soooooo nice. The best smelling I've ever grown. Can't wait. I've noticed about 5 pistils turning brown. Seems a bit early, they just hit 5 weeks 12/12. Anyways, hoping things work out for the harvest. It should be a big yield and I hope I get it right at timing it. Never done sativas before.

EDIT 2: I say 3 of them are from utah. Do I win a prize?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Don't go Fatboy... we like you just how you are. Alls good in the 600.



are you sure? i can get pretty annoying when i'm really high. i've only been kinda high lately.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> are you sure? i can get pretty annoying when i'm really high. i've only been kinda high lately.


Well I can't speak for everyone, lol.... You aren't annoying. We like difference in the club. Negativity and a lack of humor are about the only things looked down upon here. I think you are free of those things, so yeah... stay around. Multi quote or not, hahaha.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Don't go Fatboy... we like you just how you are. Alls good in the 600.
> 
> EDIT: And the jungle just keeps getting wilder. It's just insane in there. Like green sardines pack in a closet. Pics soon. Man I wish you guys could smell them.... soooooo nice. The best smelling I've ever grown. Can't wait. I've noticed about 5 pistils turning brown. Seems a bit early, they just hit 5 weeks 12/12. Anyways, hoping things work out for the harvest. It should be a big yield and I hope I get it right at timing it. Never done sativas before.
> 
> EDIT 2: I say 3 of them are from utah. Do I win a prize?


there is something very special about opening your door and being greeted by the lovely smell of your marijuana plants. best hobby ever. except maybe being the guy that fluffers practice on. lol

hell utah barely let me in and i'm kind of normal! 
you lose! 
no soup for yoU!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 16, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i am no mite exterminator but i would say that you wont be killing them off from putting them in fridge with out treating the plants with some neem or azamax. youll definetely be able to stunt there reproduction rates and there movements will be slower from one area to another but i dont think cold will actually kill them. find yourself some diamatecuos earth for the top of the soil and give them a good spray down with some kind of mite killer and repellent. cold is also bad for your plants especially with no lights. no light they cant feed themselves and the cold will stunt them even more. good idea though of keeping them far away from your non infected plants, make sure if you look in on them that you clean yourself real well before checking in on your other plants to not bring those little fuckers into a different grow area.


Thanks for the reply LG, i dont think im going to keep this lot as i dnt want to start off with any problems i just thought the cold might kill em , these aint rooted cutts theyve just been trimmed off my mates plants, i 've done this many times and the cuts come out o.k as long as you spray them before you bag them they should be good for up to wk.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 16, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> lol
> 
> i start getting high around 5 a.m. when i turn on howard stern. teach me how and i'll try. if i can't do it, i'll go elsewhere!


i didnt mean anything by that post to turn you away. hope you didnt get the feeling i was being a dick or anything, just thought it would be useful for you as well as I and the others who didnt know how to do it. i know for sure it has saved me time already and allowed me to respond to more post alot quicker, where before i would just forget about posting since it would be too much of a hassle. i think your contribution to the thread in the last couple weeks or so have been very good and you have made a connection with plenty of us here so dont go anywhere!



jigfresh said:


> Don't go Fatboy... we like you just how you are. Alls good in the 600.
> 
> EDIT: And the jungle just keeps getting wilder. It's just insane in there. Like green sardines pack in a closet. Pics soon. Man I wish you guys could smell them.... soooooo nice. The best smelling I've ever grown. Can't wait. I've noticed about 5 pistils turning brown. Seems a bit early, they just hit 5 weeks 12/12. Anyways, hoping things work out for the harvest. It should be a big yield and I hope I get it right at timing it. Never done sativas before.
> 
> EDIT 2: I say 3 of them are from utah. Do I win a prize?


i can imagine that they are like a pack of sardines! except smell of great dankness instead of some stinky fish! i always have some hairs that turn brown a bit soon but im sure the rest will be good until around weeks 7 and 8. how many of your strains are sativas? you looking to do one big harvest or whenever theyre ready?



dr green dre said:


> Thanks for the reply LG, i dont think im going to keep this lot as i dnt want to start off with any problems i just thought the cold might kill em , these aint rooted cutts theyve just been trimmed off my mates plants, i 've done this many times and the cuts come out o.k as long as you spray them before you bag them they should be good for up to wk.


i didnt realize they werent rooted. i would think that the bag may keep them a bit warmer and humid to prolonge theyre life like you say they last for a week or so. better idea not to keep them since its always better not to start with problems like you said.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i can imagine that they are like a pack of sardines! except smell of great dankness instead of some stinky fish! i always have some hairs that turn brown a bit soon but im sure the rest will be good until around weeks 7 and 8. how many of your strains are sativas? you looking to do one big harvest or whenever theyre ready?


I'm only growing 1 strain at the moment (well only flowering 1 strain). I have 10 plants all Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG). I guess it's like 70/30 sativa or something like that. I'm thinking they will be done 9 weeks of 12/12 at the earliest. Maybe they will go 11, but probably 9-10. I'm gonna go with what Heads up said and try to harvest when the amber trich just start showing up, so mostly cloudy. Should be some awesome smoke. The fucking buds are huge already. Oh... hahahahaa.... and the only thing I found online was from someone selling cuts, their words were that the buds start off small but they really blow up the last 2 weeks... If that's so, these are gonna be MASSIVE. We'll see.

EDIT: I still have 3 Dog, 2 Trinity Rainbow Purple, 1 OG Kush, and 1 NY-47. Those are in veg. Geting fucking tall. I'm gonna have to learn how to clone soon. Either that or flower some lanky ass bitches, lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Well I can't speak for everyone, lol.... You aren't annoying. We like difference in the club. Negativity and a lack of humor are about the only things looked down upon here. I think you are free of those things, so yeah... stay around. Multi quote or not, hahaha.


I'm probably more guilty than anyone about posting multiple times in a row. Let me explain. I try to read every post and I tend to answer right then, not multiquote because by the time I get back to the quote, I may not remember my original thought. I'm guilty I tell ya', guilty to the core.

And just to prove my intentions are good even though my habits may not be, instead of another post, here's what I tried to post earlier but this neanderthal is not good at technology. I think the club will get a kick out of this, I did. Follow the link to youtube and turn your sound on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm probably more guilty than anyone about posting multiple times in a row. Let me explain. I try to read every post and I tend to answer right then, not multiquote because by the time I get back to the quote, I may not remember my original thought. I'm guilty I tell ya', guilty to the core.
> 
> And just to prove my intentions are good even though my habits may not be, instead of another post, here's what I tried to post earlier but this neanderthal is not good at technology. I think the club will get a kick out of this, I did. Follow the link to youtube and turn your sound on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


 I have done this many a times! I will be behind on my reading, and get overwhelmed. If I multi-quote, I might forget what I was gonna say by then.....lol


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 16, 2011)

Jig, an easy way to clone, take your cuttings, put some root schmootz of your choice on the stem after you cut off the not needed branches and stick it in sphagnum peat moss and water in. No need to cover them just keep the peat moist. After they root, into the medium of your choice they go, in your case hydro. I would just rinse the roots off first. Clones don't need a lot of light, a small cfl or two will do the trick. You're only trying to grow roots, not leaves.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm probably more guilty than anyone about posting multiple times in a row. Let me explain. I try to read every post and I tend to answer right then, not multiquote because by the time I get back to the quote, I may not remember my original thought. I'm guilty I tell ya', guilty to the core.
> 
> And just to prove my intentions are good even though my habits may not be, instead of another post, here's what I tried to post earlier but this neanderthal is not good at technology. I think the club will get a kick out of this, I did. Follow the link to youtube and turn your sound on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


that vid was the shit.....thanks for the laugh.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm probably more guilty than anyone about posting multiple times in a row. Let me explain. I try to read every post and I tend to answer right then, not multiquote because by the time I get back to the quote, I may not remember my original thought. I'm guilty I tell ya', guilty to the core.
> 
> And just to prove my intentions are good even though my habits may not be, instead of another post, here's what I tried to post earlier but this neanderthal is not good at technology. I think the club will get a kick out of this, I did. Follow the link to youtube and turn your sound on.
> [video=youtube;sHzdsFiBbFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc[/video]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


lmao thats some good shit.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

heres whats under my 600 atm, I pulled the 18xOB just today it wasn't producing looked like it was 2-3weeks in when it was 6 wees in...
I did pull a nice amount from my VK2 though(52g dry) and that yield will be improved tremendously, enjoy. LFL
[video=youtube;C97-86qV-tY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C97-86qV-tY[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2011)

So Today is Day 20 From Germ for my SC/WW/AND PE
I have no idea how old this SD is.......Whodat can you help me with that lol
SD in From SC on Left WW on Right


----------



## smokebros (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT UP club 600? it's been a few weeks, thought i'd stop by and picture hunt and look at bud porn


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> So Today is Day 20 From Germ for my SC/WW/AND PE
> I have no idea how old this SD is.......Whodat can you help me with that lol
> SD in From SC on Left WW on Right View attachment 1498261


Looks good HS  The SD was in the party cup for about a week from root. Looks like shes grown up some too  and the three blade fan is from the laps in light re-veg issue I had a few weeks back... hhmmmmmm those containers look familiar??? lol

Hears mine from the same batch of clones as yours, it was just a stronger cut and has been flowering for 4 days now, shes staring to stink so nice now


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 16, 2011)

Mane, I always enjoy your vids man! I love how you have a variety bro. Question for you, what height are you running your 600? It looks like a nice spread for a 600 and the buds look nice on the girls getting late. 

Thanks for sharing, get us a smoke report on the AG man!

SB


----------



## duchieman (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh man, taking a day from the 600 is like taking a day from work! How's is rockin men? (if there are any ladies, please step forward and you will be recognized). Just been pretty busy with life and my garden lately. As a matter of fact I keep moving my tent around, trying to configure it just right. I think I'm as bad as a woman moving around her living room, ffs. Anyway, just stopped in to say hello to everyone. I think I'm gonna go smoke a bowl or two and go around and visit some 600 clubbers threads and say high there. 

@fatboy. I for one am enjoying your stories and company very much. I welcome your experience, along with all the other OF's here, and thank you for sharing. I wanted to ask you about your Thai Stick photo. I got to see Thai once when I was just a teen in the later 70's and never got to try it. From what I understand, real Thai Stick was soaked in opium or something like that. Is that so in general and in your case there?

Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man, taking a day from the 600 is like taking a day from work! How's is rockin men? (if there are any ladies, please step forward and you will be recognized). Just been pretty busy with life and my garden lately. As a matter of fact I keep moving my tent around, trying to configure it just right. I think I'm as bad as a woman moving around her living room, ffs. Anyway, just stopped in to say hello to everyone. I think I'm gonna go smoke a bowl or two and go around and visit some 600 clubbers threads and say high there.
> 
> @fatboy. I for one am enjoying your stories and company very much. I welcome your experience, along with all the other OF's here, and thank you for sharing. I wanted to ask you about your Thai Stick photo. I got to see Thai once when I was just a teen in the later 70's and never got to try it. From what I understand, real Thai Stick was soaked in opium or something like that. Is that so in general and in your case there?
> 
> Duchie


Hey duchie  Yeah I heard thai sticks were the bombest bomb and nicer than your mom, maybe because they were covered in opium lol I dont know that for a fact but have heard the same thing. 

and fatboy, og triple og of  I totally agree with duchie and others, you should stick around these parts!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looks good HS  The SD was in the party cup for about a week from root. Looks like shes grown up some too  and the three blade fan is from the laps in light re-veg issue I had a few weeks back... hhmmmmmm those containers look familiar??? lol
> 
> Hears mine from the same batch of clones as yours, it was just a stronger cut and has been flowering for 4 days now, shes staring to stink so nice now
> View attachment 1498426


 LMAO @ those Containers look familiar. Yea shes looking good she will bounce back strong no doubt.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2011)

Having smoked a bowl of opium once, and shared in an opiated thai stick once (both back in the early 1980's), all I can say is "wow" to both.
I remember making the comment, basking in the after glow of opium, that if Mr. T were to kick the door down and come in to kill everyone in a murderous rampage that I couldn't care less.
Way too mellow. 
I can see why the opium dens of old & new have beds in them for customers to lie back on and let life drift by.
The opiated thai stick wasn't nearly as strong as the straight opium, but was really potent with an ultra couch-lock high.
Have also smoked "tie stick", which in my case was just weed tied to a stick and nothing special. 
But I laughed my ass off watching "Up In Smoke" back in the day when it first showed in the theaters: 
----- 
-Tied stick?

-That stuff that's
tied to a stick.

-Oh, Thai stick.
-----
Well, that, and I was pretty baked, too.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

tied to a stick? lol howd you smoke something tied to a stick?

Reminder to anyone thats doing veggies this year, swing by Mcpurps veggie spot if you got time  

https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/403986-2011-veggies.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> tied to a stick? lol howd you smoke something tied to a stick?


Yeah, I know! That's what I thought when my buddy showed up with it!  
Turns out it was just regular buds tied around a wooden fondue skewer that someone was passing off as thai stick and charging double what we normally paid for the same weight.
The opiated thai stick was the real deal, though I'm not sure if all thai stick is opiated by default. 
Once you start unwrapping the string you just slid a sticky chunk off the wooden skewer and put it in the bowl and smoke your cares away.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

wtf hahahaha ahhh man thanks for the laugh, this will be cracking me up for atleast a few days... Actually everytime I hear thai stick now I'll chuckle for sure


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm probably more guilty than anyone about posting multiple times in a row. Let me explain. I try to read every post and I tend to answer right then, not multiquote because by the time I get back to the quote, I may not remember my original thought. I'm guilty I tell ya', guilty to the core.
> 
> And just to prove my intentions are good even though my habits may not be, instead of another post, here's what I tried to post earlier but this neanderthal is not good at technology. I think the club will get a kick out of this, I did. Follow the link to youtube and turn your sound on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


that's me too. i see a post i respond. i'm a man of action!!

love the vid! lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Jig, an easy way to clone, take your cuttings, put some root schmootz of your choice on the stem after you cut off the not needed branches and stick it in sphagnum peat moss and water in. No need to cover them just keep the peat moist. After they root, into the medium of your choice they go, in your case hydro. I would just rinse the roots off first. Clones don't need a lot of light, a small cfl or two will do the trick. You're only trying to grow roots, not leaves.


 
you don't cover your brand new clones? a bold approach but i'll stick with my humidity domes!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man, taking a day from the 600 is like taking a day from work! How's is rockin men? (if there are any ladies, please step forward and you will be recognized). Just been pretty busy with life and my garden lately. As a matter of fact I keep moving my tent around, trying to configure it just right. I think I'm as bad as a woman moving around her living room, ffs. Anyway, just stopped in to say hello to everyone. I think I'm gonna go smoke a bowl or two and go around and visit some 600 clubbers threads and say high there.
> 
> @fatboy. I for one am enjoying your stories and company very much. I welcome your experience, along with all the other OF's here, and thank you for sharing. I wanted to ask you about your Thai Stick photo. I got to see Thai once when I was just a teen in the later 70's and never got to try it. From what I understand, real Thai Stick was soaked in opium or something like that. Is that so in general and in your case there?
> 
> Duchie


 
thank you duchie! i like it here but the chances of me muti quoting is low. lol

i always get asked about the bullshit story about thai pot and opium. it's an urban myth started by people who couldn't believe that marijuana could get them so totally stoned. since pot couldn't possibly be that good, it must be dipped in opium! DUH!

although i'm sure there are some wack jobs out there who tried dipping a thai stick or 2, it's just not cost effective and would not be easy to do. opium per gram is worth 10 times what pot per gram is worth. opuim is pretty sticky, burns differently than reefer and man is it a great high but anyone who tells you they have smoked pot dipped in opium is most likely confused. when your good buddy tells you something is dipped in opium, you'd believe him right? 

have you ever smoked hash oil? the way you gently tap the bubble with the flame to smoke it. that's the way you smoke opium. a few hits of real opium knocked me on my ass and i doubt any of you could smoke me under (40 years of practice). it's a great high (i smoked heroin in thailand too)! 

i've had opium and thai stick at the same time. mixing the 2 never occured to me. mixing beer with rum never occured to me either.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't want to work! I just want to hang out with my plants all day today!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> thank you duchie! i like it here but the chances of me muti quoting is low. lol
> 
> i always get asked about the bullshit story about thai pot and opium. it's an urban myth started by people who couldn't believe that marijuana could get them so totally stoned. since pot couldn't possibly be that good, it must be dipped in opium! DUH!
> 
> ...


That's what I always thought about the "opiated" thai stick I sampled. 
I think at most it was dipped in honey oil. 
Probably only a 50% chance that it was actual bud from thailand, and not just local grown stuff dipped in honey oil after being tied to a stick. 
Whatever it was, it was quite good, but definitely not the same high as opium.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Have also smoked "tie stick", which in my case was just weed tied to a stick and nothing special.
> But I laughed my ass off watching "Up In Smoke" back in the day when it first showed in the theaters:
> -----
> -Tied stick?
> ...


 
years ago a bunch of genius' had the same idea. take a cola, tie it to something wood and call it thai stick. the number of clowns who showed me some huge, ugly, hunk of reefer poorly tied to a stick was annoying. genuine thai stick looks the same from one end of thailand to the other. the thai sativas are perfect to wrap around the bamboo stick. all the sticks are a uniform size too. it's like they have a factory or something.


by the way, the thai reefer of my youth is pretty much gone. even the thais have a hard time finding any. we can thank our gubment for that. we crack down hard on any nation that doesn't pretend that pot is dangerous.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's what I always thought about the "opiated" thai stick I sampled.
> I think at most it was dipped in honey oil.
> Probably only a 50% chance that it was actual bud from thailand, and not just local grown stuff dipped in honey oil after being tied to a stick.
> Whatever it was, it was quite good, but definitely not the same high as opium.


an awful lot of thai reefer was brought back by air force guys, like me, who didn't like the idea of not having thai to smoke anymore. it was rare when thai stick would make it outside of our group of friends. one hit and everybody wanted the stick.

i never sold any though. IT"S MINE! ALL MINE!!!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I don't want to work! I just want to hang out with my plants all day today!


 
i'm sure your boss would understand. i was the boss and i took a few days off to care for my ladies as needed! 

work is work but my babies come first!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

ive got a couple of thousand poppy seeds just sitting i was thinking about making temple balls but never got round to popping them.did some research and found that the opiated hash balls were called royal temple balls. tho the evidence is pretty sketchy and much like thai stick i doubt it actually ever had opium mixed in.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

ok, maybe i should work on my multi quoting skills!  lol


----------



## duchieman (Mar 17, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> ok, maybe i should work on my multi quoting skills!  lol


 I'd rather work on my garden.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

It's a very old Sales technique, but should be applied the world over, never *ASSUME* anything , it makes an *ASS*of*U*and*ME*. An OG like you should know that OGOF.

I have never had opium so cannot comment, all I know opiates have killed many of my friends...so unless I get a life sentence, that is one Roger Rabbit I do not want to try.




fatboyOGOF said:


> a few hits of real opium knocked me on my ass and i doubt any of you could smoke me under (40 years of practice). it's a great high (i smoked heroin in thailand too)!
> 
> i've had opium and thai stick at the same time. mixing the 2 never occured to me. mixing beer with rum never occured to me either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

lmao i dont doubt i couldnt smoke either of you under a table.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

DST said:


> It's a very old Sales technique, but should be applied the world over, never *ASSUME* anything , it makes an *ASS*of*U*and*ME*. An OG like you should know that OGOF.
> 
> I have never had opium so cannot comment, all I know opiates have killed many of my friends...so unless I get a life sentence, that is one Roger Rabbit I do not want to try.


 
it was a wide open comment that simply doubted you could smoke me under. it was not a statement that you couldn't.

with a life long love of all things that get me high, the stamina of a bull and my size, it was and is a tough row to hoe!


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2011)

the only time i seen someone smoke "under a table",was back in my coke pushin days,now them was some hardcore smokers..lolj/k
i even know one that smokes,as she stands on a chair,with one leg in the air....lol....im so high righ now,smokein this loud.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

genuity said:


> the only time i seen someone smoke "under a table",was back in my coke pushin days,now them was some hardcore smokers..lolj/k
> i even know one that smokes,as she stands on a chair,with one leg in the air....lol....im so high righ now,smokein this loud.


in thailand i'd watch opium smokers (first and second timers) slowly nod and fade away. one sec they'd be talking, the next they were goneski! they basically smoked themselves under or in this case on the papa san chairs! it was pretty funny.


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> in thailand i'd watch opium smokers (first and second timers) slowly nod and fade away. one sec they'd be talking, the next they were goneski! they basically smoked themselves under the table or in this case on the papa san chairs! it was pretty funny.


yea that sounds like some piyao....lol
knock yo [email protected]#k in the dirt,with that opium...the younger kids around here are on that stuff real bad.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 17, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea that sounds like some piyao....lol
> knock yo [email protected]#k in the dirt,with that opium...the younger kids around here are on that stuff real bad.


it's a great high but hugely addicting. we'd do it once in awhile. everyday for a week, you're gone. i smoked a little bit back in the states but finding opium was nearly impossible


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

that's the problem in Scotland, most of the heroin is too good, in otherwords the dealers are slack fukkers who don't know how to mix...kids dying and even younger ones getting sold 2 buck bags at school, ffs.

Size hasn't got a thing to do with it bru, my business partner was a prop forward, has no neck, and you wouldn't want him sitting on you, and I'll smoke him oot anyday, lol. Anyway, doubts and assumptions aside, I am sure we can all smoke a tree or two. I was just trying to subtly point out that bravado is no part of the 600, unless you are showing off yer ladies, then bravado has no limits! Like you say, "we have the best hobby", so lets grow on! And lets dump this smack chat at the same time, shit depresses me man.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2011)

A little uplifting video maybe?
I can not take any credit for this as I found it in anothet thread in RIU whilst reading up on some things. If you get offended by talk of sex or sex acts, don't watch and move along. I'm not trying to start anything with this except maybe a chuckle or two.
[video=youtube;SblqloC-43A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SblqloC-43A&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Peace...


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Mane, I always enjoy your vids man! I love how you have a variety bro. Question for you, what height are you running your 600? It looks like a nice spread for a 600 and the buds look nice on the girls getting late.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, get us a smoke report on the AG man!
> 
> SB


around 10-12inches from the tops. thanks alot man.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

aaah, thats funny, girl has no shame. A good one to party with.


Dezracer said:


> A little uplifting video maybe?
> I can not take any credit for this as I found it in anothet thread in RIU whilst reading up on some things. If you get offended by talk of sex or sex acts, don't watch and move along. I'm not trying to start anything with this except maybe a chuckle or two.
> [video=youtube;SblqloC-43A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SblqloC-43A&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Peace...


Anyone for a joint?



Peace, DST


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive got a couple of thousand poppy seeds just sitting i was thinking about making temple balls but never got round to popping them.did some research and found that the opiated hash balls were called royal temple balls. tho the evidence is pretty sketchy and much like thai stick i doubt it actually ever had opium mixed in.


I've got the instructions in a book on how to harvest the opium refine it and add it to the hash to make the temple balls BUT as the author points out there is a reason why opiates are known as dirty drugs he included the information as it is relevant to the book but advises against it as it is addictive!


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2011)

looking yummy D,drippin.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

MMMMM im on that boat D... jernts galore!


A frightening development in the MMJ industry.
For immediate release, March 17, 2011

Feds Threaten State Dispensaries Nationwide

Read the Department of Justice's "Haag Memo" here:
http://www.cannabistherapyinstitute.....haag.memo.pdf

For more information, contact the:
Cannabis Therapy Institute
877-420-4205

In a little-publicized memo, the federal government has indicated that the
gloves are off with regards to medical marijuana dispensaries, "regardless
of state laws." Previous memos had indicated a loosening of federal
prosecutions of medical marijuana, however the new memo states very clearly
that the feds consider all dispensaries illegal under federal law and that
their prosecution is a "core priority" of the feds.

The "Haag Memo" was written on Feb. 1, 2011 from United States Attorney
Melinda Haag (Northern District of California) to John A. Russo, Esq.,
Oakland City Attorney, in response to an Oakland City Council request for
guidance regarding medical marijuana and federal law. The memo was written
with consultation and approval from U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder.

The "Haag Memo" clarifies the "Ogden Memo", which was written by former
Deputy Attorney General David W. Ogden on Oct. 19, 2009 for the Department
of Justice. The "Ogden Memo" seemed to indicate that the new Obama
administration would restrict federal prosecution of medical marijuana
providers in states that had medical marijuana laws. This was heralded by
many as giving them the green light to pursue medical marijuana activities,
as long as they were in compliance with state law.

The "Haag Memo" clears up that misconception with some very unambiguous
statements. The memo says clearly that the feds will not look the other way
on medical marijuana. The "Haag Memo" states very clearly that the feds
will continue to investigate, arrest and prosecute medical marijuana
dispensaries in every state "regardless of state laws." 

In addition, the memo calls prosecuting medical marijuana dispensaries a
"core priority" for the feds.

According to the memo, medical marijuana commercial activity is still
considered by the Department of Justice to be "a violation of federal law
regardless of state laws permitting such activities."

The memo may be the cause of the recent increase in federal raids at
medical marijuana dispensaries. Only 4 days after the memo was issued, the
DEA raided 4 dispensaries in California Just this week, the DEA raided
more dispensaries in California and Montana. They arrested dozens of
people, and seized the assets and bank accounts of several dispensaries.

IMPLICATIONS FOR COLORADO

"Maybe this will wake people up who think that it can't happen here," says
Kathleen Chippi of the Colorado-based Patient and Caregiver Rights
Litigation Project (cannabislawsuits.com), who is trying to raise money to
file lawsuits to uphold Colorado's Constitutional right to cannabis
medicine. Many legal observers agree that Colorado has the best chance of
fighting the feds in court because Colorado is the only state whose medical
marijuana law is actually in the state Constitution.

However, last year the state of Colorado set up a regulatory scheme that
required caregivers to surrender their Constitutional rights. The state
created a new entity called a Medical marijuana Center (MMC). However, in
order to apply to become an MMC, the applicants had to surrender their
Constitutional rights to be caregivers, leaving them with no Constitutional
protection.

MMC applicants also had to sign their power of attorney over to the state
Department of Revenue for extensive investigations of every aspect of their
lives, including family, spouses, children, and bank accounts. Over 700
people applied to become MMCs last July 1, 2010. The investigations on
these applicants are in full swing, and no licenses to applicants have yet
been granted.

MORE QUOTES FROM THE HAAG MEMO

"We will enforce the CSA vigorously against individuals and organizations
that participate in unlawful manufacturing and distribution activity
involving marijuana, even if such activities are permitted under state
law."

"Others who knowingly facilitate the actions of the licensees, includmg
property owners, landlords, and financiers should also know that their
conduct violates federal law."

"As the Attorney General has repeatedly stated, the Department of Justice
remains fumly (sic) committed to enforcing the CSA in all states."

READ THE DOJ MEMOS:

"Haag Memo" (Feb. 1, 2011)
http://www.cannabistherapyinstitute.....haag.memo.pdf

"Ogden Memo": Oct. 19, 2009
http://blogs.usdoj.gov/blog/archives/192

DONATIONS NEEDED:
Please donate to CTI to help us continue to bring you this important
information:
http://www.cannabistherapyinstitute.com/donate.html

Please copy and redistribute this announcement.
http://www.cannabistherapyinstitute.com/legal/feds/doj.haag.memo.pdf
^original^memo^

THIS CANT BE HAPPENING? honestly I think the ball is rolling too fast to stop without a SERIOUS uproar from the people. They are straight up stealing $$$ from these people after they have already paid outrageous fees and taxes to set up the business... "the gloves are off" wtf? ok they want gloves off... I dont think so!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dammit man. That sucks IMO!!!

I wonder how that will affect patients...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Big time! but half these places are pretty shady, if I say so myself... Its the smaller ops putting out the best meds and before this came out the state has been working hard to get the "little guy" out of the picture by passing crazy restrictions on anyone who doesn't have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start a MMC. The state makes me sick with their agenda and so do the feds... Now, I am very thankful for being in a mmj friendly state but things seem to be going south... including me if things get crazy enough out here.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 17, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> years ago a bunch of genius' had the same idea. take a cola, tie it to something wood and call it thai stick. the number of clowns who showed me some huge, ugly, hunk of reefer poorly tied to a stick was annoying. genuine thai stick looks the same from one end of thailand to the other. the thai sativas are perfect to wrap around the bamboo stick. all the sticks are a uniform size too. it's like they have a factory or something.
> 
> 
> by the way, the thai reefer of my youth is pretty much gone. even the thais have a hard time finding any. we can thank our gubment for that. we crack down hard on any nation that doesn't pretend that pot is dangerous.


The crowning achievement in Mr. Harry Anslinger's life, getting a hundred and something countries to sign on to what basically amounted to a pot ban around the world. Both he and J. Edgar Hoover stayed at the head of their respective agencies for about forty years. I believe it was in the early seventies he got these countries to agree to our draconian pot laws. So the guy who basically started the propaganda ball against pot rolling in the thirties, kept that ball rolling for forty years and we are still paying the price today. Never underestimate the power of stupid. This one man convinced many, many americans pot is evil and then he convinced, I'm sure with a bit of economic arm twisting, all these other countries to sign this pot treaty basically outlawing it around the globe. Thanks Harry, you asshole.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out the color on these leaves







EK-47. The purple genetics must be dominant, I think.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

SHOCKER! haha sorry just had to do it! but i would put the shocker to her!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 17, 2011)

I Finally Went and Got Myself a Glass Bong Today. Nothing Fancy But It hits smooth as hell and im suprisingly higher then usual. I went and picked up some Og #18 from Reserva Privada from a Dispensary. That will be my next Attitude order.
As far as the DEA thats bullshit They are a bunch of fucking assholes. They would much rather go after people growing a innocent plant then hunt down the drug lords that are making Mexico a war zone.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 17, 2011)

Update!

they are really taking off now 12/12 this weekend for sure


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Your set-up looks very clean and nice  your plants look the same. I like that diy co2 too.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

My hydro has been running pretty smoothly for a noob  Im noticing growth every day now. I have a feeling once they get a good portion of roots in the res they will take off like crazy... I can just feel it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 17, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Update!
> 
> they are really taking off now 12/12 this weekend for sure
> 
> View attachment 1500227View attachment 1500230View attachment 1500229View attachment 1500228


I think I peep some strawberries!?


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Check out the color on these leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, I love purple plants. Make sure they're getting enough P though, sometimes the purple can mean they're hungry for some.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 17, 2011)

Ty!
ya once them roots explode the girls go nutz

i use the diy C02 for the C02 of course but the alcohol works well for my oil process


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I think I peep some strawberries!?


that u do my friend lol starting them for my outdoor garden


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you confident the DIY Co2 makes a difference? I bought a cheap Co2 tester but I'm afraid to run a test. I'm afraid I'll end up dropping some more benjis into a Co2 tank, controller and solenoid hahahah.

Just like with any hobby, this one can be expensive. At least there is a reward I guess


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Gorgeous, I love purple plants. Make sure they're getting enough P though, sometimes the purple can mean they're hungry for some.


The mom that the seed came from had some intense purpling as well, but this seed has taken the indica from the hindu kush, because the mom had a lot longer flowering period and was a much branchier plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Are you confident the DIY Co2 makes a difference? I bought a cheap Co2 tester but I'm afraid to run a test. I'm afraid I'll end up dropping some more benjis into a Co2 tank, controller and solenoid hahahah.
> 
> Just like with any hobby, this one can be expensive. At least there is a reward I guess



What hes doing is def better than no co2, Im sure of that. One thing Id recommend is putting a small fan on the floor to mix the air thoroughly because as Im sure everyone has heard, co2 sinks to the floor of the room. Thats if you haven't taken care of that already


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> What hes doing is def better than no co2, Im sure of that. One thing Id recommend is putting a small fan on the floor to mix the air thoroughly because as Im sure everyone has heard, co2 sinks to the floor of the room. Thats if you haven't taken care of that already


that i did  the humidifier sits on the floor and moves around alot of lower air with its fan


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys, nice pics. jeezo, that Haag thing sux. The US is such a complicated place...the left hand doesn't seem to know what the right hand is doing, and even when it does it's all crazy mixed up. I really don't think it will be long before the masses take to the steeets like the middle East and our whole world turns into chaos...and these stupid fuks in charge can't even see it. Constant persecution of your people is no way to develop or grow a nation or a world....just makes me want to bang my head against a wall.

Have a good one guys/gals, the weekend is nigh.

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

watching the commons on tv, talking bout prepareing for intervention.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

intervention of what? Lybia... or MJ? lol.


mr west said:


> watching the commons on tv, talking bout prepareing for intervention.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

Lybia soz lol, no fly zones and travelbans


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

haha, oh dam, guess I'll need to cancel me summer holiday to Tripoli then, lol.


mr west said:


> Lybia soz lol, no fly zones and travelbans


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

A wee peak at the Engineers Dream I mars bar'd this morgen....rest of pics in Breeder Thread.



Peace, 

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

lovely colours d, defo from the dpq side i'd say


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

for sure, those downward pointy, frosty as hell leaves as well. It's going to be a dank one.


mr west said:


> lovely colours d, defo from the dpq side i'd say


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2011)

So I have a little problem/question. I have 5 plants that are now in their 78th day of flowering and they should have been done a week ago, being White Russian. They are still covered with white pistils like they are flowering hard, but I suspect that my cold night-time temperatures have thrown them either into a delay or they simply committed suicide and I'm admiring them in their coffins. In any case, I'm in a quandary as to whether to just chop them (it's not like I don't have more ) or let them run longer, which might just ruin them. How about some 600 opinions to add clarity to my decision-making?




















They are nice plants. I just don't want to wreck them.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like she needs some more time


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

Seems lie a few are going through this shrnk. Don's Panama is on week 26 by all accounts, lol. I have a SSH going into week 14 this weekend I think. Don has started knifing his roots to make them think they are finishing.
Your's def need some time by the looks. How are the trichs, any amber signs yet?


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> So I have a little problem/question. I have 5 plants that are now in their 78th day of flowering and they should have been done a week ago, being White Russian. They are still covered with white pistils like they are flowering hard, but I suspect that my cold night-time temperatures have thrown them either into a delay or they simply committed suicide and I'm admiring them in their coffins. In any case, I'm in a quandary as to whether to just chop them (it's not like I don't have more ) or let them run longer, which might just ruin them. How about some 600 opinions to add clarity to my decision-making?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would say chop'em,i did my WR at 65 days,with white pistills all over,and people like it more than the ny purple diesel.
itll be a nice clear high..imo


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, gen, that's what I'm leaning towards. After all, I have clones waiting to fill that spot!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

lush colour show DST! looks as dank as ive seen in high times an the like for sure


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Thanks, gen, that's what I'm leaning towards. After all, I have clones waiting to fill that spot!


yea that cold can slow things down,as far as plant growth,but the trich jus keep right on goin imo...
youll jus have some red hair white russian girls....lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

i hate bud structure like that shnkrman its a real pain in the ass to trim. should be a killer hash run to do on the plus side though man. enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

quick one 600, im needing to take some snips but have zero veg space left for the prop. im thinking of just using a big coardboard box and a desklamp with a CFL in it. will this be sufficient for just a few snips?


----------



## sso (Mar 18, 2011)

basically yes.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick one 600, im needing to take some snips but have zero veg space left for the prop. im thinking of just using a big coardboard box and a desklamp with a CFL in it. will this be sufficient for just a few snips?


That should work


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

kool i have a huge cfl but didnt fancy using it for just a few snips.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2011)

On Sunday we will be accepting entries into our one day only *Best Pr0n Contest. *The only rule is you must be an existing member of the Club 600 and the prize will be a hand blown spoon from faded glasswork.











Judges are DST, mr west and myself. You may enter as many times as you wish and the winner will be determined Monday.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice choice of piece cof!!! Let the pr0n begin, hehe.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

Im game for a go, but my camera sucks dick. See ya 600s later!


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice choice of piece cof!!! Let the pr0n begin, hehe.


Ya may have to help me with my thumb nails! lol I can't do it for some reason. Bah


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

naughty camera lol.


shrigpiece said:


> Im game for a go, but my camera sucks dick. See ya 600s later!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

sweet, another day of wicked nug p4wn.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

whats up shrig? no can do on the uploadio?



shrigpiece said:


> Ya may have to help me with my thumb nails! lol I can't do it for some reason. Bah


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> naughty camera lol.


Took me a while but i see how that backfired on me. Edit the cam is rubbish


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> whats up shrig? no can do on the uploadio?


Nah it only lets me do thumbnails. I done the thing ya told me i think. Didn't work. Probably me being useless


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's what not to post....lol




curious old fart said:


> On Sunday we will be accepting entries into our one day only *Best Pr0n Contest. *The only rule is you must be an existing member of the Club 600 and the prize will be a hand blown spoon from faded glasswork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

nae worries, we'll blow it up proper...


shrigpiece said:


> Nah it only lets me do thumbnails. I done the thing ya told me i think. Didn't work. Probably me being useless


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol, iv got one if ya wanna see it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> nae worries, we'll blow it up proper...


Thanks for looking after the noob.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

be careful what you post, it may be considered an entry.



shrigpiece said:


> Lol, iv got one if ya wanna see it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

No worries, I ain't gonna post a pic of a clone corpse. I had one i forgot about and it crispyfied it. Shame really im sure im not the only one here thats done that.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

absolutely not, as you can see from the pic above, lol. 


shrigpiece said:


> Shame really im sure im not the only one here thats done that.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> On Sunday we will be accepting entries into our one day only *Best Pr0n Contest. *The only rule is you must be an existing member of the Club 600 and the prize will be a hand blown spoon from faded glasswork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! how much time do we have? I was waiting for something like this! I do have several 600w hps' that could be used for another contest, they've been used for two or three flower sessions tho.
This should be fun but also a clusterfuck with multiple entries per member, can;t wait to see it rollin 

EDIT: nevermind me, im a little slow lol


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

bit shtoned mr whodat, hehe.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> bit shtoned mr whodat, hehe.


 wooo hooo haaa haa... that was good. that was fookin' good! have a great day everyone!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2011)

You may need one more rule; that the pr0n in question is not glommed from the internetz. Maybe it's obvious, but I'm a bit thick, as I'm always ready to admit and I'm not happy with my most recent camera's work. I'm going to break out the old panasonic if I want to stand a chance!



curious old fart said:


> On Sunday we will be accepting entries into our one day only *Best Pr0n Contest. *The only rule is you must be an existing member of the Club 600 and the prize will be a hand blown spoon from faded glasswork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> bit shtoned mr whodat, hehe.



not yet heheh, im just getting up  havent had time to get stoned yet lol Im def gonna need to get blazed tho something about spending a few hrs at the laundromat doesn't excite me very much.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 18, 2011)

The eagle flies on Friday
Saturday I go out to play


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> not yet heheh, im just getting up  havent had time to get stoned yet lol Im def gonna need to get blazed tho something about spending a few hrs at the laundromat doesn't excite me very much.


There's your problem, you start the day with a bowl and everything else will fall in place.


cof


Don't use all your porn, we'll do this again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> There's your problem, you start the day with a bowl and everything else will fall in place.
> 
> 
> cof
> ...


on it boss! 

I do agree shnkrmn tho, must be pics of your own plants and maybe 3 entries per member, otherwise people might just throw up as much as possible instead of the absolute best 3 they have... just a though  

errggggg off to the cleaners  there's a reason I haven't done laudry in the last 2 months lol I HATE THE LAUNDROMAT!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

like this??






deep psycho 8 weeks flores


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

yes indeed I like! looks great westy! 
 out


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> like this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful, and in the relm of a winner, but since you're a judge, your pics are not considered in the contest.

I'll agree to no photo shopping and be reasonanble in your number of pics...I have a couple of more spoons left for later contest.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

78 weeks is like a year and a half mate...ffs, you trumping Donny, lol.


mr west said:


> like this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot though Fred!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

a certain amount of photo shoppoing is required cropping and such?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

as long as the green is yours i see no problem. i have to crop my pics to be able to upload them.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> a certain amount of photo shoppoing is required cropping and such?


As long as it is your pic of your plant, not something gleaned from the net.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush, right before the chop 







One of my G-13 cuts that likes to show pink pistils


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Pre-98 Bubba Kush, right before the chop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is bubba a light yeilders. Most pics i see of Bubba all the buds look tiny


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Is bubba a light yeilders. Most pics i see of Bubba all the buds look tiny


Extremely light yielder, they go through a huge stretch, so the buds dont really pack together, just at the tops.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good plant for scrog.?..


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds like a good plant for scrog.?..


Most definitely. Just didn't have a screen at the time, lol. I have a few Kush strains that go through a good stretch in flowering, I'm just trying to up the yield now. Not to mention i tried to do a winter grow in the green house, but they didnt get enough light. I truly cannot wait for the summer to hit with my sunny hot days !!!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Extremely light yielder, they go through a huge stretch, so the buds dont really pack together, just at the tops.


 Damn that sucks ive been wanting to try Bubba but i dont know if i can deal with buds that tiny i would be depressed...... 
On another Note i need a ash catcher for my new bong heres some pics it hits smooth as fuck but i want a ash catcher asap


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like a nice piece of glass HS could get a nice rip out that thing  I only have 1 small bubbler, the rest of my herb is smoked in jernts


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Damn that sucks ive been wanting to try Bubba but i dont know if i can deal with buds that tiny i would be depressed......
> On another Note i need a ash catcher for my new bong heres some pics it hits smooth as fuck but i want a ash catcher asap


I agree thats a sweet glass iv been looking for the right glass for about a month and have to say that would suit me nicely. Where did ya get it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2011)

its okay when they are small if they look like this 













Cali Connections Sour OG, Day 73ish


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like a nice piece of glass HS could get a nice rip out that thing  I only have 1 small bubbler, the rest of my herb is smoked in jernts


 lol I have a plastic 4 footer but it doesnt get me nearly as high or hit as smooth as this. I usually smoke Blunt/Joints. I have a Extreme Q Vape but i hardly ever use that damn thing lol.


shrigpiece said:


> I agree thats a sweet glass iv been looking for the right glass for about a month and have to say that would suit me nicely. Where did ya get it?


 I got it at the smoke shop on College It is to the left of a Bright Yellow smoke shop called Mellow Yellow.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn Bill that is some KILL! I want it! lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 18, 2011)

O'k all i'll be giving a few updates on the babies in the veg room today and posting a few pic as they start to get some wheels up under them...By the way i've tried over and over again to join this 600 club and maybe i'm doing it wrong but it does'nt show up in my member sections for clubs i belong to can someone help me out here? Do i ineed a invite or something? Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

you in the club right now.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 18, 2011)

That sounds real good to me TY McP!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> its okay when they are small if they look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"SQUISH!" 
That was the sound of my chances at winning that spoon lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> O'k all i'll be giving a few updates on the babies in the veg room today and posting a few pic as they start to get some wheels up under them...By the way i've tried over and over again to join this 600 club and maybe i'm doing it wrong but it does'nt show up in my member sections for clubs i belong to can someone help me out here? Do i ineed a invite or something? Peace


lol 
welcome


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol
> welcome


Why you laughing at me Whodat? I dont play dat you know dat...lmao Have you ever seen the novie Goodfellas thats a classic seen...

Thanks again for the welcome i didnt know i was already here...I have got to smoke just a lil bit more..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 18, 2011)

The ones in the rear are the Blue Diesel and the ones in the front are the Cheeseberry Haze..12 days and 10 days from sprout..


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 18, 2011)

I mixed up my Super Soil today Its ready to go. Now im just waiting for my girls to get big enough. They are doing fine since being transplanted 3 Days ago. Today is Day 22 Of Veg for all girls but the Sour Diesel
I also forgot Yesterday i went and picked up a New Trey some Bamboo Sticks and Humboldt Honey

*

Nirvana White Widow*

*Pineapple Express Lagging Behind*

*And Sour Cream*


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

well i want to enter in the contest, but dont know if i qualify seeing as my plants and pics i am entering are from my last grow last winter, i doubt i will win anyway with all these great looking buds and plants in here.

you guys in here club are doing a great job so keep up the great growing guys, i wish i could contribute more to the thread. i will soon enough though. i am still planning on the small auto gorilla grow this year.
any way heres my enter if it is allowed. they are both shishkaberry. some pics of when it was growing and liek 2 of the dried product
let me know if i qaulify guys


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks nice mcp


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks west.
i think that one was the best out of like 100 that i took, and it still could have been better, im not a good camera operator either though


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice pics McP, I'd say you're in! The hairs on her look like the muff of a fire-crotch! I had a Bubblegum that looked a lot like that.

What are you guys smoking tonight? I just toked a little Top 44 from my last grow, haven't hardly touched it since I wasn't happy with the way she finished. I was pleasantly surprised! Even weed that isn't perfect is still good guys. Just reminding everyone here because so many of us spoil ourselves with the dankest of dank LOL. 

Have a good weekend everyone, 

ShwagBag

A cpl pics of what I've been smokin'. Left to right Pure Power Plant, Ice, Crystal. Time for another toke! Second pic has T44 on the left.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks west.
> i think that one was the best out of like 100 that i took, and it still could have been better, im not a good camera operator either though


I've never really felt the need for a good camera. Since I've taken on this hobby I certainly want one now!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

those are some good looking buds shwagbag.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 18, 2011)

is the contest going to be held in here all of sunday or we going to see a new thread started? i would say if its in here that no one should post stuff besides their photos for the day or others re-sizing the images for them just so we can have a great back to back PRON fest!




edit- i learned to supersize!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 18, 2011)

count me in on the comp, ill try my best lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking quite dank in here  
Everything starts sunday if im not mistaken, and Im sure they (whoever they are lol) have figured most of it out 

Shwagbag- Im tokin on Sour D and a few others... mmmmmm toasty 

Mcpurp- Im sure a 600 heavy hitter like yourself is most def in 

Hs- looking good so far 

and one more  for good measure lol

 folks


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys, good to see all the action happening. Love the contest idea, I have no Idea how you guys are gonna pick a winner. Ever see Twelve Angry Men? 

So I pulled this girl from her dying breaths after I poorly cut her head of, causing quite a deformity. Nonetheless she has returned with a vengeance and is now the healthiest plant in my garden. Today I fluffed some of her bottom with Talc of Jack Hammer, so we should have some little purple hammers running around soon.
View attachment 1501985View attachment 1501986View attachment 1501987

Edit. Ha ha, I guess it would help if I told you what it was. It's The Purp, from Jordan of the Islands, a Canadian West Coast breeder.
Duchie


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 18, 2011)

She's pretty!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope you'll show us some baby pics when the time comes, Duchie! 
And pics of the babies growing up, too! 

Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hope you'll show us some baby pics when the time comes, Duchie!
> And pics of the babies growing up, too!
> 
> Peace!


 Most definitely! How you been old Doobie boy? You ain't letting those calluses get soft now, are you?


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2011)

Just remembered something. I have something I wanted to share.

Les Claypool and Frog Brigade, WHAMOLA!
[video=youtube;eWRn80UOsqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWRn80UOsqw[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2011)

So I picked and discarded those shrooms from one of my pots last week and guess what? They're Baaaack!


One of my two Widows starting to finish up. I think it's day 54 today. With these white strains, do they tend to finish more white than other strains?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looking quite dank in here
> Everything starts sunday if im not mistaken, and Im sure they (whoever they are lol) have figured most of it out
> 
> Shwagbag- Im tokin on Sour D and a few others... mmmmmm toasty
> ...


i just realized it didnt start till sunday, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Most definitely! How you been old Doobie boy? You ain't letting those calluses get soft now, are you?


Hi, Duchie!
Naw, my fingertips are permanently like leather (I can barely use a laptop's touchpad or other devices with touch-sensing interface  ). 
My finger muscles & joints are a whole 'nother ball o' wax, though.
Actually I'm working on doing a "Weird" Al Yankovic-style song parody just for shits & grins. It's about buds, so I'll be sure to post a link here in the clubhouse. Have a lot of work to do on it. 
Got the lyrics ready, am charting out the orchestration, and then just need to record all of the parts and edit it together.
Don't expect miracles, other than getting it done. 
Hands were aching for a couple of days, but they're fine now and I'm stoked to get it done. I play about 5 hours a day, 5 days a week, then give my hands a rest for 2 days to recuperate.
If I can pull off this little project, it should provide a chuckle or two, hopefully.

I have my pic selected for the Sunday pr0nfest, though I have no hope of winning. I'm just looking forward to seeing everybody else's pics and wishing they were in my bowl. 

*edit: And thanks for the link to Les and his Whamola! Good stuff! Thank Sweet Zombie Jesus for all those folks who think outside the box.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I don't normally say this word but, AMEN!!! DOWN with the mainstream and go with your own flow. Can ya dig it?!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I don't normally say this word but, AMEN!!! DOWN with the mainstream and go with your own flow. Can ya dig it?!


Like Quagmire's cousin the shovel maker says: "Diggity-diggity!"


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Like Quagmire's cousin the shovel maker says: "Diggity-diggity!"


It really is the only way to find the good stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, pretty late here in EDT land and I'd like to catch Mr. Mahr before I hit the hay. Gotta big day tomorrow with taking pics for the photo comp and all! 

600out!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

A wee reminder if anyone needs one!!!!!!!!!

Have a nice day RIU 600 Watters.

Peace, DST




curious old fart said:


> On Sunday we will be accepting entries into our one day only *Best Pr0n Contest. *The only rule is you must be an existing member of the Club 600 and the prize will be a hand blown spoon from faded glasswork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 19, 2011)

so i just added a 600w (from 400) at the start of week 6 flowering. you think i'll notice a difference in yield? and what kind... i was expecting 6-12z's... trying not to set myself up for dissapointment which is next to impossible since id be happy with a few ounces of my own dank...


im growing white widow which i think will go 8-10 weeks total


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2011)

Slimjimham said:


> so i just added a 600w (from 400) at the start of week 6 flowering. you think i'll notice a difference in yield? and what kind... i was expecting 6-12z's... trying not to set myself up for dissapointment which is next to impossible since id be happy with a few ounces of my own dank...
> 
> 
> im growing white widow which i think will go 8-10 weeks total


I can't help with an estimate on how much you'll yield, but going from 400 to 600 will be a noticeable improvement.
How many plant's are you growing?
How big are they currently? 
From seed or clone?
The White Widow strain you have from a particular seed house/breeder? 
Soil (what size pots they in), or Hydro? 
Nutes? 
CO2? 
What's your grow area size? 
White walls, panda film, mylar?
Have any pics of your current grow to share ?
Plants usally bulk up heavily the last 2 or 3 weeks, so you should really see a jump in growth.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> count me in on the comp, ill try my best lol


what ya got in flower g? dont think its a compo for vegging plants man. Well at leat it would have to be some outstanging vegging plant to stand a chance>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ghb (Mar 19, 2011)

see you sunday boys, good luck trying to beat my entries lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh the gloves are off...well I hope everyone has a cheesey day....BX2 Cheese F2


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

Shwag, what do ya' think of the crystal? I grew it a couple of times and really enjoyed it as an all around smoke. The first three strains I bought were crystal, thc bomb and caramelicious. I had a cross of the thc bomb and crystal but who knows what happened to the seeds? I grew out one batch and have no idea what happened to the rest of them.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump..........


curious old fart said:


> On Sunday we will be accepting entries into our one day only *Best Pr0n Contest. *The only rule is you must be an existing member of the Club 600 and the prize will be a hand blown spoon from faded glasswork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Oh the gloves are off...well I hope everyone has a cheesey day....BX2 Cheese F2


AND DST JUST SHITTIN ON US ALL LMAO nice looking bud


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah but d cant enter either lol


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah but d cant enter either lol


you're beginning to understand my train of thought behind my choice for judges.


cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds good.....I'll be entering a pic....that spoon is nice!!!!....think I will have to add that to my collection!!!!!LOL


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

so when will sunday start for the basis of the compatition? Cuz sunday starts in a wile in australia?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol !
13hrs till midnight here!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> so when will sunday start for the basis of the compatition? Cuz sunday starts in a wile in australia?


Why don't we use Greenwich Mean Time. In other words zero hour is London.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

7 hrs 45 mins time then its ON!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2011)

nooooooo I wont be around brothers! I'll be gone all day and wont be back till late tomorrow which is sunday for me... maybe I'll make it in time but if not I'll be in the next contest... Cant wait to see all the pr0n!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> 7 hrs 45 mins time then its ON!!!!!


Well that's not fair. I'm six hours behind you.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> nooooooo I wont be around brothers! I'll be gone all day and wont be back till late tomorrow which is sunday for me... maybe I'll make it in time but if not I'll be in the next contest... Cant wait to see all the pr0n!


I think the contest can be open wile its sunday anywhere but starts at 00.00 gmt[youtube]/v/XHc63awZQZ8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2011)

Its like the onset of mardigras in here lol, everyone getting all excited  Like I said I might not make it (prob wouldn't win NE way) but can't wait to see the aftermath and the winner! So no 2nd or 3rd place? Im not complaining just asking  beggars cant be choosers 



Westy- that song was just starting to get good then ended? lol  bro


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Shwag, what do ya' think of the crystal? I grew it a couple of times and really enjoyed it as an all around smoke. The first three strains I bought were crystal, thc bomb and caramelicious. I had a cross of the thc bomb and crystal but who knows what happened to the seeds? I grew out one batch and have no idea what happened to the rest of them.


Hahaha Headsup the fairy snatched em and sent them to me. THC Bomb X Crystal  You getting alshiemers haha jokes


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

il post the rest of the song at midnight lol then ill go bed for bout 9 hrs lol. I know im gonna be looking at pron all day, best drink plenty of fluids now lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

CAN YOU FEEL IT? prOnfest 2011, wish I had something competition worthy at the moment.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

The tension heats up.

We'll accept Private Message pics prior to the competition if you are unable to post and be around on Sunday. Send them to curious, westy or me. And they'll get posted in your honour. Hows that, fair?


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

All pics will be accepted, we like young plant pr0n as well. It's how they are represented in the shot. Come on, get an entry in, if yer no in it, ye cannae win it!! lol.


Shwagbag said:


> CAN YOU FEEL IT? prOnfest 2011, wish I had something competition worthy at the moment.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey that shishkaberry grow was real nice McP i was following that as it progreessed and it looks just as good dry as it did on the vine!!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhh, the 600! There's just no place like it.

Edit: The hell with it. I'm not waiting anymore. In the name of Pron Day I, I think I will plant some Herijuana! Four I think? And maybe a couple of Purps on top. 

Vive le 600!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Shwag, what do ya' think of the crystal? I grew it a couple of times and really enjoyed it as an all around smoke. The first three strains I bought were crystal, thc bomb and caramelicious. I had a cross of the thc bomb and crystal but who knows what happened to the seeds? I grew out one batch and have no idea what happened to the rest of them.


I really like it a lot, its one of my 3 or 4 keepers right now. When I grew it the first time I saw where it got its name, very nice crystal production. I prefer sativa dominant strains but I typically go with hybrids because they take so damn long! So, I don't use Crystal as much as some other strains but people really seem to like it! I have this cola waiting to be turned into hash right now, not sure what happened to it. I think it was so bulky I should have chopped it into nugs but it appears to have rotted or grown some mold. I think I overcooked it too which didn't help. Don't want to smoke it, that's for sure lol. It turned orange-ish and the odor isn't so hot. Anyone have any what caused this? It was one of the coolest buds I've grown because of the double stem. I smoked about half of it lol.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I really like it a lot, its one of my 3 or 4 keepers right now. When I grew it the first time I saw where it got its name, very nice crystal production. I prefer sativa dominant strains but I typically go with hybrids because they take so damn long! So, I don't use Crystal as much as some other strains but people really seem to like it! I have this cola waiting to be turned into hash right now, not sure what happened to it. I think it was so bulky I should have chopped it into nugs but it appears to have rotted or grown some mold. I think I overcooked it too which didn't help. Don't want to smoke it, that's for sure lol. It turned orange-ish and the odor isn't so hot. Anyone have any what caused this? It was one of the coolest buds I've grown because of the double stem. I smoked about half of it lol.
> 
> View attachment 1502828


That dont sound to appetizing bro i'd stay away from that, but you got some to shelf buds to chief on im sure!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey that shishkaberry grow was real nice McP i was following that as it progreessed and it looks just as good dry as it did on the vine!!


thank you very much.

so to be in the contest we need to post again on sunday?
is this correct?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Man i dont have nothing to post, still got about two weeks to go on my sdgxpk and the rh aint even close..


----------



## duchieman (Mar 19, 2011)

yup! Starts 0:00 GMT


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man i dont have nothing to post, still got about two weeks to go on my sdgxpk and the rh aint even close..


its ok man, the plants im posting are from about a year and a half ago, i doubt i will win but it makes me feel part of the club again


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hahaha Headsup the fairy snatched em and sent them to me. THC Bomb X Crystal  You getting alshiemers haha jokes


I forgot, it seems like that was forever ago. Nice haul there by the way mr. masonman, ain't that dog some sticky shit or what?


----------



## duchieman (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd like to throw a question out there for you guys. If a guy wanted to run 2 bulbs, separate and side by side flower rooms, alternating 12 hour shifts off 1 ballast, could he?. Anyone try this, how would I do it and is there any drawbacks? Spring is here, my baseboard heaters are coming off and days are getting longer so I have room for an extra 12 hrs of 600 Power.

Thanks
Duchie


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Easy.....here you go Duchie!!!!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Powerbox-Inc-POWERBOX-FLIPBOX/dp/B002W80LI4


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Easy.....here you go Duchie!!!!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Powerbox-Inc-POWERBOX-FLIPBOX/dp/B002W80LI4


This is genius. I'd plus rep you if I could, End. . .


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

It's all good........anything for a fellow 600'er!!!!!!
It flips off the trigger cord...give it a constant 120v and give the trigger cord the 12/12 timer...pretty simple.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

simple, but amazing, just like a nice rounded female bottom....aaaah. Luckily I got some rep and it brang me back to the 600, enabling me to look at that shiney avatar once again.....
>>>>>>>>>>>DOG

Peace, DST

EDIT: Oh, and Endlys, no posting pics of some amazing booty to sway the judges, lol. just send em pm eh!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol !


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 19, 2011)

just warming up!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> That dont sound to appetizing bro i'd stay away from that, but you got some to shelf buds to chief on im sure!


She went to hash! Just made my first run with my new knockoff bubble bags and I must say that was fun! Oddly I got almost nothing out of the 90 micron bag, I didn't even bother scraping it. 



I'm not familiar with hash, which is supposed to be the 1st, 2nd and 3rd best?


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> She went to hash! Just made my first run with my new knockoff bubble bags and I must say that was fun! Oddly I got almost nothing out of the 90 micron bag, I didn't even bother scraping it.
> 
> View attachment 1503034
> 
> I'm not familiar with hash, which is supposed to be the 1st, 2nd and 3rd best?


Lookin sweet my man, Im gonna have my first run of bubble hash with my next trimmings. Nice avatars by the way. Dereire!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Lookin sweet my man, Im gonna have my first run of bubble hash with my next trimmings. Nice avatars by the way. Dereire!


Thanks, it was pretty fun. I'm thinking that the micron labels on my bags are wrong because it doesn't make sense that I get virtually nothing from the 90m bags. Not too worried about it because it looks pretty good!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks, it was pretty fun. I'm thinking that the micron labels on my bags are wrong because it doesn't make sense that I get virtually nothing from the 90m bags. Not too worried about it because it looks pretty good!


my dry shaker box is 90 micron or 83 or something like that and it gets mostly just trichs till the weed starts to turn to dust and by that time im done shaking any way. i think you should have got something in theri.
hey you mind posting what seed shop you got the shishka seeds from i deleted my inbox and forgot


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

I goofed up, I ordered Shackzilla from Sannies.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

haha ok.
i looked at the shackzilla and it looks pretty dam good to


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't get much off of my 90 either....done plenty of runs now and I don't even use it any more...just work,73,25.....all you need right there!!!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I didn't get much off of my 90 either....done plenty of runs now and I don't even use it any more...just work,73,25.....all you need right there!!!!!


Is anything above the 75m worth smoking?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> It's all good........anything for a fellow 600'er!!!!!!
> It flips off the trigger cord...give it a constant 120v and give the trigger cord the 12/12 timer...pretty simple.


This is a fine example of why the six hundred works where so many other threads fail. Which one of us can possibly know all the stuff we do as a group, anyone? Thanks endls, I'll hit ya' up with some rep for this when I can and I have absolutely no use for this info but I love the fact it is shared not only freely but with joy for the sheer pleasure of sharing to help another. Love this thread guys, thanks. Now, where are the female growers?



Shwagbag said:


> She went to hash! Just made my first run with my new knockoff bubble bags and I must say that was fun! Oddly I got almost nothing out of the 90 micron bag, I didn't even bother scraping it.
> 
> View attachment 1503034
> 
> I'm not familiar with hash, which is supposed to be the 1st, 2nd and 3rd best?


The smaller the micron opening, the finer the grade of hash.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I didn't get much off of my 90 either....done plenty of runs now and I don't even use it any more...just work,73,25.....all you need right there!!!!!


I do the same when I use mine. I do two runs. The 220 bag I leave the trim in, that's all I use it for, then the seventy three and then the twenty five. I also press the hash out a bit to get rid of some of the water. I have an even finer mesh screen for that part. Two hashes ago I did the dry ice method, liked it but I didn't have the proper set-up and lost a bunch keif, last method I dry sieved it. Problem was the trim wasn't dry enough but I thought out of the three methods, the dry sieve was the best quality and best tasting, almost as good as scissor hash. As usual, that's only my humble opinion.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah....I used to do the dry method myself.....trying out BHO now....my dry method was with some silk fabric from the local hobby shop....cut out a center hole in a 5gal bucket lid......drape fabric in bucket and form a little bowl with it...then snap the lid ontop to hold the fabric in place and keep trim in.....then whip the shit out of the trim with a slow speed mixer....kindof dangerous if the fabric gets caught up in the mixer!!!!!!LOL



Heads Up said:


> This is a fine example of why the six hundred works where so many other threads fail. Which one of us can possibly know all the stuff we do as a group, anyone? Thanks endls, I'll hit ya' up with some rep for this when I can and I have absolutely no use for this info but I love the fact it is shared not only freely but with joy for the sheer pleasure of sharing to help another. Love this thread guys, thanks. Now, where are the female growers?


No prob man.....I read alot of grow mags...most not weed related....see all the latest gear!!!That flipbox has been around for a while tho!! pretty sweet for two flower rooms on the same ballast.....my only concern is the ballast would never get a chance to take a breather......keep a small fan blowing on that sucker....shit.....I keep a fan blowing on mine anyways!!!! and it has one built in too that is supposed to kick on by itself when it reaches a certain temp...never heard it kick on tho 'cause I keep it cool already!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

I goofed up, forgot to include this in the multi-quote but I'm working on it. I have a shackzilla that will be ending week two of 12/12 tomorrow after lights out. I'll get some pics up in the morning. I've supercropped the main stem a couple of times and she is forming a beautiful canopy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL.....everytime someone says shackzilla I picture a little nugg dunking a basketball....LOL....I know.....dumb


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> The smaller the micron opening, the finer the grade of hash.
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same when I use mine. I do two runs. The 220 bag I leave the trim in, that's all I use it for, then the seventy three and then the twenty five. I also press the hash out a bit to get rid of some of the water. I have an even finer mesh screen for that part. Two hashes ago I did the dry ice method, liked it but I didn't have the proper set-up and lost a bunch keif, last method I dry sieved it. Problem was the trim wasn't dry enough but I thought out of the three methods, the dry sieve was the best quality and best tasting, almost as good as scissor hash. As usual, that's only my humble opinion.


You really just run the 3 bags? If I only ran a 73 and 25 I would be getting all of the bullshit hash in with what I would call my best hash. I don't mix brick with dank lol. 

Thanks for the infoz everyone I will let you know how it turns out. I think I will take a toke now


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

my 12-12 grapefruit cut yesterday...............


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

I get high times so I see a lot of this gear but it doesn't stick in my head cause basically I have everything I want at the moment in my grow room. I'm using ballasts from htg supply. Been using them for over a year now with absolutely no complaints. They have fans in them that kick on when the light comes on but they are very quiet and barely get warm on one spot of the ballast and I do mean barely warm, love em. Digital greenhouse they're called if I remember correctly. I also use grow bright hps lamps and love them too, never had a one burn out on me. Can't go wrong with them in my opinion, they have the enhanced blue range in them and throw out 95,000 lumens and are considerably cheaper than other lamps.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

Yup really just three. As you noted, out of the one bag there is almost nothing and five bags just got to be a pain in the butt to me, so I went with three. I give away the 73 micron hash and keep the 25 only. I admit I've gotten spoiled since I've started growing and I suspect it's why we all keep growing different things, we're all in search of our own personal holy grail. I only hope I never find mine, the journey is way too much fun.

Shackzilla. I am looking forward to this one very, very much. Super silver haze crossed with sannies shack. Two of the strains I've been waiting to taste combined, super silver haze and jack herer.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2011)

Just another view of "the prize"

cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2011)

Whats good 600 pals. Not running in sundays pr0n events so i thought id share a few pics from the 1bmm crib  


Put my old cloner airpump to good use. I got the fam some fishies  

With all the trim from last harvest we made a shitload of super potent butter. 


This shit wreaks!!!!!!

Mrs badman been busy cooking hehe.

Walnut fudge canna brownies mmmmmm 


We made some chocolate eggs using cocnut oil extract with some of the trim. Holy fooooook this is my last one man they are so strong DOG

A few pics of the stash. 


All the bud from last harvest curing up chillin in the cave

My smoke stash

Stawberry Cough


Fresh Headband


Some locally grown Lemon Kush by a good friend of mine. 


Fresh Timewarp still a bit harsh yet. Im letting this harvest cur out good before i start cheifing it all up lol. 


Sos until then lol im maxing out my lil stash of varieties ive been saving buds of here and there for about the last year. Its nice having a selection hahaha. 

Now for a few pics of the gutted simplified cave. 

All set up to veg outdoor plants for the guerilla season 


The mothers 3 TW 1 Grape Ape and a DOG


The clone station this spot is gonna be crackin soon. 

I swithed out my old aquarium pumps for the hydro airpumps on my cloner and added more airstones so now its the super caddy cloner hehe.


Got 2 cloners now ready to go. 


Timewarp Bertha cuts. 


Over here new beans a crackin. Lots of strains Grape Ape, Cali Orange, Romulan Joe's, Herijuana, NBD X Heri, Laughing Buddha, Morning glory, Cheeseberry Haze, Hashberry & Blue Widow. All will be going outdoors after topping,vegging, & cloning for the next month-2.


This is why i had to gut the room, black mold it was under the floor really bad but got it all out now. 

And lastly i recycled and ammended my old soil for the first time. 

I sifted all the roots out with a paint screen for a 5gal bucket then added a bag each of perlite vermiculite and spagnum peatmoss. Seems to have revived the old soil  

Thats all i got 600 have a good saturday night peace 1BMM


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> LOL.....everytime someone says shackzilla I picture a little nugg dunking a basketball....LOL....I know.....dumb


Me too! LOL I took 3 minutes and made this in paint so everyone else will have the same image for eternity. That is the pic of shackzilla from sannie's website lol. 



1badmasonman! What is that smoke stash? Neon man, looks tight give us a closeup of that one please


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

masonman, there is a form of granular mycorrhizae that can be added to your dry soil at this point. Mycorrhizae forms a symbiotic relationship with your roots and greatly increases their ability to uptake water and nutrients. I would recommend it and the soluble powder that can be mixed in with your water and don't forget the molasses to feed the bacteria. I do not grow without using mycorrhizae.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> LOL.....everytime someone says shackzilla I picture a little nugg dunking a basketball....LOL....I know.....dumb


Actually not dumb, i get a similar image in my mind too.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 19, 2011)

BMM, that is wicked! I bet your stoked cause I'd be feeling like the king of my own kingdom right now. So are you gonna run another indoor right away or are you just out for the season?

ENDLYS, thank you very much for the link. I didn't expect to get a reply that quick. That's definitely along the lines but a little slick and pricey. I would still need to get another socket, reflector, cord, and some new connectors for when I have to cut and splice the existing socket cord. I'm starting to get into new ballast range then, which is where I would lean, just for backup ballast reasons. I'm looking for a more DIY. I've had my share of electrical work so I don't shy from this kinda thing I'm just not precisely sure what I need. It would have to be a single relay switch, capable of handling the load, that is on a timer. I'm pretty sure I can get what I need at a local electric supply house but I don't know how to go about it inconspicuous like. 

Heads Up. I'm sorry but I missed a question you asked about a post of mine a couple pages back, about my Extremas? Yes I do plan to breed them for seed. I actually didn't cull the second male and kept him going too. My veg box is clear now so I put them in there and kept them flowering. I guess it's my male box now.  Anyway, the other two still haven't still haven't shown themselves but I have two pretty extreme phenos in them. One is really stout and indica like with good foliage on the stems. I'll post a pic later on. I just checked Sannies and looks like he's sold out of these too. 

Hope I didn't miss anything or anyone. But I'm pretty sure I did.
Duchie
_*
And of course I did. HU, no I will not be backcrossing. I will be moving on to a new location soon and don't have the space and time to get into that kind of breeding. I'm just producing pollen and seed for my own inventory, in preparation for that time, and also to share back and maybe be a fairy myself one day. DID I JUST FRICKIN SAY THAT!*_


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2011)

Speaking of zilla, here's the last bud with the spoon





View attachment 1503394


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 19, 2011)

cof, were you happy with the finished product? I am so looking forward to tasting this strain.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

I was expecting tones of pron wen i got back home but only cofs posted after midnight.
[youtube]/v/DNqlckw5JSs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

I just snapped this pic, there's more brightness to it than the display of pr0n so far, haha. Off to bed, hope to see lots of entries in the morgen...or not.


Night night, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2011)

For any of you "Gay" Porn enthusiasts


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> .
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/1badmasonman-191578/albums/pics-23491/1503261-img-1261/


this look like an entry to me! nice. this is the TW 1BMM? Mine looks fuk all like that, boo hoo.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2011)

what it do......ny purple diesel

and my new gal....blue pit 6 weeks old..


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 19, 2011)

i love you dog gen. pits are my favorite breed and always will be. so loyal, a great companion, and if trained right theri is nothing better then a pit. or at least for me theri isnt


----------



## duchieman (Mar 19, 2011)

Genuity man, you set the bar high for the photo comp man, I hope that's a entry. Your little girl is adorable too. Can you believe pit bulls are banned in my province! Breed Specific Legislation. Now how F'd up is that!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Me too! LOL I took 3 minutes and made this in paint so everyone else will have the same image for eternity. That is the pic of shackzilla from sannie's website lol.
> 
> View attachment 1503364


That is some funny shit there!!!!


----------



## suspendedinair (Mar 19, 2011)

I LOVE THIS CLUB!!! Just got a 600w phantom so hope to add to the post soon. First grow is going to be Grape Ape.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2011)

\


duchieman said:


> BMM, that is wicked! I bet your stoked cause I'd be feeling like the king of my own kingdom right now. So are you gonna run another indoor right away or are you just out for the season?
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anything or anyone. But I'm pretty sure I did.
> ...


Just chillin for now duchie. I got plenty of smoke to last, im going for a few guerilla patches and most likely ill do a small indoor along with the outdooooo. Ive got an ecosytem vertical hydro machine that ive yet to grow in. Just might be my next indooooo 



DST said:


> this look like an entry to me! nice. this is the TW 1BMM? Mine looks fuk all like that, boo hoo.


Yeah thats a kick in the seeds bru  fkn next gen genetics ayy, huh . I think that the TW is best fit for the outdoors though. Sad performance indoors. Ive jarred a measly 3 oz from 3 plants. Not real impressive imo. but the rage is its a good huge outdoor producer so we shall see. ps I dont really get why that is, no good indoor but bomb out????


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, here's my three pics for the cause:

*White Widow:*






*Matanuska Thunderfuck:*






*Matanuska Thunderfuck:*






_*Come on 600, show us what you got!*_

Peace!


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 19, 2011)

2nd pic looks like a sticky baseball bat : )


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Okay, here's my three pics for the cause:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2011)

I took some pics tonight of the buds... here's the shot I thought turned out best. This bud is on the lower level of the closet. Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG):


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 19, 2011)

heres my efforts, really need to get a new camera!!!!!





Bubblelicious


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I have nothing growin.....here is all I got....hope you three like it.....I want that FDD pipe...I love that blue with the white.





7ozs of BLZ in the airtight bags.....3.5ozs of Warlock laying around and in the jar on it's side!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn, Endls!
In the parlance of our porcine nemesis: That is a fantastic "Orgy of Evidence"!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Hah.....that's not even close to the whole collection.....got like 40 other spoons and a couple of bubs I could of added to the pic!!!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 19, 2011)

ok let the rookie in here i dont have you guy's fancy cameras but my 10 pixal kidding cam will have to do..Since the 600 went into effect 5 days ago she seems to be packing on some good weight as is all of the others..


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2011)

Let me blow those up.





cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the assist i still dont know how to get that done!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 19, 2011)

heres my entrys to start off with! will return with a couple more if im allowed! JIG- i would say you already won! that looks like some high times shit!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I took some pics tonight of the buds... here's the shot I thought turned out best. This bud is on the lower level of the closet. Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG):


Jig didnt you learn already, keep the cats outta the grow room, lol. Nice shot!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 20, 2011)

White OG Kush x (OG Kush x Lemon Chem) Day 49


# 3






# 11


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sharksbreath - If only this picture was a scratch and sniff...


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok my cam is 6 years old and this is as good as it gets. If i zoom it gets hazy and if i do it on the computer its pixely as hell. Bah better to take part than watch the show from a rear seat! Nice pics everyone.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2011)

Your pic enlarged




cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, im up and open for bribes ends, some nice early entrys. Good oll Cof enlarging for ppl, should we be deducting points for lack of forum knowladge??


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey guys, im up and open for bribes ends, some nice early entrys. Good oll Cof enlarging for ppl, should we be deducting points for lack of forum knowladge??


No,I was trying to give everyone an equal footing, but what is the proper bribe? I don't want to sell mine too cheap.lol


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

lol now thats the million pound question aint it lol


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol now thats the million pound question aint it lol


We can always open it to the highest bidder (or most interesting offer,for instance, DST would like world cup tickets).

 
cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> We can always open it to the highest bidder (or most interesting offer,for instance, DST would like world cup tickets).
> 
> 
> cof


How about exclusive tickets to my gun show?
BOOM-SHAKALAKA!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's my donation for the day.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

here are heads up big up theses bad boys


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2011)

missed one for heads up


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 20, 2011)

winning, winning,.................epic wining. damn that charlie sheen song!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 20, 2011)

Pron


Gay Pron


Kid Pron




That should cover the bases
Duchie


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

nice few ducieman only missing a spluf shot lol.


----------



## indecline (Mar 20, 2011)

7 footers anyone?


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2011)

Coming along nicely everyone, lots more entries still to come me thinks.


----------



## indecline (Mar 20, 2011)

I,m aiming this at mister west as I'm sure he has the best incite.

Did you find that the exodus cheese didn't stretch too much in flower? i have 3 and vegged for a couple months. they bushed out but didn't really get that tall.
its not very uniform either, nothing like the other strains I'm growing.
tonnes of buds forming. just wondering how the yield is on the exodus? wondering if i should have taken the lower branches off or scrog'd them.

just leaving them as they are at the moment as an experiment. there on the very right of my previous photo. excuse the quality.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 20, 2011)

So how many entries are we able to post? I'm getting old and brain doesn't retain information so well anymore.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> nice few ducieman only missing a spluf shot lol.






That's all I can show you, otherwise it might be considered hardcore. Speaking of, I think I might show The Twisted Sisters. They're young but yummy. And veeeeery flexible.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> So how many entries are we able to post? I'm getting old and brain doesn't retain information so well anymore.


there's room for more...


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

Week 5 Cheese pr0n


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2011)

just a couple of my own oldtime favs.









 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Week 5 Cheese pr0n







 
cof


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey guys, im up and open for bribes ends, some nice early entrys. Good oll Cof enlarging for ppl, should we be deducting points for lack of forum knowladge??


 What are you looking for....I'll do anything for that FDD pipe..........anything!!!LOL


----------



## duchieman (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey BMM. Nice outdoor shot. I've got a hairline just like that.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Mar 20, 2011)

OK, some prego hermie action. C'mon guys, I can go all day at this, get em up here!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2011)

that middle shot should be banned from the internet, that'll get you in trouble duchie, hahaha. Surely you want less competition?


----------



## duchieman (Mar 20, 2011)

DST said:


> that middle shot should be banned from the internet, that'll get you in trouble duchie, hahaha. Surely you want less competition?


Ha ha, ok I'll never post it again. And yes, I would like some competition, bring it on!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mexican Landrace sativa Harvest


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey BMM. Nice outdoor shot. I've got a hairline just like that.


Haha the old widows peak inherited from my paw lol. Thanks Dad!!! Hes says he got his from doing U turns under bed sheets  lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats one helluva calyx condo G!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 20, 2011)

Like A dumbskie i earased all my riu based pictures 3 days ago so all i have left are the ones i have on photobucket heres some old school pics for shits and giggles. 

outdo trainwreck


----------



## duchieman (Mar 20, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Haha the old widows peak inherited from my paw lol. Thanks Dad!!! Hes says he got his from doing U turns under bed sheets  lol


 Dude, I don't want to be picturing my old man doing U turns under any sheets! Thanks for that one. Or should I thank your old man. I always thought I got mine from wearing too many ball caps and using them to scratch my head with.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay 600, here is my feeble attempt to win this contest lol. 

The first pic is Northern lights #5 just starting it's 9th week in flower.







The next 3 shots I'm featuring 1 single cola from the same plant with each shot progressivly getting larger in size, showcasing all it's sticky goodness.



















This Last shot is not the same cola but it is the same plant, just taken from a lower branch.







Peace 600!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey anyone ever use an ozone generator in here? I've read mixed results on them, but my carbon filter just isn't cutting it right now. I can't afford to fix it in the middle of the grow either, as then things would REALLY smell. Suggestions?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

some final entries!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2011)

dezracer, don, and 1bmm have all used them as far as I am aware.



Bobotrank said:


> Hey anyone ever use an ozone generator in here? I've read mixed results on them, but my carbon filter just isn't cutting it right now. I can't afford to fix it in the middle of the grow either, as then things would REALLY smell. Suggestions?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

DST said:


> dezracer, don, and 1bmm have all used them as far as I am aware.


Thanks DST brother! I'll ask them. You have yourself a good one my friend


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 20, 2011)

my contest entry. I have no chance. Unless we have a smoke comparison. Let's arrange that contest!


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

indecline said:


> I,m aiming this at mister west as I'm sure he has the best incite.
> 
> Did you find that the exodus cheese didn't stretch too much in flower? i have 3 and vegged for a couple months. they bushed out but didn't really get that tall.
> its not very uniform either, nothing like the other strains I'm growing.
> ...


exodus can double in size in flores but if its topped and vegged well it dont seem to go that tall


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright, I'm already back 3 pages trying to figure this contest out lol. I'll keep looking : !)


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

i really really doubt i will even be in the top 5 now. you guys got some great looking plants and buds.
heres my petty entry


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

nother nice one mcP>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Alright, I'm already back 3 pages trying to figure this contest out lol. I'll keep looking : !)


jus a picture contest of the best plant porn u have


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

I was just telling Bobo this morning that I'm over due for posting some bud porn lol. I will however bow out of the contest as I'm not a member but be glad to post some porn for everyones pleasure. I'll go see what I can dig up!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

What a stroll down memory lane. It was hard to pick just a few as you can see lol...



My Blueberry cut...



Void aka Purple 10...

Same bud as above but with a month cure




Lemon Qleaner (sativa cut)...


C-4 keeper cut...



Me with a Valentines Day bouquet...


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2011)

i started growing in july and thanks to the people on this site have managed to nurture plants like this:


critical+ 1 week veg



lemon skunk 1 week veg


super lemon haze 6 week veg



lemon skunk 6 week veg

taken on a £60 camera, if i had an slr they would be in their true glory, thanks to all in the 600, we are all winners!.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh god not more!!



My Ice cut, nicknamed fruity pebbles. Pure rocket fuel!



Jillybean


Two Qleaner phenotypes on the left first run...lemon sativa and catpiss/skunk indica. Twp void phenos also first run...Purple 10 before she morphed into what she is now and a very frosty fruity smelling pheno


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

wow ghb those look great. and very fat and frosty.
the judges are gonna have a hella of a time deciding the winner with all these great bud pron pics


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

What ya mean ya not a member lol? Ur subbed aint ya lol thats enough


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 20, 2011)

My eyes are sooo big! Great pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> What ya mean ya not a member lol? Ur subbed aint ya lol thats enough


Well now I'm subbed lol. I guess I was at one time before too


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well now I'm subbed lol. I guess I was at one time before too


do u run a 600w in amongst ur gear?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Ha ha I'm sticking with " your subbed, thats enough" hehe


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 20, 2011)

late entry






A Re-vegging Bubblelicious clone


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey anyone ever use an ozone generator in here? I've read mixed results on them, but my carbon filter just isn't cutting it right now. I can't afford to fix it in the middle of the grow either, as then things would REALLY smell. Suggestions?


I bet you just need to replace your prefilter....makes a HUGE difference!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I bet you just need to replace your prefilter....makes a HUGE difference!!!


is that the white shit that goes around it?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> wow ghb those look great. and very fat and frosty.
> the judges are gonna have a hella of a time deciding the winner with all these great bud pron pics


I don't really need the pipe in all honesty so please remove me from consideration, I would rather someone who would actually use it have it. Thanks to cof and his unique ability to have me spend money, I just got a new glass bong.

With that said, I agree with ghb, we are all winners here just by being a member of the thread. It's almost impossible not to learn if you hang out here long enough.

Edit: Isn't the porn we are displaying proof enough we are all winners?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2011)

I was looking through some of my old pics. This is from my sativa grow last year. There are two pics of my sour cream in front of my tent, the other two are of my malawi99 and one group shot. Arjans haze#1, strawberry haze and I can't remember if there was also another strain in there beside the malawi and sour cream.

I would recommend the arjans#1 and sour cream to anyone, both excellent smokes.


----------



## indecline (Mar 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> exodus can double in size in flores but if its topped and vegged well it dont seem to go that tall


 Im pretty sure its the real deal, got any exodus cheese photos? Ive seen many people saying they have it but im sure most of them are fakes.

My clones died when i left them for the weekend, fan fell on them. (fail i know) took another 12 clones but i had to take them at week 3 flower.
hopefully they re-veg. they were from the shaded area of the plant so only had a couple of pistols. ill be annoyed if they die.

also i have a chronic at 1.5 foot. and i have one at 7 foot ( same set up just odd) both have 14 nodes before they hit the top bud and both under 600's
ill let everyone know how it yields. they both only had 4 weeks veg from seed. its odd, i had the 600 10 inch from the top at one point but it still grew 1foot in 30 hours. right up into the shade and burnt a little. nothing i could do to stop it.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

indecline said:


> Im pretty sure its the real deal, got any exodus cheese photos? Ive seen many people saying they have it but im sure most of them are fakes.
> 
> My clones died when i left them for the weekend, fan fell on them. (fail i know) took another 12 clones but i had to take them at week 3 flower.
> hopefully they re-veg. they were from the shaded area of the plant so only had a couple of pistols. ill be annoyed if they die.
> ...


cherck out my cheese thred. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but.html


----------



## duchieman (Mar 20, 2011)

ghb said:


> i started growing in july and thanks to the people on this site have managed to nurture plants like this:
> 
> View attachment 1504989View attachment 1504990
> critical+ 1 week veg
> ...


Me too. We even have the same looking tent, but I think mine's a knockoff.  In fact, I just cut some of my first real genetics, in one of my White Widows, the other day, about a week or so early, cause I can't spend no more, and have been smoking some today. Even though it is still pretty greenish, the taste awesome and the high is already better than the crap I've been smoking for a very long time now. And the strains I have coming up behind them, well I'm just all giddy inside. And then I come on here and see all this great stuff and I'm having a blast. 

Cheers!


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

only a few hours left to go. You gotta want it lads and lasses>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 20, 2011)

*BRAVO HIGHLANDERS * BIG FAN OF PURPS AND BLUE BERRY...QUOTE=Highlanders cave;5479189]What a stroll down memory lane. It was hard to pick just a few as you can see lol...

View attachment 1505026View attachment 1504992View attachment 1504988View attachment 1504984View attachment 1504982View attachment 1504981View attachment 1504980View attachment 1504975View attachment 1504974View attachment 1504971View attachment 1504970View attachment 1504967View attachment 1504966

My Blueberry cut...



Void aka Purple 10...

Same bud as above but with a month cure




Lemon Qleaner (sativa cut)...


C-4 keeper cut...



Me with a Valentines Day bouquet...





[/QUOTE]


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> *BRAVO HIGHLANDERS * BIG FAN OF PURPS AND BLUE BERRY...QUOTE=Highlanders cave;5479189]What a stroll down memory lane. It was hard to pick just a few as you can see lol...
> 
> View attachment 1505026View attachment 1504992View attachment 1504988View attachment 1504984View attachment 1504982View attachment 1504981View attachment 1504980View attachment 1504975View attachment 1504974View attachment 1504971View attachment 1504970View attachment 1504967View attachment 1504966
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


downright sexy my man!, they look like 1k buds to me though! no cheating!!!

i would be anyones valentines date if they turned up with a boquet like that /\/\/\


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Just got back home and need some time to take pics... Its almost 6:30 my time and waiting on an extra hand to take one of my pics  but I should make it in time... 
I highly doubt I'll win with all the competition but seeing all the pr0n has been great! I'll throw up my entry in about an hr I think.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 20, 2011)

Heres a shot of some of the Famous cheese from some of my old grows...
Seen some serious bud shots so far so i dnt stand a chance.. 

Mr west,Dst And COF you gonna have a hard time on this one here bro.. 
How about a open poll next tme around?
good luck on the judging


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Ha ha you are right ghb and again I am going to humbly bow out of the competition. If I was competing I wouldn't have posted a million pics lol. These are just for everyone's viewing pleasure and they are to nice to be just buried away in a thread somewhere! Those are all since last winter when my other computer shit the bed ; !)

Good luck to everyone and to the judges too. I wouldn't want to be in their shoes! Great pics all!!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2011)

For all interested parties. Today I witnessed several f2 lemon skunks and white widows in action. They went from seed starter cups into the red party cups so many of us use and then into their final three gallon home, you know the ones masonman, the trash cans from walmart. I have to say I'm very pleased with their progress, very healthy looking little girls. I'll keep ya'll posted with pics as the grow progresses. There are also a few casey jones and DPQ's in the mix for any other interested parties. This freaking fairy is flying all over the place and I can't keep track any longer.

I have to say also that the white widows are all taking on the same look, really fat almost afghani looking leaves that branch out from the plant. I am very curious to see how these f2's turn out. I only have three of the lemon skunks left for myself.

Great job on the porn guys, love the blues and purples.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase some beans. I am particularly looking for the highest sativa to indica ratio I can find. I've narrowed it down to two choices. Critical Kali Mist and I think Chocolope. This order is going to be coming from the attitude. I'm not placing the order just paying for my part. So if anyone knows of a killer sativa DOMINANT strain, feel free to inform me. I'm talking 80/20 or 90/10 sativa dominant.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Hope Im gonna make it in time because the last pic was a pain in the ars!!! lol
Please give me some time to type out some descriptions and load the pics and what not... technically still sunday my time but the judges will decide what they will  I feel sorry for you three hahaha having to judge soo much FIRE pr0n to occupy their monday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hope Im gonna make it in time because the last pic was a pain in the ars!!! lol


Do dat, whodat! 
We needs more pR0n all up in this jernt!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> is that the white shit that goes around it?


 yeah bro....LOL....the white cover around it...if its a Can Filter....you can get replacements for under $5 for the little guys


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Well this is a first for me, I guess you could call it virgin pr0n lol

ROOT PRON! and my Ak ladies on day 11- 12/12... Picked up the ppm to 950 today with the res change and Ph @ 5.6... First hydro attempt so lets hope I dont muck this one up lol











This is an Island Sweet Skunk @ day 18- 12/12






Power station pr0n... hmmm those filters on my air intake for the lights is looking a lil dusty lol time for a cleaning 







I tried getting everything from seed to mother to clone to flowering plant to final curing product and some of the tools I use to get the job done all in one shot. There are 11 different strains in this pic











and call me what you will but at my core Im a huge pot head 







Well thats about it, not the dopest dope but I thought I might stand a chance with sheer volume and large letters lol


Big ups to everyone here that makes the 600 what it is and a huge shout out to DST for creating the greatest thread on RIU

 600


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 20, 2011)

awesome blueberry cut man.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Well this is a first for me, I guess you could call it virgin pr0n lol
> 
> ROOT PRON! and my Ak ladies on day 11- 12/12... Picked up the ppm to 950 today with the res change and Ph @ 5.6... First hydro attempt so lets hope I dont muck this one up lol
> 
> ...


i hope this bump works out for all the hard work!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i hope this bump works out for all the hard work!


Im sure the judges wont miss a thing with those huge letters lol thanks bro  Your od veggie plot looks awesome! I might have to start building up seeing I have such a small footprint


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 20, 2011)

I think you took it with the last pic alone.....good job bro!!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im sure the judges wont miss a thing with those huge letters lol thanks bro  Your od veggie plot looks awesome! I might have to start building up seeing I have such a small footprint


ya im sure they wont miss it but i thought it deserved to be on the current page since we just moved to a new one! thanks for the compliment on the garden, i may sneak a couple of my seeds i created into it around late april so ill make sure to post those if i end up getting them in the ground. might be worth using one of my fav clones as well to know ill get something nice to toke on.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 20, 2011)

looks like i wont be able to cross the strawberry cough or skunk#1 all my puta"s are fem, not a male in site "SHIT"

switched to my 600 hps on friday and now into day 2 of 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> looks like i wont be able to cross the strawberry cough or skunk#1 all my puta"s are fem, not a male in site "SHIT"
> 
> switched to my 600 hps on friday and now into day 2 of 12/12


Sorry to hear that bud  bet you never thought youd say that tho, or were you born a breeder?  more males will come flash.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry to hear that bud  bet you never thought youd say that tho, or were you born a breeder?  more males will come flash.


i was just hoping to get some vigure back into the putta, and i popped the last of my stock ;(
i dont do indoor during the summer time so i tend to play with my breeding during the winter months. i then take my clones and then do the 4 hr hike with 50 girls on my back
i know i have some puta polin somewhere but when i unpacked my things its no where to be found.
sucks big time cause i will loose the puta all together with out that pollin


My avitar is a pic of the puta at 6 weeks flower in my old micro grow, it was 20 inchs tall


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2011)

Man that sucks, sorry to hear that... youll find another keeper, im sure of it. You'll be thinking "wtf was I doing with that puta n-e way?" lol got my fingers crossed for yah.

On another note, I got 3 beans from a cool cat  holla!  1- crical + 1- blue widow and 1- D.OG, so two have popped out of the soil and if I didn't get them mixed up I now have a puppy dog runnin around my veg room  soo excited to finally grow it after seeing everyone ells do it, I call it fashionably late


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 21, 2011)

mmm blue widow  my puta would like to be spanked buy that lol

if i find my polin i will send ya some tester beans and u can give them a run


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2011)

Im searching for that pollen as we speak


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

hey lads last few moments for the comp>>>>>>>>> anyone still out there who wants a win??


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2011)

Good morning gang. What a beautiful day is was yesterday, the outside weather was good but the inside weather on the six hundred was better.

So I'm two weeks into 12/12 and I'm doing something a little different. I have one hps and one mh burning. So far each group of plants has spent one week under each. This morning I will switch them around again, put the two hps under the mh and the two under the mh to the hps side. The girs didn't do much after the first week but after two weeks the buds are definitely starting. Oddly enough the plant between the two lights and the two under the mh seem to be forming more budsites than the ones under the hps. We'll see after this week if there is still a difference. If not I'll take out the mh and put in the other hps.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow guys! awesome show from everyone. 

And you are all so modest as well!!!

Going to be a hard job, I have some faves already though....shame it's about 1 pic from everyones post, doh!

Take it easy, enjoy the sunny Monday.

DST


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's not the winning but the taking part, and I'm glad I took part. Sure I would lOve a nice bit of blue glass but I'm jus happy to be a part of the 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Wow guys! awesome show from everyone.
> 
> And you are all so modest as well!!!
> 
> ...


Sheesh, I thought the 420 Page showing was great, but there was some delicious looking nugs, buds & plants in yesterday's pR0nfest.
Good luck to you three in choosing! 

Am about to take a whole bunch of clippings for a new batch of clones of MTF (going to take 12 clippings in total). 
Just got back from the 24-hour store with a new pack of party cups, and just need to drill some drain holes, fill the cups with soil, and then clip & dip & plant them.
Will post pics later today.
Peace to all & hope everyone's Monday feels like a Friday!


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

[youtube]/v/J-GkwIRbLw8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/J-GkwIRbLw8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


Fuckin' LOVE that shit!
I'm a bass player, so funk from the 70's is one of my favorite genres.
And I haven't heard that song in a while. 
Put a smile on my face, for sure!
Thanks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

im gonna sit this one out  i showed my hand too early on page 420. ill have some new dank to show off end of the week. did you say there would be more comps COF?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im gonna sit this one out  i showed my hand too early on page 420. ill have some new dank to show off end of the week. did you say there would be more comps COF?


On 4-20 for 4 hours and 20 minutes only. 
Sorry for the delay in announcing the winner of the faded glassworks spoon, but there were so many outstanding pictures that the question is still in discussion, so bear with us.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

I am down to my final 3.....


curious old fart said:


> On 4-20 for 4 hours and 20 minutes only.
> Sorry for the delay in announcing the winner of the faded glassworks spoon, but there were so many outstanding pictures that the question is still in discussion, so bear with us.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> On 4-20 for 4 hours and 20 minutes only.
> Sorry for the delay in announcing the winner of the faded glassworks spoon, but there were so many outstanding pictures that the question is still in discussion, so bear with us.
> 
> cof


 hahah tight window, kool ill save some pr0n for then


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

splatfest bukak


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey peeps, well after much deliberation, these where the ones that came close....but didn't quite get the spoon. Some of Westy, cof, and my faves....
































Withdrew from competition, but thanks for the share HC....




Better send improved bribes the next time lads.....we base our selection on Olympic Committee rulings....i.e you send me a 42 inch widescreen, you gonna get my vote over the 40inch widescreen, lol.

WINNER TO BE ANNOUNCED AROUND 420 Clog time (CET)


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool choices lads lol, cant wait to see the winner lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

bloody tease D


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cool choices lads lol, cant wait to see the winner lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


They were all winners, but we had to choose one that stood out from the crowd and you know how hard that was.

*Thanks to everyone who contributed to the contest.* It was your response that made it fun and difficult to choose.
mucho gracias


cof


----------



## Stealthbomb (Mar 21, 2011)

much love for the 600's thats all i use i'll add some pics soon


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

EVEN THOUGH he used every trick in the book, he almost lost it by the peak of his CAP!! That's correct, there was a judge overulling, one of our more Senior Judges (lol, no guesses there eh!) lodged a formal complaint over the use of some, how did he put it...oh I can't say, he was rather rude, but lets put it this way, me thinks he has a gripe with LSU...hahaha, but it was all in good jest so it's peace and love to our WINNER, WHODAT!!!!!! or should i type.
*WHODAT!!!!!!!!!!!!*








Nice pipe!






A massive round of applause to our most awesome member, Curious Old Fart, thanks big bru for making it happen!!!!

Peace, DST

p.s sorry about the 420 thing, got carried away with a RooR....hehe (well it was 420!)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 21, 2011)

Wahhoooo Whodat! Every trick worked... 'cept that LSU hat  Nice work, son! Lookin' meeeeentalllllll. . . .

edit: who were the other finalists, guys?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

*




















congrats WHODAT!!! **























*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats to whodat!


Awesome display of greenery!




*edit: who says being a "pothead" won't get you nowhere?


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

It will certainly get you more devices to smoke said pot with!


DoobieBrother said:


> Congrats to whodat!
> 
> 
> Awesome display of greenery!
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Mar 21, 2011)

That's awsome WHODAT! Great choice by the judges. Hat's off to them. Well at least one of them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats Howdat! What a great pic!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats Whodat!!! Those were some awesome pics. You give a new meaning to the word pothead.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2011)

hell yea WHODAT!!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank u all for showing off all off your plants, budz and harvests and for just puting on an all around dank dank dank awsome amazing show and for all of your hard work and effort. I know I am not club 600 mem but god damn u know how to make ppl droooooolllll...thank you all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

Nicely done bro, your pics def stood out ; !)


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats whodat... 

Nice pics there .. burn a fat one for us losers 
Maybe in the next comp there could be different cateorgies: I might stand a chance in "Most f##ked up bud " one..

Nice one whodat....

PS>
looking for Gorje Crevantes grow DVD any one got a link?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Congrats whodat...
> 
> Nice pics there .. burn a fat one for us losers
> Maybe in the next comp there could be different cateorgies: I might stand a chance in "Most f##ked up bud " one..
> ...


Grow vid Link

http://www.kickasstorrents.com/jorge-cervantes-ultimate-grow-dvd-2005-xvid-hmv-t3983898.html


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Grow vid Link
> 
> http://www.kickasstorrents.com/jorge-cervantes-ultimate-grow-dvd-2005-xvid-hmv-t3983898.html


Thanks for that bro.. Going to look at it now..


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 21, 2011)

well done whodat, u had in the bag man, that is a wicked pic dude


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

YEE buddy whodat took it with his last post! congrats man! damn pothead!

Thanks to everyone else for making such a good comp and for the great judges for allowing this to happen! everyone is a winner!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow I wasn't expecting that Thanks to everyone for participating and making this comp a success. Thank you COF for donating an awesome piece of glass to an awesome cause and thank you to Mr West and DST for sifting through all that pr0n! You got carpal tunnel in your wrists' yet? lol Im still a bit confused about the cap but who cares I got myself a new spoon! yay! I'll be sitting out the next comp and enjoying all the pics, this place has been an animal house the past two days lol I bet it will be even crazier on 420... Thanks for all the congrats peeps, today seems better than my birthday lol 
Thanks again 600


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done ol boy


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2011)

hey guys. i kow alot fo you do hydro and i have never seen any one in the club or on RIU doing AUQAPONICS.
i copy and pasted it from wiki cuz they explained it the best and better theni could retype it all. i found it firt in a high times mag. it seems like a great way to grow with out using as much nutes.

here it is.
Aquaponics (pronounced: /&#712;ækw&#601;&#712;p&#594;n&#616;ks/) is a sustainable food production system that combines a traditional aquaculture (raising aquatic animals such as fish, crayfish or prawns in tanks) with hydroponics (cultivating plants in water) in a symbiotic environment. In the aquaculture, effluents accumulate in the water, increasing toxicity for the fish. This water is led to a hydroponic system where the by-products from the aquaculture are filtered out by the plants as vital nutrients, after which the cleansed water is recirculated back to the animals. The term aquaponics is a portmanteau of the terms aquaculture and hydroponic.
Aquaponic systems vary in size from small indoor or outdoor units to large commercial units, using the same technology. The systems usually contain fresh water, but salt water systems are plausible depending on the type of aquatic animal and vegetation.[citation needed] Aquaponic science may still be considered to be at an early stage.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> hey guys. i kow alot fo you do hydro and i have never seen any one in the club or on RIU doing AUQAPONICS.
> i copy and pasted it from wiki cuz they explained it the best and better theni could retype it all. i found it firt in a high times mag. it seems like a great way to grow with out using as much nutes.
> 
> here it is.
> ...


dont most fish need light though MC? and light for the roots isnt good? does sound fun though to pop a couple gold fish in with your DWC or something haha!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> dont most fish need light though MC? and light for the roots isnt good? does sound fun though to pop a couple gold fish in with your DWC or something haha!


i dont think they need that much light, epically gold fish and bottom feeders.
i just thought it was kinda cool and seems pretty easy to convert to and if it doesnt work the only thing lost is some fish.
i just thought it would save a bit on nutes the fish would help keep algae down and other bad things as well.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i dont think they need that much light, epically gold fish and bottom feeders.
> i just thought it was kinda cool and seems pretty easy to convert to and if it doesnt work the only thing lost is some fish.
> i just thought it would save a bit on nutes the fish would help keep algae down and other bad things as well.


yes very true about saving nutes and reducing growth! i agree it is a cool idea with not much loss if the fish die. let me know when you try haha.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yes very true about saving nutes and reducing growth! i agree it is a cool idea with not much loss if the fish die. let me know when you try haha.


i wont ever go hydro so i wont ever do. i how ever do water all my organic plants with my fish water from the tank, i just take a few cups out and water the plants.

their is a bunch of designs on google that show how to set it up with the roots still in the dark and the fish off to the side


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2011)

The big problem with aquaponics is the fish don't poop enough for the plants and the plants don't clean the water enough for the fish.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2011)

This guy was doing aquaponics but closed down his thread and deleted all his posts  I was looking foreword to seeing this play out, he has a SICK lab! I was in the process of making aquaponics set-up for veggies but needed the space in my veg room...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/358454-aquaponics.html


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> The big problem with aquaponics is the fish don't poop enough for the plants and the plants don't clean the water enough for the fish.


hmmm, did not know this.
mabye if lots of fish were in theri and lots of plants then it would. i dont know, i just thought it was way cool.

i also will be getting gold fish to add to my rain barrel i am using for my garden to help keep it clean and make sure no skeaters or algae is growing in it


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2011)

Depending on your situation you will still need to screen your barrel. In my neck of the woods, raccoons will eat your goldfish after washing their thieving hands in your nice clean rain water!



mcpurple said:


> hmmm, did not know this.
> mabye if lots of fish were in theri and lots of plants then it would. i dont know, i just thought it was way cool.
> 
> i also will be getting gold fish to add to my rain barrel i am using for my garden to help keep it clean and make sure no skeaters or algae is growing in it


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Depending on your situation you will still need to screen your barrel. In my neck of the woods, raccoons will eat your goldfish after washing their thieving hands in your nice clean rain water!


thanks for that info man, we have a fam of coons in our street storm drain in front of our house. how ever my rain barrel only has a 3inch hole in the lid and the lid is sealed shut, i dont know if a coon will be able to get in, but thanks again, i do have a scree that the water goes through first cuz it is under a gutter collecting water and the screen filters out any dirt or dead material so the water is some what clean. not drinkable but good for the plants


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2011)

This is the kind of raccoon you gotta look out for. 

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/13000000/Rj-with-a-fishing-rod-rj-the-raccoon-from-over-the-hedge-13009629-500-405.jpg


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2011)

if we had those i might have to keep it as a pet.
the coons we got are mean as fuck, they just had babies awhile ago to so they are real protective right now. its weird cuz our trash is like only 15 ft ftom theri home and in 2 years they have never touched it i think they have a really good food source some wehre


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> The big problem with aquaponics is the fish don't poop enough for the plants and the plants don't clean the water enough for the fish.


Thats why aquaponics is soo cool  You have to find that perfect balance between plants and fish so it stabilizes the levels of ammonia and nitrates in the water... It most def works and there are large scale commercial farms using this technique. They sell the food and the fish and its all certified 100% organic


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 21, 2011)

It really is a novel idea, my horticulture instructor in HS talked about doing this my senior year. I'm not sure if he ever went through with it but it would be fun as hell to work with one. As long as it was mostly self sustaining lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2011)

Its suppose to be 100% self sustaining  some people dont even feed the fish, they grow crab weed in the fish res and they feed on that 

Ok so strange things are happening on my end of cyberspace... I can surf the net like the mother fkin beach boys but every time I go to view my journal my internet goes down??? wtf? Any techies out there know what's going on? it's very strange.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome back, rollitup! 
I hope your new servers can take the strain! 

Took 8 cuttings for clones today and put three more plants into the Flowering Box this afternoon.
My poor Flowering Box is packed tighter than gay sardines in a can of astroglide ("*not that there's anything wrong with that*").

Here's a video update on my current grow:

[video=youtube;Tjghwg_5YAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tjghwg_5YAc[/video]

Peace!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking real happy there Brother Doob. That flower box is going to be a rather busy things in a couple of weeks I would say....

Have a great day folks,

DST

BX2 Cheese with a healthy splattering of DPQ genes as well by the looks of it.


HeadsUp, this is the Malawi, cute aint she? looks like she will flower for a while as well....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Looking real happy there Brother Doob. That flower box is going to be a rather busy things in a couple of weeks I would say....
> 
> DST


Hi, D!
Yes, I kind of underestimated things regarding the amount of room I'll have.
I might have to convert my little vegging area to a flowering area to keep up with it all. 
30+ days for the new cuttings to root & veg, and I'll pretty much have to expand my flowering capacity.
A good thing, and a bad thing, but the end result with be lots of smoke-ification (barring any catastrophe, naturally).
The next 8 clones (if all of them survive) will be vegged for a shorter time so there will be less space concerns. 
I might even bring a couple up to my buddy in Portland so he can grow them out.
He's been growing for 30 years, and I'd love to see what he can do with some MTF plants in an open room instead of a 48"x48" growbox that's only 60" tall.  
Anyways, good to see RIU back online. 
Hope you have a great Tuesday!
Peace!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

oh, riu was offline...must have been all the pr0n!


DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, D!
> Yes, I kind of underestimated things regarding the amount of room I'll have.
> I might have to convert my little vegging area to a flowering area to keep up with it all.
> 30+ days for the new cuttings to root & veg, and I'll pretty much have to expand my flowering capacity.
> ...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Fkkkkk....I knew whodat won as soon as I saw that pic....congrats brother!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

I win everytime you post, Endyls because I get to look at girls bottoms...hehe.


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Fkkkkk....I knew whodat won as soon as I saw that pic....congrats brother!!!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2011)

still tokein!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats whodat, I still like the pic in your avatar, it's my favorite on here. How's the malawi smelling DST and is the super silver haze done yet?

I should be six weeks or so into flowering by the time 4-20 hits. I soaked a morning glory and a laughing buddha last night and put them into party cups and right into 12/12.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 22, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Congrats whodat, I still like the pic in your avatar, it's my favorite on here. How's the malawi smelling DST and is the super silver haze done yet?
> 
> I should be six weeks or so into flowering by the time 4-20 hits. I soaked a morning glory and a laughing buddha last night and put them into party cups and right into 12/12.


I just murdered a SSH dude from my flo box  I really want one of these to flower!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

hey GG, hope things are good with you and you are getting shit sorted with..well you know what. Good luck and peace as always.



GNOME GROWN said:


> still tokein!





Heads Up said:


> Congrats whodat, I still like the pic in your avatar, it's my favorite on here. How's the malawi smelling DST and is the super silver haze done yet?
> 
> I should be six weeks or so into flowering by the time 4-20 hits. I soaked a morning glory and a laughing buddha last night and put them into party cups and right into 12/12.


Due to it being next to a stinky cheesey strain I will need to check more thoroughly and provide you with a decent report on the malawi smell. no the SSH is by no means ready, I am quite peeved with it. I really think I'll end up with huge fluffy buds 

I put down some Lemon Skunk, GDP and some Sour Diesel, so far only 1 of the Lemon skunks has popped up, 4 days and still no signs of anything from the others 

Peace, DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 22, 2011)

Dude where do you get this glass!?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks DST i appreciate it man, i have my second trial in a month,so as of now im still a free tokein man!  i'll keep u guys posted on my trial..

Shawgbag- a lot of my glass comes from a smoke shop, but u can find nice glass on aqua lab..that tube in the pic is a sovereignty


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool bru, stay up my friend.
!


GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks DST i appreciate it man, i have my second trial in a month,so as of now im still a free tokein man!  i'll keep u guys posted on my trial..


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey thanks again peeps 
My computer is acting wacky  Whenever I go to my journal or the 600 my net shuts down from the comp but not the router, Im on a different comp now and it works... not sure but if this keeps up I wont be around as much, and I def cant afford a new computer... but it doesn't happen on any other threads on riu or any other site...?... very confused.

DST- looking dank as usual 

Gnome G- hope everything works out for yah and Im glad you still have your glass, stay up bro.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 22, 2011)

As promised I will get some pics up of the lemon skunks and white widows the next time I go vistin'. I guess I have the same experience in front of me with the neville's haze, it's supposed to be fourteen weeks of flowering.

So here are some pics of my baby girls. They finished week two of 12/12 sunday and I took these this morning before the lights came on. Blackjack, herijuana x big white, shackzilla, hericules and a killing field that is half mutant and just a damn slow growing plant, unbelievable for a sativa dominat plant. The blackjack was a gift from the fairy. From what I'm seeing at this point, I think this may be one of my better yielding grows. I'm hoping to hit three ounces a plant average. Who am I kidding, I'm hoping for six a plant...dream on.

Edit. That is not nute burn you're seeing on the one plant. That plant has twisted the ends of it's leaves since it started growing. I've never had one do this particular stunt before, it's rather interesting looking close up and in person.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 22, 2011)

looking good HU


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey thanks again peeps
> My computer is acting wacky  Whenever I go to my journal or the 600 my net shuts down from the comp but not the router, Im on a different comp now and it works... not sure but if this keeps up I wont be around as much, and I def cant afford a new computer... but it doesn't happen on any other threads on riu or any other site...?... very confused.
> 
> DST- looking dank as usual
> ...


Well we just have to get that computer together bro this aint no time for vacations here..lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> As promised I will get some pics up of the lemon skunks and white widows the next time I go vistin'. I guess I have the same experience in front of me with the neville's haze, it's supposed to be fourteen weeks of flowering.
> 
> So here are some pics of my baby girls. They finished week two of 12/12 sunday and I took these this morning before the lights came on. Blackjack, herijuana x big white, shackzilla, hericules and a killing field that is half mutant and just a damn slow growing plant, unbelievable for a sativa dominat plant. The blackjack was a gift from the fairy. From what I'm seeing at this point, I think this may be one of my better yielding grows. I'm hoping to hit three ounces a plant average. Who am I kidding, I'm hoping for six a plant...dream on.
> 
> Edit. That is not nute burn you're seeing on the one plant. That plant has twisted the ends of it's leaves since it started growing. I've never had one do this particular stunt before, it's rather interesting looking close up and in person.


Hell yea manthos are looking real nice i'd love to have mine look just like that where you are..


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

heads up- whats the strain you have in the middle on pic 6? looks like its going to be a real good producer!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 22, 2011)

600s^^^^^^^^^^^ Congrats Whodat,it was killing me to see who took the gold while riu was being lame  Excellent show of talent people its clear we have some of the most in tune growers on ALL of riu right here on the 600. You all deserve a huge  To our man Whodat mucho props bro and you got your shit down!!!. Big ups WHODATNATION!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Bmm  

well the computer is much worse after getting my hands on it. nothing is working now... Its a super old ibook g4 and I guess its just its time. Thanks again for all the props everyone! I gotta get this bad boy working before 420 or I'll miss the show!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

There's you problem......it's an Apple.........I thought they said the reason they are $1,500+ is cause they don't break......LOL


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> There's you problem......it's an Apple.........I thought they said the reason they are $1,500+ is cause they don't break......LOL


screw apple! i had a imac that barely got used and it still broke to the point that its pretty much un-fixable. shitty thing i wasnt even the one who was using it when it broke and pretty much hardly ever used it. lost my FINAL CUT dam it! stupid apple workers that call themselves geniuses cant even fix it.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Hah....they wouldn't do shit with my busted ipod either....told me to buy a new one and they would give me $20 for my old broke one....I laughed and put it on their counter and left....went to best buy...bought a stereo that has a USB on the front of it and 2 16g flash drives....rap on one...rock on the other........fkkkk apple


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

I forget who it was that posted about this dude a while back but it's what I have been bumpin for a while now.....I can't seem to find this track tho on any album....need this MP3!!!!!!
[video=youtube;jCkLqpqBMXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCkLqpqBMXc[/video]


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 22, 2011)

well i give up on trying to find that damb polin, need to puff a spliff and figure out what to do.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 22, 2011)

I missed the contest but just finished checking out all of the entries and WOW! Excellent entries from the club 6hun.

I've been busy trying to get shit handled and finished building two of the setups for the perpetual today. I'm going to set one up tomorrow in the veg room to veg the clones for a week or so. Didn't plan on doing that but don't really need the moms anymore so I'm going to stick them somewhere to flower tomorrow night. This will buy me a little time so I'm going to veg the clones. I'm considering leaving it there and just building one more but not sure. 

I'll get some snaps of them tomorrow to post but I'm not feeling so great so I'm headed to bed early.

Peace 600!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 22, 2011)

Day 14 just switched to 12/12. Lifesaver and Blackberry. 

View attachment 1509297
View attachment 1509299View attachment 1509301View attachment 1509304


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

different threads will be on different parts of the server and stored in different databases. When they are updating software or upgrading then the connections to the databases with the pics, info etc will not be in play, hence why you can see some and not other. I doubt it has anything to do with your comp Whodat.

HeadsUp and Wormdrive, nice pics gents!!

Peace, DST



whodatnation said:


> Thanks Bmm
> 
> well the computer is much worse after getting my hands on it. nothing is working now... Its a super old ibook g4 and I guess its just its time. Thanks again for all the props everyone! I gotta get this bad boy working before 420 or I'll miss the show!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I forget who it was that posted about this dude a while back but it's what I have been bumpin for a while now.....I can't seem to find this track tho on any album....need this MP3!!!!!!
> [video=youtube;jCkLqpqBMXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCkLqpqBMXc[/video]


Yela is dope, gonna have some sick shit coming out now that he is signed to Shady records, and if you have a system in your car " Pop the trunk" Is a must have song, its a good one for showing off 

And, this is the mixtape you are looking for:


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> heads up- whats the strain you have in the middle on pic 6? looks like its going to be a real good producer!


That's the plant with the twisted leaf tips, its a cross of herijuana x big white. I have no idea what big white is but I'm thinking maybe a cross of big bud and white widow? That is the plant that I think might yield the most. For only a couple of weeks into 12/12 I'm very pleased with their progress.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 23, 2011)

woke up to this tune........... found this vid, this guy is bang on, find myself really wanting a set of drums again.
[video=youtube;A0dGxFPyXfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0dGxFPyXfY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats whodat, you should get a custom made sig for that victory.

Ive been really busy. Getting ready for OD 2011 is a workout (thanks again for the help, you know who you are). My backhoe is down and my hands and getting tougher. Got alot of snow in the garden yesterday. I will be laying the irrigation line today, and hopefully have the fence up in a week (weather is coming and going out here). The indoor has fallen off, and after talking with a friend im pretty sure im going to switch my nutes. I dont even want to post pics until I get them back on track. The grow rooms themselves are working great, but the yields are getting smaller. Hopefully I will have time to catch up on all this 600 pr0n soon. Take care all.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> That's the plant with the twisted leaf tips, its a cross of herijuana x big white. I have no idea what big white is but I'm thinking maybe a cross of big bud and white widow? That is the plant that I think might yield the most. For only a couple of weeks into 12/12 I'm very pleased with their progress.


yeah i was thinking it may be the one with the twisted leaves. either way it looks very healthy and i agree it may be your best yielder. if it does have big bud in the cross then that may be part of the reason for the nice structure. did you take any clones or still have a few seeds left to run it again?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Congrats whodat, you should get a custom made sig for that victory.


lol, check it out  I wont keep it up for long...

DST, its gotta be my computer because im using another one on the same network and everything is great... Firefox just crashes now whenever it tries to open and safari will load halfway and stay like that(halfway at the blue bare but still a blank page) Weird that I can stream live radio on itunes tho? wtf? super annoying! 

 out peeps.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 23, 2011)

Little, I don't think I have any beans left of that strain, it was a freebie from an order from sannie and I think I gave the other one away? This weekend I will be thinning out the girls, I'll take some of those cuttings and root them and give them to my vietnam vet buddy. They will finish week three of 12/12 this upcoming sunday and other than the killing fields all seem to be almost finished growing vertically and they are almost at full bloom. I'll basically be thinning out the bottoms of the plants to remove sites that won't produce much anyway so I might as well put some of them to good use and paying it forward is always a good use in my eyes.

My killing fields finally showed me some pistils this morning. The rest of my plants got their first dose of pk13/14, half an eyedropper full, maybe one ml.

Back to the mite problem. After my last grow I bombed my room, so far it's pest free, no signs of mites.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to hear that HU, my rooms are clear of mites atm too... Now im just do preventative measures  azamax and a home remedy of crushed cloves cinnamon stick lemon juice apple cider vinegar and bio degradable dish soap... seems to be working so far  I HATE MITES!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol, check it out  I wont keep it up for long...
> 
> DST, its gotta be my computer because im using another one on the same network and everything is great... Firefox just crashes now whenever it tries to open and safari will load halfway and stay like that(halfway at the blue bare but still a blank page) Weird that I can stream live radio on itunes tho? wtf? super annoying!
> 
> out peeps.


Have you tried using internet explorer to see if it does it with that. If it doesn't try reinstalling Firefox and see if that solves your problem.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2011)

that was i that posted the yelawolf tracks.
hes got a sick one out got daddy's lambo, pretty cool music, i like almost all of his songs so far


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> that was i that posted the yelawolf tracks.
> hes got a sick one out got daddy's lambo, pretty cool music, i like almost all of his songs so far


I'm waitin for "Worldwide Choppers" to drop, Tech Nine, Yelawolf, and Bustah Rhymes on the same track


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a quick one! 
25 Days 12/12 .....but i have a small problem with my grow so would love to see if any of you guys can help....as always link below 

[video=youtube;Ya3lJvo4JcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ya3lJvo4JcQ[/video]

Peace all! 
TD


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sharksbreath Close Up







Time for the cure


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I'm waitin for "Worldwide Choppers" to drop, Tech Nine, Yelawolf, and Bustah Rhymes on the same track


oh shit....that's gonna be hot.......I really didn't dig the daddys lambo song.....like alot of the other tracks he has out tho.....I cant seem to find that mixtape either....If you have that "Kickin" MP3...think you could email it to me??????


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 23, 2011)

This is for anyone who has ever bombed there grow room, Can it be done with plants in it?? That have mites?? I finally got the black mold issue totally cured. Now i really need to rid the mites but ive got mothers under the lights. Anybody know if its fatal for the plants?? thx


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used the hot shot bombs twice without problems...my 2 cents


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

Iv done it with vegging plants twice and it did leave a residue but plants seemed fine... three weeks later into flowering they were overun with the little bastards tho.


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow this thread is awesome haha. So in your guys opinion is it hard to grow medical grade marijuana?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks fellers. Just got a handful of mothers and a load of seedlings sos heres hoping for the best. Bombs away!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Wow this thread is awesome haha. So in your guys opinion is it hard to grow medical grade marijuana?


Here's a totally fact-based website with all sorts of gospel-truths and awesome info for all ! ! !


*thc://wow.justice.gov/dea/ongoing/marijuana.DEA-lies*
(*_full text of the webpage is a few posts later_...)

What a bunch of lying sacks of shit.....   

(*_according to them, I should be DEAD from all of the marijuana I've smoked_...)

***"There are three types of untruths: Lies, Damned Lies, and Statistics."* ... *and that website employs them all*..........   

****That website is so evil it gave me CANCER!!!*
(...I need to hose off my computer after visiting it: it reeks of Satan...)


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

doob-Im kinda scared to click on the link now.

gopedxr- maybe hard for others but most everyone here is a natural  It def takes time care and attention and most of all a general passion for growing plants, it also helps to be a stoner. I dont find it hard because I love doing it  it brings me joy.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Wow this thread is awesome haha. So in your guys opinion is it hard to grow medical grade marijuana?


its all in the genetics. get a good clone or seed and pretty much your set from there. ive personally sold to socal clinics and i dont think that i compare to some of the stuff some of these other guys are putting out. i do have my times to shine though dont get me wrong haha but ive worked hard to get to where i am now.

HU- hope you save some of those clones since it seems like a winner so far! glad to hear your helping out another old timer, good karma going your way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> doob-Im kinda scared to click on the link now.


In the interest of safety, here is the text of that steaming pile of lies:
===========================================
Q: Does marijuana pose health risks to users?

Marijuana is an addictive drug1 with significant health consequences to its users and others. Many harmful short-term and long-term problems have been documented with its use: 

The short term effects of marijuana use include: memory loss, distorted perception, trouble with thinking and problem solving, loss of motor skills, decrease in muscle strength, increased heart rate, and anxiety2. 

In recent years there has been a dramatic increase in the number of emergency room mentions of marijuana use. From 1993-2000, the number of emergency room marijuana mentions more than tripled.

There are also many long-term health consequences of marijuana use. According to the National Institutes of Health, studies show that someone who smokes five joints per week may be taking in as many cancer-causing chemicals as someone who smokes a full pack of cigarettes every day.

Marijuana contains more than 400 chemicals, including most of the harmful substances found in tobacco smoke. Smoking one marijuana cigarette deposits about four times more tar into the lungs than a filtered tobacco cigarette.

Harvard University researchers report that the risk of a heart attack is five times higher than usual in the hour after smoking marijuana.3

Smoking marijuana also weakens the immune system4 and raises the risk of lung infections.5 A Columbia University study found that a control group smoking a single marijuana cigarette every other day for a year had a white-blood-cell count that was 39 percent lower than normal, thus damaging the immune system and making the user far more susceptible to infection and sickness.6

Users can become dependent on marijuana to the point they must seek treatment to stop abusing it. In 1999, more than 200,000 Americans entered substance abuse treatment primarily for marijuana abuse and dependence.

More teens are in treatment for marijuana use than for any other drug or for alcohol. Adolescent admissions to substance abuse facilities for marijuana grew from 43 percent of all adolescent admissions in 1994 to 60 percent in 1999.

Marijuana is much stronger now than it was decades ago. According to data from the Potency Monitoring Project at the University of Mississippi, the tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) content of commercial-grade marijuana rose from an average of 3.71 percent in 1985 to an average of 5.57 percent in 1998. The average THC content of U.S. produced sinsemilla increased from 3.2 percent in 1977 to 12.8 percent in 1997.7
Q. Does marijuana have any medical value?

Any determination of a drug's valid medical use must be based on the best available science undertaken by medical professionals. The Institute of Medicine conducted a comprehensive study in 1999 to assess the potential health benefits of marijuana and its constituent cannabinoids. The study concluded that smoking marijuana is not recommended for the treatment of any disease condition. In addition, there are more effective medications currently available. For those reasons, the Institute of Medicine concluded that there is little future in smoked marijuana as a medically approved medication.8

Advocates have promoted the use of marijuana to treat medical conditions such as glaucoma. However, this is a good example of more effective medicines already available. According to the Institute of Medicine, there are six classes of drugs and multiple surgical techniques that are available to treat glaucoma that effectively slow the progression of this disease by reducing high intraocular pressure. 

In other studies, smoked marijuana has been shown to cause a variety of health problems, including cancer, respiratory problems, increased heart rate, loss of motor skills, and increased heart rate. Furthermore, marijuana can affect the immune system by impairing the ability of T-cells to fight off infections, demonstrating that marijuana can do more harm than good in people with already compromised immune systems.9

In addition, in a recent study by the Mayo Clinic, THC was shown to be less effective than standard treatments in helping cancer patients regain lost appetites.10

The DEA supports research into the safety and efficacy of THC (the major psychoactive component of marijuana), and such studies are ongoing, supported by grants from the National Institute on Drug Abuse. 

As a result of such research, a synthetic THC drug, Marinol, has been available to the public since 1985. The Food and Drug Administration has determined that Marinol is safe, effective, and has therapeutic benefits for use as a treatment for nausea and vomiting associated with cancer chemotherapy, and as a treatment of weight loss in patients with AIDS. However, it does not produce the harmful health effects associated with smoking marijuana. 

Furthermore, the DEA recently approved the University of California San Diego to undertake rigorous scientific studies to assess the safety and efficacy of cannabis compounds for treating certain debilitating medical conditions. 

It's also important to realize that the campaign to allow marijuana to be used as medicine is a tactical maneuver in an overall strategy to completely legalize all drugs. Pro-legalization groups have transformed the debate from decriminalizing drug use to one of compassion and care for people with serious diseases. The New York Times interviewed Ethan Nadelman, Director of the Lindesmith Center, in January 2000. Responding to criticism from former Drug Czar Barry McCaffrey that the medical marijuana issue is a stalking-horse for drug legalization, Mr. Nadelman did not contradict General McCaffrey. "Will it help lead toward marijuana legaization?" Mr. Nadelman said: "I hope so."
Q. Does marijuana harm anyone besides the individual who smokes it?

Consider the public safety of others when confronted with intoxicated drug users: 

Marijuana affects many skills required for safe driving: alertness, the ability to concentrate, coordination, and reaction time. These effects can last up to 24 hours after smoking marijuana. Marijuana use can make it difficult to judge distances and react to signals and signs on the road.11

In a 1990 report, the National Transportation Safety Board studied 182 fatal truck accidents. It found that just as many of the accidents were caused by drivers using marijuana as were caused by alcohol -- 12.5 percent in each case.

Consider also that drug use, including marijuana, contributes to crime. A large percentage of those arrested for crimes test positive for marijuana. Nationwide, 40 percent of adult males tested positive for marijuana at the time of their arrest.
Q. Is marijuana a gateway drug?

Yes. Among marijuana's most harmful consequences is its role in leading to the use of other illegal drugs like heroin and cocaine. Long-term studies of students who use drugs show that very few young people use other illegal drugs without first trying marijuana. While not all people who use marijuana go on to use other drugs, using marijuana sometimes lowers inhibitions about drug use and exposes users to a culture that encourages use of other drugs. 

The risk of using cocaine has been estimated to be more than 104 times greater for those who have tried marijuana than for those who have never tried it.12
In Summary:

Marijuana is a dangerous, addictive drug that poses significant health threats to users. 

Marijuana has no medical value that can't be met more effectively by legal drugs.

Marijuana users are far more likely to use other drugs like cocaine and heroin than non-marijuana users. 

Drug legalizers use "medical marijuana" as red herring in effort to advocate broader legalization of drug use.
----------------------
1Herbert Kleber, Mitchell Rosenthal, "Drug Myths from Abroad: Leniency is Dangerous, not Compassionate" Foreign Affairs Magazine, September/October 1998. Drug Watch International "NIDA Director cites Studies that Marijuana is Addictive." "Research Finds Marijuana is Addictive," Washington Times, July 24, 1995. 
2National Institue of Drug Abuse, Journal of the American Medical Association, Journal of Clinical Phamacology, International Journal of Clinical Pharmacology and Therapeutics, Pharmacology Review. 
3"Marijuana and Heart Attacks" Washington Post, March 3, 2000
4I. B. Adams and BR Martin, "Cannabis: Pharmacology and Toxicology in Animals and Humans" Addiction 91: 1585-1614. 1996. 
5National Institute of Drug Abuse, "Smoking Any Substance Raises Risk of Lung Infections" NIDA Notes, Volume 12, Number 1, January/February 1997. 
6Dr. James Dobson, "Marijuana Can Cause Great Harm" Washington Times, February 23, 1999.
72000 National Drug Control Strategy Annual Report, page 13. 
8"Marijuana and Medicine: Assessing the Science Base," Institute of Medicine, 1999. 
9See footnotes in response to question 4 regarding marijuana's short and long term health effects.
10"Marijuana Appetite Boost Lacking in Cancer Study" The New York Times, May 13, 2001.
11Marijuana: Facts Parents Need to Know, National Institute on Drug Abuse, National Institutes of Health.
12Marijuana: Facts Parents Need to Know, National Institute on Drug Abuse, National Institutes of Health.
===========================================


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

I need a shower...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I need a shower...


And a big, fat bong hit... 

*_guns drawn and locked & loaded_* "We're from the government, and we're here to help you!"


****I'm going to break the link to their URL so there will be no traffic from RIU*


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

Covered in oil! and keif! Then I need that leftover medable in the fridge...

Im expecting "roger" in tomorrow  my erb is anxiously waiting to hit the new spoon!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Covered in oil! and keif! Then I need that leftover medable in the fridge...
> 
> Im expecting "roger" in tomorrow  my erb is anxiously waiting to hit the new spoon!


Whodat: check your inbox


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

hahaha thanks doob! check it out!
mmmmm looks a little small, I'll fix it after I eat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha thanks doob! check it out!
> mmmmm looks a little small, I'll fix it after I eat


No problemo!
The banner size is limited to 500 pixels by 100 pixels, so it's as big as allowed.


----------



## cassinfo (Mar 23, 2011)

This thread done fell of track like crack.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

cassinfo said:


> This thread done fell of track like crack.



lol, How so? You got any questions about growing?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

this thread is right on track in my opinion! best thread on RIU for multiple reasons, not just the growing info!

end of week 1 flower


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 23, 2011)

cassinfo said:


> This thread done fell of track like crack.


This thread, um.... Wait, what thread is this? Anything goes here, club six hundo holla.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

a few pics of a bubblebomb...............


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 24, 2011)

i got a question for the 600w club... if i wanted to have multiple 4x8 sogs.. would it be better getting 2x 1000w or 3 x 600w...per tent considering that i want to keep the electric down as much as possible but yet dont want to compromise on effeciency.... whats your experience? )


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few pics of a bubblebomb...............



















LOOKINg NICe DEL mate>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

Super nice cola there Del!!!!! We love the Floyd too!!!



cassinfo said:


> This thread done fell of track like crack.


Hello c*ASS*info, If you have something constructive to say about our thread, please try and type in English for a start. And really, what was the point to your post? People who are looking for fights are not welcome here....that's one thing about this thread that never goes off track! Try and have a nice life, be nice to others, and guess what, you won't feel the need to come into our (or others) nice peacefull thread and post stupid statements that have no weight or thought to them. And in the words of one of my favourite bands....Goodbye, goodbye, GOODBYE!



tremend00oo said:


> i got a question for the 600w club... if i wanted to have multiple 4x8 sogs.. would it be better getting 2x 1000w or 3 x 600w...per tent considering that i want to keep the electric down as much as possible but yet dont want to compromise on effeciency.... whats your experience? )


I would say 3 x 600 of course. A previous 1k watter in this thread swithced to 4 600's and said he saw a marked difference in his yield...(although I have not seen him post here for a while tat2ue was the user)

Sunny day, making hash and chopping trees.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning, good day, good evening, good night my fellow 600'ers!

Just got back from a trip up to Portland to visit my good friends and drop off two of my big MTF clones. 

They were in 2nd day of 12/12 lighting (_were 21-inches tall_) and made the Flowering Box unacceptably crowded.

I was, in turn, gifted with three smaller clones of some very tasty "Northern Berry" that will fit in perfectly with my current grow schedule.
By the time the new clones and my MTF clones are ready for flowering, I should be harvesting my current grow to clear the way for them. 
Here is a link to the youtube video update:

[video=youtube;Phd1aTYpa8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phd1aTYpa8s[/video]

Happy Thursday to all, and Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few pics of a bubblebomb...............


Not to mention:

*HOLY CRAP!!!! 

AWESOME!!!!!!*


(*_oh, and by the way, which one's Pink?_)


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

aaah, you had me cracking up at the end brother Doob, hehehe. roar! 


DoobieBrother said:


> Good morning, good day, good evening, good night my fellow 600'ers!
> 
> Just got back from a trip up to Portland to visit my good friends and drop off two of my big MTF clones.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2011)

My mighty Manx packs a mean whallop! 

I better go scoop out the litter box before she gets angry...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2011)

Forget who asked now... but I think it's damn near impossible to grow true "medical grade" mj. In saying that I am looking at medical grade in the sense that the FDA would if they were certifying a grow. I worked for a company where we cleaned the 'cleanrooms' of electronics and pharmaceuticals companies. Basically anywhere the product was, any room it was in, packaged it, anything like that had to meet very very high standards of sterility. It would be very hard and take tons and tons of money to make a grow room like that. I'm talking air that came in contact with the plants could never be in contact with human skin. And you would need so many huge hepa filters treating all the air that goes into the rooms. You would need sterile outfits that you order special from uniform companies. All your equipment would have to be sterilized in an autoclave before being cleaned with multiple disinfectants multiple times a week. I could go on...

In terms of effectiveness of MJ, I think we all pretty much grow medical quality smoke... Just I don't beleive anyone is growing true "medical grade" mj. Well just to be a stickler, the only way it could be truly medical grade is to be certified that way, and the FDA isn't certifying illegal drug production at the moment.

And also, I'd go with 3 - 600's over 2 - 1000's.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2011)

I used to know one of the few people who had a script for federal marijuana back in the late 80's. He would get a big round tin of pre-rolled joints every month. I nevr tried it, but he said it was shit. He's dead now, I blame the feds for growing shitty smoke. (actually, I blame HIV) Anyway, if that's medical grade, I'll stick with the crap we grow


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2011)

The problem with fed mj is that they take their crop of various species and mix them all together to get a homogenous thc reading, which is usually low. Since they are growing it for the gov't they can't take a positive slant on it...money and politics


cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 24, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if they purposely make crap, thinking and hoping they'll see some sort of placebo effect so they can say they told us so. It also makes the pharmaceuticals look good.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking great in here! 

LG- what strains you rockin? I gotta make my way to mcpurps thread and catch up!

Doob your vids are cool, the end had me cracking up aswell hahaha.

Dell- that is a fat ass frosty cola bro, good stuff.


Tremendo- The 600s would be a little more expensive at startup costs but will give you a more even light spread and your entire canopy should be pretty consistent from end to end... 2c


Jig- I do wear full body suits, shoe coveres and a hair net when I work in my room, only fresh air is the co2 and a little when I open the doors... I know Im no where near as clean as they do it but I try 

shnkrmn- I heard that fed shit is gross! full of seeds and stems. I saw it on tv a while back but they pretty much took the ENTIRE plant and grinded it up bagged it and called it good... People were actually getting sick from smoking it and vomiting. Some even said their stuff was moldy! Great job! assholes! They prob just took some mex brick and mixed it with dirt.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

whodat- i got everything haha! Killer Queen, Snowcap, XXX og kush, Grape Romulan, Skywalker OG, GDP, Sour Diesel, DOG, Bubba, and Pure Kush! i think that covers it for flower, but i also got some of Sour D cross going in veg that are some baby sprouts. i can already tell that the XXX wont be making the cut as it doesnt grow well and i dont think it will compare with the other favs of mine. 

JIG- i dont know if that guy meant actually true FDA gov medical mj, probably more along the lines of the chron that is found at clinics. by the looks of your Sour kush i think it was you definentely are headed that route in my opinion!

DST- any more luck with the seeds sprouting? seems my Sour D cross took a few days and i even planted on top of them to get something to come up and ended up with two sprouts in my containers.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 24, 2011)

That makes sense. They probably don't weed out males either. Curing? not necessary for government dope.



curious old fart said:


> The problem with fed mj is that they take their crop of various species and mix them all together to get a homogenous thc reading, which is usually low. Since they are growing it for the gov't they can't take a positive slant on it...money and politics
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 24, 2011)

Doobie, I tried to read what you posted but I couldn't get past the first sentence so I stopped. The only thing addictive about pot, is the stupidity stupid people spread to other stupid people. I guess they figure if they tell a lie often enough, stupid people will believe said lie.

Fuck em' all. The sun is always shining indoors they can do what they want.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> DST- any more luck with the seeds sprouting? seems my Sour D cross took a few days and i even planted on top of them to get something to come up and ended up with two sprouts in my containers.


Waiting patiently LG. 2 of each down and that's nearly been a week. 1 Lemon skunk came up within a couple of days, the other didn't. So out of 6 seeds 1 germed so far. I hate waiting but I'll give them time....


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing like a little constructive input from a first poster, eh dst? Damn Thor, the thunder god got a little riled there, smote him right quickly with Mjolnir. Get him bulldog. Thanks buddy, I smiled the whole time I was reading that. What is it with these people who think they can arrive, bring some bullshit negativity when they have no idea what this thread is about?

As to genetics. Genetics is the crucial ingredient, I agree. Without good genetics, you can't make a piss poor plant into a good one. However, even with great genetics, as I'm sure we all know, we have the power to screw things up immensely. I know I've done my share of trying to kill of a plant or three.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 24, 2011)

DST, I've had my laughing buddha and morning glory in soil for two days after an overnight soak in water, nothing so far.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I am giving them time. I just planted some hanging flowers in my greenhouse and I chucked in some starter soil from a few seed pots that i didn't think had sprouted, and a few days later I got myself a little Deep Blue growing next to my pansy, haha. It got uprooted and potted into a seperate jar. Precious treatment ahead for her (or him.)


Heads Up said:


> DST, I've had my laughing buddha and morning glory in soil for two days after an overnight soak in water, nothing so far.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Well all three seeds have popped so that means I officially have a DOG seedling  cross your fingers! I'll do the best I can D!


----------



## Green Shark (Mar 24, 2011)

These are my two girls. The small one is Great White Shark and the big one is Blue Mystic. They are on the 3rd week of flowering with my 600 watt HPS.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey 600, my ladies are getting sick 25 days into flower, please offer input if you wish to offer some ideas. Disregard the first part of the thread and pick up on my latest post from 03/24. Please find my link here:

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/396553-leaf-spotting-4-5-weeks.html#post5498213


----------



## vic smush (Mar 24, 2011)

I recently upgraded to 2 600 watts grow tent i just purchased after i outgrew my smaller grow box.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Waiting patiently LG. 2 of each down and that's nearly been a week. 1 Lemon skunk came up within a couple of days, the other didn't. So out of 6 seeds 1 germed so far. I hate waiting but I'll give them time....


ya a week seems a bit long for any seeds haha, if you can i would probably move the soil around to find the seed and see if it even cracked. seems like my cracked seeds are being more viable as of this point haha. when you try some more possibly toss one or two in some water to see if you can get them to crack in there before hitting the dirt, i know most people dont agree with this but its a good way to see if it will be even worth sticking it in some dirt. hope they pop for you.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

welcome vic smush, be sure to post some pics when you get goin  or before, we love pics 

LG- I scuff and soak my seeds before they hit the dirt, I usually throw them in even if they haven't cracked but tiered of wondering if I buried them too far down. Im gonna start soaking for 18-24hr then tossing them in a paper towel until they crack then into some seed starting soil.


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 24, 2011)

Would you guys recommend buying straight out 600's or buying dimmable 1000's, for future use in case you outgrow your set up? And just running them at a 600w level?


----------



## Gopedxr (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is a shot of my friends using two 600 cool tubes : ) tell me what you guys think its his third grow i think.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> welcome vic smush, be sure to post some pics when you get goin  or before, we love pics
> 
> LG- I scuff and soak my seeds before they hit the dirt, I usually throw them in even if they haven't cracked but tiered of wondering if I buried them too far down. Im gonna start soaking for 18-24hr then tossing them in a paper towel until they crack then into some seed starting soil.


what does scuff mean whodat? i feel that the problem with a few of my seeds was that i buried them too deep and then they just took a bit long to pop up and my impatience got to me and therefore i have two in one pot haha. i used to do the paper towel method and had some nice roots form a few times in there. its nice to see some growth before they hit the soil in my opinion.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Scuffing is when you take your seeds and lightly scratch the outside with sand paper. Some seeds have tough outer shells and need a little help starting to soak up water. I have a small vile that used to have honey oil in it but I lined the inside with sand paper put the seeds in put the cap on and shook for a minute or two... not all seeds need this but after having 5 out of ten kush beans not even crack I did it to all the seeds I just started, space bomb and bubble n squeak. Some have broke the surface and more are coming for sure  I do think its possible to damage beans doing this but just be careful and use a light grit paper around 200.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> Would you guys recommend buying straight out 600's or buying dimmable 1000's, for future use in case you outgrow your set up? And just running them at a 600w level?


 If you got the extra $$$ why not? Really depends on the size and limitations of your room tho.


Gopedxr said:


> Here is a shot of my friends using two 600 cool tubes : ) tell me what you guys think its his third grow i think.


Well I cant see much and dont know the footprint or the rooms environmental conditions but from back here the plants look okay but that shelf holding the plants looks kinda scary...



Green Shark said:


> These are my two girls. The small one is Great White Shark and the big one is Blue Mystic. They are on the 3rd week of flowering with my 600 watt HPS.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1512117View attachment 1512111View attachment 1512105View attachment 1512102View attachment 1512109View attachment 1512113
> View attachment 1512100View attachment 1512098View attachment 1512096View attachment 1512094View attachment 1512093View attachment 1512091



looking dank


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 24, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> Would you guys recommend buying straight out 600's or buying dimmable 1000's, for future use in case you outgrow your set up? And just running them at a 600w level?


 That's what I rock.....I have a 1000w Galaxy ballast with 1000wHort. bulbs....dimmed to 600w in the summer and letting the sun really shine in the winter!!!!!!! What I am curious about tho is would it be cooler with just a 600w bulb or is the 1000w dimmed to 600 just the same......


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> That's what I rock.....I have a 1000w Galaxy ballast with 1000wHort. bulbs....dimmed to 600w in the summer and letting the sun really shine in the winter!!!!!!! What I am curious about tho is would it be cooler with just a 600w bulb or is the 1000w dimmed to 600 just the same......



I dont think it makes much difference... prob the same.
I like my 1k galaxys but they aren't dimmable.


Edit: Just thought Id throw up a pic of my aks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2011)

Man, whodat, those are really zooming along!
One of these days I'm gonna get rich & famous and will be rocking mH & HPS like that.
Of course, by the time that happens, fusion-based lighting will be the norm (and I still won't be able to step up to it). 
Peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you just change your avatar a little? btw Im not rich or famous, im pretty broke lol I spend all my money on growing 

anyone looked into these plasma lights they got out? Oh and what about these 1,500w lights? lol they seem a little overkill haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2011)

What up 600 crew. Here's a little cheese update... Almost to 6 weeks. Be well, everyone


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> What up 600 crew. Here's a little cheese update... Almost to 6 weeks. Be well, everyone


looking dankey bobo


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks homie. Hopefully they finish strong lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks homie. Hopefully they finish strong lol


lol you can tell Im bored cant you...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Did you just change your avatar a little? btw Im not rich or famous, im pretty broke lol I spend all my money on growing


Just added some words to show what caused Zoidberg's ink defense to trigger. 
Well, keep growing like you do dat and you'll be rich in buds AND famous in Club 600. Not a bad way to spend your money in my opinion.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Fridays here guys. Hope everyone has a great weekend. More chopping and hunting for seeds that haven't surfaced today.

Peace to the 600.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

A little over the top maybe? haha

http://sellinghydrosystems.integratedeal.com/great-white-mycorrhizae-hydroponics-25lbs.cgi


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2011)

Not if you plant by the acre, eh? 
Would love to see a field of killer ganja some day... 

*_I prefer THIS Great White_:


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

whodat, congrats on the win, i hope you enjoy the pipe and put it to some good use!.

happy friday to all the nine to fivers, i thought it would never come. i think it calls for a multi strain smoke out.

critical +, jack flash, blue cheese, cheese, og#18, lemon skunk, super lemon haze, g-13 haze and a whole lotta hash, i bet you don't even smoke that many kinds in one sitting do you dst?. i'm gonna be one messed up individual come tommorow morning, thats for sure.

i recently upgraded my grow tent so i'm running the same lights as dst now, 2 600w hps and 1 400w cmh, the 600's are in cool tubes and the 400 is exposed, they are also horizontal, so come to think about it i'm running the same wattage as dst and that is about it, lol.

i have four 220l beds that i planted into and the 400 is directly over one of them, i have noticed that particular bed has a lot less stretch and the plants seem to be really healthy looking and bushy, you can definately see the difference.

thanks again D.

peace out.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey 600, my ladies are getting sick 25 days into flower, please offer input if you wish to offer some ideas. Disregard the first part of the thread and pick up on my latest post from 03/24. Please find my link here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/396553-leaf-spotting-4-5-weeks.html#post5498213



looks like a ph prob/overfert and or mag diff
what do u have your ph levels at? what ppm is your feeding water? soil or hydro? what nutes are u using?


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 25, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> looks like a ph prob/overfert and or mag diff
> what do u have your ph levels at? what ppm is your feeding water? soil or hydro? what nutes are u using?


nvm i went to your link
as for the yellowing of the leafs i would try epson salts in your feeding water 1/2 teaspoon per 10L
mix your water and salt, then your fertz, last ph correct and test the water try and aim for 6.8 ph, soil loves it high imo at the stage your in your ppm should be at 1250 to 1350 again imo, most stains love high mag levels in flowering stage
if im right your leafs will come back to life and be dark green as we all like to see


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey GHB, I think it depends if I have visitors, but good luck getting your way through that lot!

Waiting on a bloody conference call before I have my Friday afternoon bake off...grrr.

Good news on the 400. I am about to cut down one of 3 plants that I have growing in a tray, all sharing the same medium, 3 different plants, 1 sativa, and two indica leaners....who said you can't plant multiple girls in one pot!!

Have a good one,

peace, DST



ghb said:


> whodat, congrats on the win, i hope you enjoy the pipe and put it to some good use!.
> 
> happy friday to all the nine to fivers, i thought it would never come. i think it calls for a multi strain smoke out.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Purpley Cheesey Surprise.


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

looks like a tasty treat D, you had your call/ massive spliff yet?


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

jazz hands!




that looks tasty alreet, the amount of harvesting you are doing, you must have more green than the coffeeshops!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Not yet, but I have made some brownies, lol.

Going to see Jules Holland tonight and his Jazz orchestra so brownies are a must....boogie woogie.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like a tasty treat D, you had your call/ massive spliff yet?


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

cheers ghb....

just a few left to chop now.



ghb said:


> jazz hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

lol i subliminally knew you were going to a jazz concert tonight, freaky shit.

there are some great gigs on in the dam, it seems to be easier than getting tickets over here for some reason.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

sweet! will they have guests or is it just jules and his mob?


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

i think the latter mate, to be honest I haven't even checked it out, my mrs arranged it. I just get told times of where to be and I tend to just turn up stoned and follow the leader.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet! will they have guests or is it just jules and his mob?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

hahahah likewise, the boss generally adds, 'dont get too pissed'


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

DST said:


> i think the latter mate, to be honest I haven't even checked it out, my mrs arranged it. I just get told times of where to be and I tend to just turn up stoned and follow the leader.


Ha! Sounds like me, too. Do as I'm told and I won't get in trouble-- as long as I'm sufficiently baked. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

ghb said:


> lol i subliminally knew you were going to a jazz concert tonight, freaky shit.
> 
> there are some great gigs on in the dam, it seems to be easier than getting tickets over here for some reason.


that was some freaky shit ghb.....I just saw the jazz hands comment on top of the pic, hahaha. I think Holland is quite small so wherever the bands are playing it's easy to get to as well. We are off to see Band of Horses up in Groningen soon. Plus most bands just like to come to Amsterdam I think. I know Willie Nelson gets his spliff pre-rolled at the Grey Area. The wee roller up dude makes Willies with cigarette but ends for disguise purposes.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Christ, I think we are all living in a parallel universe....I often wonder where my Geordie rants come from, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2011)

For all you Dog lovers out there.

[video=youtube;szkmivRWegU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szkmivRWegU[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 25, 2011)

Got 1 female out of 2 seeds of Super SIlver Haze, excited about this one


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2011)

those lyrics have been going around in my head for weeks, bro. I've got 4 puppies in rockwool 

Why must I feel like that
Why must I chase the cat
Nothin' but the dog in me



duchieman said:


> For all you Dog lovers out there.
> 
> [video=youtube;szkmivRWegU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szkmivRWegU[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

friday close up bud porn......cut yesterday...grapefruit.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> friday close up bud porn......cut yesterday...grapefruit.....


ohhhh jeeezus. I'm gunna needa tissue!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome, I took my Mum to see George last year.....was quite funny, the stage at the Melkweg was so small and as you know there is like 20 peeps in the band...they had to do their thing in shifts, haha.


duchieman said:


> For all you Dog lovers out there.
> 
> [video=youtube;szkmivRWegU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szkmivRWegU[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> friday close up bud porn......cut yesterday...grapefruit.....


Lekker man!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

How long after dusting a plant should you know if it took?


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How long after dusting a plant should you know if it took?


Your talking about pollinating? If so, you should see within a day. I follow the advice to do it again in a week.


----------



## Green Shark (Mar 25, 2011)

Just some auto bud on a plate of deliciousness lol!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Your talking about pollinating? If so, you should see within a day. I follow the advice to do it again in a week.


Mind letting me know what signs I am looking for? I see a few pistils that have turned red and shriveled, however considering the amount of pollen I used, I would have expected every pistil to do the same...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> friday close up bud porn......cut yesterday...grapefruit.....:weed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mega



Green Shark said:


> Just some auto bud on a plate of deliciousness lol!
> View attachment 1513373


mega


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~GREAT WHITE~~~~~~~~~

ok so let me hear it 600 peeps! I know some of you have to be using this stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Mind letting me know what signs I am looking for? I see a few pistils that have turned red and shriveled, however considering the amount of pollen I used, I would have expected every pistil to do the same...


 Just what you described BC, the pistils will die and shrivel but some just stay standing. Give her another shot, I'm sure she'll like it! I can't remember what that's called, Bukaki style? I'm not sure but I think mrwest knows something about that. I've heard him talking about it a few times. 



whodatnation said:


> ~~~~~~~~~GREAT WHITE~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ok so let me hear it 600 peeps! I know some of you have to be using this stuff.


 I seen them open for Judas Priest in the mid 80's, but somehow I think your talking about something else.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ~~~~~~~~~GREAT WHITE~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ok so let me hear it 600 peeps! I know some of you have to be using this stuff.


ive been using oregonisms myco, it is the same thing but lees than half price for same amount, i am using it on my veggies that i am keeping for my self. i theres some in the garden a few weeks back and a colony is already formed, i also bought this brand cuz it is made in oregon.


----------



## ninjagaiden (Mar 25, 2011)

great white is awesome if you cant get anything else.

Just remember you are introducing LIVE organisms to your medium, so certain chemical ferts may not play well! h202 also may not play too well.

You really dont even need to use TOO much of it. I have a DTW setup for my coco setup and hand water great white once every two weeks. This is even probably unnessary, but coco does dry out rather quick, and i wouldnt want all my pals in the coco to die out


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone can add two tags to this thread. I just did. We already probably have the most likes in a thread, let's have the most tags too.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2011)

I added my 2. bud pr0n and seed fairy... props to the 600 crew.

My plants have about 17 days left... I've started them on Gravity. Can't wait to see how things turn out.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

whats a tag?


----------



## Green Shark (Mar 25, 2011)

Same question!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2011)

They are like keywords. It's words that in a small way represent a webpage, or video, or thread. I put tags on my youtube videos like: closet grow, medical marijuana, diy, jigfresh, sour kush, sour diesel, etc.... It's nothing important, just a way of categorizing things, cataloging. You can find the tags to things usually at the bottom of them. So the bottom of this page has the tags for this thread.

Out of the tags for each thread they make a 'tag cloud' with the most popular tags larger than the less popular ones. If you are interested in one of the tags you can click it and be taken to a list of threads with that keyword or tag associated with it.

Make sense?


----------



## Green Shark (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my 2 tags in. My BFF 600, lol only thing I could think of lmao!


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 25, 2011)

little bit of clone porn and im happy to say i got my hands on a male cut of Crimson berry to cross with my girls in hopes of saving the gentics of my Fat puta




Crimson berry male  90-100% indica very fruity


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

been catching up on another thread and not sure if anyone on here needs or will use this but i think it could come in very handy for some people trying to find the best nute ratio for their plants. its a ppm calculator by the way haha- http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fou...s/profiles.htm


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 25, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE .... i read in another post thats is best to give it full power during the beginning stages of flower to replicate summer and dimm them towards the end to replicate fall.... and as far as the bulb i think it would be a compatibility issue with the bulb wattage... but thats just my opinion... so if i was you i would dig into it more


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2011)

@ whodat:
check your Inbox.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey 600-ites!
Watched a pair of great cannabis documentaries last night on Netflix and thought I'd pass on the titles in case some haven't seen them yet.

"*How Weed Won The West*"
(*qouted from Netflix)
_-Filmmaker Kevin Booth (American Drug War) offers this documentary that chronicles the exploding popularity of medical marijuana dispensaries in California and the mixed response from law enforcement agencies. Focusing on the controversial story of Organica, a legal Los Angeles pot club that was raided in 2009, the film also includes insights from a range of medical marijuana advocates, including a former LAPD cop._

...and...

"*The Green Rush*"
(*quoted from Netflix)
_-This sympathetic documentary looks at the issues confronting one group of Northern California pot growers and articulates the frustrations they face in a unique business that many regard as the most practical way to feed their families. For decades, outlaw marijuana cultivation has been a huge "hidden" industry fueling much of the region's economy, but pot farmers have remained subject to harassment and arrest by federal law-enforcement agencies._

Well worth the time to watch if you have access to them. 

Peace!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> little bit of clone porn and im happy to say i got my hands on a male cut of Crimson berry to cross with my girls in hopes of saving the gentics of my Fat puta
> 
> View attachment 1513998View attachment 1514006View attachment 1514005View attachment 1514004
> 
> ...


great looking clones man, i would have never thought that they were even 60 percent indica though kinda skinny leafs.
very healthy looking though. hope the breeding goes well



DoobieBrother said:


> Hey 600-ites!
> Watched a pair of great cannabis documentaries last night on Netflix and thought I'd pass on the titles in case some haven't seen them yet.
> 
> "*How Weed Won The West*"
> ...


i loved the green rush up untill the end when every one got jacked for weed and cash


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i loved the green rush up untill the end when every one got jacked for weed and cash


I know!!!!! 
All that hard work, gone.
Fuckin' thieves...


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 25, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ya a week seems a bit long for any seeds haha, if you can i would probably move the soil around to find the seed and see if it even cracked. seems like my cracked seeds are being more viable as of this point haha. when you try some more possibly toss one or two in some water to see if you can get them to crack in there before hitting the dirt, i know most people dont agree with this but its a good way to see if it will be even worth sticking it in some dirt. hope they pop for you.


I rushed my morning glory and laughing buddha but generally, I soak them until they pop a tap root and then put them into soil. I agree with you completely on this one. I just looked and after two days plus my morning glory is popping up. I hope to see the laughing buddha in the morning. This is another 'flavor' I've been wanting to grow. It's a cross of thai/jamaican.



DST said:


> Fridays here guys. Hope everyone has a great weekend. More chopping and hunting for seeds that haven't surfaced today.
> 
> 
> Peace to the 600.
> ...


Thanks DST, I personally just finished a real nice few hours. Having a visit from an interesting friend seems to have that effect.



Shwagbag said:


> Got 1 female out of 2 seeds of Super SIlver Haze, excited about this one


Another strain I want to try. For now I'll have to settle for the super silver haze cross of shackzilla that is happily blooming away in the garden.



jigfresh said:


> I added my 2. bud pr0n and seed fairy... props to the 600 crew.
> 
> My plants have about 17 days left... I've started them on Gravity. Can't wait to see how things turn out.


Jig, I started using snowstorm. It says to give it to them every watering but I'm only using it twice a week. This is the first grow I'm trying it from early on in flowering. I'm curious to see if it increases the smell and flavor any? I still have several weeks before I start using gravity.



tremend00oo said:


> ENDLSCYCLE .... i read in another post thats is best to give it full power during the beginning stages of flower to replicate summer and dimm them towards the end to replicate fall.... and as far as the bulb i think it would be a compatibility issue with the bulb wattage... but thats just my opinion... so if i was you i would dig into it more


I think I just read the same thing in the latest high times...there is no dimming my lights, twelve hundred watts, take it or leave it.

I'll get my weekly update up either tomorrow or sunday night after lights out and I'll do my best to remember to take some pictures of the white lemon dpq casey sleestack herijuana grow when next I visit which will also be either tomorrow or sunday.,


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;hwhgOoM0u2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwhgOoM0u2w&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats fking ill GG! hewwwww thats going on my bucket list


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> [video=youtube;hwhgOoM0u2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwhgOoM0u2w&feature=player_embedded[/video]


I'd be blissfully passed out on the floor after that one!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 25, 2011)

He takes some monster rips doesn't he? lol


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> He takes some monster rips doesn't he? lol


Kills me everytime I watch him do one. GG, I love your videos and pics, you have some skill there with your backgrounds, lighting and composition. Great job, I enjoy watching them everytime.

Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

dido^^^ hats off GG


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2011)

Northern Skunk Female, pollinated by my Red Kush male


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 25, 2011)

i been blazen it up since i know im gunna atleast get probation.....so heres another! 

[video=youtube;VYcrG3BR350]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYcrG3BR350[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

yes sir! big fat piece of oil  I really hope things go your way man.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a few pics
Some bubble n squeak and space bomb along with a dog a crical + and a blue widow. The 5 labled "K" are from a kush mix pack.
all 10 tga popped and 8 of the sog sprouted. 






AK day 16


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Just a few pics
> Some bubble n squeak and space bomb along with a dog a crical + and a blue widow. The 5 labled "K" are from a kush mix pack.
> all 10 tga popped and 8 of the sog sprouted.
> 
> ...


There aint nothing like seeing a bunch of party cups all lined up with lil green men popping out of them..lol looking good let the fun begin!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

Alternatively known as Metadata/ Metacontent. On my companies website I have key words in my Metadata section.

Morning everyone, hope your Friday night was as interesting as mine. Have a great Saturday.

Peace, DST



mcpurple said:


> whats a tag?





jigfresh said:


> They are like keywords. It's words that in a small way represent a webpage, or video, or thread. I put tags on my youtube videos like: closet grow, medical marijuana, diy, jigfresh, sour kush, sour diesel, etc.... It's nothing important, just a way of categorizing things, cataloging. You can find the tags to things usually at the bottom of them. So the bottom of this page has the tags for this thread.
> 
> Out of the tags for each thread they make a 'tag cloud' with the most popular tags larger than the less popular ones. If you are interested in one of the tags you can click it and be taken to a list of threads with that keyword or tag associated with it.
> 
> Make sense?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice work, bud. but aren't those plants showing some mag deficiency? with the stripey leaves?



whodatnation said:


> Just a few pics
> Some bubble n squeak and space bomb along with a dog a crical + and a blue widow. The 5 labled "K" are from a kush mix pack.
> all 10 tga popped and 8 of the sog sprouted.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

I took a walk in the forest this morning and I did hear the trees singing...

"_We come, we come with roll of drum: ta-runda runda runda rom! 
We come, we come with horn of drum: ta-runda runda runda rom! 

To Isengard! Though Isengard be ringed and barred with doors of stone; 
Though Isengard be strong and hard, as cold as stone and bare as bone, 

We go, we go, we go to war, to hew the stone and break the door; 
For bole and bough are burning now, the furnace roars - we go to war! 

To land of gloom with tramp of doom, with roll of drum, we come, we come; 

To Isengard with doom we come! 
With doom we come, with doom we come_!" 
-J.R.R.T.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 26, 2011)

fkn ents always ruin my shit. 

Current thread tags for the 600:

600 bud pr0n cheesedog club dog green shark haze kush my bff 600 pickles riu seed fairy sexy600's

Let's see some more!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

And on a related note:

*Sunglasses are an indoor growers best friend!!!!*
Mine are prescription, polarized, UV-A _and_ UV-B safe, and wrap around fully.
My eyes would be fried *long* ago without them!!








Been tending to my little garden tonight for a few hours, and am baked on Northern Berry right now.
Happy Saturday to all, and Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Saturday morning 600! I'm getting ready for my weekend wake n bake off and then tend to my garden, take some pics and share some time with my friends here. That is if I can keep my wife and daughter out of my hair. If not, well I'll just have to pull an all nighter to make up for it. They know Papa's gotta be happy too.

@Doobie. KEEP ON TOLKIEN!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree Brother Doob, I have two sets of sun glasses, polarized and all that shnizzle. Even more essential when you are running a vertical, that lights beaming right in yer fizzogg.

Some pics from my journal update.

OG Larry x OG Larry, thanks fairy. smoke report to come.


My sunglasses.....oh, and a Super Silver Haze as well (right side of pic) lol.


Casey Jones flower....ah, isn't it nice, all fresh,


And the Malawai for Heads Up...yawn, still doing it's thing. 


Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good Saturday morning 600! I'm getting ready for my weekend wake n bake off and then tend to my garden, take some pics and share some time with my friends here. That is if I can keep my wife and daughter out of my hair. If not, well I'll just have to pull an all nighter to make up for it. They know Papa's gotta be happy too.
> 
> @Doobie. KEEP ON TOLKIEN!!!


I +rep you for the pun, Duchie, but I can'ts finds me preciouses! 
(All out of mojo for now)
Sounds like an awesome Saturday, have fun!
Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn, D!
That Malawai looks like it could knock over a house if it fell over!
Good thing you have that SLH to counter-act it's gravity.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I +rep you for the pun, Duchie, but I can'ts finds me preciouses!
> (All out of mojo for now)
> Sounds like an awesome Saturday, have fun!
> Peace!


Ah, all good man. I like the way you make me think. I've been having a good time all week actually, I harvested some of my first two White Widows and I'm very happy. I've harvested some tops, again because the cash flow out of here had to stop, and even though they were on day 56 and still looking a week or so to go, they've already impressed me a lot. They smoke and taste great, even though they're a quick dry, and the high is great! Very cerebral and mostly at the back of the head, with a real get lost in yourself, lose focus type high. It's probably why I haven't been posting a lot this week, but I've been here.  I was going to cut the rest today but I granted a stay and will give them a couple of more days, then there's two more coming up the rear in a few weeks, Anyway, don't want to get all long winded, lots going on and like I say, I hope to update my thread today, so we'll catch up then. 

DST, that is a wicked little plant. It would be so nice to just plant flower boxes like that outside, for everyone to see, without any fear or concern.

Duchie

ONE MORE TIME!
[video=youtube;J40rLaARx00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J40rLaARx00[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

I was just finishing up tying down the last of 4 main branches (topped to get 4 kolas) on Plant-"C", when I hear the dreaded "crack!" of freshly hewn wood as I was tensioning the yarn... 
Luckily, I stopped instantly and held it in place while using my free hand to cut a long piece of yarn so I could pull the bough in to keep pressure where it cracked from the trunk. 
It's wrapped like a cheap mummy, so it should be stable until it heals.
Should be good as new in a few days.
Will post pics tomorrow.
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was just finishing up tying down the last of 4 main branches (topped to get 4 kolas) on Plant-"C", when I hear the dreaded "crack!" of freshly hewn wood as I was tensioning the yarn...
> Luckily, I stopped instantly and held it in place while using my free hand to cut a long piece of yarn so I could pull the bough in to keep pressure where it cracked from the trunk.
> It's wrapped like a cheap mummy, so it should be stable until it heals.
> Should be good as new in a few days.
> ...


 I've had that happen a couple of time now. Once with a main on a 4 topper, and the other being two opposing branches, both 90% severed, and saved both with no problems or hickups. I'm not so panicked when it happens anymore, which is why I prefer to experience things for myself, good or bad. So one thing i did was keep the wound moist for the first while.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to apologize in advance. I know I post some quirky vids I run into now and then but I'd like to show my serious side and post one of my favorite male rock and R&B singers (white). I'm talking bout Paul Rogers everybody, so I'll let the man speak for himself and leave you with him while I get on with my morning. 

Smoke a big one and have a listen.
[video=youtube;014Huz_VZZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=014Huz_VZZQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ok, I'm going to apologize in advance. I know I post some quirky vids I run into now and then but I'd like to show my serious side and post one of my favorite male rock and R&B singers (white). I'm talking bout Paul Rogers everybody, so I'll let the man speak for himself and leave you with him while I get on with my morning.
> 
> Smoke a big one and have a listen.


Yeah, he just keeps on getting better.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, he just keeps on getting better.


Effortlessly! Or so it seems. He just makes it look so frickin easy.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys, just ordered 2 of these, finally, and the site had a great pdf link on mychorrizae, for the class.

http://www.bustan.ca/pdfUpload/microbe-efs.pdf


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 26, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> great looking clones man, i would have never thought that they were even 60 percent indica though kinda skinny leafs.
> very healthy looking though. hope the breeding goes well
> 
> good eye my friend, the 90-100 indica is the Crimson berry in the last pic "to small to see the fat leafs it has as an adult"
> the rest are about 50/50 sativa - indica and are Scunk #1 x Puta, Fat puta, Strawberry Cough


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys, just ordered 2 of these, finally, and the site had a great pdf link on mychorrizae, for the class.
> 
> http://www.bustan.ca/pdfUpload/microbe-efs.pdf
> 
> View attachment 1515239


lol bustan is a good place, fare prices and friendly staff. im a reg shopper there  they seem to always have what im looking for


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> lol bustan is a good place, fare prices and friendly staff. im a reg shopper there  they seem to always have what im looking for


LOL, I had a hint you were a Canuck when I saw you posting about the Mastercraft box. I think that was you anyway? My wife was laughing when I ordered cause that's her old stomping grounds. Scarboroughs my old stomping grounds, right around the corner from Mike Myers and Jim Carey.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 26, 2011)

@ DST......holy effin treez......wow man...love the OG Larry....look so sweet.......all of em....


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Mar 26, 2011)

figured this would be the place to ask this. has anyone used a 600 hps in a 2x3 space? i already started a thread about it but didnt get the answer i wanted lol. i think im just gonna try it out anyway. cant hurt to try. i already have the light. my only other light is a 250 mh wich is fine for veg, but i want to flower soon.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2011)

sk8disgruntled said:


> figured this would be the place to ask this. has anyone used a 600 hps in a 2x3 space? i already started a thread about it but didnt get the answer i wanted lol. i think im just gonna try it out anyway. cant hurt to try. i already have the light. my only other light is a 250 mh wich is fine for veg, but i want to flower soon.


 I don't see a problem with that as long as you can get rid of the heat. I'm a 3x3ish and wouldn't go much bigger, if any. Summers coming too, just sayin.

Welcome to the club


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 26, 2011)

sk8disgruntled said:


> figured this would be the place to ask this. has anyone used a 600 hps in a 2x3 space? i already started a thread about it but didnt get the answer i wanted lol. i think im just gonna try it out anyway. cant hurt to try. i already have the light. my only other light is a 250 mh wich is fine for veg, but i want to flower soon.


how high or should i say tall is the space?


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Mar 26, 2011)

its my closet so its pretty tall. ceiling height whatever that is 7 foot something? i would have it air cooled, and a have a 424 cfm fan. yeah i know summers coming, im gonna run ac in my bedroom that the closet is in. i used to have a bigger space i know a 400 would work but i already have the 600 and im broke.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 26, 2011)

sk8disgruntled said:


> its my closet so its pretty tall. ceiling height whatever that is 7 foot something? i would have it air cooled, and a have a 424 cfm fan. yeah i know summers coming, im gonna run ac in my bedroom that the closet is in. i used to have a bigger space i know a 400 would work but i already have the 600 and im broke.


So sq ft will be 42 and using a 424 cfm blower is more then enough

using a 600w your looking at 100w for your sq foot print "get out the shades ladys its going to be sunny" keep in mind u can have to much lite keep a low canopy

your deff going to need a humidifier
so if it where me i would give it a go, like u said it wont hurt to try, ya got the space with enough exhaust and light power. hope it helps

P.S
I ran a 400w in a 1x2x5 ft space and my avitar is what was in it the pic is 6 weeks flower


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Mar 26, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> So sq ft will be 42 and using a 424 cfm blower is more then enough
> 
> using a 600w your looking at 100w for your sq foot print "get out the shades ladys its going to be sunny" keep in mind u can have to much lite keep a low canopy
> 
> ...



thanks man, yeah if it dont work i can always switch it back. i just wanted to see if anyone has ever done this, or seen it done before. thanks again for the fast reply


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 26, 2011)

sk8disgruntled said:


> thanks man, yeah if it dont work i can always switch it back. i just wanted to see if anyone has ever done this, or seen it done before. thanks again for the fast reply


600 Club baby! where here ta help keep the dankness live on 
good luck and keep us updated i would say scorg it and may the baseball bat cola gods bless your garden


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sk8, this is no problem at all. Our man Jigfresh runs a 1000w in about the same space I think (or fairly similar) Have you considered running it vetical, getting a nice fat cool tube and you will have a 3 foot high space that is 7 foot long (the height of your cupboard)

Welcome and thanks for th einteresting question. And just make sure the air you are pulling out is going away from the cupboard. 

Good luck and please show us pics of what you decide on doing. Look forward to it!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah i was just trying to take some pics but both of my cameras are dead. gotta find some batteries. i love my 600, and i really want to use it again lol. hope this works, but im still gonna wait a week or 2 cuz my autos are jut starting to show sex. i might even just wait till i go 12/12 for my wwxbb and my ak47. grow a couple of monsters under the 600 veged for 10 weeks.


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Mar 26, 2011)

i have no more money to spend on this grow. im unemployed, thats why i started growing again. if i had the money to go verticle id just buy a 400, because i know that would work. thanks for the reply though man ill try and get some pics of my setup when i come back. im used to a bigger space but this is it for now. kinda straped for cash those unemployment checks aint cuttin it lol.


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Mar 26, 2011)

oh and one more thing i already have them in a dwc cooler


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

ok, well good luck, I am sure you will make it work.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2011)

Red Kush # 3 Top


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2011)

red kush lookin dam good.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Nice work, bud. but aren't those plants showing some mag deficiency? with the stripey leaves?


Just them bright lights  the second pic still looks more yellow than they does in real life.





genuity said:


> red kush lookin dam good.


yeah Id smoke that anyday!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2011)

A flash will show more yellow and brown than there really exist.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;-zvCUmeoHpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zvCUmeoHpw[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 26, 2011)

Duchie, being one of the longer living members on the six hundred, I had the pleasure of seeing muddy waters years ago. I was just telling my young female friend last night, this should date me, I saw the eagles, yes and jo jo gunn for five dollars.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 26, 2011)

1 week flower "7 days" so far so good!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

So hiding under a table isn't going to help.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

DST said:


> So hiding under a table isn't going to help.


hahahaha


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2011)

boy this town i live in is crazy as hell.......so many under ground growers....wow​


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

O'k peeps this is the dilema, im tired of taking pic's with my kids camera so i went to e-bay and convinced my ole lady to give me a couple notes to get me a camera and these are the only ones i could find in the price range..Now remember guy's and gal's i only have 200.00 to spend not 1000.00 or i would not be asking for your help...

Do i go with more Pixals or more zoom feature in a camera?






 
















This listing is for a BRAND NEW Nikon Coolpix L110. Included in each box is: Camera, USB cable, AV cable, Neck strap, 4x AA Batteries (NO CHARGER), CD and Manual. It comes in the original unopened box, and a Nikon bonus is also included: 2-Year Extended warranty (For 3 years total warranty), Nikon L series fabric case. 

 12.1 Megapixels
 Incredible 15x Wide-Angle Optical (28-420mm) Zoom-NIKKOR Glass Lens
 Big, Bright 3.0-inch High Resolution HVGA (460k-dot) Clear Color Display
 New HD Movie with HDMI Output
 5-way VR Image Stabilization System:
o VR Image Stabilization
o New Hybrid VR Image Stabilization
o Motion Detection
o High ISO up to 6400
o Nikons original Best Shot Selector (BSS)
 Sports Continuous shooting
 Smart Portrait System includes:
o Smart Portrait Mode
o Blink Warning
o In-Camera Red-Eye Fix
o Face-Priority AF
 Get 840 still images or 7 hours of HD movie with the included Energizer Lithium AA batteries
 EXPEED Image Processing

Or go with this one here


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

The fuji has 14 pixals to the other 12 and it has 18 x zoom feature to the 14 of the other is there much difference?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd go with the Nikon... Fuji is made by Nikon, I do believe. . . or rather, it has Nikon guts. That's just my two cents though.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2011)

The Nikon will give you good pics. I'm using a 9.2, $100 Kodak...it's all in the crop.


cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I'd go with the Nikon... Fuji is made by Nikon, I do believe. . . or rather, it has Nikon guts. That's just my two cents though.


Hey thanks for the heads up!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The Nikon will give you good pics. I'm using a 9.2, $100 Kodak...it's all in the crop.
> 
> 
> cof


 
Hey man what a low blow.lol have you seen any of my crops bro i think they are pretty darn good but without the right equipment to capture the image it just dont show right..


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2011)

I wasn't refering to your garden, I was refering to crop as in edit.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

I think stink was just being silly


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I wasn't refering to your garden, I was refering to crop as in edit.
> 
> 
> cof


It's all good man i was just bustin ya balls a lil..


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2011)

i use a kodak 10.1 mega pixels/12x optical IS/HD
real good cam,lots of features.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 26, 2011)

i use a samsung NX10 14.8 mp just love it
looking for a good macro lens for it


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right on to all thanks i'm not much in the way of camera savy so you all been a good help..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> O'k peeps this is the dilema, im tired of taking pic's with my kids camera so i went to e-bay and convinced my ole lady to give me a couple notes to get me a camera and these are the only ones i could find in the price range..Now remember guy's and gal's i only have 200.00 to spend not 1000.00 or i would not be asking for your help...
> 
> Do i go with more Pixals or more zoom feature in a camera?


Nikon has better software running the camera. Better processing of images inside the camera = better picture quality.
The Nikon also has better optics (lens).
You will be very happy with the Nikon.
The only downside is using standard AA batteries (get some rechargables and a charger: well worth the $20-$30 extra)
Just my two pennies worth. 
Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

*Well, the Legal Fairy maid a delivery to my mailbox: my OMMP card & papers came in the mail today!*














*And here's the first legal pic of my grow:*








*And here's evidence of my stupidity (broke a main bough last night right before lights-off):*




















*19 days since turning lights to 12/12:*







Peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

Well heres roger  






now what to smoke first? Help me 600, 
starting from mouth piece and going clockwise is- Blueberry haze, Sour D, ?purp, Durban Poison, and AK (the fatty)... 







BBH-





SD-





?purp-





DP-





AK-





They were meant for each other 





its new home made of curly maple and sapele, Im gonna fluff the inside a little, it needs a soft bed


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

awesome Whodat! my vote is with the sour D and your magical purp! i really like that box, did you make it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

I cast my vote for the Blueberry Haze 
(great job on the box, too!)


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2011)

Doobiebrother
Just clumsiness, not stupidity, and it's something that can be fixed. Congratulations on acquiring your card and grow permit...that's something we all hope to achieve.
Healthy looking garden

whodat
all of the above...nice nest for the spoon


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry to page bump myself, glad Im not the only person with nothing to do on a saturday night 
Looks like a salad is in order...



whodatnation said:


> Well heres roger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 26, 2011)

I vote for salad!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> awesome Whodat! my vote is with the sour D and your magical purp! i really like that box, did you make it?


no, the old man did... but I did do the painting it was displayed on in the first pic.-


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> no, the old man did... but I did do the painting it was displayed on in the first pic.-


I change my vote to salad. That would be a great combo with all those strains. 
And, will we ever get to to see the whole painting?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Doobiebrother
> Just clumsiness, not stupidity, and it's something that can be fixed. Congratulations on acquiring your card and grow permit...that's something we all hope to achieve.
> Healthy looking garden
> 
> ...


Thanks, C!
Definitely offers a measure of comfort to know that I'm legal at Municipal, County and State levels against prosecution (*PERSECUTION*). 
Now we just need to beat some sense into the Feds so they come to heel like the obedient dogs that they are (_they're just being obedient to the wrong people is all_). 
**NOT** that I think that dogs should ever be beaten*.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> no, the old man did... but I did do the painting it was displayed on in the first pic.-


thats pretty bitching whodat! i didnt know you were a painter/artist, should post a few pics of some of your stuff. i dont think the 600 would mind, atleast i wouldnt haha! very nice box too, really enjoy the look of that wood combination. the old man has some good taste!


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> O'k peeps this is the dilema, im tired of taking pic's with my kids camera so i went to e-bay and convinced my ole lady to give me a couple notes to get me a camera and these are the only ones i could find in the price range..Now remember guy's and gal's i only have 200.00 to spend not 1000.00 or i would not be asking for your help...
> 
> Do i go with more Pixals or more zoom feature in a camera?


Always got for the Lens. Mega pixels are just something that people get excited about. Unless you are blowing your pictures up to Poster size, 10 mp is more than enough. Always concentrate on the lens. Adn if you buy a camera, get something that you can change the lens at a later date. Nikon is a solid make I would say.



DoobieBrother said:


> I change my vote to salad. That would be a great combo with all those strains.
> And, will we ever get to to see the whole painting?


Whodat did mention he would show off some pics at some point. I was also asking him about it....

Sunday, clocks forward, but I am still up at the same time, just my watch is telling me the girls been up for an hour more....

Have a good one, don't be late for work on Monday, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey 6, 
Looking at r/o systems and would like some input on da subject  I don't know much about them, even after some reading lol.

http://www.diyreverseosmosis.com/product_detail_8237.aspx
This one^^ sounds pretty nice but too big for me. Is it best they run continuously with little down time? or will being stagnant for a few days do no harm to the filters?

Really hope someone has some good info! 

And I'll share some pics of the paint eventually... Thanks for all the complements


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 27, 2011)

ll this camera talk is making me realize its time for me to get modern. Gonna get me one of those nikons me thinks. I think my 6 year old 8.2 mega pixel abused camera isn't showing my grow for what its worth. I wanna do zoom shots for this thread.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> ll this camera talk is making me realize its time for me to get modern. Gonna get me one of those nikons me thinks. I think my 6 year old 8.2 mega pixel abused camera isn't showing my grow for what its worth. I wanna do zoom shots for this thread.


My poor "old" (almost 6 years now) 7.1 megapixel Canon TX1 does decent for vids, but the auto-focus aims up and to the left of what I'm trying to shoot when it comes to pics. 
Makes those sweet macro shots not quite so... sweet. 







But it's better than using my webcam for now (a whopping 1.3 mp ! ! ! ). 

The newer crop of cameras are so much better than our "ancient" ones, eh, shrig? One of these days... 
Peace!


**edit** _sittin' watchin "Pineanpple Express", baked off my ass from a bowl of Northern Berry mixed with Matanuska Thunderfuck, milkin' up my 45mm 14" beaker bong and feelin' groovy... Peace to all, and pass it on..._


----------



## NEWG (Mar 27, 2011)

Only new, on my 2nd grow. 2 rhino under one 600w, just started 3rd week fruit. Any tips on wot not to take off the plant leaf wise guys, leave it? remove shade leaves from over top of other buds??? Any info much appreciated. Happy hotties.....


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 27, 2011)

Doobie
Thats a shit side better than my samsung. Honestly its prob because i have no clue how to use it properly. Some stuff on there i don't wanna look at for a couple of weeks, Iv gotta recover from an incident first


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Doobie
> Thats a shit side better than my samsung. Honestly its prob because i have no clue how to use it properly. Some stuff on there i don't wanna look at for a couple of weeks, Iv gotta recover from an incident first


Mine was a gift from my mom. 
I would have bought differently, but I had an old (really old) CoolPix that was on it's last legs and out of the blue for my birthday she gets me that one. For what I use it for it does just fine. And I'm still learning to use it's features, too. After all this time, I never knew the "White Point Compensation" measurement worked for both pics & vids until about 2 months ago. 

It's pretty hard to go wrong on any camera made in the last 3 years, thankfully, so when we do finally upgrade we'll be set with a nice bit of kit.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a question for the club. I noticed someone saying and you're going to need a humidifier for your closet. My plants are three weeks into 12/12 today and I have not been running my dehumidifier. I'm reading about neville's haze and it states that plant likes humidity levels in the sixty to eighty percent range. My humidity is ranging between a high of seventy percent and a low of fifty percent. My lights have been on for a little over and hour and my humidity is currently sixty four percent. Keep in mind I live in florida where the humidity is high enough for the whole country, outside it's currently ninety percent...much better than the hundred percent humidity I can start to expect in another month. My question, what do people shoot for as far as humidity when vegging and again what level for flowering? I don't particularly worry about humidity when vegging, I do start to take the humidity levels into account when flowering. My fans run all the time even during lights out and this early on into flowering the higher humidity levels seem to be helping to keep the plants greener. I have lost very few leaves to this point but I see some of the lower ones starting to yellow. I mean the very first set of true leaves, other than that the plants look great. At what point into flowering would you consider humidity to start to be a problem as far as mold is concerned?


----------



## Marlowe (Mar 27, 2011)

Whats it up 600... stopping by to show what I got going on...

First night of 12/12...
30 Shiva Skunk and 30 Corleone Kush... HeHeHe...
View attachment 1516841View attachment 1516842


----------



## duchieman (Mar 27, 2011)

Most of the time my pics are taken with a Canon Rebel XS, an entry level DSLR kit that cost me 500 bucks new. Lately I've been talking my pics and my vids with my phone. Look around my thread and see if you can tell the difference. Some cases are blatant, but others not so sure. D is right, do not focus on megapixels!!!, the lens is what matters. When picking a camera always go with a Canon or a Nikon, especially when going SLR. Considering your budget, if you can find a good used SLR for about 300 and your into that, I'd maybe go that way, but if you want to keep it simpler then I would definitely choose that Nikon over the Fuji. Actually, I'm betting that one will be just perfect for you. Oh, and I do agree with Doobie about the battery. That's about the only thing I saw wrong with that Nikon too. Actually, I was pretty impressed for 200 bucks. 

This is my cell phone. It's camera is a 5 megapixel. 


Heads up, I love old memories like that, where you experienced something great that you'll never experience again. Paul Rogers is one guy that if he came around right now I would pay a great deal for and even miss my anniversary if necessary, cause I don't think I'd get another chance. Actually, that list is getting bigger lately.

Duchie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmmm...
My wife tells me that Rush is playing up in Portland on June 28, and that I should go.
I think I better get tickets.
Problem is it's $100 for tickets in the forward area, and I have other needs these days. I need a digital recorder or a better soundcard for my computer so I can record my own shenanigans.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hmmm...
> My wife tells me that Rush is playing up in Portland on June 28, and that I should go.
> I think I better get tickets.


 You THINK you better get tickets!?!? I THINK you should maybe back off on your meds cause your judgement is FK'd.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 27, 2011)

Sunday morning wake'n'bake. 
[video=youtube;StlMdNcvCJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StlMdNcvCJo[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2011)

Appearance, Smell, Taste and Characterics of the Stone
What is most important to you?

There is an outdoor writer for the local paper whose job is to report on hunting and fishing stories statewide in a full page for Sunday's paper. In the days before computers ran everything he would take a break from assembling his stories and have a relaxing meal at his favorite resturant and bar where he was always served by his waitress, Anne, who was a devoted reader of his well written articles. His writings were so descriptive as to take you there to his fishing spot or his hunting blind as if you were really there and so Anne would greet him with "Where are you going to take me? which is the question foremost in my mind when I fire up for the first time and what determines whether a strain is a keeper.


cof


----------



## Marlowe (Mar 27, 2011)

Wake and Bake!...


[video=youtube;s0EsZSJIypE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0EsZSJIypE[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Mar 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Appearance, Smell, Taste and Characterics of the Stone
> What is most important to you?
> 
> There is an outdoor writer for the local paper whose job is to report on hunting and fishing stories statewide in a full page for Sunday's paper. In the days before computers ran everything he would take a break from assembling his stories and have a relaxing meal at his favorite resturant and bar where he was always served by his waitress, Anne, who was a devoted reader of his well written articles. His wrtinings were so descriptive as to take you there to his fishing spot or his hunting blind as if you were really there and so Anne would greet him with "Where are you going to take me? which is the question foremost in my mind when I fire up for the first time and what determines whether a strain is a keeper.
> ...


Great question. If you asked me this almost the same time last year, my answer would have been very different I think. I need time to think about that one. RELOAD!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 27, 2011)

off topic but if you own an xbox360 and ever get the red ring of death, i have found the perfect way to fix it............

[video=youtube;RWtxs5rl7jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWtxs5rl7jk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2011)

puffin on some jilly bean........mmmm


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2011)

NEWG said:


> Only new, on my 2nd grow. 2 rhino under one 600w, just started 3rd week fruit. Any tips on wot not to take off the plant leaf wise guys, leave it? remove shade leaves from over top of other buds??? Any info much appreciated. Happy hotties.....


Leave the leaves. I think the leaves are what make the buds nice and big. That's my opinion. 



Heads Up said:


> At what point into flowering would you consider humidity to start to be a problem as far as mold is concerned?


I think mold becomes an issue when the buds are getting really fat, maybe the last 2-3 weeks. I get nervous that my overnight humidity levels get to 50%. I have lots of air circulation so I feel a little better about things.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

NEWG said:


> Only new, on my 2nd grow. 2 rhino under one 600w, just started 3rd week fruit. Any tips on wot not to take off the plant leaf wise guys, leave it? remove shade leaves from over top of other buds??? Any info much appreciated. Happy hotties.....


 Id say leave them aswell... I do "tuck" large fans under bud sights that look like that have potential in the fisrt weeks of flowering. Tucking allows them to get full light exposure and the big fan still gets work done  my2c 


Heads Up said:


> I have a question for the club. I noticed someone saying and you're going to need a humidifier for your closet. My plants are three weeks into 12/12 today and I have not been running my dehumidifier. I'm reading about neville's haze and it states that plant likes humidity levels in the sixty to eighty percent range. My humidity is ranging between a high of seventy percent and a low of fifty percent. My lights have been on for a little over and hour and my humidity is currently sixty four percent. Keep in mind I live in florida where the humidity is high enough for the whole country, outside it's currently ninety percent...much better than the hundred percent humidity I can start to expect in another month. My question, what do people shoot for as far as humidity when vegging and again what level for flowering? I don't particularly worry about humidity when vegging, I do start to take the humidity levels into account when flowering. My fans run all the time even during lights out and this early on into flowering the higher humidity levels seem to be helping to keep the plants greener. I have lost very few leaves to this point but I see some of the lower ones starting to yellow. I mean the very first set of true leaves, other than that the plants look great. At what point into flowering would you consider humidity to start to be a problem as far as mold is concerned?


 Interesting hu.... To answer your question I would start to be concerned about mold around week 3 or when the buds start to stack ontop of each other... that being said, Im always trying to get them frostier be keeping the humidity low... I think the last thing a grower needs is a humidifier lol I use one to slowly dry my buds because its dry as fck in colorado, I'll be building a drying chamber similar to the rooms I grow in. As for the plants, I spray with a pump sprayer almost everyday in veg and up to 4 weeks flower... I vould even go past that because my flower room @ 15-20% and fans blowing dries any left over moisture really fast. Hope I could help even just a little... If I haven't it's because I havent had my WAKE AND BAKE! yet.



Marlowe said:


> Whats it up 600... stopping by to show what I got going on...
> 
> First night of 12/12...
> 30 Shiva Skunk and 30 Corleone Kush... HeHeHe...
> View attachment 1516841View attachment 1516842


 Looks bad ass Marlow... what happend to your mid west growers thread? I thought I subd up... I gotta dble check that 


DoobieBrother said:


> Hmmm...
> My wife tells me that Rush is playing up in Portland on June 28, and that I should go.
> I think I better get tickets.
> Problem is it's $100 for tickets in the forward area, and I have other needs these days. I need a digital recorder or a better soundcard for my computer so I can record my own shenanigans.


I would skip the concert and get something nice for my ladies  Im talking about my plants fk that other bitch haha



curious old fart said:


> Appearance, Smell, Taste and Characterics of the Stone
> What is most important to you?
> 
> There is an outdoor writer for the local paper whose job is to report on hunting and fishing stories statewide in a full page for Sunday's paper. In the days before computers ran everything he would take a break from assembling his stories and have a relaxing meal at his favorite resturant and bar where he was always served by his waitress, Anne, who was a devoted reader of his well written articles. His writings were so descriptive as to take you there to his fishing spot or his hunting blind as if you were really there and so Anne would greet him with "Where are you going to take me? which is the question foremost in my mind when I fire up for the first time and what determines whether a strain is a keeper.
> ...


 I would say Characterics of the Stone is more important to me with taste right behind that and then smell then appearance... but their is a strain for every part of the day  Love reading your posts bro,


GreenThumb2k10 said:


> off topic but if you own an xbox360 and ever get the red ring of death, i have found the perfect way to fix it............
> 
> [video=youtube;RWtxs5rl7jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWtxs5rl7jk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


let me guess, wrap it in towels and re-melt the grapgics card and then about 15days latter sent it to microsoft to have it fixed? Im done with those pieces of shit! Iv gone through 4 of them! Granted I used to play like eight hrs everyday after work lol but they are supposed to handle that! It is a "gaming" system right? "Hi, my name is whodat and I haven't touched a gaming system in almost a year... hi whodat" lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Mar 27, 2011)

duchie-Nice choice. Thats a classic.

marlowe-had that track in the mix for the past few weeks, helps me appreciate the good days. Also a nice choice.

NEWG-I dont think removing leaves is a good idea, but I dont think trimming the tips of the larger ones would be a bad idea. I like whodats tucking method....that souds kinda weird...makes me think of silence of the lambs...aaaaaaanyways.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

lol your crazy seedless 

A bump for our man marlow! this run is looking promising 

originally posted by marlow


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 27, 2011)

cof, stone, taste, smell and appearance for me. Lately though it's been taste first since I can't seem to find a stone that really knocks me onto a cloud...after all I do like my sativa.

As to the humidity, it's now at forty seven percent in my garden. The longer the lights are on the lower it goes. The opposite is also true, the longer they are off at night the more the humidity rises. Now that the warmer weather is arriving in florida, it's almost ninety at the moment, I'm sure it won't be hard to find another fan for air movement. In another week or two depending on how the girls are developing I'll start my dehumidifier and set it at fifty percent. It will then not allow the room to go above fifty five max, as flowering proceeds into the last couple of weeks I lower it to forty, that's the lowest my machine goes.

I took four cuttings this morning, three shackzillas and one herijuana x big white. I'm curious to see if they will root and reveg. They are sitting near a window to get indirect light.


----------



## Marlowe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the bump!... Its FN perfect...

they are in flower at 7" this time (last grow I flowered at 10" and they ended up being 40") and I learned to do some root trimming so when I sex them the roots will not get tangled


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> off topic but if you own an xbox360 and ever get the red ring of death, i have found the perfect way to fix it............
> 
> [video=youtube;RWtxs5rl7jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWtxs5rl7jk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


lol I couldn't see the vid earlier... your post looked like this-

off topic but if you own an xbox360 and ever get the red ring of death, i have found the perfect way to fix it............

He sure fixed that problem.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

Medimary is donating a load of stuff, new comp.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/419507-rollitup-2011-giveaway-contest-who.html#post5496045


----------



## medheadgrw (Mar 27, 2011)

So, I went out of town for a few days and came back to excessive yellowing...these are 49 days in flowering (7 weeks exactly) should I chop these 3 down or let them go?

The other ones are nice and healthy...half the room is 49 days the other half is 28 days in flower


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2011)

lookin good medheadgrw...id let'em go.
welcome


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

Are those 600ds? 

Completely normal for the end of flowering. That looks kinda like a blueberry kush cut I used to grow.

Harvest the buds when they are ready.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey 600's i just finished my transplanting today and i did'nt realize that i dont have a MH with my new 600 so i'll have to finish the veg cycle with the HPS is this o'k? or will it not work well? here are a few pic's of them now in the new home..


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

Medheadgw. I would just make a quick check for bugs (mites or thrips) as well if you haven't changed nute regime on these. Just for the sake of the other plants. Good luck. DST


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

perfectly ok.


stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey 600's i just finished my transplanting today and i did'nt realize that i dont have a MH with my new 600 so i'll have to finish the veg cycle with the HPS is this o'k? or will it not work well? here are a few pic's of them now in the new home..


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes when I read things on here I should just turn my head and ignore the post. Thanks guys, I went and bought a new camera online today. Peer pressure combined with the power of suggestion and I spend money.

So my morning glory finally popped and once again it did not want to shed the husk. I pried it off very gently but the damn thing doesn't seem to want to open and see the world. My laughing buddha still has her head buried in the dirt, bitch.

Here is my weekly update. Shackzilla, hericules, herijuana x big white, blackjack and finally and I do mean finally my killing fields is starting to flower, that is if she doesn't fall over and die. I think she's anemic, wispy thing she is. The killing fields is the one with the stake holding up the main stem, what a wimp. And what a stoner I am, this ends week three of 12/12.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 27, 2011)

DST said:


> perfectly ok.


Thanks DST..


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

all looking real happy, well apart from the killing fields...but then Pol Pot I am sure also starved his people to death. Lets blow up the happy group pic
Heading off to bed. Enjoy the rest of your evening people.

Welterusten.

DST



Heads Up said:


> Sometimes when I read things on here I should just turn my head and ignore the post. Thanks guys, I went and bought a new camera online today. Peer pressure combined with the power of suggestion and I spend money.
> 
> So my morning glory finally popped and once again it did not want to shed the husk. I pried it off very gently but the damn thing doesn't seem to want to open and see the world. My laughing buddha still has her head buried in the dirt, bitch.
> 
> Here is my weekly update. Shackzilla, hericules, herijuana x big white, blackjack and finally and I do mean finally my killing fields is starting to flower, that is if she doesn't fall over and die. I think she's anemic, wispy thing she is. The killing fields is the one with the stake holding up the main stem, what a wimp. And what a stoner I am, this ends week three of 12/12.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 27, 2011)

The camera...

*Olympus Stylus 5010 Titanium 14MP Digital Camera with 5x Optical Zoom Lens:*

*14-megapixel resolution
Ideal for large prints, or cropping in tight on your subject*
*Wide-angle 5x optical zoom lens
Get dramatically close to the action to capture everyone and anyone in sight*
*2.7" LCD screen
Featuring an extra-wide viewing angle and anti-glare technology for easier composing and shooting, even in direct, bright sunlight*
*1GB internal memory
Store more photos and videos than ever before, right in your camera*
*Dual Image Stabilization
Combines Sensor-Shift Image Stabilization with high ISO sensitivity and fast shutter speeds so you can capture crisp, clear images even if the subject is moving*
*One-Touch HD Movie
Record widescreen, crystal clear HD movies (720p) right from your Olympus Stylus 5010 titanium digital camera*
*AF tracking
Automatically tracks unpredictable, fast-moving subjects such as kids and pets, then continuously adjusts focus and brightness so you can capture great photos with ease*
*Creative art filters
Give your photos a distinct look and artistic feel by applying one of 4 different Magic Filters, including Pop Art, Pinhole, Fisheye and Drawing*
*Intelligent Auto
Identifies the scene you're shooting - portrait, landscape, night portrait, macro, or sport - and adjusts the settings to optimize results*
*In-Camera Panorama
Captures 3 images and stitches them together to create one amazing panoramic picture by simply pressing the shutter button and slowly panning across a scene with the Olympus Stylus 5010 titanium digital camera*
*Shadow Adjustment
Helps capture scenes exactly as you see them, even in difficult lighting situations, such as backlit shots*
*Beauty Mode
Takes beautiful portraits by softening shadows and smoothing wrinkles and blemishes on your subject's face*
*Perfect Shot Preview
Using a live, multi-frame window on the LCD, you can preview the effects of various settings, select and capture the perfect shot with the Olympus Stylus 5010 titanium digital camera.*
Now all I'll need is some practice, lots of practice.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

heads up- looking real good over there! looks like the plant in the first pic caught up real well since last update and should also be a good yielder along with the big white X herijuana! keep up the good work.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 27, 2011)

How much for the cam Heads up? The one im looking at is similar for 195.00 on e-bay..


----------



## medheadgrw (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. DST, do you see any signs of bugs? Just curious because the reason in my mind that those particular 3 plants got yellow and the other ones did not is because they are much larger (mother plants I decided to bud since I no longer needed) and take water about twice as often as the smaller plants (and the soil was super dry when I got home from my mini vacay).


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 27, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> How much for the cam Heads up? The one im looking at is similar for 195.00 on e-bay..


Eighty nine at walmart.com. I actually had to pay tax so ninety five. A slight savings compared to one ninety five.

Also I actually bought this just for taking pictures of my girls so I didn't want to spend a couple of hundred dollars just for that and this camera seems loaded with all the stuff I could want.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Eighty nine at walmart.com. I actually had to pay tax so ninety five. A slight savings compared to one ninety five.
> 
> Also I actually bought this just for taking pictures of my girls so I didn't want to spend a couple of hundred dollars just for that and this camera seems loaded with all the stuff I could want.


Cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 27, 2011)

DST said:


> all looking real happy, well apart from the killing fields...but then Pol Pot I am sure also starved his people to death. Lets blow up the happy group pic
> Heading off to bed. Enjoy the rest of your evening people.
> 
> Welterusten.
> ...


You doing a journal at all? I'm going to be doing 2 of these 3 soon and would love to follow


----------



## makeway (Mar 27, 2011)

how much are you guys yielding of one 600 hps? how many plants? how long did you veg? what size pots?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy shit makeway. That is a lot of questions.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

makeway said:


> how much are you guys yielding of one 600 hps? how many plants? how long did you veg? what size pots?


All of these things depend on the space you have to work with.....................


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

lol some people on this site are soooooo fking arrogant! errggggggg! Just had to get that off my chest, 




edit
Well my oil salad went down nicely  Thank you again COF!


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Thanks guys. DST, do you see any signs of bugs? Just curious because the reason in my mind that those particular 3 plants got yellow and the other ones did not is because they are much larger (mother plants I decided to bud since I no longer needed) and take water about twice as often as the smaller plants (and the soil was super dry when I got home from my mini vacay).
> 
> View attachment 1517931
> Hi Medhead, it was just that the short space of time created such crispy leaves, so I thought the issues may have been accelerated with some sort of bug. I think just something to check on since you are having issues (I am sure you check for bugs anyway) Perhaps if these are larger and root bound they will use more water, but I wouldn't have thought lack of water would do that in 3 days...I hope you get it sorted.





Shwagbag said:


> You doing a journal at all? I'm going to be doing 2 of these 3 soon and would love to follow


I am doing a journal, but not running any of these strains at the minute, that was HeadsUp. I think he only posts his pics in here.

Happy Mondays peeps.

DST


----------



## makeway (Mar 28, 2011)

What should my goal be for yield with my set up?

600 Metal Halide for Veg./ 600 HPS for flower
4 1/2 x 4 1/2 ft. Tent
6" vortex Fan
80F 30% Day
60F 50% Night
2 gallon pots - 25 Plants (5 rows of 5)
MyGreenPlanet nutrients.
Strain - VISC Titanium

I have plenty of air flow and good water. Any guesses? What should my goal be? I flowered at 12" this round.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

that's a lot of plants for that small area and that height of flowering. Not sure of the strain so can't say exactly, but a 600 should yield you at least a pound / 1/2k with that many plants....your aim should be to create some killer herb. People get caught up too much in...how much can I grow, then start spending the money before the plant is chopped down or even finished...doing this will only bring you disappointing yields. Forget about how much and concentrate on producing some fine herb. Then you will be happy wiht whatever you get.

Peace, DST


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2011)

*17 new seedlings; unknown cheese and DOG. Built a ghetto flood and drain to raise them up in, cost me 30 bucks total.






I've been systematically breaking the branches of one of my moms to get them low enough so I can flower them. That should be an interesting change from SOG!

On the flower side I have a tray of mostly chronic and white russian that is due for the chop now and another tray of entirely chronic that will be ready in another 4 weeks. In another week I'll have enough well-rooted clones to start another tub and then I will take one more batch of cuttings from these clones.

Exciting of course to have new strains coming along, but they will be awhile until they come on line so patience is the game right now. Thanks, seed fairy!



*


----------



## duchieman (Mar 28, 2011)

So you tube plucked my audio track again! Bastards!!! There's another video site you guys use around here but I cant remember the name right now, but I'll use that next time for sure. Anyway, here's my new vid, it was originally done to Mark Knoppflers Cannibals. 
[video=youtube;z9eqqmSfsxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9eqqmSfsxs&hd=1[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So you tube plucked my audio track again! Bastards!!! There's another video site you guys use around here but I cant remember the name right now, but I'll use that next time for sure. Anyway, here's my new vid, it was originally done to Mark Knoppflers Cannibals.
> [video=youtube;z9eqqmSfsxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9eqqmSfsxs&hd=1[/video]


'Morning, Duchie!
Garden is looking real good!
Going to be some awesome smoke-ables. 

The website some are using is vimeo.com :
*http://vimeo.com/*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol some people on this site are soooooo fking arrogant! errggggggg! Just had to get that off my chest,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!
Looks like a sexy, mind-numbing black pearl or a glistening egg of beluga caviar on a salad made of shredded thousand dollar bills.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

cool vid Duchie. shame about the track. Amazing how much music makes a difference when watching something. Reminds me of a restaraunt we have in Amsterdam. It's called Dinner in the Dark I think. The place is run by blind people. You go and have dinner in complete darkness, you are not told what you are eating (you get asked at the end what you think it was) And get this, if you need to go to the toilet, one of the blind waiters takes you...I guess if you need putting your hand up doesn't work!!
Some of our friends went, and one of the guys got up at the table and dropped his pants....what he gained from doing that I don't know, lol.


----------



## medheadgrw (Mar 28, 2011)

DST said:


> *Hi Medhead, it was just that the short space of time created such crispy leaves, so I thought the issues may have been accelerated with some sort of bug. I think just something to check on since you are having issues (I am sure you check for bugs anyway) Perhaps if these are larger and root bound they will use more water, but I wouldn't have thought lack of water would do that in 3 days...I hope you get it sorted.*
> 
> DST


This makes sense to me. Thanks, I will report back in a couple weeks when harvest comes.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2011)

well time for a time out,things in these neck of the woods are crazy
for the ones who know my soil,give it a look.
i shall return soon


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

what's going down G? I see on your thread you said you were having State inspections....

Hope it all works out fine bru.

DST



genuity said:


> well time for a time out,things in these neck of the woods are crazy
> for the ones who know my soil,give it a look.
> i shall return soon


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

DST said:


> what's going down G? I see on your thread you said you were having State inspections....
> 
> Hope it all works out fine bru.
> 
> DST


What state are you in again, Genuity?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

props whodat the sig pic rocks!

fat nugs there shnkrmn.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2011)

DST said:


> what's going down G? I see on your thread you said you were having State inspections....
> 
> Hope it all works out fine bru.
> 
> DST


yea the inspections are one thing..


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw Rush and Bryan Adams for 5 dollars once but I'm not bragging on it. Security took my piece and a film can of shwag that night.

I'm trying to remember who opened for the Eagles the night I saw them; it was the Hotel California tour.



Heads Up said:


> Duchie, being one of the longer living members on the six hundred, I had the pleasure of seeing muddy waters years ago. I was just telling my young female friend last night, this should date me, I saw the eagles, yes and jo jo gunn for five dollars.


----------



## pavement50 (Mar 28, 2011)

here's my hermie barneys farm blue cheese plant ... it grew still quite a lot of bud despite having seeds here and there.. so glad i didnt chop em like some advised me to do!View attachment 1519755View attachment 1519756View attachment 1519757


----------



## indecline (Mar 28, 2011)

one of the chonic i chopped today, only on day 50 but it was good to go.
i chopped one of my freebies down on day 46 and it was more than ready. nice heady high though. think it was called aphrodite (sp?)


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

aww dam indecline she has her clothes on this time! i say retake haha!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

seriously wtf dude? lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2011)

indecline said:


> one of the chonic i chopped today, only on day 50 but it was good to go.
> i chopped one of my freebies down on day 46 and it was more than ready. nice heady high though. think it was called aphrodite (sp?)


Nice bouquet of flowers


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2011)

*Federal agency recognizes pot for medical use*

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/03/27/federal-agency-recognizes-pot-for-medical-use/


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

good find whodat! bout time a trial finally came out that related the true benefits of MJ to patients.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Custom Sandblasted Nug Jar made for Bajafox


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a question probably better suited for the breeders thread but I hope you guys can help.

If a male plant has flowers that turn purple, does that mean it has a good chance of passing the color along to its offspring?


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 28, 2011)

Purple weeed rules. Whats that in your avatar Bill?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Purple weeed rules. Whats that in your avatar Bill?


The nug or the design behind it? The nug is my EK-47, and the design is from a shirt of mine.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Custom Sandblasted Nug Jar made for Bajafox


I want one! You made it I guess? Can you make me one?  what does the top look like? I tried to rep yah but you know the drill.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

god damn shwag! your avatar gets me drooling everytime!

billcollector- looks great!


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

I would def say so, given the correct environmental conditions.

Nice sand blasting as well bru.

Peace, DST


billcollector99 said:


> I have a question probably better suited for the breeders thread but I hope you guys can help.
> 
> If a male plant has flowers that turn purple, does that mean it has a good chance of passing the color along to its offspring?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2011)

cant seem to upload pics me like boys my rhino just in to there 4th week flower look lovely a few pics to hoy up when a sus whats wrong


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

budolskie said:


> cant seem to upload pics me like boys my rhino just in to there 4th week flower look lovely a few pics to hoy up when a sus whats wrong


If you upload, click on basic uploader, the other one is not working. You can upload 4 pics at a time.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2011)

Day 18


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 29, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> You doing a journal at all? I'm going to be doing 2 of these 3 soon and would love to follow


No journal shwag but I keep track of what I give them on a calendar. I always feed my plants less than the recommended dosage. This grow I've been using Botanicare pro line of nutes, all organic. I feed them once a week. Started at 10 ml bloom and this morning they will get 20 ml bloom and they have entered into their fourth week of 12/12. Every other week I give them cal-mag and liquid karma. I also use mycorrhizae, the soluble form and every few weeks they get a dose of that followed by a dose of molasses a few days later. I add silica to all my waterings. I'm also using snowstorm this flowering period, I give them that once a week also. If you have any other questions just ask.


----------



## Marlowe (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning 6...
Took a shot of the roots to show that Ive been trimming back every few days...
This is going to save me from untangling and tearing them when I pull the males in about a week...


----------



## indecline (Mar 29, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> aww dam indecline she has her clothes on this time! i say retake haha!





Bobotrank said:


> seriously wtf dude? lol



still another harvest to do next weekend 

oh and i have 12 cheese clones in rockwool which i pulled from a plant in week 3 of flower.
been a couple of weeks but no roots yet, just starting to yellow slightly and now im worried i wont have any exodus cheese to grow next run. any thoughts on rooting flowering clones?

also i want to re-veg my sativa blue cheese after harvest next week. any tips on how to go about it or how long it takes to veg again.
im planning on leaving one or two lower popcorn branches on it and throwing it in with my seedlings.
pretty much all there is to it?


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a question probably better suited for the breeders thread but I hope you guys can help.
> 
> If a male plant has flowers that turn purple, does that mean it has a good chance of passing the color along to its offspring?


 That's funny, I just noticed purple flowers on my Extrema male this morning. He did have a bit of a colder night than of late, but no lower than 17 or 18C.


----------



## indecline (Mar 29, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> aww dam indecline she has her clothes on this time! i say retake haha!





duchieman said:


> That's funny, I just noticed purple flowers on my Extrema male this morning. He did have a bit of a colder night than of late, but no lower than 17 or 18C.


on the subject. i noticed some purple that at the top of some buds from my blue cheese plant . but it only seems to be the top swollen calyx.
shes very sativa but i need to cut her down at week 8.. if i left her do you think the rest could turn purple. 
its just im not sure how it work, never had a purple strain before, wasnt sure if they started purple or turn later in the season.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

indecline said:


> on the subject. i noticed some purple that at the top of some buds from my blue cheese plant . but it only seems to be the top swollen calyx.
> shes very sativa but i need to cut her down at week 8.. if i left her do you think the rest could turn purple.
> its just im not sure how it work, never had a purple strain before, wasnt sure if they started purple or turn later in the season.


I'm still waiting for my first true purple strain to finish as to experience it enough to comment, but I'm pretty certain it all happens near the end. Kinda like the Grand Finale. The smoke is the encore


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

Temp drops are going to bring out the true traits in a plant. The bigger the temp drop I think the more likely you will see the true genotype. (genotype = pheno + true environment)

Taking clones from a flowering plant. Just ensure you take cuttings from the bottom of the plant. They should be treated the same way as any other clones, and generally root reasonably well (in fact I have never had one not root, the last cut from the Rom Timewarp was taken at around week 6 flower) The only downside is that the clone will basically go through a re-veg. But you will end up with clones with loads of tops and weird growing branches. Check out Don Gin & Tons re-veg of his DOG as well.

Re-veg, ensure to leave a fan leaf or two as well as the bud, although if you just leave some bud this works as well, it just takes a whole lot longer as the new leaves have to be produced from the calyx of the revegging bud. If you leave the fan leaf on the process is quicker. And basically it just needs to be put back into a veg light cycle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

View attachment 1521364someone mention my reveg???
View attachment 1521365





and this is why im revegging the biatch


leaving fan leaves on is essential, i tried the same thing with my Dawgfood and it just keeled over


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 29, 2011)

Day 31 Of Veg Nothing But H20
Sour Cream, Sour Diesel, Nirvana White Widow, and Pineapple Express









Sour Cream Before Topping





Sour Cream After Topping


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Hotsause, what are you using for soil to get you through with only water? Nice looking plants. You planning on flowering soon?

Hi all. I'm going to do some shopping today and I'd like to ask a question before I head out. I've ordered my mych and it will be here tomorrow. It's the non-soluble kind, I'll get some soluble later to supplement, and I'm ready to do some transplanting of my 5 Afghani, like yesterday. Because of the mych, I'll need to switch right to organic, as much as I can right now. So what I'd like to do is list what I have, what I propose to get, and ask what I need to complete my needs. 

Right now I have some bone meal, a couple of small blocks of coir and a 1 cu. ft of sphagnum. I'm planning of picking up some bloodmeal and perlite. What I'm not sure of is what to mix it with to make my own potting mix. Would I just get some top soil of some sort and blend? I'm also wondering about a few other plants that I did a temporary transplant on in some potting soil with added nutes. I'd like to do a final, organic transplant, and use my mych in it. Will the synthetic nutes harm the mych fungai, or will it be diluted and dispersed enough where it's not a concern? Maybe a good flush prior to the transplant, with time to dry out a bit of course? If I could get some valuable 600 input before I get there that would be awesome and very appreciated. I'll check back for responses.

Thanks, Duchie


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 29, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Hotsause, what are you using for soil to get you through with only water? Nice looking plants. You planning on flowering soon?
> 
> Hi all. I'm going to do some shopping today and I'd like to ask a question before I head out. I've ordered my mych and it will be here tomorrow. It's the non-soluble kind, I'll get some soluble later to supplement, and I'm ready to do some transplanting of my 5 Afghani, like yesterday. Because of the mych, I'll need to switch right to organic, as much as I can right now. So what I'd like to do is list what I have, what I propose to get, and ask what I need to complete my needs.
> 
> ...


Just a mix or Roots Organic and Bio Biz they are doing fine. Subcool said it best if your plant needs feeding it will tell you


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2011)

thats a frosty dog bud there don!, i likes it.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Just a mix or Roots Organic and Bio Biz they are doing fine. Subcool said it best if your plant needs feeding it will tell you


 I believe that. The thing is learning their language first. After many years I understand what my dogs want when they're sniffing my heals around the house, relentlessly. I no longer go crazy trying to figure them out, giving them everything you can think of until they go back to being content in their being.


----------



## indecline (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1521364someone mention my reveg???
> View attachment 1521365
> 
> 
> ...



right well my blue cheese has been crazy the whole way through, it gone the last week without the tiny leaves on the bud never mind the fan leaves. ph problem i think and they all died. but its still growing well.

theres not much point me keeping it because ill never use it in perpetual. its just a shame to let it go, its great.

i do have a chronic that is twice as frosty as the others.. looks a lot like yours there.. will it be stronger? or does it just have more bag apeal? might re-veg it anyway as a test.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2011)

Of the three strains I grow, Chronic is the mildest in terms of stone; quite pleasant and relaxing though. It looks, smells and tastes great. I call it 'chick weed'. (sorry ladies ).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning, good afternoon, and good evening fellow Six-Dub-Zed-ites!
Hope your day is going well.
Took some pics of my little garden right before Lights Out this morning.
21 days of 12/12 lighting for the more developed ones, and 8 days of 12/12 for the non-topped plant.

*Matanuska Thunderfuck:*

























































































**this one has only been under 12/12 lights for 8 days*






*Matanuska Thunderfuck clones:*






*Northern Berry clones:*






*closeup:*








Peace!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a couple of reveggers myself


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Video Time!!!!

[video=youtube;486wKBcVKcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=486wKBcVKcA[/video]


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 29, 2011)

Quick shot from the room 6wks flower. First 2 pics are the D'og from seed 2wk veg ,looking good .Had various issuses in there hopefully there all sortrd now. More details in sig..

And heres a SShaze re-veg..







Edit: worked out how to show pic


----------



## indecline (Mar 29, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Of the three strains I grow, Chronic is the mildest in terms of stone; quite pleasant and relaxing though. It looks, smells and tastes great. I call it 'chick weed'. (sorry ladies ).


Yeah since i got into weed, i noticed that the chronic is more of a mild chill out smoke.
thats why i got some of the exodus cheese, so i can see what the fuss is all about. I grow for quantity so chronic was an obvious choice. unless you can reccomend any of your other strains?


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 29, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Quick shot from the room 6wks flower. First 2 pics are the D'og from seed 2wk veg ,looking good .Had various issuses in there hopefully there all sortrd now. More details in sig..
> 
> And heres a SShaze re-veg..
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1262780d1289508478-ak47-jack-47-critical-mass-sam_3950.jpg


Thats looking mighty good in there mate. Good show!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2011)

White Russian is very close in yield and is a major league stone. As easy as Chronic to grow, clone, easier to trim and how can it get easier than Chronic?????



indecline said:


> Yeah since i got into weed, i noticed that the chronic is more of a mild chill out smoke.
> thats why i got some of the exodus cheese, so i can see what the fuss is all about. I grow for quantity so chronic was an obvious choice. unless you can reccomend any of your other strains?


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 29, 2011)

indecline said:


> Yeah since i got into weed, i noticed that the chronic is more of a mild chill out smoke.
> thats why i got some of the exodus cheese, so i can see what the fuss is all about. I grow for quantity so chronic was an obvious choice. unless you can reccomend any of your other strains?


I know what your saying there, have tried the BLZ bud? my mate grew some and said it grew big as the chronic, i smoked some of it and i think smokes alot better/stronger that the chronic.



shrigpiece said:


> Thats looking mighty good in there mate. Good show!


Thanks shrig..whatas that top dwag ?


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 29, 2011)

What's up 600? I'm looking at building a 4 tray hydro ebb and flow setup and I need a recommendation for a pump timer. I'm also looking for a timer for my aeroponic cloner as well. I'm running it constant right now with virtually no success and I'm wondering if it needs to be timed. I see people getting a lot of success with 1 minute on 4 minutes off. Thanks!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2011)

your pump timer can be a cheap mechanical timer with the pull-up pinsl. It doesn't draw much power, no reason to be beefy there. I get roots running my cloner constantly but I now have it on 3 minutes and off 12. I can't see much difference myself, but in summer, I'd like that pump to not boil my water, not that I've ever even stuck a thermometer in there. I guess I'm not much help. lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahahaha. Yeah, no success with aeroponic cloner without a timer. Very frustrating! This batch is looking better than any of its predecessors but a week in and not a single shoot.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

Me thinks I may have scored at the Salvation Army Thrift Store today. I love that place. Anyway, $1.99 each. The fan I ordered at Christmas for my PC but I don't know what I was thinking getting a 120mm 42CFM fan for my PC, sure seems to work here though. The glasses are fairly thin though but I think I've seen them in DIY cooltubes before. I did wrap one around my HPS bulb and my hands got warm pretty quick. Do you guys think with fan cooling, not sure if I want to use my Vortex for it if I don't have to, that it should draw enough heat away to make them work, or am I dreaming? 




Thanks Duchie

EDIT. I'm starting to think vertical now!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 29, 2011)

day 13 flower and its looking filled! yellowing is bleaching from light not nutes.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 29, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Hotsause, what are you using for soil to get you through with only water? Nice looking plants. You planning on flowering soon?
> 
> Hi all. I'm going to do some shopping today and I'd like to ask a question before I head out. I've ordered my mych and it will be here tomorrow. It's the non-soluble kind, I'll get some soluble later to supplement, and I'm ready to do some transplanting of my 5 Afghani, like yesterday. Because of the mych, I'll need to switch right to organic, as much as I can right now. So what I'd like to do is list what I have, what I propose to get, and ask what I need to complete my needs.
> 
> ...


Duchie, take this with a grain of salt or just disregard it if you so choose. I read a fair amount about our hobby and I personally wouldn't add any of those things to a soil mix of my own creation. Unless you really know what you're doing, you could cause yourself a massive lockout issue. For that matter I find it much cheaper to just use a premium potting soil, add a bag of perlite and I also add some sphagnum moss and worm castings to the mix. I use Scott's premium for container and indoor plants. It ends up costing about no more than thirty dollars for over four cubic feet of soil mix. I actually add two bags of perlite to my mixture.



indecline said:


> Yeah since i got into weed, i noticed that the chronic is more of a mild chill out smoke.
> thats why i got some of the exodus cheese, so i can see what the fuss is all about. I grow for quantity so chronic was an obvious choice. unless you can reccomend any of your other strains?


I would look at a skunk strain. The attitude has a whole section on skunk strains. Just be sure if you're thinking about one, make sure it has skunk#1 in it. I have grown more than a few lemon skunks and they never yield under two ounces. I've never grown one in anything bigger than a two gallon pot. I would look at some skunk strains.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for responding Heads Up, I really appreciate it and welcome all I can get. It helps make better decisions and after all, why I ask, and I'm quite sure you just saved me a bunch of aggravation. In fact I think I just learned a lesson about it. I suspect your talking about the bone and blood meal, because the sphagnum, perlite and coir are recommended, and I know your a mycho guy. Anyway I made a mix with the bone meal in it and planted 6 new seeds. Only 3 popped, 2 looking very sickly, but the thing is that every time I took my little dome off, the seedling would burn and wilt, and recover when back under the dome. When I flushed, there was a deep brown, like molasses, but not, run off. Anyway I put the bonemeal in hearing it added slow release N and P, but I think it burned the crap out of these young ones. So, I used a couple of bags of Scotts Premium before but does it not contain synthetic nutes? If not, I'll go grab some bags tomorrow and finally be done with it. Or am I being too paranoid about the starter nutes?

Thanks again HU


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 29, 2011)

Duchie, I would think you will have to move more air than that, but you can set that mofo up and see how it works for temps


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks for responding Heads Up, I really appreciate it and welcome all I can get. It helps make better decisions and after all, why I ask, and I'm quite sure you just saved me a bunch of aggravation. In fact I think I just learned a lesson about it. I suspect your talking about the bone and blood meal, because the sphagnum, perlite and coir are recommended, and I know your a mycho guy. Anyway I made a mix with the bone meal in it and planted 6 new seeds. Only 3 popped, 2 looking very sickly, but the thing is that every time I took my little dome off, the seedling would burn and wilt, and recover when back under the dome. When I flushed, there was a deep brown, like molasses, but not, run off. Anyway I put the bonemeal in hearing it added slow release N and P, but I think it burned the crap out of these young ones. So, I used a couple of bags of Scotts Premium before but does it not contain synthetic nutes? If not, I'll go grab some bags tomorrow and finally be done with it. Or am I being too paranoid about the starter nutes?
> 
> Thanks again HU


Seedlings don't need any nutes for the first two weeks. Espoma makes an organic seed starter that is the best thing I have found for seedlings and clones, just water.
They also make a soil starter that has all of the needed mycho to get your medium started.
Heads Up, I realize that you are a scott's man and I bought a bag of their premium soil mix and all it turned out to be was bark with a little perlite with a few salts. My plants and I weren't happy. I'm currently making my own mix and this is the healthiest indoor grow yet.


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 29, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> your pump timer can be a cheap mechanical timer with the pull-up pinsl. It doesn't draw much power, no reason to be beefy there. I get roots running my cloner constantly but I now have it on 3 minutes and off 12. I can't see much difference myself, but in summer, I'd like that pump to not boil my water, not that I've ever even stuck a thermometer in there. I guess I'm not much help. lol


What timer do you use for your aero cloner?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2011)

I use a CAP interval timer. They sell one that's fixed one minute on, 4 minutes off. I think that's ideal for an aerocloner. The one I have is adjustable (which I don't need) and has two dials, on time and off time. on time can go from 12 seconds to X hours and off time from 12 minutes to X. I wish the off time could be reduced but the timer was a closeout at the hydro shop for 20 bux so how could I resist? The fixed interval timer is like 60 bux which is ridiculous.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Seedlings don't need any nutes for the first two weeks. Espoma makes an organic seed starter that is the best thing I have found for seedlings and clones, just water.
> They also make a soil starter that has all of the needed mycho to get your medium started.
> Heads Up, I realize that you are a scott's man and I bought a bag of their premium soil mix and all it turned out to be was bark with a little perlite with a few salts. My plants and I weren't happy. I'm currently making my own mix and this is the healthiest indoor grow yet.
> 
> ...


I don't know what I was thinking planting these seeds in this mix, oh well lesson learned. I already have the mycho coming but I will look for a better seed starter. I'll look around here for that product cof, thanks. So what is your mix then, please share.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm still fine tuning but currently it's 7 parts coir, 4 parts peat (Miracle grow for it's texture and consistancy), 2 parts perlite, 1 part alfalfa meal and the above mentioned soil starter (Bio-tone), fish meal 10-5-0, 2 bat iguana's , one is 10-3-1 and the other is 0-5-0 and an organic fert 4-0-5. It seems to work well but seems to need some cal/mag once going into 12/12.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I'm still fine tuning but currently it's 7 parts coir, 4 parts peat (Miracle grow for it's texture and consistancy), 2 parts perlite, 1 part alfalfa meal and the above mentioned soil starter (Bio-tone), fish meal 10-5-0, 2 bat iguana's , one is 10-3-1 and the other is 0-5-0 and an organic fert 4-0-5. It seems to work well but seems to need some cal/mag once going into 12/12.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for that cof. That's brings a couple more questions with it, if I may. I have the compressed coir blocks, is that what you use as well, or another type? I noticed some coir blocks at a dollar store today, something seemed a little different about them but I don't know if it was me being a bit skeptical. What would you think of that? I ask because I know you like using coir from past posts. 2. What's the purpose of the alfalfa meal? 3. In regards to the fish meal, bat guano (I've never seen a bat iguana, and never hope to. ), and other organic ferts, do you add all this in the initial mix? If so, could a guy, who doesn't have those particular type of ingredients now, add them later in a tea, or something like that? I think that does it, thank again. Sorry for the ribbing, I debated whether to do it or not


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2011)

The Purp from Jordan of the Islands. I can't get over this plant and how it's come back from a rough start to end up the healthiest in my garden. Has an odd smell, at least to me, of sour nut or nutmeg maybe? The bud structure right up the stalk has fattened up so much over the last week or so. She's day 45 of 12/12. I figure another 2 to 3 weeks.




Here she is at the start.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2011)

iguana's are what happen when you're in a stoned hurry and don't proof.
I use the 10lb coir blocks that I break up and soak. I have no knowledge or experience with anything else.
As to the alfalfa, I read where it was beneficial in a secondary sense for a living environment and decided to give it a try. I was at a store that carries seeds (non mj), feed and ferts for the farmers and inquired about the alfalfa, which is used for horse feed and they stated that what they had had bugs in it and was not suitable for feed so they discounted a 50 lb bag from $15 to $5 and into the truck it went.
I made up my mix all at once which allows me to just water and not worry about any further feeding. Also, I need to add wood ash to the mix for the bloom cycle.
I haven't used any teas so I really can't comment, but they will need to be fed.
I'm still dialing my garden in and feel like I'm close.
Your plant looks healthy and happy.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

Well The Purp is for sure, the others are good but if I can get them all like this one I'd be happy. Actually, that one is in a mix of reused soil and coir, half and half, with some extra perlite and fed nothing but Plant Products soluble nutes, from WalMart, and molasses. The reason I'm in a last minute scramble is cause I have all the Sannies gear and the five Afghani I need to get transplanted, and with me finally getting the mycho, it time to shit or get off the pot. Gotta much better idea now though. Problem is finding stuff right now with stores just getting seasonal stuff in. So far its all lawn treatments and Miracle Gro,


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Me thinks I may have scored at the Salvation Army Thrift Store today. I love that place. Anyway, $1.99 each. The fan I ordered at Christmas for my PC but I don't know what I was thinking getting a 120mm 42CFM fan for my PC, sure seems to work here though. The glasses are fairly thin though but I think I've seen them in DIY cooltubes before. I did wrap one around my HPS bulb and my hands got warm pretty quick. Do you guys think with fan cooling, not sure if I want to use my Vortex for it if I don't have to, that it should draw enough heat away to make them work, or am I dreaming?
> 
> View attachment 1522368
> View attachment 1522367View attachment 1522370
> ...


Our good friend Jig made his vertical tube using these types of glass piece.
The fan you have there will not be neough imo. For the fan you need to add the wattage together of the lights and divide by 2, this should give you the power of the fan you need to keep those tubes cool. Add 20% if you are attaching a carbon filter. So if you got 2 x 600 with a carbon filter you would need something pulling 720 m3 of air per hour.

As far as mixing soil, I would avoid adding soil to the mix if you are using all those extra's, coco coir would be enough as a substrate. Bonemeal is def something to be careful of. I used it in my mix 2 runs ago and when I transplanted my clones they all got a tad burnt.

Lots of nice pics last night peeps, good show everyone.

Have a nice day, DST


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 30, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> I know what your saying there, have tried the BLZ bud? my mate grew some and said it grew big as the chronic, i smoked some of it and i think smokes alot better/stronger that the chronic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks shrig..whatas that top dwag ?


 Its a barneys farm strain. Never got far enough with it to see how it flowers.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaargh. Pump went out on my cloner sometime in the last 24 hours. They are all wilty. I have a spare, but no time before I work to fix it so I'm floating the top of the cloner in my veg res for a few hours. I think they'll be alright, they were all at least slightly rooted and the yaren't completely down, so hoping for the best! One the other hand it's the second pump in two years. I admit I use it 365 days a year more or less, but damn. I was thinking of getting a larger unit but now I think I'll get another small one so I don't have all my eggs in one basket. I hate drama in the grow room!


----------



## ghb (Mar 30, 2011)

thats why i'm scared of doing fully hydro grows, i regularly go over 24 hours without checking my shit, in hydro it can only take 24 seconds for some bad shit to go down.

do you have a full time job?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a few shots of the the root ball. As you can see there is no root circling but at the same time you can't see many roots. So it looks like the air pots are doing there job by air pruning the roots and causing them to send more shoots through out the pot.































Hanging out to dry.













Manicured bud shots still to come.


----------



## ghb (Mar 30, 2011)

lovely tree dropa, roots seem very scarce to me, how was that thing drinking!?!?!?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 30, 2011)

ok im officially sold on the airpots. cant believe im saying this but i might tr, eh, cough, try them. 


(hydroguy)


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 30, 2011)

ghb said:


> lovely tree dropa, roots seem very scarce to me, how was that thing drinking!?!?!?


She drank a gallon every two days. With air pots it's not whats on the outside that matters, it what's on the inside of the root ball that counts. Check out the video around 50 seconds in.

[youtube]iOf-39YS_GU[/youtube]


----------



## ghb (Mar 30, 2011)

everybody seems to be on the airpots, maybe next run..........


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice Dropa! Are you going to monitor your yields? Would love to know what you got out of that. How long did you veg them (you have three if I remember right)? Anyway, great job man.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2011)

My job is 4 blocks away. I come home for lunch and dog time, so It'll be fine. I really just work to give the taxman something.

It IS the risk of hydro, but spare parts are useful. I just potted up 19 out of 25 of the cuttings and put them in my flood table in the shade of their mothers so they don't freak out. I think I'll be fine. So I'm not going to miss a cycle, I just might have to slow down my mother replacement schedule.

I like the aerocloner, because it's less work and mess than using any medium and it grows nice clones.

Dropa's airpots are tempting, plus they look kind of S&M



ghb said:


> thats why i'm scared of doing fully hydro grows, i regularly go over 24 hours without checking my shit, in hydro it can only take 24 seconds for some bad shit to go down.
> 
> do you have a full time job?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

amazing what you grew under that kitchen strip light lol


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

very sharp Del, and who said cfl's don't work!


del66666 said:


> amazing what you grew under that kitchen strip light lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

hahahah well be joining the candlelight club shortly.....

cracking plant Dropastone! looks a tidy weight. i love airpots just wish they fit into the auto pots.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> iguana's are what happen when you're in a stoned hurry and don't proof.
> 
> cof


Iguana's are also what happens when you smoke too much genetically modified cannabis:


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha Doobie, I was looking for that pic! Actually I was looking for one of him, when he's transformed, stuck up on the ceiling. You sure your not MY brother?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2011)

I just watched that Saturday, maybe my sub-conscience was speaking to me.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

That's it cof, I now picture you as Stacey Keach.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Haha Doobie, I was looking for that pic! Actually I was looking for one of him, when he's transformed, stuck up on the ceiling. You sure your not MY brother?









Like the Corsican Brothers, eh?
I smoke up and you get stoned?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 30, 2011)

ghb said:


> everybody seems to be on the airpots, maybe next run..........


I think you will be pleasantly surprised, I was.



duchieman said:


> Very nice Dropa! Are you going to monitor your yields? Would love to know what you got out of that. How long did you veg them (you have three if I remember right)? Anyway, great job man.


Thank you kind sir. I only grew out two this time with a 6 week veg and they were two different phenos. One an Indica dom and the other a Sativa dom. The Sativa dom will take a cpl of extra weeks to finish. I'm estimating 4 zips from this one. I'll definitely be monitoring my yields and I'll be sure to let the 600 know what they are.

Here's the Sativa dom still in flower. It's a little rough around the edges. I had some deficiencies with both of these beasts in the last few weeks of flower. Hopefully I'll have that under control the next round.

























































Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah well be joining the candlelight club shortly.....
> 
> cracking plant Dropastone! looks a tidy weight. i love airpots just wish they fit into the auto pots.


Thank you.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Here's a few shots of the the root ball. As you can see there is no root circling but at the same time you can't see many roots. So it looks like the air pots are doing there job by air pruning the roots and causing them to send more shoots through out the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow man great looking uds, not to mention they were growin in your sink under that 2 ft florescent. how did you do it?

j/k man, they do look great though, nice work


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Like the Corsican Brothers, eh?
> I smoke up and you get stoned?


There ya go cof, your new avatar. And your new sig should be "Don't forget the Iguana!"


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 30, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> wow man great looking uds, not to mention they were growin in your sink under that 2 ft florescent. how did you do it?
> 
> j/k man, they do look great though, nice work


Thanks bro, yeah that's a new super secret florescent bulb still in development. I was one of the lucky chosen few to test it out. I think the developers will be very pleased with the results.


----------



## Marlowe (Mar 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Thanks bro, yeah that's a new super secret florescent bulb still in development. I was one of the lucky chosen few to test it out. I think the developers will be very pleased with the results.


Laugh out Loud...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2011)

If they can just bring the cost down below LEDs I think they have something there . . .



Dropastone said:


> Thanks bro, yeah that's a new super secret florescent bulb still in development. I was one of the lucky chosen few to test it out. I think the developers will be very pleased with the results.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Thanks bro, yeah that's a new super secret florescent bulb still in development. I was one of the lucky chosen few to test it out. I think the developers will be very pleased with the results.


They only use 20 watts of power, put out no heat (_rumor has it that they actually COOL a room by 15 degrees_), and cost a mere $10,000. 
Oh, but you need to supplement it with a 600w HPS to really get the full benefit of it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> She drank a gallon every two days. With air pots it's not whats on the outside that matters, it what's on the inside of the root ball that counts. Check out the video around 50 seconds in.
> 
> [youtube]iOf-39YS_GU[/youtube]


 I love the way the rootball looks when a plant doesnt get rootbound, when you have a container that is just packed full of roots


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone tagged the 600 with "whodatnation is god' . . . .


----------



## smokey green (Mar 30, 2011)

anybody post their final yeild on here...there,s to many pages to go through..lol....Im not new to growing, always did outdoor grows, and I have 2 indoor with t5,s and cfls under my belt...currently im going into week 3 of flower with a 600 watt and got to say IM IN LOVE...lol...I have 7 plants in soil, 5 of them went hermie (bad Genetics) but i picked all the pollen sacs off a few days ago and havnt seen any since... just wanted to hear and see some final yeild numbers form my fellow 600 watt heads....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Someone tagged the 600 with "whodatnation is god' . . . .



haha I promise it wasn't me, I dont know how to even tag the 600  seems like I have a groupie lol.

Nice monster in that air pot Dropa! Im concerned about you being out of paper towels though! Never good to run out of paper towels!ahah

Looking good 600! Im off to do some work.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha I promise it wasn't me, I dont know how to even tag the 600  seems like I have a groupie lol.
> 
> Nice monster in that air pot Dropa! Im concerned about you being out of paper towels though! Never good to run out of paper towels!ahah
> 
> Looking good 600! Im off to do some work.


Don't worry bro I got a backup supply. Just haven't refilled the holder yet. I'm gonna get right on that though. LMAO


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

Whodat is god!? Huh, who knew?

Weellll! My girl is back and she's gonna shoot some proooon, Hey lah, hey lah, my girl is back!


Very happy to have her back.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice fking camera!

DISCLAIMER: WHODATNATION IS NOT GOD!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

600 is god


whodatnation said:


> nice fking camera!
> 
> Disclaimer: Whodatnation is not god!


----------



## Marlowe (Mar 30, 2011)

DST said:


> 600 is god


The 600 Gives me a boner a cat couldn't scratch!...


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

smokey green said:


> anybody post their final yeild on here...there,s to many pages to go through..lol....Im not new to growing, always did outdoor grows, and I have 2 indoor with t5,s and cfls under my belt...currently im going into week 3 of flower with a 600 watt and got to say IM IN LOVE...lol...I have 7 plants in soil, 5 of them went hermie (bad Genetics) but i picked all the pollen sacs off a few days ago and havnt seen any since... just wanted to hear and see some final yeild numbers form my fellow 600 watt heads....


hey smokey, thanks for the post. Yield is always the million dollar question. Lets say you run a good yielding strain, you should ideally be hitting the magic 1g per watt with a 600. But then you want your space maxed out, plant without issues, etc, etc. But I would say around 0.7-0.8 is average. Other than that, how long is a piece of string really. 

Peace. DST


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

" how long is a piece of string really. " ahh thats a great question! is a 6inch piece of string really 6 inches? I dont think so.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Nice fking camera!
> 
> DISCLAIMER: WHODATNATION IS NOT GOD!


Maybe they meant whodat is "Dog" lol

JK bro


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe they meant whodat is "Dog" lol
> 
> JK bro


I am a DOG  speaking of dog, mine is growing nicely 

Rinsing out hydroton for my veg hydro im building and on the third rinse the water is still dirty! looks like another rinse is needed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I am a DOG  speaking of dog, mine is growing nicely
> 
> Rinsing out hydroton for my veg hydro im building and on the third rinse the water is still dirty! looks like another rinse is needed.


Dont forget the bleach


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

bleach? I didn't know that was needed. I didn't bleach the stuff for my flower room and stuff looks ok, is this suppose to kill bad fungi and bacteria?


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I am a DOG  speaking of dog, mine is growing nicely
> 
> Rinsing out hydroton for my veg hydro im building and on the third rinse the water is still dirty! looks like another rinse is needed.


Is it an unruley pheno, or a shortish one....my DOG Mum is the unruley pheno, grows beastley branches that harden up nicely and produce solid nugs, that are big and dank. I think it takes the best of the OG and the Headband, just me 2 cents. Either way I am sure you'll like the fuel, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

its on its second set of three fingered leafs so I don't see any domonat characteristics yet...

EDIT: I lied, I just looked and its still on 1 blade leafs... GROW GD!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 30, 2011)

Duchie, as cof said, the first couple of weeks you don't need any nutes...and yes, I was talking about your bone and blood meal.

Cof, I don't understand about the scott's you got. I have had very little bark or any crap in the bags I've purchased. I also go through my soil thoroughly. I add small amounts into a thirty gallon tote and hand sift it, add more, sift more. I break up any big pieces and remove any crap I find.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> bleach? I didn't know that was needed. I didn't bleach the stuff for my flower room and stuff looks ok, is this suppose to kill bad fungi and bacteria?


 I was just under the impression when reusing equipment; buckets, tubing, airstones, hydroton etc. that you are supposed to sterilize it and use a bleach/water solution to clean them... I dunno I could be misinformed...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah I see, Im rinsing new hydroton but it could probably still be a good idea.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Ah I see, Im rinsing new hydroton but it could probably still be a good idea.


My bad, I thought you were re-using. 


On a side note, the NS i pollinated def took.







I see seeds everywhere


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a dirty hydro grower. I don't use any sterilants when preparing hydroton. I read a great tip in another thread about 'ton though; zip it into a mesh bag and throw it in the washing machine. Guy said his stuff came out super clean and all the small broken bits broke down and rinsed away.

It had spring freshness too!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 30, 2011)

Since I grow for myself, I don't sterilize anything. I have about a dozen gallon jugs I use to water my plants. Whatever nute mixture is in them, when they are empty, I give them a quick rinse and fill them up again. I'm sure there is residual stuff in every jug. When I take my cuttings, I use my trimming scissors and a razor blade to remove any unwanted leaves and lightly scrape the stem before dipping it in cloning gel, no sterilizing anything. I did it with these cuttings and they are doing fine. I have never taken a cutting and put it directly into soil, I did this time and they look better than clones in a bubbler and these plants were three weeks into flower when I took the cuttings. I have them in party cups with a baggie for a dome to keep the humidity up.

My killing fields has finally started to grow. If it keeps it up within the next couple of days she will be the tallest plant in the garden. A few of the lower fan leaves on a couple of the girls are turning yellow, time for a full dose of grow nutes this weekend and maybe a half strength dose in another couple of weeks. Some of these babies need twelve weeks so I want to give them the extra N so they don't yellow out to early on. That leaves me six plus weeks for the earliest strain until harvest and longer for a few others.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds good hu. Iv always been too scared to put fresh clones directly into soil and Im glad you had success with it  

On a side note, I just got my fishbone meal and will be mixing up some super soil today! wootwoot! It will cook for thirty days befor I use it. Cant wait to see this stuff in action! if it does better or just as good as my guano kelp tea I'll be pleasantly surprised and will convert. Off to mix up some soil peeps!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> " how long is a piece of string really. " ahh thats a great question! is a 6inch piece of string really 6 inches? I dont think so.


On the internet it's 8 inches. 
_It's the *law*!_


----------



## Marlowe (Mar 30, 2011)

I put them side by side so you guys can see 3 days of growth in the Aeroflo...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good hu. Iv always been too scared to put fresh clones directly into soil and Im glad you had success with it
> 
> On a side note, I just got my fishbone meal and will be mixing up some super soil today! wootwoot! It will cook for thirty days befor I use it. Cant wait to see this stuff in action! if it does better or just as good as my guano kelp tea I'll be pleasantly surprised and will convert. Off to mix up some soil peeps!


Send me a recipe peeps one i can do without cooking! Just a very good soil mix..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good hu. Iv always been too scared to put fresh clones directly into soil and Im glad you had success with it
> 
> On a side note, I just got my fishbone meal and will be mixing up some super soil today! wootwoot! It will cook for thirty days befor I use it. Cant wait to see this stuff in action! if it does better or just as good as my guano kelp tea I'll be pleasantly surprised and will convert. Off to mix up some soil peeps!


Hey now. whats popp'n whodat? hey send ya boy a cool recipe for just a good soil mix one i can do without cooking..i have most of all the things needed lime, blood and bone meal,bat guano,perlite,etc..Hook a brotha up peeps..lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 1524431View attachment 1524432View attachment 1524433Hey hey 600ers here's some cheese pr0n week 6.5. Now back to work


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 30, 2011)

look'n real nice Bobotrank!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey now. whats popp'n whodat? hey send ya boy a cool recipe for just a good soil mix one i can do without cooking..i have most of all the things needed lime, blood and bone meal,bat guano,perlite,etc..Hook a brotha up peeps..lol


I read this on IC... 

"Here are some tried and true recipes for getting started in organic growing. Pick one of the first two soiless mix recipes for your grow medium. Then, choose a nute recipe that will work best for what you have available.

Enjoy...

Here are two very good organic soiless mixes...

LC's Mix is great for any stage of growth. You can germ seeds in it, grow mothers in it, root clones in it as well as veg and flower in it.

LC&#8217;s Soiless Mix #1:
5 parts Canadian Spaghnam Peat or Coir or Pro-Moss
3 parts perlite
2 parts wormcastings or mushroom compost or home made compost
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
...Wal-Mart now sells worm castings.

Or, if you use Pro Mix or Sunshine Mix...
LC's Soiless Mix #2:
6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up)
2 parts perlite
2 parts earthworm castings
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as &#8220;parts&#8221; in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime.
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts".

Now for the plants organic food source

Choose one of these organic plant food recipes to add to LC's Soiless Mix.

RECIPE #1
If you want to use organic nutes like blood, bone and kelp...
Dry Ferts:
1 tablespoon blood meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
2 tablespoons bone meal per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
1-tablespoon kelp meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix or Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract as directed
1 tablespoon per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of Jersey Greensand to supplement the K (potasium) in the Kelp Meal and seaweed extract.
Mix all the dry ferts into the soiless mix well and wet it, but don't soak it with Liquid Karma and water @ 1 tbs./gal. Stir and mix it a few times a week for a week or two so the bacteria can get oxygen and break down the bone meal and make it available. And don't let the mix dry out, keep it moist and add water as needed. It'll also have time to get the humic acids in the Liquid Karma going and the dolomite lime will be better able to adjust the pH of a peat based mixture too.
With this recipe, all you need to do is add plain water until harvest.
When I'm working with seeds, I punch a hole in the bottom of 16 ounce cups and fill them with plain LC's Mix. Lightly wet the mix in the cups and germ one seed in each cup. At the same time I mix enough LC's mix along with the blood/bone/kelp to fill all the 3 gallon flower pots I'm going to use for the grow. After about two weeks, the seedlings and the blood/bone/kelp mix are ready. I transplant the seedlings into the 3 gallon pots and just add water until harvest.
When you go to flower and pull up the males, save the mix in the pots. It is ready to be used again immediately. Just remove the root ball and transplant another seedling into it.

RECIPE #2
If you want to use guano in your soil mix...
Bongaloid's Guano Mix.
Use all these items combined with one gallon of soil mix.
1/3C hi N Guano (Mexican Bat Guano)
1/2C hi P Guano (Jamaican or Indonesian Bat Guano)
1TBS Jersey Greensand
1TBS Kelp Meal 


RECIPE #3 (My favorite)
If you want to use guano tea and kelp...

Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.

You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half.


RECIPE #4
Three Little Birds Method
40 gallons used soil
4 cups alfalfa meal
4 cups bone meal
4 cups kelp meal
4 cups powdered dolomite lime
30 pound bag of earthworm castings . . .
That&#8217;s the basic recipe . . .
However we also like to use
4 cups of Greensand
4 cups of Rock Phosphate
4 cups of diatomaceous earth


RECIPE #5
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)

For veg growth&#8230;
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion
1 capful Neptune's Harvest 0-0-1 Seaweed or Maxicrop liquid
1 gallon H2O

For early flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed
1 gallon H2O

For mid to late flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-4-1 Fish
1 gallon H2O



Hope this helps


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey 600ers here's some cheese pr0n week 6.5. Now back to work


yum yum and yum


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's also stink stink and stink. Carbon filter isn't doing shit. Had to buy Ona gel and Ozone. I think my filter is shot, and inline fan is leaking air. Lameness.

btw Whodat, sick soil recipes up there. I'm looking to switch things up. Suffering from an Mg def right now that's got me sweatin' lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Right on whodat i had to copy and save that , it is very good info think i'll go with the guano mix since i already have most of that on habd what is jersy greensand and kelp meal where can i get it?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are afew pic's of the SDG X PK that i cut a couple days ago still drying but looks pretty nice..


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I read this on IC...
> 
> "Here are some tried and true recipes for getting started in organic growing. Pick one of the first two soiless mix recipes for your grow medium. Then, choose a nute recipe that will work best for what you have available.
> 
> ...


 Tonnes! Great post whodat. Gonna post it in my journal for future reference, and to share, thanks. I think I'll go with the first soil less mix because it has Canadian Sphagnum in it! No really, it's because I already have a block of it ready to go, along with a couple of bricks of coir. The rest I snatch up tomorrow and I'm good to go. 

Edit. That word sphagnum always makes me laugh. Damn subliminals!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2011)

Yet another copy and paste..... I debated posting it and not sure why lol getting toasted over here  His updated mix has no rock phosphate and uses fishbone meal. I like this list because not allot of people need to mix 12 cu feet @ a time  might want to  but not practical  so I though some other people might like this if they haven't seen it yet  




Subcool Super Soil 

-> Full Batch (12 cubic feet)

8- Large bags (1.5 cubic ft. ea) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

25-50 lbs. Organic Worm castings
5 lbs. Steamed Bone Meal
5 lbs. Bloom Bat Guano (Fruit Bat  High P)
5 lbs. Blood Meal
3 lbs. Rock Phoshates
¾ Cup Epsom Salts
1 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
2- TBS Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-> 1/2 Batch (6 cubic feet)

4 - Large bags (1.5 cubic ft. ea) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

12.5-25 lbs. Worm Castings
2.5 lbs. (40 oz) Steamed Bone Meal (0-10-0)
2.5 lbs. (40 oz) Bat Guano (Fruit Bat  High P)
2.5 lbs. (40 oz) Blood Meal 
1.5 lbs. (24 oz) Rock Phosphates
3/8 Cup (1/4 cup + 1/8 cup) Epsom Salts
1/2 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1/2 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
1 TBS Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-> 1/4 Batch (3 cubic feet = 5184 cubic inches)

2 - Large bags (1.5 cubic ft. ea) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

6.25-12.5 lbs. Worm Castings
1.25 lbs. (20 oz) Steamed Bone Meal (0-10-0)
1.25 lbs. (20 oz) Bat Guano (Fruit Bat  High P)
1.25 lbs. (20 oz) Blood Meal 
.75 lbs. (12 oz) Rock Phosphates
3 TB Epsom Salts
1/4 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1/4 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
1.5 tsp Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3


-> 1/8 Batch (1.5 cubic feet = 2592 cubic inches)

1 - Large bag (1.5 cubic ft.) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

3-6 lbs. Worm Castings
.625 lbs. (10 oz) Steamed Bone Meal (0-10-0)
.625 lbs. (10 oz) Bat Guano (Fruit Bat  High P)
.625 lbs. (10 oz) Blood Meal 
.375 lbs. (6 oz) Rock Phosphates
1 TB + 1.5 tsp. Epsom Salts
1/8 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1/8 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
.75 tsp Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Excellent. Great use of smileys too. Very well thought out, strategically placed and effective.

Edit. Agnostic Dyslexic Insomniac; Someone who stays up all night wondering if there really is a Dog. !dog si tadohw


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2011)

So I had a interesting chat with one of RIU's resident electricians and he responded with this great reply. Here's the first part. I featured it and the rest in my journal, or you can visit the thread, but I thought you guys would like it.

* Experienced Electrician here to answer any and all Growroom ELECTRICAL QUESTIONS  *

*Rate this Entry*



0 Comments 
by *duchieman* 
on 03-30-2011 at 09:22 AM (9 Views) 





Originally Posted by *IAm5toned*  
to understand why a ballast needs a cool down period, first you need to understand how an HID lamp works, on startup.

hid lamps have a bimetallic element on the filament that switches the current between the _preheat filament _and the _arcing tube_

the load characteristics of a preheat filament, and an arc tube, are completely different.. a preheat filament is a _resistive _load, and arc tube is an _inductive load_

a resistive circuit, at room temperature, when you apply power to it, has a resistance of 0 ohms, untill the filament begins to heat up and act as a resistor, which in turn heats up the arc tube, and when it gets hot enough, the bimetallic element switches the current to the arc tube... but the key here, is that 0 hms on the preheat circuit... because electricity, flowing through 0 ohms of resitance, generates whats known as _inrush current_. Flipping the switch on a circuit that has 0 ohms is equivalent to blowing a dam up.. the lake empties quick! but it only lasts for, quite literally, nanoseconds at best.. because the preheat element heats up the instant you start passing power through it, and when it heats up, its resistance rises proportionate to the amount of heat... now that you know what is happening during lamp startup, so here's why a ballast needs a cool down period between lamp starts:
a hot ballast is too hot for the inrush current on a cold lamp, over time, the inrush will destroy the insulation between the ballast windings on the main transformer... it mkes the insulation brittle over time... the ballast isnt engineered to be restriked (restrike= hot start) at all, its engineered to run for a min of 8 hours with a 30 min cooldown.. and thats kind of an industry standard between major manufactuers.

they (lighting manufacturers) say 30 mins, for warranty reasons... because they know if your constantly restriking your ballasts... they wont last... and they wont have to honor a warranty







​


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dried EK-47 Nug, Thought I would share


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

Love the Porn bill. Outstanding jod Done....

cindy


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

Agreed. Nice soil post as well whodat, thanks for the info.

Have a good un, suns away here today, cloudy and overcast....come on, Spring is here, brng back the big 6 in the sky please.

Peace, DST





Cindyguygrower said:


> Love the Porn bill. Outstanding jod Done....
> 
> cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

BOBO and Billy throwing it down !! cracking buds guys.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

I only ever put my cuttings directly into soil. I let them sit in a shot glass for a bit before I do it, but always in soil. Unless you get a bubble trapping the stem you should get a very high succes rate with this. I water with rhizo at the beginning and only add more if it dries up a bit. I'll show you my new cloning pots where I do 4 at a time. Will take pic and brb (i always wondered what brb was, and now I am all grown up and have used it in a sentence!)



Heads Up said:


> Since I grow for myself, I don't sterilize anything. I have about a dozen gallon jugs I use to water my plants. Whatever nute mixture is in them, when they are empty, I give them a quick rinse and fill them up again. I'm sure there is residual stuff in every jug. When I take my cuttings, I use my trimming scissors and a razor blade to remove any unwanted leaves and lightly scrape the stem before dipping it in cloning gel, no sterilizing anything. I did it with these cuttings and they are doing fine. I have never taken a cutting and put it directly into soil, I did this time and they look better than clones in a bubbler and these plants were three weeks into flower when I took the cuttings. I have them in party cups with a baggie for a dome to keep the humidity up.
> 
> My killing fields has finally started to grow. If it keeps it up within the next couple of days she will be the tallest plant in the garden. A few of the lower fan leaves on a couple of the girls are turning yellow, time for a full dose of grow nutes this weekend and maybe a half strength dose in another couple of weeks. Some of these babies need twelve weeks so I want to give them the extra N so they don't yellow out to early on. That leaves me six plus weeks for the earliest strain until harvest and longer for a few others.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> BOBO and Billy throwing it down !! cracking buds guys.


Indeed the B Boys are giving it there all! Lovely stuff indeed.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

These pots basically give me nigh on 100% success rate with cloning. Very shallow trays (I think the less substrate the better) and you can get 4 in there no problem. I just use plastic to seperate the square off, makes it easier for removing them when they have rooted. If the roots ever get tangled plants really don't mind if you clip them....in fact it's probably a good thing.


You can see the second tray, I have already removed two of the clones that rooted, and the others are now showing through as well..
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1523445-img-1670/ 

And here's a pic of a Bolo Kush clone I snipped a few weeks into flower. Rooted very quickly, and once it has gone through getting rid of the flower there will be some nice veg regrowth. This never yellowed one bit.

Nice whiteys showing through.


Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

cloning is so easy when you are pro, nice.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BOBO and Billy throwing it down !! cracking buds guys.


Thanks Donnie! We're almost to the countdown. It's no Panama, but I'm having a hard time waitin lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

shit bobo it was a test of wills by the end


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone have some Skunk #1, Hawaiin Skunk, or Skunk Haze pictures? i got a mix pack going and i wanna try to identify the different skunks. Seedsman skunks


----------



## Flowdda (Mar 31, 2011)

Will a 600 watt raise suspicion on an electric bill?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 31, 2011)

600 watts = ten 60 watt light bulbs. How many light bulbs are there in your house?


----------



## Flowdda (Mar 31, 2011)

Not many. Umm lets say 8? haha


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey 600! How bout a little Jack Hammer. Day 68 12/12. Another few weeks to go on her.

^^^Babies. Jack Hammer X Jack Hammer

Got some stuff on the go and getting ready for my weekend update. Keep on Rockin the free (600) World!

Duchie


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2011)

DST, when you take cuttings you say you put them in water. For how long and do they have any roots at all when you put them into soil? Do you use a humidity dome of any sort and how long once you put the cuttings into soil until they root enough to repot?

Has anyone heard the term upcanning? What it is, it's a method to promote new root growth, particularly new feeder roots. When transplanting, after you have your root ball in your hands, take a razor blade or an exacto knife and starting from the top of the root ball cut downwards to the bottom of the root ball going about a quarter inch into the soil. Imagine you have a pie in front of you and you want to cut it into quarters, that is what you do around your root ball, cut in four places and then re-pot.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2011)

Flowdda said:


> Will a 600 watt raise suspicion on an electric bill?


If it does what does twelve hundred watts raise? I say it raises damn good weed, that's my humble opinion. As long as you pay your bill you should be good to go. Do you really think your electric company is going to complain if you have to pay them more every month?


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

Flowdda said:


> Will a 600 watt raise suspicion on an electric bill?


Not really no, if you live in small apartment I would say it is going to add about 30-40% on your bill. Start turning stuff off, shut down computers, buy low cfl energy savers for your house lights. I had 2 150w bulbs in my living room, I replaced them with 2 x 23w cfls, dimmable (my arse). But hey, my wife has them on constantly because her eyes get bad so we have just saved 250w...more lights for growing, mahahahaha...



duchieman said:


>


Little gnats, this one died a happy death! Nice looking trichs Duchie! Looks like you got some amber going on there.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Mar 31, 2011)

girls at 12 days 12/12 


clones


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2011)

That's funny D, I didn't even notice the little bugger there. My wife was rushing me out the door the get our daughter, and I was so stoked to have some nice crystally pics to show that I didn't even see it when I cropped. And I think your right. I think now that if I could die any way I wanted, it would have to be stuck in a sticky forest of trichomes as big as Sequoias. 

How bout some Purp?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^beautiful little plant....is that 12-12 from seed or is that a clone with no veg???^^^


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^beautiful little plant....is that 12-12 from seed or is that a clone with no veg???^^^


She vegged for a couple of weeks and for some reason I topped her right above the 1st node. She took forever to sprout anything and even then only from 1 side. She ended up growing straight up, as if just resuming the main stem. But then she split in three, started picking up speed and health to where she's rockin now! I even spluffed some lower buds with Jack Hammer pollen, just for fun. She's day 47 12/12 now. I'm getting ready to do a soil mix up and also pop the last 3 of these tonight, as well as the last 4 Heri's I have. I burnt the other 4 stupidly.




The second shot was Feb 22nd. Germed Feb 2nd


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2011)

Halloo my demi-dodeca-double-naught bretheren!
I just got confirmation from guitarcenter.com that my new audio card has been shipped and will be arriving tomorrow!
So my little vids will soon be having soundtracks worthy of being muted by discerning audiophiles the world over!
I ordered an M-audio "Audiophile 2496" and an S/PDIF cable so I can hook up my bass guitar through my GT-10B fx pedalboard to my computer using a nice & clean signal through the S/PDIF port.
Has been frustrating to record with the USB cable from the GT-10B (provided a muddy and weak sound), and am really stoked to finally be able to record clean sound the way I hear it in my headphones (I'm an apartment dweller, so headphones are my only option for listening to music and/or playing my bass unless I want trouble with the landlady and/or police).
S/PDIF will give a perfectly clean digital signal, so I'm excited to get the card in my computer and hear what it can do.
Going to be so nice to finally be able to record my "noodling" sessions so I can save and rehearse riffs & phrases to expand them into songs.
So, this video is the last one without music. I made it a few days ago but didn't post it due to no narration, so was going to record some kind of bass playing for it, but the quality of the sound when recorded through the USB port or the Line In sucks worse that a bucktoothed whore with a bad case of hiccups.

This is the card in question (M-audio "Audiophile 2496"):








And here is my final soundless grow video (_except the "whoosh" of air from my intake fans, exhaust fans, and circulating fan_):
(_*from March 28*: 21 days of 12/12 for the 3 topped plants, 8 days 12/12 for the single non-topped plant, and 9 days since cuttings were taken to start the clones_)

[video=youtube;f5Y0vagYDkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Y0vagYDkw[/video]

Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2011)

Some sick looking plants, Duchie! ("sick" like the youngsters say these days: as in suh-weet! )
That purp really rebounded and is looking delicious! 
All of them are looking dynamite!


----------



## dangledo (Mar 31, 2011)

Flowdda said:


> Will a 600 watt raise suspicion on an electric bill?


Like most said, would the power company complain about more power consumption? no. If the power usage is at question, its usually due to records being subpoenaed. by the police. which in that case, youre already under surveillance...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Mar 31, 2011)

dangledo said:


> Like most said, would the power company complain about more power consumption? no. If the power usage is at question, its usually due to records being subpoenaed. by the police. which in that case, youre already under surveillance...


Exactly. My problem is that 600s are like Lay's potato chips, bet you can't have just one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2011)

*http://omg.yahoo.com/news/ac-dc-drummers-drug-conviction-overturned-in-nz/59633*


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Exactly. My problem is that 600s are like Lay's potato chips, bet you can't have just one.


I know what your saying 

....... can you say 600


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> DST, when you take cuttings you say you put them in water. For how long and do they have any roots at all when you put them into soil? Do you use a humidity dome of any sort and how long once you put the cuttings into soil until they root enough to repot?
> 
> Has anyone heard the term upcanning? What it is, it's a method to promote new root growth, particularly new feeder roots. When transplanting, after you have your root ball in your hands, take a razor blade or an exacto knife and starting from the top of the root ball cut downwards to the bottom of the root ball going about a quarter inch into the soil. Imagine you have a pie in front of you and you want to cut it into quarters, that is what you do around your root ball, cut in four places and then re-pot.


 
Hi Heads up, I just put them in water to give them some direct h20 to suck up before they go into soil (it's only like 10-20minutes in water) Then straight into soil. I just found that they seem to last a little bit longer without as much yellowing. The clones are generally all rooted within 10 days I would say max (i.e roots coming out the bottom)

Upcanning sounds similar to root trimming...I guess it's like LST, can also be called Supercropping, basically the same thing. I can imagine this provides a great root structure similar to the air pots.


If you can make the sun shine more in Holland, then I am interested.....


Donglai said:


> If you guys are concerned about the maintenance costs, power consumption and using two lights for vegetative and growth stage then change to induction lighting or even LEDs! I am willing to proove my point if anyone is interested in it them PM me!!


 
Hey there peoples, it's Friday once again, woohoo. Hope you al have a good one.

Peace and sunshine to all,

DST


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 1, 2011)

Upcanning = repotting in a larger pot. Uncle Ben and Bricktop, those two staunch ambassadors of weed growing, use the term. I find it a little affected. Repotting works for me!


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

you say tomato, I say tomato....lol.


shnkrmn said:


> Upcanning = repotting in a larger pot. Uncle Ben and Bricktop, those two staunch ambassadors of weed growing, use the term. I find it a little affected. Repotting works for me!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have been gone for a while just kind of lost in my own little world. I have harvest most of my last run, with half of the motavation still hanging waiting for a trim and the SAD still in the tent waiting to be chopped. Probably monday for that. After that I have some transplanting to do, time to move the Bubba Kush, Vanilla Kush, Heribei, and Headbands to the flowering tent and hope for female on everything. I got in on the Emerald Triangle Seeds promo that Attitude is having, hopefully they turn out to be a good company as their strains sound fantastic. I ordered some Lemon Diesel and Mastodon Kush from them to go along with their freebies, which are Grapefruit Krush, Super Sour OG, and Emerald Jack. They all sound nice, and I almost ordered a pack of the Super Sour OG but figured I would give the free one a go first then if I like that I would probably reveg it and not buy the seeds again anyway. I still have those autos packed up and ready to go out the door, so if the person I offered them to still wants them just pm, sorry about the lazyness. All I need to know is if your address is still the same. How about some info on the buds I harvested recently huh? Galaxy from Pyramid Seeds is some good shit, it has a cheesey funk to it with a fruity background, which comes through in the taste. The buzz is mostly in the head with a bit of body to even it out. I would give it a 8 out of 10. Wappa from Paradise Seeds is a very nice indica with great medical qualities. It kicks my nausea's ass which is fucking awesome. The smell and flavor and kind of piney and earthy, a very classic indica smell and flavor. I would give it a 9 out of 10 mostly due to its medical qualities. Rocklock from DNA, I have 2 different phenos to smoke on, one has a flowery funky smell to it, which is kind of nice, the taste is kind of earthy with a bit of pine, a mostly body high with a little bit of head to it 7.5 out of 10. the other pheno I havent smoked yet but it smells like some dank. A pungent and sweet smell, not a special smell just smells like some killer bud. MK Ultra clone, I haven't smoked anything from my clones yet, but the MK has a metallic hint to it, very unique smell, just not a very strong one. The Warlock from Magus Genetics is ok, but not great. It has a sweet fruity smell to it, but the taste is kind of bland. That is my fault, I killed the potency and flavor by overdrying. It wasn't terribly dry, but much dryer than it should have been before it got into the jars. I would give it a 6 out of 10, mild and not very medical but better than mid grade, I might just make some money off of this, as it doesnt help my stomach very well. But many people would be happy with it. Ok I have talked enough. Just a bit of an update, and me saying hello after being gone for a bit. I hope everyone is doing well. Take care Club 600.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Wondered what happened to you OD, I send you my info then you disappear, nothing like making a dude para, lol. Good to see you are okay though, I am still rooted to the same spot.

Peace bru, don't be a stranger, DST


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that man, I have a question for you though. How has the second generation of DOG Kushes been going? I got some of the originals and you said the others were from a new batch. So do you have any pics from the new the seeds? Are they as good as the original set? Just wondering as I will be starting some of them soon for my next run. It should be a nice run with DOG Kush, Mastodon Kush, Lemon Diesel, and maybe a Super Sour OG or Grapefruit Krush.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

All sounds A fuelly kush-tastic ride. 

I haven't done any yet to be honest, OD and I think all the lads have the 1st gen ones. So would be interesting to see what happens? I've just been cloning from my original DOG.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2011)

heyyyy 6 Hunners,,,,whats happenin,,,,just got back from dropping my vette off to be detailed and noticed 4 of 6 beans have sprouted that I just planted Monday,,,,time to fire up my 6 baby,,,planted 4 mystery beans that I've grown before(good stuff) and 2 Afghan Mafia beans ,one of the Mafia beans was growin into the medium with tap root sticking out so I pulled it and turned it over,,hope it makes it,,,anyway,,no pics right now,,just wanted to say High,let ya know I'm back,,and wish everyone a good grow and harvest


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

peace to you brother HoLE, glad to hear all is well. Afghan Mafia just sounds rudeboy. Good luck with it. Peace, DST


HoLE said:


> heyyyy 6 Hunners,,,,whats happenin,,,,just got back from dropping my vette off to be detailed and noticed 4 of 6 beans have sprouted that I just planted Monday,,,,time to fire up my 6 baby,,,planted 4 mystery beans that I've grown before(good stuff) and 2 Afghan Mafia beans ,one of the Mafia beans was growin into the medium with tap root sticking out so I pulled it and turned it over,,hope it makes it,,,anyway,,no pics right now,,just wanted to say High,let ya know I'm back,,and wish everyone a good grow and harvest


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats ok DST, I guess I will be the tester for the second gen DOGs then. I will probably do an original and a 2nd gen side by side to see the difference if any. So thats 2, I need 7 so probably 2 Mastodon Kush, 2 Lemon Diesel and probably the Super Sour OG. Sounds like a good line up to me. I was going to buy a 10 pack of the Mastodon Kush and do a run of all that strain, but I gotta have a selection of meds to choose from as I get tired of smoking the same thing rather quickly. I always do this, get excited about a run thats not even planted yet. But I can't wait to get that run going because its going to be kick ass.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys I need a little advice from the 600 today. Due to space limitations I have to start these out under the 400 for just a cpl of weeks.

Okay so here are the clones 22 days in veg. Little do they know, they're getting ready to meet the heat of the 400.































From the T5 to the 400 there looking real happy now but we'll just have to see if they can take the heat. I currently don't have proper ventilation in in this room so I'm just trying to make due until my last plant finishes up under the 600.































Okay, so do you guys think this is overkill for my 3x3 space. I've never attemped to grow this many plants at one time in this space. I know it's gonna get crowded. I just don't know how crowed it's gonna get. Any tips and or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Peace.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 1, 2011)

it may be a bit cramped especially since your last run was 3 plants right? and those turned into some beasts!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2011)

they look great dropastone,,,I think it will get crowded though,,I'm not much help when it comes to tying down and pruning,,I'm more of a bash the wall out and make your space bigger guy,,,they still look great though


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> it may be a bit cramped especially since your last run was 3 plants right? and those turned into some beasts!


The last run was 2 plants and they veged for 6 weeks and were in 2.5 gallon air pots. This time I got nine plants that veged for 3 weeks and they're in 1 gallon smart pots. I was hoping with shorter veg time and smaller pots they wouldn't get so big this time.



HoLE said:


> they look great dropastone,,,I think it will get crowded though,,I'm not much help when it comes to tying down and pruning,,I'm more of a bash the wall out and make your space bigger guy,,,they still look great though


Thanks Hole, I definitely need a bigger grow space but for now this is all I got to work with.

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;o3tqwNcfOhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3tqwNcfOhA[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, have to post this one. They have other titles like Funny Cigarette and Getting High.
[video=youtube;YuoPFO8HrDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuoPFO8HrDk[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2011)

Dropa, your plants look great bud! I dont think a 400 in a 3x3 is overkill, what are your temps looking like? They will stretch more in high heat bur I think youl be ok in that room for a few weeks, it will be crowded but no biggi in my eyes


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey bru, I use to grow in almost the same sort of space. (probably slightly thiner actually) with a 400 and little ventilation. If I can find some pics I'll throw them up for you. It is going to get very busy in there, I would start pulling of any of the lower branches on the clones. Aim to get a scrog like effect with as many heads as possible. brb with a pic from the old skool 400, lol.


Dropastone said:


> Hey guys I need a little advice from the 600 today. Due to space limitations I have to start these out under the 400 for just a cpl of weeks.
> 
> Okay so here are the clones 22 days in veg. Little do they know, they're getting ready to meet the heat of the 400.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

There you go lad, i think i had about 9 plants in there (some were doubled in one pot as far as I can remember.) this was 3.9foot x 2 foot space, bare bulb 400w.


Peace DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 1, 2011)

DST Those look great for 22 days. How do you like those airpots? Are you a believer?


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Dropa, your plants look great bud! I dont think a 400 in a 3x3 is overkill, what are your temps looking like? They will stretch more in high heat bur I think youl be ok in that room for a few weeks, it will be crowded but no biggi in my eyes





DST said:


> Hey bru, I use to grow in almost the same sort of space. (probably slightly thiner actually) with a 400 and little ventilation. If I can find some pics I'll throw them up for you. It is going to get very busy in there, I would start pulling of any of the lower branches on the clones. Aim to get a scrog like effect with as many heads as possible. brb with a pic from the old skool 400, lol.





DST said:


> There you go lad, i think i had about 9 plants in there (some were doubled in one pot as far as I can remember.) this was 3.9foot x 2 foot space, bare bulb 400w.
> 
> 
> Peace DST


Thanks for all your input guys. I'm just gonna roll with it and see what happens. If it gets to crowed, I guess I'll just have to trim the heard. Also just after a cpl of hours it was 87 degrees in there.



Shwagbag said:


> DST Those look great for 22 days. How do you like those airpots? Are you a believer?


Hey bro it's an honest mistake, but those are my plants and yes I'm a belieber. lol LMAO.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Dropa sorry about that haha. Yeah, very nice growth for 22 days from clone


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 1, 2011)

@ Shwagbag

Should be there soon! went out on Mon and they said 5 to 7 days


----------



## Green Shark (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a little update here is the girls the Great White Shark and the Blue Mystic on day 33 flowering. Green Shark


View attachment 1527739View attachment 1527738View attachment 1527737View attachment 1527736View attachment 1527734View attachment 1527733View attachment 1527732View attachment 1527730View attachment 1527729View attachment 1527728View attachment 1527724


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Dropa, your plants look great bud! I dont think a 400 in a 3x3 is overkill, what are your temps looking like? They will stretch more in high heat bur I think youl be ok in that room for a few weeks, it will be crowded but no biggi in my eyes


Heat, the real killer of plants in our hobby, in my humble opinion. From what I have read, with regular seeds, the environment plays a role in determining sex and heat tends to produce more males. It is also from what I have read the third week of veg in which the seed determines its sex. Of course with known female clones this does not apply. However, heat, what I consider excessive heat, mid to upper eighties, will slow down the growth of your plants. Above eighty the stomata, their sweat glands so to speak, close and the plants transpiration process slows trying to conserve water. Just a little tidbit about heat to think over.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 1, 2011)

Shark, I'm curious. When you say day thirty three of flowering, do you mean day thirty three of 12/12 or day thirty three when you could see they have started to switch from vegging to flower?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey everyone. Happy weekend. Don't know what it is, even though I can't work right now and do nothing all week, I still love it when the weekend comes. So just a quick pop in right now, but I'll be back later to chat it up and such. I wanted to show you my new friend I added to my garden. I named him Waldo. See if you can find him. 

It got me thinking that maybe I could take a different picture everyday and we can make a game out of it where we all try to find him. Maybe we could call the game, "Where's Waldo?" Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey everyone. Happy weekend. Don't know what it is, even though I can't work right now and do nothing all week, I still love it when the weekend comes. So just a quick pop in right now, but I'll be back later to chat it up and such. I wanted to show you my new friend I added to my garden. I named him Waldo. See if you can find him.
> 
> It got me thinking that maybe I could take a different picture everyday and we can make a game out of it where we all try to find him. Maybe we could call the game, "Where's Waldo?" Wouldn't that be fun?
> View attachment 1527939









lol a little blurry


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that what you're seeing. I've got the full blown pic but it looks crappy compared to the original. I'll try editing it.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2011)

Well that sucks. Now it's not funny anymore, if it ever was, so as the legendary Gilda Radner would say......................................................"Never mind"

So how bout some pron?


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Apr 1, 2011)

finally got my 600 going in my 2x3 closet. temps between 78-83 at the hottest. not too bad.


----------



## Green Shark (Apr 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Shark, I'm curious. When you say day thirty three of flowering, do you mean day thirty three of 12/12 or day thirty three when you could see they have started to switch from vegging to flower?


It is on the 33rd day of 12/12.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> lol a little blurry


LMAO... does anybody else see the bug? i looked at the blurry photo and original like 5 times before i realized whatr was going on.  ye aa ah-


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2011)

I see waldo! You should sell that idea duchie! I bet it would make millions! 

he looks like a crab spider or something... right at the top of the "cross" of the plant. btw I like the way that plant looks


----------



## budolskie (Apr 1, 2011)

can any one tell me whats up with these leaves ends seem to be going yellowy brown and crisping up and tonight is the last night of there 4th week 12/12 which a cut down an hour each night from 18


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Morning peeps, hope you are all good. Got some re-potting to do this morning, it's a lovely day and we are supposedly getting nice weather again. Lets hope, will post up some pics later on. Have a great weekend,

Peace, DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 2, 2011)

well glad to see you up DST! haha im off to bed, have a good day buddy!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2011)

Doh! I just realized what you did there billcollector. I thought that's what you guys where seeing. So I guess there's already a book series out there already called "Where's Waldo". Huh, who knew? Well I'll just have to change it up a bit and make it a little more Ganja friendly and try something like, "Eh mon, you be tellin me where dat Waldo be at?"


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

possible magnesium deficiency at a guess. slight yellowing from outter leaves.


budolskie said:


> can any one tell me whats up with these leaves ends seem to be going yellowy brown and crisping up and tonight is the last night of there 4th week 12/12 which a cut down an hour each night from 18


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Heat, the real killer of plants in our hobby, in my humble opinion. From what I have read, with regular seeds, the environment plays a role in determining sex and heat tends to produce more males. It is also from what I have read the third week of veg in which the seed determines its sex. Of course with known female clones this does not apply. However, heat, what I consider excessive heat, mid to upper eighties, will slow down the growth of your plants. Above eighty the stomata, their sweat glands so to speak, close and the plants transpiration process slows trying to conserve water. Just a little tidbit about heat to think over.


Thanks for that bit of info HU, I'll have to put that in my notes. I got the light running at night to help with the heat and after I woke up this morning the light had been on for nine hours and it's only 83 degrees. I can live with that just as long as the trend stays the same. I'll only have to deal with it for two weeks max.

Peace bro.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

Dutchie, I have a problem with waldo, I see two of him in that pic. Is one an imposter? Will the real waldo...please stand up.

Does anyone else see two waldos'?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2011)

No, there's only one. So tell us HU, do you still see two? 

Edit. By the way, no need to steal ideas from other places now. There already is a game show on T.V, a very old one, maybe that's where you're getting it from, and they use the line, "Will the real [blank], please stand up". Let's try to keep it original please.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

Budolskie, what's your humidity level and what strain are you running? I had severe problems with lack of humidity with my arjan's haze, a sativa. It seems some sativas like HIGH humidity, sixty to eighty percent range, which makes me extremely uncomfortable about the possibility of mold. That plant lost leaves like it was nobody's business and I have read where strains like neville's haze will drop almost all of its fan leaves when flowering. It's just a thought, diagnosing plant problems is not my strong point, sorry.

Shark, thanks they look great for that amount of time, nice job.

My babies will finish week four of 12/12 today. Time for my weekly update which I'll get up later.

Well fellas' I gotta tell ya'll, my last few fridays have been great. I have been getting acquainted with a young lady that I think might actually fit my insanity, which is saying something for an old dog like me. She comes over and the first thing we do is get some coffee going and then roll a doobie and start the smoking session. I'm fifty eight, she is thirty three soon to be thirty four and has more on the ball than woman who are ten years older, she's a keeper in my book. I can honestly say in all my years on this earth, I've never met another like her.

The birds are singing and it's another beautiful morning in florida.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow HU, you're a real ladies man. I only say that because I've seen you post Lady Reports like this before. You like them younger I see, but better yet, they like them older. Good show old man.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn HU. Does she golf too?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

duchieman said:


> No, there's only one. So tell us HU, do you still see two?
> 
> Edit. By the way, no need to steal ideas from other places now. There already is a game show on T.V, a very old one, maybe that's where you're getting it from, and they use the line, "Will the real [blank], please stand up". Let's try to keep it original please.


Yeah, the show is called what's my line...and if you guys only see one waldo, I'm wondering why? We all see the waldo at the three point junction of the stem but how about the waldo to his left and down a little bit? See him hiding there between the leaves? He's orange too with black spots. See him?

Anywho, here is my weekly update of the girls at the end of week four of 12/12.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

Ladies man? Me? I am a freaking hermit not a lady's man. The previous one was my ex and she was only here a month and gone. This one fell into my lap. One of the guys at work kept telling me he has a friend who is really cool and at the moment isn't currently dating anyone and I think you two would make a good couple, you're both crazy. So I hooked up with this crazy woman and starting talking to her over the computer and a couple of weeks later we started down the path of, who knows?

Shanker old buddy, I don't think she golfs but she was imitating a golf swing and it looked pretty good to me and if I don't get back out there soon it's going to be too hot to play again for months and months. I'm jonesing, I need to hit the ball and chase it, smoke, hit it again, chase it again and smoke some more. Now that's golfing.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Yeah, the show is called what's my line...and if you guys only see one waldo, I'm wondering why? We all see the waldo at the three point junction of the stem but how about the waldo to his left and down a little bit? See him hiding there between the leaves? He's orange too with black spots. See him?
> 
> Anywho, here is my weekly update of the girls at the end of week four of 12/12.


Sorry bout that HU, I guess my sarcasm makes sense in my twisted and stoned mind but not so much in text. Just trying to poke fun at your age. Looks like you got 13 years on me, so old enough to be my dad, I guess. Anyway nice plants for 4 weeks. Are these 8 week strains? I just put my organic mix together the other day, as much as I could right now, will have to supplement some nutes soon though, and I'm looking to see improvement in these plants. For my mix, and I should say thanks to everyone here that helped guide me, I used 2 parts coir, 1 part sphagnum, 1 part perlite, fish bone meal and mychorrizae. In the water I used to soak the coir bricks I added molasses to feed the mych's. 

Yes I see what your seeing too. Not a Waldo though, just some anomaly. So far there's only Waldo, but I am looking for a Wanda.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 2, 2011)

DST said:


> possible magnesium deficiency at a guess. slight yellowing from outter leaves.


that would be my guess too, I give my girls full str feedings of cal mag after week 3.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2011)

Heads Up

I too have noticed that sativa's are more inclined to eat their fan leaves, but that can usually be corrected by supplimenting their diet with cal/mg at the first sign of yellowing or when they go into bloom.
Your ladies are looking good, and the other one is sounding good.


cof


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 2, 2011)

plus rep for identifying the skunk pheno. this seed is from the seedsman skunk 10 pack.
12/12 perpetual grow. nothing but a 12/12 is used. flouros and eye 600 mix.
83 days old from the time seed got wet. i took 2 clones (im no clone expert) to make feminized seeds. i got pics of that too. in my journals in my link. ON WITH THE PORN


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Ladies man? Me? I am a freaking hermit not a lady's man. The previous one was my ex and she was only here a month and gone. This one fell into my lap. One of the guys at work kept telling me he has a friend who is really cool and at the moment isn't currently dating anyone and I think you two would make a good couple, you're both crazy. So I hooked up with this crazy woman and starting talking to her over the computer and a couple of weeks later we started down the path of, who knows?
> 
> Shanker old buddy, I don't think she golfs but she was imitating a golf swing and it looked pretty good to me and if I don't get back out there soon it's going to be too hot to play again for months and months. I'm jonesing, I need to hit the ball and chase it, smoke, hit it again, chase it again and smoke some more. Now that's golfing.


 weird.. all the golfers i know are stoners.  wait... everybody i know is a stoner... could be something there.... nope i lost it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2011)

dope and golf is like . . . . . . .




Wait, what? I forget.


It's going to hit a high of 50 here today. The last dirty snow piles should be gone. My course should open up in ten days or so. I can't wait. I've got new wedges, my dues are paid, life is good!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

duchieman said:


> No, there's only one. So tell us HU, do you still see two?
> 
> Edit. By the way, no need to steal ideas from other places now. There already is a game show on T.V, a very old one, maybe that's where you're getting it from, and they use the line, "Will the real [blank], please stand up". Let's try to keep it original please.


When I hear read that, all i can hear in my head is the beginning of the song " May I have your attention please"


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> I too have noticed that sativa's are more inclined to eat their fan leaves, but that can usually be corrected by supplimenting their diet with cal/mg at the first sign of yellowing or when they go into bloom.
> Your ladies are looking good, and the other one is sounding good.
> ...


So thats whats wrong with all of my Acapulco's... They have been giving me so much trouble... and I really didnt know why, I just figured it was bad genetics...


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> I too have noticed that sativa's are more inclined to eat their fan leaves, but that can usually be corrected by supplimenting their diet with cal/mg at the first sign of yellowing or when they go into bloom.
> Your ladies are looking good, and the other one is sounding good.
> ...


cof thanks, I am a happy man at the moment, life is good. Got some new beans in mind I'm going to look over and hope to place an order tomorrow. After being on here for so long I got pot on the brain most of the time and of course the never ending quest for the perfect plant is such luscious torture. It also doesn't help when you are about to run out and get on here and everywhere you look, bud porn staring you in the face, damn near dripping on you. No it doesn't help at all.



andrewcovetsall said:


> weird.. all the golfers i know are stoners.  wait... everybody i know is a stoner... could be something there.... nope i lost it.


Correct me if I'm wrong here but I think you are trying to make a point, but I'll be dipped in poop if I can figure out what it is?



shnkrmn said:


> dope and golf is like . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is good and it will get better when you get to hit those new wedges...that is if they work. It is an absolutely gorgeous day today, I should be out there playing, it's seventy four and sunny with a nice breeze. That's right guys it's almost summer here in florida, we just about hit ninety a few times already and we have a few mid to upper eighty days coming up next week. When most of you guys get around to actually enjoying spring, I'll be here in the southeast suffering from the heat and humidity.

Duchie, no offense was taken at all about the what's my line comment. I'll even take it a step further. When I watched that show, it was one of three channels on tv...and they were all black and white. I was surprised you knew the show, that kind of told me you were entering into the relic stage of life. That is the only thing I dislike about the written word in this kind of format, so much gets lost in translation since you can't attach a tone of voice to written words. I would love to be able to hear some of the sarcasm behind some of the comments. Not so much on here, but I am a sarcastic ass to the bone.

I walk into these peoples' house one morning to paint. I hear a little of the conversation going on and immediately 'get' I can fuck with these people. So the first thing I say to the lady is, " are you the crazy lady who lives here everyone is talking about"? I thought she was going to shit herself from laughing. Moments like that make my day.

A strain huntin' I'm a goin'. Later guys. I'll post up my choices after they are made.

Edit. Daggone stoners can never remember anything. cof, I give my plants cal-mag and liquid karma once a week at this point.

And for whoever it was who asked, no these are not eight week strains. The earliest I am thinking ten and maybe thirteen for a couple?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy weekend 600ers. Just poppin' in to say hey. What a busy week... glad to see everyone is doing well here. Keep the pr0n a rollin'


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

Did someone just mention about stoners not remembering? I think I read it recently?

So for all the interested parties for the second generation lemon skunks and white widows, here are some current pics taken this morning. There is also casey jones, DPQ and something else from one of the seed fairies in there.

They are four weeks old today. Most of them have been fimmed and some are tied down here and there. I should have taken a picture of his hoods. I can hole my hand right up to the glass and keep it there they are so cool. Some of these plants are no more than four inches from the lenses. He uses AiroFlow hoods from htg. They are huge and amazingly cool. That will be my next upgrade to my garden.

Now I'm going strain hunting.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

Evening gents, or afternoon I guess to most of the 600. So here's my Malawi for HeadsUp, she smells great mate, very fruity, tropical almost. Can't wait for her to finish......dum de dumb...whenever that will be.


yummy.


Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2011)

Hellll yes, DST. Some people use lighters to show scale-- you use rugby balls lmao. + rep brother


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> cof thanks, I am a happy man at the moment, life is good. Got some new beans in mind I'm going to look over and hope to place an order tomorrow. After being on here for so long I got pot on the brain most of the time and of course the never ending quest for the perfect plant is such luscious torture. It also doesn't help when you are about to run out and get on here and everywhere you look, bud porn staring you in the face, damn near dripping on you. No it doesn't help at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good. Now that that's clear we can get on with it then. Also, thought I'd highlight that word "entering". That was me asking that. My Jackhammers seem to take that long just to show themselves. Again, I'm looking for differences now in growth with this new mix and the mycho.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Guys and Gals, 

Just wanted to bring a little topic to your attention that I have just been reading about. Stil to do some more readying.

Today when I was checking things out in my greenhouse I noticed I had some white worms wriggling around in some of the pots. Now being that I use the same soil for my ladies I checked it out. I compost and it seems it is common to get Pot Worms (I just got earth worms from the park outside for my compost heap). Perhaps they have come from soil I have bought. Anyway, it seems they are not a bad thing and eat the fertilizer and release nutrients to the plants. Heres a links to chew on...

http://www.allaboutworms.com/pot-worms-classic-soil-inhabitants

And I see someone else had a post a couple of year back about it...

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/176129-small-white-worms-soil.html

Peace, back to me wine and bong...

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;_oVz4aI_wNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oVz4aI_wNc[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive got some little ones in seed starters, and I want to know if anyone has a recomendation for soil. I will be putting them under the big 600 in the sky directly into the earth. Before that they will be in my veg area, and I dont want any critters from the soil sticking around in there. If i need to make a mix and sterilize it, I will. Thanks to all the bean fairys that helped.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks DST. She is a wonderful smelling girl. I hope you enjoy her.

From delicious seeds I will be purchasing Critical+/Kali Mist and from DNA genetics, sweet haze. The first is an 80/20 sativa and the second a 90/10 sativa dominant strain. My buddy will be purchasing from white label seeds, super skunk. World of Seeds, landrace colombian gold and from Barney's farm, tangerine dream. So we get all the ufo freebies and some nice beans from a promo offer from emerald triangle seeds I think it is. They have very nice descriptions of their strains and even give info on what they like on some of them as far as nutes. They even recommend to make sure you use extra calcium and magnesium on some of the strains. Check em' out on the attitude.

Well boys it's official. I got the word from on high today. When my friend that is a female returns from her week in the mountains for her vacation, I'll be doing the horizontal bop with her. Did I mention this morning I'm a happy man? Correction, I'm ecstatic. What a difference several hours makes. Seventeen days and counting, let the commencement ceremonies begin.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2011)

What I notice about using mycorrhizae, the plants develop a much more intense feeder root system. I have five plants going in three gallon smart pots. The killing fields is not yet up to par with the rest, she still has another week or so to hit full flower. Even taking that into account. I'm giving my girls almost two gallons of liquids a day. Four of my plants have hit full flower and will continue that way for anther couple/few weeks before they start to slow up on their intake requirements. With smart pots, you can actually see the roots starting to show on the outside of the pots where they have grown into the wall of the pot and spread. It almost looks like a dried up sweat stain, you know how clothes get those white rings when sweat dries on them. It's almost time to give them another couple of gallons of mycorr and a couple of days after the mycorr I give them a drink with molasses in it to feed the bacteria in the mycorr to help it reproduce and put out even more bacteria.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2011)

Heads Up
As they pointed out, some wenches are cal/mg whores. Just feed them more frequently than once a week, like every other watering...just a suggestion.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks DST. She is a wonderful smelling girl. I hope you enjoy her.
> 
> From delicious seeds I will be purchasing Critical+/Kali Mist and from DNA genetics, sweet haze. The first is an 80/20 sativa and the second a 90/10 sativa dominant strain. My buddy will be purchasing from white label seeds, super skunk. World of Seeds, landrace colombian gold and from Barney's farm, tangerine dream. So we get all the ufo freebies and some nice beans from a promo offer from emerald triangle seeds I think it is. They have very nice descriptions of their strains and even give info on what they like on some of them as far as nutes. They even recommend to make sure you use extra calcium and magnesium on some of the strains. Check em' out on the attitude.
> 
> Well boys it's official. I got the word from on high today. When my friend that is a female returns from her week in the mountains for her vacation, I'll be doing the horizontal bop with her. Did I mention this morning I'm a happy man? Correction, I'm ecstatic. What a difference several hours makes. Seventeen days and counting, let the commencement ceremonies begin.


I was looking at that landrace Columbian too. I'm very interested in that one. So this one is for your good news.

ONE MORE TIME!
[video=youtube;J40rLaARx00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J40rLaARx00[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I was looking at that landrace Columbian too. I'm very interested in that one. So this one is for your good news.
> 
> ONE MORE TIME!
> [video=youtube;J40rLaARx00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J40rLaARx00[/video]


Almost done bro, Gotta do the top hem on 6 and they can get boxed up.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to get some cal/mag, and some pk 13/14... Always nutes and stuff to buy. I will be doing a couple of the Emerald Triangle strains in my next run (after the one going into flowering in the next few days), should be nice. Maybe with using the trinity from roots organics the cal/mag issue won't be a an issue at all. But we will see. Almost done trimming up my girls, got half of the Sweet Afghani Delicious to trim and Im done. Then in about 2 weeks and another week after that I have a couple clones to trim up. The work is never done but at least its meaningful work. A question for the 600 and anyone who has grown the DOG Kush... How is the yield on those ladies? Another? How does she take to being topped as I have come to like Uncle Bens topping method for 4 tops as sometimes it makes 6 which is extra nice. Final? on the DOG Kush whats the smell and flavor like? I will figure all of this out on my own here soon but I figured I would inquire some info from you fellow 600 watters that have grown her out. Thanks in advance. Take care Club 600.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2011)

In my world , this applies to all strains encountered so far! My world being watery and lacking in basic plant chemistry essesntials, lol.



curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> As they pointed out, some wenches are cal/mg whores. Just feed them more frequently than once a week, like every other watering...just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 2, 2011)

Repost from a thread I started but figured I would share with you folks as well.

So I planted a Paradise Seeds Sensi Star, Kannabia Smile, T.H. Seeds Chocolate Chunk, and a DNA Genetics KushBerry and all 4 took off no problem. Weird thing is the Sensi Star Sprouted 2 plants. Before anyone says "did you accidentally put 2 seeds in there?" I will answer, there is no way I put 2 in.

Anyway, here are a couple pics of it. I separated them a little bit but looking to see if anyone has input on what to think of this.

View attachment 1529461View attachment 1529462View attachment 1529463View attachment 1529464View attachment 1529470

Anyway, here are a couple pics from my grow so I don't appear as too much of a newb with my low post count...


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 2, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Repost from a thread I started but figured I would share with you folks as well.
> 
> So I planted a Paradise Seeds Sensi Star, Kannabia Smile, T.H. Seeds Chocolate Chunk, and a DNA Genetics KushBerry and all 4 took off no problem. Weird thing is the Sensi Star Sprouted 2 plants. Before anyone says "did you accidentally put 2 seeds in there?" I will answer, there is no way I put 2 in.
> 
> ...


def not a noob..... on another point, MY DREAM GROW ROOM!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I agree, that doesn't just happen, I know that now! Very nice medheadgrw, love those tangerine pistils, reminds me of creamscicles, Yum! Well can't do anything about the size but I'm working on the kick.

White Widow day 56 12/12.View attachment 1529780View attachment 1529781View attachment 1529782

Cheers, Duchie.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> . A question for the 600 and anyone who has grown the DOG Kush...
> How is the yield on those ladies?
> Another?
> How does she take to being topped as I have come to like Uncle Bens topping method for 4 tops as sometimes it makes 6 which is extra nice.
> Final? on the DOG Kush whats the smell and flavor like?


Yield = Great, a lot better than the OG.
Topping Supercropping LST = you can do it all, the more the better. I don't top I supercrop and LST.
Smell= Fuelly Earthy smell with sweet and cumin undertones. Real dankness. lol


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 3, 2011)

Heads up, andrewcovesall, Ducieman, medhead Looking very pro at the mo.
DST, Just wow thats a meaty ol thing ya got there. Thats not a kids rugby ball is it?
Joke, Very fat indeed


----------



## indecline (Apr 3, 2011)

heres a little sample of my recent harvest. only chopped a couple of chronic and thats the sativa blue cheese in the back... (had to be tied to the walls of my tent because it couldnt hold the weight. lanky bastard.

probably could have gone another 4 weeks to have its full potency but i hadnt planned for her so she had to come down at week 8. probably about 20 percent brown pistols so it was on its way. just wont be strong as it should.
smells awesome though. ususally when i have started to dry out my bud it has a crappy smell but the blue cheese holds is minty berryness the whole way through. cant wait to hit a bong from her later on.




threw her back into re-veg after harvest. along with my 6 chronic seedlings and 12 exodus cheese cuts that are rooting. pics soon.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 3, 2011)

Duchie, here ya' go my man. Notice the lighter shade of black on the pots, that is what the roots do as they grow into the side walls, it looks like sweat stains from the outside. And here are a couple of nug shots.

And yes, I still have one mh and one hps burning. I switch the plants every week from light to light and my killing fields is in between the two lights getting red and blue light.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Yield = Great, a lot better than the OG.
> Topping Supercropping LST = you can do it all, the more the better. I don't top I supercrop and LST.
> Smell= Fuelly Earthy smell with sweet and cumin undertones. Real dankness. lol


 Thanks DST, for the info and the beans, you are just fucking awesome man. So I was looking through your photo albums and found that the DOG Kushs real name is actually Divit OG Kush...Where did that name came from? Either way she looks like a real indica beauty and I cant wait to grow her out, hopefully I will have those beans planted within the next week.


----------



## indecline (Apr 3, 2011)

does anyone know a decent seed bank i could buy DOG? feel like im missing out on this strain.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, here ya' go my man. Notice the lighter shade of black on the pots, that is what the roots do as they grow into the side walls, it looks like sweat stains from the outside. And here are a couple of nug shots.
> 
> And yes, I still have one mh and one hps burning. I switch the plants every week from light to light and my killing fields is in between the two lights getting red and blue light.


Hey HU, thanks for taking the time to post those. I'm really looking forward using them. I've seen lots of info on them but it was when I read an entirely unrelated to the pots article about the benefits of pruning roots, particularly air pruning, which I know these do naturally. I think that's when I was sold. I'm pretty sure I made a good choice and looking forward to proving it. What are those two pron shots of, they look like my White Widows?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

indecline said:


> does anyone know a decent seed bank i could buy DOG? feel like im missing out on this strain.


 No bank on those ones indecline. You have to put a couple of blunts under your pillow and hope it's the DOG fairy that visits.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 3, 2011)

kandy kush


70 days old from wet seed. 12/12. nft, gh nutes at 900 ppm
and of course the 600 eye


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2011)

Good morning, good day, good evening 600-ers!

I have *WAYYYYY* too much time on my hands.............







Peace!


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thanks DST, for the info and the beans, you are just fucking awesome man. So I was looking through your photo albums and found that the DOG Kushs real name is actually Divit OG Kush...Where did that name came from? Either way she looks like a real indica beauty and I cant wait to grow her out, hopefully I will have those beans planted within the next week.


Hehe, you have been doing your home work (that's what the D in DST stands for) It's the nickname for the town I lived in when I was young, were I had my first smoke as well!



indecline said:


> does anyone know a decent seed bank i could buy DOG? feel like im missing out on this strain.





duchieman said:


> No bank on those ones indecline. You have to put a couple of blunts under your pillow and hope it's the DOG fairy that visits.


There will be a seedbank selling this. ITS COMING VERY SOON!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good morning, good day, good evening 600-ers!
> 
> I have WAYYYYY too much time on my hands.............
> 
> ...


ahahahaha, that's brilliant brother Doob, made my afternoon.....oooops, better get back to my sugo sauce.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

DST said:


> There will be a seedbank selling this. ITS COMING VERY SOON!!!!


This is excellent news!


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

I need help with my grow..

I was told for a 4'10"x7'8" I should use at least 1 1000w or 2 600w lights.
How many plants should I be able to fit in this?
View attachment 1530548


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

Def at least 2 x 600, I would even suggest getting 2 x 600 HPS and 1 600 MH, I run a 2:1 mix and enjoy the results. Let us know what you decide, we always welcome another 600 fan. Oh, and we generally all agree that 600watters are more efficient that its bigger brother the 1k'er, but then even me saying that is openig a can of worms, lol. peace, dst


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

I am just hoping for a nice setup that will last.
Ive also heard 2 1000w's if vented properly will bring great success.

I also want to know if I should just do like 6-10 plants.
Also, should I just buy big healthy clones and bud them once they root?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> I need help with my grow..
> 
> I was told for a 4'10"x7'8" I should use at least 1 1000w or 2 600w lights.
> How many plants should I be able to fit in this?
> View attachment 1530548


If it were me I'd do 2 6's, at least. I think some might agree your nearing 3, I don't know for sure. How many plants is a wide open question that depends on a lot. Can you rotate this for height of 7'8"? What is it, a room, tent...?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a collage of how I did the painting:


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

Its actually a Shappell S4000 Ice shanty 
I have an attachment that raises the height to 7' if needed.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Its actually a Shappell S4000 Ice shanty
> I have an attachment that raises the height to 7' if needed.


 Ice shanty, as in fishing hut? Apologies if I'm confused?

Edit. Never mind Kyle, I fixed my Google finger and now see what your talking about. That's a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ice shanty, as in fishing hut? Apologies if I'm confused?
> 
> Edit. Never mind Kyle, I fixed my Google finger and now see what your talking about. That's a pretty cool idea.


Certainly won't need to air cool the hoods lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Certainly won't need to air cool the hoods lmao


Haha, hell, throw 8 600's in there!


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

so is that going to be a nice little budding station?

im a new grower and am accepting all advice.

I reallllly want to know if zero-veg is worth it.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> cof thanks, I am a happy man at the moment, life is good. Got some new beans in mind I'm going to look over and hope to place an order tomorrow. After being on here for so long I got pot on the brain most of the time and of course the never ending quest for the perfect plant is such luscious torture. It also doesn't help when you are about to run out and get on here and everywhere you look, bud porn staring you in the face, damn near dripping on you. No it doesn't help at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy buds batman. I go away for a few days and Heads up is multi quoting. What is the world coming to?

Lot's of great bud shots from everyone... and some nice veg shots too. Props to the 600. I'll update the jungle in a bit. It's insanity.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> so is that going to be a nice little budding station?
> 
> im a new grower and am accepting all advice.
> 
> I reallllly want to know if zero-veg is worth it.


del66666 has an interesting thread on 12/12 from seeds (zero-veg):

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html*

Hope it helps. 
Peace!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, here ya' go my man. Notice the lighter shade of black on the pots, that is what the roots do as they grow into the side walls, it looks like sweat stains from the outside. And here are a couple of nug shots.
> 
> And yes, I still have one mh and one hps burning. I switch the plants every week from light to light and my killing fields is in between the two lights getting red and blue light.


HU the sweat stains you are seein on the smart pots is salt build up usually.


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> del66666 has an interesting thread on 12/12 from seeds (zero-veg):
> 
> *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html*
> 
> ...


Thanks but I am licensed and am going to be purchasing clones to grow with.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello 600.
1 full week of flower...
plants are drinking almost 5 gallons every other day...
the root shot is one of the Corleone's...


View attachment 1530674View attachment 1530675


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Thanks but I am licensed and am going to be purchasing clones to grow with.


The concept is the same.
With clones you'll be ahead of the curve than if you were to grow from seeds with zero veg.
Just thought you might like to see what can be done with minimal vegetative growth.
Peace


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> The concept is the same.
> With clones you'll be ahead of the curve than if you were to grow from seeds with zero veg.
> Just thought you might like to see what can be done with minimal vegetative growth.
> Peace


Thanks man, Ill check it out.

But if I go about it from clone, wont there potentially be more yield?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Thanks man, Ill check it out.
> 
> But if I go about it from clone, wont there potentially be more yield?


If grown properly, yes. 
I haven't done any zero-veg grows, but I was amazed at what del66666 is able to do with seeds with nothing but 12/12.
Healthy clones should do a bit better.
If not better, then possibly just less time to mature once flowering starts, so you can get more grows in per year, which will yield you more meds than you might get starting with seeds.
It also keeps the plants small so you can pack them into a small space, or fill out a larger space with more plants to harvest each grow.
And, of course, with clones you definitely have females, where seed grows can be any ratio of male to female depending on the luck of the draw.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 3, 2011)

My grow is zero-veg from clone. It's totally worth it (depending on your goals; mine is to grow lots and lots of cannabis) 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op-8.html#post5518342


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 3, 2011)

zero-veg


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> My grow is zero-veg from clone. It's totally worth it (depending on your goals; mine is to grow lots and lots of cannabis)
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op-8.html#post5518342


Thanks dude, sweet


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> My grow is zero-veg from clone. It's totally worth it (depending on your goals; mine is to grow lots and lots of cannabis)
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op-8.html#post5518342


/\ word! 
That's what you're looking for.


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> zero-veg


So is that 11 or 12 plants? How big is that area and how much light are you using for those?


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 3, 2011)

11 plants, I think the tray is 22 x 30 or so. I spends some time under one 600 and then under a 1000 to finish. If I have three trays going, the ripest one goes under the 1K.


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 3, 2011)

Those look nice, how much you plan on getting off of those?


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 3, 2011)

I tend to think that zero veg is a good technique if ya wanna build a collection of different strains in a short time. Never done it myself. Definetly if i had a lot of strains to get through which i do. lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 3, 2011)

For sure, also a great way to pump out some SOG. I'm leaning towards doing this in the fall. I'm sick of messing with dirt!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

It is still less than a year for me, unbelievable when I think about it, but I haven't really started producing anything mentionable until lately. That's partly because I've had bad luck with males and because of reluctance on my part to not get too far ahead of myself. At first I did long vegges only to find those males and piss myself off, or end up with an unsatisfactory finish. None a waste of time in my opinion, for all the experience I've gotten from it, but I also had some luxury and time to deal with where you may not. I've been trying to do the same thing that I did with wine, but without the SEXFACTOR, and that is to build up my reserve quickly with 2 to 3 times what I need to produce to fill my consumption, then back off. I've pondered the full closet, single run type grow, but since decided I couldn't limit my desire for variety. I've been smoking the unknown strain from the same unknown source for too long now because someone else controls my choice. I think I've definitely decided on smaller perpetual grows, but if i did want to do a full tent run I think I'd expand. HMMM? This is a luxury that you can have right now Kyle, simply by dividing and concurring. 

If I could put it in a nutshell and redo it this is it. I would go all femmed seed and start to grow enough to fill my pockets, followed by my choice regular seed a few weeks behind, and I wouldn't be so nervous and reluctant to plant extra seed. I'm saying seed because I don't have the ability to get clones, unless I grow them myself, and I'd rather make seed if I'm dealing with males. Why let them waste my time is how I feel. To fill my needs I'm trying to shoot for 2+ oz a month. I can easily do that perpetually with my one 600 in my m2 and I'm trying to get to be at 10 cured at all times. Everything else is gravy. So there's my ramble, hope it made sense and you or someone got something from it. 

Duchie


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 3, 2011)

Duchie, I think the first pic is one of the smaller buds of the Hericules and the other is the Blackjack. I cannot express how happy I am with this grow so far. The hericules is a cross of herijuana x shack. Shack is sannies jack herer crossed with shiva, that and the herijuana x big white look like they are going to be really nice producers. I have no info on the herijuana/big white, it was a freebie. I'm into week five of 12/12 and starting to lose some lower fan leaves and some others are starting to yellow so I've given them a nice healthy dose of grow nutes. I will continue to give them some grow nutes for a couple of weeks along with their other flowering nutes. I've also stepped up the cal-mag usage, we'll see what it does cof, although it's going to be hard to tell since I'm also giving them some N so which is actually doing what?

You like that jig? I am actually occasionally using the multi-quote. I am a big time offender of not using it and posting several posts in a row. Now stop bothering me so I can finish this page and answer something else separately on the next page. Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> HU the sweat stains you are seein on the smart pots is salt build up usually.


Normally I would agree with you collector, however the leaves show no signs of salt buildup in the soil. A lot of times what people perceive to be nute burn or some kind of defiencey when their leaves start to dry and crinkle from the tips inward, is salt buildup and it shows its effects on the leaves.



Kyle Willey said:


> Thanks man, Ill check it out.
> 
> But if I go about it from clone, wont there potentially be more yield?


From clone you already have a mature plant so it only seems to make sense you can get a bigger yield in a shorter time than with seed.



shnkrmn said:


> My grow is zero-veg from clone. It's totally worth it (depending on your goals; mine is to grow lots and lots of cannabis)
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/361515-my-perpetual-zero-veg-op-8.html#post5518342


And you sir do it about as well as I've seen it done on here. You have your shit down for what you are trying to accomplish. 



duchieman said:


> It is still less than a year for me, unbelievable when I think about it, but I haven't really started producing anything mentionable until lately. That's partly because I've had bad luck with males and because of reluctance on my part to not get too far ahead of myself. At first I did long vegges only to find those males and piss myself off, or end up with an unsatisfactory finish. None a waste of time in my opinion, for all the experience I've gotten from it, but I also had some luxury and time to deal with where you may not. I've been trying to do the same thing that I did with wine, but without the SEXFACTOR, and that is to build up my reserve quickly with 2 to 3 times what I need to produce to fill my consumption, then back off. I've pondered the full closet, single run type grow, but since decided I couldn't limit my desire for variety. I've been smoking the unknown strain from the same unknown source for too long now because someone else controls my choice. I think I've definitely decided on smaller perpetual grows, but if i did want to do a full tent run I think I'd expand. HMMM? This is a luxury that you can have right now Kyle, simply by dividing and concurring.
> 
> If I could put it in a nutshell and redo it this is it. I would go all femmed seed and start to grow enough to fill my pockets, followed by my choice regular seed a few weeks behind, and I wouldn't be so nervous and reluctant to plant extra seed. I'm saying seed because I don't have the ability to get clones, unless I grow them myself, and I'd rather make seed if I'm dealing with males. Why let them waste my time is how I feel. To fill my needs I'm trying to shoot for 2+ oz a month. I can easily do that perpetually with my one 600 in my m2 and I'm trying to get to be at 10 cured at all times. Everything else is gravy. So there's my ramble, hope it made sense and you or someone got something from it.
> 
> Duchie


I smell ya' duchie. I guess it's been about two and a half years for me and I did some of the same things you have done and came to the same conclusions. I just ordered some new beans this mornning...and like the stoner I am, the choices I said I had made, changed. Instead of the dna sweet haze, I went with their chocolope and from delicious seeds, critical+/kali mist. Sativa DOMINANT baby and all feminized. I'm lucky enough to be working most of the time so I can afford to spend a couple of hundred dollars on beans every once in a while. I might kick the bucket tomorrow so I'm done wasting what time I do have left growing males and wasting soil. Every feminized bean that I have germinated has grown into a female, no seeds and great yields, at least from the sativa dominant strains I've grown. This grow, other than the blackjack are all feminized beans of sannies and I'm real pleased so far. One of the things that makes our hobby great, there is no real wrongs as long as you learn and nothing is written in stone that says you have to do it this way. To each their own...

which brings me to this...

Kyle, two six hundreds will give you much better coverage than a single one thousand and as dst mentioned, two hps to one mh is ideal for flowering if you can control the heat from three lights in your set-up. As to how much of what method of growing is best, that you will decide with some experience. I like to grow full size plants, not monsters but nice plants. I use three gallon smart pots, two lights and I like to have six plants going. Any more and they really start getting squeezed for room. I'm not trying to grow single cola plants with one huge top bud. I supercrop my plants to slow down the top growth while giving the side growth a chance to catch up with the tops, it makes for a better more even canopy. I like growing from seed, I like watching the whole process take place and after all this time still enjoy seeing a plant in veg. Keep growing and eventually you'll figure out what you like. I don't like watering twenty plants every day, it becomes a pain in the arse to me and stops being fun. Good luck.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, I think the first pic is one of the smaller buds of the Hericules and the other is the Blackjack. I cannot express how happy I am with this grow so far. The hericules is a cross of herijuana x shack. Shack is sannies jack herer crossed with shiva, that and the herijuana x big white look like they are going to be really nice producers. I have no info on the herijuana/big white, it was a freebie. I'm into week five of 12/12 and starting to lose some lower fan leaves and some others are starting to yellow so I've given them a nice healthy dose of grow nutes. I will continue to give them some grow nutes for a couple of weeks along with their other flowering nutes. I've also stepped up the cal-mag usage, we'll see what it does cof, although it's going to be hard to tell since I'm also giving them some N so which is actually doing what?
> 
> You like that jig? I am actually occasionally using the multi-quote. I am a big time offender of not using it and posting several posts in a row. Now stop bothering me so I can finish this page and answer something else separately on the next page. Old habits are hard to break.


Very nice Heads Up, I'm happy with what's going on with my Sannie gear too. My Jack Hammer is day 71 of 12/12 and starting to fatten up nicely. The lower buds are fat with seed and I'm not sure if I should harvest them soon or leave them. I'm a little paranoid they'll open and drop. Anyway those are questions I have for the breeders. My Extrema are doing very nice too, although they don't seem to be fans of topping. At least the girls aren't. I have two female and two male, both at day 43 12/12 with only 7 days veg. I spared the other one I was going to cull, if you recall (did you catch it? ), but I'm still set on my first choice. Then there's the two Cheeseberry Haze Fems, same timeline, and they love topping and doing great. My last two Jack Hammers are doing fantastic as well with one finally confirmed female today, they take a long time to show their girls, and I'm confident the other is too. In fact I'm really hoping because the other one, though a lighter green, is really nice looking, with almost a gold velvety appearance. Also if you recall, the the other day in fact (kaboom, splash), I burnt 4 Heri seedlings really bad? Well the other 4 I replaced them with, I just checked on and found 2 out, 1 peeking out and the other we'll see. One of the ones that are out has it's casing right over it's head pretty firmly. I'll have to watch that one. So that wraps up my Sannies but I have to mention my Afghani's, which are doing awesome, and the confirmed male I was looking for there. The other 4 aren't showing any signs like the first so maybe I'll get real lucky. Any way, not only am I thinking of breeding them with themselves, but also crossing them with the Extremas. Something like Extrema X Afghani and, Afghani X Extrema. 

Anyway, I promise to get some pics up on my thread tonight, even a start, but I do have a question for the 600. I know there is a difference between flowering and 12/12, but if you count by 12/12 and not when you see pre-flowers, which I believe is how you guys determine flower start, how much time would you add to estimate true finish time? I hope I made sense there. Also if you only veg for 7 days, like my Extrema, how do you estimate finish time? Considering its day 43 12/12 it's only been 54 days since I planted them and they're a long way still. I'm starting to think it's better watch and log preflower rather than when you put them in.

Edit. Not to say that you wouldn't know what to do with my seed harvesting problem, ha ha, just trying to keep topics in their right place and not go off track.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2011)

LUMATEKS ARE GARBAGE


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm gonna be a devils advocate here and wonder if that wasn't caused my excessive heat from a loose connection. Sometimes when you think you have it all the way in, it really isn't. I think there's a product out there to help fix your problem (hehe) and help conduct electricity (KY, omg I'm on a roll). Don't let a poor connection and heat friction to ruin your day, get what all the experts get........


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> LUMATEKS ARE GARBAGE


bulb or the whole lumatex that you say is garbage?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Uhm, I think I should apologize to cory for that, even though I meant it in fun I got thinking about how pissed you probably are and you probably didn't need that. So again I apologize and I won't even try to blame it on the Widow I've been smoking.

Duchie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2011)

it had been running fine for 4 months if it was a loose connection i think it would of happened sooner than that


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Not necessarily. It can build up over time depending on the gap. It could have just reached that tipping point. How is the ballast, are you able to test it? Same thing with a nick in copper, it's like a car breaking down on the freeway, restricting flow and causing a hot spot. In this case some of the bridge is out. Here's the first link I found of a forum post asking about socket lube. (Ha ha, I'm sorry I can't help myself tonight) http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/light-bulb-lube-seriously-932/ And actually, whatever you do, make sure it's non conductive, or you'll have a short for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2011)

That sucks, lucky it didnt start a fire!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Actually cory, there's a guy on here, you'll find the link to his thread in my journal, and he's an electrician who answers electrical questions, with much regard for the info he gives and peoples safety. I'd show him that and see what he thinks. I'm subbed there and would be curious to see. Your call man.

Here's that link for anyone interested. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog9865-experienced-electrician-here-answer-any.html


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 3, 2011)

Duchie, I did some reading on sannies site and he says to count day one of flowering when you flip the lights, that is what he does in his breeding program. Generally, I try to let a strain go for a week longer than recommended, so an eight week strain I would let go nine.

Also, I know what you mean about the seed casing, I've had a few die cause I couldn't get it off and when I was reading your problem I thought, the next time that happens I'll keep the seedling misted and put a baggie over it to keep the humidity up to help soften the hull. Maybe that will help the plant to discard it??? I generally just let my beans come through the soil and I put them under light, no humidity domes.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2011)

12/12 from root  they didnt even touch the water till day 5 (rdwc) and thats when they started growing...

Day 3- 12/12






Day 24


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

@ Heads Up.
Yeah, I saw his one grow he did, on the OG site, using this new high end HPS/ballast combo with a funky type bulb and socket, in a really awesome Mammoth tent, also a prototype. Anyway I'm pretty sure he did that grow from seed with no veg, and they were monsters. Killing Fields maybe? I gotta go back and check now. Even to look at that tent again. I know for the Jack Hammer he recommends only 3 weeks veg at most, so if you skip that and go straight 12/12 how much will you shorten your grow by? Would it be 3 weeks or just a portion of that? 

Take my Extrema again. Germed and vegged 11 days. 12/12 for 43 for 54 total. Guessing that they probably still have a month to go, we're at 85 days seed to harvest. Sannies says 56 to 63 plus 21 days veg, your at 84 days. Ad that extra cushion and it looks like same time but of course bigger yield with longer veg. Anyone see a flaw in this math, or maybe know something I don't? Whoa, my brain hurts. I think I better go do some dishes. The misses is home from work soon and I wouldn't want her thinking I was on here all day.


----------



## fatality (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 3, 2011)

Snipey in da pipey!




fatality said:


> View attachment 1531251View attachment 1531250


----------



## fatality (Apr 3, 2011)

all good thing come to those who wait, thats what i have been being told, i shall wait till they are 70 days , then choppey mc. whoppy


----------



## OrezO (Apr 3, 2011)

*I got my 600 about a month ago and I use 2 Kessils purps for supplemental lighting. My plants seem so much happier, what a difference.*​ 
_Here's one my ladies soakin up the rays_​*View attachment 1531249*
_I keep all my bitches in the closet (6 girls)_​


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 3, 2011)

OrezO said:


> *I got my 600 about a month ago and I use 2 Kessils purps for supplemental lighting. My plants seem so much happier, what a difference.*​
> _Here's one my ladies soakin up the rays_​*View attachment 1531249*
> _I keep all my bitches in the closet (6 girls)_​View attachment 1531248


Cool orezo.. Whats them purle lights for ? Are them Uv lights? 

Snap shot of the garden 2wks veg/7wks flower : dogs(from seed) Cheese and Ak47 . few probs here and there , think its under control for now!!

DGD


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 3, 2011)

fatality said:


> View attachment 1531251View attachment 1531250



I bet you are! What strain is that?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

any suggestions on why my plants are pre maturely having receeding hairs? theyre only half way threw there 2nd week of 12/12 and should be having more hairs but the most of them are shriveling up. its not a male in the room cause theres nothing with balls. possibly will need to flush or something.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

Fruity Pebble pheno of my SourDxBlueberry, super short and stocky, no stretch in flower.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> 12/12 from root  they didnt even touch the water till day 5 (rdwc) and thats when they started growing...
> 
> Day 3- 12/12
> 
> ...


Fuckin Dope Whodat. Gonna be some beauts there.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 3, 2011)

well good news all around i found my pollen collection, orig fat puta, skunk 1 and crimson berry dust 
and it looks like some of the fruity puta has made its way into the Skunk 1 x Puta cross i made  this should be interesting hehe


15 days flower


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2011)

oh lawdy! so where was it u mind me asking?


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 3, 2011)

i found it in the bottom of an old DWC bucket that was full of old grow junk, figured i should throw most of the crappy non usables and Bam there they where  moving into my own house soon and cleaning house seems to be like a treasure hunt haha. already have my new setup planned out lol im going all out


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> any suggestions on why my plants are pre maturely having receeding hairs? theyre only half way threw there 2nd week of 12/12 and should be having more hairs but the most of them are shriveling up. its not a male in the room cause theres nothing with balls. possibly will need to flush or something.


What's your temps and humidity running?


----------



## OrezO (Apr 3, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Cool orezo.. Whats them purle lights for ? Are them Uv lights?
> 
> Snap shot of the garden 2wks veg/7wks flower : dogs(from seed) Cheese and Ak47 . few probs here and there , think its under control for now!!
> 
> DGD


 
To answer your question I took this from their website:
*General Purpose, Special Penta-band Recipe: *
_The PURPLE model is a general purpose *LED* grow light that can carry many different kinds of plants through the whole growth cycle. This special penta-band recipe combines five different types of red and blue LED chips to create a spectrum that works for every stage of plant growth. _
It supplements my HPS adding extra light spectrum the HPS doesn't have. There awesome, there not like the other LED's out there. These are specifically desinged for growing. I'm loving my results.
Here's the link if you wanna check em out,
http://www.kessil.com/index.php


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> What's your temps and humidity running?


temps go from low 60s to high 70s lately with a high of 81 in the past two months. humidity goes down to 45% and up to around 60%.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 3, 2011)

You got me! I was thinking they might be overheating. Sometimes my hairs burn up a bit if my light is a touch too close.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

ya i figured most people would go right to the temp or humidity but this hasnt happened in the past with the same environment. i may need to do a flush as i mentioned before, not sure if its possibly due to a salt built up but that would probably be affecting the plants health more than the hairs.


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 3, 2011)

i have a 400 w hps and i have 14 plants under it, i just ordered a 600w hps bcuz i am afraid that the 400w light will not produce, i was wondering if it is ok to mix a 400 and a 600 and how should i hang them to make sure the whole garden is getting the same amount of light. Also i have provided a few pics i took a week ago i will post new ones asap but they are a week into flowering in the pics and all have grown alot more since i took these pics. almost 3 feet tall on the taller ones u see in the pics today and they are only about a foot and a half in these pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking shots there boys. Here's what I got to add to the collection. These are Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG). Just about 8 weeks into 12/12. I think they have about another week.


Top Row






Bottom Row






Buds











This is a plant on the bottom level!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2011)

I put my girls outside, well sort of.
I put them in my shed that I modified. I took the roof off and lined the inside with mylar.
All my clones died. I have no idea what I am doing and it shows....


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

they all look dried out bassman. To me it looks like you could save most of those clones. Take them all back out of those little cubes you have them in. Re-snip the bottom of the clone and pop them back into a jar of water or a shot glass. The clones will be back up in no time I guarantee (if you haven't thrown them out already)

then get those cubes soaked again, and cover that tray to keep humidity in. 1 or 2 simple cfls hanging above the tray will get those clones rooted.



bassman999 said:


> I put my girls outside, well sort of.
> I put them in my shed that I modified. I took the roof off and lined the inside with mylar.
> All my clones died. I have no idea what I am doing and it shows....


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2011)

Agreed. I salvaged a shitload of clones that got nuked by an overactive heater. Water em and put that dome back on, pronto!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2011)

I re-snipped the stems and put them in cups, been 30-45 min so far...no improvement. I think maybe I over misted them, they had the dome on them and it made it too steamy maybe? Maybe they need a heating pad, gets like 60* at night in my house.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Agreed. I salvaged a shitload of clones that got nuked by an overactive heater. Water em and put that dome back on, pronto!


 I think it is the opposite, not enough heat, I never use heater, but it got 78* in the house 1st day then 58-60* at night.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwww sorry bassman  like D said, they dont need much light to get rooted. So were they getting light from the sun? that could have fryed them and they also look like they dried out. You will get it sooner than you think  just a little light, a clean razor, and a small amount of root hormone and you should be getting a good 90% root rate. I get a high rooting % but only keep the top 10% maybe... Gotta pick the best of the best


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 4, 2011)

hey bassman, are you flexing in ur pic or holding a really tiny bud?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 4, 2011)

I would venture the sun fried them. Clones need very little light. You're trying to grow roots, not leaves. Like dst said, one or two low powered cfl's would do the trick.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

patience, some should come back.....


bassman999 said:


> I re-snipped the stems and put them in cups, been 30-45 min so far...no improvement. I think maybe I over misted them, they had the dome on them and it made it too steamy maybe? Maybe they need a heating pad, gets like 60* at night in my house.


Here's my little veg tent. I was looking at it and thinking, what a waste of space everything is down below and there is this big open space up top. So I stuck a frame in it and hung my ghetto lights on that (mix of cfl's 2700, 4100, 6500k). I had a spare kitchen cupboard door, cut that down to size, plonked that on top of the frame, and hung a couple of T8's up top. Probably get another tomorrow...or sometime soon, lol (the units were 5.99 each, but I bought phillips cool light strips and they were 5.99.) Anyway, got twice as much space now 


Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 4, 2011)

Duchie, for all intents and purposes my plants popped on or about the fist, second or third of february so they are basically sixty three days old. I vegged them for four weeks plus and they have been in 12/12 for just over four weeks now. Something like sixty three days old, the killing fields is a wee bit younger and she was an extremely slow starter but she's catching up now. Had to supercrop the top again on saturday.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2011)

hey you vert guys,im wondering if my light is at a good distance to the plants?
its my first vert,but so far so good.
*cesspool*

temps are all good,im at canopy level with the light,should it be up more or down more?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> hey bassman, are you flexing in ur pic or holding a really tiny bud?


LMFAO! 




Looks sweet G, Id say they are a little too close but thats just me  hows your spections going? im guessing your not worried about it any more...


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tore all that shit down for a 8 min walk threw.....arggg
house is mine now


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes indeed my friend! glad to hear! 

on a second look at your pic the plants seem fine but any closer and Id be a little worried... better safe than burnt is what I always say.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, hey 600! 
What it be?
@ Bassman:
Sorry to hear about your clones! 
Around the new year I got sick with the flu real bad and wasn't able to tend to a batch of seedlings and lost them all, so I feel your pain, man! 
Some of your babies in the pics were wilted badly, but still had signs of green, so I hope some will recover for you. 
Fingers crossed while knocking on wood!  

I just got done contra down-canning my little girls from party cups into (**edit*) 3/4-gallon pots a few minutes ago.
Eight MTF clones, and 3 Northern Berry clones, all 16 days old.







Stopped into a nursery & garden supply store this morning to get some soil & perlite for the re-potting and found out they carry FFOF, so picked up a big bag of that a huge bag of perlite.
While walking with the sales lady through the store I spotted some 3-gallon air pots and mentioned it to her. It's new this season for their store, and I let her know I was going to be back to get me some. $9 each for 3-gallon air pots ain't to shabby, so will be picking up enough to re-pot the clones when they are ready for their final home. 

Hope everyone's day goes well!
Peace!


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2011)

lil better shot....


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hope everyone's day goes well!
> Peace!


I've only got about 20 minutes of my day left, lol. It was okay for a Monday I guess.

Hey Gen, it does look quite close, but then it's hard to tell with pics. My plants are right up to my cool tube, but then I normally make sure they are at the bottom or top of the cool tube (which is practially cold to touch anyway) Anyway, looks like you can adjust it pretty easy so unless they are showing signs of it then keep em cosy!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> lil better shot....


Looks good, I think you could push it down a bit if you had a slightly wider circumference on the plants, or i they were slighty elevated. they certainly look happy.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2011)

Duchieman
What is the measurement for time in Canada? That was the longest 20 minutes I have ever seen.


cof


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2011)

thats what i was thinking about doing,i got 7 plants around it now,bulb is a ft away from the main stem,on all plants.
i want to add one more plant,drop bulb 4in in to canopy,about half in half out.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 4, 2011)

cof, time is a state of mind. On friday I thought my woman friend was here for about a half hour instead of the six hours she was here. Today at work seemed like an eternity and it was seven hours.

DST, what will happen as genuity's plants grow? Do they all eventually just turn towards the light? Do you have to turn your plants or do you just let them go once placed in the garden and never move them?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't had any time to get on here lately and am thinking I'm not even going to try to catch up with this thread, lol. I hope everyone is doing well and keeping things green in their gardens. 

I've been doing a lot of work in mine, harvested a fair amount  of mj and have been tending to the breeding plants. There's 15 seedlings that got put into 1/2gal bags today and another half dozen or seeds went into rapid rooters. I'll be taking the 18 vegging hydro plants (Blue Widow) to the flower room tonight so they can start doing their thing in there and putting however many Dog clones that look promising into the veg unit. There's a bunch of Acapulco Gold clones in the clone box along with the seeds I'm germinating and I'll be taking more clones in about a week I guess.

Flowering I've got 5 DOG, 6 Purple Haze, 2 Sour Kush, 2 Acapulco Gold, 2-3 Afghan Kush and a couple other plants but can't remember at the moment what they are in the open part of the room and theres still some Papaya, NYPD, 1 Blue Widow and 1 Bubba Kush in the small tent. 

I don't have any pics right now but will be taking some next weekend most likely after everything is all cleaned up and organized.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to butt in but I have nothing ells to do  You dont have to turn them or move them unless they are crisping up, but some people rotate their plants to get light to all parts but some just let them run in spot the entire grow... Some will say the plant will waste energy re adjusting itself to the new light position but this is not proven. I find it hard to believe that rotating them will slow the growth tho.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

Good day guys. Even with RIU down all day I've gotta catch up. Everythings looking great here as always. Coincidentally with DST's upgrade, I scored another one myself today, FOR FREE! There's a young fellow I know who has reptiles and such, and he had this fixture lying around and I quietly asked about it. It houses 2 32 watt floro bulbs, not CFL's, the ballast is in the housing. The fixture was dropped and the bulbs were damaged. He said they cost 40 bucks a peice to replace them. "Oh, that sucks", I said. "You got any use for it?". he says. "Ah, not sure, maybe", I said. "Well if not, just get rid of it", he says as he passes it to me. All the time I'm thinking gut and refab for a little flowering tent for my males. 


Right on 6ers, wifey starts a long run of nights tonight, so I'll be back.

Duchie


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Duchieman
> What is the measurement for time in Canada? That was the longest 20 minutes I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> cof


 Embarrassingly I have to ask, "What u talkin bout cof?" OK, I know I promised some pics, and as I stated in the post I just posted, my wife heads to work soon and it me, myself and my new bubbler! 

I've been promising her forever that I'd reformat her laptop for her, so I'm in for a long night with lot's of breaks waiting for, downloads, installs, upgrades, yada, yada, yada. I used to enjoy doing that. I guess my interests have moved on.

Edit number 2. Uhm, OK I get it now. We'll be back in 20 mins, and RIU in Calgary. Our shopkeepers are like that too. Back in 5 means, take a seat and stay awhile.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good day guys. Even with RIU down all day I've gotta catch up. Everythings looking great here as always. Coincidentally with DST's upgrade, I scored another one myself today, FOR FREE! There's a young fellow I know who has reptiles and such, and he had this fixture lying around and I quietly asked about it. It houses 2 32 watt floro bulbs, not CFL's, the ballast is in the housing. The fixture was dropped and the bulbs were damaged. He said they cost 40 bucks a peice to replace them. "Oh, that sucks", I said. "You got any use for it?". he says. "Ah, not sure, maybe", I said. "Well if not, just get rid of it", he says as he passes it to me. All the time I'm thinking gut and refab for a little flowering tent for my males.
> View attachment 1532360View attachment 1532370View attachment 1532361View attachment 1532358View attachment 1532373View attachment 1532372View attachment 1532362
> 
> Right on 6ers, wifey starts a long run of nights tonight, so I'll be back.
> ...


Hey Duchie, great score you got there!
Did a quick check on 32watt bulbs for that fixture and even GE bulbs for it go for about $5 each from 1000bulbs.com, so shouldn't cost too much more to buy locally. 
( *http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/32-watt-4-pin-gx24q3-plug-in-compact-fluorescents/* )
(**edit*: _also, there seems to be a selection ranging from 2700K up to 5000K_)

That's definitely a cool looking fixture, very art deco. 

Have fun with the laptop, and hope it goes smoothly for you!
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey Duchie, great score you got there!
> Did a quick check on 32watt bulbs for that fixture and even GE bulbs for it go for about $5 each from 1000bulbs.com, so shouldn't cost too much more to buy locally.
> ( *http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/32-watt-4-pin-gx24q3-plug-in-compact-fluorescents/* )
> (**edit*: _also, there seems to be a selection ranging from 2700K up to 5100K_)
> ...


Actually it's already gutted. I'm gonna retrofit 4 sockets for cfl. They will all sit horizontally in a + form, if you were to look from under, or over.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

Coolness!
Make sure to take some more pics of it for us when you have time.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Coolness!
> Make sure to take some more pics of it for us when you have time.


Yes for sure. I actually had another brain storm. I think I'm going to mount an exhaust fan in the housing, along with a charcoal, and heppa (being a male tent, and why not?) filter. Then I'll look for a mylar tent material or something, and drape it up and around the top of the reflector.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yes for sure. I actually had another brain storm. I think I'm going to mount an exhaust fan in the housing, along with a charcoal, and heppa (being a male tent, and why not?) filter. Then I'll look for a mylar tent material or something, and drape it up and around the top of the reflector.


Good ideas, especially the hepa. No sense worrying about unwanted pregnancies with the ladies.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

birth control


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 4, 2011)

This here is one of my Granddaddy Purple Clones! I accidently over fed her in veg so i've been really light on the nutrients. And that makes me mad because i feel she would be further along if i could feed her how i wont but its alright. Apparently and from what ive read and other's experiences this strain *is* nute sensitive. I just fed her some Big Bud before i took the pics so she should look pretty different here in a few days!!!! She's 3weeks flowering. Here's a few pics!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey swampgrower, did you try giving her a real heavy flush? I think that would help alot.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Swamp!!! 

Very nice pics of your very nice plant bro  better keep something up your sleeve for the 420 contest! You guys didn't forget about that did you


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> birth control


Fluted for her pleasure.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey swampgrower, did you try giving her a real heavy flush? I think that would help alot.


Yeah i flushed the shit outta of her before i flowered her. Im just being really careful with the nutes. I fertilized her twice in veg, the first time she did fine but the second round of nutes was too much. This is my first grow with the GDP so i will definitely get her dialed in eventually!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Why does this extract look like crack? 
[video=youtube;j27IkeLJ0RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j27IkeLJ0RI&feature=related[/video]

on that note, I did stop making oil with 100% acetone because the idea of mixing perfectly good thc with something like acetone and then smoking it just didn't sit right with me. I know its evaporated and what not but... dry sieve hash is good enough for me right now.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> Yeah i flushed the shit outta of her before i flowered her. Im just being really careful with the nutes. I fertilized her twice in veg, the first time she did fine but the second round of nutes was too much. This is my first grow with the GDP so i will definitely get her dialed in eventually!


Yup, I hear you. I did it with a few of mine recently. Leaves all went yellow. Was pretty sure it was lockout with the heavy feed I gave them. Anyway, after the flush and all, I found myself reluctant to feed them again too. Just started small and built up, slowly. I'm finding I'm doing more watering than feeding lately, and all is OK. Speaking of, the pots I planted my Afghanis in, with my new coir/moss mix has a fine white mold on the surface. Is this characteristic of the mychorrizae? If so, it looks like it's taking really well! Please tell me that is so. I'm going to snap some pics now, I'll try to get a shot.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 4, 2011)

maybe you should hold a bud. then you could have a reason for flexing on riu. j/k with ya bro.








but heres what it might look like.

or it could be a bugger bud. edit:


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Why does this extract look like crack?
> [video=youtube;j27IkeLJ0RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j27IkeLJ0RI&feature=related[/video]
> 
> on that note, I did stop making oil with 100% acetone because the idea of mixing perfectly good thc with something like acetone and then smoking it just didn't sit right with me. I know its evaporated and what not but... dry sieve hash is good enough for me right now.


i been looking at this stuff..




green dream wax..crack


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 4, 2011)

Does look like some budda G  Weird 

[youtube]QVoYdEmtZZw[/youtube]

Some real chill jams. I recommend everybody to check these guys out. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Off to scour the ladies under carridges for mites once again ughh. Think ive got em whooped though this time. Safer End all insect killer. Kills eggs too. 

My Dog spliff awaits  peace 1BMM


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been a horrible 600 member.....sorry guys....I'll catch up soon!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol I am flexing in the pic, no teeny buds...Haha
A few of the clones are coming back from the water in the cups. I was given bad advice is all. I was told the rapid rooters were wet enough and dont add water. I sprayed them a few times though.
I learn every day and know I have made all the mistakes at least once.
I guess you want to soak the rooters and then put some water in the tray as well?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I've been a horrible 600 member.....sorry guys....I'll catch up soon!!!!


Your avatar pic makes up for it a thousandfold


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool.....I was hoping so!!!!LOL.....we'll see what DST has to say....hope I'm still considered a member!!!!LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

omg, well endls you've outdone yourself. Lets see you top that av


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Cool.....I was hoping so!!!!LOL.....we'll see what DST has to say....hope I'm still considered a member!!!!LOL


You guys make me laugh with these. Sometimes I'm working on my 42" LCD as a secondary monitor and the misses always happens by when I'm reading one of you guys' posts. Honey, really, it's all about the content and the greater cause.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> omg, well endls you've outdone yourself. Lets see you top that av


 Already have the next one lined up....Just had to burn this one up for a week or so....besides....look at that ASS!!!!!....YUM(hope she's legal)LOL


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone here use Canna PK 13-14? I ordered some as I wanted a PK Boost as it was suggested to me by a grower on youtube but they never mentioned ratios and when to use it and such. On the bottle it says to use it 3 weeks before harvest, but on some forums I see people saying to use it in week 3-5, in that range but only to use it for one week. What is the proper way to use it and how much to use per gallon? I hope someone can help me, thanks in advance. I also got some Cal/Mag as my girls tend to yellow too fast into flowering and I think thats the issue. Plus the some of the Emerald Triangle genetics I will be growing in the future are supposed to be heavy cal/mag feeders. Picked up some Silica Blast, hoping to see some stronger branches and such. Not that they are bad, but better more hardy plants can't hurt. Hell I can't even bent the 2 main tops on my Vanilla Kush over as they are stuff as tree branches. I hope by adding these supplements I can bring up my yield some. If I can't I will go back to my 3 part Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and either Bud Candy, or Trinity for flowering. Maybe keep the Cal/Mag to fend off deficiencies. I transplanted my girls into 3 gallon potters today and threw them into the flowering tent, 4 Headbands, a Heribei, Vanilla Kush, and Bubba Kush. I started soaking a DOG Kush today, its from the 2nd gen DST if your wondering. Im giving them a test run, probably will veg for like a week or 2 then straight into 12/12. Im looking forward to seeing what comes from that. I am just looking for a few grams to sample and I will be happy. Once my seeds get in it will be time to soak my new run, 2 Mastodon Kush, 2 Lemon Diesel, 2 DOGs, and either Grapefruit Krush or Super Sour OG, Im still undecided on the 7th plant. I am still looking for that one plant that I want to clone like mad and keep for a while. Maybe one day I will find it. Ok I have rambled on enough, Take care Club 600.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 4, 2011)

Check out the club 600 thread(you know where it is...LOL)....most of those guys use the pk13/14

LOL...LOL....see what happens when you have 20 subscribed threads and you don't realize where you're posting......too fkn funny.....check the 600 thread.....what a dumbass.....LOL


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah I would use the search but when I do it comes up with all kinds of crap I did not search for, so if someone could help me out with some info it would be great.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Lol I am flexing in the pic, no teeny buds...Haha
> A few of the clones are coming back from the water in the cups. I was given bad advice is all. I was told the rapid rooters were wet enough and dont add water. I sprayed them a few times though.
> I learn every day and know I have made all the mistakes at least once.
> I guess you want to soak the rooters and then put some water in the tray as well?


hahah I was laughing pretty hard at that earlier today and just now.

Thats pretty much the idea with the rapid rooters. I soak them (however many) over night in a gallon of water with some jump start @ 2 tsp a gallon and an air stone. The next day cut them dip in gel and in they go to the tray that holds the RR then spray. I pour this water out and put <slightly> warm tap water in the bottom to about 1/2 inch then dome and wait until they have roots busting out. It would help to put them some place warm with a few cfls and give them some fresh air a cpl times a day for a few minutes. I sometimes breath through a tube into the dome, it adds warm moisturized co2 rich air to them babies


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 4, 2011)

Plus the thread search is not working at the moment for me anyway.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Yeah I would use the search but when I do it comes up with all kinds of crap I did not search for, so if someone could help me out with some info it would be great.


Hey OD, look through some of this guys stuff.

woops he uses dif nutes sorry


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Cool.....I was hoping so!!!!LOL.....we'll see what DST has to say....hope I'm still considered a member!!!!LOL


note the URL to the pic?

httxp://*ass*et3.rollitup.org/243236.gif?dateline=1301881061


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> note the URL to the pic?
> 
> httxp://*ass*et3.rollitup.org/243236.gif?dateline=1301881061


Your such a geek! 

Edit. OK OK, this coming from a guy who just confessed to using a 42 inch for his PC. I know, I know.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

how many people in here use humidifiers? i moved my temp and RH gauge up near my light and the humidity is down to the high 30s which i feel may be causing my plants to have receeding hairs possibly. for those that use them can you give a link to what you have and how you like it? i was looking at them at wally world and just wasnt sure what i needed specifically.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

A 42-incher probably makes endless' avatar look life-sized, eh?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> A 42-incher probably makes endless' avatar look life-sized, eh?


Possibly even the size of his original.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Your such a geek!
> 
> Edit. OK OK, this coming from a guy who just confessed to using a 42 inch for his PC. I know, I know.


 I use a 50 inch Sony Vega, its older but still a nice monitor I think..I need a new one though its 1080i and not nearly the quality of the ones they have now. To be honest what the pcs screen takes up on it is probably about 42 inches though, with a black border around it...So I also need a new graphics card with an hdmi output. I found one for my little pc for about 90 bucks that seems sufficient. Then I can use my whole screen. That would be nice. Im half blind so the big screen helps. What it really helps is for shooters. Peoples heads are way bigger on a 50 inch than a 20 inch monitor. On that note anyone play Battlefield play4free? I do and if you want to get killed you should hit me up on there. My user name is Evilchilidog666. The name came from my NFL fantasy league. And that name came from my brain, I just used the first thing that popped into my head. I even made an avatar that had 2 chilidogs and said Hot, Fast, Great! Anyway, I am stoned right now, off of some Wappa and Rocklock. Fuck yeah, lots of rambling so I will shut up, later.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, here's a shot of the soil surface of my organic mix, like I said. I'm pretty sure it's the mychorrizae just thriving but I'd like to hear for sure. 


Ladies and Gents, The Twisted Sisters. These old White Widows are just about ready to retire. Another week or so. Under them is The Purp, also about a week away from being fini. 


So far we have 4 Herijuana and 2 The Purps. The one Purp on the bottom left I had to rescue cause she was breach. Tap root coming straight out. When I dug her out, the tap root was twisted all over like a Boa, but the tap root and veg matter were pointing the same way. Was a little tricky figuring how to get it back in but I think we're all good. Like my .99 cent microwave bunt pan from the thrift store? On the left of those are my male Extremas.


 Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey duchie, I know super soil does something very similar, if not the same, while cooking. Its not mold I think... I came across what it is earlier but cant remember.



DoobieBrother said:


> Your avatar pic makes up for it a thousandfold


 should do where's waldo with his avs.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Your avatar pic makes up for it a thousandfold


 should do where's waldo with his avs.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love this thread never a dull moment here always some true and real entertainment Budd Porn avatars with the stars man if this aint heaven come back and pic me up in an hour!!!lol no for real!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> should do where's waldo with his avs.


I can never not think of Heinlein whenever I see the word/name "waldo".


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 4, 2011)

Lookin like this week is harvest time for half the room guys.

View attachment 1532690View attachment 1532693View attachment 1532698View attachment 1532701View attachment 1532706View attachment 1532707



























































































And a random plant I grabbed (actually one of the smaller ones) so I could take a non-HPS lighted pic


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> should do where's waldo with his avs.


i think waldo is hanging out where we all wish we could be! and im pretty sure that part is a bit hidden if you know what i mean!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey duchie, I know super soil does something very similar, if not the same, while cooking. Its not mold I think... I came across what it is earlier but cant remember.
> 
> 
> should do where's waldo with his avs.


I'll be Waldo! The only thing in the mix in coir, sphagnum, perlite, fish bone meal and mycho, oh and blackstrap to soak the coir in. The plants sure don't seem to mind.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Lookin like this week is harvest time for half the room guys.
> 
> And a random plant I grabbed (actually one of the smaller ones) so I could take a non-HPS lighted pic


I hope your scissor fingers are up to the challenge, or you have a few friends to help you out. Going to be a loooong day of trimming & manicuring, for sure!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want five minutes in there. I don't even care if I can see it. Bind my hands, I don't care, just let me smell....deeply.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'll be Waldo! The only thing in the mix in coir, sphagnum, perlite, fish bone meal and mycho, oh and blackstrap to soak the coir in. The plants sure don't seem to mind.
> View attachment 1533220


Sounds like a cool mix, did it have time to cook after you mixed it? 





Doin it big medhead


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I hope your scissor fingers are up to the challenge, or you have a few friends to help you out. Going to be a loooong day of trimming & manicuring, for sure!


and maybe a bit of carpal tunnel to boot. Ipod, good smoke, beer, and comfortable chairs will hopefully do the trick...I do have one trusty friend in the loop to help me too. Thanks for the kind words all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I just want five minutes in there. I don't even care if I can see it. Bind my hands, I don't care, just let me smell....deeply.


You talkin' bout medhead's grow room or endless' avatar?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanx for the advice whodat!! I will def give them some hot breath a few x a day etc...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2011)

AK











*Sour D*


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Duchieman
> What is the measurement for time in Canada? That was the longest 20 minutes I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> cof


The training course is called "Managing Peoples Expectations", it's still to be rolled out in Canada.




Heads Up said:


> cof, time is a state of mind. On friday I thought my woman friend was here for about a half hour instead of the six hours she was here. Today at work seemed like an eternity and it was seven hours.
> 
> DST, what will happen as genuity's plants grow? Do they all eventually just turn towards the light? Do you have to turn your plants or do you just let them go once placed in the garden and never move them?


If they remain vertical to the light source you find that instead of all the leaves pointing skyward, they end up turning and pointing towards the vertical, so don't mistake them for drooping leaves. Generally the tops will always be pointing up providing the light source is slightly above the top of the plant (one thing I do try to maintain) If not, move the plant a little further away and the light spread is better.




whodatnation said:


> Sorry to butt in but I have nothing ells to do  You dont have to turn them or move them unless they are crisping up, but some people rotate their plants to get light to all parts but some just let them run in spot the entire grow... Some will say the plant will waste energy re adjusting itself to the new light position but this is not proven. I find it hard to believe that rotating them will slow the growth tho.


I am with whodat on this, once they get their vertical lean on I just let em lean. Turning them would just mean I had plants that would constantly be trying to grow away from their colas being shoved into a wall, kind of like a bully pushing you around at school, haha. So yeh, once shape is established I generally keep them like that. I have also been involved in threads talking about the plants energy being used to move the plant, against the fact that a plant naturally moves as the sun goes across the sky. But the suns movement is in an arc and blah de blah de whatever. lol. You see a very clear difference between vertical plant and horizontally grown plants (in shape anyway)



duchieman said:


> Good day guys. Even with RIU down all day I've gotta catch up. Everythings looking great here as always. Coincidentally with DST's upgrade, I scored another one myself today, FOR FREE! There's a young fellow I know who has reptiles and such, and he had this fixture lying around and I quietly asked about it. It houses 2 32 watt floro bulbs, not CFL's, the ballast is in the housing. The fixture was dropped and the bulbs were damaged. He said they cost 40 bucks a peice to replace them. "Oh, that sucks", I said. "You got any use for it?". he says. "Ah, not sure, maybe", I said. "Well if not, just get rid of it", he says as he passes it to me. All the time I'm thinking gut and refab for a little flowering tent for my males.
> View attachment 1532360View attachment 1532370View attachment 1532361View attachment 1532358View attachment 1532373View attachment 1532372View attachment 1532362
> 
> Right on 6ers, wifey starts a long run of nights tonight, so I'll be back.
> ...


Nice little pressie Duchie. Looks kind of snazzy for a grow room. 

Have a great days folks of the 6.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

I am off to find myself a 42inch monitor!!!!!!!!!



DoobieBrother said:


> Your avatar pic makes up for it a thousandfold





ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Cool.....I was hoping so!!!!LOL.....we'll see what DST has to say....hope I'm still considered a member!!!!LOL






Outdoorindica said:


> Anyone here use Canna PK 13-14? I ordered some as I wanted a PK Boost as it was suggested to me by a grower on youtube but they never mentioned ratios and when to use it and such. On the bottle it says to use it 3 weeks before harvest, but on some forums I see people saying to use it in week 3-5, in that range but only to use it for one week. What is the proper way to use it and how much to use per gallon? I hope someone can help me, thanks in advance. I also got some Cal/Mag as my girls tend to yellow too fast into flowering and I think thats the issue. Plus the some of the Emerald Triangle genetics I will be growing in the future are supposed to be heavy cal/mag feeders. Picked up some Silica Blast, hoping to see some stronger branches and such. Not that they are bad, but better more hardy plants can't hurt. Hell I can't even bent the 2 main tops on my Vanilla Kush over as they are stuff as tree branches. I hope by adding these supplements I can bring up my yield some. If I can't I will go back to my 3 part Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and either Bud Candy, or Trinity for flowering. Maybe keep the Cal/Mag to fend off deficiencies. I transplanted my girls into 3 gallon potters today and threw them into the flowering tent, 4 Headbands, a Heribei, Vanilla Kush, and Bubba Kush. I started soaking a DOG Kush today, its from the 2nd gen DST if your wondering. Im giving them a test run, probably will veg for like a week or 2 then straight into 12/12. Im looking forward to seeing what comes from that. I am just looking for a few grams to sample and I will be happy. Once my seeds get in it will be time to soak my new run, 2 Mastodon Kush, 2 Lemon Diesel, 2 DOGs, and either Grapefruit Krush or Super Sour OG, Im still undecided on the 7th plant. I am still looking for that one plant that I want to clone like mad and keep for a while. Maybe one day I will find it. Ok I have rambled on enough, Take care Club 600.


I use PK13/14, and have actually just bought the Canna one, I normally gey BioNova but they didn't have any.

I use it normally throughout flowering, 0.1ml per litre, throughout flower until it is 1ml per litre in the last weeks of feeding.

The canna bottle said to use it for one week max 3 week before end of flower, but that is just their take. See what makes you happy (or your plants happy anyway) I am reducing my nutes to 50% this grow to see how it goes so I may stick with the canna regime.



medheadgrw said:


> And a random plant I grabbed (actually one of the smaller ones) so I could take a non-HPS lighted pic


Nice medheadgrw.


Completely missed a whole page.....damn that avatar, glad I caught it, lol. And Endyls, old enough to sit at the table, old enough to eat.....in Europe we get to have sex with 16 year olds, we can even marry them.....would that make me a kiddy fiddler in the US though! How weird the world is.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

i hear in spain, the age of conscent is 13


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Romanian gypsies have children at 10! I am sure one was on the news in the last year. But to them it's normal! I was going ten to the dozen at that age, ghb the girl was a year older than me, naturally I didn't have a clue, lol. I am sure it wasn't very good for her. I told my mate the next day and this other guy who wasn't a close mate (bad mistake). He promptly went and told her I was going around telling everyone, so I got ditched the following day. I was a bit gutted, but as a young guy it's all about loosing the cherry asap. haha.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

i hear they will do anything for a bottle of irn bru


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

hahaha, providing it comes with a bottle of vodka.


ghb said:


> i hear they will do anything for a bottle of irn bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

the scots fuckin love voddy in there bru hahah its ok but i couldnt drink it on the reg. broon dog on the other hand...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 5, 2011)

How much per gallon of the PK 13/14 do you use DST? Or do you mix it up in larger amounts? It says something like 3 teaspoons to like 2.65 gallons of water. So Im thinking something like 4ml, they say the Canna PK 13/14 is pharmaceutical grade and takes a few weeks for the plant to use up the nutrients from a full dose. Its supposed to be very concentrated or some shit so I will be careful with it at first and then see what the girls can take. I have noticed already that my Heribei cant handle my usual flowering regiment and its relatively light compared to some so, I definitely have to be careful with her. First time I have ever nute burned anything, I use such a light mix, I usually never break 1000 ppms with my heaviest feedings. That one was probably close to 800, I should have checked it.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

what is everybody smoking on today? thought i would ask as i'm not very happy with what i've got at the min, had to buy street weed the other day and its the best stuff about but not a patch on my products in my oppinion.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

1ml/l is the max i would reccomend using, especially if you are growing in soil, as you mentioned it can take a while for the plants to use all of it and you can see burn up to 2 weeks after using it. go easy my friend. 

still using the bud candy? where you happy with the results?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> You guys make me laugh with these. Sometimes I'm working on my 42" LCD as a secondary monitor and the misses always happens by when I'm reading one of you guys' posts. Honey, really, it's all about the content and the greater cause.


Well boys I have it made then, my little honey likes looking at women's asses. So keep em' coming endls, we can enjoy them together.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Check out the club 600 thread(you know where it is...LOL)....most of those guys use the pk13/14
> 
> LOL...LOL....see what happens when you have 20 subscribed threads and you don't realize where you're posting......too fkn funny.....check the 600 thread.....what a dumbass.....LOL


Obviously this guy is a stoner. If I were you I would not listen to a thing he says...and anyway, his avatar pics say it all.



littlegrower2004 said:


> how many people in here use humidifiers? i moved my temp and RH gauge up near my light and the humidity is down to the high 30s which i feel may be causing my plants to have receeding hairs possibly. for those that use them can you give a link to what you have and how you like it? i was looking at them at wally world and just wasnt sure what i needed specifically.


I don't have a humidity problem in the summer other than it being too high, it's the winter here where the humidity drops. I was also looking at walmart at one of those cool mist humidifiers.



DoobieBrother said:


> I can never not think of Heinlein whenever I see the word/name "waldo".


I grok. I have read quite a bit of heinlein but I never saw that book. Of course this was also forty years ago when I was on my science fiction rage.

And now a medical question. My lady friend has some medical issues. I'm looking for some suggestions for a strain that will help with nausea, appetite stimulation and sleep disorders. She has diabetes and uses an insulin pump and I think she might also have ms. Any suggestions would be greatly apprectiated.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

puffin on some blues this morning gonna hoover my office then roll a dawgfood up n nash for a pint . works so slow i could have stayed in bed today.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> How much per gallon of the PK 13/14 do you use DST? Or do you mix it up in larger amounts? It says something like 3 teaspoons to like 2.65 gallons of water. So Im thinking something like 4ml, they say the Canna PK 13/14 is pharmaceutical grade and takes a few weeks for the plant to use up the nutrients from a full dose. Its supposed to be very concentrated or some shit so I will be careful with it at first and then see what the girls can take. I have noticed already that my Heribei cant handle my usual flowering regiment and its relatively light compared to some so, I definitely have to be careful with her. First time I have ever nute burned anything, I use such a light mix, I usually never break 1000 ppms with my heaviest feedings. That one was probably close to 800, I should have checked it.


Hey OD, I am metric so bare with me. It recommends 15ml per 10litres (gallon is 4.4l I think) but imo that is quite high. At full bloom I maxed it at 10ml / 10litre, and just used it for the week recommended. 

Anyway, it can be used to alter your NPK ratios throughout your grow by adding small supplements, building up as you go along.



ghb said:


> what is everybody smoking on today? thought i would ask as i'm not very happy with what i've got at the min, had to buy street weed the other day and its the best stuff about but not a patch on my products in my oppinion.


hi ghb, well I have just finished my lunch and made acup of tea so perhaps is the time to have a lunchtime bifter. Think I'll kick off with some Bleeseberry Kush.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Well boys I have it made then, my little honey likes looking at women's asses. So keep em' coming endls, we can enjoy them together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would reccomend critical+ by dinafem, i find it to be very relaxing and hunger inducing, it is not as mindbending as most of the hybrids i have smoked.
smoking mj lowers your blood sugar levels and i would imagine this is bad if you suffer from diabetes, has a doctor prescribed her mj?


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

I always find a nice heavy indica gives me the munchies....DOG should work for her. You need to munch as much chocolate after smoking that just to keep you on an even keel. Ask Mr West who is an MS sufferer what he enjoys!

For sleeping I find edibles just zonk me, and OG Kush always leaves me dead to the world. My 2 bob.



Heads Up said:


> And now a medical question. My lady friend has some medical issues. I'm looking for some suggestions for a strain that will help with nausea, appetite stimulation and sleep disorders. She has diabetes and uses an insulin pump and I think she might also have ms. Any suggestions would be greatly apprectiated.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2011)

Nursery School is in session:


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank You ghb and DST for the info on the PK 13-14 I will definitely take it easy with that stuff at first and move up from there. Glad to hear that the DOG is a munchie inducer as I need something good for nausea and something that makes me eat for my medical ailments. I actually just planted a DOG about 15 minutes ago. I think Im going to veg her for about a week or 2 then throw her into the flowering tent, I want to give her a test run to see how those newer DOG beans work out, I know the originals are beautiful by looking at the pics that have showed up here on the 600. I bet these will be equally gorgeous.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 5, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Nursery School is in session:


 Ha! Check out all the little tykes. What strain or strains do you have growing there? They all look healthy and ready to kick ass.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2011)

DOG and cheese 

They are jumping up. 1ml/gal each of Dyna-gro Grow and Protekt. 350 ppm.

They got a little stretchy under my ghetto cfl rig, so I switched to a 600. You can never go wrong with a 600! It's about 3 feet away.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 5, 2011)

ghb said:


> what is everybody smoking on today? thought i would ask as i'm not very happy with what i've got at the min, had to buy street weed the other day and its the best stuff about but not a patch on my products in my oppinion.


 I was there a couple weeks ago, buying crap weed to make it through. Though today I will probably be smoking on Rocklock, which looks like purple candy to me. And maybe some Galaxy as well. I started my day with Wappa and Rocklock. Probably later on I will add some hash to the list, but I usually wait until night time when its time to settle down for that. Sorry to brag but you asked. I wish I could share.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 5, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> DOG and cheese
> 
> They are jumping up. 1ml/gal each of Dyna-gro Grow and Protekt. 350 ppm.
> 
> They got a little stretchy under my ghetto cfl rig, so I switched to a 600. You can never go wrong with a 600! It's about 3 feet away.


 Can't go wrong with a 600 or either of those strains, should be a nice stinky harvest in the end. Can't wait to see them when they are bigger!


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2011)

jus put 5 GRAPESTOMPER X OG(UNDERDOG)
3 DOG---my last
2 TORA BORA
in the soil.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 5, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I switched to a 600. You can never go wrong with a 600! It's about 3 feet away.


3 ft. is Perfect!... as soon as mine look like four leaf clovers... Into the Aeroflo and under the 600s...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

DST said:


> I am off to find myself a 42inch monitor!!!!!!!!!
> Completely missed a whole page.....damn that avatar, glad I caught it, lol. And Endyls, old enough to sit at the table, old enough to eat.....in Europe we get to have sex with 16 year olds, we can even marry them.....would that make me a kiddy fiddler in the US though! How weird the world is.
> 
> Peace, DST


I lost my virginity at age 19.
But I found it again the following week, so it worked out for everyone.
Ba-dum-bump!
Thank you! 
Thank you so much!
I'll be here all week!
Try the veal and, please, don't forget to tip your waitress!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Yippee, Marlowes at it now as well.....perhaps for one day we should all have some chicks bottoms as our avatars, just for a day. Like those social gatherings that you see where everyone does something off the wall (like standing motionless, or dancing, I am sure you know what I mean.)

Shnkrmn!!! The pups are up and barking, woohoo! Those 600's give you some nice tight tight nodes, even if you throw them little yins straight into the 12/12 mix. They still veg for a week or two anyway so you get a nice bit of structure to your plant before it kicks into flower. If numbers are not an issue, 12/12 has got to be the best way of maxing out and using as little time as possible.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Who is Virginity? and how old was she/it? lol

(i'll be the straight man, we can do a double act, or possibly call it a Doobie Act)?!?!?!



DoobieBrother said:


> I lost virginity at age 19.
> But I found it again the following week, so it worked out for everyone.
> Ba-dum-bump!
> Thank you!
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Great stuff going on in here today. I just picked up a new tv, but didn't think I'd bore you guys about it... then I read about everyones monitors, so lol you get my info. We just picked up a 42" referb for cheap. I've never owned something over 34" and think this 42 is just insane. Was thinking porn on it would just be scary. I must say playing call or duty is a bit easier than on our previous tv which was 25". It's a shame I'm so honest, the delivery guy wanted to bring up the 60" DLP he had in the back. Oh well.

Today I'm smoking Sour Grape... also going to have a taster bowl of the Sour Kush.

Marlowe... I love your avatar. That is what I'm talking about!!! 

And lastly, I lost my virginity on a high school sponsored camping trip. A bunch of us had just had a smoking session with our World History teacher. Was all just too funny.

Glad you are back growing Genuity


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> jus put 5 GRAPESTOMPER X OG(UNDERDOG)


 hey genuity whats the make up of this? I was looking to put grape ape to the Dog in the next round. 


Marlowe said:


> 3 ft. is Perfect!... as soon as mine look like four leaf clovers... Into the Aeroflo and under the 600s...


 girl got ass fo days son!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Yippee, Marlowes at it now as well.....perhaps for one day we should all have some chicks bottoms as our avatars, just for a day. Like those social gatherings that you see where everyone does something off the wall (like standing motionless, or dancing, I am sure you know what I mean.)


 I vote friday!!!! we do friday titties by email in the office. titties and ass in one day and on a friday! WOOOOOOT


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got you all beat by a mile (or 1.61 clicks, if you're in Canada) when it comes to TV's.
Feast your rheumy eyes upon the awesomeness and brain-melting power of 14-inches of pure No-Def viewing pleasure:


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 5, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> lMarlowe... I love your avatar. That is what I'm talking about!!!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> girl got ass fo days son!


I get crazy over big asses... 

for a white guy!...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Who is Virginity? and how old was she/it? lol
> 
> (i'll be the straight man, we can do a double act, or possibly call it a Doobie Act)?!?!?!


Virginity was a nice girl I met at catechism classes.
She's as old as the hills, but seems to get lost on a daily basis even though she has a Garmin.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2011)

Friday is just sooooo far away, haha.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it just me? Anyone got a black light I can borrow?

Playing around with HDR on CS5.
View attachment 1533801


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

these asses keep getting bigger. endlys show em who's boss please.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Brilliant, asses galore. I wonder if my wife will let me put one up of her bot....god back to that again, haha.

For some reason I remember hearing an interview with Jessa Jameson and she said the weirdest thing for her was seeing her bits up on a cinema screen, all massief and what not, lol. I'd love to have a 4 foot dick, hehe...instead I got me fekkin SSH>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

you guys ever see coco? Ice T's missus has got ASS


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

ghb said:


> these asses keep getting bigger. endlys show em who's boss please.


I know Endyls, gotta step your game up now lad....


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you guys ever see coco? Ice T's missus has got ASS


I use to deliberately pic his LP when at my mates to skin up on for that very reason.....


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

is this going to be Dons avatar?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Is it just me? Anyone got a black light I can borrow?
> 
> Playing around with HDR on CS5.
> View attachment 1533801


"High" Dynamic Range, eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

DST said:


> is this going to be Dons avatar?


bubble butts and john gotti's FTFW


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2011)

I may do what I did last time which is top them all and flower the tops. I'm in no rush to flower since I've got a mad amount of stuff already queued up. By this weekend I should have another tray of clones flowering and one mother which I've been brutalizing for a couple weeks, breaking her down so she fits under my lights. I've got less headroom in my flower area, since I'm set up for zero-veg, and I let those mothers get too tall. I need a bigger cloner so I can crop my mothers down more without throwing out the material. Then I'll really upgrade the quality of clones going into flower. So many choices!



DST said:


> Yippee, Marlowes at it now as well.....perhaps for one day we should all have some chicks bottoms as our avatars, just for a day. Like those social gatherings that you see where everyone does something off the wall (like standing motionless, or dancing, I am sure you know what I mean.)
> 
> Shnkrmn!!! The pups are up and barking, woohoo! Those 600's give you some nice tight tight nodes, even if you throw them little yins straight into the 12/12 mix. They still veg for a week or two anyway so you get a nice bit of structure to your plant before it kicks into flower. If numbers are not an issue, 12/12 has got to be the best way of maxing out and using as little time as possible.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)

ghb said:


> what is everybody smoking on today? thought i would ask as i'm not very happy with what i've got at the min, had to buy street weed the other day and its the best stuff about but not a patch on my products in my oppinion.


 Hmm smokin on some Lemon Headband picked up yesterday, with a touch here and there of some red kush and sour berry


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey genuity whats the make up of this? I was looking to put grape ape to the Dog in the next round.


GAGE GREEN SEEDS
original sour grapes x (underdog)og aka candy kush<<breeder(loompa)
im looking for that candy kush.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

Cof; I got thinking and decided I would give up my Identity a little bid here and show you a video I did a while back that explains us pretty well.
[video=youtube;qneD11pj4Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneD11pj4Y0[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

Right, long sitdown done and a big upgrade finally done on my thread. I invite anyone to stop by and check it out. I covered everything I have going now. 


cof and Heads Up. One more for yous that does a good job of showing who we are. One thing we like to do is laugh at our own quirks.
[video=youtube;FuHdXxvdbf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuHdXxvdbf4[/video]

And at others. 
[video=youtube;5RRH4T5q2Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RRH4T5q2Ko[/video]

Cheers Duchie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Right, long sitdown done and a big upgrade finally done on my thread. I invite anyone to stop by and check it out. I covered everything I have going now.
> View attachment 1534113
> 
> cof and Heads Up. One more for yous that does a good job of showing who we are. One thing we like to do is laugh at our own quirks.
> ...


I'm a TV addict (Hello, my name is Mike, and I'm addicted to television.), and always loved checking out the shows in Canada when I'd visit my aunties & uncles in Alberta. 
We're getting more & more British shows here in the US which is cool, but I just wish we'd have access to some of the Canadian stuff. And German, too. They've got some wild stuff. Dutch, too, but I don't speak any Dutch so have to rely on the visuals. And Mexican shows, too.
Ummm, did I mention I was addicted to television? 

Smoking some Matanuska Thunderfuck right now, and am dazed & cornfused after 2 bong hits. 
And laughing my ass off at the second vid. 
In fact, I'm going to send the URL to my mom. I know she'll get a laugh out of it. 
Peace!


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> GAGE GREEN SEEDS
> original sour grapes x (underdog)og aka candy kush<<breeder(loompa)
> im looking for that candy kush.


Sounds like some dank there gen .. How many times did you cross them.?



OrezO said:


> To answer your question I took this from their website:
> *General Purpose, Special Penta-band Recipe: *
> _The PURPLE model is a general purpose *LED* grow light that can carry many different kinds of plants through the whole growth cycle. This special penta-band recipe combines five different types of red and blue LED chips to create a spectrum that works for every stage of plant growth. _
> It supplements my HPS adding extra light spectrum the HPS doesn't have. There awesome, there not like the other LED's out there. These are specifically desinged for growing. I'm loving my results.
> ...


Cool orezo.. Thanks for the link.. What the price of you model there as i couldnt find any pricing in that link.. What kinda difference have you noticed since you added them ? 



jigfresh said:


> Nice looking shots there boys. Here's what I got to add to the collection. These are Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG). Just about 8 weeks into 12/12. I think they have about another week.
> 
> 
> Top Row


 Nice jig.. i see your still on point with your grows .. keep it up

A shot in the dark ... some cheese,dog and K..


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

here are the clones after some surgery and some water....





I think a few might be salvageable


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome, bassman!
Any of those that make it through this hiccup will grow into some monsters, I'll bet.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya, I think it makes them stronger and builds tolerance. Just keep em nice and warm and moist. Kinda like ENDS avatar.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2011)

@dr green dre
them seeds are from gage green genetics,they are f1's.
i "plan" on bx them,to look for that "underdawg"


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool gen ..i thought it was something u created, Checked out some of them gage green seeds that grape stomper sounds like some doja..
Are any of them GGG been grown before? what they like? I think i need to grow some form of chemdog,chem91,elites........
How come theres some many different chems? 



genuity said:


> @dr green dre
> them seeds are from gage green genetics,they are f1's.
> i "plan" on bx them,to look for that "underdawg"


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Cool gen ..i thought it was something u created, Checked out some of them gage green seeds that grape stomper sounds like some doja..
> Are any of them GGG been grown before? what they like? I think i need to grow some form of chemdog,chem91,elites........
> How come theres some many different chems?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/417196-gage-green-grow-grape-stomper.html?highlight=gage+green

they got a web site too.
the man jig has grown sour grapes,if im not wrong?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Awesome, bassman!
> Any of those that make it through this hiccup will grow into some monsters, I'll bet.


I was thinking the same



duchieman said:


> Ya, I think it makes them stronger and builds tolerance. Just keep em nice and warm and moist. Kinda like ENDS avatar.


Should I get a heating pad for them? It gets like 60* in my bathroom at night.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I was thinking the same
> 
> 
> Should I get a heating pad for them? It gets like 60* in my bathroom at night.


If you've got the spare $25 for it, I would most definitely get one.





Will keep the soil nice & warm through the chilly night without getting too hot and causing problems.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 5, 2011)

Outdoor, I use B'Cuzz's form of pk13/14. I start off with one ml per gallon of water. Mind you the earliest strain will be ten weeks but I started giving it to them as they closed in on week five of 12/12, once a week. I'll up that by one ml per gallon until I hit four ml. and then back off a bit towards the end of flowering, the last two weeks to about 2 ml per gallon. I have also been using Humboldt's snow storm ultra for a few weeks now and will continue with that until the last week and I'll also be using their gravity for a few weeks in the not too distant future. As a matter of fact I think maybe the hericules and herijuana x big white should start getting it this sunday.

I also have some mycorrhizae bubbling away for the girls for tomorrow. Duchie, unless I'm mistaken mycor is a fungus that forms a symbiotic relationship with your roots, which is why I am a bit confused as to what that is on top of your soil I have never had that happen. I generally only use it at the beginning of each grow and then once ever few weeks to a month to keep it replenished.

ghb, thank you for that info, I'll pass it on and no, we don't live in a medical state, we live in one of the bible belt states. Amen.

Thank you DST for your input, I'm looking forward to the edibles. Oh, you meant edibles for her as medicine, I see. I also have a couple of 'the og18' beans left. I can only imagine how good it would be with no seeds. My last one got splooged and seeded but was next to the dog a damn good smoke, thick and sticky. I'll also try to remember to talk with mr west.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 5, 2011)

hey guys, this is my set up. 1.2x1.2x2meter tent with a 600w hps for flower and 400mh for veg. I'm planning on using a AIRTEQ 150mm 6" EXTRACTOR FAN (690 m3/h) for extraction and RHINO PRO 150x300 CARBON FILTER with acoustic ducting to decrease the sound of the fans. I'll be growing 2x big buddah cheese, 2 serious seeds ak-47 and 2x seedsman seeds white widow in 15litre pots. I'll be growing in coco coir and i have chosen a couple of nutes. I'm also gonna be using a cooltube for my 600w hps and 400w mh. 

What do you think of this set up?


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> hey guys, this is my set up. 1.2x1.2x2meter tent with a 600w hps for flower and 400mh for veg. I'm planning on using a AIRTEQ 150mm 6" EXTRACTOR FAN (690 m3/h) for extraction and RHINO PRO 150x300 CARBON FILTER with acoustic ducting to decrease the sound of the fans. I'll be growing 2x big buddah cheese, 2 serious seeds ak-47 and 2x seedsman seeds white widow in 15litre pots. I'll be growing in coco coir and i have chosen a couple of nutes. I'm also gonna be using a cooltube for my 600w hps and 400w mh.
> 
> What do you think of this set up?


sounds good,cant wait to see it in action


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> sounds good,cant wait to see it in action


Thanks man, i cant wait to. I'll def be doing a grow journal!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

What does it mean if a few leaves turn white and soft/ bendy. Looks bleached or just a lack of color. The same 2 leaves were wet 2 weeks ago, but didnt get splashed.


----------



## indecline (Apr 5, 2011)

guys, felt like i should tell you guys.

got jacked at knife point tonight. shook me up quite a bit, didnt see it coming.
only took 10 ounces but fuck, devistated.
dealing with someone new. so just a word of advice, dont deal with people you dont know well. 
all that time and love spent growing my girls only to have it taken from me... gutted!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

Someone with more experience will have to chime in on this one, sorry. I only put a cannabis out side once, and it nearly killed it. And it a lush 24-incher going from 600w hps out to a sunny Portland day at 90*+ . Wilted pretty quick, but got it indoors and misted it and it mostly came back.
But I didn't get bleached leaves, just crispy-fried ones & permanently wilted ones.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2011)

indecline said:


> guys, felt like i should tell you guys.
> 
> got jacked at knife point tonight. shook me up quite a bit, didnt see it coming.
> only took 10 ounces but fuck, devistated.
> ...


Holy fuck, dude!
That totally sucks!
I'm glad you got out of it unhurt, but this really sucks!
Fuckin' thieves...


----------



## indecline (Apr 5, 2011)

tell me about it, where do you guys "give your medication to your patients"?
dont want people knowing where i live so ive always dealt with it in cars, wont be doing that again ......feels like someone stole my children lol. sucks.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2011)

That horrible bro. Just the worst to lose something so close to you. All the effort. Only people I am close to know I grow, so they are either at my house or we are at theirs. I'm sorry.

My little town only has around 2,000 people in it and I just read that one of us had 2 guys with guns kick in the door and take all the herb the guy had grown. I guess he knew the one guy. Just sucks what people will do for herb. I mean taking mulitple ounces like that from the wrong people and you just signed a death warrant. Seems a little too high a cost for pot. Makes me want to get a gun.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

@indecline, that shit is fucked up!! At least you didnt get hurt....


----------



## indecline (Apr 5, 2011)

thats itm i dont get why anyone would risk their life for a few ounces. seems fucked up.
ah well lesson learnt.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 5, 2011)

^^^Like you said....don't deal with people you don't know....in that case them knowing where you live wouldn't be a big deal.....that sucks bro^^^

I don't like traveling with it so if you want it you gotta come get it!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I was thinking the same
> 
> 
> Should I get a heating pad for them? It gets like 60* in my bathroom at night.


 Either that or put them on something that is a constant warm. I'd place a towel between. I've not used a pad myself but thought of getting one. I think you have to watch the home ones because they can get too hot, or so I've head. 25 to 30 Celsius is where I aim for. (Please don't ask me to convert, I'm to buzzed and frankly just lazy.)

77 to 86. Just couldn't leave it.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 5, 2011)

Well finished building my new toy and it works great 190 proof from my waste DIY CO2


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Well finished building my new toy and it works great 190 proof from my waste DIY CO2
> 
> View attachment 1534671


Hey Budmasterflash how's it going? Could you elaborate on that?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I smoke out of that? jk 
Please tell me more.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2011)

Whoa! Stovetop still!



Budmasterflash said:


> Well finished building my new toy and it works great 190 proof from my waste DIY CO2
> 
> View attachment 1534671


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 5, 2011)

if u look at some of the pics i have posted u will see my DIY CO2 that is made with sugar and yeast, when fermentation is complete i use the waste to make 190 proof ethanol. i then use that in my oil making process  recycle reduce re-use lol


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 5, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Whoa! Stovetop still!


hahaha you got it baby! my first batch tests @ 192 proof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

That's great! Would that be considered organic?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2011)

props


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 5, 2011)

blueberry


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's great! Would that be considered organic?


in a way i guess u could say that, i just like the fact that i know how it was made and whats in it and same goes for my oil


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> in a way i guess u could say that, i just like the fact that i know how it was made and whats in it and same goes for my oil


Ya, that's why I thought of it that way. Pure distilled nature. Is this something easy to you because your background or something or did you DIY from scratch?


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ya, that's why I thought of it that way. Pure distilled nature. Is this something easy to you because your background or something or did you DIY from scratch?


it was something i DIY'ed , came up with the idea while in the mind state of bliss hehe
just get really creative when im high on my meds and catch on to things fast. building the still was easy and a bonus because i was just throwing the waste out. now i have a clean source for my oil and can make some moonshine ta boot or run a car lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are beautiful man. Don't want BMF's cool new toy upstage the Pr0n you got there.


drewsb420 said:


> blueberry


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 5, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Those are beautiful man. Don't want BMF's cool new toy upstage the Pr0n you got there.


it is berry nice  that will be in my next run


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 5, 2011)

Budmasterflash said:


> Well finished building my new toy and it works great 190 proof from my waste DIY CO2
> 
> View attachment 1534671


LOL you a DIY maniac son. Props.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 5, 2011)

genuity said:


>


what happened to the kush mix? any thing looking good?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

some of my girls in the no-roof shed.
Notice the white leaves on my Bubba....


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Obviously this guy is a stoner. If I were you I would not listen to a thing he says...and anyway, his avatar pics say it all.


WTF is that supposed to mean?!?!?!?!?....LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have also had lower leaves on a plants dying for 2 weeks. I attribute that to light not reaching the bottom leaves. I will know soon enough, now that they get full sun. I lost 30% foliage overall bottom up on all my girls.
Leaves are brown and shriveled/rolled up like a party blower, and this seems to happen in a days time.





This is the girl Bubba 2 weeks b4 the leaves turned white


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)

indecline said:


> thats itm i dont get why anyone would risk their life for a few ounces. seems fucked up.
> ah well lesson learnt.


 Desperate times create desperate people willing to do desperate things. There are plenty of people that will kill you for a $100 bill they see sticking out of your pocket.


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 5, 2011)

genuity said:


>


Are those pics of cups with seeds in them or what? 
I have never seen anything like that before..


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2011)

Gen get that biohazard away from your babies!!!  I got a dog goin now too, I'll try and grab some pics of it real quick...


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Bassman, looks like something crapped on those leaves. Did you say it was in the open air now? I wouldn't worry about it, none of th enew growth is doing that. If any of the other leaves start then start to worry. It almost look slike something spilled on it.

Kyle, I believe those are party cups with bags tied over the top....Gen, correct me if I am wrong.

Indecline, well you know that is just bad news, sorry to hear that. Stay safe and make sure you don't involve that lovely lady we see pics of in your motor car deals. And be wary of vengeance.

Drewsb, awoseom pics bru, lovely indeed.

And finally, the Illicit Still, nice work Budmaster, you ordering some old Oak Barrels now from Jack D's yard? or perhaps get some nice Shrry ones delivered from Spain. add a bit of akeyness to your 190 proof 

Well I looked back in my diary, the bloody SSH has been going 16 weeks in 12/12, and at least 15 1/2 in flower. Maturing flower pic found on the 24/12 in my system. Think I am just going to hack it down now......

Have a good day,

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/products.php?cat=seeds&subcat=Gage Green Genetics
all out of stock, cock.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what happened to the kush mix? any thing looking good?


what kush mix u talkin bout LG2004?CESSPOOL?lookin real good.


Kyle Willey said:


> Are those pics of cups with seeds in them or what?
> I have never seen anything like that before..


lol,these are some radioactive seeds. but yea jus cups with seeds,with press-n-seal wrap.


whodatnation said:


> Gen get that biohazard away from your babies!!!  I got a dog goin now too, I'll try and grab some pics of it real quick...


i think thats whats helpin them grow so good,lol


mr west said:


> http://www.sensibleseeds.com/products.php?cat=seeds&subcat=Gage Green Genetics
> all out of stock, cock.


if you like that,you shud see what they got comeing up.
i know these are jus names,but all test grows are going on now,im waiting on the kush hybrid
*Upcoming Strains*


*Hybrids*
Morning Flight
[(EC Sour D x Mango Haze) x Afghan Haze]
Flying Hammer
[(Anesthesia) x Afghan Haze]

*Kush Hybrids
*[Chemdawg x OG Kush]
[Fire OG Kush x Afghan Haze]
[SFV OG Kush x Afghan Haze]
[Underdog OG Kush x Afghan Haze]
[Underdog OG Kush x Chemdawg Sour Diesel]
*Landrace Strains
*Colombian Black #2, 4
Colombian Gold #6


----------



## indecline (Apr 6, 2011)

drewsb420 said:


> blueberry


nice man, what strain is that?
looks nice and frosty.
also i love the leaf to bud ratio, my last grow was so leafy you could hardly see the bud. i used 1ml of veg nutes per litre along with the flowering nutes throughout the grow. do you think that could have affected the leaf growth?


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

i think that's more of a genetic trait indecline. Something I look for in my girls as well....says he with a SSH with more leaf than bud, haha.

oh, btw I chopped the SSH this morning. Got over 500gram of wet stuff (I would call it bud, but that's a bit of an exaggeration!) IT will all get ground up and made into hash, any guesses on the weight in hash I'll get? no prizes, just something to guess at. In fact, I'll roll a nice fat jay and whoever wins can have it when they get to Amsterdam.....lol.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2011)

500gram of wet stuff.....lol
ill say 50gr,takeing the easy guess.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

I would take that amount bru!! for sure.....

It's all quite funny, but I am a bit gutted to be honest. Was really looking forward to some Silver Haze taste. It's got the smell, has even packed on some crystals, it's just so god dam fluffy it's unreal...And that's 16 weeks I have flowered it for. 


genuity said:


> 500gram of wet stuff.....lol
> ill say 50gr,takeing the easy guess.


And there it is...


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 6, 2011)

yea dst is right bro, its more of a genetic thing


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I would take that amount bru!! for sure.....
> 
> It's all quite funny, but I am a bit gutted to be honest. Was really looking forward to some Silver Haze taste. It's got the smell, has even packed on some crystals, it's just so god dam fluffy it's unreal...And that's 16 weeks I have flowered it for.
> 
> ...


 
whoa...That the strangest looking bud ive ever seen...lol.... why so fluffy? what strain?


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 6, 2011)

@ DST, I say 30g. Sorry but I'm not gonna make it to the dam anytime soon, so just give my prize to the next guy lol. Looks good though, maybe it'll firm up some when it has a chance to dry out.

Peace.


----------



## sweetsmell (Apr 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Brilliant, asses galore. I wonder if my wife will let me put one up of her bot....god back to that again, haha.
> 
> For some reason I remember hearing an interview with Jessa Jameson and she said the weirdest thing for her was seeing her bits up on a cinema screen, all massief and what not, lol. *I'd love to have a 4 foot dick, hehe...*instead I got me fekkin SSH>>>>



Its only good for show and tell. Actually try to fuck a girl with it and watch her run. But on the flip that is a gnarly bud you have there.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2011)

dam D,that is some fluff,16 weeks dam 
i got a bluehammer,from sannies seeds that has been in 12/12 since 2/28,and it jus now got some pre buds on it,ill get pics soon.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam D,that is some fluff,16 weeks dam
> i got a bluehammer,from sannies seeds that has been in 12/12 since 2/28,and it jus now got some pre buds on it,ill get pics soon.


What?!.... you can not be serious... I can't have strains that take over 75 days


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> What?!.... you can not be serious... I can't have strains that take over 75 days


Duchie is running Jackhammer from Sannie's and I believe it is a 14 or 15 week strain as well.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

Genuity- didnt you get the reserva privada mix pack? should post a few pics of your cessepool! always liked the way that stuff looked!


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> What?!.... you can not be serious... I can't have strains that take over 75 days


jus wantd to try some sativa smoke out,i had 4,but am now down to 1,so not so bad..


littlegrower2004 said:


> Genuity- didnt you get the reserva privada mix pack? should post a few pics of your cessepool! always liked the way that stuff looked!


y yes i did lg,ill show you what happen to them in a lili was hopeing that they would get lost in the sea of other plants.

i know why they did not make the *CUT!!!!*


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thought I would share whats been going on over this way 

Veg Box













OG Herojuana













Barneys APG starting to get her lean on












Another APG about 4 weeks in







Northern Skunk


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

genuity- haha i can see they definetely didnt make the cut! they looked good in veg but i guess they didnt do so well as you had hoped in flower. always nice to see your strain you create produce better buds than the sellers!

billcollector- very nice OD plants and veg box! i may need to start some outdoor beautys since were pretty much same area and looks like yours are doing good. i just want them to veg a bit before hitting full flower mode.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it just me? I can only see the top little bit of each picture posted by Billcollector... weird.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey 600-ites!
Just a quick update of my garden (_all Matanuska Thunderfuck_).
29 days since turning lights to 12/12 and all is on track for a tasty harvest. 
(**edit*: _I have to also add that I am using Black Gold 'Natural & Organic Potting Soil' mixed 60/40 with perlite, and using only Jack's Classic All Purpose 20-20-20 for vegging, Jack's Classic Blosom Booster 10-30-20 for flowering, and every third watering/feeding I add Liquid Karma to the mix. I am VERY happy with the performance I've seen with Jack's all through the grow process and would reccomend it to anyone looking for an easy to use set of plant nutes on a budget. Well, pictures speak louder than words_.)


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking nice peeps! 
hahah D I know exactly how much scissor hash you'll be getting===== 0.00000000001 grams lol looks like a nightmare to trim!
but all grind up I'll guess 48.79647 grams of hash  that doob better be waiting for me haha, Getting out to the dam has been on my bucket list since I was 13 lol I have a childhood friend that lived out there for a few yrs while he was @ university and actually ended up quitting smoking erb all together by the time he left lol it must have been too good for him  NOT FOR ME! 
I'll get to the dam soon, I promise!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> genuity- haha i can see they definetely didnt make the cut! they looked good in veg but i guess they didnt do so well as you had hoped in flower. always nice to see your strain you create produce better buds than the sellers!
> 
> billcollector- very nice OD plants and veg box! i may need to start some outdoor beautys since were pretty much same area and looks like yours are doing good. i just want them to veg a bit before hitting full flower mode.


Semi Outdoor, they are usually under the lights in the shed, i bring them out for pictures and watering, and thats about it.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

The first pic is the next to come down i'll chop her tonight she is a real stinker it is the Strawberry blue x pk and the nug shot is of the Sweet Deep Grapefruit x Pk that has now cured for about 10 days or so!!oh heavens this is some BOMB SHIT bag apeal smell apeal and couch lock to the bone like i like it..


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

smokey green said:


> whoa...That the strangest looking bud ive ever seen...lol.... why so fluffy? what strain?


I am guessing something in the genetics. Super silver haze.



Dropastone said:


> @ DST, I say 30g. Sorry but I'm not gonna make it to the dam anytime soon, so just give my prize to the next guy lol. Looks good though, maybe it'll firm up some when it has a chance to dry out.
> 
> Peace.


No worries lad. There will always be one waiting for anyone in the 600!



sweetsmell said:


> Its only good for show and tell. Actually try to fuck a girl with it and watch her run. But on the flip that is a gnarly bud you have there.


Don't think my wife would be happy with me, and the girl would probably be running from her, lol.



whodatnation said:


> Looking nice peeps!
> hahah D I know exactly how much scissor hash you'll be getting===== 0.00000000001 grams lol looks like a nightmare to trim!
> but all grind up I'll guess 48.79647 grams of hash  that doob better be waiting for me haha, Getting out to the dam has been on my bucket list since I was 13 lol I have a childhood friend that lived out there for a few yrs while he was @ university and actually ended up quitting smoking erb all together by the time he left lol it must have been too good for him  NOT FOR ME!
> I'll get to the dam soon, I promise!


Would be a great day to see whodat. Will keep the papers at the ready. Just been pondering on the method I am going to use. I am going to start off with a dry kief shake with a 70 mu, then take it from there. Will of course show and tell....whether it's worth it or not

peace peeps, back to the football (round ball)

dst


----------



## Stalwart (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay here's something on light movers: A light mover can cover at least 4 times the area that a stable light will cover (speaking of straight line back and forth types) and sincue the plants aren't constantly under the light you would do well to upgrade the light. ie think low stress delight for the plants you aren't about to take something away from em are you?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Im sorry but I dont get the question... I am running a light mover in my veg with a 600  I wish it was a mh tho, I would have to get a ballast and bulb for it.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

doobie- where did you get your jacks from? i have always liked the ratios provided in them.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Semi Outdoor, they are usually under the lights in the shed, i bring them out for pictures and watering, and thats about it.


 Thats what I was doing, till I tore the roof off the shed!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Doobie, I love the pictures of the Thunderfuck!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

DST.......whut strain plant is the hash comin from??????/i would almost kill for some good hash right now.....u have the gears rollin oon hash...thank u


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

i'm going to do the super silver haze as hash.
but i have trim in the freezer from half my last harvest still to do, and that is a range of things.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thats what I was doing, till I tore the roof off the shed!!


haha, I think that was a good Idea if you can get away with growing monsters in there  Mix a big thing of supersoil and get a good veg on some girls and let that sun blast them with rays! I have yet to grow outdoor  its calling me bad! just not safe enough to do in my area... some day.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha, I think that was a good Idea if you can get away with growing monsters in there  Mix a big thing of supersoil and get a good veg on some girls and let that sun blast them with rays! I have yet to grow outdoor  its calling me bad! just not safe enough to do in my area... some day.


what a way to get the brain going.....


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

sweet baby jesus.........sound so dank...i dont have a handle on hash quite yet......hope to watch urs and get a much clearer idea......would u give me a shout....??????


DST said:


> i'm going to do the super silver haze as hash.
> but i have trim in the freezer from half my last harvest still to do, and that is a range of things.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds like a cool mix, did it have time to cook after you mixed it?
> Doin it big medhead


No actually I didn't and Head's Up, I've been looking for your elusive post in this mammoth thread, the one in response to my fuzzy soil inquiry, so that I can muti quote it here and respond to you. I just hate leaving people hanging when they take the time to respond and if I ever do it to anyone else out there please forgive me, I'm never that kind of person. Anyway. I've since given them a good water and all looks normal again. I did notice when mixing the medium it was pretty warm and moist, mostly from the warm water used to break down the coir. Either way the Afghani's are rockin in there and I'm thinking I may be in trouble cause I didn't top them. May need to take the plunge to Supercropping. 

Stinkbudd. I was trying to give you props by bumping that great nug shot you put up. Made my mouth water. Something was screwy with RIU where I couldn't get copy and paste to upload, etc, etc, anyway, nice one there man.

Ok, so what does a guy who grows weed and does photography as his other love do when he's dealt the most beautiful male he's ever seen? You feature him with a couple of lovelies in a photo spread.

Come sit down with Duchie.






EDIT
A lot of quality is lost uploading here to RIU so if your interested I ask that you look at it here and see the difference. Thanks.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5596701734/lightbox/


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice pics duchie  he looks so happy and proud over there.

With your description of the heat and the pic of the fungi growing on the surface my guess is your soil is actually cooking then.
This isa pic of cooking soil... lol sorry its so big but what the hey.
The top layer of the cooking soil develops a mycelium network of fungi witch is a good thing


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 6, 2011)

DST said:


> i think that's more of a genetic trait indecline. Something I look for in my girls as well....says he with a SSH with more leaf than bud, haha.
> 
> oh, btw I chopped the SSH this morning. Got over 500gram of wet stuff (I would call it bud, but that's a bit of an exaggeration!) IT will all get ground up and made into hash, any guesses on the weight in hash I'll get? no prizes, just something to guess at. In fact, I'll roll a nice fat jay and whoever wins can have it when they get to Amsterdam.....lol.


Twenty seven grams of gooey goodness is my guess.



genuity said:


> dam D,that is some fluff,16 weeks dam
> i got a bluehammer,from sannies seeds that has been in 12/12 since 2/28,and it jus now got some pre buds on it,ill get pics soon.


I don't get it? Other than the blackjack, which came from the seed fairy, the four other girls are all sannies. The killing fields just didn't want to get started but once she did she's doing fine. I kicked mine into 12/12 on the sixth of last month. Some are ten week strains and some twelve but the four oldest look damn good if I do say so myself. Got home late from work so I didn't get to see them before lights out. Gave them a drink of mycorrhizae this morning that I aerating overnight.

The end of week five of 12/12 is saturday, I'll post an update on sunday.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 6, 2011)

Duchie, I wish I could hang around you for a couple of days to soak in some of your camera skills.

What caught my eye, Peter Gabriel, I saw him when he was with genesis, watcher of the sky era. I don't even remember what I wrote so no worries about not answering.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2011)

*sannies bluehammer 5 weeks 12/12*


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Whodat, that is exactly what it is, thanks for clearing that up, so clearly! It looks so pretty. Like driving through the Rockies when the suns coming up. 

OK, I gotta tell ya where that came from. I snipped a wee bud of my Jack Hammer and quick dried it, and the trichs are still a lot of clear, and rammed it into my bubbler. Well all I'll say is I'm doing preeeeety damn good right now with a great cerebral buzz going on. The thing I'm experiencing that I haven't in a long time are little buzzes in my ears and head, like mosquitos buzzing buy real quick. Other neat little feeling too. Good stone so far. Can't wait to see the ending now. I should never have taken a taste! Damn it! Oh well, I have another one now that is showing signs of being even more lovely and she, I am going to take some cuts from. I think I'm gonna run 3 of them along 1 wall of my room.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Nice pics duchie  he looks so happy and proud over there.
> 
> With your description of the heat and the pic of the fungi growing on the surface my guess is your soil is actually cooking then.
> This isa pic of cooking soil... lol sorry its so big but what the hey.
> The top layer of the cooking soil develops a mycelium network of fungi witch is a good thing


 Nice looks like your shits coming along good


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Whodat, that is exactly what it is, thanks for clearing that up, so clearly! It looks so pretty. Like driving through the Rockies when the suns coming up.
> 
> OK, I gotta tell ya where that came from. I snipped a wee bud of my Jack Hammer and quick dried it, and the trichs are still a lot of clear, and rammed it into my bubbler. Well all I'll say is I'm doing preeeeety damn good right now with a great cerebral buzz going on. The thing I'm experiencing that I haven't in a long time are little buzzes in my ears and head, like mosquitos buzzing buy real quick. Other neat little feeling too. Good stone so far. Can't wait to see the ending now. I should never have taken a taste! Damn it! Oh well, I have another one now that is showing signs of being even more lovely and she, I am going to take some cuts from. I think I'm gonna run 3 of them along 1 wall of my room.


Can't wait to see them beauties get monstrous over there


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Nice pics duchie  he looks so happy and proud over there.
> 
> With your description of the heat and the pic of the fungi growing on the surface my guess is your soil is actually cooking then.
> This isa pic of cooking soil... lol sorry its so big but what the hey.
> The top layer of the cooking soil develops a mycelium network of fungi witch is a good thing


im glad i saw this. all my veggies have this on the top layer and i thought it was mold and was gonna water with neem to kill it but know i know to leave it. i didnt know it grew on the top of soil, ive been adding Oregonisms myco and beneficial fungi


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Allllllll good  not my pic btw but mine should be looking like that soon. I can see small amounts forming.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, I wish I could hang around you for a couple of days to soak in some of your camera skills.
> 
> What caught my eye, Peter Gabriel, I saw him when he was with genesis, watcher of the sky era. I don't even remember what I wrote so no worries about not answering.


 Hell, I'd love to do that without the camera talk. It's still new to me and I take Loooots of shots, but it's something I jumped into with as much enthusiasm as this. Or is it the other way around? Anyway we can talk about it here anytime, or over at my thread, whichever floats your boat or anyone else. I just love sharing info about common interests. Anyway I will start with this. Camera function, white balance, ISO, etc, etc, don't mean crap without composition. It's the personal, artistic side of pictures that grab us and hold us a little longer than the other photo. Take for instance whodats prize shot. I am soooo glad the judges chose that shot because of that reason alone. First assignment is to Google "Rule of Thirds". I've got a couple of good links bookmarked I could edit into here a little later. I'll put them on my thread too. 

Cheers.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2011)

well thanks to who ever it was if they were from the 600


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

Whodat, hows that bowl hit??????


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey mcp, haven't seen ya in a bit. Been wanting to get by your thread. I've got some real neat stuff to share over there so I promise I get over there. Probably tonight even. Anyway whodat was responding to an inquiry I made because I made up a Coir, sphagnum mix with mychorrizae in it, and I thought it might me that growing on top. Anyway, mystery solved by the 600 again!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey mcp, haven't seen ya in a bit. Been wanting to get by your thread. I've got some real neat stuff to share over there so I promise I get over there. Probably tonight even. Anyway whodat was responding to an inquiry I made because I made up a Coir, sphagnum mix with mychorrizae in it, and I thought it might me that growing on top. Anyway, mystery solved by the 600 again!


ya i dont post much in here cuz i dont have much to contribute ATM. I am also lurking though.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, I wish I could hang around you for a couple of days to soak in some of your camera skills.
> 
> What caught my eye, Peter Gabriel, I saw him when he was with genesis, watcher of the sky era. I don't even remember what I wrote so no worries about not answering.


Speaking of good music, I was over at Stinkbudds thread, talking bout music, and it brought up a story and I had to share it here too. My 15 year old daughter comes home from school with a new music assignment. They each get to choose their artist and do a project on them. While everyone chose typical top 40 mainstream, my incredibly smart, talented and very tasteful girl chose Elvis Costello. You think I could fake all "oh yeah?" about it? No way. There is hope for our future!

I missed a lot of opportunities so see some great shows because of my age, but I was still immersed in their music. I have 3 older sister, ranging from 8 to 15 years my elders, so they're music influences on me were broad. One was all old country. Real grassroots stuff. Then there was my oldest sister, the capitalist opportunist socialite who listened to crap like "I bet your pardon, I never promised you a rose garden". God I could hang myself just playing that line in my head. Ha ha. gotta laugh cause my one sister would take me over to her place and leave me when I was being bad as to punish me. Then there was the youngest, my twin separated by 8 years. She was the rebel runaway rocker. My parents had no chance over her influence on me!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great stuff duchieman..by the way just finished dropping some AWB real quick to pick up my pace got to cook for the young'n tonight the ole lady has to work late..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

For those of you that dont know them by that i mean Average White Band!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya i dont post much in here cuz i dont have much to contribute ATM. I am also lurking though.


 I hear you, sometime it gets quiet here too, but I'm always checking to see whats going on. I don't have facebook anymore, dropped it almost a year ago now. Couldn't tolerate the hypocrisy of my friends and family anymore so this is what I have now and I am much happier. While hear I'll spit out what I mean by that. Whenever I would post a status about something mindless and stupid, usually some sort of clever sexual innuendo or something, and I'd get all kinds of people respond. As soon as I post something relevant to the world around us, maybe on a serious note, or something to spark some intelligent conversation or debate I'd get Zip! Funny think is that if anyone of those people where to be sitting across a table from me having a bowl and a drink, then I bet I'd ignite a fire out of their mouths like hell ready to erupt. Just makes me wonder is all. 

Anyway dude, Jack Hammer has me rambling. I'll pop by later after it quiets down.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe the open top mylar lined shed is too much for them? @ more plants are fucked up now. It does look like something is spilling on them, but what ? The afgoo has several leaves now with hella round burns on them!!



Gonna rain here, not sure if I should cover the shed or not???


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 6, 2011)

^^^ Damn......I bet you and I could have a bowl and a drink and have a damn good time!!!! I like your wording.....you should be a writer along with a great grower/photographer!!!^^^

Edit,,,,,,,I'm always late........FKKKKKKKK


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> doobie- where did you get your jacks from? i have always liked the ratios provided in them.


There's no local dealer for Jack's in my area, so I have to order directly from them online: 

*http://www.jacksclassic.com/*

In fact, I like it so much that I ordered the next size up from my first order of the "Dynamic Duo" and am getting 1.5 pound tubs of each one. It should be getting it in the mail this week or next week.


@bassman:
Thanks, bro! I'm stoked at how well they're doing on Jack's nutes.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> a bowl and a drink, then I bet I'd ignite a fire out of their mouths like hell ready to erupt. Just makes me wonder is all.


You cannot light a wet fuse... Some people are just intellectually handicapped... Youd never even get them to have the bowl


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 6, 2011)

Marlowe!!!!....WTF.....can't even post those shots in the MMW thread you started????


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe the open top mylar lined shed is too much for them? @ more plants are fucked up now. It does look like something is spilling on them, but what ? The afgoo has several leaves now with hella round burns on them!!
> Gonna rain here, not sure if I should cover the shed or not???


The sun reflecting off the mylar is acting as a mirror and frying your plants.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I hear you, sometime it gets quiet here too, but I'm always checking to see whats going on. I don't have facebook anymore, dropped it almost a year ago now. Couldn't tolerate the hypocrisy of my friends and family anymore so this is what I have now and I am much happier. While hear I'll spit out what I mean by that. Whenever I would post a status about something mindless and stupid, usually some sort of clever sexual innuendo or something, and I'd get all kinds of people respond. As soon as I post something relevant to the world around us, maybe on a serious note, or something to spark some intelligent conversation or debate I'd get Zip! Funny think is that if anyone of those people where to be sitting across a table from me having a bowl and a drink, then I bet I'd ignite a fire out of their mouths like hell ready to erupt. Just makes me wonder is all.
> 
> Anyway dude, Jack Hammer has me rambling. I'll pop by later after it quiets down.


I hear that! Fuck FB. I don't have it anymore either, and I guess this has replaced the time that I'd spend on there... although I probably spend more time on this than I ever did that. There are some friends I miss on there, but for the most part it was all garbage, and quite frankly I think it's creepy how voyeuristic some people get. Plus, nobody on there had the bud pr0n that club 600 has


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe the open top mylar lined shed is too much for them? @ more plants are fucked up now. It does look like something is spilling on them, but what ? The afgoo has several leaves now with hella round burns on them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna rain here, not sure if I should cover the shed or not???


Did you harden them off before they went outside? They can be getting toasted from the sun.
When moving plants from indoors to out doors its a good idea to put them in the sun for an hr then maybe in the shade for the rest of the day, the next day extend its time in the sun and so on... They should be adjusted in a week and able to handle those extra uvbs the sune puts out.
But this is just a guess tho.

Edit: I agree with cof, mylar not so good, some polly would work if you need the extra light.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I hear that! Fuck FB. I don't have it anymore either, and I guess this has replaced the time that I'd spend on there... although I probably spend more time on this than I ever did that. There are some friends I miss on there, but for the most part it was all garbage, and quite frankly I think it's creepy how voyeuristic some people get. Plus, nobody on there had the bud pr0n that club 600 has


I haven't logged into my facebook account in a couple of months.
The only other forum I go to is talkbass.com, which I only use for the technical tips on music hardware & software and links to online resources. Other than that, it's a bunch of kvetching & bitching, and everyone's an "expert" who thinks their opinions are facts, and threads usually turn into cyber-pissing contests & one-upsmanship games. It gets old really quick.
Club 600 is the best forum thread I've ever run across in all my years of online trolly-ness.
Mad props to all the members, and especially to DST for starting the whole thing up and keeping it on an even keel.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2011)

Preach on, Brother


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Ha ha, funny thought. What's the world coming to when you have to copy and paste intelligence into a status bar? "Like"


----------



## loquacious (Apr 6, 2011)

First of all, Jigfresh has an awesome avatar! Second, How many plants do you think s single 600 watt light will support? I am thinking of doing 12-16 plants and need to know 600 or 1000? All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 6, 2011)

loquacious said:


> First of all, Jigfresh has an awesome avatar! Second, How many plants do you think s single 600 watt light will support? I am thinking of doing 12-16 plants and need to know 600 or 1000? All help is greatly appreciated.


Get a light mover and do 20 with the 600


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Day 22for the ?purp


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

22 days and looking like heaven nice shot whodat!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Day 22for the ?purp


JEEEZ-US bro! Could it be any frostier at such a young age? I cannot WAIT to see this shit at harvest.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Your Purp looks very different to mine


Hope you guys don't mind a couple more shots of my Jack Hammer. Also one of Death Row.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Stank you stink and bobo, I wish you could smell her... sooooo fruity! It actually does a 180 as far as smell once it dries though. It goes from super fresh fruity berry blastyness to, well, rotten fruit compost kinda. Taste exactly like it smells I think... But that all changes once its dried. I want that fresh taste!

Duchie- lol def not the same strain. 
Nice set-up that tv is sick, Oh! I see waldo!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

I've lost Waldo actually. Not a clue where he is. I know what you mean by that fresh taste, my Widows are like that with this great taste to. So you guys mind if I go a little pron crazy?

The Purp on top, The White Widow on bottom.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

I think we mind if you don't!
You cant hold out on us! we will hunt you down in the streets with pitchforks and 600ds in our hands!


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new here to rollitup, but not new to rolling it up! Just wanted to introduce myself here. I was invited to club 600 so I thought I'd check it all out. I've been growing full time for 19 years now, but I'm still not a know-it-all. Not real good yet with all this computer tech., but I will try to get some pics on here sometime. Looks like everyone is doing a pretty good job without my advise, so I try to never insult anyone if I comment on their grows. I'm not a 600 grower, I'm at 2000 in flower and 1000 in veg., have about a 95% success rate with clones, and live in an indoor jungle. lol
Can't even get in without a machete! lol Anyway, if I can help anyone I will certainly try. Happy growing everyone!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome. Glad to have you.
Duchie


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I think we mind if you don't!
> You cant hold out on us! we will hunt you down in the streets with pitchforks and 600ds in our hands!


Why do I picture Doobie's Superhero when you say that?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

OK then whodat, how bout I give you this one but please view it at the link cause RIU again doesn't do high res any justice. This shot was taken on a tripid with a 20 second shutter. No, not 1/20, but 20 whole seconds with the shutter open. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5596706843/lightbox/


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, I did want to comment on a recent pic I saw of a 16 week flowering silver haze...flowered way too long, lots of mass yes but the older flowers will have degraded trichomes, and the newer growth is thready, looks awesome but I'm not sure I get why it was left to flower so long. If left longer, those thready bud tips would actually try to revert to veg even with only 12 hours of light.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn duchie! now I want a nice camera  20 seconds? I dont need a tripod for that


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

tmf said:


> Thanks, I did want to comment on a recent pic I saw of a 16 week flowering silver haze...flowered way too long, lots of mass yes but the older flowers will have degraded trichomes, and the newer growth is thready, looks awesome but I'm not sure I get why it was left to flower so long. If left longer, those thready bud tips would actually try to revert to veg even with only 12 hours of light.


That was DST's girl. That's interesting info though. Would like to hear more conversation on that.



whodatnation said:


> Damn duchie! now I want a nice camera  20 seconds? I dont need a tripod for that


It was so dark that even the cameras sensors couldn't read the bud so I had to use a flashlight to light the bud so I could see it through the viewer in order to focus. I sure had to do some squinting to do that but it looks like I got it near clear. Still a little fuzzy at 400% though.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, where did that shot come from in your avatar? I've always liked that one. Makes me think of good times.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok cof and whodat, I am taking the mylar down tomorrow.

No I never heard even of hardening them


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey, where did that shot come from in your avatar? I've always liked that one. Makes me think of good times.


Thanks  it was from some ak I harvested in my whodat 6 strains thread... Good times indeed, buds, music, and titty beads 
Great pics btw! I occupy my artistic side with paints but need a better camera to do them justice. Iv sold a few but mostly give them away to family that hasn't gotten any gifts from me in a few yrs lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks  it was from some ak I harvested in my whodat 6 strains thread... Good times indeed, buds, music, and titty beads
> Great pics btw! I occupy my artistic side with paints but need a better camera to do them justice. Iv sold a few but mostly give them away to family that hasn't gotten any gifts from me in a few yrs lol


That place should interest you then, if not already from before. So glad to hear that's your shot, that's cool.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm bored. Anyone wanna play a game?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok im in on the ass theme now  I had a difficult dime choosing between these two-


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the blue string one best!!


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Day 22for the ?purp





duchieman said:


> OK then whodat, how bout I give you this one but please view it at the link cause RIU again doesn't do high res any justice. This shot was taken on a tripid with a 20 second shutter. No, not 1/20, but 20 whole seconds with the shutter open.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5596706843/lightbox/
> View attachment 1537058


Duchie and whodat...I see you are practicing for the 420 comp!!!! Awesome stuff guys.





tmf said:


> Thanks, I did want to comment on a recent pic I saw of a 16 week flowering silver haze...flowered way too long, lots of mass yes but the older flowers will have degraded trichomes, and the newer growth is thready, looks awesome but I'm not sure I get why it was left to flower so long. If left longer, those thready bud tips would actually try to revert to veg even with only 12 hours of light.


Welcome tmf, to answer your query/prognosis. The SSH, or SSHit as Oscaroscar calls it had no amber trichomes (I do have a magnifying glass), the buds grew whispey (thready as you said) all the way through the grow, the plant has the smallest calyxes I have seen, and no offense to the Fairy who sent me the bean, but I just don't think it was a great pheno (and I have had that confirmed by others who grew the same phenotype.) 

With the heavy cola the plant bent over and this also caused the thready calyxes to start growing away from the main structure, giving it the appearance it has (kind of like supercropping). I was not growing it to get mass, I was growing it to get bud that looked finished, and to be honest, I could have left it to go longer.

Well the sun is shining in the Dam today, long may it continue. Hope Spring has come your way peeps.

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely, hands down her pants, most definitely the blue one. Me, it's gotta be the whole package.


There's just too many run of the mill beauties. I'd rather look at this.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I like the blue string one best!!


I agree with bassman, but in a smaller pic the red one works just as well


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Absolutely, hands down her pants, most definitely the blue one. Me, it's gotta be the whole package.
> View attachment 1537257
> 
> There's just too many run of the mill beauties. I'd rather look at this.


that is beautiful indeed.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

DOG Cheese:



DPQ x Cheese:




Engineers Dream:




And not to forget the DOG!



 DST

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1537344-dog-cured-2/


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

OG Larry x OG Larry



Og Larry x Platinum OG (sativa leaning grower)



 DST


----------



## indecline (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> I would take that amount bru!! for sure.....
> 
> It's all quite funny, but I am a bit gutted to be honest. Was really looking forward to some Silver Haze taste. It's got the smell, has even packed on some crystals, it's just so god dam fluffy it's unreal...And that's 16 weeks I have flowered it for.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot like my blue cheese. i think i got about 300g from mine but i chopped at week 8 because it was an unplanned sativa. very fluffy bud, but dried well and if you gave the bud a little squeeze you would be sniffing your fingers all day lol.
i bet yours is a great smoke, at 8 weeks mine does the job but i would have liked to have seen its true potential. only had around 10 percent brown pistols and the buds didnt swell up. very speedy high though, really gets your heart racing. kinda enjoyed it so im trying the reveg her but i doubt it will work.

have to let us know how it smokes.



whodatnation said:


> Ok im in on the ass theme now  I had a difficult dime choosing between these two-


I think you made the right choice, but that might just be the inviting angle of the pic lol


----------



## indecline (Apr 7, 2011)

oh and going back to my robbery. I know i should let it ride but man, i hate loseing face. i know they will be laughing at me for ever. makes me mad you know. it was my lifeline, my sole income at the moment and they fucked it up for me, now ill have to take out a loan for a few grand to pay my bills.

I am waiting on info about his address. I wont be letting get away with it. i text him afterwards "Enjoy it for now, things always come good". It took place outside my building, he doesnt know which one but doesnt take a mastermind to figure out ill be in the area.
I want payback but not untill i move in the next few months. He wont find me then, well he could but hes a bit of a scumbag and not smart enough to track me down.

any ideas? I dont even care about the money now, i just want him to know that he shouldnt have done it. you follow? people cant be allowed to get away with this crap. 
and if i do get him back, im no caveman, it will be done smoothly. guys have any ideas?


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

no more porn hub for me.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> DOG Cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sweeeeeet buds D, that dpq x cheese looks evil


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

I am sure we will think up something. It's hard for me as it's not my livelihood, but if it was I am afraid to say I am not sure I would want to write what I would do to that guy. I don't know your situation but this seems awefully close to home. For start off, how did this guy get in touch with you and know what you were up to. If he was introduced to you then you go to that source of introduction and make their life a misery, once you're done with that you then go and make his life a misery (once you have moved). I think until you move you need to bide your time lad. When you say "they", is this another group of people you know in your area?



indecline said:


> oh and going back to my robbery. I know i should let it ride but man, i hate loseing face. i know they will be laughing at me for ever. makes me mad you know. it was my lifeline, my sole income at the moment and they fucked it up for me, now ill have to take out a loan for a few grand to pay my bills.
> 
> I am waiting on info about his address. I wont be letting get away with it. i text him afterwards "Enjoy it for now, things always come good". It took place outside my building, he doesnt know which one but doesnt take a mastermind to figure out ill be in the area.
> I want payback but not untill i move in the next few months. He wont find me then, well he could but hes a bit of a scumbag and not smart enough to track me down.
> ...


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 7, 2011)

Marlowe needs help...

Growing Shiva Skunk ( NL#5xSK#1)and Corleone Kush ( Pre98 Bubba x SFV OGK f4)

I dont know what the difference is between F1s and F4s... Can someone here at the 6 let me know if I can keep pollen and/or make seeds


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

F1 is just the first generation of the cross. Each pheno has a representation of each genotype. F2's you then see more of the recessive traits appearing and more mixes, F3's and F4's are moving down the path towards creating a more uniformed strain as subsequent crosses are selected to bring out particular traits. Further crosses in F5/F6 are also generally backcrossed with the original parents if uniformity with one or the other parents is desired...(breeding lines)

EDIT: And of course you can make seeds, you just need a boy and a girl. But then if you want to be able to continue with the similar traits you need to ensure that the boy and girl have the characteristics to do that. good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> F1 is just the first generation of the cross. Each pheno has a representation of each genotype. F2's you then see more of the recessive traits appearing and more mixes, F3's and F4's are moving down the path towards creating a more uniformed strain as subsequent crosses are selected to bring out particular traits. Further crosses in F5/F6 are also generally backcrossed with the original parents if uniformity with one or the other parents is desired...(breeding lines)
> 
> EDIT: And of course you can make seeds, you just need a boy and a girl. But then if you want to be able to continue with the similar traits you need to ensure that the boy and girl have the characteristics to do that. good luck whatever you decide.


I kinda dislike that I cant smoke the male before to make sure hes proper breeding material...


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 7, 2011)

I almost forgot to share my bong fix with the 6...

I had a long crack at the bottom of a piece I really liked so I sat it down til I came up with something to repair it with...
Then i stumbled on this 3M Rubberized texture spray ( truck bed spray liner). I just tapped off at my normal water fill line and applied to bottom...

Think I may start doing my new bongs this way.


----------



## indecline (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> I am sure we will think up something. It's hard for me as it's not my livelihood, but if it was I am afraid to say I am not sure I would want to write what I would do to that guy. I don't know your situation but this seems awefully close to home. For start off, how did this guy get in touch with you and know what you were up to. If he was introduced to you then you go to that source of introduction and make their life a misery, once you're done with that you then go and make his life a misery (once you have moved). I think until you move you need to bide your time lad. When you say "they", is this another group of people you know in your area?


they being him and his scumbag friend with him.
He was a guy i met in my last job, seemed genuine enough. he brought up the fact that he was growing some years ago and his house burnt down and thats why hes working etc... so we go to know each other and he asked if i could get any, and then i arranged for him to buy 10 ounce off me. 
then day of the deal all goes well, i think he has done it before it was too smooth. so i need to make sure they learn their lesson. thing is he has kids, which makes me wonder what hes willing to do in retaliation if i get him back. crazy how people will risk their life and their kids safety all for 10 ounces.

shame their isnt mutual respect for both buyers and growers. were all in the same boat after all.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

If he has kids, just go round to his house, chap his door and ask him friendly why he thinks he will get away with it. And why he done it? His wife/partner (unless she is scum like him) is not going to like that, and I am sure if his kids are there he is not going to start anything. Even if he makes you get the fuk out of their, his partner is still going to be mad at him. The key to this approach is the way you speak to him, the words you use, and most importantly, the tone you use. It's hard for someone to get mad if you are not getting mad.....not being someone who is involved in criminality (haha) it makes me laugh about so called rules of the street. What rules? He's got kids, ok it's not their fault that their Dad is a peni$ and no one wants kids to see fuked up things, or to be involved in fuked up things, but hey, you fly with the crows you get shot with the crows!
This guy makes me madder the more I hear about him.



indecline said:


> they being him and his scumbag friend with him.
> He was a guy i met in my last job, seemed genuine enough. he brought up the fact that he was growing some years ago and his house burnt down and thats why hes working etc... so we go to know each other and he asked if i could get any, and then i arranged for him to buy 10 ounce off me.
> then day of the deal all goes well, i think he has done it before it was too smooth. so i need to make sure they learn their lesson. thing is he has kids, which makes me wonder what hes willing to do in retaliation if i get him back. crazy how people will risk their life and their kids safety all for 10 ounces.
> 
> shame their isnt mutual respect for both buyers and growers. were all in the same boat after all.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

Is that on the inside or outside of the bong? Genius BTW. So you now have a rubber based bong? kinky.



Marlowe said:


> I almost forgot to share my bong fix with the 6...
> 
> I had a long crack at the bottom of a piece I really liked so I sat it down til I came up with something to repair it with...
> Then i stumbled on this 3M Rubberized texture spray ( truck bed spray liner). I just tapped off at my normal water fill line and applied to bottom...
> ...


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> they being him and his scumbag friend with him.
> He was a guy i met in my last job, seemed genuine enough. he brought up the fact that he was growing some years ago and his house burnt down and thats why hes working etc... so we go to know each other and he asked if i could get any, and then i arranged for him to buy 10 ounce off me.
> then day of the deal all goes well, i think he has done it before it was too smooth. so i need to make sure they learn their lesson. thing is he has kids, which makes me wonder what hes willing to do in retaliation if i get him back. crazy how people will risk their life and their kids safety all for 10 ounces.
> 
> shame their isnt mutual respect for both buyers and growers. were all in the same boat after all.


wish i could help,but id be back in prison by now if that went down with me,
i think your best bet is to *keep.it.pushing,*he thinks your soft,or he would of not tryd that shit
so watch out he might try again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

dont want to sound like an ass but damn man 10 ounces for a first time buy? and you didnt see that coming? this is exactly why i only help friends ive known for a long time. fucking stick up kids these days dont care who you are or if you have dependants its machete or your stash. 

im a big believer in karma. sooner or later someones going to pop this guy


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Is that on the inside or outside of the bong? Genius BTW. So you now have a rubber based bong? kinky.


Outside... Its pretty cool, I dont have to take my time to set it down anymore. Id say its an eighth of an inch thick with a few coats on


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

that's exactly what I need, lol. Cross heart I have not done anything major to the main bong, but my room has a concrete floor which is just jailbait!!!!


Marlowe said:


> Outside... Its pretty cool, I dont have to take my time to set it down anymore. Id say its an eighth of an inch thick with a few coats on


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2011)

indecline

hide your grow op and make an anonymous call from a pay phone to the po po about some guy trying to sell.


cof


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> indecline
> 
> hide your grow op and make an anonymous call from a pay phone to the po po about some guy trying to sell.
> 
> ...


ive had that done to me befor,by family...needless to say i did not work.
and needless to say that family member..........................

but times are hard all over the world,so the "jack boys"will be out,evry yr around this time allways happens,
along with popo sweeps.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> wish i could help,but id be back in prison by now if that went down with me,
> i think your best bet is to *keep.it.pushing,*he thinks your soft,or he would of not tryd that shit
> so watch out he might try again.


I did my time for my crime... Almost 13 months... Picked up a bar stool and smashed a guys face in... Nowadays nobody would even think of trying that shit with me... 

Look.. Im a really nice guy but sometimes I like that rep hanging over my head... I guess what Im trying to say to Indecline is sometimes you only gotta handle buisness once... 



DST said:


> that's exactly what I need, lol. Cross heart I have not done anything major to the main bong, but my room has a concrete floor which is just jailbait!!!!


Perfect...


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

I think we all know when you get to that point in a situation that is not going to be resolved through words alone, this is the time to strike first with no questions asked. Like Marlowe said, people tend not to mess with you after situations like that. Upon thinking of it, what I said before is ridiculous, you go to that boys house, you look him in the eye, you don't say a word. You know he's going to be up in your face. That's when you sharply pull your head back about an inch and power drive your forehead into his nose. No matter what size that boy is, he will be hitting the deck and will not be able to see for love nor money. Then it's up to you if you take it further. Walk away, or steam in a bit more, haha. Or you could just forget it, learn your lesson and move on/away from your area. Anyway, your choice mate, just don't put yourself into a situation you will regret even further....after all, you have your freedom and your lovely lady. And plants grow again.

Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> I think we all know when you get to that point in a situation that is not going to be resolved through words alone, this is the time to strike first with no questions asked. Like Marlowe said, people tend not to mess with you after situations like that. Upon thinking of it, what I said before is ridiculous, you go to that boys house, you look him in the eye, you don't say a word. You know he's going to be up in your face. That's when you sharply pull your head back about an inch and power drive your forehead into his nose. No matter what size that boy is, he will be hitting the deck and will not be able to see for love nor money. Then it's up to you if you take it further. Walk away, or steam in a bit more, haha. Or you could just forget it, learn your lesson and move on/away from your area. Anyway, your choice mate, just don't put yourself into a situation you will regret even further....after all, you have your freedom and your lovely lady. And plants grow again.
> 
> Peace, DST


Seriously. Be safe! And have a few of your best mates around the corner with bats and crowbars, just in case.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

F1, F2, F3 are denotations showing what generation the seeds are. Meaning F1's would be the first cross between two different strains, F2's would be a cross of the resulting babies, so on and so forth.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2011)

About the retaliation thing. I think it all comes down to what you are willing to put on the table. Meaning what do you have to lose and what are you willing to risk. If you are going to have a 'career' where reputation is worth a lot then you 'need' to have your rep in place. In that case you figure out the worst thing you can do with the shortest jail time associated with it. Don't try to get caught or anything but make sure Everyone knows you did that shit.

If you are just messing around making money for a year or two before you graduate college or something, then it's really not worth bringing yourself down to that guys level. The dude who ripped you off obviously doesn't have much to live for or take care of. Chances are if you mess him up, but only get the job half way done, he will come back at you stronger. And there's no need to get in a war like that over being pissed off you got jacked.

All or nothing are the choices I see. Either a lesson learned, or a new level or violence ascended. One hurts your pride, the other leaves you watching your back and may come with a roommate.

Personally I'd just chalk it up to me being a dumbass and move on. I've never gotten ripped off face to face like that and can't imagine it easy to deal with... but if that dumb ass is willing to risk so much for 10 zips, he may be willing to risk a lot more to keep you away from him.

********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

As for the Sour Kush plants I got going on.... they are spitting out new white hairs. Always wild when that happens. They have been on flush for 11 days now, and everything is still nice and green. Really trips me out how they haven't run into any deficiencies yet. A friend said that is a sign of healthy plants. I hope so. I'm thinking less than a week before they get chopped. Can't wait.

EDIT: I can't keep this avatar much longer. It's just TOO distracting. Every time I post it's like DAMN... that's a fine ass. Now what the hell was I about to do?


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

Wise words brother Jig.

So the plants are going through their last gasp white hair routine. Exciting times indeed. So in your learned opinion, do you think adding another level of plants looks like it will bring you a better yield/time ratio than previous longer veg grows? Will be interesting to see.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2011)

I do think the extra level will do good things compared to the one level. I think I messed up this batch by letting them veg too long. Next time will be better on that front. But overall, I think the top level will yield like last grow with the bottom level all gravy. Actually I think I'll get more than last grow just from the upper story. What I would really like is to trade the 1000w for 2 - 600w's and get a light for each level. Now THAT would be the ticket. I finally found the charger cable to my camera, so I will be taking some video later today.

I really can't wait till harvest time just so I can show you guys how many buds are in here. You can only see like 20% in the pics and vids. Soo much weight is hiding behind the front row. The smell is still off the hook.

Oh... and I think I am going to be putting my seedlings (big plants now) outside for a serious outdoor grow. I still have 3 dog, 1 ny47, 1 og kush, and 2 trinity rainbow purple.

Lastly... Don, that was the line of the year for me: "bubble butts and john gottis FTFW"


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> That's when you sharply pull your head back about an inch and power drive your forehead into his nose.


 Never underestimate the headbutt. Lol, I got a buddy who doesnt understand the force of something like that, I just think he has a soft head, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet, well I can't wait to see all this buddage you speak off, lol. 

And the 2x 600's would rock my man, you know that. Fuk it would be bright in that there cupboard of yours sir jig-a-watt (that's like a lot of kWs, lol).



jigfresh said:


> I do think the extra level will do good things compared to the one level. I think I messed up this batch by letting them veg too long. Next time will be better on that front. But overall, I think the top level will yield like last grow with the bottom level all gravy. Actually I think I'll get more than last grow just from the upper story. What I would really like is to trade the 1000w for 2 - 600w's and get a light for each level. Now THAT would be the ticket. I finally found the charger cable to my camera, so I will be taking some video later today.
> 
> I really can't wait till harvest time just so I can show you guys how many buds are in here. You can only see like 20% in the pics and vids. Soo much weight is hiding behind the front row. The smell is still off the hook.
> 
> ...


Make sure that OG Kush is no where too damp bru. Ideally I think they need low level growing conditions, but cold at night, brings the best out in em. I can't wait to see that pheno, that is from the original seed from quite a few years ago 



billcollector99 said:


> Never underestimate the headbutt. Lol, I got a buddy who doesnt understand the force of something like that, I just think he has a soft head, lol.


Indeedy! Soft in the head mare like, lol. (that's what we use to say in Scotland - "he's saft in the heed" as it would be pronounced).


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey DST what is DPQ?

Side note:

Pr0n

Acapulco Gold Week 11


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

hell yea BC,that AG is lookin right...how long to go?


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> F1, F2, F3 are denotations showing what generation the seeds are. Meaning F1's would be the first cross between two different strains, F2's would be a cross of the resulting babies, so on and so forth.


So this means i can keep and store pollen off the Corleone and the Shiva Skunk?.. if I can I might just pollinate a couple branches


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

DPQ is a cross Mr West came up with. It's Deep Purple x Querkle.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone know what the stretch is like after going to 12/12 on the sourkush aka headband? switched over at between 16 and 20"


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell yea BC,that AG is lookin right...how long to go?


 Barneys info at the Tude says 11 weeks, but I just checked her trichs and they are still pretty clear to me, and she just recently started packing on weight. Im thinking maybe 10 days or 2 weeks to go.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear bout the jacking bro.. I think jig said it all i know which i would choose .. i hope you make the right choice. You could always give him some laced up bud next time you see him!!  

Billco... Whats the make up of that A.gold? Looking good , is that grown outside?


A few pics from the room, temps are good but humiditys high 60+ at times ,trying not to spend on a de-humdi but seems like ill have to,unless some one has some tips to keep it down. The blue cheese buds aint as big as i thought it would be but they are less spaced out than the orginal cheese, dont smell to potent compared to the chedda. Dog's got a smell i got explain not to strong either but still a nice scent. Its looking like the Dogs going to be the last one standing in here ,wk 7 now and its looking like the others are going to finsh up before this. Got about 5 cuts off her that are looking good in some dirt at mo they'll be getting alonger veg than this.
I've just put in the DPQ,PKxHeri and Lem Skunk in some water to soak! Thanks Again..

I thinking of trying out a new base nutes for the hydro at the mo its vitalink max good results and decent price anybody got suggestion .

DGD


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Anyone know what the stretch is like after going to 12/12 on the sourkush aka headband? switched over at between 16 and 20"


from reserva privada? if so,she gets lanky,her sides will reach for the top,supercrop is a must.


billcollector99 said:


> Barneys info at the Tude says 11 weeks, but I just checked her trichs and they are still pretty clear to me, and she just recently started packing on weight. Im thinking maybe 10 days or 2 weeks to go.


sounds good,i always see that strain an want to try it out,i jus might have to give it a go.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice one Gen, supercropped they are, looking at them i thought they were going to be tall i'll post some pics when they get some boobs


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Nice one Gen, supercropped they are, looking at them i thought they were going to be tall i'll post some pics when they get some boobs


right on.......


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2011)

If this were a several years back I would have some good ideas for you, but Iv learned that sometimes doing the wrong thing might make you feel better but will probably set you back in the long run. This dealer I knew would pour about 100 hits of liquid LSD on the people that pissed him off lol he had enough lets just say that, he would do it so you wouldn't even know to.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 7, 2011)

I have some Headband, err Sourkush going now, though they are DSTs Headbands, I hope they are not stretchy, looking at them on what is day only the 2nd full day in the flowering tent, I don't think they will stretch too bad. They all look indica dominant. The DOG Kush that I planted 2 days ago broke soil today, 2 weeks of veg for her then into the flowering tent she goes. I am too impatient to wait until my next run to grow some DOG, so I figure this little girl in the corner of my tent in a 1 gallon should give me a few grams to get a taste of what the DOG has to offer. I also started the 3 Kandy Kush x Skunk regulars that I got as freedbies from Attitude a while back, Im hoping for a male from them to spunk on the ladies with, some MK Ultra or Violator Kush x Kandy Kushx Skunk would be nice. That would be from the 1000w tent. And maybe some of my Headband, Vanilla Kush, Bubba Kush, and Heribei x KKx Skunk. Oh yeah, the 1000w tent. I haven't mentioned that yet have I? Thats my 2nd flowering tent, it comes on 5 minutes after my 600w tent goes off. In the are the clones from my MK and Violator. The canopy in there should be crazy when its all said and done. Man was the temps with the 1000w a bitch to get control of, but I got em. Lots of good stuff going on, and hoping to do some breeding. I gotta go for now, take care Club 600.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

hey OD, So these are the Headbands that I grew from the seed I got out of the bag of weed I bought out of the Grey Area. The weed came from Don and Aaron by all accounts. And I believe they lost the grow room they had the Headbands in just after that as it never came back on the menu until they brought out that new one. But they always called it Headband in the Grey Area.

I planted the seeds that I got in the bag and then got some seeds to play around with from the lesbian loving that was going on. From then I just grew clones and the self seeding finished (well, always one or two to be found). I've uploaded a few throughout flower. these were grown under my trusty 400. I added another two after the first pic. You can see those at the back on the left in the middle pic (they went quite tall in a short space of time).

So here they are, 2 days into 12/12.


At 5-6 weeks


At 7 weeks.


Hope that helps you with the grow.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Speaking of good music, I was over at Stinkbudds thread, talking bout music, and it brought up a story and I had to share it here too. My 15 year old daughter comes home from school with a new music assignment. They each get to choose their artist and do a project on them. While everyone chose typical top 40 mainstream, my incredibly smart, talented and very tasteful girl chose Elvis Costello. You think I could fake all "oh yeah?" about it? No way. There is hope for our future!
> 
> I missed a lot of opportunities so see some great shows because of my age, but I was still immersed in their music. I have 3 older sister, ranging from 8 to 15 years my elders, so they're music influences on me were broad. One was all old country. Real grassroots stuff. Then there was my oldest sister, the capitalist opportunist socialite who listened to crap like "I bet your pardon, I never promised you a rose garden". God I could hang myself just playing that line in my head. Ha ha. gotta laugh cause my one sister would take me over to her place and leave me when I was being bad as to punish me. Then there was the youngest, my twin separated by 8 years. She was the rebel runaway rocker. My parents had no chance over her influence on me!


Thankfully you had one decent sister to, dare I say, show you the way. I consider myself to be extremely lucky in some aspects, one of them was being a teenager during the sixties. From I would say sixty seven to about seventy two were amazing years, everything was changing. I went from listening to Nat King Cole and Johnny Mathis to the Beatles and my world changed and thankfully I didn't end up going to viet nam. Nice little story, thanks for sharing.



duchieman said:


> I hear you, sometime it gets quiet here too, but I'm always checking to see whats going on. I don't have facebook anymore, dropped it almost a year ago now. Couldn't tolerate the hypocrisy of my friends and family anymore so this is what I have now and I am much happier. While hear I'll spit out what I mean by that. Whenever I would post a status about something mindless and stupid, usually some sort of clever sexual innuendo or something, and I'd get all kinds of people respond. As soon as I post something relevant to the world around us, maybe on a serious note, or something to spark some intelligent conversation or debate I'd get Zip! Funny think is that if anyone of those people where to be sitting across a table from me having a bowl and a drink, then I bet I'd ignite a fire out of their mouths like hell ready to erupt. Just makes me wonder is all.
> 
> Anyway dude, Jack Hammer has me rambling. I'll pop by later after it quiets down.


I want to ramble. People are strange. I feel more comfortable on here with my six hundred family than I do in real life with most people. We have no hidden agenda on here, we are all here to share and learn because of the one thing we have in common, weed, the bane of mankind according to some, some fools. I guess it's about that time. This is the best thread I have been a part of, it's great. Thank you DST for starting her up and being a great host. We have no bullshit on here like so many other threads. It's not a competition on here, it's about learning, sharing and encouraging each other. We have a great group of people here and I want to thank each and every one once again for contributing in such a positive manner. With so much civility lost in the world today, I can always count on coming home to the six hundred for some kind words.

I love being a part of this group.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 7, 2011)

indecline needs a shotty to go knock on the back of that guys head in my opinion...sky mask and shotty will always do the trick to scare someone into knowing who they fucked with.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2011)

Dont pull it out if your not ready to use it...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Dont pull it out if your not ready to use it...


thats what she said


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2011)

@DST,that headband looks good,looks not to far from the ones i did from reserva privada(dna).


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 7, 2011)

Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold. I think my buddy let his go for eleven or twelve weeks. I am thinking twelve. Stash some of this away if you can and forget about it for about two months. Smoked some last weekend from his vaporizer and it was superb.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I do think the extra level will do good things compared to the one level. I think I messed up this batch by letting them veg too long. Next time will be better on that front. But overall, I think the top level will yield like last grow with the bottom level all gravy. Actually I think I'll get more than last grow just from the upper story. What I would really like is to trade the 1000w for 2 - 600w's and get a light for each level. Now THAT would be the ticket. I finally found the charger cable to my camera, so I will be taking some video later today.
> 
> I really can't wait till harvest time just so I can show you guys how many buds are in here. You can only see like 20% in the pics and vids. Soo much weight is hiding behind the front row. The smell is still off the hook.
> 
> ...


Is your ballast magnetic Jig????....if so...get this....all you then need is two 600 bulbs!!!!!
http://compare.ebay.com/like/160517004466?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=223695757858&crlp=1_263602_309572&UA=?*F?&GUID=14e2dea81260a02652f694a6ffbcff12&itemid=160517004466&ff4=263602_309572


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures DST, they don't look like they stetch out too bad, but enough to open up the bud sites and let some light in, which is nice. I already have a nice canopy that would just about fill a 3x3 tent, when the stretch is done I think most of my 4x4 will be full of tops, around 40-45 if I counted correctly, and if all the ones I counted stay up at the canopy as tops, which they should. To me that says that I need to do more topping maybe. I did a but of LST to them a few days ago, so it will be interesting to see what the canopy does look like after the stretch. I am trying to bring up my yield, Im averaging about 2 ounces a plant, with the bulb issues I have had the past to grows thats ok, I hope to bring that up this run having a new bulb this whole run, a decent one at that. This time I spent the money on a good one and got a Lumatek hps. I get off subject easy back to the Headbands, I wish my Headbands look as lush as those ones in your pictures do DST. I kind of neglected mine, and due to space issues they stayed in 1 gallon potters the whole veg time, which was over 6 weeks, needless to say they were rootbound. I dont use my tap water, my water source is a good 20 miles away believe it or not, so there was a few times they went a day without water that they really needed it. But I refuse to use my tap water it is so contaminated with crap the water company puts in. I need get some potters just a little bigger for my veg area...


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 7, 2011)

Pulled some males to make some space...
Saved two males of each for pollin...
Second pic is of the keeper Coreone male and third is of the keeper Shiva Skunk male...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Is your ballast magnetic Jig????....if so...get this....all you then need is two 600 bulbs!!!!!
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/160517004466?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=223695757858&crlp=1_263602_309572&UA=?*F?&GUID=14e2dea81260a02652f694a6ffbcff12&itemid=160517004466&ff4=263602_309572


Wow man.... that is so awesome. Thankyou very very very much. I can't wait to get this going on.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 7, 2011)

Only works for mag. ballast....not digi....hope it helps you!!!!!


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 7, 2011)

Man i dont know what i like better, the bud pron on here or some of the avatars that you guys have. LOL


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh my Marlowe, those are my kind of father plants, Indica heavy kushy mofos! Something like I will be looking for from the Bubba 76 regulars when I grow them out...


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok guys, i have not posted anything about my grows for awhile now. Well i have been growing from a few years now and finally moved up from a 250whps to a new Digital Greenhouse 600w hps light. I built a new flowering room and it measures 43inX53inX8ft. I have my light in a cooltube. But when i first got the light, it was in a regular reflector and my temps was in the upper 80's when the light was on. I couldnt get my light as close to the plants as i wanted and some of them stretched on me. But now that i have the light in the cooltube my temps are 70f with light off and 78f with light on. I dont know how people grow with open reflectors. lol Anyways, here are some pics of my room. This grow i have been trying out the hempy buckets. I use 100% perlite and it has been working great so far. In the pics i have 10 in hempy buckets and you can see 2 little plants in cups that i am growing 12/12 straight from seed. I have transplanted them in hempy buckets now but have not taken any new pics. I am going to try to put some shelves in there so i can put like 3 rows high and be able to fit like 20-30 plants in there. Once i have the shelves built i will be adding clones every couple weeks until the room is full. Anyways, this is my setup as of a couple days ago and it will look alot better soon. LOL Man i am glad to finally be a member of Club 600. You guys rock.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 7, 2011)

little update with pics 

Skunk 1 x Puta 20 days 12/12


Strawberry cough 20 days 12/12


and for some clones "new moms"


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2011)

just noticed i starting to get spider mites on my rhino 4 in a half weeks into flower any idea how to get rid if them fast can see the webs starting inbetween branches help appreciated


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

Root Pr0n 

Red Kush 7 days in the rooter


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Morning folks, not a lot to say at the moment, "just finished my meusli", how about that, lol. Sun is shining, water and feed time at the zoo.

Laters, and peace to all.

DST


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 8, 2011)

whodat...i know u chose red ass, but juss look at the blue...so round and voluptuous.....aaahhhh.....both r very very sexy though.... sorry but i only speak truth..the bubble on blue is effin crazy........sorry i mised the contest i know im wat effin late but damn yo the asses


indecline said:


> Thats a lot like my blue cheese. i think i got about 300g from mine but i chopped at week 8 because it was an unplanned sativa. very fluffy bud, but dried well and if you gave the bud a little squeeze you would be sniffing your fingers all day lol.
> i bet yours is a great smoke, at 8 weeks mine does the job but i would have liked to have seen its true potential. only had around 10 percent brown pistols and the buds didnt swell up. very speedy high though, really gets your heart racing. kinda enjoyed it so im trying the reveg her but i doubt it will work.
> 
> have to let us know how it smokes.
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Root Pr0n
> 
> Red Kush 7 days in the rooter


Oh man Bill, you know I'm liking this shot! Your gonna have to tell me how you shot it and what with. 

Morning everyone. Just popping in to spend some time catching up on things before I head off to bed for a bit. Been smoking some of my Purp lately and also scored a new bong from a buddie, all I had to do was replace the busted inner stem. Ended up grabbing a whole new piece for 15 bucks and Bob's your uncle! Anyway, loaded a killer bowl, put on some tunes and went Hurricane (as in Reuben Carter) on the place, got stuff done I've been trying to get to for months and am now chilling while I bask in my accomplishment. Was it the strain? We'll just have to see but after my wife gets up in the morning, and it happens again, and she figures out it is the strain, then I could see her getting on the phone and placing the order for another batch of these seeds for me. Ha ha. Well gonna haul a good nighter, sit down at the display and see what your all up to.

Duchie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2011)

budolskie said:


> just noticed i starting to get spider mites on my rhino 4 in a half weeks into flower any idea how to get rid if them fast can see the webs starting inbetween branches help appreciated


I spray with a neem oil mix to control spider mites.

2 teaspoons of neem oil in a gallon of water (_*not too cold: just barely chilly to the touch*_), with about a teaspoon of liquid dish soap (_*"Safer" brand soap works great if you can get it locally in a garden supply store or Wal-mart, Lowe's/Home Depot, etc., but Palmolive, or any liquid dish soap that isn't anti-bacterial will work just fine as a surfactant to help the neem oil coat the plant*_).

Once the ingredients are in the sprayer give it a good shaking to mix it all up and douche the plants from bottom to top starting with all of the undersides of the leaves, then the trunk, branches & stems, and then spray the top sides of all the leaves.





If you use a one gallon pump-sprayer like I do (*$15 at a DIY store like Lowe's/Home Depot*), make sure to adjust the nozzle to give a wide & gentle spray so you don't blast away your trichomes. 

Make sure to not do it when the grow light is on (_*water spray on a hot bulb can cause catastrophic failure of the bulb, AND the water on the leaves can act as a magnifying glass and potentially cause burn spots on the leaves*_), or take them out of the grow area before spraying if the light has to be left on. 
Let the plants dry off all the way, or at least let most of the water drip off and get mostly dry before putting them back under the grow light.

The next morning, all mites should be dead (_*unless you have some mites that are resistant to neem oil*_). 
Other growers use different things out of need, due to tougher mites, but neem oil spray is the first line of defense.
I've never had to use anything stronger than neem oil, but I know that there are some toughened spider mites out there that require stronger remedies.

Do a follow-up douching 3 days later to kill new mites that hatched from the eggs, and again 3 or 4 days later to kill any more newly hatched mites.
Neem oil breaks down pretty quickly in light with UV rays in it, so it becomes inert in a day or two. 

Stop spraying about a week from harvest, and there will be no residue left over.

If your grow area can take some moisture, I'd go a step further and spray the insides of your tent/grow box/closet/room with the neem oil mixture to kill any mites that are wandering around off of the plant, too.

And, once you have the pump sprayer, make sure to start spraying you plants at least once a week (_*every 4 days is even better*_) from now on to help make it as difficult as possible for spider mites to invade in the future. 
It's a lot easier to do it that way, than to have to try and eradicate them once your plants are infested.

Hope it helps a bit, and good luck in your battle. 

(_**if neem doesn't work, then you'll have to move up to pyrethrum, or azamax or some such*_)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

mighty whities billcollector, healthy as fook!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

nugs
View attachment 1539362
porn





nug
View attachment 1539363
porn





see where im going with this

HAPPY FRIDAY 600!


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nugs
> View attachment 1539362
> porn
> 
> ...


yes. Straight to the bank!


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 8, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Is your ballast magnetic Jig????....if so...get this....all you then need is two 600 bulbs!!!!!
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/160517004466?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=223695757858&crlp=1_263602_309572&UA=?*F?&GUID=14e2dea81260a02652f694a6ffbcff12&itemid=160517004466&ff4=263602_309572


 this is new to me. any 1000w magnetic ballast? anybody currently using this? id like to know if it really lights a 600 at full. probly my next buy. anyone know where to buy good not so expensive magnetic ballasts? i was going to go with lumatek till i saw someone post with the nasty burnouts. dont need that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man Bill, you know I'm liking this shot! Your gonna have to tell me how you shot it and what with.



Just a basic point and shoot i got for about $100. Fujifilm JV100, the same camera I use for all my pics  I only wish I had a nice DSLR.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> this is new to me. any 1000w magnetic ballast? anybody currently using this? id like to know if it really lights a 600 at full. probly my next buy. anyone know where to buy good not so expensive magnetic ballasts? i was going to go with lumatek till i saw someone post with the nasty burnouts. dont need that.


I got mine here for $125 plus shipping: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/budget-gro-ii-remote-ballast-c-357_802_655.html


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2011)

Wut up 6! It must be friday? lots of pr0n! Bill, the shot of the roots is amazingly detailed, no way my point and shoot can get pics like that! Well keep it up peeps, Im getting off my lazy ass and building some stuff for my veg  yeah its already 11:30 but whatevea!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey everyone. Happy friday. We got about an inch of snow last night. Just enough to make everything white. I think it might be harvest time here. It's been 8 weeks 3 days in 12/12 and I just checked a sugar leaf for trichs. They were mostly cloudy. Maybe 5% clear and even fewer amber ones. I only saw about 4 or 5 amber trichs in the lot. If I remember what heads up said, he cuts right about now for sativa type plants. What you guys think? cut it down now?

[youtube]tdpVQVw3Ahk[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Any kush I have done I have always let go into the 9th week. Me personally I would wait a few days. Peace, DST

EDIT: Sorry, they are looking nice though. Would love to see what's going on behind the tube.


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2011)

looking good in that cab,like D,i would try to go 9 weeks with them kush.


----------



## fatality (Apr 8, 2011)

how long would you'all run white russians for ? from what i read 10 weeks is good chop time.... any input ?


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2011)

fatality said:


> how long would you'all run white russians for ? from what i read 10 weeks is good chop time.... any input ?


65-75 days is fine.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Alright 600's here is the thread to my first offical 600 watt grow!! the link is below and i think this one will be pure fun!!hope to see you all there. Peace


*Stinkbudd1's 600w "kush exstravaganza!!!" featuring: Buku, killing kush,kushage,darks*


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 8, 2011)

sorry to be a bore, but back on the topic of the sunpulse splitter. will it just run each lamp at a lower wattage? say 500w? or do the lamps perform just as well as if they were on a 600w ballast? also i found a video by monstergardens where they use the splitter with different bulbs and a electronic ballast to boot. but the sunpulse website " says" do not use other lamps besides theirs and only use a magnetic ballast. marketing ploy? that link you gave me for the magnetic ballast is the cheapest one ive come across. big thanx for that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2011)

A little more Friday night frosty bud pR0n for the 6-oh-oh.
31 days of 12/12, Matanuska Thunderfuck:





































Peace!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

my goodness doob those are fabulous great grow and set up is bad bro wish i had that kind of room..rep is in order !


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> sorry to be a bore, but back on the topic of the sunpulse splitter. will it just run each lamp at a lower wattage? say 500w? or do the lamps perform just as well as if they were on a 600w ballast? also i found a video by monstergardens where they use the splitter with different bulbs and a electronic ballast to boot. but the sunpulse website " says" do not use other lamps besides theirs and only use a magnetic ballast. marketing ploy? that link you gave me for the magnetic ballast is the cheapest one ive come across. big thanx for that.


I have no idea about how it works out, if it's only 500 and 500 or what, but I do know that it would be perfect for me. I basically want to spread my light out and have two sources, but not have to pay more electricity and buy another ballast. My guess is that it does run them at a lower wattage. I would agree that it only works with a magnetic ballast but the whole thing about them only working with their bulbs I think is bullshit. Maybe not though, lol. Would suck to buy two fancy ass 600 bulbs only to have them burn out because of the lower wattage.

I love that website the ballast was listed on. I've bought a lot of my gear from them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks stinkbudd1 
It's actually just a 48" x 48" x 60" tall grow box, but just right for my needs until my wife & I get into a house some day.

Attached are a few pics, relating to a previous post of mine about spraying with neem oil, of a cardboard shield I made to hang from the frame of my grow box's ceiling so I can spray with lights on without worry of going ka-blooey.
I just let it hang in place until the plants below it are dry, or mostly dry, then I remove it and have no problems with burn spots.



















Peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking nice  You might want to rinse that neem off though. Those buds are looking great! day 31 to boot!!! woot!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Cheese pr0n, 8 weeks
 to everyone, and have a great weekend!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

DANKKKKKK ^^^^^ good job bobo!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks homie! I'm so excited to chop them down... gonna be hard to keep my hand of the trimming shears for the next week lmao


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey all, how's it going this weekend so far? Wifey's gone to work for a 12 hr and I'm enjoying my night with my own personal ganja. Now how does it get any better than that?? Now don't get me wrong guys, I love my wife to death, but a Friday night alone with a bong and good herb is kinda like a Geeks night out. 

So Doobie and Bobo, things are really rocking on your ends. Are you chopping soon Bobo, they look ready!? Love that leaf Doobie. I have a pic of an earlier male Jack Hammer with big ass green leaves like that. Also, I've confirmed 2 of 5 females from my Afghani run and one of the females has a leaf structure like that and I'm pretty happy about that trait. I first saw it on one of DST's girls, pretty sure it was his Romulan. Anyway, just loved it, so I have to pick a male Extrema and male Afghani to mate her with. Also out of the 5, she was the shortest with the best structure, so Winning!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice, Duchie! A good Fri night along with the bings and the manicured girls is always great 

Dude, I don't know what to do. Westy was sayin' his bbc went 9.5 weeks. I thought I had a pretty sativa lookin' pheno, so I was thinking about letting them go a little longer, and maybe getting another round of water with clearing agent in there. I've only 'flushed' them once, but would really like to have another flush (and a better one) in there to secure some better flavor. Thoughts?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

save me some of that parmasean cheese for my ravioli's..that looks real good bobo!


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 8, 2011)

Here a pic of my ladies at night...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, when it comes to giving advice in the finishing dept, I haven't heard that notch yet and wouldn't want anything to do with influencing that decision. I'm starting to wonder if my Jack Hammers are really gonna go 13 or more but I'm sure they will. About the flushing, I have the two Widows and The Purp finishing up but I'm holding back the sheers, with much effort, for a little while more, so I'm thinking I'm gonna give them another good flush, but with really cold water. Then I'm thinking of putting my Purp in the shed overnight. We've been having night temps just above 0 (32) which is similar to fall temps. Just want to try it and see what happens.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

hahahaha i love that one marlowe!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> save me some of that parmasean cheese for my ravioli's..that looks real good bobo!


Thanks brother! I will


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Here a pic of my ladies at night...


Now that's fkn funny!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well, when it comes to giving advice in the finishing dept, I haven't heard that notch yet and wouldn't want anything to do with influencing that decision. I'm starting to wonder if my Jack Hammers are really gonna go 13 or more but I'm sure they will. About the flushing, I have the two Widows and The Purp finishing up but I'm holding back the sheers, with much effort, for a little while more, so I'm thinking I'm gonna give them another good flush, but with really cold water. Then I'm thinking of putting my Purp in the shed overnight. We've been having night temps just above 0 (32) which is similar to fall temps. Just want to try it and see what happens.


It's always such a hard call... I'm in for another good flush, I think. I want to get as much shit out as I can. How long you reckon you'd wait to chop them after a final big flush like that? couple days?

Good one, Marlowe lol I fucking clicked on the thing, too ffs lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2011)

Well Bobo, looking closer at your pics, shots 7 and 8 show more clear trichs than the others, and I really don't see any amber, so if it were me I would flush the hell out of it, let it dry up real good and call it then. I'm betting your chopping then. IMO.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well Bobo, looking closer at your pics, shots 7 and 8 show more clear trichs than the others, and I really don't see any amber, so if it were me I would flush the hell out of it, let it dry up real good and call it then. I'm betting your chopping then. IMO.


Thanks man! That's kinda what I was feeling as well. Those buds are all the colas, and admittedly the lower branches could stand to fill out a bit more, too, I think.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm with ya man, I want to chop something but I'm biting the bullet. 

I want to post this before I forget. It's for anyone interested but it stems from the conversation about music I was having with Heads Up so it's directed at him. So I was listening to Elvis Costello today and this song came up. I conquer wholeheartedly with what he is relaying here. There is a great documentary out there, which I never saw the ending to, called something like The Death of FM radio, I'll try to nail that down for you, that talks about the change to top 40. Basically it goes like this. A couple guys sitting in a diner notice that these people will pay to listen to a box that plays the same 40 songs all day long. These asshole brought birth to the scumsucking, asskissing Program Director and the beginning of the end.

[video=youtube;cWYDxMKvGSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWYDxMKvGSU&feature=related[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/_h2YLWNzJ6U[/video]Here's the original video


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 8, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hahahaha i love that one marlowe!





duchieman said:


> Now that's fkn funny!





Bobotrank said:


> Good one, Marlowe lol I fucking clicked on the thing, too ffs lol


Had a few Guinness and Jameson's... and just thinking about posting it made me laugh, so i had to...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Had a few Guinness and Jameson's... and just thinking about posting it made me laugh, so i had to...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Guinness!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

the great flushing debate......me no flush really. I just water with plain water the last couple of times now. In fact I water, then change my mind and go back to giving them another feed, then just water again next time. I really don't hold a massive amount of my tatse in the bud to flushing....And there is a lot of stock put into feeding them in the last 2 weeks due to the fact they are putting so much weight on...my 2 bob.


Bobotrank said:


> Nice, Duchie! A good Fri night along with the bings and the manicured girls is always great
> 
> Dude, I don't know what to do. Westy was sayin' his bbc went 9.5 weeks. I thought I had a pretty sativa lookin' pheno, so I was thinking about letting them go a little longer, and maybe getting another round of water with clearing agent in there. I've only 'flushed' them once, but would really like to have another flush (and a better one) in there to secure some better flavor. Thoughts?


It's Saturday it's Saturday!!!!! Got my days back in order now.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey marlow the pic is a little blurry but they look good


----------



## canolution (Apr 9, 2011)

600 watt lamps are def the best wattage best conversion rate anyways


----------



## canolution (Apr 9, 2011)

i run duel 600s


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2011)

DST said:


> the great flushing debate......me no flush really. I just water with plain water the last couple of times now. In fact I water, then change my mind and go back to giving them another feed, then just water again next time. I really don't hold a massive amount of my tatse in the bud to flushing....And there is a lot of stock put into feeding them in the last 2 weeks due to the fact they are putting so much weight on...my 2 bob.
> 
> It's Saturday it's Saturday!!!!! Got my days back in order now.
> 
> Peace, DST


 Thanks D for chiming in. I think there's a lot to be said about a lot of different tactics to achieve best results. Lots of bad advice and tonic water being sold and preached. Everyone is an expert at the ROCKET science behind growing a plant, so you better pay attention, do exactly as prescribed and get all the products they tell you to get. I believe that so far I've taken a lot of unorthodox approaches in my journey and most of them I did on purpose. I don't care how much someone tells me something, there are just those times that I have to see for myself, even if it does delay things or pose a risk of a bad outcome, because sometimes you just have to take the opportunity to either discover something, or make sure it's done right. I also don't believe in going out and getting the best rated product right off the bat when you first get into something. Even if the product is the be all, end all in the universe, hands down, how would you really know if that's all you experienced. So far I've used 25 dollar bulbs with pretty decent results, so it seems. Am I going to try a high end bulb? You bet, and when I do I WILL know how much more affective it is over the others. I also don't get all riled up about light leaks in my room, or whether they get hit with light during the down time. I know that it may eventually bite me in the ass and I'll end up with some hermies (reg seed girls caused by stress) but when I do I'll have a much better Idea of what it took to stress them out, resulting in a better feel for what we do with less fears and phobia. One more example of this learning strategy of mine is harvesting, like we're talking here. I'm still taking testers 2 and 1 week before to determine how much better they are. How do I know how much of a difference a week makes if I never tried it the week before? Because some guy told me so? Nah!

I guess where this ramble is meant to go is... Relax mon, take it eeezie, no need to be stressin cause everytin is Iree mon! 

And the feeding to the end. Makes sense to me really. Livestock and crops don't stop being fed before the end. Also, I thought flushing is something you don't want to be doing when your organic. Is this not so?

 Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a never ending debate it seems, but a good one. Since there is allot of food left in my soil from the teas I feed them I just use plain water for the last 10 days then let them dry out real nice before chop chop.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

Well I know there is still food in my medium due to the fact that when I re-use it I can go light on the veg feeding. Duchie, like you say, start easy and learn as you go. I think my first set up was less than a hundred and good to go. Whatever we do to our weed, the dried end product, once all processes have finished within the product, gets you stoned. Jobs a good un!


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

canolution said:


> i run duel 600s


Do they fight a lot? j/k.


----------



## canolution (Apr 9, 2011)

in tlo it is impossible to flush cuz your soil is all organic and some of the additives takes a year to fully break down . so you can flush all day and it wont make a dif in fact i really dont feed my plants nuttin but water and sometimes teas. but in hydro i def can tell the dif between flushed and flushed buds


----------



## canolution (Apr 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Do they fight a lot? j/k.


they are known to be a little hot headed lol


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been building up my medium over the last year. Composting my old roots and some specifics from the kitchen waste (veg peels, egg shells and what not.) I start with coco and have perhaps mixed about a 10-1 ratio of normal potting soil I bought from my flower stall around the corner. I also mixed in my old pots that I grew some veggie in, peas, brocolli etc...the current grow seem to be happy with their medium. It's nice not to have to lug back 50litre bags of coco on my bike from the grow store.


canolution said:


> in tlo it is impossible to flush cuz your soil is all organic and some of the additives takes a year to fully break down . so you can flush all day and it wont make a dif in fact i really dont feed my plants nuttin but water and sometimes teas. but in hydro i def can tell the dif between flushed and flushed buds


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

thats were im goping wrong then i recon, I use fresh coco from the start and dont rycycle it in my grows but i give it to me mate lol


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

ach, yer too kind. Just get an old coco sack, break the root ball open and shake like a mother inside the bag, all the coco soon fall out and you are left with a root ball. Ok, you get some roots in the recycled medium but that's all gravy to me...


mr west said:


> thats were im goping wrong then i recon, I use fresh coco from the start and dont rycycle it in my grows but i give it to me mate lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2011)

This is where I want to be and what I want to be doing. I'm still on the look out for Red Worms to start my new composter. Actually I've been invited to come get some I just have to take the little drive. It's to a horticultural center so it will be worth the drive, and now that the spring's breaking. I'm a big time, grind my own, coffee drinker and my wife and daughter are veggie nuts so those two alone will start any good composter, I understand. About coir, I think I've found another score in my journeys. 

There is a company here that sells premium Sri Lankan coir in all forms. They sell a compressed brick that on their company site retails for 6 dollars per brick. I did not know this when I found 2 on a shelf at a local home store for 1.99 each, but I found out when I got home. Went back another time and there were 2 more so I grabbed them. Another time I saw one, so I asked if they were just trickling them out to the floor and they said no that's all they have. The lady was nice enough to look and see if there were more in the main warehouse, which she found they had just under 300 of them, so I ordered 10. They arrived yesterday and when I picked them up there were still 275 sitting there. I'm thinking what is going on here is that the company, which is a larger Canadian Home Center, has gone with an in-house brand, of cheaper Chinese Coir, I can tell the difference in my hand, and that they stopped ordering from Millenium and are sitting on the remainder in the warehouse. Anyway I ordered 50 more and am sereiously thinking of snapping up the hole lot, or at least another 100. Hell 2/3's off is a hell of a deal!

This is the product.
http://www.vgrove.com/MM5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=MillenniumsoilsCoirProductStore&Product_Code=0015&Category_Code=


It seems as though I'm having as good if not a better time finding deals before the season starts, picking up remainder stock, than I would at the end of the season.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 9, 2011)

Did you notice at the bottom of the page from the link you posted it says indivdually wrapped bales for 12 bucks and each bale is 11lbs. Compared to the 6 dollar brick at 1.5 lbs. Although it seems your still getting it cheaper for a 1.99.

Edit: Minus shipping costs.


http://www.vgrove.com/MM5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=MillenniumsoilsCoirProductStore&Product_Code=0214&Category_Code=


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh Dropa, now you have me doing math. I hate frickin math. Lets forget about shipping and all that, lets just compare the two products from here only. So one is bales and one is bricks with different expansion and approximate fill amount. 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Brick (1.5lbs) 2" x 4" x 8" expands 8 to 9 times its size. Will fill approx. 1/3 cu ft. ($6)

[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Bale (11 lbs) 12" x 12" x 6" Each Bale will expand 5 times its size. Will fill approx. 2.5 cu ft.[/SIZE][/FONT]($12)

By this it looks like I'd need 7 1/2 bricks to get the 2.5 cubic ft of the bale. (7.5 x 6.00 = $45.00) (7.5 x 1.5 lbs = 11.25 lbs) 

7.5 x $1.99 = $14.93. No Shipping. I don't know but it looks to me like I'm WINNING! No really, the bale option right through the company is definitely a good option as long as the shipping isn't outrageous, and sometimes dimension trumps weight. I could drive there, about 3 hrs round trip, but time and fuel kills that idea unless I have another reason for being in town, which I never do. Even looking at this closer it seems even more to me that they're clearing this product out for their own line. Either way I'm placing another order when this one comes in, at least another 50 if not 100.


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, sorry this is off topic but I need some help and you guys are reliable.

I recently made a clone box out of a dresser (2.5x1.5x2)

The humidity is 85-90%, any suggestions?


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Hey, sorry this is off topic but I need some help and you guys are reliable.
> 
> I recently made a clone box out of a dresser (2.5x1.5x2)
> 
> The humidity is 85-90%, any suggestions?


whats ventting like?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Hey, sorry this is off topic but I need some help and you guys are reliable.
> 
> I recently made a clone box out of a dresser (2.5x1.5x2)
> 
> The humidity is 85-90%, any suggestions?


Dont you want high humidity for clones???


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Dont you want high humidity for clones???


 Im not too sure, thats what I was trying to figure out, but I'm somewhat vegging these, I guess.
I mean, some clones are pretty decent in size but if my humidity is good then hell yeah.



genuity said:


> whats ventting like?


Ill try to take a picture here in a second but its a fan ziptied to a dryer duct.
Thats duct taped/stapled to a hole in the back and it moves a nice amount of air into the box. 

The exhaust as of now is just a hole that I also use for my power cord


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Im not too sure, thats what I was trying to figure out, but I'm somewhat vegging these, I guess.
> I mean, some clones are pretty decent in size but if my humidity is good then hell yeah.
> 
> 
> ...


turn that fan around,and see if that will bring it down some.
its fine like it is,unless you get too many plants.


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 9, 2011)

genuity said:


> turn that fan around,and see if that will bring it down some.
> its fine like it is,unless you get too many plants.


We cant turn the fan around without ripping the tubing so thats not an option right now unless we just mount the fan onto the back, which we might.
Anyone know how to make a computer fan work as my exhaust because I have a few but they arent plugins.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 9, 2011)

Most likely your computer fans are 12v....just find a cellphone charger or something your not using and splice it in....if its a 6 0r 9v charger the fan will just run a little slower.

Just make sure the voltage on the fan is higher or the same of what kind of transformer cord your using!!!!......don't want a fire!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Im not too sure, thats what I was trying to figure out, but I'm somewhat vegging these, I guess.
> I mean, some clones are pretty decent in size but if my humidity is good then hell yeah.


 My bad, I thought you meant it was a cloning chamber, to root cuttings. 

Best option is to do what genuity said and have that fan as an exhaust and just have a passive intake, or use the PC fan as an intake. That way you just arent stuffing the box full of air with very little air exchange.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Green Dream Male - Green Crack x Blue Dream.

Hopefully with his pollen I can get some of that BD dna for yield


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful male Bill... Wish I could get my hands on that GC... Such good smoke!

Week 2 flower...
I think there is 6 males still in there...

They had a little droop mid week from me pushing the water height tubes down... I just pulled em back up and they look alot better now


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh man. getting into a night of Steely Dan is like a night with coke, not that I've done that in a long, long time, but once you get started you can't stop till it's all done. Only difference is that I have no problem sharing SD.
[video=youtube;Mw843AjJRLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw843AjJRLg&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow Bill, there sure is a lot of purple in those flowers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

And I thought getting pollinated was supposed to halt resin production...


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 9, 2011)

Alright we went out and bought a few things for that box..

Another exact fan that blows the air from the intake into the plants to simulate wind and it is also conveniently aimed at the exhaust hole.
We also purchased a thermometer/humidity reader. 

The new stats are 80°F and around 60% humidity.

All of the clones I got yesterday, except the one I purchased from the compassion center, have white dots, but they arent insects or mildew, Ive checked.
I believe maybe because I transported them at night and that it was a 45 minute ride may be the case.

Another thing is one of the plants has yellow on a few leaves, would that be burning from possible overmisting?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2011)

White dots not good. I would check for mites and if you got them dip the clones in a neem solution or azamax.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I would take that amount bru!! for sure.....
> 
> It's all quite funny, but I am a bit gutted to be honest. Was really looking forward to some Silver Haze taste. It's got the smell, has even packed on some crystals, it's just so god dam fluffy it's unreal...And that's 16 weeks I have flowered it for.
> 
> ...


Exactly what happened to my RBC. I binned it before harvest but it had goone for something like 13 weeks before I decided to cut my losses.

Guess I shold've let it go and made hash out of her...live and learn, eh


----------



## tmf (Apr 9, 2011)

O.K. A friend asked me to share this 'simple solution' with you all. Many of us with indoor gardens have been pestered with gnats in the soil, and in our faces. Well I took some nice flat pieces of cardboard about 18 inches wide and 40 inches long and taped a long piece of white waxed freezer paper to them, wax side showing, took a small piece of a paper towel soaked with olive oil and wiped a thin coating on there. I tacked them up on the walls around the plants and have caught many of the flying adults. As for the larvae in the soil, a little bit of diatomaceous earth mixed with some water, and gently poured over all the surface area of the soil, kills the little b**tards by slicing them up! D Earth is good for the plants and good for you, just don't breath in the dust, not toxic, but can cause irritation. Google D Earth. Just sharing


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 9, 2011)

I know if i still used soil i would use this method for catching the little sh!ts. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 9, 2011)

I almost bought one of those splitters that were being talked about a couple pages back but decided against for now due to them being designed to only work with the Sunpulse "pulse start" MH bulbs. they're something like $115 each and I didn't want to drop the $460 to replace mine right now. I do have a couple 1000w ballasts and may do it in the future but for now I run all 600w ballasts and bulbs (5 total).


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Alright we went out and bought a few things for that box..
> 
> Another exact fan that blows the air from the intake into the plants to simulate wind and it is also conveniently aimed at the exhaust hole.
> We also purchased a thermometer/humidity reader.
> ...


White dots sounds like spider mites which are very hard to see, very common when you get clones from a dispensary. Better double check with a scope


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> White dots sounds like spider mites which are very hard to see, very common when you get clones from a dispensary. Better double check with a scope


Actually, the dispensary clone is the only one without dots.


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 10, 2011)

Skunk 1 x Puta is just to sexy the cross is turning out nice  at three weeks mmmmm


Fat Puta is filling in now, just love the way it flowers again 3 weeks 12/12


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow that is sexy. That pink is like a cotton candy pink.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2011)

Morning to the 6. I have decided that I will chop my Malawi today, the last girl in the run. Looks a bit of a mare to trim but actually has some buds that have some thickness to them, unlike the other sativa I grew, the SSHit, lol.

Sun is shining again, I love it! My Sweet Pea's, my Cauliflower, my Roman Brocolli Napolitano, my Basil, have all kicked off in the greenhouse. And I have 5 little babes that will be going for the outside grow. I love the way seedlings grow outside, they go boss!!!

Laters, DST


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning to the 6. I have decided that I will chop my Malawi today, the last girl in the run. Looks a bit of a mare to trim but actually has some buds that have some thickness to them, unlike the other sativa I grew, the SSHit, lol.
> 
> Sun is shining again, I love it! My Sweet Pea's, my Cauliflower, my Roman Brocolli Napolitano, my Basil, have all kicked off in the greenhouse. And I have 5 little babes that will be going for the outside grow. I love the way seedlings grow outside, they go boss!!!
> 
> Laters, DST


Good morning D. Now you know I'm gonna want to see that Basil.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

Something I found at my other home that I'd like to share. Full 16:9 5120X2878 JPEG available at the site.
http://green-party.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d316v9c


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2011)

Now thats a pretty serious pr0n fest duchie!


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

no prizes for other peoples work tho lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah for sure. I would have like to have shot, and smoke, every bit of that. I wonder what it would cost to get it blown up to wallpaper size and cover a wall with it. 

Here's sweet little Jodie Emery with an update about Marc and such. 
[video=youtube;yQA_vFVgrQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQA_vFVgrQg&feature=player_embedded#at=263[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> no prizes for other peoples work tho lol


I think if I were to have shot all that then I already got my prize. Speaking of the 420 contest, I'm thinking of going to Toronto and covering the 420 festival that day. I'll have some nice goodies to share with some nice people and I think it will be a blast. And I'm sure I can get some great shots of some pretty neat cats and felines. I'm getting stoked just thinking of it.


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

shooting pussies eh lol a fine vocation lol. Cant wait


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll make sure I bring the telephoto.

And a few extra memory cards.


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

lol and away to post them directly to the net lol.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

I can do that. Updates on the hour suffice?


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

more than enough lol, itll be a busy wednesday lol


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 10, 2011)

*Alright room..
There some small white bugs in the run off trays under my to soil pots. They look like thrips but i didnt think thats were i would find them anyway i cleared what i could see in the trays checked plant and soil but couldnt see any , i watered plant and the next day i could see them again not as much though , but some out of the water moving about. Dont have cam till later ,i'll get a few pics then.





As im starting week 8 flower im not sure what to do, and what are they?




*


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm shamelessly cross-posting again, this time from a thread on rootboundedness that I have been following (sorry for the argumentative tone, some threads require more forceful rhetoric than the 600 :

*Some folks have implied that the condition of rootboundedness doesn't exist, or at least not in hydro, or it can be overcome by modifying your cultivation practices, blah blah. Well.

I have several mother plants which have been alive in flood and drain since last July. I was breaking the branches down on this one, hoping to get it short enough to flower, but this thread and other factors helped change my mind. I'm glad they did. Let's take a look!

When they were 6 weeks old they were placed into 2 gallon pots filled with hydroton and they have remained there ever since. They grew 4 feet tall and stopped. Over time, fewer new shoots appeared, even in response to pruning. Leaves in general became a little droopy and slight signs of deficiencies appeared as well, mostly on lower leaves. Successive cuttings of clones have taken longer to root but there are a number of unrelated seasonal factors that could be at work there.

I think these roots look really crappy. There is barely any new white growth, just old tan, useless rotting mass.


















Enopugh of the horror show. This root mass is so dense, that even after soaking the root ball for hours. the mass is very difficult to break up. The water retention is enormous, leading to root suffocation and death. I flood twice a day and it is too much for this plant.

TO be fair, no one should keep a plant alive in hydro that long. Hydro is good for cropping not long-term maintenance. I'm sure someone can argue that statement with me, but it is a little like the pot-bound argument; anyone will argue anything on RIU.

Conclusion: In the specific hydroponic practise I follow, rootboundedness does indeed exert a negative effect on plant health in the long term. Generalizers my generalize; I am presenting my facts. My currernt plan of action is to kill the rest of my mothers; paging Dr. Freud! *


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2011)

Announcing the 2011 Club 600 420 Contest

Open to all Club 600 members

Starts 4-20-2011 at 4:20 pm CET-Amsterdam time-9:20 am Eastern-I think
Ends Midnight 12:00 pm Pacific on 4-21-2011

2 Catagories;
"Best Bud Pr0n"
"Freestyle shot-MJ related"-any type of picture with MJ taken by yourself

Judges to determine the final entries

Vote by poll for two days to decide the winners.

The prizes
Signed Faded Glassworks spoon



cof


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 10, 2011)

Duchie, you are a man after my own heart. I agree with you on so many things you post. Like you, growing is one big ongoing experiment to me. I can read this and that but I want to find out for myself so I experiment. This grow I kept one metal halide burning for four weeks into 12/12 and finally switched it out at the beginning of week five of flower, which was yesterday. All I do know for sure, my hericules and blackjack are some frosty plants. I personally don't flush. I reduce my nutrients the last two weeks and the final three days or so nothing but water. I think a proper drying and curing is all that is needed. Why starve your plants the last two weeks like DST said?

Steely Dan, love em'. One of my favorite bands. I saw them and Loggins and Messina together. Do you know where they got their name? It was from an old book written in the eighteen hundreds if I remember correctly and it had a steam powered dildo in it and from that came Steely Dan.

Nice bud porn guys and the girls ain't bad either, I'll take the one in the red thong, I'm a sucker for dark skinned girls.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 10, 2011)

Steely Dan is the name of a dildo, yes, but from Naked Lunch by William Burroughs. 1959.

Dildos were coal-fired in the 1800's, everyone knows that 



Heads Up said:


> Duchie, you are a man after my own heart. I agree with you on so many things you post. Like you, growing is one big ongoing experiment to me. I can read this and that but I want to find out for myself so I experiment. This grow I kept one metal halide burning for four weeks into 12/12 and finally switched it out at the beginning of week five of flower, which was yesterday. All I do know for sure, my hericules and blackjack are some frosty plants. I personally don't flush. I reduce my nutrients the last two weeks and the final three days or so nothing but water. I think a proper drying and curing is all that is needed. Why starve your plants the last two weeks like DST said?
> 
> Steely Dan, love em'. One of my favorite bands. I saw them and Loggins and Messina together. Do you know where they got their name? It was from an old book written in the eighteen hundreds if I remember correctly and it had a steam powered dildo in it and from that came Steely Dan.
> 
> Nice bud porn guys and the girls ain't bad either, I'll take the one in the red thong, I'm a sucker for dark skinned girls.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 10, 2011)

End week five of 12/12....Hericules, Killing Fields, Herijuana x Big White, Shackzilla and Blackjack.

These are from my new camera but I'm still a shit photographer. I'm workin' on it.

Edit. As you can see from the first pic, these were taken with the hps burning. I'm startin' to figure it out as you can tell from the green pics also taken at the same time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job, HU!
That's how I hope for my next grow to be: short and mostly buds.
How tall you letting them get before you switch them to 12/12?
(**edit*: _I hope that doesn't sound like a sarcastic statement. I really do want to end up with shorter plants than I've been growing_.  )


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 10, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow that is sexy. That pink is like a cotton candy pink.


I know my taste buds just tingle when I look at it lol


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> End week five of 12/12....Hericules, Killing Fields, Herijuana x Big White, Shackzilla and Blackjack.
> 
> These are from my new camera but I'm still a shit photographer. I'm workin' on it.
> 
> Edit. As you can see from the first pic, these were taken with the hps burning. I'm startin' to figure it out as you can tell from the green pics also taken at the same time.


Beautiful work Heads Up!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Announcing the 2011 Club 600 420 Contest
> 
> Open to all Club 600 members
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! I need to add to my collection, lol.

FDD Fish


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2011)

Hashberry
by Mandala

There were two pheno's with this being the leafier


She finished at day 56.

The other plant is still going and harvest is scheduled in one week.






have a lovely Sunday

cof


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2011)

nice last pic COF,it jus sticks right out at ya...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice cof. Your all about the finale aren't you? Your like the guy who comes out every once and a while to do a show for his closest fans and then disappears to create again. As far as having a lovely Sunday, I already am, but you sure made it better. I'm not in a baking mood this morning though, too peppy for that. Gotta run but I'll be back soon to catch up and get back to some people. I'm trying to decide if I chop a Widow today. 

In the meantime, for fans of British 80's, 90's, 00's, 10's and still going today. And actually it started in the 70's. Whew!
[video=youtube;i6WijeNYKuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6WijeNYKuA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;cqn-FWTaH44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqn-FWTaH44[/video]


----------



## indecline (Apr 10, 2011)

Sooo gave hydro a shot...

(no, its not me in the photo)



5 on the left 4 weeks veg from seed.
and 3 cheese on the right in soil. 8 weeks veg from clone. just shows how good hydro is right.

2 weeks till harvest... 

cant

fucking

wait.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

A quick bio on the Toronto Hash Mob. A group of activists who run the Smoke Out I'm going to attend.
http://hashmob.ca/about/

Edit. I have to say that one of the main reasons that I'm set on getting there this year is because and election was called and I believe the focus will be on that and getting our corporate friendly, bible thumping (though he claims he doesn't mix, ya right!), egotistical, and just legally found CONTEMPTIOUS, maniac out of office then it's gonna get nasty around here. I just wish people would stop being so laid back here. Even when their government is, "historically in the commonwealth", found in contempt of parliament, for christ sake, they still lead in the polls. Are we that numb and desensitized? Just don't get it, so I'll do what I can do, that's all.

Sorry, here's the vid.
[video=youtube;KqDJNtHw8as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqDJNtHw8as[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> Sooo gave hydro a shot...
> 
> (no, its not me in the photo)
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what happened to me vegged 3 sogouda in nft for 3 weeks topped all over 2' tall when switched to 12/12 normally double in size by chop but no they hit 6' and had to be bent over and tied wasn't all bad though the end result including all the popcorn buds was 16zips


----------



## indecline (Apr 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Thats pretty much what happened to me vegged 3 sogouda in nft for 3 weeks topped all over 2' tall when switched to 12/12 normally double in size by chop but no they hit 6' and had to be bent over and tied wasn't all bad though the end result including all the popcorn buds was 16zips


yeah they grew like they were on steroids, that center plant gave me a shock.
went to work and it was 1 foot below the bulb (ish) and when i came back it had grown up into the shade and was burnt on the bulb. I was like WTF!? my chronic in soil grew 2 foot for the whole grow and in hydro i was easily on 6-12 inch a day when i switched lol. looks awesome though, god knows how many hours have been spent just enjoying the view.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

As much as I love the color green, that orange is really catching my eye!



curious old fart said:


> Announcing the 2011 Club 600 420 Contest
> 
> Open to all Club 600 members
> 
> ...


It's the most, wonderful time, of the year. I love the festive season!
[video=youtube;vbzl1uMZZec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbzl1uMZZec&feature=related[/video]

And we get to do it again in May! Just like New Years. But I should clarify this is from the festival in May. Still the feeling's the same.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this time of the year, plants start growing outside...



Another head scratching sativa. I would say around 50% of the bud bulked up, the rest is a tad fluffy. Was smelling nice and fruity before the chop.


Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Sunday! I've started my harvest. Here's what things are looking like. Different kind of bud structure than I've ever grown before. Hope you all like. Oh and this is all Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG)


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2011)

so D,how you feel about growing sativas?
i love the free vegging sun.

sick as hell.....so thick-n-frosty.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 10, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice job, HU!
> That's how I hope for my next grow to be: short and mostly buds.
> How tall you letting them get before you switch them to 12/12?
> (**edit*: _I hope that doesn't sound like a sarcastic statement. I really do want to end up with shorter plants than I've been growing_.  )


I start bending the main stem over when they get to be about six inches, after about a foot I start supercropping them if they are growing too quickly for my liking. If they keep growing, I supercrop the main stem again and again if necessary. If one of the side branches starts taking over the terminal lead, I supercrop it. I don't like my plants to get much over two and a half feet, I feel too much light is lost to the lower part of the plant with tall plants. Both the blackjack and the herijuana x big white have a beautiful secondary 'skirt' of buds forming with the main cola ten inches taller. Hope that helps.



Marlowe said:


> Beautiful work Heads Up!


Thank you sir, coming from you I consider it a high compliment. I admire your work from a distance.

For all interested parties. These are from the end of week one of 12/12 for the second generation lemon skunks and white widows. Can't yet identify any males but several of the lemons and widows are females and also one or two of the DPQ's which are also second generation. Not much to see except the size of some of the fan leaves, I should have put something in there for perspective, oh well, but take notice of how close his lights are to his plants, maybe three inches with no heat coming from them, the lenses are barely warm.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 10, 2011)

cof, beautiful specimens. 

I don't get it? My cross of super silver haze, jack herer, shiva looks nothing like that airy specimen and the malawi I grew looked nothing like yours DST. It had an abundance of nice red buds all over it. Not the densest buds I've grown but they were not what I would consider airy. None of the sativa dominant plants I have grown ended up looking like those...abominations, sorry.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2011)

Day 4 of 12/12 and the new growth is coming in very light... what gives?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 10, 2011)

new growth is usually always real light in my opinion and should darken up. possibly still want some nitrogen if you dropped that off a bit.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2011)

Well another blatant rip, but it is in the name of a harvest report. 

<b>*

Well guys I chopped one of my WW's tonight. Again, like the first 2 WW's, I have 2 phenos, 1 shorter, more indica with a really nice sweet skunk smell. It's actually fairly mild and the buds a dense rock hard. The other is more sativa, looser fluffier buds with a more foul skunk smell and very potent and pungent. Last time I favored the sweeter one, and this time I do to, for taste, smell, denseness, and just overall but the high doesn't seem the same. Maybe too soon to tell yet, idk. I'm having a feeling the other is going to be the better plant this time. Anyway, I left 4 nice little nuggets, pointing straight up like christmas trees, in the middle of the plant, that I'm thinking of revegging for 4 clones. So not bad yield I'm thinking, with some already picked and what's left on the plant that brought me over 100g's. So anyone care to speculate my dry weight? Being as dense as it is, and also seeming somewhat on the dryer side already. I'm hoping to finish with 50%. Anyone think that stretching it?































EDIT, By the way she was day 64 with a 7 day veg to 12/12.









 
</b>*


----------



## noob420 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just bought myself a phantom 600 watt digital ballast and 600 hps to go along with it. running it in a GL80L with a 6" cool tube. temps are running about 93 5" away from the light. I have 1 appollo 11 just turned to flowering yesterday. Growing from clone. I have a mother under 125watt cfls in a gl60. I will be taking more cuttings from it and trying to do something perpetual. I also have some Vanilla Kush, and strawberry cough seeds on the way from attitude... This is my 1st time trying to grow and am having a blast doing it.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 10, 2011)

DST said:


> I love this time of the year, plants start growing outside...
> 
> Peace, DST


I agree DST!!!! Im super pumped for this year's growing season!!!! I just hope it's not extremely dry like last year! I never made a journal and i have some Pr0n from last year for all to see!!!! I grew Cheese, Sleeskunk and White Widow x Big Bud. Each plant got roughly 22 gallons of soil, which was a mix of Fox Farm Ocean Forest and Miracle Gro Moisture Control to help hold water.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2011)

monsters


----------



## tmf (Apr 11, 2011)

Those are some nice pictures. That is what I come here to see. Buds, not butts.
So, what's it gonna be you guys?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

Buds!


The Purp. Jordan of the Islands.

High Res link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5608732147/lightbox/http://ojosays.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3dq90t


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

where's the high res images at, lol


----------



## tmf (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! Hope you don't mind the Avatar for a while, just wanted to make a point, with some style while I roll this joint. So don't complain or cast a curse, or my Avatar will just get... 
bad.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> where's the high res images at, lol


Sorry, my bad.
http://ojosays.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3dq90t

Just changed the link. flicker sucks too. Here you can look at the full 3888 X 2592


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

tmf said:


> Absolutely awesome! Hope you don't mind the Avatar for a while, just wanted to make a point, with some style while I roll this joint. So don't complain or cast a curse, or my Avatar will just get...
> bad.


You mean worse than that!


----------



## tmf (Apr 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> You mean worse than that!


 Honey, get out the ole photo album... not the one of the buds... the one with the butts!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like weed to me Jig, and very sticky potent dank weed at that.....glad you are back in the growing game? Bet you feel stoked looking at that tidy lot? Top notch my friend.



jigfresh said:


> Happy Sunday! I've started my harvest. Here's what things are looking like. Different kind of bud structure than I've ever grown before. Hope you all like. Oh and this is all Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG)





genuity said:


> so D,how you feel about growing sativas?


Totally stoked mate, hahaha. Honestly, I suck at growing sativa's!!! I am not quite sure why as my cab's always have relatively high RH, average temps, blah de blah. 



Heads Up said:


> cof, beautiful specimens.
> 
> I don't get it? My cross of super silver haze, jack herer, shiva looks nothing like that airy specimen and the malawi I grew looked nothing like yours DST. It had an abundance of nice red buds all over it. Not the densest buds I've grown but they were not what I would consider airy. None of the sativa dominant plants I have grown ended up looking like those...abominations, sorry.


HeadsUp, there are some decent buds on the malawi, I guess it just didn't like the vertical too much. The front buds were all pretty dense, the ones at the back ar flufftastic. Perhaps I should have turned it, but it was in a tray with 3 others so that would have been hard. Anyway, smells lovely, and the stuff that is dense will be a great smoke. Will provide feedback when that happens.



billcollector99 said:


> Day 4 of 12/12 and the new growth is coming in very light... what gives?


This is something I have seen a lot of when growing under the sun for some reason. Happens with my OG Kush if grown under the sun. They soon get their green on big time....if you remind me I can probably look out pics from a while back with similar examples..



duchieman said:


> Well another blatant rip, but it is in the name of a harvest report.
> 
> <b>*
> 
> ...


Is that 98 dry Duchie?



noob420 said:


> I just bought myself a phantom 600 watt digital ballast and 600 hps to go along with it. running it in a GL80L with a 6" cool tube. temps are running about 93 5" away from the light. I have 1 appollo 11 just turned to flowering yesterday. Growing from clone. I have a mother under 125watt cfls in a gl60. I will be taking more cuttings from it and trying to do something perpetual. I also have some Vanilla Kush, and strawberry cough seeds on the way from attitude... This is my 1st time trying to grow and am having a blast doing it.


Good luck noob420, we are here to help with any questions you have bru.



SwampGrower69 said:


> I agree DST!!!! Im super pumped for this year's growing season!!!! I just hope it's not extremely dry like last year! I never made a journal and i have some Pr0n from last year for all to see!!!! I grew Cheese, Sleeskunk and White Widow x Big Bud. Each plant got roughly 22 gallons of soil, which was a mix of Fox Farm Ocean Forest and Miracle Gro Moisture Control to help hold water.


Swamp, that puts my outdoor guerilla grow of last year to shame. Luckily the outdoor grow at home wasn't such a failure. Here it just didn't stop raining for the whole of August, really messed my outdoor harvest up last year.



duchieman said:


> Buds!
> View attachment 1544181
> 
> The Purp. Jordan of the Islands.
> ...


nice Duchieman, real nice!!



tmf said:


> Absolutely awesome! Hope you don't mind the Avatar for a while, just wanted to make a point, with some style while I roll this joint. So don't complain or cast a curse, or my Avatar will just get...
> bad.


We don't mind anyones avatar tmf....it's a reflection of you after all!!!!  

You can also post bud pics as well as giving us advice on mined diatomes!!! lol.



duchieman said:


> Sorry, my bad.
> http://ojosays.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3dq90t
> 
> Just changed the link. flicker sucks too. Here you can look at the full 3888 X 2592


Message:
*The Artist has chosen to restrict viewing to deviants 18 and older.
*
First time a website has made me under 18!!!! It didn't even ask. How rude, lol.

Bloody hell, it's sunny here again. I love the sun (almost as much as my 600!!!)

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2011)

Heres my rhino day 37 flower my 2nd grow have had a few spider mites but been adding a little rubbing alcohol to the water im spaying with and i hoover any off from under the leaves i see every night any other ways to get rid of them fast


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

look great despite of the mites, numerous sprays out there for spider mites, cigratte soaked in water, neem oil, DE 9for the soil), high levels of CO2, Hot Shot Pest Strips, etc,,,



budolskie said:


> Heres my rhino day 37 flower my 2nd grow have had a few spider mites but been adding a little rubbing alcohol to the water im spaying with and i hoover any off from under the leaves i see every night any other ways to get rid of them fast


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey D, sorry bout that, should be OK to view now. No that weight is wet, but like I said the buds are very dense so I'd like to keep half, but inexperience just has me guessing.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> look great despite of the mites, numerous sprays out there for spider mites, cigratte soaked in water, neem oil, DE 9for the soil), high levels of CO2, Hot Shot Pest Strips, etc,,,


 
so it will be worth buying a bottle co2 from my friend with a pub for £15


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 11, 2011)

tmf said:


> Those are some nice pictures. That is what I come here to see. Buds, not butts.
> So, what's it gonna be you guys?


 I personally think its a little ignorant of you to think you could come into a thread started by a heterosexual man, and I believe mostly frequented by heterosexual men, and not see a million pictures of asses and tits. I think you should take your woman power else where, yes your a woman, you are independent and can do things on your own, you can vote, have babies, and call a stay at home mom a career, blah blah blah. Im sure you hate abortion and think women are oppressed in the work place. But that doesn't mean that men should not like pictures of women with gorgeously plump asses. Start your own thread about buds if you don't like what you see here. Sorry to sound rude, but I think your being rude. There are mostly men who come to this thread, they shouldn't have to please some chic with a measly 35 posts that just joined this month. What are you talking about you don't come here to see butts, you have barely came here at all...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey D, sorry bout that, should be OK to view now. No that weight is wet, but like I said the buds are very dense so I'd like to keep half, but inexperience just has me guessing.


Those buds look nice, but I personally would have let them go another 2-3 weeks. Those plants are covered in white hairs which means that plant was still filling in, and your harvest weight would have been a good bit more. But I also understand that sometimes they just gotta come down for the next batch to go in or your just out of shit to smoke, which blows.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you touched a nerve with Outdoorindica there, tmf. I must say when I first saw your post I thought it was a bit off. Ok, your avatar is humourous and I don't mind that one bit. But your second post in the 600 Thread was a tad derogatory towards my SSHit plant, I felt without knowing exactly how the grow had progressed, I replied with an explanation yet got no reply from you. I can't fault you for not looking through the whole thread, it's one big ass thread for sure. (oops, theres that word). But when someone makes a comment and you take time to provide an explanation, you expect at least a nod to say, "okay", or, "what are you going on about", or "I totally disagree", or just something....anyway, not to worry, the thread moves fast.

I appreciate your experience within growing, but you have not contributed any of your own pics here (to date). Which also bolsters the fact that I don't think Outdoor was too off in some of his points in his post (I won't go into the women thing, haha - chill OD, I know you are a single parent but we can't tarnish every women with the same brush!, lol ) 

tmf, I think you were trying to be funny and perhaps it has come across the wrong way. I certainly don't want to bash you but I think there is a certain etiquette and understanding with the people on this thread that takes a little time to get into synch with. Hopefully this won't start an argument, we are all grown up enough - as I am sure you are as well - not to get all annoyed and huffy about this. After all, I have never had a mention by the owners of RIU in a newsletter for any post that I made....yes peeps, we have a famous one in our midst. 

Shall I post some pics of hash I made from the SSHit?

YES, I hear you all cry......brb.





tmf said:


> Those are some nice pictures. That is what I come here to see. Buds, not butts.
> So, what's it gonna be you guys?





Outdoorindica said:


> I personally think its a little ignorant of you to think you could come into a thread started by a heterosexual man, and I believe mostly frequented by heterosexual men, and not see a million pictures of asses and tits. I think you should take your woman power else where, yes your a woman, you are independent and can do things on your own, you can vote, have babies, and call a stay at home mom a career, blah blah blah. Im sure you hate abortion and think women are oppressed in the work place. But that doesn't mean that men should not like pictures of women with gorgeously plump asses. Start your own thread about buds if you don't like what you see here. Sorry to sound rude, but I think your being rude. There are mostly men who come to this thread, they shouldn't have to please some chic with a measly 35 posts that just joined this month. What are you talking about you don't come here to see butts, you have barely came here at all...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> yes your a woman and can call a stay at home mom a career, blah blah blah.


Hey bro... I'm a boy and call being a stay at home dad a career. I hope I'm still allowed in 'your' club. Maybe for 420 instead of a contest we can all tell the people we don't like why they shouldn't be on this thread? That's why I love the 600, because we bully people out of being here. Wooo hoooo!

And when did this become political? Talking about abortion and shit? Maybe we should talk about what kind of job Obama is doing? That would really spice things up in here...

Happy fucking monday.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bro... I'm a boy and call being a stay at home dad a career. I hope I'm still allowed in 'your' club. Maybe for 420 instead of a contest we can all tell the people we don't like why they shouldn't be on this thread? That's why I love the 600, because we bully people out of being here. Wooo hoooo!
> 
> And when did this become political? Talking about abortion and shit? Maybe we should talk about what kind of job Obama is doing? That would really spice things up in here...
> 
> Happy fucking monday.


Woot woot for the stay at home dads... My girl is a Chem. Eng. and loves being the corporate butthead breadwinner... Go Ladies!

That being said I cant bring myself to change an Avy for someones personal comfort... Sure an avy pic doesnt amout to a hill of beans.
BUT THIS MY HILL AND THESE ARE MY BEANS...


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

Can we all just chill and all put our sensitivity sticks away, no one is bullying here, and if they are it will be ME that does the bullying, haha. 



jigfresh said:


> Hey bro... I'm a boy and call being a stay at home dad a career. I hope I'm still allowed in 'your' club. Maybe for 420 instead of a contest we can all tell the people we don't like why they shouldn't be on this thread? That's why I love the 600, because we bully people out of being here. Wooo hoooo!
> 
> And when did this become political? Talking about abortion and shit? Maybe we should talk about what kind of job Obama is doing? That would really spice things up in here...
> 
> Happy fucking monday.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

ok, so flick yer beans and get yer tadgers out to this....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

cant we all just get a bong of some SSHit please!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say so.....you do need controllers etc for use with the CO2, which can add expense. My good man Hayduke put his infected plants in a large plastic bag, sealed it up and filled it with CO2 to kill the bugs. I think he had some success but I wouldn't be using this method on it's own.


budolskie said:


> so it will be worth buying a bottle co2 from my friend with a pub for £15


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll have one too.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I would say so.....you do need controllers etc for use with the CO2, which can add expense. My good man Hayduke put his infected plants in a large plastic bag, sealed it up and filled it with CO2 to kill the bugs. I think he had some success but I wouldn't be using this method on it's own.


You have to get it over 5000 for 24 hours for it to be effective and it takes a sealed area to get it to that level.

 
cof


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

And this is the 160 micron. (the one above is the 20 micron).
little bit of green in it but not too much....


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2011)

cdkebjefsjcbj s9 dp xn0wdcd .m a./mdojud/./mcdopcojso0,cds./,mcdoui e cx jkeho
kcdh ., c.qwnjfl;, xcwiopqhdflwenf
?njiopqwej ,wophj9pwuqpfn,qw cdlohwq
,./nmjpw.....................

green crack bong rippppppppp.....


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You have to get it over 5000 for 24 hours for it to be effective and it takes a sealed area to get it to that level.
> 
> 
> cof


Hayduke had his bags with a valve attached to them. Maxed out and left in his grow room for a while (they were see through bags btw, lol) He said eventually they came back though. That's the real problem, keeping them AWAY.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

you gone sent yourself loop da loo gen, lol.


genuity said:


> cdkebjefsjcbj s9 dp xn0wdcd .m a./mdojud/./mcdopcojso0,cds./,mcdoui e cx jkeho
> kcdh ., c.qwnjfl;, xcwiopqhdflwenf
> ?njiopqwej ,wophj9pwuqpfn,qw cdlohwq
> ,./nmjpw.....................
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Hayduke had his bags with a valve attached to them. Maxed out and left in his grow room for a while (they were see through bags btw, lol) He said eventually they came back though. That's the real problem, keeping them AWAY.


I haven't found anything that eliminates them in a single pass...it's a constant battle, you have to spray every 3 or 4 days for two weeks and hope they're gone. I recently burned some plants with an overdose of azamax in an effort to get rid of them and the little shits are still there.


cof


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> you gone sent yourself loop da loo gen, lol.


hell yea i feel like two sheets in the wind..........floating awayyyyyyyy.
found a 2gr nug of some *dog,*in the bud dryer last nite,i know it was dog cause i said it was....lol
jus trying to help change to mood...


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> cdkebjefsjcbj s9 dp xn0wdcd .m a./mdojud/./mcdopcojso0,cds./,mcdoui e cx jkeho
> kcdh ., c.qwnjfl;, xcwiopqhdflwenf
> ?njiopqwej ,wophj9pwuqpfn,qw cdlohwq
> ,./nmjpw.....................
> ...


When is the GC gonna be available in seed form?


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 11, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I haven't found anything that eliminates them in a single pass...it's a constant battle, you have to spray every 3 or 4 days for two weeks and hope they're gone. I recently burned some plants with an overdose of azamax in an effort to get rid of them and the little shits are still there.
> 
> 
> cof


the Azamax scares me now... It has stunted and hermied my plants... Just not comfortable using it anymore


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> When is the GC gonna be available in seed form?


wish i knew,altho BODHI SEEDS,has some xs with GC.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 11, 2011)

Hopefully that doesnt happen to my plants. I've started switching off from the Garden spray to the Azamax in an effort to keep them away. I pulled two Dog clones and set them aside for someone the other day and then yesterday pulled the rest of them to start veg in hydro only to find the rest of the clones covered in webs. The two I pulled look fine but these are covered so I hit them with a fogger and then sprayed this morning. No signs of movement today and I'll keep spraying them in hopes there's no eggs that survived the fogger.

If I have time today I'm going to do a run of hash through the bags (200micron, 100micron and 20micron) with trimmings from the 4x8 scrog. I froze 5oz of trimmings yesterday so it's ready whenever I have time.

Happy Monday!


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> wish i knew,altho BODHI SEEDS,has some xs with GC.


Is that where you got yours?


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Is that where you got yours?


na,my local dude.
i been tryin to get me some clones,but thats been a no go.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I start bending the main stem over when they get to be about six inches, after about a foot I start supercropping them if they are growing too quickly for my liking. If they keep growing, I supercrop the main stem again and again if necessary. If one of the side branches starts taking over the terminal lead, I supercrop it. I don't like my plants to get much over two and a half feet, I feel too much light is lost to the lower part of the plant with tall plants. Both the blackjack and the herijuana x big white have a beautiful secondary 'skirt' of buds forming with the main cola ten inches taller. Hope that helps.


Thanks Heads Up!
I appreciate the information very much. 
That's exactly my goal is to have them come in at around *24*" tall with no need for under-pruning (_or getting too much un-lit fluff if not pruned_).
I'll be posting pics here in the 600 as usual, and we'll see if I can pull it off correctly.
I'm about 30+ days away from harvesting my current crop, so will be working to keep the height down on my clones as you outlined before I have space in the Flowering Box.
Peace!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 11, 2011)

I need to stop being Lazy and take some pictures. My DOG seedling is looking nice, indica dominant little fucker. Just had to pull that inside seed layer off one of my Kandy Kush x Skunk seedlings so it could open up all the way. Looks like all the plants in my flowering tent are girls. I was worried with the being all femmed seeds and all. I thought that was the point of femmed seeds, to not have that worry... Anyway I still use them none the less. The Headbands are looking great, looks to be a relatively stable strain, I have 2 that are a bit shorter, with tighter internodes, and the other 2 are just a little taller with more spaced internodes. The leaves all the about the same. DST your genetics are more stable than most seed companies. I honestly did not go back and read the replies to what I posted earlier, as I figure I made some mad, and some maybe had a chuckle and went on, because after typing that, thats what I did. So anyway, my seeds should be in today, its always like Christmas. This time I actually have to wonder whats in the envelope because they post the Emerald Triangle Bubba76 regular promo after I ordered. But it was the same day, the first day of their promo this month so hopefully I get them. Today is day 7 so tomorrow obviously starts week 2 of flowering for my girls under the 600. Please let there be no bulb issues this time that way I can have a normal harvest time for my plants instead of 10-11 weeks on what I know are 8-9 week strains, its maddening.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> When is the GC gonna be available in seed form?


 Hmmm about 8 weeks  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Buds!
> View attachment 1544181
> 
> The Purp. Jordan of the Islands.
> ...


Looks like it was dipped in glass!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2011)

lol I love this club  you guys are funny as hell. Iv been away for a lil and popped in to say a word or two but just got all caught back up on everything  I dont know if you all remember how bad I had mites last run but Iv managed to finally do something right because they are nowhere to be found  will share the steps I took in a lengthy post later tonight. 

As always looking hella nice in the 6!!! too many to name.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Day 4 of 12/12 and the new growth is coming in very light... what gives?


Thanks for the rep Swamp, yeah a lot of budsites, last time I started counting the tops, I lost track after 50.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

Genius Pots AND the Fairy in one swoop. Who says Mondays suck? Sorry, but obviously I have to go. I'll be back.

Duchie


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

Evening gents, Bill, is that the pic from Duchie that I couldn't open the link, or your pic? Lovely looking bud either way!

After I made the bubble hash today, I emptied the mulch back into the main bucket I use and it still smelled like lemon cup cakes....made me think, should I use it for something. 

So question, what does everyone do with the mulch after they have done a bubble hash run?

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2011)

I usually throw it away but it wouldn't hurt to try and make some butter with it


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank god its monday! 

[video=youtube;sro0eXPsmDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sro0eXPsmDI[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

I gotta get back and watch that vid whodat. Hey D, that was my pic, I took the restrictions off of it so you should be able to view it now. So my mix is done and nice and warm and fluffy, and so far one Jack Hammer and 2 Extremas are enjoying their new homes. Cheeseberry Haze up next.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening gents, Bill, is that the pic from Duchie that I couldn't open the link, or your pic? Lovely looking bud either way!
> 
> After I made the bubble hash today, I emptied the mulch back into the main bucket I use and it still smelled like lemon cup cakes....made me think, should I use it for something.
> 
> ...


It's a close-up of Duchie's bud, I just blew up a small portion of it.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening gents, Bill, is that the pic from Duchie that I couldn't open the link, or your pic? Lovely looking bud either way!
> 
> After I made the bubble hash today, I emptied the mulch back into the main bucket I use and it still smelled like lemon cup cakes....made me think, should I use it for something.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. I just finished making some bubble hash a few minutes ago and was just going to throw them out but now you've got me thinking.

I've only made hash a couple of times before so I'm still getting the hang of it and mine seems to be more green than some others I see on here. I need a pressing screen I think too so I can have an easier time getting the moisture out.

I have another question, do you guys put your hash in the freezer after it dries a bit to take out any remaining moisture? I read somewhere that some people do this but I haven't before. I've just laid it out on some cardboard spread out for a bit while cleaning up and then pressed it in some paper towels a few times and then let it sit to dry on it's own.
What does everyone else do?


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks for the rep Swamp, yeah a lot of budsites, last time I started counting the tops, I lost track after 50.


*50 bud sites damn! Are you going to grow that plant outside all season? If so she is going to be a monster!!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *50 bud sites damn! Are you going to grow that plant outside all season? If so she is going to be a monster!!!!!!!!
> *


I have clones from her that will go in the greenhouse once it is complete, she is currently on day 5 12/12 mix of dual 400's and the sun, supposed to be getting a 600 here real soon though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man Bill, you know I'm liking this shot! Your gonna have to tell me how you shot it and what with.
> 
> Morning everyone. Just popping in to spend some time catching up on things before I head off to bed for a bit. Been smoking some of my Purp lately and also scored a new bong from a buddie, all I had to do was replace the busted inner stem. Ended up grabbing a whole new piece for 15 bucks and Bob's your uncle! Anyway, loaded a killer bowl, put on some tunes and went Hurricane (as in Reuben Carter) on the place, got stuff done I've been trying to get to for months and am now chilling while I bask in my accomplishment. Was it the strain? We'll just have to see but after my wife gets up in the morning, and it happens again, and she figures out it is the strain, then I could see her getting on the phone and placing the order for another batch of these seeds for me. Ha ha. Well gonna haul a good nighter, sit down at the display and see what your all up to.
> 
> Duchie


I was gonna ask how long till roots show....saw yer post. Mine have been at least that long and no roots....?!?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I was gonna ask how long till roots show....saw yer post. Mine have been at least that long and no roots....?!?


Did you use clonex? Some strains just don't like to be cloned, and others only via certain methods. My bubba's dont like any sort of aero cloning, are resistant to bubble systems, and just like plain soil rooting.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have 4 strains and I used rapid rooters and used Dip'n'Grow concentrate.
Clones are 
GDP
Bubba Kush
Purple Dawg
Afgoo


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have 4 strains and I used rapid rooters and used Dip'n'Grow concentrate.
> Clones are
> GDP
> Bubba Kush
> ...


whats the life line of that purple dawg?
and hows that afgoo grow? i always wanted to try that out.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

Genius Pots are way more than Smart! There frickin Genius!

Wow am I beat. I hope these girls appreciate it. Well Bill, I'm loving these. It's gonna be pretty hard getting me back into a hard pot. There just so easy to work with, Really no muss, no fuss. The little plastic trays are from the dollar store and have little wheels under them that really work well and the pots fit them perfect. I scoot them across my floor like shuffleboard rocks, lol. The little green clips you see are also a score from the dollar store and also work perfect with these. I'm not a religious person by any means but if there really is a Ganja God, then he's definitely looking down on me. Anyhow, I'm tired and will post more on my thread later but in the meantime I'll treat myself to a nice relaxing bow and relish a job well done. 

G'nite gents.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Genius Pots are way more than Smart! There frickin Genius!
> 
> Wow am I beat. I hope these girls appreciate it. Well Bill, I'm loving these. It's gonna be pretty hard getting me back into a hard pot. There just so easy to work with, Really no muss, no fuss. The little plastic trays are from the dollar store and have little wheels under them that really work well and the pots fit them perfect. I scoot them across my floor like shuffleboard rocks, lol. The little green clips you see are also a score from the dollar store and also work perfect with these. I'm not a religious person by any means but if there really is a Ganja God, then he's definitely looking down on me. Anyhow, I'm tired and will post more on my thread later but in the meantime I'll treat myself to a nice relaxing bow and relish a job well done.
> 
> ...


Lookin good my man, just wait till that root ball fills out, you will be amazed!!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2011)

Ha ha, you've got me all freaked out wondering if I'm gonna have to double up my 6's.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ha ha, you've got me all freaked out wondering if I'm gonna have to double up my 6's.


Sounds like a good idea  lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> whats the life line of that purple dawg?
> and hows that afgoo grow? i always wanted to try that out.


The Purple Dawg is a mix of GrapeTrain Kush x Star Dawg.
Afgoo grows tall and very fast. Smells strong in grow phase.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wanted to show of a couple of girls before I head off for the night. First of course is my Jack Hammer starting to finish up real nice. Getting fatter and her trichomes glisten like snow, and she has a nice spicey lemon smell to her, but somewhat sweet. Today's day 79 and she had a good 3 week veg. I'm not even going to try to guess when she'll finish but I don't think too much longer. Then there's my Afghanis. These are the 5 freebies that came with my White Widow prize from marijuana-seeds.nl and they are really impressive. Two girls, three boys is what I got and I'm torn with choosing a boy. I'd like to breed each female with Extrema, and themselves. 


Gnite 600, gotta get some sleep. Got some planting and breeding to do tomorrow Baby makin day!


----------



## tmf (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow... hey people, shut up and smoke that...personally I love the fact that you all are willing to do what ever you want to... and will honestly speak your minds. You are my kind of people. But you must also realize that I too do what ever I want to... and will also speak my mind. Interesting to me that someone has assumed I'm female. Assume whatever you want to. Abortion...WTF... personally I'd say about half the population should have been aborted, but that's just me.
And when did I say or even imply that men shouldn't enjoy looking at pictures of T and A? Look at what ever you want, eat, smoke, drink, watch, read, believe, think, do and listen to what ever you want...just allow everyone else the same freedoms of choice.
I don't go out and intentionally try to offend anyone. Perhaps most of you don't either, but you guys surely know that your fat bottom girl pictures might turn women away, not very many women in this club as you pointed out, which is fine, if that's what you're aiming for here...wouldn't be the first all male club, I just happen to know there are women out there who grow some awesome weed and I can't see where being male or female has anything at all to do with growing or smoking your grow, or sharing ideas and experiences. The ass avatars are fine with me, I've got several ass shots I like too. But I don't know nor care at this point whether anyone else likes them or not. Sorry if I don't respond to all your responses to my opinions, cause that's all this is, opinion.
Now, about that weed...Oh yea pictures, well I'm going to try and share this one first, Dinafem diesel, strangest thing I've ever seen... 2 weeks old today, it's got a 3 pinnate leaf growing strait up where the main growth tip should be, you can see the embryonic leaves, the first two juvenile leaves and branch growth beginning there, but no 'top', just a leaf. Suppose the two branches will grow and there will then be 2 tops. Seedling was not damaged nor handled, showed normal growth for the first several days, just noticed it's odd appearance today. Comments and opinions are welcome.


----------



## tmf (Apr 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening gents, Bill, is that the pic from Duchie that I couldn't open the link, or your pic? Lovely looking bud either way!
> 
> After I made the bubble hash today, I emptied the mulch back into the main bucket I use and it still smelled like lemon cup cakes....made me think, should I use it for something.
> 
> ...


----------



## tmf (Apr 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Since I wasted time reading your post I thought Id waste more time replying  He/she whatever sex of trollyness your are please make your way out of our fine club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not the boss of me  ! Sorry, my Pitbull ate yours, oops


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh dear, hairy bums and scratchy fannies, lol. Nice wake up for the morgen. I have lots of things to say but I am not going to bother due to the fact that the 600 thread is moving on from this ridiculousness. This thread in the year plus it has been around (and many posts) has not had more than a couple of tiff's. And that is going to continue. MOVE ON EVERYONE, it's Tuesday now. If you want to argue opinions about this, do it by Personal Message please.

So this morning I checked out my SSHit bubble hash I made yesterday, and it smells like Lemon Cup Cakes, just like the bud did. It's the first time I have ever had such a direct transition of smell from bud to hash. It's still a tad damp but should be okay for a smoke tester later.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I just finished making some bubble hash a few minutes ago and was just going to throw them out but now you've got me thinking.
> 
> I've only made hash a couple of times before so I'm still getting the hang of it and mine seems to be more green than some others I see on here. I need a pressing screen I think too so I can have an easier time getting the moisture out.
> 
> ...


I like to run my mulch through 3 times, until it gets to the stage where you have no ice cubes left and the amount that comes through is just getting annoying. After that I compost my mulch, which often leads to a rougue seed popping it's head out in some strange place. I had 2 come up in my connifer patch a few weeks aog, but they died due to lack of water and shade.



tmf said:


> DST said:
> 
> 
> > Evening gents, Bill, is that the pic from Duchie that I couldn't open the link, or your pic? Lovely looking bud either way!
> ...


----------



## stelthy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi again  .. Well I've just completed Harvest.. and although I didn't get to use my 600 this time around I think you'll agree ( I hope) that I did well with my 250W MH Veg > and the following 400W HPS Flowering.. Shortly I hope to some how come into some cash  and will make the necessary adjustments to allow me to run my '600' on my next mission  

Next time round I will Veg with the 400W MH and Flower with my 600W HPS    I just need to re-think my cooling !! I have a few ends to tie before I start modifying ie HASH Making, and other extraction techniques.. anyway's I hope Y'all like my work so far (Despite the bout of PH Probs - my bad) I cant wait to do a smoke test  

Below I have added a LINK if you wanna check out what I've done etc... Its a complete thorough from Start to Finish log, feel free to leave comments  :



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html



I cant wait to do the alterations and join the 600 Club  Not long now I hope... - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

great stuff stelthy, I use to love my 400w, even though it pumps out less than half the lumens, it still gets those nugs crystally and fat. Look forward to seeing the 600 Stelth cab in effect....

Peace bru,

DST



stelthy said:


> Hi again  .. Well I've just completed Harvest.. and although I didn't get to use my 600 this time around I think you'll agree ( I hope) that I did well with my 250W MH Veg > and the following 400W HPS Flowering.. Shortly I hope to some how come into some cash  and will make the necessary adjustments to allow me to run my '600' on my next mission
> 
> Next time round I will Veg with the 400W MH and Flower with my 600W HPS    I just need to re-think my cooling !! I have a few ends to tie before I start modifying ie HASH Making, and other extraction techniques.. anyway's I hope Y'all like my work so far (Despite the bout of PH Probs - my bad) I cant wait to do a smoke test
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

So I fired up my 2nd 600 today. Top shelf time (lol). 6 DOG clones into the mix.


Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

dam D,that cab is a "beast",production monster.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

Mornin 600ers! Hope everyone is having a good one so far... I am!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin 600ers! Hope everyone is having a good one so far... I am!!


hell yea Bobotrank,its a good day for me too,the outdoor soil has 60f,time to start digging holes.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice bro! Time for the outdoor army to start!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

[youtube]td2e9KBIbgU[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

you got that right,not all of these will stay out,but they will have a good outdoor veg.

my watermellon,and tomatos are up and runnin.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice G! I can't wait to get some veggie seeds popping this year, also. I should have a greenhouse by the late fall, too, so I'm hoping some of the tomatoes I grow this year will be able to start going year round... no more "hothouse from another country" tomatoes, if you know what I mean. It'll be hothouse from my house, hopefully


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

yea,i was thinking about a hothouse for my peppers,nice veg for about 8 weeks, with pruning,ect,ect.jump start that graden.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a little outdoor fun yesterday. Got to help out a friend on his outdoor grow. Man I wish I had a giant plot of land on a nice sun soaked hill. We were turning up soil where the plants were going to go. Each spot we dug up about a 3 foot diameter area... which is more than my whole grow space. Grrrrr. Anyways, it was fun being a part of it at least. I can't wait to see how things turn out near harvest.

Harvest is coming along slowly. At times I feel like there isn't much herb... at other times I can't believe how much there is.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I had a little outdoor fun yesterday. Got to help out a friend on his outdoor grow. Man I wish I had a giant plot of land on a nice sun soaked hill. We were turning up soil where the plants were going to go. Each spot we dug up about a 3 foot diameter area... which is more than my whole grow space. Grrrrr. Anyways, it was fun being a part of it at least. I can't wait to see how things turn out near harvest.
> 
> Harvest is coming along slowly. At times I feel like there isn't much herb... at other times I can't believe how much there is.


hell yea jig,gettin your hands dirty is allways good in the name of marijuana.
i too wish i could have a nice lil 3x3 plot.......jus one plant,that i can take care of everyday,i jus wonder sumtimes.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 12, 2011)

The night time temps are still dropping too low sometimes here to plant outdoors which really sucks. Its good to see you guys getting some girls outdoors this year. outdoor growing is so fun, not to mention very rewarding come harvest time. If some of you have never grown outdoors before you will be surprised to see branches the size of some indoor plants. A 3x3 area for each plant sounds awesome, thats way bigger than I usual do. I usually dig a hole the size of a 5 gallon bucket and fill that in with whatever Im using for soil and amendments. The native soil is good here down to about 6-10 inches depending on the spot and the roots spread out like mad in that layer. I wish everyone luck with their outdoor grow, be it in their backyard, a greenhouse, or a true guerrilla grow. I usually do that latter as having plants in my backyard doesn't work out too well. Im going with Heribei from Sannies Seeds this year for outdoor, I also have one indoor now that just went into flowering but that strain was designed for wet outdoor climates. My summers have been very wet the past few years so I figured it would be perfect for me. I will probably use Pro-Mix for my soil and a product called Garden Tone from Espoma for a soil amendment. Its organic, has mycos in it and works very well. I used it with the White Rhino, and have been using it on my vegetable garden for the past 3 years. With that I can basically just water the plants and they stay healthy. I replenish with about 2 cups at the base of each plant each month, the last month being July because I start flowering nutes the end of that month because they should be flowering by then. I used to use a bunch of different stuff but once I found that I started using only that because it has what the plants need, and one thing is much easier to carry through the woods and other terrain. Water isn't an issue because there is a pond close to where I grow so it works out perfect, I just leave a container for water where it can't be seen. Ok I have to go, thats all I have to say right now anyway, take care Club 600, lets hope for a warm sunny Spring.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> If some of you have never grown outdoors before you will be surprised to see branches the size of some indoor plants.


Check out one of my girls from last year.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish I could just throw some plants in a planter in my backyard like that. I'm all overcome with envy at the moment, LOL.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Check out one of my girls from last year.


 Yes sir thats what Im talking about. Having been an outdoor grower my whole growing life I am always disappointed in my yield from my indoor stuff. I love the big outdoor bitches, sadly I missed out on last season, this year I wont though.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

Yah, we love a bit of Wood on the 600!! lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Im sorry I couldn't resist! I'll post something useful soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello 600-philes!
Just a quick update on a painting I'm working on.
Still have a ways to go with it and will post more updates in the coming days. 







The woman is only loosely blocked in, as is the snake-like lizard creeping up on her, and the waterfall needs attention. And a few more touches to the red creature and his knife are in order, too. And the rocks in the foreground and the water needs finishing. 
But am making progress.

Peace!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey brother Doob, what you using to create that there mystical place?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah doob thats sick


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey brother Doob, what you using to create that there mystical place?


"Painter 10.1" (Painter X.1, actually) from Corel.
I've been using it since they first made it available for Windows PC's (Painter 2.0 on Windows 3.11 back in '92). 
Almost totally transitioned away from real media to digital media, especially after I bought one of these...







And a pro level monitor calibrator to help me print exactly what I see on the monitor.
I still miss getting dirty & paint covered, but then I don't miss getting dirty and paint covered. 

(**edit*: _the original company that created it was actually named "Fractal Design". The company changed and renamed itself Meta Creations, and then Meta Tools, and finally Corel bought it a number of years ago_.)


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool. My wife does a lot of work with print media and design of digital print media. Looks like some nice hardware.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Holy shit that is a HUGE printer!!!! you know that horn that was in my last av? Well heres a better look @ it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

(*my very first multi-quote!!! )
@whodat: Thanks! 

@DST
Cool! Would love to have access to all the neat software & hardware that the pros get to use. Ungodly expensive stuff!!  
But I do love working digitally. 

(**edit*: _my very first multi-quote FAILED !!! I am too stupid to live_...)


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 12, 2011)

tmf said:


> Wow... hey people, shut up and smoke that...personally I love the fact that you all are willing to do what ever you want to... and will honestly speak your minds. You are my kind of people. But you must also realize that I too do what ever I want to... and will also speak my mind. Interesting to me that someone has assumed I'm female. Assume whatever you want to. Abortion...WTF... personally I'd say about half the population should have been aborted, but that's just me.
> And when did I say or even imply that men shouldn't enjoy looking at pictures of T and A? Look at what ever you want, eat, smoke, drink, watch, read, believe, think, do and listen to what ever you want...just allow everyone else the same freedoms of choice.
> I don't go out and intentionally try to offend anyone. Perhaps most of you don't either, but you guys surely know that your fat bottom girl pictures might turn women away, not very many women in this club as you pointed out, which is fine, if that's what you're aiming for here...wouldn't be the first all male club, I just happen to know there are women out there who grow some awesome weed and I can't see where being male or female has anything at all to do with growing or smoking your grow, or sharing ideas and experiences. The ass avatars are fine with me, I've got several ass shots I like too. But I don't know nor care at this point whether anyone else likes them or not. Sorry if I don't respond to all your responses to my opinions, cause that's all this is, opinion.
> Now, about that weed...Oh yea pictures, well I'm going to try and share this one first, Dinafem diesel, strangest thing I've ever seen... 2 weeks old today, it's got a 3 pinnate leaf growing strait up where the main growth tip should be, you can see the embryonic leaves, the first two juvenile leaves and branch growth beginning there, but no 'top', just a leaf. Suppose the two branches will grow and there will then be 2 tops. Seedling was not damaged nor handled, showed normal growth for the first several days, just noticed it's odd appearance today. Comments and opinions are welcome.View attachment 1545903


I had 1 of my strawberry cough do the same thing and it has 3 nod points per level, I will take a pic and show u. There was no top for like a week and then bamb 3 more leafs and 3 more nods


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

I gone multi-quote mad ! ! ! 




DST said:


> Cool. My wife does a lot of work with print media and design of digital print media. Looks like some nice hardware.





whodatnation said:


> Yeah doob thats sick





DST said:


> Hey brother Doob, what you using to create that there mystical place?





whodatnation said:


> Im sorry I couldn't resist! I'll post something useful soon.





DST said:


> Yah, we love a bit of Wood on the 600!! lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Holy shit that is a HUGE printer!!!! you know that horn that was in my last av? Well heres a better look @ it


Those would have been true trees if that had been the case! They were huge enough, but, damn!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> The night time temps are still dropping too low sometimes here to plant outdoors which really sucks. Its good to see you guys getting some girls outdoors this year. outdoor growing is so fun, not to mention very rewarding come harvest time. If some of you have never grown outdoors before you will be surprised to see branches the size of some indoor plants. A 3x3 area for each plant sounds awesome, thats way bigger than I usual do. I usually dig a hole the size of a 5 gallon bucket and fill that in with whatever Im using for soil and amendments. The native soil is good here down to about 6-10 inches depending on the spot and the roots spread out like mad in that layer. I wish everyone luck with their outdoor grow, be it in their backyard, a greenhouse, or a true guerrilla grow. I usually do that latter as having plants in my backyard doesn't work out too well. Im going with Heribei from Sannies Seeds this year for outdoor, I also have one indoor now that just went into flowering but that strain was designed for wet outdoor climates. My summers have been very wet the past few years so I figured it would be perfect for me. I will probably use Pro-Mix for my soil and a product called Garden Tone from Espoma for a soil amendment. Its organic, has mycos in it and works very well. I used it with the White Rhino, and have been using it on my vegetable garden for the past 3 years. With that I can basically just water the plants and they stay healthy. I replenish with about 2 cups at the base of each plant each month, the last month being July because I start flowering nutes the end of that month because they should be flowering by then. I used to use a bunch of different stuff but once I found that I started using only that because it has what the plants need, and one thing is much easier to carry through the woods and other terrain. Water isn't an issue because there is a pond close to where I grow so it works out perfect, I just leave a container for water where it can't be seen. Ok I have to go, thats all I have to say right now anyway, take care Club 600, lets hope for a warm sunny Spring.


I put my girls outside 8 days ago, in a shed with no roof...outdoor, but still a lil stealth.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a couple of cool videos on the tube of you's about a wild guy using Painter in unique ways:

[video=youtube;1S7X5cQnQps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1S7X5cQnQps[/video]

And a video of the live show he did that was projected onto the Sydney Opera House:

[video=youtube;e_ClOq0Wtkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e_ClOq0Wtkg#at=79[/video]


----------



## tmf (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks budmasterflash, I've not seen anything like it, I'm thinking it might end up having three growth nodes instead of two, heard of such a thing, just never actually seen it before. Really strange looking. This picture is a couple years old, can't remember what variety.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

It's 4:20, do you know where your bong is at?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2011)

no bongs here. Gotta get one.....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's 4:20, do you know where your bong is at?


What are you watching there doobie?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Well since Iv learned so much from our fellow 600 members I thought I might attempt to dish out some tried and true info that might help others  I'll call it Whodats useful post of the day... lol I'll def try to put something useful and interesting up everyday... ok? 


So todays useful post is a home remedy spray for fighting mold, mildew, and bugs. This is not my recipe but Iv been using it for a few months now and haven't seen a single might since I started  This is mainly a preventative but a damn good one and cheap to boot!

---------------The following is a copy from where I got the recipe--------------------
------The pics are mine though. I mixed up a 1/2 gallon batch--------
Used in both indoors and outdoors, it works on any plant. Its safe to spray on your buds, flowers, fruit, what ever...
Also if it gets in your organic soil, no big deal, unlike some other over the counter chemical sprays, it wont harm your soil...

Also this spray works best as a preventative, I use it on the plants all the time before there is a problem to help prevent any problems before they start...
I use it on the vegging plants all the time and the flowering plants all the way up to week four. The reason I stop at week four of budding is to keep moister from building up inside the bud...

Ok lets get this going...

For this thread im going to be mixing up a 1 gallon batch. So if you want to make more, just up the ingredients. Or if you want to make less cut the amounts back a little...

This is what I use. Apple cider vinegar, cloves, cinnamon sticks, 100% Lemon juice, reverse osmosis water, and biodegradable dish soap...







I start off with some whole cloves...







I crush them best I can with my thumb, then into the container they go...







I bust off about half a cinnamon stick, in that gose...







Two table spoons of 100% lemon juice..







1 big teaspoon of apple cider vinegar...








Then mix it well for about 2 to 5 minutes. Then let it stand and every time you walk by it or every little while stir it up. Let it sit like this for 24 hours before use. 
That way the cloves and cinnamon stick will soften up a little then they break up easier.






(^^^ this pic not mine^^^)
Then after its been sitting for at least 24 hours, add a teaspoon of biodegradable dish soap...






(not mine^^^)
Stir it in real well...





(^^^not mine^^^)

Is that Dice's spray or a pitcher of beer?





(^^^not mine^^^)

Top that off with some reverse osmosis water, or whatever your using for clean water, and stir... 



Chose a sprayer, anything should work..






(^^^not mine^^^)
I used both.
The big sprayer is good for misting over all the plants.
The little one allows me to get right into the problem area and give it a nice mist...
I spray the plants hours before the lights go off, or a few hours before dark. 

Now this spray wont fix a bad bud. Nor will it fix a leaf after bugs chewed it up. But what it will do is help prevent these issues...
No spray any where on earth will make a bad bud into a good bud again.

I recommend if you notice a little mold/ bud rot, or powdery mildew, that you cut the infected areas out. 


Thanks for reading, I hope this helps you as much as its helped me over the years...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now I would like to add that I also throw in an handful of orang peels to the main mix because Im not using a citrus soap 





And this is mine getting ready to use tomorrow 





:NOTE: I have not added the bio degradable dish soap yet... I will before I use it tomorrow. Also, its a good idea to strain out the solids because it will clog up your sprayer, I use pantihose.

Please ask away and I'll do my best to answer any questions but if you want to bypass me heres the link 

------http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/plant-hospital/201352932-dices-spray-good-mold-mildew-bugs.html------


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> What are you watching there doobie?


I was watching Conan on xfinitytv ( [video]http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/tv/Conan/106941/1871998169/Episode-1074/videos[/video] )
The destruction image is from an ad for a video game "*Crysis 2*". 
(**edit*: _my computer only has a Q9450 quadcore processor overclocked to 3.5-gHz and a Geforce 8800GTS video card, so I'm sure I'd have to dial down the details to make it playable_)


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2011)

I am in a NYC hotel room 6 floors down from where Nikolai Tesla spent the last ten years of his life. I asked if I could have suite 3327 where he lived and got a good laugh from the concierge. Tesla insisted his room number be divisible by three. I fully understand! And if you don't know who Tesla was, you need to.

Had to leave the op behind for a few days, even the little ones. Trusting my timers. I needed a break. Going to a Broadway show (The Book of Mormon, lol), check out some art and spend the rest of the time eating Manhattan.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats up guys!!!! Just popping in to show off the new av.....How's everyone doing????
Good here....the wife is about to pop with her 8 1/2 month preg. ass and I convinced her to let me roast a bowl...It's been four months...Got the new job and clearances for all my jobs...Was just waiting for the baby so we could start back up together....Got a new pipe and I begged her to let me add some color to it....Anyway....The Warlock that I harvested over a month ago is fkn awesome!!! Great taste and a knockout stoney high(although...it's been four months!!!).....Hope everything is well in the "6"!!!!

Peace
Endlscycle


----------



## maphisto (Apr 12, 2011)

I am in a NYC hotel room 6 floors down from where Nikolai Tesla spent the last ten years of his life. I asked if I could have suite 3327 where he lived and got a good laugh from the concierge. Tesla insisted his room number be divisible by three. I fully understand! And if you don't know who Tesla was, you need to.
wow really that man was a genius saw a show about him on history channel, you know he pissed off edison an he also wanted to invent a death ray, then he figured out how to bring down bridges,buildings by using a simple tuneing fork(of course on a larger scale) by way of vibration that man was way to smart for his own good..Imagine if he grew cannabis he would of probably came up with something very cool. enjoy your stay hope you medicate before the show..


----------



## maphisto (Apr 12, 2011)

wow really that man was a genius saw a show about him on history channel, you know he pissed off edison an he also wanted to invent a death ray, then he figured out how to bring down bridges,buildings by using a simple tuneing fork(of course on a larger scale) by way of vibration that man was way to smart for his own good..Imagine if he grew cannabis he would of probably came up with something very cool. enjoy your stay hope you medicate before the show..


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2011)

I am grounded. It's so hard to fly with weed these days. . . .

MacAllan 12 year old will have to do


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

I always brig lots of medables when I fly


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2011)

I just gotta say that Hayduke believes that jet trails in the sky are signs of a government spraying program to (pick one) pacify the populace, encourage global warming, discourage global warming, or possibly encourage the entry of Yog Sothoth into our universe from the dark howling outer void.

He can grow some nice plants though. . . .



DST said:


> I would say so.....you do need controllers etc for use with the CO2, which can add expense. My good man Hayduke put his infected plants in a large plastic bag, sealed it up and filled it with CO2 to kill the bugs. I think he had some success but I wouldn't be using this method on it's own.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 12, 2011)

lol. Where do you 'pack' them? I mean cannabanana bread will still alert a drug dog.



whodatnation said:


> I always brig lots of medables when I fly


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

I always put it in my carry on... fuck airplane food  
How many dogs did you encounter on your departure?
I havent seen a dog at the airport since I came back to the states from france some years back... It was during boooshes 2nd term so after 911. The day after he was re elected I was walking around in Provence and being yelled at! lol little did they know...

Now that I think back on the trip, Its def some of my best memories. The night of the election we had a bush pinata hanging from a noose full of dum dums and after beating the shit out it he was set on fire and beat some more. The wine and cheese and foods were top notch... so much fun


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 12, 2011)

GOD DAMN gardening is a lot of work!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Its a labor of love fo me  Sour D 
Day 31


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 12, 2011)

Puff, Puff, cough whazzzzzz up! 600s

Strawberry cough 3 and half weeks


Fat Puta 3 and half weeks


Skunk 1 x Puta 3 and half weeks


Clone of the SxP for seed stock 2 weeks flower


update! for some reason my ppm levels shot up way to high got things under control now i think and they dont seem to have that much damage.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

This shit right here! This shit right here called def! lol


budmasterflash said:


> puff, puff, cough whazzzzzz up! 600s
> 
> strawberry cough 3 and half weeks


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> This shit right here! This shit right here called def! lol


haha i got shit to do today! good old kat williams. that bud does look amazing with that purple/pink calyxe hue going on!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, everyone's busy as bees around here planting and such.

Billco man, what do you use to cut that tree down??

Doobie, I always know where my bong is. Great to see you working at your art and thanks for posting those vids, I haven't gotten to see the second but I will after a nice bowl in the dark. 

Whodat, thanks for putting all that together, I like to use my journal to feature stuff like that I find on RIU. It give me quick reference back for me and anyone I want to refer back and for others to check on if they want. Anyway I'd like to post yours if it's ok. I normally don't ask the author but I gotta give ya brotherly respect first. Oh and congrats Papa.

Oh man I'm sure I missed something again so you'll probably see an edit, so you may want to check back if your interested. 

Here's what I have to share today. Jack Hammers, one getting ready to make her exit while the other takes the stage. Today is day 80 and 35 12/12. Also my other White Widow is really looking great and down before the weekend for sure. Following them are my new Afghani. I can't believe these big beautiful monsters. They are kicking ass in my garden right now and I have 4 males waiting to get at them but I'm only going to use 2, 1 other Af and an Extrema. I've rule out 1 Af male but I'm torn between the other 2. I'll deal with that tomorrow though. In the meantime my malebox is full and needs some emptying. 




OK guys, so there ya go. And by the way, a week today is 420!!!

Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2011)

Post away duchie! and if I did care you should still post it.

that took me about ten minutes to type haha

edit: those colas are nice bro
the ladies are looking happy


----------



## duchieman (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks man, I'm pretty stoked about her, it's been a bumpy road getting her. She's real lemon smelling and I'm hoping she's ready by 420, I'd like to take some to the rally with me and have my first real taste of her there.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Copy from journal.
[video=youtube;5Ys2EVhkbxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ys2EVhkbxo[/video]

Over view from door #2
Look at that corn son! lol






AK under the scrog @ day 9






3 new sour Ds in 3 gal smartpots under the scrog now @ day 1

















?purp day 28













ISS day 42








Sour D day 31








AK day 34

The two plants farthest from the infeed were showing some deficiencies and Im guessing it because the roots from the plants infront of them were eating nutes befor they could get to the plant behind them. make sense?
I know it sounds weird but since Iv added about a foot and a half of 1/2" tubing inside the plant res to extend to the second plant things look better with them. 






















AK day 1

4 in 5gal smarties.








MY BABIES! TGA space bomb and SOG bubble n squeak  Clones of these will be flowered in super soil  
Also in the mix is some DOG KUSH! WOOT! long time follower first time grower lol
some Crical + and blue widow 

Also some more SD clones baking in the oven.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like you are not just a great pot farmer...Props for growing all that!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have tomatoes strawberries bell peppers zucchini and hot peppers growing


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Bass 

Feel free to post away in mcpurps veggie thread! Its a good ol veggie party up in that piece lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, back to some sunshine today after an awefull day in the Dam yesterday. Off to do the morning water/feed.




shnkrmn said:


> I just gotta say that Hayduke believes that jet trails in the sky are signs of a government spraying program to (pick one) pacify the populace, encourage global warming, discourage global warming, or possibly encourage the entry of Yog Sothoth into our universe from the dark howling outer void.
> 
> He can grow some nice plants though. . . .


He loves his DOGs, he's a very nice guy who grows some dank shnizz, but he's as mad as a box of frogs, lol.



whodatnation said:


> Thanks Bass
> 
> Feel free to post away in mcpurps veggie thread! Its a good ol veggie party up in that piece lol


can you post the link again for that....edit, soz, just being lazy I am sure by clicking on Mcp profile I would find it in 2 seconds....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you mean this? https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/346885-my-veggie-garden.html


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Nonono This one  wut up jig? hows that trimming comin?

https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/403986-2011-veggies.html


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks Bass
> 
> Feel free to post away in mcpurps veggie thread! Its a good ol veggie party up in that piece lol


 I dont have any pics yet, but I will def do that when the time comes.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Either way, lots of good info in the thread


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the assist. Trimming going slow. I swear I have done a lot, then I look at the plants and it's like I've just dented it. I'll take some pics in the morning.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheers peeps. Sleep well you lot.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

View attachment 1548111View attachment 1548110View attachment 1548109View attachment 1548108View attachment 1548107View attachment 1548106View attachment 1548101View attachment 1548100View attachment 1548099

I have about 35 of these in a tent with a 600w hps.

45days at 12/12 Barneys farm Red Dragon.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Hornedfrog, nice looking buds. Quite skimpy plant but looking very frosty, asnd when you got 35 I guess that makes up for it. When you taking them down?

Welcome to the 600 thread.

DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hopefully around 65 days, but I'll watch the trichs too. I had cloning problems so they started to yellow really bad on me. I have more clones of it that I plan to veg 2x as high as these... Just set up a new ebb flow table for that.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 13, 2011)

Would 10 plants that will be starting 12/12 from seed be fine under a 600w hps? I first planned to have 6 plants and veg them for 4 weeks but since i'm doing 12/12 from seed, i thought i could squeeze in a couple more. What do you think?


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends on your floor space if you are growing horizontally. But I would say you could easily double that amount (easily!!)



wavey.mofo said:


> Would 10 plants that will be starting 12/12 from seed be fine under a 600w hps? I first planned to have 6 plants and veg them for 4 weeks but since i'm doing 12/12 from seed, i thought i could squeeze in a couple more. What do you think?


EDIT: In fact I would recommend you doubling that amount if growing straight from 12/12. You'll get a few weeks veg time in 12/12 before they start to show sex, and then it's game on. An OZ per plant can be achieved this way...I would do 20!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just depends how they react to it. From what I've seen of 12/12 from seed it looks like sativas might be the way to go...


----------



## endogarden (Apr 13, 2011)

Can I be in the 600 club if I run 4 600s? I still prefer 600s to 1000s or 400s, so I think I should be allowed. It's like I'm a one man collective of 600 watt growers. Also are CFLs and such included, or is this the '600 watts of lighting' club. Cuz I'm trying to be in the '600 watt bulb club', which is implied by you guyses signature images. Respeck.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Depends on your floor space if you are growing horizontally. But I would say you could easily double that amount (easily!!)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: In fact I would recommend you doubling that amount if growing straight from 12/12. You'll get a few weeks veg time in 12/12 before they start to show sex, and then it's game on. An OZ per plant can be achieved this way...I would do 20!


Hmm im gonna grow in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent. Damn, if i could grow 20 plants  What size pots would you recommend? I've chosen 10 fem seeds so far. What strain you think would be best for 12/12 since i'll be having an extra 10 plants =D


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

endogarden said:


> Can I be in the 600 club if I run 4 600s? I still prefer 600s to 1000s or 400s, so I think I should be allowed. It's like I'm a one man collective of 600 watt growers. Also are CFLs and such included, or is this the '600 watts of lighting' club. Cuz I'm trying to be in the '600 watt bulb club', which is implied by you guyses signature images. Respeck.


Hey bru, welcome to the club, you are in, not many people are running just 1 600 so you are in good company with your set up. PLease feel free to post away and share your lovely ladies with the Club. Rep back at ya!

DST



wavey.mofo said:


> Hmm im gonna grow in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent. Damn, if i could grow 20 plants  What size pots would you recommend? I've chosen 10 fem seeds so far. What strain you think would be best for 12/12 since i'll be having an extra 10 plants =D


If you are going with just the 10, I would try to give them a little bit of veg time to be honest (just to max things out a bit). If going with an extra 10, (i.e 20 total) I would probably go for 4 litre (1 gallon pots) per plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

whodat nice garden man. that ak is going to finish up a tower of dank for sure. have you run the purps for long? been looking at that one myself for a while. what's she taste like?


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey bru, welcome to the club, you are in, not many people are running just 1 600 so you are in good company with your set up. PLease feel free to post away and share your lovely ladies with the Club. Rep back at ya!
> 
> DST
> 
> ...


Thanks, i think i'll go with 20 in 1 gallon pots. +rep man


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, forgot to say which strain.....will need to think about it?!?!?! too many to choose from lol.


wavey.mofo said:


> Thanks, i think i'll go with 20 in 1 gallon pots. +rep man


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

guys, i just got 6 fem chronic seeds.
they all cracked in paper towels.
put them in rockwool cubes.
and only 2 came up.
they werent in deep, werent too wet and werent too dry.
the rest rotted. FAIL!!! my friend had the exact same problem, he only got 3 from 7.

should they not be put in rockwool or what? any advice for seeds in rockwool?


----------



## stelthy (Apr 13, 2011)

DST said:


> great stuff stelthy, I use to love my 400w, even though it pumps out less than half the lumens, it still gets those nugs crystally and fat. Look forward to seeing the 600 Stelth cab in effect....
> 
> Peace bru,
> 
> DST


 Cheers DST  can't wait to start with the 600.. I do like the 400 but the 600's a beast especially in a cab designed for just 2 DWC Ladies  below I've added a pic of the buds curing (Day 1) I dunno how much dry weight to expect..although I do know I'll loose 75% of the wet weight still....only time will tell.







I'll be back in a few months hopefully with a succesfull 600 Cab and some beautiful girls, Peace - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

No pics can DST see ....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2011)

indecline said:


> guys, i just got 6 fem chronic seeds.
> they all cracked in paper towels.
> put them in rockwool cubes.
> and only 2 came up.
> ...


When I did seeds in rockwool I just soaked the rockwool for about a minute. Picked it out and rang it out slightly then put the dry seed in the hole about halfway down. Then I sorta covered up the seeds moving rockwool over it. I got 14 from 15 to sprout like that. Oh and I tried to pH the water to around 5.5 (or whatever the rockwool packaging said), I only used the drops for the ph so it wasn't very exact. Sorry to hear about only getting a couple.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> Hmm im gonna grow in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent. Damn, if i could grow 20 plants  What size pots would you recommend? I've chosen 10 fem seeds so far. What strain you think would be best for 12/12 since i'll be having an extra 10 plants =D


I have about 20 in a tent the same size as you in 1/2gal bags going 12/12 from seed for breeding and it's fine. There were 19 at first but pulled some males and then later replaced them with other plants and I think there's 20 now. I have 18 in hydro under another 600, 15 in 1/2gal bags under another and there will soon be another 19 in hydro under the other 600 I think. Just letting the clones veg for a week to try and regain a little health after being left in the cloner too long with plain water so they're really yellow and look like they got eaten up by spider mites even though I know they didn't. There's 18 or 19 under a 1K light on a mover too but they all got vegged for a bit so they're pretty big and are crammed in approximately a 4x6 space.

You'll be fine and should have room to run the 1gal pots like DST said but the pots will all be touching each other. My bags are sitting in the same drip trays I use for the 1gal pots and the drip trays are all touching each other with what's in there now. 

Welcome to the 600!

I know I need to get some updated pics and will soon but I've just become so busy lately that I never think to take any when I'm over there.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> When I did seeds in rockwool I just soaked the rockwool for about a minute. Picked it out and rang it out slightly then put the dry seed in the hole about halfway down. Then I sorta covered up the seeds moving rockwool over it. I got 14 from 15 to sprout like that. Oh and I tried to pH the water to around 5.5 (or whatever the rockwool packaging said), I only used the drops for the ph so it wasn't very exact. Sorry to hear about only getting a couple.


 
I used the exact same process with rockwool, LOL. Even the drops...

Seemed to work good for me as well but I don't think I got quite as good of results as you. I just figured I got a couple bad seeds and moved on.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Still busy trimming Jig? Saving the pics for the 420 contest are we?

SNARL, SLOBBER,......big lick, the DOG's a big friendly old beast, lol


Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

indecline said:


> guys, i just got 6 fem chronic seeds.
> they all cracked in paper towels.
> put them in rockwool cubes.
> and only 2 came up.
> ...


I hate rockwool for any use, lol. That stuff always causes me problems.



duchieman said:


> Wow, everyone's busy as bees around here planting and such.
> 
> Billco man, what do you use to cut that tree down??


A hacksaw did the trick for the trunk and a majority of the bottom branches, she was real woody till about 3/4 of the way up, then turned soft. The story on the plant is a funny/common one. I had a bag of schwag brick mexi with a ton of seeds. Being that it was on of my first plants ever, I grew her out anyway. Ended up getting just over a P by the time she was done, and she had a nice high to her has well, very uplifting. I still have some of those mexi seeds, but don't have the heart to plant anymore of them since the genetics I have now are 10x better than what I had before.

That Jackhammer is looking stunning, wish I could be there when you sparked up a J of that


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

All of the recent seeds I've popped have been in rapid rooters and they work really well, simple too. I think I used 18 or so of them so far and will most likely continue to use them for seeds but will keep using the rockwool cubes for the clones because they will stand on their own and the rooters won't. 

I tried the rockwool macro plugs with the most recent clones and will not be using them again since they have to be in a seed tray and don't touch the bottom so you have to water the clones to keep the rockwool moist. It's been a pain in the ass. I usually just pour a little water into the bottom of the tray once a week and the rockwool cubes will soak some of it up leaving a little in the bottom of the troughs in the tray to keep the RH up. Back to the cubes for me clones, hehe.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey peeps!!!.....havent been on for a while as im back in veg with my cfls lol..........anyways ive just come hold of some Biobizz topmax and some atami bloom stimulator i was wondering if any 1 has used these products?? and would i be ok usin with my PK13/14? and in coco?
Any tips on the 2 would be great also.....oh yeah are they the same as canna boost, cos im lookin to replace it and was thiunkin would any of them 2 be any good too?
Cheers


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thought I'd share some more root porn, Northern skunk, about a weeks worth of growth.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry lad, can't help you there, never had experience with them. I would imagine any nute that you use in soil can be used in coco though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess my girls are gonna wait for fall to flower? I put them outside. They were getting 19 hrs a day for just over 2 mos. I figured they would switch to flowering with the reduced light hours outside. I guess there is still too long of a day.
Also I am worried about the dark hours not being fully dark. I can go out there and see after my eyes adjust. I suppose plants outdoors are used to the moon light etc....though?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey peeps!!!.....havent been on for a while as im back in veg with my cfls lol..........anyways ive just come hold of some Biobizz topmax and some atami bloom stimulator i was wondering if any 1 has used these products?? and would i be ok usin with my PK13/14? and in coco?
> Any tips on the 2 would be great also.....oh yeah are they the same as canna boost, cos im lookin to replace it and was thiunkin would any of them 2 be any good too?
> Cheers


GHB uses atami bloom bastic i think or something like that for his boost in coco im pretty sure, also with pk 13/14.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't be here for a few days and it takes a lot of reading to catch up. Welcome to all the new folks, we are not usually as argumentative as we seem to have been a couple of days ago. I'll give you this guys, and gal?, it was entertaining to read, to me, but then I 'know' most of you guys for a while. We don't tolerate what we perceive to be negativity from first time posters on this thread very well. Hope all is healed with everyone now.

Doobie, is that you in that pic with the printer? Don't you look all 'normal'? Thankfully I don't have to worry about drug tests where I work and they all know I'm a stoner. Hell, they've all smoked some of what I've grown. I'm lucky enough to work with a good group of guys, we even golf together. Sorry shankerman, why not take a side trip to Bethpage Black while you are there?

So it took a lot of reading so I'll comment on things I remember, which isn't much. DST, the final weight on that hashish? And whoever with the white widow, another strain that benefits greatly from a long cure. Swamp, thing? Nice, very nice outdoor, what part of the swamp you located? I'm about sixty miles south of The Swamp.

My girls are looking fine. Seed fairy, the blackjack is superb looking, super frosty and she has weeks to go and my hericules from sannie is right there with the blackjack. I've been using humboldt's snow storm ultra this grow, so far I will say these plants do seem to be creating a more oily resin. At first touch it almost seems slick and then when you rub your fingers together all the aroma and stickiness comes forth. It's almost time to start with gravity for the girls. Saturday ends weeks six of 12/12.

I have two buds left to my name, heads down in a moment of silence. OK, moment over, casey jones take me away.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

I put some of those JDB Romulan (Romulan Joe's), some Herijuana, Some of my Afghan KushXRaspberry Cough and one (?) Cheeseberry Haze into flower yesterday to determine sex of them all except the CBH which is a fem seed. They're very small and young but I need them that way in order to have room for them all and I'm not doing any training on them to see how they grow naturally. The NYPD and Papaya seem to grow like they've been topped except they still have the main stalk too and the bud structure of the NYPD is great. The Papaya is average but it should smell really good later on and be a nice smoke so I'm not going to complain about it. I've got a NYPD that was spluffed by a male NYPD in flower, another NYPD that I painted one bud on with pollen from a Papaya and I'm going to do the exact opposite with two Papaya females tonight so I should have lots of seeds of each of the two strains in 8 weeks or so along with a few seeds of the cross going both ways.

I didn't have the best germ rate with the JDB (4 out of 7 so far )but the others have been a 100% success. I'm a little excited about the Romulan because there is some romulan in the clubs around here but it's not that great according to the owner of one club who's a friend of mine. He thinks this will blow that romulan away so it'll be interesting to see.

EDIT: I'll go snap a couple pics and post them up here of the NYPD females that got did to show their growth pattern.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

HU, your description of the Slick smelly resin sounds exactly like my DP cut  none of the other strains Im running have this quality. 


Well I just got done finger banging all the developing buds in my bloom room and my hands smell delicious lol. Then (a few seconds ago) I made the mistake of rubbing my eye because it itched and now its burning like fire! haha, does this happen to anybody ells? happens to me all the time during trim.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> HU, your description of the Slick smelly resin sounds exactly like my DP cut  none of the other strains Im running have this quality.
> 
> 
> Well I just got done finger banging all the developing buds in my bloom room and my hands smell delicious lol. Then (a few seconds ago) I made the mistake of rubbing my eye because it itched and now its burning like fire! haha, does this happen to anybody ells? happens to me all the time during trim.


Happened to me last night while I was driving. My and my wife were trimming and she realized we need to take off real quick to pick someone up. I just wash my hands in the sink, but you know how that doens't take off any of the resin. Anyways about halfway down our hill I scratch my eye with my finger and OWWWWWWWW. Shit was burning so bad. I had to drive for like 5 minutes winking like a pirate, lol. I'm usually pretty good about using my wrist or back of my hand to rub my eye but even then sometimes you got fuckin trichs all over the back of your hand too.

The dangers of growing sticky ass weed, hahaha.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's the two females. I put the bucket directly behind them for size comparison and these have only been floweing for a couple weeks.

I was having trouble with the uploader for some reason so no big pics at the moment.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Here you ho gez  looking nice bro.


Dezracer said:


>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Doobie, is that you in that pic with the printer? Don't you look all 'normal'? Thankfully I don't have to worry about drug tests where I work and they all know I'm a stoner. Hell, they've all smoked some of what I've grown. I'm lucky enough to work with a good group of guys, we even golf together.


No, I just snagged that pic off the internet and made sure to blur the guy pulling the print and the face of the model in the photo being printed. 
Here is a pic of mine:






As for looks, well, I am The Dude incarnate. 
My sister even tells me I look like Jeff Bridges.
I laugh at myself when I'm puttering around the apartment or tending to my garden in full Dude regalia, boxers, old t-shirt, open bathrobe and slippers, smoking a doobie (except no White Russian) and am struck with the irony of it all.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Whodat!

I can't stop thinking about how the NYPD will yield with some veg time. I think it's going to be a winner for me since all of them look like these two.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Gotta love "the Dude" haha he's awesome 

Yeah they look like keepers atm dez! But you never know how shes gonna smoke until you, ummm, smoke it lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

I think there's a nail with a sore head somewhere from that statement bru


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thought I'd share some more root porn, Northern skunk, about a weeks worth of growth.


Hey bill is that a sand or bead blaster in the background? I cant remember who did the jar for baja but was it you by any chance?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

Harvest day 

Big Buddha Cheese 8.5 weeks. Catch ya all tomorrow 600!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Harvest day
> Big Buddha Cheese 8.5 weeks. Catch ya all tomorrow 600!


Very nice bobo! I'll be over in a few minutes to help with the trim


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey bill is that a sand or bead blaster in the background? I cant remember who did the jar for baja but was it you by any chance?


Maaayyybeee. Lol. yeah it was me. I'll put another pic of one of my creations up. 

Also if any of you have ever made canna-oil, try using your oil as a massage oil on sore spots on your body, I can guarantee the pain will be gone


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2011)

Doobie, don't we all where the dude stuff at home? Thanks for the laugh, you drew a wonderful picture with your description.

I have a re-veg question. I took a few cuttings from my three week into flower plants. They were all the smaller branches that wouldn't amount to anything. Generally how long does it take to re-veg a cutting?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah its known to make skin cancer disappear to! even when all other methods of treatment fail!

I got to thinking about the custom jar and got in touch with my buddy back in New Orleans and placed and order for 4 custom jars 
Gonna have fleur de lis buttons and sandblasted "whodat" on them. He said he could make them large enough to fit my hand in which is nice 




billcollector99 said:


> Maaayyybeee. Lol. yeah it was me. I'll put another pic of one of my creations up.
> 
> Also if any of you have ever made canna-oil, try using your oil as a massage oil on sore spots on your body, I can guarantee the pain will be gone


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah its know to make skin cancer disappear to! even when all other methods of treatment fail!
> 
> I got to thinking about the custom jar and got in touch with my buddy back in New Orleans and placed and order for 4 custom jars
> Gonna have fleur de lis buttons and sandblasted "whodat" on them. He said he could make them large enough to fit my hand in which is nice


Sounds good bro, hope they turn out well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't want to flood this thread with pics, nor shamelessly rep my grow, but if you guys like, check out my thread where I usually have way more stuff going on, that way I dont feel like I am over posting in here, lol 

Oh and here is the G.D. Male


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 13, 2011)

Im FUCKING PISSED..... I go to make my first gun purchase AND I GET DENIED. UPON FURTHER RESEARCH ON THE CO STATE SITE IT SAYS YOU FORFEIT ANY GUN RIGHTS WHEN YOU GET YOUR MMJ CARD......... WTF KIND OF SHIT IS THAT... Im so damn pissed i picked out the one i wanted and everything..................... WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO.. Sorry i had to vent to somebody


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool pics bill 



Hotsause said:


> Im FUCKING PISSED..... I go to make my first gun purchase AND I GET DENIED. UPON FURTHER RESEARCH ON THE CO STATE SITE IT SAYS YOU FORFEIT ANY GUN RIGHTS WHEN YOU GET YOUR MMJ CARD......... WTF KIND OF SHIT IS THAT... Im so damn pissed i picked out the one i wanted and everything..................... WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO.. Sorry i had to vent to somebody


What?? So there's a catch and no warning? That is really fucked up


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats some BS, cuz you can be an alcoholic you can still get a gun, AND be more likely to kill someone.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats some BS, cuz you can be an alcoholic you can still get a gun, AND be more likely to kill someone.


 Yea i dont know any other way to put it then this.... I'm Disgusted with the US Government
By The Way Nice Pics Bill


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 13, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Im FUCKING PISSED..... I go to make my first gun purchase AND I GET DENIED. UPON FURTHER RESEARCH ON THE CO STATE SITE IT SAYS YOU FORFEIT ANY GUN RIGHTS WHEN YOU GET YOUR MMJ CARD......... WTF KIND OF SHIT IS THAT... Im so damn pissed i picked out the one i wanted and everything..................... WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO.. Sorry i had to vent to somebody


Thats f##ked up bro.. i cant see how that is even possible !! So what about any other prescribed drugs? 
Feels like a sucker punch that cause that could of atleast been stated clearly cause id want to know about any rights that im forfeiting..

Edit:
Wow bill.. them plants look great bro, looking like something i'd see in a normal garden .. nice


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Doobie, don't we all where the dude stuff at home? Thanks for the laugh, you drew a wonderful picture with your description.
> 
> I have a re-veg question. I took a few cuttings from my three week into flower plants. They were all the smaller branches that wouldn't amount to anything. Generally how long does it take to re-veg a cutting?


well in my case if they have lil to no hairs,they start to grow within the two weeks after root,now if the clone has a lil bud on it,4 weeks after root.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

My useful post for today. 
*Maximum Growth With Foliar Feeding​*http://www.maximumyield.com/article_sh_db.php?articleID=646&yearVar=2010&issueVar=December


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 13, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Im FUCKING PISSED..... I go to make my first gun purchase AND I GET DENIED. UPON FURTHER RESEARCH ON THE CO STATE SITE IT SAYS YOU FORFEIT ANY GUN RIGHTS WHEN YOU GET YOUR MMJ CARD......... WTF KIND OF SHIT IS THAT... Im so damn pissed i picked out the one i wanted and everything..................... WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO.. Sorry i had to vent to somebody


Dude that doesn't make any sense at all! I'd be very upset too and certainly rightfully so. How does the state take away your second amendment right because you have a legal right to use marijuana for medical purposes? Dislike.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe 40% through cutting the leaves off my buds.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Its pretty absurd. Crazy times we live in... they've been crazy for a while though. A balance is in order.

http://whyprohibition.ca/blogs/jacob-hunter/court-strikes-down-marijuana-laws-gives-government-90-days-fix-charter-issues 
Im not sure about the legitimacy of this story though...^


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Dude that doesn't make any sense at all! I'd be very upset too and certainly rightfully so. How does the state take away your second amendment right because you have a legal right to use marijuana for medical purposes? Dislike.


You sing that right over when you become medical I think.


Damn bro  Thats a pretty epic run. What's your thoughts on it?


jigfresh said:


> Maybe 40% through cutting the leaves off my buds.





jigfresh said:


> happened to me last night while i was driving. My and my wife were trimming and she realized we need to take off real quick to pick someone up. I just wash my hands in the sink, but you know how that doens't take off any of the resin. Anyways about halfway down our hill i scratch my eye with my finger and owwwwwwww. Shit was burning so bad. I had to drive for like 5 minutes winking like a pirate, lol. I'm usually pretty good about using my wrist or back of my hand to rub my eye but even then sometimes you got fuckin trichs all over the back of your hand too.
> 
> The dangers of growing sticky ass weed, hahaha.


lmaoshidmt!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You sing that right over when you become medical I think.
> 
> 
> Damn bro  Thats a pretty epic run. What's your thoughts on it?


I'm glad I have the two layers over the one, but I am beginning to think my setup with the 5 gallon buckets was the best. I will probably do another run in this configuration, but I am thinking the ticket would be to do the 5 gallon deal again, but with three big monster plants and have a two level 600 light setup with the splitter you guys posted a while back. We'll see what the yield is like. I really hope it's my biggest yet. I got 14 oz from the 5 gallon deal, so 16 would be good for this time.

The buds are the frostiest I've ever grown. Super sticky. My wife even commented how much more sticky they are then any of the other rounds. I smoked some buds I pulled off at 7 weeks and they had a nice buzz. Real uplifting. I'm thinking this stuff is going to be really really good smoke. Can't wait to try it. Some of the scissor hash found it's way into a bowl and it tasted so good. Real citrusy. Nice buzz from it too.

Props all. Hope you had a good... uh, wednesday. peace


----------



## Kyle Willey (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry to post here but you folks have been helpful to me and I think I have spider mites 

I do not own a microscope yet and I can see what appears to me to be a little bug but I dont see them move.. 
I have also found a web of some sort but it was just one strand going from the main stem to the bottom part of a branch on the same plant and also a few strands at the very base of like 2-4 leaves out of 7 plants..

These spots have been there for a few days since I aquired these clones but the only one without spotting is the Carmelicious I purchased from the dispensary I go to.
Please take a look and help me out, please!

I actually believe there may be a mite on the third picture ='(


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Sorry to post here but you folks have been helpful to me and I think I have spider mites
> 
> I do not own a microscope yet and I can see what appears to me to be a little bug but I dont see them move..
> I have also found a web of some sort but it was just one strand going from the main stem to the bottom part of a branch on the same plant and also a few strands at the very base of like 2-4 leaves out of 7 plants..
> ...


Read this post here for one method of getting rid of spider mites using neem oil:

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1858.html#post5568813*

You can pick up neem oil at any Fred Meyer, Wal-mart, Lowe's, or Home Depot (possibly Ace Hardware if it has a garden section) in the gardening section, or go to a decent gardening supply store to get some.
A small jug lasts a long time and costs $10 to $15.
You can use a 1-liter spray bottle. Just mix the neem & water & soap at 1/4 strength listed in the instructions: 1/2 teaspoon neem oil + 1 liter of water + about a teaspoon or less of liquid soap, then shake it up to make sure it's mixed well. 
It's not super critical to get it exact, and won't hurt if there is a little too much neem oil, so long as there is enough soap in the water to make the oil spread out on the plant's leaves, stems, stalks & trunks.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> Sorry to post here but you folks have been helpful to me and I think I have spider mites
> 
> I do not own a microscope yet and I can see what appears to me to be a little bug but I dont see them move..
> I have also found a web of some sort but it was just one strand going from the main stem to the bottom part of a branch on the same plant and also a few strands at the very base of like 2-4 leaves out of 7 plants..
> ...


If you look hard enough under the leaves you can see them and the eggs. 
Get some azamax. Mix up enough to completely submerge the tops of the plants, not the roots. Dip, hold under water and and "sway" around for 10 seconds. Take out, spray the top of the soil with the solution. 

You are also going to want to clean (like vacuum it real good) and spray your room down then bomb if possible. 
Dip the again in in a few days or a week depending on your temps... 

Hopefully from then on its all preventative. Prevention is much easier then fighting the borg head on.

Good luck.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Doob. How did you post a link to my post before I posted it? 
Did you go off and break the matrix again or am I super stoned?

Edit: ummmm seriously I cant figure it out lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> Read this post here for one method of getting rid of spider mites using neem oil:
> 
> *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1858.html#post5568813*
> 
> ...


Im still confused. where does the highlighted link in your post take you?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2011)

The matrix is intact, you're just stoned on some heavy duty Agent Smith kush I think. 
Your post on mite control is here:

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1880.html#post5588159*



(**edit*: _there is no spoon_...)

(**edit-edit*: _except the two spoons being graciously given away on April 20 for the Club 600 "4/20 Bud Pr0n" contest, naturally_)


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

waki waki hands off snakey to you folks across the pond lol 
Time to get up!

Edit:
*can't wait for the*​* Club 600 "4/20 Bud Pr0n" contest*

can you post a link to that doob? please! hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> waki waki hands off snakey to you folks across the pond lol
> Time to get up!
> 
> Edit:
> ...


You mean this?

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1867.html#post5577140*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

haha. Yeah but in the future lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah but in the future lol


I got to fire up the ol' flux capacitor for that one, my brother.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey whodat, I have been up for a while, just getting round to reading all the 600 posts.

HeadsUp, I ended up getting 11 grams of hash from the SSHit. The has is very very very nice...just smells like super silver haze, lemon cupcake hash, nice! Will be interested to hear what you think of the Blackjack in smoke.

Take it easy 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

lemon skunk 12-12 from seed in coco........


----------



## indecline (Apr 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lemon skunk 12-12 from seed in coco........


nice.
how long is added on to the cycle when you go 12/12 from seed? still got to take a couple of weeks before it starts flowering right?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

indecline said:


> nice.
> how long is added on to the cycle when you go 12/12 from seed? still got to take a couple of weeks before it starts flowering right?


dont really time it but some start to flower within 2 1/2 weeks old.....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

1st pic is bubblebomb and grapefruit............2nd is el nino 12-12 from seed in coco , using hesi.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

nice stuff Del....I am also getting right into the 12/12 from seed ting! I just up-potted some Engineers Dreams and they have gone into the flower cab. I did give them a week or so to get going as seedlings. They just got their 2nd set of leaves and that's them been put into flower. 


del66666 said:


> lemon skunk 12-12 from seed in coco........


And indecline, from what I see, unless you got the stretchiest plant out there, there is not a massive difference in the tighness of the plants. They go through the little veg stage and then start to throw out pre-flowers. I guess at the end of the day the majority of landrace MJ is grown in max amount of 14 hours light. I don't know any country that gets 18 hours of daylight where MJ is an indigenous plant.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> nice stuff Del....*I am also getting right into the 12/12 from seed ting! I just up-potted some Engineers Dreams and they have gone into the flower cab. I did give them a week or so to get going as seedlings. They just got their 2nd set of leaves and that's them been put into flower. *
> 
> 
> And indecline, from what I see, unless you got the stretchiest plant out there, there is not a massive difference in the tighness of the plants. They go through the little veg stage and then start to throw out pre-flowers. I guess at the end of the day the majority of landrace MJ is grown in max amount of 14 hours light. I don't know any country that gets 18 hours of daylight where MJ is an indigenous plant.


I am now doing the same with seed grown plants and am only vegging my clones for a week or so. More plants but smaller and it seems like there might be a little less trimming at harvest time with this method. The most recent clones to go into flower got about 2 weeks of veg but only because I didn't have a home ready for them in flower at 1 week.

God I hate it when I can't sleep....I've been awake since 12:30 and went to bed at 11!!
Going to be a slow day I think, LOL

Next time I'll remember to make more edibles before running out, hopoefully.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

2 1/2 hours bru.....you must feel cream crackered!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey whodat, I have been up for a while, just getting round to reading all the 600 posts.
> 
> HeadsUp, I ended up getting 11 grams of hash from the SSHit. The has is very very very nice...just smells like super silver haze, lemon cupcake hash, nice! Will be interested to hear what you think of the Blackjack in smoke.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!....what method of extraction did you use???


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

^^^^Bubble Trouble Bag and the Rebel Ice Cubes...


Check these sites out, I am posting them on a few threads because they are so cool. I also thought the DOGboarding was quite apt as well. lol.

Enjoy:
http://motionographer.com/2011/03/28/daniels-dogboarding/

http://www.a-normal-day.com/


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

CAN SOMEONE WITH DWC KNOWLEDGE HELP THIS DUDE OUT...
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/425162-trouble-paradise.html


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone!...

[video=youtube;OO18F4aKGzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO18F4aKGzQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning lad, youtube sucks sometimes, the Uploader has not made this video available in your country...what, the WWW country? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

mornin marlowe! love a bit of brother ali, if someone had told me last year id like listening to a black albino muslim convert I'd have laughed till i fell over.


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 14, 2011)

hp of stanky blueberry curing (hard work payin off)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

dankety dank dankety dank!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2011)

Good morning everybody, hope your all having as good a morning as me. They seem to get better by the day. Like always lots of great porn to mention all but you've been "liked". I don't know about everyone else but I think the like thing is working well on RIU. At first it gave me heebie jeebies with the facebook flashback I was having but it give a guy a chance to give a brother instant recognition for their work. Anyway, WHODAT! You know I'm comin out swinging hard in the first round right? I wont be tellin ya which way though! I can taste that prize brother, and it tastes reeeeeeal goooooood!

Heads Up. That was me that posted the White Widow on the scale at 98grams. There was someone on here I meant to get back to who made a comment about how early I harvested and I apologize for not doing that, I always make an effort to show respect when someone takes time for me. Anyway, I knew I was cutting early but I didn't realize how early. I was so close, test buds were giving me a real decent high and I didn't want to put out another dime to someone else s crap. I also knew her sister was finishing as well so I chose the sacrificial lamb and she's doing me well. And her sister is looking great, and she's the real stinky sour pheno. Anyway HU, I weighed her 3 or 4 days later at 38grams. I still have the plant back in veg with 4 nice pine tree buds I left on her. 

Doobie, Doobie, Doobie. I was gonna say something to you but hell if I can remember what, but I'm sure it will come back to me. :bongsmile:

And last, for now, I'd like to post this pic of my garden, taken yesterday, for del. I've worked my way perpetually, as fly by the seat of your pants that it is, up to this. Right now there are 27 plants from germing seeds in soil and clones, to flowering. Of late, I've only been giving them a week veg to give them their legs and in they go. I'm on track to pump out a plant or two, or three, every week or so at this rate. I've really got the urge to get a second bulb, or even tent going but the way things are going I really don't see what sense that would make. Hell why not grow a field? Because I can't smoke a field, that's why, and I'm absolutely not in it for the money. Unless of course they finally wake up and legalize it, then I'll be right there. But it won't be for the average Joe Plumber, it'll be helping medical patients, particularly those inexperienced and phobic to it all. Which reminds me of the dumbest f#cking thing! Our MM laws prohibit growers from smoking it (being smokers) themselves, unless they too are a MML patient. Duuuuuuuh! Anyway dudes, working on a weekly update and hope to post soon, and getting ready for 420, both here and in the Big Smoke.


Duchie


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh man, I completely forgot to post this one, check it out!!!

*Ontario court strikes down marijuana laws *

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20110413/medical-marijuana-laws-110415/


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 14, 2011)

I ended up with 4.1 grams of MK Ultra out of a solo cup, and 24 grams out of a 1 gallon pot, from clone, probably about 5 inches tall when they went into flowering. Just figured I would share that, they are the first clones I have grown, or even taken from a mother plant. I have a Wappa clone coming down soon, she looks way chunkier and more frosty than the mom did, and she was killer herself so Im looking forward to that. Sorry no pics I have lost the charger to my camera apparently, and the damn thing has a lithium-ion battery so its not like I can just put some new AA batteries in there like my last camera, kind of sucks... I know the damn thing is around here somewhere, off to find that fucker, take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man, I completely forgot to post this one, check it out!!!
> 
> *Ontario court strikes down marijuana laws *
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20110413/medical-marijuana-laws-110415/


 I read about that, so if they don't change the med laws soon, then they wont have any marijuana laws period in Ontario? I think thats what the article said. I will read that again. Sound pretty good to me. In my state we just got past our fist hurdle in the House, we have already made it through the senate, after the house its on to the Governor I believe. Fuck I hope this passes, its a strict law, doesnt allow growing, but does allow possesion of up to 6 ounces and there will be dispensaries to go to for cannabis, which for me Im more interested in the concentrates they would hopefully have. As I can grow enough cannabis to not run out, but I cant make enough hash..


----------



## indecline (Apr 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> dont really time it but some start to flower within 2 1/2 weeks old.....


just wondering. 
if its 2 and a half weeks veg growth with 12/12
then could you cut that down to say a week and a half or so with 18/6 ? or is the veg growth rate the same regardless of light schedule? 
just curious.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2011)

The story's fresh so I'm not too sure yet either but I will explain what I know, or think I know. First of all you have to understand that Canada's MML is federal, not provincial (state). This is a provincial judge making a ruling against a federal law, saying it's unconstitutional, blah, blah, but is holding back the ruling until the feds get their shit together and fix it, and if they don't his ruling stands and will be enforced. How that is enforced I'm not sure, I have to go do some poking around. But, like the article says, the feds are expected to appeal his ruling and who knows how long that can take. The other thing about this is the timing. An election was called a couple of weeks ago and we go to the polls on May 2nd, and could have a new leader by then, and if it's the Liberal government I'm hoping for, this could be good, IMO.


----------



## indecline (Apr 14, 2011)

drewsb420 said:


> hp of stanky blueberry curing (hard work payin off)


that looks NICE.
and also..
black ops  whats your name? ill add you.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2011)

indecline said:


> just wondering.
> if its 2 and a half weeks veg growth with 12/12
> then could you cut that down to say a week and a half or so with 18/6 ? or is the veg growth rate the same regardless of light schedule?
> just curious.


I'm still fairly new at this so take it for what it is, and that is my opinion. I think we look at it a little wrong. I think that we feel when we put a plant into 12/12 that we are forcing it and manipulating it into flower. I thing it's the other way around. I think that when we put a plant into 18/6 we are forcing it to stay in veg and keeping it from flower. While we can force a plant to continue vegging indoors, we can not force it to flower sooner than what it's genetics tell it too. We all get pubies at different times. I think if you force veg plants then counting from 12/12 is sensible and fairly accurate, but if you do 12/12 from seed, then the clock starts when the first pistil shows. 

So I'll ask the vets, does that make sense to you?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

I veg with cfl's, I flower with HPS/MH combo (so a hellova lot more light to start with), the 12/12 period for veg that I have seen is effective as 18/6 is as far as growth is concerned. A plant is not growing 100% of the day. There are different cycles to go through, and really MJ only needs 7 hours of direct sunlight from what I have read into. 18/6 growth is purely to prevent the plant from going through is natural cycle of growth and flower, imo.



indecline said:


> just wondering.
> if its 2 and a half weeks veg growth with 12/12
> then could you cut that down to say a week and a half or so with 18/6 ? or is the veg growth rate the same regardless of light schedule?
> just curious.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

what i said really, but in different words. lol


duchieman said:


> I'm still fairly new at this so take it for what it is, and that is my opinion. I think we look at it a little wrong. I think that we feel when we put a plant into 12/12 that we are forcing it and manipulating it into flower. I thing it's the other way around. I think that when we put a plant into 18/6 we are forcing it to stay in veg and keeping it from flower. While we can force a plant to continue vegging indoors, we can not force it to flower sooner than what it's genetics tell it too. We all get pubies at different times. I think if you force veg plants then counting from 12/12 is sensible and fairly accurate, but if you do 12/12 from seed, then the clock starts when the first pistil shows.
> 
> So I'll ask the vets, does that make sense to you?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> what i said really, but in different words. lol


LOL, I think we were probably typing at the same time. Would I be egotistical then if I said great minds think alike.


----------



## indecline (Apr 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm still fairly new at this so take it for what it is, and that is my opinion. I think we look at it a little wrong. I think that we feel when we put a plant into 12/12 that we are forcing it and manipulating it into flower. I thing it's the other way around. I think that when we put a plant into 18/6 we are forcing it to stay in veg and keeping it from flower. While we can force a plant to continue vegging indoors, we can not force it to flower sooner than what it's genetics tell it too. We all get pubies at different times. I think if you force veg plants then counting from 12/12 is sensible and fairly accurate, but if you do 12/12 from seed, then the clock starts when the first pistil shows.
> 
> So I'll ask the vets, does that make sense to you?


that makes perfect sense cheers.
didnt think of it that way.

i just wish i had more space so i could try out different things. cant wait to move out of a flat and get a house and have another tent and try 12/12 to compare.
with a decent indica what do you think the weights are from 12/12 from seed or rooted clone? if i can pull over an ounce then i might just go for it. save me on electric to lol i always aim for a pound per 1.2m tent (1 600) so if i can do that with 16 plants from 12/12 ill significantly boost my yearly harvest.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some pics of my girls.
A few of them are really tall.
I guess they might start to flower then stop and flower again in the fall?

I have never seen leaves this big....this is Bubba Kush










you can see the Afgoo's sunburn. Others have it too on lover leaves. I had used mylar in the shed with no roof. Basically baked them alive!!

























I couldnt get a good angle in my 8x8 shed to show the height of these giants. I am 6'1' and with the pot Afgoo is my height and the Bubba and Purple Dawg are right behind her.


----------



## indecline (Apr 14, 2011)

they look nice and healthy.
i had huge leaves on my pineapple express, i ended up putting one in a picture frame because i had never seen them that big before. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx Indecline
It makes my hand look small haha and my hand is at least normal size maybe a lil big. The lower leaves were all dieing from lack of light indoors. That has stopped now save for the ones that were already sick and the burned ones.
I dont know how tall they are gonna get, but I figure 10 ft or so for the Afgoo maybe?


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Doob. How did you post a link to my post before I posted it?
> Did you go off and break the matrix again or am I super stoned?
> 
> Edit: ummmm seriously I cant figure it out lol.
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> The matrix is intact, you're just stoned on some heavy duty Agent Smith kush I think.
> Your post on mite control is here:
> 
> *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1880.html#post5588159*
> ...





whodatnation said:


> waki waki hands off snakey to you folks across the pond lol
> Time to get up!
> 
> Edit:
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> You mean this?
> 
> *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1867.html#post5577140*


im stuck in a loop, a loop, im stuck in a loop.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> im stuck in a loop, a loop, im stuck in a loop.


Reminds me of a night a couple mates of mine took ghb. They kept saying the same shit over and over:

"Dude its like my memory keeps resetting and I don't know what we were just saying"
"I know its too weird"
3 seconds of silence
"What were we just saying"
"I don't know... its like my memory keeps resetting and I can't remember what we were saying"

It was like that for about 6 hours.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Reminds me of a night a couple mates of mine took ghb. They kept saying the same shit over and over:
> 
> "Dude its like my memory keeps resetting and I don't know what we were just saying"
> "I know its too weird"
> ...


This is when you leave.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

GHB, sounds fun, like GBH but mixed up.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This is when you leave.


 Damn!! That Avatar is killing me!!


----------



## bajafox (Apr 14, 2011)

Quick pic of my custom jar courtesy of billcollector99


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

i find ppl that have hada a drink tend to repeat themselfs all the time, jus one of the things i dont like about drinkin


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Grape Crush ( Grape Ape x Orange Crush ) Day 41 12/12 (also pollinated with my Red Kush male)


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

It's all gone a bit sideways today, lol. Nice stuff Bill. Wouldn't mind my RooR sandblasted with DST on it....it would cost about as much as the roor to send you it and get it back though, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2011)

Baja, thats what Im talking about!

Bill, Grape Crush sounds amazing!

Westy,, yes I had a few last night but was 10xs more stoned  sorry for the waist of space 
EDIT: This is what tore me up last night amongst some others~~~~ 5 month cure on the Sour D 

And Bassman... They are going to be giants amongst giants! I would watch my back if I were you, they are gonna get you for burning them 



Well folks its a cold rainy day... perfect for doing nothing and getting baked  while baking  gonna bake some cookies, without weed in them haha my body needs normal food haha. Might just pick up this painting I put down during last harvest... Only about 8 hrs of work left on it  I'll share a few when I get good pics.
Hope the six is doing good! and as always I'll be popping in to ramble some more  hope you dont mind.


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 14, 2011)

extracrucial420


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> It's all gone a bit sideways today, lol. Nice stuff Bill. Wouldn't mind my RooR sandblasted with DST on it....it would cost about as much as the roor to send you it and get it back though, lol.


Im sure you could find someone local to do it eh?


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

A day wasted is not a wasted day, its all a bit of fun lol


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 14, 2011)

Almost week 3...
Added that first dayof 12/12 pic so you can see them side by side


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2011)

dam low,that system is kick ass....


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam low,that system is kick ass....


They grow really fast in it


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sucks to be you Whodat, lol, J/K you got cold and cloudy, I got warm and sunny with a nice ocean breeze 

The girls are enjoying their sunbathe right now, just made it rain in them and fed 

I'm waiting for some pics to upload then i will post them for you guys.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> It's all gone a bit sideways today, lol. Nice stuff Bill. Wouldn't mind my RooR sandblasted with DST on it....it would cost about as much as the roor to send you it and get it back though, lol.


WTF is a RooR? lol Vinyl graphics are a very easy and inexpensive alternative. You can get them in frosted film and you can't tell the difference between sandblasting by looking at it.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> WTF is a RooR? lol Vinyl graphics are a very easy and inexpensive alternative. You can get them in frosted film and you can't tell the difference between sandblasting by looking at it.


but to have it done by a fellow 600 member is priceless...........jus being here is mind numbing,knowing that this thread will be part of *history ,*and the people in it..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got warm and sunny with a nice ocean breeze
> 
> The girls are enjoying their sunbathe right now, just made it rain in them and fed


I read the first line and thought of the beach. Then you talked about the girls sunbathing and I pictured bikinis. Haha then you making it rain. I had this image of you hanging over the balcony showing cash over the girls on the sand below. Lol.

billcollector makes it rain on deez bithces


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I read the first line and thought of the beach. Then you talked about the girls sunbathing and I pictured bikinis. Haha then you making it rain. I had this image of you hanging over the balcony showing cash over the girls on the sand below. Lol.
> 
> billcollector makes it rain on deez bithces


lol thats pretty funny.

Hey bill you mind telling us what "making it rain" is?


Marlow-
Love the before and after bro. Your garden is looking sick, had to rep ya for it 

Heres my before and after...
Day 3






Day 35


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 14, 2011)

Monster cola whodat looks awesome. Make it rain came from riddleme, he flushes his pots every time he waters. Its in his sig.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2011)

well im likein the vert after jus a few weeks,now i jus need to panada the room,floor and all.sucks that the cesspool was not made for this style of grow,butshe will still do,as for the "bluehammer"from sannies,she is doing great,and the lone grapegod,is still doing her thing........pics


all cesspool

bluehammer...im thinking 6 weeks 12/12,8 weeks left

cesspool 3 weeks 12/12

more pics to come for the bluehammer,she has got an hold on me for some reason.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey whodat, I have been up for a while, just getting round to reading all the 600 posts.
> 
> HeadsUp, I ended up getting 11 grams of hash from the SSHit. The has is very very very nice...just smells like super silver haze, lemon cupcake hash, nice! Will be interested to hear what you think of the Blackjack in smoke.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to telling you about the blackjack. What I can tell you for now, she's a beauty. She is going to have a nice main cola and her 'skirt' of side branching is impressive and she still has weeks to go. She is also by far my frostiest plant and smells heavenly.



del66666 said:


> lemon skunk 12-12 from seed in coco........


Ya' gotta' love the way a lemon skunk produces. Lovely plant.



duchieman said:


> Oh man, I completely forgot to post this one, check it out!!!
> 
> *Ontario court strikes down marijuana laws *
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20110413/medical-marijuana-laws-110415/


Sounds interesting, at least it is going to force your government to make some kind of changes and apparently they will be for the better for medical users. Oh Canada!



indecline said:


> just wondering.
> if its 2 and a half weeks veg growth with 12/12
> then could you cut that down to say a week and a half or so with 18/6 ? or is the veg growth rate the same regardless of light schedule?
> just curious.


Light schedule is everything.



duchieman said:


> The story's fresh so I'm not too sure yet either but I will explain what I know, or think I know. First of all you have to understand that Canada's MML is federal, not provincial (state). This is a provincial judge making a ruling against a federal law, saying it's unconstitutional, blah, blah, but is holding back the ruling until the feds get their shit together and fix it, and if they don't his ruling stands and will be enforced. How that is enforced I'm not sure, I have to go do some poking around. But, like the article says, the feds are expected to appeal his ruling and who knows how long that can take. The other thing about this is the timing. An election was called a couple of weeks ago and we go to the polls on May 2nd, and could have a new leader by then, and if it's the Liberal government I'm hoping for, this could be good, IMO.


It is good.



duchieman said:


> I'm still fairly new at this so take it for what it is, and that is my opinion. I think we look at it a little wrong. I think that we feel when we put a plant into 12/12 that we are forcing it and manipulating it into flower. I thing it's the other way around. I think that when we put a plant into 18/6 we are forcing it to stay in veg and keeping it from flower. While we can force a plant to continue vegging indoors, we can not force it to flower sooner than what it's genetics tell it too. We all get pubies at different times. I think if you force veg plants then counting from 12/12 is sensible and fairly accurate, but if you do 12/12 from seed, then the clock starts when the first pistil shows.
> 
> So I'll ask the vets, does that make sense to you?


This is my take. We are manipulating the natural order of things just by growing indoors. If we are running an 18/6 and I personally use a 17/7 schedule, yes, we are manipulating the veg period, we are manipulating the whole growth and flower cycle of the plant. I have a morning glory that I started from seed on the first or second of the month it popped ground and it has been in 12/12 since. It's the twelve hours of darkness that is telling the plant to flower, however, it still has to go through some kind of veg state before it can be old enough to flower. I've seen it as short as thirteen days from seed, generally it's about two and a half weeks for indica dominant strains. The morning glory is another sativa and a first from seed right into 12/12 for me so I have no experience with sativas and how long they will take to start to flower.

Genuity, thanks. They all had buds on them. I killed one off when I dropped the tray of them on the floor, the other three survived. Two of the three have very little bud left, I think they are close to being in full veg state again, the other will take longer.

cof, your killing fields. What did it smell like? Mine is starting to smell very lemony and it's really kicking the bud production into high gear. I have high hopes for this baby.

And DST, I'm happy you have some nice lemon hash to smoke. Question. Did you let the bud dry or just make the hash with wet bud?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2011)

You're right about the lemon smell. Several plants that I have raised lately have that aroma, must be the odor de jeur.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2011)

My last and final Acapulco Gold, end of week 4 of 12.


















Red Kush and Grape Crush


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

smell of the day lol. I got some lemoney panamar off the fairy today lol


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2011)

May I suggest from dna gentics, sour cream. The best lemon taste I've had in any lemony strain and the high is grade A.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone grown any critical+?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> smell of the day lol.


Those would be some Glade plug-in air fresheners I'd buy!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2011)

I like lemon weed, but I wish I could get my hands on some Sour D X Afghani seeds i grew once, they smelled exactly like the Fast Orange hand cleaner.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone grown any critical+?


i shall be growing a cross of that soonish i think lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2011)

My Caboose smells lemony
It smelled a lil musty while flowering though.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2011)

My Jack Hammer is very lemon as smell and taste. After a bowl my house smells very lemony indeed. I wouldn't know how it compares to others but I find it hard to think it could be much more. Maybe I'll just have to try another lemony strain to see.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm feeling like a zombie at the moment. Thought I'd get to take a nao this afternoon but, no.

Nailed an interview though so as long as they don't get scared off by the background check and don't ask me to take a piss test I will soon have a new job!!!
He said I'm hired "as long as I don't have any major skeletons in my closet" so we'll see. I wasn't exactly an angel in the past and my credit is all jacked up now from my business doing so poorly for soo long. I have no debt at the moment but got way behind on lots of things for a while before being able to pay the shit off. The paperwork I signed today mentioned a medical evaluation but didn't necessarily say a drug screen so hopefully it's all good. I'm nervous because this job will not require me to be doing the physical work and will pay really well.

anyway, It'll be an early night to bed with a heavy dose of Tylenol PM.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm feeling like a zombie at the moment. Thought I'd get to take a nao this afternoon but, no.
> 
> Nailed an interview though so as long as they don't get scared off by the background check and don't ask me to take a piss test I will soon have a new job!!!
> He said I'm hired "as long as I don't have any major skeletons in my closet" so we'll see. I wasn't exactly an angel in the past and my credit is all jacked up now from my business doing so poorly for soo long. I have no debt at the moment but got way behind on lots of things for a while before being able to pay the shit off. The paperwork I signed today mentioned a medical evaluation but didn't necessarily say a drug screen so hopefully it's all good. I'm nervous because this job will not require me to be doing the physical work and will pay really well.
> ...


Wizzinator man. Be ready! Good luck Dezracer


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 14, 2011)

Synthetic urine with it strapped to your leg with an ace bandage!!! Heat in microwave for ten seconds then strap it on your thigh about an hour before hand and it will be up to 98* in no time!!!


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 14, 2011)

Well numbers are in for the first 2 tables...Dry weight 25oz...the next 2 tables will be ready May 1st and they are looking much better than the last 2 tables looked at this point so hoping for 28 - 30dry off the next batch. Ultimate goal is 1 pound per light each month.

some pics

New Babies are Paradise Seeds - White Berry, some Trinity, and more Master Kush and White Widow. EDIT - Pic of jars is only about 1lb







































Almost restocked












These should be done May 1st


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2011)

you are my hero medheadgrw. That is just an awesome set up... looks so dialed in. Man I'm jealous.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you ever get sick of trimming bud? lol


----------



## Budmasterflash (Apr 14, 2011)

well i found out what was wrong and it turns out my ph prob was bad so i got a new toy 


just gotta post some porn lol


keep on puffin


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2011)

@medheadgrw, what size jars are those?


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> you are my hero medheadgrw. That is just an awesome set up... looks so dialed in. Man I'm jealous.


Honestly, this setup is far from dialed in...These are just the first few runs and I predict things will get better. Right now I am just in soil but a friend has been showing me some great results in DWC. I like the idea of not transplanting so much. I would much rather shove a clone into some rockwool or hydroton instead of dealing with tons of soil. Either way, dialed in or not thanks for the compliments. 



Shwagbag said:


> Do you ever get sick of trimming bud? lol


 Way too sick of it...almost sickens me to think of trimming again in 17 days.

I did look at a few bud trimmers but just hard to bite the bullet and buy one...not for cost reasons but just because I am not sure how good of a job they do. If anyone has any real world experience with one I would love to hear your own personal reviews. I have read a bunch of reviews but have not actually talked to anyone who used one before.



bassman999 said:


> @medheadgrw, what size jars are those?


32oz large mouth...there are about 5 or so more full now and I have another oz or 2 still drying. The pics are about 1lb worth


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2011)

fdd2blk used a trimmer for one season, but it made more trim than bud.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thought I'd post a couple pics of the Red Dragon. It just gets more and more color every day. We are finishing up week 7 right now. 2more to go... hopefully.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2011)

VERRY NICE medhead what strain was that? +REP


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> VERRY NICE medhead what strain was that? +REP


That was some white widow and master kush (at least that is what the guy who gave me the clones said) not sure which breeders though.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 15, 2011)

Pffft! Don't see the big deal. I do this every time I harvest!

[video=youtube;b7KYAVIOAMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7KYAVIOAMI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish you all the luck with that Dez, crossing fingers, holding thumbs, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!



Dezracer said:


> I'm feeling like a zombie at the moment. Thought I'd get to take a nao this afternoon but, no.
> 
> Nailed an interview though so as long as they don't get scared off by the background check and don't ask me to take a piss test I will soon have a new job!!!
> He said I'm hired "as long as I don't have any major skeletons in my closet" so we'll see. I wasn't exactly an angel in the past and my credit is all jacked up now from my business doing so poorly for soo long. I have no debt at the moment but got way behind on lots of things for a while before being able to pay the shit off. The paperwork I signed today mentioned a medical evaluation but didn't necessarily say a drug screen so hopefully it's all good. I'm nervous because this job will not require me to be doing the physical work and will pay really well.
> ...





duchieman said:


> Pffft! Don't see the big deal. I do this every time I harvest!
> 
> [video=youtube;b7KYAVIOAMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7KYAVIOAMI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


Whilst blindfolded? lol.

And HeadsUp, I dried the bud first.

Lovely stuff 600, great show from all.

Sun is out, and the weekend is nigh.

Have a good one folks,

DST


----------



## duchieman (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah. And my hands tied behind my back. Good morning D. While your getting up I'm heading out. Just want to leave with this shot. It tells what I better get my ass doing tomorrow. This is my Extrema male and I better get some before there's none left. I do need to get by the Breeders club and show you guys some better pics of my Afghani males. I'm having a hard time deciding which one to use so I'll catch up with you guys when I get up. Would really appreciate your help on this. 



Have a good day all.






Actually, here's a full shot of my malebox.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

Nernight Duchie, catch up with you soon.

DST


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay it's been a while since I had an update, so I guess I'll start off with the dried bud. I liked the method of hanging the whole plant but on the other hand it's a pain in the arse to trim. I broke down all the buds because it made easier to trim. So I apologize for the lack of full bud shots. On the tray is 4 oz of dried bud. I had 5 oz total but you know how it goes, Smoke a little here and a little there. Plus I got a 1/2oz of pop corn to play with.

Sorry for the crappy pics. I'm still trying to figure out this new camera I got a cpl of months ago.































Original Size.













I"m still waiting for this one to finish. She's been in flower for 79.5 days and It's just starting to amber up now. Shouldn't be two much longer. She's got some deficiencies and she's a little rough around the edges but I'm sure she'll be a nice smoke.



















Here's a sample nug.













Original size.







Round three on the NL 11.5 days in. Plants are looking great. They've stretched about 6 to 8 inches so far.

















































Okay ladies and gents, that's all for now.

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

slick grow drop! everything dialled in just fine! airpots fuckin rock!


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> jus being here is mind numbing,knowing that this thread will be part of *history ,*and the people in it..


Think about that for a sec... I gets down with that!...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just realized I didn't charge an appearance fee....


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm aware of Urine luck and have some on standby but have never heard of Wizzinator. I filled out the background check paperwork and faxed it off this morning along with the personality assessment paperwork (24 pages in all) and know of the company that they are using for this process. If the company I'm trying to get on with uses the same company for the drug test as they do for the background check and stuff then I could be in trouble because they use the hair folicle test. I was honest in the paperwork about MMJ to a degree and let them know I have a card and why and gave my primary care and Psych DR info in the paperwork in the hopes that they'll let it go. 

I was recently put on a new med and therapy regimen that has made it so my back hasn't bothered me in almost a week and I haven't used MJ in about four days now and slept like a baby last night. I let my Psych DR know that he was right and that my back isn't really hurting now and he said to try going off the MJ so I'm kind of hoping they'll actually call him to confirm my story which is that I WAS using it and don't need it anymore so that when I fail the test, they'll know why. I also put in the paperwork that I'd be happy to retest in a few weeks to show that I don't use it anymore so hopefully...

Truth be told, I'm prety much not going to use it until I know if I get this job or not and then It's back on like Donkey Kong. I love me some good bud, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2011)

It's starting to look like I need to get a new av so I can keep up with all the ass that's being tossed around. I too am an ass man afterall and my wifey has a great one 

Recently acquired a girlfriend of sorts too that doesn't have quite as nice of one as the wifey but has a great rack. I don't plan on hitting it even though she wants me to. I think I'd have a hard time doing that and then looking my wife in the face afterward. Never cheated on her before and don't think I want to. This lady is fun to kick it with at my son's Taekwondo class and I've been to her place thinking she genuinely wanted me to give an estimate on something but that's about it. She didn't really want me to fix anything but her plumbing, if you know what I mean, and it was extremely obvious the moment I walked in the door. Music playing in the house, nobody but her there, she locked the door behind me when I walked in, offered me drinks and asked me to kick it with her on the couch but never said a word about anything wrong with the house. I played along but was a good boy and now she's friended me on FB and has started emailing me asking me to lunch and junk.
If she wasn't kind of hot I'd tell her to piss off but...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2011)

careful now Dez lol 
Hope you get your job brotha!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2011)

Stay high!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

hey buddy, you stay up my friend, hope things are good with you, have a nice weekend.



GNOME GROWN said:


> Stay high!


Wow, I am smashed oot at the moment, and I amn suppossed to go to a party my friend is DJing at (inside - no smoking I think - although sometimes they just say fek it.) AH well, off to ponder, take it easy and have a good evening.

PEace out, DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks bro,4-20-11 is right around the corner!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks bro,4-20-11 is right around the corner!


I can almost smell it!

How goes sh!t GG?


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 15, 2011)

Thought id ask this question on a thread where theres some knowhow. Have any of you boys tried acoustic 720 Cm fans? And how are they for noise levels? Im keen on upgrading to duel 600 cool tubes but Iv been looking for feedback on these things and it dosn't really exsist from reliable sources. Can't have to many noisy fans in my pad.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Low-Noise-Acoustic-Line-Fan-Grow-Room-Hydroponics-6-/200569518377?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2eb2dff929


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh man...
just rolled up a fat doobie of the good ol' reliable MTF and drifted off in deep thought at the half-way point and wandered in my mind for about 20 minutes before I remembered I have my hemostats with half of the joint left over, still still in my hand...
head resting on it... 
staring blankly into the Void...
like some slack-jawed troglodyte...
("*Smithers! Procure for me my Fabregé hooka at once! And be sure you fill it with CHILLED angel's tears this time. Now, be quick about it! I will brook no further impertinence from you, my loquacious toady!*") 







I am way baked...
Peace!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I can almost smell it!
> 
> How goes sh!t GG?


same shit bigger pile,but i always find my way through the shit pile!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2011)

Yo dez be careful with that. Can of worms tempting women can be... I don't think id trust myself. 

Good to see you round gnome grown


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 15, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> same shit bigger pile,but i always find my way through the shit pile!



GG lets have another glass hit! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess my clones aren't gonna root.....been 2 weeks. guess I misted them too much, or the lack of a heating pad?  
Some went brown and fell over, others are yellowing like a deficiency or something.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I guess my clones aren't gonna root.....been 2 weeks. guess I misted them too much, or the lack of a heating pad?
> Some went brown and fell over, others are yellowing like a deficiency or something.


Cloning can suck! They're yellowing because the plant is feeding on itself from lack of a root system. Pretty normal much of the time when cloning. What kind of medium? Temps, humidity? You using a dome? What are you PH adjusting your water to? 

werd.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I guess my clones aren't gonna root.....been 2 weeks. guess I misted them too much, or the lack of a heating pad?
> Some went brown and fell over, others are yellowing like a deficiency or something.


 I never mist mine if they are in a humidome. Could be you were misting too much so the cut never needed to grow roots for water.

Also, usually when my clones start to root, they draw nitrogen from the lower fan leaves to grow the roots, so they yellow, and that yellowing is a sign that roots are gonna explode soon.

Another tip is to take your cuts when the plant is low on N, it helps to root them faster.


----------



## fatality (Apr 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I guess my clones aren't gonna root.....been 2 weeks. guess I misted them too much, or the lack of a heating pad?
> Some went brown and fell over, others are yellowing like a deficiency or something.


dude, look up real quick on how to make a bubble cloner, use aquafina water only and you will have 100% success with all your cloning needs, just make sure to have enough bubbles bubblin' and make sure to get a chintzy ass cheap fish tank heater, it'll prolly keep water to a predetermined 78f. all you need to know brother... take good note and build away
note to self, reread shit you write so you don't have to go back and edit shit while stoned, which i just felt the need to do


----------



## fatality (Apr 15, 2011)

p.s.s. It's nice to not have to put a dome over the gals and have to keep them misted, it's also nice lookin at a shit ton of root growth and no yellowing of leaves


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> GG lets have another glass hit! lol


oil or flower?


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> oil or flower?


a oily flower


----------



## indecline (Apr 15, 2011)

guys now that my exodus cheese clones have rooted and started growing, they look very odd, almost like the re-veg plants i kept after harvest.
all very odd 3 finger leaves etc.. 
i thought i had snipped from spots that were not yet flowering but i guess i was too late. just wondering how re.veg clones or even clones taken from a re-vegging plant do.
am i going to expect a similar or better yield from previous grows from the smae plants but from seed or clone taken in veg.?

one of the re.vegging plants i put in after harvest didnt start vegging so i chopped the last buds off. they had been in there for about a week of 18/6, i thought the THC would have been significantly lowered. 
still frosty and still got me baked. but only for about half hour.

and ive fallen in love with bongs, cant be arsed rolling joints anymore. i need to get out of that habbit, my lungs wont be happy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2011)

fatality said:


> dude, look up real quick on how to make a bubble cloner, use aquafina water only and you will have 100% success with all your cloning needs, just make sure to have enough bubbles bubblin' and make sure to get a chintzy ass cheap fish tank heater, it'll prolly keep water to a predetermined 78f. all you need to know brother... take good note and build away
> note to self, reread shit you write so you don't have to go back and edit shit while stoned, which i just felt the need to do


Does this look like a good one to build?

[video=youtube;1HL-FFH_e78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HL-FFH_e78[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

indecline said:


> guys now that my exodus cheese clones have rooted and started growing, they look very odd, almost like the re-veg plants i kept after harvest.
> all very odd 3 finger leaves etc..
> i thought i had snipped from spots that were not yet flowering but i guess i was too late. just wondering how re.veg clones or even clones taken from a re-vegging plant do.
> am i going to expect a similar or better yield from previous grows from the smae plants but from seed or clone taken in veg.?
> ...


Once the funky growth stops they will be monsters 







And very Branchy


----------



## fatality (Apr 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Does this look like a good one to build?
> 
> [video=youtube;1HL-FFH_e78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HL-FFH_e78[/video]


this b more my style, but yea, same concept


----------



## fatality (Apr 15, 2011)

remember fuckers, aquafina


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

fatality said:


> remember fuckers, aquafina


 Cost too much IMO. Tap works for me.


----------



## indecline (Apr 15, 2011)

cheers, cant wait to see how the cloens turn out. 
i got a load of trim from my previous grow, its old. (6 months?) dry and been sifted over silk screen a lot.
still a little frosty and i want to make canna butter, because it will be less potent should i use more than an ounce of trim to a pound of butter or will that effect the process? if i add more water and more trim but the same butter, wont i just get a stronger canna butter?

im baked hungry and im sick of spending shed loads of cookies and cakes, feel like making my own.


----------



## fatality (Apr 15, 2011)

my 600-800 ppm tap water seems to not ablige too awful much to the cuttings and their needs....... so aquafina for me ...100% isn't arguable in my book


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking very nice everyone 

Gnome G! I agree with Gen, OILY FLOWER


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Cloning can suck! They're yellowing because the plant is feeding on itself from lack of a root system. Pretty normal much of the time when cloning. What kind of medium? Temps, humidity? You using a dome? What are you PH adjusting your water to?
> I didnt ph the water, bet it was the over-misting.
> werd.





billcollector99 said:


> I never mist mine if they are in a humidome. Could be you were misting too much so the cut never needed to grow roots for water.
> 
> Also, usually when my clones start to root, they draw nitrogen from the lower fan leaves to grow the roots, so they yellow, and that yellowing is a sign that roots are gonna explode soon.
> 
> Another tip is to take your cuts when the plant is low on N, it helps to root them faster.


I was given bad advice to mist them often.



fatality said:


> dude, look up real quick on how to make a bubble cloner, use aquafina water only and you will have 100% success with all your cloning needs, just make sure to have enough bubbles bubblin' and make sure to get a chintzy ass cheap fish tank heater, it'll prolly keep water to a predetermined 78f. all you need to know brother... take good note and build away
> note to self, reread shit you write so you don't have to go back and edit shit while stoned, which i just felt the need to do


 Thanx I actually have most of the stuff to make one....5gal bucket w/lid 2 big bubble stones. I also bought 1/2" pipe and mini sprinklers and a pump. I bought an air pump, but it seems too weak.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2011)

indecline said:


> cheers, cant wait to see how the cloens turn out.
> i got a load of trim from my previous grow, its old. (6 months?) dry and been sifted over silk screen a lot.
> still a little frosty and i want to make canna butter, because it will be less potent should i use more than an ounce of trim to a pound of butter or will that effect the process? if i add more water and more trim but the same butter, wont i just get a stronger canna butter?
> 
> im baked hungry and im sick of spending shed loads of cookies and cakes, feel like making my own.


If it's been sifted chuck the lot in when you make your butter, that's what i'm gonna do anyway lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2011)

My useful post for the day. Very simple. Very important.

*Procrastination Kills!!!!!

*

I'm sure you all knew that already, just a friendly reminder. 


What you guys and gals smoking on today? 

Im on that Durban Poison


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> slick grow drop! everything dialled in just fine! airpots fuckin rock!


Yep, there rockin alright. Cant more pleased with em.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 15, 2011)

That is some sweet looking DP!


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2011)

hell yea,real lush..


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 15, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> oil or flower?


Flower, and don't be a pussy!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

PORN!!!

1200 grams off 30 plants and then the new batch i just transplanted to veg


----------



## indecline (Apr 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> My useful post for the day. Very simple. Very important.
> 
> *Procrastination Kills!!!!!
> 
> *


well i gues were all fucked then aye.



[email protected] said:


> PORN!!!
> 
> 1200 grams off 30 plants and then the new batch i just transplanted to veg


I like the set up, how large are those pots? they trick my eyes. 
and what strain was it you were/are running in it.



3eyes said:


> If it's been sifted chuck the lot in when you make your butter, that's what i'm gonna do anyway lol


good, i will. do you think i can use more than an ounce of trim to a lb of butter to make it stronger? thats seems to be the amount i read on most instructions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

they are 3 gallon pot and that particular strain there is super lemon haze but the pics of the finished bud is humbolt kush


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish I had some more or better pics to share but this is all I got at the moment. I am still having trouble with the uploader too and it's pissing me off a bit. It will only let me upload one pic at a time so it would take forever to upload all of these so that I could just post them full size. For now it's thumbnails I guess.

It looks like the first two are of one of the Afghan Kush x Raspberry Cough plants that went into flower on 4-10. 
The next one is of the plants in the small tent that are NYPD, Papaya, Heri, JDB, Blue Widow and Bubba. They all are going 12/12 from either rooted clone or seed depending on which plant.
Next one is of the plants under the 1K light with the tallest ones being Dog and Haze. There's some long ass colas on a few of the plants in those pics with a couple being over 18"!
The next one is of a cola of Haze.
Next would be the yins I stuck into flower a few days ago which are the JDB, Heri and Afghan Kush x Raspberry Cough.
Next is to show one of the flooded tube systems I put together (the reflectix on there is temp to help with temps until I have to do it proper).


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2011)

indecline said:


> well i gues were all fucked then aye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use an oz of trim to 2 sticks and it's good to me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pics of the chopped acapulco, very airy but very potent stuff


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I use an oz of trim to 2 sticks and it's good to me.


damn! that must be some strong shit.. I normally do 1 lb to 1 oz trim... but I triple cook it, which is supposed to up the potency tremendously.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Well being a club member, i feel now i got my game back on track its time for some pic. pron. You's will have to excuse the some of the Pic's. Im no Attenborogh


So we have a Livers (reeking), then a DPQ that has been dusted with Deep Ripper, then a smaller Livers under the light ( also got the pong-on ), and a shot over the top of the DPQ and a smaller Livers. ( the seedling is a Bx2 cheese suprise )
Again sorry for the Picture quality, giong to get the finger out over week-end lol.




the inpregnated DPQ. Screen now off.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2011)

im starting a new grow and doing it in my attic where the roof is only slate tiles i was going to build an insulated box inside the attic would the helicopter be to see the light thru just the tiles or should i get summit to put over the tiles aswell... any help apprecieated


----------



## endogarden (Apr 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> damn! that must be some strong shit.. I normally do 1 lb to 1 oz trim... but I triple cook it, which is supposed to up the potency tremendously.


The batch of canna coconut oil I'm enjoying was made with 16 fl oz of virgin organic coconut oil and 80 g of grand daddy purple trim, so almost 3 oz. That shit is crazy. It is far far too strong, even a small bit has you helllllllllla tripppppppin, like hmm, what was I doing, oh it's been 30 minutes.....what is happening....oh.........

If you just use a very very small amount (I usually put some in a mug of tea) it is very pleasant, you don't even feel high, just a seamless transition to things feeling generally good, body pain included.

So, great and very economical for medical/mood enhancing reasons, not so pleasant for getting high/recreation/fun reasons. Far too easy to get so so so baked you sleep for like 13 hours afterwards if you over do it.

Anyways that's my stoned longwinded advice about dosage and canna-coconut oil (or butter, which I don't like).


----------



## endogarden (Apr 16, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Way too sick of it...almost sickens me to think of trimming again in 17 days.





medheadgrw said:


> I did look at a few bud trimmers but just hard to bite the bullet and buy one...not for cost reasons but just because I am not sure how good of a job they do. If anyone has any real world experience with one I would love to hear your own personal reviews. I have read a bunch of reviews but have not actually talked to anyone who used one before.


Okay so, I have used the Trimpro Trimbox, which is the smallest $900 Trim Pro, it also comes with it's own table if you pay like $1400. I just clamp mine to a workbench, or attached it's brackets to something wooden you can screw into. Either way, it works rather well. It comes with a bag for collecting trimmed leaf parts, or you can install it in a rubbermaid or barrel top by cutting a hole and clamping it on, to accomplish the same thing.

In my opinion, the lack of trimming personally, or paying others to do it, makes any potential perceived loss in visual quality (from there being partial leaves left) completely worth it, 110%. Actually I find the leaves are easy to remove as the bud cures (see below *).

People say these machines in general damage the buds and don't trim well enough, I found this to be more true for small buds, not at all for large buds. The bud that was so popcorn it was goin in the trim anyways was the stuff the Trimbox had trouble with, because it's grille isn't designed for such small buds. 

I found this to also be useful, as I would just wave the small buds across the trimbox and bam shaved stick to discard and all the popcorn instantly relocated to the trim pile.  I will never trim again, unless I was specially commissioned to for artistic reasons or some other such ridiculous motivation.

The quality of the actual product remains the same, just when you look at it, you know it wasn't a contributor to carpal tunnel syndrom (owwwww my wrists and hands and back and neck and aaaaaahhhh), robbery (hiring _seemingly_ trustable people), or wasted efficiency (trimming is a waste of human time). Those are the crimes of hand manicured bud. I can't imagine trimming ever again, it is so sticky and terrible and grueling, unless you have a very small amount to do. 

I have never trimmed in a situation where there was less than 5lbs to process. If you deal with or have dealt with that or above, you know the utter discomfort of trimming.

So anyways, I highly endorse the Trimbox, I have never used another trimming machine, I'm sure there's some bad ones, and some good ones, but I'd say this one is a good one, I will take pictures after I use it again so you all can see for yourselves whether or not you think it is acceptable for you. It has transitioned from 'acceptable' to 'necessary' for me, it is amazing.

I have found that when you use it, you really don't need to do anything, other than first remove only the huge fan leaves, and remove the "crows feet" afterwards. 

*I find that the remaining leaf matter that is not removed, when the bud is placed in turkey bags, will naturally break off and find it's way to the bottom of the turkey bag over the course of a week or 2 as it cures. Every once in a while I move the bud from it's turkey bag to a new one, and remove the leaves at the bottom of the bag, and re-weigh the "de-leafed" bud, and label the new bag.

Also the "Trim Pro hash" you get instead of scissor hash, is fucking amazing. You just scrape a huge ball of it off at once when the metal grill grating gets too sticky to be efficient. 

Oh yes, I almost forgot, one of the sweetest advantages is ~TIME~! I can trim 5 lbs comfortably(!) in 2-4 days with 1 or 2 people. That is fuckin nuts to me. And don't start about how fast so-and-so or you or your friend or me can trim, it isn't about that it's about damage to hands, backs, necks, eyes (hmm...the more I think about it, it's almost as bad as using the computer, heh), etc. 

So I feel if the industry/community as a whole would embrace mechanical trimming with the knowledge that that a visual of bud that has not been OCD trimmed to the point of practically having no leaves or stems on it at all, is not a benefit, it is an indulgent unnecessary visual style. 

You guys still like pussy that has different shapes and lengths of pubes above it right? As long as it isn't an extreme amount, or detracts from the enjoyable visual, it's all wonderful. It's the same thing. 

​
The leaves around bud are usually crystally anyways, so it actually is adding value, seein how bud is carrying the trichomes, and bud is what is valuable, more trichomes, more value.

So yes my cropx rox a Trimbox. And maybe yours should too.​


----------



## indecline (Apr 16, 2011)

wow you really dig the trimpro trimbox aye. does sound good though.
I happen to love sitting down on a sunny afternoon hitting a few bongs and trimming up my buds.
all i hear when i snip of each leaf is "cha ching".
pluss if i got one of thos my misses would be out of a job, its about the only thing i let her do lol. that and weigh out bags. 
she wont listen to me talk about the plnts for more than 30 seconds but as soon as they come down shes all over them.


----------



## indecline (Apr 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Pics of the chopped acapulco, very airy but very potent stuff


looks great, looks exactly like the sativa blue cheese i have but without the hint of blue, how long did you flower for.



[email protected] said:


> they are 3 gallon pot and that particular strain there is super lemon haze but the pics of the finished bud is humbolt kush


the humbolt Kush looke nice. im growing in 3.5 gallon and it may be a little too big. 
do you find that deeper pots work better than wider pots?



Dezracer said:


> I use an oz of trim to 2 sticks and it's good to me.


 nice cheers. ill be buying some very soon and trying that out. how potent does it make it, say when used it cookies or brownies? and how long before it hits you.
gave my mate a large bomb (do you call it that in the us?swallow things wrapped in tissue) the other day when we were out for a pint.it was all the shit from my scissors after harvest, i saved it all and it was quite a lump. needless to say we lost him and found him outside his flat in a ball thinking he was going to die. we we like hey come with us (to our house to keep an eye on him). all he kept saying was "your taking me to the hospital arnt you? im going to die and your not telling me"
i want brownies like that lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2011)

heres my rhino 3 weeks today il be chopping them down what do yous think


----------



## ghb (Apr 16, 2011)

budolskie said:


> im starting a new grow and doing it in my attic where the roof is only slate tiles i was going to build an insulated box inside the attic would the helicopter be to see the light thru just the tiles or should i get summit to put over the tiles aswell... any help apprecieated


your roof will glow white to a FLIR detector, if all the houses around you looke grey to the chopper then yours is white then that may be an excuse for a raid.

i'm not trying to scare you by the way, i'm pretty sure the police don't kick every door in that the chopper reports as being "warm". you can buy insulation that comes in a roll that you can staple to the rafters, if you apply it properly it should do the job. it costs about 10/m though, so if you got a big loft that is a lot of money. if you do manage to make a box out of insulation and it is properly sealed you could run the exhaust ducting out back down into the house or through a slate vent on the roof, thats what i used to do. chances are if you got no proper insulation in your loft the house is already glowing on the FLIR anyway.

i really wouldn't worry about getting caught by plod, it's the thieves you need to watch out for, stay safe and stay silent, try not to let anybody know what you are up to and you shall be fine.

plants look nice, look like they might be done before 3 weeks but who knows...............


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2011)

ghb said:


> your roof will glow white to a FLIR detector, if all the houses around you looke grey to the chopper then yours is white then that may be an excuse for a raid.
> 
> i'm not trying to scare you by the way, i'm pretty sure the police don't kick every door in that the chopper reports as being "warm". you can buy insulation that comes in a roll that you can staple to the rafters, if you apply it properly it should do the job. it costs about 10/m though, so if you got a big loft that is a lot of money. if you do manage to make a box out of insulation and it is properly sealed you could run the exhaust ducting out back down into the house or through a slate vent on the roof, thats what i used to do. chances are if you got no proper insulation in your loft the house is already glowing on the FLIR anyway.
> 
> ...



3 weeks today and that will be 9 weeks they been on flower thats a week b4 my birthday im planning on it being dry by then


----------



## ghb (Apr 16, 2011)

you'll be high, don't worry about that


----------



## indecline (Apr 16, 2011)

500 grams of butter
2 pints of water
50 grams of trim

ill leave it for 3 hours or so and that will do. the trim is really old and brittle, im sure it will be enough time to do the job.


----------



## indecline (Apr 16, 2011)

what are the genetics of white rhino, its a strain thats always intersted me, heavy indica stone right? and good yielder. i want to try it out to see if it beats serious seeds chronic for potency.



budolskie said:


> heres my rhino 3 weeks today il be chopping them down what do yous think


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> what are the genetics of white rhino, its a strain thats always intersted me, heavy indica stone right? and good yielder. i want to try it out to see if it beats serious seeds chronic for potency.


this is my first grow with rhino i got clones from a friend which i dont think theres is as much as my first grow which i dont know type cos i thought i was buying lowryders which wernt and were like 36 inch b4 i flowerd


----------



## indecline (Apr 16, 2011)

budolskie said:


> this is my first grow with rhino i got clones from a friend which i dont think theres is as much as my first grow which i dont know type cos i thought i was buying lowryders which wernt and were like 36 inch b4 i flowerd


ahh ok.
i hear good things, i think its mainly for medicinal uses, very stong couch lock high i believe. always wanted to grow it. hope it all works out well.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> ahh ok.
> i hear good things, i think its mainly for medicinal uses, very stong couch lock high i believe. always wanted to grow it. hope it all works out well.


well what my friend does is really heavy stoned love it i do


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> nice cheers. ill be buying some very soon and trying that out. how potent does it make it, say when used it cookies or brownies? and how long before it hits you.
> gave my mate a large bomb (do you call it that in the us?swallow things wrapped in tissue) the other day when we were out for a pint.it was all the shit from my scissors after harvest, i saved it all and it was quite a lump. needless to say we lost him and found him outside his flat in a ball thinking he was going to die. we we like hey come with us (to our house to keep an eye on him). all he kept saying was "your taking me to the hospital arnt you? im going to die and your not telling me"
> i want brownies like that lol.


Well I used to be able to guage the potency compared to the club bought edibles pretty well but it's been a while since I've bought anything so can't say for sure and my tolerance has become a bit on the high side for edibles but I share them with friends and they all rave about them saying how they're really strong. 

About the best guage I can give anyone would be this one dud that works with some close friends of mine that one buddy gave one of my sugar cookies to. He has eaten club cookies before but not very often and about an hour after eating one of mine (that are smaller than the club ones) they noticed he was missing. They found him sitting in his car draped over the steering wheel behind where they work passed out. They took his keys from his pocket and left him where he ended up spending the entire night. the next day he said he won't eat them anymore because he was way too wasted and it scared him a bit.

They don't hit me like that but do get me pretty F'ing stoned, LOL. It's really the only way I can sleep for more than 4 hours per night too and used to knock me out for a solid 8-10 hours but now it's down to 6-8 hours and I can eat one cookie and still function.

Hope that helps.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

ghb said:


> your roof will glow white to a FLIR detector, if all the houses around you looke grey to the chopper then yours is white then that may be an excuse for a raid.
> 
> i'm not trying to scare you by the way, i'm pretty sure the police don't kick every door in that the chopper reports as being "warm". you can buy insulation that comes in a roll that you can staple to the rafters, if you apply it properly it should do the job. it costs about 10/m though, so if you got a big loft that is a lot of money. if you do manage to make a box out of insulation and it is properly sealed you could run the exhaust ducting out back down into the house or through a slate vent on the roof, thats what i used to do. chances are if you got no proper insulation in your loft the house is already glowing on the FLIR anyway.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that using thermal imaging as probable cause to get a search warrant was illegal.?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 16, 2011)

^^^That is something I did not know and will be looking that up when I have some time^^^


----------



## indecline (Apr 16, 2011)

its illegal in the uas i think, unless they happen to find a warm house when using the camera for an non-related issue. so basically they do it anyway and it holds in court because they say ther were doing something else and just "found" a grow house-

here in the uk they can do it whenever they like, they borrow it from the electric companys and fly around A LOT.

check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRbBu8nkjRk

oh and ... mmmmmmmmmmmmm. oh and ouch that butter is HOT.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a rotation of helicopters that fly over my house roughly 4 times an hours 7 days a week, unfortunately the sound of them has become just another background noise, barely even notice them.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2011)

In the past they may have managed to obtain a warrant on a heat signature alone, but these days, not really, only inn exceptional circumstances. There are too may affordable lawyers these days and too many innocent legal reasons for such a heat signature or such an electricity usage, the odds are just too much in favour of the police being taken to court or simply not finding anything. In the UK there was an incident not too long ago, which put it out very clearly for us. The short story is that the police spotted a heat signature on a garage. They went to the house and demanded to enter and search it, the wife who opened the door refused and phoned her husband, a lawyer, instead. He knew what he had in his house so gave permission and they found the heat signature had been caused by a gunea pig heater. Basically they could not get a warrant so tried to talk their way in so they could arrive at the point where they happened to smell something fishy and get official from there.

Anyyways, all your silly large grows are making me and my 1 plant grow op seem rather naff


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, if they start raiding everyone who use large ballasts for aquariums they will be in some shit. My buddy has a 200 gallon fish tank that uses the same ballasts I use to grow.


----------



## ghb (Apr 16, 2011)

why only one plant tip top, want a monster do you?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah, lack of planning, space and things going wrong. Not even a monster, 12/12 from root. aving to stretch my stash a bit drastically. Been germing some of the TH seeds attitude chucked around and well, i'm having no luck at all with them, so any plans i did have are kaputsky. What i'd do for a tent though. i've smoked 2 strains in the last 18 months, it's getting rather boring


----------



## ghb (Apr 16, 2011)

thats rough man, stay strong, there is always the next run.

i'm getting rid of my tent in about 4 weeks, it's an 8x4 and one of the zips along the bottom won't close properly any more. i got tents up the yingyang now, yours if you want. pm me


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2011)

Probs cost more to post it to UK than buying one off ebay  i can buy a tent, just don't have the space or security to have one up in the open. As such a grow in walk in wardrobes but they're a right pita. Flatmate moves out in a month though so things might turn around, last one was a former smuggler so that was all rather fun, fingers crossed for another of the same. Think i just need to buy a big bag of coco or soil and all my troubles will go away. About to start growing lemon verbena and balm on my roof, so now i'll have an excuse to be lugging bags of soil in etc


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

Another gorgeous day over yonder, think it might be time to hit the beach


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2011)

You're a right little nobber you are! I really want to live near the water, icebergs melting, fuck it, i would like to live near the water. Terrified of open water but a life and a boat and seafood, oh yeah!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You're a right little nobber you are! I really want to live near the water, icebergs melting, fuck it, i would like to live near the water. Terrified of open water but a life and a boat and seafood, oh yeah!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone able to help me out with dosage on this sulfur fungicide?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Anyone able to help me out with dosage on this sulfur fungicide?


Is that liquid or powder? I know for powder.


----------



## endogarden (Apr 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> all i hear when i snip of each leaf is "cha ching".
> pluss if i got one of thos my misses would be out of a job, its about the only thing i let her do lol. that and weigh out bags.
> she wont listen to me talk about the plnts for more than 30 seconds but as soon as they come down shes all over them.


Each snip is like cha ching, but imagine if that sound went cha-cha-cha-cha-cha-cha-chchchchchchchchchciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg ching ching ching ching ingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg...done!, instead of cha ching, cha ching, cha ching, cha ching....whew, only a bazillion more hours of this to go.... cha ching, cha ching.


I feel ya on the female help, but luckily there's still assitance needed/possible with the trimpro, she could just help you wave the branches across the grill, or hang up trimmed branches, or hand you ones that need to be trimmed. Either way you'd still work together on the same task, it'd just be way way way faster and easier. You can switch off between arranging/hanging and running the machine if anyone gets tired of what they're doing.

Seriously you guys don't know what you are missing. I never thought I would have bought one of these, but since I have it is like the best thing ever for growing next to a nice dehumidifier, or the first time you got to do things at night because of green light, the shit is a game changer. I imagine the rubbermaid bud driers are also in this category, I want to make one in the future.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you have any pics of your trimmed bud?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

Wat's the word gang!!! Just in to say HIGH ( as a mofo ). Cheers for the response to my first worthy post in the club for some time............. lol. Sorry again about the Pic. quality, I'm sure the fruits will be the Proof (r.i.p). And I'll get some Decent Shot's on.
Hope you'r all having a blazing week-end

Peace
cindy


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 16, 2011)

It's funny you were talking about hitting the beach. I just now got home from da beach.

My house is actually about 3.5 miles inland from Laguna Beach and takes about 10 minutes to get there in the car. We went to Aliso Creek which is like south Laguna.

Every once in a while I have to go to the beach to show off my insane muscular build, haha. (Baja will appreciate that since he's met me)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

budolskie said:


> heres my rhino 3 weeks today il be chopping them down what do yous think


Look's good to me bud. What size Pot's are they?

edit: Shit, where those Pic's go ???? "Here Bud, somone's slole your grow man lol"
Seriously, looking tidy mate 

cindy


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 16, 2011)

hey i just started growing and i have a 600w hps and a 400w hps can anyone tell me how these look and give me any advice


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 16, 2011)

gdp mixed with some blue dream keif!


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 16, 2011)

gottit14 said:


> hey i just started growing and i have a 600w hps and a 400w hps can anyone tell me how these look and give me any advice


They look ok they gottit , add abit more info strain,set up ,what week there at etc.. 

Nice bong there gnome grown , how big is it ? it looks f#king huge never had a piece of glass but i seen some on here that are tempting..

Heres a shot from the room , theres loads more pics up on thread heres snipit... 
* 




*
* Cheese exo and other 2wk for cut..90ltr and 20ltrs dwc




The next time i update this will have been hung drawn and quarter'd






DGD




*​ *




Attached Thumbnails* *  *


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Is that liquid or powder? I know for powder.


Powder. But I don't want to burn my plants and the directions dont have a listing for cannabis, lol.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> It's funny you were talking about hitting the beach. I just now got home from da beach.
> 
> My house is actually about 3.5 miles inland from Laguna Beach and takes about 10 minutes to get there in the car. We went to Aliso Creek which is like south Laguna.
> 
> Every once in a while I have to go to the beach to show off my insane muscular build, haha. (Baja will appreciate that since he's met me)


I Hate You!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Powder. But I don't want to burn my plants and the directions dont have a listing for cannabis, lol.


lol.. how many listings does it have ? I'd go minimal and see how it reacts if no damage but still a problem add abit more next time you dose.


----------



## endogarden (Apr 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Do you have any pics of your trimmed bud?


I will in like 4-5 weeks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> It's funny you were talking about hitting the beach. I just now got home from da beach.
> 
> My house is actually about 3.5 miles inland from Laguna Beach and takes about 10 minutes to get there in the car. We went to Aliso Creek which is like south Laguna.
> 
> Every once in a while I have to go to the beach to show off my insane muscular build, haha. (Baja will appreciate that since he's met me)


 i got you beat  less than 2 mi.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> It's funny you were talking about hitting the beach. I just now got home from da beach.
> 
> My house is actually about 3.5 miles inland from Laguna Beach and takes about 10 minutes to get there in the car. We went to Aliso Creek which is like south Laguna.
> 
> Every once in a while I have to go to the beach to show off my insane muscular build, haha. (Baja will appreciate that since he's met me)


You should apply as a bouncer with your build, or MMA


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> i got you beat  less than 2 mi.


i was in huntington beach for a week a couple weeks ago,i was tempted to ride my beach cruiser down to laguna! lol


----------



## endogarden (Apr 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> i got you beat  less than 2 mi.


got me beat too, I'm 10 min and 4 mi away


----------



## indecline (Apr 16, 2011)

just got back from the casino, its 4 am and now im broke, im going to regret that in the morning. poker can be a cruel mistress at times.
i was temped to make some toast and put some canna butter on, but ill probably end up tripping when im trying to sleep lol. ill save that for breakfast  



billcollector99 said:


>


looks alot like blackpool to me. i not sure where your from, you live in the USA?



endogarden said:


> Each snip is like cha ching, but imagine if that sound went cha-cha-cha-cha-cha-cha-chchchchchchchchchciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg ching ching ching ching ingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg...done!, instead of cha ching, cha ching, cha ching, cha ching....whew, only a bazillion more hours of this to go.... cha ching, cha ching.
> .


that trimming machine sounds a lot like crazy frog to me, and i hate crazy frog. lol



GNOME GROWN said:


> gdp mixed with some blue dream keif!


 nice bong  makes my 10 pound corner shop bong look like crap.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice Glasswear gnome! Bet it hit's like a ball from a bat


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like Blackpool to me, lmfao!!!! nice one indecline!

Sunny Sunday to all.....

Peace, DST


----------



## indecline (Apr 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks like Blackpool to me, lmfao!!!! nice one indecline!
> 
> Sunny Sunday to all.....
> 
> Peace, DST


Ha, i was pretty wasted last night/this morning, but surprisingly i did come across a photo that resembles that one.
BOOM!






almost ha.throw a bit of kelp around, clean up some special brew cans, needles etc and bingo.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Sunday morning 600. A bit of a gray and rainy day here but that's OK because there's enough to do in here. I've been catching the beach talk. I don't live near an ocean but I live surrounded by the Great Lakes. Still a little cold to swim in yet though.

Bill, you got some photo skills man, I like that shot you took. About the FLIR topic. It's not a warrant list they are gathering, it's a watch list. 

Anyway, going to have my morning coffee and bowl, get my shite together and I'll be back later to get into my RIU a little more. 

Cheers Duchie.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> You should apply as a bouncer with your build, or MMA


LMFAO!!!!



GNOME GROWN said:


> i was in huntington beach for a week a couple weeks ago,i was tempted to ride my beach cruiser down to laguna! lol


That would be a gnarly ride on a beach cruiser, LOL.


Oh, and you really need to stop posting pics of that bong. I get closer to spending way too much money on one evey timeI see it and that'll just get me in trouble with the mrs.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

indecline said:


> Ha, i was pretty wasted last night/this morning, but surprisingly i did come across a photo that resembles that one.
> BOOM!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, luckily the tweakers are too poor to buy needles, they would rather smoke then shoot, and they don't allow drinking on the beach  Are biggest problem is the Tijuana River draining into the ocean a few miles away. Every time it rains the water gets sooo contaminated.


Here is a shot of some cured Red Kush, so you guys can get an idea of the final product.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2011)

Frosty looking bud, Bill

Hashberry with the 420 prizes




and cheeseberry haze





cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice lookin bud there cof..........whats the CB haze like? i was thinkin about the strain myself but sanies had no fem'd seeds left 
Can any1 enter the comp bro? and can you use old pics lol?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

bill- is that imperial or PB?

old fart- that looks like one tasty strain! some tight buds with good amount of crystals!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice lookin bud there cof..........whats the CB haze like? i was thinkin about the strain myself but sanies had no fem'd seeds left
> Can any1 enter the comp bro? and can you use old pics lol?


She's easy to grow and has a lemony odor with a good in your head haze high that will stay will you for a couple of hours; a keeper.

All pics that are of your crop are eligible.

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of you guys have grown plants from a reveg stage, but I am still fascinated by the way it changes the growth structure of the plant.


Red Kush

2 months ago ( Just starting to reveg)






Beginning of Week 1






End of Week 1


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

camera is away so i decided for my update i would do a vid...couldn't be ersed editing it so it's raw and uncut.
[youtube]cO0ET15nhlY[/youtube]

peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

DST said:


> camera is away so i decided for my update i would do a vid...couldn't be ersed editing it so it's raw and uncut.
> [youtube]cO0ET15nhlY[/youtube]
> 
> peace, DST


What. No Commentary? lol

What strain is this one?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2011)

HB pier


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2011)

Those pics are killer GG. You are doing the HB Pier a lot of justice there.

I'm trying to figure out what to try and get pics of for my entry.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey GG, either you already know what your doing, or you don't know that you already know what your doing. Good job on those shots. I think your just being humble and holding back myself.


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 17, 2011)

Dst @ 2.43 i swear ya edited in some spooky tune. Went right through me. Lookin superb


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> She's easy to grow and has a lemony odor with a good in your head haze high that will stay will you for a couple of hours; a keeper.
> 
> All pics that are of your crop are eligible.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro i may chuck a few of my g13 haze in the mix then!!! lol


----------



## indecline (Apr 17, 2011)

im about to start making my hahs brownies with the canna butter i made. should i cook it on the heat reccomended or leave it cooking slowly on a lower heat.. i heard that somewhere, something to do with the brakdown of thc. but surely if its all in there it wont matter what heat its on right?



shrigpiece said:


> Dst @ 2.43 i swear ya edited in some spooky tune. Went right through me. Lookin superb


i know what you mean, even from the start it has a creepy sound to it. lol


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> You should apply as a bouncer with your build, or MMA


You don't have to be huge to be a bouncer, some of the small guys i used to work with were much better than the big guys, the big fellas just look the part


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 17, 2011)

indecline said:


> im about to start making my hahs brownies with the canna butter i made. should i cook it on the heat reccomended or leave it cooking slowly on a lower heat.. i heard that somewhere, something to do with the brakdown of thc. but surely if its all in there it wont matter what heat its on right?
> 
> 
> 
> i know what you mean, even from the start it has a creepy sound to it. lol


Im glad i wasn't the only one that noticed, what a spin out


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2011)

3eyes said:


> You don't have to be huge to be a bouncer, some of the small guys i used to work with were much better than the big guys, the big fellas just look the part


I'm not exactly a large man, lol. There was a little sarcasm in my post. Lets put it this way, there's a good reason i raced the 250 class


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 17, 2011)

Id push a 250  enough power for me to 


Looking great 600! 

Man those nugs look fantastic COF  the glass is beautiful to


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2011)

I started out racing a 450 and ended up racing 250 2strokes but there were some others in between. 250 2Strokes FTW!!!


----------



## ninjagaiden (Apr 17, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> HB pier


sigh, nothing more i love doing then hopping on my cruiser with a joint and riding from manhattan beach, through HB, down to redondo for some fresh oysters.

weather has been amazing in the beach cities


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2011)

ninjagaiden said:


> sigh, nothing more i love doing then hopping on my cruiser with a joint and riding from manhattan beach, through HB, down to redondo for some fresh oysters.
> 
> weather has been amazing in the beach cities


It has been really nice lately. That's why we pay soo much to live here in SoCal. 

What kind of cruiser are you referring to?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2011)

tis the season for sundresses, bikinis and short shorts around here. Its hard to go anywhere without seeing lits of eye candy. I'm at the Irvine Spectrum with the wife and kids today and jump on here via my phone whenever she's trying stuff on or whatever. The kids pretty much entertain themselves and I check out the ladies 

Irvine Spectrum is an outdoor mall so its great for nice days.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What. No Commentary? lol
> 
> What strain is this one?


Thats "Bolo Kush"



shrigpiece said:


> Dst @ 2.43 i swear ya edited in some spooky tune. Went right through me. Lookin superb





shrigpiece said:


> Im glad i wasn't the only one that noticed, what a spin out


I had my finger on the little mic part on the camera (which is smaller than my hand) and every now and then it was picking up some sound. You should hear it when I don't have my finger on the mic, it's like being inside of a jet engine 



curious old fart said:


> Frosty looking bud, Bill
> 
> Hashberry with the 420 prizes
> 
> ...


NEEDS BUMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninjagaiden (Apr 17, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> It has been really nice lately. That's why we pay soo much to live here in SoCal.
> 
> What kind of cruiser are you referring to?


beach cruiser!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2011)

i was a block away from hb when i was in cali,was like a 5 min bike ride to the pier..our neighbor when i was there has a 3 bedroom apt and only pays 1300 a month!..when i make the move im gunna be a bit more inland but it will be somewhere in socal!


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

when i say i get nigh on 100% success rate with my clones, that is only when I don't pull them right out of the soil by accident...midnight gardening is not a good idea for me (I could even here is snap from it's lovely root, boohoo.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 17, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm not exactly a large man, lol. There was a little sarcasm in my post. Lets put it this way, there's a good reason i raced the 250 class


I'm sure you could become a doorman if you wanted Dez, as i said size is irrelevant if you were racing moto x you obviously got big bollocks and that's all you need lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

DST said:


> when i say i get nigh on 100% success rate with my clones, that is only when I don't pull them right out of the soil by accident...midnight gardening is not a good idea for me (I could even here is snap from it's lovely root, boohoo.


Was there Scotch involved? You could always blame it on that.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

i can't even blame the malt, that was Friday! lol. This was just pure clumsy get you stoopid big lanky finger OOT the way...anyway, i snipped it, and stuck it back int he soil, hopefully the stess won't kill it. The other Livers clone is intact luckily, lol.


duchieman said:


> Was there Scotch involved? You could always blame it on that.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the likes and bump.

Malawi from the seed fairy at day 65.




Good hard nuggets with a sweet, intriguing aroma.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

i think the seed fairy must have brough me gazowi, not malawi, cuz ma fluff ball looked fek all like that....as i said, can't grow a sativa for toffee!!


----------



## indecline (Apr 17, 2011)

just thought i would say, just ate half a brownie which i made earlier.

ate it about ,,, an hour or half hour ago. not really sure because ive lost track of time.
its a strange feeling getting high when theres no joint or bong around.... comes on slowly too, and its made me writing this message take about 40 min.
im glad i listened and only ate half. i would be fucked right now if i ate 2.
im baked. and its awesome.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoy the ride indecline, goodnight and blessings to all, peace, dst


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

Everybody please set your clocks to RIU time. Thank you.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just thought id give you stoners something other than buds to drool over pulled out one of my smokers from the old catering days and threw a turkey and a ham in and wallah just like old times!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Almost chop time


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

Stinkbudd, I think you got some competition coming your way. Someone else here is a big outdoor cooker. Can't remember who it is exactly but I think they're still lingering around.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Almost chop time


That looks like a big fat seed in there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That looks like a big fat seed in there.


I sure fuckin hope so with the amount of jizz she got on her, lol. I'd be pissed if all the sperm were duds 

More like 100 fat seeds in there. Did I hear Xmas is in may this year??


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

It looks purple. Is that just the pic?

The seed that is.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> It looks purple. Is that just the pic?
> 
> The seed that is.


 I think it is just the pic, I was actually wondering if the dark spot at the tip of the seed is a sign of something wrong, like a blemish or something??? Can seeds get nute burnt?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 17, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Just thought id give you stoners something other than buds to drool over pulled out one of my smokers from the old catering days and threw a turkey and a ham in and wallah just like old times!!


Now why would you go and do that? what a jerk lol

yes, heres to the good ol days  cheers.


nice seed bill


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Now why would you go and do that? what a jerk lol
> 
> yes, heres to the good ol days  cheers.
> 
> ...


Hell man if i cant post bud shots or ass avatars what the heck can i do to kepp up with this group!lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

Can you ship smoked meats? Internationally? Just askin.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 17, 2011)

MMMMMMM.....Meat!!!!!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Can you ship smoked meats? Internationally? Just askin.


Hell yea for the Duchie hell yes!!!lol



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> MMMMMMM.....Meat!!!!!!!


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !! avatar! trade ya..lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2011)

Ha ha. You know, if I thought I could make the trip I'd find myself a couple of nice relaxed pin to pin loads hauling something heading your way SB, and then I'd have that with you in your backyard. I haven't trucked in a few years and I haven't been your side since not long before 911, but I'd get behind that wheel again to come see you guys, again if I thought I could. Things really changed after that day and it just wasn't worth the hassle to me anymore. It was bad enough explaining the same story to the same handful of guys, at the same crossing, sometimes twice a week and over the course of five years, only to get the same passing result, before then. Who knows, maybe if they can fix this hip so I could sit that long then maybe.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ha ha. You know, if I thought I could make the trip I'd find myself a couple of nice relaxed pin to pin loads hauling something heading your way SB, and then I'd have that with you in your backyard. I haven't trucked in a few years and I haven't been your side since not long before 911, but I'd get behind that wheel again to come see you guys, again if I thought I could. Things really changed after that day and it just wasn't worth the hassle to me anymore. It was bad enough explaining the same story to the same handful of guys, at the same crossing, sometimes twice a week and over the course of five years, only to get the same passing result, before then. Who knows, maybe if they can fix this hip so I could sit that long then maybe.


Hey man my ole lady loves to travel and we are always looking for something different so who knows what the future may hold i like your style brother and im sure you sre a stand up cat so who knows where the wind may blow one day!!!lol


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!! Here is a few pics of my Dinafem Blue Widow that i only vegged for like 10 days before putting it in the flowering room. It has been flowering for 56 days. It looks real close to being ready to chop but i have a problem as you can probably see in the pics. It got pollen on it from an AK47 that herm'd on me. When i first got the 600w light, i did not have my room setup for it but went ahead and started some seeds and the plants paid for it in the beginning. My temps when the light was on was in the low 90's so i put the light in a cool tube and now my temps are running 77f-80f. I also harvested the Ak47 at 42 days. I did not want it to spread anymore pollen on anything else. But now my Blue Widow is getting close to harvest time but i want to let the seeds get mature because i really want to try this BW crossed with the AK. For you guys that are into breeding, just how long does it take for a seed to mature on the plant? Thanks for any info on this matter guys.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning, i trust y'all had a good week-end. I'm just on the way outie, so just popped in to THE club to post up my Liver's snip that's getting the lst.






Peace
cindy


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Hi everyone!! Here is a few pics of my Dinafem Blue Widow that i only vegged for like 10 days before putting it in the flowering room. It has been flowering for 56 days. It looks real close to being ready to chop but i have a problem as you can probably see in the pics. It got pollen on it from an AK47 that herm'd on me. When i first got the 600w light, i did not have my room setup for it but went ahead and started some seeds and the plants paid for it in the beginning. My temps when the light was on was in the low 90's so i put the light in a cool tube and now my temps are running 77f-80f. I also harvested the Ak47 at 42 days. I did not want it to spread anymore pollen on anything else. But now my Blue Widow is getting close to harvest time but i want to let the seeds get mature because i really want to try this BW crossed with the AK. For you guys that are into breeding, just how long does it take for a seed to mature on the plant? Thanks for any info on this matter guys.


4-6 weeks on the seeds.


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, i am planning on letting them go for another 10-14 days. Just hope i get a few good seeds.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

i was trying to be humorous, i guess that failed. The malawi I grew looked nothing like the picture of COF's malawi. I think perhaps I got a different phenotype from the seed Fairy...or I am just unable to grow sativa's....hope that clears up your confusion.?????????????yes??????????????no????????????? lol.



andrewcovetsall said:


> ??????huh????????


----------



## indecline (Apr 18, 2011)

brownie fucked me up big time last ngiht, started off ok then it came on too strong. couldnt sllep because it played tricks on my senses. it made air feel like gas which made me feel like my nose was bleeding internely and the top of my thoat was burning and bleeding. 
havnt been that stoned in a long time!

my friends will enjoy thses lol. the upside is im pretty sure ie thought up a website that will be the next big thing and make me rich lol. 

*i should really start doing some of these man things i thin up when im high.*



DST said:


> i was trying to be humorous, i guess that failed. The malawi I grew looked nothing like the picture of COF's malawi. I think perhaps I got a different phenotype from the seed Fairy...or I am just unable to grow sativa's....hope that clears up your confusion.?????????????yes??????????????no????????????? lol.


cofs malawi looked nice and compact compaired to sativas ive grown too.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 18, 2011)

maybe if i had a little more 600 time in. lol. i think im beginning to understand your sig.......


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

yeh man, you need to dose yourself up to the stoopid level, then come on the 600, then everything's "as clear as an unmudded lake, as clear as an azure sky in deepest summer...."



andrewcovetsall said:


> maybe if i had a little more 600 time in. lol. i think im beginning to understand your sig.......


oh, I was just about to change my signature, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright mucker, just along visiting Fam. ( school on Hol. Again!!!! lol ).
Hope all's "DAnM" Sweeeet Bro. Thank's for the interest Re: j.o.b 

Later
cindy


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 18, 2011)

So after a long time here are my girls day 10 of flowering





And my SD Mother and some clones


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey hey 600rs. Just sayin' hey before I bail for the day... Hey!


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 18, 2011)

is it possible to clone under a 600 watt mh if the light isnt close i have my vedging plants under the 600 mh and would be nice to throw a humidity dome on the floor with some clones cause as of now i buy them from clubs


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 18, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> is it possible to clone under a 600 watt mh if the light isnt close i have my vedging plants under the 600 mh and would be nice to throw a humidity dome on the floor with some clones cause as of now i buy them from clubs


Yeah... Just keep it about 5-6ft away


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 18, 2011)

its about 5 feet away i will give it a shot with one clipping first


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 18, 2011)

and will a clipping survive if my vedging plants are on a 18/6 cycle i just dnt have another light or space to clone in


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> and will a clipping survive if my vedging plants are on a 18/6 cycle i just dnt have another light or space to clone in


Should be fine on 18/6 i root my clones on 20/4, not too big of a difference...


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 18, 2011)

should i set them off to the side or more under the light its only a 4x4x8 tent and the mh fills the entire tent with good light not all primary light but still good light


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> should i set them off to the side or more under the light its only a 4x4x8 tent and the mh fills the entire tent with good light not all primary light but still good light


 Rooting clones don't require alot of light, the less light the better IMO, a single CFL would do the trick.


----------



## indecline (Apr 18, 2011)

i used a bed side lamp to grow my clones for the first week and then under the 600. ive rooted straight under a 600 too, just slows it down a bit i think.

whats the reason for that?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ha ha. You know, if I thought I could make the trip I'd find myself a couple of nice relaxed pin to pin loads hauling something heading your way SB, and then I'd have that with you in your backyard. I haven't trucked in a few years and I haven't been your side since not long before 911, but I'd get behind that wheel again to come see you guys, again if I thought I could. Things really changed after that day and it just wasn't worth the hassle to me anymore. It was bad enough explaining the same story to the same handful of guys, at the same crossing, sometimes twice a week and over the course of five years, only to get the same passing result, before then. Who knows, maybe if they can fix this hip so I could sit that long then maybe.


off topic but i have to ask.

who is that in your avatar duchie?
it looks like this guy that was always at my elementary school, he walked around with a guitar and just looked like a pot head but the teachers would let him come in and play his guitar for us. he was good. the one song i remember him playing the most was puff the magic dragon. 
any way that guy in your avatar looks exactly like him


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 18, 2011)

indecline said:


> i used a bed side lamp to grow my clones for the first week and then under the 600. ive rooted straight under a 600 too, just slows it down a bit i think.
> 
> whats the reason for that?


 just dnt have the room to set up a cloning area but if i set the dome of to the side it would be the same as a couple cfls almost wouldnt it. i do have a 250 hps but wouldnt they have better chance under a mh


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> just dnt have the room to set up a cloning area but if i set the dome of to the side it would be the same as a couple cfls almost wouldnt it. i do have a 250 hps but wouldnt they have better chance under a mh


You should be fine putting them in a dome in the corner of your tent.

Indy - The reason you don't want too much light is because you want the cutting to grow roots, not leaf and veg material, the more light you give it, the more the plant is going to try to grow veg material before it grows roots, and end up not rooting. Roots grow during the dark cycle...


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks everyone will post some pics of my stuff soon


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

very true bill, any reason you have yours on the 20/4 cycle?



billcollector99 said:


> You should be fine putting them in a dome in the corner of your tent.
> 
> Indy - The reason you don't want too much light is because you want the cutting to grow roots, not leaf and veg material, the more light you give it, the more the plant is going to try to grow veg material before it grows roots, and end up not rooting. Roots grow during the dark cycle...


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You should be fine putting them in a dome in the corner of your tent.
> 
> Indy - The reason you don't want too much light is because you want the cutting to grow roots, not leaf and veg material, the more light you give it, the more the plant is going to try to grow veg material before it grows roots, and end up not rooting. Roots grow during the dark cycle...


Hmm interesting, I guess we should all be running, lets say a 14/10 light schedule for clones if the dark cycle is when the roots grow. This intrigues me because I had the hardest time rooting some clones the last two times I attempted it. I'm sure it was just a hard strain to clone but I can't help to think what the results would have been if I lowered the light schedule some. 

I'm not gonna be starting any clones for a while but I'm gonna do some experimenting when the time comes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

DST said:


> very true bill, any reason you have yours on the 20/4 cycle?


 Cause that is what my veg box is on, lol. I dont have a separate cloning station. So when i do clone, they go in the top half of my box under a 68 w cfl.

Nothing going right now, but the top section where the box fan is, is where I usually put the dome.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 18, 2011)

bill man, I so envy you for being able to just do everything on your deck and back yard. One day! 

Hey mcp, I think that dude may be trying to emulate this guy, that's a shot of Frank Zappa.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> bill man, I so envy you for being able to just do everything on your deck and back yard. One day!
> 
> Hey mcp, I think that dude may be trying to emulate this guy, that's a shot of Frank Zappa.


The best part is yet to come, last Summer was awesome and I cannot wait for it to be Summer again. The don't call it the finest city for no reason  The gas grill out back goes in to overdrive during the Summer since it is so nice to be outside.

Duchie - Lets see some pics of the babies


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 18, 2011)

the only reason i am taking clones is i have som bottom branches that are getting in way of watering and wouldnt mind taking them off if they are clone worthy they are about 8 inches long from the stalk ime only taking 4 of them


----------



## duchieman (Apr 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The best part is yet to come, last Summer was awesome and I cannot wait for it to be Summer again. The don't call it the finest city for no reason  The gas grill out back goes in to overdrive during the Summer since it is so nice to be outside.
> 
> Duchie - Lets see some pics of the babies


 I'm waiting for the third to stand up. I went in last night and uncovered her, which wasn't much, and she's there, just not standing. Out of the other seeds I planted I got 3 out of 4 Heri's and one of them is a little runt, and I got 2 of 3 of those The Purps. I just noticed today that not only to the Extrema's have the same type of bud structure but one of them smells like that first Purp I grew. Could be a good mix here. Mainly though I want to make these Heri's work out for making seed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Trying for that artistic shot on this one/

Barneys APG


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure if this will work. Trying to upload pics off the phone. I got the top level done trimming and the bottom level left. I think it will be a pretty decent yield

All these were taken at the same so I have 3 bags of trim, 3 smaller jars curing, and a bunch hanging up, another bunch in a pile, and 5 plants untouched.

Let's hear it for scissor hash!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 18, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if this will work. Trying to upload pics off the phone. I got the top level done trimming and the bottom level left. I think it will be a pretty decent yield
> 
> All these were taken at the same so I have 3 bags of trim, 3 smaller jars curing, and a bunch hanging up, another bunch in a pile, and 5 plants untouched.
> 
> Let's hear it for scissor hash!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Some swollen buds ther jig.. 
nice bro, i;ve showing all my mates your youtube vid were your holding the screen full of buds got people like WTFs that... funny bro , big up all the vert growers in the room...

A few of the imfamous dogs and ak 47..


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;kBtyCtxllP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBtyCtxllP0[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 18, 2011)

ive never heard that roots form in the dark. i cant necessarily agree with this as i clone with 24hr lighting. it may make them grow faster with the a dark period but cant say that its due to the lights off time. plus wouldnt this dark cycle be needed for all the plants to grow roots?


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2011)

*DP..........smoke smells so good.*


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 18, 2011)

indecline said:


> i used a bed side lamp to grow my clones for the first week and then under the 600. ive rooted straight under a 600 too, just slows it down a bit i think.
> 
> whats the reason for that?


I have my cuttings from my shackzilla and herijuana x big white under a table lamp containing one cfl, been under there for almost three weeks and they are doing fine. I'm hoping by the end of this week or next to be able to put them into flower. They were three weeks into 12/12 when I took the cuttings and they all had buds on them. The two shackzillas have just about done away with the bud and new growth is forming. With clones you are trying to grow roots not leaves so less light is needed, way less. I didn't post up a weekly update, I will on wednesday. I'm not winning any prizes, these are just not that far along in flower but I'm happy. cof, the killing fields is doing superb for a plant that didn't want to grow. I had to string her up this afternoon the side branching is already starting to droop big time. She looks like she is going to be a real nice producer and her aroma is heavenly. Your malawi looks great, a fine smelling plant she is. My blackjack is amazing. I started giving her and the herijuana x big white gravity yesterday. The others are still on their feeding schedule.

Thanks to all the seed fairies who participate in sharing. mr west, my new order of beans has arrived along with my dna gentetics coffee cup. You guys across the pond can use it for tea, I'm strictly a colombian type of guy but I'll never argue with a good indica.


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2011)

mmm..nice on the inhale,smooth on the ex......out of the nice-n-sour smell off this
BBHis outstanding,right along with the taste,Citrus Fruits/real fresh,MMMM


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

just been hovering, reading the posts and checking the green. Jig, are you drying in a cat carrier or something similar? (macgyver!)
Laters folks.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2011)

Hows it goin peeps 

Man cant wait till these buds begging swelling 






















Guano kelp tea pr0n


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2011)

DST said:


> just been hovering, reading the posts and checking the green. Jig, are you drying in a cat carrier or something similar? (macgyver!)
> Laters folks.
> 
> DST


Its an upsidedown laundry bin with sring tied across. The smell is pretty nice and the smoke seems like its good. The stuff I tried was a little wet so the smoke was harsh and I caughed so hard I couldn't tell if I was high or hyperventilating, lol.

Peace brus


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2011)

Cangrats on the harvest jig 
Cant wait to see some nug shots


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Since I put my girls outside 2 weeks ago most of them have started flowering. Problem is days will get longer b4 they finish I think. 
Are they gonna stop flowering when this happens or just get screwed up?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Since I put my girls outside 2 weeks ago most of them have started flowering. Problem is days will get longer b4 they finish I think.
> Are they gonna stop flowering when this happens or just get screwed up?


Most likely they will reveg, but there is a slim possibilty they will finish.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 18, 2011)

im outta meds so this branch got the chop. tell me if you think its ready. also this counts as my 420 entry, chances are i wont be able to post then so heres now.
remember what that one guy said. "procrastination kills!"


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2011)

All the lower leaves that had died on them are coming back now. 
They all look so much healthier. I think a combo of the bi-weekly neem/soap spray and the sun and breeze.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Most likely they will reveg, but there is a slim possibilty they will finish.


No hermie action though right??



andrewcovetsall said:


> im outta meds so this branch got the chop. tell me if you think its ready. also this counts as my 420 entry, chances are i wont be able to post then so heres now.
> remember what that one guy said. "procrastination kills!"View attachment 1557399View attachment 1557400


Looks nice, dont know if it is early or not, but if it is should still be a good smoke if not a lil more energetic of a high.






So Does the calendar for weeks of flowering start after flowers show up, or from 1st day of 12/12?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> im outta meds so this branch got the chop. tell me if you think its ready. also this counts as my 420 entry, chances are i wont be able to post then so heres now.
> remember what that one guy said. "procrastination kills!"View attachment 1557399View attachment 1557400


hmmmm...patience young grasshopper  
kinda hard to tell from the pics but do a google image search for "ripe bud"... or get a 60-100x scope.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2011)

Got busy with some bags today and ran the trim from the small scrog through them. Got a good amount of hash out of it all and I'm glad I took the advice of a one DST and ran the mash through a second time. I wanted to do a third but didn't have time. I'll post a pic of the hash balls once it's dried so I can comment on the weight.

I still have a big bag of air bud that I need to do something with too that weighs in a 2oz. Was curoius if I'd get enough hash from it to be worth it or if I'd be better off cooking it straight into some butter. I've never run bud through the bags before so don't know how that would work and it seems to me it would be a waste.

Nice harvest shots Jig and I"m lovin those colas Whodat.

Andrew has a really funny looking face if you ask me. He reminds me of a horror movie with killer plants and that pic might haunt my dreams, LOL. Good thing I don't ever remember them


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 18, 2011)

If it's frosty...run that shit through the bags!!!

Or ...my new found love.....BHO


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone play zombies?...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2011)

I probably will just run it through the bags. It doesn't stink up the house like cooking the butter does.

I'm going to try dissolving some of the hash into butter for my next batch of edibles but haven't decided how much hash to put in it. DST put a shit ton in his IMO and I think it would be super strong. Even compared to the shit I've been making lately which is pretty strong. I'm curious to see just how much the stuff I made today weighs after it dries out a bit. I pressed it and then set it out on a paper plate around 2:30 or 3 and it's still sitting there. I'll bring it in in a bit before bed and bag it up for the night.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 18, 2011)

ok so im here... thanks dez lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2011)

zombiees.. u on psn?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> zombiees.. u on psn?


Yo what do you call the plate you burn your oil on? And where do you get such a thing?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

REMINDER - 420 COMP starts in 24 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




curious old fart said:


> Frosty looking bud, Bill
> 
> Hashberry with the 420 prizes
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2011)

here are a few pics of my girls. The pics cant show the height of the tall ones though. Maybe in a few days when the they are flowering full on I will take pics with my daughter in em for perspective


----------



## thegrouch34 (Apr 19, 2011)

Check out my dual 600 watt ballast and grow if you would like. It's under Second grow in my signature.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome and please feel free to add your pics to our clubs collection. Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

so not long now, ive cleaned my glasses and have abox of cleanex handy with some screen whipes too lol, splatter gaurd on my keyboard and i think im bout ready. Better warm the glassware up too in readyness.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo what do you call the plate you burn your oil on? And where do you get such a thing?



its a skillet/ oil dome 

http://labworx-skillet.com/blog/?tag=labwork

they have a sale on till tomorrow! only 13% off but still.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Anyone play zombies?...


all day forever, same gamertag as my riu name, 56 on dead ops, 36 kino, 26 five. come see mee!!!

edit: xbox


----------



## indecline (Apr 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Anyone play zombies?...


yes, but i have a fucked up learderboard problem which puts me off.
it only records my previous game, ma highest was 31 but then i played with some kids and they all got me killed at level 19, i took a brake from it when i spotted my score.
its all about getting a good group of players with a paln. (xbox)



andrewcovetsall said:


> all day forever, same gamertag as my riu name, 56 on dead ops, 36 kino, 26 five. come see mee!!!
> 
> edit: xbox


nice score 

what guns do you guys go for?
i like to stick with an upgraded ray gun and any upgraded LMG, (900 rounds) 
if i run out of ammo for that i usually just stick with an upgraded mp40 because theres always acces for rounds if you end up running laps.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 19, 2011)

all about the mp40. i use it till round 20 something, by then i usually got so many point i just random spin the box and use whatever in one hand and the mp40 in the other. not a big fan of pack a punch unless its a special gun. my scores legit, on leaderboards. never had the leaderboard reset thing happen to me but have friends that it truly did happen to.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 19, 2011)

andrewcovetsall said:


> all day forever, same gamertag as my riu name, 56 on dead ops, 36 kino, 26 five. come see mee!!!
> 
> edit: xbox





indecline said:


> yes, but i have thing fucked up learderboard problem which puts me off.
> it only records my previous game, ma highest was 31 but then i played with some kids and they all got me killed at level 19, i took a brake from it when i spotted my score.
> its all about getting a good group of players with a paln. (xbox)
> 
> ...


i actually own the 1911 Colt you start with so im kinda partial... MP40 ,Mustang and Sallys ,Bowie knife... Please..

PMed you my xbox moniker... If anyone else is in pm me...

AASSCCEENNSSIIOONN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 19, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> zombiees.. u on psn?


Nope... Xbox


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

i can see this sub topic splitting the board in 3, X box'er and playstation heads and not botherd with gaming lol. My psn is the same as my email addy so pm me if u want it lol.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> i can see this sub topic splitting the board in 3, X box'er and playstation heads and not botherd with gaming lol. My psn is the same as my email addy so pm me if u want it lol.


Whats a psn?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Fekked if I know, something like a Vic-20? lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Whats a psn?


Playstation network (free for now)


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 19, 2011)

XBL all the way!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Anyone play zombies?...


I play sometimes.



GNOME GROWN said:


> zombiees.. u on psn?


I am. You can pm me for my screen name if you want.



andrewcovetsall said:


> all day forever, same gamertag as my riu name, 56 on dead ops, 36 kino, 26 five. come see mee!!!
> 
> edit: xbox


I've only made it to level 17 on the theater level before I was beat and had to go to bed... I had no idea how long it took to get up to the higher levels. 56 is insane.



indecline said:


> yes, but i have a fucked up learderboard problem which puts me off.
> it only records my previous game, ma highest was 31 but then i played with some kids and they all got me killed at level 19, i took a brake from it when i spotted my score.
> its all about getting a good group of players with a paln. (xbox)


One thing that's nice about not being very good is not worrying about leaderboards, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> here are a few pics of my girls. The pics cant show the height of the tall ones though. Maybe in a few days when the they are flowering full on I will take pics with my daughter in em for perspective


 what nutes u use? do you foliar feed?


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

all toffee jammy dodgers ftw


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

We'll let all this goofey game talk slide for the time being, seeing as its the

*420 PIC COMPETITION TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
x10
x10


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> We'll let all this goofey game talk slide for the time being, seeing as its the
> 
> *420 PIC COMPETITION TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> x10
> x10


What kinda pics. What are the parameters... Grow pics?...

...Ass pics?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's a few thumbnails of the hash I've got at the moment. Well, there is one more but it's not dry yet so I figured weighing it would be like cheating. The last two pics are from the 25 micron bag and the first is from the 100. I was persuaded to sell the ball from the 100 micron bag from last week or whenever it was so don't have that to show but it was only like 3gm or something.


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 19, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a few thumbnails of the hash I've got at the moment. Well, there is one more but it's not dry yet so I figured weighing it would be like cheating. The last two pics are from the 25 micron bag and the first is from the 100. I was persuaded to sell the ball from the 100 micron bag from last week or whenever it was so don't have that to show but it was only like 3gm or something.


Bragger...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Seriously we need to do some marketing for this competition, we have been talking about it on this thread since the last competition...let me go and find the post by our Competition Master cof.....


----------



## TweedleD (Apr 19, 2011)

Easy all, just a quick video update so you all see what I've got on the go.
I'm 51 days into flower and need some help with flushing. I'm hoping someone in here can help me out.

I am using GHE Flora Micro & Bloom. They are not classed as organic.

I have 2 water farms which are pineapple express and blue widow. I am going to dump the tanks when 50% hairs are brown. And feed only water til the end.

I have 4 in Light-Mix and using the Ghe nutes.
*When should I start flushing the ones in the soil?!?*


I really don't want to mess up so close to the end.
Please help me flush them properly.

I have a bottle of cannaflush.

Video.
[video=youtube;k4Imc-Sce9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4Imc-Sce9g[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4Imc-Sce9g
Peace?

TD


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2011)

Mornin' DST brother! Hope yer havin' yourself a great one over there... so tomorrow is the big day, eh? Let's get ready to RUUUUUUMMMMMBBBBBBLLLLLLLEEEEEE!


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 19, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thank you...


Hehehehe...

Cleaned up the bottoms!...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually feel like I have nothing to brag about. I haven't had much to be sharing with the club in a while because I've had too much outside of growing goin on. I feel way behind now and hopefully I can pull it all back together soon. I'll be at the flower spot tonight and plan on trying to get some pics to enter the 420 contest tomorrow. I doubt I stand a chance with all you guys having the photo skills that you do. I suck with a camera but will try anyway, lol.

On another note, I picked up another bike yesterday evening. I'm not sure I'll keep it but dude was desperate for cash to pay some taxes so let it go dirt cheap. I'll probably just go through it, clean it up real good and resell it for a small profit. I really want a liter bike to roll around on instead of the older 600 I'm riding now until I find the right old school cruiser to restore. This one is a liter bike but not one I'd want to hang on to I don't think (TL1000). The V-Twin sounds dope and it's a wheelie machine with all the torque but it's a bit on the old side for this type of bike. I've been checking out some R1 and CBR1000 bikes lately along with one nice ZX10 I found but it seems there's always either something I find that the seller isn't saying or they don't want to flex on pricing. I'm no dummy when it comes to bikes and won't be buying one unless I feel it's a good deal on a good bike.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice Marlowe. They are lookin nice and clean bro! Looks like it's about to get nuts in there!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

there you go.....COME ON PEOPLE, GET IT TOGETHER, IT's GOING TO BE COMPETITION TIME FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


curious old fart said:


> Announcing the 2011 Club 600 420 Contest
> 
> Open to all Club 600 members
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll be cleaning up the bottoms on my girls tonight too, funny...

@ TDooda - I don't do a 'flush' like some but stop feeding nutes about a week before chop when in soil and will go plain water in the res for a few days once I decide my girls are ready to chop in hydro. Some will say to use a flushing agent like clearex but I only use that for nute or salt buildup and not for a final treatment.

Hope I've helped some and nice setup you got there. Welcome to the 600!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been holding back too long for the competition. I need a little release. 

White Widow (she rest peacefully within my mind) and the up and comer, Extrema.


Duchie


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> what nutes u use? do you foliar feed?


 I used Ionic Grow (hydro) on the grow phase
I am using Dynagro Bloom now for flowering.
Really simple one-part feeding.
Only foliar I have use on this grow is neem/soap mix

**Since they are flowering right now, but will most likely reveg should I use grow or bloom nutes right now????


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I've been holding back too long for the competition. I need a little release.
> 
> White Widow (she rest peacefully within my mind) and the up and comer, Extrema.
> View attachment 1558199View attachment 1558200
> ...


Time to bust out the big guns huh. Let's see what I can do with a DSLR 

Gonna borrow one from a buddy tonight.

By the way, the new AV is one of my newest blasting creations


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

I was a little bored, so I made something for the winner, whoever it shall be.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Time to bust out the big guns huh. Let's see what I can do with a DSLR
> 
> Gonna borrow one from a buddy tonight.
> 
> By the way, the new AV is one of my newest blasting creations


You'll wanna buy one!


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I was a little bored, so I made something for the winner, whoever it shall be.


thats just a tease lol


----------



## TweedleD (Apr 19, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Easy all, just a quick video update so you all see what I've got on the go.
> I'm 51 days into flower and need some help with flushing. I'm hoping someone in here can help me out.
> 
> I am using GHE Flora Micro & Bloom. They are not classed as organic.
> ...





Dezracer said:


> I'll be cleaning up the bottoms on my girls tonight too, funny...
> 
> @ TDooda - I don't do a 'flush' like some but stop feeding nutes about a week before chop when in soil and will go plain water in the res for a few days once I decide my girls are ready to chop in hydro. Some will say to use a flushing agent like clearex but I only use that for nute or salt buildup and not for a final treatment.
> 
> Hope I've helped some and nice setup you got there. Welcome to the 600!


Easy Dezracer! Thanks for the info. People, please correct me if I am wrong in saying this.

When 50% triches turn milky / cloudy I should stop feeding nutes and only use water.

I have started doing this to my Waterfarm pineapple express as it has 50% brown hairs already. Heads are about 30% milky.

In soil, seeing as I'm jot using organic nutes I WILL need to flush.

When I see 50% brown hairs and milky heads I should just start feeding water.
Or
Do i flush the whole pot with water and canna flush to remove salt build up, and then feed water til the end?

I am really confused what is the "key factor" that you look at to determine flushing.
Hairs?triches?looks?

I don't want to accidentally starve them.
My UGORG Smile, the one which has purpling to it has had a few drained leaves for a while now, but I'm not sure what is causing that. I thought it was underfed but I am too scared to up the nutes.
I have a mother clone now which I will take cutting from and experimet.

I'm hoping someone can answer some of my questions.

Thanks Club600!

TD


----------



## duchieman (Apr 19, 2011)

The pron has been rather sparse around here lately. I hope it's rather gasmic tomorrow!

How bout an interlude. I know it's not Tommy James but this version better on a buzz. Besides, it's all about the words, and this says it for me right now.
[video=youtube;0qpD75bN-n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qpD75bN-n4[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2011)

TDooda said:


> When 50% triches turn milky / cloudy I should stop feeding nutes and only use water.
> 
> I have started doing this to my Waterfarm pineapple express as it has 50% brown hairs already. Heads are about 30% milky.
> 
> ...


Hey bro... so first off you can stop worrying about the "key factor" because I don't believe there is one like that. Hell, on this thread it's up for debate whether flushing at all is something worth doing. Personally I think flushing is a good thing. I do hydro and I think that my plants get all the nutes they need in the first 5 or so weeks of flower. I like to flush with just water, tank sanitizer, and silica for the final 2 weeks of flowering. Knowing when there are 2 weeks left is a bit tricky, but really it's as complicated as you make it. My plants I guessed they took 9 weeks, so I started flushing at 7 weeks. Not based on trichs or hairs or bud look. I have messed up before and started flushing earlier than I would like and nothing bad happened. The plants were just flushed for 5.5 weeks instead. THey didn't starve or die... and the buds were fat, potent, and tasted good.

I've also never used a flushing agent... just water, silica, and zone (tank sanitizer).

I don't think the leaves problem you are having is from underfeeding, not sure what it is, but pretty sure it's not that.

good luck


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Decided to add a little cheese to my diet this morning, Purple Cheese that is






I picked her up this morning from a local shop, was told that it is only an 8 week flowerer, so we shall see


----------



## indecline (Apr 19, 2011)

dont see it being a 8 weeker, when ever i grow plants that look like that its always at least 9.
wheres the cheese genes from, do you know, and pruple. nice, ill keep an eye on that one.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

some cheese strains you can take at 8 weeks. "differents highs for different guys"...and gals. lol.

20 mins to 420 - April the 20th, which in Europe is actually 20:4, but that would just not be any fun would it (we write our dates differently here). Going to have a bong


----------



## indecline (Apr 19, 2011)

just scoffed a quarter of a brownie, i took some to my friends house last night, he ate 2 like a knobhead, he rang me this morning, still high. asking me if i had put LSD in it haha, result!

just had a quarter of a brownie, all been a bit intence the last few days, hopefully this is nice and chilled. 
how much do edibles sell for in the clubs? just curious.

can i just ask (still a noob) the cheese plant has a very different shape and growth pattern compared to the chronic or other indicas ive grown. why is that, i know theres afgani (is that more indica?) and thai (would be more sativa right?) the pattern of cheese, with the crazy branches and spindly shoots. is that another kind?

just curious and want to know as much as i can thats all. do you follow me or am i high allready lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2011)

indecline said:


> just scoffed a quarter of a brownie, i took some to my friends house last night, he ate 2 like a knobhead, he rang me this morning, still high. asking me if i had put LSD in it haha, result!


lol, nice 
*420 pron fest!!!*


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

so its on then is it


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> so its on then is it


Yes it is!


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2011)

im jus recovering from my fudge,and i must say it was the best dam fudge i have had......

waiting for 420 to hit this real nice looking SD nug,that i was lucky to get my hands on...


----------



## indecline (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;xpml251NxGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpml251NxGw[/video]

[video=youtube;9EkxebsumAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EkxebsumAw&feature=related[/video]

this is why i hate Manchester. its also why i got my crop jacked by scumbag mummys boy who thinks he's gangster because he lives on an estate, its full of wanna be "gangsters". its bothers me that the underworld is being portrayed this way to the rest of the world their a joke.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to hear gen  im recovering from a fudge session last night  yummy.


lol check this shit out! wtf lmaoshidmt... that stands for laughing my a$$ off so hard I dropped my taco 

[video=youtube;0FwWM7nsxd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FwWM7nsxd0[/video]


----------



## indecline (Apr 19, 2011)

haha ace,
im baked, was that for real or set up?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2011)

lol not sure but it looked pretty real 

in regard to your post^^^ I think its disgusting how being a bad person and doing bad things has been glorified and looked @ as "cool"... Makes me sick.


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2011)

hhahahahahahahah..lol

that the shit...lol


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> so not long now, ive cleaned my glasses and have abox of cleanex handy with some screen whipes too lol, splatter gaurd on my keyboard and i think im bout ready. Better warm the glassware up too in readyness.


I'll second this motion for you mr west, I concur with your assessment for tomorrow.



mr west said:


> i can see this sub topic splitting the board in 3, X box'er and playstation heads and not botherd with gaming lol. My psn is the same as my email addy so pm me if u want it lol.


Absolutely agreed.



Marlowe said:


> Whats a psn?


Now that didn't take long did it? I hear it at work all the time.



DST said:


> some cheese strains you can take at 8 weeks. "differents highs for different guys"...and gals. lol.
> 
> 20 mins to 420 - April the 20th, which in Europe is actually 20:4, but that would just not be any fun would it (we write our dates differently here). Going to have a bong


Question. I'm up at five in the morning eastern time, can I get my pics in then? I'm concerned there is a remote chance of not only me winning but me not getting home from work in time tomorrow to get pics before lights out. I never know when I will finish work. Judges?

I've read so many posts, whoever is flowering outside now, take them inside after twelve hours or you may indeed have plants that are going to start doing strange things, like hermie on you or otherwise they will reveg from the longer light cycle. Weed needs twelve hours of dark to flower, not twelve hours of light so that extra light is going to want your baby to go back into veg.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2011)

Well not gonna be around tonight but hope you peeps have a good one! If you dont hear back from me tomorrow that means that I successfully overdosed... wish me luck


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 19, 2011)

quick Q fr the club.

Does any one use a hooka.

i ask this cuz my girl just won a 4 hose hooka and free charcoal and sheesha or how ever it is spelled. this thing will be used for weed though, ive never used a hooka for weed or the other shit. i just tried the sheesha and it tasted great but im not sure how to place it in the bowl.

do i light the coal then put the sheesha/weed on top or put that on bottom then add the hot coal on top.

i was thinking for weed i should just use a lighter each hit so a bunch is not smoking up in the air being wasted.

any way any info on how to use with sheesha and wee would be cool.
ill post a pic later


----------



## ataxia (Apr 19, 2011)

here's some of the attitude freebies from a while back. Hope i'm not reposting.
2x4x5 tent cooltube ....the strains are labeled. Dried budshots are of coletrain
both plants are Reserva Privada- Cole Train and Dinafem- Sweet Deep Grapefruit.


----------



## indecline (Apr 19, 2011)

Im pretty sure me and a mate have almost finished the best roulette program ever. its not quite finished but ive been testing the program playing online roulette all night, satarting with 40 bucks each game (games 5dollar bet min) and leaving with up to 700 in the best case.
it predicts weather the next number is most likely, odd,even, black,red,high or low. either single bets or multiple. its prettx good at it too now.

going to get it finished and send it around,hopefully get it as an iphone app. man casinos will hate us lol.
i havnt actually played with real money yet, otherwise i would be broke from all the trial and error we went through.
but its looking almost fool proof, ill let you guys know how i do when i put real cash on tomorrow.



mcpurple said:


> quick Q fr the club.
> 
> Does any one use a hooka.
> 
> ...


put the weed with a little sheesha in the bowl, cover it with foil. stick some holes in the foil and put the charcoal on top. should be fine from what i remember.
enjoy it.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> quick Q fr the club.
> 
> Does any one use a hooka.
> 
> ...


I have a hookah, they're great for "social" times when everyone in the room is cool with mmj

The only way I've ever used mine was with strawberry tobacco or sheesha (not sure the difference???) and it tastes great. We don't use mine that much, after I run out of charcoal I'm usually too lazy to go out and get more but every once in a while I'll pick some up when I buy a new bong and spark it up from time to time


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is my 420 entry for 2011 this is what i'll be smoking on all week!!

The remnants from the SB xPK and the Royal Haze !!!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Good to hear gen  im recovering from a fudge session last night  yummy.
> 
> 
> lol check this shit out! wtf lmaoshidmt... that stands for laughing my a$$ off so hard I dropped my taco
> ...


All I can say is, "dude", LMAO!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry to do this but I just have to use the keyboard cat for a few days...It's just too funny!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo what do you call the plate you burn your oil on? And where do you get such a thing?


i use a vapor globe with a ti nail, u can get them from aqualab


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 19, 2011)

here ya go dez... think they are chunkin up?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning O.G's lol, I was having a late one lastnight and while looking around found this clip of a Vertical grow with Vertical scrog of some tidy looking Casey Jones. Check it out...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1EL9MjRJJM&NR=1 
Looks like my next idea for the Casey fella Alot of pop-corn on the sour grape, but the C.J is Giving plenty Good looking scrog method and for a closet grow it has to be one of the best ive seen. Mucho respect to the man @? lol

cindy


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning O.G's lol, I was having a late one lastnight and while looking around found this clip of a Vertical grow with Vertical scrog of some tidy looking Casey Jones. Check it out...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1EL9MjRJJM&NR=1
> Looks like my next idea for the Casey fella Alot of pop-corn on the sour grape, but the C.J is Giving plenty Good looking scrog method and for a closet grow it has to be one of the best ive seen. Mucho respect to the man @? lol
> 
> cindy


Looks like Jig's grow to me.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like Jig's grow to me.


Yea may be bill, looks like fire to me  How does it mate? All good on 420, rock it out folk's! May the Sun shine on all grow's.

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

It sure is our man Jigs grow.....

420 - ENJOY!


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol, nice
> *420 pron fest!!!*


so far a slow day, its like everyones tooo stoned to post lmao. I will be soon, feel me in ya likes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 20, 2011)

OK guys, here are my contributions to the day. I started giving the herijuana x big white and my lovely blackjack gravity on sunday. A few more weeks and I'm hoping to be chopping those two. My killing fields is really doing well now, I am very pleased.

Have a good day my 420 brothers and smoke one for me, I'm out.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

I like this one


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

it wouldn't surprise me if most people have forgotten...bloody stoners, lol. We have only been talking about it for about 4 weeks. COME ON PEOPLE.........

no European entries??? you all suck, guess the prize will go to the other side of the pond again!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> I like this one


this one you mean.....my eyesight is not that good, lol.

kind of like BMX mag wheels, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

7 Smoking Blue kingsize papers, 42gram joint (pure of course!)



Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;uYdCvDclkm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYdCvDclkm4[/video]


going to the face..

cesspool 4 1/2 weeks 12/12 me thinks

o so frostyway better than the last run...

nugs hard as hell alreadyand the smell when i play wit her "clit"mmmmmmso sweet.

these gals love sittin aroud the campfire...


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

that spliff looks like itll be hard to hit with the loo role roach lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2011)

Good pics Genuity. Thanks for contributing.
and to the rest of you

We have a 420 contest, where are the entries? 


cof


----------



## indecline (Apr 20, 2011)

argh well ill have some awesome photos, but the girls are all secure untill friday. ill have to sit back and watch until then.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Good pics Genuity. Thanks for contributing.
> and to the rest of you
> 
> We have a 420 contest, where are the entries?
> ...


its unfortunate that the weathers so nice in the uk everyone is out in it cuz this could be our summer lol


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

where there is a lung there is a way....


mr west said:


> that spliff looks like itll be hard to hit with the loo role roach lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2011)

i feel like kadafi,wit this army of women.....


its not to sunny round here,but ill be ride to this all day...
[video=youtube;NgJ_Qzwy-4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgJ_Qzwy-4w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

Well men, looks like I had to make a mature executive decision and cancel my trip to the big city for the rally there. It just wasn't economical at this time. I also want to go the the Freedom Festival next month and the Expo in June so someone had to take the cut, and hanging out with you guys didn't seem like too bad of a second option. So here we go then and I'll start out with a couple of openers.

Garden shots featuring billcollectors Genius Pots.


Cheers and Happy 420 to everyone today. Smoke to freedom!


----------



## indecline (Apr 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> its unfortunate that the weathers so nice in the uk everyone is out in it cuz this could be our summer lol


been good this week aye, just h ope it lasts, if were lucky we could be in for a nice long summer. kind of wish i got some planted outdoors


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

Write your politician! And FFS, Don't forget to vote! There's a pause button on that thing!


----------



## indecline (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone seen Machette?
huge amount of stars in it, but its the most ridiculous film ive ever seen, pretty good when your baked though.
within the first 10 mins a woman pulls a ringing mobile from her pussy, and he swings out of a window using someones intestines. watch it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420!!!






















DST that joint looks epic!!!! i bet your pretty baked right about now!


----------



## indecline (Apr 20, 2011)

nice cola.  well done.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

indecline said:


> nice cola.  well done.


nah hes only got a tiny head................


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Happy 420!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed. That's one fat bud you got there buddy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nah hes only got a tiny head................


hahah the lad in the pic has a bull nut as he calls it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2011)

and a man boob!

just playin donny!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

hahah moobs oot for the lads haha or lasses rather...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Good pics Genuity. Thanks for contributing.
> and to the rest of you
> 
> We have a 420 contest, where are the entries?
> ...


Here are my meager entries.
Well... one entry, and an extreme closeup using trickery to display beyond the forums normal limits. My camera sucks, so I had to get creative. 
Happy 420 to all you 600'ers out there, to all visitors of Club 600 from elsewhere on RIU, and a big thanks to DST & COF and all else helping with this event!
Peace!


...*my entry*...
*"Matanuska Thunderfuck @ 41 days of 12/12 lighting."*






...*a close up of it*...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nah hes only got a tiny head................


He walked to close to this guy...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> He walked to close to this guy...


HEY! I crusha u head!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2011)

Take it easy guys. You all were complaining already when it was only 2:30 AM here in socal and 5:30AM on the east coast. I'm sure there will be some entries coming your way from the states today. I myself was unable to get any snaps last night like I planned due to my mum having a crisis that had me at her place instead of tending to my grow. I'll get oer there today and see what I can come up with that's fresh.

Peace!

Oh, and nice beardo Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

That's actually my mate. I couldnt grow a beard to save my life. I grow it in once a year just to see if its any good and its always piss poor.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Doobie, I was thinking that was a shot from the Kids in the Hall skit they do, but now that I look at it it looks like Jim Carey. So what gives?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 4/20 potheads!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's actually my mate. I couldnt grow a beard to save my life. I grow it in once a year just to see if its any good and its always piss poor.


I have a beard every once in a while out of pure lazyness (stoner) but try to get my ass to shave once a week, lol. The result is I usually have a nice scruff that the woman likes to feel rubbing around certain areas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

hahaha tom selleck tash FTW


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2011)

on the beard front, I haven't used a razor in about 5 years. The thing is finally short now though... it had been down almost to my belly at one point.

And to DST - That's a great joint... loving the backdrop for the pictures. It's nice to see all the stickers. And also... what is this competition you speak of? Are you referring to the one we had a few weeks ago. I think you might be confused bru. Whodat won that one.

Have a good 420, 600! peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't shave or else i get people calling me baby huey all day, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> on the beard front, I haven't used a razor in about 5 years. The thing is finally short now though... it had been down almost to my belly at one point.


Are you saying that your beard grows in reverse and gets shorter through time, or am I more think than I stoned I am?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie, I was thinking that was a shot from the Kids in the Hall skit they do, but now that I look at it it looks like Jim Carey. So what gives?


Now I now I'm stoned! That is Mark, isn't it?
They do look a bit like when they screw their faces up just right, but Mark has a bit of a gap in his front teeth. 
If they ever did a "Kids In The Hall: Canadian Blockbuster" movie, they could cast Jim Carrey as Mark McKinney. Who'd play the rest of the boys?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 people!! 

Barneys G13-Haze week 10 of flower!
420 Entry!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 everyone!!!!! Here are some pics of the tent @ 4 weeks. Starting to get Stinky.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

Well Doobie, you may be high but you still have you marbles. I found a clip that confirms it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well Doobie, you may be high but you still have you marbles. I found a clip that confirms it.


 
"_May_"? 
*May* be high?

It's 420, I've got a tray of good weed, a 14" heavy glass beaker bong, and am watching "Amercan Dad" online through dry & bloody eyes while waiting for the UPS guy to show up.
I am *REAL* high... I'm so high *everything* is in 3-D...


----------



## indecline (Apr 20, 2011)

i hear so much about G-13, what am i missing? is it a strain or a seedbank or both?


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 20, 2011)

strain good one


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

indecline said:


> i hear so much about G-13, what am i missing? is it a strain or a seedbank or both?


 G-13 is a strain, G-13 labs is a seedbank


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think when the strain first came around people hyped it up so much because of the movie "American Beauty". I know there are some good crosses of it though.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Happy 420 people!!
> 
> Barneys G13-Haze week 10 of flower!


sweet jesus that g13 haze is a beaut! What seedbank was it from?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 20, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> sweet jesus that g12 haze is a beaut! What seedbank was it from?


Barneys farm mate!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

OKAY, so I MAY HAVE SMOKED A 42 GRAM JOINT TODAY, AND COPIOUS QUANTITIES OF BONGS, ETC, BUT IT IS DEFINITELY 420 TODAY (THE DAY OF CULTURE THAT THE MARIJUANA MOVEMENT HAS BROUGHT TO US) AND IT IS DEFINITELY *THE DAY OF THE 420 PIC COMPETITION*....

or are you lot pulling my leg those who have asked about the competition? lol......




DST said:


> We'll let all this goofey game talk slide for the time being, seeing as its the
> 
> *420 PIC COMPETITION TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> x10
> x10





jigfresh said:


> on the beard front, I haven't used a razor in about 5 years. The thing is finally short now though... it had been down almost to my belly at one point.
> 
> And to DST - That's a great joint... loving the backdrop for the pictures. It's nice to see all the stickers. And also... what is this competition you speak of? Are you referring to the one we had a few weeks ago. I think you might be confused bru. Whodat won that one.
> 
> Have a good 420, 600! peace


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2011)

Here are my entries:





Happy 420 to the 600 fam!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

And for anyone failing to see the 420 - 42g joint we smoked today (you need to change to max quotes per page for starters, lol) Here is a better perspective.

And we all had out own special filters to smoke with.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2011)

Those are the 2 NYPD girls that got spluffed for the breeding section of our wonderful club BTW. One is completely stuffed with seeds after spending the night in a bag with the NYPD stud and the other was successfully spluffed on one side only with jizz from the Papaya stud via a makeup brush of the wifey's, lol. I can't wait to harves tthe seeds from these two...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> And for anyone failing to see the 420 - 42g joint we smoked today (you need to change to max quotes per page for starters, lol) Here is a better perspective.
> 
> And we all had out own special filters to smoke with.


 
You're "fekkin" crazy! As you'd say, bru.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> And for anyone failing to see the 420 - 42g joint we smoked today (you need to change to max quotes per page for starters, lol) Here is a better perspective.
> 
> And we all had out own special filters to smoke with.


how did it smoke, how long did it take and how many ppl chuffin on it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> And for anyone failing to see the 420 - 42g joint we smoked today (you need to change to max quotes per page for starters, lol) Here is a better perspective.
> 
> And we all had out own special filters to smoke with.


Wow.....................................


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

*Happy 420 EDT!!! x 10*


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

Mr West, there were 30 tips made for the joint. It was smoked in just under 50 minutes. I seemed to keep getting it passed back a lot, lol. It burnt reasonably well until people started puffing it like crazy, then it burnt a bit down the side, was rectified and then again until it sorted itself and was okay. Mix of Casey Jones, Strawberry Sour Diesel, Chiesel, and something else...

the joint in action...rest on my thread.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

cool im on the casey tonight lol tho i did have an engineers dream blunt earlier b4 the princess got home lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> how did it smoke, how long did it take and how many ppl chuffin on it lol


And how many expired part way through it?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2011)

Todays Treat, Master Kush.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 20, 2011)

*4/20*

Heres my entry ...




The cheese...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, I can't wait anymore, I have to get this in. As you guys know I like my photos and this one I'm pretty proud of. Just as the one above, the shot is 100% unedited, only converted from RAW to JPEG and that's it. It's accomplished in the dark with only a single florescent bulb, filtered by a kerchief, sitting about 3 ft above the plant and a black background. The camera's mounted and the shutter set to stay open for a full second. And, ta da, who needs PS.

http://ojosays.deviantart.com/#/d3eggyk 



Cheers 600!
Duchie


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2011)

OH man, soo baked  I'll just upload pics as I smoke


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Green Dream





Northern Skunk (GD Spluffed)










Northern Skunk (Red Kush Spluffed)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 600 watters. 5 minutes away from a fat ass DOG spliff woof woof!!!!  1BMM


----------



## bajafox (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy shit!! Awesome pics!!!! Happy 420 everyone, wish I could rep some of you posting up these pics but I gotta spread it around...

Just had some Sour Diesel, G13 cross and Power Skunk this morning, along with 2 24oz Bud Lights


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

steamy heeed, shwally ho!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> steamy heeed, shwally ho!


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~i
I concure Mr. West 

See my smilie smoking a J.

edit- fail lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Club 600 have a blast on this 420! i need to be at a concert getting blowed not in no cheep chairs or hard ass benches but on the grass outdoors and trully blowed out my brains!!!Peace.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish I could get baked today but still don't know about the job and need to keep my eye on the prize. I'm home with my son too who's sick so no smokey smokey for me


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Brethren and fellow pot heads!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I wish I could get baked today but still don't know about the job and need to keep my eye on the prize. I'm home with my son too who's sick so no smokey smokey for me


I feel your pain, i think my boy is getting sick too.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I wish I could get baked today but still don't know about the job and need to keep my eye on the prize. I'm home with my son too who's sick so no smokey smokey for me


And who say's that stoners priorities are not in order!! Legalize it!!!! "It's my herb and i want it now" Hey righon Dez hope the young'n gets well soon bro and dont worry i'll blow two for you!! Because fam is always first and formost..Peace


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I feel your pain, i think my boy is getting sick too.


Too bad there's no dislike button, lol. Sucks to see kids getting sick. I feel bad for them, especially if they're really young.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

*Another one for 420 ! ! !*


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

Takin care of business.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Mr West, there were 30 tips made for the joint. It was smoked in just under 50 minutes. I seemed to keep getting it passed back a lot, lol. It burnt reasonably well until people started puffing it like crazy, then it burnt a bit down the side, was rectified and then again until it sorted itself and was okay. Mix of Casey Jones, Strawberry Sour Diesel, Chiesel, and something else...
> 
> the joint in action...rest on my thread.


 Im sooo jealous, D i'll send you the Herb, you roll it up and send it back, sound like a deal


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Acapulco Gold


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok here is my entry.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;DtdMBvIqFKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtdMBvIqFKI[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 20, 2011)

Whats up fellas, Billcollector told me about this thread and I wanted to show my So Cal Hero....

*HEROJUANA OG KUSH* *(Flowering Day 57)*


Happy 420 Club 600!!! Amazing thread with some great growers and beautiful plants....



Peace All,

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

What I'm smoking on, some bomb XJ-13, thats what!







And if a picture is worth a thousand words, how many pictures is a video worth???
[video=youtube;Y-iM8BzkXE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-iM8BzkXE8[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

video is set to private....?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whats up fellas, Billcollector told me about this thread and I wanted to show my So Cal Hero....
> 
> *HEROJUANA OG KUSH* *(Flowering Day 57)*
> 
> ...


Not bad for a 6 & a 4 

She is gorgeous bro, and I CANNOT wait for her to be cured!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> video is set to private....?


I fixed it, I think ;0


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2011)

yummy


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 20, 2011)

Just got home from jail... cops raided and pulled plants today, but hey when I got home my neighbors that I thought would be dissappointed came over and rolled me a joint. 

Happy four twenty and keep growing everyone!!!...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Marlowe.....Glad you are out!


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2011)

good your home...marlowe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

Horrible news, Marlowe! 
Fuck...


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 everyone!! Here is my newest pics of my Blu Widow. It only has about a week until it gets chopped.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

That's shitty news Marlowe. Glad your neighbor came through to ease the pain a bit at least. 

Duchie


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

On 4/20, authorities raid marijuana growers

By TONY RIZZO

The Kansas City Star

More News
KCTV-5 Weather | More rain on its way to KC
Committee sends Plaza office building plan to full KC Council
KC charter school locked down as police search for gunman
Three die in fire at Rolla home
Sex offender who impersonated an officer is sentenced to life
Accused WikiLeaks informant arrives at Fort Leavenworth prison
On 4/20, authorities raid marijuana growers
Standoff ends with mans surrender
KCTV 5 Weather | Rain is likely to return on Thursday
Defendant saved from four-story leap out KCK courtroom window
Top Kansas speed limit will increase to 75 mph
Busch agrees to settlement in girlfriend's death
Missouri Senate backs 4.8 percent cut to colleges
Fire damages KC apartment building
Nixon encouraged by letter from lawmakers on dog-breeding regulations
Kansas law will let bikes drive through 'dead red' lights
No injuries, but plenty of damage from eastern Missouri storms
2009 violence threat worries Blue Valley district today
American Airlines jet diverted to KCI
Chiefs to open 2011 regular season vs. Bills at Arrowhead
Police agencies on both sides of the state line carried out a series of raids on indoor marijuana growing operations Wednesday that resulted in at least 14 arrests and the seizure of more than 900 plants, according to the Missouri Highway Patrol.

It was no coincidence that the operation  dubbed Constant Gardener  occurred on April 20, which has became a holiday for marijuana users around the world.

We wanted to celebrate with them today, said Highway Patrol Sgt. Bill Lowe.

Wednesdays operation was part of an ongoing investigation that involves law enforcement agencies covering territory from Wichita to Columbia, Lowe said.

Since 2007, more than 130 indoor growing operations have been disrupted and more than 10,000 marijuana plants have been seized.

Residences, barns, warehouses and even a motel room have been used to grow the plants, the patrol said. In some cases, entire houses were being used to grow marijuana without anyone actually residing there.

On Wednesday, officers from about 30 police agencies in eastern Kansas and western Missouri raided 20 growing operations as of early afternoon and were continuing the operation throughout the day and in the days to come, officials said.

Lowe said that drug-impaired drivers have been involved in numerous crashes and highway fatalities and that the patrol and its law enforcement partners wanted to send a message to those who promote illegal drug use.



Read more: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/04/20/2814505/authorities-raid-marijuana-growing.html#ixzz1K7CXSy5Y


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2011)

*... a few more taken this morning for the 420/600 ...*


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow Doobie they are turning out real nice.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do seeds mature after harvest???


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey CindyGrower... that's my grow you were talking about like the boys said. Check the link in my sig for the details. It's the 5 gal grow.

Here's what I got for the competition. Happy 420 yall. And nice pics to all who have uploaded. I have 7 bud shots and one titled "*Sea of Green*"


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey jig, i like the sea of green photo. That's cool.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420!!! nothing special to add to this contest so ill be sitting out. beautiful pics everyone!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like you got your reality TV shows going huh jig. Stoniest Catch. Love that Sea of Green pic man.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Do seeds mature after harvest???


I waited a week before I started my SB#2 seed and it cracked. Somewhere I read that you had to dry and cure them then someone told me you can plant them after the buds are dry so I tried it and it worked fine


----------



## bajafox (Apr 21, 2011)

She's only about 4 or 5 inches tall and under 220+w cfl. It was a freebie from Dinafem so I threw her in a small pot and let her go. I doubt she'll yield more than an 8th, lol, maybe I'll just roll a fatty with her when she's done


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a blue cheese clone that is only about that big. It will probably give me an eight too...


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

Morning guys, hope you had a good day yesterday. Marlowe, that really sux bad time but you sound quite upbeat about it!!! Police also raided the Dampkring coffeeshop yesterday. But it's standard that coffeeshops get visited once or twice a year for a weigh in and check up in Amsterdam. 
"we thought we'd celebrate it with them"....I am sorry but police are there to enforce law...but I think most of these fuckers love it, they are power trippers. When I had my grow raided many many moons ago they were walking around my house talking abotu how good it was for overtime!! c_ntz!

Anyway, on a more positive vibe, IT'S SUNNY TODAY!!!

HAve a good one, Peace, DST


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are some pics of my Root Bound Jack Herer Flowering Day 45. I got this clone from Bajafox, thanks bro, I didnt know she would get this big or I would of put her into a 5 gallon container instead of 3.5 gallon that she is in. 

View attachment 1561231View attachment 1561230View attachment 1561232

Is there a 421 Day? LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2011)

some awesome shots 600! 

Marlowe, that sucks the big one man, keep your chin up fella. one day the world at large will realise its no crime.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 21, 2011)

Well....my 420 sucked....had to take a service call and didn't get home till 6......oh well.....there's always next year!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

ARE THERE ANY MORE PICS FOR THE COMPETITION? CLOSES TODAY PACIFIC EASTERN TIME by all accounts...........


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2011)

[youtube]/v/aHN6AViJAvI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool mr west, that flick was recording while I slept last night and is now waiting for the right time to sit and watch it. That'll probably be sooner than later.

Duchie


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a reminder that the contest runs until midnight Pacific time today.




There have been some outstanding entries and I want to thank everyone who has contributed. I'm glad the decision is up to the voters.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Marlowe, sorry to hear you had to spend part (most probably) of your 420 in jail but glad to hear your back in the comforts of your home. Like other's have said, chin up brother, al will be wll as long as you keep that positive attitude.

I ended up having to take my son to urgent care yesterday afternoon when his fever spiked to 103.5 while on Children's Motrin and he doubled over in pain near his appendix. They did an initial check and then sent me to the ER where I spent the rest of the day and evening while they checked the liitle dude out. They ruled out appendicitis and said he's got Strep and a bladder infection so gave him some antibiotics, more motrin and tylenol and we got home around 11 last night. 

I'm just glad he didn't have appendicitus because he was already scared enough with not knowing what they were going to do next and thinking everything is going to hurt and stuff. I just tried not to show that I too was a little scared for him and kept reassuring him that this wasn't going to hurt and that wasn't going to hurt and sat with him in the bed holding his hand even though half the time I really didn't even know myself. It was an emotional rollercoaster that just kept on going for what felt like forever. Parenthood sucks sometimes...


I love the SOG pic you posted Jig! 

Good luck to all who entered. 

Later


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Just got home from jail... cops raided and pulled plants today, but hey when I got home my neighbors that I thought would be dissappointed came over and rolled me a joint.
> 
> Happy four twenty and keep growing everyone!!!...


That is some shitty friggin 420 news man. Sorry to hear it. How'd they find ya?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 21, 2011)

not sure if it's to late but here's 1 of my favs she's a Durban Poison.


----------



## ataxia (Apr 21, 2011)

just a few snaps of whiteberry


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2011)

Shitty, Dez. Hope the little guy is doing better!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2011)

Ayo Marlowe i hope all is well with you. i have had more than a few run ins wit da cops man. i hope mentally it aint gettin to youy. any word on who the snitch is, shit like that dont happen by itself. this coming from someone who just got robbed at gunpoint in my own house for my shit. now that im in a new state i knowq one thing SECURITY FIRST bruh. i hope u bounce back n i hope shit goes well for you in court.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2011)

and DEZ i hope the lil racer is ok! i know how draining it can be worrying and caring for children as well. keep your head up


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Hey Marlowe, sorry to hear you had to spend part (most probably) of your 420 in jail but glad to hear your back in the comforts of your home. Like other's have said, chin up brother, al will be wll as long as you keep that positive attitude.
> 
> I ended up having to take my son to urgent care yesterday afternoon when his fever spiked to 103.5 while on Children's Motrin and he doubled over in pain near his appendix. They did an initial check and then sent me to the ER where I spent the rest of the day and evening while they checked the liitle dude out. They ruled out appendicitis and said he's got Strep and a bladder infection so gave him some antibiotics, more motrin and tylenol and we got home around 11 last night.
> 
> ...


So No charges have been made yet... they pfi me (pending further investigation)... Lawyer said Ill get 2 years probation and charges will be dropped...

I see Colorado or Cali in my crystal ball... It would be pretty funny to transfer my probation to a cool state and grow on probation...


----------



## bajafox (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Marlowe, fyi, I have a friend currently serving probation for growing here in California and he's not allowed anywhere near it, let alone grow it. Just a heads up, might wanna look more into it if you are seriously considering.

Good luck with your case


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> So No charges have been made yet... they pfi me (pending further investigation)... Lawyer said Ill get 2 years probation and charges will be dropped...
> 
> I see Colorado or Cali in my crystal ball... It would be pretty funny to transfer my probation to a cool state and grow on probation...


Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 21, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Hey Marlowe, fyi, I have a friend currently serving probation for growing here in California and he's not allowed anywhere near it, let alone grow it. Just a heads up, might wanna look more into it if you are seriously considering.
> 
> Good luck with your case


I have family that works at Abundant Life Healing in Boulder and since this happened we have been corresponding by email and he just got a guy from Kansas that got caught growing a card in less than two weeks and when the probation was transferred he got off 2 months later and is now growing again...

Just gonna have reacquire all new equipment... they took everything except a few pieces of hydroton


----------



## Marlowe (Apr 21, 2011)

Hers my 420 entry...
Pissed off and Stoned as Hell... Ha... Ugly motherfkr!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a question for you DWC growers, if there are any here. Have you ever noticed that a plant will drink its entire res overnight if you forget to plug the airstone in...??? I mean completely bone dry, and that doesnt happen on a normal basis if the airstone stays on.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2011)

maaaaan some great pics in the 6! I think Im still high from yesterday lol

Marlowe... that sucks man  very sorry to hear bro  I felt the heat down in new orleans so now Im in co... Hope everything works out for you brotha! 


Well its a nice day today  yesterday was wet and gloomy. So I'll make my way to the park with my dog and a few bowls...

 peeps.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

Good luck with what ever you decide Marlowe.

Dez, I hope things are ok with the yer lad. Scary stuff bru.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a question for you DWC growers, if there are any here. Have you ever noticed that a plant will drink its entire res overnight if you forget to plug the airstone in...??? I mean completely bone dry, and that doesnt happen on a normal basis if the airstone stays on.


Maybe since there were no bubbles she shut down and then went into HYPERDRIVE thinking suffocation and wickered everything out of her. Kind of like drowning and MIR, you flush the shit out of her and she shuts down(Droppy) and then awakes and goes into hyperdrive to wicker everything out. Its a crazy thought but it seems logic if you think about it. 

WARNING: I am stoned and I am only on my 2nd run of growing.....Please be Advised. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a question for you DWC growers, if there are any here. Have you ever noticed that a plant will drink its entire res overnight if you forget to plug the airstone in...??? I mean completely bone dry, and that doesnt happen on a normal basis if the airstone stays on.


Don't know about that. Not saying it didn't happen, but in my experience the plants drink less when the airpump isn't on. Not much less, but a little. I would suspect a leak in the tank if that happened, but you probably would have noticed a wet floor.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Don't know about that. Not saying it didn't happen, but in my experience the plants drink less when the airpump isn't on. Not much less, but a little. I would suspect a leak in the tank if that happened, but you probably would have noticed a wet floor.


Thats the thing, it has happened to me a couple of times now, with two different strains, at two different times. I know she had a whole tank when i put her away, just forgot to plug the airpump back in. Woke up this morning, and her bucket was completely dry...


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Harvested some more Blueberry Gum yesterday on 420!!! Always a treat!!!*

























*
Such a lovely lady!!! Not the biggest yielder, although a really long veg could prob get bigger yields. There is another pheno ive had and it is a nice yielder with and even better stone, just not as pretty!!*


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 21, 2011)

in my world pritty is not always functional, goes for women, plants, dogs etc... lmao
but that was some nice coloring on that BG


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

Swamp that is a beautiful harvest, congrats!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 21, 2011)

ok guys i was bs ing at the hydro shop and the guy told me that 4 plants is way to many under a 600 watt seriously i have done 6 plants under a 250 with little more than qp dried wieght how many plants do u think is healthy for a 600 watt hortilux bulb


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2011)

i like what DST says: how long is a piece of string?

All depends on how you are growing. If you veg plants to be 6 feet tall and take up nearly a bedroom, I would say that they hydro guy was spot on, 4 of those would be too much for a 600w. However, if you are doing 12/12 from seed like a couple peeps on this thread do (with much success) then running 12 plants under one 600 works and your hydro guy is full of shit.

hope that helps.

Also... going back a while, my beard grows like a yo-yo. Started from nothing and got to be very long, now it has gone back to nearly it's original state. But seriously I used scissors, was just saying never a razor to the skin.

And finally does anyone know around how much herb a small mason jar will hold? I'm trying to guess my yeild before it's dry and I think I'll have 9 or 10 small mason jars full of pretty dense herb.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

hydro shop guys can be funny.....just because you are a mechanic, doesn't make you a good race driver!



lthopkins said:


> ok guys i was bs ing at the hydro shop and the guy told me that 4 plants is way to many under a 600 watt seriously i have done 6 plants under a 250 with little more than qp dried wieght how many plants do u think is healthy for a 600 watt hortilux bulb


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok guys i was bs ing at the hydro shop and the guy told me that 4 plants is way to many under a 600 watt seriously i have done 6 plants under a 250 with little more than qp dried wieght how many plants do u think is healthy for a 600 watt hortilux bulb


Yeah I would take everything he says cautiously. A generalization like that really says that he's inexperienced. Too many variAbles involved to determine how many plants will work under a 600. 

Maybe he's just trying to upsell you into a a 600 dollar 1000 wAtt setup lol


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Oooh the cheek of him, a 1k watter you say!!!! Suits you sir!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

My first successful breeding attempt


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

whats the cross bill?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

my 5 legal outdoor girls....lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for the newb Q guys but how does the 420 comp work? how do you vote for your fave?  lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

I belive there will be another thred with the finalists and a pole.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning 600. Happy Good hang a man by a wooden cross til he dies and celebrate Friday!

Way to go Bill. I pulled my first real seeds off too on 420. Here's my Jack Hammer X Jack Hammer I've been trying for all this time. Now I will have some more whenever I want some, to do whatever I want with. Well, moving on!



Here's a shot of the original 10 from Sannie. 


Duchie


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

How many do you think you got Duchie? Im lookin at around 300 or so


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, not near that many. I only brushed about 6 small lower buds, twice, a week apart. I got a dozen out of these three, maybe a bit better the next round. I've got a bunch of other seeds I've been picking off my Jack Hammer and WW's, and now I see one on my Extrema, and I haven't brushed them. They're only here and there and only on the bud surface, usually around the tips. There's a possibility they were hit with hermi, because I pulled a wee reject out that was hermying out of my tent last week, but I highly doubt it. Most likely they caught some of the Extrema or Afghani males I had in my closet nearby. Seed are very different looking, more like what my WW's were, very plain and light colored with little or no striping. Kinda like a surprise bag!

How much did you polinate?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh, not near that many. I only brushed about 6 small lower buds, twice, a week apart. I got a dozen out of these three, maybe a bit better the next round. I've got a bunch of other seeds I've been picking off my Jack Hammer and WW's, and now I see one on my Extrema, and I haven't brushed them. They're only here and there and only on the bud surface, usually around the tips. There's a possibility they were hit with hermi, because I pulled a wee reject out that was hermying out of my tent last week, but I highly doubt it. Most likely they caught some of the Extrema or Afghani males I had in my closet nearby. Seed are very different looking, more like what my WW's were, very plain and light colored with little or no striping. Kinda like a surprise bag!
> 
> How much did you polinate?


Pretty much the whole plant, it's the Northen skunk mom I pollinated, with the Red Kush pollen, I cut one of her "fingers" and thats the pic of the seeds i got from it, from a branch about the size of my middle finger, she still has 8 fingers left


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

Right on! They look great and that striping on them is pretty intense eh (huh)?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, quiet morning. Well, Duchies off to make his mark on the democratic process in the first advanced poll that opened about 10 mins ago. Hopefully to send a united shot aimed directly at our cockily fearless leader. And, this is a pot forum so I'll just stop there. 

Have a good one all.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 22, 2011)

well said though....u may stop there but i think every one here can finish that sentence for them self...well effin said


duchieman said:


> Wow, quiet morning. Well, Duchies off to make his mark on the democratic process in the first advanced poll that opened about 10 mins ago. Hopefully to send a united shot aimed directly at our cockily fearless leader. And, this is a pot forum so I'll just stop there.
> 
> Have a good one all.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning 600!!
I slept well last night for a change and feel great today.


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 22, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Yeah I would take everything he says cautiously. A generalization like that really says that he's inexperienced. Too many variAbles involved to determine how many plants will work under a 600.
> 
> Maybe he's just trying to upsell you into a a 600 dollar 1000 wAtt setup lol


 no he was just a guy there not salesman and i vedge mine till a foot foot n half tall and then flip to 12/12 so i dnt c why a 600 wouldnt work in his mind ,,,, if i did 6 under a 250 ,, ime shure i can get a good yield of a 600 and four plants and ime in a 4x4x8 tent


----------



## lthopkins (Apr 22, 2011)

and the guy at my hydro shop is a legal grower and knows i am he helps alot ,,,and when i am in there its funny he wnt take u straight to advanced nutes or expensive stuff the first question he will ask is what do u wnt to spend,,he pushes alot of genral hydroponics 3 part nute program,,, dnt get me wrong if u wnt to spend alot he will push expensive stuff but he is all about the growers needs and not selling high dollar stuff he is all about what u wnt not what he wnts u to use


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2011)

been tranplanting all day.......time for a chill....


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2011)

That is nearly the same size as my cab and I like to do 4-5 depending on size. 4 is ideal but lately I've been training extensively for an even canopy and just packing the box full. I'd say with plants that size you'll be fine but some strains stretch pretty significantly. I've had some sativas that stretch like 400-500%, just ridiculous. The max height I like at harvest is about 24" but I prefer them shorter yet  That gives me max light penetration.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes for my son. It is appreciated and he's doing well. I made him go back to school today since it's been over 24 hours since he's had a fever and he seemed good.

Who was it out of my 600 brethren that was talking to me about street bikes a while back? I know one of you guys has a CBR1000RR and I have a few questions about a different bike that you should know about. I know dirtbikes like I know my own weenie, lol. Streetbikes I'm not as familiar with and am looking at a couple that I'd like to get an opinion on. You'll know of it for sure based on comments you made before. 

PM me so I'll get the notification on my phone. I'm heading out now to check one out.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 22, 2011)

genuity said:


> been tranplanting all day.......time for a chill....


 
Love the colors on that piece!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking bubbly GEN 

Man you 600ers make me laugh every time lol 
Sorry but Im having computer issues again so I wont be posting too often... Will try to check in though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 22, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok guys i was bs ing at the hydro shop and the guy told me that 4 plants is way to many under a 600 watt seriously i have done 6 plants under a 250 with little more than qp dried wieght how many plants do u think is healthy for a 600 watt hortilux bulb


I run a 6x6x6 tent with two 600 watt hoods, i have had as many as 44 plants at a time in 2 gallon pots. Currently i have 32 going and its working out well.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning 600. Happy Good hang a man by a wooden cross til he dies and celebrate Friday!


hahahahahahaha, thank you Duchie, I need to dry my eyes, (thankfully that's all)

Happy Friday indeed.

Peace and hot cross buns,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2011)

DST said:


> hahahahahahaha, thank you Duchie, I need to dry my eyes, (thankfully that's all)
> 
> Happy Friday indeed.
> 
> ...


lol.... do you know what you get when you pour scalding water down a rabbit hole?

Hot cross bunnies

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

hehehe, kind of reminds me of Monty Python...killer bunnies!!!


jigfresh said:


> lol.... do you know what you get when you pour scalding water down a rabbit hole?
> 
> Hot cross bunnies
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I hope I didn't offend anyone here. I was concerned about it after I posted it. Anyway, I was thinking of harvesting my Jack Hammer today but I'm worried that with my luck when I check on it on Monday it won't be there.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well I hope I didn't offend anyone here. I was concerned about it after I posted it. Anyway, I was thinking of harvesting my Jack Hammer today but I'm worried that with my luck when I check on it on Monday it won't be there.


oh my word, plants escaping???


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

nah cause hell smoke it all


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2011)

There has been an unanimous decision by the judges to take a stoners holiday and figure it out later. Stay tuned for futher results.



cof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

It was an Easter joke guys. Cutting her down on Good Friday to find her gone after 3 days?...get it? Oh brother, tough crowd.


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

Classic and stylish >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

what was that...? huh? oh, my skins, there they are!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Bill, here's a shot of those babies you were asking to see. Gentleman, the new addition to the Top, via another gracious fairy, Sourberry Sour Diesel X Blueberry ladies. That's all I know of them so far but I've seen pics and I think I will be cloning some of these.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Jig man. I told your joke to my 16 year old daughter and she really really cringed. It was great!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 22, 2011)

Whats good 600 peeps. Been on a hiatous of sorts since the harvest. A long time aquaintance of mine is doing some tattling so to be safe from that pussy ass BITCH!!! i have gone legit. For some reason the midwest seems to be under an intense crackdown on MJ. Everyday theres new storys flying of 420 raids and the like. It really urkes me that almost no attention at all is giving to the herion trade and the numerous death almost daily, instead they want to destroy happy peaceful pot smokers lives. 

So im patiently awaiting the donut eating pigs armed with a snitches account of what he supposedly saw, and heres their big bust they are hoping for hahahah FUCK THE POLICE!!!



Here we have 3 diffrent varieties of Tomatoes. Bradley Pink, Black Krem, An exotic variety from somewehere the TT. And some VSRP Very special red peppers. 

The Clones 

Some Dank Ass Bradley Pink Tomatoes To slow for me piggies hahaha. 


Some cured up Timewarp goes down real good with some Sam Smiths organic hard apple cider MMMMMM.

All said i am feeling actually quite relieved for the first time in 4 years. Got me enough smoke to last all year and the outdoor is crackin like a mofo. 

Badman wins hahaha peace brothers and sisters 1BMM


----------



## indecline (Apr 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> There has been an unanimous decision by the judges to take a stoners holiday and figure it out later. Stay tuned for futher results.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


so i still have time to get my photos in? i just started chopping my 7 footers, well i chopped one of the smallest and one of my exodus cheese, crazy how different a soil bud and a hydro bud are to trim, i was baked and couldnt decide which was better to work with.

im trying to isolate my biggest plant for a decent photo (hopefully) didnt think i would have time to get the pics up, ill have some for you boys in about 10-12 hours.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2011)

indecline said:


> so i still have time to get my photos in? i just started chopping my 7 footers, well i chopped one of the smallest and one of my exodus cheese, crazy how different a soil bud and a hydro bud are to trim, i was baked and couldnt decide which was better to work with.
> 
> im trying to isolate my biggest plant for a decent photo (hopefully) didnt think i would have time to get the pics up, ill have some for you boys in about 10-12 hours.


Unfortunately the contest closed at midnight 4-21 Pacific time.

 
cof


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys, the shnizz that is getting grown on this here little old thread is some of the whackiest greenery around. Not more than a week ago I had someone from Spain who has a shop chewing me arm about some of the smoke I had (various DPQ's Engineers Dream, Bleeseberry, blah blah, and talking in anticipation of other strains coming through - the word is out!). I got very good response I felt from another crew of boys with a seed company already going with entries into various cups. And I know pictures are always hard to tell 100%, but unless you are a "no seeing dank mofo", then the sticky that gets thrown up here is as good if not better than what I see on a daily over here.

I think our Thread of late has been held together by some solid people who take time out of their lives to make sure that everyone knows that they are out there, and that they are thinking about us, and vice versa!! Think about that for a minute, that is mad, but it is wonderful and fills me full of joy. A lot of people who started with the 600 are no longer with us (although some creep, and some are still on RIU - I see you, lol) but I have got true love for everyone who has taken time to post on this thread, and even to those who try and be a bit off tone, or don't always get the vibe straight away, you are still adding to this family and making it grow stronger.

Thanks again for everything, and thanks to RIU for giving us the portal to do this on.

Happy growing.

DST


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

a possible amnesty for easter?


curious old fart said:


> Unfortunately the contest closed at midnight 4-21 Pacific time.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

greetings fellow rodger 600 watters  been a while lol. hope u have a great weekend everyone, just making some canna butter 

Las 

edit *cough* nice comment big D


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy growing bro D! Im a proud 600 member  

 600!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

hi gents, just rolling a bed timer, heri with a twist of dark gooey. been on the piddle since 2 oclock this afternoon (free booze in the Porsche bar, lol) checking phat shiney cars and even phater camel toes, lol. Spliffs up!

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2011)

DST said:


> a possible amnesty for easter?


Why not.
Open it till midnight tonight?

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Bill, here's a shot of those babies you were asking to see. Gentleman, the new addition to the Top, via another gracious fairy, Sourberry Sour Diesel X Blueberry ladies. That's all I know of them so far but I've seen pics and I think I will be cloning some of these.
> 
> View attachment 1563897


everyone of them has been female that has been germed.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 22, 2011)

Still a proud 600 watter here  Cheers D and 600 fam!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

sunday, gives us longer to get stoned and sit back, hahahahaa, up to you chief. 



curious old fart said:


> Why not.
> Open it till midnight tonight?
> 
> 
> cof


.....okay guys, I am signing out, bedtime is calling and my potting shed is needing visited with my friend heri...nighty night everyone

Peace out, DST


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Bill, here's a shot of those babies you were asking to see. Gentleman, the new addition to the Top, via another gracious fairy, Sourberry Sour Diesel X Blueberry ladies. That's all I know of them so far but I've seen pics and I think I will be cloning some of these.
> 
> View attachment 1563897


Yo Dutchie, here are those Sour Diesel x Blueberry in my 1st ever DWC. Those seeds you have came from the same batch of this plant!!!! 

My 1st DWC Grow (Sour Diesel x Blueberry) a.k.a "MamaDude". I named them after my late mother's nickname. She was a Pot smoking queen until cancer took over. She purchased my 1st seed ever from Attitude and I started growing for her to help with the cancer but she passed. This plant was a clipping that broke off the original one I have in soil. I dropped a plant on top of it and it broke have the plant off. I hope you enjoy the seeds....

*MamaDude (DWC Grow Day 21 Flowering)*



She like to eat a lot so make sure you work her out, I always go a couple of rounds with her......



Here is my *Herojuana OG Kush* *Drowning*!!!! Anyone ever try drowning a plant to finish them off?



@ DST, you got a epic thread and club bro! I am honored to be here, GREAT WORK!!!!

Peace All

BKB


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2011)

DST said:


> sunday, gives us longer to get stoned and sit back, hahahahaa, up to you chief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, we'll leave the contest open until midnight 4-24 Pacific (Saturday Night)


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 22, 2011)

well then i may have to put something together haha!


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 22, 2011)

Ordered my C.A.P. Co2 setup today...let the good times roll!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Ordered my C.A.P. Co2 setup today...let the good times roll!!!


I want that!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2011)

She's almost ready to come down 

PPP at 54 days. 

View attachment 1564304


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 22, 2011)

Flagrant copy from my journal peeps 

Man im such a slacker lol sorry for the wait.

These pics were taken on 420... lets see what I have,

ak























Sour D
















?purp

















ISS






and the babies today.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome cola!


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2011)

sour d and nutrageous.......mmmmmm
both by them self are too good..


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 22, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Awesome cola!


 thanks broham  


genuity said:


> sour d and nutrageous.......mmmmmm
> both by them self are too good..


lol yeah they go good together  Im gonna breed a chocolate candy crunch kush... yum lol


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

chocolate kandy crunch kush??? sounds like a breakfast cereal, lol. Morning peeps! Nice pics and goot to hear and see that there will be new entries to judge 

And Bekindbud, what is your art? Muay Thai?

Have a nice Saturday

Peace, DST


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

DST said:


> chocolate kandy crunch kush??? sounds like a breakfast cereal, lol. Morning peeps! Nice pics and goot to hear and see that there will be new entries to judge
> 
> And Bekindbud, what is your art? Muay Thai?
> 
> ...


No art here bro....more like a old fart! I am too old to be scrapping....I actually got them from my neighbor when she was moving, I rolled her a joint and she gave me the gloves and a NBA Basketball...The power of bud is amazing.

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Apr 23, 2011)

Good morning guys. Another proud 600 member here! Run across this thread pretty much from the start, almost a year ago, and I can't believe it hasn't been that yet, and I'm certain it saved me a lot of grief and heartache by getting all the friendly helpful advice I need all in one place. ( My god it's sounding like a Home Depot ad) And I've gotten to know and network with some pretty cool Cats. Thanks again D for keeping it going like you do. 

bekindbud. Great time for me to say hi and welcome you. Bill's a good guy and you sound like one too. Being a KISS ARMY member you can't be all that bad  Thanks for posting that pic for me and filling me in a bit on these, and my condolences on the loss of your mom. With a nickname like that I bet she was a blast. I'm still a little puzzled though on where these seed came from. What I get is that you have the mother of this pictured DWC plant in soil and that the seeds the mother came from are the same batch that these are? Did you breed them? Just curious is all. I'm not big on mysteries.

I think maybe I should go grab a couple of last shot's of Jackie. She doesn't have much time left and seeing that we have an extension on the contest then maybe I'll do that sooner than later, even if just for the sake of PRON!

Cheers Dudes, 
Duchie


----------



## indecline (Apr 23, 2011)

just started chopping, urgh, 3 months of waiting makes you forget what a ballache it all is.
45 wet ounces so far, very strange when your chopping soil and hydro plants. the difference is huge.

i need a brake for a few hours while my blistered thumbs heal before i go at it again. im working my way up to the biggest ones, cant get to them to take a photo yet, and its all just collapsed, im going to have to tie her to the ceiling to get an upright photo oh her. ill be back.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning guys. Another proud 600 member here! Run across this thread pretty much from the start, almost a year ago, and I can't believe it hasn't been that yet, and I'm certain it saved me a lot of grief and heartache by getting all the friendly helpful advice I need all in one place. ( My god it's sounding like a Home Depot ad) And I've gotten to know and network with some pretty cool Cats. Thanks again D for keeping it going like you do.
> 
> bekindbud. Great time for me to say hi and welcome you. Bill's a good guy and you sound like one too. Being a KISS ARMY member you can't be all that bad  Thanks for posting that pic for me and filling me in a bit on these, and my condolences on the loss of your mom. With a nickname like that I bet she was a blast. I'm still a little puzzled though on where these seed came from. What I get is that you have the mother of this pictured DWC plant in soil and that the seeds the mother came from are the same batch that these are? Did you breed them? Just curious is all. I'm not big on mysteries.
> 
> ...


Dutchie, thanks for the welcome, I appreciate it. BC is like fam to me, he really helped me get through my tough times.....My 1st concert I went to was KISS in 1979 at Madison Square Garden. Yeah I am old...LOL My mom purchased my 1st seeds ever to start growing because she was sick thats why I got into growing which was last September. 

Now the Sour Diesel x Blueberry seeds are from my neighbor who had access to a grower who bred them. He gave us a bunch of bud from his breeding plant and there were seeds inside so I saved them all. I am still trying to learn everything about the seeds. 

CLUB 600 Family really knows how to welcome newcomers, thanks....

"EDIT" can someone explain "PRON" real quick please?

Peace

BKB


----------



## indecline (Apr 23, 2011)

just chopped the 7 footer.
40 ounces wet from one plant. and thats under one light 4 weeks veg from seed, 9 plants total under that light. couldnt believe it. my fingers hurt lol.
ill get photos us soon as i can might not be today though. and the sad part is, i couldnt clone her, every clone i took from her died, shame.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 23, 2011)

pron or pr0n is porn..lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 23, 2011)

indecline said:


> just chopped the 7 footer.
> 40 ounces wet from one plant. and thats under one light 4 weeks veg from seed, 9 plants total under that light. couldnt believe it. my fingers hurt lol.
> ill get photos us soon as i can might not be today though. and the sad part is, i couldnt clone her, every clone i took from her died, shame.


That would take me 6 months!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 23, 2011)

I believe Wallynutter started pr0n in here. Its just bud porn / pics of our ladies  equipment pr0n lol pretty much just pics showing off what you got 

I wonder what happened to ol' wally???


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I believe Wallynutter started pr0n in here. Its just bud porn / pics of our ladies  equipment pr0n lol pretty much just pics showing off what you got
> 
> I wonder what happened to ol' wally???


Asylum was calling


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

I think Wally went a bit barmy army, then got into a bit of trouble and had to start behaving himself...if I remember correctly, I believe a place of infirm minds was involved along the way...to much fasting and taking mushrooms probably, j/k. But he came back and said he was cool but wouldn't be around, I think!?!? Anyhoo, hope he is ok, the crazy little dude.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Asylum was calling


yup, my memory was correct.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Asylum was calling


thats sad... if its true... I know crazy people all to well.


----------



## indecline (Apr 23, 2011)

well all done and dusted, 12 plants wet yield is 3750grams. so if i lose 75 percent that SHOULD be 937.5grams or about 33.5 ounces
i hope it will be a kilo.
thats crazy, to me anyway.i was only expecting 24 ounces max. 2 600 watts over 12 plants, 4 weeks veg from seed.
i didnt realise how awesome hydro is. the buds are a lot larger, "fresher" and frosty in hydro. 

im baked.(G-13 pineapple express)

too baked to upload photos, ill do it first thing in the am.
peace.


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 23, 2011)

Way to go indecline. That sounds like a great harvest.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 23, 2011)

420 late entry

















































and our good ole buddy RED EYE!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 23, 2011)

stinky ol' red eye! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> stinky ol' red eye! lol


Or "Frosty The Budman"


(**edit:* _or "The Abominable Budman"_)


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Red Kush #2 Day 17 12/12 ( Krome's The White x OGK x Lemon pheno Chem)


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter 600 Watters!!!!!! Keep it chocolatey!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

Taproot already sprouted, inside the calyx


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone... Only thing better would have been getting work off Monday right...lol? Anyway, I think I found the Serious seeds Chronic mother I've been looking for. I also found a pretty decent blue cheese mother. They Red Dragon is turning crazy colors probably because of the temp changes in my room (not a perfect climate), but the other plants aren't changing colors so that shows they are prone to changing colors... Anyway, heres some pics. The big lookin cola is the chronic pheno/new mother (smells really sweet. They blue cheese pheno looks to be a decent producer (they are all very tiny, obious by the chap stick/lighter. ), and the Red dragon looks to be more Kush than Haze... Hope this makes sense. I'm really crunk right now hahaha. 

Happy easter!

BB blue cheese
BF Red Dragon
SS Chronic


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

blistex yummy lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

hahaha ... I need it after drinking/smokin.

Also, I have like 35 plants that small so it adds up.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

RIU is like an old car sometimes, you got to know how to get it going! Then know how to get it in gear, ffs, I think it runs of fully leaded petrol sometimes. Uploading pics, okay, so the Uploader doesn't work and you need to use Basic Uploader, now the basic uploader doesn't work unless you upload a max of 3 pics at a time...come on, what the fek is going on, lol. Back to the sun I think.


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

I found google chrome works fine for uploading pics. This firefox is rubbish


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

bug on fence


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you eat it?

I wish I kept food in my house 

Good thing tomorrow we will have plenty of food around.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

anyone here spray with neem as a preventative or you never had bugs?


----------



## ghb (Apr 24, 2011)

i use pure neem and i can say it works, well for about 4-5 weeks anyway.

i spray them about 10 days in to flowering, after that i would be scared to say anything on to buds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 24, 2011)

i musty be the only person that aint scared to spray neem on the buds. for me it doesnt bother at all in flowering. but i mist em with water b4 chop to.(never hasd mold or mildew) 



Nice pic Westy, love the lines of the fence and those apt's look eerily familiar.


----------



## indecline (Apr 24, 2011)

so here we go.
is this crazy or is this normal for hydro? 4 weeks veg from seed remember. 
these were a couple of the plants we chopped, 40 ounces wet each of the biggest 2. went through a few pairs of scissors and plasters covering up my blisters lol. sorry about the quality.


----------



## fatality (Apr 24, 2011)

7 week veg WR, topped once at 4 weeks now 5 weeks in flower..... under a 600 hortilux


----------



## fatality (Apr 24, 2011)

nasty, i need to get a new camera to do these gals more justice. oh well, another reason for me to get drunk today..... got the stank ass-low megapixel-china mass-produced - camera blues


----------



## fatality (Apr 24, 2011)

nice plant indecline, i would top that mofo next time, more intensity of light for all


----------



## indecline (Apr 24, 2011)

fatality said:


> nice plant indecline, i would top that mofo next time, more intensity of light for all


yeah deffo. it was only 12inches when i flipped so i didnt think it would be an issue. i was wrong. never seen growth like it. at first i though it would be crappy and have a little bud on each branch, 
when grown in hydro does it lose 75 percent of the weight still when dry? or does it lose more than it would in soil? first shot at hydro so im not sure what to expect. tell you what though the buds look so much better than the soil plants, bigger and frostier. i think ive been converted lol.


i like the look of yours, im setting up a perpetual in 4 1.2m tents. i aim for 6 plants under each 600. i would love to get plants like yours, would be nice and snug in a tent. good work.


----------



## fatality (Apr 24, 2011)

indecline said:


> yeah deffo. it was only 12inches when i flipped so i didnt think it would be an issue. i was wrong. never seen growth like it. at first i though it would be crappy and have a little bud on each branch,
> when grown in hydro does it lose 75 percent of the weight still when dry? or does it lose more than it would in soil? first shot at hydro so im not sure what to expect. tell you what though the buds look so much better than the soil plants, bigger and frostier. i think ive been converted lol.
> 
> 
> i like the look of yours, im setting up a perpetual in 4 1.2m tents. i aim for 6 plants under each 600. i would love to get plants like yours, would be nice and snug in a tent. good work.


 you will man, just gotta veg them fuckers for longer, and make sure to keep em tied down, it's all about light intensity, the more, the better. but yea, hydro should give you more yield with less flowering time ( a couple weeks or so) opposed to soil, i just love soil though, I like gettin my dickgrippers dirty lol


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys, something to think about that I have experienced. I ran two identical clones side by side, I topped one and left the other to grow natural. Both under the same light, same pot size, same veg period, water, feed, when weighed in they were the same weight to within a gram. Now I am not saying that topping in some situations doesn't give a higher yield, but a plant produces the same quantity of product no matter how you grow it imo (given the fixed factors above - veg, pot size, strain type, lighttype, water/feed). As you know. lights on leaves are important for buds to grow big. Some may disagree, but on the experiment I ran it said otherwise. It's in my old journal I think (although I probably deleted the pics)

my twee cents for the day.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

fatality said:


> you will man, just gotta veg them fuckers for longer, and make sure to keep em tied down, it's all about light intensity, the more, the better. but yea, hydro should give you more yield with less flowering time ( a couple weeks or so) opposed to soil, i just love soil though, I like gettin my dickgrippers dirty lol


there you go, you need more veg time. More veg time = less time for flower = less harvests per year, so doesn't always yield more. All factors of production need to be taken into account, imo.


----------



## fatality (Apr 24, 2011)

you do raise a good point, but if you wanna veg for a long time the vertical height of your untopped monsters will decrease your light intensity at the bottom of them, thus diminishing your true potential yield, thats why i say the keep them fuckers low, so everything has about the same intensity


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't mean to be a dick with these comments btw, lol just throwing my opinion in. You got to remember when giving people advise that the way you do it may not always suit that other person, so you got to be accurate with analysing that persons situation before advise is given. Vegging for months on end is okay, but what if you don't have second rooms for veg areas, for example. SOG is probably a more productive method in this instance.

....christ, I think I have sun stroke, lol. Off to try and vomit up this book of growing weed that I seemed to have swallowed for lunch.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

fatality said:


> you do raise a good point, but if you wanna veg for a long time the vertical height of your untopped monsters will decrease your light intensity at the bottom of them, thus diminishing your true potential yield, thats why i say the keep them fuckers low, so everything has about the same intensity


Very true, but again you are altering one of the factors in the production so have to change one of the other elements in the grow to maximise the yield due to other factors being fixed (i.e. in indoors it is normally space and light intensity) Thinking about it, if my maths was better I am sure I could come up with an equation relating to lights, space, veg time, plant yield, etc, to assess what is the best way to grow. "Apply this equation to your grow space to maximise yield" (that would be said in one of the big booming voices that advertises things, haha)....right, back to my vodka orange....and getting on with skiing up, the tray has been in front of me for 20 minutes now.


----------



## fatality (Apr 24, 2011)

untopped WR 2 weeks veg , 2 weeks flower ///roughly


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, here we go. This is what happens when people make comments about people who don't use the multi-quote. I probably missed a page but didn't go back to see it cause I had read so many posts already when I realized it. A good many of us have our settings on max. This multi-quote is going to take up a lot of space, so get comfy and settle in for a good long, and probably boring to some, read. Just had my first sample of some blackjack, the tiny trim from the bottom of the plant that never amounts to much. So let me start my ramble by saying, DAMN, I'm gonna' cry you guys have touched my emotions in such a very deep and humble way, sniff, sniff. Hey mr west, pass one of those tissues please.



DST said:


> hydro shop guys can be funny.....just because you are a mechanic, doesn't make you a good race driver!


Hell it doesn't even make ya' a good mechanic.



lthopkins said:


> ok guys i was bs ing at the hydro shop and the guy told me that 4 plants is way to many under a 600 watt seriously i have done 6 plants under a 250 with little more than qp dried wieght how many plants do u think is healthy for a 600 watt hortilux bulb


I run two lights fourteen inches apart. I keep two plants under each light and two in between the lights for a total of six in three gallon smart pots and I consider it crowded.



DST said:


> hahahahahahaha, thank you Duchie, I need to dry my eyes, (thankfully that's all)
> 
> Happy Friday indeed.
> 
> ...


I got it and thanks for sharing duchie. It was the response to something you posted about good friday, you know the cross celebration thing that made me realize I hadn't read every post, oh well, the world will continue to turn.



duchieman said:


> It was an Easter joke guys. Cutting her down on Good Friday to find her gone after 3 days?...get it? Oh brother, tough crowd.


I got it but I liked the original description you gave of good friday. I was raised catholic and attended catholic school for nine years. It still boggles my mind about religion, I guess I'll never understand.



1badmasonman said:


> Whats good 600 peeps. Been on a hiatous of sorts since the harvest. A long time aquaintance of mine is doing some tattling so to be safe from that pussy ass BITCH!!! i have gone legit. For some reason the midwest seems to be under an intense crackdown on MJ. Everyday theres new storys flying of 420 raids and the like. It really urkes me that almost no attention at all is giving to the herion trade and the numerous death almost daily, instead they want to destroy happy peaceful pot smokers lives.
> 
> So im patiently awaiting the donut eating pigs armed with a snitches account of what he supposedly saw, and heres their big bust they are hoping for hahahah FUCK THE POLICE!!!
> 
> ...


Hello my friend, nice to see you are preparing for your visit from the po-po and I'm very happy for you that you have a stash to hold you over. Fuck em'.



DST said:


> Hey guys, the shnizz that is getting grown on this here little old thread is some of the whackiest greenery around. Not more than a week ago I had someone from Spain who has a shop chewing me arm about some of the smoke I had (various DPQ's Engineers Dream, Bleeseberry, blah blah, and talking in anticipation of other strains coming through - the word is out!). I got very good response I felt from another crew of boys with a seed company already going with entries into various cups. And I know pictures are always hard to tell 100%, but unless you are a "no seeing dank mofo", then the sticky that gets thrown up here is as good if not better than what I see on a daily over here.
> 
> I think our Thread of late has been held together by some solid people who take time out of their lives to make sure that everyone knows that they are out there, and that they are thinking about us, and vice versa!! Think about that for a minute, that is mad, but it is wonderful and fills me full of joy. A lot of people who started with the 600 are no longer with us (although some creep, and some are still on RIU - I see you, lol) but I have got true love for everyone who has taken time to post on this thread, and even to those who try and be a bit off tone, or don't always get the vibe straight away, you are still adding to this family and making it grow stronger.
> 
> ...


So this is it, this is what kicked me in the gut, very pleasantly I might add. DST, thank you. This post literally was giving me chills when I was reading it. I am so fucking proud to be a member of this family. Pardon my french but for some reason that word just seemed to fit what I am trying to get across. We have something special here boys and what makes it even better, we realize it and share it freely. Just don't come here and start swinging your dick around, you won't get a pleasant reception. I have learned much and hope I have contributed to another learning something or at least open a mind or two here to not get caught up in the 'you must' do this way of thinking about our hobby. Thanks to everyone who helps make this the best thread on RIU. Peace to all my fellow stoner brothers.



las fingerez said:


> greetings fellow rodger 600 watters  been a while lol. hope u have a great weekend everyone, just making some canna butter
> 
> Las
> 
> edit *cough* nice comment big D


and hello to you too my friend, nice to see you again, hope all is well.



whodatnation said:


> Happy growing bro D! Im a proud 600 member
> 
> 600!


Aren't we all? And if we're not, shame on you.



1badmasonman said:


> Still a proud 600 watter here  Cheers D and 600 fam!!!


amen



curious old fart said:


> okay, we'll leave the contest open until midnight 4-24 Pacific (Saturday Night)
> 
> 
> cof


a democracy that works, imagine that?



whodatnation said:


> I believe Wallynutter started pr0n in here. Its just bud porn / pics of our ladies  equipment pr0n lol pretty much just pics showing off what you got
> 
> I wonder what happened to ol' wally???


Good question, maybe he's on one of the space probes?



DST said:


> I think Wally went a bit barmy army, then got into a bit of trouble and had to start behaving himself...if I remember correctly, I believe a place of infirm minds was involved along the way...to much fasting and taking mushrooms probably, j/k. But he came back and said he was cool but wouldn't be around, I think!?!? Anyhoo, hope he is ok, the crazy little dude.


A bit? I tried to pm him a couple of times, he's gone, literally and figuratively.



whodatnation said:


> thats sad... if its true... I know crazy people all to well.


Hey! I'm a crazy people and I take offense to that statement.



DoobieBrother said:


> Or "Frosty The Budman"
> 
> 
> (**edit:* _or "The Abominable Budman"_)


Saskush.



fatality said:


> nasty, i need to get a new camera to do these gals more justice. oh well, another reason for me to get drunk today..... got the stank ass-low megapixel-china mass-produced - camera blues


And finally, I got a new camera. It hasn't helped me I'm still a shit photographer.

Peace my family.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey HeadsUp, Happy Easter bru. Hope you found yer eggs!!! Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2011)

fatality said:


> you do raise a good point, but if you wanna veg for a long time the vertical height of your untopped monsters will decrease your light intensity at the bottom of them, thus diminishing your true potential yield, thats why i say the keep them fuckers low, so everything has about the same intensity


Not if you grow vertically 



Heads Up said:


> Just don't come here and start swinging your dick around, you won't get a pleasant reception.


This is why I just swing my dick around while I'm at home alone. Quite a sight really.



Heads Up said:


> Saskush.


I love it. Saskush, hahaha.


----------



## fatality (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have enough coin to do a successfull vetical grow, believe me, if I was rich I would, but then we are talking about a few more lights for designated vertical zones aren't we, in my world we are anyway, and that is just not the style of someone who doesn't have much coin and wants the most efficent means IMO


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy easter everyone! Much love for the 600!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2011)

fatality said:


> I don't have enough coin to do a successfull vetical grow, believe me, if I was rich I would, but then we are talking about a few more lights for designated vertical zones aren't we, in my world we are anyway, and that is just not the style of someone who doesn't have much coin and wants the most efficent means IMO


I was just meaning that if you grow vertically (cheaply or baller style) the bottom of the plants will still receive a lot of light. But then again, the back of the plant is shaded like the bottom would be in flat growing. I try to take that away by trimming quite a bit.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Easter Porn...... La Con, Lifesaver, Bubba Kush, Ed R. Superbud.

View attachment 1566770View attachment 1566771View attachment 1566772View attachment 1566773View attachment 1566774


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Having done a few plants straight into 12/12 I trully believe if numbers are not an issue, this is the quickest and most effective way to produce yield in short spaces of time. And if you are buying clones then even quicker, because you miss the first couple of weeks the plant takes to grow up. And that is veretical or non vertical, horizontal, anti gravity, whatever, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2011)

good mornin/afternoon/night 600! 
HU- nice multi quote  not so hard is it? 
 to you to bro
indecline- that is a monster plant bro! hydro does seem to do the trick, but Iv yet to taste the smoke compared to soil in a controlled smoke session 

Jig- first off, lol. ok, I do think vert growing is the most efficient but a 4x4 section is probably too small for 600ds right? 


it must be easter...


----------



## anonymuss (Apr 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


>



AHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## anonymuss (Apr 24, 2011)

..HHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Easter madness is kicking in...woooohooooo, so are these bongs!!!!

whodat, my space is only 4x4 and I got a couple of 6's


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 24, 2011)

My space is a 3x3 with a 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Taproot already sprouted, inside the calyx


That's almost too pretty to germ...


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 24, 2011)

*Happy**Easter Everyone!!!! *

Just a curious question since I am very new here to the thread, How do I become a member of the 600 Club? 

*There Goes My Hero......*
I will chop in a day or two more, she is drowning nicely and dying quickly



My Easter Hash Smoke (Chocolate Hash and Sour Diesel FM)



Peace All and Be safe!

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Happy**Easter Everyone!!!! *
> 
> Just a curious question since I am very new here to the thread, How do I become a member of the 600 Club?
> 
> ...


Only requirement is posting a picture of hash in glass sitting on a picture of a girl. Seems as if you have satisfied everything. Welcome!

Almost done trimming over here. Been taking it slowly, should be done today or tomorrow. I can't wait.

EDIT: Forgot to say beautiful colors on those plants.


----------



## indecline (Apr 24, 2011)

anyone ever tried to fit one of the 9 pot wilma drip systems into a 1.2m tent?
i know on paper it should fit but im not sure about that.

and with my perpetual grow im setting up if i rrot my clones for say 2 weeks. (same tent as mothers)
then i grow for another 2 weeks will that be enough? or too much? 

its all going to be hydro. drip feed. and a a nice indica strain. again on paper it should be ok i guess. but since my last ones hit 7 foot with 4 weeks veg, im a little worried.

oh and one more thing. how do you guys clean your hydro kits? for instance the wilma systems, it all needed spraying out and scrubbing. ballache. had to drag it to the bathroom and shower the thing in bits. messy job.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

too stoned to answer all those questions, and don't know what a wilma is. lol. I am sure someone will chime in.


----------



## Luther (Apr 24, 2011)

Wilma Flintstone, wife of Fred, mother of Pebbles, cheap slut to Barney.


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 24, 2011)

Got a Cannabutter question for u folks that have made it.

I myself am just a smoker (don't get too crazy about the edibles) but my mom inlaw has a skin disorder she has been battling for years (doctors can't figure out why she gets severe rashes to the point she can't walk or sleep) and basically she has been all over trying to get help. She doesn't want to smoke bud but she is willing to try edibles. 

Sorry for the long explanation but want you guys to get an idea of the patient.

How much sweet leaves should I use per pound of butter for someone like her? I have about 3 pounds of dried trim that I haven't used so I was going to make her 5 or 6 lbs of butter and a pan of brownies. I don't want to get her so ripped that she never wants to do it again but I do want her to feel relief. 

So far I made a couple lbs but am afraid I made it too strong...I added about 4 ounces trim per pound of butter (slightly less).

Thanks guys and + rep for anyone who is willing to help.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

might be a bit strong for someone who isnt used to being stoned but for those that are able to handle it, the more the merrier haha. you may want to go with a pretty low amount for her first use like an 1.5 oz for a a lb and half of butter. a lot of butter goes into the trim and evaporates so you will loose some and end up with about of 1.5 oz for a single poound of butter.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Got a Cannabutter question for u folks that have made it.
> 
> I myself am just a smoker (don't get too crazy about the edibles) but my mom inlaw has a skin disorder she has been battling for years (doctors can't figure out why she gets severe rashes to the point she can't walk or sleep) and basically she has been all over trying to get help. She doesn't want to smoke bud but she is willing to try edibles.
> 
> ...


Instead of medibles I would suggest an oil applied directly to the affected area.

 
cof


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Instead of medibles I would suggest an oil applied directly to the affected area.
> 
> 
> cof


Sounds like something she may try. Do you have a recommended method for this type of extraction? Thanks and +rep to you and littlegrower


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

The oil is simple, cook the oil and trim in a crockpot on low overnight, then strain the trim out.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2011)

Chop your product and soak for three days in 190 proof Everclear, shake every day, squeeze and strain and allow to air dry.

 
cof


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds easy enough...did a bit of reading on it and it sounds like you can boil off the everclear too at a pretty low heat. Glad you mentioned this method. Looked into a few cases/testimonials of people using oil for skin issues and it seems like just what I am looking for. Thanks again!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Sounds easy enough...did a bit of reading on it and it sounds like you can boil off the everclear too at a pretty low heat. Glad you mentioned this method. Looked into a few cases/testimonials of people using oil for skin issues and it seems like just what I am looking for. Thanks again!


Glad I could help.
You can put a fan in front of your dish and it will evaporate is a couple of hours. 
If you use heat it must be flameless.
Other solvents and alcohols can be substituted for everclear.

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Glad I could help.
> You can put a fan in front of your dish and it will evaporate is a couple of hours.
> If you use heat it must be flameless.
> Other solvents and alcohols can be substituted for everclear.
> ...


COF isnt the end result of this method extremely sticky though? How would you rub it into the skin


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> COF isnt the end result of this method extremely sticky though? How would you rub it into the skin


I just dip my finger tip in the oil and gently rub it onto the area. it is sticky, but not tacky. more like the consistancy of a light grease. It will stain clothes.

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

I see. Sucks everclear is illegal here.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2011)

mr west has reported that 91% isopropyl alcohol is effective. Cheap and readily available at all phamacy's, wal-mart and most grocery stores.

 
cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

is this effective without getting the user high? kind of stupid question but still slightly serious haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> is this effective without getting the user high? kind of stupid question but still slightly serious haha.


You can use it as a topical without the effects of smoking or eating.

 
cof


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

Good stuff peeps, liking the chat last night on the med remedies. Hope you have a nice Happy Monday holiday.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Easter madness is kicking in...woooohooooo, so are these bongs!!!!
> 
> whodat, my space is only 4x4 and I got a couple of 6's





Dropastone said:


> My space is a 3x3 with a 600


ok then  thanks... I'll think about it but I dont want my plant number to get out of hand... stanks for the info 

On a shittier note one of my hydro girls is gone due to the stalk rotting out from the base. It was looking pretty bad and couldn't stand up so I tugged it a little and off she came... all rotten. All my fault though, I buried it too deep in the very beginning, tisk tisk but I learned. The others were not buried like this one so Im only worried about rotting roots at this point. I took out what I could without doing cereal damage. 







fail.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

oooo-er, dat is niet zo goed meneer!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2011)

I know, I think. 

no good main.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2011)

bad shit had to hoy my bairns along my mothers 5o at the door 3 times am it was stinking out side not worth the risk of losing them. so they in a differnt enviroment for the last 2 weeks say while i flush. will this make much a differnce and will i lose much???/


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Jig- first off, lol. ok, I do think vert growing is the most efficient but a 4x4 section is probably too small for 600ds right?


I have a 1000w in a 2x3 space.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Another one bites the dust!!!! I have here a Kandy Kush x Skunk!!!! Chunky, chunky buds!!!!!! I love this strain for its bag appeal, dankness, and huge yields!!!! This was one lady, and she was a beaut!!!!*


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lookin very tasty indeed my friend!! Nice pull.


----------



## indecline (Apr 25, 2011)

just a heads up.
blue widdow. smells FANTASTIC. yield isnt gread but it sure is an odd one. nice high too.

the exodus cheese, doesnt look as good as i thought it would. didnt shrink much after harvest, doesnt look as frosty as others i grew. ok smell. looking like 8-10 ounce from 3 plants so isnt bad. ill let you know how it smokes tomorrow... still not 100% sure i got the real deal. didnt have double serated leaves. but sure looked the part. well finished at 8 weeks.

pineapple express is the best so far, still havnt fully dried or smoked all my strains. but it sure looks purdy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2011)

The red Kush and the northern skunk are the parents of the new "cougar Kush"



[video=youtube;PuNknGAnSYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuNknGAnSYo[/video]


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2011)

budolskie said:


> bad shit had to hoy my bairns along my mothers 5o at the door 3 times am it was stinking out side not worth the risk of losing them. so they in a differnt enviroment for the last 2 weeks say while i flush. will this make much a differnce and will i lose much???/


sounds scary mate, atleast you got them out in time. i would imagaine it will stress them being transported to a new place but so close to harvest i think you will get awy with it without ny major problems


----------



## ataxia (Apr 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I have a 1000w in a 2x3 space.


 jig ...we gotta talk. What kind of set up are you using in that small a space.. ...... fuckit i'll check the grow journals .... I run 600 in a 2x4x5 but can't get enough height for the 1000. dying to know what kind of yield your pulling in a small space like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2011)

this place is dead 2nite!!
Did we decide a winner for the 420 pic contest?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 26, 2011)

ghb said:


> sounds scary mate, atleast you got them out in time. i would imagaine it will stress them being transported to a new place but so close to harvest i think you will get awy with it without ny major problems


ii hope so m8 there coming down a week today just flushing them


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, the nice weather is obviously keeping people in the real world (which is good, lets face it, life should not be stuck in front of a screen) Unless it's a Screen of Green that is!!!!

The competition winner has not been decided (we have been on holiday, lol) Over the next day or so an announcement will be posted with a link to the thread for you all to vote on the best pics. So you guys get to decide.

Hey Budolski, at least you got those girls out. Any return visits from the police? Nosey parkers.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The red Kush and the northern skunk are the parents of the new "cougar Kush"
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;PuNknGAnSYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuNknGAnSYo[/video]


nice mom and pop, and cool name BC!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Apr 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my.html take a look and subscribe need advice first grow 15 day veg so far...


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my.html take a look and subscribe need advice first grow 15 day veg so far...


gotta link there kev?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 26, 2011)

The link is there Mr West lol


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

We'll let that slide eh, it was before mid day for Mr West, lol.

Upon reflection, I think it is us that are still sleepy, extreme Wit from Mr West me thinks??

As I said before, I don't mind people bumping their threads on the 600, but at least throw some pictures up.......

peace DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2011)

old pics i just posted on another thread. thought i'd share em.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn Tryn. thats some sweet Porn there bro.
Well D that's the long awaited update finally done man. God a nice shot of my DOG ther for you bro. 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry bout the focus. Its deff. the cam. hahaha


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I see. Sucks everclear is illegal here.


151 rum works to. i am makinf a small batch of oil tonight, how ever im using ISO 91 percent


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone know where to get joeys c99? All I can find are crosses. Even on hempdepot.


----------



## indecline (Apr 26, 2011)

just wanted to let you guys know, that my previous harvest, with the silly lanky plants wasnt too bad in the end.
total dry weight of just over a kilo. around 36ounces.
but when i think that i had 2 600's then i would have liked more but im not complaining because its all fantastic.
the 3 cheese yielded 9 between 3 of them. they were in soil.

pineapple express still the best. overall. with 13 ounce.smokes great too. ill try this strain again, i cant see me getting 13 ounces again with only 4 weeks veg from seed. i think i was just lucky with this one. 

here are some pics of my current tent grow. 2 and a half weeks veg.
2 chronic from seed
10 exodus cheese cutting (reveg) 

thinking of flowering on saturday if they get much larger. going to be cramped in there. aiming for 16 ounces. and with the coco i think i might just do it. just.



heres the chronic re-veg after harvest.


and here the sativa blue cheese, which im really happy with, would have been gutted to lose her (whatever strain she resembles lol)


and this is one of the 2 and a half week old,exodus cheese re-veg clones. just starting to look normal again.


and now the long wait begins.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck with it lad!!! Quite fat leaves on those cuttings? Are those the Exodus?

Peace, DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 26, 2011)

anyone wanna buy a 600w digital greenhouse ballast? PM me if ur interested!


----------



## indecline (Apr 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Good luck with it lad!!! Quite fat leaves on those cuttings? Are those the Exodus?
> 
> Peace, DST


yeah not sure why but there a lot fatter now than they were on the mother. i think it must be the re-veg, half the leaves are still mutated. but im sure they will get thinner as it grows. apparently its exodus. not 100 percent convinced. not bad though. the mother looked very similar to the exodus or psychosis (hardly any double serated leaves though) know any other strains that have a similar growth pattern to either of those two or what the name for those strains are?
irritated with the chronic seedlings, there usualy quite uniform, but the two tht i planted seem quite different, one is a lot more indica than the other. i hope they dont differ in height too much.

does anyone know what the genetics of blue widow are? its blueberry right? as in the same as the blue cheese?. it has a very similar smell and taste to my sativa blue cheese but looks VERY different.
anyone here grown out some blueberry? would love to see how it looks. 

time for a cheese bong. then i think ill watch some wonders of the universe. great after a blaze.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2011)

indecline said:


> yeah not sure why but there a lot fatter now than they were on the mother. i think it must be the re-veg, half the leaves are still mutated. but im sure they will get thinner as it grows. apparently its exodus. not 100 percent convinced. not bad though. the mother looked very similar to the exodus or psychosis (hardly any double serated leaves though) know any other strains that have a similar growth pattern to either of those two or what the name for those strains are?
> irritated with the chronic seedlings, there usualy quite uniform, but the two tht i planted seem quite different, one is a lot more indica than the other. i hope they dont differ in height too much.
> 
> does anyone know what the genetics of blue widow are? its blueberry right? as in the same as the blue cheese?. it has a very similar smell and taste to my sativa blue cheese but looks VERY different.
> ...


 There is a guy on here with a pretty sweet blueberry grow, with a lot of pictures, let me see if i can find the link

Morro's Blueberry Grow


----------



## Scroggsy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all, first post here in club 600. It's my first grow now on day 26 of flowering. In the pic up front is White Widow x Big Bud and at the rear is DNA Sour Kush. Scroggsy.View attachment 1571095


----------



## indecline (Apr 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> There is a guy on here with a pretty sweet blueberry grow, with a lot of pictures, let me see if i can find the link
> 
> Morro's Blueberry Grow


I thought blueberry was more sativa... 
Im way to baked to find it myself tonight so if anyone allready has the genetics of blueberry anywhere i would love tp have a look.. need to find out where my sativa blue cheese has taken most of its genes from...

*edit*
found it. this will keep me busy for a while.



*Blue Cheese* »»» Cheese x Blueberry
Cheese 
»»» Cheese x Afghanistan
Cheese Exodus Cheese Cut
Skunk #1 
Skunk #1 
Skunk #1 
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa




Afghanistan »»» Indica

Blueberry F2
Blueberry Line F1
»»» Temple Flo x HTAF F1
Temple Flo F3
Floral Line 
»»» Purple Thai x Afghani
Purple Thai 
»»» H.O.G. x Chocolate Thai
H.O.G. 
Mexico »»» Sativa

Chocolate Thai 
Thailand »»» Sativa


Afghani 
Afghanistan Probably Indica »»» Indica



HTAF F1
»»» Thailand x Afghani F1
Thailand »»» Sativa
Afghani (specified above)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

did i miss the winner yet?

whats shakin judges? [youtube]u5ZUshzhMtc[/youtube]


anyone heard of drowning their plants pre harvest? basically forces the plant to ferment/cure anyone with input or experience id love to hear 600! Ive done a water cure and thought it good but it shrank the weed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did i miss the winner yet?
> 
> whats shakin judges? [youtube]u5ZUshzhMtc[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Yeah, you drown the root zone, not the entire plant, riddleme has an entire thread dedicated to the technique, and the reason it works. I have firsthand smoked bud harvested this way, and smoked the same strain not drowned, and the smoke from the drowned plant was definitely smoother.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome scroggsy 

that pr0n is incred tryna 

Im thinking a vid has been posted but I cant see! still having computer issues lol

Ak doing nicely. I started flushing today  even the lowest buds go all the way down to the main stem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, you drown the root zone, not the entire plant, riddleme has an entire thread dedicated to the technique, and the reason it works. I have firsthand smoked bud harvested this way, and smoked the same strain not drowned, and the smoke from the drowned plant was definitely smoother.


yeah thats where i read about it, rep when it lets me man! seems alien after trying to airate the roots for so long


----------



## indecline (Apr 26, 2011)

been looking back and my plant looks so much like purple thai, however, i didnt get to see its true potential because i chopped at week8, i did notice that the top calyx on each bud was turning purple. 

but my tent was always around 80-90. at night it would only drop to around 65.
if i were to drop it even lower at night would this help the purple come out? any ideas how to go about this, ill give it a shot on my current grow. everything about this strain shouts "keep it" just wish i could grow it to its full potential.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

when its near ready put a few ice cubes on top of your medium, that will make any plant with purp in it show colours. ive seen some turn black,.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

drowning???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

yup thats what i thought. seems quite common apparently fermentation instead of the natural breakdown of chloroform. theory is sound


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah thats where i read about it, rep when it lets me man! seems alien after trying to airate the roots for so long





indecline said:


> been looking back and my plant looks so much like purple thai, however, i didnt get to see its true potential because i chopped at week8, i did notice that the top calyx on each bud was turning purple.
> 
> but my tent was always around 80-90. at night it would only drop to around 65.
> if i were to drop it even lower at night would this help the purple come out? any ideas how to go about this, ill give it a shot on my current grow. everything about this strain shouts "keep it" just wish i could grow it to its full potential.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> when its near ready put a few ice cubes on top of your medium, that will make any plant with purp in it show colours. ive seen some turn black,.





genuity said:


> drowning???











Pre-98 Bubba, grown outside, day temps around 65-80, night temps mid 50's. Drowned at the end per riddleme's technique


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

hmmm,so overwater at the end of the grow pertty much.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

is that your first drowning bill?


----------



## indecline (Apr 26, 2011)

whats the advantage of this again?
i was always under the impression i should be letting it dry right out before harvest?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice Ak Who Dat that shit looks tasty! Hows that Dog coming along? I still need to pop mine but im moving in a few months so i dont want to start anything else


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

indecline said:


> whats the advantage of this again?
> i was always under the impression i should be letting it dry right out before harvest?


thats what i did with my og18 grow,and that was some of the best tasteing smoke.
i even think it took a few days off of drying time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah that was my first drowning, however like I said, I personally know a grower that drowns all his plants, and they come out amazing. 

Faster drying times is not really a good thing...


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah that was my first drowning, however like I said, I personally know a grower that drowns all his plants, and they come out amazing.
> 
> Faster drying times is not really a good thing...


well the plants that i chop as the soil is still wet,may take 7-10 day to dry,
as the plants that get no water for the last week,dry in 5-7 days,with no ill effects.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> well the plants that i chop as the soil is still wet,may take 7-10 day to dry,
> as the plants that get no water for the last week,dry in 5-7 days,with no ill effects.


 gotcha  I should have known better than assume that you didnt mean you were drying in like 2-3 days.

TBH drowning the plants doesnt really slow down drying time that much, and I have noticed increased resin production after being drowned.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

indecline said:


> whats the advantage of this again?
> i was always under the impression i should be letting it dry right out before harvest?


heres the link. i was too but for the only reason its dry faster. i did think the water cure was nice and fast but you lose volume in the process. now every one likes a weed thats stronger by volume but you want the same amount not a sack 2/3 full.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> heres the link. i was too but for the only reason its dry faster. i did think the water cure was nice and fast but you lose volume in the process. now every one likes a weed thats stronger by volume but you want the same amount not a sack 2/3 full.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


Yeah I tried the water curing too, not my cup of tea, the buds were extremely discolored, and didnt taste very good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

ive always found dehumidifier in the op the last week swells things and keeps on top of mold. to a degree....

never tried the 72 hours dark, being perpetual but i can try in 7 n a bit weeks


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> heres the link. i was too but for the only reason its dry faster. i did think the water cure was nice and fast but you lose volume in the process. now every one likes a weed thats stronger by volume but you want the same amount not a sack 2/3 full.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


I actually did a Drowning on that thread with Molasses as a test, the bud was delicious.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 26, 2011)

Organic 4x4 tent 4 weeks flowering:


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Welcome scroggsy
> 
> that pr0n is incred tryna
> 
> ...



Nice monster there whodat.. 12/12 from cut aswell ...your smashing it ..


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> gotcha  I should have known better than assume that you didnt mean you were drying in like 2-3 days.
> 
> TBH drowning the plants doesnt really slow down drying time that much, and I have noticed increased resin production after being drowned.


yea, no fast dry for me.
i might have to try that drowning thing out,i like to let a bag of fruit,rot in my flower room the last 1-2 weeks,gets that Ethylene going.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 26, 2011)

My first smoke report!

*Blue cheese*; Smokes softer- smooth kinda of earthy taste like some weeds, smells not as strong as the cheese ,puts you down for a while -couchlock bud
*Cheese*: Nice cheese high ,not to strong and lasts for a while not as long as the blue cheese though. More of a day bud but it stinks out the place.
*Ak47*(Fake) - Instant head high, reminds me of so the first cheese i smoked that was to strong ,it smell like some strong cheese but with a sweetie smell- If you want to zone out -spaceship high
View attachment 1571468View attachment 1571469View attachment 1571470View attachment 1571471


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> i actually did a drowning on that thread with molasses as a test, the bud was delicious.


righteous man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> righteous man!


I have to agree, BKB is the one I was talking about


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> righteous man!


Don if you look back on this thread I have pics of my recent drowning project Hero OG Kush. Its post #19488, I am a big time cougher so I try to find ways of having a smoother smoke. With my Hero I flushed it with Molasses prior to the drowning process. 

I chopped my Hero plant fellas, I will post pics soon.....
Any Hockey fans on here, I am watching the Van vs Chic Game 7 great game!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2011)

ataxia said:


> jig ...we gotta talk. What kind of set up are you using in that small a space.. ...... fuckit i'll check the grow journals .... I run 600 in a 2x4x5 but can't get enough height for the 1000. dying to know what kind of yield your pulling in a small space like that.


Well I've done 4 harvests. First two were with a 400w hps and a 250w mh at the same time, 11 oz and 14 oz. The next two harvests were with the 1kw, 10 oz and I'm not sure yet, still drying. I may not be pushing the limits of gram per watt, but I'm doing good with oz per square foot.

EDIT:



bekindbud said:


> I chopped my Hero plant fellas, I will post pics soon.....
> Any Hockey fans on here, I am watching the Van vs Chic Game 7 great game!!!!


I'm a playoff hockey fan. Been watching all night... that is until about 20 minutes ago my wife took control of the TV. "We" are watching 'the kings speech" while the lakers game and the blackhawks games are being tivo'd. I'm hoping chicago pulls it out.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey BKB, Growing up in Toronto and being a Leaf (Laugh) fan, I've been soured by the NHL and kinda lost interest, and for a Canadian that's bad. Right now I gotta just be a bandwagon guy and see if a Canadian team makes it to the finals and brings it home. I was starting to pay attention to that series in game 6 but got pulled away for a bad turn of events. 

Anyway, just popped in to read up real quick and say hi before I head to bed. My English Mastiff and best friend fell suddenly to a twisted stomach and with all they could do he just could not take anymore so sadly we had to let him go. He was my boy in all senses of the word but mostly my Buddy and I will miss him very much. I hope you guys don't mind me paying tribute to him here.

RIP my friend.




> The Mastiff is to the dog, what the Lion is to the cat


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 26, 2011)

thats fucked duchie! sorry to hear that buddy! never easy to lose a best friend.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey duchie  my condolences bro, sorry to hear. RIP


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that duchie. My dog is my best friend also. I feel for ya.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful dog duchie, rip, those look like great dogs.

We consider our dog family and we can't imagine losing him.


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey club600 here is a couple pics of a Stonehedge i have that has been flowering for 56 days. It is really frosty. From the looks of it, it looks like it could go 2 more weeks. I am going to save as much trim as i can over the next few months so i can make some honey oil and this strain is going to be good for it. Anyways, here is a couple bud pics. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## endogarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I too am sorry to hear about your dog, duchieman. My beautiful little cat had to be put down recently, it was really sad. I feel for you dude.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Sad day Duchie, sorry to hear about your boy. Words can't really do much on this one, but our thoughts are with you and your doggie and the fact that he is no longer suffering. Peace and condolences my friend. DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2011)

The worst part about owning a dog is knowing it will die way sooner than some people should haha... but seriously


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2011)

Northen Skunk Day 23


----------



## indecline (Apr 27, 2011)

genuity said:


> well the plants that i chop as the soil is still wet,may take 7-10 day to dry,
> as the plants that get no water for the last week,dry in 5-7 days,with no ill effects.


mine are usually dried and gone by the morning of the 5th day. smells not quite there yet but by the time the "patient" bags weighs and re-bags then its all good so no-one minds.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry to hear that duchie.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey BKB, Growing up in Toronto and being a Leaf (Laugh) fan, I've been soured by the NHL and kinda lost interest, and for a Canadian that's bad. Right now I gotta just be a bandwagon guy and see if a Canadian team makes it to the finals and brings it home. I was starting to pay attention to that series in game 6 but got pulled away for a bad turn of events.
> 
> Anyway, just popped in to read up real quick and say hi before I head to bed. My English Mastiff and best friend fell suddenly to a twisted stomach and with all they could do he just could not take anymore so sadly we had to let him go. He was my boy in all senses of the word but mostly my Buddy and I will miss him very much. I hope you guys don't mind me paying tribute to him here.
> 
> ...


Hey duchie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss bro. As you know I'm a Mastiff owner too and to hear that your gentle giant didn't make it just tears me up inside. My two Mastiffs are in the shit house this morning because one of them likes to shit on my kitchen floor during the dead of knight. Don't know who did it so there both in trouble today. After hearing what happened I think will go easy on em today because you just don't know what you've got until it's gone. Keep your chin up bro and my thoughts will be with you today.

Peace.


----------



## fatality (Apr 27, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The worst part about owning a dog is knowing it will die way sooner than some people should haha... but seriously


 yea that is quite the humbling thought. it sucks but it is a fact of life


----------



## duchieman (Apr 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thats fucked duchie! sorry to hear that buddy! never easy to lose a best friend.





whodatnation said:


> Hey duchie  my condolences bro, sorry to hear. RIP





buster7467 said:


> Sorry to hear that duchie. My dog is my best friend also. I feel for ya.





bajafox said:


> Beautiful dog duchie, rip, those look like great dogs.
> 
> We consider our dog family and we can't imagine losing him.





endogarden said:


> I too am sorry to hear about your dog, duchieman. My beautiful little cat had to be put down recently, it was really sad. I feel for you dude.





DST said:


> Sad day Duchie, sorry to hear about your boy. Words can't really do much on this one, but our thoughts are with you and your doggie and the fact that he is no longer suffering. Peace and condolences my friend. DST





genuity said:


> sorry to hear that duchie.


Good morning guys and thank you for your kind responses, they are very welcomed. Today is a quieter and very different day. It has been 10 years since our home has been void of dogs. I said goodbye to my first boy, also a great Mastiff, two years ago with serious Lymphoma. This boy was special to me in that he kept me together, along with our beloved Mother Ganja, throughout my treatment. 



Well treatment is done, he is gone, and today some unsuspecting Rehabilitation Specialist, hired by my insurance company, gets to meet me for the first time. I say unsuspecting because I don't think she has any idea of my real history and when she sees me walk in with my case file and voice recorder in hand I don't know how she'll react. Don't really care either. It's not personal but pussy footing around with my life for 2 years is long enough. Today I have a little less lose, which in turn gives me a lot more "I don't give a fuck" bargaining power. 

hornedfrog, we have said that over and over today, but we know we will get another. The benefits surely outweigh the costs. And I don't mean money.

Dropa, this morning I miss that annoying ritual of getting him all set up before I can even sit down in peace. It sure wouldn't be annoying today. Love your boys man.

 and much thanks again.
Duchie


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2011)

Much love to you and your family duchie. I know it would tear me up something fierce if I lost one of my little critters. It's amazing how things that used to annoy us are the things we miss the most.

He was a proud looking guy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey BKB, Growing up in Toronto and being a Leaf (Laugh) fan, I've been soured by the NHL and kinda lost interest, and for a Canadian that's bad. Right now I gotta just be a bandwagon guy and see if a Canadian team makes it to the finals and brings it home. I was starting to pay attention to that series in game 6 but got pulled away for a bad turn of events.
> 
> Anyway, just popped in to read up real quick and say hi before I head to bed. My English Mastiff and best friend fell suddenly to a twisted stomach and with all they could do he just could not take anymore so sadly we had to let him go. He was my boy in all senses of the word but mostly my Buddy and I will miss him very much. I hope you guys don't mind me paying tribute to him here.
> 
> ...


Damn, duchie, I'm so sorry for you!
I was a wreck for a long time when I had to have Charlie (a dachshund in our family that I grew up with for 17 years) put down when it was time (that breed usually only lives for about 11 years). He was an awesome little guy.
Stay strong my friend.
Peace

(*_and I'm sorry for being so late here. my main hard drive died two days ago and this is the first I've been back online_)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

ah shit man duchie sorry to hear it.i still miss dogs ive had from when i was a kid. 

cheers for all the feedback about drowning 600! bekind thanks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

apologies 600 the vid i posted yesterday i didnt actually watch i just wanted the song. its some racist bullshit. no less the fucker in the vid is named don Double FAIL


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

eh, racist vid, must have missed that one!!!! nae worries Don, and no worries Brother Doob, I'll call Mountain Rescue and let them know we've found you, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Some DPQ to bring a sparkle to your day....stigma's like hard ons.


Peace, DST


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 27, 2011)

Mmm sparkly. Looking good there DST.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2011)

duchie, sorry for your loss man. my dogs are my family members too, so i kno how u feel. if u were in my area id offer a puppy to you as i have a litter of pitbull pups almost ready to go. once again. sorry for your loss


----------



## indecline (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah i feel for you man, i have 2 cats; smudge and kush (i think someone else has a cat called kush on here right?) 
i treat them better than people lol, iwhen they come trotting over i let them have the pillows and i sleep on the matress. 
i would be sad i fthey died, 
just think, at least he had a good life. cant say the same for all pets. ill be happy that when my cats die they lived a good life. im sure its the same for you dog/pal.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks again guys. I'm trying to get some stuff done around here so I can settle in to chill and hang out here a bit and better respond to you guys but in the meantime I'll pep things up with a cool vid my daughter shared. Some of you may have seen it already but nonetheless it's AWESOME. 

[video=dailymotion;xcwi61]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcwi61_spose-im-awesome-official-video_music[/video]

Catch ya's later.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2011)

snuggies lol


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 27, 2011)

hi everyone thanks for the invite to this post. Look forward to sharing info with you all


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey BKB, Growing up in Toronto and being a Leaf (Laugh) fan, I've been soured by the NHL and kinda lost interest, and for a Canadian that's bad. Right now I gotta just be a bandwagon guy and see if a Canadian team makes it to the finals and brings it home. I was starting to pay attention to that series in game 6 but got pulled away for a bad turn of events.
> 
> Anyway, just popped in to read up real quick and say hi before I head to bed. My English Mastiff and best friend fell suddenly to a twisted stomach and with all they could do he just could not take anymore so sadly we had to let him go. He was my boy in all senses of the word but mostly my Buddy and I will miss him very much. I hope you guys don't mind me paying tribute to him here.
> 
> ...


I am sorry about your dog! I love animals eps. dogs. I know hard the loss of a good dog is...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

So its been a longer time coming than anticipated ( just like every grow ), but just about ready to jump back in the club when the model Shot's get out the Dark room lol.
Great to see the thread kicking ass as per... Respect to the Man.

cindy


----------



## indecline (Apr 27, 2011)

so. anyone watching the royal wedding?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

haha nope but i am waiting for NBA playoff action to start for the day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2011)

indecline said:


> so. anyone watching the royal wedding?


 Too much yardwork over here  Sucks to be the house's resident mexican.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha nope but i am waiting for NBA playoff action to start for the day.


otherwise known as the Nationwide Basketball Society. 
[video=youtube;hf1D40jLdyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf1D40jLdyo[/video]
[video=youtube;Xhh3B8pxSIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhh3B8pxSIU[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

hahaha that second vid is classic! watching the heat right now!

copy and paste from the journal

day 42 12/12 i think but really like 35 days flower after my slight problem in week 2.






Pure Kush ^^^





XXX OG ^^^





Sour Diesel ^^^





GDP ^^^





Grape Romulan ^^^





Skywalker OG ^^^





Bubba Kush ^^^


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

Dutchie, I am very sorry for your lose bro, he may be gone but will live forever in your heart and mind. Keep in mind he is in a better place and not suffering no more. Its tough bro but keep your chin up and appreciate the time you had with him....

I too am a Hockey fan but I am a Devil's fan....My favorite all time player is Scott Stevens, that dude would fuck people up on the ice! I just enjoy watching Hockey a lot, always intense! Dont forget Dutchie you should thank USA for giving Canada the Gold in the Olympics....LOL Heartbreaker for me!

Well I chopped my Herojuana OG Kush and MamaDude (Sour Diesel x BB) Here are some pics:

*Herojuana OG Kush*



*MamaDude (Sour Diesel x Blueberry)*



*Hero and MD Harvest*



Peace All and I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!!!!!!

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Dutchie, I am very sorry for your lose bro, he may be gone but will live forever in your heart and mind. Keep in mind he is in a better place and not suffering no more. Its tough bro but keep your chin up and appreciate the time you had with him....
> 
> I too am a Hockey fan but I am a Devil's fan....My favorite all time player is Scott Stevens, that dude would fuck people up on the ice! I just enjoy watching Hockey a lot, always intense! Dont forget Dutchie you should thank USA for giving Canada the Gold in the Olympics....LOL Heartbreaker for me!
> 
> ...


Glad I got some cutting of that Sourberry 

18 of em







pic taken on monday


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope one of those has my name on it...they look really good! Friday I will come over and bring some Hero n Sour B so we can smoke up and see how they both turned out.

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I hope one of those has my name on it...they look really good! Friday I will come over and bring some Hero n Sour B so we can smoke up and see how they both turned out.


I wanna go too!

Your pictures are looking so nice bekindbud. I bet that mamadude is some good smoke.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I wanna go too!
> 
> Your pictures are looking so nice bekindbud. I bet that mamadude is some good smoke.


Its very trippy, I always hear wierd ass noises when I smoke it. It definately enhances sounds and honestly it really makes me paraniod too cause I constantly hear strange ass noises when I smoke it....But overall the high is very good. Are you really in the mountains, I use to work near there back in the day?

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I hope one of those has my name on it...they look really good! Friday I will come over and bring some Hero n Sour B so we can smoke up and see how they both turned out.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 YO it was HOTTT today, kinda worried about the ladies...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

What's the word troop's, its been a while since i was fully active member, and just done a few select strains that were generously gifted to me fy a few fairy's that deserve in my opinion alot of the credit as the strains are soooo good the do their thing proper, just keep them happy n all good in the hood man 

I'll be harvesting in the next few weeks, and the cam. is on the blink, so not got any great shots to post up here yet, but y'all are more than welcome to pop in for a peek at what's growing on!

cindy


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> YO it was HOTTT today, kinda worried about the ladies...


Yeah me too, hopefully they will be ok....I am sure it probably was in the 90s


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

Some healthy looking stanky getting posted in here.

DST


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

indecline said:


> so. anyone watching the royal wedding?


Not if i can help it but all shops are shut and there'll be nothing else on TV, also i'm making an honest woman of my lady in Sept so she'll probably want to watch it she's mad for wedding shit at the moment.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

that's why I proposed and got married a few weeks later, lol. No time for all that weddding lark. We invited 5 people to our wedding, my wifes parents, my mum, sister, and gran. One of my mates got well upset that he didn't get an invite, hahaha, especially after I was his best man. However, everyone came to our party, no one had to buy stupid wedding presents, and no one had to spend any money on booze!! I quote my business partner "best wedding I have ever been to". Lots of weed and lots of booze, and lots of cake. I done all the catering myself for 60 peeps (3 huge trays of lasagne) Paper plates and plastic forks thanks very much.

Hope it all works out for you 3eyes, I am sure you'll have a great day!!!!




3eyes said:


> Not if i can help it but all shops are shut and there'll be nothing else on TV, also i'm making an honest woman of my lady in Sept so she'll probably want to watch it she's mad for wedding shit at the moment.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2011)

can some one tell me why my hot water ppm is 250 out the tap,and the cold water is 150 out the tap?
or am i jus high as hell and makeing no dam sense?


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> can some one tell me why my hot water ppm is 250 out the tap,and the cold water is 150 out the tap?
> or am i jus high as hell and makeing no dam sense?


My best guess is that your probably picking up a lot of contaminants that's been left inside your water heater.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Dutchie, I am very sorry for your lose bro, he may be gone but will live forever in your heart and mind. Keep in mind he is in a better place and not suffering no more. Its tough bro but keep your chin up and appreciate the time you had with him....
> 
> I too am a Hockey fan but I am a Devil's fan....My favorite all time player is Scott Stevens, that dude would fuck people up on the ice! I just enjoy watching Hockey a lot, always intense! Dont forget Dutchie you should thank USA for giving Canada the Gold in the Olympics....LOL Heartbreaker for me!
> 
> ...


My friend, I think you might even play a bit of hockey yourself cause your head seems to be all shook up. I think you meant to say was "what an honor it was to be the team to play against you guys in the Gold round". Either way it had to be somebody, why not you guys? It sure ended up a fricking great game though, 3-2OT, that's a nail biter for sure. My wife laughed at your comment about Scott Stevens by the way.  Do you get to go to any games down there? I bet you can get a ticket for a song. If you want to see the Leafs here you better be ready to cough up at least $150/seat, and that's if you can find them. They suck big donkey dicks and they're still the richest team in the NHL, demanding the highest prices around. So, if a dad wants to take his kid to see his superstar play he better be ready to cough up a weeks pay and kiss his bosses ass in order to get him to sell those tickets that he has in his desk, that some PR rep GAVE him over a round. Ask many Canadians how we feel about Gary Bettman. That little troll should be fired and forced to play midget roles in movies. You know, like Mini Me, or Oompa Loompa's? And then put in a cave forever. 

Woo, that felt good! Anyway, thanks to you and everyone else for the kind words and support, it was well received and appreciated. Like I've said, this is my second Mastiff I've had to let go now and it's just not something that get's easier, I don't think. The worst, and this goes for people too, is how we have to get past all the subtle reminders all over the place, visible and invisible. I compare it to an earthquake with all the aftershocks, that eventually settle down, but that crack is still there to remind you. Well we're gonna try this no dog thing for a while, get some goals accomplished and fill that crack later. 

 Duchie


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

DST said:


> that's why I proposed and got married a few weeks later, lol. No time for all that weddding lark. We invited 5 people to our wedding, my wifes parents, my mum, sister, and gran. One of my mates got well upset that he didn't get an invite, hahaha, especially after I was his best man. However, everyone came to our party, no one had to buy stupid wedding presents, and no one had to spend any money on booze!! I quote my business partner "best wedding I have ever been to". Lots of weed and lots of booze, and lots of cake. I done all the catering myself for 60 peeps (3 huge trays of lasagne) Paper plates and plastic forks thanks very much.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you 3eyes, I am sure you'll have a great day!!!!


I proposed 8 and a half years ago, she wanted to get wed before she was 30 i missed that deadline so now she's getting wed at 30 so because she's waited so long she can have what she wants (within reason lol) all planning is being done by her all i got to do is turn up on the day and write all the cheques lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I proposed 8 and a half years ago, she wanted to get wed before she was 30 i missed that deadline so now she's getting wed at 30 so because she's waited so long she can have what she wants (within reason lol) all planning is being done by her all i got to do is turn up on the day and write all the cheques lol


And so it begins. 

OK, back to Mama Ganja. Lot's of great stuff as always. Littlegrower, glittery as always! Now Bill and BKB, you know I'm watching that MamaDude aka Sourberry. What's the deal with that anyway? Here's my two getting it going. Also Bill, here's your pots in action dude, my new Jack Hammer, already bigger than her sister, much branchier pheno and getting a much better start than here sister, I don't know what I'll do if she grows anymore. Can you supercrop this late into flower? She's loving her new home that's for sure.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> can some one tell me why my hot water ppm is 250 out the tap,and the cold water is 150 out the tap?
> or am i jus high as hell and makeing no dam sense?





Dropastone said:


> My best guess is that your probably picking up a lot of contaminants that's been left inside your water heater.


I would say the same thing. Your hot water tank will probably have a calcium build up in it, I know the hot water we get does, and I am in a 3 yr old house (we have a lot of calcium in our tap water though)



3eyes said:


> I proposed 8 and a half years ago, she wanted to get wed before she was 30 i missed that deadline so now she's getting wed at 30 so because she's waited so long she can have what she wants (within reason lol) all planning is being done by her all i got to do is turn up on the day and write all the cheques lol


Write all the cheques...that sounds familiar, lol



duchieman said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> OK, back to Mama Ganja. Lot's of great stuff as always. Littlegrower, glittery as always! Now Bill and BKB, you know I'm watching that MamaDude aka Sourberry. What's the deal with that anyway? Here's my two getting it going. Also Bill, here's your pots in action dude, my new Jack Hammer, already bigger than her sister, much branchier pheno and getting a much better start than here sister, I don't know what I'll do if she grows anymore. Can you supercrop this late into flower? She's loving her new home that's for sure.
> View attachment 1574061View attachment 1574062


Supercrop whenever you want mate, I have never seen any detrimental effects from supercropping whilst in flower....including practically snapping the branch off, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol @ practically snapping the branch off. we've all done it. i say supercrop whenever, but im not sure if the effects are the same as doing it in early flower/veg.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

I would say during the last week is probably a bit late, lol, but I think anything up to midway and you should be okay. I tend to supercropp about 1- 2 weeks into flower as the stetch finishes.

Funky furniture.....http://www.recreate.za.net/products/furniture/seating


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been forced to supercrop sativas about 3-4 weeks into flower with no ill effects


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2011)

Very good guy's, I should be all good then. So, just pinch and bend then?


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya, then shake it all about, do the hokey cokey and you turn around.....


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll have to make sure the misses isn't around for that one. She'll have me pulling plants and listing equipment before nightfall.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> can some one tell me why my hot water ppm is 250 out the tap,and the cold water is 150 out the tap?
> or am i jus high as hell and makeing no dam sense?


Yeah, I read about how water heaters have a lot of corrosion inside them. I guess their suggestion was to only cook with cold water. Sometimes I would use hot water so it wouldn't take so long to boil, but I guess I was getting all the extra stuff you are seeing in your ppm meter. You may be high as hell, but still making sense, lol.



bekindbud said:


> Its very trippy, I always hear wierd ass noises when I smoke it. It definately enhances sounds and honestly it really makes me paraniod too cause I constantly hear strange ass noises when I smoke it....But overall the high is very good. Are you really in the mountains, I use to work near there back in the day?


Gotta love paranoid weed, haha. "what was that?" "who's there?", haha. Sounds like fun. And yeah I'm in the mountains. God's country for sure. Weather is pretty much perfect here lately. Around 70 or so with lots of sun. Glad you know the area. I spent my first 21 years in SD, then quite a few in LA, now mountains. So cal my whole life. Love it here, but actually can't wait to move.



duchieman said:


> Very good guy's, I should be all good then. So, just pinch and bend then?


I like to do the kinda roll/ pinch thing. Makes me feel like I'm being nicer than just squeezing the hell out of the branch. And yeah, I've done it well into flower too... all good.




DST said:


> that's why I proposed and got married a few weeks later, lol. No time for all that weddding lark. We invited 5 people to our wedding, my wifes parents, my mum, sister, and gran. One of my mates got well upset that he didn't get an invite, hahaha, especially after I was his best man. However, everyone came to our party, no one had to buy stupid wedding presents, and no one had to spend any money on booze!! I quote my business partner "best wedding I have ever been to". Lots of weed and lots of booze, and lots of cake. I done all the catering myself for 60 peeps (3 huge trays of lasagne) Paper plates and plastic forks thanks very much.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you 3eyes, I am sure you'll have a great day!!!!


I hope thing turn out too 3eyes. Since we are talking about weddings I just had to tell you guys about mine. I wanted to do it 3 months after asking her but she wanted another month so 4 months of obsession at our place. We did it budget and it turned out fucking awesome. We held it in Elysian park, which is the giant park surrounding Dodger Stadium... that was one of the coolest parts. It was all outside there ceremony and reception. We ordered food from our two favorite places to eat - Barrigans mexican restaurant and BBQ King. Wife wore flip flops and I had my chuck taylors on. no ties. We did the flowers ourselves which was a blast. Los Angeles has the biggest flower market in the US and we went the day before, just me and wifey, and seriously filled the car to the roof with flowers for something like $400. You can not beleive the amount of flowers we had. They filled our living room at home. THe ladies spent the day before the big day making centerpieces, and corsages and shit. Saved so much money making our own flower things. I think 35 people were at the wedding. Three funny things - our friend came over from london to play violin as my wife walked down the isle. Becuase of other things he had going on he only got to LA like 2 hours before when we were busy getting ready, so we spent our wedding night with him. Real romantic like... it was me, wife, and our brit, all sprawled on the couch still dress up, thai delivery food on the table, playing video games that we got as wedding presents. Also, after the ceremony some peeps hopped a fence and were playing soccer in our area. We had a ton of extra food, so we ended up feeding them a bit too. THey said they saw wife's uncle in a tie died shirt and figured it would be ok if they played on our field. ANd the last funny thing was that it was Elysian park on a sunday afternoon... that means all the lowriders are assembles and blocking everything off. When we were driving out of our area there were probably 5 or 6 cars totally blocking the way with some serious bad asses who owned them. I wasn't worried, but wasn't sure how fast things were going to happen... then one of the gansta girls noticed my wifes dress and all the girls started coming over... "OOOOHHHH girl... lemme see the ring" lol. Then they start yelling at their men to move their cars. "like what the fuck is wrong with you, can't you see they just got married". Was too funny.

Anyways, just thought I would share.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

That's awesome Jig, sounds like my kinda wedding, my girl and I have been engaged for 2 years with no date in site, kinda taking it by ear, when the time and money is right.

The name elysian field evokes mystical images in my brain,


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'll have to make sure the misses isn't around for that one. She'll have me pulling plants and listing equipment before nightfall.


 Duchie, what exactly do you wanna know on that Sour B?


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome post J!!!!! Sounds like a great day and night and one to be remembered which is what it's all about.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Very good guy's, I should be all good then. So, just pinch and bend then?


I would recommend LSTing rather than Sup Crop late intoFlowering, less stress then pinching anything IMO....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Couple of snap's to add to the party!!!

Livers/blues...











Me DOG


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow cindy the clearest pics ive seen from you!! looking real good. scrolled through your journal last night and i think i understood about every other word you guys say ahah.


----------



## fatality (Apr 28, 2011)

dude i just wanted to get something off my chest,,,, for all you 1000 watt preachers, go fuck yourself and us 600 watt lovers will just sit back and laugh at you squirming around in your seats cuz your canopy temps will never equate to that of us.. your lack of inefficiency also baffles my fuckin gourd right down to the cellular level. also our 600 watt yields are also right up there with you 1000 watt greenhouse gas wastin bastards... so yea, now that that is off my chect i can sleep.... riu, peace out 600love


----------



## fatality (Apr 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Couple of snap's to add to the party!!!
> 
> Livers/blues...
> 
> ...


green as fuck yo, calm down on that there nitrogen after a bit, fuckin stellar though


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2011)

fatality said:


> dude i just wanted to get something off my chest,,,, for all you 1000 watt preachers, go fuck yourself and us 600 watt lovers will just sit back and laugh at you squirming around in your seats cuz your canopy temps will never equate to that of us.. your lack of inefficiency also baffles my fuckin gourd right down to the cellular level. also our 600 watt yields are also right up there with you 1000 watt greenhouse gas wastin bastards... so yea, now that that is off my chect i can sleep.... riu, peace out 600love


nice rant bro... always good to get stuff off your chest.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

One of these is a dog lol
View attachment 1575072


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Northern Skunk 

She is starting to fill in already, I have a good feeling about her


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2011)

i just shaved my chest,and back..........dam monkeys.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2011)

> The crime here is not what is illegal, but what is legal


 Author William Cohen "How Goldman Sachs Came to Rule the World.

Great quote I just heard. Soooo true and what I'm dealing with right now daily. Nobody seems to be doing anything illegal but that doesn't mean it's not criminal.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

How's it guy's. Thanks for the kind word's, its my first grow in a while and giving the coco its first go without any tester's has been ok. Most of the leaves mark's are splash mark's, oop's lol, so not had any major problems and think there's not alot needing changed. I hear you on the N ( Fatality ), keep it in mind bro  But yea its coming nice and lush for me again atlast 
P.S jump over whenever littlegrower, if the door's not open kick its ass in man!

Peace
cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

Bumpage for the day...........


duchieman said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> OK, back to Mama Ganja. Lot's of great stuff as always. Littlegrower, glittery as always! Now Bill and BKB, you know I'm watching that MamaDude aka Sourberry. What's the deal with that anyway? Here's my two getting it going. Also Bill, here's your pots in action dude, my new Jack Hammer, already bigger than her sister, much branchier pheno and getting a much better start than here sister, I don't know what I'll do if she grows anymore. Can you supercrop this late into flower? She's loving her new home that's for sure.
> View attachment 1574061View attachment 1574062





Cindyguygrower said:


> Couple of snap's to add to the party!!!
> 
> Livers/blues...
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> One of these is a dog lol
> View attachment 1575072





billcollector99 said:


> Northern Skunk
> 
> She is starting to fill in already, I have a good feeling about her





genuity said:


> i just shaved my chest,and back..........dam monkeys.


bwahahahaha.



duchieman said:


> Author William Cohen "How Goldman Sachs Came to Rule the World.
> 
> Great quote I just heard. Soooo true and what I'm dealing with right now daily. Nobody seems to be doing anything illegal but that doesn't mean it's not criminal.


Sooo true duchie, so true.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey everyone, the nice weather is obviously keeping people in the real world (which is good, lets face it, life should not be stuck in front of a screen) Unless it's a Screen of Green that is!!!!
> 
> The competition winner has not been decided (we have been on holiday, lol) Over the next day or so an announcement will be posted with a link to the thread for you all to vote on the best pics. So you guys get to decide.
> 
> ...


 
na mate they havnt been back just my girls havnt got any bigger just flushed them and gona cut them down on tuesday temp has been minumum 9 degress justcut a little bit off b4 to test when its dry.. on the bright side im aloud to do it in my mams attic for me and my father


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

good to hear it bru. Nice Mum you got there!!!!

good luck and stay safe lad.



budolskie said:


> na mate they havnt been back just my girls havnt got any bigger just flushed them and gona cut them down on tuesday temp has been minumum 9 degress justcut a little bit off b4 to test when its dry.. on the bright side im aloud to do it in my mams attic for me and my father


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

I was wondering who won the 420 Contest, I get really high sometimes and these post are sick and insane at rapid speeds and I might of missed the results. There were some bomb ass pics!!! I love looking at everyones pics, I dont think there has been any mediocre pics on here since I joined the club....Good work fellas!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

hey bekind, the stoner judges....are well stoners, so haven't got round to making the vote/poll threads. You guys decide who the ultimate winner is, but we still need to get the voting thred organised....it's coming, honest guv!


bekindbud said:


> I was wondering who won the 420 Contest, I get really high sometimes and these post are sick and insane at rapid speeds and I might of missed the results. There were some bomb ass pics!!! I love looking at everyones pics, I dont think there has been any mediocre pics on here since I joined the club....Good work fellas!!!


A pic from my journal, I just flipped the Exo Cheese into flower time.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I was wondering who won the 420 Contest, I get really high sometimes and these post are sick and insane at rapid speeds and I might of missed the results. There were some bomb ass pics!!! I love looking at everyones pics, I dont think there has been any mediocre pics on here since I joined the club....Good work fellas!!!


thats cuz i aint posted any pics lately lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a touch lazy and well, she's just about alive, little embarassed to throw any pictures up of her 

so here's something thats actually green haha. Gotta chuck onre of those cheese into the flowering cab pronto but cannae be fucked :/ I wouldn't mind this dreamtime seedling being female but i'm quite after a male for some cheese dreams  Also got a single TGA reg seed that i night be able to breed with something depoending on it's sex. Once my flatmates gone next month i'm ramping up the game i think.






 seeeeeedling


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking nice in ther Tip Top. 

cindy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

suck i still cant get pics up might just have to go the cell phone route. 
everyday i get a little happier my babies are veggin fast unmder the 400 and im ready to flip em and drop em under the 600 but im an impatient guy. the cc x l is growing the fastest but the leaves have thinned out
my big buddha blue cheese is the most indica dom(my preference) with kushage coming in close second. iv'e grown blue cheese from seed twice and i think this is the first pheno i had. ill probably get some dirt tomorrow and start droppin more seeds. maybe ill start working on the lush again. oh well have a great weekend 600. i know i'll try my best to do so.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers  gotta say i love DWC when they're young plants. I have not touched those plants in over 2 weeks, looked at them maybe twice. No nutes needed, they do ust fine on water. Once they get bug they can empty the res without you catching on though, hence me not showing a pic of my yellow cheese haha. figured once they're growing they're growing and lazy can't come into the picture so i've just popped a heavy duty fruity and subcools void  gonna have 4 mothers in that lil clone tent before i know it. Gotta get into the habbit of having more clones available than i need so that the cab can always be chockablock 

For pictures, i make sure there's nowt incriminating (so to speak) in the photo's or their location data etc, and then use imageshack.us, works well.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 29, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Couple of snap's to add to the party!!!
> 
> Livers/blues...
> 
> ...


Nice shots there CG.. how fars the dogs?
I cant see many simliar to mine , i cant remember how many pheno types they were i think 2 , my leafs were light green almost lime most of the grow plus i think this could of done with another week which would of took it till 11wks. I cant wait for it to finish dry anyway .. smells doja Dst .. I tried to look for all dog pics nut this threads so large to only ones i could find was Dst's pics before i gave up.
heres a shot of the Dogs ..chopped last night .. cant wait



> View attachment 1575719View attachment 1575720
> 
> View attachment 1575724View attachment 1575725
> 
> View attachment 1575726


Its been sitting in the dark since these pics were taken 1 wk ago..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice shots there CG.. how fars the dogs?
> I cant see many simliar to mine , i cant remember how many pheno types they were i think 2 , my leafs were light green almost lime most of the grow plus i think this could of done with another week which would of took it till 11wks. I cant wait for it to finish dry anyway .. smells doja Dst .. I tried to look for all dog pics nut this threads so large to only ones i could find was Dst's pics before i gave up.
> heres a shot of the Dogs ..chopped last night .. cant wait
> 
> ...


i have lots of dog pics throughout 2 of my journals i believe, or maybe just my last but i kno i took tons of em. still #2 on my must obtain again list. i was growing my last dog seed n i got freakin robbed. i feel like our relationship is not over yet. although i think ive got some dog X's layin around here.


----------



## indecline (Apr 29, 2011)

heres a little shot of my tent at the moment.
going to orde a new 1.2 meter tent in a few days so i can split them up. probably veg 5 in each tent for a couple more weeks then flower.
maybe even throw a few rooted thai and chronic clones in there too. i always loved the veg stage, after 9 weeks of watching the same thing its good to finally see things growing so much. 

probably could have put them in smaller pots. 3.5 gallon pots are maybe a little big. (13.5l) im using up a lot of nutes each time, i head i should water untill theres run off in coco. that right? at the moment there on about 2 liters every 3 days.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

that is a sativa headband leaning pheno, or what I would call Thelma!!! It should be a killer smoke lad, look for pics of Thelma and you will see the pheno I think. It was a keeper for me for a long time Thelma was.


dr green dre said:


> Nice shots there CG.. how fars the dogs?
> I cant see many simliar to mine , i cant remember how many pheno types they were i think 2 , my leafs were light green almost lime most of the grow plus i think this could of done with another week which would of took it till 11wks. I cant wait for it to finish dry anyway .. smells doja Dst .. I tried to look for all dog pics nut this threads so large to only ones i could find was Dst's pics before i gave up.
> heres a shot of the Dogs ..chopped last night .. cant wait
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

All my clones died...

I took a short video of my outdoor/indoor girls if anyone wants to see....?

I put them outside over 3 weeks ago, not sure if that means 3 weeks flowering, or 2 weeks as that is when they started to show?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

I noticed yellow leaves on all the girls and some sagging. Not sure what is going on? I am gonna re-calibrate the ph meter maybe it is off?
They were really healthy 2 days ago, and no yellow anywhere.


_*Click the picture to see the video*_


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I took a short video of my outdoor/indoor girls if anyone wants to see....?


Yeah man, I wanna see.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

click the picture, it is the video


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> that is a sativa headband leaning pheno, or what I would call Thelma!!! It should be a killer smoke lad, look for pics of Thelma and you will see the pheno I think. It was a keeper for me for a long time Thelma was.


Thanks for the reply ,i was looking through Tgrowsome's thread were hes got some headbands growing and iwas thinking it looks like my pic, i gave another seed to a pal hes had it growing for a while now but i aint seen it so i dont know if its the same pheno, i glad you say its a keeper cause i just took some cuts off some this for a new 110 ltr dwc im to run next time round. Going to look for them thelma pics in abit Dst.. cool .


----------



## indecline (Apr 30, 2011)

guys i have to go away in august.
im really worried about my plants.
i have a coule of good chronic but thats not a problem because there all very similar anyway, ill just grow some more out when i get back.
im worried about the other blue cheese plant i have. this one: ( pretty sure its more thai than cheese though) 



im away for 4 weeks. theres no way i can keep her or her clones alive is there? anyone wanna take a coule clones off me and give growing her/keeping her alive for me a shot?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 30, 2011)

indecline said:


> guys i have to go away in august.
> im really worried about my plants.
> i have a coule of good chronic but thats not a problem because there all very similar anyway, ill just grow some more out when i get back.
> im worried about the other blue cheese plant i have. this one: ( pretty sure its more thai than cheese though)
> ...


Depends whats your location? Pm me


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey folks, the voting is now open, for 5 days as far as I can remember. Here is the link to the best MJ picture:

Muchas gracias, many thanks, dank u wel, cheers, and all that.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428464-600-420-pic-competition-best.html


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

here is the link for everyone in case you miss it on new posts.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428465-600-420-pic-competition-best.html

I am sure many people will be asking, can someone post the link, lol, but no sweat, that's the way we are.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2011)

Can we vote for our own picture(s)?


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can we vote for our own picture(s)?


yeah i recon ya can, if u click the right place lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend, I'm chillin at the beach right now...awesome day!!!

Dutchie, I bet its rocking in Toronto tonight with the UFC being their. 

I hope GSP gets his ass kicked!!! Let's hear from the 600 club UFC fans...who is winning tonight???


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2011)

im going for gsp. one of the greatest fighters IMO


----------



## bajafox (Apr 30, 2011)

He fights not to lose, boring to watch


----------



## duchieman (Apr 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hope everyone enjoys their weekend, I'm chillin at the beach right now...awesome day!!!
> 
> Dutchie, I bet its rocking in Toronto tonight with the UFC being their.
> 
> I hope GSP gets his ass kicked!!! Let's hear from the 600 club UFC fans...who is winning tonight???


 Hey guys, just popped on so haven't had a chance to see what's been going on. Been doing some upgrading to my garden today, and squeezing in some outdoors on a beautiful day, so overall busy. Bekind, I'm not a UFC watcher but lots of people I know are and there's been lots of hype leading up to today, but today you could sense a little more buzz, for as little as I got out and had any media on, but my landlord was by and rushing around getting ready for a PPV BBQ. I heard GSP won but Hominick is a real local guy to me, half our away, and I'm wondering how he did. I check it out but if anyone seen that co round?? I'd like your opinion on it.

I'm gonna go back track now.


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

Hey 600  Hows it growin? 
Im not a ufc watcher, but found this interesting-






and check out these things  one has 16 blades.


----------



## 4tatude (May 1, 2011)

day 58 update in signature


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600  Hows it growin?
> Im not a ufc watcher, but found this interesting-
> 
> 
> ...


 some crazy shit right there


----------



## 600w85 (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, been laying in the weeds past couple weeks while I was getting my grow journal going. I'm in a 4 x 4 tent under a 600w HPS (why else would I be on this thread, right? heh) Got 11 plants in total going. 4 Strawberry Coughs (I hope, bagseed I found. either way was nice smoke) and then an assortment of 7 autoflowering (complete list in journal). This is my first grow and I've been battling some typical first go-round problems and think I've finally got "the kinks worked out". The oldest autoflower the AK-47 broke dirt 3.27 and theres about 2 weeks between her and the "youngest". 5/7 autoflowers have started to flower and I will flower the SCs in 2 weeks. Tons of pics to look at with regular updates. Highly appreciate anyone who has the time to check things out and offer their two cents (please keep in mind that this is my first grow and things that are obvious to you might not be to me). I'd love to see some journals you guys got of some similar indoor growing specs. Next couple weeks should be very fun now that I got some girls that are showing the goods. 

Link is in my signature, but heres a little tease.


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2011)

Uh, I was gonna call ya 600 but I think we'd cause some confusion so I'm gonna call you 85 and think of Get Smart everytime. Anyway dude, welcome. I'll gladly get by to see what you got, since you asked so nicely. I'm a bit smaller tent at a square meter and my journals a wee bit outdated but if you'd like you could get a head start and I'll catch up with ya later. Hope it's not too dusty when you get there.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Blow those cobwebs away Duchieman!!!!

Well I am sure no one will have a clue what I am talking about but my team "The Pars" (Dunfermline Athletic) won their Football league yesterday (t'was also the Queens bif-day in The Netherlands as well btw). So we are now back into the top flight of Scottish football, oh the heady heights, hahahaha. Anyway, good for the Toun!! It use to be the Capital of Scotland, and is the Birthplace of all the Kings of Scotland...back when we had our own Royal family.

Here's another interesting little fact that I was told (shoot me down and hang me for treason if I am wrong). The English Royal family, the Saxon Coburgs (or whatever they are called ) are Germans, and when Old Prince Charley married Diana, it was for one reason, that Diana actually came from the Stewart bloodline, i.e the Scottish royal bloodline. So even though Scotland is not allowed to have it's own Royal family........well, need I say more?

Off for some morning cheese and to feed the ladies.

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2011)

My wife will find that read interesting D, thanks for sharing.

Edit. Actually D, the work I did today will help get some nice new pron to post up there soon. Also some time to sit down would be nice.


----------



## 600w85 (May 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Uh, I was gonna call ya 600 but I think we'd cause some confusion so I'm gonna call you 85 and think of Get Smart everytime. Anyway dude, welcome. I'll gladly get by to see what you got, since you asked so nicely. I'm a bit smaller tent at a square meter and my journals a wee bit outdated but if you'd like you could get a head start and I'll catch up with ya later. Hope it's not too dusty when you get there.


I will try and dust the cover off of it sometime tomorrow. Love comparing similar grows of people who have more experience (which is anyone who was a grow under their belt ha) and see what I need to strive for to increase yields. Look forward to it thanks.


----------



## 600w85 (May 1, 2011)

indecline said:


> guys i have to go away in august.
> im really worried about my plants.
> i have a coule of good chronic but thats not a problem because there all very similar anyway, ill just grow some more out when i get back.
> im worried about the other blue cheese plant i have. this one: ( pretty sure its more thai than cheese though)
> ...


How big was she when you LSTed her over like that? I am considering this for my SCs, I believe they will be too big for my tent.


----------



## Baked 808 (May 1, 2011)

Mark Hominick is a great exciting fighter but Jose is the best pound for pound in the world. IMO


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

600w85 said:


> How big was she when you LSTed her over like that? I am considering this for my SCs, I believe they will be too big for my tent.


I think she might be sensitive about her weight


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

Heres a piece of pr0n I haven't posted in a while, It got me a lil prize on another site for an april contest


----------



## bekindbud (May 1, 2011)

*My 1st ever "pRon" pic...Herojuana OG Kush (still learning....prOn not pRon, LOL)*



*Next on the Choppin Block.....Jack Herer*
Taking her to Billcollectors house to chop tomorrow and smoke some Hero OG while we work....



*My appreciation of being part of this bad ass Club.....*

*"My Day at the Beach"*


*Peace All*

*BKB*


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

BKB, thats awesome pr0n  Gotta love that big ol' 600 in the sand 


Hey maybe a 600 t-shirt or two for the next contest  Id rock a 600 t lol


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2011)

Hey bc, is this monster enough for you. I can hardly keep them moist. I fed her 4 liters yesterday after only 3 days since its last water. The other two shots are one of my Extrema.


----------



## fatality (May 1, 2011)

did you uncle ben that beast >?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Since i have no herb to show, ive got some other babies ill be workin with soon. the pups are on the ground runnin now. they a Blue Pit bull terriers. i figured we take so much care of our plants in the 600. i bet we take just about as much care with our pets. probably care for both better than ourselves


----------



## Hotsause (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Since i have no herb to show, ive got some other babies ill be workin with soon. the pups are on the ground runnin now. they a Blue Pit bull terriers. i figured we take so much care of our plants in the 600. i bet we take just about as much care with our pets. probably care for both better than ourselves


 Aww i want one


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

Those are some nice looking pups the bud.


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2011)

fatality said:


> did you uncle ben that beast >?


Yup. All these Jack Hammers are like this. I figure now that if I were to top these for a bush style plant I'd have this massive ball taking up my tent. I think fighting the size of this strain will take a shorter veg time. I think I did this girl for 3 weeks. This is probably a good 12/12 from the seed strain.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

Nine pups, is that considered a large litter for that breed of dog? Cute as hell with their burnt toast breath lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

i love puppy breath. i was only expecting 5 0r 6. she had 10 on passed as it was coming out. but i think 10 is about an average she had 9 before. my last lady had 14. just imagine 14 lil pups runnin round bitin on yer ankles n toes every morning. i'm keeping one, moms getting one the rest are going to be sold when ready.


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2011)

Hey Tryna, they are beautiful pup. Do you think you'll have a hard time finding them homes? I think it was you who offered one to me, if it was possible, the other day when I lost my boy? Either way, even if I could take one I couldn't legally. You see, in my fine province, our wonderful elected representatives took it upon themselves to create Breed Specific Legislation effectively banning all Pit Bull Terriers. It is absolutely ridiculous and has been in effect waaay too many years. There's still a fight going on though. Try to figure that one out.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

this deserves a bump!!!!! 600 WOOHOOO!!!


bekindbud said:


> *My 1st ever "pRon" pic...Herojuana OG Kush (still learning....prOn not pRon, LOL)*
> 
> View attachment 1578822
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

Hey what's up 600, I just chopped down my last NL5 last night. Here's a few pics for ya.











































Here's the new batch back home under the 600 at 29 days in flower.





















































































Check y'all later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

haha reppin the 600 from coast to coast! now only if we could have a 600 smokeout


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Lovely stuff Dropa, for any of the UK'ers out there...what do you think, the Livers look anything like that^^^ The bud structure looks almost cheesey. Great stuff Dropa!

Peace, DST


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Christ almighty! How many 600w's was that under? (first question was gonna be what size light but then it dawned on me ) Might have to look into picking up a few beans of that one, just an ever so slightly nice looking yield


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

> *Christ almighty! How many 600w's was that under? (first question was gonna be what size light but then it dawned on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Lovely stuff Dropa, for any of the UK'ers out there...what do you think, the Livers look anything like that^^^ The bud structure looks almost cheesey. Great stuff Dropa!
> 
> Peace, DST


Thank guys. That was grown under just one 600. I'm guesstimating 5 to 6 oz off that one right there. I got the seed from HighGrade-Seeds if anybody wants to know. 15 seeds for around 65 bucks US.

Peace to the 600


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

every year they hold a giant sand castle competition, prolly figured he was practising, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey bc, is this monster enough for you. I can hardly keep them moist. I fed her 4 liters yesterday after only 3 days since its last water. The other two shots are one of my Extrema.
> 
> View attachment 1578896View attachment 1578897View attachment 1578898


Thats what I'm talking about duchie, she is looking nice


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

Barneys Farm Acapulco Gold Day 56 today 12/12 Hoping she fills in soon  The structure is there, just need the calyxs to fill in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

i love pics of plants outside. good job bill


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2011)

Hey people the CFLs are out and my 600w is back in action so will be postin some pics in a few weeks heres a few upto now
Big Bhudda Blue Cheese, day 35
*




**




**




**




*


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

That's a beauty BC. I'll bet she's gonna pack on more weight for sure.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey people the CFLs are out and my 600w is back in action so will be postin some pics in a few weeks heres a few upto now
> Big Bhudda Blue Cheese, day 35
> *
> 
> ...


 Those airpots look so dope, i might have to pick some up to do a comparison grow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Cool, my big buddha blue cheese is about 11days into veg now. this is my third time ordering an growing it. im addicted to the berry smell.


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Now that's what i cal a clean cab  good work pukka. Mines caked in 2 years of dried then powdered leaves  If leaves ever fall off i never bin em i just chuck em to the back of the cab


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

I know, a cleaner cab has yet to be seen. Nice stuff PK. Are you planning on veggin those into monsters?

evening 600!


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2011)

Little Sunday pr0n

shackzilla day 46





heibei/shack-lost the label and just identified her by the smell-I would guesstimate about day 56



I repotted this plant and forgot to label her and here she is at harvest and I'm not sure...one of sannies' fems



after all I'm a stoner, even rui has it under my avatar.

 
cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Shackzilla sure does have some thick pistil's


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Yum yum yum COF! scraggly but looks like it'll smoke like the best of em  

I call bullshit on pukka, not even any water evaporation makrs on the runoff tray or anything, plastic grow op if i ever saw one  i got any and everything in mine, book on david beckham, book on george bush and i believe that might be a moro cook book as well, and an old apron hammered to the wall, and a speaker stand for the ballast, ahhh, organisation. As i said, i got lazy and it ran out of water, but i topped it up a day or so later, not too badly fucked up but a bit more yellow and DEAD than i tend to admire 












That kinda shows just how pointless my cabninet is, let alone a 600w hps, need to fill that up pronto! Gonna get the ballast outside the cab again and just stuff the shit out of it  at rpesent i'm hoenstly asking myself why i'm bothering with a 600w, uttely pointless considering i've a 400w gathering dust.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Little Sunday pr0n
> 
> shackzilla day 46
> 
> ...


Super pron cof mate


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

Good looking buds there cof.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Enjoy the funk cof!!!

So was David Beckhams book worth it TTT? lol. I would imagine reading it, and just constantly hearing his voice in my head. I see what you mean about your tidyness, lol.

Engineers Dream for bedytime>>>Sweet Oily Dreams people.

DST


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

and everytime i log into this page i see this at the top of the page, hehehehe


duchieman said:


> Hey bc, is this monster enough for you. I can hardly keep them moist.


this could be a pr0n thread, lol. 

but wait, it is!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Enjoy the funk cof!!!
> 
> So was David Beckhams book worth it TTT? lol. I would imagine reading it, and just constantly hearing his voice in my head. I see what you mean about your tidyness, lol.
> 
> ...


What can i say  All i ever read is tidy clean sterile, i keep thinking fuck, wait, they're growing just fine  The book must indeed be that bad, it was left here by my first flatmate, it became a pot raising tool


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

what a great idea, engineers dream for bed time smokin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2011)

DST said:


> and everytime i log into this page i see this at the top of the page, hehehehe
> 
> 
> this could be a pr0n thread, lol.
> ...


Bow chica wow wow!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2011)

some of my threads hope its helpful 

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/415047-diy-heat-shield-vent-able.html

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/378459-specs-comparisons-600w-hps-bulbs.html

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/379438-brawndo-s-got-what-plants.html


----------



## fatality (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool, my big buddha blue cheese is about 11days into veg now. this is my third time ordering an growing it. im addicted to the berry smell.


you should make a mommy of it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 1, 2011)

U S A

America, Fuck YEAH!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2011)

heres a little sunday porn to end the weekend


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

mmmmm frosty boss 

Was there some kind of pic contest I wasn't aware of today? lol
looking sweet everyone! 
Lights are off in my flower room so looks like I'll have to contribute tomorrow  haha 
 600


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2011)

yeah didnt you know it was sunday PRON fest! geese where have you been haha. im sure well except your late entry tomorrow, just better be good!


----------



## wormdrive66 (May 2, 2011)

Late night Sunday Porn- LA Confidential @ week 6


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1580213
> 
> Late night Sunday Porn- LA Confidential @ week 6


We like em' big when it fest time lol

looks quite dank wormrive


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

A Sunny Monday Morning to my fellow 6ers. Hope you are all good peeps and had a great weekend.

Here goes for nothing....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

Good morning Mr D, i was up so early for me lol the 400w lights still on lol, guess it goes off at 8 am lol


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

the seldom seen 400 grow, lol. How was it looking?


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

U know when plants grow such fat colas they fall over and stand like a 99 year old whos just run the marathon lol. I have a few of them and a few over tall caseys who are entertailing mider spites but is cool they all roped off and . The way im going at the min its not good but im waiting til we move then i shall get out the no pest strips and carsenaside em.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Unwanted guests....grrrr!!! How long do you think it'll be before you get to move?


----------



## Dezracer (May 2, 2011)

Hey D, Mr. West. I haven't been on in a while. I can't sleep again tonight so will probably skip back to where I left off here and try to catch up.

I have some updates though like, I got that job  . I found out last week on my Birthday and I start this Thursday so I've been busy trying to wrap a bunch of things up beforehand. Bought another street bike and then decided it wasn't what I wanted so put it up for sale, sold it and am picking up one that is what I want tomorrow. I'll be chopping a dozen or so good sized girls this coming Friday night and Saturday and the scaling back the grow to where it's manageable with the little amount of time I'll have once working full time. I should be harvesting a shitload of seeds soon of NYPD and also of a NYPD x Papaya cross and wil be pollenating a female RBC x Afghan Kush with pollen from a male of the same cross in the next week or so. The fmeales of that cross look really nice and I'll try to remember to get some pics of one when I'm over there next.

Well, I suppose I'll get to reading then. Hope all is well with you guys...


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

That's great news Dez (about the job) sorry you can't sleep though.

So you think you'll need to scale back quite a bit? You still going to work with that guy frm the collective?

Take it easy bru,

All the best, DST





Dezracer said:


> Hey D, Mr. West. I haven't been on in a while. I can't sleep again tonight so will probably skip back to where I left off here and try to catch up.
> 
> I have some updates though like, I got that job  . I found out last week on my Birthday and I start this Thursday so I've been busy trying to wrap a bunch of things up beforehand. Bought another street bike and then decided it wasn't what I wanted so put it up for sale, sold it and am picking up one that is what I want tomorrow. I'll be chopping a dozen or so good sized girls this coming Friday night and Saturday and the scaling back the grow to where it's manageable with the little amount of time I'll have once working full time. I should be harvesting a shitload of seeds soon of NYPD and also of a NYPD x Papaya cross and wil be pollenating a female RBC x Afghan Kush with pollen from a male of the same cross in the next week or so. The fmeales of that cross look really nice and I'll try to remember to get some pics of one when I'm over there next.
> 
> Well, I suppose I'll get to reading then. Hope all is well with you guys...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> That's a beauty BC. I'll bet she's gonna pack on more weight for sure.


Cheers mate, will be flippin to 12/12 wednesday, there 14" tall at the min!



billcollector99 said:


> Those airpots look so dope, i might have to pick some up to do a comparison grow


Yeah cool arnt they!, this is my 1st run with them, i started in the 1L airpots and was really impressed with the root system heres a pic day 26, before i potted upto the 10L airpots, there was no shock at all, the next day they looked as if theyd grown a couple of inch!!!!!












TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool, my big buddha blue cheese is about 11days into veg now. this is my third time ordering an growing it. im addicted to the berry smell.


Cool T, ill drop in an take a look, bro.....real glad your back in action now!!!



tip top toker said:


> Now that's what i cal a clean cab  good work pukka. Mines caked in 2 years of dried then powdered leaves  If leaves ever fall off i never bin em i just chuck em to the back of the cab


Lol..............cheers ttt,...are you a slob then??? lol........just messin!



DST said:


> I know, a cleaner cab has yet to be seen. Nice stuff PK. Are you planning on veggin those into monsters?
> 
> evening 600!


Thanks DST..............theyve got another couple of days veg then im flippin.....im hopin there around 16"+ when i do mate!


----------



## Dezracer (May 2, 2011)

No, I got a job with a company I used to take trucks and equipment to for tires and service and stuff. No more labor for me, moved inside now lol. The bummer has been no MJ since I am still not sure of they'll be sending me for a pee test. No MJ = no sleep for me so that's been a bit rough but I'll know for sure on Thursday if I'll be getting tested or not so hopefully I'll be able to start smoking some of that delicious hash I posted a couple weeks ago. That and I'm sitting on some Jack Herer and some White Widow I harvested from that 4x4 tent.

I'll be scaling back quite a bit, yes. It might actually be more fun though because I'll be able to do more breeding and not have to worry about trying to make money from thr grows anymore. Thinking I'll just be doing one run at a time of a single strain in hydro but then have one or two other lights burning with plants that I'm growing from seed for breeding so I can more experience with that. I've got some JDB, Herijuana, Afghan Kush x RBC, Papaya NYPD, Bubba Kush, Blue Widow and I know there's one or two I'm forgetting right now that have all gone 12/12 from seed to keep the size down and the count up. They're all for producing seeds of various crosses and should be cool. The only problem I've had with the grow lately is that spider mites came back and I was too busy to catch them right away so had to let a couple plants go. It's all taken care of now and hopefully I can keep them at bay for a while this time.
I'd have to say I've got somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-60 plants going in total at the moment with most of them being in soil. I took someone's  advice and set them all up on an automated drip system I put together. 

I'll have to get some pics to show you the chaos that is my little grow, lol.

I forgot to mention that I'll be putting 20 DOG plants into flower this week too that have vegged a couple weeks in hydro. That should be agreat harvest for sure as will be my Blue Widow grow that's a few weeks into flower right now.


----------



## Dezracer (May 2, 2011)

@ Duchie - I just read about your boy and I send my condolences to you. It's always really tough to lose family members like that and it's an unfortunate part of what we call life. I miss my past pooch's very much. They always find a way to get into our hearts and envelop a large part of our lives so are truly missed when they are gone.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 2, 2011)

How often do you guys change your 600's? What are your fav bulbs available right now? I think its time for me to plug in a new bulb.


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> How often do you guys change your 600's? What are your fav bulbs available right now? I think its time for me to plug in a new bulb.



I like to change my bulbs every 6 months of 12/12... "and keep your air cooled hoods clean damnit!"<that was in my old man voice lol. Dont let dust decrease your yields!

I use digilux bulbs on digital ballasts... love the combo.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Likewise, 2-3 grows....which reminds me to replace one of mine next run. Thanks whodat for the reminder.


----------



## Marlowe (May 2, 2011)

I looking forward to replacing all my grow room equipment... ha!...


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> How often do you guys change your 600's? What are your fav bulbs available right now? I think its time for me to plug in a new bulb.


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/378459-specs-comparisons-600w-hps-bulbs.html


----------



## indecline (May 2, 2011)

600w85 said:


> How big was she when you LSTed her over like that? I am considering this for my SCs, I believe they will be too big for my tent.


yeah well i didnt realise it was sativa, i lst'd at week 2 and 3 of veg, but she was only 12 inch tall then. if i would have known i would have topped a few times early in veg.

in the photo shes just too heavy, had to be tied to the walls of the tent.


----------



## 3eyes (May 2, 2011)

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/862144-police-officers-guard-cannabis-factory-as-thieves-break-in-from-the-back http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1382736/Police-300k-cannabis-plants-hauls-stolen-stand-guard-outside.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
Check these links out funny as.......


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

That is fekkin classic, hehehe.

Someone somewhere is having a right old giggle just now.



3eyes said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/news/862144-police-officers-guard-cannabis-factory-as-thieves-break-in-from-the-back http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1382736/Police-300k-cannabis-plants-hauls-stolen-stand-guard-outside.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> Check these links out funny as.......


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 2, 2011)

Think how bad that street smelled.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Think how bad this guy smelled after posing for this cheesey fukkin shot.






Looks like those plants need a bit of feeding, either that or they have got some sort of problem, they certainly don't look finished and are already randomly yellowing. I hope the guys who stole them can bring them back to good health, lol.


----------



## 3eyes (May 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think how bad that street smelled.


No worse than most of the areas around south Wales everyone's at it lol


----------



## Marlowe (May 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Think how bad this guy smelled after posing for this cheesey fukkin shot.


He has definately had a penis in his mouth before....


----------



## wavey.mofo (May 2, 2011)

LOOOL 3eyes, the feds are dumb!

Look at this link http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/854856-man-calls-police-to-ask-for-advice-on-growing-cannabis
a geat way to get loads of customers though lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Think how bad this guy smelled after posing for this cheesey fukkin shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holly shit what do they do with all that soil when there done.. looks like a lot of work tome


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 2, 2011)

600 reporting.....L.A. Confidential


----------



## Dropastone (May 2, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> 600 reporting.....L.A. Confidential


Wow, holy crap dude, that's a beast. Great job!


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> 600 reporting.....L.A. Confidential




that is one fine looking gal you got going dankster..tell us more about her.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Agreed, looks like there are a few more beauties hiding in that cab as well....more please??? lol


----------



## Shwagbag (May 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like to change my bulbs every 6 months of 12/12... "and keep your air cooled hoods clean damnit!"<that was in my old man voice lol. Dont let dust decrease your yields!
> 
> I use digilux bulbs on digital ballasts... love the combo.





DST said:


> Likewise, 2-3 grows....which reminds me to replace one of mine next run. Thanks whodat for the reminder.


Thanks! I should probably clean that lens, its dirty as fawk.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks! I should probably clean that lens, its dirty as fawk.


im using an agromax and it seems to be real good but i dont know if ill stick with it since there was a site posted that had digilux for way cheaper.


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Wow, holy crap dude, that's a beast. Great job!


Thanks Drop....she proved to me i do kinda dig fat chicks after all.



genuity said:


> that is one fine looking gal you got going dankster..tell us more about her.


Thanks.....she is long gone though.She was my first grow workin on 2 yrs ago now.

12 gl pot
FFOF soil 10% perlite added
PBP nutes
4-5 month veg under 4 ft 4 bulb HOT5
600 eye horti for flower
4x41/2 space
419 grams dry minus bout 5-7 grams stolen as samples.



DST said:


> Agreed, looks like there are a few more beauties hiding in that cab as well....more please??? lol


Yes DST those were also LA Cons.....and it was so depressing seeing my second yield compared to my first.At the moment i got some LUI13 from dutchgrown genetics and have so far been REALLY impressed with them.


----------



## duchieman (May 2, 2011)

Wow, there's some fat bottomed girls here tonight. Way to Rock it dankster!

@Dez...Thank you sir, I appreciate it. Second time for me in 2 years now and it still sucks. Funny, it was almost a repeat of the first time, as far as the grieving that is. All the same feelings and thoughts and words. But then I wonder who we really grieve for and why. I think it's just as much for ourselves and what we've lost and how our daily life has changed so much in so little time. We are now starting to look at the more positive things in those changes now, like the freedoms we now have to get around, vacation, move, etc. Not being cold, just real and factual. 

Well, election night tonight so I'm probably gonna be glued to the tube. Of my middle aged life, this one has me pumped up the most. I'm really concerned this freak is gonna get re-elected and sell this country of ours, and I'm betting you can guess who to. Now my US buddies, I love ya's and all, and I have much family there too, but I don't want to be roomies and share a place. I want to keep my own place to go home to thanks. So I'll be voting for the other guy.

Cheers 600


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 2, 2011)

Well after 7 grows and many of them not to great i have finally got myself a purple Pheno from my Blue Diesel grow i know its blueberry in it but the color is deep purple from stem to buds and i'm happy bout it the other three are not showing this trait but one out of three is not bad!! here are a few pic's...

Pic 1 is two different pheno pic!

Pic's 2 & 3 are two different plants as well..


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2011)

i hate to be a bubble burster but in the last pic i think i see a small nanner


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 2, 2011)

Yeah i thought so to went back into the room and did a sweep real good with the scope and did not find anything.. you are talking about the top left side of the plant right?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 2, 2011)

Also i took some more picks away from the hps and i found nothing..


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

That might just be a leaf.?


----------



## 600w85 (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys could use a little help. My auto AK 47 in FFOF has gotten some yellow on her leaf tips. Watering every other day. Its in a 7 quart pot. Broke dirt 3/8/11. No thing done except water (no nutes). Light is approx 12 inches away from top. Temps are nice at 77-79. Humidity has been around 30ish until a couple days ago, its now higher at like 55-60 (doing my best to get it back under control). Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 2, 2011)

600w85 said:


> Hey guys could use a little help. My auto AK 47 in FFOF has gotten some yellow on her leaf tips. Watering every other day. Its in a 7 quart pot. Broke dirt 3/8/11. No thing done except water (no nutes). Light is approx 12 inches away from top. Temps are nice at 77-79. Humidity has been around 30ish until a couple days ago, its now higher at like 55-60 (doing my best to get it back under control). Thanks for the help guys.


I would water less, and maybe raise your light a little. I've had plants do things just like that. Raise the light to 18" and see if that helps. Wait for a few days to water your plant, once it shows signs of wilting you will know that next time you need to water just before that point.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 2, 2011)

stink- i second the leaf notion. looks like just a small leaf tip that has yet to turn full purp. looking real nice though, enjoying the purpleness!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 3, 2011)

check out my new piece!  
[video=youtube;bn4z9qtIMqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn4z9qtIMqw[/video]


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

I'm very familiar with nanners unfortunately and I had to take a 3rd, 4th and even 5th look but didn't see one, could be just the tip of the leaf like someone said.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 3, 2011)

thanks peeps! good lookin...


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

hey stink, I think it's just the angle of the pic, not 100% it is a nanner. If it is, just pluck it out and move on and monitor.

W85, if you are only watering it's probably the FFOF soil that is a bit too hot. For assessing water needs weight of the pot is also an excellent measure. And maybe give the plant a small shot of cal / mag since your new growth tips are looking a bit twisted and the edges are yellowing. It is often other issues that lead to this so go easy on the cal mag if you do go down this route.

Have a great day peeps,

Peace, DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 3, 2011)

Watering every other day sounds too much for a young plant to me.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

I water my young plants every other day. Depends on how big the pots are. I have found that having a pot that reflects the size of the plant is easier to control than a small plant being in a larger pot where water assessment needs can be harder to ascertain. christ, that sounds like a mouthful.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Watering every other day sounds too much for a young plant to me.


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2011)

[In the voice of Sister Mary] 

Class....classs! Settle down classs! We have a very important movie to watch!

[video=youtube;B-Wd-Q3F8KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> I water my young plants every other day. Depends on how big the pots are. I have found that having a pot that reflects the size of the plant is easier to control than a small plant being in a larger pot where water assessment needs can be harder to ascertain. christ, that sounds like a mouthful.


Towtully. Keeps them wicking regularly n stuff.


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys, good day. I was out shopping yesterday, and so were the Amish. Saw this gang all hitched up and had to get some shots. Here's a quick one I picked out to share with you guys. 



Cheers,
Duchie.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Quality duchie, brought a giggle to this side of the world. So what sort of products to amish people go into town to buy? Surely if they buy anything they must be taking advantage of the modern worlds transport, distribution systems, etc..so I would have thought that they don't buy anything...oh well. I don't really know but it's quite fascinating. I saw this family on the TV who had left the amish community to go travelling around the world...to spread the word of God or something. Anyway, this guy is standing preaching in the middle of the street with his kid on his back, ffs, just wrong imo.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Quality duchie, brought a giggle to this side of the world. So what sort of products to amish people go into town to buy? Surely if they buy anything they must be taking advantage of the modern worlds transport, distribution systems, etc..so I would have thought that they don't buy anything...oh well. I don't really know but it's quite fascinating. I saw this family on the TV who had left the amish community to go travelling around the world...to spread the word of God or something. Anyway, this guy is standing preaching in the middle of the street with his kid on his back, ffs, just wrong imo.



Well they have to wash their asses like anyone else so they need soap! Baking goods, food, hardware, crafting supplies etc etc. I envy the Amish in many ways... I've often wondered what their position is on cannabis both spiritually and within their societies.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

interesting point shwag. And if they did grow and where caught what would happen. You would think that they perhaps make rope from hemp?

I remember making soap in chemistry, i think using cabolic acid, it was too long ago for me to remember, but I thought all this stuff they would do themselves, but obviously not.




Shwagbag said:


> Well they have to wash their asses like anyone else so they need soap! Baking goods, food, hardware, crafting supplies etc etc. I envy the Amish in many ways... I've often wondered what their position is on cannabis both spiritually and within their societies.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> interesting point shwag. And if they did grow and where caught what would happen. You would think that they perhaps make rope from hemp?
> 
> I remember making soap in chemistry, i think using cabolic acid, it was too long ago for me to remember, but I thought all this stuff they would do themselves, but obviously not.


Not saying they don't by any means, they are very handy people and could most likely be self sufficient if they chose to live that way. They probably make all sorts of shit themselves, including one hell of a compost! They are pretty normal people these days though, they shop at Wal-Mart and go to the chiropractor. They run stores, buy and sell good like anyone else and pay taxes... Even use electricity as long as it is generated from propane as opposed to plugging into the grid. 

They use propane electricity to power the tools in their wood shops and run their cash registers. LOL

When the shit hits the fan..... The Amish will be very wealthy hahah.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for that shwag, I was not aware they even interacted in that way. but I guess they are peace loving people so why wouldn't they. Is shopping at Wal Mart normal? hehehe, from the pics I see peeps posting about Wal Mart characters that's open for debate, lol.



Shwagbag said:


> Not saying they don't by any means, they are very handy people and could most likely be self sufficient if they chose to live that way. They probably make all sorts of shit themselves, including one hell of a compost! They are pretty normal people these days though, they shop at Wal-Mart and go to the chiropractor. They run stores, buy and sell good like anyone else and pay taxes... Even use electricity as long as it is generated from propane as opposed to plugging into the grid.
> 
> They use propane electricity to power the tools in their wood shops and run their cash registers. LOL
> 
> When the shit hits the fan..... The Amish will be very wealthy hahah.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

any amish peeps in the 600? lol

I h8 wallfart! h8 it h8 it h8 it! I might go to wallfart for entertainment purposes lol looking @ all the fatties that cant control their kids haha and maybe play a little xbox connect or check out the 3d tvs lol 
If I see one more person riding one of those carts because they are too fat and lazy to walk Im gonna go cow tipping if you know what I mean haha

Anywho, the amish seem to be some pretty bad ass peeps lol


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

The original "horse" power, cool pic


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

cow tipping, haha.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks for that shwag, I was not aware they even interacted in that way. but I guess they are peace loving people so why wouldn't they. Is shopping at Wal Mart normal? hehehe, from the pics I see peeps posting about Wal Mart characters that's open for debate, lol.


LOL! AHAHAH..... I know what pictures you're talking about..... The more affluent communities prevent Wal Mart from even coming into their city limits..... The people you see in those pictures are NOT normal in most areas of the continental US, however there are geographic areas that are just plain fucked up and they could be considered "normal" lol. 

That was fun, I'm off to golf in 45 degree weather (dumb) wish me luck.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Wow, 45 degrees. I think you'll need water, not luck. But good luck anyway!! Peace out Shwag. And if you see in Amishes, ask them if they make their own soap, lol. Just say DST asked you to ask, I am sure they'll understand.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> any amish peeps in the 600? lol
> 
> I h8 wallfart! h8 it h8 it h8 it! I might go to wallfart for entertainment purposes lol looking @ all the fatties that cant control their kids haha and maybe play a little xbox connect or check out the 3d tvs lol
> If I see one more person riding one of those carts because they are too fat and lazy to walk Im gonna go cow tipping if you know what I mean haha
> ...


Dude so right on... I was at the hospital last week visiting a friend and there were two people there riding these carts around the hospital. They didn't appear to be injured at all. They weren't a day over 50 years old. They were moderately overweight and after watching them for a short while, I deduced that they were just plain lazy and didn't like to walk. This world is fukt. Buy stock in Hoveround. Kids will be riding them to get on the school bus soon.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

in my grandpa voice "when I was your age I had to ride a hovoround 46.387 feet to get to the bus stop" lol

They are just fat and lazy! I watch them leave the store and get off and walk to the fat mobile that came to pic them up at the front door! soo sick

Good luck on your golf outing shwag! I love golfing! and yes I walk my clubs all 18 holes! make a day of it lol


----------



## bajafox (May 3, 2011)

I love golf too, before I had to stop playing due to budget cuts... I had just purchased a Callaway Diablo Edge driver and only got to use it once. I can't to be able to afford golf again! Nothing like a good day out on the course with some cold beers, fat joints and a new driver to break in


Good luck on your game  I'm yet to break 90 and only broken 100 once...


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> in my grandpa voice "when I was your age I had to ride a hovoround 46.387 feet to get to the bus stop" lol
> 
> They are just fat and lazy! I watch them leave the store and get off and walk to the fat mobile that came to pic them up at the front door! soo sick
> 
> Good luck on your golf outing shwag! I love golfing! and yes I walk my clubs all 18 holes! make a day of it lol


Its not going to go well... My first 9 of the season with the exception of a rough session at the range. Should be fun though! SmokAfAt and have a gin, ahhhhhhh. Beats work! later fellas.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

man that sounds so perfect! thanks allot shwag  haha 
I might go to the range just to get it out of my system!
or just have a gin and a fatty while swinging the club around in the yard hahah
 bro


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

where I grew up for part of my childhood it was quite close to the so called home of golf. We had council courses at practically aevery village that you could show your UB40 card (unemployment card) and pay a couple of quid to play. I never played though, too busy with football for golf.



whodatnation said:


> man that sounds so perfect! thanks allot shwag  haha
> I might go to the range just to get it out of my system!
> or just have a gin and a fatty while swinging the club around in the yard hahah
> bro


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 3, 2011)

shit i play golf weekly and still play bogey ahaha! dam 3 putts!!


----------



## Dezracer (May 3, 2011)

Had to pick my son up from the YMCA early today because he bloodied another kid's nose, lol. I was going to pick him up early anyway for his martial arts class but had to get him an hour earlier than I planned.
I asked him what happened and he told me that it was the same kid he immobilized last week for shoving him against a wall. I have to say, I'm very happy he takes martial arts because he keeps his head and does just what's needed to diffuse a situation. This other kid is the same age as him but bigger. Last week my son grabbed his wrist and turned it forcing the kid to turn and bend over, then my son pushed his face to the ground by the back of his neck with his free hand. I was so proud when the principal gave the story. Today, the kid told him he got lucky last week and tried to punch my son in the face so he blocked the punch and countered with a punch to the kid's nose causing it to start gushing blood according to the Y leaders. 

Of course, they called me and said he can't stay the rest of the day due a violent incident, I guess it's their policy, so I needed to come get him asap. I happened to see the other kid leaving the school with his dad as I was driving in and he stopped, motioned for me to stop and then apologized for his son's behavior. I apologized for my son hurting his and he said,"don't worry about it" and, "he was just doing what anyone would do" and drove off. 

Needless to say, today was a good day


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 3, 2011)

smart kid.........seems ur son has a no bullshit policy....very nice


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> man that sounds so perfect! thanks allot shwag  haha
> I might go to the range just to get it out of my system!
> or just have a gin and a fatty while swinging the club around in the yard hahah
> bro


I replaced the gin with hot damn but the strokes were plentiful!


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> where I grew up for part of my childhood it was quite close to the so called home of golf. We had council courses at practically aevery village that you could show your UB40 card (unemployment card) and pay a couple of quid to play. I never played though, too busy with football for golf.


 Hey thats awesome! goes against the stereotype that golf is an elitist sport.



Dezracer said:


> Had to pick my son up from the YMCA early today because he bloodied another kid's nose, lol. I was going to pick him up early anyway for his martial arts class but had to get him an hour earlier than I planned.
> I asked him what happened and he told me that it was the same kid he immobilized last week for shoving him against a wall. I have to say, I'm very happy he takes martial arts because he keeps his head and does just what's needed to diffuse a situation. This other kid is the same age as him but bigger. Last week my son grabbed his wrist and turned it forcing the kid to turn and bend over, then my son pushed his face to the ground by the back of his neck with his free hand. I was so proud when the principal gave the story. Today, the kid told him he got lucky last week and tried to punch my son in the face so he blocked the punch and countered with a punch to the kid's nose causing it to start gushing blood according to the Y leaders.
> 
> Of course, they called me and said he can't stay the rest of the day due a violent incident, I guess it's their policy, so I needed to come get him asap. I happened to see the other kid leaving the school with his dad as I was driving in and he stopped, motioned for me to stop and then apologized for his son's behavior. I apologized for my son hurting his and he said,"don't worry about it" and, "he was just doing what anyone would do" and drove off.
> ...


 haha! bully got what he deserved  I was a smaller kid amongst my piers and remember putting several of those jerks down lol. One never came back to school after his nose started bleeding again in the middle of class the next day lol... I wonder what happened?
[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/video] 


littlegrower2004 said:


> shit i play golf weekly and still play bogey ahaha! dam 3 putts!!


 lol yeah Im kinda good at getting to the green.. but thats about it lol putt after putt ahah 


realnyjuggalo23 said:


> smart kid.........seems ur son have a no bullshit policy....very nice


 the best policy 


Shwagbag said:


> I replaced the gin with hot damn but the strokes were plentiful!


 Good to be out though I bet


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Quality duchie, brought a giggle to this side of the world. So what sort of products to amish people go into town to buy? Surely if they buy anything they must be taking advantage of the modern worlds transport, distribution systems, etc..so I would have thought that they don't buy anything...oh well. I don't really know but it's quite fascinating. I saw this family on the TV who had left the amish community to go travelling around the world...to spread the word of God or something. Anyway, this guy is standing preaching in the middle of the street with his kid on his back, ffs, just wrong imo.


Glad you got a kick out of it D. There's no shortage of these buggies around here. I'll answer your question below. 



Shwagbag said:


> Well they have to wash their asses like anyone else so they need soap! Baking goods, food, hardware, crafting supplies etc etc. I envy the Amish in many ways... I've often wondered what their position is on cannabis both spiritually and within their societies.





Shwagbag said:


> Not saying they don't by any means, they are very handy people and could most likely be self sufficient if they chose to live that way. They probably make all sorts of shit themselves, including one hell of a compost! They are pretty normal people these days though, they shop at Wal-Mart and go to the chiropractor. They run stores, buy and sell good like anyone else and pay taxes... Even use electricity as long as it is generated from propane as opposed to plugging into the grid.
> 
> They use propane electricity to power the tools in their wood shops and run their cash registers. LOL
> 
> When the shit hits the fan..... The Amish will be very wealthy hahah.


You are very right there Shwagbag. I think that a lot when I think about the cost of fuel. These people will be just fine while we're all scrambling to survive.

Anyway, Wow, this picture definitely got a thousand words so I'll finish the story. As I'm wrapping up and heading back to my car an elderly couple is heading back to one of the buggies with bags in hand. Out of courtesy I asked if they minded that I was taking pictures of their horses and while the wife smiled shyly the little man says, "no, that's ok". "Ok, have a nice day", I say, and start to leave. Then I turned around and offered what I offer many people I run into and ask, " If I get some nice shots would you like to have copies?" I have no idea what the fack I was thinking when I did that but we ended up starting to talk and the old guy had an accent as Canadian as mine, complete with the Eh,... tabernacle! So as I'm entering directions to their church into my smartphone, along comes this large strapping younger fella holding his watch with a very puzzled look on his face. "What time you got", he asks the old man? I give him the time right away, and he explains, to the old man, that the town clock (in the background of the photo) is off. Well it was off by less than 10 minutes but this was a real concern to him, like he was late for something and had to hurry. Still the clock was off and the first thing I thought was, it must have been those quick power outages we've been having lately and it stopped the clock for a few and nobody's come to reset it yet. And now you know...the rest of the story.  Here's a few more from those shots. I had to classic one up.




Gonna go line up some Pr0n now.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

Cool story duchie! 

Go line that sh!t up!
All your pr0n are belong to us! lol

thats copy written, you cant take it.


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2011)

Wow. Quiet night. Sooooooo.......How bout some Cheeseberry Haze with a splash of Extrema in the last pic?


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> [In the voice of Sister Mary]
> 
> Class....classs! Settle down classs! We have a very important movie to watch!
> 
> [video=youtube;B-Wd-Q3F8KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM[/video]


lol! I couldn't see this earlier.

Your buds are looking nice


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow. Quiet night. Sooooooo.......How bout some Cheeseberry Haze with a splash of Extrema in the last pic?
> View attachment 1583333View attachment 1583329View attachment 1583330View attachment 1583331View attachment 1583332


here you go duchie,


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2011)

Very nice man. Hold on. I'll be back. Mine aren't big like yours but they're sure frosty and I have some pics that better emphasize the frosty. Or so I think.


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2011)

See whodat, you got me going now. Extrema and a garden shot. Supercropped my Jack Hammer today too and those buds where pointing to the sky in no time.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

Very nice duchie! 
Heres some older pieces of pr0n to keep the pr0n ball rolling


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2011)

Pr0n bump! 


duchieman said:


> See whodat, you got me going now. Extrema and a garden shot. Supercropped my Jack Hammer today too and those buds where pointing to the sky in no time.


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

I just came across this and spit all over my computer screen lol I wouldn't have laughed so hard if it weren't for the conversation earlier today.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Online dating for Amish....so they have broadband now, lol. when will it end, they'll soon be driving cars....aaaaaggghhh. Lol..

Well an extremely quite night on RIU, I only had one of my threads waiting for me to view it this morning (yup, it was me old faithful the 600!!!!) Go on the 6!!!!

And whodat, I didn't know you where from China, lol..."all your pron belong to us" I can only hear a Chinese man saying that for some daft reason!

Hey folks, have a great one whatever you do.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Online dating for Amish....so they have broadband now, lol. when will it end, they'll soon be driving cars....aaaaaggghhh. Lol..
> 
> Well an extremely quite night on RIU, I only had one of my threads waiting for me to view it this morning (yup, it was me old faithful the 600!!!!) Go on the 6!!!!
> 
> ...


haha, its from some really crapy video game... after 30 seconds it gets kinda strange lol but yeah, only semi nerds would have known what I was talking about.
[video=youtube;qItugh-fFgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg[/video]


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

dam, I'll try harder to be a nerd, hehehe. The whole games things has slid by me whodat.


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 4, 2011)

Whats up? Just looking for some friendly advice.


Heres the idea. Its based on Al B Fucts method too, by the way.

First picture is the general idea, second is how big the table would be in the shanty we are growing in, which is 4'10 x 7'8. 

Can I grow 4 plants fully, clone to bud, in a 1x1 tray? I plan on practically zero-veg and only around 1 ounce of each plant. 

My basic plan is to produce 4 BADASS mothers, take 1 clone of each one every 2 weeks and put them in the first tray right when they root. I will have 4 trays and each one will be a 2-2.5 week stage and will have 4 plants. That is 4 plants per square foot. 

Is this all realistic with my space provided or what do I need to change to make it work?


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Hey Kyle, I assume you are in the US and you are talking feet not metres. Either way you could do 4 plants in a foot square tray easily (SOG style - zero veg). That gives you about 6 inch square pots and if they are square and reasonably deep should hold around a gallon or half a gallon of substrate. So I would say that is feasible.

I assume you will have the room seperated to keep the mother on a veg light regime.

As a possible suggestion, instead of having mothers, could you not just clone on each time you put your new set of clones into your 1x1 trays. That would free up another 4 plants for you to grow that you would not have to keep as mothers.

Good luck with it.

DST


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks very much +rep.
> You are correct, I mean feet, I should have specified.
> 
> I have a question though, is the shanty big enough for a 16 plant sog?
> ...


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 4, 2011)

I also just realized the second pics table is actually 2x2 not 1x1 -_-


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Ok, just tried to convert the shanty size into metre, so it's about 1.25 m x 3m footprint. You will easily get a 16 plant sog, in fact a 16 plant sog could fit into a 4x4ft tray imo. I would just go straight to a 24 plant sog to be honest. If you are able to get clones easily, and at a low cost, then why bother with cloning. 1 extra plant sog will pay for all those clones and some. You would also not need to seperate the shanty, it could just be a flower room. This will also eleviate the need to have a seperate veg area as I said, and reduce the lighting costs on that (and build costs) If you are restricted to 24 plants, you could possibly do 2 x 600w with 12 plants under each light as well. In fact I think you have a good amount of space there bru.


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 4, 2011)

Thanks again man.

My last, well hopefully, question for tonight is..

What would you do with a 24 plant max in this space?
Keep in mind we are looking for a constant supply, thus why I came up with the 4 table design.

With 2 600w's over 24 plants (12 each) SOG style. What size trays should I use?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

I remember reading about that game in Gameinformer, like top 10 worst games of all time, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (May 4, 2011)

Here's a little update to my son's story from yesterday:
Today being the last day I'll be able to walk him to school since I start the new job tomorrow, I take him. Once we get to his class I see the other kid running around outside the class being all crazy, yelling and tromping through the bushes in front of the classroom and stuff. He yells something to my son and my son just looks up at me so I tell him to just ignore him. 

This kid used to be friends with my son and for whatever reason decided after my son showed him what's up that he'd be friends with him again and was trying to get him to play this game they all play where they pretend to be dinosaurs from the video game they all play called Fossil Fighters. This is the type of stuff that always get's my son in trouble in class because, like me, he likes to joke around a lot. This particular kid is usually the one that starts the shenanigans and my son and two other boys end up in trouble while dude doesn't so I told my son to ignore him until recess if he wants to talk to him but that I'd prefer he just not talk to him at all because it will keep him out of trouble.

Just to be sure everything is cool I waited until the bell rang and class actually started before leaving and my son did what he's supposed to. I could see the other boy was put off by being ignored and figured this isn't over yet. As I was leaving I noticed the kid's dad standing in front of the office and he stopped me to ask if I thought the boys could be friends again to which I told him I didn't think that was a very good idea. Dude was offended and I could see it in his face so I just told him that the way I see it is that his boy is out of control and continually gets my son and two other boys in trouble and I've had enough of hearing about it all the time and that's why my son started ingoring his in the first place. He got a little heated about that so I told him he should calm down, let it go and tell his son to let it go before things escalate. I told him that even though I was sure he told his son to reconcile with mine, it wasn't going to happen because I don't want to see my son get flagged as a kid who misbehaves all the time when he learns to be respectful and use good judgement at home and at the studio.

He didn't appreciate me saying any of this at all and started to kind of put his shoulders back and puff out his chest a little like a child. I took a step back and explained to him that I could see what he was doing and that it was a bad idea because not only would it look bad but we'd both get arrested at our son's school and neother of us would win in that situation. He could see that I was not intimidated and probably figured out that I have formal training and could tell that he did not and that I had the upper hand in the situation. He quickly pointed a shaky finger at me and said, "you're and asshole and so is your son". I said, "you're right and I'm glad you've figured it out without being made to look like a fool. Now teach your son to respect adults and behave in class and we won't have to meet like this after my son continually kicks the shit out of yours." 

He stormed off and once he was about 30 feet or so away I said, "have a nice day, okay."

What a fucking douchebag....


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

Apple doesn't fall far from the tree...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a little update to my son's story from yesterday:
> Today being the last day I'll be able to walk him to school since I start the new job tomorrow, I take him. Once we get to his class I see the other kid running around outside the class being all crazy, yelling and tromping through the bushes in front of the classroom and stuff. He yells something to my son and my son just looks up at me so I tell him to just ignore him.
> 
> This kid used to be friends with my son and for whatever reason decided after my son showed him what's up that he'd be friends with him again and was trying to get him to play this game they all play where they pretend to be dinosaurs from the video game they all play called Fossil Fighters. This is the type of stuff that always get's my son in trouble in class because, like me, he likes to joke around a lot. This particular kid is usually the one that starts the shenanigans and my son and two other boys end up in trouble while dude doesn't so I told my son to ignore him until recess if he wants to talk to him but that I'd prefer he just not talk to him at all because it will keep him out of trouble.
> ...


I hope when the time comes and I am put in your situation that I will be able to handle it as smoothly as you. I dont think I would have had the patience.


----------



## Hotsause (May 4, 2011)

So heres my girls at day 24 of flowering(Today is Day 26) Im seeing a few signs of flowering but i dont remember it taking this long to see pre flowering..... My Pineapple Express has some serious problems going on(Im Thinking Potassium Deficiency and Calcium Def) my Sour Cream is looking fine so is my White Widow but shes showing some signs of


----------



## shnkrmn (May 4, 2011)

Pretty sure he means Fahrenheit, not centigrade, old bean. He'll need a woolly cap and some gloves.

I'll bet most Amish make their own soap with lard and lye. Never waste a bit of the pig, eh?

I'm sorry I've been absent from the 600 (and RIU, for that matter) but golf season is (sort of) upon us and I've been flogging the pill quite a bit lately.

I've got great things going with my op, just haven't been down there with the camera lately. I'll try to get something up for you guys soon.

Peace.



DST said:


> Wow, 45 degrees. I think you'll need water, not luck. But good luck anyway!! Peace out Shwag. And if you see in Amishes, ask them if they make their own soap, lol. Just say DST asked you to ask, I am sure they'll understand.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Hey HS, I am not sure you have a massive problem (looks like an older leaf, but it may be cal mag, I see a bit of deformity on the top of the one at the backright as well which is another sign) , but 24 days on 12/12 and only just signs of flowering. That ain't right lad. Are you sure your timers aren't off or something, quite incredible.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Pretty sure he means Fahrenheit, not centigrade, old bean. He'll need a woolly cap and some gloves.
> 
> I'll bet most Amish make their own soap with lard and lye. Never waste a bit of the pig, eh?
> 
> ...


ka-ching, the penny drops, thanx shnk, and I hope you are good me auld mucker.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 4, 2011)

It would be good to see those damaged leaves without the HPS. I'd lean toward Cal-mag deficiency too, possibly lockout from too much P or K. But yeah, l3 weeks and no buds is possibly too much N or a big light leak or your timer's facked. Anyway, you got choices on what the issue is.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

I SWEAR THE LEAVES ARE GREEN..... underneath


----------



## Hotsause (May 4, 2011)

.............................. Thanks for the input folks... I FEEL STUPID I let me girlfriend set the timer but she never put the red switch to T so my girls have basically been vegging this whole time and stupid me didnt check...............


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2011)

i can not tell by the pic,jus send the whole plant to me so i can see jus how green it is....lol


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> .............................. Thanks for the input folks... I FEEL STUPID I let me girlfriend set the timer but she never put the red switch to T so my girls have basically been vegging this whole time and stupid me didnt check...............


lol..lol sorry.
i lost the red stoper last week,shit sucks.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> lol..lol sorry.
> i lost the red stoper last week,shit sucks.


Thats why i like this kind, then you cant lose the stopper, or be like me and have the stopper not stick in place, so when lights were supposed to come on, the stopper just slid, and never activated the switch


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> i can not tell by the pic,jus send the whole plant to me so i can see jus how green it is....lol


Here ya go, close as I can get to sending it


----------



## bajafox (May 4, 2011)

I have a digital on my flower tent, which I like because even when I unplug it the timer will stay powered long enough to change outlets, or for whatever reason I need to unplug it. My veg tent has a regular one from Hydrofarm and has been working fine so far


----------



## Hotsause (May 4, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<< EPIC FAIL Restarting Flowering Dates On Herb IQ *Sigh* I Have Never Been More Sad I Could Have Been Half Way There had i checked the timer..... Heres the ones i use


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<< EPIC FAIL Restarting Flowering Dates On Herb IQ *Sigh* I Have Never Been More Sad I Could Have Been Half Way There had i checked the timer..... Heres the ones i use View attachment 1583899


Hey hotsause, I just read about Herb IQ on a different thread. I downloaded it but haven't installed it yet. Is it cool?

For those who don't know Herb IQ is a computer program designed to keep track of all sorts of growing stuff. I'm going to check it out let you guys know what I think (because I know you all respect my opinion so much, lol)


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<< EPIC FAIL Restarting Flowering Dates On Herb IQ *Sigh* I Have Never Been More Sad I Could Have Been Half Way There had i checked the timer..... Heres the ones i use View attachment 1583899


You never noticed that the lights were on longer than they were supposed to.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey hotsause, I just read about Herb IQ on a different thread. I downloaded it but haven't installed it yet. Is it cool?
> 
> For those who don't know Herb IQ is a computer program designed to keep track of all sorts of growing stuff. I'm going to check it out let you guys know what I think (because I know you all respect my opinion so much, lol)


 It was cool till I upgraded and lost all my data. So i got pissed and stopped using it. Its a nice program, and it works well, but IMO not user friendly, and not stable.


----------



## Hotsause (May 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> It was cool till I upgraded and lost all my data. So i got pissed and stopped using it. Its a nice program, and it works well, but IMO not user friendly, and not stable.


 Yea i like Herb IQ i also lost my data when i updated. It is very useful for keeping track of flowering dates,harvest and all that..... But o well Anyway i work at night and sleep during the day so i usually check on my girls when i get home from work and leave them be till the next morning. Guess that is my fault for not going to look right before i left for work... Like i said Nub move on my part


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Yea i like Herb IQ i also lost my data when i updated. It is very useful for keeping track of flowering dates,harvest and all that..... But o well Anyway i work at night and sleep during the day so i usually check on my girls when i get home from work and leave them be till the next morning. Guess that is my fault for not going to look right before i left for work... Like i said Nub move on my part


 I was just wondering. I am paranoid about my timers due to all the failures and mishaps that I have had in my journey, lol. Seems the day i dont go check to see if they are working right is the day they break. what gives. Lol. 

Look at it this way, just think of what that extra 3 weeks in veg is gonna do for your yield. 

Also what nutes have you been giving them, flower or veg? or transition nutes, if you cut back on your N to flower, they might be a little hungry.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2011)

HS,bout to have some monsters on his hands........

i use this for my flower room




titan controlers....
but for the fans,veg,ect i use them radio shack timers..

yep BC,i can see the green now...lol


----------



## Hotsause (May 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I was just wondering. I am paranoid about my timers due to all the failures and mishaps that I have had in my journey, lol. Seems the day i dont go check to see if they are working right is the day they break. what gives. Lol.
> 
> Look at it this way, just think of what that extra 3 weeks in veg is gonna do for your yield.
> 
> Also what nutes have you been giving them, flower or veg? or transition nutes, if you cut back on your N to flower, they might be a little hungry.


The Nutes is what im maddest about. They are in Super Soil so if the roots have already reached the S.S. which im sure they have im going to need to top feed a few times. This put a major ding in my plans but what can you do a mistakes a mistake and they might be starving for N considering they are in a Flowering Recipe


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 4, 2011)

Thanks to comments from DST I came up with this.




The trays are 2x2 and are sitting inside the shanty.

I figure if a 1x1 holds 4 plants SOG style, than a 2x2 would hold 5 or 6 plants very comfortably.

As of now, I also have a homemade clone box that is doing well for vegging clones and I can place my clones in it a week before I harvest tray #4 so they are healthy.

Does this seem like a good setup to anyone?

Edit: Shanty = 4'10x7'8x7


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> .............................. Thanks for the input folks... I FEEL STUPID I let me girlfriend set the timer but she never put the red switch to T so my girls have basically been vegging this whole time and stupid me didnt check...............


 
Hotsause, don't worry, my wife feels stupid every day as well, lol. She just tends to miss the part I want her to feel though.

Like Gen said, you are going to have some TREES in there bru for sure!

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Set up looks good, how many 600's you planning on using Kyle? I would be tempted to get 2, one HPS, and maybe one MH, your plants will love that. I just think 1 light footprint is going to be a bit small for the size (even though it's not 10 foot like I thought, lol)



Kyle Willey said:


> Thanks to comments from DST I came up with this.
> 
> View attachment 1583969
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 4, 2011)

Thanks alot, DST.
Id +rep again if I could.

So your saying I should do two 600's instead of one 1000?

If 2 600's, should I go for two hps so they all get hps light, or should I go one HPS and one MH as you said?

Once more, thanks dude.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Set up looks good, how many 600's you planning on using Kyle? I would be tempted to get 2, one HPS, and maybe one MH, your plants will love that. I just think 1 light footprint is going to be a bit small for the size (even though it's not 10 foot like I thought, lol)


Why not one 600 on a light mover? or is that not as efficient? I dunno, just asking


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> So your saying I should do two 600's instead of one 1000?
> 
> If 2 600's, should I go for two hps so they all get hps light, or should I go one HPS and one MH as you said?


As someone with a 1000 I say 2 - 600's is preferable. More light spread and I would imagine the heat is similar between 1 1000 and 2 600's. Anyways, my vote says 2 600's.

About the HPS/ MH, I think it depends on what the herb is for. If you are looking to make the most profit I would go with 2 HPS. If this is mostly for your enjoyment I would do 1 HPS and 1 MH. In my experience the MH in there really gets the frostiness going. I think MH makes tastier, frostier buds, just with less weight then HPS grown buds. A mix of one each should give some nice herb.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2011)

@Bekindbud, that *Herojuana OG Kush looks amazing!!
@Tryna, we do love pets here too!! Those pups look great! I have 2 pits. I have a female blue brindle, and a male blue/amer bull. Great dogs too.
**[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/duchieman-264803.html"]@duchieman, I know all to well about the B.S.L.!! They have no idea what a good dog is, just making laws that are crazy is fun for these legislators I think?!?**
*[/URL]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> As someone with a 1000 I say 2 - 600's is preferable. More light spread and I would imagine the heat is similar between 1 1000 and 2 600's. Anyways, my vote says 2 600's.
> 
> About the HPS/ MH, I think it depends on what the herb is for. If you are looking to make the most profit I would go with 2 HPS. If this is mostly for your enjoyment I would do 1 HPS and 1 MH. In my experience the MH in there really gets the frostiness going. I think MH makes tastier, frostier buds, just with less weight then HPS grown buds. A mix of one each should give some nice herb.


 I agree about having a MH in the flower tent, I have noticed an increased amount of resin since switching too dual bulbs.


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, +rep.

I also was wondering, since I'm baseing this off of Al B. Fuct's grow and he has 32 plants per 1000w.. shouldnt I be sitting pretty nice with just one 1000w.

I like the idea of two 600w's but money is tight and would be tough to achieve as of now. After a harvest or two, I should be able to upgrade accordingly.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2011)

well i wanted to get a real run at this open bulb growing,so thats what im going to do...
right now i have 5 stomper og's,and 3 DOGS going,this pic is befor one of the bulbs blew..

and befor the transplant..

this is after a lil recon..

they are around 28 days or so from seed.

and i think im getting better with this dry ice.......

the dark matter is like a purple gel/amber rock..


----------



## shrigpiece (May 4, 2011)

Smoke a spiff and listenhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GXV5IEVFI4


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

bill, you could be right actually. A light mover may provide additional coverage for a 600. On the premis that MJ is actually only using light around 7/12 of the time throughout the daily process, then providing you have the ration used for additional light movement, in theory it would, A/ make the space easier to cool, and B/ Provide sufficients light to provide optimal growth C/ Be a lot cheaper!
Dezracer and I had been discussing a mover for a vertical light and I think if I could get that sussed I would definitely reduce my light number. Or at least give it a try.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (May 4, 2011)

I actually have had a couple running for short periods of time a couple different times trying out different setups and want to get back to vertical grows now that I'll be cutting the grow back since I've got a reg job. I'll definitely be using movers on the vertical too so I'll put up pics and details once it/they are set back up.

I went cheater style like someone else had posted in here a while back by just adding a pulley and cable to me lightrail 3.5 but have also done one using an electric linear actuator and one using a one RPM motor with an arm on it that was connected to the cooltube via a cable. Th actuator is the cleanes and simplest way to go but the actuator I used wasn't rated high enough in the strength department and burned out. I've since found one that would work but the price jumped considerably between the time I found it and the time I went to buy it and now it's not a practical way to go considering what you can get some movers for on feebay. It's cheaper to just buy a cheap mover and do the pulley and cable method.


----------



## Dezracer (May 4, 2011)

@ Billcollector - What I would be teaching my son was a bigger factor in this mornings ordeal than patience. I am not a patient person, especially when it comes to stupid people doing stupid things. I have a very low tolerance for that stuff and have always had a very short fuse but have tried very hard to have better self control ever since my son was born. Trying harder not to get heated in those situations has actually helped me in other ways too. I worry that if I let some doucher get to me to the point that I choke him out, it will send a message to my kid that it's okay for him to open a can whenever somebody pisses him off and he's being taught the exact opposite in his martial arts classes. He's a skinny little fucker just like I was as a kid but he can handle himself well enough to have some level of confidence while on his own at school and I feel that's very important for kids to have. 

I've told him to practice any chance he gets so that eventually it will come by instinct when needed and he will get hurt much less in a scrap. That's probably the only thing he's listened to that I've told him lately, lol. If it helps him to not get hurt, I'm fine with that.

Nobody should ever have to feel intimidated or get bullied by some idiot. I've always had one thing to say about those kind of people....Fuck 'em, they deserve whatever they get.


----------



## Dezracer (May 4, 2011)

On a lighter note, I can't wait to harvest this weekend!! I'll be pulling some Dog kush (9weeks), some Haze (9 weeks) and some Sour Kush (8weeks). Most of which looks really good and a couple weeks later will be pulling some Bubba Kush, Afghan Kush and something else but I can't remember what it was. It's in the back and I can't see the tag.

Recently collected pollen from a nice male of JDB, some from a nice male of Herijuana and should be seeing some pollen in the next few days from one of my Afghan Kush x Rasperry Cough males. The single female that's flowering of the latter looks awesome and I wish I wasn't always so rushed when I go over there lately so I could remember to get some snaps of her. Can't wait to sample her because she's stayed short like her Afghan Kush mom but the leaves look a lot more sativa like the RBC. The bud structure is more like the Afghan too and the smell is still pretty sweet like the afghan although she doesn't have a lot of odor yet. She's only a few weeks into 12/12.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2011)

My girls are flowering outside really well right now. It is a shame they wont go to term!!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

haha Dez, _"on a lighter note"...._what, lighter than a 600?

And Bassman, why won't they last the term? ARe you impatient? or are you moving?

Well I must say, RIU has been dead this whole week, not sure if that is a good thing or not.

Hope you are all out enjoying life.

Peace, 600.

DST


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

Its defo the weather in the UK keeping ppl off the poota. I would of thought bad weather would make ya stay in and play on line lol, unless its that bad the place is blowing down the street


----------



## Heads Up (May 5, 2011)

Good morning six hundred, or afternoon or evening. A quick update before my lights come on. I chopped my blackjack and herijuana x big white after eight weeks. They weren't quite ready but my no smoke situation said they were. This was this past saturday morning. Last night they went into mason jars. I still have my shackzilla, hericules and killing fields to go and they need a couple more weeks yet to finish. The hericules might get chopped sunday, I'll have to see how she looks.

My young lady friend, well I pissed her off so I'm not exactly sure where that's going. She just contacted me again after a month so we'll see. Never even got to get her naked, damn foot in mouth disease of mine. On the other end of the spectrum, hooked up with a lady my age, best sex I've had in almost twenty years but I still want a piece of that young thing.

Shankerman, you go my man. I'm going out again this saturday morning. Oddly enough it's already starting to get to hot here. We're looking at the nineties again soon, mid nineties and your weather is just starting to cooperate. On a fifty eight hundred yard course, you know, the distance for old people, I'm shooting around ninety or upper eighties.

Just remember guys, it's not how you die, it's how you live....go live!


----------



## Heads Up (May 5, 2011)

I forgot. My two shackzilla re-vegs are doing nicely. They will be transplanted this weekend. I also have a morning glory I'm doing a straight 12/12 with her and she's been flowering for a week or so. I also have started but they still have to poke their heads above ground, two pyscho killers and one deep psycho. When they do break ground, they too will be going straight into 12/12.

cof, my killing fields is looking super, I'll get some new pics up sunday.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 5, 2011)

Anyone here ever use Subcool's Super Soil? I'm thinking of whipping up a batch this weekend.


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2011)

Heads Up

There was a band that played the college fraternities in the 60's and 70's whose name was Doug Clark and the Hot Nuts who would tell jokes in the middle of a song such as "what's a tiger? a 600 lb pussy that will eat you." and another one was "I like women over 40. They don't yell, they don't tell, they don't swell and their grateful as hell." There's something to be said for getting older.



cof​


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

Goooooood morning 600  walked into the shop to find about 10 gallons of water on the floor, time to get a mop and get medicated lol
View attachment 1584910View attachment 1584911

Shwag- my super soil is just ready to use after cooking for 30 days. I tested it on some veggies about 5 days ago and things are looking good so on to the mj it goes  none phd tap water only here I come! lol


----------



## indecline (May 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys, good day. I was out shopping yesterday, and so were the Amish. Saw this gang all hitched up and had to get some shots. Here's a quick one I picked out to share with you guys.
> 
> View attachment 1582402
> 
> ...


is it me or does that horse look hungry?

get many Amish round your parts? 



whodatnation said:


> Very nice duchie!
> Heres some older pieces of pr0n to keep the pr0n ball rolling


how many lights you got over those bad boys.? just the one?



whodatnation said:


> haha, its from some really crapy video game... after 30 seconds it gets kinda strange lol but yeah, only semi nerds would have known what I was talking about.
> [video=youtube;qItugh-fFgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg[/video]


I couldnt look away, im a little annoyed i just sat and watched the whole thing.


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

lol i cant believe you watched that whole vid lol its so horrible haha 
I had 4- 600ds over them lol no way 1 600 could do all that! I wish!


----------



## indecline (May 5, 2011)

So i got an iphone the other day, dont know how i lived without one. tried it out with some photos today, not bad quality, but it was a pain in the ass trying to get the photos on the pc. apple never make things easy.

so heres a few pics of my not so cheesy looking cheese.
i have 10 going at the moment. all re vegged clones.
i topped the one on the left early on just to compare it to the one on the right. ( Im loving cocoa too ) there about 3 and a half weeks from cutting.




i have 2 chronic growing too. I'm very dissapointed with them. only 2 of 6 grew, one of them lookng more like a widdow than a chronic. and the other is the only pheno of chronic that i dont like.
very leggy, smallish buds compaired to the others, and a very odd smell when you rub the stem. almost like smelly feet. anyway not happy about it.

have to wait and see how it does. i almost topped it but then decided against it. i had to top the cheese clones to keep them bushy, the chronic was shooting up. but i think it will be ok. (heres the pheno i dont like, the cheesy feet pheno)


going to give them another 2 weeks yet. hopefully get 6 in each 1.2 meter tent. ill throw up a group shot later when they wake up.


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

I dont think its such a good idea posting pics taken from a smart phone... heard this story on npr that even when you turn off the gps it still tracks you, not sure if this info is saved to the pics... they said law enforcement has used the data in the past. Just a precaution and my 2c.

Plants looking nice


----------



## indecline (May 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I dont think its such a good idea posting pics taken from a smart phone... heard this story on npr that even when you turn off the gps it still tracks you, not sure if this info is saved to the pics... they said law enforcement has used the data in the past. Just a precaution and my 2c.
> 
> Plants looking nice


good point, are they that bothered about hobby growers to track them via their photos? hmm probably lol.. 
i also heard they do it, but also heard they cant be traced. ....


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

just an unfortunate thought... probably not bothered by small growers, but still.


----------



## indecline (May 5, 2011)

anyone know any decent designs for stealth clone boxes? just somewhere to keep my strains going when i dont have any veg going on.
i will look later but if anyone knows any decent links hit me up  and does anyone know how many clones 1 average cfl would keep alive?


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

indecline said:


> anyone know any decent designs for stealth clone boxes? just somewhere to keep my strains going when i dont have any veg going on.
> i will look later but if anyone knows any decent links hit me up  and does anyone know how many clones 1 average cfl would keep alive?


this is what i did for my lil "hide the plants day"

big blue tote,get u some 2' t-5's,and good to go.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Is there smoke or dry ice or something in there?


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Goooooood morning 600  walked into the shop to find about 10 gallons of water on the floor, time to get a mop and get medicated lol
> View attachment 1584910View attachment 1584911
> 
> Shwag- my super soil is just ready to use after cooking for 30 days. I tested it on some veggies about 5 days ago and things are looking good so on to the mj it goes  none phd tap water only here I come! lol


You should PH your water to around 6.5 in SS. Only problem is you need some Organic PH down i been thinking of getting Earth Juice Natural Up and Down


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Is there smoke or dry ice or something in there?


left over dry ice....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> left over dry ice....


Ohh, lol I thought I was tripping out, dry ice is co2 right?


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ohh, lol I thought I was tripping out, dry ice is co2 right?


yes it is..


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> this is what i did for my lil "hide the plants day"
> 
> big blue tote,get u some 2' t-5's,and good to go.


 awesome. Where do you get your dry ice?


Hotsause said:


> You should PH your water to around 6.5 in SS. Only problem is you need some Organic PH down i been thinking of getting Earth Juice Natural Up and Down


 cool, thanks hs! I did not know that lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

copy from journal,

I tried taking some trich shots of the ?purp. Looking damn near ready!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 5, 2011)

Chop it man.

You got a USB microscope?


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

For Best MJ pic the prize will be going to our Geordie brother Don Gin and Ton with just over 41% of the votes for this wonderful pic:






For Best MJ related pic the prize will be going to our brother Jigfresh with 38.7% of the votes with this little puppy...oo-ar me hearties...the Sea of Green






Prizes will be sorted by our senior member the Curious Old Fart. Please contact him to arrange your prize.

Well done everyone, all your pics where fukkin great in my eyes!!!

Peace and love from DST


----------



## shnkrmn (May 5, 2011)

Congrratulations to Jig and don for their superior growing/photography skills. Jig's pic could replace my Natassia Kinski poster. . . .(damn, I'm old!)


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2011)

congrats to the winners...

whodat,i get it from where theirs a helpfull smile in every isle..


----------



## indecline (May 5, 2011)

Didnt know dry ice was Co2, does it work well? and isnt it expensive?

heres a couple of chronic clones that im playing around with... they were at least 2 weeks behind the rest and only rooted a few days ago. figured i would make a mini scrog and raise it up to canopy level if i have the space, if not then ill just bin them.


and, thought i would get your advice on this. i have a couple of mothers that i was planning on binning since there clones have now rooted. one indica one sativa.
heres the chronic. (it was re-vegged after harvest) i was cuttin goff all the crappy branches and then pinned the branches into a fan shape so i could have her at the back wall of my tent.

i was thinking of binning her but now im thinking that theres hundreds of bud sites there. and its all going to be in the light. 
anyone ever flower a re-veg, do they hermie? im thinking it could come out well if it gets enough light. am i wrong? figured it would look funky too.




oh, and i need to do something else for a while, im still walking around in my underwear, havnt eaten breakfast yet. all ive done for the last 7 hours is see to my plants and play a quick game of cards.

time to get medicated i think. may aswell finish the day how i started it aye.


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

*CONGRATS DON GN'T AND JIGFRESH!!!*​ well deserved! Welcome to the club 600 pr0n star club lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

indecline said:


> Didnt know dry ice was Co2, does it work well? and isnt it expensive?
> 
> heres a couple of chronic clones that im playing around with... they were at least 2 weeks behind the rest and only rooted a few days ago. figured i would make a mini scrog and raise it up to canopy level if i have the space, if not then ill just bin them.
> 
> ...


I have never flowered a reveg after harvest, but i have flowered several that were revegged after sexing, I can say that they definitely grow way more branchier when revegged. Always a risk for hermie when you start messing with the light schedule, but if it is a stable strain, then it should be ok.


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

Page bump!!!


dst said:


> for best mj pic the prize will be going to our geordie brother don gin and ton with just over 41% of the votes for this wonderful pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (May 5, 2011)

DST said:


> For Best MJ pic the prize will be going to our Geordie brother Don Gin and Ton with just over 41% of the votes for this wonderful pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the win and a job well done fellers. 

That was a beautiful shot DG&T, loved the colors on that.

Jigfresh, I'd be more than happy to walk that plank captain.


Peace.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys appreciate yer opinions. Nut sac or not? (this is the exo cheese stem I have applied with colloidal silver)


DST said:


> Exodus Cheese Clone only Nut sack...or certainly looks like one to me.


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

I don't see one yet...


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

seriously? shall I zoom in to what I think is the nut?


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

Nevermind, I think I know what you're talking about...


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

so you don't think this is a nut...all the other pre flowers on this exo have stigmas on them and are relatively thin. This has no stigma, and looks like a nanner to me.


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2011)

Big ups to Jig that pic is so damn beautiful


----------



## Gopedxr (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys nice pics! Is the harvest pro 1000watt ballast worth buying for 90 bucks? Or Do i go with a Vulcan ballast for 125$? Also looks like those ballasts wont use digilux looks like i have to go hortilux? thanks for any help


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Grape Crush got the chop, most of the beans are out and drying.







I swear this Acapulco never changes, lol







And the Northern Skunk with about 3 weeks to go.


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2011)

I want to thank all of you who entered our best pic contest for all of you are winners. Job well done.
Packages are in the mail...7 to 10 days estimated arrival dates.

DST
looks like a nanner to me.


cof


----------



## Kyle Willey (May 5, 2011)

DST said:


> bill, you could be right actually. A light mover may provide additional coverage for a 600. On the premis that MJ is actually only using light around 7/12 of the time throughout the daily process, then providing you have the ration used for additional light movement, in theory it would, A/ make the space easier to cool, and B/ Provide sufficients light to provide optimal growth C/ Be a lot cheaper!
> Dezracer and I had been discussing a mover for a vertical light and I think if I could get that sussed I would definitely reduce my light number. Or at least give it a try.
> 
> 
> ...


So is my best option getting one 1000/600 on a light mover?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Kyle Willey said:


> So is my best option getting one 1000/600 on a light mover?


For cost effectiveness yes.


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

I usually dont page bump myself but it was pretty hard to get these shots with my point and shoot in one hand and a scope in the other lol forgive me! lol plus the six seems kinda slow anyway.


whodatnation said:


> copy from journal,
> 
> I tried taking some trich shots of the ?purp. Looking damn near ready!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 5, 2011)

hahahah ^^ i would say it was worth it


----------



## bajafox (May 5, 2011)

Been a while since I've been able to contribute bud pr0n to this thread but I have 6 girls coming down by the end of this month, here's my closest to harvest. Sharksbreath 







She is very nute sensitive, I've nute burned all 3 of my Sharksbreaths, lol


----------



## indecline (May 5, 2011)

DST said:


> so you don't think this is a nut...all the other pre flowers on this exo have stigmas on them and are relatively thin. This has no stigma, and looks like a nanner to me.


I see it. i bet its a nut.
what are the differences between exodus cheese and psychosis?


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hahahah ^^ i would say it was worth it


lol yeah it was. It was the first time I checked the trichs on this run, I knews it was close


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

indecline said:


> I see it. i bet its a nut.
> what are the differences between exodus cheese and psychosis?


D, Id say it looks like a sack to me, but what do I know lol


----------



## Dropastone (May 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I usually dont page bump myself but it was pretty hard to get these shots with my point and shoot in one hand and a scope in the other lol forgive me! lol plus the six seems kinda slow anyway.


Those are some good looking shots bro. That must have been a pain in the arse to get them shots. What kinda scope were you using?


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Those are some good looking shots bro. That must have been a pain in the arse to get them shots. What kinda scope were you using?


thanks  a local grow shop was giving them away, the only label on it is "made in china" lol I threw the box away so I dont know the brand name.

edit: Im high and blind! its a waltex 30x


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

My Red Kush reveg LST project, Day 29


----------



## Shwagbag (May 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Goooooood morning 600  walked into the shop to find about 10 gallons of water on the floor, time to get a mop and get medicated lol
> View attachment 1584910View attachment 1584911
> 
> Shwag- my super soil is just ready to use after cooking for 30 days. I tested it on some veggies about 5 days ago and things are looking good so on to the mj it goes  none phd tap water only here I come! lol


Thanks whodat, I'm stoked to try it. PS That nug looks DANK AS FAWK. Nice work.


----------



## Dropastone (May 5, 2011)

I had one of those 10 dollar radio shack scopes and I thought it was a pain in the arse to use. I could just imagine you trying to to take a shot with your camera using one of those. Yours is like a jewelers loupe though right?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

Saw this on another thread and it gave me the chuckles


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2011)

Great pics and fun contest!!
Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 5, 2011)

Happy cinco de mayo!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2011)

video of the room -------------->[video=youtube;-ovM3wNPY2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ovM3wNPY2Q[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2011)

WOW!! Corey that is crazy!!


----------



## ataxia (May 5, 2011)

just a few pics for the 600. The pics are labeled whiteberry but they are not.
the white pot is Medical Seeds Co.- Hammerhead the bigger pot. WorldofSeeds-Strawberry Blue.


----------



## whodatnation (May 5, 2011)

nice fu$%ing room corey!


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2011)

my rhino harvest finally here birthday next thursday hope its dry by then a chopped her down yesterday what yous think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

Thanks 600! COF & DST !and congrats to Jiggfresh too man! 

everyday this thread is rammed with dank. nice work. and corey thats tight man! you filling the rest of that space? 

billcollector, thats a mighty thick reveg man, got one coming up myself the DOG is making a comeback.


----------



## Dropastone (May 6, 2011)

Corey, that's one hell of a setup you have there. Every thing looks great man.

Budolski, Nice harvest bro.

Ataxia.......that's nice.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Corey, that's one hell of a setup you have there. Every thing looks great man.
> 
> Budolski, Nice harvest bro.
> 
> Ataxia.......that's nice.


Corey is a BUSY boy! Very nice, love the homer bucket tied into the plumbing for your runoff! lol niceeee setup.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 6, 2011)

* 




Skunk and Chronic flowering, week 4, DOG and Cheese about to get topped and cloned *
*  *​


----------



## duchieman (May 6, 2011)

Whoa! The big boys are out today! Nice grows cory and shnkrmn, I think I'll get back to work at mine now.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Whoa! The big boys are out today! Nice grows cory and shnkrmn, I think I'll get back to work at mine now.


Yeah man stop slack'n you give us older guys a bad rap!!!!lol


----------



## Gopedxr (May 6, 2011)

Wow this thread is awesome!


----------



## bajafox (May 6, 2011)

Here are some of my girls currently vegging, ages from 6 - 10 weeks. I have 6 girls coming down by the end of the month and 5 of these taking their place


----------



## indecline (May 6, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Wow this thread is awesome!


 ditto

looking forward to my exodus clones being flowered. new tent on the way.

Does anyne have any special phenos or strains? anything special youve found and keep it going? i like to think my sativa blue cheese is "special" and im keeping the clone even though i wont flower it for a year or so. i like to think ill keep them for crossing when i get better at growing.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

NS closeup day 34. 







Seems i have a visitor hehe.


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2011)

Who's the visitor bill? I cant find waldo!
Looking mighty fine bill!

copy paste from journal. only cuz its slow, whats the deal peeps?

Just ate a ?purp nug lol it was delicious.







^^took a small ak branch today.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> NS closeup day 34.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be that new strain: "Venus Flytrip" that I've been hearing so much _buzz_ about.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> That must be that new strain: "Venus Flytrip" that I've been hearing so much _buzz_ about.


HAHA yep, thanks doobie, thats a keeneye you got there.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

Hell yeah 600 watters i need all of you to wish me well on my get away for my One Year Anniversary i'll be headed out to South Lake Tahoe tonight and i want RIU to have my back on the drive to get me there safe and sound..By the way i want to come home to some sicc ass shots of all that we are about when i get back!!lolOnly the 600 hun do it like this!!Peace and pot sperity to all have a great weekend..


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2011)

Congrats on your 1st Anniversary!
Have a safe journey, and we'll try an get up some nice pR0n for ya to check out when you get back. 
Peace!


(just chopped today.. need to get busy and finish the trimming)


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2011)

whodat and billcollector

Good looking pics of mouth watering buds.

*Related Product Documents*


 FL Triple Action Plus II 70051-75-7401 MSDS 2010_1 (46 KB)
 Triple Action Plus II 11245_1 (194 KB)
 Triple Action Plus II Information (801 KB)
 Triple Action Plus II Label (531 KB)






*Triple Action Plus II (16 oz)*

New Formulation Use on Fruits, Herbs, Nuts, Spices, Vegetables & Roses, Flowers & Shrubs. Provides quick and more complete control. Acts as an "exciter" to flush insect pests out of hiding and into direct contact with spray residues. Controls: Aphids, Spider Mites, Scale, Mealybugs, Beetles, Loopers, Leaf Miners, Leaf Rollers, Armyworms, Webworms, Weevils, Tent Caterpillars, Whiteflies and many more listed. An effective fungicide for the prevention and control of various fungal diseases including Powdery Mildew, Black Spot, Brown Spot, Dollar Spot, Anthracnose, Rust, Leaf Spot and many others listed on label. Contains Pyrethrins. May be Applied up to Day of Harvest. Apply Every 14 Days to Prevent Disease. Always Read and Follow Label Directions


I found something that works on eliminating our beloved friends, spidermites and I thought I would pass it along. 

Keep it rolling thru the weekend and don't forget MOTHERS DAY is Sunday.


cof


----------



## BatCave (May 6, 2011)

I guess you can count me in too! Just removed my 400w hps and replaced it with my new dimmable 600w hps with growlush bulb. Tent is 4x3x7.5, 6" 440cfm fan/filter, cooltube, 4' light mover, two 6" clip on fans above the canopy, and, a 9" fan on the floor. Soil is 50% FF Ocean Forest, 25% cocogro coir, 25% perlite, dolomite lime, and sprayed with Earth Ambrosia & Earth Nectar (fungi & bacteria) 7 days before using. Pots are 2 & 3 gallon Smartpots and Roots pots. Ferts are Age Old Organics, EJ Microblast, Atami PK 13/14, and mollases. Currently in the flower tent is NY Purple Diesel, Brainstorm, TNT Kush, and two TGA 3rd Dimensions all in different phases, about 1 week apart. Tent temps are maxing at 82 with an ambient of 76 to 78. I will snap some better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

I see its all sweeeeet in the club, great crop whodat, would Rep. ya if i could man. Also the Pic's from Bill, and Doobie bro. Great work guy's.
This is my Big Budda Bubble/cheese/Bubba Kush, and looking more kushy by the day 





My DOG is as Kush as ive ever grew, but this seems to have some in her 

Peace
cindy


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2011)

thanks cindy  but I cant see your pic!

doobie bro, lookin nice!


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> whodat and billcollector
> 
> Good looking pics of mouth watering buds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing cof  Im happy to say I havent seen any sings of our "beloved friends" in months  prevention is key  then if something does pop up hit it right away and remove the problem areas if you can... Iv been vacuuming my rooms regularly and spraying that home remedy spray... also been foliar feeding teas, I dont know it that helps though.


----------



## 3eyes (May 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> ditto
> 
> looking forward to my exodus clones being flowered. new tent on the way.
> 
> Does anyne have any special phenos or strains? anything special youve found and keep it going? i like to think my sativa blue cheese is "special" and im keeping the clone even though i wont flower it for a year or so. i like to think ill keep them for crossing when i get better at growing.


I've got a Sogouda (blue cheese mam x G13 haze dad) grows like a cheese has the strength of the G13 and you can taste the blueberry too she's been sitting people down for a while now and long may she continue (put my brother in law on a whitey only last night lol) pics to follow when the Mrs gets batteries in the camera. We discovered the sogouda 2 years ago in the Bluebird in Amsterdam as soon as i got back i found and ordered the beans 5 beans 2 blokes 3 birds 2 keepers but the 1 i kept is knock-out.


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2011)

not contributed any pr0n to the 600 for a while.

here is a peek in to a few of my tents:


cheesey tent 3 and a bit weeks in








critical+ tent also 3 and a bit weeks in








g-13 tent 7 and a bit weeks in









blue loves the tent action


----------



## del66666 (May 7, 2011)

bubblebomb, el nino, cheese, amsterdam haze, big bomb, white widow, big bang.......might have missed something, cant remember.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 7, 2011)

hi just so i know i read the first few pages an it say feel free to post etc,i just wanna check that i can join in or do i have to become a member somewhere??
i have not read through everypage as there are so many did not know like i say if i had to signup anywhere like you changed it halfway through an you had tobecome a member.

i have a 600w/400w switchable but use the 400 for veg an 600 for bloom thanks fore help N.T.D


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2011)

just post away man, if you have a 600 you are in. posting pr0n automatically makes you a gold member by the way


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 7, 2011)

thanks for that ghd

damn ghb thats a mighty fine setup up have ladies are beaut's plus rep


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Who's the visitor bill? I cant find waldo!
> Looking mighty fine bill!
> 
> copy paste from journal. only cuz its slow, whats the deal peeps?
> ...


nice colours you have going on there autumn has come early for you


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Just ate a ?purp nug lol it was delicious.


Funny, I ate a piece of blonde hash last night, needless to say, I woke up still medicated


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2011)

Just get er in ya!!


----------



## mcpurple (May 7, 2011)

whats up guys. thought id share this song. its a great smoker song and these guys are from around my parts in oregon. great song check out the link. its getting some radio play as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPTqO5_Yvdw


----------



## lthopkins (May 7, 2011)

my 4 pre 98 platnium bubba kush pics 1 1/2 weeks flower under 600 watt hortilux


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zldij4d7-K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zldij4d7-K0[/video]

Sounds so much like Brad its not even funny. Yet he still manages to make it sound his own.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jku1EPnMoeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jku1EPnMoeI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2011)

Hey 600. Particularly organic growers I guess. I was just speaking to a neighbor in my community who is a Mennonite fellow that I get along with real well. Anyway, he works around the farms and while talking he mentioned that he's got a line on top soil from a ginseng farm he deals with. This is the soil that is rinsed off the ginseng after it has been harvested. I asked him if it was rich and the grin that game on his face said it all. Oh yeah, he said. I asked in comparison to mushroom compost he said probably the same. So he saw my interest and asked if I'd like some and of course I accepted. My question is for you guys is, should I be concerned about anything bringing this indoors, and if so is there something I can do to sterilize it myself? 

Thanks,
Duchie


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> thanks cindy  but I cant see your pic!
> 
> doobie bro, lookin nice!


They're there bro. lol
Hope your having a good one mate


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

Gotta love hash


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2011)

Bill, it has been many, many years since I've had any hash look anything remotely like that. I do have about 10 oz of trim that I was just thinking about the past couple of days. I want to use it up because I can see the genetics coming up are superior and I'd like to start fresh with them. Anyway, thinking about butter for cooking, to get the most out of the trim I'm thinking. Hash was the other thing but not sure if the quality will be worth it? Haven't even really looked at the recipe's to see how much to use yet either so....Also thought of a tincture using Everclear, but in this province it's illegal. My other home province was no problem. So many choices....I'm so confused. Please help?


----------



## lthopkins (May 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Bill, it has been many, many years since I've had any hash look anything remotely like that. I do have about 10 oz of trim that I was just thinking about the past couple of days. I want to use it up because I can see the genetics coming up are superior and I'd like to start fresh with them. Anyway, thinking about butter for cooking, to get the most out of the trim I'm thinking. Hash was the other thing but not sure if the quality will be worth it? Haven't even really looked at the recipe's to see how much to use yet either so....Also thought of a tincture using Everclear, but in this province it's illegal. My other home province was no problem. So many choices....I'm so confused. Please help?


 go on ebay get a iso extraction bag for 20 bucks make some honey oil i just got one works great


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Bill, it has been many, many years since I've had any hash look anything remotely like that.


Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Lol.


At $15 and $20 donation per gram, its almost cheaper to get hash right now than it is herb.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Bill, it has been many, many years since I've had any hash look anything remotely like that. I do have about 10 oz of trim that I was just thinking about the past couple of days. I want to use it up because I can see the genetics coming up are superior and I'd like to start fresh with them. Anyway, thinking about butter for cooking, to get the most out of the trim I'm thinking. Hash was the other thing but not sure if the quality will be worth it? Haven't even really looked at the recipe's to see how much to use yet either so....Also thought of a tincture using Everclear, but in this province it's illegal. My other home province was no problem. So many choices....I'm so confused. Please help?


I think youll be happy with any hash you get regardless of what trim you use duchie, the satisfaction you get from smoking your own hash is similar to smoking your own herb. Also I have found it easier to make my cannabutter by melting hash into the butter instead of trying to cook all the trichs off from the trim straight to the butter.


----------



## bajafox (May 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Lol.
> 
> 
> At $15 and $20 donation per gram, its almost cheaper to get hash right now than it is herb.


agreed, when I run dry again, hopefully never, I'm going to buy some lows or mids at $40 an eight plus a gram of hash to top my bowls with. I'm going to start making my way into concentrates soon


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 7, 2011)

LUI13 various pics.

Chop within next 3-10 days.


----------



## freedomsteve (May 7, 2011)

Got a question for fellow 600 growers, I'm fairly new to indoors but I planted a few white russian freebies from serious. Im a few months in, still in 18/6 under T5s and I'll be damned if that sum bitch doesnt look like it starting to flower on me in veg. 

Anyone have any experience with this, Im guessing its an autoflower?!?! If so, anything I need to pay attention with on an autoflower...leave under the T5's 18/6 or move to HPS 12/12 in flower room? It's only 15" tall, I got plenty of room and usually like to hold off until at least a few feet tall. Ugh.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

freedomsteve said:


> Got a question for fellow 600 growers, I'm fairly new to indoors but I planted a few white russian freebies from serious. Im a few months in, still in 18/6 under T5s and I'll be damned if that sum bitch doesnt look like it starting to flower on me in veg.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this, Im guessing its an autoflower?!?! If so, anything I need to pay attention with on an autoflower...leave under the T5's 18/6 or move to HPS 12/12 in flower room? It's only 15" tall, I got plenty of room and usually like to hold off until at least a few feet tall. Ugh.


Probably just preflowers, she is telling you that she is a mature plant now


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!  600!
[video=youtube;mKHRHz1Pj1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHRHz1Pj1k[/video]


----------



## freedomsteve (May 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Probably just preflowers, she is telling you that she is a mature plant now


Good deal, I'll hold off for a week or so and see if anything progresses before I send her over to flower. Thanks for the reply Bill.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

freedomsteve said:


> Good deal, I'll hold off for a week or so and see if anything progresses before I send her over to flower. Thanks for the reply Bill.


do you have pictures?


----------



## freedomsteve (May 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> do you have pictures?


Will snap a few tonight and post em.


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2011)

WOW page 500!

*DUCHIE WAS HERE*


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> WOW page 500!
> 
> *DUCHIE WAS HERE*


so was mr west>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600. Particularly organic growers I guess. I was just speaking to a neighbor in my community who is a Mennonite fellow that I get along with real well. Anyway, he works around the farms and while talking he mentioned that he's got a line on top soil from a ginseng farm he deals with. This is the soil that is rinsed off the ginseng after it has been harvested. I asked him if it was rich and the grin that game on his face said it all. Oh yeah, he said. I asked in comparison to mushroom compost he said probably the same. So he saw my interest and asked if I'd like some and of course I accepted. My question is for you guys is, should I be concerned about anything bringing this indoors, and if so is there something I can do to sterilize it myself?
> 
> Thanks,
> Duchie


Why sterilize when we use the bacteria and mycor. Treat with an organic insecticide at most.

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

I was here 







Acapulco Gold day 70 something, I gave up on counting 

Trying so hard to have patience, gonna need it soon for the Jackhammers


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2011)

Thanks cof. It.s mainly the bugs I was concered about. I was thinking of adding it to my mix for the nute value to get through veg.


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2011)

Hey bill wered you get that ag? Is it landrace?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey bill wered you get that ag? Is it landrace?


barneys farm...

Barneys Farm Acapulco Gold goes far beyond the often extravagant enthusiasm smoke of the old days. However, capturing its spirit was vital. Like the original namesake, these gorgeous, firm colas are speckled with gold and reddish brown, with very visibleTHC crystals. The intense fruity flavours pack a strong sensation that really hangs around. Acapulco Gold is sativa dominant, offering a long lasting high that balances upbeat effects with body-relaxing, stress reducing calmness. Acapulco Gold's Yield Optimum indoor is 500 gr/m2. It's indoor height is 70 - 80 cm, Indoor flowering time for these cannabis seeds take 70 - 75 days. Outdoor harvest time is Mid October. Acapulco Gold has a strong THC, as high as 23%.

I have one i crossed with a green dream male hopefully to
a. speed up flowering via the green crack
or
b. increase her yield/density a bit. via the blue dream


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2011)

Page 500! woot!

WHODAT was here too lol

Man, how crazy is it ganna be for page 600!?!?!!! lol it needs at least 100 posts per page just for that page lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2011)

las checking in for the 500th page big up D 

hope u guys and girls are good?


----------



## indecline (May 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!  600!
> [video=youtube;mKHRHz1Pj1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHRHz1Pj1k[/video]


nice choice, in decline is one of my fav's

also. page 500 what? am i missing something. im on 1997, am i too high? .. hmm


----------



## Hotsause (May 7, 2011)

It was a nice hot day in Colorado i loved it felt like Summer time back in the 8th-9th grade. It was a good day Buzy but good anyway heres my music choices for the day
I also had to move my girls yesterday due to an unexpected renters inspection. Didnt get the light up till today but they looked fine and the humidity at the new place is a bit higher so that should help during my next harvest Anyway Smoke Something And Chill
[video=youtube;imWzXDZUZ9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imWzXDZUZ9c[/video]
[video=youtube;S6WpvBHdk1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6WpvBHdk1c[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> nice choice, in decline is one of my fav's
> 
> also. page 500 what? am i missing something. im on 1997, am i too high? .. hmm


The decline is fking great! other than that, this is probably my fave.... love this fking song
[video=youtube;Wtak7jJmv8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wtak7jJmv8o[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2011)

How far along into flowering can I use Neem as a spray for mites? I am growing outdoors if that makes a difference.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 7, 2011)

Happy 500 600 bros!!!!  Been out of the mix over here for a bit but got some real nice primo outdoor spots to show off real soon. We gonna see how this TW does in gods country along with a whole lot of others  Just to name a few Herijuana, Hashberry, Romulan Joe's, Maui Skunk, Chemdawg bio Diesel, Trainwreck, Cali O, Grape Ape, Cheese berry haze, Morning Glory, And a few more. By all accounts im certainly hoping for better results from the TW strain outdoor vs in. Anyways good to be back chillin illin catch up with some pics real soon  1BMM

[youtube]h4YDMv--hoE[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (May 7, 2011)

Dez wuz here too!

Nice NoFX stuff, I've always liked them.

Did two days of training so far at the new job and it's cool. I'll be traning until the end of the month and then it's on. Bring on those commission checks!!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to say a big thanks for the votes in the pic competition. Also wanted to say thank you to the organizers: COF and DST. Really appreciate it. 

I think I may have an idea for a competition and prize for the next time. I'll keep you posted. Oh, and I still haven't weighed out my harvest, but I did weigh a jar and I think I'm gonna have 18 or so ounces. I'm very happy with things.



indecline said:


> page 500 what? am i missing something. im on 1997, am i too high? .. hmm


On your profile settings or options (or something) you can set how many posts per page you want. You (and I) have it set on the default of 10 posts/page, so right now it is page 1998. For most in here they like long pages, and they have 40 posts per page making it page 500. Less clicking of new pages with more posts per page.

Lastly, don't know if anyone will listen to these who has never heard it, but it would be great if someone did. Pretty much one of the best 'songs' in my book. This 'song' or whatever you want to call it is sorta like a punk rock opera. 18+ minutes of greatness. This was the soundtrack to the craziest couple years I had in my college days. Man I love NOFX and damned if this aint the best music they ever made:

[youtube]DCz8PNvABO0[/youtube]
[youtube]sM6KF_Pz0mc[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Happy 500 600 bros!!!!  Been out of the mix over here for a bit but got some real nice primo outdoor spots to show off real soon. We gonna see how this TW does in gods country along with a whole lot of others  Just to name a few Herijuana, Hashberry, Romulan Joe's, Maui Skunk, Chemdawg bio Diesel, Trainwreck, Cali O, Grape Ape, Cheese berry haze, Morning Glory, And a few more. By all accounts im certainly hoping for better results from the TW strain outdoor vs in. Anyways good to be back chillin illin catch up with some pics real soon  1BMM
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]h4YDMv--hoE[/youtube]


Is that all Mason j/kin. Sound's like my kinda show man! Some of they strains i'll have to figure out haha, but more than sure they will be chosen for the job 

Good to have a returning member  Cant wai for the start mate.


cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

Some Frosty Dog for a wakey picy/ lol. The Focus is messed up but the plant is looking real good, healthy, happy and doing her thing as good as ever expected 




[/IMG]
Again, sorry for the bad shot, but will get some decent Pic.s updated on my thread soon as most will be coming down sooon 
Hope you all are still kicking the week-end out, or recovering from diong so lol.

cindy


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 7, 2011)

Oh I'm totally going to be the 20000th post.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2011)

not if i have anything to do with it... and you just had to put it out there, i was hoping no one would notice



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Oh I'm totally going to be the 20000th post.


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lastly, don't know if anyone will listen to these who has never heard it, but it would be great if someone did. Pretty much one of the best 'songs' in my book. This 'song' or whatever you want to call it is sorta like a punk rock opera. 18+ minutes of greatness. This was the soundtrack to the craziest couple years I had in my college days. Man I love NOFX and damned if this aint the best music they ever made:
> 
> [youtube]DCz8PNvABO0[/youtube]
> [youtube]sM6KF_Pz0mc[/youtube]


hey congrats jig! 
Did you not see this post? lol the decline is the shit. period... 




whodatnation said:


> The decline is fking great! other than that, this is probably my fave.... love this fking song
> [video=youtube;Wtak7jJmv8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wtak7jJmv8o[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

TUNE!!!!
[video=youtube;dl6yilkU1LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6yilkU1LI[/video]
Good to see it back in the chart's after all these years, still fell's like yest. i listened to the album almost daily! Pure Simple Class.


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

a mass exodus of mites must have happened here.


i found this when i harvested my baby cheese plants last week, there were no mites though, i couldn't find a single one, it was like the mary celeste on there


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

I fuking hate mites but u gotta give it to em they do make a nice home for them selfs lol happy 500 pages.


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

thats a 5 star mite villa alright, they must have been gutted when you got in there and ruined their big pineapple clusterfuck.


how much do you think i can charge for this 8th of designer cheese?


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

easy 35 pounds lol


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

you are far too generous! thats one of my forties, putting it in a bag made by the same person who made the royal wedding dress surely makes it worth a couple of grand or something.

are you gonna be busy chopping this weekend mr west?. 

has anybody heard from outdoor indica lately?, he is probly busy setting up his outdoor grows for this year, i'd be interested to know what he's up to.


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

I sold a teenth yesterday for a ten spot lmao, but it was to a very dear friend lol.


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

now you are a true friend, i look after my mates too, just not that much lol. 1g 20 bags are going around my way, scandalous.


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

thats crazy, it gets worse every month, i used to complain about bags under 3g now my friends are picking up bags that weigh 1.8 (with the bag), makes me sick. 
i had to drop my bag size down because of it too, but i still keep my 20's at 2grams minus the bag. i still feel like im conning people though.
i gave someone 3.5 when i was feeling good one day, he almost fell of the chair lol.


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

Guys growing exodus cheese;
whats the yield like on them at an average height. ive only ever flowered them at over 8 weeks veg and they were too tall and did not benefit from the light.

my current grow, the're about 4 weeks old, going for 6 weeks. 6 of them under a 600. topped and topped and topped. nice and bushy. they have the ability to pull an easy 2 oz?

heres a couple, had some nute problems, just playing with canna cocoa. think im bakc on track now though. i think i take a top of each plant every second day now, trying to level them out.



oh and heres one of my retarded chronic, i just like looking at it. purdy.


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2011)

Wow guys. I had to unload a bit of my Jack Hammer and I had to fight to get $150 (95 pound) for a half oz. Quarters are usually 60-70 around here.


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow guys. I had to unload a bit of my Jack Hammer and I had to fight to get $150 (95 pound) for a half oz. Quarters are usually 60-70 around here.


i wish we had those prices, and i wish people would pay more for quality here, but they dont care, weeds weed and it goes for about 150-180 an ounce (im selling at 160), tenner a gram after that. simples.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2011)

i pay $60-65 for 3.5 on a regular.7's for $100-125, can't wait til im harvesting.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 8, 2011)

Shit. Trouble in paradise. . . .



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Oh I'm totally going to be the 20000th post.


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

i don't think he's a reg, it will be one of the 600 members who gets that, probably without noticing, it's page 600 i'm looking forward to!


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2011)

Sorry to bump the mite porn, but I just had to comment. Those are two of the nastiest pics I've ever seen. Nice work. Definitely 5 stars for that mite hotel. Looks like the Dubai of mite cities.



ghb said:


> a mass exodus of mites must have happened here.
> 
> 
> i found this when i harvested my baby cheese plants last week, there were no mites though, i couldn't find a single one, it was like the mary celeste on there





mr west said:


> I fuking hate mites but u gotta give it to em they do make a nice home for them selfs lol happy 500 pages.


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> how much do you think i can charge for this 8th of designer cheese?


lol on the alexander mcqueen sack. That is for sure some designer herb, haha. Bet you could sell that shit to Prince harry for a nice price. I'm sure that dude smokes.


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hey congrats jig!
> Did you not see this post? lol the decline is the shit. period...


Thanks a lot whodat. I'm mighty happy with the end product. Grow number 4 and I'm finally producing absolute top notch. Sweeeeeet.

Happy Sunday peeps.

BoooYaaaahhh!!!!!


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

you are on the ball jig, he defo smokes. probly paying 200 for an eighth too.


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> you are on the ball jig, he defo smokes. probly paying 200 for an eighth too.


I bet he'd be a fun dude to smoke with too.... like "hey guys check this out -" *walks over to taxi, tells driver he needs to commandeer car, gets in drivers seat and yells* "come on guys, let's go tear some shit up" haha.

Nice address ghb.


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

anyone up for some poker tonight? theres a 300k guarantee on in an hour, FullTilt. $20+2.

Getting a few Pineapple bongs ready for the occasion.


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

its already started hasn't it?. i was looking at that before. i'm in the scoop on pstars mate, hit me up, i'll be the one taking it down.

it's a shame i aint got no lemon skunk left, that is the ultimate poker playing weed, my cheese is a bit too heavy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 8, 2011)

I passed out after I made my post and MISSED IT!!


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> its already started hasn't it?. i was looking at that before. i'm in the scoop on pstars mate, hit me up, i'll be the one taking it down.
> 
> it's a shame i aint got no lemon skunk left, that is the ultimate poker playing weed, my cheese is a bit too heavy.


Nah its miniFTOPS #1, 6 pm uk time.

multi entry which is always good. I need to smoke less bongs, im on about 6 a night, and i always mix strains so i have no idea which is best.

how bad are bongs for you anyway? nearly coughed myself to death last night, and i always convince myself i can taste blood when i cant. anyone else get that?

and im sure my cat loves getting high. soon as i light that first bong she come trotting over and curls up on my lap..... she knows.... and she loves getting high.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I passed out after I made my post and MISSED IT!!


Thats a shame





^Sarcasm above ^


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a shame


 You're telling me?


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You're telling me?


 well theres always 30000 aye.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

think she needs a bra


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart ass. Like your acrimony wasn't obvious.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Smart ass. Like you're acrimony wasn't obvious.


Just joking around bru, its all love in the 600


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2011)

lol, i thought that was the stem


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i thought that was the stem









It is the stem, lol I was talking about the booblike protrusions sticking out.


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2011)

Good day 600, hope everyone's well. Beautiful weather here today with blue skies and 20C. I've been baking on Extrema all morning and I'm getting a whole lot of shit all done today. It's definitely a pretty extreme contrast to the Jack Hammer I've been smoking where I couldn't stay down, nor keep my mouth shut. I'm almost out of her, maybe an eighth, and I will miss her lemon grass smell for a while. Anyway, I have to go and transplant another Herijuana and The Purp this morning, as well as breed some Afghani females with some Extrema. It is Sunday after all.

Cheers
Duchie


----------



## lthopkins (May 8, 2011)

dam u guys i get top shelf a plus meds for 10 a gram 30 an 8 60 a quarter and 120 to 150 an ounce
b grade 5 a gram get full melt killer hash for ten a gram also


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2011)

I gave 6oz back to the peeps i got it from only last week the cheeky fuckers wanted £185 on the O for weed that had been hanging for 4 days it was still soaking wet, even if dry i would only say it was B grade if you want A or A+ your gotta be ready to part with £200 @ least


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I gave 6oz back to the peeps i got it from only last week the cheeky fuckers wanted £185 on the O for weed that had been hanging for 4 days it was still soaking wet, even if dry i would only say it was B grade if you want A or A+ your gotta be ready to part with £200 @ least


I should start raising prices for an ounce or two, i stick with 160 be it 1 ounce or a kilo. meh i know i wont though, i like how fast it moves and it kees things running smoothly.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

If you were to give a percentage for trichs clear/milky/amber, what would you say right about now?


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> I should start raising prices for an ounce or two, i stick with 160 be it 1 ounce or a kilo. meh i know i wont though, i like how fast it moves and it kees things running smoothly.


No point ripping yourself off if it's good (which i imagine it is) it'll still move just as quick.


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2011)

38/60/2


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2011)

3eyes said:


> No point ripping yourself off if it's good (which i imagine it is) it'll still move just as quick.


Did anyone ever give you a break like that?


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Did anyone ever give you a break like that?


I see all the time what peeps are buying and how much they are paying, if i had to pay what they do for the quality they get I'd either quit or smoke the soap bar (it's shit but it's cheap)


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2011)

In another thread riddleme stated that you could do a vigorous shake for 30 seconds and have oil. Well, he's right. I chopped up some trim and put it in a jar and covered it with alcohol (everclear) and shook hard for a minute and strained it thru a 100 micron screen and let it evaporate. It yields a cleaner tasting oil that is easy to make without any soak time. it made a believer out of me and is a tip worth passing along.


cof


----------



## indecline (May 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> In another thread riddleme stated that you could do a vigorous shake for 30 seconds and have oil. Well, he's right. I chopped up some trim and put it in a jar and covered it with alcohol (everclear) and shook hard for a minute and strained it thru a 100 micron screen and let it evaporate. It yields a cleaner tasting oil that is easy to make without any soak time. it made a believer out of me and is a tip worth passing along.
> 
> 
> cof


how much oil did you get from the jar? also when i made it in the past, it came out too think at room temp. everything that came in contact with it couldnt be cleaned.

i used butane, when you say alcohol, would that be better is it like 100 percent pure? im not sure exactly what to buy for it.


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2011)

I only made up a small batch for experimental purposes, but the yield was comparable to a long soak.
Unfortunately, Everclear is not availabe in Europe, but me west has reported using 91% isopropyl alcohol with good results. You can use any alcohol, but the higher the proof, the cleaner the final result.



cof


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2011)

Hey cof, thanks for the tip. I'm just looking for something to do with some trim I have here. I'm short on bud and trying to keep away from the girls when they're so close to finishing. Buying's not an option either. Problem is that I don't have any kind of extraction gear other than some DIY stuff around the house. I do have some fairly fine screen material laying around that I could probably come up with some fairly decent hash. I have a fine mesh nylon bag, you see them in drug stores with gift samples of soap and such. It really is pretty fine but without something to gauge it to I couldn't say micron wise. Problem is I think my trim is still a little wet. I pulled it out of the freezer at 8oz fresh. Do you guys want trim fairly dry when dry screening? I also thought of the blender/ice method but I'd only have nylons to strain with and I'm not sure how that would go over. 

Also cof. I just transplanted the 3 Heri girls that I got, out of 3 seeds whoohoo, and was reading up on the strain and it claims she's a stretchy plant. I'm running them 12/12 from seed and don't want to top so I'm wondering if I should let them go or train them. What's your experience with them?

Thanks,
Duchie


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2011)

I, too have 3 heri's in bloom and stretch is not an issue, in fact they are short plants.
Heri is not one of my favorites and I'm only raising these for breeding purposes and I have one fella who has been bugging me for smoke. The heri is pretty much for heavyweight hitters and this fella is not in that class so I feel like he'll never bother me again once I put some in his hands. (looks like I'm revealing my sadistic streak)

I dry all of my trim before freezing and later using.

 
cof


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2011)

I was hoping to get a male out of these three so I could do the same. Seeing that I was pretty lucky hitting a hundred I may breed one of them with Extrema. I was going to do that with an Afghani today but after checking the calendar I decided against it. Another boat missed. But a Heri Extrema cross might be something. 

Thanks for another great tip and, what's wrong with a bit of sinister in the name of fun?


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2011)

I shared some White Widow with a friend, who shared it with a friend and the attention it grabbed was more than was I anticipated. It actually caught me off guard and was something I didn't anticipate when I thought about keeping things on the down low. Now they're bugging me to get more and I just can't do that.


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I shared some White Widow with a friend, who shared it with a friend and the attention it grabbed was more than was I anticipated. It actually caught me off guard and was something I didn't anticipate when I thought about keeping things on the down low. Now they're bugging me to get more and I just can't do that.


That's the reason I try not to let anyone know I grow. All I say is I have a good, limited source which I share with friends when there is a surplus.

 
cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2011)

caveat on the shake and dry method: it has dried to a hard consistancy that can only be scraped from the dish with a razor blade and is similar to a gummy hash with no liquidity. I prefer at least a three day soak.

 
cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 8, 2011)

MMMM oil, me and my home boy made a few batches, one using everclear and the latter batch with 120 proof absynth from the uk, damnit boy!!! some straight mind blowing shit yet smooth & devastating smoke. Weve dipped a few buds of some primo DOG Kush & a few Jack Herer in a bath of absynth goooooo  All from the DOG trim too. Shit is just so fkn gooo-d


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That's the reason I try not to let anyone know I grow. All I say is I have a good, limited source which I share with friends when there is a surplus.
> 
> 
> cof


I tell people I have a friend who grows and he lives far far away. He doesn't have very much and I only see him every once in a while.

I've been thinking of doing some butane oil stuff with my trim from this round. I've never done it before and will look up the proper way. Any secret tips anyone has?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I tell people I have a friend who grows and he lives far far away. He doesn't have very much and I only see him every once in a while.
> 
> I've been thinking of doing some butane oil stuff with my trim from this round. I've never done it before and will look up the proper way. Any secret tips anyone has?


 Do it outside, and dont smoke  lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

Liver's on a slow dry


She was just a small plant, but gave generously, and the but is crazy


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2011)

Sour D for the 600


----------



## indecline (May 9, 2011)

Nice, how good a smoke is the Sour D? ive heard good things but never tried it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

looks real tasty. i heard it was a long flowering thing tho. 12 weeks maybe.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (May 9, 2011)

totally off topic but i found a great site with free shipping for ph meters and a whole lotta other stuff.

http://www.eseasongear.com/

unfortunately i bought the ph600 thats listed on this site for 23.95 for 48.00 at a local shop.
and it isnt waterproof. unfortunately.... i got it wet.


----------



## Hotsause (May 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D for the 600


 Nice whodat. Does this one have that diesel smell to it i still cant smell that on mine when i rub the stem but it certainly does look like an East coast diesel i wanna find out which diesel we have.......


----------



## 3eyes (May 9, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I tell people I have a friend who grows and he lives far far away. He doesn't have very much and I only see him every once in a while.
> 
> I've been thinking of doing some butane oil stuff with my trim from this round. I've never done it before and will look up the proper way. Any secret tips anyone has?


The oil sticks like shit to a blanket so it's hard to use unless kept in the fridge, the gas i used was London gas it states on the tin free from impurities (i thought all butane was free from impurities but obviously not) but any gas they use in kitchen blow torches should be good to use the tube used was a large maglite with the torch end cut off just before the buttons, a piece of old sock was then secured over the end using a jubilee clip and a small hole drilled in the battery cap for the gas to be inserted, the best results i had was when i passed 2 tins of gas through each tube and let it run out into a large pyrex bowl and boiled the gas off (using warm water in a bowl) when all the gas is gone keep the oil warm and whip it up a bit just to release any gas that may be trapped.
I hope that helps.


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D for the 600


Looks good whodat, who was the breeder? My friend has been wanting me to grow original Sour D and I'm planning to for the winter but haven't decided on what breeder to use...


----------



## Dropastone (May 9, 2011)

Here's an NL5 update for the 600. 38 days in flower.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2011)

Lookin good dropa, and whodat that sourD looks so damn tasty


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2011)

Is it normal for trichs to start turning cloudy on day 37, even on a fast flowering strain?


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> Nice, how good a smoke is the Sour D? ive heard good things but never tried it.


 I like it allot  Id say maybe 7 out of 10. I have pretty "high" standards as most of us on the 600 probably do lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks real tasty. i heard it was a long flowering thing tho. 12 weeks maybe.


 Mine is just past week 8 and the trichs are looking perfect but the bud was throwing out new pistils no to long ago. Will see if darkness changes any of this.


andrewcovetsall said:


> totally off topic but i found a great site with free shipping for ph meters and a whole lotta other stuff.
> 
> http://www.eseasongear.com/
> 
> ...


 lol nothing is off topic for the 600! sorry to hear about your pin 


Hotsause said:


> Nice whodat. Does this one have that diesel smell to it i still cant smell that on mine when i rub the stem but it certainly does look like an East coast diesel i wanna find out which diesel we have.......


 Mainly a sour smell with a splash of diesel. I cant believe you arn't getting any kind of smell from her in veg, maybe your conditions are too perfect and your not stressing her enough lol my vegging sour ds smell REALLY strong... if my veg room was full of them Id have to get a filter for that room  


bajafox said:


> Looks good whodat, who was the breeder? My friend has been wanting me to grow original Sour D and I'm planning to for the winter but haven't decided on what breeder to use...


 Its a clone I got from a very shitty local mmc so Im not sure about its lineage... I love it though.


billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good dropa, and whodat that sourD looks so damn tasty


 Thanks browski 


billcollector99 said:


> Is it normal for trichs to start turning cloudy on day 37, even on a fast flowering strain?


 I would't be worried m8.


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

Ok thanks whodat, I've seen some Sour D pics and that definitely looks a lot like the one's I've seen. I haven't smoked her in it's original form in probably a year so I'm looking forward to growing one out this winter  It also depends on hos my next Sour OG turns out, if I improved on her since the last one I grew comes out good, I might just pass on the Original and keep growing this one


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I would't be worried m8.


Fersure, I have a feeling she is gonna be done a lot faster than I expected.


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

I hate living in San Diego 











Too bad I can't have these temperatures every day in my veg tent, I'm pretty sure the flower tent is even cooler but with lights off I don't wanna take a peak...


----------



## fatality (May 9, 2011)

so guys, what is the best bulb for a 600 digital ? i hear hortilux will burn up in digitals quicker, is this just lore ?


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

clone root pr0n

I think she's ready for transplant...










fatality said:


> so guys, what is the best bulb for a 600 digital ? i hear hortilux will burn up in digitals quicker, is this just lore ?


Good question, I was planning to get a new bulb, possibly a Hortilux but if that is true I might have to try a different one.

What is the best 600w hps on the market?


----------



## indecline (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks real tasty. i heard it was a long flowering thing tho. 12 weeks maybe.


good, i need to try some sativas out, only got the one and i havnt had a chance to flower it more than 8 weeks. know any ggood sativas? around 12 weeks? strong.


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

fatality said:


> so guys, what is the best bulb for a 600 digital ? i hear hortilux will burn up in digitals quicker, is this just lore ?


i got sunmaster.......


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2011)

I've run hortilux and sunmaster in digital ballast with no difference in bud developement. Why pay the extra money when it makes no difference to the plant.


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

Ive got a sunmaster dual spec hps....... no complaints from me!!

Blue Cheese


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I've run hortilux and sunmaster in digital ballast with no difference in bud developement. Why pay the extra money when it makes no difference to the plant.
> 
> 
> cof


Thank you, all I needed to hear. Sunmaster it is, hope to order mine by the end of the month for my next cycle. The one I'm running now is very old, probably 9 months plus so just about any new bulb should improve my results.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2011)

my hortilux jus burnt out afetr two yrs in office.....on a diggi.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 9, 2011)

bajafox said:


> clone root pr0n
> 
> I think she's ready for transplant...
> 
> ...


Hey baja, please share your method. Do you monitor your res temp? Do you use a cycle timer? Do you use airstones and an airpump? Tried the aero cloner and failed 3 x now.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive got a sunmaster dual spec hps....... no complaints from me!!
> 
> Blue Cheese


Gorgeous plant, er beautiful TREE!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Gorgeous plant, er beautiful TREE!


Lol Cheers.............the 1 in the front is 22" tall day 7 of 12/12!


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey baja, please share your method. Do you monitor your res temp? Do you use a cycle timer? Do you use airstones and an airpump? Tried the aero cloner and failed 3 x now.



Here is my whole veg tent. I usually dip my cuttings in Clonex but I tried some without it and they rooted anyway. Now I just drop some Clonex in the water itself. I use regular tap water too, never ph it anymore. 

It's a pretty simple set up, the cost was about $30 total. It has 12 sites but I taped over 3, I run a perpetual and only clone when I need some for my next cycle or a friends request


----------



## dr green dre (May 9, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Here is my whole veg tent. I usually dip my cuttings in Clonex but I tried some without it and they rooted anyway. Now I just drop some Clonex in the water itself. I use regular tap water too, never ph it anymore.
> 
> It's a pretty simple set up, the cost was about $30 total. It has 12 sites but I taped over 3, I run a perpetual and only clone when I need some for my next cycle or a friends request
> 
> View attachment 1591847View attachment 1591848View attachment 1591850View attachment 1591849View attachment 1591844View attachment 1591852View attachment 1591845View attachment 1591851


How long did them clones take to root? do they root quicker that way than in pellets or rockwool baja? Looks good to me bro


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2011)

baja
nice set up.

I have tried the bubble cloners with moderate success, but since I changed to _Espoma Seed Starter_, I have had 100% success without the yellowing. here's a quick pictoral with explantion.
Clone is cut, scrapped and allowed to soak in tap water.

I use a long, square toothpick as a drill to open the hole to accept the stem.

the clone with rooting powder

some DOGS awaiting transplant

the cloner-a 9 liter tote from Office Depot with a lasagna pan cover from wally world. This is an earlier group of clones. I date each container to try and keep up.

that is a cheeseberry haze re-veg that appears yellow, it's really not.
In front of the cloner are Uber Kush with the colored labels as a soil trial. One in Foxfarm ocean forest, one in miracle grow and one in Jungle Pro. They were just repotted earlier today.


cof


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> How long did them clones take to root? do they root quicker that way than in pellets or rockwool baja? Looks good to me bro


Thanks, these are going on about 16 days or so. When temps go up they take longer and it also depends a lot on the strain. Some strains root almost twice as fast as others. I don't have any experience with pellets or rockwool, sorry, I couldn't really give you much of an educated opinion...



curious old fart said:


> baja
> nice set up.


Thanks cof, I only tried cloning in FFOF once with no success but it was at the same time that I was running my bubbleponics with great success so I never bothered to try it again... I saw a tutorial on soil cloning last week and it left me wanting to try again, it'll save me the effort of having to transplant, hahaha, I'm kinda lazy sometimes...


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2011)

Those are rooted clones in the soil experiment. I use the seed starter to root clones (and start seeds). Most soils are to hot for clones. I burned the shit out of a few before I figured that out.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2011)

I get roots in 6-7 days using clonex and rapid rooters, same concept as COF but i dont like messing with loose soil when starting seeds or clones anymore...


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2011)

That's the beautiful thing about cloning (as in growing) there are several ways to accomplish our goals. Just choose the one that you are comfortable with and works best for you.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 9, 2011)

yeah i figure next time i clone ill be switching from rockwool to some kind of plugs and will soak the clones in water before since it seems a lot of you guys have good rates with doing this. another grower i follow also sprays his plants with a mollasses foliar feed a couple days before taking the clones and swears that this helps.


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2011)

Hey Baja, seeing it posted reminded me that one of my bulbs other than the horti is a sunmaster super hps or enhanced spectrum or whatever they call it. The other two are of another brand that was mentioned on here a while back but I can't remember what the brand is. They were a lot less expensive than the sunmaster or hortilux though and it's hard to say if I see any difference between the sunmaster and the cheaper ones to be honest with ya bru.

He and I were discussing this via txt earlier whilst I was at work.


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2011)

I'm a terrible 600 member these days. I do lurk to keep up but can't seem to remember to snap shots of my ladies to share with the class. I suck and I am aware of it so no need to jump my shit for it, LOL.

The Blue Widow girls (18 of them) have blown up and become a bit top heavy so I had to tie string to hooks screwed into the ceiling to hold them up. I chopped a dozen or so plants the other day and the 1000watt light is now down so I've got three 600s running in flower and a 600 in veg with a HTG supply MH conversion bulb in it that the plants really seem to love. My tent is full of plants that are involved in some breeding junk that are NYPD, Papaya, Herijuana, Afghan Kush x RBC, JDB, Blue Widow and Bubba Kush. I have a bunch of pollen and will be painting some of the Heri, JDB and NYPD as soon as I have some decent female flowers to paint


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah i figure next time i clone ill be switching from rockwool to some kind of plugs and will soak the clones in water before since it seems a lot of you guys have good rates with doing this. another grower i follow also sprays his plants with a mollasses foliar feed a couple days before taking the clones and swears that this helps.


I went from RW cubes to RW macro plugs to rapid rooters and have to say the rapid rooters have worked awesome for me so far. No need to ph them, they're moist in the bag and i have yet to have a single problem using them. I am just using some rooting powder on the cutting and sticking it straight into the rapid rooter and then into the tray with the insert. I don't use a dome anymore now that I have the little clone box I made from the shelf unit and humidity stays in the 85-95% range with a single 4" vent in one corner of the box. Seem to be getting roots in the 7-10 day range but leave them in the tray and box for a full 14 days before putting them into a hydro system to veg for 1 week and then into flower. Working great so far so I don't see changing anything anytime soon. 

Hope I've helped someone a little in some way here so I feel useful to the club, hehe


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2011)

Hey Dez, are those budget bulbs your talking about Artemis or Britemore? I remember that chat about bulbs and that's what I'm running and thinking of trying a higher end bulb sometime to see if there's a difference. Curious to see if you already done that.


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Hey Baja, seeing it posted reminded me that one of my bulbs other than the horti is a sunmaster super hps or enhanced spectrum or whatever they call it. The other two are of another brand that was mentioned on here a while back but I can't remember what the brand is. They were a lot less expensive than the sunmaster or hortilux though and it's hard to say if I see any difference between the sunmaster and the cheaper ones to be honest with ya bru.
> 
> He and I were discussing this via txt earlier whilst I was at work.


I'm pretty much convinced that ANY new bulb will be better than the one I have, it has to be at least 9 months old. Unless I read wrong, they should be changed about every 6 months or so. There is definitely a noticeable dim from when I first started using it...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That's the beautiful thing about cloning (as in growing) there are several ways to accomplish our goals. Just choose the one that you are comfortable with and works best for you.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree, I wasnt trying to say one way is better than the other  I say find what works for you and if you have good results than there ya go


----------



## bajafox (May 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I agree, I wasnt trying to say one way is better than the other  I say find what works for you and if you have good results than there ya go


So true. There are so many ways to clone that have a high rate of success, just gotta find the one that works for you. I saw a guy who put 2 clippings in a mason jar with water by the window and 10 days later they rooted, pretty crazy


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 9, 2011)

Burning a fat spliff of some blueberry headband jammin 

[youtube]QVoYdEmtZZw[/youtube]



Speaking of cloning here ayyy  Just happens to be one of my better expertise  I havent shown off my newest creation yet but i modified my original caddy cloner with one of the huge airpumps from my hydro grow and also adopted superthrive as my anti yellowing agent. Let me tell you folks this last round of yins is the best ive ever put out yet. Super Thrive really is all that shit they claim to be  They really hype up there product right on the freaking bottle but i have to say having seen many yins rooted hydro style this shit really works. 

Like cof i too have have gone to cloning the old fashion way with the same results minus the electric bill and equipment. By the way cof i quite enjoyed that pictorial bru.  My method works well to put out a shit load and is not recommended unless you know yourself quite well   1BMM


----------



## Shwagbag (May 9, 2011)

Great info on cloning everyone thanks for sharing so many ideas. Exactly right, so many different ways and I've really struggled with cloning in my setup. I think a major problem I have is too much light/heat drying out and burning up my clones. The last couple rounds I did with rockwool I used the 5.5 PH suggestion on the package and they appeared to be PH shocked then I burned them up LOL. I think I'm just going to mod out my aero cloner and equip it with an airstone and submerge the roots as opposed to running a pump. I didn't use a timer and I think it was warming my res too much perhaps. I got roots but it took 3 weeks EEEEK. I would like to have cuttings ready for transplant in under 14 days, I'm not asking for a lot here!

THanks again for all of the info


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Dez, are those budget bulbs your talking about Artemis or Britemore? I remember that chat about bulbs and that's what I'm running and thinking of trying a higher end bulb sometime to see if there's a difference. Curious to see if you already done that.


 
There ya go, Artemis...


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2011)

I agree with you guys on cloning as well. There are many different ways to achieve good success rates that you just have to find what is best suited to you situation. Personally I decided against the bubble cloning method after using it for a little over a month but I think if I had been better able to control the res temps, I would've had better success. I had a good success rate just not a very quick one and occasionally had some problems. 

I had a good ratio with soil too but prefer growing hydro due to the number of plants I run so went back to the dome with the rooters. I don't think there are many 'wrong' ways to clone, just a lot of mistakes that can be made using good methods. Trial and error is a great way to figure it all out and reading up on each method before attempting is a good way to have minimal losses in the process.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2011)

Groovy tidings, 600!
Just a few update pics of my last little crop of MTF.
That was from 4 plants, got 7-oz dry, and I smoked about 3/4-oz of early samples, so almost 8-oz total.
I now have 7 girls flowering (4 Matanuska Thunderfuck, and 3 Northern Berry), both about 2 weeks into 12/12 ligthting, and I just put 4 other MTF clones into flowering yesterday (these four plants were topped for 4 kolas).
Peace!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 9, 2011)

All you really need shwag is a low watt cf,l a good rooting powder, patience and a decent medium like the one cof uses for starter plants, keep her moist and in humidity of 45% or so and you will indeed get some happy yins. There are many many ways to root a clone and they all work the same principles apply really to all methods just different mediums. IE if growing in soil or coco you want to try and root into a medium that will adapt to your eventual grow medium like soil or jiffy pucks. If growing hydro id go bubble cloning for sure. Keeps them roots the way they need to be to go into the DWC or rockwool slab. Clones can also be rooted in rockwool as if everybody didnt know that hahaha.. im stoned  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I agree with you guys on cloning as well. There are many different ways to achieve good success rates that you just have to find what is best suited to you situation. Personally I decided against the bubble cloning method after using it for a little over a month but I think if I had been better able to control the res temps, I would've had better success. I had a good success rate just not a very quick one and occasionally had some problems.
> 
> I had a good ratio with soil too but prefer growing hydro due to the number of plants I run so went back to the dome with the rooters. I don't think there are many 'wrong' ways to clone, just a lot of mistakes that can be made using good methods. Trial and error is a great way to figure it all out and reading up on each method before attempting is a good way to have minimal losses in the process.


Ohh you read my mind Dez. Good advice there 



DoobieBrother said:


> Groovy tidings, 600!
> Just a few update pics of my last little crop of MTF.
> That was from 4 plants, got 7-oz dry, and I smoked about 3/4-oz of early samples, so almost 8-oz total.
> I now have 7 girls flowering (4 Matanuska Thunderfuck, and 3 Northern Berry), both about 2 weeks into 12/12 ligthting, and I just put 4 other MTF clones into flowering yesterday (these four plants were topped for 4 kolas).
> Peace!


Damnit boy Nice haul Doobie  Got me feinding for a toke hehe.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2011)

that MTF is looking oh so sweet.


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> There ya go, Artemis...


Cool. So you feel the difference isn't noticeable to the name brands? I've never tried any name brands yet. I'm not the type to start something with the high end stuff. But if you're not noticing much difference then I'll just stick with my $25 bulbs for now and just work on my skills. Thanks Dez.

I'll post the link again in anyone is interested and I have some product photos I took early in my thread. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/LU-600W-600-W-SUPER-HPS-HYDROPONICS-GROW-LIGHTS-BULB-/270559426492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3efe9937bc

Duchie


----------



## Gastanker (May 9, 2011)

3 of my 6 plants cut early at 7 weeks due to a move.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Damnit boy Nice haul Doobie  Got me feinding for a toke hehe.


Thanks, 1bad!
Even before the curing it's smoking real smooth, and has a smell of rich coffee and pine trees.
Rolling doobies with it (thick as a pencil, not huge), and I can handle about 1/3 of the joint at a time (I smoke alone, mostly  ). 
I picked earlier than I usually do because I've been liking the cerebral high this time around rather than my beloved carved-in-stone couch-lock that I usually hold out for.
Anyways, it's smoking real good, and I'm looking forward to my Northern Berry clones for a nice change in about 6 weeks.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2011)

you got them gals looking so nice,real nice resin count gastanker.
loveing the gage of buds.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 9, 2011)

I agree with G Doobie damn nice indeed you got her down holmes


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2011)

A little blunt we smoked earlier...


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> I agree with G Doobie damn nice indeed you got her down holmes


I'm just glad the Spring "Safety Inspection" (the apartment manager & a maintenance guy check outlets, plumbing & smoke detectors every Spring) didn't happen during the initial drying phase, because they stank hard! A good stank, but the kind of stank that can get you in trouble.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2011)

dam b,...lol that blunt is mouth watering...

hows it been going 1BMM?

i hate state inspections....


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 9, 2011)

No doubt doob huh huh freaking pork snouted 911 happy fools are most definatley out there lurking glad your safe n sound. Well im finishing up a bubbler of lemon kush and its off to check on my lovely tomatoes hehe. Yep 3 dif strains and my special red peppers. Have a good night gents.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 9, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam b,...lol that blunt is mouth watering...
> 
> hows it been going 1BMM?
> 
> i hate state inspections....


Been alright G. Been trying to get my shizz a lil more low key. Trying to be a good dad to my lil yin and chillin like a villain ya know hahaha


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2011)

just tested my rhino this morning and it is cream il take a few pics when i get my camera back of my mam


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 10, 2011)

Can't wait bud


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2011)

greetings fellow 6ers 







gonna get a whole load of fun soon, just approaching the 3 week 12.12 mark  (theres also a few bits at 6ish weeks)


----------



## indecline (May 10, 2011)

Guys, im baked. 
What are the things you enjoy eating the most when your high?

this pineapple express is making me hungry ALL day. 
how do you all combat the munchies? i have a feeling if i keep this up for a few years ill be a few stone heavier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

nothin for it indecline eat less move more! or get yourself a coke habit going!


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2011)

Apples, oranges, grapes, strawberries and other light fruits and snacks.
but my weakness is chocolate.

 
cof


----------



## indecline (May 10, 2011)

ive been loving anything with full flavor.

my fav (and worst for you probably lol) is mature chedder slices with peantut butter ontop.


----------



## Hotsause (May 10, 2011)

Nice harvest Doobie. And Bill that Blunt looks tasty as fuck i bet you were high as a plane.
A little update on my girls Im in the process of moving I moved my girls to the new house and they are loving it the humidity is a little higher at my new place and the temps are a big cooler. I LOVE IT ITS PERFECT. (25% Humidity Temps around 74 at night 27% 65) Ill have some pics when i get time to take some pics of them


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> Guys, im baked.
> What are the things you enjoy eating the most when your high?
> 
> this pineapple express is making me hungry ALL day.
> how do you all combat the munchies? i have a feeling if i keep this up for a few years ill be a few stone heavier.


I try to eat a little bit before I smoke... that way I don't have an empty stomach. Seems to help a bit. Or I try to snack on 'healthy' things like wheat thins or something. Growing out of all your pants fucking sucks. Trust me, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

sup 600 anyone made their own bho tube? I'm going to have a go n was wondering if you guys had any input. Im looking to use 1.5 inch steel tube threaded with 2 end caps, tube 16inch long. im either going to get a tap n die kit n thread it myself or if poss get a length pre threaded. which in the uk seems harder than you'd think.

I was going to use pvc as its a lot cheaper but it reacts badly to butane. i was wondering maybe the gas pipe spec stuff they put under the roads to your house maybe? i cant seem to find the exact type of plastic they use in the Honey Bee. its probably food grade but i cant confirm either way.

any input appreciated 600!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I try to eat a little bit before I smoke... that way I don't have an empty stomach. Seems to help a bit. Or I try to snack on 'healthy' things like wheat thins or something. Growing out of all your pants fucking sucks. Trust me, lol.


It sucks just as bad going the other way too bru. 80lbs in a year, and all your clothes look like dresses, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup 600 anyone made their own bho tube? I'm going to have a go n was wondering if you guys had any input. Im looking to use 1.5 inch steel tube threaded with 2 end caps, tube 16inch long. im either going to get a tap n die kit n thread it myself or if poss get a length pre threaded. which in the uk seems harder than you'd think.
> 
> I was going to use pvc as its a lot cheaper but it reacts badly to butane. i was wondering maybe the gas pipe spec stuff they put under the roads to your house maybe? i cant seem to find the exact type of plastic they use in the Honey Bee. its probably food grade but i cant confirm either way.
> 
> any input appreciated 600!


What exactly does the pvc do to the butane??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

other way round butane corrodes the plastic n makes carcinogenic gas apparently


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup 600 anyone made their own bho tube? I'm going to have a go n was wondering if you guys had any input. Im looking to use 1.5 inch steel tube threaded with 2 end caps, tube 16inch long. im either going to get a tap n die kit n thread it myself or if poss get a length pre threaded. which in the uk seems harder than you'd think.
> 
> I was going to use pvc as its a lot cheaper but it reacts badly to butane. i was wondering maybe the gas pipe spec stuff they put under the roads to your house maybe? i cant seem to find the exact type of plastic they use in the Honey Bee. its probably food grade but i cant confirm either way.
> 
> any input appreciated 600!


I've been reading up on BHO lately too. From what I read stainless steel is the only great material to use. One guy I saw uses copper pipe, but that seems sketchy to me with the corrosion possible. Some people use PVC, you would have to ask the guy at the diy for pvc to be used for watering a garder using strong pesticides and fertilizers and you want to make sure the PVC will be safe and not have any bad chemicals leached by the chemicals inside.

Someone posted on the 600 I beleive that uses a big Mag light torch. Cut the torch end off below the button hole, then drill a hole in the battery cap end for the butane and voila... extraction tube (or whatever you call them).

Apparently at a couple store here in the us (walmart, bed bath & beyond) sell stainless steel turkey basters that work perfectly. I'm off to buy mine today. Want me to get one for you and ship it over? Let me know bru, wouldn't mind a bit.

EDIT: Here's the thread I've found usefull for BHO: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

hahahahA i was just in there posting the same Q. I saw the maglight one n thought thats a sweet idea but maglights are pricey to buy one and just kill it lol. Jig your a sound man! but im going to go with a little bigger than the baster. I had a honey b and the only bit that pissed me off was having to reload the thing. i live in a flat and doing the whole thing outside is pretty unstealthy.

thanks for the reply jiggy +rep


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 10, 2011)

'sup c600!

Just finished out a multi-strain vertical 600 in a 4' x 4', flipped when plants were 9"-10".




untopped SSH 



Final yield ~> 400gms

First time I've done vertical and won't look back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

like the panoramic pic too man. good job


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> other way round butane corrodes the plastic n makes carcinogenic gas apparently


ahh fuck, guess imma get cancer then...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

lmao got to go out one way or the other man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> 3 of my 6 plants cut early at 7 weeks due to a move.


firstly props! secondly, where does the dog sleep ?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 10, 2011)

Just to contribute to the bulb convo, I use Sunmasters and have never burned out a bulb. I do replace them every two years though, I mark them with the date of installation on the hood. I recently bought a Digilux 1000W intended for use with digital ballasts and I must say, it kicks ass; whitest HPS light I've ever seen. The are comparable in price to the Sunmasters too.


----------



## duchieman (May 10, 2011)

I'm not ruling out trying a higher end bulb, just not yet. I'd like to hear how that Digilux bulb works out for you shnkrmn, in comparison to the Sunmaster over the long run. 

In regards to what I'm doing with my first trim, you guys rocked it with the ideas and I decided to do ISO oil. Can't get Everclear in my province, but in another I have a line that may get me some. I'm saving the hash run for some proper screen material. I gave it a quick shot with what I had and wasn't happy, thus the ISO decision. Not thrilled with the idea but it's not like I've never smoked it before. 

Well, back to the grind.


----------



## 3eyes (May 10, 2011)

250w MH or 250w blue CFL any ideas which 1 would be best for keeping a mother?


----------



## duchieman (May 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> 250w MH or 250w blue CFL any ideas which 1 would be best for keeping a mother?


I don't think you need that much to keep a mum 3eyes, but if I were to run that much I would go with the MH. But again, I don't think you need that much, and think half that would work well, so I would go CFL. I keep my males going under 3 26W cfls and they do great. No reason vegging girls can't do the same. Again, just how I see it.

Duchie


----------



## 3eyes (May 10, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I don't think you need that much to keep a mum 3eyes, but if I were to run that much I would go with the MH. But again, I don't think you need that much, and think half that would work well, so I would go CFL. I keep my males going under 3 26W cfls and they do great. No reason vegging girls can't do the same. Again, just how I see it.
> 
> Duchie


I've been using the same 125w CFL for about 6 years now but i need to grow my mams quicker so i can take a load of cuts so i thought why not replace it with a bigger wattage


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

cfls are good for keeping mums alive,they are just too slow though, mh is quality but you had better prune your mother from time to time. depends how many mums and how many cuts you want. i currently keep two bushy mums under 375w of cfl, about 10 days before cutting them iwill bang in the 400mh to give a bit of stretch, cfl nodes are too tight together for my liking


----------



## 3eyes (May 10, 2011)

I've got 4 small clones under the 125 at the mo and i'm hoping to harvest 6 cuttings off each in about 5-6 weeks that's why I'm looking at more wattage to get them up that little bit quicker


----------



## Gastanker (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> firstly props! secondly, where does the dog sleep ?


haha. That's actually a laundry hamper but I have a rabbit hutch in the other room that's near identical. I'll be using it to dry the other plants


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2011)

Hey 600 crew. Lots of love out to whole group. Just wanted to share that I got me a package at the p.o today. I must say, I'm very impressed with Fdd's glass work. Real real nice. Thanks again to COF and I guess DST get's a little credit too, lol.

I ended up ordering a Glass BHO tube to extract my goodness. Should be here on Fri or Sat. Can't wait to show the 600 my first Honey oil. I'm stoked.... mmmmmmmmmmm. Also going to make some butter around the same time. Have some goodies to eat.

The pipe is real nice, but I really love the end. It's like this eye or something cool. Much props to fdd. (kinda hard to say, lol)


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2011)

Sure is purty, jig!
Like you're holding an ocean wave in your fingertips... cool, tasty waves of smoky goodness... 
Congrats!


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2011)

bulbs eh? I use digilux... like em.

Nice pipe jig


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2011)

I am *bustin'* out!


****I just bought tickets to my first Rush concert, set for June 28, 2011 at the Sleep Country Amphitheater in Ridgeway, WA at 7:30pm ! ! ! !*


I got the "*Time Machine Package*" which is:

_&#8226; One premium, reserved ticket located within the first 15 rows of the stage.
&#8226; Copy of &#8220;Rush - Classic Albums - 2112 and Moving Pictures&#8221; DVD (the making of &#8220;2112&#8221; and &#8220;Moving Pictures&#8221;) 
&#8226; Rush &#8220;Caravan/BU2B&#8221; CD single 
&#8226; Specially Designed Tour Shirt (exclusive design, available to ticket packages only) 
&#8226; Exclusive Tour Poster (numbered, limited) 
&#8226; Official Time Machine Tour Program 
&#8226; Set of Official Rush Guitar Picks_



*I - am - freaking - out!*
*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*












(**note that the ticketmaster countdown clock is at 9m38s, which, coincidentally is the exact length of "La Villa Strangiato".... the unseen hands of fate are in control to fulfill my destiny as the guy in the audience who takes over for Geddy when he hurts his picking finger in a freak clothes dryer accident and needs someone to cover for him on bass for the last half of the show... yesss.... it all comes to plan now.... bwahahahahaaaaa!*)








(*_*a special thanks to duchieman for the kick in the bum to do it before it's too late. You 'da man!*_)
(***and a big thanks to my wife, who can't stand Rush but bugs me year after year to go see them in concert. You 'da woman!*)


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone - I'm Peaceloveandpaws.

Can I join??


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

peaceloveandpaws said:


> Hi everyone - I'm Peaceloveandpaws.
> 
> Can I join??


If you're burning around 600 you're more than welcome!
And nice job on the current grow, looks right on track for a healthy yield.
Peace!


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 11, 2011)

Yup - runnin a 600 watt Lumatek bulb and the phantom 600 watt electronic dimmable ballast. Look forward to hangin out - will keep you guys updated!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

It's usually a bit more active in here, the guys in Europe will be up shortly (well, those crazy early-risers will be, anyways), and lots of us nightowls in North America are in & out all night long, too.
Real clean grow tent, and really nice looking buds for 46 days of 12/12. 
I've blazed a few doobies while Mile High when I lived at 12th & S. Colorado Blvd, by the university hospital (wayyyy back in 1987).
Used to hang out & get high with a good buddy who lived near Federal & Alameda, too.
Oh, and blazed while 2 miles high when visiting a friend in Conifer.


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2011)

morning 6huners, what a nice day for a tickle. Going golf today and taking a mate whose never played lol I hope there's no one behind us lmao. Nice glass jig mate, they good for smoking kief and scissor hash lol. Peaceloveandpaws welcome from the over the pond lot>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> only uk exodus cheese but thats all i got at min


----------



## middle84 (May 11, 2011)

Pulled a g13 blueberry gum out my garden fro some darkness before the chop. I still have 2 8mile high from Mandala, 1 Jillybean and 1 Sharksbreath I'm watching the trichs as best I can. When looking at trichs do you look at the whole thing or just mainly the head?


----------



## duchieman (May 11, 2011)

Jig man, nice spoon and congrats on the win if I didn't say so already. 

pl&p, Welcome. Nice grow you have going there. Looking forward to chatting more. 

DOOOOOOBIE! As Geddy would probably say..."Fuckin Eh!" Rock on dude, I'm happy for ya. I'd start planning my snack pack now!

Speaking of snacks. I made a snack last night. 99% ISO. I dried it a bit more after this pic and it's as good as any oil I've ever had. No wait, I made it so it's BETTER! And, I still have more trim so, BOOOYAH!


Have a great day everyone and chat later.
Duchie

I think I'll go have some and listen to La Villa.


----------



## curious old fart (May 11, 2011)

dutchie

You're now an official oiler, welcome aboard.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 11, 2011)

Thanks cof, and thanks to everyone for the tips and all. In return I found this great vid to share that covers some science around it that other home made vids don't. One great tip, that I'm sure lots of you have heard but maybe never have been told why, is to cool your alcohol as much as possible before using it. I'll let the video explain.

[video=youtube;jd-CVPi9JZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd-CVPi9JZ8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 11, 2011)

Morning everyone and thanks for the warm welcome! 6 of my seedlings had broken soil this AM, so I know its going to be a good day. Starting my morning out w some panama punch from a local dispensary. Enjoy


----------



## bajafox (May 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Speaking of snacks. I made a snack last night. 99% ISO. I dried it a bit more after this pic and it's as good as any oil I've ever had. No wait, I made it so it's BETTER! And, I still have more trim so, BOOOYAH!
> View attachment 1594435
> 
> Have a great day everyone and chat later.
> Duchie


Nice oil Duchie, how much trim did you use and how much was your return?


----------



## duchieman (May 11, 2011)

Thanks baja. Not sure precisely, but I had a freezerbag that weighed almost 9oz wet. I dried it about 80% and used about half. As far as return, I figure I could fill maybe 2 grammer viles. My scale is only accurate to a gram so I couldn't say for sure. From now on I am taking cofs advice and drying before freezing. Mainly because I think it will dissipate the chlorophyll much better and make a better product.


bajafox said:


> Nice oil Duchie, how much trim did you use and how much was your return?


----------



## bajafox (May 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks baja. Not sure precisely, but I had a freezerbag that weighed almost 9oz wet. I dried it about 80% and used about half. As far as return, I figure I could fill maybe 2 grammer viles. My scale is only accurate to a gram so I couldn't say for sure. From now on I am taking cofs advice and drying before freezing. Mainly because I think it will dissipate the chlorophyll much better and make a better product.


Damn, that's a heavy bag of trimmings. So you figured you got around 2 grams for 4 ounces of clippings or so? Just trying to get a rough estimate because I'm starting to get into concentrates and I'm trying to find the easiest way to make hash, oil, wax, etc. with decent returns... I don't really use much, a half gram of fullmelt and an 8th of mids will last my wife and I at least a week, depending on who visits, lol

That looks tasty as hell! I also want to get a special piece for smoking oils


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> DOOOOOOBIE! As Geddy would probably say..."Fuckin Eh!" Rock on dude, I'm happy for ya. I'd start planning my snack pack now!
> 
> View attachment 1594435
> 
> ...


Oh, I have my doobie-snacks already thought out!
My wife, who doesn't smoke, said I have to make sure to bring a few doobies.
I have a buddy who is using his cannabutter for chocolatechip cookies, too. 
Now, all I have to do is make sure my fingers are in shape so I can leap on stage to save the day after Geddy has his unfortunate finger "accident". 

*edit: by all accounts, my buddies cookies pretty much wipe you out for 4 to 6 hours, so I probably will only bring a quarter of one to enjoy at the halfway point of the show


----------



## duchieman (May 11, 2011)

You know, your story isn't so far fetched. It reminds me of an incident in Red Deer when Motley Crue was scheduled to play. Tommy Lee had some sort of injury keeping him from playing so they got a hold of the radio station in Calgary and ended up lining up the drummer from the local M.C tribute band. The guy jumped at the opportunity and drove the hour and a bit up the road, did a quick rehearsal and rundown of the show and there he was filling Tommy Lees shoes for the night. True story man. Can you imagine?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> You know, your story isn't so far fetched. It reminds me of an incident in Red Deer when Motley Crue was scheduled to play. Tommy Lee had some sort of injury keeping him from playing so they got a hold of the radio station in Calgary and ended up lining up the drummer from the local M.C tribute band. The guy jumped at the opportunity and drove the hour and a bit up the road, did a quick rehearsal and rundown of the show and there he was filling Tommy Lees shoes for the night. True story man. Can you imagine?


Well, I have 48 days to get my shit together then! 
I wonder just how many people in the audience, at any given Rush concert, can actually play most of their songs? 
There's a lot of us closet rockers out blending in with normal society, pretending to care about the merits of a Swingline stapler vs. that of a Boston stapler, keeping our hair short lest our freak-flag be unfurled and get caught up in the rusted Monkeywerx of this soul-leaching Life of empty, lonely pathos, gnawed upon to the core by the thin veneer of civility we plaster ourselves with so we don't stand out, but all the while, deep inside, hidden away beneath the muck & mire of Everyday Life, how many Rock-Gods-Yet-To-Be are silently slashing air guitars, pounding primal animal skins in rythmic syncopation, or groovin' out bass lines while Rockin' In The Free World of our minds!?!?
Millions, I tell you! Millions!!!
God forbid something bad should happen to our musical idols BUT, should the need arise, THAT is why we do what we do: for that one in a billion chance to save the day!!! 
The show must go on!
Oh man, I'm so baked..... w... wh...where's my bong?
Alright... who's got my lighter? Come on... stop fucking around.... who's got it? It's blue. Seriously. What?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> You know, your story isn't so far fetched. It reminds me of an incident in Red Deer when Motley Crue was scheduled to play. Tommy Lee had some sort of injury keeping him from playing so they got a hold of the radio station in Calgary and ended up lining up the drummer from the local M.C tribute band. The guy jumped at the opportunity and drove the hour and a bit up the road, did a quick rehearsal and rundown of the show and there he was filling Tommy Lees shoes for the night. True story man. Can you imagine?


You mean this guy?
[video=youtube;s-6pcNlarto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-6pcNlarto[/video]

[video=youtube;JWjTqHhOqe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWjTqHhOqe8[/video]

Shoot, what I would give to play "The Camera Eye" with the boys.... (just the bass, wouldn't have a clue on how to use the rest of his set up)

And Red Deer!? I've been through Red Deer quite a few times while traveling the Alcan, even had to stop in at the Canadian Tire there to get oil for "The Green Latrine" (my old Forest Green 1967 Chevy truck with a 250cu.in. greasy-6 that had a proclivity for spewing out every drop of oil from the engine out between the cylinder head and valve cover gasket if I pushed the beast past 60 miles an hour). Awesome that a big city like Calgary had such a ready pool of talent to draw from on such short notice.


----------



## duchieman (May 11, 2011)

See. I no joke! Wouldn't that be a kick?! And I am one of those closet Rock stars and your dream and it's odds sure beat a lottery ticket. Me, it would have to be The Trees, about 15 minutes after hauling a big bowl, just to let the groove settle in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> See. I no joke! Wouldn't that be a kick?! And I am one of those closet Rock stars and your dream and it's odds sure beat a lottery ticket. Me, it would have to be The Trees, about 15 minutes after hauling a big bowl, just to let the groove settle in.


Before we hijack the thread again and re-name it "Slappa Da Bass, Mon!" again, here are the medicinally-enhanced cookies I wrote about earlier.
A buddy and his wife are going to see if the local dispensaries would be into carrying them.
Supposed to taste just like tollhouse cookies, but will mess you up for 4 to 6 hours. I'll be getting a sample cookie this coming Saturday for my first try at an edible.
If it pleases me thusly, I shall set about to devoting my trimmings & sugar leaves to being rendered out into cannabutter for similar baking projects at home.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2011)

Wassup 600, Quick question. i know we all grow with 600+, but im sure some of us use cfl's for veg. anybody know how many watts of cfl i need to keep my cab happy and green. i guess im just asking how many you use. im re-doing my veg cab so i need ideas.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup 600, Quick question. i know we all grow with 600+, but im sure some of us use cfl's for veg. anybody know how many watts of cfl i need to keep my cab happy and green. i guess im just asking how many you use. im re-doing my veg cab so i need ideas.


Depends how many plants and how large your space is. I like to fill the ceiling with t5's in my cabs and they like it alOt. Not nearly as fast as MH but its cooler and they work well. I use the Sunleaves Pioneer VIII for one cab and a Pioneer IV for my germ and seedling cab.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup 600, Quick question. i know we all grow with 600+, but im sure some of us use cfl's for veg. anybody know how many watts of cfl i need to keep my cab happy and green. i guess im just asking how many you use. im re-doing my veg cab so i need ideas.


Hmmm... prepare for as many answers as people answering... 
I clone & veg under 160watts of "mixed spectrum" 48" T-12 lighting. 
Honestly haven't noticed any reduction in plant development. I have a six-fixture array of 480watts of the mixed spectrum lights, but only keep 2 fixtures burning (4 bulbs @ 40w each).
Oh, that is for up to 4 plants in 3-gallon pots, clones & seedlings I've had about 16 in cups & smaller pots.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2011)

Thanks you 2. i think my closet i may use is 2 x 4 and i was planning on using 6x24w cfls but i am not sure if that will be enough. i hate after vegging under mh to have to go back to cfl. vegging under mh's is so fast. do you think it would make more sence to use floro tubes instead?


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thanks you 2. i think my closet i may use is 2 x 4 and i was planning on using 6x24w cfls but i am not sure if that will be enough. i hate after vegging under mh to have to go back to cfl. vegging under mh's is so fast. do you think it would make more sence to use floro tubes instead?


i find that the sunblaze 28(t-5's)work wonders for vegging.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2011)

CFL vs. tube FL is a good one.
With the CFL bulbs you can put them where ever you want near your plants and also allow you to get decent penetration of light into the sides of the plants.
Adjusting 48" tube fixtures can be a pain for fast growing plants during veg.
I think I'd stick with CFL's. It's also cheaper to get it set up.

*edit: *quote: genuity: i find that the sunblaze 28(t-5's)work wonders for vegging.*

Yeah, those would be ideal. What are those 24" or 18"? Either way, I wish I had gone for 24" tubes rather than 48" tubes.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (May 11, 2011)

hey 600, on topic today: i use a 600w eye hps and i had my first one for 1 year of continous use and bought a replacement just cuz i heard someone say change 6 months. well i plugged the new bulb into my other 600 hood to see if i could spot a difference. there was none. i dont have any light meters or nothing. just my opinion.

and the real reason im here. i have failed so many times making extracts that i almost gave up. then it all clicked in my head while watching these rednecks on youtube make oil. if thc needs to be treated with kid hands while extracting and cooking and whatnot. so i thought "chocolate!"
i used a double broiler kinda, and iso alcohol. here a pic of my first run


No green tint at all and no plant smell. my second run is a different story. i let the buds soak the entire time i was batching the first. it was very green colored and had the distinct chlorphyl smell thruought the cook. on another note my kandy kush is cured and smoking. it is a little rough but has a flavor and smell that everyone comments on. dense buds that grew like little crowns on the top of each bud. pretty awesome. o, back to the oil, here are some pictures of everything.
Happy 600!


----------



## bajafox (May 11, 2011)

Hey 600ers, was wondering if anyone here has grown Casey Jones before? How much does she stretch during flower? I have one that's been vegging for 8 weeks. A while ago I picked up 2 clones from the dispensary, they couldn't have been much older than 2 or 3 weeks so I'm guessing mine is closer to 9 or 10 weeks. 

Anyway, mine will be going into flower later this month and I was wondering if I should put her into a 3 gallon Geo pot for flowering or 5 gallon? I want to keep it around 4 - 5 feet tall max. My tallest one is 17" tall, no super cropping, lst or topping since I picked her up, the other one I super cropped to turn into a mother and she's about 14" tall. Their first 2 cuttings rooted successfully so it's time to flower one of these bitches. 

From left to right, Casey Jones #2, Casey Jones #1, Chewy


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup 600, Quick question. i know we all grow with 600+, but im sure some of us use cfl's for veg. anybody know how many watts of cfl i need to keep my cab happy and green. i guess im just asking how many you use. im re-doing my veg cab so i need ideas.


 I use 9 bulbs for about 200 W of power in a 2ft X 2ft x 3 ft box.


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2011)

Hey 600 
Im making some iso oil and am wondering how long you peeps soak it? I was thinking 24hrs for 2 runs, but is it true the longer you soak the better it will be? 
Sorry I havent had time to read through yet, been busy 
I'll be on later.


----------



## ataxia (May 11, 2011)

I need some advice from the 600 ..... I recently switched up my flowering room from my 2x4x5 tent..
this ...
 

To this with the open cooltube. My temps are great ...my one problem is that open end.... do i throw nylons over it to protect it from dust ...it's being exhaused by a 6 inch inline 
any suggestions???? I threw this shit together with no plan really.
help or comments are appreciated.

The upside is i can space my plants apart more for better light penetration.


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2011)

I think it depends on how easy it is to clean the inside of the cooltube. If it's not easy I would cover it to keep the dust out. If it's easy I would leave it open for the extra airflow and then take the bulb out once a week or so to clean the inside of the cool tube. It just needs a little wipe off is all.


----------



## curious old fart (May 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600
> Im making some iso oil and am wondering how long you peeps soak it? I was thinking 24hrs for 2 runs, but is it true the longer you soak the better it will be?
> Sorry I havent had time to read through yet, been busy
> I'll be on later.


I recommend at least a three day soak. I did the shake and wash and what it yielded was hash and left a lot of trich's on the trim.

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

Northern Skunk day 39













Re-arranged the flower room today, down to one light till i can get the new one.


----------



## bekindbud (May 11, 2011)

Did you re-arrange your flowering room?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Did you re-arrange your flowering room?


yessir, thats what i said  I took the cool tube out, and the MH bulb.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2011)

Damn that MTF is some good shizznitical stuffage...
I felt a need to use my little notepad in the "My Rollitup" section of my profile...
So many buds... so little time...

...*The Stoned Blogger's Creed*...

"_This is my notepad. 
There are many like it, but this one is mine. 
My notepad is my best friend. 
It is my life. 
I must master it as I must master my life. 
My notepad, without me, is useless.
Without my notepad, I am useless. 
I must fill my notepad with truth. 
I must write more legibly than my enemy who is trying to libel me. 
I must biograph him before he biographs me. 
I will...
My notepad and myself know that what counts in this war is not the words we write, the noise of our keyboard, nor the bodacious bong rips that we take. 
We know that it is the truth that counts. 
We will be truthful...
My notepad is human, even as I, because it is my life. 
Thus, I will learn it as a brother.
I will learn its weaknesses, its strengths, its paragraphs, its sentences, its fonts and their sizes. 
I will ever guard it against the ravages of lies and half-truths as I will ever guard my legs, my arms, my eyes and my heart against damage.
I will keep my notepad clean and ready. 
We will become part of each other. 
We will...
Before God, I swear this creed. 
My notepad and myself are the defenders of my profundity. 
We are the masters of our enemy. We are the saviors of my life. 
So be it, until victory is rollitup's and there is no enemy, but peace!_"


----------



## ataxia (May 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think it depends on how easy it is to clean the inside of the cooltube. If it's not easy I would cover it to keep the dust out. If it's easy I would leave it open for the extra airflow and then take the bulb out once a week or so to clean the inside of the cool tube. It just needs a little wipe off is all.


thanks alot my man! .... I think i'll just take your advice and keep it open. The extra airflow is keeping my temps perfect. i can keep the tube 4 inches away from my tops with no issues ......yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

sup 600! afternoon porn?





purp 




random bud 
inside the tent




left




right[/QUOTE]


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

Good looking garden, but it's morning on this side of the world.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

hahah damn i should have posted the pics upside down!

thanks man!


----------



## duchieman (May 12, 2011)

Good morning men. Beautiful girls Don. I'm waiting for this Cheeseberry Haze to dry and I chopped my other Extrema yesterday. The smells and tastes are pretty intense from these two. The Cheeseberry Haze is heavy coffee smelling with a nice sweet berry. The Extrema is very different from her sister with a large single cola (well it would have if I didn't top it) that has that sour nutty smell that I've smelled on others with the same structure. Her sister was branchy with small dense nuggets and very berry smelling. I booted my White Widow reveg out of the cabinet and replaced her with this Extrema. Not that the Widow was bad, because she was great, but someone had to go.

So here's some morning/afternoon delight. 




Cheers. 
Duchie


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2011)

Looking good donny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

cheers westy n duchie! 

duchie that looks like some funk! hard trim?


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

Dutchie

Good looking harvest. Now kick back, put on some Rush and enjoy a bowl.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning men. Beautiful girls Don. I'm waiting for this Cheeseberry Haze to dry and I chopped my other Extrema yesterday. The smells and tastes are pretty intense from these two. The Cheeseberry Haze is heavy coffee smelling with a nice sweet berry. The Extrema is very different from her sister with a large single cola (well it would have if I didn't top it) that has that sour nutty smell that I've smelled on others with the same structure. Her sister was branchy with small dense nuggets and very berry smelling. I booted my White Widow reveg out of the cabinet and replaced her with this Extrema. Not that the Widow was bad, because she was great, but someone had to go.
> 
> So here's some morning/afternoon delight.
> 
> ...


The gloves remind me of a dispensary down here that had a gimmick going, they claimed that the bud they were selling had NEVER been touched by human hands, like coins from the US mint. WTF...


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The gloves remind me of a dispensary down here that had a gimmick going, they claimed that the bud they were selling had NEVER been touched by human hands, like coins from the US mint. WTF...


lol... yeah right.

Nice buds duchie. Don, you too.

Where the hell is DST?


----------



## bajafox (May 12, 2011)

@Mr.West

Thanks for the tip, I think I'm gonna go 5 gallon Geo Pots and let them do their thing


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> lol... yeah right.
> 
> Where the hell is DST?


I have been wondering this myself.
Hope he's just gone walk about for a bit. 
I disappeared for a little over a week while I sorted out my computer's hard drive failure and got it back up & running and online. I tried using my wife's laptop, but my fingers don't work well with those damned touchpads on laptops, so was only popping in here to read what messages I could.
Anyways, hope he just got busy.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 12, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning men. Beautiful girls Don. I'm waiting for this Cheeseberry Haze to dry and I chopped my other Extrema yesterday. The smells and tastes are pretty intense from these two. The Cheeseberry Haze is heavy coffee smelling with a nice sweet berry. The Extrema is very different from her sister with a large single cola (well it would have if I didn't top it) that has that sour nutty smell that I've smelled on others with the same structure. Her sister was branchy with small dense nuggets and very berry smelling. I booted my White Widow reveg out of the cabinet and replaced her with this Extrema. Not that the Widow was bad, because she was great, but someone had to go.
> 
> So here's some morning/afternoon delight.
> 
> ...


Very well done Duch what do you think you will get off the cheeseberry haze? and how long did you let yours go?


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

I think our fearless leader is trying to bicycle across Germany with his in-laws. He's a braver man the me.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I think our fearless leader is trying to bicycle across Germany with his in-laws. He's a braver man the me.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah, I s'pose enduring ungodly amounts of phsical & mental torture like that qualifies as "busy", on top of bicycling across an entire country *ba-dump-bump* !!
Just kidding! 
In-laws: you gotta love them!

*edit:
my 420th post!!






**edit redux:
hot chix singing soulful lix...

[video=youtube;wjfc92xm7RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfc92xm7RE[/video]


----------



## duchieman (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers westy n duchie!
> 
> duchie that looks like some funk! hard trim?


 It wasn't too bad. Typical for that lighter type of bud. but at least the trim is covered with goodness. I'll get it one way or another. 




billcollector99 said:


> The gloves remind me of a dispensary down here that had a gimmick going, they claimed that the bud they were selling had NEVER been touched by human hands, like coins from the US mint. WTF...


I recommend a box for trimming anyway. So much easier to deal with and I don't even think the trichs stick to them much either. I only where one on the hand I'm holding it with anyway. 



jigfresh said:


> lol... yeah right.
> 
> Nice buds duchie. Don, you too.
> 
> Where the hell is DST?


Thanks jig!



stinkbudd1 said:


> Very well done Duch what do you think you will get off the cheeseberry haze? and how long did you let yours go?


Hey budd, I'm not one for monitoring too much but I weighed 50g wet, plus another 15 maybe for what I took early, but the buds are tight little nuggets with big calyxes, almost raspberry like, and the bud moisture doesn't seem that high. Based on that, I figure I'll lose 50-60% tops leaving about an ounce. I am revegging her for a few cuts to use in a smaller but more pots run. She's real nice budd, you're gonna like her. I'm looking forward to the other one I have finishing in the next week or so, she's a little different than this one. Oh yeah, I cut her at day 78ish, but she only vegged for 7 days, another reason for the smaller yield I'm sure, so 85 in all.




curious old fart said:


> Dutchie
> 
> Good looking harvest. Now kick back, put on some Rush and enjoy a bowl.


And thanks to you cof for turning me on to these. The day was a little too nice today and I was feeling a bit funky so I decided on this. R.I.P Bob.

[video=youtube;CW2EZ0Fvdpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW2EZ0Fvdpc[/video]
[video=youtube;bg0H8qRLPbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg0H8qRLPbw[/video]

Duchie


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

Props duchie... I never knew Robert Palmer made cool music. I really digged the sailing shoes song. Quite a departure from the stuff I know from him. I love finding cool 'new' music. Good day!


----------



## duchieman (May 12, 2011)

Glad you liked it jug. I think your thinking of his 80's and 90's stuff. I think many great artists got sucked into that era and were spoiled by it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Glad you liked it jug. I think your thinking of his 80's and 90's stuff. I think many great artists got sucked into that era and were spoiled by it.


Yes, and I agree. First bowl of the day for me coming up. I'm gonna be HIIIIIIIII----------

I'm saving my victory piece for the first hit of oil i'm making. I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.

..... and..... I don't think I ever told you guys I went to see Eric Clapton in concert back in March. Went with my mom. Was pretty epic. He sure does know how to play a guitar.

Lastly, fun club 600 bits. We all knew (or at least we mentioned it early on) that 'The 600 Club' is an established satanic and occult organization. But there's more 600 fun to be had. There's the 'Club 600 Entrepreneurship Award', as well as the salt lake city danceclub 'Studio 600', also the 'National 600 Bowling Club' which is an organization comprising members who have bowled a 3-game series of 600 or more in sanctioned competition. There's the 600 club of cars (being production cars that have 600+ horses). There's about 15 cars there from 8 manufacturers: Bentley, Bugatti, Chevy, Dodge, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maybach, and Mercedes. There's also a Fiat 600 Club that celebrates, you guessed it, the Fiat 600. A 600 club for coaches with 600 wins in the National Hockey League, only 8 guys in that one. Then there is the most exclusive of 600 clubs... the 600 home runs club. There are 7 american baseball players and 2 japanese in that one (Hank Aaron, Babe Ruth, Willie Mays, Ken Griffey Jr., Alex Rodriguez, Sammy Sosa, Barry Bonds, Sadaharu Oh, Katsuya Nomura), but in my eyes 2 of the americans don't belong. 

Anyways, hope you guys enjoyed that a little.

peace


----------



## bajafox (May 12, 2011)

Isn't there a NASCAR Coca Cola 600?


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

well if we are going to include events with 600 in the title I'm going to have to do more research, lol. And yeah, there is a coke 600. I'm pretty sure that's the one at Charlotte. I'm a bit of a race fan, however F1 is my favorite cup of tea. That and Camomile 

EDIT: Still haven't smoked that bowl... I gotta get to it. Maybe a joint?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> well if we are going to include events with 600 in the title I'm going to have to do more research, lol. And yeah, there is a coke 600. I'm pretty sure that's the one at Charlotte. I'm a bit of a race fan, however F1 is my favorite cup of tea. That and Camomile
> 
> EDIT: Still haven't smoked that bowl... I gotta get to it. Maybe a joint?


You've got about 1 minute to spark up! It's 4:19 ! ! !
Well... my clock is slow... or stoned


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

FUCK.... I'm gonna change some clocks around give myself some more time. Well actually, I am near the western end of my time zone, so I'm just going to further graduate the time zones... that makes it about 4:15 now. I got 5 minutes now. Thanks for the heads up doobie.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

Jigfresh
Very well done. I take it you dis-approve of streriods...lol...I agree.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> FUCK.... I'm gonna change some clocks around give myself some more time. Well actually, I am near the western end of my time zone, so I'm just going to further graduate the time zones... that makes it about 4:15 now. I got 5 minutes now. Thanks for the heads up doobie.


No worries!
My hands are nice & dirty right now after dissecting the rootballs from the four plants I chopped last week.
Used FFOF soil mixed with 40% perlite.
Yes, 40%.
Was having HUGE problems with the soil compacting too tightly somewhere during the vegging cycle so that water drainiange was nil and root growth was terrible.
Have been slowly adding more perlite throughout my grows, starting with no perlite, then incrementally adding perlite to get it up to where I am now, and finally feel good about what I saw when I tore open the root mass to see what was up.
Also seems to prevent FFOF from burning the little ones when using high perlite ratio. Have done from seed, and also 15 clones set straight into the soil with 100% success rate.
Provided real nice drainage from begining to end of grow, and had a very healthy rootsystem for being grown in a normal circular pot.
My next upgrade will be to a set of 1-gallon or 2-gallon air pots now that I'm reducing plant size and shortening the life cycle. Current grow is all in 1-gallon pots (regular pots) with the 60/40 mix if FFOF and perlite. Shooting for plants no taller than 24-inches with very little undergrowth.
Definitely needs more attention when it comes to the watering/feeding since it drains real fast now. Still holds moisture, but the roots are able to breathe like they need to now.

cool shtuff...

[video=youtube;qnDqAo6oFCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnDqAo6oFCI[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

Here's my joint. About .75 gram Sour Kush + a king size zig zag + little bit of index card + grinder + my old marlboro ashtray + the trusty bic + good, loud music + having the weekend alone + club 600 = A happy jig!



can you tell i'm a bit bored


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

My girls are flowering great!! Problem is it wont last, as days are getting really long!! I need to shorten their light hrs. 
They are outside in my shed with no roof. The shed is 10x10 approx.
I need a way to cover it for a few hrs at night. I wanna find the easiest and cheapest way to do it.
I will open it at 10 pm, and close it at 6:30 pm to ensure approx 12 hrs of light only.
Anyone with any ideas please dont be afraid to throw em out there!!


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

Black plastic.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My girls are flowering great!! Problem is it wont last, as days are getting really long!! I need to shorten their light hrs.
> They are outside in my shed with no roof. The shed is 10x10 approx.
> I need a way to cover it for a few hrs at night. I wanna find the easiest and cheapest way to do it.
> I will open it at 10 pm, and close it at 6:30 pm to ensure approx 12 hrs of light only.
> Anyone with any ideas please dont be afraid to throw em out there!!


1/4" birch plywood cut to sizes needed, mounted on hinges attached to a light frame? Use sliding latches to keep the panels in place. 
Tarp pulled over every night would look suspect unless you have a really private backyard.
Or a tarp stretched out on the inside of the shed so it wouldn't be obvious on the outside?


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

I have a tarp, but it is the cheap (not really $25) blue plastic type. It lets light through.
I thought about the wood with hinges, and dont know how to implement it. the roof is 8ft high in the middle high for me to reach. I dont care if ppl see me do it as I am legal to grow. Dont want thieves though at the same time.

Maybe if I could makes some type of track to slide the wood and attach a rope to pull it??


----------



## Dezracer (May 12, 2011)

ataxia said:


> I need some advice from the 600 ..... I recently switched up my flowering room from my 2x4x5 tent..
> this ...
> View attachment 1595518View attachment 1595517
> 
> ...


I leave mine open and just clean them once a week since it's easy to get in there.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

bass- look for some panda film at a hydro shop. easy to work with and can just apply it black down with the white side reflecting light. you can attach it to one side and then put velcro across the other side to seal it off when you need it covered and then roll it up during the time you want, using a string or something to tie it off.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

I was thinking about panda too as I have some already. Problem is that them metal top of the shed is a lil jagged. I will have to cover all the metal ass not to tear the cloth when pulling it over 2x a day.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

You can use pvc pipe to cover the jagged edge and act as a smooth surface to stretch the panda film.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I was thinking about panda too as I have some already. Problem is that them metal top of the shed is a lil jagged. I will have to cover all the metal ass not to tear the cloth when pulling it over 2x a day.


either what COF said or a good power sander will do the job.


----------



## duchieman (May 12, 2011)

Or you can use the good old Canadian method and use duct tape. 

[video=youtube;1BSDZJSKiVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BSDZJSKiVI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

I found a 10x20' piece of panda film. I am gonna work on how to use it easily without tearing it or making myself mad.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

panda film seems like its pretty thick to me and fairly hard to tear but seems like if you work with what you got right you can have two pieces in case one gets ripped.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

I think I am gonna use some plywood in strips and make a frame, and 3-4 supporting rows. That way the film wont fall in or sag and suck up and down. I can staple the velcro to the wood and staple it to the panda too. Wont take much velcro I think maybe 3-4" every bemd and one between bends should do it.
I wish I could afford one of those motorized retractable awnings....lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> panda film seems like its pretty thick to me and fairly hard to tear but seems like if you work with what you got right you can have two pieces in case one gets ripped.


 yeah it isnt too weak like I remembered it to be. A spare is always nice.



On a separate topic, is it normal for the leaves that are not around the bud colas to yellow and fall off during flowering?
I know I sound dumb, but this is my 2nd grow and dont know much yet.
I will take a pic in a few minutes to show.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

10 min ago 










this is a few weeks ago


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

seems like its using up its nitrogen and maybe you have dropped this from your feedings since they have hit flower. may want to give them a dosage and see if that helps, though they may be past recovering. i always thought that the fan leaves should always start yellowing since it is them using there last stored sugars and such but some growers successfully keep all green till the harvest date, Genuity!!!

it would also be pretty hard to get the velcro to line up right every time you go up there unless you can crawl on top, plus it would take some time every day to get it on. thats why i suggested just doing it on the one side.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> seems like its using up its nitrogen and maybe you have dropped this from your feedings since they have hit flower. may want to give them a dosage and see if that helps, though they may be past recovering. i always thought that the fan leaves should always start yellowing since it is them using there last stored sugars and such but some growers successfully keep all green till the harvest date, Genuity!!!
> 
> it would also be pretty hard to get the velcro to line up right every time you go up there unless you can crawl on top, plus it would take some time every day to get it on. thats why i suggested just doing it on the one side.


You think I should only velcro one side?
I was thinking about having it always installed over 1/4 of the roof to have a good starting point. That way no re-alignment would be necessary.

When they went into flowering I started using dynagro bloom instead of a grow formula. Maybe I should use the grow every other watering?

I re-potted the afgoo the 2nd pic today, as she was root bound. idk it being root bound will cause yellowing?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> You think I should only velcro one side?
> I was thinking about having it always installed over 1/4 of the roof to have a good starting point. That way no re-alignment would be necessary.
> 
> When they went into flowering I started using dynagro bloom instead of a grow formula. Maybe I should use the grow every other watering?


if its cut to the right size it can be pulled fairly tight and shouldnt be affected by wind or other things. i just think that putting 2X4s up there and velcroing each one would be a lot of work, plus each plank to attach the velcro too each day would suck IMO. i dont think you need to do a quarter just make it large enough to cover the whole top and just roll it out when you need to cover it and then roll it up in the morning and tie it off on the side that it is permanently attached to. not sure if you need to do every other watering or just add a bit to your bloom to make sure they recieve some nitrogen.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

One thing to consider is rain. The covering needs to have the ability to shed water without caving in. I was thinking of using pvc as bows, similar to the conestoga wagons. It would give a smooth surface to slide your panda film.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

yep didnt think of that! good catch old fart!


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> if its cut to the right size it can be pulled fairly tight and shouldnt be affected by wind or other things. i just think that putting 2X4s up there and velcroing each one would be a lot of work, plus each plank to attach the velcro too each day would suck IMO. i dont think you need to do a quarter just make it large enough to cover the whole top and just roll it out when you need to cover it and then roll it up in the morning and tie it off on the side that it is permanently attached to. not sure if you need to do every other watering or just add a bit to your bloom to make sure they recieve some nitrogen.


 Is there a nitrogen only thing I can use?


curious old fart said:


> One thing to consider is rain. The covering needs to have the ability to shed water without caving in. I was thinking of using pvc as bows, similar to the conestoga wagons. It would give a smooth surface to slide your panda film.
> 
> 
> cof


I would have to see an example to understand I think....I just cant picture it for some reason.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

something like this, but on top of your shed.



i would say just mixing in some grow with your bloom. such as half a tsp.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

I've seen pics of the outdoor European growers and they use the plastic covered pvc bows to cover their plants. Bows are on the ground and you could do the same thing in a shed. Just tall enough to cover the tallest ones and put them in the middle at the highest point of the bow.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> something like this, but on top of your shed.
> 
> 
> 
> i would say just mixing in some grow with your bloom.


Good example, but on the ground for stability inside the shed.

 
cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 12, 2011)

They are getting very head heavy and frosty as all out doors i do think they will finish this off with a serious bang!!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> One thing to consider is rain. The covering needs to have the ability to shed water without caving in. I was thinking of using pvc as bows, similar to the conestoga wagons. It would give a smooth surface to slide your panda film.
> 
> 
> cof


The roof is a half octagon. any water would run off. The 4 sided roof is why I have trrouble with how to make a good cover. flat would be easy. prolly no rain coming soon here anyway though in Cali though.

Also the roof has metal cross members at every angle change


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2011)

Stinkbudd1, those look great!! What strain and how far along?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Stinkbudd1, those look great!! What strain and how far along?


These two are my Sannies Bluediesel they are two different phenos one has purple hues in deep and the other has a more diesel look so far but they are trying to finish real strong one thing that is funny for the first time i stopped useing mollasses last week and at the time they were not frosty at all and had very lil smell but over the last 7-8 days they have impressed...Thanks for the props bro..


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> The roof is a half octagon. any water would run off. The 4 sided roof is why I have trrouble with how to make a good cover. flat would be easy. prolly no rain coming soon here anyway though in Cali though.
> 
> Also the roof has metal cross members at every angle change


 Better hold your tongue, you just Jinxed the rest of us


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> These two are my Sannies Bluediesel they are two different phenos one has purple hues in deep and the other has a more diesel look so far but they are trying to finish real strong one thing that is funny for the first time i stopped useing mollasses last week and at the time they were not frosty at all and had very lil smell but over the last 7-8 days they have impressed...Thanks for the props bro..


 I dont know what a diesel type looks like, but they look tasty 4 sho!


billcollector99 said:


> Better hold your tongue, you just Jinxed the rest of us


They cant seem to forecast 4 shit lately. Anyway rain isnt a bad thing is it? I troed so hard to cover my girls last rain a while back and gave up. The rain didnt bother them though after all.


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2011)

The only problem with rain is mold. I live in the southeast with high humidity and mold damages the crops as bad as deer. I know the Northern Cal growers use visquine(sp) to protect against rain.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 13, 2011)

Hey bassman, if I understand right, you have a barn shaped roof. Maybe you should try a tarp system like a grain trailer uses. Fasten your panda sheet, or whatever, to the whole roofline so it covers the whole length of the roof. On the other end of your panda sheet (the bottom) you fasten a tube of some sort, preferably with some weight to it to keep the tarp taunt. Then you just roll up, and roll down.







Here's a vid that show's an automatic but it give an idea of how it works. 3:00 shows top view and 4:45 show the tarp in action.
[video=youtube;-4fi7zSW02U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4fi7zSW02U[/video]

Hope that helps.


----------



## 3eyes (May 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The only problem with rain is mold.  I live in the southeast with high humidity and mold damages the crops as bad as deer.  I know the Northern Cal growers use visquine(sp) to protect against rain.
> 
> 
> cof


The other problem with rain is it breaks the trichs from the buds that's why i don't attempt growing outside over here because it's always pissing down.


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2011)

The weight of the water from the rain will break branches and even stalks.
When it gets close to harvest, rain is not your friend.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 13, 2011)

Hahaha that would be a killer grow spot in that trailer  

Hey everybody your invited to my new outdoor thread. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/431172-a2ls-2011-mega-patch.html

Come by and check it out  1BMM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2011)

Starting to get full in my flower shed


----------



## dr green dre (May 13, 2011)

quick cut an paste

Up and running again.. 
I'm now working in a Green Room Tent ,they 're a lot stronger than DR tents that i ve used before cause there corners are clamps made out of metal which is good but takes alot longer as all clamps need to be done with a allen key. 
The setup goes like this:

GR240 x 240 x 200
4 x 600 hps -sunmaster 
1 x 125 cfl red -1 x 125 cfl blue
10" carbon filter - 10" rvk fan - Accoustic ducting
8" Rvk fan - Accoustic ducting ( not up yet)
4 x 113 ltr tubs 4 x 90ltr tubs
10 way air pump and stones

Im going for a 4 week veg this time around and im going to try out a few different things in some of the pots ,different combos and stuff. Im going to try the whole vitalink range in some and the Bcuzz stuff others , this anit going to be not "lab test " . No aims or goals so just watch and enjoy!
Strains are Dogs ,Cheese ,Ex cheese, Haze and the Ak 747(renamed) in various locations ,cuts aint looking the best but they're alive.. Ive added 2 cfls to the room a red and blue for some differnt spectrum, i wanted the 250s but they werent in the shop.

I pulled one of the cuts out of the sacks on accident  i popped it back in the clay balls as theres still a few roots still on it . Im not sure whats strain it was as cant find my label for it.I just hope it aint the one of the dogs.

I highly recomend the dogs , it needs a higher rating than i gave it before as the cured bud smokes and smells a whole lot stronger.Id give it a *9/10* now , this is definatley a keeper .
Maybe a 10 when it gets the proper time.. 

*Dst* Id buy those beans as soon as they're ready... my DPQs may have died my fault still but ive got a few more beans to pop..

Heres a few pics :
View attachment 1596971View attachment 1596972View attachment 1596973View attachment 1596975View attachment 1596976View attachment 1596978View attachment 1596981View attachment 1596982


Edit.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 13, 2011)

What's up 600!? Scored a new scope today and I'm diggin it! Takes pretty good shots but I think RIU reduces the res to 800 x 600. 

This is a celestron digital microscope model 44302-A from Amazon.com.

View attachment 1598011


----------



## BatCave (May 13, 2011)

NY Purple Diesel day 31 from the flip, 600w on a light mover in a 4x3x7.5


----------



## dr green dre (May 13, 2011)

BatCave said:


> NY Purple Diesel day 31 from the flip, 600w on a light mover in a 4x3x7.5
> 
> View attachment 1598052View attachment 1598056


Cool bat.. How did you fit a light mover in there? That NY Purp Diesel sound dank ive only smoke the NY Power D and its nice.. Them plants all the same?


----------



## BatCave (May 13, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Cool bat.. How did you fit a light mover in there? That NY Purp Diesel sound dank ive only smoke the NY Power D and its nice.. Them plants all the same?


Dr. Green,
I just screwed the rail (44") into a 46" 1x6 , drilled holes for the heavy duty nylon ties, and nylon tied it to the supports, works great and took about 10 minutes to install. Allows me to keep the cooltube at 8" and no dark or hot spots, light mover only moves a total 24'' (12" in either direction from center) with a 30 second pause at each end. Works great and was only $105 on eBay.

Plants are NY Purple Diesel, TNT Kush, and TGA 3rd Dimensions right now and all different ages.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2011)

Hey there peeps, just popping in to say Guten nacht fae Vienna Austria. What an interesting and wonderful country. Catch up with you soon 600, peace, DST


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

a few 12-12 from seed pics.......................


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey bassman, if I understand right, you have a barn shaped roof. Maybe you should try a tarp system like a grain trailer uses. Fasten your panda sheet, or whatever, to the whole roofline so it covers the whole length of the roof. On the other end of your panda sheet (the bottom) you fasten a tube of some sort, preferably with some weight to it to keep the tarp taunt. Then you just roll up, and roll down.
> View attachment 1597691
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx, that makes sense. I had no idea how the pipes would work before.


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2011)

Thanx everyone for the advice, I have the panda already, now just need pvc pipes. I think I will use 2 sizes one secured to the tarp. Other one inside with 90* bends with a few ft of pipe as handles to pull from and to be a weight and something to secure it down from.
If I get it sorted out and implemented I will take pics.

I will need to figure out a way to attack the tarp to the pipe end so it doesnt unroll off the tube all the way. Maybe some sort of glue along with duct tape....


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The only problem with rain is mold.  I live in the southeast with high humidity and mold damages the crops as bad as deer.  I know the Northern Cal growers use visquine(sp) to protect against rain.
> 
> 
> cof


 Best I can get from the net (visquine) is like panda film?


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Best I can get from the net (visquine) is like panda film?



It's a 2 mil opaque film that comes in all sizes. I usually pick up some from Lowe's.

Home Decor & Paint
Paint & Stain
Paint Preparation
Drop ClothspageName=CachedItemBreadcrumbDisplay; formattedTime=5/13/11 5:45:36 PM EDT; millis=1305323136411
Contractor's Choice 10' x 100' Clear 2Mil Painter Plastic
Image x 












*Contractor's Choice 10' x 100' Clear 2Mil Painter Plastic *

Item #: 16903 | Model #: RSCC210-100C 


Be the first to write a review! 

Share this product:
     






Navigation: Close




Store Detail



*Enter Your ZIP Code to View Real-Time Pricing and Availability for Your Local Store:*

ZIP Code: Find Store Find My ZIP 
pageName=CachedItemPrice:,:; formattedTime=5/13/11 5:45:36 PM EDT; millis=1305323136556


Description x 

Specifications x 

Reviews x 

Q&A x 


*Description*





10' x 100' Clear 2Mil Painter Plastic

1000 sq ft
2 Mil
Clear
Plastic Sheeting
from Lowes

 
cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2011)

thanx, so light gets in water dont cool.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (May 13, 2011)

Got a 600w ballast to replace my 400w one that needs to be fixed along   with some Ushio bulbs. The things are so fucking bright that i can   barely look at the whit flood tray without it leaving an afterimage on   my retina. Plants are loving it though.   I've got some lowlife great white   shark and hindu kush going right now. They are going to be laughably   small because a family member had to go to the hospital and as a result   they got heavily neglected during the late seedling and early  vegetative  stages (seems to be very important time for autoflowers imho).   

The kush is doing terrible but the GWS has taken the stress like a champ   in terms of trichome (sp?) production. I'm not wasting your/rit   bandwidth with pictures of the kush because 
A.) they are embarrassingly   small 
B.) Fuck it there is no B I just don't want to show off how bad I   fucked up this crop of kush.   

(sorry my camera is crap)
*400w*

*600w*

*Great White Shark*


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 13, 2011)

heres alittle 600 PRON!! copy and paste


----------



## vantheman169 (May 13, 2011)

Wow!  Nice macros!!! Beautiful plant!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 13, 2011)

What up 600 just want to wish you all a great weekend and say enjoy it to the fullest..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

How's it gang, Hope you'r all having a sweet week-end. Going to be bringing down my DPQ later today or tomorow, so ill get some Shot's of her and a nice frost DOG that's just "barking" lol Mad Frost    And the bubble/cheese/kush that's also going crazy! Glad i got that flowereing snip to finnally take and hopefully stop a re-veg on her. Looks like it would be a good cropper too.
I'll get the update done over the week-end. Ive got a couple night-shift's picking seed's out lol.

peace
cindy


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2011)

does anyone know what glue would would to bond panda film to pvc pipe?


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2011)

Sounds good cindy.  Billcollector packing the flower room, and the buds ain't even big yet.  Batcave checking in with some bomb looking NYPD (gotta love the accronym).  Del6666 with some serious looking 12/12 from seed plants.  One grow I'm going to try that sheit.  Forgetfulpenguin... I don't post my worst pics either.  I'll admit in text how bad I screwed up, but I really don't like showing people my mess', haha.

Stinkbudd and littlegrower killin it with the frosty-ness.

Bassman, I think GOOP might be a good solution.  Shit binds to just about anything.  Peeps at home depot or ace would know best (if you can get them to help you, lol).

Question for the 600.  Making butter today gonna make some brownies.  What kind of ratio should I use.  Would an ounce for 2 sticks of butter be overkill or about right?  Been a while since I made it.

EDIT:  Here's what I'm waking up the neighborhood with this fine saturday morning.  Sube las manos!

[youtube]f9aMmSzIHnI[/youtube]


----------



## fatality (May 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> does anyone know what glue would would to bond panda film to pvc pipe?


this is a long shot and after a couple tokes but why not try to bond it with pvc cement?   if you could hold it long enough for it to adhere i bet it would work good.....  or say fuck it and go with the skank brown gorilla glue possibly, aint that shit supposed to hold anything


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

Lol and Jig wit' the play by play!


----------



## Dezracer (May 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds good cindy. Billcollector packing the flower room, and the buds ain't even big yet. Batcave checking in with some bomb looking NYPD (gotta love the accronym). Del6666 with some serious looking 12/12 from seed plants. One grow I'm going to try that sheit. Forgetfulpenguin... I don't post my worst pics either. I'll admit in text how bad I screwed up, but I really don't like showing people my mess', haha.
> 
> Stinkbudd and littlegrower killin it with the frosty-ness.
> 
> ...


If you mean 1-2oz of trim, yes. I think the last couple of times I made it using trim I used about 1oz for 2 sticks of butter. I actually put in 2 1/2 sticks but after cooking and straining it comes out right around 2 sticks od cannabutter. I strain mine through cheesecloth and squeeze all of the butter I can out of it and still lose around a 1/2 stick but that leave just the right amount for 2 batches of cookies.


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2011)

you dez (or anyone) how long you let the butter cook? I have it in a crock pot on low. 2 hours or something. THe only time I ever made it I left the crockpot on high for like 10 hours... shit reduced a big country crock container to about 25% of it's original... was quite potent.


----------



## 3eyes (May 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> you dez (or anyone) how long you let the butter cook? I have it in a crock pot on low. 2 hours or something. THe only time I ever made it I left the crockpot on high for like 10 hours... shit reduced a big country crock container to about 25% of it's original... was quite potent.


Last time i made butter i chucked all my trim in with just over half a pound of butter and simmered for half hour and the cookies i made were proper 4-6 hour full on buzz, not sure the weight of the trim but there was a lot of sugar leaf in there, every other recipe i've seen says to simmer for anywhere between 2-6 hours hope that helps


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

my cookies sucked, twice. once i got no buzz, and then the next time i got a buzz but the butter was so nasty i just threw em out. cookies tasted like crap.


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2011)

The formula for cannabutter that I use is 1 cup of chopped trim to one pound of butter cooked in a crockpot on low for 2 to 4 hours.


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (May 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The formula for cannabutter that I use is 1 cup of chopped trim to one pound of butter cooked in a crockpot on low for 2 to 4 hours.
> 
> 
> cof


Nice, the butter doesn't burn?


----------



## gottit14 (May 14, 2011)

so glad they call this club 600


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice, the butter doesn't burn?


Not at all. You could cook it all night long on the low setting. I have a 2 pound batch cooking now.
before stirring

after

This has been cooking for 2 1/2 hours and I'll probably go 5.

 
cof


----------



## indecline (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my cookies sucked, twice. once i got no buzz, and then the next time i got a buzz but the butter was so nasty i just threw em out. cookies tasted like crap.


Ive made two batches and both had a horrible taste. the butter stunks too, i think the second batch i made was bad because the butter was about a month old.



jigfresh said:


> you dez (or anyone) how long you let the butter cook? I have it in a crock pot on low. 2 hours or something. THe only time I ever made it I left the crockpot on high for like 10 hours... shit reduced a big country crock container to about 25% of it's original... was quite potent.


I let mine cook for about 2 hours and there potent. anyone got any tips for cooking, which has the least taste/smell to it.... oil, butter? flour? alcohol?... etc... i would like to know how to make my brownies taste better.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 14, 2011)

i do lots of trim(dont weigh it) basically two big jars stuffed full and let sit on low for 12 hours. thats usually for 6 sticks of butter. completely green budder with hardly any of the heavy dark material that seperates at the bottom.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Not at all. You could cook it all night long on the low setting. I have a 2 pound batch cooking now.
> before stirringThis has been cooking for 2 1/2 hours and I'll probably go 5.
> 
> 
> cof


Awesome, then you just run through some cheese cloth and booya eh?


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Awesome, then you just run through some cheese cloth and booya eh?


I used a 150 micron screen and wrung it out hard where it currently resides in the refrigerator. I spilled some and sopped it up with a piece of bread...stout.
I'm looking at cookie and candy recipes that use lots of butter and are cooked at 350 degrees or less. so many choices...I'll post pics of the winner

 
cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2011)

12/12 from root  loving it  not bad trich production either.

popping in to show off my ladies ak coming down!












Bottom cola? lol















the main cola wet weighed 360 grams.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2011)

hot diggity dam whodat.......that thing is large.


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2011)

whodat

beautiful...and with a crop like that you have every right to blow your own horn.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (May 14, 2011)

I put my crock pot on high until the mixture starts to simmer and then turn it down to low. I let it simmer on low all day or as long as I can. I guess it's usually about 6-8 hours and then strain it through cheesecloth. Once all the trim is in the cheesecloth and there's nothing left in the crock pot, I squeeze the shit out of the cheesecloth (wear gloves as it get's F'ing hot) to get as much yummy butter out as possible. I let the liquid cool in the fridge to separate and then drain the shitty water out. That's it!


----------



## Dezracer (May 14, 2011)

@ Whodat - All you need to is to do is invite us all over, fire up that torch in the background and let us all have a few turns taking massive rips out of that horn, lol. It might give me a whole new respect for band class kids, hehe.

Killer looking stuff bru


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> @ Whodat - All you need to is to do is invite us all over, fire up that torch in the background and let us all have a few turns taking massive rips out of that horn, lol. It might give me a whole new respect for band class kids, hehe.
> 
> Killer looking stuff bru


One time, at Band Camp...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I put my crock pot on high until the mixture starts to simmer and then turn it down to low. I let it simmer on low all day or as long as I can. I guess it's usually about 6-8 hours and then strain it through cheesecloth. Once all the trim is in the cheesecloth and there's nothing left in the crock pot, I squeeze the shit out of the cheesecloth (wear gloves as it get's F'ing hot) to get as much yummy butter out as possible. I let the liquid cool in the fridge to separate and then drain the shitty water out. That's it!


Just as im looking about for a 101 on butter making, I hit the 600 Club and there it is 
Nice-one Dez.

cindy


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> 12/12 from root  loving it  not bad trich production either.
> 
> popping in to show off my ladies ak coming down!
> 
> ...


holy shit thats one fat ass plant what strain is that again?


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> hot diggity dam whodat.......that thing is large.





curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> beautiful...and with a crop like that you have every right to blow your own horn.
> 
> ...






Dezracer said:


> @ Whodat - All you need to is to do is invite us all over, fire up that torch in the background and let us all have a few turns taking massive rips out of that horn, lol. It might give me a whole new respect for band class kids, hehe.
> 
> Killer looking stuff bru


 Thank you all  first hydro run came out good... in goes my ?purp! 

and dez, Im gonna have to give it a proper dry in my new diy chamber then a little cure and we can bust out the torch 


DoobieBrother said:


> One time, at Band Camp...


 haha, startled my dog with that one lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Just as im looking about for a 101 on butter making, I hit the 600 Club and there it is
> Nice-one Dez.
> 
> cindy


 gotta love the 6 cindy 

I also use a crock pot to cook it over night on low. I just fit as much trim as the butter can stand then add a little more lol and top it all off with a few cups of water. The next day I stain and squeeze it like hell after a little cool down so I dont burn my hands again (good idea about the gloves Dez), then turn the heat up a little to steam off a good bit of water then let it settle in the fridge. Strong stuff... Im actually using 50% canna butter and 50% reg butter for the stuff I make now... I like to eat the treats allot but have made the mistake of getting way to high when I have sh!t to do lol So Im making my medables less potent so I can actually enjoy 3 cookies or brownies or fudge or whatever ... Still need to try your grain bars LG, I have leftover butter....

I made a bunch of iso oil this weekend  came out nice and tasty  Im loving bong rips of this stuff lol I should probably use a vape though ... it bubbles and melts real nice.... It also gets on everything real nice lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2011)

fatality said:


> this is a long shot and after a couple tokes but why not try to bond it with pvc cement? if you could hold it long enough for it to adhere i bet it would work good..... or say fuck it and go with the skank brown gorilla glue possibly, aint that shit supposed to hold anything


I already tried both of those and after 6 hrs it is still tacky. I am just gonna screw it together and tape over and under the screws I think


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2011)

I made some BHO today. Here's a cut and paste from the thread I learned how to do it. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html

I got my 1 oz glass extraction tube today as well. So I weighed out an oz of trim, only about half of it fit in the tube. I packed it kinda tight but not too tight. Anyways, I thought Benassi said half a bottle takes 30 seconds to spray out, so I used that and had a friend time me. We did 10 seconds on 20 seconds off 3 times. I was scared the thing was going to blow up so I left pressure release forever (even though I think it released after 2 or 3). I think the only way I messed up was I used 2 of the brown coffee filters and the metal filter that came with the tube. Not sure but it seems as if half my oil ended up stuck on the sides of the filters (if that makes sense).

The butane came out the bottom though and I scraped up some goodness. I did the vacuum which did a little, but with that I don't think I was getting it hot enough to release the gas. I pumped it up to -22 on the gauge. Smoked some and really liked it but could taste a hint of the tane left. I'm going to purge it more later. Pretty lazy as the oil hits, fresh brownies, super kief laced joint, and bong hits have taken their toll.

I haven't weighed it yet.

pics: Sour Kush sugar trim (sour d X sage X larry OG)

The supplies





New tube





Probably about 12-14 grams





Freshly scraped





Post 2 purges (but like I said before I don't think it did nearly what it should have on the purge)


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2011)

Wow it is actually raining after I said it wont rain here in Cali. My girls are going swimming!!


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 15, 2011)

The NYCD on the front right is on day 30. Front left is Ultra Sonja. Back 2 are NYCD's - all on day 49. Happy weekend! 
View attachment 1600839


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

big up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2011)

Hi there peeps!! Blue Cheese 8days of 12/12

*




**




**




**




**




**




*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

my bc isnt nearly that big, but its almost identical. ive had mine on 12/12 sexing for a few days now.


----------



## shrigpiece (May 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> 12/12 from root  loving it  not bad trich production either.
> 
> popping in to show off my ladies ak coming down!
> 
> ...


 Gonna bump this, awsome grow show whodat


----------



## Dropastone (May 15, 2011)

whodat, awesome harvest bro and I'm loving them big buds.

Pukka, those are some great looking ladies man.


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2011)

So here I am with a couple of pounds of cannabutter looking at cookbooks...and the first half pound wound up in some fudge that will hurt you, if licking the bowl and spoon clean is any indication. Some pics




and jig
I see your nascar annual and raise you an autographed Dale, Jr....don't make me get Sr. out.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 15, 2011)

how much butter goes into the fudge recipe?


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> how much butter goes into the fudge recipe?


1/2 pound of butter, 4 cups of sugar, a 12 oz can of evaporated milk, 8 oz's of marshmallow creme, 1 teaspoon of vanilla, 12 oz's of pecans and 12 oz's of milk chocolate cooked on the stove without baking.

 
cof


----------



## Dropastone (May 15, 2011)

Mmm that's looking awful tasty.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my bc isnt nearly that big, but its almost identical. ive had mine on 12/12 sexing for a few days now.


Cool is yours Bigb T??



Dropastone said:


> whodat, awesome harvest bro and I'm loving them big buds.
> 
> Pukka, those are some great looking ladies man.


Cheers mate!!



curious old fart said:


> So here I am with a couple of pounds of cannabutter looking at cookbooks...and the first half pound wound up in some fudge that will hurt you, if licking the bowl and spoon clean is any indication. Some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks real nice mate!!!, ................still gotta get round to makin some butter with my g13 trim got loads in my freezer!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 15, 2011)

Just showin some 600 love and some art


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2011)

Got paid a visit by the local sheriffs today 
I've seen them in my neighborhood a lot lately and was wondering what was up. They haven't been here for me but today I discovered why they have been hanging out. There's been some drama inside a neighbor's house lately that I wasn't aware of and now one of the people that lives there is missing I guess. 
Unfortunately for me one of the. Happened to have a nose for MJ and smelled it while passing my garage on his way. Two sheriffs came to my door asking if they could come inside to look around since one of them thought he smelled MJ while in front of my garage. I let them in, told them i had a small personal garden and showed them what i have here which isn't much. I showed them my documents and after talking to me for a bit, they left. 
I think it will be smart of me to shut it all down for a while now since they'll probably be watching me. I'm going to shut down the other spot too just in case they decide to stake me out or something. I doubt they will but you never know so I'll play it safe for a bit.


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Got paid a visit by the local sheriffs today
> I've seen them in my neighborhood a lot lately and was wondering what was up. They haven't been here for me but today I discovered why they have been hanging out. There's been some drama inside a neighbor's house lately that I wasn't aware of and now one of the people that lives there is missing I guess.
> Unfortunately for me one of the. Happened to have a nose for MJ and smelled it while passing my garage on his way. Two sheriffs came to my door asking if they could come inside to look around since one of them thought he smelled MJ while in front of my garage. I let them in, told them i had a small personal garden and showed them what i have here which isn't much. I showed them my documents and after talking to me for a bit, they left.
> I think it will be smart of me to shut it all down for a while now since they'll probably be watching me. I'm going to shut down the other spot too just in case they decide to stake me out or something. I doubt they will but you never know so I'll play it safe for a bit.


 
First bit of advice.
1. Don't let anyone from law enforcement in your house without a warrant.

Now, your legal and have nothing to worry about, don't be paranoid. If they went after every grow op in Cali the court system would not have the capacity for the real criminals. Also, due to budget cuts, unless you really piss them off, they won't mess with you. Have a few bowls and chill..."and this too shall pass."

 
cof


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2011)

I get what you're saying and this is the first time I've ever let the popo in. I just knew that I had nothing at my house to worry about. The other house is a different story so my first thought was ease their suspicions and they'll let me be. After they were here for a bit though i got the feeling they thought there was more than meets the eye here and didn't entirely believe me.

I'm not stressing over it but can't afford to be taking chances right now so I'll shut it down for a bit and fire it back up in a few months. I just started a new job that I'm confident is going to prove pretty lucrative so I should focus as much attention on it as possible anyway. Once I get into a groove with it and feel good about it I'll get my shit back up and rolling. It's all good..


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2011)

I picked myself up a 2003 CBR 954RR recently that is awesome! One owner bike with low miles and full service records  It was owned by an older guy who kept it bone stock. Didn't even remove the rear fender, LOL. That was the first thing to go, followed by installing flush mount turn signals and I have a slip on exhaust coming in the mail sometime this coming week, hehe. This thing looks brand new! No joke, there's not one scratch on it yet!

I've always liked the 929, 954 and RC51 bikes so I'm stoked to have found this one. I'll post up a pic when I get home later since I'm posting from my phone right now.


----------



## 600w85 (May 15, 2011)

So I lost 3 of my strawberry coughs, jokers. So I'm back up to 18/6 on my lights. I am planning on vegging out my lady SC for about a month (my autos will be cleared out by then) and then put her back into flower, hopefully filling up my while 4x4 tent. Need some advice on a couple things:

1. I'd like to trim off the stretch that happened in the couple days while she was in 12/12. Bad idea?

2. I was going to wait a week to "super crop" but need some more info from you guys. Can someone clarify how far down from the top I should use as the first site to do this? Shes been vegging for 8 weeks already so shes rather large. And then am I just squeezing every branch basically at the same vertical level I first establish with the first site?

Couple pics of my autos. range from chopping in 1-4 weeks depending on which plant.

Would really appreciate someone that knows whats up with this. thanks guys.


----------



## bajafox (May 15, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I get what you're saying and this is the first time I've ever let the popo in. I just knew that I had nothing at my house to worry about. The other house is a different story so my first thought was ease their suspicions and they'll let me be. After they were here for a bit though i got the feeling they thought there was more than meets the eye here and didn't entirely believe me.
> 
> I'm not stressing over it but can't afford to be taking chances right now so I'll shut it down for a bit and fire it back up in a few months. I just started a new job that I'm confident is going to prove pretty lucrative so I should focus as much attention on it as possible anyway. Once I get into a groove with it and feel good about it I'll get my shit back up and rolling. It's all good..


Smart play, I would do the exact same thing. I'm only growing to keep me occupied and not something I'm going to do long term. If I had my 2009 salary I wouldn't even be growing, I couldn't spend my money fast enough... No way I would grow, even legally, if I was making a comfortable living. 

BTW, I know someone who could put some of that equipment to good use in the meantime


----------



## dr green dre (May 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi there peeps!! Blue Cheese 8days of 12/12
> 
> *
> 
> ...





shrigpiece said:


> Gonna bump this, awsome grow show whodat


Cool.. 
Wow, whodat ..the BCheese is looking good how long they veg for? i vegged mine for 2 wks and they looked like that but that was Dwc. I still think mine werte fake not cheesey at all..

Whodat.. fu##ing wicked bro ..talk about blowing your own trumpet Nice bro real nice.. Is that one plant there? 
PM me your feed schedule .. Plz

Nice COF, iwas wondering how long you can leave the canna butter in the fridge?I have a mix with sugar in the fridge from dec, is it still good?


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2011)

dr green dre

I'm not sure. When butter goes bad it becomes rancid, which is an instantly recongnizable odor-it stinks. So as long as it smell okay it should be good to use.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

MY PRIZE CAME TODAY!!!!!!!! much love 600 thanks for the votes and thanks especially to COF for putting the prizes up off his own back! 












im off home to fire it up!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> dr green dre
> 
> I'm not sure. When butter goes bad it becomes rancid, which is an instantly recongnizable odor-it stinks. So as long as it smell okay it should be good to use.
> 
> ...


If you clarify the butter first it will keep longer, and taste better


----------



## Shwagbag (May 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you clarify the butter first it will keep longer, and taste better


I've scraped mold off from it and used it lol. Now I freeze it.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2011)

Clarifying is a good idea  it also gives the butter a higher smoke point


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 16, 2011)

Ello my 600 bru's You all once knew me as the badman, im rocking a new steeze these days 

This has absolutely nothing to do with 600 watt lights other than that the mothers of these ladies where grown under them. 

Heres a look at my guerilla patch and a fun little story to boot.
* Morning peeps, I am one sore son of a biscuit reporting in this fine Sunday. Got to take care of head real quick




















Much better hahaha. Alright so me and my crew descended on the patch early yesterday to plant the remainder of the clones that will be the last to go in here. Its was an utter mud hole from all the rain weve got in the last few days. Even with 4 wheel drive it was a bit sketchy just getting to the hiking point. 

On the first 2 planting sessions i used my quad to get the gear down to the valley floor but with it being a slippery mess that was not an option this time. My quad is also a loud mother fucker as its built up for MX racing and with as many yins in the ground as we have making all that noise for another 27 is not very wise. Don't need to be drawing unwanted attention to our area. 

But for shits and giggles here's a pic of my baby hehe. 


She gets the job done but a 4x4 would work much better for hauling gear. 

So to this point we had stock piled all the bags of manure and soil at the tip top of the hiking point, which is still a good 1/2 mile or better from the patch and the terrain is rough and challenging. I brought along a wheelbarrow to help speed things up as we still had a half pallet of manure and soil to haul in. 

My god what a job that was.




Fortunately one of my partners is a ninja with a wheelbarrow from all his years in the concrete trade. Lol I wish i had a video haha, it was so hilarious watching him run behind the wheelbarrow stacked full of shit down a rocky hillside spilling over and tumbling a few times doing cartwheels down the hill hahahaha. Needless to say we all took turns with the wheelbarrow and all 3 of us got our asses whooped by it.






We decided to break up the grunt work, the worst part of the poop haul was coming down the rock hillside which is no small hill. From there to the mid point of the valley and from there to the patch. It took us about 3-4 hours just to get all the poop to the pre-dug holes. 

We have the holes spread out in an effort to make things look as natural as possible. Most of what we already planted 40 or so plants are in the wide open direct sunlight which is the way to go if you can get away with it. Me and my boys have full permission to plant ganj in this valley from the land owner and he didnt seem to mind that we put them out in the open. However to many like that can be a recipe for disaster should the pork choppers fly over. So what we did is made mini patches of 10 plants per spot and in no pattern spaced them out over a wide Area. 

For these last 2 mini patches we went for a bit of cover from some standing dead trees and totally barricaded them in with dead fall and thorn bushes. 

Not all the mini patches are this well protected yet. Most have natural barriers already in place which im hoping will keep out the cattle that are going in here in the next few weeks. This particular mini patch is almost impossible for the deer to get into and so far i haven't seen a single hoof print in here. 

Deer are really no longer a concern though since discovering my stake trick. 

Very simple and very effective. Out of 66 hole weve lost only 1 and sadly it was my only Chemdawg Bio Diesel




was really looking forward seeing that one grow out. ??? But it may have been the Trainwreck ??? I cant recall but its one of the 2. 

Anyways these 4ft garden stakes are the key to keeping the plants in the ground. I may have explained the procedure already on here but what i do is shove the stake through the root ball as close to the stalk as possible and secure the clone to the stake with a bread tie. My hole are also wide and most of the animals that step into one back off when they get into the soft dirt. 

So my batteries went dead on me after only a few pics. Here is what we are planting in these 2 mini patches within the mega patch.

In here we have some Timewarp Pheno's 2,3, Which is the small and medium phenotype VS the TW Bertha that is the big momma with the large colas. And the remaining are all Grape Ape. 

Be right back!!!!! *​*




Attached Thumbnails* *  * 
*For some reason im having trouble pasting in my pics since i started using firefox???? Ill get to the bottom of it someday hahaha. 

So after getting all the soil and poop at there final destination it was time to twist up a DST style duchie before getting into the planting. 

Lazy ass stoners hahaha. 

After a nice joint of some bomb ass blueberry headband it was of to planting. 

In each whole we mixed 1 bag of composted manure, a half bag of MG soil to the native native soil. We where also able to further enrich the soil in each hole with some composted cow shit which is laying all over the valley floor and is from last year so it should really be a good source of nutrients organically. The Mg soil has slow release ferts in it aswell but we used that soil sparingly only to amend the native soil which in this patch was almost all sand. 

Mmmm poop hahahaha. Makes a good top dressing for the plants.

And just when i was going to go snap a few pics of the established plants in the various mini patches my freaking batteries petered out. So unfortunately i wont be able to show them off until mid next week. Those 40 have been in the ground now for a little over a week and are starting to take off like mad. 

One thing i forgot to mention, on the first watering after planting we feed a dose of super thrive diluted in fresh spring water and it seems to give the gals a boost and helps get them roots macking. I also use ST when taking clones and i have seen a huge improvement in root development. This stuff works my friends. 

That's all i got for now peeps. Ill still have another 35 plants in 3 gallon trash cans chilling outdoors that will be going in the dirty bottom patch in the next few weeks. Got to wait for the weeds to grow up and provide some cover before going to work in there. We also have another secret patch that will have another 30 on some land we where granted the ok to plant on. Those clones are still in dixie cups and are the latter batch of clones and have surpassed all in terms of growth and vigor already. They also where indoors up until a few days ago too so they didn't get the frost bite that some of these yins did. They did get tip burnt a bit but seem to be pulling through ok. 

Will update with pics as work progresses




A2L 

A few days old but what the hay hahaha  
*


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> MY PRIZE CAME TODAY!!!!!!!! much love 600 thanks for the votes and thanks especially to COF for putting the prizes up off his own back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's a nice one DGandT!
Looks like the background to an old Boris Vallejo painting.
Congrats, and well deserved!


----------



## medheadgrw (May 16, 2011)

Well boys, decided to do a lil update and show off my setup a bit. 

Last week I harvested from 2 of my tables (6 tables total, 1 for each light). Managed to pull in just over 37 oz dry from the 2 lights so basically just over 1 lb per light.

Next harvest will be ready June 14 and will be my first harvest with co2. Real excited to see the results of co2...new goal is 2.5lbs every three weeks (harvest 2 tables every 3 weeks)

On to the pics.

redid a few things in the room incase anyone wonders why there are pics of fans and such...fans used to be located inside the grow space.

All plants with buds on them are due to harvest June 14...the rest went to 12/12 yesterday


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2011)

hell yea medheadgrw,that room is lookin right on par.

stomper og-n-dog kush....6 days 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2011)

med head your room is looking oh so sweet  I bet you can already tell the difference from adding co2...  
props 

bill, nice shot bro, it belongs in a mag for real. 

pukka, your plants look as healthy as can be 

don, congrats partner! well deserved for sure  

gen, im guessing you've taken a liking to vertical lighting? plants look great bro.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2011)

a2l, who do you think you are barging in like this! lol Love the write up holms


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

damn medhead thats some op, i remember you putting that together months back. nice work man! 

cheers whodat! and you too  

just ordered my new bho tube!!!  cant wait


----------



## indecline (May 17, 2011)

guys i could do with some advice.

Im drawing out plans for my spare bathroom. (well the bath)
im going to cover it, use it as a rez. then build a tower of three shelves.
im going to use the flooded tube method. have the pipe snake down over 3 layers, 4 plants per layer, hopefully gravity will airate the water no?

its going to be scrog, and im going to use a home made LED pannels.

before i build it i would like to know your opinions on LED pannels, and how well it would perform in a pannel thats 4foot by 1.5 foot(for each level)

ive heard bad things but i need to try it to see for myself, it would save me a fortune and get rid of the heat right.

cheers.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2011)

whodat,that would be a big yeppers,this vert bulb growing is nice.


----------



## medheadgrw (May 17, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell yea medheadgrw,that room is lookin right on par.


Thanks. Next plan in the works is recurculating deep water culture OR flood tables so def more to come yet.



whodatnation said:


> med head your room is looking oh so sweet  I bet you can already tell the difference from adding co2...
> props


Thanks. Actually the co2 has not been in the whole round so really looking forward to the results of the babies I just put in to see the real difference.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn medhead thats some op, i remember you putting that together months back. nice work man!


Thanks man and you are right. This has def been some journey over the past 6 months. This whole op was just a pipe dream that ended up falling together nicely.

Edit: If any of you guys remember all those strains I got from the seed banks so far the Master Kush and White Widow have been the best (yield and quality)

Ones that have not made the cut are

Trinity (good yielder and quality but took too long to finish)

White Berry (good quality but very low yield)

O.G. Kush #18 (very good quality and decent yield but prone to deficiencies...trying this one again)

Big Bud (ended up being a male and haven't tried for females again yet)

Twilight (ended up tall and stringy...like twice height of other strains and far spaced nodes)

Plants I have in veg that haven't been tested yet...(results in a few months) Chocolate Chunk, Sensi Star, Smile, and Kush Berry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

falling together lmao you aint no noob medhead. thos ebuds gave you away haaha


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2011)

medheadgrw,is that "smile"autoflower?
its from kannabia seeds?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

genuity said:


> medheadgrw,is that "smile"autoflower?
> its from kannabia seeds?


mine sucked. never auto'd.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2011)

i think i do remember u growing it,i got one seed,i think ima put it in the back yard.


----------



## medheadgrw (May 17, 2011)

Kannabia have most of their seeds in "auto" and regular...I got 6 different regular ones as freebies...Smile actually looks like one of my best as of right now...still on veg but nice symmetry and tight node spacing.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone else's girlfriend move there stuff lose it and then deny they have ever even seen it. All finished off by jumping down your throat sayin you should look after you own shit?


----------



## duchieman (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys, how's thing's? A quick pop in to drop a link to an article I found, for those interested. It's about what our newly re-elected with a majority government leader plans on and is one of the reasons he scares the shit out of me. I know it's Canadian politics but, speaking to my American brothers, we always seem to catch what each other has and if this happens and sets precedence of any kind, then we're in a world of hurt. I don't kid when I say I think he's our George Jr.

http://thetyee.ca/Mediacheck/2011/05/17/WebSurveillanceLaws/


----------



## duchieman (May 17, 2011)

I can't decide.


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Does anyone else's girlfriend move there stuff lose it and then deny they have ever even seen it. All finished off by jumping down your throat sayin you should look after you own shit?


Yeah, that's what my girlfriends used to do. Then I found my my wife... now she's the one who finds shit when I lose it.


----------



## bajafox (May 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> View attachment 1604768
> 
> I can't decide.


I would like to log off and go golf


----------



## shnkrmn (May 17, 2011)

I have a threesome at 2:37. Won't you join us? 



bajafox said:


> I would like to log off and go golf


----------



## bajafox (May 17, 2011)

Sure, how far do I have to drive from San Diego?


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

Hey there 600 Watters. 

Back home and getting back into things slowly, few things to rescue after leaving my garden for so long, but thems the risks.

Dez, sounds like you are doing the right thing. I think I already said my opinion in my PM a few weeks ago, so keep yer head below radar. In my experience police often have no regard for courts and think they are the justice system themselves, - guilty until proven innocent - and they will fuk you up regardless, then it's just a chore. And you don't need that with a new job. 

Some great pics and grows guys, of course!!! this is the 600. 

And who is this new dude, Allergic!!! lol Welcome my bru 

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2011)

Anyone ever notice that if you drink coffee after smoking herb, the coffee taste like bran flakes???

Happens to me every day




DST said:


> Hey there 600 Watters.
> 
> Back home and getting back into things slowly, few things to rescue after leaving my garden for so long, but thems the risks.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back D, hopefully the ladies are doing better now that youve given them some lovin


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

cheers BC. They'll be fine. I always feel weird after someones been in my grow room tending without me..... I told my mate that he def needs some lessons.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers BC. They'll be fine. I always feel weird after someones been in my grow room tending without me..... I told my mate that he def needs some lessons.


 same guy that let em go dry before?


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

there is only ever one guy T, that's a growers problem. And when I am here he isn't interested one bit so what you gonna do. lol.

all is managable except about a 1/4oz that has been burnt, maybe a little more. Hope you are doing well me old china plate.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

12-12 from seed............


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 17, 2011)

Ahh im back in the gang hehehe  brothas A2L


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

welcome back you bad boy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




Allergic 2 Lies said:


> Ahh im back in the gang hehehe  brothas A2L


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

[youtube]9o0nY8QDPUA[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2011)

Good afternoon, good evening, and good morning!
Glad you're safely back from your awesome trip DST!

Just ready to roll a little doobie... 








...not a huge one, since I'm smoking alone... 













...to get my mind limber so I can play this...







...while hooked up to to my bass FX processor using my custom "Rickenbacker 4002" sound...







...while I play along to some Rush and wait for June 28th to get here...


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2011)

DST said:


> there is only ever one guy T, that's a growers problem. And when I am here he isn't interested one bit so what you gonna do. lol.
> 
> all is managable except about a 1/4oz that has been burnt, maybe a little more. Hope you are doing well me old china plate.


I have the same problem D... and your right, there is only one guy lol and that one guy never gives a sh!t but wants to be compensated for his "time and effort"  and then has the nerv to tell me that I dont even have to do much work at all to maintain a decent size "healthy" garden  and then says its my fault when he fks up because I never tell him how things work  I have given up on that bloke... now another vacation is nowhere in sight lol no worries, I love what im doing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

DST said:


> there is only ever one guy T, that's a growers problem. And when I am here he isn't interested one bit so what you gonna do. lol.
> 
> all is managable except about a 1/4oz that has been burnt, maybe a little more. Hope you are doing well me old china plate.


 Too true D. And you can leave all the instructions and give all the guidance in the world. and that one person still wont get it.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2011)

because they dont care  they would rather go buy a sack instead... if they smoke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

autopots FTW haha im going away for a week and leaving my op hooked up to 2, 50L res's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> autopots FTW haha im going away for a week and leaving my op hooked up to 2, 50L res's.


well, let keep our fingers crossed for no accidents. seems like we are some of the best @ makin those happen. cross your t's and dot your i's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

http://networkedblogs.com/hZIII



> In a case decided yesterday, Kentucky v. King, the US Supreme Court has ruled that cops who smell marijuana coming from your home can break down your door and arrest you, just as long as they knock first and claim to have heard you destroying evidence.
> 
> They don&#8217;t need a warrant or probable cause, either.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

oh dear...we are now down to interperting "scurrying" around as being signs of illegal drug use. Hope no one has big mice in their houses.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://networkedblogs.com/hZIII


And T and whodat, you are right in everyway about what you say....but hey, may be we are just different and love to make things grow.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

As some of you know I have recently cycled across Austria. This was not all beauty and amazing scenery, there was one day - and to me the most emotional day of the holiday - where we were brought down to Earth with a rather large thump.

That was the day we visited Mauthausen in Austria, the site of the Nazi's largest concentration camp in Austria. What an idyllic place this was, it was hard to imagine on such a beautiful and peaceful day the lives and hardships, and more importantly, brutal deaths that happened in this place. All I could hear were chirping birds and insects rubbing their legs together. There was a gentle breeze and other than that, the only other sound was the occasional school party that passed from one hut to another. It was good to see the Austrian school system showing there children how things shouldn't be done.

The welcoming doors prisoners would be greeted with.



Here are some of the more poignant pics.



THIS ONE WE SHOULD ALL PAY ATTENTION TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




At the bottom of this stair you could see up to the sky through the slanted roof you can see there. There was a metal beam that ran across that roof. This was used to hang countless people. One of the more simpler methods the Nazi's used.



The Camp commander who was seemingly of Dutch sounding origin/name, one night killed several hundred people by hand himself. They used a water bath whereby the prisoner would have his head dangled over the water, the commander then hit them with a pole knocking them out, and then pushed their bodies into the water drowning them. The other prisoners queued in the room awaiting the same fate. Some cried and defacted themselves, others prayed for mercy, others just prayed for it to be over.....the commander smoked a cigarette after each round of deaths.
The table where it all happened.


Even though simple methods of killing were devised, complex ones where also in play...


And of course, they had to discard of the bodies, which piled up of course and had to be stored as well.


A rather large cooling system. They certainly knew what they were doing!




And lastly, I think we can all read this German. Although obviously they didn't have that sign up when the camp was operational, probably said "showers" or Duchekammer....


Although many people were gassed and executed, many more were killed through hard labour. In the end the Nazis were feeding them something in the region of 600 calorie per day! They were required to mine and work most of the day on those rations.

I am not sorry to share this, everyone should experience this, it will make you look at the world we live in in a different way. This happened because of the Silent Majority.

Fuk you Hitler, Fuk you Nazi's (be you WWII Nazi's, or Modern Day Extremist and Government leaders that rule through the silent majority )

Peace to everyone else,

DST

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/austria-24030/1606377-img-2313/


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2011)

Though it is removed from us by time, what you witnessed is important for it shows what happens when evil is unleashed...not to be forgotten.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 18, 2011)

I was just ranting about that silent majority and how dangerous it is with my wife this morning and then I come on here and you nail it on the head. We NEED to speak up but the problem is that we have to pay attention first so we know what to speak up against. Even now there are leaders out there, mine is a prime example, who are deceptive and secretive and all that, and we don't care as long as it doesn't ruin our weekend. And they know this and count it. We need to pay more attention and then start voicing our opinions. All it takes are emails and online petitions to start. 

There, you got me all going again D. But seriously, thanks for sharing that. 
Duchie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

Very important, i couldnt even imagine the things they went thru. watching loved ones die and everything else. as far as the blind eye or silent majority. i dont believe something this catastrophic could ever happen again. i wish you could travel stateside and see all the old slavery thing we have here in the south. growing up in sc i saw many things that just totally creep me out. like slave breeding records(how could u breed humans!) and slave trade/selling markets with auction blocks for human beings. every time i visited these places it was sort of a tear jerker. i also visited ground zero(from the 9/11 attacks) in '03 not as bad but same effect. the kind that makes you wonder WTF were going on with these humans to have so much hate.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2011)

nice post D,real brain food.


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

powerful stuff bro, makes u think dont it....


----------



## mcpurple (May 18, 2011)

wow that is cool you got to go theri man, but not cool about what had happened theri. the outside veiw of it kinda looks nice compared to our prison and jails down here. im sure they had life much harder though as well


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

Ah ha "captain Cook" has returned! Glad you had a good trip bro. Weather looks great man, alot better than the nick anyway! "Cycled you say"? C'mon man, was it a bicycle made for two as you 'r no cycling round no Austria chavie! lol j/K. I'm choking for a wee break away but time's dont allow 

Time to kick the
tollerence back in eh bro


----------



## bekindbud (May 18, 2011)

What cracking Sixerzzz! I havent been on in a bit due to working my ass off trying to save some cheese to move this Summer. DST that was a very nice historical post and I love History, appreciate your sharing. I would also like to give my man Billcollector99 props for selling me some bomb ass BC99 Smart Pots. My Venom OG Kush plant is in a 5 Gallon BC99 Smart Pot, shit is growing insanely fast! I might have to buy some more BC99.....Have a great week Sixerzzzz!

*Venom OG Kush (Day 9 Flowering)*

View attachment 1606964View attachment 1606954View attachment 1606959View attachment 1606968

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (May 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> What cracking Sixerzzz! I havent been on in a bit due to working my ass off trying to save some cheese to move this Summer. DST that was a very nice historical post and I love History, appreciate your sharing. I would also like to give my man Billcollector99 props for selling me some bomb ass BC99 Smart Pots. My Venom OG Kush plant is in a 5 Gallon BC99 Smart Pot, shit is growing insanely fast! I might have to buy some more BC99.....Have a great week Sixerzzzz!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Your not kidding. My Jack Hammer is out of control and I have two more revegged clones ready for transplant. Im also concerned about the Dieselberry with what I saw in those pics. Anyway, Jackie is supercropped and measures as 30" at the knuckle where I SC'd and then another 16 after that for 46" total.



The Dieselberry are doing very well by the way. The are starting to become full and picturesque. I'll give a peek a little later, promise.

Cheers 
Duchie


----------



## bekindbud (May 18, 2011)

Very nice Knuckle Busting Sup Crop pics! Love them! Looks good brother dutch, did you get a chance to watch the Bos Tam game last night? I dont think either one of those teams can match the Sharks or Canucks. I think the Canucks are going to take it all the way, figures Canada beat us in Olympics and now they will probably take the Cup back to Canada too.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (May 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Very nice Knuckle Busting Sup Crop pics! Love them! Looks good brother dutch, did you get a chance to watch the Bos Tam game last night? I dont think either one of those teams can match the Sharks or Canucks. I think the Canucks are going to take it all the way, figures Canada beat us in Olympics and now they will probably take the Cup back to Canada too.....
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


When it comes to the NHL I'm past caring and won't give them the time of day anymore. Do I want Vancouver to be successful, you bet. Am I going to support the NHL, not a chance. Just out of curiosity I went on the Leafs site last night and the cheapest a father can get a night for him and his son to see his heros will cost $250 for tickets alone. Don't have any tolerance for that kind of corporate greed. Bettman can burn in hell for all I care.


----------



## bekindbud (May 18, 2011)

Damn you serious, not even a playoff contender either and tickets are that high? Shit I would feel the same way! I respect your point of view now about the Leafs and that douche bag Bettman!


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Very important, i couldnt even imagine the things they went thru. watching loved ones die and everything else. as far as the blind eye or silent majority. i dont believe something this catastrophic could ever happen again. i wish you could travel stateside and see all the old slavery thing we have here in the south. growing up in sc i saw many things that just totally creep me out. like slave breeding records(how could u breed humans!) and slave trade/selling markets with auction blocks for human beings. every time i visited these places it was sort of a tear jerker. i also visited ground zero(from the 9/11 attacks) in '03 not as bad but same effect. the kind that makes you wonder WTF were going on with these humans to have so much hate.


I would love to see that T. Again, this all went on due to normal folks not standing up while others line their pockets and move themselves further away from the common man in order to gain power and further control. People can be sheep. Yes, I am a red, lol. My wifes parents are the nicest people around, they would help anyone, yet they lived in Apartheid, entered shops through different doorways, and yet struggled to really make a difference. Anyway, back to the weed.

I have decided that I am giving my mate too much of a hard time, lol. At least he kept most of it alive. The DOG I got hagning already smells lush, and the Bleeseberry honks to fuk.


----------



## duchieman (May 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn you serious, not even a playoff contender either and tickets are that high? Shit I would feel the same way! I respect your point of view now about the Leafs and that douche bag Bettman!


http://mapleleafs.nhl.com/v2/ext/2010-2011MapleLeafsPricingSheet.pdf You'll see I didn't include the waste of time seats but still, this will give you an idea. I don't think anyone would be able to remember a game that hasn't been sold out either. It's been decades for sure.


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 18, 2011)

DST said:


> As some of you know I have recently cycled across Austria. This was not all beauty and amazing scenery, there was one day - and to me the most emotional day of the holiday - where we were brought down to Earth with a rather large thump.
> 
> That was the day we visited Mauthausen in Austria, the site of the Nazi's largest concentration camp in Austria. What an idyllic place this was, it was hard to imagine on such a beautiful and peaceful day the lives and hardships, and more importantly, brutal deaths that happened in this place. All I could hear were chirping birds and insects rubbing their legs together. There was a gentle breeze and other than that, the only other sound was the occasional school party that passed from one hut to another. It was good to see the Austrian school system showing there children how things shouldn't be done.
> 
> ...


Damn DST that is utterly sickening to the sole of me. I cant understand why or how a human can become so cold hearted and numb to perform mass killings of innocent people. That is truely sad  This world is one sick corrupt place. Karma is a bitch though so watch out you phony corrupt ass political scum you too shall have your day and hopefully sooner than later. Where is god in all this??? Jahhhhh!!!!!  We know your out there  A2L


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

God is green A2L me old partner, lol. And we are in touch with him everyday and we will be part of it one day as well, and I hope I get smoked up, made into ash more times than ever. Okay, I am stoned and going to bed but how cool would it be to have your ashes mixed into some coco, then growing a few plants, smoking them, and then returning that ash into the next soil and so on and so forth...an every continuing cycle...night night and sweet dreams when they come your way

DST


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 18, 2011)

DST said:


> God is green A2L me old partner, lol. And we are in touch with him everyday and we will be part of it one day as well, and I hope I get smoked up, made into ash more times than ever. Okay, I am stoned and going to bed but how cool would it be to have your ashes mixed into some coco, then growing a few plants, smoking them, and then returning that ash into the next soil and so on and so forth...an every continuing cycle...night night and sweet dreams when they come your way
> 
> DST


I heard that bru!!! Speaking of putting ash in the plant. My homie grunt poored some of his uncles ash on a plant we had on hamburger hill last year and it was the only one that made it. Coincidence? Me thinks not haha.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 18, 2011)

i am not condoning anything that happened at the camps or put on by the nazis by any means but a large majority had no choice to do what they were doing and would face the same death that many jews and minorities faced if they didnt do as they were told. i come from a strong german heritage and my grandpa had no choice to be a nazi, though he had nothing to do with killing of jews, and he hated and regrets every minute of it. i am sure some did enjoy what they were doing in some sick twisted way and fuck those people but you must remember that some were just like you and i but had no other choice.


----------



## duchieman (May 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i am not condoning anything that happened at the camps or put on by the nazis by any means but a large majority had no choice to do what they were doing and would face the same death that many jews and minorities faced if they didnt do as they were told. i come from a strong german heritage and my grandpa had no choice to be a nazi, though he had nothing to do with killing of jews, and he hated and regrets every minute of it. i am sure some did enjoy what they were doing in some sick twisted way and fuck those people but you must remember that some were just like you and i but had no other choice.


You definitely have a valid point lg. Many years ago I knew a man from El Salvador who immigrated here over a decade prior to me meeting him. He settled here and had children here. He lived a very active life working, paying taxes and everything else we do, with no trouble at all. One day he was brought up on war crimes from when he was a Sargent in his native countries army. He told me the same thing, that he had no choice in the things he was made to do. He was never deported before he swallowed drain cleaner and died days later in the hospital. Don't know what happened to his family.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> You definitely have a valid point lg. Many years ago I knew a man from El Salvador who immigrated here over a decade prior to me meeting him. He settled here and had children here. He lived a very active life working, paying taxes and everything else we do, with no trouble at all. One day he was brought up on war crimes from when he was a Sargent in his native countries army. He told me the same thing, that he had no choice in the things he was made to do. He was never deported before he swallowed drain cleaner and died days later in the hospital. Don't know what happened to his family.


 
wow, thats definetely a sad story there.


on a different note, GOOGLE is watching YOU!
http://9-eyes.com/


----------



## lthopkins (May 18, 2011)

ok i heard putting a mh on the last few weeks of lowering can increase bud size and potency any truth to this i have a 600 watt switchable ballast and mh bulb and want to know when to switch from hps to mh if it helps


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok i heard putting a mh on the last few weeks of lowering can increase bud size and potency any truth to this i have a 600 watt switchable ballast and mh bulb and want to know when to switch from hps to mh if it helps


quite possibly, I used a MH throughout the whole of flowering though (in combo with HPS)


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i am not condoning anything that happened at the camps or put on by the nazis by any means but a large majority had no choice to do what they were doing and would face the same death that many jews and minorities faced if they didnt do as they were told. i come from a strong german heritage and my grandpa had no choice to be a nazi, though he had nothing to do with killing of jews, and he hated and regrets every minute of it. i am sure some did enjoy what they were doing in some sick twisted way and fuck those people but you must remember that some were just like you and i but had no other choice.


There is definitely truth to this, of course the whole German race did not condone the holocaust, that would be utterly unimaginable. However the German middle classes who are a strong majority stayed quiet until it was too late. I think this email that cof sent me a while back lays it down quite clearly....it is about Islam but covers the same thing.

_This is by far the best explanation of the Muslim terrorist situation I have ever read. 
His references to past history are accurate and clear. Not long, easy to understand, and well worth the read. 
The author of this email is said to be Dr. Emanuel Tanya, a well-known and well-respected psychiatrist. 
_

*A German's View on Islam 
*
_A man, whose family was German aristocracy prior to World War II, owned a number of large industries and estates. When asked how many German people were true Nazis, the answer he gave can guide our attitude toward fanaticism. 'Very few people were true Nazis,' he said, 'but many enjoyed the return of German pride, and many more were too busy to care. I was one of those who just thought the Nazis were a bunch of fools. So, the majority just sat back and let it all happen. Then, before we knew it, they owned us, and we had lost control, and the end of the world had come. My family lost everything. I ended up in a concentration camp and the Allies destroyed my factories.'__ 
_
_
We are told again and again by 'experts' and 'talking heads' that Islam is the religion of peace and that the vast majority of Muslims just want to live in peace. Although this unqualified assertion may be true, it is entirely irrelevant. It is meaningless fluff, meant to make us feel better, and meant to somehow diminish the spectre of fanatics rampaging across the globe in the name of Islam. 
_
*The fact is that the fanatics rule Islam at this moment in history*_ It is the fanatics who march. It is the fanatics who wage any one of 50 shooting wars worldwide. It is the fanatics who systematically slaughter Christian or tribal groups throughout Africa and are gradually taking over the entire continent in an Islamic wave. It is the fanatics who bomb, behead, murder, or honour-kill. It is the fanatics who take over mosque after mosque. It is the fanatics who zealously spread the stoning and hanging of rape victims and homosexuals. It is the fanatics who teach their young to kill and to become suicide bombers. 
_
_
The hard, quantifiable fact is that the peaceful majority, the 'silent majority,' is cowed and extraneous. 
_
_
Communist Russia was comprised of Russians who just wanted to live in peace, yet the Russian Communists were responsible for the murder of about 20 million people. The peaceful majority were irrelevant. China's huge population was peaceful as well, but Chinese Communists managed to kill a staggering 70 million people. 
_
_The average Japanese individual prior to World War II was not a warmongering sadist. Yet, Japan murdered and slaughtered its way across South East Asia in an orgy of killing that included the systematic murder of 12 million Chinese civilians; most killed by sword, shovel, and bayonet. 
_
_
And who can forget Rwanda , which collapsed into butchery. Could it not be said that the majority of Rwandans were 'peace loving'? 
_
_History lessons are often incredibly simple and blunt, yet for all our powers of reason, we often miss the most basic and uncomplicated of points: 
Peace-loving Muslims have been made irrelevant by their silence. 
Peace-loving Muslims will become our enemy if they don't speak up, because like my friend from Germany , they will awaken one day and find that the fanatics own them, and the end of their world will have begun. 
_
_
Peace-loving Germans, Japanese, Chinese, Russians, Rwandans, Serbs, Afghans, Iraqis, Palestinians, Somalis, Nigerians, Algerians, and many others have died because the peaceful majority did not speak up until it was too late. As for us who watch it all unfold, we must pay attention to the only group that counts--the fanatics who threaten our way of life. 
_

_ 
_


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

And of course, what we all prefer....some green:


DOG.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> autopots FTW haha im going away for a week and leaving my op hooked up to 2, 50L res's.


 hope it works! how does it work? google here I come.


lthopkins said:


> ok i heard putting a mh on the last few weeks of lowering can increase bud size and potency any truth to this i have a 600 watt switchable ballast and mh bulb and want to know when to switch from hps to mh if it helps


 I dont know about size but the more uvb your bulb has in it the better for trich production. Low humidity and a number of other factors all help too. 


DST said:


> quite possibly, I used a MH throughout the whole of flowering though (in combo with HPS)


 Im digging the mixed spectrum  so are my plants lol working wonders in veg too. Nice post on the silent majority, weird stuff for real. I just dont understand,,, random acts of kindness can leave a powerful impression sometimes.... I try to do one when the opportunity presents itself.




DST said:


> And of course, what we all prefer....some green:
> 
> 
> DOG.
> ...


yummy,

green is mos def what we prefer   My garden hasn't looked like this in a lil too long lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

somehow, I just remembered a post someone made (i forgot who) a few pages back asking me what nutes I was using in my hydro, sorry for the late response   I used technafloras recipe for success to a T but started out way diluted ofcourse and slowly picked it up to full strength. I have great tap water though (me thinks) come out @ a ph of 7.03 and 62 ppm  Im might want to calibrate my meter lol I tested against a dripper ph test kit and it looks dead on  something must be wrong for things to be this right lol
it works perfectly for my supersoil because they want water at a ph of 7. It does rise some while I let it bubble for a day but I'll ph down with apple cider vinegar to 7 just before a water, the cider vinegar is good for them too


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hope it works! how does it work? google here I come.
> 
> I dont know about size but the more uvb your bulb has in it the better for trich production. Low humidity and a number of other factors all help too.
> 
> ...


Them plants look healthy as mate!!!!....all standin up 4 ya..........hows the Co2 workin for ya?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok i heard putting a mh on the last few weeks of lowering can increase bud size and potency any truth to this i have a 600 watt switchable ballast and mh bulb and want to know when to switch from hps to mh if it helps


ive heard this as well. i'd give it a try a different light spectrum cant do too much harm. right now i have an mh and hps runnin in the same tent. but they havnt started flowering yet.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

I am sure that Ed Rosenthal also only uses MH in his flowering situation. I don't know where I read that but it is in my brain so I either dreamt it up (quite possible) or I did actually read it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

u probably read it. i always know stuff and have no idea how, or where it came from from.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Okay people. Looks like there are some new rules in town. Which basically our thread breaks every single rule on this list. So I guess it won't be long before something happens. As a reasonably long standing member and I also believe, "long standing contributor to RIU", I actually find this utterly offensive and degrading to me as a person and user. RIU makes it's money because of US. If we didn't make this site what it is then there would be no advertising revenue, and no money to pay moderators or staff to run the site. I urge RIU to come up with another form of moderating. I would suggest that each new members posts are moderated until they are seen as being mature (like other sites do). Instead we are faced with a bloody set of school rules designed for 3 year olds. I am not surprised that there is such discontent at the moment.

Yours Sincerely, a disgrunlted user who is sharing his feelings with his fellow users and as such feels it is relevant to post this post. I AM NOT THE SILENT MAJORITY!!!!!!

Peace to everyone with common sense...I could even post an email about that from cof!!! lol.

DST


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 19, 2011)

DST what exactly are these new rules??? Maybe we need to get our own forum going, just an idea. Cant be to difficult.


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2011)

I was under the assumption that this was "our" thread as long as we were reasonable, but to have someone who is not affiliated with us, censure us *is wrong.* Opengrow would welcome us without all the bs.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2011)

I'm a little in the fog too. What gives guys?


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm a little in the fog too. What gives guys?


Highlander posted a pic of a clothed womans rear that a mod deleted because it wasn't relavent.

cof


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

check out this.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users.html

Why can't riu admins just send us all a message, everything is so dis-organised!!! If HC hadn't decided to post his girls pic I would have no clue about these weird new rules.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

Here here! Here here!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

> Attention to All Users
> The following posts are not allowed in this site:
> * No violent, discriminatory language, or personal attacks
> * No advertisement
> ...


the rules.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

They forgot NO FUN! 

What is everyone talking about? We are so FREE! Look at how free we are in the U.S. Now we are that FREE on RIU, too. 

Sarcasm. Sarcasm everywhere. So which site is everyone switching over to?


----------



## Dropastone (May 19, 2011)

Here's the last post by Admin right before he closed that thread.



> Hey
> Guys,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Makes about as much sense as everything else, this is our site? is it really? How is making you feel like you have to think 30 minutes before posting anything creating something AMAZING. I am sorry, but as a mature adult I find your rules offensive, and greyer than my ever increasing grey hair!!


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2011)

So looks like a couple of young girls stepped in a couple months ago and thought they'd better things. One has averaged over 47 posts per day since joining 2 months ago. I didn't realize is was summer break from school! Anyway, I'm not an RIU'er, I'm a 6er and I'll follow you guys anywhere you want to go. OpenGrow already has a seat for me.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

Seriously. Are we not allowed to think for ourselves here? Everyone on RIU has always done a great job of casting away trolls when they've come around (at least in my experience) and I think that is the most important. I've never seen a mod come in when someone actually needed them, when the trolls are lurking...

Hmmm. What are the other forums people like? I know cof said open grow? Sounding pretty interesting right 'bout now. . .


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

thanks guys on the input on the mh switch i cant remember where i heard it also will give it a try


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2011)

Damn man. Why's everything gotta get ruined? Fucking pigs!


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

got another question is this a mg def and how are they looking pre 98 bubba kush 4 weeks flower tomorrow sorry the pic is hard to c but it looks like rust spots almost on the leaf


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

looks like it COULD be mg. but that remains to be seen. what are you feeding?


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

i am feeding currently for flowering
1tsp of cal mag cause of mg def in vedge so i kept feeding it calmag
6ml senzi zyme
2tsp of fox farm tiger bloom
1 tbls fox farm bigbloom
1/2 tsp of beastie bloomz everyother watering
1 tsp mollasses
2 tsp of grow big stopping that today cause of no need for it anymore
my ph is 6.2 to 6.5 in roots organic soil they take on half gallon a day of water
edit--- they are in 3 gallon pots


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> i am feeding currently for flowering
> 1tsp of cal mag cause of mg def in vedge so i kept feeding it calmag
> 6ml senzi zyme
> 2tsp of fox farm tiger bloom
> ...


 Shouldnt use molassess this early... Using molassess causes an N lockout, making the plant suck nitrogen out of its leaves instead of through its roots and the soil/medium.


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

ok i heard start the third week of flowering ,,,,i have only used it a couple times will stop and restert should take place when does it make a big diffrence in feeding it molasses or not


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

i used to used molasses from the day i started feeding nutes. but never experienced N lockout that i remember. but as far as you hopkins, you shouldnt be seeing cal mag probs with molasses and also, a 1/.2 gallon a day seems a bit much for watering. whats size are yourcontainers?


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2011)

yea,its been alot going on around here...


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

anyone here use 100% coco coir?

im thinking of switching from soil to it and was wondering if you could pot plants in it and water by hand? 

if you could i was wondering how often i would need to water and if it would be better to set up a drip system. I really have no idea about the stuff so any impute would be great. feel free to wright back on my thread on my sig


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 19, 2011)

corey- I have a buddy that uses coco coir in a coliseum setup. he has a drip system and does the drain to waste method. im sure you could use it in pots if you put a vapor barrier over the pot (ie panda film or black visqueen). it took him awhile to get it dialed in, but once he figured out his feeding schedule he wont use any other medium. im pretty sure he gets a few harvests out of the stuff too.


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i used to used molasses from the day i started feeding nutes. but never experienced N lockout that i remember. but as far as you hopkins, you shouldnt be seeing cal mag probs with molasses and also, a 1/.2 gallon a day seems a bit much for watering. whats size are yourcontainers?


i am in three gallon pots and ya my friend said half gallon a day was a bit much also but there not waterlogged at all and they dnt have much run off when i water ///in my friends words he says dam u have a massive root system,,, there is roots coming out the sides bottoms so maybe it just likes to eat alot 
when i water they are nice and heavy the next day when i water light as a feather its wierd last grow was about a quart a day


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

and another quick question in what weeks of flowering does it pack the most wieght and get bigger ime a little worried these flowers are not going to fill out as just bieng paronoid
a friend said they should be bigger than they are for ,,, 4 weeks flowering but would love second opinion


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> and another quick question in what weeks of flowering does it pack the most wieght and get bigger ime a little worried these flowers are not going to fill out as just bieng paronoid
> a friend said they should be bigger than they are for ,,, 4 weeks flowering but would love second opinion


 Every strain is different, Bubba is a 9 week strain AT LEAST imo, if not longer... So she should still get fatter.


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Every strain is different, Bubba is a 9 week strain AT LEAST imo, if not longer... So she should still get fatter.


 thats what my buddy said that i got it from they say 8 weeks hey recomended 9 ,,and i thought it would pack more wieght on later but wasnt shure will let them do there thing there covered in thric's


----------



## 3eyes (May 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> anyone here use 100% coco coir?
> 
> im thinking of switching from soil to it and was wondering if you could pot plants in it and water by hand?
> 
> if you could i was wondering how often i would need to water and if it would be better to set up a drip system. I really have no idea about the stuff so any impute would be great. feel free to wright back on my thread on my sig


You can use 100% coco with no probs watering by hand as regards the drip system it should be no problem as that what the Wilma systems do the frequency of watering is something you would have to work out with your plants i think but don't quote me on this that Cruzer101 uses a similar watering system i think he waters for 1 minute twice a day but you'd have to check on that.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Hey Ithopkins, I often see people using cal mag in there grows. I have never once used it in my grow as an individual product (I have a rescue aid that has it in as part of the ingrediant). However what I understand is that excess use can cause problems to your plants as well, so I would cut that out and take it from there. Often what is diagnosed as calmag deficiency is caused by something completely, plants can be a bugger to read sometimes, so you have to look at what you are doing to it as well and change that. So that would be my recommendation. Take your recipe back a bit and make it simpler. Sounds like they are sucking up loads of juice though which is always a good sign.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

oh, and I use coco coir as well, and re-use it multiple times. And water by hand but I don't see why a drip system wouldn't work. In fact I need to bloody get one, lol.


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Ithopkins, I often see people using cal mag in there grows. I have never once used it in my grow as an individual product (I have a rescue aid that has it in as part of the ingrediant). However what I understand is that excess use can cause problems to your plants as well, so I would cut that out and take it from there. Often what is diagnosed as calmag deficiency is caused by something completely, plants can be a bugger to read sometimes, so you have to look at what you are doing to it as well and change that. So that would be my recommendation. Take your recipe back a bit and make it simpler. Sounds like they are sucking up loads of juice though which is always a good sign.


 ok good advice will cut out cal mag and the sensi zyme as its a root zone rejuvinator i can do with out that got good roots,,,, and switching from the beastie blooms to cha ching today also ,,, what ealse could be cut i know i need the tiger bloom as its a base flower and the chaching as a stimulant ,,,correct? on the fox farm schedule alone it calls for 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of cha ching and 2 tsp of tiger bloom and 1 tbls of big bloom , for the next 4 weeks that would put it at 8 weeks flower and i want to go nine should i star my flush at 7 to 8 weeks


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

3eyes said:


> You can use 100% coco with no probs watering by hand as regards the drip system it should be no problem as that what the Wilma systems do the frequency of watering is something you would have to work out with your plants i think but don't quote me on this that Cruzer101 uses a similar watering system i think he waters for 1 minute twice a day but you'd have to check on that.


Cruzer uses smart pots though, making it easier to water more often.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> oh, and I use coco coir as well, and re-use it multiple times. And water by hand but I don't see why a drip system wouldn't work. In fact I need to bloody get one, lol.


how often do you have to hand water. is it about the same as soil? and do you just feed or is it feed, feed, water or feed, water or feed, feed, feed, water????


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

All depends on the size of your pots I guess, but in full speed ahead mode I am feed/watering every second day. And then every week or so I will throw in a water only run. no exact science to my random methods I am afraid.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

-re-answering a question that has already been answered...
- posts that contain large amount of smileys/spaces...

ooooookkkk,,,,,,,, what? lol

so no answering questions? lol and no "me too" posts? thats my favorite kind of post lol If they are seriouse about this then really this post should be deleted... If you guys decide to move let me know! haha I wouldnt even update my journal if peeps didn't want me to... then 100% of my time on riu would be spent in the 600 and 3-4 other threads.
I agree that RIU has a SERIOUS troll problem but this is not how you go about fixing it. You gotta get the troll when they sign up... maybe a mass cleanup of riu is necessary... any act of trollism is bannable without question? 
Maybe they are trying to turn this sight around... but honestly I dont like the sight very much but I love the 600!



so can I post a pic of my ladies bottom if there is a big nug stuck between her ars crack? lol


----------



## 3eyes (May 19, 2011)

Same here water as needed, i feed nearly every watering


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2011)

I'm 2 parts coir, 1 peat moss with some perlite. I'm in fabric pots too. Sometimes it seems like I'm watering all the time, sometimes they hold water forever. I'm starting to think that it's not the medium mix or the plant that dries them up but the air circulation in my room and where in it the plant is situated. Otherwise I love using coir and I'm pretty sure my plants do too. I also always try to keep my surface moist.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Interesting, I chopped my Casey and over the last week it looks like it has had some nanners come out on it, grrrr. Along side those there has been some new white hair growth. The last ditch attempt to fek itself up the arse, the dirty sausage! I popped some of the nanners open and they are full of pollen. I am guessing that it was dying of thirst, or it had just gone past it's term. Anyway, lots of it hanging up from the one plant.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Hey, where the hell is HeadsUp, is he still balls deep? come up for air HeadsUp, lol. We miss you.

Peace, DST


----------



## TJefferson (May 19, 2011)

Hey 600ers. I'll be joining your ranks mid August. What kind of yields are you folks getting with your 600's and soil? Is the 0.5-1.0 w/g ratio working out for ya? Just curious.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

It depends on your strain and way of growing, but I reckon a lot of people on here are pulling within that range. Some strains are more connisuer brands that perhaps don't yield to well so more work has to be put in, but these produce the diamond nugs and often the lower yields. So again, it depends on what your needs are, do you want to smoke it all or do something else with it? Look forward to you showing and telling MrJefferson.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

i love my 6. as far as i'm concerned about yield is that it depends on the strain.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2011)

as long as i yield some dank ass nugs,im good.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing! where the hell is heads up???

as for the coco talk, i water with nutes every watering and my plants can go everyday with a water but im lazy and do every other. the amount of time that passes by for each watering really depends on the root system and size of pot. i use 2.6 L pots so im sure youll be using bigger and therefore can go longer between waterings. coco shouldnt be allowed to dry though like soil and should always be moist atleast. if your running a large set up then it would probably be better to run a drip system. i am in pure coco, no perlite, forgot to mention that up top.

i hope i dont get banned for answering a question some already posted an answer for.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

Thats true ^^^ 
Before you know it people will be getting infractions for spelling and grammar errors lol

So if another person asks me what kind of guanos I use I shouldn't tell them?  what a joke...

I have no problem leaving RIU,,, I do have a problem leaving the 600 though haha  best place to be on this site...

So where should I go if one day I wake up and tumbleweeds are blowing around the 6? like a ghost town lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> as long as i yield some dank ass nugs,im good.


yeah, like my last run with the ?purp the yield was horrible but Im smoking on this now  yummy 
This batch came out nice


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

ill be at icmag is 600 goes under.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

Sorry LG that post is too short,,,,, getting ready for deletion lol

Im really just poking fun @ the new rules but I dont want it to become crazy here... I come here to get away from the regular riu bs.... so im gonna drop the subject. Unless its no issue with D and you peeps.


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

i wouldnt of thought so bro thats what the 6 is about  (but maybe not anymore )

i'm really happy here but if u lot was to go then i'm sure D could make a 6 thread somewhere else???


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

club600.com! I just tried to go to it and got nothing  maybe its an available domain? if thats even the correct terminology lol

It would be ways easier to just make another tread at another site haha im a stoned bastard lol oily bowl time hehe

Oh 600! I made some super bud the other day and it was awesome! I'll make more and share with you peeps... I forgot to take pics lol

For those who dont know what it is or know it by another name, its yummy dank nugs dipped in oil then rolled in kief and dipped again then rolled again and set out to chill a little  then its time to get super stoned! hehe
I didnt roll mine in kief tho  I put it in my keif jar! and did a bunch of shake and bake lol gotta get inside those little nug crevasse.


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> club600.com! I just tried to go to it and got nothing  maybe its an available domain? if that even the correct terminology lol


thats freeky i thought that earlier :/

www.club600.com

nothing there mate lol

edit 

http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order?domain=www.club600.com&search=search&transfer=transfer&ajax_enabled=true

taken already lol (hope that works) but there is some suitable lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thats freeky i thought that earlier :/
> 
> www.club600.com
> 
> ...


it only costs 10 euro tho haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

We'd have to rename it. since we welcome all. and we call ourlselves the 6 but many of us are runnin 600+


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hey dude, just a quick note to let you know that I'm done with RIU. The new hired guns (nazi's) have pushed me over the edge & that ain't what I was here for.
> FYI, an ass load of veteran members have bolted over to riddlem3.com including myself.
> Check if out if you like - hope to see you there.
> Peace my friends.
> ...


and the reply



fdd2blk said:


> you are now being banned for "recruiting" members to other sites. it's against the TOU and YOU brought it on yourself with this post. the blame is in your hands, my friend. good luck and happy growing.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2011)

I registered earlier today


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

riddleme captures ur ip address so that mods can see, i signed up and signed out lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

lol, i wont be over there.


----------



## bajafox (May 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> club600.com! I just tried to go to it and got nothing  maybe its an available domain? if thats even the correct terminology lol
> 
> It would be ways easier to just make another tread at another site haha im a stoned bastard lol oily bowl time hehe
> 
> ...


 


whodatnation said:


> I registered earlier today



Hahaha, that's pretty cool. I'm unemployed and have all the time in the world, if I knew anything about building a website that would be a pretty cool one to work on. It doesn't necessarily have to be for 600w growers only since I'm pretty sure there are lots of people who post in this thread who don't own a 600. IMO, this thread is just pretty cool to keep up with, from bud porn to random conversations and back to bud porn


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2011)

im lovein all this talk.....but i think they will let the 600 be,its just the thing to do.

now to that nug whodat!!
thats what im talkin bout(pimp c voice)dank ass nugs,yummy scrumpulicious ?purps

i been usein sun shine advanced mix #4, is a 45-55%can peat moss,prelite,coconut pith fiber,dolomite lime
mycorrhizae and wetting agent,and ive been growing vert bulb style.
out of all of the grows i have done,with all the soil(fox farm)ive been using,(and thinking that i have been doin summin,man
i ant did nuttin)ol'sangin ass( blue),this is by far the best grow i have done to date,and im not done yet!!

thanks to all at the 600,and to some on the other RIU forums...

poke yo head out Heads Up!!!

ill be right here in the 600 till the door shuts,then ima kick the b#@ch right back open.....


----------



## bajafox (May 19, 2011)

Same here genuity, I love this thread and lurk more than I post or contribute but just about everyone that has posted in here has been really cool

I see no reason why the mods would want to mess with this thread, not once have I read anything negative in here. I've even seen people who had questions with nothing to do with this thread ask for help and get help.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> im lovein all this talk.....but i think they will let the 600 be,its just the thing to do.


...and...


genuity said:


> ill be right here in the 600 till the door shuts,then ima kick the b#@ch right back open.....


I'm not so sure about that (being left alone, that is).
I posted a little youtube link to a 50-second clip of the amazing James Burke playing "Giochi Proibiti" on clasical guitar and was blown away, not knowing that he played guitar (and at that skill level).
So I posted the link because I know for a fact that many other stoners in the world are aware of James Burke's existence and enjoy tripping out on his TV shows (Connections, Connections 2, Connections 3, Re-connections) while smoking their favorite herbs.
It's a fact.
Anyways, my post mysteriously disappeared not long after posting.
Glitch in the Matrix, or was I bad boy for wasting bandwidth and people's time for posting something I knew others in the 600 would enjoy?
Don't know, but I do hate to be censored when so much real trolling goes on elsewhere in RIU but gets nothing done about it.
You'll notice my very troll-like posting of me rolling a doobie to prepare for a few hours of playing my bass that every pic has weed in it or a doobie, or a smoking roach. Just wanted to increase my chances that my posting didn't get pulled for wasting everyone's time and being so off track (I'm not saying my James Burke post was censored, I'm just saying...).
I avoid every place on RIU because of the trolls & bad attitudes.
The 600 is the only island of civilized discourse on this whole site (except for journals, which are a whole different kettle of fish).

So, here is the link to the awesome, stoner-friendly video clip on youtube of Mr. James Burke surprising me with another layer of awesomeness:
(**it's cannabis related: James Burke lives on a planet where stoners grow weed, smoke it and get high while tripping on the amazing possibilities his TV shows reveal*)

[video=youtube;amJGvbqbJwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amJGvbqbJwk[/video]

I'll be here until DST asks me to leave, or a bunch of members decide I'm a bother, or I get Modded out, or get censored unnecessarily & repeatedly.
Peace!


(*_*edit*: if you'd like to watch the entire Connections series it's on youtube in 10-minute slices_: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcSxL8GUn-g* )

(**edit redux: and, as the night of my first Rush concert draws nearer and nearer, I'll try to show restraint, regarde my zest for their snappy ditties but, come on, I'm a Rush fan and, yeah, it's worth getting banned for...*)


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2011)

Wow. Some chit chat t'nite, huh? 

Doobie, I loved the James does Classical the first time and the rerun is just as good. If all I talked about here was weed and 600 bulbs I'd have stopped talking long ago. I like to think I'm somewhat intellectual with a little more to offer a social forum than that!

So, being a bad clubber and not keeping my promises, here's a couple shots of of my Sour Diesel/Blueberry getting ready for transplant and switch. Two pheno's structurally anyway.



Thought I'd share some Dog shots. Found this young one and her mom out walking today. 

Has anyone seen my thing?
[video=youtube;hOj0eO3zCbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOj0eO3zCbc&feature=related[/video]

Cheers 600
Duchie eace:e ace:ea ce:


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 19, 2011)

Whats going on my brethren? just got home from the family services and even though im still a lil heart broken im feel a great sence of relief to know there was no suffering in my GP's last hours..So in saying that what is happening all just got caught up on the thread and there is so much going on very nice to see bout to start handing out likes as soon as i post some real nice bud Porn for you hound dogs!lol let me start by saying that i will start to flush two of the fast finishing Blue Diesel plants tonight my flush will go until they are ready 7 days 10 days 14 days whatever..As for the other two BD's they look to have maybe 3 more weeks before flush give or take and the CBH are looking very lovely as well with maybe 4 weeks to go..so enjoy the photo shoot and let me say thanks to all for your best wish's and conncerns and it really is good to be back home at the 600!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow. Some chit chat t'nite, huh?
> 
> Doobie, I loved the James does Classical the first time and the rerun is just as good. If all I talked about here was weed and 600 bulbs I'd have stopped talking long ago. I like to think I'm somewhat intellectual with a little more to offer a social forum than that!
> 
> ...


"Where's My Thing?" is one of my favorites to play along to! 

Hey, Man. You forgot to warn us that your Sour Diesel/Blueberry has some Labrador in it, Man.


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2011)

Haha, Too funny Doob. Nice catch. Wonder how old you have to be to catch it?


Edit. Was that too short of a response? Well maybe not now that I've edited it and added a whole bunch of additional characters and structure to the post. But before that. Before that I'm wondering if this would have been considered and inappropriately short response. Would anyone have any inkling?


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2011)

@stinkbudd. Sorry to hear of your Grandfather bro. My condolences. Those girls do look tasty though and look like they will help you find some peace and solace. I've finished both my CBH and just about finished smoking it too, and I enjoyed them both very much, with the first being the better with a heavier smoke and stronger stone, and the bottom of her is back in veg and getting ready to give me some more. I'll make sure to pop by your thread when you get settled back in. 

Duchie


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Haha, Too funny Doob. Nice catch. Wonder how old you have to be to catch it?


I didn't catch it, but I got it after doobie said it. Only 32 here, but we watched and listened to a lot of c&c. (not the music factory, lol)

daves not here man!


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2011)

Sending my love out to you Stink. It's nice he could go in peace. That's a gift. 

Nice pics too.


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2011)

There ya go. It has nothing to do with age and everything to do with your environment. You grow up in a box, you think like a box.


----------



## lthopkins (May 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I didn't catch it, but I got it after doobie said it. Only 32 here, but we watched and listened to a lot of c&c. (not the music factory, lol)
> 
> daves not here man!


daves not here man lol no ime dave i got the stuff let me in


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 19, 2011)

Hey right on to all my folks here i thank you from the bottom of my heart all is well with the fam and life must still fill its course so we live on..


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

Morning guys, the 600 thread continues and I decided I am not going anywhere, I have had hundreds of emails asking me to go to different sites over the years and have never bothered with it. If we start to get censored here for our posts then we will take it up with Rollitup, and if we cannot come to an agreement we will go elsewhere, or I will. That is how things work, rules are applied, we have the right to question them if the majority feel they are unjust. We get little or no hassle on our thread so lets run with it and see what happens. We can still help people, spread love, show off porn, and share our tastses in music and life, after all, that's what our thread is about, it's a community and it is wrong to say that any of our posts are off topic. Going on that premise, and the fact that you have to stay on topic, please feel free to post how you wish here (providing it isn't racist, sexist (unless it involves plants) or being rude to others). General rules of etiquette in life apply here, thats all. And to be honest, I wouldn't be happy if people were promoting other similar websites on my forum.

Well, after yesterdays excitement, lol. It's Friday and I got more chopping to do, I got meetings here there and everywhere, so it'll soon be Friday Night and the weekend before I know it. So everyone have a great day, show some love to someone that you don't normally, and like HeadsUp always use to say - pass it on...(where the fek is HeadsUp, he'd sort it all out, lol)

Take it easy, DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 20, 2011)

copy and paste from the journal
well i hope i dont get in trouble for all the PRON!!!! heres the one plant that came down today. Sour D met the scissors. When i trim the other couple over the weekend ill get a couple group shots of whats left. i cant wait for the Grape Romulan to come down, shit actually smells like grapes!!!




































Before the Trim ^^^










After theTrim ^^^​


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2011)

lol......well aleast we have some soon to be women up in this place.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

Bloody hell LG, that looks super frosty.

And Gen, we could do with some female influence around here....haha. Of the right kind anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

mornin 600, late to the party as usual. the friends ive made here are the only thing keeping me coming back. ill never stop learning about sweet mary jane but this place has been going to the dogs for the last 6 months. trolls everywhere not that they bother me, but in general they attract mnore trolls to live under the bridge with them... i cant see how unless they have an army of mods they will be able to police and i do mean police this fast moving forum. ill post as per normal what i like how i like, infract my ass as you see fit... 

LG that is some frosty dank man!

[youtube]Q6vZWJDshzc[/youtube]
no more embedding videos FFS 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6vZWJDshzc


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin 600, late to the party as usual. the friends ive made here are the only thing keeping me coming back. ill never stop learning about sweet mary jane but this place has been going to the dogs for the last 6 months. trolls everywhere not that they bother me, but in general they attract mnore trolls to live under the bridge with them... i cant see how unless they have an army of mods they will be able to police and i do mean police this fast moving forum. ill post as per normal what i like how i like, infract my ass as you see fit...
> 
> LG that is some frosty dank man!
> 
> ...


Thanks Don! 
I just twisted up a doobie of the ol' MTF and am rockin' the headphones with a smile right now.


here's another, but has bad video quality:

[video=youtube;pSo-_TavE1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSo-_TavE1U[/video]

**oh, and not looking for trouble, BUT... 40 days until my very first ever Rush concert, and will be sitting (well, standing spazmodically and ganking out like a mutant nerd) in the middle of the 6th row in front of Alex (Stage Right):*

[video=youtube;j5FrHuRcqoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FrHuRcqoA[/video]


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I think Doobie Bru is getting excited!!!!!! hehehe.

Here's some Bolo Kush to keep those excitement levels at a high...



Happy weekend 600!!!

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I think Doobie Bru is getting excited!!!!!! hehehe.
> 
> Here's some Bolo Kush to keep those excitement levels at a high...
> 
> ...


Real nice buds there, D!

And, I still can't believe I'm actually doing it after all these decades. 
Can't tell you how many cassettes & CD's of theirs I wore out through the years. Or how many hours I've spent learning their songs.
Well, it was either that, or go rob banks. 
Thankfully, I chose The Way of the String.


Updating my current grow's status:
30 days since switching 7 of them to 12/12 and they're doing well.
The Northern Berry plants are really frosting up early, and have a heavy pine smell already when a sugar leaf is touched.
Two of the MTF plants are, like their mother's, sativa dominant and are about 10-inches taller than the other MTF's and the short & squat Northern Berry plants.
And I put three more MTF clones into the Flowering Box today. They are about 12" tall. They are the "tips" third time removed from their mother's & grandmothers, so they have tons of bud sites ready to go and should prove interesting to see how they do.
They are all in 1-gallon pots of FFOF mixed with 40% perlite, using only Jack's Blossom Booster for nutes (not needing any nutes during the shortened vegging period) and Liquid Karma every third watering.
For a guy like me with back problems (lumbar kyphosis. Just starting physical rehab to try and cure it), using one gallon pots has been great! Yes, more frequent watering/feeding, but so much easier to manage small plants in light mixes of soil with the small pots. Those 3-gallon & 5-gallon pots were too much for my poor back, so am happy with what I'm seeing by growing smaller plants.
I'm going to be adding air pots to my arsenal starting July, and will keep with the 1-gallon size and short plants.
After this staggered run of 15 plants is done and harvested in about 2-months I'm going to Portland and see my buddy about getting 6 clones to grow at the same time (maximum number of mature plants allowed under Oregon MMJ law. 6 mature plants, 18 starts & seedlings, and 24-ounces of usable greenery) and keep six rotating in & out every 30 days.

Attached are pics from a few minutes ago:










































Northern Berry:






































Peace!


(*_edit: and I didn't even mention the greatest band ever, Rush, or that I'll be seeing them in concert, when you ask? Well, on June 28th, that's when!_)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

wow, awesome macro's! doobie!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow, awesome macro's! doobie!!!


Well, thanks Don!
One of these days I'm going to get a digital SLR camera so I can finally see some of the things I'm shutterbugging on about. 

(**edit: Rush*)


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

*R U S*till *H*eading to that concert you mentioned not so long ago, who are going to see again brother doob? lol. 

It's actually surprising what you can do with such small pots. And whats fun for me is that I get to grow loads of different strains as well, Yah!!! I do have some larger pots downstairs but I also dig the small. Pain in the arse if you go away though!

Peace, DST


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 20, 2011)

looking good 600. glad to see the changing of the guards hasnt scared everyone off. 

odd fact-All of the clocks in the movie Pulp Fiction are stuck on 4:20. <---off topic, yet on topic at the same time....am i blowing your minds mods?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

My mind is always blown Strictly.......lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> My mind is always blown Strictly.......lol


WTF is that bru?!?! And did you catch the BHO I made a few days back? I made more last night. I think I got about a gram of the stuff now.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I did indeed see the BHO my man, looks like the goo. I smoked some bho on the 420 celebration at the Grey Area and it sure makes you high as fek, but I thought it gave me a bit of a headache and I got a butane after taste. How did you find yours? The guy gave me quite a chunk, he must have had about 2oz between some grease proof paper 

And that is oil made from ever clear and casey jones bud schwag. Just waiting for a little bit more of the alcohol to evaporate.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2011)

Ewwwwwie.... that looks so nastily good. Not sure what you mean by where I found mine? I found the BHO hiding in the trim I had, so I extracted it with butane. I have not found any concentrates on the ground at a smoke shop for some time now, lol. The honey oil does for sure kick shit into high gear. I haven't passed out in front of the TV this much since I lived by myself. Been a couple time I've fallen asleep racing on the ps3 only to be woken by the controller vibrating when I crash. Not the most fun experience for someone who crashed their car after falling asleep. It's like bad deja vu each time.

I got the butane taste the first time I smoke the stuff, but that was before the vacuum purge. I got me a hand powered vacuum pump that I can suck all the tiny tiny butane bubbles out the oil with. Takes a bit of work here (being so cold) but it's the business when done right.

Where you get some everclear? thought that was illegal (haha, like that stops us doing things).


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

Have you used ISO D, if u have u gotta let me kno if u like the Everclear or ISO version better.


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2011)

Speaking of ISO. Is there anywhere else I can look for it other than a drug store? The bottles are small and pricey there and I'd like to buy a larger volume for a better price.

Thanks
Duchie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

i have no idea if they sell it in larger volumes ltrs n such. also everclear is legal where i am from, i never knew liquor could be illegal.. except 4loko of course, but i have heard people say it is illegal many times b4.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2011)

Ha, in Cali everclear is illegal, but they still sell 4 locos at the corner market. About the IPA here's the best I can find, about $100 for 4 gallons of 99% IPA 

http://www.smedics.com/ISOPROPYL-ALCOHOL-99-and-70-GALLON.html


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2011)

Everclear is illegal here too, but not in my other province I lived in. Might touch base with some friends about that later but for now I was hoping I could head out this morn to Home Depot or something and get a better deal. 

Can you make ISO oil with fresh trim or should it be dry?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 20, 2011)

Everclear is not available in my state either. I ordered mine from New Jersey and it was shipped UPS from this site.

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/store/pc/home.asp


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

idk bout NC since im still new roiund here. but in sc it was sold @ every liquor store.
as far as making iso hash. ive inly done it once with trim and it was fresh. next time ill be drying. i have to figure out how to use my trim so i wont have to waste it. i hate wasting.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure what you mean by where I found mine? I found the BHO hiding in the trim I had, so I extracted it with butane. I have not found any concentrates on the ground at a smoke shop for some time now, lol.


I have NO idea as to why, but reading that made me think of Mitch Hedberg (RIP).
It's probably the THC...


quoting jigfresh:
"About the IPA here's the best I can find, about $100 for 4 gallons of 99% IPA "

Damn, at first I thought you were talking about India Pale Ale.


----------



## TJefferson (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> It depends on your strain and way of growing, but I reckon a lot of people on here are pulling within that range. Some strains are more connisuer brands that perhaps don't yield to well so more work has to be put in, but these produce the diamond nugs and often the lower yields. So again, it depends on what your needs are, do you want to smoke it all or do something else with it? Look forward to you showing and telling MrJefferson.
> 
> Peace bru,
> 
> DST


 Thanks for the response DST. I' haven't done a great deal of research on which strain I'll do yet. I'll probably go for a "beginner" type strain for a while, to get the hang of things. I think I read bleu cheese was a good beginner strain? I'm also doing soil, which I hear is more forgivable. I'm not going for pure yield nor pure potency. I'd like a mix (probably a common goal). Ideally, eventially I'd like to end up with about a lb at the end of each harvest. This is after I have some experience and know what I'm doing of course. At first I'll be happy to just not kill the plants, lol.

600w hps seems like just about the right fit for me as far as yields go with a balance of heat and energy consumption. I've also been looking at LED's recently. I may get shit thrown at me now for mentioning that but oh well, lol. I like the lower energy consumption and heat signature. Also I like the idea of being able to leave and not worrying about my house burning down in case the fan goes out or something, lol. So I'm looking at either a 600w hps set up or something like 2 357 mag LED's or one SG 602 LED. Still leaning toward the 600 though.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2011)

TJefferson said:


> I'll probably go for a "beginner" type strain for a while, to get the hang of things. I think I read bleu cheese was a good beginner strain?


I would recommend Hindu Skunk or Master Kush (pretty much the same strain)... it's very forgiving. I grew Hindu Skunk and White Widow, the WW turned out non smokable becuase I screwed the whole thing up so bad. The HS... it's still good today and I've had it in a jar for 2 years. A couple of my buddies like it the best of all my smokes, haha. Smells great too.

I'm not saying Blue Cheese is bad, I don't know anything about it... just wanted to throw my 2p in.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I would recommend Hindu Skunk or Master Kush (pretty much the same strain)... it's very forgiving. I grew Hindu Skunk and White Widow, the WW turned out non smokable becuase I screwed the whole thing up so bad. The HS... it's still good today and I've had it in a jar for 2 years. A couple of my buddies like it the best of all my smokes, haha. Smells great too.
> 
> I'm not saying Blue Cheese is bad, I don't know anything about it... just wanted to throw my 2p in.


Pure Power Plant. Easiest strain I've grown, you can't hurt it and it ALWAYS turns out.


----------



## TJefferson (May 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I would recommend Hindu Skunk or Master Kush (pretty much the same strain)... it's very forgiving. I grew Hindu Skunk and White Widow, the WW turned out non smokable becuase I screwed the whole thing up so bad. The HS... it's still good today and I've had it in a jar for 2 years. A couple of my buddies like it the best of all my smokes, haha. Smells great too.
> 
> I'm not saying Blue Cheese is bad, I don't know anything about it... just wanted to throw my 2p in.





Shwagbag said:


> Pure Power Plant. Easiest strain I've grown, you can't hurt it and it ALWAYS turns out.


 Thanks for the info. I looked it up and Swiss Cheese is what I had down as a beginner strain. I think it stated so on Nirvana or wherever. 6-8 wk flowering time and a good beginner strain, or something to that effect. The whole process of germinating, vegging, cloning and flowering (making clones out of 1-2 of the plants), etc is daunting for a noob. I'll definitely need to carefully pick a hearty strain that is a bit forgiving.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

i love blue cheese. i keep ordering it. but it seems i didnt get my berry muffin pheno i got the stinkier cheesy pheno. which is good i guess.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

TJefferson said:


> Thanks for the info. I looked it up and Swiss Cheese is what I had down as a beginner strain. I think it stated so on Nirvana or wherever. 6-8 wk flowering time and a good beginner strain, or something to that effect. The whole process of germinating, vegging, cloning and flowering (making clones out of 1-2 of the plants), etc is daunting for a noob. I'll definitely need to carefully pick a hearty strain that is a bit forgiving.


 i would say blue cheese is kinda picky as a plant. i'd just take a shot in trhe dark. what you looking for sative or indica.


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2011)

If I were to do it all again, I'd start with fem seed, not that I'm a fan, and run them all at once. Then take a clone from each for a second run, and start flowering, I'd do this until I build up a reserve suitable to my consumption times 3 at least, then I'd start playing around with regulars. The biggest thing I found is that alot of time was spent on regular seeds leaving me short on supply and causing early harvests and not allowing for a proper cure before I had to dig in. Call me Chronic, idk, but I hate running out, especially now that I'm making my own.

Edit. the plus side to it though is I was able to get some nice seed that somehow escaped and ran away to new homes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Everclear is illegal here too, but not in my other province I lived in. Might touch base with some friends about that later but for now I was hoping I could head out this morn to Home Depot or something and get a better deal.


I found this interesting discussion on alcohol in an automotive paint & refinishing forum:

*http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing/32323-isopropyl-alcohol-where-get.html*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

very true, i dont mind reg seeds if im established. but if i am re-starting like ive had to do before i need fems. no time 4 males in the beginning.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2011)

TJefferson said:


> The whole process of germinating, vegging, cloning and flowering (making clones out of 1-2 of the plants), etc is daunting for a noob.


Daunting for some of us who aren't to noob-y. I tried my hand at seeds this year and I must say it was all a bit too much for my little head to think about. Ended up finding a good home for them. I just buy clones, veg a couple weeks, and flower. So much easier, but having clones to buy is a luxury. I definitely feel lucky on that tip. And yeah PPP is great beginner too.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I have NO idea as to why, but reading that made me think of Mitch Hedberg (RIP).
> It's probably the THC...
> 
> 
> ...


Funny about the indian pale ale. I used to work at a place that cleaned cleanrooms and Isopropyl alcohol was used every day. We always called it IPA. I quit drinking over 5 years ago, and when I did drink it was mostly liquor, so I'm not into the beer scene much. I'm not sure what is with all the beer knowledge these days, but I hear IPA (the ale) mentioned a lot amoungst my friends. When I first started hearing it I wondered how it was that they were drinking ISO and not ending up in the hospital. I figured it out eventually.

In regards to Mitch Hedberg... I had never heard of him before you mentioned this. I have to say... I have not laughed harder possibly in my entire life. Maybe 1 or 2 times this hard. Anyways, he is/was one funny individual. Shame he's gone.

[youtube]2491LucLa1g[/youtube]


----------



## malady (May 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I would recommend Hindu Skunk or Master Kush (pretty much the same strain)... it's very forgiving. I grew Hindu Skunk and White Widow, the WW turned out non smokable becuase I screwed the whole thing up so bad. The HS... it's still good today and I've had it in a jar for 2 years. A couple of my buddies like it the best of all my smokes, haha. Smells great too.
> 
> I'm not saying Blue Cheese is bad, I don't know anything about it... just wanted to throw my 2p in.



i have grown blue cheese many times
it is an awesome plant

but very very picky

stick with a kush for first time use

afghan kush was my first strain, it was so easy to grow
it can handle hot temps and it not picky with nutes
big yield too!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> idk bout NC since im still new roiund here. but in sc it was sold @ every liquor store.
> as far as making iso hash. ive inly done it once with trim and it was fresh. next time ill be drying. i have to figure out how to use my trim so i wont have to waste it. i hate wasting.


Edibles are always a viable option


----------



## mcpurple (May 20, 2011)

DST riddle me wants you!

na man but he has created a 600 club thread just for you man and its a sticky

http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,469.0.html


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

It is bubbling on the joint I am smoking just now, it sure is ooooh-weeeee! 

Waiter: Are you finished sir? How did you find your meal sir?
Sir: I found that my meal was a pile of dog turd, now get the fuck out of my face!
lol, that what I meant by "found". Don't you love English!

And oil!



jigfresh said:


> Ewwwwwie.... that looks so nastily good. Not sure what you mean by where I found mine? I found the BHO hiding in the trim I had, so I extracted it with butane. I have not found any concentrates on the ground at a smoke shop for some time now, lol. The honey oil does for sure kick shit into high gear. I haven't passed out in front of the TV this much since I lived by myself. Been a couple time I've fallen asleep racing on the ps3 only to be woken by the controller vibrating when I crash. Not the most fun experience for someone who crashed their car after falling asleep. It's like bad deja vu each time.
> 
> I got the butane taste the first time I smoke the stuff, but that was before the vacuum purge. I got me a hand powered vacuum pump that I can suck all the tiny tiny butane bubbles out the oil with. Takes a bit of work here (being so cold) but it's the business when done right.
> 
> Where you get some everclear? thought that was illegal (haha, like that stops us doing things).





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Have you used ISO D, if u have u gotta let me kno if u like the Everclear or ISO version better.


ISO i have never done. this is very nice though, fuk me.



TJefferson said:


> Thanks for the response DST. I' haven't done a great deal of research on which strain I'll do yet. I'll probably go for a "beginner" type strain for a while, to get the hang of things. I think I read bleu cheese was a good beginner strain? I'm also doing soil, which I hear is more forgivable. I'm not going for pure yield nor pure potency. I'd like a mix (probably a common goal). Ideally, eventially I'd like to end up with about a lb at the end of each harvest. This is after I have some experience and know what I'm doing of course. At first I'll be happy to just not kill the plants, lol.
> 
> 600w hps seems like just about the right fit for me as far as yields go with a balance of heat and energy consumption. I've also been looking at LED's recently. I may get shit thrown at me now for mentioning that but oh well, lol. I like the lower energy consumption and heat signature. Also I like the idea of being able to leave and not worrying about my house burning down in case the fan goes out or something, lol. So I'm looking at either a 600w hps set up or something like 2 357 mag LED's or one SG 602 LED. Still leaning toward the 600 though.


All I would suggest mate, is to get something that has a short flowering time. The quicker you get you first harvest out the way the better. You will be gagging to pull it down so if it's a short flowering plant then better for you. Or that was perhaps just how I remember feeling (every grow I have, lol)



DoobieBrother said:


> I found this interesting discussion on alcohol in an automotive paint & refinishing forum:
> 
> *http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing/32323-isopropyl-alcohol-where-get.html*





mcpurple said:


> DST riddle me wants you!
> 
> na man but he has created a 600 club thread just for you man and its a sticky
> 
> http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,469.0.html


I am not sure my wife would be happy, hehe.

10 PRINT "600";
20 GOTO 10!!!!!!!

PEACE MOTHAFUKKAS

DST


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

oh, the link didn't work for me. I will look into this like inspector clousea!


----------



## Heads Up (May 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> idk bout NC since im still new roiund here. but in sc it was sold @ every liquor store.
> as far as making iso hash. ive inly done it once with trim and it was fresh. next time ill be drying. i have to figure out how to use my trim so i wont have to waste it. i hate wasting.


I've started using my real good trim to make dry sieved hash, love it and my buddy tells me he then takes the trim he's sieved and runs it through his vaporizer. I tossed it the first time but I'm in the process of saving more.



TJefferson said:


> Thanks for the response DST. I' haven't done a great deal of research on which strain I'll do yet. I'll probably go for a "beginner" type strain for a while, to get the hang of things. I think I read bleu cheese was a good beginner strain? I'm also doing soil, which I hear is more forgivable. I'm not going for pure yield nor pure potency. I'd like a mix (probably a common goal). Ideally, eventially I'd like to end up with about a lb at the end of each harvest. This is after I have some experience and know what I'm doing of course. At first I'll be happy to just not kill the plants, lol.
> 
> 600w hps seems like just about the right fit for me as far as yields go with a balance of heat and energy consumption. I've also been looking at LED's recently. I may get shit thrown at me now for mentioning that but oh well, lol. I like the lower energy consumption and heat signature. Also I like the idea of being able to leave and not worrying about my house burning down in case the fan goes out or something, lol. So I'm looking at either a 600w hps set up or something like 2 357 mag LED's or one SG 602 LED. Still leaning toward the 600 though.


I would look at any skunk strain with skunk#1 in it.



TJefferson said:


> Thanks for the info. I looked it up and Swiss Cheese is what I had down as a beginner strain. I think it stated so on Nirvana or wherever. 6-8 wk flowering time and a good beginner strain, or something to that effect. The whole process of germinating, vegging, cloning and flowering (making clones out of 1-2 of the plants), etc is daunting for a noob. I'll definitely need to carefully pick a hearty strain that is a bit forgiving.


One step at a time, don't kill them is a good first step, with time you'll learn the rest.



duchieman said:


> If I were to do it all again, I'd start with fem seed, not that I'm a fan, and run them all at once. Then take a clone from each for a second run, and start flowering, I'd do this until I build up a reserve suitable to my consumption times 3 at least, then I'd start playing around with regulars. The biggest thing I found is that alot of time was spent on regular seeds leaving me short on supply and causing early harvests and not allowing for a proper cure before I had to dig in. Call me Chronic, idk, but I hate running out, especially now that I'm making my own.
> 
> Edit. the plus side to it though is I was able to get some nice seed that somehow escaped and ran away to new homes.


Duchie and everyone else, just checking in to say I'm alive and well, very well. I just finished my rationing period a couple of weeks ago when I chopped my herijuana x big white. That was a few weeks ago. I have the main cola left, it's in a jar with the main cola of the blackjack which is in my opinion a good all around smoke. We'll see how it is is another couple of weeks of curing. I chopped my hericules monday afternoon and this afternoon she went into jars. Shackzilla ends week eleven of 12/12 tomorrow. I'm letting her go another week. Nice dense buds for a sativa dominant plant. And then I have this killing fields. What a long strange trip it's been with this plant. In the beginning it didn't want to grow, it was a runt, then it all of a sudden started growing and I had to supercrop it to keep it under control. I'm not exactly sure how old the bitch is but she still needs a couple more/few weeks to finish. Sannie says you have green and blue phenos with this plant. Mine is burgundy and very fruity. I've never seen a plant with this color of bud. It's not the leaves, it's the seeds sacks the pistils shoot out from. Very nice size buds on her and if she fattens up over the next few weeks I'll be super pleased. I took a couple of small branches of the shackzilla that should be dry in a few more days. I'm taking off a few days next week and heading to st. augustine, the oldest city in the US. This old man has started playing the friends with benefits game and it's going very well. There is something to be said about having a woman around for company and play and yet still have your freedom. I've never experienced it before and I'm lovin' it, way more than mac donalds. My lack of participation on the six hundred lately is in direct correlation with my now active social life, sorry guys. I'm playing golf again in the morning, a seven oh seven tee time, I'm hoping to be the first out for the day? Tomorrow evening my play pal comes over and will be hanging out till monday morning and then wednesday this old fart is heading out to see a different woman. Any comments containing jealousy and envy will get you guys nowhere.

cof, you get any purple out of your killing fields?

My next grow is going to be the one I've been waiting for. Neville's haze, hawaiian snow, chocolope, critical kali mist, acapulco gold and a laughing buddha, all sativa dominant.

mr. west, I owe you an apology. I have not forgotten. I've been bitten by a vagina and I can't get away. My apologies.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2011)

Heads Up

Glad to see your alive and well. Have you ever noticed how much better you after knocking the rust off...it just gets better with age.

I had one plant that was a dark purple...she was so mistreated so was ugly, but a good smoke for the head.

DST

OIL ON...



cof


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I knew if we farted loud enough he would raise his head. Life is about socialising, good on you!!


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> OIL ON...
> 
> ...


oh it's on. Lekker!


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2011)

Im glad your more than well Heads up lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2011)

Hey peeps, check this out 

http://www.redwormcomposting.com/?s=gardening


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> oh, the link didn't work for me. I will look into this like inspector clousea!


"Do you have a license for your minky?"

[video=youtube;mQAMvmi1Zwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQAMvmi1Zwk[/video]


----------



## BatCave (May 20, 2011)

NY Purple Diesel day 38 under the 600


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

BatCave said:


> NY Purple Diesel day 38 under the 600
> 
> View attachment 1610409View attachment 1610408View attachment 1610407View attachment 1610405


 nice job man love purple diesel all diesel somethin about its taste and high i dnt know but i love it are u running co2 i wish my buds would be that fat at day 38 ime on 4 weeks no where near that size or size of really anyones


----------



## BatCave (May 20, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> nice job man love purple diesel all diesel somethin about its taste and high i dnt know but i love it are u running co2 i wish my buds would be that fat at day 38 ime on 4 weeks no where near that size or size of really anyones


lthopkins, thanks and I am not using C02, just a 600w in a cooltube on a light mover in a 4x3x7.5 tent, plants in FFOF mix with Age Old liquid nutes and a few small other organic additives.


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

ok i am in the proccess of shopping for a co2 setup.
here is what i understand i need
tank hose regulator and ppm meter is this all 
and is it worth doing and i mean a major diffrence
my setup is 4x4x8 tent 6 inch fan and 600watt hps
what size tank should i shop for i want a growers opinion other than the hydro guy trying to sell me a tank bigger than i need space is a issue 
can these be hung on the wall,,ime guessing ya but u never know it would be upright


----------



## BatCave (May 20, 2011)

I have zero experience with C02, my tent is in the room I spend 75% of my day in so they get their C02 from me


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

will snap some fresh pics of my grow at 9 when lights come on


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2011)

Hey HU, good to hear your alive and ACTIVE! Seems to be a greasers night seeing that I too fixed up a bit more ISO today. A little too green tasting this time though but hey, my Goulash wasn't the greatest the first couple of time either. 

Hey IT, is this your first grow?


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey HU, good to hear your alive and ACTIVE! Seems to be a greasers night seeing that I too fixed up a bit more ISO today. A little too green tasting this time though but hey, my Goulash wasn't the greatest the first couple of time either.
> 
> Hey IT, is this your first grow?


if ur talking to me this will be my second grow and doing my firwst outdoor this year doing 10 bubba kush 4 grand daddy puprle 4 c4 and 2 bluedream


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2011)

Ah, very nice. Sounds like things are working out for you pretty good then. I was asking because you were asking about the CO2 and I see quite a few new guys who just want to buy up everything for their first grow and I don't think this is the right way to go about starting out anything. But if you've got your feet wet this far then it's less likely that's the case, in my opinion. My thing is, how do you know that the best is the best if the first thing you buy is "the best"? Like the young punk dissin my $100 Yamaha guitar when the little bugger couldn't play a chord if his life depended on it. How would he know how good that U.S Strat his daddy bought him for his first guitar is? (Two note power chords don't count) Anyway, I have yet to do anything more than plant, water and feed with the most basic nutrients that I can get pretty much anywhere. The only thing I've bought in regards to nutes from a hydro supply place is a bottle of mychorrizae and that's it, and I've grown some really nice bud so far. Now if I try to up my game, I'll have a better idea of what I bought and how good it really is. CO2 just seems like a big leap to me so early on in the game is all.


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ah, very nice. Sounds like things are working out for you pretty good then. I was asking because you were asking about the CO2 and I see quite a few new guys who just want to buy up everything for their first grow and I don't think this is the right way to go about starting out anything. But if you've got your feet wet this far then it's less likely that's the case, in my opinion. My thing is, how do you know that the best is the best if the first thing you buy is "the best"? Like the young punk dissin my $100 Yamaha guitar when the little bugger couldn't play a chord if his life depended on it. How would he know how good that U.S Strat his daddy bought him for his first guitar is? (Two note power chords don't count) Anyway, I have yet to do anything more than plant, water and feed with the most basic nutrients that I can get pretty much anywhere. The only thing I've bought in regards to nutes from a hydro supply place is a bottle of mychorrizae and that's it, and I've grown some really nice bud so far. Now if I try to up my game, I'll have a better idea of what I bought and how good it really is. CO2 just seems like a big leap to me so early on in the game is all.


 i know what u mean ,,,, but if it was one of those things like dude it is so worth it wouldnt grow without it kind of thing then would get it but probly just hold off


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> i know what u mean ,,,, but if it was one of those things like dude it is so worth it wouldnt grow without it kind of thing then would get it but probly just hold off


Yes, but I've been fouled by following other peoples advice because they were so hyped about it and believed in it so much. Anyway, I've thought of the CO2 thing too, even the DIY type stuff, and I think it would be too much of a hassle. I also figure that with all the fresh air I get into my tent, there should be more than enough CO2 for my girls. They sure aren't bitching much.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> CO2 just seems like a big leap to me so early on in the game is all.


I agree. I would hold off on the co2. If you dial in the rest of your grows and really get things perfect... then you add co2 it will take things to the next level. If you aren't spot on with other conditions the co2 won't do much and just be a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I agree. I would hold off on the co2. If you dial in the rest of your grows and really get things perfect... then you add co2 it will take things to the next level. If you aren't spot on with other conditions the co2 won't do much and just be a waste of money in my opinion.


 true and i do get alot of fresh air in the tent the fan sucking out brings tons of air in and i have it vented out the window so i dnt have recycled air coming back in ,,,, ime not growing for money just some personal smoke ,,,i think its more rewarding smoking somthing u grew ,,do u guys feel the same


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> true and i do get alot of fresh air in the tent the fan sucking out brings tons of air in and i have it vented out the window so i dnt have recycled air coming back in ,,,, ime not growing for money just some personal smoke ,,,i think its more rewarding smoking somthing u grew ,,do u guys feel the same


 I personally feel that the quality of what I grow is better than any top shelf at a dispensary... I have also been told that by several acquaintances as well 

Either way, it is definitely more "enjoyable" to smoke something you grow, similar to growing your own fruits and veggies, or using something you built yourself. Self accomplishment is a great feeling in my eyes.


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I personally feel that the quality of what I grow is better than any top shelf at a dispensary... I have also been told that by several acquaintances as well
> 
> Either way, it is definitely more "enjoyable" to smoke something you grow, similar to growing your own fruits and veggies, or using something you built yourself. Self accomplishment is a great feeling in my eyes.


kinda makes u have a diffrent spin on the whole growing it and not buying it since my last harvest i have had a diffrent respect for it and how much we put into these plants to get what we get, before i started growing with friends and on my second grow on my own,, it shure isnt what u think when ur young grow a plant or two get tons of weed u know takes alot to get alot if u know what i mean not just money bieng dumped into electricity nutes soil etc but our time energy and love


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> time energy and love


 This is much more valuable than anything else IMO.


----------



## lthopkins (May 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This is much more valuable than anything else IMO.


 i agree ,, that is very key to a healthy operation and good outcome


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;OwxcQvB_vcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwxcQvB_vcQ[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> kinda makes u have a diffrent spin on the whole growing it and not buying it since my last harvest i have had a diffrent respect for it and how much we put into these plants to get what we get, before i started growing with friends and on my second grow on my own,, it shure isnt what u think when ur young grow a plant or two get tons of weed u know takes alot to get alot if u know what i mean not just money bieng dumped into electricity nutes soil etc but our time energy and love


Lots of love lol nuf said lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> ... Here's a couple shots of of my Sour Diesel/Blueberry getting ready for transplant and switch. Two pheno's structurally anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1609091View attachment 1609090View attachment 1609097View attachment 1609096View attachment 1609098
> 
> Thought I'd share some Dog shots. Found this young one and her mom out walking today.


Those Sour X BB should both be fems, and depending on pheno will stay nice and short, or explode like your Jackhammers once you flip.

I have one in flowering going on a couple weeks now


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

So the girls moved into the tent, they are basting under the 600. always exciting to start a new class.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2011)

Morning Guys,

I totally agree with Duchie, CO2 is a great thing and essential element for our plant, but if you have enough fresh air coming into your room, this should really be enough for our plants. I am not syaing CO2 is not a beneficial things to have, but then you need to be looking at actually sealing your room up, limiting air flow in and out, and that requires you to get your heat issue sorted 100%. 2nd or 3rd grow this is not somehting I would recommend getting into, unless you are spending a whole load of cash on your grow. And if you are doing it for yourself and for the love of growing that kind of defeats the purpose. But that's just my opinion.

Anyway, its Saturday and I am rolling my morning joint which will be smeared in yet more oil (I am really diggin this oil - super clean hit, high as can be, and longevity to the hit as well  - still wasted from last night, lol)

Will get you guys some updates. Not sure if I am going to chop something today or not...we shall see.

Have a good one,

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Speaking of ISO. Is there anywhere else I can look for it other than a drug store? The bottles are small and pricey there and I'd like to buy a larger volume for a better price.
> 
> Thanks
> Duchie


eBay??

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=isopropanol&_sacat=See-All-Categories

I just bought a litre for a 5ER


----------



## DST (May 21, 2011)

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

Oil be seeing you in all the old familiar places..........

Looks evil oil. I got my isopropyl today kool


----------



## dr green dre (May 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Peace, DST


Sticky icky.. that spliff looks like it tastes sweet.. Funny that only this week a mate of mines said his dad was making soming with some sort oil with gas i couldnt work out what he ment but he said it made that oil we used to get on the rizzlas back in the day i guess thats what you 've made there. 

* I've now got some cuts of the other dog seed i planted at the start of the last grow,this seed was given to a mate to grow up he had a few problems so i think they was only four cuts were taken. now that plants in flower. From the look of these they look like the other pheno i've seen every one else with the darker leaves i hope it is so then i'll have 2 different ones to work with.Mate says thrips attacked the mother so cuts aint looking the best at the mo, im going to leave them with the Lemons and DPqs that have survived on the window sill for the past 2 wks ,i need to sort out a tent for these


*​


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2011)

Good day all. Nice doobie D. Thanks for the tips on the bulk ISO. I did some snooping on line too and haven't found anything yet. One place I found even noted that UPS charges an extra hazardous material fee of $25. There's got to be some local supply company that carries gallon jugs so I'll keep looking. I ended up getting the half litre and doing up the rest of my shake so I've got time. 

RIP Randy
[video=youtube;OQxyD0Q7GtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxyD0Q7GtU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Peace, DST


After that this seems appropiate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5IS45jT468&feature=player_detailpage

 
cof


----------



## lthopkins (May 21, 2011)

whats up guys guess we are all smokin the oil me to,,, anyways snapped some pics of a few of the outdoor plants and then the tent with my 600 watt and my other baby that will be gaurding my outdoor babys ,,, i have a crappy camera so u cant really c the buds , will get pics of the other ten soon
he wieghs in at 200 pounds pure bred akc german wrott

o and u can kind of c the leaves i posted a few post back but on the plant


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> After that this seems appropiate.
> [youtube]K5IS45jT468[/youtube]
> 
> 
> cof


Cool song cof. You guys are giving me a musical education here. I am absolutely loving it.


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2011)

That Rocked cof! Quite a toned down version from the album release with the heavy distorted guitar. This one shows his talent better, in my opinion. Second to none!

By the way, I had the privilege to tend bar while this guy rocked the house. Loudest show I ever heard.


----------



## lthopkins (May 21, 2011)

let me know what u guys think on the indoor it has alot of hairs just looks white all over ,,,or if there is anything i should do let me know and when do i start molasses and at what ratio 3 tbls per gallon is what i heard but seems a bit much


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2011)

Jigfresh

Thanks for posting where it can be seen and for the input.
I'm working in the garden listening to Big Al Carson's Live at the Funky Pirate and found this and thought you might like it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt6LQvwDswo&feature=player_popout


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2011)

This is one of his lesser radio plays. Ooooooh yeaaaaaaah, the Canadian Rock Guitar legend himself, Pat Travers. The man called upon to fill in for Randy Rhodes when he passed. 

[video=youtube;Qf7rSjlB9es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf7rSjlB9es[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)

As promised...some pics of my convertible top for my shed.

























I used 2" PVC with end caps 11' long and rolled the Panda film on it and screwed it to it. No glue I tried would stick to this shit. I tried several too.


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2011)

Billcollector

You do good work. Well engineered and constructed.
Did you try duct tape?


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2011)

Hey, great job bassman, that looks awesome! Just in case your interested, on the roll up tarps on the grain trailer, when the tarp is unrolled and covering the top, that tarp pole, when dangling like that, would then roll back up into itself until it reached back up the the lip/edge of the trailer, making it taunt. I think you'll be fine that way but I'd make sure it's secure because a good enough wind might take it.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 21, 2011)

bass- That is baaaaaad ass. I could type some long deal about how much i appreciate the time and thought you put into that, and the fact that you sharing it with us is what the 600 is all about. Or I could just say that is baaaaaad ass instead.





Yup, baaaaaaad ass.


----------



## Hotsause (May 21, 2011)

Nice setup Bassman. If i ever venture into outdoor growing i might have to steal your idea  But dont worry i give credit where its due


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 21, 2011)

very nice BASS!!

IT- your dog ways more than i do!! by a good 50 pounds haha.

so everyone has got me convinced to do some iso oil! whats a good ratio for a heavy hitting oil? is it better to use popcorn buds or trim? let sit for a week and shake everyday a couple times?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 21, 2011)

Nice job bassman! I'd been out there with bungie cords and scotch tape, then wondering why it wasn't working so good. 
And unless you live in a windless area, heed duchieman. That extra 24" hanging down the side gives the wind a nice lever to try and remove your handiwork when it gets gusty (remember: you've attached a sail to the top of your shed).
May not flip up over the edge, but it will be clanking & bouncing against the wall of the shed when windy, for sure.
But super job! Solved your photoperiod issues nicely!


----------



## lthopkins (May 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> very nice BASS!!
> 
> IT- your dog ways more than i do!! by a good 50 pounds haha.
> 
> so everyone has got me convinced to do some iso oil! whats a good ratio for a heavy hitting oil? is it better to use popcorn buds or trim? let sit for a week and shake everyday a couple times?


 he isnt very friendly to strangers anyone gets 50 feet of my property he flips out ,,, he is the bast dam dog i have ever had he was trained properly and responds to every command instantly if he wasnt fixed i would breed him he is pure bred with papers,,,anyway cant wait to have my indoor done want to try it so bad i wish they had a strain that was a 30 day finishing strain that would be nice


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 21, 2011)

im sure a few bungie cords attached to the "hanging" side and ran to some eye bolts at the base of the shed would hold it in place.


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 21, 2011)

Looking good Bass, Pretty darned innovative there fella  way to harness gods 600 watter hehe. 

Speaking of oil ive got some hash oil that was brewed up in some absynth and it is some gnarly shit man. I cant really say i like it to much. It smells like black liquorisce and tastes like shit but it gets the old noodle good and cooked for what its worth. Next round will be better lol. 

Hey any of you 600 brethren going for an outdoor plant or two? if so stop over me thread ive got a few lil tricks that may help with animals. 

And on a happy note ive got me a new indoor spizzot so 600's will be firing up real soon.  A2L


----------



## indecline (May 21, 2011)

I love all the great disigns i see on the 600, I get most of my inspiration from here, been glued to this page ever since i spotted DST'S vertical on page 1.

Been having a hell of a lot of problems with my tents at the moment. i have a pair of 1.2x1.2x6 tents and its nothing but probelems. after finding space for the two tents in my tiny flat i managed to scrape together enough extension leeds and plug sockets together.
i have 6 plants in each, all at about 7 weeks veg from clones. mainly exodus cheese but a few chronic and some blue cheese. I switched to flower today.
Im on a budget at the moment, so one of the tents only has a desk fan (i have to leave the tent open during the lights on) which causes 90 percent humidity with the tent shut. i opened it to find dew drops on every leaf tip, cant be good.

the other tent has an inline fan, carbon filter etc.. and a smaller fan pulling cool air in. i had to take the carbon filter off to combat the heat, there wasnt enough air being taken out.

im stressed and havnt blazed all day, had my thinking cap on.

I know what the problem is, i need a cooltube or an inline shade. my lights are the cheepest i can get and cause a lot of heat. i guess ill have to go buy a couple of inline shades, would any of you reccomend any that arnt too expensive?

been a hell of a day, and im going to light a bowl up, have a good night guys. 

p.s, i NEVER watch football but tomorrow is Blackpool v Man United and ill be watching, be a shame to see blackpool go down after fighting to stay up all season.


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2011)

Man, there's a lot flying around about this Rapture thing. Jokes about it are going around like there's no tomorrow!

OK, I stole that one. Nope, didn't make it up myself, but it's damn funny.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Man, there's a lot flying around about this Rapture thing. Jokes about it are going around like there's no tomorrow!
> 
> OK, I stole that one. Nope, didn't make it up myself, but it's damn funny.


One problem with consoling the end of the world crew. You can't make them feel any better by saying "Well, it's not the end of the world."

Sorry, that's really stupid I know, but I thought it was kinda funny. Not mine, I heard it from my wife.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey, great job bassman, that looks awesome! Just in case your interested, on the roll up tarps on the grain trailer, when the tarp is unrolled and covering the top, that tarp pole, when dangling like that, would then roll back up into itself until it reached back up the the lip/edge of the trailer, making it taunt. I think you'll be fine that way but I'd make sure it's secure because a good enough wind might take it.


 I have duct taped the loose 24 inches on both edges in 6" strips. I pull it taut and bolt it to the shed at night. B4 I did this the wind would open it a lil and light would get it. I even kept out a hail storm with this top!! I had to go out and get the build up off though occasionally.
Thanx for all the ideas and help from the 600 that made this roll-top possible!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)

I tied the Afgoo down as she was too tall.
Here are some pics to show them about 6 weeks or so into flower......


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)

these pics look terrible!! How do I bring back the quality?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 21, 2011)

the last one looks good! its all about proper lighting and not getting your shadow in the way haha! hows the GDP smell? should be something amazing haha, i love it!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)

The pics on my pc look awesome!! All the trichomes etc...
ones posted look like nothing. No detail at all. 
I wish you could see what I see!!!
The GDP smells really good, so does the mango kush the and afgoo!!
I come out of my shed all sticky, I mean reallly sticky all over my clothes arms legs etc...it wont wash off either.
The is my 2nd grow, 1st grow was not glittery and sticky like this, not even close!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Billcollector
> 
> You do good work. Well engineered and constructed.
> Did you try duct tape?
> ...


slightly confused...


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)

I zoomed in on one pic to see if the trichomes will show up.





this is a lil better.....


----------



## lthopkins (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> slightly confused...


 i caught that to he really is a confused old fart huh?? ( just joking cof) think he ment that to bassman,,,bassman looks good


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Billcollector
> 
> You do good work. Well engineered and constructed.
> Did you try duct tape?
> ...


I didnt try duct tape, except to cover screws as not to rip film, and also used it to bolt cover to shed at night for same reason...to reinforce film. I do not unroll the cover all the way. I have 5-6 ft still rolled on the end to make sure it never gets loose, that and I didnt feel like cutting the 20 ft piece I bought.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


>


[youtube]LXDoxxlgNG0[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> slightly confused...


You're right, I'm slightly stoned.

It was meant for bassman...what's a little confusion among friends.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

[youtube]/v/fQfZNZUg0Fg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></p[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2011)

Alright! Party Night! Cool vids boys. Here's a little Kim Mitchell playing a reunion with his original band Max Webster. I've included the lyrics.

[video=youtube;a3RJnmTwjck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3RJnmTwjck[/video]

*Artist: Max Webster 
Song: The party 
Album: *
[B u y " " CD] 


cats in the bag / the neighbours holler
this party is higher / than the eiffel tower

we're all here to be reckless / we're all sleazy and easy to please
dreamers and schemers on the loose

we're all here for a celebration / the madcap scene and the max machine
and the friends you see go up in smoke
and this heel toe dance song tour de force

climbing a cloud climbing a cloud / put a little life on the line

here's Lucy she's choosey / of who calls her on the phone
she's from a very rich foreign family / but displaced cause of rivalry at home

now Daphne is the orphan / still searching for her roots
she likes concert blisters and leather boots
and knows one fact her act is to get loose

now we're just musicians / here to thin the thickness of your skin

show us your body / show us your curls / show us your tour de force
show us your thrills / keep that smile on your face
this is the best offer you've had so far

we're innocent we're naive / in the cabarets we get our veins wet
in the saloons we hassle the richest guests
in the climb we're breathless above the rest

climbing a cloud climbing a cloud 

Cheers!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 21, 2011)

Was stoned last night and decided to watch some classical guitarists.


How about a little eye candy and amazing talent?

(*_edit_: *"I have no idea to this day what that pretty Spanish lady was playing so passionately about. Truth is, I don't want to know. Some things are best left unsaid. I'd like to think she was playing a song about something so beautiful, it can't be expressed in words, and makes your heart ache because of it. I tell you, those notes soared higher and farther than anybody in a green place dares to dream. It was like some beautiful bird flapped into our drab little grow room and made those walls dissolve away, and for the briefest of moments, every last man in Club 600 felt free.*")

Charo performs Recuerdos de la Alhambra:
[video=youtube;LgpAlKKftG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgpAlKKftG0[/video]

Charo performs Caliente:
[video=youtube;5R9tEb3Dl2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R9tEb3Dl2c&feature=related[/video]

Charo performs Picante:
[video=youtube;whErwOotGSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whErwOotGSY&NR=1[/video]

And two guys whom you might have heard of:

Jose Feliciano performs Malaguena:
[video=youtube;IC0CepMYALQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC0CepMYALQ&feature=related[/video]

Roy Clark performs Malguena:
[video=youtube;lxDQQDF6j0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxDQQDF6j0Y&feature=related[/video]

Terrence Farrell on Guitar History:
[video=youtube;LHaVf8FJDfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHaVf8FJDfA[/video]


----------



## BatCave (May 21, 2011)

Just installed my new Hydrotek Cool Star tube/hood, much better than my little 19" cool tube. Cool star is 32" x 25" and fits very nicely in my 3x4x7.5 tent.

Before & After
 

New cool star, huge difference


Cool star glass area is as large as my whole cooltube
.


Quick shot of my NY Purple Diesel


----------



## lthopkins (May 21, 2011)

nice alot better lighting did u catch the pic of my tent a page back or so


----------



## BatCave (May 21, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> nice alot better lighting did u catch the pic of my tent a page back or so


Yes and I like the tomato cages


----------



## lthopkins (May 21, 2011)

BatCave said:


> Yes and I like the tomato cages


 first time doing the cages i think i am liking it also


----------



## bekindbud (May 22, 2011)

Sup Sixerzzz, thought some of you would enjoy this video. This would be someone on my top 3 list of* "People I would Smoke Bud With"*

[video=youtube;Y08X5jFSCZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y08X5jFSCZw&feature=related[/video]

Have a great Weekend!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sup Sixerzzz, thought some of you would enjoy this video. This would be someone on my top 3 list of* "People I would Smoke Bud With"*
> 
> [video=youtube;Y08X5jFSCZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y08X5jFSCZw&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


Awesome video!
That guy must have elephant's legs to be able to walk around with those elephant balls swinging twixt his thighs.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Sticky icky.. that spliff looks like it tastes sweet.. Funny that only this week a mate of mines said his dad was making soming with some sort oil with gas i couldnt work out what he ment but he said it made that oil we used to get on the rizzlas back in the day i guess thats what you 've made there.


basically. mj oil.



BatCave said:


> Just installed my new Hydrotek Cool Star tube/hood, much better than my little 19" cool tube. Cool star is 32" x 25" and fits very nicely in my 3x4x7.5 tent.
> 
> Before & After
> View attachment 1611724 View attachment 1611788
> ...


Cool tube on steroids!


Morning guys, bit of chopping action this morning me thinks. Have a good Sunday, nice tunes, that dude in your post Duchie needs to get a hair cut, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## bekindbud (May 22, 2011)

Could you imagine smoking a bowl with that dude and him tell you the story while you watch his live video of it. Amazing shit and really cool to watch while smoking some fine buds. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 22, 2011)

One in front right is day 37 - also the healthiest


----------



## Tcm04 (May 22, 2011)

My second edition to the 600 club. Here is my Pineapple Express from a lil while back. Flowered under ONE 600W HPS. Stuff was GREAT.



















*EARLY FLOWER*


----------



## Heads Up (May 22, 2011)

Good sunday morning my fellow six hunnies. Nice bud guys. Shackzilla has entered week 12 of 12/12. I'll get some pics up shortly.

Is there any chance of obtaining a jackhammer bean or three? Just wondering out loud...


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Back for 2 minutes and on the mooch already, lol. j/k headsup, I am sure someone will get the fairy the instructions.


----------



## duchieman (May 22, 2011)

Hey Doobie. I just found your online counterpart!

http://twitter.com/#!/DoobieDoodette


----------



## Hotsause (May 22, 2011)

So heres my girls 17 days after my Timer Mishaps. I went into the flowering room and it smelled like fruity pebbles im excited as hell 





PE:





WW;










and Sour Cream:


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Nice one HS, amazing how quick things go when they have the correct light schedule, hehe, soz couldn't help it. You are going to have some Monstero's on your hands soon enough.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hotsause (May 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice one HS, amazing how quick things go when they have the correct light schedule, hehe, soz couldn't help it. You are going to have some Monstero's on your hands soon enough.
> 
> Peace, DST


 Lmao i know right. The SC and WW are getting a little to close for comfort to my light But they if i have to bend i have to whatever works. I can imagin what these girls would look like now if i wouldnt have been retarded with my timer.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Ach you've got plenty room there buddy. If they get too close just give them some Hotsause rubbing and they'll soon be swooning away from the light. (couple of bends of supercropping would see you well.)


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2011)

I was playing in the garden today and harvested these uberkush ladies.





eight and one half weeks of sweet, sticky goodness.


cof


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Uber indeed cof. What is the background of the uber then? why is a Dutchie throwing German words into his strain names I wonder?


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2011)

View larger image

*Uberkush feminized*






















CODE: SSFuber 
*Price: 30.00* 


*Out-of-stock* Package: 

5 seeds
10 seeds (+25.00)
20 zaden (+70.00)
 

Reward points: points 

*Add to wish list* *Add to compare list* 




Description
Send to friend
Reviews
Features
_ko kush X skubba_
We are working with the ko kush for a couple of years now but much longer with the used genetics which are in there, the pre98 bubba kush which is used in both strains will be mixed with some cheese and herijuana for the power.
The skubba kush is a cross between the pre98 bubba kush and cheese, and this plant was in one of my selection years back but I gave it away to a friend of mine and we proceed with the killa kush, but my friend and some others in the meanwhile sended me samples which where mouth watering, and this plant has a big fan club over here in holland.The mix from kush and cheese is delight, this with a kick in the potency from the ko kush will make this a very good and very strong feminized strain.





The combination for a fast flowering strain with extreme potency will make this batch very wanted and there is limited stock !
Bred by Sannie
*Product Information*Type:Mostly Indica
Flowering period
7-8 weeks
Harvest:Up to 400 gram/m2(indoor)taste:Real deal kush taste with some fruity/earthy influences
Effect:Stoned to the bone, good for pain relief
Flowers:From golfbal to middle long dense cola's
THCercentage up to 24%

Hope this helps.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I was playing in the garden today and harvested these uberkush ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like how the description says golf balls to middle long nugs, and you show us donkey dicks 

Well done COF those look like some potent ladies.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Great shot's cof. About time some of sannies strains were hitting the forum. I actually had the order wrote out with my wish list and the euro's since paypal stopped with them. And it sat for like 2 month's in which time i got some amazing seed's gifted to me and...... But Would still love to give his Extrema and Killing Field's a go


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2011)

I had several Uber clones and chose three that were almost identical in size and structure to which I planted into one gallon containers that have one of the following: Fox Farm (yellow label), Miracle Grow (green label) and Jungle Grow Pro (red label) which I have amended with Bio-Tone, lime, worm casings and perlite (only the jungle grow).
This is 13 days after potting. 




It's hard to see, but the MG is first, followed closely by Jungle Grow with the Fox Farm dragging up the rear. They are going all the way to maturity with these mediums and I will update periodically.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Ive been a captive in my own home all fookin day man! The house is more that walking distance from home, and i had a Marathon going past all day with our car parked in the ( water n energy ) station for the runner's!!!! Even if i got it out the car park, the road's were closed! The whole day man!!! So the only thing for it was to crack out the Casey Jones that ive been rationing since getting not alot from her ( plant prob's ) But got to say its some STRONG weed man. Even smoking while already quite baked from a Livers wake-up!
Can't wait to grow that again! Seedling getting re-potted sooooooon.

Hope your having a good one bro.

cindy


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2011)

Morning, afternoon, and good evening 600-ites!
Got up today just before the crack of noon and am now about to blaze my first bowl of the new day.

@ duchieman regarde my gynoganger (female doppelganger):
I hope, for her sake, she looks *nothing* like me 





Peace!


----------



## lthopkins (May 22, 2011)

ok so i was watering last night and broke a branch on the lower area of the plant broke it beyond repair,,, ime 4 weeks 3 days will it give me a head change u think or just chuck it in the trash,,,really wish it didnt break but what can u do what happened happened


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

dry it n see. i got high off of some 4 week old bud before. iv'e broken many branches in my day. the only thing about testing em, is you realize you can get buzzed and u start snippin away piece by piece(well me atleast)


----------



## lthopkins (May 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> dry it n see. i got high off of some 4 week old bud before. iv'e broken many branches in my day. the only thing about testing em, is you realize you can get buzzed and u start snippin away piece by piece(well me atleast)


well ime stacked up on hash mid grade bud bomb bud and some honey oil so ime not needing it but what the hell dry it anyways


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

DOG Wooooooooof. Just getting flushed. The Nute burn is from salt build up. I grew it in the bottom half of a bucket i made into a water (aqua) farm, but the hose that's connected to it wasnt enough for proper run-off, and it got a bit much in the latter weeks. Still it held its own the best part and doubt it will make any difference at this stage!
A truly Amazing Plant.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Very nice indeed Cindy!!! Props to you my man. So is that a seedling you poisted in the other thread? or a reveg or something? I am confused...lol wouldn't be hard at the moment.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

The mini DOG lol. Its a cut from same mut, i just threw it in out of curiosity, an extra snip and yea it had to re-veg  The thing has trich's right up the stem 
Thank's for the kind word's.Means alot bro. 


Mini DOG


----------



## Heads Up (May 22, 2011)

All guesses welcome as to what this picture depicts? There is one clue in this group of pics which is a dead giveaway.

I'll get some pics of the girls up in a moment. I seem to lose track of time, it must be the vacuum pussy creates?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> All guesses welcome as to what this picture depicts? There is one clue in this group of pics which is a dead giveaway.
> 
> I'll get some pics of the girls up in a moment. I seem to lose track of time, it must be the vacuum pussy creates?


Looks like someone is buying a new house


----------



## Heads Up (May 22, 2011)

Did I hear the mention of killing fields? In sannies description he says there are blue and gree phenos. I have a burgundy pheno. The three plants that are flowering, the youngest is a morning glory from barney's farm and the other two are from sannie. The plant with the multiple tops is shackzilla and the one looking rather dark colored bud is the killing fields. The three cuttings in the front are two shackzilla's and one herijuana x big white, she's the runt...and then I have three seedlings started. Two deep psycho's and one psycho killer.


----------



## Heads Up (May 22, 2011)

It's actually a very old house...think 1861 kind of old.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> It's actually a very old house...think 1861 kind of old.


I can't read the street sign, if that's the clue.
Other than that, 1861 was the beginning of the Civil War... but I'm stumped as to any info on the house.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

It might have been myself on the Killing Field's. Been keen on growing some of sannie's stuff for a while and that was one of my Fav's. Great Pic's man! Deff. looking Killer.
Thank's for the Rep.

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

I wouldnt know where to start on the house lmao, weird bendy road going in. First Pic. Is that the clue or have i no clue ? lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2011)

lol.... I've spent about an hour on google trying to figure out what that damn house is, haha. Damn you HU! (just playing, I had a good time wasting time)


----------



## middle84 (May 22, 2011)

I'm taking this jilly bean tonight along with two others a Mandala 8 mile high and a Sharksbreath from dna

Hope you enjoy not the greatest pic or plants i'm learning still and working on getting a better space


----------



## lthopkins (May 22, 2011)

he is going to buy the house and rock a 600 watter in that shed haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> he is going to buy the house and rock a 600 watter in that shed haha


Though it's just blocky pixels when zoomed in, I would swear the name of the street is "Stoner Blvd."
But that could be the THC talking...


----------



## Hotsause (May 22, 2011)

Ciddy that Dog looks so damn good. Im sad i only have 1 Seed left  But i will baby that bitch until shes germed i think im gonna do that soon


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 22, 2011)

its plantation house that slaves used to work at!!! the key is the large property, nice house, and small ass shed that the slaves lived in. now send me those giant nugs for a prize! killing it with the killing fields!

who any of you oilers out there, can you post your step by step method for oil. i know its been posted before, i think westy did, but i think i know how just am not 100%. i got about a quarter of a jar filled with popcorn and trim and just will fill the jar up to half with the alcohol. will this be fine? thanks guys


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2011)

lg
chop up your product, place into a glass jar, cover with solution, shake everyday and after three days strain and wring into a glass plate and allow the solution to evaporate. I have a fan blow over the plate until it starts to gel to speed the drying process.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 22, 2011)

thanks buddy! i figured you would be one of the guys to turn to. ive been looking at a thread on icmag on a quick wash method but i remebered that you suggested the few days sit instead so ill be going this route.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 22, 2011)

O'k 600 whats up gat my legs back up under me and im ready to kick this into high gear so this is what is up! here are the 3 girls i began flushing last week maybe 4 days ago i can see that the white hairs has slowed very much and the rest are now going amber the knots are recceding really nice back into the buds as is the hairs so how long do you think they have im flushing again tonight these three so let me know what you say...


----------



## vantheman169 (May 22, 2011)

That looks amazing! Very frosty buds. +Rep!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 22, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> That looks amazing! Very frosty buds. +Rep!!!


Thank a lot Van and thanks for the rep you think they are close? just like to here other opinions..


----------



## Bobotrank (May 22, 2011)

if the trichs are all cloudy then she's ready... maybe let her dry out a couple days more before you chop after this flush. looks close. . .


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> if the trichs are all cloudy then she's ready... maybe let her dry out a couple days more before you chop after this flush. looks close. . .


Right on Bobo i just like to here others opinions because i never use a scope for trich colors i always go by Smell and sight, hair color and receeding of the bud mass into tight clusters i got this from another thread and it has served me well since i am always looking for the couch lock in my bud...but i also do it this way because i dont want any nute left over i my harvest...


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Hey stink, the last few pics look like they got a few more days than the first pic...or it could be that my eyes are still fuzzy. I would give them all a water and leave for a few days. Then you should be good to go. The one on the last pic I would leave to chop until last. Hope that helps. Have a good week folks,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2011)

Have a good Monday D 

Nice looking girls there stinkbudd1, real nice. 

Here's a couple of snaps just messing around to see if it would work:













Been burning fat bowls in my bong while grooving to bassist Tony Franklin's style after renting one of his instructional DVD's from Netflix (been watching it since Friday).

Tony Franklin:
[video=youtube;jxZukx-Drw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxZukx-Drw0[/video]

Here's a little time warp for those too young to know of his past works with a few guys who've made their own little splashes in Rock history:
[video=youtube;3973tfsllqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3973tfsllqw[/video]

...and...
[video=youtube;YDjRFTIhxnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDjRFTIhxnA[/video]

Damn! One more:
[video=youtube;XUY-TCOWsS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUY-TCOWsS4&NR=1[/video]
Peace!


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

morning/eveing brother doob, hope your fingers are well oiled


----------



## bekindbud (May 23, 2011)

Whats up Sixerzzzz, Hope you all had a great weekend, I did.....

Here are some plants I got grown right now, enjoy

*Venom OG Kush* *(Flowering Day 14)*




*Northern Skunk (Veg)*



*Early Skunk (Flowering Day 21)*



Peace All

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2011)

DST said:


> morning/eveing brother doob, hope your fingers are well oiled


Oiled up and fire extinguisher at the ready


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Ciddy that Dog looks so damn good. Im sad i only have 1 Seed left  But i will baby that bitch until shes germed i think im gonna do that soon


Thank's man. This is the first DOG ive grew, and got a couple clones so not going to be popping the few seed's i have left for "as-long" as i can keep this one 
Hope you have good luck with you'rs bro.

cindy


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> All guesses welcome as to what this picture depicts? There is one clue in this group of pics which is a dead giveaway.
> 
> I'll get some pics of the girls up in a moment. I seem to lose track of time, it must be the vacuum pussy creates?


Heres my old bedroom window in my mums house lol 1872.


----------



## Heads Up (May 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> its plantation house that slaves used to work at!!! the key is the large property, nice house, and small ass shed that the slaves lived in. now send me those giant nugs for a prize! killing it with the killing fields!
> 
> who any of you oilers out there, can you post your step by step method for oil. i know its been posted before, i think westy did, but i think i know how just am not 100%. i got about a quarter of a jar filled with popcorn and trim and just will fill the jar up to half with the alcohol. will this be fine? thanks guys


It is a plantation house and that 'shed', it's about six foot wide and ten feet deep, it's the slave quarters. That picture is taken in the villages going around one of the circles or roundabout if you prefer. I have no idea of why it's still standing other than to show the white folks in the villages what their ancestors got them? The villages is a self-contained retirement community, I paint there ever work day. It's about twenty square miles.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Love the old gaffs in the UK. Proper solid built houses!!!

First place I bought was a tennament flat in Glasgow built in 1831. I had a big plaque outside the window as well(they were big on plaques in those days, lol). The building use to be the Co-Operative store until they changed it into flats, so the stair up to the flat was really wide due to the place selling furniture.





mr west said:


> Heres my old bedroom window in my mums house lol 1872.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> It is a plantation house and that 'shed', it's about six foot wide and ten feet deep, it's the slave quarters. That picture is taken in the villages going around one of the circles or roundabout if you prefer. I have no idea of why it's still standing other than to show the white folks in the villages what their ancestors got them? The villages is a self-contained retirement community, I paint there ever work day. It's about twenty square miles.


Having lived in the Far East in the Seveties, this is also about the size that the average Malay/Indonesian family would live in if they were servants. And that was in the 70's, and it hasn't changed much I can tell you. Sleep and wash in the same room, luckily you have a drain in the corner of the room with a shower head!!! (how lucky eh!!!) 

We met friends of my wifes in South Africa last year, they live in a mining town up in the Boondox, and get this, they are still not allowed to have SERVANTS, living in the house. The mining company will not allow it. It is company policy! All the house still have servants, they are just not allowed to stay as it will bring down the tone of the village. A lot of places still have a long way to go man.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> It is a plantation house and that 'shed', it's about six foot wide and ten feet deep, it's the slave quarters. That picture is taken in the villages going around one of the circles or roundabout if you prefer. I have no idea of why it's still standing other than to show the white folks in the villages what their ancestors got them? The villages is a self-contained retirement community, I paint there ever work day. It's about twenty square miles.


winner winner!! hows the golf been?

a little copy and paste from the journal
Grape Romulan anyone


----------



## duchieman (May 23, 2011)

Good morning guys. For those of you interested, this is the male Jack Hammer I used to breed my JH female. 

Cheers, 
Duchie


----------



## duchieman (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to double post but this is an interesting story. I wonder who they'll let out first and what law's they'll lax on to correct it?

*California must free thousands of inmates: top court*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/05/23/supreme-court-california-jails.html?ref=rss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2011)

How long do you flower your males b4 you harvest pollen? my males are two weeks and starting to drop a lil. i was gonna put 'em in the dark and see if they open up so i can collect. either that or dehydrating them.


----------



## duchieman (May 23, 2011)

I'm not really sure Tryna. I didn't really keep track because at the time I had two other males and one bagseed bitch occupying my tent and they were having a blast in there together with each other. It was just before I was going to be putting some real genetics in the tent that I went ahead. Basically I was in no hurry so I didn't pay attention. I have another Extrema male that I kept going and I just cut off the riper sacks and place them in an jar with some ventilation, and keep grabbing some every once in a while. They'll eventually dry up in the jar and release the pollen they're storing. I've learned you don't need much.

Edit. Speaking of, I did my first cross yesterday, painting 2 Heris and 1 Purp with some Extrema, which brings a question. What come's first in writing a cross, the male or the female? Will my cross be, for example, Herijuana X Extrema, or the other way around?

Also, yesterday, I put 3 Dog Kush fems and 4 Deep Blue F2's in dirt and I'm pretty pumped about them!. I'm trying to decide what else. I've got some catching up to do because this Afghani that I just harvested is FeKKin KIEF! It's all airy, lettuce like with small calyxes, little smell or taste. I'm hoping her sister is better. She's done in about a week and has more of a bud structure with what I think is a bubble gum smell to her. We'll see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2011)

thx duchie. i think im gonna cut off the riper sacks. that way i can kinda control how much pollen is floating around.


----------



## duchieman (May 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx duchie. i think im gonna cut off the riper sacks. that way i can kinda control how much pollen is floating around.


 I hear you there. I learned my lesson on that and moved my males right out of the room my tent is in. I had them in a closet in the same room and I've been finding immature seeds on the surface of my buds, throughout the garden. Been awhile since and all newer stuff coming up so I think I'll be good now.


----------



## lthopkins (May 23, 2011)

ok here is my delima how do u tell a friend he is fucking crazy ,,, he wanted to flower some plants and when he brang them they are covered in powdery mildew one is completly dead stock is dry as day u could light it on fire and it would burn,,, he has them in bark for soil half full in a party cup there is no way i will throw these in my tent with my healthy plants and risk anything


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Sorry to double post but this is an interesting story. I wonder who they'll let out first and what law's they'll lax on to correct it?
> 
> *California must free thousands of inmates: top court*
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/05/23/supreme-court-california-jails.html?ref=rss


I read the article, they just cant give up the drug war and admit failure, they never will... prisons are big business anyway 
I am patiently waiting for the day I wake up turn on the radio or check the computer (or read the paper lol no one does that anymore haha jk) and see and hear the headlines saying "Federal Government Legalises Cannabis!
I would probably move back home or to my small plot of land in texas... One day folks, we will be free.


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2011)

I am thinking about using a tent for my next grow. My question is what is the best way to go? I have a 4x4 flood tray and res to do ebb and flow. I dont know if a 4x4 tent would suffice, or if I need a tent bigger than my tray to do it right???
I could always do soil pots on the floor of the tent too or on a table etc...
Also do I need to get a "name brand" tent, or are there some good ones that are cheap?


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok here is my delima how do u tell a friend he is fucking crazy ,,, he wanted to flower some plants and when he brang them they are covered in powdery mildew one is completly dead stock is dry as day u could light it on fire and it would burn,,, he has them in bark for soil half full in a party cup there is no way i will throw these in my tent with my healthy plants and risk anything


 You just have to be straight with him. Tell him you will teach him how to grow so that the next batch will be allowed in the tent. He has to understand that proper care must be taken and that mold bugs etc are contagious.


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am thinking about using a tent for my next grow. My question is what is the best way to go? I have a 4x4 flood tray and res to do ebb and flow. I dont know if a 4x4 tent would suffice, or if I need a tent bigger than my tray to do it right???
> I could always do soil pots on the floor of the tent too or on a table etc...
> Also do I need to get a "name brand" tent, or are there some good ones that are cheap?


Id make my own tent, its way cheaper... I built this one for my males and drying for 60 bucks. I still need to light proof the zippers (easy fix) but my males seem to flowering nicely 



older pics btw. I now have a 200 cfm carbon filter hooked up to it... Negative pressure makes controlling the smell a breeze.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 23, 2011)

Been a while, probably will be a while more before I post again. Emerald Triangle Seeds kick ass. They may look immature but the plants they produce are the shit. My Mastodon Kush are awesome, the Grapefruit Krush is an absolute beast, and the Lemon Diesels are looking mighty fine as well. All very Indica Dominant as advertised. These actually look like the Mastodons in the pictures, minus the buds cause they are in veg, and much smaller since the are only 2 weeks old. I should top, but Im undecided on that yet. Best plants yet for me. Not bad for a new seed company.


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

Glad to hear things are running nicely OD. It amazing what a seed can do with proper conditions  just one tiny seed


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Thats bloody ridiculous!!! Our world is run by politicians who get elected through tuffer sentencing policies, the US sentencing policies and theory behind crime is based around "Deterrence Theory", which has been around for centuries and relies on the risk and punishment of being caught to deter the potential criminal, lol. Tell that to people who had to hunt the Kings Deer, or stole loaves of bread but got hung for it.
Today people do all sorts of things through necessity, through desperation, through being weak minded, and I could go on. We are running our countries on theories that sociologists came up with in some case centuries ago.

I am a bit of an abolishist if there is such a thing, but I won't go into that.

No one will lax on any law if you ask my opinion. Why would they need to, they freaking love their laws and control.

Thanks for sharing that in a sad and sickedned sort of way, lol.





duchieman said:


> Sorry to double post but this is an interesting story. I wonder who they'll let out first and what law's they'll lax on to correct it?
> 
> *California must free thousands of inmates: top court*
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/05/23/supreme-court-california-jails.html?ref=rss


----------



## fatality (May 23, 2011)

my buddy has 2 1000's in his flower room, BUT he only gets popcorn size buds, it's so funny cuz he don't come around anymore cuz i think he dont wanna see how much bigger my buds are when all i use is 2 600's, i produce donkey dicks, he produces baby dicks, it's so funny, i laugh everytime i see his grow, it baffles me as to how someone could let their grow always become infested with spidermites and always chop early, i laugh inside only because i have tried to teach him a thing or two but he is the type who already knows everything and you cant tell him anything, but he stopped coming around........i think his pride has gotten the best of him, or lack there of........so yea, keep them 600's blastin my homies, we all know whats up, and keep them fuckin mites away from my grow, ewww, it sickens me ..... p.s. i have been mite free forever, preventative maintenance is fun


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

evening 6ers


----------



## Shwagbag (May 23, 2011)

Lets get wasted.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Lets get wasted.


party,party,party!!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

yeah lets get wasted lol I got qp of iso oil, Im trying to smoke it all but is hard lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Lets get wasted.


Yeah. 
It's about half past doobie o'clock.
Time to roll one up...


(*edit: smoking now, pics as soon as I kill this doobie. There can *BE* *ONLY* *ONE!!!*)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

im so stoned my eyes are swollen but i have a bottle of scotch whats the address?


----------



## lthopkins (May 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> You just have to be straight with him. Tell him you will teach him how to grow so that the next batch will be allowed in the tent. He has to understand that proper care must be taken and that mold bugs etc are contagious.


i talked to him and he and he doesnt c what the problem he thinks powdery mildew is no bigge and i should just throw them in but i told him it would be awhile to get the pm under control
whats the best way to treat pm and if treated will it come back after treatment


----------



## billcollector99 (May 23, 2011)

Red Kush Day 47


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Red Kush Day 47
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely buds mate


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2011)

(**play this while you watch & bake*)
[video=youtube;2UU62UcP_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UU62UcP_BA[/video]

The Chosen Nugs...






...The Holy Pile, it's Robe, and The Giver of Flame...






...My foe, and my friend...






...Our destinies are entwined...






...The Battle begins!!!






...Fire and brimstone sets the afternoon ablaze, expecting high body count...






... a foe well met...






...the upper hand is gained!!!






...the enemy withers...






...life's blood sweating out...






...Victory is nigh!!!






...the death toke slays a respected foe... _I get high with a little help from my friends_...






...it breathes it's last, shuffling off this frail mortal coil to rejoin the Cosmos...






Peace!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> The Chosen Nugs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the pics within pics


----------



## duchieman (May 23, 2011)

Oh man Doobie, you're right! I do hope she doesn't look anything like you.  j/k.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2011)

Ouch!


(I'm in full-on "Dude" mode today. Rockin' my grey whiskers with pride!)


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I love the pics within pics


It's all cosmic, my friend... and we were there... 

(*in case you missed my edit on the main set of pics):
listen to this while going through the pics. 

[video=youtube;2UU62UcP_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UU62UcP_BA[/video]


----------



## duchieman (May 23, 2011)

Hey, your the one who said it first. lol. No really man, nice tale. I enjoyed that. Sadly, I'm working hard to get a buzz on and keep it with what I have going right now and I'm very envious of everyone right now. I was in my veg cabinet today and there's one Cheeseberry Haze cutting I'm revegging but nothings happening, I give her a pull and she comes right out without a singe root.__ So I smoked it.__ And for a short while I was happy. Then I realized, that I HAVE been growing some Dank Ass Shyte! No more questioning whether it's up to par or do I smoke too much. Mission Accomplished! Now on with the next.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey, your the one who said it first. lol. No really man, nice tale. I enjoyed that. Sadly, I'm working hard to get a buzz on and keep it with what I have going right now and I'm very envious of everyone right now. I was in my veg cabinet today and there's one Cheeseberry Haze cutting I'm revegging but nothings happening, I give her a pull and she comes right out without a singe root.__ So I smoked it.__ And for a short while I was happy. Then I realized, that I HAVE been growing some Dank Ass Shyte! No more questioning whether it's up to par or do I smoke too much. Mission Accomplished! Now on with the next.


If I was there I'd spread the Green Love to help until your next batch was ready. It won't take long, and you'll be nugged out & poppin' again.
And, yeah, ain't it great to consume what we helped make? 
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (May 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If I was there I'd spread the Green Love to help until your next batch was ready. It won't take long, and you'll be nugged out & poppin' again.
> And, yeah, ain't it great to consume what we helped make?
> Peace!


Dude. After Bytor and the Snow Dog, we have to sit and smoke a lot of ganja together one day. Maybe one day I'll have to drag you up here and take ya on a tour of the boys old stompin grounds. Line up a Rush show to go with it and Bobs your uncle!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 23, 2011)

da fuck?!?!?! a qp? how the shit did you get that much!?

this is what i got from trying out a quick wash iso method...still got my other jar going for the 3 day sit and shake...will be nice to test out the difference


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> da fuck?!?!?! a qp? how the shit did you get that much!?
> 
> this is what i got from trying out a quick wash iso method...still got my other jar going for the 3 day sit and shake...will be nice to test out the difference


LOTS of trim lol
One batch I let soak for about 6 hrs and the other I let soak almost 24hrs .
I also did a 30 second quick wash and think I like it the most... When smeared on clear glass it has a golden hugh to it, but when all together and thick it looks black.


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

Good ol jango reminded me of this song 
I heard it while working on my set-up just now and thought a few of yous might like it too. 

[video=youtube;IVWDyzZCKNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVWDyzZCKNg[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 23, 2011)

i think i need to see a pic of this qp of oil to believe!! or a few samples in the mail!


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

haha I'll try to get some pics up after work.


----------



## Hotsause (May 23, 2011)

Whats HAPPENINNNN 600s
Today i transplanted my Grapefruit Haze, Viet Kong Chemo, and my Romulan into 4 Gallon Pots Everything Went Good they look a little droopy but i expect them to bounce back after i water tomorrow


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i think i need to see a pic of this qp of oil to believe!! or a few samples in the mail!


I'll get some pics of it bubbling in my pipe  Im really stoned and really digging this song 







[video=youtube;XzG3vllEwyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzG3vllEwyg[/video]




Hotsause said:


> Whats HAPPENINNNN 600s
> Today i transplanted my Grapefruit Haze, Viet Kong Chemo, and my Romulan into 4 Gallon Pots Everything Went Good they look a little droopy but i expect them to bounce back after i water tomorrow


Hey HS, your plants are looking good man  this batch is in super soil correct? Are you adding anything extra to your water? molasses? organic ph down?... Hope all is well with you bro


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

about 4 week into flower


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I'll get some pics of it bubbling in my pipe  Im really stoned and really digging this song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my old clarinet days being instructed by Kurt Pasch (a clarinetist who's skills rival Pete Fountain). 
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anchorage_Youth_Symphony*
Biggest crowd we ever played to was about 2,200 people as a woodwind quartet (me on bass clarinet, two regular Bb clarinets, and an oboe in the Junior High Honor Orchestra).

Oh!
And that is some wicked looking oil whodat! If you ever get burnt out on it, I know a few guys who'd help you deplete your supply.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Reminds me of my old clarinet days being instructed by Kurt Pasch (a clarinetist who's skills rival Pete Fountain).
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anchorage_Youth_Symphony*
> Biggest crowd we ever played to was about 2,200 people as a woodwind quartet (me on bass clarinet, two regular Bb clarinets, and an oboe in the Junior High Honor Orchestra).
> 
> ...


 Thats sounds like a very cool experience, very cool 
Thanks for the link Doob. The AYS sounds like a great program for talented people. Mucho respecto.


On the oil note, thank you  
The first 3 hits seem to be nice on bigger pieces but the shart left behind is nasty. 

And thanks on the offer  Im just a little iffy with the post sometimes /-/


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats sounds like a very cool experience, very cool
> Thanks for the link Doob. The AYS sounds like a great program for talented people. Mucho respecto.
> 
> 
> ...


It was pretty cool (in a band geek sort of way  ). We played classical for concerts: lots of mozart, schubert, tchaikovsky, brahms, beethoven, chopin, etc.

And I hear you about the post. Stupid regulations...


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

I went to see Gustav Mahler at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam the other night with my wife, very good indeed. I really dig classical music it's just not something I listen to at home too much. My musical abilities lie mainly with the triangle, lol.

It's chopping season here, (no not Chopin, chopping!!!) 

Take it easy 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

nice tunes whodat, and thats a grip of oil  im hoping my new tube will land this week! 

lmao choppin to chopin. PRON inbound 600 

nice garden coreyb, looks mostly satty dom, whats cookin?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Dude. After Bytor and the Snow Dog, we have to sit and smoke a lot of ganja together one day. Maybe one day I'll have to drag you up here and take ya on a tour of the boys old stompin grounds. Line up a Rush show to go with it and Bobs your uncle!


If I ever win the lottery I'll take you up on it! 
Would love to spend a summer traveling North America & Europe going to a Rush concert in every country possible.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

I made it to the end. loving the pics everyone >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

The end is but one post away......


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

Oh you spoilt it lol. This thred will never end. NEVER!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

DST said:


> I went to see Gustav Mahler at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam the other night with my wife, very good indeed. I really dig classical music it's just not something I listen to at home too much. My musical abilities lie mainly with the triangle, lol.
> 
> It's chopping season here, (no not Chopin, chopping!!!)
> 
> ...


Mahler was another awesome one.
And wow, what a beautiful concert hall!
I dig classical, especially well played live performances. 
Well, I dig any music if it's well done. 
I'm a music slut.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Right, I am off to get some pics for you all....brb.

I am an MJ slut...and I love it!


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

ill be here hanging my tongue out as always lol. This stealth larks boring lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

still ne sign of them starting on your side yet mate?


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

Well they are defo on my side of the road but as yet no knox on me door lol. Holding it down and keeping it out the way lol (the reason for a prince albert piercing lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

oooh your a braver man than me lad. ive got me nips done but fuck puttin holes through the old soldier  kinky bugger


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

I'm getting old, I don't trust adding holes to my body at this stage....the amount of shit that comes out of the existing ones is enough, lol.

So check this uglier as fuk, burnt to hell on the cool tube OG Kush.....



I really don't know how he thought that it wasn't going to burn, what a toaly, haha.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

The Livers far outstinks the Exodus Cheese. A different smell I would say, seems to be more of a rotting fruit smell than a sour milky smell. Extremelyt odourfull.


Ok, the Exo Cheese is a bit further behind mind, but anyway....


Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

ouch man surely ya care taker must have noticed that burning?! lucky your cab didn't go up D. 

livers is by far the smelliest strain ive come across. one bud in your pocket unbagged and the whole boozer stinks in 5 mins. looks like your doing it proud too good beasty cola.


----------



## Heads Up (May 24, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok here is my delima how do u tell a friend he is fucking crazy ,,, he wanted to flower some plants and when he brang them they are covered in powdery mildew one is completly dead stock is dry as day u could light it on fire and it would burn,,, he has them in bark for soil half full in a party cup there is no way i will throw these in my tent with my healthy plants and risk anything


I started with a growing partner, we each had our own grows, his at his place and mine here. We decided we would split our harvests fifty fifty. I thought that would insure we both had smoke in case of one of us having a disaster. My grows and yields improved over time, his got worse and worse. What stopped us, me, from sharing our harvests were his last two that we split. I gave him six ounces of pretty clean bud, a few seeds here and there. He gave me six ounces in return, two of which were seeds. My next grow, I gave him almost ten ounces, I got twenty one grams in return. Two grows in a row he damn near killed his plants. His ph was at four and he couldn't figure out what was wrong with his plants, end of splitting our harvests. We're still friends but I don't give him half my harvest any longer. Just be honest. I have a couple of other friends who grow but both of them grow outside. One wanted to give me a few plants, I told him right up front, I don't take outside stuff and bring it into my inside grow, no bugs allowed.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

I know, I think that happened the last time he watered them. Everything looked like it had been done in a rush.

Luckily MJ doesn't smoke to well when it's on a plant.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ouch man surely ya care taker must have noticed that burning?! lucky your cab didn't go up D.
> 
> livers is by far the smelliest strain ive come across. one bud in your pocket unbagged and the whole boozer stinks in 5 mins. looks like your doing it proud too good beasty cola.


----------



## 3eyes (May 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I started with a growing partner, we each had our own grows, his at his place and mine here. We decided we would split our harvests fifty fifty. I thought that would insure we both had smoke in case of one of us having a disaster. My grows and yields improved over time, his got worse and worse. What stopped us, me, from sharing our harvests were his last two that we split. I gave him six ounces of pretty clean bud, a few seeds here and there. He gave me six ounces in return, two of which were seeds. My next grow, I gave him almost ten ounces, I got twenty one grams in return. Two grows in a row he damn near killed his plants. His ph was at four and he couldn't figure out what was wrong with his plants, end of splitting our harvests. We're still friends but I don't give him half my harvest any longer. Just be honest. I have a couple of other friends who grow but both of them grow outside. One wanted to give me a few plants, I told him right up front, I don't take outside stuff and bring it into my inside grow, no bugs allowed.


I know what you mean i get my mate's asking to lay them on until they chop theirs and then give me sub standard back, not any more i spend more time and money trying to get the buds as tasty and smelly as i can they just go through the motions until they get a smoke, i've tried to educate them about the benefits of bat guano but that's all you get out of them is the canna is doing the job and it gets me stoned, don't know about you but beans on toast will feed me but stake smells and taste better just costs more


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

yeah unless its like for like Im not interested lol some of my m8s try it on lol, bless em.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Beans on toast is great, but it's better with a fried egg on top and a spattering of old cheese even. If I am home alone and can't be biscuit ersed cooking, this is my fave meal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

lot to be said for the simple meals fella, i love double fried egg n chips. i tell you man if you could get egg yolk sauce like ketchup id buy gallons lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

pron!


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lot to be said for the simple meals fella, i love double fried egg n chips. i tell you man if you could get egg yolk sauce like ketchup id buy gallons lol


yolk like ketchup...ewww,lol
and that dam bird keeps looking at me.


----------



## Heads Up (May 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> yolk like ketchup...ewww,lol
> and that dam bird keeps looking at me.


Yeah and it's like one of those people with a glass eye. Which eye is really looking at you and even better, which eye do you look at when talking to them? Could be worse, they could have those jack elam eyes, each one looks in a different direction.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> yolk like ketchup...ewww,lol
> and that dam bird keeps looking at me.


 wait till he starts squaking at you


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

When watering and feeding this time through I did a feed, feed, water schedule and really locked my plants up. I cut that schedule out about 2 weeks ago, and flushed yesterday. I couldnt believe how high the ppms were in some of the drain off from my soil. Some were not as bad, the Bubba and 1 of the Headbands were like 600 ppms, which is too high but not terrible like he others which reached in excess of 1600 ppms. I couldnt believe that they were not burnt like all hell, but I guess they probably couldnt take anything up to get burnt. I think from now on I am going to flush 2 times in flower just to be safe, once at week 3 and again at week 6. From now on I will stick with my old faithful, water, feed, water schedule, as I dont seem to have nute lockout issues when I run that all the way through. I am hoping 2-3 more weeks for the most of it, my vegging plants will be plenty big enough to flower by then. I dont think I am going to top this time, as they are fems and I dont want to stress them any more than necessary. This grow, being seeded has really made me iffy about using fems anymore. I usually dont have an issue with them, but it does happen. I have never had a regular plant go hermie, so I think I will just do it the old fashioned way and hope for the best when I plant my seeds. My next run, if its not all clones from this run, will be Jackberry from Sannies, and the freebies I got from Sannies Chem x Cocoa Kush. Maybe I will try and get some pictures up later on. My Emerald Triangle strains look awesome. I am going to be getting some of their regulars for sure. I already have the Bubba 76 regulars, which I was already excited about, but even more so now seeing these babies. The Grapefruit Krush, Mastodon Kush, and the Lemon Diesel are all kick ass indica dominant plants, very fast growing plants as well. I believe that getting rid of my LED UFOs and replacing them with CFLs has made a huge difference in my veg tent as well. A 45 watt cfl vegges better than a 90w ufo in my experience, I had 45s but I replaced everything LEDS and 45w cfls, with 55w cfls, for a total of 275watts of CFLs going in there and so far so good. I actually gave those LEDs away as I feel they have no value, and Im a nice guy. So not much else to say, everyone seems to have some nice flowers in their gardens. Mine are ok but the poor things were locked up, no more though and they should be on their way to kicking ass once again. Pics later, so tired right now cant believe I typed all of this...


----------



## Dropastone (May 24, 2011)

What up 600? Here's some more of the NL5 @ week 7. I fell in love with this strain with it's fat colas, dense nugs and hard hitting stone but this will be the last time I grow these out. So I wanted to throw up a few soon to be departing shot's. I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

cracking nl dropa! looks quite a bit like livers in bud n leaf structure.


----------



## Hotsause (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey HS, your plants are looking good man  this batch is in super soil correct? Are you adding anything extra to your water? molasses? organic ph down?... Hope all is well with you bro


 Yup i am in Super Soil. At first i was adding regular PH down but about a month ago i read PH down isnt organic and is bad for your Microbes since then i have just been using straight water and just letting it sit out for a day or 2. My girls seem to be happy. I was thinking of ordering some of that Earth Juice Natural Down But ive been procrastinating like fuck.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lot to be said for the simple meals fella, i love double fried egg n chips. i tell you man if you could get egg yolk sauce like ketchup id buy gallons lol


sounds like a heart attack in a jar


----------



## bekindbud (May 24, 2011)

Sup Sixerz!!! Just wanted to take a moment out of my time to ask you all to have the people in Missouri in your thoughts as they got slammed by those tornadoes. What a shame how they got wiped out and there is supposed to be more tornadoes today! Damn dont fuck with Mother Nature!

Peace

BKB


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Yeah and it's like one of those people with a glass eye. Which eye is really looking at you and even better, which eye do you look at when talking to them? Could be worse, they could have those jack elam eyes, each one looks in a different direction.


 haha,i know this gal with them crazy eyes,i just cross my eyes,and ask her what is she looking at.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> wait till he starts squaking at you


 gives me the night time jitters


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

"Autoeyes", one eyes automatic, one eyes aw tae fuk! (you have to say it in a Scottish accent, sounds better).


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

DST said:


> "Autoeyes", one eyes automatic, one eyes aw tae fuk! (you have to say it in a Scottish accent, sounds better).


im trying my scottish accent.....lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lot to be said for the simple meals fella, i love double fried egg n chips. i tell you man if you could get egg yolk sauce like ketchup id buy gallons lol


I'm with you Don. I like me eggs sunny side up, just past raw. Use the runny stuff to dip toast, lousianna hot links, and hash brown in. Lots of pepper too. MMMMMMMMMM



Heads Up said:


> I started with a growing partner, we each had our own grows, his at his place and mine here. We decided we would split our harvests fifty fifty. I thought that would insure we both had smoke in case of one of us having a disaster. My grows and yields improved over time, his got worse and worse. What stopped us, me, from sharing our harvests were his last two that we split. I gave him six ounces of pretty clean bud, a few seeds here and there. He gave me six ounces in return, two of which were seeds. My next grow, I gave him almost ten ounces, I got twenty one grams in return. Two grows in a row he damn near killed his plants. His ph was at four and he couldn't figure out what was wrong with his plants, end of splitting our harvests. We're still friends but I don't give him half my harvest any longer. Just be honest. I have a couple of other friends who grow but both of them grow outside. One wanted to give me a few plants, I told him right up front, I don't take outside stuff and bring it into my inside grow, no bugs allowed.


Worst trade (and last trade) I made was with a friend from RIU (not a 6er). He had some outdoor stuff he let me smoke once, tasted and worked well. I liked what he had so I traded an oz for an oz. Only problem was the tester I tried must have been the best bud out of the harvest, and it seems like he didn't trim the stuff I got much at all. To make things worse I gave him a bag of my best smoke that I had very limited supply of. I actually didn't even smoke the shit he gave me and ended up giving it away to another friend of mine. Sucks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to break the momentum, just watching "Let's Make A Deal" and couldn't stop thinking & laughing about this:

"_Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a bitch_?"

[video=youtube;bONBlJNt0I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bONBlJNt0I0[/video]


----------



## lthopkins (May 24, 2011)

what do u guys use for pm treatment ime using peroxide and wet betty as emulsifier,,, i heard it wasnt the best so i get paid tomorrow and want to pick something out that will nock the pm the fuk out


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> what do u guys use for pm treatment ime using peroxide and wet betty as emulsifier,,, i heard it wasnt the best so i get paid tomorrow and want to pick something out that will nock the pm the fuk out


Sulfur... Just make sure you rinse well


----------



## lthopkins (May 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sulfur... Just make sure you rinse well


will give it a try thanks bc99


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

Hello everyone just getting some pictures up, I have about 2-3 weeks left until harvest. The girl with the purple is Heribei from Sannies seeds, The dark master kush looking plant is Greenhouse "bubba kush" , It looks like master kush to me, but whats a name right? The rest are Headbands from our local friend DST. All seeds possibly included are from those Headbands, but shit happens, freebies I guess, still looks and smells dank and the yield shouldnt be too bad either. The vegging plants in the pictures are from Emerald Triangle Seeds, Mastodon Kush, Lemon Diesel, and Grapefruit Krush. They are all 2 weeks old from seed. Best plants I have grown so far, up to this point that is, I just hope they continue this vigor through flowering as well. Oh and the plant that is all vegetation in the flowering room is a Kandy Kush x Skunk that I recently put into the flowering tent. I recently harvested some male pollen from a KK x Skunk as well. no pics of that though. Ok, pics now, no more words, Take care Club 600


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Yup i am in Super Soil. At first i was adding regular PH down but about a month ago i read PH down isnt organic and is bad for your Microbes since then i have just been using straight water and just letting it sit out for a day or 2. My girls seem to be happy. I was thinking of ordering some of that Earth Juice Natural Down But ive been procrastinating like fuck.


vinegar will work and is good for the soil as well for a ph down


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Id make my own tent, its way cheaper... I built this one for my males and drying for 60 bucks. I still need to light proof the zippers (easy fix) but my males seem to flowering nicely
> 
> View attachment 1614470View attachment 1614471View attachment 1614472
> 
> older pics btw. I now have a 200 cfm carbon filter hooked up to it... Negative pressure makes controlling the smell a breeze.


 Thanx, I thought bout building one, but not sure if I will need something portable. I might pm u for some tips if I go that route though. thanx!


lthopkins said:


> i talked to him and he and he doesnt c what the problem he thinks powdery mildew is no bigge and i should just throw them in but i told him it would be awhile to get the pm under control
> whats the best way to treat pm and if treated will it come back after treatment


Keep humidity down, lots of ventilation and I think neem oil applied 2x a week will help, no guarantee though. good luck.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Id make my own tent, its way cheaper... I built this one for my males and drying for 60 bucks. I still need to light proof the zippers (easy fix) but my males seem to flowering nicely
> 
> View attachment 1614470View attachment 1614471View attachment 1614472
> 
> older pics btw. I now have a 200 cfm carbon filter hooked up to it... Negative pressure makes controlling the smell a breeze.


I didnt know ph down was bad? I used vinegar for several months with no issues as well.



mcpurple said:


> vinegar will work and is good for the soil as well for a ph down


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> vinegar will work and is good for the soil as well for a ph down


 I didnt know ph down was bad??
I used vinegar as a ph down for several months with no issues as well.


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt know ph down was bad??
> I used vinegar as a ph down for several months with no issues as well.


its not bad but if all organic it is bad in a way like said above it can kill off micro oregonisms and other good stuff in the soil but only if it is all organic if you go organic then every thing needs to be organic.

riddle me has alot of good stickies on stuff on his new site


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

does all organic produce more or better buds or just more natural results?


----------



## mcpurple (May 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> does all organic produce more or better buds or just more natural results?


im not sure in weed but i hear it makes it some what better. in veggies though i can tell a difference in flavor and juicyness. it also seems to be cheaper to me as well.
i am really just starting in organics this year after tasting my grand parents veggies from last year


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

Overall better quality I think, bigger I dont think so, I believe like most things the genetics and lighting you are using are going to determine size. Chronic will produce big buds, certain OGs wont, no matter which nutrients you use. But the lighting will certainly change that.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

Is non-organic bud bad for us? That is the main question I have?!?
I suppose the better taste would translate to better tasting bud too....


----------



## lthopkins (May 24, 2011)

Keep humidity down, lots of ventilation and I think neem oil applied 2x a week will help, no guarantee though. good luck.[/QUOTE]
there outdoor so cant really control humidity i was told it would clear up better outdoor anyway with treatment does this sound right


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is non-organic bud bad for us? That is the main question I have?!?
> I suppose the better taste would translate to better tasting bud too....


This is how I look at it. Smoking is bad for you either way. To me it's like eating cage free organic fed fried chicken, vs KFC. Yeah KFC is worse, but neither is health food.

And about taste, I've said before it's like Mac and Cheese. I love me some Kraft Mac n Cheese. I can't stand home made stuff made with real cheese. I know in my head that one has nothing to do with cheese, and the other is full of moms love... but I still love the nasty year old noodles and bag of orange-ish powder that comes in that blue box. Organic buds definitely have a more natural herby smooth taste that is great and I completely understand why some people like it better. I however like the pungent, funk that comes with chemical fertilizers. It smells much more un-natural, but like the mac & cheese I love it.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> This is how I look at it. Smoking is bad for you either way. To me it's like eating cage free organic fed fried chicken, vs KFC. Yeah KFC is worse, but neither is health food.
> 
> And about taste, I've said before it's like Mac and Cheese. I love me some Kraft Mac n Cheese. I can't stand home made stuff made with real cheese. I know in my head that one has nothing to do with cheese, and the other is full of moms love... but I still love the nasty year old noodles and bag of orange-ish powder that comes in that blue box. Organic buds definitely have a more natural herby smooth taste that is great and I completely understand why some people like it better. I however like the pungent, funk that comes with chemical fertilizers. It smells much more un-natural, but like the mac & cheese I love it.


 Hmm, I hate home made mac and cheese too, I love the kraft, its the cheesiest... As far as taste goes, I think the biggest factors there are once again the genetics, and whether or not the person flushed properly, along with the smoothness, or harshness. And a good cure, the basics.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Yup i am in Super Soil. At first i was adding regular PH down but about a month ago i read PH down isnt organic and is bad for your Microbes since then i have just been using straight water and just letting it sit out for a day or 2. My girls seem to be happy. I was thinking of ordering some of that Earth Juice Natural Down But ive been procrastinating like fuck.


 Iv been using apple cider vinegar, cheap and works


billcollector99 said:


> sounds like a heart attack in a jar


 I know lol I cringed a little when I read about the yolk packets lol


mcpurple said:


> vinegar will work and is good for the soil as well for a ph down


 ^^^what he saud


bassman999 said:


> does all organic produce more or better buds or just more natural results?


 Said to produced more flavorful buds.


Outdoorindica said:


> Hmm, I hate home made mac and cheese too, I love the kraft, its the cheesiest... As far as taste goes, I think the biggest factors there are once again the genetics, and whether or not the person flushed properly, along with the smoothness, or harshness. And a good cure, the basics.


You guys are crazy! How can you... I dont... get it...?.... over homemade.... but... lol you get my point


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> Keep humidity down, lots of ventilation and I think neem oil applied 2x a week will help, no guarantee though. good luck.


 there outdoor so cant really control humidity i was told it would clear up better outdoor anyway with treatment does this sound right[/QUOTE]
I thought you were talking about in a tent? If they are outdoor, and spaced far enough apart it might not even spread anyway. Still use the neem with soap spray though. Much better chance of it going away outdoors.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

I'm with you on this one whodat.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

About the mac n cheese? lol I know, something is wrong with these two haha

I like your analogy tho jig


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> This is how I look at it. Smoking is bad for you either way. To me it's like eating cage free organic fed fried chicken, vs KFC. Yeah KFC is worse, but neither is health food.
> 
> And about taste, I've said before it's like Mac and Cheese. I love me some Kraft Mac n Cheese. I can't stand home made stuff made with real cheese.  I know in my head that one has nothing to do with cheese, and the other is full of moms love... but I still love the nasty year old noodles and bag of orange-ish powder that comes in that blue box. Organic buds definitely have a more natural herby smooth taste that is great and I completely understand why some people like it better. I however like the pungent, funk that comes with chemical fertilizers. It smells much more un-natural, but like the mac & cheese I love it.


Lol at the funk etc bud. I have never (to my knowledge) smoked organic bud to compare. Maybe I will do a small crop of organic once to see if I like it better.....


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2011)

All the salt has desensitized their tongues a bit. Or possibly burned them? My wife is an "extra" eater. Extra this and that on everything. I like the taste of pasta, I don't need a half litre of sauce on it drowning out the pasta. But, to each his own I guess. 

I like how the American spell check has me spelling litre wrong. lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2011)

well, you are spelling it wrong, lol.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Pasta should never bee drowned in sauce. Most decent Italian sauces are intense and are there to add to the pasta (that's why I also like to make my own pasta - my wifes choice for her birthday dinner tonight.) Nutmeg chicken in a cream sauce with peaches and tagliatelle. Then we had Lemon Cupcakes topped with lemon icing. and a bottle of Pink Bubbles, and Australian Rose, Lindemans I think. My supermarket has a limited range of bubbly. Was Heerlijk!!!. If anyone wants the chicken nutmeg recipe let me know.

Peace,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

Happy celebrations D 


Jig, I thought the spelling comment was directed twords me, Im a very poor speller llol.

Heres some more tune for you guys 

[video=youtube;mYHA8bjwTgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYHA8bjwTgs[/video]


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> well, you are spelling it wrong, lol.


No I'm not! You wanna fight!


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

Duchie, you must be higher than the guy in your av lol Stoner moments, gotta love em'.


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Duchie, you must be higher than the guy in your av lol Stoner moments, gotta love em'.


 :LOL; Whodat, I'm at my best when I'm high. Everything just seems so right. Anyway, I don't kid about the spelling thing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_spelling_differences#-re.2C_-er And it's no biggie to me, just got a chuckle over how it was telling me I'm wrong when I'm not. I think I actually asked the screen if it wanted to fight too! Well I guess next time I load Windows I'll have to change the language setting to British English.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

*dog*


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> :LOL; Whodat, I'm at my best when I'm high. Everything just seems so right. Anyway, I don't kid about the spelling thing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_spelling_differences#-re.2C_-er And it's no biggie to me, just got a chuckle over how it was telling me I'm wrong when I'm not. I think I actually asked the screen if it wanted to fight too! Well I guess next time I load Windows I'll have to change the language setting to British English.


 I think English was changed for the worse...the American version that it. I am American btw too....lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

I had to refresh the page 2x b4 I could click on "like" wtf!! lol


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2011)

Oh, I don't care either way. When I'm reading something it never occurs to me which is right or wrong. But in regards to drafting letters and such, I'd like to keep it in line with what we use here. Don't want to get anyone thinking I'm bashing the ways of the U.S, I get all that out when I'm talking to my sis in New York State.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

tis yrazc,tond tel teg no sbonice


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh, I don't care either way. When I'm reading something it never occurs to me which is right or wrong. But in regards to drafting letters and such, I'd like to keep it in line with what we use here. Don't want to get anyone thinking I'm bashing the ways of the U.S, I get all that out when I'm talking to my sis in New York State.


 I just dont like the way words are spelled. All the rules have way too many exceptions.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> *View attachment 1616445dog*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616444


Nice looking DOG Gen, I think you might have a nice mix of the HB and OG there, which should hopefully give you a nice fat yield of some stinky. Good luck and looking forward to seeing it grow.


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> tis yrazc,tond tel teg no sbonice


Yes, that is a very nice Dog genuity. I just planted 2 of those the other day. I couldn't figure out your last word. Are you sure you spelled it right before you made it into an anagram?


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I had to refresh the page 2x b4 I could click on "like" wtf!! lol


I noticed that the "like" option is only available when the page is loaded 100% its like the last thing on a page to load... atleast this is what Iv noticed on my computer, and it does all kinds of crazy sh!t so dont go on what I say lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well I guess next time I load Windows I'll have to change the language setting to British English.


Or how about "English English":

Don't go all cob & wobbles!
It's janks to glim in moonlight, for balders and pinch-toe!

(my apologies to English-English speakers everywhere)


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yes, that is a very nice Dog genuity. I just planted 2 of those the other day. I couldn't figure out your last word. Are you sure you spelled it right before you made it into an anagram?


thanks,ebony-n-phonics=EBONICS..LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

In case anyone wants to space out for a bit:

*http://media.skysurvey.org/interactive360/index.html*


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

I do like a lot of sauce in my spaghetti, but not on pizza. Lots of salt on everything basically, except for the vegetables that I dont eat unless they are in a sauce or soup. Im a very picky eater, my favorite foods are very hot, but I havent been able to eat them for years due to my stomach issues, that being cyclic vomiting syndrome. I could see where some may think it was my eating habits that caused my problems but thats not the case with me. Anyway, I said I wasnt going to top earlier, and between then and now that changed and they have all been topped. I checked the description on the Mastodons and it kind of confirmed what I was thinking, these leaves are huge, and I need to top to open up the plant a bit, and get a better yield from it. So everything got the treatment, a cut above the 3rd node, I was doing the second node but that gives me 4 tops almost every time, at the 3rd node, it can give me 6. Sometimes I still only get 4, but the stronger plants usually shoot up all 6.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> In case anyone wants to space out for a bit:
> 
> *http://media.skysurvey.org/interactive360/index.html*


At first I had a black screen and thought it was pretty funny  but it eventually loaded.
Is that a picture of the universe as we know it? or some galaxy? 
I find space amazing and beautiful and many many other things including deadly and filled with life.












^^^ and these are all the cataloged man made objects floating around our planet atm, this is from a perspective of 25,000 miles away.
Lots of junk, they say only 7% is operational spacecraft  and there are maybe 50,000 undocumented objects


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> At first I had a black screen and thought it was pretty funny  but it eventually loaded.
> Is that a picture of the universe as we know it? or some galaxy?
> I find space amazing and beautiful and many many other things including deadly and filled with life.


=======================
Here's a link to a good video of how he did it:
*http://www.komonews.com/news/local/121370584.html*

...and...
[video=youtube;IkIIlkyZ328]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkIIlkyZ328[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

After 10 days of drying this cola weighs 79.4 grams  Im getting ready to pack some in a bowl


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaamn... that's a nice one!
Bravo!


(it's a good thing it's there so the fire extinguisher doesn't fall over)

Here's a pipe worthy of that monster:

(*he won that for the 4/20 Bud Pr0n Contest back in 1987 when RIU was just a BBS running at 300 baud. The pipe was donated by Faded Steel)


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

hahaha yeah dont want that fire extinguisher falling over  Thanks man 

I am pleased to say its getting me quite stoned, has a pretty hashy taste on the exhale.... nice.

[video=youtube;icjTFdMGnYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icjTFdMGnYg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2011)

Is 1 600 watter enough for a GL120? That is a growlab 4'x4' tent


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> After 10 days of drying this cola weighs 79.4 grams  Im getting ready to pack some in a bowl


Fuck thats a nice cola, what strain is that bad girl? Though I personally only consider the top spear the cola, and the rest are separate buds, but whats that really matter, its still some nice fat chunks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is 1 600 watter enough for a GL120? That is a growlab 4'x4' tent


If you have the means to cool 2 600watters, you'd be better off. 
But I'm running just the one 600w in a reflector with a 24"x24" opening in my 4'x4' box.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

Thanks OD,
Im still considering this entire thing a cola because when I was trimming it all the bud you see was stuck together... I had to pull it apart some to do a better trim job. But yeah, when it was on the plant that was all one solid bud.

edit: the strain is AK


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2011)

new oil rig!  
[video=youtube;nH7TFYVRtIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH7TFYVRtIE[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is 1 600 watter enough for a GL120? That is a growlab 4'x4' tent


 Yes it is enough. You will be able to fill your tent and get decent growth all the way to the outsides of the tent, but you really need a 1000w or 2 600w for a 4x4. But I only run a single 600w light and I get some nice buds. I pulled in close to 14 ounces last run dry, and I didnt have it full, just 7 plants that were topped 1 time. And some of them were crap yielders, and a few were pretty damn good. I would suggest getting a good reflector. I got one of of ebay for $110, it is 24" x 24" and gives a much better light spread than the cool tube I was running. Get some good genetics in there running, with the proper system and you can pull in a pound per harvest if not better with a single 600w. I still have yet to do that, but have been damn close. But I have been using different strains every time, not having kept any great phenos or anything to work with so its been a gamble. I think back to my Chronic that was a plant that stayed in the corner the whole time, that thing had monster buds, a 4x4 full of those, and you would easily get past the pound mark. Anyway, I more than answered your question, but I get rambling sometimes, it happens, take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> new oil rig!
> [video=youtube;nH7TFYVRtIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH7TFYVRtIE[/video]


 There is a glass artist on face book, he can make you something like that for a fraction of the price. He does the minis, showerheads, something he calls an "ice cube", and he does it for the fraction of what that Toro cost you Im sure, and its custom. The thing is I dont think he is taking new orders until September. I eventually want to get him to make me an oil rig something like what you have there. I got a quote on a 6 arm downstem from him and his price was $55, the Leisure 6 arms on Aqualabs are $55. I have another artist making me one for $45, you just gotta shop around. These smaller artists are just as good at what they do (some of them any way), they just dont have a massive ego that drives their prices up. Not bashing toro, as they are top quality. Just their prices are wacked out for clear glass that they push out at a commercial speed now days. It is just clear glass work, unless your getting a collaboration piece. I like your oil rig, just letting you, and everyone else know there are other great options out there, I personally have become addicted to custom glass pieces, I dont want anything you can go into a shop somewhere and buy. My ash catcher is custom, and so is my oil slide. My next bong will be custom and so on. Its nice having something made just for you. The link to the one glass artist is here, http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=196498167054439&set=pu.141517799219143&type=1&theater
The artist that made my oil slide and is going to be making my 6 arm downstem soon, is ElevatedAlchemy on Etsy.com. Unfortunately a lot of good artists left Etsy once they changed their policy. It sucked but I have the contact info of a few of them, so I can still get stuff made.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 24, 2011)

Here is that artists youtube, you can check out some of their stuff on there too. http://www.youtube.com/user/JoeBlow522420


----------



## bajafox (May 24, 2011)

damn whodat, bravo my friend


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

Thanks baja  

Gnome, nice piece bro. You seem pretty serious about your glass and hash! awesome stuff.

OD, I totally agree about the cool tubes crappy footprint. If I get myself a birthday present I'll replace two of my cool tubes with decent hoods.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 24, 2011)

whodat- thats just a galaxy, it would be impossible to see our universe since there is nothing outside our universe to photo from. that nug is about three of my plants!!!


----------



## Dropastone (May 24, 2011)

That's some outstanding work whodat.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> whodat- thats just a galaxy, it would be impossible to see our universe since there is nothing outside our universe to photo from. that nug is about three of my plants!!!


 Not uh! 





god took this picure him/herself and emailed it to me.


Dropastone said:


> That's some outstanding work whodat.


 Thank you Dropa


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Here is that artists youtube, you can check out some of their stuff on there too. http://www.youtube.com/user/JoeBlow522420


i think that dude was at IGS! his work is pretty dope!


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

Nice piece of glass indeed, however it's the size of a bloody toothpick by the looks of things. At first I was expecting a small hand to come and grab it, then I see the guys massive fingers and I am thinking, aaaawwww, how dinky, lol. I would smash that in a minute. Have a great day 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> After 10 days of drying this cola weighs 79.4 grams  Im getting ready to pack some in a bowl



holy shit whodat! :slap: ive heard of donkey dick colas but that thing looks like the donkeys prosthetic hind quarter


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 25, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i think that dude was at IGS! his work is pretty dope!


 Yeah he was at IGS. The only thing I have from him so far is an Eerl Dabber. Sweet little clear glass dabber that I paid $8 bucks for, he has them on his facebook page. People seem to love his work and you cant beat his prices for custom stuff. Its a wait, but the wait is worth it to me. He is just not someone you go to looking for a new piece if you have just broken your current daily driver, as you will not be getting in time to smoke even that week.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2011)

thank d,i got one otherill get pics of her in a min.


----------



## indecline (May 25, 2011)

i got baked and thought that it would be awesome if i grew out every strain i could get my hands on (anything decent anyway) and grow out the best pheno's of each strain and have them all on display. you know it woud be great to go see what you want to grow, what would suit your grow room best or which seeds to buy/plants to breed etc. or even as a tourist thing , i would pay a few bucks to go check out all the different strains and phenos.

but then i was like, where the fuck am i going to do that. is there a country that i could do it? i was thinking of holland but im not sure if they would allow it , even if it was a museum. however, if it was the USA then if you got a lot of medical card holders together (6 plants aech right?) then youldnt you be able to do it if there was enough people? I think it woul dbe awesome


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i think that dude was at IGS! his work is pretty dope!


IGS hydro??


----------



## indecline (May 25, 2011)

also, I heard that Afgan is seperate Indica, I was always under the impression that afgan was a type of indica, What is so different that it has been classed seperate?


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

indecline said:


> i got baked and thought that it would be awesome if i grew out every strain i could get my hands on (anything decent anyway) and grow out the best pheno's of each strain and have them all on display. you know it woud be great to go see what you want to grow, what would suit your grow room best or which seeds to buy/plants to breed etc. or even as a tourist thing , i would pay a few bucks to go check out all the different strains and phenos.
> 
> but then i was like, where the fuck am i going to do that. is there a country that i could do it? i was thinking of holland but im not sure if they would allow it , even if it was a museum. however, if it was the USA then if you got a lot of medical card holders together (6 plants aech right?) then youldnt you be able to do it if there was enough people? I think it woul dbe awesome


I went to a 'weed' museum or whatever you want to call it in Amsterdam. They had some plants growing downstairs you could check out. I have to say though... they were some beat looking plants. Can't make them too nice or they would get ripped I guess.

About cali, it's all a grey area  but yeah, 6 plants a patient to be safe. However the way it works out here is you can give your patients rights to a caregiver... allowing the caregiver to have thier 6 plants as well. So if a caregiver has 10 patients he takes care of he can have 66 plants. That is how the collective/ co-op/ pot stores get away with having pounds of weed. Each patient is allowed 8 oz. If you have 100 patients that go to your collective you can posses 800 oz.

Now... here's the crazy part. A patient can give their patient rights to as many caregivers as they want. So there are about 30 pot stores around So Cal that have my name and doctors info... and they all can have 8 more oz becuase I gave them my info. That's the only thing you need to designate someone as your caretaker, you just need to give them your info and sign a paper saying "i make you my caretaker". The caretaker doesn't actually need to do anything for you to get the benefits. They just need your info and they are good.

All pretty nuts.

Anyways.... I'd pay a few bucks for sure.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> IGS hydro??


international glass show ...this passed weekend in cali.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I went to a 'weed' museum or whatever you want to call it in Amsterdam. They had some plants growing downstairs you could check out. I have to say though... they were some beat looking plants. Can't make them too nice or they would get ripped I guess.
> 
> About cali, it's all a grey area  but yeah, 6 plants a patient to be safe. However the way it works out here is you can give your patients rights to a caregiver... allowing the caregiver to have thier 6 plants as well. So if a caregiver has 10 patients he takes care of he can have 66 plants. That is how the collective/ co-op/ pot stores get away with having pounds of weed. Each patient is allowed 8 oz. If you have 100 patients that go to your collective you can posses 800 oz.
> 
> ...


sheeeeeet, I need to move to cali!


----------



## mcpurple (May 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I went to a 'weed' museum or whatever you want to call it in Amsterdam. They had some plants growing downstairs you could check out. I have to say though... they were some beat looking plants. Can't make them too nice or they would get ripped I guess.
> 
> About cali, it's all a grey area  but yeah, 6 plants a patient to be safe. However the way it works out here is you can give your patients rights to a caregiver... allowing the caregiver to have thier 6 plants as well. So if a caregiver has 10 patients he takes care of he can have 66 plants. That is how the collective/ co-op/ pot stores get away with having pounds of weed. Each patient is allowed 8 oz. If you have 100 patients that go to your collective you can posses 800 oz.
> 
> ...


i thought it was as many plants as you could fit in 20 square ft? and i also read it is different in each county down theri so whats legal in one county is illegal in another. is that right? or have the laws changed?


----------



## indecline (May 25, 2011)

sucks doesnt it, it should be the same worldwide, all i want to do is grow pot and the man wont let me, irritates me. im not a bad guy, i just like to get high.

*im a poet and i didnt know it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

Dude... It is all such a grey area. You have NO IDEA. It's just a giant cluster fuck. The answer to any question you can ask is 'yes'. Do counties make their own regulations? yes. Do the state laws govern over those regulations? yes. Do the police do whatever the fuck they want whether there are being laws broken or not? yes. Does your personal mj doctor have the final say on what your allowed to possess? yes. Does it all not matter because the feds say it's illegal and they have the power over the state? yes.

It's the fucking WILD WEST. Like no shit. It's all good. Or bad, whatever way you want to look at it.

I have a doctors recommendation that says right on it I'm allowed to have 90 plants or less in a 100 sq ft area. I also live in a county that has a moretorium on co-ops opening. Meaning they wont allow them to open or exist. However we have at least 20 co-ops open doing business, listed on weedtrackers, etc. It's all crazy crazy crazy.


----------



## mcpurple (May 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... It is all such a grey area. You have NO IDEA. It's just a giant cluster fuck. The answer to any question you can ask is 'yes'. Do counties make their own regulations? yes. Do the state laws govern over those regulations? yes. Do the police do whatever the fuck they want whether there are being laws broken or not? yes. Does your personal mj doctor have the final say on what your allowed to possess? yes. Does it all not matter because the feds say it's illegal and they have the power over the state? yes.
> 
> It's the fucking WILD WEST. Like no shit. It's all good. Or bad, whatever way you want to look at it.
> 
> I have a doctors recommendation that says right on it I'm allowed to have 90 plants or less in a 100 sq ft area. I also live in a county that has a moretorium on co-ops opening. Meaning they wont allow them to open or exist. However we have at least 20 co-ops open doing business, listed on weedtrackers, etc. It's all crazy crazy crazy.


woah, man sorry if i hit a nerve. but i understand. i was just curious. and ya the MMJ laws are kinda iffy in every state.


also i started a small outdoor grow journal if any one cares to take a look some time, not much theri right now as nothing has started, only thing their s how and why i am doing it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... It is all such a grey area. You have NO IDEA. It's just a giant cluster fuck. The answer to any question you can ask is 'yes'. Do counties make their own regulations? yes. Do the state laws govern over those regulations? yes. Do the police do whatever the fuck they want whether there are being laws broken or not? yes. Does your personal mj doctor have the final say on what your allowed to possess? yes. Does it all not matter because the feds say it's illegal and they have the power over the state? yes.
> 
> It's the fucking WILD WEST. Like no shit. It's all good. Or bad, whatever way you want to look at it.
> 
> I have a doctors recommendation that says right on it I'm allowed to have 90 plants or less in a 100 sq ft area. I also live in a county that has a moretorium on co-ops opening. Meaning they wont allow them to open or exist. However we have at least 20 co-ops open doing business, listed on weedtrackers, etc. It's all crazy crazy crazy.


Its just as bad down here in SD county, they are trying to ban all dispensaries by default by limiting their locations. Cant operate 2000 ft near schools, librarys, government buildings, parks, daycares, churches, each other, etc etc. Pretty much "yeah you can have a co-op, but good luck finding a place to put one." And as it is there are various cities and communities within the county that wont allow a coop to exist period!


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> woah, man sorry if i hit a nerve. but i understand. i was just curious. and ya the MMJ laws are kinda iffy in every state.
> 
> 
> also i started a small outdoor grow journal if any one cares to take a look some time, not much theri right now as nothing has started, only thing their s how and why i am doing it.


You can be curious my friend. I was only trying to express the wildness of the whole situ. I could go on and on about how nuts it is. It's all good. If only Gnome Grown would come over and bring the oil rig. I got a gram of errl and a propane torch.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

If I was in cali Id be over at your place with all my erl lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Thought I would share my newest babies,

Chemband - ( Res Priv Headband X (Chem X SD))

Almost two weeks from germ.







The lone one in the top right is a Bubba

For size reference, those are 2" netpots


----------



## lthopkins (May 25, 2011)

nice what bubba is it i got platnium bubba kush pre 98 love to c what u do with it


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> nice what bubba is it i got platnium bubba kush pre 98 love to c what u do with it


Its a pre98 bubba, clone only, ive grown it several times, I actually have a bigger one in veg 







and she likes to turn purple


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

Evening gents. there are silly laws and rules everywhere, It's also really depends on how you are set up here. I have heard of people getting left alone, but then people with too much getting fined, and so on. Seems the only thing that is consistent, is the 'inconsistency everywhere!!

Peace from over here.

DST


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If you have the means to cool 2 600watters, you'd be better off.
> But I'm running just the one 600w in a reflector with a 24"x24" opening in my 4'x4' box.


 I am looking for some nice hoods too. I have only no cooled ones right now


Outdoorindica said:


> Yes it is enough. You will be able to fill your tent and get decent growth all the way to the outsides of the tent, but you really need a 1000w or 2 600w for a 4x4. But I only run a single 600w light and I get some nice buds. I pulled in close to 14 ounces last run dry, and I didnt have it full, just 7 plants that were topped 1 time. And some of them were crap yielders, and a few were pretty damn good. I would suggest getting a good reflector. I got one of of ebay for $110, it is 24" x 24" and gives a much better light spread than the cool tube I was running. Get some good genetics in there running, with the proper system and you can pull in a pound per harvest if not better with a single 600w. I still have yet to do that, but have been damn close. But I have been using different strains every time, not having kept any great phenos or anything to work with so its been a gamble. I think back to my Chronic that was a plant that stayed in the corner the whole time, that thing had monster buds, a 4x4 full of those, and you would easily get past the pound mark. Anyway, I more than answered your question, but I get rambling sometimes, it happens, take care Club 600.


 I pulled over 1.5 lbs from 2 600's. I used bat-wings though. It was/is crap weed though.
what is a good yielder to use? I prefer indicas....


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thought I would share my newest babies,
> 
> Chemband - ( Res Priv Headband X (Chem X SD))
> 
> ...


that back left one is going to be a nice female, me thinks!!
that cross is sounding real good,i love that sour weed.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> IGS hydro??


That is exactly what i thought when i saw IGS haha.



whodatnation said:


> sheeeeeet, I need to move to cali!


Tru Dat whodat!!! 



billcollector99 said:


> Its just as bad down here in SD county, they are trying to ban all dispensaries by default by limiting their locations. Cant operate 2000 ft near schools, librarys, government buildings, parks, daycares, churches, each other, etc etc. Pretty much "yeah you can have a co-op, but good luck finding a place to put one." And as it is there are various cities and communities within the county that wont allow a coop to exist period!


supposibly they passed that ordinance but i aint see shit happening. there is too many in SD so it would be fine to me if a good amount got shut down. we dont need this many, though if there were less shops then competition to provide better prices would not be there.



whodatnation said:


> If I was in cali Id be over at your place with all my erl lol


Shit, now you definetely need to move to cali, my door is open haha.



bassman999 said:


> I am looking for some nice hoods too. I have only no cooled ones right now
> 
> I pulled over 1.5 lbs from 2 600's. I used bat-wings though. It was/is crap weed though.
> what is a good yielder to use? I prefer indicas....


i havent grown it but shank i think grows chronic and it yields a lot with a good high.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Northern Skunk went into the jars yesterday, 2nd one coming down in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

Bill- looks fantastic!

oh btw peeps, Looks like this guy started a thread in my honor lol its nice to know your appreciated lol
At least he put it in the grow room design and set-up section haha

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/434605-whodatnation.html#post5771995
^^^

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/434476-puzzled.html#post5771891

and this is what this genius is up too lol^^


----------



## vantheman169 (May 25, 2011)

Wow Bill! Those trichs are amazing! mouth watering +Rep.


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Bill- looks fantastic!
> 
> oh btw peeps, Looks like this guy started a thread in my honor lol its nice to know your appreciated lol
> At least he put it in the grow room design and set-up section haha
> ...


Well he sure did ruin his chances of getting in. No 600 membership fo him!


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

dude... i forget what goes on around RIU sometimes. Sure makes me love the 600. Just a bunch of good time and great oldies, haha. Lots of love out from the cabin.

EDIT: HAHAHAHAHA. Lol duchie

Oh... cut and paste from the journal, thought you guys might want to see the smoke report:

The herb tastes great. It's has a citrus-y sweet mixed with diesel, but the diesel smell/ taste is sweet too. It's very pleasant, like an air freshener or something. It's funny because it doesn't smell that much until you break it up then it stinks. But it's so smooth, not a sharp taste at all. You can taste it much more on exhale. I just love it.

The high is strait sativa, very head lifting. Not too racy, but energetic. Although I can smoke it before bed too. It's not going to keep me up. I just love the stuff.

About what I do with the trim... in the past I have made butter once with some trim, then bubble hash with the rest (using the gumby method). I've used bubble bags once. This time I made one batch of brownies, and the rest I'm making butane honey oil. I have to say I really like smoking it, and I've only smoked it on bud... I guess it's nothing compared to smoking oil from a dedicated oil rig. I'm going to try that soon.

I smoked quite a bit before weighing, so I don't know to the gram... but my estimates say somewhere between 17.5-18 oz. I'm very happy. If I got 500grams that would be 0.5 g/w and that would be my best ratio yet. I seriously can't imagine getting 1 g/w. I mean that would be almost 36 oz coming out of the closet. One day maybe?

One thing is for sure. If I ever got something like that much I'd be hiring trimmers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well he sure did ruin his chances of getting in. No 600 membership fo him!


Really!
I mean, how would you ever come back from all that?
Thank sweet Zombie Jebus for the 600, for the members who keep it real, and for DST for having the bright idea to start it up and keep it on track (_*and, not to forget RIU, without which we would not be here*_).
Peace


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2011)

That's a nice report jig. Is the omission of the strain an intentional marketing ploy to get us over to your thread?  j/k man.


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's a nice report jig. Is the omission of the strain an intentional marketing ploy to get us over to your thread?  j/k man.


haha, yeah and I'm giving out prizes too, hahaha. It's Sour Kush (sour d X sage X larry OG) got them at a co-op in west hollywood as clones. 4 weeks veg (i think), all done under a 1000w hps. Well actually around a 1000w hps, but close enough.


----------



## lthopkins (May 25, 2011)

what up guys so when do i start feeding mollasses hit week 5 tommorrow on a 8 week strain but taking it another week and will flush at 7 weeks so total 9 weeks
and what ratio to mix at i have heard 1 tbls per gallon and 1 tbls per liter


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> what up guys so when do i start feeding mollasses hit week 5 tommorrow on a 8 week strain but taking it another week and will flush at 7 weeks so total 9 weeks
> and what ratio to mix at i have heard 1 tbls per gallon and 1 tbls per liter


I just fed my first molasses feeding today, and it is day 49... 1Tbsp per Gallon


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

I also do 1 tbs per gal, I use it to brew my teas for all stages.


Ninja cat vid lol  I know jig will get a lil laugh out of it.

[video]http://www.wimp.com/catsound/[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am looking for some nice hoods too. I have only no cooled ones right now
> 
> I pulled over 1.5 lbs from 2 600's. I used bat-wings though. It was/is crap weed though.
> what is a good yielder to use? I prefer indicas....


 When it comes to indicas it can be hard to find a high yielding phenotype that is as good as the lower yielding ones. Chronic is good, but a hybrid buzz mostly. Rocklock can be a good yielding indica, but that depends on the phenotype. Im have Mastodon Kush going now, its supposed to be a good yielder, but I dont know yet, its only 2 weeks and 2 days old from breaking the soil. Go back a few pages for some veg pictures. They are beasts. I have topped them since and they are still huge for 2 weeks old. Look at the pictures on Attitude and thats what you get. At least so far in veg they look like those plants, I would imagine that would also be true for the flowering stage. Ill save you some time here is the mastodon kush... I just like them so I will show it off again, they are in one gallon pots...


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

looking really healthy OD! I need to try out some pure indicas myself  why doesn't spell check know what indica is  
What would you say is your most favorite indica to smoke?


600 peeps-
Heres a compelling vid I just came across *
[video]http://www.wimp.com/goingto/[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 25, 2011)

So far Wappa is is easily my favorite indica. It has great medicinal values for nausea and muscle relaxation, it will put you to sleep too. The smell and flavor are just classic. here is my review on marijuanareviews.com...http://www.marijuanareviews.com/wappa-homegrow-stapleface-6061.html


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

Thanks OD


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> So far Wappa is is easily my favorite indica. It has great medicinal values for nausea and muscle relaxation, it will put you to sleep too. The smell and flavor are just classic. here is my review on marijuanareviews.com...http://www.marijuanareviews.com/wappa-homegrow-stapleface-6061.html


*ring*ring*
"Hello?"
"Wappaaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Its just as bad down here in SD county, they are trying to ban all dispensaries by default by limiting their locations. Cant operate 2000 ft near schools, librarys, government buildings, parks, daycares, churches, each other, etc etc. Pretty much "yeah you can have a co-op, but good luck finding a place to put one." And as it is there are various cities and communities within the county that wont allow a coop to exist period!





whodatnation said:


> Bill- looks fantastic!
> 
> oh btw peeps, Looks like this guy started a thread in my honor lol its nice to know your appreciated lol
> At least he put it in the grow room design and set-up section haha
> ...


I agree, nice stuff Bill.

So what was this guy up too, I think the threads have been deleted. Was someone personally attacking you whodat?



DoobieBrother said:


> *ring*ring*
> "Hello?"
> "Wappaaaaaaaaa!"


Wassssuuup Doobs!

Not much to say this morgen, think I have a fuzzover going on in my head. Have a good day 6'ers.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

morning 600!! yeah im curious now too what was the shit in the other threads whodat?

nice macro pron billcollector! its tricky tricky tricky


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Its just as bad down here in SD county, they are trying to ban all dispensaries by default by limiting their locations. Cant operate 2000 ft near schools, librarys, government buildings, parks, daycares, churches, each other, etc etc. Pretty much "yeah you can have a co-op, but good luck finding a place to put one." And as it is there are various cities and communities within the county that wont allow a coop to exist period!


I meant to comment on this yesterday. In the Dam/Netherlands you are not allowed a coffeeshop within 500metres of a junior school (11-16 year olds as they are seen as the most vulnerable) A local Head Teacher (near the Leidseplein) at the time commented on the ruling say that is was ridiculous that it had been introduced, she saw no point as her kids have the ability to walk a further 10 metres and buy from another coffeeshop. And she even said that the coffeeshops are very stict regarding asking for proof of age...these guiys licenses rely on them being strict.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning 600!! yeah im curious now too what was the shit in the other threads whodat?
> 
> nice macro pron billcollector! its tricky tricky tricky


me too.

Penn and Teller, lmao. It's TRICKY!!!!
[youtube]l-O5IHVhWj0[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

A guy started a thread asking why Americans still insist on using the Imperial system of measurement. It was really just bait to suck people into his argument and pick a fight. Anyway, I guess he didn't like whodats reply so he started a thread to bash him. I think that's it?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> A guy started a thread asking why Americans still insist on using the Imperial system of measurement. It was really just bait to suck people into his argument and pick a fight. Anyway, I guess he didn't like whodats reply so he started a thread to bash him. I think that's it?


That's it, round up a posse.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> A guy started a thread asking why Americans still insist on using the Imperial system of measurement. It was really just bait to suck people into his argument and pick a fight. Anyway, I guess he didn't like whodats reply so he started a thread to bash him. I think that's it?


you forgot one part. The guy started a thread called 'whodatnation' and the first post basically said whodat's a giant asshole (because we all know how true that is, lol). The post was followed by 4 pages of peeps loving on whodat. There were even a couple peeps who never knew whodat and were thankful to the spiteful OP for introducing them to such a good grower. Was pretty classic.

The measurments thread was an Epic fight thread. Started with him aruging about the imerpial system and ended talking about how guns are evil, the queen is hetero and white, and obama is from kenya, lol. (and of course how americans are all idiots, but that was there from the start)

Personally I think idiots are equally spread accross the world... us Americans just put it our bad behavior on TV and in the press with such regularity it seems like we are stupider. (ok, I take that back... Never been there, but I have a suspicion canada has one of the lowest idiot per capita in the world... not just kissing ass either)


----------



## Shwagbag (May 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> you forgot one part. The guy started a thread called 'whodatnation' and the first post basically said whodat's a giant asshole (because we all know how true that is, lol). The post was followed by 4 pages of peeps loving on whodat. There were even a couple peeps who never knew whodat and were thankful to the spiteful OP for introducing them to such a good grower. Was pretty classic.
> 
> The measurments thread was an Epic fight thread. Started with him aruging about the imerpial system and ended talking about how guns are evil, the queen is hetero and white, and obama is from kenya, lol. (and of course how americans are all idiots, but that was there from the start)
> 
> Personally I think idiots are equally spread accross the world... us Americans just put it our bad behavior on TV and in the press with such regularity it seems like we are stupider. (ok, I take that back... Never been there, but I have a suspicion canada has one of the lowest idiot per capita in the world... not just kissing ass either)


I want to love on Whodat. If I was dank I would want him to put me in his pipe and smoke me.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

hahaha thats pretty much what happened lool oh apparently Im also a FA*G*T? with a big nose? didn't know haha

I personally would love to smoke everyone here  haha

It was a pretty entertaining way to waist my day but whut eva... I will like to thank yous for all the love to peeps! stanks!

Funny thing is, I wouldnt mind going metric not one bit.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Funny thing is, I wouldnt mind going metric not one bit.


I think one would be hard pressed to find anyone who would defend the imperial system. It's really quite a giant shame we don't use metric. It just makes so much more sense. 1, 10, 100, 1000 vs 12, 3, 5280 ; 0-100 vs 32-212. And who knows how many ways we measure liquid here. oz, fl oz, liter, gallon, pint, quart, etc...

I know one thing everyone uses grams for though, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

lol your so right! Grams for everyone! lol

So whats on the 600 agenda today peeps? My car is in the shop uh oh  is no bueno.

So one of my 600w nextgen ballasts crapped out on me (again) and the lady at the hydro store offered me a pretty good deal to swich it out with a 1,000 w galaxy ballast... I might have to do this considering I couldn't fit 2 600ds in my new secret project (lol) so using a 1,000 might be my only option  But my garden will still be rocking 3- 600ds, am I still in the club? hahah


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

riddleme said:


> I just pulled over 4000 grams wet off 3 plants using Jack's Professional 20-10-20 in conjunction with Smoke N Grow you really don't need any snake oils, myself and UB have been trying to tell everyone for years learn to read your plants!
> 
> edit PS, they were under 2 400 watt lights


I KNOW this is the 600 thread, lol. But this is more to show what can be done by "making it rain" for any of you guys interested... I talk about it every so often, but the results are impressive...

apparently the 400's he uses are Ceramic Metal Halide's.. If any of you 6'ers are running a 400 in conjunction, or in veg, I would recommend switching out your bulb to a CMH


----------



## 3eyes (May 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think one would be hard pressed to find anyone who would defend the imperial system. It's really quite a giant shame we don't use metric. It just makes so much more sense. 1, 10, 100, 1000 vs 12, 3, 5280 ; 0-100 vs 32-212. And who knows how many ways we measure liquid here. oz, fl oz, liter, gallon, pint, quart, etc...
> 
> I know one thing everyone uses grams for though, lol.


Metric is easier to understand but i still prefer imperial, grams are widely used but so are ounces, in the UK we drink pints drive miles but if you want building materials it's all in millimetres


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

3eyes said:


> in the UK we drink pints drive miles


we do that in the us too lol its considered a no no though


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

pints and miles are about the only thing imperial left lol i aint a drinker but i dont think they would ever get rid of the pint??

all kinda irellivent on the grand scale of things though why start an argument lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I KNOW this is the 600 thread, lol. But this is more to show what can be done by "making it rain" for any of you guys interested... I talk about it every so often, but the results are impressive...
> 
> apparently the 400's he uses are Ceramic Metal Halide's.. If any of you 6'ers are running a 400 in conjunction, or in veg, I would recommend switching out your bulb to a CMH


 Can you elaborate on "making it rain" are you making a music video, or am I just confused. I hope he is not saying that is 4000 grams wet there. From what I have seen CMHs produce less bud, more resin. They also put out a lot more heat. Am I wrong there? I call bullshit on the 4000 grams from 2 400w lights. Just saying I have never seen any pull in over 2 grams per watt. EVER!!! Anyone else? Nothing against you man but dont drink the Kool-Aide is all Im saying. You should check out opengrow. There is a guy on there that does grows with CMH, they are resinous as fuck, just he never gets huge buds. I see what your saying with using them in conjunction with the hps lights, but I would think the yield would be lower using only CMH...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

Marijuana is the only reaoeen on the metric system.


----------



## 3eyes (May 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> pints and miles are about the only thing imperial left lol i aint a drinker but i dont think they would ever get rid of the pint??
> 
> all kinda irellivent on the grand scale of things though why start an argument lol


Argument? no arguments here sorry fella not on the 600 we're just chatting.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 26, 2011)

I did my math wrong on the last post I made, I guess when you think about it 4000 grams wet isnt really that much considering how much you are going to lose when it dries. I do kind of agree with the guy about not needing a bunch of stuff though. I think cal mag and bud candy are the only 2 things I have added so far that really made a noticable difference in the flowering stage of the plants. The cal mag keeps them green and the Bud Candy helps with resin production, but resin production is mainly determined by genetics. My first grow indoors I only used Fox Farm Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom in flower and I got some huge buds, but it was strain dependent.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

you think there i any realnes to thi stuff. ive always been on the NO side of things. 







*Kushie Kush is the only bloom booster specifically designed and tested to give you more potency and weight from your kush plants. All major sub varieties of Kush were tested so this formula contains exactly the right ingredients that your kush need to produce larger more medicinal yields. Kushy Kush is the bloom booster Kush lovers have been waiting for. Guaranteed Analysis: Available Nitrogen (n) 1.0% Available Phosphate (P2O5) 7.0% Soluble Potash (K20) 17.0 % Magnesium (Mg) 1.0% Directions: Use 2ml per Liter durng weeks 1-6 of the flowering stage.*


just smart marketing, but what is it?


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Just saying I have never seen any pull in over 2 grams per watt. EVER!!! Anyone else?


Heath Robinson pulled like 2.2 g/w out of his flooded tube setup. I think he got 3 lbs from a single 600w.

And about CMH, I would say that they do a really good job. I've never used them as my only light source, but from what I can tell they hang pretty close to the hps on yeild, but much much more resin. Although I must say that's just based on casual observation... I didn't ever test things out properly.

And yeah 3eyes, we all just chatting. Ain't no arguing on the 600... unless it's about how bad those canadians spell, lol.

Today I'm itching to start a new grow. It's absolutely killing me to be standing on the sidelines watching. However the queen bee around here thinks I need to do something with the last harvest before I start another project.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just smart marketing, but what is it?


cat piss and food coloring, haha. I'm wary of AN products. Everything they make just happens to be not only the best thing EVER INVENTED, but you also NEED it to grow good buds. Not to mention they are more expensive than any other company AND they have wayyyyyyyyy more products than anyone. To me it seems like someone has figured out how to make money.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> cat piss and food coloring, haha. I'm wary of AN products. Everything they make just happens to be not only the best thing EVER INVENTED, but you also NEED it to grow good buds. Not to mention they are more expensive than any other company AND they have wayyyyyyyyy more products than anyone. To me it seems like someone has figured out how to make money.


 agree'd. i started my first grow wit just miracle grow. the went to to FF saw a big difference other than hygrozyme and molasses, oh yea and gravity. i havnt found anything that makes a noticeable difference. that was obviously meant to be sold to newbies


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Argument? no arguments here sorry fella not on the 600 we're just chatting.


haha i was talking about the guy who posted the thread originaly, what got u guys talking about metric and imperial in the 1st place.

i might not post bro but i'm an avid lurker and know the rules of the 6


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And yeah 3eyes, we all just chatting. Ain't no arguing on the 600... unless it's about how bad those canadians spell, lol.


Hey, hey now jig.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

Yeah fingerez has been around for a hot minute  he knows what's up!

those canadians are horrible spellers lol jkjkjk

and I will never pay for a/n products, I did use bud candy on my hydro run but the grow shop gave it to me for free.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Can you elaborate on "making it rain" are you making a music video, or am I just confused. I hope he is not saying that is 4000 grams wet there. From what I have seen CMHs produce less bud, more resin. They also put out a lot more heat. Am I wrong there? I call bullshit on the 4000 grams from 2 400w lights. Just saying I have never seen any pull in over 2 grams per watt. EVER!!! Anyone else? Nothing against you man but dont drink the Kool-Aide is all Im saying. You should check out opengrow. There is a guy on there that does grows with CMH, they are resinous as fuck, just he never gets huge buds. I see what your saying with using them in conjunction with the hps lights, but I would think the yield would be lower using only CMH...


CMH bulbs put off less heat than a HPS or regular MH, concept behind increased resin is the UVB rays that the CMH bulb produces unlike conventional bulbs. Due to this effect they have to be ran bare bulb, or in a reflector without a glass piece between the bulb and your plants, basically means no cooltubes or aircooled hoods. But due to their decreased heat, you are able to run them this way without a noticable increase in temp.

I'm not saying anyone should trade your 600's for one of these, but figured they would make great supplemental lighting in additon to a 6. 

As far as the additives are concerned, i think a majority of it is bullshit, and not really the part of the post i was trying to direct attention to 

The "Making it rain" technique is something that Riddleme developed, his thread on it has been linked here on the 6 a couple times already, but I dont remember how far back.


----------



## lthopkins (May 26, 2011)

just a little high right now but dnt u guys wish we had scratch n sniff computer screens for we could share the smell of our dank buds,,, friend just dropped of some stinky ass bud off whole house smells of a gram


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

In any matter, if I can get more resin than this - 





Than I would be pretty stoked.


----------



## 3eyes (May 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha i was talking about the guy who posted the thread originaly, what got u guys talking about metric and imperial in the 1st place.
> 
> i might not post bro but i'm an avid lurker and know the rules of the 6


Now i understand, the way you wrote the original post threw me off track a little. It's a pity RIU didn't leave the thread bashing whodat on i bet the guy that started it was well pissed off when people started giving him love instead of knocking him lol


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

Ok, I've posted this before but in case anyone missed it, here it is again.

[video=youtube;qneD11pj4Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneD11pj4Y0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey, hey now jig.


hehe, you know I'm just playing. It's not you, or us... it's this damned english language (any form). I'm just venting frustration becuase the stanley cup is going back north this year. Ok, I actually don't care that much... if anything I think it's cool.



billcollector99 said:


> Due to this effect they have to be ran bare bulb, or in a reflector without a glass piece between the bulb and your plants, basically means no cooltubes or aircooled hoods. But due to their decreased heat, you are able to run them this way without a noticable increase in temp.


Ooops... I always ran mine in a cool tube. I looked and sure enough it's rated for open enclosures.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> open enclosures.


.... im confused lol


Doesnt DST run a cmh between 2 6ers? I think he does. I started using MH to get extra uvb, I also got a small reptile uvb light I used a few months back.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> .... im confused lol
> 
> Doesnt DST run a cmh between 2 6ers? I think he does. I started using MH to get extra uvb, I also got a small reptile uvb light I used a few months back.


Hahahaha... I must be confused too. Let's try this: Open _Fixtures_


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2011)

Thanx Lilgrower. 
I cant find those seeds in stock though.


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2011)

Ok so I am about 6 weeks into flowering, give or take.
I have been using Dyna-Gro exclusively.
I have these what should I use and how much of each?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 26, 2011)

Gnome! Oil hit NOW DO IT! Its an eventful day at Club 600, I can't hardly keep up with the posts.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> just a little high right now but dnt u guys wish we had scratch n sniff computer screens for we could share the smell of our dank buds,,, friend just dropped of some stinky ass bud off whole house smells of a gram


It could be called the odornet.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so I am about 6 weeks into flowering, give or take.
> I have been using Dyna-Gro exclusively.
> I have these what should I use and how much of each?


 The Dyna Gro Bloom is just a base and you should have been using that the whole time unless you use something else for a base. The Kool Bloom is a bloom boost, which like most I think you use it in the last two weeks of feeding. Say you were growing an 8 week strain, you would use it in weeks 5 and 6 before the flushing period, which for me lasts 14 days. This grow is the first time I have ever used a ripening formula, and I only used it 1 time. My plants showed me that they didnt like it too much so I never used it again. It was Ripe from Botanicare. How much to use should be on the container. I use a ppm meter that way I know exactly how much of what each plant gets. I base it on my theory of never breaking 1000 ppms in my nutrient solution. Some plants dont even like it that high. I try to stay around 600ppms for my vegging plants. They get fed a little heavier in flowering.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

Sheesh, yer right there shwag, a busy day at the 6 indeed. And whodat you are correct, I run a mh inbetween my 2 6's. If a cmh is cooler I may get one of those instead though. Made some lovely hash last night...even if I do say so myself. My wife is off to collect a visitor we have for the weekend so got to get smashed. Take it easy 6ers!!!

Peace DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> .... im confused lol
> 
> 
> Doesnt DST run a cmh between 2 6ers? I think he does. I started using MH to get extra uvb, I also got a small reptile uvb light I used a few months back.


 The UVB from standard MH and the reptile bulbs is nowhere near that emitted by the CMH bulb


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2011)

sorry but this is jus to dam funny.............
[video=youtube;zQ-hPNrKdZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> sorry but this is jus to dam funny.............
> [video=youtube;zQ-hPNrKdZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI[/video]


Came to bring ya change nigguh


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2011)

riddle once said that his cmh heat up hit basement floor,from 3ft away....hmmm
i dont know.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

hash is real nice.....I forgot how hash gives you such an instant wammy, oil is such a creeper, it makes you loose time. You think you are straight then a day later you wake up and your head and eyes feel like they are still in confused mode.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah fingerez has been around for a hot minute  he knows what's up!
> 
> those canadians are horrible spellers lol jkjkjk
> 
> and I will never pay for a/n products, I did use bud candy on my hydro run but the grow shop gave it to me for free.


 Aww why no a/n products. My vegging plants are getting their 3 part, Grow Micro Bloom and they are loving it! I have to say, it is kicking the shit out of the Fox Farm Grow and Big Bloom combination I was using before. Oh, I also use hygrozyme, great white, and Trinity, I honestly believe those 3 are the real difference makers though. Along with great genetics. I dont blame you though, they are pricey, hell I didnt pay for the Grow Micro Bloom, my friend did, so its free for me to use! I did buy the bud candy, and will again. I did a comparison test with Trinity vs Bud Candy, the Trinity buds were a bit bigger, but a little less frosty that the Bud candy buds, over all I gave the win to the trinity, as more killer bud is always better. But I think I will use them together from now on to try and get the best from both, hopefully that works out well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> sorry but this is jus to dam funny.............
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI[/video]


 Lol, me n my wife was rollin to this video. check out this corner store in my old neighborhood they switched it to obama soon as i moved.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 26, 2011)

DST said:


> hash is real nice.....I forgot how hash gives you such an instant wammy, oil is such a creeper, it makes you loose time. You think you are straight then a day later you wake up and your head and eyes feel like they are still in confused mode.


 I still havent got to smoke any oils yet. I want to get one of those glass tubes from etsy.com. After this harvest any trim, and small seedy buds from the lower shit  will be made into some oil. I tried soaking in alcohol then double boiling but I think it got too hot and ruined it. It tastes funny, smells like burnt popcorn, is messy as hell and doesnt do shit...This time I will make BHO. Should be Headband, Heribei, and a Bubba Kush mixture, if all goes well I should have some gooey anesthesia right there.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> riddle once said that his cmh heat up hit basement floor,from 3ft away....hmmm
> i dont know.


 I was always under the impression from other users of cmh bulbs that they were hotter as well. I think more investigation is needed... Edit: I did some looking around and it seems they are cooler running temperature wise, but feel hotter to the skin because of the uv. I will stick with what I know personally, but I love to see people doing different stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> The Dyna Gro Bloom is just a base and you should have been using that the whole time unless you use something else for a base. The Kool Bloom is a bloom boost, which like most I think you use it in the last two weeks of feeding. Say you were growing an 8 week strain, you would use it in weeks 5 and 6 before the flushing period, which for me lasts 14 days. This grow is the first time I have ever used a ripening formula, and I only used it 1 time. My plants showed me that they didnt like it too much so I never used it again. It was Ripe from Botanicare. How much to use should be on the container. I use a ppm meter that way I know exactly how much of what each plant gets. I base it on my theory of never breaking 1000 ppms in my nutrient solution. Some plants dont even like it that high. I try to stay around 600ppms for my vegging plants. They get fed a little heavier in flowering.


yeah using the Dyna gro the whole time, and didnt know if the directions apply wheen you use more than one thing at the same time though. is the big bud the same type of thing as the kool bloom, or just a hardener? I cant remember what the dude at the store said anymore....lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

one thing about CMH, they run on HPS ballasts. So D, don't run out and get one right away.

I have a 250w MH and MH ballast. I also have a 250w CMH and HPS ballast, I could try the two out and see what seems hotter, not too scientific, but might work.

And yeah... BHO is the SHEEEEEEEE_IT
My first two runs

I'm trowing up a peace sign in the reflection of the oil if you can see it

Pure Gold baby!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> yeah using the Dyna gro the whole time, and didnt know if the directions apply wheen you use more than one thing at the same time though. is the big bud the same type of thing as the kool bloom, or just a hardener? I cant remember what the dude at the store said anymore....lol


 its ok, the guys in the store usually think, or at least it seems they think the more $$$ it is the more we need it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

DST said:


> hash is real nice.....I forgot how hash gives you such an instant wammy, oil is such a creeper, it makes you loose time. You think you are straight then a day later you wake up and your head and eyes feel like they are still in confused mode.


I think maybe my tolerance is too high... I like hash and oil, and they get me pretty baked, but the high never lasts long to me. Always seems to wear off extremely quick, even after smoking like a gram of hash...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> one thing about CMH, they run on HPS ballasts. So D, don't run out and get one right away.
> 
> I have a 250w MH and MH ballast. I also have a 250w CMH and HPS ballast, I could try the two out and see what seems hotter, not too scientific, but might work.
> 
> ...


 Depending on ballast size they sell conversion bulbs.. for a 400 watt it would be a 330W CMH conversion bulb. Unfortunately 400 is the highest they go, but they do come in the smaller sizes, 250, 150, and 70 i believe; with conversion bulbs for MH ballasts at the corresponding size.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

Kind of a cool vid. 
Best to be smoked out while viewing, though I just got back from physical therapy and have yet to spark up (which I am correcting right now...) and it was still pretty cool. 



[video=youtube;jJrzIdDUfT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJrzIdDUfT4[/video]


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

I bet he play a lot of Ker-plunk and Jenga as a kid.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2011)

i'm about to smoke the first time today at 3:30pm... WHA??? But I'm a do it right. My bowl from bottom up will look like (good old 7 layer bowl):

weed > keif > weed > hash > weed > oil > keif > weed

Then I'll watch doobie's movie. Here's a cool track I heard today, some cool independent hip hop
[youtube]5_64rLHLoZM[/youtube]


----------



## lthopkins (May 26, 2011)

dam jig gettin her done
*weed > keif > weed > hash > weed > oil > keif > weed
will try this for shure just need the kief
*


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> i'm about to smoke the first time today at 3:30pm... WHA??? But I'm a do it right. My bowl from bottom up will look like (good old 7 layer bowl):
> 
> weed > keif > weed > hash > weed > oil > keif > weed


If we don't hear from you in 5 minutes, we'll call the president...


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

Hey 600, I've got something I want to share with you. It's been a bit since I shot a vid so I did one today. What's different is the audio I used. I have a friend on the other side of the country, who when I lived there was building his recording studio. Just before I left for my 4000km move, like the day before, he called me and asked if I'd pop by and lay something down. Unfortunately I could only spare a couple of hours and this is the end product. Me on vocals and Randall (A very Scottish dude) on guitar. Please smoke a big bowl before so you don't notice how pitchy the vocals are. 

Oh, and I almost forgot fellow babies...Booger!
[video=youtube;eOSfdrJonU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOSfdrJonU8[/video]


Enjoy


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600, I've got something I want to share with you. It's been a bit since I shot a vid so I did one today. What's different is the audio I used. I have a friend on the other side of the country, who when I lived there was building his recording studio. Just before I left for my 4000km move, like the day before, he called me and asked if I'd pop by and lay something down. Unfortunately I could only spare a couple of hours and this is the end product. Me on vocals and Randall (A very Scottish dude) on guitar. Please smoke a big bowl before so you don't notice how pitchy the vocals are.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot fellow babies...Booger!
> [video=youtube;eOSfdrJonU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOSfdrJonU8[/video]
> ...


Hell yeah Duchie! I was singing right along with you bro, but I had to turn it up because I cant sing lol I did know the words though


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600, I've got something I want to share with you.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot fellow babies...Booger!
> 
> Enjoy


Right on, duchie!
Way cool!
And good recording, too. Maxed out at about -3db on the meter in Ableton Live. Very clean. 
Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2011)

Doob, is your ave the spot you got for the rush show? hehe I think it is  I think we'll both be having a good time that day, its on my B-day.

Edit: we should call craft headquarters, jig is missing  or is it velveeta? idk


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

Alas, poor jigfresh. 
I knew him, whodat, a fellow of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy. 
He hath packed his bowl with a thousand layers of coughitude, and now how abbhor'd in my imagination it is! 
My gorge rises at it.


(*edit: and yeah, that's my spot in history in my av du jour. Probably about 30 feet away from Alex)
(**edit again: in case I'm stoned and I miss it - Happy B-day, in advance!)


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed it. Wish we could have had more time at it. That's some pretty pricey software there Doobie, never heard of that one. My friend used Cubase to record this one. Nice little studio he build himself. I have another song I recorded about 16 years ago. It's a song I wrote for my wife to be at the time and I had it recorded by Terry Gowan. If that name sounds familiar it's because it's Larry Gowans little brother. I knew him because I used to jam a lot with his other brother Pat. Problem is that the only copy I have is on a cassette and I'm not sure if Terry would even still have a copy. 

Speaking of Gowan, let's hear some.
[video=youtube;yIjddye2JSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIjddye2JSA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

Dang, pretty awesome, duchie!
Recording well is another fine art. Just starting out with it and have lots to learn.
If my hard drives will quit dying on me I hope to have some proof of my bass playing mediocrity online in a week or two (if my fingers cooperate).
You've been warned.


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

What I would have done to have a pc with digital recording software back in the day. The ability to produce professional quality video and audio in your living room blows me away. Oh well, I'm still a Rock Star in my own mind. Looking forward to hearing what ya got bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> What I would have done to have a pc with digital recording software back in the day. The ability to produce professional quality video and audio in your living room blows me away. Oh well, I'm still a Rock Star in my own mind. Looking forward to hearing what ya got bro.


You have no idea how tempted I am to woodshed on Plush for the weekend and lay a bass track down to go with the vocals & guitar. But I'd hate to ruin such a nice acoustic performance with an electric bass.

No, my first one is going to be, hmmm... oh, I don't know.... Rush.
Pick an album before Vapor Trails and I'll do the bass line from a song on the album.


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600, I've got something I want to share with you. It's been a bit since I shot a vid so I did one today. What's different is the audio I used. I have a friend on the other side of the country, who when I lived there was building his recording studio. Just before I left for my 4000km move, like the day before, he called me and asked if I'd pop by and lay something down. Unfortunately I could only spare a couple of hours and this is the end product. Me on vocals and Randall (A very Scottish dude) on guitar. Please smoke a big bowl before so you don't notice how pitchy the vocals are.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot fellow babies...Booger!
> [video=youtube;eOSfdrJonU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOSfdrJonU8[/video]
> ...


I read the quote below your post and it said it was you singing. WTF!! I thought it was a real song from a cd...lol Well done Duchie!!!


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

Thanks bassman, that's nice of you to say. 

Doobie man, the great thing about digital media is how easy it is to copy it. Woodshed away man, whatever that means. lol, Not familiar with that one. I'm guessing it has to do with chopping it up. Hell, I'll send ya the file myself if you want.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks bassman, that's nice of you to say.
> 
> Doobie man, the great thing about digital media is how easy it is to copy it. Woodshed away man, whatever that means. lol, Not familiar with that one. I'm guessing it has to do with chopping it up. Hell, I'll send ya the file myself if you want.


Woodshedding is when a musician secludes themselves off from the world to learn a new song or technique in an intense crash course sort of way.

I already have a good mp3 of your recording. Used "Freerecorder" to copy the audio off of youtube and saved it to my hard drive as an mp3. 
Just need to brush up on my STP before I try and tackle it. Won't step all over it, just fill it out and be true to the song like the two of you were.
I remember their MTV Unplugged concert and really dug how well their music translated to acoustic. Real cool.
Anyways, need to dissect the song and get it right, then will post a link to it here when it's ready, after it's been layered in with your original recording.


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

Well then, I could woodshed for hours. My bass, my bong and my tunes, that's all I need. Oh, and a drink. My bass, my bong, my tunes and a drink, that's all I need. I don't need anything else. Well, maybe some munchies too, but that's it. My bass, my bong, my tunes, a drink and some munchies, but that's all! (Sorry, The Jerk just entered my mind there and it just ran with it)

Right on about adding to it, that would be cool. Wouldn't mind hearing it a little plumped up.


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2011)

I just discovered that Barack Obama follows High Times Magazine on Twitter. How bout that? LOL But I'm sure he never "read". Or at least that's what he's telling everyone. Anyway, off to bed. Catch ya's later 600.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

As I said before, I play a wicked triangle so cannot comment on a very high level about peoples music talents, but hell yea Duchie!!!!!!!! that was super cool my nug!!! I think between you, brother Doob, and me on a triangle, we could put out a pretty good tune. Who else will be in the band? Or I could be like Bez in the Happy Mondays, just dance around and take loads of drugs!! Sounds more like a job for me (I will hit the triangle every now and then of course)

Bez, lmao...





he played some mean maracas, hahaha.







Peace 600.

DST


----------



## indecline (May 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... It is all such a grey area. You have NO IDEA. It's just a giant cluster fuck. The answer to any question you can ask is 'yes'. Do counties make their own regulations? yes. Do the state laws govern over those regulations? yes. Do the police do whatever the fuck they want whether there are being laws broken or not? yes. Does your personal mj doctor have the final say on what your allowed to possess? yes. Does it all not matter because the feds say it's illegal and they have the power over the state? yes.
> 
> It's the fucking WILD WEST. Like no shit. It's all good. Or bad, whatever way you want to look at it.
> 
> I have a doctors recommendation that says right on it I'm allowed to have 90 plants or less in a 100 sq ft area. I also live in a county that has a moretorium on co-ops opening. Meaning they wont allow them to open or exist. However we have at least 20 co-ops open doing business, listed on weedtrackers, etc. It's all crazy crazy crazy.


when i see it on tv i see feds tearing the places up and taking all the pot.
but i also see the state police standing and watching. why dont the state police try and arrest on of the feds as a statement to the whole stupid situation, sure they probably would get arrested in return but it sure would be funny to see them trying to arrest each other. might get the right people attention too, because it would sure piss off some of the top dogs to see that their police force is embarrasing themselves on tv. maybe it would make them re-think the whole thing if the constantly try to arrest the reds for busting the shops.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

people at the top like grey areas' though, it means they can glean more money from it all........


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

Morning guys. Hey D, thanks, but you know, you don't have to be a musician to be an entertainer in the band. Everybody has their part, even the wacky guy dancing around on dope. If he were to die tomorrow, would the band be the same? Probably not. So I'm thinking for a stage backdrop we set up 600, 600's and blind the crowd with it every now and then, placing them under our submission. 

So, grey areas in law eh? Our newly elected opposition is in hot water right now for bringing up the separatist issue again. This is the one about Quebec separating from the rest of Canada. It's a stupid thing looming over us for decades now. Our courts decided that it would take a "clear" majority vote in order for that to happen. The thing is the didn't make it clear what a "clear" majority is. Well the opposition did in their policy and they say it's 50% +1. Well now everyone's saying he has a separatist agenda. What a bunch of whack jobs. Any kid can figure out that game of words. How can you come up with that kind of guideline unless your just coming up with anything to appease the masses so you can move on. 

How about a great article, from yesterday even, on why we should get rid of cops. The article's written my a research analyst out of Cali.
http://lewrockwell.com/gregory/gregory213.html "Abolish the Police"

Here's another one about voting and the democratic process. It's sort of summed up in Churchills saying, found in my sig. Churchill also went on to say, which I learned in the article's comments, that democracy is the worst system except for all the others.
http://charltonteaching.blogspot.com/2010/08/evils-of-voting.html "The evils of voting"

 Duchie


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I read the quote below your post and it said it was you singing. WTF!! I thought it was a real song from a cd...lol Well done Duchie!!!


 Those Herijuanas are so fn small! They look so cool. I would have them in much smaller pots though, I grow plants that size in solo cups! You sure could fit a lot more in there with smaller containers...But you know that. Speaking of solo cups I have an MK to harvest, Im estimating somewhere close to a quarter dry from it, maybe a little less. I get an close to an ounce in 1 gallons with this MK cut. Not the best yielder either.


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Those Herijuanas are so fn small! They look so cool. I would have them in much smaller pots though, I grow plants that size in solo cups! You sure could fit a lot more in there with smaller containers...But you know that. Speaking of solo cups I have an MK to harvest, Im estimating somewhere close to a quarter dry from it, maybe a little less. I get an close to an ounce in 1 gallons with this MK cut. Not the best yielder either.


 Hey OI, I am still figuring things out and trying to tune things in. Don't know if it makes a difference but these girls are 12/12 from seed and they were planted April 1. I figure they still have 4 or 5 weeks left so hopefully they'll catch up. I'm also noticing that certain strains are lost in these pots so I will probably be doing some downsizing soon. I'm actually thinking of a second tent to do single runs in, particularly the taller sativas, which will leave the first tent for the smaller plants in a perpetual of sorts. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

Amazing article, as a graduate of Criminology and Economics I am a great believer in the abolishment of prisons, this is just adding to my belief. I emailed the guy to congratulate him on a wonderful article!! Thanks for sharing that Duchie!!!



duchieman said:


> Morning guys. Hey D, thanks, but you know, you don't have to be a musician to be an entertainer in the band. Everybody has their part, even the wacky guy dancing around on dope. If he were to die tomorrow, would the band be the same? Probably not. So I'm thinking for a stage backdrop we set up 600, 600's and blind the crowd with it every now and then, placing them under our submission.
> 
> So, grey areas in law eh? Our newly elected opposition is in hot water right now for bringing up the separatist issue again. This is the one about Quebec separating from the rest of Canada. It's a stupid thing looming over us for decades now. Our courts decided that it would take a "clear" majority vote in order for that to happen. The thing is the didn't make it clear what a "clear" majority is. Well the opposition did in their policy and they say it's 50% +1. Well now everyone's saying he has a separatist agenda. What a bunch of whack jobs. Any kid can figure out that game of words. How can you come up with that kind of guideline unless your just coming up with anything to appease the masses so you can move on.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3eyes (May 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I just discovered that Barack Obama follows High Times Magazine on Twitter. How bout that? LOL But I'm sure he never "read". Or at least that's what he's telling everyone. Anyway, off to bed. Catch ya's later 600.


Obama lurks on the 600 too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

Friday pr0n 600!!

Livers





Psychosis





CCxL





CCxL nugs






have a good one peeps!


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad it was appreciated D. I'm not a scholar of any sort, in fact dropped out 2 months before graduation after getting in a scrap with the old man and leaving home at 17, but I try to keep up on things that are important to me. I think society, especially a democratic one, is becoming way to complacent with things because a great many of us are selfish and lazy and can't be bothered. But when that insurance company Fu*ks you because of regulations that were made in your absence then you should blame yourself as much as everyone else. It's like the young girl who I was talking with who said she would rather be out taking pictures than voting. Well, one day girly, that guy who you let into power because you didn't have time to oppose him, will set many rules about how your allowed to use your camera, leaving you susceptible to prosecution. I bet you'll wish you took the time then. 

Ok I'll stop there.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

it's a catch 22 when you don't trust any of the fekkin politicians though Duchie....I think that's the biggest issue. Most people have little or no common ground with most politicians that exist today. Even Labour politicans are to the right of the spectrum now. Politics is fukked imo....and so is the world. What a shame, pop fizzle goes the neighbourhood.


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

Yes, that's true, but it's hard to find common ground with people when their heads are in the clouds. Besides, isn't it their job to find common ground with us?


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

You would think so Duchie......

time for a joint, 420ish...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2011)

DST said:


> As I said before, I play a wicked triangle so cannot comment on a very high level about peoples music talents, but hell yea Duchie!!!!!!!! that was super cool my nug!!! I think between you, brother Doob, and me on a triangle, we could put out a pretty good tune. Who else will be in the band? Or I could be like Bez in the Happy Mondays, just dance around and take loads of drugs!! Sounds more like a job for me (I will hit the triangle every now and then of course)
> 
> Bez, lmao...
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;uKV3iCOlOMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKV3iCOlOMw[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey OI, I am still figuring things out and trying to tune things in. Don't know if it makes a difference but these girls are 12/12 from seed and they were planted April 1. I figure they still have 4 or 5 weeks left so hopefully they'll catch up. I'm also noticing that certain strains are lost in these pots so I will probably be doing some downsizing soon. I'm actually thinking of a second tent to do single runs in, particularly the taller sativas, which will leave the first tent for the smaller plants in a perpetual of sorts. That's the plan anyway.


 Im sure it does make a difference. I have only done 12/12 from seed to determine sex then into veg to get bigger. I have only done small clones, say 4 inches or so tall from the time they go in, and only MK Ultras. With how short the heri is normally I totally get why she is as small as she is being 12/12 the whole time. I bet that nug punches you in the face when its done though. The sativas definitely seem to do the best in a 12/12 from seed format, with their stretch being as crazy as it is.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey OI, I am still figuring things out and trying to tune things in. Don't know if it makes a difference but these girls are 12/12 from seed and they were planted April 1. I figure they still have 4 or 5 weeks left so hopefully they'll catch up. I'm also noticing that certain strains are lost in these pots so I will probably be doing some downsizing soon. I'm actually thinking of a second tent to do single runs in, particularly the taller sativas, which will leave the first tent for the smaller plants in a perpetual of sorts. That's the plan anyway.


Sorry Duchie, that is partially my fault... I should have told you that those big uns would not be good for 12/12 from seed. Really those pots are the most effective when they feel "full"


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Im sure it does make a difference. I have only done 12/12 from seed to determine sex then into veg to get bigger. I have only done small clones, say 4 inches or so tall from the time they go in, and only MK Ultras. With how short the heri is normally I totally get why she is as small as she is being 12/12 the whole time. I bet that nug punches you in the face when its done though. The sativas definitely seem to do the best in a 12/12 from seed format, with their stretch being as crazy as it is.


I agree. The Jack Hammer in there only vegged for 2 weeks before going in. I put the clones from her into smaller pots to see how that goes. From the trichs already showing here, I'm betting it will "punch me in the face" lol. Two of those heris were painted on the lower buds with Extrema juice about a week ago, hopefully long enough for the seeds to mature.


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sorry Duchie, that is partially my fault... I should have told you that those big uns would not be good for 12/12 from seed. Really those pots are the most effective when they feel "full"


 Oh, not at all bill, that was more my inexperience than anything but it's all good. I'm wondering if they can be altered down the side to make the pot narrower with less volume.

Besides, I don't plan to keep going 12/12 from seed. Eventually I want to up my veg times on these Indica strains to get the most out of them. But for now it's about time and demand.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh, not at all bill, that was more my inexperience than anything but it's all good. I'm wondering if they can be altered down the side to make the pot narrower with less volume.
> 
> Besides, I don't plan to keep going 12/12 from seed. Eventually I want to up my veg times on these Indica strains to get the most out of them. But for now it's about time and demand.


The weird thing is, on the herojuana's every time I have seen it grown, it stretches like crazy. 2 -3 X in flower.


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The weird thing is, on the herojuana's every time I have seen it grown, it stretches like crazy. 2 -3 X in flower.


 That's what I'm finding with 12/12 is that they do seem to catch up. It seems that with 12/12 you still have to add a few weeks to the plants normal flowering to make up for the lack of veg time. The only advantage I seem to find with 12/12 is that it's quicker to determine sex. I'm pretty sure that I'll eventually cut the 12/12 from seed and at least allow 2 weeks for sativas and 3 to 4 for Indicas.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 27, 2011)

I do 6 week veg times, but I do mostly indica dominant plants. Though with how my stuff is growing this time, that probably wont be necessary. Im hoping my stuff in the flowering tent is within its last to weeks, more rather, it has no choice to be in its last 2 weeks cause there are new girls to go in there by then, and this stuff is seeded anyway, still dank, but seeded. To DST, your headband is DANK! I smoked a small nug earlier and it tasted like heaven and caught me a nice buzz from 1 bong hit, I vaporized the crystal covered leaves from that bud in my Vaporite, and that was enough to get me nice and medicated. I cant wait until it actually ready, and cured. Thanks for those beans, too bad they have those hermie traits too them or I would have considered keeping it around for a while. I will be doing some lower bud painting on my next run, A lucky Mastodon, Lemon Diesel, and Grapefruit Krush bud will be hit with some Kandy Kush x Skunk jiz.


----------



## bajafox (May 27, 2011)

DST said:


> You would think so Duchie......
> 
> time for a joint, 420ish...


4:20ish and 4:20 are two of my favorite time's of the day, the pre-snapper bowl around 4:16 or so, then the 4:20 bowl


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;uKV3iCOlOMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKV3iCOlOMw[/video]


 I love that scene on SNL...lol I youtube it sometimes too.


----------



## 600w85 (May 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600, I've got something I want to share with you. It's been a bit since I shot a vid so I did one today. What's different is the audio I used. I have a friend on the other side of the country, who when I lived there was building his recording studio. Just before I left for my 4000km move, like the day before, he called me and asked if I'd pop by and lay something down. Unfortunately I could only spare a couple of hours and this is the end product. Me on vocals and Randall (A very Scottish dude) on guitar. Please smoke a big bowl before so you don't notice how pitchy the vocals are.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot fellow babies...Booger!
> [video=youtube;eOSfdrJonU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOSfdrJonU8[/video]
> ...



how long into flower is she?


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

The three Heri's and the two Purps are 12/12 from seed since April 1. The Jack Hammer is day 80 with 2 weeks veg.


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2011)

Soil Test

Here are the three clones at day 20 when they were placed into the bloom room.
From left to right Fox Farm-Miracle Grow-Jungle Growth Pro


The clones were approximately 6" when this started and currently the Miracle Grow is the leader at 12", with the Jungle Growth at 10" and the Fox Farm at 8 1/2".
Plants are in bag soil and are just watered with no additional amendments
I'm as surprised as anyone that the Miracle Grow is leading. Stay tuned for further results.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2011)

Results dont lie, awesome test cof! thank you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Results dont lie, awesome test cof! thank you.


I switched from FFOF to Black Gold Organic potting soil two grows ago and felt the plants did better in the Black Gold than Fox Farms. I bought the Black Gold because there was no FFOF in Salem at the time and didn't feel like driving 120 miles roundtrip for one bag of FFOF so tried it out. It was $5.99 for a bag the same size as the FFOF ($17), and the plants loved the stuff.

Was in the reverse situation with my current grow, couldn't find the Black Gold organic, but was able to find a bag of FFOF, so bought it.
The plants just don't seem to thrive in FFOF as much as they did in the Black Gold.
Was totally anecdotal, except that the last 2 grows were all clones from the same plants, so the variations of seed genetics wasn't a factor.
Anyways, thanks for doing the experiment COF, going to be interesting to see what happens as time goes by.
Peace!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 27, 2011)

Clones can take it, seedlings croak on MG. It's just a little hot.

Nice test.



curious old fart said:


> Soil Test
> 
> Here are the three clones at day 20 when they were placed into the bloom room.
> From left to right Fox Farm-Miracle Grow-Jungle Growth Pro
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2011)

As I was amending some soil today I happened to read the content of lime and realized that it is cal/mg in powder form and is capable of being disolved in water with no problem. At $6 for a 5 lb bag that uses 1 tablespoon per gallon as opposed to cal/mg liquid for $20 per quart, it is quite a savings and can be used in soil or hydro.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 27, 2011)

Is that Dolomitic lime your talking about cof?


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Is that Dolomitic lime your talking about cof?


No, it's hydrated.  I stand corrected on the price, it was $4 for 5 lbs and a 50 lb bag was $15.

 
cof


----------



## Shwagbag (May 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> As I was amending some soil today I happened to read the content of lime and realized that it is cal/mg in powder form and is capable of being disolved in water with no problem. At $6 for a 5 lb bag that uses 1 tablespoon per gallon as opposed to cal/mg liquid for $20 per quart, it is quite a savings and can be used in soil or hydro.
> 
> 
> cof


It sure is! I typically use both lime in the soil and cal mag with feedings these days. Cal mag is damn pricey though, but only needs 5 ml per gallon. The lime I've used in the past dissolves like shit though. I recently scored a bag of powdered lime which works awesome but makes a nasty mess if you aren't careful with it. It instantly dissolves into the solution. 

The only thing I would add about using lime as opposed to cal mag is that they seem to have the opposite PH effects. Cal mag typically drops my PH where lime will raise it higher. Last time I used powdered lime I metered my solution and it was dead on 7.0.


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> It sure is! I typically use both lime in the soil and cal mag with feedings these days. Cal mag is damn pricey though, but only needs 5 ml per gallon. The lime I've used in the past dissolves like shit though. I recently scored a bag of powdered lime which works awesome but makes a nasty mess if you aren't careful with it. It instantly dissolves into the solution.
> 
> The only thing I would add about using lime as opposed to cal mag is that they seem to have the opposite PH effects. Cal mag typically drops my PH where lime will raise it higher. Last time I used powdered lime I metered my solution and it was dead on 7.0.


One of the uses of hydrated lime is to "sweeten" the soil, which lowers acidity.

 
cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2011)

Here are some very lengthy posts on lime~~~~~

http://forum.grasscity.com/absolute-beginners/730600-why-how-does-lime-work-chemical-discussion-lime-ph-soil.html

Im not sure if its ok to post links to other sites but its good info and would be dumb not to share, so...


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2011)

Just got done with a foliar feeding of cal/mag for my plants. A few were stricken and I haven't had the oomph for much so it got a little out of hand. 
Don't judge me! 
My folly...

















a sleepy manx...


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

Evening 6'ers. Up for some Chop this morgen. Although that cat pic makes me want to go back to bed....

Have a good one peeps.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Here are some very lengthy posts on lime~~~~~
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/absolute-beginners/730600-why-how-does-lime-work-chemical-discussion-lime-ph-soil.html
> 
> Im not sure if its ok to post links to other sites but its good info and would be dumb not to share, so...


Damn you, Weed!
Getting us all fired up about chemistry & shit!
A good read.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn you, Weed!
> Getting us all fired up about chemistry & shit!
> A good read.


It was a good read.

This plant has dictated a good portion of my life lol but I wouldn't have it any other way 

Sorry about your plants  am I correct in thinking its a result of the foliar feed? i may be confused.

Dont get down brother doob, as you know we all have problems... the difference is some people learn and others don't... but no one is perfect and sometimes equipment unexpectedly fails... all a part of it, the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> It was a good read.
> 
> This plant has dictated a good portion of my life lol but I wouldn't have it any other way
> 
> ...


No. There was a developing cal-mag issue I was watching, but was stoned and I missed it. So instead of the slower response I'll get from root feeding it, I gave it an emergency foliar feeding until the issue is compensated for at the root level.
I usually do a couple of cal-mag foliars during the flowering cycle. But I held off this time.


I grew for 1-1/2 years in Portland without the cal-mag issue, but has been a problem since moving to Salem 1-1/2 years ago. I got complacent.

(*edit: and what I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall during a few grows from some of you who are far closer to mastering this plant than I am. RIU & the 600 are the next best thing  )


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

Here's another mega-view of Northern Berry at 36 days of 12/12:


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> (*edit: and what I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall during a few grows from some of you who are far closer to mastering this plant than I am. RIU & the 600 are the next best thing  )


Diddo my friend 

Northern berry looking NICE.


D, you got the sticky fingers? or go back to sleep? lol that cat did make sleeping look like a good plan.
What are you chopping today?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

21 grams Northern Skunk sugar trim, 1/2 cup margarine , box of chocalate chip cookie mix, couple heath candy bars, mix it all together, and voila instant space cakes. Holy crap i went flying today!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 21 grams Northern Skunk sugar trim, 1/2 cup margarine , box of chocalate chip cookie mix, couple heath candy bars, mix it all together, and voila instant space cakes. Holy crap i went flying today!!!!


I love Heath bars!!! Or just good toffee!!!!!!
Sounds like some tasty snax, billcollector! How many cakes you get out of it? Or did you do it as one big cake?


*And here is a glam shot of another Northern Berry:


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

hopefully your well stoned when you watch this 

[video=youtube;NuTjQLfU6Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuTjQLfU6Gk&NR=1[/video]


Edit: I had to add this one!

[video=youtube;LtqEknAtyQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtqEknAtyQQ&NR=1[/video]


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

purple>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gotta love a black and white cat lol. I have two and a half black and white cats lol. My under cover police cats.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> purple>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gotta love a black and white cat lol. I have two and a half black and white cats lol. My under cover police cats.


Thank goodness our police cats are on the take, eh? 

(*edit: this is Bobbie)


----------



## bekindbud (May 28, 2011)

*Happy Memorial Day Weekend 600 Club!!!!!*



Be safe and enjoy, Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

IT's a DOG show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


whodatnation said:


> Diddo my friend
> 
> Northern berry looking NICE.
> 
> ...


DOG baby...









Fukkin woof woof 600!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

Breakfast anyone??


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

eeeew, the dogs looking splendid tho. Ill stick to tunnoocks thanks lol. Defo DOG envy>>>>>>


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2011)

id use them for late nite catfishing.....and take that dog to keep me company.


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2011)

Watch out if you come to my place... we've got 3 police cruisers round here, and one special forces cat (all black).


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

heres one of my gals





got another fluffy blk n white and a black n blk


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600, I've got something I want to share with you. It's been a bit since I shot a vid so I did one today. What's different is the audio I used. I have a friend on the other side of the country, who when I lived there was building his recording studio. Just before I left for my 4000km move, like the day before, he called me and asked if I'd pop by and lay something down. Unfortunately I could only spare a couple of hours and this is the end product. Me on vocals and Randall (A very Scottish dude) on guitar. Please smoke a big bowl before so you don't notice how pitchy the vocals are.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot fellow babies...Booger!
> [video=youtube;eOSfdrJonU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOSfdrJonU8[/video]
> ...


Mad props Duch.


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Thank you Dankster, it's a work in progress. 

I'd like to share another article with you guys. It's a long read but a good one. The writer really corners the cops and their lawyers with this one.

Jose Guerena Killed: Arizona Cops Shoot Former Marine In Botched Pot Raid 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/25/jose-guerena-arizona-_n_867020.html

Somebody (mr. west) put Talking Heads into my head. 
[video=youtube;7JLZ31sozHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JLZ31sozHw&feature=related[/video]

I can't believe how little hits this one got. That's fukkin mainstream Top 40 for ya, creating the worlds taste for them.
[video=youtube;-elMHXXJg6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-elMHXXJg6c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

you guys and you cat police! I have chicken police 

[video=youtube;ybVb3t560oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybVb3t560oY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Breakfast anyone??


I like the cloudy euphemism: "similar in taste to popcorn, but with a difference." 
A wormy difference?


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Breakfast anyone??


Are you gonna eat that?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres one of my gals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When our manx rolls over and offers her belly, it's a trap!
As soon as you start to rub she latches on with the front claws & teeth, and starts raising her hind legs up to start scratching.
But she holds off and looks you in the eye playfully and moves her back legs like she was raking you with them, then lets go before doing damage.
But that soft belly fur is so soft & white that I just can't help myself...


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

I think cat would love those worms ahah I'll eat one or the entire pack.... c-mon its BBQ!


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys, check out this cool $20 DIY cooltube.

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/434945-20-cool-tube.html


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> When our manx rolls over and offers her belly, it's a trap!
> As soon as you start to rub she latches on with the front claws & teeth, and starts raising her hind legs up to start scratching.
> But she holds off and looks you in the eye playfully and moves her back legs like she was raking you with them, then lets go before doing damage.
> But that soft belly fur is so soft & white that I just can't help myself...


yeah my three are fairly safe but this one can be moody. Still worth a bit of blood to feeel that soft belly tho lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I switched from FFOF to Black Gold Organic potting soil two grows ago and felt the plants did better in the Black Gold than Fox Farms. I bought the Black Gold because there was no FFOF in Salem at the time and didn't feel like driving 120 miles roundtrip for one bag of FFOF so tried it out. It was $5.99 for a bag the same size as the FFOF ($17), and the plants loved the stuff.
> 
> Was in the reverse situation with my current grow, couldn't find the Black Gold organic, but was able to find a bag of FFOF, so bought it.
> The plants just don't seem to thrive in FFOF as much as they did in the Black Gold.
> ...


I have been using Black Gold as well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Happy Memorial Day Weekend 600 Club!!!!!*


*Darth Bawng*, preparing to crush the Rebel Dispensaries.

Or:
Master Sergeant prepping to kick some Covenant ass...


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

These pics are of my Bubba Kush put outside April 1st. I dont know if flowering time starts when put to 12/12 or when flowers start to form etc....?
Also the days were getting longer while my girls are out there. Not to mention I changed it to a real 12/12 by doing my convertible top 2 weeks ago.All the other plants are still showing white hairs. 
Anyway is she done yet?


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

Oh btw I dont have webs on the cola, that is cotton blowing around in my shed....lol


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

Certainly looks like it is getting there bassman. Got a pic of the full plant?

I had some of the worms, they were like shells from prawns...but were worms. You can eat them but if there is an alternative I don't know why.


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

So, anyone from outside the US planning to travel to the US. Better read first. My sister in the US has been bugging me since 911 to come visit her but after my experience as a truck driver, before and after 911 it's really soured things for me and I refuse to cross. I have her and all my nephews, nieces, and even great nephews and neices and I haven't seen them for years and it kills me. I learned that since the first time I crossed and told them about my minor criminal offense back in the early 80's (breach of recognizance), that it will stay on their system forever, and now I have my pardon but they don't recognize it. It's never kept me from entering so it's not that serious but still I face risks. Anyway, this news just cemented my beliefs. Sorry my US friends, please know it's nothing personal, just the way it is. 

British airline passengers flying to the United States face having their personal information, including addresses, phone numbers and credit card details, stored for 15 years under under a proposed agreement between the US and the European Union.
Details of millions of travellers from Europe, including addresses, phone numbers and credit card information, would be kept for the extended period by the US Department of Homeland Security, which also wants airlines to furnish the data up to 96 hours ahead of scheduled flight departures.​


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Certainly looks like it is getting there bassman. Got a pic of the full plant?
> 
> I had some of the worms, they were like shells from prawns...but were worms. You can eat them but if there is an alternative I don't know why.


 I can try to take one right now before the darkness comes. Looks like a storm here, cloudy all day and now the wind is kicking hard!!


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

No comment ma lawd.....


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I can try to take one right now before the darkness comes. Looks like a storm here, cloudy all day and now the wind is kicking hard!!


*Batten down the hatches!!!*


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

how hard are the buds feeling? Are they firm to squeeze?


bassman999 said:


> Oh btw I dont have webs on the cola, that is cotton blowing around in my shed....lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

Here is the whole Bubba Kush


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

How do you harvest a plant and still keep it alive to re veg?


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

I would start giving it a flush, in about 3-4 days check the trichs (if you don;t have a scope try and get as good a pic as possible and just zoom in on your pc.) As I said, I think it looks like it is nearly done.


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

DST, the buds feel firm esp compared to the other strian girls out there. She is the only one that looks done and is hard.


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

she doesnt smell as strong as some of the other strains.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> How do you harvest a plant and still keep it alive to re veg?


just leave the bottom couple of branches on, couple of buds and a couple of fan leaves is also beneficial. So snip the main trunk above the basically.


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2011)

Ok so I can leave a lower set of branches and then put her back on 18/6?





On a side note all my hot peppers from seed have sprouted.
Bhut Jolokia
Naga Morich
Trinidad Scorpion
Red Savina Habanerro
Fatalli
Devils Tongue

I can post pics upon request. I know this is not the thread for this so I wont post pics unless requested.



Thanx DST for the input man, gonna flush in the morning


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So, anyone from outside the US planning to travel to the US. Better read first. My sister in the US has been bugging me since 911 to come visit her but after my experience as a truck driver, before and after 911 it's really soured things for me and I refuse to cross. I have her and all my nephews, nieces, and even great nephews and neices and I haven't seen them for years and it kills me. I learned that since the first time I crossed and told them about my minor criminal offense back in the early 80's (breach of recognizance), that it will stay on their system forever, and now I have my pardon but they don't recognize it. It's never kept me from entering so it's not that serious but still I face risks. Anyway, this news just cemented my beliefs. Sorry my US friends, please know it's nothing personal, just the way it is.
> 
> British airline passengers flying to the United States face having their personal information, including addresses, phone numbers and credit card details, stored for 15 years under under a proposed agreement between the US and the European Union.
> Details of millions of travellers from Europe, including addresses, phone numbers and credit card information, would be kept for the extended period by the US Department of Homeland Security, which also wants airlines to furnish the data up to 96 hours ahead of scheduled flight departures.​


WTF!?
Are we under threat from another British music invasion?
The homeland (in)security are the gestapo of the US federal government.
Them and the tsa.
Zieg, heil, baby...


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2011)

Please notice, it is a proposed agreement...it isn't in effect...yet.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Yes, that's true cof, and hopefully it doesn't happen. To me though, it's the idea that it's been given thought in the first place that disturbs me and make's me skeptical of things that our governments do. Just one more thing to keep an eye on.Problem is, with everything going on, I'd need my own agency to do that and I'm a little short on cash. 

Ok, I guess to keep things in line with content requirements I should mention something about weed. Nothing really to say though right now but, I really, really, really like it. Oh, and billcollector, these Dieselberry are starting groove now!

Duchie

Doobie et al, I liked your post because I thought it was funny, not because of the content. Don't need no Nazi misconceptions here thanks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yes, that's true cof, and hopefully it doesn't happen. To me though, it's the idea that it's been given thought in the first place that disturbs me and make's me skeptical of things that our governments do. Just one more thing to keep an eye on.Problem is, with everything going on, I'd need my own agency to do that and I'm a little short on cash.
> 
> Ok, I guess to keep things in line with content requirements I should mention something about weed. Nothing really to say though right now but, I really, really, really like it. Oh, and billcollector, these Dieselberry are starting groove now!
> 
> ...


Don't worry! 
I even hesitated to compare the aforementioned bullies to the gestapo. But they are eerily similar, and voracious for more power.
Cannabis:






(**edit:* _the sad thing is, I was aiming the camera smack-on center to the blurry bud you almost see in the photo, but my camera seems to have a bit of a lazy eye, and focuses up and to the left_...)


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Yes it is. 

Ganja. Heri in puberty. The prequel


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

Red Kush wk 7 day 3


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Does your camera allow you to change the focal point at all when it's in autofocus? If so, it may be set there and needs to be changed. Maybe something like this.


Oh, and bill, holy crap she's gorgeous!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Does your camera allow you to change the focal point at all when it's in autofocus? If so, it may be set there and needs to be changed. Maybe something like this.


Not sure what that means bro, its a little point and shoot... I just focus and click, lol.

And thank you, sample nug today suggests she is going to be done verrry soon


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Does your camera allow you to change the focal point at all when it's in autofocus? If so, it may be set there and needs to be changed. Maybe something like this.
> View attachment 1622922
> 
> Oh, and bill, holy crap she's gorgeous!


Sadly, no. I went through every option in the menu system, but nada.
I can manually aim the amber autofocus indicator light (paints the target with a light to show where it will focus) and use a tripod to help. But it has a minimum focal distance of 19" it seems, and the closer the camera to the subject the more off is the focus spot.
Adapt!
Improvise!
Overcome!


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2011)

Sorry bill, that was directed at Doobie, re his focal point problem. Maybe one day, in a dreamy world, we could all send ganja to each other anyway we like. It would be like netflix, but better, and we could try a different strain everyday. I think that would be one of my first selections, on the cover alone.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Not sure what that means bro, its a little point and shoot... I just focus and click, lol.
> 
> And thank you, sample nug today suggests she is going to be done verrry soon


Sorry bc99, the camera question was about my out of focus close-up shots.

Nothing wrong with your pics, my man!
And beautiful job on that lady!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

Success!
Just two more things the 600 is awesome for: exchange of ideas, and encouragement!

Searched the internet real quick and found out that there is a "Super Macro" mode in the menu options that will focus on shtuff all the way up to the lens glass!

Does it work, you ask?
Well, let's take a peek my curious friends!


Full view of the nug from less than 3 inches away (resized down to 800 x 600 pixels):







Same photo, but shown pixel-for-pixel (no re-sizing, just copy/pasted into an 800 x 600 pixel image):






-------
Same nug, lens pressed up against the bud (resized to 800 x 600 pixels)








And the same pic copy/pasted full sized into an 800 x 600 pixel image:







Just need to work on proper lighting and use a tripod, and I think I might have one problem figured out!


----------



## lthopkins (May 28, 2011)

ok guys heres whats up friend has mites bad and needs my help,,, what will nock them out i want to bring a 50 cal to a bb gun fight u know what i mean money isnt an option he just wants to save what he has ,,,never had to deal with mites ,,yet cross my fingers


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

Is he flowering?

edit: pr0n is top of the line folks! 

edit edit: Smoking on my first hydro, even in soil my ak cut isnt a great taster but in my hydro she came out a lil less tasty but very smooth... and enough frost to keep my eyes feeling heavy  the high is nice


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok guys heres whats up friend has mites bad and needs my help,,, what will nock them out i want to bring a 50 cal to a bb gun fight u know what i mean money isnt an option he just wants to save what he has ,,,never had to deal with mites ,,yet cross my fingers


ferti-lome Triple Action Plus ll, 6 tablespoons per gallon and spray every four days for three sessions and scrub the grow area thoroughly after the first spray and you can spray till day of harvest.

 
cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

More herbal monkey-spankage...
(*used my tripod and good lighting this time)
Finding that "Super Macro" setting sure adds a few months of life to my poor little camera. 

Northen Berry:
(re-sized down to 800 x 600 pixels)








Same pic, copy & pasted full-sized into a blank 800 x 600 pixel image:


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

One more mega-shot using Super Macro:


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

I want super macro!  lol

Very impressive indeed Doob!

edit: fuck man those are great pics!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I want super macro!  lol
> 
> Very impressive indeed Doob!
> 
> edit: fuck man those are great pics!


Thanks, whodat!
Shoot, I didn't even know my camera had it in it, and I've had it for a long time, too. 

Man, my 30x loupe SUCKS compared to this. Going to make reading the trichomes so much easier!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of pic's of whats in the jars and what is now in the box ...

Pic's 1-2 are the Blue Diesel Purple Pheno 

Pic's 3-4 are one of the Blue Diesel different Pheno

Pic's 5-6-7 are of the new grow 12/12 from sprout...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 28, 2011)

My bad pic #2 that is blown up is one of the Cheeseberry Haze plants the smallest one it finished way ahead of the other more larger one...


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Going to make reading the trichomes so much easier!


exactly what I was thinking...  are you gonna take super macro shots at the rush show?



Stink, loooooooooooking nice man!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> exactly what I was thinking...  are you gonna take super macro shots at the rush show?


I would, but the website for the amphitheater says no cameras or recording devices allowed.
I'll take super macros in my mind...


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I would, but the website for the amphitheater says no cameras or recording devices allowed.
> I'll take super macros in my mind...


They will let you take a point and shoot but no slr. Amazing pics my friend. Happy memorial day weekend/ bank holiday from hearst castle. The sea otters say hello.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

Sounds super! 


Heres the ak I was talking about,


----------



## lthopkins (May 28, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> ferti-lome Triple Action Plus ll, 6 tablespoons per gallon and spray every four days for three sessions and scrub the grow area thoroughly after the first spray and you can spray till day of harvest.
> 
> 
> cof


 will give it a shot 
and whodat no they are teens in vedge going outside 
and how do i prevent from bringing them home i plant to get undressed in my front room thing i have outside and hit the shower and wash my clothes right away


----------



## lthopkins (May 28, 2011)

and great shots man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 28, 2011)

Hey 600 gangsters, just thought i'd drop in with some of my finnished DOG Kusy Pic's after all the likes i got with the 'ugly' Pic. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> They will let you take a point and shoot but no slr. Amazing pics my friend. Happy memorial day weekend/ bank holiday from hearst castle. The sea otters say hello.


Cool!
I don't know where my brain was (THC), but I re-read their rules and they leave it up to the artists as to allow cameras or not. And on the Rush website there's even a section devoted to pics taken by fans at the concerts. 
Damn! Need to get another battery pack and another 4GB memory card before June 28th.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> will give it a shot
> and whodat no they are teens in vedge going outside
> and how do i prevent from bringing them home i plant to get undressed in my front room thing i have outside and hit the shower and wash my clothes right away


You can do what cof says, iv never tried it but I trust his posts. If the plants arnt too big <~"I"~> would dunk them in a neem or azamax solution then vacuum and bomb the room then spray and scrub it down with more azamax then repeat in 3-6 days ,depending on the conditions and how fast they are reproducing, and then again in another 3-6. I also pull off badly damaged leafs because they are always COVERED in eggs. Iv never grown OD so there might be a better way of going about it... idk. Def change your cloths and take a shower before you go to your grow room, you most likely have some on you. Im also wondering if any of these things would ward off natural predators once they go outside? again, idk. The situation def sounds workable, STAY ON TOP OF THOSE MOTHER FKERS! 

dont sleep on mites lol they will fk your garden up!


----------



## DST (May 28, 2011)

I know exactly how that will smell.....BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Good work Cinders!!!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey 600 gangsters, just thought i'd drop in with some of my finnished DOG Kusy Pic's after all the likes i got with the 'ugly' Pic. lol
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1623194-dsc02211-dog.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1623193-dsc02210-dog.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2011)

Oh, man!
I know it's not cananbis related, but it's still way cool:

[video]http://video.yahoo.com/stupidvideos-24317891/justplainstupid-24039268/high-flying-mentos-mix-25339747.html[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

thats pretty crazy doob, I bet they were high so your prob safe

This is prob weed related because I bett a good amount of these people were stoned, but not by the time they ordered their food 

http://video.yahoo.com/stupidvideos-24317891/justplainstupid-24039268/in-n-out-opens-in-texas-25275612.html

edit: I'll prob be adding more vids I come across tonight, thanks now im in vid mode doob!

This is a very calm mofo lol
http://video.yahoo.com/stupidvideos-24317891/justplainstupid-24039268/dad-watches-new-t-v-die-25275616.html


This lil girl has been hitting the heavy indicas a little too hard 

http://video.yahoo.com/stupidvideos-24317891/justplainstupid-24039268/kid-falls-asleep-while-eating-25275629.html


 this dude was high as hell.
http://video.yahoo.com/stupidvideos-24317891/justplainstupid-24039268/first-escalator-ride-for-old-man-25275651.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> thats pretty crazy doob, I bet they were high so your prob safe
> 
> This is prob weed related because I bett a good amount of these people were stoned, but not by the time they ordered their food
> 
> ...


That's crazy!
The people in line better have brought some doobies & snacks while they wait for their turn to order.
I feel sorry for the workers inside, too!

Holy crap! Almost missed the 2nd vid link!
Oh, man! Words escape me! I can imagine what my old man would've done to me if I'd killed his new TV.


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

LOL I know right  plenty of doobs to smoke before you order, only problem is the cop directing traffick 

I added a new vid to my original post, I'll continue to update it


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2011)

Alex's gear (interview) for the Time Machine Tour:

[video=youtube;3-E-t3JSllw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-E-t3JSllw&feature=related[/video]

...and his new Gibson signature guitar:

[video=youtube;KMHj1YGhP0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMHj1YGhP0Y[/video]


I'm too stoned (not!):

[video=youtube;WOVh_C7XTHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOVh_C7XTHA[/video]

[video=youtube;3UwYCIgis1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UwYCIgis1M[/video]


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

That kid falling asleep was brilliant!!!! She starts tucking right back in as soon as her eyes open...hahaha...then it's back to sleep.


----------



## lthopkins (May 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You can do what cof says, iv never tried it but I trust his posts. If the plants arnt too big <~"I"~> would dunk them in a neem or azamax solution then vacuum and bomb the room then spray and scrub it down with more azamax then repeat in 3-6 days ,depending on the conditions and how fast they are reproducing, and then again in another 3-6. I also pull off badly damaged leafs because they are always COVERED in eggs. Iv never grown OD so there might be a better way of going about it... idk. Def change your cloths and take a shower before you go to your grow room, you most likely have some on you. Im also wondering if any of these things would ward off natural predators once they go outside? again, idk. The situation def sounds workable, STAY ON TOP OF THOSE MOTHER FKERS!
> 
> dont sleep on mites lol they will fk your garden up!


 cool will do glad its not my garden


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Alex's gear (interview) for the Time Machine Tour:
> 
> [video=youtube;3-E-t3JSllw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-E-t3JSllw&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


and i thought playing a guitar was just strumming some strings,


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

Hey glad you enjoyed the vid D,


ya damn right hopkins!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I need advice 600!

Some of my ladies 1 week into flowering are bigger than I expected them to get, a good problem I guess.
My question is, is it a good idea to transplant to bigger containers even though they are flowering? I dont want to stunt them at all but I might be able to do it smooth enough to where they dont notice. Heres some pics, they are in 3 gal pots... doh!
edit: thats 11.3562353 liters for you strange folk lol


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

The Big 600 in the sky.




Take it easy like Sundays should be.

DST


----------



## 3eyes (May 29, 2011)

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/05/27/general-eu-netherlands-marijuana_8488518.html looks like it could possibly be my last Dam trip this year


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

IF it was me whodat I don't think I would bother repotting, but then I am lazy and you have more room than me. But I don't think there will be any problems potting up during flower, I just done 2 of mine yesterday that were in flower.......{EDIT: To clarify, the only real reason I wouldn't bother is due to the fact that they look fairly happy and the pot size looks good to me. - just thought I'd say, lol}



whodatnation said:


> Hey glad you enjoyed the vid D,
> 
> 
> ya damn right hopkins!
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much 3eyes, the bloody Christian Democratic party may be out of power in the next election the kakker motha fukkas. The Maastricht Gemeente already told them to piss off and didn't want it. The Mayor of Amsterdam has also stated he doesn't think it's a good idea either. It's just politics and media mate. Happens every 5 years. My friend was interviewed last night by a French Radio channel regarding the news. He owns his own coffeeshop, he reckons realistically it will be at least a year and a hlaf before anything would happen.
Anyway, watch this space I guess. Bloody religious people are always spoiling it, and they pray to someone/thing/entity who has yet to be proven to bloody exist.

Right, calming myself down with joint. Think I'll go and do some work since it's Sunday and I can.

Peace, DST




3eyes said:


> http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/05/27/general-eu-netherlands-marijuana_8488518.html looks like it could possibly be my last Dam trip this year


----------



## 3eyes (May 29, 2011)

I hope they don't cock it up, i look forward to my couple of days R+R with the boys every summer, it's also a strain hunting trip for me if it wasn't for a previous trip i might never of found my sogouda she's been sitting peeps down for 18 months now and long may she continue


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2011)

Whodat
You can re-pot with no problems. I always had qualms about re-potting in the middle of bloom until I saw Don re-pot a panama red that was 4 months into 12/12 and she exploded. Due to soil issues I just re-potted all of my bloomers with no loss.


cof


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey glad you enjoyed the vid D,
> 
> 
> ya damn right hopkins!
> ...



You should be fine with those plants in those pots.If it was me i wouldn't mess wit them.Nice plants by the way.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

one of my boys gave me a party pack.....
AO
BURMESE
GDP
AK 40
ATF
SOUR KUSH
SOME BLACK ASS WEED
NL
BUBBLEGUM KUSH
BUBBLEGUM KUSH 2
PURPS
C.O KUSH

I GOT SOME TESTING TO DO.


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> one of my boys gave me a party pack.....
> AO
> BURMESE
> GDP
> ...


I need friends........

Is the AO agent orange?

Looks like you'll have a nice day.


----------



## lthopkins (May 29, 2011)

plants look good whodat
well tokin up gettin ready to go to war its me against the mites hope its not to bad and get eatin alive by them
anyway will get some more pics up buds are starting to swell cant wait last harvest was messed up bad pm problem so everything is going smooth under the 600 pics to come later


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> I need friends........
> 
> Is the AO agent orange?
> 
> Looks like you'll have a nice day.


 yep, agent orange


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2011)

I use a 1-gallon sprayer and drench the plant and the soil surface.

Good hunting.


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (May 29, 2011)

I have 3 turbogardens going now; I just put 7 cheese plants into flower:













They all look like this one; I topped them 3 weeks ago and cloned the tops.







The advanced class is Chronic and White Russian at 7 1/2 weeks.







Chronic:






White Russian:






Veg side: killed some old mothers, I still have a Chronic mom, a WR mom and a Northern Skunk mom, a bunch more cheese to flower as soon as I get room in a couple more weeks (they'll be vegging longer than I'd like but I'll build a clone army in the meantime. 







And I have 4 Dogs. One's a mutant but the other three look like this :







I need to clone them a little further before they go into flower, they are a little shy to show roots for me. The mutant failed to clone at all.

So the cheese I'm flowering is new to me, but not to quite a few of my 600 brethren, so tell me how long to flower them for, please!


----------



## 3eyes (May 29, 2011)

I've got an exodus cheese in and i'm gonna let her go 10 weeks before chopping, all the other cheese crosses i've grown went at least 10 too


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> ferti-lome Triple Action Plus ll, 6 tablespoons per gallon and spray every four days for three sessions and scrub the grow area thoroughly after the first spray and you can spray till day of harvest.
> 
> 
> cof


That stuff sounds great! I think I will but the qt size.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

So i just realized that Rush is going to be in concert in San Diego on 6/18... My uncle just won free tickets on the radio to go see them. Looks like its time to get my dialing fingers ready


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2011)

That reminds me of a contest put on in Toronto when I was about 14ish, for a Rush show. They would set up phone booths around the city, and gave landmark clues/riddles to find that booth. Me and my buddy spent so much time on that. Every time they made an announcement we were sure of, we'd drop everything and get riding the buses and subways, sometimes to the other end of the city. Needless to say, we never did win but had a blast! Once, we didn't have the fare to get back home. Toronto, at that time, was over 50Km wide. That was a long night.

Edit. Warriors! Come out to playay!


----------



## shnkrmn (May 29, 2011)

Thanks, m8! 



3eyes said:


> I've got an exodus cheese in and i'm gonna let her go 10 weeks before chopping, all the other cheese crosses i've grown went at least 10 too


----------



## TWS (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys and girls ! Been lurking for awhlie and decided to say high. Long time Hesher  Second Grow. Last time was in my mid 20's with MH. So I know a little bit,probably enough just to get into trouble I read the whole 400 watt club thread. Bunch of great grows in there !
It all gets restarted now that my two boys turned 18 sometime ago and I was able to do of age things with them. I never introduced MJ to them or burned with them underage, well maybe the youngest one @ 17 but I all ready new from his brother. They found the sweet leaf with out me. If that's any sign of my age
So we get back into growing as my oldest got his 215 card and brought home a few clones a couple of months ago that we put outside. Well you know what happened after that ! Something else was rekindeled. The desire and passion to grow. I went and got my card. It feels great to be legal ! So my son and I split the cost of a 600 watt digi tunable MH/HPS and framed up a 5 x 3 room in the garage. We took some clones from the Sour diesel out side and he picked up some seeds. 2 head dog og's and 2 Afgahn landraces. We are planning on fitting in at least 6 and maybe 7 in the room.The left over clones will go outside for the summer season. The 600 is so bright that we are planning on veggeing on 400 MH and going to the 600 HPS on 12/12. Sound ok ? I know I will be fighting heat issues, summer is very hot here and the 400 watt helps with heat and cuts some electricity cost. I think we are 36 cents a kw hr here in my bracket.
Anyways as soon as the seedlings catch up to the clones the clones should be fairly well taken it's lights on baby !

This looks to be like a great forum and super great guys in the 600 club! Will defintley chat with you guys.


 TWS


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Post some pics when possible.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've got an exodus cheese in and i'm gonna let her go 10 weeks before chopping, all the other cheese crosses i've grown went at least 10 too


If someone ever makes a new hybrid of Exodus Cheese, I hope they'll name it "Restless Cheese"...


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the input peeps! greatly appreciate it... I might go ahead and do both but still my gut says go bigger... will see.

again, thanks 



and welcome TWS, the 600 is a great place


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2011)

I just re-potted a blooming hericles from a 1 gal to a 2 gal because she was consuming water rapidily and starting to lighten in color.


She is at day 28 and appears to have a cal/mg deficiency and the new soil has lime amended to correct the problem.


cof


----------



## TWS (May 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Welcome aboard. Post some pics when possible.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks and we sure will.




whodatnation said:


> Thanks for all the input peeps! greatly appreciate it... I might go ahead and do both but still my gut says go bigger... will see.
> 
> again, thanks
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Had to test my Avatar too. Rep sent to you guys.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2011)

I post this because at 2m47s into it there is roach-tokage.
And it's pretty funny:

[video=youtube;SJrgFvSQ-f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJrgFvSQ-f0[/video]


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

bubblebomb...12-12 from seed...............


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> yep, agent orange


Pretty good buds.....but i don't ever want to see it in my bowl again.Smoked on it and nothin but it for close to 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Pretty good buds.....but i don't ever want to see it in my bowl again.Smoked on it and nothin but it for close to 2 1/2 yrs.


yea,its some good smoke,but this burmese is kick a#@.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 29, 2011)

aww i thought you meant you got a party pack of seeds haha but some weed is even better! hows the gdp?? anything like this haha

GDP


----------



## fatality (May 29, 2011)

looks good, real good


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> aww i thought you meant you got a party pack of seeds haha but some weed is even better! hows the gdp?? anything like this haha
> 
> GDP


if i did not know better,id say that is what the gdp was looking like.
not a hint of purp,but the smell was......yea the smell was.....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

Chop time tonight fellas


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Chop time tonight fellas


man your stations......


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Chop time tonight fellas


for the red kush?


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

BnS looking oh so sweet


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

what light u running them trees with?


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

2 600ds 1 mh 1 hps

edit: not really trees but thanks bro


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

Here she is patiently waiting the scissors of doom 





















Dried sample nug


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

i need to get me an mh set up.


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

Red kush woot! great job on her bill! I wish I could smoke some of that with you bro  rock on.


G- you dont need it  but your plants do!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> i need to get me an mh set up.


They put out less light than an hps but you get the blue soooo its give take... Have you fired up a digilux yet?


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Here she is patiently waiting the scissors of doom


Hey bill... I'm driving down to SD now... I'll be driving around with a weed loving hound dog and we are going to find you and your herb. I'll bring my guitar. Amazing looking buds bro.

Nice plants to the others who threw pics up.



TWS said:


> Thanks. Had to test my Avatar too. Rep sent to you guys.


Welcome TWS. Sounds like you and the rest of the fam are having a great time wherever you are. What's the Head dog og? Glad to have you along. Lastly, I'd like to run your avatar through a few of my own tests, haha.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bill... I'm driving down to SD now... I'll be driving around with a weed loving hound dog and we are going to find you and your herb. I'll bring my guitar. Amazing looking buds bro.
> 
> Nice plants to the others who threw pics up.
> 
> ...


Jig you are more than welcome to make the drive down here, a smoke out is in call for for sure. The FIL would love someone to to jam with as well. Thats my only downfall in his eyes, is that i dont play an instrument


----------



## Gastanker (May 29, 2011)

Flipping to 12/12 tomorrow for my next go around. Trying a vert bulb in a DIY cool tube this time. Forgive the ugly plant that got burnt from my careless spraying. 

*
































*


----------



## bekindbud (May 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Jig you are more than welcome to make the drive down here, a smoke out is in call for for sure. The FIL would love someone to to jam with as well. Thats my only downfall in his eyes, is that i dont play an instrument


Take pics of her knuckle busting trunk!!!! I love that thing, should find a way to make it into a back scratcher!!!


----------



## Darth Fader (May 29, 2011)

Hey dudes! I'm stoked to run this new digi 600 (Quantum/Digilux) but need your advice on how to maintain temps in my 3x3 tent. The tent is in a room w/ central ac and ambient temps @ 72-75F. I have a cooltube and a 6" 400cfm fan. About to order a 6" PreshFilter. I was thinking of trying to run it as a single circuit: filter>600w cooltube>fan>exit.

Any idea if this is gonna work?
TIA!


----------



## Gastanker (May 29, 2011)

Darth Fader said:


> Hey dudes! I'm stoked to run this new digi 600 (Quantum/Digilux) but need your advice on how to maintain temps in my 3x3 tent. The tent is in a room w/ central ac and ambient temps @ 72-75F. I have a cooltube and a 6" 400cfm fan. About to order a 6" PreshFilter. I was thinking of trying to run it as a single circuit: filter>600w cooltube>fan>exit.
> 
> Any idea if this is gonna work?
> TIA!


That's what I do. Should work fine.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Busy night in the 6. Welcome to our new growers for sure. Thanks for joining in the fun.

Hope everyone has a great week in their gardens and lifes.

PEace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Flipping to 12/12 tomorrow for my next go around. Trying a vert bulb in a DIY cool tube this time. Forgive the ugly plant that got burnt from my careless spraying.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


that is nice man very cool.


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


this is great


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> They put out less light than an hps but you get the blue soooo its give take... Have you fired up a digilux yet?


na,jus waiting for one of the old bulbs to burn out.


----------



## Hotsause (May 30, 2011)

My girls are looking VERY HAPPY i am going to change then take some pics HOLD TIGHT


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

cool, but what are you going to change into......? hehe.



Hotsause said:


> My girls are looking VERY HAPPY i am going to change then take some pics HOLD TIGHT


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

tonight Matthew I'm going to be James Brown>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GET DOWN!!


----------



## Hotsause (May 30, 2011)

DST said:


> cool, but what are you going to change into......? hehe.


 lol anything but these work clothes works for me  But i put on my mickey mouse sweats gotta keep it G lol anyway heres my girls i believe its between days 25-32 of flowering
Group, Sour Cream, White Widow and Pineapple Express


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Nice one HS, looks like a fine tent you got there. Def the bushiest I have seen it!!! No wonder you are happy...especially in your Mikey Mouse sweats, lol. Take it easy my bru!


----------



## Hotsause (May 30, 2011)

lol shall do. You do the same Happy Memorial day by the way everybody.
My schedules freeing up finally the move went good just gotta get settled in, i have a alot of reading to catch up on but thats never a problem i always enjoy the pages and pages of bud porn we have
Also ill be having a tent update soon. Im getting a DR 150 for Flowering and switching my Flowering tent to my Veg/ Mother Room then my Dr 60 will be used for Clones  Im a man on a mission


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> lol shall do. You do the same Happy Memorial day by the way everybody.
> My schedules freeing up finally the move went good just gotta get settled in, i have a alot of reading to catch up on but thats never a problem i always enjoy the pages and pages of bud porn we have
> Also ill be having a tent update soon. Im getting a DR 150 for Flowering and switching my Flowering tent to my Veg/ Mother Room then my Dr 60 will be used for Clones  Im a man on a mission





jigfresh said:


> Hey bill... I'm driving down to SD now... I'll be driving around with a weed loving hound dog and we are going to find you and your herb. I'll bring my guitar. Amazing looking buds bro.
> 
> Nice plants to the others who threw pics up.
> 
> ...


 Im sorry, that would be dead head og.


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2011)

great pics every one !


----------



## shnkrmn (May 30, 2011)

My 1000W digilux went poof after 3 1/2 months of 12/12 usage. The glass cracked down near the socket end and lots of little metal bits went loose; some kind o explosion lol. Happened right after we had a convo in this thread about bulb brands (last week?). I have plenty of sunmaster MH's so that's what I replaced it with. That Digilux HPS sure had a nice light though, kinda bluish for HPS.



whodatnation said:


> They put out less light than an hps but you get the blue soooo its give take... Have you fired up a digilux yet?


----------



## fatality (May 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> My 1000W digilux went poof after 3 1/2 months of 12/12 usage. The glass cracked down near the socket end and lots of little metal bits went loose; some kind o explosion lol. Happened right after we had a convo in this thread about bulb brands (last week?). I have plenty of sunmaster MH's so that's what I replaced it with. That Digilux HPS sure had a nice light though, kinda bluish for HPS.


my bulbs are gettin 3/4 yo, should i stay with what i have already,....hortilux,.....or should i go cheaper and not notice a difference at all? hortilux i s all i know and i am by no means bitchin about what they offer, i would like to go cheaper, a penny saved is a penny earned lol


----------



## fatality (May 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> My 1000W digilux went poof after 3 1/2 months of 12/12 usage. The glass cracked down near the socket end and lots of little metal bits went loose; some kind o explosion lol. Happened right after we had a convo in this thread about bulb brands (last week?). I have plenty of sunmaster MH's so that's what I replaced it with. That Digilux HPS sure had a nice light though, kinda bluish for HPS.


oh yea, isn't this the 600 club? that's what i wanted to say first off but zoned out.....


----------



## shnkrmn (May 30, 2011)

I've used Sunmasters for years without problems. They are comparable in price to Digilux, which is to say about 40 bux cheaper than Hortilux, which I have never used.

I was a little surprised by the Digilux failure; they are a CAP product, and I've had satisfaction with most of the equipment I've had from them. I use digital greenhouse ballasts which I run through a surge protector and I'm meticulous about correct bulb installation, i.e. I screw the puppies in there good. The most common cause of early bulb failure is not seating the bulb properly in the socket which causes arcing, fire, death, in that order. I'm not cool with death.

Okay, okay, you caught me. I 'augment' my 600s with just one little 1000. I have a special exemption


----------



## fatality (May 30, 2011)

i'm glad exemptions aren't like assholes, .... but hey, run it if ya got the means to


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

hehe, indeed, but it's now known as the Phat Fukkin Bud Club, lol

I think we have a few peeps with interesting light combo's...me included.



fatality said:


> oh yea, isn't this the 600 club? that's what i wanted to say first off but zoned out.....


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2011)

I got fat buds!!! What up 600... hope your monday is good. I've been dealing with collectives the past couple weeks and have to say it's a bit frustrating. One would think you could get rid of some top shelf buds for next to nothing, but apparently not.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Hey Jig, sounds a bit like the Dam. My mate is always getting peeps coming in offering their weed to him to sell in his shop, but he buys off certain people and has limits to what he can keep legally. I guess it must be similar in the US with the Borg Collectives.....are they like Borgs in these places? lol.

Classic coffeeshop story. Me and my buddy go into a coffeeshop around the corner from where I use to work, my normal was closed and my buddy is a cheap ass so went into this place that I sure as hell wouldn't have bought shit from. He walks in and finds the menu on the counter, the guy behind the counter is sitting reading his big old newspaper. My mate asks, What's this one like? (he just pointed to it on the menu) 

Without a word of a lie, the guy replied without even looking up, missing a heartbeat or a word from whatever newspaper article he was reading...."It's the BEST". I just pissed myself and left the shop. That saying has stayed with us whenever we think something is shite! Its the best! lol.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 30, 2011)

heres the skywalker harvest:




































haha they arent phat fukkin buds but they are the best hahaha


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Hey LG, they do look frosty as a frosty thing. You should check 323cheezey, he's into all sorts of kush's. I think he has also grown skywalker...perhaps. Oh, and a little tip, if you open your pics in windows viewer, photo gallery, or whatever it's called, Press the Fix button, then a drop down appear on the right hand side, and you can click to adjust Exposure. May help with the brightness those trichs are giving off, lol.

EDIT, just tried to upload one of your pics LG (that I adjusted the brightness on) but for some reason RIU isn't having it. Or perhaps it's IE9 which seems to have also done something to my email. Rebooting, lol.


----------



## Dope Cobra (May 30, 2011)

anybody have a chance to try the power-trip 600w dual ark. I am half way thru my first run with it and so far the girls look great! I also changed from f.f. to House-Garden so it not really a controlled experiment.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> heres the skywalker harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope my skywalker comes out that frosty


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2011)

sorry to hear some of you had a bad exp with thr digis  both my 600ds and 1ks are fine... its almost 420, do you know where your bong is?!


----------



## middle84 (May 30, 2011)

on my lips ! first taste of my jillybean! not properly cured just some popcorn I wasn't planning on curing anyway so it's not a proper sample.


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2011)

Triple Action ll

I forgot to mention that it has a short shelf life-like 48 hours max when mixed. Just mix enough to thoroughly spray your plants for each application.

About prisons

The late comedian-Richard Pryor-made a movie in the Arizona state pen and made a couple of comments about it that I will mis-quote, but you'll understand the gist of it.
"I looked around and there were hundreds of strong, black men incarcerated and later when I had a chance to meet them I had but one comment, keep the muther's locked up. I now know the meaning of a danger to society."


cof


----------



## lthopkins (May 30, 2011)

good to know on the spray i used the whole mix i mixed up went thru all the plants took awhile but hope i can get his problem under control, ime actually glad i am getting to fight these mites that way i have some experiance on it incase it ever happens to me

pics are lookin good guys


----------



## bekindbud (May 30, 2011)

Was up Sixerz....

*Venom Og Kush (Flowering Day 22)*

View attachment 1625805View attachment 1625802View attachment 1625801

*Cougar Kush DWC*

View attachment 1625803

*My Jammed Veg Box*

View attachment 1625800

Peace

BKB


----------



## BatCave (May 30, 2011)

NY Purple Diesel day 48 under the 600w, and a tent shot


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Triple Action ll
> 
> I forgot to mention that it has a short shelf life-like 48 hours max when mixed. Just mix enough to thoroughly spray your plants for each application.
> 
> ...


What happens to it after 48hrs cof? Ive done one application and the plants are looking better already. I love Richard Pryor, he was my hero lol. Fellow ms sufferer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Awesome pr0n peeps, Bekind, Batcave and LG2004. I have some pics but the camera bettery has died so you will all just need to wait. Bekind, I love the Venom OG Kush, looks quite like my Thelma Headband....

Anyway, don't get me started on prisons again. Of course there is a reason to lock dangerous people up, but what made them that way in the first place? They where born out of a women and made with jizz just like all of us law abiding citizens, lol. Now if you really want to look at a depraved prisoni system, and I don't mean the buildings or the actual government system, I mean the system the inmates have created. Read up on the Numbers Gangs. In fact if you get the chance read the following book: The Numer by Jonny Steinberg, or check it out on wiki.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Numbers_Gang Society makes people what they are, and subsequently then creates prison to hold the people that it creates...its wrong. No matter how dangerous you think these people are, society has made them dangerous. Unless you believe in Lombroso's theory of genetic inheritence which has long been disproven....sorry, you got me going. Pr0n to come soon...I'll shut up now.

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> What happens to it after 48hrs cof? Ive done one application and the plants are looking better already. I love Richard Pryor, he was my hero lol. Fellow ms sufferer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


It starts to break down and is not as effective.


cof


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

hey guys i forgot to donate some porn yesterday when my lights were on, ill grab some photos for you tonight.
got my two tents, temps are now down to 86 but thats with the tents open at the top 
its just over 1 weeks flower and they sure filled out the space, the chronic is a monster, im praying the clones i took root but its not looking good. she drinks a good 5 liters of water every 3 days (13 liter/3.5 gallon pot), and it bone dry after the third day, i would water sooner but i like to do them all at the same time.

threw my sativa blue cheese in as soon as it rooted too, it was about 2 inches tall, now its taller than my chronic thats 6 weeks from seed. crazy crazy.

ill throw up photos around 9 ish tonight gmt. 
but can i just ask, when you guys florwer from rooted clones, and you work on 1 plant per foot, how big are the cuttings that go in (say a heavy indica or 60/40)? ive messed about with rooted clones but havnt got the size right. any advice?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> heres the skywalker harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So here is the pic I adjusted the light and exposure on for ya LG....
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/dog-kush-24128/1626345-img-2914/


Oh, and FOR EVERYONES INFORMATION> The Uploader DOES NOT WORK WITH INTERNET EXPLORER version 9. IE9 sucks the phat one. I used Mozilla to upload now.


----------



## duchieman (May 31, 2011)

Good morning 600. Some point and shoots may have a "flash compensation" setting in them where you can turn down your flash. Otherwise, other ways you can compensate is my increasing shutter speed and/or decreasing aperture size (the amount the shutter will open.) Think of your shutter speed as your eyelids, opening and closing. Think of your aperture as your eyes pupil, getting small with lots of light and large in the dark.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning 600. Some point and shoots may have a "flash compensation" setting in them where you can turn down your flash. Otherwise, other ways you can compensate is my increasing shutter speed and/or decreasing aperture size (the amount the shutter will open.) Think of your shutter speed as your eyelids, opening and closing. Think of your aperture as your eyes pupil, getting small with lots of light and large in the dark.


Thanks for the advice I will start playing with mine today!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

can I start playing with your....avatar today?


Shwagbag said:


> Thanks for the advice I will start playing with mine today!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

El DOGio.


yum.

DST


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

IS anyone growing pineapple express? im sure ive seen a few on here, would it be possible to see some photos in bud? I would just like ot compare it to my pheno? also does anyone have any info on the new serious seeds strain?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

indecline said:


> hey guys i forgot to donate some porn yesterday when my lights were on, ill grab some photos for you tonight.
> got my two tents, temps are now down to 86 but thats with the tents open at the top
> its just over 1 weeks flower and they sure filled out the space, the chronic is a monster, im praying the clones i took root but its not looking good. she drinks a good 5 liters of water every 3 days (13 liter/3.5 gallon pot), and it bone dry after the third day, i would water sooner but i like to do them all at the same time.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the strain. But I would say a couple of weeks veg at the most for 1 plant per square foot (from when the clone has rooted). As a guesstimate, all depends on genetics of the strain.



indecline said:


> IS anyone growing pineapple express? im sure ive seen a few on here, would it be possible to see some photos in bud? I would just like ot compare it to my pheno? also does anyone have any info on the new serious seeds strain?


I am sure Hotsause is growing one, he posted some pics a page or so back....


Shiney Casey Jones oil slick..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

serious 6, fast sativa. i emailed serious a while back and they said it wasnt quite ready for release. is it ready!?!?!?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

a fast sativa????? that sounds like a hybrid then, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> serious 6, fast sativa. i emailed serious a while back and they said it wasnt quite ready for release. is it ready!?!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

yeah for sure but the lads at serious don't disapoint. nice oil slick D looks mean


> Hi,
> 
> the new strain 'serious6' is not for sale yet. Serious 6 was 
> made in 2009 as an early outdoor plant, but we have also seen 
> great results indoors. However, we saw how the plant indoors 
> had a tendency to grow male flowers. A characteristic I don't 
> like, and due to this it was decided we would not release this 
> new variety which I hope you all appreciate.
> 
> During the summer of 2010 in the Netherlands, we've made 
> several test combo's of parents used in the Serious 6, mainly 
> to test them outdoors. If they perform well here, there are 
> many countries where they can be grown succesfully outdoors.
> 
> Now, autumn 2010, we can see that the combos we've tried are 
> not living up to what we've expected. They are either not 
> early enough, or there are different phenotypes popping up 
> which are not okay. In general, there doesn't always have to 
> be only 1 phenotype present, but the pheno's growing from 
> seeds of a certain variety, have always to be of a minimum 
> /Serious /standard.
> 
> The result is that we cannot present the Serious 6 as a 
> combination of an early outdoor/ indoor variety at this point. 
> We are thinking now about bringing Serious 6 out only as an 
> indoor variety. But behind the scenes we will continue to work 
> on making it a good combination of an early outdoor/indoor 
> strain.
> 
> So if this plan works out, the first seeds of Serious 6 could 
> be available around the start of 2011, as an indoor variety 
> only. For countries like Spain, Italy, South of France etc. 
> the Serious 6 will already be great for outdoors as well.
> 
> There are other strains we are working on also, some closer to 
> what we think is the final product than others, but there 
> won't be a new Serious' strain available other than Serious 6 
> at the end of this year, if all goes to plan.
> 
> Thank you all for your support over the years and we will keep 
> trying our best to service our customers with the best Serious 
> products we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Simon
>


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

I love serious seeds, seems they put a hell of a lot of effort into their strains, its always my first choice for seeds.

DST- Yeah two weeks seems fine, ive flowered a few at 2 weeks from seed with good results only yeild about half ounce or just over (chronic) 
but with the clone sive grow especially the chronic, they dont seem to branch out as much as my other strains, im always left with a tall clone with a small bud. I know its because they are too far from the light but in a crowded grow room its hard to get them close, thats why i want to try a run with only clones, can you reccomend any strains that work well from clone in a sea of green? from personal experiance? I always want to do it but i feel that if its not done correctly ill waste 3 months.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

This is a cool story:
31 May 2011 Last updated at 07:19 GMT 
*Share this page*


Email
Print
Share this page
1,113

Share
Facebook
Twitter



*Japan pensioners volunteer to tackle nuclear crisis*

By Roland Buerk BBC News, Tokyo 




Click to play





Advertisement

Yasuteru Yamada said people from all walks of life were welcome to join the group


Continue reading the main story *Japan quake*


Moment tsunami hit Fukushima
Viewpoint: Tepco's options
Japan sticks to nuclear deadline
Mountains of debris


A group of more than 200 Japanese pensioners are volunteering to tackle the nuclear crisis at the Fukushima power station.

The Skilled Veterans Corps, as they call themselves, is made up of retired engineers and other professionals, all over the age of 60.

They say they should be facing the dangers of radiation, not the young.

It was while watching the television news that Yasuteru Yamada decided it was time for his generation to stand up.

No longer could he be just an observer of the struggle to stabilise the Fukushima nuclear plant.

The retired engineer is reporting back for duty at the age of 72, and he is organising a team of pensioners to go with him.

For weeks now Mr Yamada has been getting back in touch with old friends, sending out e-mails and even messages on Twitter.

Volunteering to take the place of younger workers at the power station is not brave, Mr Yamada says, but logical.





Mr Yamada has been getting back in touch with old friends via e-mail and even messages on Twitter 

"I am 72 and on average I probably have 13 to 15 years left to live," he says. 

"Even if I were exposed to radiation, cancer could take 20 or 30 years or longer to develop. Therefore us older ones have less chance of getting cancer."

Mr Yamada is lobbying the government hard for his volunteers to be allowed into the power station. The government has expressed gratitude for the offer but is cautious.

Certainly a couple of MPs are supporting Mr Yamada. 

"At this moment I can say that I am talking with many key government and Tepco people. But I am sorry I can't say any more at this moment. It is on the way but it is a very, very sensitive issue politically," he said.

Continue reading the main story *&#8220;Start Quote*

We are not kamikaze... They were going to die - but we are going to come back &#8221;​End Quote Yasuteru Yamada 

Certainly it is likely more workers will be needed.

The plant is still spewing radiation, nearly three months after an earthquake and tsunami knocked out its cooling systems, triggering explosions.

Its operator, Tepco, has now confirmed three of the reactors probably suffered meltdowns.

The plan is to bring the plant to a cold shutdown by January, although some experts believe that is over optimistic.

To cope with the disaster Japan has raised the radiation exposure limit for emergency workers from 100 millisieverts to 250 millisieverts.

But Tepco announced this week two workers at Fukushima might have already been exposed to more.
Kamikaze? 
Many of Mr Yamada's veterans are retired engineers like him. 





Michio Ito is keen to swap his apron for a radiation suit 

Others are former power station workers, experts in factory design - and even a singer and two cooks - Mr Yamada says they will be useful to keep his team amused and fed.

Michio Ito used to be a primary school teacher but is spending his retirement helping out in a cafe that offers work experience to people with learning difficulties.

He is keen to swap his apron for a radiation suit.

"I don't think I'm particularly special," he says. "Most Japanese have this feeling in their heart. The question is whether you step forward, or you stay behind and watch. 

"To take that step you need a lot of guts, but I hope it will be a great experience. Most Japanese want to help out any way they can."

Mr Yamada has already tried on his old overalls for size.

He says he is as fit as ever - with a lifetime of experience to bring to the task.

And he laughs off suggestions his proposed team is comparable to the kamikaze pilots who flew suicide missions in World War II.

"We are not kamikaze. The kamikaze were something strange, no risk management there. They were going to die. But we are going to come back. We have to work but never die."


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

never really done a SOG to be honest. However, Casey Jones can be run SOG and can be chopped at 8 weeks, that grows fekkin massive. I am working on a Deep Blue F3 which I am hoping takes the short flowering trait from it's 7week finishing parent. I would be happy with 8 weeks from it. Seeds are starting to dry out from it.



indecline said:


> I love serious seeds, seems they put a hell of a lot of effort into their strains, its always my first choice for seeds.
> 
> DST- Yeah two weeks seems fine, ive flowered a few at 2 weeks from seed with good results only yeild about half ounce or just over (chronic)
> but with the clone sive grow especially the chronic, they dont seem to branch out as much as my other strains, im always left with a tall clone with a small bud. I know its because they are too far from the light but in a crowded grow room its hard to get them close, thats why i want to try a run with only clones, can you reccomend any strains that work well from clone in a sea of green? from personal experiance? I always want to do it but i feel that if its not done correctly ill waste 3 months.


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2011)

"chemdog"the man,new strains....any info? 
i see some that look like they need to be hit with some cesspool
candy chem
barking dog<<<<he better slow down
og1
chemB
chemdog sister
mass purple kush<<<<Mmm

"soil yourselves,people!"


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

DST said:


> never really done a SOG to be honest. However, Casey Jones can be run SOG and can be chopped at 8 weeks, that grows fekkin massive. I am working on a Deep Blue F3 which I am hoping takes the short flowering trait from it's 7week finishing parent. I would be happy with 8 weeks from it. Seeds are starting to dry out from it.


Casey jones pops up all over this page, I assume that there are beans somewhere online? any particular breeder i should go for when looking for it?

also ive been thinkin gbaout getting my own strain going, when selecting parent are their some traits which are more dominant than others, black skin or ginger hair in humans for instance? Or is it randon? 
and am i correct in saying that if i were to breed my two plants then the seeds from those woul dbe F1's? and if i were to breed two of those seeds they would be F2's and vary much more than the F1's? 
and if i were to breed one of the original parents with one of the F1 seeds is that then backcrossing? if so does that produce a more stable batch of seeds compared to the original F1's?

sorry i should be asking this on another thread but you guys have always pointed me in the right direction so i prefer to ask here.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 31, 2011)

ill try out some of those deep blues for you D hah! i also tried messing around with some of the exposure and contrast, heres what i got for the same pic, fairly similar.


----------



## IndoGrower (May 31, 2011)

This is my 600 watt grow tent. How does everything look? On week 4 of flower. Using Fox Farm ocean forest on the plants in the 5 gallon orange buckets. Using Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom for nutrients. My Kandy Kush and Afrodite are in Miracle Grow soil and only using Bloom Booster for nutrients for those because they were started before I purchased the Fox Farm. [video=youtube;EiMMHzsjv18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiMMHzsjv18[/video]


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I am sure somewhere sells CJ seeds but I don't know where. There are a few clones kicking around and a few bastard offspring. the Fairy provides bastard offspring sometime!, lol.

You are on the mark with what you say about breeding. Backcrossing doesn't produce a more stable strain, it just cuases the subsequent pheno types to look more like the original parent. Which if you had gone to F3 you may, or may not want to do as you can find interesting phenos in F2 stage that may differ from one or the other parent anyway. We have a 600 Breeding thread as well, Mr West started it so check his started threads and you'll be there in a jiffy. You need to whistle the right way for the fairy to do it's tricks though.


indecline said:


> Casey jones pops up all over this page, I assume that there are beans somewhere online? any particular breeder i should go for when looking for it?
> 
> also ive been thinkin gbaout getting my own strain going, when selecting parent are their some traits which are more dominant than others, black skin or ginger hair in humans for instance? Or is it randon?
> and am i correct in saying that if i were to breed my two plants then the seeds from those woul dbe F1's? and if i were to breed two of those seeds they would be F2's and vary much more than the F1's?
> ...





littlegrower2004 said:


> ill try out some of those deep blues for you D hah! i also tried messing around with some of the exposure and contrast, heres what i got for the same pic, fairly similar.


Pretty similar. I think it shows it off better, but then my eyes are normally frazzled so who am I to say. Will PM ya bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 31, 2011)

Chopped but not dry Red Kush


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

DST said:


> I am sure somewhere sells CJ seeds but I don't know where. There are a few clones kicking around and a few bastard offspring. the Fairy provides bastard offspring sometime!, lol.
> 
> You are on the mark with what you say about breeding. Backcrossing doesn't produce a more stable strain, it just cuases the subsequent pheno types to look more like the original parent. Which if you had gone to F3 you may, or may not want to do as you can find interesting phenos in F2 stage that may differ from one or the other parent anyway. We have a 600 Breeding thread as well, Mr West started it so check his started threads and you'll be there in a jiffy. You need to whistle the right way for the fairy to do it's tricks though.
> Peace, DST


I would love a visit from the Fairy, Ill make sure I leave something nice under my pillow.
Once this grow is finished at the end of july im off to germany for a month to visit my other halfs parents. which means i have to leave my cats, which also means i need a cat sitter. So I have to pack up shop and hide the grow gear around my house. Fuck knows what im doing with my clones Mainly my Sativa Blue cheese and My pineapple express. My chronic im not too worried about as they dont vary too much per pack of seeds. If anyone knows any "babysitters" pm me, could be 1 but then again it could be 5 clones. woul dbe a big help.


----------



## duchieman (May 31, 2011)

Well guys, it's 29C outside and humid as feck, so it's off to Wally World to see if I can score me one of those big glass vases and fabricate me a cool tube. I can't get my temps below 33 right now. Also, I'm grabbing me some 10/3 wire and extending the line from my ballast to my lamp, so I can get it away from the tent all together. There expecting temps, with a humidex of up to 40, all week so I better stop procrastinating and get er done! 

Edit. For those who think I'm so far north, I'm actually on the same line as Southern Oregon and we have some of the hottest and most humid weather in the country. Summers get very very sticky here. Thankfully there's the lakes to escape to.

Have a good one guys. Chat later.


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

Im baked, Im too stoned to work out what time it is over the pond but if your on my level then you will enjoy this, if you get the time go to youtube and watch all 4 episodes. This one is great. but also depressing at the end.. enjoy it.

[video=youtube;jGoDh2B2wQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGoDh2B2wQw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Thats on tv at the min, well not right now but laters. I watched the first one last night b4 bed lol. Well cool


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

it is isnt it, ive never been more into science before. shame my high school science teahcers werent more like him. I could be working for nasa now lol.

argh you just reminded me, i watched the first one last night too, but i decided to watch the second one online today.... i forgot that i had planned to watch it tonight baked, guess ill just play some call of duty then. enjoy it, its a good episode, but not the best one.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

makes ya feel small and insignificant


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

We are small and insignificant, the problem is certain individuals trying to remember that.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Or failing to remember that, we are but small creatures on a big rock hurtling through space at thousands of miles per hour and we have no control


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

when you put it that way, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggghhhhh. I ain't good with heights!!! lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2011)

pulvis in vento modo sumus


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

Yo 600, what do you all prefer for organic fungus gnat control?


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 31, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Yo 600, what do you all prefer for organic fungus gnat control?


Lavender.And it is food.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Yo 600, what do you all prefer for organic fungus gnat control?


sand?????


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Lavender.And it is food.





mr west said:


> sand?????


Nice thanks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2011)

Man... rolled up a doobie to watch the science show.
Heavy $#!+, man....

Thinking about Entropy is really wearing my down...


----------



## indecline (May 31, 2011)

ok guys, got a few photos but nothing special. only been 8 days flower.
funny how everyone has a black and white cat, maybe its a good luck charm. Had 3 cop cars outside my house just then got out and started snooping around the shop over the road, they looked and then left, I need to relax, every time i hear a siren outside i brick it lol.

ok back to business, heres the cheese on the left and the chronic on the right. both in 3.5gallon pots, canna coco. 6 weeks veg.


and heres the chronic with my little 6 week old bengal kitten. I tell you these guys have no fear, they also like to swim in the bath.






the little kitten is called Kush 

I didnt blow these up because my internet explorer isnt working and firefox hates me today too. have a good night guys.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

love it


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2011)

Awesome little curtain climber 
(*_adjusted the brightness to see better_)


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2011)

Looking good indecline! 

hi 600 peeps! hope all is well... Off to do some work!










thought Id blow one up too lol Love it bro


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

Been a while since I shared some prOn here 

Also, a question for cal mag users. Do you find that you are feeding your plants more cal mag than the recommended amount? I'm using up the last of my FFOF and I still can't seem to feed them enough cal and mag throughout flower. I am using lime in conjunction with it as well and they starve for calcium BAD.

Here is my calcium deprived Top 44 just a couple days from harvest. She was fairly pretty until the last week or so, still some decent looking nugs.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

Pretty soon this thread name will be changed to the crazy cat people! Ahahah. Nice tree.


----------



## lthopkins (May 31, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Been a while since I shared some prOn here
> 
> Also, a question for cal mag users. Do you find that you are feeding your plants more cal mag than the recommended amount? I'm using up the last of my FFOF and I still can't seem to feed them enough cal and mag throughout flower. I am using lime in conjunction with it as well and they starve for calcium BAD.
> 
> ...


 thats what mine look like so i should up the cal mag ime 2 days away from week 6 flower


----------



## Shwagbag (May 31, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Lavender.And it is food.





mr west said:


> sand?????






lthopkins said:


> thats what mine look like so i should up the cal mag ime 2 days away from week 6 flower


If they look like mine they are most likely asking for calcium. If you're using FFOF then they're most definitely asking for it lol. I just cannot escape it, my plants need a calcium teet! When I administer at 5 ml per gallon per the instructions it still isn't enough, the best way to remedy it? I'm not exactly sure, I've tried lime and cal mag together with this girl and she still wanted a calcium teet.


----------



## lthopkins (May 31, 2011)

ime growing platnium pre 98 bubba kush in roots organic soil i thought it was an overdose so i stopped feeding guess i will start again


----------



## duchieman (May 31, 2011)

I'm adding pussy to the 600 tag lines.



indecline said:


> Im baked, Im too stoned.... This one is great. but also depressing at the end.. enjoy it.


  Is it me, or does that not sound a little sadistic? j/k



DoobieBrother said:


> pulvis in vento modo sumus


 Your gonna make me look that up, aren't you? 
I love that old doubleneck Ricky Doob. It's classic. 



Dankster4Life said:


> Lavender.And it is food.


Food? Could you elaborate sir?

Well, I was able to score the glass vase from WalMart today. 6" x 20" and fairly thick. I'm guessing 3mil. Now I just need it cut, a couple of 6" PCV, or is it PVC couplers, some wiring and ingenuity, and should be good to go. I'll keep ya's up to date.


Cheers


----------



## duchieman (May 31, 2011)

Worldwide online petition to end the war on drugs. I filled it out. Real basic info. Just what it asks for. 

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/end_the_war_on_drugs/?r=act


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Your gonna make me look that up, aren't you?
> I love that old doubleneck Ricky Doob. It's classic.
> 
> Well, I was able to score the glass vase from WalMart today. 6" x 20" and fairly thick. I'm guessing 3mil. Now I just need it cut, a couple of 6" PCV, or is it PVC couplers, some wiring and ingenuity, and should be good to go. I'll keep ya's up to date.
> ...


Loosely translates to: "All we are is dust in the wind."
Yeah love those Rick double-necks, too.
Have played a 4001 & 4002, and once wore that model of double neck. Freaking heavy guitar. But played so nice.


----------



## lthopkins (May 31, 2011)

is having a cal mag def going to effect my harvest i have a week or so till i flush


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> is having a cal mag def going to effect my harvest i have a week or so till i flush


I can't quite comment on your problem as I am currently in the same boat.
If the deficiency isn't horrible it will only marginally affect your harvest. If it's bad, it will show more noticeably.
Until one of the more experienced growers can offer advice, here's a good little read to help you with what nutrients are (well, limited to Potassium, Calcium and Magnesium) and what they do for a plant. Just a neat, quick read. 
*http://turf.lib.msu.edu/1970s/1972/721101.pdf*

You can do a foliar spray with 1ml of cal-mag per liter of water. 
Just make sure that they aren't under the grow lights while you spray (kablooey), and let the plant/s dry before letting full strength grow lighting back on them to avoid burn spots. And keep a fan circulating the air real good in your grow area to avoid mold or bud rot while they dry. Would suck this late in the game.
It won't reverse damage spots, but it will prevent them from getting worse, and will supply the leaves with plenty of cal-mag for the plant to use as it needs.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2011)

Hey 600 
Popping in to show you the start of my next hydro run, ?purp is in for this run and a crazy scrogg is in too... not sure what's gonna happen but thats kinda why Im doing it lol
So far I have a 600 hps in and the reflector still on... will remove the reflector when they grow past it and maybe put in a 1k mid way... still to be decided. wish me luck!

Howdy~ 
?purp day 1 starts tomorrow  























And my Space bombs that need to flower very soon.
also a mix of a few others in the veg.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a shame you couldn't have the wire drum moving around, now that with gravity involved would make for a real interesting grow.

I read a lot about peeps adding cal mag into their grows. Can I just say, I have never ever added this individually to any of my grows. Perhaps it is due to the heavy calcium content in the Dutch water I am not 100%. All I know is if you guys are pouring cal-mag into your plants, stop. Too much of this is just going to cause further problems. RIU should have a shortcut icon for the word cal-mag it is used so often, lol.

Sunny day and time to feed the women of the hareem.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2011)

DST said:


> It's a shame you couldn't have the wire drum moving around, now that with gravity involved would make for a real interesting grow.
> 
> I read a lot about peeps adding cal mag into their grows. Can I just say, I have never ever added this individually to any of my grows. Perhaps it is due to the heavy calcium content in the Dutch water I am not 100%. All I know is if you guys are pouring cal-mag into your plants, stop. Too much of this is just going to cause further problems. RIU should have a shortcut icon for the word cal-mag it is used so often, lol.
> 
> ...


Good day D, hope you'll send some sunshine our way: Oregon is looking grey and wet for a few days. 
I made the mistake after first moving here to Salem about trying to compensate at the root level with cal-mag when fighting one or both deficiencies, only to suffer added problems with nitrogen lockout, and just too inexperienced to figure out what was going on and no way of knowing how to correct it.
Still working on it, too.

In my research to find the root cause (no pun intended) and correct it in an effort to sever Medusa's head, I've found these worth reading for those in search of some info on the subject:
*http://web1.msue.msu.edu/imp/modf1/05209702.html*

And, while I know wikipedia is not the end-all-be-all, it is wiki-wiki quickie-quickie:
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_deficiency_(plant_disorder)*

They are not cannabis specific, but the info, I believe, holds true for our beloved goddesses.

For my next batch of plants, I'm going to prep my soil much better, and figure out what is the cause of the calcium deficiency.
Too much iron in the water? Too much potassium or phosphorus? Or a ph issue with the water? 
Not sure, but will be looking real hard at everything as I get closer to my next round of growing.

Also, a cool documentary for afficiandos of rap... and nerds (hmm, can a documentary on nerds be cool?) :
[video=hulu;AqdapwNDg6jWxJNx744ZGw]http://www.hulu.com/watch/195975/nerdcore-rising[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Doob, will check those posts out later, need to get back out into the sun while it's still here. The WWW makes me laugh, it's not really the WWW, it more like the LWW (localised wide web). If it was the WWW I would have no problem watching that video that is restricted to viewers in the US. And I would also have no problem watching BBC iPlayer as well....sorry but the WWW can suck at times.....sorry, I correct myself, people who control the WWW in this way suck!!! lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn! Sorry to hear about the content being blocked.
Hard to fathom how they can dare to restrict it.
Sigh...
It's a good documentary, so I hope the powers-that-be see fit to let it loose. 

[video=youtube;VnY3hEU3F8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnY3hEU3F8U[/video]

[video=youtube;WKSFmP_16V0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKSFmP_16V0[/video]

[video=youtube;sdwzZmDjpZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdwzZmDjpZs&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;9Yrwzi3clPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yrwzi3clPQ[/video]

[video=youtube;bwtB1zkSNTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwtB1zkSNTY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;4nigRT2KmCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nigRT2KmCE[/video]

[video=youtube;AmPAuJqkAM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmPAuJqkAM0&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;Wmx6Q0YLH8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmx6Q0YLH8A[/video]

[video=youtube;M3w1_E1V46M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3w1_E1V46M[/video]

[video=youtube;FC4gh853V6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC4gh853V6E&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;BA6kG-tOkBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA6kG-tOkBs&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;rjigODNy3jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjigODNy3jk&feature=related[/video]

*http://www.g4tv.com/videos/19788/Freestyle-101-MC-Frontalot/*

[video=youtube;A9SAM0lwbI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9SAM0lwbI4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;5FNz8ZsFxgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FNz8ZsFxgM&feature=related[/video]

(*and the fact that my post is #21112 didn't escape my notice: all hail Rush)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey all whats going on. That was an ok wiki wiki quickie quickie on cal issues, but the last sentence of that article hits the nail on the head. Often underlooked and a biggie imo. Calcium and Mag can't be absorbed very well if at all if your water/feed are ph'd under 6.5, I usaually shoot for the high 6's. And adding lime at a rate of 1 tbsp or so per gal of soil helps a lot too. Talking about dirtbagging though, no experience with coco and hydro.

Laters


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice thanks!


And the lavender also helps mites too.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Food? Could you elaborate sir?
> 
> Cheers


Look into FPE's.Fermented Plant Extracts.

Growing plants using plants,very cool.I don't see how one could get any more "organic' than doing things in this way.

I wish i could give more info as this is still new to me also.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

midweek knuckle shuffle material 600?

psycho





livers





livers


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> is having a cal mag def going to effect my harvest i have a week or so till i flush


Depends on how long it's been going on and how severe.Pics always help.

But to actually give an answer to the question.......of course.Any def affects final product.

If it is kinda bad check your tops,cal mag,mostly mag issues can lead to bud rot if it is a severe def.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton

Lovely ladys you got.Mad props to you man.

Livers??

Very nice.....and her lineage?Sorry if me missed it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks man, livers is UK clone only, spread to ne a northern lights pheno circa


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in hydro so it probably doesn't help anyone, but I use RO water so there is no calcium or magnesium left when I give it to the girls. I use cal mag in the lower suggested rate. I think they say 5-10ml/ gal for hydro, and I run 5 ml per. Anyways, that's my little chime in.

Don... you may be the first person knighted for growing the most amazing buds in the queens empire! I want an invite to the after party.

And to D (and anyone else who likes being international on the webs) I use this tool to watch the fucking iPlayer. Like you I don't like the damn bastards in charge of controlling the internet. I also catch some cricket this way. However, the sky web viewer does not work with this... at least not for me. The tool isn't the best in the world, it's a bit buggy sometimes, but it's only US$18 as a one time fee. Hope that helps a bit bru. Tis a shame it isn't a giant WORLD wide web. Can you imagine the limited internet the chinese see?


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 1, 2011)

guess ive ben smokin to much oil cause i went to go feed my dog and cat and i got a dam black and white cat also more white but alot of black suprised i didnt remember when i saw pics of all ur b&w cats


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump that Livers man!!! Top rocks bru.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> midweek knuckle shuffle material 600?
> 
> psycho
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2011)

livers looks great dgnt!

Man talk about a slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwww day @ the 6! Im glad everyone is busy with life. I am too  just stopping in to check posts


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobo is lurking, too


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And to D (and anyone else who likes being international on the webs) I use this tool to watch the fucking iPlayer. Like you I don't like the damn bastards in charge of controlling the internet. I also catch some cricket this way. However, the sky web viewer does not work with this... at least not for me. The tool isn't the best in the world, it's a bit buggy sometimes, but it's only US$18 as a one time fee. Hope that helps a bit bru. Tis a shame it isn't a giant WORLD wide web. Can you imagine the limited internet the chinese see?


Oops... forgot to put the link: http://iprivacytools.com/


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

I've gotten alot of comments lately on her so figured i'd toss up a few more pics.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got her back from a buddy.

Nice uplifting buzz.Some have reported to be to much on the heart.Done in 60.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2011)

great fade D4L! all is looking goood


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I asak a filter scrubber question here ? A short one ?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2011)

that's why we are here. Well part of the reason.


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2011)

5L x 3w x 8h Garage closet grow

This one ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270755406684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Or this one ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220790788803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Not venting any lights and very warm in the summer.

And do 4" fans make more noise then 6" ?

Thanks. stoned forgot what I was gonna say .


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2011)

It could be long, too.

edit: I put a 4" fan on a carbon filter normally meant for an 6" fan and it worked great-- super quiet, and because the bigger filter has more surface area, that means less work for the fan, and greater efficiency ie lower temps. It needed a little extra duct tape to seal up the joint well, but as they say, "if you can't duc it, fuck it."


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 1, 2011)

i ask all my questions here kinda dnt have to deal with all the pricks just get a solid answer usually got to love the 600 and black n white cat club


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats deep.


" two fellers standing on the bridge taking a leak, one says to the other the water's cold, the other one says back......... it's deep too............. "


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

TWS said:


> 5L x 3w x 8h Garage closet grow
> 
> This one ?
> 
> ...


I'd go with the 6 inch,better to have to much than not enough.

"Do 4" fans make more noise than 6".......yes.......but only if they are louder.


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> i ask all my questions here kinda dnt have to deal with all the pricks just get a solid answer usually got to love the 600 and black n white cat club


 
I was thinking kinda along the same lines. didn't want to get picked on


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> I'd go with the 6 inch,better to have to much than not enough.
> 
> "Do 4" fans make more noise than 6".......yes.......but only if they are louder.


 Kinda what I was thinking but that 18" long canister with 2" of carbon on a smaller fan ( elec/noise) sounds good. ?


" If a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it< does it really make any noise " did I get that right ? lmol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 1, 2011)

dankster- is that the only TGA gear that you have run? ive recently been looking into a some of them plus a local shop has got a couple clones like querkle.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 1, 2011)

so some of my leaf edges are now turning rust color from what pics i can find looks like phospourus or however u spell itn i am using fox farm nutes roots organic soil


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey tws, Im also the kind of guy that would go bigger, especially when it comes to security! 
Also, Im guessing your measuring in feet, how much light do you plant to use? ALLOT of the STINKY can be grown in that area !


----------



## duchieman (Jun 1, 2011)

* Drug War Has Failed And Governments Should Explore Legalizing Marijuana, Says Report *



"Political leaders and public figures should have the courage to articulate publicly what many of them acknowledge privately: that the evidence overwhelmingly demonstrates that repressive strategies will not solve the drug problem, and that the war on drugs has not, and cannot, be won," the report said.

Read the full story herehttp://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/01/drug-war-has-failed-report_n_870096.html

Hey guys. Sorry I can't stick around too long. Real busy schooling myself on Disability Law, because that's what all disabled people should have to do. (Obviously said with great sarcasm.) Man, you should have seen the face of the intake worker, at the employment center I was directed to, when I pulled my voice recorder out of my pocket at the end of our half hour meeting. She was real upset, questioned it's legality and insisted that I should have given her the courtesy of letting her know first. Well, yes it is legal, Google One Party State and, sadly, courtesy is something I can't afford. 

This is the world we live in. 

600 Cheers


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2011)

Out with the old in with the new hopefully eh duchie  something has to happen eventually. 

lol what were you doing with a recorder? Im kinda pretty stoned and cant figure it out 


Id also like to tell the 6 Iv finally got 100% of my clones to root  some of you probably do it all the time but Iv had some bad ones lately, maybe fresh rapid rooters and gel does the trick, they also received lower light levels, just a 23w floro, oh and a heat mat. So I got 19 bubble n squeaks to choose from. 
Cheers!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well guys, it's 29C outside and humid as feck, so it's off to Wally World to see if I can score me one of those big glass vases and fabricate me a cool tube. I can't get my temps below 33 right now. Also, I'm grabbing me some 10/3 wire and extending the line from my ballast to my lamp, so I can get it away from the tent all together. There expecting temps, with a humidex of up to 40, all week so I better stop procrastinating and get er done!
> 
> Edit. For those who think I'm so far north, I'm actually on the same line as Southern Oregon and we have some of the hottest and most humid weather in the country. Summers get very very sticky here. Thankfully there's the lakes to escape to.
> 
> Have a good one guys. Chat later.


 hot at yer place, just rains here....! So much for sunny california!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2011)

indecline said:


> ok guys, got a few photos but nothing special. only been 8 days flower.
> funny how everyone has a black and white cat, maybe its a good luck charm. Had 3 cop cars outside my house just then got out and started snooping around the shop over the road, they looked and then left, I need to relax, every time i hear a siren outside i brick it lol.
> 
> ok back to business, heres the cheese on the left and the chronic on the right. both in 3.5gallon pots, canna coco. 6 weeks veg.
> ...


 Where do you get your chronic seeds?
Love the name Kush for the cat!!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Out with the old in with the new hopefully eh duchie  something has to happen eventually.
> 
> lol what were you doing with a recorder? Im kinda pretty stoned and cant figure it out
> 
> ...


Practicing my right to protect my best interest. I do not have a conversation of any kind, outside of personal of course, without it being recorded. Here in Canada it's a One Party State, which in a nutshell says, as long as one party to a conversation is aware that it is being recorded, that would be me, then it is totally legal even if obtained surreptitiously. That's a fancy new word which means stealthily.  The thing that people don't understand is that it's not personal and, it's not to necessarily catch "them" saying or doing something wrong. More so, it has to do with keeping record that "I" asked the (right) questions and did the right things, and be able to prove that NO, I did not say, do or imply that, like your trying to imply. Or that I "did" do, say or imply what I said I did, and I have legal admissible proof>> Booooooya!

In case your into the legal beagle read, here it is. If it's legal where you live, I recommend it for anyone when dealing with The Man and the Machine. They'll lie to save their asses FOR SURE, and if you don't have what you need, then no matter how right you are, you don't have a chance.
http://www.legaltree.ca/node/908




bassman999 said:


> hot at yer place, just rains here....! So much for sunny california!!


Yes, it's been scorching and I'm having problems controlling my temps. It's the humidity that's the killer though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Practicing my right to protect my best interest. I do not have a conversation of any kind, outside of personal of course, without it being recorded. Here in Canada it's a One Party State, which in a nutshell says, as long as one party to a conversation is aware that it is being recorded, that would be me, then it is totally legal even if obtained surreptitiously. That's a fancy new word which means stealthily.  The thing that people don't understand is that it's not personal and, it's not to necessarily catch "them" saying or doing something wrong. More so, it has to do with keeping record that "I" asked the (right) questions and did the right things, and be able to prove that NO, I did not say, do or imply that, like your trying to imply. Or that I "did" do, say or imply what I said I did, and I have legal admissible proof>> Booooooya!
> 
> 
> Yes, it's been scorching and I'm having problems controlling my temps. It's the humidity that's the killer though.


 Just the opposite nere in NorCal. It rains about 2x a week and my girls are outside. I thought May-June was the outdoor season??? I guess no
w that I wanna do it that changes...lol. Supposed to rain 2mor (thur, and sun mon tue. It just never ends it seems......
We are even having tornado's if you can believe that!!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 2, 2011)

Well it's bedtime, but before I go, I'd like to pose a question. If you woke up to hear that Barack had started to change all government documents to read, The Obama Government, instead of The Government of the United States of America, what would your thoughts be? I just wonder how that would go over, on your side of the line. Man, I could see the Republicans all over it. Nite folks. Another round coming up tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow.
Good luck, duchie!
It seems they are stacking the deck against the citizenry, as per usual.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well it's bedtime, but before I go, I'd like to pose a question. If you woke up to hear that Barack had started to change all government documents to read, The Obama Government, instead of The Government of the United States of America, what would your thoughts be? I just wonder how that would go over, on your side of the line. Man, I could see the Republicans all over it. Nite folks. Another round coming up tomorrow.


 It honestly wouldnt matter to me or change my opinion of the gov... I say fkem till they let me grow my herb in peace! but thats just what I think... as this song is playing on jango  good ol reefer man, I love you lol
[video=youtube;D44pyeEvhcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44pyeEvhcQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Check this, commission of ex world leaders recommend the Legalisation of Drugs policy, The War against Drugs is not working....No Shit Sherlock!!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13624303

OF course the US govt rejected it, lol. Which means no doubt the UK will as well,

Have a good day peeps, its a holiday here in Europe.

Easy, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

Cab was awesome!
I was raised on that stuff, big time.
My dad had a huge collection of old 78rpm records of jazz & big band & Delta Blues from the early 1900's up through WWII and loved listen to all of it.

I just ordered two new pieces of weaponry to add to my bass playing arsenal: 

*Audio Technica ATH-M50s headphones*-






...*and a small audio mixer made by Behringer so I can listen to music from my computer using my new headphones while I play along with it and record my playing*-


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

Great music never dies doob : -) 
Im very far from a musician but your new equipment looks cool. 

DST~ "The War against Drugs is not working....No Shit Sherlock!!!"
Exactly what I was thinking  it should be considered very old news...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2011)

Duchie - That would not go over well in the US!


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

TWS said:


> Kinda what I was thinking but that 18" long canister with 2" of carbon on a smaller fan ( elec/noise) sounds good. ?
> 
> 
> " If a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it< does it really make any noise " did I get that right ? lmol


Lol....don't know bout the tree thing yet.....haven't not made it to the woods to listen.

Get the 6er.



littlegrower2004 said:


> dankster- is that the only TGA gear that you have run? ive recently been looking into a some of them plus a local shop has got a couple clones like querkle.


As far as female yes.I had some Vortex beans and all 6 came out male.I was so bummed as i really wanted to grow it,but thats how the cookie crumbles.I still have some Void but have decided to start stashin some beans.

I've smoked

Pandoras Box(i grew)
Agent Orange
Querqle
Qleaner
And not 100% but i believe the Vortex also yrs ago.

I think they each have some good stuff in them.But just like any other seed company you have to find that special 1 or 2 out of a pack.To many think that just cause they bought a pack of beans of some strain that has received awards or what ever that they will be getting the same thing.If it was only that easy.

Snatch up the querkle......i'm sure you'd like it.Some phenos stretch for the moon just as a heads up.


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey tws, Im also the kind of guy that would go bigger, especially when it comes to security!
> Also, Im guessing your measuring in feet, how much light do you plant to use? ALLOT of the STINKY can be grown in that area !


 Yes feet it is. We have a Quantum Digital 600. We are thinking about 400 MH for veg and 600 HPS for flowering. 6-7 plants at maximumheight 6ft. minus the bucket should be 4 footers. Soil grow.

Thats 2 or three suggestions for the 6" filter.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

TWS do you do any kind of training?Some thing like this would make much better use of your lumens.

AE77 Cali-o......so yum yum.


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2011)

Dankster, Please explain. Less plants but more bushed out ?

We have a couple out side doing LST and topped a few times. Inside the room I'm not to sure what we are gonna do. probably all of the above( LST,topping, normal growth) until we figure out what works best. LST sure makes it harder to move plants around though. The 600 MH seems way to bright for veg in that small of space. I can't even look in there with out seeing sun spots when the 6 is on. LOL
I know your not supposed to look at the light.LOL The 400 MH at veg will help me with the heat factor I will have. Since the room is in the garage( no central air) even though it is insullated our temps outside will be 105 F for the next 3 months. Dry heat. Thinking of trying the Evaporative air cooler. Lower wattage cheaper expense than a AC. A cooler and a filter are the last two things we need. Im so damn hard headed, Im still stuck on the Fatt boy 4" fan and filter but not yet convinced that is the right decesion. will be purchasing the filter Friday so I need to make up my mind soon.


PS. I need to perfect my cloning techniques. It works but I am forced to go through 2 weeks of drooping. I like seeds. Birds like seeds too/ LOL !

thanks all !

Man my avatar screams "do me!" LMOL! haha


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

very nice Dankster, was does AE77 stand for??


Dankster4Life said:


> TWS do you do any kind of training?Some thing like this would make much better use of your lumens.
> 
> AE77 Cali-o......so yum yum.


I am a bit of a stoner, but I am a 100% sure someone deleted one of my posts....not amused.


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2011)

DST said:


> very nice Dankster, was does AE77 stand for??
> 
> 
> [I am a bit of a stoner, but I am a 100% sure someone deleted one of my posts....not amused.]


 I hate it when that happens. "did I really hit the send button ? " haha or "dang those mods"


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so 2 of my plants are getting a p def should i up my bloom nutes and cha ching wich is high in p or just the cha ching not shure
the leaf edges are a rust color on some of the leaves around the top of plant


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

where is everyone passed out stoned


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

TWS said:


> Dankster, Please explain. Less plants but more bushed out ?
> 
> We have a couple out side doing LST and topped a few times. Inside the room I'm not to sure what we are gonna do. probably all of the above( LST,topping, normal growth) until we figure out what works best. LST sure makes it harder to move plants around though. The 600 MH seems way to bright for veg in that small of space. I can't even look in there with out seeing sun spots when the 6 is on. LOL
> I know your not supposed to look at the light.LOL The 400 MH at veg will help me with the heat factor I will have. Since the room is in the garage( no central air) even though it is insullated our temps outside will be 105 F for the next 3 months. Dry heat. Thinking of trying the Evaporative air cooler. Lower wattage cheaper expense than a AC. A cooler and a filter are the last two things we need. Im so damn hard headed, Im still stuck on the Fatt boy 4" fan and filter but not yet convinced that is the right decesion. will be purchasing the filter Friday so I need to make up my mind soon.


You see how that plant is?She had 4 main stalks due to topping right after roots shot out of a cutting.You can see all 4 clearly,then it was time to spread her legs,so i could dump all my glorious lumens into the middle of her.I will get some fresh picks of her later so you can get a better idea.She needs a hair cut bad!

Go wit da damn 6er.It's like purchasing a prelude when you know the chances of you going off road are very good.Shop smart.



DST said:


> very nice Dankster, was does AE77 stand for??
> 
> 
> I am a bit of a stoner, but I am a 100% sure someone deleted one of my posts....not amused.



Aeric77.......it is a screen name.He found this gem and it has been tossed around for quite a few years now.These are clone only and have been around for to my knowledge atleast 20 yrs.Sweet tangerine/orange/tang taste.Nice balanced buzz but not very potent.She is more about the flav.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

i been out bbq'ing and drinking wine and smoking endo and puffing bongs....hope that's okay, lol. It's been real nice in Northern Europe and we don't get the chance much with the weather so celebrate while you can geez...




lthopkins said:


> where is everyone passed out stoned


 
EDIT: Thanks for the info Dankster, sounds real nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

DST said:


> i been out bbq'ing and drinking wine and smoking endo and puffing bongs....hope that's okay, lol. It's been real nice in Northern Europe and we don't get the chance much with the weather so celebrate while you can geez...


Get that sun while you can! 
I remember back in Alaska when we'd actually get a nice day, hardly anyone stayed inside at home. Never knew if that was going to be the only sunny day of the summer or not. 
It's raining here in Oregon right now, and "chilly". But makes for perfect growbox temperatures when the light cycle is through the night hours. Keeps it between 75f & 78f (24c & 25c). 
Likely to change sometime soon, though. But I have a portable AC unit I can siphon coolness from to keep it under control for the month or two of hot weather we can expect. Though this last winter & Spring has been near record lows with above average rainfall.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

o ya more than ok dst thats the way to do it we need more sun here in cali also theres sum but not like there should be need to get the outdoor plants into the bigger pots


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

got some sun today
clouds are still covering it back and forth. Only 70* according to my thermometer outside


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

ya looks like its clearing up but for how longis the question


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Just been lurking around. signing off and getting ready for a trip to the beach tomorrow. hopefully another scorcher. Take it easy peeps, 

welterusten.

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ya looks like its clearing up but for how longis the question


 forecast is rain sun mon and tue dude....it never ends it seems. I picked the worst yr to grow outside.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> forecast is rain sun mon and tue dude....it never ends it seems. I picked the worst yr to grow outside.


I always pick the wrong time to do stuff to 

[video=youtube;GeI5ke0BENw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeI5ke0BENw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> forecast is rain sun mon and tue dude....it never ends it seems. I picked the worst yr to grow outside.


 It could be much worse, you could live in new orleans  the summer rains down there are pretty intense and frequent... Just remember, when you think you have it bad someone ells has it 10xs worse... So put that smile back on your face consider yourself lucky  I mean c'mon you live in cali lol 
and dont let cybers space make it seem as if im trying to lecture you or something because Im not... Just speaking my mind bassboss


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> forecast is rain sun mon and tue dude....it never ends it seems. I picked the worst yr to grow outside.


Also, at least you got your cover over your shed fabricated & in place before the bad weather set in. That was perfect timing, in that regard. 
Though I think I recall someone mentioning how it doesn't rain much in cali... hmmm who could that be? J/K


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh yeah I know it aint that bad. I just wasnt expecting the rain, and I use my new top on my shed to weather the storms as best as possible. If I wasnt growing outdoor, I would actually be happy about the delayed heat....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

gosh a guy cant even feel sorry for himself...j/k. Thanx guys for the pep talk...haha. Anyway gonna take advantage of the cool air and hit some weights in my driveway under the awning.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

ya not only weather for growing but just good weather in genral would be nice tired off all this rain want to drink some beer and bbq in some sun


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ya not only weather for growing but just good weather in genral would be nice tired off all this rain want to drink some beer and bbq in some sun


 I actually hate the sun mostly (well except for the girls dressed in bikinis and shorts etc..)except this yr I want some good outdoor growth!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> gosh a guy cant even feel sorry for himself...j/k. Thanx guys for the pep talk...haha. Anyway gonna take advantage of the cool air and hit some weights in my driveway under the awning.


Other than the weather, it's all good!
Pretty soon it'll be baking hot and blue skies, my man, and then you'll be golden.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 2, 2011)

i know this part of cali is in perfect sunshine!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i know this part of cali is in perfect sunshine!!!


Ouch! Rub it in!
Ha!


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

ive ben throwing a ez up over my plants during the rain works great


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i know this part of cali is in perfect sunshine!!!





DoobieBrother said:


> Ouch! Rub it in!
> Ha!


No sh!t lol I h8 you guys haha


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ive ben throwing a ez up over my plants during the rain works great


 what is an ez up?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

n/m I see it is a pop up canopy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i know this part of cali is in perfect sunshine!!!





bassman999 said:


> what is an ez up?


What is this "sunshine" you speak of, kimosabe?
It has been many moons since the great golden orb has been seen for more than one day at a time... 
I've heard rumors of strange rumblings under the shadows of Mordor...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

The thermo says 77* right now in my open shed....31% hum, best all week!!

On a positive note almost all my strains are purple as a result of the weather, well that and my great gardening skills...lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I actually hate the sun mostly (well except for the girls dressed in bikinis and shorts etc..)except this yr I want some good outdoor growth!!


are you a vampire? 
Would you like the sun more if it was a giant ball of 600ds? that would be impressive 

... but we would not exist  damn it!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

I get migraines all the time, the sun is one of my triggers...and I just avoid it if I can. I used to be in the sun all the time when I was younger though.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

alright guys i really need ur help/input my camera sucks but this is the best i can do i am fighting what i think is cal mag issue and a pshosourus issue let me no what u think
so any way ph is at 6.5 feeding per gallon of water 5ml of cal mag 10 ml of tiger bloom
15ml of big bloom 1/2 tsp of chaching and tbls of mollasses


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

From the brown it looks a lil like burning to me. Dont go by what I say though as I dont know shit. wait for the pros to answer.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

thats what i thought to bro but i have the light high enough where i no it wnt burn the leaves and i have other buds sticking up higher than the ones that are looking burnt and there fine its happening to 3 of my bubbas starting to happen to the forth and i have a sativa in there called trash and its perfect no def at all


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

the stems are turning purple red also not shure what that is maybe just the strain bubba kush forgot who but he has bubba going also he is one this thread one of the regulars


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

The burn is from too much, probably cal/mg. Water only is my recomendation.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> the stems are turning purple red also not shure what that is maybe just the strain bubba kush forgot who but he has bubba going also he is one this thread one of the regulars


 some strains get red and purple naturally. my bubba doesnt have and red/purple on the stems though. My Afgoo and one other have that tho.
I meant like nute burn maybe


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

purple copuld be caused by temp swings and just being a kush in general.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 2, 2011)

hopkins- i am in the same arena as old fart! just water for a couple times, seems like a salt build up to me possibly from the cal mag or something else.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

ok back at it um ok and bassman i misunderstood oops


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks guys next question its a 9 week strain so i am going on day one week 7 so 6 weeks 1 day i should just start my flush then,,
do kush strains take longer for hairs to turn not one of mine is turning orange is this normal my sativa hairs are all orange


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> thanks guys next question its a 9 week strain so i am going on day one week 7 so 6 weeks 1 day i should just start my flush then,,
> do kush strains take longer for hairs to turn not one of mine is turning orange is this normal my sativa hairs are all orange


What medium are you using?

 
cof


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

roots organic in 3 gallon pots just worried if i start my flush now and it takes say 10 weeks to finish it wnt hurt anything just be a well flushed plant correct


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> roots organic in 3 gallon pots just worried if i start my flush now and it takes say 10 weeks to finish it wnt hurt anything just be a well flushed plant correct


 I have noticed somwe strains seem to take longer than advertised. Can you provide a picture?


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have noticed somwe strains seem to take longer than advertised. Can you provide a picture?


 just what posted a few post back my camera suck if i try to get close its just a blur i guess they are a little yellowish now i just looked


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't worry about flushing, it's only effective if you're hydro. You should have enough nutrients in your medium to support your plant until they finish.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> just what posted a few post back my camera suck if i try to get close its just a blur i guess they are a little yellowish now i just looked


Don't get so close, back up and use the zoom.

 
cof


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

spread some knowledge on me if in soil it doesnt matter why do alot of people say u have to flush for week or 2 before harvest i have ben told it helps not be as harsh but thought that was the cure proccess
why do people flush for 2 weeks before chop down then in soil


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Don't get so close, back up and use the zoom.
> 
> 
> cof


tried that to just a sucky camera


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

so why hydro is a must on flush and soil no


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so my cam had a close up mode not much better
pic 3 is the sativa called trash realy friuty smell and taste


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

Flushing is not a requirement, but an option and you really can't flush soil.
I flushed on my first grow (Hempy style) and never since. The biggest difference in taste has been going to living soil and just watering which has given a smoother smoke and in one case produced a plant that I have grown before and was very tasty but I still can't identify what strain it was as I lost the label. and the taste was new.


cof


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

what do u mean by living soil


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok so my cam had a close up mode not much better
> pic 3 is the sativa called trash realy friuty smell and taste


You could prob get some decent pic's if you also take some with the hps or whatever light you are using are off or at least remove the plants before shooting..if you camera has a flouresent setting turn it on and the pic's will have a truer look as well..


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a cut and paste from sannie
Soil is a natural product, consistent of different organic components, which can be fitted to the specific needs of our personal cultivation. The correct choice of medium and supplements ensures the best start for growers. Supplements include soil mixes and irrigations. Using soil means considering the options of mixing yourselves or using prepared mixed soil. It is important to pay attention to the following aspects; the level of fertilization, the use of potential extra organic supplements, the use of well aired soil and naturally the costs. Potential extra organic supplements include worm fertilizer, guano, bone-dust, blood meal, fungus, bacterium, etc


Creating an active soil system is fairly simple once the compilation of your soil is determined. The soil system will already be activated by irrigation of your soil. Unfortunately is the mixture of soil insufficient to maintain an optimal working active soil system throughout the entire cycle. The addition of mycorrhiza and bacterium benefit the mechanisms of the agro ecosystem, your active soil system to last an entire cycle.






A proper working active soil system will improve the applicable control during a cycle and will enhance the quality of your produce. The use of substratum has a large impact upon the market of cannabis, and represents the opposite of Sannies beliefs. The use of substratum enables only minimal biological activity (active soil system) and is in case stone wool is used totally absent. The use of substratum has no precautionary effect because it lacks positive organisms. The unhindered unfavorable organisms can eventually lead to a negative active soil system. In this regard every illness of the plant can be considered to be the consequence of a disturbed balance of your soil. 
The use of pesticides or additional (chemical) fertilizers only fights the symptoms of illnesses and will not prevent the risk of other diseases. Thus far the available pesticides and fertilizers have not been able to ban any form of illness. Instead nowadays growers are facing a plurality of problems with their crops. These problems should not be met with mentioned means but should be restrained by adding the correct bacterium and fungus. The addition of fungus will establish a symbiotic relation with the plants. The mycorrhiza will provide the plants with support in extracting minerals from the soil in exchange for sugar secreted by the roots. The mycorrhizas will create and establish new colonies will extend alongside the entire root system. The microscopic magnitude of these fungus colonies will bear no problems. The total length of established colonies can develop several kilometers. 
In comparison, the roots of in average 0, 2 mm are still about eighty times larger in comparison to the diameter of the fungus colonies, and therefore not able to form an equally delicate system.






The absence of mycorrhiza colonies will lead to only 10 % use for root development of the available soil capacity (average lifespan of 6 weeks). This means a shocking 90 % of the soils minerals and water will be left untouched. 

The development of your plants is sizable influenced by the active soil system. The active soil system needs to extract the necessary organic elements for the development of your plants. Besides this basic functionality mycorrhiza contains more advantages. Bacterium and fungus invert the organic elements into nutrients for the plants, but also feed of these inverted nutrients. The consummation of the bacterium and fungus will release bonded nutrients. The positive effects of a good working active soil system will lead to higher yields and improved quality of your crops. 
A good working active soil system is especially advantageous in managing the available nutrients of your soil. An active soil system ensures the availability of the requested nutrients. This is contrary to direct (chemical) nourishment management, depending on the growers judgement of the accurate requested nutrients. It is not hard to imagine the latter creates common apparent problems for growers. Creating a good working active soil system is easier and more efficient, because it enables the plants to absorb the necessarary nutrients.

Using this principal, I amend a good quality bag soil with Bio-Tone (for the bacterium and mycorrhiza), lime, worm casings and perlite and just water and think I finally have my garden dialed in. I have re-potted problem plants into this medium and healed their ills and have the healthiest garden of all of my indoor grows.


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks CoF, awesome info! I just started using Subcool's super soil with some micro-organisms and other amendments. So far they are loving it and I'm stoked as hell.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

This style of growing is using the kis principal-keep it simple method that gives good healthy yields without having to support the chemical manufacture's. My scotch-irish heritage is always looking for a cheaper, more efficent way to accomplish my goal.


cof


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

yes thank cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> so why hydro is a must on flush and soil no


I think a flush is always necessary when using synthetic nutes, no matter what medium, but flushing time will depend on what medium one is using... 

And Im sure this will help clear things up for you ~ 

*And now for some more good tips... 

Organic pH issues

I hear a lot of people asking or talking about the pH of their organic soil mix or organic nute solution and how they might correct or adjust it. pH in organics is not an issue like it is in synthetic growing.
The best place to settle the pH issues in organics is within the grow medium. A medium rich in humates (humus) is the place to start. Humates work to "buffer" the pH of organic mediums and the nutes you pour (or mix) into it.
Humates come from compost, worm castings and bottled humus. If you use a peat based medum, use dolomite lime to raise the pH of the acidic peat. Dolomite should be used in any soil or soiless medium to provide magnesium and calcium. But since we are talking about pH here, I'll mention dolomite lime's pH correction benefits.
A medium of coir has a pH near neutral (or 7.0). But humates are still neded to allow uptake of organic nutrients that are outside a near neutral pH range.
With an active medium rich in humates you can pour in nutes like Pure Blend Pro, Earth Juice and guano teas way outside the optimum pH range without worry. The humus will allow the nutes to be taken up through the roots, even at such an extreme pH reading.
So throw those pH meters away folks and enjoy the ease and safety of organic gardening.

Chlorine tap water

Just a word of caution for you organic heads out there...
If you are tapped onto a municipal water supply that uses chlorine to kill bacteria in the water, it'll do the same thing to the bacteria (microherd) in your organic food source.
Always bubble your municipal water in an open container (5 gallon bucket) for 24 hours before adding ANYTHING organic to it.

Flushing

There is absolutely no reason to "flush" organic nute solutions from your soil mix. In an organic grow, the plants don't take up the organic nutes (guano, bone, blood or kelp). The bacteria eat the organic nutes and excrete food that the plant can feed off of. So the organic nutes don't need to be flushed because they never enter the plant. And besides, meals like kelp, bone and blood along with worm castings and dolomite can't be flushed from your soil mix anyway. If you use guano and seaweed, try using plain water or worm casting tea for your last watering or two so the plant can use up what's left in the soil. But drowning your soil with water isn't necessary.

Burn1
*


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

o and what is the best way to use chicken manure we got 10 baby chicks so why not use there poo


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is great info caught my attention here as well so let me get this right COF you do not use any nutrients or did i miss something? and if i get a very good soil and add the following ( (for the bacterium and mycorrhiza), lime, worm casings and perlite) to it i will have a really good set up going..Im doing something like this now but i am not familiar with the ( bacterium and mycorrhiza) part.. i think it says these are important for the plant to be able to use the max amount of the soils nutrient to promote root growth and over all plant health is this it?


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 2, 2011)

nice thanks whodat and i am using synthetic


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Botanicare is synthetic isnt it and they say not to flush on the feeding chart they also say do not ph your water as the nutrients will do this naturally what the fuck could i be messing my plants up going with this BS on the bottle...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

My bad 600 club im moving to fast tonight the nute im using are cutting edge solution..not Botanicare...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> nice thanks whodat and i am using synthetic


I would go with a sterile medium next time then... as far as I know synthetics and organics dont mix at all, one or the other... I may be missing something tho. 


Sinkbud if you are up for it ~ this guy know his sh!t....

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-how-breed-your-own-beneficial.html

Edit: I definitely missed something lol, Im not sure about soil but the thread I posted uses organic tea in synthetic DWC systems to kill slime and keep those bad things away.. but not to feed the plants, only to protect them Im guessing. Anywho  peeps.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> o and what is the best way to use chicken manure we got 10 baby chicks so why not use there poo


I live in poultry country and fresh waste is waaaay to hot. It's best used in a compost to allow it to decompose and create the needed humus.

I have over 30 tons a month available (major producer has a vast overload and is looking for answers) and I'm trying to figure out a way to process it cheaply.

 
cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Right on whodat, im heading that way this is what ive been following to the tee and still have trouble with early leaf yellowing and what seems like just plant not getting enought out of its medum or nutrients.also as you can see what it says about PH balancing and flushing...

*Show*: Three Part Nutrients Nutrient Additives pH, EC, PPM Light Hours, Duration of Cycle








Three Part Nutrients












*Plant Stage*




*Micro**Bloom**Grow**Drain to Waste Systems*
Using Coco Coir, Rock Wool, Hydro Rock, or 100% Soil*Cuttings Rooted**5 ml**5 ml**10 ml**Vegitative Mix**5 ml**5 ml**10 ml**Transition Mix**5 ml**10 ml**5 ml**Bloom Mix**5 ml**15 ml**0 ml**Optional Flush**2 ml**5 ml**0 ml**Recirculating Systems*
Using Coco Coir, Rock Wool, Hydro Rock, etc*Cuttings Rooted**5 ml**5 ml**10 ml**Vegitative Mix**8 ml**5 ml**15 ml**Transition Mix**8 ml**15 ml**5 ml**Bloom Mix**8 ml**20 ml**0 ml**Optional Flush**4 ml**10 ml**0 ml*




*Foliar Spray Mix**Vegitative Cycle / Rooted Cuttings**N/A**N/A**2.5 ml**For Cal-Mag Solution**N/A**N/A**2.5 ml**For Low-Light Situations or Light Deprivation**N/A**N/A**2.5 ml**Measurements in millileters per gallon* Additives




*** Scroll Down for an Important Note
on pH Adjustment and Plant Amp ** *




*Plant Stage*




*Plant Amp**Uncle John's Blend**Mag Amped**Drain to Waste Systems*
Using Coco Coir, Rock Wool, Hydro Rock, or 100% Soil*Cuttings Rooted**10 ml**10 ml**2 ml**Vegitative Mix**10 ml**10 ml**2 ml**Transition Mix**10 ml**10 ml**2 ml**Bloom Mix**10 ml**10 ml**5 ml**Optional Flush**10 ml**10 ml**0 ml**Recirculating Systems*
Using Coco Coir, Rock Wool, Hydro Rock, etc*Cuttings Rooted**10 ml**10 ml**2 ml**Vegitative Mix**10 ml**10 ml**2 ml**Transition Mix**10 ml**10 ml**2 ml**Bloom Mix**10 ml**10 ml**5 ml**Optional Flush**10 ml**10 ml**0 ml*




*Foliar Spray Mix**Vegitative Cycle / Rooted Cuttings**10**10**0 ml**For Cal-Mag Solution**10**0**2.5 ml**For Low-Light Situations or Light Deprivation**0**0**5 ml**Measurements in millileters per gallon**** NOTE *** Plant Amp&#8482; contains Organic Acids which cause a temporary low pH reading. *Do not adjust pH up.* The pH will rise naturally as the plant uptakes the chelated calcium in one or two days


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> This is great info caught my attention here as well so let me get this right COF you do not use any nutrients or did i miss something? and if i get a very good soil and add the following ( (for the bacterium and mycorrhiza), lime, worm casings and perlite) to it i will have a really good set up going..Im doing something like this now but i am not familiar with the ( bacterium and mycorrhiza) part.. i think it says these are important for the plant to be able to use the max amount of the soils nutrient to promote root growth and over all plant health is this it?


You right, and I am not adding any nutrients. There's usually enough in a good mix to last thru a grow.

I'm using Bio-tone by Espoma. If your in the U.S. you can go to their website and put in your zip and find the nearest dealer. I bought the first bag at Lowe's.

 
cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> just what posted a few post back my camera suck if i try to get close its just a blur i guess they are a little yellowish now i just looked


 stoner for you, I forgot you did post pics...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Right on whodat, im heading that way this is what ive been following to the tee and still have trouble with early leaf yellowing and what seems like just plant not getting enought out of its medum or nutrients.also as you can see what it says about PH balancing and flushing...


#1raiderfan has fantastic results with cutting edge....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/392481-sr71-purple-kush-med-grow.html


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Flushing
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to "flush" organic nute solutions from your soil mix. In an organic grow, the plants don't take up the organic nutes (guano, bone, blood or kelp). The bacteria eat the organic nutes and excrete food that the plant can feed off of. So the organic nutes don't need to be flushed because they never enter the plant. And besides, meals like kelp, bone and blood along with worm castings and dolomite can't be flushed from your soil mix anyway. If you use guano and seaweed, try using plain water or worm casting tea for your last watering or two so the plant can use up what's left in the soil. But drowning your soil with water isn't necessary.
> 
> ...


Where I live you can't evaporate off the chlorine. It's some gnarly new chemical that "they" have put in the water. So we're stuck with it like this, which I'm guessing makes trying to run true organics near impossible.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are the girls 600 watts 12/12 from sprout...Fill in grow!!

By the way just a pic of tornado getting ready to touch nor cal what the fu*******k is this 10 miles from my spot..Like the fourth one to touch down here over the last 5 weeks..


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Here's a cut and paste from sannie
> Soil is a natural product, consistent of different organic components, which can be fitted to the specific needs of our personal cultivation. The correct choice of medium and supplements ensures the best start for growers. Supplements include soil mixes and irrigations. Using soil means considering the options of mixing yourselves or using prepared mixed soil. It is important to pay attention to the following aspects; the level of fertilization, the use of potential extra organic supplements, the use of well aired soil and naturally the costs. Potential extra organic supplements include worm fertilizer, guano, bone-dust, blood meal, fungus, bacterium, etc
> 
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> I live in poultry country and fresh waste is waaaay to hot. It's best used in a compost to allow it to decompose and create the needed humus.
> 
> I have over 30 tons a month available (major producer has a vast overload and is looking for answers) and I'm trying to figure out a way to process it cheaply.
> 
> ...


Highly recommend B.A.C Schimmels...anyone looking for them they call it Funky Fungus in their English catalogue guide. This is the exact stuff I use - and I love their website as it looks like (bacon, hehe) www.baconline.nl

So much pooh cof, send some over here, I need it for my compost heap. lol.

Have a great day, looks quite windy here today but nice weather...wind and cycling = pants on head. Wish me luck.

Laters, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2011)

Hahahaha.... looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.

Is airplane just the best or what. 

Jimmy what can you make of this. *(hands jimmy a map) Well... I can make a hat or a broach...

Ok boys let's get some pictures. *(reporters start taking all the framed pictures off the wall)

Scientologyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

EDIT: best of luck dst


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 3, 2011)

"It's *QUIET* in here..."
"Yeah... *TOO* quiet..."................

*MC Hawking*:

*"Entropy"*
[video=youtube;2knWCuzcdJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2knWCuzcdJo&NR=1[/video]
----------

*"Fuck The Creationists"*
[video=youtube;TGNRYNdVT7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGNRYNdVT7g[/video]
----------

*"E=MC²"*
[video=youtube;iCDXeJGCiWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCDXeJGCiWg[/video]
----------

*"Bitchslap"*
[video=youtube;QSsFZiijLYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSsFZiijLYA[/video] 
----------

*"What We Need More Of Is Science"*
[video=youtube;89jt7zJzkNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89jt7zJzkNQ[/video]
----------

*"Drive By"*
[video=youtube;0Wkw9nvRCY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wkw9nvRCY8[/video]
----------


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

Morning doobie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 3, 2011)

Good morning Mr. West, I hope your Friday is going well.


----------



## poundsmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

hi guys was wanting some advice I have a dr120 with a 600w hps for ventilation i have a 4" fan and filter my temps creep up to around 90F if i get another 4" fan for intake from outside will that solve my problem?

Thans in advance


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good morning Mr. West, I hope your Friday is going well.


yeah goodly stoned and loving the sunshine lol, my area is experiencing the driest spring ever since records began lol. I tried to say hi in capitols but the forum fairys wouldnt let me shout MORNING for some reason


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

poundsmoker said:


> hi guys was wanting some advice I have a dr120 with a 600w hps for ventilation i have a 4" fan and filter my temps creep up to around 90F if i get another 4" fan for intake from outside will that solve my problem?
> 
> Thans in advance


sounds like uve answerd your own question lol. Or you could jus upgrade ya fan to a 5" or 6", itll cost bout the same either way


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## poundsmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks mr west thought that was the case which do u thin would be better? upgrade or an additional fan for intake?


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

poundsmoker said:


> Thanks mr west thought that was the case which do u thin would be better? upgrade or an additional fan for intake?


well i have a 1m square budbox with a 600w and a 5" sucking through a cool star hood and its more than fine lol temps bout 80


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'd just get a bigger outtake. Intake is hard to dial in properly so you keep your negative pressure inside the tent. Are you running air cooled hood right now, or just straight up output poundsmoker?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah id get just a bigger fan instead of messing with tuning two fans to work in unison.

Happy friday to all... im in amish country pennsylvania. Met a funny drunk young vet in the baltimore airport. They wouldn't let him on a flight because he was too drunk but the crappy part is this.... he got drunk on the first leg of his flight because they were giving him free drinks as he had just arrived home from afghanistan. Anyhow... they gave him a 745am flight. We met at 1am... lol. And when he found out he wasn't flying home right then he took a cab into town to hit the bars.

One of the many reasons I quit drinking.

If anyone one knows anyone close to phili send me a pm.

EDIT: just remembered when I saw your name trank, drunky told me I should go to a bar on some island in new hampshire where he knew everyone. He told me to talk to the bartender named Bobo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2011)

cool jig, i thought u were in cali. im from atlantic city, not far from phi at all.,


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm from so cal born and raised... visiting the in laws. You guys are gonna think I'm nuts but we cannot wait to move from cali to PA. Never been to atlantic city. Because of growing laws we might even move to new jersey lol.

I have also been thinking of downgrading grows. Hopefully ill still be in the club. I might even go soil.

Good to see you ttgss. You liking you new place (you did recently move from nc to sc yeah?)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> #1raiderfan has fantastic results with cutting edge....
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/392481-sr71-purple-kush-med-grow.html


I thought my results were decent


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2011)

Awwwwwww.... poor bc. Haha, you use cutting edge too bro. Your buds look top notch too. Ha... maybe its the nutes and you and raider just are in on the secret, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Awwwwwww.... poor bc. Haha, you use cutting edge too bro. Your buds look top notch too. Ha... maybe its the nutes and you and raider just are in on the secret, lol.


Shit the only reason I use cutting edge is the price, the results arent too shabby either


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybody wanna see some pics of what the weather did to my girls?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2011)

I do I do. And a question for you bassman. Is the bass like the drum or the fish? Props for not getting sucked up in a tornado.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I do I do. And a question for you bassman. Is the bass like the drum or the fish? Props for not getting sucked up in a tornado.


 I am a car audio and theater designer installer. So the Bass refers to seismic sound.
I am gonna go out and take some pics and be right back.
Yeah my neighbor was right there by the tornadoes, she was driving home.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm from so cal born and raised... visiting the in laws. You guys are gonna think I'm nuts but we cannot wait to move from cali to PA. Never been to atlantic city. Because of growing laws we might even move to new jersey lol.
> 
> I have also been thinking of downgrading grows. Hopefully ill still be in the club. I might even go soil.
> 
> Good to see you ttgss. You liking you new place (you did recently move from nc to sc yeah?)


 Went from sc to nc. and im lovin it, nc is much more pot friendly than i thought. and wayyy more than sc. i have more grow stores in my 5 mile radius than i had in my whole city in sc.

if jersey turns out right im movin up there. deleware passed the law as well which aint too far.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

The last 2 weeks I have seen all this new purple colors coming in...

Bubba Kush





Mango Kush





Grand Daddy Purple





Afgoo





Thanx to the cold nights and high humidity I suppose.
Now if we can get some sun to make them big!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks purdy bassman tho i was expecting a bit more to be honest, cant get that cold at night round ur ends


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

http://ldzmusic.podomatic.com/entry/2011-06-03T06_26_54-07_00


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> Looks purdy bassman tho i was expecting a bit more to be honest, cant get that cold at night round ur ends


 Honestly they look way more purple in person, but my sony camera sux. It gets about 50* at night maybe and 80+% humidity.
The GDP want even purple at all till like 4 days ago.
Maybe it is just a maturity thing....?
I am just glad they are miking it through this extreme weather.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2011)

Porn anyone




sour kush




more sour kush




group shot of cheese, sogouda, kandy kush and sour kush


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi guys. Just harvested my Ultra Sonja - 66 days. Here is her main cola. Will post some pics of the rest of the harvest up later.

I've recently realized my camera sucks. Sorry


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2011)

3yes, is that the dnas sourkush?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Right on whodat, im heading that way this is what ive been following to the tee and still have trouble with early leaf yellowing and what seems like just plant not getting enought out of its medum or nutrients.also as you can see what it says about PH balancing and flushing...


I had issues with early leaf yellowing as well when I followed the mixing chart, what I found is that if you continue to use the grow in flower up to week 4 or 5, it helps to prevent that from happening.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 3yes, is that the dnas sourkush?


Yes mate and there's 2 kandykush in there


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://ldzmusic.podomatic.com/entry/2011-06-03T06_26_54-07_00


"this goes out to my friday morning crew" lol oh I just heard him say have sex with a midget 

HAPPY FRIDAY PEEPS! is it even friday??? ah fk it!
 peeps!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://ldzmusic.podomatic.com/entry/2011-06-03T06_26_54-07_00


Thank you for a new soundtrack to my wakenbake


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thank you for a new soundtrack to my wakenbake


Does it count if your still stoned from the night before? lol medibles are great


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 3, 2011)

ok so watered with straight water today and will continue to do so i no its not over night but when should i look for things starting to get better should i pull the leaves that are messed up off or will this cause stress


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> The last 2 weeks I have seen all this new purple colors coming in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice purpling Bass, def adds bag appeal to bud IMO. I would drop my tent temps in the 50s (F) at night time during the last 3 weeks of flowering to get some sick Purple Plants....here are some Bubba Kushes that were completely purple....wild looking.



Peace

BKB


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 3, 2011)

How many fuggin kush strains are there? Jeeeeebus already  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 3, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> How many fuggin kush strains are there? Jeeeeebus already  Have a great weekend everyone!


 enough to sit here for a minute and find them all
master kush ,bubba kush, purple kush, pinaple kush, blackberry kush, sour kush, just a few of my fave kushes


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> How many fuggin kush strains are there? Jeeeeebus already  Have a great weekend everyone!


They're like zulu's mate there's faahsands of em


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

what denotes a kush anyway?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> what denotes a kush anyway?


I think they all started with the Hindu kush but don't quote me on that.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok so watered with straight water today and will continue to do so i no its not over night but when should i look for things starting to get better should i pull the leaves that are messed up off or will this cause stress


I trim yellow leaves as I see them. I think it helps the plants actually. Why should they support sick leaves. Thats my take anyway.



bekindbud said:


> Nice purpling Bass, def adds bag appeal to bud IMO. I would drop my tent temps in the 50s (F) at night time during the last 3 weeks of flowering to get some sick Purple Plants....here are some Bubba Kushes that were completely purple....wild looking.
> 
> View attachment 1631766View attachment 1631767
> 
> ...


Thanx man, Damn those are some purple biatches!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> what denotes a kush anyway?


 something with kush genetics in it?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

So is there just a plain kush, that started it all then. Original Kush or something like that?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2011)

I swear I want to get a phd in plant biology and make it my lifes work to straighten out this plant we loves story. Travel the world gathering samples... getting my hands on a bunch of strains and compare their genetics. Would be fun me thinks. Then peeps would have the cervantes grow bible and the jigfresh genetics and biology of weed.

Nice looking plants bassman. They should pack on a bit near the end. Looks tasty no matter. And that's cool you do sound. I always thought that would be a job id like. Well as much as I could like any job.

EDIT: from what I think I know there is Afghan kush and Hindu kush which are two landraces from the hindu kush mountain area in afghanistan and pakistan. I think those are the kushes. Then I think there is a landrace from thailand and mexico. I'm sure that's nowhere near the whole story if any of it is accurate to begin with


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I swear I want to get a phd in plant biology and make it my lifes work to straighten out this plant we loves story. Travel the world gathering samples... getting my hands on a bunch of strains and compare their genetics. Would be fun me thinks. Then peeps would have the cervantes grow bible and the jigfresh genetics and biology of weed.
> 
> Nice looking plants bassman. They should pack on a bit near the end. Looks tasty no matter. And that's cool you do sound. I always thought that would be a job id like. Well as much as I could like any job.


Fuck me guy are you turning into Arjan from the green house lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am gonna germinate some purple bag seed.
I guess there is no way to tell sex on seeded plants till they go into flower?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I swear I want to get a phd in plant biology and make it my lifes work to straighten out this plant we loves story. Travel the world gathering samples... getting my hands on a bunch of strains and compare their genetics. Would be fun me thinks. Then peeps would have the cervantes grow bible and the jigfresh genetics and biology of weed.
> 
> Nice looking plants bassman. They should pack on a bit near the end. Looks tasty no matter. And that's cool you do sound. I always thought that would be a job id like. Well as much as I could like any job.
> 
> EDIT: from what I think I know there is Afghan kush and Hindu kush which are two landraces from the hindu kush mountain area in afghanistan and pakistan. I think those are the kushes. Then I think there is a landrace from thailand and mexico. I'm sure that's nowhere near the whole story if any of it is accurate to begin with


Thanx, I cant sing or play an instrument so I install...lol

I found a seed called Kush, not sure if it is a pure strain or not?
http://cannabismjseeds.com/kush-strains.html


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 3, 2011)

Peep this site for genetics, someone showed it to me a while back and I use it like.... Every day because..... Well, I'm addicted to growing pot. 240 hits for "kush"! LOL

http://seedfinder.eu/

For English version see the bottom of the frames on the left side of the display. Enjoy!


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 3, 2011)

Bassman you got any pics of your installs?


----------



## duchieman (Jun 3, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about. Youth rising up, taking chances and making sacrifices for what's right and true. This young Parliamentary Page, who on the first day of a new session of Parliament, of a new majority government, protested right on the floor of the house. She was escorted out and eventually fired today but not before getting this great shot for the world to see. Love it. It's now my new wallpaper. 



Ok, dope talk. I'm in the middle of planting some new seeds after a day of watering, feeding and and other garden stuff. I decided I better try out at least a couple of the Jack Hammer seeds I made. Also I did 4 CBH seed that I pulled off one of the CBH I grew earlier, and a White Widow Max, from my prize pack. Going to do a few more but needs more consideration. Well, gotta run but I'll be back to catch up soon.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am gonna germinate some purple bag seed.
> I guess there is no way to tell sex on seeded plants till they go into flower?


Don't think so Bassman. I remember clicking on a link of yours somewhere and watching about 5 minutes of different videos and all it was just speakers pumping out insane noises, lol. I guess you are doing some experimenting...I honestly said to myself, wtf are you listening to this you have no clue what it is, haha. Nice job indeed.


Well the Club is busy and full of fun and japes today/tonight, earlier on, and the afternoon for some of us...

Here is something that I wasn't sure I would share as she is quite shy and annoyed at hersleves, but I thought it was quite funny. Todays holiday adventure for the wife and I was cycling to Bloemendaal aan zee (the beach). It was about a 40km cycle there and it was relatively windy, but we made decent time, even with the 10km detour. We had lunch on the beach, the wife lay sunbathing and got battered with sand and the wind while I smoked a doob, and then we said, fuk this lets go. It was beautiful but really windy and was packed (loads of French speakers and Belgiums I noticed). So we head back up to our locked bikes which was when my wife announced that she had not brought her keys with her and that the solid bike lock which was chaining both our back wheels and frames to the fence was not going to be budging!! Oh dear........I always know when it's bad as my wife doesn't normally swear and she said about 3 fucks in a row, lmao......

This was when my wife went to the bus stop and I went to the pub that was conveniently situated right across from the bikes. I noticed they had a sign announcing La Chouffe on tap so I sat getting pink in the sun and bladdered. Luckily I had some DOG with me as well, hehe. That was at 14:30, we got home at 20:00 and for some reason it was only 30km cycling on the way home.

peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Don't think so Bassman. I remember clicking on a link of yours somewhere and watching about 5 minutes of different videos and all it was just speakers pumping out insane noises, lol. I guess you are doing some experimenting...I honestly said to myself, wtf are you listening to this you have no clue what it is, haha. Nice job indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanx man I have many obsessions


Dankster4Life said:


> Bassman you got any pics of your installs?


 Not really my old pc crashed and took most of my pics with it. I dont do much anymore, except for friends and my own shit.


----------



## TWS (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who suggested some input. We went with the 6" fan combo.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290564216776&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

TWS said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggested some input. We went with the 6" fan combo.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290564216776&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Looks like a good choice to me


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

How much do you pay for one of those set ups TWS?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

DST said:


> How much do you pay for one of those set ups TWS?


 http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Inline-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Combo-Exhaust-Six-Inch-/290564216776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6fa17c8

Sorry TWS for jumping in, but I was looking at this when he asked.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope it does the trick TWS! 
I think bass man may have the fastest gun in the west lol

More work to do, it never ends lol but I love it! Later peeps.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Some of my neighbors are coming by telling me that they smell my garden at their house....lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 3, 2011)

i enjoyed that story D!!! you and your wife really get around haha. pretty awesome you guys bike that far since around here the most people ride bikes is a mile or so. hope you guys arent eating any bad veggies over there with this E coli spread going on. stay safe buddy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats why you gotta grow your own


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well raining AGAIN...supposed to rain through Monday.
At this point I wanna know, is it better to just close the top till Tuesday or just keep covering them as needed?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Well raining AGAIN...supposed to rain through Monday.
> At this point I wanna know, is it better to just close the top till Tuesday or just keep covering them as needed?


Humidity might kill you hear bass, if you leave it closed Im sure the rh will rise and stay high and might mold your buds, but if they get rained on they might break a few branches and also get really wet. 
I would be opening and closing it constantly or if you have some cash lying around you can get a dehumidifier keep it running with the top ON and you would be free to leave your ladies be.... Maybe put in a little artificial light if you can.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2011)

Fans are used by the nor cal growers.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Fans are used by the nor cal growers.
> 
> 
> cof


true, if you can get them dry before they stay wet too long it will work.. but with plump buds almost ready (right?) I would be worried about that humidity.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 3, 2011)

Took pics....got stoned....forgot to load'em....got stoned.......soon as i post this,i'm gonna get stoned.

Like i said she needs a hair cut.

Nice combo TWS....should work out fine for ya.

This is kinda what i was talkin about.Wish i had the space to run about 6 like this.....canopy management.Picture a room full of plants like this vs a room full of the traditional christmas tree.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 3, 2011)

well i tried to get the plants out of tent to take pics but the room the tent is in is kinda a hudge closet so there is a small door dam plants wnt fit out broke a branch trying


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Some of my neighbors are coming by telling me that they smell my garden at their house....lol


 ha ha my nieghbor told me the same thing my indoor vent shoots directly at there house i told them sorry i would get a filter if bugged them they said no just wondering when it would be done and then chuckled and fuck i gave him a j we ben cool since


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Took pics....got stoned....forgot to load'em....got stoned.......soon as i post this,i'm gonna get stoned.
> 
> Like i said she needs a hair cut.
> 
> ...


 It might look a lil like this maybe? 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336456-10-blueberry-kush-just-started.html


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 3, 2011)

What's up peep's! Just in to drop off some pRon 

DeepPurpleQuerkle


The lower bud's came a nice cherry red color, just cant really see it on from all the frost 

peace
cindy


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cindyguygrower again.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cindyguygrower again.


I feel ya who.!


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 3, 2011)

dam whodat went over ur bluberry grow god dam bro amazing looks fukin bomb how was it


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> dam whodat went over ur bluberry grow god dam bro amazing looks fukin bomb how was it


She didn't make the cut lol

Thanks allot bro, I had allot of fun growing that crop


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Humidity might kill you hear bass, if you leave it closed Im sure the rh will rise and stay high and might mold your buds, but if they get rained on they might break a few branches and also get really wet.
> I would be opening and closing it constantly or if you have some cash lying around you can get a dehumidifier keep it running with the top ON and you would be free to leave your ladies be.... Maybe put in a little artificial light if you can.


I have a dehumidifier from a previous grow I can use I guess.



curious old fart said:


> Fans are used by the nor cal growers.
> 
> 
> cof


I have a fan on in there all the time even with the top open.


My question is with the dehumidifier on can I leave them in the dark for a few days without messing things up? I think opening up over and over might stress them, but I dont know really.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Don't think so Bassman. I remember clicking on a link of yours somewhere and watching about 5 minutes of different videos and all it was just speakers pumping out insane noises, lol. I guess you are doing some experimenting...I honestly said to myself, wtf are you listening to this you have no clue what it is, haha. Nice job indeed.
> 
> 
> Well the Club is busy and full of fun and japes today/tonight, earlier on, and the afternoon for some of us...
> ...


Great story.
An american woman would have blamed you for not having a spare key and then gone shopping while you were left to get the bikes home. Whole different attitude.

 
cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cindyguygrower again.


i got him for ya!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

I put the dehumidifier in the shed. Doesnt have a digital display, just a dial. I dont know where the humidity will stop....lol.
Already at 61% in there at 1 hr past lights out though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

I would prob run it full power, anything for the ladies!

And opening and closing shouldn't stress them much as long as you dont break their normal light cycle with light when it should be dark.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I would prob run it full power, anything for the ladies!
> 
> And opening and closing shouldn't stress them much as long as you dont break their normal light cycle.


 It would be 10% in there by morning though.
Unless that is a good thing??
Ok light at night wont be a problem. I have lights out from 8pm till 8 am. That way not much on either side to worry about.

I went in there and turned it from 1/3 to 2/3 on the dial. That should have it around 25-35% if I remember correctly.
Already went from 61% down to 56% in 15 min.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> It would be 10% in there by morning though.


What size is it?!? does it auto drain or do you have to empty it? 10% aint bad lol they will produce more trichs anyway, also guaranteed no moldy buds...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> What size is it?!? does it auto drain or do you have to empty it? 10% aint bad lol they will produce more trichs anyway, also guaranteed no moldy buds...


 Idk holds a few gallons. I didnt hook up the hose. I did this in the dark...lol. I could hook up hose in the daylight tho.
I will just turn it up to full blast then, I was just worried it would hurt em, but if ift wont then lets do it. Def dont want ruined weed man!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Idk holds a few gallons. I didnt hook up the hose. I did this in the dark...lol. I could hook up hose in the daylight tho.
> I will just turn it up to full blast then, I was just worried it would hurt em, but if ift wont then lets do it. Def dont want ruined weed man!!


Sounds like a plan Bassboss, the auto drain will def help you sleep at night lol after mine maxed out a couple of times during the dark cycle I had to put the auto drain in.

also sounds like you have a kick ass unit being able to hold a few gallons.. mine holds like 20 pints.


----------



## TWS (Jun 3, 2011)

DST said:


> How much do you pay for one of those set ups TWS?





bassman999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Inline-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Combo-Exhaust-Six-Inch-/290564216776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6fa17c8
> 
> Sorry TWS for jumping in, but I was looking at this when he asked.





whodatnation said:


> Hope it does the trick TWS!
> I think bass man may have the fastest gun in the west lol
> 
> More work to do, it never ends lol but I love it! Later peeps.


I'm pretty sure the price was in the link. 179.00 free shipping,no tax. looked better then the HTG combo for sure. 




Dankster4Life said:


> Took pics....got stoned....forgot to load'em....got stoned.......soon as i post this,i'm gonna get stoned.
> 
> Like i said she needs a hair cut.
> 
> ...


Thems look like some well trained womens ! Nice!  (the smiley selection around here kinda sucs.) 


Thanks all.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds like a plan Bassboss, the auto drain will def help you sleep at night lol after mine maxed out a couple of times during the dark cycle I had to put the auto drain in.
> 
> also sounds like you have a kick ass unit being able to hold a few gallons.. mine holds like 20 pints.


 I think mine holds 50 pints. Cant remember. weighs like 45-50 lbs empty.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

TWS said:


> I'm pretty sure the price was in the link. 179.00 free shipping,no tax. looked better then the HTG combo for sure.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you like it. I am thinking bout pulling the trigger too.
> ...


 Let us know how you like it. I am thinking bout pulling the trigger too.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 3, 2011)

the smoke for the night


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the smoke for the night


thought you quit, lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the smoke for the night


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to littlegrower2004 again. lol




billcollector99 said:


> thought you quit, lol


 doesn't look like it haha

Quickest one to get this quote gets rep if I can 
Movie and actor haha
~"Its too bad man I just stopped smoking yesterday"


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 3, 2011)

i did hahah!!! but those around me can still benefit from a green thumb hah.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

that is one sticky blunt!! But wont that run from being wet on only one side??

I dont smoke blunts anymore pipes papers or bong for me. Never tried a vaporizer or edibles.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

nope the oil burns fast so it doesnt act as if its wet. need to get on those edibles, they kick some ass and take names for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have heard stories of waking up high the next day from edibles....lol


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

Morning peeps, glad to see you back well Cinders, DPQ looks lovely mate.

Peace to all, happy weekends all round.

DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

happy weekend to you too D!! making another trip to the beach today? dont forget the keys to bike lock.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

ahahaha, today will be mainly in Amsterdam, fuk me the muscles are saying hello today. I liked the oil joint LG, I try to remember to put the oil on the inside of the paper then it doesn't end up all over my hands (I always forget and end up with the joint stuck to my hand othewise, lol.

I told my wife yesterday, I do not ever want to hear you asking...shall I take my keys? Funny how women seem to have a problem leaving the house with their own keys, and more oftne than not, their own bloody purse and money, hahaha. Yes, I do also have a male chauvinistic side.



littlegrower2004 said:


> happy weekend to you too D!! making another trip to the beach today? dont forget the keys to bike lock.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah i bet your legs are feeling it a bit today. im not even sure i could bike that journey just to the beach let alone make it back hah. i figured that i would have a tougher time with the oil inside and would very likely get some in my mouth when wetting it or my hands when tucking it, then i would be screwed since cigar papers seperate compared to rolling papers. all worked out and no mess so i figure this will do. im sure more could be slabbed on there if inside though. very true about women, theyre a tough nut to crack to say the least. have a good one buddy!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

well if you use oil on the inside then you don't need to lick the blerry cigar paper do you, the oil will do the job no?????? I didn't realise you were using a blunt the oil was smothering it so much!!!



littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah i bet your legs are feeling it a bit today. im not even sure i could bike that journey just to the beach let alone make it back hah. i figured that i would have a tougher time with the oil inside and would very likely get some in my mouth when wetting it or my hands when tucking it, then i would be screwed since cigar papers seperate compared to rolling papers. all worked out and no mess so i figure this will do. im sure more could be slabbed on there if inside though. very true about women, theyre a tough nut to crack to say the least. have a good one buddy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2011)

I edited this post because its false ~  Hope you all dont mind the dbl post but I needed to. 


whodatnation said:


> I would go with a sterile medium next time then... as far as I know synthetics and organics dont mix at all, one or the other... I may be missing something tho.
> 
> 
> Sinkbud if you are up for it ~ this guy know his sh!t....
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

Zaterdag s'morgen pornorama yesh....

Anyone need a new Liver?


or some dreamy Engineer



or some Exo Cheesh, UK clone only shtrain yesh, only the beshtest, come in side enjoy the show youngesh.
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1632531-img-2944/
fukkin mites yesh!! shey shure love shem cheeshes.

Fuk, that Dutch thing is doing my head in now. Hitting these fucking mites 2 fold on the spray front, both Buyer and Ecostyle varieties. The fukkers are all over my Pumpkins and making a move on my peas as well god dam it the fukkers are taking over. Well not quite but it's a pain in the erse.

Anyway, peace my nugs,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2011)

A good Saturday to the 600!
Just drooling over all the bud shots & greasy jernts: outstanding stuff!
My little contribution for the night/morning/day:

44 days of 12/12 for the more developed plants (four MTF, and three Northern Berry),
14-ish days of 12/12 on four topped MTF plants.
7 days of 12/12 on four MTF plants (not topped).

*The garden*





----------

*MTF*











----------

*Northern Berry*




































----------
*And out with the old, and in with the new: goodbye Sony MDR-V250, hello Audio Technica ATH-M50s (and I am freakin' happy)*






----------

*My new mini mixer (Behringer "Xenyx 502")*











Peace!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice stuff Doob. I have some nice Bose headphones, a bit priceski but great for travelling, and also blocking out the noise of unwanted babies crying on planes (quietcomfort15).

Have a great day mate, I take it you are up real early, or just not bothering sleeping, hehe.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Zaterdag s'morgen pornorama yesh....
> 
> Anyone need a new Liver?
> 
> ...


I thought this deserved a bump

 
cof


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2011)

fuckin right it deserves a bump


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2011)

cant get over it yet,,....


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

Shame you cant smell it, the smelliest weed. Sweet skunky fuely sour funk. Serious odour control essential.


----------



## corvetteguy (Jun 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to littlegrower2004 again. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half Baked - Snoop Dog


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBB4wNjA1uc
Morning music


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice stuff Doob. I have some nice Bose headphones, a bit priceski but great for travelling, and also blocking out the noise of unwanted babies crying on planes (quietcomfort15).
> 
> Have a great day mate, I take it you are up real early, or just not bothering sleeping, hehe.


Yeah, kind of staying up late while field testing my new cans.
Going to watch some "Full Metal Jacket" on the computer and smoke a couple of bowls, then get some sleep.

Oh, and finishing up a big bowl of chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning peeps, glad to see you back well Cinders, DPQ looks lovely mate.
> 
> Peace to all, happy weekends all round.
> 
> DST


Cheer's chavie, good to be home and able to medicate myself. Na' chance puffing any DOG, or Cheese on the fly at Hosp. Loving the E.D bro and the Exodus shot's tell all you need to know!
All looking sweet mate 

cindy


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to littlegrower2004 again. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The late Lloyd Bridges from "Airplane"


cof


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> It might look a lil like this maybe?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336456-10-blueberry-kush-just-started.html


I kinda want to tell ya to kiss me ass......in a kindly manner of course.I want more space really bad.

Nice run,them girls swelled up good for ya.


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2011)

good morning everyone.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard stories of waking up high the next day from edibles....lol


Dad in laws peanut BUDDA cookies do this to me if not eaten by around7-8 pm.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Dad in laws peanut BUDDA cookies do this to me if not eaten by around7-8 pm.


 I need a new day to be fresh and get my workout in at least b4 I get stoned...lol


I guess I am gonna drag out a light or 2 for my shed.......rain rain go away!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2011)

corvetteguy said:


> Half Baked - Snoop Dog


 Rep to you sir! 


curious old fart said:


> The late Lloyd Bridges from "Airplane"
> 
> 
> cof


sorry cof, no prize rep for you! +rep anyways 
My question is ~ who here doesn't own a TV? I dont! Well I Own one but left it back home a year ago by accident, that big bi#$h got left in the dust... I love not having one.


Heres the snoop daog scene  its a knee slapper for sure 

[video=youtube;QiXx38VAMUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiXx38VAMUA[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

I own a tv but hate it with a passion and what it stands for. Only good for the news and playstation lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> I own a tv but hate it with a passion and what it stands for. Only good for the news and playstation lol


Don't forget sports.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> I own a tv but hate it with a passion and what it stands for. Only good for the news and playstation lol


 What the hell is the news good for lol not much in my book,,, unless its bbc  but ya know.


curious old fart said:


> Don't forget sports.
> 
> 
> cof


I go to bars during football season, come back NFL I need to get drunk with you!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 4, 2011)

June 15th my Sat services go bye bye. Gonna hook up an antennae and what I get is what I get. Probably wont use that much anyway because it's available online anyway. Mostly useless, mindless crap anyway. My TV is more a monitor, and has been for a long time. I'm looking forward to the extra 100 bucks a month in my pocket too. Good riddance. I will miss my Bill Maher though. Can't watch that online because it's, of course, it's blocked from the rest of the world. Free and open internet my ass.

mrwest, I found this. It is current and I think local to you, and wonder if you know of, or are interested. http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27325


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2011)

A reader wrote into the local paper and stated
"Two of the worst plagues being inflicted on our society are television and air conditioning.
Television is making us morons and air conditioning is making us fat."

but I need the a/c to keep my plants from burning up. It got to 97 in the bloom room with an a/c yesterday. I'm buying a bigger one today.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2011)

Close westie... tvs are only good for ps3 and Sports. Television programming is the devil. So is foosball... foosball is the devil. Ha... we are loving the movie quotes lately.

Talking about edibles leaving you stoned in the morning... I have a horrible similar type experience going on right now. I smoked some brick ass schwag weed last night. I am not sure if I was ever stoned at all... but im still caughing this morning. Its like a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I am officially back in the 600 club. I put a 600 hps in my shed under the panda film....lol

A 600 doesnt really do it, but unless I add a 400 that will have to do till the sun re-joins us.....


----------



## duchieman (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice standup lecture type video of Soma, talking about, among others, supercropping, nanners and making fem seed. 

[video=youtube;fLvg-HNHWRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLvg-HNHWRg&feature=player_embedded&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fhightimes.com%2Fvideo%2Fhager%2F 6124&has_verified=1&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fverify_age%3Fn ext_url%3Dhttp%253A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%2 53Fv%253DfLvg-HNHWRg%2526feature%253Dplayer_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

keep it simple basically....


----------



## duchieman (Jun 4, 2011)

And don't stress.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2011)

Pr0n!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Red Kush is dried and curing now, early smoke tests are good, she smells like a bottle of pinesol with a slight sour fuely undertone, when you smoke her, that sour taste stays in the back of your throat, in a good way


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

mmmmmmm ^^^^ both whodat and BC

fuck spreading rep!!! i want to rep everyone but i need to spread some still!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

How long should it take to dry in my tent with fan some small early branches? Been 12 days and still not dry.
Temp like 65-75* depending on time, and about 40-50% rh I think


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey, hey, hey and a happy Saturday to the 600 

Just filling in a little space with some pics from last night:

MTF






----------

MTF






----------

MTF






----------

Northern Berry






----------

Peace!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to littlegrower2004 again. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 half baked snoop dog

wow if only i was a day earlier.......


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> half baked snoop dog
> 
> wow if only i was a day earlier.......



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hotsause again. haha


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hotsause again. haha


 I got him for ya!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

Turns out my dehumidifier only is a 30 pint unit and not 50 like I thought.
On a rainy day in a non-sealed 10x10 shed on max it keeps the humidity at 49%. Current temp in there is 73*F

And I was saying it would be 10%, lol boy was I way off!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

The houe units seem to crank out enough heat to keep the min rh at around that....well in a small spae they certainly do, better for cold tempratures.

Just a quick visit before bed. Good night 600. Feed time at the zoo in 6 hours.

Laters, DST


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 4, 2011)

so i have ben taking ur guys recomendation and watering with just water ,,,,, was talking with a guy at he hydro store he says he waters the last two weeks with just mollasses should i do this does it sound right


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> so i have ben taking ur guys recomendation and watering with just water ,,,,, was talking with a guy at he hydro store he says he waters the last two weeks with just mollasses should i do this does it sound right


I would not add anything to your system...you're already dealing with an overload.

 
cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think the rain and high humidity did my girls in.
They have almost no smell today, and when I squeeze them they feel squishy, def more than they did last week.
I hope it isnt a total loss!! 
I shoulda pulled out the dehumidifier out way sooner!!


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I would not add anything to your system...you're already dealing with an overload.
> 
> 
> cof


thats what i thought but he said it would be fine because its a diffrent make up not like tigerbloom or anything and it would help fatten my buds up 
i havnt done this and will keep watering straight water 
and he was not the hydro owner just a random dude i c there alot we talk about our grows


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

BUMP for Doob, BC, and whodat!!

Hey, hey, hey and a happy Saturday to the 600






Just filling in a little space with some pics from last night:

MTF






----------

MTF






----------

MTF






----------

Northern Berry






----------

Peace!






Red Kush is dried and curing now, early smoke tests are good, she smells like a bottle of pinesol with a slight sour fuely undertone, when you smoke her, that sour taste stays in the back of your throat, in a good way






















*




*

Pr0n!



​


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't use molasses this round. 

Bassman, im pulling for you bro. Im doing a no rain dance as I type... its kinda hard to do both, lol.

D your story had me and the whole fam just rolling. Me and pops in law think you played things perfectly... getting the afternoon by yourself in a pub with some DOG. Props my friend. And I can't get over imagining your sweet lady cursing like a sailor.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am just gonna think positive Jig and hope your well wishes my love and the dehumidifier do the trick. 

Lilgrower those look great!!

Good Night 600


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2011)

Hang on... I thought those were all westies pics. Nice pics bru. 

Happy Sunday crew. May the sun shine on us all! Or at least the outdoor plants.

Hey BC im sure you've already said but where's that red kush from? You grown or smoked it before?


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like the sun has fekked off today over here. I spent last night de-seeding my Deep Blue pollenated Mum. Got a whole gang of bird feed from it, lol. Lots of deformed seed though and I am wondering why, was this due to the pollen, the genetics of the plant, male or female....mmmmn Scratching head (hoping I don't have nits, hehe)

I agree Jig, it was th eonly reason I could smile about it. All the lads at the Grey Area thought it sounded like a great afternoon.

Have a great Sunday.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2011)

Going to be 80f here in Oregon where I'm at tomorrow, no clouds, 20%rh, and dropping down to 54f at night (my 12-hour photoperiod).
But with all my fans & direct-to-the-outside ducting, it still up to almost 90f at the canopy top, but the night air is cooling steadily now.
I was loving the cool days & nights, and will use my mojo to send some yellow rays down the west coast if you'll give me back some of my clouds & chill to help even us out.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Interesting avatar Doob, whats the story?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2011)

Just been gettin' my geek on while grooving to the soothing strains of Nerdcore rapper MC Frontalot.

[video=youtube;gvwC56bdB7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvwC56bdB7c[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hang on... I thought those were all westies pics. Nice pics bru.
> 
> Happy Sunday crew. /QUOTE]
> I aint got nothing to show u guys at min as my ops partially disabled like me lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw some nice Casey on your thread ya porky pie teller.

Lovely Deep Blue joint for 420!!!!


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 5, 2011)

Chopped a bit early.....but when ya out your out.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

Soil Test day 9 of bloom

from left to right
fox farm....jungle growth pro.... miracle grow potting soil



Plants are 13" fox farm...14" jungle grow...15" miracle grow
I took pics in two different lights to show how much the miracle grow had yellowed since going into bloom. It is so bad that I gave her some cal/mg and am going to add some lime shortly.


cof


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Soil Test day 9 of bloom
> 
> from left to tight
> fox farm....jungle growth pro.... miracle grow potting soil
> ...


COF, are those all the same clones? Interesting test you got going, are you giving them nutes or you are seeing what they can do without nutes? Whats the strain?

Peace

BKB


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

These were three equal uberkush clones that were planted into their mediums as soon as they rooted and are being watered only. With a good medium, less is more.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2011)

i still like me some ffof,and i see she is keeping that plant nice-n-full.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> i still like me some ffof,and i see she is keeping that plant nice-n-full.


It's doing a good job. I had already planted them when I saw your post about adding 40% perlite and I see your point, for in veg she was sluggish, but has pick-up since going into bloom.
I would still amend with bio-tone, worm casings and lime. which will be the next soil test...I have several dogs and extrema clones to play with.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> It's doing a good job. I had already planted them when I saw your post about adding 40% perlite and I see your point, for in veg she was sluggish, but has pick-up since going into bloom.
> I would still amend with bio-tone, worm casings and lime. which will be the next soil test...I have several dogs and extrema clones to play with.
> 
> 
> cof


yea that lime will help alot,i to use the worm casting with it,when i was useing ffof,i was also useing cricket poo! link>>>http://cricketpoo.com/
that bio-tone sounds good.

i ran in to that yellowing when useing mg soil,it was not releaseing the N as fast as i wanted it to,so yea that Ca/Mg helps to.


----------



## TWS (Jun 5, 2011)

Good mornig all. Freshly packed bowl of some Woody Herelson gonna get lit up here. "wake and Bake" 

Hey got a quick question. Reaserched this forum and another,kinda got the ansewer (don't do it)but just wanted to check. I've done this before with no problems and culled out the males. The boy brought home some seeds from the collective and they told him they are feminized, the other day in there he was told some of the seeds from other patients had some males. Question is to myself. Fem or not ? I know even in Femmed seeds you can get a male but I'm thinking these might not be femmed seeds

Question to you guys is about pre sexing seedlings.
Years ago on my first grows and it wasn't many we use to pre sex the crop(seedlings) when they were 10" or so by putting them in the dark for a week and putting them back on 18/6 and they would show sex in a couple of days after that if they didn't all ready show sex coming out of the dark. I just can't remember if it was a week of darkness. The only info I could get was 36hrs to help jump start going to 12/12.
I know the reprecautions of doing this is loseing some time and a slim chance of morphing but it is a chance I would take . I read about taking cuttings off to sex but it seems like that would take at least as much time or more and you would still be occuring growth on the plants you are trying to sex and taking up space and time. Besides my clonning skills are not to great at this point in time.

So is a week of darkness too long or wood it be more like 36-72hrs of darkness and back to 18/6.

A over view:

On a over view everything seems to be in slow motion. Our clones( from a collective) went outside to early coupled with cool weather are just know revegged(they lightly preflowered). They are like 4 months old and not very big.(2-3ft). I have one outside that has been a 2" pre flowered bud that has been that big for 4 months. She might have to go so there is new vigor around and so we stay within plant limits at flowering. We will have a couple of extras from the GR to put outside I hope.


Inside the closet ! 

Our 3 oldest clones are finally taking good root. The 4 seedlings are kicking ass ! and are right behind the oldest clones in height. Our 4 newest clones rooted in the glass of water technique are 3 weeks old and look to be rooting but really look like dog piss ! The recovery time takes us awhile.

I turned on the big light and man it got hot quick! was all ready at 78*-80* and jumped right to below 90*. Needless to say we have some new toys on the way via Fed Ex. A vented hood and 6" scrubber. some type of cooling will be next. Running on the 250 watt setting right now.


Man it just feels like everthing is taking a long time to get in full swing here. 

You guys have a great Sunday ! The Woody Herelsen made all this typing extra hard to type.  I'm off to the Home Depot for some perlite and to snoop around for whatever.

I've been reading the piss out of the RIU forums and want to thank everbody for all the vast knowledge.  One thing I must say is there is some pretty up tight guys around in some threads. Remember ! If no one ask questions and you don't get ansewers you wouldn't have a forum. And " mean people suck". Some growers are more up tight then the dudes in the dirtbike forums who someone posted pics and GPS numbers to their super secret single track. And that's pretty bad.

 TWS

Ha ! just noticed my heading. I am no longer a Stranger.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

The seeds sound like regular seeds,and if so then that raises questions about the heritage-they mislead you about being fem'ed.

Most plants will show pre-flowers around 30 days of veg. Stessing plants is never good for them.

Work on your cloning. There are tips in this thread.


cof


----------



## TWS (Jun 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The seeds sound like regular seeds,and if so then that raises questions about the heritage-they mislead you about being fem'ed.
> 
> Most plants will show pre-flowers around 30 days of veg. Stessing plants is never good for them.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I think we just need to use a humidity dome and heat pad. Maybe a different clonning solution. We'll figure it out.

Your grow looks great BTW.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

TWS said:


> Thanks. I think we just need to use a humidity dome and heat pad. Maybe a different clonning solution. We'll figure it out.
> 
> Your grow looks great BTW.


Thanks.

Both of your suggestions are good-keep them wet (roots and atmosphere-I spray the dome) and warm. I have one next to a 400w transformer and have noticed the roots grow to the transformer side. Keep working on it and make note of what works for you...you'll be giving suggestions in no time.

 
cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2011)

My bit for the 600w lol,.....Blue Cheese day 28 of flower


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

TWS: The supposed males that people had, often with a herm plant a pre femal flower will show and a male flower will also show. This can be the risk when self pollenating a plant, sometimes people think, oh, I got a male, but chances are if that peson continued growing it would be a female but with the odd male part. If they are saying they got a pure male then your seeds are indeed more likely to be regular.

Nice experiment cof, sure does show out the commercial rubbish that is sold.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey 600! everything is looking topnotch! thanks for the bump LG 
PUKKAAAAAAA! what are you feeding your ladies? looking very happy as usual 

Im busy as a bee and now running out to hang with some fam.... they know I grow and lol last night one of them asked me if I have something to measure moisture  I just chuckled and said "yeah I believe so" 

Well my gardens looking nice just no time to update.
I'll be back soon enough brothas!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

Pukka

Good looking buds. Should be monsters when finished.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Have fun whodat!!!! Don't make anyone in the family whitey out now!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2011)

No rain so far today!!! 

It is foretasted t-storms 2day and 2mor. I just hope they are wrong

I dont understand RH?!?
60*f and 50% is in the "ok" range
86*f (current in shed) and 34% is called high....

I took down (hopefully perm.) the 600 in the shed as not to block the SUN


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600! everything is looking topnotch! thanks for the bump LG
> PUKKAAAAAAA! what are you feeding your ladies? looking very happy as usual
> 
> Im busy as a bee and now running out to hang with some fam.... they know I grow and lol last night one of them asked me if I have something to measure moisture  I just chuckled and said "yeah I believe so"
> ...


Cheers whodat, im in canna coco and feedin them, A&B, Rhiztonic, Cannazym, PK13/14, Overdrive and topmax also a little cal-mag.............have a good 1 mate with the family!!!!



curious old fart said:


> Pukka
> 
> Good looking buds. Should be monsters when finished.
> 
> ...


Thanks cof, im hopin so mate!!


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 5, 2011)

ok guys have u ever grown lambs bread i got a sack of it from this old hippie and it is some bobm as smoke guys
he is hesatint to get rid of a clone cause i guess this strain is becoming harder and harder to find have any of u guys seen clones or seeds of lambs bread going around
once again this is some killer smoke nice dense nugs kinda has that back of the throat slight diesel taste with a long lasting indica high but its sativa kinda a trip but nice well rounded smoke little bowl burns for days and taste as good as the first hit did all the way to the last hit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2011)

fur love from MC Frontalot:

[video=youtube;TpQVvF1TAqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpQVvF1TAqI[/video]

one more 

[video=youtube;OWeXVS5lLBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWeXVS5lLBo&NR=1[/video]

it's addictive...

[video=youtube;tHH3O8OxaMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHH3O8OxaMw[/video]

[video=youtube;74PgEHUh-5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74PgEHUh-5Q[/video]

[video=youtube;YcxylT1CBfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcxylT1CBfU[/video]

[video=youtube;2Q6gOm39V-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q6gOm39V-s&NR=1[/video]


And, yes: I spent years under the thrall of Dungeons & Dragons, and I am a nerd:

[video=youtube;4RL9afO27Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RL9afO27Kg[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah well Doob, at least you can admit it!!! Good on you, I like to call myself a nerd as well, a nerd of weed.


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

i aint got the iq to be a nerd lol but i do wear glasses and sit down to pee lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2011)

You have the glorious IQ to be a weed nerd, Mr. West 
Also, in case any out there are interested in MC Frontalot, he has many of his songs available free to dowload (MP3, OggVorbis, and sometimes even an @pple *spits the venom out* format, and even some vids, too. 

*http://www.frontalot.com*

mp3's:
*http://frontalot.com/index.php/?page=mp3*

vids:
*http://frontalot.com/index.php/?page=video*
(_vids are in .mov, so you need quicktime *gags* or, better yet, get a .mov-to-.wmv converter free right here_: *http://www.winxdvd.com/mov-to-wmv/*.
I kid the @pple computers! It's all good, so long as it does the job. But I want nothing to do with it on my system. 

Just getting the word out about some cool rap/hip hop for those who aren't into slappin' their bitches & ho's all the time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

Jefferson Starship is doing a live concert on DISHTV ch 362. It stirs a lot of old memories.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 5, 2011)

you actually jam that shit ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Jefferson Starship is doing a live concert on DISHTV ch 362. It stirs a lot of old memories.
> 
> 
> cof


One of the sounds I've created on my bass fx processor I named "The Matador" and made it specifically for "White Rabbit". It's basically just a clean bass sound with the right amount of reverb. But sounds so sweet when playing along to that song. 

and to dababydroman:
And yeah, I rock the shit out that shit. 
Actually the bass player has a decent pocket in his soul to hold a respectable amount of funkosity for such a nerdy white guy.

I let my freak flag fly high & proud on a HUGE variety of shit.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 5, 2011)

Heres my Girls on day 32 I didnt feel like pulling the Sour Cream out of the tent so no pics of her today but heres Pineapple Express and Nirvana White Widow










WW


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

From '69 to '72 uncle sam had the infinite wisdom to station me at Homestead AFB, which happened to be 35 miles south of Miami, Florida. This was rock in it's heyday and Miami was one of its' hotspots. I was at a Miami Beach hotel in '71 to catch Canned Heat and Hot Tuna who were set up on one long stage with each having half of the stage for their equipment. Hot Tuna opened for a one hour set followed by Canned Heat who remarked that "an airplane" might fly over later, which went over my head at the time because we were in a flight area. Around 1:00 Jefferson Airplane came in to join the fun having just finished a concert. It was the best jam session I have ever had the pleasure to enjoy and it went on until the sun arose over the Atlantic around 6:00, for they were all Frisco rockers who like to party.
Tonight's concert allowed me re-live some fond memories.


cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 5, 2011)

looking real niuce sauce!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a view of my little garden 
Hope every one's Monday goes well for them.






----------

Northern Berry:






----------

MTF:






----------

Peace!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 6, 2011)

what does mtf stand for by any chance?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2011)

Matanuska Thunder Fuck


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 6, 2011)

sounds pretty fucking crazy


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Matanuska Thunder Fuck


 Is that a good strain? I am gonna look it up.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 6, 2011)

dude, look at it for yourself, looks like some dank straight out of the jungle.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is that a good strain? I am gonna look it up.


Hi bassman 
It's a pretty good one.
There are a lot of variations of it in the seed market (Alaskan Tundra, Matanuska Thunder, Alaskan Thunder, etc.).
Mine is from some of the original genes that made it out of Alaska in 1978, and is a really good smoke.
A little sativa dominant, so it can flower for quite a while if let be, but the quality of smoke is no different at 60-ish days as it is at 80-ish days (just bigger buds, is all).
Before I run out of seeds I'm going to try some colloidial silver to get pollen and make some seeds (feminized, and will use the pollen to spluff a different female, too).
Since I grow mine from seeds I get a wide variety of pheno each time I sprout some. But always a hard hitting high. 
It would LOVE growing up under the sunny skies of californ-eye-ay. If the colloidial works ( will be a few grows from now: end of the year?) I'd be willing to spread the love a little, if I can figure out how to use the fairy dust in a safe manner. 

And dababydroman:
I hope I didn't come off like a douche about rocking that shit, etc.
I do dig nerdcore (2nd generation Computer Technician, and a bass player for 30 years after 10 years of classical training in "regular" intruments), but I know it's goofy to 99.99% of the population.
Some of it's not so goofy if it's given a chance, too  
It makes me smile & laugh, and I do think MC Frontalot's bass player lays out some fat tones that blend perfectly with the drums & keyboards.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 6, 2011)

haha didnt take you as a douche at all.. just thought you were pretty odd. and reading back, this was actually pretty funny. probably bc you said funkosity.

"Actually the bass player has a decent pocket in his soul to hold a respectable amount of funkosity for such a nerdy white guy."


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Brother Doob sure does have a way with words, lol. The MTF does look like some freaky dank out of the darkest jungles of Peru!...oh no, that's Paddington Bear, lol.

Hotsause, looks like you could hold back a little on the nutres with those girls. But looking good all the same.

Well thank god the 1st Monday of the Month Nuclear Warning siren went off earlier, and hey, I am still hear so no nuclear wars this month. Always makes me laugh, Amsterdam and The Netherlands having their Nuclear Warning Siren tested every month on a Monday. Probably the best time to attack the NEtherlands, everyone would just think it was a test!!!

Have a good week whatever you are doing.

Peace, DST


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 6, 2011)

Dst heres afew shots of those Dpq's & Lemon skunk .. These have been on the window sill for a few weeks .. 

I've noticed some bugs on the plants that were on the window sill so theyre getting sprayed with vitality+ now im not to sure about putting these in with the others i might just get the small tent after all, i have enough spares about i might even chuck my cooltube back up. Im going to see how they are in a few days before i do anything. 


Im hoping skunk#1 is a male.. They'll be getting repoted as soon as these bugs clear up.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us posted Dr. Everything in my house has had bugs this year!!! I think I found the source which was actually outside my front door. I had potted one of those bambo sticks you can buy and it grew right up the side of the wall which is directly next to my grow cab. Well it looked a right state so when we chopped it down it was covered in bugs. My wife had spider mites crawling up her arm ffs. Hopefully this will start to reduce around the house, if not then further investigation will be needed.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 6, 2011)

bassman a buddy grew matanuska last year did real well outdoor he did 6 plants and gott little under 10 lbs great smoke to


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, and MC Frontalot is sometimes weed-related:

"*Mountain Kind*"
[video=youtube;phkupMWldE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phkupMWldE8[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

when i get round to it I'll def listen to more of mr Frontalot, pretty good imo, thanks for sharing brother doob.


DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, and MC Frontalot is sometimes weed-related:
> 
> "*Mountain Kind*"
> [video=youtube;phkupMWldE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phkupMWldE8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2011)

Made a "little"" red kush ISO oil last night, turned out pretty nice  Wake n bake on some right now, and I feel good!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2011)

Mornin' in here DST bro . . . seems a little quiet still. Must be early?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning 600 peeps!!

Well the rain only came last night after I pulled the top over the shed.
It hasnt rained yet today either. I have my fingers and toes crossed as I type this.

I have only grown clones so far. I am trying some mystery purple bag seeds this grow though. I just wanna keep growing different strains and then I will find a few I like. People around here keep talking about cotton candy. I cant find any clones and seeds are just too expensive for my taste and current budget.

I am going to get some new clones though and start vegging, and throw em outside as soon as the other outdoor/indoor girls free up the shed. This way I get 2 outdoor grows in one season.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Mornin, Evening Bobo, all good mate, still cheifing the cheese? Well it's evening time here, I guess the 600 has the Monday blues. Raining here today as well. Just finished up my training and having a J DOG for afters.



Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' in here DST bro . . . seems a little quiet still. Must be early?





bassman999 said:


> Good morning 600 peeps!!
> 
> Well the rain only came last night after I pulled the top over the shed.
> It hasnt rained yet today either. I have my fingers and toes crossed as I type this.
> ...


Hey Bassman, give the fairy a shout and I am sure she'll donate some seeds to a 600 brother. Send me a PM and I'll speak to her 

Peace 6k Watters!!

DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, raining here today, too. Weird weather this year... usually never like this.

Yes, the cheddar is running strong still over here. Prolly 'bout ready to throw a little tent update in the 600 pretty soon. Have another run going right now that I'm doing some new stuff with in terms of pruning and the whatnot. Only about 2 weeks in, so next week will be the big prune week, but have gone ahead and lollipopped one up a bit and it's lookin' good so far. . . 

enjoy that dog, dawg  I'm back to work.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Aye, I read about your new techniques on Don's thread, hehe, "blame the dog" I heard it was called, lol.

The DOG is lovely thanks, just what my sore muscles need.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

Speaking of sore muscles....I have a patch on my back right side around the scapula that is numb. I mean it feels like my mouth after the dentist. I dont get it. Kinda burns at the same time.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you started working out again recently? I think I remember you saying you had to get back to the gym? I ain't the best at telling you whats wrong with human I am afraid..better with green things.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Have you started working out again recently? I think I remember you saying you had to get back to the gym? I ain't the best at telling you whats wrong with human I am afraid..better with green things.


 yeah I bought a bunch of equipment for the home. I got tired of the gyms and their b.s.
I am trying to get big again...who knows with all my injuries how far I will get though.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 6, 2011)

well little update for cof 
plants are not getting any worse so thats a good sign couple more weeks and it chop down chopin my little trash plant in a week, i think its trainwreck crossed with hash plant it was only a 7 week strain thric's are getting cloudy milky looking whatever u wnt to call it


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 6, 2011)

ok here is a off the wall idea i herd while talking to a guy at the hydro store this morning about flushing ,,he wants to try to pull a plant out of the pot get as much as the dirt off the roots as possibble and put it in a bucket of water with a air stone and c if it can flush the plant, i didnt comment cause i dnt no if it would or wouldnt work,,, wouldnt this just stress the plant and it kill it getting all the dirt off the roots he didnt say how maybe a hose i dnt no wierd


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok here is a off the wall idea i herd while talking to a guy at the hydro store this morning about flushing ,,he wants to try to pull a plant out of the pot get as much as the dirt off the roots as possibble and put it in a bucket of water with a air stone and c if it can flush the plant, i didnt comment cause i dnt no if it would or wouldnt work,,, wouldnt this just stress the plant and it kill it getting all the dirt off the roots he didnt say how maybe a hose i dnt no wierd


If I may make a suggestion? Quit hanging out at the hydro store. There's more bs there than the noob thread.

 
cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2011)

thats some good info cof.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> If I may make a suggestion? Quit hanging out at the hydro store. There's more bs there than the noob thread.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree, there are quite a few ppl here on this thread that I would trust more than anyone the at the local grow shop for advice. I get some crazy off the wall conflicting advice there as well, and learned my lesson.
Just my .02


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

I read a whole thread back when I first joined about a grower who chopped her plants and then suspended them in bubbling water to cure. This way she said she basically fed right up until the end and then flushed. In theory it is fine (and also good for hydro plants maybe), you put cut flowers into water all the time and they survive for days. If you want to get really freaky cut a plant and put it into water with food colouring, get weird coloured buds, lol. Anyway, I digress as usual, I feel that this is all well and good, and yes, you could shake the dirt off and put that in a bucket, but WHY THE FUK bother. Just feed your plants up until the last week, couple of water feeds to flush em a bit, and then dry and cure properly. Or you could do a little dance in front of your plant, then stand on your head inducing extreme pressure to your eyes and possible migranes, then get back up and dance a bit more, then pull you plant out of the ground and swing it round your head like you just don't care...okay, just leave you plant to do it's thing, it'll be right.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> If I may make a suggestion? Quit hanging out at the hydro store. There's more bs there than the noob thread.
> 
> 
> cof


 well was just killing time wating for some one to open there used shop right across the road and was just bullshitin talkin about my grow,,, while wating for service any way i take the advice form u guys on this thread with confidence i dnt usually ask the hydro shop for advice to much


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I agree, there are quite a few ppl here on this thread that I would trust more than anyone the at the local grow shop for advice. I get some crazy off the wall conflicting advice there as well, and learned my lesson.
> Just my .02


 was just some dude talkin out the side of his neck in no way would i try this if i wanted to do something with a plant and water i would just get a hydro set up lol hows the weather over ur garden got light mist and heavy rain here


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

i hate it when someone in a hydro shop asks me what I am buying the thing I am buying it for, you just know they are going to pump you some bullshizz nutrient or some sort of advise about how you should be buying xyz. I quite like the one close to me as they are Dutchies and just sit and smoke fags, lol. Even when i went into the grow shop in glasgow back in the grey (Glasgrow it was called) the guy tried to sell me some alternative nute solution claiming that the A and B nutes I wanted where not even on the market anymore.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> was just some dude talkin out the side of his neck in no way would i try this if i wanted to do something with a plant and water i would just get a hydro set up lol hows the weather over ur garden got light mist and heavy rain here


 Iwould hate to see you kill yer plant after drowning it...lol
I have been watching the humidity and temp...clouds etc... no rain yet. Still hoping for the best.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

* I was interested to figure out what rh was and difference between regualr humidity: here is what I found:

Relative humidity expresses how much of the energy available for evaporation has been used to "free" liquid water molecules from hteir neighbors. A relative humidity of 50% means half the available energy has been used to evaporate water from the ground, streams, lakes anywhere else it is and 50% is still available to do more evaporation. 
Relative to What?

On a sticky summer morning the temperature may be 75°F and the relative humidity 90%, a very sticky morning indeed. 

As the temperature rises during the day the amount of available energy increases. If by early afternoon the amount of available energy doubles (and it does in summer very often) Without changing the number of water vapor molelcules in the air the relative humidity drops to 45% BECAUSE THERE IS TWICE THE AMOUNT OF ENERGY AVAILABLE - REMEMBER RELATIVE HUMIDITY IS WHAT PERCENT OF AVAILABLE ENERGY HAS BEEN USED AND BECAUSE IT DOUBLED DURING THE DAY THE PERCENT USED IS HALF THE ORIGINAL! RELATIVE HUMIDITY IS RELATIVE TO WHAT .... RELATIVE TO THE AMOUNT OF ENERGY AVAILABLE TO DO THE WORK OF EVAPORATION.  Because the amount of energy increased as the sun warmed the atmosphere the percentage of the energy available that was used decreased, i.e. the relative humidity, all the while there was no change in the amount of vapor in the air. 
So when you hear someone say its feels worse than 52% relative humidity today, they do not understand the concept of RELATIVE HUMIDITY because 92°F and 52% is a very humid afternoon. Because the concept is confusing (even many TV meteorologists do not understand it) a better measuer is the dew point temperature. 



*


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I read a whole thread back when I first joined about a grower who chopped her plants and then suspended them in bubbling water to cure. This way she said she basically fed right up until the end and then flushed. In theory it is fine (and also good for hydro plants maybe), you put cut flowers into water all the time and they survive for days. If you want to get really freaky cut a plant and put it into water with food colouring, get weird coloured buds, lol. Anyway, I digress as usual, I feel that this is all well and good, and yes, you could shake the dirt off and put that in a bucket, but WHY THE FUK bother. Just feed your plants up until the last week, couple of water feeds to flush em a bit, and then dry and cure properly. Or you could do a little dance in front of your plant, then stand on your head inducing extreme pressure to your eyes and possible migranes, then get back up and dance a bit more, then pull you plant out of the ground and swing it round your head like you just don't care...okay, just leave you plant to do it's thing, it'll be right.


 Do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around...
Thats what its all about. lol Thats what I thought about when I read the last sentence hahaha


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2011)

dog pics at 25 days 12/12

^^#1






^^#2


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> dog pics at 25 days 12/12
> View attachment 1636213
> ^^View attachment 1636214#1
> 
> ...


looking good!!
You have your hps light outside the tent, then put em inside for lights out?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hydro stores are like mechanics. There are alot out there that leave a bad taste in your mouth. But then you find that diamond in the rough and you know you never have to go anywhere else ever again. It might take alot of time and money to find the good ones, but when you do it will end up saving you time and money. Ive got a really good relationship with my store, Ive voiced my opinions and knowledge and never fell on a deaf ear. They will do things for me that im sure most would never do, but i have been going to them for years. Ive had some really great debates there, and they have atleast 1 free class a month on any number of topics, the person giving the class is always a professional in the field....not one of the workers from the store.I learned about tissue culture propagation (sp?) at one of the classes, and got hands on training.....very cool way to keep a huge selection of strains going with little expense. The staff will give you info if you ask, but wont try to school you if you dont ask. I can go to AutoZone and buy brake pads without hearing about how upgraded calipers or rotors would really improve my ride, but if they wanted to explain it to me I wouldnt mind. You just need to have the sense to seperate the hypothetical from the factual.

But if you havent found your diamond in the rough have no fear. The 6 hundo is here. The knowledge contained in this thread is all you need. Thanks to all the heavy hitters on hear that share their experience and knowledge. DST especially for keeping the wind in these sails.


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> looking good!!
> You have your hps light outside the tent, then put em inside for lights out?


that what you see going on bassman,is another 600 watt light,these gals got bigger than i was expecting them to,i still got the two 600 vert in the tent


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gen- did you start a new thread or just dont post any more unless you show something in here?? havent seen an update at the laid back garden for some time. DOGs look good, the first one has some thick hairs.


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> Gen- did you start a new thread or just dont post any more unless you show something in here?? havent seen an update at the laid back garden for some time. DOGs look good, the first one has some thick hairs.


wassup lg2004,i did start a new thread,its jus a seed/strain review,but the laidback graden will be back in action soon,just trying to find the right clones.
and yes i was thinking the same thing about the thick hairs,hope big buds follow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2011)

My doctor says I smoke too much weed and have to cut back.
So I told him I'd smoke less, but more often.
*rimshot!*
*http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true*


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I read a whole thread back when I first joined about a grower who chopped her plants and then suspended them in bubbling water to cure. This way she said she basically fed right up until the end and then flushed. In theory it is fine (and also good for hydro plants maybe), you put cut flowers into water all the time and they survive for days. If you want to get really freaky cut a plant and put it into water with food colouring, get weird coloured buds, lol. Anyway, I digress as usual, I feel that this is all well and good, and yes, you could shake the dirt off and put that in a bucket, but WHY THE FUK bother. Just feed your plants up until the last week, couple of water feeds to flush em a bit, and then dry and cure properly. Or you could do a little dance in front of your plant, then stand on your head inducing extreme pressure to your eyes and possible migranes, then get back up and dance a bit more, then pull you plant out of the ground and swing it round your head like you just don't care...okay, just leave you plant to do it's thing, it'll be right.


 like i said it was just someone talking not me i have no urge to put my plants in a bucket of water
and that would be a trip putting food color in i rember in school we did that with white flowers and turned them color
MAYBE IF I DO SOME EXTREME DANCING IT WILL COME OUT EXTREMLY GOOD LOL


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey everyone - 

Thought I would check in. Been mad busy lately. Feel free to check out my journal for details and more pictures (even though my camera sucks).

First off - the recent harvest of my Ultra Sonja plant:
















Second - the 3 NYCDs I've got in my tent. Days 72 (the two in the back) and day 53 (the one in the front). Ladies in the back should be comin down any day now. I believe the one in the front is going to far surpass them in yield.











And last but not least - my pride and joy as of late. I've finally moved into a house with a basement and have been building my first grow ROOM (learned on numerous home built cabs, then the tent, now I've graduated to a room finally lol). Have 15 babies going in there. They are on day 26 of veg. Once everything in my tent finishes up that 600 watt and those fans etc will all be movin over to my room. Looking forward to getting that all squared away.











Have a good week everyone!


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 6, 2011)

hey cof
would a product like final flush or royal flush etc would it be a good idea or just stay straight water


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2011)

well back after nearly a month on the finest rhino.. ready to set up my new grow in the next week or 2 gona try sum super lemon haze and anyone know any other nice heavy strains that are lovely tasting i can try aswell.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Bake hard and watch:
*time lapse montage of a guitar effects pedal being built from scratch (_2-hours condensed into 2-minutes_)
[video=youtube;BmpXUaJvNm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmpXUaJvNm0[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Bassman, nice post on RH, interesting and requires further reading, I am glad the scientists don't understand it, makes me feel better.

Gen that DOG looks beautiful mate. Can't wait to hear what you think of the smoke.

And PeaceLuv and Paws, congratualtions on your graduation to room growing!!! Looking good in there.

I totally agree Strictly, it can take time but in the end you find what you do. It took me 6 years to find my perfect coffeeshop. I am still looking for the perfect grow shop. I tend not to shoot the shit too much about MJ growing outside of RIU.

And brother Doob, totally different but I use to work in a factory and we built ballasts and control systems for theatre lighting (you may have heard of the Rank Group). Anyway, it always amazes me how simple things are to put together when you know how, but what always made me think was the initial design of the boards and the controllers, just genius really!!! Thanks for the share I enjoyed that.

Have a good day peeps, feeding time at the zoo for me.

Laters, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> hey cof
> would a product like final flush or royal flush etc would it be a good idea or just stay straight water


Straight water (not gay) will be your best choice.

 
cof


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

I heard hetrosexual water is the bomb....although anyone can drink it! how diverse is that.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

Gender bender they call it too much estrogen in the water makes for funny fishes, funny peculiar not funny haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2011)

We don't want to stress the ladies.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

from the garden at just over 8 weeks

psycho





livers





new bho tube


----------



## matatan (Jun 7, 2011)

bang for your buck, with a 600w, what would be the best growing method to get the highest amount of yield?
...im thinking 4 plant scrog. doing any more i think will get to crowded, what ya think?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> If I may make a suggestion? Quit hanging out at the hydro store. There's more bs there than the noob thread.
> 
> 
> cof


Best advise I've heard in a long time. I have heard the craziets shit in there. I love it when I start talking about what I do and peeps just look at me like I don't know what im talking about. One dude said my setup wasn't possible.... ok?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Because the concept is confusing (even many TV meteorologists do not understand it)


Im with the meteorologists, haha.

EDIT: gen. Nice looking dog bro. 

Peaceloveandpaws... congrats on the upgrade. Looks awesome in there. 

Donny can't wait to see what you do with that tube. Is that the 1oz version? That's the one I got. First couple times I only stuffed 1/2 oz in... filled it up all the way... but then I tried to pack it a little tighter, got 3/4 oz in and it did better having it tighter like that. I wouldn't try stuffing an oz into it though.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are growing horizontally then the highest yield (taking into account time as well as a factor) is obtained from SOG method. For a 600 light that would mean around 20-30 plants to obtain the best results. If you are doing a 4 plant scrog you may yield the same but it will take you at least 30% longer imo.



matatan said:


> bang for your buck, with a 600w, what would be the best growing method to get the highest amount of yield?
> ...im thinking 4 plant scrog. doing any more i think will get to crowded, what ya think?





jigfresh said:


> Best advise I've heard in a long time. I have heard the craziets shit in there. I love it when I start talking about what I do and peeps just look at me like I don't know what im talking about. One dude said my setup wasn't possible.... ok?


That's brilliant Jig, so what did you say to the douche? or did you just giggle and walk of leaving him mysitifed. In fact he sounds so thick he probably still thinks it's not possible.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

matatan said:


> bang for your buck, with a 600w, what would be the best growing method to get the highest amount of yield?
> ...im thinking 4 plant scrog. doing any more i think will get to crowded, what ya think?


Most here will tell you that they love their 600, but the coverage is limited. How large is your space? 4 plant scrog eh? 600 would work great for scrog as long as your veg time was in line with your space and your light.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

DST said:


> That's brilliant Jig, so what did you say to the douche? or did you just giggle and walk of leaving him mysitifed. In fact he sounds so thick he probably still thinks it's not possible.


I agree aabout SOG being the best bang for the buck... its just faster.

People like that I tend not to waste my breathe on. In fact usually I start asking them questions seemingly quite interested in what they have to say. I like them to say enough so that anyone in ear shot hears how rediculous they are. I don't do it so much as retaliation... I just find it absolutely amazing/ baffling the way people can straightfacedly (new word?) Talk in public circles about things they have no idea about all the while making themselves out to be experts in the field. You can ask them ANYTHING and they will have an answer.

About the one guy... i just smiled. Gave me a good chuckle inside my head. I did give the guy the url to my youtube page... not sure what he ever thought. I try not to spend any time more than I need to in that place.

Different thread... but wanted to say in my opinion edibles were created for plane trips.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

"Most here".........that's an underestimation if ever I heard one, lol. We'll let it slide this time Shwagers.


Shwagbag said:


> Most here will tell you that they love their 600, but the coverage is limited. How large is your space? 4 plant scrog eh? 600 would work great for scrog as long as your veg time was in line with your space and your light.


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

took a trip to see my parents recently. I was away for 4 days. I only have 2 tents up at the moment, and because they were thrown up on a budget, they have to be left open slightly to combat heat and humidity. 

when I pulled up outside my house, i noticed that every window was dripping with condensation, it was over 100degrees inside but luckily the humidy meant that even with no water left in the coco they were still going strong. infact they are 2 weeks into flower and look more like 3.5 weeks, im very impressed with how they look, (photos tonight)

how badly is growth effected with temps close to 100? there doesnt seem to be any problems so far, exept a tiny bit of heat stress on the taller plants.

there is one thing pissing me off, because the temps and humidity in my house resemble panama I think a few mosquitos made their way in and bred in the wet tents, im being eaten alive at night. hopefully i can rid them with cooler temps and less humidity.

anyway im ranting, photos up later, im really exited about this grow, im counting my chickens early and think ill pull about 30 ounces from 11 plants. fingers crossed. I say this because another grower i know just pulled 13 ounces from s similar tent with smaller plants all uk cheese too. ive got an extra 2 weeks veg on him. again im talking to much, im off to practice my sniper skill son black ops. inabitch!


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

hell yea im up to 3 600's,one more and the fun really starts.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> took a trip to see my parents recently. I was away for 4 days. I only have 2 tents up at the moment, and because they were thrown up on a budget, they have to be left open slightly to combat heat and humidity.
> 
> when I pulled up outside my house, i noticed that every window was dripping with condensation, it was over 100degrees inside but luckily the humidy meant that even with no water left in the coco they were still going strong. infact they are 2 weeks into flower and look more like 3.5 weeks, im very impressed with how they look, (photos tonight)
> 
> ...


dont let me find you.............sticky to the face!!!!lol


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Best advise I've heard in a long time. I have heard the craziets shit in there. I love it when I start talking about what I do and peeps just look at me like I don't know what im talking about. One dude said my setup wasn't possible.... ok?


I agree, I dont bother talking to the guys in my hydro store anymore, he said that vertical growing is pointless and would never ever hand a bulb without a shade and that vertical growing does not compare to a 9 plant tent setup. and when i first purchased coco from him i asked how often he waters an average sized plant in coco, he pointed to an empty pot with wet coco in it and said,erm i watered that 3 months ago and its fine, so yeah weeks i bet. 

I dont talk to him anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> there is one thing pissing me off, because the temps and humidity in my house resemble panama I think a few mosquitos made their way in and bred in the wet tents, im being eaten alive at night. hopefully i can rid them with cooler temps and less humidity.


I would suggest making friends with a few spiders. Good luck on the yeild indecline.

Ill take a sticky to the face over a tomahawk from across the map.


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> dont let me find you.............sticky to the face!!!!lol


You wont find me, infact you will die before you even see me  

I think i allready asked (i smoke to much) but...xbox?


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I would suggest making friends with a few spiders. Good luck on the yeild indecline.
> 
> Ill take a sticky to the face over a tomahawk from across the map.



I hate that but its still awesome when someone throws a lucky tomahawk. Ive been trying to get tomahawk kill within the first couple of seconds of a game, I havnt yet, but I've been hit by one after 2 seconds on a few maps.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate mosquitoes, almost as much as I hate spider mites.....


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I would suggest making friends with a few spiders. Good luck on the yeild indecline.
> 
> Ill take a sticky to the face over a tomahawk from across the map.


 haha,i hate that too.
i still have not used my t-hawk yet.


indecline said:


> You wont find me, infact you will die before you even see me
> 
> I think i allready asked (i smoke to much) but...xbox?


haha...lol,yeppers x-box,about to get on soon,after i tend to my gals.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

omg, what a freaking douche of gigantic proportions.



indecline said:


> I agree, I dont bother talking to the guys in my hydro store anymore, he said that vertical growing is pointless and would never ever hand a bulb without a shade and that vertical growing does not compare to a 9 plant tent setup. and when i first purchased coco from him i asked how often he waters an average sized plant in coco, he pointed to an empty pot with wet coco in it and said,erm i watered that 3 months ago and its fine, so yeah weeks i bet.
> 
> I dont talk to him anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

The dog sure has you fired up today d. Must be the agressive dog pheno. I hate mosquitos too. Found a few in my house the first time we went in after getting keys. I've since welcomed the spiders to live free. Haven't seen a flying insect in my house since. And the cats keep the spiders from running the place. Nicd little ecosystem we got going on.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> I agree, I dont bother talking to the guys in my hydro store anymore, he said that vertical growing is pointless and would never ever hand a bulb without a shade and that vertical growing does not compare to a 9 plant tent setup. and when i first purchased coco from him i asked how often he waters an average sized plant in coco, he pointed to an empty pot with wet coco in it and said,erm i watered that 3 months ago and its fine, so yeah weeks i bet.
> 
> I dont talk to him anymore.


Thanks for the good laugh.....i'm actually cryin.It's not that damn funny but i guess only a grower could see the humor.AMAZING!


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2011)

spiders kick ass alright, it's a shame they share a name in common with the most hated thing on this planet for growers.

and as for hydro shop guys, do not take their advice, they are just the same as everybody else who grows, they know the only way to grow and any way that is not their way is wrong. wankers


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

Omg... riu glitch says I have 4,294,967,295 new likes received. Too funny. Hello d4l and ghb.


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> haha...lol,yeppers x-box,about to get on soon,after i tend to my gals.


whats your name ill add you when i get on in a sec.

and when you say ill be on SOON, once you have tended to your girls. I know that line, and its the line my girlfriends dreds, when i say im just going to tend to my plants ill only be a sec, I probably wont come out of the grow room for 2 hours.

Ill catch you on it soon ill be on in 15. my name is... daystodaze


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Omg... riu glitch says I have 4,294,967,295 new likes received. Too funny. Hello d4l and ghb.


Now 4,294,967,296


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> from the garden at just over 8 weeks
> 
> psycho
> 
> ...


Shit's going off in your land, Don! I'm very interested in your new butane tube, too . . . .  Somebody's gonna have fun with that thing lmfao


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey don... you see my post about stuffing that thing? Another tip... only use the screen they gave you with it. I used a coffee filter in conjunction with the steel mesh and ended up loosing good shit onto the coffee filter. Nothing bad gets through that screen imo.


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

man, why did i have to set my lights at 9pm - 9am

Every day seems like a countdown to 9pm.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> man, why did i have to set my lights at 9pm - 9am
> 
> Every day seems like a countdown to 9pm.


 tell me about it i set mine to 9 am 9pm light on and it is a countdown lookin at the clock ever 5 mins


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

You'll soon get bored of that and move on. I guess a lot of people run their lights at night for temps. I need to get a new MH bulb it is going crazy hot. Any recommendations? Would also take a mix one.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

I love my hortilux, and so do my plants for both veg and flower...


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2011)

Growlux dual spectrum 600w i use work's well


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

So something with a lux in it then? lol...always says pricey the word Lux. When I bought my house they always branded it with that tag, instanyl making it pricier, hehe. Will check them out, cheers lads.


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

DST said:


> You'll soon get bored of that and move on. I guess a lot of people run their lights at night for temps. I need to get a new MH bulb it is going crazy hot. Any recommendations? Would also take a mix one.


are there any particular signs to look out for when your bulb is getting old and loses potential.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Now I remember seeing EllaJean's album with all of her pics posing and wondered who it was (then I found out she was a moderator) I puzzled as to the reasons of her posting all the pictures of herself (she is pretty not that that means anything), but seriously people, is this turning into a fashion model site? I don't get it, am I missing something.....

https://www.rollitup.org/members/vacklang-343183/albums/real-beauty-24225/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/baby-vetch-346823/albums/only-me-24227/

https://www.rollitup.org/members/xkuroitaimax-283578/albums/me-24229/

????????????????????????????????????????????? I am using a lots of question marks because I am really puzzled.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2011)

DST said:


> I hate mosquitoes, almost as much as I hate spider mites.....


 Almost is far off for me. I hate mosquitoes, but I despise to no end any form of and especially spider MITES!!!!!


indecline said:


> man, why did i have to set my lights at 9pm - 9am
> 
> Every day seems like a countdown to 9pm.


Too late for you, or too early?



indecline said:


> are there any particular signs to look out for when your bulb is getting old and loses potential.


 I am interested too, maybe look into the bulb and see if you go blind still....lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

So I put a Super Silver Haze into flower, and I knew she was going to have a crazy stretch but holy shit! I think its stretched 6" in 2 days under my 600.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Now I remember seeing EllaJean's album with all of her pics posing and wondered who it was (then I found out she was a moderator) I puzzled as to the reasons of her posting all the pictures of herself (she is pretty not that that means anything), but seriously people, is this turning into a fashion model site? I don't get it, am I missing something.....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/vacklang-343183/albums/real-beauty-24225/
> 
> ...


Third link, 4th picture. It looks like somebody might be a cutter, check out her arm.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Third link, 4th picture. It looks like somebody might be a cutter, check out her arm.


Yep, she's a cutter! Wonder if she has some clonex and a nicely vegged Blueberry. I could use some clones and she obviously has a box of razor blades. 


LOL, RIU is the next facebook, don't you guys know?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2011)

fuck facebook we BUDBOOK biatches!!


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

this website?
so the hot moderators are putting up photos of themselves? are they all compairing photos or doing it for us to look at?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> this website?
> so the hot moderators are putting up photos of themselves? are they all compairing photos or doing it for us to look at?


Perhaps they just want to provide rub n' tug material all in one website? RIU is a one stop shop. BUDBOOK, marijuana cultivation techniques and practices, masturbation material.


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny because I had been thinking of a setting up an anonymous social networking site for smokers, half facebook half rollitup. but I didnt think people would use it. maybe I was wrong.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2011)

The rain-dance paid off in spades!
The sun is out after a foggy morn, in full effect. The girls are happy so so am I.
Time to celebrate......


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> Funny because I had been thinking of a setting up an anonymous social networking site for smokers, half facebook half rollitup. but I didnt think people would use it. maybe I was wrong.


 If you make it they will come...well at least I will


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope rollitup stays on track , what next, FDD throwing up pictures of himself flexing with his shirt off?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> Funny because I had been thinking of a setting up an anonymous social networking site for smokers, half facebook half rollitup. but I didnt think people would use it. maybe I was wrong.


You're too late I just signed the papers with my attorney for exclusive rights!


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

shame, back to the drawing board for me then lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

I told you dancing in front of your plants is the way forward, lmao. Nice one Bassman.


bassman999 said:


> The rain-dance paid off in spades!
> The sun is out after a foggy morn, in full effect. The girls are happy so so am I.
> Time to celebrate......


So are they the new mod's then? Still not sure what the purpose is, ah well. Back to some green things...or yellowy green things. Given them some stinky manure and a micro nute flush. The wind has given them a right good doing, and I got a feeling they are going through a little stretch. But hey ho, the big 600 in the sky,


Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder how prehistoric cannabis compares to todays eugenically driven cannabis...
Just a stoned thought as I look at DST's plants outside under the sun...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wonder how prehistoric cannabis compares to todays eugenically driven cannabis...
> Just a stoned thought as I look at DST's plants outside under the sun...


Basically the difference between smoking a hot dog and smoking some of Whodat's 10 pound cola.

Joking aside, do you guys remember when the 2700 year old stash was found? I was just looking for the link I read when the archaeologists found the site but I couldn't find the one I was looking for. I did find an even better one full of all sorts of data. Check this out:

http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/15/4171.full

EDIT:

Found the other one I was looking for with more pictures of the site. 

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/slideshows/marijuana-stash.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rather smoke some of whodat's puny buds and then EAT a hot dog when the munchies kick in. 
Well, with those little popcorn nugs of his, I suppose a Vienna sausage would suffice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Basically the difference between smoking a hot dog and smoking some of Whodat's 10 pound cola.
> 
> Joking aside, do you guys remember when the 2700 year old stash was found? I was just looking for the link I read when the archaeologists found the site but I couldn't find the one I was looking for. I did find an even better one full of all sorts of data. Check this out:
> 
> ...



Bagged up & ready:








That's a lot of trichomes... methinks this old shaman had some mad growing skills:







from another article:
"*The size of seeds mixed in with the leaves, along with their color and other characteristics, indicate the marijuana came from a cultivated strain. Before the burial, someone had carefully picked out all of the male plant parts, which are less psychoactive, so Russo and his team believe there is little doubt as to why the cannabis was grown.*"

Here's a list from googly:

*http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=2700+year+old+cannabis&cp=22&pf=p&sclient=psy&safe=off&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=2700+year+old+cannabis&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=9589d0f2bb20ed2d&biw=1263&bih=701*


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

And guess who's back, at least for a while? Life's been really good except for when I came back from my little vacation I found I have not been fired from my job, they say, but oddly enough I haven't worked in two weeks. I take three frigging days off for the first time in three and a half years and I'm dismissed. Minus the income, I am so glad to be away from the slime that is management where I worked. What's with the mod stuff I'm reading? We all of a sudden needs mods on our thread? DST, you been bad again jumping down people's throats? My shackzilla is curing, very nice smoke so far. Almost three ounces dry. My killing fields is hitting the scissors today, she's been in dim light with no water for two days. Here she is before chopping and if I can find them some of the shackzilla before trimming and while trimming. Notice the nice buildup of scissor goo. Mmm, mmm, good.

The last three pics are of shackzilla.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Shackzilla?

Tell more please for the unknowing.What is she?

Looks like a short flowering indica girl?

Either way....nice nugs on her.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

Shackzilla from sannies seeds. A cross of super silver haze, jack herer and a touch of shiva. Mostly sativa, almost three ounces dry. Sweet tasting up kind of buzz. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Killing Feilds purple pheno

Chem D

The D is potent shit.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

I started from 12/12 two deep psychos and two psycho killers. One of the killers didn't make it the other is a female. I have one and one of the deep psycho, sorry dude, your demise is near. You ain't shakin' your balls at my girls. Thanks seed fairy and unless I'm sorely mistaken the american seed fairy has just departed to your neck of the woods.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Killing Feilds purple pheno
> 
> Chem D
> 
> The D is potent shit.


My whole killing fields is purple or burgundy, beautiful buds. With no cure at all just four days of drying from a sample, it is very good. Even sweeter than the shackzilla and even more in the head too. Very nice head high with no cure, looking forward to some cured stuff in a few weeks...that is if I get off my arse and chop her.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Shackzilla from sannies seeds. A cross of super silver haze, jack herer and a touch of shiva. Mostly sativa, almost three ounces dry. Sweet tasting up kind of buzz. Thanks for the compliment.


Lol....the KF i just put up is sannies also.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey there dankster, what swamp you in? Mine is in central florida, go gators. So far I'm real pleased with sannies seeds. I have some hercules curing, my herijuana x big white is long gone and all of the uberkush. I have some chocolate berry I'll eventually grow but cof is the person to talk with about sannie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha!
From the article on the 2,700 year old herb:

"*This individual was buried with an unusual number of high value, rare items," Russo said, mentioning that the objects included a make-up bag, bridles, pots, archery equipment and a kongou harp....*"

So, basically, a wealthy Glam Rocker from the ancient Caucases dies and gets buried with his favorite things: his make-up & glitter, the keys to his car collection, pots (filled with vodka or beer, no doubt), his favorite pistol, and his favorite guitar... oh, and a huge container of weed. 

It goes on to say:
"*Researchers also noted a small goat bladder bag tied to a gold chain around his neck. The bag inside had a white residue of unknown composition. Unrelated to that, the researchers noted that the finger nail of the man's right pinky finger was unusually long...*"


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm, here I was thinking the Marakesh Express, kush, kush.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

alright there HeadsUp, hope you are good big bru.


Heads Up said:


> Hmm, here I was thinking the Marakesh Express, kush, kush.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Hey there dankster, what swamp you in? Mine is in central florida, go gators. So far I'm real pleased with sannies seeds. I have some hercules curing, my herijuana x big white is long gone and all of the uberkush. I have some chocolate berry I'll eventually grow but cof is the person to talk with about sannie.


Damn straight heads up, I have Hericules, KF, Shackzilla and El monstre all in my boxes, the El Monstre just switched. I need to move the killing fieilds asap, you must be please with the way yours turned out, looks gorgeous. 

How much did she stretch over the first 14-21 days?


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

Who says males are generally taller? My psycho killer is way outpacing the male and female deep psycho under exactly the same conditions and receiving the same nutes. The other pics are of my runt cutting from shackzilla, the other two in flower in the back of the pics are another shackzilla cutting and a herijuana x big white cutting. The short squat plant on the far right is a morning glory. She looks leafy as hell but under those leaves is nothing but bud. I tied her down right from the start and she was also a 12/12 from seed baby.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Damn straight heads up, I have Hericules, KF, Shackzilla and El monstre all in my boxes, the El Monstre just switched. I need to move the killing fieilds asap, you must be please with the way yours turned out, looks gorgeous.
> 
> How much did she stretch over the first 14-21 days?


She first didn't want to grow much at all but when she did hit 12/12, I had to supercrop the main stem twice within in week to keep her from going crazy tall. It worked nicely and gave me some nice secondary colas. I did notice my plant had super thin stems. I had it staked and tied up like crazy to keep it from bending over completely. I am pleased about the killing fields. This purple is in the bud, not the leaves, quite the unique looking pheno.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> And guess who's back, at least for a while? Life's been really good except for when I came back from my little vacation I found I have not been fired from my job, they say, but oddly enough I haven't worked in two weeks. I take three frigging days off for the first time in three and a half years and I'm dismissed. Minus the income, I am so glad to be away from the slime that is management where I worked. What's with the mod stuff I'm reading? We all of a sudden needs mods on our thread? DST, you been bad again jumping down people's throats? My shackzilla is curing, very nice smoke so far. Almost three ounces dry. My killing fields is hitting the scissors today, she's been in dim light with no water for two days. Here she is before chopping and if I can find them some of the shackzilla before trimming and while trimming. Notice the nice buildup of scissor goo. Mmm, mmm, good.
> 
> The last three pics are of shackzilla.


 
Coming back strong with some fat nugs HU!!! Me Bad? Never, RIU has gone a bit cookoo of late and lots of people left, but we are all still kicking it in the 6doubleZero


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 7, 2011)

hey bassman can u do ur rain dance tomorrow also i got clear skys and sun is shining in full plants are praying to the gods or to u lol


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 7, 2011)

How to roll a half pound doobie.

[youtube]uA6k18iqMRY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## matatan (Jun 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Most here will tell you that they love their 600, but the coverage is limited. How large is your space? 4 plant scrog eh? 600 would work great for scrog as long as your veg time was in line with your space and your light.


 i have more than enough space, limited height tho, 4x8x7. i have in place hooks for an additional light when i get the extra cash. as of right now im growing out this blueberry at 13days flower and have a superlemon haze 10day seedling. depending on how many clones i can get of this one superlemon haze in 7weeks(blueberry is going 9 weeks) will determine whether i do a 4 plant scrog or a sog with 10+ . what do you guys think, how many clones can i get in about 6 weeks of growth? 
fyi, i will top as soon as 3rd set of nodes appear.

edit:this thread is A C T I V E !! wow. 5 pages in like 8 hours


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> And guess who's back, at least for a while? Life's been really good except for when I came back from my little vacation I found I have not been fired from my job, they say, but oddly enough I haven't worked in two weeks. I take three frigging days off for the first time in three and a half years and I'm dismissed. Minus the income, I am so glad to be away from the slime that is management where I worked. What's with the mod stuff I'm reading? We all of a sudden needs mods on our thread? DST, you been bad again jumping down people's throats? My shackzilla is curing, very nice smoke so far. Almost three ounces dry. My killing fields is hitting the scissors today, she's been in dim light with no water for two days. Here she is before chopping and if I can find them some of the shackzilla before trimming and while trimming. Notice the nice buildup of scissor goo. Mmm, mmm, good.
> 
> The last three pics are of shackzilla.


 WOW!! Looks like fruity pebbles!! I want some....lol
Yabba Dabba Delicious!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

Speaking of scrog I have some questions 'cause I want to do one, actually my next grow. The sativa scrog I've been dreaming about forever. I see a four plant scrog mentioned. My screen is four feet wide with two inch by four inch openings. It's actually horse fencing so it's heavy duty not like chicken wire. So I'm thinking five feet long by four feet wide using three gallon smart pots. I am absolutely sure I will be growing a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow both supposedly monster sativas, not like I'm going to let them become monsters. My problem is this I can't make up my mind if I want to do four or six plants and not all of the sativas I have finish at the same time. Neville's haze could take fourteen weeks to finish my chocolope nine weeks and others in between nine and fourteen. So all of my veg time needs to be based on the neville's haze and hawaiian snow. I know I'll have to be chopping buds as they finish at different times, I have no problem with that. I guess my main question after all that stoned rambling, how many plants, four or six under the dimensions mentioned?

Rather than going down an endless list, it's good to be back guys and see the family again.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

after a long day in the garden,,,i need my vittles

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> after a long day in the garden,,,i need my vittles
> View attachment 1637771
> Mmmmmm.....


Hey genuity, I'm thinking back to the avatar of you riding that poor donkey. It's no damn wonder you look the way you do. A man after my own heart buttered white bread. Looks great, what is the red stuff and what's under it?


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Hey genuity, I'm thinking back to the avatar of you riding that poor donkey. It's no damn wonder you look the way you do. A man after my own heart buttered white bread. Looks great, what is the red stuff and what's under it?


gotta keep the weight on,and butterd white bread is the bestpotato off the grill
with *butter,*sour crem,grilld bacon bits......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey don... you see my post about stuffing that thing? Another tip... only use the screen they gave you with it. I used a coffee filter in conjunction with the steel mesh and ended up loosing good shit onto the coffee filter. Nothing bad gets through that screen imo.


sorry man no i didnt, any tips would be greatly appreciated i want the max and best out of it i can. tho im reluctant to buy the vacuum purge thing seemed pricey for basically a vacuum pump imo!? 

mesh filter all the way then eh kool


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2011)

Another troubador gone: Andrew Gold R.I.P

[video=youtube;iCOS2vOxuXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCOS2vOxuXE[/video]

*http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110606/en_nm/us_andrewgold*


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

you boys need to smoke more and chat less. this thread moves so fast/too for a dyslexic lazy cunt to keep up lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome home heads up. Always a good day when you are around.

Bassman... glad the rain dance worked. Me and mother nature are close like that. I bring good weather with me on vacation, no shit. People tell me it rains a lot in england... I don't know about all that. Even saw the sun shine in amsterdam for a few days. I brought the cool to PA... was 96 a couple days before we got here. Its been between 70-75 the whole time. And you guessed it weather man calls for tomorrow to be 90 again as tomorrow is when I leave.

Don... only other tip is to pack it pretty good. I packed my 1 oz tube with 1/2 oz which filled it. Another time I put 3/4 oz by smaahing it down more and I got a better percentage in yeild. I wouldn't stuff an oz in there though. Can't wait to see results.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> you boys need to smoke more and chat less. this thread moves so fast/too for a dyslexic lazy cunt to keep up lol.


Would love to do some smoking... I actually got my hands on some chronic... is there anything you can do about the in laws, lol.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Would love to do some smoking... I actually got my hands on some chronic... is there anything you can do about the in laws, lol.


thats funny i got my inlaws here also with the kids want to smoke so i ran out to a shed we have on the property and lit one up just got back
lovin this lambsbread


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> thats funny i got my inlaws here also with the kids want to smoke so i ran out to a shed we have on the property and lit one up just got back
> lovin this lambsbread


Lol... im hiding out in the bathroom right now taking a 'shower'... I hope I remember to get my hair wet.


----------



## indecline (Jun 7, 2011)

my mother in law to be has been talked into trying a joint for the first time.
they have always lived in easten germany so never really spoke about pot before. iron curtain and all that. shes looking forward to having a joing with me and her daughter, trouble is how to get some exodus cheese over there.
lets just hope there are no dogs at the airport, cant see them thinking im good for their daughter if that happens.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> my mother in law to be has been talked into trying a joint for the first time.
> they have always lived in easten germany so never really spoke about pot before. iron curtain and all that. shes looking forward to having a joing with me and her daughter, trouble is how to get some exodus cheese over there.
> lets just hope there are no dogs at the airport, cant see them thinking im good for their daughter if that happens.


If you can afford it, get a food vacuum sealer, they work great. I hear a few people in different states received their packages with no problems. Not that I've done it myself. It was something I read or saw somewhere, yeah, that's it. Just make sure you don't handle what you're sealing. Let someone else put the goods into the bag and you seal it and then seal it into another for insurance. You don't want to handle the weed and the bag, you will transfer some of the smell to a dogs nose that way. Hope that helps.

Jig, what part of pa you in? Philly by any chance?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... im hiding out in the bathroom right now taking a 'shower'... I hope I remember to get my hair wet.


how much longer till you come home bro??


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2011)

Near philly... lancaster county. Amish country, and puerto rican country too. I saw an amish guy behind 6 horses plowing the feild old school style. I really wanted to take a picture for you guys but amish don't like their picture taken because they believe it steals a part of their soul. I respect peeps wishes like that so no pic. Let me tell you though... it did not look easy to get 6 horses to all pull toghether and in a strait line to boot.

Bc... tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone ever smoked or grown acid weed has a high thc content check it out cool site to
http://www.marijuanastrainlibrary.com/marijuana_strains/hybrid/acid_weed_/


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 7, 2011)

Whut up brus?
I haven't been around since shutting down the grow mainly because I was getting through some training and junk but also because I've had some drama in my neck of the woods. Things seem to have settled down a bit so I stuck some seeds in soil yesterday 
Been going for some epic rides on the 954RR when I can but other than that, just chillin with the wife and kids. It turns out it tops out at 167mph on my GPS with an indicated 174mph on the speedo. Fun bike, lol

Hope everyone is doing well in here!


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 7, 2011)

where bassmann go i hope he is doing the rain dance lol dance bassmann dance its working


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> where bassmann go i hope he is doing the rain dance lol dance bassmann dance its working


 I do the dance 2x a day just for insurance now, and then throw in a few just for the hell of it.
Looks like smooth sailing from here on though.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2011)

matatan said:


> i have more than enough space, limited height tho, 4x8x7. i have in place hooks for an additional light when i get the extra cash. as of right now im growing out this blueberry at 13days flower and have a superlemon haze 10day seedling. depending on how many clones i can get of this one superlemon haze in 7weeks(blueberry is going 9 weeks) will determine whether i do a 4 plant scrog or a sog with 10+ . what do you guys think, how many clones can i get in about 6 weeks of growth?
> fyi, i will top as soon as 3rd set of nodes appear.
> 
> edit:this thread is A C T I V E !! wow. 5 pages in like 8 hours


Active as hell isn't it!? I can't ever catch up lol. 

Max for a 600 would be around a 4 x 4 IMO. So I don't see why a 600 wouldn't work for your scrog as long as you vegged them appropriately. Those sounds like some nice strains, good luck!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey 600 do you like Porn?

Do you like Porn on weed?

Enjoy all the taste the smell the bag apeal!! great strain by snnies seeds wil do again..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry man no i didnt, any tips would be greatly appreciated i want the max and best out of it i can. tho im reluctant to buy the vacuum purge thing seemed pricey for basically a vacuum pump imo!?
> 
> mesh filter all the way then eh kool


If it a SWEDISH vacuum pump, it WELL worth the price, baby!


----------



## crosscountrykush (Jun 8, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey 600 do you like Porn?
> 
> Do you like Porn on weed?
> 
> Enjoy all the taste the smell the bag apeal!! great strain by snnies seeds wil do again..



I love porn and definitely love bud porn..


I run a 600watt HPS in the flower room with a Predator series king cobra 6" air cooled hood 42.75"L x 30"W x 9.75"H

Have 2 Raspberry Cough(Nirvana Shop) and 2 Ice(Nirvana Shop) in Flower now just harvested 5 L.A. Woman plants a few weeks ago. and I have one Tangerine Dream clone cut in flower thats just reverted and starting to take off under a 250watt MH.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> after a long day in the garden,,,i need my vittles
> View attachment 1637771
> Mmmmmm.....


I think even with the porn Gen's pic was the best, hehe. Bloody hell Gen, potatoes from the grill, sour cream, and bacon to boot!!! Good skillz lad.

I am sure you will like what we had over the weekend, its a traditional South African dish, originally cooked by the Gold Miners. It's called Chakkalaka http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakalaka

Basically, onions and garlic, tomatoes, ginger, chillies, carrots, baked beans, and anything else you wanna throw in (corn etc) I can't stop eating it!!! Makes you fart like a champion, lol.

Have a good old windy day 600,

DST...

pharp.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... im hiding out in the bathroom right now taking a 'shower'... I hope I remember to get my hair wet.


thats a prison trick init, have a wank inthere and urll be set to face anything lol


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

In the words of Mac Dre...Bust one quick while my celly sleeps....
RIP
[youtube]7z55qz9K_2A[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Burger with chakalaka.....yummy, and if you want the nicest burger from your BBQ, mix your meat/burgers up with some Port in it!!! Fukkin amazing. EDIT, forgot to say, chakalaka (I love that word) also has corriander in it,


It's good to see the vacklang, baby vetch etc are continuing to upload pics of themselves


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

I want that for my breakfast right now, looks like im on toast  I really should go shopping.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

i jus sat down to a bowl of sugar puffs m8 lol


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

That's just cause you're a Sugar Daddy lad! lol.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 8, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> My whole killing fields is purple or burgundy, beautiful buds. With no cure at all just four days of drying from a sample, it is very good. Even sweeter than the shackzilla and even more in the head too. Very nice head high with no cure, looking forward to some cured stuff in a few weeks...that is if I get off my arse and chop her.


These samples come from the ole ladys dad.

And i have to agree.......a nice deep purple color and very sweet during the trim.And yes.....not much of a cure needed with this girl.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> thats a prison trick init, have a wank inthere and urll be set to face anything lol


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha. A man after my own heart. Let's just say I Was indeed prepared for anything.


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> thats a prison trick init, have a wank inthere and urll be set to face anything lol


 roflol....i remember them times.


DST said:


> Burger with chakalaka.....yummy, and if you want the nicest burger from your BBQ, mix your meat/burgers up with some Port in it!!! Fukkin amazing. EDIT, forgot to say, chakalaka (I love that word) also has corriander in it,
> 
> 
> It's good to see the vacklang, baby vetch etc are continuing to upload pics of themselves


 that chakalaka looks like something i can make,by the looks of it,it would of went good with them pork chops.


DST said:


> In the words of Mac Dre...Bust one quick while my celly sleeps....
> RIP
> [youtube]7z55qz9K_2A[/youtube]


 the "fefe",(prison sockpuppet) my celly had a whole collection of'em....lol
nasty ass.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw somebody mentioned tangerine dream. My ex partner has tangerine dream and super skunk beans. Anyone grow either of these stains any info would be helpful. I also want to inquire about the super lemon haze. All reviews are welcome.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

Who remembers the song by sly and the family stone...I want to take you higher?

Wasn't there a chorus that sounded like....boom chackalaka, boom chackalaka...but the ch was pronounced like an S?


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

Are there any benefits to up-potting a plant three weeks into flower? My two flowering cuttings are in small containers, not even a gallon. I'm thinking of putting them into two gallon smart pots today. Is it worth it at this point?


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2011)

what strain would they be?,cause i find that indicas roots do not grow as much as sativas in flower.
if sativa,or sativa dom id transplant,it also comes down to the vigor of the plant.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2011)

Its not first hand but. A few of my buds grew slh. Said it was really good smoke, a pretty good yeilder and stretched like no tomorrow.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 8, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Are there any benefits to up-potting a plant three weeks into flower? My two flowering cuttings are in small containers, not even a gallon. I'm thinking of putting them into two gallon smart pots today. Is it worth it at this point?


Have ya checked your roots?And how big they be?

If they are lookin root bound or right on the edge of being bound i would just to try and keep any thing stupid from happening,but i don't think you would have to go from less than a gl pot to a 2 gl as they probably won't fill up that much of the pot.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Burger with chakalaka.....yummy, and if you want the nicest burger from your BBQ, mix your meat/burgers up with some Port in it!!! Fukkin amazing. EDIT, forgot to say, chakalaka (I love that word) also has corriander in it,
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see the vacklang, baby vetch etc are continuing to upload pics of themselves


This pic is killin me,gotta eat being my stomach has my back bone in a head lock.This sounds and looks so yum.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2011)

Head Up

I recently repotted everything in the bloom room with little or no problem other than slowing the growth for a week while the roots re-established and then the plants took off. It also cured some ills from a poor medium.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Head Up
> 
> I recently repotted everything in the bloom room with little or no problem other than slowing the growth for a week while the roots re-established and then the plants took off. It also cured some ills from a poor medium.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this one cof. Allway's the shizzle from the curious one and another chance to see some of sannie's strain's.


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

after playing 2 $100 tournametns yesterday and busting within 5 mins on both games with the nuts on the flop, i was called and beat on the river both times. irritated me so much that im getting fid of full tilt poker and moving on to pokerstars, i hear good things so i thought i would give it a shot.
decided to go play a limit omaha tournament, and its so crazy, i forgot how many people like to play hands at the same time in omaha, its crazy, going to be a long game, this exodux cheese is making my brain work in overdrive, sometimes making me fold when i shouldnt. 

pot and poker go great together in my opinion though, unless its a game in a casino then it can bring on unexpected grins which doesnt go down well.


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west heres a photo of my current blue cheese in flower, this is day 15 of flower, it went in as a rooted clone only a few inches tall, 
i have supercropped all branches at week 1 flower, i recently cut 6 inch from all tops too. she will stretch for a good 3-4 weeks. and yes very sweet lemony smell it her. i have had her out of the grow tent for a day now, im going to be chopping her up tomorrow and thats the last ill see of her for some time. My other half kicked off because i was in the grow room too long last night, so ill grab some photos of the budding babes at 9pm. they are all indica but my light is at the top of my tent going to be fat.

when you talk about the super lemon haze, how does it compare to the look of my blue cheese? because it sure smells lemony, and am i right in thinking the super lemon haze is sativa?


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Romulan x Timewarp, which has the weirdest bud structure ever. Not my fave but has the looks when it's in the dirt.


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Romulan x Timewarp, which has the weirdest bud structure ever. Not my fave but has the looks when it's in the dirt.


looks great, Is that 12/12 from seed? do you run all your plants straight into flower?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Romulan x Timewarp, which has the weirdest bud structure ever. Not my fave but has the looks when it's in the dirt.


Bump bump Nice work DST bruva


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> my mother in law to be has been talked into trying a joint for the first time.
> they have always lived in easten germany so never really spoke about pot before. iron curtain and all that. shes looking forward to having a joing with me and her daughter, trouble is how to get some exodus cheese over there.
> lets just hope there are no dogs at the airport, cant see them thinking im good for their daughter if that happens.


Safest way is also the most uncomfortable way and don't fart if you see a dog lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2011)

2nd time I have had a plant with pink pistils... different strain this time though...

Sour OG


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> looks great, Is that 12/12 from seed? do you run all your plants straight into flower?


That was a revegged clone I took from my last run just incase the pollenating I was doing didn't work out. It was already 6 weeks into flower when I took the clone which was basically a little bud on a stick, lol. I posted a pic of it somewhere on here I think. I pollenated it at the same time and after chopping it left the bottom still in the ground with a couple of buds still maturing with seeds in them. Few extra weeks and they were good.



Bobotrank said:


> Bump bump Nice work DST bruva


cheers Bobo, much respect.



3eyes said:


> Safest way is also the most uncomfortable way and don't fart if you see a dog lol


haha, not sure I could do that though.



billcollector99 said:


> 2nd time I have had a plant with pink pistils... different strain this time though...
> 
> Sour OG


Very pretty BC. 

So genetics or environment do you think? 

Phenotype = Geneotype + Environment.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2011)

It has to be environment, I have a friend who grew both strains as i did, mine had pink pistils, his did not, last strain that did it was a g-13


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Cool, so what part of the environment, get it locked down bru. then we can all have pink pistils. Do they they turn a different colour than usual when matured or does the pinkness go?....not sure that made sense, lol. (I take it they are just outside for the photo pics, or not?)

Hold on, are they outside? I had a headband do that to me a good while ago that was in flower and outside at the wrong time of year....spent the first part of its life indoors growing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Cool, so what part of the environment, get it locked down bru. then we can all have pink pistils. Do they they turn a different colour than usual when matured or does the pinkness go?....not sure that made sense, lol. (I take it they are just outside for the photo pics, or not?)
> 
> Hold on, are they outside? I had a headband do that to me a good while ago that was in flower and outside at the wrong time of year....spent the first part of its life indoors growing.


I would say it spends 50% of its day outside, and 50% under the 400, at night she is always inside. Every plant goes through the same routine, but not every one has shown the pink.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2011)

DST here is my power skunk, same days flowering, same exact conditions, different look


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 8, 2011)

anyone have the 215 growers bible there is a section on white and pink pistils something about dominance ,and about crossing brother to sister or f1 siblings produce 75% white pistil plants and 25% pink pistil plants may take awhile but i could type it all out if u guys really wnt me to


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Phenotype = Geneotype + Environment.


so when i think of phenotype its actually a geneotype? so if me and my friend both grow the same geneotype and he has his at a higher temp and it change colour, then thats a phenotype? i didnt know that.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 8, 2011)

genotype is the genes of the plant and internal make up while phenotype is the visible characteristics


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

but dont the genes determine the visible characteristics?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I saw somebody mentioned tangerine dream. My ex partner has tangerine dream and super skunk beans. Anyone grow either of these stains any info would be helpful. I also want to inquire about the super lemon haze. All reviews are welcome.


lemon haze is a bit random on the pheno sides from what i've seen on here so far aprox 6 and some are not lemon or hazey at all from what i've heard from smoke reports. others have the full flavor and high but not massive yielders. i have been told by the SLH don GoldenGanja13 that my cut is like his 1st one that he hasnt seen since. GG13 dont play around here any more so i couldnt tell ya if he's found it again, sorry.

my review on my pheno is its my ultimate strain so far i'm getting a 4 x 8 tent in the winter and sticking 2x 600's in it scrogging it with 7x lemon haze and 1x livers/exodus/psycosis. so far it looks like the lemon cut has out performed the psyco and livers regards yield and they aint small yeielders  i'll see with the exodus but i've heard it yields about the same as psycosis. west, don correct me if i'm wrong pls.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> but dont the genes determine the visible characteristics?


yeah and phenotypes's i think. like if its cold and purple comes out, thats phenotype i think?? environment variables like temps and stuff i think but i'm not 100% bro


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Take for example a Kush strain grown in the mountains. There are plants at the bottom of the mountain and plants higher up the mountain. The plants higher up will look different even though they come from the same line of genetics, hecne different environmental conditions effecting the way the plant is. Plants adapt to their environmental situation.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2011)

Stop posting so much while I'm at work people I can't keep up, haah.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Just woken up? heads a bit foggy? then listen to this it'll bring you round nicely lol [video=youtube;omRXUyWyurM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omRXUyWyurM&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2011)

Top 44 plant still wet, I love looking at dank zoomed in!


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

well for those of us lucky/unlucky enough not to work we need all the post we can get lol. you dont even want to know how many times im on here waiting for some juicy photos or info.


----------



## blower (Jun 8, 2011)

i have a hps 1000w four plants, one is farther in budding than the others? 
one is pretty small that vegged from cutting for less than a month then immediately put to flower. so this one and the other two are barely showing buds. basically i think that i wasnt letting them get enough of water with the nutrient. so what to do? just keep them healthy and feed the amount of water they need.?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2011)

blower said:


> i have a hps 1000w four plants, one is farther in budding than the others?
> one is pretty small that vegged from cutting for less than a month then immediately put to flower. so this one and the other two are barely showing buds. basically i think that i wasnt letting them get enough of water with the nutrient. so what to do? just keep them healthy and feed the amount of water they need.?


Pretty much, straighten it out and keep on trucking blower.... Are the plants different strains or are they all the same?


----------



## blower (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks bro, they are different strains it may how some take longer to produce or finish right? one is hybrid, 3 are indica


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2011)

blower said:


> thanks bro, they are different strains it may how some take longer to produce or finish right? one is hybrid, 3 are indica


Yes sir, there may actually be no problem at all, if they look healthy and some are just developing faster than others I wouldn't worry. Some strains start budding right away and some take a couple weeks before I see any bud formation. 

What strains do you have cookin'?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2011)

blower said:


> i have a hps 1000w four plants, one is farther in budding than the others?
> one is pretty small that vegged from cutting for less than a month then immediately put to flower. so this one and the other two are barely showing buds. basically i think that i wasnt letting them get enough of water with the nutrient. so what to do? just keep them healthy and feed the amount of water they need.?


you need ta get yerself a 600, son!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 2nd time I have had a plant with pink pistils... different strain this time though...
> 
> Sour OG


I grew some RockLock outdoor last fall and the pistils were totally fucking pink. Lemme see if I can find some video of it... from what I recall the color didn't show up that well in the vid, tho, and I didn't take any stills when they were still like that either


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I grew some RockLock outdoor last fall and the pistils were totally fucking pink. Lemme see if I can find some video of it... from what I recall the color didn't show up that well in the vid, tho, and I didn't take any stills when they were still like that either


Looks like she is going to come out nice so far is this strain close to or like the Sour Kush from attitude freebie..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

has any one tried this or anything like it ? im going cooky trying to find all the needed items for a good tea so i may just go with this..

Erath Earth Compost Tea 

Staple of Organic Gardening
Gallon Concentrate makes up to 64 Galllons of Compost Tea

Quart Concentrate makes up to 16 Galllons of Compost Tea








OptionsPriceModelManufacturerUPCQuantity 1 Qt. $8.29 EE003 Erath Earth 979849888882 1 Gal. $24.99 EE002 Erath Earth 979849999991  Ingredients:Liquid Compost, Liquid Humate, Orange Oil, MolassesDescription:
Compost Tea is a microbial solution that improves soil structure, adds beneficial organisms to the soil to sustain plants, builds organic matter in the soil, and aids in nutrient uptake. Compost Teacontains BILLIONS of beneficial organisms, doing in one application what spreading compost onto crops does in multiple applications. Application Recommendations:Shake Well Before Use. Use 2 oz. per gallon of water or use 6 to 8 oz. per gallon of water for soil drench. 2 tbsp. = 1 oz. of liquid


----------



## indecline (Jun 8, 2011)

Right well i was going to upload some photos, but its playing up and wont upload. ill try again in the morning, im too baked and its stressing me out taking me hours to do anything lol. 

i took a plant out while watering and it was a bad idea, took me forever to get all the buds back into the light, screw growing plants for 6 weeks its a jungle in there and it cant help the yield. first time i let them get that big, thought it might help. it didnt. 
ill be growing them 2-3 weeks from now on. my plants are 5 foot tall, not good for the lower buds seems like a waste. 

anyway time for some cheese, enjoy your night/day


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

me 2


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

600 watts 12/12 from seed here are my babies @ 45 days from sprout!!

Looking real good..i'll check later for sex just wanted to get a couple of pic's before lights on..


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Head Up
> 
> I recently repotted everything in the bloom room with little or no problem other than slowing the growth for a week while the roots re-established and then the plants took off. It also cured some ills from a poor medium.
> 
> ...


Thanks cof, I went ahead and put them into two gallon pots. I didn't water them for a day and they were rather wilted this morning. It's easier to repot when the plant is good and dry but I didn't want it wilted. Anyway after the transplant and a drink of water a few hours later and the looked back to life again. I'll have a better idea in the morning of how they are doing.

And yes whoever mentioned it, they were rootbound.



littlegrower2004 said:


> genotype is the genes of the plant and internal make up while phenotype is the visible characteristics


Think of it this way, it's like twins who look nothing alike.



las fingerez said:


> yeah and phenotypes's i think. like if its cold and purple comes out, thats phenotype i think?? environment variables like temps and stuff i think but i'm not 100% bro


Environment will bring out different nuances of a plant, most assuredly, but I don't think that is phenotype. Phenotype is again think of twins, one has black hair the other red.



DST said:


> Take for example a Kush strain grown in the mountains. There are plants at the bottom of the mountain and plants higher up the mountain. The plants higher up will look different even though they come from the same line of genetics, hecne different environmental conditions effecting the way the plant is. Plants adapt to their environmental situation.


Good example DST, same plants, same genes but the different environments allow different genes to be expressed. 

I think what we are discussing is different since most of us control our environment. How do beans from the same mother turn into such different looking plants under the same exact conditions? I personally think it's because it is still not an extremely stable strain to begin with. How many breeders are actually breeding generation after generation for years and years to truly stabilize a strain? I don't want that stable of a strain where every plant is an exact copy of the next. I want a bit of instability, it gives me the chance to come across that one in a hundred killer plants. This is all pure conjecture on my part and subject to change depending on how stoned I get tonight.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

Indecline. I have found I like to try to keep my plants around thirty inches max. I too see no need to veg six weeks, it does create a jungle that the light can't possibly penetrate. Two to three weeks gives me a plant that I have to supercrop the main stem at least once and a nice little canopy of about a dozen choice nuggets. I just supercropped and tied down my psycho killer today, I'll get a pic up on the morrow my lights are out now. This is a 12/12 from seed plant and it's very healthy and extremely vigorous with HUGE fan leaves. After supercropping, I removed one fan leaf to expose more of the rest of the plant.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Say heads up when you say 3 weeks veg bro from what point are you referring ..If i sprout a bean and count from the first true set of leaves three weeks later does not leave me with a 10" or more plant and i also end up with most likely a single cola plant as well..from what point do you start to count as actual veg time?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

thats why i gave up on genetics to damn confusing when ur stoned lol


----------



## kev.au (Jun 8, 2011)

Great White Shark





















Such a nice smoke.


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Say heads up when you say 3 weeks veg bro from what point are you referring ..If i sprout a bean and count from the first true set of leaves three weeks later does not leave me with a 10" or more plant and i also end up with most likely a single cola plant as well..from what point do you start to count as actual veg time?


well im not heads up,but this is a "headsup" on my take on veg....

i start all my seeds in party cups with press-n-seal wrap on top,once seed is up and seed shell is off<this is when i start my "seedling stage",the dome stays on for one week,i then take the dome/wpap off the cups,<<all of that is done under a 13watt light.
i then move the plants to the t-5's for 2 weeks of "pre-veg",at this point they have two nodes,after two weeks of pre-veg,i have a nice root ball,on a 4-5 node plant
now to my veg,i transplant plants into what ever pots they will be in,3-5 gal pots,now
its time to veg to the size i desireunder the 600!


----------



## harli32019 (Jun 8, 2011)

So i recently upgraded from my closet to a dr120 2, and from cfl's to a 600 watt hps/cooltube and a t5 for veg. Think i'll experiment with a mh vs t5 for a while try to compare the increased growth with my power consumption. Finally a club member! Too bad I can't start until august...ugh...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2011)

harli32019 said:


> So i recently upgraded from my closet to a dr120 2, and from cfl's to a 600 watt hps/cooltube and a t5 for veg. Think i'll experiment with a mh vs t5 for a while try to compare the increased growth with my power consumption. Finally a club member! Too bad I can't start until august...ugh...


Welcome to the club harli... I hope you like fast moving threads with lots of good info, good times, and beautiful buds. Man is it going to be hard to wait till august or what. Welcome again.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> well im not heads up,but this is a "headsup" on my take on veg....
> 
> i start all my seeds in party cups with press-n-seal wrap on top,once seed is up and seed shell is off<this is when i start my "seedling stage",the dome stays on for one week,i then take the dome/wpap off the cups,<<all of that is done under a 13watt light.
> i then move the plants to the t-5's for 2 weeks of "pre-veg",at this point they have two nodes,after two weeks of pre-veg,i have a nice root ball,on a 4-5 node plant
> ...


Pretty much the same thing I do except I don't cover my seedlings with a wrap nor do I start them in party cups. I start in peat pellets and once sprouted I then put the pellet into a party cup. I do cover the peat pellets to keep them moist, I just turn a glass upside down over them until the bean sprouts. I use two 23 watt? cfl's? for starting my babies and when they get too big for the lights they then go into my tent under t-5's. I use two 5600k and two 4100k for vegging. At most my plants now veg for about four weeks maybe a touch less. I used to veg them for six and the only real difference I've seen was in a sativa grow. I don't know if the extra two weeks of veg for an indica is really worth it??? I do however think building a good root system by transplanting a couple of times works very well and helps increase your yield. I like to let my root system really get going before transplanting into a bigger container. A seed put directly into a three gallon pot won't develop the root system a seed started in party cups and then transplanted a couple of times into a three gallon pot will develop. I've also noticed depending on the size of your container. It seems to me a plant has to fill any container with a certain amount of roots before it will start to flower. If I transplant from a one gallon container into a three gallon container right before switching to 12/12, it is going to take that plant some time to put out more roots until it fills the container with enough roots and then it starts flowering. Might take two weeks of 12/12 to start seeing pistils. These are just some things I've noticed as time passes and I gain more experience. Again, all conjecture on my part, I'm not a damn scientist.

harli, I have noticed not enough of a difference to warrant burning a mh for veg if you have t-5's. Just my two cents on the issue...and welcome to the six hundred.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 8, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I saw somebody mentioned tangerine dream. My ex partner has tangerine dream and super skunk beans. Anyone grow either of these stains any info would be helpful. I also want to inquire about the super lemon haze. All reviews are welcome.


Headsup ive grown the super skunk out and it was a nice smoke. I also have the tangerine dream that i did not grow myself but it is some fucking kill. Smells really strong citrus more grape fruity i think than tangerine, and has a uppity hiiiiiiighhh.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

Jig, could you imagine a hundred acre farm in amish country and doing all your growing and harvesting by hand? I've seen the draft horses pulling plows in those fields, quite the amazing site in this day and age and I just watched something about being amish on tv the other night. Was anyone else aware that amish kids once they reach sixteen, the adults have no jurisdiction over them? They can do what they want? They basically have a free period to decide if they want to be amish and join the amish church or be english as they call the rest of the american people. They can go out and drink, do drugs, party until they pass out, have sex, whatever...but if the decide to join the church, it all ends and if they join and then leave the church, they are shunned, nobody will talk to them. Intersting show but I still wouldn't want to tend to a hundred acre pot farm the amish way.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you my old friend, nice to see you again and all my old brothers on the six hundred. There's no place like home.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! Finally caught up, and I've been lurking too! We go through a little bit of a lull here and then all of a sudden, the 600 comes alive again. Like I said, I've been lurking but I'm still up to stuff in the meantime and I'll catch up with you all about that soon. I will say I sprouted 8 new young ones over the past couple of days and they're all up. The main two I was anxious about where Jack Hammers from the seed I made. I figured I better get a couple going and see if the damn things will even grow. Well figures they'd be the last ones up, but they're here and looking great. 

Heads Up...Great to see ya again and hearing that your doing good. Sorry bout the job thing. I'm dealing with employment crap too but I'm not getting back on that pulpit right now, but I'll just say, I hear ya brother! I also hear ya on the Amish thing, and yes I knew about that. I seen a documentary on it too and one of the characters had his buggy all powered up with a sound system that would be the envy of many car and stereo buffs. Tunes where loaded on his iPod. At the end, he ended up choosing his faith and community and giving it all up. Love that Killing Fields man. 

Doobie...I'm really digging the MC Frontalot. My kinda Nerd.

bassman...thanks for the post of humidity. Had to read the damn thing 10 times or more till it sunk in....damn weed!

And of course, I can't remember who else I wanted to shout out to, like always. This place just moves so fast and I, I move too slow. Anyway, the big thing with me right now is still dealing with heat. Keeping below 32 is tough right now. My DIY cooltube project, the cutting part anyway, went pretty well at first, with only a small peace that didn't cut clean, but I got too fussy and ended up cracking the whole glass. Next step is an window air conditioner to cool the ambient to what it was in the winter (room temperature) or less, and I should be good. I think the heat is hurting some of my garden and stunting growth though. Oh, and I almost forgot, I switched my 12 hr around and left my light off all day today and fired it up this evening to start a night shift cycle. 

I'll get some pics up tomorrow guys. Have lots of questions I'd like to shoot out there too, for the class. 


Duchie


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey OG's van de 600, good to see you all here again. Makes me all warm and fuzzy...."DST get yer hand of yer ...." oops, sorry Mrs DST.

Have a good un,

Peace, DST


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey thanks for the feed back fellows and it seems we are on the right page i do mine very similar to you bothbut i start counting my veg a lil early i see now ive been transplanting from party cups after the first couple of leaves or nodes and counting my veg from then..for now on i'll wait a lil longer to transplant to build that root structure up...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

damn this has to be the fastest moving thread on riu! Morning 600!

jigfresh i got the 40gram bho tube. thanks for the tip, ill probably run 30 ish grams of ground up nug through it n see how the return is. i cant wait to get stuck in.


----------



## indecline (Jun 9, 2011)

genuity said:


> well im not heads up,but this is a "headsup" on my take on veg....
> 
> i start all my seeds in party cups with press-n-seal wrap on top,once seed is up and seed shell is off<this is when i start my "seedling stage",the dome stays on for one week,i then take the dome/wpap off the cups,<<all of that is done under a 13watt light.
> i then move the plants to the t-5's for 2 weeks of "pre-veg",at this point they have two nodes,after two weeks of pre-veg,i have a nice root ball,on a 4-5 node plant
> ...


so when you say 2-3 weeks veg thats not what my plant would look like, i count my veg from the day the seedling opens up and turns green. but my plants grow under 600's from only a few days old so can be a lot bigger than those grown under smaller lights.
at 2 weeks old my plants look like this
View attachment 1639953

so 14 days after breaking the soil my plants have a lot more than 2 nodes. so really everyones plants are going to look very different when they say 4 weeks veg. and when people say flower at 12 inch, that too wil vary depending on the stretch. but yeah they will generally be close neough for it to not matter.... I forgot my point.. I would love to see some photos of plants that are starting their 12/12, not the day they go in because they still "veg for a coupl eof weeks before flowering even in 12/12 right. I would love to see some photos from when they start actually flowering and how much space and yield they roughly produce. 

I usually flower at this size
View attachment 1639955

this usually yields around 2 ounces, they may even get a few days older than this photo. but you get the idea. they tend to be about 4 weeks old (i think in the photo its 3.5 weeks from sprouting)



duchieman said:


> . Anyway, the big thing with me right now is still dealing with heat. Keeping below 32 is tough right now.
> 
> Duchie


my temps are currently sitting at 88-93F so yeah around 32C. I dont think its had too much of an impact though, they started out at this maybe a 80-85 last month. but they are growing fine, in fact these plants are budding faster than they have in previous grows. hmm


----------



## indecline (Jun 9, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Indecline. I have found I like to try to keep my plants around thirty inches max. I too see no need to veg six weeks, it does create a jungle that the light can't possibly penetrate. Two to three weeks gives me a plant that I have to supercrop the main stem at least once and a nice little canopy of about a dozen choice nuggets. I just supercropped and tied down my psycho killer today, I'll get a pic up on the morrow my lights are out now. This is a 12/12 from seed plant and it's very healthy and extremely vigorous with HUGE fan leaves. After supercropping, I removed one fan leaf to expose more of the rest of the plant.


I know I always ask this and i shouldnt but im going to anyway lol. 
What are you pulling from the 12/12 and how much space are they taking up. I keep wanting to run a grow from seed or cuttings but never get round to it incase im dissapointed. If i did do it would a 1 gallon pot be enough for a plant flowered from seed or rooted clone? if so i could try fit 20-25 into my 4x4 tent.
and i know it sounds good on paper but when i try it ill be cursing myself for squeezing so many in. but if i dont try ill never know right. Im trying to pull 16 ounce from a 4x4, i have enough time to root for 2 weeks and veg for 2 before 8 weeks of flowering so the usual 12 weeks.

and you said you supercrop your small plants, so you just supercrop the main stem half way up or so? i have only ever supercropped my plants mid flower if their a bit too sativa and getting too tall, never tried it on an infant lol


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

1 gallon is enough. you should pull around 1/2 - 1 oz per plant, you will not be disappointed, this is the way MJ is supposed to grow imo. MJ in nature is not receiving 18 hours of light to my knowledge. Most areas around 13-14hours max.


----------



## indecline (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok now its letting me upload heres some photos (sorry about quality)
here are my two tents at the moment all at day 17 of flower, mainly full of exodus cheese but a few chronic (the biggest chronic is at the top right of this first photo)




and heres a few shots of one of the "smallest" exodus plants in the tent










sorry for posting so much, just getting it all done before i get on with my day.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn this has to be the fastest moving thread on riu! Morning 600!
> 
> jigfresh i got the 40gram bho tube. thanks for the tip, ill probably run 30 ish grams of ground up nug through it n see how the return is. i cant wait to get stuck in.


Where abouts do you buy your butane from don? Best stuff i've come across for the job seems unjustifiably expensive, although i've not tried oils so am not qualified to judge what justifies it


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

no need to apologise, some say it's a free world and we can say as much as we want, lol. You certainly do veg them big....


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

probably at the Hamiltons Accies.....no I am not racist, that's just what it's called in Scotland.


tip top toker said:


> Where abouts do you buy your butane from don? Best stuff i've come across for the job seems unjustifiably expensive, although i've not tried oils so am not qualified to judge what justifies it


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha, i ent got none of them round my neck o the woods, just art galleries an shit


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

ooo-er, posh types eh! Bit of a frapalapacinno of an afternoon down by the coffeehouse then a squizz through the galleries, aaah, nothing better! Finished off with a glass of Petrus in the sun.



tip top toker said:


> Haha, i ent got none of them round my neck o the woods, just art galleries an shit


EDIT: Most of those peeps probably wouldn't even know a Petrus, probably better off saying a Chardonnay cause we know posh birds like their wood.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

I could indeed fit all that in between walking the 100m to and from the co-op for rizzla  ent no good for me though, i'd rather a mcdonalds and some pubs that don't charge £4 a pint. It's just little old me with my bottles of stella and smelly joints to try and even the neighbourhood out, it's not working!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Where abouts do you buy your butane from don? Best stuff i've come across for the job seems unjustifiably expensive, although i've not tried oils so am not qualified to judge what justifies it


FasFil and Vortex i was recommended but i think they are US brands. i know its a chore but doing a test on a mirror to see if it leaves residue is the best way to find good butane. no residue = good to use. camping gas is tainted sadly. i bought a pack of super refined when i first got my honey b extractor thinking ill make some awesome shit here, the pack turned up and the tubes were like 6 inches long. size of a permanent marker lol. 

so in answer no  but ill be getting a crate pretty soon so when i do the research ill shout ya!


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 9, 2011)

First time on a 600w HPS, only just got it two or three weeks ago... am I looking on track for Day 16 of Flower? Sorry about the flicker, new ballast does it.


----------



## mir (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello 600 Club members,my name is Mir and before 6 months i became also proud member of Lumatek dimmable 600 watts fixture.Before one month i start a operation,i choose 2 strains what was avaible in the moment.I take Star 47 from World of seeds and Mataro Blue from Kannabia.Star 47 is a mix of AK-47 female and SENSI STAR male,and Mataro Blue is 3-way mix of Blue Moonshine,La Blanca and White Widow.For now i like more Star 47 because is bigger,even in this early stage smells pungent and plants have no so many different phenothype characteristic like Mataro Blue,they really look like twin sisters.So for now only this pics,first pics are more Star 47,on the right side is Mataro Blue.Regards from Mir


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Finished off with a glass of Petrus in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Most of those peeps probably wouldn't even know a Petrus, probably better off saying a Chardonnay cause we know posh birds like their wood.


Best to find one who goes for Champipple (ginger ale and Ripple).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doobie...I'm really digging the MC Frontalot. My kinda Nerd.
> 
> Duchie


Glad you're digging the Front Meister, and good to see back around. Hope you're doing well. 
Been off the board more than normal as I figure out how to integrate my new mini mixer into my guitar kit & computer so I can record my pheeble phalangial phlailings on my bass to help me up my game. Will allow me to listen to myself and pay attention to what I need to improve on.
Anyways, it's been a hassle since, well, I am a stoner, I'm stubborn, and I only read a manual as a last resort when I have to admit defeat, unless it's to use something dangerous. 
But I finally got my computer to play a song with winamp, pipe it out to the mini mixer which is also hooked up to my GT-10B bass fx processor & guitar, and I have the headphones patched into the mixer to monitor everything so I can play solo, or can play along to actual songs, and have the mixer's output going back into the computer's soundcard so I can record the mix using Ableton Live.
Whew.
I think I hurt my fingers typing all that out.
I better soothe them with a bong rip.

*edit: I still have yet to crack open the user manual for the mixer, but I did have to use the help file in Ableton Live to figure out where I was going wrong. It turned out to be a combination software GUI shortcoming, an Id-10-T error, and a major malfunction somewhere between the chair and the keyboard... I'm still trying to figure that one out...


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> First time on a 600w HPS, only just got it two or three weeks ago... am I looking on track for Day 16 of Flower? Sorry about the flicker, new ballast does it.


Welcome bru, thanks for the pics. If you have a camera this will take pics without flicker. When you use a phone with a camera you will get the flicker from the ballast effecting the phone pics. Keep em coming, your ladies are looking very happy in there.



mir said:


> Hello 600 Club members,my name is Mir and before 6 months i became also proud member of Lumatek dimmable 600 watts fixture.Before one month i start a operation,i choose 2 strains what was avaible in the moment.I take Star 47 from World of seeds and Mataro Blue from Kannabia.Star 47 is a mix of AK-47 female and SENSI STAR male,and Mataro Blue is 3-way mix of Blue Moonshine,La Blanca and White Widow.For now i like more Star 47 because is bigger,even in this early stage smells pungent and plants have no so many different phenothype characteristic like Mataro Blue,they really look like twin sisters.So for now only this pics,first pics are more Star 47,on the right side is Mataro Blue.Regards from Mir


Welcome Mir, sometimes it's nice to get different pheno's, then you can choose the one you like best and go with that. A lot of people prefer not to have this as they are selling or growing commerically. IT can be a hassle though to get them nailed down right. Good luck and keep the pic sharing coming.



DoobieBrother said:


> Glad you're digging the Front Meister, and good to see back around. Hope you're doing well.
> Been off the board more than normal as I figure out how to integrate my new mini mixer into my guitar kit & computer so I can record my pheeble phalangial phlailings on my bass to help me up my game. Will allow me to listen to myself and pay attention to what I need to improve on.
> Anyways, it's been a hassle since, well, I am a stoner, I'm stubborn, and I only read a manual as a last resort when I have to admit defeat, unless it's to use something dangerous.
> But I finally got my computer to play a song with winamp, pipe it out to the mini mixer which is also hooked up to my GT-10B bass fx processor & guitar, and I have the headphones patched into the mixer to monitor everything so I can play solo, or can play along to actual songs, and have the mixer's output going back into the computer's soundcard so I can record the mix using Ableton Live.
> ...


It hurt my head reading it...hehehe.

Peace, DST


----------



## matatan (Jun 9, 2011)

dp blueberry under 600 @ 14days flower
overgrown.... i kno...


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks okay to me, first 2 weeks of lfower the plants will do a stretch anyways so you should be good now. Doesn't look like it's too overcrowded so you will still get light penetration to the lower parts. You could always strip some of th elower branches if you feel they will not produce.

Thanks for sharing and welcome to you matatan.

Peace, DST



matatan said:


> dp blueberry under 600 @ 14days flower
> overgrown.... i kno...


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;7KJziKVA2pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KJziKVA2pI[/video]

[video=youtube;AaF9hYz185c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaF9hYz185c[/video]

smokeing some black cherry soda,on this rainy day,sippin on some fine yack.....

cant have the Blues,with out the man himself,best of him imo.
[video=youtube;MpRIYi721WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpRIYi721WE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 9, 2011)

mir said:


> Hello 600 Club members,my name is Mir and before 6 months i became also proud member of Lumatek dimmable 600 watts fixture.Before one month i start a operation,i choose 2 strains what was avaible in the moment.I take Star 47 from World of seeds and Mataro Blue from Kannabia.Star 47 is a mix of AK-47 female and SENSI STAR male,and Mataro Blue is 3-way mix of Blue Moonshine,La Blanca and White Widow.For now i like more Star 47 because is bigger,even in this early stage smells pungent and plants have no so many different phenothype characteristic like Mataro Blue,they really look like twin sisters.So for now only this pics,first pics are more Star 47,on the right side is Mataro Blue.Regards from Mir


Some nice strains there Mir.. The plants look like there doing well , i think you need a better extraction fan cause your temps look alittle high for one 600. what kinda of fans are you using? Is that your ballast in the corner of your first pic? If it is id move it from there if you can ,best not to have electric stuff so close in case of spills and drips if your going to spray them .imo.
Keep up the good work . Dre

Edit: 

took some more pics of those plants (dpq-etc) and it looks like theres more damage even after ive sprayed with PV+, i dont think its mites though ,maybe thrips or something else and i cant seee any movement on any of them.. Any guess from these pics..




Dst,Mr west is there pics of the dpqs grown on here? just wanna see the strech on them , cool ..dre


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

dr green dre

have you looked at your leaves with magnification? Some of the damage appears to be spidermites.

Genuity

I appreciate your taste in music for the blues is my favorite.
I saw your idea about the film coated cups and put it to use. I used 9 oz cups with holes drilled in the bottom half filled with starter medium. This group was planted Monday.


pic under the t-5's

You can use anything clear for a humidity dome. Clones and re-veg

Above the t-5 is the 400mh



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

nice healthy garden cof, im a fan of the reveg myself!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks

I let the re-veg plants go until they start to droop before I will give them a little water. I drowned several before I understood.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

yup ive just killed one i had been revegging for months with overwatering. thing was huge aswell  

always good to find something new and worthwhile revegging. what strain are you revegging?


----------



## matatan (Jun 9, 2011)

@genuity - dude... bb king radio on pandora is some sexy as fuck music....... i throw that on, bring out a bottle of wine..... woah... iv busted some POWERFUL nuts to jazz


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> dr green dre
> 
> have you looked at your leaves with magnification? Some of the damage appears to be spidermites.
> 
> ...


 Alright cof.. i dont have my scope with at the mo but im collecting it later so check them properly. Your probaly right but it looks like something else caused them trail type damage , when ive had mites in the past they've been more spotted and smaller if that makes any sense.Knowing my luck its due to be mites and more.. Going to give them another spray in abit but these definatley aint going in the big tent ... 


Plants looking good cof ,whats that re-veg clone?.Yeah i liked that idea with the sealed cups to, might just see it on the next round of seeds 
Cool bro..Dr g


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a malawi that had good structure, smell, taste and high and thought it worthy for a second round. The fact that I had a good one after hearing so many poor reports makes me believe that the line is far from being stabilized.
The other plant is a chemdog/true blueberry that comes from a mother that is beautiful in structure and development that I have high hopes for, cause I'm fond of both parents.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Dr, I would def say that looks like THRIP damage to me. Mites tend to leave spots while thrips tend to leave streaks. They are harder to see when they are younger but if you look to the damage areas you will see them with their heads stuck into the leaves munching away.

Same thing for spider mites as far as treatment is concerned. Try to get some diatomaceous earth for your soil as well as there will be eggs in there. Thrips move like fuk as well, so if you spy one and it sees you they shoot off very quickly....which is why you may not have seen them. When older they go a sort of yellowish orange colour. They are fuks, I had em for ages. 



dr green dre said:


> Some nice strains there Mir.. The plants look like there doing well , i think you need a better extraction fan cause your temps look alittle high for one 600. what kinda of fans are you using? Is that your ballast in the corner of your first pic? If it is id move it from there if you can ,best not to have electric stuff so close in case of spills and drips if your going to spray them .imo.
> Keep up the good work . Dre
> 
> Edit:
> ...


There are indeed somewhere on this thread, and in my journal as well. I just chopped one about 2 weeks ago...a reveg of course. This is the Re-veg club!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a jar full of malawi that I am not sure what to do with.....just not the bud I am use to smoking. I agree cof, not a stabilized strain by a long shot.

Glad you got a keeper. Smells ok though!


curious old fart said:


> I had a malawi that had good structure, smell, taste and high and thought it worthy for a second round. The fact that I had a good one after hearing so many poor reports makes me believe that the line is far from being stabilized.
> The other plant is a chemdog/true blueberry that comes from a mother that is beautiful in structure and development that I have high hopes for, cause I'm fond of both parents.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

First real re-veg i've done other than a clone, took about a week from 24/0 before new growth and then bam, shooting off  took 3 clones at the same time, they're still rooting through the rockwool.


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> @genuity - dude... bb king radio on pandora is some sexy as fuck music....... i throw that on, bring out a bottle of wine..... woah... iv busted some POWERFUL nuts to jazz


haha,i to got the king on my pandora.
along with a few others.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning all. Just had my wake and bake hit and grabbing my morning java and checking in on things. I do have to dash off in a minute to do some watering in my tent before lights out. Don't know how I'm gonna like this light cycle swap and not having access all day. 

Doobie. My troubleshooting skills are telling me, to tell you, to focus more between the chair and the keyboard.  Also, are you not getting latency on playback?

DST. I could hear the snobbish accent in your text when you where describing poshness. 

So, Ive got a couple of nice revegges going that I'll grab some pics of and get on later. 

Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> First real re-veg i've done other than a clone, took about a week from 24/0 before new growth and then bam, shooting off  took 3 clones at the same time, they're still rooting through the rockwool.


left a load of bud on that ttt, i never leave more than a few little bits and a few fans. those buds you've left on will be heavy shit!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

looked to be about half an ounce  wasn't too fussed though, i'd just gotten done trimming and thought sod it, didn't know quite how they reveged so didn't know whether lots of buds left on would have meant shit loads of new growth, or whether it was just sensible to leave the odd one or two. I chose the lazy option  they lost their stink fairly rapidly once in 24/0, no ventilation or anything in that veg tent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

Hash run!?!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

i wonder how the trichs look, cuz the buds look fully cooked.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 9, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Jig, could you imagine a hundred acre farm in amish country and doing all your growing and harvesting by hand? I've seen the draft horses pulling plows in those fields, quite the amazing site in this day and age and I just watched something about being amish on tv the other night. Was anyone else aware that amish kids once they reach sixteen, the adults have no jurisdiction over them? They can do what they want? They basically have a free period to decide if they want to be amish and join the amish church or be english as they call the rest of the american people. They can go out and drink, do drugs, party until they pass out, have sex, whatever...but if the decide to join the church, it all ends and if they join and then leave the church, they are shunned, nobody will talk to them. Intersting show but I still wouldn't want to tend to a hundred acre pot farm the amish way.


This is a very interesting documentary on Amish kids as they reach that age and they go through what is called (rumspringa) just as you described above. It's been such a long time since I've seen it but there is a part in the film where they have this huge party (and there not uncommon) where different amish come from all over the US to party and go wild. Plus this documentary takes place in my neck of the woods no more than 100 miles from where I live. If y'all get a chance check it out.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> dp blueberry under 600 @ 14days flower
> overgrown.... i kno...


What going on with the bag in the corner?


----------



## kev.au (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## mir (Jun 9, 2011)

So today i was taking some more pics,to explain my selfmade growbox.You gone see my fan and other things if you take good look.I live in really hot area,i dont have problems with odours,my house is on isolation,no neighbors and i have good AC device to cool things.Big fan can move 5500 cubic meters of air in hour.So when i come in my Alibaba cave i enjoy in smell of my beauties,i think i will sleep soon with them,they smell so good.I make some holes in floor and on the top(i was coping little mites,beutifoul creatures and specialist in climath control)so i dont have any heat issues.And that dimmable toy is beautifoul thing,really low heat from Lumatek ballast.Thank everybody for comments,regards from south Europe.I will update again when i switch 12-12.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 9, 2011)

this is the gas i use for BHO it's clean but not cheap it's London gas with no impurities


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wonder how the trichs look, cuz the buds look fully cooked.


Hadn't occurred to me to look, many many amber  i chopped a bud off out of curiosity, it'll be done in a few days. buds are actually fine, it's the sugar leaves, they all got a little bit chrispyy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

i bet its gonna be a helluva couchlock. maybe a brainlock, or does thc degrade?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

I think that the THC is built up overnight and then degraded over the day, sunblock like, so figure that there shouldn't be much of any result from smoking it. No harm in trying and learning though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning all. Just had my wake and bake hit and grabbing my morning java and checking in on things. I do have to dash off in a minute to do some watering in my tent before lights out. Don't know how I'm gonna like this light cycle swap and not having access all day.
> 
> Doobie. My troubleshooting skills are telling me, to tell you, to focus more between the chair and the keyboard.  Also, are you not getting latency on playback?
> 
> ...


'Morning duchie!
Just finished a Jethro-sized bowl of Cap'n Crunch and am about to spark my first herb of the day.
I had horrible delay issues until I figured out that I need to use the ASIO driver rather than the MME/DirectX divers. 
As soon as I switched that option, my recording came out exactly like I heard it through the headphones, no delays, and no hiss or static.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I'm back to using my point and shoot for a bit and the tent pics turned out crappy, mostly from the rush. Anyway, here are some of my veg cabinet. 

Sweet and Sour Cheeseberry Haze. Big mama is sweet, and the little girl is sour. I'm calling these two phenos that because that's how they were, in smell mostly, but also taste. Sweet was nice dense nuggets with a real sweet and fruity smell. My favorite. Sour was more fluffier, maybe more sativa, with a strong sour smell and heavy smoke. Obviously Sweet is a reveg of the harvested plant and Sour is from a cutting. 


Another Cheesberry Haze Sweet, from flowering cut. This one is set for repotting and in she goes.



The up and comers. 
Three Deep Blues. Lost one sadly, as well as the Dog that was along side her.

In the bunt tray we have
1 Dog
1 White Widow Max
4 Cheesberry Haze Sweet. These are seeds the mother, the revegging plant above, produced.
2 Jack Hammer by Duchie. They're the wee ones now, but that shouldn't be for long. They're the JH x JH some of you know of, and you know I'm stoked about that. 




Speaking of the Jack Hammers. The girl I have finishing now, from seed, is a fairly different pheno than her sister previous. She is not lemon at all. She is more nutty, nutmeg, coco like. That's the best I can describe it. She's also much branchier too with many smaller buds. I have two cuts from her in flower too, that are doing well. These seedlings are the seeds from the Lemon mom. Wonder how the father will influence things?

Back to work for me.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> 'Morning duchie!
> Just finished a Jethro-sized bowl of Cap'n Crunch and am about to spark my first herb of the day.
> I had horrible delay issues until I figured out that I need to use the ASIO driver rather than the MME/DirectX divers.
> As soon as I switched that option, my recording came out exactly like I heard it through the headphones, no delays, and no hiss or static.


What interface are you using to patch into your PC? USB, firewire....?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well I'm back to using my point and shoot for a bit and the tent pics turned out crappy, mostly from the rush. Anyway, here are some of my veg cabinet.
> 
> Sweet and Sour Cheeseberry Haze. Big mama is sweet, and the little girl is sour. I'm calling these two phenos that because that's how they were, in smell mostly, but also taste. Sweet was nice dense nuggets with a real sweet and fruity smell. My favorite. Sour was more fluffier, maybe more sativa, with a strong sour smell and heavy smoke. Obviously Sweet is a reveg of the harvested plant and Sour is from a cutting.
> View attachment 1640326View attachment 1640330View attachment 1640336View attachment 1640333
> ...


lights off all day means no flower pics till tonight huh... SHITTY!!! lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheese:







Stretchy! I topped all of them so they had 6 or 4 stems. They are setting buds fast!







11 day cheese in the middle, 1 day (lol) cheese to the left (and 2 dogs). On the right are Chronic and White Russian at about 4 weeks.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 9, 2011)

lol. Yup it sucks. And weird too. I keep going to open the tent to have a peek. I'll probably switch back in a bit when I get things sorted out. There's a big town garage sale this weekend and I'm eyeballing AC's. Also going to reconfigure my setup a bit to try and help. The Sourberrys are just flowering, both true to the fem like you said, and are really kicking into gear. I've supercropped the two main stems, after the top, and the others just shot right up and evened out the canopies. Have to get in there today and tie her down some. I'm really loving supercropping!


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 9, 2011)

600 watts!

currently 10 days into flower.
Odyssey is the strain.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

hey clown baby, you got my attention bru. Very nice set up, please tell more. did you come up with the design yourself? reveal all fellow 6'er!

Peace, DST



Clown Baby said:


> 600 watts!
> 
> currently 10 days into flower.
> Odyssey is the strain.View attachment 1640573View attachment 1640567View attachment 1640569View attachment 1640570View attachment 1640571View attachment 1640572


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 9, 2011)

Bought these trays from vertigrow.
Trays are pretty dope, can run them with aero, RDWC, or ebb&flow. I'm sure you can rig up drips, too... I fill em with 5.5" square pots.. You can fit ~18 in a tray. I just like the pots because I have the ability to take plants out and put them in with ease.
Going to make it easier to run a perpetual. I think I will start running a cycle of 18 plants (1 tier) every 4 weeks
They sell tray lids, too. with netpots.
I kind of took their system and Frankensteined it.
They also sell trays/stands individually, so you can take what you need and DIY it.
Got really nice shelving.
Whole system takes less than 3.5'x3.5' floor space. And it's cool because it's adjustable, so you can change the levels between all of the trays.
got em at
www.vertigrowsystems.com


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

cool, thanks for sharing. it's simple and does exactly what I have also been meaning to do (put white trays infront of my pots!) I also grow vertically but with some things it just takes a while for me to get round to it!!!

looks like they are still only selling through a couple of stores.....interesting though, ponder ponder.


Clown Baby said:


> My friend build his own vacuum former and started manufacturing these trays from thick ABS plastic.
> Fuckin engineers, man....
> 
> Anyways, the vertical design is inspired by Heath and some other people out there....
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> What interface are you using to patch into your PC? USB, firewire....?


Just using the RCA jacks for In and Out on my M-Audio "Audiophile 2496" sound card, and for recording the bass I have my GT-10B attached to the m-audio sound card with S/PDIF, so it's perfectly clean signal from my bass.
Another problem I was having was I was playing the MP3 through my old SoundMax soundcard, and I found out that Ableton Live doesn't play well with two sound cards in one system. 
Disabled the SoundMax, and got rid of the hiss & crackle and other weird audio anomolies, which made it much easier to finally get things sorted out.

I have to go to physical therapy in a few minutes, but am going to do some recording when I get home to get everything nailed down.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 9, 2011)

Definitely looks really cool, unfortunately I'm not allowed to grow enough plants to fill one of those up


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright guys and gals, we've got a bit of a "situation" over here. Lets play my least favorite game: What the FUCK is on my plants? I'll go first. (Any help is greatly appreciated)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

Mold ? Powdery Mildew ?? have you touched it?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

It's fuckin' weird... hard little bulbus things. Not mold. I've had plenty of that shit before. . . this seems different. I was thinking mites at first, but then... I dunno. not sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

lol, i wish i could help. id just cut em off and see if the re-appear


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

No sweat brother! I appreciate the help + rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

i have the marijuana grow problems book, i dont see it in their either. hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh shweet... well, maybe that's a good sign? Thanks again brova


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks like mites, do you have a scope? Any white spotting on the top side of the leaves? Look for white specs on the fan leaves and if you spot some flip them over. Mites like to feed on the underside of the leaves which will leave evidence of damage on the top. I hope its residue from your white cheddar popcorn the other night when you were in your garden all baked out.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> My friend build his own vacuum former and started manufacturing these trays from thick ABS plastic.
> Fuckin engineers, man....
> 
> Anyways, the vertical design is inspired by Heath and some other people out there....
> ...


First... Dude you look like you're Hung! Ahaha had to.....

That design is awesome. Now I want to go vertical more than ever! I'm picturing 4 trays, 2 600's in cool tubes ebb n flow perpetual SoG like Al B. Fuct. 8 week strain and BOOM you're cutting down 18 plants every 2 weeks. 

Awesome setup dude thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> It looks like mites, do you have a scope? Any white spotting on the top side of the leaves? Look for white specs on the fan leaves and if you spot some flip them over. Mites like to feed on the underside of the leaves which will leave evidence of damage on the top. I hope its residue from your white cheddar popcorn the other night when you were in your garden all baked out.


That's what I thought, but I've searched and searched and my leaves seem fine... for now. This isn't over yet, white shitty things! I'll sort you out

Thanks Shwag!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> That's what I thought, but I've searched and searched and my leaves seem fine... for now. This isn't over yet, white shitty things! I'll sort you out
> 
> Thanks Shwag!


Hot Shot Pest Strip!

http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG

Home Depot carries them and I think I've seen them at Wal Mart as well. They work great for tents and grow boxes.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hot Shot Pest Strip!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG
> 
> Home Depot carries them and I think I've seen them at Wal Mart as well. They work great for tents and grow boxes.


They are dangerous to your health. All fumes must be ventilated outside constantly or it will migrate thru your home. It was causing extreme drowsiness which will go away when the strips are removed.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Whoa! Maybe no hot shots in the organic tent then? I'm gonna figure out what these lil bashtards are and then spray them with all hell. 

Thanks Shwag/COF


----------



## medheadgrw (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a good play besides ebay to sell grow equipment? After setting up my co2 system I decided to go a different route (back to the way I had it prior to co2 for now).

I have a brand new (used 2 weeks) 

C.A.P. PPM-4 system, C.A.P. co2 regulator, and 2 - 20lb co2 tanks to sell. If anyone has an idea where a good place to sell the stuff would be please let me know. Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Is there a good play besides ebay to sell grow equipment? After setting up my co2 system I decided to go a different route (back to the way I had it prior to co2 for now).
> 
> I have a brand new (used 2 weeks)
> 
> C.A.P. PPM-4 system, C.A.P. co2 regulator, and 2 - 20lb co2 tanks to sell. If anyone has an idea where a good place to sell the stuff would be please let me know. Thanks


Pretty much everything I've ever bought, sold, or found on the internet was on craigslist. And I mean everything, lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2011)

lil nug is AK 40,big nug is black cherry soda
they both taste/smell the same,diff on the inhale,the high on both are not to my likeing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey folks  been away for a few days and there are far too many posts to catch up on  by the time im done reading them i'll still be a few pages behind! 
anywho its good to be back but it was also great seeing some family.
soooo hows about I just pick up from here?  



I took this sour d nug out of hibernation for yall... and me a little also  god I gotta look back and see but Iv had it for at least 8 maybe 9 months  fuckkkkkkk man  and with the fam in town harvest on 3 sour ds was postponed allong with some aks but they are about to get pwned by my clippers  
More more work to do but thought Id stop in. 






Also  some BnS from the other day.








EDIT:

Had to leave some of you with this one  sooo nice.

[video=youtube;mYHA8bjwTgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYHA8bjwTgs[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Possibly Mealy Bugs.....that's all I could find Bobo (I hope they are not Mealy Bugs) 



Bobotrank said:


> Alright guys and gals, we've got a bit of a "situation" over here. Lets play my least favorite game: What the FUCK is on my plants? I'll go first. (Any help is greatly appreciated)


Nice Nug Whodat, I got a NY47 nug that is about 2 years old in a jar.....mmmn, wonder if it will still be worth smoking?

Have a good Friday peeps,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Possibly Mealy Bugs.....that's all I could find Bobo (I hope they are not Mealy Bugs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If its not had chance to totaly dry out then i recon itll be tops or itll be harsh as hell lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how long you have to re-veg for before you can stick it back into 12/12?

edit: well i stuck it in anyways, we'll see what happens, if not there are 3 cheese clones that can get chucked in


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Once you get past the basil type single leaves and the true growth comes in, anytime after that really. Depends on how big you want yer plant TTT.

Some pron from my recent update....
















Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

spanking hash and bud D!

don't fear the hotshot strips unless you have pets. just use properly and get rid. i tried all sorts of hocus pocus potions, bigger mites than the spiders all of which i never saw hide nor hair of again!?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

If it is mealy bugs, I am not sure what actualyl gets rid of them, except taking the infected branch off. They tend to only effect the stems but apparently fek things right up.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> They are dangerous to your health. All fumes must be ventilated outside constantly or it will migrate thru your home. It was causing extreme drowsiness which will go away when the strips are removed.
> 
> 
> cof


Well its either the 5 hours of sleep or my hot shot that makes me tired all day then lol.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright guys and gals, we've got a bit of a "situation" over here. Lets play my least favorite game: What the FUCK is on my plants? I'll go first. (Any help is greatly appreciated)


Are these a bug?

They actually look like root nubs from the pic.Are they growing off of the stalk or they just sit there?

Herpes.......you gave that girl herpes!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

I love this guy.....
[youtube]G7wOEj6Rors&NR[/youtube]
[youtube]Hj4kObagDjE&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

okay, 1 more, you must watch until the end...
[youtube]wrTIoc4c41Y[/youtube]


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jun 10, 2011)

Good stuff DST

That dude looks like Bruce Spingstein in the bottom vid a bit.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish more people would actually read the directions for use on those hotshot strips. 
*
"For use in unoccupied areas; not for use in homes except garages, attics, crawl spaces and sheds occupied by people for less than 4 hours per day."*

I've read plenty of posts on RIU claiming these things are great for mites in tents and closets, but these things are designed to be effective in much larger volumes. So it concentrates the vapor to a much higher degree than normal use. The directions also instruct to hang the strips out of sunlight. So how does the heat and light of a HID accelerate the vaporization of the active compound? Quite a bit, I would think. So when you stick your snout into a grow chamber with one of these in it, you are going to get a mega-dose of Dichlorvos, a pretty restricted pesticide on both sides of the Atlantic. I would stick with things that you apply to the plant itself, not contaminate the atmosphere in your space and home. Let's stay safe.

Okay, I've spent my two cents.



curious old fart said:


> They are dangerous to your health. All fumes must be ventilated outside constantly or it will migrate thru your home. It was causing extreme drowsiness which will go away when the strips are removed.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Lets lighten things up then....hehe, it is Friday after all.

Who said DST couldn't rock, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

PHrock more like lol. I got a mate whos obsessed by the colour pink, 6 foot 6 big ugly lurch mofo he is lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

thats cute! I WANT THAT WIG SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD! I'll trade you my green wig for your pink wig!!!!!hahahah


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

ah bless, the wig is in South Africa, or I may have just traded, hehe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> PHrock more like lol. I got a mate whos obsessed by the colour pink, 6 foot 6 big ugly lurch mofo he is lol.


ahahahah, thats hysterical westy. id love to see some pictures of that freak mate of yours! Does he look like lurch from that ADAMS FAMILY?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Hopefully he's not like Big Lurch the Rapper, who is currently incarcerated for Cannabilism. Him and his mate got high as fek on PCP, killed the girl in the flat (the other bloke girlfriend) and then Lurch was found later woandering the street not fully clothed and with human flesh in his stomach or mouth, can't quite rememebr it was ooo gross. He was quite a cool rapper as well. Drugs are bad!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Hopefully he's not like Big Lurch the Rapper, who is currently incarcerated for Cannabilism. Him and his mate got high as fek on PCP, killed the girl in the flat (the other bloke girlfriend) and then Lurch was found later woandering the street not fully clothed and with human flesh in his stomach or mouth, can't quite rememebr it was ooo gross. He was quite a cool rapper as well. Drugs are bad!


wow, this is a really good journal.. ahahahahahah aha
ive been meaning to sub for a really long time. I even had my pictures of my 600 watts flowering an veggie light to post to make it official. oh well. 
So about that cannibal deestea, the rapper Lurch, when and where did that take place? I do not recall that being one of the united states many thousands upon thousands of fucked up demented criminals, i would have remembered that one. Can you see if you can find a youtube of him rapping , let me know if you can and post it.. coool deastea.. 
check ya later
Ambs


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

[youtube]y-tVvjVi2m8[/youtube]


EDIT: Of course there is a douche bag on there blaming it on all Marijuana!!!! FFS people.

and here is Big Lurch when he aas rapping instead of eating people. Back to my joint and beer.
[youtube]M_rlo-f9IDk[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

Lmao.. Wow is all i can say to that!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Lets lighten things up then....hehe, it is Friday after all.
> 
> Who said DST couldn't rock, lol.


I'm pretty sure i passed her window once lol


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

50 euro, I love you long time 3eyes!! well for about 15 minutes then I'll get the pimp in tae knock yer skull in, lol. 

Not that I have any experience with any of that side of the city.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> 50 euro, I love you long time 3eyes!! well for about 15 minutes then I'll get the pimp in tae knock yer skull in, lol.
> 
> Not that I have any experience with any of that side of the city.


lol the last time i walked round there i walked past all the transformers there was some huge black dude with a wig stockings sussies and a bask on fried my head but funny as fuck lol


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

A lot of it's getting cleaned up, and a lot of the windows are being transformed to other things, lol. shops, radio stations, all sorts.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2011)

No doubt i'll be having a look around there next month when i'm over, thats normally the plan get stoned and walk around nudey village lol


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

gives a shout when you are over, cool to meet for festivities.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

reguarding Lurch the Rapper:
should have known, another american psycopath.hahaha, damn he had talent too! 
and this is a classic line DST you wrote.. sounds like a plug for a radio show..hahahaha

_*"and here is Big Lurch when he aas rapping instead of eating people. Back to my joint and beer."
*_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Lurch


----------



## nickman (Jun 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Hey there dankster, what swamp you in? Mine is in central florida, go gators. So far I'm real pleased with sannies seeds. I have some hercules curing, my herijuana x big white is long gone and all of the uberkush. I have some chocolate berry I'll eventually grow but cof is the person to talk with about sannie.


that sounds great...

i also have got a hercules and a few uber kush's going in the 7th weak of 12/12...
i also got a ladycane too...

hows the hercules and uber kush...
any pics...


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> gives a shout when you are over, cool to meet for festivities.


No probs will do i'll PM you closer to the date


----------



## nickman (Jun 10, 2011)

also what weak did u take down ur hercules and uber's...


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

A great voice, lovely laid back drawl to his ryhmming, and quite off the wall as far as lyrical content. Should I go to the pub, or shold I drink another beer at home.....oh ponder ponder


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

wow.. again



> The victim was found in her apartment by her friend Alisa Allen. Her chest had been torn open and a three-inch blade was found broken off in her shoulder blade. Tooth marks were found on her face and on her lungs, which had been torn from her chest. Eyewitness Justin Klemer reported that when Singleton was picked up by police, he was naked, covered in blood, standing in the middle of the street and screaming at the sky. A medical examination performed shortly after his capture found human flesh in his stomach that was not his own.[1]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

And did i see somebody typing about gators, u kno the seasons getting close. 

gators are always a fun game for my guys.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2011)

nickman said:


> also what weak did u take down ur hercules and uber's...


I take the ubers at 8 to 8 1/2 weeks and the hericles at 10.
Ubers




cof


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Delicious looking....is that ubers, as in uber kush? or something else.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Delicious looking....is that ubers, as in uber kush? or something else.


The lovely uberkush from sannie...and for the final result



She is the one I am doing the soil test with and the one in miracle grow looks like it needs a liver transplant for she is a sickly yellow color.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 10, 2011)

Duchie, i thought this one might pique you're interest:

Sourberry week 6


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2011)

yo bc... you rockin some bho... looks like a can of butane in the background.

D, loving the pic mate. About the lurch, it's all interesting stuff murder, eating folks, pcp, searching for the devil... the part that pisses me off and has me in a right state now is the fucker blaming it all on pot. Grrrr... I'm mad now.

Off to listen to more Smoov-E, really digging his style.

COF, your buds always look so good. I swear I can tell buds your grow just by the pics. Same with DST, you guys have your stuff locked in for sure.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm just going to post this link to a story I just read on the wonderful world wide webbery. DST, you might find this interesting if you didn't already know.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_theenvoy/20110609/ts_yblog_theenvoy/96-year-old-dutch-woman-confesses-to-world-war-ii-era-murder

And now I'm off to read what I've missed in a day. I should be done in an hour or so. You guys are such blabbermouths.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice girls cof!

Hey, right on billcollector! I was just doing a little more supercropping on mine. I've been real bad at keeping track of dates, and my HerbIQ crashed on me an lost all my data, so I can't say for sure how old they are. I'll have to go back through some photos to narrow down dates. They are flowering girls though, and I'd guess that started no more than a week ago.


Well, off to visit some friends with common interests, to maybe talk a little shop. Catch up with ya's later.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> You know that partially pollinated weed has a higher potency than none pollinated bud right?


Saw this on another thread and was wondering if there was any truth to it??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

not in my experience it aint true.. and i have partially pollinated a few buds of my own to have tried.


----------



## matatan (Jun 10, 2011)

when a female plant receives the pollen, she stops producing thc to create the seeds.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> not in my experience it aint true.. and i have partially pollinated a few buds of my own to have tried.


There happen to be some rather high rolling growers who're the ones stating this, also that a pollinated plant will finish off faster.



matatan said:


> when a female plant receives the pollen, she stops producing thc to create the seeds.


Or alternatively they create lots of THC to protect their seeds..


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, a plant finishes a hell of a lot quicker if pollenated. Strength is based on genetics and ideal growing conditions. Pollenation is not necessarily an environmental growing condition as far as I am aware. The continuation of good genetics is though. As farmers have been practicing in the mountains for year. Cross pollenation from different crops and fields....imo lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

i agree on finishing faster, but maybe i have not smoke enough seeded crop to say it is or is not stronger. i mean i kno i feed my pollinated girls a little more if that makes a difference. speaking of which, im pollinating my headband with corleone spluff today. so it'll be (Og Kush x Sour D) x (Pre98 Bubba x SFV OG Kush F4) should be some flame. Later!.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

I've not smoked a pollinated weed that i smoke regularly enough normally to tell the difference, however in a few weeks i'll ahve both a HDF and dreamtime spluffing over my cheesey scrog and this is one plant i do seem to recognise the potency of, ent smoked anything else for what, 2 years  hopefully i'll be able to see if there's a difference.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

my HDF female is goin crazy compared to all my other strains, the cola is like 9-12 inches and its only week 3 or 4. and she is super funky. lol thinking about it now she is getting spluffed lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

All this pollen talk! I sexied 2 of my BnS1 females today 

All pollenated branches are labeled and the 2 plants are gonna spend the day with me outside of my flower room.

So far I used all tree phenos of my space bombs males (space bubble lol) and I also did some BnS x BnS. This is probably a post for the 600bs but I'll get a better post together for that thread 

Hope all is well folks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

all is indeed well.


----------



## matatan (Jun 10, 2011)

check out my grow vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6FXCLKe_Tg
only gonna be up for a few days!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

matatan said:


> check out my grow vid
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6FXCLKe_Tg
> only gonna be up for a few days!!


Hehe, the one you first zoom in on on the left, just budsite budsite budsite budsite, lovely looking plant


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok I'm back and have barely read a thing. I started and even started to multi-quote and a young lady friend stopped over the doobie got passed back and forth and blah, blah, blah. So before I go and try to catch up on four pages or reading set on max posts per page. The 12/12 from seed thing. These plants were started in peat pellets, then into party cups until a good root system was going and then transplanted into three gallon smart pots. With each transplant I use maxicrop and rhizotonic and mycorrhizae with some molasses in it. One watering they get the maxicrop and rhizo and the next they get the mycorr with molasses. I'm trying to concentrate on root growth and development. If I get that going the rest will take care of itself. I want those containers filled with feeder roots. Anyway, these pics are of the psycho killer. I didn't take any before I supercropped her which was three days ago? Since then I have also had to supercrop a couple of the other branches which were trying to become the terminal leader. I supercrop any branch that I think is trying to become the leader, I want as many branches to hit the canopy as possible so I keep trying to encourage lower growth upwards. I would rather have ten or a dozen really nice 'tops' than one big cola. The main cola is still the largest bud but not outstanding like it would be if you just let it be the terminal leader.

I'll get some up of the deep psycho after I read some posts. Her I just did and then took the before and after pics.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow! Finally caught up, and I've been lurking too! We go through a little bit of a lull here and then all of a sudden, the 600 comes alive again. Like I said, I've been lurking but I'm still up to stuff in the meantime and I'll catch up with you all about that soon. I will say I sprouted 8 new young ones over the past couple of days and they're all up. The main two I was anxious about where Jack Hammers from the seed I made. I figured I better get a couple going and see if the damn things will even grow. Well figures they'd be the last ones up, but they're here and looking great.
> 
> Heads Up...Great to see ya again and hearing that your doing good. Sorry bout the job thing. I'm dealing with employment crap too but I'm not getting back on that pulpit right now, but I'll just say, I hear ya brother! I also hear ya on the Amish thing, and yes I knew about that. I seen a documentary on it too and one of the characters had his buggy all powered up with a sound system that would be the envy of many car and stereo buffs. Tunes where loaded on his iPod. At the end, he ended up choosing his faith and community and giving it all up. Love that Killing Fields man.
> 
> ...


Heat in my opinion is the real killer for our hobby, an air conditioner would do you wonders. My ex his plants look like crap, a main stem and one of a couple of side branches. In veg his grows look great, I think the plants can stand more heat at that time but in flower, heat is a killer, it stunts everything.



indecline said:


> so when you say 2-3 weeks veg thats not what my plant would look like, i count my veg from the day the seedling opens up and turns green. but my plants grow under 600's from only a few days old so can be a lot bigger than those grown under smaller lights.
> at 2 weeks old my plants look like this
> View attachment 1639953
> 
> ...


See above, heat is a killer. I posted some pics about the 12/12 from seed and will post more of the deep psycho.



Dropastone said:


> This is a very interesting documentary on Amish kids as they reach that age and they go through what is called (rumspringa) just as you described above. It's been such a long time since I've seen it but there is a part in the film where they have this huge party (and there not uncommon) where different amish come from all over the US to party and go wild. Plus this documentary takes place in my neck of the woods no more than 100 miles from where I live. If y'all get a chance check it out.


That's the one I saw the other night, it was interesting to say the least. Very informative.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i bet its gonna be a helluva couchlock. maybe a brainlock, or does thc degrade?


Yes, thc does degrade. When you look at resin under magnification, amber color, the thc has passed it's peak and is breaking down into cbn? the thing that causes couchlock. So if you want to smoke and let your ass grow roots where it's sitting, I guess amber is for you. I personally like mine to be milky.

And tip top, I do believe you are correct. Our lovely girls do produce new thc every night when the sleep, think of it like your girlfriends honey pot as she sleeps. It's also why you will read the suggestion that you chop your plants as soon as lights on and then trim them under not so bright lights like your hps. I leave mine under the lights right up to their time to be chopped.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

ultimately, potency is determined by genetics like D said. there are other attributes to growing like conditions, drying, and curing which will contribute to the taste and harshness which would be taken into account by some for potency but its not where the true level of potency will be determined.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, almost an hour and I'm the only one posting? Weird.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

I should be clear, by potency i am simply badly referring to the amount of trichs, not the potency, that is to say that hashified you'd get more yield, sorry for being unclear


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

Lg, I absolutely agree, genetics is everything. You can't turn lead into gold. I've also starting using a hygrometer in my jars while my bud cures. I'm slowly trying to lower it to fifty five percent which is fully cured and no more opening of the jar is required. It was at sixty five when I jarred it and it's at sixty now. I'm guessing cause I didn't write down the date I jarred it, it's been two weeks in jars. Another week and I hope to have it down to fifty five percent and then let it sit and cure for another couple weeks...I hope. A slow dry and cure allows your plants time to let all the thc become psychoactive which takes some time. All the thc is not psychoactive when the plant is first chopped.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

And the malawi99. I too was disappointed by the potency of the smoke. The plant I grew was beautiful, smelled wonderful had nice buds and plenty of them, but not much kick. I too think it is not a very stable strain but that's what gives you that one in a hundred plants, the instability.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Wow, almost an hour and I'm the only one posting? Weird.


 I know.... it crazy lol


I also think genetics is what will determine if it CAN be dank or not,,, then the environment and root conditions will determine how well the plant will produce on all fronts... 

LG you put it nicely.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

And whodat you made the point even clearer with your added info.

This is the deep psycho with the before and right after supercropping. As you can see she wasn't that tall, the supercropping will hopefully slow down the top and allow the bottom branches to grow. Supercropping is really nothing more than forcing the growth downward into the plant rather than the plants natural desire to feed the terminal leader, the main cola.

Edit. For myself, I tie the main stem down. I find if you don't, it will be back up next day. Sometimes they stay tied down and other times I just supercrop them and let them come back up. It all depends on what the side growth is doing.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

smoke less and chat more, I can keep up easily lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> smoke less and chat more, I can keep up easily lol.


you gotta make yo mind up westy!!...........lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

deep psycho super cropping, should be interesting. is it a sat or indi pheno


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Saw this on another thread and was wondering if there was any truth to it??


Who remembers the high times from long, long ago where the cover showed this beautiful redish, purpleish, greenish glistening bud of Sinsemella? Pardon the spelling? All it was was a plant that wasn't pollinated. The sex starved female as it was described. Back in those days everything I smoked was a sativa and everything had seeds.

I tend to think along the lines of once a bud is pollinated, it's going to stop producing thc and turn it's energy into making seed, not thc. It makes thc which is in the resin, so it's really making resin to attract any available pollen. If it's getting none, it just keeps increasing the amount of resin it's making as the plant matures. Hit it with some pollen and whammo, resin production drops and seed formation is now the plants driving force, to create the next generation of healthy offspring. That's my two cents on that issue. I am always open to persuasion with a better line of thought.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> you gotta make yo mind up westy!!...........lol


I was thinking the same damn thing genuity. Wasn't our glorious mr west just bitchin' about all his dyslexic reading?

Edit. mr west, I'll have to get back to you on that one at a future date. I'm sure I'll be posting pics, maybe you can help in identifying the type?


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

us Brits are so contrite aint we?


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2011)

some preteen shots
TH SEEDS sage 25 days from seed

TH SEEDS kushage 25 days from seed

this is my sage,very compact growth

and a outdoor DOG clone

im starting some anesthesia f1's tonite,im going to let them veg outside,till they get to the size i m looking for.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

what size ya looking for gen? I like to veg till the size of a washing machine lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> what size ya looking for gen? I like to veg till the size of a washing machine lol


lol,im hopeing 5-6 weeks will give me a plant the size of brigget the midget!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

You guys are a blast or I'm really stoned tonight. Genuity I do have a question for you, did you do anything to the dog clone? It seems so much more spread out than your other plants.

You brits are contrite and us americans are rude, we make a great combo. Ya' gotta' love the six hundred.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> You guys are a blast or I'm really stoned tonight. Genuity I do have a question for you, did you do anything to the dog clone? It seems so much more spread out than your other plants.
> 
> You brits are contrite and us americans are rude, we make a great combo. Ya' gotta' love the six hundred.


i took her top off,and put it in the DWC bucket.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 10, 2011)

At what node did you top it?


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> At what node did you top it?


the clone had 7 nodes on it,i cut right above the 3rd node.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone recommend a good trimming playlist?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> anyone recommend a good trimming playlist?


Wu-tang clan radio on pandora  but Its really what ur in the mood for. I cant listen to one kind of music for too long and sometime trimming takes well,,, a long time lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> anyone recommend a good trimming playlist?


Pretty much anything by Stevie Ray Vaughn


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2011)

I mis-spelled his name, Vaughan and here is a good example of srv blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McI1NJ_iG24&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulAtTcKSZGc&feature=related


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I mis-spelled his name, Vaughan and here is a good example of srv blues
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McI1NJ_iG24&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulAtTcKSZGc&feature=related
> 
> ...


 WOW, gave me goosebumps at parts!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> WOW, gave me goosebumps at parts!!


I'm glad you enjoyed...a little more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7ZPMScX9-k&feature=related

and my favorite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zy0lqpOyc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7SS0yezCU4


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jun 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Pretty much anything by Stevie Ray Vaughn
> 
> 
> cof


Nice. I got to see him just before his accident. I mean weeks, if I recall right. It was at the Skydome in Toronto, and opening was Jeff Healy, followed by Jeff Beck. What a night of guitars that was! The only downfall of the night was the acoustics of the Dome. It was newly built and it was one of the early concerts to go on there. They used these big heavy vinyl type drapes to compact the stadium and dampen the noise but it was still kind of all over the place. I was real close on the floors, but nearer the sound guy, so the sound was pretty good for me. Definitely a great show too. 

That brings me to Jeff Healy. Don't know how many of you know him by name but he's a guitar legend of ours, who is blind and sadly he passed away some time ago at 41. A buddy of mine, and myself, used to venture up to Markham, a suburb of the suburbs, to this little downstairs bar. I wouldn't even call it a bar, but more of a room with a roll up window they served out of. Sunday nights were Jam nights and we headed up there. Not long after the Jam started, in walked Jeff and some friends and my friend and I watched while he Jammed pretty much the rest of the night. I'll never forget it. Wish we had camera phones back then I tell ya. Here's a couple for ya's

Edit. I forgot to mention for you OLD guys. Check out the piano player on the first vid. Trivia time.
[video=youtube;d95YFdubGrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d95YFdubGrU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;d0uWqs-ane0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0uWqs-ane0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jun 10, 2011)

OK, Let's see them playing together.
[video=youtube;wdLCJvoLYe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdLCJvoLYe0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Today I'll be travelling up to Groningen to watch this group play....
seems like they enjoy playing in the Netherlands....we just missed them in Amsterdam a couple months back. Travelling 200km to see them (luckily by car not by bike!)
[youtube]_JEIkpLxlL0[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool man. Looks like you have a great day planned out. Are ya wearing your wig?


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2011)

No wig today Duchie, hehe. Just little old me as I normally am. Will be leaving the stilletos at home as well which always bring fun to an evening (just difficult to drive in them, lol)


----------



## duchieman (Jun 11, 2011)

lol. So your just going just for the show and not looking to score?


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2011)

Going with the wife so I have already scored


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

Bummer:







*http://www.kgw.com/news/local/2-million-Vancouver-pot-grow-operation-busted-123667549.html*


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2011)

Good evening 6ers  hope everyone had/is having a nice friday.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

The big girls are looking awesome! And love that new scrog. Way cool!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> The big girls are looking awesome! And love that new scrog. Way cool!


Thanks Doobie  They arnt going to fill in the scrog all the way this run but I will give a better attempt next time... Just gotta get it to work but once it does it will be awesome.

I like my big girls too, thank you


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

This guy makes me realize I need to try WAY harder:

Bill Clements

[video=youtube;mlRl8Pe-LHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlRl8Pe-LHU[/video]
[video=youtube;uZKoiIh3Smg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZKoiIh3Smg&NR=1[/video]
[video=youtube;vcMyE8o3M38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcMyE8o3M38[/video]

*http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=one+armed+bass+player&cp=14&safe=off&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=vid&source=og&sa=N&tab=wv&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=eb9ef785533d8810&biw=1379&bih=738*


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Good evening 6ers  hope everyone had/is having a nice friday.


Nice whodat, yeah i was wondering if they would fill the screen up myself looking good any way bro and are them big girls them super soil ones?

I was reading the bit about seeded bud being stronger and a friend whos crop came down came with some tough looking cheese full of seeds. I smoked what i could even though i took out 30+ seeds out of less that an 1/8 i didnt think the bud was strong it smelled nice but no real strength. Got some free beans to mess with now- its *G-bud x cheese*(unknown cut). He had a male and didnt remove it in time, ive told him to collect most of the seeds hes got so there should be at least 100 of these knocking about , which if *any bodys intrested* in let the *seed fairy* know and something can be arranged..



I got some neem oil yesterday ,gettin the dia..earth later today, not sure if this one will work as its for skin and has other oils in it, no instructions on it so im mixing it @1:10 , heres a pic of it.. i havent used it yet .. 

And finally updated the room , changed around a few pots and im going to add them plants after all cause i cant fit a tent anywhere at this moment..Hope fully i dont live to regret it



Have a good weekend 6..

 Dre


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice whodat, yeah i was wondering if they would fill the screen up myself looking good any way bro and are them big girls them super soil ones?
> 
> 
> Dre


yes sir dr sir.
your room is looking tight bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

Northern Berry at 51 days of 12/12-


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 11, 2011)

Man, what kinda camera took those photo's? Not many better examples of "frosty"


----------



## indecline (Jun 11, 2011)

loving the grows on at the moment guys, keep up the good work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Man, what kinda camera took those photo's? Not many better examples of "frosty"


It's my old Canon TX-1. Found a setting on it that really helps with the close up shots (Super Macro).

For those wo were kind of digging the MC Frontalot stuff, here's a neat video interview (Taxicab Confessions-style) about him & his buddies hacking a Lillith Fair contest:

[video=youtube;-fSA6Xv6Uzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fSA6Xv6Uzs[/video]

[video=youtube;4SEVSVOScBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SEVSVOScBU[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still rocking a rather old point and shoot cannon ixus 65, nice little camera to slip in ya pocket, but i'd like something a little more shazzam.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello 6,
It's your old buddy Endlscycle....just popping in to see what's happening.....looks like some beautiful grows going on!!!!
I'm not growing at the moment...got the whole house in a box just waiting to move...just wish someone would rent my house so I can move on to the next house to get a new grow going.
we just had our baby girl a month ago today....been really sleepy lately...LOL
@HeadsUp.......was sitting on the og18 and cali-o headband.....after the wifey popped the kid out that was the first thing we smoked in celebration...very tasty sir....keep it up...also...have you germ'd any of the seeds from those....I think I'll save em for a rainy day.
Hope everyone is having a wonderful day....we'll see ya around 6

Peace!!!!!!!
Endlscycle


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

I had pretty much given up on mine as far as getting decent pics out of it until I stumbled across two things:
1st was that my camera doesn't focus accurately on things that are closer than 19-inches (48cm) unless it's in "Manual" mode and, using the "Func Set" button to access the settings, I can set it from regular camera mode to "Super Macro" mode which allows for fairly sharp pics of things close up with the camera able to be held so close that the object is touching the lens, and it will still focus in.

And 2nd, it takes a second for it to lock in the focus, so it's best if there is a lot of light on the subject (Super Macro turns off the built-in flash, so you need a good light shining on what you want to photograph), and it's also best if a tripod is used and the self-timer so there is no chance of the camera moving when it snaps the pic.

Our cameras are fairly close in age and features, so there's a chance they might share the same operating system and camera functions. 
With Canon, the "Macro" symbol is a red flower blossom with an "M" on it. 
"Super Macro" is the same blossom but with an "S" on it.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 11, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hello 6,
> It's your old buddy Endlscycle....just popping in to see what's happening.....looks like some beautiful grows going on!!!!
> I'm not growing at the moment...got the whole house in a box just waiting to move...just wish someone would rent my house so I can move on to the next house to get a new grow going.
> we just had our baby girl a month ago today....been really sleepy lately...LOL
> ...


Congrats on your new baby girl E. That's awesome! Even though I'm still growing I know what you mean about wanting to move badly. Among other reasons, I'd like to find somewhere that I can set up better. Hope it comes soon for ya man. 

Doobie, way to bring life back to that old point and shoot of yours. Canon Rocks! So that's looking what, about a week or so to go?

So it's a nice cool day today and I'm sitting back listening to my favorite 97.5 Pirate Radio, online, while a Jack Hammer is going off in my bloody heed. Love Saturday mornings.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 11, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I had pretty much given up on mine as far as getting decent pics out of it until I stumbled across two things:
> 1st was that my camera doesn't focus accurately on things that are closer than 19-inches (48cm) unless it's in "Manual" mode and, using the "Func Set" button to access the settings, I can set it from regular camera mode to "Super Macro" mode which allows for fairly sharp pics of things close up with the camera able to be held do close that the object is touching the lens, and it will still focus in.
> 
> And 2nd, it takes a second for it to lock in the focus, so it's best if there is a lot of light on the subject (Super Macro turns off the built-in flash, so you need a good light shining on what you want to photograph), and it's also best if a tripod is used and the self-timer so there is no chance of the camera moving when it snaps the pic.
> ...


Yeah, i've macro and digital macro but no super macro. Mine just doesn't take very clear photo;s when zoomed in, very fuzzy edges to things. But hey, i bought it 5 years ago in hong kong and i still opt for it before i use the phone camera which aint half bad. I like it when electronics last


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

High duchie, a good Saturday to you!
Yeah, I'm kind of thinking about that: 7 to 10 days, but the way they're (the trichomes) a starting to milk over, it'll probably be closer to 7 days.
The three Northern Berries are maturing faster than the 4 MTF plants, by probably a full week or more. Those MTF's can keep packing on mass for an extended time if they aren't stressed into self pollinating.
I stayed up late, so am going to slip off for a quick nap so I don't zombie-out some time in the middle of the day. 
Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, i've macro and digital macro but no super macro. Mine just doesn't take very clear photo;s when zoomed in, very fuzzy edges to things. But hey, i bought it 5 years ago in hong kong and i still opt for it before i use the phone camera which aint half bad. I like it when electronics last


Too bad about the missing feature, but it got me thinking about the first generation digital cameras that were lucky to take 640x480 pixels. And had 1-megabyte memory cards. 
Even our rusty old digi's are light years ahead of them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

Got to meet a fellow Sixxer yesterday---

Good times kinda wish we coulda chilled longer. Next time bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

Power Skunk Day EDIT Day 29, not 36


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Fellas!!! I read a few pages back i think it was bobo that was having bug problems. I just thought id share a remedy for spider mites that worked well for me. I got this stuff from the garden center call "Safer End All Insect Killer" It did the job for me. Its a bit harsh on the gals so go sparingly and try not to let it seep into your soil. What i did was sprayed the under sides of the leaves off good with a water hose and then misted the leaves with the insect killer. Let them sit over night and then repeat 2 more times. Never seen a mite ever again and i had a pretty bad infestation. As for the bulbous growths that where mentioned it could be a boring worm or slug of some sort. Ive seen them on my outdoor girls last year but never indoor sos thats kinda weird. Anyhoos looking good everybody. Wishing i could show off some pron but the cave is gone for now. When the outdoor season winds down ill throw up some nug shots.  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Got to meet a fellow Sixxer yesterday---
> 
> Good times kinda wish we coulda chilled longer. Next time bro


Dude, what a coincidence... I hung out with one of our crew yesterday too. Funny shit, the guy I met up with gave me about a half a big chocolate chip cookie with the goods in it. Your boy jig thought he'd be badass and ate about half of what was given him.

HOLY SHIT

Remember the story about the cop that made some brownies and thought he and his wife were dying. I never understood how thc could do that to someone. Well... I can kinda understand now. Shit was just insane. Been about 14 hours since I ate it and I'm still ripped. Walking a little sideways.

Props to the chef (however you might want to consider warning labels, lol)


----------



## indecline (Jun 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Who remembers the high times from long, long ago where the cover showed this beautiful redish, purpleish, greenish glistening bud of Sinsemella? Pardon the spelling? All it was was a plant that wasn't pollinated. The sex starved female as it was described. Back in those days everything I smoked was a sativa and everything had seeds.
> 
> I tend to think along the lines of once a bud is pollinated, it's going to stop producing thc and turn it's energy into making seed, not thc. It makes thc which is in the resin, so it's really making resin to attract any available pollen. If it's getting none, it just keeps increasing the amount of resin it's making as the plant matures. Hit it with some pollen and whammo, resin production drops and seed formation is now the plants driving force, to create the next generation of healthy offspring. That's my two cents on that issue. I am always open to persuasion with a better line of thought.


Im baked and that sounded awesome.



Heads Up said:


> You guys are a blast or I'm really stoned tonight. Genuity I do have a question for you, did you do anything to the dog clone? It seems so much more spread out than your other plants.
> 
> You brits are contrite and us americans are rude, we make a great combo. Ya' gotta' love the six hundred.


Im glad i wandered onto this thread I fucking love pot and I love the 600.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Dude, what a coincidence... I hung out with one of our crew yesterday too. Funny shit, the guy I met up with gave me about a half a big chocolate chip cookie with the goods in it. Your boy jig thought he'd be badass and ate about half of what was given him.
> 
> HOLY SHIT
> 
> ...


That was actually a whole cookie, it just came out a funny shape because the pan was tilted in the oven 

BTW your Sour Kush is some very nice smoke, definitely a good all dayer!!
Glad to hear you had a safe drive home, and you took my advice to not eat before you drove 

Should be getting my food handlers card next week, so you may be seeing BC Treats at a shop near you


----------



## indecline (Jun 11, 2011)

that would be sweet, I can never get my cookies to taste great, always have a strange smell from the butter.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 11, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey Fellas!!! I read a few pages back i think it was bobo that was having bug problems. I just thought id share a remedy for spider mites that worked well for me. I got this stuff from the garden center call "Safer End All Insect Killer" It did the job for me. Its a bit harsh on the gals so go sparingly and try not to let it seep into your soil. What i did was sprayed the under sides of the leaves off good with a water hose and then misted the leaves with the insect killer. Let them sit over night and then repeat 2 more times. Never seen a mite ever again and i had a pretty bad infestation. As for the bulbous growths that where mentioned it could be a boring worm or slug of some sort. Ive seen them on my outdoor girls last year but never indoor sos thats kinda weird. Anyhoos looking good everybody. Wishing i could show off some pron but the cave is gone for now. When the outdoor season winds down ill throw up some nug shots.  1BMM


Hey thanks for the reply. I asked the guys at my local shop and they said it looked like sugar excretion. Pretty sure and this point that it isn't bugs but a byproduct nstead... Still need to taste it and see if it's sweet. Weird tho, eh?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2011)

I wanna hang with some 600 peeps! I have also met a fellow member, we had a small toke but not allot of time to chill... I'll get at you soon for a seriouse smoke sesh bro  u know who you is lol

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## indecline (Jun 11, 2011)

but gutted, just finished a hold em tournament in 11th for 800 quid, first place was 10k. i dont know if you all play but i hit trip queens on a q38 board got shoved all in by an Ak flush draw and lost to it on the river.
I dont care how good anyone is but you cant win one of those tournaments unless you get lucky and win a few counflips. but thats all the fun.

anyone else play a lot? im playing daily. I dont know any other players. a bit like pot lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Dude, what a coincidence... I hung out with one of our crew yesterday too. Funny shit, the guy I met up with gave me about a half a big chocolate chip cookie with the goods in it. Your boy jig thought he'd be badass and ate about half of what was given him.
> 
> HOLY SHIT
> 
> ...


Sorry to dredge up this old Family Guy spoof I did, but I was laughing pretty good while reading jig's post about his mega cookie. 
Making me rethink bringing one of my buddy's special cookies for a snack just before the Rush concert  :


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

The Seed Fairy came! 
The Seed Fairy came!!
A thousand 'thank you's' to the Seed Fairy!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2011)

your a lucky man doob! This fairy ladie sounds like a cool as chick lol


----------



## indecline (Jun 11, 2011)

The fairy delivered to a family member adress because my mail gets stolen a lot, 
"oh you know how you told me there would be a letter for you from america, from your friend you met when you were travelling in australia. he was sending you a usb stick right?"

" yeah?!"

"well it feels like a vail and its stamped from amsterdam"

"erm..."

picking it up in the morning, got to come up with an excuse lol


----------



## duchieman (Jun 11, 2011)

Good morning, again, Doobie. That lineup looks familiar. I just did transplanting this morning on a Dog, a White Widow, 4 Cheeseberry Haze (seed from the CBH I grew last), 2 Jack Hammers (seed by Duchie), 3 Deep Blues and a revegged Cheeseberry Haze cut I took from same said plant. She's been vegging for some time now and already smells great, and went into 12/12 today. I'm just getting ready to plant some of these Deep Blue x Jack the Rippers (Psycho Killer). I have a #1 and #2 strain pack to choose from and can't make up my mind so I'm splitting it and doing both.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> your a lucky man doob! This fairy ladie sounds like a cool as chick lol


Yeah, for an old chick, she's curiously cool. 
Really stoked about the new beans, and will be planting 6 of them next Friday. 
Pics of it on the 600 will be mandatory, from planting to harvest and, of course sparking up the first bowl/jernt of the tasty different genetics.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning, again, Doobie. That lineup looks familiar. I just did transplanting this morning on a Dog, a White Widow, 4 Cheeseberry Haze (seed from the CBH I grew last), 2 Jack Hammers (seed by Duchie), 3 Deep Blues and a revegged Cheeseberry Haze cut I took from same said plant. She's been vegging for some time now and already smells great, and went into 12/12 today. I'm just getting ready to plant some of these Deep Blue x Jack the Rippers (Psycho Killer). I have a #1 and #2 strain pack to choose from and can't make up my mind so I'm splitting it and doing both.


Hi, duchie.
Looks like I'll be going back over quite a few of your grow pics to see what I can expect from these botanical zygotes. 
Can hardly wait to get some of these in the soil and watch them sprout & grow!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2011)

indecline said:


> The fairy delivered to a family member adress because my mail gets stolen a lot,
> "oh you know how you told me there would be a letter for you from america, from your friend you met when you were travelling in australia. he was sending you a usb stick right?"
> 
> " yeah?!"
> ...


He was on his way back home and thought it would be less costly to send while still in Europe, rather than waiting to send it from the States?


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 11, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hello 6,
> It's your old buddy Endlscycle....just popping in to see what's happening.....looks like some beautiful grows going on!!!!
> I'm not growing at the moment...got the whole house in a box just waiting to move...just wish someone would rent my house so I can move on to the next house to get a new grow going.
> we just had our baby girl a month ago today....been really sleepy lately...LOL
> ...


Congrats to you and the wife endls, the wonders of life, the cycle continues. Nope on the beans, I can't take credit for them they were not my creation, sorry.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good morning, again, Doobie. That lineup looks familiar. I just did transplanting this morning on a Dog, a White Widow, 4 Cheeseberry Haze (seed from the CBH I grew last), 2 Jack Hammers (seed by Duchie), 3 Deep Blues and a revegged Cheeseberry Haze cut I took from same said plant. She's been vegging for some time now and already smells great, and went into 12/12 today. I'm just getting ready to plant some of these Deep Blue x Jack the Rippers (Psycho Killer). I have a #1 and #2 strain pack to choose from and can't make up my mind so I'm splitting it and doing both.


Duchie a couple of questions. I've been out of the loop here for a couple of weeks, I fell into a vagina and I couldn't get out. Your jackhammers, it's a straight cross of a male and female jackhammer? And you also say deep blue x jack the rippers is Psycho Killer? I have a psycho killer going and it has great vigor...and do you know what a deep psycho is? I also have one of them going, I started day of one flower yesterday, not 12/12, flower. Are these sativa dominant strains and they sound oddly like something subcool breeds? Do you know where I can find info? Also, the jackhammers, how long do you veg them, what style of growing, I'm thinking scrog for my next grow and how long of a flower period and what kind of yield did you get from them? My killing fields is super airy, I just jarred it today, I'm thinking an ounce and a half if I'm lucky. The shackzilla I got almost three ounces.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie a couple of questions. I've been out of the loop here for a couple of weeks, I fell into a vagina and I couldn't get out. Your jackhammers, it's a straight cross of a male and female jackhammer? And you also say deep blue x jack the rippers is Psycho Killer? I have a psycho killer going and it has great vigor...and do you know what a deep psycho is? I also have one of them going, I started day of one flower yesterday, not 12/12, flower. Are these sativa dominant strains and they sound oddly like something subcool breeds? Do you know where I can find info? Also, the jackhammers, how long do you veg them, what style of growing, I'm thinking scrog for my next grow and how long of a flower period and what kind of yield did you get from them? My killing fields is super airy, I just jarred it today, I'm thinking an ounce and a half if I'm lucky. The shackzilla I got almost three ounces.



I can answer the question about the psycho killer. That's deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper or they could be psycho killer suprises which are psycho killer x unknown male either deep psycho or engineers dream. Deep psycho is deep purple x psychosis, the psychosis is a uk clone only, deep purple comes from tga and is like querkle. On the money for tga and subcool i used a male of his for crossing clone onlys of mine and fave tga clone aka jack the ripper early finishing sativa at 8 weeks and lemon pledge smell. Hope this halps ya heads up dude. Cunt drunk lmao >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh mr west and the info. My psycho killer has some humongous fan leaves and now that she's starting to flower the new growth looks very sativa'ish. So am I getting that psychosis and jack the ripper are both sativa dominant strains from subcool?

My lady is in Oregon and Washington State, as a matter of fact she's visiting Mt. Saint Helens today. Cunt drunk is right mr west. I had my face buried in it so far one night, my eyes were burning from her cum. So be warned guys, if you like to eat at the Y, don't rub your eyes in the juice, it burns.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, Heads Up. Somehow I think it was more like dove in and, I can't picture ya trying very hard to get out. I'm not 100% on the Deep Blues and the Deep Blue X Jack the Rippers. That's just how they were marked by the fairy. I think they were relayed through the fairy network and that mr.west knows better about these. I was informed that the DBXJTR was dubbed Psycho Killer. The TGA and Subcool tip is a good starting point for me, thanks for that mr. west, and HU. 

About the JH's, that would be spot on with a straight JH cross. Mom was topped above the 2nd after I reached the 4th node and she grew 4 towering branches with bud all up them. She grew nice tight elongated style buds and was very lemon grass smelling, both in bud and smoke. I loved how my place smelled after smoking it. I can't be precise on the weight but it definitely exceeded 2oz, maybe closer to the 3 mark. Daddy was much branchier and also pretty lemon smelling, as I recall. The new female I have is branchy as well and has a completely different smell to her. It's that smell that I can't really put a finger on as far as describing it, and I've smelled in other strains, and it's that nutty, nutmeg type smell. Funny, today my wife was cooking pasta and for a bit I thought I was smelling my plant, even though I was nowhere near it. As far as flower goes, I went 13 weeks and probably should have went another 1 or more. Anyway, like I said earlier, I finally planted a couple of them myself and they're up and in they're new beds, so now so we'll see how I did. Haven't done any kind of Scrog myself but I think Sannie recommends it for these. Do you have some of these now HU? If so, I'm real pleased about that. Oh, and vegging. I wouldn't go more than a few weeks with them. They'll really go when you put them in flower.

 Duchie

Edit. HU. this link will take you right to a post of the JH mother on my thread. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/387947-duchies-little-big-top-under-4.html#post5549734


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 11, 2011)

Whats up Sixerz...hope you all have a great weekend!!!!

*Venom OG Kush* (Flowering Day 33)
View attachment 1644028View attachment 1644032View attachment 1644031

*Early Skunk*



Peace All

BKB


----------



## nickman (Jun 11, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The lovely uberkush from sannie...and for the final result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx 4 postn those pics of the uber kush...

I really need to get a digtal camera...

i've got 3 uber's going right now on 7.5 weeks along with a hercules and ak48...
i was planning on taking the 1st uber down on the 56th day mark and then wait till week 9 for the other 2...
i could easily chop the #2 uber down at 8 weeks also but i'll let her ride till 9 weeks...
the #3 looks like she could take the longest out of all 3...

the hercules that i have going looks so good...very frosty and very thick buds...she looks the prettiest in the garden...
i can never find much info on the hercules...10 weeks sounds right to me, man will she be lookn good by then...

thanx again...


----------



## duchieman (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow BKB, real nice. That early skunk looks like it's going to be a nice heavy smoke.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuckin awesome 600!!! Did someone mention Medibles? Still stoned from last nights brownie!!! Drove 200km to see a concert and left my fukkin weed stash at home (the wife was pleased), hahaha, lucky I had that brownie eh!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Lazy bastard copy and paste link from journal...it is Sunday after all.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-post5837806.html#post5837806


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 12, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow BKB, real nice. That early skunk looks like it's going to be a nice heavy smoke.


I have never smoked or grown it before, but for some odd reason it smells so fucking sweet, like Gummi Bears....I am guesstimating another two weeks then I will flush and drown those bitches. I got those two clones right when they rooted and I just threw them both into 12/12. I am going to get another one of those Early Skunk clones so I can really grow it out.

Has anyone else grown or smoked Early Skunk? Any inputs on the smoke and grow would be helpful. 

@DST, I been wanting to try MJ Pumpkin Pie, any recipes?

Peace

BKB

Peace


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

We are growing pumkins just now actually, never made a pumkin pie before, but I guess you just make a regular pumkin pie but add MJ butter into the mix, I will ask the wife if she has ever made pumpkin pie and perhaps she has a recipe squirreled away somewhere.

Early ..... strains have been around for years. So probably but not that I could recall any specific details, so basically absolutely nae fekkin help what-so-ever, lol. Soz.

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Fuckin awesome 600!!! Did someone mention Medibles? Still stoned from last nights brownie!!! Drove 200km to see a concert and left my fukkin weed stash at home (the wife was pleased), hahaha, lucky I had that brownie eh!
> 
> Peace, DST


That's the reason I always have a bud and spoon in the vehicle for a back-up. But we rely on our cars (as opposed to bikes) as our major form of transportation.

 
cof


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Exodus Cheese getting some wind training, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 12, 2011)

When I was young and still riding a bike all over, I would stash my weed in the handlebar. Good Sunday morning all. Hope it's bright and sunny in your world. I actually don't know what to do with myself today. Other than some watering, there's nothing more to do in the garden but watch. All the transplants are doing well this morning with no signs of stress so that's all good. 

I have a question about outdoor grows but it's kinda region specific so I guess N.E America or probably European guys could answer. I'm just wondering when it's too late to start outdoors? Would I have trouble doing it around this time?

Thanks


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2011)

duchieman said:


> When I was young and still riding a bike all over, I would stash my weed in the handlebar. Good Sunday morning all. Hope it's bright and sunny in your world. I actually don't know what to do with myself today. Other than some watering, there's nothing more to do in the garden but watch. All the transplants are doing well this morning with no signs of stress so that's all good.
> 
> I have a question about outdoor grows but it's kinda region specific so I guess N.E America or probably European guys could answer. I'm just wondering when it's too late to start outdoors? Would I have trouble doing it around this time?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think it's to late i think the plants will start to flower bout August the problem is usually getting them to finish before the weather starts to turn bad.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

I would say if you put plants out now they should start to flower pretty much straight away (if they are clones and mature enough). My outdoor girls have started flowering (or showing signs of their sex anyway). I would guesstimate end of the month for full flowering mode to be on (I hope!)


----------



## duchieman (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks 3eyes. So I guess the sooner you get them out, the more natural veg time you have and in turn, bigger plants in the end? I'm guessing I wouldn't want anything more than a 9 week plant then. Just looking it up, my region is a mid October frost. Not sure if I'd try it or not. Frankly, I'm just in it for myself and can, eventually #@!*, produce more than enough indoors with a whole lot less risk. I do know someone who has someplace private and secure, and thought about 1 or 2, which would give me the reserve I need. Hmmm, food for thought.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Try the Deep Blues, they are fairly short flowering plants. as a suggestion.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks D. They're still a bit away from being big enough. As a matter of fact the more I think about it, everything is too little. Oh, well, maybe another 6 will make it right?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2011)

The nice thing about a perputual garden is that there is something to harvest every couple of weeks and today's contributor is heri






cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> @DST, I been wanting to try MJ Pumpkin Pie, any recipes?


I am not DST, but I am answering this anyways (hope it's ok, lol). My wife makes this Killer Pumpkin Pie Cheesecake for thanks giving and christmas every year. I love it. If you want the recipe I'll type it up. The crust is the only thing that requires butter, so the mj would have to be in there, but it would have a lovely pumpkin cheesy center to go with it. mmmmmmm.

let me know

EDIT: page bump



curious old fart said:


> The nice thing about a perputual garden is that there is something to harvest every couple of weeks and today's contributor is heri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2011)

This weeks update of the soil test from left to right
Fox Farm..........Miracle Grow...........Jungle Growth Pro


The mh bulbs don't allow the yellow to show as vivid as they really are. The whole miracle grow plant is bright yellow-appears to be a severe nitrogen deficiency. It's so bad that I just added some blood meal to try to correct it.


cof


----------



## indecline (Jun 12, 2011)

have you been feeding the test plants at all? am i right in thinking thats what the experiment is about?

has anyone used G.E.T UMPH power?

"Okay, here it is. Umph Power, the elements within this bottle will cause your plants to secrete more oils! But you must first use Power to Bloom to increase flower size. Wait 4 days then use Umph Power to increase oils. Realigning the mineral elements, having them absorbing through the leaf and flowers, causes fast reaction on flowering plants to protect themselves against out side elements and will create more oils."

its a foliar feed but you are supposed to use it after using power to bloom.
do you think it will make any difference at all to my plants? just pinched a bit from a friend, sprayed my buds at the end of week 3 and again at the end of week 5.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2011)

indecline said:


> have you been feeding the test plants at all? am i right in thinking thats what the experiment is about?


You're right, it's been water only, but the mg plant looked so bad I had to do something.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

indecline said:


> have you been feeding the test plants at all? am i right in thinking thats what the experiment is about?
> 
> has anyone used G.E.T UMPH power?
> 
> ...



I got a free dose of that stuff from my grow shop but never used it lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2011)

Just cracked another cheesus seed and it had a double tap root 1st time i've seen that, no pics though sorry guys as my Mrs has got the camera and she's in Portugal so i've just popped it into a jiffy to see what comes of it.


----------



## TWS (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone !

Well our Vented Hood and Fan & filter got here Tuesday and Friday respectfully. We scored a used portable AC so needless to say I've been Working in the room most of the week. It's finally complete for now and we are gonna count Saturday 6/11 first day of vegg.  The seedlings are about 3 weeks old and the clones have taken good root. We transplanted 9 into 5 gallon buckets and have 2 clones waiting to finish rooting. We will probably have to cull out some male seedlings. Everyone is now on the big light and no more T5's. 

Thanks to everyone who suggested and help make up my mind on getting the 6" fan & filter as the cooling factor is a 100x's better. No Ac needed at this point and it's 80* outside. Money well spent.


The couple of plants outside are finally kicking butt after we treated some Nitro Deff.

Thanks everyone as we are on our way !









The room






















Two Gals outside  LST


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2011)

DST, what is the post num of the deep blue?


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> DST, what is the post num of the deep blue?


i replied in the breading tthread for you with some pics of the Deep Blue.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> I got a free dose of that stuff from my grow shop but never used it lol


lol, i remember that.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2011)

DST said:


> i replied in the breading tthread for you with some pics of the Deep Blue.


 thank you!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey 600! now this is a pace I can keep up with lol
Will be around to share pics tonight


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 12, 2011)

Aeviiananah you gotta see my banana kush and blue dream! I just got them yesterday.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh yea the big ones are blue dream and banana. The rest are sour grapes sky walker apricot cotton candy : )


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Oh yea the big ones are blue dream and banana. The rest are sour grapes sky walker apricot cotton candy : )


 nice collection bro....the skywalker og is supposed to be fire. i also like the sound of sour grapes. i got a sicc mbs pheno thats got a diesel berry flavor. what are the genetics of banana?


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 12, 2011)

Heres my Girls i think they are around day 34-36 taken right after the lights went out
Nirvana White Widow:









Sour Cream: 









Pineapple Express:


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

heres a few microscope shots, XXX, GDP, Skywalker


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks nice tws



also like the line up Gopedxr 


Sause she looks thirsty and hungry, or really tired jk... The move was probably stressful on er. Big ups bro.

And Im might be too late because Im really ummmm fudgefied but LG has some very nice pics coming lol
So my explanation on the fudge... I ate 95gs of fudge to see what would happened,, it worked lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

haha i beat you to it bud!! those plants are looking picture perfect so far!! i wouldnt put it past you to be the first to overdose off chron hahahah.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha i beat you to it bud!! those plants are looking picture perfect so far!! i wouldnt put it past you to be the first to overdose off chron hahahah.


lol you did beat me but I need a 8hr handicap.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

So is this going to be a new element in our profile...Ganja Handicaps, lol. 

"Well people, Kasey Kasem reporting from RIU here at the Great 600 Thread in the Cloud (bad computer joke), we have "whodat" who is on an 8 hour Handicap, he's been trying to get that down all season, but for the life of him he just can't BLOODY HELP HIMSELF the ganja freak!!!! lol. Pass that joint, you married to it!?!?!

Have a good Monday people.

DST


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2011)

keep being awesome.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

My bad D, Im rolling another... 
And yes I want those fancy parking spots too!


And thanks TWS ~ h8 to sound snobbish but the flash did kinda throw the color off in the pic... Shes much greener 

Thanks


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 13, 2011)

By far the best bong i have ever had the pleasure to dab! 
[video=youtube;tTFLNz86vss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTFLNz86vss[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> By far the best bong i have ever had the pleasure to dab!
> [video=youtube;tTFLNz86vss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTFLNz86vss[/video]


Oh fizzle shizzle! +rizzle! if I cizzle  lolizzle


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

oh no, whodat just gone and increased his handicap, lol.


----------



## Feirefiz (Jun 13, 2011)

what up 600, just waaaay too much going on in here for me to keep up, good stuff
i dont know what that bong costs but i would make users sign a damage waiver before using that thing lol that is a nice piece of glass


the next batch has gone in , we have blueberry jam from dr. atomic, and blueberry from jordan of the islands. 


3 weeks in, be back with photos in a couple months . hopefully they are worthy lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

we look forward to it feirefiz!! Good luck with everything.


Feirefiz said:


> what up 600, just waaaay too much going on in here for me to keep up, good stuff
> i dont know what that bong costs but i would make users sign a damage waiver before using that thing lol that is a nice piece of glass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

Trimed up final weight 100 Grams on the nose.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

nice, you stopped running the NL5 then Dropa? You got the same bonsai clippers that I have! sweet.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah that was my third round with the NL#5. I'm starting to get a little board with it and it's time to move on to something else, plus I'm getting ready to move. Sadly I've been unemployed for almost 2 years now. I'm 41 and have been working religiously since I quit school at the age of 16 and this is the longest I've been without work ever. I just cant seem to find a job and I don't know if it's my age and nobody wants to hire me because I'm getting old or if it's just that there is no work out there to be had. So in the mean time I'm getting ready to move back in with my mom until I can get back on my feet. The good news out of all this is that I got permission to resume my grow at my moms house and I should be back at it again within a month and I'll have around 4 times the space to work with. I'll probably be growing some G13 Pineapple express and a cpl others when I get everything setup at my moms.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I work in the Recruitment world and have my own company and it has been bloody hard over the last few years for us, we charge companies to hire our candidates!!! But our main stuff is in contract/temp work and even that has been drastic. Too many suppliers chasing too few jobs. Then there are bodyshops with engineers (we work in IT/Computer industry) who are sitting doing nothing but have to be paid, until the companies go bust. It's crazy times for everyone, and although the financial markets may be picking up, companies are still slow to sign off on new hires and commitment to new projects. I haven't paid myself a proper salary in over a year now as well. So yeh, it's because there are so many people on the market chasing jobs still. It's going to be like that for a while as well.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sause she looks thirsty and hungry, or really tired jk... The move was probably stressful on er. Big ups bro.


Yea i think she needed a topping of SS so i did that this morning and fed her some water along with the rest of the girls. I try to wait till they tell me they need water 
*Call Me The Plant Whisper*


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Hotsause, that poor girl was SHOUTING for water, not whispering, lmao. Treat em mean, keep em kean, like your regime but I would suggest just giving the pot a little lift to know when they should be watered, not waiting for droop. Or if you are not a big fan of watering to often, or your work or something restricts you, there are some soils out there that hold water better, can't remember the name of the product that's used, but it holds water in a smaller area (it's used for growing in dry areas)...ah well, memory is shagged.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/former-judge-to-file-initiative-to-regulate-marijuana-122028784.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

the 600 is dope!

nice pron drop! and that bong is some fine glass gnome. you own that piece? how much that set you back?

bit of pron for the 600!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG guys! On this one page alone there is so much to respond to that a mutliquote would be a page in itself. Cof's Heri and soil test. I'm wondering who'd be willing to pay to have those results, or maybe, to not have them shown? Whodat's grow, that bums me out every time I look at it because it's so F'n awsome! I love that screen dude! Then there's the other grows like hotsause and Dropa and lg with his micro shots, nice stuff. Then there's GG, with his bong hits! My old friend was like you. Tall and skinny but huge lungs. Love seeing those vids man. Then there's the laughs. Too funny in here sometimes. Anyway, like always, a fun filled Hoooouuuuuuuuuse! that's Rockin It!

Dropa, sorry to hear bout your troubles finding work and having to move. Glad you can still keep things going there. I haven't worked in two years either but for health, not lack of work. I know what you mean about the 40 thing too. I think this is where that crap starts. Anyway, stay strong man. 

Then theres the newcomer Feirefiz. Mister, or at least I'm pretty sure your a mister, you just grabbed my attention. I've had Dr. Atomic on my wishlist for some time now and will be grabbing some fairly soon here. I did however, just cut The Purp, from Jordan of the Islands a few days ago and loaded a bowl this morning with a tester. Oooeee! What a head high this is, both front and back, and really heavy on the eyes. But it's not couchlock at all. Even so young it has a nice taste to it but I won't try to describe it yet. Overall, I'm happy with it. My spidey senses are telling me your a Canuck. That's ok if you don't want to answer that, just putting it out there. Either way, I'm watching you 

Ok, enough about you guys, lets talk about me.  No, really, I did come on this morning to talk about this Purp I smoked this morning, as described above. But, there's a bonus too. I painted her lower buds with Extrema. When I harvested her I left the two lower buds on to maybe reveg, or at least let the seeds mature. Funny thing is, when I was breaking up the bud this morning 6 beautiful seed fell out. So I'm thinking, either they are Purps or Purp X Extrema, and either way they're a gift. I'll have to get a better look in those fresh buds and see what's in there. 

Well, my fingers are sore now so I'm off. Have a good day guys. 
 Duchie


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

@ DST I guess it's tough all over and even across the pond. I hope things turn around for you soon brother.

@ DG&T Thanks man.

@ Duchie Thanks to you too my friend and I'm sorry to hear about you health and I hope you get well soon. My pops (God rest his soul) always told me the older you get the less employers will want to take a chance on you for a job. This is the one time I hope he's wrong. 

Peace 6er's


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

One of my newer projects, new strain to play with anyhow 

I call it Chemband  It is Reserva Privada Headband X ( Rez Chem x Sour Diesel)

I popped 6 seeds about a month ago, 5 sprouted, 1 half sprouted, it was tossed.

1 was placed into flowering about 2 weeks ago, its a male I am pretty sure. 2 more were placed into 12/12 yesterday, and I have 2 left in veg. 1 in coco/perlite and the other in a mini DWC.

Obviously sex hasnt shown yet, but based on feeling the two in veg are female. I topped one of them a few days ago, and she is the one that i have my eye on


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Hotsause, that poor girl was SHOUTING for water, not whispering, lmao. Treat em mean, keep em kean, like your regime but I would suggest just giving the pot a little lift to know when they should be watered, not waiting for droop. Or if you are not a big fan of watering to often, or your work or something restricts you, there are some soils out there that hold water better, can't remember the name of the product that's used, but it holds water in a smaller area (it's used for growing in dry areas)...ah well, memory is shagged.


Yea my problem at the moment is i dont have much room to do a lift test my light is pretty close to these ladies. Ive been trying it with the SC which is in the back corner but yesterday i did some weed whacking so i didn't wanna go anywhere near my flowering room till i took a shower. Soon enough ill be getting my Dr150w CANT WAIT


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Evening peeps, lovely pron show Don, looking like you got a few fat nugs in there. 

And BC she looks real nice, hope she has a fat waistband, lol. 

Duchie, you sure your fingers are sore from typing, stop fiddling with those ladies all the time, they need some rest. God bless new seeds, hope they turn good for you mate.

Well it's a public holiday but my wife had to go into work this avvo so sitting on my tod smoking reefers and fannying around in the garden, I think I have moved every plant inside and outside at least once, haha.

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening peeps, lovely pron show Don, looking like you got a few fat nugs in there.
> 
> And BC she looks real nice, hope she has a fat waistband, lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks D, sounds like ill match your reefer with a bowl or two 

Fat waistband indeed, you should see the size of the stalks on the rest of the chembands, def. some fat fuckers there 

Edit: Just in case you thought i was slacking with just some veg shots... the final Northern Skunk to come down


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks outstanding bill. Nice job.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Looks outstanding bill. Nice job.


Thanks man, FWIW she smells and tastes great too  lol


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

Really nice bill. And yes D, I will admit, I have been fingering a few flowers lately, but I always considered that my therapy for the carpal I'm getting from being 600 member. If you guys aren't better typists trying to keep up here then there's no hope in that skill department for ya. Thankfully it's not one you need to grow weed. (there's a song or something in there). 

I want to ask. Does anyone here ever feel that they may be allergic to weed? Sometimes I run across some strains that just do a number on my sinuses. In fact, this Purp I'm smoking today is doing just that. Thing is, it always seems to be the gooder ones. Just curious.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Stop sticking it up to your nose and smelling it then ya doughnut, lol Trichomes, or smaller ones when the bud is laden with them get everywhere. Pick one up and you see them fall off. Break one with your hand, scratch your cheek, rub your tired stoned eyes, man they are just dying to get into your bloodstreem through every orifice. Even my wife doesn't know I am quietly feeding her with THC everytime she comes in and I open one of my jars. The reason she can smell it is because air currents are taking the smell to her nose, on those air current are tiny particles that will get up yer naser....stronger the weed, itchier snoss! Oh, and bad things like spider mites also travel on air currents, they are good at that so I have been reading...the little fukkers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Stop sticking it up to your nose and smelling it then ya doughnut, lol Trichomes, or smaller ones when the bud is laden with them get everywhere. Pick one up and you see them fall off. Break one with your hand, scratch your cheek, rub your tired stoned eyes, man they are just dying to get into your bloodstreem through every orifice. Even my wife doesn't know I am quietly feeding her with THC everytime she comes in and I open one of my jars. The reason she can smell it is because air currents are taking the smell to her nose, on those air current are tiny particles that will get up yer naser....stronger the weed, itchier snoss! Oh, and bad things like spider mites also travel on air currents, they are good at that so I have been reading...the little fukkers.


Wait so you are saying that just the smell alone can get thc into your system?? FUUUCK i hope my girl never reads that... I guess the same applies to secondhand smoke huh?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/former-judge-to-file-initiative-to-regulate-marijuana-122028784.html


"Our policy of marijuana prohibition has failed from every standpoint imaginable: unnecessary prison growth, increased taxes, increased crime and corruption here and abroad, loss of civil liberties, decreased health, and diversion of resources that are needed to address other problems in society,"


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

I would say that if there is a reasonable enough air flow then some particles would have a chance of getting into someones system, but it is more likely when sniffing a bud or something like that.....please feel free to shoot me down in flames if you have scientific knowledge that say's otherwise, I am just using rational.

Did you know that we as humans shed 1000 dead skin cells every minute!!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

here here....


whodatnation said:


> "Our policy of marijuana prohibition has failed from every standpoint imaginable: unnecessary prison growth, increased taxes, increased crime and corruption here and abroad, loss of civil liberties, decreased health, and diversion of resources that are needed to address other problems in society,"


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

Evening 6'ers how's it going? Most of the girls at nearly 8 weeks ( i think ) 1m x 1m tent with 1x lumatec 250w na just messing with ya's its a 600 of course


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I would say that if there is a reasonable enough air flow then some particles would have a chance of getting into someones system, but it is more likely when sniffing a bud or something like that.....please feel free to shoot me down in flames if you have scientific knowledge that say's otherwise, I am just using rational.
> 
> Did you know that we as humans shed 1000 dead skin cells every minute!!


 I wasnt questioning you, just fearful that if said information was to fall into the wrong hands, my life would be a living hell, lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

i didn't think you were BC, i was just making sure that my totally un-educated scientific mind was covering it's ass by putting a wee disclaimer in there 


billcollector99 said:


> I wasnt questioning you, just fearful that if said information was to fall into the wrong hands, my life would be a living hell, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Did you know that we as humans shed 1000 dead skin cells every minute!!


Try 40,000 a minute. This is what kept me employed for about 6 years. Imagine having to keep a rooms air to contain less than 100 particles per square foot, when humans are giving off that much dead skin. Imagine what happens when we sneeze. Also, the skin number is an average... I bet dirty people with dry skin are pumping out 100,000 a min. And that dead skin is what bed mites feed on. If your pillow is 6 years old, about 10% of the weight is living/dead mites, skin particles, and mite shit.

I need to start growing again, so I quit with all this useless info, lol.

And to BC... I haven't a clue as to whether thc enters your system through smelling, but I would bet it's never enough to test for (if that's what your girl would be worried about).


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a vid of that judge.

[video=youtube;b6t1EM4Onao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6t1EM4Onao&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> i need to start growing again, so i quit with all this useless info, lol.


 

yes you do!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I need to start growing again, so I quit with all this useless info, lol.
> 
> .


 Better get on it then


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

wow, 40,000. I watched a programme on the bbc recently and all I can remember was a thousand, but maybe it was every second we lost a thousand (as you can imagine, I am not the most reliable witness)....perhaps we are loosing more skins these days than before haha.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I want to ask. Does anyone here ever feel that they may be allergic to weed? Sometimes I run across some strains that just do a number on my sinuses. In fact, this Purp I'm smoking today is doing just that. Thing is, it always seems to be the gooder ones. Just curious.


 
The Blue Dream i have gives a few friends of mine sinus problems, and one of them even breaks out in hives if he handles it. Doesnt bother me though.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> The Blue Dream i have gives a few friends of mine sinus problems, and one of them even breaks out in hives if he handles it. Doesnt bother me though.


That's what make me wonder if it's allergies because it doesn't affect others like me. Also, I've been experiencing this for many years, well before I've been growing. But then again, the first thing I do when I score a bag is take a nice big whiff. The skin thing is interesting too because that is a new experience for me not that long ago. Can't even recall if it was a certain strain but I'd get real itchy when playing in my tent, rubbing up against the plants. That reminds me of when I was 15, I spent a harvest picking tobacco and by the end of the day I had so much tar up my right arm, the side the plants were on, that I needed lanolin or some other grease fighter to get it off. Wonder how much of that nicotine seeped in throughout the day.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey las, nice to see ya man. Still rockin it I see.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice looking tent you have there fingerez. Oh and the plants look great too lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Here's a vid of that judge.
> 
> [video=youtube;b6t1EM4Onao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6t1EM4Onao&feature=player_embedded[/video]


I like the idea of national legalization but I fear the power of the government will take away our right to cultivate our own herbs.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I like the idea of national legalization but I fear the power of the government will take away our right to cultivate our own herbs.


We don't have the right now bru, but we're all still doing it. Fuck em (just don't get caught ).


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you guys not allowed to make your own wine? This is how their proposal sounds and I've been saying for years, that if I can make wine and beer, why can't I grow weed. Just like the home brew industry, there's lots of money to be made from offshoots. Look and all the crap we buy now to do our hobby. I made wine before and it was nothing like what I spent to start this up. I can picture more expos and other events, and all kinds of new jobs sprouting up as a result of all the offshoots. 

And by the way Holland, thanks for making pot so boring.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's what make me wonder if it's allergies because it doesn't affect others like me. Also, I've been experiencing this for many years, well before I've been growing. But then again, the first thing I do when I score a bag is take a nice big whiff. The skin thing is interesting too because that is a new experience for me not that long ago. Can't even recall if it was a certain strain but I'd get real itchy when playing in my tent, rubbing up against the plants. That reminds me of when I was 15, I spent a harvest picking tobacco and by the end of the day I had so much tar up my right arm, the side the plants were on, that I needed lanolin or some other grease fighter to get it off. Wonder how much of that nicotine seeped in throughout the day.


 I get that bad from cheese when im in a room i have to wear a mask or i'll be sneezing all nite i get bad bumps like ive fallen in nettles or something .Not many people i know suffer from this and definatley not as bad as i do, i once broke out in sweats ,starting wheezing while i was chopping down a crop and had leave it to the others cause i was f##ked. now i have dust masks everywhere and long sleeves when im chopping.



las fingerez said:


> Evening 6'ers how's it going? Most of the girls at nearly 8 weeks ( i think ) 1m x 1m tent with 1x lumatec 250w na just messing with ya's its a 600 of course


 nice tent Las .. when them plants getting chopped?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks guys 

dre gonna run the livers 9 weeks,
psyco 9.5 weeks, 
lemon haze 10 weeks, 
blue cheese 9.5 weeks to make it super strong for bed time lol not sure on the livers x cherry cheese yet just gonna play it by ear when its done i'll pull it 

just over a week for the 1st one but i got some samples in the dry box which are coming on nice and stinky already


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

Allergic to erb?!?!?!?!?!? thats insane! I hope Im not allergic! lol


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I just went out for a few hours and come back, loaded another bowl and so far so good. Maybe DST's on the money and I just have my nose shoved in it too much. After 15 years of marriage, the pussy not so much, so maybe I'm compensating.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Here's a vid of that judge.
> 
> [video=youtube;b6t1EM4Onao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6t1EM4Onao&feature=player_embedded[/video]


juat got around to watching this and I gotta say HELL YES! Id say the day of legalization will probably be the happiest day of my life... for real.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2011)

It's the most logical approach, but first you have to overcome 75+ years of negative press and teachings. People have been told it's bad for you and causes you to become immoral, now for the government to say "nevermind, we were wrong", is going to take some great pr work. Any suggestion?


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2011)

They will have to find a way to make it cure all cancers


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Ellect a new government and blame all the previous ones, is that not what they always do...simple pimple.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 13, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> I get that bad from cheese when im in a room i have to wear a mask or i'll be sneezing all nite i get bad bumps like ive fallen in nettles or something .Not many people i know suffer from this and definatley not as bad as i do, i once broke out in sweats ,starting wheezing while i was chopping down a crop and had leave it to the others cause i was f##ked. now i have dust masks everywhere and long sleeves when im chopping.


Man, I get REAL itchy, red bumps and sneeze from my cheese too! Weird.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, I get REAL itchy, red bumps and sneeze from my cheese too! Weird.


I'd say it's the devil inside you  don't blame the cheese


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Did you know that we as humans shed 1000 dead skin cells every minute!!


More so, if you enjoy internet porn....

Double that again if like bud pR0n of the 600...


----------



## Feirefiz (Jun 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Then theres the newcomer Feirefiz. Mister, or at least I'm pretty sure your a mister, you just grabbed my attention. I've had Dr. Atomic on my wishlist for some time now and will be grabbing some fairly soon here. I did however, just cut The Purp, from Jordan of the Islands a few days ago and loaded a bowl this morning with a tester. Oooeee! What a head high this is, both front and back, and really heavy on the eyes. But it's not couchlock at all. Even so young it has a nice taste to it but I won't try to describe it yet. Overall, I'm happy with it. My spidey senses are telling me your a Canuck. That's ok if you don't want to answer that, just putting it out there. Either way, I'm watching you


heh, ive been lurkin in the thread for awhile, some may remember the 600w cfl firehazard i made , lol

lol you hit the nail on the head, one hour until game 6 , my stomach is in knots. and i have just the cure....

as for dr atomic. i havn't finished much of his stuff , just a round of blueberry jam (blueberry x NL 5) and it was great, sweet berry smelling,and piney, i havn't grown NL 5 but i imagine thats exactly where it gets that piney smell from, deliciously smooth smoke too. 
i actually just popped his thai lights, and atomic shiva. broke the soil in two days, no presoak. great germ rate on his stuff

its not a great pic but this is the BJ from the last round


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> It's the most logical approach, but first you have to overcome 75+ years of negative press and teachings. People have been told it's bad for you and causes you to become immoral, now for the government to say "nevermind, we were wrong", is going to take some great pr work. Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> DST said:
> ...





DST said:


> Ellect a new government and blame all the previous ones, is that not what they always do...simple pimple.


lol that kinda what I was gonna say... They doit all the time.


mr west said:


> They will have to find a way to make it cure all cancers


 even still lol
]



Bobotrank said:


> Man, I get REAL itchy, red bumps and sneeze from my cheese too! Weird.





tip top toker said:


> I'd say it's the devil inside you  don't blame the cheese


 lol you got some herp from your cheese. ptd


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> It's the most logical approach, but first you have to overcome 75+ years of negative press and teachings. People have been told it's bad for you and causes you to become immoral, now for the government to say "nevermind, we were wrong", is going to take some great pr work. Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> cof


Old-fashioned televised Presidential "Fireside Chat" with the prez sparking up a fat doobie as he explains the why-for's & where-by's of a failed federal drug policy would be a good start.

A wise chick once said: "_The more you tighten your grip, Tarkin, the more star systems will slip through your fingers._"

Time to loosen up a bit.
I mean, come on, monkeys like to be spanked, but NOT all the time...


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

@Feirefiz

Very nice. I'm gonna have to push that order. The Atomic Shiva and his base strain NL is what I want to start with. Actually, when I ordered these Jordan of the Island seeds I originally ordered Dr. A's Blueberry but they were out at the time. VSB. There's an article I keep dropping here and there about him but really I post it because it has a great little history lesson in it. It's from CC magazine.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4762.html

Cheers and Go Canucks Go!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Ellect a new government and blame all the previous ones, is that not what they always do...simple pimple.


Yup. Someone to say, "We didn't screw up, they did." We're the government now and we're gonna fix it" "Thanks for tuning in".


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

Feirefiz said:


> heh, ive been lurkin in the thread for awhile, some may remember the 600w cfl firehazard i made , lol
> 
> lol you hit the nail on the head, one hour until game 6 , my stomach is in knots. and i have just the cure....
> 
> ...


I've been growing NL#5 for quite sometime now and I can assure you that it doesn't have a piney smell at all. The only way I can describe it's smell is to tell you to go open a box of fruity pebbles and take a big whiff and that's what it smells like. It's also got a nice fruity taste as well. That's just my oppinion though.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> We don't have the right now bru, but we're all still doing it. Fuck em (just don't get caught ).


Well federally no, but as far as my state government is concerned I am 100% within the limits of the law. When the greasy feds get their hands in the cookie jar, its going to be all about tax revenue. 



duchieman said:


> Are you guys not allowed to make your own wine? This is how their proposal sounds and I've been saying for years, that if I can make wine and beer, why can't I grow weed. Just like the home brew industry, there's lots of money to be made from offshoots. Look and all the crap we buy now to do our hobby. I made wine before and it was nothing like what I spent to start this up. I can picture more expos and other events, and all kinds of new jobs sprouting up as a result of all the offshoots.
> 
> And by the way Holland, thanks for making pot so boring.


This is true, I just have a very bad feeling that the government would over do legislative restrictions and do their best to collect while the opportunity is there. I'm all for legalization, but I want to grow my own herb, I don't want to buy it.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2011)

ima do me,and grow my "weed""marijuana"ect....no matter what.

now im all for the legal thing,prison sucks.
i pay my weed tax.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok old guys, or really smart history guys. What was it that finally brought alcohol prohibition to an end? What finally made them stand up and say that's it, repeal it? I'ma gonna go do some readin cause evah since ah tuk thuh Ev-a-lin Wooooodhouse spid ridden corse, my riden haz imprahved wunder-fuly.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ok old guys, or really smart history guys. What was it that finally brought alcohol prohibition to an end? What finally made them stand up and say that's it, repeal it? I'ma gonna go do some readin cause evah since ah tuk thuh Ev-a-lin Wooooodhouse spid ridden corse, my riden haz imprahved wunder-fuly.


off the top of my head im gonna say the depression but I could be way off with the time... Just the 2c off the top of my head lol

And I have a question for you peeps... What the hell are we gonna do when the 600 hits 600 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol My head might pop


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> off the top of my head im gonna say the depression but I could be way off with the time... Just the 2c off the top of my head lol
> 
> And I have a question for you peeps... What the hell are we gonna do when the 600 hits 600 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol My head might pop


I cant answer Dutchie's question but I would say after the thread hits 600 pages we better change the bulb....LOL I know fellas a weak ass joke.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

Tunes anyone?

[video=youtube;1wKW6l_VnR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wKW6l_VnR0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2011)

Woody would be smiling, I think.

[video=youtube;XaI5IRuS2aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaI5IRuS2aE[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Whats up 600 here are the girls and they are doing very well jus alil slight minor yellowing i think i can keep that under control i hit them with a shot of (N) tonight and some straight mollasses water, i am so glad i am going to larger buckets next grow because these girls are drinking like they are in the desert i could actually water them every day now because of the pot size but im doing it every two days and then they are bone dry....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Woody would be smiling, I think.
> 
> [video=youtube;XaI5IRuS2aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaI5IRuS2aE[/video]


Man dub i use to sing this song every year i went to summer camp lots of fun where the hell have the days gone great times camp fires hunting fishing arts crafts i use to cry when it was time to go home!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 13, 2011)

Well Dutchie, I guess the streets of Vancouver will be packed again for another chance on Thursday but hoping for a different outcome. I am pulling for the Vancouver, just make sure you post one of those videos of the streets when and if they win the Cup. I am sure Vancouver will be up for a week straight partying like ZOMBIES!

Peace

BKB


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Great cup finals one of the best in quite a few years...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey 6, heres a piece of pr0n from maybe a week ago.





Damn tiny flies are everywhere in my veg room! Came from a bag of compost I had around. I saw a few and just let it get worse because of laziness lol I need to take action now.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Great looking bud bro, i had a bunch of those pesty jacks to flying all around my box as well and last week i went and got a 5 pack of pest strips and put 3 in the box and today wahlah worked like a charm..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

One more update all 7 of them are ladies!!! and the three i gave my lil bro were as well so they actuall did make fem seeds i believe...


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice prOn there whodat.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 6, heres a piece of pr0n from maybe a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what strain is that?


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice bud whodat, right guys, thinking caps on like whodat said, what sort of comp do we have when we hit 600 pages????? IDEAS IDEAS IDEAS please......or we could just do some more bud pr0n? lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

600 pages, 600 seeds from the 600's girls  i still use my thinking cap from Junior school  no idea on tha actual competition though


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

would 6 seeds be okay? lol.


tip top toker said:


> 600 pages, 600 seeds from the 600's girls  i still use my thinking cap from Junior school  no idea on tha actual competition though


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Quite simply put. No  many is more is better is gooder


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

sheesh you lot are hard to please, lol.

How about a big empty box with Seeds written on the side? Would be fun to play with, and you could even build something from it once you get bored hiding in it?!?!?!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

"you lot", what you inferring D 

Cardboard boxes work for me  chuck a couple o dog in there and you're laughing.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

generalising gets you everywhere...lol



tip top toker said:


> "you lot", what you inferring D
> 
> Cardboard boxes work for me  chuck a couple o dog in there and you're laughing.


Oh, and a couple of DOG to boot. How many weeks in do you want them?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Harvest time sounds about right hear nowt but good bout that plant.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 14, 2011)

Mornin jokes .. Dst ,tiptop you guys are funny  Did some one say 600 seeds? I'll add 6 from my recent collection (cheese x unknown) see who else would add and you'll have a bumper package? A bit frosty on the comp whats it for again? Bud pron ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Mornin jokes .. Dst ,tiptop you guys are funny  Did some one say 600 seeds? I'll add 6 from my recent collection (cheese x unknown) see who else would add and you'll have a bumper package? A bit frosty on the comp whats it for again? Bud pron ?


What i figured, i'm about to spluff so i should hopefully have a handful of exo cheese x X to give away


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

hey Dr, we are just carrying on from, whodats suggestion of a comp for when we hit page 600 (max posts per page). Not yet decided on what it will be...probably bud p0rn!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning 600 
Just a couple of close up views of one of the Northern Berry plants:

*Northern Berry close-ups (54 days of 12/12 lighting)*


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning BrotherDoob, nice trichles mate!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 14, 2011)

DST said:


> hey Dr, we are just carrying on from, whodats suggestion of a comp for when we hit page 600 (max posts per page). Not yet decided on what it will be...probably bud p0rn!


Cool bro.. i might have to sit this one out as iaint gonna have now bud shots for a while ,how do you see max posts per page anyway?
I soaked some of them seeds and 5 out of 10 have tap roots or are starting. Thats better than some seed banks .. 
Repotted the lemons and Dpqs i'll have a few pics in the thread later ,there going to get 1wk -2max then its switch to flower .

Nice closeup Doobie ...


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

go to Mr Roll It Up>My Settings>General Settings>Thread Display Options>Select from the drop down menu the number of posts per page....simple.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2011)

Mornin' D & Dr. 
Starting to get some cloudy trich's on the Northern Berry plants. They might even be ready by the time Club 600 hits 600, but the way the pages roll by each day, they might still not make it before the big day


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 14, 2011)

DST said:


> go to Mr Roll It Up>My Settings>General Settings>Thread Display Options>Select from the drop down menu the number of posts per page....simple.


cool .Dst ..done it: .... makes a big difference!!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

too right, takes a bit longer for the page to load, but saves you loads of hassle.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2011)

Ello every body peeps, jus checking in the the six smoking some tastey deep psycho at min, want some?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Ello matey peeps, it's about the only DEEP cross I don't have at the moment...lol. Enjoy the joint.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Ello matey peeps, it's about the only DEEP cross I don't have at the moment...lol. Enjoy the joint.


Not jus the one joint its one after another after another till its time for bed. Managed to recue 2 of my dogs and a deep querkle back off my mate yesterday.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2011)

Does that mean the gas man is thru with your house?


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Does that mean the gas man is thru with your house?
> 
> 
> cof



No not yet but i figure i need to get somethings into flower so risking a few extra plants and firing up my veg room out of hours lol


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon guys. Doing my morning read and ran across this. Never saw this problem coming into the fight for legal pot. Now the seniors are fighting with each other. 

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27407

Chat later.


----------



## indecline (Jun 14, 2011)

sorry to change the subject but just been watching some clips on you tube. the british government piss me off, fucking hypocrites.

its a class B drug which we cant use as medicine yet the government grows tonnes of sensimilla to make medicine. one day they tell us its been moved to a class B because of the risk of users turning psychotic and then they sell it for its ANTI psychotic tendencies.

they tell us that they DO grow it but for medical trials, not actually for medicine. They tell us it cant be used as a medicine because of the psychotic risks. yet they SELL it! they are growing with intent to supply. pisses me off.

[video=youtube;qsMG1Wj4VYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsMG1Wj4VYU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

bless.......

quote from article:
_After the communal growing plan was nixed by the community's governing board, members of the senior pot collective tried to run their own greenhouse in a rented facility away from Laguna Woods Village, but they reportedly lost thousands of dollars worth of marijuana when a light was plugged into the wrong outlet. _Ooops, lol.



duchieman said:


> Good morning/afternoon guys. Doing my morning read and ran across this. Never saw this problem coming into the fight for legal pot. Now the seniors are fighting with each other.
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27407
> 
> Chat later.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember watching that, pretty good oil they are making, haha.

Programmes like this can only help to educate people....


indecline said:


> sorry to change the subject but just been watching some clips on you tube. the british government piss me off, fucking hypocrites.
> 
> its a class B drug which we cant use as medicine yet the government grows tonnes of sensimilla to make medicine. one day they tell us its been moved to a class B because of the risk of users turning psychotic and then they sell it for its ANTI psychotic tendencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## indecline (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah i did think the oil looked pretty bad ass but still.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I am gonna try my hand at re-veg. I have a few I want to try again under better weather conditions.
To re-veg you have to leave some lower branches, then put it in dark for a few days, then veg as usual?
When new growth comes it is ready to go outside?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

I asked for heat in Cali...well I got it!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

DST said:


> bless.......
> 
> quote from article:
> _After the communal growing plan was nixed by the community's governing board, members of the senior pot collective tried to run their own greenhouse in a rented facility away from Laguna Woods Village, but they reportedly lost thousands of dollars worth of marijuana when a light was plugged into the wrong outlet. _Ooops, lol.


Doh!, was my first reaction to that line.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

I would recommend revegging then taking cuts/clones from the reveg and growing them instead. Leave lower branches on, a couple of buds, and it seems better if you leave fan leaves on it as well....takes less time to get going again.


----------



## indecline (Jun 14, 2011)

i got around 2 new branches from each bud, fan leaves didnt really matter with mine, i had zero leaves just the odd leaf that was still green on some buds. but it did take a month before i could clone.
and i would not flower the re-veg itself, i had a couple which had been harvested once before and i had thrown them back in after re-veg, they looked shit, small buds, skinny branches.but the clones turned out beastly.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry to cut in guys. I was listening to my Pirate radio and they played a classic Rush tune that I'd like to use to get Doobie all primed up for the show. 

This is one of my favorites brother.
[video=youtube;mav12Hm8fSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mav12Hm8fSs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

So this is my third time responding lol my computer keeps going down, it only does it when we're doing a contest or talking about one lol

Cant remember who asked but the last pic I posted was AK in soil, I soulda had that in the post too. Sorry!

If we get enough prizes together maybe we can have a first second and third place? That might be cool. or maybe have 3 winners one from each category??? IDK just a thought.. 


Indecline ~ I feel your pain for real... Its frustrating and sickening at the same time... I was Gonna say it makes me wanna laugh and puke at the same time but after getting fked for this long its not so funny.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

DST said:


> I would recommend revegging then taking cuts/clones from the reveg and growing them instead. Leave lower branches on, a couple of buds, and it seems better if you leave fan leaves on it as well....takes less time to get going again.


 


indecline said:


> i got around 2 new branches from each bud, fan leaves didnt really matter with mine, i had zero leaves just the odd leaf that was still green on some buds. but it did take a month before i could clone.
> and i would not flower the re-veg itself, i had a couple which had been harvested once before and i had thrown them back in after re-veg, they looked shit, small buds, skinny branches.but the clones turned out beastly.


Ok thanx guys!!

A friend told me re-veg is garbage, prolly did the plant and not the clones?!? 
Does the bud from the reveg clone lose potency as compared to the original?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> So this is my third time responding lol my computer keeps going down, it only does it when we're doing a contest or talking about one lol
> 
> Cant remember who asked but the last pic I posted was AK in soil, I soulda had that in the post too. Sorry!
> 
> ...


I have been trying to get caught up, and finally just skipped ahead.
What is this about a contest, or what post number so I can read up?
I havent been around a few days and been too busy to read/post.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Well what can i say, cheese buds that have gone through re-veg under 24/0 lighting, i have a tiny amount of tightness in my cheeks, but other than that it did absolutely nothing, all trichs were amber but it must have degraded to nothing, seems that dark period is rather important


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well what can i say, cheese buds that have gone through re-veg under 24/0 lighting, i have a tiny amount of tightness in my cheeks, but other than that it did absolutely nothing, all trichs were amber but it must have degraded to nothing, seems that dark period is rather important


post is a little confusing... after your second harvest the buds were no good??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have taken clones in flowering, and revegged, also sexed a plant, then revegged, both times they spit out the crazy branching and single bladed leaves etc etc. Both times I flowered after the reveg, and both times the smoke has been potent... Currently I am revegging after a harvest, and I have plans to reflower as well so we shall see if there is a big difference from which point you reveg the plant from


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Nah, after first harvest it went into reveg and after a couple of weeks under 24/0 it was vegging away nicely so decided out of personal interest to cut off and dry one of the old buds, diddly squat  so got a fresh cheese join waiting by the bath as backup


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have been trying to get caught up, and finally just skipped ahead.
> What is this about a contest, or what post number so I can read up?
> I havent been around a few days and been too busy to read/post.


If your on 40 posts per page, we are about to hit page 600  kinda lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

Bassman I think maybe your friend was saying a reveged plant usually doesnt produce well, they (in my epx) get super gangly with tons of branches... So taking a clone from that plant might be the way to go but takes longer, like most good things


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, I have just not gotta figure out what I do wrong, as I have never had a clone make it.....


----------



## DCgrow505 (Jun 14, 2011)

what up my fellow green thums so my last grow was my fist indoor grow and i did it with a 400w HPS and for it being my hydro and indoor grow it came out pertty good but this time im done fucking around so i got 3 600w lumtecks and said fuck home made flood tables and got the good ones so all together i have 4 2x4' tables and 1 2x2' table and have 3 400w hps and 2 600w hps and all my hoods are air cooled for the 600 im using the manums XXL and for the 400s im using the radint 6' and thats just my flower room . I know what your thinking im going pertty big for my seconder hydro grow but go big or go home right  im in the middle of still getting every thing setup the way i want it i have 4 mothers the one in the pic is a Bubba kush and then i also have a White widow and a Sour Deisall and a AK and about to start a mother of some Acid weed .Im almost done with the seting up my room thank god the only thing left to do is get my exhusta set up and then i should be all good but let me know what you guys think


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2011)

all those lights n no exhaust? how r ur temps?


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been doing lots of revegging so I just grabbed these shots for ya's. 

Cheeseberry Haze Revegged Plant, still in 16/8. She will be my mommy. I wish I grabbed a side shot cause she's real branchy/bushy. 


Then there's The Purp, that I just harvested and left the bottom. There's Purp X Extrema seed in there I think. Then a CBH cut that I'm not having much hope for but I think I know why and how to fix but that's another topic. Then there's my revegged cuts that are now reflowering in 12/12. Jack Hammers, CBH 1 and 2.


I like revegging


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2011)

do you think it makes more sense to re-veg or take clones in flower? open question of course


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Depends when in flower, because it's just gonna have to re-veg after rooting. I've done both now and have to say i much prefer this reveg idea, i hacked near all the root ball off, it went and did it's thing, grew lots of new roots and it's once again back in the flowering room going a bit nuts, it reverted to normal leaves really really fast, mu much faster than with a flowering clone i've (in my case it should be said, might not be a universal truth). Tempted to see just how many times i can do it, maybe i'll end up with really knarley roots like 100 year old trees  just start consuming my grow cab by brute force


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Depends when in flower, because it's just gonna have to re-veg after rooting. I've done both now and have to say i much prefer this reveg idea, i hacked near all the root ball off, it went and did it's thing, grew lots of new roots and it's once again back in the flowering room going a bit nuts, it reverted to normal leaves really really fast, mu much faster than with a flowering clone i've (in my case it should be said, might not be a universal truth). Tempted to see just how many times i can do it, maybe i'll end up with really knarley roots like 100 year old trees  just start consuming my grow cab by brute force


lol, reveggin a reveg.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you think it makes more sense to re-veg or take clones in flower? open question of course


Not sure about that Tryna. Being still new and experimenting I'm making decisions on the fly based on opportunity. The CBH plant I revegged because I liked that bud a lot and so I just threw it back in the cabinet and started taking care of her again. She took a while and was the typical deformed self but now she's about ready to make babies, and she can keep going for a while still cause I'm good for now with CBH's, (Thanks again ol'fairy). One thing I am noticing is the the plant in reveg is more pungent then when it originally vegged. The bushier cut that I just put in to 12/12 again will be the test on whether it's badder, good or gooder.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok now. Isreal is putting together a panel to look into legalizing soft drugs. How long can the deniers stay in denial?
http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27422


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, reveggin a reveg.


Clone a clone, reveg a reveg  makes sense to me  although it's gonna look weird seeing new buds forming on top while there's a bush of long done buds lolling around at the bottom 

And hahahaha, isreal and drug laws, well that's the last thing that comes to mind when thinking about isreal  and the last country that comes to mind when thinking about drugs  other than the book the dope priest.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. I've been doing lots of revegging so I just grabbed these shots for ya's.
> 
> Cheeseberry Haze Revegged Plant, still in 16/8. She will be my mommy. I wish I grabbed a side shot cause she's real branchy/bushy.
> View attachment 1648019View attachment 1648033View attachment 1648037
> ...


 Is it better to take the whole stock except for the last few inches and branches, or to just take off branches and leave the whole tall stock when re-vegging?


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

I know a guy from Isreal, I think he is still kicking around Amsterdam somewhere. Everytime I went into the coffeeshop he was there. This guy would not skin up joints with less than a gram in it, pure joints, just smoking all day long, bongs after bongs. I reckon he was doing a half to an ounce a day, buying from my mates coffeeshop. He would have been getting a reasonable rate but I could never figure him out. The guy smelled really bad. He admited he didn't wash, wasn't planning on wshing, and had not changed his clothes in a number of months fuk me he was ripe smelling. And the guy just mumbled half the time so I would just smile, agree, throw in the odd chuckle and that was that. Then all of a sudden his money dried up, he was sleeping on the streets, and due my mate a whole load of cash, oh dear. But yeh, big drug scene in Isreal for sure!!! I found out he was sending E back to Isreal.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is it better to take the whole stock except for the last few inches and branches, or to just take off branches and leave the whole tall stock when re-vegging?


Get rid of as much old stalk as you can, with whatever little buds and shoots you want to leave, and maybe a fan leaf or two. The new shoots become your new stalks. 

Drug war or no drug war D, and please, I'm not judging here but, there always has been, and always will be people in the world like that. No amount of money or force will ever rid the world of that.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 14, 2011)

can always count on D for an interesting story!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

hey dc grow, thanks for sharing your pics with us. Good luck with your new project. As Tryna asked, how is your airflow exhaust/intake set up? Is this pic a carbon filter in between the lights or is that just insulated ducting? I think you'll have a lot on your hands.

Peace bru,

DST



DCgrow505 said:


> what up my fellow green thums so my last grow was my fist indoor grow and i did it with a 400w HPS and for it being my hydro and indoor grow it came out pertty good but this time im done fucking around so i got 3 600w lumtecks and said fuck home made flood tables and got the good ones so all together i have 4 2x4' tables and 1 2x2' table and have 3 400w hps and 2 600w hps and all my hoods are air cooled for the 600 im using the manums XXL and for the 400s im using the radint 6' and thats just my flower room . I know what your thinking im going pertty big for my seconder hydro grow but go big or go home right View attachment 1647959View attachment 1647961View attachment 1647965View attachment 1647968View attachment 1647970View attachment 1647972View attachment 1647977View attachment 1647979View attachment 1647970View attachment 1647982 im in the middle of still getting every thing setup the way i want it i have 4 mothers the one in the pic is a Bubba kush and then i also have a White widow and a Sour Deisall and a AK and about to start a mother of some Acid weed .Im almost done with the seting up my room thank god the only thing left to do is get my exhusta set up and then i should be all good but let me know what you guys think


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

*Scotts Miracle-Gro Targets Medical Pot Growers*

by Mike Hughes 
Tue, Jun 14, 2011 5:09 pm
more: headline news, medical marijuana, medical news, danny danko, cultivation

Share | http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=cjcoffey&source=tbx-250&lng=en-US&s=facebook&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhightimes.com%2Fnews%2Fmike_hughes%2F7153%3Futm_source%3Drss_home%26utm_source%3Dtwitterfeed%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&title=HIGHTIMES.COM%20%3E%20Scotts%20Miracle-Gro%20Targets%20Medical%20Pot%20Growers&ate=AT-cjcoffey/-/-/4df7d55a1da99abb/1&uid=4df7d55af64ef65f&ct=1⪯=http%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2F&tt=0 http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=cjcoffey&source=tbx-250&lng=en-US&s=myspace&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhightimes.com%2Fnews%2Fmike_hughes%2F7153%3Futm_source%3Drss_home%26utm_source%3Dtwitterfeed%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&title=HIGHTIMES.COM%20%3E%20Scotts%20Miracle-Gro%20Targets%20Medical%20Pot%20Growers&ate=AT-cjcoffey/-/-/4df7d55a1da99abb/2&uid=4df7d55a7d0d493d&ct=1⪯=http%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2F&tt=0 http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=cjcoffey&source=tbx-250&lng=en-US&s=google&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhightimes.com%2Fnews%2Fmike_hughes%2F7153%3Futm_source%3Drss_home%26utm_source%3Dtwitterfeed%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&title=HIGHTIMES.COM%20%3E%20Scotts%20Miracle-Gro%20Targets%20Medical%20Pot%20Growers&ate=AT-cjcoffey/-/-/4df7d55a1da99abb/3&uid=4df7d55abd45bc1f&ct=1⪯=http%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2F&tt=0 http://hightimes.com/news/mike_hughes/7153?utm_source=rss_home&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter# 



Scotts Miracle-Gro Company, which manufactures products for lawn and garden care, is looking for a new industry to help increase sales. So it seems logical that Scotts would like a piece of the medical marijuana industry, which an information data services company claims will reach $1.7 billion in sales this year.

According to Scotts Chief Executive Jim Hagedorn, &#8220;I want to target the pot market &#8230; There&#8217;s no good reason we haven&#8217;t.&#8221;

Medical marijuana is a thriving industry at the moment and is capable of producing a bump in sales for the lawn care giant.

HIGH TIMES Senior Cultivation Editor Danny Danko believes growers are better off supporting their local grow shops and getting a trustworthy grow medium.

&#8220;I&#8217;m not a big fan of Miracle-Gro soil products for cannabis cultivation or otherwise,&#8221; said Danko. &#8220;The mixes typically contain time-release nutrients meant for ornamental flowers more so than consumables such as vegetables and fruits. The nutrients already mixed into the soil can also be too &#8216;hot&#8217; for young plants, meaning they&#8217;re overfertilized and show signs of nutrient burn.

&#8220;Their (Miracle-Gro&#8217;s) &#8216;organic&#8217; mix contains composted bark, sphagnum peat moss and pasteurized poultry litter, which isn&#8217;t really my preferred way to get nitrogen to my plants. On top of that, some Miracle-Gro products may contain metals such as lead, copper and zinc as well as arsenic. Some growers have reported fungus gnats coming from new bags.&#8221;

Danko added that, &#8220;it remains to be seen how Miracle-Gro handles a soil mix specifically targeted for medical cannabis growers.&#8221;

According to _The Wall Street Journal_, Scotts Miracle-Gro could end up acquiring pre-existing dirt companies instead of creating its own specifically branded products. 

More @ wsj.com


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

To my knowledge the exhaust will be in next in DCs project 





Im hitting the herb and blood of jebus heavy today... tough goins on my front at the moment  Hope my room starts producing more than expected, though that would be impressive I always get less than I expect from my ladies....


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that whodat. Hope it's nothing too serious, but when drink comes into it then it's more likely it is. Hope things start looking up soon bro.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

as duchie said, hope things turn a corner for you bru.

sip that cup and smoke that bowl! peace, DST





whodatnation said:


> To my knowledge the exhaust will be in next in DCs project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

Its nothing super duper serious and life will go on... Like I said before to bass I think it was, when you think you have it bad just remember someone ells has it 10x worse... so I'll pick it up and move on but fuck for now it sucks. 
And Im not drinking till I black out or anything like that, just trying to smooth the edges and keep relaxed.... Thanks for the concern duchie and D, good fellas you are.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Good night 600, off to bed. Peace to you whodat, enjoy getting the edge removed, a bottle of nice Malbec or a Pomerol if I am lucky, with some jizznoints and nothing in the world will make me feel crap.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Good night 600, off to bed. Peace to you whodat, enjoy getting the edge removed, a bottle of nice Malbec or a Pomerol if I am lucky, with some jizznoints and nothing in the world will make me feel crap.
> 
> DST


True dat, thanks again. 
Night to you folks across the way... RIU needs a sleepy smily eh? llol  besides this crappy one... I think I could make some cool ones if I knew how


----------



## TWS (Jun 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Clone a clone, reveg a reveg  makes sense to me  although it's gonna look weird seeing new buds forming on top while there's a bush of long done buds lolling around at the bottom
> 
> And hahahaha, isreal and drug laws, well that's the last thing that comes to mind when thinking about isreal  and the last country that comes to mind when thinking about drugs  other than the book the dope priest.


 

This is what comes to my mind with the word Israel.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

For now on thats gonna be what comes to my mind lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Sorry to cut in guys. I was listening to my Pirate radio and they played a classic Rush tune that I'd like to use to get Doobie all primed up for the show.
> 
> This is one of my favorites brother.
> [video=youtube;mav12Hm8fSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mav12Hm8fSs[/video]


Thanks for that one, duchie!
One of my favorites, too!
(**a mere 14 days until my date with destiny!!!* )

Will add it to my list of songs to play along to when I start recording vids. (I have a growing list. Sucks that youtube limits video length to 10-minutes: some of my favorite Rush songs to play to are the really long ones)
Been away from the 600 more than I like, but having to learn how to use Ableton Live has been slow, but steady.
Making progress, and also finding out it has a neat sequencer & midi with full VST support, etc., so I can make my own beats and original bass grooves.
Worked hard late last night (this morning?) on the duchie & Randall version of "Plush". One more practice session and I'll record, maybe even tonight.
Will post a vid on youtube and put a link here on the 600 as soon as it's up.
Peace!


(***edit redux: duchie! Not sure if Randall is a toker. Was going to record my part of the song while playing in front of my opened-up Flowering Box *_ <<<fuck, did that sound bad  You know: the wooden framed construction in which I have placed my plants for the purpose of controlled photoperiod to induce flowering  >>> *, unless you'd rather keep the herbage discrete when it comes to him. Let me know. I might just do two versions: one in front of my garden for the 600 to watch, and one with the box closed up (plain white) for those who don't enjoy scenes of fine cannabis.*_  )

(****edit zahl drei: again to duchie - I'll get you a copy of the mp3 (or WAV) without video if you decide you want to use it for your own video/picture montages*)


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

Ya man, that would be cool! I'll be sitting here watching Beyond the Lighted Stage one more time. Just learned that Neil was born around the corner from where I was born. All this time and I never knew that. Bad Rush fan, Bad Bad Bad!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> True dat, thanks again.
> Night to you folks across the way... RIU needs a sleepy smily eh? llol  besides this crappy one... I think I could make some cool ones if I knew how


haha great line, if only i knew how!! shit the things i would be doing only if i knew how haha! hope all isnt too bad on your parts whodat!! life is full of ups and downs so im sure it will be just a moment in time before it turns around for you! shit im only 20 i got lots to learn and many downs to face but i can look to the ups to get threw them!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Doobie, not a problem, he is definitely a smoker. Big Scottish lad who is a really talented guitar player. Why he chooses to play in a thrash metal band is beyond me but hey, if that's what gets his blood going then hey, what the fu*k do I know. You got me all pumped now dude..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ya man, that would be cool! I'll be sitting here watching Beyond the Lighted Stage one more time. Just learned that Neil was born around the corner from where I was born. All this time and I never knew that. Bad Rush fan, Bad Bad Bad!!!


Take your smokes and go, eh!

(**edit: off to pick up the wife. Will work on Plush when home again*)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

So hot today some of my plants fell over while I was away.
Not the ladies, but a strawberry bush (not kush...lol) and a tomato.
I have them in urgent care right now.
In my shed where the ladies are the temp meter (in the shade) reports 105*F
I have several fans and a 8" 720 cfm blower in there and hoping for the best.
I asked for heat...so this is all my fault


----------



## TWS (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So hot today some of my plants fell over while I was away.
> Not the ladies, but a strawberry bush (not kush...lol) and a tomato.
> I have them in urgent care right now.
> In my shed where the ladies are the temp meter (in the shade) reports 105*F
> ...


 
I'm with ya and there will be more to come I'm sure. 90* here today wich is cool to whats sure to come in the next 2-3 months. September can still suck!   you need a evap cooler.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So hot today some of my plants fell over while I was away.
> Not the ladies, but a strawberry bush (not kush...lol) and a tomato.
> I have them in urgent care right now.
> In my shed where the ladies are the temp meter (in the shade) reports 105*F
> ...


105f is crazy talk, bassman!
Good luck!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

Tunes~~ and no, your speakers are not fine, you should play with the wires lol

[video=youtube;42Yzp-eWgCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Yzp-eWgCg[/video]




EDIT: heres another, yeah.

[video=youtube;hb-nwXhglpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb-nwXhglpM[/video]


I might add some more to this post while this page is still up.


And another~ This is a good one.

[video=youtube;cq4Zbs5Zhgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq4Zbs5Zhgs[/video]



EdIzt EDIT! More More!

[video=youtube;1xvZTg8RhCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xvZTg8RhCs[/video]


Yet another 

[video=youtube;QIt2Zp3vorU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIt2Zp3vorU[/video]


and another lol

[video=youtube;sVzvRsl4rEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> 105f is crazy talk, bassman!
> Good luck!


Actual temp is 95-96*, but the shed having walls holds the heat in and makes a extreme environment!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Actual temp is 95-96*, but the shed having walls holds the heat in and makes a extreme environment!!


Yeah, it seems it would kind of focus the heat.
So, really, not being an outdoor grower of cannabis, how does a person protect an outdoor plant in this situation?
Misting it with water periodically and keeping fans on it so it transpires enough to ride out the heat? (water/light burns might be issue?).
Or just hope they survive, 'cause not much can be done?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, it seems it would kind of focus the heat.
> So, really, not being an outdoor grower of cannabis, how does a person protect an outdoor plant in this situation?
> Misting it with water periodically and keeping fans on it so it transpires enough to ride out the heat? (water/light burns might be issue?).
> Or just hope they survive, 'cause not much can be done?


I guess all of the above...mostly make sure they never get dry soil I suppose, an def fans to keep the air from becoming stagnant...?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2011)

lol guys. Not mj related, but garden related. I started growing a little over 2 years ago. When I started my wife was a little jealous and had me make her a little garden patch outside in our yard. We cleared about 40 sq/ft or so, tilled the ground good, then dumped a LOT of garden soil on top (something like 3 40 lb bags). She planted some stuff that was supposed to do well in cold weather like we have. I think she did onions, potatoes, carrots, green beans, etc. Anyways, nothing ever became of the seeds. We never saw a sprout.

On to yesterday. It's nice up in the mountains so it's time to clean up outside after a long winter. Upon venturing up our side hill what do I see but 3 foot tall sprouts that look nothing like anything that grows up here naturally. What do you know... there are 4 or 5 carrots growing. Pretty cool actually. Guess my wife has a green thumb after all, haha. It just lags.

And since I'm posting, a question for peeps who play CoD. Should I go up another prestige level? I did once, but hate earning pro perks again. Am I being a wuss?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2011)

The combination of heat, high humidity and dense buds produces mold, which is a problem in the southeast.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2011)

what level you at now?jig


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2011)

*dog*.....34 days 12/12


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The combination of heat, high humidity and dense buds produces mold, which is a problem in the southeast.
> 
> 
> cof


 Can a symptom of mold be a lack of regular MJ funk?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> lol guys. Not mj related, but garden related. I started growing a little over 2 years ago. When I started my wife was a little jealous and had me make her a little garden patch outside in our yard. We cleared about 40 sq/ft or so, tilled the ground good, then dumped a LOT of garden soil on top (something like 3 40 lb bags). She planted some stuff that was supposed to do well in cold weather like we have. I think she did onions, potatoes, carrots, green beans, etc. Anyways, nothing ever became of the seeds. We never saw a sprout.
> 
> On to yesterday. It's nice up in the mountains so it's time to clean up outside after a long winter. Upon venturing up our side hill what do I see but 3 foot tall sprouts that look nothing like anything that grows up here naturally. What do you know... there are 4 or 5 carrots growing. Pretty cool actually. Guess my wife has a green thumb after all, haha. It just lags.
> 
> And since I'm posting, a question for peeps who play CoD. Should I go up another prestige level? I did once, but hate earning pro perks again. Am I being a wuss?


 I planted tomato seeds 2 yrs ago and they didnt sprout, the next year tomatoes grew mysteriously from that pot. I guess the seeds weren't ready yet?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can a symptom of mold be a lack of regular MJ funk?


I'm not sure what you mean.

 
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome Dog shots there genuity. I wish I were the little man in red, lol. And I'm ready to go to level 2 if I choose to.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> 
> cof


 After all the rain and high humidity, I noticed a major reduction in the smell from my girls. I was worried about mold. I use the dehumidifier most nights now when I cover the shed To prevent or stop mold. Otherwise I cant understand why the smell reduced so much. The girls look fine though. I do notice the lil buds smell wayy more that the main colas now though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Awesome Dog shots there genuity. I wish I were the little man in red, lol. And I'm ready to go to level 2 if I choose to.


 Do it man...j/k I dont play that game so I dont know about it. I am the race game type mainly.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Awesome Dog shots there genuity. I wish I were the little man in red, lol. And I'm ready to go to level 2 if I choose to.


yea my lil trich worker...lol
yea go up,im only at 4 but i think thats as far as i want to go,i hate starting over.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> After all the rain and high humidity, I noticed a major reduction in the smell from my girls. I was worried about mold. I use the dehumidifier most nights now when I cover the shed To prevent or stop mold. Otherwise I cant understand why the smell reduced so much. The girls look fine though. I do notice the lil buds smell wayy more that the main colas now though.


It's been several years since I have grown outdoors and I wasn't aware of a smell reduction, but I never looked for it.

 
cof

I just tried some heri and remembered that I hear a pillow calling my name


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> After all the rain and high humidity, I noticed a major reduction in the smell from my girls. I was worried about mold. I use the dehumidifier most nights now when I cover the shed To prevent or stop mold. Otherwise I cant understand why the smell reduced so much. The girls look fine though. I do notice the lil buds smell wayy more that the main colas now though.


Maybe the air is just heavy and the smell is staying down but if you seriously had rh in the 80s with nugs like that I might be a little worried, just keep that rh in check.


And Jig, Im sorry but ur a noob lol jk bro. I played for a year it was fun getting super stoned and playing cod or halo or battle field ect but I played halo for several years,,, halo 1 was the SHIT. but cod was ALLOT of fun too... My xbox has been broken for a year and I just havent gotten around to it lol  bro


oh I have a reeeeealy crappy vid for you guys lol its the same cam I use for pics but it takes horrible video... I am not responsible for any feeling of un comfort, nausea, and dizziness... You may vomit, if this persists for more than four hours you might be dead,,, sorry lol

[video=youtube;uht2a-Vshqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uht2a-Vshqk[/video]

"Likes" not approved by riu yet view at your own risk... Did I take it too far lol


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

sticky seat.....


genuity said:


> View attachment 1648864View attachment 1648863View attachment 1648862View attachment 1648861View attachment 1648860View attachment 1648859
> 
> *dog*.....34 days 12/12


Another sunny day in Amsterdam, it aint 95 though....have a good one peeps, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie, not a problem, he is definitely a smoker. Big Scottish lad who is a really talented guitar player. Why he chooses to play in a thrash metal band is beyond me but hey, if that's what gets his blood going then hey, what the fu*k do I know. You got me all pumped now dude..


Still working on it, duchie.
Getting close to recording. Will be tonight for sure (well, tonight on the West Coast of the U.S.)


----------



## DCgrow505 (Jun 15, 2011)

no im waiting on my fan and carben filter i just got one off ebay and it was only 75 bucks i got a good deal but yeah i need like yesterday but for the mean time i have been using a fart fan to get some of the bad air out and i have a AC unit so its not to bad but its still pettty hot in there


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

A fart fan, haha, nice one. Never heard of one but imagine them to be fun!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> A fart fan, haha, nice one. Never heard of one but imagine them to be fun!


its a combo filter that "covers up the smell" lol


win~ 
View attachment 1648994


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> lol guys. Not mj related, but garden related. I started growing a little over 2 years ago. When I started my wife was a little jealous and had me make her a little garden patch outside in our yard. We cleared about 40 sq/ft or so, tilled the ground good, then dumped a LOT of garden soil on top (something like 3 40 lb bags). She planted some stuff that was supposed to do well in cold weather like we have. I think she did onions, potatoes, carrots, green beans, etc. Anyways, nothing ever became of the seeds. We never saw a sprout.
> 
> On to yesterday. It's nice up in the mountains so it's time to clean up outside after a long winter. Upon venturing up our side hill what do I see but 3 foot tall sprouts that look nothing like anything that grows up here naturally. What do you know... there are 4 or 5 carrots growing. Pretty cool actually. Guess my wife has a green thumb after all, haha. It just lags.
> 
> And since I'm posting, a question for peeps who play CoD. Should I go up another prestige level? I did once, but hate earning pro perks again. Am I being a wuss?


You should let your wife start a MJ bean now....I play CoD and I refuse to Prestige, I did during MW but I am not doing this game. I hate starting over with shitty guns. I meant to ask you for that recipe of Pumpkin Cheesecake Pie you mentioned earlier. That sounded bombtastic, so the cannabutter would be mixed with the crust? I want to try it. 

@whodat, damn bro I cant even explain how good that looks.
Peace
BKB


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

You lads over the water like your meat to hang off the plate eh!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

that meal would do me and a mate a good scoff lol. I wouldnt normaly eat that much meat in a week lol let alone one sitting lol


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

haha, well by the looks of some pics whodat puts up he must weigh about the same as that steak!!! Guess he needed the comfort food to go with his wine and weed to bring his cheer up!



mr west said:


> that meal would do me and a mate a good scoff lol. I wouldnt normaly eat that much meat in a week lol let alone one sitting lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

More like the size of the cow that the steak came from lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> its a combo filter that "covers up the smell" lol
> 
> 
> win~
> View attachment 1648994


My dad was (is) never without his Tony Chachere's seasonings (and tobasco).
Gumbo, jambalaya, et tu fe of all kinds, crawdad bisque, etc., etc., etc.: the spicier, the better for him.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 15, 2011)

You guys must eat like birds across the pond because on this side of the pond that's a normal size meal. Genuity thems some sparkely buds you have there and I'd say your little friend has the best seat in the house.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2011)

I've reduced my meat portions through the years.
And 8-ounce steak is a big one for me.
A 6-ounce tenderloin is almost too much for me.
But, my total cholesterol was 154 last year, which is in vegetarian territory.
My wife's a vegetarian, which pretty much makes me a vegetarian.
But I do enjoy the taste of a good burger... _mmm_, *mmm*, *MMM*!!!
You know what they call a Quarter Pounder With Cheese in France?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

A "BSE BURGER"???? or as the British farmers dubbed the French variant of BSE - JCB Disease, because if any of the French farmers found one of their cows to be slightly MAD, they would get a JCB (the equivalent of a CAT), dig a hole and bury the fucker....."what, BSE in France, no I don't think so"! lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2011)

Frogs & snails might be a better choice that the delicious smelling chateaubriand, eh? 
Well, maybe not.
But I'd bring my own bag of worm crisps, to keep from starving while there.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

In Pais I found it very hard to buy food that came with a reasonable amount of vegetables...everything is meat in Paris. SO yeh, bring the worm crisps if you ever visit the Louvre.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

that's making me want a steaky now.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to live in Alberta, the Texas of Canada, nothing but oil, grass and world renowned beef. I don't live there anymore and I don't eat much beef anymore either. In fact lately, I don't eat as much of anything as I used to. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet.


----------



## matatan (Jun 15, 2011)

fellow 600s!!!! i cordiality invite you all to witness a battle. dwc vs coco. Lucas Formula vs LF plus additives all under one 600w hps
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/439821-super-lemon-haze-dwc-vs.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

What a sight to be met by coming home from work  although all that veggie stuff up top, you can keep that  I never cook anything alongside steak other than the sauce. Cooking anything else simply means you can't eat as much steak  

Only been to the states twice, but i have to admit the only time i and the family were ever aware of larger portions was at mcdonalds, just want a regular drink, not a bucket! Small portions work for me though, i work on the lines of one meal a day be it a pizza or a sandwich, never found a reason to eat lots, i have no need of additional chemical energy, water keeps me going just fine. I have been known to go a bit mad though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning, duchie!
I haven't recorded my bass line yet. Had a few stoner moments last night trying to figure things out, but I did finally get some good practice time in. Will record it and mix it together with your vocals & Randall's guitar right after I drop off the wife. (*_*is that two L's in Randall, or one L? Want to get it right when I add the credits to the final versions.*_)
Here is what little tweaking I did to the original audio (though if you have the original .WAV audio file, I could make this sound a lot better).
I'm 90% comfortable with my bass line for it, so it might take me a few takes, but I'll nail it and will make a new youtube vid and post the link just as soon as it's done.
Probably have about 5 hours of practice on it so far (been years since I tried to play it), but it sounding good to my ears except for a couple of minor mistakes when my fingers trip out. 

[video=youtube;v6XynJ6UCLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6XynJ6UCLE[/video]


----------



## indecline (Jun 15, 2011)

Ill have a listen to that later, videos wont play properly today, thats what i get for switching providers.

also had a thought, i watched a program on the history of electricity or some crap like that ( this is pretty much the only type of program i watch when im baked) and there is some guy sat ready to switch extra power stations on when needed etc. I mean i always knew that happened but it was funny figuring out why he had to add power stations. they counted down to the hour and BAM soooo much power was used in the city and he had to run a whole extra power station for a few hours. The reason was all the old women going to make a cup of tea after their soap had finished. 

no real point to this story, their was... but i cant remember it now. just got me thinking about how shit loads of people get baked around this time of day, and how ill be digging through the fridge in about half an hour looking or anthing that i didnt eat last time i was high. I wonder how many other people will be doin gthe same thing and how much extra power will be needed because of it.. 

F.Y.I. Im really really medicated right now.
got alittle too high last night while playing cards to help me focus. in the end i wished it would stop because it felt as if the air i was breathing was hurting my nose and back of my mouth, it felt as if it was bleeding and bits falling off.. baaaad feeling. but hell ive forgot all about that so now its time to hit a bowl up. peace.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Doobie, this is really cool man! Love the 'empty hall' tweak you gave it, suits it real well. Then you got me just as I finished a sampler of Jack Hammer and hypnotize me with my own pic! Way to go brother, can't wait till you fill it with your part now, I'm real curious to see what you've come up with. And yes, I'm pretty certain it's two L's.

I'll be poppin in throughout the day, have a good one 600!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Referring back to my last post, the word hypnotize always makes me think of this song played by a local Blues picker who back in the 70.s 80,s, his hay day's, would pack clubs with lineups every time. He was a real wild party show to see and by reputation did a lot of coke while doing it. Not that I condone that but he put out a lot of real great party songs and is a great entertainer. I want to play a couple but I'm having a hard time picking which ones. 

Hope you enjoy.
[video=youtube;GbTS7jS4UHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbTS7jS4UHw[/video]
[video=youtube;Uq3BMDm47mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq3BMDm47mQ[/video]
[video=youtube;wa-nubpezXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wa-nubpezXA#at=31[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> My dad was (is) never without his Tony Chachere's seasonings (and tobasco).
> Gumbo, jambalaya, et tu fe of all kinds, crawdad bisque, etc., etc., etc.: the spicier, the better for him.


 I have a lil problem with spices too.
I spice everything up.
Habanero peppers are not even hot to me anymore, so I am growing peppers that will put them to shame (hopefully)


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

Scotch bonnets are one of the hottest peppers I know of, have you tried them bassman?

Nice tune again there, production master Doob.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have a lil problem with spices too.
> I spice everything up.
> Habanero peppers are not even hot to me anymore, so I am growing peppers that will put them to shame (hopefully)


you need to get some ghost pepper seeds bhut jolokia 


http://www.refiningfirechiles.com/yellowbhutjgallery.html


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Scotch bonnets are one of the hottest peppers I know of, have you tried them bassman?
> 
> Nice tune again there, production master Doob.





billcollector99 said:


> you need to get some ghost pepper seeds bhut jolokia
> 
> 
> http://www.refiningfirechiles.com/yellowbhutjgallery.html


I have both of those growing currently
This is gonna be my 1st go with them.
Not to mention Fatalli, Naga Morich,Trinidad Scorpion, Red Savina (habanero), and Devils Tongue.
the Ghost chili (bhut Jolokia) has the world record, but the Naga Morich has been reported to be hotter, but is awaiting a new yr to get into Guinness as the hottest.
Here is a link to peppers scovill heat ratings to give an example of how hot these are:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoville_scale


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Still trying to keep an eye on my male pla ts, never intentionally polinated before so it's a day by day peek into the spare room to see if all hells broken lose or not  still playing the waiting game though  just transplanted a seedling from soil mix to hydro so if it happens to be a female i should have an alternative variety of cannabis in 3 months time 

Infiniti chilli has been recorded as having a higher scoville rating than the ghost.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Still trying to keep an eye on my male pla ts, never intentionally polinated before so it's a day by day peek into the spare room to see if all hells broken lose or not  still playing the waiting game though  just transplanted a seedling from soil mix to hydro so if it happens to be a female i should have an alternative variety of cannabis in 3 months time
> 
> Infiniti chilli has been recorded as having a higher scoville rating than the ghost.


I like the "never intentionally" part!! Good luck!
I saw that about the Infiniti...where to find that pepper though?!?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have both of those growing currently
> This is gonna be my 1st go with them.
> Not to mention Fatalli, Naga Morich,Trinidad Scorpion, Red Savina (habanero), and Devils Tongue.
> the Ghost chili (bhut Jolokia) has the world record, but the Naga Morich has been reported to be hotter, but is awaiting a new yr to get into Guinness as the hottest.
> ...


 Supposely they had a trinidad scorpion that broke the record at like 1.4 mil scoville, but its not official.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't think it's available for sale, was just a cross created (i think with the ghost and something else) by some random RAF geezer in the UK. 

Last time things god a bit seedy was a result of dodgy bagseed  thought i was on top of the males and the hermieing when bam, pollen everywhere, first glance i thought all the leaves had gone into overdrive on THC production, it was not to be haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone needs to splice some chili plant onto an MJ plant... or maybe splice a bud onto a chili plant.

you know you want to try some SPICY SMOKE!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Someone needs to splice some chili plant onto an MJ plant... or maybe splice a bud onto a chili plant.
> 
> you know you want to try some SPICY SMOKE!


 Jack Herer


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2011)

yea, alot of the sativa doms i grew when i started out tasted like pepper and such. weird but tasty.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

My Jack Hammers are like that, especially the pheno I have now. The other was more lemonpepper.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Someone needs to splice some chili plant onto an MJ plant... or maybe splice a bud onto a chili plant.
> 
> you know you want to try some SPICY SMOKE!


mace for yo face! spicy smoke sounds irritating lol

U guys are too funny lol "I didnt ask for a bucket!" hahaha that had me rollin because its true!

And yes I ate it in one sitting,,, it was awesome. As DST said, by the pics I posts you can tell Im a thinner person but I burn allot of calories... I could ear three of those plates a day and not gain a pund... That may change as I age lol 

 folks Ill be back in.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Someone needs to splice some chili plant onto an MJ plant... or maybe splice a bud onto a chili plant.
> 
> you know you want to try some SPICY SMOKE!





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, alot of the sativa doms i grew when i started out tasted like pepper and such. weird but tasty.


Spicy smoke is right up ma alley.
I dont remember Jack Herer having a spicy or peppery flavor, will need a re-try.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh c'mon guys!, I'm getting ready to go grocery shopping and seeing all this is not good for the pocket book. And the fact that I'm high and have no food in the house. Not fair!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha, touch wood! My dad used to be on the rowing team, propper athlete like, thin as a beanpole, stuffed his face, stayed thin, had kids, BOOM! Things changed  That is literally the only thing i remember from mcdonalds in the states, insane drink sizes and mr pib  if that's what it was called. 

Spicey weed sounds gross to me, jack herer always sounded great, now i'm thinking fuck that  I don't like hot and spicey and i don't like horror films, i am the essence of real man  I am often mistaken for mr oldspice 

edit: now that's what i call a quick n easy stoner meal! Not quite to my liking but hell, omlettes are just good!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


>


you are one bad dude if you put not one but two scotch bonnets into you omlets!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh c'mon guys!, I'm getting ready to go grocery shopping and seeing all this is not good for the pocket book. And the fact that I'm high and have no food in the house. Not fair!


 never shop hungry, but stoned too...lol...good luck


tip top toker said:


> Haha, touch wood! My dad used to be on the rowing team, propper athlete like, thin as a beanpole, stuffed his face, stayed thin, had kids, BOOM! Things changed  That is literally the only thing i remember from mcdonalds in the states, insane drink sizes and mr pib  if that's what it was called.
> 
> Spicey weed sounds gross to me, jack herer always sounded great, now i'm thinking fuck that  I don't like hot and spicey and i don't like horror films, i am the essence of real man  I am often mistaken for mr oldspice
> 
> edit: now that's what i call a quick n easy stoner meal! Not quite to my liking but hell, omlettes are just good!


I love hot and full flavor (not cigs) and veggies etc....
My fav thing to cook is smoked foods and bbq


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

look like habaneros to me  similar peppers huh?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> never shop hungry, but stoned too...lol...good luck
> 
> I love hot and full flavor (not cigs) and veggies etc....
> My fav thing to cook is smoked foods and bbq


Sounds like a good BBQ feast when it comes time for my road trip


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

It didnt even make me sweat, cooking them makes them milder though I think. My friendsthink I am crazy. My salsa is crazy though, plus I bottle my own hot sauce.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

lol bass man is raising the bar!

and duchie, your treading on thin ice going to the grocery like that lol

tiptop, my grandpa stayed thin till the day he died so hopefully the same goes for me.
And mc crap donalds is almost directly responsible for our obesity epidemic, I see parents taking their 5-8 yr olds to crap donalds and the kids are already obese its fkd up...

Seriously how can you do this to your kids? child protection services what? lol






lolololololololololololololololololololololololol lol






Hey bass man if I make some hot sauce this year maybe we can trade bottles


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you coming up north Billcollector?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


>


kids got bigger tits than half the chicks i know LMFAO!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Are you coming up north Billcollecter?


Hopefully, with a few pit stops along the way


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 15, 2011)

that omlette should be called the butt hole burner! hot going in, hot coming out!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol bass man is raising the bar!
> 
> and duchie, your treading on thin ice going to the grocery like that lol
> 
> ...


Damn those pics are terrible!! I hate to see kids like that, as an bb'er I have always been into health and fitness...well till I ruined my back and other shit!! But I still try!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hopefully, with a few pit stops along the way


Where is your destination? Or just for the trip?



littlegrower2004 said:


> that omlette should be called the butt hole burner! hot going in, hot coming out!


That is what the Ghost pepper (Butte Jolokia) should be called.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 15, 2011)

hello everyone, got a question for ya! i was using GH line of food and im almost out of nutri, i was looking at dutch master line and saw that it only was grow A&B Flower A&B. has anyone had a good grow with dutch master and if i buy the flower bloom is there anything else to add to it? i need to buy nuts tomarrow any help is needed


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Where is your destination? Or just for the trip?
> 
> 
> That is what the Ghost pepper (Butte Jolokia) should be called.


 Destination unknown, i have a friend that wants to go to the bay, and i want to meet some of my buddies on here in person, so i figured i could make a fun trip out of it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Destination unknown, i have a friend that wants to go to the bay, and i want to meet some of my buddies on here in person, so i figured i could make a fun trip out of it.


 Is there a bunch of us in Cali?

I went to SF last week with a friend to pick up a dog from "The Check republic" as he told me, Sheppard. My friend is soo into animals....lol

I having pc probs today. It might be a hardware problem. I am doing scans and tests on hdd ram cpu etc to narrow it down, Not to mention full virus scans.
Pc just suddenly slows down and wont respond, then B.S.O.D. with re-boot.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Since I am so far off topic already Ill add some pics of my peppers I am growing from seed.





















I am putting them in dixies cups right now.
I didnt know so many would sprout, so I am gonna give some away to friends.
I have like 7-8 more in the house under the halide with some new clones.

I used the strawberry tags as dividers to separate the strains...lol.
I wouldnt have planted that many in that planters if I knew how many would sprout.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Moobilicious!  Luckily for now i can eat anything and not put on a gram, would hate to have to think about what i eat. 

Bit bland on the 600 this evening aside from moobies and steak, i wodner if humans have marbled meat, there's a odd thought.

Cheese 1, about a week from being done, not sure when it went in, but i'm running out of bud so it's got a week left 





Cheese 2, this one's about a month away now





Re-veging now re-flowering cheese, lots and lots of branches appearing everywhere, should be a good one even if it did receive almost zero veg, literally forced it to revert then dumped it straight back into flowering 





Then a rather pitiful veg tent, left to right is Dreamtime #2 reg (transplanted to hydro today), TH Darkstar reg and TGA Void reg with standard cheese clone behind it.





A little fairy tells me there might be an envelope in the post for me, i have a feeling what one of the beans might be, or at least i hope highlander has done his magic and it is as i hope, but there's plenty of space to get em going now 

Tell you what, i'm sloely becoming convinced that Canna's hydro A+B flower nutes are lacking in something important all i hear is about boosters being snake oil and such, and in soil and coco this certainly seemed fair, however in my DWC tubs i've used both canna boost and now some spare Adcanved Nutrients Big bud, and both appear to make a pretty hefty difference. so i'm beginning to think that the base nutes are lacking and rather than the boosters being great, they're siply adding what was missing in the first place.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice cheese tiptop, I have no exp with cheese although I see it on here often.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Just ya run of the mill solid cannabis plant  Ya can't stress it, ya can't hermie it, it's not too fussy over feed, all in all i love it for it's ease of growing as much as i do it's stone  The stink at harvest time is something to behold though  once that girl comes out of the cab, the smell slowly get's passed 2 doors and down 2 flights of stairs, not quite sure how i've pulled it off this long wihtout a knock on the door


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Is Cheese a UK strain?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Aye, cheese is a UK strain, well phenotype. It's a special phenotype of skunk #1 unless i'm mistaken.



> Exodus was formed in June 1992 by a collective of about a dozen people and kicked off with their first rave in a cave in a forest in Dunstable with 150 people. It wasn&#8217;t long before their events were pulling in 4,000 strong. As each week went by, the sound system was being built bigger and bigger. Caesar&#8217;s Palace, at the Woodside Industrial Estate, were the regular meeting points, where hundreds of cars packed with ravers would wait for details of where the rave was going to be held. The convoys to the raves were led by members of the collective in a military style &#8211; with green LandRovers and members in combat style clothing with a tribal face paint.
> 
> Being based in the Luton area, Exodus have held their events mainly within the Bedfordshire area. The motto of Exodus is Peace, Love, Unity and Struggle. Similar to the old hippy motto, you may think but the hippies were not prepared to struggle.


These folk


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it an indica?

Around here everybody wants purple this and purple that...we even have a strain I see often called Purple Trash....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> hello everyone, got a question for ya! i was using GH line of food and im almost out of nutri, i was looking at dutch master line and saw that it only was grow A&B Flower A&B. has anyone had a good grow with dutch master and if i buy the flower bloom is there anything else to add to it? i need to buy nuts tomarrow any help is needed


I have used Dutch Master for all my grows. I think the stuff is great and will buy it again when what I have runs out. I would suggest getting some silica (any brand really), and I would get some Zone. Thats all you would need to add to the tank, and water . I use a couple other things, but I don't think they are really necessary.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Sativa dominant i believe, but could be wrong.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, cheese is a UK strain, well phenotype. It's a special phenotype of skunk #1 unless i'm mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> These folk


Thanks for that little story TT, I'm really curious about Cheese because I think I've been smoking some sort of it since December but nobody knows what it is (they don't seem to care either). Some of you may have remembered me talking about it a while back. It was the strain that was on hold for a week because the other half of it was frozen in the ground. I think D made a joke about Frozen Assets  Anyway, It definitely has a stinky cheese smell to her with a heavy musty smoke and hits you really good. The high lasts long and after this much time smoking ounces of it, it's still the same. I'd bet it's 60%ish Indica. Only because it's not total couch lock.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the idea that a new grower could get away with mistakes and get a solid bud still. 
I might look into her some more, esp since most on here grow her or know her...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks for that little story TT, I'm really curious about Cheese because I think I've been smoking some sort of it since December but nobody knows what it is (they don't seem to care either). Some of you may have remembered me talking about it a while back. It was the strain that was on hold for a week because the other half of it was frozen in the ground. I think D made a joke about Frozen Assets  Anyway, It definitely has a stinky cheese smell to her with a heavy musty smoke and hits you really good. The high lasts long and after this much time smoking ounces of it, it's still the same. I'd bet it's 60%ish Indica. Only because it's not total couch lock.


 cool smoke report thanx


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been a cheesemonger among other things near 5 years now. I've never handled cheese that in any way resembled the smell of cannabis cheese. So far as i am aware the name comes from real cheese reputation of stinking, not that it stinks of cheese. This is one reason i've always queried Dr greenthumbs cheese, he describes it as smelling of cheese with a 4 hour high, if he had the seeds as he claims i don't think he'd be describing it like that. I don't get much of any couch lock from my cheese, it's very much a keep on living and doing strain for me, to an extrent, i've heard other growers descibe it as the closest thing to a class A drug (class a drug being cocain, MDMA etc)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've been a cheesemonger among other things near 5 years now. I've never handled cheese that in any way resembled the smell of cannabis cheese. So far as i am aware the name comes from real cheese reputation of stinking, not that it stinks of cheese. This is one reason i've always queried Dr greenthumbs cheese, he describes it as smelling of cheese with a 4 hour high, if he had the seeds as he claims i don't think he'd be describing it like that.


 lol I assumed it smelled like Parmesan...lol thanx for clarifying that.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Like I say bassman, I'm not sure what it is I'm smoking. I'm just going by the smell and what people describe here. I can't recall in my life smelling anything this cheesy smelling when it comes to pot so I'm just wondering. Don't know if a pic of dried and cured bud would help identify it, doubtful though. It was all grown outdoor and not the best trimmed.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Go for it, i've grown so little but the cheese that i'm slowly getting an eye for it, although you know how similar buds can looked once dried and trimmed.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think my Afgoo will be somewhat unique as the bud is solid purple, but the leaves are solid green. Opposite of most purple things I have seen. Wont know till dried how the final look will be. I know this strain is very stoney though!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

So far I think my next grow will consist of
The Void
Strawberry cough
Grape Ape (have clones already)
Blackberry Kush(have clones already)
Skywalker

If I veg my clones for 18/6 then put them outside in 3 weeks will they flower, or keep growing till the season would dictate to flower?


----------



## indecline (Jun 15, 2011)

good question, i always wondered that. im thinking they should flower?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd have thought keep growing till the season possibly coupled with their genetics would dictate when they flower. That list sounds pretty good, and judging a book by it's cover, i want grape ape and blackberry kush! 

Heaths black rose is the one that get's me every time, i'd love to try growing it, it's one of those strains where to me, the actual potency isn't that important, even to hell with smoking it, it's just pretty. 






Stop teasing us and throw some pictures up


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'd have thought keep growing till the season possibly coupled with their genetics would dictate when they flower. That list sounds pretty good, and judging a book by it's cover, i want grape ape and blackberry kush!
> 
> Heaths black rose is the one that get's me every time, it's one of those strains where to me, the actual potency isn't that important, even to hell with smoking it, i'd just like to grow that.
> 
> ...


That black Rose looks better than my Afgoo

Ok I will try to snap a pic of the Afgoo. It is full sun out right now so wish me luck capturing it well....


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, here it is. If anything you may be able to rule it out but again....Anyway, like I said, this was harvested last year from outdoors and this is from the half that cured in the ground through winter.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Outdoor, good man, i don't are about the snobbery of perfect climate and full control, to me outdoor>indoor just by the fact it is natural  Internet being the internet, when i saw that pic, i can't help but think what if any colour enhancements etc have been made to the image. I mean fuck, if i grew pot that looked like that i think my mum would be asking for some seeds just to put in the kitchen window as decoration 

edit: missed that post while typing. Cured in the ground you say? Interesting. I've been casually trying to learn more about what Howard Marks writes in Mr. Nice about how the pakistani's cured the hash underground in goat things.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

They look better than this, but the extreme sun washed out the pics.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ok now. Isreal is putting together a panel to look into legalizing soft drugs. How long can the deniers stay in denial?
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27422


Duchie, I'm gonna' take a stab at your prohibition question. Franklin Roosevelt was president that I know. I'm thinking it was the rise in crime and what we now know really helped organized crime get started in america and the fact most americans realized it just wasn't working. If I remember correctly it was the Volstead Act? that repealed prohibition? Or it started it?

I was watching a Lisa Ling thing...no, not that thing of Lisa Ling, a television program about weed. I learned that Israel is the leading country on real medical marijuana. Just like a five milligram aspirin, you would get a five milligram pill of thc. Real medical control, not go into a co-op and pick your bud type of medical. This dose is exactly the same as the next dose of medicine. If there are ganja gods, please don't let the drug companies take away our rituals of enjoying mother natures finest the way we each choose to enjoy her.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, I'm gonna' take a stab at your prohibition question. Franklin Roosevelt was president that I know. I'm thinking it was the rise in crime and what we now know really helped organized crime get started in america and the fact most americans realized it just wasn't working. If I remember correctly it was the Volstead Act? that repealed prohibition? Or it started it?
> 
> I was watching a Lisa Ling thing...no, not that thing of Lisa Ling, a television program about weed. I learned that Israel is the leading country on real medical marijuana. Just like a five milligram aspirin, you would get a five milligram pill of thc. Real medical control, not go into a co-op and pick your bud type of medical. This dose is exactly the same as the next dose of medicine. If there are ganja gods, please don't let the drug companies take away our rituals of enjoying mother natures finest the way we each choose to enjoy her.


I am not a real big smoker, but 5 mg sounds like nothing to me....


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a nice looking bud bassman. Afgoo you say? What's in that mix?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's a nice looking bud bassman. Afgoo you say? What's in that mix?


 as far as I know its Afghanni x Goo
I got it in clone form from a local dispensary that is sourced from Berkley's Oaksterdam


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, I'm gonna' take a stab at your prohibition question. Franklin Roosevelt was president that I know. I'm thinking it was the rise in crime and what we now know really helped organized crime get started in america and the fact most americans realized it just wasn't working. If I remember correctly it was the Volstead Act? that repealed prohibition? Or it started it?
> 
> I was watching a Lisa Ling thing...no, not that thing of Lisa Ling, a television program about weed. I learned that Israel is the leading country on real medical marijuana. Just like a five milligram aspirin, you would get a five milligram pill of thc. Real medical control, not go into a co-op and pick your bud type of medical. This dose is exactly the same as the next dose of medicine. If there are ganja gods, please don't let the drug companies take away our rituals of enjoying mother natures finest the way we each choose to enjoy her.


I did not know that about MM in Isreal. I wouldn't want that either but I wouldn't think that would solve anything then. We do what we do to get what we want now and if that were to happen I think we would just keep doing what we do now. The picture is bigger than Medical Marijuana, that's just a stepping stone for Government so they don't have to admit anything, IMO. This is very much like wine and beer making in my opinion and, is just as much a social stimulant as alcohol, better in many ways if you ask me, and is something that people who want to will continue to do. 

I don't know, call me optimistic, but I'm a bit of a news hound, and even more these days, and I do see something happening. Or at least I think I do. All it takes is a few to start it and the whole thing should drop like a deck of cards.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jun 15, 2011)

hey bassman if ya have a minute check out my thread. I am on the fence on what flowering nutes to go with. Anyways here is a little sneak peak. But yea i will post a link for ya on the visitor message and just tell me how you think they look. My G 13a got some yellow goin on i think from the hot soil.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> as far as I know its Afghanni x Goo
> I got it in clone form from a local dispersary


 lo! Why didn't I know that? I had no Idea there was a strain called Goo, so I think that threw me. Looking to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 15, 2011)

Offhand does anyone know the percentage of sativa in a jack hammer? Thanks duchie, I had to look back through quite a few posts to find the answer about a straight jack hammer cross. My next grow is going to be my neville's haze and hawaiian snow so I need two more sativas that take around twelve weeks or I was thinking maybe take two chocolopes supposedly ninety five percent sativa and keep them on one side of the scrog and they will finish in nine but I'll give them ten and that way I can have two harvests a couple of weeks apart from the same grow. Any thoughts about trying that method?


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Like I say bassman, I'm not sure what it is I'm smoking. I'm just going by the smell and what people describe here. I can't recall in my life smelling anything this cheesy smelling when it comes to pot so I'm just wondering. Don't know if a pic of dried and cured bud would help identify it, doubtful though. It was all grown outdoor and not the best trimmed.


If we go on smell alone to describe what we smoke, I'm going to have to say I've smoked some stinky armpit or maybe it was moldy socks, not sure which and most assuredly some cat piss.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am not a real big smoker, but 5 mg sounds like nothing to me....


Just throwing out a number, I don't recall the numbers they were using.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> hey bassman if ya have a minute check out my thread. I am on the fence on what flowering nutes to go with. Anyways here is a little sneak peak. But yea i will post a link for ya on the visitor message and just tell me how you think they look. My G 13a got some yellow goin on i think from the hot soil.


I am by far not the best one here to ask, but I will look and give you my opinion.



duchieman said:


> lo! Why didn't I know that? I had no Idea there was a strain called Goo, so I think that threw me. Looking to hear how it turns out.


 I didnt either, evidently named for its resin output.


Heads Up said:


> If we go on smell alone to describe what we smoke, I'm going to have to say I've smoked some stinky armpit or maybe it was moldy socks, not sure which and most assuredly some cat piss.


 I have had the cat piss one...lol


Heads Up said:


> Just throwing out a number, I don't recall the numbers they were using.


 I gave away a candy popcorn edible from the club that claimed 75 mg and the guy said he felt nothing....prolly a fake claim or some garbage weed though.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I did not know that about MM in Isreal. I wouldn't want that either but I wouldn't think that would solve anything then. We do what we do to get what we want now and if that were to happen I think we would just keep doing what we do now. The picture is bigger than Medical Marijuana, that's just a stepping stone for Government so they don't have to admit anything, IMO. This is very much like wine and beer making in my opinion and, is just as much a social stimulant as alcohol, better in many ways if you ask me, and is something that people who want to will continue to do.
> 
> I don't know, call me optimistic, but I'm a bit of a news hound, and even more these days, and I do see something happening. Or at least I think I do. All it takes is a few to start it and the whole thing should drop like a deck of cards.


You do see things changing, it is not your imagination. I've been smoking for over forty years. I grew up in philly. We used to take rides out of the city to go smoke, out to the woods. Nixon started the war on drugs not Reagan. Now we see shows on tv with real medical people speaking out about the benefits of weed. Fourteen states have medical and more are lining up. That sir is not your imagination, even here in florida the heart of bible thumping country, we have something going. The real problem, the federal government. We elect another republican into the oval office and the view of legalized marijuana will be like the view of george bush on stem cell research. Every state in the country can pass medical but if the feds don't change their laws, it will still be illegal everywhere even if your state says its legal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So far I think my next grow will consist of
> The Void
> Strawberry cough
> Grape Ape (have clones already)
> ...


 I would try to bring your veg hours down closer to what your actual daylight hours are...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I would try to bring your veg hours down closer to what your actual daylight hours are...


 Yeah that was what I was thinking, I dont have light control in my bathtub where they veg except while I sleep...lol


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> You do see things changing, it is not your imagination. I've been smoking for over forty years. I grew up in philly. We used to take rides out of the city to go smoke, out to the woods. Nixon started the war on drugs not Reagan. Now we see shows on tv with real medical people speaking out about the benefits of weed. Fourteen states have medical and more are lining up. That sir is not your imagination, even here in florida the heart of bible thumping country, we have something going. The real problem, the federal government. We elect another republican into the oval office and the view of legalized marijuana will be like the view of george bush on stem cell research. Every state in the country can pass medical but if the feds don't change their laws, it will still be illegal everywhere even if your state says its legal.


 Yes, I have been watching these battles between state and federal too and can't believe how ludicrous it is. About voting in republicans, that's basically what we did up here (when I say we, I really mean those other Canadians), and voted in a heavy conservative government and this time with a solid majority for the next four years. This man wants to go the other way and build prisons to stick non violent criminals in, to sell to the earliest private buyer when the time is ripe. This man wants to pup people in prison for as little as 5 plants. Anyway, I figure in the next 5 years I'll be sitting on my deck smoking a bowl with as much freedom as my neighbors drinking beers and Margaritas.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Do I need light control while vegging if I cut down the hours. Seems like a dumb question, but if they see light from other than the hid I would think it still counts as lighted hours?


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Well Heads Up, just as we're talking this news comes out about a case up here. Essentially, last month a high profile pot activist in Ontario who suffers from serious ailments, after failing to obtain a MM license he was raided and charged with growing. In court the judge threw it out and gave Health Canada 90 days to fix it or else pot becomes legal in Ontario. A hearing in court today brought new light to their intentions. I'll let the story tell the rest. July 11th is that 90 day point

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27441


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Offhand does anyone know the percentage of sativa in a jack hammer? Thanks duchie, I had to look back through quite a few posts to find the answer about a straight jack hammer cross. My next grow is going to be my neville's haze and hawaiian snow so I need two more sativas that take around twelve weeks or I was thinking maybe take two chocolopes supposedly ninety five percent sativa and keep them on one side of the scrog and they will finish in nine but I'll give them ten and that way I can have two harvests a couple of weeks apart from the same grow. Any thoughts about trying that method?


 If i remember correctly the jackhammers go 14 weeks or so. Bekindbud grew a chocolope, and his clone only went 8 weeks or so i think


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's my current Jack Hammer. Lost my data so I'm not sure how old she is but there's a post I need to find that will give me a reference point and nail it down. Where I'm holding is where the supercrop knuckles are. I'm 6'.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't look at the link but I seem to remember that, didn't it happen like a month ago or is it something else I'm thinking where the judge basically told them, fix the laws in ninety days or I will? The judge to me seems to be on the side of medical.

My chocolope will be from seed and all the strains I plan on scrogging are feminized.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I didn't look at the link but I seem to remember that, didn't it happen like a month ago or is it something else I'm thinking where the judge basically told them, fix the laws in ninety days or I will? The judge to me seems to be on the side of medical.
> 
> My chocolope will be from seed and all the strains I plan on scrogging are feminized.


Yup, that's the one. Matt Mernagh is the guy and he/they basically argued that because of the MM laws, and how difficult it is to obtain a license, let alone cannabis, it causes people to use the black market or forces them to grow their own. Therefore, the judge ruled it unconstitutional or something, so if this isn't fixed in 90 days then pot becomes legal in this province. Of course the feds have appealed and are asking for an extension, which gets heard next week, but this bombshell that they, the Feds, dropped during questioning in court today, that they are already planning to scrap the federal program and hand it over to commercial growers, was something else. They will also no longer be handling the application process either, instead it looks like they're going to leave it up to the doctors which will send you somewhere yet to be determined. It basically sounds like a move towards what you U.S MM States have. Even Matts lawyer didn't expect this one today.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

If its becomes legal in canada you might have a new roommate duchie lol When its legal I want to veg a plant for like a year and let it flower outside  that would be a sight to see! Anywho, lets keep our fingers crossed for both america and canada, forget amsterdam lol jk dam folks!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not holding my breath on it becoming legal overnight but, it's definitely shook things up here and maybe this positive wave becomes a tsunami that plows this stupid proposed legislation over. 

So here's the new High Times interview with emery is anyone's interested.
http://hightimes.com/lounge/dskye/7154/


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Found it! Hey Heads Up, I nailed down the times and I'm sitting on day 99 of 12/12 today and 2 weeks veg before going in 12/12. So looks like we're going to week 15.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Found it! Hey Heads Up, I nailed down the times and I'm sitting on day 99 of 12/12 today and 2 weeks veg before going in 12/12. So looks like we're going to week 15.


Dammnnit, man makes me wish i could get you some of these 50 day flowerers to chop in between the Jackhammers


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

I know some of you will hate this but I know a few of you would love to toke up to this song if you dont already 

[video=youtube;VuOdosizz7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuOdosizz7Q[/video]


EDIT: 

[video=youtube;vASTk-lwDYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vASTk-lwDYE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

whodat I remember this song....lol When I used to listen to rap.
I dont dis-like rap now like an ex-smoker or anything. I just dont care much for the new rap.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

Re billcollector


> *Dammnnit, man makes me wish i could get you some of these 50 day flowerers to chop in between the Jackhammers*


Well if things keep rolling on like they are I should be good with the mix I have going. Most everything else is average flowering times. I have some other smaller things (that's an understatement.) finishing up that are helping me get through and then others working their way up including your Sourberrys. She just sits in the corner of my tent and watches over all the others as they come and go. 

Ok, so I have these few plants, Heris, and Purps that for some reason wouldn't grow much, almost stunted even though it was in one bills smartpots. I think their around 4 or 5 gallon aren't they bill. Anyway, they've finished real nice but real tiny, but after I chopped and pulled the root ball out, I realized that I used this little coir cup to start them in, that are supposed to break down when you transplant them, allowing roots to continue in the new pot. Well they didn't! So, essentially they spent their whole life in a cup not much bigger than a shot glass. I can't believe with all the watering and moisture that they didn't break down but that's the way it is. I feel quite like a bonehead about it but I don't want anyone else to make the same mistake. Don't use coir starting cups!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> whodat I remember this song....lol When I used to listen to rap.
> I dont dis-like rap now like an ex-smoker or anything. I just dont care much for the new rap.


I will totally agree that newer "rap" is horrible but I dont mind some of the older ones partly because they remind me of when I was growing up and fisrt started getting stoned lol but sometimes when I listen back Im wondering how the hell I was into it lol
So yeah LOTS of rap is very low quality and sending a very backwords message that I refuse to listen to... but I know a lyricist when I hear one and can appreciate the artestry that goes into putting words together,,, but allot of it is really bad lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so I am not the only one haha. I dont wanna be a trader to my generation, but why listen to what the FM station plays just because they play it!!??

BTW I dont listen to FM at all and havent for several years now. I may be a car audio installer, but my antenna in my car is purposely un-hooked. I have my burnt cd's and my ipod.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Re billcollector
> 
> Well if things keep rolling on like they are I should be good with the mix I have going. Most everything else is average flowering times. I have some other smaller things (that's an understatement.) finishing up that are helping me get through and then others working their way up including your Sourberrys. She just sits in the corner of my tent and watches over all the others as they come and go.
> 
> ...


Damn that sux man!! I thought they were organic too and broke down. Luckily you looked in the pot otherwise you would not know the prob.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2011)

That's the thing. I didn't look in the pot. I only noticed after I harvested the first one and pulled the rootball out, still in this tiny pot with only a few roots making their way through. They didn't even make it into medium in the larger pot.

Edit. I just got what you meant. I only used them for those few plants only and didn't use them again.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

looking at youtube, and giant outdoor grows like Jorge Cervantes.
All I can say is WTF!! How the hell do they get those plants that damn big?!?
One plant like that would hold me over for about a year or 3!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;GacBP6QzzxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GacBP6QzzxU[/video]whodat heres a video response

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GacBP6QzzxU


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

got it now/


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I will totally agree that newer "rap" is horrible but I dont mind some of the older ones partly because they remind me of when I was growing up and fisrt started getting stoned lol but sometimes when I listen back Im wondering how the hell I was into it lol
> So yeah LOTS of rap is very low quality and sending a very backwords message that I refuse to listen to... but I know a lyricist when I hear one and can appreciate the artestry that goes into putting words together,,, but allot of it is really bad lol



This is the face of new "rap" IMO if you wanna call it that

[video=youtube;grMAN5EnYks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grMAN5EnYks[/video]

Edit: Specifically Big Sean and Pusha T, ehh on Rick Ross, lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2011)

goodnite 600


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Here's my current Jack Hammer. Lost my data so I'm not sure how old she is but there's a post I need to find that will give me a reference point and nail it down. Where I'm holding is where the supercrop knuckles are. I'm 6'.
> View attachment 1649872View attachment 1649873View attachment 1649875


Supercrop Knuckles??? That looks like a fucking Thigh bone bro, very nice work Dutchie!!!!!

@ Billcollector, I finished my Chocolope in 64 days I regret not getting a clone form it, shit I didnt even know how to clone at that time...

Peace

BKB


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 16, 2011)

Sup Sixerz, need some help with my Venom OG Kush plant.....seems to be yellowing a lot. I am going to feed her tomorrow and was wondering where am I shortfalling? Last feed I gave her the following in 2 gallons of water:

2 tsp (Fox Farm Grow Big)
1 TBL (Fox Farm Big Bloom)
4 tsp (Fox Farm Tiger Bloom)
2 tsp (Cal/Mag)
2 tsp (Aquashield)
2 tsp (Earthjuice Micro Blast)

What is wrong with her? Any help would be appreciated, its my 1st time growing this strain and I seem to be having problems getting dialed in on her. 

*Venom OG Kush (Day 38 Flowering)*


*Early Skunks* (Just about finished, I am going to drown these two starting this weekend) I wish I vegged them out but I need bud. I have access to another clone of this strain. I put them straight to flowering after they rooted. Small but very dank!



*Herojuana OG (DWC Flowering Day 3)* I only finished one other DWC so this is my 2nd grow, she looks real healthy. Did a res change today. Trying to learn all facets of growing.



Peace All

BKB


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Nice cheese tiptop, I have no exp with cheese although I see it on here often.


That may change soon, I heard a fairy was on her way with some Cheesey Surprises....among other things.



duchieman said:


> Re billcollector
> 
> Well if things keep rolling on like they are I should be good with the mix I have going. Most everything else is average flowering times. I have some other smaller things (that's an understatement.) finishing up that are helping me get through and then others working their way up including your Sourberrys. She just sits in the corner of my tent and watches over all the others as they come and go.
> 
> ...


Glad I decided not to buy them the other day then!!!!

Busy night last night folks, pishing with rain like you will not believe....and it's going to keep on coming down by all accounts.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

Rain Rain go away, the princess and mr west want to go and play. Rain rain go away, come again another day.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

The forecast is not looking good mate...rain all weekend by all accounts...boohoo.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

That's kinda the only experience i have of amsterdam, believe it was around this time of year as well, just 4 days of rain.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

It's like light and day TTT. If you visit Amsterdam when it's sunny the city just comes alive...no better place to be imo, sitting in the sun, side of a canal, cold deliious beer and a joint in ones hand, watching beautifully fit Dutch ladies cycling pass in their glory.....


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

DST said:


> It's like light and day TTT. If you visit Amsterdam when it's sunny the city just comes alive...no better place to be imo, sitting in the sun, side of a canal, cold deliious beer and a joint in ones hand, watching beautifully fit Dutch ladies cycling pass in their glory.....


Aye, i was royally pissed not to be able to go out and mong around in the parks. I only took 100 euro's for the 4 days so had hoped to spend a lot of time walking around viewing funky stuff, turns out the funkiest shit got was walking past dildo displays on the high street on the way to a coffee shop


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

It's actually the best time to cycle when it's raining. All the Duchies run for cover and hide until it stops, once you get past the point that your trousers are stuck to your legs it's ok.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

It's all about accepting you'll get wet. Watching people running around in rainstorms amuses me, you're gonna get wet either way so relax! If you can accept that you'll need to be changing clothes later, opens up the option of just enjoying the rain. Unless you're trying to smoke a joint in which case i then get pissed off, getting a bit excited about the arrival of my flight box  tempted to run downstaris to the front door knowing damned well it's not going to have crossed the pond quite yet


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Exactly, rain is to be enjoyed. Even better, a tropical rain storm, I use to love them in the Far East....warm rain is great.


tip top toker said:


> It's all about accepting you'll get wet. Watching people running around in rainstorms amuses me, you're gonna get wet either way so relax! If you can accept that you'll need to be changing clothes later, opens up the option of just enjoying the rain. Unless you're trying to smoke a joint in which case i then get pissed off, getting a bit excited about the arrival of my flight box  tempted to run downstaris to the front door knowing damned well it's not going to have crossed the pond quite yet


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

Paradise it sounds like. 
Im from below sea level like you but love the rain  something very soothing about it but a scene like you just described is glorifying too lol. Some of my fondest memories are on the banks of the mississippi river  A couple hundred pounds of crawfish a few kegs of assorted abita beers the sun is out and all the college chicks are in swim suits  Just chill, eat, live, watch the big boats go by and talk to peeps. The area is known as "the fly" as you drive allong from the entrance the different sections have different kinds of groups of people but for the most part people are friendly. Its actually directly behind the zoo and you can hear monkeys, can also see giraffes behind "THE TREE"(...<<< ill find a pic) but the tree is maybe 1k yards away from the river by the exit. Iv seen 80 pound catfish pulled from here but probably bad eats lol but a big cach, 
I also got beaucoup fishing time in the wetlands... Wow major rant lol that oily kiefy soury diesely jernt got me lol
 600 peeps!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah cock, just found an unpaid month old power bill i've no money to pay off :/ bollocks bollocks bollocks

Funnily enough i get woken up by monkeys come the summer months.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ah cock, just found an unpaid month old power bill i've no money to pay off :/ bollocks bollocks bollocks
> 
> Funnily enough i get woken up by monkeys come the summer months.


uh, a kick in the nuts... It happened to me but I told them the only way I could pay it is in increments every month... TURD! up comes something ells from the toilet bowl lol always something you know.

EDIT:
Never mind tip top, my case is different.... I had my rooms running for 2-5 months idk  and the power bill seemed low and I thought that was mmmmmmm ok? but they never checked the meter and then tried to bill me the entire thing all at once! lollol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha, yup, today i've been going over finances and well, it was all going wrong prior to coming across this, even now remember it all and had money put aside and everything and bam, few joints and you easily lose track of things, can't deny cannabis doesn't have it's bad points  shuld be ok though, might have to stop drinking beer for a week :/


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

lol let me know when you find something with no bad points mmk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

re the debts, let them that want it from you worry about it lads!











harvest and shish!


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

lots of nice bud curing there mate, jealous much, not.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2011)

Does jealousy come from envy? Because, if it is, I'm right behind ya mr. west. Nice Hash & Stash Don! Bring those bills on now bastards!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

not any more there aint bro

cheers duchie! and yeah there coming believe me lol


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2011)

Just ran across this pic from last nights riot in Vancouver after they lost the Stanley Cup. 

Now these two know what to do in the middle of a riot. Give's a whole new picture to Make Love Not War.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 16, 2011)

DST said:


> It's actually the best time to cycle when it's raining. All the Duchies run for cover and hide until it stops, once you get past the point that your trousers are stuck to your legs it's ok.


Sensible folk, the Dutch, aren't they ;D


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

DST said:


> The forecast is not looking good mate...rain all weekend by all accounts...boohoo.


So do I need to do the rain dance for ya, or are you looking forward to the rain?



duchieman said:


> Just ran across this pic from last nights riot in Vancouver after they lost the Stanley Cup.
> 
> Now these two know what to do in the middle of a riot. Give's a whole new picture to Make Love Not War.
> 
> View attachment 1650596


 How can those 2 be so oblivious to whats going on? That is funny and crazy at the same time!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

gotta get my youngest off to school now


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAIN DANCES, enough already, lol.


bassman999 said:


> So do I need to do the rain dance for ya, or are you looking forward to the rain?
> 
> 
> How can those 2 be so oblivious to whats going on? That is funny and crazy at the same time!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol ok Ill take my dancing shoes off then......


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> re the debts, let them that want it from you worry about it lads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to read the jars...looks like liver and onions...lol j/k You have livers ans psycho there? Those sound interesting. I just hope it doesnt taste like liver


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 16, 2011)

Duchie, I have used the same things on a couple of my plants and guess what? I have two dwarfs also. My ex growing partner has his new crop started in them, I told him, make sure you cut the bottoms out. I haven't dug my one shackzilla up but I'm sure it's the same problem. I gave a killing fields to my vietnam vet friend, his in no more than six inches tall and I can only presume it's the same problem, the roots never grew out of the cup. I've stopped using them and have gone back to jiffy pellets. I germ my beans now with the paper towel method. I was soaking them in water but I've found in a paper towel if you let your tap root get to be about a half inch long, the seed will pop out of the pellet more quickly. I put six in pellets on monday night, tuesday afternoon they were all popped and growing. I have four dwarf autoflowers and two chocolate berries, all will be donated to my vietnam vet buddy. On a sad note, I think he's starting to develop cancer from agent orange exposure when he was in nam. I told him, you can't die until at least december, you'll have some babies to take care of over the summer and what would they do without a daddy?

Thanks for the chocolope info...how was the smoke? They describe it as a paranoia type high it's supposedly so intense. I hope it is that intense. I have the perfect hiding place should I get that paranoid. I'll go hide in that vagina I fell into a couple of weeks ago.

Damn shame the jack hamers aren't feminized, they would go well with the neville's haze and hawaiian snow.

Edit...if you look at the description for chocolope, it does not give the ratio of sativa/indica but if you get the original breeders pack, it's 95/5 sativa dominant. My ex partner has started some super skunk, tangerine dream and that good old landrace colombian gold.

On another note about curing. I read that in Malwai, the locals wrap their bud in banana leaves to cure and that is what produces the golden color in the bud. My malawi 99 was much more reddish than golden. Probably the most 'red' of any bud I've grown.

cof, speaking of malawi and sannies. My one malawi didn't germ and both of the extremas I tried to germ, no go. Just looked at them again, still no go and all the others I started at the same time are happily growing under a couple of cfl's. The one extrema cracked and started to pop a root and then decided to go into hibernation or die, not sure which, but it ain't moved in days.

Also, for anyone with the second generation lemon skunks and white widows. The widows have retained their dense bud structure and that clear 'widow' smell. The lemons seem to have lost their lemony scent but nice dense buds. This is only a report from the chop. Haven't 'sampled' anything but will tomorrow. I'm sure it won't be an accurate assessment, there is no cure time at all.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy paranoid hiding HeadsUp.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, I have used the same things on a couple of my plants and guess what? I have two dwarfs also. My ex growing partner has his new crop started in them, I told him, make sure you cut the bottoms out. I haven't dug my one shackzilla up but I'm sure it's the same problem. I gave a killing fields to my vietnam vet friend, his in no more than six inches tall and I can only presume it's the same problem, the roots never grew out of the cup. I've stopped using them and have gone back to jiffy pellets. I germ my beans now with the paper towel method. I was soaking them in water but I've found in a paper towel if you let your tap root get to be about a half inch long, the seed will pop out of the pellet more quickly. I put six in pellets on monday night, tuesday afternoon they were all popped and growing. I have four dwarf autoflowers and two chocolate berries, all will be donated to my vietnam vet buddy. On a sad note, I think he's starting to develop cancer from agent orange exposure when he was in nam. I told him, you can't die until at least december, you'll have some babies to take care of over the summer and what would they do without a daddy?
> 
> Thanks for the chocolope info...how was the smoke? They describe it as a paranoia type high it's supposedly so intense. I hope it is that intense. I have the perfect hiding place should I get that paranoid. I'll go hide in that vagina I fell into a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Damn shame the jack hamers aren't feminized, they would go well with the neville's haze and hawaiian snow.


The chocolope high is extremely intense, my buddy and I smoked a J, and driving home at night was an experience, light trailers, and the sounds my ears heard, oh my lol. Def a trippy smoke.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Getting ready to roll a NS blunt  Time to wake and bake!!!

[video=youtube;EilVnTOvvZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EilVnTOvvZs[/video]
[video=youtube;3p22T4JC_PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p22T4JC_PA[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

Was bored and am aware that when my vape arives i might go a bit silly, so figured fuck it, harvest time, unfortunately nothing of good size to replace it with. If not i'll ust throw all my seedlings into 12/12. Not the biggest harvest but lots and lots of bud went into the hash bucket as well, hash and a vape sounds pretty simple and convenient


----------



## Vapekush (Jun 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Was bored and am aware that when my vape arives i might go a bit silly, so figured fuck it, harvest time, unfortunately nothing of good size to replace it with. If not i'll ust throw all my seedlings into 12/12. Not the biggest harvest but lots and lots of bud went into the hash bucket as well, hash and a vape sounds pretty simple and convenient


Hash in a vape is gonna gunk up your screen quick! FYI


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

Really? Awww, hash in a pipe then  Never used a vape so picked up a magic flight launch box for a good price. If in doubt pin the hash down inside the vape chamber and remove the screen  It's so easy to be confident when you've no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 16, 2011)

A little tip for anyone with a vaporizer and especially if it has a screen or screens in it. If you let the herb of your pleasure sit in the 'bowl' for lack of a better term after it's been run through the vaporizer, it will quickly gum up your screen/s. If I don't get too stoned, I empty out my chamber and the tube with the screen on the end immediately while it's still hot and the herb is dry. Your screens don't gum up nearly as quickly and you can always run it through again later if you choose. Mine gets one run through and that's it. I give it away after that to a friend who also has a vaporizer. Guess I'm spoiled.

I'll get some pics up shortly showing what I mean.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know why preharvested buds can show amber trichomes when the bud doesnt look like its at all mature?
thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> A little tip for anyone with a vaporizer and especially if it has a screen or screens in it. If you let the herb of your pleasure sit in the 'bowl' for lack of a better term after it's been run through the vaporizer, it will quickly gum up your screen/s. If I don't get too stoned, I empty out my chamber and the tube with the screen on the end immediately while it's still hot and the herb is dry. Your screens don't gum up nearly as quickly and you can always run it through again later if you choose. Mine gets one run through and that's it. I give it away after that to a friend who also has a vaporizer. Guess I'm spoiled.
> 
> I'll get some pics up shortly showing what I mean.


hi Heads Up, wow, that really sucks about your vaporizor and how it gums up. I have a Volcano and it NEVER EVER gums up. I can pack it up and i can ususally get about 3 good potent balloons out of it. After that the dope is usually burnt and used up. The weed just gets flakey and brown, it never gums up.. I will put the weed bowl in a sealed container until i use it again.. What kind of vaporizor do you have?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi, does anyone know why preharvested buds can show amber trichomes when the bud doesnt look like its at all mature?
> thanks


 this may happen with some equatorial sativas i have read. but some strains like to push out pistils like mad. we get high off the thc in the trichs, so id say if the trichs are amber to your liking, pluck em.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me try to explain what you guys are seeing. The 'chamber' I have to hold the bud after it's ground is three pieces. I have a forced air vaporizer with a bag, it's not a whip type. Anyone there is the chamber itself which holds the weed, it has a big screen with a rubber gasket at the base, it is forced against the heat source which also has a rubber gasket and a screen to match the size of the screen on the chamber, it's the big black piece. Then you have this rod type thing with a screen on the end that slides into the chamber and it has a screen on the bottom and then a pipe that extends about two and a half inches. It slides into the chamber so the weed is kind of compressed and not loose in the chamber. then you have the top piece, the piece with the spring on it. The spring also fits down into the chamber to keep a slight bit of pressure of the slide piece to keep it tight against the weed. It then screws on very nicely and what you have left is that little piece sticking out from the complete chamber. It goes into the machine and then the bag with the mouthpiece locks into place forcing the whole unit into a very tight seal...and away we go.

In the upper right hand corner is some run through. Below it is some ground up shackzilla and the buds are on top shackzilla and below some killing fields...oh yeah, and the roach from my visit the other day from my young lady friend. Yeah, that one.

Also, my clones from the deep psycho and psycho killer, they have the humidity baggies the others are four autoflowers and two chocolate berries. These are the ones that were also started along with the malawi and extrema.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this may happen with some equatorial sativas i have read. but some strains like to push out pistils like mad. we get high off the thc in the trichs, so id say if the trichs are amber to your liking, pluck em.


thanks Tryna.. this happened on 2 my Super Lemon Hazes.. I was kinda shocked because i have grown 4 other SLH before and they had tons of pistils..weird


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 16, 2011)

Now you went and did it dr. trich. The bud doesn't gum up, the screens do. I have a digi-vapor vp500, can't find them anywhere. I think you can still see one on halfbakedgoods.... .net, .org. or dot com, not sure which, great machine. No offense but I paid one ninety two with shipping from california to florida and I wouldn't trade my machine for a volcano. I vape my weed at 339 degrees, I see so many people vaping over three seventy I wonder how they can taste anything but burnt?

I'm fixin' another bag...like I need one to show my baby in action. All I ask is for someone to come pick me up off the floor when I finish the bag. Be back soon with more pics. I just put some weed into the chamber and that will be one of the pics. I actually use very little weed in the chamber, if I didn't, after the first exhale most of my lungs I would be collecting from the floor.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

lol I think you just wanted to show off those killer nugs hehe Looks great! I dont own a vape so Im no help here, Im guessing yours gums up because the buds are too sticky lol try using lower quality erb hahah phat chance I know.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 16, 2011)

Here ya' go guys, my vaporizer in action with some shackzilla, or as my older lady friend calls it, shagzilla in the chamber ready to go. There is no explaining now, I'm halfway through the bag. Read the pictures is all I can tell ya...and this is a 'thin' bag of vape.

The pic of the empty chamber, I dump it right away while it's hot, no gummy buildup around the edges of the screens.

Edit. That bag of vape is maybe filling the chamber ten percent, maybe?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Here ya' go guys, my vaporizer in action with some shackzilla, or as my older lady friend calls it, shagzilla in the chamber ready to go. There is no explaining now, I'm halfway through the bag. Read the pictures is all I can tell ya...and this is a 'thin' bag of vape.
> 
> The pic of the empty chamber, I dump it right away while it's hot, no gummy buildup around the edges of the screens.
> 
> Edit. That bag of vape is maybe filling the chamber ten percent, maybe?


Hey that looks delicious Headsup! thats a very thick smokey bag of vape! im sure you are completely fucked up at this point. hahah but 
errrrr, ummm ,, whens the last time you cleaned your screen?hahahahha.. looks a little rusty..hehehe
im really baffeled by your gumming issue.?? and yeah those huge buds look so damn good i must say im very jealous..
and now i have a new name to use for my chamber.. very cool...SHAGZILLA... right on!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the retro buttons and LED display on that thing. Looks like an old amp I used to own. RetroVape!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

nice headsup! thanks for the pictorial


----------



## indecline (Jun 16, 2011)

Ivebeen watching "our war" on tv, its on weekly and has just started. its about 35 groups of british soldires who make home videos of their tours of afganistan. its really really interesting and makes my misses cry all the time. its on every thursday on one of the BBC channels at 11pm.

heres a link back to the first one. the third episode is on tonight at 11. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b011vngx/Our_War_Ambushed/

and if you cant watch this in the US maybe you can on here?

[video=youtube;6OreMny_Qew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OreMny_Qew[/video]

i got really into it after a joint and it even made me want to sign up.... :/


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks indecline, I love stuff like that and added to my watch later list.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just have a blown glass pipe that does the color change thing...nothing special here. It has a flat bottom, and I never see any that are not a bubble so it is different in that way.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

A good life lot for nothing


----------



## indecline (Jun 16, 2011)

That film really makes me think about war, mainly that it sucks but also how strategic it all is, every movement is planned and plotted. so much goes into it. you have to be one hell of a smart guy to be in charge.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> That film really makes me think about war, mainly that it sucks but also how strategic it all is, every movement is planned and plotted. so much goes into it. you have to be one hell of a smart guy to be in charge.


not necessarily true. @ the smart guy comment.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cant be too smart as war is dumb for the most part. I suppose it has its uses, but NEEDLESS DEATH IS SUCH A WASTE OF LIFE!!


----------



## indecline (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah i suppose, he could be an idiot but the men might still outperform. I wonder how often weve put an idiot in control........ :/


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Cant be too smart as war is dumb for the most part. I suppose it has its uses, but NEEDLESS DEATH IS SUCH A WASTE OF LIFE!!


true,sometimes life can be a waste!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

One of the soldiers said one something along the lines of they get one of ours we get twenty thirty of theirs, which in an emotional state might seem semi-rational, but on the whole that is one thing that boils my blood. Just seems like there is this mindset that they just don't matter, all these NATO bombings killing dozens of women and kids, seemingly constantly, just dismissed. And hell, if a foreign force deployed en mass in my country and did as has been done, i'd be aiming my gun at them terrorist or no terrorist, it's not cool. 

Lighten up though, it's thursday, i have a late start at work, so alcohol and cheese 
[youtube]sQJQs6zRw1Q[/youtube]
Cheese dreams, coming soon  haha


----------



## indecline (Jun 16, 2011)

Was getting me kinda low thinking about it all, then my lights came on and i could finally stick my head in the tent. Best part of the day. I could stare at them for hours. Always cheers me up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok so here is the boring pipe I have


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> Was getting me kinda low thinking about it all, then my lights came on and i could finally stick my head in the tent. Best part of the day. I could stare at them for hours. Always cheers me up.


 I go outside and look at my girls several times a day for no real reason other than to admire them.


----------



## indecline (Jun 16, 2011)

If you dont grow, you dont know. people are missing out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 16, 2011)

I check out my plants 4 times a day minimum. Today I had to move my drying operation out of my grow space. I chopped ten days ago and it's still fresh. 80% RH after yesterday's deluge. My wife hates it when I dry plants in the "Guest Room". No choice though. I'm more worried right now about a massive case of seeds in my grow. I found one big hunk of White Russian chock full of seeds and now some Chronic I'm just jarring up, well it didn't take me long to find beans in that too. grrrr. I think my humidity is stressing my plants out (or I'm just flowering too long). The worst thing is quite a bit of that went out in the world; I'm going to be getting some phone calls lol. Refunds all round and a monster hash run.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I check out my plants 4 times a day minimum. Today I had to move my drying operation out of my grow space. I chopped ten days ago and it's still fresh. 80% RH after yesterday's deluge. My wife hates it when I dry plants in the "Guest Room". No choice though. I'm more worried right now about a massive case of seeds in my grow. I found one big hunk of White Russian chock full of seeds and now some Chronic I'm just jarring up, well it didn't take me long to find beans in that too. grrrr. I think my humidity is stressing my plants out (or I'm just flowering too long). The worst thing is quite a bit of that went out in the world; I'm going to be getting some phone calls lol. Refunds all round and a monster hash run.


you better tell'em to plant them bi#@h's,and keep it pushing......j/k....for real tho.


----------



## indecline (Jun 16, 2011)

ouch, would do give refunds for the whole amount?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

No refunds, just throw em some extra next time.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Sheesh, is it Vapes and Wars in the 600, or is it simply VAPE WARS, lol. Anygaroo, divane get me going about war and stuff, a bit too stoned and we don't want the 6 getting all hot and bothered over the wrong thing, lol.

I don't have problems with my vape since I don't have one. My problems mainly lie with me smashing bits of my bong.

Hope you are all well.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a pic of a plant that topped itself, has that ever happened to anyone? it weird, this a cellphone pic so excuse the quality.
its weird it kinda formed like a flower on the meristem, and then the side branches grew out from the side. i had a plant top itself before but it didnt look like this, i wonder if its genetic or just enviromental or situational.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

I have had a number of plants grow 2 main colas straight from seed with no messing. Generally they are always a bit funny looking to start with.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2011)

well do not lol.............im looking for new glass now,as i type this.
my fingers,and lips are cut to hell...lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2011)

Blue Cheese day 42 of flower under my 600w!

*




















*


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> well do not lol.............View attachment 1651541im looking for new glass now,as i type this.
> my fingers,and lips are cut to hell...lol


 Duct tape has its uses, but not in your mouth lol. 
I dropped my pipe from 7 ft to the floor and it didnt break. I got really lucky. I use duck tape almost daily though.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 16, 2011)

I would refund returned weight, sure. I'd want it back. As for the beans, they are already soaking in a paper towel. I just don't want beans in my cheese lol. Anyway, I haven't heard anything back yet, so maybe it was isolated???? I dunno:

Here's the cheese at 18 days of 12/12







indecline said:


> ouch, would do give refunds for the whole amount?


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Duct tape has its uses, but not in your mouth lol.
> I dropped my pipe from 7 ft to the floor and it didnt break. I got really lucky. I use duck tape almost daily though.


oh,ive left a few stash hairs on the duct tape befor,ill tell you what,it stops all the hoovers from trying to smoke my buds,when they see my hairy pipelol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not sharing with you.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

Shnkrmn I like your set-up, looks cool.

Puka your plants always look super happy, props bro.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 16, 2011)

View attachment 1651706View attachment 1651707
A quick shot from the tent ,the dogs is going to be huge in the hydro
2x Dpq , cheese ,skunk no 1 and lemon skunk in soil
View attachment 1651711View attachment 1651712


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

my 12-12 from seed girls chopped tonight.....


----------



## indecline (Jun 16, 2011)

what medium are you growing in, those buds look like thike hydro. i like it.


----------



## tjsap24 (Jun 16, 2011)

New to the 600, that's the problem. I have a small box that i use a 250 hps in and it works great, but I made a bigger box and put a 600 hps in. Well I had about 20 days to go in the 250 so I put them in the 600 for the last 20 figured id get bigger nuggs. Now im 7 days past my normal grow time and I have alot of trichs but only cloudy at best, no amber. I'd like about 40% amber. The only difference is the light and the 600 is air conditioned. I'm worried they " peaked " and all they wont get anymore potent. I've smoked some and it's nowhere near it's potential. I dont know if I should just harvest know cut my losses and get the next ladies ready or hang tight and wait and see if they resin up? 
Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. Thanks for any and all reply's


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

So I am thinking about harvesting a few plants. 
If I cut off the bigger buds/branches and leave the smaller ones to go longer will that shock the plant or for some reason not work?

I was thinking about trimming the majority of the leaves b4 chopping the branches. Does anyone else do this, and any easier?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

tjsap24 said:


> New to the 600, that's the problem. I have a small box that i use a 250 hps in and it works great, but I made a bigger box and put a 600 hps in. Well I had about 20 days to go in the 250 so I put them in the 600 for the last 20 figured id get bigger nuggs. Now im 7 days past my normal grow time and I have alot of trichs but only cloudy at best, no amber. I'd like about 40% amber. The only difference is the light and the 600 is air conditioned. I'm worried they " peaked " and all they wont get anymore potent. I've smoked some and it's nowhere near it's potential. I dont know if I should just harvest know cut my losses and get the next ladies ready or hang tight and wait and see if they resin up?
> Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. Thanks for any and all reply's


 Hey tjsap  Id say let them go until the buds look ripe for the picking. Iv had plants noticeably put on more trichs in the last week. I also put them in 48hrs of darkness before I harvest. Good luck with the grw  and welcome to the 600 


bassman999 said:


> So I am thinking about harvesting a few plants.
> If I cut off the bigger buds/branches and leave the smaller ones to go longer will that shock the plant or for some reason not work?
> 
> I was thinking about trimming the majority of the leaves b4 chopping the branches. Does anyone else do this, and any easier?


 I cut buds early sometimes but only 1 or 2 that are medium sized,,, the big ones come down only when they are ready hehe but as for shock I dont know but the stress at the end may actually increase trich production, maybe.

And for the trimming, I pull leaves off as they die at the end and usually end up with a pretty clean plant when chop time comes... but I dont think that should change the plant much soo close to harvest but it DOES cut down on trimming time and just makes the process a little easier


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeet dre







Also sweeeeeeeeeeet dell


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2011)

I looked through the jewelers glass and see lots of amber tichs, so time to start chopping!!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow del, nice garden. I went and checked out your thread but I'll have to get back to that one. 

So I was telling the misses how frosty my Jack Hammer is getting and her eyes lit right up.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

You have to be kidding me? ... really? wtf? I dont see large scale commercial operations having to do this! Its obvious that some people think small time growers are a treat to their profits  This has to be a bad joke.... fking laws here get worse and worse everyday... Cali or texas here I come.

The Denver Post
DENVER -- The state Board of Health on Wednesday adopted major new rules for Colorados small-scale medical-marijuana providers, over the objections of cannabis advocates who said the rules are too harsh.

The rules will require that caregivers  medical-marijuana providers serving five or fewer patients who cannot grow for themselves  do more than just give cannabis to patients.

They must do something extra, such as help patients with shopping, cooking or getting to doctors appointments.

Medical-marijuana advocates fear the added responsibilities will severely trim the number of caregivers, which state officials said today stands at 16,000. The advocates say caregivers provide a link to medical marijuana for patients who are poor or who live in areas where there is no convenient access to dispensaries.

But Health Board members said they do not think the regulations present a doomsday scenario.

Theres a lot of things caregivers are already doing that would meet this definition, Board President Laura Davis said at Wednesdays hearing.

The rules will not affect dispensaries, which serve large numbers of patients and are regulated by separate laws.



Read more: http://www.gazette.com/articles/new-119914-rules-colorado.html#ixzz1PVNJ7M1M


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 16, 2011)

looking real good 600! 

Hey Del great job bro been following the grow all the way and it came in as top shelf just like i knew it would that one cola is a monster bro and it all looks dank..

Right on Bassman what are you going to be chopping tonight? cant wait to tune in for that this..

Looking really good Dr green dre that is about as proffessional as you can get i love the set up..

And finally welcome to the 600 tjsap24 and i know you will enjoy your journey through this thread bro as there are lots of great people here as well as tons of knowwledge to gain this is the ultimate thread here at RIU for a reason and that is all year is growing season..Peace


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jun 16, 2011)

Just got me a 600w set up http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=320711969745&si=6bY9UVxAGtesudE4peLTB0U46nk%253D&viewitem=

I cant believe I scored so hard, just got it today (galaxy 600w w/hortulux hps bulb and reflector though no glass for it) anyhow gonna put it in a 3x3 tent. I will keep ya posted, and glad to be part of the club


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

imagreenwitya said:


> Just got me a 600w set up http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=320711969745&si=6bY9UVxAGtesudE4peLTB0U46nk%253D&viewitem=
> 
> I cant believe I scored so hard, just got it today (galaxy 600w w/hortulux hps bulb and reflector though no glass for it) anyhow gonna put it in a 3x3 tent. I will keep all posted, and glad to be part of the club


Sounds like a plan witya! Cant wait to see some pics  and welcome to das 600!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Whodat what the word bro hows the green thumb treating you?I am about to drop by your thread right now and get my subliminal stone on right now!!lol i hope i spelled that right..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whodat what the word bro hows the green thumb treating you?I am about to drop by your thread right now and get my subliminal stone on right now!!lol i hope i spelled that right..


lol dont poop your pants  thanks for swinging through haha


Herse something in the works.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll try not to..lol but it will be difficult!lmao


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know if any of you have Twitter but, I just found this guy, his account is shitmydadsays, and he's a guy who's 29 who just writes down what his 74 year old dad says and I got to tell ya, it's hilarious. Here's a taste.

"See, you think I give a shit. Wrong. In fact, while you talk, I'm thinking; How can I give less of shit? That's why I look interested."

Found the website too. http://shitmydadsays.com/. I'm going back for more.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol dont poop your pants  thanks for swinging through haha
> 
> 
> Herse something in the works.


hmmmm.....you must be looking for some monster plants.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I don't know if any of you have Twitter but, I just found this guy, his account is shitmydadsays, and he's a guy who's 29 who just writes down what his 74 year old dad says and I got to tell ya, it's hilarious. Here's a taste.
> 
> "See, you think I give a shit. Wrong. In fact, while you talk, I'm thinking; How can I give less of shit? That's why I look interested."
> 
> Found the website too. http://shitmydadsays.com/. I'm going back for more.


I like this one 
"A parent's only as good as their dumbest kid. If one wins a Nobel Prize but the other gets robbed by a hooker, you failed."

and this one
"I turn the kitchen faucet on and the shower burns you, yes, I get it...No, I'm not gonna stop, I'm just saying yes, I get that concept."


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

The parents one got me too. I think this might be my new favorite here.

"No, I'm not a pessimist. At some point the world shits on everybody. Pretending it ain't shit makes you an idiot, not an optimist."


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

Duchie you had me worried that the BC pots were the cause of the stunted growth on your ladies... Glad to know it was the starter cups and not my craftsmanship. Sorry to hear that it happened regardless though.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Duchie you had me worried that the BC pots were the cause of the stunted growth on your ladies... Glad to know it was the starter cups and not my craftsmanship. Sorry to hear that it happened regardless though.


 Oh no, my JH is proof of your pots. She's real close to being done. I figure she's about 70 to 80% cloudy right now but this last week or so the colas are swelling nice. Some is me too, being experimental and all. I've got a nice round of stuff vegging now that's looking nice. It seems that I took a couple of unintentional steps back but we're workin it out. 

Ok, so this shit is way too funny. I can hardly keep myself from bursting out and waking up the whole house but I have to post one more.

"Everybody's broke, so here's the rule for Christmas this year; if you still shit your pants, you get a present. Otherwise tough shit."


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 17, 2011)

not to rain on your parade, but neither of those were funny to me.

*ill get high and try again.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't bother then. If you didn't get them straight then you definitely won't get them high.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I don't know if any of you have Twitter but, I just found this guy, his account is shitmydadsays, and he's a guy who's 29 who just writes down what his 74 year old dad says and I got to tell ya, it's hilarious. Here's a taste.
> 
> "See, you think I give a shit. Wrong. In fact, while you talk, I'm thinking; How can I give less of shit? That's why I look interested."
> 
> Found the website too. http://shitmydadsays.com/. I'm going back for more.


 lmao this is great


genuity said:


> hmmmm.....you must be looking for some monster plants.


 MMMM yes Im gonna go bigger this time... Might run some monster space bombs but I also want to do some big durbans in it!!! I gotta gets to vegging asap!


duchieman said:


> Oh no, my JH is proof of your pots. She's real close to being done. I figure she's about 70 to 80% cloudy right now but this last week or so the colas are swelling nice. Some is me too, being experimental and all. I've got a nice round of stuff vegging now that's looking nice. It seems that I took a couple of unintentional steps back but we're workin it out.
> 
> Ok, so this shit is way too funny. I can hardly keep myself from bursting out and waking up the whole house but I have to post one more.
> 
> "Everybody's broke, so here's the rule for Christmas this year; if you still shit your pants, you get a present. Otherwise tough shit."


haha Iv thought about following a few unique people iv met with a recorder llol 

oh and yeah man those bc pots seem to work very well


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I don't know if any of you have Twitter but, I just found this guy, his account is shitmydadsays, and he's a guy who's 29 who just writes down what his 74 year old dad says and I got to tell ya, it's hilarious. Here's a taste.
> 
> "See, you think I give a shit. Wrong. In fact, while you talk, I'm thinking; How can I give less of shit? That's why I look interested."
> 
> Found the website too. http://shitmydadsays.com/. I'm going back for more.


i missed this one, this is better although i didnt laugh out loud. granit they all make a lil more sence now that im pictureing a 74 year old man saying them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2011)

^^^^ that one is epic


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 17, 2011)

yea i read it again and i actually laughed, not out loud though, i gues like out quiet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't bother then. If you didn't get them straight then you definitely won't get them high.


 Its an age thing i think


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Its an age thing i think


Or maturity, or intelligence, or a combination of all 3.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

I just love the attitude. I'm gonna show these to my daughter tomorrow and she'll probably say, oh my got there's someone as cynical as you?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 17, 2011)

its not intelligence, because i "get" them. maturity, naahhhh. age? idk maybe. 
well, if i sound like a pessimist, atleast im not an idiot.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

Not everyone gets everything.

[video=youtube;aJhKVICLi9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJhKVICLi9s[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> its not intelligence, because i "get" them. maturity, naahhhh. age? idk maybe.
> well, if i sound like a pessimist, atleast im not an idiot.


Yeah, I guess everyone has there own sense of humor, and what they find funny.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL not too loud though, now that was funny. at least he got to laugh AT him.

and yes, thankyou. ^


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Not everyone gets everything.


Wow, that video is uncomfortable. Dumb ass dude laughing all hard to his own lame joke.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

indecline said:


> what medium are you growing in, those buds look like thike hydro. i like it.


just using some cheapo coco.........


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

does cheap coco come from coco nut trees that live in poor areas? I guess it's all in the preperation and wha they use from the plant. Do you re-use your coco del?



del66666 said:


> just using some cheapo coco.........


Morning 600, some right shit laughs on the board last night/today...sorry, couldn't resist.

Happy Friday to you all, peace, DST


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

DST said:


> does cheap coco come from coco nut trees that live in poor areas? I guess it's all in the preperation and wha they use from the plant. Do you re-use your coco del?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just meant i dont use canna just cheap garden store type........only use a second time for garden plants......


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

just ignore me, I also buy whatever coco I can get my hands on, lol. you can take the boy out of Scotland, but you can't take the Scottish out the boy! Okay, so I am using mine like 2 or 3 times on my grow. I also just throw my old coco into my compost heap and re-use it that way (although my compost heap is now down to nadda)


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

what you use to clean out old roots from coco?


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

So I empyt my whole pot out and hold the plant by the stem giving it a shake which releases most of the coco. Then just give it a harder shake in the pot it was growing in until I am left with the root ball and most of what is attached to it....the worms eat the decaying roots to create nutes in the composting coco. I also add veg peels and other bits and bobs in there as the year progresses. The branch and other roots then gets put on one side of my compost heap to compost down as well.


----------



## indecline (Jun 17, 2011)

tjsap24 said:


> New to the 600, that's the problem. I have a small box that i use a 250 hps in and it works great, but I made a bigger box and put a 600 hps in. Well I had about 20 days to go in the 250 so I put them in the 600 for the last 20 figured id get bigger nuggs. Now im 7 days past my normal grow time and I have alot of trichs but only cloudy at best, no amber. I'd like about 40% amber. The only difference is the light and the 600 is air conditioned. I'm worried they " peaked " and all they wont get anymore potent. I've smoked some and it's nowhere near it's potential. I dont know if I should just harvest know cut my losses and get the next ladies ready or hang tight and wait and see if they resin up?
> Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. Thanks for any and all reply's


I had a chronic grow that well outgrew the 9 weeks i had planned for it. I think it went baout 12 weeks before i noticed a decent amount of amber. I did smoke it at week 7 and it fucked me up but more like a sativa.
come week 12 dried and cured it put me on my ass big time. i gave a sample joint to a few friends and myself. the room went quiet for about an hour. everyone slumped into the couches. 
I tend no to go off the trchs now, I know i should, but i just look at her and think yeah your done. usually in week 8, they can usually go another week but im not a fan of a couchlock high anyway.

What im trying to say is. I have no idea what i did to make an 8 week strain go 12 weeks. I did add another 600 in the last few weeks though. maybe that has something to do with it much like yours did. Maybe it caused new growth on the buds which covers the ripe areas??? i just dont know.


----------



## indecline (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> just using some cheapo coco.........


I ask because this is my first coco grow. all of my previous soil grows turned out good but the buds did not look like yours, yours look like my hydro grow, very swollen and fresh looking. my soil buds looked very compact and had smaller calyx.
I remember the difference when trimming them side by side. the hydro buds looked so fresh, it felt like some fresh veg and the smell was so fruity. the soil always looks like a let down (still great but in comparison not so good)
i mean its all the same after curing. the hydro just shrink down a hell of lot more than the soil. What im trying to say is i hope my coco buds look like yours and ill be happy. nice job.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 17, 2011)

maybe its because the hydro is much more full of water when you harvest it? is this true?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> maybe its because the hydro is much more full of water when you harvest it? is this true?


only if you dont let the pots dry out............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

indecline said:


> I ask because this is my first coco grow. all of my previous soil grows turned out good but the buds did not look like yours, yours look like my hydro grow, very swollen and fresh looking. my soil buds looked very compact and had smaller calyx.
> I remember the difference when trimming them side by side. the hydro buds looked so fresh, it felt like some fresh veg and the smell was so fruity. the soil always looks like a let down (still great but in comparison not so good)
> i mean its all the same after curing. the hydro just shrink down a hell of lot more than the soil. What im trying to say is i hope my coco buds look like yours and ill be happy. nice job.


to be honest i havent a clue how i get them so big..........just happens............


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Just ran across this pic from last nights riot in Vancouver after they lost the Stanley Cup.
> 
> Now these two know what to do in the middle of a riot. Give's a whole new picture to Make Love Not War.


So me and my girlfriend where at the protest rally, eh, and I was about to bone her when the cops showed with tear gas and riot gear and she was like, "There's no way."


----------



## tjsap24 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'll let them go a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## incognito5320 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here are my girls as of this morning. I started the germination process with 4 seeds, (White Widow Fem) on May 27, and they moved to Fox Farm soil on May 30. All seeds germinated nicely and grew well thru the seedling stage. I had them under a 4' FL outside my grow room until their 2nd true node was well established and starting the 3rd node (a little over 2 weeks). I only wanted to transplant one time, so they are now in 3 gallon pots (again Fox Farm) and moved into the grow room under a 600w HPS. My grow room is approx 5-1/2ft x 6-1/2ft x 6' H, with a 7,000 btu A/C unit. I have 1-210cfm fan bringing in fresh filtered air, and 2 - 210cfm fans filtering/exhausting. I plan on topping them soon ... I am thinking of going for 4 main colas. For nutes, I have Roots Organics, Budda Grow, for Veg cycle. I haven't added any nutes yet, but will test out nutes at next watering (on my smallest plant) at about 1/3 potency. If all looks good, then I'll give nutes to the others at their next watering. I plan on using Roots Organics, Big Swell, at Flower cycle following the same "trial first" method. My plan is to stay as organic as possible, but I'm not a purist. If a situation arises that warrants a change of plans, I will do it.

Let me know if you have any thoughts on my set-up. Thanks for looking. Cheers!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Nice looking group of plants. Keep us posted.


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Shnkrmn I like your set-up, looks cool.
> 
> Puka your plants always look super happy, props bro.


Thanks man!!



del66666 said:


> my 12-12 from seed girls chopped tonight.....


Youve done it again del boy beautiful mate!!!


----------



## Deltsy85 (Jun 17, 2011)

Link in my sig are my crop underneath a 600!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 17, 2011)

Mornin' DST. Friday is here, nothing to fear, 'cept me that is, and my twelver of beer. 

Ohhh but I don't drink that much, so really it's a twelve pack of joints. lmao silly Bobo. Hope you're havin' a good one brova-- I'm off to get shit done, and water the girls, too


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 17, 2011)

top of the morn 2 ya 600 its friday and that means updates and tokes...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got a private message from a "Kevin Murphy" with some link to his thread? Anyone else get this? Not clicking on the link... who the fuck is this person?


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

Also a Good morning 600 from my little hole. My days just kinda blend together these days, not knowing what day it is any given time, but I can definitely feel a Friday comin on today! Just heading out to take care of some bizzzness, with a bunch of people who are trying to give me the Bizzzzzzness, and when that's done and you anything but friend, Ya betta get outta my face!  Even felt good typing that..

Cheers!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Also a Good morning 600 from my little hole. My days just kinda blend together these days, not knowing what day it is any given time, but I can definitely feel a Friday comin on today! Just heading out to take care of some bizzzness, with a bunch of people who are trying to give me the Bizzzzzzness, and when that's done and you anything but friend, Ya betta get outta my face!  Even felt good typing that..
> 
> Cheers!


Give 'em hell, duchie!
No quarter!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2011)

Heh, heh.
Just purchased my ticket for an August 30 show of MC Frontalot when he's in Portland at Dante's.


[video=youtube;okD3FNVD-gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okD3FNVD-gg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2011)

its friday its friday!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> its friday its friday!


time to wake n bake

Blunttime


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Got my vape, got a harvest drying, got hash to be making, got a weekend off, woop woop  One small try with the vape and well, i am really really hungry, granted i've not yet eaten today, but weed hardly ever gives me munchies, right now i'm having to work rather hard not to let myself raid the fridge, although partly because i had a few drinks last night and had a drunken hunger rampage, that much is apparent by the bowl of peanut butter and jam with a spoon in it next to my bed, i've a sneaky feeling the fridge might be empty


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Got my vape, got a harvest drying, got hash to be making, got a weekend off, woop woop  One small try with the vape and well, i am really really hungry, granted i've not yet eaten today, but weed hardly ever gives me munchies, right now i'm having to work rather hard not to let myself raid the fridge, although partly because i had a few drinks last night and had a drunken hunger rampage, that much is apparent by the bowl of peanut butter and jam with a spoon in it next to my bed, i've a sneaky feeling the fridge might be empty


hahahahahaha thats great  I also never get the munchies from weed anymore unless I use edibles... I also LOVE drunken hunger rampages haha If I have a combination of the two youd better hold on to what your eating cuz I;ll get at that shit lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah man, you don't know the half of it, it's a shared flat most fo the time while i'm not busy scaring away prospective tenants, and the number of times i've woken up and found i've just demolished my flatmates side of the fridge. I'm a terrible terrible person. Vape did me well, very much a different high, i'm real high still, but it's very crisp and heady, it's not draining me too much, very able to function but still feel great  i think i could get used to this


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 17, 2011)

Weird that vaporizer and bong high would be different?!? I guess I will have to buy a cheapo vape and see for myself...


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

It's certainly slightly different, mainly in that it's not a kick your face cooncave like a bong, but well, i've had my bong a couple of years now and have used it less than a dozen times so i'm not one to take advice from on that matter


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe I should have compared it to a water pipe or something tamer...I havent used a bong in several years.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe I should have compared it to a water pipe or something tamer...I havent used a bong in several years.


get a volcano.........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

too damn expensive.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> too damn expensive.


mines lasted over 31/2 years so far and stopped me smoking, worth every penny.........


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Indeed, i can't justify saving for in in light of other things i have to pay off, but i can certainly justify selling things for it  I did the maths just the other night, i spend £280 a year on tobacco and rizzla and lighters, it doesn't make sense not to get one somehow. Even if it means hacking the internet, as one does, finding out where del lives and arranging for a 6'5" 380lb black man to threaten him with rape till he hands it over.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed, i can't justify saving for in in light of other things i have to pay off, but i can certainly justify selling things for it  I did the maths just the other night, i spend £280 a year on tobacco and rizzla and lighters, it doesn't make sense not to get one somehow. Even if it means hacking the internet, as one does, finding out where del lives and arranging for a 6'5" 380lb black man to threaten him with rape till he hands it over.


heheheheeh, ill drive you there!!!!! you can have the volcano, cuz i already have one, and ill take all his big beautiful buds!!!!!! hhahahahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

<< 5'9 165 lbs black man for hire, lol. just not to fellow 600 members lol. (edit: rape not included)

i stopped rolling blunts and now i smoke papers to save money i averaged 3-4 blunts a day at a dollar a blunt so i think i save alot that way. i would like a vape but my financial situation wont let me drop 500 on a vap. maybe 200 but not 500.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> << 5'9 165 lbs black man for hire, lol. just not to fellow 600 members lol. (edit: rape not included)
> 
> i stopped rolling blunts and now i smoke papers to save money i averaged 3-4 blunts a day at a dollar a blunt so i think i save alot that way. i would like a vape but my financial situation wont let me drop 500 on a vap. maybe 200 but not 500.


Damn dude that's a lot of green to be blazin' lol. Do you use phillies or do you use the emptied flavored ones that are out now?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Unfortunately i don't see that as a viable solution, i feel del's personality to be such that unless around 6'5" or to counter that, about 2'4", the intimidation factor simply won't be enough, unless you convince him you'll gape him as well as rape him, but i'm want nothing to do with that game!   When i first started pulling in harvests i thought wheyyy, lots and lots of blunts, grew expensive FAST, bought 100 packs of rizla on ebay instead for £20


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Damn dude that's a lot of green to be blazin' lol. Do you use phillies or do you use the emptied flavored ones that are out now?


swisher sweets, i only use about .5 to .8 of a gram each time. i grew up on blunts, i didt get into glass and papers until i found rollitup. i am the only person i kno that doesnt smoke blunts.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Unfortunately i don't see that as a viable solution, i feel del's personality to be such that unless around 6'5" or to counter that, about 2'4", the intimidation factor simply won't be enough, unless you convince him you'll gape him as well as rape him, but i'm want nothing to do with that game!   When i first started pulling in harvests i thought wheyyy, lots and lots of blunts, grew expensive FAST, bought 100 packs of rizla on ebay instead for £20


 i smoke raw kingsize slims, i need to order in bulk as well. because everytime i run out i have to go back to blunts.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 17, 2011)

tgss heres a link for you http://www.thompsoncatalog.com/product/SWISHER-SWEETS-GRAPE-NATURAL-CIGARILLO/74769.uts?cm_vc=10593&cm_sp=Recommended*Search*NA

if you buy swishers in bulk you save alot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

Thx for thew link.
Lol, how'd you know i like grape?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx for thew link.
> Lol, how'd you know i like grape?


should be who doesnt like grape haha.. its the original for any blunt smokers. they have some other flavors on there for like 60 singles for around $33.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 17, 2011)

There is a cig store by me that sells the grape swishers .50 each out the door. I dont do blunts though, but its a deal.
Papers or glass for me thats it
I have a metal pipe, but that is what I lend ppl when they ask to borrow my glass


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

i sold,broke or donated all my glass. and i had alot of nice pieces bubblers n all. n i miss em dearly. gonna get my mini bubbler bong back from my wifes mom soon, as she never used it. she cant get wit it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2011)

What up 600. Happy weekend. Im on a boat headed for mexico... thankfully I had some cookie left got the trip. Thanks bc!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

enjoy my friend.


jigfresh said:


> What up 600. Happy weekend. Im on a boat headed for mexico... thankfully I had some cookie left got the trip. Thanks bc!
> 
> View attachment 1653198


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey 600 peeps I have a question. I had a sickly seedling that I transplanted a threw into flower a while back to see how she would do. Well she blew up and now she's a fat cola of dense nugs. I peep on her close today and I'm concerned about bud rot. Is there anything I can do to prevent it?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 17, 2011)

My friend looked at my girls and told me they started to re-veg from light leakage at nigh/early morning. Can this really happen?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My friend looked at my girls and told me they started to re-veg from light leakage at nigh/early morning. Can this really happen?


I have never experienced it but I can imagine that it is possible if the light leak is substantial.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

*EXCLUSIVE: Vancouver riot's 'kissing couple' tell their story*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/06/17/vancouver-kissing-couple.html?ref=rss

Well guys. They found them and talked to them and you know that saying, a picture says a thousands words? Well, the pictures deceiving and not what you may think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;LSRCI6596ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSRCI6596ew[/video]

I do it!

http://www.datpiff.com/Big-Sean-Uknowbigsean-Vol-2-mixtape.42842.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Vancouver riot's 'kissing couple' tell their story*
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/06/17/vancouver-kissing-couple.html?ref=rss
> 
> Well guys. They found them and talked to them and you know that saying, a picture says a thousands words? Well, the pictures deceiving and not what you may think.



kinda like quoting somebody out of context.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> kinda like quoting somebody out of context.


 Yeah. Basically not being open minded enough, which I, and many others right now, are guilty of. I never considered anything close to the truth here. I just thought they were a couple of crazy young birds seizing a moment.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;JWyABiUpihs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JWyABiUpihs#at=43[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yeah. Basically not being open minded enough, which I, and many others right now, are guilty of. I never considered anything close to the truth here. I just thought they were a couple of crazy young birds seizing a moment.


And I surely didn't mean to belittle the results of the use of excessive force.
I actually expected it to come out that it was a photoshop hoax.

And _yessss_........... *11 days until R-Day* ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
Going to be *awesome*!!!


Also, chopped three of my plants tonight, and have them trimmed & hanging to dry.
So tonight I mix up soil for 6 party cups, and pick six magic beans from the assortment that the awesome Seed Fairy brought me. 
Will have six other plants harvested by the time these are even close to ready to go into the Flowering Box, so the timing is good this time. 

**edit-*

_thinking of this line up_: 

*G4/Casey
Cheeseberry Haze
DOG
JDB Romulan
Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper
Herijuana*

All hail Rush...


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2011)

I like Cheeseberry Haze! Seems to be starting to take dominance in my garden these days. I've run across 2 phenos with them and liked both but only kept the sweeter smelling one with nice dense nugs. I've smoked one of my Heri's (these are the mini plants I ended up with) and it was pretty good but I think picked too soon. It was kinda woody/spice?, with a nice high but, I have 2 others I'm cutting tomorrow I think and one I'm just itching to try it looks so dank. My best finished plant so far I think. I'll be holding that one close to my chest I think. I'll make sure I get a pic before I chop her. JH is coming down by Sunday as well I think. Also from your list, just germed, is a dog and so far a couple of DB/JTR's. I'm curious how they will compare to the 3 Deep Blues I've got going too. 

Tip. I don't think the Heris like topping if your thinking that. They like to bud up around the main stem. Or at least that's what I've noticed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I like Cheeseberry Haze! Seems to be starting to take dominance in my garden these days. I've run across 2 phenos with them and liked both but only kept the sweeter smelling one with nice dense nugs. I've smoked one of my Heri's (these are the mini plants I ended up with) and it was pretty good but I think picked too soon. It was kinda woody/spice?, with a nice high but, I have 2 others I'm cutting tomorrow I think and one I'm just itching to try it looks so dank. My best finished plant so far I think. I'll be holding that one close to my chest I think. I'll make sure I get a pic before I chop her. JH is coming down by Sunday as well I think. Also from your list, just germed, is a dog and so far a couple of DB/JTR's. I'm curious how they will compare to the 3 Deep Blues I've got going too.
> 
> Tip. I don't think the Heris like topping if your thinking that. They like to bud up around the main stem. Or at least that's what I've noticed.


Great info, duchie, and thanks!
I'm going to keep these plants un-topped to get a feel for how they grow on their own (except mild pruning of the unlit lower branches).
Really looking forward to seeing a bouquet of plants like some of you out there have instead of just one or two strains at a time.
I have no doubt I'll be pestering you and others who've grown these strains if (hopefully not "when") I come across a problem, or need advice.
Pics of the planting later.
Time to eat (toasted cheese sandwiches, for a toasted & cheesy dude).
Wash hands, and record the bass part to "Plush". 
Will still take a few takes (or more), but I just played through you & Randall's version a half dozen times, and was nailing it by the 4th run-through (started cold: no warm up at all), so will be hitting the "Record" button on my track, then will mix it in with you & Randall and post it to the yootoobski.
But, first: time to put food in my belly!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 18, 2011)

O'k 600 here is the delima, i think i went over board with the 7 plants in the box even though im now running a 600 im concerned with the spacing of plants they are really bunched up and i have a couple of really nice ones that caould do well with space my thing is do i just go ahead and lollipop them or do i give away a couple of the smaller yielders and get the best out of the others? Take a look at the pic's and let me know what you think is it enougfh room or go with one of the other opions...?


----------



## duchieman (Jun 18, 2011)

Right on brutha. Quiet on the 6 tonight. I guess the rest of the guys have a life. I'm just kickin back watching a great doc on Netflix called The Corporation. I'm only an hour into about 2.5 and I'm glued. They did something that I seen in another doc about big business and that is to compare a corporation to a psychopath, using the DSM IV here;

*Hare Psychopathy Checklist* 
Psychopathy, as measured on the PCL-R, is negatively correlated with all DSM-IV Axis I disorders except substance abuse disorders. Psychopathy is most strongly correlated with DSM-IV antisocial personality disorder.

*Factor1: Personality "Aggressive narcissism"*

Glibness/superficial charm
Grandiose sense of self-worth
Pathological lying
Cunning/manipulative
Lack of remorse or guilt
Shallow affect
Callous/lack of empathy
Failure to accept responsibility for own actions

*Factor2: Case history "Socially deviant lifestyle".*

Need for stimulation/proneness to boredom
Parasitic lifestyle
Poor behavioral control
Lack of realistic long-term goals
Impulsivity
Irresponsibility
Juvenile delinquency
Early behavior problems
Revocation of conditional release

*Traits not correlated with either factor*

Promiscuous sexual behavior
Many short-term marital relationships
Criminal versatility


Things I find cool I guess.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey budd, how far along are they? Do you think they've got much more to fill. I haven't faced that dilemma yet, though at the rate I'm going I just might, so I can't really say, but one thing comes to mind is humidity. Being that close I don't think I would want to be dealing with that. Good luck figuring that out.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if i stand pat humodity could be an issue right now its at 55% and we dont have any low pressure around here lately it gets that high when i give a fresh watering these plants are 12/12 from sprout and they are on day 51 and day two since showing sex so second day of flowering the stretch may be endind but im not to worried about height as much as the large fans and no room for the light to penitrate..


----------



## duchieman (Jun 18, 2011)

That's funny because when I was checking out my tent today I was looking at everything and realized another thing I liked about the CBH is the leaves. They're not so massive that they take over. Big fan leaves are OK for an outdoor, or even a larger scale indoor grow, but I think for a smaller closet or tent, thats not so great, and that should be something to look at when choosing strains. Or breeding them for that matter. How did you find the CBH for that when you grew them?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 18, 2011)

mmmmhmmm!


----------



## dantheStonerMan (Jun 18, 2011)

omg!!!! i want a hit. lmao nice


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2011)

Morning-afternoon, 600-zens!

Hey duchie, here is a very rough cut.
Will re-do it today.
Need to figure out how to enable recording the bass part to a separate channel so it can be properly mixed with you & Randall.
Mostly a proof of concept, and now just needs polished to a nice shine. 
*please forgive the 3 or 4 mistakes I made. I was playing in near total darkness for that attempt.
Will do it again in the daylight. 
Getting close.

[video=youtube;78mX5rs5x9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78mX5rs5x9Y[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I like Cheeseberry Haze! Seems to be starting to take dominance in my garden these days. I've run across 2 phenos with them and liked both but only kept the sweeter smelling one with nice dense nugs. I've smoked one of my Heri's (these are the mini plants I ended up with) and it was pretty good but I think picked too soon. It was kinda woody/spice?, with a nice high but, I have 2 others I'm cutting tomorrow I think and one I'm just itching to try it looks so dank. My best finished plant so far I think. I'll be holding that one close to my chest I think. I'll make sure I get a pic before I chop her. JH is coming down by Sunday as well I think. Also from your list, just germed, is a dog and so far a couple of DB/JTR's. I'm curious how they will compare to the 3 Deep Blues I've got going too.
> 
> Tip. I don't think the Heris like topping if your thinking that. They like to bud up around the main stem. Or at least that's what I've noticed.


My experiences with the heri/herojuana is that it stretches like mad after the flip. IMO a good strain for LST


----------



## duchieman (Jun 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> My experiences with the heri/herojuana is that it stretches like mad after the flip. IMO a good strain for LST


 Yes, I should make clear that my Heris where grown in those little cups I posted about earlier and were really stunted by it, I'm sure. I think Ima gonna have to get me some more and give her another crack some time.

I just harvested the second one today, I'll get pics up a little later, and the roots were somewhat more established and made their way out of the cup, which was still 90% intact. Still, I think in the first part of flowering, when it does a lot of it's growing, is when most of the stunting and damage was done. If this was a typical houseplant that was continually kept alive then these cups may be fine, but not here. IMO. A third one, also in one of those cups, is finishing up and will be pulled soon, along with another Purp. 

Doobie, you got my message and know I think you Rock! But I'll let everyone else know too. 

Cheers men. 

EDIT. here's those pics of the Heri. She's small but she's serving a purpose now by keeping me away from my JH so that she can finish like the Queen she is. So noble of Heri to make that sacrifice.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 18, 2011)

HEY GG, Is there a vid follow up to that post?


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 18, 2011)

Just thought Id update on my 5 AK48's under a 600 watter.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll second your update, with another update. Because updates are good, and stuff. Cheese . . . Day 24 12/12


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice! Is that a SCROG you've got going?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 18, 2011)

So i didnt get the GDP clones my bro promissed me yet so i decided to get going in preperation for my next grow! So here we have my girls all fem and i will be using 3 gallon buckets for these by far the largest ive ever used for a grow and im going with earth juice nutes for this round and maybe try a tea out for the first time as well..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 18, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Nice! Is that a SCROG you've got going?


No it's just a strait SOG with 9 plants. I topped them a couple times this round, which has helped it would seem thus far. . .


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2011)

the need for capitals are required.

600 YOU FUKKIN ROCK PEEPS.

ssssshhh, there are some people sleeping, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2011)

*The Master at work* (_he also taught Charo of whom, he said, was his greatest student, and possibly the greatest classical guitarist he's ever heard. And easy on the eyes. Okay, I said that_.)

[video=youtube;9efHwnFAkuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9efHwnFAkuA[/video]

[video=youtube;2eBnfzngq9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBnfzngq9Y&NR=1[/video]


*For those into more serious classical, here's some Mozart:
*[video=youtube;lhiP4cNgHxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhiP4cNgHxs[/video]



*Can't leave out the amazing Narciso Yepes:
*
[video=youtube;RxwceLlaODM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxwceLlaODM[/video]

[video=youtube;F38_0L_NCFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F38_0L_NCFk[/video] 

*One more classic:
*
[video=youtube;ndaXQeRPO0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndaXQeRPO0g[/video]

*or two:
*
[video=youtube;u0T8YtIat7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0T8YtIat7o[/video]

*or three:
*

[video=youtube;0GHkbMQjTkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GHkbMQjTkI[/video]


*last one, I promise. Just way cool:
*
[video=youtube;Wga1nLKVlRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wga1nLKVlRs[/video]

[video=youtube;31kdfa_iCis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31kdfa_iCis[/video]

*And a little of The D:
*[video=youtube;ol_75jFEpck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol_75jFEpck[/video]

*But we always obediently come home to The Metal 

*[video=youtube;qR7U1HIhxfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR7U1HIhxfA[/video]

[video=youtube;80DtQD5BQ_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A[/video]

[video=youtube;4an3rpucSos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4an3rpucSos&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 18, 2011)

dst said:


> the need for capitals are required.
> 
> 600 you fukkin rock peeps.
> 
> Ssssshhh, there are some people sleeping, lol.


fuk ya, lets burn! Wake n bake!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2011)

Question for you DST.

Are we going to have to read the police reports to find out the details of the dam escape?


cof


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow this thread has taking off!!! I guess it has been a while since Ive been on here though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh!
I got a message from youtube letting me know I am now authorized to upload videos up to 15 minutes long. (probably every youtube account holder got the same exclusive message, no doubt)
Which means there is a video of "_Cygnus X-1_" (10m20s), "_The Camera Eye_" (11-mins), and "_The Necromancer: Into the Darkness/Under the Shadow/Return of the Prince_" (12m32s) coming to a tube near you soon! (after I do a final version of "Plush" tonight)


----------



## Feirefiz (Jun 19, 2011)

some creative people here thats for sure, nice music selection there, heres one of my favourite guitar solo's
[video=youtube;axqBasw4iSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axqBasw4iSs&feature=fvst[/video]

heres one of my BC purple kushs that finished, my third crack at it after receiving random clones, think i got her dialed in, this strain just sweats resin

even the fan leaves have trichs at the base of the leaf




try to ignore the cat hair, i need to get some nylons for my intake


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;PkCuPrsPn_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkCuPrsPn_I&feature=player_embedded#at=30[/video]

wow pretty impressive for diy


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

Sup Sixerz......

Want to wish all you DADs out there a *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!! *Enjoy it and be safe. I had a bomb ass day yesterday! I ate a Space Bar that I got from Billcollector and we went to the County Fair and I was on the brink of passing out from being wasted off the Space Bar! Its 3:30am right now and I just awoke from my Canna-coma, I was knocked the fuck out! But I did have a blast!!!! 

Peace all and enjoy your Father's Day!!!

BKB


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 19, 2011)

Waking to some DOGs#2 this morning  dank bro this pheno nice still but i think the first one smells & tastes better. Got a seed out of a bag aswell i dont think theres much cause im into the second bag and still aint seen another. I'll be storing that for a later date.. Any body else got seed out of theres? Im sure someone did cant remember who..
Nice one DST... Cam batt dead but ill throw some pics in the thread mon..

Cool DGD
edit: Some early morning music..
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yIMBAHjUoK8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[video=youtube;yIMBAHjUoK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIMBAHjUoK8[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;PkCuPrsPn_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkCuPrsPn_I&feature=player_embedded#at=30[/video]
> 
> wow pretty impressive for diy


Saw this model in Urban Gardener! Very cool!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2011)

Hericles at day 50, approximately 3 weeks to go.








cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;PkCuPrsPn_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkCuPrsPn_I&feature=player_embedded#at=30[/video]
> 
> wow pretty impressive for diy


only problem is, I'd get in trouble for my window farm 

that damn music makes me want to nerd out, tho. tinker n shit. y'know? go rube goldberg my toilet or something. word.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around how the nutrient solution is distributed! lol, I see the air pump but I don't understand how the air pump forces solution to the top. Dert.


----------



## indecline (Jun 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around how the nutrient solution is distributed! lol, I see the air pump but I don't understand how the air pump forces solution to the top. Dert.


maybe it switched on for a second, or in bursts, blows a small amount of air in and it pushes it up along with the water, then stops and allows it to refil? im not sure.


----------



## indecline (Jun 19, 2011)

guys dont drink out of a beer thats got 6 cigarette buts in it. NOT COOL. 
my mates were using my bottle as an ashtray and i didnt notice. after the 6th, i was like guys my beer smell funky.
i kept drinking it for a while because i had harsh dry mouth. I let one of them smell it and he threw up..... i was like right thats not right maybe it was open in the store and went bad.... 
i held it up to the light and noticed whats inside. My guts churned and i made a speeds trip to the bathroom... 
I dont drink a beer without looking inside now. 

also do you guys ever look at your plants and think there not a lot of budd on that but then after harvest its pretty good?
I keep looking at one of my tents thinking it looks pants. i think because there are so many plants im convincing myself there not big. (they are 5 foot tall though and full of bud) 
i think im used to smaller nnumbers of plants where you see every bud. I just hope at harvest that im pleasantly suprised.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

i used 2 run the mop bucket hydro with the same tech its called ventura hydro or something like that, i googled it and it didnt come up. its in my hydro book i gave 2 my mate 

it does work though i think mr TTT might remember the mop bucket as he gave me some advice on it 







edit -


> Another entirely different drip irrigation system is that which uses Ventura Action to deliver the dripping effect. These are individual grow tubs or pots specially designed for the smaller gardener. The system consists of a large outer pot which acts as a smaller water tank. Inside this large pot is a shorter inner pot which holds the grow medium which is typically clay pebbles. This smaller pot sits inside the bigger pot but does not actually hit the water level of the bigger pot, which is the holder of the nutrient solution. In English, it is a pot within a pot; the smaller inner pot is where the plants grow, the bigger outer pot acts as the tank. A Ventura pipe is then placed through the upper grow pot and submerged under the water level of the outer pot. Air is pumped down the Ventura pipe which causes the water to be pushed up above the level of the top of the grow pot. This is then piped into a delivery tube with large holes punched into it. The tube runs completely round completing a circle joining back up to the Ventura pipe. Water pressurised via the air pump is then delivered through this drip ring which slowly but perpetually drips onto the clay pebble medium. The nutrient solutions then drips entirely through the clay pebbles back to the outer tank, which in turn is then pumped back via the Ventura pipe to the top and delivered to the clay pebbles. If you like, it is a cross between a NFT system and a drip irrigation system but uses clay pebbles as the medium for the plants to grow into. Due to the fact that an air pump is used to deliver the water through the Ventura pipe, the nutrient solution delivered is highly aerated. Also, the constant dripping effect pulls air down through the clay pebbles medium.


taken from another site... same principle as the window gardens


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sup Sixerz......
> 
> Want to wish all you DADs out there a *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!! *Enjoy it and be safe. I had a bomb ass day yesterday! I ate a Space Bar that I got from Billcollector and we went to the County Fair and I was on the brink of passing out from being wasted off the Space Bar! Its 3:30am right now and I just awoke from my Canna-coma, I was knocked the fuck out! But I did have a blast!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! you too. Happy fathers day everyone !


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 19, 2011)

whats up guys happy fathers day ben busy on my outdoor let me know what u think
my indoor comes down next week hopefully
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/440889-2011-grow-20-plants-5-a.html


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey if any buddy has any thoughts ?

link:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/440900-scubber-ac-questions-theory.html


This thread moves through the pages so fast I figured I might get a response or two in another sub forum. Just food for thought.

FYI. The room is doing great and we are on our second week of vegg with good growth happening and they are about 6" - 8" .


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2011)

indecline said:


> guys dont drink out of a beer thats got 6 cigarette buts in it. NOT COOL.
> my mates were using my bottle as an ashtray and i didnt notice. after the 6th, i was like guys my beer smell funky.
> i kept drinking it for a while because i had harsh dry mouth. I let one of them smell it and he threw up..... i was like right thats not right maybe it was open in the store and went bad....
> i held it up to the light and noticed whats inside. My guts churned and i made a speeds trip to the bathroom...
> ...


That's not cool. Checking cans is definitely a good idea.

I'm a pretty bad alcoholic. Never thought I had a problem, but one time was proof (to me at least). I was working at dodger staduim and I worked in the parking lot near the door, so lots of people would be drinking as they walked up but couldn't bring the beer inside. So they would just lay them down on the ground (if not in the trash). Anyways, I would when no one was watching take a couple of half empty ones and drink. Once I grabbed a 22 oz (constuction worker we call them) and it had about 16 oz in it. I started drinking and felt sick like your mate. I looked down and there was a cigg butt in there. I tought about it for maybe 5 seconds and just downed the rest making sure to keep my lips close so I didn't swallow the butt. It was like drinking a cigarette.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy fathers day 6ers  D your the daddy of the 600 so happy day for you lol your yin has grown big and stong and almost 600 pages long!(22,354 posts  yikes!!!) congrats lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2011)

dude, you knew you were an alcoholic way before you did that. thats fuckin sick.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day 600! Hope all you/your Dad's are all stoned on some really good 600 herb! My first beer since Christmas. It was just too nice of a day.

Cheers!



This Bavaria is new to me. Not too bad but I'm gonna have to get out the Guinness!


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Happy Fathers Day 600! Hope all you/your Dad's are all stoned on some really good 600 herb! My first beer since Christmas. It was just too nice of a day.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Same to you. That frosty looks pretty frosty !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2011)

TWS said:


> Same to you. That frosty looks pretty frosty !


It's probably served warm. 
Most European beers I've had taste like panther piss when refrigerated, but leave them at room temperature and they taste just fine & dandy. 
So, cold or warm, duchie? 


Countdown To Rush Time Machine Tour Concert


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's probably served warm.
> Most European beers I've had taste like panther piss when refrigerated, but leave them at room temperature and they taste just fine & dandy.
> So, cold or warm, duchie?


Hey doob, new/old av eh  
I think some beers are meant to be had at room temperature,,, becks for example is ment to be at room temp I think... I also drink warm beers that are not suppose to be, Iv grown used to it lol my peeps say there is something wrong with me drinking warm beer but I honestly like it sometimes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doob, new/old av eh
> I think some beers are meant to be had at room temperature,,, becks for example is ment to be at room temp I think... I also drink warm beers that are not suppose to be, Iv grown used to it lol my peeps say there is something wrong with me drinking warm beer but I honestly like it sometimes.


Me too. When I was a drinker I got turned on to warm beer by a buddy who got a bunch of different beers every time he and his wife visited her family in England.
He'd give my buddy a selection to try and the first one we refrigerated and it was horrible!
The next day he let the guy know how bad it was and the guy laughed and said he forgot to tell him to leave the cans out at room temperature.
We did and it was some of the best beers we've had.
Then I switched to Corona, and found they taste awesome if left warm. They're good when cold, but try one at room temp if you're into the warm beer.
One really, REALLY, and I can't stress this enough, R-E-A-L-L-Y big plus about being a warm beer drinker is that very few friends will try and rob you of your medicino if they know it's as warm as all outdoors. 
More fizzies for my tummy-tum-tum. 
But I no longer imbibe the fair drink. I loved her too much, and nearly never came back.
Thank Sweet Zombie Jebus for cannabis!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Me too. When I was a drinker I got turned on to warm beer by a buddy who got a bunch of different beers every time he and his wife visited her family in England.
> He'd give my buddy a selection to try and the first one we refrigerated and it was horrible!
> The next day he let the guy know how bad it was and the guy lauged and said he forgot to tell him to leave the cans out at room temperature.
> We did and it was some of the best beers we've had.
> ...


Iv tried most all main name beers warm  carona is good warm brother doob! I also notice people were not taking my warm piss beer lol its great 
Sorry to here about no being able to indulge in the drink  I have always been a fairly heavy drinker but its kinda what I was raised around but was also taught to have a good work ethic so my drinking usually doesn't effect my work. I drink often but not the the blackout point anymore, I alreay have years exp doing this so been there already  I do enjoy it though... I have a deep love for beer and cannabis  I'll start brewing here soon, I might have to move out a few of the larger machines I have in the shop to make room though,,, Iv slowed down on wood working lately so I need to fill up the space with something active ya know. I also want to start making wine and whisky too. Hops and grapes grow fairly well in certain parts of colorado but to start I'll go out and buy some hops, they dont cost that much anyway>

peace


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Depends on the beer most. Pissy Designer Beers ( any North American Big Brew) needs to be ice cold, but real ales with body and taste can be warmer for me but they need to be at least cellar cold. This one wasn't too bad a beer actually, nice body for how light it is.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Depends on the beer most. Pissy Designer Beers ( any North American Big Brew) needs to be ice cold, but real ales with body and taste can be warmer for me but they need to be at least cellar cold. This one wasn't too bad a beer actually, nice body for how light it is.


The only time I drink a main stream beer is if I'm in the mood to drink a dozen of them, lol. Other than that, its about quality! BTW, beer is good for you.

[video=youtube;4RQrOHpJKvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RQrOHpJKvQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv tried most all main name beers warm  carona is good warm brother doob! I also notice people were not taking my warm piss beer lol its great
> Sorry to here about no being able to indulge in the drink  I have always been a fairly heavy drinker but its kinda what I was raised around but was also taught to have a good work ethic so my drinking usually doesn't effect my work. I drink often but not the the blackout point anymore, I alreay have years exp doing this so been there already  I do enjoy it though... I have a deep love for beer and cannabis  I'll start brewing here soon, I might have to move out a few of the larger machines I have in the shop to make room though,,, Iv slowed down on wood working lately so I need to fill up the space with something active ya know. I also want to start making wine and whisky too. Hops and grapes grow fairly well in certain parts of colorado but to start I'll go out and buy some hops, they dont cost that much anyway>
> 
> peace


I never let my boozing get in the way of work.
I was a perfectly functioning alcoholic.
No blackouts, but a lot of nights hunched over on my knees worshipping the porcelain gods while offering up many chunky sacrifices from too much too soon, then rinsing out the mouth and going back out for more beer & whiskey (hair of the dog, and all that).
In some circles back home in Alaska, we grew up drinking hard. Real hard.
I just had enough of it and finally resolved to never again.
I can't trust myself to stop with one beer, or one shot, so was just time to let it go for me.

Now, as for hops, isn't it a distant cousin of cannabis?
I wonder what beer brewed with cannabis would be like? Hmmm...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I never let my boozing get in the way of work.
> I was a perfectly functioning alcoholic.
> No blackouts, but a lot of nights hunched over on my knees worshipping the porcelain gods while offering up many chunky sacrifices from too much too soon, then rinsing out the mouth and going back out for more beer & whiskey (hair of the dog, and all that).
> In some circles back home in Alaska, we grew up drinking hard. Real hard.
> ...


Haha, I can imagine keeping up partying with anyone from Alaska would be a challenge.. I def had to turn to cannabis for my escape as opposed to alcohol in my old(er) age. I couldn't spend the time recovering from the effects of alcohol any longer. Hangovers hit me hard now and its not worth the hell they put me through at work the following day. I never really got sick from drinking more than a couple times per year, but I saw many sunrises from partying all night and then did it again the following day on a couple hours of sleep. Went to work drunk, started drinking when I got out of work. This used to be standard routine.... It was in my youth and mostly because it was fun and it was way easy to get hot pussy a couple times a week doing it LOL!

I wouldn't change a thing, damn those were the days.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

yes doob it is actually the closest family member to cannabis hmmmm interesting that I love both lol some fresh hops actually smell like dank too And I'll be working on the canna brew soon enough dont worry! I do think people are already doing it though but that dont mean I shouldn't try!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Haha, I can imagine keeping up partying with anyone from Alaska would be a challenge.. I def had to turn to cannabis for my escape as opposed to alcohol in my old(er) age. I couldn't spend the time recovering from the effects of alcohol any longer. Hangovers hit me hard now and its not worth the hell they put me through at work the following day. I never really got sick from drinking more than a couple times per year, but I saw many sunrises from partying all night and then did it again the following day on a couple hours of sleep. Went to work drunk, started drinking when I got out of work. This used to be standard routine.... It was in my youth and mostly because it was fun and it was way easy to get hot pussy a couple times a week doing it LOL!
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing, damn those were the days.


Yeah, after a while it's hard to get drunk. And then your drinking buddies are all worried because you're going through 12-packs in the time it takes them to guzzle 4 beers.
Waking up drunk. Drinking before work. Drinking during work, after work, rinse, repeat, ad nauseum.
Was fun while it lasted, and I miss the tastes, but it was my fault for enjoying it too much.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, after a while it's hard to get drunk. And then your drinking buddies are all worried because you're going through 12-packs in the time it takes them to guzzle 4 beers.
> Waking up drunk. Drinking before work. Drinking during work, after work, rinse, repeat, ad nauseum.
> Was fun while it lasted, and I miss the tastes, but it was my fault for enjoying it too much.


I had a taste for all of the liquors known to man. I don't often stray away from vodka or gin these days though and of course hand crafted beer.... Although I have been tinkering with some whiskey and scotch, something I was never really fond of back in my younger days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I had a taste for all of the liquors known to man. I don't often stray away from vodka or gin these days though and of course hand crafted beer.... Although I have been tinkering with some whiskey and scotch, something I was never really fond of back in my younger days.


Mmmm... scotch.... *gargle*bubble*drool*







[video=youtube;SSsrA3EOwSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSsrA3EOwSU[/video]


----------



## indecline (Jun 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doob, new/old av eh
> I think some beers are meant to be had at room temperature,,, becks for example is ment to be at room temp I think... I also drink warm beers that are not suppose to be, Iv grown used to it lol my peeps say there is something wrong with me drinking warm beer but I honestly like it sometimes.


I prefer beer at room temp, I picked up the habbit while in australia, when i was thirsty i warmish beer went down a lot faster than a cold one. I never let on to the ozzy guys i was working with that they werent ice cold, didnt want to be fronting the british steriotype that we all drink warm beer.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2011)

whiskey, the shit. gin cool. vodka eh, just took two shots. scotch tastes like shit to me.
and ill drink a warm beer if its cold outside.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok Doobie, I know you've probably scoured youtube for Rush stuff and have probably seen this but, I just watched it and had to post it, it's so vintage. Watching it reminded me of how much I rocked to this album.

Bandstand, 1974, Live at Laura Secord Secondary School. Get em while their young!
[video=youtube;qoRZbf61GdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoRZbf61GdY&feature=related[/video]

Don't you tell me that I've got no class
Look around you see who's laughing last
Don't give me speeches cause their o so droll
Leave me alone and let me, ROCK AND ROLL!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought this was appropiate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I had that one beer and couldn't finish it. Never even made it to my favorite Guinness. I had my drinking days too, working quite a few years in pubs and nightclubs in the 80s and 90s. Had my day of liquor then too but eventually took the word distilled out of my vocab. Strictly ferments for me. Also, living in the prairies for a while I hauled grain around and a lot of barley. Top grade stuff I hauled to some micro brew company down there in Chico, CA. Can't remember the name of it. Whatever the brewery is, you guys can be assured that they have high standards for their barley. One of my buddies had a load sent back after the probe exam didn't meet their standard. Anyway, nothing like the smell of barley, or any grain for that matter, when you walk into a grain bin. Then you really appreciate and demand flavor in your beers. Mind you, if you ever smelled rotting/moldy grain, you'd swear you stepped in dog shit. In fact, I think it's why dog shit smells the way it does. Anyway, like you guys, my drinking days are pretty much past me I think. I've always liked my Ganja over booze and I'm glad. I'm also finding that I'm getting a low tolerance for drunks these days too. I'd rather listen to stoopid talk from a pot head than Bullshit from a Boozer. I think there's a song in there Doob!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello cof! You lurkin again? lol Let's blow that puppy up!
[video=youtube;ISmgOrhELXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Haha, I can imagine keeping up partying with anyone from Alaska would be a challenge...


 That or Newfoundland! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That or Newfoundland! lol


Yeah, my sister dated a lad from Newfoundland.
That's about how we do it in Alaska. 
But I only just barely held amateur status compared to lots of guys out there in the world. 
And it still just about did me in.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thank Sweet Zombie Jebus for cannabis!!!


I second that. Do I hear a third, lol.

EDIT: Vodka for me. Lots. About half a glass of vodka and half grapefruit juice..... mmmmmmm. Or just a bottle much easier.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I second that. Do I hear a third, lol.


Third and a fourth over this way

You decide what you wanna grow next Jig??


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

third fourth and fifth


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing some Blue Dream from a friend. Not sure how big I'm going to go. Might do a tiny grow. It really sucks to not be able to get rid of great weed. Fucking kills me.

Thanks again my friend for the baked good. Making the day at sea really chill.

Gotta go, running out of wifi minutes. Gotta have my 600 fix, even in the middle of the ocean, haha.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

Sup Sixerz.....Hope all Dads are enjoying their Father's Day, I know I am!!!!

*Northern Skunk (Flowering Day 1)* She is in another Billcollector Smart Pot, I dont have room in my Veg Box.

View attachment 1656634View attachment 1656639

*Early Skunk (Finished and getting chopped)*



*Herojuana OG Kush DWC (Flowering Day Eight)*



*Venom OG Kush (Flowering Day 42)* She is still yellowing, I am having problems keeping her green. I asked for some help and hoping maybe somebody can tell me whats wrong with her and why she keeps yellowing. Any help would be grateful. 

View attachment 1656630View attachment 1656629View attachment 1656644

Here are all the plants that are flowering under my 600watt bulb!!!!! I love growing with 600 watts!!!!



Peace All

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

I love my 600ds too bill!

Looking great btw bro 

I was thinking maybe add nitrogen to fix yellowing but the rest of the plant has a nice green going on so maybe its something ells?...?
I know how to set up rooms and the basics on plant care but when it comes to fixing plant problems im not so good. Soo thats my "2 cents" lol not much.

Again, looking right bro bill 

...... one bourbon one scotch one beer


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, did I ever mentioned I'm a certified mixologist, and I'm licensed to tend bars in Alaska and Oregon?
And I'm twice as good looking as Sam Malone, and my Inside Slider will shave your pubes clean off and will gaurantee your third strike.


Okay.
The only truthful thing is the bartending stuff.
I'd probably end up giving up a base for hitting the batter, and I would instantly throw out my arm causing a ripping and tearing sensation the likes of which I do not want go through too many more times in my life.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice bekind. You look pretty close to being done on that yellowing plant. Shouldn't it be yellowing by now? I'm wondering, how many time do you top to get a nice bush like that. Do you top all branches? They just always look so nice, I'd want to display them all over my house. Anyway, something else to rock to.

KISS me baby!
[video=youtube;ehVSiwYFVpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehVSiwYFVpI[/video]
[video=youtube;DesbhD8dsUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DesbhD8dsUs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, did I ever mentioned I'm a certified mixologist, and I'm licensed to tend bars in Alaska and Oregon?
> And I'm twice as good looking as Sam Malone, and my Inside Slider will shave your pubes clean off and will gaurantee your third strike.
> 
> 
> ...


lol I was about to say dont get me started on baseball  Im a beast! lol

And duchie, I get bushes like that with a combination of topping and super cropping... It can be done solely one way or the other but a combination will probably give you a more even canopy. I also agree that a plant usually starts yellowing at that point in flowering... for me atleast haha.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just like to say that I have recently added my first 600 and am quite happy to have joined the 600 mile high club things are much brighter now.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Just like to say that I have recently added my first 600 and am quite happy to have joined the 600 mile high club things are much brighter now.


Welcome onthedl  hope you enjoy the 600 as much as the rest of us.... 600 mile high club hehe super high 

edit: share some pics if you can  I see your dwc, hows that working for ya?


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol I was about to say dont get me started on baseball  Im a beast! lol
> 
> And duchie, I get bushes like that with a combination of topping and super cropping... It can be done solely one way or the other but a combination will probably give you a more even canopy. I also agree that a plant usually starts yellowing at that point in flowering... for me atleast haha.


Well, so far, when I top, I've only topped once, and never the other branches. I'm still new to the supercropping thing and am having trouble figuring which way to bend them sometimes. Oh well, trial and error is how I roll. 

Welcome to the 600 onthe. show us what ya got.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Welcome onthedl  hope you enjoy the 600 as much as the rest of us.... 600 mile high club hehe super high
> 
> edit: share some pics if you can  I see your dwc, hows that working for ya?


Man I don't know how else to say this but try to picture me as that dude in Grandmas Boy when I say its PHUKKIN TITE. And brite as shit. Soon as I switched the ballast n bulbs out and fired it up those fans started reaching. Can't believe how much more coverage and PENETRATION u get going from the four to six but the bishes are loveing it. Yessir I do have some pix ill get them up in here n thanks for noticeing the DWC. 
Roger that 600 mile high club over n out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Man I don't know how else to say this but try to picture me as that dude in Grandmas Boy when I say its PHUKKIN TITE. And brite as shit. Soon as I switched the ballast n bulbs out and fired it up those fans started reaching. Can't believe how much more coverage and PENETRATION u get going from the four to six but the bishes are loveing it. Yessir I do have some pix ill get them up in here n thanks for noticeing the DWC.
> Roger that 600 mile high club over n out.



Good to hear bro, 
I recognized your dwc emblem for our old buddy integra.... he's a beast and so is dwc, and the 600. Im working on my second hydro grow and Im running a diy rdwc system,,, its fantastic


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2011)

Well onthedl, on your thread you mentioned Katt Williams and I didn't know who he was so I checked him out and thought, hell, if I post this on the 600, it would be the most weed related video I've posted in a long time so maybe I can make up with the RIU Lords and make them happy.

Nah, bullshit. It was funny and I wanted to share it.
[video=youtube;gWhUqo9Aivs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWhUqo9Aivs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess with all the trolling Im doing on the 6 I should probably share something hehe Smoking on various stuff laced with some nice keif 
















I shared the J in the 600bs but had great feedback from it lol and thought Id share with you fellows.

how about this idea 

[video=youtube;7xl7OtPuOhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xl7OtPuOhA[/video]


 to all you.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool dudes thanks for the welcome for sure man I felt kinda weird at first comeing in here I knew rite away that I belonged I don't know how but at the same time I felt kinda akward like I was haveing one of those dreams when u wake up in ur undies speaking to an auditorium then I realized u guys are JUST REALLY PHUKKED up too. So its cool.
Team PHUKKED UP is the shit. 
I just took these. The front hood is pushing the 600. Just switched it out today.
The back is still all 400 I wanna chop it all down n start over but oh well I'm gonna lettum finish and just switch out that one to a 600 before I do anything else with it!.
600 r the shit for sure.
Well enjoy this is day 1


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Just like to say that I have recently added my first 600 and am quite happy to have joined the 600 mile high club things are much brighter now.


What up onthedl. Good to see you bud, wasn't sure you were still around or not. Glad to have you in the club. It's a great place to be.

And like everyone else said... happy fathers day to all the dads. Hug your kids an extra time for the folks who cant hug theirs.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am pulling the girls. I have 2 mangos drying, 1 afgoo drying and 1 purple dawg. I dont have room to dry everything, I will have to do lil by lil. I am using a small 4x4 tent to dry most of it.
I will post pics in the am.
I still have to hang the blue dream, hindu skunk, gdp, and bubba


----------



## duchieman (Jun 20, 2011)

Awe, bassman doesn't have enough room to dry everything! I'm so sorry to hear that. sniff!  Sorry to rib ya buddy but I don't see that as a problem.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


>


Bumpity! I would smoke that to my dome right now. . . right before bed. G'night 600. I'mo out.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Jun 20, 2011)

Nirvana Shop/Sativa Seeds Raspberry Cough vegged 4 weeks under 250w mh and put into 12/12 under 600 hps

Day 62


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah KISS!!!! Dutchie I top, sup crop and LST. I usually Sup Crop and then tie it down before it heal straight back up. I continue to Sup Crop to try to keep the canopy as even as possible. After the Flowering Stretch is over I stop Sup Crop and LSTing. I am constantly try to make nice full even canopies! I really didnt expect the Venom to get so large but the Smart Pot that Billcollector made really takes plants to new growths!!! LOL 

*Veg Box All Sup Crop'd up today!!!! Future bushes!!! *



As far as the yellowing, its been like this for the last 3 weeks, I just cant seem to get dialed in on this strain. I like to try to keep my plants completely green until harvest time. As long as its still growing I guess I shouldnt worry too much, its only got 20 days left anyway. We shall see.

@Whodat: Damn bro, that is some dank "J" you created there....Very nice!!!! Is that a one hitter quitter??? For me it would be!

Peace All

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Fuck yeah KISS!!!! Dutchie I top, sup crop and LST. I usually Sup Crop and then tie it down before it heal straight back up. I continue to Sup Crop to try to keep the canopy as even as possible. After the Flowering Stretch is over I stop Sup Crop and LSTing. I am constantly try to make nice full even canopies! I really didnt expect the Venom to get so large but the Smart Pot that Billcollector made really takes plants to new growths!!! LOL
> 
> *Veg Box All Sup Crop'd up today!!!! Future bushes!!! *
> 
> ...




First off I agree with all you said about the cropping and lst. When I grew bushes like that I also did lst along with cropping and and topping.
And the J was pretty strong lol thanks for the kind words  I had it to myself and it burned for atleast 30 minutes  I was well baked, most of that wight is from oil and the empty paper didn't register on my scale so all that 1.6 is str8 goodness hehe

edit: I see the pic now so second off Id like to mention I start cropping after I top and already have x amount of main branches. and then spread those out,,,, If what im saying is confusing its my fault lol Im once again well baked.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey 600, well I survived the visit from Don and Westy, and the jars still have some nugs floating around in the bottom so it's all good, hehe. Fantastic time and another notch on the belt for the 600 get together club. I guess at some point I should do an update and show some pics. Will get round to it eventually. Have a good one,

DST


----------



## indecline (Jun 20, 2011)

Big thanks to the seed fairy.
now the agonising wait for my next grow. cant fucking wait

thanks again seed fairy.


----------



## indecline (Jun 20, 2011)

you know what annoys me, dealers moaning about anything over 160 a zip when they make over 280 at times from them. greedy bastards.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, i hope you don't mean U.S.. Oz's over here can range from 350-500 depending on who,what,when & where.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2011)

indecline said:


> you know what annoys me, dealers moaning about anything over 160 a zip when they make over 280 at times from them. greedy bastards.


160 still cheap, if they complain again tell them to go looking further south and expect to pay anything up to 250


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

160 is cheap even in a medical state with an overabundance.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2011)

indecline said:


> you know what annoys me, dealers moaning about anything over 160 a zip when they make over 280 at times from them. greedy bastards.


depends how dank it is but yeah that sounds pretty cheap to me... its definitely a smokers market in these parts hehe toke on then peeps 

Happy monday lol monday is my favorite time of year. Thursdays thanksgiving Im cooking up a good living I think I'll give thanks, thank god its monday.

[video=youtube;z5C4_A_nrZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5C4_A_nrZw[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

My common sense is telling me UK £ not US $. Growers sell to dealers at £160 an ounce and dealers then sell on at £10/g, £280.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> My common sense is telling me UK £ not US $. Growers sell to dealers at £160 an ounce and dealers then sell on at £10/g, £280.


That makes 10X more sense!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 20, 2011)

So I was driving down the road today....just couldn't resist.  What's in the truck D?


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

woohoo, the fairy on the road!!! get in there, I always thought she had wings??????????



duchieman said:


> So I was driving down the road today....just couldn't resist.  What's in the truck D?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1657292


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't rep, can only like, I want rep, no just like! boohoo.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah it's all good man. Your reaction is good enough for me. I was actually driving so I had to get my wife to take the shot real quick. I'm like, "quick, get a shot of the back of that truck!". Why? she says, wondering what the hell's going on. "Just get it, quick!". LOL She thought I was nuts when all was said and done. Anyway. good fun.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good day sirs. Just got done hanging a holder for my shades cuz this 600 is brite as shit!
Snapped this pic too I can't believe how much brighter the six is as compared to the 400 I feel kinda embarrased for the 400 now.
Saying for twenty six bux more peeps spring for the damn 600.
Sorry about the quality of the pic this phone takes some dam good pictures I just have to figure out how to get the lines out but u can kinda see the lame 400 in the back its not even close lol. Also this 600 is reaching all the way to the bottom third of the plants as well.
And whaddup JIG seen ur post bro its good to see u doing ur thing man and still rockkin the DWC. 
I'm getting ready to go get the parts to go recirculating today or hopefully tomorrow.
Good things man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Can't rep, can only like, I want rep, no just like! boohoo.


i got a nice rep from you as day or two ago, thx


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So I was driving down the road today....just couldn't resist.  What's in the truck D?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1657292


haha the fairy is bigger than I thought


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


And this is the fairy himself!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


 Actually, this is how I kinda pictured my fairy to look.  No offense fairy, but you go with what ya got.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got the smell of the drying ladies under wraps. I took apart the wood stove and piped the tent through it and out the roof. No filter needed...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> My common sense is telling me UK £ not US $. Growers sell to dealers at £160 an ounce and dealers then sell on at £10/g, £280.


my US patriotic big headedness tells me everything is in $, and ft. 

side note-Top Gear is the shit.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 20, 2011)

I tried hanging my plants shaggy like that but it was a huge PITA to trim them when they were wilted. Never again, I said. Are you just experimenting or do you always do it that way? 




bassman999 said:


> View attachment 1657647View attachment 1657648View attachment 1657649View attachment 1657650


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I tried hanging my plants shaggy like that but it was a huge PITA to trim them when they were wilted. Never again, I said. Are you just experimenting or do you always do it that way?


 I have no experience either way man. My 2nd grow. I hope it wont be too bad. My friend is gonna help me with em. He works for weed so it aint bad....lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 1657647View attachment 1657648View attachment 1657649View attachment 1657650


i really wanted to do something like that but through my attic. do u think the steam from the heat will be a problem in the winter ?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyway the Bubba branches that I puled early and dried are a great smoke. I hope the rest turns out as well!! The early purp Dawg was just okay, but I expect the stuff drying now to be better.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i really wanted to do something like that but through my attic. do u think the steam from the heat will be a problem in the winter ?


 I dont know, I dont think it will.
I am doing it this way to avoid having to use a scrubber. My ladies outside make enough smell, no point trying to hide it....
I will prolly use it this way in the winter for my indoor grow in this tent as well though.
* anyway I figure for anyone worried about heat signature this might be a good way to go as well. *


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I tried hanging my plants shaggy like that but it was a huge PITA to trim them when they were wilted. Never again, I said. Are you just experimenting or do you always do it that way?


I did my drying like this last time and my smoke was so smooth... granted, yes, it does take longer, but I'm not selling mass quantity over here... it's all mine (and a few close friends).


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I did my drying like this last time and my smoke was so smooth... granted, yes, it does take longer, but I'm not selling mass quantity over here... it's all mine (and a few close friends).


 My friend told me they will dry evenly this way and to do it. idk. hopefully he is right?!?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 20, 2011)

trimming after leaving the buds to dry with the leaves like that is a pain in the ass if your doing it when its all still moist. if its all fairly dry then the leaves with snap off no problem and actually can be trimmed with your hands and dont even need to bother with scissors.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My friend told me they will dry evenly this way and to do it. idk. hopefully he is right?!?


Yeah, they will. Make sure the airflow is good in that tent, otherwise you'll be dealing with mold, tho.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright, since I was updating on my thread, figured I'd throw 'em up over here, too. Some stills/vid. Please excuse the weird camera work-- was trying to zoom in on some ph imbalanced leaves. Cuz I was high. 

Cheeeeeeeeeese 3.5 weeks

[video=vimeo;25377034]http://vimeo.com/25377034[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, they will. Make sure the airflow is good in that tent, otherwise you'll be dealing with mold, tho.


 I have a 720 cfm exhaust fan, and a high velocity Hampton Bay fan under them on low. Plenty of air believe me!!

Had a server error I think? I could not post for like 5 min.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pix bobtrank and yea I got booted off too


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

I plan on having the shed free in a week. I am gonna put out 2-4 ladies out there in 45-55 gal smart pots. I want hugeee trees!!! I am talikng Jorge Cervantes status.
I dont know how tall they and wide they will get, but I have high hopes.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice Bobo. That's a full house there. Are they all the same run? How many do you have in there?

My daughter sent me the link to this vid. It's Leonard Nimoy in a way I've never seen before. Cannabis content is at the end.
[video=youtube;dULOjT9GYdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ[/video]

Edit. One more to add. The word "Weed" is mentioned at least a couple of times.
[video=youtube;5muvLgHjC2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5muvLgHjC2Y[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahas Duchie, that made me laugh...way to go on that video!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just checked the mail.....
Looks like the fairy has visited me.
I cant wait to open the package!!!
More to come.......................


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Very nice Bobo. That's a full house there. Are they all the same run? How many do you have in there?


Thanks Duch  All the same run, and there's 9 of them, topped a couple times. Thinking about going with somewhere around 25 for the next round in there... all single cola little monsters they'll be lol...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 20, 2011)

damned riu is mucking up big time right now grrr


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanx soo much tot the tooth fairy, wait I lost all my teeth already. I mean thanx to the seed fairy.
Many great grows will be soon to follow!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Very nice Bobo. That's a full house there. Are they all the same run? How many do you have in there?
> 
> My daughter sent me the link to this vid. It's Leonard Nimoy in a way I've never seen before. Cannabis content is at the end.
> [video=youtube;dULOjT9GYdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ[/video]
> ...


That
*_wait for it..._*
was
*_wait for it..._*
friggin'
*_and the money shot..._*
*AWESOME *! ! !

Nimoy is the shiznit.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 20, 2011)

bass- if your shed your loosing a lot of light to the walls and IMO your not going to be some real big plants. i think for your situation you did real well.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 20, 2011)

well the bubba are on day 60 half the hairs are orange havnt checked the trichs ,,,, when is a good time to pull them when all the hairs are orange and the trichs are cloudy ??? or amber?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> well the bubba are on day 60 half the hairs are orange havnt checked the trichs ,,,, when is a good time to pull them when all the hairs are orange and the trichs are cloudy ??? or amber?


Most of us watch our trichs...amber usually leaves couchlock and is sign that the plant is past her peak, but it depends on what you're looking for.

 
cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Most of us watch our trichs...amber usually leaves couchlock and is sign that the plant is past her peak, but it depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> cof


I don't care for too much amber!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2011)

Yo, yo, yo, wassup 6-Oh!-OH!
Peep to this compass heading, you feelin' me?
This next vid demonstrates how you too can live large & in charge by being a world famous Nerdcore rapper.
His crib is the pimpin'-est, yo!

*MC Frontalot:*
(*in concert August 30 @9-pm ((doors open @8-pm)) at Dante's in Portland, Oregon. I got my ticket (($10 in advance, or $12 at the door)). Be there and be square! *will also feature a performance by indie musician Brandon Patton <*aka: BL4k Lotus, bass player for MC Frontalot>*)

[video=youtube;jmWutBKrhwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmWutBKrhwc[/video]

[video=youtube;Lq6oPP-iaI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq6oPP-iaI8[/video]


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Most of us watch our trichs...amber usually leaves couchlock and is sign that the plant is past her peak, but it depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> cof


 when should i start checking them?????? shouldnt all the hairs at least be orange


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> when should i start checking them?????? shouldnt all the hairs at least be orange


Watch your trichs, not the hair.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> when should i start checking them?????? shouldnt all the hairs at least be orange





curious old fart said:


> Watch your trichs, not the hair.
> 
> 
> cof


Some plants will slow down pistil production as ripeness nears, other strains keep pushing out new white pistils for up to a month longer even though the trichomes have gone from milky to mostly or all amber.
By watching the trichomes instead of the pistils, you will know about what kind of high you'll get.

Cloudy/milky will be a head high and allow you to do things while buzzing.

Amber trichomes will give you more of a body high and might induce lethargy and even sleepiness.

Just depends on which kind of high you are looking for, and what strains you are growing so you'll have an idea of the normal length of flowering so you can start watching the trichomes to harvest when desired.

You can also harvest some with milky trichomes, and some later with amber, so you can do a direct A/B comparison between the two.
That would also allow you to mix bud harvested with milky trichomes with bud harvested with amber trichomes to get a mix of mind & body high.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I plan on having the shed free in a week. I am gonna put out 2-4 ladies out there in 45-55 gal smart pots. I want hugeee trees!!! I am talikng Jorge Cervantes status.
> I dont know how tall they and wide they will get, but I have high hopes.


45-55 gallon smartpots seems a bit overkill, are you trying to grow sequoias over there


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey 6 hundo  lil update on me room 




whodatnation said:


> BnS~ day 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2011)

Dang, whodat!
I'd love to take a rucksack full of doobie snax and find a nice breezy corner and take a long nap in that forest...


**edit: would have to bring a pic-a-nic basket full of munchies, too. *


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 20, 2011)

That's exactly what I needed whodat thanks.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> bass- if your shed your loosing a lot of light to the walls and IMO your not going to be some real big plants. i think for your situation you did real well.


 thanx!
I am thinking about removing most of the back wall and putting in mesh to get more hours of direct sun for the next grow since they wont need me to emulate 12/12


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 45-55 gallon smartpots seems a bit overkill, are you trying to grow sequoias over there


 I want to see what the limit is, I mean how big can I grow them. Is the pot size in gallons directly proportional to the yield. Maybe next year in mid may do 100 gallon smart pots if this years plants do as I hope.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Whats up 600? so i decided to go ahead and remove one of the girls from the box just to try and get the most out of the remaining 6 that are in there even though they still seems kind of cramped it just might help!!here are a few pic's of pappies day and some grub on my dads day fishing trip..and ny 5 year old caught the only 2 fish landed all day...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do have a quick question for the Six Oh Oh. How close u guys running ur lamps? I have mine about four inches away its cool enuff to keep my hand on it I just don't wanna start crisping fans u know. I know and can obviously SEE the output is hella more as compared to the 400 and id run them too close almost touching. Anyway thanks for the input and knowledge ahead of time. Am I good where I'm at?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I want to see what the limit is, I mean how big can I grow them. Is the pot size in gallons directly proportional to the yield. Maybe next year in mid may do 100 gallon smart pots if this years plants do as I hope.


IMO a smart pot that size would be overkill... I have seen 7ft + tall plants inside a 10 gallon smart pot... Maybe 15 or 20 gallons would do you good, but 50 gallons of soil X however many plants is a shitton of dirt


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Do have a quick question for the Six Oh Oh. How close u guys running ur lamps? I have mine about four inches away its cool enuff to keep my hand on it I just don't wanna start crisping fans u know. I know and can obviously SEE the output is hella more as compared to the 400 and id run them too close almost touching. Anyway thanks for the input and knowledge ahead of time. Am I good where I'm at?



I keep mine about 14" away maybe but I'll have to double check that tomorrow when the lights come on. I have also ran them closer but feel like I loose that even footprint and have a "bright spot" directly under the light... So if mine are farther away then 14 inches its just because I like the spread at that spot. Iv done plenty of reading on it and in the end just threw it out the window and went with what looked nice and even without being so far away that im loosing lumens. Just my 2 cents, youl notice allot of us do things differently but were never trying to jam our practices down other peoples throats, just sharing info and showin off  nothing is written in stone and every situation is unique  I love das 600.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 21, 2011)

This is only my second run with the 600 and i may need to dropp mine a lil i have had a few issues so far and i keep mine at around 6 to 7 inch's i thinks im going to move them up to at least 10 this new run coming up...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I plan on having the shed free in a week. I am gonna put out 2-4 ladies out there in 45-55 gal smart pots. I want hugeee trees!!! I am talikng Jorge Cervantes status.
> I dont know how tall they and wide they will get, but I have high hopes.


Im with you all the way on big containers but just make sure your plant is gonna get big enough and you dont waste the soil, get a nice veg on that girl. Im a firm believer in more roots = more fruits  If done right youl have a plant 8 feet round and tall with multiple lbs on her.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

couldn't of said it better whodat!!!! 

i run my lightt ontop of my plants, they are so close it's like a bloody underground train carriage at rushhour. Max distance is probably about 4 inches - 6 inches on my vertical light.




whodatnation said:


> I keep mine about 14" away maybe but I'll have to double check that tomorrow when the lights come on. I have also ran them closer but feel like I loose that even footprint and have a "bright spot" directly under the light... So if mine are farther away then 14 inches its just because I like the spread at that spot. Iv done plenty of reading on it and in the end just threw it out the window and went with what looked nice and even without being so far away that im loosing lumens. Just my 2 cents, youl notice allot of us do things differently but were never trying to jam our practices down other peoples throats, just sharing info and showin off  nothing is written in stone and every situation is unique  I love das 600.


 
Chooping some DOG today which seems overdue now. 

It's still bloody raining in The Lowlands!!! I think this is day 13 of rain here...grrrr.

Anygaroo, peace to ya ' all.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 21, 2011)

supposed 2 be nice here, i'll try and send some over if i can


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

cheers bru....wtf, you and sambo got something going on, that avatar confused me there for a minute!!!!


las fingerez said:


> supposed 2 be nice here, i'll try and send some over if i can


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input for sure. I'm just gonna ride it out and do what feels rite then I knew rite away it was a lil too hott to hang it as close as I'm used to but think I'm cool where I'm at for the moment and may go to maybe six inches when they start settleing in.
I did notice the footprint and that was a great post whodat I'm gonna keep that in mind for future refference for sure when I start opening it up a little more. Rite now the 6 is only covering 2 buckets or four plants I guess so its all pretty tite.
Thanks DST think I'm rite on track for now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2011)

Continuous lightning strokes here right now. Woke me up so I'm reading this:

http://gawker.com/5813906/bulgarian-war-memorial-vandalized-awesomely


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 21, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers bru....wtf, you and sambo got something going on, that avatar confused me there for a minute!!!!


yeah sorry bro  just posted on his thread with his avatar.... just on a wind up these days with him, wowgrow and pukka bud. some really nice younger UK chaps


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

no need for apologies las, I saw you and the sambo and wow were having some good old UK banter between you so I knew it was a wind up of some sort, lol. just threw me when i saw your post...what happened to little toothy man, he was cool!  Ok, DOG's wait for no man...choppy clip clip chop.



las fingerez said:


> yeah sorry bro  just posted on his thread with his avatar.... just on a wind up these days with him, wowgrow and pukka bud. some really nice younger UK chaps


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Continuous lightning strokes here right now. Woke me up so I'm reading this:
> 
> http://gawker.com/5813906/bulgarian-war-memorial-vandalized-awesomely


thats awesome


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 21, 2011)

DST said:


> no need for apologies las, I saw you and the sambo and wow were having some good old UK banter between you so I knew it was a wind up of some sort, lol. just threw me when i saw your post...what happened to little toothy man, he was cool!  Ok, DOG's wait for no man...choppy clip clip chop.


old toothy might make a re apearance lol 

thinking about getting a little dog as it goes D  u'll probs laugh but a yorkie, i wanted a jack russel for a while but my mate just happens to have 1 week old yorkie pups


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I don't care for too much amber!


Yeah i dont care too much for it, i like to keep one plant a little longer so when i cant sleep it knocks me out. but i prefer my brain to go mental, so i dont mind them going a little early, Im trying to cut down on smoking so I prefer a good head high even if it doesnt last as long so i can keep hitting the bong all night to stop me buying smokes.



whodatnation said:


> Hey 6 hundo  lil update on me room


Thats looking nice now, the rooms filling out nicely. one of my chronics has frigging huge bud on it now but im thinking its not going to be too strong. looking forward to seeing how the vertical scrog will do.


oh and if anyones interested the 3rd episode of our war is on tonight on bbc3. looking forward to hitting a bong and getting into that, also has anyone seen shameless USA? Im pretty sure they used the same script as the original but they got the actor wrong for frank. he just doesnt cut it. what do you prefer?

[video=dailymotion;xgqgbm]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgqgbm_uk-us-shameless-pilot-comparison_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2011)

Yo stinkbud... awesome pictures. Makes me feel like I was there, only I can't remember what the hamburgers and hot dogs tasted like, lol. It's a bummer getting shown up by the boy, but it would be a bigger shame if you caught two and he got skunked. Thanks for sharing bru. I really enjoyed that.

Bassman... if you really want a crazy plant, you should start vegging one in your shed around October... get that bitch 10 feet tall before you even put her outside. If you are worried about height, just top her and get a bad ass shrub that will take the whole backyard. I agree with whodat that roots = buds, so yeah 100 gallons is crazy overkill... but if you fill that think up with roots, you should be pulling FAT weight off her.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 21, 2011)

Whats up 600's Long time i Been a Buzy man along with my girls  Heres they are on day 47 





*Pineapple Express*















Sour Cream
















Nirvana White Widow


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Oil made from a 30 second shake....very amber/red coloured, reminds me of the colour of red lebanese.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd try and +rep you DST, but it STILL won't let me. fuckdatshit.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

cheers bobo, hehe. Hopefully I'll still be around after smoking some of this to let you know how it went, lol. be right back after this bong break.

EDIT: won't let me Rep you either, ffs.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 21, 2011)

Guess we need to spread the love more? I'll join ya on that b-break! brb. . .


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Watch your trichs, not the hair.
> 
> 
> cof


 will pull out the scope and start checking this is my first real harvest last was all screwed ,,,so i dnt want to cut early no point so thanks guys will start checking today,,,,think i might let one plant turn amber,,, sounds like it would be a good nite time smoke


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> will pull out the scope and start checking this is my first real harvest last was all screwed ,,,so i dnt want to cut early no point so thanks guys will start checking today,,,,think i might let one plant turn amber,,, sounds like it would be a good nite time smoke


this is just me but 50/50 amber white will still seriously couch lock me. i wouldnt let them all go amber or any more than half in my opinion,


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2011)

indecline said:


> this is just me but 50/50 amber white will still seriously couch lock me. i wouldnt let them all go amber or any more than half in my opinion,


I used to love the amber trichs... but even still you don't want to let things get too amber. Remember that means things are degrading, so by the time you get to 70% amber trichs, the ones that were the first 20% of that are probably degraded much past their prime. I would go with 50/50 like indecline said. That will be some pretty hard couchlock right there. (depends on the strain too, but that's another subject)

Also, one more thing to consider.... some plants just don't turn amber in the trichs. I had a casey jones that wouldn't go past 15% amber... left her going for like 13 weeks or something. Hope that doens't mess you up too bad.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 21, 2011)

indecline said:


> this is just me but 50/50 amber white will still seriously couch lock me. i wouldnt let them all go amber or any more than half in my opinion,


 good to know and after chopdown if there is still white hairs will the turn orange ,,,,,i just checked my trichs and they are cloudy but not completly cloudy


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

I do look at trichs, but I tend to go with the overall look of the plant more, bud shape can give away a lot, receding hairs are classic (yup, happens to plants as well as people) the plant is giving up at this stage imo.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 21, 2011)

i think its bc99 that grew this strain or u dst well one of u i think anyway memory bad ,,,,,,,,its the pre98 bubba kush today will be 61 days


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> good to know and after chopdown if there is still white hairs will the turn orange ,,,,,i just checked my trichs and they are cloudy but not completly cloudy


And yeah the pistils will all turn brown when its dry. 
in my opinion when ive chopped early and there have been loads more white hairs (almost all), when it dried it looked really hairy, but when i sold it they said it was the best looking weed they have seen ... i was like... erm... yeah, its mint. so dont worry about that.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 21, 2011)

ok cool thanks guys will start pulling them out and checking them over


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> i think its bc99 that grew this strain or u dst well one of u i think anyway memory bad ,,,,,,,,its the pre98 bubba kush today will be 61 days


Yeah I grow it, 9-10 weeks _should_ be your harvest window... but growing conditions change that for everyone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can someone show me an example of an exodus cut with the double serrated leaves??


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wondering where you guys check the trichs? I snip a small frosty tip of leaf from the top bud. and one from one of the lower buds.
do you guys check the actual bud or leaf like me?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2011)

indecline said:


> Just wondering where you guys check the trichs? I snip a small frosty tip of leaf from the top bud. and one from one of the lower buds.
> do you guys check the actual bud or leaf like me?


I have noticed that the trichs on my leaves always turn faster then the trichs on the calyxs. I try to check 3 or four random nugs to see where the trichs are at any given point.


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

I would grab you a photo but lights off till 9.
not every seration is double serated on mine, infact maybe only a quarter of the serations are double serated. which is why i have my doubts. It seems as though everyone is growing it but i actually dont know what it looks like for sure, I would prefer someone experianced to show me. so yes i also would like to see some photos, I bit of everything would be great, leaf, bud and plant profile would be shweet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2011)

Reason I am asking is I have a Purple Cheese clone I got from the dispensary, TTGS pointed out something, and now I am trying to verify/confirm if what I am seeing is true...


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

doesnt look like my cheese, mine looks like this
this isnt my photo and my cheese has a little fewer double serations than this, some leaves do some have only a couple.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah I grow it, 9-10 weeks _should_ be your harvest window... but growing conditions change that for everyone.


 wish they were done now my tent is getting hot like 85 degrees and 44% humidity and thats with a 6 inch fan pulling air thru the light and bottom of tent and a 4 inch fan pumping fresh air in from the basement


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 21, 2011)

indecline said:


> And yeah the pistils will all turn brown when its dry.
> in my opinion when ive chopped early and there have been loads more white hairs (almost all), when it dried it looked really hairy, but when i sold it they said it was the best looking weed they have seen ... i was like... erm... yeah, its mint. so dont worry about that.


Yeah, I remember the days thinking it was the hairs that mostly got you high.
Other old myths I remember falling for as a teeny bopper:
plants grown with hydroponics suck
weed from clones suck
ah, to be so young again...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> IMO a smart pot that size would be overkill... I have seen 7ft + tall plants inside a 10 gallon smart pot... Maybe 15 or 20 gallons would do you good, but 50 gallons of soil X however many plants is a shitton of dirt





whodatnation said:


> Im with you all the way on big containers but just make sure your plant is gonna get big enough and you dont waste the soil, get a nice veg on that girl. Im a firm believer in more roots = more fruits  If done right youl have a plant 8 feet round and tall with multiple lbs on her.


Yeah that would be a ton of dirt and expensive pots, but I will use as many gallons and bags as needed!!
So the consensus is to go like 20 gallon smart pots then??


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> wish they were done now my tent is getting hot like 85 degrees and 44% humidity and thats with a 6 inch fan pulling air thru the light and bottom of tent and a 4 inch fan pumping fresh air in from the basement


most of my grows are done in similar conditions, even up to 88 throughout and some strains dont really mind in my opinion. humidity is the killer. had quite a few rotten buds come harvest time because its been killer humid in there. but if its under 50 i dont care.


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

check this out, two main stems within one skin, freaky shit. they havnt split but still a little odd only started recenlty too. 

its off a chronic in coco, its in a room with 9 cheese and another 2 chronic so it genetic i guess.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

what are you trying to veify BC, if it has double serrations? 

has that leaf got thrips btw? or looks like it's got a couple of yellow areas like a thrip munches.I thought maybe the little white sausage thing was a thrip (got thrips on the brain I think)


billcollector99 said:


> Reason I am asking is I have a Purple Cheese clone I got from the dispensary, TTGS pointed out something, and now I am trying to verify/confirm if what I am seeing is true...


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

This is an Exo cheese I have running at the moment.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

Howdy six hundred. Just watching something that might entertain you all a lot. The book of Mormon musical by Matt stone and Tray Parker, i've a crappy camcorder version but fuck it's one of the more inapropriate but entertaining religious comedy musicals i've seen. Funny as fuck


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

indecline said:


> check this out, two main stems within one skin, freaky shit. they havnt split but still a little odd only started recenlty too.
> 
> its off a chronic in coco, its in a room with 9 cheese and another 2 chronic so it genetic i guess.


 That is freaky shit, I had a few do that almost 2 years ago... I was confused lol


tip top toker said:


> Howdy six hundred. Just watching something that might entertain you all a lot. The book of Mormon musical by Matt stone and Tray Parker, i've a crappy camcorder version but fuck it's one of the more inapropriate but entertaining religious comedy musicals i've seen. Funny as fuck


 Yeah my moms went and saw it and said it was great, I listened to the soundtrack and its fking hilarious! Those are 2 funny ass dudes for real... But they also touch on pretty important issues as well.



Hey folks, one of my nextgen ballasts went down and the shop I shop at doesn't carry them anymore because people kept bringing them in,,, sooooooo I got a brand spanking new 600 galxy ballast! happy dance lol. I have two 1k galaxys and love em, they are quiet as mice and stay pretty darn cool for not having any fans in them.


----------



## indecline (Jun 21, 2011)

I cant wait for the money to come in, i really really need to re do my grow rooms. hoods with glass, better insulation, quieter inline fans and better/cooler balasts.
I get really worried some times with my cheap ballasts, they get so hot. for a few months i had my winged light shade hanging on string :/ Pretty stupid really i was just too lazy to go buy chain or wire.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm a little perturbed right now. I chopped my Jack Hammer today, I think day 107ish. Anyway, I made sure I grabbed some shots before I cut her down and I picked out some nice ones to post and somehow they became corrupted. I can view the thumbnails but they will not display in any photo viewing software I have, even Adobe PS Bridge. I have some recovery software somewhere and I'll maybe try later but still, piss me off! Anyway, here' is some off the cutting room floor. 


Gotta run, but I'll be settling down soon and then probably hangin with the bro's at the six.

Duchie


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a ballast go out on me a few weeks ago so I had to return it for a replacement. Well it just came in today along with a new AC hood and two brand new bulbs HPS and a MH. It's the same setup I bought in January that cost me 237 bucks. So now I got two of em but I still need to buy a 600 watt ballast to have em both operational by the time I get my new grow room setup. Two 600's and 400 watt, my new grow room is gonna be rocking with some budage.

Hehehe you gotta love it when sombody screws up like that.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks good







cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2011)

dog pics inside......

outdoor dog......


after a lil lst'ing


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2011)

DST said:


> what are you trying to veify BC, if it has double serrations?
> 
> has that leaf got thrips btw? or looks like it's got a couple of yellow areas like a thrip munches.I thought maybe the little white sausage thing was a thrip (got thrips on the brain I think)


Yes Dst, that is what i was asking, about the serrations, and yes most likely thrips as well, she has been outside permanently now, and i have to spray ( actually sprayed this morning)

not to mention whiteflies on my tomatos, and the parasitic wasps that kill them. 

There is a multitude of bugs in my garden, some good, some bad, so its kinda hard to effectively treat without killing everything.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

Healthy looking dog



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

indecline said:


> I cant wait for the money to come in, i really really need to re do my grow rooms. hoods with glass, better insulation, quieter inline fans and better/cooler balasts.
> I get really worried some times with my cheap ballasts, they get so hot. for a few months i had my winged light shade hanging on string :/ Pretty stupid really i was just too lazy to go buy chain or wire.


 The story of my growing life  never ends! thats why I love it though  Im actually about to fine tune a few things in my room,,, I installed a few 6" elbows for ducting and like what I see so I'll be getting some more. I also found some vacuum filters at the depot that look like they will fit 6" ducting perfectly! So if I get those in I wont have to clean out my lights as often, they get really really dusty being in my shop ya know... So yeah it never ends. Im actually working on a diy water chiller for my hydro and its actually working great, a little too great lol my water temps got down to 50f before I notice .




duchieman said:


> Hey guys. I'm a little perturbed right now. I chopped my Jack Hammer today, I think day 107ish. Anyway, I made sure I grabbed some shots before I cut her down and I picked out some nice ones to post and somehow they became corrupted. I can view the thumbnails but they will not display in any photo viewing software I have, even Adobe PS Bridge. I have some recovery software somewhere and I'll maybe try later but still, piss me off! Anyway, here' is some off the cutting room floor.
> View attachment 1658978View attachment 1658971View attachment 1658975View attachment 1658979View attachment 1658982
> 
> Gotta run, but I'll be settling down soon and then probably hangin with the bro's at the six.
> ...


Holla brother duchie! 
Sorry about the lost pics and time, that kind of stuff gets under my skin soooo bad... but your jackhammer looks real nice  it also looks like you might have dried out the root zone prier to harvest am I correct? I think allot of peeps on the 6 do this, including me. 
see you around broham.




Dropastone said:


> I had a ballast go out on me a few weeks ago so I had to return it for a replacement. Well it just came in today along with a new AC hood and two brand new bulbs HPS and a MH. It's the same setup I bought in January that cost me 237 bucks. So now I got two of em but I still need to buy a 600 watt ballast to have em both operational by the time I get my new grow room setup. Two 600's and 400 watt, my new grow room is gonna be rocking with some budage.
> 
> Hehehe you gotta love it when sombody screws up like that.


 Sounds like your about to really get things crackin! Good luck with the build Dropa!



billcollector99 said:


> Yes Dst, that is what i was asking, about the serrations, and yes most likely thrips as well, she has been outside permanently now, and i have to spray ( actually sprayed this morning)
> 
> not to mention whiteflies on my tomatos, and the parasitic wasps that kill them.
> 
> There is a multitude of bugs in my garden, some good, some bad, so its kinda hard to effectively treat without killing everything.


Yeah I bet all the bugs are going crazy outside at this point, they see your super lush garden like paradise  
You are 100% correct about not wanting to kill all the good bugs off because your bad bug problem will actually get worse and your plants would have nasty chemicals on them too  allot of people make this mistake when trying to eradicate unwanted bugs... Its actually one of the reasons spider mites are so rampant now,,, all of their natural predators are getting killed... Interesting little bit I think I shared in mcps veggie thread but I'll say it here too,,, Some variety of bean actually releases a hormone when attacked by mites, this hormone actually attracts spider mite predators to come and save the day! Take from it what you will but I thought that was very cool.

 for now 600 peeps.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2011)

yea that one is very fuel smelling,lanky legs on her for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1659026View attachment 1659025View attachment 1659024View attachment 1659023dog pics inside......
> View attachment 1659022
> outdoor dog......
> 
> ...


Hey looking sweet G.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey looking sweet G.


thanks,im about to get nice n high


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2011)

8 week cure,idk the strain


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

genuity said:


> thanks,im about to get nice n high





genuity said:


> View attachment 1659118View attachment 1659117View attachment 1659116View attachment 1659115
> 8 week cure,idk the strain



I "like" that idea, its a good one hehe... Super size thats what im talkin about haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

Well whata ya know  I just noticed my space bombs have double serrated leafs  lol

SB~ dat 16







This is from the set of pics I posted last night too lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2011)

stomper og day 41 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

genuity said:


> stomper og day 41 12/12
> View attachment 1659209


Romper stomper!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice man I'm getting ready to start some witedxstomperog that shit looks nice genuity


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 21, 2011)

Just skimmed the last few pages and I see some nice pics, nice buds and nice plants as usual. I do actually have some plants going right now in a single tent with a single 600 and will eventually have time to start taking pics and try to keep up with this thread again. I miss the conversations that are had in here. Cool peeps, every one of you guys.

I have the green light to use MJ again too and have recently started back up with the vape and the cookies. Never realized how strong the cookies were, lol. I'm a cheap date now, hehe

Peace 600!!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 21, 2011)

Good to see ya again Dez! Sounds like things are doing good for ya. New job still going well? Anyway, looking forward to chattin with ya again man.

Whodat, Yeah, I kinda starved her in the end. Not sadistically, I still give her something, but she was pretty dry today yup. How did you tell, was it the droopy leaves?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Whaddup 6hundies. Man first of all just wanted to say this is an awesome thread full of a bunch of real cool classy dudes n prolly my favorite new thread to be honest. Glad to be a part of it.
Anyway I snapped a couple more pix tonite for this club thread. I can already see a major improvement in overall nugg production prolly 45 percent of growth in the last 3 days since I hung the 600 as compared to the 400 I had over them. Can't wait for these plant to start settleing in and start packing on wieght I can already tell its gonna be nothing like i ve seen and ill showcase these front 4 plants in thiis thread till they are done! Well here they are my 600mile high club ladies.
Jig keep up the good work man u are rockkin that shit always enjoyed ur posts n always learned something from them.
Keep it classy SanDiego
Also included a pic of my favorite premature bud site.
Enjoy


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

Feels like home eh DL 


Heres some BnS folks~











Dezracer said:


> Just skimmed the last few pages and I see some nice pics, nice buds and nice plants as usual. I do actually have some plants going right now in a single tent with a single 600 and will eventually have time to start taking pics and try to keep up with this thread again. I miss the conversations that are had in here. Cool peeps, every one of you guys.
> 
> I have the green light to use MJ again too and have recently started back up with the vape and the cookies. Never realized how strong the cookies were, lol. I'm a cheap date now, hehe
> 
> Peace 600!!


Dez bro! get back to the 6! lol I hope all is well with ya!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Classic DOG left to grow au natural!!!! You could play baseball with those nugs when they are finished I bet. 


genuity said:


> View attachment 1659026View attachment 1659025View attachment 1659024View attachment 1659023dog pics inside......
> View attachment 1659022
> outdoor dog......
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Yo Dez, good to see you my man, like Duchie said, hope the job is still going well.

DL, lovely sleeping beauties, and glad you like your new place of hang out, we think it's kinda cool too 

600 rocks!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Just skimmed the last few pages and I see some nice pics, nice buds and nice plants as usual. I do actually have some plants going right now in a single tent with a single 600 and will eventually have time to start taking pics and try to keep up with this thread again. I miss the conversations that are had in here. Cool peeps, every one of you guys.
> 
> I have the green light to use MJ again too and have recently started back up with the vape and the cookies. Never realized how strong the cookies were, lol. I'm a cheap date now, hehe
> 
> Peace 600!!


glad 2 see u back bro  a few of the 6'ers and myself have been helping 4tatude along while u been gone and he's smashing it bro, come take a look when u got a min


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like DoobieBrother isn't the only one who was busy today! 

Have been zipping in & out all day while taking the odd Union Break: beautiful plants out there in 600-land! Wow! 

Have been busy with a project that I just finished up.
Made an accessory for my bass today so I can embarrass myself with youtube vids of me covering various songs on my bass in a more interesting manner than the old "camera-on-a-tripod" view:













Will give it a full test later today.
I've already clamped it onto the head stock to check it out and the view goes all the way from the beginning of the fretboard (the "Nut") all the way the the to the bottom of the bass (hmm... the base of the bass, as it where) and used the A/V Out on the camera to view it through a television and it looks pretty cool. 

I also made it reversible so I can get a similar view but from the base of the guitar body all the way up to the tip of the headstock.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

6 more days to practise Brother Doob? the tension mounts.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats pretty dern nifty doob! lol I almost typed noob hehe. Iv also been busy today  I got my diy water chiller twerking and I found my old cig packer and used it to make joints lol also just general tending to the ladies  I'll throw some pics up.... hold you horses right here and dont change that dial! BRB


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Going to also snap a pic of the Engineers Dream...fekkin insane trichs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2011)

DST said:


> 6 more days to practise Brother Doob? the tension mounts.


My left-hand finger tips can't feel much of anything smaller than 2mm across right now.
I've been working them pretty good, just in case. 
Hmmm... damn! Going to play again for a little bit (love my new headphones for night time jamming).
Fingers are sliced from working the sheetmetal in a hurry, but that's never stopped me before.
But it's half past bong-o'clock. 
Union Break!
Toke if you got'em!
Curious to see whodat's water chiller. 
I heard it's run on flux capacitors and the tears of angels...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Going to also snap a pic of the Engineers Dream...fekkin insane trichs.


Mmmmmmmmm I love that stuff! I can almost see it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2011)

Bud pr0n and tech pr0n!
That's what I'm talkin' 'bout, Willis!

*edit: just before coming back tonight I re-loaded Motorola Phone Tools (for file transfers between cell phone & computer) and it's a small 30-megabyte install (I have a Quadcore Intel Q9450 overclocked to 3.51-gHz, so installs are pretty quick).
I decided to test myself, John Henry style, by racing the install with rolling a doobie from scratch.
It was a mighty battle of speed, accuracy and determination as the computer relentlessly unpacked files and rewrote the registry!
Starting with whole buds, I quickly crushed & ground up a joint's worth, got a rolling paper, loaded my rolling dollar up with it's precious cargo, and commenced to lovingly roll, pack & shape it for wrapping.
At the last second, just after packing both ends with extra weed and twisting them up I struck flame to the end and inhaled mightily!
As I exhaled, the install, bested and shamed by it's loss to a "mere" human, signaled it completion and admitted defeat with it's head bowed low, surrendering itself to terminal bit-rot and deletion from memory.. never more to travel the night...

In the battle of Man vs. Machine regarding doobie-fication....

*MAN WON ! ! ! !*



*edit: and that's a cool roller/packer set up, whodat!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

Always thought about buying a box of empties and one of those machines, how does the smoke compare if you leave the filter in? or do you remove it just prior t smoking? (if any difference at all of course)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Always thought about buying a box of empties and one of those machines, how does the smoke compare if you leave the filter in? or do you remove it just prior t smoking? (if any difference at all of course)



Yeah I pulled the filter out but ripped it in half and put it back in. It was fine  as you can see I got lots more to do lol




DoobieBrother said:


> My left-hand finger tips can't feel much of anything smaller than 2mm across right now.
> I've been working them pretty good, just in case.
> Hmmm... damn! Going to play again for a little bit (love my new headphones for night time jamming).
> Fingers are sliced from working the sheetmetal in a hurry, but that's never stopped me before.
> ...


lol dont tell Doob!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

I once had a afncy of buying the empties and also empty boxes, that could hold say 5 etc, and selling em at festivals etc. £10 and get 5 pre-rolled pure joints ready to go  nowt better than that while banjoed in a muddy field  something like that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Bud pr0n and tech pr0n!
> That's what I'm talkin' 'bout, Willis!
> 
> *edit: just before coming back tonight I re-loaded Motorola Phone Tools (for file transfers between cell phone & computer) and it's a small 30-megabyte install (I have a Quadcore Intel Q9450 overclocked to 3.51-gHz, so installs are pretty quick).
> ...


lol what are you smoking?!?! 

thanks doob. That was an entertaining read, it had me at the edge of my seat the entire time!

Heres to Man, cheers!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol what are you smoking?!?!
> 
> thanks doob. That was an entertaining read, it had me at the edge of my seat the entire time!
> 
> Heres to Man, cheers!


I think someone Jeffery'd my joint, man!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I think someone Jeffery'd my joint, man!


Fuzzy walls doob, fuzzy walls


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Mind fukkin' the shit out that jernt, homie!


haha i lung fucked that jernt then it mind fucked me  of to sleep! Later


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty close, but I have a hankering for a big bowl of chocolate ice cream soooo...

... off to the kitchen!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

The Engineers Dream baby......
































Peace and frosty doobies 6'ers

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2011)

Real wicked looking buds, D !


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers bru, it's hard not to want to pull em down. There are a couple of different phenos in the Engineers. The sat one looks like it might go even more dark/purply in colour, then there is the greener more CJ looker, and then an insane frosty fucker that looks like both the previous 2 but with different fan leaves. Bud structure is fairly even, but finishing time seems to differ slightly. I also have a couple more in seperate pots and one of them is on the finishing straight already...while the other is a few days behind. I am quite liking these flower trays to grow in. Nice and handy for my shelves.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

for Brother Doob, a new thread for MC frontalot
https://www.rollitup.org/music/441617-mc-frontalot-nerdcore.html


----------



## indecline (Jun 22, 2011)

sorry guys no new photos today. off to my first shift as a poker dealer in my casino. should be interesting.

and for those who are interested here the 3rd part of our war. smoke a few bowls before this and it becomes so intense, its like your there. I swear to god i was so close to crying when the little girl is hit by a grenade. makes it hit home.
again not sure how it works with british videos being watched in the US, I know that british youtube clips cant be seen in germany for some reason.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01221bq/Our_War_Our_War_Caught_in_the_Crossfire/


----------



## duchieman (Jun 22, 2011)

Good morning all! Looking in my scope today, checking trichs, and that was it, I've had it, these feckin gnats gotta go! I went checking things out and found a common gardeners video that suggested sand on top of the pots, along with other steps, because they enjoy moist, organic material and the sand keeps them from getting to it. Then I found a Cannabis gardeners video where he actually does it and it seemed to work real well. Anyway, here's the video. I'm thinking of going ahead with this but if anyone knows of any drawbacks I'd love to hear them.

[video=youtube;q4cKJd1lUZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4cKJd1lUZQ[/video]

Cheers


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have used sand, as well as DST to combat the gnats...


----------



## duchieman (Jun 22, 2011)

Right! Very good then. Sand it is. Thanks bill!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2011)

can you water through the sand? I dont doubt you can, it will just filter through slowly
Why coffee, do gnats die in it from the acidity?


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2011)

for the bugs with soft exoskleton,i like to use a water/alcohol mix.
i let all plants/soil go dry,i use a sprayer/mister,to get the top 2" of soil moist,i then spray the plants
and grow room.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2011)

found some pics of my first grow..........





when she was growing.....





i think she went 100 plus days..and still needed more time.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2011)

genuity said:


> found some pics of my first grow..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn bro, that plant is all one big fat cola!! Make the most out of your plant man...



DST said:


> Classic DOG left to grow au natural!!!! You could play baseball with those nugs when they are finished I bet.



is that chemdog or a different dog? Maybe chemdog is a cross of dog and??





Ok so I have a problem...
as I have said b4 I have 8 trees in my shed that are done.
They all started to reveg (from light leaking in?)and had to get pulled.
I have a 4x4 tent only to dry. I planned on drying a few ata time while the others soaked more sun. Well that aint gonna happen.
So the 4 that didnt make the 1st cut are sitting in the tent in the dark to avoid progressive revegging.
The question is how long can they sit in the dark waiting to get chopped? Today is day 4


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so I have a problem...
> as I have said b4 I have 8 trees in my shed that are done.
> They all started to reveg (from light leaking in?)and had to get pulled.
> I have a 4x4 tent only to dry. I planned on drying a few ata time while the others soaked more sun. Well that aint gonna happen.
> ...


i once left an og#18 x skunk that was done,sitting off to the side of my grow room,for a week-n-a-half..lol
bone dry,the buds still had some moistness to them,but it was ready to smoke at chop time,but the trich was like sand
real fragile.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2011)

genuity said:


> i once left an og#18 x skunk that was done,sitting off to the side of my grow room,for a week-n-a-half..lol
> bone dry,the buds still had some moistness to them,but it was ready to smoke at chop time,but the trich was like sand
> real fragile.


 104* and up at times in my shed. I have been watering them regular still though


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I keep mine about 14" away maybe but I'll have to double check that tomorrow when the lights come on. I have also ran them closer but feel like I loose that even footprint and have a "bright spot" directly under the light... So if mine are farther away then 14 inches its just because I like the spread at that spot. Iv done plenty of reading on it and in the end just threw it out the window and went with what looked nice and even without being so far away that im loosing lumens. Just my 2 cents, youl notice allot of us do things differently but were never trying to jam our practices down other peoples throats, just sharing info and showin off  nothing is written in stone and every situation is unique  I love das 600.


My hps supposedly throw out 95k lumens. I try to keep them about a foot above my plants which if I remember correctly there is hardly any lumen loss. At two feet away I think the top of the canopy is getting something like 50k lumens. I have a chart in jorge cervantes medical bible for different wattages and distances. I also keep mine not so close to improve the spread of the light. Too close and I think the effectiveness of the footprint is reduced. Just my opinion.



DST said:


> I do look at trichs, but I tend to go with the overall look of the plant more, bud shape can give away a lot, receding hairs are classic (yup, happens to plants as well as people) the plant is giving up at this stage imo.


I used to religiously check the trichs, now, not so religiously. Like you dst, I go with the overall look of the plant. If I'm not familiar with the strain I will check the trichs occasionally.



indecline said:


> Just wondering where you guys check the trichs? I snip a small frosty tip of leaf from the top bud. and one from one of the lower buds.
> do you guys check the actual bud or leaf like me?


Check them in several places for an accurate reading.



indecline said:


> most of my grows are done in similar conditions, even up to 88 throughout and some strains dont really mind in my opinion. humidity is the killer. had quite a few rotten buds come harvest time because its been killer humid in there. but if its under 50 i dont care.


Indecline, I must most humbly disagree. To me, heat is the killer of our hobby. Heat will do all kinds of nasty things to your babies. It might not outright kill them but it most assuredly stunt the performance of the plant. Combine heat and humidity and that is a real problem if not an outright killer, unless of course you're growing an almost pure sativa. Nothing worse than to have your labor of love killed off with bud mold.

Sour Cream, mmmmmm.

I have a Barney's Farm Morning Glory going. She just ended week eight of flowering. This is a strain I've never grown, checked the trichs this morning, all clear. An amazing producer. I supercropped the main stem and then tied it down and added a few lst lines. This plant is about a foot or so tall, about two feet wide and has some amazing buds on her. Real dense and heavy. When it's time to chop her, I'm going to try to keep it whole to see what it looks like without leaves and bud only.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2011)

got to get rid of one of my gal,to make room for her sisters..


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 22, 2011)

well chopped down one she looked ready to me thrichs were cloudy awating four more and this was the smaller one hope for a good dry wieght


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Power Skunk and Sour Og day 39

PS






SOG


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was going to comment on those awesome DOG nuggz wish I could find the pix but they look just like my SFVOGK that I grew out which I will add was the strongest smoke I ever smoked since the real nycd from way back in the day. Same leaf pattern same almost pine coned shaped buds that u could throw thru a window. Three nugg eights. And way to easy to trim. Thanks for those pix. I know that Dog is the shit. Weird too cause my sfvogk also grew not so par stem shoots that just wanted to fall down due to the wieght of the nuggz. Awesome.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 22, 2011)

ok guys getting kinda worried about my air quality,,,,,,, ima at 78 degrees and 57 % humidity yesterday it was 40 now its 57 is this going to ruin my buds what shoul i do to get it down


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Found a visitor in my garden yesterday 







Bluets Enallagma, Coenagarian species
Identifying Features: Long and slender bodies, wings fold along the body at rest, blue with patterns of stripes on the abdomen, eyes widely separated.

Bluets are damselflies and differ from dragonflies in that their eyes are wide apart and they hold their wings along their body when at rest. Males are brightly colored, females typically are brown or other earth tones. The Tule Bluet shown at left is a common Bluet, also similar with striped abdomens are the Vivid Dancer, Boreal Bluet, Tiaga Bluet and Northern Bluet. Each kind favors certain kinds of habitats although it is possible to find more than one species in the same place.

Bluets are often found low to the ground around grassy areas, or around vegetation in the vicinity of water. Some move considerable distance away from the pond they hatched from. *They are predatory and eat small flying insects, especially gnats and mosquitoes*. Most Bluets have a short adult life span lasting only a couple of weeks.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2011)

thats nice shades of blue on the thing,everything looks "weed"related to me know-a-daysthat make a nice glass pipe......


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 22, 2011)

DST said:


> The Engineers Dream baby......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good DST , which out of those phenos would you keep ? Got some Dogs #2 the other day this is a different pheno from the one i popped , a friend of mine got one of the seeds to work with. Smokes nice it smells slighty like the fisrt one but not as strong a mate thought it smelled like cat piss another said lemons ... I got a 3 seeds out about a 1/2 oz got a bit left so hoping to find some more to store away . Its worth having but the other ones like a 5* this is more 3* . 
I've got some of the Dogs#1 in some soil right now looking like Genuitys but smaller bud sizes and more buds, it looks wierd , cant take snaps of them for various reasons.. 
Heres some shots of the Dog#2 about to be blazed and my meager seed collection .. Always looking to add to the collection..
Relocating my hydro today due to a few problems ,so should have a few new flower pics soon..

Whodat i like that cig thing you got there aint seen nothing like that, ive done that many times by hand though when theres been no rizzla about that thing would of saved me a whole lot of time. 
Some nice plants up in here to many to mention and page moves so fast ... keep it coming   DGD..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

genuity said:


> thats nice shades of blue on the thing,everything looks "weed"related to me know-a-daysthat make a nice glass pipe......


relativity based on the fact that its a predatory insect  just in case the mods were wondering...


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Dr, those nugs look very OG kush like to me. The DOG I have has a real diesel smell to it, a nice combo of both the parents. Interesting to hear about the pheno's coming out.

As far as those Engineers, these are for smoking only. I like the darker pheno the best, it get's the hues of purple through it big time if left to calyx out. The other lime coloured ones are more casey jones in the smell department whereas I think more of a fruity flavour comes through in the one on the left. The last one to be honest I have not seen and looks like it will take way too long to finish for my liking even though the purple one has more sativa based leaves. So with that in mind, the nice fruit flavour (which Mr west said the Deep Purple has a grape flvavour) the beautiful dakr colouring, and the nice mix of sativa with not so long a finishing time. Produces reasonalby well as well. This is run 12/12 from seed and the 3 girls are in a 9litre tray. So only 3 litres per plant but lots of space for the roots to move around in So yeh, first plant on the right I would probably keep. (I mean first plant on LEFT!!!)






dr green dre said:


> Looking good DST , which out of those phenos would you keep ? Got some Dogs #2 the other day this is a different pheno from the one i popped , a friend of mine got one of the seeds to work with. Smokes nice it smells slighty like the fisrt one but not as strong a mate thought it smelled like cat piss another said lemons ... I got a 3 seeds out about a 1/2 oz got a bit left so hoping to find some more to store away . Its worth having but the other ones like a 5* this is more 3* .
> I've got some of the Dogs#1 in some soil right now looking like Genuitys but smaller bud sizes and more buds, it looks wierd , cant take snaps of them for various reasons..
> Heres some shots of the Dog#2 about to be blazed and my meager seed collection .. Always looking to add to the collection..
> Relocating my hydro today due to a few problems ,so should have a few new flower pics soon..
> ...





billcollector99 said:


> relativity based on the fact that its a predatory insect  just in case the mods were wondering...


Hey BC, did you keep it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

its flying around in my garden, i let it go after i took the pic


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2011)

seems like my girls are getting a lil airy while they dry. I hope it is just the bottom branches affected!!


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys !

Grows going great. Just veggeing along.  Dragon fly pic looks cool along with the new bud pics !  


Talk to ya all later.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is my Blue Dream, gonna chop her and GDP, Bubba, and Hindu Skunk as soon as drying tent is free.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking good everyone 

I've decided that the old reveg is fantastic 





Cheese, jsut had 4 or 5 days of veggin one her fresh shoots popped out then put her straight back in the flowering room, might nto fill the screen but a hell of a lot better than most straight from clone plants i've done, many many branches  That's 12 days growth without nutes.





Got some small plants to do right now but there'l be a third scrog sat to the left as well, so lots hopefully  cola bottom right of the plant is the first to be attacked with pollen, although what good i did who knows, kinda shmeared it with a piece of tinfoil which had some stuck to it 

Got some Cheese Quake x Qrazy Train, Cheery Cheese x Livers and Cheese Quake x AK48 beans in the post today from a certain fairy  although there's an F on the livers bag which i'm wondering about  maybe some veteran grower might know what that means


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gotta love that SCROG man very nice tip top ur killin it!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks man  Not quite killing it though, it works when i do what i have to do, but i'm always changing everything so am never quite on top of things. I just about had a new rotation going and well, i made one of the second more extremely daft errors since i started, not sure what i was thinking, but popped two different reg seeds, and just figured one of the strains would be female and didn't bother with any backup clones or anything  got a 4" Dreamtime plant and a 4" Void plant tucked just around the corner to the left, again though, both reg seeds  got a cheese cloen i can throw into 12/12 but gah, need a fat ass veg room so i can just grow and ditch the undesirables. Canny wait for the new house.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 22, 2011)

how high does humidity have to be before problems start up,,, me tent is saying 67 % humidity now tomorrow is 9 week mark if the humidity stays this way am i going to be ok or should i get a de humidifier asap for the last few days of there life


----------



## duchieman (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey TTT, I know what you mean about loving the reveg. I've got a few reveg clones going but I also have my revegged Cheesberry Haze plant and the growth on it is great. It's probably the best plant I have going right now and I'm trying to decide whether to keep it as a mom or just throw her in and veg. I think the only thing keeping me from doing it is I don't think I'm gonna have the room. This brings me to a question I've been asking myself for a while and maybe you guys can help. The reveg plant comes off the old stem in two main branches. I'm thinking that if I were to cut and clone them they would be two very established plants when done. Question is; is there such a thing as too big a piece to clone? Each one of these branches probably has 5 or 6 tight and well established nodes and I'd like to root them and get them flowering right away that way. 

On another note, this article is about indoor busts in Florida. 818 indoor grows busted with over 1000 plants seized and burned in undercover operations. That's not even an average of 2 plants per bust. I'm betting the cost of law enforcement is far more than the value of the bust. Thing that kills me is they actually released these numbers. Somebody in the Florida community has to have enough math education to see that! Then...you read the last paragraph and you can speculate as to why so many busts with so little busted.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

Off the top of my head as a man of no learnings, I'd say a plant's never too big to clone but bigger the clone bigger the water requirement, keep a stern eye on that rockwool etc. Maybe misters or DWC etc for a regulated saturation.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

re your Q Duchie, I would imagine that you could, but I have never done it so would not say 100%. Please keep us posted of what you decide to do.


----------



## incognito5320 (Jun 22, 2011)

Update: So, at last watering I fertilized with Roots Organics, Buddha Grow @ approx 1/4 strength. All 4 plants LOVED it, and my biggest plant grew 1 full inch in 12 hrs. Today, before I watered (straight no nutes), I topped my 2 smallest plants above the 2nd node. My original plan was to do all 4 plants the same, but I just couldn't cut the other 2. Since this is my 1st grow from seed, and my largest plant is growing so amazingly well, I didn't have the heart. So, I left 2 and topped 2. Also, if I screwed something up, I would still have 2 healthy plants to continue with. I have read that you should do all your plants the same so that the grow space is uniform, but I'll just have to make it work. The 2 tops I took as clones, so we'll see how that works out. I plan on adding nutes with next watering if everything continues to look okay. Lastly, cleaned up around the grow room. All ship shape. Cheers!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

I like to lean more towords the condition of the stem, I think a soft "green" stem will root faster/better than a woody "brown" one. But I usually cut smaller clones on the 4"-6" inch range.

Man its another busy day peeps  Id like one of those people that thinks growing isn't work to follow me around for a week haha they might change their mind... I was also wondering how many step I take a day lol you know with one of the counter things,,, its gotta be way up their Im constantly on my feet and moving. 
Anyway looking nice 6 hundo I'll check back in later.




lthopkins said:


> how high does humidity have to be before problems start up,,, me tent is saying 67 % humidity now tomorrow is 9 week mark if the humidity stays this way am i going to be ok or should i get a de humidifier asap for the last few days of there life


Id say anything over 55 you might be worried about especially that late in. My room is 35-45 and I found a small amount of rot on a giant cola but that was kinda an exception,,, that thing had its own micro climate and wether patterns lol



Anyway looking nice 6 hundo I'll check back in later.


----------



## indecline (Jun 22, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ok guys getting kinda worried about my air quality,,,,,,, ima at 78 degrees and 57 % humidity yesterday it was 40 now its 57 is this going to ruin my buds what shoul i do to get it down


like we said earlier (if it was you) keep the fan running all night or even at intivals. if its in a room with no window or a boarded up window then open the tent a few inches at the top. 
thats how i combat mine too, they are open in the top right and my fan is in the far back corner blowing the heat from under the light right out of the tent. take some work to get the right angles but yeah does the job.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 22, 2011)

indecline said:


> like we said earlier (if it was you) keep the fan running all night or even at intivals. if its in a room with no window or a boarded up window then open the tent a few inches at the top.
> thats how i combat mine too, they are open in the top right and my fan is in the far back corner blowing the heat from under the light right out of the tent. take some work to get the right angles but yeah does the job.


 at night when light on i do not have this issue,,,,,,,,, i have a 6 inch pumping air out the window from the tent ,,, and a 4 inch fan putting air into the tent from the basment,,,,,,, i dnt want to open the tent cause of a light leek


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 22, 2011)

could it be cause my swamp cooler blowing in moist air thats how we cool our house and it does get humid ,,,,,just thought of that


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> This is my Blue Dream, gonna chop her and GDP, Bubba, and Hindu Skunk as soon as drying tent is free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to bump this  nice bass




LOL I think I gave dre some rep for that ED post DST.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for your input. Basically it comes down to the same old question for me. What do I need with a mother? I will never be able to keep up with the clones that it puts out and still enjoy variety so, I've decided to go ahead and split it into two plants and flower them. I can do this and still leave a couple of smaller branches to continue the mother, maybe. Anyway, grabbed a couple of shots to give you an idea what I'm up to. First I have to figure out a bigger dome to clone them in. One thing's for sure, I have the heat and humidity on my side right now for cloning.

First pic is 13 days ago.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey 600. In my previous post about indoor busts in Florida I placed a link to the article from High Times. Since then another 600 member has sent me a message that he opened the link and he's having some issues now and suggested I remove the link, which I did immediately. Anyway, I tried the link out myself a few times and seems to work for me but I want to make sure nobody else got hit with anything so if you tried the link can you let us know what happened. I follow High Times on twitter which directed me to the High times page and, it's that page I grabbed the link from, not the tiny url that twitter posts.. 

Duchie


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Whats up 600 just dropping by to put my next grow up for you all that want to check it out full details are already there as is the new babies! i will still come home to the 600 to share the progress of the grow with you all so either way is cool..

Stinkbudd1's 600watts~soil~earth juice~brew tea grows!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600. In my previous post about indoor busts in Florida I placed a link to the article from High Times. Since then another 600 member has sent me a message that he opened the link and he's having some issues now and suggested I remove the link, which I did immediately. Anyway, I tried the link out myself a few times and seems to work for me but I want to make sure nobody else got hit with anything so if you tried the link can you let us know what happened. I follow High Times on twitter which directed me to the High times page and, it's that page I grabbed the link from, not the tiny url that twitter posts..
> 
> Duchie


 I didn't get arount to it yet but I was going to 


stinkbudd1 said:


> Whats up 600 just dropping by to put my next grow up for you all that want to check it out full details are already there as is the new babies! i will still come home to the 600 to share the progress of the grow with you all so either way is cool..
> 
> Stinkbudd1's 600watts~soil~earth juice~brew tea grows!!


Page not found stink!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry technical difficulies..lol be right back!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/441351-stinkbudd1s-600watts-soil-earth-juice.html


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Had to bump this  nice bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good to see ya again Dez! Sounds like things are doing good for ya. New job still going well? Anyway, looking forward to chattin with ya again man.
> 
> Whodat, Yeah, I kinda starved her in the end. Not sadistically, I still give her something, but she was pretty dry today yup. How did you tell, was it the droopy leaves?


Thanks bru. Job is good and neighborhood has been quiet so all is good over here at the moment.





whodatnation said:


> Feels like home eh DL
> 
> 
> Heres some BnS folks~
> ...


I'll be back more often. not sure if it will be as often as before but I'd like to so I'll try.



DST said:


> Yo Dez, good to see you my man, like Duchie said, hope the job is still going well.
> 
> DL, lovely sleeping beauties, and glad you like your new place of hang out, we think it's kinda cool too
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome, it's good to be back!!!



las fingerez said:


> glad 2 see u back bro  a few of the 6'ers and myself have been helping 4tatude along while u been gone and he's smashing it bro, come take a look when u got a min


Thanks for helping him along. I'll have to check out his thread to get updated soon.



whodatnation said:


> Fuzzy walls doob, fuzzy walls


Agreed, hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks bru. Job is good and neighborhood has been quiet so all is good over here at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way its good to have ya back around chief!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

BnS







?purp special!


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2011)

OMFG !! Man that stuff looks great ! your camera and photagrophy skills are f#$%^%$ awesome ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

TWS said:


> OMFG !! Man that stuff looks great ! your camera and photagrophy skills are f#$%^%$ awesome ! Thanks for sharing.


Haha thanks tws but Im shooting with a Canon PowerShot A530, it costs about 100 bucks I think and it does most the work  I will agree its a nice little camera but I cant get the "super macro" shots! damn you doob!

Thanks again TWS.


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2011)

Must be all skill then . haha Im repped out catcha on the rebound. 


tws


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright 6ers I need some input from you fellows  
I received 3 seeds from a one of yous  and I mixed them up  so now Im trying to figure out what's going on lol
All three seeds turned out to be female 
The list~
Crical +
Blue widow 
and a DOG 

Here they are~


Thanks in advance, I know we can figure this thing out


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Pic 4 looks like it has a DOG structure, tall, plenty space between nodes, not overly leafy. They all look rather dark in colouring so it's hard to tell 100%, but by frame I would go with pic 4. Will be easier to tell when she is flowering though.


Morning peoples of the 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

I got two dogs jus gone into 12, one is propper dark and the others a bit stretchy like the pic 4


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 23, 2011)

Reckon I can get 12 ounces off these? Its like 2.2 ounces per plant?


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

I was always ok at maths, and 12 divided by 2.2 is 5.45, not sure how you are growing 5.45 plants, lol. Seriously though, I think based on the size of them I would aim at around 80% of that figure and anything above you will be happy with. SMART goal setting is something I have trained people in. No point sayinh you will get a pound and being dissapointed. Good luck with it bru.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 23, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> could it be cause my swamp cooler blowing in moist air thats how we cool our house and it does get humid ,,,,,just thought of that


Lthopkins, a swamp cooler is meant to be used in LOW humidity conditions, once they are run in anything more than fifty percent humidity they are basically doing nothing. A swamp cooler needs dry air to work properly. If you live in arizona, no problem but if you live in florida like I do, a swamp cooler is basically worthless during the summer. I have a de-humidifier I run at forty five percent humidity and three fans blowing on my plants. I have one twelve inch fan, one sixteen inch fan and one eighteen inch fan, all oscillate. At night I turn off the two blowing directly on the plants and take my eighteen inch fan, tilt it back and turn it up a notch for more air movement in the room at night. My air conditioner and dehumidifier run all the time. When my lights come back on I turn on the other two fans to dissipate the heat from the lights, tilt my big fan back down and let it blow across both lights. The air movement never stops in my grow room. It's not just the humidity levels it's also the air movement. Good air movement will help to reduce the chances of bud mold. My room stays around fifty percent humidity with temps around seventy eight and plenty of air movement.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 23, 2011)

*Good morning 600. A little good news to make the day right. Baby steps!
*

*Members Of Congress Introduce First Federal Measure Since 1937 To Legalize The Adult Use Of Marijuana*

June 23rd, 2011 By: Paul Armentano, NORML Deputy Director 
Share this Article         





*House lawmakers introduced legislation in Congress today to end the federal criminalization of the personal use of marijuana.*
The bipartisan measure  entitled the *Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act of 2011 *and sponsored by Massachusetts Democrat Barney Frank and Texas Republican Ron Paul along with Reps. Cohen (D-TN), Conyers (D-MI), Polis (D-CO), and Lee (D-CA)  prohibits the federal government from prosecuting adults who use or possess marijuana by removing the plant and its primary psychoactive constituent, THC, from the five schedules of the United States Controlled Substances Act of 1970. Under present law, all varieties of the marijuana plant are defined as illicit Schedule I controlled substances, defined as possessing a high potential for abuse, and no currently accepted medical use in treatment.
The Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act seeks to federally deregulate the personal possession and use of marijuana by adults.* It marks the first time that members of Congress have introduced legislation to eliminate the federal criminalization of marijuana since the passage of the Marihuana Tax Act of 1937.*
Language in this Act mimics changes enacted by Congress to repeal the federal prohibition of alcohol. Passage of this measure would remove the existing conflict between federal law and the laws of those sixteen states that allow for the limited use of marijuana under a physicians supervision. It would also allow state governments that wish to fully legalize and regulate the responsible use, possession, production, and intrastate distribution of marijuana for all adults to be free to do so without federal interference. (To date, lawmakers in six states have introduced legislation to legalize and regulate the adult use of cannabis, and separate statewide initiative measures are planned for 2012 in several additional states.)
Speaking in support of the measure, NORML Executive Director Allen St. Pierre said, The federal criminalization of marijuana has failed to reduce the publics demand or access to cannabis, and it has imposed enormous fiscal and human costs upon the American people. *It is time to end this failed public policy and to provide state governments with the freedom to enact alternative strategies  such as medicalization, decriminalization, and/or legalization  without running afoul of the federal law or the whims of the Department of Justice. *
NORML, along with representatives from the Drug Policy Alliance (DPA), Students for Sensible Drug Policy (SSDP), and the Marijuana Policy Project (MPP), worked closely with members of Congress in drafting the measure.
_Additional information regarding this measure is available from NORMLs Take Action Center here._


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I think this side of the world is waiting for the US and Canada to do something before taking the plunge. This sounds like good news to me!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 23, 2011)

It's really about time. Everybody knows that all the bullshit propaganda they've compiled over the years is bullshit, that the money we'd make is too much to pass up, and that marijuana smokers are inherently nonviolent people.... it's fucking ludicrous that marijuana prohibition has made it this far.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;3doP5MSO3Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3doP5MSO3Vg[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Here here Bobo, you would have thought that sense would prevail...eventually, but it hasn't in a lot of areas in the world, I mean ffs, people are still starving and there is plenty food in the world to feed everyone!!! Oh yeh, The World, that big place where ALL HOMOSAPIENS live


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;nOo0McLOc7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOo0McLOc7c[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Busy bee in my bonnet sorting out all the younguns this afternoon, that cupboards a hot place to sit! Again, all me little ones are reg seeds so hopefully there's a female in there, idealy i'd like them all to be female  but hey

Lil Dreamtime #2 30L of water, not gonna need to do much with that one for a while 





Lil TGA Void transplanted from soil to DWC





Figured i'd change things up so kept the THS Darkstar in soil and re-potted, bet that decision will come back to haunt me!





Fingers crossed, Cheese x dreamtime #1, might have some heavy duty fruity pollen to throw on in a few days, maybe.





And finally just looked kinda funky


----------



## duchieman (Jun 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Unfortunately I think this side of the world is waiting for the US and Canada to do something before taking the plunge. This sounds like good news to me!!!!


 I think everybody's watching everyone else waiting to see what happens. Nobody wants to take the big leap and get in the ring with the Drug Co's Pushers and righteous zealots, also Pushers in their own way.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;3doP5MSO3Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3doP5MSO3Vg[/video]




[video=youtube;ctsGTjXxJOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ctsGTjXxJOw[/video]


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

ok here is a dumb question how do u delete pictures from the upload manager,,, when u select file then upload then click and drag the pics u wnt to post how do u delete the uploaded pics it wnt let me upload anymore pics


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Little cross on the right hand side of the manager


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2011)

jeez bro... how many pics you got? I have 2,800+ pics uploaded and RIU don't seem to mind. What does it say when it stops?


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> jeez bro... how many pics you got? I have 2,800+ pics uploaded and RIU don't seem to mind. What does it say when it stops?


 it just wnt let u upload anymore and i dnt have that many,,,i created a new folder and its letting me upload again


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Little cross on the right hand side of the manager


ya i no that,,,,,,, ime talking about somethin diffrent the pics that go from there to a folder how do u delete out of a folder ,,,


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ya i no that,,,,,,, ime talking about somethin diffrent the pics that go from there to a folder how do u delete out of a folder ,,,


i been trying,i do not think you can.........


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ya i no that,,,,,,, ime talking about somethin diffrent the pics that go from there to a folder how do u delete out of a folder ,,,


I recently tried to have one deleted like that by fdd and it was a no go. He couldn't get er done, but I dont think anyone can see those pics anyways, or can they?!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

genuity said:


> i been trying,i do not think you can.........


I do think is odd that it cant be done... Actually very odd. Why cant we delete our own pics? Shit fdd probaly just couldnt figure out what I was talking about.... Same thing your talking about.


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I do think is odd that it cant be done... Actually very odd. Why cant we delete our own pics? Shit fdd probaly just couldnt figure out what I was talking about.... Same thing your talking about.


well when you upload to your pic album,you can delete all your pics at anytime,i did that,now i cant use my pic album no more.
i think thats my problem.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

on another note the trichs are looking cloudy but its really bugging me that the hairs are not turned from white ,,, probly me just bieng a new grower and stressin out about the humidity and not wanting to ruin my weeks of work growing them worried about mold and if i pull them now are they truly done,,,, should i wait ahhhhhhhhh i dnt no what to do 
i just started checking them a few days ago guess i should of ben doing it the whole time that way i knew what a clear trich and cloudy trich truly look like and watch the transition


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ya i no that,,,,,,, ime talking about somethin diffrent the pics that go from there to a folder how do u delete out of a folder ,,,


Ah, i get you. My profile has check boxes alongside the pictures which you can tick like with private messages, only certain pictures though whicch is odd.


----------



## D'' (Jun 23, 2011)

alright fellas i really need some help chooseing what to buy. but i no it is gonna be a 600 watt hps ive narrowed it down quite a bit and i believe i am gonna do the htgsupply.com setup. where i can upgrade my setup. this is where i need most of the advice.lately ive been doing plenty of low budget indoor but now i got some money to invest and i want a 600watt hps, digital ballast, but where i live its 100+ degrees F. and i dont run AC to often, but there will b windows close to the tent for ventilation. the set up i am looing at on htgsupply is this link

http://htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-600-watt-HPS-Grow-Light.asp


it starts at 199.95 and can impove all the ay to like 400$ but im trying to keep it semi cheap concidering i still need a tent 


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Complete system includes:* [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]600 watt Digital Electronic High Output Remote Ballast [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MaxWing Reflector [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HTGSupply 600 watt HPS High Output Horticultural bulb [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Socket / Cord Set [/FONT]
 (199.95$)
i can upgrade to better bulb, and reflector.

i definetly would like a better bulb if it is worth the upgrade
and i want a reflector that is good for controlling heat.

also i am looking over the reflctors that have the glass over it.
i would think this helps control heat.
this seems good for my position



so please any advice im a first time 600'er

ive been doing outdoor n 150watt so im a 600 noob

any helpful facts advice or jus links on anyof the above

thank u all very much
i would like to be up in the club shortly wit some help haha


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

dnt know a whole lot but yes a sealed hood with glass will help with heat u can run a inline fan and pull the heat from the light thru ducting other peeps will fill u in on the rest for shure 600 watters rock


----------



## duchieman (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that uploaded photos used in posts can't be deleted because it would delete the photo from the post...or something like that.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2011)

D"- your going to need a coolable hood and a very nice fan blowing through it to control heat. also going to need another fan to bring in air from the window. its always good to have intake and exhaust. the temp that your room gets where the tent will be is more important than the outside temp. HTG does throw in there own upgrades sometimes which is cool. i would get a tent from amazon or ebay though and actually can probably find fans on there as well for a better price than HTG. im pretty sure i got the agromax bulb with mine which is very good IMO.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2011)

My girls tolerate high temps fine, but I give them LOTS of air in out fans on them.... the works. I do believe that they grow faster though with temps below 90*F though


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi D", thanks for stopping by to ask our advise. I would say LG laid it down pretty well. I just looked at the link and I totally agree on getting something to cool it. If you are growing in an interior room it may be cooler than the rest of the house and outside, but as soon as you start an inline fan to cool a 600 you are drawing air into that space from everywhere within your house, so temperatures are probably going to even out. There are ways to make cheap tents, there are also some decent priced tents on ebay as well. And I know my bru Jig in the US always Craiglists his stuff. But hey, depends on your overall budget. Please feel free to ask an advise. Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with DST, I also bought at least half my stuff from Craigslist.
I bought a 4x4 tray
tent
4 lights
and an inline fan all from there.
All you have to do is look at the listings several times a day till you find what you want at the price you can afford.
They even have clones on CL, although I would not shop there for them personally.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jun 23, 2011)

D'' said:


> alright fellas i really need some help chooseing what to buy. but i no it is gonna be a 600 watt hps ive narrowed it down quite a bit and i believe i am gonna do the htgsupply.com setup. where i can upgrade my setup. this is where i need most of the advice.lately ive been doing plenty of low budget indoor but now i got some money to invest and i want a 600watt hps, digital ballast, but where i live its 100+ degrees F. and i dont run AC to often, but there will b windows close to the tent for ventilation. the set up i am looing at on htgsupply is this link
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-600-watt-HPS-Grow-Light.asp
> 
> ...



if heat is you issue i would upgrade to a Cool Tube and a 450cfm Vortex (MADE IN CANADA)
600watters put out ALOT of heat, compared to a 150.
using the above fan we cool 2 600w reflectors, and exaust a 5x5' secret jardin.
if you consider downsizing to an ecoplus 350cfm know that it will run LOUDER then a Vortex 450. this comes from experience . another thing i would recommend is a Fan Speed Controller to adjust the fan if it snows or something 
600watters ROCK!!!!
PS if you cant find what you need at HTG i use Greners.com


----------



## D'' (Jun 23, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> D"- your going to need a coolable hood and a very nice fan blowing through it to control heat. also going to need another fan to bring in air from the window. its always good to have intake and exhaust. the temp that your room gets where the tent will be is more important than the outside temp. HTG does throw in there own upgrades sometimes which is cool. i would get a tent from amazon or ebay though and actually can probably find fans on there as well for a better price than HTG. im pretty sure i got the agromax bulb with mine which is very good IMO.


thanks alot that all really helped out i will staRT MY INVESTING SOON


----------



## D'' (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks alot everyone. i will definetly look for a cheaper source for the tent and fans. does the cool tube reflector not reflect down as good as one of the more square reflectors? if that makes sense.

i am goin to attemp to post my options if some are too lazy to look at the link haha 
does anyoine have preference or word on differences of the following reflectors 
or jus differential facts

.aa { color: #666666; } .aa:HOVER { color: #7ac427; } Select the Reflector:
Maxwing Reflector ($0.00) Euro Reflector ($35.00) CoolTube 6" Reflector ($35.00) Mini SunSoaker Reflector ($38.00) QuadRay Reflector ($38.00) Supernova Reflector ($38.00) EasyCool 6 Reflector ($48.00)





















thanks everyone


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

i also run a vortex fan with controller in a 4x4x8 tent to such air from bottom of tent and light with a 4 inch fan blowing air in
right now


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

o and the vortex is quiet my 4 inch is louder than the vortex 6 inch


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to get a controller, my 8" hydrofarm active air is noisy

I use passive air intake. My fan is so powerful in that small 4x4 tent that the sides are sucked in really bad with all the went open...lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 23, 2011)

25 day cheese in the middle, 14 day cheese to the left (you can't really see it) and Chronic at 7 weeks on the right. Still have high humidity problems but the new 14,000 btu portable air conditioner I"m getting tomorrow should help that out. Damn it's been a wet spring.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have to get a controller, my 8" hydrofarm active air is noisy
> 
> I use passive air intake. My fan is so powerful in that small 4x4 tent that the sides are sucked in really bad with all the went open...lol


 thats how my 6 inch is sucks the walls in bad when on full


----------



## ClamDigger (Jun 23, 2011)

D'' said:


> thanks alot everyone. i will definetly look for a cheaper source for the tent and fans. does the cool tube reflector not reflect down as good as one of the more square reflectors? if that makes sense.
> 
> i am goin to attemp to post my options if some are too lazy to look at the link haha
> does anyoine have preference or word on differences of the following reflectors
> ...


i would get the easycool 6 or the euro 6"...i dont really like the built in reflector on those cool tubes, i prefer a clear tube with a wing.
also to the people who have alot of negative pressure i recommend using any empty port for passive intake, just stick i few feet of ducting in it for light-proofing.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 23, 2011)

I have easycool 6" reflectors. they are very well designed and functional. I cool three (edit: lights, lol) with a Vortex 6" fan quite effectively.


----------



## D'' (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright so everyone been real helpful

thanks to littlegrower i jus saved about 50bucks i think
check out this grow tent below.

would this be pretty perfect for that 600watt i want. 
this tent seems as perfect as all the other expensve ones


http://www.amazon.com/Mylar-Reflective-Hydroponics-Hydro-Cabinet/dp/B003VW4W7G/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1308861787&sr=8-7


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 23, 2011)

D, if you're going with htg supply, look at the aero cool? hoods. I have easy cool 6's but they still throw out a lot of heat, the aero flows or whatever they are called work great to reduce your temps.

OK guys, here's my morning glory after eight weeks of flower, she still looks like she is going to need two more weeks. This baby is fourteen inches tall and eighteen inches wide. I'm hoping to pull two ounces dry from her...and yes DST, this is a realistic goal. This plant looks real leafy but it isn't, it's just that all the branches are so close together. A couple of these pics show the underside of the plant. This baby is nothing but bud and real solid bud to boot.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

where r u located d ,,, i might sell my tent building a vedge flower and mom/clone room in my sheds so might not be using it


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2011)

ClamDigger said:


> i would get the easycool 6 or the euro 6"...i dont really like the built in reflector on those cool tubes, i prefer a clear tube with a wing.
> also to the people who have alot of negative pressure i recommend using any empty port for passive intake, just stick i few feet of ducting in it for light-proofing.


 lol all my empty 8" ports are open already. I am gonna open the passive flaps on the bottom too. I am using the tent to dry right now so it doesnt matter much to me right now. Neg pressure means no smell leaks in the house.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2011)

D'' said:


> Alright so everyone been real helpful
> 
> thanks to littlegrower i jus saved about 50bucks i think
> check out this grow tent below.
> ...


 I have heard the white vinyl/plastic interior ones are bad for plants and can release gasses or something. I cannot verify this personally though.


* where r u located d ,,, i might sell my tent building a vedge flower and mom/clone room in my sheds so might not be using it​ 
*What tent do you have?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> D, if you're going with htg supply, look at the aero cool? hoods. I have easy cool 6's but they still throw out a lot of heat, the aero flows or whatever they are called work great to reduce your temps.
> 
> OK guys, here's my morning glory after eight weeks of flower, she still looks like she is going to need two more weeks. This baby is fourteen inches tall and eighteen inches wide. I'm hoping to pull two ounces dry from her...and yes DST, this is a realistic goal. This plant looks real leafy but it isn't, it's just that all the branches are so close together. A couple of these pics show the underside of the plant. This baby is nothing but bud and real solid bud to boot.


 Now that is a lot of bud per ^" !! That is the way to make good use of space!!

Gotta spread more love b4 repping ya bro sorry....

@Shnkrmn, I love the way you used the reflective insulation as a partition /reflector!!

I also noticed you use 2 hps and 1 mh light.
Do you move the trays around to switch which tray gets what light sometimes?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Busy in here eh 6? 

Just wnat to chime in and give my opinion on cooltubes.... I hate them. lol its the footprint I hate, I also hate the cracks I found on 2 of em errrrg.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> D, if you're going with htg supply, look at the aero cool? hoods. I have easy cool 6's but they still throw out a lot of heat, the aero flows or whatever they are called work great to reduce your temps.
> 
> OK guys, here's my morning glory after eight weeks of flower, she still looks like she is going to need two more weeks. This baby is fourteen inches tall and eighteen inches wide. I'm hoping to pull two ounces dry from her...and yes DST, this is a realistic goal. This plant looks real leafy but it isn't, it's just that all the branches are so close together. A couple of these pics show the underside of the plant. This baby is nothing but bud and real solid bud to boot.


Yes that def seems like a realistic goal HU! Looks like a solid ass plant.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jun 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Busy in here eh 6?
> 
> Just wnat to chime in and give my opinion on cooltubes.... I hate them. lol its the footprint I hate, I also hate the cracks I found on 2 of em errrrg.


i agree, most cooltubes have a horrible footprint....
like this one


however, i have used one of these sucessfully and the footprint was great.

IMO its the built-in-the-tube reflectors that make cool tubes suck,
but finding a good reflector is hard.
vertically cool tubes are a no brainer


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

It's thursday night, i've face mugging cheese, and i feel like sharing some UK home brew talent, love loop artists or whatever they might be called. His live stuff is far superior but alas it reverts to thi and then get's less godd still in the album

[youtube]0Mg2deSkgoE[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice, Iv never seen that hood before. And yes on the vertical lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's thursday night, i've face mugging cheese, and i feel like sharing some UK home brew talent, love loop artists or whatever they might be called. His live stuff is far superior but alas it reverts to thi and then get's less godd still in the album
> 
> [youtube]0Mg2deSkgoE[/youtube]


 Thats pretty cool.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

I prefere dubfx but think i've put thi up before maybe
[youtube]WhBoR_tgXCI[/youtube]
I listen to that a lot of the time i'm out and about smoking a bit joint


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow man this thread is popping everytime I check in I got three or four pages to read. 
Hope to get some pix up in here later. Think its real important peeps should know how much more lamp a six hundo put down as opposed to a four.
I'm gonna do a 4vs6 strictly for educational purposes. I rockked my fours for years.
I'm sold on this six hundo tho.
Till later all keep up the good work.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I prefere dubfx but think i've put thi up before maybe
> [youtube]WhBoR_tgXCI[/youtube]
> I listen to that a lot of the time i'm out and about smoking a bit joint


Dude this is great, I never knew this is how they made it lol more hands on than I thought. I did see rjd2 in new orleans once but he had a bank of turntables... Def cool.

Mr noisy lol

EDIT: yeah just finished it... that shit is so sick.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I prefere dubfx but think i've put thi up before maybe
> [youtube]WhBoR_tgXCI[/youtube]
> I listen to that a lot of the time i'm out and about smoking a bit joint


 I caught one of his vids one day some time ago and I was hooked. It was late, I was high with the headphones on and I must have watched at least a dozen. Great stuff!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 23, 2011)

Ahh good news Duchie from the Norml crew. Its about fucking time    

Just popping in to say hello to my old pals here on the 600. I read up on here when i get time and everyone is doing a A+ job . Well as for me im just chillin waiting for those autumn colors to arrive  Finally feeling safe and sound again and am getting ready to do another indoor grow. Much smaller than my previous grows though  Im thinking DNA lemonskunk and a cut from the fairies Romulan Joe mr old fart hehe. Ive got a whopper of a pheno from them beans. My female big momma has the biggest fan leaves i have ever seen. I wish i had some pics now to back up all that woofing haha. Seriously the fan leaves have blades on them 16" long. Just HUGE  Ill see if i can get a few pics next rip.  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2011)

TipTopToker... thanks for posting this video. Just blowing my mind how peeps can do that loop shit. Also answered a question I've had for a long time... I always wondered what I'd look like with dreads... lol. Dude looks a lot like me.



tip top toker said:


> It's thursday night, i've face mugging cheese, and i feel like sharing some UK home brew talent, love loop artists or whatever they might be called. His live stuff is far superior but alas it reverts to thi and then get's less godd still in the album
> 
> [youtube]0Mg2deSkgoE[/youtube]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2011)

D"- i use the easycool 6in but i cant compare it other hoods as its the only one ive used. its not perfectly air tight, but that may do to the shipping dropping it. ive got a 440cfm HO canfan exhausting from the area through the hood and out into the other area which causes a whistling noise from the high air exchange. heres a better deal i found real quick on a tent than the one you were looking at- http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Hydro-Cabinet/dp/B0035MTIDK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1308873789&sr=8-12

both have rediculous price for shipping


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 23, 2011)

Masonman my old buddy you won't be disappointed in DNA's lemon skunk. I've grown the first generation of a dna lemon skunk and it was I thought better than the original. I have no idea of how it got pollinated but all of her seeds turned out feminized and the first generation beans were great. The second generation, all of the lemon characteristics were gone have to see how the smoke itself turns out in a few weeks. So for anyone else who may have received second generation lemon skunks from the seed fairy....also, the second generation white widow's...all have the characteristic white widow funk, will report on the smoke in a couple of weeks with this one too.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 23, 2011)

basmann its a sunhut 4x4x8


----------



## calikush420 (Jun 23, 2011)

there offering me a 600w powerhouse hps with a hydrofarm 6"radiant air cooled hood for 120 any info on this setup


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Masonman my old buddy you won't be disappointed in DNA's lemon skunk. I've grown the first generation of a dna lemon skunk and it was I thought better than the original. I have no idea of how it got pollinated but all of her seeds turned out feminized and the first generation beans were great. The second generation, all of the lemon characteristics were gone have to see how the smoke itself turns out in a few weeks. So for anyone else who may have received second generation lemon skunks from the seed fairy....also, the second generation white widow's...all have the characteristic white widow funk, will report on the smoke in a couple of weeks with this one too.


Glad to hear that Headsup my nug. Ive grown out the GHS lemonskunk and really liked there version?? I guess you would know ole boy you've grown em too hehe. Would you say the DNA lemon skunk is better than the GHS? Good to see you around HU  1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Gotta have your daily dose of pr0n!
Edit: Howdy BMM! 

View attachment 1661871View attachment 1661872


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2011)

Whodat what strain is that?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Whodat what strain is that?


The first one is "" ?purp and the second one is BnS1 / bubble n squeak.

?purp is a mystery clone I got from someone... I havnt talked to them in over a year and I have no idea what it is. Maby have some dj short in it, not sure.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

Stopping by to peep some prOn! Nice work everyone


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Whodat what strain is that?


He'll be calling it "Finger Strain" by the time he's finished trimming that monster when it's done!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> He'll be calling it "Finger Strain" by the time he's finished trimming that monster when it's done!


lol on a scale of 1-10 how stoned are you doob ? Im pushing a 5 maybe


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> He'll be calling it "Finger Strain" by the time he's finished trimming that monster when it's done!


He's gonna have to ditch the French horn or coronet or whatever the fuk that thing is for a Tuba ahahahah. Nice.


----------



## matatan (Jun 23, 2011)

Treme is an excellent show.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol on a scale of 1-10 how stoned are you doob ? Im pushing a 5 maybe


I'm about a 2, but am about to tokify and bring it up to a 4 or 5 while I finish up my camera-mount project. 
Then eat something, before I kick it up a notch with a doobie.
I should be at a 8 or 9 by then, so will do my first recording with my Camtar... err.. Guitera... err... GuitCam is the best I can come up with... 
But that'll be *AFTER* I eat! 
I'm Starvin' Marvin right about now, and these next couple of bowls of MTF are *NOT* going to help quell the munchies.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> He's gonna have to ditch the French horn or coronet or whatever the fuk that thing is for a Tuba ahahahah. Nice.


 hahahaha I hate to tell you but that is a tuba  


matatan said:


> Treme is an excellent show.


 I dont have a tv 


DoobieBrother said:


> I'm about a 2, but am about to tokify and bring it up to a 4 or 5 while I finish up my camera-mount project.
> Then eat something, before I kick it up a notch with a doobie.
> I should be at a 8 or 9 by then, so will do my first recording with my Camtar... err.. Guitera... err... GuitCam is the best I can come up with...
> But that'll be *AFTER* I eat!
> I'm Starvin' Marvin right about now, and this next couple of bowls of MTF are *NOT* going to help quell the munchies.


haha well get er done doob! CAMTAR  I love it haha!


----------



## D'' (Jun 23, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> where r u located d ,,, i might sell my tent building a vedge flower and mom/clone room in my sheds so might not be using it


 cen cal, fresno


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Hell heres another 








EDIT: Sh!t! I shoulda saved that one for the page 600 pr0ntest!

EDITEDIT: hey we need to slow down posting so we all have more time haha

EDITEDITEDIT: I think Im creeping up to a 7 doob!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2011)

Me testing the ability of my digital camera (_Canon "Powershot TX-1"_) in Video Mode to record audio when it's at a high volume (_my up-coming Rush concert and MC Frontalot concert_).
After I got home I found a menu option in the camera that will allow me to adjust microhone levels, so will try recording again later, as I noticed some clipping going on when doing this test later on using "YYZ" as a test song. 
I imagine that the real concert will be a bit louder, so will need to adjust and test before the big night. 
But it was pretty frickin' loud in the car (_on the edge of uncomfortably loud_). 
The few times you here me yelling is with the camera's microphone right up to my mouth (_1" away, or 2.54cm_), so it really seemed close to concert loudness minus all the concussive force of the real concert sound system.
 
Not going to record the whole concert, but I would like to get a few songs and some pics, too. 

[video=youtube;RX9_7Y6I7gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX9_7Y6I7gg[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;08S4poMGvwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08S4poMGvwA&feature=related[/video]

something to laugh at guys


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

Doob, your sig sounds like some chuck norris shit, lol i just noticed that.


----------



## TWS (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;BQue8YjUVBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQue8YjUVBE[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah Doob! It sounds pretty damn good, huh? Can't wait to see how it comes out when it's game time 

I'm gonna go try and catch up to Whodat's 7... I'm at about a 2.5 right now  Cheesey rips, here comes Bobo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Doob, your sig sounds like some chuck norris shit, lol i just noticed that.


I once had the honour of being roundhouse-kicked on the left side of my face by the right-side of Chuck Norris' beard...
It was the greatest moment of my life...
...and to this day I haven't washed that side of my face...


*and The Boondocks is awesome shtuff!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Me testing the ability of my digital camera (_Canon "Powershot TX-1"_) in Video Mode to record audio when it's at a high volume (_my up-coming Rush concert and MC Frontalot concert_).
> After I got home I found a menu option in the camera that will allow me to adjust microhone levels, so will try recording again later, as I noticed some clipping going on when doing this test later on using "YYZ" as a test song.
> I imagine that the real concert will be a bit louder, so will need to adjust and test before the big night.
> But it was pretty frickin' loud in the car (_on the edge of uncomfortably loud_). The few times you here me yelling is with the camera's microphone right up to my mouth (_1" away, or 2.54cm_), so it really seemed close to concert loudness minus all the concussive force of the real concert sound system.
> ...





Bobotrank said:


> Yeah Doob! It sounds pretty damn good, huh? Can't wait to see how it comes out when it's game time
> 
> I'm gonna go try and catch up to Whodat's 7... I'm at about a 2.5 right now  Cheesey rips, here comes Bobo


Hey Doob that sounded pretty good 
And bobo I must be at a 8 now lol When I was watching doobs video I thought "we" were going about 60mph I looked down and it said 25 lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm right there with you, homie. Cheesey rips work rrrreal well when you hold them in extra long  especially off this bad boy:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

I know no one in their right mind played my previous video to the end (I do not blame you. Was just a boring test). 
But when it ended there was a vid someone made using a 3D animation program to animate a drummer doing "YYZ".
It's pretty cool. 

[video=youtube;3-2fKi9Zu5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-2fKi9Zu5o[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

jeezus... that is nuts db. how's his kit? huge!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

Your testing us doob!?! 

Nice bong bobo. Mine needs a major cleaning  I used all my iso for hash.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks  Mine needed one here, too. You can see the whip from the vaporizer is pretty well mucked... at that point Mr Wizard had been used solely for lots of kief, and the screen was constantly in need of a change. The only downside about this style vape, I guess... I still love it, tho 

I'm off to bed. g'nite 600


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

calikush420 said:


> there offering me a 600w powerhouse hps with a hydrofarm 6"radiant air cooled hood for 120 any info on this setup


Who is? I don't have any info on that but if it's $ that seems a reasonable price, if its a digital ballast.



Heads Up said:


> D, if you're going with htg supply, look at the aero cool? hoods. I have easy cool 6's but they still throw out a lot of heat, the aero flows or whatever they are called work great to reduce your temps.
> 
> OK guys, here's my morning glory after eight weeks of flower, she still looks like she is going to need two more weeks. This baby is fourteen inches tall and eighteen inches wide. I'm hoping to pull two ounces dry from her...and yes DST, this is a realistic goal. This plant looks real leafy but it isn't, it's just that all the branches are so close together. A couple of these pics show the underside of the plant. This baby is nothing but bud and real solid bud to boot.


Are you implying I am being ballshy again, lol.



whodatnation said:


> Gotta have your daily dose of pr0n!
> Edit: Howdy BMM!
> 
> View attachment 1661871View attachment 1661872


Nice



Bobotrank said:


> Thanks  Mine needed one here, too. You can see the whip from the vaporizer is pretty well mucked... at that point Mr Wizard had been used solely for lots of kief, and the screen was constantly in need of a change. The only downside about this style vape, I guess... I still love it, tho
> 
> I'm off to bed. g'nite 600


Night night Bobo. 

I tried to read the 600 but ended up going backwards through the posts so have probably missed a whole load of stuff, but hey, you can't win em all.

Hope everyone has a nice Friday. Will throw some pics up soonish.

Peace 600-ites.

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

glad you knew where you were going, I was lost after the first turn!!!


DoobieBrother said:


> Me testing the ability of my digital camera (_Canon "Powershot TX-1"_) in Video Mode to record audio when it's at a high volume (_my up-coming Rush concert and MC Frontalot concert_).
> After I got home I found a menu option in the camera that will allow me to adjust microhone levels, so will try recording again later, as I noticed some clipping going on when doing this test later on using "YYZ" as a test song.
> I imagine that the real concert will be a bit louder, so will need to adjust and test before the big night.
> But it was pretty frickin' loud in the car (_on the edge of uncomfortably loud_). The few times you here me yelling is with the camera's microphone right up to my mouth (_1" away, or 2.54cm_), so it really seemed close to concert loudness minus all the concussive force of the real concert sound system.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

DST said:


> glad you knew where you were going, I was lost after the first turn!!!


Shhh.... 
...don't tell anyone....
...I am the Stig...


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

ah, so that's what the real stig looks like, yer secrets safe with me bru!!!!



DoobieBrother said:


> Shhh....
> don't tell anyone....
> ...I am the Stig...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

How lucky are those dude's, eh?
Not that they don't earn the right to don the Helmet of Power and rip around in every car imaginable.
Would be one of my favorite jobs, I think.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Second to growing our lovely erb of course brother Doob. Here's some pics especially for the 600. Happy Friday you lot. You all rock my MJ world! Peace and love from DST

My wifes latest Cup Cake adventure - Strawberry filled cupcakes with chocolate topping!!!! They just make us smile everytime we look at them






Ok, and now the green. (in no particular order)

DPQ:






DOG:






DPQ:






LIVERS:






Another one of the Engineers Dreams:











DOG:






DPQ:






DOG:






LIVERS:






CASEY JONES:






DPQ:






FLOPPING LIKE A FATTY - LIVERS:











DOG:











Enjoy.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 24, 2011)

Masonman, all the lemon skunk and white widow beans from the seed fairy that others have are from a DNA lemon skunk and DNA white widow not greenhouse seeds. I thought it was a good all around smoke, I've never tried greenhouses' lemon skunk.

As soon as my current grow finishes I will be growing a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow from greenhouse.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

Aww, man, D!
You're KILLING me with that pic of the cup cakes! 
Oh, and nice buds, too. 
My stomache is starting to get rumbly...


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

Loving the dpq and engineers dream and the dog, livers and casey lol. Cup cakes look yummy, are they malteezers on top?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Loving the dpq and engineers dream and the dog, livers and casey lol. Cup cakes look yummy, are they malteezers on top?


Good call, Mr. West!
I was trying to figure out the chocolate balls on the tops.
Must... look... away!
Hunger... burning... hole in stomache...
...must find... sustenance!
Good night 600, where ever you are!!! 
Unless it's morning where you're at, then that would be a ridiculous thing to say. 
Peace!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha, bright and "early" in the morning here, that is to say nearing lunchtime  lazy sod that i am if it's still in the AM it's early  

Cupcakes are generally dry and dull, that much chocolate and a strawberry filling sounds just the ticket!  gonna save up some money at some point and go and buy some kitchen wares. All i currently own is a wok a frying pan and a saucepan for bacon beans and noodles  1 day in the kitchens yesterday and i suddenly realised how piss easy and quick cooking can be if you have the shit at hand.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, thems be Smallgeezers on top. There's only two left, mwahahahaha. Oh, and I reckon they would be ideal for spacing up since the recipe requires almost 200+ grams of butter for 12 cup cakes :schock:

EDIT: Glad my wifes cup cakes got the most attention, hehehe. Thanx guys! lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2011)

man D,thats a nice update right there,all of them plants look good,but that dog is takeing the cake........lol
real powerful nugs in that bag.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 24, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what are you guys pulling weight wise off your dogs?


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

I will tell you once I have dried this lot. They were 6 clones rooted and vegged for about a week then straight into 12/12....should have a rough weight tomorrow as they will have been drying for 5 days. This pheno, although like the OG, has nugs that are like golf balls, real dense and heavy, so off two plant that I took down run before I got 70grams if memory serves me correctly (bearing in mind I don't veg long) Anyway, will try and remember to weigh before tucking in.

Well, my memory doesn't serve me correctly, it was actually 90 grams as my friend had 70 and I took 20 (knowing that I had this lot coming down


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

just trying to keep up with your own DOG training skills G!!! it not only takes the cake, but the whole dam bakery imo, hehe.


genuity said:


> man D,thats a nice update right there,all of them plants look good,but that dog is takeing the cake........lol
> real powerful nugs in that bag.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2011)

lol,out of the two i got going,im starting to like this more lanky one,i mean,the other one has fat white hairs
nice trichs,looking like a good yield,but the nugs on this other one is so lime green,and sticky.
with a nice bud to leaf ratio,and the smell,i dont need to tell you the smells...lol

thats why i kept a clone of her,she is the one outside..she is in beast mode right now,should start flowering around july 22 in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey I heard there is a major KISS Fan in the CLUB!!!!!!!
i was lucky enough to score FREE tickets to there concert last night and i was really blown AWAY!!!!
These guys might be old but they are in amazing shape and most of all they can still
*JAM! *
*have a killer weekend!*
[youtube]IDTE8DpkKE4[/youtube]


My first photo of the evening.. i was just sooooo lucky to catch this fire blast.. i had NOOOO idea it was coming! 




Gene Simmons


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Eh, that was my fault, I made an error, but we do have a Kiss fan somewhere, Bekind I think! Cool pics Amber, concert looks like fun!

And G, imo, the lanky one is killer btw!!! probably has quite an OG lean to it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

Duchie, just thought I would let you know, your Jacky beans are nice and viable  I got 4 or 5 of them just about to pop out of the rapid rooters, should see some green later today


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 24, 2011)

bc 99 was all ur hairs orange when u pulled ur pre 98 ,,,,,ime just tripin on it i dnt no why just a youngster gettin his feet wet u know, once i get some notches on my belt will get it all down


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> bc 99 was all ur hairs orange when u pulled ur pre 98 ,,,,,ime just tripin on it i dnt no why just a youngster gettin his feet wet u know, once i get some notches on my belt will get it all down


I don't remember... I just remember the purple and the whiteness. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice colors BC! did u keep it, and how did the dried bud look? i had a homeboy bring me some black weed some weeks ago. just called it "purp" but it was too pretty by weed standards.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 24, 2011)

well she is preety wish mine looked like ha ha i will get it down just trippin on pullin them to erly and soso and wasting the whole grow just fro some premature smoke i am 9 weeks 1 day today they look cloudy/milky but ime just not positive ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

do you have a magnifying glass or a microscope may help you take a better look at the trich's. once you get some notches under ya belt you'll be able to tell by the looks of the whole plant.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Duchie, just thought I would let you know, your Jacky beans are nice and viable  I got 4 or 5 of them just about to pop out of the rapid rooters, should see some green later today


 Yeah, right on! I've got two going right now too. They're about 2 weeks old right not. I gotta run out for a few hours but I'll post some pics later along with some shots of you Sourberry. One is not doing so good so I put her back in veg and am gonna probably clone off her but, the other one is doing great. Weird looking pistils though. kinda maggoty looking.

Anyway, later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;59D-f8nPt0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59D-f8nPt0g&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Re:Legalize......


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you have a magnifying glass or a microscope may help you take a better look at the trich's. once you get some notches under ya belt you'll be able to tell by the looks of the whole plant.


 ya i have a 40x active eye from hydrofarm but still i am just trippin like i said need some notches on belt........


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ya i have a 40x active eye from hydrofarm but still i am just trippin like i said need some notches on belt........


I might get shit for saying this, but cut off a small nug quick dry it, and smoke it, and you can kind of get a feel for where the bud is at right now. Based on an early smoke report, you can decide when you want to chop.

Also, the purple will come out regardless, but it really shows when it is COLD at night, lol. That one above was done during an outdoor winter grow and finished in a tent.

Also I have another one that has been vegging for several months, and I just stuck her into flower yesterday, along with the Purple Cheese, an Acapulco Gold, and another Chemband.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 24, 2011)

ya i might do that what the hell


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

No shame in snipping a small bud to try early.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yeah, right on! I've got two going right now too. They're about 2 weeks old right not. I gotta run out for a few hours but I'll post some pics later along with some shots of you Sourberry. One is not doing so good so I put her back in veg and am gonna probably clone off her but, the other one is doing great. Weird looking pistils though. kinda maggoty looking.
> 
> Anyway, later


Maggotry?? wth sounds crazy hurry with the pics, lol


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Second to growing our lovely erb of course brother Doob. Here's some pics especially for the 600. Happy Friday you lot. You all rock my MJ world! Peace and love from DST
> 
> My wifes latest Cup Cake adventure - Strawberry filled cupcakes with chocolate topping!!!! They just make us smile everytime we look at them
> 
> ...


 uummm ..loving that ED bro looks hella dank, and dem cakes  Some nice shots there bro.



whodatnation said:


> Gotta have your daily dose of pr0n!
> Edit: Howdy BMM!
> 
> View attachment 1661871View attachment 1661872


Nice pics whodat..

copied from log ,more pics in log though..
*Update wk 1 flower*

After along week of being columbo... heres some pics of the grow, its still in the same place as i know it won't be bothered again...Plus theres a few extra additions ..you know just in case.. Its a shame that i spent a bit of time setting up an replacement only to have to pull it back down 
Anyway the tents was getting a bit wild had to do alot of training to them especially the dog , had to change a few around as there reaching everywhere i turned the two 113ltrs on the right sideways now so they get better coverage. Got some garden twine today so i'll be tying them up when i go back.
The soil plants are coming on slowly , it looks like they've brought there thrips along for the ride as i found some on couple hydro plants im going to use the hotbox nightly now till this f##kers go.
roots are looking huge on most of them and now there drinking like whoa , them two 90ltrs are on something else, have'nt added now bloom feed yet im clearing out the tubs of the weekend and them getting all fresh nutes i did give them a spray with a little bloom food though . 
These are going to be a hand full i can tell , i should never of let the dogs get that big!! Anybody getting there hands on this pheno of Dog i advise against anything more than a 3wk veg max and thats with topping a few as these have so long ass arms that get everywhere cant wait for them buds to start showing as i can picture the sight already..
And i've changed the light positions (cfl) 
heres some pics:

View attachment 1662710View attachment 1662713View attachment 1662714
*

*


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice plant's and some good looking roots to boot.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks man, i should of took some pics of the other roots aswell all the ones that are doubled up are entwined like they woven together , ones just got a one dread lock looking root out the side  Going take snaps next time . 
cool drop.. Dgd


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah Dre those beauties got BIG


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah Dre those beauties got BIG


Just a bit  funny when you see the first pics..


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Your tent is like a damn room, lol


 Its the Gr240 its nice but it has its bad points like tearing real easy compared to the DRs ive had in the past and bigger sized vents on this model. Rooms going to get real tight soon..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2011)

Power Skunk Trich Shot







annnd

Sour OG Trich shot







Sound off, which is "frostier"


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dr green dre again.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.

hot damn Bill thats something nice right there!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

i think the sour OG is tricher, the trichs are closer in proximity to each other.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Just watching some of Glastonbury live. I should have been there ffs, for free, and again i can blame it on damned women!  Although it's probably a good thing, i'd have smoked my next 4 weeks of bud over a few days  although could have pushed half of it and become a millionaire


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think the sour OG is tricher, the trichs are closer in proximity to each other.


I agree with TGSS. Nice buds bro.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey brothers and siters alike just got caught up on some reading and gazing here and i just want to say " I love Ya'll man" this is by far my must do for each day is stop by here..Great shots BC99 great room set up Dr green Dre and to all the others i missed great job i dont care where you go at RIU if you have not stopped here your journey has not been completed!!


----------



## indecline (Jun 24, 2011)

GUYS I NEED HELP QUICK.
IM an idiot. I was watering my plants in my tents and i fucked up big time. 
I have about 6 plants in there and they are about 4 foot tall and have about 20 ounces on them total.
I notice that two of my back plants were collapsing on themselves, folding into each other and made a hole in the back of the tent , the buds were too heavy and it was dragging them to the ground. I have NO sting no wire left. 
the shops are shut so i decided to move a plant out of the way to get to them and support the fallen buds.

then all hell broke loose. everthing collapsed. all the branches lost strengh im looking at a pile of collapsed monsters and im freaking out. branches were snapping and shit.. Im so fucking stressed i just wanted the ground to swallow me up.
Question!!!
Will they be ok all collapsed for tonight. 9 am ill run to the shop and buy shit loads of wire to support every branch one by one. 
Im worried ive stressed them too much and they will fuck up. if half of the buds are out of the light because they fell so low. i think im safe now with them snapping but they are a MESS!!!!!
do you think they will be ok for now?


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

They will survive but it might be worth chopping early.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like you did a good job  not trying to play down your situation though....
I think they should be fine but how much time is left? Your worried about them going herm? Honestly I cant say without seeing the situation but I would continue on with growing them.... And you could buy string from all kinds of places lol Or if your one of those people crazy about shoos you could use all your shoo strings lol they hold a good but of line actually.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2011)

somebody say shoestrang......lol


----------



## indecline (Jun 24, 2011)

cheers guys shoestrings wont cut it im afraid. i would need hundreds lol. 
man im calm now, i just freaked because i need these plants man. its my income for the next few months.
im going to blaze and try not to stick to anything i was only in my underwear and man it feels like ive just rolled in a pile of buds its not going to wash off so fuck it im getting high. ill deal with it in the morning if they are alive.
. well...


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

Like u said it might do ur popcorn buds some good lol. HST is always stressful


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2011)

Just a quick article before I head out of town for the night:

*http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110624/lf_afp/colombiacrimedrugbiotech*

Good luck indecline!

And have a good Friday to the rest of you.
Peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

QUICK! I need smoking music stat!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## lthopkins (Jun 24, 2011)

here are those clones i said u could have bassmann....... um and a not so good camera close up try,,,,,,,
maybe some one can try and blow up the pic and look at it


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


>


yet at the same time, doing it so, so right.


----------



## TWS (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey I heard there is a major KISS Fan in the CLUB!!!!!!!
> i was lucky enough to score FREE tickets to there concert last night and i was really blown AWAY!!!!
> These guys might be old but they are in amazing shape and most of all they can still
> *JAM! *
> ...


Hell yeah! Kiss Rocks ! That was my first concert I ever seen as a Kid and my first smell of the sweet leaf at the LA Forum. 12.00 ticket back then.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jun 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> snip...


 Oh I'm so glad I was high when I saw that. That is priceless!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> Oh I'm so glad I was high when I saw that. That is priceless!


haha I was laughing pretty good when I saw it 









Hey 6ers! Incase you haven't been to my journal yet Im here to post a reminder lol Iv had allot going on lately and maybe some of yous might enjoy it ~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2.html

I know im a bad person for this haha


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2011)

plants like to recline from time to time indecline ffss


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2011)

Got a good chuckle out of that one G with the ghetto fab shoestrings haha, got damn boy i thought everybody in the hole world knew that old trick hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2011)

I've used shoe strings in a pinch before too. Was pissed to open the door and see my plants lying on the floor but had nothing around so I cut my shoe laces off and used the beotches. I just drug my feet on the way out soz meh shoes dint fall off, LOL

Good on ya mate!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha the shoe laces got a good response  Iv also used floss


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2011)

1BMM, you'r dog looks like he'd fit right in with my peeps. Good looking pup!

Man I've missed the 600....

Ran my 954RR last night in the 1/8 mile and all stock I got a 6.88 @ 107mph out of it


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are the girls day 60 12/12 from seed 600 watts..


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2011)

some dog pics,getting close


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 24, 2011)

That is one sick plant bro and by sick i mean beautiful and the sugar oh the sugar makes me want to go down stair and make a big fat ass glass of Kooooooooooooooolaid!!!nice job
that dog is some nice shit everytime i see it on here they all look great!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn G that is rockin
How long is she running?


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks guys,she is a frosty one for sureshe smells of headband,a some what sweet smell.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> some dog pics,getting close
> View attachment 1663450
> View attachment 1663454
> 
> ...


Stupid sick awesome dank.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> some dog pics,getting close
> View attachment 1663450
> View attachment 1663454
> 
> ...


WOOOF!!

Godamn i need to get a dog :0


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2011)

Amazzing " Dogs" haha! Fricking great pics.

Week 2 under the 6.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thats some nice compact growth there T. Lookin good !


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

I told you all G was the DOG trainer to watch out for!!! Tasty looking stuff my man. Well all I can say is my DOG is getting a bit jealous, thanks to the fairy I have a new love, it's called Livers! Just super duper fruit-tastic. Really not reminding me of the cheese a great deal, smells lush as hell, you just get deep whiffs when you gently brush past her in the cab, lovely. I can't wait to cut this girl, she is just coming up to 10 weeks (I think she is done, just gave her some water this morning and will chop in the next couple of days...woohoo. If the Deep Blue smoke - which was caressed by Livers genetics - is anything to go by, then all that smells nice I am sure will come through in the final tokage. Here's to another raing fekking Saturday. Supposedly going to be sunny today, ahahahahahaha, really!?!?! lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats some nice compact growth there T. Lookin good !


 



Thanks a lot! 


we culled 2 males out of the 4 seedlings today. A Landrace and a deadhead.The other two there was no sign of sex yet. one of them that was a male had the biggest leaves and was a cool looking plant. These seedlings are my boys and his first grow. He was hopping so hard it would be a female. He looked like he lost his girlfriend LOL!


----------



## indecline (Jun 25, 2011)

Got it sorted now guys, lights were on for a total of 15 hours while i tied up every bud. might even be better now. i just freaked last night. 

Looking forward to a nice grow next run, smaller plants .. way smaller.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it all sorted out Indi. I had something similar happen to me on my last grow. Took a few out of the closet to give em a flush and branches started dropping everywhere under the weight of the buds. Thank goodness for bamboo stakes.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2011)

someone must know this for me..........

hello me,meet the real me..........its the lyrics to a song,help if you can,my brain is all mess up right now.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 25, 2011)

[youtube]B53JMOCBBiw[/youtube] 

One of me favorite metal bands. Nice looking Doggie to G


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks a bunch,i been racking my brain,tryin to remember what i use to work out to,with the guys in the pen.
they turnd me on to a whole new side of music.....i feel the snake bite enter my vein,dont wnna be here.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> thanks a bunch,i been racking my brain,tryin to remember what i use to work out to,with the guys in the pen.
> they turnd me on to a whole new side of music.....i feel the snake bite enter my vein,dont wnna be here.....


 [video=youtube;Pqmuuysq9G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqmuuysq9G0[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2011)

breathin,breathin...........


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone ever see pistils and/or balls growing out of the stem to a fan leaf?? About 1 cm from the stalk, up the fan leaf stem, there is a strange growth emerging, that looks like pistils, but it could be balls. I have never seen this type of growth coming from a fan...

Edit here is a pic


----------



## duchieman (Jun 25, 2011)

600! Good Saturday to you.Great stuff going on as usual and in the time it took to upload this pics, organize and do this post, there's probably another page, FFS!  Genuity, that picture of your Dog got me all excited....for the one I have coming up! She's in the shot below. Then there's some raving mention of Deep Blues and more excitement because I have 3 of those! Ya mon! :bongsmiles: So here's the lineup. Top 2 are my Jack Hammer I bred. Below is Dog (left) and White Widow. Row 3 are Cheeseberry Haze seed I pulled from one of my harvests. Last are 3 Deep Blues.



Jack Hammer regular seed.


DOG! Woof woof! 


White Widow Fem


Deep Blue




Hey BC, lol, I guess maggoty was not the best word to use but it was what came out at the time which, of course, I was high. I guess it's the way they spiral sporadically and how white and thick they are. Just not a type of pistil I've encountered yet. She is filling good though but while LSTing her she split at the stalk so I had to tire her up to join the split. In the group pic up top you can see the other Sourberry in the background. She is really stretchy and suffered through some heat so back in veg and I'll start clones off her and start again. 



Wanted to show this to finish off here. This is my Cheeseberry Haze reveg I was talking about the other day. The top was taken on the 9th and , the bottom was taken last night. I've decided against splitting and cloning and decided to just flower her, so yesterday in she went. 


Hope everyone has a great day. It's project day around the house today but I'll see ya's later.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 25, 2011)

Scorpions anyone?
[video=youtube;R49lfk9Y2b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R49lfk9Y2b0[/video]
[video=youtube;l2yh0t6RohI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2yh0t6RohI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 25, 2011)

Some good music choices. I like lots of different music and haven't thought about megadeth in a long time. I'll have to see if I can still find the stuff of theirs I have and blow the dust off that shiz. I listened to a lot of metal as a kid before geting into punk and then branching out to lots of other stuff. Iron Maiden, Dio, Anthrax, Metallica, Megadeth, Motley Crew and even some Def Leopard, LOL. Never really cared for scorpion or the million other bands that were like them though.


----------



## indecline (Jun 25, 2011)

What method of hydroponics do you think works best for 16 plants in a 4x4 tent? been toying with some designs but im stuck for choice. 
16 lolipoped plants and I need it low maintenence. its perpetual so i need to be able to move then from clone to veg to flower easily. 
3 tents
one for mothers and clones
and two for flower
hmmmmmmmmmm so many different ways to go about it i cant narrow it down.

Im thinking some sort of flooded tubes or maybe just fork out for the wilma systems but a smaller rez that i can take out and clean would be better than a huge wilma system.
its all greek to me so im not sure which systems suits this type of grow.
do you know of any guys on here who have done perpetual hydro grows which you think might be worth checking out? ive been googling but nothing really good showing up.
I really want to build a pvc hydro system but im worried the roots wont cope with 4 plants in each 4 foot tube. wouldnt they clog the tube up?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

indecline said:


> What method of hydroponics do you think works best for 16 plants in a 4x4 tent? been toying with some designs but im stuck for choice.
> 16 lolipoped plants and I need it low maintenence. its perpetual so i need to be able to move then from clone to veg to flower easily.
> 3 tents
> one for mothers and clones
> ...


A 4x4 flood and drain table sounds good. Doing perpetual with hydro seems kinda impossible if your using the same res for fresh plants and old plants because they have different nutrient concentration needs. 
Iv had great results with rdwc. From what Iv read, dwc has the best growth out of every hydro system and rdwc just makes it even better. JMO.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> here are those clones i said u could have bassmann....... um and a not so good camera close up try,,,,,,,
> maybe some one can try and blow up the pic and look at it





indecline said:


> What method of hydroponics do you think works best for 16 plants in a 4x4 tent? been toying with some designs but im stuck for choice.
> 16 lolipoped plants and I need it low maintenence. its perpetual so i need to be able to move then from clone to veg to flower easily.
> 3 tents
> one for mothers and clones
> ...


 My friend uses a commercially made 12 site flood and drain setup. It has a res a control bucket and 12 2 gallon double bucketc. The setup is expandable to way more. He keeps the controller and res outside and feeds all through the tent holes. He gets about 2.5-3 oz per plant. He vegs then to aboput 10 inch tall then flowers them. He is running Hindu skunk and blue dream. He has a 1000 watt air cooled hps.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A 4x4 flood and drain table sounds good. Doing perpetual with hydro seems kinda impossible if your using the same res for fresh plants and old plants because they have different nutrient concentration needs.
> Iv had great results with rdwc. From what Iv read, dwc has the best growth out of every hydro system and rdwc just makes it even better. JMO.


 What is "rwdc"? Reverse deep water culture?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What is "rwdc"? Reverse deep water culture?


haha hey bass  rdwc is recirculating deep water culture  it makes big nugs.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just found it. might wanna look into that for my winter fall grow season.


----------



## indecline (Jun 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> A 4x4 flood and drain table sounds good. Doing perpetual with hydro seems kinda impossible if your using the same res for fresh plants and old plants because they have different nutrient concentration needs.
> Iv had great results with rdwc. From what Iv read, dwc has the best growth out of every hydro system and rdwc just makes it even better. JMO.


But wouldnt DWC for 16 plants in a 4x4 area big a pretty big res? 
Ive been toying with making these? (about 1.20 into the clip)

[video=youtube;YYlS2uONJdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYlS2uONJdg&feature=related[/video]
say 2 per tent and i could harvest one side of each tent every 2 weeks and if i have strong mothers replace them every 2 weeks. that way i could run 4 seperate nutrient concentrations, I wouldnt need to move the plants around. just the res.
wouldnt be too hard to build, just not sure how the watering works, I would either drip feed and collect the run off for each tube, or I could cascade the water from top to bottom. pump it in thte top left and the it run down through each row.
Again all new to me but it works in my head im just not sure how it would work when i build it.

going to look into rdwc now never heard of it.


----------



## indecline (Jun 25, 2011)

fuck it its too much work.
ill probably just stick 16 pots of coco in and run 2 flowering tents with monthly harvests.
Im just done watering by hand. every few days im back and forth filling around 50 liters of water in 2 liter bottles to my plants, and then I cant even see the back pots never mind trying to water them. im done with that lol can you drip feed coco? Wasnt sure how that would work, anyone doing that?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

indecline said:


> fuck it its too much work.
> ill probably just stick 16 pots of coco in and run 2 flowering tents with monthly harvests.
> Im just done watering by hand. every few days im back and forth filling around 50 liters of water in 2 liter bottles to my plants, and then I cant even see the back pots never mind trying to water them. im done with that lol can you drip feed coco? Wasnt sure how that would work, anyone doing that?


I think peeps drip feed coco all the time.


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2011)

Anybody know these guys ? way underground ! listen to the lyrics before you hit the gong button. Pretty funny stuff.





[video=youtube;7KJU2O4lYtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KJU2O4lYtI&feature=related[/video]




[video=youtube;RQpZKWX--5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQpZKWX--5o[/video]



[video=youtube;uhXPaMfi9Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhXPaMfi9Cg&feature=related[/video]





[video=youtube;ucCyHXpGsII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucCyHXpGsII&feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

one love 600! hope everyone is having an awesome saturday!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

indecline- flood and drain has always been something that works real well but you would need different set ups for veg, early and late flower. kind of like shank i think does perpetual, you would need to have each set with its own set up. but if your running two tents then this might be possible for you. drip lines for coco is definetely something worth working on but then again your still going to need different resevoirs. why dont you find a larger watering container? or go with bigger pots that would need less watering? or grow bigger plants and less of them?

whodat- what do you know about coco hahaha!! im having a good saturday!! got some job applications in and then had a great surf session. maybe some beer pong to come as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

indecline said:


> fuck it its too much work.
> ill probably just stick 16 pots of coco in and run 2 flowering tents with monthly harvests.
> Im just done watering by hand. every few days im back and forth filling around 50 liters of water in 2 liter bottles to my plants, and then I cant even see the back pots never mind trying to water them. im done with that lol can you drip feed coco? Wasnt sure how that would work, anyone doing that?


Cruzer101 ran a drip feed with his smartpots last year, and it worked amazing, probably even better if he had coco in them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> indecline- flood and drain has always been something that works real well but you would need different set ups for veg, early and late flower. kind of like shank i think does perpetual, you would need to have each set with its own set up. but if your running two tents then this might be possible for you. drip lines for coco is definetely something worth working on but then again your still going to need different resevoirs. why dont you find a larger watering container? or go with bigger pots that would need less watering? or grow bigger plants and less of them?
> 
> whodat- what do you know about coco hahaha!! im having a good saturday!! got some job applications in and then had a great surf session. maybe some beer pong to come as well.


 Yo I'm trying to get back in the water here soon, my bro is gonna hook me up with a board too


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo I'm trying to get back in the water here soon, my bro is gonna hook me up with a board too


yeah today was epic!!! great day to be out in the water.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I think peeps drip feed coco all the time.


Hahaha... I thought you said "Deep Fried Coco"... guess I have food on the brain. I had some deep fried dill pickes today. They were quite good, like Fried zuchini, with a dill kick.

Speaking of the beach I hit up the Ocean Beach Fair today, had some good times with old friends. I miss the beach, but I don't miss ear and throat infections from surfing.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 25, 2011)

on average how fast will a trich change from clear to milky to amber??? should i check every day every other day twice a day etc ime going for amber


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> on average how fast will a trich change from clear to milky to amber??? should i check every day every other day twice a day etc ime going for amber


Some strains may go quicker than others. I just check the trichs when the bud is looking 1 maybe 2 weeks from harvest. It looks like trichs nearest to the bulb finish quicker to me. But when its close and you want somethin specific maybe you should check every day. Also good to check right as the lights come on, trichs grow at night and degrade during the day.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks will check every day


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

Whodat, I believe you do the extended dark before chop... How long do you do, and have you noticed an improvement from doing so.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 25, 2011)

I ran a perpetual hydro. Four flowering systems and one veg with two of the flowering systems being flooded tube and two being flood and drain. It's very possible and not that difficult as long as you plan it out before hand. Veg style doesn't have to have anything to do with your flower system either if you are running more plants with less veg time. I ran 16-20 per 600 and had a zero veg time with the flooded tube and a two week veg on the flood and drain but the flooded tube systems held 20 plants and the others were 16. Very similar harvests either way btw.

I still have a 3x3 tray and 35gal res just in case I decide to go back to hydro. I also still have a vertical cooltube light setup so I can hopefully get back to vert at some point but for now it's just the small tent with a single light.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> on average how fast will a trich change from clear to milky to amber??? should i check every day every other day twice a day etc ime going for amber


I guess to better answer your question,,, and from the top of my head and with my exp,, Id say trichs seem to go from clear to amber in the matter of a week and a half... 
Anybody ells have an opinion??? Id like to hear as well.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Whodat, I believe you do the extended dark before chop... How long do you do, and have you noticed an improvement from doing so.


I have done both with and without dark finishes and IMO have noticed a burst in trich production,, they seem to grow everyday. 
I also let the root zone get dry and the plant a little wilty right before chop, also said to increase trichs.
When I can do a dark period (cant do it with a scrog or my hydro so I just turn the light off above it for a few days, kinda get the trichs and bud to finish all together.) I think 72 hrs is plenty good.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright 600 just wanted to give you all an update on the one plant i took out of the flower room because of space concerns and you can see why! she is 33" wide and just over two feet tall but she was taking up all the room i now have her in her own spot but im running her under some cfl's for now..


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

Livers operation today!!! The Livers WILL be chopped!

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Alright 600 just wanted to give you all an update on the one plant i took out of the flower room because of space concerns and you can see why! she is 33" wide and just over two feet tall but she was taking up all the room i now have her in her own spot but im running her under some cfl's for now..


Black socks with black flip flops is definitely gangster. Sad the plant had to get out the room... but what you gonna do, bitch gets too big you gotta put her out to pasture, lol.

EDIT: Morning D. Should be a good sunday for you with the livers coming down. Wish I was there to help.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Livers operation today!!! The Livers WILL be chopped!
> 
> Peace, DST


Make sure to post some pics  
Wheres the gizzards?


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

Aaaaaaaahahahahahahaha, I nearly fukking dropped my joint in my tea with laughter, hehehe. No offence stinkbud, my wife was taking the piss out of me yesterday, we were clearing our cupboards out and I was walking around with my socks and open toe sandals, hehe, she hates that, lol.



jigfresh said:


> Black socks with black flip flops is definitely gangster. Sad the plant had to get out the room... but what you gonna do, bitch gets too big you gotta put her out to pasture, lol.
> 
> EDIT: Morning D. Should be a good sunday for you with the livers coming down. Wish I was there to help.


Ah yer helping just find lad, keeping my mood up and the smile on my fizog!!!



whodatnation said:


> Make sure to post some pics
> Wheres the gizzards?


They are in my wood pigeon!!! (if you follow my thread you'll know what I am talking about) Been trying to get a picture of this bloody magpie that is visiting me (well 3 of them) But they are not as brave as the Wood Pigeon, he sits outside the balcony door now, waiting for me to get up in the morning!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you guys seen these dogs you would know why i where socks and black socks at that, if i wore white they may show through,lol and i have young kids that are affraid of horror flicks..lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

wetting masell, hahaha. thanks for the laughs guys. Well this is what I have been doing this fine Sunday morgen.






Oh, and here's DST's attempt at Vanilla Cupcakes with lemon filling and Meringue topping...more pics, well you know where if you know where!!!






Peace and have a lemony Sunday...I know I will

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

I want a bakers dozen! looks delicious D.


----------



## indecline (Jun 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> indecline- flood and drain has always been something that works real well but you would need different set ups for veg, early and late flower. kind of like shank i think does perpetual, you would need to have each set with its own set up. but if your running two tents then this might be possible for you. drip lines for coco is definetely something worth working on but then again your still going to need different resevoirs. why dont you find a larger watering container? or go with bigger pots that would need less watering? or grow bigger plants and less of them?
> .


Well thats just it when i try to plan a grow with say 16-20 plants and in hydro i end up saing well why dont i just grow 9 and then it becomes well why dont i just have them in soil etc..
im only running 5 plants in 3.5gallon pots and they drink a good 5-6 liters each every 3rd day. 
yeah looking into drip feed coco, mind you i would rather not be seen hauling coco into my flat so maybe haydro is the way forward.



Dezracer said:


> I ran a perpetual hydro. Four flowering systems and one veg with two of the flowering systems being flooded tube and two being flood and drain. It's very possible and not that difficult as long as you plan it out before hand. Veg style doesn't have to have anything to do with your flower system either if you are running more plants with less veg time. I ran 16-20 per 600 and had a zero veg time with the flooded tube and a two week veg on the flood and drain but the flooded tube systems held 20 plants and the others were 16. Very similar harvests either way btw.
> 
> I still have a 3x3 tray and 35gal res just in case I decide to go back to hydro. I also still have a vertical cooltube light setup so I can hopefully get back to vert at some point but for now it's just the small tent with a single light.


Right well i would prefer flooded tube, im not going to ask too much because its the wrong thread for it. but yeah do you have any photos or journals from either of these grows? I cant seem to figure out how the flooded tube works in a tent. Ive been trying to find a system to yield me at least 16 ounces a month. im thinkng flooded tube with 16 decent clones might pull it off. no?





stinkbudd1 said:


> Alright 600 just wanted to give you all an update on the one plant i took out of the flower room because of space concerns and you can see why! she is 33" wide and just over two feet tall but she was taking up all the room i now have her in her own spot but im running her under some cfl's for now..


I have a plant growing in one of my tents which looks very similar, I sprouted 2 chronic seeds, one did what I expected and was a beast while th eother looks like yours. too much leaf too. irritates me because i know if i had used 2 clones rather than seed I would be on ananother 4 ounces. I cant wait to find my aryan clone lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 26, 2011)

yalll'r fuckin crazy


----------



## indecline (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, and here's DST's attempt at Vanilla Cupcakes with lemon filling and Meringue topping...more pics, well you know where if you know where!!!






Peace and have a lemony Sunday...I know I will

DST[/QUOTE]

man i havnt been shopping in a long time and my cupboards are bare. THAT LOOKS FANTASTIC i want it now, I have a habit of just staying in bed until i get crazy hungry at around 3. and that made my mouth water.
Because of you I got out of bed at 12 and made some food and now im cleaning my flat, mind you it means I can hit my bong earlier and spend the rest of the day doing nothing. Its a hard life.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 26, 2011)

Psycho Killer and Deep Psycho, how long of a flowering period for these strains? My psycho killer has the longest finest pistils I've seen on any plant I've grown, the pistils on the the deep psycho are a bit thicker and not as long. Entering into week three of flower and they look real good. My spider mites are back, looks like another bombing session is going to be in order after this harvest.


----------



## indecline (Jun 26, 2011)

just a couple of snipits.. iphone quality.

humidity must have been too high one night, I love waking up to this.




and sorry about the quality of the next one,just one of my biggest uk cheese buds in my wilma system, didnt think the exodus could get this big but after seeing my pineapple express grown in it yield 13 ounces when it should have been around 2 ounce im not surprised. week 7 i believe. thats a 2 liter bottle. I know the buds shrink like crazy when drying compared to soil or coco but still.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Mmmmm, gooey cupcakes  £2.20 for a cupcake tin at the supermarket, tempted 

Just fed the girly before heading off out


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

The only way to be droman, the only way to be.....


dababydroman said:


> yalll'r fuckin crazy





Heads Up said:


> Psycho Killer and Deep Psycho, how long of a flowering period for these strains? My psycho killer has the longest finest pistils I've seen on any plant I've grown, the pistils on the the deep psycho are a bit thicker and not as long. Entering into week three of flower and they look real good. My spider mites are back, looks like another bombing session is going to be in order after this harvest.


well Mr HeadsUp, the psyhco killer I think will be best left to around 9 weeks, although Mr West probably runs his to 12 because he is a couch potato! Interested to see which pheno you got, does it smell lemony, or foosty-ish? Deep Psychosis I think along similar lines, Mr West please chime in!?!?!?!?!


----------



## indecline (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys if i made a huge scrog, could I flower one side of the plant and leave the other side vegging if i grew it into two room?
I think i remember fdd doing something similar a long while ago but cant find it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 26, 2011)

I use three of these. They are no work at all. Hose them out, fill them up. Two of these and a good meter and you are in business. I've run up to 20 plants in a SOG in them, but I'm working with larger plants right now, so 6 to 9.







indecline said:


> fuck it its too much work.
> ill probably just stick 16 pots of coco in and run 2 flowering tents with monthly harvests.
> Im just done watering by hand. every few days im back and forth filling around 50 liters of water in 2 liter bottles to my plants, and then I cant even see the back pots never mind trying to water them. im done with that lol can you drip feed coco? Wasnt sure how that would work, anyone doing that?


----------



## indecline (Jun 26, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I use three of these. They are no work at all. Hose them out, fill them up. Two of these and a good meter and you are in business. I've run up to 20 plants in a SOG in them, but I'm working with larger plants right now, so 6 to 9.


flood and drain right? have you tried dwc to compare them?
ive seen photos of your plants they look good but what kind of yields are you getting from say 2 of them. and also how often do you change the water in those? cheers

Ive been looking at set ups like this for my tents? very similar to yours right? but on a larger scale of course.


its 3x3 but I would root my clones for 2 weeks in any number of ways then move them to these.
because its in a 4x4 space I would pull the outside row of plants outwards slightly and lilipop them all. that way i can figure out how much space they all get and maybe take my cuttings every 3-4 weeks. lolipop them all and still have room for the top 3rd


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 26, 2011)

DWC I never got the hang of. I found much more vigorous growth when the roots were allowed to air out between floods rather than be hanging in your solution all the time. Of course, my DWC trials included inadequate aeration, bad tap water, dumb nute choices, the lot lol.

I have an ebb n gro (barrel and bucket system) which I used once and abandoned; the hoses bugged me. It was hard to clean around them or easily tend your plants. Also the whole system was a pain to properly clean and had too many cheap moving parts. I collect rain water with the barrel now and sometimes use the buckets in my flood and drain (I also have a 3 x 6 table that I veg with). Other growers have had much success with that.

I try to get 8-10 oz every 5 weeks or so. I change the res every two weeks, using RO water and inorganic nutrients. I have 4 airstones in each res.

The turbo garden can be had in an aeroponic configuration that I would like to try someday. RDWC, from what little I've seen, is not for compact spaces. Too many parts again, lol.

Everyone has a style that suits them best. I admire Heath Robinson's work, like everybody else, but am absolutely not tempted to duplicate any of it. I made a DIY flood and drain system from a concrete mixing tub and a rubbermaid reservoir, but the turbogarden is superior in every way; easier to clean and more rigid and better draining, etc.

There. I'm done


----------



## indecline (Jun 26, 2011)

Cheers. Its all about personal space I suppose, i rack my brain planning this thing its going to be my pride and joy, I want it all ready for when i move into a house with a basement next spring.

IF i had a lot of space i would probably select a different style and it owuld probably be vertical but for now im limited to about 3 4x4 tents and 3 lights. basics are 400watt veg tent and 2 600watt flower, then everthing else i change evry few weeks, just so much variance its hard to pinpoint a style i want. no doubt there will be plenty of trial and error. as always.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys I found this review on Weedmaps, and I was wondering if anyone else could see the fuck up in the official collective response.


G6 and SHB

Overall rating: 

5.0
Bud Quality:	

5.0
Atmosphere:	

5.0
Staff:	

5.0
Accessibility:	

5.0
Price:	

5.0
Reviewed by Shneeks
June 20, 2011
Top 500 Reviewer 
Comments (0) 
View all my reviews 
Report this review 

2 of 2 people found the following review helpful
So after a short wait in their comfy waiting room, which is pretty standard, I was let into budroom and was greeted by the BT. He was quite friendly and more than happy to show me whatever I wanted. I ended up taking home an 1/8 of the G6 OG and an 1/8 of the SHB(super headband). 
Once I got home I quickly started to medicate on the SHB.......man is it good. It smells almost entirely of sour diesel with slightly earthy undertones. In terms of bud structure and looks, I would have to say it looks like a classic example of how a sour dieselplant flowers but with the added density from it og counterpart, and it quite frosted with trichs. The taste is quite like that of a very well grown sour d (battery acid and diesel fuel....but in a good way) with just a little bit of that og earthiness on the exhale. Upon hitting this strain I get a slight burn as the smoke hits the back of my throat, but the burning goes away after the exhale, its not prolonged. It should be quite manageable except in the most novice of smokers. I almost immediately noticed the "head banding" effects after the exhale of one decent hit.

Onto the G6 OG, which smells of pine and lemon pledge. The looks of this bud is definitely the solid dense nuggets that we have all come to expect out of a good og. It seems that every place a trichrome could grow it has, this batch is covered in crystals that gleam and shimmer in the light. Upon picking a small piece to break down I discovered that the flowers are actually quite soft, squishy if you will, which leads me to believe that this batch could have done with a little more drying before being put on the self, but thats all a matter of personal preference I suppose. Anyways it is quite sticky and was quite hard to break up by hand, I ended up using a small pair of scissors. As for taste, it actually tastes very close to how it smells, like pine and that lemon pledge taste. Although after letting the taste sit for a minute I get hints of diesel or gasoline.

I may end up letting the G6 sit with the lid off the bottle for maybe a day or so, just to dry out a little more, but all in all this has been another great experience at ATA.
If you haven't made the trip here I suggest you make the effort and give them a try, you wont be disappointed.

*---* Official Collective Response *---
Dear Shneeks,

thank you, thank you, thank YOU very much! 

Keep in tuned next week for new batch of SHB, i love that strain just as much as you do, the taste and smell is WONDERFUL! 

Our G6 this time... what a FRESH batch! 

PS *** G6 SMELLS BETTER BY THE DAY, AND MORE POTENT BY THE DAY AS WELL *** 

- ATA*


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2011)

early morning outdoor pic.

diesel














sativa & diesel


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

TWS said:


> early morning outdoor pic.
> 
> diesel
> 
> ...


Are both of those in the ground?


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 26, 2011)

u should of gave them more room they are close together thats what i am doing today spreading alll 20 plants out and fencing it in


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Are both of those in the ground?





lthopkins said:


> u should of gave them more room they are close together thats what i am doing today spreading alll 20 plants out and fencing it in


They are in buckets in the ground to help hide the height and keep the buckets cool. Yes they are kinda close. A week ago I had 2ft between them.  If I have to I can dig another hole for more space inbetween.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

TWS said:


> They are in buckets in the ground to help hide the height and keep the buckets cool. Yes they are kinda close. A week ago I had 2ft between them.  If I have to I can dig another hole for more space inbetween.


Ok, or I was going to say, you can start training them away from each other, and tying them down also helps to keep their height down till flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2011)

BC... in the review, are you talking about how there is apparently no cure time on the G6... "smells better everyday".

Nice looking outdoor ladies TWS. Those are going to be some big bitches in a couple months.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> BC... in the review, are you talking about how there is apparently no cure time on the G6... "smells better everyday".
> 
> Nice looking outdoor ladies TWS. Those are going to be some big bitches in a couple months.


Exactly, I cannot believe that a co-op would admit to dispensing un-cured not fully dry medication at top shelf prices. It is outrageous!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Exactly, I cannot believe that a co-op would admit to dispensing un-cured not fully dry medication at top shelf prices. It is outrageous!!!!


everybody wants to smoke yesterday,thats how i see it.
just like seeds,people want them befor they come out the buds....

its all one big RUSH!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

[youtube]fuhaFdBuwp4[/youtube]mofo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

Rush, ssssh, Doobie Brother will be around if you say that too loud! lol.



genuity said:


> everybody wants to smoke yesterday,thats how i see it.
> just like seeds,people want them befor they come out the buds....
> 
> its all one big RUSH!!!


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Are both of those in the ground?





billcollector99 said:


> Ok, or I was going to say, you can start training them away from each other, and tying them down also helps to keep their height down till flower.


Thats what started that monster was LST and some topping. I really don't have any more room to tye it over, it's all ready full in the middle. Might not be a good thing if it stays to dense in there ?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a question for the whole 600..I have a brain fart last night and i was wondering what would happen if i decided to do a very unconventional plant flush! Her is what i was thinking, oncoe my girl get to the almost finished stage that i want i would remove the girl from here pot remove all dirt from the root ball then place the plant into a bucket with PH'd water and a bubble stone and pump set up and run it this way for say three or 4 days would this be a good flush? would it flush right at all? if it is possible how long of a flush would you need? Many questions that need to be answered and im sure someone somewhere has mentioned or tried this before so if anyone is familiar please chime in..


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> I have a question for the whole 600..I have a brain fart last night and i was wondering what would happen if i decided to do a very unconventional plant flush! Her is what i was thinking, oncoe my girl get to the almost finished stage that i want i would remove the girl from here pot remove all dirt from the root ball then place the plant into a bucket with PH'd water and a bubble stone and pump set up and run it this way for say three or 4 days would this be a good flush? would it flush right at all? if it is possible how long of a flush would you need? Many questions that need to be answered and im sure someone somewhere has mentioned or tried this before so if anyone is familiar please chime in..


I would think you could get a good flush with 4 or 5 days of strait water, maybe a week. I've read threads about what you are talking about from soil to flush in a bucket, I don't remember how long they did it, but I do remember saying they could tell a difference from that and the plant left in soil the whole time.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

shnk- whats the dimensions of those tables? i found one on a site for $250 but suggested retail price is like $500, just wanted to see if its the same size as yours.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 26, 2011)

I didnt journal the grow once it got to the harvest every two weeks stage. I was concerned about blowing it up on the net. I did post a few pics of the different setup in this thread at some point though. I'll check when I can get on the PC at some point to see if I still have them do I can post them for you. 
It was all going at the same time and not separately. I would veg the clones for ebb and flow but go straight from rooted clone to flower in the flooded tube systems. Yield was the same both ways.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys. Had the pleasure of meeting another one of the 600 crew today and I have yet to meet an riu friend that isn't a great guy. Really a special breed of peeps that grow and really love it.

Quiet on the thread. Must be as beautiful a day where all of you are as it is here. Aint summer weekends just the best!

EDIT: I just read 2 interesting articles (to me anyways)... thought I would share them.

Food Blogger Jailed for Calling Noodles "Too Salty"

San Francisco considers banning the sale of all pets

While I think the peeps in SF are always a little overboard with stuff, this article points to a big problem (in my view) about how many pets are being sold as other pets are put to death. Don't mean to get all preachy and shit, just want to offer an opinion some may not know about.

peace


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2011)

Hell yes, Jig. It's a beautiful day here in San Francisco, too. Didn't know about that law, but it's probably a good thing... our shelters are at full capacity, always! No comment on the salty noodles


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Question, if you pollinate a plant in flower, and the pollen takes and the seed begins to form, what happens if you took said plant and revegged it after the pollination took? Would the seeds continue to form?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 26, 2011)

I have to say, the weather made for a kick ass day to ride. There were a certain couple of people that made my sunday a killer one and I say thank you to them. The food, the smoke and the company were all really nice. First time trying the ISO hash/oil and I have to say that it is probably the nicest way to smoke MJ. Light smoke with great flavor and potent as fizznuck. 

Thanks for everything bru!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree, it was a beautiful day out today, I got treated by my little bro to a Padres game, had awesome seats, directly behind home plate in the 11th row. Pad's won, beat the Braves, so all in all it was a good day. Not to mention chillin with Bekindbud, and sampling his Early Skunk, OMG that shit is Sweet in taste and smell!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 26, 2011)

I got ISO anf BHO confused and it was BHO that we were smoking today. Killer stuff and now I want the necessary implements to make it and smoke it myself. 

@BC99 - sounds like fun bro, glad you had a nice day too.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 26, 2011)

Whaddup 600 mile high club hope all is well in the grows its been a minute I try to catch up whenever I can but this thread moves fast!
Been busy reorganizeing the grow. Got rid of a few gonna catch a loss on this round its all good guess the dangers to the calvary where acceptable my main goal is winning this war and tameing my grow getting rid of all the unruley ones and just growing peacefull.
Anyway here's where I'm at now. The 6hundie girls.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Question, if you pollinate a plant in flower, and the pollen takes and the seed begins to form, what happens if you took said plant and revegged it after the pollination took? Would the seeds continue to form?


i would think they may form a shell but with the hormonal upheavel the reveg will produce the seed probably wont be viable. would be a good test tho. also depends how far into flower you are. im assuming the pollin was placed 2nd week of flower or even 3rd. then its like a couyple more to see the start of seed right? by that time your 28 to 35 days or so... humm it might work but i really dont think so...jmo


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Question, if you pollinate a plant in flower, and the pollen takes and the seed begins to form, what happens if you took said plant and revegged it after the pollination took? Would the seeds continue to form?


 Id imagine it would continue to mature the seeds until it began to reveg and grow new vegetation. Some strains take a long time to revert some revert back to veg real easy. U may end up with mature beans before the process is over or u may just end up with a slower reverting plant but its interesting. I've been trying to reveg a bubba for 2 cycles I get roots on the cuts but haven't been able to get the three leaf pattern out of them for a month and a halfit just continues on the next set of clones I've taken. Very interesting indeed


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Id imagine it would continue to mature the seeds until it began to reveg and grow new vegetation. Some strains take a long time to revert some revert back to veg real easy. U may end up with mature beans before the process is over or u may just end up with a slower reverting plant but its interesting. I've been trying to reveg a bubba for 2 cycles I get roots on the cuts but haven't been able to get the three leaf pattern out of them for a month and a halfit just continues on the next set of clones I've taken. Very interesting indeed


yer gonna have to wait a very,very long time for the bubba to grow some 5 blades, Mine took almost 2 months, I know another grower who's bubba only shows 3 bladed fans.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

4x4 wall to wall sour diesel under 600watts


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> 4x4 wall to wall sour diesel under 600watts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Tude


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sick Tude


thanks whodat
show just getting under way, just starting to show their girley parts lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Liar, you got mini fireworks goin over there bru.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 27, 2011)

lol this girley enough for ya


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lol this girley enough for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure a few here like em young


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 27, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lol this girley enough for ya
> 
> View attachment 1666293View attachment 1666292


That's the sour OG rite? Not the sour D. I've been getting them all messed up myself lately as well. Looking good tude very nice!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

I jarred my purple dawg too early and it went from smelling insane to smelling like lawn.....I put it in a paper bag for the night. I hope tomorrow will bring a super smell again....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I jarred my purple dawg too early and it went from smelling insane to smelling like lawn.....I put it in a paper bag for the night. I hope tomorrow will bring a super smell again....


Dam that blow bro i have done the same thing before and its a bitch trying to rekindle the great smell, there is a fine line betwen dry to jar and i learned the hard way i didnt take it to seriously the first couple of times but now i know!!But you can get that lovely smell back..


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> I have a question for the whole 600..I have a brain fart last night and i was wondering what would happen if i decided to do a very unconventional plant flush! Her is what i was thinking, oncoe my girl get to the almost finished stage that i want i would remove the girl from here pot remove all dirt from the root ball then place the plant into a bucket with PH'd water and a bubble stone and pump set up and run it this way for say three or 4 days would this be a good flush? would it flush right at all? if it is possible how long of a flush would you need? Many questions that need to be answered and im sure someone somewhere has mentioned or tried this before so if anyone is familiar please chime in..


Yes you can do this without any problems. Or you can just cut the whole main stem and put the whole plant into a bucket with a bubbler. The plant will continue to wick water this way and flush. A RIU memeber from Canadae use to do this, she put a write up in one of the many threads here on RIU.



bassman999 said:


> I jarred my purple dawg too early and it went from smelling insane to smelling like lawn.....I put it in a paper bag for the night. I hope tomorrow will bring a super smell again....


You will be fine Bassman, just let them dry properly in the bag and the smell should come back ok.

Re the seed question in re-veg, I would tend to say seed production is probably going to stop as soon as the plant registers it is in a different light cycle. So the seed would most likely be immature, white, or hollow...or all of the above, lol.

Another nice day, thank the sun gods for pushing them pesky clouds away.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

DST said:


> The only way to be droman, the only way to be.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deep psychos at bout 9 and same for the pk surprise. Last time i grew the dp they had dainty pistils almost as fine as real hair. The pk surprises are untested so urs is as good as mine. Sorry its taken so long to chime in, Im still laughing bout the black socks and flip flops. Over gangster. Jus waiting to have my teeth pulled feeling pretty straight grr cant wait to get home for a bongo or something lol. Wake and bake with Novocaine ftw


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;cea1Qnlbt5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cea1Qnlbt5o&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]
wake and bake? 9k pounds


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Gah, hate having teeth out, Weirds me out amoung other things, he's pulling it out, so why is he trying to force his tweezers through the back of my head wrong direction!? Good luck fella, better to straighten up than risk a bad set of injections though, had a filling without just the once and that was one of the more painful things i've tried.

"Sold, stolen or taken from the district fleet" wait, stolen and taken are different things in America? whaaaaaaaa


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanx guys, the lovely smell we all crave is coming back and A smile is returning to my face, you cant see it but it is there.
I am gonna try to reveg a few of my girls so we will see what happens there.
Nite 600!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

I is back now, she only took two out todasy and that was bad enough man. Just starting to feel the pain kick in as the anasthetic weears off. Need to roll it up


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Good to hear Bassman, and glad you made it out alive Westy!


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah she did half the work lol, just two teeth out but its left a fucking great hole lol. So i have to have wadding in my mouthy for the rest of the day.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Gargling salt water is the order of the day eh :s


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Gargling salt water is the order of the day eh :s


Nah not today im not sposed to swill it out till its healed lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ah, medicine has changed  When i was 10 i chose to have two of my molars removed so i could have braces. Following the docs advice i ended up at home on a sofa with a glass of salt water on one side and a bowl of salt water blood and whatnot in the other. Wasn't enjoyable but worked a treat.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Deep psychos at bout 9 and same for the pk surprise. Last time i grew the dp they had dainty pistils almost as fine as real hair. The pk surprises are untested so urs is as good as mine. Sorry its taken so long to chime in, Im still laughing bout the black socks and flip flops. Over gangster. Jus waiting to have my teeth pulled feeling pretty straight grr cant wait to get home for a bongo or something lol. Wake and bake with Novocaine ftw


Hey you!! What have you done with westy?? Oh wait...he's his old self again, just talked to him just a bit ago hehe


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2011)

Westy
Smoking causes dry socket, edibles work much better.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Westy
> Smoking causes dry socket, edibles work much better.
> 
> 
> cof


sept i got no teeth to eat em with lol and no edibles either


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> sept i got no teeth to eat em with lol and no edibles either


You can gum fudge without nuts. 
Are they going to take out the other two teeth?


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

yes in two weeks lol, not long to heal but never mind. Im pretty stoned now so its all good, happy smiling face and everythin.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> yes in two weeks lol, not long to heal but never mind. Im pretty stoned now so its all good, happy smiling face and everythin.


About your edit.
Long enough to get the job done.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> About your edit.
> Long enough to get the job done.
> 
> 
> cof


the pre edited post wasnt long enough, it felt like i was being short and rude, trying to smoke one side of my mouth and exhale through my nose lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

I can honestly say that recovering from having wisdom teeth removed has been my worst experience re hospitals and dentists, and I have been under the surgeons knife many a time. It's just 'orrible.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2011)

the ol numb lip.....


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

I just hated the constant bleeding, felt like I was sucking on an iron crow bar all the time. And I had this stupid bit of guaze that I couldn't remove...pain in the! And all because I was getting infections under the tooth....it's away and I still get infections, haha.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2011)

ive had 3 root canals done,broke my big ass down to the ground,and yea the iron bar taste is sick..


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone grow hindu skunk or silver haze,,,,,, ime having trouble figuring out wich is wich will get some pics posted soon does the hindu have a indica type leaf,,,,,

BASSMANN DELETE UR INBOX I CANT PM U ANYMORE UR FULL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mornin 600!!
The purp dawg didnt fully recover, maybe because I closed the bag last night. I opened it back up.

Ithopkins inbox is clear


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Mornin 600!!
> The purp dawg didnt fully recover, maybe because I closed the bag last night. I opened it back up.
> 
> Ithopkins inbox is clear


Bassman, usually the hay smell is just a sign that your herb needs to cure... The longer it cures the better the smell comes back.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Bassman, usually the hay smell is just a sign that your herb needs to cure... The longer it cures the better the smell comes back.


 It smelled soooo strong when I trimmed it. I forced 4 oz in a jar and capped it. after 2 days burping the jar I found it to smell like grass.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> It smelled soooo strong when I trimmed it. I forced 4 oz in a jar and capped it. after 2 days burping the jar I found it to smell like grass.


The chlorophyll in the leaf material is what gives it the grassy smell. It is also what burns black and makes weed harsh. By curing the bud, you are allowing the chlorophyll to deteriorate at a faster rate than the thc does, so by curing you get rid of the grass smell but keep and increase potentcy


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

How do I know when to jar it again? I noticed when I opened the jar last night b4 putting in the bag that the buds were soft. When I originally jarred it it was firm.

The mango is still a lil wet maybe, but the smell is soo strong it still over powers the grass smell! The mango is a real strong smoke too

Does anyone else start to hallucinate and get body waves etc after trimming for several hrs lol?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Bassman, do not close the jar lid. When I cure my jar lids initially are generally off for most of the time or certainly open in the first week. Buds will feel hard but inside there is moisture still present. When you jar them you just even out the moisture. Leave the lid off for the next couple of days and just give the jar a turn so the buds don't settle on each other for too long (i,.e a whole day) I tend to turn my bottles at least 2 times a day at first.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanx dst. 
So should I take it from the bag back to the jar then?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have a shoebox put it in that and leave the lid half way off the box. If the bag is plastic please remove the buds from the bag, if it is a paper bag just keep them in there until you can feel the bud stem snap when applying pressure. So leave bag wide open, check tomorrow. If dryer close the bag 50%, then check the next day. Then stick them back in the jar and leave the lid slightly off. Same process, next day, check and if the stem still cracks when pressure is applied, close the jar lid and burp twice daily. Hope that makes sense lad, I am smoking my first joint of the day so the synapses have started firing ten to the dozen


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx dst.
> So should I take it from the bag back to the jar then?


Yeah but leave the lid off at first. 

When I cure, i go to jars without lids, then I slowly close them, starting for maybe an hour at a time, then reopen. After awhile all the moisture will have came out from the insides, and you can leave the lid on indefinitely, but not until the moisture is mostly gone.

I know when I open the jar after it has been sealed overnight, and the buds still feel firm to the touch, they are ready to be sealed for good.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanx a lot guys!!
I cant afford to have this batch go bad like my last one.

Sorry guys cant rep either of you right now, ill owe ya one.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jun 27, 2011)

DST said:


> I can honestly say that recovering from having wisdom teeth removed has been my worst experience re hospitals and dentists, and I have been under the surgeons knife many a time. It's just 'orrible.



NO DOUBT.
especially when the antibiotics make you puke


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

ClamDigger said:


> NO DOUBT.
> especially when the antibiotics make you puke


 or give you uncontrollable diarrhea...lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2011)

bassman... just be safe with it. Having slightly too dry weed is worlds better than losing a crop to mold. Don't seal it in anything until it is dry, not moist at all. Don't get impatient. And don't worry about the smell. That's what happens to me everytime. When I'm trimming the whole damn house smells like the dankest dank you've ever smelled. The trim bags reek and the buds are super smelly. To dry I'm ghetto and just throw everything in a pile, turning things a couple times a day... sometimes I hand it up if I have a lot of energy. Anyways after about 24-36 hours of drying, everything has absolutely ZERO chronic smell. You can't even imagine it. Shit just smells like freshly mown grass. Like EWWWWW... am I going to be able to smoke this. By the time stuff is dry (usually 4-5 days) there is almost no smell (no grass or chronic smell). Then they go to cure and after 24 hours in the jar they have a slight chronic smell. A week later wowee. 3 weeks later and the jar is dank as FUCK. Open the lid and SMACK upside the face with stink.

So yeah... take your time... it will smell back up.

EDIT: uncontrollable diarrhea FTW!


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

you can buy weed in a shop in Amsterdam, but try getting a doctor to give you antibiotics, it ain't happening, the Dutch are averse to them.


ClamDigger said:


> NO DOUBT.
> especially when the antibiotics make you puke


Talking about mould, botrytis, whatever it be called, I had to chop a bit of one of my engineers dreams as the cola start rotting in the middle. I was looking at the cola (right in the top of my cab) thinking, that looks like it is curing on the stem. Well the tip was because it had stopped growing as the whole stem was fekked with the "bot-s". So there goes a qtr oz! piss up a stick! On a positive side, Fuk me, this stuff is so dank it's incredible. I got a pic of the mould. brb.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Uuurgh,






Aaargh




sooo dreamy....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 27, 2011)

thats too bad D, looked like some fire!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is that mold? That is fucked up man, sorry to see it!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanx Jig!


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2011)

i hate that....good looking bud tho.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

that is indeed moud bassman, and it sure was a good looking bud. It's not a massive disaster, but it irks as you all know. The bit in the bottom picture is drying the now though, it's seriously weighty and thick, I just chucked the rest in the bin absolutely disgusting. Looks like I will be trying to reveg this one, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

DST said:


> that is indeed moud bassman, and it sure was a good looking bud. It's not a massive disaster, but it irks as you all know. The bit in the bottom picture is drying the now though, it's seriously weighty and thick, I just chucked the rest in the bin absolutely disgusting. Looks like I will be trying to reveg this one, lol.



soryy to hear DST  was the rh too high during growing or drying?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Would a 50/50 mix of topsoil/compost be suitable for my outdoor grow, if mixed with an appropriate amount of pearlite?

edit
And how big is a yard of soil in ft^3 the way bag soil is marked? I come up with 27 ft^3 is that right?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Would a 50/50 mix of topsoil/compost be suitable for my outdoor grow, if mixed with an appropriate amount of pearlite?
> 
> edit
> And how big is a yard of soil in ft^3 the way bag soil is marked? I come up with 27 ft^3 is that right?


27 is correct Bass... A 50 50 mix should work but just addeing a few other things will make it GREAT... Plenty of recipes to be had on the net


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanx whodat!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx whodat!


No problem bass!!!
I highly suggest finding a simple recipe that works for you... It will make a BIG difference!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 27, 2011)

fuck bud worms!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2011)

I can but the compost separate. not sure if that is a better way to do it?
the compost that the local rock yard has consists of:
chicken manure
fir
pine 
cedar
redwood
potash.

To this I will add perlite and maybe peat?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, my long lost friends of the 600 
Have been layed up with some more (on-going) back problems and haven't been online much this weekend.
But I did get my Rush concert swag pack in the mail on Saturday:
Poster (#4,768 of 5,000), Rush guitar picks, CD with two songs ("Caravan" and "BU2B" which stands for "Brought Up To Believe") from their to-be-released next album, A special edition concert t-shirt, a photo album of the tour so far, and a DVD documentary highlighting the creation of the albums "2112" and "Moving Pictures".







The concert starts at 7:30pm tomorrow night, and is said to be about 3-hours long.
Should be a fun time, just hope I don't have to sit down too much because of my back. 
I'll have some pics and a few of their songs caught on video during the concert and will post pics here in the 600 as well as links to the vids on youtube.
Peace!


(*now I have a weekend's worth of 600-mania to review so I can catch up with what's going on)


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hello, my long lost friends of the 600
> Have been layed up with some more (on-going) back problems and haven't been online much this weekend.
> But I did get my Rush concert swag pack in the mail on Saturday:
> Poster (#4,768 of 5,000), Rush guitar picks, CD with two songs ("Caravan" and "BU2B" which stands for "Brought Up To Believe") from their to-be-released next album, A special edition concert t-shirt, a photo album of the tour so far, and a DVD documentary highlighting the creation of the albums "2112" and "Moving Pictures".
> ...


Wow doobie... what a cool pack deal. Some really neat swag. I love me some collectable stuff/ junk like that. Nothing better in my world than trinkets and shirts and things from the stuff you love. I'm excited for tomorrow for you my friend.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah doob have a good one! I;ll be partying with you  its gonna be my b-dat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow doobie... what a cool pack deal. Some really neat swag. I love me some collectable stuff/ junk like that. Nothing better in my world than trinkets and shirts and things from the stuff you love. I'm excited for tomorrow for you my friend.


Thanks jig!
I'm actually worried I might start crying like a little girl when the concert starts.
I've got probably a few thousand songs in my bass playing repetoire (or more, if you include all the TV show theme songs, and commercial advert jingles I play along to while baking & watching TV), but I always come home to Rush when I really want to lose myself in the musical moment.
Back is feeling better tonight than it did earlier today, so am going to take it easy until the concert and hope it holds out until the end. 

Hey, thanks, whodat!
And I hope you either have the most awesome & raucus b-day ever, filled with guns and drugs and cops and hookers and firetrucks and hookers... or a nice quiet one, whichever suits you best.


----------



## lthopkins (Jun 27, 2011)

guns drugs and hookers,,,, what a b day


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 27, 2011)

I had some Haze buds get lost to mold because it wasn't as dry as I thought  Never again though as I now opt for the same as jig, a little too dry is better than moldy.

I have some Haze right now though that is straight fire. A little Jack Herer too. They have both been curing for a few months now and after smoking the oil yesterday, I couldn't help but want to have more when I got home so I fired up the vape and ran some haze through it with my firefighter brother-in-law and my wife, hehe. He could barely walk to the car to be driven home after three rips off the vape but my wife was smart enough to just take one small rip and I finished it off. I could barely get up of the couch myself for some oatmeal cannacookies about an hour after hitting the vape but I managed


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 27, 2011)

GangsternStripperz lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2011)

That's just a really great way of doing it. Yes.



billcollector99 said:


> Yeah but leave the lid off at first.
> 
> When I cure, i go to jars without lids, then I slowly close them, starting for maybe an hour at a time, then reopen. After awhile all the moisture will have came out from the insides, and you can leave the lid on indefinitely, but not until the moisture is mostly gone.
> 
> I know when I open the jar after it has been sealed overnight, and the buds still feel firm to the touch, they are ready to be sealed for good.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2011)

Gah. I've got the same. Just installed a 14000 btu ac unit I hope that fixed my climate. And damned if I'll grow Chronic again.




DST said:


> Uuurgh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Gah. I've got the same. Just installed a 14000 btu ac unit I hope that fixed my climate. And damned if I'll grow Chronic again.


Seems to be a rash of that going around.
One of my MTF's had it too.
Cut off the top half of the kola to see if the rest was salvageable and it looked clean where I cut it last.
Took off probably over an 1/8th in dry weight. 
Been a cool and wet winter/spring/summer so far.
Supposed to get into the upper 80's (Fahrenheit) next weekend, so might be time to roll out the A/C unit here, too.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys are talking about Cures and i just happen to get a couple of nugs to vlow on tonight out my jars so i'll share them with you first of all i really misspoke on the Cheeseberry Haze when i tested it a lil early..It has been in jars for a ggod while now along with the blue diesel and the two different smells are amazing...

Also my new babies! Midnight Kush Sour Kush Pineapple x the slacker..


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2011)

marvaleous ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 27, 2011)

TWS said:


> marvaleous ! Thanks for sharing.


right on no problem at all wish i could throw one your way!


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2011)

haha, I tried to send too. gotta pass it around some more. The fire that is !


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's my problem, and I know how to sort it just need to get round to doing it. Hot air rises basically, and my air circulation at the very top of my cab (way up there in the clouds) get's a bit stagnant imo. MY RH in the middle of the cab is between 50-60 (70 as soon as I water but that drops rapidly down to below 60 after watering). So yeh, I need to up the air circulation in the top of my cab basically. The cola on the ED was the highest thing in there. Anyway, think they are coming down today.



whodatnation said:


> soryy to hear DST  was the rh too high during growing or drying?





DoobieBrother said:


> Hello, my long lost friends of the 600
> Have been layed up with some more (on-going) back problems and haven't been online much this weekend.
> But I did get my Rush concert swag pack in the mail on Saturday:
> Poster (#4,768 of 5,000), Rush guitar picks, CD with two songs ("Caravan" and "BU2B" which stands for "Brought Up To Believe") from their to-be-released next album, A special edition concert t-shirt, a photo album of the tour so far, and a DVD documentary highlighting the creation of the albums "2112" and "Moving Pictures".
> ...


Hope you have a fantastci time brother doob!!!!!!



shnkrmn said:


> Gah. I've got the same. Just installed a 14000 btu ac unit I hope that fixed my climate. And damned if I'll grow Chronic again.


My wife would laugh at me if I said I had to buy an a/c unit...in Northern Europe!!!!

Have a great day/night/sleep/whatever you are doing....

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2011)

a second dehumidifier? U can do what the Dutch forefathers were doing when they came to Holland and shifted water. create an arid zone in the puddle of Amsterdam


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Here's my problem, and I know how to sort it just need to get round to doing it. Hot air rises basically, and my air circulation at the very top of my cab (way up there in the clouds) get's a bit stagnant imo. MY RH in the middle of the cab is between 50-60 (70 as soon as I water but that drops rapidly down to below 60 after watering). So yeh, I need to up the air circulation in the top of my cab basically. The cola on the ED was the highest thing in there. Anyway, think they are coming down today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks D!
This concert has been a long time coming, and I'm going to make the most of it. 
Will have a full report with pics on Wednesday.

Amazing what a difference a few decimeters in height can make regarding the humidity.
Well, I hope we all get our mold/bud rot issues straightened out, forthwith! That shtuff sucks!!

Peace!


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> It smelled soooo strong when I trimmed it. I forced 4 oz in a jar and capped it. after 2 days burping the jar I found it to smell like grass.


Bassman, there's your problem, you forced four ounces...I fill my jars loosely and only about three quarters full to allow for air to move around my buds. Before I open a jar to burp it, I first roll it around to loosen the buds then open, after it sits for five minutes or so I roll the jar around again tumbling the buds and let it sit open a while longer before putting the lid back on.

Billcollector, all the thc when you first chop your babies is not psychoactive, the curing process allows more of the inactive thc to become psychoactive. Our hobby is just like wine as far as the finished product. They don't stomp grapes and then hand you a glass of wine, it needs time to age, so do our flowers to bring out their full potential for taste and high.


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 28, 2011)

Drying and curing. I dry my bud in my grow room with my dehumidifier set at fifty percent humidity, generally four or five days does the trick, by then the outsides are crisp to the touch before jarring. I also started using a hygrometer in my jars to know exactly what the humidity is in the jars. If it's above six percent I leave the lids off overnight. Once it reaches sixty percent it stays in the jars and then I start burping the jars a couple of times a day until it reaches fifty five percent humidity. Once it hits that number it's good to go, no more burping the jars the lids stay on at that point. I also use half gallon mason jars for curing and then put it into smaller jars after it hits fifty five percent humidity.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2011)

DST
Can you move your exhaust to the top of your closet?


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2011)

only if I turn my light tower upside down, I just need to add some circulating fans up there, or put another small exhaust fan (which are 2 things I have been pondering for too long now!) But that's mainly to do with the fact that if I add another exhaust, I have to buy another splitter for the pipe that everything eventually gets exhausted into....kind of like buying alloy wheels for your car, you have to also get decent tyres, and then start messing with your suspension, breaks, etc, one thing leads to another as you know.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 28, 2011)

so, so true.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 28, 2011)

Dst how ya been? 

Ive been putting alot of TLC into my plants and i think its finally starting to pay off/show  Next run will be a Dog male or female it will be put to good use.

Heres some of my ladies at day 57

Pineapple Express













Sour Cream


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Drying and curing. I dry my bud in my grow room with my dehumidifier set at fifty percent humidity, generally four or five days does the trick, by then the outsides are crisp to the touch before jarring. I also started using a hygrometer in my jars to know exactly what the humidity is in the jars. If it's above six percent I leave the lids off overnight. Once it reaches sixty percent it stays in the jars and then I start burping the jars a couple of times a day until it reaches fifty five percent humidity. Once it hits that number it's good to go, no more burping the jars the lids stay on at that point. I also use half gallon mason jars for curing and then put it into smaller jars after it hits fifty five percent humidity.


 dont the grow lights affect the thc?


Hotsause said:


> Dst how ya been?
> 
> Ive been putting alot of TLC into my plants and i think its finally starting to pay off/show  Next run will be a Dog male or female it will be put to good use.
> 
> ...


 Wow nice Hotsauce!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

HEY 6! HEY sauce! Looks good man! btw what's going on with that SD cut? Did she make the move? Hope all is well bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Quick flower shot


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2011)

hAppy Bday WhodaT!!! Hope it's a good one brotha


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> hAppy Bday WhodaT!!! Hope it's a good one brotha


Hey thanks Jig! I slept in and am about to hit my first bong


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Hotsizzleysause, looking good bru!!!

And Sir Whodat a lot!! Happy murfurkin burfday my bru-ski....hahahaha, mad buzzy drunk at the min. Le Chouffe, hehe, hic. Nice stuff!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Whodat...Happy b-day to you- Happy b-day to you. Now blow out the bong I mean candles....lol
Have a good one bro


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes peeps!!! I love this place and the peeps in it  to you all too 

Now look at this sh!t! omg... I think they may need a bigger and better later lol 
The day its legal I tell ya. or not hehe
It starts to get really nice almost half way through.

[video=youtube;d7oibmvP-cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7oibmvP-cw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey 600! Just popped in to see what's up and WOW! Hotsause and BC, great looking gardens there. 

Two quick shout outs and I gotta split but 
Doobie, if you haven't left already, have an awesome time at the show and hope that back gets through with no bullshit! Rock on dude, well earned! 

Whodat!, Happy Birthday to ya! I hope your where you wanna be, doing what you want to do for your day. Party on!

Cheers


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

insane video!! i would say it gets good about a minute into it.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2011)

one day..................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2011)

Aye doobie, hope you put it down like a original rush-mate would! have fun on stage bruh.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone linked me to a good utility bill calculator before but I cant find it. If someone could find it I would be appreciative. I cant find the same ones and the ones I found are lame.


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2011)

Im popping in to say hi but cant pass spliffs like i used t cuz im almost out. Why is it allways nice weed that i leave my self. Maybe i shouldn't save the good stufff lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2011)

http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/howmuch.html
http://www.consumerspower.org/home_energy/billestimator.php
http://www.csgnetwork.com/elecenergycalcs.html
here are some i used in the past to help me figure out how much im using.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the well wishes peeps,,, heres some B-day pr0n!
EDIT: forgot to add this~
[video=youtube;M6A2-41iJHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6A2-41iJHs[/video]



whodatnation said:


> The only pic of the ?purp I got before the batteries went dead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats up 600 jsut check'n in with ya and let me say very nice sots Sauce and BC they are looking great i cant wait for my P.E to get started good..Hey Sauce did your P.E stretch a lot?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2011)

Speaking of electricity, we just got this months bill. We've been on vacation a couple weeks and no grow. Aprils bill was $175... this month $25, lol. However, about cost... I figured it out and I roughly spend $23 an oz to grow my weed. That doesn't count what I do with the trim.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> HEY 6! HEY sauce! Looks good man! btw what's going on with that SD cut? Did she make the move? Hope all is well bro


 Sad to report i had to put my SD cut down b4 i even got to grow it. My veg room got raided by what i think is Fungus gnats so i had to spray everything down clean the tent and transplant she was the only one that didnt bounce back niether did her clones i took a few weeks ago  But i did save my Romulan clone, Viet Cong Chemo cut, and Grape Soda cut but they are all looking pretty sad im going to clone these babies find the strongest mothers and get my veg room all back up to par


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 28, 2011)

Whodat, happy B day to you, hope you had a good one.

To answer the question about thc and drying my bud in my grow room. I hang my bud above my lights so the lights don't shine on them directly. I can't say I've noticed and appreciable difference in strength. I think the drying and especially the curing is what makes the difference. I try not to dry my buds too quickly which is why I use fifty percent humidity when drying instead of forty percent, I don't want the buds drying too quickly. Curing to me is what really brings out the best in our flowers. I generally don't flush my plants but the last week or so I give them only water, that's my flush.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 28, 2011)

WHO DAT HAPPY B DAY BRO if only i didnt have to work tonight.......
Stink ive been wondering about that midnight kush i gotta see how that turns out. My Pineapple Express was always the smallest plant and all 3 of my girls were started at the same time. She never really stretched but it could also be my pheno. Heres a few pics of her growing
Her in the front


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanx for the explanation H.U.
I like the idea of saving energy using one room to grow and dry. My girl is complaining about the elec bill again (she dont smoke) and cant appreciate the cost and work I put in.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Some chopping done today

Power Skunk







Sour OG


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have heard the Power Skunk referred to as like Headband but produces more.
I grew out a HB that turned out to have been mis-labeled by the dispensary and was actually mango kush. I havent smoked either ps or hb and my comment is purely speculative.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

i have some headband crosses, so we shall have to see


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

I like headband, I have some groovey phenos of that.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Headband (or the many variations that are out there) is one of my faves. Kinda does everything you want but due to it's nature seems to carry a lot of political nonsense around with it.

Oh, morning 600, hope you are all good. 

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

Morning oh glorious leader hows the sun?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

currently being crowded out by the clouds.....poor old sun, tries it's best over here, but is generally bullied by the big cloudies.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

Big heavy clouds man weighing the day down. Wall to wall blue in the middle today im gagging for a game of golf but me mates are skint lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Supposedly getting nicer later on. Public transport strike today, lots of delay on motorways, and the Police have closed the A2 into Amsterdam as someone robbed someone this morning in the City and shot someone so generally the police open up all the bridges and make it impossible for anyone to leave the city!!! (they can also open up the bridges on the motorways as well (which is always quite interesting when there is suddenly a huge wall of concrete across the motorway.)


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

so u on lock down then? Door to door enquiries, best make sure the stinky rooms locked down too.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been done with door to doors before, that's not happening again. Stinky room is locked down tight.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot bout that. Cant u pretend ur at work and not answer the door?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

lmao, they are not going to be doing door to door mate. I am not even sure what part of Amsterdam it was in...certainly nothing worthwhile robbing around here. Probably down one of the jewelers/diamond centres.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon, night, my fellow 600-ers-ites-izens!

Had a REAL cool time at the Rush concert, though I had a couple of mis-steps along the way.
Left home at 5-pm (wanted to leave by 4pm, but...) and got into the parking lot at 7:35pm (concert starts at 7:30pm) so I walk about a mile from where my wife was parking (near the main exit) down to the amphitheater and came up to the large sign that stated what wasn't allowed in the venue, most importantly: no cameras or recording devices.
Most would scoff and continue on, camera in pocket, but I'm not wanting to have to risk either having to turn in my camera should it be discovered (and hope it gets returned in good order), or get caught with it and get ejected.
Murphy's Law is something I live my rotten life by. 
So. I hadn't eaten all day (bought a deli sandwhich for the road but it turned out horrible, and I trashed it after a few disgusting bites.
So, legs are cramping up from the walk (chemo + back problems have left me a bit less than what I once was) and I decide to turn around and bring the camera back to the wife in the car. (she drove, thankfully)
Trudge (uphill now) back to the car and drop the camera off.
I rest and ask her to take me to the drop off area, otherwise I may have to spend the concert in my chair (very not-rocker).
So, I'm dropped off, pick up my tickets at the "Will Call" window and go inside.
The first song was almost over by this time and I reached for my ear plugs... and realized I left them in the car when I brought back the camera, and my jacket.
So, fuck it, I go in, ready to take the full sonic brunt without ear plugs for as long as I could before going back out to the concessions area to buy some.
I made it five songs in, but when they started playing "Freewill" I knew it was going to be too much so I headed out to get earplugs. Which sucks because it's one of my favorite songs of theirs.
Get my ear plugs, and was starving so I decided to take a few minutes to get some food in me and bought a cheeseburger, some Freedom Fries (chips) and a Coke to wash it down with.
Wolfed it down while sitting on a bench in the food plaza and could hear the music pretty good still as they finished up "Freewill".
Turned out it was intermission time and about 10,000 people poured out to piss, get pissed (had 5 different beer venders there), eat, smoke, etc.
I headed back in early and waited for the show to start back up, ear plugs at the ready.
They started back up by playing the entire "Moving Pictures" album from start to finish with out pause, as if you had the CD in your player at home.
Unbelievable.
I was blown away.
Alex would come over to our area and mug a bit while playing to get us riled, and I'm fairly reserved in public, so I was just there bobbing my head to and fro to the music with a stupid grin on my face (my hands were actually wrapped around my waist at this point because my back was starting to give out on me, and was aching like a fornicator of mums, so I was relatively still except for my head).
During "Limelight" he came over to us and most everyone was raising up heir hands, shaking fists & devil horns, and there I was just bobbing my head.
Now, let me clarify my physical location to Alex at this point in time.
I am 3 steps distant from the metal barricade, and then one more step to be right up to his feet as he's jamming away on "Limelight".
12 feet (4m).
We're talking pretty damn close.
All of the sudden, he squints his eyes real hard and pushes out past the end of the stage and he's grinning and staring RIGHT at me and I read his lips as he says "Let's see a fist in the air!"!!!
I'm blown away, and freaked out by this! I can not believe that Alex 'Freakin' Lifeson picked ME out of a concert to get me riled up!
Holy SHIT!!!
Before I could react (I was stupified) he skips away to work his pedals and join Geddy elsewhere to finish the song. 
Next song is my all time favorite, "The Camera Eye". 
I have waited 30 years to see this song played live by Rush, and this was it.
They were spectacular!!!
Half way through the song (11-minute long song) Alex is back over in front of my area again.
Fuck it if he doesn't walk up the the edge of the stage squinting past the lights, looking right at me... AGAIN!!!
He leans over the edge of the stage again and mouth's "Come on! Let's see that hand up in the air!" with a playfully worried look on his face.
I immediately throw up my fist and pound the air, he smiles, and mouths, "Get both of them up there!", and I immediately throw my left up and crush the air like The Incredible Hulk on a musical rampage. 
He smiles big and skates back across the stage to hook up with Geddy as they continue the song.
So, holy fucking crap.
They finished the album up, then The Professor did an amazing 10 minute long drum solo before Geddy & Alex rejoined him back on stage to do "2112: Overture/Temples of Syrinx", and then did a cool version of "Working Man", and then "Far Cry", "Caravan", and finished up with the amazing "La Villa Strangiato".
Totally blown away.
I am only saddened about not getting pics & vids. 
The vids might not have been so good for sound quality, because it was L-O-U-D, loud.
Probably would have been too much for my little camera to cope with and would have sounded terrible.
The volume test I did in my car last week was NOTHING compared to how loud it was at the concert.
Anyways, we got home at about 1-am, so was an 8-hour ordeal, in total.
The wife was a real trooper, and a sweetheart for taking me up there, and waiting in the car until the concert was over (she DOES NOT like Rush, but I made (begged) her listen to "2112" from start to finsh with the lyrics to refer to, and she admited she actually liked it. She hears me playing Rush all the time (about the only person in the universe who does anymore...  ), so she's famillar with the music. 
She's just not into it. (crazy lady...  )
But, going to the concert would not have been possible without her. 
So, guys, I had a blast, in spite of the little set back here & there, somehow made Alex Lifeson aware of my existence on Planet Earth (for a brief moment that he'll soon forget, but I will never), and realized I just need to get over some health issues and find some guys to start playing music with before it's all too damned late. 
Hope everyone's day ROCKS, and keep an eye out for a my first cover vid (later today). I'm kind of planning on "The Camera Eye", or "Vital Signs". Maybe even both. 
Peace!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome reports Brother Doob!!!!! Much respect to you for sharing your night, and also to your better half, too right, wifey is a trooper indeed!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

The Non purply, but very resinous Engineers Dream pheno, all cloudy trichs, she is getting chopped today despite of all the new white stigma's. I am reveggin my two purply phenos so that the upcoming F3's will be based on that linneage.






Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2011)

Yummy looking!
She is a frosty wench! 
Later today I'll be planting six different seeds from the selection the Fairy brought me.
Also, definitely liking the more manageable smaller pots, though I am going to see about trying some air pots to get a little more root mass.
But am happy with the amounts gotten from each plant so far (1/2 ounce to about 1-ounce per plant).
Hoping changing to airpots might help me get them all up to about an ounce per plant with some consistency.
Anyways, I'm off to sleep before it's too late.
Will be offline until I get the song recorded and uploaded to youtube, but will have it today, come Hell or high water.
Have a good afternoon D!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Slaap lekker Doob!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> Big heavy clouds man weighing the day down. Wall to wall blue in the middle today im gagging for a game of golf but me mates are skint lol.


mr west, should I ever hit the lottery, on our dream vacation to visit the dam and our fearless leader we'll have to include at least two other guys who play so we can get good and stoned and go play a round or two. Wouldn't that be a blast?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 29, 2011)

Way to go Doobie! Glad you made it through the night without incident. I saw Rush back in, um, 1981, I think, lol. $5.00 ticket. Got frisked at the entry and lost a film can of hash. I was never a big Rush fan, but I gotta admit, I didn't need to be high to get blown away by them. Awesome musicians.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

i believe the courses in Holland have loads of sand bunkers, lol...probably left there by the Germans



Heads Up said:


> mr west, should I ever hit the lottery, on our dream vacation to visit the dam and our fearless leader we'll have to include at least two other guys who play so we can get good and stoned and go play a round or two. Wouldn't that be a blast?


----------



## duchieman (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Doobie, despite all the hurdles I'm real glad you made it there and had the experience you did, and Rock On to Mrs. Doobie for getting you there! 

I'm feeling that itch your feeling too man. I'm kind of a stranger in a strange land here but I met one musician friend who knows lots of other musician friends, but I lost touch after I had to stop working. Lately I've been wanting to knock on his door and see what he's up to. Check this out Doob, the guy lives in the house that he grew up in, which was passed down to him. His dad was a musician and so is he. While growing up, the house doubled as a music store with teaching rooms and thrived here but it's closed now and he just lives in it and has his studio downstairs where everyone Jams. He, is mainly a keyboard player and has several Hammonds and Leslies that he Rocks on but upstairs is a Baby Grand with a Double Bass next to it. Gotta get back and Jam on that Bass again, it's just too cool. Like you, I've gotta do it before it's too late.

Morning 600. Chilly 14 and grey here today but I think it'll get a fair bit warmer and stickier yet today. Have a good one all.

BTW it's 25 pages to 600!


----------



## indecline (Jun 29, 2011)

hey guys, 
after sitting on my ass high as a kite and playing cards non stop for a week it was eventually time to clean the flat. its a shit hole. Every time i looked in the kitchen i thought nah ill do that room last. 
Got everything else done and had my first bong of the day, looks like the kitchen is staying dirty. Ill be eating whatever doesnt need cooking or cutlery today then.

got a few hold'em tournmentas to play tonight, hopefully I can get a big win. Ive been making some bad decisions in my last few games busting out at or around the bubble and regretting it. Thats the problem with me and online games, I feel like I can take down every pot I get involved in. Its just too easy to get carried away when im on an agressive streak. pfft live and learn.

just hit the start of week 6, on the home stretch at last woo. buds are looking great in one tent nice and fat, the other, not so great, all i see when i look in folage and small buds, cant put my finger on whats gone wrong. I think its lack of CO2. the good tent has a small air intake fan pulling cool air from the window while the other has just a cheap 600 and a desk fan. Didnt think they would differ so much but meh. next run ill be forking out for the big guns.

p.s duct tape is GOD! dont know what I would do without it in my grow room.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 29, 2011)

So its almost time to harvest  I took some Tric shots a few minutes ago. Pineapple Express is about 70 Cloudy/ 30 Amber on some leaves From what i took pics of the Sour Cream she looks mostly cloudy and i didnt take any of the White Widow.
Its a little harder to take pics and focus the scope then you would imagine
Pineapple Express Day 55













Sour Cream










Any Guesses on how long these babies have left im guessing 1 Week on the Pineapple and 3 weeks for Sour Cream


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you had fun Doob!!
Raining here and cloudy off and on DST!
Nice trich shots Hotsauce!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2011)

It doesn't look like too many people brought camera's in. Usually there would be tons of videos up by now... but there are two by the same guy. So glad you had a good time Doobie. Really makes me happy/over the moon/blown away for you. Rock on!

[youtube]MCkg4ewq0jg[/youtube]

[youtube]al-0fRVoD3Y[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, just had to share something about the video game I play. I thought those that don't play would get a chuckle out of how crazy I (we) are about our games. We are going camping in a national park for the holiday weekend (4 of july: american independence day). However, the shooter game I play (black ops) is having a special weekend so not everyone forgets to play vids and go outside in the sun. All weekend is a 24 hour a day on one map (usually they rotate through 12 or so). This one map is where most of us like to play... I can't even tell you how much I wish I were alone this weekend. Would have definitely been a marathon session. So yeah, us gamers can be a little silly sometimes. Give us our favorite map and we'll do almost anything... or at least me (can't speak for anyone else).


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, just had to share something about the video game I play. I thought those that don't play would get a chuckle out of how crazy I (we) are about our games. We are going camping in a national park for the holiday weekend (4 of july: american independence day). However, the shooter game I play (black ops) is having a special weekend so not everyone forgets to play vids and go outside in the sun. All weekend is a 24 hour a day on one map (usually they rotate through 12 or so). This one map is where most of us like to play... I can't even tell you how much I wish I were alone this weekend. Would have definitely been a marathon session. So yeah, us gamers can be a little silly sometimes. Give us our favorite map and we'll do almost anything... or at least me (can't speak for anyone else).


WTF? I'm reading that with nowt but hugely negative thoughts. How is a 24 hour map a special weekend? Last game i played i told my computer what map i wanted and how long it would be played for and loaded up the server. Fuck black ops!  is that the same with the pc version or is it just a console thing? Either way i'd still take BF games (not 2142!) over the recent CoD games any day, CoD 1 and 2 were great though.

Havn't found many great games of late, playing through far cry 2 again to see if i can't stick with it long enough to finish, plan on giving gta4 a whirl but other than that there's not much that takes my fancy. I just love games where you can be a snealy sniper or change tactic and grab an ak and charge in, but all with a bit of planning and realism, but not too much, if that doesn't narrow things down too much  sniper ghost warrior seriously rocked though, fantastic fun. I havn't bought a computer game in years and years, i do love that aspect of the PC 

[youtube]mElGqqTCy74[/youtube]
I like to play it on the hardest setting,m then you don't get the red dot with the scope, gotta gague wind and distance yourself  also refuse to use the slow mo button.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey TTT, why the negative thoughts bru, chillax, I think Jig's point was not just about a 24hour map, it's about how insanely obsessed game nerds get, hehe (no offence game peeps, just jiggiling with ya's) to the point where they would rather stay in that celebrate on a day like the 4th of July....

Anyway, I just had the most Heineken experience ever! We had a guy come round to check our house, the wife decided she want to get the whole placed plastered, ceilings done and all sorts. I am like, pffft, are you sure love?
He comes in, nice intro, seems friendly enough. then ask, so you want the place plastered, and he looking around, checking the walls. And he says' "you know what, I wouldn't get the walls plastered if I were you. It's going to take about a week to do it, you have oak floors, I will need to cover everything really well, if anything gets under the oak, big problems! You would probably have to move out due to the humidity we would need to maintain". (I am thinking, FFFFFFFUUUUUUKKK THAT!) So he said he wouldn't be happy doing it, he could do it, but it would cost around 7 grand and he wouldn't feel happy taking that project on because our walls were okay. Then he checks our bathroom out as my wife wanted him to do that. Again, he is like in a really friendly way. "Look guys, unless you ust want to throw your money away, I would seriously just wait." He then went on to explain a few things that would make it better. I couldn't believe it, what a BLOODY NICE CHAP!!!!!! He wasn't Dutch!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha, i always get negative thoughts when it comes to console games, i believe it is my dutiful position as a total PC nerd, ridicule and mock!  i'll find any hole to poke  It is however one of the reasons i need to quit drinking, i often end up getting cheeky at people for no good reason  tomorrow, i'll quit tomorrow.....

Sounds like you got off well there mate, getting a room let alone a house re-plastered is bad enough, the smell is real annoying as well. Also saved yourself most likely a good fortune


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey TTT, why the negative thoughts bru, chillax, I think Jig's point was not just about a 24hour map, it's about how insanely obsessed game nerds get, hehe (no offence game peeps, just jiggiling with ya's) to the point where they would rather stay in that celebrate on a day like the 4th of July....
> 
> Anyway, I just had the most Heineken experience ever! We had a guy come round to check our house, the wife decided she want to get the whole placed plastered, ceilings done and all sorts. I am like, pffft, are you sure love?
> He comes in, nice intro, seems friendly enough. then ask, so you want the place plastered, and he looking around, checking the walls. And he says' "you know what, I wouldn't get the walls plastered if I were you. It's going to take about a week to do it, you have oak floors, I will need to cover everything really well, if anything gets under the oak, big problems! You would probably have to move out due to the humidity we would need to maintain". (I am thinking, FFFFFFFUUUUUUKKK THAT!) So he said he wouldn't be happy doing it, he could do it, but it would cost around 7 grand and he wouldn't feel happy taking that project on because our walls were okay. Then he checks our bathroom out as my wife wanted him to do that. Again, he is like in a really friendly way. "Look guys, unless you ust want to throw your money away, I would seriously just wait." He then went on to explain a few things that would make it better. I couldn't believe it, what a BLOODY NICE CHAP!!!!!! He wasn't Dutch!


Any handyman i kno would have been the best salesman for 7G's, and he would also say he is the guy you call to fix the problem after it arises. you got lucky to have such a nice guy come in.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2011)

DST said:


> I think Jig's point was not just about a 24hour map, it's about how insanely obsessed game nerds get, hehe (no offence game peeps, just jiggiling with ya's) to the point where they would rather stay in that celebrate on a day like the 4th of July....


That's exactly the point.

I agree black ops sucks. So what? I have fun playing it. PC's beat consoles anyday, too bad I only have a ps3 and no desktop. I tend to be happy with what I have, enjoy life. I try not to waste too much time being pissed off about why everything sucks. I rather embrace what I enjoy and ignore the rest. Much easier life this way. Being angry took a lot out of me my first 29 years.

One thought I love "Look for our similarities, not our differences"

peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Anyway, I just had the most Heineken experience ever! We had a guy come round to check our house, the wife decided she want to get the whole placed plastered, ceilings done and all sorts. I am like, pffft, are you sure love?
> He comes in, nice intro, seems friendly enough. then ask, so you want the place plastered, and he looking around, checking the walls. And he says' "you know what, I wouldn't get the walls plastered if I were you. It's going to take about a week to do it, you have oak floors, I will need to cover everything really well, if anything gets under the oak, big problems! You would probably have to move out due to the humidity we would need to maintain". (I am thinking, FFFFFFFUUUUUUKKK THAT!) So he said he wouldn't be happy doing it, he could do it, but it would cost around 7 grand and he wouldn't feel happy taking that project on because our walls were okay. Then he checks our bathroom out as my wife wanted him to do that. Again, he is like in a really friendly way. "Look guys, unless you ust want to throw your money away, I would seriously just wait." He then went on to explain a few things that would make it better. I couldn't believe it, what a BLOODY NICE CHAP!!!!!! He wasn't Dutch!


You should find something for the guy to do, just to give him some work. Obviously seems like a strait shooting guy. Amazing I tell you. How cool.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh he will get work. And he is living not far from us and I know he must be doing okay as he wouldn't be in the place he is. He was recommended through a friend of the wifes who had work done by him, and when they first met him they had the same experience, and now are at the point where him and his wife go for dinner round at theres. It's just nice to be nice.....which brings me on to my next topic 600.

Last night out squaffing a few beers a friend and another guy I know (a friends of me and the wifes little brother). Well they have an alternative news website which is about, well alternative news I guess, conspiracies, control theories, illuminati, and more, aliens and what not. Okay, I am not here to say, you are wrong or right for believing. But when someone starts speaking to me in a manner that is just taking the piss (or what I would call Preaching) it just gets my goat, I told the guy I understood how the banking system works as I had a degree in Economics, he started barking back, "If you did have a degree in Economics, you would understand that this bank lends money to this bank, who lends money, blah, blah (actually, he had the whole thing slightly wrong but I won't go into that) and it's all false economies". This was after he had said that the fight to legalise cannabis was pathetic, I quote "just another way for them to control you, let you sit and smoke your pot in your little room" (he has never been to my little room before BTW, lol). The other guy who is a good friend was sitting looking all mooshy faced and nicely stoned was quite shocked when I started back at the guy. Quite calmly I told him he was lucky that I didn't smack his face to start with, speaking down to me like some idiot, did he want to see my degree certificate I joked. I proceeded to ask him about how much he is independant and free, so you have a mortgage? Yes, do you grow your own vegetables? No, Do you collect your own water? No. Do you even live high enough not to be flooded when Holland goes down? No, (that was just a lol). but anyway, the guy was apologising left right and centre, my god it was cringe worthy. My other friend called me today saying he would stop talking about it and not bring that guy out again, haha. Life is hilarious without bloody aliens.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2011)

lolololollollolol good stuff D


----------



## duchieman (Jun 29, 2011)

Good one D! No time for BS!

[video=youtube;r9ObLGRq33o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ObLGRq33o[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Talking of destroyer, I just destroyed myself with that last bong, lol. Night night guys and gals of the 6double, time to go see wifey and bedbyes. Doei.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 29, 2011)

Jig, being angry is a tough way to go, it just takes too much energy out of you. Anger is like hate, it only affects you, not the person you are angry with or the person you are hating, only you. I spent over twenty years being a heroin addict, that ended about twenty three years ago and now I live trying to pay it forward to make up for the slimy shit I did as a junkie. Like you, I try to appreciate what I do have instead of thinking about what I don't have...and here is what I have, no job, no income and I don't know how I am going to pay next month's bills. I stopped smoking on sunday in preparation of a piss test I know I'm going to have to take to get a job. I could be angry, I could be worried and I could be depressed about the whole situation but for some reason I am oddly at ease with it all like something inside of me is telling me it's all going to be ok somehow or other. My sexual fantasy of screwing my young lady friend is over but we've managed to become good friends and truthfully it's all for the better because I've found someone I do believe I'm falling in love with. She's fifty four but a real young fifty four, like me, a real young fifty eight. I grew up in pennsylvania she is from across the river in new jersey and here we both are hundreds of miles from where we were born only to meet one another. We met on the internet and then in person about a month or so ago and it's been great. She is living in St. Augustine about two hours north of me. Since we met we have spent as much time together as possible, she's been here since monday and is staying until tuesday of next week. She was here last week and the week before too. Just a super lady. So my sexual fantasy of screwing someone half my age is dead and instead I've found someone who is mature and as sexual a woman as I've ever run across in my life. If you don't see me on here for a couple of days, I have already been forewarned, I'm getting my brains fucked out tonight. I guess things could be worse.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2011)

HU I wish I could be as positive as you! I try my best and am doing better every day.
My aunt died and we are not sure if her death was of natural causes or if her gf killed her for her money. I am trying not to let the hate and anger consume me. Hearing you talk about wasted energy and the stress it causes you is important for me to hear as a reminder.
Thanx HU!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jun 29, 2011)

You are welcome bassman. I've learned over the years we can't control another, hell we can barely control ourselves at times. If you want to change your life, change your thinking. It's all about attitude and how you view things. I try to always see the positive in things and not dwell on the negative like jig says, it just makes life easier if you don't spend your time being angry.

I have three cesspools in jiffy pellets, one popped today...and from another seed fairy I have a green manalishi popped. Unfortunately when I tried to open the little package I smashed the other green bean. Anyway thank you seed fairies, you know who you are. Oh yeah, I also have two gryphons planted and hopefully tomorrow morning I will see more of the beans popping through to see the light.

I know the tooth fairy is a bunch of hocus pocus but with a little trust in one anther the seed fairy isn't. Peace to all my family of the six hundred.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 29, 2011)

The seed fairy has been blocked in my area by the nasty ol Union who were on strike but the nasty government did something worse the other day and legislated them back to work. Now I'm not all Union loyal and I don't condone striking in an economic climate like today but, I definitely don't condone the government stepping in and removing freedoms and rights. On the bright side, Let the Fairy fly!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> WTF? I'm reading that with nowt but hugely negative thoughts. How is a 24 hour map a special weekend? Last game i played i told my computer what map i wanted and how long it would be played for and loaded up the server. Fuck black ops!  is that the same with the pc version or is it just a console thing? Either way i'd still take BF games (not 2142!) over the recent CoD games any day, CoD 1 and 2 were great though.
> 
> Havn't found many great games of late, playing through far cry 2 again to see if i can't stick with it long enough to finish, plan on giving gta4 a whirl but other than that there's not much that takes my fancy. I just love games where you can be a snealy sniper or change tactic and grab an ak and charge in, but all with a bit of planning and realism, but not too much, if that doesn't narrow things down too much  sniper ghost warrior seriously rocked though, fantastic fun. I havn't bought a computer game in years and years, i do love that aspect of the PC
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU BF HAS ALWAYS BEEN THE SHIT i loved playing BF2 on my pc im looking foward to BF3 but damn im gonna have no time lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2011)

View attachment 1670121

its been a good week........


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are the girls loking real nice and ready to finish up strong looks like my soil mix will hold up and keep some greenery until the end jsut now starting to get a lil yellowing few very large fan leaves have fallin off but all ither foilage is lush green..


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

Good on you HU's!!! HOpe things work out for you on the job front.



genuity said:


> View attachment 1670123View attachment 1670122View attachment 1670121
> 
> its been a good week........


Liking the Ugly Stick, lol!!!! cool name.



stinkbudd1 said:


> Here are the girls loking real nice and ready to finish up strong looks like my soil mix will hold up and keep some greenery until the end jsut now starting to get a lil yellowing few very large fan leaves have fallin off but all ither foilage is lush green..


There you go Stinkbud, for peeps who are hard of seeing....noice.

Sun is shining, the weather is sweet, makes me wanna move, my dancing feet....

Have anice day/night/sleep/whatever the fek you are doing, do it nicely!!

DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 30, 2011)

haha yee G got the ugly stick!! sounded like he was going to get rid of pretty cheap. im sure it still works just fine for an akward looking piece.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha yee G got the ugly stick!! sounded like he was going to get rid of pretty cheap. im sure it still works just fine for an akward looking piece.


one of a kind,and yep smokes like the rest.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha yee G got the ugly stick!! sounded like he was going to get rid of pretty cheap. im sure it still works just fine for an akward looking piece.


I do like it though  That bud looks dank too Gen





Soooooo what's poppin 6 double oh! Im having a jolly ol time pulling a few seeds from my first go at plant sexy time  the ones I pulled have nice dark striping on them,,, Im gonna let the plant go until it seems dead then I'll dry the bud like normal (probably a quicker dry actually because I aint smokin it, just for seeds) then maybe chuck em outside at my buddies place or slowly sift through them in my room. I really want them outside but would probably have to build a small green house... will see.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

HAve you pollenated a whole plant whodat? if you have you'll need a whole field! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

DST said:


> HAve you pollenated a whole plant whodat? if you have you'll need a whole field! lol


lol I did,,, top to bottom haha... She's only about a foot tall but yeah must be a hundred or two on her  the seeds exposing themselves are beautiful lol never thought Id say that haha.

Hope the wether is cooperating with ya D!


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

A hundred or so, more like 500 hundred or so mate!!! If I run a girl for seed I haven't really vegged them yet because of the amount of numbers you get. So going straight into 12/12 and pollenating seems to give you around 500 seeds, there or there abouts.

Here's an Engineers Dream, nuggetje!!!






Peace,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the insight D 
And that ED is fking bossy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

A post DST just made about the Engineers Dream... I was curious about it myself and thought maybe a few of yous might be too...... So without further ado  The ED! 




DST said:


> The ED is the Engineers Dream, which is a cross of a really stinky DeepPurpleQuerkle male that was used to make the DPQ F2's. Well I decided that the Casey Jones being a vigourous fukker, and the DPQ just adding driping trichomes to anything it touches, and the CJ being a very resinous plant, that their offsrping would be ones to be proud of, and so far everyone who has tried it says it's smashing, literally smashing your face in, lol. I have two of the more purply phenos revegging to do more experiments in the coming future. But both the Casey leaning pheno, and the DPQ (both purply, and non purply phenos) are incredibly resinous, amazing amount of trichs, and the most amazing combos of fruitiness, sourness, and some earthyness thrown in there, it's like a Pizza with all you favourite toppings, hahaha. Oh, and it was my idea, or did i say that already, head swell, swell. Seriously, she is a nice one.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

600 what gives?! lol jk peeps 


copy and paste Im sorry ~ not the greatest pics either,,, lol im not doing anyting right 
A seed 






BnS 










Space bombs 










Space bombs that will go in my new system VERY soon  










Mystery what? mystery trich? lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 30, 2011)

those last four pics look like they came from heaven.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> 600 what gives?! lol jk peeps
> 
> 
> copy and paste Im sorry ~ not the greatest pics either,,, lol im not doing anyting right
> ...


Daaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnn........................


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Daaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnn........................



Page 600 look out! lololol


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

double damnnnnnnnnn if that aint doing it right then fuck me backwards


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 1, 2011)

Whodat, beautiful job with your girls, looks fantastic. Even though I have not been posting much lately I have been reading every post again. I wanted to share this after reading it on another thread. A lot of us use t-5's for vegging, I came across a thread about quantum's badboy fixture for t-5's by a guy who calls himself pr0fessor. He mentions using actinic lamps which give off light at a specific wavelength similar to what led lighting does. He states he uses an actinic lamp that throws out light at the 420nm wavelength. From everything I've read about lighting, 420 is THE wavelength our plants desire the most when in veg. He also uses different actinics for flower. If anyone is interested I'll post a link to his thread. If nothing else it's a good read and he seems to know what he's talking about.

Be safe over the weekend folks and don't drink and drive, smoke a doobie instead and drive.

My smoker and my grill are going to get a workout this weekend. Chicken leg quarters on the smoker and rib eyes on the grill. This is day five of not smoking for me, I haven't gone this long without smoking in years, phucking drug tests, bah.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

Bloody liberty HeadsUp!!! I remember setting up a contract with an American telecom carrier in the Netherlands and they tried to make a stipulation of possible Drug tests on staff, I told the procurement department that this was Holland and that is not going to happen here, especially not when citizens are free to smoke MJ!!! Dumb asses. Hope you enjoy the braai!!!

Peace, DST

oh, and just think how high you are going to be when you first take a smoke


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 1, 2011)

DST, I have already been running that thought through my head since I can't run any smoke through there. I have a small jar of killing fields left and one nice nug of shackzilla, or as my lovely Leslie calls it, shag zilla.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian growers out there!
Peace!


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeh, happy what day Bru Doob said!!! Seriously, Canada day? Was it invented by Scot's who emigrated to Canada and needed another reason to get drunk, lol. Well I'll smoke a joint to you all in Canada. Sweet, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Well our country is representing Canada day our lovely Wills and Kate are visiting as we speak lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

Bloody Royals.....lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2011)

Monday is our celebration of independance from British rule and is a good reason for all to celebreate



cof


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes mon! Happy Canada Day! I'm even wakin and bakin to some Canadian homegrown, The Purp, this morning. Jordan of the Islands is the breeder. Real nice taste on the sweet side and a nice mellow buzz so far but too many distractions this morning and it's a buzz kill so now I'm gonna have to do another, now that they're gone. 

Whodat, I don't know how you can do any better? Your grow is so tuned it. If you ever got me into that room, you would have to extract me from it. 

Yes, the lovely couple (sarcasm with a hint of disdain), Will and Kate, are visiting us for 8 or 9 days and causing quite a ruckus. Maybe our PM will take them on a tour of the asbestos mines that he just convinced the world the byproduct is safe and shouldn't go on an international list of dangerous products, even though we're spending millions to rip it out of every government building and school. Then maybe a stop at the Tarsands! That would probably be just delightful! 

Anyway, happy weekend everyone. Hope it's nice and funfilled! Here's a shot I took last year on Canada Day.

*Happy 144 Canada!*


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Monday is our celebration of independance from British rule and is a good reason for all to celebreate
> 
> 
> cof


 Wow cof, I've never seen you so excited!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow cof, I've never seen you so excited!


The sun is shining, birds (and my son) are singing, plants are happy, short work day, three day week-end, a bowl of shackzilla, what's not to like?


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> 420 is THE wavelength our plants desire the most when in veg



No surprise there; I always get vegged by 420


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah fuck the brits , hooray for independance day, just loved that film.................oh shit im a brit....can i become canadian please..................


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

only if you are useful and meet the points criteria, lol. 



del66666 said:


> yeah fuck the brits , hooray for independance day, just loved that film.................oh shit im a brit....can i become canadian please..................


Aother run of oxtail soup - aka Quick Wash Oil. This was done with about an oz of RomulanxTimewarp, I never weighed it. Ah well, hopefull be ready tomorrow-ish.






Peace, DST


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 1, 2011)

Update, Day 38, with tric shots (they're all clear, just doesnt look it if the base is visible through the tric head).


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm dont know where to start! 
Happy Canada Day eh! lol Oh I really like that pic u took duchie  its cool, I also thank you for the kind words brother,,,, Im still trying to improve! Im also gonna be planning a trip to canada eh in the coming months so hopefully I may meet another 6er out and aboot 

DST~ the soup is the best way to do iso IMO, and thanks for the kind rep words homi  right back atcha!

Well is gonna be crazy out there so be careful everyone! 
DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

D if you want to have it ready faster you can always double boil it or use a hair dryer. i stay away from the double boil since it has to do with open flame but the hair dryer does the trick in about 45 min.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> D if you want to have it ready faster you can always double boil it or use a hair dryer. i stay away from the double boil since it has to do with open flame but the hair dryer does the trick in about 45 min.


omg LG NEVER use a gas stove you crazy mofo! Your lucky if you tried this and didnt catch on fire! If you double broil it use and ELECTRIC stove or hot plate. No smoking near it either and you better have GREAT ventelation before even considering doing it inside. Look out for water heater too because they have a pilot light as well. 
I'll pull that youtube vid for yah... 
No one want their house burnt down or even worse physical injuries! Burns are REALLY hard on ya body,,, is no good.

any who lol, I have an electric stove  (I like gas) and was glued to it watching the iso evaporate for a few hrs lol. And yes I have overkill venting for the process!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah fuck the brits , hooray for independance day, just loved that film.................oh shit im a brit....can i become canadian please..................


 Hey del, that's a US thing, we're still a little more tied with you guys than them. Don't know if you'd want to come here though, with this crime bill coming down the pipes, but being a Brit, I don't think you'd have to much trouble. 

Whodat, you let me know when your coming, I'll be here. I know you like good food and T.O is where it's at for that. 

DST, that looks great. How is it so dark brown? Is that just trim or is it more bud? I've got 3oz of dry trim, leaf and bud trim, no stalk, and I'm pondering what to do with it. When you say quick wash, do you mean a quick 10 second or so wash in a jar or something? 

Cheers
Duchie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's my visual contribution for Canada Day:
(*was taken at a military air show at Elmendorf, AFB in Anchorage (Alaska) back in about 1992-ish: the guy is a precision jumper, one of the best in the world, and he's Canadian, so, well, naturally a maple leaf was involved somewhere and... voila):


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Look out below!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh!
Heh, heh, heh...
I am celebrating my own bonus "Independence Day" this weekend:
It has been 1 month since I watched anything on television!!!
And I feel fan-tastic 
Woohoo!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2011)

That could be my very good buddy who taught me how to drive truck and got me licensed. He was Canadian Airborne and served with United Nations in Greece back around that time but used to do shows throughout the U.S. Just spoke with him the other day, will have to show him that pic. 

Now for some Gospel.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh!
> Heh, heh, heh...
> I am celebrating my own bonus "Independence Day" this weekend:
> It has been 1 month since I watched anything on television!!!
> ...


 Wow, I'm on the same road. We had them cut off on the 15th and none of us miss it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

HA yeah I havnt had tv for over a year and I feel great and uncorrupted  fking tv!



Sorry to totally post jack you Duchie but I couldnt resist 






It seems on the eighth day alcoholisme was created to keep people from taking over the world  what a naughty thing to do  Cheers peeps! Heres to Canada


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That could be my very good buddy who taught me how to drive truck and got me licensed. He was Canadian Airborne and served with United Nations in Greece back around that time but used to do shows throughout the U.S. Just spoke with him the other day, will have to show him that pic.
> 
> Now for some Gospel.
> View attachment 1672009





duchieman said:


> Wow, I'm on the same road. We had them cut off on the 15th and none of us miss it.


The year it happened is a little booze-hazy for me.
It was between 1992 and 1995-ish, or so.
He jumped at about 13,000ft up and calmly, perfectly, and ever so lightly, landed on a circle painted on the ground that was about as big as both of his feet.
All the while, there are other transport planes flying around dropping cargo out the back onto the ground while still flying, and explosions are going off all over to simulate cargo drops during combat.
And he didn't seem make a whole bunch of turns or course corrections as he came down (well, that WE idiots could see). He just honed in on his spot, locked in on it with his tractor beam and pulled himself down to that one tiny spot like he was meant to be there all along.
Was amazing. 
We had cut our cable TV down from the platinum service (everything) down to just the most basic broadcast TV (though it does include The Discovery Channel, an odd bonus).
But have been devoting more time to getting my hands in shape (lots of bass playing) and just didn't miss it.
I still don't. 
The only things I miss are the science shows, and the documentaries.
But netflix has a growing selection for rent and for streaming, thankfully.

SO....

WHY does THIS show make me laugh so freakin' hard!?!?!?!?
(*edit: oh.... I just realized I'm smoked out when I watch it...  )
*http://abc.go.com/watch/wipeout/SH5568487/VD55132231/hotties-versus-nerds*


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> The year it happened is a little booze-hazy for me.
> It was between 1992 and 1995-ish, or so.
> He jumped at about 13,000ft up and calmly, perfectly, and ever so lightly, landed on a circle painted on the ground that was about as big as both of his feet.
> All the while, there are other transport planes flying around dropping cargo out the back onto the ground while still flying, and explosions are going off all over to simulate cargo drops during combat.
> ...


So yeah Im toasted and trolling the 600 today and just anted to say I enjoyed the read Doob  it was exhilarating.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad you liked it, whodat 
Just a lazy day here for me.
Played about 6 hours last night (this morning) working on a song I'll be doing a video of with my new camtar.
Have played the song for years, but being able to watch Geddy play it has me changing a few things about how I play it, so need a little more work before it's ready.
But just about got it before going to sleep this morning.
Slept in until 3-pm, got online here to the 600 and am currently maintaining a comfortably extended wake & bake session while watching "Wipeout!" online.

Then, back to the song and hopefully will get a rough recording or two before my fingers are fried.


OH!!!
And, since it's supposed to get into the 80's through the weekend, I bought a big ol' box of Otter Pops last night and threw a big hand full of them into the freezer as soon as I got home, and just had my first one (lime flavored. "Sir Isaac Lime", "Poncho Punch", "Alexander The Grape", "Strawberry Short Kook", "Louie-Bloo Raspberry", and "Little Orphan Orange". They MUST have been high when they brainstormed those names in 1970...  ).




















*http://www.i-mockery.com/blabber/2007/05/31/one-otter-to-cool-them-all/*
Bring on the heat!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That could be my very good buddy who taught me how to drive truck and got me licensed. He was Canadian Airborne and served with United Nations in Greece back around that time but used to do shows throughout the U.S. Just spoke with him the other day, will have to show him that pic.
> 
> Now for some Gospel.
> View attachment 1672009


You know, duchie, I swear to probably-non-existent-god that there was mention of his international service in Greece.
How funny is it when you can take a random pic from the past, post it on a pot growing forum, and possibly know someone who knows the guy in the photo!?!
"_Oh, you're from Canada? Cool! Hey you must know Pete Maciborski in Grand Prairie? No? Hmm... how about Brock MacNeil over in Slave Lakes area? No? Are you sure you're from Canada_?"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha doob you really like those pops hehe  Yeah I cant help but think they were "under the influence" lol maybe even some psychedelics too lol and what's up with orphan orange wtf lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Haha doob you really like those pops hehe  Yeah I cant help but think they were "under the influence" lol maybe even some psychedelics too lol and what's up with orphan orange wtf lol


Between her and Strawberry Short Kook, I think that Sir Isaac Lime has some 'splaining to do!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I hope you peeps dont mind all the pr0n!











Seeded nugs 










not seeded








Close up of the tall clawing bco (it may be in a cold stream because its taller idk) 





The shorter stocky bco





and the seeded bco girl she is 15 inches tall and seede top to bottom







Space bomb 





BnS 1


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 1, 2011)

Those plants look amazing whodat. I love the first pic. Is that just two plants or four?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn, duchie!
I'm revisiting the youtube stuff of The Kinks you posted the other day.
First off: huge fan of The Kinks!
Second: clicking on some of the older performances brought back lots of memories of rocking a serious moptop when starting out in first grade.
Kindergarten was all prim & proper: buttoned-up shortsleeve shirt, styling earth-toned courduroy pants, with short hair neatly slicked down with Brylcream.
The next year, 1972 had the full on righteous moptop. 
The first kid to have "long hair" in my school. 
Got in lots of trouble over it from the teachers & principal, and got into LOTS of glorious fights with the kids who were taught to hate hippies because of it, too. Or were taught that guys who have "long" hair are fags. 
You know, all those theories upon which rocket scientry are built upon. 
Always kept it long, until shortly after getting married.
Was my choice to cut it.
Thinking it was the wrong choice.
Haven't had a haircut since the new year.
Have no plans on getting another haircut for a long time.
Strange how some things never seem to change...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Those plants look amazing whodat. I love the first pic. Is that just two plants or four?


Its 4 plants but they had a pretty crazy stretch (expected from this strain) Thanks buster


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2011)

Ha ha, my mom couldn't get me and my brother to cut our hair no way! We were picked on a lot too but I think it was more for the clothes our mom dressed us in. Same thing too, marriage took my mullet away. I think I'm doing the mid life crisis thing and thought of growing it back but it's too thin now and would look ridiculous but I am sporting a bit of chops that I never did before. Kinda my Fack the world thing. 

I posted this before but it's my favorite Kinks tune. I watched an interview with Ray and Jules Holland (huge Squeeze fan I am. Always reminds me of when I met my wife) and he was explaining the shoot that day in the winter. Just too funny.
[video=youtube;1h1oRP7FfBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 1, 2011)

My lord it makes me so happy to stop here and see all the great stuff going on so to keep it short but sweet happy Canada day a lil late and for you americans have a safe and happy fourth of july i know i will..
To all that i didnt rep or like i did not forget you and everything here is simply amazing..


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> omg LG NEVER use a gas stove you crazy mofo! Your lucky if you tried this and didnt catch on fire! If you double broil it use and ELECTRIC stove or hot plate. No smoking near it either and you better have GREAT ventelation before even considering doing it inside. Look out for water heater too because they have a pilot light as well.
> I'll pull that youtube vid for yah...
> No one want their house burnt down or even worse physical injuries! Burns are REALLY hard on ya body,,, is no good.
> 
> any who lol, I have an electric stove  (I like gas) and was glued to it watching the iso evaporate for a few hrs lol. And yes I have overkill venting for the process!


ive never done it with any flame or double boil or broil. the guys i saw do it that method used hot plate like you said but that still would scare me. ive never really had any fear of having any evaporated iso catch fire so i dont change any ventelation when doing it, just open up a few windows cause that shit stinks! you would need an extremely large amount of iso evaporated in the air to really cause damage IMO. still better safe than sorry thats for sure. BURNS HIRT LIKE A MOTHERF$%^&*.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

Blow up......


Harrekin said:


> Update, Day 38, with tric shots (they're all clear, just doesnt look it if the base is visible through the tric head).





littlegrower2004 said:


> D if you want to have it ready faster you can always double boil it or use a hair dryer. i stay away from the double boil since it has to do with open flame but the hair dryer does the trick in about 45 min.


I got the time holmes, still not finished the lst chunk, just being prepared 



whodatnation said:


> omg LG NEVER use a gas stove you crazy mofo! Your lucky if you tried this and didnt catch on fire! If you double broil it use and ELECTRIC stove or hot plate. No smoking near it either and you better have GREAT ventelation before even considering doing it inside. Look out for water heater too because they have a pilot light as well.
> I'll pull that youtube vid for yah...
> No one want their house burnt down or even worse physical injuries! Burns are REALLY hard on ya body,,, is no good.
> 
> any who lol, I have an electric stove  (I like gas) and was glued to it watching the iso evaporate for a few hrs lol. And yes I have overkill venting for the process!


I have a nice drying drawer, gets to a nice low temperature, I was thinking, oh I could use that, then I realised it was a drawer and would probably end up exploding after a while, lol. 



duchieman said:


> Hey del, that's a US thing, we're still a little more tied with you guys than them. Don't know if you'd want to come here though, with this crime bill coming down the pipes, but being a Brit, I don't think you'd have to much trouble.
> 
> Whodat, you let me know when your coming, I'll be here. I know you like good food and T.O is where it's at for that.
> 
> ...


I used Romulan Timewarp buds, just ground them up into a jar, half covered with Everclear then shaked for 30-40 seconds (well actually about a minute) Then drained through a 75 micron bag. At first it is green then in about an hour changes to the brownish colour....until it eventually looks like a piece of the stickiets looking Double0 hash. When you tear a bit of it is basically blonde inside....fekking yummy. This stuff I reckon gets me as stoned as I can get.



DoobieBrother said:


> Glad you liked it, whodat
> Just a lazy day here for me.
> Played about 6 hours last night (this morning) working on a song I'll be doing a video of with my new camtar.
> Have played the song for years, but being able to watch Geddy play it has me changing a few things about how I play it, so need a little more work before it's ready.
> ...


We get ice pops like that, but I don't think they are called such cool names!!!!



whodatnation said:


> Well I hope you peeps dont mind all the pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO WE DON'T MIND THE PR0N!!!! lol. Awesome



duchieman said:


> Ha ha, my mom couldn't get me and my brother to cut our hair no way! We were picked on a lot too but I think it was more for the clothes our mom dressed us in. Same thing too, marriage took my mullet away. I think I'm doing the mid life crisis thing and thought of growing it back but it's too thin now and would look ridiculous but I am sporting a bit of chops that I never did before. Kinda my Fack the world thing.
> 
> I posted this before but it's my favorite Kinks tune. I watched an interview with Ray and Jules Holland (huge Squeeze fan I am. Always reminds me of when I met my wife) and he was explaining the shoot that day in the winter. Just too funny.
> [video=youtube;1h1oRP7FfBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw[/video]


I went to see Jules Holland a couple of months back, he was awesome. I am sure my old music teacher was in the Kinks, I could be wrong.....may be it was another group, lol.



littlegrower2004 said:


> ive never done it with any flame or double boil or broil. the guys i saw do it that method used hot plate like you said but that still would scare me. ive never really had any fear of having any evaporated iso catch fire so i dont change any ventelation when doing it, just open up a few windows cause that shit stinks! you would need an extremely large amount of iso evaporated in the air to really cause damage IMO. still better safe than sorry thats for sure. BURNS HIRT LIKE A MOTHERF$%^&*.


Little bit of flambé never hurt anyone, lmao.

I got up and it was lovely and sunny, it's now bloody over cast 40 minutes later....(morning weather rant!!) Ah well, seems sunny in my cab which is the main thing.

Have a nice Saturday folks.

DST


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 2, 2011)

well hi all i been a member for a while and have also been growing with 600s for a while too and i guess its time i come on board. i grow in coco a 5 5 mix of fine and medium mix running two recirculating systems w 30 gal res that i change our every 6-7 days. i run a hortilux 600 w a digi greenhouse ballast on a light rail that moves about 3 ft but is set u to move 8-12 feet. currently i have a few girls under it and 3 unknown ssh in the back the other girls are pure power plant from nirvana, and coming soon wil be the june special from attitude as well as northern lights fem and iced grapefruit fem, all my fems from the special have survived so far fingers crossed and i only lost one northern of 4 and no iced g fruit. anny whooo
i use botanicare pure blend pro and b 52 as well as humbolt roots and some other little things in veg and in bloom i use bloom from botanicare b52 weeks 3-6 snow storm and cal mag and gravity as well as molasses. id like a couple more bloom nutes but am leary to jump right in. suggestions welcome i was thinking carbo load from advanced and a silicate of some sort. o btw i just started using co2 and im trying to get it dialed in

heres a couple shots of the 600 setup


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

DST You gotta do the sun dance. Just dont get it wrong and accidentally make it rain lol


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey MaintMan, welcome on board, I am sure you'll find it nice and cosey here. Especially if you like suinning yer girls under a 6hunner.

Good luck with the grow and please feel free to chime in, ask questions, post rubbish - within reason - lol, and just have a good old smoke along.

Peace my bru,

DST




MaintMan said:


> well hi all i been a member for a while and have also been growing with 600s for a while too and i guess its time i come on board. i grow in coco a 5 5 mix of fine and medium mix running two recirculating systems w 30 gal res that i change our every 6-7 days. i run a hortilux 600 w a digi greenhouse ballast on a light rail that moves about 3 ft but is set u to move 8-12 feet. currently i have a few girls under it and 3 unknown ssh in the back the other girls are pure power plant from nirvana, and coming soon wil be the june special from attitude as well as northern lights fem and iced grapefruit fem, all my fems from the special have survived so far fingers crossed and i only lost one northern of 4 and no iced g fruit. anny whooo
> i use botanicare pure blend pro and b 52 as well as humbolt roots and some other little things in veg and in bloom i use bloom from botanicare b52 weeks 3-6 snow storm and cal mag and gravity as well as molasses. id like a couple more bloom nutes but am leary to jump right in. suggestions welcome i was thinking carbo load from advanced and a silicate of some sort. o btw i just started using co2 and im trying to get it dialed in
> 
> heres a couple shots of the 600 setup


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

see that's the difficulty, the dances are so similar, you almost got to be Leroy from Fame to get it right!!!!


whodatnation said:


> DST You gotta do the sun dance. Just dont get it wrong and accidentally make it rain lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

DST said:


> see that's the difficulty, the dances are so similar, you almost got to be Leroy from Fame to get it right!!!!


Or chris brown lol

I just googled Leroy from Fame and I got this lmfaoshidmp


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks an right on my brotha Doobie!!Have a great one !!


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks dst, yea i like my 600 i used to run 3 now im just on a kick to see how much i can get from just one also i started cycling the girls in a little better and have a dedicated veg area now so i dont need the 1800 watts that i did before to get me through the times. and omg that shot of "leroy" is hilarious


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/gallery//data/500/IMG_43901.JPG
so dst what strain is this and how many girls are in there that looks awesome and id love to get some


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/gallery//data/500/IMG_43901.JPG
> so dst what strain is this and how many girls are in there that looks awesome and id love to get some


Hey MM  those girlies are mine and there are 4 of them. Its a mystery strain I got from someone.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2011)

From the looks of it, we might be having to call in Seal Team 6 to go in and rescue whodat after he takes his first toke off of that mutant mystery snow weed he's got percolating.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> From the looks of it, we might be having to call in Seal Team 6 to go in and rescue whodat after he takes his first toke off of that mutant mystery snow weed he's got percolating.


Bring some jaws of life to the trim party... incase one may fall on the canopy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Bring some jaws of life to the trim party... incase one may fall on the canopy


"In other news, a Rocky Mountain man's deceased body was found in a cannabis grow room. Apparently the man leaned over the plants to move a thermometer when his sleeve brushed against a resin coated leaf trapping his arm.
In the ensuing panic, coroners believe in trying to free himself, his struggles only got him more firmly stuck amongst the incredibly chrystalline surfaces of the young leaves.
Next to the body was found a half pack of zig-zags, a beautiful but broken spoon pipe, and a large pile of roaches and pot ash.
It is presumed that he must have tried to smoke his way out, but "the forest was too thick", said sheriff's deputies who were at the scene.
Authorities are investigating if there was any foul play on the part of the plants and are holding them for questioning."


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> "In other news, a Rocky Mountain man's deceased body was found in a cannabis grow room. Apparently the man leaned over the plants to move a thermometer when his sleeve brushed against a resin coated leaf trapping his arm.
> In the ensuing panic, coroners believe in trying to free himself, his struggles only got him more firmly stuck amongst the incredibly chrystalline surfaces of the young leaves.
> Next to the body was found a half pack of zig-zags, a beautiful but broken spoon pipe, and a large pile of roaches and pot ash.
> It is presumed that he must have tried to smoke his way out, but "the forest was too thick", said sheriff's deputies who were at the scene.
> Authorities are investigating if there was any foul play on the part of the plants and are holding them for questioning."


I started loling too hard to read haha
Straight from the onion I tell ya lol
Thanks allot doob that was great


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> "In other news, a Rocky Mountain man's deceased body was found in a cannabis grow room. Apparently the man leaned over the plants to move a thermometer when his sleeve brushed against a resin coated leaf trapping his arm.
> In the ensuing panic, coroners believe in trying to free himself, his struggles only got him more firmly stuck amongst the incredibly chrystalline surfaces of the young leaves.
> Next to the body was found a half pack of zig-zags, a beautiful but broken spoon pipe, and a large pile of roaches and pot ash.
> It is presumed that he must have tried to smoke his way out, but "the forest was too thick", said sheriff's deputies who were at the scene.
> Authorities are investigating if there was any foul play on the part of the plants and are holding them for questioning."


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again. Ten times rep for that story lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again. Ten times rep for that story lol


I totally agree  had me hanging on every word  until I was laughing too hard to see the screen  I wish it could fit in my sig.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

Seems fitting.
meow....





woof...





growler...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2011)

That... that looks kind of... _dangerous_... *deadly*, even....
But me likey a *LOT*!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

sugar coated oily dog bonbons......heerlijk, super lekker even.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, that must be a pretty deep and fulfilling high coming at you from several different angles all at the same time.
It's like a slice of home baked gourmet bread, slathered in fresh butter and covered with a sweet & chunky layer of marmalade....
....one that leaves you smiling and pleasantly passed out!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2011)

doobie

Your creativity blows me away...really well done. Only thing missing was an 'empty lighter was also found'

DST
Have you made a will?...that looks deadly....and delightful.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> doobie
> 
> Your creativity blows me away...really well done. Only thing missing was an 'empty lighter was also found'
> 
> ...


I thought about mentioning an empty Bic or dried up Zippo, but my brain is a bit weed-soft tonight and I missed it. 
Speaking of "weed-soft", the clock on the wall says "Joint:30" in the morning.
Union Break!
Smoke if you got 'em.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2011)

DST said:


> sugar coated oily dog bonbons......heerlijk, super lekker even.


I love bonbons. 
My mouth is literally watering right now...
And eveytime I here the word "bonbons" I can't help but think of this:

[video=youtube;VMt3GOyRkU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMt3GOyRkU4[/video]


I suppose the two gentlemen featured in the video below (the poet Robert Service, and the performer Larry Beck) have both contributed to my sense of humor & irony over the years. 
In fact, odd coincidence, Larry Beck hosted a children's show in Alaska ("The Mother Moose Show") when I was a little kid, and along with his own humor & Alaskan poetry, he would recite and act out various Robert Service poems & ballads, and then show cartoons ("Underdog", 
"Klondike Kat", etc.)
[video=youtube;H8UBat78jRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8UBat78jRo[/video]

The Ballad of Blasphemous Bill
-by Robert W. Service

I took a contract to bury the body of blasphemous Bill MacKie,
Whenever, wherever or whatsoever the manner of death he die--

Whether he die in the light o' day or under the peak-faced moon;
In cabin or dance-hall, camp or dive, mucklucks or patent shoon;

On velvet tundra or virgin peak, by glacier, drift or draw;
In muskeg hollow or canyon gloom, by avalanche, fang or claw;

By battle, murder or sudden wealth, by pestilence, hooch or lead--
I swore on the Book I would follow and look till I found my tombless dead.

For Bill was a dainty kind of cuss, and his mind was mighty sot
On a dinky patch with flowers and grass in a civilized bone-yard lot.

And where he died or how he died, it didn't matter a damn
So long as he had a grave with frills and a tombstone "epigram".

So I promised him, and he paid the price in good cheechako coin
(Which the same I blowed in that very night down in the Tenderloin).

Then I painted a three-foot slab of pine: "Here lies poor Bill MacKie",
And I hung it up on my cabin wall and I waited for Bill to die.

Years passed away, and at last one day came a squaw with a story strange,
Of a long-deserted line of traps 'way back of the Bighorn range;

Of a little hut by the great divide, and a white man stiff and still,
Lying there by his lonesome self, and I figured it must be Bill.

So I thought of the contract I'd made with him, and I took down from the shelf
The swell black box with the silver plate he'd picked out for hisself;

And I packed it full of grub and "hooch", and I slung it on the sleigh;
Then I harnessed up my team of dogs and was off at dawn of day.

You know what it's like in the Yukon wild when it's sixty-nine below;
When the ice-worms wriggle their purple heads through the crust of the pale blue snow;

When the pine-trees crack like little guns in the silence of the wood,
And the icicles hang down like tusks under the parka hood;

When the stove-pipe smoke breaks sudden off, and the sky is weirdly lit,
And the careless feel of a bit of steel burns like a red-hot spit;

When the mercury is a frozen ball, and the frost-fiend stalks to kill--
Well, it was just like that that day when I set out to look for Bill.

Oh, the awful hush that seemed to crush me down on every hand,
As I blundered blind with a trail to find through that blank and bitter land;

Half dazed, half crazed in the winter wild, with its grim heart-breaking woes,
And the ruthless strife for a grip on life that only the sourdough knows!

North by the compass, North I pressed; river and peak and plain
Passed like a dream I slept to lose and I waked to dream again.

River and plain and mighty peak--and who could stand unawed?
As their summits blazed, he could stand undazed at the foot of the throne of God.

North, aye, North, through a land accurst, shunned by the scouring brutes,
And all I heard was my own harsh word and the whine of the malamutes,

Till at last I came to a cabin squat, built in the side of a hill,
And I burst in the door, and there on the floor, frozen to death, lay Bill.

Ice, white ice, like a winding-sheet, sheathing each smoke-grimed wall;
Ice on the stove-pipe, ice on the bed, ice gleaming over all;

Sparkling ice on the dead man's chest, glittering ice in his hair,
Ice on his fingers, ice in his heart, ice in his glassy stare;

Hard as a log and trussed like a frog, with his arms and legs outspread.
I gazed at the coffin I'd brought for him, and I gazed at the gruesome dead,

And at last I spoke: "Bill liked his joke; but still, goddamn his eyes,
A man had ought to consider his mates in the way he goes and dies."

Have you ever stood in an Arctic hut in the shadow of the Pole,
With a little coffin six by three and a grief you can't control?

Have you ever sat by a frozen corpse that looks at you with a grin,
And that seems to say: "You may try all day, but you'll never jam me in"?

I'm not a man of the quitting kind, but I never felt so blue
As I sat there gazing at that stiff and studying what I'd do.

Then I rose and I kicked off the husky dogs that were nosing round about,
And I lit a roaring fire in the stove, and I started to thaw Bill out.

Well, I thawed and thawed for thirteen days, but it didn't seem no good;
His arms and legs stuck out like pegs, as if they was made of wood.

Till at last I said: "It ain't no use--he's froze too hard to thaw;
He's obstinate, and he won't lie straight, so I guess I got to--saw."

So I sawed off poor Bill's arms and legs, and I laid him snug and straight
In the little coffin he picked hisself, with the dinky silver plate;

And I came nigh near to shedding a tear as I nailed him safely down;
Then I stowed him away in my Yukon sleigh, and I started back to town.

So I buried him as the contract was in a narrow grave and deep,
And there he's waiting the Great Clean-up, when the Judgment sluice-heads sweep;

And I smoke my pipe and I meditate in the light of the Midnight Sun,
And sometimes I wonder if they was, the awful things I done.

And as I sit and the parson talks, expounding of the Law,
I often think of poor old Bill--and how hard he was to saw.

----------
The Ballad of the Ice-Worm Cocktail
-by Robert W. Service

To Dawson Town came Percy Brown from London on the Thames.
A pane of glass was in his eye, and stockings on his stems.
Upon the shoulder of his coat a leather pad he wore,
To rest his deadly rifle when it wasn't seeking gore;

The which it must have often been, for Major Percy Brown,
According to his story was a hunter of renown,

Who in the Murrumbidgee wilds had stalked the kangaroo
And killed the cassowary on the plains of Timbuctoo.

And now the Arctic fox he meant to follow to its lair,
And it was also his intent to beard the Artic hare...

Which facts concerning Major Brown I merely tell because
I fain would have you know him for the Nimrod that he was.

Now Skipper Grey and Deacon White were sitting in the shack,
And sampling of the whisky that pertained to Sheriff Black.

Said Skipper Grey: "I want to say a word about this Brown:
The piker's sticking out his chest as if he owned the town."

Said Sheriff Black: "he has no lack of frigorated cheek;
He called himself a Sourdough when he'd just been here a week."

Said Deacon White: "Methinks you're right, and so I have a plan
By which I hope to prove to-night the mettle of the man.

Just meet me where the hooch-bird sings, and though our ways be rude
We'll make a proper Sourdough of this Piccadilly dude."

Within the Malamute Saloon were gathered all the gang;
The fun was fast and furious, and the loud hooch-bird sang.

In fact the night's hilarity had almost reached its crown,
When into its storm-centre breezed the gallant Major Brown.

And at the apparation, whith its glass eye and plus-fours,
From fifty alcoholic throats responded fifty roars.

With shouts of stark amazement and with whoops of sheer delight,
They surged around the stranger, but the first was Deacon White.

"We welcome you," he cried aloud, "to this the Great White Land.
The Artic Brotherhood is proud to grip you by the hand.

Yea, sportsman of the bull-dog breed, from trails of far away,
To Yukoners this is indeed a memorable day.

Our jubilation to express, vocabularies fail...
Boys, hail the Great Cheechako!" And the boys responded: "Hail!"

"And now," continued Deacon White to blushing Major Brown,
"Behold assembled the eelight and cream of Dawson Town,

And one ambition fills their hearts and makes their bosoms glow -
They want to make you, honoured sir, a bony feed Sourdough.

The same, some say, is one who's seen the Yukon ice go out,
But most profound authorities the definition doubt,

And to the genial notion of this meeting, Major Brown,
A Sourdough is a guy who drinks ... an ice-worm cocktail down."

"By Gad!" responded Major Brown, "that's ripping, don't you know.
I've always felt I'd like to be a certified Sourdough.

And though I haven't any doubt your Winter's awf'ly nice,
Mayfair, I fear, may miss me ere the break-up of your ice.

Yet (pray excuse my ignorance of matters such as these)
A cocktail I can understand - but what's an ice-worm, please?"

Said Deacon White: "It is not strange that you should fail to know,
Since ice-worms are peculiar to the Mountain of Blue Snow.

Within the Polar rim it rears, a solitary peak,
And in the smoke of early Spring (a spectacle unique)

Like flame it leaps upon the sight and thrills you through and through,
For though its cone is piercing white, its base is blazing blue.

Yet all is clear as you draw near - for coyley peering out
Are hosts and hosts of tiny worms, each indigo of snout.

And as no nourishment they find, to keep themselves alive
They masticate each other's tails, till just the Tough survive.

Yet on this stern and Spartan fare so-rapidly they grow,
That some attain six inches by the melting of the snow.

Then when the tundra glows to green and nigger heads appear,
They burrow down and are not seen until another year."

"A toughish yarn," laughed Major Brown, "as well you may admit.
I'd like to see this little beast before I swallow it."

"'Tis easy done," said Deacon White, "Ho! Barman, haste and bring
Us forth some pickled ice-worms of the vintage of last Spring."

But sadly still was Barman Bill, then sighed as one bereft:
"There's been a run on cocktails, Boss; there ain't an ice-worm left.

Yet wait . . . By gosh! it seems to me that some of extra size
Were picked and put away to show the scientific guys."

Then deeply in a drawer he sought, and there he found a jar,
The which with due and proper pride he put upon the bar;

And in it, wreathed in queasy rings, or rolled into a ball,
A score of grey and greasy things, were drowned in alcohol.

Their bellies were a bilious blue, their eyes a bulbous red;
Their back were grey, and gross were they, and hideous of head.

And when with gusto and a fork the barman speared one out,
It must have gone four inches from its tail-tip to its snout.

Cried Deacon White with deep delight: "Say, isn't that a beaut?"
"I think it is," sniffed Major Brown, "a most disgustin' brute.

Its very sight gives me the pip. I'll bet my bally hat,
You're only spoofin' me, old chap. You'll never swallow that."

"The hell I won't!" said Deacon White. "Hey! Bill, that fellows fine.
Fix up four ice-worm cocktails, and just put that wop in mine."

So Barman Bill got busy, and with sacerdotal air
His art's supreme achievement he proceeded to prepare.

His silver cups, like sickle moon, went waving to and fro,
And four celestial cocktails soon were shining in a row.

And in the starry depths of each, artistically piled,
A fat and juicy ice-worm raised its mottled mug and smiled.

Then closer pressed the peering crowd, suspended was the fun,
As Skipper Grey in courteous way said: "Stranger, please take one."

But with a gesture of disgust the Major shook his head.
"You can't bluff me. You'll never drink that gastly thing," he said.

"You'll see all right," said Deacon White, and held his cocktail high,
Till its ice-worm seemed to wiggle, and to wink a wicked eye.

Then Skipper Grey and Sheriff Black each lifted up a glass,
While through the tense and quiet crowd a tremor seemed to pass.

"Drink, Stranger, drink," boomed Deacon White. "proclaim you're of the best,
A doughty Sourdough who has passed the Ice-worm Cocktail Test."

And at these words, with all eyes fixed on gaping Major Brown,
Like a libation to the gods, each dashed his cocktail down.

The Major gasped with horror as the trio smacked their lips.
He twiddled at his eye-glass with unsteady finger-tips.

Into his starry cocktail with a look of woe he peered,
And it's ice-worm, to his thinking, most incontinently leered.

Yet on him were a hundred eyes, though no one spoke aloud,
For hushed with expectation was the waiting, watching crowd.

The Major's fumbling hand went forth - the gang prepared to cheer;
The Major's falt'ring hand went back, the mob prepared to jeer,

The Major gripped his gleaming glass and laid it to his lips,
And as despairfully he took some nauseated sips,

From out its coil of crapulence the ice-worm raised its head,
Its muzzle was a murky blue, its eyes a ruby red.

And then a roughneck bellowed fourth: "This stiff comes here and struts,
As if he bought the blasted North - jest let him show his guts."

And with a roar the mob proclaimed: "Cheechako, Major Brown,
Reveal that you're of Sourdough stuff, and drink your cocktail down."

The Major took another look, then quickly closed his eyes,
For even as he raised his glass he felt his gorge arise.

Aye, even though his sight was sealed, in fancy he could see
That grey and greasy thing that reared and sneered in mockery.

Yet round him ringed the callous crowd - and how they seemed to gloat!
It must be done . . . He swallowed hard . . . The brute was at his throat.

He choked. . . he gulped . . . Thank God! at last he'd got the horror down.
The from the crowd went up a roar: "Hooray for Sourdough Brown!"

With shouts they raised him shoulder high, and gave a rousing cheer,
But though they praised him to the sky the Major did not hear.

Amid their demonstrative glee delight he seemed to lack;
Indeed it almost seemed that he - was "keeping something back."

A clammy sweat was on his brow, and pallid as a sheet:
"I feel I must be going now," he'd plaintively repeat.

Aye, though with drinks and smokes galore, they tempted him to stay,
With sudden bolt he gained the door, and made his get-away.

And ere next night his story was the talk of Dawson Town,
But gone and reft of glory was the wrathful Major Brown;

For that ice-worm (so they told him) of such formidable size
Was - a stick of stained spaghetti with two red ink spots for eyes.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2011)

It's no wonder I love this thread, we are insane and personally I can't stand normal, it scares the crap out of me.

My spider mites are alive and doing great, if anyone needs any feel free to contact me, it's a bumper harvest for them.

cof, out of five feminized uberkushes I got two to grow. Out of about a half dozen or so regular extremas, I had one grow and it turned out male. I have had no other problems with any of sannies other strains but those two are giving me a ton of grief.

Anyway here's a sorry update of my three week into flower deep psycho and psycho killer along with my ten week morning glory. This morning won't be so glorious for her, she's meeting the grinning reaper today. She could really go another week but she's getting chopped so I can dry her and sell her. With no job I need the money plus not smoking any myself I'm not keeping it.

This thread is an absolute blast. Genuity, I see you on the badboy t-5 thread, isn't it amazing how many flamers and bashers there are on that thread.

It's going to be bombs away again in my grow room after this one finishes. Damn mites have returned with all their friends. Does anyone have a clue where these little bastards come from?


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

so heres my tent at the min.










Dog at 2 weeks.





other dog at 2 weeks.





DPQ @ 2 weeks.





cheese at 8 weeks.





Livers/blues at 8 weeeks


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2011)

Good morning !  Club 6 looking nice as always. Very nice Mr West !  Happy 4th everyone and have a nice long weekend.


Week 3 vegg. Maybe only a week to go maybe two before 12/12.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have been so busy lately, and have lots of catching up to do here. I am gonna be trimming all day today......


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2011)

So here is my morning glory mostly stripped of her leaves and then some pics after trimming. The pic with the phone, that's the smallest bud from the plant. This beast had two colas that could have been the main cola on any other plant. The pic with the three buds is the main cola and her sisters. This thing is dense. There are eight side branches and the main cola for a total of nine buds. I'm guessing two plus ounces dry. The other pic with the phone is the main cola.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2011)

Heads Up

She looks good. Somebody's going to be happy.
The only sannie product that gave me a hard time was the anesthesia, which never did germinate, even after sannie replaced it twice. This was about the time that wassup, the breeder, was experimenting with plasma lights.
Did you get any pollen from the extrema? I have an excellant lady that I've been running for over a year and she needs to spread the love.


cof


----------



## constructionpig (Jul 2, 2011)

My new 600 is in transit right now I can't wait. I've only tried 4' tubes so far with pretty good results.


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have been so busy lately, and have lots of catching up to do here. I am gonna be trimming all day today......


 
Happy trimming !


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2011)

constructionpig said:


> My new 600 is in transit right now I can't wait. I've only tried 4' tubes so far with pretty good results.


 

Ahh! Welcome to the Six !


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 2, 2011)

well cool there who dat sorry for jacking your shot, i thought it was dst, thats got some amazing tric clusters, im sooooo jealous, i hope that the girls i got coming will end up half as frosty...good friend lol o and im guessing thats under a 6 hundie


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2011)

cof, here's that pic for you.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2011)

Off topic question but, I'm wondering if anyone here is up on the new Google+. They're running field trials right now with rolling invite only. I have been given an invite but even still Google's rolling them out slowly and won't let me on board yet. Anyway, if you're interested get back to me cause once I'm in then I should be able to send invites myself.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Off topic question but, I'm wondering if anyone here is up on the new Google+. They're running field trials right now with rolling invite only. I have been given an invite but even still Google's rolling them out slowly and won't let me on board yet. Anyway, if you're interested get back to me cause once I'm in then I should be able to send invites myself.


Similerly to gmail? I got an ivite for that years ago from some random internet person lol. It was ages b4 i could send invites to ppl


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2011)

cof, no I didn't collect any pollen. Right after I could identify the sex he got pulled and killed.

Out of curiosity how did you contact sannie and how was he about replacing the beans? I ordered these maybe last year but haven't gotten around to growing them until now, the extremas. The uberkush I grew one about two grows ago but have two in peat pellets now that aren't germing. I gave two away and only one of those grew the other never came up and the person growing them germed them using the paper towel method so a tap root formed but it never grew.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Similerly to gmail? I got an ivite for that years ago from some random internet person lol. It was ages b4 i could send invites to ppl


 Nope, it's Googles competition to facebook. http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> cof, no I didn't collect any pollen. Right after I could identify the sex he got pulled and killed.
> 
> Out of curiosity how did you contact sannie and how was he about replacing the beans? I ordered these maybe last year but haven't gotten around to growing them until now, the extremas. The uberkush I grew one about two grows ago but have two in peat pellets now that aren't germing. I gave two away and only one of those grew the other never came up and the person growing them germed them using the paper towel method so a tap root formed but it never grew.


I contacted him thru the sannies site and he replaced them twice with no problem, but I (and mr jdb) still couldn't get them to germ, so I gave up.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks cof. Just got back from a visit to 'the villages'. They have live bands every night at their town squares and the one we visited is right across from a lake with a nice boardwalk to stroll around. It's hot as hell as usual, ninety degrees at eight in the evening but a nice breeze to make it feel like eighty nine. Here's a couple of pics of the place. That's my honey with the indian.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm in need of some clones  
I have some seedlings going but am an impatient bastard and will be running out of my personal stash before these seedlings can get to a decent size and then flower. Now that I've started hitting the vale and eating cookies again I seem to be going through it faster than before. After smoking oil with Seedless and Jigfresh I've started hitting my bubbler and spoon daily with a mixture of hash and bud in it too. I'm turning into an actual pot smoker dammit, lol.

If there's any 600 brethren that might be able to hook a brother up, let me know via PM. PLEASE....and thank you in advance.

EDIT: If you live with a couple hours of me I'll pick them up. Might be difficult for me to pick them up if I have to go much farther than that.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2011)

Yo sixers. Anyone in fresno? Hit me up on the pm if you wanna hang for breakfast tomorrow... i think ill be in the area. 

Hey dez... lol on you being a smoker now. I just quit today for a bit so we can make a baby. Don't want no lazy swimmers, haha.

Heads up. Me and my lady approve of yours. I told her you posted a pic and she said "is he still messing around with that young thing?" I had no idea I talked so much about you all around the house. The 600 is part of the family around here. Glad to see you stop by.

Everyone else... ill catch up tuesday. I got some black ops to play monday. Woooohooooo 24/7 nuketown!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yo sixers. Anyone in fresno? Hit me up on the pm if you wanna hang for breakfast tomorrow... i think ill be in the area.
> 
> Hey dez... lol on you being a smoker now. I just quit today for a bit so we can make a baby. Don't want no lazy swimmers, haha.
> 
> ...


Hey Jig, thats a myth, cause my girl managed to get knocked up again, and im pretty sure my swimmers shoulda been stuck in place as medicated as I stay


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2011)

Tell it to my lady... we got pregnant the first time when I was lit. One consolation, I get to smoke when I hook up with anyone from the thread. So let's chill, lol. Props from pine flat lake. Did you guys know there's like a whole lot of stars up there? I forget sometimes. Here I am camping hanging on my phone, john muir must be rolling over.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Jig, thats a myth, cause my girl managed to get knocked up again, and im pretty sure my swimmers shoulda been stuck in place as medicated as I stay


Now that's taking couch lock to a whole new level.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

lololololo hey peeps


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Now that's taking couch lock to a whole new level.


One might even dare to call it... "crotch-lock"?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> One might even dare to call it... "crotch-lock"?


 Dude a strain good for pregnancy prevention. that would be nice


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2011)

All new: *Lemon Sour Power Purple Vulcan Crotch Lock 5000&#8482;* ! ! !
(*_here to for to be referred to as: *LSPPVCL5K®*, Patent Pending, *LSPPVCL5K®* is a Registered Trademark of Prescott Pharmaceuticals, All Rights Reserved_)

For those nights when you need your little swimmers to be so baked all they can do is chase their own tails, while you go out and chase some _tails_ of your own!

(**_Side effects may include: testy carbuncles, throat melange, epicurean dystrophy, and Negligent Bowels Syndrome_.)


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am soooo disappointed in my yield!! I vegged for 2 months and flowered outdoors....
My plants were3.5-6 ft tall. 
8 plants and only 25 oz!!

And why does everyone only like PURPLE??
I am lost and need to find my way...lol, does the color purple magically make you get higher?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> All new: Lemon Sour Power Purple Vulcan Crotch Lock 5000&#8482; ! ! !
> (*here to for to be referred to as: LSPPVCL5000)
> 
> For those nights when you need your little swimmers to be so baked all they do is chase their own tails, while you go out and chase some tails of your own!
> ...


 lol sounds like serious meds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, 
Man, I wish I could offer help or advice on your yield issue.
You were fighting the weather the whole flowering process between being too hot then too wet and back to hot. Definitely not your normal weather pattern down where you're at.
Your plants looked real healthy, and I'm surprised at the "low" amount per plant. 
How did the root system of each plant look after harvest?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel for ya bass

night 6ers


----------



## jeb5304 (Jul 3, 2011)

600 in a small closet [video]][video=youtube;8AH31o3fF-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AH31o3fF-w[/video][/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle jig. My young thing has turned into my little sister and it's all for the good. Without that happening I would have never met my lovely Leslie.

Bassman, the purps, when I started smoking there were only a few strains with names, acapulco gold, panama red and different colors of hash. Until I started growing a couple of years ago I had no idea of the amount of strains out there it was just pot and it was either good or bad and mostly bad bought with good money and that's why I started growing. It's all pretty much hype in my opinion. When you look at what's out there today there are a ton of strains but most of them include the same things over and over. Skunk, northern lights, some type of afghani and kushes seem to be mixed into almost everything. It's why I like strains that are somewhat unstable, you never know when you might get that killer pheno out of one of them.

Up with the sun, gone with the wind, she always said I was lazy...but then again what the hell does she know? I'm up before the sun and off to water the girls.

Boom boom...out go the lights. Maybe I should start getting up after the sun, the lights have just come on. It's another sunny day at heads up house. Not a cloud was in the sky, not a terrible word was heard from the people passing by. And speaking of passersby, I had some god people come to the house to save me yesterday, no cops showed up after them so the reek of my chopping the morning glory must not be escaping. I can smell it every time I have to take a piss. My bathroom is next to my grow room.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 3, 2011)

First dose of pk 13/14 today and when watering I noticed that both the psycho killer and deep psycho have double serrations on some of the leaves and both are taking on that sativa look, very distinct jagged pointed edges like a saw blade.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2011)

yea heads up,i be lurking in alot of threads,and that t-5 badboy one is all nuts
just like that trimming & topping thread,"he uses cat shit",i mean come on,for real


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah,
> Man, I wish I could offer help or advice on your yield issue.
> You were fighting the weather the whole flowering process between being too hot then too wet and back to hot. Definitely not your normal weather pattern down where you're at.
> Your plants looked real healthy, and I'm surprised at the "low" amount per plant.
> How did the root system of each plant look after harvest?





whodatnation said:


> I feel for ya bass
> 
> night 6ers


 Thanx guys
They never took over the whole pot after transplant, so lots of soil was un-used with root balls and old pot shaped lumps of dirt.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunday snacks

Butter cookies
1 lb butter
2 cups flour
1 cup confection sugar
1 cup corn starch
1 teaspoon vanilla or almond

soften butter-let stand at room temp- and cream and slowly add dry ingrediants working them into the butter ( I use a fork) and then add the liquid and mix thoroughly. Divide into four parts and wrap in foil and refrigerate for at least 1/2 hour. Using about a 1" ball, flatten and bake for 18 to 20 minutes at 325. Makes about 7 dozen.
They're pretty tasty and it's easy to over-indulge.


I was short on the corn starch and they're a little flakey.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jul 3, 2011)

Thought I'd share this review about Greenhouses Exodus Cheese, and maybe get some comment from our British friends. 


Sunday  July 3, 2011  by Mernahuana [SIZE=-3] Easy AdSense by Unreal[/SIZE]​
Wow! Be prepared for a stone that is like the very first time you inhaled. Serious! *Exodus Cheese* is a dominate tasty indica that will put in even the hardest pothead down for the count. Its beyond couch locking. This cannabis strain will make you lazy. One of my usual bong rips had me practically sliding right out of the chair I was in 10 minutes later. More of me was on the floor than in the chair, lets just put it that way. Thats an honest *marijuana review*!




Exodus Cheese

For most marijuana enthusiasts Greenhouse Seeds Exodus Cheese will be a night time toke. I tried it several times during wake and bake sessions and I had to go back to bed. Powerful sleep inducing medicine. Great for people with sleep issues. Highly recommend not vaporizing during the day. This is not a day time toke! Possibly one of the heaviest indica types Ive tried when it comes to sleepiness. Should come with a warning label, Will Cause Drowsiness.
Given its such a powerful indica youd think this strain would be wonderful for pain relief. Not so much for fibromyalgia. People with chronic pain from an injury will find it effective. Overall body pain not so much. Didnt have an effect on my_ fibromyalgia symptoms_. Pure indicas are great for days when I ache everywhere and I want to sleep. But to manage FM they dont seem to work as well as a mixed cannabis strain.
Spent the whole weed review writing about the stone. Thats how good it is. In the taste department only people with no sense of smell or fully developed taste buds will be dazzled. The bud loving Brits have a weird sense of stoner humor. Greenhouse developed their seeds from the hugely popular Cheese clone. Crazy good. Only there would something that has a marijuana smell like goat udders and burnt grilled cheese be hugely popular. Just foul. Apparently it ranks during flowering.
  
  
  
 Exodus Cheese  Exodus Cheese


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2011)

Grown it and smoked it, was ok but not the real thing. U cant make a strain out of a phenotype. I planted 4 seeds and got 4 dif phenos so its pot luck as with everythin from ghs


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2011)

The description of the type of stone sounds like a heri-and it's stabilized.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2011)

there is little or no body stone to the clone only cut its all cranial face buzzing hug. I dunno wot they done to it but its different.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 3, 2011)

See, this is why we love the 600. Straight talk from the one's who know what's what. Thanks guys.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 3, 2011)

I would go as far as saying the GHS exodus is a very nice smoke very tasty but doesn't stink the place out like a cheese should, i've got 2 cuts of it going now with my other cheeses and i would say my sogouda smells more i'll post some pics when they get their tits out


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> there is little or no body stone to the clone only cut its all cranial face buzzing hug. I dunno wot they done to it but its different.


Hence my need to grow something else, having to drink to get that calm on, cheese all night and it's like ai have ADD, can't do anything for more than a few minutes before changing it up  makes films hard to stick with. Right now i feel as if i could lift my face off with my hand, robot like.

That's also one hell of a hit and a miss on the appearance.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 3, 2011)

well im satisfied with myself and w attitude i ordered from femaleseeds.nl and got the june special as well as the 2 free seeds for ordering 30+ pounds worth of seeds from them heres a shot of some bud im smoking on now and a shot of the girls, northern lights, iced grapefruit, sour cream f, connie chung f, pineapple express, f confidential cheese f, burmese kush f, orig amnesia f, 2 hashplant haze reg, and the white and blue widow that u get for ordering.not in the shot is the 2 s.a.g.e. reg i got, there alive and kicking so i think im set on strains, this was a nice deal and regardless of the pheno over time the clones will be awesome, and ill be sporting a bakers dozen of choices for myself


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 3, 2011)

heres one more shot of the bud right before curing


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> got the june special as well as the 2 free seeds for ordering 30+ pounds worth of seeds from them


Lol dude. When I first read this I though "You only get 2 seeds for ordering enough seeds to weigh 30 pounds!!??!!" Forgot about the £ kind of pound.

Great selection. Would love to smoke with you after harvest . I mean seriously that is going to be an amazing assortment of weed you should have there. Props.

Oh... what kind of bud is that? Something you grew?

EDIT: Just learned something strange and random. If you press Alt + 3 while looking at RIU, it sends the page you are on into a print friendly format.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lol dude. When I first read this I though "You only get 2 seeds for ordering enough seeds to weigh 30 pounds!!??!!" Forgot about the £ kind of pound.
> 
> Great selection. Would love to smoke with you after harvest . I mean seriously that is going to be an amazing assortment of weed you should have there. Props.
> 
> ...


I'll bring my next harvest to you and we'll sit on your deck and get baked, hehe. I really appreciate the hospitality you showed me the other day and we'll do it again soon. I most likely will be running out of smoke before I have more ready too which may put me at your doorstep looking for some of that sweet stock you have. 

I'm justy back from the beach where we had my doaughter's birthday party and am about to head to the in-law's place for some free booze and dinner. Have a good 4th 600!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy 4th to you Dez. I'm here anytime brother.

Bassman... people are stupid in my book about the whole purple thing. Most peeps would rather have some purp that tastes like crap and gives you a headache, over some green herb that smells/ tastes great and gets you higher than . Ok, well maybe not most people, but enough people to piss me off. Damn purple weed.

Check out this pic guys... I was driving through america's fruit basket (california's central valley) and saw this giant field of trees and all of them were perfectly flat on top. I'm assuming they trim them this was somehow... but it made me grin seeing the perfectly flat canopy go on for hundreds and hundreds of meters.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 3, 2011)

looks like they use an upside down helicopter to trim those.


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Happy 4th to you Dez. I'm here anytime brother.
> 
> Bassman... people are stupid in my book about the whole purple thing. Most peeps would rather have some purp that tastes like crap and gives you a headache, over some green herb that smells/ tastes great and gets you higher than . Ok, well maybe not most people, but enough people to piss me off. Damn purple weed.
> 
> ...


 out with the sog and in with the field of green trippy how flat it is


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Happy 4th to you Dez. I'm here anytime brother.
> 
> Bassman... people are stupid in my book about the whole purple thing. Most peeps would rather have some purp that tastes like crap and gives you a headache, over some green herb that smells/ tastes great and gets you higher than . Ok, well maybe not most people, but enough people to piss me off. Damn purple weed.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more on the whole purple thing. I've got to know another RIU member who lives up north and says people around there all want purple. It doesn't matter that SLH will put just about any of their purple whatever to shame. They want purple and you can't tell them any different. It's kind of like the people that swear by Bubba Kush, tastes great but not the most potent smoke. A shitty yielder too but I guess that is reflected in the price, lol.

I'm not bashing purple weed or bubba here, just saying there's a whole lot of other strains out there that are head and shoulders above them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 3, 2011)

i feel what you are both saying about purple. as a smoker i hate purple, because the color makes you want to buy it, then you get it and its harsh and nasty. but as a grower that hasnt had anything go full on purple. i do want to try to grow a pourple plant. i have a corleone kush(which is also bubba dom) thats turning purple. and i have some black rose seeds which are sure to show color. id love to try and make a more potent purple, but i dont think id have the space to do that .


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy Sunday to all in 600-land 

Made a trip up to south Portland to a new grow supply shop (*Urban Garden Supply*) that opened up at the begining of the year.
Brought a couple of grams of the Northern Berry to puff on (the wife drives (non-toker), no worries about arrests) and about died of the munchies 20-minutes after toking!
Thankfully, there is a Denny's right next to the grow shop, so we stopped in and I ate a quick BLT sandwich and some hash browns before we were done.
Anyways, called ahead to ask if they were open today and if they had the 600w hortilux in stock. Yes on both accounts, thankfully, and he quoted me a price of $79.50 for the bulb (paid $109 for it at a different hydro shop, one which I will never go back to).
Super friendly guy (*Mark, the manager*).
Got 25% off of total purchase for being a new customer, and got an account set up for 20% off on future purchases.
*Way cool*.

Great selection of nutes on the racks, all grow accessories you could want.
I went specifically for a new HPS bulb, and got an Eye Hortilux 600w Super HPS for $80, and picked up some Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom (1-4-5) to compare it to how well Jack's Classic Blossom Booster (1-3-2) did for me this last grow.
I also bought a jug of Cal-Mag Plus for the occasional foliar feeding my plants seem to need since moving to Salem.
Need to pop out to Fred Meyer's garden section to see about getting a small bag of hydrated lime to ammend into my next batch of soil before starting my next grow.
Then pick 6 seeds from the wondrous assortment left by the good Fairy and put them to bed in their new homes. 


**edit:* holy *CRAP* that new bulb is freakin' _bee-to-the-R-eye-tea_!
*Damn*!
I opened my growbox just now to check on it it since it's been running now for 30-minutes, and my eyes are still a bit wonky from the brightness.
*Damn*!
With these affordable prices on bulbs, I might switch to being a bulb snob and change out every other grow (_or every grow, should my health improve enough to work part or full time again. I use the quarterly dividends of stocks I own to buy my "toys", but it's barely enough to make a stipend jealous_.)


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 3, 2011)

Sheeeiit Doob!! After selling all of my shite except for one nice setup I have to say that I've seen a noticeable difference between the cheap bulbs and the hortilux eye bulbs. They are slightly different in appearance of color and (in my garden at least), there is a slight difference in growth rate. The Hortilux bulbs arew better IMO.


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2011)

good to know.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Sheeeiit Doob!! After selling all of my shite except for one nice setup I have to say that I've seen a noticeable difference between the cheap bulbs and the hortilux eye bulbs. They are slightly different in appearance of color and (in my garden at least), there is a slight difference in growth rate. The Hortilux bulbs arew better IMO.


Good to hear.

I asked the store manager about some of the other brands of bulbs to see if there has been any feedback on them, but most everyone around here it seems goes with the Eye Hortilux.
One intriguing bulb is the Ushio dual arc bulb, but it's 1,000w only, and at that point I'd rather just add a second 600 as a mH light like some of you guys are doing out there.
But this apartment we live in really sucks for power distribution across too few circuits, so 600w (plus fans and occasional A/C) is all this place can handle without tripping a circuit.

If my wife & I ever get back into a house, you guys are going to freak out at the grow room I'm going to do.
Might even make whodat smile, or at least give a little nod in it's general direction. 
A boy can dream...


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lol dude. When I first read this I though "You only get 2 seeds for ordering enough seeds to weigh 30 pounds!!??!!" Forgot about the £ kind of pound.
> 
> Great selection. Would love to smoke with you after harvest . I mean seriously that is going to be an amazing assortment of weed you should have there. Props.
> 
> Oh... what kind of bud is that? Something you grew?


yea after i wrote that i was like someone's gonna think i ordered 30 lbs of seeds lol man id be growing forever...or i could get ted turner to loan me a little land...like a whole state .lol

yea i was soooo pleased when i decided to order seeds at the time they were offering the special and that they have all survived bc i have had a real bad time w seedlings...clones i got on lock but for some reason i ket killing the little ones

yea its pure power plant its some of about 35g i got from that girl


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 4, 2011)

o and id like to throw in a my two cents and a pic or two of some purple that i had a while back, thc bomb im pretty sure...
Anywhoooo this is my shot on the whole color thing, sometimes its tasty sometimes its not one thing i know for sure is that cooler night temperatures as well as day temps, will make normally green strains turn blueish and purple and will exacerbate the effects of a normally colored strain...i sometimes set my girls that are going complete dark in from of the ac to cool them down and intensify the hues


heres the shots of the girl

o btw this is just one branch i got about an onion off the girl


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> o and id like to throw in a my two cents and a pic or two of some purple that i had a while back, thc bomb im pretty sure...
> Anywhoooo this is my shot on the whole color thing, sometimes its tasty sometimes its not one thing i know for sure is that cooler night temperatures as well as day temps, will make normally green strains turn blueish and purple and will exacerbate the effects of a normally colored strain...i sometimes set my girls that are going complete dark in from of the ac to cool them down and intensify the hues
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely cannot deny their beauty.
One of my favorites to look at is one called Fruity Pebbles (?). Exact color combos of a bowl of the cereal by the same name.
Makes me hungry every time I see one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, didn't get my bag of lime at the Fred Meyer's garden section as I'd hoped.
They had granulated dolomite lime, but it was a 25-pound bag, and seemed more for lawns.
I remember my dad & I taking small 3-pound or 5-pound bags of lime for mid-season sweetening of the soil if needed, and for adding to soil mixes before planting/transplanting.
Will try an actual garden supply store tomorrow, or Tuesday (most will be closed, I'm sure, since it's the 4th of July and all that).

Oh!
One thing, or 24 things in actuality, I picked up was 12 new 1.7-gallon (6.5L) pots and matching drip trays!
I think I ran out of room for healthy roots using the 1-gallon pots, so am going to give them a bit more room to build a better root ball.
1.7-gallon pots are still manageable with my back the way it is, so I'm hoping it will be worth the extra soil & nutes and effort.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

ok, so I think it's been discussed on the 6 before,,,,,, but any thoughts on water curing? I saw a question in Bills thread about it and it sparked my interest again  Everyone says it ends up with lower yield but turns out dank.....? ANY THOUGHTS PEEPS?

EDIT: ok not every one lol  forgiv me im smeesht.
Its the 4th..... actually the 5th


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all you guys on the other side of the deep blue. Hope you all have a great day.

Peace from DST


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

whatcha mean bru, cutting the plant and letting it cure in water before harvesting?????



whodatnation said:


> ok, so I think it's been discussed on the 6 before,,,,,, but any thoughts on water curing? I saw a question in Bills thread about it and it sparked my interest again  Everyone says it ends up with lower yield but turns out dank.....? ANY THOUGHTS PEEPS?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

i tried it a while back its a sound method even if it feels alien. it'll leach all the bad stuff into the water in a week. downside is it shrinks your dope. on the plus though in doing that it makes it stronger by volume  dunno if i'd do it with a big crop though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

DST said:


> whatcha mean bru, cutting the plant and letting it cure in water before harvesting?????





Don Gin and Ton said:


> i tried it a while back its a sound method even if it feels alien. it'll leach all the bad stuff into the water in a week. downside is it shrinks your dope. on the plus though in doing that it makes it stronger by volume  dunno if i'd do it with a big crop though.


 I know, it sounds crazy lol  but Iv never tried it and was "curious" lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jul 4, 2011)

The idea here is to cut down on all the drying time, while removing a lot of the bad stuff (fertilizers, chloriphyll, ect...) from the bud at the same time. 
Materials: 
1. Water cooler (or any other item to hold water, with room for buds) 
2. Water 
3. Dehydrator (optional) 
4. Bud 

Steps: 
1. Chop down the plants as normal, and manicure them like normal. But dont dry them. (ive heard you could dry and cure normally and then do the water cure but to me it seems like a waste of time) 
2. Lay the manicured buds in the bottom of a cooler and slowly pour water into the cooler, trying not to move around the buds too much. If the buds float, put a plate or something over them so that they stay COMPLETELY submerged. (if they arent completely submerged, it is pretty much a molds dream vacation) 
3. Change the water every day for 7 days, and on the seventh (or eighth if you want... just be sure that they dont make it past




take them out and hang them up to dry with a fan blowing on them (food dehydrators work well too... or in the over on the lowest temperature) and it shouldnt take more than a few hours to dry. After its dried, its ready to be smoked or stored. 

NOTE: 
Doing this will cut down on the amount of final product because of all the contaminates it removes. It will also kill bag appeal, so i wouldnt recommend doing this for a commercial grow since it pretty much turns the weed brown. But it does increase the concentration of THC (does NOT make more THC) but since THC isnt water-soluable, the contaminates get removed, but all the THC stays. Although it seems hard to believe (to me it was at first...) ive never seen any mold come up from doing this method (and ive even got my friends into doing it with theirs... no mold on theirs either). I would still recommend doing it on only a small part of your harvest at first tho, so that way if something goes wrong then it will only be a little bud lost instead of a whole crop


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> The idea here is to cut down on all the drying time, while removing a lot of the bad stuff (fertilizers, chloriphyll, ect...) from the bud at the same time.
> Materials:
> 1. Water cooler (or any other item to hold water, with room for buds)
> 2. Water
> ...


Yes good  Like I said,,, down on yield but up on quality? right peeps?

insane I know


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jul 4, 2011)

do you guys remember this?
its the clone i took from my bubblelicious, it flowered and here it is at the begining of her re-veg, well she has changed a lot lol thats an understatement!!! im gonna go take a pic of her now and will upload, id love to see what u guys think of her, and see if u can guess how far in flower she is.

EDIT: i cant take a pic just yet as my iphone is fucked, will get one up asap tho.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

Hold on, I was never really bad at maths but what exactly is the point of doing the water drying. 1, it reduces yield, 2, it makes your weed go brown (great, lol) 3, No increase in THC - well of course, THC is what it is. 

So to me, this just sounds like another way of smoking your weed. So like making oil, or kief, bubble hash, etc. It doesn't make it stronger, just more concentrated and ugly looking. Think I'll go and buy some smack, I heard you get a great hit of that, lol. I wonder how this brown weed tastes?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Hold on, I was never really bad at maths but what exactly is the point of doing the water drying. 1, it reduces yield, 2, it makes your weed go brown (great, lol) 3, No increase in THC - well of course, THC is what it is.
> 
> So to me, this just sounds like another way of smoking your weed. So like making oil, or kief, bubble hash, etc. It doesn't make it stronger, just more concentrated and ugly looking. Think I'll go and buy some smack, I heard you get a great hit of that, lol. I wonder how this brown weed tastes?


have you tried it D browski?
I bet you have man  
but I havent


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

I know... Its odd but thats kinda why I like it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

nah it doesn't turn your weed brown, or at least mine didn't go brown. its just a slightly faster cure imho


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

DST said:


> what exactly is the point of doing the water drying.


I'll try and find one main


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 4, 2011)

Afternoon 600..

Hmm this water curing sounds strange ,like Dst said it sounds like another way to get high instead of a better curing,but i havent done so im just gassing away . How did it come about this water cure? does any other product(veg/fruit/herbs) get a water cure?
How much % of bud do you lose when you do it that way? 

came into the office today to find one sad looking plant dont know whats up with it , I think it could possibly be the after affects of chopping to roots cause everything else seems fine water temps 22.c, ph 5.5, e.c 0.9 room temps 28.c but ive turned a light off so it should be in the 25-26c range by now.
I've checked for light leaks and root rot found none but i still added a dose of microbial just incase. The one at the smallest at the back started wilting first then the other followed .
any guesses guys?

Dre


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

Office!?!?  way to punch in¬!


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 4, 2011)

Before I started growing my own, all I used to get was brick weed and it was packed so tight it made it really hard to break up. So before I even knew anything about water curing I used to take said brick weed and I'd put in a mason jar and fill it up with water and let it sit for 24 hrs. During that time the weed would begin to soak up all the water and swell up inside the jar and the water would turn dark brown. I'd then take the weed out and pull it apart and and lay it on some newspaper to dry for a cpl of days. After it was dry enough to smoke I noticed three things. 1) it was a smoother smoke. 2) it tasted way better than it originally did. 3) It returned to being fluffy and broke up real nice. 

The whole purpose of my experiment was to rehydrate the weed so it wouldn't be so hard to cut up. I always thought brick was a waste because no matter how hard you tried you could never break it up properly and you would end up smoking more. Although I don't do this anymore because I grow my own but I will give this water cure thing another shot next time I have some fresh bud to cure. I'll do a side by side and see what happens.

Have a happy 4th of July 6'ers.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Afternoon 600..
> 
> Hmm this water curing sounds strange ,like Dst said it sounds like another way to get high instead of a better curing,but i havent done so im just gassing away . How did it come about this water cure? does any other product(veg/fruit/herbs) get a water cure?
> How much % of bud do you lose when you do it that way?
> ...


Sh!t Idk.. It is most likely the move imo buuuut the rest of the plants look fine. Is it in it own res or is thar 2 plants? If its a stand alone res check the air line maybe. Just trying to throw out a few ideas


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

logic would say that if everything else is the same as your other girls, then this one just didn't take well to having her roots chopped. Thing with hydro the plants always look terminal immediately if something goes wrong. Not sure what to say mate, it just looks like it needs a big hug. And when you say chopped the roots, are they still getting enouhg water to sustain the plant (looks reasonably sized.)



dr green dre said:


> Afternoon 600..
> 
> Hmm this water curing sounds strange ,like Dst said it sounds like another way to get high instead of a better curing,but i havent done so im just gassing away . How did it come about this water cure? does any other product(veg/fruit/herbs) get a water cure?
> How much % of bud do you lose when you do it that way?
> ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

>


that looks like it would be perfect for making some wicked hash whodat, crazy sugar leaves.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that looks like it would be perfect for making some wicked hash whodat, crazy sugar leaves.


Maybe a water cure eh?
Stank you wow


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sh!t Idk.. It is most likely the move imo buuuut the rest of the plants look fine. Is it in it own res or is thar 2 plants? If its a stand alone res check the air line maybe. Just trying to throw out a few ideas





DST said:


> logic would say that if everything else is the same as your other girls, then this one just didn't take well to having her roots chopped. Thing with hydro the plants always look terminal immediately if something goes wrong. Not sure what to say mate, it just looks like it needs a big hug. And when you say chopped the roots, are they still getting enouhg water to sustain the plant (looks reasonably sized.)


Cool whodat,dst.. its a stand alone with 2 plants in it. One plants alot bigger than the other so you can just about see it. The roots were chopped a week or more now, plenty space in there for them . im baffled myself so im thinking it must be the chop thats caused it.  yeah needs some tlc for sure, ive turned the light above it off gave it a spray of water a& superthrive hoping for the best.

Doc


----------



## duchieman (Jul 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Office!?!?  way to punch in¬!


 Ha ha Don, I caught that too! Business is doing pretty good for me as well and I'm thinking of opening a second office very soon. Production is up, cost's are lower due to efficiency and the time is nigh. Nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more .

Happy Independence Day my American Brothers! 

Hope it's a great one for ya'll 

Here's a shot that an online friend from Portland took. Thought it would be appropriate.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy sticky oil day.....


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2011)

What ? Did you scrape your pipe ? LOL just kidding. 


Good morning 6.


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2011)

dog blunts,cold beer,bratwrust,my kids...........the sun,this is a good day.

great post all.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Couldn't agree more on the whole purple thing. I've got to know another RIU member who lives up north and says people around there all want purple. It doesn't matter that SLH will put just about any of their purple whatever to shame. They want purple and you can't tell them any different. It's kind of like the people that swear by Bubba Kush, tastes great but not the most potent smoke. A shitty yielder too but I guess that is reflected in the price, lol.
> 
> I'm not bashing purple weed or bubba here, just saying there's a whole lot of other strains out there that are head and shoulders above them.


 I totally agree n the Bubba as a yielder, My Bubba is(was over 5 ft tall and got maybe 3 oz. 
I told my brother, "why do you wanna smoke the purp dawg, it is ok, but the Mango will put you on your ass!". He likes his purps though....just like everyone else around here. I like Grape Ape, Purple Urkel and GDP, but why limit yourself to just purple weed?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i feel what you are both saying about purple. as a smoker i hate purple, because the color makes you want to buy it, then you get it and its harsh and nasty. but as a grower that hasnt had anything go full on purple. i do want to try to grow a pourple plant. i have a corleone kush(which is also bubba dom) thats turning purple. and i have some black rose seeds which are sure to show color. id love to try and make a more potent purple, but i dont think id have the space to do that .


 I have heard that "DA Purps" strain doesnt need def or cold to turn purple.


DST said:


> Happy sticky oil day.....


 Looks like a tanker spilled crude oil!! Wow man nice!



Happy 4th everyone on the 600!!
Everyone have a nice day and most of all be safe.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Some 4th of July pron



GDP


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

some babiesMango KushBubba KushHindu SkunkHindu Skumk


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Purple Dawg


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice looking buds bassman. Where you at in dry/curing them? You tried them all? I like the looks of the mango kush. They all look good though. Great selection of smokes.


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 1675875some babiesView attachment 1675876Mango KushView attachment 1675877Bubba KushView attachment 1675878Hindu SkunkView attachment 1675879Hindu Skumk


 
From Babies to jars, gotta love it !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys heres a few of my blue cheese beforen the chop and harvest, i got 11 oz dry in total of the 2!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Nice looking buds bassman. Where you at in dry/curing them? You tried them all? I like the looks of the mango kush. They all look good though. Great selection of smokes.


 I dried them i my 4x4 tent using a 12" fan low facing them for a few days then turned it off and just left the passive air dry then from my 8" exhaust fan. I am curing them in the low cupboard in 1/2 gallon mason jars. I dont know if I am doing it right or not, but most of it came out good. I had some airy buds from the skunk, but I rolled them in my hands b4 jarring and they stayed shut for the most part.
I havent tried them all yet, just the Mango GDP and the Afgoo and Blue Dream.
They are all different, I prefer the GDP actually as it is a more calm high. The Mango is very intense (too much for me) The Blue dream is uplifting and clear headed, but makes me think too much and heart rate is high in the beginning. The Afgoo is like a head high at the beginning that eases into body high. Really stoney.
The Gdp just makes me feel comfortable and happy, pretty much what I like.
I am gonna try the Bubba 2nite. I have never tried Bubba b4 that I recall.
I wanted to try several types to see what I like.
Most of my friends prefer the sativas and I wanted to give them a chance, or at least have something for them to smoke on when they come over.
One of my friends is like, I dont wanna go to sleep man, I want to enjoy my high.....


TWS said:


> From Babies to jars, gotta love it !


Its the cycle of life, I want to go perpetual and have all stages present one day.
So far I havent mastered cloning, as they all died.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey guys heres a few of my blue cheese beforen the chop and harvest, i got 11 oz dry in total of the 2!


Nice pukka looks frosty bro and a decent amount aswell .. congrats on that there mate.

 DGD

*B*reeze - UK Cheese X unknown (blueberry or Gbud)

there untested as im only growing some out now. 

I do believe the seed fairys about....pm


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice pukka looks frosty bro and a decent amount aswell .. congrats on that there mate.
> 
> DGD
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, im real happy with it, cant wait to get my 3rd on the go now


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh for fooks sake. If you don't hear from me for a while assume the worst  i'm just epic at keeping rule number 1. 2 days in the flat and i have been asked "do you have a fish tank? there is an epic buzzing coming from the wall, sou/nds like a swarm of bees. Had hoped that he would dismiss it as the rest have but nay, i reckon he has a hunch anyways. Ah well, such is the shit that is life, worst case scenario I have a couple of flowering plants confiscated  Will talk to him about it this evening. Just trying to work out if it's the fan or the air pump, and then whether it's the one in the attic or the ones in me closet. Bugger. Good luck my life!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Oh for fooks sake. If you don't hear from me for a while assume the worst  i'm just epic at keeping rule number 1. 2 days in the flat and i have been asked "do you have a fish tank? there is an epic buzzing coming from the wall, sou/nds like a swarm of bees. Had hoped that he would dismiss it as the rest have but nay, i reckon he has a hunch anyways. Ah well, such is the shit that is life, worst case scenario I have a couple of flowering plants confiscated  Will talk to him about it this evening. Just trying to work out if it's the fan or the air pump, and then whether it's the one in the attic or the ones in me closet. Bugger. Good luck my life!


 Good luck with this Tip Top!! I hope it all works out!!
Why cant we all just grow in peace??


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th of July! I would like to take a moment to give props to our troops who are away from their families this weekend defending freedom and democracy around the world!!!! Thanks and be safe out there!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Oh for fooks sake. If you don't hear from me for a while assume the worst  i'm just epic at keeping rule number 1. 2 days in the flat and i have been asked "do you have a fish tank? there is an epic buzzing coming from the wall, sou/nds like a swarm of bees. Had hoped that he would dismiss it as the rest have but nay, i reckon he has a hunch anyways. Ah well, such is the shit that is life, worst case scenario I have a couple of flowering plants confiscated  Will talk to him about it this evening. Just trying to work out if it's the fan or the air pump, and then whether it's the one in the attic or the ones in me closet. Bugger. Good luck my life!


Thats shit bro gutted for you,................ do you think he'l grass then?, whats the guy like? He's probs smelt you smokin it mate and put 2 an 2 together, but i think he would have just grassed if he was gunna and kept quiet, so he might be sound just make somethin up an tell him lol......good luck mate


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 4, 2011)

go buy a fishtank.

thats actually a good idea, if you had it in the liveing room it could drown out that buzzing with its own buzzing.?

although if he said there was a swarm of a bees. maybe he does have no idea? but if he knows that you know how to grow.. then why the hell wouldent it be a grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

What is an accurate method of taking the temp outside in the sun? I want to know how it really is in my shed. I know it is hotter than oputside as the floor in there and walls hold heat and block natural airflow.
Weather channel says it is 91* my temp by digital meter in shed says 104 and in the shade outside the shed I read 95.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> go buy a fishtank.
> 
> thats actually a good idea, if you had it in the liveing room it could drown out that buzzing with its own buzzing.?


 It could be worth it to try that. And try to silence the real noise in the meantime....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2011)

i find that most people when they hear noises or lights from a home. the first thing they are thinking is not a marijuana garden. we as growers i think are a bit paranoid in that fact. reminds me of a while ago when me and my wife were trying to move a bulky piece of furniture from one part of our apartment to the next, it was hell and took forever. the neighbors could hear us and told us the whole time they thought we were fighting and didn't know what to do. i would definately check out where the noise is and if it can be hushed. but i wouldnt think he knows the deal quite yet.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

What is a good way to cool down the inside of my shed? 
I am thinking about cutting out strips or squares on the walls and putting mesh...but where and how much??


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks bro, im real happy with it, cant wait to get my 3rd on the go now


Wow Pukka. That's just your second grow? Either way great looking buds man. Would love to have a taste. Damn internet restrictions... why can't we hook a vape to the usb on the computer and have our buds load a bowl on the other end.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2011)

pukka, my blue cheese looks like a mini version of yours, like a carbon copy.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pukka, my blue cheese looks like a mini version of yours, like a carbon copy.


 Cant wait to grow my cheese surprise from the Fairy. 
Not till next year I think though, as I want to grow it outside to get the most out of it.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What is an accurate method of taking the temp outside in the sun? I want to know how it really is in my shed. I know it is hotter than oputside as the floor in there and walls hold heat and block natural airflow.
> Weather channel says it is 91* my temp by digital meter in shed says 104 and in the shade outside the shed I read 95.


The temps are actually taken in the shade which to me is not an accurate measurement. If I'm standing in the sun who cares if it's 95 in the shade, I'm not in the shade. Here is flori-duh it is nothing for it to be 130 in the sun. I use a remote digital thermometer for my grow room along with the other two that are in my grow room that do not have remote sensors. My humidity ranges from forty three percent to fifty five percent and my temps from seventy five to seventy nine. I try to keep my temps as stable as possible with no huge swings from lights on to lights off. During the heat of the day I run my a/c at seventy one degrees and at night right before lights out I turn it up to seventy five. I leave my eighteen inch fan running 24/0 and only run my other two fans when the lights are on. I've read where keeping your temps as stable as possible also helps to keep stretching to a minimum when switching to 12/12, who knows?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> The temps are actually taken in the shade which to me is not an accurate measurement. If I'm standing in the sun who cares if it's 95 in the shade, I'm not in the shade. Here is flori-duh it is nothing for it to be 130 in the sun. I use a remote digital thermometer for my grow room along with the other two that are in my grow room that do not have remote sensors. My humidity ranges from forty three percent to fifty five percent and my temps from seventy five to seventy nine. I try to keep my temps as stable as possible with no huge swings from lights on to lights off. During the heat of the day I run my a/c at seventy one degrees and at night right before lights out I turn it up to seventy five. I leave my eighteen inch fan running 24/0 and only run my other two fans when the lights are on. I've read where keeping your temps as stable as possible also helps to keep stretching to a minimum when switching to 12/12, who knows?


I have heard high temps past like 95* slow down growth and want to keep them lower for that reason. I had no problem with heat stress last grow, but wonder if I would have yielded more with lower temps in the daytime?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow Pukka. That's just your second grow? Either way great looking buds man. Would love to have a taste. Damn internet restrictions... why can't we hook a vape to the usb on the computer and have our buds load a bowl on the other end.


Lol would be cool if you could mate!..cheers yeh its my 2nd grow my 1st i got 8oz of 1 x g13 haze,...ill throw a pic up for you

**



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pukka, my blue cheese looks like a mini version of yours, like a carbon copy.


Cool bro, you must mean the 1 in the front, cant see the back 1 good in them pics, i got 2 phenos both real tasty!


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 4, 2011)

well we had a hellofa storme here today so i brought my outside girl in so she wouldent get hurt hers a shot or two


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2011)

Pukka, how long did you veg your plant to get eight ounces and what size container did you use? Also how big was the plant once it stopped stretching?

Bassman, temps over eighty slow down the growth of your plants. Sativas can stand higher temps and some actually need high humidity. My arjan's haze was one of them. It was constantly losing leaves they would dry up and fall off. I read afterwards that some sativas need between sixty and eighty percent humidity. Above eighty degrees the stomata ( the plants pores) start closing and slow down transpiration. I use two and three gallon smart pots and once the plants start getting bigger I need to water every day, if I don't by the middle of the second day they are starting to wilt.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2011)

Purple, puple, purple. Most of the plants that I see that call themselves purple, are only in the leaves, not the bud.

Here is some killing fields before the chop, as you can see, the bud is purple. Once dried it was a dark brown.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Purple, puple, purple. Most of the plants that I see that call themselves purple, are only in the leaves, not the bud.
> 
> Here is some killing fields before the chop, as you can see, the bud is purple. Once dried it was a dark brown.


 Nice man!! Gotta spread the love b4 giving it to H.U.
My GDP and other shit got purple leaves as you stated only. My Purple Dawg got all purple with green leaves though. If I grow purple I want to actually see purple buds too man.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Pukka, how long did you veg your plant to get eight ounces and what size container did you use? Also how big was the plant once it stopped stretching?
> 
> Bassman, temps over eighty slow down the growth of your plants. Sativas can stand higher temps and some actually need high humidity. My arjan's haze was one of them. It was constantly losing leaves they would dry up and fall off. I read afterwards that some sativas need between sixty and eighty percent humidity. Above eighty degrees the stomata ( the plants pores) start closing and slow down transpiration. I use two and three gallon smart pots and once the plants start getting bigger I need to water every day, if I don't by the middle of the second day they are starting to wilt.


 Well that explains why they stayed at the same height about as when they went outside.
I need way more airflow in my shed!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)

hmm did it taste purple?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2011)

mr west, I'm not sure what purple taste like but it is a very sweet smelling and tasting smoke. The shackzilla is sweet smelling and tasting but the killing fields even sweeter tasting but not as sweet smelling.

Bassman, what are your humidity levels? If you live in a place that doesn't get humidity much above thirty percent I would look into a swamp cooler.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> mr west, I'm not sure what purple taste like but it is a very sweet smelling and tasting smoke. The shackzilla is sweet smelling and tasting but the killing fields even sweeter tasting but not as sweet smelling.
> 
> Bassman, what are your humidity levels? If you live in a place that doesn't get humidity much above thirty percent I would look into a swamp cooler.


 This is outside I am talking about, would that still apply?




So I planned to rip out the shed floor (carpet orer rotten plywood)and found that it is cement under there!! I dont know what is worse cement or rotten plywood under shitty ass carpet??
I want to loser the temps and make the grow environment cleaner....


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2011)

Inside/outside doesn't matter, what matters are the humidity levels. A swamp cooler is really meant for almost desert conditions. Ten to twenty percent humidity. Once the humidity reaches about thirty percent it starts to loose it efficiency. At fifty percent humidity they are about worthless.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Inside/outside doesn't matter, what matters are the humidity levels. A swamp cooler is really meant for almost desert conditions. Ten to twenty percent humidity. Once the humidity reaches about thirty percent it starts to loose it efficiency. At fifty percent humidity they are about worthless.


 inside the shed in the shade right now I am looking at 110*F and 12% RH

Outside the shed in shade 99.5*


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it might be hotter in the shed with the wood/carpet gone and only the cement remaining?!?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> inside the shed in the shade right now I am looking at 110*F and 12% RH


 JEEZUS! Scorcher today much? Foook . . . stay cool, bro


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> JEEZUS! Scorcher today much? Foook . . . stay cool, bro


 Yeah thanx, I am already burned a lil from stressing out there over the environment and trying to get the floor out.


I borrowed a sledge hammer and a pry-bar. I might break out the cement tomorrow, but not decided yet.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

We'll settle at kind of Sweet then, lol.



Heads Up said:


> mr west, I'm not sure what purple taste like but it is a very *sweet* smelling and tasting smoke. The shackzilla is *sweet* smelling and tasting but the killing fields even *sweeter* tasting but not as *sweet* smelling.


 
Damn HU, that is a fine specimin.

Hope all is good in the hood. Just popping in to see whats what. End of the day here so winding down.

Peace peeps, DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Pukka, how long did you veg your plant to get eight ounces and what size container did you use? Also how big was the plant once it stopped stretching?


Heads up i veged for 5.5 weeks in a 11L pot, and the plant was 3ft bang on after the stretch mate


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Heads up i veged for 5.5 weeks in a 11L pot, and the plant was 3ft bang on after the stretch mate


I swear, those plants look like K2 and Everest.
Probably just the overall bulk of the bud sites make it seem so huge.
Whatever grow techniques you're using, you need to figure out how to bottle it up and market it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^seriously pukka, they look great.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2011)

For pr0n sake! looks fantastic HU!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

Well he's a big weed head, took him out to a thingymajig out of god manners and he just spent half the time rolling up hash. Don't thin much harm but well, with all poeple, what is really safe when there is alcohol around?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I swear, those plants look like K2 and Everest.
> Probably just the overall bulk of the bud sites make it seem so huge.
> Whatever grow techniques you're using, you need to figure out how to bottle it up and market it.


Hmm... 

An old blind man and a boy are walking together down a path in a sun-lit forest by a creek... 

'Of all things, to live in darkness must be the worst.'

"Fear is the only darkness.
Never assume that because a man has no eyes, he cannot see.
Close your eyes. 
What do you hear?"

'I hear the water. 
I hear the birds.'

"Do you hear your own heartbeat?"

'No.' 

"Do you hear the grasshopper which is at your feet?"

The boy opens his eyes and looks down at his feet to see a grasshopper there. 

'Old Man, how is it that you hear these things?' 

"Young Man, how is it that you do not?"


... I need to learn to listen to my plants MUCH better...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 4, 2011)

Good...day everyone. I've finally been able to use my invite to the Field Trials for the Google+ Project and get in. It's basically like facebook but more private and controllable. For instance you can create Circles (groups) and direct your stuff more precisely and easily. Example, I just created a 420 circle and will be looking to fill it with all my Ganja pals. That way, people in my Family circle or Friend circle or whatever, will not be able to see them and vice versa. Anyway, anyone interested in becoming one of my 420 circle just PM me with your email and I'll try to send you an invite.

Cheers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2011)

In the early 70's I, along with many others who felt dis-enfranchised from Western Religious Dogma, we all turned our third eyes to The East in futile searches for enlightenment through the words of The Buddha, and the ways of Confucius, or in the many verses of Bhagavad Gita, or sitting amongst the Brahman Masters reciting ancient sanskrit chants for weeks and months without end...

In '79 I spent three Winters with an Inuit shaman, subsisting on frozen lichen and muktuk dipped in rancid seal oil.
In the evening times we purified our minds & bodies with hour long swims in the Arctic Ocean, with him sitting on my back as he guided me around with his oddly tattoo'd heels so he could poke at polar bears in heat with a dull harpoon while they tried to finish their rut on those godless, windswept ice floes that sparkled like the night sky under the pale moon light...
... it was *glorious :* cold, unforgiving skies set ablaze with the ferocious, dancing beauty of the Aurora Borealis, the only sound to be heard anywhere was that of the frolicking lights, and the baleful moan and howl of the lonesome winds who cry for their love's lost... 
... and the grunts of angry bears being poked & prodded by a crazy old eskimo riding around on the back of someone who's hallucinating from the terminal stages of food poisoning... 

...always searching inwards for answers to "_Why?_" and "_How?_" and "_Who?_"...

In 1980 I discovered Taoist Alchemy and Sorcery, and then...
... my life spiraled down into the "_The Hell Of A Thousand Rotted Carps_" when I began to dabble in Chinese Black Magick...

...the '_things_' I saw...
... the ... *things*... I did......

... this marked The Beginning...

... The Beginning of The End for us all...

... "_Opportunity arrives with Crisis!_" is what they always tell us...

... this is _one_ opportunity that I wish I had *never* gotten...

[video=youtube;U6NHqc9RJk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6NHqc9RJk4[/video]


-----
*one of the great scenes in Cinema History:

[video=youtube;TGxbXDTiigY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGxbXDTiigY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hmm...
> 
> An old blind man and a boy are walking together down a path in a sun-lit forest by a creek...
> 
> ...


I like to listen to what things are saying. On saturday I was in Kings canyon (which I suggest anyone in or near cali go to... BEautiful) and I put my hand down to touch/ listen to/ connect with a big rock below a giant cliff/rock face. I have never actually tried to listen to rocks before so it was new to me. What blew me away was how 'slow' the rock 'talked'. I guess when you are millions of years old, you tend to move slowly. Anyways, there is no way I would be able to 'listen' to what the rock was trying to say... but what I was able to take away was the feeling and emotion the rock was giving off. Kinda like how you can tell what a person is getting at even if they are speaking a different language, you pick up on their feeling.

Anyways, hope you all don't think I'm crazy (at least anymore than you already did).


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's cool. I think more people should stop and listen more.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I like to listen to what things are saying. On saturday I was in Kings canyon (which I suggest anyone in or near cali go to... BEautiful) and I put my hand down to touch/ listen to/ connect with a big rock below a giant cliff/rock face. I have never actually tried to listen to rocks before so it was new to me. What blew me away was how 'slow' the rock 'talked'. I guess when you are millions of years old, you tend to move slowly. Anyways, there is no way I would be able to 'listen' to what the rock was trying to say... but what I was able to take away was the feeling and emotion the rock was giving off. Kinda like how you can tell what a person is getting at even if they are speaking a different language, you pick up on their feeling.
> 
> Anyways, hope you all don't think I'm crazy (at least anymore than you already did).


So let me share this with ya'll. At fifteen I entered a live in drug program cause I was a heroin addict. I turned sixteen and seventeen in the place. After about a month I was told, ok, you're not a heroin addict any more, so what's your problem? This place was all about learning about yourself and after you learned about yourself you learned about others. It was all about understanding, controlling and being able to express your emotions, it was the most intense experience I have ever had. It was a controlled lunatic asylum, it had to be living with over a hundred other junkies. We had many different people come in and give us seminars on different topics, I especially liked this one woman who came in and taught us different things about yoga. I got so good at one relaxation exercise I swore at times I could almost astral travel. I could lift myself out of my body but only for a few feet before falling asleep. Anyway getting back to the subject of listening to and seeing the world around us. Jig, I don't think you're crazy, I know exactly what you mean. Part of the reason I golf is to experience the nature that lives on and around a golf course. The drug program taught me to pay attention to the small things in life and realize that people, not money, is what is important. I'm not saying it's not nice to have 'stuff' but stuff doesn't really make most of us happy, it's the people in our lives that make us happy and anyone that has a significant other or kids in theirs understands this simple thing. I pay attention to my feelings and try to express them to the best of my ability so others know where I stand on any issue. Honesty and integrity are the two big things in my life. It's easy to do the right thing when others are looking, it takes integrity to do the right thing when they aren't. I want to be able to lay my head down at night with a clear conscience knowing I've screwed not a soul. I listen to nature and I listen to people. I am always looking up at the sky whether it be day or night. I stop and smell the roses at every opportunity. If one does not exist, I'll create the opportunity. I believe everything gives off vibes and it is up to us to hone in on those vibes if we care to learn about more than ourselves. I talk to my plants, every morning I wish them a good morning and every evening I tell them goodnight and I'll see them in the morning. I have sort of an uncanny knack, an intuition about people that tells me what they are thinking and feeling inside of themselves without them telling me. I don't use it a lot on guys but on women who know me and have taken the time to become friends, they are amazed at how I seem to be able to see inside of their emotions and thoughts. What most of them don't understand, I think and feel or have thought and felt the same things they might be feeling at the moment. We are all unique but in so many ways alike, we all want to be understood for who we are and loved for who we are, it's really that simple.

You're not crazy jig, you are what we used to call in the drug program, 'in touch'.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th 600 brothers and sisters. Man what a freaking blast it has been haha. 

Been reading along not posting much these days but you fellas are the best of the best and getting better with every run it seems.  Headsup slirp them purp buds got me drooling haha. Pukka very impressed with your pull and care for your few plants. Tip Top i feel you in your situation bro. Been down that road here just recently but nothing has come of it except for my own paranoia lol. I quit growing indoor for quite some time becasue i showed my goods to a few peeps which i regret. RULE NO 1. 

Anyways peeps the badman lives on still smoking like a burnt clutch lol. Ive been laying low for long enough that i feel comfortable doing a small grow again sos ive popped a few beans. Ive got just 3 plants for this round 1 DOG 1 Headband & 1 Mystery bean from my seed stash. Im not finished yet with the dog lol. thats some good shit  I think the OG has become my favorite and the headband is a close 2nd lol. The 2 together is a phenomenal cross  

Sos off to water the outdoor patches tomorrow as it has been rather dry for the last week. Last trip out the ladies where standing 4ft and ive only lost a mere 10 to the deer from all the clones sos im super stoked about that. I plan on taking along my cam for a few pics. I got about 20 that are just freaking huge already at 6ft with a month to veg yet. Cant wait to see them now  going to be massive hehe. 

Keep it green keep it growing  1BMM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry, duchie! 
Didn't realize I had accumulated 25 messages.
Box is cleared out.


(**edit: 19 pages until The 600 turns 600*)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> So let me share this with ya'll. At fifteen I entered a live in drug program cause I was a heroin addict. I turned sixteen and seventeen in the place. After about a month I was told, ok, you're not a heroin addict any more, so what's your problem? This place was all about learning about yourself and after you learned about yourself you learned about others. It was all about understanding, controlling and being able to express your emotions, it was the most intense experience I have ever had. It was a controlled lunatic asylum, it had to be living with over a hundred other junkies. We had many different people come in and give us seminars on different topics, I especially liked this one woman who came in and taught us different things about yoga. I got so good at one relaxation exercise I swore at times I could almost astral travel. I could lift myself out of my body but only for a few feet before falling asleep. Anyway getting back to the subject of listening to and seeing the world around us. Jig, I don't think you're crazy, I know exactly what you mean. Part of the reason I golf is to experience the nature that lives on and around a golf course. The drug program taught me to pay attention to the small things in life and realize that people, not money, is what is important. I'm not saying it's not nice to have 'stuff' but stuff doesn't really make most of us happy, it's the people in our lives that make us happy and anyone that has a significant other or kids in theirs understands this simple thing. I pay attention to my feelings and try to express them to the best of my ability so others know where I stand on any issue. Honesty and integrity are the two big things in my life. It's easy to do the right thing when others are looking, it takes integrity to do the right thing when they aren't. I want to be able to lay my head down at night with a clear conscience knowing I've screwed not a soul. I listen to nature and I listen to people. I am always looking up at the sky whether it be day or night. I stop and smell the roses at every opportunity. If one does not exist, I'll create the opportunity. I believe everything gives off vibes and it is up to us to hone in on those vibes if we care to learn about more than ourselves. I talk to my plants, every morning I wish them a good morning and every evening I tell them goodnight and I'll see them in the morning. I have sort of an uncanny knack, an intuition about people that tells me what they are thinking and feeling inside of themselves without them telling me. I don't use it a lot on guys but on women who know me and have taken the time to become friends, they are amazed at how I seem to be able to see inside of their emotions and thoughts. What most of them don't understand, I think and feel or have thought and felt the same things they might be feeling at the moment. We are all unique but in so many ways alike, we all want to be understood for who we are and loved for who we are, it's really that simple.
> 
> You're not crazy jig, you are what we used to call in the drug program, 'in touch'.


Thats some real shizznit headsup. I spent more of my life behind bars than free and i know where your coming from ole buddy.1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 4, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Thats some real shizznit headsup. I spent more of my life behind bars than free and i know where your coming from ole buddy.1BMM


For real, some real spit right there. Thanks for sharing and I agree with you 100% that Jig is 'in touch' with himself and nature which is something I wish I could say about myself. Maybe someday, eh?

My back is killing me tonight so bad that I had to send the wife and sister-in-law to watch fireworks with the kids while I stay home. Sucks but I have to do whatever I can to ensure I make it to work tomorrow. I'm sure it will still hurt tomorrow too but hopefully not so bad that I can't hide it. 

Happy 4th 600! 

Peace


----------



## duchieman (Jul 4, 2011)

Well Doobie, straight off my twitter feed, minutes ago, sound words from Geddy.

TheGeddyLee Geddy Lee 



Geddy Lee tip #37: if you're going to rip it, rip it hard. If you're NOT going to rip it take a power nap and conserve your energy #rush

I really do think him and Alex are Stoners.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 4, 2011)

had a few min and thought id throw a night shot on here


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey how do I get the 600 Club Signature photo here guys..? I want that photo..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well Doobie, straight off my twitter feed, minutes ago, sound words from Geddy.
> 
> TheGeddyLee Geddy Lee
> 
> ...


Indeed.
I didn't notice any signs of tokification at the concert, but I'll wager they probably burn the occasional bowl of fresh herbs, maybe once in a great while. 

I splurged and bought a steak to cook up tonight.
A nice, Choice cut tenderloin.
I only do it a few times a year.

Have dishes to wash in a few minutes, then roll a fat doobie of a 50/50 blend of the MTF and Northern Berry, and smoke it down while I cook my meal.
Have a fresh loaf of Italian bread from the bakery to make some garlic toast with parmesan, and will bake a potato to go with it.
I might even cook up an ear of corn that I picked up the other night.

Then, a few bong rips, and play some bass. I took a day off today from playing. Been hitting it real hard again and making new progress.
But my left hand finger tips were (are) fried. Well, a few tender spots.
Bong rip time.
Then wash dishes.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I'd have to agree, that was more in fun, but like you say, the odd little close gathering here and there. Whatever he's talkin about, "Let er Rip"!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, the vid on youtube from this tour of them doing "A Passage To Bangkok":
Alex seemed just a bit TOO well practiced at the doobie smoking maneuver for me to think he's all THAT rusty at it's use in real life. 
Probably not during the tours, but jamming & else when, oh yeah. 
I know I would!


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey fellow 600'ers. Here is a couple plants that i have been growing 12/12 from seed. I don't keep track of dates of when they start flowering so i cant say just how long they have been flowering for. But from the looks of the trichs, they have around 14-21 days left. They have mostly milky trichs but the hairs have not all turned yet. I like to let mine go long enough for the hairs to turn red. By that time i get some amber trichs and that is not a bad thing to me. I like more of a body buzz. It helps with my bad back. Keep up the great work and as you can tell i don't post very much in here but i have read every page of this club 600. I check this thread a dozen times a day just to see how things are going for everybody.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice 
What strain is the plant?


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

I really wish i could give info on the strain but i get the seeds from a friend and it is there own cross. I think it has some AK47 and some Northern lights. I think it leans more towards AK47. I have found there to be two different phenos in this cross. One that stays rather short like the ones in the pics i posted and then one that has way more leaf to bud than i like and it tends to stretch more and doesn't produce much in the way of trichs until really late in flowering. I have grown a few different strains in the past couple years and this is strain can compete with the best of them.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

If you go to my Albums, you can download the image from there. It's set up so it is the right size to pu into your signature.


TheGreenHornet said:


> Hey how do I get the 600 Club Signature photo here guys..? I want that photo..





buster7467 said:


> Hey fellow 600'ers. Here is a couple plants that i have been growing 12/12 from seed. I don't keep track of dates of when they start flowering so i cant say just how long they have been flowering for. But from the looks of the trichs, they have around 14-21 days left. They have mostly milky trichs but the hairs have not all turned yet. I like to let mine go long enough for the hairs to turn red. By that time i get some amber trichs and that is not a bad thing to me. I like more of a body buzz. It helps with my bad back. Keep up the great work and as you can tell i don't post very much in here but i have read every page of this club 600. I check this thread a dozen times a day just to see how things are going for everybody.


Thanks Buster for the share, crazy looking stigma's on that lady. Reminds me of something Duchie was growing, possibly the JAck Hammer, it also had skinny stigma's.

Have a great day peeps. Sun is shining in Northern Europe!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> i don't post very much in here but i have read every page of this club 600.


Wow. You deserve some kind of reward just for that. You got any other plants in the grow room? Keep up the good work yourself buster. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well let me tell you a little of my back ground on my growing. I started back in around late 2007 i think. I started out with cfl's for my first grow. I think it is still on here somewhere. I posted pics almost every day from the time i put the seed in the dirt till harvest. I learned alot on riu. I then went to a 250w hps setup and ran that for a couple yrs and then just recently got the new digital 600w hps. This is my second grow with it. Yes i have other plants in the room. I have a total of 15 in there right now. I have been doing this 12/12 from seed for over two yrs now and for the way i grow it is perfect. I would love to be able to find a good mother and run some clones but i really don't want to be tied down that much. I know i could do it but, growing from seed works for me. Believe me i have grown a few seeds that when it came time to chop it i damn near cried out loud. I knew i should have taken some clones before it started flowering but just never do. I am really interested in this strain that is popular on here. DOG... lol. Anyways, give me a couple days to get my room cleaned up and i will take a few pics of how my setup is looking now.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

DST said:


> If you go to my Albums, you can download the image from there. It's set up so it is the right size to pu into your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea the stigmas are weird on this pheno of this strain. When it first started pumping out the trichs and i got in there and started looking around. I had to grab my magnifying glass to check it out. I thought it was mold at first. But it is just a crap load of skinny trichs.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 5, 2011)

nice i got my signature to include the club 600 bulb...yeay


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2011)

Day nine of not smoking...but who's counting? My psycho killer has the longest, finest pistils I have seen on a plant, very delicate looking things. Doob, I had a real nice rib eye on sunday along with a piece of corn and a salad, it was real good.

In the interest of science and time I've decided I'm not going to grow my neville's haze or hawaiian snow. Since I'm now growing to keep the electricity on until I find another job I've decided on the following line-up. Two tangerine dream, two critical+kali mist and two chocolope. I'm thinking about four weeks before this crop is done I'm going to start the others in my tent and hopefully veg them for four weeks so as soon as this crop is chopped and dried I'll be able to throw them right into my grow room and start flowering them immediately. Thankfully my ex growing partner, the plumber, his work is picking back up after almost three years so I've been working a bit with him here and there. One good thing, my house is paid off so that can't be taken from me and I only really need about twenty hours of work a week to survive and at my age I don't really care to work much more than that anyway. Due to my own actions and stupidity of my younger years I've been poor all of my life so not having any money is nothing new for me...and as it is said, it's easier to get through times of no money than it is times of no weed. Surprisingly even though I have not been smoking it hasn't been that big of a thing. I almost broke down on day two but Leslie saved me from myself. I tell her it's why I keep her around, she's my voice of reason and my brain when mine stops functioning. I'm hoping for an interview and drug test tomorrow. I didn't say I didn't miss smoking. Who wouldn't being a part of this family?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2011)

A couple of pics of the psycho killer. I have supercropped the main stem and tied her down so the main cola is off to the side and the whole middle of the plant is exposed to the light. Friday will end week four of flowering.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Doob, I had a real nice rib eye on sunday along with a piece of corn and a salad, it was real good.





Heads Up said:


> A couple of pics of the psycho killer. I have supercropped the main stem and tied her down so the main cola is off to the side and the whole middle of the plant is exposed to the light. Friday will end week four of flowering.


Sounds like you had a great dinner, HU 
And thanks for sharing pics of your trip to the village you & your lady enjoyed. Way cool. 

And a deep thanks for sharing a little of your history earlier. You've definitely come through the other side, my man, big tip of the hat to you.

And, man, your plants at 4 weeks look like mine at 6 or 7.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice lookin PK headsup man, hows she smell ? foisty musk or lemon pledge?


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2011)

No lemons here don it has that musky dank smell to her and so does the deep psycho. These girls are a straight 12/12 from seed no veg time.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2011)

Well doobie I have to agree with you that I am on the other side now. Don't get me wrong it is still a demon I must stay away from, as the saying goes, one shot is one too many and a thousand isn't enough. I have finally reached the point that I have been clean longer than I was a junkie and that lasted twenty years.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everybody!!
Brand new to the forums, saw the 600 Club thread and had to subscribe!! 
Almost brand new to growing, been close to a few, now for one of my own! If you guys are still interested ?? , as it seems the thread has been going a while .
Closet Grow :3x3x7h ft
:600 HPS and ballast
:very cheap extraction fan venting to loft (temps between 24 and 28 )
:2x 'cheese' cuttings in the own 5 gallon DWC (with own pumps)
:door opened all day and me breathing on them for co2!,

Lert me know if you want me to post some pics and more info , and if you would like to see a journal! 
Ta very much!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the 600, TMS 
Pics, tips, questions, advice, links to songs, links to vids, it's all good here.
Just a bunch of mellow fools


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome Treemasterskunk, there are really no rules here apart from being nice to folks, the only rule we do insist on is posting pics of your ladies (dem green ones)

Peace, DST

and feel free to use this as a journal, a lot of folks do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

hell if you want to post pics of your other gals, i'm sure no one would object tho welcome!

@headsup,

both the leom and the musky are banging smoke man, you'll not be upset with either


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning Everybody
Heres my Pineapple Express and Sour Cream at day 62

Pineapple Express:













Tric Shots:













Sour Cream:
























Tric Shots:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

very nice macro's man! trich city


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn hotsause your killing it over there. Just noticed your sig. "Smoke something bitch." Im a fan.

Treemaster be warned... this thread moves fast. Welcome to the crew, and like dst said we like bud pr0n up in here. As demonstrated by HS above.

Hey D why not bump your pics again. Lol just pulling your leg bru.

Speaking of pics do you guys mind if I post a couple from my weekend. None of it involves weed unfortunately. Day 4 of no smoke for me. I think I can feel the force being out of alignment with two amoungst us not smoking. It just don't feel right.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't worry Jig, post away, I'll smoke more to make up for you and HeadsUp, dinnae worry. Well I could just bump the whole post with ye olde copy paste, but instead here's a link (and no, it's not to the pic I have already bumped 3X, lol,)

DST makes OG Kush Bubble>>>>>>>>> - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-120.html#post5924624


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for the welcome doobieBrother, DST and jigfresh !!!
, I have put pictures on of the ladies in another thread for newbies....and gonna try and copy them onto here for ya! if I can find them, hold on.....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Well I could just bump the whole post with ye olde copy paste, but instead here's a link (and no, it's not to the pic I have already bumped 3X, lol,)
> 
> DST makes OG Kush Bubble>>>>>>>>> -* https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-120.html#post5924624*


Cross marketing I see, lol. You guys should really check the link. It's a badass little pic display.

So this weekend I said I went to kings canyon and camped at pine flat lake (fresno county, ca). Here's a pic of the spot we had for camping. Was a pretty giant lake, this was just a tiny finger you can see out to.






Kings canyon is pretty











At the gift shop they had giant sequioa seedlings for sale. Made me think of RIU. Talk about growing some big trees, haha.






And for the 4th we just relaxed at home and in the afternoon took the jeep on a local trail. Was really fun, found a nice water hole type place, and almost rolled the jeep only 1 time this trip.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

pics of the set up,


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 5, 2011)

whoops, deleting lol.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

There ya go guys, 23 days young, (after10 days growth from being taken).....so how long dya think i should veg her for??? I have plent of head room, about 6 1/2 - 7 ft.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2011)

that is one hell of an camping spot jig,looks like a nice time.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

glad to be part of this thread guys , and yes it is an awfully quick one, i posted on another one earlier and noone has checked it, this one is going crazy !! lol ....all good frm my point of view.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

lovely spot for bit of camping jigfresh, just taken up fishing myself, looks awesome.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, nice pics Jig, was there a lot of mosquitoes? things attack me like there is no tomorrow.....last time I went down to a Loch in Scotland a bloody Tic climed up my leg and onto my dick the cheeky fukker. Thankfully good old wifey found it, and btw, it's much easier to get a tic of your dick when it's hard, lol.

Treemaster, so you got 2 of them there. I would run a screen across the 3x3 area and start training those puppies so you got colas coming through every square of the screen. Reason I say that is that even with your height, the size of the closet will reduce light penetration below the canopy which will soon fill out. So you'll get some nice top colas, but perhaps could increase the yield by spreading the energy of the plant more effeciently across a canopy of bud, instead of a canopy of just leaves...I hope you undersant what I mean, I have just smoked a doob so I do tend to ramble..

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

AWESOME HS!!!!!! Always sneaking in with some pron late in the day eh!!!!
This pic remind me of the poltergeist, lol


Hotsause said:


> Morning Everybody
> Heres my Pineapple Express and Sour Cream at day 62
> 
> Pineapple Express:


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha... nice poltergeist reference D. What a trippy movie. Big lesson, don't build a subdivision on an ancient burial ground. The camping spot was great... not too many bugs. Plus we had this cool candle that attracts/ kills them, and I covered my exposed body with insect repelent. Warning, do not get insect repelent in your mouth, it's FUNKY as fuck. Eww. Funny shit about the tick, well from here it's funny dunno how funny it'd be on my willy. yikes. freaky little bastard.

Treemaster, I think a screen would be the way to go too... but then again I'm partial to screens. To me it's the absolute best way of maximizing small spaces. And I too picked up fishing just last year, got me a pole and everything, haha. One thing I can't do is put worms on a hook... not that I can't physically do it, it just seems so mean to skewer a living worm on a hook. And my buddy after he 'laces' them on his hook (basically feeding the hood down the center of the worm) he then takes a little air bottle with a tiny nozzle on it, and pumps the damn worm up. I have no problem catching and killing fish, but doing all that to a poor worm seems wrong, lol. Oh... and as far as vegging goes, it really depends on how you want to grow the plant. If you do a screen you want to veg till the screen is about 75-80% full.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok so I have to do something today.
I can either leave the rotten floor covered in carpet in my open topped shed.
I can pull the wood and carpet out try to break out the concrete so that I can have plant pots on the dirt.
Or I can pull out wood and carpet and exposing the cement and just cover it with a layer of bark.


I want a clean and cool grow environment. I think exposed cement is gonna be too hot for them and heat the roots up too.
If anyone has any other cheap alternatives my ears are open.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd just leave the cement and paint it white. shouldn't get too hot, plus with plants in there and such the light shouldn't be hitting the ground too much. Personally I like the concrete because buds don't live it it, no mold, nothing like that, and unless it's black it shouldn't soak up the heat even if it is in the sun. And while you are painting (if you do) I would paint everything inside the shed white. Flat, not glossy. Tearing out all the concrete sounds like a lot of work. If you do a round and the concrete is too hot you can always tear it out later. Hope that helps.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 5, 2011)

JIg you are right about the bugs. I walked on my driveway yesterday bare-foot to see how hot it was. After 20 seconds in one spot I had to run into the shade. I tried the same thing in the dirt and it was just warm.
I think the cement might be part of the reason the shed is 10* hotter inside than outside on average, but I never knew it was cement in there. There are 2x2's with plywood on top to raise it covered in carpet.
Maybe I will try the white paint thing. I had already planned to paint the outside and inside walls white. It red with white trim now, and designed and shaped like a barn.

Thats true there is always next season if I dont like it. I am so behind as it is....


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks very much for the advice dst, i was thinking that myself but was swerved from the idea by the wife .....tut tut. how should i attatch the screen tho, due to having to change nutes etc, check levels, it will b difficult to manage will abig set of buds on??
Like i said never done my own so need bit of help.....sorry top sound like an idioy but any pics or anything on how to??

Thanks for reply back


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Check out how Laz Fingerez does his screens. He has a screen for each plant normally. that can be done with a fairly solid screen structure attached to poles that are fixed to the sides of your buckets. This will allow you to move the plants about, in and out.
I have a slightly (just) larger floor space, but I tend to just attached the screens to the walls and then have to go in clambering around underneath to get things done. I am a bit weird like that I guess. And if you want to really get into your set up, me I would be going vertical with near on 7 foot height. Check Jigfresh's wee cupboard and massive yields. And have a peak at my set up as well. Might give you some ideas for coming grows, becuse you WILL want to start changing things around, it's a disease that affects all growers, lol.

Peace,



treemasterskunk said:


> thanks very much for the advice dst, i was thinking that myself but was swerved from the idea by the wife .....tut tut. how should i attatch the screen tho, due to having to change nutes etc, check levels, it will b difficult to manage will abig set of buds on??
> Like i said never done my own so need bit of help.....sorry top sound like an idioy but any pics or anything on how to??
> 
> Thanks for reply back


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

I would go with Jig's suggestion mate. Fuk taking all that concrete out, I can just imagine.

I was thinking maybe sand if the concrete got too hot (but then what do I know, sand also gets freaking hot!)



bassman999 said:


> JIg you are right about the bugs. I walked on my driveway yesterday bare-foot to see how hot it was. After 20 seconds in one spot I had to run into the shade. I tried the same thing in the dirt and it was just warm.
> I think the cement might be part of the reason the shed is 10* hotter inside than outside on average, but I never knew it was cement in there. There are 2x2's with plywood on top to raise it covered in carpet.
> Maybe I will try the white paint thing. I had already planned to paint the outside and inside walls white. It red with white trim now, and designed and shaped like a barn.
> 
> Thats true there is always next season if I dont like it. I am so behind as it is....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lay 2x6's or 2x8's flat across the concrete, like a wood flooring. It will reduce the heat from the concrete.

However some heat and humidity in the root zone is a good thing, as shown by Cruzer101's outdoor greenhouse thread from last year.


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2011)

BBQ & pool 














The tomato Patch







My Bell Peppers I'm trying to grow.







Some big flowers I'm trying.








This stuff here just grows like a weed.







The Sativa we transplanted to a 20 gal trash can from a 7 gal pot. She will be so happy !








Threw out a few medium clone to see what we will get out of them from the 4th to flower.










TWS
 The GR has a week to two at the most before we go 12/12 .


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks guys for the comments, any links or anything can go to find good pics of a 3x3 scrog??? i willl need 4-8 pieces of wood a ball of string and some hook end screws???? i guess??


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

okay, right , to maximize my space im going to make a scrog to fit the buckets and some way of attatching them to the buckets. (this will hopefully come to me tonight) ...... please can anyone upload some drawing, links, photos, anything that might be able to help the dwc scrog as i get lost on here lookng at choice bud sets and grows! lol! 

Thankyou very much


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man you guys who can grow like that in your back yards, I envy you. I have a huge and lush backyard but it's not fenced enough and is pretty open to the community and stuff. Only thing keeping me back is the Law Bitches! I call them that because in the end, they're all somebodies Bitch.  One day man, one day.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

here's Las's thread, if you have any questions just ask him, he'll be cool.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/390507-las-fingerez-grow-journal-various.html



treemasterskunk said:


> okay, right , to maximize my space im going to make a scrog to fit the buckets and some way of attatching them to the buckets. (this will hopefully come to me tonight) ...... please can anyone upload some drawing, links, photos, anything that might be able to help the dwc scrog as i get lost on here lookng at choice bud sets and grows! lol!
> 
> Thankyou very much


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

thankyou just toying up the idea of doing one of the plants and leaving the other to compare , for my own knowledge/peace of mind of course.
But still not sure wether to scrog or lst as lts might be easier to manage ???? or not??? any thoughts ??

Thanks again


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

Basically both lst and a screen require work as you are getting the plant ready for flowering. Once they stop growing there isn't anymore work to do on the training. LST would be less work (i think never done it), where a screen gives you more control (in my opinion) but it comes at the price of more time spent.

I did a DWC scrog grow in my 2' x 3' closet. I was my first grow, 6 plants under 650w got me just over 11 oz. The link is in my sig... it's the fisrt one .

EDIT: one thought treemaster. You might want to start your own journal with all these questions. I'm totally NOT trying to get you from posting here in the 600... please don't think that. It just may be hard for you to keep everything in your head organized with how fast this thread moves. For example... it is damn near impossible to go back and find a post you want to read again. Too many damn pages. Anyways, just a thought.

@Bassman I like billcollectors idea with the wood on the ground. but you might want to see how hot the concrete gets before you go spending money.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> JIg you are right about the bugs. I walked on my driveway yesterday bare-foot to see how hot it was. After 20 seconds in one spot I had to run into the shade. I tried the same thing in the dirt and it was just warm.
> I think the cement might be part of the reason the shed is 10* hotter inside than outside on average, but I never knew it was cement in there. There are 2x2's with plywood on top to raise it covered in carpet.
> Maybe I will try the white paint thing. I had already planned to paint the outside and inside walls white. It red with white trim now, and designed and shaped like a barn.
> 
> Thats true there is always next season if I dont like it. I am so behind as it is....


If the wood is in good shape, paint it and keep the raised floor. As jig said flat paint not a gloss. Believe it or not flat white paint, preferably ceiling white is real good, it's supposed to reflect something like ninety percent of light and will also keep it cooler being white.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

yes jigfresh i have read that today in your journals, your dwc first grow, and i really dnt mind flashing throught the pages as its all info and i loove it ...lol


Also I have a lot of time on my hands as not currently working but think i will try scrogging but need to find a way to fix and make tightwieght tble/tray for the screen.... any ideas? uk by the way.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 5, 2011)

So I just jarred my morning glory. 12/12 from seed sixty grams dry. Out of curiosity, not that anyone would sell anything but if you were to sell some, say an ounce, what would be your asking price for a ten week plant?


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 5, 2011)

Great looking pictures today everybody, keep em coming. Welcome to the 6 treemasterskunk. Since everybody is posting some killer shots today here's my contribution for the day. 1.5 ounces of NL#5 = 5 grams of BHO. 













Have a nice day 6er's


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Great looking pictures today everybody, keep em coming. Welcome to the 6 treemasterskunk. Since everybody is posting some killer shots today here's my contribution for the day. 1.5 ounces of NL#5 = 5 grams of BHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, looks like something a mad scientist would be drilling into to extract ancient DNA strands from a prehistoric mosquito trapped deep within it...

It's rather ironic when you think about it:
Plants are basically bio-mechanical energy storage devices.
They soak up the power of the sun and convert that energy into a different form of potential energy to be used at a later date (for pollen production, for flower production, for seed production), some plant matter can be eaten for it's energy, or it can be chopped up and be burned to release the energy in the form of heat (firewood, coal, etc).

The above picture shows one thing that isn't done soaking up energy once the plant has been harvested: you smoke that thing and you ain't going no where. 
All of your energy gets sucked up into the smoke, and all you can do is sit there and smile and ponder... everything.
Game over man, game over!


*the only thing that helps balance it out is the munchies that come later


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> So I just jarred my morning glory. 12/12 from seed sixty grams dry. Out of curiosity, not that anyone would sell anything but if you were to sell some, say an ounce, what would be your asking price for a ten week plant?


Well heads up. If I were to ever give something to friends (which I NEVER would), I think 200 is good. People I'm friendly with 300. Someone I don't like much 360. But like you and I said, I wouldn't even think about something like that in reality.



Dropastone said:


> Great looking pictures today everybody, keep em coming. Welcome to the 6 treemasterskunk. Since everybody is posting some killer shots today here's my contribution for the day. 1.5 ounces of NL#5 = 5 grams of BHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suh-weet! Damn it looks good. Do you have a vacuum or are you gonna ear wax it up or something? Also, are you running buds or trim? do you grind it up before you put it in the tube? Lastly, what kinda tube you got? enough questions for you? haha, another question. peace


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> So I just jarred my morning glory. 12/12 from seed sixty grams dry. Out of curiosity, not that anyone would sell anything but if you were to sell some, say an ounce, what would be your asking price for a ten week plant?


Nice turn out !



Dropastone said:


> Great looking pictures today everybody, keep em coming. Welcome to the 6 treemasterskunk. Since everybody is posting some killer shots today here's my contribution for the day. 1.5 ounces of NL#5 = 5 grams of BHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ahhh ! Bud worm blood. That stuff is Highly intoxicating !


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 5, 2011)

oh my god that stuff is amazing!!!!! loooks awesome!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> yes jigfresh i have read that today in your journals, your dwc first grow, and i really dnt mind flashing throught the pages as its all info and i loove it ...lol
> 
> Also I have a lot of time on my hands as not currently working but think i will try scrogging but need to find a way to fix and make tightwieght tble/tray for the screen.... any ideas? uk by the way.


Cheers from cali. Not sure what you mean by the lightweight table tray, but me think you should read some different peeps journals and see what tickles your fancy. Look up Integra21 LINK , #1RaiderFan420 LINK ... they have some sweet screens. Also, my favorite way to search rollitup is through google. Just put site:rollitup.org and whatever you are searching for.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG Dropa, that BHO is awesome! I made some ISO last night but it dried right up and is more like hash. This made me decide to do a vid. It's kinda like that Yule log video, or the aquarium, and I called it Sitting with Jack and Co, so before you start, grab your gear and join along with me as I take a nice big rip!

[video=youtube;XiFnCQcuhjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiFnCQcuhjA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> OMG Dropa, that BHO is awesome! I made some ISO last night but it dried right up and is more like hash. This made me decide to do a vid. It's kinda like that Yule log video, or the aquarium, and I called it Sitting with Jack and Co, so before you start, grab your gear and join along with me as I take a nice big rip!
> 
> [video=youtube;XiFnCQcuhjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiFnCQcuhjA[/video]
> View attachment 1677487
> View attachment 1677486


Way cool, duchie 
Was almost like watching a Japanese tea ceremony 

(*_*edit: I bong ripped on 50/50 MTF/NB when you did your hit, dude. I'm pretty toasty, so you must've been feeling just fine*_  )


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol, I've never seen one of those, now I'm gonna have to go look for one to watch.

Edit. When I played it back and watched it, I was impressed with how the music fit in. At the beginning when you hear one song and it jumps to The Doors is when I'm tuning into Pirate Radio so, that was all live radio. I thought it was way cool.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Man, looks like something a mad scientist would be drilling into to extract ancient DNA strands from a prehistoric mosquito trapped deep within it...
> 
> It's rather ironic when you think about it:
> Plants are basically bio-mechanical energy storage devices.
> ...


I really enjoyed your deep deep thoughts my friend. It kinda reminded me of things my dear old dad (may he rest in peace) told me when I was just a little tyke camping in the deep deep woods. While at the campfire he would say that the burning wood is stored energy from the sun just now being released decades later.



jigfresh said:


> Well heads up. If I were to ever give something to friends (which I NEVER would), I think 200 is good. People I'm friendly with 300. Someone I don't like much 360. But like you and I said, I wouldn't even think about something like that in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Suh-weet! Damn it looks good. Do you have a vacuum or are you gonna ear wax it up or something? Also, are you running buds or trim? do you grind it up before you put it in the tube? Lastly, what kinda tube you got? enough questions for you? haha, another question. peace


That right there is all bud ground up in a coffee grinder. I grind it until it's course but not powdery and all I use is a stainless turkey baster from bed bath and beyond to pack me bud in. I also use one of those food saver vacuums with a canister. I scrape the oil out of the Pyrex dish after the water bath and put it on parchment paper then I'll warm it up with a coffee mug warmer and place it in the canister and purge it. I'll do that process 3 or 4 times until I see no more bubbles and then it's ready. I've really been wanting to try the earwax but that means a lot of stirring over low heat for quite a bit. The process whips air into the oil and makes it more solid. I think I'll give it a go next time around when I have a little more patience.



treemasterskunk said:


> oh my god that stuff is amazing!!!!! loooks awesome!!!!


Thanks man.



duchieman said:


> OMG Dropa, that BHO is awesome! I made some ISO last night but it dried right up and is more like hash. This made me decide to do a vid. It's kinda like that Yule log video, or the aquarium, and I called it Sitting with Jack and Co, so before you start, grab your gear and join along with me as I take a nice big rip!
> 
> [video=youtube;XiFnCQcuhjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiFnCQcuhjA[/video]
> View attachment 1677487
> View attachment 1677486


Nice vid my brother. I'm sitting here now smoking a jay covered in honey and I've been stoned out of my gourd for most of the day. I tried the iso a time or two and it's a really good buzz but if you ever get the chance make you some BHO and you will never go back.

Peace 6er's


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Lol, I've never seen one of those, now I'm gonna have to go look for one to watch.


They're very interesting, but methodical and structured to the max.
And in the end all there is as reward is a bitter little cup of tea, and the relief of not having shamed your ancestors if you performed the ceremony well.
I'd rather have that bong rip you did any day!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

Doobie; my mix was Jack Hammer and the ISO is a blend of mostly Jack Hammer with a bit of Extrema, Heri, Cheeseberry Haze and The Purp. Did I really just type that? Holy crap how far a guy gets in a year hanging out here. See what you guys have done to me! F'n Rock On!

Dropa man, I've already started my Christmas wish list, which because I'm not into it, is really just an everyday, as soon as I can buy it list, either way I want one of those glass tube thingies.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice!
I was wondering what the "and Co." consisted of. 
Cool. 
You've been corrupted!
Your mind & tastebuds will never be satisfied with a bowl of one strain ever again!
Oh, its still nice to have a doobie/bowl/bong rip of one pure strain, but while you're exhaling the tasty "single malt" smoke you're wondering how much BETTER it would taste with "strain X" and/or "strain Y" mixed in.
Or "strain YYZ". 
And the wayz we dooz itz in the 600 "eye strain" is another thing we contend with when we smoke our herbs and try to keep our eyes open and focused on one thing for more than a few seconds. 
And "brain strain" from going too deep down the rabbit hole...

... you chose the Red Pill...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 5, 2011)

What it is 600? i hope all had a great4th and welcome home lets get this party going again!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

Doobie and Duchie, not to bundle you together or anything, but I have to say the 600 has definitely gained some awesomeness since you guys decided to join us. It's so cool to have such a bomb place as the 600. People come and go, we pretty much all get along to the fullest, and almost daily we enrich eachothers lifes with some info, opinion, idea, friendship, ingenuity, stories... ... ... and of course some AMAZING weed.



Dropastone said:


> I tried the iso a time or two and it's a really good buzz but if you ever get the chance make you some BHO and you will never go back.


Agreed. BHO is for real. When I get an oil rig, I may turn all my weed into BHO. It's _*that*_ good.



stinkbudd1 said:


> What it is 600? i hope all had a great4th and welcome home lets get this party going again!!


Hell yeah... Welcome back stinkbudd. Do anything fun for the holiday?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice!
> I was wondering what the "and Co." consisted of.
> Cool.
> You've been corrupted!
> ...


Oh single strain is not what I'm worried about, I'm one of those people who like to appreciate the finer things, and I don't mean fancy cars and material things, I mean food and drink and music and those kinds of spoils. Fine foods that I can't afford and learned to make myself, good wine that was much cheaper making myself (because I don't drink no more I don't do that no more). Fresh ground coffee is a must in this house and straight espresso is my favorite. And now I've been able to grow some smoke that's right up there with other good weed I've smoked. Thing is, I know it's only going to get better and now if I run out I'm gonna have some real issues forking out the cash for anything I can get around here. I'll just be miserable until harvest fighting myself to stop pokin and picken at her. One of the big reasons I moved back here from beef loving Alberta is that I got sick and tired of meat and potatoes and the lack of culture. 3500km to have a friggin decent Italian made pizza, and that's just the tip of it. That just reminded me, I've had yogurt hanging in cloth for a day and a half now getting ready to make real Greek Tzatziki, all I need is the cucumber I'm grabbing when I hop out for a bit here. Mmmmm, Mmmmm!

Souvlaki coming up!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

I've come to feel like RIU is like Camelot...
Club 600 is "The Round Table"...
DST is Arthur (though I hope he & his lady fare better in Love than poor old Art & Gwynn)...
The rest of us motley lot comprise various known, and unknown knights of said Round Table...
We each add our distinctive uniqueness of self to the forum to keep The Dragon alive and sustain what's best about growing things.

Now, if someone would just invent a teleporter, we could commence with some memory-reducing get-togethers all over the world, as often as possible!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Jig as you know i atlk about it all the time i am really about the fam my man so i got my 74 year old mom and all her grands out this weekend and just had a real good time brotha did a lil cooking water parking fishing you know good ole school fun and i think she really enjoyed it..The only thing that could have been better would have been up there in the beautiful cali foresty like you brotha Big Bear is awsome i have not been since my dad passed 12 years ago..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 5, 2011)

By the way what it is Doob? how was your weekend? 

I had to read backwards for a while to find out who posted that pic of the Man i dont even know what to call it looks like someone discovered a new rare jewel that dont even look like no hash oil it looks like somebody took the top off of a mood ring you guys remember the mood rings in the 70s tell me that dont look like a mood ring this place never ceases to amaze me. Dropastone that is some dangerous looking stuff..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

If that *is* a Mood Stone (*hmmm... "dropastone"... "moodstone"... "I-R-stoned"... coincidence!?* ), I think that must be a "_Happy_" color we are seeing on display


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Mmmmm, Mmmmm!
> 
> Souvlaki coming up!


... souvlaki bump...

(**edit: ... must... look... away... mouth... watering.... dehydrating... hunger... pangs... hunger... pangs... and I have expired.* )


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry for the "hiccup". 
Re-inserting that last "powercell" back into the matrix proved... difficult.


(**17 pages until the Ulltimate 600/600 pR0n oR6!3*)


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 5, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> By the way what it is Doob? how was your weekend?
> 
> I had to read backwards for a while to find out who posted that pic of the Man i dont even know what to call it looks like someone discovered a new rare jewel that dont even look like no hash oil it looks like somebody took the top off of a mood ring you guys remember the mood rings in the 70s tell me that dont look like a mood ring this place never ceases to amaze me. Dropastone that is some dangerous looking stuff..





DoobieBrother said:


> If that *is* a Mood Stone (*hmmm... "dropastone"... "moodstone"... "I-R-stoned"... coincidence!?* ), I think that must be a "_Happy_" color we are seeing on display


I assure you that is no mood ring lol but I can definitely say that it will change your for mood for the better.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 5, 2011)

DST said:


> AWESOME HS!!!!!! Always sneaking in with some pron late in the day eh!!!!
> This pic remind me of the poltergeist, lol


 I gotta do it It just wouldn't be right without it lol. Ive been trying to catch up on whats going on in the 600 but from the time i get home, check on my girls, go to sleep and wake up theres 3 mores pages added to my reading list lol Much love DST


jigfresh said:


> Damn hotsause your killing it over there. Just noticed your sig. "Smoke something bitch." Im a fan.
> 
> Treemaster be warned... this thread moves fast. Welcome to the crew, and like dst said we like bud pr0n up in here. As demonstrated by HS above.
> 
> ...


Thanks i got that from Pimp C lol but its a good motto to live by



Don Gin and Ton said:


> very nice macro's man! trich city


 Thanks i think im getting better with this damn camera 


Dropastone said:


> Great looking pictures today everybody, keep em coming. Welcome to the 6 treemasterskunk. Since everybody is posting some killer shots today here's my contribution for the day. 1.5 ounces of NL#5 = 5 grams of BHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HOLY SHIT THAT LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING GLASS MARBLE


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

I went ahead and snapped a pic of the grow room. There is a total of 15 flowering plants in the room right now but i know with the right planning i could get a few more. I originally had 16 but one of them just did not grow much and the leaves looked all mutated so i cut it down a couple weeks ago. You can see that most of my plants are not perfect and i really blame that on me. I am still using miracle grow bloombooster for my nutes. lol I will be getting some new hydro nutes soon. My next grow is going to be with my BlueWidow/AK47 cross that i did last grow. I have enough to do 2 more grows with. I hope they stay short and bushy. Anyways here is the pic of how my plants are setup around my 600W hps. I normally have my cooltube installed and exhausting through the cooltube and out the room. But the exhaust fan i had been using for my 250w cooltube setup is not capable of moving enough air. I will get a better fan soon and get the cooltube back on. My temps right now with the bare bulb is 79f with light on and 71f with light off.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey jig, thank you very much for the kind words, they made me feel good. I think we're all so relaxed with each other here that we can just be ourselves, which is good people. I think there's such an abundance of good people here, that care, that any bad seed doesn't even bother trying to mess things up. I've seen a few try though and they didn't last too long here after the gang up. One specifically I remember was whodat scrappin with that lady visitor we had. Whooeee! did she ever set off a fire!  

So, I already put together a reply earlier and just when I went to post RIU crashed. [email protected]#ksucker! that pisses me of. Anyhow, I was talking about a quick little documentary I watched the other day that reminded me a lot of the 600 throughout it. It's less than a half our long if anyone's interested and I'll just copy/paste the description here. 

*Almost Real: Connecting in a Wired World*


This documentary presents a few individuals for whom the Internet has become a way to connect with like-minded souls in surprising ways: a cyber punk based on an anti-aircraft rig in the English Channel who operates a rogue Web server, a monk developing "wireless prayer technology," a "gamer" who re-creates himself in an online game, a retired couple living in an Internet-controlled seniors' complex and a divorcée who exchanges vows online with a man she's never met. 


Sorry, I lied, it's 47 mins long. 
[video]http://www.nfb.ca/film/almost-real/[/video]



 everyone!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ohhh 600 how I've missed you! Been busy lately just checking in to see that 600 has surpassed 10,000 likes! Holy f&*king sheeeit!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh hey, Stinkbudd, I remember the Mood Rings, and then necklace, yada, yada. They were just before the Pet Rock and Chia Pets!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 5, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Ohhh 600 how I've missed you! Been busy lately just checking in to see that 600 has surpassed 10,000 likes! Holy f&*king sheeeit!


I chuckled when I liked this.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

well duchie, me and my wife thoroughly enjoyed the documentary. We paused it 33 minutes in and just had a 45 minutes discussion on 'reality'. Quite intellectually stimulating. Giving me an awesome conversation with my wife is a gift. Thanks my friend.

I gotta say though... 8 LITER of fucking diet coke a day! jeeez man.


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2011)

you must get gnarly cottonmouth. ? 


TWS


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

TWS said:


> you must get gnarly cottonmouth. ?
> 
> 
> TWS


lol dude... it was in the movie or documentary. Some dude who lived in the middle of the english channel in a concrete cylinder, had some bad eating and sleeping habits. Don't want you guys thinking duchie is hitting the bottle (of diet coke) so hard.

Also, loved your pics tws. Looks like a great 4th for sure. Even a partial appearance from the old lady? Well some lady at least, haha. ANd the plants man are looking pretty nice. Healthy little bushes. Keep it up.


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2011)

HaHa ! He'll be fine.

It was a great fourth and decided to through in a few off the hook pics. That was actually my son's GF. The Mrs was around somewheres. LOL. I might have to go get some wire fencing. They are incrouching on each other allready and are probably gonna get to heavy.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> well duchie, me and my wife thoroughly enjoyed the documentary. We paused it 33 minutes in and just had a 45 minutes discussion on 'reality'. Quite intellectually stimulating. Giving me an awesome conversation with my wife is a gift. Thanks my friend.
> 
> I gotta say though... 8 LITER of fucking diet coke a day! jeeez man.


I know eh, that's 28 large bottles a week. That's got to be a big order where he's at. I'm glad you guy's liked it. My daughter was just poking fun at me tonight calling me "Mr. I hate fiction" because I wouldn't watch a movie with her. The net has definitely changed the world though and the biggest thing that I think it's done, and continues to do, is open the world up and lets us see for ourselves the way things really are and not just what our particular representing governments and media want us to hear. Knowledge is power and is getting harder and harder to suppress. I remember when I was a young whipper snapper and I wanted to find out about something we had to walk FOREVER to a library, find what you're looking for and if they didn't have it, put in a request and hope you get it in a week. Then you had to search through the whole Mushrooms of the World manual hoping to see a picture of the one you found in your backyard so that you can verify that it's safe to ingest. Now, if you have no clue how the Dewey Decimal System worked, well then your a little screwed because now you have to go line up to talk to the librarian and try to come up with an excuse why your interested in a book of rare mushrooms. Googleing "mushrooms" is so much easier. Now if you told me twenty years ago that I was going to be part of an online pot club started by a Scottish guy living in Amsterdam, I would have said you were nuts. Why would Holland let in a Scot? Probably would have told you that you watch too much Star Trek. Hey, anyone remember microfiche?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys, good morning from over here....yup, that's right, way over>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> here!!!!

Great night had in the 600 I see, a real shame we all don't live in the same time zone, but then I guess that's what makes it all a bit wacky.

And Duchie, I sure do remember microfiche, that's how I studied when I was at University. I also remember getting a Diploma on the side as the University started running a Word Processor course as standard, lol. I remember going to a career fare and thinking, what is IT, who is this IT, do we need an IT? Well it seems like we did.

Watering time at the zoo, brb.

Peace, DST


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whaddup 6hundies! Been a minute. And this is a double pixel post but I don't care if no on else does lolz!
Just wanted to show the progress of my 600mile high girls. Loveing the lamp. Been thru every issue after issue. Scrapped half my dam grow due to unruley sativas. But kept my 6 hundie girls goin and after weeding out the unwanteds I do have a keeper or 2. Just can't wait till next round!
Well here's my favorite girl so far.
Enjoy all as usual shitz bangin in here everythings lookin crazy. Love that GLOP of oil man or whatever it was lolz good to see y'all doin ur thingz.
Peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Eh 6


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

Just wanted to add a quick smoke report, of sorts, on Northern Berry.
First off, dried & cured for about 2 weeks now.
Secondly, smooth hits, and there really is a berry/fruity taste to the initial smoke, and to the exhaled smoke that fills the mouth and lingers on the back & sides of the tongue for a minute or so.
Very much a mind high, no couch lock evident, but sleepiness is easy to induce with smoking a doobie near bed time.
But gives the munchies pretty strongly, so far every time I've smoked it, which is good for those of us with appetite problems.
Also, does a great job for getting nausea under control.
I'd give it a 4 out of 5 for smoking & effects. Great for bong rips (strong berry flavor), and an excellent smoke when rolled into a doob, though the fruity taste is harder to notice.
And I'd give it 4 out of 5 for ease of growing. A very tolerant plant.
Also grows shorter and bushier than average, which makes for a nice SOG or SCROG.


(**edit: I got about 3/4-oz off of one, 1-oz off of the second, and about 1.5-oz off of the third one. Would have been solid 1.5-oz per plant but had issues with roots running out of room sooner than expected. They were vegged until about 12" tall, and used 1-gallon pots. Last grow I used only Jack's Classic Blossom Booster and Liquid Karma. Next round I'm going back to Botanicare PureBlend Pro Bloom to see if there is any noticeable difference. Also increasing the pot size to 1.7-gallon pots (6.5L)*.)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Eh 6


Love this pic man u got shitz equivelant to my favorite tops jus fallin out the cage wow whodat man ur grow is awesome dude that's all I gotta say on it lolz!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Eh 6


I swear they've more than doubled in size (and frostiness) in the last couple of days!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you DL, Id say thats the prize bud in the group 
Thank you Booob, Iv just been showing the small ones thats all lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whaddup 6hundies! Been a minute. And this is a double pixel post but I don't care if no on else does lolz!
> Just wanted to show the progress of my 600mile high girls. Loveing the lamp. Been thru every issue after issue. Scrapped half my dam grow due to unruley sativas. But kept my 6 hundie girls goin and after weeding out the unwanteds I do have a keeper or 2. Just can't wait till next round!
> Well here's my favorite girl so far.
> Enjoy all as usual shitz bangin in here everythings lookin crazy. Love that GLOP of oil man or whatever it was lolz good to see y'all doin ur thingz.
> Peace.


 Nice main  biggity bump


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thank you DL, Id say thats the prize bud in the group
> Thank you Booob, Iv just been showing the small ones thats all lol


Someone's got big breastesses in tight vestesses on their mind 
It's all good!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Someone's got big breastesses in tight vestesses on their mind
> It's all good!


yeah I always got nice booooobs on my mind lol
bout time I let it slip though,,, Happens allot when I typ doob for some reason lol sometimes I catch myself typing noob too lol I know ur no noob though!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ...I know ur no noob though!


Tell that to some of my poor plants


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice prize boobie you got there whodat. So what's the verdict on the tunnel of scrog then? Perhaps next time you should try some growing from the top so you can have a full 360 of bud!!! That's what I tried with my anasazi kush girls way back, growing like hanging vines, lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thank you DL, Id say thats the prize bud in the group
> Thank you Booob, Iv just been showing the small ones thats all lol


 Id say most definetely no doubt that's some of the nicest bud I've seen in some time whodat u got a prize for sure many props!


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2011)

[youtube]/v/-9m4obt1WQ8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]
couldn't resist


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

On second thoughts...let's not go to Camelot, it's a silly place!!! hehehe.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 6, 2011)

I've noticed so many coffee cups sneaking into the pics of bud shots. Like you duchie I grind my coffee beans for every pot of coffee I make, like the one I'm now drinking. It's one of those mornings that after reading a few posts it's time to comment once again about the six hundred. The round table huh? I'm not so sure our king and queen has knights, I'm thinking we are more like daze and not knights. Either way we certainly are a brotherhood at the six hundred. All one has to do is read some other threads to see just how special..and no, not the short bus kind of special the six is. After a couple of months on this thread it's almost impossible to not feel we are all one big family. We all spread the six hundred love in some way, shape or form, from our porn shots to our stories and our food and drink. Some will say this thread is all over the place and off topic. Off topic? What is off topic when speaking of weed? I thought that part of the point of getting stoned was to walk right in, sit right down and baby let your mind roll on? Is it not? We are such a varied group of characters that once you join the six you are made to feel right at home. The vibes from this thread are great, we share, we learn, we grow, not only weed but a richer experience of growing because we grow with each other on here. Feeling a bit down in the dumps? Tune in to the six for a while and more often that not someone will write something that lifts our spirits. As my lovely Leslie likes to say, caring is sharing and we do it so very well on the six. The seed fairy is proof enough.

Love to all my family of the six, I'll rep ya'll when I can, we all deserve it.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 6, 2011)

So today is the day. I got the call for the interview yesterday afternoon and I have to be there at three today. Working with my ex growing partner again today and then cutting out early for the interview. All I have to do to get the job is pass the drug test. It's a mouth swab test and I've not smoked for ten days now, but once again, who's counting? The lady who runs the kitchen, well, she smokes my stuff and she is the one doing the hiring. She told me she only stopped for four days before being tested and passed. I also have to go get fingerprinted and pass a background look see. No problem with that, I have a clean record amazingly enough considering my past.

Speaking of documentaries, has anyone seen the cheech and chong movie called 'the union'? I have comcast and found it in the free movies in on demand. If you can find it it's an interesting watch.

Nice pics guys. Wouldn't it be nice if we had one of those vacuum systems that banks use for drive up, put a bud in and send it to whoever we wished?


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2011)

July 6 Cancers are extremely tactile and draw immense pleasure from a well-decorated and harmoniously maintained environment. While status often plays a big role in their need to be surrounded by luxury, they are basically down-to-earth and derive pleasure from helping those with fewer resources. 

[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1]Cancer Information
for July 6
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*You should embrace:* Spiritual transcendence, charity, objectivity

*You should avoid: *Pretense, snobbishness, needing to win
[/SIZE][/FONT]
*Friends and Lovers *

July 6 natives don't like to share their friends and may seem bossy when it comes to giving advice or suggestions. They can be manipulative in romantic matters and have a hard time regaining their confidence if a love match fails. Holding on to people they care about can become an obsessive habit that is difficult for them to break. 

*Children and Family *

Because July 6 natives want to believe that their familial relationships are good and satisfying, they may idealize their childhood into representations quite different from reality. They have a tendency to use similar techniques as they raise their children. These individuals need to understand that their little ones are better off knowing a "bad" truth than a "good" lie. 

*Health *

Food issues often loom large with July 6 individuals, who may eat and drink to escape their feelings. It's important they do some aerobic exercise several times a week in order to combat potential circulation problems. 

*Career and Finances *

July 6 individuals have a marked artistic ability and are often drawn to careers in the arts, though usually in a behind-the-scenes position. They make talented designers, fashion consultants, carpenters, and decorators. Although intelligent and able, these people are also generous to a fault. They're likely to spend money they can ill-afford on friends and loved ones. 


^^^^^thats me to an "T"..........
600


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday genuity!!!



cof


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

MUCH LOVE TO BIG G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lang zal hij leven, lang zal hij leven, lang zal hij leven, in de Gloria!!! In de Gloria!! In de Gloria, Hiepedehiep, hoera!! (Dutch Happy Birthday song of course!!!!)

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday G man!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy B Day G boss! Cancers unite! lol sounds like me too  This bowls for you homey!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I've noticed so many coffee cups sneaking into the pics of bud shots. Like you duchie I grind my coffee beans for every pot of coffee I make, like the one I'm now drinking. It's one of those mornings that after reading a few posts it's time to comment once again about the six hundred. The round table huh? I'm not so sure our king and queen has knights, I'm thinking we are more like daze and not knights. Either way we certainly are a brotherhood at the six hundred. All one has to do is read some other threads to see just how special..and no, not the short bus kind of special the six is. After a couple of months on this thread it's almost impossible to not feel we are all one big family. We all spread the six hundred love in some way, shape or form, from our porn shots to our stories and our food and drink. Some will say this thread is all over the place and off topic. Off topic? What is off topic when speaking of weed? I thought that part of the point of getting stoned was to walk right in, sit right down and baby let your mind roll on? Is it not? We are such a varied group of characters that once you join the six you are made to feel right at home. The vibes from this thread are great, we share, we learn, we grow, not only weed but a richer experience of growing because we grow with each other on here. Feeling a bit down in the dumps? Tune in to the six for a while and more often that not someone will write something that lifts our spirits. As my lovely Leslie likes to say, caring is sharing and we do it so very well on the six. The seed fairy is proof enough.
> 
> Love to all my family of the six, I'll rep ya'll when I can, we all deserve it.


couldn't have said it better myself Heads up  Long live the 600!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jul 6, 2011)

this is my bubblelicious re-veg back in flower, see if u can guess how far gone she is............

























so what u thinking guys????????


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

looks good, I would say about 6 weeks flowering may be.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

6 weeks flower, ya say? Well I'll be...

Today is the 6th. Today is also exactly 6 weeks flower for my cheesey girls. And ya'll know what?!? We be 600! Fuck yeah. Bud pr0n! Cheers 600


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like Autumn could be setting in Bobo, fall in the indoor garden is a nice time!!!! Cool shots as well Particularly like the out of focus in the forground, in focus in the background shot!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks DST! She's peaking out at'cha Lil stinker lol


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking awesome Bobo.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

hi again guys, just wanted to post some pics of the ladies today ( day 25) , and would llike any thought s on what leaves to take of??which ones to tie town if i was ti LST it??? Am thinking i will train 1 of them and let the other one grow as 'naturallly' as it can.....And this is the one i chose to play with . 
Any thoughts guys??? have put a 15cm ruler and a 5 pence piece in the pics so you have an idea of size...........Sorry if they are a bit rough !!

LSTing ?? Fan leaf removal???
All help / comments / any views !!!

Thanks guys 

TMS


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn!
I take the wife to work and come home an hour later and it's genuity's b-day!?
Happy birthday!
Damn, and I hope there's as whole lot more of them waiting for you each year 

And then more pR0n, too!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Looking awesome Bobo.


Thanks Dropa  That BHO oil you made looked pretty awesome, too... I'm assuming it's amazing? Enjoy brotha


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday G!

[video=youtube;GEeKkU4R6yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEeKkU4R6yw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;EvGJvzwKqg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/video]

Have a great day man!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Happy Birthday G!
> 
> [video=youtube;GEeKkU4R6yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEeKkU4R6yw&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


Awesome!
I whipped out my bass and played along with AC/DC for ya' genuity with a freshly rolled joint of Northern Berry hanging from my lips.
Then sparked it up for Country Joe wishin' the 600 was all together to throw you a massive party!

And thanks, duchie!
Country Joe hit the spot just perfect!
I'm "young" (well, a young hippie), but I became fully self aware in in 1967, and I sure do miss the '60's. 


rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollanotherone


(**edit: the doobie I'm smoking, half way through it and 3/4 blotzo from it already and feeling it creeping in like a brain-starved zombie in a cheap horror flick, is 100% Northern Berry. The previous joint I mentioned in my smoke report was a 50/50 blend of MTF/NB. With pure NB you can taste the fruitiness in every toke of the joint, just like the bong rips.*)


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I ripped out the carpet and wood, and the inner walls and insulation. I have a huge pile of shit to take to the dump. Well 3 piles really.
Pics to come later after camera charges...(POS)!


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Yo Tree,

Well, they look very similar those plants so I think the choice would be down to you.

Do you have a set up for clones yet? Reason I ask is I think the plant you donate to LST/SCROG will need to have a few of the lower branches removed. As far as removing leaves, I wouldn't do it unless they are on a stem that is attached to the lower part of the plant.

Here is what I would do. Go and get some pvc tubing at B&Q and some corners and make youself a mini frame so sit on top of the bucket. On the top of the frame you have your screen. This should make it strong and stable enough just to place on top of the pot. Then start training. Thats my 5 pence on it.


treemasterskunk said:


> hi again guys, just wanted to post some pics of the ladies today ( day 25) , and would llike any thought s on what leaves to take of??which ones to tie town if i was ti LST it??? Am thinking i will train 1 of them and let the other one grow as 'naturallly' as it can.....And this is the one i chose to play with .
> Any thoughts guys??? have put a 15cm ruler and a 5 pence piece in the pics so you have an idea of size...........Sorry if they are a bit rough !!
> 
> LSTing ?? Fan leaf removal???
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Well I ripped out the carpet and wood, and the inner walls and insulation. I have a huge pile of shit to take to the dump. Well 3 piles really.
> Pics to come later after camera charges...(POS)!


Right on bassman. I think things are starting to get in order over there. And you have kinda said it already that you are so behind this year, but I would totally be focusing on getting things in good order for next year. Not like get rid of plants or anything, but get shit dialed, so you aren't chasing a good environment, you have a good one already and you fine tune it to be great. Anyways, I think things are on the right path.

@treemaster I wouldn't be pulling any leaves at the moment, unless they are clearly dying. I don't do lst, but I'm pretty sure I get the idea, and it's not like there are certain branches that are right to train... you just want to pull 'down' any branch poking above where you want the canopy to be. I don't know what height is good, but for a screen about 10 from the top of the pot is a good location for the canopy, so probably something like 6 inches would be good. So anything above 6 inches above the top of the medium/ pot/ whatever needs to be lst'd to get 'at' that canopy so as to not shade anything below it.

Once you train the plant to have a nice even canpopy, you might start picking leaves then. And you would be picking the ones under the canopy that won't get much light... but you have to get there first to see which are being shaded.

EDIT: after all that said, I read DST's post and I like what he said better, haha. I'll throw my 5 pence in with his.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy B-Day Genuinity!!!
We will smoke a joint for you over here to celebrate with you man


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 6, 2011)

here are pics after the tear outMy dogs


Now I need to go to the dump and get lots of soil.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

I hear ya Doobie. I'm borderline baby boomer with baby boomer siblings but I remember well. I was watching a doc on netflix last night called Fog of War about Robert MacNamara, and in it he recalls a memory of the parade celebrating the end of WWI when he was only two. He say's people may think I'm crazy remembering something when I was two but I do. I don't think he's crazy at all because I have several memories of when I was that young. I remember the Apollo 11 when I was only 3 and I have others before that, particularly the one where I got my head smashed by a Tonka Truck by the kid I was playing with. I was two and he was a spoiled brat! How do I know this? Because I ended up working with the prick for a season picking tobacco. This time he had a new buddy who tried doing his bullying for him. I was picked on because I was city coming back to work country. We ended up working in out in the field pretty early on as I recall. 

Follow up on Tzatziki.



500g plain yogurt hung overnight for a cream cheese consistency. 1/2 english cuke (deseeded and grated). 2 fine grated garlic gloves, a few Tbsp of Olive oil, 2 Tbsp fresh dill, salt to taste. Simple and great. 

Ok, best for last. Woke up to 3 of 3 Deep Blues being ladies so now they're old enough to show you pron hungry perverts. They are really nice with a stalk already on 2 of them that are thick and very hardy. Time to transplant.


Deep Blue 1



Deep Blue 2



Deep Blue 3. Skinnier fingers. More Sativa?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking great Duchie. Thanks for the detailed show.

Oh, and meant to say, they all have really similar structures to the ones I grew. Seem to be fairly even in height. The last one does seem to lean slightly more on the sativa side as far as the leaf but I think marginally. The Male Deep Blue I am using has really sharp serrated edge, and very similar shape leaves to that, the female having a nicer plumper figure. Looking for good vigour from the male as it has a real nice even structure, long upward reaching side branches, super quick at cloning as well. It has a musky smell to it as well which I like in a male, lol reminds me of something dank.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankyou very much guys!!!! will get a look at making my screensright away!

Thaks again guys!!

TMS


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jul 6, 2011)

the bubblelicious is 5wks on fri, so not a bad guess D.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks D. I did have a little malice intent when I posted the dip though. Kinda payback at the guys who post stuff when my cupboards are bare or I'm about to shop, or I'm couch locked and can't get up. Can't even get delivery here really. lol How's that ya bitches! 

bassman, that shed is gonna be way cooler now. You gonna paint her white inside?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

luckily I had just eaten so I skipped straight to that biatches, lol. I did revise my post above just to add a few comments (I was called mid post). McPurple was just asking what sort of dip he should use as I suggested he tried to do a deep fried zucchini with tempura batter, along with a dip. I will suggest he gives it a go, perhaps he will like the idea. It's on his Veggies 2011 thread.



duchieman said:


> Thanks D. I did have a little malice intent when I posted the dip though. Kinda payback at the guys who post stuff when my cupboards are bare or I'm about to shop, or I'm couch locked and can't get up. Can't even get delivery here really. lol How's that ya bitches!
> 
> bassman, that shed is gonna be way cooler now. You gonna paint her white inside?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

They have reached their target audience.....


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to quit working and just grow dank.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 6, 2011)

About an hour ago I took five bong hits for the first time in ten days, but who's counting? Three of some shackzilla that's been in a jar for about six weeks? and then two hits of the uncured morning glory. I am still thoroughly stoned. I might even say, wow. It's been a long time since I've gone ten days without smoking. Guess what guys, we grow some really good weed. Did I mention I am really stoned? I see other people smoke my stuff for the first time and they are blown away. I guess I've gotten spoiled. I watch them and want to be as stoned as they obviously are but smoking every day...I miss this kind of high from smoking but I also miss getting a good stone on every day too. Oh what to do about life's dilemmas? 

As usual, nice bud porn guys.

Happy your day genuity, enjoy.

Damn doobie, I was fourteen in 67'. The sixties were amazing. You would only understand if you lived them.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

more pics guys, these ones are of both plants, the huge really long one ,( sprouting from each side/every other net hole) is the one i am going to let go, and the other is the one im going to train,

just thought you guys might like to have a look??!!

(they are 25 days old , on canna , DWC,in 3x3x7 high closet)


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry guys , didnt put em on straight, let me see what i can do......

sorted, look above

 regards,

Treemasterskunk


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> About an hour ago I took five bong hits for the first time in ten days, but who's counting? Three of some shackzilla that's been in a jar for about six weeks? and then two hits of the uncured morning glory. I am still thoroughly stoned. I might even say, wow. It's been a long time since I've gone ten days without smoking. Guess what guys, we grow some really good weed. Did I mention I am really stoned? I see other people smoke my stuff for the first time and they are blown away. I guess I've gotten spoiled. I watch them and want to be as stoned as they obviously are but smoking every day...I miss this kind of high from smoking but I also miss getting a good stone on every day too. Oh what to do about life's dilemmas?
> 
> As usual, nice bud porn guys.
> 
> ...


 That's too funny. I'm always wondering how good my weed really is. Gave a bit to some friends and they didn't touch it till I saw them again a couple weeks later. We sat down and smoked some, it was my Jack Hammer, and I seen just what you were describing. My friend and his wife were obviously very stoned and he looked at my wife at one point bug eyes and shaking his head and doing a little "whooee", gesturing how stoned he was. I just caught it out of the corner of my eye and I grinned inside. Very cool feeling.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> About an hour ago I took five bong hits for the first time in ten days, but who's counting? Three of some shackzilla that's been in a jar for about six weeks? and then two hits of the uncured morning glory. I am still thoroughly stoned. I might even say, wow. It's been a long time since I've gone ten days without smoking. Guess what guys, we grow some really good weed. Did I mention I am really stoned? I see other people smoke my stuff for the first time and they are blown away. I guess I've gotten spoiled. I watch them and want to be as stoned as they obviously are but smoking every day...I miss this kind of high from smoking but I also miss getting a good stone on every day too. Oh what to do about life's dilemmas?


What a great day! I just smoked about an hour ago for the first time in 5 days, and the sour kush is officially fire! I only took a little baby hit and I'm still feeling guuuuuuud. If I took 3 bong loads I wouldn't be typing right now, haha. I"m the same way heads up. I would be awesome to be high like this when you smoke... but then you couldn't smoke everyday, and that's no fun.

Duchie, that's awesome. Doesn't it feel good to know you did a job well done. Cool you caught that out the corner of your eye. It's like you 'know' they mean it when people do stuff like that so you don't see.

EDIT: one random thought I have about birthdays (because everyone seems to be having theirs lately). I think that things are a bit backwards between mothers day and birthdays. If you have 3 siblings that means your mom carried and gave birth to 4 of you (i was a math major). Anyways, the day you were born you didn't do anything special except survive, mom was the one busting herself pushing your fat head out. She should be thanked 4 times a year for all that work, not once on mother's day. So in my head, mom get's a card on your birthday, and you and your siblings get one on Mother's day.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 6, 2011)

is anyone using a jewelry scope that they would recommend for trichome inspection?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

TheGreenHornet said:


> is anyone using a jewelry scope that they would recommend for trichome inspection?


If you happen to have a digital camera with a Macro, or Super Macro setting, you can use it instead of a jewler's loupe.
I have a few jewler's loupe's up to 30x magnification, and my 6 year old Canon point & shoot digital camera does a much better job (40x or more in Super Macro mode) and doesn't suffer from the fish-eye effect.

























Some out there also use one of the portable microscopes (60x and 100x or so), but I have no firsthand experience with those.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 6, 2011)

Any 30 X jewelers loupe will work fine. I use a Carson zorb which is a microscope that connects via usb to your computer and it gets some pretty amazing shots of your trichs.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

TheGreenHornet said:


> is anyone using a jewelry scope that they would recommend for trichome inspection?


I like my radio shack $14 magnifier. Goes up to 100x I think and has a light built in and everything. It's all I need for the job.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone I sent a Google+ invite to should check their emails and try again. I was just able to get on with my personal email account as well as the invite I sent my wife so the doors open but I don't know for how long.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Anyone I sent a Google+ invite to should check their emails and try again. I was just able to get on with my personal email account as well as the invite I sent my wife so the doors open but I don't know for how long.


Fuck yeah.... I"M IN!!!

EDIT: me and the wife are freaking out. It's like the first time weve ever seen a computer or something. Can't even tell you the level of excitement over here. We both keep asking "what are you doing now?" haha. Thanks bru!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the way I smell after I train and manage my flower box. The smell of dank follows me around all night looooong.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I like my radio shack $14 magnifier. Goes up to 100x I think and has a light built in and everything. It's all I need for the job.


I have one of those but I have a hard time seeing the color and clarity of the trichs. For some reason mine makes them look more amber than they really are. Maybe because its covered with resin lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

One thing I've noticed is additional light helps a lot. When I'm vegging I use the MH to view them that's the best. ALso I have a LED flashlight that Ill set next to the thing to really make things show up correctly.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey you fellas wanna have a peek at my outdo? Its alot of pics hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey you fellas wanna have a peek at my outdo? Its alot of pics hehe


I would like nothing more than that


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I would like nothing more than that


 I wanna see too!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey you fellas wanna have a peek at my outdo? Its alot of pics hehe


You gotta be kidding bro. Is there anything we would like to see more? ok, maybe a giant pile of money with naked girls laying on top in our living room with a big neon sign above that says "this is all yours"... and I don't think that's happening anytime soon. So yeah... bring it on! (and don't tell my wife I said that, lol)


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

talk about blue balls lol where you at BMM!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys i cant remember how to post multiple pics at one rip. Im used to posting the blown up style. How is it done fellas need some tips and a doober haha


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 6, 2011)

Insert image button in the text window then click select files to select multiples images at once.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Scwag fkn puter petered out half through the uploads GRRRR be right back


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

I usually go to "manage attachments" and then "select files" then just keep selecting files until you are ready to "upload photos" then its on hehe
youv been away for too long BMM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, summer is officially here in the central Willamette Valley of Oregon:

It's 9-pm, 81*f, and I just rolled out the portable A/C uint and set up the ducting (60/40 split of cool air ducted to main bedroom and computer room/grow room.

Where are my Otter Pops?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

View attachment 1679398View attachment 1679399View attachment 1679400View attachment 1679401View attachment 1679402View attachment 1679403View attachment 1679404View attachment 1679403View attachment 1679405View attachment 1679406


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a few to get started. Fuck im rusty at this hahaha. Got loads more but gotta work in the AM. will get the rest if i can  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Awesome stuff. Those chicks are tall and healthy looking for sure. Love it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like some nice spots picked out for them, they look like they're loving it


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

ohh those are just the runts hahahaha. Wait till you see the rest  

Ill try to explain a bit. Ive got 30 or so runts. They got light shcok coming out from the indoor. Those stunted plants are all Timewarp mini pheno. The larger plants in the coming pics are Romulan Joe,s. Hashberry, Heri, Heri Blue, Cheeseberry Haze, Maui Skunk, Bio Deisel, And 1 lil Trainwreck. And mostly all the bushy looking plants are Timewarp Bertha, the big cola gal and Mertha, the medium sized pheno. All have gotten light shock for some reason and are spitting the one leaf blades a sign of reveg, and are growing slow compared to the latter ones i had in pots till 3 ft tall and then transplanted. They are the big mofos that you will see. As i said i am rusty and sorting all the pics at my current state would take me till next week lol. Stoned on some rather awesome Island Sweet Skunk this evening along with a worm of hash in me joint 

I have full permission to grow on these properties by some cool peeps. Ive got the gals spread out in plots of 10 over some half mile so its hidden quite well. Again i have permission so long as its on a DL> Its an awesome spot man just beautiful and very remote secluded. I have fresh spring water on site. I love this spot hehe BRB with some more pics.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

.....................................................


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice 1BMM you have lots of work ahead of you


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

holy fucking shit. Nice outdoor bro!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 6, 2011)

We got an outdoor breeding spot too which ill show off later. Good Lordy that took forever lol. A very stoned bad ass mason going to bed. 



Hope i not imposing with the outdo yall know im 600 at heart  I got a breeding priject going aswell outdoor with 2 males, Maui Skunk & Romulan Joe. X (female) TW, Maui Skunk, Cali-O, Morning glory and a few more. Ill put those pics up later. Nighty nite bros  1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Amazing post BMM  thanks bro! Hope all is well bro


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for all the kind words guys....

1BMM,thats whats up.lovein it.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whaddup 6hundo clubberz jus wanted to say thanks for all the grow love man! Lolz some of y'all b droppin some serious rep bombs some I don't feel deserveing of quite yet but when they stop tellin me I rep yas anymore ima get all those that haven't gotten none some repz back for sure. Keep up the good work all. Happy growing!


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 7, 2011)

That is a nice outdoor grow you have going on BMM. I wish i could do the same.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

Iv been trying to push higher nute levels on her but shes not eating anything over half strength.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 7, 2011)

She's beautifull whodat. U throwing any typa cal/mag supplementz at her? She looks nice n fed bro many props can see it in the tips she all niice n dialed in but have seen recently in my frosty resin produceing plants a few real good feeds of calmag based nutes with some N mixed in does my resin producers justice bro. Results are shown overnite too in most instances. Idk tho still playin with it. Only askin cuz I'm not sure if those are the girlz shareing the res. If so I've found I can even double up on the calmag I'm at arund 45ml/gallon on the girls shareing the reservoirs and seems like the more calmag I throw at them they are loveing it! Idk bro u got some sticky there n they look all nice n dialed in man. Just shareing some grow info I've found on my particular strains may not work for urs but u got some drippy shiz in there lolz. Tasty!


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys!

Been a while since I stopped by. Just flipped the switch in my room! Things should be getting exciting soon. Would love for some of you to stop by my thread in the sig and check out the grow...could use some more subscribers over there! Be Easy!


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

I was going to enlarge them but I realised I had some Xmas shopping to do this year, best make time fo rthat eh!!, lol.

This baby looks, well quite mammoth really!!!!



1badmasonman said:


> View attachment 1679409View attachment 1679410View attachment 1679411View attachment 1679412View attachment 1679413View attachment 1679414View attachment 1679415View attachment 1679409View attachment 1679422View attachment 1679423View attachment 1679424View attachment 1679425View attachment 1679426View attachment 1679427View attachment 1679428View attachment 1679429View attachment 1679430View attachment 1679431View attachment 1679432View attachment 1679433View attachment 1679434View attachment 1679436View attachment 1679439View attachment 1679442View attachment 1679444View attachment 1679447View attachment 1679451View attachment 1679453View attachment 1679455View attachment 1679456View attachment 1679457View attachment 1679458View attachment 1679459View attachment 1679461View attachment 1679463View attachment 1679464View attachment 1679466View attachment 1679468View attachment 1679469View attachment 1679471View attachment 1679472View attachment 1679473View attachment 1679474View attachment 1679475View attachment 1679476View attachment 1679477View attachment 1679478View attachment 1679479View attachment 1679480View attachment 1679481View attachment 1679483View attachment 1679488View attachment 1679489View attachment 1679490View attachment 1679491View attachment 1679492View attachment 1679493View attachment 1679494View attachment 1679496View attachment 1679497View attachment 1679498View attachment 1679499View attachment 1679500View attachment 1679501View attachment 1679502View attachment 1679503View attachment 1679504View attachment 1679505View attachment 1679506View attachment 1679507View attachment 1679508View attachment 1679509View attachment 1679503View attachment 1679510View attachment 1679512View attachment 1679513View attachment 1679442View attachment 1679514View attachment 1679515View attachment 1679425View attachment 1679516View attachment 1679464View attachment 1679517View attachment 1679428View attachment 1679518View attachment 1679521View attachment 1679526View attachment 1679464


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I had my eye on that monster too ^^^


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I had my eye on that monster too ^^^


I was looking at the pics and my wife looks over and says "That's a fucking christmas tree! Tell him to decorate it with lights and stuff." Damn masonman.... how tall you think they'll be by the end of it? 10... 12 feet maybe?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh to have access to a square mile of land to do that lol. Brown dirts got some competition lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 7, 2011)

Was playing some AC/DC tonight on the bass and during a break I came across this:

[video=youtube;ipeODPj5WRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipeODPj5WRU[/video]

(*edit: yes, that is Brian Johnson on the album cover, and it is him singing in the song)


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2011)

I just want to know one thing, how you going to get those beasts home masonman?

So we're all going to your place in november to help trim? It should only take all of us about a month and then you'll throw a giant party at the warehouse where you're going to store all that bud, right?

How many plants do you have going there in Weedside State Park?


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Hopefully he won't have any elephants trampling through Weedside State Park....






more of this in my thread if anyone is interested in art....


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2011)

I've never seen an elephant on stilts before.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Salvadore Dali was indeed a bit off the wall.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everybody it has been alot of hard work to get this far with the outdoor. Hauling in soil and manure. Watering by hand with 5 gal buckets once a week sheesh. Yesterday me and my home boy hauled 500 gallons of water up and down and fook me im whooped. 



jigfresh said:


> I was looking at the pics and my wife looks over and says "That's a fucking christmas tree! Tell him to decorate it with lights and stuff." Damn masonman.... how tall you think they'll be by the end of it? 10... 12 feet maybe?


Haha hell yeah Christmas in july old pal, why not eh. A good majority should finish out at 6-8 ft approx pound plants. The ones that are already huge may go 12-15 ft easily. 



Heads Up said:


> I just want to know one thing, how you going to get those beasts home masonman?
> 
> So we're all going to your place in november to help trim? It should only take all of us about a month and then you'll throw a giant party at the warehouse where you're going to store all that bud, right?
> 
> How many plants do you have going there in Weedside State Park?


Ahh hahah Hell yeah im going to need some help thats a fact. Ive custom built a trimming machine so well see how much help that is. Weedside park  Altogether we have just around 80 plants between 4 of us. 86 i guess with the breeding project  Gonna be a great worry free winter this year  Of to lay some bricks  1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

daaaamn masonman go big or stay home eh. good luck man!


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 7, 2011)

I was supposed to be chopping down today instead im here pissed !! The f##king cops or fuking council have put a stop to that. Not the best way to start the day . Two down now just hoping this bad luck aint coming in threes ! which it's looking like it already cause the hydro might have to be shifted again ..gas mans F##king around again for checks soon!

Going to smoke some grade an contemplate the next throw of the dice.
dre

Edit: 

1bmm,some serious shit you doing there bro,I can only dream of them sized trees you got. Nice bro can't wait for them to bud.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 7, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> I was supposed to be chopping down today instead im here pissed !! The f##king cops or fuking council have put a stop to that. Not the best way to start the day . Two down now just hoping this bad luck aint coming in threes ! which it's looking like it already cause the hydro might have to be shifted again ..gas mans F##king around again for checks soon!
> 
> Going to smoke some grade an contemplate the next throw of the dice.
> dre
> ...


 What exactly happened Dre???


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 7, 2011)

Quick update guys, have moved the 600hps down, so it is now 29inches from the top of the 2 ladies....is this a good height?? thought i would have had heat issues as its lower, so opened the door a little wider for more intake (or circulation)....and i would have tried it lower but ran out of rope!! (my bad i will get chains next time i think)

will post pics soon....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/-9m4obt1WQ8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]
> couldn't resist



[video=youtube;CkPmluopY18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkPmluopY18[/video]


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 7, 2011)

ttle update my indoor is done and dried got 11 ounces of all 4 plants so ime happy as hell...........ben busy on my outdoor here is a few shots of what the big 600 in the sky has ben doing for me
and for my flag tat in the pic on my arm is a unfinished italian flag looks lik the mexican flag in the pic lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

nice trunk n spoon


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks man it broke awhile ago so i dremeled it down so it wouldnt cut me it was a gift from the wife so had to fix some how to keep it alive i will snap some pics of my friends pipe that use to be mine it was hand blown by eric bishop fuckin bad ass


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

heres my fdd piece.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

Heres my fdd piece 










It has seen a bit of action


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 7, 2011)

There are some real smoking vets here. Dank weed alone doesn't do the trick, top it off with some keif and some oil! lol That shit would fuck me up for hours haha. Nice pics whodat!


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice whodat u jus made me fill mine with a 3 way cock tail cheese oil and pollum, Fucking nailed me lol


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

love this pic.....nice one bru,


lthopkins said:


> ttle update my indoor is done and dried got 11 ounces of all 4 plants so ime happy as hell...........ben busy on my outdoor here is a few shots of what the big 600 in the sky has ben doing for me
> and for my flag tat in the pic on my arm is a unfinished italian flag looks lik the mexican flag in the pic lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

so a 600 is really worth the investment? How bout a 400?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> so a 600 is really worth the investment? How bout a 400?


what do you plan on doing with the 400?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> so a 600 is really worth the investment? How bout a 400?


Without a doubt absolutely! Depends on your space and environmentals really, but if you think you might benefit from it you probably will.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> so a 600 is really worth the investment? How bout a 400?


I think you may only get one answer in this thread. Yes. About the 400... if you are getting a 400, I say get a 600. If you are thinking of a 1000, I say get 2 - 600's. And that's coming from a guy with a 1000w.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> so a 600 is really worth the investment? How bout a 400?


Just compare the lumens/watt and that'll get ya thinkin/


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

hey thanks guys to all that replied to my post... i have been contemplating in doing an upgrade to my situation... im currently running 4x 26w cfls, LOL,, i know, i know guys, that is pathetic, but thats what i could afford at the time... im only using it for the extra 4 hours to reach the goal of 18 hrs light... im getting 14 hrs of sunlight, so i only supplement with the cfls,

but i just the amazing plants that you all grow under those 600's and im super jealous!!!! i want trees like that!!!! i can want to get this light system,

http://www.amazon.com/400w-Ballast-Cool-Light-System/dp/B004NQTWB0/ref=sr_1_64?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1310068770&sr=1-64

if that aint too good, can you recommend a good brand?


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 7, 2011)

DST said:


> love this pic.....nice one bru,


 ya thats a cool pic i agree will try and take some more like that maybe some under shots where i crawl around and water lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think you may only get one answer in this thread. Yes. About the 400... if you are getting a 400, I say get a 600. If you are thinking of a 1000, I say get 2 - 600's. And that's coming from a guy with a 1000w.


haha I was thinking the same thing about the answer lol
I also run some 1ks and think 2 600ds will always do better than a 1k even though its only 200 extra watts,,, I think you got the right idea hehe



And olylifter, Id say it depends on your sq footage and if heat is an unfixable issue for yah.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just want to grow maybe 2 plants at a time only... nothing way to big as in number of plants... so do you think a 600 is necessary?

thanks






whodatnation said:


> haha I was thinking the same thing about the answer lol
> I also run some 1ks and think 2 600ds will always do better than a 1k even though its only 200 extra watts,,, I think you got the right idea hehe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

i just want to do about 2 or 3 plants at the most... will that dictate how much wattage is needed?





genuity said:


> what do you plan on doing with the 400?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> hey thanks guys to all that replied to my post... i have been contemplating in doing an upgrade to my situation... im currently running 4x 26w cfls, LOL,, i know, i know guys, that is pathetic, but thats what i could afford at the time... im only using it for the extra 4 hours to reach the goal of 18 hrs light... im getting 14 hrs of sunlight, so i only supplement with the cfls,
> 
> but i just the amazing plants that you all grow under those 600's and im super jealous!!!! i want trees like that!!!! i can want to get this light system,
> 
> ...


Id say it depends on the area you have to work with.
And nothing is pathetic as long as your trying bro,, I started out growing under a black light lol then got a cfl... then saved for a 600 and well you get the trend


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 7, 2011)

Thing about the difference between a 400w and a 600w...400w averages 45,000 initial lumens, 600w average 90,000 lumens...so for only 1/2 more power you're getting 2x the light output. Only thing you've to worry about is the heat but if you can control that you'll be a happy man. 

Actually, let me show you!

5 Snow White (Nirvana), 400w HPS, *vegged for 6 weeks*...week 5/6 flower :






5 AK48 (Nirvana), 600w HPS (from 2 weeks into flower, 400w HPS before that), *vegged for 3 weeks*...week 5/6 flower...






Please choose for yourself 

EDIT: Also demonstrates the difference between organic nutes and chemical nutes...Snow White was Biobizz and AK's are Canna.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

fucking awesome bro,,, thats freakn impressive!!!! I think i will save up for a 6 instead... its only like 40 or 50 bucks more, but fuck it, if that extra light will get me extra bud, dammit it is worth it...





Harrekin said:


> Thing about the difference between a 400w and a 600w...400w averages 45,000 initial lumens, 600w average 90,000 lumens...so for only 1/2 more power you're getting 2x the light output. Only thing you've to worry about is the heat but if you can control that you'll be a happy man.
> 
> Actually, let me show you!
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> I just want to grow maybe 2 plants at a time only... nothing way to big as in number of plants... so do you think a 600 is necessary?
> 
> thanks


It doesn't so much matter number of plants. I've had a 2 plant grow that was bigger and yeilded more than a 6 plant grow... the 2 were big and the 6 were small. It's really about space, heat, money, and what you need the yeilds for. If you figure a yeild of 0.4 grams per watt (which you should be able to get), then with a 600 you'd be harvesting 8.5 oz per round. If you only smoke an ounce a month, then that's 8 months worth. If you are planning on getting rid of some, that may play a factor. If you are only growing for yourself and don't smoke like a chimney, you might opt for a 400. With the same ratio you'd be getting 5.75 oz per harvest.

I made the mistake of loosing the purpose of my growing. I started this whole thing to grow herb I could smoke, so I wouldn't have to buy it. 2 years later and thousands of dollars invested, I am harvesting big amounts, especially with how little I smoke and I wish I didn't spend so much money. I have enough herb to last a few years... possibly 10, haha. So yeah... look at where you are trying to go, and see what you need to get there.

It's a hell of a lot of fun to go big (just ask masonman, lol)... but not always necessary depending on your situation.

Also, heat is a big concern... big lights in small places need big fans to cool them off... and that's more money and power.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 7, 2011)

I wish I had the 600w for flowering out those Snow Whites tho, under the 400w I got aload of popcorn and just a few bigger buds...I reckon with the 600 I would've doubled the yield easily.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 7, 2011)

thats a lot of bud bro, send some my way, lol! but yea, i just want dank smoke for myself, my gf, my brother, mom and trying to get my pops on it... but i like to smoke, so i think i would need several grows a year right? Especially if its dank stuff... i dont get it regularly, so i would really want a lasting supply... what space would be ideal for a 6? 4 x 4 x4 ft or something like that???

awesome information bro, i really appreciate the expert advice...






jigfresh said:


> It doesn't so much matter number of plants. I've had a 2 plant grow that was bigger and yeilded more than a 6 plant grow... the 2 were big and the 6 were small. It's really about space, heat, money, and what you need the yeilds for. If you figure a yeild of 0.4 grams per watt (which you should be able to get), then with a 600 you'd be harvesting 8.5 oz per round. If you only smoke an ounce a month, then that's 8 months worth. If you are planning on getting rid of some, that may play a factor. If you are only growing for yourself and don't smoke like a chimney, you might opt for a 400. With the same ratio you'd be getting 5.75 oz per harvest.
> 
> I made the mistake of loosing the purpose of my growing. I started this whole thing to grow herb I could smoke, so I wouldn't have to buy it. 2 years later and thousands of dollars invested, I am harvesting big amounts, especially with how little I smoke and I wish I didn't spend so much money. I have enough herb to last a few years... possibly 10, haha. So yeah... look at where you are trying to go, and see what you need to get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like the posse got you sorted Olylifter. We look forward to seeing you busting out a 600 in the not so distant future.

And that size you are talking about is cool. The footprint for a 600 is around a metre squared (3.3x3.3ft)

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2011)

Where's my fdd piece? Friday night in small town florida. It's raining like a mo fo and looks like rain through tomorrow...oddly enough it's sunny inside and a comfortable seventy eight degrees. This florida weather is crazy.

I have the outdoor itch and I can't imagine why? I've given my vietnam vet buddy that I started for him, four auto flowers, two chocolate berry from sannie regular beans and a clone from either the psycho killer or deep psycho. In party cups I have two cesspools, a green manalishi and a gryphon awaiting their move to his back yard. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow, I haven't seen them for about two weeks myself.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

heads up how do you have your light supported? i know you dont have a tent so i was wondering what is holding your light up.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2011)

I have to attempt a scrog there's just no other choice after seeing some of the pics on here and reading about yields. Well jig I guess you can be the designated weed bringer at masonman's trimming party. I had to laugh reading your post, I'm not going to ask why you keep growing that would be just plain stupid, growing is addictive, extremely addictive. I'm starting to wonder if I am indeed searching for that elusive perfect smoke or just constantly trying to grow something that I can say is the best smoke I've ever had, or am I just trying to reach my personal goal of a quarter pound per plant? I smoked some of the second generation white widow today after a three week or so cure. Have I mentioned we grow some good weed? It was the typical white widow reek as soon as you opened the jar. After one bag with my ex partner I was good to go, except it took me a while to leave. That was a good hour and a half ago and I'm still pleasantly stoned. I don't really smoke that much. I could get by on less than a quarter a week and I'm thinking I might try, at least for a while, only getting stoned once a day. I'm at the six, coffee in hand with a nice buzz talking to my family. What could be better? Hmm, I can think of something better, I'll be practicing saturday night.

Told you I was stoned, notice in the previous post I'm saying it's friday?


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What exactly happened Dre???


Cool bass , just got back in .. basicly the plants were carted off by the po, not sure how yet . I was going to start the process last night and look at that, would of done well started cause i doubt i would of finished even half of trimming but someone could of still been there when they came at the worst. 
Had a few  Dogs that was smelling like uuummm.. Sounds crazy but thats the only thing im missing really had a few other strains but this was the release after the samples given out earlier got 5star reviews. Anyway there trying there sweat game on the landlord but thats to be expected. Sometimes these things need to happen cause if everythings glory you dont get the proper picture if that makes any sense.. for example all i could hear was "im glad u used to stress about certain things like drinking and smoking in the place" some off them act as if its legal the stuff they were doing . Not me i don't fancy paying for some inflated bud price (as they value your crop at nearly double the price you'd get) . 

"charge it to tha game" 
Dre


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2011)

Lg, I use a piece of chain and then from the chain I have rope ratchet hangers for the lights and they are great. If you get nothing else for you garden, get them. The best light adjusting tool I've used by far. I'll get some pics up in a few minutes.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 7, 2011)

Here they are in action.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 7, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Cool bass , just got back in .. basicly the plants were carted off by the po, not sure how yet . I was going to start the process last night and look at that, would of done well started cause i doubt i would of finished even half of trimming but someone could of still been there when they came at the worst.
> Had a few  Dogs that was smelling like uuummm.. Sounds crazy but thats the only thing im missing really had a few other strains but this was the release after the samples given out earlier got 5star reviews. Anyway there trying there sweat game on the landlord but thats to be expected. Sometimes these things need to happen cause if everythings glory you dont get the proper picture if that makes any sense.. for example all i could hear was "im glad u used to stress about certain things like drinking and smoking in the place" some off them act as if its legal the stuff they were doing . Not me i don't fancy paying for some inflated bud price (as they value your crop at nearly double the price you'd get) .
> 
> "charge it to tha game"
> Dre


Are you sure you didnt get jacked? I would expect more than just missing plants....
I hope missing plants is the worst to happen to ya. 
Keep yer head up.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

hasn't rained like this since I left new orleans! I love these heavy downpours!!! 
I couldnt even see the street when coming back from homedepot


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> thats a lot of bud bro, send some my way, lol! but yea, i just want dank smoke for myself, my gf, my brother, mom and trying to get my pops on it... but i like to smoke, so i think i would need several grows a year right? Especially if its dank stuff... i dont get it regularly, so i would really want a lasting supply... what space would be ideal for a 6? 4 x 4 x4 ft or something like that???
> 
> awesome information bro, i really appreciate the expert advice...


I've run 2 600's in a 1m x 1m x 2m tent before now as the guys said it's whether you can control the heat, if you can keep the heat to acceptable levels for the plants then go for it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've run 2 600's in a 1m x 1m x 2m tent before now as the guys said it's whether you can control the heat, if you can keep the heat to acceptable levels for the plants then go for it.


Agreed,
Iv run 2 ~600ds over a 4x4f area. One mh one hps mmmmmm mixed spectrum yum


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> hey thanks guys to all that replied to my post... i have been contemplating in doing an upgrade to my situation... im currently running 4x 26w cfls, LOL,, i know, i know guys, that is pathetic, but thats what i could afford at the time... im only using it for the extra 4 hours to reach the goal of 18 hrs light... im getting 14 hrs of sunlight, so i only supplement with the cfls,
> 
> but i just the amazing plants that you all grow under those 600's and im super jealous!!!! i want trees like that!!!! i can want to get this light system,
> 
> ...


I got a dimmable llumatek digital 600 with an air cooled hood. Sooooo glad I didn't get a 400. Cool thing about the digital dimmables is you can run them at lower wattages. If you have the resources get a 600 digital that is dimmable and you will be happy you did down the road.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Lg, I use a piece of chain and then from the chain I have rope ratchet hangers for the lights and they are great. If you get nothing else for you garden, get them. The best light adjusting tool I've used by far. I'll get some pics up in a few minutes.


HU I got the same ones this week! I LOVE them, no more ladder to move my light


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> I just want to grow maybe 2 plants at a time only... nothing way to big as in number of plants... so do you think a 600 is necessary?
> 
> thanks


A 400 would work fine for a couple plants for sure. A friend of mine just chopped a about 3 zips off 2 plants combined in a 2 x 3 x 5 tent with a 400 HPS. Not the densest and dankest but good bud.

A 400 will do fine for you for a cpl plants.... But a digital 600 would work better and be more versatile down the road in terms of the investment. Planning on 2 plants now means you could easily want to do 5 plants after your first harvest lol. Like I said, if you have the money...... If you're on a budget an air cooled 400 will work great. But you can't post in this thread if you get the 400. Tahaha, kidding! Good luck.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 7, 2011)

oily try htg supply they have digital ballasted 600w light kits for 10 bucks less than the 400 u set a link for.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 7, 2011)

also heres an udated shot of the new girls and a night shot of the ladies


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> also heres an udated shot of the new girls and a night shot of the ladies


Spooky night shots!


----------



## incognito5320 (Jul 7, 2011)

Time for an update. All 4 plants under the 600 hps are doing great. The 2 that are not topped are about 24" (19" at time of pictures). They are also starting to show preflowers. I am really happy with how the 2 that are topped have turned out. The 4 main colas make look cool. I'll definetly do this to all plants in the future. Yesterday, I changed the lighting schedule over to 12/12. Looking forward to this phase of the grow. The plants smell great, and it's going to getting even better fast! 

I have 4 clones under the dome and should be ready to move into Solo cups in the next 2-3 days. I also have 4 clones in Solo cups since July 3. And lastly, I am germing 2 of the "free" seeds I got. I'm looking forward to seeing what pops up.

Cheers!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

so whats going on for page 600?????


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

I had a Fdd piece, but it cracked  ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> so whats going on for page 600?????


Im willing to donate something for a prize if we put on a contest. I have a sample pack of "hydroponix" nutes I can donate, I can also get something ells grow related...... maybe even a new bulb  will see what the heads have to say about it.


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all ! just passing thru really quik. I'll have to do a bit of reading when eyes  got time.

This Saturday is a full 4 weeks. 







Had to wrangle the doggies outside.













45 1/2 " across 


 tws


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2011)

She's impressed with my extra yard work.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im willing to donate something for a prize if we put on a contest. I have a sample pack of "hydroponix" nutes I can donate, I can also get something ells grow related...... maybe even a new bulb  will see what the heads have to say about it.


Hey whodat, don't under-estimate that hydroponix, i bet it could give technaflora a run for its money 

Edit:

I got a sample pack from them too 












starting a new journal soon... it will be an old fashioned grow off, my current nutes ( Cutting Edge) Vs Hydroponix, and they were kind enough to supply their entire line. Leaves me pretty stoked!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah that sure dont look a sample there BC haha. how did you come up on that?

whodat- im still waiting to see your art so maybe you can make a weed related one if you ever find time. or just send some buds out haha!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

lol thats a little bigger than my sample hahahahaha they gave me 3 small bottles haha thats a great sample pack! my grow shop must be pretty stingy! or you got a silver tongue  thanks for the heads up. I may call them and say Im using tech and was thinking about trying ponix out and say I buy x amount of nutes a month,,, it works more than you think! I wouldnt be surprised if thats how you got yours lol







TWS dropping some serious pr0n!  very nice  your plants look great. I like the doggy too  








And I'll drop a rip from my journal,,, hope yall dont mind... Never enough pr0n in the 6 hehe


BnS day 47 for all but 1 of em.. it went in a week or two after the rest.















Space bombs  Day 34
One when hermy on me last week so it was pulled  Its finishing off in my male tent now and Im thinking I may just make it into hash... sub says SB makes his favorite hash anyway lol. Id be a little more upset about it if I didnt need the extra room anyway for the new hydro system lol
































?purp day 36 chugging allong







all the seeded buds are nice and plump 








And some more space bombs day 1 in aunt flow #2 
I whent with a more traditional scrog lol
2 of the 4 clones I had nice and ready for this system came from the plant that hermied on me so I took 2 that were in soil and gently washed the dirt away,,, its been 24 hrs and they look like they are gonna make it! yay! 












I went ahead and bought this shop vac filter for 10 bucks... I probably clean my lights more often than most because my room is in a dusty shop... Even with the filters I had on it I was cleaning them almost every week lol these nicer ones should save me ALLOT of time. They fit 6 inch ducting perfectly 
Now that I know they fit nice I'll get one for my 1ks.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

deja vu!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> deja vu!!!!


amazing!!....


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 7, 2011)

well since my night shots are spooky lol, so heres a couple day shots lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2011)

i like seein full rooms





good job.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 7, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> well since my night shots are spooky lol, so heres a couple day shots lol


Whew!
Man!
I thought you were growing some of that crazy Chernobyl or 3 Mile Island strain when I was looking at the night pics!


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2011)

i know the pic is right up^^^
but dam,a room of this?purp






would be insane,im all bout that frost.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 7, 2011)

is it too late for me to screen my garden...i want to make this the best and i know i a little late bt have the materials but have no idea what to do


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 7, 2011)

Your grows are incredible whodat. I bet your room smells wonderful. Here is a couple pics that i just took of the same plant i posted a few days ago. More and more of the hairs are turning color. I am planning on chopping it in 10-14 days.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> is it too late for me to screen my garden...i want to make this the best and i know i a little late bt have the materials but have no idea what to do


 It may be a little too late into flowering to train them effectively, just my opinion and we all do things a little different from eachother at the 6 
But I dont think its too late to put some netting across the top of the canopy... I can see those tall branches falling all over in the future lol and a net will help hold them up and exposed to light. Most all grow shops and garden centers sell netting that has like 9"x9" (inches) openings... You can easily work it in... Here is some on my tomatoes  since I took this pic Iv added a second top layer of netting because they were falling all over when rained on 
You can barley see the netting now that im looking at the pic but thats pretty much the idea,,,, I'll take a spooky night shot of it here in just a few lol with the second layer


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> It may be a little too late into flowering to train them effectively, just my opinion and we all do things a little different from eachother at the 6
> But I dont think its too late to put some netting across the top of the canopy... I can see those tall branches falling all over in the future lol and a net will help hold them up and exposed to light. Most all grow shops and garden centers sell netting that has like 9"x9" (inches) openings... You can easily work it in... Here is some on my tomatoes  since I took this pic Iv added a second top layer of netting because they were falling all over when rained on
> You can barley see the netting now that im looking at the pic but thats pretty much the idea,,,, I'll take a spooky night shot of it here in just a few lol with the second layer
> View attachment 1680928


yea man my girls stretched alot this time i think i need to lower my light and start using bushmaster, and the netting sounds good im bout 3 wks into the flower on the majority of the room and i too can see my colas hanging over in about a week to week n half they gain weight fast w my new regime and the co2 should really help me out. thanks for the advice im gonna screen the next set of clones whick i think i might cut tonight after i get done working on this 240 rb20 swap car im bout to yank the orig 4 cyl in preparation for the turbo inline 6 from the older skyline


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 7, 2011)

yes i wanna see spooky night shots from all...lol green light anyone


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah that sure dont look a sample there BC haha. how did you come up on that?
> 
> whodat- im still waiting to see your art so maybe you can make a weed related one if you ever find time. or just send some buds out haha!


Like Whodat said, I got Silver Tongue, lol. I used to do collections for a living, and getting people to pay a bill for something that they no longer possess is about as easy as selling sand to a camel. Over time, I developed some pretty good communication skills that have come in handy over the years


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> yea man my girls stretched alot this time i think i need to lower my light and start using bushmaster, and the netting sounds good im bout 3 wks into the flower on the majority of the room and i too can see my colas hanging over in about a week to week n half they gain weight fast w my new regime and the co2 should really help me out. thanks for the advice im gonna screen the next set of clones whick i think i might cut tonight after i get done working on this 240 rb20 swap car im bout to yank the orig 4 cyl in preparation for the turbo inline 6 from the older skyline


 Sounds like a fun little project


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> i like seein full rooms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro...im trying to get it back going on...theres actually about 3 more feet behind the back mylar wall just didint have the clones to fill it and also about 4 feet where the shot was taken that can be used but id need to rehang at least one my 600 back up to cover the area... right now im using bout 6 ft of a 14 ft long area...and seing if i can hit the g a watt range from this grow...theres 16 girls of same age in there and 3 older and 3 SSH in back that im sexing we clones in wait


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Like Whodat said, I got Silver Tongue, lol. I used to do collections for a living, and getting people to pay a bill for something that they no longer possess is about as easy as selling sand to a camel. Over time, I developed some pretty good communication skills that have come in handy over the years


foreal i was wondering the same thing.. well at first i was wondering why somebody would buy all that. then i was like, oh.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like a fun little project


yea i got lotsa toys i mess w i got older truck w 460 a lexus sc400 w twin turbo a fox mustang w a lexus v8 and a ranger half ton w a 350 chevy w 700 turbo r trans...and a couple unmolested vehicals...i like messing w cars


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

ha ha...san diego ...a whales vagina


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

u ever seen wake up Ron Burgundy the lost movie...quite funny made form the extra material from the anchorman movie


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> foreal i was wondering the same thing.. well at first i was wondering why somebody would buy all that. then i was like, oh.


It works so far, how well it works is to be seen.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> u ever seen wake up Ron Burgundy the lost movie...quite funny made form the extra material from the anchorman movie


Actually I havent seen it, might be something ill have to check out


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> yea man my girls stretched alot this time i think i need to lower my light and start using bushmaster, and the netting sounds good im bout 3 wks into the flower on the majority of the room and i too can see my colas hanging over in about a week to week n half they gain weight fast w my new regime and the co2 should really help me out. thanks for the advice im gonna screen the next set of clones whick i think i might cut tonight after i get done working on this 240 rb20 swap car im bout to yank the orig 4 cyl in preparation for the turbo inline 6 from the older skyline


No hiding badass car stuff at the bottom of posts, lol. I'm a nissan guy... beleive it or not the 240sx was the car I always dreamed about owning. I had posters of lambos and shit in my room... but when I saw the '91 240 hatchback I was In LOVE! Later in life I found the skylines... my fav is the R34 4-door. One day I really will own that car. I've owned a sentra, altima, and maxima... the altima I thought I was in the fast and furious. It was fun as hell. Having a 2.4L was fun, and the 100 shot nitro made short work of almost any honda that wanted a piece. Amazingly, the altima was the only of my old cars I didn't total, lol. I loved that thing.

Would love to see a pic or two... I'm sure there is at least one or two others who would enjoy as well.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

here is the sad old rod knocking motor...there should b a pic in a hr or so without the motor...depending in how stoned i get and if i get off my ass lol sitting in my man cave\station..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

Maintman heres the pic I promised


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

My first car was a Nissan Stanza, best engine ever. It use to go pretty fast as well for how old it was(1.6litre engine, lol) I still have the key and the ashtray from it somewhere!!!! Although mechanically it was okay, it was a death trap. If I had to break too hard I would have probably gone through the floor, lol. Funnily enough, I went away to Amsterdam for New Year back in 1990 before I moved here, and when I came home I looked out my window and saw that local kids had totally trashed the car. It had been kicked in, engine smashed up (concrete blocks litterally smashed into the engine), windows done, all panels kicked and dented. I looked at the foot prints on the roof and they looked like kids(probably about 10-11 year olds) But hey, that was Glasgows Eastend for you. 5-0 turned up and started questioning me about it, asked for my insurance (which I didn't have) and then said that I was lucky he wasn't going to charge me as he was finishing his shift in a few minutes...what a cock. I looked at him and said, well thanks, my car is written off so that's a relief. Same policeman was in my house a few years later busting my ass for growing, lol, no let offs that time. Ecilop eh, who needs em!!!!


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> No hiding badass car stuff at the bottom of posts, lol. I'm a nissan guy... beleive it or not the 240sx was the car I always dreamed about owning. I had posters of lambos and shit in my room... but when I saw the '91 240 hatchback I was In LOVE! Later in life I found the skylines... my fav is the R34 4-door. One day I really will own that car. I've owned a sentra, altima, and maxima... the altima I thought I was in the fast and furious. It was fun as hell. Having a 2.4L was fun, and the 100 shot nitro made short work of almost any honda that wanted a piece. Amazingly, the altima was the only of my old cars I didn't total, lol. I loved that thing.
> 
> Would love to see a pic or two... I'm sure there is at least one or two others who would enjoy as well.


sorry yea i trailed off there w some semi tech stuff...u got it though,,,i bet that 100 shot did the trick...had a old chevelle w 454 n 250 shot a few years back...it was scary w the second stage turned all way 

ill get a shot of the rb20 on in a little...the 240 is a fun car and the power that the skyline 6 will make should move it around nicely...5 spd btw


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Maintman heres the pic I promised
> View attachment 1681009


tks for the follow through i got good ideas of my next step i do have them all tied but that only gets u so far


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

Ecilop ....yeah man im not too fond of them either and it sounds that ther dicks around the world...universal pole turd...uni-polt.....like universal soldier..but not even as cool as jcvd could stoop to as a late in life heroin junkie


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> 5-0 turned up and started questioning me about it, asked for my insurance (which I didn't have) and then said that I was lucky he wasn't going to charge me as he was finishing his shift in a few minutes...what a cock. I looked at him and said, well thanks, my car is written off so that's a relief. Same policeman was in my house a few years later busting my ass for growing, lol, no let offs that time. Ecilop eh, who needs em!!!!


i guess u dont live there any more...u should track the guy down and send him a lump of coal u know bc he was sooo good


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2011)

All my nissans were 5speeds. Took forever waiting for a 5speed altima and maxima to show up in the auto trader. Ahh the days of picking up a paper auto trader at 7-11. Last 2 cars I've bought have been from Craigslist. My first car was a 76 malibu classic with a 350. I was the second owner... original was an old lady, only put 30k mi on in 18 years. Now I have my 5.9L (360ci) jeep grand cherokee. I'm going off road in red rock canyon state park this weekend on the way to go white water rafting in the kern river. It's a bachelor party... I've rolled 7 joints so far. Tired of rolling joints now.

Lot's of action in the 600 tonight. GOod to see you around BC.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Actually I havent seen it, might be something ill have to check out


u should worth the watch...if u dont currently dl movies try www.torrentz.com and maybe look up torrents as an item and a downloader like transmission or bittorrent sorry if u hip to it already but i got a decent collection of movies that way..for my own use..i never recopy or sell anything


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

haha, nah, I sold that place many moons ago. I was just thinking about that apartment the other day, lots of good memories, and some not so good.

well here is a revenge ecilop story. the place i grew up in there was a pc who had it in for me. Got to the stage where they would turn up at my house and ask me what I was doing this and that night and accuse me of xyz, which to my benefit got my old dear on my side as she knew a lot of the times it had nothing to do with me (although sometimes it did). Now this policeman was like a barrel, huge dude with a big head of ginger hair, a real Scottish looking oke. Well year laters we where watching a television programme about dangerous spiders, and who popped up but good old PC duncan, hahaha. He had been keeping this breed of spiders that seemingly shot out hairs to protect themselves, and these things got into old pc duncans eyes and only blinded the dude!! In a sick way it made me smile.....sorry. Funny how life can bite you in the ass.



MaintMan said:


> i guess u dont live there any more...u should track the guy down and send him a lump of coal u know bc he was sooo good


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

so that's you back on the weed bru!!!! good to hear, I heard it helps yer little men swim with more determination, lol.



jigfresh said:


> All my nissans were 5speeds. Took forever waiting for a 5speed altima and maxima to show up in the auto trader. Ahh the days of picking up a paper auto trader at 7-11. Last 2 cars I've bought have been from Craigslist. My first car was a 76 malibu classic with a 350. I was the second owner... original was an old lady, only put 30k mi on in 18 years. Now I have my 5.9L (360ci) jeep grand cherokee. I'm going off road in red rock canyon state park this weekend on the way to go white water rafting in the kern river. It's a bachelor party... I've rolled 7 joints so far. Tired of rolling joints now.
> 
> Lot's of action in the 600 tonight. GOod to see you around BC.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> All my nissans were 5speeds. Took forever waiting for a 5speed altima and maxima to show up in the auto trader. Ahh the days of picking up a paper auto trader at 7-11. Last 2 cars I've bought have been from Craigslist. My first car was a 76 malibu classic with a 350. I was the second owner... original was an old lady, only put 30k mi on in 18 years. Now I have my 5.9L (360ci) jeep grand cherokee. I'm going off road in red rock canyon state park this weekend on the way to go white water rafting in the kern river. It's a bachelor party... I've rolled 7 joints so far. Tired of rolling joints now.
> 
> Lot's of action in the 600 tonight. GOod to see you around BC.


man thats just over 1600 miles a yr...talk about your sunday driver thats like 32 mile a wk...she musta goy hair don to go to church in it lol


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

o and i love iwanna.... im a blown head gasket bandit...ill buy one for 5-600 and throw a new top end set of gaskets and maybe a touch off the heads and she a 2k car all day long


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> haha, nah, I sold that place many moons ago. I was just thinking about that apartment the other day, lots of good memories, and some not so good.
> 
> well here is a revenge ecilop story. the place i grew up in there was a pc who had it in for me. Got to the stage where they would turn up at my house and ask me what I was doing this and that night and accuse me of xyz, which to my benefit got my old dear on my side as she knew a lot of the times it had nothing to do with me (although sometimes it did). Now this policeman was like a barrel, huge dude with a big head of ginger hair, a real Scottish looking oke. Well year laters we where watching a television programme about dangerous spiders, and who popped up but good old PC duncan, hahaha. He had been keeping this breed of spiders that seemingly shot out hairs to protect themselves, and these things got into old pc duncans eyes and only blinded the dude!! In a sick way it made me smile.....sorry. Funny how life can bite you in the ass.


 damn right.... blinders...sounds like his arse got stung for being a bee


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

a busy bee


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Not so Busy anymore....funnily enough, we call the Police the Bizees/busy's where I come from....a common phrase "Nash, it's the bizees", lol.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

ok hers the rb25...idk why i was thinking rb20...brain fart..and a shot of the ranger 350


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

does nash mean to cool it


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Nah, it means to get the fuk out of there, lol.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

lol.,..that was my second guess...sounds like even across there atlantic coppers b on the "d" list


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

"D" for douche bagge


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Lets face it, I don't know many of my peers that went into the police force, scratch that, I don't know ANY of my peers that went into the police force....and I would consider myself and my friends to have been the alpha males at school. Even though I was a thug I was still in all the top classes at school, and surprisingly, none of those people went into the police either......so where in the hell do the police get all their recruits....SAME PLACE THE FUKING NAZI SOCIALIST PARTY DID!!! lmao. The weidros, loners, and societies nerdy-fuk-welldoers. Ready to shop their neighbours in for an extra ration. I am telling you, people don't change that much, and those fukkers that grassed their neighbours up to the invading Nazis, are still around today and believe those are the majority of people that are in ecilop. Ok, my ranting generalisations are over for the day....time to feed my sexy ladies and chillax 

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

lmao, EXACTLY, the fekkin DOUCHE BAG LIST.


MaintMan said:


> "D" for douche bagge


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

Storm troopers ahem I mean Power trippers... Have actually come across some really cool ones aka they let me go lol


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

ya know a 600 page thread aint nothing to sneeze at..and i think..although im new to the thread that a celebration is in order...ive read talk of a giveaway which sounds awesome..n im in for a little something to the winner i got 10reg seeds that are pure power plant and afgan cross to throw in ...i think that the thread should be stickied for its followership so regular attendees can find it readily ...seems appropriate for a 600 page thread


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Lets face it, I don't know many of my peers that went into the police force, scratch that, I don't know ANY of my peers that went into the police force....and I would consider myself and my friends to have been the alpha males at school. Even though I was a thug I was still in all the top classes at school, and surprisingly, none of those people went into the police either......so where in the hell do the police get all their recruits....SAME PLACE THE FUKING NAZI SOCIALIST PARTY DID!!! lmao. The weidros, loners, and societies nerdy-fuk-welldoers. Ready to shop their neighbours in for an extra ration. I am telling you, people don't change that much, and those fukkers that grassed their neighbours up to the invading Nazis, are still around today and believe those are the majority of people that are in ecilop. Ok, my ranting generalisations are over for the day....time to feed my sexy ladies and chillax
> 
> 
> 
> homie one of the things that tucks me in at night is knowing that the average intelligence of anyone in a law enforcement service is around 95-100...common criminal is 120-140...lets all take a min to feel sorry for the fuzzz...now get that shit outa ya head bc there only consistent job is to fuel the system w fresh blood...ie money...dont get me wrong if a serious crime happened to me i want them there taking info asap but honestly how many time are you glad to see the ecilop


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> ya know a 600 page thread aint nothing to sneeze at..and i think..although im new to the thread that a celebration is in order...ive read talk of a giveaway which sounds awesome..n im in for a little something to the winner i got 10reg seeds that are pure power plant and afgan cross to throw in ...i think that the thread should be stickied for its followership so regular attendees can find it readily ...seems appropriate for a 600 page thread


We have done a few already,,, like the page 420 pr0n fest omg that was cool and the 4-20 contest was great too. We should have a blowout with different topics like food and veg gardens ya know. 
But will see what the 3 wise men have to say about it lo0l or is it 4? I cant remember hehe


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

well we 507 posts from the deal..from when im looking...that seems like maybe 6-8 days... regardless number 24001 poster can contact me for there prize pictured here lol


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

i guess i shoulda mentioned the significance w the 600 and 600 but i figured loyalist would figure me..but for the new comers that are as smart as the bizees...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> well we 507 posts from the deal..from when im looking...that seems like maybe 6-8 days... regardless number 24001 poster can contact me for there prize pictured here lol


yeah maybe we should utilize multi post to buy ourselves more time lol


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

ok i know i been hanging around alot tonight n im procrastinating on yanking the motor from the 240( only the 2 motor mount bolts holding it in now and a tug and ull at the exhaust and driveshaft.....but i got news....im the proud father of a baby girl SSH 1 of the 3 is a girl...1 guy and what looks like a second girl of he 3


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay folks,

Since a few of us are getting antsy about page 600 not being too far away.

Lets just announce the competition now. This is not original as FDD has already done something similar to this, but I guess I could say that we are still quite original as my wife and a few of her friends started up a similar thing a couple of years ago.....

what the fuk are you talking about DST?????? hahahaha.

Okay, so here is the website that my wife and friends started.
www.iwanttobeonyou.org

This weekend I will get a little sticker done (a 600 and RIU sticker) that people can download and go and put wherever they want to (you will need to use cellotape/scotchtape or glue or whatever - possibly duct tape to attach, lol). The picture winner will be the one with the sticker in the most interesting place......

The prize will be a pack or two of seeds from a new collective that is about to blow up on the scene. Along with t-shirt and some other goodies. We don't need to get anal about this, once we hit page 600 the competition can start, that's all. All posts do not need to be on page 600. I think if we give ourselves a couple of weeks to come up with some cool pictures.

Since we live in a democracy, of course Executive decisions can be changed, altered, added too. So let me know what you think guys.

And yeh, Multi quote "for the win" as ye good ole USofA'ers say  

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

great idea D!!! this is gonna be fun... hmmm Im already trying yo think of places lol


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 8, 2011)

well that sounds great dst...sorry for being shortsighted though i do believe a prize should be given to the 24001 poster just for numbers sake..id be glad to honor my post and i will send as anonymous as necessary...n btw here is a reading on my co2 guage 45 min after the tank closed...1200+...yeay we getting close


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Jul 8, 2011)

Delivering justice one shell at a time. Ha ha. Feeling a little vigilant this morning mr. west?

Good morning 600. Great announcement to wake up to this morning and a great idea! This will be a blast for sure. 

Well the mrs. starts her new job today, not a day too soon, and I've got the place pretty much to myself, other than my teenager but I'll probably hardly see her come out from her room. What to do, what to do? Maybe if I had some stickers! lol j/k D. 

Happy Friday all!


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2011)

soundin good D.

this clone of dog is growing way better,than the seed plant it came from.
real nice in tight nodes.

yea,smokein good!!!

you know i like to shake it up..


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

haha


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

That dog sticker is brilliant, lets all get on the sticker tip, lol. And Gen, I totally agree, subsequent generations of the DOG just seem to get better (unless you decide you want to kill all your clones like me!!!, lol)


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> haha


 wait till you see the "surprise" going in the next jars....lol


DST said:


> That dog sticker is brilliant, lets all get on the sticker tip, lol. And Gen, I totally agree, subsequent generations of the DOG just seem to get better (unless you decide you want to kill all your clones like me!!!, lol)


 haha,my lady has a lable maker,she made that for me,well for her,cause i always tell her to grab my jar of dog,or ect..

D,killin clones...naw cant be.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

am tellin ya G, I've been killen em like there is no tomorrow (my own lazy fault) For the first time I didn't have starter soil so I used my own compost and the clones just rotted every time. I think I took each clone out and re-snipped it about 3 times, put em back in water, up they popped all happy, then they would rot again overnight in the compost. I eventually pulled them all from the compost (or the ones that had any stem left still to root) and replanted them in starter soil. Luckily I got a Livers, Casey Jones, and I am in the middle of rescuing my DOG (now if that goes I will be SUPER GUTTED!!!)

AND I WANT TO SEE THE SURPRISE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2011)

you know thats crazy,i ran out of rapid rooters,and have been useing this sun shine mix,with about the same results.

well this year i have been doing alot of my vegging outside,and i have been just been putting my extra clones,unrooted
right in the pots,and they just keep growing,i dont get it sometimes,i mean they be right out in the sun and all,they root in like a week.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 8, 2011)

_I was doing my morning coffee and surf and ran across a lengthy and well researched article in Cannabis Culture mag. It stems from the new proposed Marijuana like Wine act and the writer does a detailed comparison of the two. Anyway I copied this poem from it to share. Being Hungarian was the cherry on top for me. Yeah, I'm a little proud. 

A stubborn thing, your lordship, is the soil,
And he who must it hoe
Waters it with the salty drops
That from his face do flow
Raising your glasses, think
Of this hard toil,
And find it meet,
the Peoples health to drink
- Hungarian Poem _(1)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27634
*Crystal Clear Glasses and Unbleached Rollies*

By David Malmo-Levine, Cannabis Culture - Thursday, July 7 2011 Tags: 
CANNABIS CULTURE - A comprehensive comparison and contrasting of the California wine and California cannabis industries.




A white paper on behalf of the Regulate Marijuana Like Wine Act of 2012 - http://regulatemarijuanalikewine.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2011)

THAT is some crazy shit right there. I've been killing clones for months in my aero unit and in rapid rooters. I'm going to go with a run now and put them in rooters and take them to an entirely different part of my house. I think my basement has been so insanely damp this season it's been reducing my yields, inducing hermies and, yes, preventing clones from rooting. I just bought 100 rapid rooters, so I'm gonna keep going until I get some decent results. I have some bubblelicious and criticalxsensi star beans coming, but I really want to get these dogs cloned.



genuity said:


> you know thats crazy,i ran out of rapid rooters,and have been useing this sun shine mix,with about the same results.
> 
> well this year i have been doing alot of my vegging outside,and i have been just been putting my extra clones,unrooted
> right in the pots,and they just keep growing,i dont get it sometimes,i mean they be right out in the sun and all,they root in like a week.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Storm troopers ahem I mean Power trippers... Have actually come across some really cool ones aka they let me go lol


Like the one who popped me on my Ninja 600R when I was jamming out of town to catch up with some friends for a weekend camping trip back in 1985.
I was headed out of Anchorage for a weekend long party out at a small lake in the Matanuska Valley, and I had the green connection so I stayed in town long enough to pick up a few ounces for the party.
I zoomed out of town and once I got past all of the traffic I opened that bitch up all the way to see what it would do.
So I'm blazing at about 140mph tucked in nice & neat behind the fairing when I see some parking lights in the median between the divided higway, which can only mean a state trooper.
So I immediately let go of the throttle and start coasting down.
He was a couple of miles down the road when I saw him, and in the seconds after coasting down I passed him at 95mph, and I was staring right at him, head turning to follow him as I whipped by.
His lights went on immediately (speed limit was 55mph back then) and onto the highway he came.
For a split second I thought about hitting the throttle and seeing if he could catch me, but I decided against it and pulled over right away, got off my bike, took off my helmet and waited for him to get there.
He finally shows up, and walks up to me and the bike.
Now, the Ninja 600R was a brand new model in 1985, and it was a limited production with just enough made for it to qualify for racing as a production bike, and I had bike number 3,213 of 3,300. 
So they were more rare than seeing a Lamborghini Countach or Ferrari 512BB (especially in Alaska), and he was real interested in checking out the bike.
So there I am, full leathers, hot new bike, pulled over for speeding, with only a Learner's Permit (have been riding motorcycles since I was 5 years old: license? I don't need no stinking license!  ), and I have 3 ounces of the stinkiest Matanuska Thunderfuck tucked into the inside jacket pocket of my leathers on my right-side, and my Smith & Wesson model 639 9-mm (full clip, one round in the chamber, naturally) in a shoulder holster on my left side, and about $600 cash in my wallet. 
Even in Alaska back then, a concealed weapon is a major no-no. 
Mix in a good amount of pot and a wad of cash, and you're looking at a major felony.
So he has me get into his car while he writes me up for speeding.
I can smell the MTF wafting up out of my hot leathers as he asks for my license and I tell him I only have a Learner's Permit (which I didn't physically have with me that day).
He's looking at me funny as he grills me while writing the ticket.
Then he says, "Well, I got you on my radar gun at 135, but since you pulled over right away and stopped I'm going to mark it down as 95mph which is what you were doing when you passed me. 5 more miles an hour and you'd be getting your bike impounded and losing your driver's license. But I appreciate the fact that you pulled over when you could have, quite honestly, gotten away. There's no way I would have ever caught you if you'd decided to go for it, so I appreciate you doing the right thing."
I'm sweating bullets by now, and was utterly relieved to be let go and sent on my way with only a ticket and a warning to keep it below Mach 1.
There is NO way he didn't smell the weed on me. 
No fucking way at all. 
I reeked from smoking it, my pipe reeked, and I had 3 fat ounces in cheap ziploc bags in hot & sweaty leather in July.
And a search at that point would have been disastrous for me. 
So, most cops are pigs, but some still have shreds of humanity in them. 
Mostly, he just was into checking out the bike (he looked it over for a good 5 minutes asking me all kinds of questions about it).
But most are just busybody fuckwads (amazing how they are similarly perceived by those of us who just want to be left alone: busy, bizzies, busybody, etc. Just too fucking eager to hassle people most of the time.)
Time for a fat doobie of MTF... frickin' cops... you got me started... 
Peace!


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

cool story Doobs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Mr. West 
To cap it all off, I had to go into traffic court for it and stand before a magistrate, to be scolded I guess for such a vulgar display of speed, and the magistrate calls me to the stand, looks at my speeding ticket and says, "Well, it looks like you were caught speeding, doing 75mph in a 55mph zone."
And he looks at me like he's testing me or daring me.
So I say, "Umm, your honor, I was written up for 95mph, not 75."
He grumpily looks at the ticket and then me, head tilting down to look over the top of his bi-focals and leans forward over his very official looking judge's desk and says, "That may be, but the way I am reading this it is 75mph. Perhaps the officer involved should write more legibly. Do you WANT me to cite you for 95? I can do that if you really want me to, but I see 75mph on this ticket."
I quickly say, "No, sir. 75 will be just fine by me."
So, what comes around, goes around.
Traffic Karma, is what I call it.
There's also Parking Karma.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cool story Doob, I was in the car sweating with you, lol. I have a deadly fear of traffic cops due to my mispent youth travelling the length of the UK and when carrying anything illegal tend to be squeeky, squeeky on the roads. The site of a Jam Sandwich and I was Ten to Two on the stearing wheel, Mirror-Signal-Mirror-Manouver, or something like that, hahaha.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 8, 2011)

Ooh!. Story time! Good one Doobie. Sometimes you just have to admit defeat and play dead. My story was mid 80's, I was 19, driving a two truck that's parked in a residential buildings parking lot with 2 of my buddies with me. Let's call them D and J. Well J is carrying a QP of black hash (lot's of that stuff around then) and D was just sparking up a rather large cone joint he just rolled from it. I put the truck in gear and start heading out of the lot when a fellow pulling in in a small little Chrysler K car stops real quick, jumps out and flags me down. Well really he pretty much stood in front of the truck and stopped me. While I'm slowing down D is putting the doobie out and stashing it in the ashtray and J was tossing the QP on the floor of my truck. Too late though, the truck stinks of hash and the guy is flashing his badge while his buddy gets out of the passenger side of this puny little car. They pull us out, separate us and find the hash and joint. They drilled all three of us asking who's it is. Amazingly none of us fessed up so they took the hash and wrote us all up to show in court. Well that day come's and D and I are hanging out at the court house and J comes in with a lawyer that we knew nothing about. We get called up, his lawyer says something to the Crown and the Crown steps up in front of the judge and says something like, "your honor there has been a mistake" and , "we suspend all charges". I can't recall what else but all of a sudden we're walking out of there. Why? Well it turns out that you can't charge 3 guys with possession of 1 piece of hash! Doh! That's the closest I've ever come to a drug offense. 

So now back to today. Would this be a true Hermie? They are Cheeseberry Haze seed I found in a plant I harvested earlier. I expected them to be femm but the other day when I checked I confirmed a male and the other not sure. Today when I checked I found pistils coming out of the male pods. The other is now cleary showing male and I'm wondering if it will do the same.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> There's also Parking Karma.


Word. . . . . . .


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> soundin good D.
> 
> this clone of dog is growing way better,than the seed plant it came from.
> real nice in tight nodes.
> ...


Wow that jar is a thing of Beautiy. I CANNOT WAIT TO START MY DOG. I cut some sample buds 1 from PE and one from Sour Cream. They have been drying for 2.5 days. Im loving my new dry room the humidity is 41 temp around 73. ALOT BETTER THEN MY OLD DRY ROOM


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 8, 2011)

hahahhaa awesome stories guys...... 
keep em coming!!

TMS


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2011)

Floppy Cheese lol. About 4 of the 13 cheese I sprouted are spineless jellyfish lol. I believe I'll perpetuate the more upright individuals



I hope to flower these again soon in more optimal conditions. Day, uh, 41.


Day 30 on the doggies.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Very cool story Doob, I was in the car sweating with you, lol. I have a deadly fear of traffic cops due to my mispent youth travelling the length of the UK and when carrying anything illegal tend to be squeeky, squeeky on the roads. The site of a Jam Sandwich and I was Ten to Two on the stearing wheel, Mirror-Signal-Mirror-Manouver, or something like that, hahaha.


Yeah, I drive like a grandma anyways, but I look like one of those actors in the driving safety videos when the fuzz is around, except that I drive with my hands at 4 & 8 (taught racing by an old German).




duchieman said:


> Ooh!. Story time! Good one Doobie. Sometimes you just have to admit defeat and play dead. My story was mid 80's, I was 19, driving a two truck that's parked in a residential buildings parking lot with 2 of my buddies with me. Let's call them D and J. Well J is carrying a QP of black hash (lot's of that stuff around then) and D was just sparking up a rather large cone joint he just rolled from it. I put the truck in gear and start heading out of the lot when a fellow pulling in in a small little Chrysler K car stops real quick, jumps out and flags me down. Well really he pretty much stood in front of the truck and stopped me. While I'm slowing down D is putting the doobie out and stashing it in the ashtray and J was tossing the QP on the floor of my truck. Too late though, the truck stinks of hash and the guy is flashing his badge while his buddy gets out of the passenger side of this puny little car. They pull us out, separate us and find the hash and joint. They drilled all three of us asking who's it is. Amazingly none of us fessed up so they took the hash and wrote us all up to show in court. Well that day come's and D and I are hanging out at the court house and J comes in with a lawyer that we knew nothing about. We get called up, his lawyer says something to the Crown and the Crown steps up in front of the judge and says something like, "your honor there has been a mistake" and , "we suspend all charges". I can't recall what else but all of a sudden we're walking out of there. Why? Well it turns out that you can't charge 3 guys with possession of 1 piece of hash! Doh! That's the closest I've ever come to a drug offense.
> 
> So now back to today. Would this be a true Hermie? They are Cheeseberry Haze seed I found in a plant I harvested earlier. I expected them to be femm but the other day when I checked I confirmed a male and the other not sure. Today when I checked I found pistils coming out of the male pods. The other is now cleary showing male and I'm wondering if it will do the same.
> 
> View attachment 1681847View attachment 1681848


Cool story, duchie 
Scary how close we come some times, eh?

And that's a first I've seen one do a male & female all-in-one like that.
Have stressed the crap out of some of my poor girls and made them spring random nanners, but haven't see what your showing before.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow doob sounds like you had an eventful day. Buddy just stopped by so I got make it short. Another oil run today. 2.5 oz of popcorn and trim yielded another 5 grams of honey. Have a good on 6er's


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 8, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Wow doob sounds like you had an eventful day. Buddy just stopped by so I got make it short. Another oil run today. 2.5 oz of popcorn and trim yielded another 5 grams of honey. Have a good on 6er's


 Nice i never thought to use wax paper and a candle warmer to dry my hash out thanks for the idea


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it's parchment paper (for cooking), and not wax paper. But I smoke a lot of weed and could be wrong


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah you want to use parchment paper because wax paper, well has wax on it and it will get into your oil. When it's ready you can put the oil in the freezer and it will peel right off. I let mine warm up just a little this time and rolled it over on itself.


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 8, 2011)

the new piece and the bud ime about to smoke topped of with some hash on each bowl going to get RIPPED OUT MY MIND hopefully
2 foot tall double perc glass on glass with ice catcher


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey gang, got alot to catch-up on. Just thiught i'd drop in and say HIGH and leave a Pic of mu Bx2 cheese x DPQ.



That it at around 7 week's, im not sure exact but seem's to be finnishing early 

Peace
cindyguy


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

Morning 6'ers, nice honey, honey!!! lol. Looks like I could spread it on me toast. Cinders, I like the Cheesey surprise, looks quality lad.

Hope you all have a great Saturday.

Peace, DST


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

back @ cha and to all others as well be safe and stoned uh well um medicated!! lol have a great weekend six double oh...


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice one Stinkbud, you have a brammer!!!! no not "bammer", BRAMMER!!! lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, hey 600-ers! 

Happy Saturday to you all!

The wife and I went out for a quick bite to eat tonight at a local sports bar (I'm not into televised sports, but they have good burgers and serve vegetarian stuff for the wife).

Someone plugged the jukebox full of money and chose both kinds of music to dance to tonight: Country AND Western! 

Not a fan for the most part, though I do like Honkytonk and some of the classic country stuff, bluegrass, and rockabilly, but not so much the generic modern stuff like they played tonight.

When I got home I had to cleanse my soul with some Rock & Roll...
... tender love ballads, from AC/DC...


[video=youtube;lG4DiCD_73Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG4DiCD_73Y[/video]

*it took me six attempts to get it even that close to correct, and each time I started out with a huge bong rip as the song started up, so I was distracted by the camera on the end of the headstock a couple of times right before the finale.



***edit: this was the very first full recording using my new Cam-Tar&#8482; attachment. Will take a little getting used to, but I'm liking it. Next time I will do a little fancier with a view from the other end of the guitar edited into the video to spice it up a little.*


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice undercrackers doobs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty spiffy, eh? 
I forgot to put on my bathrobe for the full "Dude" effect. Well, maybe next time.
At least my beans & frank stayed hidden.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

U got skills Doobs for sure


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, Mr West 
Thanks to the internet-thingy-mo-bopper I can finally play for more than just my wife & cats again.
Hope you all don't mind the occasional musical indulgence on my part.
I promise to go light on the Rush (I play all kinds of stuff)


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

Dub reggae, its made for the bass lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm going to be working on some reggae in the very near future.
One of my favorite things to do is take songs from other genres and do a reggae version of it. (**edit: "Take Five" by Brubeck is fun as a reggae jam*) 
Never recorded any of it on audio or video, so lots of improvs have came and went into the ether, but that kind of music begs for a tasty groove off the cuff, so it's always fun to do it again and again.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

That Rocked Doobie! Took a bit to get your legs but then she Rolled too! Caught that little runny riff in there that you nailed and the stretch at the end was just what it needed. Love that camera idea. 

Good morning 600. Beautiful sunny Saturday morning here. Hope it's as nice where you are. Have a great one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks glad you like it. 
There were enough mistakes that I almost put the kibosh on it and re-tried it, but I figured those mistakes would be my "persian flaws" to prove I was actually playing, no matter how badly 
I'm beat!
Going to get a few hours shut eye and see then what kinds of trouble I can get into later on today (musical trouble, I assure you).

Peace!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, Mr West
> Thanks to the internet-thingy-mo-bopper I can finally play for more than just my wife & cats again.
> Hope you all don't mind the occasional musical indulgence on my part.
> I promise to go light on the Rush (I play all kinds of stuff)


Thank you for sharing this part of your life with us Doob, I live vicariously through yours and some of the older guys' stories and anecdotes. Probably my favorite part of the 6. (Minus the porn)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2011)

Baby Skywalker OG, I got another one that is still revegging for clones


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice lil noogies BC..


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, nice and frosty BC. I have a little one like that all frosy too. It's a reveg of a CBH that I don't think I let reveg enough. I'll get a shot later. 

So I went out into my back yard last night, as the sun was just about gone, to smoke a big bowl on a warm and beautiful night. I live in a small villiage with a lot of vegetation and century old trees and that, along with the humidity and dampness, makes it ripe ground for fireflies. What a trip! It's one thing when your watching them from a distance but, it's entirely different when you just did a hit and they're buzzing around your head. I tried catching some video but they'd die down everytime I tried to catch them. One I shot did get them a bit but not enough to go through the hassle of transfering and uploading, yada yada. Maybe they'll get heavier over the next while and I'll try again. If you get them where you live, it's a trip I recommend.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

nice one Doob!!!! thans for doing that, you do indeed Rock my man!!!




DoobieBrother said:


> Hey, hey 600-ers!
> 
> Happy Saturday to you all!
> 
> ...


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 9, 2011)

Sup Sixerz, here is my Venom OG Kush. I drowned her and then I chopped her. Hope you all have a great weekend!

View attachment 1683288View attachment 1683289View attachment 1683287View attachment 1683290View attachment 1683293View attachment 1683295

Dropa I got lots of trim, will you please come over and make me some Honey Oil.....that is so beautiful!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy crap bekind, That's a nice looking harvest. I'd be all giddy.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Holy crap bekind, That's a nice looking harvest. I'd be all giddy.


Not too giddy due to I have to clean up for work reason....No smoking, Im applying for work! Thanks though, hopefully Billcollector will do a smoke report for me....

Peace

BKB


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 9, 2011)

finally some hash worthy of sharing 






on the left is just over 6g and on the right 1.4g. the 6g was half of the 1st run and 1.4 was half of the second run

Las


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 9, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey gang, got alot to catch-up on. Just thiught i'd drop in and say HIGH and leave a Pic of mu Bx2 cheese x DPQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is sexy anybody know which seed company has the best cheese smell/taste wise. I tried some UK cheese for the first time and now im hooked on cheese lol(First time i smoked anything cheese besides blue cheese which i think was grown crappy because i hated it)



las fingerez said:


> finally some hash worthy of sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Not too giddy due to I have to clean up for work reason....No smoking, Im applying for work! Thanks though, hopefully Billcollector will do a smoke report for me....
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


That's crazy man. Seems like a lot of you guys are having to do that. Are they doing that for pretty much any type of job now or what? Up here I've done them for trucking jobs but nothing else and I've worked for some large corps outside of that field. I've turned down a couple of jobs before because they want a piss test and told them, when asked why, that it's because I smoke pot on my time and it'll show up. But that was a different time and I know you guys are hurting down there and they've got your balls in a vice. Such a joke. Can't recall if I've mentioned this before but there's a truck stop in Missoula, MT. In the same lot is a strip club. So you got a lot full of trucks and half of them are drinking it up till closing, crawling in their sleepers about 2 or 3 am and heading it out by 6 or 7 during morning rush. And you're worried about me smoking a joint and passing out by 8 and getting a full (and truthful, no double log book bullshit) hours of sleep. Sorry man, I've got a buddy who moves very large things and he's constantly passing on joints because he's being relocated and with each one of those comes a test, meanwhile alchies are ruling the world. 

That's my rant, and in the voice of Andy Kaufman, "Tank you berry much"


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh aint it awful duchieman spell check thinks your a Dutchman lol


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Oh aint it awful duchieman spell check thinks your a Dutchman lol


 I know. To be truthful, I hate that username. Not so much the nickname I picked up from it but the full name. I just wanted to get registered when I first signed up so I could check things out. I didn't want to use anything I've used before so that Musical Youth song came into my head, and then I even spelled it wrong! What a dickhead! lol...I've thought of creating a new user but never have and doesn't make sense now. Not because of the rep thing or anything like that, just why bother? So there ya go. Now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;8l_Xm8GQW14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> finally some hash worthy of sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang!
All these pics of oil & hash has finally got me to start saving my trim & sugar leaves and give it a try (the sugar leaves I usually just smoke because some of the plants I grow seem to have as much THC in the sugar leaves as in the buds, and if low heat is used to smoke it I don't get as much of a harsh toke, but all the THC is used up, almost like a vaporizer but with a little smoke).
Will take a bit to collect a good enough amount to do it right, but that'll give me time to research it by going back through some google-enhanced searches for it being discussed here in the 600 by you guys.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's crazy man. Seems like a lot of you guys are having to do that. Are they doing that for pretty much any type of job now or what? Up here I've done them for trucking jobs but nothing else and I've worked for some large corps outside of that field. I've turned down a couple of jobs before because they want a piss test and told them, when asked why, that it's because I smoke pot on my time and it'll show up. But that was a different time and I know you guys are hurting down there and they've got your balls in a vice. Such a joke. Can't recall if I've mentioned this before but there's a truck stop in Missoula, MT. In the same lot is a strip club. So you got a lot full of trucks and half of them are drinking it up till closing, crawling in their sleepers about 2 or 3 am and heading it out by 6 or 7 during morning rush. And you're worried about me smoking a joint and passing out by 8 and getting a full (and truthful, no double log book bullshit) hours of sleep. Sorry man, I've got a buddy who moves very large things and he's constantly passing on joints because he's being relocated and with each one of those comes a test, meanwhile alchies are ruling the world.
> 
> That's my rant, and in the voice of Andy Kaufman, "Tank you berry much"


Yeah it seems if you want a some what decent job in Cali they are going to piss you....My neighbor went for a job at Walmart and he has his MMJ Card and they told him "sorry but we at Walmart have a Zero Tolerance Policy..." What I dont understand is that if you have a MMJ Card, why should it fucking matter? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> [video=youtube;8l_Xm8GQW14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14&feature=related[/video]


clicked a few more clips on wrestling (including the complete "bout" between Lawler & Kaufman) and this clip gave me a chuckle 

[video=youtube;bkBxak_zFtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkBxak_zFtg[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah it seems if you want a some what decent job in Cali they are going to piss you....My neighbor went for a job at Walmart and he has his MMJ Card and they told him "sorry but we at Walmart have a Zero Tolerance Policy..." What I dont understand is that if you have a MMJ Card, why should it fucking matter?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Discrimination and hypocrisy. Period.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

That's funny Doob. This guy here is my brother best friend that he's known since a kid. I know him well too but I haven't seen him in like 20 years. He was just climbing up the WWF when they folded and became the WWE. Anyway, he's somewhere in Germany making it big out there. Supposedly in the U.K too. The guy is just a super nice guy too. He worked as a doorman at a nightclub I worked at and while the other doormen where all gung ho, he hardly ever had to get too physical. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14&feature=relatedhttp://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/gallery/joeelegend.html


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yeah it seems if you want a some what decent job in Cali they are going to piss you....My neighbor went for a job at Walmart and he has his MMJ Card and they told him "sorry but we at Walmart have a Zero Tolerance Policy..." What I dont understand is that if you have a MMJ Card, why should it fucking matter?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


The courts have ruled that it is the choice of the employer to establish their own drug policy. There is a bill in the US house that would have the feds leave mj alone in the states where it is legal that has good possibilities of opening doors.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's funny Doob. This guy here is my brother best friend that he's known since a kid. I know him well too but I haven't seen him in like 20 years. He was just climbing up the WWF when they folded and became the WWE. Anyway, he's somewhere in Germany making it big out there. Supposedly in the U.K too. The guy is just a super nice guy too. He worked as a doorman at a nightclub I worked at and while the other doormen where all gung ho, he hardly ever had to get too physical.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_Xm8GQW14&feature=relatedhttp://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/gallery/joeelegend.html


Cool!
Professional Wrestling is a tough gig.

When I first saw the title of the video "Fan attacks Batista" I thought to myself who in their right mind would be that stupid?
Thankfully he has a good sense of humor


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The courts have ruled that it is the choice of the employer to establish their own drug policy. There is a bill in the US house that would have the feds leave mj alone in the states where it is legal that has good possibilities of opening doors.
> 
> 
> cof


 I hope this bill passes. The main thing to remember Bekind is alot of places only have that first time UA. So when i got my job i took some fake piss and it worked fine most places dont have somebody watch you piss but some will have you lift up your pant leg to make sure nothing in your socks or pockets


----------



## duchieman (Jul 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The courts have ruled that it is the choice of the employer to establish their own drug policy. There is a bill in the US house that would have the feds leave mj alone in the states where it is legal that has good possibilities of opening doors.
> 
> 
> cof


 There's a saying up here that when the U.S sneezes we catch the cold. That is why I watch what's going on there so closely. I only wish I could fill out the petitions and write letters to your politicians so, all I can do is urge you guys to do it. I know that as soon as the moves are made there, then they're inevitably going to happen here. It would never work out the other way around.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> There's a saying up here that when the U.S sneezes we catch the cold. That is why I watch what's going on there so closely. I only wish I could fill out the petitions and write letters to your politicians so, all I can do is urge you guys to do it. I know that as soon as the moves are made there, then they're inevitably going to happen here. It would never work out the other way around.


It is important to let your rep know that you support HR 2306. According to NORML the bill is being held up by two reps and some pressure would help them move.

http://norml.org/


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> It is important to let your rep know that you support HR 2306. According to NORML the bill is being held up by two reps and some pressure would help them move.
> 
> http://norml.org/
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;44gfeLHEKxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44gfeLHEKxs[/video]

... and, if you don't like Burt Bacharach... then fuck you. J/K 
Smoke a bone, burn a bowl, nuke some roaches, or get vaporized and enjoy:
(***while you write a letter to your representatives about your views on HR2306 and how it being passed or not will be a deciding factor on how you vote next time, and then e-mail it off*)

[video=youtube;kfFnFWryZ9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfFnFWryZ9w[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for the link and a little something nice from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you for the link and a little something nice from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.
> 
> 
> cof


No worries, COF 
Burt is one of my all time faves, and it doesn't get much better than "South American Getaway" or Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid.

**edit: 395 posts away from 600 pages. And it looks like billcollector99 got the post that was 420 posts away from page 600*


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Alright 600'd what is up i know we are not sleep yet! Not in the States nor Canada nor amsterdam so wake up to one of my all time favorites and fill your bowls with whatever floats your boat and just get your grove on...

[video=youtube;5d_PdNsdkUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d_PdNsdkUY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Alright 600'd what is up i know we are not sleep yet! Not in the States nor Canada nor amsterdam so wake up to one of my all time favorites and fill your bowls with whatever floats your boat and just get your grove on...
> 
> [video=youtube;5d_PdNsdkUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d_PdNsdkUY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


I love this song!
Just finished a fattie of Northerrn Berry when your post came up.
Perfect!
I've been working on my slapping & popping, very slowly, as my hands get back into shape.
I never got up to a point of thinking I had a chance to do any decent funk, but I'm going to find out if I got any kind of pocket to put a little funk in and hold for a bit.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Doob you as i have said all along are the man i knew you would be up listening to some real good music just chill'n and feeling real good bro thats what good buds and music will do for you..Speaking of this song i was not even thinking of it until i lit up a bowl and exhaled the first thing that came to my mind was this tune you know it was some good shit...One of the best Jazz and Funk colaborations together i have ever heard...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

By the way the video of the fish is real nice to..Nothing better to me than Bud Water and good Music....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay....
I've been meaning to post this for a day or so now and keep getting stoned and I missed it.
So, for those who don't already use this nifty program, I present to you: 

freecorder5
*http://www.applian.com/freecorder5/*

It allows you to record audio from youtube videos.
Way cool,
Totally free.
No spyware or adware or anything.

To use it, just install it, and then start the program up before you start the youtube video up that you'd like to record from. 

The little program window will let you know that it's waiting for audio,,,


As soon as it senses a video being played, it records audio into mp3 format. (**edit: not .WAV*)

You will have to manually shut off the recording, so just move the mouse cursor over the program window and a little "Stop Recording" button will appear.

Then you get a list of audio recordings you did, listed by date & time, that you can rename by right-clicking on it and choosing rename. 


*Real* simple to use,, *totally FREE*, and works GREAT!!!


****freecorder audio will save the mp3 files to your Documents Folder ("My Documents" if you're in XP, or just the folder on the desktop with your name on it if you're using Vista or Windows 7) in a folder named "freecorder"*


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice will be checking this out...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Doob you as i have said all along are the man i knew you would be up listening to some real good music just chill'n and feeling real good bro thats what good buds and music will do for you..Speaking of this song i was not even thinking of it until i lit up a bowl and exhaled the first thing that came to my mind was this tune you know it was some good shit...One of the best Jazz and Funk colaborations together i have ever heard...


Those Jazz, R&B, and Funk masters make it sound so easy, but it is so difficult to do right.
Like I said, it's one of my goals, but it will take time and a lot of effort. 



stinkbudd1 said:


> By the way the video of the fish is real nice to..Nothing better to me than Bud Water and good Music....


Yeah, I dig the fish. Like aliens, and strangely beautiful.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey thanks Doob, that sounds like a cool programme.

And check this out funky 600'er, I have very jumbled up and mixed dreams, when I wake I can never get a full dream to come into vision, just snippits of things that have happened. MY wife thinks it's MJ that does it as I sometime have much more vivid dreams that I can remember in times when I am not smoking. I am not convinced though. Anyway, the reason I mention is that in part of my dream I am in the backseet of Brotherdoobies car looking at his dashboard thinking, that dashboard has changed a bit since the video Doob, waht's going on, and then his sterring wheel came into focus and I realised it was brother doob's car, and then the memory of my dream sort of withers away into nothing...as usual. Just thought I would let you know Doob that you and your car where in one of my dreams last night. Boy was I stoned, been down at the Grey Areas chiefing on the Hitman bong all day and smoking oil, OG Hash, and quantities of Livers and Engineers Dream. Going on a 40k cycle today. WIll try and find a map of what we are doing.

Have a good Saturday evening, Sunday!!!

And Stink, fukkin loved that song. The start has been used in so many hip hop tunes it's not real. Thanks for sharing that, love it!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm the Freddie Krueger of riu...
A Nightmare on Doob Street!


Don't forget to bring along herbal libations on your journey today, and ride them bikes like you stole them!


----------



## TWS (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey six ! couple of questions.

We go 12/12 tomorrow at 22" from soil to tops and 32" overall with buckets in 7 ft of usable cieling space At 4 weeks of vegg. What do you think ? And should I keep the MH bulb in untill we see bud sites before putting in the HPS ? Do I stop the high nitrogen feed yet ? 6 in a 5x3 it's a sea of green. It's full. 

Thanks !


















​


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

I will be pre-rolling a few numbers for the journey brother Doob!! And possibly slipping my trusty spoon into me panier bag as well, mwahahaha. Although my wife doesn't really dig me scooping up rips from my spoon in public, looking like a crack whore on a Sunday morning, lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

hey TWS, I would leave the MH (unless you can run both MH and HPS together) until may be week 2 of flower, that should reduce stretch a little bit. Ideally I would just leave it in but you may not have space.

nitrogen feed can continue, plants still need to grow, but I tend to increase my ratios of feed toward the PK side after week4. Or if you want to induce higher pk earlier then do it very slightly.


TWS said:


> Hey six ! couple of questions.
> 
> We go 12/12 tomorrow at 22" from soil to tops and 32" overall with buckets in 7 ft of usable cieling space At 4 weeks of vegg. What do you think ? And should I keep the MH bulb in untill we see bud sites before putting in the HPS ? Do I stop the high nitrogen feed yet ? 6 in a 5x3 it's a sea of green. It's full.
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you DST.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I would say the only way to stop it is if you feel your soil has enough to keep your foilage green for a few weeks into flowering..But i wouldnt take a chance on it normally most of us here keep with the (N) for the first couple of weeks of flower just to be sure to keep up the healthy leaves nice and green..you san cut it back a lil but not off all together..great plants by the way


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Stinkbud! I'll run the normal amount till a few weeks in Probably about the time I should put in the hps lamp and then start going towards more PK and maybe some molases ?

Does it look to full ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

Apparently my "pitchbend stoner" has been tagged and linked on a Pakistani website:

*http://pktube.onepakistan.com/tag/GT-10B/orderby-updated/page2.html*


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

Doob, you are up there with 47 views!!! Will be viral soon.

So I bumped into this Brazilian guy I met a few years ago. He had been in morocco and up and past Ketama as well. He had a nice selection of hash from there as well. I got a couple of little lumps from him which gladly I am about to go and light up one in my spoon in about 10 seconds or so. He was saying that one method they use is that the farmers gather all their keif, put it into a bag, seal that up with tape, and then normally 3 people will sit around the bag with sticks hitting the bag, one after another. This exploded the bulbous heads creating the darker hash that is called Caramello. Was an interestin gchat, he had some real florally piney hash, and also some real Earthy stuff!!!! Nice to smoke hash from a place like that I can tell you. It has been a while. He told me they are growing mainly Mexican stuff for the commerical grade, but are also now making hash with Cheese and other strains.

Anyway, here is where we are cycling today. Starting of at 1 and finishing at 1. Up to Marken and back.







Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Doob, you are up there with 47 views!!! Will be viral soon.
> 
> So I bumped into this Brazilian guy I met a few years ago. He had been in morocco and up and past Ketama as well. He had a nice selection of hash from there as well. I got a couple of little lumps from him which gladly I am about to go and light up one in my spoon in about 10 seconds or so. He was saying that one method they use is that the farmers gather all their keif, put it into a bag, seal that up with tape, and then normally 3 people will sit around the bag with sticks hitting the bag, one after another. This exploded the bulbous heads creating the darker hash that is called Caramello. Was an interestin gchat, he had some real florally piney hash, and also some real Earthy stuff!!!! Nice to smoke hash from a place like that I can tell you. It has been a while. He told me they are growing mainly Mexican stuff for the commerical grade, but are also now making hash with Cheese and other strains.
> 
> ...


I want my internet money NOW!!! 

Looks like one great ride ahead of you.
It is 11:40pm here now, and I'm going to make a small pizza with some cheesy garlic bread toasted to perfection (like me).


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

my wife was telling me that she and a friend were ordering pizzas the other week on a girls night and every pizza on the menu came with garlic butter on top!!! She freaking hates garlic butter, and garlic in general. It's one of those tastes that stays with her too long. Anyway, we get these par baked bread baguettes that you can buy in the supermarket (I am sure you guys have em) and I just get one of those and cut slice across it, lather it in butter, some olive oil, salt and pepper and some dried herbs (oregano, thyme, etc) and wack that in the oven as our alternative Garlic bread option. I love garlic but due to the repercussions and lack of any action after eating it, i tend to shy away now as well, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The courts have ruled that it is the choice of the employer to establish their own drug policy. There is a bill in the US house that would have the feds leave mj alone in the states where it is legal that has good possibilities of opening doors.
> 
> 
> cof


Arizona will most likely set precedence, as in their new MMJ Laws, it states that an employer cannot discriminate based on MMJ usage.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, man!
While you're explaining why you don't use garlic because of your wife, I couldn't help but think of my wife being a strict vegetarian, which pretty much makes me a vegetarian (except for a little meat. I will never give up eating flesh).
Which always makes me think of this scene from "Pulp Fiction" were he and Vincent are in the ramshackle apartment to get his boss' briefcase and kill Brad.
Whenever we go out to eat, and I get a burger, I always re-enact the scene from beginning to end, word for word and she just cracks up when I get to the point of asking if she minds if I have some of her tasty beverage to wash... this... down...?
Due to Native American genetics and a life were you stood up hard or got eaten, I can do a pretty chilling re-enactment as Jules. 
I always make sure to have a half a glass of my soda left so I can dead-eye stare at her while I suck it down until it slurks if death rattle.
I fucking love that movie.


[video=youtube;PE9Qm8mShik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE9Qm8mShik[/video]


and this is too funny:
[video=youtube;TKOBqH8pQaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKOBqH8pQaQ[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 10, 2011)

TWS said:


> Thanks Stinkbud! I'll run the normal amount till a few weeks in Probably about the time I should put in the hps lamp and then start going towards more PK and maybe some molases ?
> 
> Does it look to full ?


Hell no! it looks great man..cant wait to follow this one thru.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey thanks Doob, that sounds like a cool programme.
> 
> And check this out funky 600'er, I have very jumbled up and mixed dreams, when I wake I can never get a full dream to come into vision, just snippits of things that have happened. MY wife thinks it's MJ that does it as I sometime have much more vivid dreams that I can remember in times when I am not smoking. I am not convinced though. Anyway, the reason I mention is that in part of my dream I am in the backseet of Brotherdoobies car looking at his dashboard thinking, that dashboard has changed a bit since the video Doob, waht's going on, and then his sterring wheel came into focus and I realised it was brother doob's car, and then the memory of my dream sort of withers away into nothing...as usual. Just thought I would let you know Doob that you and your car where in one of my dreams last night. Boy was I stoned, been down at the Grey Areas chiefing on the Hitman bong all day and smoking oil, OG Hash, and quantities of Livers and Engineers Dream. Going on a 40k cycle today. WIll try and find a map of what we are doing.
> 
> ...


What you been smoking D'ster ??? lmao, i get you on the mad dream's, and think your better half might be onto something! When i dont smoke i have wierd dream's that are really vivid. Like more real than usuall dream's, and more often there freaky dream's that you wake up thinking ' WTF was they dream's?? '

Sweet Dream's man, listen to doobie's clip or repeat, that should bring some interesting dream's on lol

Peace brother


----------



## indecline (Jul 10, 2011)

hey guys, 
Just had to chop a few of my bigger buds down at the end of week 7 because i had a visit from the mould fairy. I knew it was going to happen, luckily its only a coupld of buds.

I was also wondering what your views are on taking off the fan leaves, its the start of week 8 today and i have been watering my plants (cocoa) with plain water for about a week and the leaves are dying.
can i take them all off and leave only small leaves, will this help the lower buds in the last week or will i do more harm than good?

OH and on a side note... 
I live in a flat one the first floor. it has an open courtyard and my door overlooks the courtyard. the falt below me has its entrance on the footpath of tha courtyard right. 
This flat is horrible, the kitchen is filled with empty 2 liter bottles. its quite mouldy, I never see anyone cooking or cleaning. I do see strange guys going in at odd hours with backpacks on. and shutting the door very fast.
The second window you walk past is very mouldy, the curtains are on the window ledge and held there so you cant see in EVER. the wallpaper is peeling off the walls around it. and every other day the window is FULL of condensation.

Im pretty sure they are growing, and it annoys me that they dont hide it well. they are below me and that bothers me too. the only thing is i never smell it. my flat stinks to high heavens when my fans have been on in the night and you walk up to my door. his doesnt. Half of me want to go say, oi sort your head out and stealth up. because if he gets busted i would freak the fuck out. 
but then again I dont want anyone to notice me by saying something about growing. because he may figure out who or where i live and know i am too.
or i could just go in one night and take it all. problem solved. but im not a criminal  

any ideas? leave it be?


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 10, 2011)

I find MJ stops me remembering my dreams,only now and again when I'm all out is when I remember dreams. I think it's pretty common amongst "regular smokers" from what my friends have said too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Alright 600'd what is up i know we are not sleep yet! Not in the States nor Canada nor amsterdam so wake up to one of my all time favorites and fill your bowls with whatever floats your boat and just get your grove on...
> 
> [video=youtube;5d_PdNsdkUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d_PdNsdkUY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


How about his one:

[video=youtube;0Sv3sMYEzAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Sv3sMYEzAA[/video]
[video=youtube;PRkw9UnVhug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRkw9UnVhug[/video]

and:
[video=youtube;EgVOR28iG_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVOR28iG_o[/video]
[video=youtube;hiIBwu2mjs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiIBwu2mjs0[/video]

[video=youtube;Z1IuD6F3R5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1IuD6F3R5I[/video]
[video=youtube;ipjTvRe7-Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipjTvRe7-Zg[/video]

\[video=youtube;3FvXUVHECwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FvXUVHECwM[/video]
[video=youtube;EqeEfMkajdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqeEfMkajdk[/video]
[video=youtube;KoeRB5ZmXkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoeRB5ZmXkk[/video]
[video=youtube;GmoA8FwqF9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmoA8FwqF9I[/video]
[video=youtube;9_EfxyQ7W3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_EfxyQ7W3s[/video]

last one...
[video=youtube;lWh8HzCxtOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWh8HzCxtOg[/video]


----------



## treemasterskunk (Jul 10, 2011)

Good vibes guys , good vibes..

Appreciated!!!

Treemasterskunk


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> I find MJ stops me remembering my dreams,only now and again when I'm all out is when I remember dreams. I think it's pretty common amongst "regular smokers" from what my friends have said too.


That's not the only thing I can't remember. Sometimes I can't even find my shoes. 

Good morning big six !


----------



## indecline (Jul 10, 2011)

TWS said:


> That's not the only thing I can't remember. Sometimes I can't even find my shoes.
> 
> Good morning big six !


while your on the subject of forgetting, I just had one of those moments when you get up and walk out the room, then back in then out again.... "WHY THE FUCK DID I GET UP????" I know it was something awesome, probably food, but what?

i tend to have timid dreams when im high, i think, come to think of it, i dont remember many after a few bongs. but i do have the best sleep ever when im high, my misses hates smokeing before bed but i love it, nothing will wake me.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 10, 2011)

Good Sunday all. Lot's of great stuff as always. 



billcollector99 said:


> Arizona will most likely set precedence, as in their new MMJ Laws, it states that an employer cannot discriminate based on MMJ usage.


I think I've read about that. Also, I thought I read something about a Wally mart worker case. 




DST said:


> Hey thanks Doob, that sounds like a cool programme.
> 
> And check this out funky 600'er, I have very jumbled up and mixed dreams, when I wake I can never get a full dream to come into vision, just snippits of things that have happened. MY wife thinks it's MJ that does it as I sometime have much more vivid dreams that I can remember in times when I am not smoking. I am not convinced though. Anyway, the reason I mention is that in part of my dream I am in the backseet of Brotherdoobies car looking at his dashboard thinking, that dashboard has changed a bit since the video Doob, waht's going on, and then his sterring wheel came into focus and I realised it was brother doob's car, and then the memory of my dream sort of withers away into nothing...as usual. Just thought I would let you know Doob that you and your car where in one of my dreams last night. Boy was I stoned, been down at the Grey Areas chiefing on the Hitman bong all day and smoking oil, OG Hash, and quantities of Livers and Engineers Dream. Going on a 40k cycle today. WIll try and find a map of what we are doing.
> 
> ...





Harrekin said:


> I find MJ stops me remembering my dreams,only now and again when I'm all out is when I remember dreams. I think it's pretty common amongst "regular smokers" from what my friends have said too.


I'm the same as Harrekin, weed hides my dreams. Don't like to think it takes them. If I go without for a day or two, they come back with a vengeance and I get NO sleep at all. 

@Stinkbudd. Thanks for posting that video man, that is a great oldie that I've not heard in a long time. Great song to start a morning with, nice and smooth. 





DoobieBrother said:


> Apparently my "pitchbend stoner" has been tagged and linked on a Pakistani website:
> 
> *http://pktube.onepakistan.com/tag/GT-10B/orderby-updated/page2.html*


I think they've linked to the Plush vids too. Oh, and thanks for throwing that program up there. 



DST said:


> I will be pre-rolling a few numbers for the journey brother Doob!! And possibly slipping my trusty spoon into me panier bag as well, mwahahaha. Although my wife doesn't really dig me scooping up rips from my spoon in public, looking like a crack whore on a Sunday morning, lol.



Have a great ride D, hope the weather is beautiful for you and your lady. Everyone else, you have a great Sunday too.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2011)

Day 56 of the soil test.
I had taken pity on the miracle grow plant and added blood meal which has given back the green from the yellow and last week I watered all plants one time with big bloom. Pics aren't framed very well, but you can see the differences. Notice the purple stalk of the mg...severly lacking needed nutrients.
From left to right
miracle grow fox farm jungle growth
 

miracle grow


fox farm


jungle grow



fox farm



cof


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I am home safe and sound, the weather stayed dry, wind was not too bad but coming back down the way there was a bit of headwind. Plus we had to cycle along quite a thin path on top of a dyke and these young lads came cycling along with fishing rods, not really paying attention, my wife was ahead and shouted so the first one managed to correct himself ok, but I think it was the last one was still fannying around and looked up and swerved past my wife only to fukking run right into me head on!!! Little fukker, hahaha. Opened my knee up a little and cut up a knuckle but nothing major, I was actually surprised at how nice I was to the young lad, even though I did swear a little as I picked my bike up chain hanging off at the edge of the dyke about to go flying down to the road side. but the poor lad he fell on the concret path and was quite shocked. But I am sure he'll be reet. Anyway, fun and games on the bike paths of Holland.

I have just stuffed a chicken so off to check the oven. Catch you later peeps.

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like a nice way to spend ya sunday tumble aside


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey hey in here DST. Hope all's well with ya bro-- just dropping in amidst some chaos to say hello. Hope all is well   Catch up with ya on the flip. . .


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Day 56 of the soil test.
> I had taken pity on the miracle grow plant and added blood meal which has given back the green from the yellow and last week I watered all plants one time with big bloom. Pics aren't framed very well, but you can see the differences. Notice the purple stalk of the mg...severly lacking needed nutrients.
> From left to right
> miracle grow fox farm jungle growth
> ...


COF I am really liking your soil test run, I think your Jungle Growth is doing better than other from the look of the pics. I never even heard of Jungle Growth, can you give me some info on it please....How much longer till you finish them? Thanks bro! +Rep for the test!

Peace

BKB


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> COF I am really liking your soil test run, I think your Jungle Growth is doing better than other from the look of the pics. I never even heard of Jungle Growth, can you give me some info on it please....How much longer till you finish them? Thanks bro! +Rep for the test!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB








click photo to enlarge





click photo to enlarge









Gently enriched for seedlings and cuttings. Great for hanging baskets and window boxes. Jungle Growth is the closest possible to Mother Nature's jungle growth, that rich humus found deep in the rainforest, with the finest quality ingredients for healthier roots and more vigorous foliage.
Available in: 64 Quarts bag size.
Can be found at Lowe's.

I had some cal/mg problems around the fourth week of bloom and added lime-one teaspoon per gallon and water once. also, the big bloom has helped.
The Fox Farm has been the easiest and has given the best results without any problems. I'm now amending the fox farm with worm castings, bio-tone, lime and perlite and getting better results...and I've changed everything to this. Basically it's just water, and adding the big bloom around the 4th week of bloom.
They will finish in the next 7 to 10 days.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

So apart from the obvious looser cof as I believe you had to supplement one of them before, how are the actual buds feeling and looking to the naked eye? Plants that look like 5hite can still be the knockout you want, or not. Anyway, will be interesting to see if genetics win through and if the end smoke will actually be of great difference. It does make you laugh how these brand products are not really helping you with the grow like they should be? Or some of th ebrands anyway.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2011)

Well Im glad you made it back from the trip alive D  give em a break he was probably stoned lol and you were probably nice and baked as well eh? that probably helped the situation cool dow a bit haha but I bet if he hit your wife it would of been a TOTALLY different story hehe glad things worked out for and sounded like a great trip.


On the note of dreams ~ I noticed that less smoke = more intense and vivid dreams that are much easier for me to remember in detail,,, like duchie said ahah they come back with vengeance! I dont really need mine to be more intense than they already are  so I do toke everynight before bed,, I bet we all do actually haha  I also noticed curry for dinner really sets off my scary dreams almost EVERY time, so if I eat curry (which I love dearly!) is either for lunch or breakfast lol not dinner unless I have to haha.
And as Im typing this a remembered a shred of a nightmare I had last night  fking spidermites all over my plants!!! lol those bastards already gave me hell in real life now that they cant get me in my room anymore they decided to attack my plants in my dreams lol a nightmare I tell ya!!!

peace 6 hundo


----------



## duchieman (Jul 10, 2011)

Cof, I was looking into your Bio Tone and that company doesn't seem to sell up here. I use a product up here called Myke's. All their line contains myco. They have a transplant product and then the organic food line. I have 2 of their food products, one is billed Rose and is 5-3-8. The other is Vegetable and is 8-4-5. They seem to have the basic fillers that the bio tone has but the bio has more. mine is just feather and bone meal, potash and lime. I'm thinking that the bio is probably more like their other product but they have no product data sheets. Maybe you can have a quick look and see what you think?

http://www.usemyke.com/mycorise/gardening/flower/mykeannual/mykeperennial.htm

Thanks


----------



## duchieman (Jul 10, 2011)

Oooh! Scary whodat.

[video=youtube;87WgmGHz9U4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87WgmGHz9U4&feature=BFa&list=PL732A48D460FDC53F&index=4[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Cof, I was looking into your Bio Tone and that company doesn't seem to sell up here. I use a product up here called Myke's. All their line contains myco. They have a transplant product and then the organic food line. I have 2 of their food products, one is billed Rose and is 5-3-8. The other is Vegetable and is 8-4-5. They seem to have the basic fillers that the bio tone has but the bio has more. mine is just feather and bone meal, potash and lime. I'm thinking that the bio is probably more like their other product but they have no product data sheets. Maybe you can have a quick look and see what you think?
> 
> http://www.usemyke.com/mycorise/gardening/flower/mykeannual/mykeperennial.htm
> 
> Thanks


I looked at their site but as you said there is no data sheet so I don't know. The bio tone is a 4-3-3 and is loaded with bacteria and mycorrhizae according to the label. It is designed to repair worn out soil and seems to boost growth. I've incorporated it into my mix with good results as opposed to not using it.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2011)

DST said:


> So apart from the obvious looser cof as I believe you had to supplement one of them before, how are the actual buds feeling and looking to the naked eye? Plants that look like 5hite can still be the knockout you want, or not. Anyway, will be interesting to see if genetics win through and if the end smoke will actually be of great difference. It does make you laugh how these brand products are not really helping you with the grow like they should be? Or some of th ebrands anyway.


The buds of the jungle grow and the fox farm are firm, sweet smelling nuggets, while the miracle grow buds are about 1/2 the size and not as fragrant.
What I learned from this is that you can use fox farm from clone or seedling stage thru maturity with little or no additives (other than adding 20 to 25% perlite) and get first quality buds with nothing more than water. It doesn't get much easier than that and is making me a happier gardener.

 
cof


----------



## duchieman (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks cof. I'll have to get by the store and see the ingredients on that other product. I'm betting it's very similar to the bio tone. For myco I'm using Earth Juices "Rooters" but I heard someone knock the product not long ago here. Not sure why. Anyone else have experience with Rooters or know of it?


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

haha, well I had perhaps smoked a bifter not long before at the harbour so was fully fed and quite chilled.

Well I guess we have just discovered, or perhaps clarified something that MJ can be used for. People who are having nightmares, problems with dreams, should smoke a lot and they will not really remember their nightmares.......problem fekkin solved!!! 

And I also love Curry. I live by Pat Chapmans Curry Bible!!! I mix up my own Masalas (curry and balti) and then make everything from there. Mmmmn, makes me want to have a curry soon.




whodatnation said:


> Well Im glad you made it back from the trip alive D  give em a break he was probably stoned lol and you were probably nice and baked as well eh? that probably helped the situation cool dow a bit haha but I bet if he hit your wife it would of been a TOTALLY different story hehe glad things worked out for and sounded like a great trip.
> 
> 
> On the note of dreams ~ I noticed that less smoke = more intense and vivid dreams that are much easier for me to remember in detail,,, like duchie said ahah they come back with vengeance! I dont really need mine to be more intense than they already are  so I do toke everynight before bed,, I bet we all do actually haha  I also noticed curry for dinner really sets off my scary dreams almost EVERY time, so if I eat curry (which I love dearly!) is either for lunch or breakfast lol not dinner unless I have to haha.
> ...





curious old fart said:


> The buds of the jungle grow and the fox farm are firm, sweet smelling nuggets, while the miracle grow buds are about 1/2 the size and not as fragrant.
> What I learned from this is that you can use fox farm from clone or seedling stage thru maturity with little or no additives (other than adding 20 to 25% perlite) and get first quality buds with nothing more than water. It doesn't get much easier than that and is making me a happier gardener.
> 
> 
> cof


Happy days cof,so you will be sticky with that then, save a lot on nutes. cheapest run I ever done was a bag of coco with already added nutes from the local DIY store, and then in flower I added a bit of Plagron bloem and bobs yer uncle, fanny's yer aunt, Tree's with fat knees! 

So my outlay per plant on that grow (minus electrics of course, and assuming I had the pots, but I'll add 1 euro for depreciation) was 3.25 euro. 
Pot - 1.00
Coco - 1.50
Nutes - 0.75
Total - 3.25

My mycorrhiza is 2 euro per plant alone, substrate about the same as before, nutes not much difference, and with the same euro for the pot I make it about 6 euro per plant now.
Pot - 1.00
Coco - 1.00
Nutes - 1.60
Mycorr- 2.00
Total 5.60

man i am stoned, that took me so long and....well.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been running sannies new blue diesel for awhile and this pheno must take after her father. The normal nbd hits you hard in the stomach and slowly spreads to the head while this strain is pretty much all in the head while retaining the fuelie odor. This lady is ready for harvest at day 48.






cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2011)

did you say day 48? thats frikkin fast, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2011)

Your right D. I have always had very intense dreams that are just plain no fun and actually disturb my sleep. I have some recurring dreams that actually involve very realistic physical pain  it sucks,,, but if I take 3 big bong rips right as I go to bed I dont experience theses cumbersome dreams. Sometimes there is nothing erb can do but thats only when Im experiencing high amounts of stress in my life ( on second thought maybe 6 snaps would be in order for these situations  ). Anywho I will stand by the fact that weed totally alleviates the stress I experience from dreams. 
One of the recurring dreams Im talking about that have physical pain is when my teeth get grinded right out of my gums, and I can feel it all.. its sucks because in real life one would probably pass out from the pain put in a dream it just keeps on for what seems like hours and you cant wake up.
Bless the good dreams though  they are life changers


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I've been running sannies new blue diesel for awhile and this pheno must take after her father. The normal nbd hits you hard in the stomach and slowly spreads to the head while this strain is pretty much all in the head while retaining the fuelie odor. This lady is ready for harvest at day 48.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool COF  Supposedly the space bomb Im running will finish at 55 days  looks to be on track for sure!
Now is the point where id go into my room and take a pic to show as proof,, but unfortunately Im not at my grow    lol bout time I get out lol but I cant leave the 600


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually it was day 46, she went into the bloom room 5-26. Never had one finish that quick.
I find that medibles give me a much deeper level of sleep with few memorable dreams and they're usually at the end of the sleep.
The butter cookies are a big hit...described as mellow, like 3 glasses of wine from one small cookie, and I got over 100 from 1 lb of cannabutter.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Actually it was day 46, she went into the bloom room 5-26. Never had one finish that quick.
> I find that medibles give me a much deeper level of sleep with few memorable dreams and they're usually at the end of the sleep.
> The butter cookies are a big hit...described as mellow, like 3 glasses of wine from one small cookie, and I got over 100 from 1 lb of cannabutter.
> 
> ...


Nice

Your right! The dreams get more memorable towords the end of the sleep session lol thats because the erb is starting to wear off! great find Dr. OF lol

edit
and yes, my fudge serves me well.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Actually it was day 46, she went into the bloom room 5-26. Never had one finish that quick.
> I find that medibles give me a much deeper level of sleep with few memorable dreams and they're usually at the end of the sleep.
> The butter cookies are a big hit...described as mellow, like 3 glasses of wine from one small cookie, and I got over 100 from 1 lb of cannabutter.
> 
> ...


Memorable. That's what I was trying to get at. Even though I've been escorted out of the theater the show still goes on.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Heads up. Me and my lady approve of yours. I told her you posted a pic and she said "is he still messing around with that young thing?" I had no idea I talked so much about you all around the house. The 600 is part of the family around here. Glad to see you stop by.
> 
> Everyone else... ill catch up tuesday. I got some black ops to play monday. Woooohooooo 24/7 nuketown!


It just occurs to me that when my wife & I are chatting (usually while I'm online here & elsewhere) I must also talk about the 600 quite a bit.
When mentioning you guys now, all I have to say is "D" is doing this today", or COF, Heads Up, duchie, jig, dez, Mr. West, everybody who's active, she knows of you all by online names.
Just want to thank everyone here in the 600 for helping create the next best thing to the Cheers bar I've ever had the pleasure of being a part of.
If I ever get my health back in order and am able to earn shekels like in past years, my wife & I are going to do some traveling, and I sure hope to meet as many of you out there as I can.
In the meantime, time to roll a fattie and mix up some soil: tonight I plant 6 of the seeds I received from the Seed Fairy, and then get into my currently empty growbox (chopped the last two plants last night) and clean & sanitize it, and do some maintenance on the ducting to the window for better airflow for the next grows.
Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I want my internet money NOW!!!
> 
> Looks like one great ride ahead of you.
> It is 11:40pm here now, and I'm going to make a small pizza with some cheesy garlic bread toasted to perfection (like me).


Was poking around on youtube and came across this.
When I was going to trade school in Denver in '87 I relied on my 10-speed (I forget the manufacture, but I bought a real nice used Italian job that weighed about 9 pounds. Unfortunately the derailer would only give me 3rd gear up to 10th gear, so my legs were hurting the first week or two after buying it).
I had a 22 mile round-trip from my apartment to the school on the other side of town, 5 days a week, no matter what the weather (roasting hot, windy as fuck, rain & cold), and then another 20 or 30 miles of riding to go out and get things done or get away from the apartment every day.
I was in freakin' shape back then. Unstoppable.
My physical therapy has been working very well, and have been thinking about getting a bike next year. 

[video=youtube;qk6YxhKH590]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk6YxhKH590[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2011)

reminds me of a thing called "tour de fat" in fort collins lol. Thousands of people go out on bikes and at the end is a big festival with food and BEER  hehe was a great time! If you look at the right youtube vid youl see me lol


----------



## duchieman (Jul 10, 2011)

Doobie, I want to respond more but it would be lengthy so I'll just say, great analogy using Cheers. I was thinking kinda the same thing tonight. The 600 was the pub, and our grow threads are our Pads. I'm more of a hang out at the pub kind of guy who pops in on my pals every now and then. It's also similar here with my wife. She knows you guy's pretty well and thinks your great for me right now, or any other time of course. I live a kind of trapped and sheltered life right now caught up in the bureaucracy of insurers so this is what I've got and I'm grateful. You guys keep me sane on a daily basis. All my family and friends, on my no longer existent facebook account, couldn't do that. 

Cheers Doob, and everyone else here


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I may go out shark fishing in a few (pool / billiards lol ) Wish me luck peeps


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting to me that you mention that. I was feeling good enough to ride again for a few months but am now having a lot of back pain again. I luvz riding bicycles and running and I can't really do either anymore even though I endure grueling physical therapy and take meds. MJ just helps me sleep at night. 

I thought I'd take a couple pics this evening of my current setup which is a 40"x40" tent with a 600 in a nice hood, a CAN filter and a big ass exhaust fann pulling through the filter and then the light before leaving the tent. I sold my seeldings to a neighbor and started some new ones recently so these are opnly a couple of weeks old. I wasn't able to make it down to pick up clones this weekend so hopefully soon I can get some. 

Here they are:

Uh, nevermind. I guesss I can't upload the pics right now. Fooking BS...
I'll figure it out tommorw but I'm heading to bed with wifey now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> reminds me of a thing called "tour de fat" in fort collins lol. Thousands of people go out on bikes and at the end is a big festival with food and BEER  hehe was a great time! If you look at the right youtube vid youl see me lol


I'll be scouring some vids tonight for a likely suspect 
And I ended up buying an old Chevy truck out in Ft. Collins right before winter hit (hard to bicycle through 2-feet of heavy snow  ).
Was a beat up old 1967 1/2-ton, forest green (was an old Forestry truck that still had the faded logo on the door), 200-cid greasy 6. Beat up almost to the point of being FUBAR.
But it was mechanically sound and cheap ($700), and I'm a truck guy, and a classic Chevy truck guy (have owned a 1967 1/2-ton p/u, 1968 1-ton p/u, and 1969 1/2-ton p/u, and openly lust after the thought of owning any of them made from the 1920's, 30's, 40's, and 50's. But my favorites are the 1966 and 1968.).
But, I'm older and poorer (and fuel is WAY more expensive than times of old), so I'd be happy with a Honda Fit these days.


[video=youtube;8a6lNzBYTM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a6lNzBYTM0&NR=1[/video]

tour de fat 2009
[video=youtube;heQojMf_4CM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQojMf_4CM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> reminds me of a thing called "tour de fat" in fort collins lol. Thousands of people go out on bikes and at the end is a big festival with food and BEER  hehe was a great time! If you look at the right youtube vid youl see me lol


I'm hedging a bet that you might be someone with a big smile, a crazy hat & sunglasses, feather boa and Mardi Gras beads, while carrying (playing?) a brass marching tuba with one hand while carrying a big glass of frothy beer in the other hand...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> ... even though I endure grueling physical therapy and take meds. MJ just helps me sleep at night.


Yeah, I thought PT was supposed to make me feel better. But it sure kicks my ass every session. I've finally felt some improvement in the last couple of weeks.
Have stopped the official PT and am going to see about continuing on with all of the exercise regimes I was given.
The only thing I'll be not getting anymore will be the traction session at the end of each visit.
Have been in many insurance grey areas the last couple of years since changing insurance plans to more restrictive (affordable) plans, and still getting used to what is & isn't covered, and all the different co-pays & limits, etc..
Hang tough, duchie, dez, Mr. West, and all the rest of us who are wading through the health care system as we just try to get better, or at least not get worse.


Will see how it goes on my own.

*Oh, next: I tackle my carpal tunnel and other nerve damage issues. I hope. I see more red tape in my near future...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 10, 2011)

They can do whatever they want now. The Mrs., after going back to school and getting her diploma, just grabbed a really good job in her chosen field. The hours are a little shy but will fill quickly and the income is almost enough to sustain us. Basically we've done a role reversal of sorts. I'm the bitch now! Actually right now, the best thing that could happen to me now is that they cut me off. Then we can cut the crap and get the lawyers involved so we can get down to the bottom of it. Either way, I was just looking at some online courses tonight through a very reputable university here, in Graphic Design and Photography. It's not certificate or diploma but it'll give me a head start and some pre req's for when either Comp or Disability cough up all the crap they're choking on and get me retrained. Yup, I'm the lucky sucker who get's do deal with two insurance co's. Yeee haw! One for breaking my ankle on the job and the other for ending up in hospital 4 months later. July 4th was two years since I broke that ankle. The cool thing is that I can pay for each 6 week unit as we go along and I can opt out of the one's that I don't need or want. Anyway that's part of my goal, but the main objective above all else is to never be an employee again in my life. When my current one put me under surveillance, only 10 weeks after the fracture, that was the tipping point there.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> so I do toke everynight before bed,, I bet we all do actually haha  peace 6 hundo


Hah! I just did. I'm at about a 9 right now, and ready to crash. G'nite 600


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm hedging a bet that you might be someone with a big smile, a crazy hat & sunglasses, feather boa and Mardi Gras beads, while carrying (playing?) a brass marching tuba with one hand while carrying a big glass of frothy beer in the other hand...


haha you know me all too well  night 6 ers!!! "we" are the shit lol


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

Night John Boy!!!!

Morning to the folks in Middle Earth! Hope you are all well.

[youtube]8uFYkLFAg18[/youtube]

IkoIko....

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

Some pics from yesterday Fietsentocht. I did laugh when the guy on that video pronounced FietsDag! The Dutch language is just gobbledygoop on the whole, lol.

The ladies before we left....
















Provisions, or Pad-Kos as we call it (Afrikaans)






The Ferry across Het IJ, the water that surrounds Amsterdams central station. The ferries take you to the North of Amsterdam. The city is busy building a metro from South to North underneath the water. But that was supposed to be finished last year, then 2015, then 2017....it's a bit of a Amsterdam local joke the North South Line, haha. No one really knows if it will ever be finished. And the ferries are actually free.






I was going to ask this guy if he knew the Fairy...United States postal service eh!!!







What a bloody gloomy day it was....still warm though, with a nice breeze so quite nice for cycling. AS I said, bit of a headwind on the way back but at least that reduced the number of flying critters that tend to land on you.





You can understand why all the great Masters painted a lot of sky scenes...The Netherlands is all about it's skies!!!











One of the reclaimed roads that takes you to the previous Island of Marken. My wife had stopped to take a photo and I just couldn't stand to be still for more than a second. I was being dive bombed by midges.






Marken, an old fishing village with houses built on stilts, now on brick though...What a weird place, people live there normally and you have tourists taking pictures of everything. One women was hanging her washing out and there was people taking pictures of her. I mean COME ON PEOPLE!!!! Camera's actually really annoy my wife and I. We go to art exhibitions and someone will walk up to a painting or a sculpture, take a picture and walk away....wtf is that all about. WE HAVE EYES, AND SOME OF US EVEN HAVE MEMORIES, USE THEM!!!!! Anyway, as usual I digress.
















And that was our day.

Peace, DST


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 11, 2011)

very nice pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

looks like a kanny day oot lad. i similarly never leave home without a ration of jelly tots


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing I have notice in your excellant outdoor photo's is a lack of sunshine...lots of gray, overcast skies. No wonder your wife is discouraged with the 'dam weather. She would love the Carribean.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to Northern Europe cof, this is how we are living G, lol. Seriously people who visit Northern Europe and get nice weather and leave thinking, hey, it's not soooo bad. But really when you are here 24/7, there isn't really that much sunshine going on, so yeh, there is not much I can say to my wife. However, I do like having seasons, I do like getting wrapped up, I love the snow (in limited amounts) and there is nothing nicer than a nice Sunny day in winter when it is below zero. I am sure she would love the Carribean, as would I. But then Tropical extremes, and all the other wonderfull things that go along with living in places of extremeties, sometimes makes Northern Europe very welcoming. Saying that, our destination is and will be Cape Town at some point in the future.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 11, 2011)

Loved the picture show D. The Dam is in my top 10 places to visit one day.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Welcome to Northern Europe cof, this is how we are living G, lol. Seriously people who visit Northern Europe and get nice weather and leave thinking, hey, it's not soooo bad. But really when you are here 24/7, there isn't really that much sunshine going on, so yeh, there is not much I can say to my wife. However, I do like having seasons, I do like getting wrapped up, I love the snow (in limited amounts) and there is nothing nicer than a nice Sunny day in winter when it is below zero. I am sure she would love the Carribean, as would I. But then Tropical extremes, and all the other wonderfull things that go along with living in places of extremeties, sometimes makes Northern Europe very welcoming. Saying that, our destination is and will be Cape Town at some point in the future.



Thanks for the pics D, I really enjoy it when you do that. 

My wife and I have moved around quite a bit in our time and weather is always a huge factor. Coincidentally I was comparing weather data between here and The Dam last night, and really there's not much difference. I'll get back to that. Now, Alberta is a very different story. If you loooooove winter then it's great. Me, not at all. I hate it with a passion. Working in -20 to -50C weather is not fun at all. We thought about the West Coast, somewhere around Vancouver but the rain issue came up. My wife would rather have the cold and sun than rain and warm and I'm the complete opposite. Rain at least brings vegetation and color. Cold and snow bring death and desolation and nothing but white. I was checking out weather in the Dam last night because I was curious how rainy it got there. My daughter is 16 and shoving off to college in 2 years changing things a lot in our lives. All of a sudden there's many more doors to face and traveling/working is one of them. My wife works in health care and I plan to work online so I'm not too concerned about work and such. My biggest concern about living abroad is health care if we get sick. Anyway, my daughter has spoke of wanting to go to school in Europe too so who knows. Either way, I'll be getting over there for a visit as soon as I can, even if I got to go it alone. 

I love that Iko Iko song. Here's the version Dr. John did which is supposed to be more true to the original writer James Crawford. 

[video=youtube;WaWj2HgN7Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWj2HgN7Fw[/video]

 Duchie


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

Ach it's not end of the world weather here by a long shot, it just seems to be cloudy when wifey has time off work, bless her she ain't got the weather luck, lol.

Thanks for the song Duchie, although I must say, I think I prefer the simplicity of the Dixie version, a bit too much going on in Dr Johns, if you know what I mean. 

And it is quite amazing how easy it is to move to another country, I guess it just depends on what stage of life you are in and what you expect. As a youngster I always wanted to move out of the place I grew up in purely because I would either be dead or in jail now, but when I did move away at first I really hated it, I was always back home.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup, know what you mean about the Dixie version. I was just reading the bio on the song and caught that the Dixie version was caught on tape accidentally. They were taking a break or something and they were playing drumsticks on the studio ashtrays and the engineer had the tape rolling. He added a couple more instrument later and bingo, you got a hit!

Me, I think I have some Gypsy blood in me. Just can't seem to settle in one place. Maybe I just get bored easy, I don't know. It's not the grass is greener mentality either. Been there, done that, not so. So let me ask D, what's it like for work in the health care field, particularly dealing with people with severe developmental issues, in the Netherlands? Is the Gov pretty lax on foreigners with skills coming and working there? Also, I've been meaning to ask, when I look at your photos and others of Amsterdam, there seems to be a lack of American corporate branding going on. I hardly ever see anything familiar like MacDonalds and other crap like that. Seems as though they get along fine on their own over there. Or is that just me?


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

Best thing to do is to check out the http://english.ind.nl/

As for the health care industry, there is like most of the modern Western countries a shortfall in Health care workers, nurses etc. It's not really my field so can't be 100% but I know there are a lot of jobs going to non Dutch people in the health care industry. Language can be a problem though.
As far as branding of the MacyD's etc, don't you kid yourselves, they are here big time, and also have the bloody golden arches alongside most motorways. And small signs dotted around town. Me, I tend to avoid getting any of that shit in any of my photographs, lol. So probably not really giving a true representation of it




duchieman said:


> Yup, know what you mean about the Dixie version. I was just reading the bio on the song and caught that the Dixie version was caught on tape accidentally. They were taking a break or something and they were playing drumsticks on the studio ashtrays and the engineer had the tape rolling. He added a couple more instrument later and bingo, you got a hit!
> 
> Me, I think I have some Gypsy blood in me. Just can't seem to settle in one place. Maybe I just get bored easy, I don't know. It's not the grass is greener mentality either. Been there, done that, not so. So let me ask D, what's it like for work in the health care field, particularly dealing with people with severe developmental issues, in the Netherlands? Is the Gov pretty lax on foreigners with skills coming and working there? Also, I've been meaning to ask, when I look at your photos and others of Amsterdam, there seems to be a lack of American corporate branding going on. I hardly ever see anything familiar like MacDonalds and other crap like that. Seems as though they get along fine on their own over there. Or is that just me?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

Language barrier was the biggie I thought of after I posted and yes, that could be difficult when your trying to help someone seriously. And your pics might not be the true representation but they're the better one so thanks for that.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2011)

You're featuring the beauty or the uniqueness and not the commercial aspect. You see things from an artist viewpoint and bring it to life, which is why your pics are so good.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, hope you don't mind but I'd like to play a little game. Twitter has a hashmark going right now #improvemovietitlesbyaddinginmypants It's getting pretty funny and I though it would be good for a laugh here. I'll start with my 4. The Little Rascals, The Color Purple, White Men Can't Jump and Close Encounters of the Third Kind. I won't do an lol cause that would be like laughing at my own jokes. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gonna lol because you use twitter   encounter of the third kind is a good one though


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

how about 

big trouble in little china



duchieman said:


> Hey guys, hope you don't mind but I'd like to play a little game. Twitter has a hashmark going right now #improvemovietitlesbyaddinginmypants It's getting pretty funny and I though it would be good for a laugh here. I'll start with my 4. The Little Rascals, The Color Purple, White Men Can't Jump and Close Encounters of the Third Kind. I won't do an lol cause that would be like laughing at my own jokes. lol


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic 5, Armageddon, Jaws, The Pink Panther....


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

bridesmaids...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm gonna lol because you use twitter   encounter of the third kind is a good one though


 What u talkin bout Tip Top? lol. No really, what's wrong with twitter? I know there's a lot of morons on it but I use it a lot for news sources, politics and keeping up on the groups that interest me. The other thing I find with twitter, and dealing with strangers, as opposed to facebook and dealing with friends and family is that, Whenever I tried to start an intelligent and stimulating conversation on facebook nobody wanted to bite. It seemed like nobody wanted to say something they'd normally say if they were sitting right across from me because there's so many other people on their friends list that they may offend, like Gramma or Auntie Jen. All anyone ever wanted to talk about was mindless dribble and their dressed up wisdom using copy and paste fortune cookie crap. That doesn't happen in a virtual room of strangers and that is great. Anyway, to me it's a great tool. Don't get me wrong TT, I totally get where your coming from. Just looking over at the trends column speaks volumes about your point of view. It is ridiculous what people find interesting and important.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

I have not really got into the twitter thing, in fact I have totally not got into twitter. But then it's like tape, lps' cd's, mp3's....we all get there in the end, lol. or most of us do. I think the only thing I would use twitter for is business marketing purposes which is something I don't and need to start doing.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

However, if you are ever out with me having a puff, drink, or a coffee or whatever, and you start Tweeting, Facebooking....you will be punched, hard, and square in the beak!!! I promised myself that after my mate started doing it in the middle of a bar....twat(ter)


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I have not really got into the twitter thing, in fact I have totally not got into twitter. But then it's like tape, lps' cd's, mp3's....we all get there in the end, lol. or most of us do. I think the only thing I would use twitter for is business marketing purposes which is something I don't and need to start doing.


 It can be a fun toy but even more it can be a powerful tool. But like any tool you need to learn it.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

learn yer tools, or end up a tool!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm just a bit of a weird one  facebook started out ok and then within no time at all just became in my mind, a joke and a gimmick, i rather liked the southpark episode about it  twitter to me just silly and a bit pointless. Although i guess it can be looked at as a means of accessing all things from just the one site. But the character limit just, no, no thankyou! I'm not that great at keeping things short and concise as some may have noticed


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

google+ is where its at... 

lets be honest here, I just want a way to talk share fart jokes with my mates without it being mined so it can be used as a credit score, insurance score, loan application score, job interview score etc...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> google+ is where its at...
> 
> lets be honest here, I just want a way to talk share fart jokes with my mates without it being mined so it can be used as a credit score, insurance score, loan application score, job interview score etc...


I've been on there for a week now. It's a combo of facebook and twitter with all the tools of Google packaged into it and with a lot more self control over what you put out there. I do like it much better. No farmville and all that third party crap.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2011)

[youtube]zC5nh172Dt4[/youtube]


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2011)

I just tried to sign up but they are 'full' at the moment.



duchieman said:


> I've been on there for a week now. It's a combo of facebook and twitter with all the tools of Google packaged into it and with a lot more self control over what you put out there. I do like it much better. No farmville and all that third party crap.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 11, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> [youtube]zC5nh172Dt4[/youtube]


LMFAO I JUST FUCKING SHOT MYSELF LMAO LMAO i cant stop laughin


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2011)

The slow motion is the best


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

yeh when i signed up for facebook the first thing i said was wouldn't it be nice to be able to group people into categories to privatise information being shared... i don't want my mom/boss/teach/whatever knowing i'm about to go get wrecked tonight guys! yay!

was part of the reason i closed my account 4 odd years ago... that and that fact that i had amassed over 1000 "friends" of which i knew personally a couple of hundred and actually wanted to be in contact with about 10 of those... i would find somebody and be like OH WOW MIKE!! have about a a 5 min convo with him and then realise why i haven't spoken to mike in 5 years... cos he's a fucking cunt... good ol mike hunt...



duchieman said:


> I've been on there for a week now. It's a combo of facebook and twitter with all the tools of Google packaged into it and with a lot more self control over what you put out there. I do like it much better. No farmville and all that third party crap.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I just tried to sign up but they are 'full' at the moment.


 I believe they are still in field trials and it's by invite only. Even then, with and invite, it may take a day or few to get in. They're rolling it out slow to work out the bugs. If you'd like you can PM your email and I'll send you a message. Once your in you can drop me like a cheap date if you like. My feelings wont' be hurt. lol


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh when i signed up for facebook the first thing i said was wouldn't it be nice to be able to group people into categories to privatise information being shared... i don't want my mom/boss/teach/whatever knowing i'm about to go get wrecked tonight guys! yay!
> 
> was part of the reason i closed my account 4 odd years ago... that and that fact that i had amassed over 1000 "friends" of which i knew personally a couple of hundred and actually wanted to be in contact with about 10 of those... i would find somebody and be like OH WOW MIKE!! have about a a 5 min convo with him and then realise why i haven't spoken to mike in 5 years... cos he's a fucking cunt... good ol mike hunt...


 I know that guy! You're right, he is!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

also the world doesn't need to know that john is taking a shit at 2.55pm


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm THAT guy 



duchieman said:


> I know that guy! You're right, he is!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2011)

You guys mean this guy? https://www.facebook.com/pages/MIKE-HUNT/108242979222394?sk=info

Introducing.. MIKE HUNT. A friend to all in times of need, which helps them get past his bad smell and desperate need to shave. He's warm and deep and sometimes dark, which adds to his enigmatic presence.
Mike Hunt enjoys rough play and is available at all times of day. Mike Hunt likes all the Richards out there. Please visit Mike Hunt as often as you can. It's really appreciated.





duchieman said:


> I know that guy! You're right, he is!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

haha i feel like kip jordee on google+

http://www.facebook.com/people/Kip-Jordee/100000942925639

just as well.. 



shnkrmn said:


> You guys mean this guy? https://www.facebook.com/pages/MIKE-HUNT/108242979222394?sk=info
> 
> Introducing.. MIKE HUNT. A friend to all in times of need, which helps them get past his bad smell and desperate need to shave. He's warm and deep and sometimes dark, which adds to his enigmatic presence.
> Mike Hunt enjoys rough play and is available at all times of day. Mike Hunt likes all the Richards out there. Please visit Mike Hunt as often as you can. It's really appreciated.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 11, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> You guys mean this guy? https://www.facebook.com/pages/MIKE-HUNT/108242979222394?sk=info
> 
> Introducing.. MIKE HUNT. A friend to all in times of need, which helps them get past his bad smell and desperate need to shave. He's warm and deep and sometimes dark, which adds to his enigmatic presence.
> Mike Hunt enjoys rough play and is available at all times of day. Mike Hunt likes all the Richards out there. Please visit Mike Hunt as often as you can. It's really appreciated.


 That's funny. Loved this: Poke Mike Hunt, you know you want to.


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 11, 2011)

so how many of u consider a 12 inch fan with a 2 foot wide 6 foot tall carbon filter small?????? went to go look at one yesterday he said it was like a 6 inch fan and a filter that was a couple feet tall,,,,when i laid eyes on it i was like fuck are u seriouse that thing wouldnt even fit in my tent,,,he laso had 16 600 watt lights but they were not air cooled like he said man i was exited until i got there i was planning on picking up the filter and 3 or 4 light all for 2 ounces of buds wjould of ben a good deal


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

the funniest thing on this page yet, hahaha, everyone is totally going off about social networking and all that it entails and ithopkins pops in with this fukkin gem!!!!! 



lthopkins said:


> so how many of u consider a 12 inch fan with a 2 foot wide 6 foot tall carbon filter small?????? went to go look at one yesterday he said it was like a 6 inch fan and a filter that was a couple feet tall,,,,when i laid eyes on it i was like fuck are u seriouse that thing wouldnt even fit in my tent,,,he laso had 16 600 watt lights but they were not air cooled like he said man i was exited until i got there i was planning on picking up the filter and 3 or 4 light all for 2 ounces of buds wjould of ben a good deal


Fuk me you could have started a grow shop!!! lol. I got an 8inch fan and that's bloody ridiculous as it is. 

Peace, DST


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 11, 2011)

i could of done a small one plant grow inside that dam thing

he does have a 8 inch fan i was thinking of getting and using for my light it has 8 inch ducts then it would free up my 6 and 4 inch fan ,,,,use my 6 inch to pump air in and my 4 inch for a smaller vedge box i want to build


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys... i'm a little late to the party this weekend (ok weekends over I know). Been camping on the kern river with 8 dudes. I have to say... hanging out with a bunch of guys is WAYYYY over-rated. I likes me some girls in the mix. Anyways, I definitely dream like crazy when I'm not smoking. Biggest difference in life I noticed when I took some time off last year was my change in appetite and my dreams. My mind went crazy from the moment I hit the pillow to waking up every night.



DST said:


> Marken, an old fishing village with houses built on stilts, now on brick though...What a weird place, people live there normally and you have tourists taking pictures of everything. One women was hanging her washing out and there was people taking pictures of her. I mean COME ON PEOPLE!!!! Camera's actually really annoy my wife and I. We go to art exhibitions and someone will walk up to a painting or a sculpture, take a picture and walk away....wtf is that all about. WE HAVE EYES, AND SOME OF US EVEN HAVE MEMORIES, USE THEM!!!!! Anyway, as usual I digress.


I'm a big sports fan and this kind of thing KILLS me. Peeps will see famous players (or people in sports) and all they want is an autograph. Handshake, no thanks. Talk to them for 30 seconds, nope. Take a picture next to them, not unless they sign the picture. Fucking KILLS ME!!!!! Can you tell it bothers me a bit? The worst is fuckers who send their kids to do it. There will be some fat fuck (the anger is just flying out now) with a backpack full of baseballs and he will see someone coming his way, he'll tell his 4 year old to run up to them and ask for a sig. Like what the hell is wrong with shaking hands with your hero and telling them they mean a lot to you? Oh yea, I know... you can't sell a fucking handshake on ebay.

Shit makes me sick.



duchieman said:


> What u talkin bout Tip Top? lol. No really, what's wrong with twitter? I know there's a lot of morons on it but I use it a lot for news sources, politics and keeping up on the groups that interest me. The other thing I find with twitter, and dealing with strangers, as opposed to facebook and dealing with friends and family is that, Whenever I tried to start an intelligent and stimulating conversation on facebook nobody wanted to bite. It seemed like nobody wanted to say something they'd normally say if they were sitting right across from me because there's so many other people on their friends list that they may offend, like Gramma or Auntie Jen. All anyone ever wanted to talk about was mindless dribble and their dressed up wisdom using copy and paste fortune cookie crap. That doesn't happen in a virtual room of strangers and that is great. Anyway, to me it's a great tool. Don't get me wrong TT, I totally get where your coming from. Just looking over at the trends column speaks volumes about your point of view. It is ridiculous what people find interesting and important.


I'm with you duchie. Twitter is an amazing tool that people use for really great stuff. The fact that it is short posts is the saving grace. You don't get so many preachers... just peeps putting cool shit out there. There are idiots on twitter. Just as there are idiots on Roll it up. Doesn't make me think RIU sucks, and I don't LOL at anyone who uses RIU even though I would say MOST of the users of RIU are complete assholes I would beat in the street. There are bad things everywhere, bad cops, bad cats, bad americans... doesn't make ALL of them or the ENTIRE system they use crap.

I think Facebook has a gross imbalance of productivity vs mindless time drain. That is why I tend not to use it. However, I have re-hooked up with people and have had some great times because of facebook. So if I would have just thrown the blanket of "This is completely stupid and I won't participate" over FB, I would have never had those time or met up with those peeps... and that is priceless to me. So yeah I think a lot of facebook is stupid. Doesn't mean cool shit don't come from it.

With that said, I go on facebook about once a month to message a person or two... and I've never had a twitter account. I just think it's a little close sighted to throw popular technologies in the pointless bin.

EDIT: Today is day 1 of not smoking again. You can probably hear the angst in the post.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh when i signed up for facebook the first thing i said was wouldn't it be nice to be able to group people into categories to privatise information being shared... i don't want my mom/boss/teach/whatever knowing i'm about to go get wrecked tonight guys! yay!
> 
> was part of the reason i closed my account 4 odd years ago... that and that fact that i had amassed over 1000 "friends" of which i knew personally a couple of hundred and actually wanted to be in contact with about 10 of those... i would find somebody and be like OH WOW MIKE!! have about a a 5 min convo with him and then realise why i haven't spoken to mike in 5 years... cos he's a fucking cunt... good ol mike hunt...


true that lol subd ras


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2011)

On saturday I took my jeep out in Red Rock Canyon State Park (california). It was a lot of fun... only about 30 minutes away from the highway, but there were some glorious views to be seen, that you would have had no idea were there from the main road. Here are some pics.

And on a weed growing note... I talked to the boss today and got the Green light for the next grow. Watch these pages!

When we got out to look at the rock formations I came across these two plants growing right next to eachother... they were really wild looking up close. I thought of you guys











The clouds were cool.











The rock formations in the area were really interesting... and their coloring was cool too.











We saw a rogue sand dune. Only dune I saw all day. Strange.






On the way to the river we drove through a valley with the highest concentration of Joshua Trees I have ever seen. The pics don't do them justice... I thought the photographer was slightly more skilled.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome stuff Jig! thanks for sharing. I honestly like the off topic pics that get posted around here  kinda keeps things fresh


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> On saturday I took my jeep out in Red Rock Canyon State Park (california). It was a lot of fun... only about 30 minutes away from the highway, but there were some glorious views to be seen, that you would have had no idea were there from the main road. Here are some pics.


... deserves a bump, and a little tweakage to bring out the natural coclors (I hope you don't mind, just wanted others to see it closer to how it is  )







*also: always freaks me out to see a "mushroom cloud", even when I know it's natural like in the first "cloud" pic


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2011)

Holy crap doob! nice tweak lol feel free to tweak any and all of my pics haha

OH those plants are cool too jig  kinda reminds me of coral but above water.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2011)

I know this is not exactly a mary-jane-you-wanna plant being used as an example, but it's a good, and quick little vid.
I also do the four cuts in the bottom of the root ball whenever I transplant, regardless of being root-bound or not. Is this a wrong thing to do?

[video=youtube;9MSS6l1PjQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MSS6l1PjQ4&NR=1[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2011)

lol that was a seriously root bounded plant! Id say the guy knows what hes talking about but I dont think a plant should ever go root bound. It seems to seriously hinder its production in soil but hydro may be a different story. JMO


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty tight ball of roots, eh? 
I have to wonder where all the soil went to!?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Pretty tight ball of roots, eh?
> I have to wonder where all the soil went to!?


gobble gobble


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, I guess there'd be lots of hungry little micro-organisms in a root system like that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2011)

SPEAKING of bicycles (and my Cam-Tar&#8482:

[video=youtube;4aJzYioSDi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aJzYioSDi4[/video]


and just for the halibut...

[video=youtube;ZPKT3qiAEZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPKT3qiAEZs[/video]

(**edit: 279 posts until PAGE 600* )


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2011)

hehe the countdown begins! Haha I think I "like" like your post hehe 

Sorry for the rip from my journal folks, I think the 6 is in need of a little pr0n!

Update time 

BnS














?purp






seeded






















BCO MVKM





and the other 






SB



















Hermi SB, unfortunately its the only one I decided to seed  I'll spluff the ones that I just put into my new hydro system.
















SB in the new system








I think that just about covers it!


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey whodat, how much longer do you expect the ?purp to go before you chop it?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Hey whodat, how much longer do you expect the ?purp to go before you chop it?


They are at the end of week 5 tomorrow, and in soil finished around 63 days, so Im guessing 21 more days  I havent looked at the trichs yet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hehe the countdown begins! Haha I think I "like" like your post hehe
> 
> Sorry for the rip from my journal folks, I think the 6 is in need of a little pr0n!
> 
> ...


Damn!

Mary, Mary, quite contrary, how does your garden grow?
Like shit compared to whodat's!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 12, 2011)

Whaddup 6hundies a quick update on my favorite 6hundo girls main Kola.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whaddup 6hundies a quick update on my favorite 6hundo girls main Kola.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks whodat much grow love man ur grow is poppin bro the niicest I've seen in a minute thanx for shareing.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bud pron...


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning guys, nice to see all the bud pron, whodat, onthedl and buster......

And brother doob, I think I liked the surfer video best


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning guys, nice to see all the bud pron, whodat, onthedl and buster......
> 
> And brother doob, I think I liked the surfer video best


SPEAKING of (motor)cycles:

[video=youtube;XBRNq5iFwyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBRNq5iFwyo[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

Speaking of bikes lol I like bikes lol she wasnt too bad either lol


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

That sure beats a BMX video, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

lol yeah she should just have a cam-tar on a stick strapped to the back of her head at all times lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hats off whodat! i dont think ive ever seen a plant that white.  

nice vids peeps too! A clASS


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice update whodat Heres my girls a few pics from yesterday and some from today before the lights came on
Day 68-69 i think not sure my comp with HerB IQ is having problems. Alot the the dead leaves still have a death grip on the stem so i figured id give them a few more days before i pull them off. I also just watered the White Widow is a THIRSTY BITCH
Group Shots:





Pineapple Express:

























Sour Cream:





























White Widow:


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Some right crackin buds there Hotsause!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone seen this on a re-veg being re-flowered before? The round thing on the left has pistils inside it, and is really rather solid, there are 2 or three others that i can see without taking the tote out of the cupboard.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone seen this on a re-veg being re-flowered before? The round thing on the left has pistils inside it, and is really rather solid, there are 2 or three others that i can see without taking the tote out of the cupboard.


yes i have two of them on my reveg right they are really strange to look at!


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 12, 2011)

a few outside shots hope u dnt mind


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> a few outside shots hope u dnt mind


The great outdoors!!! I love it


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks whodat and love the purps it makes me want to jump in the car and drive to u and get a qp mouthwatering man


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Evening all.

I also have two, but somewhere else, lol


stinkbudd1 said:


> yes i have two of them on my reveg right they are really strange to look at!


Is the reveg in veg lighting stinkbud? and I think TTT's is in flower now if I am not mistaken.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Aye, mine is a few weeks into flowering, the normal looking one is the same plant. My thoughts are that when it re-veg's it appears to almost unroll itself, so i'm thinking mine could possibly bee a late showing reveg stem that started flowering as it was emerging. Maybe. Either way it's kinda funky!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 12, 2011)

I have never revegged (except accidentally *blush*). Do I just bung her back into the veg chamber after I've had my way with her nugs?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I have never revegged (except accidentally *blush*). Do I just bung her back into the veg chamber after I've had my way with her nugs?


I usually leave the bottom growth, popcorn nuggets and all leaves and put her back into veg only lightly watering when the container is light.


cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I also have two, but somewhere else, lol
> 
> ...


Mine arte under 18/6 and they were under 24/0 for the first 3 weeks and since the last week and a half its been the latter but hese leaves formed from the time i had just flipped they light cycle back to re-veg them..


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a couple shots of my current setup. I added three clones tonight that are Sour Bubble, Blue Dream and Blackberry Kush. The others are Cheeseberry Haze, Romulan, Afhgan Kush x Raspberry Kush and Herijuana.
I'm going to start cutting the light down by an hour each day from 18hrs tomorrow. I'm hoping to only have a few males so I can keep the tent full.


EDIT: I was just kidding, there's no Herijuana in there. Actually I was just wrong buyt whatever. There's 4 of the A K x RBC, 2 Romulan and one Cheeseberry Haze....and the three new clones.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey 600, DST and courious old fart here is my baby and a pic of the leaves i was talking about could have got a better shot but my patience wore thin but she is doing real; well and getting ready to go 12/12 in 7 days got two clones off her and ive never cloned before so i hope that goes well also..

Also a couple pic's of my new girls..

Midnight and sour Kush and the single pic of Pineapple express..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2011)

Chem Band

Day 1 12/12







Today ( Day 45)

















And the one that is still in veg


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning 600, nice pics guys, outdoor, indoor, behind the door, it's all good at the 6!

Hoep you all have a non rainy day. Me, well it's been pissin it down since yesterday (thanks god, I had run out of rain water in my barrell) and the dudes finishing off the path in my area where around at 7am and have been slicing through concrete pathing ever since!!! C_NTS! Anyway, hope you all have as good a day as I am going to have.......

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2011)

Sweet looking chem band bro. Love the side shot of the longest cola around.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning 600, nice pics guys, outdoor, indoor, behind the door, it's all good at the 6!
> 
> Hoep you all have a non rainy day. Me, well it's been pissin it down since yesterday (thanks god, I had run out of rain water in my barrell) and the dudes finishing off the path in my area where around at 7am and have been slicing through concrete pathing ever since!!! C_NTS! Anyway, hope you all have as good a day as I am going to have.......
> 
> Peace, DST


Man, you too? Thought it was just our bad luck lol Have a good one, bro.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Bobo, the rain was sure needed around here. But it can go now...grrr. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Ugg the rain! my veggies took a few inches of water! Another monsoon like rain. The lightning was amazing, like god halfway screwed in a giant cfl lol or walking the red carpet  
I am confident that my veggies should be fine because I put a few inches of mulch at the bottom of each bead, should keep the bottom soil from staying soggy and possibly going anaerobic and getting nasties... I guess, lol im likeing these keif bowls hehe hitting the spot.

Iv been venturing outside the 6 and remember, yet again, why this is the best thread on RIU 
Round of applause to all of you


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Here here whodat, I just read through a topping and trimming thread fdd started, and omg, the hatred from so called chilled and stoned people goes beyond the call of duty, lol. I saw Gen post in that thread and immediately he got someone on his back extracting the piss out of his post.....and in a way that if you were sitting in a pub, and knowing roughly what Gen looks like, YOU WOULD NOT BE SAYING THAT TO THE GUY!!!! I practise the same ethics in normal life that I would on the internet. People obviously think the internet is like driving a car, you can act like a FUKKIN DICK and get away with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

tbhats why we love the 600 bru! no drama just chilled peeps and awesome pron.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning 600, nice pics guys, outdoor, indoor, behind the door, it's all good at the 6!
> 
> Hoep you all have a non rainy day. Me, well it's been pissin it down since yesterday (thanks god, I had run out of rain water in my barrell) and the dudes finishing off the path in my area where around at 7am and have been slicing through concrete pathing ever since!!! C_NTS! Anyway, hope you all have as good a day as I am going to have.......
> 
> Peace, DST


I heard on the news that some fellow in the Netherlands is building an ark...you might want to get in touch with him.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

I was watching the news and seeing the atrocious weather in Amsterdam and thinking poor D hope his rain buckets empty lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2011)

Mr. West. ait a bit. Got some pix of cheese I'd like you to scan. It CAN't be ready on day 47 can it? half a mo.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Heads Up (Jul 13, 2011)

The dam weather and the damn ailments and the g'dam insurers. Are we just stupid in america or what? I try not to post political comments very much but why is america one of the few if not the only country in industrialized western civilization where we can lose our health and homes over a health bill? Are we just stupid?

My girlfriend is a registered nurse transferring her stuff from jersey to florida so she can work here. Fingerprints, again. Background checks, drug tests etc. etc. All this in the land of the free. Free? Really?

I look at the six hundred and the people on here and think, we could run a better world, us stoners. We have the one thing that seems to be lacking, at least in america, compassion. We actually care about each other and how our lives are going. We care about the environment, energy and all the other things that make life what it could be. I'm stuck in an america where people don't seem to care anymore. Maybe it's because most of us are just too damn busy trying to survive instead of really living. I said to the honey just yesterday. I see in another ten years where adults will be fighting each other over a job flipping burgers at mc donalds.

I bet it's real nice being rich, anywhere. But for most of us, don't keep pissing on my leg and tell me it's raining. The trickle down theory doesn't work.

And now back to reading the last two pages.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

looks like the DPQ Cheesey pheno, and yes, don't be surprised that it is finished in nearly 7 weeks, I had fairly similar experiences. Looks lush.




shnkrmn said:


>


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. I could use an early harvest! I backed my car into a dumpster a few weeks ago, caved in the rear end pretty good and had to buy an a/c unit to make my grow come back to life, all expenditures that cramp my exchequer. I feel lucky to even have viable plants right now after two months of uncontrolled humidity. Now we are entering into a week of absolutely hell on earth temperatures and without that unit I might as well have tossed everything I've got. I lost three tops of this batch to mold so the opportunity to cut them is very welcome indeed. I think I'll let the other 8 go for a bit longer, but this is going to be a tester. I'd like to get an ounce off it, I think my yield was really crushed by my climate as well. But it's all good. Have a great day/night, 600'ers!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2011)

Oil, don't think so, should be good though, easiest concentrates i've ever made, had all evaporated by 6am  There was some stickier stuff along the edges, which got on my knuckles which went in my mouth which won't come off my teeth any more, tastes nice though


----------



## duchieman (Jul 13, 2011)

That's how my last turned out too. It sat in the window overnight like a hot apple pie and in the morning that's what I found. No goo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

re heat it. scrape your dust into a jam jar or whatever i use tiny jars. put a half inch of water in a pan simmer it with the lid off. it'll go some way to removing any excess butane that might be left over too. dip a bud and bong goes the neighbourhood


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I guess it needs a little heat to melt down and congeal into dark oil... idk


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2011)

Tis isoprpyl alcohol stuff but sounds like it should do the trick


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I was guessing it was iso, seems to be the theme around here lol Im really itching to try some bho!!!
and for those that dont know BHO sstand for barack hussein obama duh lol


----------



## duchieman (Jul 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I was guessing it was iso, seems to be the theme around here lol Im really itching to try some bho!!!
> and for those that dont know BHO sstand for barack hussein obama duh lol


Someone should give him a taste of his own medicine then.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 13, 2011)

thought this looked good..

[video=youtube;PkcYW55GoaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkcYW55GoaE[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 13, 2011)

i think that stuff may be a bit too far gone to turn back to oil. seems more like the stuff that collects on the straining material. TTT what did you use to strain?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2011)

bho was a touch dangerous for me and not the cheapest thing it seemed, when i heard DST and Westy talking about it and i saw the prices on ebay i figured why the heck not 

Used a 75 micron bubblebag.

I'm tits up


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2011)

And it became a gooey mess  straightened it up and popped it in the freezer for now  sound advice don.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

For those who didn't look it up:

[video=youtube;Ws_imCi0Hsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws_imCi0Hsw[/video]

*edit: that annoying TV news laugh at the end after the lame joke makes me want to hire Wayne Brady to choke a bitch...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Topping gone good"


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow Bill, you really node your stuff!


----------



## lthopkins (Jul 13, 2011)

topping definatly gone good nice


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

tittertittertitter......


shnkrmn said:


> Wow Bill, you really node your stuff!


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Ugg the rain! my veggies took a few inches of water! Another monsoon like rain. The lightning was amazing, like god halfway screwed in a giant cfl lol or walking the red carpet
> I am confident that my veggies should be fine because I put a few inches of mulch at the bottom of each bead, should keep the bottom soil from staying soggy and possibly going anaerobic and getting nasties... I guess, lol im likeing these keif bowls hehe hitting the spot.
> 
> Iv been venturing outside the 6 and remember, yet again, why this is the best thread on RIU
> Round of applause to all of you


 yea,we got hit with some hard shit.......power been out for,feels like forever..


DST said:


> Here here whodat, I just read through a topping and trimming thread fdd started, and omg, the hatred from so called chilled and stoned people goes beyond the call of duty, lol. I saw Gen post in that thread and immediately he got someone on his back extracting the piss out of his post.....and in a way that if you were sitting in a pub, and knowing roughly what Gen looks like, YOU WOULD NOT BE SAYING THAT TO THE GUY!!!! I practise the same ethics in normal life that I would on the internet. People obviously think the internet is like driving a car, you can act like a FUKKIN DICK and get away with it.


lol,thats what i get,straying into,what i knew was going to be a "flame thread".

just getting my power back on,so lil update soon.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Geez, looks like everyone has been getting a does of the shitty weather stick.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Well since we were talking about dreams the other day and now we have shite weather.....and also in light of the Noah Ark video. I also had a dream a number of years ago, actually before the Dutch dude on the video. It was about a gigantic wave sweaping over Amsterdam. We lived in a high story at the time on the 8th floor in the West of Amsterdam and in the dream the wave came over the trees of the park we lived in and smashed into our building, crashing through our bedroom window and throwing me across the room. At this point I woke to the window vibrating in the wind and a terrential rain storm that would have made you cry our for Noah. Anyway, back to my Exo Cheese joint....i think, lol.

peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Well this is the frosty DPQ, chopped her today. In the midst of the end of the world.

























And if I turn round from my computer desk this is what I saw today, my girls being bombarded with rain (not that you can see it, but it's there....)






50% of my dinner tonight I grew myself, here's some of it






Peace and sunny skies to all,

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2011)

Not a bad show at all DST. That's a rather good looking cucumber, they're not for me though, i'm fussy with salad  50% of my dinner tonight is grolsch because it was cheap and a hungover day at work can be justified tomorrow


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope everyones okay with the weather. Peeps are rather shy this evening, lol.

Hope the hangover's not too bad TTT! And thanks for the kind words.

Perhaps we are all just waiting to hear about the competition, lol......the post is COMING SOON!!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAparp....oops, toilet break.

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Weather is beautiful here, 75 with a cool breeze. I can't complain much


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been watching all the crazy weather happening and i hope all is well out there with you all.here we are just going through a crazy cooling period here it went from 8 strait days of over 100 deg to the last few days at about 72 deg..strange stuff for the summer..


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

I have no more buckets left! the water tank is full, and even the gardening 2 gallon watering can has been utilized....we'are going down cap....'ain, glug glug glug.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

lil update...

flower tent,left side at 5 weeks me thinks,right side went in today.
GS X OG,DOG,KUSHAGE,SAGE


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

If that's what I think it is in the first pic, holy crap!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If that's what I think it is in the first pic, holy crap!


mmmmmmmm dry ice keif???


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> mmmmmmmm dry ice keif???


Mmmmmm,is right


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

he is doing some voodoo shizz to that geez from the other thread, lol


genuity said:


> lil update...
> View attachment 1689138
> flower tent,left side at 5 weeks me thinks,right side went in today.
> GS X OG,DOG,KUSHAGE,SAGE
> View attachment 1689141


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

And a nice pile of it too, on what looks to be a good-sized mirror. Looks like someone has been busy.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

busy as a bee!!!






Mmmmmmm!!!
i love this stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

Even the dang box it was shipped in has multiple uses!!







And the last pic makes it look like a galaxy... of stone-osity...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Awwww now I wanna play in keif lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

vooodo...lol
i still need to get it right,i still use fresh trim.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2011)

i know......

some dog pics
befor


after


ill get the date,if i can.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah, ha!
Irrefutable proof of what REALLY happened to the dinosaurs!
The all got stoned, passed out, woke up hungry, and ate each other until there was no more to be et!
That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Will someone please tell me why its hailing sideways???? While the sun is fully out and bright??? wtf is going on lol I'll be picking up supplies for my arc soon haha I got the tools.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 13, 2011)

does sound odd.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ah, ha!
> Irrefutable proof of what REALLY happened to the dinosaurs!
> The all got stoned, passed out, woke up hungry, and ate each other until there was no more to be et!
> That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it...


 hehe I like your theory doooob. Very plausible if you ask me! funny as hell too, You crack me up atleast twice a day bro  thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

Looky at what I just found 

Hey peeps Im sure most of you have seen a pic of this before but Iv never seen it in person! fking weird but sweeeeeet lol





Thats on one of my Space Bombs btw,
I was looking over the plants before I left the room just looking at the detail, ya know checkin them out lol, and I saw this tid bit of nug hanging off the main part and thought I had fked up one of the nugs but when I pulled on it the little fan leaf said no thats mine! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

That's awesome!
I wonder how it will smoke when it's finished & cured.
A smoke report will be a must!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's awesome!
> I wonder how it will smoke when it's finished & cured.
> A smoke report will be a must!


haha "it has a slight leafy taste" 
For a second I wanted to try and clone the leaf and reveg it to see if new growing tips would come out, then I remembered how stoned I was haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

Also, considering the amazing amount of bud sites and leaves in your room, it is amazing that you noticed it at all.
Shows one of the reasons why you do so well at it, I'll bet: you pay attention to your girls.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Also, considering the amazing amount of bud sites and leaves in your room, it is amazing that you noticed it at all.
> Shows one of the reasons why you do so well at it, I'll bet: you pay attention to your girls.


Thanks doob, I do pay close attention to my ladies but I actually had one hell of a time re-finding it when I whent to grab my camera lol
I left the room arms covered in trichs  and reeking right now,,, wondering if I should close that window or sit inside of a carbon filter for a few.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

I know this is old, but I re-rented it from netflix and it always cracks me up:

[video=youtube;0oDc--yrWQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oDc--yrWQc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2011)

And call me a sentimental fool...

[video=youtube;8t7wsaZqWkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t7wsaZqWkM[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm sitting here watching this great documentary on Netflix called, Dirt; The Movie. About a third of the way through it I paused it to check out my other online stuff like the 600 and Twitter and I run across this article, read it and returned to the movie. So far, the whole time I'm watching this movie I'm thinking how much I have to recommend it to all you guys. It's definitely in line with what we do around here. If you don't have Netflix I really recommend you dig it up somewhere else if you can. Anyway, I'm watching and all of a sudden the movie makes this freaky coincidental connection to the article I just read. It's about a Monsanto executive who got severely beat up by a bunch of farmers in India. Apparently the suicide rate is astounding and they hold Monsanto responsible. Monsanto is a company that is involved in GMO, genetically modified seeds, including cotton. You may also remember them as the makers of Agent Orange. So, I still haven't finished it so I'm going to get back to it now but here's the link to the article if anyone's interested. http://www.salem-news.com/articles/july122011/india-monsanto-beaten-tk.php

Here's a trailer and there seems to be the whole movie in 15 segments there as well.
[video=youtube;ALK6zg550uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALK6zg550uc[/video]

Now, back to the show.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

Boob, oh my bad sorry  Walk hard is a great movie to watch stoned with some good friends  I was laughing reaaaaaaaalllll good 




Duchie, Sounds awesome Im gonna check that out main! thanks  
I do the same stuff , see something awesome and think- Man peeps at the 6 would love this" lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys, I'm sitting here watching this great documentary on Netflix called, Dirt; The Movie. About a third of the way through it I paused it to check out my other online stuff like the 600 and Twitter and I run across this article, read it and returned to the movie. So far, the whole time I'm watching this movie I'm thinking how much I have to recommend it to all you guys. It's definitely in line with what we do around here. If you don't have Netflix I really recommend you dig it up somewhere else if you can. Anyway, I'm watching and all of a sudden the movie makes this freaky coincidental connection to the article I just read. It's about a Monsanto executive who got severely beat up by a bunch of farmers in India. Apparently the suicide rate is astounding and they hold Monsanto responsible. Monsanto is a company that is involved in GMO, genetically modified seeds, including cotton. You may also remember them as the makers of Agent Orange. So, I still haven't finished it so I'm going to get back to it now but here's the link to the article if anyone's interested. http://www.salem-news.com/articles/july122011/india-monsanto-beaten-tk.php
> 
> Here's a trailer and there seems to be the whole movie in 15 segments there as well.
> [video=youtube;ALK6zg550uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALK6zg550uc[/video]
> ...


I'm not surprised monsanto has an article was written by an Oregon news outlet that doesn't cast them in a favorable light as there is a large population of Vietnam Veterans (and their families and friends, etc) who live here who have been seriously affected by the products they've produced.
And they are nothing but a headache for many farmers across the world.
If their best intentions of late are to produce better plants for the world, then they have paved a new portion of the path to hell for us all.
In my opinion.


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Well folks starting my very first grow room. Dimensions are 5 feet long 2 1/2 feet wide and 7 feet tall. 
So far what i have in a cart ready to order is Dyna-Gro Grow 7-9-5 1 gallon for Hydroponic Indoor Gardening , Dyna-Gro Bloom 3-12-6 1 gallon for Hydroponic Indoor Gardening,
Dyna-Gro K-L-N Concerntrate 8oz for Hydroponic Indoor Gardening, I am growing soil plants and was told these would work for both hydroponic and soil, PLEASE correct me if im wrong and give me a good brand to mix together with Top Soil, Perlite, Peat Moss, and Vermiculite (this blend was recommended on a grow video) if you have any better or easier ones for first time growers please let me know. 
21x10.5x5" Seedling Tray (3) these trays i figure will hold the seedlings to start then any excess water that comes out of my next pots if not well good seedling trays for 1.20$ each 
**TigerHydro Digital 600 Watt HPS Hydroponic Indoor Garden System w/ 600W HPS Grow Light, 600W Digital Ballast, Hydro Warrior XXXL 6" reflector and Timer obviously got the 600w MH to go with it. **I also have a 6" inline fan that i plan on mounting in the ceiling above the light with a carbon filter connected to it then connected to the light by tubing. I also plan on hanging an oscillating fan on the ceiling and have 1 on a stand at the stocks/stems. I hope to find a high yielding indoor strain that wont be to difficult to grow 4(Huge) or 8(Med) sized plants in there, but im unsure how much light is needed hoping that 600w's will do the trick. I plan to grow them roughly as tall as the room minus the room i need for the light. I also have to stop off at some local hardware stores to get my other list lol tell me if ive forgotten anything. PH Monitor, Thermometer, Top Soil, Perlite, Peat Moss, Vermiculite, Pots, (2) 5 gallon buckets, Protective Surround(for the room) White Surround(for the room)Strong String or Rope, 6" Carbon Filter, 6" Vent Tubing and Sticks for stem support.Please this is my first time growing so please be nice and give me any tips, tricks and info you can, anything at all. im even prepared to upg to a 1000w kit with tempered glass. 
Thanks so much




*


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

Came across a tripod, messing with my cannon powershot a 530... not the best cam but is pretty simple for someone to use that knows next to nothing about cameras lol you can see the shots get a little better as I go, the last one is nice and Id been dicking around with it long enough and thought it was a good one to quit on. 
I started messing with the shutter speed thingy and dimming the lights.... romantic.

this is some Sour D Iv been hanging onto for almost nine months now












Just noticed the seed looking thing lol






Same sour d cut, but it was harvested a few months ago... yummy in my lungy








The young D on the left and old D on the right







And my last shot, now my desktop, its the young D


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 14, 2011)

young d and old d?


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Good morning 600 and hi Epic.

I personally would not use hydro nutes in soil when there are plenty or organic nutes available out there. Any particular reason why you want to get them to use in soil? I use Bio Nova (Dutch company, all organic) Or/ Plagron, also Organic, B.A.C nutes, also organic, and the boys over in the US will give some tips about what is available there. The light is basically about right, I would not recommend aiming to have 5 foot high plants in a 7 foot high cab, as a lot of light penetration will be lost below canopy. I would probably recommend a SCROG for this type of room. You could grow 4 plants and fill it easy. But everyone does it there own way, I just know working with a small space the height is not that advantageous unless you want to get involved in vertical growing, which is what I decided on doing.

Any more questions feel free to ask.

Peace DST


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

youger sour d and older sour d....come on droman, keep up, lol.


dababydroman said:


> young d and old d?


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well as a new grower they were conveniently on the one and only site i can find that ships grow stuff to Canada and i really dont know what to use, just tried to follow the NPP levels. I have read up on the Scrog was VERY interested, are there any good videos that have a step by step to building the screens and how to train, etc. I only briefly read up on this however because i figured as a first time grower it may be better to start simple and maybe switch to a Scrog second time around but any information you guys have is great. Check out my post again i fixed alot of stuff, my whole package deal for lights and stuff is in a link now. Thanks alot for the help and please keep it comming. Oh and will i have to worry about an intake to suck in or or can i just use my inline 6" to blow air out to the attic and out the roof. Thanks again!


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yo those are some sweeet buds, how much was the final yield(dry)? Thanks! Greeaat Job "Droool"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah they do look different but I grew the plants in two different styles, one scrog (young) and Ol' natural (old)  ol natural had big nuggets but the scrog did great too, just had smaller nugs but allot of them... Its going in my scrog hydro when the ?purp is done. 




EpicChronic420 said:


> *Well folks starting my very first grow room. Dimensions are 5 feet long 2 1/2 feet wide and 7 feet tall.
> So far what i have in a cart ready to order is Dyna-Gro Grow 7-9-5 1 gallon for Hydroponic Indoor Gardening , Dyna-Gro Bloom 3-12-6 1 gallon for Hydroponic Indoor Gardening,
> Dyna-Gro K-L-N Concerntrate 8oz for Hydroponic Indoor Gardening, I am growing soil plants and was told these would work for both hydroponic and soil, PLEASE correct me if im wrong and give me a good brand to mix together with Top Soil, Perlite, Peat Moss, and Vermiculite (this blend was recommended on a grow video) if you have any better or easier ones for first time growers please let me know.
> 21x10.5x5" Seedling Tray (3) these trays i figure will hold the seedlings to start then any excess water that comes out of my next pots if not well good seedling trays for 1.20$ each
> ...




And a welcome to Eipic! hey.
I'll look through your post a little later, I havent slept in about 48hrs but not sure at this point lol 
velcom to das 600


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

goes to show you how slow I type lol


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks, and damn go get some sleep man haha! Appreciate all the help you guys throw us new guys, greatly appreciated!


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Your 6 inch fan will draw air out and subsequently will draw air into your space so depending on your temps should be okay. Perhaps set up a passive intake opening. There are a few peeps on the 600 from Canada so I am sure one will show you were to get your stuff ordered. There are a load of people doing scrogs differently. Basically you can do a fixed screen in the area and just train your plants through the screen. The aim to get an even canopy with even distribution of energy across the plant. Normally the undersides of the canopy is removed so all ebergy goe to the tops. Or you can do individual screens for each plant. These can be built using poles attached to the side of your buckets or even in your soil/medium./ Then just attach a screen across each pot and you have flexivbility to move them around. Or do what I do and use a fixed screen and practise contorting yourself into tight spaces.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

i just got up 2 hours ago....i got the bloody dentist today.....yipeeeeeeeee. Think i might just go back and hibernate in bed, lol.


EpicChronic420 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome folks, and damn go get some sleep man haha! Appreciate all the help you guys throw us new guys, greatly appreciated!


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

wow great info, and to think ive done like literally 3 days of research and watched prolly 10 hours of grow vids... been on here for a half hour and already ive had more questions answered! How do i give you guys some rep lol  
To be honest the first thing that came to mind for me was individual screens for each plant,but training myself to work with my space sounds very useful. So basically each branch that comes off the main stem goes through an individual part of the screen correct? As for my soil what should i have in there besides the top soil, perlite, vermiculite, peat and fertilzer, is that even a good mix?


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

aw man not the dentist...thats one place i avoid at all costs! What kinda work you gettin done hah, lil off topic but w.e


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

So many questions...like how do i keep the Scrog under control and if i dont use a Scrog how many plants do you recommend for maximum yield, size of each plant etc. There must be some trimming involved to allow the whole plant to gain maximum amount of light when growing to taller lengths, when would be the best time in the vegging stage to start doing this? Oh and as i mentioned before i only have 1 site to order from and its http://www.tigerhydro.com/ if anyone has any that ship to Canada please send me a link thanks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

DST said:


> i just got up 2 hours ago....i got the bloody dentist today.....yipeeeeeeeee. Think i might just go back and hibernate in bed, lol.


I go into the dentist on the 18th for a cleaning, and then a week later to get two fillings repaired on my front two teeth.
And I have a leaky mitral valve in my heart so I have to take 2000mg of amoxicillin an hour before every dentist visit, and that crap makes me even more nauseous than my leuky pills, so I smoke up real heavy all the way up to the time I leave my apartment to make sure the nausea is under control while they're working my pie-hole.
But, in the end, the teeth are in better shape, so there is that small consolation.
And being thoroughly baked while being tortured reduces the anguish. 
I hope you're only going in for a cleaning & check up, and not drilling & filling, but it sounds like they have something in store for you, so good luck!

[video=youtube;bOtMizMQ6oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtMizMQ6oM[/video]


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ouch, im feelin for ya, hope everything goes well. What ya smokin out there 
Haha that vids just priceless def bookmarked haha!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

Right now all I have is Northern Berry and Matanuska Thunderfuck, but both are nicely potent.
I can never NOT think of that movie scene whenever I think of the word "dentist".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

And then there's Bill...

[video=youtube;_t8xp3ojpdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8xp3ojpdk[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

EpicChronic420 said:


> wow great info, and to think ive done like literally 3 days of research and watched prolly 10 hours of grow vids... been on here for a half hour and already ive had more questions answered! How do i give you guys some rep lol
> To be honest the first thing that came to mind for me was individual screens for each plant,but training myself to work with my space sounds very useful. So basically each branch that comes off the main stem goes through an individual part of the screen correct? As for my soil what should i have in there besides the top soil, perlite, vermiculite, peat and fertilzer, is that even a good mix?


You mix sounds good, there are plenty lixes but for the first grow don't get to anal about that.

And yes, you just train the plants branches through the net, when you get a new growth, you just move that new growth along to the next square, and so on. It's dead simple really. Check our Integra 21's thread (no longer posting at the moment but great scrog stuff) Also check out Las Fingerez grow, he loves his mini movable scrogs.



DoobieBrother said:


> I go into the dentist on the 18th for a cleaning, and then a week later to get two fillings repaired on my front two teeth.
> And I have a leaky mitral valve in my heart so I have to take 2000mg of amoxicillin an hour before every dentist visit, and that crap makes me even more nauseous than my leuky pills, so I smoke up real heavy all the way up to the time I leave my apartment to make sure the nausea is under control while they're working my pie-hole.
> But, in the end, the teeth are in better shape, so there is that small consolation.
> And being thoroughly baked while being tortured reduces the anguish.
> ...


Well I made the appointment myself as I have been getting all my led fillings replaced over the last year so no longerlooking like metal mickey. However the new fillings are slightling different and are actually stuck to your teeth (old led ones where wedged in, which is why later in life the eventually crack your teeth). Anyway, the new super white fillings often do not take, so after a while it gets sensitive, and at the moment I cannot eat on that side so it's a pain in the...well you know what its a pain in. Anyway, after getting 4 wisdom teeth removed the y could saw my arm off and it wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well i feel your pain Brother. I have a partial for 2 of my front teeth that cost me 1400$ thanks to a drunken Indian and 3 wisdom teeth that are coming in and haven't had the Bojangles to go to the dentist as they prolly have to be removed. Ill make my way there by the end of Aug as usual but i always procrastinate lol. As for being Anal about it all, i probably am trying to hard but i wanna get it right the first time. Im definitely going to read more into the Scrog, as is sounds relatively simple. Ive read that the Scrog method can produce up to 75% higher yields. Can you back this up or tell me roughly how much more you will gain from a Scrog?


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 14, 2011)

check out my 2 600 watt room 
[video=youtube;Hrsc9-UCHzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrsc9-UCHzY[/video]


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

do doubt like the 2 room system, wish i was so lucky XD


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 14, 2011)

Epic, get it right the first grow you say. After a couple of years of growing I'm still trying to get it right. First off I wouldn't use topsoil but for a first grow topsoil would be ok because you have no grow experience. As you learn your grows will most certainly improve. You did one real good thing that a lot of us probably didn't do, you started off with a six hundred watt light. What types of seeds are you using? Breeders seeds or bagseeds? What size containers are you planning on using? I would look into finding some mycorrhizae and some worm castings. Maxicrop and snowstorm can both be used to help promote root growth. Get ya' some unsulphured molasses too. You want your soil to be alive with bacteria, the molasses feeds the bacteria in your soil, the mycorrhizae is a fungus that attaches itself to your root system to improve the uptake of nutrients to your plants and the worm casting are a slow release of nitrogen and hugely alive with microbes and bacteria. I would suggest to you four plants just grown in the normal fashion, straight up, with some supercropping for your first grow just to get the feel for growing and use bagseed for your first grow. Don't overwater and don't overfertilize are probably the two biggest things for a new grower. Get the 'feel' of your pots. By lifting them dry you can then get the feel for them when full of water. I lift my pots every morning to judge whether they need water or not. Good luck, stick around and learn.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome advise HeadsUp, learn to walk before you run said the wise man. Hope you are good buddy, how did the interview go? Get the job? Back on the reefer? peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing, looks set up and ready to rock.



EvolAlex said:


> check out my 2 600 watt room
> [video=youtube;Hrsc9-UCHzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrsc9-UCHzY[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 14, 2011)

No job and as it is said, it's easier to get through times of no money than it is times of no smoke. I'm smoking on the one week of cure morning glory. Very fuely tasting. After this weekend it's going to have to be another break to get ready for another drug test here in the land of the free.

So here's an update of my spider mite infected grow. The psychos will end week five on friday and the two middle plants are a mystery. I'm not sure when I started flowering them, they are cuttings from my previous grow. Herijuana x big white and shackzilla. I think they might be a week or two further along than the psychos.

The plant on the far left is the psycho killer, on the right, deep psycho. My cuttings are in the middle.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking great in spite of the mites HeadsUp. Well better luck next time with the job. Holding thumbs for ya mate. Peace, DST


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2011)

I usually have mites by this time of the summer. Not this year. I have two hypotheses; My rampant high humidity is not ideal for the buggers is one possibility although that has now been resolved. The other is that starting last August I began using Dyna-Gro Protekt which is a silica supplement which is touted as strengthening plant cell walls and making them resistant to piercing, sucking insects. The main reason I use Protekt, however, is it is a powerful pH buffering solution which does a great job of stabilizing pH in hydroponics so you don't have to adjust pH more than every 4 days or so.

Anyway, for whatever reason, I'm glad I don't have mites at this time.

I've had another batch of clones go tits up though, this time in rapid rooters. I have ordered a 48 site Turboklone machine and will work with that for a while. Gotta resolve this issue! Cloning used to be so simple. grrrrrr.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2011)

Time for a Dog harvest


Dogs on the grill


close up


time to chop.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you have to cut all the grass there cof? Nice big old patch by the looks of things. Is that you getting ready to make some HOT DOG's!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Do you have to cut all the grass there cof? Nice big old patch by the looks of things. Is that you getting ready to make some HOT DOG's!!!!


Almost 3 acres and I use a 42" cut riding mower...it still takes almost 3 hours. I use the grill almost everyday, but the dog is hanging by the 400.
It seems that several ladies are ready, next up is selene.
Years ago I was working with a 'little old widow woman' who had to have a root canal and was terrified until she followed my suggestion. As the dentist got ready to work on her she reached between his legs and got a handful of his jewels and looked him in the eye and said "we're not going to hurt each other, okay?" Needless to say her visit was painless for her.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

I have never minded the dentist and was in and out like our man Flynn. I only had to get the filling made lower and a few tests to make sure i didn't need a root canal.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 14, 2011)

Hooray! You passed. I'll get baked to that. Have a good one, DST bro!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2011)

Selene by sannie
It's the first time grow and she has been small but trouble free. Two different pheno's as one is bulkier. I'll give a smoke report when the opportunity arises.




bulkier one



Trich's are almost 100% cloudy.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2011)

nice coloring,whats the info on her?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2011)

A page of nice pictures  Looks like a lush garden there COF 

Just back from the DVLA, ended up taking 2 hours before getting back home, all for a bloody replacement tax disk, only got the original a week ago  The fuckers demanded £7 to print my name on a tax disk, that's 10% of the actual road tax! i was more than half tempted to reach over the conuter grab it and run. I'm gonna start charging every government or council employee and service for my time and effort from now on. If they want to me to answer the door to tell them i won't be giving them myu detils for being on the electoral register, it's gonna cost em £50!


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

cheers Bobo, just got back in from a 10 minute cycle round to a friends, and I am drenched, there's tree branches lying all over the place, they have closed one of the main tunnels out of Amsterdam for roadworks so the town is like gridlocked, not much fun out there unless you're a duck.

Yer man Dougie Houser contacted me so will probably hook up for a chief with him soonish



Bobotrank said:


> Hooray! You passed. I'll get baked to that. Have a good one, DST bro!


I want to know where the name Selene came from, lol. Surely not Dion....help me lord.

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> nice coloring,whats the info on her?
























CODE: SSse
Price: 35.00

In stock


Package:

10 seeds
20 seeds (+30.00)
30 seeds (+45.00)
Quantity:

Reward points: points

*Add to wish list**Add to compare list*


Description
Send to friend
Reviews
Features
_Killing Fields#7 X Blue Kronic_
We have lots of plants in our stable to choose from and this Killing Fields #7 is a one of a kind plant. She proved herself time after time in our test crosses, which we gave away to our Sannie's Shop and Opengrow customers. Lots of feedback came in over the last 3 years and we decided it was time to make the best out of all the crosses available to our customers. Selene is a real Goddess, with long but dense buds which smell like lemon and berry's with some fuel undertones









We used the same Blue Kronic male that was used in our well known Madonna. He proved himself again with some unique characteristics, like improving yield and adding a typical lemon floral sweet smell. Selene is easy to grow in smaller spaces and stays low, which makes her suitable for SOG growing. This strong hybrid is more stable than Madonna but will give less colored pheno's.

Bred by sannie
*Product Informatie*Type:Hybrid
Flowering time9-10 weeks
indoor plant
Harvestup to 700 gram/m2(indoor)Taste:Strong lemon and berry 
Effect:Nice combination of high and stoned with low tolerance build up
flowersThey are rockhard with alot off talesTHCercentage up to 22%Contents 10 seeds

I wasn't impressed with madonna, but I'm hoping for better results...I'll know Saturday


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I had a question. Was talking to my wife about grows this morning and it struck me. Am I the only person on the 600 who does a single grow at a time, stops for a minute and starts another grow? It seems like all of you have a perpetual type deal going on. ALways plants in veg, always plants in bud, always harvesting another plant. Maybe I'm just not paying close enough attention.



DoobieBrother said:


> *edit: that annoying TV news laugh at the end after the lame joke makes me want to hire Wayne Brady to choke a bitch...


My thoughts exactly. Feels like a good day to get 'wet', don't you think?

EDIT: ....and then there was green...


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, I had a question. Was talking to my wife about grows this morning and it struck me. Am I the only person on the 600 who does a single grow at a time, stops for a minute and starts another grow? It seems like all of you have a perpetual type deal going on. ALways plants in veg, always plants in bud, always harvesting another plant. Maybe I'm just not paying close enough attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not on your own Jig i've just had a couple of weeks off but i've just fired up 1 of the sixes up on the next chapter this grows is a cheese fest with GHS exodus, BB cheesus and freeze cheese 89 and my old trusty sogouda they should stink very nice by the end


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

I sometimes keep it going non-stop, especially if I know I would be out of smokes before I can grow & harvest again.
But sometimes you just have to slow down, and take a short break.
In my case, I have a few days of modifications to do on my growbox before I start my next batch.
I was going to do it a couple of days ago but have to do some serious mods that my back problem has kept me from doing the last 6 months.














*last few plants (MTF) awaiting the trim & curing:


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Epic, get it right the first grow you say. After a couple of years of growing I'm still trying to get it right. First off I wouldn't use topsoil but for a first grow topsoil would be ok because you have no grow experience. As you learn your grows will most certainly improve. You did one real good thing that a lot of us probably didn't do, you started off with a six hundred watt light. What types of seeds are you using? Breeders seeds or bagseeds? What size containers are you planning on using? I would look into finding some mycorrhizae and some worm castings. Maxicrop and snowstorm can both be used to help promote root growth. Get ya' some unsulphured molasses too. You want your soil to be alive with bacteria, the molasses feeds the bacteria in your soil, the mycorrhizae is a fungus that attaches itself to your root system to improve the uptake of nutrients to your plants and the worm casting are a slow release of nitrogen and hugely alive with microbes and bacteria. I would suggest to you four plants just grown in the normal fashion, straight up, with some supercropping for your first grow just to get the feel for growing and use bagseed for your first grow. Don't overwater and don't overfertilize are probably the two biggest things for a new grower. Get the 'feel' of your pots. By lifting them dry you can then get the feel for them when full of water. I lift my pots every morning to judge whether they need water or not. Good luck, stick around and learn.


thanks for all thats knowledge "Heads Up". I dont mean getting the plants right the first time, i mean i would love to but the odds are slim to none. I mean all the materials so i know roughly what i need for next time, and the time after that . As for seeds i plan on using Breeder Seeds, read up on some high yield indoor strains like, `Brain Damage` http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kc-brains/kc-brains-seeds-regular/kc-brains-brains-damage/prod_397.html. And `Sweet Dreams` http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kc-brains-sweet-dreams/prod_392.html. Light of Jah *Marijuana* Seeds and Cheese *Marijuana* Seeds. Havent decided which yet but was leaning more towards going with Brain Damage.The pots, well as big as they need to be, 5 gallons if i have to. What do you recommend for pot size, ive seen people put a pot inside a 5 gal for a larger root system. The bacteria thing i had no idea about, thats awesome, valuable info. I will certainly look into getting some Mycorrhizae and some Worm Castings. For soil instead of `top soil` are there any that you stick with on a constant basis, are there better soils for certain types of indoor plants. 4 Plants sounds great, might go with a Scrog as ive been reading up on it and very interested in this method. I read up alot on spider mites and how to prevent them as well, wetting 2 sponges and lightly wiping the leaves down and making sure to properly dry usually prevents this along with a well balanced humidity right. Lol anyone know why this É s in place of my question mark all of a sudden lol


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Your not on your own Jig i've just had a couple of weeks off but i've just fired up 1 of the sixes up on the next chapter this grows is a cheese fest with GHS exodus, BB cheesus and freeze cheese 89 and my old trusty sogouda they should stink very nice by the end


Man...that sounds amazing, im drooling just thinkin about it...these Cheese strains you speak of are they like these Cheese *Marijuana* Seeds. Im very interested in growing one of these. Would it be a good strain to use as a first time grower?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2011)

EpicChronic420 said:


> Man...that sounds amazing, im drooling just thinkin about it...these Cheese strains you speak of are they like these Cheese *Marijuana* Seeds. Im very interested in growing one of these. Would it be a good strain to use as a first time grower?


The GHS exo is some nice gear with good strength and taste (not the same as the original) the cheesus is some very tasty gear it's big buddah's cheese x god bud it smells and tastes like lavender and berry's the sogouda is big buddah's blue cheese x G13 haze by Soma's sacred seeds very strong high and very tasty probably the strongest weed i've smoked the freeze cheese is a new 1 it's big buddahs cheese back crossed 5 times then bred with a friesland indica dad it's supposed to be some old skool flavour with a heavy stone, as far as 1st time grow go's i think just go with whatever you fancy even if you fuck it up you'll end up with something that will get you stoned my 1st grow rocked it was later on i had problems but you keep learning all the time just read read and read some more and don't get to complicated to early


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> The GHS exo is some nice gear with good strength and taste (not the same as the original) the cheesus is some very tasty gear it's big buddah's cheese x god bud it smells and tastes like lavender and berry's the sogouda is big buddah's blue cheese x G13 haze by Soma's sacred seeds very strong high and very tasty probably the strongest weed i've smoked the freeze cheese is a new 1 it's big buddahs cheese back crossed 5 times then bred with a friesland indica dad it's supposed to be some old skool flavour with a heavy stone, as far as 1st time grow go's i think just go with whatever you fancy even if you fuck it up you'll end up with something that will get you stoned my 1st grow rocked it was later on i had problems but you keep learning all the time just read read and read some more and don't get to complicated to early


Thanks so much for all that im loving the sound of the Sogouda and ya all ive done for the last week or so is research and watch videos and ask questions. I am probably trying to hard haha. You wouldnt know any good sites that would deliver to Canada.. lights and fans and such anything i would need for the grow room. im using TigerHydro.com at this point only place with decent prices but crazy shipping costs. Thanks again for all the information you guys are sending my way.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2011)

EpicChronic420 said:


> Thanks so much for all that im loving the sound of the Sogouda and ya all ive done for the last week or so is research and watch videos and ask questions. I am probably trying to hard haha. You wouldnt know any good sites that would deliver to Canada.. lights and fans and such anything i would need for the grow room. im using TigerHydro.com at this point only place with decent prices but crazy shipping costs. Thanks again for all the information you guys are sending my way.


I know peeps use craigslist and ebay for equipment but if you type grow shops near to wherever you live into google you should find a few results


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

Good day 600. Hello Epic, welcome to the 600. Fellow Canucker here who was just where you are only a year ago and I'll tell ya, you lucked out stumbling across this place, as you can probably already tell. Anyways lots of questions to answer and a lot have already been answered for you so I don't want to get redundant. If I were you, and this is only opinion based on my experience, and like you've been told, there are many ways to go about it. Some guys will grow 2 huge plants with lots of veg time and topping and some guys will pack in 20 smaller pots and grow 12/12 from seed. Anyway, for soil I would probably just go get a good organic potting mix from a local garden supply. If you plan on using live culture in your grow, it has to be organic. I know Heads Up used Sotts Premium soil and you can get that at home depot. Then amend it with your perlite and what not. I also know the challenges of getting some grow materials in Canada. A lot of the stuff you hear about on here you can't get here and the shipping from down south just prices it out of consideration. So far I have gotten away with typical stuff you get at garden centers and such. As far as myco, again there's online grow/hydro retailers here but they're pricey. There is a product in garden centers called Mykes. It has a product with myco in it that you add at transplant. As far as lighting, there's a guy on ebay, who's out of Burlington, that I bought my stuff from and I'm happy with it. Here's some links for you that I've dug up. Are you ok with sayin what province our in? Oh and just thought of this. I would suggest that you start with femmed seed and not fool around with regular until you have a good reserve and the time to screw with the males. I'm not a fan of femm seed in general because of the path it takes in evolution but, it is good if you want to "git er done"! Hic. 

I just went here for the first time in a bit and it looks like he's growing. He now has tent, inline fans and filters and more. 
http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop

http://www.usemyke.com/mycorise/welcome/index.htm

Any questions just ask. Also for seeds you may want to check out Vancouver Seed Bank.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2011)

What wine do you suggest????



3eyes said:


> Your not on your own Jig i've just had a couple of weeks off but i've just fired up 1 of the sixes up on the next chapter this grows is a cheese fest with GHS exodus, BB cheesus and freeze cheese 89 and my old trusty sogouda they should stink very nice by the end


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> What wine do you suggest????


None it's just headache in a bottle lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 14, 2011)

what did you get your self there jig?


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good day 600. Hello Epic, welcome to the 600. Fellow Canucker here who was just where you are only a year ago and I'll tell ya, you lucked out stumbling across this place, as you can probably already tell. Anyways lots of questions to answer and a lot have already been answered for you so I don't want to get redundant. If I were you, and this is only opinion based on my experience, and like you've been told, there are many ways to go about it. Some guys will grow 2 huge plants with lots of veg time and topping and some guys will pack in 20 smaller pots and grow 12/12 from seed. Anyway, for soil I would probably just go get a good organic potting mix from a local garden supply. If you plan on using live culture in your grow, it has to be organic. I know Heads Up used Sotts Premium soil and you can get that at home depot. Then amend it with your perlite and what not. I also know the challenges of getting some grow materials in Canada. A lot of the stuff you hear about on here you can't get here and the shipping from down south just prices it out of consideration. So far I have gotten away with typical stuff you get at garden centers and such. As far as myco, again there's online grow/hydro retailers here but they're pricey. There is a product in garden centers called Mykes. It has a product with myco in it that you add at transplant. As far as lighting, there's a guy on ebay, who's out of Burlington, that I bought my stuff from and I'm happy with it. Here's some links for you that I've dug up. Are you ok with sayin what province our in? Oh and just thought of this. I would suggest that you start with femmed seed and not fool around with regular until you have a good reserve and the time to screw with the males. I'm not a fan of femm seed in general because of the path it takes in evolution but, it is good if you want to "git er done"! Hic.
> 
> I just went here for the first time in a bit and it looks like he's growing. He now has tent, inline fans and filters and more.
> http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop
> ...



As you already know this site and the many friendly people here have helped more than any video or website ive visited thus far. No problem saying what province, im in Ontario, glad to hear from a fellow Canadian! I wanna start by saying thanks for the links! So for seeds im down for trying Femm'd seeds but i read that there a good chance of Hermaphrodite plants but those i assume you just separate from the females and grow and still smoke where as a male you just destroy. My grow cycle was going to be 18/6 for a long Veg period which im not sure how long, i figure ill veg them till they get to 3 feet tall and then 12/12 for Flowering for another 8-10 weeks . Now ive come to the conclusion that a maximum of 2-4 taller plants for that grow cycle would be good, please correct me if im wrong. As for a large amount (10-20) plants, this 12/12 cycle sounds interesting, got any more information on that way of growing? Then there the Scrog which really interests me but would that grow on the same 18/6 and 12/12 growth for a shorter period of time. I hate asking all these questions hah feel like im just over killing it. Dont wanna overwhelm you guys with questions either but all this is really appreciated. If i think of anything else ill keep em commin lol!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> What wine do you suggest????


A loaded bowl, a bong of water, some cheese, and thou...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> A loaded bowl, a bong of water, some cheese, and thou...


 Iv never heard of that brand? sounds good


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Theres a few 12/12 examples in the thread if you look around. Probably easier to search through google, just put rollitup club-600 and whatever you want to search for.......

Anyways, my wife has got off earlier than she thought from her job (in fact has also been to the pub, lol) so I need to go and stick the kellte on like the bitch I am, hahaha. Take it easy guys and peace and cuppa's to all.

DST

p.s not to forget the biscuits!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Epic, are you planning to veg in a separate area or the same room as your 600?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Theres a few 12/12 examples in the thread if you look around. Probably easier to search through google, just put rollitup club-600 and whatever you want to search for.......
> 
> Anyways, my wife has got off earlier than she thought from her job (in fact has also been to the pub, lol) so I need to go and stick the kellte on like the bitch I am, hahaha. Take it easy guys and peace and cuppa's to all.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, we all know who the boss really is eh? I do the same. Sometimes I'll laze around a bit too long though and then I jumping up last minute to vacuum and do dishes so I look like I've done something at least. Mine likes it when I have a doobie rolled for her and ready.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Epic, are you planning to veg in a separate area or the same room as your 600?


Same room unfortunately this is all i have to work with, is that going to be an issue :S
I have a 600w MH that i plan to use from sprout-ling through Veg then the HPS for Budding or am i sadly mistaken?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


So many weird co-inky-dinks in the 600: have been working on that song more and more lately. 
Awesome tune, and love the cool & jazzy bass lines. 
Sorry to see the gender bending on your "girl", though. The kinky slut.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2011)

What a downer to the evening. Somethings still leaking after a week without me shower, the whole bathroom is one big tiled work, whole things going to have to be ripped up, think i might need to buy a wholesale bunch of ona blocks pronto. Although this rather does go hand in hand with my rather silly igore the system let people know you're a lovely hap yet a pot farmer wha wha whaaaat?  positive thinking!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

EpicChronic420 said:


> Same room unfortunately this is all i have to work with, is that going to be an issue :S
> I have a 600w MH that i plan to use from sprout-ling through Veg then the HPS for Budding or am i sadly mistaken?


 No, not really an issue, just that it dictates a bit, and limits, how you can grow. Either you do a single run, starting 18/6, or whatever veg schedule you choose, and then you switch to 12/12 or, if you want to do perpetual, you will have to do 12/12 from seed. My veg cabinet is under a table/bench, that I enclosed and put some 26W CFL's in. Not much room needed really and gives a bit more flexibility. Also, 3ft of vegging I wouldn't recommend. Once you switch to 12/12 they may stretch quite a bit. I go by nodes and will start after the 3rd or 4th have come in good. Again, that's my way and is subject to change anytime I feel like it. LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck with that mess, TTT.
Hate having to hide our girls for maintenance calls (and inspections). 
And a big job like that is going to take some time to get sorted out proper.
I hate having strangers in my place, especially with the gardens we grow...
Ona, and a freshly brewed pot of coffee (offered to the workers so they know it's just coffee that they're smelling  ) usually saves the day.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

Fire up a pan with some oil, onions and garlic and eventually a can of tomatoes, some spice and not only will you hide the smell but dinner will be ready by the time they leave.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 14, 2011)

you guys have best intel in here


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Fire up a pan with some oil, onions and garlic and eventually a can of tomatoes, some spice and not only will you hide the smell but dinner will be ready by the time they leave.


Add in some bacon, and they'll bust their fingers to get the job done faster so they can go get something to eat.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 14, 2011)

Jig, I do one grow at a time and this time I have to to make sure I kill the little mite bastards running all over the place. It's bombs away again after this grow finishes. I do however also have a tent which I will be using to start my next batch a couple of weeks before this one finishes. I used to use silica religiously and never had pest problems, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to go back to making sure I use it religiously.

Epic, vegging your plants to three feet, in my humble opinion, will not increase your harvest. Basically allowing your plants to grow straight up, only the top third of the plant will receive good lighting and everything underneath will be popcorn buds. Look into supercropping on youtube. I personally don't like my plants getting over thirty inches tall. I just pulled two ounces dry from a plant fourteen inches high and eighteen inches wide grown in a three gallon smart pot. If you veg for three weeks you shouldn't have huge plants when finished and using female seeds to start I also agree is a good idea. I grown more than a few and have never had a problem with hermies at all. If you look at the pics I posted earlier today, the plants on the outsides are both 12/12 from seed in two gallon smart pots and both of the main stems have been supercropped and tied down to restrict their height and allow the lower branching to grow higher and be exposed to more light with the main cola off to the side of the plant.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Add in some bacon, and they'll bust their fingers to get the job done faster so they can go get something to eat.


 Damned right! Cause they ain't getting any of mine.


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> No, not really an issue, just that it dictates a bit, and limits, how you can grow. Either you do a single run, starting 18/6, or whatever veg schedule you choose, and then you switch to 12/12 or, if you want to do perpetual, you will have to do 12/12 from seed. My veg cabinet is under a table/bench, that I enclosed and put some 26W CFL's in. Not much room needed really and gives a bit more flexibility. Also, 3ft of vegging I wouldn't recommend. Once you switch to 12/12 they may stretch quite a bit. I go by nodes and will start after the 3rd or 4th have come in good. Again, that's my way and is subject to change anytime I feel like it. LOL


Thanks for the height tips. Have my mind set on the 18/6 then 12/12. Also im not planning on cloning, no room so one crop at a time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Damned right! Cause they ain't getting any of mine.


Damn it, duchie!
I'm just now in the middle of my afternoon libations (the Northern Berry) and you go bring up food (this Northern Berry is a monster when it comes to getting hunger jumpstarted). 
Hmmm... 
what is in the refrigerator...


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ill certainly look into Super cropping and get myself some femm'd seeds 
I am looking for high yields, dont care how long it takes just end game result. Which grows more 18/6 then 12/12 or straight 12/12? Again appreciate all the help you guys are giving me, hope im not asking to much, if i am tell me to shut up and start growing already and stop obsessing over it 
Oh if your talking about me having to hide my precious plants, only people i gotta worry bout is the poe poe's. I do all my maintenance, roof was redone last year and i just put in all new hard wood floors, the house is free of bugs and were mid summer here. I think i have optimum conditions to grow but who knows i could bomb shell the whole thing


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 14, 2011)

Epic, as a suggestion. You don't really need a 600 metal halide to veg your plants. I use t-5 high output fluros for my vegging. You can start your seeds with cfl's to start and then use your metal halide after they get big enough that they need more light. You should be fine for the first week or two under cfl's. I also use a 16/8 light schedule for vegging. My plants tend to start to go to sleep after twelve hours of light so I stopped using the 18/6 schedule for vegging.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

EpicChronic420 said:


> Thanks for the height tips. Have my mind set on the 18/6 then 12/12. Also im not planning on cloning, no room so one crop at a time


 Sounds like a plan coming together. Like I've said before, if I were to do it again as a novice I would buy a pack or two of femmed seed, and run as many as I could for the space all at once, which could be 6 to 10 in your size space. In the meantime, if you can work out the veg space problem, which doesn;t take a lot for 8 to 10 plants, I would start my next run, if from seed again, about 4 weeks before the plant is to finish. That way your next run is ready to go in as soon as you harvest. Rollin, rollin, rollin......


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Will it hurt to have the 600 in there from the start? Cause hydro isnt an issue nor is cost. ive made all the proper calculations as to how much electricity ill use on a monthly bases and im working on bringing up my bill as we speak to where it will be with the 600w on. I have every light in my house on, the computer, both ps3's xbox, laptop you name it its on LOL.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2011)

18/6 then 12/12 will get you more but it gives you more time to screw up your plants in veg. And like COF said, growing big plants does not correlate with large yields indoors anyway. I grew 7 foot tall plants in my basement once, they looked like palm trees eventually, since no light got to the bottom foliage. They yeilded about an ounce apiece (Pretty bad). It took like4 months to veg them to that height then 2 more months to flower. What a waste. Thinking back I just have to shake my head.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Jig, I do one grow at a time and this time I have to to make sure I kill the little mite bastards running all over the place. It's bombs away again after this grow finishes. I do however also have a tent which I will be using to start my next batch a couple of weeks before this one finishes. I used to use silica religiously and never had pest problems, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to go back to making sure I use it religiously.
> 
> Epic, vegging your plants to three feet, in my humble opinion, will not increase your harvest. Basically allowing your plants to grow straight up, only the top third of the plant will receive good lighting and everything underneath will be popcorn buds. Look into supercropping on youtube. I personally don't like my plants getting over thirty inches tall. I just pulled two ounces dry from a plant fourteen inches high and eighteen inches wide grown in a three gallon smart pot. If you veg for three weeks you shouldn't have huge plants when finished and using female seeds to start I also agree is a good idea. I grown more than a few and have never had a problem with hermies at all. If you look at the pics I posted earlier today, the plants on the outsides are both 12/12 from seed in two gallon smart pots and both of the main stems have been supercropped and tied down to restrict their height and allow the lower branching to grow higher and be exposed to more light with the main cola off to the side of the plant.


friggin' cool vid:

[video=youtube;lc5DaJnM01w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc5DaJnM01w[/video]

[video=youtube;ZxlqxQTPv9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxlqxQTPv9g[/video]

[video=youtube;2mFyBxldl-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mFyBxldl-Q&NR=1[/video]


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Sounds like a plan coming together. Like I've said before, if I were to do it again as a novice I would buy a pack or two of femmed seed, and run as many as I could for the space all at once, which could be 6 to 10 in your size space. In the meantime, if you can work out the veg space problem, which doesn;t take a lot for 8 to 10 plants, I would start my next run, if from seed again, about 4 weeks before the plant is to finish. That way your next run is ready to go in as soon as you harvest. Rollin, rollin, rollin......


i do have a really nice closet in my room i could split up just for the babies...my wife is gonna be so mad hahaha walk in closet is gonna be mine Muhahahahaha


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> 18/6 then 12/12 will get you more but it gives you more time to screw up your plants in veg. And like COF said, growing big plants does not correlate with large yields indoors anyway. I grew 7 foot tall plants in my basement once, they looked like palm trees eventually, since no light got to the bottom foliage. They yeilded about an ounce apiece (Pretty bad). It took like4 months to veg them to that height then 2 more months to flower. What a waste. Thinking back I just have to shake my head.


omg that made me wanna cry  ok so looks like ima hit up 6-10 plants and growing them each to 3 feet tallish end result?


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2011)

jig,
yea,me myself keep the train rollin


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with Heads Up on the 16/8 cycle. Anything more is a long days work but also, I believe a lot of good stuff happens in the dark. I've always understood that when we're young we grow when we sleep, I believe the same for plant life.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW!!!! Im away for a few days and there is more pr0n than you can shake a stick at lol  

So a competition is looming ayyy  This should be fun and interesting to see where the lil rog winds up hahaha. I got a few places id like to plant the lil duder.

Headsup man sorry to hear of the employment troubles. I personally wont work for anyone who makes me have to piss in a cup. Growing up a hoodlum and in trouble with the law almost nonstop in my younger years I had to piss in a cup almost 2 times a week. Its humiliating, Being put on the spot and demanded to piss. Fuck that shit. However you can beat the piss poachers quite easily if you dont have some peter gazer breathing on your knob whilst taking the test. My good buddy does it all the time as he is moving from job to job in the union and has to pass a drug screen on a regular bases. First get some clean piss from a non smoker or synthetic piss works well too. Then get a large visine bottle an d about an hour before your test you got to get the bottle up to temp. The best way is to put it next to your junk haha. When nobody's watching bada bing dump into the cup. 

PISS TEST 101

Now if your being watched its a bit nerve wracking but can be done. Just hook a small clear tube to the visine bottle and hold under the package. It takes some practice obvisously to make it look real, but a good amount of fag trashing the peter gazer should get you a few precious seconds to empty the bottle. Its fucked up that i know such tricks hehe. Im an anarchist at heart hahaha. 

And for the clean approach what ive found worked well for me was overloading with water, about a 2 liter about an hour before the test. Then eat a few Vitamin b2 and make sure you piss a few times to get you piss all water. The Vb2 should make your piss yellow so the peter gazer aint dumping out your shit and calling you out on flushing. This method has worked well more than a few times for me but everyone is diffrent soooo. happy studying ole buddy 

Also sorry to hear of the mites. They are a BITCH to get rid of. "Safer end all insect killer" and DE worked well for my infestastion. The spray is the only one i could find that killed the mite and eggs. 2 applications wiped em out completely and i think i had a farely bad infestation. GL 

Mucho props to all 600 brethren yall are killin it  1BMM

EDIT not implying that you failed ur test HU just offering advice from an old convict hehehe.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

EpicChronic420 said:


> omg that made me wanna cry  ok so looks like ima hit up 6-10 plants and growing them each to 3 feet tallish end result?


 The best I could recommend for you Epic is to get it started and in the time it takes to germ and veg you can pick up a lot of ideas and go from there. Just keep popping in here and poking around other threads, and whatever else your doing and before you know it you'll be going mad trying to make up your mind which way to go. Then you'll end up like a woman who has to rearrange her living room every week, constantly changing things in your room. 

Sorry Doobie but your gonna have to eat eventually.


----------



## EpicChronic420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Your right Duchie, its time to get the ball rolling. Thanks to all of you for all the help. Yall in the 600 can come smoke a sesh at my place anyday. Ill keep in touch, believe me lmao. Take Care all!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey BMM good to see ya. I've had to do my share of p test too and this is what I've learned. THC stores in body fat. When your hungry, your body draws from your fat and with it the THC. Therefore, like you say, flush, flush and flush with water and make sure you have a full belly. I did this once because I couldn't get my hands on those drinks you can buy and all I can say is I got the job.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

EpicChronic420 said:


> Your right Duchie, its time to get the ball rolling. Thanks to all of you for all the help. Yall in the 600 can come smoke a sesh at my place anyday. Ill keep in touch, believe me lmao. Take Care all!


 Might take ya up on that one day. I'm about a couple of hours outside the Center of the Universe, if you know what I mean.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad to be here Duchie had a close encounter with the grim reaper the other day hauling my scaffold trailer down a steep road and lost all brakes mid way down. I think an angel was with me and grunt that we didnt die. It was utterly insane made a s curv turn at 55 in a 25 zone trucks tired squeeling round the bend and on we coast up the hill to a slight stop. I quick slam the old girl in reverse hoping the tranny would hold her at a stop but the old bitch pop started in reverse and back down the hill we go no brakes steering a 30 foot trailer trying to avoid the s curve bridge crossing  holy fuck am i glad to be here  How are you doing  haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2011)

As a wise man once said:
"I love it when a plan comes together..."

[video=youtube;0znV8Tg4x5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0znV8Tg4x5s&NR=1[/video]

**repeat in 2 or 3 days (at most, 3 days), and again in another 2 or 3 days.
Then once a week just to keep mind-fornicating them real good.*





1badmasonman said:


> Glad to be here Duchie had a close encounter with the grim reaper the other day hauling my scaffold trailer down a steep road and lost all brakes mid way down. I think an angel was with me and grunt that we didnt die. It was utterly insane made a s curv turn at 55 in a 25 zone trucks tired squeeling round the bend and on we coast up the hill to a slight stop. I quick slam the old girl in reverse hoping the tranny would hold her at a stop but the old bitch pop started in reverse and back down the hill we go no brakes steering a 30 foot trailer trying to avoid the s curve bridge crossing  holy fuck am i glad to be here  How are you doing  haha


Damned glad you got some good ju-ju working for you! And don't underestimate your skills, or your desire to stay alive. But you already know that stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Glad to be here Duchie had a close encounter with the grim reaper the other day hauling my scaffold trailer down a steep road and lost all brakes mid way down. I think an angel was with me and grunt that we didnt die. It was utterly insane made a s curv turn at 55 in a 25 zone trucks tired squeeling round the bend and on we coast up the hill to a slight stop. I quick slam the old girl in reverse hoping the tranny would hold her at a stop but the old bitch pop started in reverse and back down the hill we go no brakes steering a 30 foot trailer trying to avoid the s curve bridge crossing  holy fuck am i glad to be here  How are you doing  haha


 Holy crap. Better than you I'm sure. Glad you made it. What ended up stopping you?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what did you get your self there jig?


Hey LG, thanks for asking. I got 6 Larry OG, and 5 Banana OG. I only have 10 slots, but 2 of the larry's are in one rockwool. I'm getting the room ready now. A bit of a mess, but luckily I wasn't too lazy and cleaned pretty good after last grow.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

Speaking of your set up Jig, did you ever catch these. I posted them some time ago. I found them for $1.99 each at a used thrift store. I'm wondering if I DIY a cool tube with it how hot the glass will get. They are fairly thin.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Holy crap. Better than you I'm sure. Glad you made it. What ended up stopping you?


lol my frantic steering out of the mirrors and god !! we would have been graveyard dead had we made it to the bridge jackknifed, Some how i managed to steer the trailer off the road  and up a small ditch and it was just enough to stop the rig. A close call to close


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey LG, thanks for asking. I got 6 Larry OG, and 5 Banana OG. I only have 10 slots, but 2 of the larry's are in one rockwool. I'm getting the room ready now. A bit of a mess, but luckily I wasn't too lazy and cleaned pretty good after last grow.


only seen and heard good things about both of those. hope they turn out well like the last run! keep us posted.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2011)

My outdoor girl is starting to pick up some speed


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2011)

and some Pre-98 Bubba


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 14, 2011)

Outdoor Hydro  Nice one bill.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Speaking of your set up Jig, did you ever catch these. I posted them some time ago. I found them for $1.99 each at a used thrift store. I'm wondering if I DIY a cool tube with it how hot the glass will get. They are fairly thin.
> 
> View attachment 1690796View attachment 1690799


I think that's what I use... same shape. I wouldn't imagine there being more than one manufacturer of those. Anyways, I have 465 cfm (at least that's what the box said) 6" inline fan that is pulling over my 1000w in one of those glasses. I can hold my hand on the glass indefinitely. I have been happy with them since my first grow. I had to spend $7 I think at Michael's craft store, $2 is a good buy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Outdoor Hydro  Nice one bill.


I might end up putting her in coco soon


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> lol my frantic steering out of the mirrors and god !! we would have been graveyard dead had we made it to the bridge jackknifed, Some how i managed to steer the trailer off the road  and up a small ditch and it was just enough to stop the rig. A close call to close


 holy shit BMM! thats FKING crazy! Glad your good! DAMN! lol


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 14, 2011)

So today i ended up havesting some of my Pineapple Express the Trics are looking basically the same as a week and a half ago 10% Clear 80% Cloudy 10% Amber..... Shes a 6-8 week strain yet im still seeing some white hairs in week 10 sigh.... I just dont know ill post some pics in a little bit


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 14, 2011)

Strolling through...Hope everyone is well!!!

Endlscycle


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> lol my frantic steering out of the mirrors and god !! we would have been graveyard dead had we made it to the bridge jackknifed, Some how i managed to steer the trailer off the road  and up a small ditch and it was just enough to stop the rig. A close call to close


Probably one you'll relive a few times in your memories. I have one still from about 10 years ago where I found myself under my 53 food trailer, with frozen brake lines, when all of a sudden air stated rushing through the system and released the brakes while I was still under it. I found myself under there because I had just hooked up a loaded trailer in a frozen, snowy lot, and when I went to pull it out the axles were locked so I got out and crawled under to check things out. Anyway, like I said, the air got unblocked in the system I guess and the trailer started rolling back toward me, it was hooked to my tractor and I forgot to "dynamite" the brakes, leaving them off as well, and the axles where coming at me. I rushed like a bastard to get the hell out of there but I didn't quite make it before I got pinned between the crash bar and the sod ground as it rolled over me and broke my collar bone. Luckily, with the help of the curb and some debris in the yard, the trailer was stopped from coming back any farther. It was the closest to death I think I've ever been and I'll never forget it. The scary thing about it too was that it happened about 1 in the morning in my company yard with no one else around. I crawled out from under there, not yet sure what kind of damage I was dealing with. I got on my feet and had to climb up and back into my cab with only one arm and get on my CB and call for some help. Truck Stop nearby so that was no biggie. Anyway, I survived but I still shiver when I recall it. Glad you made it through yours too bro. 



jigfresh said:


> I think that's what I use... same shape. I wouldn't imagine there being more than one manufacturer of those. Anyways, I have 465 cfm (at least that's what the box said) 6" inline fan that is pulling over my 1000w in one of those glasses. I can hold my hand on the glass indefinitely. I have been happy with them since my first grow. I had to spend $7 I think at Michael's craft store, $2 is a good buy.


Yup, these are the same ones. I'm thinking of maybe getting a MH and going vertical with them. 

Working on a video update right now guys. Should start the upload soon enough so should be up later.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry to keep posting this same plant every few days. lol But it just keeps looking better and better everyday. I was really expecting most of the plants i have going to be done around the end of the month but from the looks of it, this one will probably be done around the 21st. Anyway, here is the update pictures. And i had to tie up the lower branches because the buds are too heavy for the plant to hold up. lol


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to keep posting this same plant every few days. lol But it just keeps looking better and better everyday. I was really expecting most of the plants i have going to be done around the end of the month but from the looks of it, this one will probably be done around the 21st. Anyway, here is the update pictures. And i had to tie up the lower branches because the buds are too heavy for the plant to hold up. lol


Well you gotta like when that happens. Very nice buster.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Strolling through...Hope everyone is well!!!
> 
> Endlscycle


 Hey, havent seen you in a while brova  cheers

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

6 hundo I cant keep up with this lol but I can still show ya some pr0n! an exclamation point goes great after that "word"  pr0n!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey, havent seen you in a while brova  cheers
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 6 hundo I cant keep up with this lol but I can still show ya some pr0n! an exclamation point goes great after that "word"  pr0n!


 The big 0 could be suggestive too.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;pV7u91A3KGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV7u91A3KGQ&feature=player_embedded#at=136[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2011)

Am making my cooling circuit a sealed system: 

intake from the nearby window to get cool air into the box (will be also re-installing the glass in my reflector box to seal it up), then air gets pumped in the ducting I made today up and into the reflector box to cool the bulb as it gets sucked out via squirrel cage fan with the rest of the hot air before being exhausted back outside through the window (will have a window insert to seal it up as well). 

And I'm adding an exhaust duct for the portable A/C, and an inlet port into the box for the cool air (if we ever even get any more hot days this "summer").





































And, yes, it's as ugly as sin . 
But using scraps of cardboard, so it is what it is, and it is air tight so it has good airflow even with just the one fan in operation (the window fan is identical to the dual-fan in the pics, and the squirrel cage fan is a 265cfm unit).


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 15, 2011)

WHERE AM I?
ROFL rite now. Here's a no Shame Tripple Pixel post. If y'all want a seriously good laugh go check out my post in Whodats grow thread. I thought I was posting in here anyway dudez lmao but here's my 600hundo girls. LMAO. My bad Whodat.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a quick good morning 600, will be back to talk shizznite later. Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Just a quick good morning 600, will be back to talk shizznite later. Peace, DST


I know you guys are gonna hit the 600 page this weekend and im kitty sitting so shall miss all the festivity's. Not even had a chance to print off the six hundred stickers lol. Hope u all have agood one


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> I know you guys are gonna hit the 600 page this weekend and im kitty sitting so shall miss all the festivity's. Not even had a chance to print off the six hundred stickers lol. Hope u all have agood one


 Hey West 
Sooo where on the web do I go to print this stinker lol I missed something


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

Westy's just letting the fekkin Cat out of the bag because he has to go sh(c)at sitting at the weekend, hehehe. No you have not missed anything whodat, all will be revealed later. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

Dizam smoke and mirrors!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2011)

Whodat, are you up for the morning, or have you not gone to sleep yet? Tis late, no?

Nice buds DL.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Whodat, are you up for the morning, or have you not gone to sleep yet? Tis late, no?
> 
> Nice buds DL.


nooo still up... tis still early in the morning though, and Im up for it


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2011)

I took my wife to watch Harry Potter at midnight. She is a happy girl. I'm just tired, haha.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

Would the pair of you stop making so much noise and go to bed!!!!!!

Bloody kids these days £$%^&*+x!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Would the pair of you stop making so much noise and go to bed!!!!!!
> 
> Bloody kids these days £$%^&*+x!!!!!!


[video=youtube;tQlzaujE5Ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQlzaujE5Ys&feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jul 15, 2011)

Good morning guys. Couldn't wait for the upload to finish so off to be I went but here it is, ready to compete with the new Harry Potter release, my update. 

After changing the file data and converting it I was able the screw with the copyright detection. Yay! The song, chosen just for the Fat Cats on Wall Street, is High Class in Borrowed Shoes, by Max Webster (Kim Mitchell) Rock On 600!

[video=youtube;tjYlZ6igQO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjYlZ6igQO4[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

I think your update will wipe the floor with the new Harry fukin Potter film the little dick! lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 15, 2011)

DST said:


> I think your update will wipe the floor with the new Harry fukin Potter film the little dick! lol.


 I'll give that review Two Thumbs Up. Thanks D!


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

OH, and props to showing off the Deep Blues, something makes me think there will be some Deep-ly good news coming soon, perhaps in a page or so.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah see, my Spidey Senses at work. I'm really liking these DB's so far. They're really strong and hardy with a nice structure to it. I still have about a dozen of those left in my bank so I'm happy about that. Again, just holding out until I move and then I want to start some projects I have in mind, which I'll need a nice strapping young male for. 

Next page or so? Ooooh, can't wait. C'mon uncle D, tell us, tell us! lol


----------



## indecline (Jul 15, 2011)

ive just hit a bong of chronic.
but i some small bits of nugs i had left over after trimming off the mould. 
apart from a few darker patches this bud looked ok. but you could tell it had to go.

well i have to say it got me twice as high as a different bud from the same plant got me yesterday.

and i remember people saying that they got higher from a mouldy nug. now im thinking there may be something to it.
I wonder if the plant knows its under attack, do you think it could produce more thc to defend itself or produces more trichs to attampt to catch pollen.

or am i just high lol


oh and on a downer, im afraid my other half spring cleaned and accidently threw out the fairs gift. devistated. and i would like to say sorry to the fairy. I wasnt going to say anything but you would have been expecting grow reports. 

:/


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 15, 2011)

One cropped photo of one of my tops, will take photos of the others soon...loving the 600!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2011)

[youtube]D54-iQkIEso&[/youtube]


----------



## indecline (Jul 15, 2011)

on an up note, ill be chopping tomorrow, so ill have some good photos. enjoy your night guys


----------



## indecline (Jul 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> [youtube]D54-iQkIEso&[/youtube]


thats a lot of dirt weed mind. how do they get away with it for so long. makes you wonder what you can get away with aye.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 15, 2011)

I think they get away with it in Mexico until they fail to keep paying the right people (or the right people get capped by other people) and then the helicopters miraculously find them.


----------



## indecline (Jul 15, 2011)

oh yeah of course.
lucky bastards. (for a while) when i see people getting busted for 1 mill a year crops i wonder why they didnt stop at 1 or 2 or 5 mill. greed is a bad thing. if it was me i would probably be in a cycle of ok just one more year and im done, ahh but i wanted that ferari, just one more year.... ohh but that boat is nice just one more.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

Just harvested a 600w hps scrog.. check out my pics of the grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/447664-pineapple-express-600w-hps-wing.html


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright 600 .. 
Back after a loonngg week.. Cant say i feel much better but whats got to be done .... 

Cant even catch up an everything theres so much pages going to try a liile later.. seems like the comp aint started though? 

heres a few pics from the  office .. 
4wks in flower
View attachment 1691578View attachment 1691579View attachment 1691580View attachment 1691581View attachment 1691582


----------



## indecline (Jul 15, 2011)

I planted a few male plants in the middle of a flower display on a roundabout in my town in the dead of night for a laugh.
shame that the council came to replace the display shortly after. had bets on to see how big they got before someone took them. 

dont try this at home. i needed to change my underwear after that, had a few cars come too close with their headlights. but meh, whats life without a bit of fun.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

Damn Dre! damn


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I took my wife to watch Harry Potter at midnight. She is a happy girl. I'm just tired, haha.





DST said:


> I think your update will wipe the floor with the new Harry fukin Potter film the little dick! lol.


I always wondered why girls liked him so much... then I realised ,,, Hes got the magic stick


----------



## indecline (Jul 15, 2011)

just spoke to a friend. loved his last line i felt like sharing it lol. 

"yo
whats up


what you upto tonight
well up for geting high




im playing a poker game tonight doing ok been at it for hours lol
ill be round yours tomorrow if your all game
ill have to see what the boss says but dont think i have plans




safe mate..
be well up for it




thought you wanted to quit smoking anyway lol




i do.. except I miss enjoying life"


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

Well here's me checking in on tings, and it seems like everyone is in bed or busy with real life, lol. What a rawkus night in Amsterdam, well not quite. Had a braai, fell asleep, woke up with the phone ringing and my mate asking where I was. Just got home and having a cup of tea and a joint...aaah. Bless the 600. So we stuck inlike some sort of timewarp on page 598, hahaha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

No one wants to break it


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

This is hilarious, come on, lets bust the baw.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

Dre that is some serious work with a single CFL! Great work 
Is it on a light mover?


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

Oil and DPQ nightcap...>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

you just posted exactly what I thought when I saw the pic...I am glad everyone is in bed, I laughed rather gifawishly.....he-de-ho.


whodatnation said:


> Dre that is some serious work with a single CFL! Great work
> Is it on a light mover?


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

I posted this in the funny pic thread, no pics but it's funny.
http://www.venganza.org/
Church of the flying spaghetti Monster, hehe.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

HOT JALAPENOS!!!
[youtube]0PWJSV785Po[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

Goodnight folks, looks like we'll be on page 598 for ever, hahahaha. ground hog page.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks D. I've been searching for something like that all my life. Now that I've found Pastafarianism I can finally live in peace. Thank you so much. May the FSM bless you.


----------



## Feirefiz (Jul 15, 2011)

howdy 600 , im back as promised to share some pr0n

blueberry from jordan of the islands, and blueberry jam from dr atomic, 3 weeks into flower
and here we are today, a few days from the chopping block, and to the left you may notice the next trial strain, thai lights from dr atomic.


and some money shots 

Blueberry jam:


Blueberry:


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 15, 2011)

Countdown is on!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh lord page 599! I feel like scarfing down some medibles  may the FSM help us all!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, hey, hey, 600 
Just some close up nug pROn to edge us one post closer to *PAGE 600*. 


*Northern Berry:*


































------------------------------------
*Matanuska Thunderfuck:*
























































Peace!	


**edit: all hail Rush and FSM*


***edit #2:37 POSTS UNTIL PAGE 600 ! ! ! *

_edit #3: these are medium resolution pics, hand-held, using finger for shutter release. And though I've been a Photoshop user & Painter user for almost 20 years, the pics above are straight off the camera with no touch-ups or adjustments. The way I'll be doing any pics I post during the Page 600-aroo-athon-alooza-fair. It's a lot easier to set up the shots properly before snapping the pics than it is to monkey around with them in Photoshop afterwards. I'm hanging on to the good stuff for 78 more posts (Super Macro, low ISO, buds touching the lens, good lighting, tripod with weights on the lower legs to anchor it firmly in place, and camera shutter release set to "10 second Timer" mode so there is no vibration or movement whatsoever)._ 


*edit #4: lets all just get down on our knees and pray to The Flying Spaghetti Monster that RIU's servers aren't decimated by the visual (and audio, hint, hint  ) onslaught that we of The 600 shall rain down upon them as we storm the castle walls of Unrighteous Brickweed, and ramshackle the unlofty minarets and parapets of Randomly Anti-social Online Behaviour with pics, and tales of memories of days long past, of buds we grew, herbs we are growing, and sweet dank rainbow nugs of frosty goodness that fill our dreams that are yet to be created and unleashed upon an unsuspecting world by the Mad Breeders of The 600 and beyond! 
And, when it has passed it's final conclusion, we who were there, we honoured few who typed, and uploaded, attached and posted with heads held high (pun fully intended), can look around to any he sees and, if they cannot look you in the bloodshot eyes through a THC-induced haze of Brotherhood and Understanding, then they cannot say that they were truly There when It happened, and they shall forever lament and hold their manhood cheap... 
For we stalwart brothers, we Noble Stoners from every corner of the globe (think about it... and get back to me when your mind has been properly blown...  ) who employ 600 watts of Divine Light to grow the finest cannabis known to mankind, we who came together to share the good, and the bad with our brothers shall look back on that glorious day and can proudly say, when asked where he was when the 600 turned 600, he can say, "I was There! That event, the finest and most random confluence of Cosmic happenstances that coalesced into reality for only the briefest of moments on that fateful day, will never happen again, anywhere or anytime, in the entire universe, in the complete multi-verse. From the beginning of Time/Space until the final Big Crunch, that was the only time it will ever happen. And I was There!." 
In Spaghetti Monster's name we pray: "Pass The Parmesan!"

**for those who won't be able to make it over when it happens, you will be sorely missed my friends  . Take some solace in the knowledge that at least it's archived here in the clubhouse for you.*


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2011)

just hilarious, need go change pants now!!!



DoobieBrother said:


> Hey, hey, hey, 600
> Just some close up nug pROn to edge us one post closer to *PAGE 600*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2011)

and doobs, there is only 40 posts per page I think....or am I mistaken?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

DST said:


> and doobs, there is only 40 posts per page I think....or am I mistaken?


That's what I thought, and have my preferences set to display, but.... oh!!!!!
Crap!!!
sigh...
77 posts... *MINUS 39 posts* (the remainder of the posts after the first post on page 600)... equals... 87 divided by the square root of Pi multiplied by 2 log7 delta9... 
38 posts from my last one?


Maybe I'm going crazy...
40 posts
600 pages
40 x 600 = 24,000 posts to get to page 600?
so, if that is true (I am terrible at math)...
24,000 posts - 23,927 posts = 73 posts until the start of the 600th page? 
Or to fill up the 600th page?
If to fill it up, then 39 posts should be deducted to get the number of the first post to be displayed as Page 600 (?).
soo... (trying again, oh, fek does my head throb...)
24,000 posts minus 39 posts = 23,961 posts to get through 599 pages....
So post #23,961 will be the start of Page 600?

34 posts from this one until Page 600 sound any closer to reality?

I better smoke a joint and cogitate...


[video=youtube;3ISLeHByD-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISLeHByD-I[/video]

[video=youtube;faJE92phKzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJE92phKzI[/video]

[video=youtube;ADPgTmca6Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADPgTmca6Zs[/video]

[video=youtube;Zc3KXwd8ZWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc3KXwd8ZWQ[/video]

[video=youtube;3qXNfNGQdSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qXNfNGQdSE[/video]

[video=youtube;Xb5a6wHKuxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb5a6wHKuxo[/video]

[video=youtube;HWRKFOmSBWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWRKFOmSBWI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, I feel like a flippin' GENIUS now.
Read the article if you must, or just click the second link to go to the video directly if you want to feel better about yourself:

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/24/is-this-the-stupidest-per_n_244440.html*

*http://www.collegehumor.com/video/5292946/brilliant-woman-solves-all-of-californias-problems*

[video=youtube;5omFFeLEXFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5omFFeLEXFE[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

need some info DST,if you will stop by this thread>>>https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/447422-need-some-assistance-vertical-grow.html


----------



## indecline (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, just started chopping at long last. I always thought hitting a bong while chopping would be pretty nice.

its 3 hours since i started and im still looking at an almost intact plant number 1. 

any good music you can reccomend for the session?


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> Hey guys, just started chopping at long last. I always thought hitting a bong while chopping would be pretty nice.
> 
> its 3 hours since i started and im still looking at an almost intact plant number 1.
> 
> any good music you can reccomend for the session?


[video=youtube;9sNC0HNF44w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sNC0HNF44w&feature=related[/video]

when im tryin to get my mind on my money.....
[video=youtube;a16NUb3WC-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a16NUb3WC-4[/video]


----------



## rasclot (Jul 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> Hey guys, just started chopping at long last. I always thought hitting a bong while chopping would be pretty nice.
> 
> its 3 hours since i started and im still looking at an almost intact plant number 1.
> 
> any good music you can reccomend for the session?


i listen to reggae wen im trimmin happy trimmin ras


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, hey 600! Getting exciting around here. 

Doobie, Billy Sheehan is a name I haven't heard for a while. I actually got to see him live and a place called the Knob Hill Tavern in Toronto. It was a biker bar, I was 17 and under age (19 was AOM) and the band was Talas out of Buffalo. They were up on stage playing when we walked in and sat down and not long after that when Billy did a solo. As a young Bass player myself I was blown away, and so were my buddies. All I heard after that were comments like, "you ain't no Billy Sheehan". Anyway, when he joined David Lee Roth and Mr. Big, can't remember right now which way that went, I was pleased that I got to see him before that. 

Here's one written by Talas that he brought with him and recorded with Dave and Steve Vai.

[video=youtube;5qEHNYBotwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qEHNYBotwY[/video]
[video=youtube;OwbeGUwyGrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwbeGUwyGrY&feature=related[/video]

Ok, I'll be back in a couple of hours after I catch up here.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't laugh but I listen to disco when I trim:

"I find romance
When I start to dance
In BOOGIE WONDERLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Ahahahahaha!

Gents, this morning is the first day of my club's golf championship. It's going to be 90 degrees and 100% humidity. I'm on form as much as I ever have been, so wish me luck!



rasclot said:


> i listen to reggae wen im trimmin happy trimmin ras


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Don't laugh but I listen to disco when I trim:
> 
> "I find romance
> When I start to dance
> ...


She's a Super Freak! Super Freak! she's Superfreakeeeee Ooooooow

Have a great game and kill em!


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 16, 2011)

Figured i'd wake up and you guys would be rockin page 600.........Good day to all you guys.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Talking about excited.

[video=youtube;iYuRjUO1OcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYuRjUO1OcQ[/video]
[video=youtube;PwXMkfeH95k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwXMkfeH95k&feature=BFa&list=PL2DFCAB5538FD491A&index=43[/video]
[video=youtube;WBYwLdSKo90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBYwLdSKo90[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2011)

I was sure we'd be on 600 wen i got in tonight but nay, cant be long tho>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, quick question. Has anyone ever tried making ISO using 70%? I'm in that boat scraping again waiting for harvest and I only have access to that right now. I figure the other 30% is water and will evaporate eventually too but I'm wondering if I'm missing something. 

Thanks
Mike

1 post closer.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys, quick question. Has anyone ever tried making ISO using 70%? I'm in that boat scraping again waiting for harvest and I only have access to that right now. I figure the other 30% is water and will evaporate eventually too but I'm wondering if I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike
> ...


I haven't.... Trouble is I live in a small town and can't get anything higher than that without mail ordering. I think you're probably just going to have to wait longer is all, I would think it will still work fine.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

Guess how many carrier bags  such a good boy, not sending them to landfill, what to do with em though :/







Following up on winning some beans from HC, i'll pass on the karma, not sure how many viable seeds i'll get from my exo x dreamtime but i feel like giving some to someone  closest answer wins or some such


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Shwag

TT, I say 42.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

123 bags on the floor, 123 bags, you pick one up you fill it with dank, 122 bags on the floor.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

OK everyone, I need some advice. I have a Super Silver Haze 45 days into flower and she looks like shit. I'm certain she's in a container far too small (this strain grows like a BEAST!) and I'm at a dillema. My flo box is only a 4 x 4 and this slut is taking up a nice part of my box. I'm wondering what you would do.... I'm contemplating just tossing it, transplanting it or letting it finish as is. Problem is that I've never done this strain before so I don't know exactly how bad it is. It still has as much as 40 days left but the bud development is poor to say the least. 

So, what would you do?


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

TTT,97 id say.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2011)

i'd say 106 TT.

and schwag bag, she doesnt look too bad to me. id let her finish, u could even transplant if you wanted too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'd say 106 TT.
> 
> and schwag bag, she doesnt look too bad to me. id let her finish, u could even transplant if you wanted too.


Thanks Tryna.... I'm goign to decide today or tomorrow and if I let her finish I will def have to upcan in the middle of flower. Not my fav to do but this thing is ridiculous. I'm used to dense hard bud development by this point and those airy fluffers don't hardly even have any odor lol.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 16, 2011)

Geeesh!

You fellas are straight up slackin today.






































(<"1 post closer">)


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

Y'all a sorry sight for the eye  Not that i'm any better at judging things, but shuck, i'm always a sucker for those village fête guess the number of sweets in the jar tables  that and lucky dip!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2011)

Schwag bag i had a SSH go well over 12 weeks flowering, it probably still has a ways to go before they start getting dense.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess 97 bags


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

And I guess 150 bags


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

100+ ... know someone who had a ton of em.. he shredded them and used them to fill some empty bean bag covers.. really comfy.. you'd probably need a few more though.. 



tip top toker said:


> Guess how many carrier bags  such a good boy, not sending them to landfill, what to do with em though :/
> 
> Following up on winning some beans from HC, i'll pass on the karma, not sure how many viable seeds i'll get from my exo x dreamtime but i feel like giving some to someone  closest answer wins or some such


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Y'all a sorry sight for the eye  Not that i'm any better at judging things, but shuck, i'm always a sucker for those village fête guess the number of sweets in the jar tables  that and lucky dip!


67 bags. 
No more, no less.

Well, maybe more, and maybe less. 

***six more posts until PAGE 600 ! ! !*


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 16, 2011)

103 bags, i take mine down to the local fruit and veg shop and give them away their always needing bags


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Schwag bag i had a SSH go well over 12 weeks flowering, it probably still has a ways to go before they start getting dense.


Cool thanks man! I upcanned her, trained her up nice, wrapper her around the bucket a bunch of times lol. SHe's gonna be stressed but I think she'll be just fine. I trimmed her up nicely too, will keep an eye on her.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL.....69 bags


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

You guys are funny. Dead air all day long and then comes TT with a guess the bag count contest for a couple of beans and you guys come out of the wood work. C'mooooon 600! 

[video=youtube;IFNwhOPIxvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFNwhOPIxvU[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

pull the trigger...

[video=youtube;e6fItFeYGTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6fItFeYGTc[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

hell yea..............


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

smellin good


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

What can i say? I am fantastic in the same fashion a stealth bomber is fantastic. Invisible then bam, he causes a storm. I've been lying out on my roof in a summer rain with a joint of cheese and cheese iso, i'm now just happily smiling like a twat and enjoying things, and did i say my face is attempting to reject it's muscular attachment to the head through the art of fizzing? Zoom!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

WoooHooo! Duchie was here too!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got back from the first 18 holes of the club championship. I shot 80 which with my ten handicap give me a 70. I'm in the lead by 3 shots. I had 2 three-putts. AAAAAGHHHH. I prefer to have everything to gain tomorrow, rather than everything to lose. I'm going to read the 600 now, thanks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Had to chop a hermie today, day 49. Still frosty as fuck tho


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2011)

some pussy pron! for the 600.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2011)

lol. I found my DOG hermie too late. I'm letting her/him grow out. I just hope I get a bunch of cheese kush hybrid seeds out of it. . . . . .





billcollector99 said:


> Had to chop a hermie today, day 49. Still frosty as fuck tho


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 16, 2011)

Wish i could smoke all you regulars out in here.

This thread is like a website within a website.

Good vibes to all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy 600 to all!
A little Super Macro pR0n for you:


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 16, 2011)

Hope this works. 600 pr0n, via iPhone.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 16, 2011)

Sonofabitch. That dEfinitely didn't work. Shitdammit.


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Sonofabitch. That dEfinitely didn't work. Shitdammit.


describe it to us then>>>>>>>


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Somebody got an odd, unfinished, with errors, rep message from me. Wow, that was hard to type. Anyway, no I'm not F'kd up. Well not that way. If you know what I mean? Ah, never mind. 

So, mr. west. I guess I'll be the first to ask about the stickers. How would we be able to get one like that?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

Creepin up on 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Somebody got an odd, unfinished, with errors, rep message from me. Wow, that was hard to type. Anyway, no I'm not F'kd up. Well not that way. If you know what I mean? Ah, never mind.
> 
> So, mr. west. I guess I'll be the first to ask about the stickers. How would we be able to get one like that?


You have to slather yourself in ripe tuna fish oil and then get on your belly and slowly inchworm your way through a room full of adorable, yet mortally ravenous kitty cats.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> You have to slather yourself in ripe tuna fish oil and then get on your belly and slowly inchworm your way through a room full of adorable, yet mortally ravenous kitty cats.


And I just opened that last can of tuna for lunch and didn't save any. Crap!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

Props on the first post G!
Big ups 600 party happenin! 
I melting in fudge at the moment  feeling good 

I got lots 0 pr0n! on the way! 
Will edit ~~~

Pleas no bump  I will blow em' up in the order I like in 1 p0st s0 h0ld 0n ~

BnS






























?P


















Space Bomb

woot, look @ at the nugget 





























BCO MVKM on the left and Space Bomb on the right.














I should add a few more cola shots of the BnS... yes.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> describe it to us then>>>>>>>


Big phat cheesey nugs falling on themselves- 7.5 weeks. Hope u had fun with the kitties Westy


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Doob. What are ya trying to do with that new avatar? Do you have some masterful scheme? I'm finding myself drawn in. Are you.....?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my whodat. I gotta hand it to ya, you got your shit together. That's beautiful. One day I'm heading west and somehow I'm drawing my line right by your place and looking you up, if you don't mind. I can't guarantee that I'll be able to leave though. Til then. 

Oh, and it won't let me rep you again. So Rep you!


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 16, 2011)

"Good morning guys. Couldn't wait for the upload to finish so off to be I went but here it is, ready to compete with the new Harry Potter release, my update. 

After changing the file data and converting it I was able the screw with the copyright detection. Yay! The song, chosen just for the Fat Cats on Wall Street, is High Class in Borrowed Shoes, by Max Webster (Kim Mitchell) Rock On 600!"

*duchieman,what size tent you using there, a 4x4?*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doob. What are ya trying to do with that new avatar? Do you have some masterful scheme? I'm finding myself drawn in. Are you.....?


*I* am The Master!
_You_ shall obey *ME*!!

...now if only I had a Flux Capacitor I could jumpstart my evil creation and begin my take over of the world...







--------------------------------------------
A Super Macro of a tiny ball of scissor hash (*it's the size of half a lentil bean)


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey doob Im sure I got an extra one lying around for ya... its a few years old though


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

imagreenwitya said:


> "Good morning guys. Couldn't wait for the upload to finish so off to be I went but here it is, ready to compete with the new Harry Potter release, my update.
> 
> After changing the file data and converting it I was able the screw with the copyright detection. Yay! The song, chosen just for the Fat Cats on Wall Street, is High Class in Borrowed Shoes, by Max Webster (Kim Mitchell) Rock On 600!"
> 
> *duchieman,what size tent you using there, a 4x4?*


 Pretty close. It's metric so it's a 2 cubic meter (3'4" X 3'4" X 6'8"). I wouldn't mind the extra 6" each way. I was looking at a new tent that is 4x4 for 110 bucks.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

Lentil? I seen that movie. Barbara Streisand, right?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doob Im sure I got an extra one lying around for ya... its a few years old though


[video=youtube;8AMXdMARaiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AMXdMARaiA[/video]

[video=youtube;XV_Dh2zvwLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV_Dh2zvwLI[/video]



duchieman said:


> Lentil? I seen that movie. Barbara Streisand, right?


Yeah, that's the one where she plays a lentil bean masquerading as a lima bean so she can be made into a soup instead of a loaf.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2011)

FUCK ME!!! hahaha, I have to come home early from a night on the town to try and get a post on PAGE 600 WTF, just kidding guys. Glad to see everyone is having a happy 600. It's 3:40am here, I am smoking a joint of DOG and loving all the 600 page posts, you guys are fukkin bob on in my book.

Now, I have had an interesting day indeed. The culmination was the following news. Cypress Hill are smoking an OZ of the motha fukkin DOG my partneros, can you believe it, I almost came home early to have a wank about it, how pathetic, hahaha. I thought it was cool. They are back in a couple of weeks so we'll get the verdict then....

Competition information to come.

GET IN THE 6double0 baby.

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

DST said:


> FUCK ME!!! hahaha, I have to come home early from a night on the town to try and get a post on PAGE 600 WTF, just kidding guys. Glad to see everyone is having a happy 600. It's 3:40am here, I am smoking a joint of DOG and loving all the 600 page posts, you guys are fukkin bob on in my book.
> 
> Now, I have had an interesting day indeed. The culmination was the following news. Cypress Hill are smoking an OZ of the motha fukkin DOG my partneros, can you believe it, I almost came home early to have a wank about it, how pathetic, hahaha. I thought it was cool. They are back in a couple of weeks so we'll get the verdict then....
> 
> ...


Shit I would be bragging to everyone I knew if Cypress Hill was smoking my herb!!!! Imagine if they drop it in a song!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

DST said:


> FUCK ME!!! hahaha, I have to come home early from a night on the town to try and get a post on PAGE 600 WTF, just kidding guys. Glad to see everyone is having a happy 600. It's 3:40am here, I am smoking a joint of DOG and loving all the 600 page posts, you guys are fukkin bob on in my book.
> 
> Now, I have had an interesting day indeed. The culmination was the following news. Cypress Hill are smoking an OZ of the motha fukkin DOG my partneros, can you believe it, I almost came home early to have a wank about it, how pathetic, hahaha. I thought it was cool. They are back in a couple of weeks so we'll get the verdict then....
> 
> ...


That is wild stuff, D!
I'd be nervous if it were mine they were spliffing, but word must've got out if heavy tokers like them are looking into it. 
Way cool!


[video=youtube;TpQVvF1TAqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpQVvF1TAqI[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.

Here's the link in my album if you want to download it. 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/

But as you have seen, this is the actual sticker itself.






Now as far as competition length is concerned. This one is going to run for a FEW weeks. I say a few because my brain is too twisted to decide what date it will close. So you got plenty time is what I am saying.

Please feel free to post as many pics as you want, who cares eh, its the 600 so me no care-io how many entries you put in.

I guess the judges will be judging on uniqueness, ingenuity, hilarity, plane old fun, and just 600 madness really. Christ, I am sure we'll end up giving out more than one prize anyway

The overall winner will get the following treats, plus they will be able to select another strain from the collectives range that is currently available....includes t-shirt(size and style available), spare transfers, the (3 + 1) X seed strains, and Grey Area grinder and lanyard, plus anything else I can get to include.

Our website is under construction but here is the initial, pre release scoop on the new seed collective called Breeders Boutique Cypress Hill be smoking our shit, hahahahaha. TOO DAMN RIGHT WE GONNA SHOUT ABOUT IT, COME ON 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But on to the gifts:











Okay, now you can all ask the loads of questions about the rules that I have forgot to mention, of hey, in the words of one of my favourite bars, Susies Saloon, FUCK THE RULES!

DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 16, 2011)

LG was here!!


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2011)

they were in my mates coffeeshop the Grey Area and he sold em a bit from his personal stash (that doesn't get sold to mere mortals!)


DoobieBrother said:


> That is wild stuff, D!
> I'd be nervous if it were mine they were spliffing, but word must've got out if heavy tokers like them are looking into it.
> Way cool!
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 16, 2011)

What a great party on page 600. But all good golfers gotta go to bed. I tee off again in 12 1/2 hours. lol. I'm just ignoring my girls this weekend. Ohhh, but I'm in for the contest. No rules suits me to the ground. Nite all!


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2011)

that is the MUTHA FUKKIN BIZZNESS........


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2011)

Me too, night jim-bob. night john boy, night granma, night 600!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 16, 2011)

600 pages.....wow....keep it up guys....and it's great to be back!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

That fking awesome D  mucho props and well deserved!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

One more little taste of the pR0nage:

MTF


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

I may be hung over from all this pr0n tomorrow.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 16, 2011)

hi all been on vacation how goes it


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 16, 2011)

look at u who dat...24001...ta dah


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck. It's over already? I feel liiiiike it was too fast. Like I needed more explosions and shit. Well, maybe not explosions. When is our next milestone? 6000? Fuck, I don't think I can wait that long. One. More. Hit. Guys. Just give me one more hit. 

Wait a minute. Every single day kicks ass here. Pr0n, info, and good people. I'm okay guys, I'm ok. I just smoked a jakey with my dad, and I feel good. Life is good. I'm gonna make. Yeah. 

Good times 600. Everyday is a milestone with you guys. There we go.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Fuck. It's over already? I feel liiiiike it was too fast. Like I needed more explosions and shit. Well, maybe not explosions. When is our next milestone? 6000? Fuck, I don't think I can wait that long. One. More. Hit. Guys. Just give me one more hit.
> 
> Wait a minute. Every single day kicks ass here. Pr0n, info, and good people. I'm okay guys, I'm ok. I just smoked a jakey with my dad, and I feel good. Life is good. I'm gonna make. Yeah.
> 
> Good times 600. Everyday is a milestone with you guys. There we go.


Too right! 
40 posts at The 600 goes by lickety-frickin'-split!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2011)

They should allow the thread 60 posts per page so we can do it again


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 16, 2011)

a jakey or a jeffrey? stroke the furry walls buddy!


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 16, 2011)

feels good to be back and also its always nice when u can take 4-5 days to not look at the girls, the growth is noticeable, ill get some shots on in the am im soooooo tired from driving almost 1000 miles today


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn boys... snooze around here and you miss page 600. Oops. What's up the the Breeders Boutique... that shit looks hot. Caught a couple fish today in the lake, and transplanted some plants into the set up. My closet is looking nice for this round.

Whodat... you need to win an award in general for your buds man. Shit is insane.

peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> feels good to be back and also its always nice when u can take 4-5 days to not look at the girls, the growth is noticeable, ill get some shots on in the am im soooooo tired from driving almost 1000 miles today


That's a long ass drive, muchacho. 
Well deserving of about 12 hours of sleep (about the amount of time you drove?).

Time to cook up some dinner for me, and then more work on my growbox so I can get closer to moving forward to my next grow.
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 16, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> feels good to be back and also its always nice when u can take 4-5 days to not look at the girls, the growth is noticeable, ill get some shots on in the am im soooooo tired from driving almost 1000 miles today


Woo! That's ankle swelling, knee locking, butt aching driving there. I've done lots of rides like that. You a trucker MM?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

Some of you may find this funny 

[video=youtube;mIMmYSdQMtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIMmYSdQMtc[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


wow cypress hill will have to change the words of the kush song, D OH GEE fucked with me, sing it. D OH GEE, fucked with me!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;H6Wl4Vb9y-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Wl4Vb9y-M[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont know why Im trolling judge judy on youtube, but she is killin me 
[video=youtube;bH57MnJIjkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH57MnJIjkc[/video]

[video=youtube;rHSte37BrOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHSte37BrOs&NR=1[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah man i have an idea for that , just need a printer and probably quite a few cartridges, fuck it, to the library!


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing those wacky pics people. And remember, there ain't no rules, lol. Except no PHOTOSHOPING please!!!! If caught! You will have yer baws mangled in the Flying Spaghetti Monsters pasta machine!!!! Capice!!!!

Great vibes in the 6!!!

Peace and here's to page 6000.

DST


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


 ing on these page is long.. Moves faster than vettel.. Nice porn all round guys.. need to go libary to unless black an whites good!

BREEDERS BOUTIQUE>>> 

Cant wait for the site to get up and running?


----------



## rasclot (Jul 17, 2011)

breeders boutique!!! i like it i like it alot!!!!ras


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm....all those strains look familiar....did a 600 member turn entrepreneur???


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Flowering girls, 2 cheese, 1 darkstar and 1 void (both void and darkstar went into the flowering cab about 4 inches tall, darkstar was re-potted into a big soil mix, the void was transplanted from soil into DWC)





Darkstar





Void





Jar is getting low so figured to harvest about 1/3 of the cheese scrog that wasn't seeded, or at least that's the idea, saw a couple but not many more.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 17, 2011)

TTT....take a full shot of that table for me.....that looks fkn sic.....looks like an Escher drawing or something.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Not a table, i've no idea what it's supposed to be, communal salad bowl maybe  or a tool for making ones stash look wholly insignificant, well that's probably jut because it is insignificant  7g tops.





Was walking past with no intention of spending any money but decided i had to have it purely as a harvest time accessory, which has proved fantastically useful first go


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2011)

how bout some pics of that exo x dreamtime?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey 600. Things are really getting exciting around here. Way to go D, very nice indeed. I like that word "collective". Makes me think of when communities were small and sparse but together they became strong. Quick minute to say good day before I run out for a bit. It's a beautiful Sunday morning here. Actually we're in the beginnings of a heat wave with temps at 30+ and tonnes of humidity. Sticky icky! Wish I could partake in all the great pr0n shots but this round I find myself with just youngins. But, they may not be all womanly yet, but the room is full. NO VACANCY!



Talk soon


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

genuity said:


> how bout some pics of that exo x dreamtime?


Nowt growing yet, those're the seeds in the unchopped cheese scrog. Also seems that last night someone guessed within 3 carrier bags so think that they will be the winner


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nowt growing yet, those're the seeds in the unchopped cheese scrog. Also seems that last night someone guessed within 3 carrier bags so think that they will be the winner


someone is going to be real lucky,i mean look at them exo calyx towers


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Ta  although that someone will be none others than yours truly. I sometimes move the odd gram or so, but normally smoke the entire harvest myself


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2011)

ha good one,im in the same boat,with smokeing my harvest..


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm guessing six hundred bags. Just finished reading page 600, congratulations to all of us. What a family.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2011)

What happened to page 600? Good pr0n and good friends made it a quick trip...mucho gracias.

DST
It just gets better and better...bravo

Smoke report on the selene
smells like fruit loops and the immediate response was one of a decent body stone and medium in the head, but hang on, the high continues to grow and is almost trippy, a fun ride, unfortunely the plants are slow to grow and the yield is small, in comparision with other plants the same age. I just put a clone into bloom that had vegged for twice as long in hopes of a bigger yield.





cof


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2011)

Merely expanding the portfolio bru, lol.


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hmmmmm....all those strains look familiar....did a 600 member turn entrepreneur???


And this is an outlet for us all on the 600, whoever wishes to partake can. 

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

genuity said:


> ha good one,im in the same boat,with smokeing my harvest..


me too


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cornish pasty cornish pasty cornish pasty


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600. Things are really getting exciting around here. Way to go D, very nice indeed. I like that word "collective". Makes me think of when communities were small and sparse but together they became strong. Quick minute to say good day before I run out for a bit. It's a beautiful Sunday morning here. Actually we're in the beginnings of a heat wave with temps at 30+ and tonnes of humidity. Sticky icky! Wish I could partake in all the great pr0n shots but this round I find myself with just youngins. But, they may not be all womanly yet, but the room is full. NO VACANCY!
> 
> View attachment 1694069View attachment 1694066View attachment 1694067View attachment 1694068
> 
> Talk soon


Looking good bro i knew it would not be long before you had that baby overflowing again...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cornish pasty cornish pasty cornish pasty


The "Champagne" of Hot Pockets&#8482; ! 
*_but without the intestinal cramping and projectile poo that will most assuredly follow_.... 

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/feb/22/cornish-pasty-earns-protected-food-status*


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

haha Dooby do you trademark everything? lol
Champagne of Hot Pockets&#8482;

edit, 
never mind


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 17, 2011)

Quick question club 600. Picked myself up a 600w set up and was wondering would a 40in x 40in tent be too small of an area for it. I was looking at this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330545611023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Here is the rest o my set up
reflector: Yeildmaster II enclosed
Ballast: HTG Dig greenehouse 600w
Fan: CAP 6in 435cfm
Filter: HTG 6in Carbon.
Bulbs: HPS Hortilux EYE and some generic MH 600w

Oh, and BTW, when I was looking for the tent saw this EIKO 600w HPS lamp 19.99 shipped. I know they aren't the greatest but holy crap is that cheap 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grow-Lamp-EIKO-LU600-600W-HPS-High-Output-Mogul-Base-/120747805598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1d214b9e


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2011)

patent pending


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

imagreenwitya said:


> Quick question club 600. Picked myself up a 600w set up and was wondering would a 40in x 40in tent be too small of an area for it. I was looking at this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330545611023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Here is the rest o my set up
> reflector: Yeildmaster II enclosed
> ...


That sounds good to me!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha Dooby do you trademark everything? lol
> Champagne of Hot Pockets&#8482;
> 
> edit,
> never mind


I already have never mind&#8482; trademarked.
That's going to cost you, oh... about tree-fiddy 

[video=youtube;zEal4VgJ7jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEal4VgJ7jE[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 17, 2011)

Greatest. Thread. Ever. 

Congrats on another 600 pages! A big thanks to DST for the thread being such a success with so many awesome contributors. Now for another 600 

How many bags were there damn it!? lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2011)

The next 600 will be even better with another 2 or 3 years under our belts collectively, dont worry the kittens wont get any older mwahahahaha!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I already have never mind&#8482; trademarked.
> That's going to cost you, oh... about tree-fiddy
> 
> [video=youtube;zEal4VgJ7jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEal4VgJ7jE[/video]



[video=youtube;9cn7xfBpZ3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cn7xfBpZ3M[/video]


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> That sounds good to me!


 Sweet, thanks!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 17, 2011)

imagreenwitya said:


> Sweet, thanks!


 I run my 6 in a 4'x4' tent....with pretty decent light penetration still around the outside edges....40"x40" would be awesome use of the 600 with the outer edges not being much different than right under the bulb.

Edit: Also....If you're serious about getting a tent I wouldn't waste money on the cheapo ebay tents...it's gonna leak light at the stitching and seams after a grow or two...especially if you run a negative pressure in the tent like I do....Look into GrowLab tents...the GL120 is what I use....got mine for like 240 or something like that.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I run my 6 in a 4'x4' tent....with pretty decent light penetration still around the outside edges....40"x40" would be awesome use of the 600 with the outer edges not being much different than right under the bulb.
> 
> Edit: Also....If you're serious about getting a tent I wouldn't waste money on the cheapo ebay tents...it's gonna leak light at the stitching and seams after a grow or two...especially if you run a negative pressure in the tent like I do....Look into GrowLab tents...the GL120 is what I use....got mine for like 240 or something like that.


Thanks for the advice, I will look into the *GrowLab's*


----------



## duchieman (Jul 17, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Looking good bro i knew it would not be long before you had that baby overflowing again...


 Thanks budd. It is getting very close to expansion time. Not enough room for my plans. Need to double up and all will be just ducky. 




imagreenwitya said:


> Quick question club 600. Picked myself up a 600w set up and was wondering would a 40in x 40in tent be too small of an area for it. I was looking at this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330545611023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Here is the rest o my set up
> reflector: Yeildmaster II enclosed
> ...


 imagreenwitya, that is the exact size tent I use and just posted a shot of all filled up just a few posts ago. It's a great size for a 600. There are imperial sized tents out there that are 48'X48" and that's about as big as I'd go for a single 600. As far as the bulb, I would grab one just to have as a backup, and a backup is something I would highly recommend. It would really suck to have the only bulb you have burn/blow out on you.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 17, 2011)

so whats the 600 club promo code for the new company D????? or do we still get free stuff through the fairy haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

So lets talk light spreaders 
Just picked up one for one of my 1ks cough cough ummm I mean 600  anyone on the 6 use em?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 17, 2011)

Always wanted to run bare bulb...just have heat as a problem with my thousand...um..cough..cough...six hundred...lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

1,000 internet watts = 600 watts 

And never propagate with a bare bulb: you don't know WHERE your plants have been when the lights are off.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally got me a 6 Hunned!! Sunsystem HPS600, with a off brand bulb. Cant beat free though


----------



## duchieman (Jul 17, 2011)

Wut u talkin bout Willis? What have you been running thus far?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wut u talkin bout Willis? What have you been running thus far?


Cmon now duchie, I fessed up along time ago I didnt have a 6 yet  DST gave me reprieve. 

Prior to an hour ago I was running Dual 400, 1 MH 1 HPS. Now I have a 600 HPS and a 400 MH running


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wut u talkin bout Willis? What have you been running thus far?


Me? or them?
I run a 600. 
If I had the circuitry for it I'd add a second 600 to run both HPS & mH at the same time. 

If them... my name is Paul is this is 'tween y'all. 

**edit: never mind&#8482;. I am slow today*...


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2011)

stomper og nug

DWC stomper og


?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 17, 2011)

You know how the 600 moves bill, it's hard to keep up on everything around here. So how's she look? I know you've seen 6's before I'm sure but seeing it all new and side by side with your 4's, how noticeable is the diff. I'm curious to see later what difference you'll notice overall in growth. 

All good Paul, no worries.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

It is soooo much brighter in there now. The white walls really help to reflect that light too. Better than mylar IMO. I just hooked it up so I cant wait to see the difference!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey. White men can rap and slap bass!

[video=youtube;kIHvQOr7P3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIHvQOr7P3M&feature=bf_next&list=AVGxdCwVVULXcK90XVpCVZywD377L65WkH&index=33[/video]
[video=youtube;AWdUExNVyW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWdUExNVyW8&feature=bf_next&list=AVGxdCwVVULXcK90XVpCVZywD377L65WkH&index=38[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 17, 2011)

@ imagreenwitya- I run a 600 in a 40x40 tent at the moment after downsizing recently. I think it's the perfect size for a 600. I've only done a couple rounds in this tent so far but they have been stellar IMO and I'm sure this next one will be too. Right now there's 10 plants vegging in it and I've got two more clones to throw in there. I am hoping to end up with 8 or 9 after sexing them which will fill the tent completely from wall to wall based on past experience.


Good luck bro and welcome to the 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey. White men can rap and slap bass!
> 
> [video=youtube;kIHvQOr7P3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIHvQOr7P3M&feature=bf_next&list=AVGxdCwVVULXcK90XVpCVZywD377L65WkH&index=33[/video]
> [video=youtube;AWdUExNVyW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWdUExNVyW8&feature=bf_next&list=AVGxdCwVVULXcK90XVpCVZywD377L65WkH&index=38[/video]


I'm likin' Corb more every time I hear him.
He'd have made a good Alaskan.
Funny, my wife heard me mumbling my disgust under my breath in the kitchen today while I was sharpening my knife.
She asked if anything was the matter, and I held up the cheap & near useless knife sharpener we have (the yellow one in the pic) and how it sucked.
She asked if we should get a good one and I said no, a good set of stones is expensive and this thingie sharpens enough for what I need it for these days: opening boxes, cutting tape, and stabbing someone.
She laughed and said "I don't think so!"
But she knows those are the reasons why I carry it always. Hey, I'm an Alaskan.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

See thats clasic doob for you...I thought you were about to say you cut the s**t out of yourself..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2011)

Im soo addicted to tha 600  
fingers crossed G XX


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey doobie who was the country westen singer that remade one of snoop dawgs rap songs...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it was gin and juice.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Some BBQ chicken enough to feed a family of 4 for $5


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey doobie who was the country westen singer that remade one of snoop dawgs rap songs...


[video=youtube;SunrKwykK_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SunrKwykK_Y[/video]

[video=youtube;FLwmk8nLvKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLwmk8nLvKs[/video]


[video=youtube;asrfBGkGsbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asrfBGkGsbo[/video]

and the master:

[video=youtube;FTH2fDzyqOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTH2fDzyqOM&NR=1[/video]


Holy shit:

[video=youtube;j8NrZ0D8a4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8NrZ0D8a4I[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey B.C looks like he lost a limb or someones been cheating with the chicken!!! Sure looks nice i smoke mine like that pretty often and its great i hate grease...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm likin' Corb more every time I hear him.
> He'd have made a good Alaskan.
> Funny, my wife heard me mumbling my disgust under my breath in the kitchen today while I was sharpening my knife.
> She asked if anything was the matter, and I held up the cheap & near useless knife sharpener we have (the yellow one in the pic) and how it sucked.
> ...


 Definitely a different lifestyle that northwest Rocky wilderness. Closest I been to Alaska was Prince Rupert B.C. Quite a few runs out that way actually. Wildlife galore with bears and moose all over. I also tried my hand in the oil patch for a month or so about an hour north of Ft. MacMurray, in the dead of winter battling -50C (-58F). That was a Klondike environment that's for sure. No different than the gold rush. Single, lonely guys following the big bucks in isolation land where there's nothing to do but drink, snort and screw anything you want cause your pockets are full for the moment. That's about all I could take of that. Then tried pulling logging trailers for a bit in northern Alberta, again in the middle of nowhere in dead of winter (has to be frozen to get in there) all chained up and no place to go on those ice roads. That experience lead me to catch a black wolf crouched behind this bush eying this Elk about 30 feet from him, both near the side of the road as I passed by. Still, not my bag and I moved on. Yup. Crazy life up there in that land. Couldn't imagine even further up your way. I like where I am now. It's tropical compared to that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

And speaking of Cypress Hill:

Prince Fatty doing "Insane In The Membrane"

[video=youtube;cuaefqgKs-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuaefqgKs-g[/video]


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks budd. It is getting very close to expansion time. Not enough room for my plans. Need to double up and all will be just ducky.
> 
> 
> imagreenwitya, that is the exact size tent I use and just posted a shot of all filled up just a few posts ago. It's a great size for a 600. There are imperial sized tents out there that are 48'X48" and that's about as big as I'd go for a single 600. As far as the bulb, I would grab one just to have as a backup, and a backup is something I would highly recommend. It would really suck to have the only bulb you have burn/blow out on you.


Yeah, I picked it up just to be safe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Definitely a different lifestyle that northwest Rocky wilderness. Closest I been to Alaska was Prince Rupert B.C. Quite a few runs out that way actually. Wildlife galore with bears and moose all over. I also tried my hand in the oil patch for a month or so about an hour north of Ft. MacMurray, in the dead of winter battling -50C (-58F). That was a Klondike environment that's for sure. No different than the gold rush. Single, lonely guys following the big bucks in isolation land where there's nothing to do but drink, snort and screw anything you want cause your pockets are full for the moment. That's about all I could take of that. Then tried pulling logging trailers for a bit in northern Alberta, again in the middle of nowhere in dead of winter (has to be frozen to get in there) all chained up and no place to go on those ice roads. That experience lead me to catch a black wolf crouched behind this bush eying this Elk about 30 feet from him, both near the side of the road as I passed by. Still, not my bag and I moved on. Yup. Crazy life up there in that land. Couldn't imagine even further up your way. I like where I am now. It's tropical compared to that.


Yeah, age is increasing my tendencies towards the warmth we enjoy here in Oregon. Sounds like you had quite the time though. 



stinkbudd1 said:


> See thats clasic doob for you...I thought you were about to say you cut the s**t out of yourself..


And, for the record, I've only stabbed *one* person, several (_dozen_) times: *me*. 
**edit: three people: Me, Myself, and I (?)*


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 18, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> @ imagreenwitya- I run a 600 in a 40x40 tent at the moment after downsizing recently. I think it's the perfect size for a 600. I've only done a couple rounds in this tent so far but they have been stellar IMO and I'm sure this next one will be too. Right now there's 10 plants vegging in it and I've got two more clones to throw in there. I am hoping to end up with 8 or 9 after sexing them which will fill the tent completely from wall to wall based on past experience.
> 
> 
> Good luck bro and welcome to the 600!


Good to hear, I'm debating between the 40x40 or a secret jardin 3x3 http://www.greners.com/grow-tents/secret-jardin/secret-jardin-dark-room-pro-dr90-ii.html 

I would love a 4x4 but I just don't have the room. Heck even 40x40 is kinda pushing it.
And thnx for the welcome


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

Its interesting that this larger tent size comes up when I mention a light spreader. I bet that a "larger" size tent for a 600 would work great with a nicer hood and a light spreader... Sounds like a very nice set-up,,, Im baked  how are you?


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jul 18, 2011)

Yo guys. Day 14 of flowering in my garden today!  Have a good week everyone!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

I miss The Midnight Special:

[video=youtube;y7rFYbMhcG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8[/video]
[video=youtube;_-IXJLgRnvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-IXJLgRnvs[/video]
[video=youtube;p8_FOQ7-P30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30[/video]
[video=youtube;GMlrI6IkQv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMlrI6IkQv0[/video]
[video=youtube;uWOdsa8yW_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWOdsa8yW_I[/video]
[video=youtube;BOTr_4Zs_Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOTr_4Zs_Us[/video]
[video=youtube;nTDRd0Z0O4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTDRd0Z0O4o[/video]
[video=youtube;mPLfDBcu_U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPLfDBcu_U0[/video]
[video=youtube;7b23VFcsbPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b23VFcsbPA[/video]
[video=youtube;0nJkCdv3G9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nJkCdv3G9w[/video]
[video=youtube;UjPCg5HtH1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjPCg5HtH1E[/video]
[video=youtube;9IslmcAApeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IslmcAApeg[/video]
[video=youtube;NYQBvrRa-4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYQBvrRa-4E[/video]
[video=youtube;934byztgh7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=934byztgh7Y[/video]
[video=youtube;cKSvc46QHjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKSvc46QHjc[/video]
[video=youtube;-ZZKRf-k630]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZZKRf-k630[/video]
[video=youtube;pqzdKRhBrrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqzdKRhBrrg[/video]
[video=youtube;Y47G-Wa4qfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y47G-Wa4qfs[/video]
[video=youtube;P3yQpzdIw5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3yQpzdIw5I[/video]
[video=youtube;EjHySIjYllY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjHySIjYllY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

Doob Im set for the night with music lol its gonna take my comp till tusday to load these vids haha.
O have [email protected] net!


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's a long ass drive, muchacho.
> Well deserving of about 12 hours of sleep (about the amount of time you drove?).
> 
> Time to cook up some dinner for me, and then more work on my growbox so I can get closer to moving forward to my next grow.
> Peace!


yea thats bout right i was running 6-9 over everywhere i could,

n duchieman na im not a trucker...just visiting grandma shes 92 so i figured i should see her a couple times this next year-2, and i dont mind the driving as long as i got some good green and my apple toys all charged and im good to go...and it was at least 30$ cheaper to drive for just the ticket rice not to mention i still gotta get to and from the airport 

all was good with the trip and my car got like 30-31 mpg..which i was pleased w, and all is well w the girls even though my co2 nor my bloom res pump did NOT turn on at all while i was gone...i also discovered that the timer had gotten to where even when in auto the power never activated in the circuit, so these shots are after 5 days and one water and ill do a side by side comparison the first night shot is yesterday and second is 10days ago and the other day shot is from right before i left...remember only the watering they got in last 5 days was what i did right before going ...just in case this happened...i not too dumb...lol...and the coco coir helps the


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Brother Doob, you have a severe Youtube addiction that I suggest you see the doctor about...calling Dr Greenthumb?!?!?!

LG, now the first thing I thought when I was posting was, "who is going to bring up the discount code and the Fairy," haha. I knew I wouldn't be disappointed.

So guys and the odd gal, (not that girls are odd, just there only seems to be one or two venture into the 6 for fun) WHAT DO YOU THINK THE DISCOUNT CODE WILL BE???? Reckon it may start with a 6, and end in a 0?

And as for the Fairy, the Fairy will of course still be flying strong, no change there brethren. Peeps of the 600 will be the first ones trying anything that comes out of the collective so I hope peeps see this as being a step up for the Fairy and the 600. 

And, for the 600 brethren who wish to have their creations put out to the world, then the facility is there.

We have a temp page up displaying a few strains as the site is under construction, but feel free to scadge a look in the interim. www.breedersboutique.com 

Happy Monday.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I just pooped myself lol
CHEERS 

Helofa dude you are D  and I was gonna comment on LGs sense of humor bud didnt


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

perhaps this should have it's own post.....

www.breedersboutique.com


Peace and Fairies,

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

LG is a funny one, it's all that time he spends in the surf getting thrown about by the sea....makes his tongue a bit slippery! hehehe.




whodatnation said:


> I think I just pooped myself lol
> CHEERS
> 
> Helofa dude you are D  and I was gonna comment on LGs sense of humor bud didnt


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

Im still struck that the Hill was smoking DOG  
any feedback D?

Love the site BTW


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

none yet lad, my mate said they'll be back in 2 weeks. I was just bummed I wasn't there......
[youtube]ThppEppMw5w[/youtube]




whodatnation said:


> Im still struck that the Hill was smoking DOG
> any feedback D?
> 
> Love the site BTW


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

Too caught up in the 600 pr0n fest tm eh?


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Too sh-toned more like.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Too sh-toned more like.....


Hehe yet another oxymoron, I love em 
I strive to reach the accomplishments you have D. Again, Mucho props main 

[video=youtube;iVL3wx_hLMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVL3wx_hLMk[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2011)

DST said:


> perhaps this should have it's own post.....
> 
> www.breedersboutique.com
> 
> ...


cheers to that dst!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2011)

and was just thinkin about it, i remember one time you called me a geezer and it has always stumped me, bc in america, or downsouth atleast, geezer is a word that som ppl might use to refur to old folks in a not so respectful way. and for some reason i thought id google it bc it just made no sense to me 
and UK has a completly different definition. HAH!


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

hahaha, we already having our very own Curious Old Fart on the 600.

Funny how some word in America are just a couple of centimetres away (in some case physically) from the English terms..."Fanny" being one that springs to mind (in my case, quite a lot, lol) In the UK, front bottom, in the US, back bottom!!!!




dababydroman said:


> and was just thinkin about it, i remember one time you called me a geezer and it has always stumped me, bc in america, or downsouth atleast, geezer is a word that som ppl might use to refur to old folks in a not so respectful way. and for some reason i thought id google it bc it just made no sence to me
> and UK has a completly different definition. HAH!


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

DAM!!! DAM DAM...no not Amsterdam, just god dam it! I just ran out of coco and it's pishin it doon here and I have 3 more clones to pot up and a whole load of other shit. My Exo cheese that has been vegging outdoors has roots coming up through the top of the soil!!! Need bigger space Daddy!!!

Guess I better get me speedos on then...swimming time again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Brother Doob, you have a severe Youtube addiction that I suggest you see the doctor about...calling Dr Greenthumb?!?!?!


I know, it's bad. 
I just pop over to check for an old music video and found a whole slew of performances from The Midnight Special and got carried away.
Sorry for spamming the thread.
I only do it to lay down some musical knowledge on those who might not otherwise be aware of some stuff.
I do apologize for the big list, and next time I'll just post one and include a link to the playlist for that subject so the page isn't a mile long with vids none but a handful of us groovy old codgers wants to see.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

wtf Doob your avs are hilarious  
for some fkd up reason Im developing an eddie murphy laugh lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2011)

lol i can only hope curious old fart was a respectable man.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> lol i can only hope curiouse old fart was a respectable man.


He "is" a very respected man.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> lol i can only hope curiouse old fart was a respectable man.


At one time he was, but then he started showing up here in the 600.


No, he's a gentleman and a scholar, through and through. 



whodatnation said:


> wtf Doob your avs are hilarious
> for some fkd up reason Im developing an eddie murphy laugh lol


That's okay, I find myself chuckle-snorting a lot when I'm here in the 600.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

mate, you carry on spamming I care not one jot, hahahaha. I just always forget to open a new window, start listening to a song and then go to my user panel to check new posts...song cuts out, doh!!

I downloaded the Freecorder!!!! Fekkin awesome btw!



DoobieBrother said:


> I know, it's bad.
> I just pop over to check for an old music video and found a whole slew of performances from The Midnight Special and got carried away.
> Sorry for spamming the thread.
> I only do it to lay down some musical knowledge on those who might not otherwise be aware of some stuff.
> I do apologize for the big list, and next time I'll just post one and include a link to the playlist for that subject so the page isn't a mile long with vids none but a handful of us groovy old codgers wants to see.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> He "is" a very respected man.


 i have no idea but i get the joke now. sry its early over here


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> i have no idea but i get the joke now. sry its early over here


 lol no worries, his name is curious old fart,,, no joke hehe


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a damn geezer and I'm proud of it, it's taken me a long time to get here. Congrats to our fearless leader for the dog being spread around and to the new breeders showcase where shopping is a pleasure. DST is going to become famous and we can all take a hold of his coat tails and go along for the ride.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2011)

amen to that. contribution is the key.

but idk bout grabbin on to coat tails, really we should all get our own coats! *


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

DST said:


> mate, you carry on spamming I care not one jot, hahahaha. I just always forget to open a new window, start listening to a song and then go to my user panel to check new posts...song cuts out, doh!!
> 
> I downloaded the Freecorder!!!! Fekkin awesome btw!


I'm glad you liked Freecorder  Pretty cool little prog 
And my flub is reading posts and listening to music from the vids, then hitting refresh to check for new posts, or editing my post while the song is playing which kills the playback. 
I read an interesting wikipedia article about short term memory loss earlier today, but I seem to have fogotten the jist of it... oh well, time to play some youtube music vids and surf around RIU! 
Actually, time to get a handful of hours of sleep. Have a teeth cleaning appointment with the dentist later today. 
More fun than eating bugs. 
Good night all, will catch up during my wake & bake.
Peace!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2011)

Since ya'll have been talking about me I thought I better show up and prove real. I've been working on my club 600 pictures...or at least the decals.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Coat tails are there to be hung onto, no one got by without at some point grabbing the odd coat tail (imo) That's what sharing and communities are about. We all go and get our own coats then the cloak room attendant is going to get over run, lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 18, 2011)

WHATS GOODIE FOLKS lol im hyper as hell this morning dont know why. My sample Pineapple Express Buds have been drying for 4 days they are almost done drying. I smoked a little bit of some and i got a nice buzz off just the sample 

DST ive been hearing alot about Liver i might have to travel to the Dam and chill with you and get some liver clones


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Well unless I get washed away HS, I'll be here.....


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

dst and cof some creative stuff  good luck 2 ya's


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

its the competition las, those things cof has printed off are to be posted anywhere you want and a picture taken, best and most interesting pic wins the prizes. I am not sure exactly what cof is up to, but something looks like it is going to get spammed! 

Good luck to you if you wish to join in the competition.


las fingerez said:


> dst and cof some creative stuff  good luck 2 ya's


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jul 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I know, it's bad.
> I just pop over to check for an old music video and found a whole slew of performances from The Midnight Special and got carried away.
> Sorry for spamming the thread.
> I only do it to lay down some musical knowledge on those who might not otherwise be aware of some stuff.
> I do apologize for the big list, and next time I'll just post one and include a link to the playlist for that subject so the page isn't a mile long with vids none but a handful of us groovy old codgers wants to see.


Preach it brother, the midnight special rocked!

I remember my Mom would wake me and my brother up and let us sneak downstairs to watch it. I remember seeing Queen, Kiss, and I think Steve Miller. If I'm not mistaken there was another show like it called Rockshow (or something close) 

Man, I miss the 70's


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2011)

DST said:


> its the competition las, those things cof has printed off are to be posted anywhere you want and a picture taken, best and most interesting pic wins the prizes. I am not sure exactly what cof is up to, but something looks like it is going to get spammed!
> 
> Good luck to you if you wish to join in the competition.


My mind is working overtime on the possibilities and I want to insure that I have plenty of the club decals.
I've already eliminated politicians and law enforcement as they are only regionally effective (and it could possibly identify me).
Let the photo fest begin!


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

aaaaalrighty theeeen!!!!!! this is going to be some awesome fun. props DST! the man with the plan.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

lol count me in for some fun and games by all means hahaha


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> So lets talk light spreaders
> Just picked up one for one of my 1ks cough cough ummm I mean 600  anyone on the 6 use em?


Yeah got them on both my 600's


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Yeah got them on both my 600's


So what do you think about them and can you post a pic of it in action?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2011)

Do those things go 'above' the light to reflect it 'down'? I might need to check that out. Kinda a waste lighting up the inside of my closet door.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Do those things go 'above' the light to reflect it 'down'? I might need to check that out. Kinda a waste lighting up the inside of my closet door.


do you got the rod faceing the door?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 18, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> So what do you think about them and can you post a pic of it in action?


I can try and get a pic of them in action but i could possibly get blinded at the same time lol the thought process behind them is that you can get your hoods down closer without burning your plants @ Jig they hang under the bulb and diffuse the light/heat i run my 600's 12"-14" above the canopy with no burning of foliage


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2011)

when i screw in my bulb tight,the rod is faceing the floor.
and im wondering if it is ment to be like that?

i know the hood is reflecting the light,but would it be better to have it the other way around?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I got the metal thingy on the door side, and I covered it with my trusty aluminum tape, so it should be reflecting a bit... but I have been thinking about making my own contraption sorta like the light spreader out of sheet metal. I never though of making the holes. 

EDIT: I thought you were talking about the thing my light is hanging on. About the rod in the bulb... I don't think it really matters where that thing is. You really want your bulb in snug into the socket, that's most important. I wouldn't worry bout the rod. I don't think it would make much difference. The rod in my bulb of course if facing directly away from the door, lol.

Anyways, here's a couple shots of the closet. It's finally up and running. I'm going 12/12 right away. I'm tired of you guys doing no veg and still destroying my yields.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> @ Jig they hang under the bulb and diffuse the light/heat i run my 600's 12"-14" above the canopy with no burning of foliage


I just suck so much air over my bulb it stays cool enough to be real close. Luckily I've only bleached a few buds. I can't wait to get some buds on my girls!


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 18, 2011)

here's how mine is fitted


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> here's how mine is fitted


You just copied the thumbnail mate... I can't blow it up to see.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 18, 2011)

hopefully this should work


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Pre 98 Bubba Day 47/70












and the best that I can come to emulating Doobie's SUPERDUPER MACRO lol,


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

D- sounds good about the promo code and the fairy still flying. i didnt doubt we will still get our fair share of the new genetics that hit the scene but i want to also support the company with some cash flow and get my own breeders boutique stuff! youve done a lot for us here at the 6 so im sure theres many of us who would like to give back by contributing to the boutique with some cash donations in return for seeds and with our own creations.

whodat- dont act like you dont love the humor haha! like D said its from the ocean making a slippery tongue hahaha. 

Doobie- i think you change your avatar more than i change my underwear!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Well you must have worse problems with flatulence than me, LG because Doob changes his avatar at least three times a day, hehehe.

We'll get promos codes for all the crew that's guaranteed. Cheers bud.

DST



littlegrower2004 said:


> D- sounds good about the promo code and the fairy still flying. i didnt doubt we will still get our fair share of the new genetics that hit the scene but i want to also support the company with some cash flow and get my own breeders boutique stuff! youve done a lot for us here at the 6 so im sure theres many of us who would like to give back by contributing to the boutique with some cash donations in return for seeds and with our own creations.
> 
> whodat- dont act like you dont love the humor haha! like D said its from the ocean making a slippery tongue hahaha.
> 
> Doobie- i think you change your avatar more than i change my underwear!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pic 3eyes. BC I'd say you are doing pretty good matching the super macro. That's a shit load of resin right there.

Hell yeah D. Promo code or not... I can't wait to be a satisfied customer.

The flatulent conversation reminded me of an old In Living Colour skit, enjoy:
[youtube]mb4OffU8OwE[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2011)

More video fun. I just recently came across some old recordings and started putting them up on youtube. Here's one I think you guys would like a little. Yours truly on lead guitar:

[youtube]clLDIr7yNMU[/youtube]


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> hopefully this should work


Ahhh now I see thanks for the show and tell.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

its supposed to eliminate the hot spot directly underneath the bulb,,, every hood has one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> and the best that I can come to emulating Doobie's SUPERDUPER MACRO lol,


Nice shot of the stickily ickily!
The plants look amazing whether from up in a copter looking down, or the views using a scanning electron microscrope.
And that bud has got some serious trichs going!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 18, 2011)

a little photo shoot during watering.



















































?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

"All of the trichs, all of the trichs. Turn up the trichs in here baby, extra trich I want yall to see this"
I changed the words to that song a little lol
Looking off the chain peeps!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2011)

My attempts appear quite pointless amongst these beasts, you guys do some damned fine work!

I've also been forced to admit my Cornish pasty was no such thing but rather a cornish style pasty, bloody PDO legislation. Tonight i'm taking a step even further in culinary excellence and plan on whipping up a couple of pot noodle and a vegetarian scotch egg


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I can try and get a pic of them in action but i could possibly get blinded at the same time lol the thought process behind them is that you can get your hoods down closer without burning your plants @ Jig they hang under the bulb and diffuse the light/heat i run my 600's 12"-14" above the canopy with no burning of foliage


My lights are nine inches from the top of the main cola and a foot from the rest of the canopy. I also have an air conditioned room and three fans blowing across my plants and a six inch inline fan to vent the lights. I don't know if htg still carries them but they have or had aero flow hoods that gave off a great light spread and you could put your plants four inches from the lenses with almost no heat with the hps burning and the mh you could have the plants hitting the lens with no ill effects from heat. So far I have seen no light bleaching of the leaves.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> D- sounds good about the promo code and the fairy still flying. i didnt doubt we will still get our fair share of the new genetics that hit the scene but i want to also support the company with some cash flow and get my own breeders boutique stuff! youve done a lot for us here at the 6 so im sure theres many of us who would like to give back by contributing to the boutique with some cash donations in return for seeds and with our own creations.
> 
> whodat- dont act like you dont love the humor haha! like D said its from the ocean making a slippery tongue hahaha.
> 
> Doobie- i think you change your avatar more than i change my underwear!!!!


I agree one hundred and ten percent. DST, I must say you've come a long way from our discussion only a year ago when most of the breeders boutique was just a thought. I'm thinking the insignia on the six hundred stickers should fit in nicely with the breeders boutique logo. As your breeders packs spread and six hundred stickers along with them the astute, or at least the people who aren't completely brain dead will I'm sure notice the insignia on both of them. Being available to customers is highly desirable and they can be directed to the six hundred for friendly advice. I would like to offer a piece. When looking at strains online, never is the info given as to how the plant was grown, soil, coco, hydro etc. What kind of nutes were used, the feeding schedule nor the ph at which the plants were grown. Does the plant like to be topped, lst'd, supercropped, scrogged? I feel any grower, first time or not would be pleased if this kind of info was included on the strain they are purchasing.

Promo Code...600


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks HeadsUp, it couldn't have been done so far without certain folks, and the 600 natcho!!! Everyone who I have had the pleasure of having banter with has been top notch and I couldn't think of a better place to send people should questions arise. 

So would the others like to please stand up???

Okay, I am sure I'll need to remind the others to stand up but I am off to bed the now. Have a good evening to the rest of you all.

Night, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> a little photo shoot during watering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, looking at those babies almost has me shivering and looking for a sweater to put on!
Frostiliscious!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I had another day dealing with bureaucracy today and I've been fired up angry all day. It was so bad it was consuming me. I just wanted to kick the crap out of somebody and that is NOT my nature. So I did two things I rarely do. I left the 600 to visit other threads looking for a fight. Well I found a thread that mcpurple started about why everyone is ragging on him for his opinion. Well, I finished reading the thread, with all it's crap, and without having to post a single word I found myself feeling a whole lot better. Can't really pinpoint why but I just do. I think it might have been the chuckle I got out of the crazyness of it all. Kind of like the old man in this vid.

[video=youtube;iTY6HTJoEkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTY6HTJoEkM[/video]

Now for something a little more calming.
[video=youtube;VN203RzcI24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN203RzcI24&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]

Peace 600 brothers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So, I had another day dealing with bureaucracy today and I've been fired up angry all day. It was so bad it was consuming me. I just wanted to kick the crap out of somebody and that is NOT my nature. So I did two things I rarely do. I left the 600 to visit other threads looking for a fight. Well I found a thread that mcpurple started about why everyone is ragging on him for his opinion. Well, I finished reading the thread, with all it's crap, and without having to post a single word I found myself feeling a whole lot better. Can't really pinpoint why but I just do. I think it might have been the chuckle I got out of the crazyness of it all. Kind of like the old man in this vid.
> 
> [video=youtube;iTY6HTJoEkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTY6HTJoEkM[/video]
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your day, duchie.
The 600 is like a calm oasis after I pop around the rest of riu (and the "real" world).
Definitely good threads out there, but lots of knuckleheads who just don't get it.
Or maybe they're between crops and agitated, or had a super bad day.
Some are just a-holes. 
Good to know you can always find a friendly word or two with someone here in 600-land. 

*crap! Have to pick up wife.  Will be on a little later this evening.



jigfresh said:


> More video fun. I just recently came across some old recordings and started putting them up on youtube. Here's one I think you guys would like a little. Yours truly on lead guitar:
> 
> [youtube]clLDIr7yNMU[/youtube]


Hmmm... mayhap a certain Canadian superstar of youtube infamy should team up with a git-fiddle player in Cali, and wanna-be bass player in Oregon, a drummer in ??? and figure some stuff out. 
We could call ourselves "600" or some such, maybe...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry to hear about your day, duchie.
> The 600 is like a calm oasis after I pop around the rest of riu (and the "real" world).
> Definitely good threads out there, but lots of knuckleheads who just don't get it.
> Or maybe they're between crops and agitated, or had a super bad day.
> ...



Thanks Doobie. It's all good though. Just dealing with a who can hold their breath longer thing. 



https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/Hmmm...%20mayhap%20a%20certain%20Canadian%20superstar%20of%20youtube%20infamy%20should%20team%20up%20with%20a%20git-fiddle%20player%20in%20Cali,%20and%20wanna-be%20bass%20player%20in%20Oregon,%20a%20drummer%20in%20???%20and%20figure%20some%20stuff%20out.%20We%20could%20call%20ourselves%20


> Hmmm... mayhap a certain Canadian superstar of youtube infamy should team up with a git-fiddle player in Cali, and wanna-be bass player in Oregon, a drummer in ??? and figure some stuff out.
> We could call ourselves "600" or some such, maybe...



I was thinking the same thing! Nice work on the tunes Jig. I finally checked out the others on G+ too. You've been keeping a secret. I think an online collaboration would be pretty cool We could always start with using drum tracks. I'll need a couple of small pieces of gear like a decent mic and such but that shouldn't be too difficult. Anyway, I'm in if you guys are. That'll definitely be Rockin The 600!


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2011)

hey everyone,just a quick hello and update !

Hello There! 

We are in our second week of flowering starting yesterday. There is a fair amount of preflowers or pistils and the tops are starting to condense. We are still on vegg food and will water with a high nitrogen content one more time and then go to flower food next week when we put in the sodium lamp. I swear the first week of 12/12 we gained a foot of growth. The plants were just under two feet with buckets and we are now at 3 feet. I was gonna start to vegg them at this height as it is the height even with my timer and looked like a good goal to hit before flipping the light> I'm glad I didn't ! 

I wish they were in full swing at the height they are now would be a perfect height. Hope they slow down soon. Next time we will flip the light sooner.

All is good and plants and family are healthy. The girls outside are doing great but really hard to keep up on the water on the Hotter days. I'm watering twice a day with the hose on trickle for about 10 minutes a big plant. looks like a minute bit of Iron Deff on the big ones out side due to heat lock I would believe. Looks to be getting better and I'm afraid to suplement more Iron to feed as it is very strong and will kill if to much is added.

I'll try to get a indoor pic up later.

Peace love and stinky feet! LOL


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok so here they are 600 i topped them friday morn and then i came home monday evening and found enough new groth to start to tie and train her so tell me if im on the right track or not and will this work well with topping and training the two main cola shoots...

Before and after pic's

I also transplanted into 2 gallon buckets my largest used to date..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks Doobie. It's all good though. Just dealing with a who can hold their breath longer thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ableton Live purports to have a very good virtual drum machine plug-in built into it (and piano. And even bass, but, come oooooonnnn  ). I have no doubt we can come up with whatever beats we can think of.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys, i am loving the all the trich pics being posted lately. Could someone blow this pic up for me. I cant seem to figure out how to make it big enough to see the trichs. Thanks if anyone can do this for me.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## buster7467 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Genuity.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2011)

the only veggie plant my "real"dogs did not eat...........


----------



## duchieman (Jul 18, 2011)

Here ya go buster, a little crop and clean.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ableton Live purports to have a very good virtual drum machine plug-in built into it (and piano. And even bass, but, come oooooonnnn  ). I have no doubt we can come up with whatever beats we can think of.


Hmmm... how about calling us "600dB" or "600decibels" or ???
Just thinking aloud 



and check out THIS "Superultraduper Mega-macro" shot of a trichome:
*http://www.sciencephoto.com/media/30278/enlarge*


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm really starting to dig these Sannies genetics! Took these girls a while to get going, but finally coming around. 

El Monstre 45 days 100% organic. 
View attachment 1696618View attachment 1696619View attachment 1696620

Killing Fields at about 37 days. 
View attachment 1696623View attachment 1696624


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Hey guys, i am loving the all the trich pics being posted lately. Could someone blow this pic up for me. I cant seem to figure out how to make it big enough to see the trichs. Thanks if anyone can do this for me.


NEVER ask Chuck to help you blow something up:

[video=youtube;-sGWRZFgmpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sGWRZFgmpo[/video]
[video=youtube;2wEa_JBWVas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wEa_JBWVas[/video]
[video=youtube;sKEtIcyx4KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKEtIcyx4KM[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

I still think if I hide under a table I'll be okay.....

And sticking with the MA ting....not sure this is Bruce Lee, but anyway
[youtube]SncapPrTusA[/youtube]

Peace, 600'ites.

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

nice shwag!!!!


Shwagbag said:


> I'm really starting to dig these Sannies genetics! Took these girls a while to get going, but finally coming around.
> 
> El Monstre 45 days 100% organic.
> View attachment 1696618View attachment 1696619View attachment 1696620
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

looks like sannies put out some real good dank.

that bruce lee vid is bonkers. i reckon its real for sure.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats so fucking cool, if its not Bruce who the fuck is it??


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

who knows mate, but he rocks with those nunchuckle things, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

deffo, id have cracked me plums in the first swing.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 19, 2011)

it was viral cgi ad for nokia i believe...



mr west said:


> Thats so fucking cool, if its not Bruce who the fuck is it??


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 19, 2011)

alright 600..
had a shock this morning .. the gas man that was supposed to be coming tomorow came today at 8!! I had to do a quick power down ,incense lit and thats just for my own smoking!! Guy werent to bad took forever doing his checks but they were all down stairs so that was cool .. 

I took a few from the room , i had to tie up the back lot as one fell and they all toppled like dominios which was i pain as i only had short sleeves on so my arms were lumped off..
Looks like the four seeds are all fem which is great..
View attachment 1697005View attachment 1697006


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 19, 2011)

Morning 600s Lets kick this day off with some Buds Heres my Sour Cream on day 78 I chopped a sample but i think she will be coming down on week 11 or 12 not sure yet





























Trics from samples Buds:


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 19, 2011)

Shitdammit, forgot to post some shots that I was trying to post on the 600 page 600 Contest... these are oldies, but goodies. Some Rocklock. She was nice  If it's too late, well, too bad, yer getting pr0n anyway 600  Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2011)

For Bobo, and anyone else who missed this:


DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 19, 2011)

Tonights my last night at work so tomorrow im gonna try to do something special I NEED SOME DST STRAIN in my garden ;D good luck to you all but im dead set on winning this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Yo 600 

Heres some of my pineapple express
View attachment 1697166View attachment 1697168View attachment 1697169


btw.. can somebody tell me how i post big pics?


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi ecs, welcome to the 600.

Easiest way I find is upload your pics to the album, then just copy the BB code which is at the bottom on the right and then paste that into your post.


[email protected] said:


> Yo 600
> 
> Heres some of my pineapple express
> View attachment 1697166View attachment 1697168View attachment 1697169
> ...


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2011)

right click your pic,when the pic blows up,left click the pic,lil screen pops up,
find "copy",click it.

then left click in your reply,find paste,click it.
like this......


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

THE COMPETITION WILL BE ON FOR AT LEAST A MONTH.....PLENTY TIME GUYS AND GALS, NAE EXCUSES ABOUT DOGS BEING SICK ON HOMEWORK AND SHIT LIKE THAT, CAPICE? hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

It Is ON! 

nice heads ecs!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

any of you guys use mac? it doesent seem to work with the copy thing..it only copys the url to the reply and i cant find any bb code on my pictures.. only the text of the file name and size... example... img1824.jpeg 800 x 600


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yo 600
> 
> Heres some of my pineapple express
> View attachment 1697166View attachment 1697168View attachment 1697169
> ...


Are those G13 Labs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah those look nice. That's what I'm growing next as soon as I get my new grow room set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It Is ON!
> 
> nice heads ecs!


Thanks a lot mate.. this is my third grow, so i´m very satisfied.. thinkt its a bit over 500 grams.. getting the very last moist out atm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Yeah those look nice. That's what I'm growing next as soon as I get my new grow room set up.


great strain... very dense buds, fast flowering and very potent..


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey D will there be any samples of the finished product from your seeds before i delve into my long pockets with my short arms to make a purchase i'll be in town next week


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

hehe
I use a mac, all I do is set up my post with the thumbnails then "preview post" and just drag the thumbnail down and copy and paste it into the image icon... hmmm sounds confusing sorry
You can see the image icon in the "quick reply" box.. Its a small pic of what looks like a tree.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 19, 2011)

odyssey!
600watter.
vertical lighting

maybe 3 more weeks to flower


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Last Try






wuhooo 


thanks mate


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok... here's how I do it and I'm sure it will work. Mac or no.

hit the 'Go Advanced" button below the post area. Then hit 'Manage attachments' in the Additional Options area. Click the "Add Files" button in the top right. Then "Select Files" at the bottom of the new popup. Pick the pics you want and then hit the "Upload" button.

Now... hit the "preview Post" button below the post area... this will give you a look at your post with little pics in the bottom. Right click (or whatever you do on a mac) each pic you want big and select "Open in new tab" (or the mac equivalent).

Now go to the place in your post you want the big picture and hit the "Insert Image" button along the top of the post area... it is next to the email button and the video button. It has a tree (quite appropriate). Hit that and you can enter a url for a picture... guess where you get that url... in the tab that has the big picture.

Put the url in the insert image dialog box and hit "OK" or the enter button.

BOOM!!! Big pic.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> odyssey!
> 600watter.
> vertical lighting
> 
> maybe 3 more weeks to flower


Nice looking Odyssey you got there clown buddy. I grew some odyssey and LOVED LOVED LOVED the smoke. It's a shame I only harvested 10g's, lol. It's looking like you have quite a bit more on your hands. mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Just figured wtf and went for it, trimming seeded bud is a pita if you're being careful trying not to lose any seeds, the resounding crunch i got here and there was testamount to them at least not simply being green mushy things  The only issue is i'll be accumulating seeds as i smoke the product, not just tearing the harvest to pieces  might take a while to put 10 bags together  

Last 2/3 of the cheese plant 





1 hour later






Exodus?  Reminds me of dr grinspoon






Did i mention i also have a 11L bucket full of popcorn buds and buds fluffier than i could be arsed to trim?  Isoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoiso. Also found a deal on a volcano  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Classic-Volcano-w-Easy-Valve-Portable-Vaporizer-Combo-/160621906437?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo=DLSL%2BSIC&its=I&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=8&pmod=190545991532%2B190545991532&po=&ps=63&clkid=1434396885187834107

Pretty much identical price to everywhere except you get a free £35 portable vape  also asked and they're happy to do me a solid valve kit for the same price 

1 cheese left in the rotation and then it's new bud time, and following that the goodness really begins, got a rather tasty sounding AK48x Cheese Quake from a certain fairy and a romulan and a black rose from an alternate fairy from across yonder plains and seas all a' veggin  whooohoooooo.

I've workmen arriving any day to tear my flat to pieces, not sure how long they're gonna be here for, hence the un-planned harvest, not fun, might not even have running water, might be forced to move out somewhere for a spot.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

hello lad, I think i have samples of most of them, except the deep psychosis and the smell cherry/cherry blues. when you over?




3eyes said:


> Hey D will there be any samples of the finished product from your seeds before i delve into my long pockets with my short arms to make a purchase i'll be in town next week


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> hello lad, I think i have samples of most of them, except the deep psychosis and the smell cherry/cherry blues. when you over?


I'll be hitting centraal approx 18.30 on Thursday next week then straight to the apartment to check in then the fun begins


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you over for the weekend? Would be cool to meet if your able to.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Are you over for the weekend? Would be cool to meet if your able to.


I'll be there for 4 days so i think a visit to the Grey Area will be in order for a cuppa and a chat and maybe even some beer in a bar later don't normally drink (any more) but a couple won't hurt lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice Pineapple Express a few pages back...Who ever that was, sick plants! Anyone grew any of the new strains from G13 Labs? I am looking to get the Sour AK soon, maybe the Sour Candy as well. Speaking of Kandy... My Kandy Kush x Skunk is into the 9th week and is still almost all white hairs, I am think 12 weeks for that girl at least! Longer than I expected but its ok, Big buds all over and smells of fruity dankness. I Lst'd that bitch, no topping like most of my plants, but I had more time to work with her in veg than most. Oh yeah, hello! I have been gone a while havent I? Anyway, a few questions for any of the guys using guano, I believe badmasonman was a guano user, is he still around? Anyway, I am starting to use guano teas to feed my plants with, do you feed on a normal schedule, like feed water feed, or feed, water, water, feed? And flush about the same 10 or more days? I flush for 2 weeks myself usually. Also, are you still using things like Cal Mag, and other bloom boosters with your guanos or just the guanos, with wormcastings and such? I have heard to use some molasses in tea making is that a good idea? Honestly, right now I am relying on the honesty of an ebay seller, and his feedback received from buyers, I bought a mixture of what should be good stuff, if its all in there that is... So here is that mixture,
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2-14-1
Barn Floor Scraped Bat and Owl Guano, Earthworm Castings, Jamaican Bat Guano, Indonesian Bat Guano, Fish Bone Meal, Kelp Meal, Granular Humic Acid, Water Soluble Fulvic Acid, Amino Acid Blend, and Azomite
Over 28 strains of Myko, Rhizo, and auxiliary biotic beneficial bacteria
Over 70 Minerals and Trace Elements
The seller says there is a list of all the micos and minerals and such with the product, and he has some good reviews of the product, so Im giving it a try. Rather than order it all separate. With that mix, can anyone think of anything that NEEDS to be added in there to ensure healthy plants? I think I should continue using the Hygrozyme with this, I will see I guess with time and use how it all goes. If this doesnt work out I will buy separate ingredients to make sure I know what is what...Take care, Club 600.


[/FONT]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey OD long time no see, how ya doin?

Iv been using this mix for over a year now it has served me well. And YES molasses is key in brewing, its feeds the microbes so they can reproduce like crazy, it also has some other goodies in it. I like to use black strap molasses 

anywho heres the recipe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Guano Tea and Kelp: 

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix- 
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea. 
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses. 
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering. 

Veg mix- 
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG) 
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican) 
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC) 
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract 
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.) 
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea. 
To that 5 gallons of tea add: 
5 tbs. Liquid Karma 
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses 
Use it to water with every 3rd watering. 

Flowering nute tea mix: 
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano 
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings 
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican) 
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.) 
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea. 
To that 5 gallons of tea add: 
5 tbs. Liquid Karma 
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses 
Use it to water with EVERY watering. 

You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Eye of newt and toe of frog, you lot crack me up, brilliant!!!!! I can't imagine either of you have missed anything in yer witches brew...hehe, off to giggle some more, I love the 600!!! Whodat, you need to mix me a cocktail, but one I can drink!!! 

D


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Eye of newt and toe of frog, you lot crack me up, brilliant!!!!! I can't imagine either of you have missed anything in yer witches brew...hehe, off to giggle some more, I love the 600!!! Whodat, you need to mix me a cocktail, but one I can drink!!!
> 
> D


My drinks have quite the backbone on em


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

i can imagine mate, you certainly don't seem to do things by halves


whodatnation said:


> My drinks have quite the backbone on em


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> i can imagine mate, you certainly don't seem to do things by halves


me, overkill? nahhhhhhhhhh  never!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey whodat, Im not doing bad, how about yourself? I will go ahead and pick up some black strap molasses to add to my brews. I will hold off on the Liquid Karma, as there is Kelp Meal in my mix, and Liquid Karma is derived from Kelp also. Though it may be more expensive, a much better liquid kelp additive would be Roots Organics extreme serene. I love the roots organics line of nutrients, thick and nasty like organics should be. Botanicare has lost some of my respect after comparing some labels and ingredients. They just are not concentrated enough and you have to use way too much of them for the money, the more expensive brands pay off in the end in number of gallons made due to concentration of the nutrient mixture. Though they are indeed great nutrients, and their Cal Mag is still one of the better nutes for Calcium and Magnesium deficiencies in the flowering stage. Whodat can you suggest a brand of black strap molasses, or anyone else have a favorite brand that they use? I ordered a pump for a 50 gallon tank today, and an air stone, I will be making my batches up in a 5 gallon bucket. I think thats enough air rolling through to brew it up nicely. Im not worried about extra when I make it, as the extra will be used on tomato plants, squash, etc.... My squash and zucchini plants have leaves like elephant ears, I bet they are every bit of 18 inches wide on the biggest leaves. I love growing different plants! Ok so, stocking from the dollar store for tea bags, thats easy. I dont have to tell them what I need them for, I will buy every damn one, I want them to say something...ha ring the shit up and take the money bitch... Give me my fuckin receipt. Thats how that would go. I would imagine you could get quite a few tea bags out of pack, if you cut them up and tied the ends off tight enough. Should be fun, new stuff to try, Im kind of excited to be making up my own nutrients mixtures!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

Im doin good OD thanks 
I just used the BSM I found at the grocery, unsulphured.
Mixing your own tea will beat anything you can buy off the shelf,,, its alive, its alive mhuhahah!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, so unsulphered black strap molasses. That should be an easy pick up then... I started using guano about 3 weeks ago when I got some samples in the mail from a company called Vital Earths Organics. I top dressed my plants the first time, then I just watered for about a week, then I started going every other watering with Mother Earths Super Bloom Tea from AN, along with some other stuff like Bud Candy, Liquid Karma, and Hygrozyme. The second time I used the guanos I just put them in with my water in the jugs and shook the hell out of it, looked like I dipped some water from the septic or something, but my plants went nuts. Also with the guanos were some Glacial Rock minerals and Worm Castings. The guanos were their Rose and Flower mix, something like 5-9-4, their OG bloom (bat and seabird i think) which is 0-9-0, a high phos bat guano 0-13-0. My plants put on resin at the end of week one for the ones that were at that point! The others that were a little older went crazy with trichs as well. Plus the flowers themselves grew quite a bit over a couple of days after the half ass tea I gave them. I say half ass because I shook it up and didnt brew it. After seeing these results, exactly like you said, beat anything that I have ever bought, I decided to switch completely over to teas. I just got in a bloom booster that I havent used yet that is basically liquid bat quano, I bought before my last tea feeding, and just got it in. It is the Roots Organics HPK. I will use it because it is a liquid bat quano, I might put a bit of it in my teas to up the K in my tea, the N is fine at 2 for flowering, and the P is fine at 14, but I think its like 1 for the k, I want that a bit higher... Oh yeah, I am running Emerald Triangle seeds this run for anyone interested, and they are bad ass plants. I highly recommend that company. All grew fantastically through veg, cloned very well, and are flowering great. The Super Sour OG could have kicked into flowering faster but hey, they all do their own thing. The strains from them that I am watching grow are...Grapefruit Krush (vigorous vegger, doesnt stretch much, frosty as hell), Lemon Diesel (short/bushy vegging, shows her thai and chem traits in the stretch,nice flower formations), Super Sour OG, I dont see this plant much (bush as hell in veg, slow to flower, we will see) Emerald Jack (great hybrid plant, vigorous in veg like the others, not a bad stretch) Mastodon Kush (smells amazing, frosty, looks like it will have some huge colas). All of these strains great fantastic. Best ones I have grown yet from seed. No bullshit. If that plays out in the end to be the same, only time will tell. They all had huge fat leaves, bigger than my hands by week 3 of veg. I had an extra Mastodon that I threw into flowering at like week 2 in veg, its 2 weeks from finish, and stinks like hell, frosty little bitch she is, and what a nice cola, it would be tight if it wasnt covered up by the bigger plants. The others are between 25 days and like 33 days of flowering. All doing quite nicely. I highly recommend that seed company. I have some regular Bubba 76 seeds from them I plan on breeding with in the future. All the ones I have now were femmed. Anyway, I have said a lot, take care Club 600.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. How come I'm always too early or too late for the party? I ran across this quick article on JackHerer.com. Now I know I post quite a bit of this stuff on MJ laws and what's going on, and I don't always want to bring the party down with seriousness so I've laid back a bit but, this one is very interesting considering the times. While soldiers in all our countries are coming home from war, there are some people who are requesting that the federal government allow them to go ahead with testing of MJ on PTSD sufferers. This is the gov as you all know that are denying it's benefits right now. To me this is big because I wonder what they will do? Will they stick to their guns and say no? Or, will they bow down to pressure and let it go ahead, potentially proving it once and for all? I think it's going to be pretty damn hard to say no. At very best, it's another crack in the wall. 

http://www.jackherer.com/archives/marijuana-for-treating-ptsd/

Be back later to catch up.
Cheers.

EDIT. ok, ok, I'm sorry but this is too ironic. Forbes magazine is going pro legalization thinking it will help the budget. It's not going to be helping the people that does it. It'll be Wall Street that finally gets it done for their interests. And we all know who shares their interests. 

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/27766


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

Iv read about that duchie  
Its only a matter of time before something happens... It cant be illegal forever ya know 
and when it is, I'll be growing the biggest monsters humanly possible! outdoors of course. Maybe in a sealed greenhouse with co2 ha


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2011)

I hear ya whodat. I just can't stop thinking how many times Wall Street gets their way. This would be one time I wouldn't mind. I don't care who has the key, just open the frickin door already.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 19, 2011)

Open outdoors for me, prevegged for a few months, man the monsters that would create under my care. I wonder how plants it would take to turn my fence into a wall of green. Ahh the possibilities legality would bring...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv read about that duchie
> Its only a matter of time before something happens... It cant be illegal forever ya know
> and when it is, I'll be growing the biggest monsters humanly possible! outdoors of course. Maybe in a sealed greenhouse with co2 ha


No way, you too? Lemme know if you're into Hawaii, cuz that's were we'll be, doin' the saaaaaame thing lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Who all in the 6 lives in socal? I know of a few of us but I often wonder if there's any others that live around me. I've been to Jig's place and Bajafox's place. I've ridden with Strictly Seedless and talked to Billcollector on the phone but that's about it. 

I decided to wait on cutting back the hours of light until I get the clones in their 3gal bags (which I'm doing tonight). I'll start reducing the light on Friday or Saturday now and hopefully the other two clones I got from my brother will be in there by then. I picked up a Master Bubba Kush and a White Russian from him that had been in his himudity dome for 9 days and had some roots but not a lot. They're in my humidity dome now but I plan to try removing them tonight or tomorrow to see how they react. They wilted a little on the drive home from his place but have come back nicely in the last 48hours that they've been here.

I'll snap a couple pics of the tent once they're in there with everything else and post them up.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I too would want to just line my fence with MJ trees. That would just be too cool and if everyone could legally grow it, there would be less worry of someone stealing your shtuff IMO.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah and believe it or not there are actually people out there that grow and dont want it legal because it would mean lower prices.... wtf.
Anywho, Im not worried, weed is growing strong  and no one can really stop it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv read about that duchie
> Its only a matter of time before something happens... It cant be illegal forever ya know
> and when it is, I'll be growing the biggest monsters humanly possible! outdoors of course. Maybe in a sealed greenhouse with co2 ha


And, when you're old and ready to retire, you can put 5 golden tickets in five random oz bags and whomever finds them gets a tour of "*Willy Wackytabacky's Cannabis Factory&#8482;*" and get to spend the day seeing what goes on behind the scenes as the green-skinned oompa-doobies chop, trim, and process the mutant haystack-sized buds into smokables, oils, hash, and medables for the world to enjoy.

Just don't sneak any tokes off of that "*Everlasting Bongstuffer*" he's still working on. 
You don't *even* want to know what'll happen to you if you do!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

hahah doooob  Im serious bros... Im talking like a 6month to one year veg and then flowering. I would need an army of oompa-doobies though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

Would love to see orchards of different strains like that!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

MOre roots = more fruits  that'll be a big part of it  yeah I'll need bulldozer for sure. I'll also need a cherry picker to get to the top branches  Outdoor scrog is def on the to do list.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> MOre roots = more fruits  that'll be a big part of it  yeah I'll need bulldozer for sure. I'll also need a cherry picker to get to the top branches  Outdoor scrog is def on the to do list.


 
youll deff need a field worker
and as long as its not to hot,ill work.

detasseling weed plants,that be the [email protected]#t.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> youll deff need a field worker
> and as long as its not to hot,ill work.
> 
> detasseling weed plants,that be the [email protected]#t.


Sorry G but it gets hot as sh!te in Texas


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to try putting one in my backyard next year using the scrog method that Las Fingerez uses. I'll veg it inside for a few months or until it fills a tent and then move it outside with a second screen next to the one it's already trained into so that I can train it into the other one too during it's outdoor veg and stretch and what not. Keep the beotch close to the ground so it draws less attention.

Probably put up the cover I had over the outdoor vegetable hydro setup i was running for a while so that it's not directly visible by the neighbors, hehe. It was poly and let enough sun through to grow some bomb veggies so it would probably work good for weed too.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry G but it gets hot as sh!te in Texas


yea,thats real heat wave country..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> yea,thats real heat wave country..


the plants will LOVE it as long as they have enough water


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> the plants will LOVE it as long as they have enough water


"In other news, the Rio Grande mysteriously dried up today at 4:20-pm Central Time leaving nothing but a dry and barren gulch.
Authorities are unsure of the reason the river disappeared in a puff of smoke, however it is suspected that agriculture had something to do with it."


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

I would never!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

Just need to get Aunt Beru to loosen up the purse strings so you can get a couple of vaporators & service droids the next time the Jawas come calling...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

Doob I had to google everything you just said and still dont know haha Must admit Im quite ummmmmm hehe


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2011)

im still trying to get it too.but i know its funny.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

"I think doob is uner the influence of the dark dark reefer madness side." 
As I slowly wave my hand from right to left.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

I blame the weed on my behavior.
I know what I did was wrong, but society is to blame for my ills...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> "I think doob is uner the influence of the dark dark reefer madness side."
> As I slowly wave my hand from right to left.


These are not the bongs you're looking for... 

You haven't smoked SHIT until you've burned a bowl of Tatooine Blue Shivers...
So damned frosty it makes frozen carbonite seem like molten lava!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

shiver me timbers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder what space weed is like....


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey hey in here guys. Just poppin in for a sec to say what up. Hope everyone is havin' a good one.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey in here guys. Just poppin in for a sec to say what up. Hope everyone is havin' a good one.


hell,doobie is makeing sure of that.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> These are not the bongs you're looking for...
> 
> You haven't smoked SHIT until you've burned a bowl of Tatooine Blue Shivers...
> So damned frosty it makes frozen carbonite seem like molten lava!


New strain name. "The Force"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't MAKE me bust out my spoons in this here biatch!!

[video=youtube;6TS9ugnarQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TS9ugnarQQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> New strain name. "The Force"


Purple Force&#8482;, Blue Force&#8482;, Force Berry&#8482;, Force Cough&#8482;, OG Force&#8482;, DOG Force&#8482;...


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2011)

"THE FORCE"OG

skywalker og x stomper og-by GageGreenGenetics


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 19, 2011)

Just thought of something... next pr0n off could be on the 666. I don't know what the theme would be, tho. Most demonic looking plant? Or do we all just take pictures of ourselves in fucked up costumes rolling in our gardens? I'm not sure either way, but lets party.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Don't MAKE me bust out my spoons in this here biatch!!
> 
> [video=youtube;6TS9ugnarQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TS9ugnarQQ[/video]


Id like to see chuck noriss' punk ass try that.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> "THE FORCE"OG
> 
> skywalker og x stomper og-by GageGreenGenetics


 Wow genuity. Did you already know that or did you search for it?

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&p=1780

Never mind. I saw your post there and that answered that. Crap. Thought I had a good one there.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow genuity. Did you already know that or did you search for it?
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&p=1780
> 
> Never mind. I saw your post there and that answered that. Crap. Thought I had a good one there.


lol,crazy how things work.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> lol,crazy how things work.


 The world is truly getting smaller and original ideas harder to find. Someone say something about Golden Tickets. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2011)

This is kinda funny, 6 plants - 600 watts - club 600 

2 days into two weeks 12/12. Today was big hair day !  lots of pistils showed up today.It can only get better from here !  Man the anticipation is killing me ! 

I did a little LST'ing tonight(no pics) on some of the taller tops with bread ties just to let the rest of the canopy catch up( 4" or so). The first week of 12/12 they grew close to a foot on most of them.  Gonna put in the sodium lamp this weekend,it will be the begining of week 3.

I tried to take these pics as the light was firing up on a cell phone. I don't have any other good lighting in there. 





























 mother nature 










These were little clones we put out on the 4th of july. 


before 







now 










 peace out to the Six !


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

TWS said:


> This is kinda funny, 6 plants - 600 watts - club 600
> 
> 2 days into two weeks 12/12. Today was big hair day !  lots of pistils showed up today.It can only get better from here !  Man the anticipation is killing me !
> 
> ...


 Looking nice and lush, I cant wait to see those bitches out back straining at their cages like a bra two sizes too small.


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looking nice and lush, I cant wait to see those bitches out back straining at their cages like a bra two sizes too small.


 
Haha ! hell yeah! I know I'm gonna have weight problems hence the cage instead of sticks and string. But it is kinda out of control. They can fricking stop now . LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

TWS said:


> This is kinda funny, 6 plants - 600 watts - club 600
> 
> 2 days into two weeks 12/12. Today was big hair day !  lots of pistils showed up today.It can only get better from here !  Man the anticipation is killing me !
> 
> ...


Hmmm...
if you do not use the numbers specifically referencing amounts of time or a date (2 days, and 3 weeks, and 4th of July), you get:
12+12 (_referencing 12/12_)= *24*
...and...
4x(12x12) (_referencing 4" or so, and 12/12_)= *576*
...add them together and you get...
*600*
...spooky...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hmmm...
> if you do not use the numbers referencing amounts of time (2 days, and 3 weeks), you get:
> 12+12 (_referencing 12/12_)= *24*
> ...and...
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

I frickin' LOVE cannabis!!!




*600-cell (hexacosichoron)
*






*http://www.bathsheba.com/math/600cell/*
































[video=youtube;01TL9bUWr6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01TL9bUWr6I[/video]

[video=youtube;UWgPldBACa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWgPldBACa0[/video]

[video=youtube;XZL797pOAZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZL797pOAZ0[/video]

**the guy has his timing advanced a little too far* 
[video=youtube;lrDmydRb7IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrDmydRb7IU[/video]


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not even gonna try to figure any of this out !


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 20, 2011)

TWS said:


> This is kinda funny, 6 plants - 600 watts - club 600
> 
> 2 days into two weeks 12/12. Today was big hair day !  lots of pistils showed up today.It can only get better from here !  Man the anticipation is killing me !
> 
> ...


Real niice plans look happy a phawk


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

TWS said:


> This is kinda funny, 6 plants - 600 watts - club 600
> 
> peace out to the Six !





DoobieBrother said:


> Hmmm...
> if you do not use the numbers specifically referencing amounts of time or a date (2 days, and 3 weeks, and 4th of July), you get:
> 12+12 (_referencing 12/12_)= *24*
> ...and...
> ...


And if you take the numbers from across the very top of your post (07-19-2011 10:54 PM ...and... #24235)
and apply them thusly:
7+19=*26* > 26x20=*520* > 520+11=*531* > 531+10=*541* > 541+54=*595*
...and...
24-23=*1* > 1x5=*5*
...so...

*595+5= 600*

I think you better see an exorcist or something...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's pretty krazy lolz


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

*Except for wherever they say "*time on my hands*", substitute "*weed in my bong*"
... but I do have "too much" time on my hands, also.... which is odd because 24 hours just doesn't seem like enough time in one day...

... such is my life...

[video=youtube;5XcKBmdfpWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcKBmdfpWs[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Doob I had to google everything you just said and still dont know haha Must admit Im quite ummmmmm hehe


not a star wars fan then whodat? i was sure urd be a wookie lover


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Don't MAKE me bust out my spoons in this here biatch!!
> 
> [video=youtube;6TS9ugnarQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TS9ugnarQQ[/video]



One of the better songs in a long list of greats that year...
*_Chris Cornell is like the results of Paul Rodgers and Lou Graham boinking and birthing a singing baby vocals go_d...

[video=youtube;T0_zzCLLRvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_zzCLLRvE[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

I know which vid I liked the most over the last couple of pages!!!!

Morning peoples, fun and games fun and game. In reference to Bobtranks post, I was thinking that the Competition could end of page 666, then we can start a new one!!!! OR just keep partying until then anyway.

Have a great day,

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> not a star wars fan then whodat? i was sure urd be a wookie lover


A little morning Star Wars humour for you:

[video=youtube;AwHszmWS97o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwHszmWS97o[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

re-post but hilarious....
[youtube]Sv5iEK-IEzw[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

That's a good one 

I don't mean to pre-brag about the upcoming 600x Decal & Pic-fest, but I'm going to have a choice pic or two for the contest, and can do a similar pic using the Breeder's Boutique logo in the same fashion (it's going to be sweet, trust me. Maybe not contest winning, but you know how I go on about cosmic occurrences...  ) I have one already planned that no one else will be able to do unless they live in my town and know the streets like I do (thanks to 5 years of pizza delivery and then 5 years of in-home computer servicing for my business in every section of town, and out in a 30 mile radius to smaller towns). You will get a smile, at least.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

I look forward to seeing everyones creations!!! Let the bravado continue though, hehehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I look forward to seeing everyones creations!!! Let the bravado continue though, hehehe


"Braggadocio"

[video=youtube;VnY3hEU3F8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnY3hEU3F8U[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

this comp could get crazy! i'm just sad I cant win but i'm damn sure still going to enter  

600 really is the best place to be on RIU.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

How about this for poor ratios.

I put down 10 regular Extrema seeds in wet paper towel on top of my Bose as usual. 7 of said seeds showed a tap root, 4 of those then maanged to get above ground, I accidently snapped one when trying to tie it to a little stake it was so flimsy (what a fukkin tool!) And when I got up this morning 2 of the 3 where dead, and the 4th looks like just a stock sticking out of the ground, so I am left with freakin 1 out of 10!!! That sux. I hope it's a nice male. Anyway, just thought I'd share the downer with you, lol.

DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 20, 2011)

DST said:


> How about this for poor ratios.
> 
> I put down 10 regular Extrema seeds in wet paper towel on top of my Bose as usual. 7 of said seeds showed a tap root, 4 of those then maanged to get above ground, I accidently snapped one when trying to tie it to a little stake it was so flimsy (what a fukkin tool!) And when I got up this morning 2 of the 3 where dead, and the 4th looks like just a stock sticking out of the ground, so I am left with freakin 1 out of 10!!! That sux. I hope it's a nice male. Anyway, just thought I'd share the downer with you, lol.
> 
> DST


Thanks for starting my day off completely depressed DST! lol jk


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 20, 2011)

DST said:


> How about this for poor ratios.
> 
> I put down 10 regular Extrema seeds in wet paper towel on top of my Bose as usual. 7 of said seeds showed a tap root, 4 of those then maanged to get above ground, I accidently snapped one when trying to tie it to a little stake it was so flimsy (what a fukkin tool!) And when I got up this morning 2 of the 3 where dead, and the 4th looks like just a stock sticking out of the ground, so I am left with freakin 1 out of 10!!! That sux. I hope it's a nice male. Anyway, just thought I'd share the downer with you, lol.
> 
> DST


I have had similar bad luck with the extrema, so much so I wrote sannie about them.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 20, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks for starting my day off completely depressed DST! lol jk


 Thanks for starting my day off with some ass avatar....think I need to go back to my old ways.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 20, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell yea..............


just read back  nice one bro for hitting the 600th page  nice 2 know all of ya i'm gonna smoke some of my hash i posted a while ago to celebrate one of the best threads i've ever read 

las


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2011)

DST said:


> How about this for poor ratios.
> 
> I put down 10 regular Extrema seeds in wet paper towel on top of my Bose as usual. 7 of said seeds showed a tap root, 4 of those then maanged to get above ground, I accidently snapped one when trying to tie it to a little stake it was so flimsy (what a fukkin tool!) And when I got up this morning 2 of the 3 where dead, and the 4th looks like just a stock sticking out of the ground, so I am left with freakin 1 out of 10!!! That sux. I hope it's a nice male. Anyway, just thought I'd share the downer with you, lol.
> 
> DST


That sucks. I'll email sannie about this.
I put my seedlings in the bottom of a 9 oz plastic cup and bury everything but the leaves and as it stretches then continue to bury the little stalk. It gives better support than tying.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

this wasn't even ready for transplanting into anything or I may have tried that very technique cof. They grew more like cress than anything. I thought the OG's where stretchy kids!! Saying that, I am holding out big things for the little one that is left, provifing it survives and I don't snap it or something stoopid like that.



curious old fart said:


> That sucks. I'll email sannie about this.
> I put my seedlings in the bottom of a 9 oz plastic cup and bury everything but the leaves and as it stretches then continue to bury the little stalk. It gives better support than tying.
> 
> 
> cof


Sorry for setting you off on the wrong foot shwag! surely you just had a quick scan of your avatar and your mood will have been brought right back up. Plus hearing other peoples misfortunes, often makes us feel better about our own.....anyway, back to scratching my head over the Extrema's lol.


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> And if you take the numbers from across the very top of your post (07-19-2011 10:54 PM ...and... #24235)
> and apply them thusly:
> 7+19=*26* > 26x20=*520* > 520+11=*531* > 531+10=*541* > 541+54=*595*
> ...and...
> ...


 

Stop you guys ! your scaring me ! LOL ! 


" 666 the number of the beast" Iron Maiden .


----------



## duchieman (Jul 20, 2011)

Brother Doob seems to be in a rather good mood. All I can say to that is, let it all hang out.

[video=youtube;XWN65nAkk20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWN65nAkk20&feature=player_embedded#at=48[/video]

Good day 600


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I think we should just skip that page when we get to it. . . .



TWS said:


> Stop you guys ! your scaring me ! LOL !
> 
> 
> " 666 the number of the beast" Iron Maiden .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

Last update on the pineapple express grow.. i´m very close to 600 grams if not over.. so this just proves that i belong here from now on 
View attachment 1698515View attachment 1698516View attachment 1698517

some more pics


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Last update on the pineapple express grow.. i´m very close to 600 grams if not over.. so this just proves that i belong here from now on


Nice dude! How many plants did you pull that from? Very nice harvest


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeezus, I don't know weather to smoke weed or try and put my face on some of these Assvatars lol. Mornin peeps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

4 plants.. you can look further back in the thread to see pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning all 
Last night's outburst was due to me categorizing my jars of smokes as to their effect.
The Northern Berry is guaranteed to bring on the munchies, and gives a definite mind high.
Some of the jars of the MTF are heavy couch lock, some mind high, and some are a mixture.
I avoided the couch lock stuff last night, and the horror show you saw was the result.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 20, 2011)

Note to self... MTF-- be careful! lol Have a good one Doob!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 20, 2011)

Just saw this, and could not resist. Fuck the TSA lol

Man Takes Viagra, Wears Sweatpants for TSA Pat Down

NASHVILLE INT&#8217;L AIRPORT &#8212; A Wyoming man walked through a TSA checkpoint with a raging erection on Tuesday, daring TSA officers and even fellow passengers to give him an invasive pat down.



&#8220;I&#8217;m next,&#8221; Warren Kelvin, 34, screamed as he pushed to the front of the security line. According to TSA officials, Kelvin had ingested two Viagra and wore sweatpants without boxers for his Southwest flight from Nashville to Phoenix.

&#8220;I thought he was carrying a baton in his pants,&#8221; said Amanda Watershed, second shift supervisor of the A Terminal at Nashville International Airport. &#8220;Nope&#8230; That was his penis.&#8221;

Even though TSA officials allowed Kelvin to initially pass through security without the controversial pat down, the passenger on more than one occasion got back in line until he felt that he had been thoroughly inspected. Kelvin finally got the invasive pat down by 38-year-old officer Duncan Allbright after 80 minutes and four trips through security.

&#8220;Even after we let him pass through he kept walking out of the terminal and getting back in line,&#8221; said Watershed. &#8220;Finally, Duncan had to bite the bullet for everyone and do a thorough screening of him in a private [security] room.&#8221;

Allbright, a 14-year veteran of airport security, announced his retirement shortly after Kelvin boarded the plane. &#8220;I&#8217;m going home to take a shower and make love to my wife,&#8221; said Allbright as he got into his car. &#8220;This job isn&#8217;t for me. I&#8217;ve suddenly lost my passion for touching strangers.&#8221;

U.S Homeland Security director Janet Napolitano dismissed concerns that more TSA officers would quit or that more travelers would take similar measures to get their &#8220;jollies&#8221;. &#8220;I am hoping this is an isolated incident. If flights were a lot cheaper, I could see more people doing this,&#8221; said Napolitano, &#8220;but with the cost of airplane fuel rising, I don&#8217;t think $560 roundtrip is a bargain price to get fondled.&#8221;

Calls to TSA headquarters went unanswered, as everyone there is just exhausted.

By Garrett Baldwin

Source: Man Takes Viagra, Wears Sweatpants for TSA Pat Down | The Washington Fancy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

quoting the fascist scumbag Janet "Smellycat" Napolitano:
"I don&#8217;t think $560 roundtrip is a bargain price to get fondled."
Oh?
Perhaps $559 is a bargain? 
Or $100, does that sound like a good price to be forcibly fondled or digitally strip searched?


Nor do we pay $560 to BE fondled (or digitally oggled) you flithy rag of feminine hygeine.
*unless there is a happy ending involved

Not only THAT, but she admitted to the screening procedure is nothing more than an opportunity for TSA employees to fondle strangers. TSA employees whom have admitted to having a "passion for touching strangers". That's fucked up. 
Since they pay their lapdog employees, that makes them pimps, and the screeners are prostitues at the best, and perverts at least.
We, then, are forced into the role of unwilling tricks.

Those fuckwads screened my 84 year old mom who has parkinson's and can barely walk because she has a titanium pin in her hip from when she fell a few years back. She's all of 5' tall and maybe 100-lbs..
The only reason I would hope there is some bullshit deity out there with a heaven & hell is so that all TSA & Homeland (in)Security thugs would have a nice, warm place to spend eternity suffering the most horrid mental and physical tortures ever conceived of.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

who dat did u get my pm, also very nice esc, nice haul, i hope that my one girl gets to even a 10th of that...though the clones will be close behind...i wanted to get some noon pics. a few shots of the potted up girls and the outside girl that was finally put to pasture as it were


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> quoting the fascist scumbag Janet "Smellycat" Napolitano:
> "I dont think $560 roundtrip is a bargain price to get fondled."
> Oh?
> Perhaps $559 is a bargain?
> ...


Hey could you guys give me a break here! I worked for TSA in las vegas for over 5 years up until as recently as 2007 and let me say most are not freaks that get off on touching people for jollies as i am not and have never been..I honestly hate touching anyone but my wife in that manner you speak of but unfortunately after 911 we had a peoblem on our hands and our government did'nt know what to or how to deal with it so they put in place these bogus ass for show only policies that were intended to ease the public fear of flying when in truth hand pat downs are not very good at finding anyhting that is well hid..The machines do a way better job to a point if you get compitent people to monitor them properly..But the problem lies when the public says it wants to be protected from harms way they only mean it if it does not interfere with or discomfort them to do so..We fail see that as soon as they are discomforted in any way they cry foul but if we take the safety precautions away to ease the pain and then something goes wrong they sue
and on what grounds they were not protected..Bullshit it is fair is what its not...Just my way of seeing it from the inside out not the outside looking in...
realize as soon as these people begging to be protected get


----------



## duchieman (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry bout that Doobie and sorry to say its not the only case. Pretty hard to fight an enemy when most can't see who the true enemy is, and that it stares back at them everyday. 

http://quality-information-123.com/news/old-woman-strip-searched-at-airport-forced-to-remove-her-adult-diaper/

Edit. I changed the link. Not what I meant. It was opinion, this one is more factual. sorry.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I myself would have wore then likely quit my job if i was asked to pat down shake down or harrass an 80 year old lady by anymeans other then with a simple wand that is idiotic to a point..while they are shaking grandma down they let a Timothy Mcveah walk right through smelling like horse manure and gasoline....I feel your pain doob and from working with some of these sup's i can only say they are trully ignorant..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey could you guys give me a break here! I worked for TSA in las vegas for over 5 years up until as recently as 2007 and let me say most are not freaks that get off on touching people for jollies as i am not and have never been..I honestly hate touching anyone but my wife in that manner you speak of but unfortunately after 911 we had a peoblem on our hands and our government did'nt know what to or how to deal with it so they put in place these bogus ass for show only policies that were intended to ease the public fear of flying when in truth hand pat downs are not very good at finding anyhting that is well hid..The machines do a way better job to a point if you get compitent people to monitor them properly..But the problem lies when the public says it wants to be protected from harms way they only mean it if it does not interfere with or discomfort them to do so..We fail see that as soon as they are discomforted in any way they cry foul but if we take the safety precautions away to ease the pain and then something goes wrong they sue
> and on what grounds they were not protected..Bullshit it is fair is what its not...Just my way of seeing it from the inside out not the outside looking in...
> realize as soon as these people begging to be protected get


I never asked to be "protected".
And that's all I'm going to say on this subject before I make a nuisance of my myself or alienate otherwise decent people.
But I will never change my opinion on this.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

I would like to formerly apologize for my outburst.
My "dislike" of our federal government goes back a long, long ways.
But this is not the forum to air my grievances.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

What the fuk Doob, lmao, YOU GO AHEAD AND GET IT OUT BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

seriously man, that MTF is getting to you geez, lol. Now, really seriously, I am only joking, it's all good 



DoobieBrother said:


> I would like to formerly apologize for my outburst.
> My "dislike" of our federal government goes back a long, long ways.
> But this is not the forum to air my grievances.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

ha I forgot about those pics lol


----------



## rasclot (Jul 20, 2011)

DST said:


> What the fuk Doob, lmao, YOU GO AHEAD AND GET IT OUT BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WTF!!!! looks like hes got 2 dildos straped to his head with camel shit wrapped in clingfilm lol wtf is it a bomb?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

bread my man, head protection, kind like this....


----------



## duchieman (Jul 20, 2011)

What are they saying? There's a story here. Do you know D?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

It was when egypt was going through the the revolution... Some odd helmets for sure.

five dollar foot looooooong!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2011)

how about this hands free kit?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2011)

hey 600w gurus... whats the verdict when switching to 12/12...

1. do you reduce light slowly like 18... 16.. 14.. ?
2. is this dark period thing of 36-48 hours before switching to 12/12 worth it? good? bad? indifferent?

thanks in advance..

peace


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hey 600w gurus... whats the verdict when switching to 12/12...
> 
> 1. do you reduce light slowly like 18... 16.. 14.. ?
> 2. is this dark period thing of 36-48 hours before switching to 12/12 worth it? good? bad? indifferent?
> ...


12-12 BOOM set it and forget it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hey 600w gurus... whats the verdict when switching to 12/12...
> 
> 1. do you reduce light slowly like 18... 16.. 14.. ?
> 2. is this dark period thing of 36-48 hours before switching to 12/12 worth it? good? bad? indifferent?
> ...



JMO
I directly switch my lights to 12/12 after a 24hr or lil longer dark period. I feel like it jump starts the process but I have no facts to back this up, but I do it when I can.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2011)

in other words it's not gonna do any harm.. 
i think i need to give 'em some darkness anyway because i am flipping from a day (lights on) schedule to a day (lights off) schedule..

sweet...

the reducing thing not gonna bother just go straight to 12

thanks guys



whodatnation said:


> JMO
> I directly switch my lights to 12/12 after a 24hr or lil longer dark period. I feel like it jump starts the process but I have no facts to back this up, but I do it when I can.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

Some peeps like to reduce the hrs though. Iv never tried it nor read much on it so Im not knocking it ya know, just telling you what I do.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

dst said:


> what the fuk doob, lmao, you go ahead and get it out brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*I
LOVE
THIS
MAN*
and all sandwich-hat wearing people across the world
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

Heres my helmet lol


----------



## duchieman (Jul 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> *I
> LOVE
> THIS
> MAN*
> ...


I bet he's a riot at the bar. No pun intended.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

brain food?


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I



GGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....like he got a couple breadsticks and a ribeye or pork chop attached...lol meat helmet


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

nice helmet whodat...protects you from all sorts of evil


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> nice helmet whodat...protects you from all sorts of evil


 unfortunately its not fire proof


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

no but itd be one hellova gas mask


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> unfortunately its not fire proof


But if there is a fire, you, my friend, will be feelin' juuuuuust fine... Just don't think about everything else that is burning.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 20, 2011)

Saw this on Tosh.0 last night lol. StOOOOOpid people. This guy was lucky.
[video=youtube;_-9c9OTD_Bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-9c9OTD_Bc[/video]


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

wtf did the smoke salvia or something..that was weird


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

i dont understand why they want do do something that makes u act like that its like angel dust or something...stick w the high grade and be free.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Saw this on Tosh.0 last night lol. StOOOOOpid people. This guy was lucky.
> [video=youtube;_-9c9OTD_Bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-9c9OTD_Bc[/video]


lol thats why I smoke weeeed :lo:

Iv smoked salvia once but each of us took a turn so something like this didnt happen.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

heres a little purple bud shot or two and a og kush


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 20, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> wtf did the smoke salvia or something..that was weird


Yeah, like a couple back to back power tokes off the bong LOL. You said it Whodat, weeeeeed is good for me 

They both immediately start laughing and then go into moans of anxiety and paranoia lol. Whoops! Too much?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol thats why I smoke weeeed :lo:
> 
> Iv smoked salvia once but each of us took a turn so something like this didnt happen.


That's because you're not a complete fucking idiot like these two hahahahhaha.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah it deff seems that the buddy system would b best...jeeze


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea i have tried salvia once and i didn't really enjoy it enough to want to do it again. Weed is all i need.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's my tent this evening after putting the three clones in 3gal bags and watering everything:


Right front, right rear, center rear and left center are my Afghan Kush x Raspberry Cough cross


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's my tent this evening after putting the three clones in 3gal bags and watering everything:
> View attachment 1699429
> View attachment 1699430
> Right front, right rear, center rear and left center are my Afghan Kush x Raspberry Cough cross


dez looking good man, the ak x rc cross look very nice n healthy. the l center looks diferent than the rf rb n cb whats up with that? the leaf structure n overall plant structure is more agressive looking if you will. how long you gona veg before flip? the tent looks nice n clean bro. showing skill. stopby somtime.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2011)

As we partake of a hundred different strains brought about by the busy hands and ingenious minds of the breeders out there, we should all take a big toke while we think about the works in genetics done by Gregor Mendel:






*http://anthro.palomar.edu/mendel/mendel_1.htm*


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2011)

4tatude said:


> dez looking good man, the ak x rc cross look very nice n healthy. the l center looks diferent than the rf rb n cb whats up with that? the leaf structure n overall plant structure is more agressive looking if you will. how long you gona veg before flip? the tent looks nice n clean bro. showing skill. stopby somtime.


I'm not sure why that one is different but it definitely is. I started cutting the light back by 1 hour each day tonight so in another 6 or so days they'll be getting 12 hours of light. I can't help but wonder if the one is a male and I guess I'll find out soon enough.

Thanks for the props!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope you all dont mind the rip 6hundo peeps

BnS day 59














Space Bomb day 46






















?P day 48














bco mvkm around day 59






Space Bomb day 12
The crsp looking 2 are the ones that were emergancy x-planted when the herm was discovered... The other ones that veged in hydro are doing great. If it werent for that herm Id have a pretty darn nice looking screen at the moment... ug.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

whodat that ?p 48 is rediculus. where did you find the christmas snow spray this time of year lmao just kidding bro that bowd scrog is absoloutly to die for... the rest look great too. in a few more rounds im gona be hitting you up on the o2 secret to sucess. its apparent you got this down patt. oh n im sure your sd was a dif strain but non the less great job!!!


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 20, 2011)

Have to love the 600's. Vert anyone?


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 20, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> Have to love the 600's. Vert anyone?


i wanna see this one develop ive always been interested in stadium and circle grows...and who dat ...i wish we were friends...like u knew me n though i was cool cause just to smoke some of that stuff w ya would b an honor..and a clone would be the best xmas present ever...lol...nice sexy shots...drooling


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 21, 2011)

heres a tiny victory in the war against unwanted preadators in the house
poor little guy lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey hey 600 . . . Just chopped today. The Cal/Mg def certainly fucked up my leaves properly. Figured out why the plants were blocking it off tho, and have made "note to self". . . so that's the bad part-- Brown, not so photographable leaves. No crazy photoshoot for Bobo at the moment. Just these two. Hope you're all rad or something lol Gonna go bong some cheesey hash and hit the hay. . . g'nite

p.s. would like to add that these fucking pale in comparison to Whodat's amazing lovebox of bud pr0n carnage. Great job man, you've done it again. I'm just as jealous as everyone else. Even my wife commented, and she knows her shit.kiss-ass


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Bud pron-arama in the 600 peeps. Just a quicky to say, wtf salvia???? Not good!!!!

Have a great one, peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

Reefer madness isn't dead... The miss information is still around and dumber than a box of rocks 

[video=youtube;mrTA3KGJld4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrTA3KGJld4&feature=related[/video]

this must be a joke.... 

[video=youtube;uGL9XYH8Ttg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGL9XYH8Ttg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Still quite funny though!!!! What a fukkin chop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

hehe.. on some way its true, but is it wrong if the slowness compares to how you want to live your life?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

It's never made me.....eh......slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

i think its has a tendency to make me slow at times.... but i like it that way


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

I like to consider myself to be a pretty productive stoner... Sometimes nothing is better than tokeing up and doing nothing all day though.
If I was like the guy in the vid Id have no hands by now due to them being cut off by a table saw.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like to consider myself to be a pretty productive stoner... Sometimes nothing is better than tokeing up and doing nothing all day though.
> If I was like the guy in the vid Id have no hands by now due to them being cut off by a table saw.


^^

hehe.. i think that it makes me more creative than productive.. not because i´m just lying around all day, but its honestly a lot easier when i have smoked 

have 2 kids,girlfriend, job, house and hobbies, so when i finally get the time to enjoy a joint its usually knocks me out in a good way..


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hope you all dont mind the rip 6hundo peeps
> 
> BnS day 59
> 
> ...





Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey 600 . . . Just chopped today. The Cal/Mg def certainly fucked up my leaves properly. Figured out why the plants were blocking it off tho, and have made "note to self". . . so that's the bad part-- Brown, not so photographable leaves. No crazy photoshoot for Bobo at the moment. Just these two. Hope you're all rad or something lol Gonna go bong some cheesey hash and hit the hay. . . g'nite
> 
> p.s. would like to add that these fucking pale in comparison to Whodat's amazing lovebox of bud pr0n carnage. Great job man, you've done it again. I'm just as jealous as everyone else. Even my wife commented, and she knows her shit.kiss-ass
> 
> ...



Nice pics guys feel they need an extra bump... Whodat your shit looks .... words dont do it bro.. Aint seen any thing frosty like that ? Da purps is it? 
Bobo i see your the first challenger!!  let the games begin... nice bud bro .They look like there ready for the chop..

Got a question ? My lemon males outside and its producing more balls,some have burst but there it seems like some are fulling up. I did put it outside at the first sign of balls but i hoped it would re-veg not carry on flowering . Any body know why this is happening? When should plants begin to flower outside in uk? Is the pollen in the sacks good to use? 
and i havent feed it since its showed balls just plain water.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Dr, well if you put anything outside just now it is going to start to flower. T'is the season. You need to get it under at least 18/6


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Dr, well if you put anything outside just now it is going to start to flower. T'is the season. You need to get it under at least 18/6


Ok i just thought it was still veg .. how long before these ripen up ?


----------



## medheadgrw (Jul 21, 2011)

Just picked up a SpinPro...all I can say is wow. Trimmed 25 plants yesterday in 4 hours...doesn't seem to waste much if any bud. Before this it took me 45 minutes to an hour per plant so the same 25 plants would take 18 - 25 hours. A real time and money saver considering I trim 40 - 60 plants every 3 weeks.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Dr, I would say a couple of weeks providing the sun is out (so perhaps double that in the UK, lol) We have past the longest day so days are getting shorter now in the Northern hemisphere.

Male pods tend to open all the way through their growth at different times it seems. Most should start opening about 3 weeks in due to having to pollenate the female plant. You will see it maturing as the main top flower will have a load of male pollen sacs and as soon as they are popping, well panties be dropping.



dr green dre said:


> Ok i just thought it was still veg .. how long before these ripen up ? View attachment 1700045





medheadgrw said:


> Just picked up a SpinPro...all I can say is wow. Trimmed 25 plants yesterday in 4 hours...doesn't seem to waste much if any bud. Before this it took me 45 minutes to an hour per plant so the same 25 plants would take 18 - 25 hours. A real time and money saver considering I trim 40 - 60 plants every 3 weeks.


Hemlock was also singing the praise of one of these machines. Well done on the time saving!!!

Peace, 

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

I scrog'd off my exo cheese that I had been veggin outside, but with a frame similar to how I had seen whodat doing a plant a while back (not sure if I remember seeing the end result,) but if Jifresh last vertical scrog is anything to go by, well hopefully this should work out. 

So basically two big canes, cane cross bar, tomatoe netting thrown down the front and tied off. Branches pulled through squares. Hey presto - day 2 of flower, lol.





Back passage shot, haha





anyone know what a Mongo Cum shot is? lol. sorry, back passage brought it into my dirty mind
Anyway, back to exo. Side shot......






Hope you enjoy...the pics that is.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey there Whodat, nice Space Bomb garden bro. That's the insanely frosty cut that subby used to go on about all the time. Nice job increasing the yield on those girls too...that cut was supposed to be low yeilding. Calyxs stacked on calyxs! Great job man!!



MaintMan said:


> heres a little purple bud shot or two and a og kush




In my best Crocodile Dundee accent lol,

That's not a purple bud...this is a purple bud!


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Since that is so pretty we'll let you off with showing up someone else's bud! You still never told me whether that is a fruit pastille you have that bud stuck into? lol...you crazy fool (said in my best Mr T accent)


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

You gotta cut back on that dog D  although that would make for a very large gumdrop, the american version i guess


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Since that is so pretty we'll let you off with showing up someone else's bud! You still never told me whether that is a fruit pastille you have that bud stuck into? lol...you crazy fool (said in my best Mr T accent)


I accept none of the responsibility and lay the blame on the DOG and her subordinates hehe

Au contraire Pierre, but yesh I did reshpond Mr Bond


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Mmmnnn, sugary sweets.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

oh, i must have meeeesed it senór. (said in my best Speedy Gonzalez accent....)


Highlanders cave said:


> I accept none of the responsibility and lay the blame on the DOG and her underlings hehe
> 
> Au contraire Pierre, but yesh I did reshpond Mr Bond


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 21, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Ok i just thought it was still veg .. how long before these ripen up ? View attachment 1700045





MaintMan said:


> i wanna see this one develop ive always been interested in stadium and circle grows...and who dat ...i wish we were friends...like u knew me n though i was cool cause just to smoke some of that stuff w ya would b an honor..and a clone would be the best xmas present ever...lol...nice sexy shots...drooling


Lol. I would love to if I knew how to clone. This is my first grow so im trying to get to harvest first.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words peeps! I appreciate it fa sho 
DST ~ My vert scrog plant you speak of was DESTROYED by mites and had to be chopped around week 3 or 4,,, it was so bad I didnt even try making any hash out of it. The rest of the plants made it to the finish though. They just seemed to spread much much easier across the scrog, I could see them using each piece as a bridge to get around the plant!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 21, 2011)

medheadgrw said:


> Just picked up a SpinPro...all I can say is wow. Trimmed 25 plants yesterday in 4 hours...doesn't seem to waste much if any bud. Before this it took me 45 minutes to an hour per plant so the same 25 plants would take 18 - 25 hours. A real time and money saver considering I trim 40 - 60 plants every 3 weeks.


Can we see a pic of the buds trimmed with the spinpro against a bud that was hand trimmed? im a hand trimmer myself, but ive been hearing from more and more heads about the trimming machines.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 21, 2011)

Smoking Dog and getting the munchies. Who fit's the roles here?

[video=youtube;UDXOzyGlJdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDXOzyGlJdg[/video]


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there Whodat, nice Space Bomb garden bro. That's the insanely frosty cut that subby used to go on about all the time. Nice job increasing the yield on those girls too...that cut was supposed to be low yeilding. Calyxs stacked on calyxs! Great job man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it really didnt catch the color hen i took the shot ill get another,...its way purple ...and if u wanna comare color here ya go...thc bomb..


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

thats was ace, a bit drawn out but well done indeed. Those doggies must have been well trained not to just nosh into the scran, hehe..


duchieman said:


> Smoking Dog and getting the munchies. Who fit's the roles here?
> 
> [video=youtube;UDXOzyGlJdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDXOzyGlJdg[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Since Brother Doob hasn't been arround, someone needs to make up for the lack of youtube entertainment on the 6.
[youtube]d8ef4gLb4uM[/youtube]


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Reefer madness isn't dead... The miss information is still around and dumber than a box of rocks


 no doubt man, i think i have at least 10 documentaries about the truth of marijuana and the legislation that holds it in limbo and has for years everything from religious aspects to the tobacco companies and the fda


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> it really didnt catch the color hen i took the shot ill get another,...its way purple ...and if u wanna comare color here ya go...thc bomb..


That's pretty bru, but I'm prolly that last person you want to get into a pissing match when it comes to comparing colors. Didn't mean to rile your feathers...I don't know maybe I did. I am a shit sometimes hehe ; !)


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

I just came across these at the liq store 
doesn't get much more american than this haha.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's pretty bru, but I'm prolly that last person you want to get into a pissing match when it comes to comparing colors. Didn't mean to rile your feathers...I don't know maybe I did. I am a shit sometimes hehe ; !)


o nah man its cool i guess i shoulda elaborated a little more i scored an onion of some og kush of a buddy and there was one lone dark bud and i was stoned so i shot a pic and ut it up. im by no means a color aficionado just noticed the diff bud in the bag...and that other girl was very beautiful wish i had had more shots of her. all's good man....and true yours looks nicer...and i didnt grow it so no telling what it looked like w the rest of the plant heres what i ment


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

It's all kool Maintman, It's just I'm getting a bit tired of looking at colorful buds in my garden lol believe it or not. Maybe pot shouldn't be different colors haha, nah I'm kidding. I'll throw up a pic of what I'm in the middle of trimming.

Black Sour Bubble...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2011)

Been busy with the grow box mods, getting the room re-organized (computer area, where I also play my bass: very cramped, but will be better soon).

[video=youtube;W2KbsWz950E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2KbsWz950E&NR=1[/video]

----------
This goes out to all the growers who thought he had a girl but, part way through it all, out pops a nanner to spoil the fun:

[video=youtube;4wNknGIKkoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wNknGIKkoA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

Get er' done Dooooob!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2011)

7 hours of dark last night and 8 tonight, hehe. I'm so stoked to think I'll have somje plants flowering again soon 

@ Whodat and Doob - Dope ass looking buds!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2011)

Weird but it didn't include the second part of my post. I was trying to give you guys some props on your buds but that line is not there.

Anywayzzzzzzz....nice buds brothers!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 21, 2011)

Been a while since I posted here on RIU...so here's something to make up for it. Just chopped this Sour OG yesterday at day 60













Happy Growing everyone


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 21, 2011)

Lookin' bomb Baja!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2011)

Those look like ganja grenades!
Looking real good!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I just came across these at the liq store
> doesn't get much more american than this haha.


shit ive been drinking this for awhile now, surprised you havent seen it until now. beats the budlight blue soda anyday.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey 600, First let me say if i came off wrong in my narative the other day concerning a discussion about TSA and all the BS that goes with there misguided implimentations of rules and regulations i really do apologize to you all. And let me say that by no means am i a fan of TSA or the Government that regulates them like there personal thugs that is one of the reasons i quit working for them in 2007 i seen all of this and more taking place some of the things they inpliment are trully rediculous and this i agree..I was simply just standing up for the men and women that are trying there best to provide for there families there children and have no means at the moment to do so but to do as asked when asked i guess what im saying is im for the lil guy..So please forgive me if i came off anyway other then that...This thread and the folks on it are my second home and to me my friends i hope it stays that way..Peace

I just wish my buds could look like you guys!!!lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's all kool Maintman, It's just I'm getting a bit tired of looking at colorful buds in my garden lol believe it or not. Maybe pot shouldn't be different colors haha, nah I'm kidding. I'll throw up a pic of what I'm in the middle of trimming.
> 
> Black Sour Bubble...


very nice coloring looks dank, that plant looks like its giving us the finger.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 21, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Been a while since I posted here on RIU...so here's something to make up for it. Just chopped this Sour OG yesterday at day 60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit Baja, glad to see you stop in and slam some dank buds on us!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2011)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Sorry... just had to scream for a second. I made the grave mistake of looking in on another thread. Damn RIU/ the internet can be a really stupid place.

Thank the Flying spaghetti monster for the 600. DST you did a really awesome thing when you created this thing we have. Definitely family around here. Glad to see my SD brethren checking in. Baja, the buds are looking amazing. Bekind, what up. The two of you guys posting purple buds are making me drool for sure.

Just love this place. Love all the peeps in here. Fucking 600 club for the win.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

hey stink, don't worry about it man, all water under the bridge and no one was offended. Hell, some of the closest people to me in my life have got to play with my nut sac's!!! lol. j/k.


stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey 600, First let me say if i came off wrong in my narative the other day concerning a discussion about TSA and all the BS that goes with there misguided implimentations of rules and regulations i really do apologize to you all. And let me say that by no means am i a fan of TSA or the Government that regulates them like there personal thugs that is one of the reasons i quit working for them in 2007 i seen all of this and more taking place some of the things they inpliment are trully rediculous and this i agree..I was simply just standing up for the men and women that are trying there best to provide for there families there children and have no means at the moment to do so but to do as asked when asked i guess what im saying is im for the lil guy..So please forgive me if i came off anyway other then that...This thread and the folks on it are my second home and to me my friends i hope it stays that way..Peace
> 
> I just wish my buds could look like you guys!!!lol


Friday people, will be having some Paintballing fun tomorrow, mwhahahahaha. Think I'll take some heavy space cake and hide in a bush somewhere and just snipe at people, lol.

Have a good un, peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2011)

DST said:


> hey stink, don't worry about it man, all water under the bridge and no one was offended. Hell, some of the closest people to me in my life have got to play with my nut sac's!!! lol. j/k.
> 
> 
> Friday people, will be having some Paintballing fun tomorrow, mwhahahahaha. Think I'll take some heavy space cake and hide in a bush somewhere and just snipe at people, lol.
> ...


I would smell you out, sneak up on you, *surrender* to you, and then petition the UN for my mandatory *Green Cross* care package.


Oh, and the Geneva Convention states it would be illegal for you to refuse me my glaucoma medications.
And highspeed internet.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

hahaha, you know our colours are green red and gold!!! lol. And everyone in our army has a care package or two available for asylum seekers.



DoobieBrother said:


> I would smell you out, sneak up on you, *surrender* to you, and then petition the UN for my mandatory *Green Cross* care package.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> New strain name. "The Force"


Oh man, I forgot to tell you guys about this collective down in San Diego my friend goes to. It's called galaxy, or something like that. I think actually it's planetary. Anyways, the weed they sell is all called a planet name. So the other day we smoked some Jupiter, and he's had Mars, and a few others. I guess they only get 'Earth' every once in a while and it's supposed to be the shit. I don't know if the whole thing is ridiculously stupid, or kinda cool. I'm leaning towards stupid, but if it sells more pot can you argue.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;gClQeYQPlZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gClQeYQPlZY[/video]


And another classic:

[video=youtube;vtPk5IUbdH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtPk5IUbdH0[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]!

Shit D... I was just catching up when I got to this post. Fucking GREAT. It was like a funny punch right in the gut.



DST said:


> What the fuk Doob, lmao, YOU GO AHEAD AND GET IT OUT BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

Electric Avenue!!!! Freakin awesome. When I was a lad (omg, here he goes again) The town I grew up in had a street called Fraser Avenue, now that was the place to go and score as well. So using the Eddie song, we all use to sing...Am gonna rock down to....Fraser Avenue!! Well you can imagine the rest. Fukkin Fraser Avenue was the first place a Narco decided it was time to look up my bum, hahahaha. Will never forget Fraser Avenue.lol.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 22, 2011)

hey 600, heres my garden growing right along now that i go the timer working right and man o man is it smelling sweet..i love ganja...i love my ganja and all other good ganja..peace be with all in the 6 hundo tonight and all nights to come. and since its easy enough lets do a side by side of the begining and now amd as you can see from time date that its been 3 weeks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;IwNb4SdrWck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwNb4SdrWck[/video]

[video=youtube;EQk8tdV7YeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQk8tdV7YeI[/video]

[video=youtube;KhKqUNuRGVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhKqUNuRGVw[/video]

[video=youtube;wF34KvW5uPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF34KvW5uPo&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;70WoPwwgahI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70WoPwwgahI[/video]

[video=youtube;5WsI15fxORg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WsI15fxORg&NR=1[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

Oi you lot, HAVE A BUZZIN WEEKEND.........






Peace, DST

DPQ


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Oi you lot, HAVE A BUZZIN WEEKEND.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that lucky bee got into the DPQ, too. 
Hope your day went well, and hope your night goes even better


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

Well it's just midday at the moment and I am still wandering around scratching my arse after giving the girls a seeing too. Had a few other bits and bobs to do and just feel like taking the rest of the day off. Got my VAT return done this week so thats out the way for 3 months, also had to sort out and pay freaking 3 years worth of inkomstenbelasting volksverzekering, inkomensafhankelijke bijdrage zorgverzekeringswet, and not to mention my messed up Voorlopige teruggave(n).  fuk that hurt, so now I can run off and spend the 10 euro cents that I found lying in the toilet this morning, lol. May be that's why I am scratching my arse, christ if I shit that out without knowing things are bad, haha. What can you do with 10cents and a load of weed = WHATEVER THE FUK YOU WANT!!!!!!!!

peace, DST

however, just to cover previously mentioned arse. my wife does of course work harder the poor girl.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

it was just sitting there looking fukked. then some wind blew it onto the ground. It was moving but something was not making it feel too great.


DoobieBrother said:


> Looks like that lucky bee got into the DPQ, too.
> Hope your day went well, and hope your night goes even better


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

i need to make my wife work harder.. 



DST said:


> my wife does of course work harder the poor girl.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 22, 2011)

finally got some good decent close shots so here we go


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

looks like there be gold in them there buds!!!


MaintMan said:


> finally got some good decent close shots so here we go


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

So guys, whats going on, I have only seen the 600 in a few pics so far and nothing that I would call taking it to the edge. Come on, there ain't no rules, as many entries as you want. Remember, this is what it looks like:





DPQ...mmmm











Peace and pictures please!

DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2011)

slow down lil daddy,its to hot in my parts to be out takeing pics,but when this heat wave is over
its going down.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

hehehe....you take your time Gen...everyone else, HURRY THE FUK UP!!!!! lmao. (we have all seen Gens arms!!)



genuity said:


> slow down lil daddy,its to hot in my parts to be out takeing pics,but when this heat wave is over
> its going down.


Here's something for you guys on the other side of big River.
http://www.wtfnoway.com/

WTF indeed.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2011)

thats why i keep mattress money
fukk the GOV......on the real!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 22, 2011)

genuity said:


> thats why i keep mattress money
> fukk the GOV......on the real!!


Hopefully you need to buy another mattress because the other one is full! lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;n2RZLbkBfDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2RZLbkBfDc[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jul 22, 2011)

genuity said:


> slow down lil daddy,its to hot in my parts to be out takeing pics,but when this heat wave is over
> its going down.


 We're in the same boat here. It's been high 30's all week here with tonnes of humidity. We have no AC so all windows are closed and covered. I've been fighting to keep my garden between 30 and 32. It's the best I can do right now but everyone looks to be handling it well and like you, I think this wave is heading out soon. Tip from Duchie. Don't go hunting for a used AC unit in the middle of the hottest week of the year. 

Hey D can you link us up to where those decals are again? My printer's all screwed up so I have to outsource the job. Trying to come up with THE idea that'll win that pack. I would wear that shirt out proudly! It would be like my biker patch. Only my brothers would be able to take it away from me.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


Here's your link


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2011)

DST said:


> So guys, whats going on, I have only seen the 600 in a few pics so far and nothing that I would call taking it to the edge. Come on, there ain't no rules, as many entries as you want.


Me thinks peeps want to keep their pictures on the DL until closer to the close of competition. Don't want to be giving away all your good ideas. However, saying that, I'm just a lazy fuck and haven't gotten my ass around to printing the decals up. So maybe everyone is just lazy too, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

Im still in my planing stages so you hold on! Rome wasn't built in a day!!!

Here the grown up version G lol
[video=youtube;1EgiuHL_8dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EgiuHL_8dA[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey there Duchieman what's going on. Just wanted to give you a heads up that the bird has flown....took a bit longer than I thought, had to wait for something to finish ; !) 

Good luck and enjoy! Feel free to hit me up with any questions.

Highlander


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im still in my planing stages so you hold on! Rome wasn't built in a day!!!
> 
> Here the grown up version G lol
> [video=youtube;1EgiuHL_8dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EgiuHL_8dA[/video]


 WHOOOOODAATTTTT lol good night bro i just woke my ass up. Anyway i might steal one of whodats ideas *Smirk*


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> WHOOOOODAATTTTT lol good night bro i just woke my ass up. Anyway i might steal one of whodats ideas *Smirk*


Im just getting up too lol traffic is a breez at three o'clock in the morning  Thanks again for the hospitality bro  what idea are you "borrowing" from me ha?


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 22, 2011)

600 decal on a cop car


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> 600 decal on a cop car


Looks like I need to find something more valuable than a cop car now.... hmmmmmm..... State capitol.




Im off to get some supplies for another veg hydro system  Im gonna give those AKs' another go around.... It'll be my first real attempt at reaching 1gpw.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like I need to find something more valuable than a cop car now.... hmmmmmm..... State capitol.
> 
> Im off to get some supplies for another veg hydro system  Im gonna give those AKs' another go around.... It'll be my first real attempt at reaching 1gpw.


Yea i almost didnt wanna type it but its out in the open now....... I still have a million things im thinking i could do at work lol IDEAS IDEASSSSSS this is gonna get crazy fellows.

Yea ive never smoked AK surprisingly i always see it but there is always something higher on my list im defiantly gonna have to give it a try


----------



## duchieman (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey everyone. Good Friday to you. Thanks for the "link" cof. lol It did the trick nicely. 



 all.


----------



## jdro (Jul 22, 2011)

Adding some of my girls to the bunch. These are G13 Midnight Kush under 600w HPS. Hopefully harvesting my big 2 girls next week.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

So I got a co2 tank and regulator for my veg room, just on a timer... Anyone that says co2 in veg is pointless must have never even seen the results for them selves.... I can see a very noticeable increase in growth rate. So there you have it,,, co2 def makes a difference in veg


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

jdro said:


> Adding some of my girls to the bunch. These are G13 Midnight Kush under 600w HPS. Hopefully harvesting my big 2 girls next week.


Nice mega pr0n update jdro! thanks, now I need a cig and a nap lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

3eyes said:


>


More like,
We need more weed
-mom


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/shnkrmn-32298/albums/pickle-bucket-3598/1702176-img-0007/https://www.rollitup.org/members/shnkrmn-32298/albums/pickle-bucket-359https://www.rollitup.org/members/shnkrmn-32298/albums/pickle-bucket-3598/1702172-img-0009/8/17https://www.rollitup.org/members/shnkrmn-32298/albums/picklehttps://www.rollitup.org/members/shnkrmn-32298/albums/pickle-bucket-3598/170217https://www.rollitup.org/members/shnkrmn-32298/albums/pickle-bucket-3598/1690567-img-0004/0-img-0006/-bucket-3598/1702171-img-0002/02173-img-0008/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried to convince my mom to try a little cannabis for her parkinson's about 6 years ago, but she didn't want to try it (the old reefer madness stigma, probably). As far as I know she doesn't know I toke. 
She'd always been staunchly anti-pot when I was growing up, so I expected her to be upset that I would even suggest it to her. 
But I had planned out my whole speech and had all my bases covered to assuage her fears and, hey, Montel uses it for his MS, so it can't be all that dangerous, eh? 
My dad knows, and is cool with it.
One of his younger brothers had maintained a greenhouse full of fine herb since the 1960's until his death about 5 years ago to supplement his income (was his only income). 
Weird, too. 
He looked identical to my dad, but was 8 years younger, and looked like a Deadhead all the way. 
He was an awesome Dude. 
So I got to see what my dad would have looked like if he was born a little later in history.
I still wish my mom would give the herb a try, but that won't be happening.

[video=youtube;Htssnk9yPSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htssnk9yPSo[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 22, 2011)

grrrrr. can't edit my stupid post. grrrrrrrr. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mir (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry 600 club members,long time i did not update pics,so now is a time.Last month i was have lot of pest problems,almost loosing plants,but i was made some good moves and before 5 days i was switch on 12/12.Hope you will like that  pics,next time update will have some flowers.Greets from Mir


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks good 
Hope you'll be back to post more pics as they begin to flower.
What strains are the plants?


----------



## mir (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you Doobie,i will for sure put more pics when they get more in flowering.The strains are Star 47 and Mataro Blue,that first pic is a bucket with 5 clones from Star 47,veg only for week and before 5 days i was switch on 12/12,they are really big,i am gone do some LST with them and go to buy some bamboo sticks to tie them good.Its a really crowdy in my operation room(10 big plants and 8 clones(before 5 days i was have 4 more but they didnt get much light so i was cut them down.)Regards from Mir


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Oh man, I forgot to tell you guys about this collective down in San Diego my friend goes to. It's called galaxy, or something like that. I think actually it's planetary. Anyways, the weed they sell is all called a planet name. So the other day we smoked some Jupiter, and he's had Mars, and a few others. I guess they only get 'Earth' every once in a while and it's supposed to be the shit. I don't know if the whole thing is ridiculously stupid, or kinda cool. I'm leaning towards stupid, but if it sells more pot can you argue.


Planetary strains started up in LA, and started becoming more popular down here about a year ago.

I dont believe all the hype because there are 200+ different types of OG's they sell down here. Charlie Sheen OG get the fuck outta here.

Master Yoda???

B for real, lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2011)

Some random pictures, in there are some pics of the Headband (thank the fairy), Heribei, I think a pic or 2 of bubba, and some Earwax, and budder (yes there is a difference) oh and some amber glass, that I made myself. The darker stuff is a mix of Bubba, Heribei, and random trim from other stuff, and the lighter more yellow/golden stuff is all Headband wax. Takes a lot of whipping to get wax, even more to get budder. Anyway here they are...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2011)

Now to go make those globs of goo a bit smaller, and bring myself up a lot higher...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 22, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Some random pictures, in there are some pics of the Headband (thank the fairy), Heribei, I think a pic or 2 of bubba, and some Earwax, and budder (yes there is a difference) oh and some amber glass, that I made myself. The darker stuff is a mix of Bubba, Heribei, and random trim from other stuff, and the lighter more yellow/golden stuff is all Headband wax. Takes a lot of whipping to get wax, even more to get budder. Anyway here they are...View attachment 1702332View attachment 1702358View attachment 1702356View attachment 1702357View attachment 1702359View attachment 1702360View attachment 1702364View attachment 1702365View attachment 1702366View attachment 1702367View attachment 1702368View attachment 1702369View attachment 1702370View attachment 1702371View attachment 1702372View attachment 1702373View attachment 1702353View attachment 1702351View attachment 1702348View attachment 1702333View attachment 1702334View attachment 1702335View attachment 1702336View attachment 1702337View attachment 1702338View attachment 1702339View attachment 1702340View attachment 1702341View attachment 1702342View attachment 1702343View attachment 1702344View attachment 1702345View attachment 1702346View attachment 1702347View attachment 1702374


Fuck now i gotta go find a towel.... 

Good stuff there OI


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank You kindly sir! I got the hang of the bho and whipping fast and I feel like a pro when I make that shit now. Just think of it like this, shops charge up to $50 or more for a gram of good bho, wax, whatever. I pay about $6-$8 for a can of butane. I average about 2 grams sometimes more from each can of butane. So I pay 3-4 dollars a gram for my concentrates, since I consider the material as being free since its trim leaf and lower nuggets. Ahhh, makes me smile...And yes the whipping takes hours, but I think its fun, so its not a negative to me. Anyway, I cant wait to have some decent pics of my current ladies. I will wait a bit though as they are not much to look at now, about day 50 or so I will start to take some pictures...Kandy Kush x Skunk looks like its going to be a 13 weeker, ahhh!!!! OK OK time to go rip some wax...Take care club 600.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

mir said:


> Sorry 600 club members,long time i did not update pics,so now is a time.Last month i was have lot of pest problems,almost loosing plants,but i was made some good moves and before 5 days i was switch on 12/12.Hope you will like that  pics,next time update will have some flowers.Greets from Mir


so clean look at all those trunks jeez.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 22, 2011)

some photos in theyre daylight time! day 37 i think




















SNOWCAP^^





BUBBA ^^^










KILLER QUEEN ^^^










SKYWALKER ^^^










GDP ^^^










SOUR D ^^^





XXX ^^^










EVERYBODY ^^^[/


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 22, 2011)

Some bangin pr0n in here today! Stank you berry much for sharing with us 
I will have some to share soon enough.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> some photos in theyre daylight time! day 37 i think
> 
> 
> SKYWALKER ^^^
> ...


Beautiful! Well done.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jul 22, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thank You kindly sir! I got the hang of the bho and whipping fast and I feel like a pro when I make that shit now. Just think of it like this, shops charge up to $50 or more for a gram of good bho, wax, whatever. I pay about $6-$8 for a can of butane. I average about 2 grams sometimes more from each can of butane. So I pay 3-4 dollars a gram for my concentrates, since I consider the material as being free since its trim leaf and lower nuggets. Ahhh, makes me smile...And yes the whipping takes hours, but I think its fun, so its not a negative to me. Anyway, I cant wait to have some decent pics of my current ladies. I will wait a bit though as they are not much to look at now, about day 50 or so I will start to take some pictures...Kandy Kush x Skunk looks like its going to be a 13 weeker, ahhh!!!! OK OK time to go rip some wax...Take care club 600.


 I look at savings as earnings. If I'm able to make $100 worth of BHO in 1 hour at a cost of $8, then I basically made $92/hr. If it takes 2 I'm still $46/hr. Get my drift? Hell, even if it took 10 hours and you hated doing it, in a time like this $9.20 can be a decent wage so if you're someone who makes close to that, you'd have to work 10 hours to have that 2 grams. That's a lot of hard work and a chunk of pay I wouldn't be able to tap into if I'm only making that much money. To us, it's like licking the cake bowl.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I look at savings as earnings. If I'm able to make $100 worth of BHO in 1 hour at a cost of $8, then I basically made $92/hr. If it takes 2 I'm still $46/hr. Get my drift? Hell, even if it took 10 hours and you hated doing it, in a time like this $9.20 can be a decent wage so if you're someone who makes close to that, you'd have to work 10 hours to have that 2 grams. That's a lot of hard work and a chunk of pay I wouldn't be able to tap into if I'm only making that much money. To us, it's like licking the cake bowl.


Excellent point of view.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;QR_53ZPtkiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR_53ZPtkiw[/video]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 23, 2011)

new pick ups,figured id share with yall!


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 23, 2011)

DST said:


> looks like there be gold in them there buds!!!


yea i though that was a nice shot...its my background on my mac lol


----------



## mir (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you steeZz,i must to be clean,last month i was have fight against pests so i was looking and cleaning plants almost every day.I was have fungus gnats(sciaridae)and thrips,but now i winning in this hard game.Using only neem-oil and garlic-chilli spray,i like that organic way.The plants grow realy great last 2 weeks and i hope that pests are now history,anyway i am gone use neem-oil litlle bit more,you never know,because this buggers are so litlle.Sorry on bad English,i was learn French in school,English i was learn from American movies.Greets from south of Europe


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm devastated i missed page 600, i'll have to go back and see what lovely pr0n was on offer. hope all the 6 hunners are doing well.


shnkrmn what strain you running now? looks delicious

and little groweryour buds are frosty as ever, looking like you got your grow dialled in now, all lush and green


----------



## mir (Jul 23, 2011)

I know that this is no buds but they are will be soon,so i must to share this beauty with you.Already start LST on them because i want to make them lowprofile and too make more lateral branches for next generation of clones.Peace and love from Mir


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 23, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> new pick ups,figured id share with yall!


 Those are very nice. I am a fan of custom glass. Unfortunately you probably paid WAY too much for those. Maybe you did not because I have no idea what you paid. And those are not custom glass, those are produced and sold on a regular basis. Please dont take this as me knocking you. I just hate that some artists charge so much for something they produce more than 1 of, and honestly that are generally easy to make as far as glass goes. Those pieces there should not cost over $100 a piece, and honestly they should maybe cost $60. Unless they are super thick and heavy. Take Toro for example, WAY over priced, nice glass, but what I call semi mass produced. You are paying 800 bucks for something they made several hundred of. I know of an artist, check him out here http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Glasswork-Orange-and-GlassmansDoll-Custom-Glass-Novelties/141517799219143
He makes mini bubs and tubes kind of in the Toro style, he has several perc choices such as an ice cube, shower head, etc. And is WAY cheaper than Toro, and I guarantee the quality is top notch. His prices are so low because you dont have to pay for his name. And there are other artists out there as well, such as Elevated Alchemy that do fantastic custom slides for decent prices. Lightning Crow does some cool custom slides for the $20.00 to $25.00 range. I am thinking of grabbing the 14mm tentacle he made recently. Now he is not the best, but I think he is somewhat new. I like to watch these guys get better. He has a bunch of Mario Bros. theme slides right now, and a Leonardo Ninja Turtle, its alright, but not something I would buy. These artists you can find on Etsy, except for a Glasswork Orange, you will have to contact them via email, which is on their facebook page to talk about custom work. I am just trying to save some people some money. And maybe open up the world of custom glass for those that dont have a lot. Everyone should have some nice custom glass to smoke out of, but they should not have pay a lot of money to have those things. Just my opinion. I am having a custom 4 arm downstem being made, $60, that includes shipping. The 6 arm from aqualab, I think is made by Luke Wilson (Leisure), is $65, not including shipping, and the arms on the downstem are thin as fuck. Thats just an example of paying for a name, I hate it, because your not paying for quality (thin arms), and they are semi mass produced, look how many are on aqualtabtechnologies.com right now... No hate from me to anyone here, just makes me mad that people think their name or brand is worth so much, lose the egos and help people medicate in style....


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 23, 2011)

Hope you dont think Im hating on you Gnome, nothing but love from me...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I look at savings as earnings. If I'm able to make $100 worth of BHO in 1 hour at a cost of $8, then I basically made $92/hr. If it takes 2 I'm still $46/hr. Get my drift? Hell, even if it took 10 hours and you hated doing it, in a time like this $9.20 can be a decent wage so if you're someone who makes close to that, you'd have to work 10 hours to have that 2 grams. That's a lot of hard work and a chunk of pay I wouldn't be able to tap into if I'm only making that much money. To us, it's like licking the cake bowl.


 Thats a good way of looking at it. I dont think I could pay those actual prices in a shop. But I know I would if I had the opportunity. Those are prices I see listed for shops in Cali. There are no shops here, good cannabis cant be found on the market, let alone hash. So in this market waxes are, well name your price because if you have it your probably the only one who does. To me they are priceless as I use them for my cyclic vomiting syndrome. As are my buds. Hmm, 10 hours of work for those 2 grams, thats crazy man...to think some people actually have to do that..


----------



## duchieman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol. Same goes around here too. It's existence is like a myth. Sometimes you find someone who says they know someone who has some, or something like that, but I have yet to find that someone. I don't remember the last time I've seen hash or oil in my parts. I'm guessing there must be some out there but, right now, I don't know that someone who knows someone and I don't foresee meeting him anytime soon. 

Whoa....wake and bake!


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, the weekend ! morning all !


----------



## Hot Spliff (Jul 23, 2011)

View attachment 1702878View attachment 1702880

Original Skunk No1 stick that in your 600w club thread n smoke it


----------



## duchieman (Jul 23, 2011)

Morning TWS. Good to see ya starting the day off right.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

Void, bit of a claw going on, so i changed the res. Maybe that'll sort things  Rather shocked me to find she and the darkstar are 5 weeks flowering.











Decided to up my veg game so i actually have continual options of what to put in instead of just dragging whatever i can find into the flowering cab. 

1 Romulan, 2 Black Rose, 2 Exo x Dreamtime, 1 P10, 1 BSB x Casey, 1 Cheese Quake x AK48 1 re-veging Exo and 1 Exo clone  Decided that vegging in soil is far more convenient than hydro, and that they can very easily be transplanted to hydro come flowering. Means i can have a silly number of plants vegging


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 23, 2011)

you guys smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 23, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> you guys smoke a lot of pot.


 WALLY! How's things man. You're one to talk. Where's your garden?


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2011)

nice to see you post wally,how you doin?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 23, 2011)

Gnome-I love those tops. bad ass, the flying pig is top notch.

Ive been getting 15-20% of my yield back when making dough (bho), and thats with 1 can per oz of trimmings. Im not sure how outdoorindica is doing it, but i whip for around 30 minutes (depends on the strain)over a double broiler at 160 F. the wife has the camera with her but i will post some pics later. 2 or 3 times the size of a pin head is all i need to get lit. lovin' bho.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

Wally!!! I got some Paula for ya with chicken on the side


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 23, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Gnome-I love those tops. bad ass, the flying pig is top notch.
> 
> Ive been getting 15-20% of my yield back when making dough (bho), and thats with 1 can per oz of trimmings. Im not sure how outdoorindica is doing it, but i whip for around 30 minutes (depends on the strain)over a double broiler at 160 F. the wife has the camera with her but i will post some pics later. 2 or 3 times the size of a pin head is all i need to get lit. lovin' bho.


I'm lovin' the bho right now too. Got maself a sweet ass tube  but didn't have any trim of my own left over so figured I'd be waiting for harvest time but after talking to another buddy about making some, he told me he had some trim. I didn't even know he grew until just Thursday and I've known him for years, lol. He didn't know I grew either so we got a good laugh out of it and then tried making some of our own Thursday night at his place. It turned out to be somewhere in between the stuff Jigfresh made and how you described your stuff as far as consistency is concerned. Kind of waxy instead of being glassy or doughy but potency and flavor were spot on. Got wifey to hit it last night instead of the vaporizer and after just one hit she was way stoned. I just took two and was nicely baked but for some reason decided to still eat one the face melter cookies I made the other day and woke up this morning still a bit baked, hehe.

Now I need an oil rig but can't spend any money on one for a while. I've been buying some stuff to customize the bike a little and taking the kids to do as much fun stuff as possible now that I have steady income again. Going to the OC fair later today to eat lots of crap and drink lots of yummy beer and let the kids hit the rides and stuff.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to see you back in here Wally!
I hope things have turned around for you man. Sounded like rough times for you for a little while there.


----------



## incognito5320 (Jul 23, 2011)

Last update was 7/7/11. Four girls flipped over to flower on 7/6, so that makes today day 17 of flower.

All the clones in the nursery are in 1 gallon pots now. The 2 free seeds are in 1 gallons now as well.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

sup 600ers, heres mine rammed into my tiny tent


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2011)

I just smoked some of my Pineapple Express thats been curing for about 6 days. Im getting a nice Head high a little couch locked but not much i could still get up and do something if needed. Ill have a full smoke report coming soon


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2011)

?purp sample buuuuud


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2011)

A short day with a club 600 decal.

It all starts with a choice of what to start the day with


now that my eyes are open it's time to choose.


a pit stop enroute


it was determined that the decal was lonely, so some friends joined him for the journey


on it's journey


there was more planned, but the weather refused to co-operate.

It's 5:00, do you know where you decal is? 

cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 23, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Gnome-I love those tops. bad ass, the flying pig is top notch.
> 
> Ive been getting 15-20% of my yield back when making dough (bho), and thats with 1 can per oz of trimmings. Im not sure how outdoorindica is doing it, but i whip for around 30 minutes (depends on the strain)over a double broiler at 160 F. the wife has the camera with her but i will post some pics later. 2 or 3 times the size of a pin head is all i need to get lit. lovin' bho.


 Im using 22 grams of trim/lower buds. And getting around 2 to 2 1/2 grams of oil. I could cut down my whipping time, but I do it at a lower temp, cool it off, whip it some more...Though I havent found anything that could fry me at 2 or 3 times the size of a pin head. I medicate quite often.. Anyway, I whip over a candle warmer which maybe gets 130 to 150 degrees. Just enough to melt the wax of a candle. It works perfect. Like you said it depends on the strain on how long it takes to whip it. My last run, didnt take as long as some of the others for whipping. I like to take it down as far as I can though. Also my weight is after whipping, so if I weighed it before my % return would be a little higher, but thats pointless. I think the cooling down part adds a lot of time to my whipping. I have a fucked up shoulder, I cant do it for too long. But its bho, it makes you happy in the end..


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2011)

i laughed so hard i'm in tears

guy laughing is so funny



whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;QR_53ZPtkiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR_53ZPtkiw[/video]


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 23, 2011)

So Im getting like 10-15% return on my bho runs, is that good? Im using a can and 22 grams at a time. Maybe it would be better with a bigger tube and a full ounce of material. But the tube I use is an okief extractor, and I use the 22 suggested grams. Its hard to believe you can get that much chopped up trim into that tiny tube, takes a little stuffing. I tried less material so it wasnt so tightly packed, but I got less oil that way. I have a Mastodon Kush in a solo cup that will be ready in 1 week, it smells so dank! Im really looking forward to the bigger ones in flower now. The one that is almost done is the extra plant I had after starting the whole pack, not thinking the seeds would germinate. Smells sweet and dank, a sweet berry hint with a definite bubba kush dankness in the background. Its fucking lovely. Not much else to report on at the moment. Take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 23, 2011)

Hot Spliff said:


> View attachment 1702878View attachment 1702880
> 
> Original Skunk No1 stick that in your 600w club thread n smoke it


 Just saw this, I recently added Skunk #1 to my list as something to grow in the near future. I ordered a single Sensi Seeds Skunk #1, and am hoping like hell that it cracks and produces a stanky skunk mom for me to clone. Cant wait to see what I can do with a classic.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2011)

A friend of mine was getting 10-15% as well until they tried chopping up the buds/ trim finer. The used a coffee grinder and just barely chopped stuff (not into powder). After that they have gotten 20+% each time and say they can't tell any difference in quality. I have yet to try it like that, but I am going to next run. Might want to give it a go.



Outdoorindica said:


> So Im getting like 10-15% return on my bho runs, is that good? Im using a can and 22 grams at a time. Maybe it would be better with a bigger tube and a full ounce of material. But the tube I use is an okief extractor, and I use the 22 suggested grams. Its hard to believe you can get that much chopped up trim into that tiny tube, takes a little stuffing. I tried less material so it wasnt so tightly packed, but I got less oil that way. I have a Mastodon Kush in a solo cup that will be ready in 1 week, it smells so dank! Im really looking forward to the bigger ones in flower now. The one that is almost done is the extra plant I had after starting the whole pack, not thinking the seeds would germinate. Smells sweet and dank, a sweet berry hint with a definite bubba kush dankness in the background. Its fucking lovely. Not much else to report on at the moment. Take care Club 600.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 23, 2011)

COF- that is crazy, just yesterday i drove by a street named HIGH st and was cracking up laughing!


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

morning six hun, fucking dog woke me up at 540 this morning making silly noises outside the door ffs. Now im up shes quiet as a mouse lol, least its light so it dont feel like 6 am on a sunday morning.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

Rescued from a sound sleep 
The person who invents the Animal Language Translator&#8482; is going to make a billion... pet owners outraged when they finally hear what our pets have to say. 

11:20pm Saturday here in Oregon.
Sitting down to a double-decker ham & cheese sandy with a side of chips/crisps.
Have my old grow box 2/3 finished tonight!
Just need to make a cardboard duct with a smooth 90-degree arc out to the window insert for the light hood's exhaust and I'm finished with the mods (for now).
Then vacuum & sanitize and start the next grow.
My back is wiped out for the day though.
Typed this with my right hand and ate with left hand.
Bit my cheek a few times. 
Time for an after dinner toke. 


**the haiku version:*
(*_cue the Japanese music_)

_One hand fed, one typed
Bit my god damned cheek a few times
Time for some bong rips_


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Pre heating the oven now for a pizza! that sandy sounds so good I can almost taste it.
Morning Westy, Might as well get to toking while your up


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

*Medical Marijuana Reality Show Coming To Discovery Channel*


http://bigbudsmag.com/news/article/medical-marijuana-reality-show-coming-discovery-channel-july-2011


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Pre heating the oven now for a pizza! that sandy sounds so good I can almost taste it.
> Morning Westy, Might as well get to toking while your up


Heh, heh: I had pizza last night!
Behind the times, Brosephus Maximus


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

No Im just ahead of time because your gonna have it again in a few nights ha!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

_Mind_ Control?
Or *BRAIN* Control?
Mwahahaha!


Also, way cool!!:


whodatnation said:


> *Medical Marijuana Reality Show Coming To Discovery Channel*
> 
> 
> http://bigbudsmag.com/news/article/medical-marijuana-reality-show-coming-discovery-channel-july-2011


Can you fuckin' imagine it?
A black president AND legalized cannabis in our lifetimes!?
(fingers crossed while knocking on wood and tossing salt over the shoulder and spitting three times for luck...)


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I wanna see the show... Im afraid it will be really cheesy like all tv though.

Sorry doob I already have a patent on mind and brain control...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn!
How much I owe you?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

20 billion and an eighth of MTF... yeah that should work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

How about...
Tree-fiddy?

[video=youtube;vDtRcJn6YQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDtRcJn6YQ8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

lol tree fitty should do!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, later this year when my garden has been stabilized, I want to experiment with getting some seeds out of the MTF. Would love to see how it does in the hands of someone like yourself.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Got the flashlight went out to the garden and sniped me some fresh dill and basil 
Then just a couple shakes of tony chachere's a few squirts of Louisiana hot sauce and BAM! yer done lol. Wish I had some tomato!






gotta keep it weed related 







Some pizza music for anyone eating pizza! Or just gorging out on munchies lol

[video=youtube;voB6WiP83NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voB6WiP83NU[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello 6, well I managed to survive Paintballing, which is incredibly knackering. Biggest issue was visers steaming up for most people. I managed to shoot some peeps but I reckon I owuld be crap at war....ah well, not to worry. I have much biggers bruises than my wife so at least that's something! The 30k cycle there and back wsn't much fun either, especially in the pi$hin rain! And yup, it's still fishin it doon today. 
Off to have my morning brew and tend to the garden.
Peace, DST


----------



## Thelowkickk (Jul 24, 2011)

I just got a 600W HPS with a hortilux bulb, 4 " Vortex Duct Fan, and an AC in my grow-room to keep the temperature in the mid-70's.
Im growing Barney's Farm - LSD
Barney's Farm - Vanilla Kush
World Of Seeds - Northern Lights x Big Bud.
All Feminized. 

Going to start flowering next friday!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

Giid luck and welcome to the 6!!!


Thelowkickk said:


> I just got a 600W HPS with a hortilux bulb, 4 " Vortex Duct Fan, and an AC in my grow-room to keep the temperature in the mid-70's.
> Im growing Barney's Farm - LSD
> Barney's Farm - Vanilla Kush
> World Of Seeds - Northern Lights x Big Bud.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;voB6WiP83NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voB6WiP83NU[/video]



I'd like to see them smart allecks try that funky-like-a-monkey business after a few lung fulls of *our* Herbal Sports Medicines®
"_Specially seasoned with 600 Herbs & Spices!_"&#8482;


[video=youtube;6KIKD_ZwANk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KIKD_ZwANk[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

131g dry and de-stemmed  meaning i'm technically hitting 393g for my setup meaning 0.65gpw i think, could be worse.

Oh, and i got 53 viable seeds just in the process of putting the buds into jars. technically that's like £250 of merchandise should it be stabilized and that lot, crickey. Says two things to me, one, get out there and undercut the competition!  and two i gotta start thinking about breeding as a more serious option


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

You should "Technically" be hitting that weed up in a bong mate!!! Gid furkin darts, double 18 nine darter!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

Technically i should be stuffing it into my new volcano  I probably put around an ounce odd of popcorn into my trim bucket with the idea of a monster iso run which can go in the bong  Not quite following ya last statement there though lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 131g dry and de-stemmed  meaning i'm technically hitting 393g for my setup meaning 0.65gpw i think, could be worse.
> 
> Oh, and i got 53 viable seeds just in the process of putting the buds into jars. technically that's like £250 of merchandise should it be stabilized and that lot, crickey. Says two things to me, one, get out there and undercut the competition!  and two i gotta start thinking about breeding as a more serious option


Looks like your ready to celebrate bhongukkah!
L'chaim, to all my Hebrew and Shewbrew brethren & sistren out there in 600 Land!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

9 darts is the best get out from a 501, which will generally end up finishing with a double 18. Hence the phrase not so commonly used by presenters, Double 18, Nine Darter! T'is the best no?



tip top toker said:


> Technically i should be stuffing it into my new volcano  I probably put around an ounce odd of popcorn into my trim bucket with the idea of a monster iso run which can go in the bong  Not quite following ya last statement there though lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah, i getcha, i know absolutely nothing about the game of darts other than that i am utterly crap. Luckily i can associate that with only playing when drinking in the pub, but well, i think the truth is that pub or no pub, yup, still crap


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

*Growbox mk-5.75 Temperature Trials*


Galaxy 600w electronic ballast
brand new Eye Hortilux 600w Super HPS EN
matching pair of Holmes dual-fan window fans
265cfm squirrel cage fan in an airbox with unrestricted inlet & exhaust ports


Air will now circulate from the window into the growbox, across the tops of the plants (between the tips and the glass plate of the hood) and get sucked into a matching fan on the opposite wall with an external duct that pushes the warm air up into the sealed reflector hood where it is sucked out with a 265cfm squirrel cage fan and out the same window insert that it came in from (separate ports, naturally).

(_was a "hot" day in the mid-80's and the inside temps are only now getting cooler_)
*all fans on full

Lights On @ 1-am: 
growbox temp was *75-f* 
(*outside temp: 66-f)

----------
1:30-am report:
growbox temperature *still at 75-f* ! ! ! ! 

----------
2-am report:
(*outside temp: 62-f)
growbox temperature *still at 75-f* ! ! ! 

----------
2:30-am report:
(*outside temp: 62-f)
growbox temperature *still at 75-f* ! ! ! 
----------
3-am report:
(*outside temp: 62-f)
growbox temperature *still at 75-f* ! ! ! 
----------

*after the final smooth ducting is added to the reflector box exhaust, and to the squirrel cage fan box exhaust, I'm expecting a final increase in airflow, and also another drop in growbox temperature.
Tomorrow.






























































A perfect 75-f 








A/C is hooked up, ducted, and ready for action!




























Later today I finish up with smooth ducting from the reflector hood to the squirrel cage fan box:








And, finally, smooth ducting from the squirrel cage fan box out through the window insert:







The inside looking out of the grow box: what my plants see whenever I open it up.








One of my old posters:






**edit: and with the A/C going, and three fans for the growbox and an oscillating desk fan in the room all going at once it's a good thing I have my over-the-ear headphones to cut out some of the "whoosh"*


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Doob. Nice set up. Man I like seeing everyones set ups as much as the bud porn.You gave me an Idea ! I should put my portable ac on the outside of the GR and pipe it in. I could have more room. I thought about it once but was to lazy to cut a whole in the wall and fabricate a plentium to hook up to the AC.

Hey your desk looks like a mad inventors desk ! 


Good morning six..................


Hey starting week 3 of flower. I put the sodium lamp in on Wednesday. There's these funny looking little white hairy things at the tops of the plant that look like glowing Christmas tree lights. 


Have a great Sunday Six !


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2011)

put some stakes in.....

not fish-n-chips.........catfish-n-red beans and rice....Mmm


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2011)

fish sticks,sticks,beans,catfish, It all looks good !. Seriously though the Catfish and beans look yummy ! Looks like some good Blackened fish ? Spicy ?

Hey I know what the sticks are for kinda but how does it work ? is it to hold up frail brances or bud heavy branches and you can tie all branches to one stick ?


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2011)

TWS said:


> fish sticks,sticks,beans,catfish, It all looks good !. Seriously though the Catfish and beans look yummy ! Looks like some good Blackened fish ? Spicy ?
> 
> Hey I know what the sticks are for kinda but how does it work ? is it to hold up frail brances or bud heavy branches and you can tie all branches to one stick ?


fresh cracked black pepper,lil cumin....if i tell the rest...well you know..lol
that lil black brunt thing,i was trying to make some fried bacon cornbread.

the stakes are for the main stem,as the branches get weight on them,i tie them to the stake/stem.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

Grannies secret recipe Gen!!! Looks lekker!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1704144put some stakes in.....
> 
> View attachment 1704143not fish-n-chips.........catfish-n-red beans and rice....Mmm


closest i can get to that is popeyes, unless i did it mah'self. looks damn good to me right now though.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 24, 2011)

What up 600, hoping everybody is having a great day. If y'all you don't mind I got a cpl of questions for ya guys. 

I'm looking for a cpl of new editions for my new grow room. I'm looking for a scrubber and a new 600 watt ballast. If anyone knows a where to get good one at a reasonable price let me know. 

Right now I'm looking at this scrubber and I'm wondering if it's gonna be big enough to scrub a 10X5 room with two 600's? Tell me what cha think or maybe tell me where to find a better one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160507887899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Next on my list is a ballast and this one right here is identical to the one I'm using now. I can't remember if I told you all but I had a ballast go out on me and I sent it in for return and they sent me back a new ballast along with a new a/c hood as well. So if I get this one I'll have matching setups. Anyway it ain't nothing special but here it is.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220818138914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I'm just looking for some good deals for a reasonable price if y'all now any better deals please let me know.

Peace and happy medicating


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Uhhhh the samples! Im getting perty dern toasted from these samples I took a week ago 
[video=youtube;nBEZWyYyhHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBEZWyYyhHI[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

You in the US Dropa, only thing I could suggest is may be Craig list, I was given an address of a wholesale company in the US but not sure I have that. The filter looks fine, it's got up to 400+cfm rating.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

Howdy doody 600! 

Don't you hate having to go back to youtube (_and FaceBook, Google Video, MySpaceTV and many others_) every time you want to re-watch a funny/cool/favorite video?

If you thought to yourself, "Why, yes, indeed. I often wish that I could some how magically have my favorite youtube videos (_and FaceBook, Google Video, MySpaceTV and many others_) saved to my computer so I could watch them whenever I wanted.", then check out THIS little free program:






*http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/*

**multiple simultaneous downloads require the "Pro" version. If you've got the duckets, it's your call, but the free version with one-at-a-time downloading works just fine.  *

Just copy & paste the URL to the youtube video you want to record to your hard drive, choose a location for the download so you won't have to search for it later, download it, then click on the tab named "Convert" and choose the video format you want to convert it to (_ipod, iphone, PSP, cell phone, xvid MP4 (AVI), WAV, or just extract the audio as an MP3_) and let it do it's thing.

Very cool program.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 24, 2011)

DST said:


> You in the US Dropa, only thing I could suggest is may be Craig list, I was given an address of a wholesale company in the US but not sure I have that. The filter looks fine, it's got up to 400+cfm rating.


Cool, I haven't ever used a scrubber before and don't much about em. Just wanted to make sure I was buying what I needed. Yeah I"m in the US and have been combing the internet for a good deal on a ballast for a cpl of weeks now. Craigslist isn't much of an option for me here in the Midwest. There isn't anybody listing grow gear in my area. The only decent ballast I've seen without having to break the bank is what I found on eBay. So unless somebody shows me a better deal I guess I"m gonna go with that ballast. 

I'm about to begin construction on the new grow room sometime this week and I'm just trying to put together the last cpl pieces of the puzzle before I begin. With any luck I'll be back posting pretty regular on the 600 once again.

Peace and happy medicating to all my 600 brethren.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 24, 2011)

high High HIGH THERE!!! my 600 bros. Been hoaning me guerilla skills out in the bush like a sniper in a guiley suit hehe. Boy i sure do miss growing in the cave its so much fucking easier lol. No worries though your boy is making strides in the wilds of gods country. Since my last post all my ladies have snapped the fuck out an a mofo could be seeing 50-100 pillows if all goes well. We plan on hitting the harvest festival in Mad Town like nobodies buiz this year. Let the taste of the 600 out to the masses haha. I get the feeling lil rog might get plastered all over the state capitol building by some rather ghostly hoodlums  Mad town has long been a hub for the legalization movement and is a fucking blast if youve ever been there. If any of you 600 boys are going to be there hit me up. It will be a good time fo sho  

A special  to the new collective on the horizons  I can honestly say gentlemen that I am proud to see it coming about. After years of fairy sightings shes found a home at the Breeders Boutique  Good work fellas  PS the badman would also like a shirt hehehe.... 

So my old trusty custom built computer fianally took a shit on me after 8 years and had to go get the newest gear out. Man how technology changes fast sheesh. Its like learning a new language messing with this new gear lol. 

Congrats to all and awesome pics everybody. Ill get some up myself here real soon.  bros 1BMM





DST i need my decals man where they at??? lol jk


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Hello 6, well I managed to survive Paintballing, which is incredibly knackering. Biggest issue was visers steaming up for most people. I managed to shoot some peeps but I reckon I owuld be crap at war....ah well, not to worry. I have much biggers bruises than my wife so at least that's something! The 30k cycle there and back wsn't much fun either, especially in the pi$hin rain! And yup, it's still fishin it doon today.
> Off to have my morning brew and tend to the garden.
> Peace, DST


 I smiled when I read this, I am a huge paintball fan. I love to play, my body however doesnt. But regardless I go out and kill myself everytime. But even handicapped with my cyclic vomiting syndrome I still wreck people. Honestly I dont think there is a player on this planet I dont have a chance against one on one. Thats for real. I am that confident on the paintball field and I show it when I play. I play scenario games, where there are missions, capture flags, bring back gas cans, etc... Damn I want to play some ball now. I have only got to where my Valken V-tac gear for one game so far, she needs some paint on er'. Thing is Im hard as fuck to hit. Small, fast, and crazy. Thats me on the field in 3 words, to add 2 more effective and deadly.  My adrenaline takes over and I turn into a monster once that horn blows. But thats how I play.. Its always fun though. I just like to win thats all. Oh yeah, weed and bongs.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> A friend of mine was getting 10-15% as well until they tried chopping up the buds/ trim finer. The used a coffee grinder and just barely chopped stuff (not into powder). After that they have gotten 20+% each time and say they can't tell any difference in quality. I have yet to try it like that, but I am going to next run. Might want to give it a go.


 I went with no chopping my first run, bad idea, what a waste, second run chopped it up, much better, 3rd run, chopped it up more, even better. I dont want to make it too fine. I believe I am using 100 mesh steel screen. Whatever comes with the okeif I will check again later... Maybe a little more chopping wouldnt hurt though. I guess the more spaces for the tane' to go through the more heads it will collect. So in that case a finer chop would help. I will chop the fuck out of it next time. Im not a pro yet, but I think Im getting there. I said I "feel" like a pro  I know I have a far way to go to get there. First I have to grow better cannabis, then better oils will come with that. Not that I grow bad stuff, its just hard to beat your last grow every time, and if you dont beat your last grow your tolerance level doesnt just go down. Ok that has nothing to do with what were talking about, but Im still trying to find that uber punch me in the face strain to make oils with... Ive noticed some strains are better than others for concentrate production...


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;yLuHE-82o40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLuHE-82o40[/video][video=youtube;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]




abstained since april. just started up ye habit again


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back to the green side Wally, may the bud be with you...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 24, 2011)

Hell yeah welcome back Wally. How have ya been old buddy?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever dried bud outdoors??? or even heard of it????


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I smiled when I read this, I am a huge paintball fan. I love to play, my body however doesnt. But regardless I go out and kill myself everytime. But even handicapped with my cyclic vomiting syndrome I still wreck people. Honestly I dont think there is a player on this planet I dont have a chance against one on one. Thats for real. I am that confident on the paintball field and I show it when I play. I play scenario games, where there are missions, capture flags, bring back gas cans, etc... Damn I want to play some ball now. I have only got to where my Valken V-tac gear for one game so far, she needs some paint on er'. Thing is Im hard as fuck to hit. Small, fast, and crazy. Thats me on the field in 3 words, to add 2 more effective and deadly.  My adrenaline takes over and I turn into a monster once that horn blows. But thats how I play.. Its always fun though. I just like to win thats all. Oh yeah, weed and bongs.


"Blackballed: The Bobby Dukes Story"
Great movie 

[video=youtube;2cCnmi64ygg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cCnmi64ygg[/video]
[video=youtube;UGbzl-fIE1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGbzl-fIE1A[/video]

"This still works, you know? I'm still lethal!"


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What up 600, hoping everybody is having a great day. If y'all you don't mind I got a cpl of questions for ya guys.
> 
> I'm looking for a cpl of new editions for my new grow room. I'm looking for a scrubber and a new 600 watt ballast. If anyone knows a where to get good one at a reasonable price let me know.
> 
> ...


Hey bro thats the same one i have had for the last year and it works great for me i do most of my shopping thru E-Bay and ive never had a problem with the product or service also got my 600 from there great price..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bubba day 53












Purple Cheese Day 53


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

What it is 600 just stopping by to share a few with the fam i hope you all enjoy,These have really take'n off and are just about done i plan to chop these at day 60 and leave the other two out of the 7 to go another two weeks at least..


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 24, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What up 600, hoping everybody is having a great day. If y'all you don't mind I got a cpl of questions for ya guys.
> 
> I'm looking for a cpl of new editions for my new grow room. I'm looking for a scrubber and a new 600 watt ballast. If anyone knows a where to get good one at a reasonable price let me know.
> 
> ...


I use a Can33 and it was enough for everything I ran short of the 10x12 room with four 600s and a 1K light running. It wasn't enough for that much stankonya so I added an Ozone Gen to the mix. I'm using the same filter now with around 450CFM going through it cooling the light and scrubbing odors and I'm confident it will be sufficient. That HTG filter should work well for your 1200W setup.

Those ballasts are hit and miss. I have had two now and one took a shite on me while the other is still working great. In fact, the dude that has it now mistakenly put a 1000W HPS bulb in his hood and the little ballast was pushing it. It wasn't even as bright as a normal 600HPS but it was working, lol. I noticed it when I was at his house and got a good laugh at his expense. We stuck a 600W MH conversion bulb in there and it was significantly brighter.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey bro thats the same one i have had for the last year and it works great for me i do most of my shopping thru E-Bay and ive never had a problem with the product or service also got my 600 from there great price..


I went ahead and pulled the trigger and got em both. I get most of all my grow gear on eBay too. I was just hoping somebody knew of a better deal some place else. I'll be sure to throw up some pics when I get going on the room. I might need some help figuring out my ventilation concerns.

Check ya later.


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I use a Can33 and it was enough for everything I ran short of the 10x12 room with four 600s and a 1K light running. It wasn't enough for that much stankonya so I added an Ozone Gen to the mix. I'm using the same filter now with around 450CFM going through it cooling the light and scrubbing odors and I'm confident it will be sufficient. That HTG filter should work well for your 1200W setup.


Cool, that's what I wanted to hear. Thanks for that bit of info my friend.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I went ahead and pulled the trigger and got em both. I get most of all my grow gear on eBay too. I was just hoping somebody knew of a better deal some place else. I'll be sure to throw up some pics when I get going on the room. I might need some help figuring out my ventilation concerns.
> 
> Check ya later.


it is really hard to find better deals then e-bay just watch the sellers aproval rating and you are good..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;rmadSGJCzo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmadSGJCzo8&ob=av2e[/video]
Sorry for all the pr0n!!!!


.................................................. ................................................:e yesmoke:

Veg is rocking and rolling. I added co2, just on a timer, about a week ago and can def see an increase in growth rate 
Got a little of everything in there lol
Sour D in the top hydro getting ready to take the ?purps place when she comes down.






AK xplanted today, cant wait to take another shot at her 
The clones are kinda weak though  used some older cloning solution.






BnS day 63  I cant wait to smoke it! The smell of the drying sample bud is incredibly DANK.











Space Bomb day 50 
Not much smell to it but the bud looks fantastic.














?P day 52 and getting noticeably riper every day turning more pinkish purple on the buds.



















And the Space bomb in the scrog on day 16... Once again the 2 crappy looking ones were xplanted from soil to hydro in a pinch because of a herm.


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (Jul 24, 2011)

3 weeks down!


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 24, 2011)

Both grows are looking outstanding fellas.


----------



## Thelowkickk (Jul 25, 2011)

These girls are getting bushy!
cant wait to start flowering!

The LSD I had topped a couple days actually grew out 3 shoots instead of just spitting into two? Anyone know how this happened?
And can this produce even more yield?


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning all, finally I can see sunshine, woohoo!!!

Welcome back Wally, good to see you are still with us in body.

Bill, Stinkbud, Whodat, Peace Love and Paws, and thelowkick, thanks for brightening up my morgen. 

Hey TheLowK, in my experience if you grow 2 plants in the same size pot, top one and leave the other to grow naturally (which i did as an experiment one time). With the same conditions I have yielded the same weight to within 1 gram. So 1 extra branch will basically distribute the flower weight across the 3 colas, instead of the 2. If anyone thinks different please stand up?!?!?!

Hope you all have a good day peeps.

And 1Badman, you can get the sticker from my albums.

Peace, DST


----------



## Thelowkickk (Jul 25, 2011)

hmm I here ya DST, so any idea on how I can increase my yield? And any estimates on how much ill get of these 3 girls?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Whats the word DST, and a good one back at cha!


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2011)

Man ! Those grows are super nice ! Whodat your off the hook man! PLP, super nice ! You guys are rocking ! 


looking good Lowkick. They're looking Phat.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

Best way to increase yiled is increase pot size. ROOT SIZE directly relates to YIELD. Or increase your numbers. It's a trade off with space, numbers, legality.



Thelowkickk said:


> hmm I here ya DST, so any idea on how I can increase my yield? And any estimates on how much ill get of these 3 girls?





stinkbudd1 said:


> Whats the word DST, and a good one back at cha!


Hey Stink, today the word is Washing!!! After what seems like a very long weekend of doing no housework, we now have a washing monster in the corner of our bedroom, lol.....Mrs Woos Chinese laundry here we go.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning all, finally I can see sunshine, woohoo!!!
> 
> Welcome back Wally, good to see you are still with us in body.
> 
> ...


i disagree, i have grown my sogouda many times if left by itself it will grow 1 main stem and yield 3/4 to 1 O if i top her i've had as much as 3 and a half O the size of the crowns stays the same just there's more of them to make the weight up


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

And that is exactly the same pot, same age of clone/seedling? (i only ask because I kept my regime straight with those girls) 

I find that incredible, (not saying it isn't true but that is a massive difference.)



3eyes said:


> i disagree, i have grown my sogouda many times if left by itself it will grow 1 main stem and yield 3/4 to 1 O if i top her i've had as much as 3 and a half O the size of the crowns stays the same just there's more of them to make the weight up


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2011)

i think its a combination of many things, pot size and strain type all pay a part.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah well, it just so happened that the strain I tried it on had good genetics, hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

god damn that's some nice porn whodat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2011)

3eyes said:


> i disagree, i have grown my sogouda many times if left by itself it will grow 1 main stem and yield 3/4 to 1 O if i top her i've had as much as 3 and a half O the size of the crowns stays the same just there's more of them to make the weight up


i think it all depends on the strain. i think some plants react well, while some Slow down/stunt. And then i believe there is some that react above average. when the topping is done is an issue as well. i think the same goes for lst also.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/younews/121842299.html


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think it all depends on the strain. i think some plants react well, while some Slow down/stunt. And then i believe there is some that react above average. when the topping is done is an issue as well. i think the same goes for lst also.


I rarely leave any plant to grow naturally. Training is my obsession... Maybe a sickness? IDK but I love seeing a canopy of buds falling over all getting equal light exposure. The only strain I've tried that has responded negatively to LST has been Super Silver Haze. I'm not even sure if its the training or the genetics of this one but it looks like shit. At 54 days I'm really considering yanking it from my box because I'm not gonna want to smoke it based on how it looks now lol.



DST said:


> And that is exactly the same pot, same age of clone/seedling? (i only ask because I kept my regime straight with those girls)
> 
> I find that incredible, (not saying it isn't true but that is a massive difference.)


Damn straight DST, gotta have comparable samples to make a deduction. I would agree more roots more fruits but there has to be a happy medium for indoor growers because of time and size/space constraints. It takes my plants a while to fill a 7 gallon container which means with a larger root system comes a larger plant that occupies more space, bad for me in a perpetual garden but I love the yields lol. 

On a side note, dude you are a cycling machine!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I rarely leave any plant to grow naturally. Training is my obsession... Maybe a sickness? IDK but I love seeing a canopy of buds falling over all getting equal light exposure. The only strain I've tried that has responded negatively to LST has been Super Silver Haze. I'm not even sure if its the training or the genetics of this one but it looks like shit. At 54 days I'm really considering yanking it from my box because I'm not gonna want to smoke it based on how it looks now lol.
> 
> 
> On a side note, dude you are a cycling machine!


The ssh is a long time sativa and at day 54 she's just getting started. Patience, and you'll be rewarded for the sativa's don't start packing it on until later.

 
cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The ssh is a long time sativa and at day 54 she's just getting started. Patience, and you'll be rewarded for the sativa's don't start packing it on until later.
> 
> 
> cof



I hear you CoF and I'm optimistic but she doesn't look good. Very airy and no density to speak of, something isn't right with her. I have her branching wrapped around the top of the pot like a yoyo string, if she wasn't trained she would be 7 feet tall! She was stretching 4+ inches per day and I had no choice but to train her up hard core. My Killing fields about a week behind her on the other hand, much better looking than the SSH. GD I love those Sannies CoF, you know what I'm sayen!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2011)

I got Critical Sensi Star from Delicious Seeds and Nirvana's Bubblelicious. Has anyone grown these?

Some of my cheese is at day 58. I got dogs at 48 days now. I'll get some pr0n up shortly


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 25, 2011)

DST said:


> And that is exactly the same pot, same age of clone/seedling? (i only ask because I kept my regime straight with those girls)
> 
> I find that incredible, (not saying it isn't true but that is a massive difference.)


every thing the same yes, maybe it is strain dependant it's definitely something to look into further


----------



## pharmerbrown (Jul 25, 2011)

curious with flowering local grow store owner told me only 6 plants under a 600w..I notice you have 9 under each and the lights are fixated much higher. I have been told they could be 12-18" above canopy I guess depends on how many plants need light?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

You could ahve 30 plants uder a 600w if you really wanted, it all just depends on the size you grow and the manner in which you trim and train. In the same way you could grow out 1 plant under a 600w and scrog it out to be the same size and yield as the 6 plants. My light is currently 1-2 feet from the plants.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

People who say that you need to have X number of plants under one light shouldn't be listened to. They're probably telling you what has worked for them, but you need to see what works for you. That's the beauty of this hobby... so many different ways to do things


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2011)

I have flowered 20 plants under one 600.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

pharmerbrown said:


> curious with flowering local grow store owner told me only 6 plants under a 600w..I notice you have 9 under each and the lights are fixated much higher. I have been told they could be 12-18" above canopy I guess depends on how many plants need light?


I wouldn't recommend running a 600 higher than 18", that part is right, but the plant count is up to the farmer, veg times and garden setup. Hell you could put a light mover on a 600 and grow 50-60 + plants SoG lol. 

Tiptop and bobo are right on.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 25, 2011)

Feeling groovy today, going through some old records. Thought I would share some covers with you....and some bud pr0n as well.

Steve Miller Band with Blue Dream
Bob Marley and the Wailers with Larry OG
Pink Floyd with Banana OG
Richard Pryor with J1
The Doobie Brothers with Banana OG dough
Led Zeppelin with J1 dough




These are the tunes I listen to, and the herb I grow.

Side note-The Banana OG dough is 18 grams made from 2 extractor tubes packed with 2 oz each. This is the best herb I have grown or blasted for dough production. My Larry OG would be top dog, but the buds dont need much trimming, so I get less dough.

Rock on 6 Hundo.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

My fingers are sore  Just ground up 110g of trim and bud with one of those small plastic grinders. All gonna be worth it though  while my neighbour across the street is trying to grow his cannabis in his window, i'm busy with this in mine 






Should hopefully get a good haul from that, still trying to work my way through the last lot of oil :/ 
Tis looking a little green though, lesson learned, get the alcohol in a wide mouthed jug or something instead of slowly pouring it from the bottle, either that or the green is just cus of how fresh it is.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2011)

DOG KUSH, day 46.



















CHEESE at day 58.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

lolololollololol I just came across this lolol I x-ed out his name just because.



xxxxxxxxx said:


> I'm going to be using approximately 20 1000w lights.... Thanks but I don't understand how a aircooled reflector works?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

Crystal Day 18, she's going to have some monster colas. I hope she's about done stretching b/c I don't know how far my light will penetrate lol



El Monstre at 55 days, chop the next day or two. I untied her training to let her live free during the fade!


View attachment 1705602View attachment 1705603


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking great 
seedles
tiptop
shnkrmn
and shwag 
shwag, whats up with the ping pong balls lol is your plant jus sitting off the the side and every stray shot hits it and is forever stuck?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looking great
> seedles
> tiptop
> shnkrmn
> ...


Ahahaha, I asked the same thing when I saw the dudes at the hydro store using them. I use the green bamboo (I think) stakes to train my plants. They're camouflaged little effers and the ping pong balls keep me from poking my eyes and face when moving the plants around. Thanks for the compliments whodat!


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanna lick this as much as your avatar shwag, lol.

Did you see the Bruce Lee ping pong video I posted?


Shwagbag said:


> Crystal Day 18, she's going to have some monster colas. I hope she's about done stretching b/c I don't know how far my light will penetrate lol
> 
> View attachment 1705572View attachment 1705576View attachment 1705577
> 
> ...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks DST! I think she's gonna be fire. 100% organic, not a big yielder but I think she'll be dank. 

I did see that video it was cool as hell. I noticed last week that you're a dart enthusiast as well? I love darts when I have the time to play, usually over the winter


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah, I liked the darts reference D. Had a nice little read this morning on different folks that have had a nine darter on TV. Some kid did it at 17. And I think 2 people have done it in the world championships. Talk about pimp.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

I love watching the cmpetitions, and so does the wife so that always makes it more enjoyable. not sure I would like to go to a competition but I have watched darts since Jockey Wilson was world champion, and he was a local lad for me back in Scotland. Funnily enough, I usually play when I got to South Africa. My brother inlaw has a board and we always play. I am fukkin useless, but love throwing things, haha.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

too right, I tend to end up on double 1, or double 2 haha....40 throws later.


jigfresh said:


> yeah, I liked the darts reference D. Had a nice little read this morning on different folks that have had a nine darter on TV. Some kid did it at 17. And I think 2 people have done it in the world championships. Talk about pimp.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

DST said:


> too right, I tend to end up on double 1, or double 2 haha....40 throws later.


lol that is assuming your opponent doesn't wipe the floor with you if you're throwing like that 



DST said:


> I love watching the cmpetitions, and so does the wife so that always makes it more enjoyable. not sure I would like to go to a competition but I have watched darts since Jockey Wilson was world champion, and he was a local lad for me back in Scotland. Funnily enough, I usually play when I got to South Africa. My brother inlaw has a board and we always play. I am fukkin useless, but love throwing things, haha.


I've played in a couple local regional ones in my state. Actually did pretty well in cricket partners for about 3 rounds then the competition got tough. Some dudes in matching shirts with their names on them wiped the floor with us on an off game and we were done. I played on dart leagues once per week for a couple years. Lots of fun, lots of drinking and gambling, stuff men like you know... But most of all lots of darts and every game you can possibly imagine.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to like darts until my older brother threw one at me and it stuck through my hat and was dangling from my forehead lolol

Nahhh I still like playing at bars and stuff  I usually go for the long shots haha like the farthest point possible from the board lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I used to like darts until my older brother threw one at me and it stuck through my hat and was dangling from my forehead lolol
> 
> Nahhh I still like playing at bars and stuff  I usually go for the long shots haha like the farthest point possible from the board lol


Tahahaha, oh you're THAT guy lol. Man would it be cool to drink, smoke and play bar games with the 600 crew! Glad your bro missed your eye! He needs to throw darts with ping pong balls on them lol. I mostly play soft tips now for the convenience of it but I do still love steels.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I usually go for the long shots haha like the farthest point possible from the board lol


Always gotta go big, huh whodat? lol The only way to go right!?!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Always gotta go big, huh whodat? lol The only way to go right!?!


I laughed out loud at this. Its the only way Whodat rolls! HAHA!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

WTF is is going small or normal??? Maybe I should google it haha. lol yeah Im "that guy" lol 
Man a 600 bar party would be beyond epic! would truly be a dream come true.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> lol that is assuming your opponent doesn't wipe the floor with you if you're throwing like that .


haha, I have learned to sweep floors quite efficiently!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

So where is everyone getting these 600 stickers, are they printing them and making their own? So far CoF's on the road sign is my fav lol. If we're not careful someone in Boston is going to place one somewhere and they'll shut the city down like they did when some pranksters put this somewhere.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't have access to a color printer. I tried to open it up on a comp at work so I could run off a few thousand color copies, but all the Macs I tried there said it was a corrupted file. Opens up fine on my home computer (windows 7, go figure).


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> So where is everyone getting these 600 stickers, are they printing them and making their own? So far CoF's on the road sign is my fav lol. If we're not careful someone in Boston is going to place one somewhere and they'll shut the city down like they did when some pranksters put this somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 1705667


 lol I forgot about how that shut down the city of boston lol
Long live ATHF!!!!

That would be free publicity though \
hmmmmm I got another idea mhwhahaha! If I can get a news story done on em I'll def win lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 25, 2011)

You can copy the file from DST's photo album. Resize and apply where needed.



Shwagbag said:


> So where is everyone getting these 600 stickers, are they printing them and making their own? So far CoF's on the road sign is my fav lol. If we're not careful someone in Boston is going to place one somewhere and they'll shut the city down like they did when some pranksters put this somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 1705667


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol I forgot about how that shut down the city of boston lol
> Long live ATHF!!!!
> 
> That would be free publicity though \
> hmmmmm I got another idea mhwhahaha! If I can get a news story done on em I'll def win lol


_Commence Operation: "Green Mile"!_
_*Repeat!*_
*Commence Operation: "Green Mile"!!*
That is all.



*just don't go covering up ol' Sam Houston with stickers, hear? They might not set bail.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> _Commence Operation: "Green Mile"!_
> _*Repeat!*_
> *Commence Operation: "Green Mile"!!*
> That is all.
> ...


 [video=youtube;v7gV5C5mB7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7gV5C5mB7A[/video]
haha I still need to print some! I'll go to kinkose or something and have them make some stickers... I already know where Im gonna put the first one,,, nothing crazy but it will get the "operation" going.
BTW D let us know when your thinking of ending it... I know you said it be up for a little while.

Doooooob spark up that doooooooooob! Im dooooobin it in about 30 seconds!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2011)

Right with ya bro!

As for my entry, I have to wait until the first of the month to get some sticker transfer paper for the printer.
But that's only six days away.
Going to be cool to see more and more pics coming in, hope lots of us participate, too.


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;-BibQfLyjRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BibQfLyjRY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> [video=youtube;-BibQfLyjRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BibQfLyjRY[/video]


fuck yessss!!!
howdy Wally


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola amigo


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2011)

oh,some good pics in the 600.
well here is a few pics....

^^pics comeing soon

^DOG base

^DOG training

^DOG bush

^DOG nug 


^?purps


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Right with ya bro!
> 
> As for my entry, I have to wait until the first of the month to get some sticker transfer paper for the printer.
> But that's only six days away.
> Going to be cool to see more and more pics coming in, hope lots of us participate, too.


I used photo paper, I had a large box on hand, printed on a $65 Kodak printer.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I used photo paper, I had a large box on hand, printed on a $65 Kodak printer.
> 
> 
> cof


Did you put glue on the back?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Did you put glue on the back?


Yes, I had a can of 3M photo mount spray adhesive on hand which is glued onto heavy, black backing with a magnet glued to the backing.

 
cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

I think CoF is in the lead right now lol. Gotta start thinking how I can top that one. Well done CoF!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 25, 2011)

OK. So never mind pinching me, can someone please come over here and kick be in the head so that I know I'm alive and conscious. Any other station I'd be OK but FOX?! Holy crap!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I think CoF is in the lead right now lol. Gotta start thinking how I can top that one. Well done CoF!


Thanks for the compliment, but I'm not finished yet. Now if I can find a shapely, willing young lady.......

 
cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but I'm not finished yet. Now if I can find a shapely, willing young lady.......
> 
> 
> cof


Ahahaha, its a CoF mind trick! Ya see he's encouraging us to rise up to the challenge lol. Very well done again!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but I'm not finished yet. Now if I can find a shapely, willing young lady.......
> 
> 
> cof


 Will you remember what to do with her? lol j/k


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Will you remember what to do with her? lol j/k


I'm going to find the fattest bitch you all have ever seen and slap a dozen of these stickers on her huge ass!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

fox really?
I think Im dead! lol
Oh that reminds me I need to fill an order of fudge!!! Im thinking of making the butter with fief instead of trim.. Anyone done this? Im about to google it.
btw I dont know why thinking I was dead reminded me I needed to get cracking on this fudge lol


----------



## duchieman (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> fox really?
> I think Im dead! lol
> Oh that reminds me I need to fill an order of fudge!!! Im thinking of making the butter with fief instead of trim.. Anyone done this? Im about to google it.
> btw I dont know why thinking I was dead reminded me I needed to get cracking on this fudge lol


 Sorry whodat but your gonna have to repost this a couple of post down, or at least away from the vicinity of swags avatar. He's posted right above you and I can't focus on what you've typed. My eyes keep getting drawn down the lines that the photographer intented. Damn he's good!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I'm going to find the fattest bitch you all have ever seen and slap a dozen of these stickers on her huge ass!


They're plentiful in this area and I can't print large enough to begin any type of coverage....lost in the forest


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I used photo paper, I had a large box on hand, printed on a $65 Kodak printer.
> 
> 
> cof





curious old fart said:


> They're plentiful in this area and I can't print large enough to begin any type of coverage....lost in the forest
> 
> 
> cof


[video=youtube;kEbEMjKitA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbEMjKitA4[/video]

Are you going to make me fire up my big printer and do up a 24-inch x 36-inch "Club 600 x" poster? 
The seed has been planted...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Are you going to make me fire up my big printer and do up a 24-inch x 36-inch "Club 600 x" poster?
> The seed has been planted...


 Doob I'll buy a copy if you make some! I was just outside thinking of getting a poster done!

edit: throw in one of shwags av too! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I got Critical Sensi Star from Delicious Seeds and Nirvana's Bubblelicious. Has anyone grown these?
> 
> Some of my cheese is at day 58. I got dogs at 48 days now. I'll get some pr0n up shortly


 Ive been sitting on some bubblicious for awhile, never had the heart to grow it though


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube;kEbEMjKitA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbEMjKitA4[/video]
> 
> Are you going to make me fire up my big printer and do up a 24-inch x 36-inch "Club 600 x" poster?
> The seed has been planted...


You'd still have to print three sheets to cover one cheek.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2011)

I would, but I'm afraid to tell you what it would cost for a full poster-sized print. Well, hell, it costs me about $15 per linear foot for paper & ink.
$150 for a 50-foot long roll for heavy museum-quality art paper, and about $75 per ink cartridge (8 colors). 
Each roll of paper will use up almost every drop of ink in the 8 cartridges, so it costs me about $750 for a roll of paper and fresh ink cartridges.
You sure you want a poster?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

get me 10 lol
Im a lil kinda sorta baked and cant figure how much one would cost lol help!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2011)

Without mailing tube and postage, 450 would cover the prints.
Unfortunately, for the home printer like me, the 15 per linear feet is what it costs to print.
To get "perfect" prints worth their money usually involves a minimum number of 2 or 3 prints to make sure the colors are correct (sometimes get it in one print proof, but is rare), and that's not taking into consideration that when printing anything, one small thing can go wrong and the print is ruined, so commercial shops usually double the print cost to pad the losses that will happen.
Anyways, the rule of thumb on this kind of printing is to double the cost to print to make up for the inevitable wasted ink & paper it almost always takes to set up a big print.
I haven't even turned my printer on in two years. Just the head cleaning cycle it goes through when turned on uses about $13 worth of ink.
If you really want some poster action, you might be better jobbing it out locally.
A commercial shop will be able to offer you a better deal than I could.
One with an Epson 7800 or bigger, or Canon or HP also have similar printers, but Epson is the best when it comes to image quality on the large format printers.
If the creator of the logo used Illustrator or another vector-based art program, you could get a copy of the file and get it printed out as big as you could afford with no loss of quality.
If it was created as a bitmap image, you'll need as large a version of it as you can get (or re-make) if you want a poster that's worth your time & money.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

Sh!t thats pretty serious! Maybe I'll hold off lol
Thanks for the insight though, I had no idea.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2011)

No worries. 
I have a portfolio full of my prints, and each time I have to set up for a new one ends up with the wasted paper & ink, so the doubling of the out-of-pocket cost is pretty accurate for inkjet printers.
If everything goes right it costs me about $90 to do a full-sized poster print.
I do wish it was less, though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

Id like that post but it has a frowny face  lolol
Sounds like fun if you dont end up loosing money!

Hey everyone lol heres whats currently going on outside the 6 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/450212-how-much-would-you-sell.html#post6009664


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Id like that post but it has a frowny face  lolol
> Sounds like fun if you dont end up loosing money!
> 
> Hey everyone lol heres whats currently going on outside the 6
> ...



That's fucking weird. How has that thread not gotten modded out yet? I mean, ffs!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

IDK! I have laughed pretty hard reading it though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, no shit. Me too... you're fucking hilarious, too, "liking" everything in there. . . heh, too much lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

Its a good read for sure lololol






^ bump!

The 6% who said no accidentally hit the wrong button!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I'm going to find the fattest bitch you all have ever seen and slap a dozen of these stickers on her huge ass!


Don't know how serious you are about this one... but I may take the idea, lol. This is gonna be sick!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess it goes to whoever gets it done first! lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I guess it goes to whoever gets it done first! lol


Walmart shoppers beware, LOL!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys... I had to share this with my best buds... my youtube account for all me MJ growing videos just hit 1,000,000 views. Just over 2 years since I started posting them. Crazy to think I just started growing because I was spending too much on smoking, now I'm famous and shit, lol.

1 Million. Plus 1,500 subscribers to boot.


EDIT: What kinda bullshit, you can't 'like' your own post? haha, yeah... I just tried.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> fox really?
> I think Im dead! lol
> Oh that reminds me I need to fill an order of fudge!!! Im thinking of making the butter with fief instead of trim.. Anyone done this? Im about to google it.
> btw I dont know why thinking I was dead reminded me I needed to get cracking on this fudge lol


I only make butter with ice hash or kief. I would highly recommend it lad!!!! Get on it!!!



DoobieBrother said:


> Without mailing tube and postage, 450 would cover the prints.
> Unfortunately, for the home printer like me, the 15 per linear feet is what it costs to print.
> To get "perfect" prints worth their money usually involves a minimum number of 2 or 3 prints to make sure the colors are correct (sometimes get it in one print proof, but is rare), and that's not taking into consideration that when printing anything, one small thing can go wrong and the print is ruined, so commercial shops usually double the print cost to pad the losses that will happen.
> Anyways, the rule of thumb on this kind of printing is to double the cost to print to make up for the inevitable wasted ink & paper it almost always takes to set up a big print.
> ...


I think it was InDesign that was used and if anyone wants the vector based art please ask I can get it.



whodatnation said:


> Id like that post but it has a frowny face  lolol
> Sounds like fun if you dont end up loosing money!
> 
> Hey everyone lol heres whats currently going on outside the 6
> ...


Think I'll pop over there and have a giggle. I went on a riu exploration around the forum yesterday, oh I did giggle.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

(holding my finger over my ear. weather man  )


"The weather outside the 6 is currently pretty shitty folks! look out!"

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/450484-compost-pile-my-own-shit.html#post6014501






Sounds good D  
I got a mix of white and dark chocolate. yummy


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

oh my, that was a funny thread, I hope that guy has a good diet!!


whodatnation said:


> (holding my finger over my ear. weather man  )
> 
> 
> "The weather outside the 6 is currently pretty shitty folks! look out!"
> ...


Here are my outdoor ladies, getting past the 180cm mark the one in the middle, probably bend that cola down at some point. Took the shot at night since it was the first time it has stopped....yup, you guessed it!!! RAINING, lol. Today is overcast again, and to be honest, I think these ladies are getting more sunlight from the moons reflection that the bloody sun during the day.






If anyone likes reading, and digs a bit of a Thriller, or even slightly ghost story-ish, then I read this book in two nights. Highly recommend it.
Dark Matter - A Ghost Story by Michelle Paver - Freaking awesome!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear D. Nooooooo rain!
[video=youtube;BEqawnBsQBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEqawnBsQBw[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2011)

Beast looks mental D, all that rains trebled its size lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

quite an achievement giving the recent rain D. looking hench peeking over the fence.




fuck sublime with rome.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

Jig congrats!!! your a millionviewair!!! thats soo cool  Im still scared of youtube lol


D,
I forgot to mention that yeah that plant looks great for getting no light for the past month lol 
shes a beauty


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

I am still thinking we should end the current competition on page 666!!! Plenty time for everyone.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

DST said:


> I am still thinking we should end the current competition on page 666!!! Plenty time for everyone.


It mathematically comes out to December 21 2012 @ 420 am


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

Some of the new tags for the 600 

booger
bud pr0n
cheese dog
my bff 600


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

Noooo, not more maths, lol. Well it's been 15 pages since the comp started and I think cof is our only real entrant, hahahaha. I reckon we'll be on page 666 in a couple of weeks the way this place goes. Catch ya all later, gotta go. Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

I saw 2 nice cheese plants with a decale behind them (I think it was cheese) 
I'll get er done,,, I dont have a printer but shart it needs to be my my to do list damit! Dank is on the line!!! ahh


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright guys.. At week 6 at the mo,things are looking ok. Plants are leaning over more under the wieght ,tied up some but need to go get some garden twine .
took a few shots from the thread..

View attachment 1706584View attachment 1706585View attachment 1706586View attachment 1706587

Peace Dre


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok so I went back a few pages and did some reading and I will add some of the topics covered. I reduced my pot size, from 5 to 3 gallons and am still pulling in the same numbers... As for topping, I get more with 4 main colas than I do with 1 cola or 8 or more colas. My best producers seem to be the ones that have 3 main tops (top for 4 tops and one just doesnt grow like the others) Interesting huh? I needed 12 plants untopped to pull in my average yield that I get with 7 plants, topped for 4 main colas. Regardless of strain this seems to work out the same way. Now when I did more topping, pulling, etc to get more tops in my canopy I got a lower yield, but I also did indica dominant plants, Headband, Bubba Kush, neither large yielders, nor was the Heribei. The buds were significantly smaller than when I do 4 main tops on a plant. Anyway I dont think it matters what my experiences are, because the chance that anyone elses would be exactly the same is very slim. Ok so there were some lovely DOG Kushes a little bit back, lovely ladies in the 6, the only DOG I ever grew turned out to be male, it was from the second batch of DOG seeds...Someone had an El Monstre, what a lovely girl she is, I kick myself in the ass for not grabbing those freebies when I had the chance! Anyway, my main reason for posting right now is a question..Should there have been foam on top of my guano tea after bubbling over night? I had a lid on it with about a 3 inche diameter hole in the top to run my air line in and to give something for it to breathe. Well it was breathing when I came in this morning, looked like a volcano erupted, it was bulging out then sucking back in, kind of cool I thought. But the tea smells fine, I really mostly smell the Molasses and the Humbolt Honey that I added in. It certainly looks like a dark tea, and kind of smells like a sweet tea due to the molasses and HB Honey. I also added Earth Juice Meta K to raise the potassium level in my brew. Ok I done for now, take care Club 600.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 26, 2011)

Mmm lovely Dog and Cheese, you must have posted as I was typing. They look great should be killer.


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 26, 2011)

outdoor, foam is gooood, means yur tea is ALIVE

heres some Venus Flytrap i grew. 5 months cured. sorry about lack of focus on the actual bud but my phone camera doesnt focus


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank You Wally!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> (holding my finger over my ear. weather man  )
> 
> 
> "The weather outside the 6 is currently pretty shitty folks! look out!"
> ...


Whodat, you are HEAVY! lol ew


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning 6 been a while since I been in here. Loving the porn over the last 10 pages or so. Just had a lik catch up and it's all going off. Gonna get that 600 logo stuck somewhere mad......don't know where yet tho.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn. I got flamed this morning in a spider mite thread. Running for the safety of the 600!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

We're here for ya, shnkrmn! At ease


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2011)

That thread was so bad it gave me CANCER!

[video=youtube;K1L1lj3XuK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1L1lj3XuK8[/video]

And crashed my computer.
Right when the guy in the video was ranting on to justify his pest strip decision my computer freezes and I had to reboot.

All I can say is that I'm glad I grow my own.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2011)

anybody think i can make iso hash with a glass jar and some coffee filters? any tips b4 i try?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> anybody think i can make iso hash with a glass jar and some coffee filters? any tips b4 i try?


I did it pretty easily... just chop that shit up real well (I used a coffee grinder), let it soak for a few days shaking occasionally, and then strain it/evaporate it. Oh yeah, and then smoke it. Zing! Good luck.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> anybody think i can make iso hash with a glass jar and some coffee filters? any tips b4 i try?


Yup, I've done that. I'd use a few filters, one isn't good enough, I don't think. I was thinking of a stocking over the mouth of the jar as a prefilter might be a good idea. As the guys were talking about earlier here, I'm also going to chop finer when I do it next time. Also, instead of squeezing, I'm going to suspend the wet trim over the dish and let it drain naturally. I've just found too much fine plant matter getting through and I think that may be what's giving it that dry keif texture rather than the gooey resin that oil is. I also don't think the trim has to be rinsed very long either. Once the ISO makes contact with the trichs, it does it's job as a solvent separating it from the plant matter. Any longer and your starting to dissolve other things like chlorophyll. Kind of like steeping a tea too long and getting all the bitter. I'd welcome, and appreciate, anyone who'll chime in and tell me what you think of my way of thinking. 

Hope that helps Tryna.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I did it pretty easily... just chop that shit up real well (I used a coffee grinder), let it soak for a few days shaking occasionally, and then strain it/evaporate it. Oh yeah, and then smoke it. Zing! Good luck.


 Hey Bobo, I've seen guys do this as well and thought that was a tincture, which I guess I've never really understood the difference.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think you want to ingest ISO, do you? Tinctures they'll use bourbon or whiskey or something I think. . . ISO could make you go blind lol. I'm outta here for a few, gang. Have a great day everybody


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2011)

ISO not good to drink. Very not good.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand that ISO is bad to ingest. I was also under the impression that tinctures are stored in a bottle so the alcohol doesn't completely dissipate. Also,I understand that some tinctures are ingested, but others are used in ointments and creams so ISO wouldn't be a factor there. What I don't understand is why leave the trim jarred for weeks, or days even, if your only making ISO oil. All you want are the trichomes off the plant matter and that should just take a wash, I would think. I remember watching my brother in law make up some oil some years back and he basically just washed the trim with the ISO and discarded it. So I guess my confusion is the difference in soaking times.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

I have to agree with Duchie. I find the quick wash has been excellent. Much cleaner than the several days soak.



duchieman said:


> Yup, I've done that. I'd use a few filters, one isn't good enough, I don't think. I was thinking of a stocking over the mouth of the jar as a prefilter might be a good idea. As the guys were talking about earlier here, I'm also going to chop finer when I do it next time. Also, instead of squeezing, I'm going to suspend the wet trim over the dish and let it drain naturally. I've just found too much fine plant matter getting through and I think that may be what's giving it that dry keif texture rather than the gooey resin that oil is. I also don't think the trim has to be rinsed very long either. Once the ISO makes contact with the trichs, it does it's job as a solvent separating it from the plant matter. Any longer and your starting to dissolve other things like chlorophyll. Kind of like steeping a tea too long and getting all the bitter. I'd welcome, and appreciate, anyone who'll chime in and tell me what you think of my way of thinking.
> 
> Hope that helps Tryna.





duchieman said:


> I understand that ISO is bad to ingest. I was also under the impression that tinctures are stored in a bottle so the alcohol doesn't completely dissipate. Also,I understand that some tinctures are ingested, but others are used in ointments and creams so ISO wouldn't be a factor there. What I don't understand is why leave the trim jarred for weeks, or days even, if your only making ISO oil. All you want are the trichomes off the plant matter and that should just take a wash, I would think. I remember watching my brother in law make up some oil some years back and he basically just washed the trim with the ISO and discarded it. So I guess my confusion is the difference in soaking times.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

DOG and Cheese bump.....furkin lovely Dr!!!!


dr green dre said:


> Alright guys.. At week 6 at the mo,things are looking ok. Plants are leaning over more under the wieght ,tied up some but need to go get some garden twine .
> took a few shots from the thread..
> 
> View attachment 1706584View attachment 1706585View attachment 1706586View attachment 1706587
> ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 26, 2011)

id choose BHO over ISO...i find the BHO a cleaner product and alot more flavorful and potent

ISO will extract some plant matter..BHO only contains trich heads and essentials


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

The oil I made with a donation from a nice Club Member was with Everclear. The long soak tasted gash, but the quick soak is lovely. I am still wavering with bho as the stuff I have tried has given me a sore head. Smelled ok but it was like taking to many poppers or something. May be the guy hadn't cleaned it right or something. He had about an ounce of it though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

hmmm sounds odd D... Was it your typical golden color?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

DST said:


> I have to agree with Duchie. I find the quick wash has been excellent. Much cleaner than the several days soak.


Ahhh, stupid Bobo. I'd read someplace to let it soak for a few days... I think it was in Cervantes' book. D'oh! Well, next time I'm definitely just gonna do the quick rinse . . .


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> id choose BHO over ISO...i find the BHO a cleaner product and alot more flavorful and potent
> 
> ISO will extract some plant matter..BHO only contains trich heads and essentials


I'd go for BHO but for two reasons, because of which i go QWISO (for now)

1. Getting a good quality clean butane in the UK seems to be a more expensive affair than i really care for.
2. I don't fancy going boom, it's a little bit more risky than i'd like given my location and such.

But right now i'm not fussed, the iso is doing it's job just dandy


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'd go for BHO but for two reasons, because of which i go QWISO (for now)
> 
> 1. Getting a good quality clean butane in the UK seems to be a more expensive affair than i really care for.
> 2. I don't fancy going boom, it's a little bit more risky than i'd like given my location and such.
> ...


You can now get London gas in poundland lol But their only the smaller tins


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I did it pretty easily... just chop that shit up real well (I used a coffee grinder), let it soak for a few days shaking occasionally, and then strain it/evaporate it. Oh yeah, and then smoke it. Zing! Good luck.





duchieman said:


> Yup, I've done that. I'd use a few filters, one isn't good enough, I don't think. I was thinking of a stocking over the mouth of the jar as a prefilter might be a good idea. As the guys were talking about earlier here, I'm also going to chop finer when I do it next time. Also, instead of squeezing, I'm going to suspend the wet trim over the dish and let it drain naturally. I've just found too much fine plant matter getting through and I think that may be what's giving it that dry keif texture rather than the gooey resin that oil is. I also don't think the trim has to be rinsed very long either. Once the ISO makes contact with the trichs, it does it's job as a solvent separating it from the plant matter. Any longer and your starting to dissolve other things like chlorophyll. Kind of like steeping a tea too long and getting all the bitter. I'd welcome, and appreciate, anyone who'll chime in and tell me what you think of my way of thinking.
> 
> Hope that helps Tryna.





duchieman said:


> I understand that ISO is bad to ingest. I was also under the impression that tinctures are stored in a bottle so the alcohol doesn't completely dissipate. Also,I understand that some tinctures are ingested, but others are used in ointments and creams so ISO wouldn't be a factor there. What I don't understand is why leave the trim jarred for weeks, or days even, if your only making ISO oil. All you want are the trichomes off the plant matter and that should just take a wash, I would think. I remember watching my brother in law make up some oil some years back and he basically just washed the trim with the ISO and discarded it. So I guess my confusion is the difference in soaking times.





DST said:


> I have to agree with Duchie. I find the quick wash has been excellent. Much cleaner than the several days soak.


thx everybody, i ground the plant matter and bud up in my grinder and then put it in the jar with the iso. after that i shook the shit out of it and used 2 coffee filters and let it drain through them slowly into a class bowl. its drying into a white color not black like ive seen. and when should i scrape it up?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx everybody, i ground the plant matter and bud up in my grinder and then put it in the jar with the iso. after that i shook the shit out of it and used 2 coffee filters and let it drain through them slowly into a class bowl. its drying into a white color not black like ive seen. and when should i scrape it up?


Scrape when dry.

30 seconds is all that's really needed in shaking up some QWISO.I've done a few runs with different times,30 seconds was fine and came out with the best flavor.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

It's not that you can't Bobo, I just found that it was a bit cleaner tasting and smelling...


Bobotrank said:


> Ahhh, stupid Bobo. I'd read someplace to let it soak for a few days... I think it was in Cervantes' book. D'oh! Well, next time I'm definitely just gonna do the quick rinse . . .


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 26, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Ok so I went back a few pages and did some reading and I will add some of the topics covered. I reduced my pot size, from 5 to 3 gallons and am still pulling in the same numbers... As for topping, I get more with 4 main colas than I do with 1 cola or 8 or more colas. My best producers seem to be the ones that have 3 main tops (top for 4 tops and one just doesnt grow like the others) Interesting huh? I needed 12 plants untopped to pull in my average yield that I get with 7 plants, topped for 4 main colas. Regardless of strain this seems to work out the same way. Now when I did more topping, pulling, etc to get more tops in my canopy I got a lower yield, but I also did indica dominant plants, Headband, Bubba Kush, neither large yielders, nor was the Heribei. The buds were significantly smaller than when I do 4 main tops on a plant. Anyway I dont think it matters what my experiences are, because the chance that anyone elses would be exactly the same is very slim. Ok so there were some lovely DOG Kushes a little bit back, lovely ladies in the 6, the only DOG I ever grew turned out to be male, it was from the second batch of DOG seeds...Someone had an El Monstre, what a lovely girl she is, I kick myself in the ass for not grabbing those freebies when I had the chance! Anyway, my main reason for posting right now is a question..Should there have been foam on top of my guano tea after bubbling over night? I had a lid on it with about a 3 inche diameter hole in the top to run my air line in and to give something for it to breathe. Well it was breathing when I came in this morning, looked like a volcano erupted, it was bulging out then sucking back in, kind of cool I thought. But the tea smells fine, I really mostly smell the Molasses and the Humbolt Honey that I added in. It certainly looks like a dark tea, and kind of smells like a sweet tea due to the molasses and HB Honey. I also added Earth Juice Meta K to raise the potassium level in my brew. Ok I done for now, take care Club 600.


Seriously??? You get more yield off a topped plant for four main colas than an untopped plant??? I've been dying to try this method. What kind of yields per plant are you getting??? The most I've gotten off a single untopped plant was 5.5oz...well 3.5 nugg and 2 scraggly fluff.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

DST said:


> It's not that you can't Bobo, I just found that it was a bit cleaner tasting and smelling...


Bobo likes cleaner tastes and smells. Bobo needs to stop talking in third person, too.

DST, you ever meet up with my buddy over there? I told him he was an idiot to not take you out for a beer, lol. Have a good one brother


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2011)

they just keep getting better.................>>>https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/450689-im-mentally-addicted-good-weed-new-post.html


----------



## duchieman (Jul 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> they just keep getting better.................>>>https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/450689-im-mentally-addicted-good-weed-new-post.html


 Oh man. I can't read something when I don't know where the sentences begin and end. That's usually a sign that indicates something about the writer.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright guys and gals, we've got a bit of a "situation" over here. Lets play my least favorite game: What the FUCK is on my plants? I'll go first. (Any help is greatly appreciated)


I realize this reply is a little late, but I'm very curious about this as well. I'm too lazy to read 300 pages to see if it's been resolved. I've had the exact same thing on a few of my plants on several of my last few crops. I can say with certainty they are not mites, nor do I think they are mealy bugs. I've wondered if it's a form of scale, but I just don't know. It doesn't cause any harm that I can see, so I haven't really worried too much but I'd like to know what the hell it is.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2011)

A little help if possible for a friend of mine. 

He has a few plants outside (in london so not too much sun lol). For the first couple months they were in generic soil being fed miracle grow every watering and looking good. About a month ago they repotted them into Tomato Grow Soil, (very rich in nutrients - his words). The plants showed signs of over feeding as they continued the same dose of miracle grow after repotting. They reduced the amount of MG and the plants perked up.

Now they are showing signs of unhappiness. He turned to me... and I turn to you:


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 26, 2011)

Need help 600 brothers! I want to try a new flowering bulb for my digital Llumatek. Any recommendations on a badass spectrum/lumens. Looking for a brand specific recommendation. I've used the Hortilux Eye and now I'm using something else. I know I'm due but I'm going to wait until the weather cools down a bit then replace.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2011)

If anyone answers I'll come over and BBQ for you like I did for the fam over the weekend:
















That's a big ribeye steak in marinade in the ziplock bag in the back:






*and I know it really doesn't matter but I'm gutted the pictures aren't bigger. I took them on my moms camera, asked her to send them to me and so she shrunk them to nothing, sent them, and deleted the originals. ffs!

EDIT: Shwag I love my hotilux EYE. Don't have comparitive info or anything, but I just love it and the color it puts out. Me things they are good bulbs.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Jig, I don't know that can offer any advice but I noticed how all his new growth sites are yellow. I'm getting that symptom with some of my plants and I've tried poking around to figure it out. I don't know whether it's overfeeding or under feeding, or just a lack of 1 or two things. I've heard epsom salt in watering until it clears up but not certain yet.

Oh man! What's with the food thing again? You guys are mean and sadistic! It's like all those fast food commercials just before you go to bed. I'll get ya back Jig, you wait and see. I'm going Italian on your ass!


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Jul 26, 2011)

I just joined the 600 club, but I still have to set up my room and get everything going.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2011)

It's all good brother... welcome to the club. Want some chicken? lol

And welcome to RIU... it's a good place here, especially on this thread. Beware... club 600 moves real fast... but we don't have any of the drama so previlent on some other threads.

You gonna start a journal? It would be a good idea if you are just starting out as a grower. And if you do have a journal, (or will have one soon) post a link to it in your signature so we can all check it out (at least those interested).

peace

"wait... I thought I was smokeymcpotterton"

"no you are jonny potsmokerson, remember"... or something like that.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 26, 2011)

Jig is deadly with some charcoal and a little grill. He cooked up some chicken and corn and something else for another member and I recently when we went over for a visit and it was killer. Excellent dude that Jig.

There was a dude on here for a bit named smokey mcpot but I don't think he's around anymore


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jig you are just gonna keep on and force me into a ole time cookoff my brother good thing i left So.cal! lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2011)

sounding good!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

Im down


----------



## earthwormcastings (Jul 26, 2011)

View attachment 1707755View attachment 1707754View attachment 1707753View attachment 1707752View attachment 1707751View attachment 1707750View attachment 1707749View attachment 1707748View attachment 1707747View attachment 1707745View attachment 1707743Hey guys im fairly new to growView attachment 1707741ing but i have a 600w hps and i am growing my first plant right now, she is supposedly afgan no. 1, she has been flowering fow about 2 weeks nowView attachment 1707739


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I realize this reply is a little late, but I'm very curious about this as well. I'm too lazy to read 300 pages to see if it's been resolved. I've had the exact same thing on a few of my plants on several of my last few crops. I can say with certainty they are not mites, nor do I think they are mealy bugs. I've wondered if it's a form of scale, but I just don't know. It doesn't cause any harm that I can see, so I haven't really worried too much but I'd like to know what the hell it is.


Never figured out quite what it was. The guys at the Hydro store said it looked like sugar excretion. . . all I know is, it didn't do anything to the plants in the end, but definitely looked suspect.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 26, 2011)

*The Pot Republic*










*Inside the country's oldest, largest and most wide-open marijuana market &#8212; California *

Hey guys. this is Frontlines new video just aired tonight apparently. 
Read more: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/the-pot-republic/#ixzz1THOZk075
​


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

DST said:


> The oil I made with a donation from a nice Club Member was with Everclear. The long soak tasted gash, but the quick soak is lovely. I am still wavering with bho as the stuff I have tried has given me a sore head. Smelled ok but it was like taking to many poppers or something. May be the guy hadn't cleaned it right or something. He had about an ounce of it though.


I've had mixed results with it D but the last lot I did was real nice. I used a butane that is pretty clean (well as clean as gas can be lol).


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there Jig, just tell him to slow down and stop feeding them for a minute. Problem I think is that tomato nutes are quite high in Potassium as far as percentages go. If this has just been added to the mix before flowering is pushing through then I think that is probably it. Water, water and only water until the nute burning stops.

His new growth looks ok, and some strains I have found just come through a bit more lime coloured but should be right. So from here I think they look ok, he should stop fretting about the leaves on the bottom of the plant and just go with the water until a few weeks into flower. imo.


jigfresh said:


> A little help if possible for a friend of mine.
> 
> He has a few plants outside (in london so not too much sun lol). For the first couple months they were in generic soil being fed miracle grow every watering and looking good. About a month ago they repotted them into Tomato Grow Soil, (very rich in nutrients - his words). The plants showed signs of over feeding as they continued the same dose of miracle grow after repotting. They reduced the amount of MG and the plants perked up.
> 
> ...





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I've had mixed results with it D but the last lot I did was real nice. I used a butane that is pretty clean (well as clean as gas can be lol).


I may experiment at somepoint, as TTT said, not to sure about blowing up my house for a smoke. Wifey would not be happy, lol.

Peace DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

I make my oil then whip it up on the stove into budder in order to get the rest of the butane out. Then I stir the budder up in a pot with a few drops of alcohol until it turns back into golden oil that will spread easily on a rizla. It's a method I made up myself and so far people who have smoked it said it was alot nicer than the straight bho oil and the blacker stuff I made with iso alcohol. I haven't tried the iso quick wash yet tho so can't compare to that.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> *The Pot Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that last night too, interesting to say the least. It's happening guys, slow as it may seem to us, it's happening. The will of the people will eventually force the federal government in america to one day legalize or at least decriminalize the supposedly most dangerous drug in america...not my words, ronald reagan's words back in the eighties.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Eh up HeadsUp, hope all is well with you brother. Still on the job hunt or has something come up for ya?


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Somewhere on our planet a lunatic asylum has been closed down and all the inmates have decided to join RIU...wtf is going on, hahahaha>>>>
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/450817-riu-boobies-3-a.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

no nip though  who wants to see over the shoulder bolder holders and not the prize inside!?!? tinterwebz is rammed full of pron. (non green kind) some peeps are just obsessed with teasing cock imo

*pervert out*


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some peeps are just obsessed with teasing cock imo


plenty of them on the net


----------



## medheadgrw (Jul 27, 2011)

Good deal for anyone in the market for a portable ac unit/heater/dehumidifier/fan...regular price is $369...SALE PRICE is $220. You must enter the promo code EMCYTZT627 to get the sale price of $255, then there is a $35 mail in rebate making the price $220. EDIT: FREE SHIPPING

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896808031&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3668349&SID=


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Need help 600 brothers! I want to try a new flowering bulb for my digital Llumatek. Any recommendations on a badass spectrum/lumens. Looking for a brand specific recommendation. I've used the Hortilux Eye and now I'm using something else. I know I'm due but I'm going to wait until the weather cools down a bit then replace.


check out these bulbs. i used them with a lumatek ballast. they come in different spectrums. 6.4k for vegging and 3k for flowering, check em out

sunpulse


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 27, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> check out these bulbs. i used them with a lumatek ballast. they come in different spectrums. 6.4k for vegging and 3k for flowering, check em out
> 
> sunpulse


Also the Htg Grow brights are good bulbs i am just getting ready to change my bulb the first time since i started growing (About a year or whenever my RIU was created) They also have (Supposed) Added Blue Spectrum


----------



## Dropastone (Jul 27, 2011)

I've used the sunpulse with no complaints. They have four different spectrum's, 3k, 4k, 6.4k and a10k bulb. They suggest you use all four during different stages of growth but that could get expensive if you were to buy them all. If you just want to use a single bulb system they suggest that you use the 3k bulb. I don't use mine much anymore except for vegin because when I bought mine I was still using a 400 watter. They're also made specifically for digital ballasts and they say the are just as good or even better than the eye hortilux.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Need help 600 brothers! I want to try a new flowering bulb for my digital Llumatek. Any recommendations on a badass spectrum/lumens. Looking for a brand specific recommendation. I've used the Hortilux Eye and now I'm using something else. I know I'm due but I'm going to wait until the weather cools down a bit then replace.


I went from the same bulb to the Lumatek bulb itself.I'm happy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2011)

Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, and good night fellow 600-philes!
I call this little indulgence "To Defy My Sharona".
Props go out to Primus and The Knack.
Sorry for the hand full of mistakes.
Took 12 attempts in a row to get this version, with many bong rips between each take.
Enjoy! (?)

[video=youtube;kIXpPhjMhwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIXpPhjMhwM[/video]

[video=youtube;ZQDz0Iu7ngw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQDz0Iu7ngw[/video]

[video=youtube;g1T71PGd-J0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1T71PGd-J0[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe our 600 brothers in the British Isles can weigh in on this item.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_legging

The sport is said to involve very little "native skill",[5] simply an ability to "have your tool bitten and not care"

Me loves the internetz.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Great brother Doob!!!!!!!!!

And Ferret Legging, I think I have actually heard of that before. I see the Viginians have carried it on though, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey fellas... stupid question, but what do you guys call it when you cook outside on a grill with an open fire. I guess BarBQ is a west coast thing. My east coast friends call them a Cook out. DST, Is it South African that call it a Braai? What else you guys got.

And no matter what you call it, when we finally do have a blow out 600 meet & toke, a cook out- cook off is definitely in order.

I was quite disappointed with only two sets of tits.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 27, 2011)

It's like when Toronto made it legal to be topless on the beach. Only the fat girls showed up for the fun.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey 6ers!
I havent read through todays posts yet but wanted to share this with you all... Forgive me if Iv already posted it, not sure if I have yet.
Discovery channel new show "weed wars" set in Oakland. Most of you know my stance on tv and its reality shows and commercialism that killed it for me but I might be a ale to look at something like this lol

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/07/20/discovery-to-introduce-new-series-weed-wars-premieres-this-fall/98506/

Heres something I caught last night on (old man voice >> "the youtube" 

[video=youtube;PdBghxE2nEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdBghxE2nEs&feature=feedlik[/video]

Duh duchie posted last night lol


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 27, 2011)

Some updates for the 600 crew.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey fellas... stupid question, but what do you guys call it when you cook outside on a grill with an open fire. I guess BarBQ is a west coast thing. My east coast friends call them a Cook out. DST, Is it South African that call it a Braai? What else you guys got.
> 
> And no matter what you call it, when we finally do have a blow out 600 meet & toke, a cook out- cook off is definitely in order.
> 
> I was quite disappointed with only two sets of tits.


its a cook out 'round my way.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this the American version of the video duchie posted? weird, same clips and everything. I saw something about Frontline at the beginning of this one, so it must be the same people.



whodatnation said:


> Hey 6ers!
> I havent read through todays posts yet but wanted to share this with you all... Forgive me if Iv already posted it, not sure if I have yet.
> Discovery channel new show "weed wars" set in Oakland. Most of you know my stance on tv and its reality shows and commercialism that killed it for me but I might be a ale to look at something like this lol
> 
> ...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 27, 2011)

What about in hawai is it a luaw or something?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey fellas... stupid question, but what do you guys call it when you cook outside on a grill with an open fire. I guess BarBQ is a west coast thing. My east coast friends call them a Cook out. DST, Is it South African that call it a Braai? What else you guys got.
> 
> And no matter what you call it, when we finally do have a blow out 600 meet & toke, a cook out- cook off is definitely in order.
> 
> I was quite disappointed with only two sets of tits.


It's called a barbq over here in merry old england


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 6ers!
> I havent read through todays posts yet but wanted to share this with you all... Forgive me if Iv already posted it, not sure if I have yet.
> Discovery channel new show "weed wars" set in Oakland. Most of you know my stance on tv and its reality shows and commercialism that killed it for me but I might be a ale to look at something like this lol
> 
> ...


Im totally with ya on the reality tv thing mate. They seem to just put a group of people in a certain situation then just film the outcome and get rich. That's why nothing gets written anymore.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

is it me, or does this a/c unti look angry, lol.



medheadgrw said:


> Good deal for anyone in the market for a portable ac unit/heater/dehumidifier/fan...regular price is $369...SALE PRICE is $220. You must enter the promo code EMCYTZT627 to get the sale price of $255, then there is a $35 mail in rebate making the price $220. EDIT: FREE SHIPPING
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896808031&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3668349&SID=


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

i like the cage bru,


drekoushranada said:


> Some updates for the 600 crew.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Iv always called it grilling lol
"whats up? what you doing?"
"Im grilling some sh!t come over!"


----------



## duchieman (Jul 27, 2011)

Not the same vid Jig. Same people and all but still a bit different. I think the one I posted last night was Republic of Pot. Anyway, I ditched my TV too but I still catch the good stuff on line for free. If it's not, I guess I don't watch it. That simple. I am looking forward to that series though.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv always called it grilling lol
> "whats up? what you doing?"
> "Im grilling some sh!t come over!"


Here they toss it up but every once in a while there's that ...... that comes out with that stupid Aussie accent, "Wood ya like me to toss a coupl'a shrimp on the barbie for ya?" That guy needs to leave before the fun starts.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, and good night fellow 600-philes!
> I call this little indulgence "To Defy My Sharona".
> Props go out to Primus and The Knack.
> Sorry for the hand full of mistakes.
> ...


Dooob thats pretty sweet man!
Iv tried playing stringed instruments but its a no go lol Im actually bad at every instrument Iv tried lol

Camtar FTW!


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah the darn plant would just grow into the light and let it burn them if I did not put it in there. These 600 are kicking ass. I want to change the 600MH out for a 600HPS but I may just let it stay. I have to turn my camera settings on the lowest possible to take a pic that wont blind people. Im just trying to get over the first time growers learning curve!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

DST said:


> is it me, or does this a/c unti look angry, lol.


Haha very....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe our 600 brothers in the British Isles can weigh in on this item.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_legging
> 
> ...


The world record is five hours and thirty minutes. omg


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> The world record is five hours and thirty minutes. omg


I like how the one guy popularized wearing white pants so the blood would show up better. Crazy stuff.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah. Mad fun. I plan to retire to Virgina. It's my ancient homeland. Filled with quaint customs lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Maybe our 600 brothers in the British Isles can weigh in on this item.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_legging
> 
> ...


quoting the wiki article:
"_the winner is the one who is the last to release the animals_"

Ladies and germs, I axe you: is there ever *REALL*Y a winner in a contest like that? 

"... _and the winner for Most Raging Case of the Clap In Medical History goes to_..."









[video=youtube;L3fP18gIoAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3fP18gIoAY[/video]

*R.I.P. Bon Scott*


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

oh lord


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey fellas... stupid question, but what do you guys call it when you cook outside on a grill with an open fire. I guess BarBQ is a west coast thing. My east coast friends call them a Cook out. DST, Is it South African that call it a Braai? What else you guys got.
> 
> And no matter what you call it, when we finally do have a blow out 600 meet & toke, a cook out- cook off is definitely in order.
> 
> I was quite disappointed with only two sets of tits.


Being from philly originally, we called it BBQ. Since moving to the south, I have become 'educated'. Now I grill and BBQ. I call it grilling jig when I'm cooking directly over the heat source. People in the south refer to BBQ when speaking of cooking over indirect heat, low and slow, around two twenty five for hours on end throwing in some wet wood chunks into the fire box every once in a while to produce some smoke. I recently tried some applewood chips when grilling a steak but haven't used them to smoke any ribs yet. I wasn't able to get it before so I used hickory.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2011)

I never put 2 & 2 together until now: my dad is from Louisiana, and he'll say "grill up some steaks" "grill up some chicken" ""grilling up some shrimp", corn, etc., etc., (his favorite is shishkebob), but when doing the slow-cooked stuff as you described it was always BBQ (barbeque).
Tres interesant.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2011)

hahahahaha.......ZING!!
[video=youtube;udqYEktc3o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udqYEktc3o8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Paperhouse (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll be joining the 600 club soon enough. Should I go for a Quantum or Lumatek digital ballast??


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 27, 2011)

I think I may have mentioned this before but in case I didn't. My ex growing partner recently started using actinic lamps in his t-5, they give off most of their spectrum right at 420nm, our desired wavelength for vegging. He is also using two 6500k along with the two actinics. To my understanding it's not good to use only actinics of one wavelength. Anyway they are super blue looking in the fixture and his growth is superb, short compact very healthy looking plants. I'll keep the club posted as he progresses.

DST, thankfully I've been working with the ex growing partner. I'm now a plumber, I know how to make shit roll downhill and payday is friday. I'll be chopping my herijuana x big white and shackzilla this sunday and probably the psychos next weekend. I want to get this grow over and bomb my room and clean it real good before I start my scrog with two chocolopes and one critical kali mist which are popped and surveying the world as we speak, at the tender age of two days old.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Being from philly originally, we called it BBQ. Since moving to the south, I have become 'educated'. Now I grill and BBQ. I call it grilling jig when I'm cooking directly over the heat source. People in the south refer to BBQ when speaking of cooking over indirect heat, low and slow, around two twenty five for hours on end throwing in some wet wood chunks into the fire box every once in a while to produce some smoke. I recently tried some applewood chips when grilling a steak but haven't used them to smoke any ribs yet. I wasn't able to get it before so I used hickory.



I did this the other day with a nice tenderloin  had it in the grill, indirect heat, for about 8 hrs periodically tossing small chunk of cherry (wood lol) I had no use for.. Yuummmmmm-y!
Technically a true bbg is wraped in big leaves, like from a banana tree, and cooked for over a day sometimes.. That if my memory serves me correct and thats a long shot lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Dooob thats pretty sweet man!
> Iv tried playing stringed instruments but its a no go lol Im actually bad at every instrument Iv tried lol
> 
> Camtar FTW!


Thanks, brohemian rhapsody!
With a green thumb like yours all you need to do is shut up and grow some weed!


Ouch!
Zapped by the good folks at WMG who forced youtube to yank the vid!
("Shut Up Shuttin' Up" from the album "Victor" by Alex Lifeson)
God forbid their artists get free publicity in markets possibly not penetrated into yet.
I guess it helps justify their money-grubbing existences, and serves to keep their artists dependent on them for marketing and advertising.
End of rant.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I did this the other day with a nice tenderloin  had it in the grill, indirect heat, for about 8 hrs periodically tossing small chunk of cherry (wood lol) I had no use for.. Yuummmmmm-y!
> Technically a true bbg is wraped in big leaves, like from a banana tree, and cooked for over a day sometimes.. That if my memory serves me correct and thats a long shot lol


Boston Butt is my fav! Fugetabowdet.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Off to go post this in my journal! lol 

Day 54 for the space bomb and I got it in darkness (outside the room) until saturday  then its chop chop time hehe 


Group







#1












#2

















#3
















#4
















enjoy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2011)

I know it's a few years old, but so am I


[video=youtube;NOhNHDWb1xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOhNHDWb1xQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I think I may have mentioned this before but in case I didn't. My ex growing partner recently started using actinic lamps in his t-5, they give off most of their spectrum right at 420nm, our desired wavelength for vegging. He is also using two 6500k along with the two actinics. To my understanding it's not good to use only actinics of one wavelength. Anyway they are super blue looking in the fixture and his growth is superb, short compact very healthy looking plants. I'll keep the club posted as he progresses.
> 
> 
> DST, thankfully I've been working with the ex growing partner. I'm now a plumber, I know how to make shit roll downhill and payday is friday. I'll be chopping my herijuana x big white and shackzilla this sunday and probably the psychos next weekend. I want to get this grow over and bomb my room and clean it real good before I start my scrog with two chocolopes and one critical kali mist which are popped and surveying the world as we speak, at the tender age of two days old.


Congrats on the job buddy! 
Thanks for the post on actinic lighting. Sounds like your x is picking his game up  
What have you read that says nothing but actinicis bad? Honestly Iv never heard of it lol 
Are you gonna have a smoke report on your experiment with the mg soil, ff, and (jungle growth?)?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2011)

A short musical intetrluud (pun intended):

[video=youtube;QexOuH8GS-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QexOuH8GS-Y[/video]

[video=youtube;oXo6G5mfmro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXo6G5mfmro[/video]

[video=youtube;pqzdKRhBrrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqzdKRhBrrg[/video]

[video=youtube;yZzjsjDpRHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZzjsjDpRHs[/video]

[video=youtube;HoG7tgf3pxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoG7tgf3pxU[/video]

[video=youtube;4lZefsii1K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lZefsii1K0[/video]

[video=youtube;2AxlABiNoTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AxlABiNoTM[/video]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

Woohoo porn in the morn..... 

Morning all


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

hahah your av next to that post is hilarious


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning guys, love the Steve Miller band Doob!!! here's a couple of remixes fo that particular song....

a classic, Rap will never ever be as good as this:
[youtube]sdl5aiYr-RU[/youtube]
[youtube]VBROG4OOle4[/youtube]

And one for the Club....we don't want no Bammer!!!
[youtube]ymxrbEyqCbQ[/youtube]

HAVE A GREAT DAY PEEPS!!!!!!

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Props Whodat, those ladies look ClassA bru!!! Just pull of the leaves and smoke dem already!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

im sure the tune's will get us all going D'ster/ 

couple more bong's and it'll be a Rap for me before the day's started. Had, next to no sleep, and this Bx2 cheese cross is packing a heavy Bang.
My tollerence is way down, with having to smoke outside lol, with the good side being the night time bake, and the bad being no more lazy day's toking it up! But since its the summer i suppose a wee wakey bakey could be on the Me 'N' U.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

Some jazz for a rainy day...

[video=youtube;W4C1gl_25V0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4C1gl_25V0[/video]


How about some Mozart bossanova?
Sinfonia N.40, K550 - Primo movimento

[video=youtube;SwUdZtfXge8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwUdZtfXge8[/video]


Mozart if born in Tamworth, Texas:

[video=youtube;1wVfHzA46Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wVfHzA46Ss[/video]


Enough of that wood shit, lets get funky with 'Zart Master Mo'

[video=youtube;-_1mcytWlME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_1mcytWlME[/video]


I absolutely HAVE to add this next vid.
The significance of this performance is that everyone is playing on instruments that were being used by musicians back when Mozart composed this music.
To put that in perspective.
You can go to modern concerts and hear wonderfully beautiful music. 
There might even be a Stradavarius in the orchestra if you're lucky.
But what this does is let you hear exactly what was heard 230 years ago when it was new and people were hearing it for the first time.
Wood that was used in many instruments of the time had tighter and more uniform grain and rings due to a mini ice age that had went through northern Europe. And it was old growth timber, too.
The trees were harvested, and luthiers bought what they thought was the best wood for their purposes.
Some got amazing tonal qualities out of the wood they bought, others got average.
But there were many more that had outstanding tone when played by a master.
So This is a concert using nothing but some of the finest instruments of their time, playing music they were built to play when the music was new.
The only better thing could be if Mozart himself was conducting, or in the orchestra playing along.
I'm kind of blown away.

[video=youtube;wKhH2hRa-WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKhH2hRa-WQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Props Whodat, those ladies look ClassA bru!!! Just pull of the leaves and smoke dem already!!!


 Thats what samples are for D!
Iv taken a few 
 
?purp on top 
Space bomb on bottom


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

hahaha, trying to squeeze them into that pipe in a onier whodat....good luck.....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2011)

are you kidding D... don't you know that's what whodat calls a medium sized hit.

That herb looks soooooo good. Not sure the ?purp is the heaviest yeilder, but it appears to be about 50% thc, so who cares right.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> hahaha, trying to squeeze them into that pipe in a onier whodat....good luck.....


Its a salad


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

haha yeah Im satisfied, thanks jig bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking Dank Whodat. Frrrrrrrrosty!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats what samples are for D!
> Iv taken a few
> 
> ?purp on top
> Space bomb on bottom


In soviet russia weed smokes pipe!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks cindy 
I want to know how to post a zoomed in pic but I dont have a photo editor. iphoto cant seem to do it. Too late for that endevore tonight lol but what I can do is post a pic of my screen lol I wish yall could see this~


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> In soviet russia weed smokes pipe!


haha I was gonna say a corny youtube slang about one of your vids lol
Something like,, 
I didn't know potatoes recorded video


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's a new strain for the Club, Chillberry Kush, courtesy of our 600 Bru Intergra21.











And my wall of Exo Kaas is coming along nicely.






Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

how is integra?


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

You know, I was trying to find his contact details the other day, I've got his old details but for the life of me I can't find his email address, and I don't want to send him a letter, ffs, how old school would that be, lol. Anyway, he told me he was mooving due to heat so I reckon his old stuff is no good. I will keep looking and hopefully get in touch some day.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I absolutely HAVE to add this next vid.
> The significance of this performance is that everyone is playing on instruments that were being used by musicians back when Mozart composed this music.
> To put that in perspective.
> You can go to modern concerts and hear wonderfully beautiful music.
> ...


Als wij zeg in het Nederlandes, Kippenvel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

That conductor sure can boogy! he's jerkin lol he even did the dougie! 


Look what the ferry did for my pics 

SB






?p






ugg Im gonna figure this out tomorrow. zzzzzzz puff puff zzz pass
Thanks jig, they look great and are big on my comp but still having tech difficulties 
nite folks Im baked,, I mean beat. Hope you are too.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z9nwcpGZE6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A&feature=related[/video]

house cleaning time....my morning jams!!!

[video=youtube;RP-7bhrh0PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP-7bhrh0PU&feature=related[/video]

yea you know what it is....i get it.

[video=youtube;_qH2mPNRO8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qH2mPNRO8Q&feature=related[/video]

runnin wild

[video=youtube;6Z66wVo7uNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw&feature=related[/video]

oh the past......


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> That conductor sure can boogy! he's jerkin lol he even did the dougie!
> 
> 
> Look what the ferry did for my pics
> ...


 Hey there whodat..... man I just got back from Houma and Dulac..down the Bayou. Only place I have ever been in life that I saw a sign that said halliburton welcomes you to homua, well fuck I thought Houma welcomed me to homua.....LOLOL


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;uYrW0Sa2Nec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYrW0Sa2Nec[/video]

[video=youtube;hB5daUgoM38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB5daUgoM38[/video]

[video=youtube;dsFpUW48Tnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsFpUW48Tnc[/video]

[video=youtube;zdVBfpUQur0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdVBfpUQur0[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

@Bobo, hey lad, I missed your post about your man in the Dam. I did get an email from him and replied with my number, and also a couple of invites out where my friend was DJ'ing at one of the local smoke houses, and also to hook up at the GA (I mean, does he want introduced to the people who sell the best weed in the Dam, or is he happy smoking Barneys Farm? lol)...anyway, I either ended up in his spam folder or the email went on deaf ears. I would feel a bit weird emailing him again but I have no objection to him contacting me at all. I thought, well it would be cool to meet up, I could also introduce him to a whole load of other advertising people here since he is in that business. So yeh, tell him to stop being such a shy boy and to extract his digit from his rear end, lol. Saying that, I am sure he is busy working 24/7 like most people in advertising. What a strange industry that is.

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2011)

5 psychokiller
5 deep psycho
5 hollands hope x dieselberry
5 hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana
5 cesspool
2 ny purple diesel
2 eml
1 headband(bag seed)over the pond

all hit the cups tonite,awww yea.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> @Bobo, hey lad, I missed your post about your man in the Dam. I did get an email from him and replied with my number, and also a couple of invites out where my friend was DJ'ing at one of the local smoke houses, and also to hook up at the GA (I mean, does he want introduced to the people who sell the best weed in the Dam, or is he happy smoking Barneys Farm? lol)...anyway, I either ended up in his spam folder or the email went on deaf ears. I would feel a bit weird emailing him again but I have no objection to him contacting me at all. I thought, well it would be cool to meet up, I could also introduce him to a whole load of other advertising people here since he is in that business. So yeh, tell him to stop being such a shy boy and to extract his digit from his rear end, lol. Saying that, I am sure he is busy working 24/7 like most people in advertising. What a strange industry that is.
> 
> Peace, DST


Well, he is a stoner, lol. The dolt. I'm gonna email him and slap some cyber sense into him. You were so nice to take the time to help out with resources. He owes you! I'm on the run, but I'll be back in a few. . .


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jul 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> In soviet russia weed smokes pipe!


No. In Soviet Russia, pipe smoke you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Some shots of my drying Red Kush, from here on out dubbed "El Rojo"


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice Red Kush bill
DST Hows the seed website or whatever you were working on? I dont know all the details but would love to hear more.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

www.breedersboutique.com
Still under construction lol


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks West ill probably order every strain off there and hopefully add a few of my own


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Just wanted to report a school boy error, I am sure everyone makes em. Basically my plants have a phosporus nutrient lock out and I think it's PH balance. When I say my plants I mean 3 seedlings I have on the go (before anyone thinks my whole cab has gone tits up) I potted up my Old skool OG Kush seed, my OG Kush seed from my friend at the GA, and my 1 surviving Extrema. Well blow me I have only gone and watered them with the veg water mix, which I mix with rain water. It was a full tilt as well and although the coco was fresh the seedling was still in a low % mass but high available nutrient starter soil. SO I am watching these poor mother fukkers turn black as I type...boohoo. Anyways, I have flushed them with distilled water so fingers crossed and hope for the best. Let blatant stupidity be a lesson to us all, me in particular, mwahahahaha. Ooot.

DST


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

I was trying to work out which control CTRL button on your keyboard that was, lol.

I am coming right back with a big fuk of QWERTY joint, hahahaha. If I can find one. brb.



billcollector99 said:


> Some shots of my drying Red Kush, from here on out dubbed "El Rojo"


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow how stupid of me its in your signature..... lol anyway 

Heres my Pineapple Express Smoke Report:
Strain: Pineapple Express
Growth: Stayed short but had a beautiful bud structure. Basically lst herself
Yield: 28 grams - 1 Jar of sample buds most likely was 29 Grams
Smell/Taste: Both basically the same. A fruity citrus undertone kind of sweet mostly present on the exhale
FINALLY THE HIGH: When you first start smoking you can feel it in your eyes. The more you smoke the more you feel it. Almost like a train wreck high. Ive been sitting here watching a movie very comfortably im surprised my ass isn't numb by now. Anyway heres pics


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice Hotsauce. I've been holding on to a femmed PE and I'm itching to crack it. . . would you grow it again?


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

that's what we like, personal stash jars looking nice and fit!!!! Shaaaweeeeet!!!!!


Hotsause said:


> Wow how stupid of me its in your signature..... lol anyway
> 
> Heres my Pineapple Express Smoke Report:
> Strain: Pineapple Express
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice Hotsauce. I've been holding on to a femmed PE and I'm itching to crack it. . . would you grow it again?


 Yea i would grow it again its a nice hybrid sativa high. She was a little far from the light im sure these buds could have yielded a little more and got a bit denser if i didnt have that accidental extra month of vegging *Embarrassed face*
DST just wait till i get my decals printed out


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Well 6, sinc i got a nice bit of news today seems reason to celebrate amongst other things, looks like I will be back doing business with some real nasty mofo's again, lol (big corporations man, thems the ones you gotta watch!)and the other reason, well, anyone who knows me probably wont even know and I'll keep it at that and have this wee celebratary dram and bifter mesen - joint is nearly finished already haha and no one is getting to share my whiskey since it's on it bare bones already! This is my fave whiskey and is the one in my avatar, quite rare but delicious, smooth as a bairns backside. yet cheeky enough to give you a superb warm feeling throughout your body, and mixed with the doob it is hitting home. Wish me wife was here 

Anyhoos, not quite a qwerty, but hey ho. Peace, DST





















Slainte,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats D! 
It's a celebration bitches


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Well 6, sinc i got a nice bit of news today seems reason to celebrate amongst other things, looks like I will be back doing business with some real nasty mofo's again, lol (big corporations man, thems the ones you gotta watch!)and the other reason, well, anyone who knows me probably wont even know and I'll keep it at that and have this wee celebratary dram and bifter mesen - joint is nearly finished already haha and no one is getting to share my whiskey since it's on it bare bones already! This is my fave whiskey and is the one in my avatar, quite rare but delicious, smooth as a bairns backside. yet cheeky enough to give you a superb warm feeling throughout your body, and mixed with the doob it is hitting home. Wish me wife was here
> 
> Anyhoos, not quite a qwerty, but hey ho. Peace, DST
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new client! I hope it's a long and profitable partnership 
Don't hurt yourself with that joint & whiskey, now!
I can't help with the booze, but that spliff looks dangerous, better hand it off to Brother Doob so I can dispose of it in a safe an proper manner


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

If I could have put money on the first person down for the celebration being you whodat, dam I would have been rich, lol. Heres to you bru!!!!!!!!!!!! Slainte mhath!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

I could have went obvious, but I'm old school:

[video=youtube;kXI6CdTVJ-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXI6CdTVJ-0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

here some party music fo ya D  goes great with drinks and tokes! cheers!
[video=youtube;ZMiZ-AStkO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMiZ-AStkO4[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheers guys, well ya know, thw wife just called (still at work) celebrating with me in mind, if not body (I guess you can't always have you cake and eat it). But after I finished this tune I am tuning in......
[youtube]C0kbOWE_6IU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

cheers mate. I think most know of what struggles are like here at the 6, but I am wrong when I say that all is lost, even with big corporations. There are still gems in there as well. I have actually done some business with the guy a couple of years ago, and last year he thought he had this project and I put in months of work and nothing came off, zero, no pennies, months of work...booho. But he came good and phoned me up for this, I nearly fell off me chair!!! Will keep me in kaas and cloggs till Xmas, woohoo.



DoobieBrother said:


> Congrats on the new client! I hope it's a long and profitable partnership
> Don't hurt yourself with that joint & whiskey, now!
> I can't help with the booze, but that spliff looks dangerous, better hand it off to Brother Doob so I can dispose of it in a safe an proper manner


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats D. Good vibes of victory are flowing throughout the 600. Much progress in life over here as well. And like you I'm celebrating alone while the wife is at work. poor us, lol.

Congrats again. That's great news.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

hahaha, I think I prefered whodats song, but the guy in the Three Dog vide had a rocking Moustache!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheers lad, I have been waiting for this since May which was when all the searching and meetings and what not happened, then bloody tumbleweed June and most of July, but it looks like it's working out for sure. I'll have a proper celebration at the end of the year when I get paid proper. Funny how the poor guy always has to finance shit, lol.



jigfresh said:


> Congrats D. Good vibes of victory are flowing throughout the 600. Much progress in life over here as well. And like you I'm celebrating alone while the wife is at work. poor us, lol.
> 
> Congrats again. That's great news.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2011)

Wife just sent this along... thought all you guys might get a kick out of it:
[youtube]FmboEjwJwFU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Funny, twas 95 I started using Windows for the first time, prior to that it was Mainframe (which still exists because its reliable!) but was a chore. 10 different systems to get a bit of info...snore.

Talking of snoring, time for a DOG then bed for me guys and gals, nightynight!

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

In honor of your victory, I offer to you the seldom seen "*Alaskan Snake in The Grass&#8482;*" (*using Matanuska Thunderfuck, and finger hash from said MTF plants)
_and every one knows the best way to flush out a snake in the grass_  ...





































Congrats again, D!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2011)

holy shit doobie... are you gonna survive that one? Man you and D can put down j's like nobody's business. I love it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

I chose my screen name for two reasons:
my love of the band before changing direction under Michael McDonald (_I liked the music, but I missed the old Doobie Brothers sound_)
and my love of gnarly, heart thumping, mind washing, body melting joints. 
I just wish I had some buddies to pass them around with.







*I'm half way done with the one in the pics now... holy flibbity jibbity...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

Contraband! your coming whith us Mr Doooob! as me and my men in black shuffle you into a van and speed off.


Now I gotta roll one up! shees give a who a break! lol

ps will share pics lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

Los barrios es fumar!
Fumar grande!








the snake tries to escape...








baked and nearing the end, listening to:








Los Serpiente es muerte!
Hisssssss!!!!!!








Oh, heh, heh, I took a snap of my fingertips after doing my final attempt on my last cover vid.
They were a "little" tender the next morning.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

holy crap doob forgot how to speak english lol
Always chasing that dragon/snake but never catching it lol

south park


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

Not on par with doob's or D's jernt,, but I got sh!t to do today! lol 











[video=youtube;mzIuUW9VUr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzIuUW9VUr0[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2011)

nice joints peeps, i've been supercharging joints a lot lately too, aint got no pics though so it didnt happen.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulatins on the prospects D heres to ya bru!!!. You guys i couldnt even hang these days with them fat ass doobers lol but id sure try. Having a celebration beer and bong for the DST fam.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2011)

PS Doob you crack me up man  This shit is better than youtube


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 28, 2011)

WOW!!!! Congrats DST I am pretty much speechless after seeing all those intense J's......shit I think I am high from just seeing the pics of them all. Big props to you all for those masterful creations! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Not on par with doob's or D's jernt,, but I got sh!t to do today! lol


I have no doubt, good sir, that your tasty creation will slow your evening down _*considerably*_ 

_Holy Fecal Matter, Papman!_
I just noticed the handsome Australian gentleman enjoying the joint you rolled up! How nice of you to share!


**edit:
I guess that's what they would call a "didgeridoob&#8482;" in Oz.
Or at least what you'd call it if you sneaked off to the men's restroom while waiting for your bloomin' onion when eating out at that Outback Steakhouse out on Route 420.*


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 28, 2011)

Yo 600, holy dank fatties! lol Those dewbs are epic, I like to break dewbs like that out on my friends and not tell them there is hash in them so I can watch them peel out of their gourds.

Nice work peeps, and best of luck DST!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats D!

The two of you, DST and Doobie Bro, are heavy hitters and there's no arguing that. Those are some gnarly creations and I can't believe D said he was going to hit some DOG after smoking that! 

I'm not worthy.....


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2011)

I ordered some new glass today, hehe. I bought an adapter for concentrates too so I can smoke my own oil from my own piece. I can't wait to be bubbling the BHO!

I almost bought a Sheldon Black piece and was also considering a ROOR that they had but decided to think about it and glad I did because now I'll have a one of a kind. I'll snap pics or maybe a vid to share when I get it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks cindy
> I want to know how to post a zoomed in pic but I dont have a photo editor. iphoto cant seem to do it. Too late for that endevore tonight lol but what I can do is post a pic of my screen lol I wish yall could see this~


Have you tried this tutorial?
If you're working with pics with lots of mega-pixels and don't need to actually zoom in, then you can use the "Crop" tool and check the option to constrain size and set the value to 800x600 pixels (or 600x800) and you would have crystal clear images (at least no added pixelation from enlarging)

*http://iphoto.maccreate.com/2010/12/20/how-to-crop-pictures-in-iphoto-11/*


*SELECT A PHOTO TO CROP*






"Select the photo you want to crop by clicking on it an in album or event. A yellow outline will appear around the selected photo."


*OPEN THE EDIT PANE*






"Next, click the Edit button in the lower right corner of the iPhoto window to open the Edit pane."


*OPEN THE CROP TOOL*






"Under the Quick Fixes tab, click the Crop button to open the cropping tool."

*CHOOSE CONSTRAINT SETTINGS*






"To crop a photo to specific dimensions, click the Constrain checkbox and then choose a size from the pop-up menu. This maintains a specific photo size ratio when you crop. To crop the photo freely without specifying a size ratio, make sure the Constrain checkbox is not selected."


*CROP YOUR PHOTO*





"To crop your photo, place your mouse pointer over a corner of the selection rectangle. 
The pointer will change to a plus sign (+), you can drag the crop area to select the part of the photo you want. 
As you drag, a grid appears over the photo to help you compose the crop. 
If you compose the crop so that the primary focus of the photo falls along one or more of the grid lines, you will have a well-balanced photo. 
To move the entire selection area over a different part of the photo, place the pointer anywhere over the selection area and drag it to a new position. 
If you make a mistake, click the Reset button to start over."

*COMPLETE YOUR CROP*







"When you&#8217;re happy with your cropped photo, click Done. Your cropped photo will open at its new full size."


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

test 1,2






getting there.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> test 1,2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sheit is ridikluz.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking much better whodat!

And IDKWTF to think of THIS vid:
(**warning: you can't UN-see it!!!*  )

[video=youtube;ajbcJiYhFKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajbcJiYhFKY[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rip from my journal hope you guys dont mind, Chopped the bubba tonight, day 57. 142 grams wet weight, nugs are dense and hard as rocks!!!

My garage smells like pinesol and christmas 



















Off to bed now, gotta wake up at 6:00 am for the job. 

Tired as hell, baked on some bubba scissor hash

Goodnight 6


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> "_didgeridoob&#8482;_"


 hahahaha


DoobieBrother said:


> Looking much better whodat!
> I'm going to try one more time to link to the music vid from yesterday when you where instructed to do what you do best
> cool song (*fingers crossed it works)
> 
> ...


wmg hates you


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hahahaha
> 
> 
> wmg hates you


That's what I thought, too!
But I checked my youtube account just before re-posting the link to the vid that I made for it and when I logged in and looked at my list of vids there was the usual notice about how someone else owned the copyright so I clicked the "Details" button to see what they actually had to say and the video was there, so I clicked on it and it played just fine!
Maybe they just force a temporary freeze on new material being put out in case someone is trying to make a buck off of it or using it in a way that would make their "products" look bad.
I don't know.
I'm just a simple stoner.
Just another Dude.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok So i fooled you all and chopped a couple days early but as you can see on these before chop pic's she was good and ready so off with her head and out of my bed make room for the new girls in town...lol

By the way theses this particular girl here is the best that ive ever smoked right after drying witn no cure i know it can only get better but if i chose to i could love this just as it is..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Ok So i fooled you all and chopped a couple days early but as you can see on these before chop pic's she was good and ready so off with her head and out of my bed make room for the new girls in town...lol
> 
> By the way theses this particular girl here is the best that ive ever smoked right after drying witn no cure i know it can only get better but if i chose to i could love this just as it is..


Just a little punching up so we can see closer to how she really looks


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 29, 2011)

Great job stinkbud. ' I bet it stink's  '


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Great job stinkbud. ' I bet it stink's  '


She smells real good at the moment im sure it willl get even better if i can stay out of it..


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice stuff Stink, and we like surprises so glad you sneaked that one in on us. Well I just spent a few mins crying with laughter again, hahahaha, thanks Doobiebrother and Whodat, you crazy cats! And mucho props to all the kind words guys.

Should be meeting with a RIU'er today, 3Eyes, so looking forward to that. Oh, and the celebration was also for my "Verjaardag", hahaha. 

Have a good one peeps.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, happy birthday!
You're 29, right?
Oh no, that's when women stop aging.
Well you are a right fanny boy, so... 

As a Breeder and Grower, Happy 420th Birthday!


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

muchos gracias senor! I wish I was 29, lol.....still only 21 (in mind)


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, and my wife thought it was ridiculous that we had over 13,000 LIKEs on the thread, hahahaha. I told her, I LIKE that! Then I lol'd out loud....she also hates "lol".....I love teasing my wife, it's just sooooooo easy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, the LIKE's sure save space here in the 600 
Imagine how many posts there'd be without the option to "Like"!
We'd be hitting a million posts with all the "me too!" and "I know!" and "Cool!!!" we'd be adding 
I can just imagine you actually LOL-ing out loud! Too much!


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Doob, I noticed you mentioned that wmg had sent you a message or something about your vid. when I done a vid a good year plus back the same thing happened. They just said the music was owned by WMG, blah blah, but nothing actually happened to the video!?!?! you could still watch it okay. I eventually removed it just because I was only planning on having it up briefly so not sure if they would have frozeen it eventually....all seems rather stoopid.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

I know!
Was weird in my case in that the vid was online for about 2 minutes before it was blocked by youtube.
Then today it's working fine.
Maybe they're feeling some of the interweb backlash for their draconian censorship and over-protection of content.
I just wish they'd quit blocking because of what country it was uploaded from, or is trying to be watched in. Total rubbish.
I'll leave the SUSU vid up until it's blocked or left to wallow in cold ignomy in some forgotten sectors of an un-used RAID array...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a rap about Whole Foods:
(by Dave Whitman)

[video=youtube;2UFc1pr2yUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UFc1pr2yUU[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

would that be a RAID 0?

Hey Doob, if you know IP - PS Core networking (lol) i can get you a job tomorrow for 500 dollar a day bru! in the US. Cisco Systems project for new LTE networks that are being rolled out, imagine, Brother Doob on DST's books, now no slacking there, and make sure you smoke at least 2 joints for lunch!!! I insist!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

You'd be the ultimate boss 
My Core Networking skills are doodoo, but if you need someone to shuffle paper clips I know someone with two thumbs and winning personality who could use the job  I hear he works cheap, too!


*edit:
RAID-0 +1
I learned my lesson about just running RAID-0 a few months back.
I still need to run diagnostics on both drives to see which one actually failed.
Well I know which one failed, but I haven't tested the other drive to see if the failure was isolated to the dead drive.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

never heard of this dude, I liked the tune, great beat and nice flow...or would that be flizow.



DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a rap about Whole Foods:
> (by Dave Whitman)
> 
> [video=youtube;2UFc1pr2yUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UFc1pr2yUU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

He's an old school mate of MC Frontalot. They'd been out of touch for years and years, and then he finds his old buddy is an internet rapper of some renown.
Small freakin' world we live in since the internet took off running.

*from MC Frontalot:
"I can't believe I haven't passed this around internet already (not that this video needs help from my social networks---none of MY videos have 2M+ views). Gm7 called me into his room and showed it to me probably the day it got posted.

The rapper is Dave Whitman, and he's an old buddy of mine and Gaby's. We all went to Berkeley High together and graduated in 1992. And I knew Dave before then. Did we even do cub scouts together for a while? At the end of High School he was the drummer for Gaby's funk band called Dorothy's Not Home. He was also already a DJ who spun hip-hop and I remember that I thought he was about a thousand times cooler than I was. I saw him in the summers throughout college because Gaby and I kept going home to Berkeley to put on these rock operas for Emerald Rain Productions, and Dave drummed for us. 

I haven't seen Dave much in the last 15 years, and it is great to see him pop up with such a well-crafted piece of satire. It is also catchy and well rapped, and you should watch it again (you have already watched it, duh, it has 2 million hits and then some). It's funny that he and I are both rappers from the internet now, since there was no such thing as a person from the internet when we were growing up."

[video=youtube;2rSN_aEF0YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rSN_aEF0YM[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

That figures. Do you listen to Ugly Duckling, or anything else in that type of genre?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

Haven't heard of them, but going to look into more.


[video=youtube;MsoKLzdPqmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsoKLzdPqmw[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

Thems be the shizzle.....hehehe.


----------



## Paperhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Really feeling this. The "EXPENSIVE SHIT" chorus started just as my high hit its peak. Perfect 

[youtube]h9S0T0eCdy4[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

Eat a meatshake......
[youtube]vv6Mljf830c[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm going to forward Meatshake to my wife, the vegetarian.
Wives ARE fun to tease 

*Well, off to bed early for a change.
Have a busy weekend ahead.
Going with the wife tomorrow (hopefully) to the theater to watch Werner Herzog's "Cave of Forgotten Dreams" (about the paleolithic art in the Chauvet caves in the South of France)

[video=youtube;oZFP5HfJPTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZFP5HfJPTY[/video]
[video=youtube;7H-VodcRG4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H-VodcRG4o[/video]

Peace!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


>


:O did you use all that paper for that one doob, doob???? lol

you guys cracked me up this morn, you're all crazy with your supercharged joints! 

congrats D, sounds like things are all coming together now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> :O did you use all that paper???? lmao
> 
> you guys cracked me up this morn, you're all crazy with your supercharged joints!
> 
> congrats D, sounds like things are all coming together now


Nah 
That's just my high tech rolling machine (a scrap piece of art paper)
I use Zigzag 1-1/4.
But I was wondering after I posted it if anyone would be thinking it was a huge rolling paper.
*THAT* would be a fattie!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nah
> That's just my high tech rolling machine (a scrap piece of art paper)
> I use Zigzag 1-1/4.
> But I was wondering after I posted it if anyone would be thinking it was a huge rolling paper.
> *THAT* would be a fattie!


hahahahah I was gonna say man, that wouldve been nuts!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey all. I want to make a 3 way strain that uses NL x Haze x Skunk.

My question is how do I back cross them so that they have they are stable but have the same % of each strain (Haze x NL x Skunk) in it?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a rap about Whole Foods:
> (by Dave Whitman)
> 
> [video=youtube;2UFc1pr2yUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UFc1pr2yUU[/video]


Happy Bday DST (belated). Somehow I missed that yesterday 

Doob, this video cracks me the fuck up. A friend of a friend made it here... guess it's gotten pretty big lol. "Excuse me brah, can you move so I can get some quinoa?"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Happy Bday DST (belated). Somehow I missed that yesterday
> 
> Doob, this video cracks me the fuck up. A friend of a friend made it here... guess it's gotten pretty big lol. "Excuse me brah, can you move so I can get some quinoa?"


Yeah, it's a funny one. 
I haven't been to a Whole Foods Market. There is one opening up this fall down the road from us (Salem is a small-ish city).
When I lived in Portland I would occasionally stop into a New Seasons Market which is nearly identical to everything in the vid.

Cool that you actually know someone who knows someone who was involved in it!
And the world keeps getting smaller, once again thanks to the internet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, it's a funny one.
> I haven't been to a Whole Foods Market. There is one opening up this fall down the road from us (Salem is a small-ish city).
> When I lived in Portland I would occasionally stop into a New Seasons Market which is nearly identical to everything in the vid.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty positive I've shopped at/ been to the Whole Food's locations they shot the video. Used to have a posh girlfriend who lived in West LA and shopped at Whole Foods. I lived in East LA and shopped at Sav-a-lot Foods, haha. Needless to say, we didn't quite work out. Man was she pissed when her car stereo got stolen when she was at my place.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a good one!
Even when I've got the spondolas I shop on the cheap.
My buddy lived right across the street from the New Seasons Market and I'd pop over for him while his leg was pinned & braced up from a nasty fracture.
I always felt so out of place there.
Getting looked at funny for being "different" (has happened my whole life) never gets old 
Softies wouldn't last a week were we come from


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, it's a funny one.
> I haven't been to a Whole Foods Market. There is one opening up this fall down the road from us (Salem is a small-ish city).
> When I lived in Portland I would occasionally stop into a New Seasons Market which is nearly identical to everything in the vid.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean, it's certainly nothing major that I know the dude that knows the dude... just funny how small said world is lol.

Whole Foods is the devil, tho. Did you know that over 60% of their stocked items contain, or are GMO'ed? They sell all sorts of shit that comes from companies like MONSANTO-- hell, someone was even trying to tell me that Monsanto was trying to buy them, but that could just be rumor. Still, Whole Foods kinda sucks, and I try not to shop there as much as possible (but my wife ends up there from time to time ). We are lucky in my area, and have all sorts of local farm supported stores that the people froth over for produce and other great products. The moms and the pops-- those are the ones we should be supporting! Whatever tho... Stop diatribing, Bobo! lol ffs I'll shut up now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Whole Foods is the devil


Hahaha, made me think of the waterboy:
[youtube]pwTADnsFrPA[/youtube]
[youtube]xlWgF8dqneg[/youtube]

And related to the MTV internet video yesterday, i thought this was really funny:
[youtube]hWX56YyyWKU[/youtube]

Oh, and you should always check your pH (see, it's all related to mj).


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 29, 2011)

"Can you explain what the internet is??" 

haHA! It wasn't that long ago, either.

"It's getting really big"

Here's another one that I found awhile back that is QUITE funny... I have lots of hipster friends, and jeezus does this one hold true.

[video=youtube;aZDMLQM2Ps4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZDMLQM2Ps4&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL dude. Fucking pogs and wolf t shirts, shit has me rollin.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's a favorite. I have to go back and watch it about 1 a week lmfao....

I love your gold body suits and your oddly colored pants.

My friend's friend's on Facebook's friend... 

I'm stopping myself now.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2011)

I know the difference between monet and mayonnaisssssssse. haha
I like to complain allot.. ~~~~~~ that shit pisses me off with hipsters and there is no shortage of em in colorado.
I like to relike things that people no longer like.

I bought a fixed gear on craigslist, got a great deal, 4,500. LLLOOL

allot of this stuff is funny because its true!
barf 
sorry to any hipsters on the 6 lool no offense 


uhggg someone I know no longer likes fixed gears because too many people (hipsters) have them now! damn fool make up your mind lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Happy b-day Dst


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

http://justtheswearing.com/


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2011)

i know what i think about (hipsters)......but this definition is funny to me.

1.hipster*41609* up, *10254* downhttp://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hipster#http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hipster# Hipsters are a subculture of men and women typically in their 20's and 30's that value independent thinking, counter-culture, progressive politics, an appreciation of art and indie-rock, creativity, intelligence, and witty banter. The greatest concentrations of hipsters can be found living in the Williamsburg, Wicker Park, and Mission District neighborhoods of major cosmopolitan centers such as New York, Chicago, and San Francisco respectively. Although "hipsterism" is really a state of mind,it is also often intertwined with distinct fashion sensibilities. Hipsters reject the culturally-ignorant attitudes of mainstream consumers, and are often be seen wearing vintage and thrift store inspired fashions, tight-fitting jeans, old-school sneakers, and sometimes thick rimmed glasses. Both hipster men and women sport similar androgynous hair styles that include combinations of messy shag cuts and asymmetric side-swept bangs. Such styles are often associated with the work of creative stylists at urban salons, and are usually too "edgy" for the culturally-sheltered mainstream consumer. The "effortless cool" urban bohemian look of a hipster is exemplified in Urban Outfitters and American Apparel ads which cater towards the hipster demographic. Despite misconceptions based on their aesthetic tastes, hipsters tend to be well educated and often have liberal arts degrees, or degrees in maths and sciences, which also require certain creative analytical thinking abilities. Cons...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol, thanks gen. i had no idea wth a hipster was. thought it was like a new age hippie.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2011)

well this is just crazy as hell,but i love me some chicken!!!!
[video=youtube;ZteKtVwwAOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZteKtVwwAOo[/video]

i always tell my gal chicken will make her ass fat


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2011)

Thats a hipsters definition of a hipster lol just too cool. So un commercial...  
I dont belong to any group/demographic,,, except maybe the dank growers association..., besides that im just me


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats a hipsters definition of a hipster lol just too cool. So un commercial...
> I dont belong to any group/demographic,,, except maybe the dank growers association..., besides that im just me


thats why i had to bing it,just to see how many definitions pop up
i sure hate to be a hipster.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought Hipsters were a style of trousers women wear. I am glad my bike has gears....


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> Both hipster men and women sport similar androgynous hair styles that include combinations of messy shag cuts and asymmetric side-swept bangs. Such styles are often associated with the work of creative stylists at urban salons, and are usually too "edgy" for the culturally-sheltered mainstream consumer.



Hey! That's me!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Rip from my journal hope you guys dont mind, Chopped the bubba tonight, day 57. 142 grams wet weight, nugs are dense and hard as rocks!!!
> 
> My garage smells like pinesol and christmas
> 
> ...


 I love me some bubba kush...I grew the Greenhouse version, and I know its not the "real deal" but the one I grew out definitely looks like bubba, smells dank as fuck, super piney and earthy, a second with the jar open and everyone knows you got it... It looks very similar to yours, except the tops fingered out more..Definitely super dank, its my morning bud as it kills my nausea, but it will put you back to sleep if you hit more that 2 bongs first thing in the a.m.! I took mine at 9 weeks, I think yours could have gone that extra 6 days as well, but I know the bubba at day 57 its ready, and dank as fuck!


----------



## Thelowkickk (Jul 29, 2011)

Today is the BIG DAY! and GOD DAMN am i excited!
Im installing a co2 system, and a carbon filter system 
in my grow room to really blow these girls up, while
keeping my neighborhood from smelling like a dead skunk!
Here are some pics for ya' guys.
Again:

Im growing some Northern Lights x Big Bud( Biggest plant)
Barneys Farm LSD( middle plant)
Barneys Farm Vanilla Kush ( smallest plant)

Ive also put in 2 free feminized seeds from the attitude seedbank
I believe one of them is New York 47, and the other is some white strain.

Incase you guys are wondering about the white net,
Im using that for some LST, 

Now lets get some guesses on the yield!
Winner will get an ounce in the mail:]

Im estimating/hoping for between 6-16 oz?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 29, 2011)

Also my tips were very dark purple, almost black, along with the leaves near the top, gorgeous stuff! I will have to get some pics up of a few nugz..A few seeds here and there from the Headband hermie mother fucker...yeah...but none the less still the dankness!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 29, 2011)

Thelowkickk said:


> Today is the BIG DAY! and GOD DAMN am i excited!
> Im installing a co2 system, and a carbon filter system
> in my grow room to really blow these girls up, while
> keeping my neighborhood from smelling like a dead skunk!
> ...


 I hope you have a sealed grow room for that co2..But Im sure you know all that, just saying. As for yield, who knows I hope you get at least 8 or more ounces from a single 600w bulb, more is possible but always strain and grower dependent. I hate Barneys seeds. But thats due to personal experience and I hope yours is not the same. My LSD seed never cracked, it was a black looking piece of crap. My barneys Vanilla Kush, 2 separate occasions mind you, different nutes, buld, everything, both plants looks great, big fat indica leaves, tight internodes, fat stalks, both showed female around 7-10 days into 12/12 they both hermied, uncontrollably, I would pick them off if it was just down below, but the male parts just took over. I hope like hell this does not happen to you. Oh and my Red Diesel seed never cracked either. I have just had terrible luck with Barneys, though I dont mind too much, other than losing out on ounces of dank bud...There are WAY better breeders out there, with great genetics that Barneys could not touch, so its no big loss. I wish you luck though, I hope your grow goes great and gives you a pound!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 29, 2011)

I look at your Vanilla Kush, and it smack me in the face with memories of mine, looks identical, makes me want to


----------



## Thelowkickk (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks OutdoorIndica, im sorry to here about your horrible barney's farm experience. Just wondering which breeders you would recommend? Im planning on buying some new seeds soon.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2011)

Thelowkickk said:


> Thanks OutdoorIndica, im sorry to here about your horrible barney's farm experience. Just wondering which breeders you would recommend? Im planning on buying some new seeds soon.


Sannie has some good genetics.. He's a breeder and not a re-seller.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/

or, breeders boutique for top notch goods.
http://www.breedersboutique.com/


cof


----------



## Paperhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with curious. Sannie is probably THE best breeder of all time. Can't go wrong.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2011)

This guy better stay away from us Hevee Rollas in the 6-oh-oh!



****W-A-R-N-I-N-G****
*"Danger, Will Robinson! Danger, Will Robinson!"*

*There is projectile fluid loss about mid-way through it.*

If you are sensitive to such scenes FFS *don't* click the "Play" button!!! 
If it grossly offends, and I stepped over a line by posting the link, I apologize ahead of time and will gladly remove it when notified.

[video=youtube;bvwUZsLOjdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvwUZsLOjdE[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> This guy better stay away from us Hevee Rollas in the 6-oh-oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMFAO that shit happened to one of my neighbors a few years back


----------



## Thelowkickk (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah looks like he's got some good shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I love me some bubba kush...I grew the Greenhouse version, and I know its not the "real deal" but the one I grew out definitely looks like bubba, smells dank as fuck, super piney and earthy, a second with the jar open and everyone knows you got it... It looks very similar to yours, except the tops fingered out more..Definitely super dank, its my morning bud as it kills my nausea, but it will put you back to sleep if you hit more that 2 bongs first thing in the a.m.! I took mine at 9 weeks, I think yours could have gone that extra 6 days as well, but I know the bubba at day 57 its ready, and dank as fuck!





Outdoorindica said:


> Also my tips were very dark purple, almost black, along with the leaves near the top, gorgeous stuff! I will have to get some pics up of a few nugz..A few seeds here and there from the Headband hermie mother fucker...yeah...but none the less still the dankness!


 This cut usually turns in a little cooler weather, and closer to weeks 9 and 10. We have had a pretty moderate summer so no color, she is still frosty and stanky as ever though. And yeah I could have gone another week, but unfortunately sometimes other circumstances control your decisions, if you know what i mean. On the bright side I got a promotion at work already, only been a week. 

Things are looking up


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2011)

I have seen Ugly Duckling a few times at underground hip hop clubs back in the day (like 10 years ago or so). Them and The Alcoholics and the Black Eyed Peas before they were popular. Used to run into taboo form the black eyed peas all the time at shows too and that fool has got major skillzzzz when it comes to dancing.

I used to go to alot of those shows with a couple of my friends, my younger brother and his friends. They were a little unsigned rap crew, some were in a dance crew with myself and my friends too, lol. 'groove dance and B-boy styles with myself being one of the ex-B-boys. I still have some skillz with b-boy stuff and can hold my own in other arenas, hehe.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2011)

After posting that I thought I'd dig out an old clipboard chinga I used to use back then for work that has an Ugly Duckling sticker on it.

Here ya go:


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 29, 2011)

well its been another week and i been busy...the girls are looking good i figure i got about 3-4 weeks or so left the first shots are from the first of this month and they were about 10 days in at that time id say so there about day 40 right now its pure power plant from nirvana


----------



## Thelowkickk (Jul 30, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> well its been another week and i been busy...the girls are looking good i figure i got about 3-4 weeks or so left the first shots are from the first of this month and they were about 10 days in at that time id say so there about day 40 right now its pure power plant from nirvana


I hope your PPP comes out much better than mine! When i grew it, it had a horrible aroma, and high.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Morning guys, busy last night in the world of weed. Everytime I log on I think, hey, may be today someone will post a Competition pics, but helaas pinderkaas, NADDA, lol.

Just made me think of this song......
[youtube]80NTVe6oihY[/youtube]

oh, another thought, Bobo could take this track as a theme song, just switch Hobo with Bobo, lmao. I use to love this show!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 30, 2011)

I would but sadly I can't cuz I'm not using 600w and 600w isn't an option.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Ach man, everyone starts off working with what they can bru. Hang around there are loads of people in the Club without 600's....all are welcome here we do not discriminise (well not a lot really, hehe)


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Ach man, everyone starts off working with what they can bru. Hang around there are loads of people in the Club without 600's....all are welcome here we do not discriminise (well not a lot really, hehe)


Sounds good. I was reading the review of my BC Ice strain that I am growing and some guy was pulling 3 ounces off each plant when he flowered them at 2 feet tall so its intresting but I can post pics in here what it looks like when I flower using my 70w HPS light if that's ok.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Feel free to post pics Toolage, show us big electricity using mofo's what you can do!!! And I did giggle at the Club70, nice one!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Feel free to post pics Toolage, show us big electricity using mofo's what you can do!!! And I did giggle at the Club70, nice one!


Haha Well I thought it would be perfect for people that want to know what they can do.


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Congrats on the job buddy!
> Thanks for the post on actinic lighting. Sounds like your x is picking his game up
> What have you read that says nothing but actinicis bad? Honestly Iv never heard of it lol
> Are you gonna have a smoke report on your experiment with the mg soil, ff, and (jungle growth?)?


It was something I've read in another thread about using only actinics of one wavelength being not so good for your plants due to the fact they give off so much of their light in one specific wavelength. It seems our plants require more than just one wavelength of light to reach their potential. All I can tell you is his plants in his tent look real good and that's using two 420nm blue actinics and two 6500k lamps. I'll try to remember to bring my camera the next time I visit the ex partner. As for the rest, his flowering plants under his six hundreds look great. It's not miracle grow it's scotts along with the other stuff. He has three colombian golds going, two tangerine dreams and three super skunks in five gallon smart pots. For those using smart pots, safety pins, the kind people used to use on cloth diapers, they make great tie down points if you stick them through the top of the pots for lst'ing. He has them twisted around the pot and tied down in several places, again I'll try to remember to get some pics, maybe tonight?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning guys, busy last night in the world of weed. Everytime I log on I think, hey, may be today someone will post a Competition pics, but helaas pinderkaas, NADDA, lol.
> 
> Just made me think of this song......
> [youtube]80NTVe6oihY[/youtube]
> ...


My pics are coming after the 1st of September.
Been itching to get the transfer sheets so I can start adding some color to this boring little town.
Will be printing out my decals and mapping out my route on Monday.

In the mean time, *food pR0n*!

Garlic salt & butter on the bread, then drizzled with extra virgin olive oil, sprinkled with mozarella cheese, pepperoni, and sprinkled with parmesan cheese.
Baked in the oven for 10-minutes @ 450-f.
Also had a glass of rootbeer on the side to keep my delicate palate cleansed between bites.

*...prima...*








*...avanti...*







**Damn you, whodat!
Get out of my mind!!!*

[video=youtube;qAcqFcRcHmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAcqFcRcHmM[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I would but sadly I can't cuz I'm not using 600w and 600w isn't an option.


Myself as well Toolage, myself as well. Only at the other end of the stick lol. Entered one of the comps a while back and got politely flamed. I still pop in here from time to time but pretty much as a lurker hehe.

Have a great stoney weekend everyone


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

self confessed lurker also :


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 30, 2011)

Thelowkickk said:


> I hope your PPP comes out much better than mine! When i grew it, it had a horrible aroma, and high.


yea man, i been growing this same girl for over a year now, i love the smell of my lady x 16 lol...and the high is great...uplifting and energetic and the smell is awesome...did u get froim nirvana.... did u have dif phenos, this ones a champ


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Doob, look forward to the 1st of Septmber then. I hope page 666 hasn't been reached by then, hehe. We can always extend, fuk we are shmokey chokies after all. Fuk me, been cleaning all day, just got back from the shops, and having my first jegoint of the afternoon. Engineers Dream!!! jubbily indeed.

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2011)

One of our generous members mailed me a package on June 22nd and it arrived intact today. I wonder if it was delayed because the postage was $4.20.
Mucho gracias!


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Reminds me of my uncle, I normally get my xmas card around mid July because he puts second class stamps on all his cards, and doesn't really think to check that a stamp to another country might be slightly different, lol....ffs, he's a 1 class honours, phd Dr of whatever but he can't post a letter properly, lmao. Probably cause he's pissed most of the time, he does like a tiple.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2011)

You could call me whodat scissor hands hehe,,, that would be if I had any hands left! shart that took a while.
I still have 1 sb lef, its the biggest one too.























the untrimmed plant is the herm sb. hash 













you want nachos,,, and a joint.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2011)

yo... that visioneers movie was cool. Nice buds whodat. I need to learn how to trim from you. It would have taken me about 2 weeks to trim all that.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2011)

^^^for real..2 weeks plus for me.

real nice buds,god that purp uder that 600,in that system is beastly..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2011)

Allrighty!
I've been working on the drums in Ableton Live all day, and all I got was this lousy t-shirt... 
No, but I did make my VERY FIRST DRUM BEAT (from scratch) !!!
And I also made four new audio vids made of my first baby steps using Ableton as a MIDI drum & instrument device. 
These all use the exact same 4-measure back beat that I created to use as a reference beat to run through the basics of it for duchie & jig to check out.

*
The first vid is just me switching from the original drum kit through the other 5 pre-made drum kits that come with Ableton Live.
There are two drum kits named Jazz that suck, and I'm sure you'll pick those out pretty easily. 

**
The second vid is the same back beat but adding in me figuring out how to use the "Randomness" filter to make the drums less machiney sounding. (I've only uncovered the tiniest tip of the iceberg with the controls this thing has).
In the beginning I switch back & forth between normal beat to adding some randomness, and I add more randomness each time (and different randomness).
Towards the end I figured out how to target the high's, mid's and low's with randomness, and focused on the kick drum and tom (I'm sure you'll notice).

***
The third vid I take the original 4-measure back beat and use the MIDI map of it with other effects and filters to get that neat ambiance sound.
Then you get to hear me use the Virtual Violin for the very first time. (viola was actually my first instrument when I started formal training as a young kid)
It was done using the computer keyboard in lieu of a midi pad or midi-enable keyboard (piano-style), or midi-enable guitar (on my wish list is a MIDI pickup for my bass guitar. A Roland GK-3B. Each string gets it's own micro-sized humbucking pickup that transmits a midi signal to the controller to make your guitar sound like most anything).
(AND: I am getting a MIDI enabled keyboard in September. 
Period. End of story. 'Nuff said. The computer keyboard is a poor musical instrument  . And keyboards/organ/piano were the first I learned on at home before formal training )

****
The fourth vid is just me taking the exact same 4-measure back beat and adding a 8th note "Swing" filter to it.
While I was listening to it, I decided to pick up my bass and record an impromptu jazz-ish bass improv with it.
It's weak, and I fall out of key once in a while, but damn: this means I can really accelerate my learning of new styles and techniques, as well as finally make a committed foray into making original music (just been waiting for the right time).

So, 5 of 5 stars for Ableton Live 8.2.2 !!!

==============================

#1
[video=youtube;kTOS0Anyhng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTOS0Anyhng[/video]

#2
[video=youtube;Hz1MfrHJoqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz1MfrHJoqg[/video]

#3
[video=youtube;kbPpcfJy8Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbPpcfJy8Zs[/video]

#4
[video=youtube;JONzS_ASkSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JONzS_ASkSo[/video]

I'm freaking out now because I have been thinking of a big steaming plate of nachos for a little while now....
...and a joint.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning folks, great looking harvest whodat, superb work as expected from our man. Get making that MJ cream to rub on those hands bru, you must have the claw today!

Have a good Sunday peeps.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You could call me whodat scissor hands hehe,,, that would be if I had any hands left! shart that took a while.
> I still have 1 sb lef, its the biggest one too.
> 
> the untrimmed plant is the herm sb. hash
> ...


I forgot to say:
Dude!
It looks like a Cannabis Predator hit your girls!


----------



## kingdevin (Jul 31, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Club 1000?


 it doesn't seem to be popular... never see it on the top threads so this might have to do, plus im a tiny bit superior when it comes to watts here....


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> it doesn't seem to be popular... never see it on the top threads so this might have to do, plus im a tiny bit superior when it comes to watts here....


I did a search and found this for you...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/326239-1000w-club.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2011)

Nothin' little about OUR sausages, matey! 


We got all kinds of lights burning in The 600, too.
Even that strange yellow ball in the sky, MoNat's Great Big 600 In The Sky 
Everyone's welcome here, especially if they bring chicks 
And bud pR0n.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> it doesn't seem to be popular... never see it on the top threads so this might have to do, plus im a tiny bit superior when it comes to watts here....


superior in watts dimmer in brain cells


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You could call me whodat scissor hands hehe,,, that would be if I had any hands left! shart that took a while.
> I still have 1 sb lef, its the biggest one too.


Damn!
I keep going back to your pics looking for that can of x-mas spray snow you're hiding somewhere!

Amazing frostiness!


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

bru, you were doing so well there, until, ahahahaha....

Seriously, anyone is welcome around here, our ego's aren't too big to think that a bru with a 1kw that burns hot and needs it's own powerstation to run it isn't going to be welcome, we all make our choices. Anyway, how many 1000w'ers are you running? There are plenty people here with multiple 600's, 400 with 600's 1kers, alles in fact. Our man Toolage has 70w ffs. Come on Devin show us what you are up to and join in the fun (I refuse to call you King, I am a bit of a Commi in the ideal world, and probably republican, and definitely anti monarchist....I know, I have my issues!)


kingdevin said:


> it doesn't seem to be popular... never see it on the top threads so this might have to do, plus im a tiny bit superior when it comes to watts here....





billcollector99 said:


> superior in watts dimmer in brain cells


We'll let that slide because of it's brightness and superior level of wit! lol....still hehawing.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyway, here's what a combo of 600's and a 400mh is doing for one of my....many plants.
Vertical Scrog-led










Behind...










Side...sleak lady






And here's an Exodus Cheese bud that's just finishing off.






Peace, DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Geeze DST that looks killer. Can't wait to see what your others look like when they are done and what mine can do when I can start flowering.


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2011)

whodat, do you know what strain that is?, i know you have referred to it as purps? in the past, is it a clone only strain from up your way?.

it looks like one of those special, not so good yielders but amazing quality, extremely frosty too, nice job.



i'm watching a programme about the olympics in london next year and there is a company in charge of landscaping the parks in the olympic villiage. they are grwoing 60ft trees in airpots!!! now i know i'm in good company with my babies!

here is 27 slh in 25l airpots scrogged las fingers style.





and a nice tennis ball of keif from my last harvest


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2011)

no bud pics,but.........
?purps,growing fast as ever.

gs x og clones,and cesspool,ny purple diesel,headband(overseas bag seed),EML.



mr west said:


> lol u really wanted cheese tho lol, it may have cheesey qualitys. U never know ya donald. Was they from bought seeeds?


thanks much bro.
pyschokilla,deep pyscho,hh x jh x sl x h,hh x db

dryice kief-fdd spoon


haha devin,stick around....and you'll get some schollin in club 600 "etiquette"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey ghb,,,you did say 27 plants, didn't you? In 25 liter pots : ?) Those are some nice numbers man, I can see how you could get a tennis ball size chunky of kief!

Tip of the hat to yas bru


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a shot of a couple of my Caseyband (casey jones x headband). The seeds for this baby originally came from a bud that westy had the was given to him from DST. Fourth generation has just hit dirt.





View attachment 1713705View attachment 1713704


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 31, 2011)

lol at the wall paper. Had to put my glasses on to figure out what you were growing there!



Highlanders cave said:


> Here's a shot of a couple of my Caseyband (casey jones x headband). The seeds for this baby originally came from a bud that westy had the was given to him from DST. Fourth generation has just hit dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2011)

Ahaha now that you mention that lol,,,,,too funny!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2011)

DOG at day 47






cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 31, 2011)

some info i found on something we were discussing before...


> Please Put the Genetics RIGHT
> I see many new and young breeders online these days, ANd many write there genetics.. wrong, that makes all things very blurry, so you dont realy know what happend in the proces.
> 
> When you wright the genetic info on your strain the female always comes first.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that over here T, good to know for future reference for all of us.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheeseberry haze day 41




Uberkush day 59




blue sativa day 77





This is supposed to be a 10 or 11 weeker, but she's just starting to bulk.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> some info i found on something we were discussing before...


[/QUOTE]

This is right for naming the genetics, but not the name of the creation...you can call it anything, ralph, horseapples, insanity, etc


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is the yield increase from a 600 to a 1000 worth it in comparison to the difference in cost to operate the two?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Is the yield increase from a 600 to a 1000 worth it in comparison to the difference in cost to operate the two?


whatsup is running 4-600's and 2-1000's.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Is the yield increase from a 600 to a 1000 worth it in comparison to the difference in cost to operate the two?


Well, depends how you look at it. Worth the cost, I think yes. Worth the heat/ trouble, I say no. A 1000 would definitely get you another couple oz a grow for sure over a 600, and the cost difference isn't what one might get for 2 oz... so I think it makes up for cost. I just really wish I didn't have to worry about the heat given off from the 1k bulb or the ballast.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Well, depends how you look at it. Worth the cost, I think yes. Worth the heat/ trouble, I say no. A 1000 would definitely get you another couple oz a grow for sure over a 600, and the cost difference isn't what one might get for 2 oz... so I think it makes up for cost. I just really wish I didn't have to worry about the heat given off from the 1k bulb or the ballast.


Yeah I personally won't do one because I would have to remedy major heat probs.

Here's a few shots of my Sannies Killing Fields at 53 days. She should go about 80 

View attachment 1714054View attachment 1714055View attachment 1714056


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think 600s are very common because they get a high yield result with out having to go with a 1000 bulb and don't need a massive space to cool the 1k down and vent the air and such.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

lol who left me the rep message saying "I'm gonna come rob the shit out of you!"? 
bad idizle my nizzle  

morning 6ers! the pr0n is looking quite lovely 

ps- i like my 1ks but you do have to compensate for the extra heat.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol who left me the rep message saying "I'm gonna come rob the shit out of you!"?
> bad idizle my nizzle
> 
> morning 6ers! the pr0n is looking quite lovely
> ...


Intresting. Someone left me rep saying '' genuity****** ''


----------



## duchieman (Jul 31, 2011)

Why are reps anonymous?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> YO MOTHER FUCKERS HAHAHA i always wanted to join one of these, well actually not too much lol but ive seen this little sausage fest club 600 but i bought (well traded for) my first 1000w ballast... Lumatek non-dimmable though (ever had non dim one?) ! SUCKAS LOLOL wheres my club


first off I dont think anyone is on riu to get pussy,,, if you are your an idiot. 
We are here to learn from each other. Why are you here? 
How many girls have you met up with from riu and banged? ok stfu.
Also please show us what your doing with your 1k, its rude not to post pics lol


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Why are reps anonymous?


That's what I've been wondering. i don't think they should be. I always put my name when giving rep. I do find it a pain to remember to do so though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Why are reps anonymous?


IDK why. 
If its who I think it is then LOL
if not then thats kind of a fked up thing to say.
still a bad idizle.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I think 600s are very common because they get a high yield result with out having to go with a 1000 bulb and don't need a massive space to cool the 1k down and vent the air and such.


Who says you need a massive space to cool a 1k... I have a 2' x 3' closet. You only need a big fan.



whodatnation said:


> lol who left me the rep message saying "I'm gonna come rob the shit out of you!"?
> bad idizle my nizzle


LOL... dude, with the way we all know whodat to do shit I would not want to test whodats aresenal. I bet there's a fucking stone tower with battleship guns.

[youtube]vH5RVTS4QxA&NR[/youtube]



Toolage 87 said:


> Intresting. Someone left me rep saying '' genuity****** ''


I would imagine that was genuity leaving you that rep.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Who says you need a massive space to cool a 1k... I have a 2' x 3' closet. You only need a big fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no comment....  pretty much in a fortress.
If its G then lol I might need an elephant rifle


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> first off I dont think anyone is on riu to get pussy,,, if you are your an idiot.
> We are here to learn from each other. Why are you here?
> How many girls have you met up with from riu and banged? ok stfu.
> Also please show us what your doing with your 1k, its rude not to post pics lol


Dude..... The pussy flows on RIU. There are at least 2 women to every 2000 men on this site so its pretty awesome to pick up tail. BTW your latest trim looks Eff-eye-en-eeee FINE. 

Please do share with us some of your budprOn Devin, we love prOn of all types and sorts in THE 600. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I would imagine that was genuity leaving you that rep.


haha wow I wasn't looking at the user names but now that you mentioned it I had to look back and there is a user by that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Dude..... The pussy flows on RIU. There are at least 2 women to every 2000 men on this site so its pretty awesome to pick up tail. BTW your latest trim looks Eff-eye-en-eeee FINE.
> 
> Please do share with us some of your budprOn Devin, we love prOn of all types and sorts in THE 600. Welcome to the thread


haha I know. As soon as its discovered that a user is a female every horny little 15yr old post shit like "when can we meet up to fu#k?" wtf lol I can imagine what the pm's are like. 
that is why there are 2 f - 2k m. 
LOL i remember when kids were asking medmary if shes hot  he posted "Im a dude!" haha


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha I know. As soon as its discovered that a user is a female every horny little 15yr old post shit like "when can we meet up to fu#k?" wtf lol I can imagine what the pm's are like.
> that is why there are 2 f - 2k m.
> LOL i remember when kids were asking medmary if shes hot  he posted "Im a dude!" haha


I think that females put their thing saying that they are a guy is so that they don't get harassed by guys that don't have an outside life.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Who says you need a massive space to cool a 1k... I have a 2' x 3' closet. You only need a big fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those CIWS shoot 100 rounds in less than 2 seconds or some shit. Just INSANE.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;DCo81cTgrBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCo81cTgrBo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll plead guilty on humanitarian grounds and on grounds of diminished responsibility bigjoint:. Can't have you killing yourself and destroying your family with all that naughty naughty cannabis. You'll love me to pieces for it in the years to come. If you want to pop an address and some plane tickets in an envelope i can make it easy for you


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

Chemband 11 weeks veg complete 1 Day flower complete


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn bill looks great!
I like your new av  What happened to your legs?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2011)

hahahaha it looks like the last dude is wearing a denim mini skirt hahahah dont judge a man by his skirt!

[video=youtube;7y7KjanpWOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y7KjanpWOk[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2011)

It's funny how unimpressive looking something so impressive as 100 rounds in less than 2 seconds is. Like "That was it?"... "Yeah, that was it... no more tank" lol

Anyone wanna see some borderline bud pron? If there's grass on the field, right.







When I got these plants a couple weeks ago this plant had zero roots sticking out the rockwool. Not bad for flowing water... especially since the rockwool stays soaked. I would have thought roots wouldn't have grown much. I'm glad I was wrong. Roots = fruits. And it looks like I'll pull a few ounces from these girls (hopefully).


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn BC... that plants so big, it makes your house look small, lol. You grown chemband before? I bet it's an awesome smoke.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Damn BC... that plants so big, it makes your house look small, lol. You grown chemband before? I bet it's an awesome smoke.


I had one from the same batch that i had to chop early, so this is the second one I have flowered, ( not counting the little top i flowered to sex) I have 9 clones starting to show signs of rooting so if she is good smoke, I will keep her around.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I had one from the same batch that i had to chop early, so this is the second one I have flowered, ( not counting the little top i flowered to sex) I have 9 clones starting to show signs of rooting so if she is good smoke, I will keep her around.


Yeah man, she's a beaut, gonna get effin huge after she stretches!


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Intresting. Someone left me rep saying '' genuity****** ''


i would never put nothing like robbin any one in any rep,not me..

but i was on a rep fest this morning,i was just passing rep around,so i could rep some one else.


----------



## mir (Jul 31, 2011)

Some update,next time i will make with normal lightGreets from MirView attachment 1714507View attachment 1714508View attachment 1714509View attachment 1714510View attachment 1714511View attachment 1714512View attachment 1714513View attachment 1714514View attachment 1714515View attachment 1714516View attachment 1714517


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 31, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I think that females put their thing saying that they are a guy is so that they don't get harassed by guys that don't have an outside life.


also there juat arent that many female growers on the whole...

whodat, thats a little messed up:...i would just wanna hang out w u and gain some knowledge and a buzz lol cant imagine why anyone here w any integrity would wanna rob a fellow 600 er and rui er...but i know the world is full of JEALOUS FUCKS.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Whats up 600 got a few pic's for you to rap up the weekend and i think i did a really good job on the topping and LST'ing so im going to give them about another 7 to ten days before i flip them..

By the way the one growing into the screen is the Pineapple X i just wanted to try that since i have never done it before..


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice job with taking care of her but also LST. Stinkbud


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Very nice job with taking care of her but also LST. Stinkbud


Hey thanks bro im still looking for that elusive first perfect grow and i will pay very close attention to these girls to get as close as possible!!!


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 31, 2011)

Originally Posted by kingdevin 
YO MOTHER FUCKERS HAHAHA i always wanted to join one of these, well actually not too much lol but ive seen this little sausage fest club 600 but i bought (well traded for) my first 1000w ballast... Lumatek non-dimmable though (ever had non dim one?) ! SUCKAS LOLOL wheres my club 




whodatnation said:


> first off I dont think anyone is on riu to get pussy,,, if you are your an idiot.
> We are here to learn from each other. Why are you here?
> How many girls have you met up with from riu and banged? ok stfu.
> Also please show us what your doing with your 1k, its rude not to post pics lol


not to mention anyone w half a brain would figure there wouldnt just be a dedicated 600 thread...like no one else out there was like "hey i think ill start a club 70 ...toolage 87" or say the club 1000 or 1k that ive seen numerous times...or the 2k club or the 3k and up club i think ive even seen a 10 k club not to mention the cfl the 250 the 400 the led 

dude if u bought a 1000 wat "non-dimmable" ballast thinking ud be covered in strange then your about as close to getting some tail as the guy accidentally finding himself in a lesbian bar....you always go for the dimmable ballast chicks dig the ability to lower the lights ya know when u getting it on in ya garden


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> not to mention anyone w half a brain would figure there wouldnt just be a dedicated 600 thread...like no one else out there was like "hey i think ill start a club 70 ...toolage 87" or say the club 1000 or 1k that ive seen numerous times...or the 2k club or the 3k and up club i think ive even seen a 10 k club not to mention the cfl the 250 the 400 the led


 Exactly. I did a search and couldn't find a Club 70 that is people who use 70w MH and or HPS so I started my own. For all we know the next club could be Club 75 or some thing like that for when people only use 75w lights. Use the search and if you don't find a club then make one.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 1, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> dude if u bought a 1000 wat "non-dimmable" ballast thinking ud be covered in strange _*then your about as close to getting some tail as the guy accidentally finding himself in a lesbian bar....*_you always go for the dimmable ballast chicks dig the ability to lower the lights ya know when u getting it on in ya garden


Add a lava lamp and a little Barry and they'll be oozing all over.

[video=youtube;PYEJFSsfEcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYEJFSsfEcs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Why look for any other club when you got this? 
Its got everything you need.
bitches.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

i know its not much but i noticed that i just crossed into the 300 barrier on posts lol like u guys w 2-3 k care lol though ive been a member for almost 3 years... usually its quality w me but once i found the 600 it all went down hill lol...jk those of u that follow me know i really just update on my girls under the 600 so we can all see what Whodats grows would look like if he had a lobotomy...lol actually i think i might be the only poster on the 600 that uses a recirculating system w coco.....anyone....anyone......Bueller.....Bueller


IM RICK JAMES BIATCH...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It's funny how unimpressive looking something so impressive as 100 rounds in less than 2 seconds is. Like "That was it?"... "Yeah, that was it... no more tank" lol
> 
> Anyone wanna see some borderline bud pron? If there's grass on the field, right.
> 
> ...


Bump!
its good to see you back at it Jig! 

Im still a little iffy about rockwool, something I havent really tried yet.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Exactly. I did a search and couldn't find a Club 70 that is people who use 70w MH and or HPS so I started my own. For all we know the next club could be Club 75 or some thing like that for when people only use 75w lights. Use the search and if you don't find a club then make one.


 thats right man if u cant find it make it, if you cant grind it then fake it and if you find yourself stuck behind a door....quit pushing.......and pull 

all humor aside....yeah man i like your style...low watts and see what drops, also i bet if you get an equivalency to like a 250 of 400 in watts you would kill their yields bc of the coverage you can get w your lights spread out all over maybe even a vert-horizontal mix w some under light too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Add a lava lamp and a little Barry and they'll be oozing all over.
> 
> [video=youtube;PYEJFSsfEcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYEJFSsfEcs&feature=related[/video]


I think duchie is going to start Club Lava Lamp laying the love smack down with some Barry White like he is!

Just make sure it's Groovy, Full Spectrum love you bathe your girls in, and they'll be your funky love slaves for about 3 to 5 months...
If your into MILC's, you can keep them Sweet Mamas happy for a few years if you treat them just the way they like it, mmm.... you know what I'm talkin' 'bout, baby.
What's that, sugar? You a little thirsty?
Daddy gonna get you somethin' cool to drink.
Then I'm going to lay you down by the *fire* woman,
and make sweet *LOVE* to _youuuuu_!!!!
Oh, wait a second... that's Chef....
Well, they were both awesome!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Chemband 11 weeks veg complete 1 Day flower complete


another bump. That plant has a bright future


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anybody ells ever feel like this guy?





swampthing

lol
[video=youtube;gJf0Sr1Ktmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJf0Sr1Ktmk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Does anybody ells ever feel like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I did when he was Barry White-ing Adrienne Barbeau in the bayou:


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> thats right man if u cant find it make it, if you cant grind it then fake it and if you find yourself stuck behind a door....quit pushing.......and pull
> 
> all humor aside....yeah man i like your style...low watts and see what drops, also i bet if you get an equivalency to like a 250 of 400 in watts you would kill their yields bc of the coverage you can get w your lights spread out all over maybe even a vert-horizontal mix w some under light too


Yup. I could run almost 4 70w HPS lights for flowering that they add up to 250w as for the 400w I could run close to 6 lights as for the 1k well I can run 14 70w HPS lights. Could go all the way down to 35w and cover even more area but the yields wouldn't be as good though. But when flowering the best method is SOG method. Once I get my plants sexed and I have a female I will do a test to see how much a single 70w HPS light can make 1 clone with no veg can yield.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> another bump. That plant has a bright future


o yeah u right there...you know i f you took that....never mind im gonna try n do it...i aologize in advance if what im about to do sucks...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

You dont get the intensity with those lower wattage lights though. The kind of intensity to make hard nugs.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You dont get the intensity with those lower wattage lights though. The kind of intensity to make hard nugs.


I know but because they are low wattage you can have them very close to the plants with out burning them so your able to use more of the light's power but also its a step up from using CFLs and needing alot of them to cover a small area. The latest pic in my journal are my seedlings at 10 days old. 4 Days of that is them under my MH light 20/4.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

ok for those of you that know this should be funny, and for those not in the know look up zack galafinakis between two ferns...its hilarious well here goes


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I know but because they are low wattage you can have them very close to the plants with out burning them so your able to use more of the light's power but also its a step up from using CFLs and needing alot of them to cover a small area. The latest pic in my journal are my seedlings at 10 days old. 4 Days of that is them under my MH light 20/4.


Iv always wondered about a room with nothing but 400ds spread out close and evenly . It sure would be allot of bulbs and whatnot. 
sounds good m8!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;jOVq_UL48o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOVq_UL48o0[/video]


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv always wondered about a room with nothing but 400ds spread out close and evenly . I sure would be allot of bulbs and whatnot.
> sounds good m8!


Up. The low wattage MH and HPS lights is why I changed to them from CFLs since I would be using close to 100w maybe more to cover the same area that a single 70w MH or HPS bulb can cover. I would love to see what a room would look like and be like if 1 was filled with nothing but 70s , 1 with only 250s and one with only 400s would look like. That or have rooms with those wattage but have them all on tracks.

All I have to say is that I can't imagine the amount of CFLs that would be needed to cover the same amount of area that the 70s and such can cover. All I know that a 70w MH or HPS can cover 1 square foot of area with the dome that I am using right now perfectly. Now that I changed my setup to where it is now I could almost touch the light bulb because that's how much of the heat is blown away from the light.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

dude the one with bruce willis is the shit he has a "mental breakdown" about his career and i think the one w sean penn is crazy where he kicks the set behind him ...lol


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

hey whodat i clicked the link and it said it was blocked or something and to view directly on youtube...whats w that


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> hey whodat i clicked the link and it said it was blocked or something and to view directly on youtube...whats w that


The person who uploads the video to their account can give the rights to let people in bead the video onto forums and such or not allow it.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv always wondered about a room with nothing but 400ds spread out close and evenly . It sure would be allot of bulbs and whatnot.
> sounds good m8!


you should check out M Blaze he used to grow monsters down under w between 4-10 6 hundies spread out over what looked like a 12 x 12 room had some buds the size of your head...lol...he only grew like 3-4 girls at a time vegged for 2 months and came to him at what looked like 1-1\2 months veg already. and he fills the room w quality smoke


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

ok so i own a mac n what i see in my "two ferns" post looks cool to me...but i know mac and windows display diff especially when it comes to picture layout...whodat if you dont mind, what does it look like to u(windows..question mark(, is it him between two "ferns"...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

Geeze. M Blaze gets monster nugs off his girls, Now that's what would be awsome to get.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

click the middle of the screen


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

or toolage since i c u still here, u could comment on the layout of my "two ferns" attempt


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

whodat...not sure what u mean by clicking the middle of the screen


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Geeze. M Blaze gets monster nugs off his girls, Now that's what would be awsome to get.


monster nugs? yeah, that would be awesome to get.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> whodat...not sure what u mean by clicking the middle of the screen


it will bring you directly to youtube and you can see it.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> monster nugs? yeah, that would be awesome to get.


I wonder how much longer I have till I can take my first clones of my plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

to do list.


Make 600 stickers.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I wonder how much longer I have till I can take my first clones of my plants.


have you looked at any cloning vids?


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Geeze. M Blaze gets monster nugs off his girls, Now that's what would be awsome to get.


did you check out his jack herrer grow>..its ridiculous..he does have access to a couple things cant get direct here in the us of a but his results are realistic provided you veg long enough and train and fim 1-2 times early on...i like that he feeds his outside actual garden w the runoff...anyone looking to grow big could learn a thing or two from his journal..s


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> monster nugs? yeah, that would be awesome to get.


im picturing a large bud snarling mouth wide open arms flailing around and wild eyed as all get out...shouldered up next to dracula and swamp thing...lol


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> have you looked at any cloning vids?


Yes I have and I also have 3 different brands of rooting products. 2 of them are gel and 1 is powder. 1 of the gels is called Rootech and I see people giving it good reviews so that's why I bought it. I bought the other 2 because they are only $5 each and if any of those work better then the Rootech then I might buy those instead.




MaintMan said:


> did you check out his jack herrer grow>..its ridiculous..he does have access to a couple things cant get direct here in the us of a but his results are realistic provided you veg long enough and train and fim 1-2 times early on...i like that he feeds his outside actual garden w the runoff...anyone looking to grow big could learn a thing or two from his journal..s


I might do a LST method of hydro plant but grow it so that it covers about 1 foot square area before I flower and use a single 70w HPS light for it to see how well it does. I'm still going to do the SOG method since it requires less space.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

I cant believe this hasn't been posted yet 

[video=youtube;IZ9kNEfmb9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ9kNEfmb9A[/video]


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmfao that's a funny video clip whoda. So how long do you think I still have with my plants till I can take the first clone off of them?


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I wonder how much longer I have till I can take my first clones of my plants.


well homie ive had the best luck and read that 2 months\8+weeks is the way to go, that way the plant is established enough that it can handle the stress that you impose upon it and the plant has gotten to the point in its life cycle that "It" Can support the notion of cloning...ie to early and there's virtually no chance you will have a successful clone attempt


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> well homie ive had the best luck and read that 2 months\8+weeks is the way to go, that way the plant is established enough that it can handle the stress that you impose upon it and the plant has gotten to the point in its life cycle that "It" Can support the notion of cloning...ie to early and there's virtually no chance you will have a successful clone attempt


Thanks. I was thinking maybe at 1 month old or 1 month under the 70w MH light is around the time that I can get 1 clone off of it.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> well homie ive had the best luck and read that 2 months\8+weeks is the way to go, that way the plant is established enough that it can handle the stress that you impose upon it and the plant has gotten to the point in its life cycle that "It" Can support the notion of cloning...ie to early and there's virtually no chance you will have a successful clone attempt


so from what i can tell looking at your journal you got about a week in on your seedlings, so id say that around the 11th of September you are gonna be right in the sweetspot


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

MaintMan said:


> so from what i can tell looking at your journal you got about a week in on your seedlings, so id say that around the 11th of September you are gonna be right in the sweetspot


Thanks for the help.


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Thanks. I was thinking maybe at 1 month old or 1 month under the 70w MH light is around the time that I can get 1 clone off of it.


here goes my best effort as it were...the first shot is of girls that are about 4 weeks old, now provided that growth does vary due to conditions and the effectiveness of your system but this picture is representative of about average to mid high results ...which firstly depends largely on the oxygenation of the system to the roots and the "water" you give the roots at this time in the life cycle and secondly on the ability of the grower to allow the soil in your case to dry enough to promote downward and sideways growth of the roots.
that being said ..imho none of these girls are ready for cloning, for the following...the tissue of the plant on the outside of the stem has not yet developed its "outer skin" which is what allows the cutting to sustain in a high humidity environment and properly respirate to support the clone and not turn into a pile of mush...basically in the high humidity environment the stem is too porous or flimsy to hold the cutting up let alone allow the chemical process of developing root ends on the outer surface.

somewhat conversely the next shot is a ssh clone taken a month ago and rooted(from a girl that was 7- 8+ weeks old(, clones could be taken from this plant now even though its roots are 1 month old..its the tough outer skin that is key in the life support of the cutting

the next shots are clones that will or already have rooted in a 8" dome w dual adjustable vents and the mothers they came from...which are 2-3 months old and had just been clipped

that being said, when the time comes you will want some cloning gel or powder and a cup of water..phed of course and a new razor..from there its just cut just above a node at a 45 degree angle then dip directly in the water for 5-10 sec then into the powder if your using that (which i do, i get it from lowes..greenlight i believe...n im at about 99% success( or if u using gel i dont think u need the water dip, just be sure you go directly from the cut to the gel and to keep the gel and powder container contaminate free by using a separate smaller container to dip from...other words pour some product into another cup for use. after the dip in the powder or gel have the clone medium ready w a hole large enough that the sides of the cutting can pass untouched all the way to where the bottom of the cutting will rest and then gently packed in around the product covered portion of the stem


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello guys, busy day so just a quick hello.
zooom>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Hello

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, D
Day is just starting over here, but hope you're day finishes well for you & yours 
I get my decal sheets today


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2011)

Day is going great so far, but I think I'll need to skip 420 today  We have visitors at the moment and they are just coming home as I type. I had a joint of Psycho Killer LP earlier and that battered me so will keep on trucking for the noo. Think we'll have a braai though since the weather is so nice. 

Have fun with yer dooberywatsits, and don't get caught stickin em anywhere too naughty, hehehe.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dooday my friends i hope you all get what you got to get done and get back to the 600 it monday and that means funday at the big 6 double 0..Whats up Doob and DST Mr Wesyt whats on the table for the day?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey stinkbudds 
Hope your day is going good.
Popping in & out today while I try to finish up a bunch of projects so I can finally get my next grow underway.
I'm hoping tonight I'll be pushing seeds into soil. Nothing major, just going to re-start a perpetual grow with 6 plants vegging and 6 others flowering.
But was having major issues with the intake from the window and, with the summer finally kicking in, I have to do something to make it flow properly or I'll be running A/C all the time just for the growbox.
Just one more duct to make and then seal off some light leaks the modding caused.
I'm rambling, sorry. 
Just took a Union Break and the herbal refreshments have brought out the loquaciousness in me... again 
Peace, man!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey stinkbudds
> Hope your day is going good.
> Popping in & out today while I try to finish up a bunch of projects so I can finally get my next grow underway.
> I'm hoping tonight I'll be pushing seeds into soil. Nothing major, just going to re-start a perpetual grow with 6 plants vegging and 6 others flowering.
> ...


Yeah bro i feel you on the A.C thing i run mine every summer to keep my flower box cool and right it can be a bitch at times.. But im sure you will get it alll right..


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey stinkbudds
> Hope your day is going good.
> Popping in & out today while I try to finish up a bunch of projects so I can finally get my next grow underway.
> I'm hoping tonight I'll be pushing seeds into soil. Nothing major, just going to re-start a perpetual grow with 6 plants vegging and 6 others flowering.
> ...


Not sure if you guys have ever heard of an Ice box but I used one on my 600 with a water chiller and it worked quite well last summer. I haven't used it this summer since I've been able to keep my temps in check with a larger area but it did work quite well for me.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah Schwag i actually did here of that about a year ago here somewhere and never looked into it much is it more eficient than it is for me running my A.C during lights on at the moment i run my 600 my and my A.C for about 8 hours on and off cycle to keep my room that the box is in right at about 72 degrees and it cost me all total about 38 dolllars a month to keep it going like that i guess it aint so bad..


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah Schwag i actually did here of that about a year ago here somewhere and never looked into it much is it more eficient than it is for me running my A.C during lights on at the moment i run my 600 my and my A.C for about 8 hours on and off cycle to keep my room that the box is in right at about 72 degrees and it cost me all total about 38 dolllars a month to keep it going like that i guess it aint so bad..


I'm leaning towards a portable ac unit / dehum / heater for my room now. cool and dehumidify in the summer and heat in the winter. Problem is they're 500 bones for a nice one that is about 12k btu.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I'm leaning towards a portable ac unit / dehum / heater for my room now. cool and dehumidify in the summer and heat in the winter. Problem is they're 500 bones for a nice one that is about 12k btu.


If you get them make sure its the ones that have a tub that you can pull out and empty and not have to pull a plug and have a container under it to drain into it but also have to have the A/C mounted up.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hell yeah i was shopping for one of those as well to no avail since i have not been working a lot of things are off the table now...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2011)

I've thought about something like one of those set ups.
If I was farther south with more heat, I'd definitely go for it!
I do my vegging under 48" flouro's in the open, so I just need air flow and acceptable room temperatures.
By the time the go into my growbox it's flowering time and my timers are set to come one at 7-pm, so there's only 3 or 4 hours before the heat of the day chills out. 
And by that time the wife is home, so "On" comes the portable A/C to keep her happy, and I siphon off a little of cool air to route into my growbox.
But if it gets as hot as some places where you guys live, I'd most definitely be making one or two of those Ice Box coolers!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2011)

Here in the southeast the temps are 95 to 100 with 70+ humidity and I'm running two window a/c's (7,500 and 10,000 btu's) and barely staying ahead of the heat...bloom room temps show 64-91 last 24 hours and it's supposed to get warmer.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 1, 2011)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY RIGHT NOW IS SOUR CREAM IS A MUST HAVE IN YOUR GARDEN. I started chopping yesterday and all the buds are like glass marbles. This thing is gonna yield. Ill have alot of pics tomorrow at the end of chop maby even later today we shall see


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 1, 2011)

Sour Cream is indeed a nice smoke HS. I havent grown it but have a good buddy who has and his version was tha bomb diggity!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey cof  
thats quite a bit of cooling power, how many 6ers are you running? 
I had an attic grow in new orleans with a bare bulb 600 in the middle of summer lol I used a 6k btu window unit and it worked great.
Sounds great HS!
howdy bmm! cant wait to see some pics when their posted! if you decide to post them that is


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey cof
> middle of summer lol I used a 6k btu window unit and it worked great.


2-600's, 1-400, T-5's-216w. The 7500 is in the grow closet and the 10,000 is in the adjacent room. I screwed up and semi-built the 7500 into the wall and it will take some major work to replace it...you know, it's the "I shoulda done it this way" engineering.
The heat index was over 110 today and will be higher the rest of the week.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

pr0n!!!



Sour D


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 1, 2011)

mmmm looks yummy. Love the bud pron.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> pr0n!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sour D


I'd take a Jethro bowl of that sugar frosted dankness over a bowl of Crunch Berries ANY day!
Hmmm... Howzabouts a Jethro Bowl of your Frosted Dank, followed by a Jethro bowl (or two) of Frosted Flakes mixed with Crunch Berries.


***and THIS from someone who just masacreed&#8482; (sic) a 4-piece dinner of fried chicken (a HUGE clucker boob, one meaty gam, and two drummy's) and half a plate o' Freedom Fries*


**I have: Shredded Wheat; Corn Pops; 3 boxes of Apple Jacks, and a box of Peanut Butter Crunch*


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chemband Day 2 of flower, she has mad pistils coming out already, gonna start stretching soon. Restraints are being employed. She drank 4 gallons in one day so I upgraded her water capacity till I figure out something more permanent.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

bc99 i think you better off to put a hog panell over the box, that biatch gona need some serious support when stretch is over


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Her stems are pretty fucking thick and strong, lol. I might upgrade the thickness of the strings but i had to go with what i had at the moment.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;YGGu-Wr08YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGGu-Wr08YM[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 2, 2011)

Sup guy's, that chemband is looking green n mean bill. Now i know i need a new camera! Damn whodat, that sour D is sparkling bro! " anyone know when were getting smelly/vision " I'd Rep you if i could man, great work all.

Peace
cindy


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning guys, visitors still here so just another quick passing message to say, Ola!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2011)

Ola Amigo, nothere quiet day here at the ranch, pensive waiting and prepping lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2011)

sup ya'll, the two bosses with crosses. got a male pycho killer,think i might slap up one of the cheese surprises with him.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> sup ya'll, the two bosses with crosses. got a male pycho killer,think i might slap up one of the cheese surprises with him.


now are you doing that cuz jus cuz u can or is there a deeper reason for sticking the two strains together?


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2011)

im doing it because i like breeding and it seems like the most reasonable thing to do. you dont have to worry about me, i wouldent step on yalls toes. respect recognizes respect.
simply gaining experiance my friend.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> im doing it because i like breeding and it seems like the most reasonable thing to do. you dont have to worry about me, i wouldent step on yalls toes. respect recognizes respect.
> simply gaining experiance my friend.


thats cool m8, jus wasnt sure if u had a plan or not thats all lol


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2011)

yea, sooner than later hopefully i can bring something of my very own to the table.

*meaning without anybodys genetics influenced.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 2, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> ALL I HAVE TO SAY RIGHT NOW IS SOUR CREAM IS A MUST HAVE IN YOUR GARDEN. I started chopping yesterday and all the buds are like glass marbles. This thing is gonna yield. Ill have alot of pics tomorrow at the end of chop maby even later today we shall see


Sour Cream is the best lemony smoke I've tasted and the buzz is great, a top quality smoke all around and I have one bean left of the sour cream. I grew her in a three gallon trash can and did the lst on her, she yielded almost four ounces dry.

I have a couple of additions to add to my next grow which will be my first scrog attempt. In addition to my two chocolopes and one critical kali mist I will be adding a super skunk and a colombian gold from cuttings donated by my ex growing partner. The clones are six or seven weeks old and my beans are one week old. My screen is going to be 5' x 3'. I plan on having a plant on each corner and one in the middle of the screen which I might top so I can sort of evenly distribute the branches where needed. Other than the super skunk this grow is sativa dominant so my question is this, how far above the top of the container should I place my screen and is it best to keep pulling your plants back through the screen so the stem is under the screen or would it be better to let the plant pass through the screen and then start bending them and tying them to the screen so the plant is actually on top of the screen? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Went over to the old partner's house last night, he switched his four tube t-5 out for his six tube light in his tent. He has two super red actinics, two 2900k lamps and two 4100k lamps going for bloom. Once again I forgot to bring my camera so no show and tell today.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a shot of some Cheeseberry Haze and Grape Ape x Hashberry at just over 3 weeks. The CH produce large buds covered with red hairs and smells cheesey and is very popular. I've only sampled it once myself, I'll try and keep some of this batch and see what I think. Appears to be a different pheno than yours cof. The grape ape x hashberry (the 3 in the bags) is on it's maiden run. Both strains are compliments of cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2011)

Highlander
You're right about the pheno's. There were two different ones and the one that gifted me with a few seeds was this one, a re-veg now about 7 weeks into bloom-another one of those I didn't label.



you can see the orange pistils, and she has survived the mite attack.


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 2, 2011)

Is she ever looking good. Nice Job.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 2, 2011)

Good day all. Allow me to introduce you to Chuck Norris. He's not mine, just someone I bumped into along the way. 

Highlander, I just chopped a Cheeseberry Haze about 10 days ago. They dried for four and have been curing for about 6. I've been tight so she came down about a week early (again) but this time it's all good. I've grown quite a few of these now and I've had 2 pheno's. The first, and the one I've kept going, is tight nuggets with a very pungent soury coffee smell and berry. When getting into it you can smell pine or lime, not real sure, still developing the connoisseur nose I guess. The taste is yummy to me. The exhale is my favorite, woody and piney, bit of berry. The effect is not couchlock, though it could get you if you let it, and I'm able to function well on it. It's dreamy cerebral and hits you in the eyes and stays level for quite a noticeable amount of time. Don't want to put it into time cause everyone's different, I'll just say I visit the bowl quite a bit less. My wife likes it a lot. By the way, the second pheno was fluffier but sweeter in smell and taste. I wish I had another of her but even if I did, the room! Where would I find the room! Oy vei. 

I have two more kickin it under the 6 right now, I'll get some pics up later on, (with my crappy phone camera ) along with some real nice looking Deep Blues. 

Take care mateys


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> so my question is this, how far above the top of the container should I place my screen and is it best to keep pulling your plants back through the screen so the stem is under the screen or would it be better to let the plant pass through the screen and then start bending them and tying them to the screen so the plant is actually on top of the screen?


I put the screen as low to the medium as possible while still allowing myself plently of room to get around under there. So about 12 inches. Maybe 10. I don't know if above/ below any one is better... just whatever you want to do. I have left the plants under the screen (when doing a flat scrog). I think there is a little less work just moving them around as opposed to weaving them in and out. Plus, either way the buds will be above the screen, so they will be supported.

I'm excited to see what you do with a screen. I think they are fun.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks really good. What strains are used to make the CheeseBerry Strain?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking back on your picks Highlander, they are like the pheno I have going now and cofs, as I can recall, is like the other pheno I described. Do you find yours sweet smelling like I described cof?


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it was more of a breeding reason than a toe stepping reason droman, lol.

One thing you have got to think about when breeding is if the subsequent offspring are going to be, a/ something you like, and b/ something that will actually create something unique, structures and architecture of plants, traits and genotypes need to be taken into account, among many other things when combining strains....which is what I think Mr West was getting at.

Good luck with whatever you do.



mr west said:


> now are you doing that cuz jus cuz u can or is there a deeper reason for sticking the two strains together?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Looking back on your picks Highlander, they are like the pheno I have going now and cofs, as I can recall, is like the other pheno I described. Do you find yours sweet smelling like I described cof?


I had never really paid much attention to the smell until now. The plant pictured above
had the cheese odor, while the other pheno has a blueberry smell.
cheeseberry haze with the blueberry fragrance
.

I harvested one of my blue sativa's Saturday and had the first bowl yesterday morning...it took me places I haven't been to lately, if at all, and I'm thoroughly enjoying her.


*Cheeseberry haze fem*






















CODE: BCFcbh
Price: &#8364;25.00

Out-of-stock



Package:

5 seeds
10 seeds (+&#8364;20.00)
20 seeds (+&#8364;55.00)
Reward points: points

*Add to wish list**Add to compare list*


Description
Send to friend
Reviews
Features
_(Blueberry cheese / lady cane)_

Cross between a blueberry cheese and lady cane (Super Silver Haze G13)
Heavy sugary compact buds with a berry/haze aroma on a almost christmass-like bush.









Pure pleasure. Get ready for a new generation of HazeBerry sensation in 9 weeks flowering.
The Cheese skunk blueberry mother dominates in fast maturation, high yields and extreme vigour.
The lady cane male was the best out of 200 plants in selection and my most powerfull male ever found.
The balance between the potency and sweetness of this cross is one of the best experience u can find. 
Very sativa looks, but with a moderate size , great plant body structure.A easy to grow and very colrfull plant, 50% sativa, christmas tree type plants.
Blue, purple, pink colours is a normal tendence of this cross.
Very suitable for any method of cultivation.
Good for many medical applications





*1 pack of freebees with each order ! (not with every pack of seed ! )*

Breed by eskobar
*Product Informatie*Type:HybrideFlowering time9-10 weeks
Harvestup to 500 gram/m2(indoor)Taste:blue and red berry hazeEffect:dreamy highflowersDense and mostly colored budsTHCercentage up to 20%Contents 10 seeds


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it even possible to get the pure strain of G13?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah duchie I haven't smoked enough to give any kind of description, but the smell towards the end of flowering was quite cheesy, unlike any other pot I have grown. I'll keep some and see what it's like on the palate with a cure. So many times it seems like I have just enough product to fill an order and leaves me with a minimal amount. Until the next run lol. I have only one distributor and everything leaves here in qtrs. 

I have 5 of these babies that just hit the dirt (third gen), cool to know where they came from man and good luck with the Roms!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Is it even possible to get the pure strain of G13?


Only if you can get access to the University of Missisippi grow lab.

 
cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys. I came across these 5 pack of Feminised strains and what you guys think about it. It would cost about $68.

*----- Indica Mix G -----*
Seeds are colour coded and labelled. (Feminised) 5 Seeds per pack.

- A.M.S.
- The Church
- Train Wreck
- White Widow
- White Rhino 

*-----Indica Mix H -----*
Seeds are colour coded and labelled. (Feminised) 5 Seeds per pack.

- Great White Shark
- Lemon Skunk
- White Rhino
- Train Wreck
- Cheese

*----- Sativa/Indica Mix C -----*
Seeds are colour coded and labelled. (Feminised) 5 Seeds per pack.

- Hawaiian Snow
- Super Silver Haze
- Lemon Skunk
- White Rhino
- Big Bang 

*----- Sativa/Indica Mix A -----*
Seeds are colour coded and labelled. (Feminised) 5 Seeds per pack.

- The Church
- Arjan's Strawberry Haze
- Lemon Skunk
- Great White Shark
- Hawaiian Snow​


----------



## mir (Aug 2, 2011)

Again update,plants look like Transformers,transform from girls to womans,here pics


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 2, 2011)

DST said:


> bru, you were doing so well there, until, ahahahaha....
> 
> Seriously, anyone is welcome around here, our ego's aren't too big to think that a bru with a 1kw that burns hot and needs it's own powerstation to run it isn't going to be welcome, we all make our choices. Anyway, how many 1000w'ers are you running? There are plenty people here with multiple 600's, 400 with 600's 1kers, alles in fact. Our man Toolage has 70w ffs. Come on Devin show us what you are up to and join in the fun (I refuse to call you King, I am a bit of a Commi in the ideal world, and probably republican, and definitely anti monarchist....I know, I have my issues!)
> 
> ...


hey DTS.... what you mean need its own powerstation.. have a few questions can i use a single extension cord on a standard double plug eletricty outlet? One plug directly into the ballast, the other with an extension cord with my PC... on the same beaker... will it cause problems/lower watts/lumens? plan to have 2 small booster fans in the 6" ducting, but will i be fine on 120v standard outlet with my pc on the extension cord like stated above!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> hey DTS.... what you mean need its own powerstation.. have a few questions can i use a single extension cord on a standard double plug eletricty outlet? One plug directly into the ballast, the other with an extension cord with my PC... on the same beaker... will it cause problems/lower watts/lumens? plan to have 2 small booster fans in the 6" ducting, but will i be fine on 120v standard outlet with my pc on the extension cord like stated above!!!


It won't make a difference one bit in light output, so you're good there.
A 1000w light will be drawing 8.3 amps continuous power, and most household circuits are fused for 15amps or 20amps.
The rule of thumb is to not go over about 85% of a circuit's capacity. (15amp circuit = 12.75amps @ 85% capacity, 20amp circuit = 17amps)
Please keep in mind that (in the US) there will be up to 10 outlets on one circuit all sharing one fuse. Add up everything plugged into your circuit to figure if you're risking tripping the circuit (an A/C unit cycling on & off is a heavy power spike offender).
So make sure you know what is all plugged into a circuit so you don't trip the circuit breaker with the stress.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ what doooob said.

Mornin / afternoon folks  how grows it? I still have some trimming to do on my bco ladies.
Then things are gonna get crazy around my parts  real crazy. In do time I'll let ya know. soooon


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;BHXutgxpjgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHXutgxpjgU[/video]

[video=youtube;YBiUFhYMu2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBiUFhYMu2s[/video]

[video=youtube;wX2vcxO-0_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX2vcxO-0_8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome musical gem there, whodat!

Got my decal stuff this morning.
"The falcon flies at midnight"... 
Pics to come....

But today I finish of my grow box improvements and clean it up, slap a fresh coat of white on the walls inside and await the new plants which shall be coming directly.

But, before I plant my Fairy beans, I'm making a trip up to Portland with the wife tomorrow morning.
She's got a doctor's appointment for an upcoming surgery that will eat up 3 hours of time, so after she's called in from the waiting room I'm going to pop over to Urban Garden Supply to get some suburban garden supplies.
Getting a jug of Sweet (because I am), some hydrated lime, and some rhizospere dwellers for the new grow.
I had root issues last time, and the plants that thrived and yielded about 1.5 oz each (1-gallon pots) had a dense healthy root mass, while a few others never seemed to get their rhyzomes going and had about half the root mass and yielded about 3/4 oz per plant.
So I'm going to make sure these next ladies have big bottoms so they can grow big breasteses in tight vesteses when it's time to flower.
I'm increasing the final can size up to 2-gallons (from 1-gallon), and I want every girl to give me a minimum of 1.5-oz next time.

Oh, and least I forget to heap praise where it's due: awesome looking bu pR0n coming in, as usual from you guys. 
Blows me away, and gives me goals to shoot for each time.


Now, back to work on the grow box.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

If ever you see a whole bunch of typos in my messages here & there, this is why:
(**plus, the bong you see is in heavy use most of the time, which may or may not help things*  )
I swear there is a keyboard in there somewhere...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

what keyboard doob? All I see is nug and a bong and riu lol tunnel vision


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

The term "tunnel vision" always makes me think of this video.
Come along Sherman, and set The Wayback Machine to 1983, a dangerous and shameful year when people wore alligators on their shirt breasts, and had their hair fashioned in spikes, and some even experimented with human/animal hybrids causing many an unfortunate young man to walk the streets with a Mullethead or a Rat Tail:

[video=youtube;JHYIGy1dyd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYIGy1dyd8[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> ... and some even experimented with human/animal hybrids causing many an unfortunate young man to walk the streets with a Mullethead or a Rat Tail:


The cotton candy guy at the baseball game the other night had a rat tail that was about 2 feet long. Brinin' that shit BACK!!! lol.

Man did I have fun listening to that Otis Redding. Props whodat. I'm gonna pick me up a guitar amp soon that kinda sounds like the backing guitar from this set. (well it has a lot of sounds, but that's one of them )


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

here another tune.
Only vid I could find is this disney one lol
[video=youtube;i1HfOF7zFco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1HfOF7zFco[/video]



not everyone is gonna dig this, but its funky 

[video=youtube;vW6W-TgLOM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW6W-TgLOM8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

That's going to be a suh-wheet amp, jig!

I've been researching MIDI keyboards and I'm leaning towards this one if I can get the wife into it.
She's a former classical pianist who was quite good before she went off to college.
She types at like over 100 words a minute with zero errors, so I doubt it would take her long to get her fingers in shape for playing.
I don't know if she'd be into playing our kind of music (**I know she wouldn't. Our musical tastes are 180-degree opposites*), but her being able to use the keyboard with her laptop would cinch being allowed to get it.
Since I've been intensifying my re-immersion into music , she's asked a number of times if I was ever going to get another keyboard, and that she'd love to have one around to play.
I really don't want to go smaller than 61 keys.
They have a smaller 25 key version of this one, but I've had keyboards as small as 49keys and it just sucks a$$.
Even the 88key Yamaha I used to have seemed a little cramped, but with the pitch bend wheel and assignable key ranges, you can work around any limitation where the extreme upper or lower registers would be needed (rarely).
Anyways, this one almost has me drooling, and it has a complete setup built into it for running Ableton Live almost exclusively from the Akai. 






*25 key version of it:
*


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2011)

DST said:


> I think it was more of a breeding reason than a toe stepping reason droman, lol.
> 
> One thing you have got to think about when breeding is if the subsequent offspring are going to be, a/ something you like, and b/ something that will actually create something unique, structures and architecture of plants, traits and genotypes need to be taken into account, among many other things when combining strains....which is what I think Mr West was getting at.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you do.


ah i see, and thanks. i guess i do have a plan in some sence.
well in this case i think i was going more for the similarities. bc i like the structure of the huge double serated sativa leaves that came out on one of the cheese suprises, the one that was dropping alot of leaves. and the phycho killer also has some double serated leaves and what looks like a better branching structure. my pace is kinda funny though bc im working outside only right now so im trying to get as much done as i can right now with all my different little strains. so its like a lot of first and second steps combined into a big leap threw the doors of breeding. ill keep what you said in mind though, i might have to switch up my plans for some of the others. theres so many ways to go about this.. at first i was thinking maybe i should make all my strains ibl first and then go about crossing and mix matching.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's going to be a suh-wheet amp, jig!
> 
> I've been researching MIDI keyboards and I'm leaning towards this one if I can get the wife into it.
> She's a former classical pianist who was quite good before she went off to college.
> ...


I'm looking up Midi keyboards as well. Actually the little one you posted by Akai. I'm going to start using Ableton as well, so we can be compatable. Plus I've heard lots of great things about it. I'd like to get one of those midi controllers to make beats and all kinds of other fun stuff. I spent over an hour in Guitar Center today having a blast, acting like a little kid. What fun. I talked to everybody and figured out what I need for recording perfection over here.

Gonna get a Egnater Rebel 30 amp, acoustic guitar pickup, an interface to hook to the comp, midi controller/keyboard, mic stand, and Ableton live, oh, and some new strings for both guitars. Plus my wife is getting jealous, so she wants me to buy her a power cord for her keyboard/ elec. piano so she can start playing again as well.'

EDIT: Nice thinking there droman. I'm glad we got an inside look at the breeding reasons. I wouldn't make a good breeder... too much thinking involved, lol.


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 2, 2011)

hmm thanks... i had to move my microwave to its own beaker rofl...its always supposed to be on its own in any household, wasn't for mine -_-
ill show u my setup later.. here are 3 of my ladies i vegg'ed them REALLY well in a nice flouro/cfl setup... well done for cfl's tho... GOOD white paint > aluminum and all that foil shit... setting my grow room up now tho, well its half my room  i plan to put a sheet up covering half because i sit close with my pc... but still do the strongass light rays etc harm you in any way lol... ive still only turned it on once for 15 seconds was crazy bright.. anyways i only veg'd em 2 1/2 weeks maybe 3 use Great White, Root Exelurator.. few other things besides my main nutes... still only good Big Bud as a bloom additive to my main nutes need one/two more...


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 2, 2011)

2 purple diesels (Mendo Purps x NYC Diesel)
1 Chemdog 4 good pricey genetics supposedly best of the chemdog phenotypes


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang, whodat!
That guy blowing on the tuba must have the lungs the size of an elephant!
Good stuff, too!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> hmm thanks... i had to move my microwave to its own beaker rofl...its always supposed to be on its own in any household, wasn't for mine -_-
> ill show u my setup later.. here are 3 of my ladies i vegg'ed them REALLY well in a nice flouro/cfl setup... well done for cfl's tho... GOOD white paint > aluminum and all that foil shit... setting my grow room up now tho, well its half my room  i plan to put a sheet up covering half because i sit close with my pc... but still do the strongass light rays etc harm you in any way lol... ive still only turned it on once for 15 seconds was crazy bright.. anyways i only veg'd em 2 1/2 weeks maybe 3 use Great White, Root Exelurator.. few other things besides my main nutes... still only good Big Bud as a bloom additive to my main nutes need one/two more...
> 
> View attachment 1717399


With that 1k miniature sun you'll have burning make sure to pick up some decent wrap-around sunglasses with UV-A & UV-B protection. It won't take long to damage your retinas, even from light coming in at the sides (for sunglasses that don't wrap around).
Protect your eyes! 


...a growers best friend:







Peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

gotta have em 


haha doob we both have clamps in out pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in *YOUR* brain, now!!


I _release_ you!

(**in case of multiple lights, make sure to keep hydrated. Or at least hydrocarbon-ed with some frosty Beck's.*  )


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

the student has become the master


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 2, 2011)

Whats up 600...
looking at my Dog kush today and its looking ready (some parts) and its only 7wks , the buds seem alot smaller than the soil grown one and i'm not to sure why think its down to grower error as its a cut off the soil plant. The topping could be a factor as the last one was just super cropped..
Anyway the rooms doing good smells a real strong now as i got 3 fans blowing ,got a high humidty prob that aint going away 40-56%. 
Really didnt want to buy a de-humi but days are getting worse so its going to have to be added.I'm not adding no-more food now plants are roughly 1.4-1.6 ec -ph 6.0 . 
These are looking like there finishing a head on schedule maybe 8 1/2wks  I looked at few of the cheese trichs and there a nice mix of clear & cloudy more cloudy i'd say thought i saw some ambers but it could of been the light.

Took a few pics enjoy..


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2011)

its always nice to have'em finish fast,looking nice dr.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 2, 2011)

genuity said:


> its always nice to have'em finish fast,looking nice dr.


thanks gen ..yeah especialy after the Dog was the last plant to get chopped and even then it did'nt look like this, might have to reveg this one here


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> the student has become the master


Dude, when I finally make that Great American Route 66/420 Road Trip, we gotta hook up and burn some serious vegetation together


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> thanks gen ..yeah especialy after the Dog was the last plant to get chopped and even then it did'nt look like this, might have to reveg this one here


yea,she is a looker

i can almost smell them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

I finally re-found this vid showcasing some of the things my bass fx floorboard can do.
Also lusting after that loop station (the red and black unit).

Enjoy:

[video=youtube;SvU-z246cf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvU-z246cf8[/video]

[video=youtube;0kW9Z123byo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kW9Z123byo[/video]

[video=youtube;ivXh8e82uPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivXh8e82uPw[/video]


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2011)

100% germ rate
5 pk
5 dp
5 sicc x's
5 sicc x's
5 cesspool
2 eml
2 ny purple diesel
1 headband


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 2, 2011)

What up sixers? I'm getting ready to start my new grow room build but I got a question for the guys that use multiple lights. I'm wanting to know if the 530 CFM inline fan will handle 2 600 and a 400 watter with a scrubber. Should I get another inline and replace the 160 CFM booster fan or do y'all think I'll be alright with what I got? I'm trying to get this setup done right the first time so any advice or input you can give me I'd really appreciate it.

Here's a diagram of what I got in mind.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn dre, nice dogs bro. Your room is huge, I wish I could walk around in my space. That's awesome. Nice frost you got going on.

Dropa, I'm not sure if that fan will do enough. I think it will be close, but you will probably need something else. Either a bigger fan, or a bigger secondary fan. Is the 180cfm booster fan one of those metal looking ones from hone depot/lowes? I've heard those things don't do much and sometimes restrict air more than help move it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> The cotton candy guy at the baseball game the other night had a rat tail that was about 2 feet long. Brinin' that shit BACK!!! lol.
> 
> Man did I have fun listening to that Otis Redding. Props whodat. I'm gonna pick me up a guitar amp soon that kinda sounds like the backing guitar from this set. (well it has a lot of sounds, but that's one of them )


Speaking of Otis

[video=youtube;9lzU8w_yn8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lzU8w_yn8I[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm looking up Midi keyboards as well. Actually the little one you posted by Akai. I'm going to start using Ableton as well, so we can be compatable. Plus I've heard lots of great things about it. I'd like to get one of those midi controllers to make beats and all kinds of other fun stuff. I spent over an hour in Guitar Center today having a blast, acting like a little kid. What fun. I talked to everybody and figured out what I need for recording perfection over here.
> 
> Gonna get a Egnater Rebel 30 amp, acoustic guitar pickup, an interface to hook to the comp, midi controller/keyboard, mic stand, and Ableton live, oh, and some new strings for both guitars. Plus my wife is getting jealous, so she wants me to buy her a power cord for her keyboard/ elec. piano so she can start playing again as well.'
> 
> EDIT: Nice thinking there droman. I'm glad we got an inside look at the breeding reasons. I wouldn't make a good breeder... too much thinking involved, lol.


Awesome!
I mentioned heading up to Portland tomorrow morning and stopping by the grow shop for a few supplies, I need to pop into Guitar Center in Clackamas since it's about 2 streets away from the grow shop. 
I'm glad you mentioned your visit!
Will give a report on my journey tomorrow afternoon.
Have to remember to roll up a few fatties to take with me.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 2, 2011)

> Dropa, I'm not sure if that fan will do enough. I think it will be close, but you will probably need something else. Either a bigger fan, or a bigger secondary fan. Is the 180cfm booster fan one of those metal looking ones from hone depot/lowes? I've heard those things don't do much and sometimes restrict air more than help move it.


Yeah it's just as you described. I'm not sold on it either. I'm thinking about buying another inline identical to the one I have now to increase the airflow. When the lights are in a low position I could have up to 8 90* bends and I've heard that will decrease quite a bit of air flow too. Hmm I'm still undecided I'd hate to buy another inline if I didn't need It. I think I'll hold out and see if I get a few more opinions before I make my final decision. 

Thanks for your input bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Yeah it's just as you described. I'm not sold on it either. I'm thinking about buying another inline identical to the one I have now to increase the airflow. When the lights are in a low position I could have up to 8 90* bends and I've heard that will decrease quite a bit of air flow too. Hmm I'm still undecided I'd hate to buy another inline if I didn't need It. I think I'll hold out and see if I get a few more opinions before I make my final decision.
> 
> Thanks for your input bro.


hey drop 
I honestly think you need a bigger fan but Id go ahead and do some test runs and leave it on for a day or two. 
I cool 2 1ks with a 435 cfm but thats only over 8 feet and no filter. I cool just my lights with it, not my room, I wouldn't count on it to do both. If you can get a big ass fan and a speed controller you should be golden 

also might want a nice size filter too if theres gonna be allot of airflow, dont exceed das limit!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah duchie I haven't smoked enough to give any kind of description, but the smell towards the end of flowering was quite cheesy, unlike any other pot I have grown. I'll keep some and see what it's like on the palate with a cure. So many times it seems like I have just enough product to fill an order and leaves me with a minimal amount. Until the next run lol. I have only one distributor and everything leaves here in qtrs.
> 
> I have 5 of these babies that just hit the dirt (third gen), cool to know where they came from man and good luck with the Roms!
> 
> ...


 Well Highlander, the Romulans and their entourage arrived today. I think their plan is to take over. As long as they keep getting me really, really happy, they can stay as long as they want. I will keep you up on things for sure. 

Hello everyone else. Looks like the same old, same old OUTSTANDING! going on here. I stepped into my first grow shop today and I left empty handed. I'll stick to online I think. I'm surprised this guy wasn't asking for a cut of my harvest on top of the whacked prices he wanted. I did have an OH YEAH moment when I saw the same coir blocks I have, 100 of them that I scored for $1.99 each and scooped out of the main warehouse of a big chain hardware store, being sold for $6 a block here. The hardware store was clearing them out for their own brand coir product, which sucks in comparison, and I jumped on it. I will have coir for some years to come I think. 

Billcollector, I'm taking down my Sour Diesel/Blueberry in the next couple of days. She looks great and smells even better. I think she's gonna be a real treat that I will be hanging on to tightly. There's another one coming but she just went into flower a week ago.


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> With that 1k miniature sun you'll have burning make sure to pick up some decent wrap-around sunglasses with UV-A & UV-B protection. It won't take long to damage your retinas, even from light coming in at the sides (for sunglasses that don't wrap around).
> Protect your eyes!
> hey will these do???
> http://www.shopping.com/Von-Zipper-Absinthe/info
> ...


hey will these do???
http://www.shopping.com/Von-Zipper-Absinthe/info
will those be alright to block the rays nice.. its not THAT bright, infact i want to know how to test to see how much light its putting off... any way? to use if its using full 100


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2011)

I chopped the purple cheese today, 63 days total. She really chunked up in the last week!!! I like my trichs milky with only a little amber as I find they tend to ripen as the bud cures...


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well Highlander, the Romulans and their entourage arrived today. I think their plan is to take over. As long as they keep getting me really, really happy, they can stay as long as they want. I will keep you up on things for sure.
> 
> Hello everyone else. Looks like the same old, same old OUTSTANDING! going on here. I stepped into my first grow shop today and I left empty handed. I'll stick to online I think. I'm surprised this guy wasn't asking for a cut of my harvest on top of the whacked prices he wanted. I did have an OH YEAH moment when I saw the same coir blocks I have, 100 of them that I scored for $1.99 each and scooped out of the main warehouse of a big chain hardware store, being sold for $6 a block here. The hardware store was clearing them out for their own brand coir product, which sucks in comparison, and I jumped on it. I will have coir for some years to come I think.
> 
> Billcollector, I'm taking down my Sour Diesel/Blueberry in the next couple of days. She looks great and smells even better. I think she's gonna be a real treat that I will be hanging on to tightly. There's another one coming but she just went into flower a week ago.


Dutch if you get a pic of Sour Diesel/Blueberry that you are going to chop please post it on my thread bro! I would like to have a pic of it on my thread. Thanks man.

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 3, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> hey will these do???
> http://www.shopping.com/Von-Zipper-Absinthe/info
> 
> 
> ...


Those should do just fine. Looks like they curve around the forehead nicely, and the sides of the arms are wide enough to block the rays from getting into your eyes.
If you're light is up above your head's height, I'd even add a baseball hat for good measure.
It's not so much the brightness that's damaging to your retinas as it is the unseen radiation from the UV-A and UV-B.
It's cumulative, too. So a little damage here and a little there could easily add up to partial blindness in one or both eyes in the long run.
We all got to stick around long enough for this demon weed we cultivate to finally be beatified by the masses.  
Peace!


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey 600, it's been a bit hectic for me at my work (which is good btw) so not been able to get onto RIu much. My visitors from canada are flying home and I met another 600 RIU'er last week as well who was visiting Ammies.
The flower room is well, flowering I guess. I really need to chop down most of whats in there as it's pretty much ready....so will probably be busy sorting that out over the next week.
I know a few peeps have haksed question to me but I think most have been answered, if not, soz rock.
And as usual, you guys are showing off some pretty ladies. Well back to the grind, check you guys ron....

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2011)

Neem oil question. How much oil to one liter of water for spraying and any opinions as to whether you can water it into soil?

Thanks for the response on the screen height jig.

As usual, excellent gardening from the six hundred. I thought of using the word work but is it really work we do in our gardens? I'm starting to get that wonderful feeling of starting another grow and since this will be my first scrog attempt it's bringing added anticipation.

Jarred the shackzilla, forty six grams dry and the herijuana x big white, sixty eight grams dry. Not bad considering the mites. The buds on the psycho killer and deep psycho are rock hard. I'm hoping for a good two ounces dry from these and hopefully more. These were grown in two gallon smart pots from 12/12, no veg at all.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 3, 2011)

While I was buying tool I came across safety glasses and I bought a pair because I needed one but when I got home I read on the package that they help protect your dydes from UV. The ones that I got are yellow but they have some that are almost like sunglasses.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Dutch if you get a pic of Sour Diesel/Blueberry that you are going to chop please post it on my thread bro! I would like to have a pic of it on my thread. Thanks man.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 Hey bekind, sorry dude, I meant that shout out to include you too. Absolutely, I'd be happy to. I might take a quick one minute video instead. This camera I have right now takes crappy shots but the vids are good. Stay tuned.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> While I was buying tool I came across safety glasses and I bought a pair because I needed one but when I got home I read on the package that they help protect your dydes from UV. The ones that I got are yellow but they have some that are almost like sunglasses.


Did they look like these toolage


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nop they are different. Here's a pic of mine. Also mine have a metal frame not plastic and the frame is 1 peace the same with the lens.

​


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hey drop
> I honestly think you need a bigger fan but Id go ahead and do some test runs and leave it on for a day or two.
> I cool 2 1ks with a 435 cfm but thats only over 8 feet and no filter. I cool just my lights with it, not my room, I wouldn't count on it to do both. If you can get a big ass fan and a speed controller you should be golden
> 
> ...


You bring up some valid points that I didn't quite think through. My scrubbers optimal range is 265 to 425 cfm which is fine for the inline fan I have but add three lights into the mix and 20 ft of ducting I'll most likely have problems cooling the rooms. The problem is that I'm trying to set everything up on one system because I'll be venting to the outside in the summer months and venting inside during the winter months. I can't have steam from the heat blowing out the back of the house 12 to 16 hrs a day during the winter because that might draw attn to what I'm doing. 

I've been looking online and I can't find a 6" inline fan rated higher than 530 cfm so I guess I'll just have to run it like I have it pictured in the diagram. If or most likely when I run into any problems I'll have to buy another inline and replace the booster fan with it and go from there. 

The chances of me getting it right the first time are slim so I guess it's trial and error for me. 

Thanks for your input bro, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 3, 2011)

Heres my trusty pair.. them and a gas mask are a must in here..


----------



## jjlongo (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is my 600W Dream Crop! 3 Afghani Bullriders and 1 Jack Herer!


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is an update. This damn tent is beyond bright. My 5% tint uv blockers get put to the test! I took out the MH and added another HPS. Now it has 2 600w HPS bulbs with two cages. Yeild I say should be anywhere from 0-1200 grams dry.  Like my baby bud?


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2011)

Caged lights, hope they don't figh too much. 

Loving all the "Brillen"!!!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome bru, looking great.



jjlongo said:


> View attachment 1718448
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 3, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> Yeild I say should be anywhere from 0-1200 grams dry.


nice spread there, for sure, never disappointed, eh?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking great peeps   

Hey D, Im glad your busy and all but we're gonna miss you bro! haha Im happy for ya, nice to have a change every now and then.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there any strain that you guys would like to see grown from BCSeedKing?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Is there any strain that you guys would like to see grown from BCSeedKing?


nothing on my list. 
I wont be seed shopping for a WHILE


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> nothing on my list.
> I wont be seed shopping for a WHILE


Well some people are interested but want to know what it looks likes because they haven't seen it grown before and it might be a good breeding strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Heres my trusty pair.. them and a gas mask are a must in here..
> View attachment 1718435


Good luck getting your shades back lol they belong to that icky sticky bud now!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

And if he does get it off, he'll be smelling sweet leaf everywhere he goes with them.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> And if he does get it off, he'll be smelling sweet leaf everywhere he goes with them.


he might need a set of these then... jaws of life


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> he might need a set of these then... jaws of life


 What? To get them off the plant, or his face?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 3, 2011)

heres to a 21st birthday!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey bekind, sorry dude, I meant that shout out to include you too. Absolutely, I'd be happy to. I might take a quick one minute video instead. This camera I have right now takes crappy shots but the vids are good. Stay tuned.


Thanks Brotha Dutch!!!! I cant wait to see pics or vids I will be honored with either or!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> heres to a 21st birthday!!!


make it a good one......

ima take a extra long bong rip for you lg.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

21!! woot woot! your allowed to drink now! haha jk
Happy fkin b-day bro  Im also gonna get extra high for ya!


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 3, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> You bring up some valid points that I didn't quite think through. My scrubbers optimal range is 265 to 425 cfm which is fine for the inline fan I have but add three lights into the mix and 20 ft of ducting I'll most likely have problems cooling the rooms. The problem is that I'm trying to set everything up on one system because I'll be venting to the outside in the summer months and venting inside during the winter months. I can't have steam from the heat blowing out the back of the house 12 to 16 hrs a day during the winter because that might draw attn to what I'm doing.
> 
> I've been looking online and I can't find a 6" inline fan rated higher than 530 cfm so I guess I'll just have to run it like I have it pictured in the diagram. If or most likely when I run into any problems I'll have to buy another inline and replace the booster fan with it and go from there.
> 
> ...


A suggestion, don't know if it will work in your case but it's worth a try, I think? Why not relocate your fan for the winter months and instead of exhausting hot air outside, vent it into your house for heat. Flexible ducting acts very strange when you're trying to push air through it, hence the relocate the fan or the duct to make it so it still sucks through your ducting but vent it inside.

Edit. Neem oil anyone? How much neem oil to a liter of water for spraying your babies for preventative maintenance?


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2011)

i just took my tent down,really after seeing what whodat is doing with his space,put me to thinking.
i taped off two 4x4 spots,put my lights right in the center,light sits 14"-16" over may ladies,loveing the coverage.my other 600 is not in at the moment.temps are set at 77-79 day,74-77 at nightnow im looking into that "golden egg" co2.

really thanks whodat

pics soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Edit. Neem oil anyone? How much neem oil to a liter of water for spraying your babies for preventative maintenance?


 Preventative, Id go with 1/2 - 3/4 teaspoon for a liter of water. about 1/4 the recommended dose. jmo


genuity said:


> i just took my tent down,really after seeing what whodat is doing with his space,put me to thinking.
> i taped off two 4x4 spots,put my lights right in the center,light sits 14"-16" over may ladies,loveing the coverage.my other 600 is not in at the moment.temps are set at 77-79 day,74-77 at nightnow im looking into that "golden egg" co2.
> 
> really thanks whodat
> ...


Any time Gen haha
Any questions just ask and I'll help if I can


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> 21!! woot woot! your allowed to drink now! haha jk
> Happy fkin b-day bro  Im also gonna get extra high for ya!


I would like this opportunity to point out that it is a good idea to smoke first and then drink. Never the other way around. You're just asking for trouble. But, as if lg waited until today to have his first drink. Who're we kidding? Even still, it took a lot of times for me to learn that lesson. Happy Birthday lg, hope you have one you'll remember forever. In a good way of course.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

FK THAT! DO IT BIG!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmmmmm..... all I can do is lol 


Cannabis Krew 420 said:


> @whodanation, sure it is a weed and it is very easy to put a plant in the ground and keep it alive. But for you to say that it takes minimal effort to grow dope like you have in your picture is not true. you can not honestly tell me that it didnt take you a long time to build your knowledge, or did u just put some seeds in dirt and get that tasty looking bud first try? i dont think so. And sure everything you need to know about growing can be found on google, but it takes time and just like on here you can find some bad advice from googling shit if u click on the wrong site. Do you know how i first found this site? i googled what plants need for ferts when i was 17 and one of the options was a thread from this site, Iv been on this site ever since then because there is an unlimited library of knowledge on here if you talk to the right people like Double JJ. After all this is a FORUM, a place for us to share our experiences and ask other growers for advice. No offense but if you learned everything you know (which is obviously alot, from ur buds) from googling it, then what the hell do you have 2,917 posts? Since you dont ask people questions on here, and you dont share advice on here, why the fuck are you here and why do you have so many posts? was it just 3,000 posts of putting less experienced growers down, showing them ur bud and making them feel insuperior? if thats the case your a real prick. Im sorry, i may be completely wrong but from what you said you should just get off RUI. Im saying this because according to you and your pictures, you already know everything you need to know to grow good dope thanks to google, you wont share advice because you think we're lazy for asking instead we should google it and rely on trial and error. it seems to me that your only on here to be an unhelpful prick and show off ur dope, i meen damn 3000 posts of no advice, no questions, and only arrogance come on man.


I you got nothing better to do, feel free to go to the original post by clicking on the blue icon to the right of the op's name.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 3, 2011)

Just popping in to post and catch up on the day's antics in the 600 

Got back fro the grow shop just a few minutes ago.

I left home with _THIS_ stuff:









And came home with *THIS* stuff:







**The beans the Fairy brought me are going to be snug & warm in their dirty little beds tonight*


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Doob you roll some serious dooobs! so you traded those fat doobs for that stuff? sweet! lol 
Iv been using a heat matt for a while and def noticed my clones rooting faster and stronger


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2011)

fat!!!!doooobs


oh stangy whodat!!!lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Doob you roll some serious dooobs! so you traded those fat doobs for that stuff? sweet! lol
> Iv been using a heat matt for a while and def noticed my clones rooting faster and stronger


I wish I could have traded! That would be awesome.
No, put me back 30,729 drachmas, but looking forward to more consistent soil temps for seeds & clones.



genuity said:


> fat!!!!doooobs
> 
> oh stangy whodat!!!lol



Thankfully my wife was driving the getaway car, so no problemo.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> A suggestion, don't know if it will work in your case but it's worth a try, I think? Why not relocate your fan for the winter months and instead of exhausting hot air outside, vent it into your house for heat. Flexible ducting acts very strange when you're trying to push air through it, hence the relocate the fan or the duct to make it so it still sucks through your ducting but vent it inside.
> 
> Edit. Neem oil anyone? How much neem oil to a liter of water for spraying your babies for preventative maintenance?


I'm pretty sure that's what I just said in my last post. I hope I'm not misunderstanding what you are trying to say. The way it's setup now for the summer I got it venting to the outside. In the winter I'm gonna have another vent in the wall leading into the laundry room and vent the heat into the basement. When it starts getting cold I'll just pull the hose on the vent connecting outside and connect it to the vent on the wall. Also I won't be able to move the fan because that's the only place I can put it so that is still out of site from visitors. I definitely don't want to put in on the other end because I'd have to vent the air into the living room. The only major flaw in my plan is that I not sure if I'll have enough air flow to cool the lights/room and scrub the air. 

Anyway thanks for chiming in. I'll need all the help I can get trying to set this ventilation up properly.

Have good one sixers. It's been a long day and I'm about to burn my bedtime doob.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just popping in to post and catch up on the day's antics in the 600
> 
> Got back fro the grow shop just a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


Hey doob what the hell are those two tampons doing in there with the bud!? Oh my bad those are splifffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff's...lol


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice Doobs Doob! They look quite fat indeed. I love the way you guys role without tips. I am not sure it's something I would ever take up but it's always interesting to see how different places and people have different ways (in many things, not just rolling spliffs).

Well, been out supporting my buddy who was DJing at one of Amsterdams main HipHop bars (well the main one that I know, lol, and that means squat). It's called De Duivel (The Devil). Was a cool set, he played all the tunes I liked, and some that I had given him way back, hehe, I like that. Perhaps one day he'll show his face on here, who knows.

So, it's 3:30am in the land of frogs and cloggs, rollin a DPQ, and going to bed in a minute. much love to the 6!

DST

DID I SAY THAT I THINK YOU GUYS ARE GREAT? WELL YOU ARE!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

DST! Enjoy it as it was meant to be enjoyed my brotha and be safe but keep it Crack'n at all times..


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2011)

For you sativa lovers, (Doob, COF, Headsup), and the rest of ya old timers 

Acapulco Gold #1 Day 64 12/12































And her daughter, flowering for 6 weeks now


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn 600, just went through a few pages to check out some pictures and updates and this club still proves to be the best group on RIU. Wish I could post more often but my new job, the plants and trying to keep the wife happy is taking up all of my time, lol.

Good shit everyone


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Damn 600, just went through a few pages to check out the some pictures and updates and this club still proves to be the best group on RIU. Wish I could post more often but my new job, the plants and trying to keep the wife happy is taking up all of my time, lol.
> 
> Good shit everyone


Glad to see you are alive and well. I hope the job is going well. and Im sure everyone knows that family comes 1st!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2011)

Always my friend!

I have 4 girls coming down in the next few days, hopefully I can drop by with some bud porn, this heat is fucking killing me, I have to run the AC more often than I'd like driving my electric bill up


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear baja  A well insulated room pays for itself eventually.


How are you peeps smoking tonight!? 
Im enjoying the sample fruits of my labor  The rest will be drying for maybe 10 more days. Nice and slooooooowwwwwww. 
Im enjoying 6 diff smokes atm  life is good. 





I think this is space bomb.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 3, 2011)

Its ok whodat, I'm running my Lumatek at 360w plus a 200w cfl in my flower room, my temps top out at 88 but I'm having trouble managing my humidity. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll be able to upgrade my ventilation and flower through summer without any heating issues.

The plants really seemed to love my Lumatek at 600w super lumens plus the 200w cfl before this heat wave, can't wait for winter when I'll be able to add more lights and have lower temps


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Some of you probably know already,, but with these new lamps and digi ballasts and super lumens all cause bulbs to burn brighter but they also loose "brightness" quicker IMO.
Iv noticed an increase in growth whenever I switch out an old bulb, I try to do it every 6 months of 12/12  i know  lol

Anywho baja, Iv noticed as Iv gotten better at growing the buds get much bigger and thus increases the r/h  its a good sign! 
Im gonna get another dehumidifier for this next run. I already know Im gonna need it


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey whodat, that's a nice sounding menu you got bro. Loving the filled pipe shot ! And with the ambition to do more is the gift i adore man! I'd love to say fxck it and go ball's out and fiil a room up! But then again..... Na' lol. Smoke on dude! 
p.s that's some kind of bomb dope, Prob.send's you to space to lol, enjoy you'r fruit's 

Peace Gangster's 

cgg


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey whodat, that's a nice sounding menu you got bro. Loving the filled pipe shot ! And with the ambition to do more is the gift i adore man! I'd love to say fxck it and go ball's out and fiil a room up! But then again..... Na' lol. Smoke on dude!
> p.s that's some kind of bomb dope, Prob.send's you to space to lol, enjoy you'r fruit's
> 
> Peace Gangster's
> ...


Thanks cindy  Im smoking one right now 

IDK I guess I just expect allot from myself, I know I can always do better. Balls been out for a minute, should pull em back in before they get stepped on. Then pull em back out when no one's looking lol

 to you too.

hang loose everybody


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> For you sativa lovers, (Doob, COF, Headsup), and the rest of ya old timers
> 
> Acapulco Gold #1 Day 64 12/12
> 
> And her daughter, flowering for 6 weeks now


What strain is that , that has the black leafs?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks cindy  Im smoking one right now
> 
> IDK I guess I just expect allot from myself, I know I can always do better. Balls been out for a minute, should pull em back in before they get stepped on. Then pull em back out when no one's looking lol
> 
> ...


The fruits of which you speak are from all that bad karma you've accumulated from not sharing your experiences, or given any advice, and always berating us mere mortal growers...

Oi freakin' vey...

You're aces, dude!

The fact that you feel you can get bigger buds than you already get has me worried about the safety of mankind....
... frak the puny notion of machines taking over, it's whodat's plants you got to worry about!
Peace!



*"We're gonna need a bigger bong..."*


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

This is pretty much my gaol doob  
May have an epic battle with the FSM! that would be a sight to see  lol
[video=youtube;HFANuSPo-CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFANuSPo-CY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> safety of mankind....
> ... frak the puny notion of machines taking over
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a battle star galctica reference?  
I haven't owned a tv for over a year but I used to be in the know lol

[video=youtube;r7KcpgQKo2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7KcpgQKo2I[/video]


PS. westy I remember that naughty "cussing" link you posted lol I enjoyed it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Is that a battle star galctica reference?
> I haven't owned a tv for over a year but I used to be in the know lol
> 
> [video=youtube;r7KcpgQKo2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7KcpgQKo2I[/video]
> ...


I love how they got away with it so frakkin' easily! 

I haven't turned on my TV in 3 months as of a few days ago!!! (except to check the view of my Cam-tar&#8482; before recording me taking a crap all over a good song)
I do keep caught up on The Colbert Report, and Conan O'Brien, and Family Guy/American Dad!/The Cleveland Show, but I watch those online when I have time for it.
We have the basic-est of cable TV plans these days, bit we do get The Discovery Channel, so will be checking out that series on cannabis dispensaries in a month or so when it starts up.

And loved that Pulp Fiction cuss-a-thon vid, too!
Frakkin' hilarious stuff!


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Six! Thought I'd share a couple of week 4 pics. 





























A copy & paste from my outdoor thread 



Good bugs & Plants 




Thought I'd just post some pics to keep it interesting.







On the fly !
































This little bastard is where bud worms come from. Death to butterflies ! LOL










So the plants really started to grow past the top of the cage. I pulled the main branches thru the fence and did our finish LSTing as the streatch has began





It really opened the center of the plants for a week




untill it filled back in




and we now have new main branches that are below cage height and have room to grow.




We all so trimmed up/off the small lower branches.

The Kiebler elf trunk. Diesel







last needed LST.




































Inside the center












I'm really stoked with our smaller plants/not so small.




































The bigger ones.





​


----------



## duchieman (Aug 4, 2011)

You guys are just [said in a TV ad voice] "Part of starting the day out right!" I get my full dose of laughter, and more, every time I log on. Make 600 watts part of your everyday start. 

Hey Bill, Acapulco Gold is definitely and old time name. Out of everything grown around here, this is the one I would like to smoke and smell, mostly just for curiosity sake I think. Wondering if it would take me back or not. Whatever happened to Panama Red? Curious. 

bajafox. Good to see you again. It is better that your life is busy and full though. Makes for a healthy mind. Or you can take my advice above and make it part of starting your day out right. Kinda like your morning news, including the Funnies. Take care dude. 

Ok, who's next. No really, whodat. Oi, Oi !!! That's a harvest to be proud of for sure. A Rockin Harvest! This one's for you. 

[video=youtube;lPJOV3PUg4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPJOV3PUg4o[/video]

Bon Scott IS AC/DC! RIP

Cheers Dudes

One more sorry. List topper for my favorite AC/DC tunes.
[video=youtube;3SxVOI5zfdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SxVOI5zfdQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2011)

duchie

Don,G&T grew the panama red and it only took 5 months of bloom before he was able to harvest. He was the one who re-potted in the middle of bloom and the plant exploded.


cof


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2011)

dam TWS,great grow you got going on.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> Don,G&T grew the panama red and it only took 5 months of bloom before he was able to harvest. He was the one who re-potted in the middle of bloom and the plant exploded.
> 
> ...


I remember that re-potting issue now. Good thing I have back up memories like you around. Only five (5) months you say? Now I have to go back and check that out to see how that epic ends.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

Too funny Shnkrmn, I was scrolling up from the bottom of the page and I see your long ass stalks hanging and says to my self...those look like DOGs colas!. Then continued up and saw that they were lol! 

Nice man!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam TWS,great grow you got going on.


Agreed. Those outdoor plants look as happy as any mj plant I've ever seen. You are probably going to have quite a bit from those babies. Great job my friend. Kudos to you and the boys (you got your boys helping right?)

peace


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 4, 2011)

This heat is killing me. Anyone else's buds going stretchy/fluffy due to the heat?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This heat is killing me. Anyone else's buds going stretchy/fluffy due to the heat?


I've had to rearrange things around my closet to keep the temps below 90f. One thing the heat has accomplished is weeding out the weak plants, lol. Only strong ones left.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 4, 2011)

I bought 900 dollars worth of air conditioning


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

i opened two doors and it got cool


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 4, 2011)

i vent out my windows , but come winter i gotta find a better solution. sio it doesnt look like im reunning electricity off steam, lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam TWS,great grow you got going on.


Thanks ! The smaller plants I put out on July 4 as 6-10" clones. In a months time they are almost as tall as LST'd bigger ones. The LST'd plants if not trained could be 8-10 feet. 



jigfresh said:


> Agreed. Those outdoor plants look as happy as any mj plant I've ever seen. You are probably going to have quite a bit from those babies. Great job my friend. Kudos to you and the boys (you got your boys helping right?)
> 
> 
> 
> peace


Thank you ! Yes it's the oldest boy who's a partner. I think we might get some buds ? 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This heat is killing me. Anyone else's buds going stretchy/fluffy due to the heat?


I have to use the portable AC or my garage GR can hit 100+ easily.
Don't notice any extra streatch, To early to tell about density.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 4, 2011)

Im getting the same yeilds but a few of my strains don't look as they should.

Time for a bigger fan I think.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

Today has been one of those business days where nothing can go wrong, but on another side everything does. After the second attempt at trying to get an appointment with my bank they phone me and give it the "I can't hear you" on the phone routine, so I end up IN the bank and phoning someone (because there is no one in the bank that will speak to you unless you have an appointment, what a giggle, so you phone someone while you are inside, lmfao). Then while I am doing that someone FUKING half inches my bloody Oakley bins. 200 euro worth, and now around 300 to replace...ffs.

Anyway, nothing is getting me down today. Even thought TWS has thrown up some monster outdoor girls that put mine to shame I took some picture earlier before the rain started. I have 4 def females, the last one I was waiting on has start showing sex and it's a girl for sure. Should be interesting.

Will upload in a bit, off for a cuppa tea and a doob of course.

PEEEEEEEACE.

DST


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2011)

That sucks someone snaked your sunglasses. Banks suck too ! Unfortuntley they are like females. We need them LOL!


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 4, 2011)

That does suck on a mega level!


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

Something to brighten the day!
















Peace, DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

Loots good DST. If that doesn't make the day better I don't know what will.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

TWC those plant look great! first outdoor grow??? ha brilliant!

D, sooo someone scratched your glasses? bastards! Thats why I dont have nice things lol they always get fuked up and I end up getting pissed about it lol

Banks are silly


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

(*copy & pasted from my google+ post)
Finally made a bracket for my little mixer to keep it safe and accessible.
Spilled the bong a few nights ago here at the computer and had the mixer next to my keyboard (so I can quickly adjust the sound as I checkout youtube music since so few seem to know about Line Level that every vid has a wildly different volume level...).
Anyways, over went the bong directly towards my new little mixer and I thought it was done for (I always click into Bullet Time mode when disaster seems eminent, but I knew if I grabbed for it there would be bong water EVERYWHERE and I might ruin other things nearby. The mixer "only" cost me $43, vs buying a new LCD monitor, etc) .
Thankfully, the neck of the bong rested on my computer keyboard, preventing it from tipping over all the way, and it rolled the opening away from the mixer so the water that spilled hit the desktop next to it (I heard some sizzling as some water came in contact with a heatsink inside the mixer on the bottom, but it wasn't deep enough to fry it).
So after I cleaned things up I decided to zip-tie it to a support post on the computer desk next to the monitor, up and away from any moisture. 






But it made it pain to get to the control knobs.

I had added an oak 1"x2" post to the forward edge of the computer desk for added support of the top shelf, so I came up with a bracket made of sheet metal for the mixer and screwed the bracket to the post, then zip-tied the mixer in place so it won't go anywhere.
Will never have to worry about bong water spillage or spilling a soda pop on it now!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

I like that coaster doob,,, WHODAT!

Nice fix bro  you also have a place for your scissors and flashlight lol

I wonder what most of our computer stations look like??? hmmm,,, cannabis is most likely within arms length of the keyboard lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like that coaster doob,,, WHODAT!
> 
> Nice fix bro  you also have a place for your scissors and flashlight lol
> 
> I wonder what most of our computer stations look like??? hmmm,,, cannabis is most likely within arms length of the keyboard lol




I was the only kid in school with flying tigers on my yellow caps & sweaters 

I don't have a "_Computer Station_".
I have a "*Cannabis Station With Computer Attached*"
Or a "*Digitally Augmented Cannabis Fun Station*"
Or a "*Happy Flower Fun Eye Station*"
Or a "*Me Smoke You Long Time Desk*" *with the High Speed Bud pR0n option (_*sold seprarately_)


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I like that coaster doob,,, WHODAT!
> 
> Nice fix bro  you also have a place for your scissors and flashlight lol
> 
> I wonder what most of our computer stations look like??? hmmm,,, cannabis is most likely within arms length of the keyboard lol


Hahaha, made me laugh. Sitting here at the comp and of course there's a sack and a grinder right next to me, lol. And a cat to boot!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 4, 2011)

Cookies almost done, it's hard work trying to get stoned since i come back from the Dam so if i eat some then smoke i should be good lol


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

1 thing that I would love to make is cookies and brownies with the crystal that I get off my plants when I harvest them. But I don't know how to cook with crystal.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I might as well post my erb station with computer attached lol
And yes, my comp is hanging by a thread lol so if I dissapear it probably from my comp going down


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Cookies almost done, it's hard work trying to get stoned since i come back from the Dam so if i eat some then smoke i should be good lol





Toolage 87 said:


> 1 thing that I would love to make is cookies and brownies with the crystal that I get off my plants when I harvest them. But I don't know how to cook with crystal.





whodatnation said:


> Well I might as well post my erb station with computer attached lol
> And yes, my comp is hanging by a thread lol so if I dissapear it probably from my comp going down


Now peeps are talking about cookies!!!
Oh, man!
Now my stomach is rumbling!

Take THAT, you scoundrels!!!







and THAT!






and THAT!






and a little of THIS!







*all bow down to The Maestro:*









And, whodat, I thought that thing to the right of your computer was an external floppy disk drive at first, then zoomed all the way in and kind of made our "rechargable battery" and realized, duh, what it was. Then realized your using it to keep tension on your power plug!
That sucks!
My wife is pretty hard on her laptops, and that's always the first thing to go.
On the newer macbooks they have a magnetic coupling for the power, so no more busted, or loose, plugs on them puppies anymore.
Is yours magnetic, too, or a regular plug?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

lmfao. The first pic of cookies kinda makes me think that I am on acid or some thing. =| it looks to bright and happy.

Besides that The Cookie Monster Rocks


----------



## fatality (Aug 4, 2011)

that laptop seems to have had it's share of sticky finger syndrome.....hopefully from playing with da green stuff and not from playing with other things.....


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

*----- The Morning Meal of True Men -----*



Toast with some liver sausage on top, fried rice with scrambled eggs and a nice iced coffee to wash it all down.​


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Toast with some liver sausage on top, fried rice with scrambled eggs and a nice iced coffee to wash it all down.


lol dude. My wife has one of those starbucks cups. She's absolutely addicted to travel mugs, or whatever you call those things.

Whodat... that picture of your computer with a picture of my computer on it was freaking me out... because I'm looking at my computer in real life, looking at your computer in a picture, looking at my computer in a picture. It's like some crazy mirror thing, where you see yoruself over and over and over, hahaha. Time to get stoned. 1:55 pm and my first bowl of the day. Don't tell me wife, I'm supposed to not be smoking now.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

lolol I was thinking the same thing hahaha Now someone needs to post a pic of their computer with post you posted... Now Im confused lol but someone needs to do it 

Looks like a nice meal toolage  Im personally not much of a breakfast person.. Prefer to have a late lunch with a few snacks in between,,, then din is a big ol meal 

Doob, no magnetic plug on mine lol tis very old 
And that cookie attack wasnt very nice


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

Like This?
​


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

haha yeah just like that


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Something to brighten the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking very good as well ! you gotta tall one!


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2011)

My Exhale Co2 bag came today. Gonna put it in when the lights come on.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha yeah just like that


Hahaha 3 pics and 3 different comps


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

I have trapped you all!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 4, 2011)

That is pretty freaky. Here's my Gateway.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2011)

Wooooooaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh..... I'm being sucked into the vortex..... aahhhhhhhhhh....



That's some bad ass shit right there. Freaking internet mind fuck. Where's p-diddy. I need a jeffry, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

Dang, duchie!
I'm looking at your computer pic and thining to myself, Hmm. Nice.
Oh I have a TV stand a little like that, then, BOOM, I realize that you get to use that as your monitor.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wooooooaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh..... I'm being sucked into the vortex..... aahhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> That's some bad ass shit right there. Freaking internet mind fuck. Where's p-diddy. I need a jeffry, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup. Dropped TV all together and went strictly internet. If by chance we all get together to watch something there's other access I can use if I have to. Saving huge bucks every month and and none of us miss it.

*The better to see your pr0n with deary! *


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

damn shits goin down lol
Good job doooob, you trapped us along with your self silly! your in one of those pics too!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> damn shits goin down lol
> Good job doooob, you trapped us along with your self silly! your in one of those pics too!


Hahaha I can trap all of you a bunch more times.


----------



## Thelowkickk (Aug 4, 2011)

As you can see my plants have stretched out quite a bit, especially the Vanilla Kush.
I also installed my carbon filter yesterday so everything is set!
How are my ladies looking?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks good to me. Is that fan just to scrub the air and circulate the air in your room?


----------



## Thelowkickk (Aug 4, 2011)

Its more for scrubbing the air, but it also does a fantastic job of circulating the air in my room, so thats a bonus.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 4, 2011)

Thelowkickk said:


> As you can see my plants have stretched out quite a bit, especially the Vanilla Kush.
> I also installed my carbon filter yesterday so everything is set!
> How are my ladies looking?


Looks good! But I would suspend that scrubber above the light if possible and make room for another plant!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn I cant stop laughing at the computer screen thing lol


Plants looking happy lowkick


----------



## middle84 (Aug 4, 2011)

interesting vid

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8ba_1312423400


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

ahahahahahaha, you guys have me gifawing quite hard...I was almost tempted to trap you all in my screen, but I know that it would just become a vicious circle, lol. Busy day ahead so I'll probably report back later on the events. Hope you all have a good Friday.....Peace, DST


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2011)

Thelowkickk said:


> As you can see my plants have stretched out quite a bit, especially the Vanilla Kush.
> I also installed my carbon filter yesterday so everything is set!
> How are my ladies looking?


they are looking pretty darn good !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2011)

Good evening, night, morning, day to you all!

Making progress on revamping my growbox.
Working in short stints until my back starts aching, but getting closer to finished.

Have been toying with this recycling idea for a while and thought this would be a good time to try it out, since I'm between grows.

Just using some Elmer's "Craft Bond" Spray Adhesive and a piece of paper towel wadded up for burnishing it smoother.
Will take 7 bags per wall (6 bags on the 2 walls with the dual-fan window fans in them).
so lots of munching to do.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a little veg porn from a 70w MH

View attachment 1721092 View attachment 1721093 View attachment 1721094
View attachment 1721095 View attachment 1721096​


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


Hey man. How do you like those easycool 6 reflectors? I'm pondering on getting a couple instead of my cooltubes. I'm thinking about ditching the tents.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 4 of them. They are perfect for a 600. Very sturdy too. I can't say I'm a connoisseur of light spread or anything, but they are durable, easy to clean and work with, built in flanges, what else could you ask?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the tents but it's hard to control temps (efficiently anyway), and they just aren't tall enough.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 5, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I like the tents but it's hard to control temps (efficiently anyway), and they just aren't tall enough.


Is there fabric that is reflective that is like that is in the grow tent that you can buy so that you can build your own?


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I like the tents but it's hard to control temps (efficiently anyway), and they just aren't tall enough.


yea,i can feel that.
i took my tent down,had two 600 in a 5x5,it was fun but heat was crazy.
and i now feel light spread,is the best,heat is no matter,and i can move around my.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2011)

definitely.

http://htgsupply.com/Category-Premium-Reflective-Materials.asp



Toolage 87 said:


> Is there fabric that is reflective that is like that is in the grow tent that you can buy so that you can build your own?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm so glad I never went into tents. I was THIS close, too.



genuity said:


> yea,i can feel that.
> i took my tent down,had two 600 in a 5x5,it was fun but heat was crazy.
> and i now feel light spread,is the best,heat is no matter,and i can move around my.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2011)

Friday night special, lol....the DOG











Off to finish me amber nectar (thanks Don - nice Glenlivet to start a friday with a Cheesey Surprise joint!!!)


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 5, 2011)

lol damnnnnn whodat, not seen an ibook G4 for YEARSSSSSSS! old school mac user ... respect


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2011)

The cookies i made last night are wicked, even with a high tolerance 1 cookie was enough 4 more to be eaten i can see some good times ahead lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2011)

I know most (if not all) of you guys don't like Top 40 stuff, but I just found this song and thought it was cool. It's a year old, so I guess I'm a little late to the party, oh well.

[youtube]Cq-NShfefks[/youtube]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice Vid nice porn good chat what else can a man want from one stop..Looking real good DST Man when she cures oh man..


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2011)

DOG at day 52







Extrema day 38




Probably the best thing from sannie..Those who have been fortunate to try her have asked for more. She'll finish by 8 weeks with hard buds and a knock out stone and soaring high.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2011)

Gosh, I feel bad for not having any 600 entries yet  I got alllot going on at the moment, I'll have something for ya before page 666 for sure, if thats the end page that is.?.?.


----------



## williewill420 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gotta question for anybody with a answer....In a couple weeks my gf family is coming in town to visit and im gonna have to shut things down for 3 days. Take down my tent, lights, everything. My tent will be harvested before then so im ok with that part. My problem is I have plants in veg that will be almost ready to flip 12/12 around that time. About my only option is to stash them in the garage in a couple boxes and hope for the best. If I keep them in dark for 3 days will that be too much stress on them to make them hermie or something like that??? My plan is too cut clones and then flower them immediately when the all is clear 3 days later. Does that sound like a rciope for a bunch of hermies?? Atleast hopefully my clones I take will be ok (fingers crossed)
I know it been along time since I been on Riu. 600 club is still the best


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey willie,
If they will be going into flower right after the folks leave then I dont think you should have a problem,, the 3 days of dark will mos def trigger flowering mode.
So your gonna cut clones then flower the bigger plants you took them from? or take clones then flower the clones right away? 
Which ever way your going,
It would probably help if you cut your clones before you start flowering, or let your clones atleast root before flowering them...


----------



## williewill420 (Aug 5, 2011)

Im gonna cut the clones first then put the bigger plants into flower right afterwards. The clones I take will go thru the normal veg process. So you think it wont have much effect on them with 3 days darkness prior to flower? That sounds good to me I was hoping wouldnt stress them into herms


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Friday night special, lol....the DOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


needs a bump


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice looking girls!
And sounds like a great smoke, too 

I'm finishing up some temperature trials in my grow box right now,.
Have increased the intake flow by about 300%, and upped the exhaust by about 200% (it was way out of balance before due to a partially blocked intake that was unaware of. It flows real nice now!
It is 77-f outside (intake is through a window insert) and the box is staying at 82-f.
I will use a little if the A/C's cool air to bring it down to 75-f during the warmer part of the evening before it cools down (lights on @ 7-pm, and off @ 7-am).
I'm going to do 6 seeds and veg until the 3rd pair of leaves then flower them, then start another 6 beans and veg them until the plants are 12" tall before flowering.
Everything is just about finally ready to begin again, and I'm really looking forward to the magic beans I was graciously gifted.

Pics to come tonight!
Off to pick up the wife. 

Peace!


**edit: just checked grow box temperatures again and, after shutting down the lights about 10 minutes ago, the inside temperature of the grow box is 78.2-f
So it's was able to keep it within 5 degrees of intake temperatures.

**Will check temperatures again starting at 7-pm to see how it does when it cools off outside a little later in the evening.*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey willie,
> If they will be going into flower right after the folks leave then I dont think you should have a problem,, the 3 days of dark will mos def trigger flowering mode.
> So your gonna cut clones then flower the bigger plants you took them from? or take clones then flower the clones right away?
> Which ever way your going,
> It would probably help if you cut your clones before you start flowering, or let your clones atleast root before flowering them...


You could even take some clippings, moisten them in paper towels and keep them in a loose plastic bag and keep them chilled until you can get them to a friend's refrigerator. Should survive if done quickly.
Then bring the clippings back (kept chilled) and then do the transfer to grow medium.
Works with other, less hardy plants, anyone try it with cannabis?

**if I tried this, I would make sure to take as many clippings as possible in case some don't make it*


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> You could even take some clippings, moisten them in paper towels and a loose plastic bag and keep them chilled until you can get them to a friend's refrigerator. Should survive if done quickly.
> Then bring the clippings back (kept chilled) and then do the transfer to grow medium.
> Works with other, less hardy plants, anyone try it with cannabis?


Yup this method is used by alot of growers that grow out doors and want to take clones to grow indoors but make sure to give it fresh water everyday.


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 5, 2011)

No 1400 watt clubs either can I join this one?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2011)

Everyone is welcome  
No drizama though

Velcome to das 600


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> You could even take some clippings, moisten them in paper towels and keep them in a loose plastic bag and keep them chilled until you can get them to a friend's refrigerator. Should survive if done quickly.
> Then bring the clippings back (kept chilled) and then do the transfer to grow medium.
> Works with other, less hardy plants, anyone try it with cannabis?
> 
> **if I tried this, I would make sure to take as many clippings as possible in case some don't make it*


This would work for sure, but trusty "friends" are hard to come by these days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> This would work for sure, but trusty "friends" are hard to come by these days.


Trudat, whodat


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> You could even take some clippings, moisten them in paper towels and keep them in a loose plastic bag and keep them chilled until you can get them to a friend's refrigerator. Should survive if done quickly.
> Then bring the clippings back (kept chilled) and then do the transfer to grow medium.
> Works with other, less hardy plants, anyone try it with cannabis?
> 
> **if I tried this, I would make sure to take as many clippings as possible in case some don't make it*


A friend of mine just took five cuttings in a mason jar nestled in a cooler to take back to virginia. She says the darkness and coolness are the most important elements of survival.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> A friend of mine just took five cuttings in a mason jar nestled in a cooler to take back to virginia. She says the darkness and coolness are the most important elements of survival.


Was your White russian a lot more dense than your Chronic? My Chronic looks big, and it is very trim friendly, but seems a little "airy" to me.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

only if you say Please? have you no manners, lol. only kidding. Of course, you have joined already!!! Most people are running multiple lights in here, we just appreciate our 600's the most.

peace and happy growing.



dukeanthony said:


> No 1400 watt clubs either can I join this one?


MORNING 600, snippy time this morgen. Have a good un and catch you all later.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

at this rate I'll be drawing my old age pension before we judge this competition, lmao. It'll run until it runs I guess. Just because we can!



whodatnation said:


> Gosh, I feel bad for not having any 600 entries yet  I got alllot going on at the moment, I'll have something for ya before page 666 for sure, if thats the end page that is.?.?.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

DST said:


> at this rate I'll be drawing my old age pension before we judge this competition, lmao. It'll run until it runs I guess. Just because we can!


Aint you doing that already?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> Aint you doing that already?


ouch! in the west corner mr west  and in the daylight savings time corner mr DST ha 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend 

[video=youtube;SPuv6QE28yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPuv6QE28yc[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Not much I can say to that Westy, even in the, "your as young as the women you feel dept", you beat me hands down, lol.....with age comes a lot of other things though, young padawan! hehe.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

hairy ears and arthritis lol. Its only a matter of months between us mate


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2011)

Blue sativa day 85 harvest. Supposed to be a 10 or 11 weeker, bloomed until it hit this point last week and no further development. I'll leave just enough for a re-veg.






cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Loopks nice cof. Hey did you ever experiment with the Highland Mexican x BB seeds. Didn't realize you were into sativas when I sent them to you

Enjoy that baby man, that's sweet


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Loopks nice cof. Hey did you ever experiment with the Highland Mexican x BB seeds. Didn't realize you were into sativas when I sent them to you
> 
> Enjoy that baby man, that's sweet


I had several of your seeds that I f--ked up and drowned. As soon as I have room I will plant some more. There's a back up in the veg room waiting for more growth and clones before going into bloom.


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Loopks nice cof. Hey did you ever experiment with the Highland Mexican x BB seeds. Didn't realize you were into sativas when I sent them to you
> 
> Enjoy that baby man, that's sweet


That strain sounds really good. what's the flowering time on it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> That strain sounds really good. what's the flowering time on it?


Flowering time on the HM x BB is 10 -11 weeks. I'm not into sativas as much and this one did not fit into my style of growing though the smoke was very very nice. The few seeds that I got off her, I'm quite sure came because of a C-4 next to it hermed slightly.

Hey cof you didn't drown my seeds after I bit your head off that time did ya  Stay cool down there my friend...and high


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Flowering time on the HM x BB is 10 -11 weeks. I'm not into sativas as much and this one did not fit into my style of growing though the smoke was very very nice. The few seeds that I got off her, I'm quite sure came because of a C-4 next to it hermed slightly.
> 
> Hey cof you didn't drown my seeds after I bit your head off that time did ya  Stay cool down there my friend...and high


I'd love to get my hands on the longer flowering strains I don't know why though.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I'd love to get my hands on the longer flowering strains I don't know why though.


I used to think that, then I grew a 13 week plant. They lose their appeal at some point. You just look at them, knowing they aren't even close, wishing you had a shorter flowering time. There is something very nice about 8-9 weeks that's for sure. 7 is even better.

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. Props to the 600 crew, new and old alike.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I used to think that, then I grew a 13 week plant. They lose their appeal at some point. You just look at them, knowing they aren't even close, wishing you had a shorter flowering time. There is something very nice about 8-9 weeks that's for sure. 7 is even better.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend. Props to the 600 crew, new and old alike.


Well the way I would do it is that I would my 8-9 week strains flowering to but have a couple or a few 10+ week strain flowering.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone here ever grow Next Generation Dynamite, or their GrapeGod? Was it suited for a single cola lollipop sog? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2011)

That's the nice thing about a perpetual grow is there are strains that finish from 8 to 15 weeks currently in bloom with something to harvest every week or two.
I've come to appreciate the sativas during the day with sativa,indica mix afternoon and early evening and a strong indica for sleep. The perpetual gives me the ability to have all of them growing at the same time.


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That's the nice thing about a perpetual grow is there are strains that finish from 8 to 15 weeks currently in bloom with something to harvest every week or two.
> I've come to appreciate the sativas during the day with sativa,indica mix afternoon and early evening and a strong indica for sleep. The perpetual gives me the ability to have all of them growing at the same time.
> 
> 
> cof


Yea. Most of the strains that I wilkk end up having will be 8 to 9 week strains. If I can get the right stuff I might be able to do a 1 square foot , straight freshly rooted clones into the flowering area that can hold up to around 25 clones when using 2 inch pots in a DWC setup.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Hairy ears, tick, arthritis, tick. lol.



mr west said:


> hairy ears and arthritis lol. Its only a matter of months between us mate


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Chemband 1 week of flower


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

aah, to be able to harness the suns energy for something useful for once.

nice plant man, west coast usa?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Can anyone recommend fast flowering single cola strains? Or strains that would be well suited for sog applications? Thanks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Can anyone recommend fast flowering single cola strains? Or strains that would be well suited for sog applications? Thanks.


My Grape Kush


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2011)

Wedgewood bud vase



cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

4 Uberkush x Deep Blue compliments of cof....

One is a bit of a mutant but I'll grow it out as the branches look ok. The other 7 are Floja. Going to do a seed run to keep the floja strain alive and well


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Hairy ears, tick, arthritis, tick. lol.


It's when you start to smell of piss and biscuits you know your over the hill lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

so heres a dog and a half and a dpq 7.1weeks 12


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

3eyes said:


> It's when you start to smell of piss and biscuits you know your over the hill lol


smell of biscuits, check


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2011)

How about cookies?



Previous batch was described as 3 glasses of wine, this group is more like 3 bottles. Gotta love cannabutter. 
These were made with clarified butter and they almost melt in your mouth with almost no mj taste.


cof


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

bud porn, vase porn, cookie porn, the 600 has got it going on.

all looking scrumtious by the way.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

this is what I am trying to get out of the Deep Blue I am breeding. I am running some F3 at the moment and have had them finishing at under 7 weeks, fairly short with nice colas. The F2's were really nice, a few different phenos, but good skunky knockout stuff.




hornedfrog2000 said:


> Can anyone recommend fast flowering single cola strains? Or strains that would be well suited for sog applications? Thanks.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 6, 2011)

I've always meant to try whiteberry. short, fat, mold resistant and stoney as fack.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

Upon hearing the news he dropkicked a kitten into an orphans face


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

what's the story behind the deep blue? is it deep psychosis/livers? 7 weeks sounds like fun, people are getting impatient these days


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Purple Cheese has been in the jar 2 days now, man she smells sooo good. Almost piney scented.









[/IMG]


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey where did you get your seeds from..you think i can trust nirvana seeds. Cus i know theyre from the u.k and the shipping can be risky.. Or should i just go with a canadian company?


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Purple Cheese has been in the jar 2 days now, man she smells sooo good. Almost piney scented.


So frosty you can snowboard on it.



Cropmaster420 said:


> Hey where did you get your seeds from..you think i can trust nirvana seeds. Cus i know theyre from the u.k and the shipping can be risky.. Or should i just go with a canadian company?


Nirvana is legit. They ship stealth to Canada & U.S.


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 7, 2011)

Shit i need help... tell me if you've burnt a top...well i was in the backyard... smoking a blunt  feeding my other plants... tomatoes/bushes, just walkin around and half my power went out... leaving my 1000w still on and my fans OFF for about 30 minutes!! I come back in... and one of my plants is burnt! I don't have many and this is crucial for me... the top is burnt and the leaves i had to cut... the rest on the plant seems fine but the top may need to be cut off? Did i lose my whole giant cola? eletric bill is too high to lose a giant cola (5plants only), it was TWO days ago and i left it... it seems to be growing I THINK but the hairs etc are burnt/gone it doesn't even look like bud.... What do i do if i... if i cut it will the buds right below still form a cola, but not as big? or won't even grow... should i cut or leave it.. ill show u the buds right below it, and the same Strain plant with a good unburnt top... day9 flowering thanks for advice !! first pic's is a good top, the burnt glob may be slighty growing, plz advice


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

part from the fact that my laptop and internet is on the raz and I can't seem to see your pictures (although they are there) they look still early on in the day so it will grow back, dinnae fret. But keep that toasty 1ker away from those preciousez!  Happy blunt shmoking, DST


----------



## ghb (Aug 7, 2011)

you need to be careful with that shit, i had a similar problem and there was a tiny spec of dead matter on one of the buds, new bud formed over that where it had stopped growing and a couple of weeks later it started to rot so i chopped it. i only lost maybe a gram or two in weight but it could have been worse, just keep a close eye on it.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

Cropmaster420 said:


> Hey where did you get your seeds from..you think i can trust nirvana seeds. Cus i know theyre from the u.k and the shipping can be risky.. Or should i just go with a canadian company?



*Breeders Boutique*​


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 7, 2011)

ghb said:


> you need to be careful with that shit, i had a similar problem and there was a tiny spec of dead matter on one of the buds, new bud formed over that where it had stopped growing and a couple of weeks later it started to rot so i chopped it. i only lost maybe a gram or two in weight but it could have been worse, just keep a close eye on it.


 its the main cola... and its blocking light below it, if cutting it now will the below ones as shown form to be just as big? or should i wait it out... its blocking light


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 7, 2011)

well all been busy working on my 240sx to rb-35 skyline motor swap and just havent had time to catch all the way up. any ways heres an updated shot or two wont be too long now


----------



## MaintMan (Aug 7, 2011)

i just hate that the camera never really catches the room the way i see it...theres really like 2x the bud thats visible and there getting soooo dense i guess the proof will be in the pudding when i chop 

have a great day 600


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't mean to alarm anyone

but...

I can't believe it's not cheese

Void! was transplanted from soil into hydro and stuck into flowering like this






And a while later she looks like this 






Lots of claw but i saw big buds and continual green so i figured, why panick, ignore it  seems to be doing just great

And hold the phones, a darkstar too??? what on earth turn of events is unfolding in tip tops palace  (both darkstar and void went into flowering same day same size)


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

It's always nice to have a bit of variety in life TTT. Looks nice and I am sure you'll enjoy the change.

Maintman, we all know how you feel, don't worry, we know what pictures hide, looks hella mobbed up in there. Good luck with the finaly stretch.

No cycling tour today, just drinking beer and smoking weed, and snoozing on the couch from time to time. So chilled the Rugby league is even on, that game just mystifies me, but it's big biz up North.....saying that, most of the player look like they are from New Zealand. Off to cruise my subb'ed threads, peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2011)

Outdoor hericles
I had three hericles, put two in the bloom room and put this lady in God's light. She was slower to start flowering by three weeks but made up for it by the stretch. Something munched a topping and some leaf damage is visable. There was a small lizard on her yesterday.




crepe myrtle framed by blue sky...thought you might want to see blue as a reminder DST



cof


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2011)

friday was a very good day for me and my crew,the fighter that i sponsor,won his fight 10-5 now,
pics comein soon of what i did with my logo....hard in the paint!!!

after we edit the video,i will post that also....
hopein my money is right by the time the spider silva,fights in colorado.
i can only hope to be at that one,front row seat.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> friday was a very good day for me and my crew,the fighter that i sponsor,won his fight 10-5 now,
> pics comein soon of what i did with my logo....hard in the paint!!!
> 
> after we edit the video,i will post that also....
> ...


Damn G... up to big things, eh? Right on winning the fight (well your fighter, but you know what I mean). That's awesome! Can't wait for the pics/vid.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> friday was a very good day for me and my crew,the fighter that i sponsor,won his fight 10-5 now,
> pics comein soon of what i did with my logo....hard in the paint!!!
> 
> after we edit the video,i will post that also....
> ...


ill wait for the GSP v. Silva fight afterwards.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2011)

fight fight fight!!! haha
Hey 600 peeps


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

hahaha, fight at the school gate eh!!! lol.


whodatnation said:


> fight fight fight!!! haha
> Hey 600 peeps


How are you my mad friend?


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

nice one gen.......


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2011)

still working on vid..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2011)

DST said:


> hahaha, fight at the school gate eh!!! lol.
> 
> How are you my mad friend?


haha yeah the good ol' days at the schoolyard  learned more on the yard than in the classroom  hehe
Im good my sane friend  Im still doing my thing  in an even madder way lol its all mad I tell ya!!!


Gen, thats pretty darn cool  Im gonna have to have a 600 shirt done! I'll wear it whenever I meet up with another member hehe


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 7, 2011)

DST said:


> this is what I am trying to get out of the Deep Blue I am breeding. I am running some F3 at the moment and have had them finishing at under 7 weeks, fairly short with nice colas. The F2's were really nice, a few different phenos, but good skunky knockout stuff.


that sounds really good. I can't wait till I can get into breeding should be very fun.



ghb said:


> what's the story behind the deep blue? is it deep psychosis/livers? 7 weeks sounds like fun, people are getting impatient these days


I have to agree. If you can do a weekly clone to flowering way then the better you are and can use the 13+ week strains.



billcollector99 said:


> Purple Cheese has been in the jar 2 days now, man she smells sooo good. Almost piney scented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good. Awsome job.


----------



## pacmanII (Aug 7, 2011)

just bought my 600 hps. yesterday, about to go to flowing . well i have a 8x10 room. i live in the desert. and i am using my house a/c to cool the room. its set at 77-76, and the room is still 80-83 temp. i am wondering if i should use the 600hps at night or day.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 7, 2011)

pacmanII said:


> just bought my 600 hps. yesterday, about to go to flowing . well i have a 8x10 room. i live in the desert. and i am using my house a/c to cool the room. its set at 77-76, and the room is still 80-83 temp. i am wondering if i should use the 600hps at night or day.


Some times its best to set your lights for flowering when it starts to get cooler out so that its gonna help with the heat problem abit.


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 7, 2011)

pacmanII said:


> just bought my 600 hps. yesterday, about to go to flowing . well i have a 8x10 room. i live in the desert. and i am using my house a/c to cool the room. its set at 77-76, and the room is still 80-83 temp. i am wondering if i should use the 600hps at night or day.


 80-83 temp isn't THAT bad, some people get 100+ without much heat stress signs.... just got my inline fans, but i was at 85 degrees and they flowering beautiful at day10 under 1k watt hps, one only got burnt cuz i lowered the light below 12inch but they can take some heat!!!


----------



## dave23dub (Aug 7, 2011)

hey lads just about to start my 1st 600 tent grow with ak48 and vanilla kush..

hope to get to know you guys well

dave
EIRE


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm trying to push my plants real hard in flower... i feed about every OTHER day, sometimes every day... i want to do FEED FEED WATER, repeat.... i use X nutrients for bloom with Big Bud and Bud candy... my question is if i want to semi-flush right now, can i just leave the BigBud/calmag/Xnutrients out and just do Water+Bud Candy and it'll clear up everything for the most part? trying to push em pretty hard only 5 plants... just bud candy without all those extras will still clear things up right?


----------



## ghb (Aug 7, 2011)

dave23dub said:


> hey lads just about to start my 1st 600 tent grow with ak48 and vanilla kush..
> 
> hope to get to know you guys well
> 
> ...


sweet, get some pics up when things get interesting, you've come to the right place


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

what up 6, complete rip from my thread, i apologise























mystery harvest


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2011)

lil update of the room

dinafem diesel


th seeds sage


and my first run at iso......mmmm


QW 30 sec-to 1 min
strain threw yellow bubble bag,on to glass top(flat)
put that on top of candle warmer,few hrs later.......im high as hell.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful genuity! Very well done.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

F2's in the process, Grape Kush


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2011)

I like like it all 
I know the "like" option was created to avoid these kinds of posts,, but fk it  I like all that


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 7, 2011)

did you go back to horizontal Gen?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 7, 2011)

I finally got my new computer after my old one crapped out on me. My sour Cream is all in jars and curing. Ill have pics, weight and, smoke report tomorrow till then take it ez 600z


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Club 600, man there have been some lovely pictures looking back a few pages. I see some people harvesting, someone on the last page I think it was took their stuff a wee bit too early in my book... I will be taking my Grapefruit Krush down at 63 days, so 9 weeks on the dot, she is at 52 days now, and some folks would take her but I want her to go a full 9, she has all white and cloudy heads now, so close to 2 weeks more should do it. My furthest lemon diesel is just as far along time wise, but I think she might go close to 10 weeks. Every thing else I have, the 3 mastodon kushes and my other lemon diesel are about a week behind them, but looking frosty as fuck. 2 mastodons smells berry/funky/hint of spice, 1 mastodon smells like funky kerosene. The lemon diesels dont smell strong of lemon, but they have a dank smell, with a hint of lemon and sour, very nice. And the Grapefruit Krush smells pretty nice, funky earthy, with a touch of sourness. I am very happy with the Emerald Triangle genetics. My Kandy Kushx Skunk is around the 80 day mark into flowering, and still has 70% white hairs, but the smell has changed to a very familiar funk that reminds of the Coletrain that I grew, makes sense since they both have the same Trainwreck in them, which is where I believe this funk of a smell comes from. I will take it down soon, I want it to finish, but Im shutting down in about 3 months so I dont have time for that shit. To kingdevin above, if you feed feed water, your probably nute locked if you have been going hard on the nutes. Dont do a half ass flush, it will be pointless, do a real flush, 3 gals of water per gallon of soil. You should be set. Just water man, you are trying to flush, you dont need any nutes, Then feed them once they dry, they will suck up those nutes and take off. Fuck I wish I could sleep, I cant even sit still, my leg is shaking, blah blah blah. I will go now, smoke some Bubba Kush till my thoughts have to stop spinning like mad. Take care Club 600. Im sure Ill be back soon, ranting about what ever happens to be up on the boards...


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> did you go back to horizontal Gen?


yep,im just more at home with it.
plus i was doin it all wrong,lil more reading,and watching for me.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 7, 2011)

When I first started growing I just did indicas, and they do help the most for my physical ailments, but I have found in the past year, Im really liking the Sour Diesel crosses, when they are crosses containing a Kush, it makes the perfect hybrid for daytime use, and sometimes works well at night too. I was really not a big fan of the Kush craze, but I went ahead and bought into it a bit in the past year and am not upset that I did. Though most of the time its just a name, the name usually goes along with a damn good indica or a damn good indica dominant hybrid. It makes it easier to find the better indicas when companies lately just throw Kush on whatever their best indica they can produce is. Which does not bother me, like I said, just makes it easier. As for the Diesel crosses, the only problem I have is that they tend to run from 9-10 weeks in flowering, but are almost always worth the wait. Anyway, just thought I would share something that passed through my brain for a moment. peace...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> yep,im just more at home with it.
> plus i was doin it all wrong,lil more reading,and watching for me.


 How far along are those Diesels and that Sage? I was looking at getting G13s raw diesel, I grabbed one of their Sour Aks, and a Sour Candy, I will see tomorrow if that Sour Ak cracked or not. I hope it does should be a killer Sativa dominant hybrid, at least thats what I would expect it to be...


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2011)

im with you on that diesel,some dam fine smoke.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> How far along are those Diesels and that Sage? I was looking at getting G13s raw diesel, I grabbed one of their Sour Aks, and a Sour Candy, I will see tomorrow if that Sour Ak cracked or not. I hope it does should be a killer Sativa dominant hybrid, at least thats what I would expect it to be...


i think they are both around 5-6 weeks,i can tell they will be going for another 4-5 weeks for sure,never grown these strains befor,but that is the chop date for'em.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive been ripping 2 really nice Headband phenos grown from seed that I received from a good friend of ours here in the 600, and man they are funky! 1 indica dominant, 1 sativa dominant, both similar buzzes but as you would imagine ones more body 1 is more head. Whats crazy is that its the indica dominant pheno type that smells more of the sour diesel, and the sativa dom smells more like the og, with a funky earth tone in the background, but still dominated by the diesel dankness. Ok ok ok that Bubba Kush is just calling my name so I gotta go rip a few, maybe a few dippity dabs of some headband wax and Ill be back, terminator style...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 7, 2011)

genuity said:


> i think they are both around 5-6 weeks,i can tell they will be going for another 4-5 weeks for sure,never grown these strains befor,but that is the chop date for'em.


 So solid 10 weekers, thats what I was thinking for the raw diesels, maybe I will grab them up...


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> So solid 10 weekers, thats what I was thinking for the raw diesels, maybe I will grab them up...


thats why i had to start some more cesspool seeds,reserva privada headband x reserva privada sour diesel,i have been missin that taste/smell.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2011)

Had an interesting weekend that included a lot of fun and good times but unfortunately also included a little incidednt in a parking lot where someone decided it would be a good idea to take some rocks and customize the paint on wifey's car with them by scratching up all sides of it and the hood. I saw who did it and held back my rage long enough to call the local law enforcement so hopefully this will all work out. I'm a firm believer that by doing the right thing, you are more likely to have a positive outcome in a negative situation. I used to just go off on people but not now that I have kids, lol. 
I'm not a prejudice person but sometimes there are people that do things and act in ways that sure push me in that direction. This was one of those times...
My wife is a VERY non-violent person but when she saw her car she wanted very much to hurt these people that destroyed her car. I'll post up some pics of their sweet ass art work for you once I know things are in the hands of the insurance company and my attorney and yes, I'm going to sue the shit out of these fuckers after the way they acted and treated us. They will pay for what they have done and I'm sure karma will catch up to them at some point.

On a good note, we got to go boating, wakeboarding and camping with family and friends near Jig's place. The weather was excellent, the company was great, food delicious and I got to watch a few people have their first MJ experience ever  by either eating my cookies or smoking some of the herb I got from Jig. I took some cuttings from my plants this evening too so hopefully in a couple weeks I'll have a dozen or so nice clones to add to the tent down the road. 

Hopefully everyone else has had a nice weekend. Night 600!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 7, 2011)

all work and no fun! everything is getting straight water and should get chopped soon enough. bubba met the scissors already.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey peeps, Monday monday...what a fantastic day!!!!

I liked this post then thought, why would you like a post where someone is fukkin up someone elses car...how mad is the infoweb. Actually I liked the end of the post more! 600 Club, 14000+ Likes and counting, haha. Sometime a LIKE is just not enough though.

Peace 600 Partners.

DST






Dezracer said:


> Had an interesting weekend that included a lot of fun and good times but unfortunately also included a little incidednt in a parking lot where someone decided it would be a good idea to take some rocks and customize the paint on wifey's car with them by scratching up all sides of it and the hood. I saw who did it and held back my rage long enough to call the local law enforcement so hopefully this will all work out. I'm a firm believer that by doing the right thing, you are more likely to have a positive outcome in a negative situation. I used to just go off on people but not now that I have kids, lol.
> I'm not a prejudice person but sometimes there are people that do things and act in ways that sure push me in that direction. This was one of those times...
> My wife is a VERY non-violent person but when she saw her car she wanted very much to hurt these people that destroyed her car. I'll post up some pics of their sweet ass art work for you once I know things are in the hands of the insurance company and my attorney and yes, I'm going to sue the shit out of these fuckers after the way they acted and treated us. They will pay for what they have done and I'm sure karma will catch up to them at some point.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

very true dst lad..hows things mate all well i hope..the garden still looking sweet..


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone think lollipoppin actually makes the center cola grow bigger? I haven't been able to do a real conclusive test of it. Does trimming the lower 1/3 of the plant actually make the top bigger?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone think lollipoppin actually makes the center cola grow bigger? I haven't been able to do a real conclusive test of it. Does trimming the lower 1/3 of the plant actually make the top bigger?


Although I have not been doing it for very long, I do feel that it makes the top canopy produce better IMO. If you're growing good smoke the bottom buds are worthless any ways, they go to hash. I don't necessarily trim the entire bottom 1/3 of every plant though. Its more of a feel between strains, their likelihood to stretch and their production during/after the stretch. 

Happy growing


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

I would say so, but then it is really dependant on the plant as well, and the pot, and everything else going well, lol. I have never done any lollipoping experiments though so can only hazard a guess at what I have seen.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone think lollipoppin actually makes the center cola grow bigger? I haven't been able to do a real conclusive test of it. Does trimming the lower 1/3 of the plant actually make the top bigger?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Although I have not been doing it for very long, I do feel that it makes the top canopy produce better IMO. If you're growing good smoke the bottom buds are worthless any ways, they go to hash. I don't necessarily trim the entire bottom 1/3 of every plant though. Its more of a feel between strains, their likelihood to stretch and their production during/after the stretch.
> 
> Happy growing


I have blue cheese, and chronic going right now. The chronic pretty much has zero popcorn type buds, but the blue cheese needs some help. I have made hash/butter, but I have a feeling I won't mess with that too much in the future. If I did it would be hash though.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone think lollipoppin actually makes the center cola grow bigger? I haven't been able to do a real conclusive test of it. Does trimming the lower 1/3 of the plant actually make the top bigger?


I lollipopped the shit out of my mystery and still wish Id done a bit more, it makes sense doesnt it, when you top a plant, the energy goes into producing 2 other branches, the same should be assumed for getting rid of lower bud sites, the rate of energy production should stay the same providing you dont take half the fan leaves out, so that energy is then shared amongst the rest of the plant. makes trimming so much better as well lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. I now understand why you would wait the 2-3 weeks to trim the lower stuff. Seems like new nodes/branches pop up like crazy down lower after a few weeks. I just like how easy a single cola is to trim, vs 10 different branches.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

I think its a universal thing, trimming is fun for the first cola then its a fucking ballache lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone think lollipoppin actually makes the center cola grow bigger? I haven't been able to do a real conclusive test of it. Does trimming the lower 1/3 of the plant actually make the top bigger?


I grow sea of green and can definitely say that lollipopping works. I have a picture of a lollipopped bud that is the size of a 2 litre bottle. The problem is that I tend to have mould problems when I do it. Instead I like to trim only the really really wispy bits off and then grow loads of decent sized buds rather than one monster.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well almost the size of a 2 litre bottle hahaha. it's like when your a kid and remember everything bigger


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah isn't that true. I always thought my grandparents house was this huge castle or something... then I went bye a few years ago, and what do you know, normal house.

Bud looks big enough to me willie. Impressive for sure. Vimto is looking good to me right now. mmmmmm fizzy berry...mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey peeps, Monday monday...what a fantastic day!!!!
> 
> I liked this post then thought, why would you like a post where someone is fukkin up someone elses car...how mad is the infoweb. Actually I liked the end of the post more! 600 Club, 14000+ Likes and counting, haha. Sometime a LIKE is just not enough though.
> 
> ...


Thanks D! I checked in on the cuttings this morning before heading out and they are looking good still. I'm really stoked to have some plants again. Even though it was only a short period of time that I had nothing growing, I missed it, LOL


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 8, 2011)

Whatz HAPPENINNNN everybody. I weighted my Sour Cream and the final Number is (Not Including a whole lot of popcorn buds im using for hash) And 4 branches still hanging i been to lazy to trim up

68 Grams  im satisfied
Heres pics


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 8, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Well almost the size of a 2 litre bottle hahaha. it's like when your a kid and remember everything bigger


Fookin' big enough for me mate! Anytime you have to pull out a 2 liter for scale, ya done gooooood lol. ffs what a monster


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> what up 6, complete rip from my thread, i apologise


I don't think you are really sincere . . . .


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't think you are really sincere . . . .


lol ... you got me!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Whatz HAPPENINNNN everybody. I weighted my Sour Cream and the final Number is (Not Including a whole lot of popcorn buds im using for hash) And 4 branches still hanging i been to lazy to trim up
> 
> 68 Grams  im satisfied
> Heres pics
> View attachment 1726218View attachment 1726220View attachment 1726221View attachment 1726222View attachment 1726228View attachment 1726234View attachment 1726238View attachment 1726239


Looks very yummy. I got my beans in the mail today.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

Just watching the rioting in London and Birmingham Anarchy in the uk for real, crazy shits. DoG anyone?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Just watching the rioting in London and Birmingham Anarchy in the uk for real, crazy shits. DoG anyone?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Here you go. Bad times just keep coming, eh?


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
crazy world


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2011)

280 grams of cheesy surprise.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2011)

buckets'o'bud


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 8, 2011)

lol my wide angle camera makes it look like an ounce way down there. 7 weeks until I harvest again. I'm really excited about the cheese and dog mothers I'm flowering now. They've been in 12/12 for 8 days now and have hardly stretched at all. Really compact node structure. I see an excellent harvest coming up. Adding airconditioning really helped.

One of my a/c units is venting into a cleanout and directly into my sewer. Well, this works well, but a word of warning. Run the unit full blast at all times. If you use an energy saving setting that cycles the unit, and the ambient or outside temperature drops, well, you'll be sucking sewer gas into your house. LOL. Stinky. The solution was simply to turn the unit back to a constant cooling setting and make sure the thermostat is set low enough. That could get expensive so I may need to rethink this. I need some kind of backdraft check valve. . . . .


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell, it's a right old porno carnival in the 600 tonight. Smoking the last of my DOG, bagged up the DOG I just got hanging so it'll probably only be a couple of days without my DOG, (it smokes great without much of a cure anyway, loll, the fuelly diesel stinky sour spicey whore that she is! lmao) Anyway, apparently the word carnival comes from the celebration of meat (carne) some religous thing down the south along the bible belt in Europe.....just blethering now. Peace, D


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;65EoK4OelZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65EoK4OelZU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

bud porn gallore, mmmUMMMMMMM


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 8, 2011)

70w HPS Light Porn

View attachment 1727008 View attachment 1727009 View attachment 1727010​


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2011)

lil ones.
babie deep psycho
.

View attachment 1727082

the 100% germ rate gots me over run right now,but ima make sure
to do these right.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Bloody hell, it's a right old porno carnival in the 600 tonight. Smoking the last of my DOG, bagged up the DOG I just got hanging so it'll probably only be a couple of days without my DOG, (it smokes great without much of a cure anyway, loll, the fuelly diesel stinky sour spicey whore that she is! lmao) Anyway, apparently the word carnival comes from the celebration of meat (carne) some religous thing down the south along the bible belt in Europe.....just blethering now. Peace, D


 Dont you love those strains that just taste oh so delicious een when they havent cured hardly at all!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

we got any xbox 360 ncaa 2k12 players out here in the 6??


----------



## Thelowkickk (Aug 8, 2011)

How are my girls looking!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 9, 2011)

Gir's looking nice man.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning all, nothing like a bit of green in the morning....



Thelowkickk said:


> How are my girls looking!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

apart from that sounding like gobbledegoop, lol. I been meaning to ask you Bill, you really are a bit taller than your avatar me thinks???? lmao. I love that pic btw, it's like you have taken the pic on astro turf as well.

It's a sunny morning here, but the wind makes me think there will be trouble ahead.....



billcollector99 said:


> we got any xbox 360 ncaa 2k12 players out here in the 6??


----------



## FuckinStoned (Aug 9, 2011)

Woohoo! Finally got myself a digital 600w setup... here is the garden now...

[video=youtube;oJ0J2T3vKto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ0J2T3vKto&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

For a minute I thought, this dude must be about 8 foot tall, but I guess you must have been standing on something? Ladies are looking happy. What are they?

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Few pics from me...

wee veggy area.











chillberry kush





















Exo vert scrog











Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2011)

whats the genetics on the CBK? and I am taller, about 6'2" but i was on one knee, almost like the old high school football poses, lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

lmao, honestly I didn't think you were that small, or had stumps as feet 


billcollector99 said:


> whats the genetics on the CBK? and I am taller, about 6'2" but i was on one knee, almost like the old high school football poses, lol.


erm, let me see, CBK = Killing Kush X Cheeseberry. Another of our good friend Interga21's creations.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful looking plants DST. What nute line do you use? If it's mentioned here somewhere I apologize. 2529 is quite intimidating and also hard to pin point that sort of info lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

I use, Rhizotonic from Canna for babies, I use Super Soilmix from BioNova for feeding at all times, and I use PK13/14 as a boost. I also compost stuff and use B.A.C schimmels, (Fungus basically) Which has a whole load of mycorrhizae in it. I also have some Micro nutrient wash for problems from a bio company called Pokon, and that's the whole line up bru. Easy peasy japa neasy. DST


----------



## duchieman (Aug 9, 2011)

Good day 600! Hope everyone is well, judging by the grows, everybody should be Iree. Went into the big smoke of T.O yesterday to show a guest around and I sure wish I had my 600 Decals ready for it. Damned printer. Will definitely work that out soon. Here's one of my favorites. This was taken in one of the oldest parts of the city in a neighborhood called Kensington Market, with narrow streets full of small merchants of all diversities. A real cultural hub for sure. This is above the head shop there. I will be going back here. 



Cheers everyone.
Duchie


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome pic Duchie, so can you pick up weed in these places? or are there some sort of dispencary or something? I've heard of such places in Vancouver.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome pic Duchie, so can you pick up weed in these places? or are there some sort of dispencary or something? I've heard of such places in Vancouver.


 No, no weed here. Everything else including paraphernalia, clothing and such. Seeds are also available "for collection purposes only". What your hearing about are Compassion Clubs that operate under no legal dispensary type system and are not immune to the law but for the most part have been left alone to aid medical patients, ,but, I think things have been happening out west with law getting involved. This fall our government heads back into court to disclose their their new plan for MM in Canada and so far it does not sound good. They want to go commercial operations and take the growing out of the patients/caregivers hands, which the few licensed users currently have that right. The courts issue with the current system is that patients can't access it because doctors don't want to get involved in it the way it's set up. It is truly a long and tedious bureaucratic system full of applications extending 6 months or better. Again, if you can find a doctor to go on that ride with you. Anyway, we shall see soon enough. The courts have forced their hand on it and now they have to face it, so I guess that's a good thing?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking good at day 13 flower... Definately more shoots this time around then the first..


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Everyone lost their fingers in the 600 tonight? lol.

The BlueDiesel reveg looks cool Stink. I am sure I got something with Blue Diesel in it. Was that not in some silly film as well, oh no, that was Blue steel, lmao.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Everyone lost their fingers in the 600 tonight? lol.
> 
> The BlueDiesel reveg looks cool Stink. I am sure I got something with Blue Diesel in it. Was that not in some silly film as well, oh no, that was Blue steel, lmao.


You had the new blue diesel/heri.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2011)

looking great 600 
My fingers are too busy D! I rarely am away from the 6 lol

Hopefully I'll have an update tonight


----------



## duchieman (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Stinkbudd, I found the same with my reveg's as well. Still not sure if it's just me so more research will need to be done. 

So I spent all that time uploading this vid to youtube today only for them to disable the audio again!!. I even go as far as copying the mp3, renaming the file, going into Properties and deleting all file info and then running it through a program to take any other licensing crap and still they catch it. I can't see all the vids being viewed by people first, can they? IDK, piss me off too, good song. David Byrne's Girls On My Mind. I'm gonna try somewhere else but in the meantime here's the vid from a few days ago. White Widow, Cheeseberry Haze, Sourberry, Jack Hammer and a new one to the family...Deep Blue! 

[video=youtube;n5aWA0oa63E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5aWA0oa63E[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 9, 2011)

nice vid bro!!!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> nice vid bro!!!


 Thanks BKB, glad you liked it. I do have some pics of the Sourberry I just finished and drying now but I've been dealing with issues getting vids and pics off my phone, until today. Now we have a house guest so it's hard to get on, but I will get them up as promised. It wasn't the greatest finish but I've been dealing with heat and I think it resulted in an airy, fluffy bud but that don't bother me none. It's still packing a good punch so far as I can tell. I can smell the diesel in it. It's really weird smelling that in weed. The berry is there too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking good everyone! DST those are healthy specimens there, wish mine looked like that in the summer. Its a little warm in my room right now, looking forward to some winter growing


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone ever used rubbing alcohol to disinfect? I was using it last night on my cloner, and I think it burnt the hell out of my throat (from the fumes). I looked online if alcohol fumes could hurt you and they said no, but today upon further research it looks like it could. Feels like I was barfing all night...


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

You are 100% correct Mr COF, and I believe I still have a jar of that somewhere as well....well a couple of nugs in a jar somewhere. lol. Yup, just checked, it smells really like the Heri (the dill pickle thing you mentioned before, but slightly different as well).



curious old fart said:


> You had the new blue diesel/heri.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> looking great 600
> My fingers are too busy D! I rarely am away from the 6 lol
> 
> Hopefully I'll have an update tonight


I know whodat, that's why I get scared when you are away!!!!



duchieman said:


> Hey Stinkbudd, I found the same with my reveg's as well. Still not sure if it's just me so more research will need to be done.
> 
> So I spent all that time uploading this vid to youtube today only for them to disable the audio again!!. I even go as far as copying the mp3, renaming the file, going into Properties and deleting all file info and then running it through a program to take any other licensing crap and still they catch it. I can't see all the vids being viewed by people first, can they? IDK, piss me off too, good song. David Byrne's Girls On My Mind. I'm gonna try somewhere else but in the meantime here's the vid from a few days ago. White Widow, Cheeseberry Haze, Sourberry, Jack Hammer and a new one to the family...Deep Blue!
> 
> [video=youtube;n5aWA0oa63E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5aWA0oa63E[/video]


I didn't even read this I just watched the video and was thinking, that's strange, normally Duchie gives us a rebel rousing rock ballad of some sort to clear those morning cobwebs....but nadda this morgen. Girls are looking cool though, the Deep Blues on the far left are super blue (well the first one at around 51seconds is), but I think one looked super green as well..perhaps I was mxing them up. Cheers for that Duchie. HOpe you get the sound thing sorted for future vids 



Shwagbag said:


> Looking good everyone! DST those are healthy specimens there, wish mine looked like that in the summer. Its a little warm in my room right now, looking forward to some winter growing


Thanks Shwag. Temps are an issue just now for most people I think. I don't want the winter to come though, still waiting on the freaking summer here, lol.



bekindbud said:


> nice vid bro!!!


I agree Bekind, hope you are good bru.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone ever used rubbing alcohol to disinfect? I was using it last night on my cloner, and I think it burnt the hell out of my throat (from the fumes). I looked online if alcohol fumes could hurt you and they said no, but today upon further research it looks like it could. Feels like I was barfing all night...


Oooe, that doesn't sound nice Frog. Was it a particular type of alcohol you used? PErhaps there was something added to it to stop people drinking it? I know they use to do that with Metholated spirits in Glasgow where I lived, lol. Was always a treat to bump into someone in the corner shop in the morning buying some Meth spirits and a can of Tennants Super Duper strong Lager.

Hope everyone has a good day, night, evening, morning, whatever, just have a good one and try not to smash anything, or steel any TV's!!!!!

Peace and yet more peace,

DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 10, 2011)

It was isopropyl rubbing alcohol. I looked to see if it was bad before I was using it because the fumes were so bad, but then this morning my throat was burning. I had some slime in my aero cloner, so I bleached it, rinsed, then alcoholed it.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Perhaps it was the bleach, that certainly makes me barf if it's too strong a mix. Hope you are feeling better lad.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 10, 2011)

hi yall!! 

goood day mates, hope everything is great in yure lives. i wanna start growing so bad and itll happen and youll all know pronto.

anyway, some tunez
Im seeing these guys live this friday in philly with the love and some friends !!
[video=youtube;ILtx3vtw_UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ILtx3vtw_UI[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> hi yall!!
> 
> goood day mates, hope everything is great in yure lives. i wanna start growing so bad and itll happen and youll all know pronto.
> 
> ...


That tune needs some pr0n! 

Sour D day 2 














BnS 1 still going :horse: Iv kinda "put them on the back burner". They still look and smell great, but they could be done by now if Iv kept up with them...










SPace Bomb day 31
Iv had to stretch these plants out across the screen more than I would have like because of a herm issue. Not a very tall canopy.. next time.
BTW these are clones from the short purply pheno I just finished.











A mix of space bomb and BnS about a week in. 






Veg room.
Ugly looking plants in the back are moms... root bound and lacking foods.
AK in hydro getting ready for the bloom room.










Thaaaaaaaaaat about covers it me thinks.

Until next time, stay up


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 10, 2011)

Speechless.


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2011)

that is a lovely growing space alright, whodat knows his shit


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 10, 2011)

can i come live with you whodat?


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Now you know why I worry when I don't see a whodat post!!!!! Lovely stuff brother Who!!!!! I am not sure I would want to come and live with you whodat, no offense but I don't think I would get much done, lol.

Take it easy cheeseys.

DST


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats up ya'll, I am new to the 600watt community, but I thought you might wanna see what me and my 6-banger have been up to. These plants are @ 38 day's. I'm running 6 plants (in 3gal pots), but next time I will run 4 plants in 5 gal pots. This is only my second grow (inside), so I'm still learning, but I'm loving every second of it! I plan on upgrading my bulb next grow, so any suggestions would be much appreciated! The hps makes it hard to see crystal's,and color, but in person the plants are quite frosty, and green as hell. thanks for looking


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2011)

They look good. What strain are they?


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome Green Apple. Please feel free to post away, we like pics of girlies, all varieties welcome, avatars included, lol


Green Apple said:


> Whats up ya'll, I am new to the 600watt community, but I thought you might wanna see what me and my 6-banger have been up to. These plants are @ 38 day's. I'm running 6 plants (in 3gal pots), but next time I will run 4 plants in 5 gal pots. This is only my second grow (inside), so I'm still learning, but I'm loving every second of it! I plan on upgrading my bulb next grow, so any suggestions would be much appreciated! The hps makes it hard to see crystal's,and color, but in person the plants are quite frosty, and green as hell. thanks for looking


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> They look good. What strain are they?
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks bro....They are all strawberry diesel (HS Seeds). I plan on keeping one of the strawberry pheno's (taller stretchier plant in the back), that I call the cherrybomb pheno, as well as the short stocky fat budded stud (that I call stump daddy) thats hogging all the photo's....he he he


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Greetings from Mokum.





For Westy, (since you are patiently waiting) some DOG!






Was making some Weed goalposts today. football ones, (soccer to some of us). Anyone for Cheesey 5-aside?











Just when you thought it was safe to put your spray gun away. I am sure the mites and thrips are in cahoots! Mites away, Thrips in! Livers with some damage.






Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone ever used rubbing alcohol to disinfect? I was using it last night on my cloner, and I think it burnt the hell out of my throat (from the fumes). I looked online if alcohol fumes could hurt you and they said no, but today upon further research it looks like it could. Feels like I was barfing all night...


I wouldn't worry about it bro. I cleaned labs for 6 years or so, massive amounts of Isopropyl alcohol fumes were breathed into my lungs and I don't think they are any worse for the wear. These days when I use alcohol to clean anything it gives me happy memories of a job I really enjoyed, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice pics whodat, stink, and D. Welcome Green Apple and Fuckin Stoned.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone,,, 
D be careful with that computer pic  might get trapped by the devious doob or another member lol


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

May be I like being trapped, mwahahaha.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 10, 2011)

ha ha ha....Sorry for being a photo hog, but it seems like the players invloved with this thread LOVE pic's. After seeing some of the other pic's, I was inspired to get off my ass, and pull my indica pheno (1 of my keepers) out of the room for a minute, and attempt to take a descent pic. Again, this is 38 day's. Yes......I know there's a little nute burn (rookie here...lol). Peace!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

yup, we do like pictures!!!


Green Apple said:


> ha ha ha....Sorry for being a photo hog, but it seems like the players invloved with this thread LOVE pic's. After seeing some of the other pic's, I was inspired to get off my ass, and pull my indica pheno (1 of my keepers) out of the room for a minute, and attempt to take a descent pic. Again, this is 38 day's. Yes......I know there's a little nute burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> ha ha ha....Sorry for being a photo hog, but it seems like the players invloved with this thread LOVE pic's. After seeing some of the other pic's, I was inspired to get off my ass, and pull my indica pheno (1 of my keepers) out of the room for a minute, and attempt to take a descent pic. Again, this is 38 day's. Yes......I know there's a little nute burn (rookie here...lol). Peace!



They look happy


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2011)

Last but not least my White Widow is coming down today after 3 days of darkness (Due to a Buzy Work Week) Alot of her leaves have dried up and died which IS A PAIN IN THE ASS TO CLIP LET ME TELL YOU lol i think i took her to week 15 or 16 ill have pics later. I also Transplanted my Romulan, Viet Kong Chemo, and my Grapefruit Haze aka Grape Soda. The Romulan is still in the veg room Chemo and Grape are under the 600w on 24/0 till they get used to the transplant then its cloning and flowering time .

Nice plants by the way Green apple


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 10, 2011)

Woulja jist look at it! Look at the hairs on it, jist look at it! Nice Green Apple


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Greetings from Mokum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fukin meaty buds bro! Nice..... How do you like those long skinny planters? I have some on my shelves but never used them. I was thinking of stretching them out and then training them sideways a few days before I switched to flower.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2011)

I just wonder how he got the tomatoes to grow on pot plants without staking.



Shwagbag said:


> Fukin meaty buds bro! Nice..... How do you like those long skinny planters? I have some on my shelves but never used them. I was thinking of stretching them out and then training them sideways a few days before I switched to flower.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sour D





SnowCap










Sky Walker










XXX










GDP


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Simply Beautiful LittleGrower just what the Dr ordered Alil of this and a lil of that and done to perfection...I love hard porn so i cant wait to see those buds all knotted up in the jar...

By the way the SD and the Snowcap oh my!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats up 600 here is my lil contribution to the ever growing top thread on this planet..
My 600 Watt Earth Juice grow..

Pic#1 Sour Kush

Pic #2 Midnight Kush

Pic#3 Pineappple X

The 2 Kush's are topped and trained the P.E is just topped!!

I have 16 good looking possible tops on the MIdnight and i counted 14 on the Sour that needs to be tied jsut a lil more to let them show..


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 10, 2011)

Im loving the two 600 watters!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2011)

Im loving at these Buds especially those 3 jars DST. Much Props my hands are getting tired but its back to chopping this White Widow hmmmm I need some good smoker music to go with my choppin
R.I.P. Johnny ca$h the Fa$t Gunna
[video=youtube;C4H7mmI-cCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4H7mmI-cCo&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;gz-2lqFHKO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz-2lqFHKO8[/video][video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone grown blue cheese? I'm trying it as a sog strain. I just grew a little, but didn't veg it enough. The smell is awesome, waiting for the cure to taste.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Weyhey, that's what I like to see, loads of lovely green. Good show guys.

Hey Horney, LAs Fingeres grew some Blue Cheese, and no doubt Mr West has grown some in the past as well.

And Shwagbag, those long planters are ideal for my cab. They also allow the roots to roam around and in smaller pots you can have much more root movement and much less circling of root. They are around 9litres I think (2 gallons) and I get around 3-4 oz from 3 plants.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Weyhey, that's what I like to see, loads of lovely green. Good show guys.
> 
> Hey Horney, LAs Fingeres grew some Blue Cheese, and no doubt Mr West has grown some in the past as well.
> 
> ...



Hey man. I just wanted to say it's cool you're helping people out on here (as best you can). Not saying you can't or anything, but it's always nice to see someone trying to help as best they can when you're a struggling grower (like me). I also would like to make a shout out to shnkmfr , for helping a lot through this. It's just the beginning, but I really appreciate the help.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks bru, its a pleasure. As our senior member HeadsUp likes to remind us, "Pay it forward".


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 11, 2011)

> Until next time, stay up


 I've been staring at them colas for a min now f##kin huge, smashing that Bubble n squeak bro.. pics look sic on my ipod!! good growing Whodat..



DST said:


> Greetings from Mokum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes Dst you are the Dog master bro , think i need that cut in my life  i just gotta hope to get one of them jems out my pack.The 10pack are S1s -are they from the same batch in your pic? I guess the cut im growning is from the first batch. Btw nice bro seems you got plants every where ..i wish i could be so open arond here ,my male plants shoved in a corner outside as it would be spotted.



Green Apple said:


> *  *


Nice Green apple .. looking like there going to fill in real nice...



littlegrower2004 said:


> Sour D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lg looking frosty .. Nice bro when those coming down?


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 11, 2011)

wow the 600 hundreds alive ... Rooms & closets full nothing but porn ... 
Got my own to add 8wks flower day 57, took way to many pics to post think i need to upload to my ablum .Some shots from thread an new ones.

Found a few wasp in the grow room this week ,wondering how they got in anyway got rid of them and found another this morn so i guess i got a hive in the loft or something  just my luck.. Getting these down by monday anyhow..
 
Keep the bud coming... 600 leading the way..


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 11, 2011)

whats with the whasp? is that some sort of pest control or did you just find that?


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 11, 2011)

oh now i see..


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

I am not sure a wasps nest near my grow would be in my top ten of wishes. Quite freaky lad.

And Dre, that cola is a Chillberry Kush not a DOG.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 11, 2011)

i had a huge nest next to my grow last year, i chose not to exterminate it because i think it helped with the catipillars. but i would have to walk within about 2 feet of it every other day, quite freaky indeed but never had a problem. never been stung!


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I am not sure a wasps nest near my grow would be in my top ten of wishes. Quite freaky lad.
> 
> And Dre, that cola is a Chillberry Kush not a DOG.


tell me about it i hate wasps .. had bad exp in younger days -some clever guy decided to piss on a stump with a f##king huge nest in it while we were shimming across a high wall ... dont even like thinking about what happened next - put it this way 2 of the 6 were hospitalized ... im not even going in the loft till these are chopped then going let of one of those smoke bombs up there. I can't exactly call the bee guys and theres 12" holes in the ceilings .
Ok thought that cola looked diff to the others i've seen before .. looks nice still ..



dababydroman said:


> i had a huge nest next to my grow last year, i chose not to exterminate it because i think it helped with the catipillars. but i would have to walk within about 2 feet of it every other day, quite freaky indeed but never had a problem. never been stung!


These do look quite dazed ,one i caught earlier in the week seemed to be stuck to the bud, i wonder what kinda honey you'd get of bees that lived off cannabis? ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Weyhey, that's what I like to see, loads of lovely green. Good show guys.
> 
> Hey Horney, LAs Fingeres grew some Blue Cheese, and no doubt Mr West has grown some in the past as well.
> 
> And Shwagbag, those long planters are ideal for my cab. They also allow the roots to roam around and in smaller pots you can have much more root movement and much less circling of root. They are around 9litres I think (2 gallons) and I get around 3-4 oz from 3 plants.


Didnt know you used them mate. I been using em for a few years now.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a buddy that used to leave his wasp nests up near his grow (in a garage), hoping the wasps would devour his little bug problem's throughtout the summer. Well one day his fire alarm (in the garage) was going off, and when he went out to see what was going on, he quickly found out that wasps do NOT like fire alarm's! He"s not allergic, but he did end up in the local hospital, just to get the "swelling" down. True story....Oh by the way no fire, just old batterie's.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Great minds think alike Willy eh!! I have used them for a few grows now and I am very happy with them. 

We had a wasp nest in our garage when I was younger. We had a whole cupboard full of industrial toilet rolls (don't ask, lol) and they made their nest in there, what a freaking mess.

MJ Honey, now that sounds interesting...do wasps make honey???


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys!! Whats going on!! I see so much has gone on here in my absence.....I have been sooo busy lately, car repairs fixing computers you name it. Haven't even had time to work out.
Everyone is flowering in the 600 it seems.
I have a question....I planned on taking clones (yeah gonna try it again) and noticed that some of the girls (I have a few strains) have started to flower already. Can I still take clones from them?


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have
Grape ape...not flowering
white rhino...not flowering
mr nice...not flowering
mango...not flowering
purple dragon...not flowering ((and are from seed and cant tell sex yet)) 
blackberry kush.....one is flowering other isnt. and looks like a sativa. Must have been mis-labeled from tthe club?!?
platinum kush...flowering

**edit** pictures coming up of course.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have
> Grape ape...not flowering
> white rhino...not flowering
> mr nice...not flowering
> ...


Does that grape ape yield well?


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does that grape ape yield well?


 This is my 1st run of it so far. My friend told me it does, but that my cut looks different than his so....


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

hey Massbam, yes you can still take clones when the plant is flowering. The clone will root, gorw a little, then start to reveg (ensuring that you have it in a veg light light cycle).


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> hey Massbam, yes you can still take clones when the plant is flowering. The clone will root, gorw a little, then start to reveg (ensuring that you have it in a veg light light cycle).


 Lol, thanx for the reply. I really want clones from the flowering ones as well, and am soooo glad that I can get em!!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

ok, so here is the cloning plan:
cut clones
put them in cloning solution
put them in rockwool
put rockwool/clones in cloning tray
add water and a lil cloning solution to the tray
put them in the dark for a few days
turn on lights and see if they made it....

Sound good? What am I missing?

forgot one step....
cut bottom of stem in an X pattern and scrape it on sides, b4 cloning solution.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2011)

That'll work im sure. I usually throw them right under the light. You could have 10 diff growers give you 10 different ways. as long as u got the basics your gold!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> ok, so here is the cloning plan:
> cut clones
> put them in cloning solution
> put them in rockwool
> ...


don't leave them in the dark keep them under a cfl 24 hours light


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm starting to learn from observing friends people care more about looks, smell, and taste over the high. Not saying for everyone here, but that seems to be it. I gave my cousin some Chronic, a commercial strain, and he loved it, because it had so many red hairs... ? haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm starting to learn from observing friends people care more about looks, smell, and taste over the high. Not saying for everyone here, but that seems to be it. I gave my cousin some Chronic, a commercial strain, and he loved it, because it had so many red hairs... ? haha.


 around here it is all about purple.....
Purple this and purple that.
I dont get it, but I have my favs, and most r not purple....lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 11, 2011)

i would say let the cutting sit in a cup of water for a couple a bit. i used this method last time and got near 100% success rate. IMO rockwool sucks for cloning, rapid rooters are much easier.

dre- should come down in a week or so!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I've thought about growing some different purples, but they don't seem to yield as much and are less potent. normally anyway.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> That'll work im sure. I usually throw them right under the light. You could have 10 diff growers give you 10 different ways. as long as u got the basics your gold!





3eyes said:


> don't leave them in the dark keep them under a cfl 24 hours light


Ok well how about the humidity dome? Use it or lose it?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i would say let the cutting sit in a cup of water for a couple a bit. i used this method last time and got near 100% success rate. IMO rockwool sucks for cloning, rapid rooters are much easier.
> 
> dre- should come down in a week or so!


Aero cloner is the shit. As long as you don't get pythium or whatever growing in it after a while. (like me)


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I've thought about growing some different purples, but they don't seem to yield as much and are less potent. normally anyway.


 my purp dawg in a 15 gallon pot yielded 7 oz and was pretty good. I prefer a pure indica personally though. It was veerry pretty though.
I did not do any topping on it, just let it grow how it wanted. It had several large buds. I tied the branches open for more sun.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> my purp dawg in a 15 gallon pot yielded 7 oz and was pretty good. I prefer a pure indica personally though. It was veerry pretty though.
> I did not do any topping on it, just let it grow how it wanted. It had several large buds. I tied the branches open for more sun.


Yeah, I'm more of a night owl smoker. I don't really smoke at all during the day so I prefer indicas too. Something to chill out, watch a movie, get ready for bed. I know there are some purples that do yield well, but not many. I was looking at next generations grape god, and will get some whenever it gets in stock. It isn't always purple though.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok so im gonna do the above steps minus the dark and sub rapid rooters then I guess.
DOES THE CLONING SOLUTION TYPE/BRAND MAKE A DIFFERENCE?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok well how about the humidity dome? Use it or lose it?


 use it thats whats kept my clones alive when i tried without a dome they ether didnt look to good or didnt make it. I spray the Tops and sides of the dome and do not forget to keep your medium moist rockwool and rapid rooters have worked good for me


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok well how about the humidity dome? Use it or lose it?


Use it keep the humidity 90-100% and under light you should see root in 10 days to 2 weeks


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

If you want a purple that doesnt require cold etrc to get purple, I think purple urkel and grape ape are supposed to do that. I will find out in a few months about the Grape ape...lol I have always wanted to grow urkel, but havent gotten a cut as of yet. Maybe next grow......


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> use it thats whats kept my clones alive when i tried without a dome they ether didnt look to good or didnt make it. I spray the Tops and sides of the dome and do not forget to keep your medium moist rockwool and rapid rooters have worked good for me


So keep like 1" of water in there?



3eyes said:


> Use it keep the humidity 90-100% and under light you should see root in 10 days to 2 weeks


High humidity...got it.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I'm more of a night owl smoker. I don't really smoke at all during the day so I prefer indicas too. Something to chill out, watch a movie, get ready for bed. I know there are some purples that do yield well, but not many. I was looking at next generations grape god, and will get some whenever it gets in stock. It isn't always purple though.


 I am the same with the night thing, and get anxiety often from sativas as well.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2011)

I also forgot Im Making Ice water Hash today with my Sour Cream Popcorn Buds and my Pineapple Express Trim so i guess its...................................
Sour Pineapple Cream Hash HMMM THAT SOUNDS GOOD lol 
I already removed all the plant material now i have to strain threw a Coffee filter (Since i couldnt find any Cheese Clothe at walmart SMDH)
Any suggestions on other things to use i read Coffee filters arent the best for hash. Someday soon im gonna invest in some cheap bubble bags( Filters werent to bad my first 2 runs but i figure it could always be better)



bassman999 said:


> So keep like 1" of water in there?
> 
> 
> High humidity...got it.


Noooo just when the rapid rooters get dry give them a bit of water or pour it in the try and let them soak it up ether way but i wouldn't leave a bunch of access water on your trey i got mold from that my first clone run


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> I also forgot Im Making Ice water Hash today with my Sour Cream Popcorn Buds and my Pineapple Express Trim so i guess its...................................
> Sour Pineapple Cream Hash HMMM THAT SOUNDS GOOD lol I already removed all the plant material now i have to strain threw a Coffee filter (Since i couldnt find any Cheese Clothe at walmart SMDH)
> Any suggestions on other things to use i read Coffee filters arent the best for hash. Someday soon im gonna invest in some cheap bubble bags


 I have a tote of trim I need to make hash/kief with....I am open to help as well. I cant afford bags right now (car repairs to pass smog on 2 cars) Ughh!!!


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am the same with the night thing, and get anxiety often from sativas as well.


Man, I literally had to give up strong sativa dom strain's back in the day, because the anxiety....But for some reason I grew out of that, and now a day's I love myself some satty's! I remember a couple yr's ago I smoked some sage (well grown) @ my buddie's wedding, and thought I was having a heart attack.....ha ha ha (but seriously....strong shit). I Love my indy's, but I'm definetly glad I can taste more of a variety (satty or indy), without worrying about having a panic attack...LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Man, I literally had to give up strong sativa dom strain's back in the day, because the anxiety....But for some reason I grew out of that, and now a day's I love myself some satty's! I remember a couple yr's ago I smoked some sage (well grown) @ my buddie's wedding, and thought I was having a heart attack.....ha ha ha (but seriously....strong shit). I Love my indy's, but I'm definetly glad I can taste more of a variety (satty or indy), without worrying about having a panic attack...LOL


That is what happens to me....my heart beat is so strong that I feel like im having a heart attack. I have high b/p anyway without sativas and coffee etc...I know the sattys are a different high, and enjoy them sometimes if my heart doesnt beat too fast.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Evening gents, good luck with the hash making HS! I love all types and flavours of weed, hash, and the effects. I am quite an active type of person at heart so even couch lockers are enjoyable, things just get a bit mash up thats all. There's an art in feeling mash up and looking normal though, lol.

So does anyone know about the competition we are running in the 600? Do i need to remind peeps?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 11, 2011)

any news about the boutique opening soon enough?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

As far as I am aware the Boutique is open, just with limited service......may be contact and ask for information 

I'll check with the owner.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2011)

These look like somebody else's gem here...as a matter of fact, it started it's journey from seed from this same gentleman that we all know and love


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2011)

lil more fun.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening gents, good luck with the hash making HS! I love all types and flavours of weed, hash, and the effects. I am quite an active type of person at heart so even couch lockers are enjoyable, things just get a bit mash up thats all. There's an art in feeling mash up and looking normal though, lol.
> 
> So does anyone know about the competition we are running in the 600? Do i need to remind peeps?


 Thanks D it went well i just made one stupid mistake and didnt strain it again so there are a few leaves in my hash but whatever its drying right now and im still chopping this FUCKING WHITE WIDOW...........................................


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2011)

When you mix bleach with water will it evaporate after a while? I'm asking because I cleaned my aero cloner with bleach water, and don't want a residue.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 11, 2011)

Finally got all of my equipment in. Very excited to set it all up and join the club soon 

First impressions on the Super Sun 2 Reflector: Absolutely perfect. Clearly well built and easy to manage. Wouldn't change a thing.

View attachment 1731801View attachment 1731802


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning guys, Friday is here again, woohoo!!! Here's a couple of interesting links for you to waist some of your lifes away, lol.

I liked this one.....
http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/

and this is also kind of cool, soz, canny be arsed imbedding it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkptadiDABo&feature=player_embedded

So I hope you all have a great day, think I'll make some hash today, it's going to be an Exo Cheese Livers hash mix, should be nice.

Peace out,

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

I was sposed to go dentists today but my anxiety stopped me. One of my cats has been beaten up poor cow, got a massive scratch on her nose and shes got the right hump. on a lighter note smoking some overnight dried dpq and its allright for 7 week and 6 day bud lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya big sap!!! Sorry to hear about the moggy, was it down in London rioting as well then! lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Ya big sap!!! Sorry to hear about the moggy, was it down in London rioting as well then! lol.


well she did come in with some new trainers on monday night lol


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks bru, its a pleasure. As our senior member HeadsUp likes to remind us, "Pay it forward".


Trying to catch up on some reading I've been neglecting for a few/several days, nice bud everyone...as usual. Welcome to the new members of the six, I see a few names I do not recognize but thought I would take the opportunity to once again say, what a great thread the six hundred is for so many reasons. This thread and the people who post here, well, without all you guys I wouldn't be growing the stuff I'm growing without all the help and suggestions from others. Even though my opinion is certainly biased, we have a special group of people on this thread and most of us pay it forward by helping others when we can, it's what we do beside growing the essence of god...no offense meant to the religious folks.

My psycho killer is drying, I'll have an update in a day or two on weight. She went a few days over eight weeks. The deep psycho finished nine weeks today. She's not finished but she's getting chopped anyway either today or tomorrow. I need to cure my mite problem and it's just not worth letting the plant go another week. I have started in my tent and are now two weeks old: two chocolopes, one critical+kali mist, one super skunk and one colombian gold. The gold and the skunk are clones that are seven weeks old. I've got my top built for my scrog, it's five and a half feet long and three feet wide and I can't wait to get my babies under it.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Howdy HeadsUp,

Good to see all is well despite of the mites, which reminds me, must pick up something for the thrips that have come for a holiday in DST's garden.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

exo and livers hash. brave lad!!! livers hash is a prize in itself but a mash up will be lethal


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

lol the trim i got at mins mostly livers and cheese with some other funky stuff i cant remember, smells evil tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

bubble bags at dawn!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

waiting on my m8 getting bk so i can get me bags back lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2011)

Seems like we've all been making hash lately haha

Here some dry ice keif from ?p popcorn buds 






yum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

looks really blonde and awesome whodat!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Westy hope the kitty is ok lol man, you guys are makin' hash today, too? I've got about 2 runs to do from my last round of cheese...


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2011)

thats what i like ta see whodat,
mmmmm,nfl network-dog bongs,pics of some very good looking dry ice sand,things are starting off good.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was sposed to go dentists today but my anxiety stopped me. One of my cats has been beaten up poor cow, got a massive scratch on her nose and shes got the right hump. on a lighter note smoking some overnight dried dpq and its allright for 7 week and 6 day bud lol.


 same happened to me last week. I sisnt go to get an extraction I put off for several yrs. I know I am doing myself more harm than good.....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> same happened to me last week. I sisnt go to get an extraction I put off for several yrs. I know I am doing myself more harm than good.....


lol.... I didn't see who you quoted, just read all the posts about hash. Then you say something about butting off an extraction for several years, hahaha. I thought you meant extracting THC from trim. Thought it was a weird way to say it. "yeah, i have a bag of trim i've been meaning to put an extraction to" Good to have you back bassman.

Hope the kitty's ok westy. I'm building a giant shed outside this weekend for a couple of the kits. Also got a feral cat fixed last week.

Good to see you Heads Up. Hope all is well.

EDIT: Loved the links D. The effects video had me tripping out on how they do stuff now. Just amazing. The bikes linik made me think two things. One how amazing the difference in fitness is between Amsterdam and SoCal. You can't find a fat person in a single picture (on bike or in background). If I was to take some random shots around a shopping area in my parts there would be lots and lots of rolls, chins, and heavy breathing (so heavy you can see it in pictures).

The second thing it made me think was how much I absolutely miss being there. What a nice place.

Thanks bru.

EDIT^2: Bleach should evaporate pretty clean, but it isn't alcohol which is used so much because it does evaporate completely. It shouldn't matter though. Shouldn't be too much bleach residue. You might just want to rinse it out with water first before using. I've actually read some people add bleach to their rez while they are growing. Sounds insane to me, but in very little quantities it's not going to kill your plants. oh... but clones may die, they are sensitive. Rinse it, lol.

Last edit, I swear.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmy


whodatnation said:


> Seems like we've all been making hash lately haha
> 
> Here some dry ice keif from ?p popcorn buds
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> lol.... I didn't see who you quoted, just read all the posts about hash. Then you say something about butting off an extraction for several years, hahaha. I thought you meant extracting THC from trim. Thought it was a weird way to say it. "yeah, i have a bag of trim i've been meaning to put an extraction to" Good to have you back bassman.
> 
> Hope the kitty's ok westy. I'm building a giant shed outside this weekend for a couple of the kits. Also got a feral cat fixed last week.
> 
> ...


Won't be that long and you will be here.....

Peace,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello to all who come to the Mighty Mighty 600 ! ! !

Have been laid up with back pains again (back on the roster for more physical therapy & traction sessions in 3 weeks), but have been working on finishing my grow box every time I can move, so it's getting there, and looking better.
Will be totally sealed from the air in the apartment (only drawing air in from the window, and out the same window using a window insert with intake & exhaust ports). 
Pics of all that... later. 

Here is my first set of entries into the Club 600 sticker-thon:

[video=youtube;rlsmihcF-IA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlsmihcF-IA[/video]

























More to come soon. 
Peace!


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

We got hot competition here lads. Superior High indeed!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2011)

Good evening to you, D 
I've been popping in & out every chance I get to see what's up in the 600, and, WOW, has been some amazing pR0n!
I'm very stoked to get mine going again (tonight if my back holds out).
Going to do up a good variety of Seed Fairy strains and add some others I've collected, and will be growing them to about the 3rd node before putting them to flower in my re-vamped Grow Box mk 5.75.
I'll give them a few weeks, and then start 6 more Seed Fairy frijoles, but will veg them until 12" tall (30cm) before flowering them.
Going to try to work into doing 6 plants every 4 weeks (fingers crossed).

I have a couple more ideas for Club 600x sticker placements, and will be going out today and tomorrow for Part-2 of "Operation: Covalent Bond" 

Peace!


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job brother Doob, was just in the room thinking about my air circulation changes I will be making.

I also have a couple of stickers being made so will perhaps throw up something for a giggle, just to get things warmed up. Quite a Superior Entry though.

Oeace bru, D


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing but the best for the 600, and nothin' but the best *FROM* the 600 

Damn!
It's 15 past joint o'clock!
Best to get a crack-a-lackin' on some serious bowl packin'


**edit: also meant to say that "Mokum" would be a great name for a couchy-cerebral strain that just makes you feel good all over *


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I officially joined the club today, put my order in for my 600w combo. Will be starting a grow of some Sannies Sugar Punch, Should I start all 5 fem seeds?


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome stumpjumper, why not run 3 and keep 2 as a back up in case of, well in case of shit happening. Or ust pot em all, there are always more seeds. Good luck with the germination though and enjoy the thread.

Mokum is the name the Jewish people called Amsterdam as far as I am aware. Is quite a cool word I agree.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Welcome stumpjumper, why not run 3 and keep 2 as a back up in case of, well in case of shit happening. Or ust pot em all, there are always more seeds. Good luck with the germination though and enjoy the thread.
> 
> Mokum is the name the Jewish people called Amsterdam as far as I am aware. Is quite a cool word I agree.


That makes sense.
Mokum is Yiddish for "safe haven", and I imagine it was indeed during the various Inquisitions and other evil B.S. that swept through Europe periodically.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

There you go, thats exactly it lad. Dan Brown look out, the 600 is here, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2011)

"The Da Ganja Code"


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice one lad. Right, bed for me. Good night to ye. peace and rem DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2011)

Sleep well, bru

[video=youtube;Qx9br5ISRpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx9br5ISRpo[/video]

[video=youtube;sHwOMGzRUmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHwOMGzRUmI[/video]


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Welcome stumpjumper, why not run 3 and keep 2 as a back up in case of, well in case of shit happening. Or ust pot em all, there are always more seeds. Good luck with the germination though and enjoy the thread.
> 
> Mokum is the name the Jewish people called Amsterdam as far as I am aware. Is quite a cool word I agree.


 Right, there's always more seeds.. I want to run as many as I can effectively light up with the 600...


----------



## mir (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi 600-MTF,here is another update,i was cut 3 little clones to make a space for other plants because it was to much crowdy.Now is a week 4 of flowering,and i was try to smoke that clones but i didnt expect that a smoke will be so good,they was in 3 week of flowering.Then i was make first blunt and smoke first 3 puffs and BUUUM.It was so incredible that i was no belive that a so young buds can do something(i am a real pothead)to me.Anyway here is a pics and i still have some thrips but i control them with garlic spray.Greets from Mir


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 12, 2011)

Paperhouse said:


> Finally got all of my equipment in. Very excited to set it all up and join the club soon
> 
> First impressions on the Super Sun 2 Reflector: Absolutely perfect. Clearly well built and easy to manage. Wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> View attachment 1731801View attachment 1731802


super sun2 hood IS absolutely perfect. there really good hoods. the ushio bulbs are good too i really like them aswell


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I've thought about growing some different purples, but they don't seem to yield as much and are less potent. normally anyway.


Straight purple strains and I would agree with you. However if it is a cross, you cant really judge on just the color.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> lol.... I didn't see who you quoted, just read all the posts about hash. Then you say something about butting off an extraction for several years, hahaha. I thought you meant extracting THC from trim. Thought it was a weird way to say it. "yeah, i have a bag of trim i've been meaning to put an extraction to" Good to have you back bassman.
> 
> Hope the kitty's ok westy. I'm building a giant shed outside this weekend for a couple of the kits. Also got a feral cat fixed last week.
> 
> ...


you have kittens??


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> super sun2 hood IS absolutely perfect. there really good hoods. the ushio bulbs are good too i really like them aswell


Ay mean, how you been?? Long time no see around these parts!!


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 12, 2011)

mir said:


> Hi 600-MTF,here is another update,i was cut 3 little clones to make a space for other plants because it was to much crowdy.Now is a week 4 of flowering,and i was try to smoke that clones but i didnt expect that a smoke will be so good,they was in 3 week of flowering.Then i was make first blunt and smoke first 3 puffs and BUUUM.It was so incredible that i was no belive that a so young buds can do something(i am a real pothead)to me.Anyway here is a pics and i still have some thrips but i control them with garlic spray.Greets from MirView attachment 1732958View attachment 1732971View attachment 1732970View attachment 1732968View attachment 1732967View attachment 1732969View attachment 1732964View attachment 1732962View attachment 1732960View attachment 1732956View attachment 1732972


 Are those topped and lst'd or what? Looks great!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> super sun2 hood IS absolutely perfect. there really good hoods. the ushio bulbs are good too i really like them aswell


Hey MG69:
I've been meaning to ask if your avatar is a drawing by P. Craig Russell (one of my faves from my heavy comic book period), or just who the heck drew it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 12, 2011)

Gonna be a jerk and rip this image from my thread. I won't bore you with the details-- you know where to find them. Day 5 12/12


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2011)

Bobo... I absolutely love the color diagram. It's always funny to me when people say, "my casey jones is in the back, with the white widow near the middle corner"... I'm always like, what?!, lol. Nice bro. Pretty plants too. And a hell of a selection.



billcollector99 said:


> you have kittens??


Naw, we had kittens 2 years ago, but they are still kittens to me.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's a little porn from a 70w MH. One of the plants stretched alot but that might be because of its genetics or because it was on the outside of the MH range so it stretched to the light.





​


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Bobo... I absolutely love the color diagram. It's always funny to me when people say, "my casey jones is in the back, with the white widow near the middle corner"... I'm always like, what?!, lol. Nice bro. Pretty plants too. And a hell of a selection.


Thanks Jig. Yeah, the color dots help, huh? Before I could always just say, 'this is cheese'. . . but now that I'm trying out some of the gear, ya gotta mark it up lol. I'm a little bummed on the size of them going into flower, tho. Was expecting to move to a new place a little sooner than I am, but I just found that out today, and I flipped 5 days ago  I woulda vegged the sheet outta them for another week... I'm hoping I can still pull it, tho


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay mean, how you been?? Long time no see around these parts!!


whats up billcollector99..im always around. i dont post much more of a watcher.lol. im always checking out your thread too. ill try to be more social...maybe



DoobieBrother said:


> Hey MG69:
> I've been meaning to ask if your avatar is a drawing by P. Craig Russell (one of my faves from my heavy comic book period), or just who the heck drew it.


well to tell the truth i have no clue..but i did a google of P. Craig Russell and it does seem to look like his work...hes got some cool looking stuff thats for sure..if youy find out let me know.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Bloody hell, it's morning already. Hi there 600. Feeding time at the zoo. Some more pics to come I guess. I should really be cutting some things but I am not sure I can be bothered. Anyhoo, have a gid yin all. DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2011)

I heard a racket earlier and found my neglected 600 decals rioting (must have been watching you English lads). First it was the cars...


then it was terrorizing the citizens


and trying to devour the cookies


then on to my stash


they were finally rounded up


and taking an old english tradition they were shipped to another country


remember a club 600 decal is a terrible thing to waste...or ignore. So put yours to use today.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Apparently I'm a little out of the loop here. When did they start giving out 600 placards?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

heres a few pics from my new 600 watt grow tent hope it ok to post on ere

day 1 12/12 yesterday...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking nice n tidy in there K.M What's the Plant's ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

armeggedon x sirrus(doggies nuts),critical plus ,greyfire,slh


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 13, 2011)

Sound's like a fine line-up man. Look forward to watch it through 

Peace n good weekend 6ers!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

nice one mate...u 2


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Apparently I'm a little out of the loop here. When did they start giving out 600 placards?


DST has a link that allows you to download and print the image. The original is pretty large, but it's adjustable.

 
cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 13, 2011)

hahaha. That's hilarious.... I need some sleep. Why I work, I never know...?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Jig. Yeah, the color dots help, huh? Before I could always just say, 'this is cheese'. . . but now that I'm trying out some of the gear, ya gotta mark it up lol. I'm a little bummed on the size of them going into flower, tho. Was expecting to move to a new place a little sooner than I am, but I just found that out today, and I flipped 5 days ago  I woulda vegged the sheet outta them for another week... I'm hoping I can still pull it, tho


I'm trying 12/12 from smaller clones this go round and I have to say I'm impressed with what I see so far. I think I'm about 3 weeks in (not really sure), and it's amazing how much they have bulked up. I am hoping to pull a bit of weight from them, so hopefully things really bulk up. Id say to check out my journal... but I update the 600 more than the people following me. Not very nice, but oh well... 600 is the sheit.

Damn I'm loving the 600 pics. Props cof.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

I THINK EVERYONE NEEDS A REMINDER, THERE IS A COMPETITION GOING ON, lol.

I've got some more things to add as well, a Pipe Bracelet from shhmokewear that a friend gave me, brand new, never been used, lol.





DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Not sure how long this will be up for, I found it on youtube, some guy with a similar user name.....
[youtube]ip1v9WCRIO4[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

yes my mum has kittens jig, maine koons think they all sold now.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Such a cute pic Westy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2011)

Outstanding, D


Just rolled up a fattie of Northern Berry and sparked it up when I reverse-scrolled up to the vid you found with the dashing doppelganger.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I THINK EVERYONE NEEDS A REMINDER, THERE IS A COMPETITION GOING ON, lol.
> 
> I've got some more things to add as well, a Pipe Bracelet from shhmokewear that a friend gave me, brand new, never been used, lol.


What are those white things in with the seeds that look like beads? OOps I guess I quoted the wrong post


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2011)

Some barn kittens...about 4 to 5 weeks



with mother...of course they won't pose for the camera. I got these three usable pics out of 22.



cof


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 13, 2011)

Another batch of cookies in the oven, i can see things getting messy again later.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

cof, about 4-5 weeks in lol


sooo many cats haha

Still feeling the effects of last night, hope everyone had a good one


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> yes my mum has kittens jig, maine koons think they all sold now.


They must have gotten in with fake IDs
You do have to be 21 to enter right? LG finally got in lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Not sure how long this will be up for, I found it on youtube, some guy with a similar user name.....
> [youtube]ip1v9WCRIO4[/youtube]


Thanks for the vid DST!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2011)

I really like the structure I'm getting this time around. Very dense bud formation with minimal stretch.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I really like the structure I'm getting this time around. Very dense bud formation with minimal stretch.


what's different from last time?


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

A rainy afternoon from Soggyville. Upsides, my team won, 4th in the League! Not bad for a newly promoted team! Pussys all over the shop.

Peace, DST


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 13, 2011)

air conditioning/low humidity. These were moms and have hung around all summer; you can see the heat damage on older leaves. the same cheese I flowered last cycle stretched like crazy and the yield was so-so. now I have 55% RH as opposed to 80+. That's the main thing. I've also lowered my ppms about 200 or so from what I've been doing and the plants seem to like that. Aaaaaaand I'm adding a titch of N all the way through bloom this time around.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm trying 12/12 from smaller clones this go round and I have to say I'm impressed with what I see so far. I think I'm about 3 weeks in (not really sure), and it's amazing how much they have bulked up. I am hoping to pull a bit of weight from them, so hopefully things really bulk up.


That's what I'm hoping... Sure, they're not as big and all, but the light is gonna penetrate down to my soil, and I'm thinking I might add a stake here and a stake there to open them up and get the most amount of light in there, too. I had 6 oz my last run in my tent, organic, and would be fookin' psyched on getting the same.... we'll see. It was 9 plants, and now it's 16 (plus Silly Little Cheese, of course). I've got faith. We can do it, Jig!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> air conditioning/low humidity. These were moms and have hung around all summer; you can see the heat damage on older leaves. the same cheese I flowered last cycle stretched like crazy and the yield was so-so. now I have 55% RH as opposed to 80+. That's the main thing. I've also lowered my ppms about 200 or so from what I've been doing and the plants seem to like that. Aaaaaaand I'm adding a titch of N all the way through bloom this time around.


Awesome  Thanks 


Look out! pr00000000n!




























Almost forgot veg 
These aks are gonna be beast lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2011)

Kinda sucks following up whodat, but oh well... here's my plants.

I think we are in week 3?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey 600  
I just noticed to the far right of all reps have the name of who gave it to you. How long has it been like this? no more anonymous eh.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600
> I just noticed to the far right of all reps have the name of who gave it to you. How long has it been like this? no more anonymous eh.


to many bad rep messages/threats....i would think.
you can hit me with rocks later,but this is some funny shit.........>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/454373-fdds-de-modification-party.html


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600
> I just noticed to the far right of all reps have the name of who gave it to you. How long has it been like this? no more anonymous eh.


I noticed it last a few days ago to , i thought i must of just missed it some time ago -it mustbe new..
Nice plants whodat , some big ass colas bro.. Whats the skinny bud plant?


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone remember this one.....
[youtube]J1pzvapaR1E[/youtube]
makes we want to take class A's and jump around like a cheesey quaver!!!

i think this one is being played at a slightly higher pitch...
[youtube]-dohzrXT09w[/youtube]


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 13, 2011)

pics look great guy's....frosty shit whodat!


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2011)

dam that BnS is looking real good.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres my Sour Pineapple Cream hash (Pineapple Express and Sour Cream)


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 13, 2011)

Chop time again.. started now got through 2 already , plants looking better than i thought proper solid nugs. found my fake ak cut that i didnt label , i can smell the sweetie smells cant wait to taste that .

jig whats that you got there? Have you got rid other the vert scrog? 
View attachment 1734300
View attachment 1734297View attachment 1734298View attachment 1734302View attachment 1734299View attachment 1734296View attachment 1734295View attachment 1734301


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;Xxz2m7BFBrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxz2m7BFBrU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## jdro (Aug 13, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Chop time again.. started now got through 2 already , plants looking better than i thought proper solid nugs. found my fake ak cut that i didnt label , i can smell the sweetie smells cant wait to taste that .
> 
> jig whats that you got there? Have you got rid other the vert scrog?
> View attachment 1734300
> View attachment 1734297View attachment 1734298View attachment 1734302View attachment 1734299View attachment 1734296View attachment 1734295View attachment 1734301


beautiful my man.


----------



## jdro (Aug 13, 2011)

wow... whodat that is quite impressive


----------



## TogTokes (Aug 13, 2011)

dude this looks legit, i just started my grow but my youtube channel is ganjagrowers. i may chat ya up for some starter tips.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2011)

TogTokes said:


> dude this looks legit, i just started my grow but my youtube channel is ganjagrowers. i may chat ya up for some starter tips.


welcome,this place is as legit as they come........enjoy!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought something to help with any pests


----------



## duchieman (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys, just popping in quick to say hi. House guest leaves tomorrow so I'll be able to catch up then. Can't wait, I'm missing my 6 fix. Here's an old clip for the old guys.

[video=youtube;73PnAymHAHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73PnAymHAHk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2011)

Has been quiet without you duchie 
"Captain America" FTW


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

How bout some Acapulco Gold 







I finally got this bitch dialed in!!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Easy....like Sunday Morning. Whats this you got Bill?


billcollector99 said:


> I bought something to help with any pests


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

So I went into my tent to rearrange things today, and the C4 x Caseyband corner was a fucking sausage fest-- damn it. 4 of the 5 have fuzzy little nuts hanging off their crotches, but luckily the best, biggest, and stinkiest is a girl, and she's just ripping. Time to take quick action. I pull the boys out, cut them down (piss on them), and grab a couple of the half filled pots. Bobo has a plan.

I've been sitting on three Cheese I've been using as mothers to take cuts from. I also just purchased some green wire screen shit at the hardware store. I transplant the 2 best looking plants. I then pull out my wire cutters, unroll some screen, and start what I'm sure is going to be an easy task of enlarging the holes in the wire. 1 hour, 2 blisters, and a case of rheumatoid arthritis later the screen is ready-- FML. The hell with cutting the other one up. My hands can't handle, so I cheated with wire instead. Sue me. Point is, Bobo now has filled in some open space in the tent, and will only be 6 days behind the rest. Booooo yeah.

edit: Yes, I know she's a little N deficient. I was leaving her to die before, but she's just been fed a fat serving of organic Nitroshit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Got some Exodus x Dreamtime from the fairy today!!! Woohoo meee


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Easy....like Sunday Morning. Whats this you got Bill?


its an octopus plant similar to a venus flytrap, its really small but kinda cool looking IMO


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> I noticed it last a few days ago to , i thought i must of just missed it some time ago -it mustbe new..
> Nice plants whodat , some big ass colas bro.. Whats the skinny bud plant?


 Space bomb  Getting wet with resin.


Green Apple said:


> pics look great guy's....frosty shit whodat!


 Stank you 


genuity said:


> dam that BnS is looking real good.


 Thanks  I got some around here somewhere... lol. No bag appeal but fk that its all about the smoke... and it smokes great 


Hotsause said:


> Heres my Sour Pineapple Cream hash (Pineapple Express and Sour Cream)
> View attachment 1734270View attachment 1734271


 That sound delicious 


dr green dre said:


> Chop time again.. started now got through 2 already , plants looking better than i thought proper solid nugs. found my fake ak cut that i didnt label , i can smell the sweetie smells cant wait to taste that .
> 
> jig whats that you got there? Have you got rid other the vert scrog?
> View attachment 1734300
> View attachment 1734297View attachment 1734298View attachment 1734302View attachment 1734299View attachment 1734296View attachment 1734295View attachment 1734301


 Very nice Dre 


billcollector99 said:


> I bought something to help with any pests





billcollector99 said:


> its an octopus plant similar to a venus flytrap, its really small but kinda cool looking IMO


 I was gonna ask what it was haha you cant leave us hanging like that! Very cool indeed


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im sorry jig,,, btw, not trying to offend you but, what happened to em?


I went strait to 12/12 from when I got them as little things. Only a couple had roots coming out the bottom of the rockwool. I've never done that before. Usually I get clones with tons of established roots... then I veg them for 4 weeks before 12/12. This round, I got barely rooted clones and went strait to 12/12. Finding out what happens. I'm learning quite a bit about my setup from this little experiment. I'm tired of vegging, lol. And no offense taken. They are not what is usually going on in my grow space, that's for sure.

One other note. I usually spend $150 on the clones... these ones were free, with the offer to get more anytime I need. Can't really beat that.



dr green dre said:


> jig whats that you got there? Have you got rid other the vert scrog?


Not sure which youre referring too. This setup is the same as the last (Sour Kush), only the plants are about 1/6 the size. The grow before that (querkle) I only had one level of flooded tubes. Before that was the 2 bucket, 2 vert scrog, tunnel of green action with the casey jones and sour grape. Thanks for asking.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> to many bad rep messages/threats....i would think.


lol... this was one of my favorite tricks. now a bunch of people are going to see just how mean I really am. I put some harsh shit in peoples rep boxes because I know they had to look at it everytime they were on their myrollitup page. hahaha... probably going to get a couple messages now. oops.

one note... never a 600 member or friend would I flame... just someone who deserved it.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 14, 2011)

jdro said:


> beautiful my man.


Thanks jdro.. 



jigfresh said:


> Not sure which youre referring too. This setup is the same as the last (Sour Kush), only the plants are about 1/6 the size. The grow before that (querkle) I only had one level of flooded tubes. Before that was the 2 bucket, 2 vert scrog, tunnel of green action with the casey jones and sour grape. Thanks for asking.


For some reason i thought you had that vert scrog up still , i just looked at ur sig an seen theres a few diiferent grows. I think its cause im looking at that old ytube vid with the casey..

I tried 12/12 from seed with these seeds but i wouldnt do it again myself - i think I need to give them a wk or 2 of 18 or 24hr light till they develop more roots and foliage . I've ended up putting my 12/12 seeds out side now with my male lemon plant as i aint got the extra time to carry theses on and they can't be re homed .So it looks like it'll be chesse x unknown x lemon skunk.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I bought something to help with any pests


 Nice Bill ive always wonder about Carniverous plants and Marijuana. I think i started a forum about it but didnt get much feedback but i figure they couldnt hurt. Go to your local walmart and get some Venus fly traps we seems to have a whole lot of them and the stupid fucks in garden center cant seem to keep them alive


----------



## duchieman (Aug 14, 2011)

Morning jig. Early riser today? Too bad they grandfathered in the new rep system, sorry bout your luck! 

Hey Doobie, glad to see you back up and around. Hope that crap is easing up on you now. I've dealt with lower back issues a lot but it all seems to have stemmed from muscle damage and not bone issues. So far anyway. Thankfully, I haven't had to deal with an issue that's laid me out, in quite a while now. I've done that traction thing you speak of too but another doctor got me off that. That was many years ago. 

Anyway, I have plans for this day. I have decided to get some more of these wonderful gifts started so thus far I'll be doing some Caseyband crosses, some Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper and I'm going to start some of my Herijuana X Extrema that I did not so long ago. Rollin, rollin, rollin.....


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, I finally popped roots in my ez-cloner. I have been having a bitch of a time getting clones to pop since last fall. slow, slow slow or fail, fail fail. I was reading ooooolllld threads on here a couple days ago and came across a guy who had the same problem. My cuttings go in healthy and develop calluses pretty fast and look like they are just about to throw roots when they turn brown and mushy and rot. root rot without roots lol. This guy figured out it was because he was using RO water. He switched to tap and the magic happened. The chlorine in the tap water was preventing rot from setting in before roots formed. I've been using RO water in there SINCE LAST FALL!!! So I tried it. WooTs! lol. Roots popped three days after switching from RO to tap. Using Dyna-gro K-L-N Rooting Formula. 

I'm soaking Critical x Sensi Star, White Russian and Bubblelicious. And some Dinafem freebies, Blue Widow, Shark Attack and Critical Jack. Fall is in the air, it's time to plant lol.

The moral is don't use RO water in your aerocloner. Or add a chlorine product.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Duchie, Extrema x herijuana.....sounds like a sick cross! I've been considering checking out the killing fields from sannie, just not sure if I have the patience yet....lol


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a quick reminder to everyone, that summer is almost over.....Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 14, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Ahhhhhh, I finally popped roots in my ez-cloner. I have been having a bitch of a time getting clones to pop since last fall. slow, slow slow or fail, fail fail. I was reading ooooolllld threads on here a couple days ago and came across a guy who had the same problem. My cuttings go in healthy and develop calluses pretty fast and look like they are just about to throw roots when they turn brown and mushy and rot. root rot without roots lol. This guy figured out it was because he was using RO water. He switched to tap and the magic happened. The chlorine in the tap water was preventing rot from setting in before roots formed. I've been using RO water in there SINCE LAST FALL!!! So I tried it. WooTs! lol. Roots popped three days after switching from RO to tap. Using Dyna-gro K-L-N Rooting Formula.
> 
> I'm soaking Critical x Sensi Star, White Russian and Bubblelicious. And some Dinafem freebies, Blue Widow, Shark Attack and Critical Jack. Fall is in the air, it's time to plant lol.
> 
> The moral is don't use RO water in your aerocloner. Or add a chlorine product.


Eureka!!! 

Right on shnkrmn. Thanks for that, it's good to know.

Hey, GA, first off, welcome to the 600. I'm pretty curious to see what's come of them myself. I enjoyed the Heri moms very much and I believe I got a nice Extrema male, out of three to choose from. It's all just experimental to me right now. I can't recall the KF's flowering time off hand but I'd like to try that one too. Hell, I'd like to try everything and it's driving me nuts. Anyway, I don't know what method your using but I'm perpetual and so far I've always had a Jack Hammer or two in my tent flowering and it's a 15 weeker. I like my Sativas though, very much.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2011)

wish i was that bong,in a good way!!!





looks like fun times.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2011)

Bikini's and bongs just go together so well lol


----------



## mir (Aug 14, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> Are those topped and lst'd or what? Looks great!!


 Yes,they only hard LST,i didnt top them because i want colas,thank you for comment.Regards from Mir.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

My brain is melting...

from a spliff of MTF and starting to (finally) read the *_Club 600 Breeding Showcase_* thread.
Not going to skip a post.
Damn good info.
I can barely grow our beloved plants, so going to have to read ssslllooowwwllllyyyyy to let my head get wrapped around it and see what osmotizes into my noggin 


It's madness, I tell you... madness.....


Picking out my seeds in a few minutes and will be snapping pics to post after they're planted.

Will be sowing:
2x DOG (fem)
1x Cheese Berry Haze (_CB2 or CBZ_ ?) (_fem_)
1x Herijuana
1x G4/Casey
2x Deep Blue (_f2_)
2x JDB Romulan
8x Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and ? (_the Seed Fairy said there was a mix of 3 strains he put in the bag, so will be cool to grow a bunch of them out and see what springs forth from yon hithering soil_).

Pics to come later.
Peace!



_It begins anew...
_











*Mixed a 1:1:1 ratio of Black Gold organic potting soil, Fox Farm Ocean Forest, and chunky perlite
*






*Snack-Pack pudding containers re-purposed into mini seed starter pots (four holes drilled in bottoms for drainage)
*



























More pics a little later


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

doob you are the man!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Bikini's and bongs just go together so well lol


As close as I could come (just watched a documentary the other night that featured some info on Irving Fields, small flippin' universe we live in)







[video=youtube;pXD7rDgsL88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXD7rDgsL88[/video]

The documentary in question was called:

'The "Socalled" Movie'

Is about a rapper in Canada by the name of Socalled who blends rap with klezmer and polka and other styles.

[video=youtube;Jdov1ZhZWBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdov1ZhZWBo[/video]

[video=youtube;UXwo4DIQFr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXwo4DIQFr8&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;BoBldJ2xeKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoBldJ2xeKk[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Aug 14, 2011)

is it just me or do those ladies have the stem and slide in the mouth piece?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks like a gravity bong



[video=youtube;-eV3kN9WwZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eV3kN9WwZE[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Aug 14, 2011)

that it is, that it is.... derrrr


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

dangledo said:


> that it is, that it is.... derrrr


Don't feel bad! 
It took me all that time (until your post) to figure it out, too. 
I was like, "Where the hell is the stem? Is she sucking on the stem? Is that a beer bottle in the bong for a mouthpiece? Or a smaller mouthpiece adapter 'cause she's a chick who hasn't been with a man from the 600 before? (my one and only truly sexist joke. Won't happen again. Until next time.  )

Then I had that "d'oh!" moment and google-a-fied it to see if advancements in bongology had really made it a reality.
Thank the Flying Spaghetti Monster for the youtube!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2011)

All praise the FSM.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

Alright, the tent all is in place... for the most part, at least. I can see myself rearranging some more as things go along, but for now we're all good... with Cheesey screens, too.  

[video=vimeo;27692710]http://vimeo.com/27692710[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> It looks like a gravity bong
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;-eV3kN9WwZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eV3kN9WwZE[/video]



This thing looks scary... but yet I'm so very intrigued. Green Apple, is that you in the pic (not vid) ripping it? How do you like it?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> My brain is melting...
> 
> 
> Mixed a 1:1:1 ratio of Black Gold organic potting soil, Fox Farm Ocean Forest, and chunky perlite


Love this mix. How can you lose?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Love this mix. How can you lose?


If it's like me last time, (I) you could forget about the rhizoshpehre until it's too late and (I'm) you're scratching (my) your head wondering why (my) you're plants are dying in their pots right when they normally should be packing on weight in their flowery nether regions  
Lesson learned.
I wonder what I'll goof up this time?



But they did great all through the veg process with just water until about 2 weeks before turning the lights to 12/12 when I started off with 1/4 strength feedings.
Looked great for about 6 weeks into flowering and then the "Time of Great Shame" fell upon me...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright, the tent all is in place... for the most part, at least. I can see myself rearranging some more as things go along, but for now we're all good... with Cheesey screens, too.
> 
> [video=vimeo;27692710]http://vimeo.com/27692710[/video]


That last little M. Night Shyamalan camera move towards the end kind of freaked me out. 
I thought I was flashing back, man... 


Hope your hand feels better after your foray into wire cutting 
I did the same when I was going to (take a few minutes) to cut out most of the plastic mesh from a dual-fan window fan (for quieter & better flow).
3 hours later, several blisters, cramped fore arm muscles, numb fingers from aggravating my carpal tunnel, and ... I'll never do that again with wire cutters.
Every cut took every ounce of strength and pain resistance to snap through the plastic as it compressed and got harder.
About 120 cuts like that.
FML, too. 
Never again... never again. 
I'll burn-cut them out with my Weller soldering gun if I ever do it again.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

I was thinking the Dremmel tool might work, but then you'd burn through so many of those annoying little discs...

edit: Yeah, sorry bout that camera movement... heh heh heh... I had to go back for one more looksie, and apparently I'd taken a hit of PCP before.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> More pics a little later


 Damn you Doobie u make me wanna break out my seeds Im not sure what i wanna start vegging currently its just a Romulan alone Im thinking a Querkle and a Dog along with Rom?
The fucking choices are crazy anyway nice pics bro


----------



## duchieman (Aug 14, 2011)

All right, Rock on! House guest gone, who was my daughters childhood friend who flew the 3000 miles to visit, and now I can get back to normal. 

Seems like everyone's showing off their pussy, cats again. Now while I agree bikinis and bongs go together very well, the girls in that pic are a tad too young for me. See comment above about daughter and friend. Both college bound in the next couple of years. Now throw a couple of fake breasted whores Sssssucking on that Long Bong, then you may get my attention. That's not to say that that's my kind of woman, but that shoe fits on that foot and looks real good on it. There's a place for everyone in this world. 

cof. I loved story about your gang of cards. A real riot of a tale. And DST, thanks for sharing that great vid. That's when you'll find me at my finest as well. Well, my best mood of the day anyway. After watching it I can't help but want to go hit my bubbler again, so that's what I think I'll do, but first, about the Deep Blue looking a little blue. You'd be right to say that but it's only because she's such a pig. I just fed her when I took the video but she's still crying for more. These girls really pack it on quick I tell ya. They are catching up and surpassing everything else in my tent right now. Not size wise necessarily, maturity I'm talking.

Doobie, I noticed your planning on putting some Deep Blues in tonight as well, F2's like mine. I planted 3 and got 3 girls, small medium and large. I don't know you're height limit but if you have the room I wouldn't top these girls. My largest, if I didn't supercrop her, would be less than 30". I'll try to grab a pic for you now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool, and thanks, duchie 
I was going to start pestering you & some of the others about what I might expect out of these strains as they grow.
No topping this round, just starting flowering earlier for some, then vegging out others for a few extra weeks so I'll have some coming in & out every month.
I've got about 48" of height before Light Burn kicks in, so about 36" maximum plant height (about 12" of soil in the pots).
If any are tall & lanky, I'll be supercropping to keep it under control.
I'm going to grow 12 seeds up to about 3 or 4 nodes before Flowering them, then let the other 6 veg until about 12" tall.
And will be taking some clippings later for some clones from them, too.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 14, 2011)

I think these will be great in your room Doob. Deep Blue F2's flowering (not 12/12) since July 7th so around 37 days. I have no idea how long they go for though. They're very sativa in leaf so I'm gonna guess 9 to 10, but again that's a guess. I'm sure there's some knowledgeable bloke on here that will know. Either way, they're gonna be fat. 



Hey Hotsause, I know what you mean about deciding. This is after the battle and the victors stand. See cof, they're already rioting here too! With Big Brother watching even.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea yea yea you guys finally got me off my stump and made me otder some decent shit around here, just dropped a few greenbacks on some new beans before the feds keep dropping the value of the dollar bill..

Got 5 pack reg of Romulan 

5 Pack og G13 Haze

5 Pack of Master Kush

All should be here soon i still have in the treasure chest:

Blue diesel
Cheeseberry Haze
P.E
Midnight Kush
Sour Kush (Headband)

I guess what im saying is on this next go round something or two will come out pregnant got to get creative to keep up with you cats here!!


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 14, 2011)

Who has used BUDXL, TOP BOOSTER, MULTI ZEN, OR SHOOTING POWDER from House and Garden? How do u compare them to the generic additives out, im using BigBud/Budcandy... and should i continue with 5ml cal mag per gallon during flowering as i did with veg? thanks~~!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey 600 i just read something on the omulan strain i got from (Everyone does it) they say there are two different strains going around the one is the real deal Romulan from days gone past that is very hard to come by and then there is the Romulan that is more prevelant with growers today that was created by i think Mark Emory and it is a cross with the White Rhino strain now even though the guy says they are both top notch he does go to say there is nothing like the real deal Romulan that was created by Some Joe cat if any of you know the difference please hel me out here...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey 600 i just read something on the omulan strain i got from (Everyone does it) they say there are two different strains going around the one is the real deal Romulan from days gone past that is very hard to come by and then there is the Romulan that is more prevelant with growers today that was created by i think Mark Emory and it is a cross with the White Rhino strain now even though the guy says they are both top notch he does go to say there is nothing like the real deal Romulan that was created by Some Joe cat if any of you know the difference please hel me out here...


The strain of rom that I have if from the original Romulan Joe strain that a friend has been breeding for several years and it produces a short, bushy, quick finishing knock you on your ass stone. Highlanders cave has some that just finished
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365271-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void-93.html
I have some that are currently in veg that will be used for breeding and should be available thru breeder boutique. 


cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

So courious the strain i just ordered is it worth it or a bad knock off?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey cof. What's the deal with Cheeseberry Haze only being femmed. Were they always that way? Just thinking a male of one of them would be nice. Just checking the site and it seems he's still sold out of them too.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> So courious the strain i just ordered is it worth it or a bad knock off?


I don't know. 


cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey cof. What's the deal with Cheeseberry Haze only being femmed. Were they always that way? Just thinking a male of one of them would be nice. Just checking the site and it seems he's still sold out of them too.


Hell yea duchie i was on the same page as you with this and sannies has all others in reg...


----------



## duchieman (Aug 14, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hell yea duchie i was on the same page as you with this and sannies has all others in reg...


See. This is how it starts. Guys don't want to be bothered with regulars, driving up the demand for femmed, and leaving a poor schmuck like me beggin for pollen. It's a shameful travesty I tell ya!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dang you guys and your nice big stock of seeds. I would love to be able to produce that many some day if not more and trade/give/sell some seeds that I produce.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey duchie dont feel bad i am in the same boat as you are i love reg's but just about everything you want in them are not available..sucks ass!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

By the way Courious here is what is throwing me off..



*Breeder:*Romulan Joe | *Comment:*No data

One thing is for certain, the original pure *Romulan cannabis seeds* has much more sativa than a simple Kush/Afghani. Much more aroma as well, it's pungent pine bud aroma is what makes it stand out as something unique. The original mother clones have been around for about 20 years. Another term that keeps popping up when describing *Romulan cannabis seeds* is the old California blue indicas. I met with *Romulan cannabis seeds* Joe a little while back and discussed *Romulan cannabis seeds*'s heritage, I think I recall him mentioning some Mexican sativas but don't quote me on it, I wasn't taking notes, haha. ? Vic High 

It has been one of Vancouver Island's best kept secrets for a few years. Up till about 18 months ago, *Romulan cannabis seeds* Joe from the island was all Vancouver knew of *Romulan cannabis seeds*. Then I showed about 18 months ago at HBC with some bud and photos looking for advice about good genetics to cross it with. Boy did I create a commotion. I was offered some serious dollars for a clone. I said no but that I would be happy to work something out with some seeds. For you breeders, take note that 18 months ago, Vancouver breeders did not have access to *Romulan cannabis seeds* genetics. 
At that time both the *Romulan cannabis seeds* that Joe was bringing to Vancouver and my *Romulan cannabis seeds* was the same bud. About six months ago I returned and Vancouver's *Romulan cannabis seeds* was now more potent than mine but had lost some of its flavor. I also noticed that emery was now selling *Romulan cannabis seeds*/white widow F2 hybrids. Emery?s employees told me that they got hold of some *Romulan cannabis seeds*/white widow hybrids from *Romulan cannabis seeds* Joe and that was their *Romulan cannabis seeds* base. I was also told that they were the source of Steve's *Romulan cannabis seeds*. Steve is saying otherwise. 
When I grow out the *Romulan cannabis seeds*/strawberry blonde I'll know the truth. Pure *Romulan cannabis seeds* is a very stable plant that produces very uniform F1 hybrids. If Steve's hybrids are uniform, then we'll know that he used pure *Romulan cannabis seeds* and not the *Romulan cannabis seeds*/white widow that Emery used. I'll also know if Steve ever decides to publish a photo of a *Romulan cannabis seeds* plant and bud close-up. Buds pictured in Cannabis Culture and High Times are small for *Romulan cannabis seeds* and are more than likely *Romulan cannabis seeds*/white widow crosses. My *Romulan cannabis seeds* gets bigger buds with less light intensity. 
I'm only posting this to clear up some of the confusion. Emery's *Romulan cannabis seeds* white widow produces some killer bud. Steve?s Strawberry blonde is very good and whether crossed with *Romulan cannabis seeds* or *Romulan cannabis seeds*/white widow, it should produce very pleasing results. A third source for *Romulan cannabis seeds* genetics will be Heaven?s Stairway who will be offering *Romulan cannabis seeds*/blueberry (Romberry) F1 hybrid seeds. 
BTW: The only reason I feel confident that I am lucky enough to have pure *Romulan cannabis seeds* is because of it's stable genetics and how long it's been in the area. Emery, Shaun, and the others down at HempBC only confirmed it. -Vic High


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey cof. What's the deal with Cheeseberry Haze only being femmed. Were they always that way? Just thinking a male of one of them would be nice. Just checking the site and it seems he's still sold out of them too.


It is available as a regular, he's just out of stock at this time. I just put one in a jar today...it went from smelling like blueberries to a sour odor...curious as the cured smell.

 
cof


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

alls i can tell you guys is you will enjoy it i think not a super heavy stone but very good high and funky sweet smoke after my cure mine had a pretty nutral but noticeable smell of berries as well as skunky my ole lady really likes it...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

Huge Star Trek fan (Damn it, Jim, I'm a "TREKKIE", not a Doctor!), so anything with Romulan for a name has my attention.
I attended the first Star Trek convention ever held in Alaska back in 1974 (I was 8 y.o.).

My best friend Mark, and three of his sisters piled into a VW bug and went downtown to the TV station that aired the shows.
About 10 other people showed up, and Walter Koenig was supposed to be the guest, but he cancelled out at the last minute.
So no Q&A or anything like that, we just ended up talking Trek with each other for a while and then watched the episode they were going to be airing in a few days.
Possibly the most lame Star Trek convention in the history of Time and Space.
But was a fun afternoon, somehow. 

Man, going to be a fun 3 or 4 months!
Time for some dinner, some smoke, and finish the night with planting & pics.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good night brotha dont forget to get yourbeauty rest!!lol good night 600 see ya in the next episode!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> It is available as a regular, he's just out of stock at this time. I just put one in a jar today...it went from smelling like blueberries to a sour odor...curious as the cured smell.
> 
> 
> cof


 That's good to know, I'll keep my eye out for them but if you hear first I'd love to know.



stinkbudd1 said:


> alls i can tell you guys is you will enjoy it i think not a super heavy stone but very good high and funky sweet smoke after my cure mine had a pretty nutral but noticeable smell of berries as well as skunky my ole lady really likes it...


 LOL, my wife really liked it too Budd and I've got more coming. I think I might be lucky and have cloned one of the sweeter smelling phenos and forgot about it. Man I have to get my records straight. Anyway, the last one, which is now this one (revegged the whole plant), is a coffee/skunk smell with a bit of berry. I also can't say for sure, but I'm really starting to think that my revegges come out frostier than the original plant from seed. Again, just an observation.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Huge Star Trek fan (Damn it, Jim, I'm a "TREKKIE", not a Doctor!), so anything with Romulan for a name has my attention
> 
> Man, going to be a fun 3 or 4 months!
> Time for some dinner, some smoke, and finish the night with planting & pics.


YES! Excellent taste my friend. Romulan is my favorite Indica of all time.


I finally got everything all setup. It doesn't look pretty but it's working!




Here are my girls that have been growing under T5's. I can't wait to see if they explode under the 600W.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

An update on my outdoor girl, today is day 14.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

Will be my first taste of it, and looking forward to it 

Your girls are going to love the 600 for flowering 
I'm still running T-12's for vegging & cloning (48" tubes), but will one day switch to 24" T-5 HO's.
Maybe for x-mas...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2011)

Man, BC99, that she-hulk must have a root system that'd make Rapunzel think about shampooing with Rogaine 
Great job!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Man, BC99, that she-hulk must have a root system that'd make Rapunzel think about shampooing with Rogaine
> Great job!


You shoulda seen it, good thing i checked on it today. The entire root mass is in the shape of the 5 gallon bucket, and it is solid!!! The plant must way a good 30lbs right now with just foliage!!!.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

If it starts calling you "Seymour", run fast & far, or be prepared to lure bad people to their Green Fate to keep her fed! 

[video=youtube;L7SkrYF8lCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7SkrYF8lCU[/video]

*edit:
damned embedding restrictions...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2011)

Bc shes a beauty. Your gonna need a stronger crate lol


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning peeps, hope you had a good weekend.

One question to answer I think from Duchieman re the DEep Blue. There is a more Sativa leaning pheno and an indica, but both are fairly short plants. The sativa one does go a bit longer but not that much. I used the sativa F2 male and crossed that with the indica F2 male, I now have a cracking F3 male with an excellent combo of both the sativa and indica pheno, and it is staying short. So that is going to be used to create the F4 which will all be indica in structure and shorter plants, going for the quick finishing time.

Hope you all have a great week.

Peace DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

*Finally!*
Beans are potted & resting in warm, moist soil 


*...tested the new seedling heat mat over night before planting seeds: works perfect!*








*Woof! Grrrr!*








*Cheese Berry Haze*








*self-explanatory* 








*G4/Casey*








*Deep Blue (F2)*








*JDB Romulan*








*Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and ?*








*Scored some seed-sized nugs from the Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and ? bag of seeds
("Waiter! Waiter!! There's some buds in my seeds!!!")
Laid them over the top of a fresh bowl of MTF just now: oh so tasty!* 








*The final line up of seeds just before sowing them*








*Voilà! 
Les graines sont plantées!*














*like an unruly bunch of space monkeys waiting to get their heads shaved and do battle with conformity and fight off the soul-crushing bourgeois blandness of lives no one deserves to be burdened with...*













_heat mat is set for 78-f (25c)....
... time to go put my Richard in some mashed potatoes!_

(**I spent a little over 10 years of my life in the restaurant biz. "Waiting..." is as fuckin' true as the sky is blue (or clouds grey). I am every character in that movie except for "Dan" the manager/jackass.*  )
[video=youtube;Ce1BzOLDm7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce1BzOLDm7s[/video]

[video=youtube;hG56_qJuxpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG56_qJuxpQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

you one crazy cat Doob, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> you one crazy cat Doob, lol.


He is the most creative of our group.


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I kinda wish I had the space to do all my seeds and have a nice forest family growing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> He is the most creative of our group.
> 
> 
> cof


I don't know about THAT, more likely that I'm mostly chair-bound except for short spurts of intense activity before having to give it a rest.
Which gives me lots of time to poke around in the dusty corners of my mind, especially when augmented with some fine cannabis and 20mbps internet access


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I don't know about THAT, more likely that I'm mostly chair-bound except for short spurts of intense activity before having to give it a rest.
> Which gives me lots of time to poke around in the dusty corners of my mind, especially when augmented with some fine cannabis and 20mbps internet access


lol. Don't forget the time when you are in the bathroom having a shower, shaving and or other stuff to.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I kinda wish I had the space to do all my seeds and have a nice forest family growing.


Have you thought about doing a mini vertical grow like some of the others do with the bigger lights?
A couple of 70 watters in a mini cool tube, all set up vertical, surrounded by vertical scrogged plants?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Have you thought about doing a mini vertical grow like some of the others do with the bigger lights?
> A couple of 70 watters in a mini cool tube, all set up vertical, surrounded by vertical scrogged plants?


I wish. Don't have the stuff to do a vertical grow nor the pots that are needed. All i could do is use all the lights that I have now and use all the 6 foot area that I could use if I got enough pots.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> lol. Don't forget the time when you are in the bathroom having a shower, shaving and or other stuff to.


Yeah, there is that 
But I pretty much do a military shower (in & out in under 5 minutes), and I've decided to look as much like The Dude by year's end as I possibly can, so no more shaving (I can only grow a scraggly mustache & goatee, and about 20 hairs in the hollow of each cheek, "thanks" to genetics), and my hair is now just touching my shirt collar in the back. So 4.5 months from now it should be doing fabo. 
Pics will be forth coming 



Toolage 87 said:


> I wish. Don't have the stuff to do a vertical grow nor the pots that are needed. All i could do is use all the lights that I have now and use all the 6 foot area that I could use if I got enough pots.


No worries. 
Most of us probably started with minimal setups.
I'm always lacking in equipment to this day.
I started with a handful of 26watt CFL's and a couple of 48" dual-tube fluorescent lights, in a box made of white foamboard (how light-proof was THAT for flowering? NOT! So I wrapped it in aluminum foil. And still had major light leaks).
I pulled a whopping 3/4-oz off of it... in 186 days from sowing to harvest.
But that shtuff was ultra-stoney.
Very curious to see how you do with the smaller HPS lights.
Would have been nice if they'd had them when I was starting out.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, there is that
> But I pretty much do a military shower (in & out in under 5 minutes), and I've decided to look as much like The Dude by year's end as I possibly can, so no more shaving (I can only grow a scraggly mustache & goatee, and about 20 hairs in the hollow of each cheek, "thanks" to genetics), and my hair is now just touching my shirt collar in the back. So 4.5 months from now it should be doing fabo.
> Pics will be forth coming


 Haha. 1 month for me and I have a full beard going on it sucks.



DoobieBrother said:


> No worries.
> Most of us probably started with minimal set ups.
> I'm always lacking in equipment to this day.
> I started with a handful of 26watt CFL's and a couple of 48" dual-tube fluorescent lights, in a box made of white foamboard (how light-proof was THAT for flowering? NOT! So I wrapped it in aluminum foil. And still had major light leaks).
> ...


Haha I have an old Aerogarden product that I got last year to grow herbs with so I could use that for more light. Well I will be using only 1 70w HPS but that's only if I can get a clone to take root. The first one didn't live so I'm on the 2nd try. Hope this will take root. Hopefully I will have a 6 inch inline fan and dryer tubing for my cool tube before I get clones ready to flower then I could use some thing and rig upa flowering area with the cooltube in a small space that I can get away with.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

I agreed with what Doob said, vertical 70w grow. You wouldn't even need a cool tube, just get a cage (chicken wire) around it and grow bare bulb with a fan blowing directly onto it in a vertical way as well. And I don't know what you mean by specific pots? I just use normal pots, or I plant in flower trays.

And lastly, Club 70? You are lucky my wife is not in kicking distance of your gonads son, otherwise she would be giving you a good Graphic Designer boot to the left nut, followed by another to the right nut, lol (she is a good kicker, she taught me how to fight Muay Thai) and has spent years as a Graphic Designer. First thing she said, was, "What fukkin Font is that he has used?" which was followed with a lot of mumbling about how everyone thinks they can open up photoshop and make designs......oooo-eee, you are not in her good books. Me personally, I thought it was quite funny, if not a tad un-original....which brings me to the following giggle....hehehe.
[youtube]LQqq3e03EBQ[/youtube]


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> I agreed with what Doob said, vertical 70w grow. You wouldn't even need a cool tube, just get a cage (chicken wire) around it and grow bare bulb with a fan blowing directly onto it in a vertical way as well. And I don't know what you mean by specific pots? I just use normal pots, or I plant in flower trays.
> 
> And lastly, Club 70? You are lucky my wife is not in kicking distance of your gonads son, otherwise she would be giving you a good Graphic Designer boot to the left nut, followed by another to the right nut, lol (she is a good kicker, she taught me how to fight Muay Thai) and has spent years as a Graphic Designer. First thing she said, was, "What fukkin Font is that he has used?" which was followed with a lot of mumbling about how everyone thinks they can open up photoshop and make designs......oooo-eee, you are not in her good books. Me personally, I thought it was quite funny, if not a tad un-original....which brings me to the following giggle....hehehe.
> [youtube]LQqq3e03EBQ[/youtube]


I don't have enough pots to use for grow in. I don't even have chicken wire or any thing tall enough to hang the light from so its not a go with that kind of setup. I just did it in paint cuz I don't know any thing about graphic design and the cost to go to school for it is to much and I refuse to pay out of the ass for it.

Hahah I don't even have photoshop nor would I even know how to use it. Besides I like to keep things simple.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Besides I like to keep things simple.


I would never have guessed, hehehe, you asked for it!!

Re the vertical thing, Toolage, I would say for the future then if you are limited in footprint, then use the vertical to maximise your growing potential. I assume you will not always be totally skint and be able to afford the odd new thing here and there. And if you can't then you are doing it wrong. I have a motto, if my grow room improves, my grow room pays for it. If you keep that in mind you will always be able to have a smoke and pick up new grow gear when needed.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> I would never have guessed, hehehe, you asked for it!!
> 
> Re the vertical thing, Toolage, I would say for the future then if you are limited in footprint, then use the vertical to maximise your growing potential. I assume you will not always be totally skint and be able to afford the odd new thing here and there. And if you can't then you are doing it wrong. I have a motto, if my grow room improves, my grow room pays for it. If you keep that in mind you will always be able to have a smoke and pick up new grow gear when needed.


Well its more because I'm on a very limited budget so if I get the money here and there then I will invest. I'm hoping that I can get a thing or two for my grow this month. I wanna try to get my closet area done for it or at least get my flowering area built but use that as my veg area till I can get my veg area built. I might be looking at around 5 to 10 2x4s to get the flowering area done and use it for veg. The most important thing that I wanna get is a timer and I think that's what I'll end up buying this month if I get the money.

I'm kinda been pricing things out so that I can get some of the stuff in my house on part solar so that I will have a bit more money back into my pocket instead of it going to the stupid power company.

If I really wanted to I could use all my lights and do a half azzed 6 foot grow setup using my lights to cover the area.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll get some pics up of my sativa girls I have started in my tent under t-5's, I too love a good sativa and I have high hopes for my columbian gold.

Just wanted to say thanks to the seed fairy. Did a straight 12/12 from seed in two gallon smart pots with a psycho killer and a deep psycho. The deep psycho went nine weeks and could have used another week but she's chopped in order to clean and bomb my room. She's now been drying for two days. The psycho killer, eight weeks and a couple of days she was chopped, all four ounces of her are now curing. Four ounces, no veg in two gallon pots, not too shabby. Thanks again seed fairy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds ultra sweet, HU 

Well guys, I'm off to sandman land for a little bit.
Fell asleep in the chair for a little while, so I guess that's some kind of message or something, but I don't know what it could be 
See you all in a a few (or two fews)
Peace!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2011)

Paperhouse said:


> 1736271[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 1736274


More commonly they catch fire. explosion is reserved for 1000W.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 15, 2011)

2 Chocolope, one Critical+Kali Mist at two weeks old. The Super Skunk and Colombian Gold are clones I'm guesstimating at eight weeks old. The dreaded mites were beyond control this grow and I could only imagine what those two psychos would have produced had they been healthy plants. It's bombs away then a good cleaning and a spray of insect repellent/killer should do the trick, I hope. This grow I will be religiously using a neem spray during veg and silica. Thinking back to when I used to use silica regularly I had no pest problems at all and could never understand why so many others did have them. I don't know where the little bastards come from but once here it's war and generally we lose.

Anyway here's my current crop of babies, all females. Three gallon smart pots.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Lounging with yer ladies, HeadsUp you are getting a rep for being a bit of a ladies man, lol....Nice flip flops or whatever you call them in your area of the world.


Heads Up said:


> 2 Chocolope, one Critical+Kali Mist at two weeks old. The Super Skunk and Colombian Gold are clones I'm guesstimating at eight weeks old. The dreaded mites were beyond control this grow and I could only imagine what those two psychos would have produced had they been healthy plants. It's bombs away then a good cleaning and a spray of insect repellent/killer should do the trick, I hope. This grow I will be religiously using a neem spray during veg and silica. Thinking back to when I used to use silica regularly I had no pest problems at all and could never understand why so many others did have them. I don't know where the little bastards come from but once here it's war and generally we lose.
> 
> Anyway here's my current crop of babies, all females. Three gallon smart pots.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 15, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> By the way Courious here is what is throwing me off..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that info i have a Romulan clone in veg soon to be flipped


----------



## duchieman (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice video clip DST. I had a craving for some Python the other day and was watching Life of Brian. That stuff never gets old. 

Hey Heads Up, those are some pretty girls there. Nice and bushy. I like a little bush every now and then. I'm wondering, is that a small veg tent you have them in? If so, I'm curious what size it is. Thanks.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2011)

The romulan that we are working with is from the Vancouver romulan, but has been selectively bred by mr JDB to produce a short, bushy, quick maturing plant that has been grown outdoors, but thrives under good lighting.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey cof, I've got a dumb question (yes, there are dumb questions). The Roms I'd always had before were autoflowering (I only smoked them, never grew 'em). How come these are initiated into flower by normal 12/12? You can give me the short answer, too lol. Thanks bud


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a quick update, @ day 42. When there done, I'll dig out the rest of the pheno's, and let you guy's have a look, but right now it's kind of hard to drag those tall stretchy ladie's out of the room....lol I have one pheno that I call "the cherry bomb pheno", and if you touch her, you will smell like (STRONG) cherry kool-aid all day...... You'll be seeing that frosty bitch in about 2 week's....

Oh yeah, and sorry for the crappy quality, my camera suck's....And thank's to those who are re-sizing the photo's for me, I have to learn how to do that...(kinda computer illiterate). These are the 2 indica pheno's.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Most of us probably started with minimal setups.
> I'm always lacking in equipment to this day.


Lol doob. I promised my wife my first setup top to bottom, including everything, would be $500. Ha... I spent almost 500 on nutrients. Ended up being probably 2,000 for the first run. Then some more cash for the next, and the next. She basically told me to stop growing becuase it cost so much. Oops. Not all that expensive if you don't change setups every grow. And just so you don't worry... that 500 on nutes was well spent. I think those nutrients got me about 3.5 pounds of weed. I am just about to use the last of the flowering nutrients and I still have 60% of my veg nutes. So yeah, I tried to start small and it didn't work for a second. 



DST said:


> And I don't know what you mean by specific pots? I just use normal pots, or I plant in flower trays.


Or you could always use bags (ala anasazi kush). 



DST said:


> And lastly, Club 70? You are lucky my wife is not in kicking distance of your gonads son, otherwise she would be giving you a good Graphic Designer boot to the left nut, followed by another to the right nut, lol (she is a good kicker, she taught me how to fight Muay Thai) and has spent years as a Graphic Designer. First thing she said, was, "What fukkin Font is that he has used?" which was followed with a lot of mumbling about how everyone thinks they can open up photoshop and make designs......oooo-eee, you are not in her good books.


Dude, I just love your wife. The stuff that gets her going make me laugh so much. Tell her I lol'd at this story... haha, actually don't. I like being on her good side, lol. oops did it again.



Toolage 87 said:


> I don't have enough pots to use for grow in. I don't even have chicken wire or any thing tall enough to hang the light from so its not a go with that kind of setup. I just did it in paint cuz I don't know any thing about graphic design and the cost to go to school for it is to much and I refuse to pay out of the ass for it.
> 
> Hahah I don't even have photoshop nor would I even know how to use it. Besides I like to keep things simple.


Dude, you are on a growing site with all the information you could ever want about growing. There are sites like this for everything in the world. You wanna learn about graphic design... google: basics of graphic design. Then read a lot. Then you can move to: advanced graphic design at some point. I would never endorse it, but you can get pretty much any computer program you want for free (albeit illegally). In my opinion school is good for two things, getting paperwork to certify you know how to play the game... and having fun. I have never wanted a job where having a piece of paper with my name on it mattered... but I still went to school till 26 becuase I loved it. Didn't really learn anything the whole time. Met some cool people and have this fancy thing on my wall. Lol... I'll never have a job in what I studied. And even if I did, I'd need to learn so much more to do the job well... and all that learning would take place somewhere other than school.

So yeah, no complaining about paying out the ass for school. Learn on your own. Save money. Then laugh when you are doing better then the peeps who have $40,000 student loans (like me). And it doesn't matter if you actually care about graphic design or not. You are into something and that can be nurtured without spending any money.

Also about money... if you don't have much, be creative. Look in dumpsters for flower pots and chicken wire? Offer a couple hours of your time sweeping or cleaning up a nursery, I bet they would trade you some old pots, or anything old they got. Drive around the neighborhood on trash day. In fact on friday I was throwing away two flower pots myself. This guy was walking down my street, yelled up "you throwing these away", I said "yep", he said "thankyou". Now that dude is growing 2 more plants then you in his closet, lol.

Not trying to yell or anything, just offering motivation to take life by the horns and do what the hell you want, now. Money or no.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

lol  I hear ya on that one, Jig. I dropped major change into my first rig, and then sold a lot of it off ffs FML. The second time around I've been able to keep costs down quite a bit better, but it's so hard when you can walk into a hydro store for 5 minutes and drop a bill without even thinking.

DST, if I ever make it to the Dam, you know we're sitting down to talk story. Your wife can come too... so long as she likes Helvetica as a font   Hope you're having a good one brova... oh, and you inspired me to make some Cheese scrogs, too. They are gonna be little monsters yes they are lol. . .


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I don't know about THAT, more likely that I'm mostly chair-bound except for short spurts of intense activity before having to give it a rest.
> Which gives me lots of time to poke around in the dusty corners of my mind, especially when augmented with some fine cannabis and 20mbps internet access


O'k doob if not the most creative then i must say the most colorful by far!!! Take it or leave buddy because you are leaving here this morning with a tag..lol But we all love you here buddy..


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

mention cartoon (EDIT:should be comic, but I'll leave it just because it's fukkin comical!) sans and you are dead boy!!!! lol.

you wouldn't believe how much Fonts are part of my life now.

I think i spent around £400 on my first set up, only to have the police remove it (oops), my second set up was no more than 100 euro all in, 10 euro's on nutes, lol.



Bobotrank said:


> lol  I hear ya on that one, Jig. I dropped major change into my first rig, and then sold a lot of it off ffs FML. The second time around I've been able to keep costs down quite a bit better, but it's so hard when you can walk into a hydro store for 5 minutes and drop a bill without even thinking.
> 
> DST, if I ever make it to the Dam, you know we're sitting down to talk story. Your wife can come too... so long as she likes Helvetica as a font   Hope you're having a good one brova... oh, and you inspired me to make some Cheese scrogs, too. They are gonna be little monsters yes they are lol. . .


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude, that was NOT very nice of the police. Rat bashtards!

I know, fonts have taken over my life, too... and I'm not even a designer lol. . . course the wifey likes anything that looks cool, so I know about all that shit via means of osmosis. . .


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 15, 2011)

So today i weighted what i chopped of my white widow the rest is going to hash the dead leaves are just to much of a pain in the ass to chop and the smoke isnt worth it to me. Anyway the main cola and the few nugs i did clean up weighed 
Main Cola: 27 Grams
Smaller Colas: 15
So 42 Grams for Nirvana White Widow. I cant say i would grow Nirvanas White Widow again It hermed out bad dont get me wrong the smoke is decent and the taste is very minty with a hint of pine but it just isnt anything special.
So total Grammage this grow
Pineapple Express: 28 Grams
Sour Cream: 64 Grams (I Think Cant Remember Exactly)
White Widow: 42 Grams(Not Including Half the plant i didnt feel like chopping.... I Know I Know im Being Lazy)
134 Grams Total. Ill have pics of all my jars and shit when i wake up im taking my ass to bed Night 6 HUNDREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDSSS


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 15, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Just a quick update, @ day 42. When there done, I'll dig out the rest of the pheno's, and let you guy's have a look, but right now it's kind of hard to drag those tall stretchy ladie's out of the room....lol I have one pheno that I call "the cherry bomb pheno", and if you touch her, you will smell like (STRONG) cherry kool-aid all day...... You'll be seeing that frosty bitch in about 2 week's....
> 
> Oh yeah, and sorry for the crappy quality, my camera suck's....And thank's to those who are re-sizing the photo's for me, I have to learn how to do that...(kinda computer illiterate). These are the 2 indica pheno's.


 Nice Green what strain are those?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lol doob. I promised my wife my first setup top to bottom, including everything, would be $500. Ha... I spent almost 500 on nutrients. Ended up being probably 2,000 for the first run. Then some more cash for the next, and the next. She basically told me to stop growing becuase it cost so much. Oops. Not all that expensive if you don't change setups every grow. And just so you don't worry... that 500 on nutes was well spent. I think those nutrients got me about 3.5 pounds of weed. I am just about to use the last of the flowering nutrients and I still have 60% of my veg nutes. So yeah, I tried to start small and it didn't work for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 thing that I never went to school for is how to build computers. I could drop more then $10k on parts and build it my self. To be building comps from parts is easy if I have the info on the parts that I need. The other thing that I have slowly learned about is wiring. I didn't have the money to buy a light fixture to replace a non working ceiling light but a friend told me how to wire a light socket up to a 110v power cord and now I could pretty much do it with out looking. Around here there's no unlocked dumpsters any more and offering free help to places well people don't like it. The good part is where I live there is a nursery near here and they throw out pots but its rare for them to do it and if they do I'd rather not touch them because there's a good chance that there's nasty bugs that I wouldn't want in my grow room.

If I could I'd wire up a window fan with some hole made tubing and use that as my inline fan for that time but I can't. So far I probably dropped around $600 to $900 on my grow so far. My next investment will be to start setting up a solar system for my grow to cut the cost of power usage for it down a bit even if its just a couple to a few dollars every month.



stinkbudd1 said:


> O'k doob if not the most creative then i must say the most colorful by far!!! Take it or leave buddy because you are leaving here this morning with a tag..lol But we all love you here buddy..


Are you sure its not from all the green that he's been smoking?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> O'k doob if not the most creative then i must say the most colorful by far!!! Take it or leave buddy because you are leaving here this morning with a tag..lol But we all love you here buddy..


"Colorful" is an adjective I can live with 
And thanks 

My first HPS setup ran about $1200.
I figured it would be about $800, but....
... for my $1200 I built a grow box that is strong enough to stack about 1000-lbs of storage boxes on top of, got my ballast & bulb & reflector wing (built my ducted reflector box by myself and bought a sheet of quartz glass to seal it up).
Got soil, perlite & nutes that lasted me for about 18 months of intense growing (intense by noob standards). And tools (hyrgrometer & ph meter which I no longer use), scissors, watering jugs (small & large), and a set of pots & drip trays.

And a big jug of cold pressed neem oil concentrate.

My first plant pot was a clear plastic 1-gallon ice cream bucket (Neopolitan), and I didn't know enough to protect the roots from light, and so many more things.
Been a trip, man. 
 
One of these days I'll dig out some embarrassing pics of my grow box evolving from the first mk 1 version to the mk 5.75 I have today.
Grow Box mk 6 is in the works (in the dusty corners of my mind).
And so is Grow Box mk 7.
And Grow Box mk 8 and mk 9.
Grow Box mk 10 will become Grow Room mk 1 

And, somehow, I've managed to accumulate a dozen of every pot size from 4" starter pots up to 5 gallon pots. I hardly remember buying so many....


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, 900 dollar, that is a lotta dough Toolage. Hope you get a good return.

Hey brother Doob, I started to count the hairs in the hollow of my cheek today, ahahahahahaha...I think I probably have nearer 50 on the left side, and a bit less on the right side....Hey man, keeps us looking young bru!!! The other benefit being not having to do much to have a designer beard, lol. My mother in law thought I spent hours crafting mine, she was quite amused and relieved I think to hear that it grew that way. South Africans don't really appreciate nancy boys, lol.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Wow, 900 dollar, that is a lotta dough Toolage. Hope you get a good return.


Yea. Well if you think of it the MH and HPS stuff cost $140 right there. The 6 inch cooltube cost $112. Jiffy Pucks cost almost $100 for a 1k pack. The big DEC bucket that I plan on using cost around $60 for the ait pump, air stones, net pots. Big bottle of B-1 Thrive was around $70 to $90. All 3 rooting hormones cost around $55. I hope I can get the hang of taking clones because once I do it will pay for its self back fast. If things go will I will be buying 25 2 inch net pots for my DC flowering section. The good thing about the amount that I spend it wasn't a all in 1 shot type of deal. I spend most of last year gathering every thing that is needed to get a grow going.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> mention cartoon (EDIT:should be comic, but I'll leave it just because it's fukkin comical!) sans and you are dead boy!!!! lol.
> 
> you wouldn't believe how much Fonts are part of my life now.


I better change up the font in my little vids 

I suffer from Post Traumatic Font Syndrome (too many fonts to choose from), and my default (for ease of reading) is the "Font-Which-Shall-Not-Be-Named".

Oh, well, I have a couple others I can use, I think


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Wow, 900 dollar, that is a lotta dough Toolage. Hope you get a good return.
> 
> Hey brother Doob, I started to count the hairs in the hollow of my cheek today, ahahahahahaha...I think I probably have nearer 50 on the left side, and a bit less on the right side....Hey man, keeps us looking young bru!!! The other benefit being not having to do much to have a designer beard, lol. My mother in law thought I spent hours crafting mine, she was quite amused and relieved I think to hear that it grew that way. South Africans don't really appreciate nancy boys, lol.


I showed my wife your vid commenting on how I thought it must be a son or something. Dude even looks a little like James Franco in them specs & lid, too. Okay, maybe it's the thick & smoky ganja glasses I perpetually wear and the internet glow that had me thinking James popped over to stand in for the wake & bake

If it wasn't for my greys, I could pass for someone *weeks* younger than I really am!  

Afrikaaners don't rock out with stylish facial fuzz?
Where I come from it's an art form!
And I was "cursed" with a permanent Errol Flynn long before they became cool again. People thought I was an idiot, I'm sure  
They were right 

Oh!
And think of all the money we've been able to divert towards ganja through the decades by not being a total slave to the Schick & Bic & Gillette (Made from Wilkinson Steel&#8482.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2011)

veg room,these will be the strains i will be runing for some time to come.
after i get all the male out,and pic the best moms.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1737112
> veg room,these will be the strains i will be runing for some time to come.
> after i get all the male out,and pic the best moms.


I love that setup looks really nice. I wish mine could look that good right now.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I love that setup looks really nice. I wish mine could look that good right now.


thanks,its lots of work,need lots more room
thats all i got for veg,2 x 2,i was not expecting a 100% germ rate>>>dam mr.west & sicc

got to do more transplanting,never doing this many seeds again
but ima make sure to do them right,i been holding on to them to long,
i put some heri,new blue diesel/heri,white widow,grape ape..ect outside on may 1st,been out to check on them 4x,no pics,but they are doing ok.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> thanks,its lots of work,need lots more room
> thats all i got for veg,2 x 2,i was not expecting a 100% germ rate>>>dam mr.west & sicc
> 
> got to do more transplanting,never doing this many seeds again
> ...


How many seeds did you germinate?


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2011)

toolage 87 said:


> how many seeds did you germinate?


5 pk
5 dp
5 db x hh
5 hh x jh x sl x h
5 cesspool
2 eml
2 ny purple diesel
1 headband(bag seed/pond babie)
and 5 clones.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> 5 pk
> 5 dp
> 5 db x hh
> 5 hh x jh x sl x h
> ...


Very Nice selection. I hope that I can get some of mine sexed soon so that I can get things done with them sooner.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

hehe, and don't worry about what font you use Doob, that affliction goes to my wife, she always cringes at common fonts. Me no care though.

I agree on the razors, a pack lasts me yonks. Although my wife prefers a clean shaven DST.



DoobieBrother said:


> I showed my wife your vid commenting on how I thought it must be a son or something. Dude even looks a little like James Franco in them specs & lid, too. Okay, maybe it's the thick & smoky ganja glasses I perpetually wear and the internet glow that had me thinking James popped over to stand in for the wake & bake
> 
> If it wasn't for my greys, I could pass for someone *weeks* younger than I really am!
> 
> ...


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> Who has used BUDXL, TOP BOOSTER, MULTI ZEN, OR SHOOTING POWDER from House and Garden? How do u compare them to the generic additives out, im using BigBud/Budcandy... and should i continue with 5ml cal mag per gallon during flowering as i did with veg? thanks~~!


Bud XL works well top booster not so sure i'm going to try 1 sogouda with it and another with monster bloom to see what the difference is, the monster bloom beat the top booster hands down but i'm going to change bulbs and do it again just to be sure


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey cof, I've got a dumb question (yes, there are dumb questions). The Roms I'd always had before were autoflowering (I only smoked them, never grew 'em). How come these are initiated into flower by normal 12/12? You can give me the short answer, too lol. Thanks bud


Autoflowers are generally created by breeding a strain to a ruderalis which creates the autoflower. The romulan that we have does not have any ruderalis in its genetic background so it is subject to light times like all other sativa or indica strains.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

ahhh, thanks, COF. For some reason I though Rom was a ruderalis only strain... I have no clue where I got that from, either. Musta been da cheese.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 15, 2011)

wally nutter reporting in!

View attachment 1737370

we have new life. a baby Venus flytrap

the nirvana strain, not the carnivorous plant


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 15, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Nice Green what strain are those?


Thank's bro, the strain is Strawberry Diesel....seeds from holysmoke seeds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Yea. Well if you think of it the MH and HPS stuff cost $140 right there. The 6 inch cooltube cost $112. Jiffy Pucks cost almost $100 for a 1k pack. The big DEC bucket that I plan on using cost around $60 for the ait pump, air stones, net pots. Big bottle of B-1 Thrive was around $70 to $90. All 3 rooting hormones cost around $55. I hope I can get the hang of taking clones because once I do it will pay for its self back fast. If things go will I will be buying 25 2 inch net pots for my DC flowering section. The good thing about the amount that I spend it wasn't a all in 1 shot type of deal. I spend most of last year gathering every thing that is needed to get a grow going.


Youre gonna flower 25 plants with 70 watt bulbs?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Youre gonna flower 25 plants with 70 watt bulbs?


 I think it's 70 watts, as in 2 x 35.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Youre gonna flower 25 plants with 70 watt bulbs?


SOG freshly rooted clones put into flowering in 2 inch net pots in a dwc system so there would be no need to use alot of space with soil flowering.



duchieman said:


> I think it's 70 watts, as in 2 x 35.


No its a single 70w HPS light that I will be using for flowering in a square foot area.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> SOG freshly rooted clones put into flowering in 2 inch net pots in a dwc system so there would be no need to use alot of space with soil flowering.
> 
> No its a single 70w HPS light that I will be using for flowering in a square foot area.


1 plant frshly put into 12/12 from root will take up more than a square foot...

Good luck on fitting 24


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 1 plant frshly put into 12/12 from root will take up more than a square foot...
> 
> Good luck on fitting 24


Your not understanding. Its a clone that is freshly rooted in a 2 inch rockwool cube put into a 2 inch net pot into a DWC flowering area.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> SOG freshly rooted clones put into flowering in 2 inch net pots in a dwc system so there would be no need to use alot of space with soil flowering.
> 
> No its a single 70w HPS light that I will be using for flowering in a square foot area.



I stand corrected. Thought I read that somewhere. Your signature only makes reference to 35W bulbs but I missed the "as low as" part, I guess.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Your not understanding. Its a clone that is freshly rooted in a 2 inch rockwool cube put into a 2 inch net pot into a DWC flowering area.


I think i misread. You are buying 25 netpots, but not using them all at the same time?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> And you are saying that you want to flower 24 at the same time?


I could if I wanted but I will put a clone or 2 in every week so I can get a harvest every week


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I could if I wanted but I will put a clone or 2 in every week so I can get a harvest every week


 I truly think you are overestimating the power of your light, and the amount of space you think you have.

Please dont take this the wrong way, it is merely my opinion, and advice.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I truly think you are overestimating the power of your light, and the amount of space you think you have.
> 
> Please dont take this the wrong way, it is merely my opinion, and advice.


No because a 70w bulb can perfectly cover a single square foot area any more area trying to cover with the 70w would be pushing it.. I'm only expecting to yield 1/8 ounce per plant nothing more.

I'm only expecting a 70 HPS light to preform a little better then a 45w CFL.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 15, 2011)

. Some nasty bag seed that was. Oh, and I sweated and swore over those plants . . . Got excited and chopped em down after about 40 days flowering.

"Ah, memories. We will enjoy them."


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's an update on my little grow. I have another small light hanging over a pollenated female of my cross in my attic too to generate more seeds since I like this one so much. Trying out a LED light so we'll see how it does.

Anyway, here's a few pics and the more full, healthier looking ones are my cross:


LMFAO! look how jumbled this post is


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

nicee setup mate..


----------



## maphisto (Aug 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> . Some nasty bag seed that was. Oh, and I sweated and swore over those plants . . . Got excited and chopped em down after about 40 days flowering.
> 
> "Ah, memories. We will enjoy them."


 
dude, that looks good my first grow was in the summer of 2007 i bought a clone from a dispensary and i thought i could use regular soil.well the soil where i live is like clay.i went to ace hardware and bought some shizty nutes where the diirectons said mix a cap full.none the less it came out crappy,well at least i am in the know now,well not really i dont think you can ever stop learning.but my medicine now is like night/day i must say i am proud of my grows.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 15, 2011)

What distance do you guys recommend to keep your air-cooled 600W's from the tops?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Found a nug shot of the first plant i ever chopped


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

was it a nice smoke bill


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice and frosty! What strain?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bubba Kush, and not the caliconn one. Not sure of the breeder. Great smoke though


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like a Bubba, and a damn frosty one at that. You had an easy learning curve, eh Bill?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

hows everyone in the 600 club..


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Chillin, how's it in your world, K Murph?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2011)

purdy good in so cal. nice evening with not much to do. Had a power emergency so the plants only got water a few times over 18 hours. They look like they are fine though. I don't have lights in the bathroom, but the closet was patched back together to keep the plants happy. Gotta love my wife, I told her it's gonna cost a couple hundred to fix the electric, and she said I'm not too worried about having lights or a washing machine as long as your plants are ok. And she doesn't smoke. Isn't craigslist great, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Jig, after reading numerous stories about your wife's whole hearted support for your grow, I can whole heartedly say that your wife kicks ass. I love that my wife shows interest in what I'm doing in my cave... She's grown up around it, so she knows a fair amount. We're lucky guys, tho


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

doin fine mate thanks,just plodding along waiting with a bat for the postman to deliver my goods he better have em lol


Bobotrank said:


> Chillin, how's it in your world, K Murph?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

oh yeah, what's he bringin today?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

hopefully 50 super silver haze ,packages from usa and hopefully some more purchases form attitude and grow shops lol..


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

You're an addict, man. I like it.

What're you doing with 50 Silver Hazes? Sowing a countryside?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

lol wish they were feminized ones lol..and i wonder why they arent does anyone know


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

ima bit of a addict with the seed list i ordered..using most of them for swapping things..


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Good tactic. What's coming from the Attitude?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

this is whats on the way.....


*10 x california hash plant ( dinafem)
6 x jack herer (bc bud depot)
5 x panama (ace seeds) 
5 x critical (advanced seeds)
10 x pineapple chunk (barneys farm )
10 x berry bomb (bomb seeds)
6 x tahoe og ( cali connection)
5 x destroyer(cannaboigen)
6 x northern (cbd)
5 x orange bud (ceres seeds)
5 x green bud (ch9)
5 x lady purple(djamaan)
5 x black sugar rose (delisious seeds)
5 x berry ( dready seeds)
6 x kushberry ( dna)
7 x auto mazar (dutch passion )
5 x super sour og ( emerald triangle)
3 x candy (eva)
5 x iced grapefruit (female seeds)
5 x pineapple express( g13 labs )
5 x pepe le dank (gage green)
5 x northern ( genetickh)
5 x lowryders(homegrown)
10 x sour joker( hortilab)
10 x cheese 1 ( kaliman)
5 x powerskunk(kannabia) 
12 x jack cheeder(karma)
5 x northern lights specials( kc brains )
5 x daddys girl (kiwi seeds)
3 x eayryder( lowlife)
5 x double dutch(magus)
10 x ganesh(mandela seeds)
15 x nevilles haze(mr nice seeds)
5 x dutch dragon(paradise)
5 x black widow(positronic seeds)
5 x tutukahom(pyramid seeds)
5 x criticla haze(resin seeds)
6 x nevilles blackberry(riot seeds)
5 x royal cheese(royal queen seeds)
5 x ak48 auto fem(sagamartha)
5 x kilowatt(seedism)
5 x jack flash( sensi seeds)
6 x motivation(serious seeds)
5 x blue hymilayan(shortstuff)
 10 x plushberry(tga subcool)
5 x mk ultra (th)
5 x auto trojan(the 7 dwarfs)
12X phara farmhouse(reel seed company)
5 x white fya(vulkania)
5 x powerplant(white label)

Customer Comments: "n/a"
Order Summary: Product Product Code Quantity Price FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF Kiwiseeds Daddy's Girl
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds KIWI03 1 £32.99 Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds DNF04/DNF1004 1 £69.68 G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £29.99 Advanced Seeds Critical Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £5.99 Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £32.99 Bomb Seeds Berry Bomb Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £34.99 Cali Connection Seeds Tahoe OG Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds CAL9312/no du 1 £69.99 CannaBiogen Destroyer Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CN02F/cn02f 1 £55.99 CBD Seeds Northern
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds CN02F/cn02f 1 £21.99 Ceres Seeds Orange Bud Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CERES-009-5/CERES-009-10/ceres-009-5 1 £39.99 CH9 Female Seeds Green Bud
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CH9Z149/ch9508 1 £24.99 De Sjamaan Seeds Lady Purple Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CH9Z149/ch9508 1 £27.99 Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds DELK123/del512 1 £29.99 Dready Seeds Dready Berry
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £36.49 DNA Genetics OG #18 x Skunk
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £54.99 Dutch Passion Auto Mazar Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £27.99 Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £27.99 EVA Seeds Papa's Candy Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds EVAD99/EVA306 1 £23.49 Female Seeds X-Line Iced Grapefruit
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds FEMS132/FEMX0504 1 £19.99 Gage Green Seeds Pepe Le Dank
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds FEMS132/FEMX0504 1 £24.99 Genehtik Seeds Northern Lights X
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds GENE319/oos 1 £22.99 Homegrown Fantaseeds Amazing Haze
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds HF029/HF029 1 £60.99 Hortilab Seeds Sour Joker
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds HF029/HF029 1 £79.99 KALIMAN SEEDS CHEESE#1
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds HF029/HF029 1 £64.99 Kannabia Seeds Power Skunk Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £26.99 Karma Genetics Seeds Jack Cheddar
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £44.99 KC Brains Northern Lights Special Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £26.99 Lowryder Easy Ryder (AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47)
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £25.99 Magus Genetics Double Dutch Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds MAG-08-5/MAG-08 1 £61.99 Mandala Seeds Ganesh
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds MAN359/MAND10 1 £25.99 Mr Nice Seeds Nevilles Haze
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 15 Seeds MAN359/MAND10 1 £101.99 Paradise Seeds Dutch Dragon
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds PARV21/du 1 £44.98 Positronics Seeds Black Widow Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds POS5103/POS0101 1 £11.99 Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds POS5103/POS0101 1 £27.99 Resin Seeds Critical Haze Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £38.99 Riot Seeds Neville's Blackberry Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £79.99 Royal Queen Seeds Royal Cheese Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £34.00 SAGARMATHA SEEDS AK48 Automatic Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £41.99 Seedism KILLAWATT Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds T-K-WATT-FEM/T K WATT FEM 1 £39.99 Sensi Seeds Limited Edition Feminized Jack Flash #5
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds T-K-WATT-FEM/T K WATT FEM 1 £54.99 Serious Seeds Motavation Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds T-K-WATT-FEM/T K WATT FEM 1 £61.99 Short Stuff Seeds Blue Himalaya Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds SHO2136/SS05FEM 1 £32.99 TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds TGAU125/no du 1 £58.99 T H Seeds MK Ultra Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds S027-5/S027-10/S027-5 1 £39.99 The 7 Dwarfs Seeds Trojan Auto Flowering Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds S027-5/S027-10/S027-5 1 £49.99 The Real Seed Company Pahari Farmhouse
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RSCPAH12 / RSCPAH/NO-DU 1 £13.99 White Label Feminized Power Plant
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds WLF0506/wlf0506 1 £46.99 FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds White Siberian
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Super Silver
free seed 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Critical + AUTOMATIC
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic
free seed 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds
DNA-017 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE HORTILAB SEEDS SUPER SOUR SKUNK REG 10
FREE HORTILAB SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE KALIMAN SEEDS CHEESE#1
FREE KALIMAN SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE Riot Seeds x 3 Regular
FREE RIOT SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 3 FREE Serious Seeds Biddy's Sister
3 FREE Serious Seeds Biddy's Sister 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF Order Date/Time: Aug 14 2011, 16:40 PM Payment Method: sagepay
Shipping Method: GREAT BRITAIN
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE
Subtotal: £1917.22 Discount Coupon
420 - £191.72 Total Tax: £0.00 Shipping: £4.50 Grand Total: £1730.00*


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

plus 50 ssh and daddys girls...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2011)

Heh heh, nice pic of your first grow, bobo 

Them were the days, eh?


*August 13, 2008*
My first grow at day 54 from the seed pushing up out of the soil (1-gallon ice cream bucket with Miracle Grow soil, and 140watts of standard household CFL's ([email protected] 26watts)).


----------



## 209whitebread (Aug 15, 2011)

nice lookin, watch out for that dirty bastard silvester


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> You're an addict, man. I like it.
> 
> What're you doing with 50 Silver Hazes? Sowing a countryside?


Once I can get the hang of cloning and I can get my hands on the strains that make up Super Silver Haze I will be doing alot of batches of seeds.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

then u can message me and ill have sum lol


Toolage 87 said:


> Once I can get the hang of cloning and I can get my hands on the strains that make up Super Silver Haze I will be doing alot of batches of seeds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

209whitebread said:


> nice lookin, watch out for that dirty bastard silvester









Got it covered, my man


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> then u can message me and ill have sum lol


Hahaha I'll prob do a back cross of each strain that I use to make the Super Silver Haze 4 to 6 times before I find it legit then I might see if seed banks want to buy them off of me.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

but cum to me aswell ill grow anything if it produces buds lol


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> but cum to me aswell ill grow anything if it produces buds lol


So make a strain that will take 14 weeks to produce 1 gram of dry bud and give it to you to grow? Sounds good to me. I'm game for that.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

hahaha doubt lad lol...nice try haha..seriously though if you get things done like that get in touch mate and ill sort it..


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha doubt lad lol...nice try haha..seriously though if you get things done like that get in touch mate and ill sort it..


We'll have to see how things go first with cloning because I have to perfect it first.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

np mate....theres loads of info on advanced section i started a thread on it..


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Heh heh, nice pic of your first grow, bobo
> 
> Them were the days, eh?
> 
> ...


Hey Doob, this wasn't me... I saw it tho... but. can't. remember. where. cheeese. tooooo. strrrooooonnnnggggg


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Man alive!
My bad!
It was shnkrmn!
Oops!



shnkrmn said:


> . Some nasty bag seed that was. Oh, and I sweated and swore over those plants . . . Got excited and chopped em down after about 40 days flowering.
> 
> "Ah, memories. We will enjoy them."


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> np mate....theres loads of info on advanced section i started a thread on it..


Good read up. I might try out DWC cloning or aero cloning.

Hahaha heck I think I'm gonna try out my little 3.5w LED light to see if that will work or not and if soo that will be awsome.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure If I should call you Brother Doob, or Father Doob now, but I like the avatar.....zonder comic sans, lmao.

Morning guys and gal(singluar plural, we always seem to scare em away.....wtf)


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Not sure If I should call you Brother Doob, or Father Doob now, but I like the avatar.....zonder comic sans, lmao.
> 
> Morning guys and gal(singluar plural, we always seem to scare em away.....wtf)


Hi little green guy. *Pokes the little green thing to see what happens when it gets poked* =)


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't poke crocodiles with sticks, lol!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 16, 2011)

damn murphy what did you do drop a million dollars? 

and yall guys got me lost^


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Droman, this is RIU and the internet! Hope you are no longer lost. And did no one ever tell you not to poke crocodiles with sticks? I thought that was common teaching practise worldwide. Hope the cheeses are keeping you happy.

PEace, DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

its more like 15 but 9 in uk..


dababydroman said:


> damn murphy what did you do drop a million dollars?
> 
> and yall guys got me lost^


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 16, 2011)

aaahh i thought this place looked familiar. lol and no noone ever told me, they just expected me to know i think.

and yes i have the tower of cheesa in my back yard, startin to flower. 

hopefully i can get some pics sooner than later. damn camaras with there high technology, doesnt wana accept a universal charger.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

DPQ's for the chop today me thinks....





















Peace and off to do the deadly deed...timber.

DST


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 16, 2011)

mmmmMMMM....My mouth is watering DST! Looking frosty and dence!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2011)

Are there any club 600 members in the Seattle area? You can pm me.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Nice video clip DST. I had a craving for some Python the other day and was watching Life of Brian. That stuff never gets old.
> 
> Hey Heads Up, those are some pretty girls there. Nice and bushy. I like a little bush every now and then. I'm wondering, is that a small veg tent you have them in? If so, I'm curious what size it is. Thanks.


If I remember correctly I got it from htgsupply.com and they called it a mother tent. It's twenty two or three inches wide and fifty one long, it fits a four foot fluro perfectly and can handle a six tube light, t-5. I use a four tube light my ex partner has a six tube light in his...and speaking of ex growing partners I visited his grow last night and it looks spectacular after four weeks of flowering. He has three colombian golds, three super skunks and two tangerine dream. In his tent he has a critical+kali mist, a morning glory and something else scrogged and it looks great too, can't wait to get mine started later this week. The colombian gold looks and smells spectacular, very sweet smelling, his super skunks have some of the best smell I've had the pleasure to inhale.

Starting my scrog this week, I'll get some pics up as soon as I have it all in place.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2011)

DST said:


> DPQ's for the chop today me thinks....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This deserves a bump.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2011)

Just checked my DPQ and its bout a week behinde that one d. Looks fucking awesome mate, where they come from again? Is it Breeders Boutique?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> Just checked my DPQ and its bout a week behinde that one d. Looks fucking awesome mate, where they come from again? Is it Breeders Boutique?


Why yes, mr west! That is exactly where they came from! I have MINE! Do YOU have YOURS?!


 breedersboutique



Sorry about the font choice but they are limited here.​


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes indeed, they are the very same Mr West, DPQ from Breeders Boutique. Man it is some frosty shizzle.

What have I started, lol. no problem about the font Duchie, hehehe, I did giggle.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

So this is what happens when you deal with massive corporations: You want to check that what you are sending them is correct, so you contact A/R (account receivable) people and expect a simple, yes this invoice is okay, or no, you must include the following details. Actually no, this is how it goes.

Email1: From me to recipient 1. Can you confirm these details?
Email2: Recipient of email 1 emails recipient 2. Can you confirm these details please?
.....................................lots of dots means lots of time goes by.....................oh no, more dots.................aaaah, not more dots.
Email3: From me to recipient 2. Hello , can you confirm these details please?
Email4: Recipient 2 is out of office, please contact recipient number 3.
Email 5: Me to recipient number 3. Hello can you confirm these details are correct?
....................................oh no, the DOTS are back......................................dots back in big effect..............................
Email 6: From me to recipient number 1, 2, and 3. Anyone???????

This is why the world is in such a FUKKIN shambles. As my Gran always say's, NO ONE DOES THEIR JOB RIGHT THESE DAYS SON!

Cup of tea and a jegoint to calm the nerves, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Looks like a Bubba, and a damn frosty one at that. You had an easy learning curve, eh Bill?


Yeah, I was fortunate to start off with good genetics  and a lot of reading here on RIU


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 16, 2011)

Mornin' 600. Today is a busy one, so no time to fawk around this morn. . . gotta go take care of the girls. Hope you're all well. . . 

Bill, it shows homie. Great job


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't know how many of us are baseball fans, but regardless we can all welcome a new member to the 600 club:

Jim Thome joins 600 club


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Don't know how many of us are baseball fans, but regardless we can all welcome a new member to the 600 club:
> 
> Jim Thome joins 600 club


the 8th man,thats crazy.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 16, 2011)

Wooo Sign Me Up.!!.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2011)

I will vouch for the pedo. 



RawBudzski said:


> Wooo Sign Me Up.!!. View attachment 1738374View attachment 1738375


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

O'k you guys want a blast from the past? Check this baby out, and i drove 12 miles to U-Haul to buy this box just for this my first ever grow....

So back in the day when i was young , im not a kid anymore!But sometimes i sit back and wish i was a kid again! I REMEMBER WAY BACK WHEN...lol

And the last pic is my baby and i was so proud of her she actually produced some really nice fruity smoke got you really high and what more could we ask for right 1/2 ounce total weight Blue mystic from Nirvanna 9.5 weeks flower..I remember way back then!!


Thank you 600 for the places you have takin me since these days...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Heh, heh...
Pic of my first plant after 30 days of vegging (topped once already).

Don't be jealous, bc99: one day you *too* can grow monsters like *THIS* baby!

(**October 28, 2008*)


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Heh, heh...
> Pic of my first plant after 30 days of vegging (topped once already).
> 
> Don't be jealous, bc99: one day you *too* can grow monsters like *THIS* baby!
> ...


 


when was the last time u watered that girl...she looks thirsty nvm that was a long time ago but she needed water in this pic


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 16, 2011)

whomp whomp whaaaamp


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

akhiymjames said:


> when was the last time u watered that girl...she looks thirsty nvm that was a long time ago but she needed water in this pic


Hmmm... the last time I watered her was....

*March of 2009* when I chopped her.


Also, please note that the surface of the soil is moist, indicating a recent watering. 

But I appreciate the advice. 

Nah, I have no pretense of being any kind of an awesome grower, even after 3 years and about 150 plants.
Imagine how many times I nearly gave up while the little sucker put-putted along for 6 months.
It did produce 3/4-oz of killer smoke, but that's a looooooong time for a newbie to mess things up and get into trouble with it. 
I am truly amazed it lived through all my mistakes and experiments.


(**this was that plant at 45 days of flowering (126 days since sprouting), and adding 320 watts of mixed spectrum T-12 lighting*)













**After adding the 320 watts of T-12 lighting, it took only 2 days to double in size.*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> whomp whomp whaaaamp


(until upping the lighting with the 320watts extra) Every time I'd look at my little plant in the mornings was like getting that "Price is Right" *fail* horn burst 

[video=youtube;1ytCEuuW2_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats is great! Classic my friend, but she turned out beautiful...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, SB 
So much anxiety, angst, and worry over growing that first one, and pressure to prove to my wife I could do it so I could upgrade to better gear.
Those great early samples that gave hope, and the dried & cured bud that was better than any I'd bought in the recent years.
Man, seems like ages ago...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I could not say that any better..My first gift after my first grow was a 250watt switchable from you know who!! From then it been 400w and the newest 600w ...lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

If anyone wants to impress the ladies, they can get one of those greeting cards with the micro recorder/speaker in it, take the guts out and record this:

[video=youtube;cT2aIoBHKeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT2aIoBHKeE[/video]

Then, rig it up in your trousers so that, when it's time to "_lay her down by the fire_" it plays when your zipper area is opened 

You'll either get slapped, get a laugh, or get laid. 
Maybe all three if your lucky.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> I could not say that any better..My first gift after my first grow was a 250watt switchable from you know who!! From then it been 400w and the newest 600w ...lol


Wives are strange, and awesome 
(wives of either gender, for those of other persuasions. I don't discriminate in that regard.  )


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If anyone wants to impress the ladies, they can get one of those greeting cards with the micro recorder/speaker in it, take the guts out and record this:
> 
> [video=youtube;cT2aIoBHKeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT2aIoBHKeE[/video]
> 
> ...


That's hilarious. You'd have to be able to loop it though. That's just a tad too short.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

I think Rush did an 18-minute long version of it back in '78


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for the walk down memory lane with the grows. Time for me to stop lurking around in peoples threads and go to bed. Nighty night and enjoy the rest of your Tuesday, it's Wednesday for me now.
Until tomorrow. DST


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I think Rush did an 18-minute long version of it back in '78


 Did it have a bridge? Cause you know it has to have a bridge, to fill the gap.

_Oh excuse me! 
Oh will you excuse me?
I'm just trying to find the bridge...
Has anybody seen the bridge?
Bridge?

(Have you seen the bridge?) 
I ain't seen the bridge! 

(Where's that confounded bridge?)_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Get some sleep!

Peace, D


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Did it have a bridge? Cause you know it has to have a bridge, to fill the gap.
> 
> _Oh excuse me!
> Oh will you excuse me?
> ...


**You asked for it:* 

[video=youtube;mjMRSIYO11g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjMRSIYO11g[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

I WANT what your smoking!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah,Me too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

One of these years we'll all have to get together and mix up a huge ol' bag o' bud gumbo and just get wrecked


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I WANT what your smoking!





stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah,Me too.





DoobieBrother said:


> One of these years we'll all have to get together and mix up a huge ol' bag o' bud gumbo and just get wrecked


Actually, I think what we want to be smoking is whatever MC Frontalot was enjoying while making up that little ditty


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's a possible current entry for the gumbo, sannie's new blue diesel







cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn!
All my rep power has inbred on itself!
I can't rep none of yous, no how!
I'm going to have to venture out into other threads to spread the love before I can respond in kind to those in the 600 who are long overdue from me.
Sorry guys, I try, but es no bueno until I get out & rep others in riu.
Now, where are my flame-retardant longjohns.... ah there they are!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

COF, I love those Autumn colors!
Shiny leaves make it look like the smoothest of lizard skins.
Or a fire-breathing, brain-eating velociraptor looking for it's next meal


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> COF, I love those Autumn colors!
> Shiny leaves make it look like the smoothest of lizard skins.
> Or a fire-breathing, brain-eating velociraptor looking for it's next meal


The colors are courtesy of a window a/c. Day temps get to 92, but night temps go to 64. I have a dog that is front of the vent that is turning colors, but only that one.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool! (pun unintended, but I'll take it)
I'll be drawing in very cool air from outside by the time mine are well into flowering (November/December), so I hope I get some neat color changes.
I almost got some in a couple of the MTF's last time, thanks to the chilly Spring weather we had.
Had some subtle pinks and reds and purples where the chlorophyll production started near the bases of the sugarleaves.

If some of mine change hues, it'll be a first for me. 

**edit:
always neat to see a plant from closer views like that, too. Zoom in and the same basic fractal pattern is there. Zoom in again, and it's there again. *


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

New Grow - UPDATE - 
timeline: Oregon, 
City, Salem, 
southside
5:06pm PST

*Move Over Spotted Dick!
Tap Root Spotted In Oregon!*


I was just now checking for any signs of sprouts from the seeds I planted yesterday morning at 1am (_you know: bulges in the soil like Wile E. Coyote, esq. trying to get at the Roadrunner, all kinds of sneaky and subterranean-like & shit_), when I saw what looked like a seed lying on the soil's surface in the pot marked as #08 of the Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/ and "?" beans.
So I worriedly moved the soil away from it to make a hole and re-bury it when, to my wondering eyes did appear, but a taproot with the hue of the finest alabaster (_or Diane Chambers' exquisite dancer's hiney (*see "Night Shift" for proof)_) 





extendend out and down the length of the seed, on it's way down into the waiting soil!
I covered it up with soil and let it be without disturbing it.
Time to inoculate the soil with the mychorrizae (after I pick up the wife).

Thanks again Seed Fairy!


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 16, 2011)

Heres my contribution to Club 600, 2 x Femmed Super lemon haze by Greenhouse Seed Co, SCROGGED, top feed to recycle, Cyco nutes, 600W Retro Fit MH/HPS lamps, wk 10 flower


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2011)

fat buds [420],keep'em comeing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Another one who makes me ashamed to call myself a Grower... 
Awesome, dude!


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Another one who makes me ashamed to call myself a Grower...
> Awesome, dude!


appreciate the kind words, im sure youve had some successful grows though, theres lots of factors, lumens, environment, phenotypes, genetics, feeding schedule, medium, space, etc, etc.... 1 x 600w can produce big yields under the right circumstances.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL I stop in for a hot minute to peep the prOn and I find a panty shot of Diane Chambers! Hahahah, GD I love the 600! Looking stellar COF, Doobiebrother and Haze! I love prOn.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey 420....fuck yeah! Crazy shit bro! As a new grower, I have a hard time wrapping my mind around a garden like that! Truly inspiring....Make's me want to get in my room and do some work....


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Hey 420....fuck yeah! Crazy shit bro! As a new grower, I have a hard time wrapping my mind around a garden like that! Truly inspiring....Make's me want to get in my room and do some work....


And then you get all ticked off because you've done everything you can already. A watched pot never boils.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2011)

Good evening, duchie 
Hope you're well over there 
9pm and 26c outside here. I'm glad the 600watter is at rest for a week or two, other wise I'd have to pipe in some of the A/C into the grow box.
Supposed to get to about 30c tomorrow.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

Our days are warm but our nights have been fairly cool in the mid to upper teens. It's that gap in day temps, as well as the gathering geese, that starts telling me summer's end is near.


----------



## incognito5320 (Aug 16, 2011)

White Widow. Day 42 of 12/12. The end is in sight!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Another one who makes me ashamed to call myself a Grower...
> Awesome, dude!


I think your garden rocks, Doob (when it's up, that is). btw, how're those potato chip bags coming?

edit: I'm off to bed. Not before I rip some Cheeeeeeeeese, though. Have a great night 600.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> O'k you guys want a blast from the past? Check this baby out, and i drove 12 miles to U-Haul to buy this box just for this my first ever grow....
> 
> So back in the day when i was young , im not a kid anymore!But sometimes i sit back and wish i was a kid again! I REMEMBER WAY BACK WHEN...lol
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;q0WMSovOboY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0WMSovOboY[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

Too funny Doob!


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> And then you get all ticked off because you've done everything you can already. A watched pot never boils.


Actually Doing some renovation's on the room bro, so there's alway's plenty to do. The wifey gave me the green light to "step it up" a bit, so I'm kind of doing what I can while my ladie's finish up (about 2 week's). Also, I wanted to ask you 600 hundred bro's a quick question. I am planning on purchasing a new bulb for my 600 watter,and I was just wondering if you guy's had any suggestions as to what bulb I should go with. Thank's guy's(and girl's).


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking good bro. You and I are 1 day apart with are grow's....Gonna be a good fall!!!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 16, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Actually Doing some renovation's on the room bro, so there's alway's plenty to do. The wifey gave me the green light to "step it up" a bit, so I'm kind of doing what I can while my ladie's finish up (about 2 week's). Also, I wanted to ask you 600 hundred bro's a quick question. I am planning on purchasing a new bulb for my 600 watter,and I was just wondering if you guy's had any suggestions as to what bulb I should go with. Thank's guy's(and girl's).


Seems as though quite a few of us here have these exceptional ladies in our lives, putting up with us. Now picture us all as wine makers guzzling it back every night. Never mind what that would do to my marriage. It would have a drastic impact on my typing speed and accuracy fo sho!


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice tunes from MC Frontalot and Ahmed (never heard of him - sounds good though Bill) Kind of reminds me a bit of one of the guys voices from the Pharcyde.

And welcome to 420, awesome scrog, and COF's beautiful colours of Autumn!!! And incognito in the final stretch, sheesh, go to bed for 6 hours and it all happens.

I must start renovations today. My cheese vertical football goal scrogs are outgrowing their nets already......must smorganize.

Hope all you Americanos and others in more sunnier climates have a nice sleepy.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

Is the cheese twice the size of the scrog now then, cheese can stretch like Mr Armstrong.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Will get you a pic in a bit.....brb.

I think though, and this is my theory. I was vegging outside and you could already see pre flowers so that had started things off, it honestly hasn't stretched massively. pics to come.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I think your garden rocks, Doob (when it's up, that is). btw, how're those potato chip bags coming?
> 
> edit: I'm off to bed. Not before I rip some Cheeeeeeeeese, though. Have a great night 600.


Almost have the walls covered.
Looking shiny.
Not sure if it will reflect equal to/less than/greater than flat white painted walls, but if it doesn't, it'll be easy enough to pull off so I can apply a fresh coat of white Kilz paint.
Will have lots of pics over the next few days.


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 17, 2011)

Here guys, some of my local Melbourne fella's, track just released on 360's new mixtape "Stand the Fuck Up";

To download the mixtape, go here;
http://www.mediafire.com/?iwxtf98k8ncdxq8

360 ft Illy x Kayne West - Power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1ySRrxmNp0

Primary Source - Recreations
http://soundcloud.com/haze_steam/primary-source-recreations#

360 x Fleet Foxes - No matter what i do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFANld-W-PA

few of my fav tracks for this month.

Hope you Enjoy.


----------



## SHAZZAM96 (Aug 17, 2011)

hey [420] haze what was the final yeild on dat cause thats absolutly fan-tab-ulous:}


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

that she blows mr West...


mr west said:


> Is the cheese twice the size of the scrog now then, cheese can stretch like Mr Armstrong.














DPQ






Laters,

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

so is the cheese through the screen then or held back by it? Killing it with dpq, cant wait to chop mine, i scrumped 6 bottom branches the other day and it was fine lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

very nice dst mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

new package from shanti...View attachment 1739844View attachment 1739845View attachment 1739846View attachment 1739847


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

eh? Is that not the same thing, lol.

The screen was placed in front of the plant, the plant has grown through the screen and is now also being held back by the screen, lmao. If a cola gets to larey I just sling a tie round it and tie that off to the screen. I have posted loads of pics of this Fred, where have you been bru? From the start, the side, the back, more shots of the side, back, front.....I don't think I can bore people with any more pics of it, lol.

I'll let you off, I know you got things on yer mind lad 




mr west said:


> so is the cheese through the screen then or held back by it? Killing it with dpq, cant wait to chop mine, i scrumped 6 bottom branches the other day and it was fine lol


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

So my good friend Fred is up to speed. This is how it started off lad.
















As you can see, it tends to lean forward towards the light.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

The last few weeks has been a bit of a blur even for me lol, thank goodness for the likes at least i get chance to say ive read the odd post but my brain dont remember 3 quarters of what i read. Im waiting for them to invent the drug that the film limitless, what opens up the 90% of ya brain that u dont use.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> The last few weeks has been a bit of a blur even for me lol, thank goodness for the likes at least i get chance to say ive read the odd post but my brain dont remember 3 quarters of what i read. Im waiting for them to invent the drug that the film limitless, what opens up the 90% of ya brain that u dont use.


Tell me about it bro, indoor almost ready, outdoor taking off, and oh yeah.......all that damn honey oil to make....lol Good thing I have like 3 calanders, and a big journal going, because everything is looking like a big green "blur"!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

'Morning in here DST. . . just lurking as usual. Your Cheesey SCROG is looking dreamy. If mine are half as good, I'm set


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a request for a smoke report on the new blue diesel so...

The typical new blue diesel has a stone that starts in the stomach and slowly spreads to the head. This strain is mainly a head high that lasts for about 2 hours being an 8 out of 10. Both have the fuelly smell and taste with this strain being a little sweeter.
Also, she finished at 7 weeks. Picture was taken at harvest, day 49


cof


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

nice looking cola mate and wouldnt mind a smoke it either..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

Heh, heh, heh...

Awoke this morning to find that there are only about four stragglers yet to push out of the soil (*and some of the stragglers are bulging up*)!!!

I tried to snap some pics while I innoculated the soil but they are small enough to mostly blend in with the soil/perlite in the background, so will take more pics when they are bigger.
But here is one where they can be seen:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

Have tried to get out amongst the unwashed masses elsewhere in riu, tried to blend in, but damn....
Thank Flying Spaghetti Monster for the 600 ! ! ! ! ! 

[video=youtube;dvuxDfFPmQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvuxDfFPmQ8[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Have tried to get out amongst the unwashed masses elsewhere in riu, tried to blend in, but damn....
> Thank Flying Spaghetti Monster for the 600 ! ! ! ! !


yeah man. It's rough out there. Kinda makes me worry about humanity. Then the 600 redeems my faith in man. We are ok I think. Nice plant and report CoF.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

I've seen this roughness that you speak of, Jig. People get mad for seemingly nothing... it's weird. Lots of egos, I guess. The 600 and it's peeps are where I chill. I have a hard time going too far outside of that.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2011)

in the new home,i need a rest.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess it's not like I'm a superior being or anything (*I still feel bad about my outburst a couple of weeks back. Not cool...* ).
But I like think that I give Reason and Truth and chance to rattle around in my brain pan once in a while to see what sticks. 
Ah, well, at least there is intelligent discourse here (and other places on riu, I just get sucked into some of those threads where I have just see WTF is wrong with some people).

Sprouts are now under a pair of CFL lamps soaking up the rays....
Going to be nice to get this grow fully underway!


I'll take a rest with you, *genuity* (*and nice looking brood you got going there*).
Who'd a thunk auguring in 100 plus little holes and sprinkling mycorrhizae would be such a bother, but my back is tired.
It's Bowl:30... Union Break!!!
Smoke if you got some!


FYI, in case anyone asks you: it is flippn' difficult to play bass along to Rush's album "Caress of Steel" (*1975*) with the tip of your finger sliced open:
(**but I'm doing it. Just finished it up. Time to smokify my brain...*)

(**Such a great album. This is one of the more challenging songs of theirs to play from beinning to end. So many styles are represented, you should really take a listen*)
"The Fountain of Lamneth"

[video=youtube;4mC7j-fxqfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mC7j-fxqfs[/video]

*The mortal wound...*








*...sliced it trying to get the plastic packaging off of my new and spifftacular indoor/outdoor thermometer with wireless remote sensor:*


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Have tried to get out amongst the unwashed masses elsewhere in riu, tried to blend in, but damn....
> Thank Flying Spaghetti Monster for the 600 ! ! ! ! !


It's nice knowing you can say something on here, with out it potentially turing in to a freaking brawl....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> It's nice knowing you can say something on here, with out it potentially turing in to a freaking brawl....lol


What are you trying to say Green Apple. You think my plants suck! grrrr. lol just kidding bro. It is a fantabulous place.

Nice work G. That looks clean as hell. Nice orderly spot for the girls to let loose.

cheers 6ers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn!
Sorry, I meant to type genuity, not COF..
I do need to spark up....

So tired today..


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

I am sparking with you, just cycled into town and back and broke my record of getting there, down to two songs now, lol (that's how sophisticated my timing methods are)!

Exo Cheddar and a nice cuppa tea...and a biscuit of course!!!
Slurp....aaaaaahhhh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

If I had a stash of exo, I'd be there in one song!
Due to my legs, it might have to be a Rush epic, but it's one song, none the less... 

*do they have a "Slow Lane" for people like me over there? Or would there be 70 and 80 year olds passing me by, ringing their bells angrily as they give me the business for being a lollygagger?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

one bike lane fits all lad...there's a trillion near misses a day, it's such fun!!! lol.


DoobieBrother said:


> If I had a stash of exo, I'd be there in one song!
> Due to my legs, it might have to be a Rush epic, but it's one song, none the less...
> 
> *do they have a "Slow Lane" for people like me over there? Or would there be 70 and 80 year olds passing me by, ringing their bells angrily as they give me the business for being a lollygagger?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn, I went back to the thread that had me so exhausted (THANKS duchie  ).
Said my final peace and deleted the automatic subscription so I can move forward in life... 

Time to blaze and chillax in the glow of The 600...

*"Rivendell"*
[video=youtube;BZce6-rQNyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZce6-rQNyA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> one bike lane fits all lad...there's a trillion near misses a day, it's such fun!!! lol.


The vids I've seen on youtube are crazy with bike traffic!
Well, keeps you sharp and alert, I'll bet and, if the bike pedalling doesn't get your heart pumping, I guess some close encounters of the spoke-wheeled kind on each ride would take care of most cardio-vascular needs


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2011)

And don't forget the damn trains that drive right through the middle of the street with no guard rails to warn you. I swear they are silent too... like death machines rolling around looking for unsuspecting stoned tourists. hahaha. They aim for the red bikes, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And don't forget the damn trains that drive right through the middle of the street with no guard rails to warn you. I swear they are silent too... like death machines rolling around looking for unsuspecting stoned tourists. hahaha. They aim for the red bikes, lol.


Jeez.
You know they amortize the cost in human life when deciding on certain safety features? (not one particular place, or even a company, just all of them)
The cost of potential financial compensation for injury or death over a certain percentage of groups of the populace are tallied up and weighed against the cost of horns, or gates, or separate cordons for mass transit (even proper seats and restraints inside the trolleys).
Pretty wild when you think about it


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

saying that though doob, if you go to a tram stop in Amsterdam, or most places in Holland/NL. There is about 4 foot of space to stand in and the tram pumps up right next to the kerb. No rail, not even a white line to say, "better not step past this"! People just have to use their common sense. A set of rails makes me think, heavy machine with no steering wheel possibly coming this way, look up! lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

My wife was showing me this...Dutch people, lmfao.
http://loldutchpeople.tumblr.com/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> saying that though doob, if you go to a tram stop in Amsterdam, or most places in Holland/NL. There is about 4 foot of space to stand in and the tram pumps up right next to the kerb. No rail, not even a white line to say, "better not step past this"! People just have to use their common sense. A set of rails makes me think, heavy machine with no steering wheel possibly coming this way, look up! lol.


Yeah, over here common sense is sometimes uncommon


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, over here common sense is sometimes uncommon


Not sometimes! Unbelievable how so many people in this country can survive there are so many stupid people!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

Have my new spot for vegging set up, new sprouts are now under T-12 mixed spectrums


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, over here common sense is sometimes uncommon


One of my favorite movies of all times. Mel Brooks is a genius!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And don't forget the damn trains that drive right through the middle of the street with no guard rails to warn you. I swear they are silent too... like death machines rolling around looking for unsuspecting stoned tourists. hahaha. They aim for the red bikes, lol.


They aim for me lol, you walk around stoned as fuck thinking who's ringing that damn bell turn around and there's a tram bearing down at you lol


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha ha ha.....Where I'm from you have a better chance getting hit by a tractor (or a cow), than a train....Think I'm gonna hop on the 4-wheeler, and head down town....lol


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 17, 2011)

Its only been a few days and I'm left in awe at the results I'm seeing in the T5 > 600W transition. This club is incredible.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2011)

*First two shots are of Sannies Killing Fields, she's getting close, gonna peep through the scope in a minute. She's been fading the past few days and picking up momentum. I untied her a few days ago to let her breath freely a bit, something I like to do towards harvest to increase airflow through the canopy. 

Second two shots are the newest addition to the flower box, bubblegum. I tried it once before and it did not turn out well. These are different genetics (clone) from a friend. Just going to super crop through the stretch and let her fly after that. Will probably end up tying her down after a while. Overall I think she has potential








Next into the box will be Northern Lights! My first attempt at that one so I'm kind of excited to do such a legendary strain that has contributed so much to the evolution of dank! *


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, I went back to the thread that had me so exhausted (THANKS duchie  ).
> Said my final peace and deleted the automatic subscription so I can move forward in life...
> 
> Time to blaze and chillax in the glow of The 600...
> ...


now that you have an empty spot can you please subscribe to my journal doobie. link it in my sig and heres some scissor hash fresh from my just harvested cherry cheese livers i will share with you.



DST can you please advertise the 600 club video in my journal too, thanks. Im thinkin about getting that Roor bong. Have a chillin day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> now that you have an empty spot can you please subscribe to my journal doobie. link it in my sig and heres some scissor hash fresh from my just harvested cherry cheese livers i will share with you.
> 
> View attachment 1740916
> 
> DST can you please advertise the 600 club video in my journal too, thanks. Im thinkin about getting that Roor bong. Have a chillin day.


Now sub'd 
I was checking it out earlier, real, real nice set up!
And I do loves me some sticky scissor hash!


*my Cheese Berry Haze bean sprouted nicely, and I'm looking forward to my first cheese based smoke


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

Heh, i must be one of the few that jut bins their scissor hash. I need to get around to buying myself some snips like that, think i remember reading Fiskar as the better choice. I just trim using some kitchen scissors.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2011)

right on raw,what og is this?





looking real good....


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice Home Depot buckets lol. I have the same ones..


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

That is LA OG right their in its 5th week.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Im thinkin about getting that Roor bong. Have a chillin day.


Have you looked at SOV glass yet Amber? For the money you can spend on a Roor SOV makes some great pieces. . . 50 x 5 is solid!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1741011View attachment 1741014View attachment 1741015View attachment 1741016View attachment 1741017


 Yummy 
I think Im a plant sometimes lol seriously my first thought was "that mixed spectrum looks really comfortable" haha 
nice raw.

Everything looks and sounds fine and dandy in the 6, as usual and honestly as I expected  good to see  Hope everyone is well


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

thank you.. I enjoy using mh/hps.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> thank you.. I enjoy using mh/hps.


Im sure your plants do too!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2011)

A few of the outdoor biatches






Hashberry






Big ass stalk on this lady 






Timewarp 






lost track of this one but its either romulan, maui skunk, or cheeseberry haze, Either way im chillin 


























More Timewarp 

My lady breeders

Cali O compliments of the good ole fairy  











Maui Skunk compliments of the road fairy hehe.... 






And last but surely not least  Morning glory. 

Got just a shit load of early bud pron to show off when this gorilla gets some free time.  bro's 1BMM


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy sheet dude. Those are fuking massive... The colas might be the size of your effing waist by the time they are ready for harvest, too. Well done my man!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

Christ on a pogo stick, there be monsters in them hills!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2011)

I recognise the monster from your last update bmm  
You owe me a new keyboard btw.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahh haha fuck yeah my nizzles those are just a couple  I got a few timewarp already budding out like mad. So far nearly 75% of the crop is 8ft high and goign ^^^^ and <<<< >>>>> hahaha. Ill put up a few more pics tomorrow night. One TW has been flowering for a month already???? Its a mutant lol.  1BMM


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

I have massive envy. Yet it's still not as big as your plants. Eagerly awaiting those fotos, man...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2011)

Its a hell of alot of work fellas. Anybody that thinks theyll get plants like this without caring for them is sorely mistaken lol. Me poor bones dont get a rest between work and my girls. Lately we have had to water 2 times per week all by hand and im talking around 750 gallons hiking every bit of it. Its been hella dry last few months fuck!!! Need rain......


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn! I have all the more respect for you knowing that... they look healthy as hell. You should be a proud papa


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2011)

top notch 1bmm.....................


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Ha ha ha.....Where I'm from you have a better chance getting hit by a tractor (or a cow), than a train....Think I'm gonna hop on the 4-wheeler, and head down town....lol


 I grew up in The Big Town but now I'm like you. Nice quiet little town. Just watch out for the Amish buggies. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Now sub'd
> I was checking it out earlier, real, real nice set up!
> And I do loves me some sticky scissor hash!
> 
> ...


 I'm curious to hear what you think of that CBH. I really like it and can't wait til this next one is done. I figure in a week or two she'll come down. 

1BMM. That frickin Rocks man! Thanks for keeping us updated on that. Really cool man. 


Cheers everyone. Got my Rebel back today and headed down to Niagara Falls today for a beautiful day out. Got some pretty cool shots that I'm just uploading to my library right now but when that's done I'd like to share a couple with yous.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a question for you guys...

I got a package today from overseas, it was opened and inspected by customs, and resealed with tape. However the contents were NOT confiscated??

What gives??


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

No diamonds on that thar bracelet. I say burn the house to the ground and buy a submarine. Alternatively it was divine intervention. As you say, sounds strange.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got a question for you guys...
> 
> I got a package today from overseas, it was opened and inspected by customs, and resealed with tape. However the contents were NOT confiscated??
> 
> What gives??


So what did the note inside say?


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

This gaggle needs a bump. Seriously great stuff 1BMM.

Loving dem Trees!!!!

Take it easy lads and lasses.

Peace, DST




1badmasonman said:


> A few of the outdoor biatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

massive trees mate..


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, here's some of the photos I took today down at The Falls. The shot of the Amish people I took are them in the Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum. The boy with the ice cream? I caught his mom, kneeling down, getting her son to pose for this shot so I ceased the opportunity and grabbed one too. The cone is the sign for the corner shop there and is at least 30 feet behind the kid. 

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

some great shots...


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope you guys don't mind. I'm trying a different way of posting here to see if I can get back some of the quality I seem to lose with the uploader. 





Nope, same diff.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Duchie!!! Great stuff. Not a 600 sticker in site though, lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 18, 2011)

That boat looks scary over capacity!


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy freaking tree's bro....Gonna be a fun (and very buisy) fall!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks for the pics Duchie!!! Great stuff. Not a 600 sticker in site though, lol.


They're in transit.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> So what did the note inside say?


There was no note, just two breeder's packs.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;dKUIPudQSRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKUIPudQSRU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]

cool tune my friend showed me


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 18, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That boat looks scary over capacity!


I've been on that boat a bunch of time's, and to be honest it's not that bad (you do get soaked). The cave's of winds (pic of stairs going down the falls), however is scarey as shit! For me anyway's. Hey Duchie, if your looking for some great picture taking, you should checkout Letworth park, that place will take your breath awy in the fall!


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, by the way good morning everyone.....Sorry about the constant avatar change (get bored easily), but I walked into my room this moring, and I was inspired to change my avatar pic.....LOL....I think you can guess what my grow smelt like this morning....Have a good day 600 people.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

Probably thought they were pills or something.

What can you do though? Do you have a medical card Bill?




billcollector99 said:


> There was no note, just two breeder's packs.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> What can you do though?


Celebrate by popping them all. . . !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

They snagged the good beans and substituted GHS on you.....


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks for the pics Duchie!!! Great stuff. Not a 600 sticker in site though, lol.


 Thank D, and everyone else. I'm glad that you like them. I know what you mean about the missing decal. My kingdom for one yesterday for sure but, that is being remedied. Oh yes, very remedied. Muuuuuwhahahahahahahhahahaah!



curious old fart said:


> They're in transit.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

Hah hah! Cruel Doob, cruel


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

I kid them!
I've never tried any of Brand "X" personally, but have read many a tale of woe...


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

The tension mounts, who will possibly surpass the Club 600 prowess of Brother Doob?


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 18, 2011)

Female (I think)Female (I think)male

Other than the male is the bunch all is well from the west coast!!

Can anyone verify that the other 2 are females? The male looked like that until it didnt lol.
I cant believe I have to ask on a 4-5 ft tall plant the sex, but not 100% sure still


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Mason man.... Wow dude. Just wow. Where'd you get the mini pack of smokes, lol.

BC, I wouldn't think twice about the package. Like D said I bet they were looking for other shit. Maybe because there are so many seed packs coming over, people are smuggling other shit in with them, like little seed sized bit of other drugs or something. Like I said, I wouldn't waste a thought.

Duchie... my favorite shots were of the two rainbows. One had a peace sign, the other a nice set of white shorts.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Other than the male is the bunch all is well from the west coast!!
> 
> Can anyone verify that the other 2 are females? The male looked like that until it didnt lol.
> I cant believe I have to ask on a 4-5 ft tall plant the sex, but not 100% sure still


Pic #01 is suspect until it develops a little more, pic #02 looks all female (pistils popping in multiple areas).
Are you going to harvest the pollen from the male in pic #03?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2011)

BC

The feds just broke up an ectasy distribution group that was acquiring their product from A-dam for the US college circuit, so they are looking at package from there. You're in a legal state, so no e and let the package continue.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Pic #01 is suspect until it develops a little more, pic #02 looks all female (pistils popping in multiple areas).
> Are you going to harvest the pollen from the male in pic #03?


 Thanx I think so as well. 
pic#1 is the biggest. the male was really small

Maybe I shoulda kept it, but he is in the garbage can already......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> The tension mounts, who will possibly surpass the Club 600 prowess of Brother Doob?


I drove past the intersection this morning and the sticker is still there.

Would you like a Breeders Boutique sticker up there, too?
(I have held off because I didn't want to presume...),


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Woah!
Duchie!

I hit the "Reply With Quote" button on your reply to jig and, where there should have been just one short line of text for the data, there was about 100 text pages of this gobble-de-gook:


[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAyAAAAIVCAIAAACm0gyVAAAgAElEQVR4nOydZXcjSRKu+6/duzvc3AbJIItNYmZTt1HMYGqamd2dhfsP74eQwqnIjKwqWW6Y6XPeU0dKl8oiVz0OeOPRT57Sj+4i6idP6Wfv3i++/R9cBVyBRVj/2XPwk3v/J/f+j669H117cPtnzwHcFVeIfvEe/uI9fOw7mk1P/K+Vmtdxnm6+UUre4dnWsUbPt08s6eXumVILwQulXoXUWgiXlVoKVyxpMVRWajlStSTDXwS72aI1ED4QV+yxuj1Wx7tEVl+X/mmYf/7wbtx9HIFzvV7sli3pZaAym14Fq6CFUG0hVFsM1xWKVBcj1cVIRdZyrKaULd4A2RNNe6K5kmyBcH1a9dVEczVZl7WSqCnFHKexHKsrf+9qqq0U7CYLd4CHwyIcH4S/bilaW4rWliKNpUgD3zF4MxdCNXyHydsLd/HNlz+Ol4EKfrjPdy7ETxkXn22fo55unT3dOnuyefpk8/Sx/+Tx5hulnmwdi8L1p9snqGc7p892Tp/vnj3fPYPd5PXnOxcgzbcRXxf5fuKTf7p1Bk8eDzV+YKi8ECwvBC/gr0b8i7PH6ivxxkq8sZporiVb66m2I91xpDvObI/Ileu7cn1PYegpDN35AWq8Uui5Cz1XvuvMdTaybRDeduY6rnzXle+6Cz1Pse8pdjcLvc1iZ7PY2Sp1t0rd7b0eKHg0ChwOA4fD3YPB7sFgZ78PChwOlNre627vdXf2e9t73a1SZ7PY9hdavnzLl+t5s31PpudOdzdSHdRqorkSb9ji9eVYbTFSWQiXJ+ftiiUthaugxVAFtBAsLwTLtmh9OVJbjtTgRwvB8qvAxavAxfhT3j17ETh/ETh/GbwAcevwKFkvd8+VerFzqpT+KimLO87C9rFSizsnoKXdU9By4Gw5cIbr+CNYx0fBii14bg9d2EMX8FNb8BxXVsLllXB5PVaTtRqvrcSq9njVHq/aYhXQcrS8HC3jynK0vBS5WAyfL4TOFkJnjzjAQrRCAWOJdCUSlXhbBiygq68XsEzS1TfAMglYMk4p6eqLBSwRswwAyyJj3YeukAa0gKWgKw1gIakQxGGApqGkKy1g1TnGMk9XyE+y1tIdjrHw+AhYi5EqAJaIWSJCkfeWozFRBLyIgFEASpB17khLoCUigCSNxMsn0fhSGiq/Chl83/Al46sQOV4EL5Ed4aeL4fqS8HdK/sABrUS62sh0NzJdGbBgHTBLBi/gJyAqR6blyLQQs1SA1SeAhYwFXIUSAGtoCbC82S7QlSvVcSTbKKDJeQEWoauFYBnQSqQrAKA/N2CJCAUivAXkZAue4yKAFFDUaqSCN1YjlbVoFcUBlj06xVWAU0uRC1xBunoVPH0VPGUBC3BqDFUiaU1Y6gdn6QdnCblqXnTFAdC8xIEU98HLO+iBifuicPoLApZMV6IQrcanJAawrD6feUl+o7hPCvTSouCyZ1V4/p3EqKrjeIxCVaVs8bpS9kTDnmisJJug1VRLr7VUQykWvCZHJhJ/qfh719Jtpdjno9pBPCD8ruVYbSlaXYxUMLKF7xi8n+J7K769uD95CD4QHw4SP69XofLL4AW5wokkNLkKnsrizgMvg+co8cwAGC1+4gDQ4pMkTxhfqfgS8PmTneGrC+tL0RrCK/454180aC3ZEgNXSFciSG1kuvDT9VQbbq+n2ih4FKLVeroJEjFLDVgTbRX7oO3SALWzN7zTfp+AFwqwbGe/v73X2yp1N4sdf6Hty3U8mQ7Q1UaitRZvouAdwK/ZzIAloxUAEK4gDL3YOXuxc6YHLAV2WwQsqwEFq4EGMSLFRadEkBJjUQhSK+GyCFUyQjniddBGogESYQu1EqvaIndQBSwFwrsQuAK6ehk4YQELhYA13kegK8JYhK6QqwhdzQZA85LVyJNynxmAiRMX+fhcgGU10jMzAMlEJZ+IV6dP0KK432tV93ldeiQFzYxK1k67ElSJF/5pcZGqhlJKzNKQFl7niFjwMiI2wknrmc5sIkAmrq8kmxBaWIpWSZpSxCbl28vtrASvpWhNRhPArHE8ScHc50ph6JEwE1k0/HzFeJ6YOVW+hMVIlYAU7oCL8J5guBFAShaQkxy4QsBCohIfBUEvDH2tJVuAU/gFQ8biAMuf7/rzXZmxxLtTmDUJZRHY4gDLnW67Uh1nsu2IN1djjZVoHQSnLPOAxZ4fgmWCVkA/IgON0Wr79Pn2KQdYytDmi4CaojSaV6CBuw5iRIpITu2JRCVHpESiIiyllPhAONpqpGKPVpZCY6ICkEKWIndfBk5ALGA99h889h8QxtJEsOZCV18mYFn60nwDLDOApaQrkatQ8wIs8b9nUVaPI/52cxEva4JCitlki9Zt0bo91rDHGivxJiP1+6B/f7gIhCwOsOBCqNDkQquXGLdQCq7TsrgdxBjJeqoN3zRbtLaaaK0mWvBewTupFLzV+G7jivKzECX+lBTNiMJABQfu5AuJfzjyHxH3SU1iSJ31VGct2V5Ltslrx+8MvDp4tnAtXwxV4LuK7wPehQeuJlpryfZ6iv1AlR+HmBZEusIXAq+LvF4Z380AlsxY4roY1hLTiCJm6QFrI9FajzVWonV7pAaC0wXS1X0ASxlVAqiaQqsvErAMi1aJSGhKjlFxUEVCU3KMyplsOpNN8lOEMBGtMAa2HL5YDJ4RlgKcwttmAYsEse7EFLmbyQmaoSiruVursvqFID+dGZisgtTnAiyrKbP7AJAGrfACwF34ud/LSYQ2UVaPT35qIkI2CyTNILyEw0URLpYqqd8HTtxnxEYmGJASK2OmxIARFt/oOcm8SPkOuZzjtVxEDaQNeD9FThXfbZm6ZLqSH4gPweoZQti2qO7bRT4IRE8RQzW4iXtuZHobmZ4j3UXSEl+4yFvwrF4FLoD/yHdV/OLBewgHlKupDIVPT45aiYAFKwSwRLpSApYv15EZa7PQw0X5R2JFPDKWecCyhau28DjgDfFFM4DFlhBMo5XIVRSttIDF5aPJAVFWa7Cslr5wEkFKhirkKjnxJxOVUshSJFgl0hX8RlvwfCl0LgMWgBQBLJRBDRYhrcf+MTzJODUXunq6+cZMqu4+ReVWvxDyDvMFpr8sYJErt4xWcAGwGnHhpP8/XhZ3HPmfab1mi5DNJjMAZFVQKSVewPQRKQ6knLmOUnD94wT74EEcmRZ3HM3zIb8L+s7Elak6nlRbeWkXV0QKV8K6+LnLwT8x2oR76hBWlVoVi43ghYivi7xYbLWT31USMZJfOwYyMScOEWjyzwYXqRqXogtlVRrmI89B8W2cPJ87spQCpdouwr4v1/Plev58H7RZGIBwBXaYqCOGtTB1uLs/woKt7dIAMoz+fBdrsCBFKALWuJxgQlczA5aMVgBSHBjpAQsZ6243i4BlNdCgL6iQhSBFhCSkrKmS84ByKAtE0AqPTwDLFjxfDpwtBs8gRSgHsVD4I4MuQtGaATOGTzbH2IREhSBlaMdgMgP4ZQKW+QDVN8CyBFjcRQVTQg8NWGLZrCg9YJGr6WcHLE0I8J4iOMUGooxkFbAQCAhjWQUsJXB4in3y2/FX4BdAvKivJpqEPPAN5/bXAJYckrFFa+K3cao4iXm9+Pzh5XhLA9/e0Lc3JC8T5S0N8LYIW1jwRGqe5GcIgIVoRV4FASnS/ScDFgdk3LeXPLG7t0tFV4aAhYzFAZY32/Vmu55MBxgLk4nIWDxg9QhgAWPB2VU8M98HsOSQ1ecCLKsZm/kClqbpjwCWsiuQxK7EinhCVwBYC4FTUoPFcdUdYIl0pZTo0QApQku+ViSgxdlKySBFeGjm9gRCSFYBi5CT4RfCKjBZPQ4HWFz7/bxqqqwCkyEK6AlmXnxgKJPVP4bHYV/RpMqVSOwwErUaayiFO6wnWiBo/yZ3Hcm26L4jS2wdVwr3dKa7znTXle0otZFuOTNtZ6YNd925LoiLoHAg5cn3lPIW+hrhbvh7rYocwZXtwMuBV829Xfhucx8fSvmh2yM1vE0+X3znnemuK9NzZ/ue3MCTG2zujZTyFQe+4sBfGvpLQ19xgO+Jt9AXf4T7w13YGfaHh7gyPVemB69afOFwG16y+LUkXw94tngEvI1vnbc4Av8qYCz8g1JWVmnOD+Q/B+RajLDK5e3K7+F0gOpOnkyHUcuTaXmzbV+uIzIWIS0ELFeqAylCACxbuLocqiwFJ2f1CVcJnZ5lsb+B9PRxKULSKqhODk6nCE2KAyxCWkKDobVAA3e9Ixemu1S4aaLi4EmMdcmSC60wISiLpAhFEdLC7sJPBFiaROGDApbMT7MBluH34y8OWPL5cTbAmnsA5k8GWISl4PqnZKPZAEtx+WQAS6QrGbDEQNRDANb9GUt5KE++58723dk+gAIhDyVm4W0i7jMloIxvO/w64CpvfugrjHyFkb803Nq/VEqEJ+AnwCYlXW3tX4qYBfvA/tzrhUVnuiu+3vVEawq+J4+CPfEliJgFpqAiXckRMg1g4boZwCIGDXMBLHe6DYyFoSxi64ARLF+u48uNHbCwixDCV8uTZgUELGSsb4ClBCy8EhnWWt2HrkhaUEQr0VsLtRg80wMW3r0DLOImqhQpcrcKWMoWwk8AWDN39hHAMk9Xc9RXBFjKk+MMgPXp6coMYBH3HU5snXi8ptR6sqHUWqKuFPzUkWqCNtItWSL0jOMxkvTxLTky4c513bm2LFe2BcIVT77jyavpSiNvoauUr9jTCHeDXzqDxKP5S30UR2/jdy/d2ki38FPQiHxeRPBhAZjCLyJgBBS1fXC1fXC1fTAy1Nb+cHNvgK9ic28A2tofgnBF3M1fUrxS+P7ACnyRuO+YCNZ4l8YFVV2BK9O1jGZS7RrA4srblWlob7avlDvdVantSrXc6bY73fZmu5BYhJTiVnGIggwjpBQRsDYSrVWhzh0BizDWN8AigEUYS1l3pTSpIpL5SSmxcH4qWKXyhlgInGoAS6arxfD5oyl4mjYXVf+IASxDp3WuyN0kYM2smfv7uNjVvIwP9GLBi6m1Yh265wRSVsuADCmKE6KPGay5v0zaBCBpcT9iGY4BJv2FWZbIVTI2cRc8ReRpwk8aYVhicr1UAArhKpRMV2IlkCwOoUQIIJIxazaJvwhxRMygiaRFQncEO2QRDhYfhWgFAScMNYlQtXN4Ddo9ulJq5/CS3EXMEqUELFHc6xVfNfc1I3vCCjmUGAMmbYBKcSccDrBk+yt9yZon01MKUnsqtYCxPJkOFGaRMnko25rQVVsErDWhDIvUYAn/G88HsAxrsL5wwOLiWFzP4AyhKaU4GwgugoU1WEQyXYH1KAtY1J3hfoClaSF8UMC6J13JpVefhq6+OsDS1IBbAqxPTFdWAUtTnMtGyFJNMFwxKTihy4J/o0GQvIDTPYpU73KpEM1/8HixEdbhsB1Z2NAuLiJgmaQrAKyplnjJAVIjscfezP6ixMplTPrs7A31bWX4bmMKifu8xE9N/LzgBnxMW8Xhdmm0s3e5u38lKnBwjQodqRU8vALB7cDB5e7+CLvbzAsCMOQlQzxGgIa7VyG+G2KdOL4o8X3z5HtiQhDpymbCl07fvSEDlpwclLWRbc8MWCJjiX9xcBtiXc5kE+iKGI0iYMldhN8AS89YGl+G+3CVIWApd14OX+gBi9DVUuTiETFiUMoMYHFdgVxa0Cpg3TPNN3OLn56vH04seDEgxckqMHH7Gxank5OgIUJpNBv9PJzMmPdwAKe/AOtBSoYq8RTPXerki+X0ZW+gFEGryTr1B5KNgkTS8uQ7nnxPpitvacCJAyATZDCFWdbBQv27xLwP906SRjOlxI9J/nREtBJxShYHWIGDSxDSlVhzLTOo/vXKrxSjMuQVyQYHcARlUMeV7azFFYVWmuZKm2SdSmq26D9gqhZCbD4lLagb2TaTCuwCFcni/qshdVpAVxuJxkaiBRXu6wJd2SM12QdrglnzASzWCPQrASwuiqGce2MoQ34yaV5KZIuUl8MXCE+iRNjCxeVo+RH4L2hEGWtWwCJE9ckAy2QboOEXwiRdWY0M/WkAi5wBZwasL5Ou5Bm0RNzDOWAyBCnugi0nKcilDi7e4uV8GryGSkloBXveDcclAutFvOsvtP2FtrfQRcAidAUmArK2S2PPRiJxRIks3A1H9ur3l6Wc7LuzN9zZuwRtl0YgDXIRqhAlgxSwFBJV8PAmeHgTOrrVK3h4FTwaySKvAh0vxc8FPhR/oe3Lt/yFNvnstvd62yUFkXNxUCUmwgvcLo3gR3exq0zHnW5vpFsiYCkLrcjZAxdXJ3Og4VSgByxiCSYCFjqogVypjivZlbURbyuUaHF/g+LfLNDVxFqpuR5rrMcaa4JHAxiNLguj1r8BlvL6K19tNbMFTYamlMk+MsRQDpJxESxDwBLp6jMAFjdE+aEBa+auPfKRG0ae/uKAhZx0T8D61BSVYrcbma4z3XVme65MT7NVPzY1Z8AiVzu55BaxYDbAmqYrHWDh5VwCrI4IWBipUtKVv9SfDbBkxrIKWKHXl6HXl8GjUeBwGDgcjkllfzSJDF3v7o92969290c7e5c7e/D29reKw81Cb7MAbfl9f76L62QLj9rdvwocXAYPb0JH1+HXb8Ovb8g28uY28uZd5M2t8qfh1zccYInvEvksfMXOZqHnLbT9+a4n3/LlOu5c05frwAr81F/qbhX7/lJ/szDwFQebhYG30Pfn+558D1J7W8WhuO4rDraKQ39pCPvD7a3icHNvtF0abe6NxON4s11npu1MNteTxsXsytICpCv8J8cQsIjxlRqw0h3rgNXzqnLxYtQZYlcwaEVMC465KnR34YBROd8AS3P9pUGs0PlS6NwWPF8OX9hDF7bIOJIEuEO2VulqOXDGzdvhbBpMAhbQ1XK0/IgzAtVPDORsrshxRJCyOhLHZA3WzIErAkwPHamyCjRWf69hEfo9ZSZFKGru7X4mwYtYjRsbYGbazkzbnTa79WQ6rmzH5FYjrkZKWfAkz/fgcmo4pJZLFfHgxaR+tN18yv4+uXicdK6J2i4NdrTa3RuCAvujcZmRia46EOwf2B8F9kfBg0tQ6PAqdHhF7oYOr8JH1xNdytvQ4VXoEA4yDOyPAvvwxPqwotyGDkfwqPDRdeT1VeT1DWyjb66jb27JNn7yLn5yGzt+Gzu+ib65jbwePx9IAqJINhAtLu9U6ntLPV9x4Cl2PfmeK992ZTvOXAu27lzXlW+7c113YZLMzXVdub4723fnB57cwFMYevNDT2EIK77CyFe69BcvvcWRNz905wfe/NBbHPkKI9h6CkNPbuDK9eHfDGe660h3HMn2aqK5Fm/KOGV4PuHAy/A8wEWaia8p1khhLg9iTuLdjUTLlepAxtydZZ0s0PdEtAqjsylj9eVIbSla42YLsoaijLgZghwwPds5VWpeswg5wOICHDMWvwfpdjFwsRC8INvFwIU9VLEkSznEpdD5QmDK6QoByxargBCtxjVYlubYiOBlkrG

and it went on, and on, and on... :-)

They must've reloaded the Matrix, dude!
Agents are coming!
[B][I]Get out of there, fast, and find a land line!!!![/I][/B]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought I saw a glitch.

neo out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Them bastards better never reload my cats! I like 'em just the way they are


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

Guys, it's BOBO! I'm stuck!! FFFUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh. . . . . . . . . . ..................... .


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

*Agent Smith*: Do we have a deal, Mr. Reagan?
*Cypher*: [_loads a huge nug of DOG into the bowl of a beautiful 3-ft tall, multi-arm perc'd, art glass bong and holds it in front of him_] 
I know this bong doesn't exist. And I know that the Matrix is telling my brain that it is dank and stoney. After 9 years, you know what I have learned? 
[_takes a huge bong rip and exhales contentedly_] 
Ignorance is bliss.
*Agent Smith*: Then we have a deal?
*Cypher*: I don't wanna remember nothing. Nothing, you understand? And I wanna be rich. You know, someone important &#8230; like a pot grower.
*Agent Smith*: Whatever you want, Mr. Reagan.
*Cypher*: Alright, then. Put my body back into the power plant, reinsert me back into the Matrix, I'll get you what you want.
*Agent Smith*: The access codes to the Zion mainframe.
*Cypher*: Look, I don't know them. I'll give you the man who does.
*Agent Smith*: Morpheus.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

Man, I hate Keanu Reeves, but the Matrix might be one of my top 5 all time flix. . . good shyt.

edit: make that top 3


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2011)

EDIT: The following was performed on Free online software at Pixlr.com Really cool program, especially for being free.



DoobieBrother said:


> *Agent Smith*: Do we have a deal, Mr. Reagan?
> *Cypher*: [_loads a huge nug of DOG into the bowl of a beautiful 3-ft tall, multi-arm perc'd, art glass bong and holds it in front of him_]
> I know this bong doesn't exist. And I know that the Matrix is telling my brain that it is dank and stoney. After 9 years, you know what I have learned?
> [_takes a huge bong rip and exhales contentedly_]
> ...


Holy Shit.... they sent him back as MasonMan and gave him the biggest pot plants on earth (in the matrix)!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

I woulda wanted to go back, too.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

Too funny! Actually, I was trying to copy/paste a pic from RIU's database into the body but it never showed a pic, only the text. I tried it one or two more times, maybe, but nada. Somewhere in the body of that text is the data for two pretty young ladies, multiplied one or two times, maybe. 


Edit. Here it is again the way it was meant to be.

Ha ha. I was wondering who'd notice those shorts first! I had the 600 in mind the whole time I was taking it. I tried to get a couple of nice ladies for you guys.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: The following was performed on Free online software at Pixlr.com Really cool program, especially for being free.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit.... they sent him back as MasonMan and gave him the biggest pot plants on earth (in the matrix)!!!!


 Are you sure that's not the Exorcist?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

I became aware of "Bullet Time" in 4th grade.
A new kid in school was being a bully to some of the other smaller kids (I was undersized until 11th grade, but was more ferocious than the Tasmanian Devil on Atkins and everyone else in the school new that you don't mess with Mike).
So I intervened like I always did and let him know he was about to be in a world of pain if he kept it up.
He was way bigger and laughed at me and said how he could beat me up like nothing.
Other kids gathered around to watch (they knew they were always in for a good show with me in the ring) and some were trying to warn him that you don't mess with Mike 'cause he will fuck you up.
So we excahange mal mots to get the blood flowing, and out of the blue he goes for a hay-makin' sucker punch to my face.
Fist draws back...
... and Bullet Time...
I watched him and everyone else instantly slow to a crawl. 
Ultra so-mo.
But I noticed my brain was thinking at normal speed, and I was not in a hurry, or even worried about the bigger kid reaching back to punch me one because it looked like he was barely moving.
So I stood and waited for his fist to get near my face and danced aside and got behind him, telling him if he keeps it up I'm going to hurt him.
He spins around with a puzzled look on his face and says "Oh yeah?" and starts swinging lefts and rights all over.
And again with the Bullet Time.
It was exactly like in The Matrix where Neo is dodging bullets on the rooftop.
I was already a very good fighter (probably had been in about 1000 fights at that point in time. Good old fashioned knock-down drag-out brawls. The good ol' days in Alaska  ) but this was something different.
I saw what was happening and used it to my fullest advantage on this kid.
I let him go at me three times, each time as he's punching and trying to grab he's moving in slow motion and I'm re-directing his momentum to keep him unbalanced (Aikido) trying to talk him out of his folly.
I'm reasonable, and always gave my foes a chance to walk away without getting hurt, but my 3rd warning is my last.
So he pushes the issue with more punches, and I layed him out while in Bullet Time.
It was so weird. 
It was like I was walking around him as he was stuck in some slo-mo video, picking out the method of his failure.
I could have easily beaten him into the ground (literally. Not a euphemism), but I hate inflicting pain on others just because they're stupid, so I just kept him off balance, danced around him, taunted him mercilessly, and then swooped in with some nasty up close grappling and joint lockery and made him cry and apologise to the kid he was bullying and made him promise to never do it again, and let him know if I EVER saw him bothering another kid, anywhere, at any tiime, I would not be as nice to him as I was this time and would show him just how fragile he really is.
Realizing there was another, much deeper level of consciousness (and subconsciousness) propelled me into a new world with new ways of looking at people and things.
Over the years, after over 2000 fights, I turned to a (mostly) pacifistic state of mind, but Bullet Time is always there for me when I call it up.
I almost never let anything hit the ground when I accidentally drop it. 
Bullet Time kicks in even before the object has slipped from my fingers, and my brain flashes to every possible outcome of it's trajectory and speed and I catch it almost as soon as I drop it. 
Except kitchen knives.
I've caught them a few times, but I have to force myself not to try, just in case (hey, I'm NOT perfect at it  ).
Bullet Time FTW


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

Bullet Time indeed. I have had that a few times, but perhaps I just didn't master the technique of being able to call it up whenever I felt like it. Is there a secret Doob?

Never mind, the first martial art training I went to was Judo, which is a pacificsts art. It's purely defensive, no attack. But when needed, you have that ability to make people cry with pain, lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

Adrenaline is the shit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Judo was my first as well. 
Then Aikido.
And a smorgasbord of all styles.
I adapted every move from every style I could learn.
I have no illusions about having been the best (I had my share of losses), but out of the 2000 I only lost maybe 10 times, and it was always against multiple opponents who were always much bigger & stronger.
Of course, some of that winning streak can be attributed to having a reputation to the point that even guys who could really do me in didn't want to take the chance. 
Plus, you either got beat up by the small kid, or you beat up the small kid. Lose-lose for them.  
Win-win for me: I either beat up the big/multiple foe, or I stood up against unbeatable odds without flinching, and got beat up with a wicked smile on my face


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

bullet time batteries not included lol
I wish I had bullet time doob!
Im also surprised you didnt put your "tm" next to bullet time lol
I measure my time in weeks  plant time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> bullet time batteries not included lol
> I wish I had bullet time doob!
> Im also surprised you didnt put your "tm" next to bullet time lol
> I measure my time in weeks  plant time.


Unfortunately, I think Bullet Time is already TM'd 
If only I'd have known what to call it way back then, and had the money to file the trade mark paperwork and pay the lawyers... I'd sue someone!

**edit:
I prefer living in Plant Time&#8482; too* 
Living in Plant Time&#8482; means only having to worry about finding the lighter


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> [video=youtube;dKUIPudQSRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKUIPudQSRU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> 
> cool tune my friend showed me


Too many starving artists in this damned world.... but at least they're out there! 

[video=youtube;9qoGqVq9EXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qoGqVq9EXw[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

OK, it's Pr0n time!

Bit of an update as to where I am. 

[video=youtube;VzCVuG9zBp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzCVuG9zBp8&feature=related[/video]


The back row, L to R, Cheesberry Haze (revegged plant), White Widow, Jackhammer x 2, CBH again, and lastly 2 finishing Jack Hammers. The smaller one is actually the bottom of a Supercrop gone bad so it's the bottom of the plant. 



Deep Blue X Jack The Ripper. I'm pretty sure this is Psycho Killer, please correct me if I'm wrong anyone. 




Deep Blues going on day 50 flower. Rock hard colas with a nice fruity smell. Anyone know how these swell in the end?



Cheeseberry Haze revegged plant. 



White Widow. Buy the way, the watering can in the pic I would recommend to anyone using a watering can. Thin teapot spout and balance designed handle makes it ideal. Wally Mart for $5. 


 Duchie


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

Psycho killer is deep purple psychosis x jtr not deep purple x psychosis x livers/blues x jtr


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice looking bunch of ladies, duchie


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

looking good douch mate


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Psycho killer is deep purple psychosis x jtr not deep purple x psychosis x livers/blues x jtr


You should get with a programmer and sell it in the apple store:

Need to know the proper lineage of that cannabis?
there's an app for that:
_iBreed_ !

*there might be one for dog or cat fanciers, so maybe _iCann_ or something else?

I'm such an apple-tard anyways (windows-faithful, apple-agnostic) I'm sure there are probably competeing cannabis genealogy apps, but maybe not?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Psycho killer is deep purple psychosis x jtr not deep purple x psychosis x livers/blues x jtr


Whoa! What?...Never mind, I'll go do some reading first and get back to ya on that. lol I'm sure you've explained it before elsewhere, and I think I know where. See ya there. 



mr west said:


> looking good douch mate





DoobieBrother said:


> Nice looking bunch of ladies, duchie


Thank you, but thank the breeder(s), they really are rockin plants. I've got 3 different sizes but they all are the same in every other way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Indeed:

All hail The Breeders!!!

Without whom we'd be hacking & coughing out smoke from ditchweed and thinking that we had it pretty good 

The last two of my seeds are still in the process of coming alive.
The two JDB Romulans were slow to germ, but one is starting to rise out of the soil with it's shell on for a cap, and the other I dug for last night to see what was up and the tap root had poked out about 1mm, so it's on it's way, too 
100% germination ! ! ! 
Great job out there guys!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2011)

Duchie

Good looking crop of ladies. How long has the jack hammer been in bloom?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

On a side note (_musical foreshadowing fully engaged_), MC Frontalot is doing a concert up in Portland on the 30th of this month and I have my ticket in front of me, slid between some keys on my copmuter's keyboard, ready for an evening of gettin' my Nerd On!

And I'm working on a gift for Frontalot, should he choose to accept it.

To preface this with a short bit of info:
He put the word out on the interwebz to his fan-base that he was looking for volunteer artists for a project involving making some Dungeons & Dragons style player's modules and screens where the artwork is Rock/MC/Music themed but done in a "dungeons & dragons" style (_questing MC/musicians fighting the perils of the music industry and touring & recording, etc_)

If you're not into D&D, just google it and look at the "images" available for examples, otherwise I'll start into a 20-page explanation of it, heh, heh. I'm a dweeb. 

The art is going to be used as props for a pair of music videos he's making for his new album, "Solved" ( *http://frontalot.com/index.php/?page=cd* *...and...* *http://frontalot.com/index.php/* ).

Well, the message was a few weeks old on his website, so I figured I would be too late to offer help, but I emailed him with a couple of examples of my paintings (_the latest stuff that some of you have seen_) and never heard back from him (_he's been ultra busy what with his new album being finalized, getting ready to tour, fundraising for music videos, small gigs, Comic-Con, Comic-Con East, etc., etc., etc._), and I'm sure he got some fast replies from quite a few of his fans who are also Sci-Fi/Fantasy artists. 
Would have been WAY cool to be involved with it, but no biggie 

Anyways, I'm moving ahead with a project that I'll finish before his concert in Portland, and will present it to him either before or after the show (_he's going to be out front of the venue an hour before the show starts to meet & chat with any Geo-Tag fans and give them a free ticket to get in, and after the show he hangs around and helps with handing out the concert swag and shaking hands & taking pics with fans until there is no one left_).

It will be a little thank you for all the songs I've stolen from him (*will be buying some of his CD's after the concert. And a t-shirt.*), including relinquishing all copyrights, and only having a small digital copy for self-promotion and a full-sized print in my portfolio (_autographed by him, hopefully_). And I'll be giving him 3 copies of it on 3 different DVD's (_archival safety until it gets on a hard drive_). 
When he lets me know the files are safe, I'll be deleting my full-sized copy permanently. 
It's going to be the exact size of an old record album (_13.25" x 13.25"_), and is being done at 4,500 x 4,500 pixels.
I'll have a print for him, and one for me. 

Anyways, keep in mind that this is the basic background. 
For the rest of it, you'll have to use your imagination (_think a Frazetta/Boris book cover, but done in my style_).
Will have MC Frontalot, bulked up like Conan, scratches & cuts, tattered clothes, and posed in Victory astride the speaker cabinet with a ultra hot Goth chick hugging his manly & overmuscled thigh.
It will be a smoky and hazy scene of carnage with bodies piled high underneath him and his moll, broken stage equipment sticking up out of indistinct cadavers of vanquished foes, microphone raised up high to the gods of Hip hop, stage up on a hill in the background, multi-colored lights shining through the smoke as bizarre, twisted, hunched over creatures fearfully keep their distance from him.
Gritty, nasty, real.

If I disappear for a few days, know that I'm feverishly working on this to get it done in time.

But I'll be lurking in the green shadows, watching your every move, lusting after the beautiful 600 pR0n, waiting for my moment to strike with surgical precision as I add my little smart alleky comments while I take my Union Breaks and imbibify. 


(**this is only the barest foundation, and subject to changes as it progresses*)


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a good question. They were transplanted and went in end of May, first week in June, pretty much flowering right away being revegged clones. I assumed they're the ones your referring to. So doing the math they're about 70 days flower. Her mother went about 90 (105 12/12)I was able to keep them short and single cola but the other two are from seed and they are supercropped and twisted to high hell. One of those two had to come out of 12/12 for a few weeks to be nursed back while the other took off in size and kept flowering. Well the second one was placed back in and all of a sudden she's outdoing number 1 in flowering big time. But I can't seem to get the Nitrogen back up on her.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

Fred, why make it simple when you can make it difficult, lol.

Psycho Killer = Deep Purple X Psychosis X JTR

I have had a indi pheno finish around 7 weeks with solid nugs. Not massive swollen things with elephantitis, more on the average size but with a magic punch to them.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

deep blue is dpp x livers, deep psycho is dpp x jtr.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

but yeah u can call it what ever u like there's no rules


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

oops, so it is, I'll leave this quote as proof of my complete stupidity, i meant to type, Psycho Killer, lmfao.......that'll be the Enginer and the DOG earlier, blame it on that!


mr west said:


> deep blue is dpp x livers, deep psycho is dpp x jtr.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

hey in my rush to correct u i made a mistake too
deep blue is dpp x livers, deep psycho is dpp x jtr. this should be... 
deep blues is deep purple x psycho x livers/blues and psycho killer is deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

deep psycho is deep purple x psychosis lol ffs


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey in my rush to correct u i made a mistake too
> deep blue is dpp x livers, deep psycho is dpp x jtr. this should be...
> deep blues is deep purple x psycho x livers/blues and psycho killer is deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper


Oh brother!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Bad DOG, bad!


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

yes blame it on the dog we always do lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

That, or barking spiders


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> deep psycho is deep purple x psychosis lol ffs


ok..........what is psychosis?


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

Psychosis is another cut kept by the exodus crew back in the day, its similer to the exodus cheese but fruityer and a bit of a fuller stone.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2011)

thats good,cause i was getting lost......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> yes blame it on the dog we always do lol.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh man I get so many good laughs here. Medicine for the soul served up 24/7.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

Im glad thats sorted lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2011)

that is one funny show......that dog hittin the bong was crazy shit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

I just googled "barking spider" and came up with this old gem:

[video=youtube;RAkgc9WX-Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAkgc9WX-Dg[/video]

this one is freakin' me out...
(_*it is a behavioral experiment with a fake spider that has a mini microphone attached to the top to listen to the live spider*_) 

[video=youtube;Et--lFINQOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et--lFINQOM[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2011)

duchie

I have 1 jack hammer at day 95 and I agree with you about the nitrogen intake. I have another one about 2 weeks into bloom that I continue to feed veg nutes to try keep her from eating her fan leaves.

the 95 dayer





She'e just about ready...the buds are hard and heavy 


cof


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice! Is that from the seed I think it is?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2011)

The one at 2 weeks is the one from the seed fairy...and she looks better.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

wtf  thats was some crazy spider noise. 
I remember the "spider experiment" its fking hilarious.


and yeah, blame it on the dong! dont forget to rub his nose in it! hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, man!
I was online the other night here and popped over to check "My Rollitup" to check sub'd threads when I discovered this:








*...if I had a penny for every damned notification I ever got...*


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The one at 2 weeks is the one from the seed fairy...and she looks better.
> 
> 
> cof


 I'll be looking forward to seeing her.

Edit. Actually, I'm more interested in hearing a smoke report on that JH you just finished. It's really the only heavy sativa I've smoked in many years and I'm looking forward to another opinion from someone else who has more to compare it to.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad you guys got that sorted, lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> this one is freakin' me out...
> (_*it is a behavioral experiment with a fake spider that has a mini microphone attached to the top to listen to the live spider*_)
> 
> [video=youtube;Et--lFINQOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et--lFINQOM[/video]


Dude, that shit is strait trippin me out too. I was like mezmerized by the spider doing it's thing.

EDIT: Thanks for the laugh doobie. And I don't mean the likes... I mean your notepad. That is funny bro. What does the rest say?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, man!
> I was online the other night here and popped over to check "My Rollitup" to check sub'd threads when I discovered his:


That happened to someone else here. Can't remember who.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you guys got that sorted, lol.
> 
> Dude, that shit is strait trippin me out too. I was like mezmerized by the spider doing it's thing.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the laugh doobie. And I don't mean the likes... I mean your notepad. That is funny bro. What does the rest say?


"This is my notepad. 
There are many like it, but this one is mine. 
My notepad is my best friend. 
It is my life. 
I must master it as I must master my life. 
My notepad, without me, is useless.
Without my notepad, I am useless. 
I must fill my notepad with truth. 
I must write more legibly than my enemy who is trying to libel me. 
I must biograph him before he biographs me. 
I will...
My notepad and myself know that what counts in this war is not the words we write, the noise of our keyboard, nor the bong rips that we take. 
We know that it is the truth that counts. 
We will be truthful...
My notepad is human, even as I, because it is my life. 
Thus, I will learn it as a brother.
I will learn its weaknesses, its strengths, its paragraphs, its sentences, its fonts and their sizes. 
I will ever guard it against the ravages of lies and half-truths as I will ever guard my legs, my arms, my eyes and my heart against damage.
I will keep my notepad clean and ready. 
We will become part of each other. 
We will...
Before God, I swear this creed. 
My notepad and myself are the defenders of my profundity. 
We are the masters of our enemy. We are the saviors of my life. 
So be it, until victory is rollitup's and there is no enemy, but peace!"


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That happened to someone else here. Can't remember who.


twas me. I got a pic somewhere.

EDIT: wow doob. That is some epic stuff. You make me laugh that you don't consider yourself the creative one. There's more imagination and dreaming in that 'poem' than I have had come out of me for the past couple years. props my friend. cool notepad for sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

Just co-opted "The Rifleman's Creed".
Repeat it a few hundred times and it kind of sticks with you. 
Very useful mantra for many other things in life


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

IDk what Id do without the 6


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

SuperMan OG to the Left under the MH / Recon OG to the right under the HPS. 2 1/2 wks into bloom


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh man, I almost forgot. Here's what's coming up.



If I remember right, out of the twelve and in pairs we have, the Caseyband crosses of C4 x Caseyband, BSB x CB and Calizhar x CB. Then theres Romulan, Deep Blue x Jack the Ripper (lol) and my very own Herijuana x Extrema (oooooh!)

That's right! We be Jammin!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd be one bored mo-fo, probably spankin' it to the same ol' same ol', cursing how lame the internet was, and wondering why my plants never look like the ones in High Times


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

And I love that seedling chamber!
I thought of that a couple of years after I'd bought a bunch of stackable Sterilite containers, but they have hinged lids instead of a removable lid. 
Not in the budget right now, but will be.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

now u thinking easy high times stuff im growing, inspite of alll the things growing throws at us.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

I just added flying spaghetti monster to the tag list


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

anyway guys im off to bed got eye appointment tomoz cya>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog n hash smash smash smah


----------



## duchieman (Aug 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> And I love that seedling chamber!
> I thought of that a couple of years after I'd bought a bunch of stackable Sterilite containers, but they have hinged lids instead of a removable lid.
> Not in the budget right now, but will be.


 Yup. saw it here somewhere. Nice and warm and humid in there at about 28C. Just drilled a small hole to stick my mister into, I mean my sprayer.....oh crap, you know what I mean.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> now u thinking easy high times stuff im growing, inspite of alll the things growing throws at us.


I have two separate music projects I'm working on while I get my hands in better shape for playing bass.
My first hip hop attempts.
One is a take off of "Baby Got Back" I call 

"*Grower Got Bud*"
_©2011 DoobieBrother aLL rIGHTS rEVERSED_

(...*_coversation somewhat Spicolli-esque_*...)
_*Oh, my, god. Billy, look at his buds.
They are so big. *scoff* They look like,
one of those rap guys' buds.
But, you know, who understands those rap guys? *scoff*
They only smoke it, because,
it looks like total couch-lock, 'kay?
I mean, his buds, they're just so BIG.
I can't believe they're just so dense, they're like,
solid, I mean - gross. Look!
They're just so... DANK!*_

I like big buds and I can not lie

You other tokers can't deny

That when a friend walks in with big ol' kola
And throws some in your bowl 

You get sprung, 

wanna pull up tough

'Cause you notice that bag was stuffed

Deep with the weed he's sharin'

I'm hooked and I can't stop starin'.

Oh baby, 
I wanna get with ya'
And take your picture.

My homeboys tried to warn me
But that bud you grow 

**makes me so stoney** (*~_bong rip going on in the background_~)

Ooh, frosty goodness
You say you wanna get in my bowl?

Well, fade me, fade me
'Cause it ain't your average weed.

Spark-up that green pasta man
Smoke like a holy Rastaman.

It's sweet, it's dank
Got it goin' on like an Abrams tank.

I'm tired of weed magazines

Sayin' small buds buds are the thing.

Take the average toker and ask him that
It's gotta pack much bowl.

So, growers! {*Yeah!*} 

Growers! {*Yeah!*}

Has your garden got bigs buds? {*Hell yeah!*}

Well then smoke it! {*Smoke it!*} 

Smoke it! {*Smoke it!*}

Smoke that healthy bud!

Grower got bud!

{_Big ol' bag of smelly krunk_}
Grower got bud!

I like joints round, and big
when I'm rolling a spliff I just can't help myself,

I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal:

I wanna get you home
And **puff** 
double-up, **puff**, **puff**
{*pass it*}

I ain't talkin' bout Hightimes
'Cause them popcorn buds are made for boys

I want 'em real dank and sticky

So blaze that Afgan Icky

DoobieBrother needs bush

Beggin' for some of that Bubba Kush.

So I'm lookin' at weed videos

Smokin' packed bowls 
knockin' their grows

You can keep that parsley
My plants dance to Bob Marley

A word to the big bud growers, 

I wanna get with ya

I won't snitch or dis ya

But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna 

*~*bong rip*~*
Till the break of dawn.

Grower got it goin' on.

A lot of trolls won't like this song

'Cause them punks can only hit it and choke
I blow Thunder Clouds when I release my toke

'Casue I'm long, and I'm strong
And I'm down to get my smoke on!

So, growers! 
{*Yeah!*} 

Growers! 
{*Yeah!*}

Does your garden grow big buds? 
{*Hell yeah!*}

Then load that bowl and fire it up!
Even Straight Edgers got to shout

Grower got bud!

Grower got bud!

{_*Yeah, buddy... 
when it comes to chronic, Hightimes ain't got NOTHIN' to do with my selection. 
A little bitty 10-gram bud?
Ha ha, only if it's frosty perfection.*_}

So your dealer weighs it light, no need to fuss or fight
Just grow your own and roll a big fat bone

My lungs don't want none
Unless you've got fat buds, son.

You can grow in dirt, or hydro,
But please don't stunt those buds

Some growers wanna play that 'tard role
And tell you that big buds ain't gold

They stress them, and seed them
My harvests all exceed them

So Hightimes says you're krunk

Well we all know it's bunk!

'Cause your stems is thick and your aroma ain't kickin'

And I'm thinkin' bout stickin'

To the duff in the magazines:

You ain't it, Miss Thing!
{*unless your name is Hillary*}

Give me a sticky green sister, I can't resist her
Mychorrizae and nutes didn't miss her!

Some noobie-grower tried to dis

'Cause his puny nugs are on my list

He had bud rot so he chose to crop 'em

And he pulled up short to chop 'em.

So if the buds are tight and round,

And you wanna THC throw down,

Dial 1-900-DoobieBrother
And kick that nasty brick to your motha.

Grower got bud!

{_*killa green buds big as donkey dicks*_} [repeat 4x] 

*ends with:
{_"rollitup rocks, yo&#8230;
...Club 600 rules&#8230;
...Peace out, bitch ass mother fuckers..."_}

*edit:
it's a work in progress as there are a few unresolved rhymes to take care of, but that's pretty much it. Will be doing the music with Ableton Live and my bass kit.

If anyone can see a way to make it better or flow, or different strains that would work better, let me know!
I know it seems disjointed in written form, but it roughly paralels Sir Mix-A-Lot's cadence with a bit of stretching here & there.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

Epic 



So, growers! (Yeah!) Growers! (Yeah!)
Has your garden got bigs buds? (Hell yeah!)
Well then smoke it! (Smoke it!) Smoke it! (Smoke it!)
Smoke that healthy bud!

grower got bud.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 18, 2011)

Sometimes ya just gotta let the picture's do the talking....Nighty Night people


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

She just keeps getting bigger and bigger!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2011)

She is a monster beast Bill! and in top notch perfect health it seems too! very very nice  happy plants put a smile on my face lol


Heres a total rip from my thread... enjoy lol
Pr0n!

Veg 
ak on the left in hydro at day 24,, need to flower them really soon before they get too big!










Sour D day 9 
Keep on truckin girls!!!










Mix of space bomb and bubble n squeak 
Day 15










Space bomb day 38














BnS drying






That about covers it 
Im currently working on aunt flow #3 XXXL, lol she will be a beast amongst beasts


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice WhoDat.. looks great


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 18, 2011)

What is bubble n squeak? Looks to yield really well huh?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 18, 2011)

Heres what i think is my best hash run yet this is White Widow and Sour Cream


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to not believe in ghosts, but today something strange and tragic happened. My wife's best friend's husband died today, one minute he was fine taking a shower, and all of a sudden he stopped breathing. Massive heart attack and he just turned 30 last week. Leaving behind a wife, son, and an unborn daughter.
2 minutes prior to my wife getting the call from her best friend my 3 year old son insisted that there was a ghost in our side yard. And later in the evening he was insistent the ghost was back. This is not the first time he has done this, and usually it is around something significant to death. The passing of a family friend, around his grandmothers ashes, and sometimes in the front yard. Makes me wonder sometimes...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your wife's friend... that's way too young to go. My heart goes out to his family


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah whodat! I loved the pic with the hanging buds....Fat as fuck......Very nice bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife's friend... that's way too young to go. My heart goes out to his family


Thank you, I can only imagine what they are going through.


----------



## Club 600 (Aug 19, 2011)

What a coincidence.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2011)

Doobie is that you? lol


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2011)

My condolences to the family Bill, that is tragic, far too young to go and with a family as well. Very sad.



billcollector99 said:


> I used to not believe in ghosts, but today something strange and tragic happened. My wife's best friend's husband died today, one minute he was fine taking a shower, and all of a sudden he stopped breathing. Massive heart attack and he just turned 30 last week. Leaving behind a wife, son, and an unborn daughter.
> 2 minutes prior to my wife getting the call from her best friend my 3 year old son insisted that there was a ghost in our side yard. And later in the evening he was insistent the ghost was back. This is not the first time he has done this, and usually it is around something significant to death. The passing of a family friend, around his grandmothers ashes, and sometimes in the front yard. Makes me wonder sometimes...


I see the Club has a new Club member, very clever.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the complements everyone 

Duchie, 
Thats a tragic story, im sorry to hear.
Thats some wild stuff with your son. Children have been said to posses interesting capabilities... no scientific proof or nothin I guess.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 19, 2011)

I know how that feels. Lost my grandma this year in the winter, a family friend last year and the year before that our landlord but he was also a friend to us. I sware the area around here deff has ghosts. 1 day it felt like someone was above my shoulder looking at me giving me a creepy feeling so I grabbed my camera and took a pic to find 3 white orbs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Doobie is that you? lol


There's no "&#8482;" 

Besides, if I come back as a club, I hope it's a Club Sandwich.
Or maybe an MLT....
a mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe. They're SO perky, ...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I used to not believe in ghosts, but today something strange and tragic happened. My wife's best friend's husband died today, one minute he was fine taking a shower, and all of a sudden he stopped breathing. Massive heart attack and he just turned 30 last week. Leaving behind a wife, son, and an unborn daughter.
> 2 minutes prior to my wife getting the call from her best friend my 3 year old son insisted that there was a ghost in our side yard. And later in the evening he was insistent the ghost was back. This is not the first time he has done this, and usually it is around something significant to death. The passing of a family friend, around his grandmothers ashes, and sometimes in the front yard. Makes me wonder sometimes...


Wild dude. Your kid's sensitive. I bet all the animals like him. My grammy was like that.

Really sad to hear. I just can't imagine. Being through some hard stuff lately, I honestly can't imagine a kid growing up having never even laid eyes on their father. Blessing to those three (two and a half, you know what I mean). And blessings to him as well... I hope he can have some peace watching his kids grow up.

And blessing to you and your family BC. It's tough on you all too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm in no way religious in any Western or Eastern way anymore, but I have had several bona fide near death experiences (NDE is the pretentious acronym for it) that involved either sickness or physical trauma where I ceased to live for short periods of time, and had the full out-of-body-floating-up-above-myself-looking-down-in-puzzlement-at-my-dead-body before getting "sucked" back into my body as I'm resuscitated and stabilized. And parts of my life also flashed by like I was there, things I had never thought about since they happened so long ago, just bits of inane conversation with a stranger, or random moments, flashing foward and back, sometimes linked events, sometimes not.
The whole hollywood production.
Not sure if it is because of my immersion into cinema and popculture and fairly extensive religious background all combining to color the thoughts of a fading brain, or if it was really happening.
At that point it doesn't really matter, because what will happen will happen, and I've even surrendered myself to it on a few occasions when I felt enough was enough, but the sucking back into the body keeps happening, so here I am annoying you all with my rambling dime store philosophies.
I said it in another thread, not to be mentioned.
It's always so obvious, but never hurts to have it repeated:
Life is so short and tenuous. Learn to love yourself, your family, your friends, and find some joy in the things you are able to do, alone and with others, no matter how small it may seem. Enjoy your hand full of circuits around the sun as much as you can without hurting someone in the process 
Peace, and my condolences, bc.
I don't know what it is, but there is more to the universe than this mortal body we inhabit, and he will always be out there somewhere.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2011)

Id say the holywood version is based off of other peoples "life" experiences. I loved the "rambling" btw  

[video=youtube;grcqs9cDuN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grcqs9cDuN8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

Cool.
I had heard of the 5-DMT-whatsit, but didn't bother looking into it (I'm a THC man, myself).
Close-minded me thought it was some new designer Rave drug. 
Very interesting.

*I can say this, if any care to read, or wonder:

I never once felt fear or anguish, pain, sorrow or regret while in that state of being.
All was quite calm and neutral, no angelic music or anything ridiculous like that.
It was like you had smoked the most awesome bowl of your life, and everything was groovy.
It was truly like when The Dude was flying around after getting knocked out. Except for the falling at the end. 
Just kind of blissful and groovy.
That's the way it always felt for me.

Back to seizing a little bit of life by the gonads with some work on the "album cover".
Peace to all and good night, and good morning!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 19, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the complements everyone
> 
> Duchie,
> Thats a tragic story, im sorry to hear.
> Thats some wild stuff with your son. Children have been said to posses interesting capabilities... no scientific proof or nothin I guess.


Thanks, but that wasn't me, it was BC99 who posted that....you Pothead.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 19, 2011)

Some nice shots up in here , Bc- Whdat -Cof- G app..
heres my addition Dog Kush -waiting to get choppedView attachment 1742968View attachment 1742970

Cheese side nugs View attachment 1742972

And i have some thing else brewing...


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

View attachment 1742992View attachment 1742993View attachment 1742994View attachment 1742995 Riise'N'Shiine


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2011)

awesome stuff guys, both killing it big time.


dr green dre said:


> Some nice shots up in here , Bc- Whdat -Cof- G app..
> heres my addition Dog Kush -waiting to get choppedView attachment 1742968View attachment 1742969View attachment 1742970
> View attachment 1742973
> Cheese side nugs View attachment 1742971View attachment 1742972View attachment 1742974
> ...





RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1742992View attachment 1742993View attachment 1742994View attachment 1742995 Riise'N'Shiine


Well that's me just finished for the day. 6 hours to reconfigure my bloody grow room, ffs. However I hope it improves things just a tad.

Removed my 8inch ruck from its box, hung it in grow cab with reducers down to fit my cool tubes. This is connected to 3 cool tubes with 2 600's and a 400mh, this is then ducted outside and pulls air in from outside to cool the lights.
I then hung a carbon fan with a 5inch ruck which will run 24/7 to draw air out of the cab. There is also an inline fan running some fresh air in from outside the cab as well.

Outsode if the cab I made a little chimney using drain piping. The chimney has 3 inlets and lead of to the main chimney that takes air out of the house. Each inlet into the chimney is fitted with a backdraft stopper so that when one fan is off the air is not then mixing and flowing back out through the ducting of the other fans (which it tended to do before!)
All I need to do now is get a new cover for my carbon filter (it's quite brown from sitting in amongst all the plants.) and some extra ducting to run from myveg tent to the large house extractor that runs 24/7.
I put in 2 trays of Exo cheese into flower today, a few regular pots with exo's in them, a Chillberry Kush as well. I have a rather large Casey and a rather large Livers which will go into the cab probalby tomorrow or Sunday once I have potted them up.
Now to have my lunch at the back of 4, shower and get stoned!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Now to have my lunch at the back of 4, shower and get stoned!!!!
> Peace, DST


You've been working too hard and your priorities are a little skewed.
get stoned first and everything else will fall in place.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You've been working too hard and your priorities are a little skewed.
> get stoned first and everything else will fall in place.
> 
> 
> cof


wise words from the old fart


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2011)

thats the problem with DIY and being stoned.....especially when trying to hang 15 plus kilo of glass tubing..."things falling", and not necessarily into place.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You've been working too hard and your priorities are a little skewed.
> get stoned first and everything else will fall in place.
> 
> 
> cof


Haha, I wish that were the case!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You've been working too hard and your priorities are a little skewed.
> get stoned first and everything else will fall in place.
> 
> 
> cof


and you're not bothered if it doesn't.

 
cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2011)

Very very wise words indeed  Id listen to him! lol
Sounds good D. I love working in and on my rooms... I find it fun.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 19, 2011)

I truly feel I relate to my babie's a lot better when I'm buzz'd  It helps me slow the fuck down, and think about the task at hand, and think about it, and think about it, and......... ....


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You've been working too hard and your priorities are a little skewed.
> get stoned first and everything else will fall in place.
> 
> 
> cof


 lol i love it couldnt have put it better myself.
I just took a Sour Cream joint to the face loaded with hash and i must say Brave me. I also started some seed im going to put straight into 12/12 mostly freebies i just wanna get rid of. Critical +, Red Cherry Berry (BarneysFarm),Blue Widow,and Kandy Kush


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

One of the small hand full of shows I miss from my television days:

this is for you jig, though I hope you live a long ass time!
(*the fun starts @ 4:20 into it, the first 4:18 is the song 

**this was a vid used during concerts by the real guys behind Dethklok (the guys who bring you "Matalocalypse"), who have been touring under that name

[video=youtube;mSLqhZk-hA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSLqhZk-hA4[/video]

[video=youtube;LnO9w_r2URQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnO9w_r2URQ[/video]

[video=youtube;x2zrb-jdF5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2zrb-jdF5E[/video]

[video=youtube;fcDwDkdWtYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcDwDkdWtYI&NR=1[/video]
last one...
[video=youtube;heAU6wRl_VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heAU6wRl_VQ[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 19, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> I truly feel I relate to my babie's a lot better when I'm buzz'd  It helps me slow the fuck down, and think about the task at hand, and think about it, and think about it, and......... ....


I totally agree! When I garden without smoking I tend to rush and enjoy it less. A few tokes makes all the difference


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 19, 2011)

Truly impressive stuff guys, especially the stories. So I'm watching the director's cut of woodstock last night and who happens onto the stage, a very young joe cocker, gettin' high with a little help from his friends and being his ultimate spasmatic self in the process. mr west, your avatar, it always kept nagging at me and I couldn't place why...until I saw old joe at woodstock last night.

So my disaster of a last grow is finally finished and the deep psycho yielded three ounces dry. Seven ounces from two mite infested plants...and I'll enjoy burning every one of their little asses.

My room is bombed cleaned and sprayed and as of four this afternoon my babies are sharing a light until I get the legs on my scrog frame later tonight. Five foot by three foot and two feet high. My two chocolopes and one critical+kali mist are twenty four days old and my clones of colombian gold and super skunk are about nine weeks old and pre-flowering under sixteen hours of light. One of the chocolopes has three leaves at every node, it's the short plant in the center. I plan on letting them veg another two weeks and then flower them.

Edit. The burnt leaf tips on the colombian gold are from the tips hitting the t-5.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

trippy shtuff...

...mix a little of this...

[video=youtube;3zoTKXXNQIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zoTKXXNQIU[/video]


...with a little of THAT...

[video=youtube;rSKRgasUEko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSKRgasUEko[/video]


... and you get this...

[video=youtube;UlS_Rnb5WM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlS_Rnb5WM4[/video]


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 19, 2011)

Just checked on my little guerilla patch outdoors (forgot the fucking camera), everything is looking on point....Only did a couple outdoors this year....2 JTR's (monsters), 1 WW (monster), 3 big bud's (put out real late), and a couple RP H-bands (Herm scare inside, moved outside), oh yeah a couple small SBD cut's that I had laying around. Will be posting outdoor pic's soon....Hope everyone's having a stoney evening


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2011)

you gonna like them rp headbands,when done....if you dont already,funk.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> you gonna like them rp headbands,when done....if you dont already,funk.


Yeah that's what I heard! Og X SDZ'L 2 funky parent's, having funky ass babie's....he he he


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

no, This is Trippy Shyt. [video=youtube;1e1ZNhfKuN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e1ZNhfKuN8&feature=related[/video] [video=youtube;RGEiBOTITjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGEiBOTITjQ&feature=related[/video]

WE TRIPPY MANE !! View attachment 1743572View attachment 1743573View attachment 1743575View attachment 1743576


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;YLnHGPFsryY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLnHGPFsryY[/video]View attachment 1743587

Damn Son Wherrd Yu Find This.!!.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

I flippin' dig this drummer's attitude 
(_*cool song to listen to and play, but after a few thousand runs through it (I'm not going to use the word "bored"), you gotta do SOMETHING to make it fun for yourself*_)

[video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 19, 2011)

So this is my finished product for my scrog. Time to see how the girls like the six hundreds. Also some pics from another garden. Colombian gold, tangerine dream and super skunk nearing five weeks of flower. The scrog in the tent is three weeks into flower, kali mist, morning glory and killing fields. It's nice to know another grower in the area.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 19, 2011)

Happened to be standing there when lights went out and grabbed some shots without the HPS. 

Deep Blues


Deep Blue, Jack Hammer, Cheeseberry Haze



Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

Damn!
Real nice, HU 

We'll keep our fingers crossed the mites pass you by this time around.

A quick update on my new brood:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice, duchie!
Even better looking when under normal lighting.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking really nice duchie! Yeah, the 600 watter makes everything kinda look the same color. Maybe I'll try and time the AM "lights on", so I can show you guy's a little more color.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 19, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice, duchie!
> Even better looking when under normal lighting.


Thanks, I think so too. The Deep Blues caught me by surprise tonight when I got a good look at them. This is day 43 of flower. I'm pretty proud of what's coming out right now. Gotta really give credit to everyone here and thanks for all the help for sure. I'm finally going to be pulling off a number of plants at once and getting me up on the game, and the quality is getting really good. Once I have a good supply I'm think I'm gonna try doing a couple 1 or 2 strain, single runs to see how that works for me. I see you grabbed one of those totes. You've got a heat pad under yours, don't you? I've lost seedlings because the medium was too cold. I have them in peat pellets, all in one container, but they were on the floor. Even though the ambient temps where nice and warm, the pellets were cold from the floor. Now I've raised the tote a couple of inches and I use the deep cups as insulation. Also, they bring the plant closer to the light and they'll allow me to run them in that cup until I have a good root ball before transplant. Just trying to tune it in. Also, I went strictly coir this time and it's working real well from what I see so far. 

Heads Up. Really liking what you got going on there. Very nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

They are looking dank & tasty, for sure, duchie 

Yeah, decided I better do it: that tote for a seedling dome is a great idea.
And I'm going to be getting the tray up higher with a couple of plant pots under it, too. Was looking at the distance to the lights, and it's a bit far from the plants.
And, yes, that'a heat mat you can almost see under it (between the white plastic covered tray and the blue towel).
Going to be sweet this winter when it get cool out side (I leave windows open. When you spend most of your life in Alaska, anything above 60f is a heatwave condition , but it's not good for germination & propagation. 
I hope mine turn out as nice as your are doing 

And, I'm liking his screen set up too.
One of these days when my back is closer to normal I want to try some scrogging.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2011)

Doobie that video you posted of Dethklok was so hysterical i almost pee'd my pants. nice one, it was mesmerizing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is my other hip hop project (_*very rough first draft_)

Weed Song #420 (_working title_)

My brain began to wank
as I dreamed of all the dank
that I see in magazines
and on my 'puter screen

100 million strains to 
zombify my brains
I want to grow them all 
Throw their sticky budz against the wall.

So I got to a wonderin':

"*Why is it that I can't be a horticultural mad scientist like those guys out there on the interwebz?

They all got gardens green and oh so mellow
Smellin&#8217; so sweet that any fellow with half a mind 
would think he could grow buds of The Killer Kind.*"

{_I don't wanna know ya know ya
I just wanna grow ya grow ya

I don't wanna know ya know ya

Put you in the ground
sprinkle water all around_}

Perlite, worm castings, bat guano and more
I bought every damn thing in that hydro store.

Smart pots
air pots
hydro too
I gotta big ol&#8217; grow tent that's pretty damn coo&#8217;

P
H
Up
Down 
I got some neem oil too

I hear them spider mites are nasty 
and they're out to get YOU!

I got a packet of seeds
I want some sticky weeds
fat buds all green & purple
I got 600 watts and my soil is fertile. 


{_I don't wanna know ya know ya
I just wanna grow ya grow ya

I don't wanna know ya know ya

Put you in the ground
sprinkle water all around

I don't wanna know ya know ya
I just wanna grow ya grow ya

I don't wanna know ya know ya

Gonna feed you right
Make your buds so big & tight_}

You sorry ass growers best step out of the way
'cause smokin' your weed is like burning rotten hay
{_hay_}

You got no skill 
Not one brain cell could YOUR weed kill
{_*your grass smells like oregano looks just like basil&#8230;*_}

Keep your nasty-ass popcorn weed
&#8216;cause every rip of your bong 
tastes just like a bowl of stems and seed

...and that just ain't good enough... 
(_Yo, man! Do you crop ditchweed, or what?_)

I only smoke the ganja
the Heavy Artillery
so keep that duff in the bag... 
{_...unless it's name is Hillary_}

So I gave them light
and wind
and kept them watered right

They grew 
so big
those buds were outta sight!

It was then 
I knew
that I had done something right

{_I don't wanna know ya know ya
I just wanna grow ya grow ya

I don't wanna know ya know ya

Put you in the ground
sprinkle water all around

I don't wanna know ya know ya
I just wanna grow ya grow ya

I don't wanna know ya know ya

keep your eyes on the trichs
to get the highs that you likes_}
{_it's all about the trichs, baby..._}

So I chopped them
and trimmed them
and dried them bitches out

and then jarred them 
and burped them
to work the moisture out

The nugz are nice 
and crispy, 
Not airy 
or whispy

They&#8217;re dank 
and stanky
Ready for ganja Hanky Panky


{_Alright, who&#8217;s got the bong? Yo, Pass the glass! 
Don&#8217;t bogart that bitch unless it&#8217;s name is Bacall. 
Heh, heh, heh&#8230;.
Seems I grossly underestimated my yield.
Heh.yeah&#8230;
I use 50-gallon lawn & leaf bags for my stash.
Got bean bag chairs stuffed with budz....
my MATRESS is stuffed with budz...
even my brownies are stuffed with budz!
What's a poor boy to do?
Hey, man. You seen my lighter?
It's blue._}



......to be continued......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2011)

you got some serious talent.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Doobie that video you posted of Dethklok was so hysterical i almost pee'd my pants. nice one, it was mesmerizing.
> 
> ...you got some serious talent....


It's okay to pee you pants if you're on stage 

Well, thanks, I'm hoping the two projects turn out like I hear them in my head, but it is my first attempt at writing a complete & original song, so will have to wait and see if I can make it work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2011)

i think your the next Mac Miller

[youtube]_MMI1hEScO8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Morgen allemaal, well mix mast rymme master Doob, I am sure you can put together something just as cool as Mac Miller...talking of Macs, there is only one.......

Now compare this with the shi-ite that comes out today...CORE people, this is CORE, recorded from Fresno County Jail, not Granmas porch, lmao (no offence Ambs,)
[youtube]xCS3-Fe8Mis[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Morgen allemaal, well mix mast rymme master Doob, I am sure you can put together something just as cool as Mac Miller...talking of Macs, there is only one.......
> 
> Now compare this with the shi-ite that comes out today...CORE people, this is CORE, recorded from Fresno County Jail, not Granmas porch, lmao (no offence Ambs,)
> [youtube]xCS3-Fe8Mis[/youtube]


[video=youtube;NajU_ARId7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NajU_ARId7Y[/video]


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 20, 2011)

24 days in under the 600 watter. for more pics check my sig.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> 24 days in under the 600 watter. for more pics check my sig.


 some preteen shit there Alex, lol. Damn she is frosty already!!!


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> some preteen shit there Alex, lol. Damn she is frosty already!!!


you will be surprised how many pedobears are on this site. lol 
That would be my Ogre Og shes a frosty gal for sure


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Khayree was kikkin it back then....
[youtube]PYnTAxjvKHs[/youtube]


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 20, 2011)

76 days cooking under the 600, well done  pun intended 

View attachment 1743966


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> you will be surprised how many pedobears are on this site. lol
> That would be my Ogre Og shes a frosty gal for sure


Hmm I had some pretty bomb Ogre a little while back. Nice choice there


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm I had some pretty bomb Ogre a little while back. Nice choice there


funny thing about it is i have never tried it, seen it, or let alone heard of it prior to getting it. I mean i probly seen it at the dispense but nvr tried it. I will have some pretty bomb Ogre soon if you need some more.. lol JK


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 20, 2011)

4tatude said:


> 76 days cooking under the 600, well done  pun intended
> 
> View attachment 1743966


poor thing


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Khayree was kikkin it back then....
> [youtube]PYnTAxjvKHs[/youtube]


As long as we are reminiscing on this avenue

[video=youtube;zzVIq21seEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzVIq21seEw[/video]

I love the old school musical talent that came from the bay. Their style of delivery has always been one of my favorites.

Check out a guy by the name of Hollowtip, circa ealry 90's. His best album was Takin no Shortz, pretty much every song is G


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Indeed, I think Cali went a bit, woops upside their head, Down South was still pretty good (but No Limits was kind of spoiling things), East Coast was a bit lost, but the Yay Area was pumping....I think if I was going to live in the US I would like to live in San Fransisco, but I reckon my wife would want something warm like a Beach, plus her company have offices in LA so there is possibilities. 

Me likes E40, he's big in many ways, lol.

And Blegit aint no rap slouch either

"Nathan but legs open after 2!!!" lol.
[youtube]C72XLEeFaFU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Seems to be everyone is either having an early night, or having a sleep in, so here's a blatant _whodat_ (I mean rip) from my thread...lol.



DST said:


> Too right old parts, a disaster it could have been. All is ship shape this morgen. Here's some pics for you lot.
> 
> DPQ, last few days in the bag, then into the jar.
> 
> ...


Peace and bong rips, I guess we could call them bong whodats...

DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice them dst..


----------



## Thelowkickk (Aug 20, 2011)

These girls are getting way bigger than i expected!
They are nearly touching the light, so im going to have to put a cage around the light.
I'd say there all about 5' tall now! 
This is week 3 of flowering by the way guys.
So what does everyone think?
And lets get some estimates on yields! Please!
From the looks of it i was hoping I'd be able to get a pound of all three plants?
What does everyone think?
Are my expectations to high?


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking good. You might want to trim away some of those bottom shots, try to get more oomph going to the top since they are quite tall. I would say you should get at least 10-12 oz. I hope you reach you target.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 20, 2011)

So I was standing in front of my plants (camera ready) @ 7:59am this morning,waiting for a "Duchie photo"....Sooooo the light finally makes that all too familiar "snap" sound, flickers a bit and I'm ready.....aim...and.......nothing???? Apparently the TV remote wasn't working last night, so my lovely wife decided to switch batteries with the camera Anyway's, wifey has a wedding to go to today, and I'm planning on "trying a few thing's", maybe a little "Stink porn" 2-nite...?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 20, 2011)

Sideways is my Shyt. 


Cleaned off my wrking table.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2011)

how long is a piece of string?


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 20, 2011)

what time is now?

are yu here when yure there?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 20, 2011)

I do not drink beer all the time. But when I do, I choose Dos Equis


----------



## duchieman (Aug 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> how long is a piece of string?


 Oh man. Are we gonna get into this again? How Long is a Chinaman!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man. Are we gonna get into this again? How Long is a Chinaman!


 about 3 ft


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 20, 2011)

Ummmm, why does my coat smell like a jacket???


----------



## duchieman (Aug 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> about 3 ft


 Oh yeah. Who's on first?

Brother Doob. Love the lyrics. Tried to do something new and urban like in my head but all of a sudden it became Frank Zappa in my head. Now I just finished a nice bowl but still. I guess the cobwebs are getting harder to shake off.


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2011)

Been kinda busy and if I've had time I've stopped by the outdoor page. Had some problems in the GR and our diesels look like crap. PH cal mag thing. I don't know but it sucks. Can't wait to start over. 6 weeks in. The land race is fine. Won't have alot of yeild out of the GR I think. I learned A few things And won't make that mistake again. "PH your water dumb azz" LOL I will be using a different soil all so. Kellogs Natural ? 

In the mean time Outside is starting to fire it up.  I hope I can count on these Biatches ! 


Take it easy Six< ! Catch ya on the River card ! 


Things seem to be going fine. 
The patch of grass or from pole to pole is 15' long and is 9' wide. There are the two biggest plants in the back and 4 smaller ones in front. They have devoured eatchother and the room they were given to grow in.



































A little Hindu




She's budding.















small Tripple berry















One of the diesel clones That went out on July 4th. Had to supercrop em yesterday.















Aireal Shot











​


----------



## duchieman (Aug 20, 2011)

Crop Circles! Very nice!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2011)

wOW, I WISH I COULD GROW OUTDOORS LIKE THAT
.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man. Are we gonna get into this again? How Long is a Chinaman!


[video=youtube;t7mLVUahaKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7mLVUahaKs[/video]

[video=youtube;RDGhVkQ7qzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDGhVkQ7qzA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh yeah. Who's on first?
> 
> Brother Doob. Love the lyrics. Tried to do something new and urban like in my head but all of a sudden it became Frank Zappa in my head. Now I just finished a nice bowl but still. I guess the cobwebs are getting harder to shake off.


Ain't nothing wrong with having a little Zappa on the brain


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Took another peek this morning ebfore work and doh, more buds lost to it.







Lost most all of the main cola and top buds on each stem but might get away with an ounce or so pre-maturely harvested that doesn't appear to be effected. Chopped the whole thing at 8 weeks but was far from being ready  the purpling was begining to come thoruhg beautifully as well  Doh, so much for variations in what i smoke  Stupid bloody strain  nothing else is having any issues whatsoever.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

ghantron said:


> everyones average yield with just the 600?


We're just funnin' with ya 
That's a very common question that has no answer chiseled on stone tablets.
Too many factors involved to quantify "how much".
You can expect anywhere from 1/8th-oz per plant on up to 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 ounces per plant.
Depends on genetics, proper applications of water and food, ventilation, temperatures (min/max), size of plants when flowering is induced, number of plants under the light, number of branches on the plant with flowering sites, is it an Indica dominant strain or Sativa dominant, pest control issues have a serious impact on final yield, and a few dozen other things.

If you let us know how you intend to conduct your grow (soil, hyro, etc), what seeds are being used, nutes, grow space details, etc, we can still only give a very rough estimate. 
But don't let that stop you from asking questions. 

You're not going to find a bunch of Growers who can do much better than some of the peeps here in the 600, and we love to help, but we (*they*) just need more details about what your goals and intended methods are before we (*they*) can offer any good advice. 
Peace!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 20, 2011)

mMmm.. .I love chocolate filled buds.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with having a little Zappa on the brain


 Edit: Zappa like, is what I meant. Your lyrics with Zappa sound. Just to be clear is all


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Edit: Zappa like, is what I meant. Your lyrics with Zappa sound. Just to be clear is all


I kind of figured that. 
If you can make the words work in that manner, I'm all for pushing the envelope


----------



## duchieman (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah ghantron, like Doobie said. Things can snowball here pretty quick. Actually, his answer is pretty spot on. Maybe it should be the copy/paste answer from now on?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yeah ghantron, like Doobie said. Things can snowball here pretty quick. Actually, his answer is pretty spot on. Maybe it should be the copy/paste answer from now on?


Why not?&#8482;
I think I've stolen most of that from the rest of you guys through the years


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 20, 2011)

Long story short, tried to take some kool close ups (frosty bud shot's), but my camera suck's, and wasn't having it I must of taken over 30 bud shot's, but just couldn't get it to come out right. The small plant is what the "next run" is looking like.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

So nice, GA!
Love the last pic where she'a reaching up with the leaves.
Great job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

hitlers dissapointing dope deal
[youtube]kwAbTxjnnDw[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Aug 20, 2011)

Q: What do you call one bowl between three stoners?

A: Malnutrition.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd call it: Totally unexceptable!


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> So nice, GA!
> Love the last pic where she'a reaching up with the leaves.
> Great job!


Thank's bro....Ya know, I try not to be that desperate guy, that ask's ton's of "newbie" questions, but I definetly pay attention! There's so many stud grower's here, you can't help but learn! PEACE YA'll


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 20, 2011)

I say puff, puff give Criag.....lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

What if the bowl looked like this??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hitlers dissapointing dope deal
> [youtube]kwAbTxjnnDw[/youtube]


ironic that Smiley's name in the conversation is "Steiner", no


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

Pickle lickin on Snow White at the Harvest Party last night.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You only hang out with parrots?



eat a dick asshole


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28KobNbbI2s&feature=player_detailpage#t=44s

This is kinda how I feel going into my next run....Well the chorus anyway's...Remember solid gold???


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a nice dick, amber. Ive never said that to anyone but myself, btw.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 20, 2011)

this lady is smokin http://www.youtube.com/user/meytalll


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 20, 2011)

Final harvest pics from my SCROG, we removed screen and side buds almost hit the floor, we will easily get a pound dried, 1 p = 448 gms, so getting closer to 1 gram per watt, not to bad, we will see what final dried weight is, some dank bud from Greenhouse Seed Co.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

That is one truly monstrous SCROG! :O My hat off to you.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> this lady is smokin http://www.youtube.com/user/meytalll


The few times I've been lucky enough to have a lady drummer in the group of musicians that I hung out with was a great experience.
They never tried to overpower the drum kit like so many guys do, which makes playing in a cramped rehearsal room a lot more pleasant.
Most guy drummers need a separate room, as far as I'm concerned.
Hitting the skins as hard as you can, all the time, is monotonous. Especially for the bass player having to swim in that muddy crap hour after hour after hour....
Thanks for posting the link Wally!


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 20, 2011)

shes so hot mann

[video=youtube;IDjLSrxQ66s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDjLSrxQ66s&feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

So is she


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Not a bad rack on that one  Fuck living with a drummer though, they can't keep still for shit! Tapping slapping hitting knocking, keep ya damned hands still for 5 seconds! While i was at music school i lived with who was then one of the better young drummers in the country, and a good as he may have been, you got to the stage where you wanted to nail his fingers to the tabletop 

Nicew looking lady there  although a sofa outside on an astro lawn? Hehe. that tickles me for some reason.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

hahahaha, that made my morning, lemon balls, hehehehe. Nice one Amber


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1744912
> eat a dick asshole


Could it be....2 days of sun in a row for Amsterdam????? We shall see. It is officially the worst summer since 1901!!! lmfao. In other words, the worst summer in history (not many peeps I know were alive in 1901 ffs!!!) Oh well, at least the PArs won yesterday, woohoo!!!

Have a nice Sunday everyone, and try and be nice to others!!!!!

Much spliffyness to all,

DST


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 20, 2011)

[420]Haze;6137826 said:


> Final harvest pics from my SCROG, we removed screen and side buds almost hit the floor, we will easily get a pound dried, 1 p = 448 gms, so getting closer to 1 gram per watt, not to bad, we will see what final dried weight is, some dank bud from Greenhouse Seed Co.


WOW//// how many colas you got there


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2011)

Haze, very nice, now I have to go into my room and see if my babies filled my screen...after all they have been under the screen for a day and a half now. How big of an area was your screen?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## duchieman (Aug 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Was poking around for info on Epsom salts and ran into a little article about it, nothing great, but a response/comment to it deserved a copy and paste to the 600, I think. Just FYI. 



_I did an experiment with Epsom salts and several identical potted plants. I increased the salt concentration from zero in the first pot to a very high concentration in the last intended to kill the plants. I controlled the experiment for about three weeks. I did separate experiments on peas and beans. A bit of epsom salts increased growth over plain potting soil. However, it rapidly became toxic in higher concentrations. The peas were more resistant than the beans. So, my comment is&#8230; a little helps, but too much can kill, so err on the side of too little rather than too much.


_Here's another forums post that follows up well with this.






06-15-2006, 10:21 PM 

























Spanishfly 
Banned
Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Costa Blanca, Spain on a Temporary Ban from the City
Posts: 2,654 


*Epsom Salts* 
I feel I should say a few words about the use of Epsom Salts in cannabis cultivation.

All green plants produce their own food from water, CO2, and light, by a process named photosynthesis. The chlorophyll molecule, which is essential to photosynthesis, is coloured green and contains one atom of magnesium. So adequate magnesium is absolutely vital to the growth of green plants.

If there is a shortage of magnesium in the plant´s nutritional intake, an early indication is the yellowing of leaves. It is easy to remedy any deficiency by feeding a dilute solution of Epsom salts, MgSO4, in a concentration of about a teaspoon to a gallon, two or three times in the growing season; a little goes a long way.

Magnesium deficiency is distressingly common, many commercial soils contain little or none of the element, and many ferts only contain tiny amounts of magnesium, if they contain any at all. And growers do not always appreciate its importance.

But magnesium deficiency is not the only cause of leaf yellowing - a shortage of nitrogen can have similar symptoms, but this is MUCH less common as most of us routinely feed nitrogen-containing ferts. Some pests, such as red spider mite, can cause leaf yellowing, as can a whole host of viruses to which your ladies are susceptible. And don´t forget it is normal for the lowest leaves on the plant to yellow and die. They have done their job, and your buds are now being fed by the products of the photosynthesis being carried out by the fan leaves.

But if you do have a problem, I do recommend that you try some Epsom salts in the first instance. It may well not be the answer for your problem, but it very often is. 
Dsourman likes this.

_ Last edited by Spanishfly; 06-16-2006 at 06:49 PM. _


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2011)

Duchie, if one is using cal-mag, which I do once a week in veg and up it during flowering, would one need to use epsom salt? All opinions welcome.

After two years of growing and a lot of wasted money I have been trying to keep my grows as simple as possible and that includes nutes and other additives. Today my girls were given 15ml grow nutes, 15ml maxicrop, 3ml silica, 5ml rhizotonic, one tablespoon of molasses and 5ml of cal-mag. They'll get water for the next three days and then a dose of liquid karma and then water for two days before feeding again. I've been using botanicare pro blend nutes and my root system from my last grow was superb. I can't recommend enough for people to try smart pots. With some attention to your root system these pots develop the best roots of any container I have tried. I have to tear the root ball from the pots and it then comes out if one huge wad full of feeder roots. The soil doesn't even break away from the roots. I'll get a picture up next time I pull a root ball out.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 21, 2011)

i second the smart pot advice. they are marvelous. soo many roots and the soil is jus locked up in a huge chunk. i even started my plants into 5gallon smartpots and they filled out completly


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been really thinking about trying the smart pot's for my next run. Would 5 gallon be ok for a 4 plant bush grow, 600 watter, 4 1/2 X 4 1/2 space, or would the 7 gallon be better? I'm thinking the 5 gal should be fine, but I'm alway's open to suggestions.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> I've been really thinking about trying the smart pot's for my next run. Would 5 gallon be ok for a 4 plant bush grow, 600 watter, 4 1/2 X 4 1/2 space, or would the 7 gallon be better? I'm thinking the 5 gal should be fine, but I'm alway's open to suggestions.


5's should be perfect


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 21, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> I've been really thinking about trying the smart pot's for my next run. Would 5 gallon be ok for a 4 plant bush grow, 600 watter, 4 1/2 X 4 1/2 space, or would the 7 gallon be better? I'm thinking the 5 gal should be fine, but I'm alway's open to suggestions.


check out my last grow and your questions will quest no more


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Uhhm what are the marbles on top of the soil for?


Beautiful ladies BTW


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Uhhm what are the marbles on top of the soil for?
> 
> 
> Beautiful ladies BTW


they look cool  lol


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2011)

Wally, I notice in your pics with the marbles you watered in the center of the pot. I water around the perimeter of the pot when I transplant to encourage the roots to go seek the water. I actually always water around the perimeter to think of it.

To whoever asked the ever popular yield question, my last grow was a 12/12 from seed in two gallon smart pots and I pulled seven ounces dry. This scrog grow I'm using three gallon smart pots.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Wally, I notice in your pics with the marbles you watered in the center of the pot. I water around the perimeter of the pot when I transplant to encourage the roots to go seek the water. I actually always water around the perimeter to think of it.
> 
> To whoever asked the ever popular yield question, my last grow was a 12/12 from seed in two gallon smart pots and I pulled seven ounces dry. This scrog grow I'm using three gallon smart pots.


 Now I remember, you are the sativa lover 

The nug shots a few posts back are of my Acapulco Gold


----------



## duchieman (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Heads Up. I don't know the answer to your question. I'm kinda starting from the bottom up and am still using nutes from a common garden center. They are a solid pellet fertilizer, organic of course that contains some fish nutrients as well some additional fish bone meal that I use for extra N and P. Other than that I've been using Rooters Myco and Molasses. Some of my plants do yellow a fair bit and I'm quite confident now that it's not and N deficiency but probably more Mg. (?) 

I've been using a coir/peat moss/perlite mix that I've been recycling over and over a few generations now and it seems that my plants are doing better for longer. A composter is still top on my list of things to do. 



Here's my 5 gallon Genius Pot.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Harvested some BUKU, also known as Burmese Kush! Love this stuff!!! *


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Evening guys, if you haven't already, head over to Mr West's and congratulate the lad on becoming a Daddy.

Nothing much to report from over here, just smoking some, you know......

Peace, DST


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank's guy's look's like 5 will do the trick! Appreciate the pic's guy's!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 21, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Harvested some BUKU, also known as Burmese Kush! Love this stuff!!! *


 Nice i have a few freebies of her how does she take nutes and how long did you let her go?


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

If anyone can show me a place to get 8inch cool tubes from please do. I ma in touch with Chinese companies trying to source some. The biggest I can find is 6 inch. Any help appreciated. Ta muchly 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## Sencha (Aug 21, 2011)

Need a new bulb for my Quantum 600 watt ballast/C.A.P. hood. Any recommendations?


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

I swear by my Phillips Son T, A lot use Hortilux bulbs on here I think.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2011)

The Constant Researcher has uncovered too many jems to post here, but some are cool enough to blaze a bowl to. 

Ever wonder how it's done?
(**each vid ends with the finished song*)

[video=youtube;NqTdd-NjGqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqTdd-NjGqY[/video]
[video=youtube;klLxXdhZLPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klLxXdhZLPI[/video]
[video=youtube;6ocrIq90tQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=6ocrIq90tQQ[/video]
[video=youtube;IQ9sgp5UdD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ9sgp5UdD4&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 21, 2011)

This month's high times (september) has a good article on lighting. DST, you run 240v in the dam? The philips son t is one of only two lamps built specifically for electronic/digital ballasts and the son t can only be run on 240v ballasts...according to the article. The other is the SunPulse. According to the article the differential between the ballasts and the lamps shortens their life span by 1/3 to 1/2...regular hps lamps.

BC, I have an acapulco gold bean from barney's farm. With a six week cure it was a beautiful smoke.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2011)

how long did you flower yours for?


----------



## JointMasterJay (Aug 21, 2011)

i'm going to be joining the 600 club on last day of this month cant wait!!! for my first grow too currently using a cfl for vegging


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome when the time comes you will enjoy the ride here!!


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Wally, I notice in your pics with the marbles you watered in the center of the pot. I water around the perimeter of the pot when I transplant to encourage the roots to go seek the water. I actually always water around the perimeter to think of it.
> 
> To whoever asked the ever popular yield question, my last grow was a 12/12 from seed in two gallon smart pots and I pulled seven ounces dry. This scrog grow I'm using three gallon smart pots.


i water all around the soils surface. gotta get the roots stretching


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 21, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> i water all around the soils surface. gotta get the roots stretching


I've done this to it works a lot better for me i have used the hydro balls to do it..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Doobster whats up my man how was the weekend ? its my sunday and im going to spend the next couple of hours tieing some colas down for safety purposes..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2011)

DST said:


> If anyone can show me a place to get 8inch cool tubes from please do. I ma in touch with Chinese companies trying to source some. The biggest I can find is 6 inch. Any help appreciated. Ta muchly 600.
> 
> Peace, DST


**I tried to link to another version of this on youtube, but it was cut short and the punchline wasn't there, so I dug out my DVD and did it right 
*

[video=youtube;M7Z3aQWpimY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7Z3aQWpimY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Doobster whats up my man how was the weekend ? its my sunday and im going to spend the next couple of hours tieing some colas down for safety purposes..


Hi, SB 
Been a lazy weekend for me mostly.
Just making sure my new sprouts stay alive.
Been in the mid to upper 80's this past week, so my new heat mat hasn't even clicked on.
But will come in handy this winter 

Your plants threatening to get up too close to the light?


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Nice i have a few freebies of her how does she take nutes and how long did you let her go?


T.H. Seeds says it's their fastest strain at 7.5 weeks but i let her go 9, def worth it. Also she's loves the nutes, i never hurt her a bit. Give her good doses of nitrogen as well all threw out flower.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, SB
> Been a lazy weekend for me mostly.
> Just making sure my new sprouts stay alive.
> Been in the mid to upper 80's this past week, so my new heat mat hasn't even clicked on.
> ...


yeah yes the Sour Kush and the PE are gettomg huge dont have a lot of s[ace to start with..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Here are the Sour Kush and the Re-veg Blue Diesel..

1) BD
2 SD
3) BD
4) SD


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm at 3 1/2 as well. The 600W is really showing its prowess and I'm loving the results.













Also just smoked a bowl to this little number, infectiously groovy

[video=youtube;SPoK1lryfh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPoK1lryfh4[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> how long did you flower yours for?


I haven't grown it yet but I think it was flowered for ten weeks, maybe eleven?


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

Afternoon guys and gal(s), busy morgen but just finished having a relaxing chill and taking in some sun for an hour, yup, we have SUN today!!!! Tied down the cola of the outdoor girl again last night, Looks like it will have quite a number of main stems. I am thinking that due to weather and time running out that if the worse comes to the worse, they will get finished inside, regardless of size. I will make something work out. I could get rid of my veg tent for a few weeks and just section off the whole corner of my stinky room and hang a 400 in there...or I get my arse in gear and get electricity out to the greenhouse since my outdoor plug doesn't seem to work (shit fukkin Dutch electricians! the whole house is an 808.)

Catch up with you all soon.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

hope u get sorted lad ..


----------



## Club 600 (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks good in here 
Glad you got some sun D 

lolz


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2011)

onthedl? . .


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

i thought it was club 600


jigfresh said:


> onthedl? . .


----------



## Club 600 (Aug 22, 2011)

hehehe you will never know! lol This account is in good hands  First one to find out gets... rep haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 22, 2011)

it YOU DST! now give me my rep muda fucka!!! hahahah


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2011)

Not this guy again lol I think its doob!

Hey 6 hundo peeps! Hope everyone had a great weekend, I did. 
Will hopefully have a bad ass update tonight with the unveiling of my new hydro system ~~~~Aunt flow #3 XXXL&#8482;
But if I wanna do that I need to get back to work!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok I just caught back up on the last 130 or so posts... I missed some funny sh!t lol 
But id like to answer that question.


Q: What do you call one bowl between three stoners?

A: A deficiency.

That should be corrected immediately.


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

Boom boom, whodat, now get back to work!!!

nope Club 600 was started by me, but Club 600 is not me 

Yo Club 600, getting rep is not a prize when your Rep is beyond repute, hehe, unless they added some form of payment system through the web. Imagine that, you just hit jackpot and your comp starts spewing cash out at you, lol....



whodatnation said:


> Ok I just caught back up on the last 130 or so posts... I missed some funny sh!t lol
> But id like to answer that question.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooo-eeee, I just got noob rep, lmfao.


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

I TELL YOU WHAT YOU LOT WILL GET A PRIZE FOR: ENTERING INTO OUR 600 COMPETITION........

do we all need another reminder now?


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

There was at least 11 LIKEs when I posted this...I WANT MY GOD DAM 11 ENTRIES, lol.

Yup, there is a competition going on in here, you wouldn't think so. Initial closing date of competition may be revised due to whack assness. Special prizes will be given to the few that made the effort. Be warned, I will get upset, and you don't want to see me when I get......grrrrrr. temptations....going gggggrrrrrreeeeeeeeennnnnnn!!!

Ok, just get some pics up you lot eh! lol. Now I am going back to my 75micron hash and exo cheese joint. Slurp.


DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 22, 2011)

OK I KNOW WHO IT IS NOW!!!! (that 600 club avi) HAHHA , if you can guess it i will rep yu too. cuz i already gotz mine!!! hahaha and it was NOT DST!!! very clever... 
thanks for posting that contest D'st.. i was looking for that a while ago.
have a deliciously cheesy evening. I will as well. a wet bike ride home and then my first try at the infamous cherrycheese x livers... yummy!
later ambs


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2011)

DST said:


> I TELL YOU WHAT YOU LOT WILL GET A PRIZE FOR: ENTERING INTO OUR 600 COMPETITION........
> 
> do we all need another reminder now?


im working on mine, i promise i will have something nice once i get my stickers printed


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 22, 2011)

DST said:


> There was at least 11 LIKEs when I posted this...I WANT MY GOD DAM 11 ENTRIES, lol.
> 
> Yup, there is a competition going on in here, you wouldn't think so. Initial closing date of competition may be revised due to whack assness. Special prizes will be given to the few that made the effort. Be warned, I will get upset, and you don't want to see me when I get......grrrrrr. temptations....going gggggrrrrrreeeeeeeeennnnnnn!!!
> 
> Ok, just get some pics up you lot eh! lol. Now I am going back to my 75micron hash and exo cheese joint. Slurp.


 LMFAO sorry dst i been to busy/lazy to go to Kinkos but ill try to get some entry's in by Wednesday night


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> im working on mine, i promise i will have something nice once i get my stickers printed


Yeah me too bro. I've got a couple 7ft JTR's that are just begging to be photographed!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> im working on mine, i promise i will have something nice once i get my stickers printed


That's where I'm at. Not getting stickers printed. Will someone please send my overworked ass some stickers????


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a buddy From the city that has the most amazing SAGE cut (TH seeds). Not the prettiest, not the densest, but the taste, smell, and buzz are on are on freaking point This shit is a true one hitter quiter.....seriously....and if your not careful (and smoke to much), this shit will make you paniky His pheno, is a freaking sky scraper, and not a good yielder, so I'm not really interested in growing her, but it sure is a nice treat every now and then. Bought a new "road" bowl 2nite, thought you might want to check out the sage...Enjoy


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've thought about buying some sage seeds. Just grabbed some grapegod, and as soon as white russian from SS comes in I'll be grabbing that too.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 22, 2011)

I am Zeldar from the planet Beldar hahahaha shiiit 

[youtube]u2CAxsT1tf8[/youtube]

Mutant Timewarp Mini Pheno




























Monday night teaser boys skeet skeet ahh ahahaha. Been in flower now for 3 weeks????? got me freaking stumped lol. Same cuts of the mom are 4-8 ft. more to cum lol. a stoned bad man


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 22, 2011)

A healthy TW biaatch 






Group shot they are getting alot of the UV red sun burn but still stankin 






Early buds on this lady






Herijauna X Blue Deisel 






TW Mertha Pheno






A pair of TW Bertha pheno






Herijuana






Romulan Joe early buds  Time for a duchie BRB


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2011)

Jizzzzzzz. 
That song is hilarious.
Keep on truckin bad man  finish strong


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry no pic updat with aunt flow #3 XXXL tonight, but she is up and running  will x plant tomorrow!
Pretty giggity about this run.. Like its "my first grow" 

[video=youtube;bNLP0In4Oi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNLP0In4Oi0[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

"Oh the green green grass of where the Badmans from".........nice shtuff there Mishter Badman! And not a DOG insite, lol.

And no Auntie pics from whodat either, I went to bed in suspense, woke up like a giddy school boy on Xmas, and all i get is Jayz, lol. May be next time.

Hey peeps, have a great day, I'll take some snaps today as well.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Just to let you guys know. So I found a place in China that will do me 8inch cool tubes. I also got a reply from a US supplier from ebay as well. Looks like it will be a lot of money so I need to have a ponder about it. From the US the guy wants like $90 per tube, and then $70 per tube for shipping....that's like &#8364;480 or &#8364;335. Now the company in China have quoted me $35 per unit, and $190 dollar shipping, which works out around &#8364;200. Which is more like it really.....decisions decisions.......


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it me, or am I talking to myself this morning, lol. Pics as promised:

























































Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

Moring to you D 
I had a busy day yesterday between house chores and deciding to do a secondary (and fresh) install of Vista on a new partition.
My previous install hit a snag somehere about a month ago.
Out of the blue it started to get sluggish when performing tasks (Photoshop, Painter, etc) when it normally blazes through it (I have a Q9450 quad core running at 3.5-gHz, for pete's sake).
So to rule out a hardware problem (RAM or hard drives) I figured I'd kill two birds with one stone and create a 20-GB partition on C: and install Vista with only the bare minimums: no internet, no Office 2007, no anti-virus, no firewall, and all uneccesary services disabled.
Just Photoshop & Painter for making art, and Ableton Live for making music.
So much faster than the previous bloated installation!
If I need to use Office or some other thing, I have it set up as a dual-boot, so it only take about 90 seconds to restart and boot into either version.

Regarding your search for cool tubes: have you looked into a local glass artist who could make you some tubes (boro-silicate "pyrex"-style, like our heavy glass bongs)? 
Might cost less, what with the shipping rapage and all that.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful ladies-what strains? It's a little early stateside-5:00 am eastern.

Does the 8' tube come with a 55-gallon drum of vaseline? I always like to be greased before I'm f--cked.
Is a plexiglass tube availabe in Europe? Shipping cost are your largest factor. 


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Well now I know why my wife spends so much time working on advertisin for one of the larger logistic companies of the world...because they have too much freakin money. Anyway, 3 cool tubes (the 5inchers) cost a total of &#8364;150 here, so 3 8inchers at 200 euro isn't too bad.

The strains above are the Exo Cheese, and the Chillberry kush in flower. Then there is the Chillberry Kush mom, DOG mom, and the massief outdoor posse.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

special them dst mate...


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 23, 2011)

good morn yalls!

peace and love, love and light

la la la jah jah jah god bless

[video=youtube;YJ2Z4XBRLxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ2Z4XBRLxo&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Healin of da Nations


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 23, 2011)

Why the heck are you running Vista at all???? Isn't 7 going to do everything better?

I like the bare bones install though.



DoobieBrother said:


> Moring to you D
> I had a busy day yesterday between house chores and deciding to do a secondary (and fresh) install of Vista on a new partition.
> My previous install hit a snag somehere about a month ago.
> Out of the blue it started to get sluggish when performing tasks (Photoshop, Painter, etc) when it normally blazes through it (I have a Q9450 quad core running at 3.5-gHz, for pete's sake).
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> good morn yalls!
> 
> peace and love, love and light
> 
> ...


win  thanks for the wake n bake tune wally


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Why the heck are you running Vista at all???? Isn't 7 going to do everything better?
> 
> I like the bare bones install though.


Win 7 is a notch or two more refined.
But, back when I built my current system, I was a Vista alpha/beta/RC tester and was given a free copy of the full version of Vista when it came to the marketplace.
I grew to like Vista more than XP, and was bummed to find there was no discounted upgrade version from Vista to Win 7.
So until I build my next system, I'm having to "make do" with Vista.
My next system..... ohhhh mama...
I'm going to go balls to the wall on my next system build 

**edit: my stripped-for-speed version of Vista is running 36 processes, and using only 18% of my available RAM to idle. In my previous install it's running 67 processes and using 32% of my RAM to idle*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2011)

omfg... earthquake!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 23, 2011)

Not more than 5 minutes ago I was sitting here, on my rock solid cement foundation, and my chair was wobbling. I went into another room and told my wife and daughter about it and said, "I think there's been an earthquake somewhere". The only other thing that might make my floor shake any would be very large farm equipment and such that come by, but there wasn't a peep outside other than birds and crickets. Then my wife just popped on and saw the report from our local newspapers web site.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> omfg... earthquake!


If you're in Cali, this might be of interest to you:

*http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqscanv/*

**EDIT: it is the USGS website for earthquakes, but it monitors & reports for worldwide events*

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/usc0005ild.php


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont know why but i am a nut for a good quake hopefully no injuries but i love a good jolt and roll...I hope you guys and girls are ok out there when there is one others may follow..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2011)

lol, im in nc. a eartthquake hit in DC wtf whjy was i shaking
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=newssearch&cd=2&ved=0CCkQqQIwAQ&url=http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=14364613&ei=Y-tTToyIEaTe0QHS_ZH5BQ&usg=AFQjCNFuAPNRWb3hL5Mn9YnGiWzsQ3bAZA&sig2=o142HFE5YqOcrt23c9HpeA


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 23, 2011)

depends on the fault line if it runs through all the way to or near SC you will feel it..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

Being raised in Alaska, I don't even notice a quake unless it's about that size.
We had (still have) them all the time.
A lot of areas of Alaska are swamp, muskeg, tundra, and sand/clay areas, and it's pretty wild to be out in the sticks when one is going off. It's like you're on a waterbed and someone just plopped down hard. The landscape is rolling in waves and jiggling like a bowl of jello.
Earthquakes. Gotta love 'em.

*edit: moved away from Alaska's earthquakes and into the safety of.... a shyte ton of active & dormant volcanoes in the Oregon/Washington area.
Yay!
Not.


Heh, heh.
One time, I was playing my bass in my friend's pad which is next to where he worked, just jammin' away, playing like I meant it (the only way I know how), when my buddy pops over to interupt me and asks, "Did you feel it?".
I said, "Feel what?".
"The earthquake. The radio says it was a 7.0. It started rumbling and we thought you'd just turned up your amp more than normal, but then the building really shook a good one."
I had a massive amp rig back in those days (500watt bass amp head and a cab with 4-16" speakers) that could shake buildings.
I kind of think I felt a little extra rumble, but figured it was a tractor trailer rig going by.
The whole world could have ended and I'd have died strapped to my bass


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2011)

lol. no this was just a weird awkward shaking. it was like 5 seonds. not fun


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2011)

My fam from NJ and NY felt it aswell bout the same time i did was all over my facebook.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

Whenever I feel one, I start singing this song in my head 
"FTW" For The Win *(the old school "FTW" is "Fuck The World". That's how I was raised. Took me while to equate it to "For The Win")*

Time to blaze a fattie of MTF and Northern Berry...
...I'll see you on the other side!


[video=youtube;uCEeAn6_QJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

The fattie in question....

**edit: the 6th digit on my left hand only has one joint.... *






*I think that's the worst thing I've ever heard...*



[video=youtube;7Hd7tJV5ixU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hd7tJV5ixU[/video][video=youtube;adVOWBDM-_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adVOWBDM-_8[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 23, 2011)

felt that quake in new jersey. woke me from a nap. cool stuff. EARTH CHANGES BAAAABY


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

See, now we scour the internet for new UFO sightings and see if there's any buzz going on...

*http://www.latest-ufo-sightings.net/*


Chicago August 2011
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHXy6tg24vY* 


August 18 in Spain...
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK2yUnau7lI*

Calgary August 20 2011
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcijuSHDh6E*

Sweden August 21 2011
*jump to 2-min20sec into it, the firtst 2 minutes are garbage
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omy9sro9pN0*

Spain again in August 2011 from a different city
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji6-VfPrW-E*

*edit primo alpha apex 1: I simplified the youtube to just links since it was killing the page load time.

*edit redux-o-matic:
that fattie ended up sparking ME up about the time I got half way through it.
daaaammmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn.....


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 23, 2011)

Disclosure is so close omfg


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope all you guys in the Earthquake zone are all good. 

Just mad rain here, jeez, I thought I was goin to have to bail out my balcony again.

Keep your feet on the ground peeps, and just hope the ground is attached to something.

D


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

Had to cool me down to take another round...
Now I'm back in the ring to take another swing....
Time to kill this bad bitch.
 







[video=youtube;Bomv-6CJSfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

you go for it Doob. Kill it man. Love the roach clip not that i have one myself as i smoke with a tip (rolled up bit of card).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

One othese days, we should all post a video clip of how we roll a joint.
A million ways to grow 'em.. 
a million ways to roll 'em...
only one way to stone 'em...


*going to try the tip method I hear is so en fash east of the date line 
when you say "card", is it business card, playing card, my uncle the card? 
I'm going to have to flex my google digit and see what it comes up with...


----------



## corvetteguy (Aug 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Win 7 is a notch or two more refined.
> But, back when I built my current system, I was a Vista alpha/beta/RC tester and was given a free copy of the full version of Vista when it came to the marketplace.
> I grew to like Vista more than XP, and was bummed to find there was no upgrade path from Vista to Win 7.
> So until I build my next system, I'm having to "make do" with Vista.
> ...


You can upgrade vista to 7?


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

A lot of people will use whatever they can get their hands on. There are some companies that sell especially cut ones, which are generally called Tips, which are quite a bit thinner than the average business card. I have used old birthday/xmas cards in the past but they have them in tubs in the coffeeshops here so you just grab a handfull now and then.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

I found a cool "how-to" on using the Tip Method:

*http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/roaches/the%20roach.htm*


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2011)

i dont roll much!but when i do roll,i roll fatties

any card/thin but sturdy paper works,i my self use my newport box(cigs)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

corvetteguy said:


> You can upgrade vista to 7?


No, unfortunately, you can't (***you can install Win 7 as an upgrade to Vista, yes, but there is no reduced-cost upgrade version for people wanting to migrate from Vista to Win 7): _"I grew to like Vista more than XP, and was bummed to find there was no upgrade version of Windows 7 for those wanting to move from Vista to Win 7."

***edited because I grow some funk-ass mind melting shit sometimes and inhale vast quantities of vaporized cannabanols and cannabanoids.***  _

_*****by "upgrade path", I meant discounted price for those upgrading from Vista to Windows 7*****_

They got us good that time.
But they didn't get more money out of me.


*Ah!*
*You are wondering if you have Vista, can you install Windows 7 over it as an upgrade?*
*http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd772579(WS.10).aspx*


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Great sign of a weed smoker, a damaged ciggie box, hehe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

hahah, thats so funny doobs, i bought a roach clip last night. it was attatched to a little block of wood with a wire going up to the roach clip..i think it might be for papers but fuckit im stickin my roaches there! I just bought a zigzag joint roller to help me roll and i put the little piece of rolled card, like index card thickness, at the end and it works real well.(thanks for teaching me DST) The only prob that i have with the joint roller is that it wants to roll them doobs too thin. It does not like a lot of weed in it to work the roll.
Lovely picture.Goodluck doobs, i hope you win one of the prizes. i just printed my club 600 album covers off. i have a sexy idea.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, man... I'm so baked....
I'm Tommy Chong-ing this roach until it squeals like lonely pig at a big luau...
pics in a minute or two.... or it didn't happen 

los cucaracha es refumar


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2011)

genuity said:


> i dont roll much!but when i do roll,i roll fatties
> 
> any card/thin but sturdy paper works,i my self use my newport box(cigs)


 ive used newport boxes, and paper package as well. not to mentions business cards n shit. now i just order raw rolling tips. but thats only when i roll up in papers.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 23, 2011)

I use a vaporizer or bong, I only smoke joints when I golf, only because they don't have a hook-up for my vaporizer on the golf carts and I drive like a mad man so a bong is out of the question...and just a touch conspicuous. 

Hey wally, without getting real specific, what part of jersey you in? My honey is visiting her stomping grounds of toms's river and I grew up in philly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

Another entry to the fe"*sticka*"ties*&#8482;*?
(**as Popeye might say it*) 

[video=youtube;GCFOMofXHfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCFOMofXHfo[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 23, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I use a vaporizer or bong, I only smoke joints when I golf, only because they don't have a hook-up for my vaporizer on the golf carts and I drive like a mad man so a bong is out of the question...and just a touch conspicuous.
> 
> Hey wally, without getting real specific, what part of jersey you in? My honey is visiting her stomping grounds of toms's river and I grew up in philly.


southern jersey about o say 40 maybe 30 min away from toms river.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

I like using tips on my jays but will smoke without em for sure  They let you get every last bit of weed without burning your lips, but sometimes you get a nasty hit of just the tip yuck! I mostly smoke bongs and bowls... My lovely pipe "roger" is still taking the abuse lol smoking some lovely sb samples I took from the hydro system...
I feel like I just harvested my soil space bombs just the other day and now this hydro will be done in just a few days  seems like running the cut I have in hydro shortens the flower time by at least a week, maybe 10 days  like 40-45 days! dank.
I'll post pics as soon as I find my fking camera


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope you didn't put it down in one of your grow rooms: you'll have to use napalm & nukes to blast back enough of the vegetaion to have even a glimmer of a hope of finding it


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I hope you didn't put it down in one of your grow rooms: you'll have to use napalm & nukes to blast back enough of the vegetaion to have even a glimmer of a hope of finding it


Thats hilarious doob, I found it in my veg room and in the process I found 2 small dead plants that got swallowed up by the jungle  I wasn't too upset because I have more plants than I need at the moment lol. I feel like a noob now haha I actually had some plants straight up die under my care ;-( I did manage to find the cam though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

If they passed to the Great Beyond under your watch, there was no hope for them anyways.

Destiny's Children 

**thanks to COF for getting this one for me to link to* 
[video=youtube;XPkd9ZQOtbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPkd9ZQOtbI[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If they passed to the Great Beyond under your watch, there was no hope for them anyways.
> 
> Destiny's Children


"I dont want no scrub" in my garden either so I guess it worked out lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry no time for dates and such  I do know that these ak's will be day 1 - 12/12 tomorrow 

Thar she blows!

Aunt flow #3 XXXL&#8482; 

Cheers! finally got her going.




































Sour D






Space Bomb finishing early in hydro  and the samples are quickly become my choice smoke atm. Double cheers!




















How do I get around my room for maintenance you ask? IDK lol I'll find a way!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> How do I get around my room for maintenance you ask? IDK lol I'll find a way!


I was going to ask that a couple of weeks ago to some of you scroggers 

Wild & spine breaking Parkour?

[video=youtube;TPIw3cv8Zls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPIw3cv8Zls[/video]


Or grease up with some trusty ol' Parkay?

[video=youtube;IpyEGYBqmK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpyEGYBqmK8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2011)

dam.............................................that system is a beast,then you put that beast AK,in it...oh man
love'in it.
sour d,looking like she is trying to,360,mmmmmsour d,i just love sour buds.
SB,is right,real choice buds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam.............................................that system is a beast,then you put that beast AK,in it...oh man
> love'in it.
> sour d,looking like she is trying to,360,mmmmmsour d,i just love sour buds.
> SB,is right,real choice buds.


 Thanks G  it was a fun build.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1749949


wow lol thats awesome.
It looks like a winner to me!



I need to get these stickers done! I need tose seeds!  sdkjgdfghikdfjgh;sdjkhgfds;


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 23, 2011)

Yo whodat, I've run out of clever thing's to say about your garden, your plant's are just gorgeous, plain an simple! That spacebomb is making my freaking mouth water! I've decided that my next grow will be some sort of scrog (got to work out detail's). I've been doing a lot of research, and checking out fellow RIU'ers screen grow's as well (including your's). I think I've got a plan worked out, but we'll see....lol 1 quick question (for anyone)? I have 3 short bushy clones for my next run....4'x4' space, 600 watter. Would it be better to run all three, or just do one big one? These plants LOVE to grow, And I think they'll fill the screen in rather nicely, I just don't know if one plant will be enough, or if 3 will be too many? Again, I plan on going wall to wall (so to speak), in a 4x4 area. PEACE


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks apple 
I guess it all depends on the total size of the plants and what size containers you plan on finishing them with. One plant could do it with enough veg but 3 could also do it. 
I found it difficult to scrog in soil seeing as I cant lift the container to see if they are thirsty,, noob tactics still work well you know lol, thats if you have a fixed scrog or plants that are too heavy to lift. 
jmo


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks bro, all info apperciated! I was gonna keep it even with 4, but the 4th pheno isn't really finishing up that well, so I decided not to run it again. I think I'm gonna run all three, and see how that goe's. Yeah, I've heard that doing just about anything under that netting is a pain in the ass....lol I love growing, and I love to try new thing's.....gonna be an interesting winter!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice one Ambs!!!!!!

Don't think I'll look at a Barbie in quite the same way again, does Ken know she has gone into Lapdancing?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1749949


Nice set up whodat, so when do you do your jungle training?

Have a good one peeps,

DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey hey DST my friend. You have a good one too. I'm off to eat some kaas before work


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

Just about to dig into some kaas after work. Enjoy the day Bobo.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2011)

lol. over here it just means an incompetent pack handler.

I like cardboard tips 



DST said:


> Great sign of a weed smoker, a damaged ciggie box, hehe.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey peeps,

Here's a question.

I have blood worms in one of the pots that I collect water in from my greenhouse roof. This is then trf to the main water container for storage. Anyway, noticed I had little red worms which I believe are blood worms.

Now from what I understand this does not mean the water is bad, quite the opposite, it means the water is clean.

However, I am also feeding this to the ladies and worried that the little fuckers if they get into the soil will eat the roots..I don't know, perhaps they cannot survive out of water. They are larvae of the non biting midge. They are not commonly known for eating pod vegetation, but will munch on damaged roots of pond lilleys for example. By all accounts they are a fish delicacy when frozen (good bait).
Anyway, can't find anything about them damaging our beloved MJ.

Anyone got any opinions on this?

Cheers,

DST


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 24, 2011)

i have a feeling they may not even be able to borrow into the soil


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

you could be right, they are water based larvae. I got a load of them wriggling around on the terrace, will see if they are still alive in a wee bit...ust finishing ma joint and cuppa.


wally nutter said:


> i have a feeling they may not even be able to borrow into the soil


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 24, 2011)

i think if you waterd them onto the plants they would just cook under the lights. i tried using regular worms and my soil was just to compacted for it. soil worms arent fond of being potted.

what you gotta do is make alil worm farm and have the kindest vermicompost!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

Well in the interim I will filter the water that is coming out of the tank.


----------



## golddog (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi folks, been growing for a couple of years.....

Upgraded to a 600 watt for my 4 X 3 X 7 foot growbox.

Flowering 6 small Bubba Pre-98's and a Blue Dream.

Just along for the ride.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

golddog said:


> Hi folks, been growing for a couple of years.....
> 
> Upgraded to a 600 watt for my 4 X 3 X 7 foot growbox.
> 
> ...


Welcome Golddog and we are glad to have you im sure i can speak for most lots of good folks here good info great porn uh um (Bud Porn) help at all times a day and night so have fun..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Whats up 6 double oh? and a good morning to you all last night gave my girls a good watering and they really needed it to ive been kind of slipping on the watering times with this grow this is the second third time i have let them go pretty bone dry on me not sure if this is good or not for them..Can this cause stress? if anyone knows...


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whats up 6 double oh? and a good morning to you all last night gave my girls a good watering and they really needed it to ive been kind of slipping on the watering times with this grow this is the second third time i have let them go pretty bone dry on me not sure if this is good or not for them..Can this cause stress? if anyone knows...


If you dry them out to much you can damage the root ball


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah i kind of thought something could be bad about doing so i will definately be more care ful next round thanks bro!

They had actually stopped smelling on me and when i watered them the funck came back so strong and sweet..


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

welcome golddog,

i did chuckle at your signature, how very true



golddog said:


> Hi folks, been growing for a couple of years.....
> 
> Upgraded to a 600 watt for my 4 X 3 X 7 foot growbox.
> 
> ...


stinkbud, one thing to look out for when the root ball gets to dry is watering and not getting enough penetration due to compact dry soil, then you just end up with run off and well, none for the ladies. 

Okay, off to meet the wife for dinner. laters folks.

DST


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

DST when you return, let me know what i could do to prevent this because i get a lot of run off with every watering from the start of the grow,if i use 1 gal of water at least 1/2 of that runs off but i dont stop watering until i feel the weight i want picking up the plant..


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> DST when you return, let me know what i could do to prevent this because i get a lot of run off with every watering from the start of the grow,if i use 1 gal of water at least 1/2 of that runs off but i dont stop watering until i feel the weight i want picking up the plant..


You need to use a wetting agent to brake the surface tension of the water and get penetration, i know things like soap do it but not sure what else


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> You need to use a wetting agent to brake the surface tension of the water and get penetration, i know things like soap do it but not sure what else


Each time i water i disturb the top soil about a 1/2 inch deep or aggetate it to loosen it up some is this good enough?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2011)

DST said:


> you could be right, they are water based larvae. I got a load of them wriggling around on the terrace, will see if they are still alive in a wee bit...ust finishing ma joint and cuppa.


I wouldn't worry a bit about them, D 
They only eat dead plant matter, and might actually do a little bit of good before they die.

http://www.naturegrid.org.uk/pondexplorer/gallery/bloodwrm.html

I originally thought you were talking about THESE blood worms:

[video=youtube;FIHuIhlfw7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIHuIhlfw7M[/video]

pretty cool little critters...
[video=youtube;1lp22uGXpjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lp22uGXpjk[/video]
[video=youtube;_GitWZ3OcC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GitWZ3OcC0[/video]


Just need a few hundred more of these bad boys and you got yo'self a tasty bisque!

[video=youtube;rmKULCKQ-1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmKULCKQ-1U[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Aug 24, 2011)

When I get a dry pot I'll water it slowly and in rotation. What I mean is I will start by only wetting the surface, allowing time or moving to the next plant before coming back and adding a bit more. I'll usually come back to that pot 4-6 times eventually filling the pot with fluids rather than letting them run through all at once. Kinda like waiting for a dry sponge to absorb. If you just pour water on it it will just run off the sides or right through it. You can only add moisture as quick as the sponge will absorb. I do this with feeding as well, allowing the nutes to slowly settle in evenly. Just how I see it and hope that help SB.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 24, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Each time i water i disturb the top soil about a 1/2 inch deep or aggetate it to loosen it up some is this good enough?


i would of thought it would help but the only way to get the soil properly wet is to dunk the pot into a bucket full of feed, when i feed my peppers i'd say at least half ends up on the floor even after disturbing the soil on the top


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 24, 2011)

It may seem funny but you know what guy's i actually use both these methods i do slow pour my water in turns about 4 to 5 times with each turn letting the water set befor ecoming back to it again and i used to sit my buckets into a bin of water and nute solution for about a good 15 to 20 minutes before begining to water them and they would remain in the bucket as i did so this worked very well when watering dont know why i stopped doing it..


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 24, 2011)

Soo I just got back from the hydro store, GOD DAMN this is an expensive hobby! With about a week left till harvest, I'm trying to get ready (best I can) for the next run. My clones look like there right on track, timing looks good, hoping for a nice transition into the new crop. Once I get them in the main room, I'm gonna throw a screen over them, and veg under a 600 watt MH, until screen looks good and full. So I'm trying to finish a crop, build a trellis, watching my outdoor girls, planning out my nutes, soil, pots, humidity, temp, ph....etc, etc. This on top of a full time job...LOL But to be honest, when I'm working in my garden, it doesn't really feel like work, and I prefer to be buisy anyway's. Next pic's will be of the harvest, then I will start posting pics of my grow room progress....Peace, hope everybody is staying medicated....lol


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

that's exactly them Doob, in the third video (I only watched the first video).

Green Apply, an expensive hobby indeed, but a very rewarding one and worth every penny imo. I am sure you feel the same way, and I agree, it's work, but work you can love and enjoy. 

much love to all in the 6double.

DST


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Green Apply, an expensive hobby indeed, but a very rewarding one and worth every penny imo. I am sure you feel the same way, and I agree, it's work, but work you can love and enjoy.


Hell yeah DST, worth every penny! Suck's being a newb, the start up costs are crazy....But there are a few "basic" item's we all have to purchase, and get out of the way.....Might as well get it over with now, and do it right....LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2011)

DST said:


> that's exactly them Doob, in the third video (I only watched the first video).
> 
> Green Apply, an expensive hobby indeed, but a very rewarding one and worth every penny imo. I am sure you feel the same way, and I agree, it's work, but work you can love and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Very well put D  I cant see myself doing anything ells 
I hope the sun decided to show its face for you folks today.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

No sun for us today whodat, and I am a tad concerned about the outdoor girls, no signs of good weather tomorrow either. Honey, crank up the sub, we're going under!!!!

And the thing is Green Apple (I'll spell it right this time, lol) the longer you go, the more ideas you will get, and the more things you will want to get.

Update on Cool Tube. I think I may be cloes to making a deal with Alice, lol (always interesting how Chinese people take European names when doing business). They are removing various parts and even quoted me a lower price. We shall see what if comes out at. In fact, lets check the email.

brb.

D

No update yet...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear D... Its always sunny in the 6 though!
Can see a bee in the second pic 













Make sure your sub is full of plants so you dont run out of air 

Greenapple~ growing is addictive and can get out of hand sometimes with the purchasing... I got my addiction under control though  honest I do!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't believe that's only day 24!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm running pretty low nutes during flowering this time, about 650 ppm, but adding Grow formula to the end. Working pretty good. Plus R2D2's chilly breath. ;O

I just posted in here a few days ago and the growth difference is dramatic in three days.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2011)

R2D2 is boss,that thing is what i need,this window ac i got......is really fighting with this heat.
what that run?around $350-$600?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice pic Amber..you're making the competition stiff.

10,000 btu were $249 at wally world and $219 at sam's.


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2011)

It was a little over 500 delivered. 14000 btus though.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=edgestar+14000+btu+portable+air+conditioner&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=2593536911141933829&sa=X&ei=KLNVTuDHOs6ftgeSsOSPAg&ved=0CEwQ8wIwAA





genuity said:


> R2D2 is boss,that thing is what i need,this window ac i got......is really fighting with this heat.
> what that run?around $350-$600?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh noze!
Jello shots!!
We are doomed, fellas


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2011)

sweet dreams...lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 24, 2011)

She looks satisfied.....


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey people of the 6double. loving the Competition pics Ambs!!!!!

Nice cheesey r2d2 photos from shrnk. 

Sun is here this morning, lets hope it stays until I get back from my meetings today. Don't want to turn up like a drowned rat again, lol.

Off to feed and water the ladies soon after checking that the RIU world is turning as it should be.

PEace, DST


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1751735


looks like we are getting real good here! very nice lady!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1751787


Even better!


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

The heat is on guys.......


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

So peeps, hopefully soon I'll have my 8inch cool tubes

Heres the deal, I have now managed to get each unit at the price of $23.81 (quite amazing when you see peeps on ebay selling them for 140$+) This included secure and safe packaging (but I opted to go without cabling due to the many rumours about bad and dodgy cabling in the world - will buy that locally).

With shipping (190$) gives me a total of 260 for 3 peaces, which works out at what the cheapest company I have found retail them at. When I asked them for a quote (they are in the US) they advised me for 3 pieces it would cost.....wait for it.........$255. Amazing how shipping form the US costs and extra 65 dollar than from China...I would have thought it would be the other way around.

Anyway, if it all works out I may even start importing these things and selling them to grow shops. If I can get shipping, etc sorted out.

Peace, DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

sounds great idea dst lad


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 25, 2011)

Great day everyone. i just enjoyed some yoga and cannabis out in my yard. lovely, ima go catch the sunrise now and take a barefoot trek through the woods with my doggy !

[video=youtube;UOoHTcuORcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoHTcuORcY[/video]




idk why youtube wont allow the video to be embedded, but check it out on youtube, its got some great pics of the legend marley


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Nice pic Amber..you're making the competition stiff.
> 
> 10,000 btu were $249 at wally world and $219 at sam's.
> 
> ...


I'm running a 6500 btu set at seventy two degrees. My exhaust fan for my lights is running at about eighty percent. I have a twelve inch oscillating fan sitting at floor level and an eighteen inch fan for the canopy. My temps under the lights run about seveny eight degrees and seveny five in the rest of the room. We blew a shitload of insulation into my attic and the outside walls of my grow room have sheet insulation on them. After two years I finally have my environment under control as far as stability of temps and humidity...now if I can only keep the dreaded mites away. So far so good. I have a healthy garden again...yipee!


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 25, 2011)

Well had the ladies out this AM, for a little flush session, so I thought I'd snap a quick pic of where there at (52 day's). I'm really trying to get you guy's a shot of some frost, but like I've already said, "my camera sucks I did manage to snap 1 shot that kinda picks up the sparkle. Good afternoon everyone............


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks grand and frosty to me Green Apple.....how longer you letting it go, looks like those calyxes could still fatten up some.



Green Apple said:


> Well had the ladies out this AM, for a little flush session, so I thought I'd snap a quick pic of where there at (52 day's). I'm really trying to get you guy's a shot of some frost, but like I've already said, "my camera sucks I did manage to snap 1 shot that kinda picks up the sparkle. Good afternoon everyone............


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, looks good GA  nice pic.

Good morning/afternoon/night peeps  Hope all is well


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Was cycling to my office today and came across the guys that clean the canals (grachten - in Dutch). So I stopped and stood with all the tourists waiting for the guy to fish out another bike, haha....the things I do for the 600, lmao.







And while I was checking the pics on my phone, I found these.....
Mmmmn, who could this be, a 600 Breeders Boutique boyeeeeee.






Club 600 representin at the GREY AREA!!!! AMSTERDAMS NUMBER 1 COFFEESHOP






This picture actually reflects how my eesight was that night, hehe.






Breeders Boutique Boys.







PEACE,

DST


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks grand and frosty to me Green Apple.....how longer you letting it go, looks like those calyxes could still fatten up some.


Thanks bro, yeah she's got a bit more swelling to do, I'm in no hurry, so she can take as long as she wants. Monday will be the end of week 8, so I'm thinking sometime in week 9....60'ish day mark maybe??? I dont use a loop, I simply wait till they look like old lady's....lol Calaxes are starting to swollow hairs, leave's are starting to fade, (a little crispy), soo I'm just playing the waiting game, and nursing them through there last week. To be honest, my mind is already on the next crop...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha how do all those bike make it into the water? wtf lolol.
Looks like a good ol time with breeder boutique boys


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

you'd be surprised whodat, a lot of them get pushed in, most will be in there due to drunkeness of some degree or other.

here's some pics that I found on the internet  

this is actually the bridge on the otherside from where the crane and barge where fishing...


as you can see.....quite precariously parked


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Breeders Boutique Boys.


lol. is it from L-R, don, Princess, D, MrWest.??


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Close, but no cigar, there is a pair of mystery feet, could that be Mr BB himself...mmmmm???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, fancy shoes if i must say. whoever's they are.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Mr BB likes his fancy sneaks. He is very old school style as well, those are Diadoras from the 80's, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Mr BB likes his fancy sneaks. He is very old school style as well, those are Diadoras from the 80's, lol.


i vaguely remember didora from early 90's, it seems all your feet all retro-esque. Ol scool adidas, Modernized old school jordans, and what looks to be a rero big nike or dunk. very stylish stoners.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

All those shoes look near brand new  mine aren't fit for a tramp, they have standards. They still do their intended job though  although not when it's raining, holes in the soles, but that's what flip flop flop's are for


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

I prefer reebok pumps myself


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

What? so yall are telling me you dont have a pair of these?






or these? ouch!






LMFAO, I got a couple pair of these 






Last one.
WTF lol






ok I lied, sorry but really? REALLY????? ffs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 25, 2011)

Whats the the comp this time peeps?.........hate when i miss somethin!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

Dude, i fucking love those hoof shoes. I'd have no quarrel clipclopping around tow in those  fuck yes!

I wear my clothes and shoes till they don't work, i'm not vain like a lot of people  If i'm not beautiful jut as i am then you can absolutely go and get fucked  My whole mentality is "peculiar" but hell, i just prefere to think the general majority are just fucked in the head and are just utterly insecure haha





I have 3 sets of shoes, and i've had then all for about 5 years now and have no intention of changing them till they stop functioning as shoes.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 25, 2011)

LMAO Who dat
I like that idea DST taking shoe pics since i for damn sure aint putting a face pic up. 
Anyway all 6 of my seeds cracked i have Blue Widow, Kandy Kush,Red Cherry Berry,Critical + under my 600w along with my The Viet Kong Chemo, and Grapefruit Haze
and in my Veg room is Romulan, Querkle, and CheeseQuake all going along nicely


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine are OSHA-approved steel-toed work shoes, modeled after a pair of workshoes designed by Saint Hubbins in the year 420 A.D. after he returned from a journey through the foothills of the Kush Mountains to document unusual indigenous plant life cultivated by the savage (*but totally mellow*) tribes in the Indus Valley.
Upon his return to Rome, having battled his way through rampaging Ostrogoths who were invading Pannonia, he was brought before Emperor Flavius Lavius Honorius Augustus (_"*E-Hone*", to his homies in the Senate, though his enemies in the Senate referred to him as "*Flava Flavius*" for his predilection for wearing over-sized sundials on heavy golden chains around his neck at all times_) to give his report.
When asked how his journey was, a red-eyed Saint Hubbins could only say, rocking to and fro upon unsteady feet and with a dreamy smile and smoking papyrus tube upon his lips, was:
"_Duuuuude...._"

Mea sunt OSHA-probabto ferro-digitorum opus calciati, post bina similtudenum opus calciati amet factum Sanctus Hubbins anno CDXX Anno Domini postquam reversus est a tabellae ut a iter montibus montes Kush de novo culta per gentes ferae (*sed toto mitis*) et in vita plantae indigenae Vallis Indus.
In reditum ut Romam, pugnatumque cum per populandum qui adiens Ostrogoths Pannonia, Caesar Flavius &#8203;Lavius Honorius Augustus ille raptus (_"*E-Hone*" amicis eius in senatu, cum hostis in senatu ad eum: "*Flava Flavius*" on solarium amplitudo pro praedilectionis pro labore et nimis grave catenasque aureas collo eius omni tempore_) ad senatum deferretur.
Qui interrogatus quam profectus erat, rubea luscus Sanctus Hubbins, posset dicere vascillatio eximius instabile ac nibh arcu pede somniculosus chartae cum tubo in ore erat;
"_Fraterrrrrr...._"


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2011)

hhaha....good one doobie


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

LFMA doob we gotta chill sometime hahaha damn that last story cracked me up like a mofo hahaha. and I agree on your shoe post 100% x 10.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 25, 2011)

tip top i sure hope you dont treat your roots like you treat your foots.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Mad as a box of frogs.....the lotta ya!!!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

hahahaha, brilliant!! 


dababydroman said:


> tip top i sure hope you dont treat your roots like you treat your foots.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> tip top i sure hope you dont treat your roots like you treat your foots.


Haha, but that was indeed my point, they may look as if they're shite, but they do everything shoes were intended for, doesn't matter how they look. Folk are way too image conscious, just rather reminds me of when i was 12 and i wasn't cool unless i had a certain logo on my t-shirt. Although ironically, i do treat my roots like utter shit, i rip them to pieces, leave them ful of mud in their dwc buckets, and yet i get great results  just like my shoes, i can't recall the last time i had a blister or whatnot. Does as it sais on the packet.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, Doob.... Nice kix man! ahahahahah


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, jusst watching mock the week.

*Exam questions that were rejected*

"if i add 1 eighth to one sixteenth, how stoned will i be?"


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> lol, jusst watching mock the week.
> 
> *Exam questions that were rejected*
> 
> "if i add 1 eighth to one sixteenth, how stoned will i be?"


D. Not stoned enough 
I never was good at tests lol


----------



## Dr High (Aug 25, 2011)

Sucks that i've only got 400 watter, not enough space for anything bigger, i've got a 1000W just not enough space for it, and i dont think if i go bigger that i'll go 600, but i do enjoy coming here once ina while to watch the bud porn.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Dude, i fucking love those hoof shoes. I'd have no quarrel clipclopping around tow in those  fuck yes!
> 
> I wear my clothes and shoes till they don't work, i'm not vain like a lot of people  If i'm not beautiful jut as i am then you can absolutely go and get fucked  My whole mentality is "peculiar" but hell, i just prefere to think the general majority are just fucked in the head and are just utterly insecure haha
> 
> ...


I think chuck taylor actually wore those puppies!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

haha  mock as you will  When i wasn't in my white wellies as a butcher and fish monger they were my shoes of choice despitetheir lack of grip. They've had the blood and slime of over 100 different anilmals caked all over em, and they still work hehe, pop em in the wash and well, nope, still dirty old fucks, but smell be gone. I still get let into clubs with those bad boys, the active trend is to ban all the designer shit from clubs, i rock the other side of that boat oh yeahhhhh  Most refere to me as the anti-christ, i would be honoured if you would do the same.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> D. Not stoned enough
> I never was good at tests lol


One of the reason's why I grow my own is that most who were selling must have been thinking "If I add an 1/8th to 1/16th, can I sell it as a 1/4 without getting popped?"


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> One of the reason's why I grow my own is that most who were selling must have been thinking "If I add an 1/8th to 1/16th, can I sell it as a 1/4 without getting popped?"


The irnoy is that that is not what they were thinking at all, they were jut too fucking stupid to know that their maths was wrong  the majority of drug dealers i know are drug dealers for a reason


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

i like ur shoes tipsy. they remind me of kurt cobain. im hoping one day my /converse will look like yours. im working on it. but mine are black.
do you work on a farm with them?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

woops those are your shoes not doobs. Gosh I need to get it together. lol 
They actually look like they may start growing roots soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i like ur shoes tipsy. they remind me of kurt cobain. im hoping one day my /converse will look like yours. im working on it. but mine are black.
> do you work on a farm with them?


his are black too haha natural black I think its called.




DoobieBrother said:


> One of the reason's why I grow my own is that most who were selling must have been thinking "If I add an 1/8th to 1/16th, can I sell it as a 1/4 without getting popped?"


Yeah bro, it happens everyday... I see that as a poor business decision (but mostly just the wrong thing to do), you eventually run out of any type of loyal customers. Anything from me is on the heavy side and a bit cheaper than where the current market is at. Works well


----------



## Dr High (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7bmTHrhln8&feature=BFa&list=PL22F092D6418D731D&lf=mh_lolz

Guys mind if a post a little metal up in this joint? Im having coffee and blueberry + bho (ear wax) Headbanging to this, Have a good day all of you.

Doc


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha, i kid you not a couple of days after i bought them, i stepped in a dirty puddle and it just progressed from there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

Put the spoon down, and walk away, whodat.
Just... walk away...






[video=youtube;7ttKJwvFIgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ttKJwvFIgw[/video]
[video=youtube;w14IQB8yNNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w14IQB8yNNw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

haha NEVER!!!!!!!!!! That looked like a baked movie for sure 
road warrior queef FTW!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Sucks that i've only got 400 watter, not enough space for anything bigger, i've got a 1000W just not enough space for it, and i dont think if i go bigger that i'll go 600, but i do enjoy coming here once ina while to watch the bud porn.


 Why not get a 600 and use all three? lol. What size space are you running the 400 in? 


Dr High said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7bmTHrhln8&feature=BFa&list=PL22F092D6418D731D&lf=mh_lolz
> Guys mind if a post a little metal up in this joint? Im having coffee and blueberry + bho (ear wax) Headbanging to this, Have a good day all of you.
> 
> Doc


not my cup of tea, not very relaxing at all lol but Im sure some other peeps here can dig it.

The funny thing is my speakers were on blast because the sound on the vid doob posted was really low lolol


Doob I just noticed that dude has an acog scope on a pistol??? ha, ans no Im not waking away.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry about that, whodat!
Hehe, heh 
I always run into the same problemo when checking out youtube vids.
I always wear my M50s headphones and occasionally get blasted if I forget to turn the volume down before clicking on a new vid.
And these freaking Audio-Technicas will play as loud as you can stand without distortion (I'm running through a mixer with a built-in headphone amplifier that can push out enough juice for 4 of these headphones).
I avoid loud noise whenever I can so I can keep enjoying music into my 70's & 80's (if I even live past 50). 
But I hate to think what it does to my ears when the blasting happens


----------



## Dr High (Aug 25, 2011)

Running a 400 watter in 2x 3 space that can fit 10-12 plants 10 in which 2 are 3 gallons and the rest are like 1 gal, ive pulled 6-8 ounces from there couple times but without using clones so it takes forever to get crops, now ive started clones hope it can perpetuate it. I dont only like metal though.. beatles bob marely.. ect. 

Doc


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Doob I just noticed that dude has an acog scope on a pistol??? ha, ans no Im not waking away.


Yeah, kind of a mis-match without a rifle stock and bipod.
Heh, heh...
Besides, I'd rather kill someone with kindness & cannabis


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Running a 400 watter in 2x 3 space that can fit 10-12 plants 10 in which 2 are 3 gallons and the rest are like 1 gal, ive pulled 6-8 ounces from there couple times but without using clones so it takes forever to get crops, now ive started clones hope it can perpetuate it. I dont only like metal though.. beatles bob marely.. ect.
> 
> Doc


I got the same space doc. Running a 1000w and getting pretty good results. Wish I had a 600 hundred though, the 1k is just a little too warm. I'm thinking of trying the 1000w -> 2x 600w splitters, not sure if that would cool things down, or heat them up.

And no pun intended, but that was some serious fucking metal you posted. Wow.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, kind of a mis-match without a rifle stock and bipod.
> Heh, heh...
> Besides, I'd rather kill someone with kindness & cannabis


 If I kill someone I'll either put a cola down their throat and small nugs in theirs nose while their sleeping,, or drop 80 pounds of sour d on top of them from 10 floors up... I cant decide lol


jigfresh said:


> I got the same space doc. Running a 1000w and getting pretty good results. Wish I had a 600 hundred though, the 1k is just a little too warm. I'm thinking of trying the 1000w -> 2x 600w splitters, not sure if that would cool things down, or heat them up.
> 
> And no pun intended, but that was some serious fucking metal you posted. Wow.


Id like to see 2- 6 hundos in your closet!


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Evening guys and gals, just been reading through todays hilarity. Smoking my DOG joint of the day, which my wife has decided smells like cats piss, huh, how cheeky. She knows its the DOG, think she's just trying to wind me up, lol.

Hope your evening was as chilled as mine.

Peace and cat piss smelly DOG joints,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Walk away D, just walk away... lol Should say it has more of a dog pee scent to it.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

That's what I thought, i was going to say it but she would have just given me one of those looks, hehehe.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening guys and gals, just been reading through todays hilarity. Smoking my DOG joint of the day, which my wife has decided smells like cats piss, huh, how cheeky. She knows its the DOG, think she's just trying to wind me up, lol.
> 
> Hope your evening was as chilled as mine.
> 
> ...


hehe,that is a good one..i can see the smerk on her face,as she said it.
but the smell of DOG,will indeed turn the nose of non smokers.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> If I kill someone I'll either put a cola down their throat and small nugs in theirs nose while their sleeping,, or drop 80 pounds of sour d on top of them from 10 floors up... I cant decide lol


Hey whodat, if your looking for someone to drop 80lbs of sour D on, I'm a big boy, I might be up for that challenge, if I live, do I get to keep it????.....LOL No risk....no reward...he he he


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Seemingly my china plate has got us on the guest list for the Kool Keith gig in Amsterdam tomorrow, nice one!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> ...or drop 80 pounds of sour d on top of them from 10 floors up... I cant decide lol










*edit:
kind of a cool article with pics:
*http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/08/11/photography-as-a-weapon/*


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Seemingly my china plate has got us on the guest list for the Kool Keith gig in Amsterdam tomorrow, nice one!


Props to your mate D. Always getting the hook up on the cool acts visiting the A.

[youtube]FJEuUeBv5qI[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;zdM_kVphVEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdM_kVphVEg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

hahaha I want to see you smoke it just as fast! do it! you'll need to roll another!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe next time 
I made it half way through it before it kicked my hiney.
Going to spark it up again and see if I can douse a few more neurons
Wish me luck


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Maybe next time
> I made it half way through it before it kicked my hiney.
> Going to spark it up again and see if I can douse a few more neurons
> Wish me luck


any famous last words?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

"_I should never have switched from Scotch to Martinis..._"


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> any famous last words?
> 
> 
> cof



"Im soooo stoned."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

"*Duuuuuude....*"


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

*"its still my hit broooo"*
Thatd be a good way to go out ha


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2011)

_"I think I'll have another hit."_


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Im heading out folks. Have a great friday everyone. I'll see you frogs tomorrow, same frog box same frog time lol


----------



## streets (Aug 25, 2011)

here is a purple wreck from my 600 watt grow, im currently running 8x 600 watts in a perpetual medical grow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

streets said:


> here is a purple wreck from my 600 watt grow, im currently running 8x 600 watts in a perpetual medical grow


Mmmm, dipped in "sugar" 
Frosty goodness!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Well Im heading out folks. Have a great friday everyone. I'll see you frogs tomorrow, same frog box same frog time lol


Give a holla when ya'll come back now, hear?

[video=youtube;rIhx5pIcK0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIhx5pIcK0A[/video]


----------



## streets (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for all the likes!!! come check out my grow journal, its sweet! but it got pretty hot down there today


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 25, 2011)

So I guess I should clarify some thing's, when I say I'm a "newbie", I simply mean, I'm "new" to growing indoors, under HID light's. I've been a "outdoor gorilla grower" for the last 16yrs. I must say that my outdoor experience has made the transition to the inside a "little" easier.....Still a lot to learn, but knowing how the plants work ahead of time, made a big difference (for me). Not to sound like chubb's, but......whatssup 600


Wide plants-JTR
not so wide plant-WW


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> his are black too haha natural black I think its called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also 50% "Buyer Apathy", as we can just "not" buy. (as if!  )
Since I wasn't a grower, I still was glad there was a system in place to acquire herbal refreshments, and would only nebbishly harass my guys if it felt/looked a little on the light side. 
You gotta get a few light bags to appreciate the full ones, and even more so the Great White Buffalo (heavy bag) everyone loves to find once in a while


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2011)

yo 600... better watch out cause I'm printing my 600 decals tonight. (yeah, i lag)

My plants are looking pretty good. The smell is just out of this world. Seriously I have never grown anything that even comes close to this shit. Fuckin Banana OG ftw. I'll be outside and the wind will turn and I'll get *SLAPPED* in the face with some dank. Like who's smokin around here... oh, it's just my closet. My wife brought up a carbon filter for the first time ever. The only shame is this will probably be my smallest harvest yet as well. Oh well, next time I get it right.

Cool track I ran across today:

[youtube]7r0KpWMNxnM[/youtube]

And here's something I've been listening to today (going to see them in concert with blink at the hollywood bowl in Oct.... beyond excited):
[youtube]m3QmbsLvrN0[/youtube]

Props to TipTop for turning me onto mc xander:
[youtube]gGWaKvllVVw[/youtube]

Because 3 videos are not enough. Lagwagon is my favorite band. This song is about their old drummer/ friend who killed himself.
[youtube]lvQjrQ9a_cw[/youtube]

And just in case anyone likes trance, here's one of my favorite remixes. Not the best dj'ing, but the build up is just to die for. 2:40-4:20 is something special for me. Lol... listening to it with a different ear it all just sounds like randon sounds and noises, but for some reason it gets me going. Oh, and you really need to listen to this one with a subwoofer. Totally not the same with no bass.
[youtube]QTfZthld4Fs[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

Totes, McGoats!
Definitely needing some more logo pics!
Come one, 600!
Show your colors with pride!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2011)

Woah, took a percacet (sp?) a little bit ago and just realized I'm sitting outside in a very strange place playing with youtube and the 600. If anyone saw me right now I can't imagine what they would think. I probably should go inside, but I'm not sure if I can make it. Have a good night 600 crew.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Woah, took a percacet (sp?) a little bit ago and just realized I'm sitting outside in a very strange place playing with youtube and the 600. If anyone saw me right now I can't imagine what they would think. I probably should go inside, but I'm not sure if I can make it. Have a good night 600 crew.


Get inside safely, jig 

[video=youtube;XHHp2ntITD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHHp2ntITD8[/video]

[video=youtube;n2e3T8AOv6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2e3T8AOv6Y[/video]

[video=youtube;AmzlPJSqoa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmzlPJSqoa0[/video]


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd use a club 600 sticker on this but I bought it today and its not right to put such a thing on the movie case

 View attachment 1753590​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I'd use a club 600 sticker on this but I bought it today and its not right to put such a thing on the movie case
> 
> View attachment 1753590​


These guys are too much of a good thing 

[video=youtube;mZbygmWKpP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZbygmWKpP8[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

He's a bit of a devil with a mic eh  I like a good lot of the stuff that dowdenboy puts up on his channel, i'm a big fan of Dub Fx and Mr. Woodnote is also quite funky and catchy just for those "gotta move me shoulders" moments when sat around  althouhg it can get a tad repetitive. The thing i find with most of these artists is that when they release their stuff as an album they cut all the song times down and massively over produce them till they jst sound a bit naff compared to what the song can really be like, listen to Mc Xanders youtube long version of Spaceship earth and the listen to the album edit. They just don't compare. His live stuff is even better than both.

[youtube]r8p5GB_jasc[/youtube]

I been up since 2 after not being able to sleep so i gotta liven up if i've any chance of getting through a day in the kitchens. Doh. Supposed to be walking 10 miles or so with a computer and whatnot over my back to an event this evening. I think i gotta call that one off.

"fuck meat dicks meat dicks"
"These are just birthday presents you have no right to look in them we're leaving now"

Hahaha, might have to re-watch again at somepoint  must spread more rep around


----------



## kingdevin (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Club 600.... my ladies are at about 24-28 days of flower (not days of 12/12) and they are looking ok ... my question is today i did what some call "lollipoped" one of my plants , most people do it a week before flower etc... I saw the top buds weren't getting that big (my plants overall are only 48inch prolly) and alot of smallass popcorn buds were forming on the very lower branches i ripped them off with my hand.... they weren't going to form anything, but i read it can harm the plant, some guy who i think is exaggerating said it can cause it to hermie... they were small took off about 6 forming on the lower branches, just small buds forming... can i do this to my other plants.... pretty much just ripping of the small buds with the white trichomes coming off them that wont give any bud... will it harm my other plants, seems alot of energy goes into making tiny buds at every node and down on the lower branches i want to rip them off... should i on the others?


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't see why it would make it Herm kingdevin. And making slight amendments like this during the start of flowering or a few weeks in has never done my ladies any harm.

Hey peeps, it's Friday and it's the weekend. Think I'll start today of with some 75 micron ice for a giggle. Why not eh! Obviously missed a lot of stoned fun last night.

Doobie, do you ever roll straight into the zig-zag? May be I'll do a little joint rolling vid, minus the speeded up bit (was wetting myself) lol.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 26, 2011)

Good morning ya'll....Well I woke up this AM, and the first thing I see???? My "mother-in-law"???? Well, come to find out, because of the hurricane coming up the east coast, she was told to evacuate her home. So I guess she made the 6 hr trip last night, and apparently she's gonna be staying with "you know who''....LOL Don't get me wrong, I have no problem helping, and I'm glad she's safe, but she's very nosey, and very opinion'ated. Last time she was here, all she kept saying is "It smells like weed....It smells like weed....It smells like weed. Let me say this----if she thought it smelled like weed last time, wait till she get's a wiff of my Strawberry deezy....he he he So I'm off to get the fucking wake-n-bake started, it's gonna be a long weekend!!! Peace everybody!


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone in Hurrican Irenes path been to a supermarket? im a cashier at one and lemme tell yall, busiest shift of my life, non stop from start to finish, nut after nut, dear lord. 

all the island towns are being evacuated. New jersey is lookin to be hit with Cat 1-2 this sat and/or sun. im down, the energies are intense and im feeling it! 

blessings Peace and Love 600


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

what up 6 hun!

4 weeks today!

left





right








have a good weekend all!


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay safe all you 6doubles that have a hurrican heading your way. We had yet more thunder and lightning and bucket loads of rain this morning. Was like 10pm at 10am.....


----------



## antweed (Aug 26, 2011)

View attachment 1754026under 1 600w sunmaster bulb and ballast


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

hey there antweed, thanks for sharing your grow. So what you running there? They sure look happy. Welcome to the 600 Club.

Peace, 

DST



antweed said:


> View attachment 1754026under 1 600w sunmaster bulb and ballast


----------



## antweed (Aug 26, 2011)

i have 5 feminised big buddah cheese plants from seed 4 weeks 6 days old on 16/8 light cycle feeding them coco a+b and cannazyme they are in coco soil 1 week till start 12/12 
ill post more pics later


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Good stuff lad. Please keep us posted of your progress?

Here's what I been busy making this afternoon, along with repotting some DOG clones.






Chocolate Space Cup Cakes......


----------



## antweed (Aug 26, 2011)

i will nice cup cakes


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, your avatar certainly has nice cup cakes.....


----------



## antweed (Aug 26, 2011)

yes she definitely does


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 26, 2011)

DST said:


> I agree, your avatar certainly has nice cup cakes.....


And who doesn't love.....cupcakes?????


----------



## duchieman (Aug 26, 2011)

Funny story Green Apple. Hope it goes quick for you. 

Hey everyone, haven't been by lately and as usual missing a lot. I've been watching a bunch of photography tutorials, refreshing the basics and learning some new stuff so that's kept me busy. Also we had a big storm roll through the other night that knocked our power our for over 12 hours. Mostly through the night so not so bad bud still, no coffee in the morning makes Duchie a little grumpy. Anyway, that brings me to our friends on the east coast. Batten down the hatches boys and be safe.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2011)

Cup cake malfunction in the top right corner. They'll have to be stuffed in ones pie hole pronto i say! 

I'm not one of those tidy as you go guys, i tend to cause havock then move to the next part of the kitchen  I'll get the hang of it eventually, kinda been thrown in the deep end running a kitchen with n experience in kitchens or cooking.







MEss up one room, move in to the next, it's the way forward i tell you, sod washing up the pots and pans! Your house looks far too spicky span for my liking, i'm what they call a walking liability. That is one slick looking counter though, i'd love an induction hob although at the same time i do like gas stoves.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Doobie, do you ever roll straight into the zig-zag? May be I'll do a little joint rolling vid, minus the speeded up bit (was wetting myself) lol.


Morning/evening, D 
I have only rolled a joint with assistance of a piece of paper, dollar bill, bamboo sushi-roller, or official Tops tobacco rolling machine. 
I am a rolling 'tard

Would love to see vids from those who roll with out aid!
Show me the light!!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Morning/evening, D
> I have only rolled a joint with assistance of a piece of paper, dollar bill, bamboo sushi-roller, or official Tops tobacco rolling machine.
> I am a rolling 'tard
> 
> ...


I would love to show you how i roll but i've just bought my very 1st glass bong tried it out last night and coughed so hard i had to pull my pants back out of my arse lol i think it may take a bit of getting used to lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's one for ya, was a bit awkward keeping it in the line of the camera balanced on top of a jar on top of a computer but hopfully ti kinda maybe does but probably doesn't show what i do  normally faster but i well no, as i've already said it's mot likely not informative 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=eqcq9x&s=7


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a fkn lmao moment, considering your screen name.

If I wasn't at work I'd roll a shank special right now.



DoobieBrother said:


> Morning/evening, D
> I have only rolled a joint with assistance of a piece of paper, dollar bill, bamboo sushi-roller, or official Tops tobacco rolling machine.
> I am a rolling 'tard
> 
> ...


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 26, 2011)

not to shabby, yall would think i was a joint rolling machine. you have to be one with the paper, be the paper.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Here's one for ya, was a bit awkward keeping it in the line of the camera balanced on top of a jar on top of a computer but hopfully ti kinda maybe does but probably doesn't show what i do  normally faster but i well no, as i've already said it's mot likely not informative
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=eqcq9x&s=7


Bloody hell tip top. You sure make that look easy as anything. Lol, takes me about 5 minutes to get a damn joint rolled. I was thinking of making a video, but now I don't want to look like an idiot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesusand i are going backpackin this weekend together.we are going to get hot and high. have a wonderful weekend!  amber


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Here's one for ya, was a bit awkward keeping it in the line of the camera balanced on top of a jar on top of a computer but hopfully ti kinda maybe does but probably doesn't show what i do  normally faster but i well no, as i've already said it's mot likely not informative
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=eqcq9x&s=7


Thanks TTT!
I'll be trying that method today.
I only allow myself one joint a day, two if I'm feeling squirrely. (_bong rips at any time, for any reason, is acceptable and expected_) 
Unless I've recently harvested, and there is dried & cured bud at hand.
Then all bets are off





shnkrmn said:


> That's a fkn lmao moment, considering your screen name.
> 
> If I wasn't at work I'd roll a shank special right now.


Yeah, I love my doobs, just never learned how to roll freehand.




dababydroman said:


> not to shabby, yall would think i was a joint rolling machine. you have to be one with the paper, be the paper.


My meaty sausage fingers always seem to mangle the papers while trying, then I compensate by being gentle like in TTT's vid, but I just end up with a floppy & loose joint (_no smart alleck comments from the Peanut Gallery_).


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2011)

Took me a while to get to roll, my first attempts were awful, always used to rely on my friends to roll for me, then it got boring only being able to smoke when they were around and my life got flipped-turned upside down  i am incredibly dexterous when not too drunk or stoned, slender fingers, hmm, sounds feminine, a surgeons fingers! Indeed.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 26, 2011)

you gotta work the joint in. i think its simple, i just roll the weed back in forth threw the joint just as you would with the dollar bill, when the weed is in a nice lil cylinder tuck and roll. i kinda use my index and middle fingers as my rolling board. its an art now that i think about it.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 26, 2011)

but i wouldnt describe my fingers as meaty sausage fingers so, ya kno.. but everytime my fiends whips out a dollar bill to roll a joint im like damn you still roll with dollars! lol

*and that was friend not fiends.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Amber, I really hope you have a good reason for having all those dolls, like, I don't know....a daughter or something. Preferably a daughter. And if so, does she know about the influence your having on her friends?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Amber, I really hope you have a good reason for having all those dolls, like, I don't know....a daughter or something. Preferably a daughter. And if so, does she know about the influence your having on her friends?


lmao, you kiddin my i dont have any fuckin kids!! hahahahah.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 26, 2011)

if dr. amber is a man thats one hell of a front.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Bloody hell tip top. You sure make that look easy as anything. Lol, takes me about 5 minutes to get a damn joint rolled. I was thinking of making a video, but now I don't want to look like an idiot.


Having my first joint using a tip in the end, and I am converted.

Sitting here watching "_*Ayn Rand: In Her Own Words*_" on netflix, smoking away on my first tip-equipped spliff (_Northern Berry_), getting deep into Philosophical Mode while enjoying a great documentary.

Will always keep a clip device handy, but I'm digging the tip!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 26, 2011)

So my printer isnt working ive been trying to get it fixed for the last 2 days new ink and all and its still not printing. sigh.... had to smoke a bowl of Sour Cream and my hash




The fungus knats have come back in my flowering room more then my veg. Im letting the soil dry out in both rooms to see if that works again. Ether way ill be applying the Beneficial Nematodes i ordered. They should be here soon

Romulan, Querkle, Cheese Quake in veg and then my Grapefruit Haze and Viet Kong under 600


----------



## treemasterskunk (Aug 26, 2011)

hi guys ....been away a while , just thought id drop off some pics of the ladies, 4 weeks and 5 days flower!!! 

dwc . cheese clones.....cant wait


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

Tasty looking bowl, Hotsause!

And nice looking ladies, tms! Going to be a couple of good harvests coming your way!


Here's an update on my art project for MC Frontalot.
Working on what little details will be added and where, and then I'll swoop in and finish off the background and bloody carnage (there will be the odd cadaver or body part floating around in the river of blood).
Then I go in and add his core band members into the scene up on the stage (bass player, drummer, and keyboardist all done in the likenesses of Bl4ck Lotus, Sturgenius and Gmin7), then move forward in the scene to add Mc Frontalot in the hero pose with the sexy goth chick hanging onto his thigh as he raises his microphone up in victory.

Only the basics yet, so don't judge too harshly.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Aug 26, 2011)

hey doobs....nice to see someones havin a look lol




TMS

Not been on here for so long i didnt realise everyone was flipping their avatars to the 6 doubles!! best get net trawling for a new one!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, just a lot of us trying to get the word out about some feisty up & comers at *http://www.breedersboutique.com* and breeders of Club 600x


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice avatar, TMS


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> hi guys ....been away a while , just thought id drop off some pics of the ladies, 4 weeks and 5 days flower!!!
> 
> dwc . cheese clones.....cant wait


BBQ Edition.... Love it.

Also loving the river of blood scene doob. I think frontalot is either going to think you are super super cool, or seriously strange, haha. Or both (like I do).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks(?) jig! 
I kind of worry about it too.
I swear! *tick* I'm normal! *tick-tick* Honest! *tick*
We'll see next Tuesday if he has as good a sense of humor as he seems to have


----------



## duchieman (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey all. Some fresh pr0n for yas. Getting ripe. 

Deep Blue. I'm thinking within 2 weeks to go. 




Jack Hammer. Maybe 2+ weeks on her. 



 Duchie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice bud-i-fication, duchie!
I hope I do as well with this round of seedlings.
I've got quite a few Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/ and ? seedlings, so will need your help and help from COF when they're older to try and figure out which strains they are.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice bud-i-fication, duchie!
> I hope I do as well with this round of seedlings.
> I've got quite a few Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/ and ? seedlings, so will need your help and help from COF when they're older to try and figure out which strains they are.


Thanks Brother. No problem. Actually I have a nice Deep Blue X JTR going right now and it's just about lights out so let me pull her out and get a nice shot for you. For the kind words, I'll give you a closer look.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks Brother. No problem. Actually I have a nice Deep Blue X JTR going right now and it's just about lights out so let me pull her out and get a nice shot for you. For the kind words, I'll give you a closer look.
> 
> View attachment 1755133View attachment 1755134



[video=youtube;LwGuffoDyMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwGuffoDyMk[/video]

*off to pick up the wife, back in 45-minutes


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice work duchie. Those are some good lookin buds there. I really like it when they are about 2 weeks out. They look nice and mature, but you know they won't look like that when chop time comes. I think we'll be trimming about the same time. I looked and looks like my plants are due to come down Sept 11. I had thought of a few names to call the event, but all seemed distasteful. So I'll just call it chop day.

Oh shit, lol. Doobie, I just saw your sig. Fuckin wolf pack. Too funny. And you know I was just teasing before. I love all the wild stuff that comes from your mind.

Off to snap my first club 600 comp entry.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2011)

duchie 

Your hard work is showing, those ladies are beautiful. I just harvested a jackhammer at day 101, three days ago and today was the first day of trial and I'm impressed...excellant soaring highs with an energetic flow-George Carlins comment 'makes you want to wash the garage'...more samples are needed. Only drawback has been a mild case of cotton-mouth.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2011)

I love those highs from the long flowering varieties


----------



## duchieman (Aug 26, 2011)

> duchie
> 
> Your hard work is showing, those ladies are beautiful. I just harvested a jackhammer at day 101, three days ago and today was the first day of trial and I'm impressed...excellant soaring highs with an energetic flow-George Carlins comment 'makes you want to wash the garage'...more samples are needed. Only drawback has been a mild case of cotton-mouth.


 Yes. Just like the old days. Lots of drink required. Can't wait to hear the final. Tell me, I've had two phenos, one lemon/pepper in bud and smoke, and a nutty coffee smelling one. What is yours like in smell? 

Thank you everyone. All with a little help from my friends. Doodie, here's that Deep Blue X JTR.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Duchie that girl looks beautiful! I think I may even have some of those seeds from cof too, I'll have to keep an eye on how she turns out 

Just thought that I would let you know that I have some Cheeseberry Haze bushes coming down next week. The smell is a bit nicer this second run, a little sweetness mixed in. Also next week there are some Grape Ape x Hashberry coming down also. Two phenos, one xmas tree shaped with pretty orange rock hard buds with zero trimming and the other a single cola all the way up but with a higher leaf to calyx ratio. They sound familiar cof? Or anyone else who has grown it out.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Duchie that girl looks beautiful! I think I may even have some of those seeds from cof too, I'll have to keep an eye on how she turns out
> 
> Just thought that I would let you know that I have some Cheeseberry Haze bushes coming down next week. The smell is a bit nicer this second run, a little sweetness mixed in. Also next week there are some Grape Ape x Hashberry coming down also. Two phenos, one xmas tree shaped with pretty orange rock hard buds with zero trimming and the other a single cola all the way up but with a higher leaf to calyx ratio. They sound familiar cof? Or anyone else who has grown it out.


Thanks HC. I started 12 seed, 8 of yours, and 8 have made it through so far. I lost both Romulan but will drop 2 more this weekend. Otherwise I have some C4, BSB and Calizhar X CB's going. When you say second time around, do you mean from seed or from clone/reveg? I'm finding my clones are a little more smelly and they frost up earlier and a little more, I think.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey man, gotta roll cause my chick is here...oops she just left. Stayed long enough to split a calzone that she brought over and poof. Gone. Cool. Very cool hehe. She be back of course hmmm. Gone to stock up for the hurricane. Ha ha, right.

The CBH are second generation of clones. These are only at 7 weeks and they look done (I think a bit prematurely due to the being sprayed for mites and all of the pistils turned early) just need to find that damn scope and check some trics lol. Chopped one of the top buds off tonight before lights out.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's my first entry. Not too inspired, but I'm warming up.







Banana OG - Week 5 of 8


----------



## duchieman (Aug 26, 2011)

Friday night and I'm surfin YouTube for music and I run into this old gem. If "Rockin" can be defined through a video then this would be one of them. Burton Cummings from The Guess Who. 

[video=youtube;28ahGx6lPtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28ahGx6lPtY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;AAUyRMrPu4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAUyRMrPu4U[/video]

Here's a more current one and one of my favorite songs by him. You want to warm up a nice girl, play her this in the dim light. Ohhh la la. 

[video=youtube;ax2ppzKSbYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax2ppzKSbYs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Here's my first entry. Not too inspired, but I'm warming up.


Foxy Lady, Jig


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great looking girl Jig lots of color to her..


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2011)

time to go get tipsy


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2011)

duchie

I can't give you a good description of the smell, but it's not like the two you described...more testing is needed.

highlander

you're the first to grow the grape ape/ hashberry. It was one of jdb's creations and was what he had when I asked for hashberry.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1755567time to go get tipsy


Damn bro, nice hanger full. Wife looked over and said "nice sticker". We're getting this comp rolling now. Here's some more pics, just for you and your drying herb genuity. What strain?

So about my pics... here they are. I got two more entries (although they aren't as strong as the first pic).











Don't remember who said it (probably like 2 years ago) but someone called a bud like this a calyx highrise (i think that's what they said anyways). It may have been Mr West? Was it you? Anyways, here's my calyx highrise, aka foxtail. I thought that's why you said I have foxy ladies Bobo... maybe it is why you did.






I seem to have two different looking buds in my closet. Ones that have the calyx highrise thing going on... and ones that look like this. Now here's the funny part. I have two strains so you would imagine having two buds... However, they different buds don't appear to have anything to do with strain. Half the larry's look like half the bananas... the other half look like the other half? make sense? I didn't think so, lol. Whatever, I think I'm going to jar each plant separate until i take them to the source... have him tell me what's what.






There is also the worlds smallest cutest little plant. I just want to pet it or something. Freaking funny if you ask me. I was going to throw it away a long time ago, but wife said "does it hurt anything to leave it in there"... well no it doesn't so let's her finish. Lol... I bet that gram will be the best smoke of the lot.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Aug 26, 2011)

i got a question for ya experts i just installed a real nice portable ac my temps was at 92 sometimes 94 now there down to about 80 my question is should i still keep my exhaust fan on or take it out why i ask is because i feel nothing but cold air coming out of my exhaust any tips would be cool thanks!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

greenthumbsman said:


> i got a question for ya experts i just installed a real nice portable ac my temps was at 92 sometimes 94 now there down to about 80 my question is should i still keep my exhaust fan on or take it out why i ask is because i feel nothing but cold air coming out of my exhaust any tips would be cool thanks!


Hmmm... not sure I'm an expert, but I'll wage an opinion. I would think the exhaust would be good for the plants letting them breath. Unless you have a dialed in sealed room I would think more fresh air the better... as long as temps stay in check. I would also think that if you closed the room humidity might get high, unless the AC is dehumidifying too. Hopefully someone with a little more AC knowledge would be able to chime in. I don't have to use one... well... I say that as my grow room temps were at 94 most of the day, doh.

No matter what taking from 94 to 80 is good stuff. I can not WAIT till winter. My house gets C O L D ! ! ! !


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2011)

jig, that is some stomper og,hanging up.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 26, 2011)

Grow damn it grow!


----------



## greenthumbsman (Aug 26, 2011)

well i have inlines still hooked up but my question is should i take out the exhaust fan since the ac is exhausting and ya the ac unit is dehumidifying as well when i have the vortex exhaust hooked up now that ac is installed all i fell coming out is cold air thanks for the reply


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel like it's dangerous saying this (because it isn't based on any experience) but I guess turn the exhaust off and just let it be cool in there. If you have a cycle timer or something like that you might just want to run the exhaust fan 5 minutes an hour to cycle in fresh air. I would ask more peeps, but that's my 2c.

Also, it would be easier to understand you if you used periods between thoughts.

Lastly, welcome to RIU and welcome to Club 600.

@genuity Stomper og eh? So many og's round these days. Is that all peeps grow now? It's all I'm growing anymore. Looking forward to doing a little better next round.

Hotsause and TMS, I totally missed both your posts earlier. Nice pics, both of you. Damn we grow some dank up in here. Just epic.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Whats up 600 ? dam good treats on here tonight brotha's and sista's you all know how to ghet the weeekend going dont you? Very nice shit jig as always looking good ass hell and genuity you are really sick with the HIGHRISE that looks so good i swear i could just rub that shit all over my face..Hey everyone have a safe and stone filled weekend to thos ethat have to work well have yo money and the get stoned out of your mind!!!lol Peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey 600-ites, hope every one is feelin' fine 

Some Club 600x baby pics 
And I'll have a question about transplanting that I'll pose after the pics:
































Seedlings are 11 days since sowing them and doing fine. 
Some are really shooting up, as you can see, and I'm wondering about when it comes time to transplant them, is it okay to bury the trunk deeper in the new soil to help it not be so top heavy and to help somewhat even out the developing leaf canopy amongst the various strains & phenos I've got percolating?
I don't want to induce trunk rot or something, but I know larger cannabis plants can be buried deeper when transplanting, and it actually adds to the root mass in the long run.
Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 27, 2011)

looking good doob!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, SB 
Hope you're doing well tonight. 
Taking a break from painting and (re)watching "Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story" and eyeballing the bud pR0n the rest of you are throwing down


----------



## greenthumbsman (Aug 27, 2011)

ya i suppose that would be a good thing to do would be to turn the exhaust on for 5 min once an hour. there ya go a period lol .my inline fans are constantly bringing in fresh air from outside its just my exhaust that i was referring to.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 27, 2011)

Holt shit, if you leave your computer for 10 seconds, the thread jumps 4 pages Hey guy's, I have another quick question about scrog.... If you have a strain that you already know stretch's (bad) during the flip (2-3x's), how long into the flip, would you stop folding the tops? Also, would I have to flip sooner (before screen is too full) knowing that she's gonna keep growing once I flip? I'm not sure that this plant will be "textbook" for scroging, but I fell in love with her, and I've decided that her crazy cherry-gasoline funk (and huge buds), trumps her stretchy ass structure. Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

Now a scrog, that's right up my alley. First answer is easy... keep folding them until they stop growing. Second answer, yeah... flip earlier, knowing she's gonna stretch out. Don't know if you've ever looked into the product Bushmaster by Humboldt County's Own, but I really like the stuff. You can basically screech to a halt the 12/12 stretch. Dead in it's tracks from my experience. Plus peeps say it makes your plants finish a few days faster as well.

I would say to fill the screen like 60% before flipping... maybe even 50% if she is a real lanky bitch. Hope that helps.

I'm just full of it tonight, lol. Any more questions? Haha, sorry doob. I don't even want to wager a guess about the transplanting. Don't know if you've seen my attempt at growing in soil. Shit was bad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, jig, I remember seeing a pic or two. Taking control of the water/feeding with your tubes and going vertical has been a great thing for you.
When I get back into a house and have a grow room I really want to get something like that set up.
Soil is a little tricky, but once dialed in it's pretty forgiving. 
Especially for someone who can't always tend to it every day. 
I can leave it all be for 2 or even 3 days if my back is acting up without worrying if something went wrong.
I guess that goes for hydro, too, just happens more immediately (good and bad). And if a hydro is set proper and no worries about equipment failure, a person could get away from gardening for equal or longer.
But I'm a worry wart, so dirt or hydro would be the same amount of worry and attention in the end


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank's J-Fresh, very helpful info. Answerd my question perfectly!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, jig, I remember seeing a pic or two. Taking control of the water/feeding with your tubes and going vertical has been a great thing for you.
> When I get back into a house and have a grow room I really want to get something like that set up.
> Soil is a little tricky, but once dialed in it's pretty forgiving.
> Especially for someone who can't always tend to it every day.
> ...


I've left my plants for up to 12 days with not a soul checking on them. Worked out pretty good. However, like you said, if the tube carrying the water from the rez to the top were to slip out, my plants wouldn't have water and I would have 30 gallons of nutrient solution in my bedroom, sitting for two weeks. So yeah, bit of a gamble, but it's nice to have the option to leave like that.

Glad I could help Green Apple.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey 600-ites, hope every one is feelin' fine
> 
> Some Club 600x baby pics
> And I'll have a question about transplanting that I'll pose after the pics:
> ...


It works very well. I start seeds in a 9 oz cup and as they stretch I add more soil to steady the seedling.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 27, 2011)

HU thanks for reminding me lol The Sour Cream Semi Smoke Report Is...DRUM ROLL......

I love the high. Its a right behind the eyes kind of high. Very Very Energetic(Which im guessing is the Haze?) The high last around 2-3 hours, the high stays in your head but also moves down to my body and gives me that relaxed couch lock feeling my fucking legs dont wanna stop moving lol but my ass is glued to the seat.... If that makes since
But she smells like Diesel with a Bit of a Fruity Lemony under tone. I love the smoke after a 2 week cure.

PS: Shes a creeper you wont feel anything till about half way through your 2nd bowl or in the middle of a joint/ putting out the joint or blunt any similarity to yours hu?


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Morning 6Double....just checkin in, Doob's, looks like the little hareem is moving along nicely mate. HS, that description sounds quite mad....reminds me of my operation when my ass was glued to the op table but the docs where winging my legs around al over the place, quite funny when you have no feeling in them.
No rain this morning...thank ferk.

Have a good Friday night en een fijne Zaterdag!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> It works very well. I start seeds in a 9 oz cup and as they stretch I add more soil to steady the seedling.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks, COF!
I'm getting close to mixing up more soil and moving up to 44-oz soda cups (been saving them for half a year and have like 30 of the things).
Will fill 3/4 of the way and then will back fill the trunk as necessary on the taller ones.

The Deep Blue/JTR/? seeds I chose seemed like two distinct looks to the seeds. 
One group of seeds had a blue-greyishness (no striations or patterns) to them and the other group had an olive drab coloration for the most part.
Can definitely see consistency between the two seed types. I believe the shorter ones are from the seeds that were blue-greyish in color.
One set of short plants, and one set of taller plants, but both sets are almost identical in size and rate of development within their grouping.

Good morning to you, D 
Hope your day goes well!


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Day is going well so far, even with the lack of sleep my cranium has received. The sun seems to be out which always helps. Just uploading some pics, brb.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2011)

Veging plans are finnaly getting going now the seedling stage is well in the past, gave em their first feed today so hopefully they'll start piling on the height  The BSB pre-flowered as a male by the looks of things but still got my fingers crossed for my cheesetime P10 2nd black rose and romulan


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey TTT, just wanted to say, I ain't forgot Had a hectic week.

Hope you have a good weekend ya nutter.

D


tip top toker said:


> Veging plans are finnaly getting going now the seedling stage is well in the past, gave em their first feed today so hopefully they'll start piling on the height  The BSB pre-flowered as a male by the looks of things but still got my fingers crossed for my cheesetime P10 2nd black rose and romulan


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys, some pics from the stank room....

Anazasi Cheeses are filling out.










Cheese spag monster version 1.x...well, need I say more.















Everywhere I go and open up a tub of Exodus Cheese in Amsterdam, people are like, what the fuk is that, mwhahahahahaha.....keep yer Big Bhuda cheese, EXO FTW!
More exo kaas.






Casey Jones spag monster version 2.x
















Posse of Engineers coming to town! Yay, the trains are in, the Engineers are up, lets get choochoo-ing please.











Left is DOGmum, soon to be DOGgran, lol. The little think poking it's head up bottom right is a Livers doodaa, and above the the bushy thing is actually an Exo Cheese, would you adam and eve it! Tight nodes yesh! Very bushy yesh!






And that's about it until I grab some pics of the outdoor girls...

PEACE

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 27, 2011)

Greenthumb, my room isn't exactly sealed but I don't exhaust my cool air out of my room. My first grow my exhaust was sucking the cool air out and it killed my electric bill. Since then I change my room so my fan for my lights sucks air in from one room and blows it out into my attic and all the cool air from the air conditioner stays in my room. The air conditioner will bring in enough air that you don't need to worry about air exchange plus just going into your room a couple of times a day also brings in fresh air. I've been doing this for over a year with no problems.

Doobie, when I have new plants that stretch, I bury the stem deeper when I transplant. Eventually that part of the stem will just grow roots too.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Aug 27, 2011)

Green Apple i was thinking the exact same! , was gone a few hours and BAM!....3 new pages!! this thread is awesome! 

Thanks guys for havin a look at the pics, not too sure wether or not to have removed anything from the ladies, as its my first go at growing. ( any discussion or comments will be greatefully welcomed will add photos again due to how many pages away my last post is now! lol ) 

But after having almost broken a branch totally off, (leaving it hanging by a thread, then panicking that i had killed it to the wife! lol, we then taped it up , with some masking tape , and it healed , with a huge knuckle at the tear) during veg , and it healed SO well , i guess you really can maniplate these girls to grow how you like!!(to some extent anyway).

But as i said it was my first time doing it.....so all being well and going smoothly , next try i will maybe get rid of sower branches. ( but i will save that for another days questions and answers!! lol  )

So heres the ladies, do any of you guys think it needs some trimming??
and would you do it 4 weeks and 5 days into flower?? 

Cheers everyone!


TMS!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 27, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> Green Apple i was thinking the exact same! , was gone a few hours and BAM!....3 new pages!! this thread is awesome!
> 
> Thanks guys for havin a look at the pics, not too sure wether or not to have removed anything from the ladies, as its my first go at growing. ( any discussion or comments will be greatefully welcomed will add photos again due to how many pages away my last post is now! lol )
> 
> ...



I wouldn't touch a thing on them. They look great.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 27, 2011)

Just over four weeks old and one week under screen. Left front super skunk, left rear, colombian gold, middle, critical+kali mist and on the right two chocolopes.

My lights are cooled with air brought in from another room and exhausted into my attic which is open at both ends.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> Green Apple i was thinking the exact same! , was gone a few hours and BAM!....3 new pages!! this thread is awesome!
> 
> Thanks guys for havin a look at the pics, not too sure wether or not to have removed anything from the ladies, as its my first go at growing. ( any discussion or comments will be greatefully welcomed will add photos again due to how many pages away my last post is now! lol )
> 
> ...





hornedfrog2000 said:


> I wouldn't touch a thing on them. They look great.


I agree with Frog, they loook great, no need to start pulling things off now. Super job for first time!!!!



Heads Up said:


> Just over four weeks old and one week under screen. Left front super skunk, left rear, colombian gold, middle, critical+kali mist and on the right two chocolopes.
> 
> My lights are cooled with air brought in from another room and exhausted into my attic which is open at both ends.


Well done HeadsUp, you are finally getting to do your sativa scrog. I reckon you won't look back from this, it'll be scrogs all the way.

Off to town now, wife wants to get underwear......that's one department I don't mind going shopping in, lol. Need to look out the diry raincoat, mwahaha.

Peace, DST


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice BUDDHA!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 27, 2011)

Outdoor garden pr0n. Rated R. Good Saturday all.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

Where's the club 600 decal?


cof


----------



## duchieman (Aug 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Where's the club 600 decal?
> 
> 
> cof


They wouldn't sign the waiver. This is an unauthorized voyeur type photo.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I donrt know but i need it as well! whats up with you young man? did you get my message? just wanted to let you know that all went well as planned..Thanks bro


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Outdoor garden pr0n. Rated R. Good Saturday all.


Rated R??? that shit is XxX. Some bud porn, then some bug porn, gotta love the 6. Crazy stuff duch.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 27, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> I donrt know but i need it as well! whats up with you young man? did you get my message? just wanted to let you know that all went well as planned..Thanks bro


Hey dude, you talking to me? I got a message on my profile page and I responded to that, if that's what you mean. If you talking to cof.......Never mind


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Outdoor garden pr0n. Rated R. Good Saturday all.
> 
> View attachment 1756261View attachment 1756263View attachment 1756258


[video=youtube;fJ0WpdTin4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ0WpdTin4c[/video]


*edit: had to add this one...

[video=youtube;tM9rnqdAx00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM9rnqdAx00[/video]


Mmm, that gal has a Suh-wheet ovipositor!!
Oh baby!


----------



## greenthumbsman (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks heads up i appreciate the advice thats what i was looking for !! that was my thoughts about it exactly im germing my beans right now got my attitude order cpl days ago they just broke the top of rockwool so ill have pics soon im doing a pretty much all autoflower grow but i also have Samsara Seeds El Alquimista,Samsara Seeds Spicy White Devil, my auto flower line up is russian rocket fuel,fruit,critical,and supersonic cristal storm


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Where's the club 600 decal?
> 
> 
> cof


You can't see it in the pic, but she's sportin' a classy Club 600 tramp stamp


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

Transplanted today 

*...left over mix from sowing seeds and raw ingredients at the ready...
*







*...17 @44-oz cups...
*







*...1 part perlite...
*







...1 part Fox Farm Ocean Forest...








*...1 part Black Gold Organic Potting Soil...
*







*...mix up and run every speck of dirt through both hands to homogenize the mix and to remove every clump of soil, no matter how small it may seem...
*












*...cups filled and ready...
*







*...time to find this little puppy DOG a new home...
*












*...all but one in larger vessels, the small one is a JDB Romulan that had some starchy matter stuck to the proto leaves which prevented them from unfurling as soon as the other sprouts...
*





**all root balls were inoculated with mychorrhizae, as were the holes the seedlings were transplanted into. 
*
Peace!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice wok. Cool pics. thanks for showing us. It just makes me laugh because I used 1 part perlite (same bag and everything) and 1 part ocean forrest (again, same bag)... that's it. And man did my babies turn out bad. Obviously I was doing something wrong. That's a lot of soda you have dranken to get all those 'pots'.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Transplanted today
> 
> *...all but one in larger vessels, the small one is a JDB Romulan that had some starchy matter stuck to the proto leaves which prevented them from unfurling as soon as the other sprouts...
> *
> ...


 Nice Doob i literally just got done doing the same thing. I transplanted my Querkle and Cheese Quake into Party cups. In the flowering room i transplanted Red Cherry Berry and Kandy Kush into 3 Gallon Pots and Critcal+, and Blue Widowwent into party cups. Should be one hell of a harvest coming my way  cant wait. Im so mad my damn printer isnt working... But whatever


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Nice wok. Cool pics. thanks for showing us. It just makes me laugh because I used 1 part perlite (same bag and everything) and 1 part ocean forrest (again, same bag)... that's it. And man did my babies turn out bad. Obviously I was doing something wrong. That's a lot of soda you have dranken to get all those 'pots'.


Yeah, I don't even like to think about how much soda pop that comes out to.
Thankfully my blood sugar is good for a duffer my age.
 




Hotsause said:


> Nice Doob i literally just got done doing the same thing. I transplanted my Querkle and Cheese Quake into Party cups. In the flowering room i transplanted Red Cherry Berry and Kandy Kush into 3 Gallon Pots and Critcal+, and Blue Widowwent into party cups. Should be one hell of a harvest coming my way  cant wait. Im so mad my damn printer isnt working... But whatever


Definitely looking forward to watching yours grow & flower. I love the variety you chose, too.
That's one thing I'm really looking forward to on this grow of mine is going to be getting a good taste of strains I only get to read about here in the 600. 
I hope I get lots of females, as I plan on taking a lot of clippings for clones.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Evening droogies(sp) Just thought this was worth a spam in a few threads.....loving it, big shout out to the GREY AREA yup, thats right, the GREY AREA. For anyone visiting Amsterdam a must place, American owned and all about DANK!





Peace, DST


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 27, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Definitely looking forward to watching yours grow & flower. I love the variety you chose, too.
> That's one thing I'm really looking forward to on this grow of mine is going to be getting a good taste of strains I only get to read about here in the 600.
> I hope I get lots of females, as I plan on taking a lot of clippings for clones.


 Thanks Doob i have so many seeds i just wanna get rid of some. These arent even my Number 1 draft picks but they should still make some good smoke.


DST said:


> Evening droogies(sp) Just thought this was worth a spam in a few threads.....loving it, big shout out to the GREY AREA yup, thats right, the GREY AREA. For anyone visiting Amsterdam a must place, American owned and all about DANK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT  i need to place a order with the Dog and Smelly Cherry Fairy................................................


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

Being on the menu there beats the balls off of having a sandy named after you at Carnegie Deli 
Super cool, D !


*edit:
damn!
I googled up Carnagie Deli and checked out the pics.... mmmmm..... corned beef.... mmmm.....

A nice spliff of Dog, followed by:







*http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=carnegie+deli&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=2075l3796l0l6700l8l7l0l1l1l1l250l1069l1.2.3l6l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1283&bih=699&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi#um=1&hl=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=carnegie+deli+sandwich&oq=carnegie+deli+sandwich&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=133385l133633l0l135230l2l2l0l0l0l0l197l293l1.1l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=455226f27cf3b237&biw=1283&bih=699*


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Without the fibre of moral support, none of this would be possible, I bow to the 6Double, and as Doob would say, Roll it Up Rocks! drunkenly stoned love - oops, I mean medicated love - from DST


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

heres some pics from where we had food tonight....blatant paste from thread somewhere else on a server near you.


DST said:


> this is where we had food, bloody hell, rip off hotel city....Mint Hotel, Sky Lounge view.
> 
> the light in the horizon is actually the flash, how cool is that?
> 
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Aug 27, 2011)

Big Congrats D! That must feel great. So many good things happening for you finally. Really good to see. Have a great one livin it up. 

Cheers!


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you duchie, without the lads (and lasses) and the moral support, none of this would be possible. I am just blessed to be involved in something so exciting. I just pray that we can all get through it and benefit from it. This is an avenue for all of us I hope (all means all on the 6double), and I hope everyone understands that.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 27, 2011)

I love all the variety here. Everytime I check the thread there's something fresh I wouldn't even begin to expect


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Yup, always something funky....


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 27, 2011)

Duuude ime so loving irene !!!! Peace and love brothas!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

To D-
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again."
Right back at you, bro!

[video=youtube;JUdWApwbudQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUdWApwbudQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Nature is one of the few things that is beautiful, loving, powerfull and all giving, but can ultimately dump a house on top of your house, so keep under those tables peeps, lol. You are a nutter wally, please don't be going out in the storm and doing any yoga or shit eh!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

Or do a John Muir and climb a huge tree during gale force winds so you'll know how the tree feels when it talks with the wind.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Nature is one of the few things that is beautiful, loving, powerfull and all giving, but can ultimately dump a house on top of your house, so keep under those tables peeps, lol. You are a nutter wally, please don't be going out in the storm and doing any yoga or shit eh!!!


LMFAO! Wally, What he said!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

The future...
I see... the future....
I see... a bass guitar....
And... Rush....
I see a _Rush-themed_ Club 600x Sticker Competition music video lasting an exotic *3-minutes and 34-seconds* (plus time added for a *MASSIVE* bong rip to start it out, and the ending shout-outs)...

I see it happening SOON!
Just need to print a new decal, attach my Cam-tar&#8482;, record, upload, and link.
Might be a half hour (unless I get it right the first time  )

Stay tuned....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2011)

update:

10-pm Pacific Standard Time
Salem, Oregon USA
Southside

Phase 1 and Phase 2 are completed...

Phase 3 begins (mixing audio with video footage)
Phase 4 (upload to youtube)
Phase 5 (link it up here)

Dying of thirst, going to store before I finish the sticker project #420 and get a refreshment to parch my cottoned pie hole 

***should be done in about 30 more minutes totes McGoats***
Slappa da bass, mon!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2011)

wutup 6ers!? hope everyone is doing what they want to


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess you didn't get it right the first time?  I like the man hug vid. "After a sports win... anything goes"

Wally... I'm all for you comuning with nature bro. Whatever you wanna do has my blessing. Just don't do shrooms or acid first. Go talk to irene... tell her I said hello. Always wanted to meet that part of mother nature. One day I'll live on the east coast and pull a john muir, lol... ok, maybe not that.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's a little taste of my BC Ice in a DWC system under my 70w MH light

View attachment 1757474​


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey tool  should block light from your h2o and especially the roots if you havent done it. Looks good.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey tool  should block light from your h2o and especially the roots if you havent done it. Looks good.


Hey Whoda. I would but that plant drinks a lot of water. I think in 2 to 3 days it drank around 1L to 2L of water in that amount of time. And I leave it open so that I can see the water level in it and not have to wonder if it needs to be filled or not and have to lift the lid or w/e to see it. That plant in the DWC hasn't been topped yet so its just straight up growth from the main steam not branches. I've also noticed that my plants seem to respond more to B-1 thrive (1-1-1.5) and Insta Green (3-0-0) but why do they respond to that stuff more then just a light feeding of 20-20-20?

Got a question though. How can I tell if my MH or HPS light is burnt out or dead with out having to plug it in to see if it works or not?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

yo toolage... I was thinking the exact same thing as whodat. It's not about getting mold or anything, but light tells roots not to grow. I had a semi transparent dwc once and thought, ahhh, it's not a big deal to cover it all up. Well, eventually I did a half assed job, still letting in a little bit of light. The roots started growing... but when I totally sealed off the light... like 100%... the roots exploded. And roots are what give you fat buds. So I'd do something like setup a water lever gague on your dwc like I have, if you don't want to open the top to see the level.

Aluminum Tape works wonders to block light. Plus it looks cool and you can clean it off pretty well. Usually about $8 for 40 yards at Home Depot.

Otherwise, the plant looks real happy. Nice work.

I have no idea about the light thing. That's a question for an electrician I think. 

WARNING: The following may be complete hogwash and based on no knowledge whatsoever. Just my simple understanding is all... so don't use this as a basis for decision making.

About the nutes... the ratio number I think are just that, ratios. so the two you are giving them together are 4-1-1.5... vs 20-20-20 (ie 1-1-1). Plants in veg want Nitrogen... so 4-1-1 is much better than 1-1-1. During flower you will want a ratio more like 1-1-4 as flowering plants like potasium. 20-20-20 is what miracle grow is right? Just a standard cover your ass, make a plant grow stuff... but not designed to grow bomb buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

ok, whatever you say bro.

ps. i wrote more in my last post


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> yo toolage... I was thinking the exact same thing as whodat. It's not about getting mold or anything, but light tells roots not to grow. I had a semi transparent dwc once and thought, ahhh, it's not a big deal to cover it all up. Well, eventually I did a half assed job, still letting in a little bit of light. The roots started growing... but when I totally sealed off the light... like 100%... the roots exploded. And roots are what give you fat buds. So I'd do something like setup a water lever gague on your dwc like I have, if you don't want to open the top to see the level.
> 
> Aluminum Tape works wonders to block light. Plus it looks cool and you can clean it off pretty well. Usually about $8 for 40 yards at Home Depot.
> 
> ...


Well roots not growing isn't a problem the plant has alot of roots. All the plants that I have right now are going to stay in veg for their whole life only clones that I take will be put into flowering. If I can find a way to set it up so that the gage can be inside the system and have a little window for it then that would be perfect. The other reason why I didn't bother to cover it up is because when I had the plants that was in the same area as my DWC one they were tall enough that they blocked the light from getting to the water in the dwc system.

That can ex plane why they seem to respond more to the ration that I give them. I have a plant food called Kick Start it is a 1-2-1 ratio would that be good for trying to help freshly taken clones to root if I give them a very small amount? On the bottle it says Rooting and Feed Solution. or would just using a tiny bit of B-1 Thrive be better since it helps stimulate root growth?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2011)

Please accept the mistakes in playing for what they are: evidence of being able to grow some dank-ass herb!
Six attempts in a row, huge bong rip to start each recording.
A few mistakes, but not a total loss 

Thanks for checking it out!
(*_*entschuldige mich bei denen in Deutschland, wo sie für die Anzeige gesperrt ist*_  )

[video=youtube;BHml7BVoLeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHml7BVoLeI[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

hell yeah doob. That shit rocked. kinda wished I coulda heard the bass more. I can't get enough doob rock. I swear I never thought I'd say it.. but I think you are turning me onto Rush. Don't tell my friends, lol. That vid was well worth the wait. I guess I can go to sleep now. See you all tomorrow, or rather later today.

peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for sticking around, jig!
I _*release*_ you!

Now get some sleep


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Please accept the mistakes in playing for what they are: evidence of being able to grow some dank-ass herb!
> Six attempts in a row, huge bong rip to start each recording.
> A few mistakes, but not a total loss
> 
> ...


rock on brother Doob


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2011)

Toolage, can I just say you are great at providing reasons why you don't want to do something that the rest of us agree will help you, when two experienced people like Jig and whodat suggest that you do something, it's not because they are having a freakin giggle, they want the best for your buds. I understand that you are fairly new to growing and want to go through this and learn by experimenting, but do yourself a favour, and take on peoples advise, then you may actually end up with buds as big as Jigs and whodats. It's not a big job to check your water level by lifting the lid. IT's not that expensive to buy some duct tape and darken out the box, and who knows, the plant may actually be twice as big as it is....or make a gague as Jig suggested. But most of all, cover the basics, roots do not need any light whatsoever (unless you are growing in a smart pot and naturally light trimming root tips). Other than that, it looks fine.....looks light you might have some light damage to the roots, lmfao, j/k.



Toolage 87 said:


> Well roots not growing isn't a problem the plant has alot of roots. All the plants that I have right now are going to stay in veg for their whole life only clones that I take will be put into flowering. If I can find a way to set it up so that the gage can be inside the system and have a little window for it then that would be perfect. The other reason why I didn't bother to cover it up is because when I had the plants that was in the same area as my DWC one they were tall enough that they blocked the light from getting to the water in the dwc system.


Well I hope all youi East Coasters are safe, looks like a bad one. It's absolutely torrential rain here as well.

Stay safe peeps,

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the line, "we've been smoking lebanese". Cool stuff Brother Doob, shit rocks mon, as you say, slap the bass thingy.


DoobieBrother said:


> Please accept the mistakes in playing for what they are: evidence of being able to grow some dank-ass herb!
> Six attempts in a row, huge bong rip to start each recording.
> A few mistakes, but not a total loss
> 
> ...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I'm only going for making clones off the plants that I have. The water doesn't look clear because the container isn't 100% clear and the black desk that its on makes it look dirty but I should change the water in it or give it some pure water into it.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 28, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Well I'm only going for making clones off the plants that I have. The water doesn't look clear because the container isn't 100% clear and the black desk that its on makes it look dirty but I should change the water in it or give it some pure water into it.


If there's light leaking into your res you going to end up with a res full of green gunk that will eventually suffocate the root, also the clones that you take will struggle to establish themselves general rule of thumb is the stronger the mother the stronger the clones will be


----------



## Kush187 (Aug 28, 2011)

What about 2 600 hps with raptor Reflecter for 4x8 would it cover it good?im planning to use ogkush #18 sog any ideas?


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2011)

That will be about right for that space kush187.


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2011)

Kush187 said:


> What about 2 600 hps with raptor Reflecter for 4x8 would it cover it good?im planning to use ogkush #18 sog any ideas?


go for it,sounds good.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

damn... threads pretty popular ehh? lol.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 28, 2011)

How you guys making those stickers?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 28, 2011)

toolage 87 said:


> well roots not growing isn't a problem the plant has alot of roots.


 aaaahhhhhhh hahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 28, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> How you guys making those stickers?


Inkjet or laser printer and special printer sticker paper. Its almost like those label paper kits for CDs and DVDs.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

What up endls... good to see you around bro. Kush, chb, stumpjumper... welcome. (sorry if you've already been here chb... just don't remember you on this thread).

peace


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 28, 2011)

Irene wasnt so badd. i got outta work at 9 yesterday and was rippin around town. torrential rain doin 65 70 in my lil rsx burrraaaaaap, i sucked up som water though :/ but its all goood. life is good, the nutter is good, the 600 is good, time to commune with god and partake in the divine gift Cannabis!! HIYAA

GODBLESS everyone Peace AND Love Love AND Light


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Starting off my Sunday wake and bake with A Passage To Bangkok, Doobie style! That's pretty f*cken Cool! Great job Brother. 

The stickers on the neck are priceless by the way.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 28, 2011)

What's up guys? Just Wanted to share a little preview of my new grow room. Still got lots to do but I"m getting closer. 
It seems like an eternity since I've popped a seed and can't wait to get back at it. I had a Sept 1st deadline but it's looking like I'm gonna have to move that deadline back another week. 





































Peace 6er's


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome dropastone!! looks like your garden is gunna be Dope!!

nice cat too!


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2011)

Ah Wally ya roll and butter ya, glad the storm was just a breeze for ya.

Dropa buddy, looking like the work is going to give you a nice cave to mess with. 

And Welcome stumpjumper and chb, yup, this thread does have moments of fast movement, hehe.

Endlys, have missed ya mate, hope you and your avatars are good.

Take it easy, back to watch the Man Utd v Arsenal game....Arsenal are getting humped.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Well I'm only going for making clones off the plants that I have. The water doesn't look clear because the container isn't 100% clear and the black desk that its on makes it look dirty but I should change the water in it or give it some pure water into it.


dude, rock on. Can't wait to see the clones.  What do whodat, me, dst, know anyways??? I mean seriously... L O fucking L.

*DST's Plants*:


































*Jig's Plants:*




























*Whodat's Plants:*































Sorry... I just had too. 

And my apologies to whodat... I know you have better pics, but I couldn't find them. You upload too many.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

props on the build dropastone. Looks good in there. I'm excited for you to start it up again. I know I always feel like something is missing when there's not a plant growing. And yeah, cute pup, lol. I'm bringing some dog treats when I come over.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow jig your plants are looking sweet. That one is looking like one big bud with that vert screen. Outstanding work my friend. By the way if you did ever make it to my house you might just be the doggy treat. lol.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

Rooms looking good Dropa. My cleaner came by yesterday and did a big overhaul for the fall. My back is killing me, but the girls are happy. 





Deep Blue, Deep Blue, Jack Hammer



Deep Blue X Jack The Ripper


Cheeseberry Haze clone? The reason the question is because I'm certain this is a cut of one of my CBH but, the smell is something I haven't even had in my garden before. Can't describe it yet. Wierd.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 28, 2011)

I may have to get a hold of your cleaner when I'm finished. Looks like they did a good job. Great looking plant's too bro. I hear ya about the back issues because that's what is taking me so long to finish this room. I do some work and my back is shot the next day. I lay around for a cpl of days till it's feeling better and do some more work. Right now it seems like it's a never ending nightmare and I can't wake up.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> dude, rock on. Can't wait to see the clones.  What do whodat, me, dst, know anyways??? I mean seriously... L O fucking L.
> 
> dst:
> 
> ...




Wow, I love that *Virtical SCROG* *screen* did you top it/etc etc ?? How tall was it when you switched it into Flower ??, oh I decided to give you some *+REP!* that grow looks amazing   - STELTHY


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

I go to work for a couple days and come back and the 6 is 10 pages down the line, guess im not catching up, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Wow jig your plants are looking sweet. That one is looking like one big bud with that vert screen. Outstanding work my friend. By the way if you did ever make it to my house you might just be the doggy treat. lol.


Hahaha... I hope your dog likes chewing on bones, cuz I don't have much meat on me. Those pics are old. My current grow is looking alright. Tried something different gowing 12/12 strait from clone. 

Glad to have you back around. Oh... wait... I might have spoken too soon. Notre Dame? haha. Just playing bud. I've been a ND hater most of my life. I'm kinda over wasting the energy anymore. I must say though, one thing I LOVE love love about ND is their standards. Except for that coach debacle.  They don't take in illiterate thugs who cheat their way through school. That's what I really don't like about college sports, just all the fakeness. Like anyone anywhere gives a shit about those kids getting an education. I think I've just talked myself into liking Notre Dame. Good job on the conversion Drope, lol. I'm fucking on one this morning.

Just talked the wife into liking them too. Thanks man... now I can root for a team that's on tv everyweek.

This is my current grow:


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks duchie. WHat's the water residue on the leaves? what you spray them with, just water or something special?

Stealthy... the first few pics are from DST, if you mean his vert scrog you can ask him about it: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband.html

My pics are in the middle. My vscrog was trimmed like no tomorrow. I probabaly cut off like 70% of the plant. No kidding. Total waste of time and energy, but damn did it look cool. GOt 10 oz off the CJ plant. Here's the journal for that grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/221652-jigfreshs-grow-2-vertical-scrog.html

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I go to work for a couple days and come back and the 6 is 10 pages down the line, guess im not catching up, lol.


your going to miss some good shit BC... it's been a good few days on the 600 for sure.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2011)

duchie

Both of my cheeseberry haze strains have changed taste and smell as clones...one got sweeter and the other harsher. I'm curious to see what the next round will do.

jigfresh

another good looking grow. Very well dialed in and kicking it.
I really liked your response to the inept grower


cof


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 28, 2011)

Well the new grow is looking great man. No worries about ND and no offense taken. When your an ND fan you have to have thick skin because of all the haters out there and all the insults that comes with em and believe me I'm herd em all. I'm fairly confident that we have got a good coach now and he'll bring us back to our glory days soon enough.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

I stand eagerly at the front doors of *"Club 600"* waiting for acceptance  ....


Hi everyone, for those of you that don't Know me already.. I am *STELTHY*  I have built a *STEALTH-CAB*.. to begin with I had *3* *ballasts* a *250W 400W & 600W* and had problems cooling the *600*... so I have been using the *250W MH to Veg with and a 400W HPS for Flowering.....*

Until recently, I have now installed *2x 125W CFL's* and a* 20W UV-B tube*, I also plan to add *2* more *50W CFL's (mini)* as further side lighting.. and I am going to eventually add an *H150 Red KESSIL LED spot* to make up a *Complete Spectrum* for my plants to bathe under 

Hope you like the pic and the latest addition/s to my cab - STELTHY


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks duchie. WHat's the water residue on the leaves? what you spray them with, just water or something special?
> 
> Stealthy... the first few pics are from DST, if you mean his vert scrog you can ask him about it: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband.html
> 
> ...


Just a fine mist of water. I let them sit with just the fans and the floro bulb for a while before firing up the bulb again. Your girls are looking like they're finishing up too. Did you say another couple of weeks? Do you think the 12/12 from clone kept them too small compared to your last grow? They just don't seem to have filled your room near as much.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice looking setup bro. Looking good.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

I remember you Stealthy. Your cab is looking great. So is it still producing and performing for you the way you'd like?




curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> Both of my cheeseberry haze strains have changed taste and smell as clones...one got sweeter and the other harsher. I'm curious to see what the next round will do.
> 
> ...


 That's really interesting how that happens. She is quite different for sure. Also her stalk size has got to be about 75% bigger than any before. Never a dull moment I tell ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

Stealthy... I am by no means the gate keeper around here... but I am comfortable enough to say Welcome to the club bro. We love seeing people who love their plants do their thing here. Only warning... this thread moves very very fast. Love the little cab man, that things looks tight. I can tell you've put a lot of work into it.



duchieman said:


> Just a fine mist of water. I let them sit with just the fans and the floro bulb for a while before firing up the bulb again. Your girls are looking like they're finishing up too. Did you say another couple of weeks? Do you think the 12/12 from clone kept them too small compared to your last grow? They just don't seem to have filled your room near as much.


yep. Sept 11 is my aiming for chop date. I do think they are a little too small. maybe 1 or 2 weeks veg and 10 good plant. I killed 2 and the one is just cute (ie tiny). SO there are only 7 good ones. If I had 10 that would be closer to ok. But really I would have liked a tiny bit more widening of the plants... or fatening of the colas. Either way I don't think I will yeild what I want. However that being said... today is the day I add gravity. We'll see what they look like on Wed or Thurs.

6 full weeks today.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I remember you Stealthy. Your cab is looking great. So is it still producing and performing for you the way you'd like?
> 
> 
> That's really interesting how that happens. She is quite different for sure. Also her stalk size has got to be about 75% bigger than any before. Never a dull moment I tell ya.


Yeah man its working great !! I had a few temp issue's but have addressed that and bought an AC Unit  and as soon as winter creeps a little nearer I should get away with running my 600 HPS and also the other lights too, for added spectrum  - STELTHY


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome stealthy  I cant wait to see some pr0n from that room bro!

Jig, I think your the official gate keeper now lol and thanks for the pic bups  I do upload allot but Im thinking they just keep getting better lol
I do like this one allong with my av~~~~~~





Not just big tho! its got quality in it  both pics from the same plant.






Dropa~~~ all I have to say is "GIGGITY!!!" I love seeing a room thats partially in the building process and just picturing it full of bud  and just the entire process gets me off lol I like building high octane rooms almost as much as I like growing high octane plants 



Im sick of pre season already ffs give me some real games!!! Saints vs Raiders tonight,,,, See I cant really even talk sh!t because its pre season gd!!! lol


I should be stuck on here for the next few hrs.
Have a toke filled day everyone!!


----------



## Kush187 (Aug 28, 2011)

In a couple days ima take the clones out and start to flower im not gonna veg i got like 98 clones hope i do good on this project im going to max it out if it goes good half way im start another 4x8 sog with no veg any ideas?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Welcome stealthy  I cant wait to see some pr0n from that room bro!
> 
> Jig, I think your the official gate keeper now lol and thanks for the pic bups  I do upload allot but Im thinking they just keep getting better lol
> I do like this one allong with my av~~~~~~
> ...


What strain is that?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Kush187 said:


> In a couple days ima take the clones out and start to flower im not gonna veg i got like 98 clones hope i do good on this project im going to max it out if it goes good half way im start another 4x8 sog with no veg any ideas?



That would be allot of plants to water by hand,,, maybe a drip or hydro system. 
Actually the plant I posted above had no veg time at all, it yielded 8oz and 1/4. All depends on genetics and growing conditions... I guess my main suggestion is to grow them out as best as you possibly can! hehe... No cutting corners, no procrastination, and less is usually more


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

hornyfrog~~~ thats is some AK in a rdwc system.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

Woohoo! Anyone else feel like getting the Led out?

[video=youtube;NbQ0Cb6h3Ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbQ0Cb6h3Ew[/video]

[video=youtube;hD6WuO8Y7YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6WuO8Y7YE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;nrfQZ_anNYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrfQZ_anNYM[/video]


----------



## Kush187 (Aug 28, 2011)

Im not watering by hand ima do ebbnflow and ima use bc nutes i have like 8 mothers but ima wait for more cloning just tryng to. Get it right but hey like they say u learn from ur mistakes any ideas of how many i can put in a 4x8 i heard like 125 clones im looking for the best way to grow alot but with no veg just trying to learn


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 28, 2011)

My favorite. Can feel like an hour long depending on just how baked you are 

[video=youtube;p6S9oqJRclo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6S9oqJRclo[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 28, 2011)

love that song paper

lol, could prob say that bout any song by led. i love that one, this one this one that one that one.. there are no more to love, i loves all!!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> love that song paper
> 
> lol, could prob say that bout any song by led. i love that one, this one this one that one that one.. there are no more to love, i loves all!!


That's sums it up real well Wally. From the days when it was about the whole album, not just the hit that the big execs are hoping to land.  My daughter asked me the other day, "what happened to music?" "Executives", I answered. 

Paperhouse, here's a favorite of mine just after a hit, and with the headphones on. Anybody got an old black light and lava lamp sitting around for sale? Velvet posters would be great too.

[video=youtube;KfNMqcm3xOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfNMqcm3xOc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 28, 2011)

omfg when that first horn goes omg omg omg omg


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> omfg when that first horn goes omg omg omg omg


Haha. That made me smile Wally. John Paul Jones. Robbed of much credit if you ask me.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Kush187 said:


> Im not watering by hand ima do ebbnflow and ima use bc nutes i have like 8 mothers but ima wait for more cloning just tryng to. Get it right but hey like they say u learn from ur mistakes any ideas of how many i can put in a 4x8 i heard like 125 clones im looking for the best way to grow alot but with no veg just trying to learn


I didnt know you were doing ebfl. 
The only way you will really know how many you can fit in there with 12/12 from rooted clone with that strain is to go ahead and grow one out just as you plan... then multiply. simple.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hornyfrog~~~ thats is some AK in a rdwc system.


\

Serious seeds? Looks bomb. I love anything with AK in it. Awesome all around strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> \
> 
> Serious seeds? Looks bomb. I love anything with AK in it. Awesome all around strain.


IDK I got this clone from the same place I got my Sour D 

very pungent! Has a great funky funk smoky smell  and has enough trichs to keep me and others happy  aka stoned lol


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 28, 2011)

All i can say is wow..you guys have been putting in some work !! Not even sure how many pages i've missed its moving so fast..
missed this:
View attachment 1758539

 Just were it should be .. proper dank this dogs..
Nice one there Mr Mokum and the breedersboutique...
finish chopping down my lot now only the dogs is still drying .. total so far 1200 +grms and the dogs to add .. not to bad but still good considering all thats happened to them..
Heres a few pics
dogs and cheese..
View attachment 1758558


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Fucking DOG in the mother fucking house!!! WOOF!
Breeder Boutique too! HELL YEAH!

Edit: In my DOG Boutique frenzy I forgot to congratulate you on a sucessfull harvest Dre. Like you said, considering what the plants/you had to go through its all good. Sorry you had to go through that stress but you pulled it off, winner


----------



## antweed (Aug 28, 2011)

big buddah cheese at 5weeks View attachment 1758690View attachment 1758691View attachment 1758692View attachment 1758693View attachment 1758694


----------



## python89 (Aug 28, 2011)

Im in!
Got a 600w cooltube in my homebox xl


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Please accept the mistakes in playing for what they are: evidence of being able to grow some dank-ass herb!
> Six attempts in a row, huge bong rip to start each recording.
> A few mistakes, but not a total loss
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> ...kinda wished I coulda heard the bass more...
> peace


I went back in and remixed the sound a bit to make it a bit brighter and less muddy (without stepping on the vocals & drums). 
Difficult to try to blend the bass playing over the original music without really killing the other parts. 
On one hand you want to be heard so peeps know it's not just finger-synching, on the other hand, if you over do it the whole song sounds like soupy mud.
Anyways, used a dynamic compressor and ran it through an EQ n Ableton Live (awesome music program) to at least add some separation to the lows and mids and highs, which then allowed me to bring up the output volume so it's not as weak as the first version.
So the one in the original link is now the new version with the improved audio.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2011)

When consecrating his grow room after DEA occupation, there was only enough bud for one night of revilary...
...but for 30 days did they get high!
In memory of this miracle, we spark a bud from one branch on the Cannorah for every day of the seige, each branch representing one miraculous night of divine cottonmouth while the Roman wolves circled in ravenous hatred or our Holy Ganja...
Starting in the evening of every April 20th, for 30 crazy nights we observe Bongukkah and try to remember what happened in those days from long ago...


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

After that story I couldn't see through the tears in my eyes to find the "like" button.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> finish chopping down my lot now only the dogs is still drying .. total so far 1200 +grms and the dogs to add .. not to bad but still good considering all thats happened to them..


Jeez dre... 1200 grams? That's it? lol... fuck me man. I think my last 3 grows add up to about 1200 grams. Buds looking good bro. Love that Dog.



antweed said:


> big buddah cheese at 5weeks


Plants loolking nice and full... real healthy. 5 weeks from what?



python89 said:


> Im in!
> Got a 600w cooltube in my homebox xl


Welcome python. The 600 club welcomes you. Nice clean looking setup there. The girls should be happy in there. Can't wait to see that thing full up of green.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree. That grow was amazing Jigfresh, the real jigfresh btw, not to be confused with imitators lol 
Will the real Jigfresh please stand up, please stand up please stand up.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I agree. That grow was amazing Jigfresh, the real jigfresh btw, not to be confused with imitators lol
> Will the real Jigfresh please stand up, please stand up please stand up.


Thanks fellas. I really enjoyed working on that grow... however it was soooooo much work. Glad I took lots of pics.

Doob. Great story... or rather great explanation of the events of the past. We must always remember.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, indeed.
The Cannabian Revolt, led by Jigfresh Cannibus, was a glorious battle against tiny plants that shall never be forgotten!


Oh!
Am making a new arm for my Cam-tar&#8482; attachment to see about getting a different view than in the last few vids.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Fucking DOG in the mother fucking house!!! WOOF!
> Breeder Boutique too! HELL YEAH!
> 
> Edit: In my DOG Boutique frenzy I forgot to congratulate you on a sucessfull harvest Dre. Like you said, considering what the plants/you had to go through its all good. Sorry you had to go through that stress but you pulled it off, winner


 Hows your dog coming along?

and another question WHERE THE HELL IS MC PURP???????????????


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 28, 2011)

i hardly ever drop in the 600 now. i always lurk here but just dont post as i really dont have much to offer for now


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2011)

BS show us them veggies BOY OR ILL HAVE TO DO THIS
[video=youtube;WMI-g0JITMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMI-g0JITMg[/video]

O YEAHHHHHH
one more question 
[video=youtube;xjtP2_fJZRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjtP2_fJZRM&feature=related[/video]
AHH AINT MY NAME MY MAMA DIDNT NAME ME AHHH


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey 600! I'm ready to start making some honey oil and I'm looking to buy an extractor. I'm looking at some on eBay and wondering if anyone has a recommendation for capacity, brand etc. even if it is from another vendor. I only want to buy this once and I am willing to pay more for a better product or one that is easier to use. 

Shwagbag


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i hardly ever drop in the 600 now. i always lurk here but just dont post as i really dont have much to offer for now


 Wut u talking bout McP? Just having ya say hi is cool. It's good to see you.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

So I think it's time to introduce my up and comer. She is a White Widow Max. Some of you may remember the photo contest I won some seeds in, some time ago. This is one of those femmed seed. I think a fairy took a couple of them and sent them to a couple of people out there. Just one each if you recall.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i hardly ever drop in the 600 now. i always lurk here but just dont post as i really dont have much to offer for now


You have yourself to offer bud. You made my day brighter just by showing your avatar on the 6double. We love you bro... don't be a stranger. I mean you are the fourth founding father of the 6.

no matter what, it's good to see you.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 28, 2011)

Sup ya'll...... Just got done reading 6 pages, so where do I begin??? 

Whodat - Man.....You got buds for day's!!! That AK is frosty as hell!

Duchie - You got some interesting strains going on there....

Jigfresh - DAMN 

If I missed anyone, I'm sorry, can't keep up with this thread.....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks green apple 








Room 







Sour D day 20












SB day 48
I could have chopped a week ago no problem  but I decided to let her go and get aunt flow 3 up and also get other stuff done.
I tried to get some good shots of her but she seems shy... I should tell her big things come in small packages lolol























ak day 3


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Aug 28, 2011)

*A few pics of my Jackpot Royale lady's from AlphaKronik Genes. They're currently 3 weeks flowering. I just fed them some Nitrogen and Molasses. I took a bunch of clones off these lady's and put some of them in DWC. I can't wait to try this smoke!!!!



























Also a few pics of my Cheesus and The Black, both 5.5 weeks flowering. Both show some heat stress, summer's been hell trying to keep my lights cool even with AC. Oh well fall is almost here and it's already been getting cooler. 

Here's a group shot, i did some pruning and had a ton of branches and had to tie some up this week, the buds are starting to get heavy!






Here's a bud shot of The Black






Here's the Cheesus..










*


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2011)

Praise Chesus... those buds are amazing Swamp Grower. I really want to call you swamp thing, but I'll stick with grower. I'm guessing you aren't a giant slime covered monster, lol. Good call on the nitrogen for the royales. Do you know the lineage on those? Nice update bro. Feel free to drop as many of those pretty pics on us as you can.


----------



## Dr High (Aug 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks green apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The SB very beautiful sativa bro.
Tell me about the high... oh god i just wonder on about this stuff, tiniest buds but just look at the trichome production..Bomb, probably the high i would be looking for too, headhigh energetic stone! +rep I just lurk for budporn 

Doc


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks lurkabator; I mean dr. high 

The high is as subcool describes it 

http://tgagenetics.com/strain/spacebomb/spacebomb.php


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *A few pics of my Jackpot Royale lady's from AlphaKronik Genes. They're currently 3 weeks flowering. I just fed them some Nitrogen and Molasses. I took a bunch of clones off these lady's and put some of them in DWC. I can't wait to try this smoke!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the fancy hi-def TV's and monitors out there in the world, but WHEN is someone actually going to invent a Smell-o-vision?

(*Tex Avery, circa 1953*)
[video=youtube;WUArCmcpwuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUArCmcpwuA[/video]
[video=youtube;jlD6ST_BrG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlD6ST_BrG4[/video]


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking nice swampy.....Real nice!! Heavy buds 4-sure! Hey whodat, that SB looks soooo fire! Is she as strong as she looks? She looks like a real heady sativa....?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So I think it's time to introduce my up and comer. She is a White Widow Max. Some of you may remember the photo contest I won some seeds in, some time ago. This is one of those femmed seed. I think a fairy took a couple of them and sent them to a couple of people out there. Just one each if you recall.
> 
> View attachment 1759332View attachment 1759331View attachment 1759330


Mine never popped...


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Aug 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Praise Chesus... those buds are amazing Swamp Grower. I really want to call you swamp thing, but I'll stick with grower. I'm guessing you aren't a giant slime covered monster, lol. Good call on the nitrogen for the royales. Do you know the lineage on those? Nice update bro. Feel free to drop as many of those pretty pics on us as you can.


*The genetics of the Jackpot Royale's are Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen. Really excited for this smoke!!!!*


----------



## duchieman (Aug 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Mine never popped...


 Bummer.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Bummer.


Tell me about it!!!! I was looking forward to it because I really wanted to grow something WW!


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

PLEASE NOTE: IF YOU POSTED A COMPETITION PIC ON PAGE 660, I CANNOT SEE THEM. FOR SOME REASON MY SYSTEM CRASHES ON PAGE 600. PLEASE POST AGAIN.....OR YOU WILL NOT BE JUDGED, hehe.

Oh, and good morning everyone, looks like the fall out of Irene is still battering the streets of Amsterdam, constantly bloody raining. One day I will come on the 600 and complain about too much sun and how I am sun burnt...one day.

Hope all are well, peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

There are entries from me doob and gen on 657. holler if you need reposts.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

ok, I think I am up to speed......



genuity said:


> View attachment 1755567
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> Damn bro, nice hanger full. Wife looked over and said "nice sticker". We're getting this comp rolling now. Here's some more pics, just for you and your drying herb genuity. What strain?
> 
> So about my pics... here they are. I got two more entries (although they aren't as strong as the first pic).
> 
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> Hey 600-ites, hope every one is feelin' fine
> 
> Some Club 600x baby pics
> And I'll have a question about transplanting that I'll pose after the pics:
> ...


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2011)

well with this sunshine mix#4,i have been running threw fox farm nute like crazy.
so i made a flip,over to bonticare cns17 line,i did a test run with bonticare pro blend hydro,
and i like the stuff,workd real well,plus this stuff is alot cheaper.

i have been trying to put more focus on my roots,so i got their ZHO,hope it helps.

and some azmax,for when i clean my room.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the Grape Ape x Hashberry's maiden run from cof at day 50. Also have some Cheeseberry Haze that start coming down today that I will take pics of before they come down.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 29, 2011)

i wish i could buy Herb from you guys


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 29, 2011)

Heres my girls
Grapefruit Haze(Right) ,Chemo (Left) Day 11



Heres my Fungus gnat defeaters


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

i want some.....


Hotsause said:


> Heres my girls
> Grapefruit Haze(Right) ,Chemo (Left) Day 11
> View attachment 1759924
> View attachment 1759925View attachment 1759927
> ...


Where did you pick that up HS?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

DST said:


> ok, I think I am up to speed......


You missed my best shot, now I think you are caught up:



jigfresh said:


> Here's my first entry. Not too inspired, but I'm warming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice, Jig. 

Chillberry Kush straight 12/12





















Peace,

DST


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]WnzlbyTZsQY[/youtube]


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;vItRxMgy9X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vItRxMgy9X0&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> [youtube]WnzlbyTZsQY[/youtube]


Holy shit bro. I learned about AI in college and thought of how wild it is that people can program computers to think and to learn. It's quite simple really, just a whole shit ton of really simple. Like doing 10 gazillion addition problems or something. Whatever, I'm just babbling. Crazy though. Freaking machines man. Terminator isn't all that far fetched. Well maybe the time travel part... but robots taking over???

EDIT: LoL... I was actually talking about another video I watched from the suggestions of this video.

[youtube]DwsK3ckMdFs[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

i thought you had stopped smoking Jig? lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 29, 2011)

DST said:


> i want some.....
> 
> 
> Where did you pick that up HS?


 www.waytogrow.org or yahoo Beneficial Nemotodes you will find plenty of websites that ship them


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

Fuck me DST. Today is day 4 of no smoke. Guess it's going to be a while before I do again. Wife went to the doc on thurs and doc had some strong words about smoking and trying to have kids. I know that all of you with kids got your girls prego probably right after smoking... and that's great. I've got my wife pregnant twice now. So we know it works. However, we have lost both babies and we aren't getting any younger 32,35. Doc said pot can do two things to sperm. 1 it makes them kinda stupid and they have a hard time finding the egg. 2. My sperm could cause chromosome disorders, which are a major cause of miscarriages. I'm really trying to have a kid as it's been my number one dream since I was little... to be a dad.

So yeah, I aint smoking right now. And because I aint smoking I cain't fucking sleep or eat well. But happily I'm in pretty good spirits.

one last thing. How unfair is this... doc said wife could smoke all the pot she wanted while we're trying. I guess it don't mess with her part at all.

(sorry for the long post... maybe you could tell I had that on my chest... feels good to get it off)

Healthy babies FTW!

EDIT: You are full of surprises HS... I didn't know peeps used yahoo search.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Fuck me DST. Today is day 4 of no smoke. Guess it's going to be a while before I do again. Wife went to the doc on thurs and doc had some strong words about smoking and trying to have kids. I know that all of you with kids got your girls prego probably right after smoking... and that's great. I've got my wife pregnant twice now. So we know it works. However, we have lost both babies and we aren't getting any younger 32,35. Doc said pot can do two things to sperm. 1 it makes them kinda stupid and they have a hard time finding the egg. 2. My sperm could cause chromosome disorders, which are a major cause of miscarriages. I'm really trying to have a kid as it's been my number one dream since I was little... to be a dad.
> 
> So yeah, I aint smoking right now. And because I aint smoking I cain't fucking sleep or eat well. But happily I'm in pretty good spirits.
> 
> ...


jiggy, im just stating from my own belief, i dont believe cannabis is ruining yur sperm or damaging yur chromosomes. its probably making them smarter and more advanced. i wouldnt trust doctors with my life, theyre all about lies and control. there are so many more forces at play that could be causing yur bubba's miscarriages. 

where are yu getting yur water from? is it treated city water? diet plays a ginormous role in everything. also mental states. stress doesnt grow babies well. maybe the setting is off. maybe yu should take her on a nice trip up to some misty mountain top and watch stars and make a baby under a hazey full moon?


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

View attachment 1760195my 600 watter @ 7 days of 12/12............


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> jiggy, im just stating from my own belief, i dont believe cannabis is ruining yur sperm or damaging yur chromosomes. its probably making them smarter and more advanced. i wouldnt trust doctors with my life, theyre all about lies and control. there are so many more forces at play that could be causing yur bubba's miscarriages.
> 
> where are yu getting yur water from? is it treated city water? diet plays a ginormous role in everything. also mental states. stress doesnt grow babies well. maybe the setting is off. maybe yu should take her on a nice trip up to some misty mountain top and watch stars and make a baby under a hazey full moon?


I love it wally. We are doing about 1,000 things to make this try better. Diet a big one. And I only drink the same RO water my girls get. That and 7-up.

Anyways, I like sunshine more than clouds... so here's a cool story I forgot to share with you guys:

I live up in the mountains above the metropolis that is LA, Orange County, and San Bernardino. I'd say maybe 50-55% of the houses around here are vacation homes. which sit empty most of the year (if not all of the year, sad really). So I have neighbors that actually split time. They have a mountain house and a desert house. Desert when it's snowing, mountains when desert is hot. Good deal really. So they are up there in age. I think the guy is turning 70 in a couple weeks and wife is probably 68. They are here all summer and we miss them all winter. We've always got along beautifully. Like family, haha... ok, like families should get along. We just both loved eachother. Because of the health state the man is in, living up here really isn't an option anymore. 30 steps to the door, after getting out the truck on a steep incline all done at 5,000 feet isn't the easiest of things to do. So we spent much of this summer getting them ready to leave. Sold all their sheit, fixed the little things on the house that needed fixing.

I had been trying to spend a lot of time with them, because having my grandparents gone has really taught me to value time with people. Like really really value it. So, we'd been hanging out a little in the evenings, when I didn't have other stuff I 'thought' i should be doing. (aside, why the fuck do we do stupid shit like watch tv and not talk... when we could be with friends or neighbors sharing laughing and having great conversation... fuck people are stupid sometimes)

So it was Friday night, and they were leaving on Sunday. I went over there at 6 or so and we talked for probably about an hour and a half, maybe 2, when out of nowhere (let's call him Hunt) Hunt asks me "Do you ever like to burn one?" WHAT??!!??? Holy shit, right? I was all cool and said "Yeah, I've been known to burn one now and again." Hunt talks about how he likes it to keep things calm, even things out sometimes, and just have a good time with friends and family. I agreed and from the silence the next 15 seconds I thought that was the end of the conversation. Then Vicki (that's what we'll call her) turns to me on the couch (i was sitting next to her) and asks "Do you want to burn one now?" HAHAHAHA... I swear I don't think I showed anything on my face, but my insides were doing cartwheels or something. I don't get the connection, but it reminded me of the feeling I get when a team I support wins a really big match.

So, again cool like, I said "Sure." Now I was really wondering what was coming next. How do 70 year olds smoke? I was thinking she'd bust out a lid of maui wowee and I don't know, roll a joint. She disappears to go upstairs and what she said next just blew my fucking mind. She comes down and says "I have no idea which kind this is... there are just too many bags up there. Everyone has been bringing us baggies for our trip." (they go to colorado in their 5th wheel for a couple months each year) She had a nice glass pipe, probably 5 inches long or so. And the bowl was remarkably packed with a decent amount. I was thinking they would smoke a tiny bit, but not so much the case. Hunt was pretty tired already so he passed, but me and Vicki lit it up a few times each. I was trying not to take giant rips and finish the whole thing, so I wasn't smashed, but had a nice buzz on.

So we start talking about pot, and turns out their whole damn family smokes. They told me about the BBQ they had the past week, where their kids, the their grandkids were at... and everyone was smoking. 3 generations. That's just cool. Oh, and I guess most of it comes from the Grandkid, who as you would guess, grows. Hunt said he used to grow as well. Outdoor stuff. I was dying to tell them about me, but decided not too. Kind of a funny feeling to know what they don't. That there is a crazy stash of awesome herb not 50 feet from where we are sitting.

Then my wife got home and came over to join the party. I told them she didn't smoke as she was walking over and it was SOOO funny how Vicki sorta reached over and semi covered the pipe and lighter, like she was stealth or something. Wifey came in and visited with us for a while, not having any idea. Finally when there was a break in convo, I mimicked to her that we blazed. She says "You guys smoked pot?" Hahaha, Vicki about shit herself, like... uhhhhh. I told them it's all good, wifeys with the deal, she just don't like to smoke herself. So then we had a nice 4 way talk about smoking and all sorts of fun stuff.

One funny thing Vicki said was "I don't know if you ever notice me watering the flowers in the morning walking around in a haze. That's usually when I like to smoke." It's funny becuase I do notice, but I was so concerned with whether she was noticing how high I was that I never noticed her. I smoke on my deck a lot and if they are outside they can see, so I was always worried they would notice the smoke rising, or my caughing. But they were probably too high to ever notice, lol.

Next day she said "It's a shame we didn't know earlier, we could have 'hung out' a lot." I agree it is a bit of a shame, but I think it's all for the best. Otherwise it wouldn't have happened that way. It was a great experience to smoke with them and I was honored that they would share with me.

So there's my story and I'm sticking to it. Hope that gave someone a chuckle.

EDIT: I don't know if anyones noticed, but I've substituted my smoking habit, with RiU. I can't stop posting. I really hope I'm not getting on too many peeps' nerves.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 29, 2011)

cut that 7 up out mann, thatll weaken sprem forsure


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit bro. I learned about AI in college and thought of how wild it is that people can program computers to think and to learn. It's quite simple really, just a whole shit ton of really simple. Like doing 10 gazillion addition problems or something. Whatever, I'm just babbling. Crazy though. Freaking machines man. Terminator isn't all that far fetched. Well maybe the time travel part... but robots taking over???
> 
> EDIT: LoL... I was actually talking about another video I watched from the suggestions of this video.
> 
> [youtube]DwsK3ckMdFs[/youtube]


I'd have to bring me a BFG to Second Life....

... teabag me some dweebs....

[video=youtube;cFLGeahh8Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFLGeahh8Ws[/video]

[video=youtube;HEOZm3nqvEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEOZm3nqvEk[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 29, 2011)

I was in SL for about 5 minutes once. I was looking for a weapons rack after the first 30 seconds. 



DoobieBrother said:


> I'd have to bring me a BFG to Second life....
> 
> ... teabag me some dweebs....
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

I was clicking on some of the related vids for the previous Weird Al vid explaining Smell-o-Vision, and came across this that's actuall pretty funny and true:

[video=youtube;aShimWnbiu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aShimWnbiu4[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice story Jig. Now go smoke a joint, lol.

hey potfarmer, good luck with the grow and thanks for popping into the 6double.


potfarmer297 said:


> View attachment 1760195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry, but this one of my favorites from my days as an on-site tech support specialist:
Toking hard on a tip-equipped fattie of MTF...

[video=youtube;qpMvS1Q1sos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpMvS1Q1sos[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

DST! My friend got his laptop stolen so he's been MIA. Told him about the DOG tho, and he lives right next to the grey area. Lil bastard went down and scored the last of the DOG, then made a vid of himself smoking it and sent it to me. I'll kill him! Lol. He sure looked baked!! Lmfao


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

tnx DST..........after a few problems ma ladies are doin pretty good now......


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

haha, funny one Bobo. Good to see he was welcomed to The Netherlands by the light fingered locals, kutwijven!. 

At least he got to enjoy some DOG, I am sure there will be more, and DST always has a percy stash In fact, just finished a fat joint, I have a number of clones waiting to be put into trays and then we are rocking and rolling DOGies style. The exo's sure have filled out their mini vertical screens. Will get some shots soon. vertical scrogging is the vertical cheesey way.

DST


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

quick question..............i'm using bio canna vega and flora but the store is out of the bio canna boost.................now, instead of the bio canna bosst can i use the bio bizz top max and the bio bizz bloom????.................i also have some advanced nutrients big bud left from a previous grow.............


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

they sure look like, remind us what you got growing?


potfarmer297 said:


> tnx DST..........after a few problems ma ladies are doin pretty good now......


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry they're sideways...i think...six hundos rule


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

you could, but why don't you wait until they are in, it won't be for a few weeks until you need it?


potfarmer297 said:


> quick question..............i'm using bio canna vega and flora but the store is out of the bio canna boost.................now, instead of the bio canna bosst can i use the bio bizz top max and the bio bizz bloom????.................i also have some advanced nutrients big bud left from a previous grow.............


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

in the back: blue widow, sour ak, burmese kush, kushage......second row i got 3 NYPD, 3rd row i got 4 tangerine dreams and the 2 upfront are darkstar...........all female in 5 gallon pots in canna terra profesional and using bio-canna vega and flora ..........


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

DST said:


> you could, but why don't you wait until they are in, it won't be for a few weeks until you need it?


 
i know i dont need em right now, just wondering......tnx....


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice mix up you got there. Going to have a nice range of ups and downs and sideways, talking of which...........

Welcome Stuck on sticky, nice sideeeeeways shots!


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

nice range of ups and downs???.................please don scare me man..................please do tell me in advance what i can expect as my previous grows indoor didnt do so well.......


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sour AK, 7 days into 12/12...........topped and some lst..


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

haha, not trying to scare, sativa up's, indica downs, but also sativa up, (taller grower), indica not so tall. But as long as you work the canopy you'll be fine. The sourAK looks mighty fine. If you worry, your plants worry


potfarmer297 said:


> nice range of ups and downs???.................please don scare me man..................please do tell me in advance what i can expect as my previous grows indoor didnt do so well.......


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2011)

I still have another whole page to read but since this is the last post on page 661 I'll respond to ya' jig. I haven't read much over the weekend I was worried about my lady being in jersey with irene heading her way...by the way, glad to see you survived wally. My lady is on her way home and I'm heading to orlando to get her in an hour or so. Somebody is gettin' laid tonight! Yeah jig, I noticed you seem to have diarrhea of the fingers lately, I can't remember you ever posting so frequently. I just figured you were really stoned and babbling lately. If I wanted a kid as badly as you sound like you do, I would cinch my nuts up if the doc said it would help and I would do anything to keep my wife happy and show her I'm willing to do anything to try to make this happen...and good luck to you and yours, good karma thoughts out to you guys. Anyway you're not nuts, you are one of the few people who realize it's people who are important in life and the relationships you form with them. Sure it's nice to have nice stuff but I would rather have a good friend than a nice car. Once again you sound very in tune with yourself and the world around you. I salute your thinking and attitude.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Well said HeadsUp, hope you have a good evening


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, hello, fellow 600-ers!
Have re-started physical therapy today (this morning) and am beat and migraine-ey, so I have to admit defeat on meeting the deadline for the Frontalot fan art project.
I'll still work on it tonight, but I want this to be as well done as my best, so I'm not going to rush it.
So was sitting here thinking about my new seedlings and all the different strains and thought how neat it was going to be able to take the Dog out for a test drive and this came to my THC-enhanced brain:
(*will be lots of recursive cannabis leaves everywhere I can put them on the happy little bitch (she will have long girly lashes to signify female-osity).
This will be a full on painting, like my others, just a different, fun theme. Whomsoever can guess correctly who will be getting the one and only digital copy, will get a wink and a nod. Maybe even a couple of nudges.  )
(**also, the dog is only in it's first stage of drawing, lots will change to make it look more dog-like when I get to painting it)
(**also, since it will be living it's life overseas from here, I need to remember to put her in the "passenger" seat instead of the "driver's" seat: I drew here in the American passenger seat without thinking.  )


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks fearless leader, if I make it back here alive, I am going to have a good time tonight. I love this thread. Even though I haven't been posting lately I still try to read every post from everyone else and of course the bud porn is, as usual, spectacular.

The scrog is coming along nicely. The colombian gold clone is far outpacing everything else. The two chocolopes finally poked their heads above the screen and soon they will be officially scrogging. I want clones so I'm not cutting much of the lower growth to force the growth up and it seems like it's taking them forever to grow...and yes, DST, my scrog dream of sativa is finally coming true and so far no spider mites that I can detect.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going with the grey area.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 29, 2011)

For the record..i have kids..two boys..the absolute best thing that ever happened to me..Im that typical storey of a crazy ass life stopped short by kids...they're the reason Im alive now..Im sure of it....i never knew i could love so much..Im a better man because of em...their mother on the other hand......i guess i know who my main girls are..
Sry to thread jack..Im so stoned..i hope you were talking about actual kids....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

These stinkers are Cheeseberry Haze at day 51 with 10% amber trics. I think they started from Duchie and eventually found their way to the cave. Do this look like your pheno Dutch?









View attachment 1760719View attachment 1760718View attachment 1760717View attachment 1760716


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, stuckon, I believe what you did is called "adding to a thread" 
This thread roams more than a clepto's phalanges in a bargain bin full of jewels 

I was going to comment on jig's story about his neighbors!
Awesome!
And kind of sad that we live in a world where great people are pressured to feel like criminals for our love of cannabis.
So cool you were able to share an evening like that with them


----------



## rodwills (Aug 29, 2011)

have anyone ever used the LUMA600watt hps and mh with dimmable ballast i bought one and was wondering if it was a good deal off e-bay paid $200 bucks is it good quality compared to other grow lights?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> These stinkers are Cheeseberry Haze at day 51 with 10% amber trics. I think they started from Duchie and eventually found their way to the cave. Do this look like your pheno Dutch?


 Yup, they look the same to me. They're not from me though, I got mine from some old guy. Yours are better finished than I've let mine get, so far. They are really nice. I'll make sure the ones coming up get to finish like that fo sure.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's my little Cheeseberry Haze
They have almost doubled in size since the transplant, too 

*all seedlings are 12 days from pushing up through the soil's surface

*Cheeseberry Haze*
\/\/\/







*Deep Blue
*\/\/\/







*Dog
*\/\/\/






Very happy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

wally nutter said:


>


You can see her bending towards the sun from one pic the the next
Awesome!


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

DST said:


> not trying to scare, sativa up's, indica downs, but also sativa up, (taller grower), indica not so tall. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh.....not worrie bout the sativas im bendin them down n try to keep em low......


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 29, 2011)

i have a , well lets say a dumb question, i have asked this before but got different anwsers so here i go again...
When do i start to count the flowering days????..............when i change the light cylcle to 12/12 or when the plants actually start to flower??


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 29, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> i have a , well lets say a dumb question, i have asked this before but got different anwsers so here i go again...
> When do i start to count the flowering days????..............when i change the light cylcle to 12/12 or when the plants actually start to flower??


People say when you first start to see flowers but I would go by when I flip and how long it takes from them to harvest.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]YPOTg-7pV64[/youtube]


i know everyone out there on RIU knows how to get HIGH, now i'll show you how to kiss the sky 

the DUDE 

sking in August Anyone?

ohhhh, look what santa left me, it smells a little cherry cheezily

im just chillin 

the mountains come outta the sky and i feel SO HIGH


I love to make Snow Angels in all this cokenow im really fucked up


 now this gives a whole new meaning to wake and bake im feeling a little cheezy off the eazy


danm these mosiquitos are biting my ass 


 this naked hiking makes me feel like swiss cheeze  i need me some of that EXODUs stuff.

Look Boss DE Plane Dee Plane!






TOo all My fellow 600 CLubers, happy trails and may we meet again


VAlerian..smells soooo goood.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking and sounding good ladies and gents i hope all is well here and you all had a good monday!!!

That cheese berry does look real nice..


----------



## duchieman (Aug 29, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> i have a , well lets say a dumb question, i have asked this before but got different anwsers so here i go again...
> When do i start to count the flowering days????..............when i change the light cylcle to 12/12 or when the plants actually start to flower??


Hey pot farmer. You basically answered your question. When you first put them into 12/12 that's it, your starting 12/12. Later, as time goes by, the plant will start to flower, thus, when flowering starts. The thing to keep in mind is that putting the plant in 12/12 is triggering the plant to start flowering and different strains respond differently. Some strains will start to flower in a week, but some, like heavy sativas, can take up to 3 weeks of 12/12 before starting flower. In a nutshell, it's up to you how you count but some advice for confusions sake. If your saying flower, you should be meaning flower.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

lol Jesus D.A.T. ahahahahah Who is that guy anyways! Very clever and creative, I like the one in the water, the one with him kicked back on the tent and the snow angel LOL. I like all of them. I was laughing my ass off and as I scrolled down they just kept coming. AHAHAHAH, You stoners ROCK!


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2011)

that av rocks....................................^^^^


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

Epic set of pics D.A.T. !

Seems as if Jesus was "lichen" the rock that he chose to take his toke-break on


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [youtube]YPOTg-7pV64[/youtube]
> 
> 
> i know everyone out there on RIU knows how to get HIGH, now i'll show you how to kiss the sky
> ...


haha thats fking awesome! I miss camping


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 29, 2011)

yes i love yes, yes!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

cool pics...


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha thats fking awesome! I miss camping


Next time Amber will have to make a Whodat doll to take along  lmfao then you're in like flynn, son 

Here's one for anyone bored. . . too bad they took down the full version 

[video=youtube;WhRCVm-1r2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhRCVm-1r2k[/video]

Wait, found it! Here's the full link, just gotta watch a commercial first http://www.snagfilms.com/films/title/heavy_metal_parking_lot/


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

Id love to be DAT's travel doll  With tiny lungs Id probably only smoke an 8th a day  yay!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

How much you normally smoke you reckon?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i know everyone out there on RIU knows how to get HIGH, now i'll show you how to kiss the sky


That's like not even fair. Shit those are some cool ass pictures. I kinda don't even want to keep my attempts coming, but I will. Raising the bar for sure.

Really really really Awesome Amb's. Super cool.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

I know... how can we even compete, right?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> How much you normally smoke you reckon?


oh not that much lol probably 4 grams on a normal day.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I know... how can we even compete, right?


I know hahaha Only way I can top that is if I sneakly put one on obamas forehead!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't kept track in a long time... I'm kinda interested, actually. I'm probably around a gram or 1.5 if I'm vaporizing... smoking joints is another story. Then an 1/8 is no problem... My standard joint is probably about a gram sans hash.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm Rick James, biatch!

[video=youtube;lg263dzOn3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg263dzOn3Q[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I know hahaha Only way I can top that is if I sneakly put one on obamas forehead!


I have thought about approaching a cop to see if I could find one with a sense of humor


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

You guys should check out this list of songs:

*http://www.angelfire.com/music2/pot/copyrighted.htm*


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 29, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I have thought about approaching a cop to see if I could find one with a sense of humor


Would be funny to roll some joints and put it into a sandwich baggy and the Club 600 sticker in there and put it onto the windshield of the cop car or on the hood.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2011)

Heaviest groove maker in all of Funk
Bootsy Collins

[video=youtube;rkvZw16KASg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkvZw16KASg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I haven't kept track in a long time... I'm kinda interested, actually. I'm probably around a gram or 1.5 if I'm vaporizing... smoking joints is another story. Then an 1/8 is no problem... My standard joint is probably about a gram sans hash.


Its easy to get carried away when you roll joints like this lol. I *DO NOT* roll like this everyday. I do totally rip and post the same pics all the time though  its what I do. Iv actually been alternating between ripping posts from my thread to the 6 and from the 6 to my thread haha gotta mix it up


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

nice camo colored blade you got there. Mines just lame black. If I was in the jungle weighing out a couple j's, I would definitely be spotted by the enemy... I need to step my game up.

doob. I finally listened to the remastered video you recorded, I also plugged into the sound system in the living room. Nice work brother. I do find it funny that all your videos suggest I watch blink 182 live on the beach at daytona, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> nice camo colored blade you got there. Mines just lame black. If I was in the jungle weighing out a couple j's, I would definitely be spotted by the enemy... I need to step my game up.
> 
> doob. I finally listened to the remastered video you recorded, I also plugged into the sound system in the living room. Nice work brother. I do find it funny that all your videos suggest I watch blink 182 live on the beach at daytona, lol.


haha I joke all the time about weighing out erb stealthily b/c its camo.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

Jeezus Whodat-- I remember that joint. That thing is a monster... and with hash, I think that's about where my joints would be, too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> doob. I finally listened to the remastered video you recorded, I also plugged into the sound system in the living room. Nice work brother. I do find it funny that all your videos suggest I watch blink 182 live on the beach at daytona, lol.


I noticed the Blink 182 suggestions, too.
What's up with THAT?
I don't mind some Blink 182 once in a while, but flowing from Rush to Blink 182, or AC/DC? The Knack, I can almost see, but Rush?
I'm sure it has to do with the tags I'm attaching to my vids (rollitup.org Club600 breedersboutique.com DoobieBrother DoobieBrother69 dank chronic krunk 420 cannabis TheKind and a few others).


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

alright, I'm out 600. g'nite


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Me too brothas   Gots me a 4x4 screen of spacebomb to harvest in the morning  I'll shoot for being done before lunch time, wish me luck haha


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 30, 2011)

you guys just goin to bed ,,,im just up G M T


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

got to love g.m.t


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 30, 2011)

HEY kevin ,,hows things in the grow room?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

hit my signature mate take a look


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

my oh my have you lot got competition......

love it Ambs!!!! thanks for the morning giggle.

Interesting, smoking snow white in the snow.....



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [youtube]YPOTg-7pV64[/youtube]
> 
> 
> i know everyone out there on RIU knows how to get HIGH, now i'll show you how to kiss the sky
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Brother Doob, FYI, it's only in the UK and the UK colonies that they drive on the other side of the road. In Europe it's the same as the US for example.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Brother Doob, FYI, it's only in the UK and the UK colonies that they drive on the other side of the road. In Europe it's the same as the US for example.


And japan, no?

Holy shit ya'll. I was just getting ready for bed when one of my cats starts freaking wailing on the glass pane door. It was wild, didn't really understand. I guess we turned the motion sensor light off for some reason because the deck didn't get lit up. I figured she was trying to fight with an outdoor cat. Hahaha... not the case. I go over to take a look and see this big brown thing moving around. It was a big brown nose. I go around to turn on the light and WOAH... The bears back. And damn has she (?) been eating. Thing is about twice as big as two years ago. Just wow.

No matter what, if I pin a 600 sticker on a wild bear and get a pic... I'm winning something, lol. (maybe a trip to the hospital)

Can't sleep now... I'm all shook up. Oh... and I think I'm the only one too. The cats don't seem to mind. Even the two we feed outside were just chillin in their normal spots on the deck. Too much.

Night guys (in america) Good day to you on the other side of the pond.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Japan, indeed is the same as the UK. I remember seeing a prog about importing Japanese cars to the UK...


[youtube]3rQEbQJx5Bo[/youtube]


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hit my signature mate take a look


wheres that mate,,i've been looking at your link on the bottom of your posts doggies nuts,,,cant seem to find the harvest pic,,what page them on


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

there on 368


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello klub 600. Remelem mindenki reggel jol megy.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Hungarian???^^^ I was in Budapest a few years back on business, strange place I found, still very grey in a lot of places.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe. =) that's cool and kinda wired at the same time.


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> there on 368


well done mate ,,have you done a dwc or rdwc b4?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

no just soil mate...


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Kev, yer a doughnut, lol. I told ya if you want to link a post right click on the post number and select, copy shortcut, then paste that into your signature, then people won't have to search through your thread so much........


fruits of ireland said:


> wheres that mate,,i've been looking at your link on the bottom of your posts doggies nuts,,,cant seem to find the harvest pic,,what page them on


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2011)

can anyone tell me if i got a hermie here or what few my plants like it in grow room they are auto flowering like 6 week from seed


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

it is rite dst i can get on it everytime mate so can everyone else lol..i think it has sumat to do with 10 posts per page or 40 lol


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Well that seems to be Hungarian so maybes I? or maybes No?

Loved the goulash soup I had, was very nice. I cycled to Vienna a couple of months ago with my inlaws, they continued the cycle along the Donau to Hungry. So you a Buda, or a Pes type dude?



Toolage 87 said:


> Maybe. =) that's cool and kinda wired at the same time.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Well that seems to be Hungarian so maybes I? or maybes No?
> 
> Loved the goulash soup I had, was very nice. I cycled to Vienna a couple of months ago with my inlaws, they continued the cycle along the Donau to Hungry. So you a Buda, or a Pes type dude?


1 thing that I love is their home made plumb dumplings that use freshly harvested white potatoes mixed with egg(s) , flower and some milk made into dough then freshly picked and pitted plumbs with a sugar cube in the middle of the plumb then the dough rolled out and put the plumb in the middle and wrap the plumb. Put into boiling water that has been salted cook them in there then take out.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

doesn't look herm, have you seen nanners/male pollen sac?


budolskie said:


> can anyone tell me if i got a hermie here or what few my plants like it in grow room they are auto flowering like 6 week from seed


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> doesn't look herm, have you seen nanners/male pollen sac?


no i havnt noticed any like a dont really no what im looking for this is my firts time at autos and cant really remember if my rhino had them little things under where the 2 pistils come out


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2011)

Below I have added a LINK to my thread, feel free to check it out and leave comments 



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html



I have installed the 2 mini 30/118W CFL's as well now... So as far as lights go I now have:-

 Interchangable HID 250. 400, 600W MH/HPS (main-light)
 2 x 125W Envirolite CFL's
 2 x 30/118W mini CFL's
 50W Green Flurescent tube (night-light)
 and I plan to add a H150W Red Spec KESSIL LED Spot Light

As far as lighting goes I am all done, I still want to upgrade my 6" RHINO Filter for an 8" Version but I need to find one thats less than 35cm long due to space restrictions.. At the moment I have an 8" Systemair In-Line Fan blowing into a 6" Carbon Filter... I am adament that an 8" Carbon filter would allow better exhaust speeds etc.. and inturn will allow me to cool my Grow-Cab better, also allowing me to run all the CFL side-lights at once along side the HID (main lamp) and the UV-B Tube..













I have also started using a sample product 'Dutch Master's - Liquid Light & Saturator mixed together,.. its supposed to speed up Photosythisis and allow the plant to except more Lumens than normal, promoting vigerous growth.. also you use it to mist the plant/s 4 hrs after LIGHTS TURN ON !!! the Saturator opens the leaves and allows the Liquid Light to seep into the leaves then the Liquid Light does its magic.. I have sprayed it today for the 1st time and have turned on all my CFL side-lights as a test to see if the plant will make extra use of the light its been given 

All I have left to do now is empty the water from my AC and set it up again, and I need to do another RES change, my girls appear to be thirsty   so with a combination of added light, a Full Spectrum (inc UV-B, 2/22) and Liquid Light and a thirsty plant with a taste for Nuits.. I can't wait to see what happens next.... - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry mate, it IS NOT right. For a start it takes me to page 263, your update is on 262.

When I posted before I told you to copy the POST link, which you can find by right clicking the POST number and selecting COPY SHORTCUT, which in the case of your update is the following:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-262.html#post6181237


You will notice that when you click on this link it will take you straight to the post.


kevin murphy said:


> it is rite dst i can get on it everytime mate so can everyone else lol..i think it has sumat to do with 10 posts per page or 40 lol


You seem to be copying the link from your browsers tool bar or something. I am not trying to piss in your cornflakes, but if you want to post links to your update in threads then it's best to do it correctly, otherwise people get bored scrolling through 80 posts to find an update...I know, people have no patience these days.

If you copy your post this way it will not matter if the reader is on 10 posts, 20 posts, or 400 posts per page. And not everyone else can find it, otherwise I would be reading how people keeping asking you were your update is, lmao.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

These are not male parts, looks like pre-flowers to me. Male parts are like a green pod without a hair/stigma coming out of them. They normally hang on a little stem and general if singular will point downwards or across, and not upwards like a calyx.


budolskie said:


> no i havnt noticed any like a dont really no what im looking for this is my firts time at autos and cant really remember if my rhino had them little things under where the 2 pistils come out


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> These are not male parts, looks like pre-flowers to me. Male parts are like a green pod without a hair/stigma coming out of them. They normally hang on a little stem and general if singular will point downwards or across, and not upwards like a calyx.


ok sorted mate. nice one now i can stop worrying and get baked


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice one Budolskie, I also need to get baked. Holding off today for a bit...or trying to. My wife is working late tonight so I think it will be a long night of smoking for DST....oh what a chore, haha.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice one Budolskie, I also need to get baked. Holding off today for a bit...or trying to. My wife is working late tonight so I think it will be a long night of smoking for DST....oh what a chore, haha.


hahah i get baked all morning and hardly on a night love wake and bake and the lass at work so no nagging voice saying "you having another one of them already" haha peace on the ps3


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> STELTHY


Love it, NASA grow system!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2011)

And Japan, for some reason!



DST said:


> Hey Brother Doob, FYI, it's only in the UK and the UK colonies that they drive on the other side of the road. In Europe it's the same as the US for example.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

yup, covered that one already, lol. 



shnkrmn said:


> And Japan, for some reason!


here's a link, possibly to do with Samurai warriors passing each other....
http://www.2pass.co.uk/japan.htm


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2011)

lol. It was a little early here and still foggy from an excellent hash banana chocolate chip muffin I had for afters last night!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

mmmn, sounds lekker, I think I can feel the cup cake I ate an hour ago starting to kick in.....


shnkrmn said:


> lol. It was a little early here and still foggy from an excellent hash banana chocolate chip muffin I had for afters last night!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2011)

I know an awful lot about Japan, especially 19th century, but I never knew that. 



DST said:


> yup, covered that one already, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

crikey stelthy thats some clinical setup. looks more like a laboratory.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Yup, they look the same to me. They're not from me though, I got mine from some old guy. Yours are better finished than I've let mine get, so far. They are really nice. I'll make sure the ones coming up get to finish like that fo sure.


Ya mean the old fart?


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

is that like one of those comedy mirrors you get at the fair ground HC, or is that actually how you look?  j/k  

I see a rugged and chisseled face with an expression exuding experience.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> 1 thing that I love is their home made plumb dumplings that use freshly harvested white potatoes mixed with egg(s) , flower and some milk made into dough then freshly picked and pitted plumbs with a sugar cube in the middle of the plumb then the dough rolled out and put the plumb in the middle and wrap the plumb. Put into boiling water that has been salted cook them in there then take out.


 I'm confused. Are you Hungarian or no?


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah hello duchie, yup, I think toolage is in Hungary or thereabouts....Middle Earth as I like to call it, lol (only joking!!)

Well good to see someone is up and on the 6double, been sitting here frazzled of a cup cake and wondering around riu's boards as work just seems funny to me at the moment, haha. Good to be back home in the 6.

Mmmmnn, I see Gen is also lurking around. I can't say much, I am always in stealth mode


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ya mean the old fart?


 Yes, sorry, I wasn't aware. The other old guy.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2011)

you know it D,doing the same thing,
my buddie wants me to help cut down trees today,haha
riu sounds more fun.
be carefull out in riu land.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

BIG GUST OF WIND AS DST slams the RIUland door....sheesh Gen, yer not wrong, it's wild out there, lol.

I just been on a thread and someone said "Cupping was going around", like it was a disease, hehe. Anyway, the OP had a fan blowing onto his open hooded bulb/lamp which looks as if it was just blowing straight down onto poor little plant...it'll be in new post, check it out.

Ok, I am going back out...wish me luck.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

finally sorted my signature dst at long last lol..hit it see if it ok..


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Ah hello duchie, yup, I think toolage is in Hungary or thereabouts....Middle Earth as I like to call it, lol (only joking!!)
> 
> Well good to see someone is up and on the 6double, been sitting here frazzled of a cup cake and wondering around riu's boards as work just seems funny to me at the moment, haha. Good to be back home in the 6.
> 
> Mmmmnn, I see Gen is also lurking around. I can't say much, I am always in stealth mode


 Oh. I just wasn't sure cause I woke up to reading Hungarian but then the next post refers to Hungarians in a third person way. One of my favorite dishes is Paprikas Csirke (Chicken Paprikash). It is one of the simplest things to do with chicken and so tasty. Serve on dumplings, noodles, pasta, or rice. Just made some the other day. Yum!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Eh? It does take me to the right page but it isn't a link to the post. Just tell me and I'll stop banging on about linking to a post, but if I were you (and I know I am not) I would personally have this link in my (if I were you) signature.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-268.html#post6187224

Click on this and it'll take you directly to the post, you will not even have to scroll.

Your last post on this thread is number26547. If you hover your mouse over that and right click, you will get an option to Copy Shortcut, if you click that and pasted that into your signature anyone who then later clicked it would end up directly at that post?
ok, now I'll shut up, sheesh this cup cake it making me super high like rush tastic high......sparkly eyes high.......up in the crows nest high.....you get the picture, lol.




kevin murphy said:


> finally sorted my signature dst at long last lol..hit it see if it ok..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

nice one thats better cheers mate..


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2011)

Extrema day 63 bc (before chop)






cof


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

hey cof, the extrema does look like the dog actually. hows it smell?.....still battling the mites, the little shits.



now it oesn't work for me


kevin murphy said:


> nice one thats better cheers mate..


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2011)

Really nice cof. Love how your girls finish. I think that that is just indicative of ripeness when talking about many plants. Even around here, tobacco leaves aren't picked until they are starting to yellow, as well as soy bean fields. These wont be harvested until almost every leaf has yellowed and died off and the pod is brown.

By the way, I have 2 Heri X Extrema standing at attention right now. Curious where this will go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

nice to see an au natural set of pics too. looks lush COF


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey cof. Is she an expectant mommy?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

budolskie said:


> no i havnt noticed any like a dont really no what im looking for this is my firts time at autos and cant really remember if my rhino had them little things under where the 2 pistils come out


Those are calyxs


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2011)

Mites are an ongoing problem. I am unable to eliminate them so I just have to live with them. 
She is an amp-ed up version of DOG in smell and stone.

I just (last Saturday) bred another extrema and DOG with extrema pollen. I'm hoping for a big winner. 

Thanks for the comments and likes.


cof


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice COF, Duchie was right about your finish.... it's beautiful! Pics like that inspire me to let my ladies (57days), keep on living for a few more day's.... I would say one of the most important lessons I'm learning is patience!!!! If you don't like waiting.....then waiting some more, this games not for you.....peace


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2011)

Could you list all the things you have tried? I've had mites bad but not one for over a year now.



curious old fart said:


> Mites are an ongoing problem. I am unable to eliminate them so I just have to live with them.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I have also started using a sample product 'Dutch Master's - Liquid Light & Saturator mixed together,.. its supposed to speed up Photosythisis and allow the plant to except more Lumens than normal, promoting vigerous growth.. also you use it to mist the plant/s 4 hrs after LIGHTS TURN ON !!! the Saturator opens the leaves and allows the Liquid Light to seep into the leaves then the Liquid Light does its magic.. I have sprayed it today for the 1st time and have turned on all my CFL side-lights as a test to see if the plant will make extra use of the light its been given


Let me tell you from experience... the liquid light and saturator mix is FUCKING AMAZING. I used it a couple times, and couldn't beleive the results. I even used it on some house plants... and they blew up too. Just be careful spraying when lights are on... the water droplets could magnify the light and burn the leaves. Either turn off the light for 5 or 10 minutes... or spray them 5 or 10 before lights on. Just because it works great doesn't mean it can't do bad, lol.

But seriously, I would recommend the stuff to anyone.

Totally unrelated to the LL and Sat... I had PM issues for a couple grows in a row... so I wasn't spraying them with anything extra to try and keep humidity down at all times. After that I kinda just forgot about the two bottles. Next grow I'm definitely using them again. Thanks for the reminder Stealty!!!

EDIT: Jig's been being bad to his plants. I finally checked the pH after the rez change... and from the drops I'm using the pH appeared to be WELL over the 8.0 deliniation. Maybe 8.5, 9? Is that bad, lol. The drops stop labeling after 8 for obvious reasons. It ususally takes me about 3, maybe 5 capfulls of ph down to fix things... this time I had to use something like 30 cap fulls.

They should blow up now that they can actually access their food. Fucking dumbass


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

If it is an amped up version of the dog in smell and stone it must trully be amazing, as the smell of the DOG i am growing once cured is probably the strongest in the whiff department as far as my stash is concerned. I gague the smell on how badly my wife complains when I am skining up, and the DOG wins hands down everytime. N.B to self....Must get some more Extrema's germed

cof, have you ever considered stopping your run for a week and starting fresh. I think perpetual growing makes bug ellimination extremely hard. I am sure if you stopped for a week or two and cleared the mites that in the long run your yields would far by outstrip that time to get thing running. Just a suggestion of course.



curious old fart said:


> Mites are an ongoing problem. I am unable to eliminate them so I just have to live with them.
> She is an amp-ed up version of DOG in smell and stone.
> 
> I just (last Saturday) bred another extrema and DOG with extrema pollen. I'm hoping for a big winner.
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And japan, no?
> 
> Holy shit ya'll. I was just getting ready for bed when one of my cats starts freaking wailing on the glass pane door. It was wild, didn't really understand. I guess we turned the motion sensor light off for some reason because the deck didn't get lit up. I figured she was trying to fight with an outdoor cat. Hahaha... not the case. I go over to take a look and see this big brown thing moving around. It was a big brown nose. I go around to turn on the light and WOAH... The bears back. And damn has she (?) been eating. Thing is about twice as big as two years ago. Just wow.
> 
> ...


brah, you'd win all sortsa shyt in my book, Jig! lol what a surprise... pooor lil pooh bear. Now, if you can GET THE JOINT IN HIS MOUTH for the picture, you might win. . . lmfao



DST said:


> Kev, yer a doughnut, lol. I told ya if you want to link a post right click on the post number and select, copy shortcut, then paste that into your signature, then people won't have to search through your thread so much........


doughnuts? I'm hungry. oh, here's some oatmeal.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

A room full of stoners I tell ya!! Had some good lols this morning hehe thanks.

COF dont give up! none should have to live with those fuckers gosh darnet go ape sh!t on those little mofos for 3 weeks straight none stop,, then its all preventative! untill you start slacking (like I did) then you find a patch on a dead plant in your veg room  Iv been on em since and no sign of movement but am still gonna keep at it for the next week then cut back on treatment.
I also think ist a good idea to mix up your line of attack on those little mofos so they dont build resistance to one thing and you start creating "super mites" curse the name. I'll even alter my environment to make life miserable for them if even just for a little (high humidity low temps and entire bottles of co2 emptied in 12 hrs...
I alternate between azamax, neem, the home remedy mix, and prythium bombs.
I was told by someone I should go into business destroying mites,,, I said no thanks but atleast Id still be working in grow rooms eh?

I was suppose to start chopping 20mins ago! Im firing myself  





Oh yeah jig~~~ that is some crazy shart! Would be awesome if the wild bear was reppin the 6~double~0


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

I've seen some wild ones repping the 6double already, thanks to that riu'er you know who you are!!! I keep going back to watch the end of the vid, lol.

And the AK47 of mite spray, like I said in another thread, when you want to kill every mother fukking mite in the room, BUYER: Spint, made with Tebufenpyrad (for English look for Buyes: Masai) It's not friendly to the environment by any means, but when all else fails.....


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Let me tell you from experience... the liquid light and saturator mix is FUCKING AMAZING. I used it a couple times, and couldn't beleive the results. I even used it on some house plants... and they blew up too. Just be careful spraying when lights are on... the water droplets could magnify the light and burn the leaves. Either turn off the light for 5 or 10 minutes... or spray them 5 or 10 before lights on. Just because it works great doesn't mean it can't do bad, lol.
> 
> But seriously, I would recommend the stuff to anyone.
> 
> ...














Ah nice one dude, I'll make sure I pick up *2 bottles* next time I visit the _Grow-Shop_.. How long after you first applied it did you see results? How often did you apply it, daily etc... ?? I will prob apply it an hour before lights turn on, to avoid burn... but the actual site *'Dutch Master's'* claim its safe to use during lights on... I wonder if they use a certain type of spray bottle to apply it !?? - STELTHY


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ah nice one dude, I'll make sure I pick up *2 bottles* next time I visit the _Grow-Shop_.. How long after you first applied it did you see results? How often did you apply it, daily etc... ?? I will prob apply it an hour before lights turn on, to avoid burn... but the actual site *'Dutch Master's'* claim its safe to use during lights on... I wonder if they use a certain type of spray bottle to apply it !?? - STELTHY


I think I remember them saying it's fine to use lights on ... if you raise your light. I can't move my light anywhere, so that's why lights off. When you have a 1000w a few inches away from leaves, you don't need magnifying glasses. I think I noticed results after about 3 days... just the beginnings. Maybe a week before I really noticed the vegging was off the hook. Just mad leaves and everything looked so healthy and vigorous. Not sure how often I applied. I think either every other day, or every 3rd day. I think 3rd day. Let us know what you think.

I just love my DM line. All I use, except cal-mag and gravity.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2011)

Happy uitwaaien, lol.



DST said:


> BIG GUST OF WIND AS DST slams the RIUland door....sheesh Gen, yer not wrong, it's wild out there, lol.
> 
> I just been on a thread and someone said "Cupping was going around", like it was a disease, hehe. Anyway, the OP had a fan blowing onto his open hooded bulb/lamp which looks as if it was just blowing straight down onto poor little plant...it'll be in new post, check it out.
> 
> Ok, I am going back out...wish me luck.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Finally got what I need for the contest  so look out for that tonight! When all ells fails I go big to get noticed lol you'll see.
Time to trim 

Stealthy~ I forgot to comment on your cab, its looking mighty fine indeed  Iv heard good things about liquid light and was thinking of picking some up  it sounds like saturator is just a wetting agent aka bio degradable dish soap with a fancy price tag... I may be wrong though.
Ok after reading this I think I need to use the bathroom,,, 
*"Dutch Master Saturator Gold is clinically proven to be the only effective way to harness the incredible power of foliar spraying."*

bull crap!


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;cp-6g_CdpJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp-6g_CdpJs[/video]


----------



## flange (Aug 30, 2011)

Can anyone help an aussie grower seeking tangerine dream


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 30, 2011)

flange said:


> Can anyone help an aussie grower seeking tangerine dream


Try the attitude seed bank http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-feminized/prod_2838.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

flange said:


> Can anyone help an aussie grower seeking tangerine dream


check out DayZt journal.. finishing a monster waterfarm tangerine dream beast. good luck .. sounds like an absolutely wonderful strain.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Finally got what I need for the contest  so look out for that tonight! When all ells fails I go big to get noticed lol you'll see.
> Time to trim
> 
> Stealthy~ I forgot to comment on your cab, its looking mighty fine indeed  Iv heard good things about liquid light and was thinking of picking some up  it sounds like saturator is just a wetting agent aka bio degradable dish soap with a fancy price tag... I may be wrong though.
> ...


i will be looking foward to your submission whodat! have a fun day.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Not done yet, decided to post this pic from the beginning while I take 5,,, or maybe more like 20. 
The 2 smaller plants that partially filled the corners fell through the screen when I pulled it out,, thats why it looks so empty. 

and no I didnt get help this time around, the cam was on a tri pod... this shits really easy to trim anyways.

Catch you cool cats later 

trim trim trim...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Not done yet, decided to post this pic from the beginning while I take 5,,, or maybe more like 20.
> The 2 smaller plants that partially filled the corners fell through the screen when I pulled it out,, thats why it looks so empty.
> 
> and no I didnt get help this time around, the cam was on a tri pod... this shits really easy to trim anyways.
> ...


 
holy jesus mary fuckin shit WHODAT.. that is a fuckin MASTERPIECE!! that belongs in the LOuvre in Paris to be hung behind the Winged Victory of Samothrace. Amazing. !

thanks all for the niceness on my photo collage submission. Im having a one hell of a masterpiece of a day myself . All my hard work from my last harvest has paid off big time and im so fuckin stoked. 
thanks for all the good vibes, i hope you all have a wonderful day too! later, amber


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 30, 2011)

whens the best time to take clones from the plants???????...........tnx...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks DAT 
Heres a close up trying to mach the color of your writing hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> whens the best time to take clones from the plants???????...........tnx...


During veg... And when the plant is big enough to handle it.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2011)

The location of the grow area makes total elimination damn near impossible. The grow is in a closet that is only accessible thru a large, storage filled room that is mite breeding grounds, plus the grow is on a corner of the house with outside exposure on two sides. The extrema was in a far corner of the bloom room and did not get the attention she deserved. She had one bout early and one just before harvest and neither one had visable webs. I have too many years of genetics and breeding to stop growing, so I fight the battle as best as I can. Most off the other plants have little or no mite damage and I treat them as soon as I notice an outbreak. 


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear COF  I guess all you can do is fight the good fight.



This seems like an appropriate trimming song 

[video=youtube;iyu04pqC8lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyu04pqC8lE&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice fade on the extrema cof. Looks tasty!

The entrance to your grow area sounds exactly the way mine is. Until last week when my chick and I cleaned the storage area so spic and span you could eat of it. Yeah it's clean but not as stealthy now. Need to fix that. Prolly just put more shit in there hehe. Air quality was the reason I wanted it done and that's been a huge improvement there.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 30, 2011)

For anyone struggling to contain mites try this i haven't seen 1 since i used this gear back last year http://www.plantvitalityplus.info/


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2011)

whodat,
not too bad, but a little more up tempo speeds the job...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4OEIaXSAsk. 
This is what I was listening to while trimming the extrema.

I've grown the bulk of sannie's garden and the extrema is the best thing in a hybrid and/or indica...the sativa's are still in testing. Those who have been fortunate to sample her have been screaming for more, but as she is so good, I don't let go of much The cut I have has a piney, strong skunk, coffee odor similar and louder than the wonderful DOG with a strong, long lasting combination high/stone. She's the reason my nose has become immune to the skunk smell, so growers beware.

extrema bud from last weeks harvest





cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

cheers whodat. I forget how much I love the red hot chili peppers. Having a good day now. Nice screen bro. Wish I could be there helping.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mr_uHJPUlO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr_uHJPUlO8&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 30, 2011)

got me watchign mad RHCP

[video=youtube;BfOdWSiyWoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfOdWSiyWoc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;lwlogyj7nFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE&NR=1[/video]


everythigs so goood


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

RHCP ftw! haha


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, I spent about 3 hours watching RHCP music vids, documentary vids, interviews, reading about the band, it's many members, looking up the guitar gear john fraciante uses, etc, etc. I'm off to guitar center now because I'm just so stoked on music.

You have no idea how awesome you posting that vid was whodat. WHO DAT posting badass music videos and trimming badass buds? I think your name is the only one on here that's both a question and an answer, lol.

I also heard the inspiration for 'under the bridge' for the first time. I have to listen to more jimi hendrix. EDIT: I was actually a little confused. While this does sound a bit like fraciante... it's "Yellow Leadbedder" I was thinking of this sounding almost exactly like. Excuse my musical confusion. Not smoking pot sure can make a man confused, lol.

[youtube]sqzZUJN-jfI[/youtube]


----------



## greenthumbsman (Aug 30, 2011)

if i had me a club 600 sign like yall i could put it with my pet alligator!!!!! might win somethin 
lol


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting closer, and closer, and closer.... Here's a couple different pheno's for you guy's to check out...I think a couple are getting pretty close, let me know if you guy's see something that look's done, or feel free to comment on how close it may be. All comment's welcome.... Hey whodat......loving the sreen bro!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Getting closer, and closer, and closer.... Here's a couple different pheno's for you guy's to check out...I think a couple are getting pretty close, let me know if you guy's see something that look's done, or feel free to comment on how close it may be. All comment's welcome.... Hey whodat......loving the sreen bro!


Great looking girls bro what strain are they again?


----------



## greenthumbsman (Aug 30, 2011)

absolutely beautiful apple very nice porn


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 30, 2011)

This is my shit to sit back and smoke to [video=youtube;Q9bxkcYB2y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9bxkcYB2y0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Well Im glad I was a part of that experience Jig  I love the point you made about my name Speaking of WHODAT NATION! we crushed the raiders on sunday )) I try to be a humble person but get used to it NFL heads! Them boys are good, SAINTS ftw.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Well Im glad I was a part of that experience Jig  I love the point you made about my name Speaking of WHODAT NATION! we crushed the raiders on sunday )) I try to be a humble person but get used to it NFL heads! Them boys are good, SAINTS ftw.


shhhh..........cowboys
i did watch that game,your boys look good.

ok im ready for the rocks.......no bricks.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah you might want to keep that on the hush 


I dont play fantasy but anyone who does, you should pick up marques colston and or pierre thomas... Good luck getting Drew. We got several other gems on the squad too 


Edit~ new sig  Its "club 600" in binary code. 
I think Im higher than Doob. Just maybe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2011)

does anyone know if there is a difference in potency between the large cola buds and smaller nugs?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Whodat my wife wanted me to remind you its just preseason and that the first have was pretty even with the starters in there she was at the game , it was blacked out here but she says it was a good first have of football...

*GO FINS!!!!!*


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> yeah you might want to keep that on the hush
> 
> 
> I dont play fantasy but anyone who does, you should pick up marques colston and or pierre thomas... Good luck getting Drew. We got several other gems on the squad too
> ...


Hahaha, spoken like a true Saints fan. GO DETROIT FOOTBALL LIONS!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 30, 2011)

The lions could make some noise but that division is so tough..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Is your wife talking smack Stinky?  Who said that! hahahaaaaa I love it. I know it was just pre season but our second and third string showed strong,, that means later in the season when other peeps get hurt or for what ever reason we have some decent folks to rely on waiting to ern a spot. Gotta have reliable replacements. 
Doobs probably thinking of posting a clip from the movie "the replacements" lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

Broncos FTW! Tell your wife sorry stink... the broncs are gonna run all over the silver and black this season.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Walk away whodat, just walk away.


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 30, 2011)

i dont give a hoot about professional sports but i hail form colorado and i remember the days of elway. i mean i dont remember them remember them but i sure remember my blazed father yelling at that tv screeen. GO GO GO GO1!! SUNOVA..!! 

lol but anyone wanna talk car?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> i dont give a hoot about professional sports but i hail form colorado and i remember the days of elway. i mean i dont remember them remember them but i sure remember my blazed father yelling at that tv screeen. GO GO GO GO1!! SUNOVA..!!
> 
> lol but anyone wanna talk car?


 Broncos were my #2 team as a kid, I loved Elway and Davis 
My neighbor is a nascar fan,, hes got a nice 68 olds loud as hell.




Im trying 6ers lol but now that its page "you know what" hahaha I need to get something out!
Made a stencil so will be able to paint this anywhere I please  I need black paint though.






Contest over or not this is getting painted on the front doors of my room as soon as I get black paint!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

Man, Elway could run for Gov out there and win it. The CO people love him... just look at all the car dealerships with his name on 'em


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 30, 2011)

How do you guys clean your ph probes? Mine keeps getting mold growing on it, and I can't clean it real well. I don't want to ruin it either.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

I have an elway signed helmet. And TD grew up and played high school ball about 10 miles from me. And there is nothing better than the fact that I remember when the Broncos played the Redskins in the superbowl when I was a kid. It was in San Diego. I went to jack murphy stadium just to see the painted field... they opened it up the week before. As I'm sure you all remember it was a bad game... unless you were a redskins fan. Then quite a few years later the broncos came back to town to take on the Packers. That made my year. Salute!

And about the comp... D? is this the page it ends. I would think we had some warning, but maybe we already did. I was gonna do some stuff this weekend. Take advantage of my geographic location. Road Trip!

EDIT: I broke my ph meter... so I just use drops now. Not only are they cheap, but it's also always a fun exersize (how the fuck do you spell that word) to try and guess what the reading should be. Me and my wife always guess, does that look more green, or orange, lol. If you use drops you know what I'm talking about... if not, oh well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think I remember them saying it's fine to use lights on ... if you raise your light. I can't move my light anywhere, so that's why lights off. When you have a 1000w a few inches away from leaves, you don't need magnifying glasses. I think I noticed results after about 3 days... just the beginnings. Maybe a week before I really noticed the vegging was off the hook. Just mad leaves and everything looked so healthy and vigorous. Not sure how often I applied. I think either every other day, or every 3rd day. I think 3rd day. Let us know what you think.
> 
> I just love my DM line. All I use, except cal-mag and gravity.


Gravity has been recalled, something about causing health issues or some shit... I would take a look into it before using it anymore


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2011)

uh oh. I just finished the bottle, so I wont buy another one. Thanks for the input bro. That's not good.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

I havent cleaned my probes since I bought the meter... Maybe its time I do that,,, Put it on the list.
I read about california banning gravity because they wont release whats in it... Oh well, Iv never used it, I seem to get by ok.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2011)

My flower room, it looks so pretty with the 6 in there now 

I added a flood tray to put seedlings in to run them 12/12 from seed. Probably gonna need a bigger res though. Right now its just a 5 gal homer bucket. Just testing it for leaks and whatnot right now. 

You can see my grape kush girl in the front right, she is in a 3 gallon geopot, and from the top of the soil to the top of her tallest cola she is 39"


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2011)

And my Og Herojuana almost ready for the chop, maybe a few more days.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 31, 2011)

Absolutely caaaaaaaaaaaaaaked


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2011)

I have one final entry coming.
Hopefully something that'll bang your ear vag a good one.
But you might have to Smoke Two Joints before you listen to it 

Have to re-attach my Cam-tar and get 'er done before it's too late


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I havent cleaned my probes since I bought the meter... Maybe its time I do that,,, Put it on the list.
> I read about california banning gravity because they wont release whats in it... Oh well, Iv never used it, I seem to get by ok.





jigfresh said:


> uh oh. I just finished the bottle, so I wont buy another one. Thanks for the input bro. That's not good.





billcollector99 said:


> Gravity has been recalled, something about causing health issues or some shit... I would take a look into it before using it anymore


 https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/459639-warning-carcinogens-found-humboldt-countys.html


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks G. You too BC.

So BC, what's the plans for the little planter full of hydroton?

EDIT: Jesus... I said thanks, but now I'm not so sure. I'm fucking scared out of my mind right now. Am I going to die in a few years because I've been smoking weed grown with both bushmaster and gravity for 2+ years. People sure do fucking suck sometimes. Thanks HCO, bastards.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

excellent them bill....


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does anyone know if there is a difference in potency between the large cola buds and smaller nugs?


Good question Dr, I was discussing the other day how when we extract thc the thc % goes up in the product. It was actually the guy Swerve from Cali Connection Seeds (who seems to pop up now and then in the Grey Area coffeeshop). He commented on how dry kief had a lower %thc than his budder, but when he checked it out in the scope, his dry kief was just trichome heads. So how could that not be pure THC. So I summised that there are probably other elements in the trichome head, sugars, strarches, etc, etc. The fact that the moroccans bag all their trichomes and then beat them with sticks for a day to release and break the bulbous heads, heating the trichomes up to produce caramello hash. So that being said, I would suspect that buds nearer the top of the plant will receive more trichome concentration, (for protection against natures elements) and as such be more potent. What %, I would not like to say as this is all summation.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> How do you guys clean your ph probes? Mine keeps getting mold growing on it, and I can't clean it real well. I don't want to ruin it either.


Never done it as I haven't PH'd in years.....bad boy.

So it's page 666, the number of the....page.

But I am not satisfied with the number of competition entries yet so COME ON TAE FUK, GET THEM ENTRIES IN.....the competition rides on....

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2011)

Almost there...

Took eight flippin' takes to get this one worth posting, with the required huge bong rip-a-rooni at the beginning of each take.
Matanuska Thunderfuck.
so... Sublimely wasted...

just need to import audio & video into MovieMaker, sych them up nice & tight, upload to youwhoski and post the link.
Will be a few minutes: my head is spinning pretty good, and I have to take my pill meds before I forget my scheduling.
But I'm on it!!!!


*edit:
Here is a baby Romulan, plotting on you at all turns 








***edit #2:
youtube is processing.....

keep in mind I bong ripped it bigtime at the beginning of each of the EIGHT attempts to get it even this close... 
Just decided it was an appropriate song when I posted my intent to record it, though I have never once played it up to that point in time.
So I ran through it about 20 times in a row before hitting the record buttons.
I plan on working on it as time goes by, now that I have the basics.
But it is deceptively hard to play, so please forgive my mistakes as the rear-mounted Cam-tar&#8482; mount needed about an extra 5 pounds of counter weights, and controlling the body & neck of the bass while trying to keep up with the song was very difficult 
Peace, and much love to all of the 600!

[video=youtube;IfYDJYkRkPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfYDJYkRkPo[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Tonka Trucks for the win, lol!!!!!!!



billcollector99 said:


> And my Og Herojuana almost ready for the chop, maybe a few more days.


----------



## Green Apple (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Jigfresh, I too use the ph drops, and I know exactly what your talking about bro! When your stoned your eye's can play tricks on you, and the color change is so subtle. I was definetly gonna look into a meter for my next run.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered a *UV-Warning sign* _on-line_ .. it came today  its more for novelty than anything else.. but I thought it'd look cool mounted on my cabs rear wall.. I also put in a clone of my *Royal-Haze* this morning.. she's got some catching up to do !! Still thats another thing I can cross off my list of things to do  - STELTHY


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I ordered a *UV-Warning sign* _on-line_ .. it came today  its more for novelty than anything else.. but I thought it'd look cool mounted on my cabs rear wall.. I also put in a clone of my *Royal-Haze* this morning.. she's got some catching up to do !! Still thats another thing I can cross off my list of things to do  - STELTHY


Just don't go putting one of THESE in there so it triggers whenever you open the door!


[video=youtube;aAYGNcA34UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAYGNcA34UI&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

just curious stelthy man, how much did that lot cost to put together?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple of sheckles I reckon, what with all the bling....maybe a gourd as well, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

BAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA  i just clocked the roll of bogroll in the top left. priceless.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2011)

lolol. It's kind of out of place.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> BAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA  i just clocked the roll of bogroll in the top left. priceless.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just curious stelthy man, how much did that lot cost to put together?
































































































































































The cab and all its features set me back approx between /£1700.00 and £2000.00 and then with all the nuitrients hmm.... I'd say approx £600.00 - £800.00 ...All in all thats between £2100.00 and £2800.00 for the complete setup.

I know its alot! but its been a great project and kept me busy as well as fixated on RIU  and now its all about reaping the rewards   

Sorry for so many pics but I thought I'd give a bit more of a detailed overview of what I've done and from where I started etc, hope y'all enjoy the pics - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

excellent update mate.....


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

That's not cheap my cellar probably cost no more than a grand and that's including smashing through the wall to vent stale air into the stench pipe


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

3eyes said:


> That's not cheap my cellar probably cost no more than a grand and that's including smashing through the wall to vent stale air into the stench pipe


Yeah its not been cheap by any means and I have made a lot of chop and changes etc etc.. If I had not upgraded and changed things along the way and built it as it is today I think the cab alone could be made for around £1100.00 and inclusive of all the nuits, perhaps £1700.00....

Still not cheap! But since I'll never need to buy bud again    I still consider it a wise investment... An expensive...But wise investment !! lol - STELTHY


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah its not been cheap by any means and I have made a lot of chop and changes etc etc.. If I had not upgraded and changed things along the way and built it as it is today I think the cab alone could be made for around £1100.00 and inclusive of all the nuits, perhaps £1700.00....
> 
> Still not cheap! But since I'll never need to buy bud again    so I still consider it a wise investment... An expensive...But wise investment !! lol - STELTHY


yeah start up costs can be quite high but being self-sufficient is priceless


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> lolol. It's kind of out of place.


I figured if I added a chrome bog-roll holder it would kinda blend in, lol  .. Besides that its mounted high up and out the way  its just in-case of any spillages and allows me to tidy as I go so's to speak.. You can't beat a clean hygienic grow room !!  - STELTHY


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

nice step by strep stelthy man. not that expensive in the grand scheme of things. pays for itself the first round or maybe the second lol. so whats the weight coming out of it like ?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice step by strep stelthy man. not that expensive in the grand scheme of things. pays for itself the first round or maybe the second lol. so whats the weight coming out of it like ?














Hi dude, well .. so far I've only grown *1 DWC Great White Shark*, a soil *Strawberry Thai* and a Soil *Fem Bag-Seed*, and I pulled *"9.3" oZ*.... which when dry was *8.2 oZ*... and that was _without all the extra lighting etc._.. So this time round I hope to smash that !! - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats about what you would pay for a g-tool unit....
http://www.g-tools.nl/eng/homeeng.html


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Thats about what you would pay for a g-tool unit....
> http://www.g-tools.nl/eng/homeeng.html









Random!  ... Whats included with that setup ? - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

check the link out, they are plug and play units.....

not sure what you mean by random?



stelthy said:


> Random!  ... Whats included with that setup ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

DST said:


> check the link out, they are plug and play units.....
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean by random?




*Random! ,,, I meant I didn't know of any other cabs that were in that price bracket  it looks pretty basic... its big though  I'll check out the LINK now - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

A grower I know in the Dam swears by them, and they just look like a piece of furniture.

They have everything you need, possibly not a chrome toilet roll holder, but all the plants needs to get by, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

do you know if they run silent D?


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

DST said:


> check the link out, they are plug and play units.....
> 
> not sure what you mean by random?


Ha ha oh man! I could make one of these for cab cost + £400.00 easily all it comes with is 2 aircooled reflectors, an in-line fan, some ducting, a Carbon Filter .. and thats about it. I could probably make it for less than £300.00  I hate to think what an actual company would sell my cab for... probably £8000.00 LMAO   - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure Don, I guess they are reasonably quiet. I'll have the guy asked next time I speak to him.

I am sure you could manufacture and put one together for £400 stealthy, but it would probably take you at least a day to do it, (or a day to get the equopment, install, check, test, etc). So yeh, add labour costs, costs of running your business, and there you have it, the retail price they are charging. After all, they are a successful company that have been in the industry for a few years so they must be doing something right.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ha ha ha oh man! I could make one of these for cab cost + £400.00 easily all it comes with is 2 aircooled reflectors, an in-line fan, some ducting, a Carbon Filter .. and thats about it. I could probably make it for less than £300.00  I hate to think what an actual company would sell my cab for... probably £8000.00 LMAO   - STELTHY


I'll add a LINK shortly to BUDBABYs Grow-Cab .. it kinda resembles that cab.. but I think I/Budbaby did a better job  - STELTHY


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple.under my six hundo


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Not sure Don, I guess they are reasonably quiet. I'll have the guy asked next time I speak to him.
> 
> I am sure you could manufacture and put one together for £400 stealthy, but it would probably take you at least a day to do it, (or a day to get the equopment, install, check, test, etc). So yeh, add labour costs, costs of running your business, and there you have it, the retail price they are charging. After all, they are a successful company that have been in the industry for a few years so they must be doing something right.


Huh.. fairplay man  I'd love to build Cabs for a main job.. I have loads of sweet ideas !! - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

i checked budbaby's thread out quickly, again, same thing, these guys are running a commerical company. If they were for example, running a Pimp my grow Box company, then that would be different. I understand that you have put loads of thought and effort into the box and it's brilliant, but again when running a commerical operation, there really is no need to have units that are pimped out to the extent you have yours (again, not flaming you). And to be honest, if I saw a row of the g-tool unit cupbaords, and then a row of your cupboards, I would be a tad more suspicious of your ones (perhaps it's the locks and mean black exterior)

Perhaps you should contact these guys and see if they want to open a franchise in the UK??? You never know, if you don't ask, you never will know.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Time to blow the frost up...


stuckonsticky said:


> A couple.under my six hundo


----------



## wally nutter (Aug 31, 2011)

and if yu want these kinda budsss its californication.. 
[video=youtube;KTxBosSzQ8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTxBosSzQ8U&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

gotta love under leaf frost like that stuckonsticky, whats the strain?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

My Black rose male has hermied and gone/going female :/ not sure what to do with it, might keep it for poops and laughs and such. Sure looks nice though, pollen sacks are all going pink/purple. Romulan has turned out female so at long last i have my first mother to start growing up  Gonna throw my cheesetime into flowering tomorrow after work. For now though, beer bath and then some beef olives


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

that sounds.... AWESOME!



tip top toker said:


> beer bath


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha, a lack of punctuation can turn the more mundane into the more brilliant of ideas.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah frosty as hello..the seeds came from a jumbled mix..all good genetics just not labeled..but i believe that's purple ak...i had a male purple haze plant and a female ak i took some pollen and knocked up one branch..i ended up with a bunch of seeds..so now im gonna grow em all out find the best one and knock it back up with the pollen i have.from the original male....i love the frosty ones


----------



## potfarmer297 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's another shot of my tent at day 9 of 12/12..........check out the Burmese kush in the back, it's stretchin more then the other plants.......
almost all of the plants except for the tangerine dreams showed sex allready.......

a few questions tho........they are all in 5gln pots, i give them 1 liter of water every other day and after 2 waterings i give them a feeding of bio canna vega........am i doin that right or should i raise the amount of water that is given to them???........they also get 1 liter of bio canna vega but at a very low dosage..........

and also is my light at a good height from the top of the plants or should it be lowered, thing is if i lower it, it wont cover the whole area..................

any help HIGHly appreciated............


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2011)

I stole that idea from you, but I have a 4 inch cleanout on my waste pipe right before it exits the house, so I attached the exhaust hose of my air conditioner (conveniently 4") to that and out to the sewer goes the stench. So convenient! 



3eyes said:


> That's not cheap my cellar probably cost no more than a grand and that's including smashing through the wall to vent stale air into the stench pipe


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I stole that idea from you, but I have a 4 inch cleanout on my waste pipe right before it exits the house, so I attached the exhaust hose of my air conditioner (conveniently 4") to that and out to the sewer goes the stench. So convenient!


Yeah venting into the sewer/stench pipe is so much easier the stench pipe acts as a cooling tower so there should be no or very little heat signature for the scuffers to find if they are floating by in their chopper (which they often do around these parts)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I stole that idea from you, but I have a 4 inch cleanout on my waste pipe right before it exits the house, so I attached the exhaust hose of my air conditioner (conveniently 4") to that and out to the sewer goes the stench. So convenient!


That is a really good idea... Even if someone is working in the sewer not like they're gonna notice anything different.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2011)

You just have to make sure about positive airflow. Don't want sewer gas building up in your house. Right after I rigged that up I discovered an abandoned vent pipe cut off flush with my basement floor. Until I plugged that up the ac was blowing hot stinky air BACK into the grow room lol. It's always something.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

I love six hundos you can get em real close..i wonder what difference a 1000 would make.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry bout the sideways pics...not too tech savey


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

stuckonsticky said:


> I love six hundos you can get em real close..i wonder what difference a 1000 would make.


About a 1 pound difference  if your getting a pound from a 6.

I love your cab stealthy! +rep all day on that buddy, very clean and nice. 

Off to find my head,,, where did I leave it?... 


EDIT: Wow. Note to self: when you go out to get a refill on your co2 tank, its a good idea to bring the tank with you. FFS


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That is a really good idea... Even if someone is working in the sewer not like they're gonna notice anything different.


i can see it now..some burnout at the end of the pipe turns and says...DAM THAT SHIT SMELLS GOOD


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

My exhaust vent goes into the house heating and air vent system. The rozzers are always flying over my house, I might actually check the roof to see if someone has pained a fukking H on it or something, lol. Well they been doing that ever since I been here so I am either on a waiting list of people to get busted, or they haven't noticed owt. Hoping the latter of course.

I just ate a plate of nutmeg chicken in a cream sauce with peaches, AMAZING! Real simple as well, bag of flour (about 100g) grind nutmeg, add salt and pepper, throw chicken in bag and coat with flour mix, then fry with onions, add chicken stock, boil down then add peaches and cream....DINNERS READY, eat with rice or noodles. YUM YUM!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds good DST but also sounds like far more effort than i can be bothered with. Frying the chicken in a pan is as far as i'd go.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Well it is just frying chicken in a pan, and boiling some rice...you just throw som eother shit in there to make it taste less bland....which most chicken is (even the free range stuff at the supermarket is not exactly full of flavour these days, and probably still injected with water the cheeky NL'ers)


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

I normally just opt for a bottle of beer instead of going to the effort of cooking anything  Maybe a couple of packs of crisps before bed but i quite regularly go days without eating owt  I hvae beef olives in the fridge, but fuck if i cna be bothered to heat up the oven and cook em. I buy fancy stuff but probably bin 50% of what i buy. I think my flatmate is left dumbfounded by me, i'm forever turning down offer of free pizza and steaks and such.

I opened a pack of chicken a couple of weeks ago that was branded as "uncalibrated chicken"


----------



## stelthy (Aug 31, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/JRLl2yVrJzE[/video]

Just thought I'd post this mad music video  I am in the middle of rolling a Blunt and was going to post Method Mans 'How to roll a Blunt' but as good as that tune is I like this one better  

I wont post any more pics for a while (until I have some significant growth to bring to show and tell)  I hope my little clone grows up fast  - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Good luck with it Stelthy, and feel free to post pics whenever ya like bru. Enjoy the blunt, just finished a joint of exo and a couple of bongs with Casey Jones and a few different ice toppings, slurp, afters is always the best part of dinner.

Laters peeps,

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

Yummmmmmmy!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

good thing i brought my chicken calibrating fluid..


----------



## golddog (Aug 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> good thing i brought my chicken calibrating fluid..


Is there a special tool you use?

just askin


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

golddog said:


> Is there a special tool you use?
> 
> just askin


I have a pork sword and a lamb dagger not sure if they'd be any good though lol


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 31, 2011)

i think you might need the pork sword


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

fruits of ireland said:


> i think you might need the pork sword


Unfortunately i have to admit to wielding the pork sword on a number of occasions lol


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

WTF are uncalibrated chicken, and who is calibrating it in the first place & confusion, lol. TTT, you do come up with some shizzle, lol.

3eyes, lmao.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

UNCALIBRATED AND OUT OF DATE, lol. - I have had salmenella food poisening before and it ain't a lot of fun.



tip top toker said:


> Yummmmmmmy!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

The pic was taken a bit back  I've had every kind of food poisoning under the sun and i agree, no fun, the food always tastes good at the time though, that's the kicker


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats gross! lol


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Sheesh, not as gross as some of the things I have just seen on riu, ffs the place is just wrong sometimes.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

This isnt gross  

EDIT: except for the large red tumor coming out of her boobs.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 31, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Getting closer, and closer, and closer.... Here's a couple different pheno's for you guy's to check out...I think a couple are getting pretty close, let me know if you guy's see something that look's done, or feel free to comment on how close it may be. All comment's welcome.... Hey whodat......loving the sreen bro!


Outstanding job Green Apple, mighty fine.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does anyone know if there is a difference in potency between the large cola buds and smaller nugs?


Somewhat Amber but sometimes it's hard for me to tell the difference.



billcollector99 said:


> My flower room, it looks so pretty with the 6 in there now
> 
> I added a flood tray to put seedlings in to run them 12/12 from seed. Probably gonna need a bigger res though. Right now its just a 5 gal homer bucket. Just testing it for leaks and whatnot right now.
> 
> You can see my grape kush girl in the front right, she is in a 3 gallon geopot, and from the top of the soil to the top of her tallest cola she is 39"


Nice looking lady's you have there Bill.



stelthy said:


> The cab and all its features set me back approx between /£1700.00 and £2000.00 and then with all the nuitrients hmm.... I'd say approx £600.00 - £800.00 ...All in all thats between £2100.00 and £2800.00 for the complete setup.
> 
> I know its alot! but its been a great project and kept me busy as well as fixated on RIU  and now its all about reaping the rewards
> 
> Sorry for so many pics but I thought I'd give a bit more of a detailed overview of what I've done and from where I started etc, hope y'all enjoy the pics - STELTHY


Wow Stealthy, that's some mighty fine engineering you've done there. Awesome and outstanding work brother.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 31, 2011)

yea i just had to throw my hand infront of my face to obscure my vision while quickly exiting out of a thread. finding refuge at the 600 ofcorse.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> This isnt gross


Oh hell no lol thats proper no pork sword required for that 1 lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

hahaha I actually think I need to calibrate her with my pork sword  I'll get to her asap, dont want a crisis on our hands


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> This isnt gross
> 
> EDIT: except for the large red tumor coming out of her boobs.


Nah I'd say that's spectacular even with the tumor coming out of her boobs. Hehehe


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 31, 2011)

Building doors tomorrow.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> This isnt gross
> 
> EDIT: except for the large red tumor coming out of her boobs.


Always getting me excited bro! Haha, only thing missing is a handprint on that beautiful round ass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


>


[video=youtube;WQmeksP4GtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQmeksP4GtY&NR=1[/video]
[video=youtube;Tfi8fT9oHkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfi8fT9oHkQ[/video]


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Aug 31, 2011)

*


Dropastone said:



Building doors tomorrow.

Click to expand...

I love building grow rooms! Question though, you only have one electrical outlet in there?*


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

What kind of dickhead forgets to calibrated the dam chicken...lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *
> 
> I love building grow rooms! Question though, you only have one electrical outlet in there?*


I'm not dropastone, but I run my whole setup from a single outlet. 6" inline fan, 1000w ballast, 400gal/hr water pump, up to 3 small fans, 1 computer type fan, and my pH meter when it's working. It has worked so far. Well, until I overloaded the circuit by running the washer and dryer and a profesional grade chop saw. Oops.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

He probably has some more electrical you cant see.

Jig, whats that circuit rated for? washers and dryers usually run on 220...

*Folks, please please please be smart with your electrical! you dont want your place buring down do you? or wake up on fire.*
Electrical stuff is *no* joke... Thats about all I can do for anyone of you. *no joke* Do it right.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks whodat. My house electical is a bit of a mess. 1 room was built in 1918, another in 1935, one more in 1982, another in 1992 and another in 1997. The first two builders gave a shit about what they were doing. The last 3 couldn't care less. Can't even explain how bad things were before I fixed most of it. The only thing I didn't fix was the circuit going to the back (ie, my bedroom, closet, and back bathroom. It's all 110. The people who wired it did a horribly cheap and not near code job. When I moved in there was an outside junction box with no cover, and just twist tie things on the wires. The wire feeding the circuit is too small for the breaker it's hooked up to. I shouldn't be admitting all this, as you will now think I don't give a shit about my house/ family/ cats/ life. I actually know how dangerous the thing is, but really don't want to spend the time and money to fix it right. Fuck. I really need to do that.

For right now I'm safe as I fried the feed wires somewhere, and the breaker is switched off, so no power going to the danger zone anymore. Now the closet is being run off one of the good circuits. And when we want to wash clothes we have to shut down the closet, run an extension cord to the washer and do that. We've been drying them on lines, lol. No light in the main bathroom. We are kinda used to it now. So many things to spend money on when you have an old house.

Thanks for slapping my wrist. I know it's no joke... I guess I'm just stupid/ careless/ completely in denial. Don't be like me kids. I could have literally burned down my house. No joke.

Speaking of Don't be like me... do not try this at home. And I'm not using a telescopic lens... me and pepe are about 3 feet from eachother. Gotta love these guys... they are my cover. (hmmm, do you smell that... yeah, must have been another skunk)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

that's awesome. I had a skunk get my dog the other day. It smelled like old onions, and like burnt rubber or something. Gave me a headache pretty quick.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

Jig, Im the last person to be judging others,,, so I dont do it. I know you care more than 90% of the rest of the crap heads on here (and by here I mean on the net. The six is the tightest place around.)
It sucks not being able to actually hang out with you guys.. Im pretty much a loner considering what I do and I bet allot of you are too. Love you guys.

HAHAHA that pic is epic!Has my vote if I have one! Thats dedication! props 





warning ~~ pr0n on the way!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> that's awesome. I had a skunk get my dog the other day. It smelled like old onions, and like burnt rubber or something. Gave me a headache pretty quick.


Sounds more like a crack head got it ahaha jk hornyfrog


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

You know what's really not good. I have a crawlspace under half the house... it's riddled with entrances for all the local wildlife. They normally don't do under there... but sometimes when God is feeling like punishing us... a couple skunks get in there and have a little fight. Spray the crawlspace real good. As you can imagine 95 year old log cabins in the mountains don't exactly seal the air outside... so the whole house smells like a skunk for a few days. Not very much fun I tell you. Wow, it's tell you guys all the problems with my house day, lol. Our oven door doesn't say closed anymore either, so we have a gas heater in front of it to keep it closed. How white trash can you be? Need to fix the giant growing pothole in the driveway as well. If I think of more I'll keep you all posted, hahaha.

More fun. Sitting waiting for yogi to show up and the local robbers showed up with their getaway masks on. (that was supposed to be funny) Poor mama has a bad hind leg. Also... I do not make it a habit of feeding the racoons and skunks. The food is for cats and I usually remove it before sundown... but I'm on a mission tonight.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2011)

I call "Shenanigans!" on you, jiggy!
That's OBVIOUSLY just a cat with a white stripe painted on her back!


[video=youtube;JEdBndu0YUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEdBndu0YUM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2011)

You need to attached a fat joint to the club logo and snap some pics when a critter fishlips it 

*edit:
Hey, jig, most ovens have adjusters to increase resistance for the oven doors to keep them closed tight as they age.
Usually need to pull out the drawer at the bottom and it's usually integrated in the hinges on each side.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 31, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *
> 
> I love building grow rooms! Question though, you only have one electrical outlet in there?*


I got 3 outlets in the flower room and two in the veg. In the flower room one outlet I ran high on the wall that's on it's own own breaker. I ran it up high on the wall because there is a ledge that I'm a gonna put my ballasts on. Then I have one down low near the door and a light socket I can utilize as an outlet if need be.

You can see em here.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

That a great idea doob!!! Why are you helping the competition!!! ahaha jk 

I laughed my ass off at the supposed to be funny part jig lolol Iv been hitting bongs like their going out of style, if that makes sense.

Honestly Jig,,, sounds like you havent smoked for weeks and lost your case of the "fuck its" Dont get down on yourself... I get depressed when Im not accomplishing anything, but chilling is something I do very well if I must say so myself.. WTF am I talking about! lol heres the pr0n I promised.

AK! giggity.
The canopy is coming through nicely 











Sour D!
Not getting the 360* but Im not complaining! better than last run with the ?p eh!?















The other 1/4 of my room is in the cleaning process... poop.




Great work Dropa! I can see it now.........................................


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome Whodat, I hope my new grow room looks like that in a couple of months.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Does it matter if your light is in an open room? Like does that effect the light dispersion very much, or will it cover a certain square footage regardless? I always thought you had to have your grow area inclosed to not let the light out...?


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey jig loving the skunk and coons. When I was a kid we were camping in Minnesota and this skunk got caught in a fishing net. Man that skunk was going crazy and spraying his stink everywhere and the smell was quite nauseating. The owner of the campground had to come out in the dead of night with a 20 foot pole and try free the skunk from this net. After about a half an hour he got em free. I'll never forget that for as long as I live. It was quite an exciting night for a 12 year old.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 31, 2011)

im sure the campground owner will never forget either


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 31, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does it matter if your light is in an open room? Like does that effect the light dispersion very much, or will it cover a certain square footage regardless? I always thought you had to have your grow area inclosed to not let the light out...?


If that question is for me then the answer would yes you should have it in an enclosed room to trap the light. I've heard of people opening their doors at certain times of the day because of heat issues. But in my case I haven't built the doors yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does it matter if your light is in an open room? Like does that effect the light dispersion very much, or will it cover a certain square footage regardless? I always thought you had to have your grow area inclosed to not let the light out...?


Your hood mainly determines what your footprint is gonna be but having reflective walls closer would most definitely increase the amount of light getting to your plants... Though open areas can be easier to cool and work in... I cant help but try and take up every square inch of grow space with plant material.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Hey jig loving the skunk and coons. When I was a kid we were camping in Minnesota and this skunk got caught in a fishing net. Man that skunk was going crazy and spraying his stink everywhere and the smell was quite nauseating. The owner of the campground had to come out in the dead of night with a 20 foot pole and try free the skunk from this net. After about a half an hour he got em free. I'll never forget that for as long as I live. It was quite an exciting night for a 12 year old.


10 foot, 20 foot, who's counting?

[video=youtube;u4ZIdTdLuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4ZIdTdLuPw[/video]


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

Where i live if a bacon comes that close its.case they're rabid...very.cool picks..the skunk is cool as hello..pepe. ..Lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;jV5ioewi4pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5ioewi4pk[/video]

[video=youtube;LkTumJyGGmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkTumJyGGmU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 31, 2011)

hell yea doob, jammin.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Your hood mainly determines what your footprint is gonna be but having reflective walls closer would most definitely increase the amount of light getting to your plants... Though open areas can be easier to cool and work in... I cant help but try and take up every square inch of grow space with plant material.


Yeah, I have the tents right now, but they aren't high enough, and don't have good temperature control. I'm ditching them.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I have the tents right now, but they aren't high enough, and don't have good temperature control. I'm ditching them.


There is always a way to make it work.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I probably could, but it would be easier just getting rid of them at this point.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Aug 31, 2011)

Like a Bo$$


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Like a Bo$$


Fuck yeah GG. I love your glass man. ALways love seeing pics. One day man, I'll be a baller too. Good to see you around.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 1, 2011)

I know, right?? GG always has the dopest glass. . . you havin' a good one, jig?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Just like a Boss! GG, very nice indeed  We miss your face around here.
Could you grace us with an oober doober oil hit?!?!?!?! Those are always nice lol


Edit: I sound like a grandma dont I?
I did bake some cookies...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 1, 2011)

dude i want some cookies, im dabbed out!..i'll make sure i post videos when i make them!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

hahah great! love the av btw 
The bong too! very cool imagery!


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread it wicked long! I am a noob, but I invested in (2) 600 watt lights. I got a soil grow for ease and security in my investment. Its goin good. They are beAsts!!! I have quickly seen how this becomes a "hobby". I veged for a little over 2 months and they have been flowering for almost 2 weeks. I acquired a 400 watt and now will take clones and start their veg. I got 7 total plants (one supper silver haze). I am interested in reinvesting to get an ebb flow after this crop. Someone recommended I get t8 n run those for the clones. I like the 400 tho so I can hold two healthy mama's and about 120 lil ones. I also have some dwc buckets as well. I plan to take a few clones n drop em in in 3 weeks so I can get a crop every month and use a 600 for each. I got a full room and closet. This is in a 4.4x8 area : What y'all think. Here's some action shots lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Rock on Zed! 
Look out for splinters on that wooden floor + bare feet!!! ouch!

Velcom to das 6 hundo  Gotta love em


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 1, 2011)

Dude they grow so quickly now!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice growers very nice indeed...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Zedsded said:


>


Dare I say it... Mites...?
No slacking on those mofos.

I "dip" plants if I possibly can.


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the lights bleaching em a little is what that is these bad boys wer sprouted from seeds ,idk were mites would come from. I think there are Nats, tho. What makes u think mites?


----------



## Dr High (Sep 1, 2011)

What happens if i put this under a 400.. and flower...wish i had 600, but since i don't i will post this picture anyways fellow 600's.







p.s ignore the camera date.

Doc


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Zed, I think whodat can see some white markings on the leaves. Often mites or bugs can come from soil, it's the way when going organic. Plus when you grow inside bugs etc get attracted to that part of your house (warm, nice light, plenty food).

I would actually hazard a guess at either a mite or possibly thrips (also come from soil). It may not be but worthwhile to check and treat before they spread.

White/yellow dots = Mites
White lines or white scores across the leaves can mean thrips.

Jig, I loved the Skunk 600 pic, very apt my friend. It's good to see some nice competition entries.

Nice to see ya Gnome, hope all is good.

Wow, I can see blue sky today.

Have a good one people,

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

you will grow fat buds I suspect Doc. Looks like a nice plant....back in 2008, lol.


Dr High said:


> What happens if i put this under a 400.. and flower...wish i had 600, but since i don't i will post this picture anyways fellow 600's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr High said:


> What happens if i put this under a 400.. and flower...wish i had 600, but since i don't i will post this picture anyways fellow 600's.
> 
> 
> Doc


It would probably grow some bud! hopefully  Go for it!


----------



## Dr High (Sep 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> It would probably grow some bud! hopefully  Go for it!


I know exactly what would happen, i only use a 400 at the moment though this and couple of its clones will go in flower soon to make space for ICE from Nirvana, also couple ak-47 clones.

Doc


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad it's sunny for you bru. It's finally cooling off down here, so it seems good weather for all.



Bobotrank said:


> I know, right?? GG always has the dopest glass. . . you havin' a good one, jig?


I'm having a great one. Talked to an old buddy for a few hours on the phone... caught up on my favorite show, PTI, and set a time on friday night to pick up my new guitar amp. I found the one I want on craigslist, and amazingly the guy sounds normal, he can spell, uses punctuation, and he lives right by me. Oh and he's charging way less than he should... I'm not telling him though. Plus it's the beginning of a 6 day weekend for me, lol. No class till next wed. woo hoo. Can't wait for college football this weekend. And today I thought of an epic series of pics to take maybe friday. I have a theme in mind... and think it might turn out cool. We'll see what you guys think.

Thanks for asking bobo.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys aint had chanc eto catch up on the sixhun but thought id pop in and say HIGH!


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

So when it the Club 600 band forming?? Remember my Triangle skills will always come in useful!!! I always liked smashing it up with the glockenspiel as well (what a great word!!!!)


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

i play a wicked cowbell..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2011)

i can rock out a kanny tune on the old arse flute....


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2011)

ill be the hype man..........


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does it matter if your light is in an open room? Like does that effect the light dispersion very much, or will it cover a certain square footage regardless? I always thought you had to have your grow area inclosed to not let the light out...?


 directed light is lost light....i know for a fact


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe not.lost but definitely not used in its best way.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

i always thought diffused light was better than direct? lol

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/424009-positive-effect-diffused-versus-direct.html

diffused being directed as you put it?



stuckonsticky said:


> directed light is lost light....i know for a fact


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe undirected light is lost sorry.it needs to be directed...way better


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Light travels in waves and as such I do not believe it can actually get lost. It can effectively cancel itself out when troughs and peaks cross each other, but being lost.....I don't think so (or believe so, always willing to be proven wrong though). Perhaps maximisation should be used. 
Sorry to be pedantic.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 1, 2011)

Check disss tunes out!

[video=youtube;4HjJ2AUBVUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HjJ2AUBVUM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_-rI6c2DeBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-rI6c2DeBg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

jimmy hendrix legend mate...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening/night to all!



DST said:


> So when it the Club 600 band forming?? Remember my Triangle skills will always come in useful!!! I always liked smashing it up with the glockenspiel as well (what a great word!!!!)


Heh, heh, in the bands I hung around in my mis-spent youth, there was always room in a band for someone to play tamborine, though it was usually reserved for a band members lady when one would insist on getting involved. 
So tambourines became known as "The Girlfriend Instrument".
For a guy to have to play them was like riding "Bitch" on the back of a buddy's Hog.
When I was a little kid, I tried them out (they looked cool in the old music films of the 60's & early 70's), but they hurt my palm so bad! I just don't see how they played the things so long an so often.
Same with trumpet/coronet. 
Love the sound & the 3 fingers. but could never get past how "buzzy" & tickly it was to the tips of my lips in the mouthpiece. The only instruments I never learned to play were from the brass section. 

Club 600 band names?

600 Watts
HPS
Dank
Kronic
Kola
Delta-9
Spliff
Pipe Dream
Smoke
Toke
Choke
28 Grams
Quarter Pounder
QP Dolls
Oz

I got tons of ideas, anyone else want to chime in?


*or how about "More Cowbells"


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

just so you know I am not talking out of my arse. Open your curtains slightly in the middle and look across at the light pattern in your room. Stips of light basically.



DST said:


> Light travels in waves and as such I do not believe it can actually get lost. It can effectively cancel itself out when troughs and peaks cross each other, but being lost.....I don't think so (or believe so, always willing to be proven wrong though). Perhaps maximisation should be used.
> Sorry to be pedantic.


Anykangaroo, some pics....
outdoors is trying it's hardest to flower.





moved this one into the greenhouse.





and when the toms are down I'll probably shift the big berthas into this part of the greenhouse (slightly taller there).





And my indica dominant Deep Blue male stud F3 stinkaramaframalama.....






Peace,

DST


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 1, 2011)

The way i think of it as far as directed.light being better is the plants underneath my lights always grow better than the ones off to the side...BUT THEN AGAIN IM SUCH A POTTED I GROW MY OWN..so i could be wrong..


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Light travels in waves and as such I do not believe it can actually get lost. It can effectively cancel itself out when troughs and peaks cross each other, but being lost.....I don't think so (or believe so, always willing to be proven wrong though). Perhaps maximisation should be used.
> Sorry to be pedantic.


just for the record..i DON'T KNOW for a fact..didn't mean it that way...im just sure that they grow better with a reflector directing it..every book I've read has said a reflector is important and the bulb should be horizontal


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

limit to three in the band....or they could be the backing singers......"The Three-chomes."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

It a little bit of a read, but these are the known facts on light as we know physics to exist in our tiny plane of existence:

*http://www.physicsclassroom.com/class/refln/u13l1d.cfm*

**keep in mind that the direction arrows used in the illustraions do not indicate the sinoidal waveforms of the light which, as DST stated, can cancel out/mute waves of opposite (or near opposite) phases

Also, light is a wave and a particle


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

no worries, I didn't think you meant it as some sort of all encompassing statement, hehe, sometimes I can just be a tad Dry with my posts. PArt of my humour I guess, or lack of it.
All my bulbs are vertical...I must be failing, lol. 


stuckonsticky said:


> just for the record..i DON'T KNOW for a fact..didn't mean it that way...im just sure that they grow better with a reflector directing it..every book I've read has said a reflector is important and the bulb should be horizontal


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

DST said:


> limit to three in the band....or they could be the backing singers......"The Three-chomes."


Or the main band could be THC, and the three back up singers/maracas/tambourine/triangle/glockenspielers can be "The Tri-chomes"
"THC and The Tri-chomes"
"Dirty Bong and The Tri-chomes"
"Bong Water and The Tri-chomes"
"Skunkbud and The Tri-chomes"
etc?


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess that makes me a bitch ass Tri-chome, Woohoo, first music band I have been in. So whens rehearsal?...."DST runs off to dust down his Triangle and glockenspiel."


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 1, 2011)

Verticle with no reflectors? I guess im wrong...the place i got the info was the course book for oaksterdam u...but alt of this stuff gets contradicted...fifteen years ago we didn't even know about 12/12...i bet now that people are more able through law changes or whatever..able to grow more safe well learn alt in the next ten years...i know a place in Massachusetts just mapped out the entire chemistry of marijuana for the first time..so change is.coming..
Maybe i should buy another bulb to hang between my plants to fattened up the lower buds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

No, D, you would be playing "the Death Tri" or the "Waffenspiel":
DST ain't no one's bitch but *Mrs. DST*'s bitch


[video=youtube;DCrDuGyZ6FA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCrDuGyZ6FA[/video]

fuckin' love Jules


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

the waffenspiel, hehe. Oh I am deffo Mrs DST's bitch, lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

stroopwaffelglockenspiel


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Guess that makes me a bitch ass Tri-chome, Woohoo, first music band I have been in. So whens rehearsal?...."DST runs off to dust down his Triangle and glockenspiel."


thats some funny shit....realy am laughing.

"bitch ass tri-chome"


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

no reflectors and vertical......double fail...or not: some pics of how my cab can look from time to time (this was a while back):












stuckonsticky said:


> Verticle with no reflectors? I guess im wrong...the place i got the info was the course book for oaksterdam u...but alt of this stuff gets contradicted...fifteen years ago we didn't even know about 12/12...i bet now that people are more able through law changes or whatever..able to grow more safe well learn alt in the next ten years...i know a place in Massachusetts just mapped out the entire chemistry of marijuana for the first time..so change is.coming..
> Maybe i should buy another bulb to hang between my plants to fattened up the lower buds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

The only thing reflector is for is to reflect light that is directed away from the growing plants.
In horizontal bulb it is a way to bounce the light back down into the canopy.
In doing this reflection, energy is lost and there is a small shift in the light spectrum (negligible amount, but a nanometer here and a nanometer there adds up).
Going vertical without a reflector lets the light stream out in all directions (not including the base where light is obscured by the metal base assembly).
With plants clusters around, they are getting more pure light than they would have with a horizontal light equipped with a reflector.
The surfaces of he walls only play a part in that they can scavenge as much light as possible to redirect some of it back to the leaves before too much energy is lost.
But the strength of reflected light diminishes even more rapidly than light not reflected, whether it is diffused or specular.

**edit:
Speaking of which:

Since the strength of light diminishes as a function of a square based on distance, has anyone tried one of these bulbs yet?
*http://www.growlightsupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_60_71&products_id=166*






If the bulb in a typical hood is 6-inches from the reflector, then it has already traveled at least 12-inches just to make it out of the reflector hood.
By having the reflector integrated into the bulb, theoretically, there should be stronger light (1-inch to the reflector, instead of 6-inches).


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2011)

Why do I think I would burn myself within 3 minutes of working with that? lol. I am not a small man.

Although I can see where the thermal chimney effect would be great for dissipating heat.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

hey shank, you mean my vertical tower? I can put my hand on those tubes without burning myself. Can't wait until I get my 200mm 8 inch cool tubes!!! Should be getting sent out in the next week, Mr Chung is fixing them up as I type, lol.


shnkrmn said:


> Why do I think I would burn myself within 3 minutes of working with that? lol. I am not a small man.
> 
> Although I can see where the thermal chimney effect would be great for dissipating heat.


I hope with these beasts I can have my face resting against the tubes permanently.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, okay, then I'd elbow a pot off a shelf and onto the plants below, or something. Sorry, I'm in a pessimistic mood, or something.

What's the advantage of the 8 inch tube if they are already cool enough to touch?

I'm cooling three lights in hoods with a single 454cfm fan at the moment. I really need to reorient the lights so the are lined up; my ducting is too bendy right now with the lights side by side, the last one is warm to the touch and the 1K in the middle isn't as cool as I'd like.


DST said:


> hey shank, you mean my vertical tower? I can put my hand on those tubes without burning myself. Can't wait until I get my 200mm 8 inch cool tubes!!! Should be getting sent out in the next week, Mr Chung is fixing them up as I type, lol.
> 
> 
> I hope with these beasts I can have my face resting against the tubes permanently.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

DST said:


> I hope with these beasts I can have my face resting against the tubes permanently.


Umm, you *WILL* be coming back out of your cab after you install the 8-inchers, no?
I mean, it will be a beautiful thing, but we need you out here!


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow that's a very very cool set up..i see how you can fit.more plants in there.by stacking em up...now what if the bulb was horizontal would that be wasted light?..


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

DST said:


> So when it the Club 600 band forming?? Remember my Triangle skills will always come in useful!!! I always liked smashing it up with the glockenspiel as well (what a great word!!!!)





mantiszn said:


> i play a wicked cowbell..


[youtube]_W1lll5Z3Q8[/youtube]

if you want to see the cowbell video without the crazy annoying ringing in your ear:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80542959/

While having fun I found another video that reminded me of a post yesterday.


GNOME GROWN said:


> Like a Bo$$


[youtube]NisCkxU544c[/youtube]

And this is just funny to me:

[youtube]GI6CfKcMhjY&NR[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey D... your grow may be a double fail, but at least you are in good company.  We just pulling your leg stuckonsticky. Personally I don't think horizonatal or vertical are better than one or the other... just how you do things. Me and D got small footprint, tall spaces... so it's either grow in a flat space of say 7-9 sq.ft... or open things up going vert giving us like 30-40 sq.ft of canopy space to work with. Horizontal light in a vert setup would be a waste in most cases, just like a vert bulb in a horizontal setup would be a waste in most cases. The other thing I love about vert is being able to surround the bulb. I only have 3 sides ocuppied, but I like that better than 1 side of the bulb. does that make sense there, I hope so.

Here's the plants as they are now. About 1.5 weeks left. Banana OG and Larry OG. Oh, and I've stopped freaking out about using HCO products. Don't get me wrong, I'll never use again... But, I don't think I'm going to die. I only use 1 ml/gal of gravity one time in each grow. And the bushmaster I use 2.5 ml/gal for only 24 hours, once a grow (when I use it, only 3 grows). So I don't think too much carsinogens got into the final product. And while sitting at a traffic light thinking about it yesterday I remembered how many cigarrettes I used to smoke, how much liquor I used to drink, how much acid, ecstacy, and coke I put in me. Not to mention years of eating taco bell, jack in the box, and weinerschnitzel... I think all that shit will kill me long before my herb. But like I said... I will never mess with the shit again. I guess I'll just throw the bottles away... I don't feel right selling or giving them away. Here... have some cancer.

Last thing. I said it was cooler here. I'm so stoked, the closet is at 79 f with lights on. Three days ago it was 94 f. I bet the heat had a lot to do with why the plants are so small. That's another thing bugging me, like you were saying whodat, i've been gettin gdown on myself because of this grow. Wife's on a money tear, and said if we don't make $x on this grow, I shouldn't do another one for a while. So I'm stressing hoping I get at least what I need, to get the ok from the boss. I am no ones bitch... except mrs. jigs, lol. Ain't that the fucking truth. But I'll tell you what. It is really awesome having a happy marriage and a happy wife.



























Some sort of deficiency I've never had before. But I'm not too worried... almost chop time. And I did look for pests and saw no eveidence.






And this poor little buddy... I took a pic to show you how vicious coons can be. I still remember the schreeks, fuck I'll never forget them, when this guy and his siblings got into it. His 3 siblings chased this one up a tree and they fought up there, with the end result being this guy shunned from the family and left with a horrible looking bloody stump where his tail was. It has since healed, but buddy still has no tail. Sad.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what in talking about lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Sometimes you just have those moments:

After having an argument with my mate, telling him I couldn't talk to him when he was being so stupid I headed off to the pub to meet my wife. Not only do I get to drink delicious 8% IPA organic, unfiltered, unpasteurised beer, I also took along my Club 600 Judges spoon for a cheeky little pipeski chief on the side. We sat at a bench and got pissed off with some dudettes from Middle Earth that where smoking Glamour cigarettes (thin and ill looking prostitute fags) so we moved and quickly discovered there were no other seats to sit at (it was a beer garden). So we planked ourself next to 3 Moroccan guys on the ground that were also smoking cigs but at least we were not getting it in the face. The wife left to go to the shops to get our dinner and I stayed and had another beer, of course. I got back to my spot and fired up the spoon. Next thing I know I am passing it round the Moroccan guys. Then one of them pulls this thing out of his pocket, that I can only describe as a "blonde brick". Hello I thought...Zit er mooi uit, I commented, Next thing I know we are passing round my pipe filled with lovely earthy florally hashish. Then the guys starts picking bits off and giving them to me....and a little bit more. This was after I told him I was from Scotland, lol. So I ended up going home with a nice buzz and about a gram of hash in my pocket to try. What a nice turnaround!!!!

If normal human beings meet normal human beings, there tends to be love and friendship. Involve a punk ass politician, leader, ruler in there....then you got WAR!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]_W1lll5Z3Q8[/youtube]
> 
> if you want to see the cowbell video without the crazy annoying ringing in your ear:
> 
> ...


They are HILARIOUS!!!!
I love well done music with humor.
My wife HATES it: Tenacious D, Hard & Phirm, Flight of the Conchords, Weird Al, any Nerdcore stuff, etc.
I don't know about y'all, but I can use as many smiles & laughs in my life as I can get


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey D... your grow may be a double fail, but at least you are in good company.  We just pulling your leg stuckonsticky. Personally I don't think horizonatal or vertical are better than one or the other... just how you do things. Me and D got small footprint, tall spaces... so it's either grow in a flat space of say 7-9 sq.ft... or open things up going vert giving us like 30-40 sq.ft of canopy space to work with. Horizontal light in a vert setup would be a waste in most cases, just like a vert bulb in a horizontal setup would be a waste in most cases. The other thing I love about vert is being able to surround the bulb. I only have 3 sides ocuppied, but I like that better than 1 side of the bulb. does that make sense there, I hope so.
> 
> Here's the plants as they are now. About 1.5 weeks left. Banana OG and Larry OG. Oh, and I've stopped freaking out about using HCO products. Don't get me wrong, I'll never use again... But, I don't think I'm going to die. I only use 1 ml/gal of gravity one time in each grow. And the bushmaster I use 2.5 ml/gal for only 24 hours, once a grow (when I use it, only 3 grows). So I don't think too much carsinogens got into the final product. And while sitting at a traffic light thinking about it yesterday I remembered how many cigarrettes I used to smoke, how much liquor I used to drink, how much acid, ecstacy, and coke I put in me. Not to mention years of eating taco bell, jack in the box, and weinerschnitzel... I think all that shit will kill me long before my herb. But like I said... I will never mess with the shit again. I guess I'll just throw the bottles away... I don't feel right selling or giving them away. Here... have some cancer.
> 
> ...



Besides, we're all waiting on whodat to perfect his 360 horizontal grow


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Jig, I don't know if I like your straight or stoned rambles better, lol.

To be honest, I think the temps may be something, but I also think those OG strains are perhaps not massive yielders (my temps on my last grow went over a 100 at one point) but to be honest, I was more than happy with the yield from the DOG. 
Most OG strains are not big yileders as far as I am aware. 

Oh, and I am sure Mrs Jig will see the light, even though it's not a 600, lol.





jigfresh said:


> Hey D... your grow may be a double fail, but at least you are in good company.  We just pulling your leg stuckonsticky. Personally I don't think horizonatal or vertical are better than one or the other... just how you do things. Me and D got small footprint, tall spaces... so it's either grow in a flat space of say 7-9 sq.ft... or open things up going vert giving us like 30-40 sq.ft of canopy space to work with. Horizontal light in a vert setup would be a waste in most cases, just like a vert bulb in a horizontal setup would be a waste in most cases. The other thing I love about vert is being able to surround the bulb. I only have 3 sides ocuppied, but I like that better than 1 side of the bulb. does that make sense there, I hope so.
> 
> Here's the plants as they are now. About 1.5 weeks left. Banana OG and Larry OG. Oh, and I've stopped freaking out about using HCO products. Don't get me wrong, I'll never use again... But, I don't think I'm going to die. I only use 1 ml/gal of gravity one time in each grow. And the bushmaster I use 2.5 ml/gal for only 24 hours, once a grow (when I use it, only 3 grows). So I don't think too much carsinogens got into the final product. And while sitting at a traffic light thinking about it yesterday I remembered how many cigarrettes I used to smoke, how much liquor I used to drink, how much acid, ecstacy, and coke I put in me. Not to mention years of eating taco bell, jack in the box, and weinerschnitzel... I think all that shit will kill me long before my herb. But like I said... I will never mess with the shit again. I guess I'll just throw the bottles away... I don't feel right selling or giving them away. Here... have some cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree the 2 kush strains that i have grown so far were not good for yield but the quality was top draw gear


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

It's great to hear that it is probably the strain... but that really breaks my heart. Becuase this crop is for others, not for me. I can maybe keep half an oz of each strain and have to sell the rest (legally of course, gotta love cali). I wish it were the other way, big yeild, don't care about high... then it wouldn't hurt so much to give it away. Aww well. At least I'll enjoy what I do smoke. And I'm with you D... I don't know if I like the sober or stoned rants better. Been a week with no smoke now. I can not wait to blaze a fatty. One giant benifit to taking extended breaks... I'm gonna be higher than any of yall have been for years and years... Off one bong load too, lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

From what I understand about Cali, you are probably going to pull that just before the outdoor season harvest kicks in so you should get a good price, no? Plus cali is all about the Kush.



shnkrmn said:


> Oh, okay, then I'd elbow a pot off a shelf and onto the plants below, or something. Sorry, I'm in a pessimistic mood, or something.
> 
> What's the advantage of the 8 inch tube if they are already cool enough to touch?
> 
> I'm cooling three lights in hoods with a single 454cfm fan at the moment. I really need to reorient the lights so the are lined up; my ducting is too bendy right now with the lights side by side, the last one is warm to the touch and the 1K in the middle isn't as cool as I'd like.


I wasn't happy with the temps over the summer to be honest. 100+ is not great, I still got good yields though but it could have been better me tinks.



DoobieBrother said:


> Umm, you *WILL* be coming back out of your cab after you install the 8-inchers, no?
> I mean, it will be a beautiful thing, but we need you out here!


Dinnae fret laddy, DST will not be lost in Narnia forever.


jigfresh said:


> It's great to hear that it is probably the strain... but that really breaks my heart. Becuase this crop is for others, not for me. I can maybe keep half an oz of each strain and have to sell the rest (legally of course, gotta love cali). I wish it were the other way, big yeild, don't care about high... then it wouldn't hurt so much to give it away. Aww well. At least I'll enjoy what I do smoke. And I'm with you D... I don't know if I like the sober or stoned rants better. Been a week with no smoke now. I can not wait to blaze a fatty. One giant benifit to taking extended breaks... I'm gonna be higher than any of yall have been for years and years... Off one bong load too, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm laughing so hard right now...

[video=youtube;gAYL5H46QnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAYL5H46QnQ&NR=1[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 1, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.*


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

Metal + Mariachi = Metalachi

[youtube]QRO5egb6AKI[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

Es una lástima que no cantan sus versiones de las canciones en español 
But they're good musicians.
I like their live performances better than the clean CD sound.
But that's the nature of Mariachi, it's too big to be constrained in a tiny recording studio! 

How about some brutal Death Metal Polka

[video=youtube;fYwtxN5E3u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYwtxN5E3u0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

I always half expect the song to end with the singer screaming "COOKIES!!!!!!"


[video=youtube;b4ZMyK9Ko74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ZMyK9Ko74[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

You guys are cwazy!! Thanks for the giggles.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2011)

my slow internet stopped me from uploading all my pics. Camera battery died after 10 min. 
Anyway why are some of my bud leaves so narrow? Some actually have overlapping fingers.
Also looks like I am N def, but I use plenty of ferts......
Some pics of my garden chilis...Ghost pepper Fatalli Trinidad Scorpion tomatoes etc....
Had to throw away the zucchini....TOTALLY infested with white flies!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks good to me bass man, I dont see any deficiencies.


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 1, 2011)

well guys its the end of the month and I got my new things arrive in the post today! my mothers at day 25 and lookin good, over the last few days ive had to deal with heat issues as its been sat at around 32 degrees c so around 90 farenheit, first the tips started to curl then the slight edges of parts of some of the leaves started, ive set up my new 120cm x 120cm x 200cm tent and just for today ive put my smaller 60cm x 60cm x 140cm tent inside it but left the door open on it this has cleared the heat problem and it now sits at 28 degrees c 82 farenheit its still vegging still under cfl but unfortunately only one 85 actual watt cfl as I smashed one by accident whilst moving things around setting up the tent in the small box room its in, tomorrrow i'm going to set up my new 600 hps in the bigger tent with my new 4 inch fan and filter into the room, there is a obscured window for my to bring in cool air if I need it. i'm taking 2 cuttings tomorrow and going to root them in the smaller tent and I am also going to germinate a feminised burmese kush which will go in the smaller tent with the cuttings as soon as its sprouts, I will now be using coco soil as it will be much easyer and less worry for me about overwatering. I will get some pictures up as soon as I have it set up along with a upto date picture of my mother fem northern lights x big bud but for now heres a pic taken a few days ago it was at day 21 when it was taken and it is now day 25. I have only been using tap water thats been left for one day and the last water it had i introduced superthrive. I have baught coco nutrients I will be using with my clones when theyre ready, but i'm unsure wether they will be beneficial for my mother to use as shes not in coco soil? i'm pretty sure it can only do any good depending on what it sits the ph level of the soil at but hopefully I will be able to level that with ph down/up if required. Anyways heres the pic (Ive had a nice smoke tonight so i'm wafflin a bit lol)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a quick Club 600 sticker entry in the guise of a seedling update 
(**seeds were sown on August 15, all seeds sprouted on August 17*)


[video=youtube;JVTex-OPoCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVTex-OPoCk[/video]


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 1, 2011)

Whats up ya'll.....hope everyone is smoking the good green ganja I was just wondering if this girl is looking like she's ready? I guess I should buy a scope eh??? Thanking you in advance.....here's a little (what I'm smoking on) pRon


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

she looks pretty good to me. If anything I'd say another few days, week max. I am kinda digging higher highs lately (as opposed to couch lock)... so i'd probably do it sooner than later. My 2p.

What up JointMaster Jay. Thanks for stopping in, keeping us posted.

And what up bassman. I was just thinking about you earlier today. Plants are looking good. Like whodat, I don't see any deficiences. they look good. and tall.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 1, 2011)

Doobie be lovin' some Wendy's! Seedlings looking good man.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Genuity, Im concerned about your new av! Are you out of dank!?!?!?! lord have mercy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

When the Munchie Monster is on the attack, 
And the Cottonmouth Demon is lookin' to fight,
Head down the road and slap back the wack,
'Cause Wendy's drive-thru is Dy-no-mite!!!
...boom...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just a quick Club 600 sticker entry in the guise of a seedling update
> (**seeds were sown on August 15, all seeds sprouted on August 17*)
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;JVTex-OPoCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVTex-OPoCk[/video]


Doob, you need to apologize to every that has epilepsy... Hopefully they just smoked a bowl.
EDIT: thats allot of wendy's!!! I busted out laughing when I saw.


Green Apple said:


> Whats up ya'll.....hope everyone is smoking the good green ganja I was just wondering if this girl is looking like she's ready? I guess I should buy a scope eh??? Thanking you in advance.....here's a little (what I'm smoking on) pRon


Buds are looking dank GA


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

What are you talking about, whodat?
There's nothing wrong with my video, I didn't even do any editing, just tacked on the Club 600x logo and Breeders' Boutique logo onto the ending.
No narration, no music, nothing.
It's all in your head... I put it there using...
MIND CONTROL!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhahahhhhhhhh I knew it!! Dooooob stoooooooop! release meeeeeeee! 
Off to the "pub" lol to looks at some pig skin.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2011)

I release you!
Now go forth and enjoy libations and the realtime company of humans, instead of all us chatbots


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 1, 2011)

600 watt newbie.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the club homie. I hope you like fast moving threads. You got your 600 running? We like pics up in the 6double. What kinda setup you got? We got almost every kind of grow possible in here. Always room for more though.

peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2011)

i enjoyed that picture of the racoon jiggy,such a coincidence.. i just stuffed my face with some sauteed racoon assholes on a stick as an appitizer before my main course.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I got 3 outlets in the flower room and two in the veg. In the flower room one outlet I ran high on the wall that's on it's own own breaker. I ran it up high on the wall because there is a ledge that I'm a gonna put my ballasts on. Then I have one down low near the door and a light socket I can utilize as an outlet if need be.
> 
> You can see em here.


*Awesome, you should have a good amount of power!!! I know when i first started growing 1 20amp breaker was efficient but as i increased my light's it just wouldnt cut it. Ran some new breakers and plugs and it was amazing! Enjoy your room and make sure you keep posting!!! Peace. Swamp.*


----------



## Beansly (Sep 1, 2011)

My vote goes to Doc Amber Trichs ftw


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

4 days off ftmfw.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> 600 watt newbie.


 Welcome to the 600! 


jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the club homie. I hope you like fast moving threads. You got your 600 running? We like pics up in the 6double. What kinda setup you got? We got almost every kind of grow possible in here. Always room for more though.
> 
> peace


 Like jig said ^^^ always room for more, any questions just ask  


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i enjoyed that picture of the racoon jiggy,such a coincidence.. i just stuffed my face with some sauteed racoon assholes on a stick as an appitizer before my main course.


 Did you really just eat raccoon butthole? lol how was it?


DoobieBrother said:


> I release you!
> Now go forth and enjoy libations and the realtime company of humans, instead of all us chatbots


 Thanks doob, I appreciate it. Thumbs up! 
I did need some human interaction, ladies looking nice  but its hard to see through these blood shot eyes sometimes.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

This is how I feel about the 6 if it makes sense 

[video=youtube;Sn7Nx6eR_GE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn7Nx6eR_GE[/video]


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 1765842She does'nt look like much yet. Three days old and I have her under 125 watt full spectrum CFL. I'm looking forward to breaking out the 600, but this lady has alot of attention coming before that. I'm in NOOOO rush.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> View attachment 1765842She does'nt look like much yet. Three days old and I have her under 125 watt full spectrum CFL. I'm looking forward to breaking out the 600, but this lady has alot of attention coming before that. I'm in NOOOO rush.


looking picture perfect


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks. I think my wife is suspecting there is another lady in my life. ; )


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Be careful lol That 1 plant cant do ALLOT! hahha

I hope you got more seeds germinating, this one might turn out male! Need insurance.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't sell her short... she looks like a baby waiting to grow up and make some fat buds, or beautiful clones. Not being in a rush is a good start. Too many folks want to plant a seed and have an ounce of bud 3 weeks later, lol.

I think the 6 is the 6th wonder of the digital world. Not sure what the others are... but I'm sure doob does. And J is right "He who does not feel the 6 is not real to us therefore he doesn't exist, so poof vamoosh son of a..."


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

space bomb pr0n 







A little amber eh? mmmmmmmkay, I guess it should be smokes asap.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 1, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>send it over whodat<<<<<<<<<< I can help with that brother


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> >>>>>>>>>send it over whodat<<<<<<<<<< I can help with that brother


Hold your horses! 
The samples are fantastic.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 1, 2011)

gotta let 'um cure real well  

man, just cracked some jars of cheese this afternoon that have been going for a good while (prolly close to a month), and they almost smell like coffee... love that shyt!


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Be careful lol That 1 plant cant do ALLOT! hahha
> 
> I hope you got more seeds germinating, this one might turn out male! Need insurance.


The seeds were feminized seeds so if I don't stress her too much I'm fairly confident it's a girl. If things work out I plan on cloning her in about four months and clone the clones so my increase will be exponential. It always looks so sweet on paper does'nt it. I'm an optimist though.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> The seeds were feminized seeds so if I don't stress her too much I'm fairly confident it's a girl. If things work out I plan on cloning her in about four months and clone the clones so my increase will be exponential. It always looks so sweet on paper does'nt it. I'm an optimist though.


You keep rolling with us and everything should turn out just fine. Lots of good growers round these parts.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the company so I do believe I'll stay a while. Thank all of you.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to assume that Whodat is from Louisiana. Of course I know what assuming does. Fine bud dude. I aspire to replicate that someday.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've posted here and tried the thread tools but I still don't have a Club 600 on my posts. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

One tip... you can edit your posts... so if you think of something to say soon after pasting something you can edit and put in more stuff.

EDIT: No, you aren't doing anytihng wrong. You can find the Club 600 image in DST's photo album. Click on DST's name and go to his profile and click on his photo album - Summer 2011. The image is on the 10th page. You can save that to your comp and upload as either your avatar, or put it in your signature. I think I'm about the only person not rocking the logo in my posts... but I like my avatar a lot and my signature is full up.

Go to your 'my rollitup' page to access either your avy or your sig, whichever you like.

Speaking of Avatars... Genuity you freaked me out changing yours. I was like, who that heck is this guy, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> I've posted here and tried the thread tools but I still don't have a Club 600 on my posts. What am I doing wrong?


Copy this URL by highlighting it with the mouse and right-clicking on it, then choose "*Copy Link Address*":

http://asset3.rollitup.org/168272.gif?type=sigpic&dateline=1267369995


and then click on "*My Rollitup*" at the top of the web page.

Once you're there, look on the left side of the screen and you should see a list of stuff, one of which says "*Edit Signature*".
Click on that and then click on the icon of the earth with 2 chain links to open a popup window where you will paste the URL from above.
Separate from that, you can add Favorite quotes, mottos, whatever you want, though you're very limited on number of letters you can use for the text.
Once you have it like you like it, click "*Save Signature*" and you're done.

*Also, if you decide to make a custom banner, the maximum size is 100 pixels tall by 500 pixels wide, or no more than 20-kilobytes in size.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I know about editing, I saw Club 600 on several of the postings and a guy asked how he could get one. I feel childish even asking this now, but I wanted one. Seems it was something that they added.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

Brother doob gotta be giving out better instructions than me, haha. Hope you are having a good night my friend. I'm picking up my amp tomorrow, and I just finished changing the strings on my strat. While they were off I cleaned the fingerboard and frets. It feels so good now. Also I realized a friend gave me some recording software, so sometime next week i'm going to fire everything up and record something.

[youtube]dzOHq5WbQ8k[/youtube]

I honestly can't imagine life without youtube. I can imagine life without cell phones much easier... but no youtube, what would be the point of life, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Brother doob gotta be giving out better instructions than me, haha. Hope you are having a good night my friend. I'm picking up my amp tomorrow, and I just finished changing the strings on my strat. While they were off I cleaned the fingerboard and frets. It feels so good now. Also I realized a friend gave me some recording software, so sometime next week i'm going to fire everything up and record something.
> 
> [youtube]dzOHq5WbQ8k[/youtube]
> 
> I honestly can't imagine life without youtube. I can imagine life without cell phones much easier... but no youtube, what would be the point of life, lol.


Awesome news about the amp!
Going to be a nice change when we finally get to work with individual tracks for mixing.
I'm hoping to acquire an MPK49 by the end of the month (and MIDI cables (*going to add my GT-10B to the MIDI loop and use it's expression pedal and other foot switches with the MPK49 and also to trigger events within Ableton Live)), a better instrument cable, longer SPDIF cable, DIY pop filter and DIY spring-loaded mic mount, and a couple of sets of strings for my bass.
Can hardly wait to get things rolling. 

*edit:
*Totally* agree about youtube! *This ain't my dad! This is a cell phone!!*


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> *This ain't my dad! This is a cell phone!!*


Welcome to the real world, jack ass!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Remember I have a shiney triangle...and I can bring lots of bud to the rehearsal....can I be in the band, please please please...says the bitch ass tri-chome.

Wow, they said we would have sunny weather, and they were right, whoever they are...........The sun is not dead, Long live the sun!!

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2011)

Can I be a groupie!?! please.
#1 fan.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Can I be a groupie!?! please.
> #1 fan.


I do needs me some embroidery on my jeans done... 

[video=youtube;fJu6Up9w2Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJu6Up9w2Hc[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

Bring some of the spacebomb and you can be anything you want bro. And we'll be sure to write in some triangle parts... after all D, you are the one responsible for introducing us all to each other. All hail the king.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

Check out the look on the tamborinist at about 1:30 into it 

[video=youtube;kv_TA2S2z34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv_TA2S2z34[/video]


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 2, 2011)

Dude who ever said I had mites! U been an over critical stoner made me quite the tripping Gardner. I'm so happy. U had me thinking they were hurtin n Becoming hermies! they are reaching for the stars. I got springtails like I had figured. The light was distorting the pics here are some shaded pics. The light distorts reality my mad hatted friend. The leaves are green but the hps
Only shows certain color spectums. Just watered em so they are a little down lime normal.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

nice ...........


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 2, 2011)

Dude I was baked n alost chopped two of the mother fuckers lol my roomate help keep me sane.


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 2, 2011)

And we got two silvers so I can pick the best for the mother. I'm so relieved.  . We must be critical of the evidence. Observe the variables slowly. Ensure you are aware of eveyr little change. If u know you plants and take measurements consistently. Your intuition should tell you the issue. I'm drunk n our college won. Woooooo lol. Improvements are made through measurement and comparison.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

as bored as a fukkin coot.......jeezo, could he show any less enthusiasm. lol


DoobieBrother said:


> Check out the look on the tamborinist at about 1:30 into it
> 
> [video=youtube;kv_TA2S2z34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv_TA2S2z34[/video]


"They got Groupies for their bands, all I got is my right hand", lol.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2011)

me in a nut shell....na,make that a weed seed.
[video=youtube;f6l_VFWQLyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6l_VFWQLyI&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;4GKiBi8i06I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GKiBi8i06I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Another victim to that 'orrible drink, what is it, Purple/Sizzup? Love UGK!!!!! Smooth and silky.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Another victim to that 'orrible drink, what is it, Purple/Sizzup? Love UGK!!!!! Smooth and silky.


yes,thee'ol purp drank,took a good man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

at what point does drinking cough sizzurp become better than being stoned out your face?! i just dont get it. some dude posted he was mixing it with fruit pastels or jolly ranchers or some shit the other day.

pubtime 6hunners! have a good weekend


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> at what point does drinking cough sizzurp become better than being stoned out your face?! i just dont get it. some dude posted he was mixing it with fruit pastels or jolly ranchers or some shit the other day.
> 
> pubtime 6hunners! have a good weekend


 haha i never tried it, cant get passed the taste of medicine LOL .. eatin some pills is jus easier and makes more sense to me 

pubtyme!!!!! ill drink to that!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Casey Jones about a week in to 12/12 I think.





DOG clone prepping itself for action.





More DOG clones.





Deep Blue F3





Two trays of Exo Cheese.





Some DOGs and Engineers Dreams...oh, and a little 600 shtickerooney





Top shot of deep blue





Another Deep Blue F3 cola.





Middle shelves still waiting for the DOG trays and Engineers. Bottom row is busy at the moment.










Little Engineer. bless. 100% germ rate on the Engineers Dream.





Slighty out of focus Deep Blue.





Deep Blues F3's side by side. Two main phenos now, I think you can see the difference. I have some more in flower and a whole batch that were totally screwed by me (plants are just yellow - the whole plant) One of them is blooming I'll get a pic of it as wlel at some point, just wierd. I think my compost was a bit too much for them bless...enough gobshite.





And to finish off, another Deep Blue bud shot.






Peace and space cup cakes to all, as well as joints and bongs of course...it is Friday afterall.
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope your afternoon is going well, D 
Morning time here (8:15am) and about to blaze a bowl before taking the wife to work.
Then I do my exercises and get some work done cleaning.
Oh, I spent that last hour of my night before Sleepytime blacking out the 44-oz seedling cups.
I believe there was this wise guy, plays a mean glockenspiel, who mentioned something about light vs roots..... I can't remember. Probably not important. 
So got a double coat of black gesso on each cup and feel much better now.

Right, out the door, and back in an hour.
Peace!


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

My wife was going to leave like three hours ago. I swear she'd get distracted by paint drying.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool avatar, slonez47
I was an ironworker way back in the 80's.
Local 751, Anchorage, AK
Though for me it was as a fence builder.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool avatar, slonez47
> I was an ironworker way back in the 80's.
> Local 751, Anchorage, AK
> Though for me it was as a fence builder.


Thanks. I've been an ironworker/rigger for twenty two years now. I work mainly industrial construction. Power plants, refineries and such.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Thanks. I've been an ironworker/rigger for twenty two years now. I work mainly industrial construction. Power plants, refineries and such.


My cousin is an ironworker. He's working on wind turbines right now. Pinched the tip of his finger off the other day haha. Said he had to wait at the top of the turbine until someone could get him clean pee lol.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My cousin is an ironworker. He's working on wind turbines right now. Pinched the tip of his finger off the other day haha. Said he had to wait at the top of the turbine until someone could get him clean pee lol.


Damn! Sucked to be him. I still have all ten fingers, but I've torn shit up before and got hit with the bottle.


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 2, 2011)

Whats up 6 honds....Yo whodat, and D, sick as usuall! Man, my head is spinning right now! I'm harvesting, and trying to improve my room, and get ready for the next garden....I've learned so much hanging out here, so I've decided I need to make some changes to my room. So I'm kinda starting from scratch, but....The new batch of clones are looking REAL NICE, and I think I'm up for the challenge...I hope you guy's dont mind (I know I'm new), but I may, or may not have to ask a couple questions, about my room set-up....This is one of the few places you can ask a question, .....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hope your afternoon is going well, D
> Morning time here (8:15am) and about to blaze a bowl before taking the wife to work.
> Then I do my exercises and get some work done cleaning.
> Oh, I spent that last hour of my night before Sleepytime blacking out the 44-oz seedling cups.
> ...


 haha lord I was gonna say something to you,,, then the bong must have caught on fire and I had to put it out. 
glockenspiel, love that word for some reason 


Green Apple said:


> Whats up 6 honds....Yo whodat, and D, sick as usuall! Man, my head is spinning right now! I'm harvesting, and trying to improve my room, and get ready for the next garden....I've learned so much hanging out here, so I've decided I need to make some changes to my room. So I'm kinda starting from scratch, but....The new batch of clones are looking REAL NICE, and I think I'm up for the challenge...I hope you guy's dont mind (I know I'm new), but I may, or may not have to ask a couple questions, about my room set-up....This is one of the few places you can ask a question, .....


Thanks GA.
I dont think your allowed to ask questions here, so dont even think about it!


Great update D


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 2, 2011)

good day mates!! as usual nothing but the kindest kindof kind 

just threw a short shifter in my car, whoevers into sucha thing..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> good day mates!! as usual nothing but the kindest kindof kind
> 
> just threw a short shifter in my car, whoevers into sucha thing..


Cars are a little too complicated for my brain wally lol but I do enjoy driving hard, switching gears..


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Thanks. I think my wife is suspecting there is another lady in my life. ; )


you have no idea how many times i have heard from the top of the stairs..."why don't you just cut a hole in the stem and fuck those plants..you spend enough time with em" 

Please if it was coach pocketbooks growing shed have me doing it full time.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2011)

Shortshifter being a smaller gearstick for less movement needed? But no, it doens't interest me, my car, which i alas signed away just yesterday, was too shite for there to be any kind of requirement of rapid gear changes  maybe one day i'll have a need for such things though  

I appear to have had a bit of a stoner moment, although well, i don't beleive it till i see the photo, i gave my flatmates friend an ounce of cheese because she had said it had really helped with her chronic back issues and helepd her sleep, but apparently for some reason i wrote 27g exo cheese on the bag and it weighed spot on 27g, fuck them no it didn't i wrote 28g and weighed it to 28g, i could swear  We were all rather entertained by the fact but i'm confused, i say appear to have a stoner moment, the issue being i wasn't stoned when i popped it in the bag. Haha, she can't complain though, 27g for free is not much worse than 28g for free


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> i wasn't stoned when i popped it in the bag


 haha well there's your problem right there!
Just giving away ozs huh? what a nice person!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> just threw a short shifter in my car, whoevers into sucha thing..


Right on wally. You got an RSX right? Those things are bad. When I was a young'n all the kids had integra's, same thing. I loved the circle headlights. However I'm a nissan guy and I always loved smoking the civics and most integras in my 2.4l altima, lol. Always fun whopping someone in a fourdoor. I never got a short shifter, but I was ghetto as fuck and cut the stick shift to be shorter. It may not change the pivot point to make the shifting shorter, but it did reduce the amount of distance between gears as I was lower on the swinging arm (does that make sense). My altima was bad. I've owned a 1.6l-4, a 2.4l-4, a 2.7l v6, a 3.0l-v6, and two 350 v8's (all 4 doors, except one v. The 3 liter v6 in the nissan maxima I had was the nicest engine I've driven... I just love it. Not too big, and not too small. My dream is to own an R-34 - 4 door. One day, maybe me and my kid will build one to take to the track.

I may not always have something to say, but you always have an ear if you want to talk cars. My 4 loves in life (aside from wife, that geos without saying) are music, cars, herb, and cats. Not sure the order, but it don't really matter... they all go together.

Is there anything else cool in the RSX you've done to it... other that scoop some of irene into the cylinders?



Green Apple said:


> Whats up 6 honds....Yo whodat, and D, sick as usuall! Man, my head is spinning right now! I'm harvesting, and trying to improve my room, and get ready for the next garden....I've learned so much hanging out here, so I've decided I need to make some changes to my room. So I'm kinda starting from scratch, but....The new batch of clones are looking REAL NICE, and I think I'm up for the challenge...I hope you guy's dont mind (I know I'm new), but I may, or may not have to ask a couple questions, about my room set-up....This is one of the few places you can ask a question, .....


Too funny bro. Of course we don't mind. Ask away. I'm all about starting new setups... always trying to find the perfect one. This run I'm doing now is the first time I've run the same setup twice.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

stuckonsticky said:


> you have no idea how many times i have heard from the top of the stairs..."why don't you just cut a hole in the stem and fuck those plants..you spend enough time with em"
> 
> Please if it was coach pocketbooks growing shed have me doing it full time.


IMHO. If you don't spend time with them you don't deserve them. Then again, that's just my opinion.  That and they don't talk back.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2011)

That seems like a pretty fucking sound list of priorities in life my man  although i'd swap cats and music around, althouhg saying that cats ent no fecking help with the washing up unless you count their insistence on licking all the plates clean after everyones left the table  And for me while i love cars, anything fast really presses my buttons, i have a road bike (pedal) that i left with my folk that i used to hit 50mph on coming home from work, that is some scary shit when ya tires are only 1cm wide  Man i would love to live in the states for that reason, getting insurance on even a 2L car in the UK requires many thousands of pounds, and then the petrol price will stop you ever having regular fun with it. My dad took my car off my ahnds and it's a 1.2L class 1 insurance, so basically the cheapest it comes, with his 35 years no claims, they wanted near £200 quid from him, i started off paying just shy of £1800 to insure it per year. 

I am indeed a lovely person whodat, what can i say, well i could say me herbs just building up and up, and i' running out of jars, don't like the concept of selling my weed, just seems cheeky, it's just a plant that requires none of my effort to grow, only a bit of time that would otherwise be spent drinking. So in essence it is perhaps saving me money?!?  Since i stopped smoking tobacco my consumption has gone from say 8 joints in an evening to say 2 joints in a week. When you were never a cigarette smoker it's quite amazing just how much nicotine addiciton was simply attriuted to getting high, i used to chain smoke joints.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Damn! Sucked to be him. I still have all ten fingers, but I've torn shit up before and got hit with the bottle.


Most of my major injuries were from fence building.
We did huge commercial projects, capitol works projects (guard rails, retainers, etc), and serviced the prison systems fencing needs (still have a nice scar on my knee from walking a bit "too close" to a spool of razor wire). 
Back then they never piss-tested us, but I have no doubt that changed with the times 
I wasn't toking back then anyways, it was just a dangerous job.
But my knees are shot, my shoulder is shot, my back is shot, and my wrists are destroyed.

Lots of fun, fresh air, and decent pay, and I got enough "exercise" for three men day in & out regardless of the weather.
Good times


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Most of my major injuries were from fence building.
> We did huge commercial projects, capitol works projects (guard rails, retainers, etc), and serviced the prison systems fencing needs (still have a nice scar on my knee from walking a bit "too close" to a spool of razor wire).
> Back then they never piss-tested us, but I have no doubt that changed with the times
> I wasn't toking back then anyways, it was just a dangerous job.
> ...


Brother things HAVE changed. Around the refineries down here they use the hair folicle test. Try taking a bottle to one of those and see where it gets you.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Most of my major injuries were from fence building.
> We did huge commercial projects, capitol works projects (guard rails, retainers, etc), and serviced the prison systems fencing needs (still have a nice scar on my knee from walking a bit "too close" to a spool of razor wire).
> Back then they never piss-tested us, but I have no doubt that changed with the times
> I wasn't toking back then anyways, it was just a dangerous job.
> ...


I feel your pain. When I started in the trade you were still climbing columns to get where you needed to be. Like Micky Mantle once said, " If I'd known that I'd live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself. "


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> I feel your pain. When I started in the trade you were still climbing columns to get where you needed to be. Like Micky Mantle once said, " If I'd known that I'd live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself. "


It's a very dangerous job. My cousin says you're supposed to wear the harness, but you can't work at a fast enough pace to be able to wear it. My cousins brother (my step cousin?) fell off and is paralyzed now. You can make a ton of money, but its a dangerous job.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It's a very dangerous job. My cousin says you're supposed to wear the harness, but you can't work at a fast enough pace to be able to wear it. My cousins brother (my step cousin?) fell off and is paralyzed now. You can make a ton of money, but its a dangerous job.


The places where I work require a full body harness and 100% tie. Only other option is a short walk to the gate. I've seen a couple of guys killed on the job due to falls and I've taken a couple myself. Luckily for me, the worst one I managed to catch myself. We have a saying, " If you fall, you're fired before you hit the ground. "


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2011)

" If you fall, you're fired before you hit the ground. "

Dizzam thats messed up lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> The places where I work require a full body harness and 100% tie. Only other option is a short walk to the gate. I've seen a couple of guys killed on the job due to falls and I've taken a couple myself. Luckily for me, the worst one I managed to catch myself. We have a saying, " If you fall, you're fired before you hit the ground. "


I could probably get on doing it, but I think it would just mentally exhaust me being up that high all the time.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> " If you fall, you're fired before you hit the ground. "
> 
> Dizzam thats messed up lol


We have a sense of humor huh?


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I could probably get on doing it, but I think it would just mentally exhaust me being up that high all the time.


I've gotten used to the heights, but that's really when you have to be careful. When you become complacent with what you do.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> We have a sense of humor huh?


You aren't union huh? My cousin is in the union, and it makes it incredibly hard to get fired. He failed a piss test, and they just moved him to another site. (don't want to get into debates about unions or anything, just an assumption)


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Right on wally. You got an RSX right? Those things are bad. When I was a young'n all the kids had integra's, same thing. I loved the circle headlights. However I'm a nissan guy and I always loved smoking the civics and most integras in my 2.4l altima, lol. Always fun whopping someone in a fourdoor. I never got a short shifter, but I was ghetto as fuck and cut the stick shift to be shorter. It may not change the pivot point to make the shifting shorter, but it did reduce the amount of distance between gears as I was lower on the swinging arm (does that make sense). My altima was bad. I've owned a 1.6l-4, a 2.4l-4, a 2.7l v6, a 3.0l-v6, and two 350 v8's (all 4 doors, except one v. The 3 liter v6 in the nissan maxima I had was the nicest engine I've driven... I just love it. Not too big, and not too small. My dream is to own an R-34 - 4 door. One day, maybe me and my kid will build one to take to the track.
> 
> I may not always have something to say, but you always have an ear if you want to talk cars. My 4 loves in life (aside from wife, that geos without saying) are music, cars, herb, and cats. Not sure the order, but it don't really matter... they all go together.
> 
> ...


riight on. i like the 240s.

my rsx is type s so right out the box the four banger is pumpin out 200horses.
the short shifter is sweet and besides that ive got an injen cold air intake. i just received racing headers and i got the rest of the exhaust shipping in. im also gunna change out the throttle body and the intake manifold. lol and i need to do a brake job real soon


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was a union hand for almost nine years. I respect the union in that they train the hands in all aspects of the trade. I just did'nt need a BA to find me work, and alot of times I've worked jobs with union hands and made significantly more money. Their argument was, " It's not all about the money. " I told him to go explain that to his family. I'm there to make money not friends.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> I was a union hand for almost nine years. I respect the union in that they train the hands in all aspects of the trade. I just did'nt need a BA to find me work, and alot of times I've worked jobs with union hands and made significantly more money. Their argument was, " It's not all about the money. " I told him to go explain that to his family. I'm there to make money not friends.


I respect that.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I respect that.


To tell you the truth, the state where I live, the union does'nt do much for their members. Minnisota, now that's another ballgame. Overtime after eight, time and a half on saturday, double time on sunday, a HELL of a nice retirement and vacation package. That's where the union is strong. They give you a debit card and your vacation pay is deposited there every three months. Last I heard that was three dollars an hour for time worked. Pretty frigging tasty if you ask me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd chime in more, but I'm having the "flashing patterns" part of a migraine (5 days now).
The headache part has been less, but the flashing comes & goes.
Makes it hard to read the computer screen.
I'm gonna take five.

Man, I wish I could take a snapshot of the funky flashing patterns growing in my sight right now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2011)

didnt yu do a video of it doobs, the printer with flashes right. eat some lsd and it might reverse the effects.lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> To tell you the truth, the state where I live, the union does'nt do much for their members. Minnisota, now that's another ballgame. Overtime after eight, time and a half on saturday, double time on sunday, a HELL of a nice retirement and vacation package. That's where the union is strong. They give you a debit card and your vacation pay is deposited there every three months. Last I heard that was three dollars an hour for time worked. Pretty frigging tasty if you ask me.


That is exactly what my cousin was telling me. He told me one week he worked 38 hours, but 12 of it was OT, because of over 8 hours. Not gonna say where I live, but in the midwest... He told me he gets $6 an hour put into his retirement package. Said they just expect people in that business to not live very long, because of their hard lifestyles that they give them a ton of benefits.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> riight on. i like the 240s.
> 
> my rsx is type s so right out the box the four banger is pumpin out 200horses.
> the short shifter is sweet and besides that ive got an injen cold air intake. i just received racing headers and i got the rest of the exhaust shipping in. im also gunna change out the throttle body and the intake manifold. lol and i need to do a brake job real soon


And you'll need a new clutch sooner than later. Headers are the best thing I put into the altima. I already had the intake and exhaust, when the headers got put on it was insane. Used to be 3rd would go up to 50 or 55... then the heads went in and 3rd would go to 90 or something. Just opened the whole engine up. 155 was the fastest I ever went. I didn't have any added downforce, so that was pretty scary, I thought the back end was just going to jump sideways (even though I was going strait). I also had 150 shot nitrous in her... was always fun to chirping the tires going into third.

And lol... yeah man... brakes would be good. Might even think about an upgrade, at least on the fronts. Maybe the S already has some nice crossdrilled rotors, but it's a good thing to be able to stop.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That is exactly what my cousin was telling me. He told me one week he worked 38 hours, but 12 of it was OT, because of over 8 hours. Not gonna say where I live, but in the midwest... He told me he gets $6 an hour put into his retirement package. Said they just expect people in that business to not live very long, because of their hard lifestyles that they give them a ton of benefits.


I live in a right to work state and unions are very weak. I went home from a job and the journeyman scale was about eight dollars an hour less than what I made, and I did'nt have monthly dues.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That is exactly what my cousin was telling me. He told me one week he worked 38 hours, but 12 of it was OT, because of over 8 hours. Not gonna say where I live, but in the midwest... He told me he gets $6 an hour put into his retirement package. Said they just expect people in that business to not live very long, because of their hard lifestyles that they give them a ton of benefits.


Yeah it's a live fast, die young, and leave a pretty corpse attitude. I've lived too long for the pretty corpse thing though. The worms might find me attractive but then again, they have such low standards.LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2011)

hey all you Club 600 Vaporizing Stoners..has anyone tried this here idea ????....... i had an epiphany about my burnt vape herb. instead of just tossing it in the trash after its used..lol.. what if i saved it in the freezer and kept accumulating it until i have about 2 oz ..and then make some canna butter!2 0z t0 1 lb butter.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whats up all? Just wanted to give everyone the heads up to what will be going on with me for the unforseen future! To make it simple i'm going through a lil relationship trouble here at the ponderosa and i think i need to take a substancial break to allow cooler heads to take place so i will be out of comission for a while not sure how long but until this is resolved one way or the other so over the next few days i will be posting what i can for you all and by the time this grow is complete i hope to have a full report and pictures of it if i can last that long here to the finish..lol you all know i will be dropping in from time to time to check in with you all and your grows so keep it growing and keep it real..Peace


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Doobie. I know exactly what you are talking about. I have been getting them since I was three. I know this because my first was at my sisters wedding. It's part of the reason I haven't been posting much lately as well. I'm convinced that the barometer has a lot to to with them. I've been lucky like you too lately where they haven't gone full blown. Not fun at all as I'm sure you know. I go full out puking until I'm dry heaving and I'm in the shower countless times getting my head under the shower head so I can get some relief from the excruciating headache so I can maybe get to sleep. Then the next day is not fun either. I call it my migraine hangover and it last a good day and sometimes two. 

Just wanted to say hello to everyone else and wish you all a great long weekend. Welcome to all the new members I've been seeing here the last couple of days. Looking forward to chatting with you all. In the meantime, I'm gonna try and eat and I'll catch up later.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whats up all? Just wanted to give everyone the heads up to what will be going on with me for the unforseen future! To make it simple i'm going through a lil relationship trouble here at the ponderosa and i think i need to take a substancial break to allow cooler heads to take place so i will be out of comission for a while not sure how long but until this is resolved one way or the other so over the next few days i will be posting what i can for you all and by the time this grow is complete i hope to have a full report and pictures of it if i can last that long here to the finish..lol you all know i will be dropping in from time to time to check in with you all and your grows so keep it growing and keep it real..Peace


I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey all you Club 600 Vaporizing Stoners..has anyone tried this here idea ????....... i had an epiphany about my burnt vape herb. instead of just tossing it in the trash after its used..lol.. what if i saved it in the freezer and kept accumulating it until i have about 2 oz ..and then make some canna butter!2 0z t0 1 lb butter.


I've thought many times about the same thing... and have probably close to 3 ozs right now waiting to do just that. I figure it's gotta do something, as there is still THC left in the vaped material that can be sucked out. Clarify your butter first, and heat/cool the weed/butter concoction 3 times for up to 2 hrs each time in a crockpot... that's my advice. I sometimes put a lot of water in there too to keep things from burning. Also makes cleanup easier, too. But I bet you already knew all this, DAT. . .   Lemme me know if you do it or not!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 2, 2011)

right on bro, i have a great outlook on things of this nature, if it is what it is it will stay that way! and not to mention at this point i cant help but say no matter how it turns out it will be ok with me!


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> right on bro, i have a great outlook on things of this nature, if it is what it is it will stay that way! and not to mention at this point i cant help but say no matter how it turns out it will be ok with me!


Just keep your head up and never let 'em see you sweat.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'd chime in more, but I'm having the "flashing patterns" part of a migraine (5 days now).
> The headache part has been less, but the flashing comes & goes.
> Makes it hard to read the computer screen.
> I'm gonna take five.
> ...


Oh, Ocular migraine that one is called, Doob. You shouldn't be looking at the computer screen at all... total darkenss. And lots of weed 

I get them from time to time, too, and if I don't chill they get full blown, and I've been hospitalized before from them! So nuts... scariest thing of my life. Thought I was having a stroke... 

Feel better, bud. And everyone else have a good weekend.... you especially, DUCHIE


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whats up all? Just wanted to give everyone the heads up to what will be going on with me for the unforseen future! To make it simple i'm going through a lil relationship trouble here at the ponderosa and i think i need to take a substancial break to allow cooler heads to take place so i will be out of comission for a while not sure how long but until this is resolved one way or the other so over the next few days i will be posting what i can for you all and by the time this grow is complete i hope to have a full report and pictures of it if i can last that long here to the finish..lol you all know i will be dropping in from time to time to check in with you all and your grows so keep it growing and keep it real..Peace


 Stay strong SB. I hope you can work things out for the best. Tough times and life can really put a wedge between us and our loved ones sometimes and has a tendency to stir up nasty shit that should really stay where it came from. Sober second thought is always a good thing here cause some words can really hurt.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey man its been in the works for a while now so you give it all you have and then you stop..Its always more difficult when you have young kids that are my everything though!! Thanks to you bro and i feel you..


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

Ripped right from my thread into the 600... Whodat taught me dat!! jeje I kid I kid 

3.5ish weeks 12/12 ('cept the SCROGS, they are only at about 2.5ish)... This is mostly cheese, 'cept the C4 x Caseyband and the BB x Grapefruit in the middle. Sorry, no color code this time


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Ripped right from my thread into the 600... Whodat taught me dat!! jeje I kid I kid
> 
> 3.5ish weeks 12/12 ('cept the SCROGS, they are only at about 2.5ish)... This is mostly cheese, 'cept the C4 x Caseyband and the BB x Grapefruit in the middle. Sorry, no color code this time


Very nice my friend.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 2, 2011)

Speaking on rides i just bought this audi a7....fucking love it..ill get a pic without my plate in it later.
Don't know about a short shifter but it is triptronic.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Very nice my friend.


Thanks homie. Running things a little different this time around... but liking the change


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey man its been in the works for a while now so you give it all you have and then you stop..Its always more difficult when you have young kids that are my everything though!! Thanks to you bro and i feel you..


 So I liked this for a second and then thought "what the hell is there to like about this", so I unliked it. I guess the only thing I like about it is your attitude and how you seem to be keeping your head on straight.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks homie. Running things a little different this time around... but liking the change


Man I'm still pretty green at this, and I enjoy making bad puns, but I can see that with every grow things will be tweeked the next go round. You know? Things don't stay static, they constantly change. You talk to people, learn new things, technology changes. That's what I find so freaking cool about it. You meet some good folks as well.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Sheesh, I am slighty haggered from the night at the pub and coffeehoos! And sheesh you guys can jibber jabber, lol. 

Just thought I'd say hi anyway.

Back to the bongo.

DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Man I'm still pretty green at this, and I enjoy making bad puns, but I can see that with every grow things will be tweeked the next go round. You know? Things don't stay static, they constantly change. You talk to people, learn new things, technology changes. That's what I find so freaking cool about it. You meet some good folks as well.


I hear that. It's fun... and sometimes something happens that at first you are unsure about, but then greatness results. I always vegged more time on less plants... this round has been the opposite-- less time with more plants. I was worried about the size of everything... but then the Cheese has spread the fuk out, and really taken well to the small amount of LSTing I've done. I look at the amount of tops per plant, and I'm stunned. Totally exceeded my initial thoughts, thus far, and I'm not even half way home yet. And yes, tons of good people on the 600... Why go anywhere else?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Sheesh, I am slighty haggered from the night at the pub and coffeehoos! And sheesh you guys can jibber jabber, lol.
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm joining you. . . KAAAAAAAAAAAS time   Have a good night DST brova


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Sheesh, I am slighty haggered from the night at the pub and coffeehoos! And sheesh you guys can jibber jabber, lol.
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi anyway.
> 
> ...


 Spoken like a true gentleman.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I hear that. It's fun... and sometimes something happens that at first you are unsure about, but then greatness results. I always vegged more time on less plants... this round has been the opposite-- less time with more plants. I was worried about the size of everything... but then the Cheese has spread the fuk out, and really taken well to the small amount of LSTing I've done. I look at the amount of tops per plant, and I'm stunned. Totally exceeded my initial thoughts, thus far, and I'm not even half way home yet. And yes, tons of good people on the 600... Why go anywhere else?


This is like my second day on this thread and it's almost like home. lol I'm doing the less is best now. Paying 100% attention to a small grow. I'd really like to learn the intricacies of growing and right now I think I'd be overwhelmed by a big project. The walk before you run technique I suppose it's called.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2011)

*Pot brownies give B.C. office workers buzz*



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/09/02/bc-pot-brownies.html


Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> This is like my second day on this thread and it's almost like home. lol I'm doing the less is best now. Paying 100% attention to a small grow. I'd really like to learn the intricacies of growing and right now I think I'd be overwhelmed by a big project. The walk before you run technique I suppose it's called.


Lol... reminds me of the opposite. Can't tell you how many threads I've seen on here that say something like, "I am going to start growing and think I know what I want to do. I'm going to get 8 - 1000w digital ballasts, MH and HPS bulbs for all of them. co2 is good too I read somewhere. I'm thinking 20gallon rezeviors for each plant (do you think that's enough)... etc, etc"

Having an plan/ attitude like yours will lead to success for sure. Leaning to walk first added with the ability to ask questions... and actually listen to the answers is the way to go. I almost can't wait to see what you are going to do in a couple years. lol, there I go getting ahead of things. How bout, I can't wait to see how your grow is going to turn out. Glad you stumbled upon the 6.

EDIT: Holy shit Duchie... that story is toooo much. I don't know what to think. It's kinda cool, in a way... but must have been pretty freaky for the peeps that didn't know what was going on. Haha, it said 3 employees were taken to the hospital... but it didn't say anything about the 4th employee who ate one, hung out at his desk for a bit, then went and took the rest for home.

Reminds me of the cop who called 911. That shit was funny right there. Things are moving really really really slowly.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 2, 2011)

You know what makes me sick.....sorry to gripe guys...but my girl is supposed to get her two year sober medalion tonight...and go figure shes hucking the fuck out of me to get her some.valium...drives me nuts to hear her spouting a bunch of bullshit about working the program..when the girl has a suboxone under her toung and valium in her stomach....thats why meetings make me sick..they are all full of shit..not all but i figure if she is.chairing aa meetings then anyone there could be fucked up and full of it....room full of bullshit.

Sorry guys im just stressed and she thinks cuz i own a pharmacy she can eat any pills she wants...oh ok ill just send the d.e.a over to you and you just let.em know you felt like it...theyll be good with that right? like one percent of my life is total wtf...the rest is great.though..whatever i have a room full of girls and all they wanna do is make my.lidfe easier......sorry guys


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

ahhh, you can't let some people speak for everyone. I've spent quite a bit of time at meetings and there are definitely some peeps that are "20 years sober" that are looped out of their minds... but there are good peeps. Maybe not in her particular meeting... but they are out there. I think if you are serious (like for real serious, not just saying it) about working the program there are surely people that are serious about helping you.

It makes me sick too though. Especially the peeps who fucking preach... and you know they are full of shit. Which brings me to a point about humans. If anyone is 'yelling' or 'preaching' about something really loudly (in voice or spirit) they are trying to distract you from the giant pile of bullshit right behind them. Reminds me of John Edwards, lol. My wife liked him way back and I said "that dude talks to much about being holy... he's totally full of shit". Gotta say, I called that one.

Today is day 8 for me. Too much damn reality. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> ahhh, you can't let some people speak for everyone. I've spent quite a bit of time at meetings and there are definitely some peeps that are "20 years sober" that are looped out of their minds... but there are good peeps. Maybe not in her particular meeting... but they are out there. I think if you are serious (like for real serious, not just saying it) about working the program there are surely people that are serious about helping you.
> 
> It makes me sick too though. Especially the peeps who fucking preach... and you know they are full of shit. Which brings me to a point about humans. If anyone is 'yelling' or 'preaching' about something really loudly (in voice or spirit) they are trying to distract you from the giant pile of bullshit right behind them. Reminds me of John Edwards, lol. My wife liked him way back and I said "that dude talks to much about being holy... he's totally full of shit". Gotta say, I called that one.
> 
> Today is day 8 for me. Too much damn reality. Grrrrrrr.


Just to lighten the mood a bit. I was just on a thread where a guy asked if seed banks replaced your purchase if it did'nt grow. The answer he got was, " Does Wendy's refund your money if the chili does'nt fill you up? " Man, I hit the floor laughing.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... reminds me of the opposite. Can't tell you how many threads I've seen on here that say something like, "I am going to start growing and think I know what I want to do. I'm going to get 8 - 1000w digital ballasts, MH and HPS bulbs for all of them. co2 is good too I read somewhere. I'm thinking 20gallon rezeviors for each plant (do you think that's enough)... etc, etc"
> 
> Having an plan/ attitude like yours will lead to success for sure. Leaning to walk first added with the ability to ask questions... and actually listen to the answers is the way to go. I almost can't wait to see what you are going to do in a couple years. lol, there I go getting ahead of things. How bout, I can't wait to see how your grow is going to turn out. Glad you stumbled upon the 6.
> 
> ...


 I know eh? Amateurs, pfft! Man, I would have went back to my desk and probably done the best damned day of work ever. My boss would have been saying something like, "well I'm guessing you didn't have any brownies, good work Johnson!" And I would gesture with a wink and a salute and finish my day happily. By the way, that rep comment wasn't supposed to be so brief. My flailing fingers just took off on me and sent it off before I could finish.


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 2, 2011)

I want a 600, rebuilding my grow with a 400 atm... Boo i am jealous!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2011)

Took an awesome pot plant... errr... plant pots pic today...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey all!

Good luck to all of you in the path of the tropical storm this Sunday. I know a few of ya that live down that way and at least two right in the path. It's going to be a hell of a mess.

Stay safe. HC


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It's great to hear that it is probably the strain... but that really breaks my heart. Becuase this crop is for others, not for me. I can maybe keep half an oz of each strain and have to sell the rest (legally of course, gotta love cali). I wish it were the other way, big yeild, don't care about high... then it wouldn't hurt so much to give it away. Aww well. At least I'll enjoy what I do smoke. And I'm with you D... I don't know if I like the sober or stoned rants better. Been a week with no smoke now. I can not wait to blaze a fatty. One giant benifit to taking extended breaks... I'm gonna be higher than any of yall have been for years and years... Off one bong load too, lol.


 Hurry up and geterdone 

The faster you got a junior on the way the faster we can blaze a fatty 

I need to test the new/used car on a roadtrip soon, windy roads sound fun.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

BC... ain't nobody wanting to get a move on with this shit more than me. My mouth is seriously watering looking at my buds. It's gonna take a hell of a lot of will power not to try a few tester hits. I mean damn this banana og is some stinky shit. And of course the door is always open, but like you are saying, it;d be a lot more fun to blaze a few. Plus I'm gonna get me an oil rig as my reward for gettinerdone. BHO ftw... mf.



slonez47 said:


> Just to lighten the mood a bit. I was just on a thread where a guy asked if seed banks replaced your purchase if it did'nt grow. The answer he got was, " Does Wendy's refund your money if the chili does'nt fill you up? " Man, I hit the floor laughing.


That's some funny shit right there. Reminds me of a old scene, not the same thing, but funny in a fast food place:
[youtube]KNQRqAoT-2c[/youtube]

ps. it sure is good the 600 doesn't have a topic... otherwise all my posts would be off topic and I'd be banned.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2011)

Checked the trichs on the Hero tonight, still not ready :/


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

It may not be ready... but it sure is packed with resin. Fuck man, hero is right. How long has she been going?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It may not be ready... but it sure is packed with resin. Fuck man, hero is right. How long has she been going?


 Truthfully i dont know...

Maybe 9 weeks?


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;EA-cwN6TYw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA-cwN6TYw4&feature=related[/video]

im sooooooooooooo high right now:bigjoi nt:


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2011)

Upload Complete





4


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

looks good to me. . . but yeah, still has more time. gonna pack on some weight, yes she is...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Good evening and good morning!

Was busy today getting some of the last of my grow box modifications finished. I added some shelves so I no longer have to fight stacking empty pots under the plants to adjust their distance from the light as they grow.












With this set up I can store my grow supplies underneath everything to save a bit of precious space in the rest of the room.

Only thing to do now is to make one exhaust duct from the squirrel cage fan to the window insert.

Seedlings are doing awesome possum, and cups are now adequately blacked-out:


















And over the past couple of weeks my poor bass has seen it's fair share of abuse, from spilling soda pop on the bottom end of the body, to knocking it over while it's in it's guitar stand yesterday, to having 30 pounds of plant pots getting bumped and knocked over into my bass knocking it to the ground tonight (*I threw it on the ground! Man, I ain't a part of your system!*).
So, I finally got it up off the floor and away from danger:


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 3, 2011)

They really.pack on a noticable difference in the last two weeks?...im at day fifty fifty two maybe and i feel like they slowed Down..they are im assuming sixty five to eighty day plants....they look fat now will they really grow from now till the end or do they just kinda harden up. i should get pics of all of em in the morning and pics of the same buds every day till finish..


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you think RIU should have a sympathy button? lol. You know when someone comes on and posts something that's bummed them out. Like I just lost my harvest to mites, or my wife just smoked my stash up, or something similar....it just doesn't feel right giving people like that Rep or a Like, lol. Sympathy buttons are the future, hehe.
DST has Sympathy for your post.....

Right, off to chop something, I feel the need.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

It is funny about the like thing. I want to recognize people's posts sometimes... but hitting like just doens't exactly feel appropriate.

stuck - I have found that some of my plants really packed on the weight the last 2-3 weeks before it was harvest time. They all build toward the end, but some more than others. Speaking of which, my plants have 8 days to go. On tuesday they were all standing up... on thursday two were leaning all the way over from the weight. Of course I did add some cancer to them (gravity) which is supposed to make them fatten up. Additives or not, the last couple weeks are weight builders, at least in my mind.

EDIT: Here's two more 'entries'.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Axes are looking sharp, jig! 
Is that the amplificador de la fatalidad?
And what stomp box you have there?

For any who wonder what sounds two Fenders can make together (Fender Telecaster custom):
*and I'll bet that Epiphone sounds suh-wheet running through that amp, too

[video=youtube;-aGMTrL0pGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aGMTrL0pGg[/video]
[video=youtube;vmnjnU55JL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmnjnU55JL4&NR=1[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Like you say Jig, a lot of plant fatten up th elast two weeks, ESPECIALLY KUSH based strains in my experience. I chopped my Chillberry Kush and the cola was so fat that there was unfortunately some mould in there (after me saying I didn't have mould problems, haha, what a dick). Well that was about 2 grams or so. The buds on the Chillberry are mighty, which makes me suspicious.....amazing ganja tends to come in not so elephantitis proportionios....??? lots of stroking of clean shaven chin in ponderation of the smoke to come...christ, I have taken a Brother Doob pill, lol, or maybe it was the Exo Cheese wake up joint and the DPQ after thought joint....back to that joint then. And a super sparklingly clean bong


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the Chillberry Kush. Not a lot of Ambers trichs, mostly cloudy and a few clear, guess I could have let it go but with the mould that would have beena risk I would have thought.





















Wakey wakey, bong of bakey!!! DOG and 70micron....grrrr






And here's the Moroccan hash (or whats left of it thatI was gifted at the pub the other day fukkin loverly jubs peeps....old school for sure.











Peace, happy dreams and sunny days.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Tasty looking buddage, D 
Too bad about the bit of bud rot, but at least you caught it before all was lost.
Dang, now I think I'm going to have to load a bowl of MTF and lay a button of hash over it!
Pics in a few 

*edit:
have to pop off the internet for a few minutes. For some reason, something is wonky to where Photoshop will hang during load up while Chrome or I.E. is running. I know it has something to do with Flash, but without Flash, I get no youtube and other flash-based vids for music tutorials.
Back in a few. I made a little vid, too, so give me about 10 minutes


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

sikk looking buds dst


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Allrighty!
Finally got it all sorted out 






















*before anyone freaks out, I'm not worried about being seen.
I'm legal at the State, County and local level, and the feds have better schemes to render than busting an OMMP cardholder who's in full compliance.
Peace!


[video=youtube;mlYpRT0Vjng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlYpRT0Vjng[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

yeii dobbie mate sikk vid mate..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Kind of "rushed" through it, but I had fun


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

i had fun watchin it lol.and flickin the camera that was funni as fuck lol..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, sorry about the thumb!
I keep forgetting our customs are 180-degrees opposite when it comes to that gesture.
Over here it's like saying "Right on!" or "A-OK!".
So, I hope no one takes offense 

*and if they do, I guess I got a thumb for them to avail themselves upon, eh?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

lol i take no offense to out i love them bong nice that mate ...what was the stone like off that stuff..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually a pretty mellow high.
The hash is from MTF and NorthernBerry, and the MTF bud that was harmed in the making of this vid was ripened to a borderline couchiness, but is offset by the brain high of the Northen Berry.
So just kind of floating, thinking, and getting hungry.
But I stayed up way too late (it's 5:30am here) so I better sign off until later today.
I hope the rest of your afternoon goes well!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

sound mate handed u rep cause that well deserved..good puttin face to a name


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2011)

Tried to hit you back, but I need to spread the love elsewhere before The Repbot 5000 resets my mojo for me 
Time to go drift off to sleep for a few hours


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

Great vid Doob! Really makes me want to run down to the glass shop and replace the broken bowl on my bong. Again very cool!

Hey guys, my son rodied last night for 3 Doors Down and Sick Puppies....that was cool! He's pretty tight in the local music scene and knows the guys from sick puppies. Later!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 3, 2011)

Well guys i feel much older today as yesterday i traded my girlfriend in and took out a new wife lol


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sound mate handed u rep cause that well deserved..good puttin face to a name


Whatcha know good Mr Murphy? That's Texan for Good Morning.  That tropical storm hit Texas like a premature ejaculation. Just a slow soaking rain, but we needed it.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Well guys i feel much older today as yesterday i traded my girlfriend in and took out a new wife lol


Marriage has that effect on a man. I have fifteen years invested in mine. Congrats brother!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Well guys i feel much older today as yesterday i traded my girlfriend in and took out a new wife lol


Wow mate. Congrats! I hope you got good trade in value, lol. In Oct it'll be 5 years for me and mine... best time of me life. It definitely has chilled me out. I haven't been arrested since I met her. 

EDIT: It's a bad ass little amp, huh. I just can't believe I got such a good deal. Speaking of wives... one reason mine is awesome is she's always right, lol. What I mean in this case is the other day I was having a grey one. Wife was out of town for a few days and we were talking on the phone. She said to drive to guitar center and spend some time there. Her feeling was I would get a notion as to what I should do about a new amp (it's been an ongoing thing for almost 2 months now). I went, stayed a few hours, played about 12 amps and found the super champs little brother, the vibro champ (nice name huh). So anyways, I really liked it and I really liked the price $175. Then I go home, check craigslist and what do you know... there is a guy in the next town over selling the exact amp I want at a great price. Not only that but there is a guy selling the footswitch for it, along with upgraded tubes... and he's one town over from where I grew up/ a bunch of my friends are. So within 4 days I went from clueless to owning a perfect amp becuase I listened to wifeys intuition.

The coolest part is both the guys selling the stuff of CL were really really great guys. We just hit it off on the phone talking about all kinds of shit. Me and the amp guy talked for about 30 minutes about a lot. I ask her about what to do with my gorw a lot, and she always seems to have the perfect advice, even though she doesn't grow or smoke a thing.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow mate. Congrats! I hope you got good trade in value, lol. In Oct it'll be 5 years for me and mine... best time of me life. It definitely has chilled me out. I haven't been arrested since I met her.


Man I can't say that. It took alittle longer for the wild child in me to die, it definitely was'nt immediate. I can say that I would'nt trade mine in for two twenty year olds and I have'nt been arrested in ten years. lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 3, 2011)

Great news 3eyes, congratz! I hope yours is as good as mine. I got mine almost 18 years ago and she's still working great. I think I can easily retire with this one.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats bro..rhats awsome..me? Mines got a hot ass younger sister..im looking to trade my girl in for the newer model...jk...but she is a smoker


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Great news 3eyes, congratz! I hope yours is as good as mine. I got mine almost 18 years ago and she's still working great. I think I can easily retire with this one.


I married in forty five days man and fifteen years later it's still going great. Been bumps for sure, but the good has always outweighed the bad.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 3, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> I married in forty five days man and fifteen years later it's still going great. Been bumps for sure, but the good has always outweighed the bad.


I've been with her for 9 years and engaged for 8 of them so it was only fair that i make an honest woman out of her after all we've got 2 beautiful girls and she's an awesome mam to my other 2 girls (yes i know 4 girls how lucky/unlucky can i be lol) also as i was told on more than 1 occasion yesterday your punching above your weight with her fella and how did you manage to pull that off lol i'm just happy that i could make 1 of her dreams come true and thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice one 3Eyes, hope you had a fantastic day my man!!!! Good darts old chumly whumly. 

I got some nice Silver Bubble ice today from may mate, proper props is this, very bubbly upon contact, super duper I would say old beans. Just going to load a bongowongo.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Good man!!!! Always nice to punch above ones weight.


3eyes said:


> I've been with her for 9 years and engaged for 8 of them so it was only fair that i make an honest woman out of her after all we've got 2 beautiful girls and she's an awesome mam to my other 2 girls (yes i know 4 girls how lucky/unlucky can i be lol) also as i was told on more than 1 occasion yesterday your punching above your weight with her fella and how did you manage to pull that off lol i'm just happy that i could make 1 of her dreams come true and thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

stuckonsticky said:


> Congrats bro..rhats awsome..me? Mines got a hot ass younger sister..im looking to trade my girl in for the newer model...jk...but she is a smoker


Would she be interested in meeting a tall, dark, and two outta three ain't bad ironworker? lol


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment 1768330View attachment 1768327My little lady at fives days. What do you think?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

3eyes said:


> i was told on more than 1 occasion yesterday your punching above your weight with her fella and how did you manage to pull that off


That's the way to do it. People say the same to me, "how did your stupid ass get such a nice girl"... I have no idea, but I'm not questioning it. Really stoked for you two. Specially her cause she finally got her big day.

Big saturday at the ranch here. Wife's painting the trim on the house and I'm putting the roof on the cat house... lol, you guys are going to laugh when you see the 'cat house'... it's a fucking person house. I really can't do things small. Call it the whodat syndrome. If it gives you any idea we bought 50+ 2x4's and 250 pounds of roof shingles.

EDIT: slonez... they look good. Nothing better than happy little babies, just busting to grow up into fine ladies.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2011)

went to the hydro store today to buy a 15 dollar bag of coco and walked away with a free $100 set of 5 gallon bubble bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> That's the way to do it. People say the same to me, "how did your stupid ass get such a nice girl"... I have no idea, but I'm not questioning it. Really stoked for you two. Specially her cause she finally got her big day.
> 
> Big saturday at the ranch here. Wife's painting the trim on the house and I'm putting the roof on the cat house... lol, you guys are going to laugh when you see the 'cat house'... it's a fucking person house. I really can't do things small. Call it the whodat syndrome. If it gives you any idea we bought 50+ 2x4's and 250 pounds of roof shingles.
> 
> EDIT: slonez... they look good. Nothing better than happy little babies, just busting to grow up into fine ladies.


Thanks jig. When it comes to relationships, I'm damn happy that opposites attract. I'd hate to wake up next to a dude. lol Will the cat house have a deck and pool?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> went to the hydro store today to buy a 15 dollar bag of coco and walked away with a free $100 set of 5 gallon bubble bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice score bro. You gonna use all of them? 



slonez47 said:


> lol Will the cat house have a deck and pool?


How did you know? haha. I does have nicer windows than the human house we stay in. Again, gotta love craigslist and shady cash only deals. I mean it's totally normal to sell windows out of your garage late at night, right?


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Nice score bro. You gonna use all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know? haha. I does have nicer windows than the human house we stay in. Again, gotta love craigslist and shady cash only deals. I mean it's totally normal to sell windows out of your garage late at night, right?


Completely normal. Don't mind the guy behind the curtain. lol


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 3, 2011)

wooooooooooow dooobie, so trippy seeing what the man behind the avatar looks like. and and i think yu might be like, crazy or something. lol, you gotta facebook? anyone gotta facebook for that matter. i wanna add yall


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> wooooooooooow dooobie, so trippy seeing what the man behind the avatar looks like. and and i think yu might be like, crazy or something. lol, you gotta facebook? anyone gotta facebook for that matter. i wanna add yall


I see from your location that you're a Finding Nemo fan.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> wooooooooooow dooobie, so trippy seeing what the man behind the avatar looks like. and and i think yu might be like, crazy or something. lol, you gotta facebook? anyone gotta facebook for that matter. i wanna add yall


Doob just had a late night and got GOing in the morning is all.


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey I was thinkin of thrown a scrog scene to support the colas. I'm in week 2 of flowering. Any advice? I topped the plants Half way through my 2 month veg n have posted pics a few pages back. I've been doing lst with strings to tie em down and get the canopy a little more even. Should I toss a screen up?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

It couldn't hurt. If they are gonna need supporting you will need to do something and better to do something now than when you have fat sticky buds everywhere. Do it.

[youtube]lmUZGdi7Ty4[/youtube]


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

Bahahahaha do it. Do it good! We got some rope . I feel like w as much rope and wood we use we might be building a fucking ship lol


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment 1768454


jigfresh said:


> It couldn't hurt. If they are gonna need supporting you will need to do something and better to do something now than when you have fat sticky buds everywhere. Do it.
> 
> [youtube]lmUZGdi7Ty4[/youtube]


I'm thinking of putting a screen up. What do you think? Inch and a half outta work.


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

How much area should my screen be?the wood on the floor is about 4x6 and I got (2) 600 w. I got 6 I'm taking keeping in flower. How far apart should the be and ect. that's 7 but we got one reverting back to veg.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say for the area, to make it as big as possible, while allowing yourself room to work. Don't want to shut yourself out. And for spacing, maybe like 6 inch squares? something like that should be good. Check out whodats string screen https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2-27.html


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 3, 2011)

After a long ass day theres nothing better than a fat head of the dogs and two hits on this cheese pipe( don't laught at it i got it free) and thats me for the night.. Think i'll be investing in some proper glass some time soon, till then this is gonna get hit


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

I ment how should I spread the plants apart


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

as wide as possible with them still in good light, and so you can move around.

Hey doc, looks like a good night over there. Cool pipe. At least you have some kinda RooR glass, lol. It's more than I have.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blueberry-Custom-Dreadnought-Acoustic-Guitar-PATRIOT-/110713646036?pt=Guitar&hash=item19c70c2bd4

Even if you don't give a hoot about guitars but you have an appreciation for art and craftsmanship then you should check this out. A mere $25000 US is all this beauty will cost ya.


----------



## purplehazE3 (Sep 3, 2011)

so i wanna do 2 600hps i know its 1200 but still 2 600 lol so queestion how many plants? rooms 11 x 8 x 6


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

The rooms only 6 ft high? I got two hps under a 4x 8 about. I think that's stretching it. And about a foot above my plants. U should go by area Plant depends on set up and size of the plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

purplehazE3 said:


> so i wanna do 2 600hps i know its 1200 but still 2 600 lol so queestion how many plants? rooms 11 x 8 x 6


Really depends man. You could grow one giant plant stetched across a 10x7 screen. That would be an epic grow. Not the most efficient, but if you actually did it you'd be famous.

Or you could do a giant sea of green with 250-350 plants. Your choice.


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

Y'all think I'll produce 2+ pounds?


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2011)

only time will tell bro,looking good tho,as you know.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

haha, what up G. I guess you've recovered from last night.


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks man, first grow. I'm so impatient lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> haha, what up G. I guess you've recovered from last night.


yea,still a lil foggy eyed,but ok for the most part.
coll football,my team did good today.


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol you talkin about the other night when I was drunk?


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 3, 2011)

this is day 6 since they broke ground its kinda crazy cuz they look good to me and my ppm's are at 650 most people have told me and i have read this is way to high for autos but its working beautifully "to me anyway" they are getting bigger every few hours believe it or not let me know what ya guys think am i on a good track with these auto's and i mean for day 5 size wise are they doing good any advice or response would be appreciated


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2011)

Zedsded said:


> Thanks man, first grow. I'm so impatient lol


thats whats up,keep it grow going smooth,and it will all fall in place,atleast we hope....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2011)

greenthumbsman said:


> this is day 6 since they broke ground its kinda crazy cuz they look good to me and my ppm's are at 650 most people have told me and i have read this is way to high for autos but its working beautifully "to me anyway" they are getting bigger every few hours believe it or not let me know what ya guys think am i on a good track with these auto's and i mean for day 5 size wise are they doing good any advice or response would be appreciated


Some advice... you can always tell if your ppms are too low or too high when you do DWC. If the ppms are climbing over time, the you have too much. If they are falling, you have too little. If they are stable than all is well. This is because the plants can eat and drink as they wish, so if the ppms are rising, they are drinking more than they are eating, so you can look at is as not enough water for the nutes, or too many nutes for the water (basically the same thing). The opposite is true as well.

That's one of the reasons I love DWC!

EDIT: I swear there are at least three of you guys on Day 5 from seed. Was there a giant 'pop' party on monday or tuesday?


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning peeps, woke up to my 7foot tree outside lying on it's side....fukin nice wake up eh. Ah well, back to my cereal, lol.

Take it easy and have a nice peaceful Sunday people.



Zedsded said:


> Y'all think I'll produce 2+ pounds?


 [youtube]tpfhGC4dFu8[/youtube] It ain't all about the green.....oh yeh it fukkin is, lol..


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 4, 2011)

Who ever said money doesn't grow on trees is a liar lol


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 4, 2011)

ya thats how i do my regular photoperiod strains but i wasnt exactly to sure if i was to high with the autos as this is my first auto grow but it looks like they are handling them and starting to take off


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 4, 2011)

me to man i love the dwc its all i do anymore i do one or two each grow in soil just cuz i like the taste and different flavors i get from my dwc sys i can already tell i have a few dif phenos already im prty stoked to see the outcome of this first time auto the critical strain is already showing longer thinner leafs so im taking it that its gunna be more sativa dominate


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Some advice... you can always tell if your ppms are too low or too high when you do DWC. If the ppms are climbing over time, the you have too much. If they are falling, you have too little. If they are stable than all is well. This is because the plants can eat and drink as they wish, so if the ppms are rising, they are drinking more than they are eating, so you can look at is as not enough water for the nutes, or too many nutes for the water (basically the same thing). The opposite is true as well.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I love DWC!
> 
> EDIT: I swear there are at least three of you guys on Day 5 from seed. Was there a giant 'pop' party on monday or tuesday?


I have a day five picture too jig. lol


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 4, 2011)

Is dwc better producing then ebb? I am ganna try hydro w a few dwc, but I was wondering what the best investment for a big dro system. Ebb is like 400 big ones.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 4, 2011)

i would go with dwc cheap and easy to maintain with my photoperiod strains like my jack herer i use 5 gal buckets with fitted netted pots one air pump with good stone and have root masses that will fill the whole bucket "bigger root mass bigger yield"


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 4, 2011)

I heard a full sog is good w ebb table can yield 60 oz a 3.5x35 area.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2011)

Selene by sannie day 51. I just thought she was photogenic





cof


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy shit that beutiful...rep for that one


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Selene by sannie day 51. I just thought she was photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like the website, almost a perfect match, I really love the colors on her Cof, nice job !!!!


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks just like the website, almost a perfect match, I really love the colors on her Cof, nice job !!!!


Bill. I've read several of your posts and you've always been a class act brother. I lamo when you checked some lame trying to drop into someones thread. Here's to you my friend. Salude!


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 4, 2011)

Heres my girls at day fifty six or seven not sure


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Selene by sannie day 51. I just thought she was photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Definitely model material.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 4, 2011)

stuckonsticky said:


> Heres my girls at day fifty six or seven not sure


Let me predict your future sticky. I see some kick ass bud and sieve work ahead of you my friend. Very nice!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Selene by sannie day 51. I just thought she was photogenic
> 
> 
> cof


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello peeps, I have 2 600 watt lamps. Can I join the club or do I need ti\o look for a 1200 watt club?


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2011)

Red1966 said:


> Hello peeps, I have 2 600 watt lamps. Can I join the club or do I need ti\o look for a 1200 watt club?


your fittin in already...........get some pics up bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2011)

I know we got some gamers out here in the Six, anyone picking up a copy of this in October??

[video=youtube;G-ukxgldpOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ukxgldpOo&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

There spot on them mate..excellent mate


slonez47 said:


> very nice! Definitely model material.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, plants grown from seed planted 34 days ago. Half in Fox Farms, half in Miracle Gro soil. Nutes are the same split. Two plants (#1,2) are Barney's Farm LSD, the rest are bagseed. Under 2 X 600w MH now, first three weeks under 216w T5HO (4 X 54w 4" flouros). Started 1500ppm CO2 3 days ago. In two pics, #361, 358, you can see a pot marked #7. What's causing the leaves to curl inward like that? It's only the one plant doing that.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 4, 2011)

Just ordered another six hundo LIFE IS GOOD AND GETTING BETTER


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

nice stuckonsticky..how many will that be now ...


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice stuckonsticky..how many will that be now ...


whats up brutha...i used to have a six hundo and a four hundo. But in the spirit of good growing i donated my four.to someone who couldnt afford to buy one......i told him it will grow AWSOME tommatoes since it wouldnt be right to incite growing weed...wink wink....
anyway the nugs were insane in the room with the thousand watts..so this time i wasnt able to grab another light because of time or whatever so i just used the six hundo this time...i am kicking myself for being lazy now though because with the additional 400 in my five by four and a half foot room the buds were alot bigger..i didnt.think itd make that much of a dif but it does...so i ordered a sun lite supply set up..same company made my 400. So im gonna hope the addition six hundo will bring me to the next level....but im still happy as hell with the six


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

nice bro excellent thought of giving it to sumone in need i like that pal..


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I know we got some gamers out here in the Six, anyone picking up a copy of this in October??


I'm getting it for the PC man. Do you know if there is cross platform support (i'm guessing you are getting the ps3 version?). My dad just built me a fucking SICK gaming rig and I can't wait to try this game on it. Supposed to be the only game out (when it's out) that uses dx11 properly. Can not wait!

ALso, I must say I'm quite disappointed I missed you giving the smack down to some deserving twat. BC is a good man indeed. You got a good radar slonez.

EDIT: just watched the video again. Holy shit. I get a little turned on by the graphics, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Selene by sannie day 51. I just thought she was photogenic


And you sir are absolutely correct. She's definitely a super model. So many colors, it's like you got out the paint brush. I just love the bits of purp mixed into the buds. Just WOW.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh by the way i chopped a tiny nug off my purple kush plant three days ago..it was smokable this morning..im smoking.it now and im fuckin ripped after two hits and i am SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW..it fuckin sucks buying ganja in the streets so to say..and it was a long ass wait buying fucking 3.5 for sixty god danged dollars when all those wasted dollars could have bought my son a video game or a new f ing bike....so i am jumping for joy right now and i may just call the dealer to tell him his mothers a whore and hang up...nah hes my.good friend but paybacks a bitch...watch hell want ozs for like a hundo...i dont think so homie...i aint sellin one blizz...if i do ill just be giving him my money in a month


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

then you'd be buying your stuff from him, lol. It's funny, I go into clubs sometimes to try and sell my stuff (cali) and I'll see some really really good looking herb and think. I'll just get a gram of it, try it out. But fuck me. I ain't paying $20 for a gram of pot. I did the math and my last grow cost me $23/ oz to grow. That sounds more like it.

Glad it is turning out good.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 4, 2011)

I missed the BC smackdown too  I'll go searching later and find it for us...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2011)

So I found this article about encouraging college students to smoke weed instead of drink alcohol. The argument is students are going to party, plain and simple fact, so why not give the safer alternative? 
http://www.theweedblog.com/encourage-marijuana-use-in-college/#utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheWeedBlogcom+%28THE+Weed+Blog%29
Here's some quick stats from the article. I highlighted the red one. If you can't trust your friends...?

Every year:
&#8212;1,825 college students between the ages of 18 and 24 die from alcohol-related injuries, including motor vehicle crashes.
&#8212;599,000 students between the ages of 18 and 24 are injured under the influence of alcohol.
*&#8212;696,000 students between the ages of 18 and 24 are assaulted by another student who they had been drinking with.*
&#8212;97,000 victims of alcohol-related sexual assault or date rape.
&#8212;About 25 percent of college students report academic consequences of their drinking including missing class, falling behind, doing poorly on exams or papers and receiving lower grades overall.
&#8212;Over 150,000 students develop an alcohol-related health problem and between 1.2 and 1.5 percent of students indicate that they tried to commit suicide within the past year due to drinking or drug use.
&#8212;More than 25 percent of administrators from schools with relatively low drinking levels and over 50 percent from schools with high drinking levels say their campuses have a &#8220;moderate&#8221; or &#8220;major&#8221; problem with alcohol-related property damage.
&#8212;31 percent of college students met criteria for a diagnosis of alcohol abuse and 6 percent for a diagnosis of alcohol dependence in the past 12 months.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I missed the BC smackdown too  I'll go searching later and find it for us...


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/408063-hows-she-lookin.html#post5453578


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> then you'd be buying your stuff from him, lol. It's funny, I go into clubs sometimes to try and sell my stuff (cali) and I'll see some really really good looking herb and think. I'll just get a gram of it, try it out. But fuck me. I ain't paying $20 for a gram of pot. I did the math and my last grow cost me $23/ oz to grow. That sounds more like it.
> 
> Glad it is turning out good.


My last grow pulled 8-oz (had root issues with half of my plants so yield was a lot less than expected) in 90-ish days.
$81 for lights & fans through PG&E in Oregon, $15 for Jack's Classic nutes, $15 for soil & perlite, and used about $3 of my Strategic Neem Oil Reserves, and I'll add $10 for miscellaneous things like bamboo sticks and little plastic name stakes, etc.
I didn't use supplements, other than a few teaspoons of epsom salts used for a few foliar feedings.
So $124 divided by 8(ounces) = $15.50 per ounce of primo bud.
And I don't know how much usable trimmings I threw away (I kept about 2-ounces of sugarleaves, but am saving it up until I'm done with the next grow to add to it before I process it out)
This grow I spent a little more by getting a pound of mychorrizae and a gallon of Berry Sweet (smells JUST like the raspberry patch in the back yard when I was a little kid), and upgrades to the grow box, a new Hortilux bulb, etc.
So this grow will be "much" more costly, but I'm physically better equipped to keep on it and the mychorrizae & Sweet will boost the yield up to normal levels. 
Even if it doubles the cost, it's still only $30 an ounce 
Growing has been one of the single most enjoyable and therapeutic things I've gotten into as an adult, not including the recreational, medical & psychological benefits 
Enough of my yapping, time for some bongage.
Carry on!


****AND***
*
*If I had not decided to grow my own (and been allowed to by my Boss Lady), I'd never met so many cool, interesting, and smart people by seeking info online and coming here to RIU and Club 600.*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

Eyup peeps some pics of my up and comin 600w girls, slh, blue cheese and livers/blues....ill chuck some more up in a few weeks

*




**




**




*


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice mate what you think of them pots I've ears people going crazy for them ..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

There spot on mate i like um, in the pic above i ran out of coco so i just stud the 1L in the 6s so they was the same hight i take um out the 1Ls when i pot up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

Heh, heh, I'm working on my grow box today, trying to get it all finished up (*the seedlings are doing GREAT!*) and have decided to equip my grow box with an interior webcam.
I've had a webcam for a few years, but never use it, soooo....

....I'll be using a convex mirror to aim the webcam back into the grow area for a more complete view than if I point the camera directly at the plants ("_*WARNING! The object in the mirror is closer than it looks!*_"  ), and since I'm online most of the time, if you see me online here, I'll have my webcam hooked up and running through Yahoo Messenger or will look into any free webcam websites that might(*?*) be out there (*any suggestions?*).
I'll have pics of it all in a day or two, and will let you know when my Cyborg Grow Box mk-5.75 is fully operational and ready for battle


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey cof, you guys hanging in there down there? 

Here are some shots of the Uber Kush x Deep Blue. Little xmas trees, they are healthy but have deathly slow vertical growth so I think I'll flip them tonight along with Ts Lush. All three turned out to be female and Ill take clones in a couple of days. Good luck with the rain.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2011)

We're getting some much needed rain in my area. The reports for your area are not good, cause that's where this rain is headed...like you need more.

Good looking group of girls-they're the only ones...you recieved all of the beans.



cof


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2011)

look more like Deep Blues than anything else I seen. Short dumpy mofos...


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey cof, you guys hanging in there down there?
> 
> Here are some shots of the Uber Kush x Deep Blue. Little xmas trees, they are healthy but have deathly slow vertical growth so I think I'll flip them tonight along with Ts Lush. All three turned out to be female and Ill take clones in a couple of days. Good luck with the rain.
> 
> View attachment 1769943View attachment 1769944View attachment 1769945


Hi guys and gals, relatives in town today so been on the tourist guide tip....off course we had stops at all the beer stops (older relatives so no smoking, just the odd, "Oh, I need to nip off here for a minute, quick pipe around the corners type thing, lol). Back home and everyone is farting and tucked up in bed while DST smokes the DOG and bongs his brains out in the stinky room. I love my stelthy stinky room, hahaha.

Hope all are great in the world, and just to let you know, in my drunken state I have come up with the answer to all the worlds problems....

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIN COME ONE!!!! GET ONE DOWN YE!

dst


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2011)

DST said:


> look more like Deep Blues than anything else I seen. Short dumpy mofos...
> 
> Hi guys and gals, relatives in town today so been on the tourist guide tip....off course we had stops at all the beer stops (older relatives so no smoking, just the odd, "Oh, I need to nip off here for a minute, quick pipe around the corners type thing, lol). Back home and everyone is farting and tucked up in bed while DST smokes the DOG and bongs his brains out in the stinky room. I love my stelthy stinky room, hahaha.
> 
> ...


 Smokin on this Northern Skunk and Acapulco has me lifted and grounded at the same time!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 4, 2011)

This is a Vanilla Kush 4 weeks into 12-12 grown under a 600


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2011)

Bill, I reckon you are a grounded type of dude anyway, lol. How ya doing this fine day? I am freakin cookoo, hehe. About to have a bone of this Silver Bubble hash, bubbles up a storm and tastes like lemon cup cakes to smoke, fuk me I want more.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Bill, I reckon you are a grounded type of dude anyway, lol. How ya doing this fine day? I am freakin cookoo, hehe. About to have a bone of this Silver Bubble hash, bubbles up a storm and tastes like lemon cup cakes to smoke, fuk me I want more.


 Tested out the new bubble bags today, probably about 6 different strains in the trim, smoked of the 90 bag and it was super tasty, cant really describe it, but it really packs a wallop!!. Today is warm and humid so im not doing much, might take a trip to the junkyard to pick up a sideview mirror for my new project


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2011)

You spying on people? lol, I think it was in here I posted about spoinnetjes.

So the 90? Is it the uber bubbly nuts that it is supposed to be? This silver bubble hash smokes like oil. bubbling like a bubbly thing bubbles, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2011)

Grape Kush 6 Weeks


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, so it might not have be, Irene, or Jan, or whatever hurricane last night, but this is what I woke up to this morgen.





And on that note I am off to bed. It's safe for you all to come out now...................

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Ok, so it might not have be, Irene, or Jan, or whatever hurricane last night, but this is what I woke up to this morgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"_*To be, or not to be, that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? 

To die, to sleep,
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache, and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to: 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wished. 

To die, to sleep;
To sleep, perchance to dream &#8211; ay, there's the rub:
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come,
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause &#8211; there's the respect
That makes calamity of so long life.

For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
The oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely,
The pangs of disprized love, the law&#8217;s delay,
The insolence of office, and the spurns
That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
When he himself might his quietus make
With a bare bodkin? 

Who would fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscovered country from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will,
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of?

Thus conscience does make cowards of us all,
And thus the native hue of resolution
Is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought,
And enterprises of great pith and moment,
With this regard their currents turn awry,
And lose the name of action. 

Soft you now,
The fair Ophelia! 
Nymph, in thy orisons
Be all my sins remembered.*_"

...*or*...
She ain't hurt, she's just "*resting*" 
...*or*...
"*You should have seen the OTHER plant!*"

What would have been the coolest would have been if the plant had been blown in from someone *else's* garden!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

hahah, doobsly i cant stop laughing at your avitar.. my next club 600 photo entry is in dedication to you doobs.hahhaha thanks doobs.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> She ain't hurt, she's just "*resting*"
> ...or...
> "*You should have seen the OTHER plant!*"
> 
> What would have been the coolest would have been if the plant had been blown in from someone *else's* garden!


That stuff would look good in my back yard  hehe


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 4, 2011)

Just wanted to show you guys how much is actually.fitting under my 600..i camt wait to see thr difference when the other six hundo gets here..i know it wont really help for the last three weeks of flower or will it make a difference..i can tell some of the plants are at the very.least sativa dominant..its really wild to see the difference of how a sat and an indica develope side by side so i guess the light will be here in three days or so. .Yeah i.guess if the super lemon haze goes a hundred days it will help right?dont they, whoever they are say the last few weeks they really pack em on?
My room is a four and half feet wide by five feet long with about seven feet of height..do you guys think i screwed myself by lettin em get too tall..i meant to keep em short but they stretched shitloads in flowerings beggining


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello all. Hope everyone is well. Love the Selene cof, she's pretty. 

DST. I know exactly what you mean about sneaking around corners when out with family. Kinda pisses me off sometimes though because it's just so damned ridiculous. Now it's one thing when your out in public but in your own home that bites the big one and I feel your pain there too. I need a man cave sooo bad. Somewhere in the lowly depths of my domain. 

Speaking of Deep Blue and Deep Blue crosses. Here's an update on my Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper. And then a Deep Blue I just chopped yesterday. A little early but I have the other two finishing up nicely.


Deep Blue X JTR Day 29 12/12. I'm expecting a nice cola from this girl. 




Deep Blue Day 59 Flower. @50g trimmed wet. It is the smallest of the 3 but the quickest/most finished so far. Seems to be more towering calyx, foxtailing than the other two. 


Duchie


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

HOT HOT HOT
FRESH OFF THE PRESS. 
SOME CLUB 600 LSD. mmmm good..

[youtube]m_NholHANoY[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

Faaaar out, man!
Brings me back to the late 60's when my parents would hire a neighborhood girl (teenage chicks who were daughters of my parents friends, or older sisters of mine (or of my older sister) to babysit me & my older sister while the parents had a night on the town, and they'd sit around and gab about smoking pot and dropping acid.

They used to go on in great detail about their trips.
Groovy times...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

Now I have to pick out a new song to learn and make a new vid... 

Going to take me up into the evening, since I'm picking a weed song from a huge online list, and I've never heard 99.9999% of any of them.
So I have a new song to learn and record tonight!
But I'm going to record using my SPDIF cable from the GT-10B into the soundcard so I can have my bass as a separate and clean track to enhance in Ableton (_*it has "rack-quality" software fx that make stuff sound suh-wheet*_).
But have to pick out a killer tune and learn it first....
The hunt begins!


***edit:
6:08pm PST
Song has been selected.
My poor fingertips will be " _*Smokin'*_ " by the time I finish this vid tonight


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 4, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/408063-hows-she-lookin.html#post5453578


Still couldn't find who and where you smacked down. It's hard with a lil ol iPhone. I'll just stare at your bud shots instead. Who needs to know about all the dumbos on riu anyway?! We know they're there, no need to give them attention. Lmfao  homie! your grow is looking tops.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

just chillin out and vaporizing on a lovely Sunday Afternnon


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 4, 2011)

where do i get that 600 logo jawn piece?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2011)

Well Doc. Aside from the fact that your playing with dolls that seem to have quite an assortment of clothing and accessories, not to mention it's own laptop, all while apparently being a childless individual, this is pretty funny shit.  Got to give you A+ for creativity for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

BC. I'm convinced you are/ were one or more of three things. A doorman/ bouncer, a black belt in something, a jedi knight. People get on a thread, and you just look into their eyes and say "you don't want to be on this thread"... and they say "I don't want to be on this thread". Fucking obiwan.



DST said:


> And on that note I am off to bed. It's safe for you all to come out now...................


Jeezus D. Could you kindly remind me to never spend the evening with you after a day of drinking with relatives and having secret tokes off to the side. Hope tomorrow is better for you. No clowns in sight. 

Wally:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/

Amber. The picture of the teeth almost made me throw up. Let's stick with the pics of the little guy from now on eh?


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 4, 2011)

and this

http://october2011.org/frontpage


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 4, 2011)

no photoshop alowed if im not mistaken, wich im not.

no photo editing*


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 4, 2011)

microsoft paint brahemian


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 4, 2011)

hey i need club 600 help  dunno if you remember me posted a few times only
posted this elsewhere and got nothing... plus i need experienced growers advice on ALL this ... thanks plz!!!!!! 

this is my first medical grow... flowering 5 plants (two mini) that were vegged well under CFL/flouro 250watt+ it was all i had and now i'm paying for it because my fav plant Chem4 is stretched out is looking real shitty unlike my other plants... even my plants that were vegged pretty well aren't getting big colas for 25-30 days... i checked others, for the whole flowering ive been using Lumatek 1000watt... anyways I want to chop the skinnyass Chem4 into a bunch of clones its at about 25 days into flower its not gonna give me much at all, is it possible, it has more than hairs on it lol see for yourself...

View attachment 1769040View attachment 1769041
It was an expensive clone and it would give me MANY more clones than bud is it even possible though? that's some small buds there....

also.... here's one of my regular plants that im not really satisfied with... (searched other's flowering times and compared) it's not lookin like its goin to FILL out like those bigass colas i see... and im afriad my next grow will do the same, tell me if its because it was veg'd under cfl even though it was well done! just not enough nodes? im afraid the sativa's im veging now wont fillup with big colas, i don't see how they will with what im experiencing now under my 1kwatt lumatek (temps are fine)... heres the purple diesel pic day25-30 of flower (not of 12/12)
View attachment 1769044


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not gonna be much help, sorry. I've never taken clones so I can't offer advice on that... but I can say that whatever is keeping the buds small has nothing to do with vegging under cfls. (at least in my opinion... i may be wrong) I've vegged under 250w hid and the plants were stretchy little bitches. I left them alone for nearly 2 weeks, came home and practically everything was in the shade from the leaves up against the light. I then flowered under a 1000w and the buds got just as fat as any other grow. You may have less budsites when you veg like that... but it shouldn't effect bud Size.

I agree they don't look as fat as they should, by any means. How far away is the 1000w and how big of an area is it covering? I would think the plants just aren't getting the intense light they should. If that's not the case I would start looking other places. One thought is maybe the root ball isn't very big. I only tried soil once and found that we are really in the business of growing healthy roots. Those roots are what grow buds. Maybe your soil and or pots aren't allowing enough oxygen to the roots. Or maybe the soil isn't 'alive' enough to make the roots flourish. Though small the buds look healthy and pretty good from what I see... but as you suspect there is something amiss.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 4, 2011)

looks like it could be nute burn


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> no photoshop alowed if im not mistaken, wich im not.
> 
> no photo editing*





wally nutter said:


> microsoft paint brahemian


I don't even think wally knows there's a competition going on. Hey wally. We are having a picture competition. you are supposed to print out the 600 logo and put it on sticker paper stuff. Stick it up around town, where-ever you want. Best entry wins a shit load of cool stuff from DST. A bunch of seeds and more goodies. I think the comp will run not too much longer if you wanna get some entries in.

peace


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not gonna be much help, sorry. I've never taken clones so I can't offer advice on that... but I can say that whatever is keeping the buds small has nothing to do with vegging under cfls. (at least in my opinion... i may be wrong) I've vegged under 250w hid and the plants were stretchy little bitches. I left them alone for nearly 2 weeks, came home and practically everything was in the shade from the leaves up against the light. I then flowered under a 1000w and the buds got just as fat as any other grow. You may have less budsites when you veg like that... but it shouldn't effect bud Size.
> 
> I agree they don't look as fat as they should, by any means. How far away is the 1000w and how big of an area is it covering? I would think the plants just aren't getting the intense light they should. If that's not the case I would start looking other places. One thought is maybe the root ball isn't very big. I only tried soil once and found that we are really in the business of growing healthy roots. Those roots are what grow buds. Maybe your soil and or pots aren't allowing enough oxygen to the roots. Or maybe the soil isn't 'alive' enough to make the roots flourish. Though small the buds look healthy and pretty good from what I see... but as you suspect there is something amiss.


 Yea thanks i could tell something was wrong.. i mean ive seen guys with 400 watts and they had decent colas with not that MANY nodes... and the thing is... the room is small, right above all the plants 12-15 inch... temps are 80 w/ lights... i don't get it... fan leaves die here and there but thats semi-normal... in SmartPots.. i don't overwater and they are fed well.. anyone else got advice keep posting >.>


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 4, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> hey i need club 600 help  dunno if you remember me posted a few times only
> posted this elsewhere and got nothing... plus i need experienced growers advice on ALL this ... thanks plz!!!!!!
> 
> this is my first medical grow... flowering 5 plants (two mini) that were vegged well under CFL/flouro 250watt+ it was all i had and now i'm paying for it because my fav plant Chem4 is stretched out is looking real shitty unlike my other plants... even my plants that were vegged pretty well aren't getting big colas for 25-30 days... i checked others, for the whole flowering ive been using Lumatek 1000watt... anyways I want to chop the skinnyass Chem4 into a bunch of clones its at about 25 days into flower its not gonna give me much at all, is it possible, it has more than hairs on it lol see for yourself...
> ...


Yeah something is up with those. Whats in the soil?have you checked the run off? Possibly miss a few waterings? Its something.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I don't even think wally knows there's a competition going on. Hey wally. We are having a picture competition. you are supposed to print out the 600 logo and put it on sticker paper stuff. Stick it up around town, where-ever you want. Best entry wins a shit load of cool stuff from DST. A bunch of seeds and more goodies. I think the comp will run not too much longer if you wanna get some entries in.
> 
> peace


yeah im kinda aware, i cant print stickers and i took this picture today so i jus tthrewa 600 logo in dar. maybe ill get some sick shot soon. i dont have killer plants to get one with thouigh but well see


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont have a printer.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/Peoplesuprise


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I dont have a printer.


Kinkos? Good to see you whodat. Was just in the other room thinking, wonder where whodat is. Haha, you are right here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well Doc. Aside from the fact that your playing with dolls that seem to have quite an assortment of clothing and accessories, not to mention it's own laptop, all while apparently being a childless individual, this is pretty funny shit.  Got to give you A+ for creativity for sure.


I DONT WANT AN A+! i WANT THOSE FUCKIN SEEDS AND I WANT THEM NOW!!! IM SICK OF WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!
YA HERE THAT DST!!!!HA
I HAVE MORE "LIKES" THAN ANYONE!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

One of the things I like about the 600 is that it's free of screaming. Well, most of the time anyways.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry Doc, I was just pokin fun at ya. Didn't mean to stir up any bad emotions.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I don't even think wally knows there's a competition going on. Hey wally. We are having a picture competition. you are supposed to print out the 600 logo and put it on sticker paper stuff. Stick it up around town, where-ever you want. Best entry wins a shit load of cool stuff from DST. A bunch of seeds and more goodies. I think the comp will run not too much longer if you wanna get some entries in.
> 
> peace


Also, can be printed on regular paper, or glossy photo paper, and applied with backing tape or spray adhesive.



kingdevin said:


> hey i need club 600 help  dunno if you remember me posted a few times only
> posted this elsewhere and got nothing... plus i need experienced growers advice on ALL this ... thanks plz!!!!!!
> 
> this is my first medical grow... flowering 5 plants (two mini) that were vegged well under CFL/flouro 250watt+ it was all i had and now i'm paying for it because my fav plant Chem4 is stretched out is looking real shitty unlike my other plants... even my plants that were vegged pretty well aren't getting big colas for 25-30 days... i checked others, for the whole flowering ive been using Lumatek 1000watt... anyways I want to chop the skinnyass Chem4 into a bunch of clones its at about 25 days into flower its not gonna give me much at all, is it possible, it has more than hairs on it lol see for yourself...
> ...


Your plants look like a few of mine did.
Some of mine had problems in the root system in that some numbskull (me) left some of the pots sitting in water far too lang after watering (10-minute wicking is fine, but not overnight, and certainly NOT multiple times like I did).
It really hurt the rhizoshpere, killing most of the beneficial organisms that provide the plant with most of it's nutrient needs.
They were stunted and looked like they were dying in the pots when they should have been flowering up and getting bigger.
So, if it's not nute lock out from other causes, then it might be that your root system needs a re-boost of fresh mychorrhizae.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I don't even think wally knows there's a competition going on. Hey wally. We are having a picture competition. you are supposed to print out the 600 logo and put it on sticker paper stuff. Stick it up around town, where-ever you want. Best entry wins a shit load of cool stuff from DST. A bunch of seeds and more goodies. I think the comp will run not too much longer if you wanna get some entries in.
> 
> peace


That WOULD make a cool personalized license plate: "*Club600*"


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah something is up with those. Whats in the soil?have you checked the run off? Possibly miss a few waterings? Its something.


I didn't check runoff... im using the crappy drops to test PH... usually get them to yellow-greenish, what i was told to do.. its about 6.4-6.8 i think... and i feed every other day usually... can't believe this, i don't know what it is... im giving them Big Bud and Bud candy with my nutes as well but not overdoing it...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

So I'm posting online pics
of tasty mary jane
and some guy gives me a box of swag *filled* of way cool *STUFF!*
So I looked at him and said,
"_*Man*, I didn't *axe* you for *none* of yo' sick-ass merch! Do I look like a *contest* entrant to *you*!?_"
*Congratulations* to the *GROOOUUNNDD!!!!!*
I'm an *ADUUULLLT*!!!
I'm not *part* of your *system*!
*That'll* teach you' to give away free *stuff*, "_Cannabis..._


*...Maaaannnn*"!!!!!!


**before anyone thinks I too weird & behind the times: I am both 
I am a cinema buff, and former TV addict (Television Free Since April of 2011&#8482, and can't stand 99% of SNL stuff, so I quit watching back in the late 1980's, but it means I miss out on things most were hip to when it was fresh.
So my apologies for that, I guess 

I've just been using the "Threw It On the Ground" theme on lots of things lately.
Makes life funner.*


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

I think peeps are shakin in their boots because the epic trip around so cal is going to be photographed tomorrow. Wife's now _quite _interested in my winning... so it's on. Like Donkey Kong.

lol doob. I THREW IT ON THE G|ROUND!!!! maaaaaaan.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think peeps are shakin in their boots because the epic trip around so cal is going to be photographed tomorrow. Wife's now _quite _interested in my winning... so it's on. Like Donkey Kong.
> 
> lol doob. I THREW IT ON THE G|ROUND!!!! maaaaaaan.


If you pad your post count with an extra 75 posts, you can post your pics when you've reached post #4200


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice... here's another one. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> One of the things I like about the 600 is that it's free of screaming. Well, most of the time anyways.


im not screamin im just teasin, free your mind instead to some humor.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Sorry Doc, I was just pokin fun at ya. Didn't mean to stir up any bad emotions.


lol.. you didnt stir up any bad emotions and you shouldnt be sorry. why dont you just lighten up and get a sence of humor.


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 4, 2011)

Hold on........ahhh, thats better.... Well it was of with there heads this AM, and I must say, that I am very pleased with this crop. Holy Smoke seeds held there own for sure! Sorry guy's.....I've been so damn buisy, I didn't really have time to do a proper photo shoot, I havn't even had a chance to medicate Dropped $350 at the hydro store, started building my trellis, and made some wicked progress to my new room, I'll try to get some before and after pics (you'll be shocked!). I've got some 7 day dry strawberry diesel (cherrybomb pheno taken @8 weeks), that I've been dying to try! Peace everyone, it's time for a serious session!!!!

Oh yeah, the pic with the white sheeting was A LOT different looking this AM!


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 4, 2011)

what up fellow six hundred-ers, how ya'll been doin??................here"s another set of pics from my ladies.....................enjoy.

Burmese Kush
Blue Widow
Kushage
NYPD
Sour AK


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I DONT WANT AN A+! i WANT THOSE FUCKIN SEEDS AND I WANT THEM NOW!!! IM SICK OF WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YA HERE THAT DST!!!!HA
> I HAVE MORE "LIKES" THAN ANYONE!!!!


Chill out, hell alot of us still havent been able to print the sticker yet...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol.. you didnt stir up any bad emotions and you shouldnt be sorry. why dont you just lighten up and get a sence of humor.


Well that's good then. No worries and bowls all around. I was questioning my post right after I posted it hoping you wouldn't take me the wrong way, you know with me pushing the doll thing and all.  Anyway, then you replied and it was so full of excitement. Oh but was it a good kind of excitement, or a baaaaaad kind of excitement? Hard to tell sometimes. But cool heads prevail and all rocks on in the world. Best to ya bro and may all your trichomes be just as amber as you want them to be. 

EDIT: I stand corrected. Best to ya "young lady"... I was not aware. Totally explains the dolls. Not so creepy anymore and frankly a bit of a relief. Whew!


----------



## buster7467 (Sep 4, 2011)

Could someone tell me if they see any signs of purple in these pics? I am colorblind and cant really tell. I know it doesn't look like the regular green weed i usually grow. I was told that these plants would turn purple late in flowering and i think they are.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like a they got a case of the purple nurples coming on.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 4, 2011)

Hiyaaaaa!!!! Cannabis jah bless


----------



## buster7467 (Sep 4, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Looks like a they got a case of the purple nurples coming on.


 Thanks DoobieBrother.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yup, definitely see it in the second pic. There be purple there.


----------



## buster7467 (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool, I have been trying to keep my temps when light off as cool as i can. I have been getting the temps down to 68f at night. I just hope that they finish soon because I ran out of nutes a few days ago and all they have been getting is molasses. I probably wont receive my new nutes in time to help. Alot of the leaves have turned yellow and it is affecting the bud leaves and i dont want them to turn all yellow on me. They could be harvested now from the looks at the trichs. Most of them have turned milky and there is a few amber ones. I was just hoping for more of the hairs to turn red.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

The hairs will most likely turn color during the drying & curing phase.
Though red hairs add to bag appeal, it's all about the trichomes.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Could someone tell me if they see any signs of purple in these pics? I am colorblind and cant really tell. I know it doesn't look like the regular green weed i usually grow. I was told that these plants would turn purple late in flowering and i think they are.


Oh yeah, they're purple. Especially the second pic.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

Club 600x Sticker-pallooza udate:
Have the song 90% down.
Logging off and rebooting into the "stripped-for-speed" version of Windows so I can get ready to record.
This will be another 2 or 3 hours, but will be done.
Will try and do a better job than the last few. 
But don't expect miracles: I'm going to be blazing like a solar flare before each attempt so, since it usually requires about 6 to 12 takes to get it right, I will be rocking on "unsteady" fingers and it will be what it will be. 
Will post a link when it's done.
Wish me luck!


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Ah well, after reading last nights shenannigans I feel a lot better, you lot are deffo all madder than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another storm last night with me running out onto balcony and piling bricks onto plant pots to stop em blowing over. Great fun.

BAck to my cup of tea. Laters peeps,

DST


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 5, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> looks like it could be nute burn


ya possibly guys... i feed them like this, FEED FEED WATER FEED FEED WATER ETC... usually.... should i do it other way around? plz anyone advice on this, i cannot be growing these tinyass colas lol too much electricty and i have too little plants... i cannot let my next grow get this, so sad that i will not get ounces like i rly should be getting, invested alot


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

what kind of beneficial bacteria do you have in the soil, and how are you feeding them?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

1 more week:


----------



## antweed (Sep 5, 2011)

View attachment 1770773View attachment 1770774View attachment 1770775View attachment 1770776Big buddah cheese 5 days into flowering


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

looking good Jig and antweed.

kingdevin, I would say your problem sounds more genetic based. Get some good genetics and you are half way winning the battle. If you are doing everything you say you are. Weed does fill out more to the end so I would stay with it, harvest waht you got and move on. It's tuff but we have all probably had to do it at some point. And you will re-cuop your investment even if your yield is not so great.


----------



## antweed (Sep 5, 2011)

how long till they start stretching there all around 2ft tall


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

stretch is normally in the first few days - week of flowering. Not all strains are going to stretch too much though.


----------



## antweed (Sep 5, 2011)

ok thanks i was just wondering nice to know anyway


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah, i was wondering the same thing..............how many days will they keep on strectchin..
today i'm at 2 weeks of 12/12 and i have 2 of my plants stretchin like crazy............


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

The plant should continue to grow structurally while producing flower, but I would say 2 weeks in and stretching should really have stopped by now. How are the calyx and stigma production?


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 5, 2011)

calyx and stigma???...................are you a weed scientist???..............lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely, I have a very large Tefal head, I always wear a white coat, and have three different coloured pens in my pocket.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

there's always funny smells and smoke in his lab tubes. I've seen it first hand


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 5, 2011)

I wear a white lab coat and have pens in my pocket..if some.scumbag doesn't steal em before i get to work...


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys quick question...would you guys leave this shit alone or remove it..the plant has a couple more weeks to go..or is ot counter productive at this point


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

I would get rid, not going to harm it, and you are not going to get anything from that anyways. Lots of energy used in the last few weeks so lots of weight packed on.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

2 livers that now have a tent n a 600hps each


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright chav, percy 600's for the Livers eh, how nice. Glad you are good! Stay off the Grants, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^^^nice,real nice.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Alright chav, percy 600's for the Livers eh, how nice. Glad you are good! Stay off the Grants, lol.
> 
> Peace, DST


lolol u no me too well dst lolol


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok since I dont have a journal I figured I would throw up a pic of my setup real quick. That is about the lowest number of plant I have ever ran at one time, long story but wont be much longer and it will be packed.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Absolutely, I have a very large Tefal head, I always wear a white coat, and have three different coloured pens in my pocket.


if you mean the white hairs when showing sex they do show in some plants but other than that i have no clue of what u mean............i'm not a scientist yet but wanted to be one for some times now...


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 5, 2011)

The 600 is actually horticulture 101 up through advanced classes. We offer the right entry level for every student, and you are garunteed to grow sum chronic up in dis beech.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

ShaggyGT said:


> Ok since I dont have a journal I figured I would throw up a pic of my setup real quick. That is about the lowest number of plant I have ever ran at one time, long story but wont be much longer and it will be packed.


Nice one mate, I am the same, running at 50% capacity at the moment and it's getting me heckles up a tad. Will be sorted soon a fairy puff though.



newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1770964View attachment 1770962
> 
> 2 livers that now have a tent n a 600hps each


Shexy Livers in a personal tent yesh, private show shir?



potfarmer297 said:


> if you mean the white hairs when showing sex they do show in some plants but other than that i have no clue of what u mean............i'm not a scientist yet but wanted to be one for some times now...


First, white hairs are called Stigma's, these grow from the calyx, which are the pods that make up the structure of your flower. These would normally have seeds if pollenated, but we like to smoke sensi so do not pollenate unless for pollenating reasons so they fill up with THC. I think that explains it enough for the time being.

Next thing is, CHECK YOUR TIMERS ARE WORKING. 2 weeks is a long time to wait for sexing at 12/12, and if some are not showing signs of any white flowers I would do what I just said. YOU NEVER KNOW, your timer might not be working and your plants are in veg.....
Next thing is get some pics of the plants so we can have a butchers and tell you wots wot my man. That is what we are here for, amongst other things like hilarity and talking stoned nonsense. So come on with it,....



Bobotrank said:


> The 600 is actually horticulture 101 up through advanced classes. We offer the right entry level for every student, and you are garunteed to grow sum chronic up in dis beech.


Our man Bobo here is correct, we be showing the way to anyone who asks, we are helpful like that.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2011)

Good day class. I got a little confused about calyx/pistil/stigma relationship and went digging to try to clarify. My real confusion was between pistil and stigma. I've always thought the hairs were pistils. Turns out that pistil is the sum of ovary, style and stigma. So, the calyx houses the pistil which is made up of an ovary and stigma joined by a style that is covered in "stigmatic hairs". This kind of makes the first pic is somewhat incorrect. Anyone see any holes in my thinking?

View attachment 1771008


Miriam Websters







cross section of flower 1b: 1 filament, 2 anther, 3 stigma, 4 style, 5 petal, 6 ovary, 7 sepal, 8 pedicel, 9 stamen, 10 pistil, 11 perianth




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*STIGMA:*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apex of the long style that extends from ovary, where seeds develop, and that swells and flares at its tip to receive pollen. Also see: *Ovary**, **Pistil**, **Style**.*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Photo by Michael Brown, used with permission.[/FONT]


The photo below shows a microscope view of the stigmatic hairs on a stigma that accept the pollen.






Photo: Sue Bergeron, used with permission.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 5, 2011)

tnx DST, ill go n get a few close ups later on today.......my timer is working good tho...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> The 600 is actually horticulture 101 up through advanced classes. We offer the right entry level for every student, and you are garunteed to grow sum chronic up in dis beech.


Saw this after my post and had to chuckle. Teamwork!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

A pistil contains the ovary, style, and stigma. Acording to my readings "pistil" has just become a commonly used term for the hairs, whereas botanically that is incorrect. But let's not split stigmas', lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 5, 2011)

Team 600. Gooooooooo ehhhhh... Wtf is our mascot again? Lmfao


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Team 600. Gooooooooo ehhhhh... Wtf is our mascot again? Lmfao


Roger Watters lol see the original patch.

"let's not be splitting stigmas", Oy vey!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2011)

Excuse me but I think there's a little stigma attached to that pistil.

Is that a pistil in your calyx or are you happy to see me?


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Well well, isn't this the weirdest plant I have grown. I had a batch of compost that just seem to freak out my plants. I had a few just went as yellow as can be, treated with micro nutes, flushed, given doses of Nitrogen...nadda. Not happy bunnys'. Anyway, here is one of them that eventually started flowering and is now at god knows how many weeks. Deep Blue, or rather, Washed out Yellow, masquerading as a Deep Blue. 
This is it at it's best and greenest yet!
















peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Roger Watters lol see the original patch.
> 
> "let's not be splitting stigmas", Oy vey!


That's right. You win an original digital swatch of R Watters! Just grab it from your sig


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 5, 2011)

frosty!!!!


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 5, 2011)

well might i say, i have learned tons of shit being on this website, thins i never used to care about when growing outdoors....................thought i knew how to grow good weed...........pppppffffffffffffffff.................


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy holiday statesiders. I'm assuming there is no bank holiday over there for Labor day, at least not today. Maybe I'm wrong. Either way, there's no better way to start a big day than to have a giant fight about politics. Bloody hell, who on earth wants to chat about that shit first thing? oh... I know, my wife. sigh. Another thing I love about the 6. Politics free zone.

Wish me luck on the big day out.



DST said:


> looking good Jig


Thanks bru. I'm really excited to harvest this stuff. Will be a hoot to watch someone try it. :/ Good to see you back in form... the place ain't the same without you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Absolutely, I have a very large Tefal head, I always wear a white coat, and have three different coloured pens in my pocket.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Roger Watters lol see the original patch.


We have a very famous mascot...



[video=youtube;LWoyZixx1l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWoyZixx1l4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

Regarding my missing sticker contest music vid:

I played through the song about 12 times in a row, logged off to polish it up, smoked some bowls, and then worked on making a 3rd arm for my Cam-tar&#8482; attachment.
Halfway through that project... I fell asleep in the computer chair shortly after midnight.
Very NOT Metal to do such a thing.
("*Oh, nosk. Fallzing asleepsk inz da computsker chairs isk WAY brutalsk! You are never closker to the Death than whensk youz are sleepingsk.*" *said in the voice of Skwisgaar Skwigelf).
But, am awake and back on track.
Time to Wake & Bake, and then finish up.
Will be done today.
Promise!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


>


You forgot to mention that beautiful shock of ginger you sport when in the lab


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> We have a very famous mascot...


The next one up was a little ironic. Anyone else notice the left handed guitarist playing the right handed Fender upside down?
[video=youtube;aIsS9L9nqvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIsS9L9nqvY&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> The next one up was a little ironic. Anyone else notice the left handed guitarist playing the right handed Fender upside down?
> [video=youtube;aIsS9L9nqvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIsS9L9nqvY&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


In a Jimmy Hendrix stylee lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

Good catch, there, duchie!
Keen eye 

I occasionally turn my bass around to play "left-handed", which puts the strings upside down (like in the video).
Very odd way to play.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually, I looked again and the body is a left handed body but the neck is righthanded and the headstock is upside down but, the killer is that it is still strung upside down. Is this guy like fingerboard dyslexic?


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a lefty in more ways than just my politics, whenver I play air I always play left, lol.

I don't think the UK has Labor Day (it would be Labour if anything, lol), however there was a UK Bank Holiday last week.

I can't quite get my head round how there are so many moderators now, hehe.

Bloody hell the wind here today is hectic, only like a fart compared to Irene but bloody hell, I kep looking at my tall girls outside, wishing I had tied them down earlier, and then thinking, maybe I should just supercrop the shit out of it and get it into the greenhouse....bah, then more thoughts and more bah.....

Now smoking joint = shooper relaxed yesh!!!

DST


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 5, 2011)

600 number 2 has been fired up with the new green power bulbs and we have the 1st pistils showing only another 9-10 weeks to chop lol


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is some bud porn. Some Plat Bubba that is coming down very soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, man!
Finally made some indirect progress on my next Club 600x sticker bass cover vid project.
Up until now I have been recording my bass playing directly over the song, but I've been wanting to record the bass separately so I can apply effects and other adjustments after the fact, AND also wanted to switch from the "_*okay*_"-sounding RCA-to-3.5mm stereo audio cable to the digital audio out from the GT-10B fx floorboard's SPDIF Out port.
And had to make all work in Ableton Live 8.2.
Finally figured out the wiring for it!
I can now hear the song on a separate audio track, and record my bass playing on a second audio track using the SPDIF for a clean & totally pure digital audio signal into the the SPDIF In port on the M-audio sound card I bought a little while back.
Finally!!!
Now I have so much more control on the final product!
Had to beat my head against the wall all day trying different cabling, different software settings, different settings in the GT-10B, uninstalling drivers, updating drivers, updating Ableton Live, etc, and all combos of there of.
But I got it!
Taking a toke break and watching a movie before I go on a murder spree and annihilate the entire planet.
Music vid still to come. 
But late-late tonight...
...I need to take care of head first 
Peace!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 5, 2011)

feed the head, most important meal


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2011)

Recipe for a good night.






1/2 gram of iso hash










Some nice frosty Acapulco Gold


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

Dammmmmmmn. Good night indeed> I need a copy of that recipe.  

Luckily everyone in LA stayed home for the holiday allowing mrs jig and I to trounce from our mountains to the beach with a few stops along the way. I made a few friends and had a really good time. Thanks for the awesome day 600. It was a blast. Pics to be uploaded when we are home.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice fuckin blunt Bill!!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2011)

lovin that blunt bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 5, 2011)

ShaggyGT said:


> Nice fuckin blunt Bill!!!!


 Thanks G, it had us on a good one!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 5, 2011)

Whats good my brutha's popping in to say HIGH!!!!! lol got some killer outdoor pics to upload soon. Lots of very purple TW and some not so happy ph locked out 8 footers  just about to late to help them now  Still got a bounty of beuaties though hehe... pics to come soon  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

Long day. Here's a shot for you. Have a good night.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 5, 2011)

I have once mixed my bho into keif and made snakes to put inside my joints.. awesome stuff!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 6, 2011)

>>>>>>>'Bout to go burn one of those right now  Cheesey Cheese with Cheesey worms <<<<<<<

edit: yeah, it's not bho... but i'm still gonna go ripped


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

BHO - Big Hairy Oxters!!! 

Morning all. 

Sung to K.U.S.H by C-Hill.
"J-ig-Fresh, he's down with us"
"Who the fuk you think drives the ganja bus!!!!"


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 6, 2011)

billcollector your a fool! that could get a whole party stoned.

fool in a good way.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

We love being fools!!! 9in good ways!)
Yo droman, keeping yer neb clean bru?


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't you just love it when your doorbell goes and there are 3 dudes standing outside your door at 8:30 in the morning. My neighbour seemingly had water leakage in the corner of his living room, so in troop the engineers into my house to look at my roof terrace. I had to move the 7foot ganja trees out of the way so they could inspect, lmao. Then I quickly locked up my potting shed and let them get on with it....hopefully the room is stealthy enough for them not to notice. My neighbour didn't seem to happy but then who would be, lol. They had every tile up looking for the drain on the flat roof, I told them, I have already done that and couldn't find the drain.....oh well, carry on I am not paying you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

hahahah so where the hell did you put those trees from your balcony D?


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

They just got moved out of the way but stayed on the balcony, fuk them it ain't illegal, not an eyebrow was raised. lol. I moved them infront of the engineers so would have looked a bit wierd if I started to hide them, hahaha.

Anyway, some pics from the garden, after the Engineers left.

Exodus cheese spaghetti monster is coming along nicely.















Lower popcorn COLA, lol.






Another one of the Deep Blues.





















Peace, DST


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 6, 2011)

THat Exodus looks amazing dude!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

exodus! movement of Jah people! lookin good bru. lower popcorn dong more like haha deep blue looks a bit different from the others? slightly more leafy.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheers Shaggy.

Thanks Don. I would def not say a lot leafier, the F3's are quite bushy little things (one is super leafy). There are two phenos that I can see (without being super anal about it) Both are short but one has slightly longer main cola growth, and less leaves. This is probably a bit of an inbetween of those two main phenos. That was why I wanted to use the more indica dominant F3 to make the F4.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried bending a 7 foot high MJ plant under a 3 foot high metal bar...like MJ limbo dancing, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

if only mrs D was there to take snaps lmao. 

think i just noticed the deepblue looked different. i dont think ive seen any at this stage of flower. just the dripping end scene


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Indeed, it is somewhat behind the others I have posted. The cola wil fatten out and the leaf to bud ratio will be better as it develops.


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 6, 2011)

Man i CANNOT believe it... today is the first day i totally FUCKED up! I turn my lights on/off at 3pm/am... and im 4-5 weeks into flowering.... and last night feel asleeep!!! and lights went out at 6, 3 extra hours!
FUCK!!! will my ladies be alright... should i turn the lights on at 5pm (not 3) now to give them that full resting period? I'm so disappointed and stressed.... can't believe i feel asleep.. 3 hours is a ton! will they hermie?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

hahahah chillax KD, a month back i changed my 12/12 to run at night as it was a heatwave in the uk( i know?!!?) then a couple weeks back i changed them back to daytime 12/12. they didnt even bat an eyelid. you'll be fine man.


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 6, 2011)

:O oh man... thanks... stressing alot about the light situation, i hope they don't notice much... it was this stupidass Blackberry Kush kief....i don't smoke much hash/kief and they actually gave me the wrong thing, I wanted kief to layer on my bowls, but they gave me blackberry kush 85% Indica, puts you out on your ass... i know alot love that Kush, but it makes me so tired cant do anything i need atleast 30-40% sativa


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

yah man, Donnies right KD, the ladies will not even notice. Call it a really cloudy day or sunny night, whatever. At the moment if I look outside my window it looks like it's about 10pm, but it's actually nearly 420...ffs. Yah, get that joint finished....finished I hear you say? Yup, I started it before 410. Will take pics of the big beast that I have contorted into the greenhouse. 2 down, 1 beast to go.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys and Gals, check out Poplars thread on Hemp wick, I have just ordered from this company as I have been after these things for a while. It was only $8 shipping which I was quite happy with.
https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/461366-swear-ital-hemp-wick-better.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

i flicked through that thread the other day. does the taste differ that much to lighting your bong with a lighter?


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.google.com/

freddie mercury!

just orderd 3 nugs of that beelasso hemp twine, neato!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Everything helps, smoking cheap burnt butane is not my idea of keeping me brain cells intact for the future. I have used this before at the Grey Area after my friend got a sample at the High Times and I would say if you smoke bongs, get some. I use glass rods but they can also be quite finickity. At least with this you light it and you just keep on toking, and the wick will continue until you blow it out.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

wally, we told you to stay off the hallucinagens....whats going on, why you posting links to Google search engines?


wally nutter said:


> http://www.google.com/
> 
> freddie mercury!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

hopefully i'll be blow torching a skillet instead soon


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)

DST said:


> wally, we told you to stay off the hallucinagens....whats going on, why you posting links to Google search engines?


idk if you can see it, on google us its a nice lil animation to commemerate freddie


----------



## duchieman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey, good day all. Nice way to start your day there D? I'm not a fan of anything unannounced. Even family or friends. Call first is my golden rule. But then there's like you and the unavoidable. Is westy still dealing with the gas man? And if so, how long has that been going on. 

Deep Blues. I am currently enjoying a very nice wake and bake on some samples of my F2. Can't wait for the finished smoke. So far I'm getting strong coffee smell, like the Cheeseberry Haze I had, and I'm getting berry. 

Nice Exodus D. She does look like the FSM. I think you need to share her with the world and you have been chosen to be her Sheppard. Go forth DST and spread her seed in abundance so that all can bask in her flowery glory. 

If FSM wills it. 

Goin to see a man about a sticker.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i flicked through that thread the other day. does the taste differ that much to lighting your bong with a lighter?


You got a link for a decent/cheapish place to get a glass bong


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.everyonedoesit.com


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 6, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com


Haha I actually just went there and found this

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=B-D3HeNJaZ4

Has anyone seen one of these before??


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

just took me to google.nl, ah well.

Sweet order on the beeswax bru!!!


wally nutter said:


> idk if you can see it, on google us its a nice lil animation to commemerate freddie





duchieman said:


> Hey, good day all. Nice way to start your day there D? I'm not a fan of anything unannounced. Even family or friends. Call first is my golden rule. But then there's like you and the unavoidable. Is westy still dealing with the gas man? And if so, how long has that been going on.
> 
> Deep Blues. I am currently enjoying a very nice wake and bake on some samples of my F2. Can't wait for the finished smoke. So far I'm getting strong coffee smell, like the Cheeseberry Haze I had, and I'm getting berry.
> 
> ...


Oooh, men about stickers. exciting

Just clearing out more of the greenhouse. gotta make room.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 6, 2011)

I have tried the wick and the rods and I dont like either. I am thinking of picking up one of those ceramic soldering iron stations, found em for around $40. Last thing to try, I am definitely tired of smoking with butane and buying a pack of Bics a month is getting old. lol

If anyone wants a glass rod, has a paddle end, let me know I got 2 of em. My glass guy in Montana sells em for like $18 for the pair.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 6, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You got a link for a decent/cheapish place to get a glass bong


http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/ws-series-5mm-glass-bong---mahoney-hyper-removable-perc.cfm?iProductID=7623 I've just bought 1 of these haven't looked back since and i got me some bee lasso on order now aswell


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 6, 2011)

stuckonsticky said:


> Hey guys quick question...would you guys leave this shit alone or remove it..the plant has a couple more weeks to go..or is ot counter productive at this point


DST i have the same question , 

but mine are totally different than the stuckonsticky's one pictured. 

I have 2 lil bushes, (cheese clones), and i am not sure wether it would be productive or counter productive to remove any of the real low, inside, small budsites(which i assume will recieve poor light anyways?? 

They are 6 weeks flower yesterday, so 1 week and 6 days left.

EDIT: really wanna try some of this too, thats the main reason for asking. lol

will try and upload a pic and show you what i mean .

The reason i ask , i have been told that it may stunt the other big buds growth! (which i really DO NOT want to happen lol ), due to having to patch up the little wounds i will have given it from removal of the lil ones??

Going to get some decent snaps from all angles tonight and i will upload some in few hours when lights are on.....

what ya reckon guys??

any method in the madness??

i know its hard with no pics , but i have been told it would create better airflow aswell, i can see how that would work , but a) i dont want to stress the ladies out , and b) i dont want to slow growth on the nice budz either.

Cheers DST and the rest of you guys who will read and comment!!

TMS


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd pull some of that undergrowth off. It's really best to do that early in flower... but a little late for that now eh? Just don't overdo it pulling 50% of the plant apart. I do beleive it will slow growth for a day or two...BUT I think after that the energy will be going to the big buds ONLY. Making the benefit to outweigh the stunting. Make sense? I vote pull some of that bullshit off. And make sure to save it for hash or the like.

Off to sell my old giter amp, snap a few more entries, then home to do some uploading AND... checked the trichs last night on the Banana OG. It's coming down TODAY.

Trim time bitches!!!!!

EDIT: Hey D. I would say thank you for posting the link to the wick thread... BUT, now my heart rate is up and I'm all shakey like I want to beat the shit out of someone. I swear you can't find a thread outside the 6 that isn't ripe with angst. Fucking RIU and fucking _ _ _ 2 _ _ _ . I'm still going to try the wick thing though. I like the fact you don;t need to keep lighting a lighter to finish the bong load.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

I think Jig replied in order Treemasterskunk, I think a week left is a bit late to get massive benefits but removal of som einnner selected fluff could still be viable. And yes the plant uses some energy to repair but I would imagine no more than what would have been going to the branch anyway. So hey, don't go mad, a couple to help airflow is not going to harm at all.

Wow, everyone is ordering the beesknees thing, lol. The Buying Power of the 6double...watch out China, here we come. lmao.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'd pull some of that undergrowth off. It's really best to do that early in flower... but a little late for that now eh? Just don't overdo it pulling 50% of the plant apart. I do beleive it will slow growth for a day or two...BUT I think after that the energy will be going to the big buds ONLY. Making the benefit to outweigh the stunting. Make sense? I vote pull some of that bullshit off. And make sure to save it for hash or the like.
> 
> Off to sell my old giter amp, snap a few more entries, then home to do some uploading AND... checked the trichs last night on the Banana OG. It's coming down TODAY.
> 
> ...


 
thanks jig , and DST man!! (nt sure how to add more than one quote either)
going to take a few select ones i think will have a good look later and post some befopr and after pics!!

Cheers guys!!!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all  does anyone happen to know of a *"UK"* stockist for a *430w Eye Hortilux Super HPS* bulb.. the only ones I have found are in the US and retail approx £90.00/$140.70 inc postage.........BUT THATS FUCKIN' EXPENSIVE (For 1 bulb) !!! 

Any info on this would be greatly received - STELTHY


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

D, what you need to start doing... or maybe me, is the 600 consortium. We could get MADDDDD deals ordering 20 - 600 bulbs at once. Or 20 cases of beezwax thingy's. You feel me on this. Like you said the buying power of the 600 is something, and we should get organized.

Labor day spirit still in me. MMJ Growers Local 600. Maybe doobie can draw our union shield.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 6, 2011)

.....patiently waiting for Jig to upload pics......


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 6, 2011)

thought i would chuck this one in just for the crack! lol.






hopefully...


one day....


i will be THAT guy!... (aaaah..with his little badge....lol)


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

LMAO, love the big 600 cheque, hehe, nice one Treeman.

Right, need to go and make my wife her dinner. Will be back later for fun fun at the 6double. (soon to be a buying consortium!)

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> .....patiently waiting for Jig to upload pics......


Coming down later today... I think, lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

omg, went back to that thread and it had exploded into a ball of beeswax, lol.


jigfresh said:


> I'd pull some of that undergrowth off. It's really best to do that early in flower... but a little late for that now eh? Just don't overdo it pulling 50% of the plant apart. I do beleive it will slow growth for a day or two...BUT I think after that the energy will be going to the big buds ONLY. Making the benefit to outweigh the stunting. Make sense? I vote pull some of that bullshit off. And make sure to save it for hash or the like.
> 
> Off to sell my old giter amp, snap a few more entries, then home to do some uploading AND... checked the trichs last night on the Banana OG. It's coming down TODAY.
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Rip from my thread let me know your opinion of this one guys




billcollector99 said:


> Day 44
> 
> 
> I like my calyxes like my chips "Stacked"
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Rip from my thread let me know your opinion of this one guys


My opinion?! Holy Crap!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 6, 2011)

......patiently waiting for Jig to smoke me out......


----------



## stelthy (Sep 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi all  does anyone happen to know of a *"UK"* stockist for a *430w Eye Hortilux Super HPS* bulb.. the only ones I have found are in the US and retail approx £90.00/$140.70 inc postage.........BUT THATS FUCKIN' EXPENSIVE (For 1 bulb) !!!
> 
> Any info on this would be greatly received - STELTHY


Please help me asap.. I go into Flower in 1 week and I need this lamp to complete my 600W setup - STELTHY


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 6, 2011)

Bill: That is a fine looking plant bro. Buds are looking damn good and filling in nicely. Keep it up dude!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

looks like dank to me billcollecter

stelthy, bad news man, i looked for a uk stockist about 6 month back. there isnt one.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Tis the dank Jig, I think you might be happy that you got an extra month or two to play with though, perhaps a quick harvest before December?


jigfresh said:


> Coming down later today... I think, lol.
> 
> View attachment 1772890View attachment 1772894View attachment 1772895View attachment 1772897View attachment 1772899View attachment 1772902View attachment 1772904View attachment 1772906





Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like dank to me billcollecter
> 
> stelthy, bad news man, i looked for a uk stockist about 6 month back. there isnt one.


I agree Bill, looks lovely up there.

Stelthy, I didn't even bother looking on the Dutch side, a lot of the fukwits here don't even know what a friggin MH bulb is. You tend to get Phillips, or Phillips, lol. I am sure you will find something similar, I mean it is only a bulb.......


----------



## duchieman (Sep 6, 2011)

Bill, that's a nice tower you have there. What strain is she? 

It's on.



Peacefully though. 

"Club 600. Where good buds grow"


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

I want a 600 seed bottle? where can I order one, fuk it, where can I order 600 of em?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I want a 600 seed bottle? where can I order one, fuk it, where can I order 600 of em?


 You have to be more specific. Full or empty? lol


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

After a whole month of rain I have moved the brutes into the greenhouse. We have had 4 dry days in the last 49 FYI, I know that because my wife keeps a record and reminds me quite often, lol.

They are looking quite battered but I reckon they'll pick up. I had to basically bend them in two to get them in there so they are a bit all over the shop at the moment but I am sure they'll settle. I have tied loads of branches, bent and squeezed others through the metal railing in my greenhouse ( I guess I could have removed that - that was an afterthought btw).

Anyway, here they are:





Haggared 















The water seems to batter them and the pistil doesn't grow and the stigma matures and frazzle without the actual clayx developing. Hopefully now they are dry things will start to happen. It'll be a push to get em finished but with a heater and improvision we should get through this.






Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

dinnae worry lad, I'll fill em up, lol.


duchieman said:


> You have to be more specific. Full or empty? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

dude that greenhouse is missing a 600 

whose to say you might have a faulty switch on your 'security' bulb


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> thought i would chuck this one in just for the crack! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah!!!
I zoomed in on his name tag in Photoshop and ran it through a few filters to enhance the lettering and this is what it says:









**edit:
The unhappy man in the back on the right hand side is obviously in angst as to whether he should order the lamp with the imitation Tiffany-style lampshade or if he should go Art Deco instead...*


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a link to a site, should still have it, that sells those vials and the cork vials as well. Good for extractions, seeds, all kinds of shiz. Those are cool labels Dutchie!! 

EDIT: http://www.specialtybottle.com/glassvialsmi.aspx


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it just me or do you guys also feel the way I do. When I see a sign saying do not enter or tresspassing forbidden there is nowhere I would rather go than behind that sign. Or I see a house with a bid ominous fence on a street with no other fences on it. I could care less about all the other places... I wanna see what's behind that fence. I ask because im having a blast tresspassing like a mofo today. I love california.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha,...brilliant!


jigfresh said:


> Is it just me or do you guys also feel the way I do. When I see a sign saying do not enter or tresspassing forbidden there is nowhere I would rather go than behind that sign. Or I see a house with a bid ominous fence on a street with no other fences on it. I could care less about all the other places... I wanna see what's behind that fence. I ask because im having a blast tresspassing like a mofo today. I love california.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

This has ran through my mind......don't tempt me!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude that greenhouse is missing a 600
> 
> whose to say you might have a faulty switch on your 'security' bulb


----------



## ghb (Sep 6, 2011)

dst that greenhouse is just plain hilarious!, looks like you have a vine of ivy in there or something, very full indeed. hope your outdoor manages to fill out a bit, mine was hopeless this year

been a while since i last contributed some pics to the glorious 600 club.


super lemon haze pr0n 3-ish weeks in 12/12


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 6, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Woah!!!
> I zoomed in on his name tag in Photoshop and ran it through a few filters to enhance the lettering and this is what it says:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/doobiebrother-80939-albums-doobiebrother-s-album-picture1773134-award-zoom.jp
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

SLH is looking great. The greenhouse looks even crazier in the flesh, lol. However, I am sure glad that I done it as we just had horizontal rain there, incredible wind. Place has started flooding up in some parts. Good for the water barrel I guess. Trees are snug as a bug

Outdoor already finished ghb? bit early...


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 6, 2011)

DST said:


> We love being fools!!! 9in good ways!)
> Yo droman, keeping yer neb clean bru?



yea D, the neb is somewhat clean, thanks for asking. 

p.s. whats a neb?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm sure your green ladies are breathing a sigh of relief for getting a break from the rain...keep this up and you're going to need a larger greenhouse.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;mmmK3HP9YHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmmK3HP9YHI[/video]
[video=youtube;s-5zOwZVD-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-5zOwZVD-g[/video]

[video=youtube;J4BT-AEr1J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4BT-AEr1J4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

I whittled 250+ pics down to 66, they are being uploaded at this very moment. I think 3 or 4 do not have 600 stickers in them. 

The plants will wait another couple days. The medical collective I am working with said, give it another couple days. So we'll cut these bitches down on Friday.

Glad you are ok CoF. Hopefully that katia will die down. We're thinking about you here.

EDIT: Guys... what do you think I should do about posting these pics. I mean a 66 picture post is pretty wild, but not sure how else to handle it. What ye say??? I'd ask D, but I think he's asleep. You up bru?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2011)

jigfresh

Earlier DST posted some pics in the 600 and when you clicked on one it would allow you into his gallery to view over 100 photos...but as you noted, he's probably viewing the inside of his eyelids.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 6, 2011)

We're prolly close to the end of this page, so I'd say.... DO IT 

edit: COF is smart... I'd do that maybe.

edit edit: wtf, kicked me to a new page?! lmfao


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)

omg, boss

so do this, upload them to an album. 

make a hyper link to it, and then you know how oyu can change what the hyperlink says? well make it say


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2011)

You could post the pics as thumbnails so the servers don't get Wang'ed, or someone on a slow connection doesn't get zonked.
Or multiple posts or one or more pages for full-sized pics?
Don't know!
D might yet be up, perhaps he'll chime in before nappy time.


**If you do an album with a link to it, I'm sure D and others will be posting images from it here in the 600.
We'll keep bumping the post with the link so it doesn't get lost *


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> jigfresh
> 
> Earlier DST posted some pics in the 600 and when you clicked on one it would allow you into his gallery to view over 100 photos...but as you noted, he's probably viewing the inside of his eyelids.
> 
> ...





Bobotrank said:


> We're prolly close to the end of this page, so I'd say.... DO IT
> 
> edit: COF is smart... I'd do that maybe.
> 
> edit edit: wtf, kicked me to a new page?! lmfao


lol bobo. That is some funny shit right there. I think I'll do both (what both you said). I'll make an album like D... and since I have the last post on page 680, I'll just edit that and make it LONG AS FUCK! Sorry if it pisses anyone off.

EDIT: Thanks wally. And you make a good point doob about crashing people computers as it loads, or taking forever to load. Now I don't know what to do.

How's this for a start: https://www.rollitup.org/members/jigfresh-104636/albums/600-competition-sept-11-25180/

EDIT EDIT: you can leave comments in the album. if you repost them here peeps will get confused.

EDIT^3: I'm going to have to post them somewhere as there is a chronological story that goes along with them... and they are out of order in the album. Plus there is crucial information that makes some of the pics worth it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey 600! long time no see! lol
Iv got fam in town so been busy with that, also getting my my normal plant work done. All is well on my front, just finished jarring up all the space bomb  I honestly think its some of the best bud Iv grown to date  very pleased. The ladies are looking great and I cant wait to get an update up lol but gotta chill with the fam for a few more days. 

Everything is looking fantastically dank in 600 land, as usual!  and love peeps


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2011)

I guess we could make a thread dedicated to the contest, so the only posts in that thread are entries.??? Just a thought.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Jig.

Maybe place them in an album, RIU or other online, with a link. Allow your fellow clubbers to voluntarily choose favorites to copy paste here. But only after you've picked a handful of your faves for here first. My two cents bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

*Jig's 600 Competition Album*

EDIT: I put all the pictures into my journal... they are all blown up and in order. I will type up the stories behind them soon.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/104636-jigfresh.html


----------



## Highflier22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Whats up fellas, 1st time grower here and I started with the 600w, love this thread. Here are some pics of where I am at right now, please comment and let me know what you guys think. I want to top these girls, but I'm not sure they are big enough to. Any advice?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

I think you could top them if you really wanted... but have patience... you can always do lot's of stuff later. Give them a week or so. I think I remember reading that topping them after there are 6 nodes is good. Maybe it was 8 nodes. Either way, they look real good so far. What kind of soil mix you got in those pots?

And welcome to the club!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think they are big enough IMO.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I don't think they are big enough IMO.


i second that whodat


----------



## Highflier22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice. I was going to go all coco, but heard how little water it retained and how much I would have had to water them. Too frequent for my schedule. So I decided to go with Fox Farm Ocean Forest and Fox Farm light Warrior at a 50-50 mix. I know there are a lot of haters for the fox farm products, but its all my hydro store offered, and I'm pleased so far.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i second that whodat


Yeah, I usually don't top until they have like 5 or 6 nodes which is about 6-8 inches depending on growing conditions and somewhat genetics (some strains are naturally stretchy)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2011)

Highflier22 said:


> Thanks guys for the advice. I was going to go all coco, but heard how little water it retained and how much I would have had to water them. Too frequent for my schedule. So I decided to go with Fox Farm Ocean Forest and Fox Farm light Warrior at a 50-50 mix. I know there are a lot of haters for the fox farm products, but its all my hydro store offered, and I'm pleased so far.


 Iv used FFOF plenty and like it allot mixed with some other suff like worm castings and dol lime cutt with LW and perlite. I also would feed these plants with my fresh brewed teas They fking loved it, great results but I feel like it's way too $$$ and making my own soil is way way cheaper.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone use coco in flood and drain? How did you like it? I'm thinking about going that route over hydroton.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 6, 2011)

A friend just sent this to me... wait til near the end. I pissed myself a little.

[video=youtube;JcjoGn6FLwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcjoGn6FLwI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> *Jig's 600 Competition Album*


"Y*ou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.*"

*WOW*!!!!!

*We are not worthy!!!*

asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-

Duuuuude!!!!


EPIC!!!

Daaaaaammmmmn........

I just hope there is a pity category for videos of sloppy-assed stoned song covers! 

I'm digging the hair, too: *Rock on my brother!!*

My hair was that long until about 10 years ago.
I cut it for a job, and it turned out they didn't care about hair length.
The first of January 2011 marked the beginning of the end for haircuts for me.
I'm growing my warrior's hair out again.
Gonna let my Freak Flag fly high and proud!!

(**I saw CSN in 1995, first tour of theirs since Crosby was released from prison and allowed to travel, a totally acoustic set in a great sounding venue: 3 hours of the most amazing music*...)

[video=youtube;9XWmwvT8bCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XWmwvT8bCw[/video]


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Starting week 5, they're caking up very nicely. God I love cannabis


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright everyone... it's sorted. I finally used my journal and for good use. All the pics have been blown up, and they are all in order. Have a little peep:


https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/104636-jigfresh.html

EDIT: You have to hit "Read More" at the bottom of each post to see all the pics. Sorry about that.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2011)

Wowe jig! What a wonderful adventure! I wish I could tag along! thats what I do lol. Seriously tho, great post man I enjoyed every pic all the way!!!  I recognized some of it too!

GOTTA LOVE THE 600!!!


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 6, 2011)

any of you using or got experience with the House & Garden line? Either the Base or the additives... trying to fix my problems because earlier i posted and those colas def weren't the size they should be... i'm thinking its the crappy X nutrients 3 bottle sample i was using with my Advanced nutrients additives, plus probably just overfeeding.... I have House & Garden's Soil A&B and the additives but i want to use Advanced Nutrient's additives... bud candy/big bud/overdrive etc... at different times probably etc... I hope this will be fine, seems odd i use Soil A&B for veg AND flowering? will they be fine with AN's additives? ...vegging my 2nd grow right now and gave them their first 2.5ml of A&B with Algen Extract... i also like this Drip Clean from House and Garden and heard very good things about it... said not to use it unless u've used it your whole grow because it'll burn all those salts hanging on the roots, and if u have alot... your plants will get burnt... so i'll use it this whole next grow... anyways hope some of you know what's up with H&G..


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)

i got some queer stuff uploading as we speak, lil burn sesh with the buddy man friend of mine. 

rolled my first doobie in FOOORever. some elements rice paper, organic shiz. additioanly i tried out a tip thing for the firs time ever, mates. lol, it was cooooll herb bburned reaal nice, wishin it was orgain homegrown, but for now ittl doo


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Wowe jig! What a wonderful adventure! I wish I could tag along! thats what I do lol. Seriously tho, great post man I enjoyed every pic all the way!!!  I recognized some of it too!
> 
> GOTTA LOVE THE 600!!!


Thanks alot bro. I'm writing up the comments now, so tomorrow if you want to take the trip again, it will be even more fun.

KindD... all I know is Dutch Masters. I honestly don't think it's your nutes that's the issue, but do what you gotta do brotha.

Wally... nice pics man. Sticker or not, either you got some really nice legs, or your girl is pretty cool. 

Paper... beautiful buds. Those are really really good looking for just starting week 5. Wow.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Club 600 (Sep 6, 2011)

I love myself  Happy 600 fest.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks alot bro. I'm writing up the comments now, so tomorrow if you want to take the trip again, it will be even more fun.
> 
> KindD... all I know is Dutch Masters. I honestly don't think it's your nutes that's the issue, but do what you gotta do brotha.
> 
> ...






Awesome, will take the trip again when she's done


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 7, 2011)

so, isent it fair that we all know who club 600 is?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 7, 2011)

don't care


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 7, 2011)

Me either. We are the 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

On a stoned cyberspace adventure,

Soooooooooo what buy stamps and its ok? lol

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6668

3.50 a gram,, I could work with that.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I'm sure your green ladies are breathing a sigh of relief for getting a break from the rain...keep this up and you're going to need a larger greenhouse.
> 
> 
> cof


Cheers cof, last night was another mad windy night, I slept sound in the knowledge that the ladies were all tucked up in bed



jigfresh said:


> I whittled 250+ pics down to 66, they are being uploaded at this very moment. I think 3 or 4 do not have 600 stickers in them.
> 
> The plants will wait another couple days. The medical collective I am working with said, give it another couple days. So we'll cut these bitches down on Friday.
> 
> ...


I am now



curious old fart said:


> jigfresh
> 
> Earlier DST posted some pics in the 600 and when you clicked on one it would allow you into his gallery to view over 100 photos...but as you noted, he's probably viewing the inside of his eyelids.
> 
> ...


All I ever do is make an album and post the BB code. I think.



whodatnation said:


> I guess we could make a thread dedicated to the contest, so the only posts in that thread are entries.??? Just a thought.


I was thinking about doing this when the competition stopped so people could vote again. I feel a bit weird making the decision myself.



kingdevin said:


> any of you using or got experience with the House & Garden line? Either the Base or the additives... trying to fix my problems because earlier i posted and those colas def weren't the size they should be... i'm thinking its the crappy X nutrients 3 bottle sample i was using with my Advanced nutrients additives, plus probably just overfeeding.... I have House & Garden's Soil A&B and the additives but i want to use Advanced Nutrient's additives... bud candy/big bud/overdrive etc... at different times probably etc... I hope this will be fine, seems odd i use Soil A&B for veg AND flowering? will they be fine with AN's additives? ...vegging my 2nd grow right now and gave them their first 2.5ml of A&B with Algen Extract... i also like this Drip Clean from House and Garden and heard very good things about it... said not to use it unless u've used it your whole grow because it'll burn all those salts hanging on the roots, and if u have alot... your plants will get burnt... so i'll use it this whole next grow... anyways hope some of you know what's up with H&G..


I know H+G but have never used the nutes, lol. Actually my local hhydro store is an H&G store and I am getting pissed with htem as they never have BioNova supermix...the cocks!



Club 600 said:


> I love myself  Happy 600 fest.


Oh I love you too Mr 600!!!



dababydroman said:


> so, isent it fair that we all know who club 600 is?


By the way, yer NEB is your nose, so you "keep yer Neb out of things", and "you keep yer Neb clean", hehehe. That's what we say in Bonny Scotland.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> don't care





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Me either. We are the 600.


Don't worry guys, I know who it is and it is someone very close to all of our hearts, but luckily not our buds, or they would be finished, lol. For some reason my multi quote from the previous page didn't work so I missed a few....will catch you on the flipper.

Peace, DST


----------



## Zedsded (Sep 7, 2011)

Man my roomate just flipped n tried to still all my babies . I broke em because I came home n found him. he told me he was taking them so I broke em all because I had to go to work. Fuuuuuuuuccckkkkkkinnngggg shameful shit


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 7, 2011)

damn i knew it had to be the nose... even google couldent tell me that. anyways.. the club 600 account is pretty mysterious, but i guess i am also so fuck it.

and HA, we same the same thing in the un-united states of america.. well atleast oldschools do.

lol same the same thing, its SAY.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

awesome Jigger!!!!!

And no, I couldn't see a bald spot, just a rather large crown, lol.




jigfresh said:


> *Jig's 600 Competition Album*
> 
> EDIT: I put all the pictures into my journal... they are all blown up and in order. I will type up the stories behind them soon.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/104636-jigfresh.html


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

I got a great book for some of my relatives, it's called "A Smack in the Pus" by Scott Simpson (yer Pus is yer face btw!) A Scots slang phrasebook.



dababydroman said:


> damn i knew it had to be the nose... even google couldent tell me that. anyways.. the club 600 account is pretty mysterious, but i guess i am also so fuck it.
> 
> and HA, we same the same thing in the un-united states of america.. well atleast oldschools do.
> 
> lol same the same thing, its SAY.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

What?

Your room mate was trying to steal your plants, so you snapped them? I am reading this correctly...wtf.



Zedsded said:


> Man my roomate just flipped n tried to still all my babies . I broke em because I came home n found him. he told me he was taking them so I broke em all because I had to go to work. Fuuuuuuuuccckkkkkkinnngggg shameful shit


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

A thief doesn't deserve them anyways... Or he snapped his roommate, which would also be ok.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you imagine a society whereby anyone who asks can become a leader and ruler and police that society, without even the consent or approval of anyone in that society, without experience or even solid evidence of why those people should be in the policing position......welcome to RIU, lol.

I am seeing too many of our new Moderators walking around (or posting around) like Hitlers little Nazi Youth league in their Brown overalls and red armbands. Why does this site need 60+ moderators? Can someone please give me a mature and reasonably sane response? I seriously doubt it.................lol.

Well as far as I am arware the 600 is a place of self moderation, which is a credit to all who post here!!! Good on you, big pat on back.

Peace, DST


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 7, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> any of you using or got experience with the House & Garden line? Either the Base or the additives... trying to fix my problems because earlier i posted and those colas def weren't the size they should be... i'm thinking its the crappy X nutrients 3 bottle sample i was using with my Advanced nutrients additives, plus probably just overfeeding.... I have House & Garden's Soil A&B and the additives but i want to use Advanced Nutrient's additives... bud candy/big bud/overdrive etc... at different times probably etc... I hope this will be fine, seems odd i use Soil A&B for veg AND flowering? will they be fine with AN's additives? ...vegging my 2nd grow right now and gave them their first 2.5ml of A&B with Algen Extract... i also like this Drip Clean from House and Garden and heard very good things about it... said not to use it unless u've used it your whole grow because it'll burn all those salts hanging on the roots, and if u have alot... your plants will get burnt... so i'll use it this whole next grow... anyways hope some of you know what's up with H&G..


Mixing and matching your nutes shouldn't cause any problems BUT when you use the whole range from 1 company all the additives are specifically made to work with each other so be careful and keep an eye out for deficiencies


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

A quote from "A Smak in the Pus"

Scottish:
A couple o' weeks ago, ah' noticed a wee plook oan the end o' ma walloper. It's noo the size o' a tumshie n' startin tae honk like buggery. Is it gonnae drap aff?
English:
Two weeks ago, I noticed a small pimple on the tip of my penis. It has since grown to the size of a turnip and is giving off a rather pungeant aroma. Is this a cause for concern?

Scottish:
Ah wiz wae a shelter-belter oan Friday night n' ivir since, ah've been clawin ma baws like fuk. Ah' hink ah' might huv a dose.
English:
I had sex with a girl of low self esteem in a bus shelter on Friday evening and ever since, I have been experiencing prolonged itching of the testicles. I think I may have contracted a sexually transmitted disease.

I guess these come from the - Experiences at the clinic chapter. lol.


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 7, 2011)

Zedsded said:


> Man my roomate just flipped n tried to still all my babies . I broke em because I came home n found him. he told me he was taking them so I broke em all because I had to go to work. Fuuuuuuuuccckkkkkkinnngggg shameful shit


uhh... should have took them outside in a box hid them in a bush well... or even in your fucking CAR! you snapped them... damn, that has to be depressing


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

he was lst'ing them really. lol.


kingdevin said:


> uhh... should have took them outside in a box hid them in a bush well... or even in your fucking CAR! you snapped them... damn, that has to be depressing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

HST to the max  id have been more inclined to break the thief's fingers than my plants.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> HST to the max  id have been more inclined to break the thief's fingers than my plants.


Or just cut his thumbs off, watch the fucker pick his pint up after that lol


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, we need some Love in the 6double, lol. I was round at my friends house and someone had decided it would be cool to feed a little patch of grass some extra nutes, lol..........Judges entry:


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

And one for all you Beano Menaces!!! Trunk Porn.






Peace, DST


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok so where at the Club600 stickers coming from? I gotta have one!!!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 7, 2011)

ShaggyGT said:


> Ok so where at the Club600 stickers coming from? I gotta have one!!!



hahaha ditto!!!
i have just made my own! 
;p


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Likewise, I made a few myself. Or go to a print shop I guess, couple of sheckles for a few prints I would imagine.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 7, 2011)

Gotcha. I will get some made up.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

Where can I get a high res club 600 image to blow that motherfucker up?


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2011)

Zedsded said:


> Man my roomate just flipped n tried to still all my babies . I broke em because I came home n found him. he told me he was taking them so I broke em all because I had to go to work. Fuuuuuuuuccckkkkkkinnngggg shameful shit


 hahahaha..........should have pourd bleach on them.


DST said:


> Can you imagine a society whereby anyone who asks can become a leader and ruler and police that society, without even the consent or approval of anyone in that society, without experience or even solid evidence of why those people should be in the policing position......welcome to RIU, lol.
> 
> I am seeing too many of our new Moderators walking around (or posting around) like Hitlers little Nazi Youth league in their Brown overalls and red armbands. Why does this site need 60+ moderators? Can someone please give me a mature and reasonably sane response? I seriously doubt it.................lol.
> 
> ...


well D,i think the whole mod thing is just down right crazy!!!
i was drunk about 2-3 weeks ago,chating it up on LG's thread,and i felt like doing some drunk posting,
i told LG,i was about to go have fun,after i clicked new post,that mod app popd up,i was like dam,what is this shit.............
i clicked on it,and said hmmmmmmmmmmm,i did not post for some time,when i did post,all i postd was,"all you get my vote".

then i seen people going for the indoor section,the first thing i said was,its bout to be some shit going on,so i made my bid,cant have just anyone
come up in here..........modding shit.thats the only reason I did it.
just for the 600.

ill give more info later,gotta go for now.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Gen, I just saw your "club 600" in your avatar, HOW COOL!!!, if you are our mod I am more than happy with that my good man. Fuk messin with Gen, hehe. We have seen those arms lad


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

the highest one I got is 68kb, I'll ask her indoors if she has a higher res image.


Shwagbag said:


> Where can I get a high res club 600 image to blow that motherfucker up?


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 7, 2011)

got myself a little badge, shes gonna be everywhere! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Can you imagine a society whereby anyone who asks can become a leader and ruler and police that society, without even the consent or approval of anyone in that society, without experience or even solid evidence of why those people should be in the policing position......welcome to RIU, lol.
> 
> I am seeing too many of our new Moderators walking around (or posting around) like Hitlers little Nazi Youth league in their Brown overalls and red armbands. Why does this site need 60+ moderators? Can someone please give me a mature and reasonably sane response? I seriously doubt it.................lol.
> 
> ...


I think the worst part for me is trying to read the shyt articles that the one writes and posts to the home riu page. I've seen middle schoolers write better articles than the unflowing, tryingtosoundsmart sorta shit that's been put up there by her (you know, the one who thinks she's a model). Then you tell them that their article sucks, and they erase your comment lmfao lil propagating shits. "pound down all the nail heads that are sticking up, little Timmy." Get fucked.

Whoa. Sorry. Not sure where that diatribe came from.... But I don't regret it. Free speech, and


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 7, 2011)

I just bought a couple bags of sunleaves grow rocks. They are still basically a kiln=fired shale product, but they aren't round so they don't roll all over the place, they look like gravel and wash hella faster. I'll take some pix a little later to show. If anyone has used this product I'd like to know about it.

It's a little heavier than hydroton, so you won't get the tipped over plant quite so easily. We all love that.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone use coco in flood and drain? How did you like it? I'm thinking about going that route over hydroton.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 7, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I just bought a couple bags of sunleaves grow rocks. They are still basically a kiln=fired shale product, but they aren't round so they don't roll all over the place, they look like gravel and wash hella faster. I'll take some pix a little later to show. If anyone has used this product I'd like to know about it.
> 
> It's a little heavier than hydroton, so you won't get the tipped over plant quite so easily. We all love that.



I think I'm gonna buy some coco chips as long as its economical. I hope to use, and toss. Hopefully it doesn't mess with my ph as much as hydroton seems to (to start with anyway.)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 7, 2011)

This look like Mag def to you guys? I'm using dyna-gro, and pro tekt, but haven't been using the mag pro because I heard it wasn't necessary with tap water. I'm thinking I might need it though...


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 7, 2011)

"it is better to have used cannabis and stopped, then never to have used it at all, but of course it is better to use cannabis regularly"


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

Words to live by wally.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 7, 2011)

i just got the coolest book ever, check it out homebrewewew

http://benefitsofmarijuana.com/


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 7, 2011)

There are some real blabbermouths on this thread. A fellow goes away for a few days and it takes a while to catch-up, which I admit I only read the last three pages before posting.

I had a mini trip in florida the past week. Started in central florida, from there to vero beach and from vero to st. augustine. It was a real tough week. I'll post some pics to share with everyone the misery I've had to put up with on my trip.

My girls have just finished week six of veg yesterday. I'll be flipping them saturday and counting sunday as day one of 12/12. Jig or anyone else growing scrog, all comments are welcome. I have no objections to making obvious mistakes since this is my first scrog....and anyway I've already made my first mistake. My back edge is too close to the wall. After this grow I'm moving my lights out about two feet further from my back wall. So any advice is welcome.

So here are a few pics of the atlantic ocean over labor day. The short beach is vero and the big expansive beach is st. augustine.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 7, 2011)

awesome pics heads up!! loving the buddha chillin  vedy niceee



heres a pic of my own







now im fixing to finally get soem new shoes, maaaybe and skate. peace outttt


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

Burping the space bomb~
















Room~







Sour D Day 29~












AK Day 12~


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey heads up  Down by da beach booyyyyy  Awesome pics, I love those sudden rains and then boom! sunshine again 

My suggestion is to fill out the screen a little more before flip,,, but not if they have a crazy stretch in them genes  I hate ending up with a splotchy scrog man! If it gets too full you could always trim stuff down by week 2 or so. Just my 2c. And if you use the lifting pot technique to tell when to water with soil, now your fked lol cant lift them up really. I used a moisture meter when I did scrog in soil, I know Im a noob... could always just poke the top layer of soil with ya fingas.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks whodat, it's your artistry with your girls that inspires me. If I can double my usual harvest I will be an extremely happy camper. I would estimate the screen is sixty percent filled and I am a bit bummfuzzled about the growth of these plants. It is a sativa dominant grow, the super skunk I'm guessing is a sixty forty sativa influence and is the strain with the most indica. Not sure of the colombian gold but it's supposed to be a landrace so I'm guessing ninety percent sativa? The critical+kali mist is eighty percent and the chocolopes are supposedly ninety five percent and yet they are the shortest of the bunch? I figured them to be real stretchy, maybe it's been bred out? I have also read a sativa dominant plant can take up to five weeks to go from veg fully into flower. I'm guestimating mine to grow another three weeks before they stop and go fully into flower. With that in mind, is it still too early to flip them in your opinion?


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I think the worst part for me is trying to read the shyt articles that the one writes and posts to the home riu page. I've seen middle schoolers write better articles than the unflowing, tryingtosoundsmart sorta shit that's been put up there by her (you know, the one who thinks she's a model). Then you tell them that their article sucks, and they erase your comment lmfao lil propagating shits. "pound down all the nail heads that are sticking up, little Timmy." Get fucked.
> 
> Whoa. Sorry. Not sure where that diatribe came from.... But I don't regret it. Free speech, and


I rarely go outside of this thread any longer, what's the point? Try to offer an honest comment and you're flamed. Make a suggestion, you're flamed. Ask a question, you're an idiot, what's the point? I still look around occasionally and try to help and then rarely return to that particular thread. All the bickering, who needs it?

Not posting for the past several days was almost a form of withdrawal. I found myself talking about the six hundred and the guys several times to my lady, who also happens to support what I do. She says to me, it's a part of who you are, why would I ever ask you to stop? I like that. As usual this old stoner drifts, this is still the best thread on riu and anyone who has stuck around knows this to be true. Peace ya'll.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks whodat, it's your artistry with your girls that inspires me. If I can double my usual harvest I will be an extremely happy camper. I would estimate the screen is sixty percent filled and I am a bit bummfuzzled about the growth of these plants. It is a sativa dominant grow, the super skunk I'm guessing is a sixty forty sativa influence and is the strain with the most indica. Not sure of the colombian gold but it's supposed to be a landrace so I'm guessing ninety percent sativa? The critical+kali mist is eighty percent and the chocolopes are supposedly ninety five percent and yet they are the shortest of the bunch? I figured them to be real stretchy, maybe it's been bred out? I have also read a sativa dominant plant can take up to five weeks to go from veg fully into flower. I'm guestimating mine to grow another three weeks before they stop and go fully into flower. With that in mind, is it still too early to flip them in your opinion?


Thanks man.
Well....... I guess Id stay on the safe side and fill er up a little more, maybe 80% but its pretty hard to tell not ever growing the strain before. Iv decided to grow out a strain regular style before scroging it just to kinda know what to expect. Im also leaning twords "when you think the scrog is ready to flip just wait another week or so".. Try training as much as you can, like as soon as a top is able to be pulled to the next part of the screen do it.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello all.

Whodat, as always your garden look mahvalous! Heads Up, yours too and great photos to go with them. I feel exactly like you do, and many here I'm sure. 

Wally's got my curiosity peaked. What'ya up to Wally? 

I'm calling this one, "Hanging out at The Club"


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 7, 2011)

hi guys, 

thought i'd chuck a bit of bud porn in, as its been a while since i have had a chance to do so!




TMS

edit:...forgot the 6 hundo emblem too so apologies...doh!

And heres a close up......they are getting there!!

first grow , over the bloody moon !!

TMS


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

Made some BHO in a glass pyrex dish last weekend. I couldn't get the oil from the corners and my my old lady made a cake in the pan. I finally got to a corner piece today and forgot all about it. As I'm sitting and watching a bit of television I realize I'm fucking stoned as hell lol. I'm enjoying the prOn as usual, the photo contest is fun as hell, I'm hoping to see a club 600 sticker somewhere soon! Great shots everyone.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Whodat, as always your garden look mahvalous! Heads Up, yours too and great photos to go with them. I feel exactly like you do, and many here I'm sure.
> 
> ...


That's what *I* call "*High*" speed internet!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Burping the space bomb~
> 
> [video=youtube;0J8srN24pSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J8srN24pSQ[/video]


Fixed that for ya


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Made some BHO in a glass pyrex dish last weekend. I couldn't get the oil from the corners and my my old lady made a cake in the pan. I finally got to a corner piece today and forgot all about it. As I'm sitting and watching a bit of television I realize I'm fucking stoned as hell lol. I'm enjoying the prOn as usual, the photo contest is fun as hell, I'm hoping to see a club 600 sticker somewhere soon! Great shots everyone.


That's awesome! I've been trying to figure out how to get at that goodness. I'm just gonna have to take the plunge and get baking.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's what *I* call "*High*" speed internet!


Holy shit, Doobie, look out man! There's a cat driving your CAR!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 7, 2011)

can yu guys show or tell me yur favorite/best joint tip folding methods!! stoner wisdom greatly appreciated!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> can yu guys show or tell me yur favorite/best joint tip folding methods!! stoner wisdom greatly appreciated!!


Shape, fold, roll. 

First, absolutely no debris, take the time to get it out. Make sure fingers are somewhat moist. 

Shape the joint by rolling up and down, gently. It doesn't need to be a hard on.

Once ready, roll back the paper and give a kind of fold.

Get it under control and then roll.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's awesome! I've been trying to figure out how to get at that goodness. I'm just gonna have to take the plunge and get baking.


Haha, yeah its pretty cool too because I kept it to one side of the dish so only 2 pieces are effected. Cake for everyone else, space cakes for me, corner piece please! haha


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Shape, fold, roll.
> 
> First, absolutely no debris, take the time to get it out. Make sure fingers are somewhat moist.
> 
> ...


thanks but im tryin to get more advice on the tip itself


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> thanks but im tryin to get more advice on the tip itself


 Oh, you want Advanced Rolling. Next aisle. Sorry. 

Edit. Ah, see. I just reread your question and being a stoner I thought "tip" as in "Hey buddy, let me give you a tip". But in regards to tips on "tips", I don't have any.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2011)

Club 600x sticker entry 

*The nursery:*


















*The new shelves (adjustable height):*








*New batch of soil mixed up and ready for final up-canning of 11 of the 17 seedlings:*








*Main ingredients for adding an interior webcam in my grow box:*












Still working on the latest club 600x sticker music vid, but the last few chores got in the way (*I am now on my seedlings' schedules*  ).
Hands are feeling great, so will be working on it tonight, posting it tomorrow (*maybe late, late tonight*).

Peace!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

New space and kids are lookin' great, Doob!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya Doob, been wondering where you been but I can see you've been busy. Looking good.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 7, 2011)

Are those cuttings or from seed, looks damn pretty. Medication time is around the corner...keep up the good work.

Doc


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> New space and kids are lookin' great, Doob!


Thanks, BT. I'm looking forward to getting some of these into 12/12 in the next day or two 




duchieman said:


> Ya Doob, been wondering where you been but I can see you've been busy. Looking good.


Thanks, duchie 
Have been resting more since re-starting therapy, but I lurk in the shadows and strike like a ninja troll before melting back into the darkness from whence I came... 



Dr High said:


> Are those cuttings or from seed, looks damn pretty. Medication time is around the corner...keep up the good work.
> 
> Doc


These are all from seeds, delivered by the amazing, and totally masculine, Seed Fairy.
Popped into the soil, and reaching for sunlight in 24-to-36 hours.
The two gigantors are G4/Casey, the bulk are Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and?, with a Herijuana, two Deep Blue, two Cheeseberry Haze, two DOG, and a JDB Romulan.

Aroma from them is starting to kick in.
Smells nice every time the oscillating fan sweeps across them...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2011)

That's how the Jamaican boys I used to hang out with smoked them. More of a cone with a skinnier tip and fatter end but never a paper tip. Only time I ever used tips was for oil and sometimes hash. Only time I smoke joints now is if I don't have a pipe, which is almost never.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2011)

Heads up... me and whodat seem to be of opposite opinions on when to flip with a scrog. I think flip earlier even if it's not full up when it's done. That being said, you have seen my grows and you have seen whodat's grows. I personally would go with whodats advice over mine, lol. All props to the man.

I'm really glad you made it through the hardest week on earth. Lovely pictures. I can feel the pain exuding out of them. 



wally nutter said:


> thanks but im tryin to get more advice on the tip itself


I use an index card... then cut it like shown. The width of the piece you cut makes how 'long' your tip will be. The length of the piece you cut will determine how 'fat' the tip will be.

EDIT: I cut the corners of the little strip, so that when it's rolled up there aren't sharp points that could rip the rolling paper. 







Start by making the smallest little fold at one end, to start things off.







Then roll it up as tight as you can... it will open up a little when you are done.







Voila you are done. Now if it's too fat for the joint, unroll it cut the length and roll it back up.. it will be skinnier. I take no credit for all this ... I was taught when I visited Amsterdam.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 7, 2011)

The last picture was my girl on day five. The first two are her today, day eight. Whoever at Nirvana wrote that Master Kush does'nt smell is full of shit. She has a very distinct odor that you can smell and I can only imagine what it'll be like during flower.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 7, 2011)

dont get the point of a tip


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> dont get the point of a tip


For one, it helps me roll. For two, it gives me something to hold onto... never a need for a roach clip. Three, I don't burn my lips, mustache, or fingers. Four, it acts a tiny bit as a filter. Five, there is never a problem if someone has wet fucking lips. Six, I can smoke every last little bit of weed. Seven, it's how they do it in Amsterdam, haha.

There's seven points. Some peeps don't like them. I do.

EDIT: Slonez. I grew Hindu Skunk which I believe is pretty close to, if not the same thing as Master Kush. My stuff smelled a lot like Moss or something in flower. It was really earthy. There was almost a spice to it. Really liked growing it, and smoking it. I still have some from over 2 years ago. It's one of my buddies favorites of mine, even after all this time. She's looking good brother.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2011)

8.helps with tar butt,too.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 7, 2011)

I finally got all the rooms built but I still got a little trimming to do because I ran out of 1 x 4's but that's just cosmetics and it can wait until I make it back to Lowes. Tomorrow I'll be cleaning it all out from top to bottom and applying my first coat of flat white paint. I'm hoping I can get by with just one coat but I'll paint it twice if I need to. After that It's all down to installing the ventilation and the lighting. I bought quite a bit a duct work the other day and it'll mostly be all straight pipe and elbows.

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel fellas and it wont be long now. I'm thinking I'll have it finished by Sunday at the latest. I'm still waiting on the new 8" inline exhaust 762 CFM to arrive but it should be here by tomorrow.

Enough talk, here's some pics.





























































Thanks for riding along.

Peace.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a definite convert when it comes to tips.
So much easier...

(*pardon the graininess, but I forgot to turn the camera flash on)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn...

Watching a concert movie on Netflix called "The Jammy's", about less than mainstream music acts.
Starts out with Richie Havens singing "Freedom".
Damn...
He blew me away as a little kid watching the Woodstock movie when it made the TV circuit up to Alaska back in 1970,
He just keeps getting better with time.

[video=youtube;mIuuzK4XyDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIuuzK4XyDA[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Who would that be, hahahaha? Looks like a nice little break. And now I know what these guys are talking about.....
[youtube]2670-F4o21k[/youtube]


Heads Up said:


> There are some real blabbermouths on this thread. A fellow goes away for a few days and it takes a while to catch-up, which I admit I only read the last three pages before posting.
> 
> I had a mini trip in florida the past week. Started in central florida, from there to vero beach and from vero to st. augustine. It was a real tough week. I'll post some pics to share with everyone the misery I've had to put up with on my trip.
> 
> ...





wally nutter said:


> awesome pics heads up!! loving the buddha chillin  vedy niceee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SO what is Wally Up to?


whodatnation said:


> Burping the space bomb~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Space bombalicious, looks kind of yummy indeed whodat.



Heads Up said:


> I rarely go outside of this thread any longer, what's the point? Try to offer an honest comment and you're flamed. Make a suggestion, you're flamed. Ask a question, you're an idiot, what's the point? I still look around occasionally and try to help and then rarely return to that particular thread. All the bickering, who needs it?
> 
> Not posting for the past several days was almost a form of withdrawal. I found myself talking about the six hundred and the guys several times to my lady, who also happens to support what I do. She says to me, it's a part of who you are, why would I ever ask you to stop? I like that. As usual this old stoner drifts, this is still the best thread on riu and anyone who has stuck around knows this to be true. Peace ya'll.


We love you too HeadsUp!!!! You da man with that Flori-duh plan.



duchieman said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Whodat, as always your garden look mahvalous! Heads Up, yours too and great photos to go with them. I feel exactly like you do, and many here I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Me curious too. Can I come and hang out at the Club?



Shwagbag said:


> Made some BHO in a glass pyrex dish last weekend. I couldn't get the oil from the corners and my my old lady made a cake in the pan. I finally got to a corner piece today and forgot all about it. As I'm sitting and watching a bit of television I realize I'm fucking stoned as hell lol. I'm enjoying the prOn as usual, the photo contest is fun as hell, I'm hoping to see a club 600 sticker somewhere soon! Great shots everyone.


Mmmnnn, corner slice for me please!!!!!



wally nutter said:


> can yu guys show or tell me yur favorite/best joint tip folding methods!! stoner wisdom greatly appreciated!!


I do mine like Jig, I also tend to roll the joint with the tip inside while rolling. IF you hold onto the tip and roll with that using your other hand to work the rest of the joint, it can be controlled well and you don't end up with a baggy tip end.

There is also the technique of folding the tip first to create a zig zag effect, then finishing it off by rolling it up like Jigs pic. This can also help create an extra stopper so that weed doesn't get sucked through the tip and into your mouth.



DoobieBrother said:


> Club 600x sticker entry
> 
> *The nursery:*
> 
> ...


Will be funny seeing the webcam in action. Do we have a TM yet for your weedcam?



wally nutter said:


>


Tipless, me no like tipless, too much weed in mouth as I like a fat rolled joint.



jigfresh said:


> Heads up... me and whodat seem to be of opposite opinions on when to flip with a scrog. I think flip earlier even if it's not full up when it's done. That being said, you have seen my grows and you have seen whodat's grows. I personally would go with whodats advice over mine, lol. All props to the man.
> 
> I'm really glad you made it through the hardest week on earth. Lovely pictures. I can feel the pain exuding out of them.
> 
> ...


How to roll up a card in 20 easy steps, lol. I like the cutting of the edges....very anal



slonez47 said:


> View attachment 1775549View attachment 1775547View attachment 1775522The last picture was my girl on day five. The first two are her today, day eight. Whoever at Nirvana wrote that Master Kush does'nt smell is full of shit. She has a very distinct odor that you can smell and I can only imagine what it'll be like during flower.


Weed smells!!! FULL STOP. or as you guys say PERIOD!



dababydroman said:


> dont get the point of a tip


You would if you wokred in the service indsutry....boom boom.

Stops you getting weed in yer gob among other things....



Dropastone said:


> I finally got all the rooms built but I still got a little trimming to do because I ran out of 1 x 4's but that's just cosmetics and it can wait until I make it back to Lowes. Tomorrow I'll be cleaning it all out from top to bottom and applying my first coat of flat white paint. I'm hoping I can get by with just one coat but I'll paint it twice if I need to. After that It's all down to installing the ventilation and the lighting. I bought quite a bit a duct work the other day and it'll mostly be all straight pipe and elbows.
> 
> I can see the light at the end of the tunnel fellas and it wont be long now. I'm thinking I'll have it finished by Sunday at the latest. I'm still waiting on the new 8" inline exhaust 762 CFM to arrive but it should be here by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


YOu can see the light at the end of the tunnel, have you put the lights in yet? I couldn't see them....oh dear, I am full of witty comments this morning. Sorry guys, fell asleep early last night so full of wind and piss this morgen, lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> I'm a definite convert when it comes to tips.
> So much easier...
> 
> (*pardon the graininess, but I forgot to turn the camera flash on)


Oh the converted one. We like converts...Now look into my eyes.....ok, now pass me that joint, and when I click my hands you will wake up and not realise you had even rolled a joint...although there might be a slight smell of ganj in the room...and a small pile of ash in the asbak.

Hey you bunch of crazy Spag Monsters, hope you are having a good evenink, or morningk, wherever you may be!

Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 8, 2011)

Mornin' man! Whaddya shmolkin' this morn?


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Nothing yet Bobo. just finished my muesli and strawberries, going to go and visit the ladies. I have watered the outside (or shall we call them "The Greenhouse Girls") Just got the vert scrog monster and her friends indoors to do now. Probably do a training session this morning before venturing down the road of shmokeyness. I had a 4 hour session with my mate yesterday afternoon smoking, Tahoe kush, Silver Bubble ice, Cheese ice, TWxRom Oil, Exo Cheese blunts dipped in oil, and a small nong to kick off the session of my newly chopped Chillberry Kush (still got a while to cure up properly though)....

And you? Cheese maybe?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 8, 2011)

How ever on earth did you know?

edit: We're so lucky to have a DST so early in the morn lol. Do you check the 600 from your bedside? I do.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

No joke, I roll out of bed, walk into the living room to grab the laptop, turn it on as I walk back to the bedroom and check the 600 first thing. My wife fucking hates it. You'd think I was married to yall and not her, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 8, 2011)

I knew you did, Jig  

Oh sssshhhhnaaapp! My 1000th post is on the 600, right where she belongs  G'night everyone


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

My wife punches quite hard...so NO, I check it from my office. lol.


Bobotrank said:


> How ever on earth did you know?
> 
> edit: We're so lucky to have a DST so early in the morn lol. Do you check the 600 from your bedside? I do.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning D 
I'm having a happy night!
At first I thought I was scheduled for physical therapy Thursday at 9am.
Then I glanced at the printout and saw it was at 11-am.
Yayyy!
A little later the wife comes in to the room and says she can use her parking pass and drive in to work so I can rest and I'm all like, "Ummm, I have physical therapy tomorrow at 11-am, so will take you into town and then head over for my torture."
She says, "You don't have your next appointment until Friday."
Then I read (instead of glance at) the schedule and I have a 24 hour reprieve!
Woohoo!
So.
I've been loosening my fingers up for my next music video for the Club 600 Stickerageddon 2011 with running through the song on an endless loop.
Been at it for about an hour so far.
Fingers are stiff from mixing the soil up yesterday afternoon, but they're starting to unwind.
This will (I hope) be a better end-product than previous recordings.
Learn new things each time (lots of research and trial & error) and having fun!
Blazing bowls of Northern Berry to keep me properly lubricated.
12:38 at night here in Oregon, and I'm going to press onward and see if I can get it done tonight.
These recordings usually take 3 hours to record, and then another 2 hours to edit audio & video and upload.
Just wanted to give an update and say "Hello!"
Will be staying online here in the 600 while I medicate my brain and finish learning this song.
Peace!


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck brother Doob. I will be jumping around like a sad lunatic in my living room for the next hour trying to pretend to exercise. I will be back to check up on your progress soon. Twang them twangy things.
D


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 8, 2011)

Who dat round of fucking applause on that sb


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2011)

Jig, whodat, thanks for the thoughts, I'll be flipping them on sunday, they are screaming at me to flower them. I'm fairly confident the screen will fill in with the stretch. I also built it a bit longer than I thought the light footprint would cover well, it's a five and a half foot screen in length.

And thanks guys for sharing in my pain of the past week, it's been tough.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 8, 2011)

My buddy finally broke down and put a plant outside. He had a sleestack a few weeks into flower, took it out of his room and buried it outside. I offered him some chicken wire to protect it, we didn't speak personally to the rabbit that ate it but it must have been good, he/she/it came back the next day for seconds. He said next time I come over bring the chicken wire. The plant is gone and it was beautiful. It had those classic golf ball kind of nugs. Always make sure to close the barn door after the horses have gone.

A shout out to cof, you surviving that tropical storm lee? People who do not live in the south have no idea of how badly these things can screw up your day...or week when you have no power.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Talking of rabbits, Doob must have got lost down his recording rabbit hole.

Well HeadsUp, some people are unaware what it is like to live with endless rain, lol. We had 150kph winds the other night, and it's still raining 2days later.......snore. I don't think I would be aumsed if I had no power though!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> A shout out to cof, you surviving that tropical storm lee? People who do not live in the south have no idea of how badly these things can screw up your day...or week when you have no power.


Thanks for the concern. We were fortunate that she brought us some much needed rain with just some minor flooding and loss of power. 
I ran a generator for a week when katrina hit and it was incomfortable, but we survived.

 
cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

*600 never fails to disappoint with the bud action! nice work lads
*


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Shnk, looks like you are getting into that cheese good and proper. How's it stinking? Would you say that, "like good little piggies, they could go to market"?

DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys, thought I would share a couple shots from my Chrystal plant (Northern Lights x White Widow). These have been drying for just a day. I think I harvested a few days late but the tops turned out pretty decent. She went about 62-63 days of 12/12.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

nice one shwag. looks great to me.


Shwagbag said:


> Hey guys, thought I would share a couple shots from my Chrystal plant (Northern Lights x White Widow). These have been drying for just a day. I think I harvested a few days late but the tops turned out pretty decent. She went about 62-63 days of 12/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

hahah i'm freakin high for a moment i thought you said 'looks like shwag to me' hahaha 

nice frost shwag


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey guys, thought I would share a couple shots from my Chrystal plant (Northern Lights x White Widow). These have been drying for just a day. I think I harvested a few days late but the tops turned out pretty decent. She went about 62-63 days of 12/12.


Nice work Shwag. Pretty decent? They look fucking awesome from where I'm at. Have you smoked Chrystal before? Sounds like a really nice cross. Two classics. And I must say, I'm really jealous of you guys with basements. I wish they gave those out in california. I guess I'll just have to deal with perfect weather all the time. 

And to you southern boys... us mountain folk have to deal with no power quite often in the winter. I'd say we average 3 days a year with no power. I know that's not much, but when you rely on a water pump to water your girls... 48 hours with no power is not very fun. At least we have gas heating.

Shnkrmn... Your buds are looking so nice bro. Thanks for putting them up here. That last shot is just fucking amazing.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> For one, it helps me roll. For two, it gives me something to hold onto... never a need for a roach clip. Three, I don't burn my lips, mustache, or fingers. Four, it acts a tiny bit as a filter. Five, there is never a problem if someone has wet fucking lips. Six, I can smoke every last little bit of weed. Seven, it's how they do it in Amsterdam, haha.
> 
> There's seven points. Some peeps don't like them. I do.



Plus you are guaranteed a great draw no matter what the condition of the bud you put in. I hate a joint that won't draw properly, what's the point?

I am a man who rarely smokes joints. But, when I do I roll great big cones with a cardboard tip, a style I learned on the hippie trail in India back in the 70's.

Stay high, my friends.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL

Dude, you are doing that on purpose right? Can't just be a coincidence. Shit is making me laugh this morning. You guys are great. Shnkrmn... the most medicated man in the world.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Nice work Shwag. Pretty decent? They look fucking awesome from where I'm at. Have you smoked Chrystal before? Sounds like a really nice cross. Two classics. And I must say, I'm really jealous of you guys with basements. I wish they gave those out in california. I guess I'll just have to deal with perfect weather all the time.
> 
> And to you southern boys... us mountain folk have to deal with no power quite often in the winter. I'd say we average 3 days a year with no power. I know that's not much, but when you rely on a water pump to water your girls... 48 hours with no power is not very fun. At least we have gas heating.
> 
> Shnkrmn... Your buds are looking so nice bro. Thanks for putting them up here. That last shot is just fucking amazing.


Thanks Jig, I appreciate that. I do love having the basement, keeps the odor on the DL and most peeps have no clue. There are some things in the basement that can send some signals but if you're in the basement then you're already trusted lol. I have smoked it before, I think its a great cross, puts me on my ass and makes me stupid though so its not a daily smoke for me personally. I felt like I didn't let the ones before her go long enough so I let this one go a bit longer 



shnkrmn said:


> Plus you are guaranteed a great draw no matter what the condition of the bud you put in. I hate a joint that won't draw properly, what's the point?
> 
> I am a man who rarely smokes joints. But, when I do I roll great big cones with a cardboard tip, a style I learned on the hippie trail in India back in the 70's.
> 
> Stay high, my friends.


I am a joint smoking masheeeen! I've been doing glass more lately since I bought some new pieces and its great to top with hash, but I'm mostly a joint man. I smoke a lot away from the house so its nice to be able to smoke it down and discard whatever is left if I don't want it.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey shank, cannae see whatever it was you posted up there. Just a little red cross.

What a great day, have been waiting on a decision from a client on a contract and I got the nod today so stoked, as is the engineer who is going to do the project, she hasn't worked for a while. I am hoping this will be a long term gig so some steady sheckles coming into the company for a few years.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

makin smart money D. grats


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

cheers bud, I celebrated with beans on toast and two fried eggs, lol. I couldn't even be arsed going up to the pub it's so bloody miserable here.

I repotted a DOG clone that I think could be a candidate for the next DOG Mom today, gonna flip current DOG mom soonish. I have got the wackiest looking Exo Cheese clone that has grown into a weiry looking thing, lol. If I rememeber I'll take pics, camera is at work with the wife.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

shit man, too blue for a shwally?!?! think your mrs might be reet about the sunshine a calling.

picked a fine bitch of a DOG have you!? mine are looking kanny. ones a hungry beast.






(back two)

exo gone a bit reveg like?


----------



## CatfishBilly (Sep 8, 2011)

mind if i join the club? Just got my 600 a few days ago. 

;]







Only read through the first 400 or so pages... this one might take a while.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Aye yer DOG's sure are a barkin lad. Did I hear you say you were stopping with the DOG's after this run?

And yup, I think the thing went a bit reveg. It was a top.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome Catfish, you are going to love your 600, I upgraded from a 400 and never looked back bru.

What have you got growing there? 




CatfishBilly said:


> mind if i join the club? Just got my 600 a few days ago.
> 
> ;]
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 8, 2011)

Sup ya'll???? Well there's to many bad ass pics for me to mention them all, but hell yeah guy's looking real nice here at the 6!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats on the good news D. That's just great. Beans and toast sounds like a great celebration.

Donny, your plants are looking excellent as always.

And catfish, welcome. The only thing better than a nice grow is a nice grow and a screen. I love it.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers Jig, well it will certainly help, fingers crossed it gets extended.

Home alone and smoking some Lemon Psycho Killer from Breeders' Boutique!! Dare I put a link in before someone comes into my profile and removes it.

I know we are all friends here but can I just remind you all, this is the internet, and there are 60 mods with all sorts of powers, and sometimes admins get things mixed up (sorry to the Gods of the systems, but you do!!! ) And people may be able to get into your profile, reads your PM's and god knows what. I know someone went into my profile and changed my sig. So please watch out.

Thanks, Para Pete out.

lol.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit man, too blue for a shwally?!?! think your mrs might be reet about the sunshine a calling.
> 
> picked a fine bitch of a DOG have you!? mine are looking kanny. ones a hungry beast.
> 
> ...


LOL. I'm still scratching my head a bit on that one. I've reread it a couple of times now but there's still a couple of words in there that leave me stumped, like shwally and kanny. I'm betting they're a couple of the words that the picture says. A couple of more would be fantastic and yummy. Cheers Don.

Hey, great news on the contract D! Good to see the good news stacking up for you. Now if you could do something about the bloody weather. It's similar to West Coast, BC, weather with lots of rain and grey days and it's known to take a toll on the psyche after too long. Way I look at it, it doesn't matter where in the world you live, you have to tolerate something. Here's to some sunny days.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

cheers duchie, 

shwally is a common verb and noun used across the UK for drink (boozing, or booze itself).
Kanny is more akin to Geordies, and is used to describe many things that are good, or anything that is good. As i always remember from the TV ads as a kid, Kanny Bag o' Tudor (Tudor were crisp - chips depending on where you come from).


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheers Jig, well it will certainly help, fingers crossed it gets extended.
> 
> Home alone and smoking some Lemon Psycho Killer from Breeders' Boutique!! Dare I put a link in before someone comes into my profile and removes it.
> 
> ...


Wow... it's all making sense now. I was starting to think you were off your rocker a bit with some of your comments, but like everything in time it all is becoming clear.

Crazy crazy crazy. Brownshirts indeed.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 8, 2011)

mann o mann do i want a DOG!

mommy mommmy, can i get one can i can i please?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Aye yer DOG's sure are a barkin lad. Did I hear you say you were stopping with the DOG's after this run?
> And yup, I think the thing went a bit reveg. It was a top.


 it's all up to the tester i'm sending the fairy. i love the cut i have and it seems my circle do too, but i need to move house so 2-3 ft mothers are out the question. baby cuttings not so. i took a cut off the dog and just stuck it in water, it was 6 weeks flower so who knows if it'll go. i also put my qrazyquake male through it. little scamp was like a dog at broth.



DST said:


> Cheers Jig, well it will certainly help, fingers crossed it gets extended.
> Home alone and smoking some Lemon Psycho Killer from Breeders' Boutique!! Dare I put a link in before someone comes into my profile and removes it.
> I know we are all friends here but can I just remind you all, this is the internet, and there are 60 mods with all sorts of powers, and sometimes admins get things mixed up (sorry to the Gods of the systems, but you do!!! ) And people may be able to get into your profile, reads your PM's and god knows what. I know someone went into my profile and changed my sig. So please watch out.
> Thanks, Para Pete out.
> lol.


 paranoid android alert!!! i reckon a little settling in is to be expected. most of them have never modded a site some seem to be taking the letter of the law and some are letting people play on. 600Club doesn't need it anyway so who cares eh.

besides its good practice to keep things in private emails not PM's just my two bits a gander.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Donny, your plants are looking excellent as always.


 cheers jigga man i saw your recent pics out the cupboard, looked tidy mate!


duchieman said:


> LOL. I'm still scratching my head a bit on that one. I've reread it a couple of times now but there's still a couple of words in there that leave me stumped, like shwally and kanny. I'm betting they're a couple of the words that the picture says. A couple of more would be fantastic and yummy. Cheers Don.


 shwally = scots ish for getting a drink down your neck. 
kanny is a geaordie thing means somethings canny/quite good 

sorry Ive had a shwally and a bit tonight so excuse the ramblings. 

livers and psychosis bowls have me catered right now


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2011)

all this shwally talk, makes me wana practice my slang. pourin up some booze .


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 8, 2011)

Well it's been a while since I posted pic's (been real buisy), so here are some crispy nug shot's. I also included some pic's of my next grow. It's my first attempt at scrog, and I'm pretty damn excited! Anyone thinking about Holysmoke's Strawberry diesel, DO IT!

Hey jig whatcha think????


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

I think you are going to be blown away with how happy you'll be with this setup. It's going to be so much fun watching that screen fill it. And it's great that the fastest grower is by herself on that part of the screen. She can fill in her section as the other two are catching up.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 8, 2011)

My quote for the day, You can't make chicken salad outta chicken shit no matter how much mayonaise you put in it.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Just being sensible, all to often fairy talk is bantered around all to directly. 

I don't know 99% of these people.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> paranoid android alert!!! i reckon a little settling in is to be expected. most of them have never modded a site some seem to be taking the letter of the law and some are letting people play on. 600Club doesn't need it anyway so who cares eh.
> 
> besides its good practice to keep things in private emails not PM's just my two bits a gander.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks god dam lovely green apple.



Green Apple said:


> Well it's been a while since I posted pic's (been real buisy), so here are some crispy nug shot's. I also included some pic's of my next grow. It's my first attempt at scrog, and I'm pretty damn excited! Anyone thinking about Holysmoke's Strawberry diesel, DO IT!
> 
> Hey jig whatcha think????


----------



## duchieman (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the definitions gents. Two new words to know for if I ever get over that way for a shwally or two and a kanny time. How's that?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks for the definitions gents. Two new words to know for if I ever get over that way for a shwally or two and a kanny time. How's that?


You have a different accent


cof


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You have a different accent
> 
> 
> cof


If Madonna can marry Guy Richie and all of a sudden develope a British accent we all have a chance. Can you imagine a Texan accent and British slang? All of a sudden I have a headache. Dig the shit out of you folks from the Isle there though. You guys and gals are numero uno in my book!


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 8, 2011)

Few questions for Club 600....AGAIN.... currently on around day 40-42 of flower (not of 12/12) my buds aren't looking overall that great should i add Overdrive (5ml instead of 8ml probably) now... i believe it says last 2 weeks of flower, before flushing? Not sure on this... second... can i switch my nutrient Base mid-flower right now.... was using Crappy X nutrients... can i give em like 5ml of Soil A & B i believe the usual is about 11ml at this time... my plants are already burnt a bit so i'm not so sure on the switch... I need to get this first crappy grow out of the way, it's why i didn't worry to much on whether i needed to give them Overdrive earlier because I got my real genetics vegging right now too... spent alot of them, i just need a bit of topshelf from these plants it looks like it will be, just not that much lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> Few questions for Club 600....AGAIN.... currently on around day 40-42 of flower (not of 12/12) my buds aren't looking overall that great should i add Overdrive (5ml instead of 8ml probably) now... i believe it says last 2 weeks of flower, before flushing? Not sure on this... second... can i switch my nutrient Base mid-flower right now.... was using Crappy X nutrients... can i give em like 5ml of Soil A & B i believe the usual is about 11ml at this time... my plants are already burnt a bit so i'm not so sure on the switch... I need to get this first crappy grow out of the way, it's why i didn't worry to much on whether i needed to give them Overdrive earlier because I got my real genetics vegging right now too... spent alot of them, i just need a bit of topshelf from these plants it looks like it will be, just not that much lol


If your plants have nute burn I dont think adding more nutes is a good idea :-/
Some plants are just low yielders but good nug. Less is more. Take care of those roots and your plants should be happy, but dont neglect environment.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 8, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> Few questions for Club 600....AGAIN.... currently on around day 40-42 of flower (not of 12/12) my buds aren't looking overall that great should i add Overdrive (5ml instead of 8ml probably) now... i believe it says last 2 weeks of flower, before flushing? Not sure on this... second... can i switch my nutrient Base mid-flower right now.... was using Crappy X nutrients... can i give em like 5ml of Soil A & B i believe the usual is about 11ml at this time... my plants are already burnt a bit so i'm not so sure on the switch... I need to get this first crappy grow out of the way, it's why i didn't worry to much on whether i needed to give them Overdrive earlier because I got my real genetics vegging right now too... spent alot of them, i just need a bit of topshelf from these plants it looks like it will be, just not that much lol


I'm confused. Day 40-42 of flower, not 12/12. I shoulda passed.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> I'm confused. Day 40-42 of flower, not 12/12. I shoulda passed.


Some peeps dont count until bud starts showing. I always count from the day they start 12/12.


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 8, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> I'm confused. Day 40-42 of flower, not 12/12. I shoulda passed.


 Takes 9 or so days of 12/12 light before they ACTUALLY hit flowering, some still confuse this and call the first day 12/12 flower day1 



whodatnation said:


> If your plants have nute burn I dont think adding more nutes is a good idea :-/
> Some plants are just low yielders but good nug. Less is more. Take care of those roots and your plants should be happy, but dont neglect environment.


 ya but i mean REPLACE the old base nutrients... with the NEW! not really adding more, infact its less overall in ML per gallon... just different type


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think you are going to be blown away with how happy you'll be with this setup. It's going to be so much fun watching that screen fill it. And it's great that the fastest grower is by herself on that part of the screen. She can fill in her section as the other two are catching up.


Yeah, she's the strawberry cough pheno (cherry bomb),and she like's to grow! As you can see, I spaced them evenly (as I could). It must feel good to see your own advice in action.....! Thank's for all the like's guy's....Peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> Takes 9 or so days of 12/12 light before they ACTUALLY hit flowering, some still confuse this and call the first day 12/12 flower day1
> 
> 
> ya but i mean REPLACE the old base nutrients... with the NEW! not really adding more, infact its less overall in ML per gallon... just different type


Shoot Iv been confused this whole time!

If they are burning I guess Id use NO nutes for a little while.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Some peeps dont count until bud starts showing. I always count from the day they start 12/12.


i hope the lap top,is in front of the t.v?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> Yeah, she's the strawberry cough pheno (cherry bomb),and she like's to grow! As you can see, I spaced them evenly (as I could). It must feel good to see your own advice in action.....! Thank's for all the like's guy's....Peace!


How long you gonna veg those gals? and sorry if you already said so but I was just curious if those are mothers you got under there?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

Honestly, I don't think nutrients are going to do anything. Just do what you've been doing and wait another week or two and it'll be harvest time. If you are on day 40 flower and it took 9 days to hit that of 12/12... by my calculations you are 7 weeks into 12/12 (which I and most can actually understand). That means 1 or 2 more weeks till harvest. Ain't nothing going to make them explode now, especially if they are already burnt. I would nurse these babies to the finish line and be reading up on what to do different for next grow. It's like throwing good money after bad. Just cut your losses and regroup.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You have a different accent
> 
> 
> cof


 Yup. I bet I do. It's funny how accents come out in text. It's the slang that stumps me the most. Hell, I have a hard enough time keeping up with my kids slang. The UK stuff cracks me up though.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> i hope the lap top,is in front of the t.v?


I aint got no TV G! and I love not having one! Will be hitting up an unofficial Saints bar downtown 
So yeah, I'll probably be in here tonight acting a fool after the game lol
*WHODAT!*


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Honestly, I don't think nutrients are going to do anything. Just do what you've been doing and wait another week or two and it'll be harvest time. If you are on day 40 flower and it took 9 days to hit that of 12/12... by my calculations you are 7 weeks into 12/12 (which I and most can actually understand). That means 1 or 2 more weeks till harvest. Ain't nothing going to make them explode now, especially if they are already burnt. I would nurse these babies to the finish line and be reading up on what to do different for next grow. It's like throwing good money after bad. Just cut your losses and regroup.


 I agree for the most part... but I really am just on the beginning of actual week 6 flower and these buds aren't developed.... they've got some time... probably past day 60 so I think Overdrive of all nutrients would pack that weight on... many say Overdrrive is one of the few nutrients where you actually wake up the next day and your surprised... as for the base nutes i doubt it'll do anything as you said... but these buds got a bit longer to go.. and i think they are still using what i give them


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> I agree for the most part... but I really am just on the beginning of actual week 6 flower and these buds aren't developed.... they've got some time... probably past day 60 so I think Overdrive of all nutrients would pack that weight on... many say Overdrrive is one of the few nutrients where you actually wake up the next day and your surprised... as for the base nutes i doubt it'll do anything as you said... but these buds got a bit longer to go.. and i think they are still using what i give them


Im confused at how long youv been flowering? So lets see,, I guess my space bomb only took 30 days to finish, thats awesome!

Edit: so even though your lights are 12/12 you still count the first 10 days as veg time? mmmmmkay.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not trying to knock you, but it seems as if when you ask questions, you aren't really looking for an answer. It seems like you just want someone to agree that what you are thinking is correct. Feel free to continue asking questions, but don't be surprised if you stop getting them answered.

I have a question for you guys. I am pretty sure that the clones I got this round had some little girly bits on them when I picked them up. Does that mean that they have been flowering longer than they have been in 12/12? If so I think I should have chopped 2 weeks ago. Oops. Live and learn.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not trying to knock you, but it seems as if when you ask questions, you aren't really looking for an answer. It seems like you just want someone to agree that what you are thinking is correct. Feel free to continue asking questions, but don't be surprised if you stop getting them answered.
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I am pretty sure that the clones I got this round had some little girly bits on them when I picked them up. Does that mean that they have been flowering longer than they have been in 12/12? If so I think I should have chopped 2 weeks ago. Oops. Live and learn.


Do you trust your clone source? could have been just pre-flowers from a vegging plant... but I KNOW you know the difference lol just sayin  Hey Jig!! and fellow 6ers!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> Few questions for Club 600....AGAIN.... i believe it says last 2 weeks of flower, before flushing? Not sure on this...
> second... can i switch my nutrient Base mid-flower right now..


I guess I should just try and answer the question eh?

1- Im not sure what your nute bottle says.
2. Sure why not.


----------



## kingdevin (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh so in other words (edit:Language)
if someone gives you an answer you don't fully agree with ...don't bother to reply back and state what you think? LOL bunch of (edit:Language)
who can click "Like"
and no... alot of people don't count first days of 12/12 as flower it's irrelevant either way, nobody's holding you on a pedestal besides the kids who browse all day and click "Like"... so stop acting as if your word is above anyone elses.(edit:Language)


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2011)

why so mad?
you askd for help,with something you already had your mind ,set to do.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey peeps! I don't get over to the 600 very often, just swinging through and saying hi and change the direction this conversation is heading. That's one thing about the 600....always great karma.

Shmooking my last bud of Caseyband,,,shit is niice! More coming down in a few weeks and 3 or 4 other strains of headstash cured and jarred. Oh and some DOG on the drying screen hehe.

Actually I think I'm just procrastinating before I go pot up some girls. Have to finish the bowl first of course,,,,and maybe another cuppa ; !). Have a good one all!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

Made my first dry ice runs with a shitload of trim. Holy shit was that awesome!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

You too bro. I'm bout to cut a bitch down. Banana Kush is looking just about right. She stinks real good. And there is nothing better than trimming to a good football game (football as in, hut hut hike). Sorry whodat... I just mean a good match up. Damn Green Bay is looking good as fuck.


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice jig, they look hell of ripe!

I woke up this morning to find that a ton of hairs went orange overnight. This is going much faster than I would have ever expected.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 8, 2011)

Jig i bet it smells like dank ass bananas all threw your house lol nice grow those little things are chunky as fuck


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

Holla peeps! Only 3 posts since I left? Really sorry if I caused any static. 


Yeah my boys lost and GB looks good  wut eva lol life goes on  but the AINTS are great! no longer aints IMO. I touched the lombardi at the "aints" parade btw. very memorable moment of my life lol Sean extended it out to me  all I yelled was "thank you sean! thank you sean!"


Jig~ gonna have some great smoke soon! holla @cha boy! lol jk.. smoke 1~4 me 

Papper house~ your buds look great! Sometimes I find certain strains to have somewhat of a "harvest window" when they can be taken early or late... or so Iv told myself.

I'll be back bros


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

What up Hotsause. Thanks so much for saying so. The house is a little stinky I must say... these are the smelliest I've ever grown (thanks to good genetics). Also, after trimming the first plant, I gotta say they are the prettiest plants I've grown too. I have about 15 more minutes of trimming on the first girl and I'll throw up some pictures. Each grow I've gotten better, and that is a great thing. This difinitely won't even compare to the last couple grows in weight, but fuck weight, this shit looks bomb. Ok... I do wish I had more weight, but life's good. I'll do more next time.

Pics upcoming.

Oh... and hell of a way to start the nfl season. That shit was exciting. The saints look amazing on offence as always, the secondary looks like they are in over their heads, but all of them are 1st and 2nd year players just about. Man... if they stay healthy the pack look like a force. Would be interesting if this was a preview of the nfc championship.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> What up Hotsause. Thanks so much for saying so. The house is a little stinky I must say... these are the smelliest I've ever grown (thanks to good genetics). Also, after trimming the first plant, I gotta say they are the prettiest plants I've grown too. I have about 15 more minutes of trimming on the first girl and I'll throw up some pictures. Each grow I've gotten better, and that is a great thing. This difinitely won't even compare to the last couple grows in weight, but fuck weight, this shit looks bomb. Ok... I do wish I had more weight, but life's good. I'll do more next time.
> 
> Pics upcoming.
> 
> Oh... and hell of a way to start the nfl season. That shit was exciting. The saints look amazing on offence as always, the secondary looks like they are in over their heads, but all of them are 1st and 2nd year players just about. Man... if they stay healthy the pack look like a force. Would be interesting if this was a preview of the nfc championship.


Hell yeah Jig  
Dank over weight for sure! I just harvested 1 lb of space bomb under a 1k, I dont care lol Im smoking gooooooooooooooood 
Our secondary was HORRIBLE!!! errrrggggggggg!!! This is shaping up to be a good NFL season though... BTW its very very hard to stay healthy in the NFL... Thats what 2nd and 3rd team is for


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I aint got no TV G! and I love not having one! Will be hitting up an unofficial Saints bar downtown
> So yeah, I'll probably be in here tonight acting a fool after the game lol
> *WHODAT!*


Comon WhoDat! I work with coonasses all day long in Lake Charles. When ARE'NT you boys running wide open!!?? lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> who can click "Like"


haha yeah I do it all the time! lololol I told yall Id be in here being stupid! 
Im so lonely in the 6 hundo  how is that possible!


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 8, 2011)

whats up guys? if its kewl i'll be joinging the 600 club just got my lumatek with super lumens tonight. Going to use it in a 5'x 3' grow box with a cool tube be my 1st 600 grow. If you would like check out my last year grow off 516 actual cfl watts came out very good, just looking to get better yeilds. My new grow built a flood and drain system plan on having 12 plants. Well hit me up I have a ton of reading through this thread, look forward to things to come.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 8, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> whats up guys? if its kewl i'll be joinging the 600 club just got my lumatek with super lumens tonight. Going to use it in a 5'x 3' grow box with a cool tube be my 1st 600 grow. If you would like check out my last year grow off 516 actual cfl watts came out very good, just looking to get better yeilds. My new grow built a flood and drain system plan on having 12 plants. Well hit me up I have a ton of reading through this thread, look forward to things to come.



Don't use the super lumens setting. just an fyi.


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks bro the dude i got it from told me not too as well, i plan on basically vegging with a 400 then using the 600 for flowering


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool. I figured you knew, but didn't want someone to burn up a $100 bulb.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

I know seriously right. Freakin quiet night. Making me all paranoid and shit. There's some crazy power outage from AZ to Mexico, covering quite a bit of so.cal along the way. It's pretty funny to see the news... peeps are freaking the fuck out, like it's armageddon.

Paperhouse... I didn'tmention before that i love the bud shots. The colors on the leaves are nice, little tint around the edges for good measure.

I put 3 of my cats outside in the shed earlier in the evening. I kinda feel like a bad person, like they are being punished or something. I'll get over it. It is nice having 3 less in the house. It feels a bit empty though... kinda like the 600 tonight. The shed they have is better than some people live, so they should be fine.

I also made my first recording of me playing guitar tonight. Got all the gear hooked up, got some software and let her rip. Lol, it's really bad otherwise I would share. It was hella fun making it though.

Oh, and another cool thing is I finally got a wireless card for my new desktop, so I was able to download the games I play... DAMN! It's gaming heaven. I checked out Metro 2033 on it's highest settings and was just blown away. I'm sure no one in here know's what the hell I'm talking about, but it's all good. Just know that there is a happy jig somewhere. Especially because I have electricity, lol.

Here's some pics:


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> whats up guys? if its kewl i'll be joinging the 600 club just got my lumatek with super lumens tonight. Going to use it in a 5'x 3' grow box with a cool tube be my 1st 600 grow. If you would like check out my last year grow off 516 actual cfl watts came out very good, just looking to get better yeilds. My new grow built a flood and drain system plan on having 12 plants. Well hit me up I have a ton of reading through this thread, look forward to things to come.


Yeah bro... it's cool if you join us on this adventure that is club 600. Despite what recent events may depict this is a thread of love, good vibes, brotherhood (and sisterhood)... and of course Growing some DANK ASS BUDS!!! As long as you can hang with that, the red carpet has been rolled out to you. Looking forward to seeing what you do with that new light.

peace
jig


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Cool. I figured you knew, but didn't want someone to burn up a $100 bulb.


yeah it only makes since if you increasing the lumens and that bulbs a 600 watt bulb why risk it. The bulb i'll be using for flower is a ushio hilux gro says 97,000 lumens my cfl set up i was only at about 40,000 and got solid ass nugs dense had nugs over 7grams each


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah bro... it's cool if you join us on this adventure that is club 600. Despite what recent events may depict this is a thread of love, good vibes, brotherhood (and sisterhood)... and of course Growing some DANK ASS BUDS!!! As long as you can hang with that, the red carpet has been rolled out to you. Looking forward to seeing what you do with that new light.
> 
> peace
> jig


thanks much appreciated when you get a chance click on my signature its old but thats my feb grow under cfls


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

Uhhhggggggg! I tried to roll a joint and dropped about 2 grams of primo into the abyss! totally useless! Then I take my dog out and he just got a full dose spray from s skunk!!! fucking fuck!!! fuck!!! fuck!!! tonight sucks lol

Edit: time for his third bath in the past 15 minutes.

Edit edit: got some extra ona gel, might try it... idk yet lol

edit edit edit: God damn it!!! this is unbearable!!! fuck!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Uhhhggggggg! I tried to roll a joint and dropped about 2 grams of primo into the abyss! totally useless! Then I take my dog out and he just got a full dose spray from s skunk!!! fucking fuck!!! fuck!!! fuck!!! tonight sucks lol


I haven't had herb in like 2 weeks. Hoping to have about a kilo in a few months though... I can't bring myself to pay the street prices. I actually have trim I could make a bunch of hash out of though...

HEY MAN!!!!! My dog got sprayed by a skunk a few weeks back too. It's like 1/4 cup baking soda, some dawn dish soap, and some hydrogen peroxide took care of that real quick. Google it. You will see a recipe for what I'm talking about.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I haven't had herb in like 2 weeks. Hoping to have about a kilo in a few months though... I can't bring myself to pay the street prices. I actually have trim I could make a bunch of hash out of though...
> 
> HEY MAN!!!!! My dog got sprayed by a skunk a few weeks back too. It's like 1/4 cup baking soda, some dawn dish soap, and some hydrogen peroxide took care of that real quick. Google it. You will see a recipe for what I'm talking about.


THANK YOU! the grocery by my house is open 24/7/365 and I may have to ride my bike over right now! So anyone who has hard feeling against me, now is your time to laugh... Otherwise you shit out of luck


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I haven't had herb in like 2 weeks. Hoping to have about a kilo in a few months though... I can't bring myself to pay the street prices. I actually have trim I could make a bunch of hash out of though...
> 
> HEY MAN!!!!! My dog got sprayed by a skunk a few weeks back too. It's like 1/4 cup baking soda, some dawn dish soap, and some hydrogen peroxide took care of that real quick. Google it. You will see a recipe for what I'm talking about.


damn that sucks fuken skunks, here in sac they found a few skunks and raccoons with rabies they been attacking people. whats the street prices where your from here in cali, sac area been hella cheap shit im lucky o get $30 a 1/8 of some fire ass dank


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah 30 an 8 is normal... thats of top shelf btw 

off to the grocery, I cant take it... but I may take pics of the process lol will see.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> damn that sucks fuken skunks, here in sac they found a few skunks and raccoons with rabies they been attacking people. whats the street prices where your from here in cali, sac area been hella cheap shit im lucky o get $30 a 1/8 of some fire ass dank


Yeah, From what I know $50-60 an eighth, but I've never really paid that much. I grow it, and even then I get drug tested at work, so I keep it to a minimum... Hoping it's legal over here pretty quick like. I can grow better shit than I can buy that's for sure.


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, From what I know $50-60 an eighth, but I've never really paid that much. I grow it, and even then I get drug tested at work, so I keep it to a minimum... Hoping it's legal over here pretty quick like. I can grow better shit than I can buy that's for sure.


i'm legal with it but what sucks most employers are not i'm on alittle break smoking myself have about a oz left of some bluedream, og kush, platinum bubba kush, jack herer waiting for my og/uk cheese to finish up


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> yeah 30 an 8 is normal... thats of top shelf btw
> 
> off to the grocery, I cant take it... but I may take pics of the process lol will see.


yep, i remember when i was paying 60 for some hard ball dank purps


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

hahahaha.... Skunk smell up close doesn't smell the same as when you smell it out on the road. When my dog got hit it smelled like tons of rotten onions, and some kinda burning tires or something. idk. I dealt with that shit asap even though I just got home from work and didn't feel like washing/rinsing my dog for an hour.


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 9, 2011)

well later bro's have to get up early for work keep in touch been a great one


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> i'm legal with it but what sucks most employers are not i'm on alittle break smoking myself have about a oz left of some bluedream, og kush, platinum bubba kush, jack herer waiting for my og/uk cheese to finish up


I just grew a kush cross, and that shit smells way too much for me. I could smell it coming up to my house from the street, and I have serious air scrubbing. I just picked up some GrapeGod to grow here whenever I get a chance.



jhod58vw said:


> well later bro's have to get up early for work keep in touch been a great one


later


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Whats up guys what do you think of my new grow room.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2011)

cruising.

Tomato paste for good measure lofl

Reject.

1,2,3, and 4 






Yes thats a tip on my J 

?purp dry ice kief  I dont think Iv shared my 5 gallon diy kief tumbler?? The small chunks of dry ice pummel the bits and freeze them at the same time, works .. Will take pics.



[video=youtube;RC1bUwm0-KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC1bUwm0-KQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I just literally smoked skunk.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeezo Kingdevin, I will definitely put whodat above you on a pedestal as I know how successful his grows are, and believe you me, I am no kid!!!!!!!

With that statement right there you just threw out a blanket of abuse to everyone who has ever rep'd, or LIKED him. Two very good growers give you the same opinion, yet you clearly want to continue with your own line of thought. What is the point of asking then? Really.....

I am sorry to say, but the way you come across is quite dismissive..."some people still think" what like they are in the dark ages. Some people just do it different, that's all. Now if you want to hit them up with more nutes, GO FOR IT. I really hope it works, you should know your plants by now, you have been living with them of several months. I wish you good luck. 

Now that I have got that off my chest. WOOHOO, ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

ahahahahahahahahaha, that was like me when I logged on this morning...NOT AMUSED!!!!! LOL


whodatnation said:


> cruising.
> View attachment 1777344
> Tomato paste for good measure lofl
> View attachment 1777350
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

isn't that just the best pic ever. Doggies like... I didn't mean to get sprayed, now I'm all wet. woah is me, lol. Props whodat. He's a cute little guy... and hopefully less stinky now. I'm guessing the mixture worked ok.

happy friday D. Tis a good day.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Dst you see my new veg room? Here is the video and suggestions please i would be thankful. I know you the man! I plan on flowering all those in a few weeks outside in a green house : ) I love tents.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Whats up guys what do you think of my new grow room.
> 
> [youtube]14uAa7lTE8M[/youtube]


Looks good to me. Is that a vegetable or something in there with them? Also, good seeing you around again, been a while.

EDIT: to embed the vid like me type youtube and /youtube between [] and [] inbetween them put the bit after the = in the url of the video... ie 14uAa7lTE8M


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Aw man, I wish I could be putting things out into a greenhouse soon, I got some girls I just put into a greenhouse due to the shit weather outside, who knows if they will ever finish in time. Overcast again today

Set up looks good Gopedxr. Only thing I would do is to make that duct that is hanging outside the room a little less suspicious looking. You are probably medical but you don't want peeps breaking in and pinching stuff. Just pull it back into the room a bit more and buy a square plastic grill or metal grill to attach it to. You get them in DIY stores for a few bucks. Good luck with it and please keep us posted. I would like to see how you get on in the greenhouse.

Peace bru.

DST

What sort of inline you using, sounds PRETTY DAM powerful!


Gopedxr said:


> Dst you see my new veg room? Here is the video and suggestions please i would be thankful. I know you the man! I plan on flowering all those in a few weeks outside in a green house : ) I love tents.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea jigafresh its been a while since last time i talked to! Boy i been busy over here! Between norcal napa tahoe all over socal bulidng the veg room and green house and hanging with the riu folks let me tell ya its a been a few awesome last months lots of fun! I dont know if you have seen joshkins on the site here but we hooked up last night and tws sat around talked got home around 2 am fun to say the least!


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Heres youtube instructions I made for anyone who doesn't know how to inbed.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Now that's cool. We like RIU'er hooking up.


Gopedxr said:


> Yea jigafresh its been a while since last time i talked to! Boy i been busy over here! Between norcal napa tahoe all over socal bulidng the veg room and green house and hanging with the riu folks let me tell ya its a been a few awesome last months lots of fun! I dont know if you have seen joshkins on the site here but we hooked up last night and tws sat around talked got home around 2 am fun to say the least!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Yea jigafresh its been a while since last time i talked to! Boy i been busy over here! Between norcal napa tahoe all over socal bulidng the veg room and green house and hanging with the riu folks let me tell ya its a been a few awesome last months lots of fun! I dont know if you have seen joshkins on the site here but we hooked up last night and tws sat around talked got home around 2 am fun to say the least!


jozikins? Yeah, I know him from the site. He lives like 5 miles away from me. Too bad, we coulda all hooked up. Next time I guess. Glad to hear things are busy... that's usually always a good thing. Sounds like you've been having fun. Ain't nothing better.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Really gotta love whats going on these days! People getting together doin what they love to do helping each other out. That veg room i have now is thanks to the members here and dezer racer as well. He is busy these days but hes another real cool guy. DST might need to send you a pm tomorrow with a few questions. I am digging the clones but you wanna see what my seed plants did? These were my step dads but I want seeds!!


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

They are mighty fine Bushes, fuk yeh, and even a White Picket Fence, lol

And no worries, PM away bru.



Gopedxr said:


> Really gotta love whats going on these days! People getting together doin what they love to do helping each other out. That veg room i have now is thanks to the members here and dezer racer as well. He is busy these days but hes another real cool guy. DST might need to send you a pm tomorrow with a few questions. I am digging the clones but you wanna see what my seed plants did? These were my step dads but I want seeds!!


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

I am feelin the love DST thank you so much! Just some more green stuff thats been goin since about june kotton candy and the big one is banana kush. These are my clones. What do you think they will yield?


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Outdoor yields, probably not the best person to ask. But gotta be a few zips off the smallers ones and a handfull of that larger lady in the back.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Right right figured id ask anyways haha. This is my first offical grow this year. I can only imagine next year. Thanks again i will catch ya tomorrow buddy! I am passin out ha! 2 0 clock out here in cali!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 9, 2011)

cheeeeeers!!


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

slainte mhath Wally.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Yea jigafresh its been a while since last time i talked to! Boy i been busy over here! Between norcal napa tahoe all over socal bulidng the veg room and green house and hanging with the riu folks let me tell ya its a been a few awesome last months lots of fun! I dont know if you have seen joshkins on the site here but we hooked up last night and tws sat around talked got home around 2 am fun to say the least!


Burning down with my boy Jozi the west coast connection eh? Jozi seems like good peeps. I bet you got blowed right out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

hahahah damn whodat, your dog looks like i imagine i would after being sprayed by a skunk.

TGIF!

few snaps from the tent. 6 weeks n a bit






qrazy quake






Dogs!


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

These are from my phone since my wife has the camera at work......most of the branches are settling into to their new contorted positions, and here's hoping for at least something to harvest in the coming months.










This shows you the problem I had with the other ones, you can see the metal frame for the trays and such, well it was kind of hard to get 7 foot plants underneath those. lol











Right, back to making some hashish.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

7 ft ganja bush limbo anyone?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2011)

The ladies are looking good. They seem to like the respite from the constant onslaught of rain. With your contortionist abilities, I don't see a problem...the shelf was nothing but a small thing.


cof


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2011)

donny your tent is looking nicely full of fat ass bitches, i like very much.

that dog is a extra chunky, not the usual kelp green leaves that you see on her though, is she on the same res as all the others?


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

More like, bend em over the table job Donnie, lol.

Cheers cof! one does get a fair bit of practice squeezing into small places!


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

a recent run of my DOG clones done a similar thing, I put it down to them being in the trays (3 of them together), smoke was still top drawer though. Got fed the same as the ones in pots so may be something to do with the area for the root mass....or not. I am putting more back in trays soon so I'll find out.



ghb said:


> donny your tent is looking nicely full of fat ass bitches, i like very much.
> 
> that dog is a extra chunky, not the usual kelp green leaves that you see on her though, is she on the same res as all the others?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

ghb said:


> donny your tent is looking nicely full of fat ass bitches, i like very much.
> 
> that dog is a extra chunky, not the usual kelp green leaves that you see on her though, is she on the same res as all the others?


cheers man, aye she's on the exact same res.!? just a hungry mut.


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man, aye she's on the exact same res.!? just a hungry mut.


thats the skill with multi straining, some go hungry and some get over done, you seem to have found a nice balance with it thats for sure , buds look immense on the doggy for 6.5 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2011)

dam whodat,this is a nice tub of DIK..........





dam............

nice full green house D,happy days ahead.

DG&T,frosty gals you got.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;lmmWxJuvWUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmmWxJuvWUU&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Dst you see my new veg room? Here is the video and suggestions please i would be thankful. I know you the man! I plan on flowering all those in a few weeks outside in a green house : ) I love tents.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


Hey Gopedxr that looks great! Just an observation.... The vent hanging out the window, bags of soil outside and grow containers are all obvious indicators that you're growing weed in there though. One would have to be pretty naive to overlook it. You might consider trying to fly under the radar a bit more. Those are 4' T5 tubes right? I would suggest dropping those lights lower so they're within about 4" of the plant tops. You're losing more intensity than you think at that distance and it will stretch your node spacing more than is necessary. Plants look uber healthy keep rockin'.


----------



## slonez47 (Sep 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Uhhhggggggg! I tried to roll a joint and dropped about 2 grams of primo into the abyss! totally useless! Then I take my dog out and he just got a full dose spray from s skunk!!! fucking fuck!!! fuck!!! fuck!!! tonight sucks lol
> 
> Edit: time for his third bath in the past 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


All that AND the Saints lost. Someone best take WhoDats guns away before he does something drastic.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> All that AND the Saints lost. Someone best take WhoDats guns away before he does something drastic.


Should have passed the ball on the goal line! They struggled running the ball in short yardage situations against GB's short yardage D. Great game though.!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;TfTu7xmwfn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfTu7xmwfn8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;qKGcaJH0XaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKGcaJH0XaA[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Feeling a bit Irie Wally? Jam on bru.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 9, 2011)

irie indeed, i been smoking some maui waui, nirvana's strain. its nice but, it was scorched, my "grow buddy" was too busy to notice the 100degree pluss closet temps........ o well, ima take a pic of this shagykind. lol its not that bad really.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Burning down with my boy Jozi the west coast connection eh? Jozi seems like good peeps. I bet you got blowed right out!


Jozi is good peeps?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Jozi is good peeps?


You bet your ass! Lots of good peeps I've met through RIU that I feel like I know. I hope to meet some of them and burn dank some day.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 9, 2011)

well just say i have a way with companies these are "some" of my free nutes that some different companies have sent me i love it i wont be forking out for nutes for ahwile


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Fucking cloning. Pisses me off. Nothing else can stall a grow for a couple weeks dead in its tracks. Pythium bullshit mother fucking, cock fucking....


----------



## joshls78 (Sep 9, 2011)

Big Devil Auto


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Uh oh... THREAD RIP! To all you good people in the 6-0-0 . . . Here's a little update from the tent. Stay tuned, cuz next week we're gettin' artsy. Oh my!

Was going to water the girls this morning, but they are, for the most part, still wet from their last watering... I think tomorrow will be the day (oh, except the C4X CB... gave her a little water with worm poop on top to help her N def).

Monday marks 5 weeks (4 weeks SCROG).

Little overall shot






Although she doesn't look overly impressive, this little one has impressed me. All the Cheese have, actually. I was really worried I wouldn't be getting very much off of these girls, but I think I'll be ok... each plant is shaped like a plate, bowling up around the sides, and a little lower in the center. This is allowing for lots of light penetration. Plants like penetration. 






Next up is our ol friend, C4 x Caseyband. Loving the bud structure on this plant. HUGE  This pic was taken pre yellow leaf removal, so please don't judge lol 






Here's a close up of the C4 x Caseyband....






Next up, Blueberry x Grapefruit aka Sweet Tooth. I friggin love this plant! Her buds are awesome... nice big calyxes, with insane structure. Now her colors are starting to show, too! Great hues  I topped her once, and then tied open her branches a little bit, and she's done the rest. A tent of these things would insanity. Clearly a BB dom pheno, I'd say.











That's all folks!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am trying to clone again.
I never had a clone live before.
This time I am cloning flowering plants.

Lets see I used clonex gel on the cuttings that I cut at a 45* angle with a scalpel, and sliced a x into the bottom of stem and scraped the green off.
Put cuttings in cloning solution soaked rapid rooters in the humidity dome with a seedling mat underneath.

Did I miss any steps?
If I dont get it this time fuck it!!


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

hey bassman check out my new veg room : ) Tell me what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


----------



## joshls78 (Sep 9, 2011)

Spray bottle?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> hey bassman check out my new veg room : ) Tell me what you think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


woh that ducting and soil looks suspicious, dont wanna get jacked. Nice tent though and the plants look healthy. If I may make a suggestion, just what I would do. I would have the fan sucking instead of pushing and have it mounted after the bend, im not so sure about that LONG piece of ducting,seems unnecessary. Then Id get rid of that "U" bend it has, could just have that as a 90* elbow. JMO


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey all! Happy Friday. Took me a couple o' cups of java to catch up on things, again. Sorry to hear about your night Whodat but how come nobody's feeling it for that poor little pooch of yours? After all, he's the one that got sprayed. Great looking boy, or girl, who's being a real trooper, looks like. 

Bobo, garden looks great! I think I have one or two of those C4XCB's going as well. Nice fat fingers on her. You just got me a little more stoked about them. I have a couple of other Caseyband crosses as well. 

Saying a broad hello to all the new people hanging around and others who haven't been around for a bit like Gopedxr. Good to see you all and happy weekend.

Ok, off to do some watering and other chores so I can get it all out of the way and do the things I like. Catch up later.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> woh that ducting and soil looks suspicious, dont wanna get jacked. Nice tent though and the plants look healthy. If I may make a suggestion, just what I would do. I would have the fan sucking instead of pushing and have it mounted after the bend, im not so sure about that LONG piece of ducting,seems unnecessary. Then Id get rid of that "U" bend it has, could just have that as a 90* elbow. JMO


Way to be all diplomatic about it. I'm a little scared to offer any help for a bit. Don't want to start any beef.

Been trimming this morning. I cut into a Larry OG girl. Damn she is a sexy thing. I'll put up some pics momentarily... watch this post!!!


----------



## prep1801 (Sep 9, 2011)

bassman... I've tried to clone a billion times... and its never worked... until recently. Be very careful with the humidity dome. Its probably good for the first couple days, but after that it will accelerate the decay of your stems. The way I've got it to work is to cut, stick straight into a glass of water, give it indirect weaker light, wait a week or two, then place into coco plugs or whatever else... within a few days you'll have plenty of roots. First two pics are my current grow: 5 aurora indicas... 600w hps... 5 minutes ago... at 6 weeks. The last pic is my successful clones, growing on my deck, under the sun and a couple t5s (for another couple weeks)... 5 minutes ago... at about 3 weeks into veg. Also, i've heard cloning flowering plants is difficult and can take 6 weeks or so to clone and revert, but can be done. I took 6 clippings from my best plant (the first pick) 2 days ago. so, I too am trying to clone flowering plants for the first time as well.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

I love any opinions tips suggestions critics. This place is a learning center for me. My top to my green house should be here soon you down to help us set it up jigafresh? Joshskins is going to help i am really stoked about using that tent for my first month or two and then let them flower outside in smart pots. Just seems like a green house with a nice top is just the same as HPS or if not better?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Just seems like a green house with a nice top is just the same as HPS or if not better?


It seems like that in California at least. Don't tell that to dst, lol. And hell yeah I'm down to lend a hand. I'm pretty fucking handy puttin things together/ building stuff. You should see the shed I just put up. Looks all pro and shit.

Here's a couple shot of the Larry OG (i think it's larry og anyways, either that or banana og)


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am trying to clone again.
> I never had a clone live before.
> This time I am cloning flowering plants.
> 
> ...


why the heat mat?


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the nugs jigafresh!! Would love to try some. I will hit up joshkins we will all have to get organized. I am pretty excited. I guess he loves making teas and such. Cant wait to try the teas!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Way to be all diplomatic about it. I'm a little scared to offer any help for a bit. Don't want to start any beef.
> 
> Been trimming this morning. I cut into a Larry OG girl. Damn she is a sexy thing. I'll put up some pics momentarily... watch this post!!!


Jig man. I know why, but I don't know how, you can be harvesting like you are and not at least sampling some of that and hats off to you for holding ground for what you believe in more, family. Man your gonna get fukin high when you do though.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am trying to clone again.
> I never had a clone live before.
> This time I am cloning flowering plants.
> 
> ...


You'll get it, always take extras and don't be afraid to try some different methods and document them. You're missing one very important part though. What are you PH adjusting your solution to?


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you ever had the feeling that you did something stupid, and there's NOTHING you can do about it Well my last crop ended up a little smaller than it started out.....Ya see I also had 5 RS Headbands (fems), started the same time as my SBD's. But one of them went hermie as soon as I flipped, and then I started hearing all these rumer's about RS headband having hermie tendencie's. Well my SBD's were doing so well, and I don't play with trannie's...., so I put the headbands outdoor's. Well long story short, I went check them today, and the headband is fucking frosty as hell!!!! She isn't looking overly huge, but the quality is there!!! No hermie's so far, but I'd rather be safe than sorry... In hind site, I raelly wouldn't of had the room anyway.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

So file this post under stupid random observations. I was looking something up on Google, and you know how they suggest the most popular searches of what you are filling out. I put in "Difference between" and these were the top 5 most popular: difference between:

affect and effect
subsidized and unsubsidized loans
ipad and ipad 2
race and ethnicity
indica and sativa

Lol... that's funny to me. Hope you guys get a tiny little kick out of it.

And duchie. Thanks. I don't know myself.


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey jig I'm sure before I got here this was discussed, but I'm kinda new...lol Would you mind telling me what the genetic's are behind the nanna kush??? I'm sure it's some kind of dank-ass og cross, I'm just not familiar.....(I wish I was LOL). I wish we (in the N east), had access to some of the KIND strains that cali enjoy's! I know I may be shot for saying this, but I've never even smoked OG before (I want too). But I will say, that there are definetly some KILLER Sour Diesel pheno's floating around, but you have to know the right people......and I don't......


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not a person to ask about genetics. I basically get clones of strains that people say gives good smoke. My buddy had larry og and banana og, so that's what I'm growing, lol. I do know that the banana is clone only and that it is very sought after. Apparently it has really high thc content. But I don't know... it looks pretty to me and I like the smoke I tried of my friends. sorry i don't know anymore.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2011)

Choppy chop! Jack Hammer. She hermied on me and some buds have very small and immature seed in them but it's only for moi so no biggie.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2011)

She looks good. How long did she go? I'm really enjoying her...she's my #1 daytime smoke and is a permanent part of the garden.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Clone only? No way... I swear I saw it on Harborside's clone list awhile back. Fuck me for not picking one up-- d'oh! 

edit: sorry, that was a response to you, Jig!


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 9, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I am not a person to ask about genetics. I basically get clones of strains that people say gives good smoke. My buddy had larry og and banana og, so that's what I'm growing, lol. I do know that the banana is clone only and that it is very sought after. Apparently it has really high thc content. But I don't know... it looks pretty to me and I like the smoke I tried of my friends. sorry i don't know anymore.


I have smoked the banana and if its banana you will know it once you start curing in jars. It seriously smells and taste like banana peels but like rotten. lol. Its wild. The high is very nice and very strong. I am a long time smoker so I was still able to do shit no problem and was motivated but I was definitely stoned as hell. One of my many favorite strains without a doubt. If you have it keep it. If you have Larry OG keep it. The Larry is rare as well and if its legit its killer bud from what I have been told. Nice strains dude and well done!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 9, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> hey bassman check out my new veg room : ) Tell me what you think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14uAa7lTE8M


Looks good, what strain u got there?



prep1801 said:


> bassman... I've tried to clone a billion times... and its never worked... until recently. Be very careful with the humidity dome. Its probably good for the first couple days, but after that it will accelerate the decay of your stems. The way I've got it to work is to cut, stick straight into a glass of water, give it indirect weaker light, wait a week or two, then place into coco plugs or whatever else... within a few days you'll have plenty of roots. First two pics are my current grow: 5 aurora indicas... 600w hps... 5 minutes ago... at 6 weeks. The last pic is my successful clones, growing on my deck, under the sun and a couple t5s (for another couple weeks)... 5 minutes ago... at about 3 weeks into veg. Also, i've heard cloning flowering plants is difficult and can take 6 weeks or so to clone and revert, but can be done. I took 6 clippings from my best plant (the first pick) 2 days ago. so, I too am trying to clone flowering plants for the first time as well.


Wow 6 weeks....lol. good thing this is in advance for next grow.



genuity said:


> why the heat mat?


the hydro store wanted to sell me one I think. I dont need it?



Shwagbag said:


> You'll get it, always take extras and don't be afraid to try some different methods and document them. You're missing one very important part though. What are you PH adjusting your solution to?


 I didnt ph the water....they came from outdoor plants. Do I need to ph? Maybe that is why They never take...lol

**EDIT** I just checked the ph of my solution. It is 6.5 without any adjustments


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Looks good, what strain u got there?
> 
> 
> Wow 6 weeks....lol. good thing this is in advance for next grow.
> ...


Oh ya, that's probably the most important part! I would say 6.3 solution for soil. If you're using rockwool soak them in 5.8. Once you get the clones in the cubes you can adjust the solution to 6.1-6.3. Foliar spray with 6.3 also as often as you can. As good ol' Al B Fuct says the fatter the stem the faster the vigor, I have seen the same with my cuttings. I'm sure others can add what works for them. I still struggle with them too but I've had better success lately. The biggest problem I have is their ability to take off upon rooting. I have all sorts, some take right off, some are slow and some just die. Lots of inconsistencies for me.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2011)

Cof. Today is around 95 of flower. I think another week would have been ideal but the hermi-ing moved things up. Glad your enjoying it. It's good to hear what others think and not many others out there to compare this one to so...ya know. I still have two more coming, these one's are mine. Funny thing about these two plants and it ties in with a story DST was telling recently about a very yellow plant he has.

Some of you know I bred a male and female Jack Hammer and got a couple dozen seed from it. Two of two I planted turned out female and were vegging great. After putting them in 12/12 they were having some issues with nute burn or something, along with a couple of other plants. I took them out and placed them back in veg and nursed them. One came back real well and green and went back into flower but the other wasn't doing as well and was all yellow, like DST's. Anyway, the healthy one doubled in size under the HPS while the other got healthier but still remained yellowish. I put her back in flower and have been slowly upping her nutes. In the meantime, she has caught right up to the first, which flowered for about 2 weeks more, and her calyxes and buds are twice the size and she's still yellow. It'll be interesting to see where this goes. There's still many weeks to go.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Cof. Today is around 95 of flower. I think another week would have been ideal but the hermi-ing moved things up. Glad your enjoying it. It's good to hear what others think and not many others out there to compare this one to so...ya know. I still have two more coming, these one's are mine. Funny thing about these two plants and it ties in with a story DST was telling recently about a very yellow plant he has.
> 
> Some of you know I bred a male and female Jack Hammer and got a couple dozen seed from it. Two of two I planted turned out female and were vegging great. After putting them in 12/12 they were having some issues with nute burn or something, along with a couple of other plants. I took them out and placed them back in veg and nursed them. One came back real well and green and went back into flower but the other wasn't doing as well and was all yellow, like DST's. Anyway, the healthy one doubled in size under the HPS while the other got healthier but still remained yellowish. I put her back in flower and have been slowly upping her nutes. In the meantime, she has caught right up to the first, which flowered for about 2 weeks more, and her calyxes and buds are twice the size and she's still yellow. It'll be interesting to see where this goes. There's still many weeks to go.


Hey Duchie have you PH tested or checked the ppm of your runoffs? Just wondering, that always helps me deduce what's going on in the root zone.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2011)

Not really, Not of my run off anyway. All I have for testing are these test strips and I've used them to test my water before feeding, which usually turn out ok after a sit, which has made me a bit complacent I guess. I have thought of it but I always wonder why one would be affected and the other not when they're being fed and watered the same. I think it's more that I'm "nute burn" phobic and this girl just needs more than the other, IDK. I am getting ready to do some transplanting in the next day or two and was considering testing my coir mix I have sitting for some time now and see how it tests. Again they're just strips and don't know how accurate they are.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

duchieman said:


> All I have for testing are these test strips... Again they're just strips and don't know how accurate they are.


I seriously don't know how you can use those strips. When my ph meter broke I got the strips and the drops, thought if I can't go digital I'll use two different cheap methods. Man... as much as the drops are a wild guessing game, the strips were impossible for me. Everything looked the same color to me, orange. Sometimes a little darker, sometimes a little lighter. No matter, more power to you if you can make sense of them. I just thought it was like a gag or something when I tried them, like really... I'm supposed to match this up with the little color things on the roller job.

Hooray for harvest day! Looking nice over there. I wish mine were as easy to trim as yours. Jack hammer sounds nice. I think for my next grow I'm gonna try some different stuff. Some NY-47, a couple Dog's, and maybe some trinity rainbow purple. My hook up on the clones is low on the banana and larry clones at the moment.

And Shaggy... I get those banana's and Larry's from a friend. They are the real deal and he is all kinds of protective of them. I didn't realize it when he gave them to me, but he must think very highly of me for giving them to me. He has mothers I guess, he has too, but I've never heard about them, or seen them. I bet even in 10 years I'll never hear about them. Top secret shit, lol. Thanks 'hook up'.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Dude, lucky you, Jig. You didn't take cuttings, did you?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2011)

@ Gopedxr - Let meh know when you get your shizzle all ready to go. I'll roll out to meet up with you guys too and we'll get it licked in no time. I'll show up without tools though so I can ride the bike 

I checked out your vid and stuff and I'd love to help you get that tightened up a bit. I plan on riding Sunday AM so maybe I'll cruise out your way. There's lot's of sweet roads on the way there with plenty of twisties and I just threw a new tire on the back, hehe.

@ Jig - Looks bomb as always bru! I'm itching to head back to your place too so we'l have to make it happen soon.

@ the newcomers to the 6 - I'm glad to see this thread still growing (pun intended) and that there's still plenty of help to be had in here. The OG members are first rate and there's no debating that. DST, Westy, Genuity, Jig, etc... too many good peeps to list really. You guys are in good company here and I owe a lot to this thread.

@ everyone else - F OFF!!! Just kidding, LOL. I hope all is well with everyone and I'll be twisting one up here shortly in your honor. I still lurk in here when I can but don't have much time these days to get online between work, family and some new projects I've been working on with motorcycles.

I'll get a couple pics up of what's in my tent. It's hard for me to believe that I barely have time for a single tent grow now when I think back a few months ago to what I had going on 
I miss strolling through the grow room checking in on the girls and tending to them. I have to say though, I don't miss all the trimming.

Seacrest, out!


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 9, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I seriously don't know how you can use those strips. When my ph meter broke I got the strips and the drops, thought if I can't go digital I'll use two different cheap methods. Man... as much as the drops are a wild guessing game, the strips were impossible for me. Everything looked the same color to me, orange. Sometimes a little darker, sometimes a little lighter. No matter, more power to you if you can make sense of them. I just thought it was like a gag or something when I tried them, like really... I'm supposed to match this up with the little color things on the roller job.
> 
> Hooray for harvest day! Looking nice over there. I wish mine were as easy to trim as yours. Jack hammer sounds nice. I think for my next grow I'm gonna try some different stuff. Some NY-47, a couple Dog's, and maybe some trinity rainbow purple. My hook up on the clones is low on the banana and larry clones at the moment.
> 
> And Shaggy... I get those banana's and Larry's from a friend. They are the real deal and he is all kinds of protective of them. I didn't realize it when he gave them to me, but he must think very highly of me for giving them to me. He has mothers I guess, he has too, but I've never heard about them, or seen them. I bet even in 10 years I'll never hear about them. Top secret shit, lol. Thanks 'hook up'.


Yeah dude those cuttings are hard to come by. My buddy has the Larry and another friend in Cali was supposed to get a pack of clones but the dude sketched out on him so it never happened. Soon enough though. It was some killer bud though still got the bag from it and it still smells just like there is still bud in it. lol You will love it either way.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the inside of my flower tent, one of the outside of it where you can see my veg tent next to it and one of my honda. I want to get a pic up of my GSXR1000 turbo  but they're all on my phone and I'm feeling a little technologically challenged at the moment 

I just finished getting it running and it was tuned by a local race shop on their dyno where it put 209hp to the rear tire, muahahaha. Gopedxr has seen pics of it and I'll get some up here to show at some point. It's stretched but not lowered and it will be used mostly at the drag strip where I'm anticipating low 5 second 1/8 mile passes. That's equivalent to a low 9 second 1/4 mile which I hope to run it on too at some point.

EDIT: The plants are in their 6th week of flower and the yellowing is from running out of Big Bloom. I have more now but the yellow will most likely stay I think. Pics 3 & 4 are of my strain


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Lmao Dez, I've got black plastic on my tent just like you, but to the right instead. Classic.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah the flower tent is pretty light tight but not perfect and the veg one let's light in or out quite a bit. It's a 2'x4' tent for veg that I got off ebay for cheap and it does the trick but letting light out concerns me since I have the flower tent next to it.


----------



## joshls78 (Sep 9, 2011)

Another of my Big Devil "Fergie"


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Please help me  .

I'm running Dynagro nutes. Grow at 5ml a gallon, protekt at 5ml a gallon, and just added some mag-pro the other day at 2ml a gallon. I thought maybe it was mag def, but I'm not sure... Can anyone offer an opinion? My PH is normally around 5.6-6.3. Usually right around 5.8-6.0 though. I flood 4 times a day, and my lights are on 24/7. Hope that's enough info...


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

All I can suggest is a micro nutrient wash horndedfrog. If you have tried for PH and that is ok, and added MG, then that would be my next step, the other micro's.

Morning guys, loving all the chitter chatter in the 6, Just finished my cereal and fruit and rolling up a stanky cheese number. Got a mini Deep Blue to trim this morning that I let slip and the top rotted - dumbass I know. I think I let it go a bit too far and since it was in the top of the cab I had been to lazy to stand up on something and check it out.....reprimanded myself for the school boy error.

WELL WELL WELL. DIDN'T DST GET A SURPRISE YESTERDAY FROM A SOMEWHAT DRUNKEN FAIRY, LOL. AND THANK YOU TO THE OLD FART FOR THAT GREAT SURPRISE. I THINK I WAS ON MY LAST SHOT AND WAS MISERING THAT AS WELL. YOU DA MAN AND I KNOW YOU DON'T EXPECT IT, BUT THAT'S ONE DST OWES YA BROTHER!!!!!! AND DST PAYS HIS DEBTS.

Peace to the 6.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Dude, lucky you, Jig. You didn't take cuttings, did you?


I missed this earlier. Nope no cuttings. I take things as they come. If it's meant to be I'll get more. If not, se la vie (lol... however you say that). I am pretty sure the man still has a healthy mother or two for each... there just aren't clones for me at the mo. I should be gearing up and running whatever I get in about a week. It's like a grab bag, what clones do I get this time, ha. And I should be harvesting near Dec 7 or something. Get a little travel money for the big end of year plans. CFW (i need a trademark for my new acronym.. can't fucking wait). Haha... here it is: CFW&#8482;

Hornedfrog... I wish I knew something to tell you, but I got nothing. I'm sorry bro.

Josh, little devil is looking good. Are you referencing ls7 engines in your name? Ha, it's probably your initials and birth year. I got fuel powered goodness on my mind after hearing about the new bike dez got.

And D... I got no idea what you are talking about, but I love it none the less. Ain't no fairy like a drunken fairy.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

DST said:


> All I can suggest is a micro nutrient wash horndedfrog. If you have tried for PH and that is ok, and added MG, then that would be my next step, the other micro's.
> 
> Morning guys, loving all the chitter chatter in the 6, Just finished my cereal and fruit and rolling up a stanky cheese number. Got a mini Deep Blue to trim this morning that I let slip and the top rotted - dumbass I know. I think I let it go a bit too far and since it was in the top of the cab I had been to lazy to stand up on something and check it out.....reprimanded myself for the school boy error.
> 
> ...


Probably give it another week with the Mag-pro in the res and see what that does...


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

a good idea lad. Thing is, the plant is not going to turn back into all green. Damaged areas will stay damaged and maybe get a little bit of colour back in them. I would be more concerned with the new growth. If that's good then your MG additive is doing it's job.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Alright man. I just heard I didn't need MG additives with tap water, but I always seems to have problems with it. Hopefully I get a burst of new growth here.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I missed this earlier. Nope no cuttings. I take things as they come. If it's meant to be I'll get more. If not, se la vie (lol... however you say that). I am pretty sure the man still has a healthy mother or two for each... there just aren't clones for me at the mo. I should be gearing up and running whatever I get in about a week. It's like a grab bag, what clones do I get this time, ha. And I should be harvesting near Dec 7 or something. Get a little travel money for the big end of year plans. CFW (i need a trademark for my new acronym.. can't fucking wait). Haha... here it is: CFW&#8482;


Oh you're good no matter what it sounds like. A strain like that you should be holding on to if ya can  Enjoy it bro! I'm off ta bed.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

So discoloring from mg def will never reverse?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 10, 2011)

A bit of comedy from Russell Peters. 

[video=youtube;bq-DBeOOSBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq-DBeOOSBM&feature=BFa&list=PL67DC225514B19178&lf=BFa[/video]
[video=youtube;vqn9rXu1TCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqn9rXu1TCM&feature=BFa&list=PL67DC225514B19178&lf=BFa[/video]
[video=youtube;KR3wGlRcUKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR3wGlRcUKo&feature=autoplay&list=PL67DC225514B19178&lf=BFa&playnext=1[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope, the yellowed outter edges will normally remain that way. It should just stop further damage due to this. Areas that a starting to yellow generally get colour back into them. If this happens I tend to just leave the leaf on unless it's totally battered and probably using up more energy than it is giving. You can tell as these leaves will come off with a bit of pressure.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> So discoloring from mg def will never reverse?


New growth is the key I think.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 10, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It seems like that in California at least. Don't tell that to dst, lol. And hell yeah I'm down to lend a hand. I'm pretty fucking handy puttin things together/ building stuff. You should see the shed I just put up. Looks all pro and shit.


 Nice what company did that Banana come from ive been dying to grow some. I also like Larry but ive been hesitating because i have an overload of seeds im trying to lay off


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

he's funny!!!!!! 

My wife learned a bit of Xhosa at school. Mad language with all it's clicks.
[youtube]pGUzL2DVblc[/youtube] 3.10min is where the real freaky language starts....




duchieman said:


> A bit of comedy from Russell Peters.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a few pics of the inside of my flower tent, one of the outside of it where you can see my veg tent next to it and one of my honda. I want to get a pic up of my GSXR1000 turbo  but they're all on my phone and I'm feeling a little technologically challenged at the moment
> 
> I just finished getting it running and it was tuned by a local race shop on their dyno where it put 209hp to the rear tire, muahahaha. Gopedxr has seen pics of it and I'll get some up here to show at some point. It's stretched but not lowered and it will be used mostly at the drag strip where I'm anticipating low 5 second 1/8 mile passes. That's equivalent to a low 9 second 1/4 mile which I hope to run it on too at some point.
> 
> EDIT: The plants are in their 6th week of flower and the yellowing is from running out of Big Bloom. I have more now but the yellow will most likely stay I think. Pics 3 & 4 are of my strain


 Dezer you the man! Love the pics I cant wait to see that more often haha. I almost got things were i want them. Just gona take some time and love and effort. I wish i had joined this thread earlyer and wish I had more time to hang and really learn from the masters here. Thanks everyone for everything! I am seein the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 10, 2011)

kiss-ass


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc/youtube

spiders on drugs

This caveman is trying to follow your instructions dst....


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

Really????


fruits of ireland said:


> kiss-ass


 
Alright Caveman, hope you is well.


Heads Up said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc/youtube
> 
> spiders on drugs
> 
> This caveman is trying to follow your instructions dst....


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc/youtube
> 
> spiders on drugs
> 
> This caveman is trying to follow your instructions dst....


I love that video lol


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 10, 2011)

sorry guys ,,was just showing the icons to the misses,,posted by mistake


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

super lemon haze 7 and a bit weeks, getting stinky


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice SLH bro! Man, what I'd do for a bowl of that right now.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 10, 2011)

On Topic Videos

Dog eat Dawg
[video=youtube;DmI8ms5-tB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmI8ms5-tB8&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL449E29A9BF322B2A[/video]

[video=youtube;D2SRrUGW5Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2SRrUGW5Gw[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice SLH bro! Man, what I'd do for a bowl of that right now.


I have a small one in my flo box right now. She does NOT like super soil!


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

Just popping in for a swatch at the 6double before watching the second live game of the day.

Nice SLH GHB, love that first pic, very mysterious!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2011)

Anthony by day... Tap Sum Bong by night. Hahahaha. Good shit Duchie.



Hotsause said:


> Nice what company did that Banana come from ive been dying to grow some. I also like Larry but ive been hesitating because i have an overload of seeds im trying to lay off


From what I understand they are both clone only strains, and very hard to find at that. I'm not allowed by my supplier to give out either. I would probably be killed. Ok, not really, but it wouldn't be good.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice one ghb


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 10, 2011)

So if i wanted to step up my game and get a real cycle going. Like a perputual grow. What do I need? Already got a green house under construction. A veg room and two different gardens to flower in. I wanna be like the RIU folks who take it seriously and always got stuff poppin off. I believe my friend got a dome and hes learning how to do clones. How do we get our clones to turn into girls? Veg under a CFL or T5? This is new to me thanks guys!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> So if i wanted to step up my game and get a real cycle going. Like a perputual grow. What do I need? Already got a green house under construction. A veg room and two different gardens to flower in. I wanna be like the RIU folks who take it seriously and always got stuff poppin off. I believe my friend got a dome and hes learning how to do clones. How do we get our clones to turn into girls? Veg under a CFL or T5? This is new to me thanks guys!


All I gotta say is if you really want to do it, it takes a lot of time/money. Mine isn't even that big, and it takes a lot of time. I have 2 600 watt hps lights, and a 400 watt for my mother room. Then I have a small tent for the clones in an aero cloner. Seems like something is ALWAYS going wrong though. For example, I just got pythium growing on my clones, and I'm trying to salvage the clones I have, because I took 72 of them, and can't take anymore for a long time. If these clones don't pull through I'm screwed for a month plus. I think the single cola SOG style is ideal, because the less time you're spending trimming the more time you have to do stuff you really want to. Trimming one big cola is a lot easier than trimming 50 smaller buds. I'm hoping once my grow is totally dialed in I'll be getting 2-4lbs every 2 months.

Oh, and don't even mess with soil if you're doing perpetual.

Vegging get either a mh, or some t5s. You could use cfls, but I think you wouldn't be happy with it. Look up aero cloners....


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 10, 2011)

what up 6oo.......heres another shot of one of my ladies.........
meet darkstar by THSeeds..


 a shot of the ladies, day 19 12/12..................


nay one have any experience with bio-canna vega and flora????...........am using those at the moment and am mixing them together..........am i doin it right or should they be given seperately to the plants???........


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

perpetual is non stop. Worth it but if you get mites or something like that its tough to treat when you ALWAYS have a crop that is almost ready to chop. Iv prevented this by being preventative lol darp.
It can be done in soil though, and doesn't have to be single cola sog grows imo.
The most important part is timing... any down time sucks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> perpetual is non stop. Worth it but if you get mites or something like that its tough to treat when you ALWAYS have a crop that is almost ready to chop. Iv prevented this by being preventative lol darp.
> It can be done in soil though, and doesn't have to be single cola sog grows imo.
> The most important part is timing... any down time sucks.


It can be done in soil, but you go through a lot of soil. Also, only reason I was saying single cola is if he does SOG. You can do a perpetual with any kind of plant, but I tried like 25 smaller kush plants and I was trimming constantly because they were bushes. If you have 25 single colas its gonna take you probably 3 minutes a plant to trim, but those kushes took me a few weekends to trim up.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

was the yield about the same?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't tested it enough to be honest, but I know the lower branches got real stringy, and stretched because light was limited. Just too much hassle imo.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It can be done in soil, but you go through a lot of soil. Also, only reason I was saying single cola is if he does SOG. You can do a perpetual with any kind of plant, but I tried like 25 smaller kush plants and I was trimming constantly because they were bushes. If you have 25 single colas its gonna take you probably 3 minutes a plant to trim, but those kushes took me a few weekends to trim up.


Can you explain how perpetual gardening uses more soil as opposed to single crop gardening?
How did you fit 25 bushes in the same area as 25 cola plants? did you just veg the cola plants a little longer to take up that extra space? just wondering.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I haven't tested it enough to be honest, but I know the lower branches got real stringy, and stretched because light was limited. Just too much hassle imo.


Lollipoping would fix this problem and encourage your upper buds to get bigger


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> So if i wanted to step up my game and get a real cycle going. Like a perputual grow. What do I need? Already got a green house under construction. A veg room and two different gardens to flower in. I wanna be like the RIU folks who take it seriously and always got stuff poppin off. I believe my friend got a dome and hes learning how to do clones. How do we get our clones to turn into girls? Veg under a CFL or T5? This is new to me thanks guys!


A good bit of time lol There is ALWAYS something that needs to be done. The only reason Iv stagered my harvest is to make trimming a little less of a headache.. Trimming a 4x4 section every couple weeks or so aint as bad as trimming an 8x8 area all at once.
Hopefully your clones are already girls lol, but yeah you can just veg them to the desiered size then flower them. TIMING IS EVERYTHING IN A PERPETUAL GARDEN.


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

i have only been growing for a year but i have tried many different methods of growing, as you can see in the pic i posted earlier on the plants are pretty big. i have said it before and i willl say it again, big plants are a waste of time, time spent vegging is time wasted, if you can do good clones, straight 12/12 from rooted clones is the most efficient way. 

this is the last time i will be vegging plants, i have mastered a way of getting massive clones to root so i can flip them straight away, this is the way i will be going from now on. i'll probably do one of those tutuorial threads in the future that gets no hits, we'll see..................

pissed up posts seem to be getting a regular occurance for me nowadays, looking forward to pushing the edit button tommorow morning 


sog FTW!!!!



loving the 600 club vibes peeps, thanks again DST for making this thread and everyone else for making what it is.

peace out


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 10, 2011)

good buds as always.

fun car update'

just finished installing a full race exhaust. catless. shitsss baaaad.


continue on


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Lollipoping would fix this problem and encourage your upper buds to get bigger


That's what I do.



whodatnation said:


> Can you explain how perpetual gardening uses more soil as opposed to single crop gardening?
> How did you fit 25 bushes in the same area as 25 cola plants? did you just veg the cola plants a little longer to take up that extra space? just wondering.


I never said that it uses more soil. Any large op should use water rather than soil. What do you do with 100 liters of soil every 2 months? I know I just poor water down the drain. I have enough trimmings and other bs to dispose of that soil is just another hassle I don't want to deal with.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

Some peeps grow big plants because plant numbers are a factor to consider, but less plants to care for can make things simpler.
of course sog ftw, any wasted space is not good, I try to cover every square inch with plant matter and then some.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 10, 2011)

So basically with my soil my step dad is saying i should not re use it. Even though its a killer mix fox farm ocean forest and happy frog. Says you always wanna start with fresh soil. But i mean the plants that were in these 20 gallon pots they were not bushes by any means. Like 3 feet.

Yielded like a ounce or two each. They were some not so killer clones apparently from a dispensery thats supposed to have good stuff. The buds were airy. But very stticky not big fat tight buds for me yet. I am really hoping for those on my apricot.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that it uses more soil. Any large op should use water rather than soil. What do you do with 100 liters of soil every 2 months? I know I just poor water down the drain. I have enough trimmings and other bs to dispose of that soil is just another hassle I don't want to deal with.


oops I thought I read that in one of the above posts, my bad.
I would recycle it a few times by adding fresh guanos, casting exc and cooking it. When desposal comes around I just add it to the veggie garden/compost pile, I also add my stem and stalks and fan leafs.


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 10, 2011)

That pic was a few weeks ago this is how she looks now. Yea if thats the case i am gona really need help with cooking the soil. Were really getting into the serious part now! haha







What do you guys think i hope she yields a lot of sticky tight tight buds. I hate airy leafy buds trimminnggg ughhh!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> That pic was a few weeks ago this is how she looks now. Yea if thats the case i am gona really need help with cooking the soil. Were really getting into the serious part now! haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know from experience just a few more hours of direct sunlight can have a huge impact on yield.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

She looks good Gopedxr


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

i have little to no exp when it comes to outdoor, the only o/d stuff i have seen has always been very airy and leafy but what do you expect for free light sources, geeez.

only kidding by the way i'm jealous cos my outdoor sucks balls.

whodat, i have noticed you have had a go at hydro before, why weren't you fully converted? i have only done one soil plant before, it was great quality but i nearly got a hernia trying ot lift the pot out of my tent, heavy shit.

coco is right up my street, to anybody who hasn't tried it i strongly recommend you do. so simple even a pothead could do it


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> i have little to no exp when it comes to outdoor, the only o/d stuff i have seen has always been very airy and leafy but what do you expect for free light sources, geeez.
> 
> only kidding by the way i'm jealous cos my outdoor sucks balls.


 haha you got me for a second lol



ghb said:


> whodat, i have noticed you have had a go at hydro before, why weren't you fully converted? i have only done one soil plant before, it was great quality but i nearly got a hernia trying ot lift the pot out of my tent, heavy shit.
> 
> coco is right up my street, to anybody who hasn't tried it i strongly recommend you do. so simple even a pothead could do it


Well I did convert my main room from 100% organic soil to 100% hydro. I still have another flower room thats 100% organic soil. Iv been growing in soil for 5 or so years (growing on and off for 8 years.) Getting good yields too, recently pulled 2 lbs of primo from a 1k hps in soil. I really like hydro because veg time is almost nonexistent unless you are growing biggens  in that case Iv veged in hydro for 3-4 weeks.

Iv yet to try coco, I hear its the bees knees.


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

get with it man, half the 600 is rolling with coco!!.

2lb from a 1k is pretty dam near 1gpw so you get props for that. that co2 setup with coco would be pwning man, get with it


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> get with it man, half the 600 is rolling with coco!!.
> 
> 2lb from a 1k is pretty dam near 1gpw so you get props for that. that co2 setup with coco would be pwning man, get with it


What ph of nutrient solution do you use in the coco? I have some and haven't really played with it yet. How is it for clones?


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

by clones do you mean for making clones or planting rooted clones?. 

i clone using root riots so i don't know what it's like for taking clones because i haven't tried it. when it comes to growth rate it is pretty scary, if i put rooted clones in 0.5l pots they will have atleast doubled in size within 7 days, guaranteed


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> get with it man, half the 600 is rolling with coco!!.
> 
> 2lb from a 1k is pretty dam near 1gpw so you get props for that. that co2 setup with coco would be pwning man, get with it


whats the other half doing?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> by clones do you mean for making clones or planting rooted clones?.
> 
> i clone using root riots so i don't know what it's like for taking clones because i haven't tried it. when it comes to growth rate it is pretty scary, if i put rooted clones in 0.5l pots they will have atleast doubled in size within 7 days, guaranteed


 does coco have specific ph needs, I think is what he was asking?


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

growing in a mixture of soil or hydro and asking questions why they are having problems lol.............

edit, ah i see i missed the question.

i ph to 5.8 to 6.2 but i don't think it matters a great deal, ask donny he just mixes without e.c and ph pens(i think)and get great results the feeds contain great ph buffers


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> growing in a mixture of soil or hydro and asking questions why they are having problems lol.............
> 
> edit, ah i see i missed the question.
> 
> i ph to 5.8 to 6.2 but i don't think it matters a great deal, ask donny he just mixes without e.c and ph pens(i think)and get great results the feeds contain great ph buffers


Im veery satisfied with rdwc, have you tried it?
Having problems is usually 99% grower error, people have issues in coco too.


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

not tried dwc before, i know it leaves coco in the shade with growth rates though, i just like the simplicty of the coco.

i see where this might be going, i might have made it seem like coco is the only way to grow, maybe because to me it is, each to thier own however, i know for a fact that your shit is top shelf, looks it anyway.


edit, i have had problems in coco too, mixing nutes and not leaving them to stand can cause some strange lockout issues


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> good buds as always.
> 
> fun car update'
> 
> ...


Lol wally... I thought you cared about the environment. I guess not when it comes to fun fast things. I bet it's cool, but not very nice to the birds and such.

And to ghb... I am with you that for me big plants are a waste of time and energy... but, people who have shit dialed in can grow some fat fucking plants that one would need 50 plants per monster to get their yeilds. I don't think I'll ever be at that level, or type of setup so I will always grow little ones. But yeah, it can be done efficiently.

Also to reiterate what the guys are saying perpetual takes SOOOO much work, compared to reloading each time. Way too much work for me. I like resetting my mind as well. Finish this grow. Start another. Simple. Real Simple. Not trying to talk you out of it... it's worth the work if you do it well... but headaches are amplified with perpetual.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think the single cola SOG style is ideal, because the less time you're spending trimming the more time you have to do stuff you really want to. Trimming one big cola is a lot easier than trimming 50 smaller buds.
> 
> I agree, I hate trimming!!
> I am gonna learn to do the main cola thing and say bye bye to all those little waste of time scraggly budz....


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

jig, what a guy, always the voice of reason.

perpetual aint for me either, i'm one lazy mofo.

i'm a serial grower, like dahmer on the growing scene.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Iv been growing in soil for 5 or so years (growing on and off for 8 years.)


Nice! For some reason I thought we started growing at the same time. So there's still hope for me, just need a few years yet.

About DWC/ RDWC. To me I don't see how it's more complicated than coco. In my head it's simpler... mix a new rez once a week. And that's it. I guess there's something to say about setting things up, but I just finished my second run in my flooded tube setup and it was so easy and low maintinance. I'm not trying to say dwc is better or anything, I have no experience with anything else. I just don't see it as complicated or a lot of work... to me it's the opposite.

EDIT: Thanks ghb. Most of the time I feel like the voice of won't shut the fuck up... I like the voice of reason better, lol.

peace my friends. A fucking awesome Sat in the mountains. Had a friend over to pick some stuff up, he's the one who traded me recording equipment for my goods. Today he showed me how to use everything. Plus he brought his kid who I hadn't met before. He's 6 and hung out at the lake with my wife. How much more could you ask for, wife takes the kid so the boys can chill. Got college football on the tv... got some good lunch. And my peeps in the 6 burning up the internet with some awesome pot growing info and opinions.

perfect.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> not tried dwc before, i know it leaves coco in the shade with growth rates though, i just like the simplicty of the coco.
> 
> i see where this might be going, i might have made it seem like coco is the only way to grow, maybe because to me it is, each to thier own however, i know for a fact that your shit is top shelf, looks it anyway.
> 
> ...


Have you ever gone too long without watering your plants in coco and fried them? I think I will start a couple duffer seeds and play with a short veg then flower. Just going to keep it simple and try Jack's 20/20/20 and 10/30/20 with cal mag and humic/fulvic blend + azomite. What do you think?


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys, jusy a quick flying visit. I am in the potting shed and I can feel my wifes eyes burning through the walls, lol. We are supposed to be spending quality! Well the so called Hurricane was more of a Fluttercane. Clearish skies for the time being.

Right, quick bongo then back. Laters,

DST


----------



## duchieman (Sep 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey guys, jusy a quick flying visit. I am in the potting shed and I can feel my wifes eyes burning through the walls, lol. We are supposed to be spending quality! Well the so called Hurricane was more of a Fluttercane. Clearish skies for the time being.
> 
> Right, quick bongo then back. Laters,
> 
> DST


 Oh dude, you better hurry it up or you're gonna fuck it up, and man, if you go down, well we all go down, so get your ass back to that lady and take care of business proper. lol It's OK. We'll hold the fort.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 10, 2011)

My Ak-48 from the 600 watters!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 10, 2011)

Motherload.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2011)

Dude... fucking Notre Dame, what a joke. It just kills me watching a team in any sport just give away a win. All that hard work down the drain. It's like when peeps harvest their first grow, then put the buds in the jar too early and loose the whole crop to mold. Ahhhhhggggg. Congrats to Michigan I guess.

One weird thing that's been going on all day is they keep interrupting the nascar race to announce severe weather announcements... with the beeping and all. Do ya'll got emergency broadcast systems over in G.B. and europe? I guess there was golfball size hail falling in Los Angeles. I bet you guys back east don't flinch at giant hail, lol.

peace to the 6double. I'm guessing everyones having a good Sat... because you're not in here.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 10, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lol wally... I thought you cared about the environment. I guess not when it comes to fun fast things. I bet it's cool, but not very nice to the birds and such.
> 
> And to ghb... I am with you that for me big plants are a waste of time and energy... but, people who have shit dialed in can grow some fat fucking plants that one would need 50 plants per monster to get their yeilds. I don't think I'll ever be at that level, or type of setup so I will always grow little ones. But yeah, it can be done efficiently.
> 
> Also to reiterate what the guys are saying perpetual takes SOOOO much work, compared to reloading each time. Way too much work for me. I like resetting my mind as well. Finish this grow. Start another. Simple. Real Simple. Not trying to talk you out of it... it's worth the work if you do it well... but headaches are amplified with perpetual.


its a honda bro  my exhaust isnt gunna do much


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 10, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> its a honda bro  my exhaust isnt gunna do much


LMAO!! This is exactly why I love visiting the 6. I've been home for 15 minutes, spent 5 on here and have laughed ym arse off. I love the perpetual discussion and soil discussion too. I've done perpetual in soil and in hydro and have to say that hydro simplifies things a bit as far as time consumption but I like how forgiving soil can be when it comes to mistakes. I feel the extra wiggle room is especially important when you have four or more flowering crops to tend to in addition to a veg room and a handful of mothers. I was given some advice by a member in here (you know who you are) to figure out a way to set up a perpetual soil grow using an auto watering system and it helped a TON. The most efficient setup for perpetual for me was SOG in hydro but it also required things to be watched very closely or it was easy to damage or lose plants. 18-20 small plants under each of four 600s in flower which gave me a harvest every two weeks. A 600 MH for veg and a mix of T8s and T5s for mothers and clones. It is very time consuming but if you're up for it, go for it.

Night all...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 10, 2011)

Jon Lovits at Charlie Sheen's Roast. 

How much coke did Charlie do? Enough to kill two and a half men.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2011)

Just watched a very cool movie. "The Beaver". Definitely worth a watch. Good to see you posting a bit Dez.

Only one more plant to trim tomorrow. The last one I trimmed tonight I swear is the nicest plant I've ever grown. It's so purdy. These og plants have such nice looking buds.

Night all.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice Beaver...just had it stuffed?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, my long lost brethren & sistren!
I've been lurking when I can (gotta get my dose of 600 pR0n whenever I can) and, as usual, am blown away by the nice buds and up & coming plants you all have been putting on display for us!
Got lots done on my grow box, and the plants went through their first 12/12 photoperiod last night!
I have all but 7 up-canned into 2-gallon pots and they are already showing increased growth.
Also vented in some cool air from the A/C unit to help with the high heat we've been getting.
On a great note: my ventilation mods are working better than hoped for!
The outside temperature was 93-f and the grow box was 97-f (before adding cool air from the A/C).
So it's at least able to keep the interior temperatures to within a few degrees above ambient temperatures.

With a little bit of A/C it dropped down to 83 degrees during the worst of it. and is now at 77-f with the room I'm in at 81-f. 
Not too shabby. 

I have 7 more seedlings to tranplant tonight, and then I'm back to polishing up the song I've been working on.
I've checked on youtube for other people's covers of the bass part for this song, and they are all pretty damned tame.
This is done in a fast boogie woogie beat, and it needs to be PLAYED, not dabbled with 
But, it's a song I've avoided learning on bass since I first heard it in 1976 (great year for music).
I learned to play the part for the keyboards, but the bass was beyond me.
So in the process of learning it on bass, I decided I want to do a better than average job of it.
So it's taken me a lot more time to get it right.
It won't be a perfect bass cover, but it should be good enough to get the feet a tappin' 

Anyways, here's a few pics of my progress:

















And I got a new cell phone after 5 years of love/hate with my Razr v3!!!
And I had to make sure it had a decent wallpaper 







Time to roll a fattie and practice, practice, practice.
More to come soon!
Peace!


*here is the wiki entry for the song.
**please take note of the radio station's call letters used when the song is played in the video game "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas" 
----------
"Smokin'" is a rock song by the American rock band Boston, released as the b-side to the band's first single,"More Than A Feeling." Like most of the tracks from the group's debut album, it has become a staple on classic rock radio.
[edit]History

The song was a collaborative effort between Tom Scholz, the band's mastermind, who had recently hired lead singer Brad Delp, and one of the two songs on the first Boston LP not written by Scholz alone. Delp's singing style mixed with Scholz's musical style in this song helped their eponymous first album to sell over 17 million copies. From early demo tapes made in his basement, some with Delp, an early version of the song, called "Shakin'", appears from the Mother's Milk Sessions. This tape reveals that originally, the song had a different meaning.
[edit]Trivia

It was on Clear Channel Communications' list of "songs with questionable lyrics" after September 11, 2001.
It is featured in popular video game Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas on the in-game classic rock radio station *K-DST*.
It is featured in a trailer for the 2007 film The Game Plan.
It is downloadable content for the music video game Rock Band.
It is featured in the Judd Apatow show Freaks and Geeks in the episode "Chokin' and Tokin'."
[edit]Personnel

Tom Scholz - guitars, bass guitar, clavinet, organ
Brad Delp - vocals
Sib Hashian - drums
----------


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Doobster, good to catch you on the up. Very nice progress on the younglins. I just done some potting up into a 9lt tray of 3 DOG clones, and another clone into a 9 litre pot. Will be interesting to see what three clones in a 9litre tray, pull against one clone in a 9 litre pot. I also put DOG mum into 12/12 today as I have a new shexy MILF in the making. Had to tie down the Casey as it just keeps snappy out it's restraints, and fiddled around a bit here and there adjusting lights in the veg tent and moving shizzle around.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

3 Dog Tray, eh... sounds like a classic rock band. 
Didn't they have a hit song in the 70's? "Jeremiah Was Glass Bong", or "Joints To The World", or something like that? 

3 DOGs in one tray, like Cerberus guarding the entrance to Hades... 

And I was amazed at your botanical contortionistic fetish you put on display with getting your girls out of the weather. 
Well done!


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's the crazy Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster....soz aboot pics, wife left camera at work, figures...
8 weeks shexy time.















Cola anyone?






Peace and cheesey bits,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

This is my "weed song". She has lead me all over the country, she dictates almost all of my decision making lol Cheers, to her!

[video=youtube;gCXQycyN_Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs[/video]



And how about a little of THIS!

[video=youtube;K7A2acBVENA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA[/video]



And this is where I want to be... and will be.

[video=youtube;HXqYajt67J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXqYajt67J4[/video]

This is who I am. 

[video=youtube;nQpYRnTzUPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQpYRnTzUPU[/video]

an this is where I am  

[video=youtube;_lkwN39GvAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lkwN39GvAE&NR=1[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

"Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster"
haha Love it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Here's the crazy Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster....soz aboot pics, wife left camera at work, figures...
> 8 weeks shexy time.
> 
> 
> ...


She sure filled out nicely!
Must be smelling oh so good by now.


----------



## ghb (Sep 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> "Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster"
> haha Love it


that pretty much sums it up, lovely looking stuff mr dst.

did you ever make those little adjustments in your cab, or are you still waiting on that beast to finish up?.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Doobs, Whodat, ghb, she sure has filled out, foxtailing has started as well. And she smells hella skunky funky.

ghb, some adjustments where made and more will be done soon when the 8inch beastly cool tubes arrive.


----------



## ghb (Sep 11, 2011)

where the hell do you get 8" cool tubes? sounds pretty epic.

do you reckon that will eliminate any temp problems? an 8 inch fan should easily cool 3 lights in short sequence i would have thought


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

In case anybody needs more boredom in their life, Phase-1 of my webcam-enabled cyborg grow box is online through Yahoo Messenger under the Yahoo ID: *Doobie_Brother69*
This is just a first test.
I'll work on better viewing angle & image as time goes by.



*edit:
*I have to close up the grow box for lights out, but will have it back online after 7pm (Pacific coast time).
*


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

I have found a company in China that made them with a batwing attachment. I got in touch with the sales dept, sent them the specs of what I wanted and they said, "ok, will cost you 25 dolla!" And I said, cool and then we went from there. The shipping cost is three X the manufacture cost. I have been thinking of getting a larger order and shipping in bulk and by sea which will make the units far more affordable. No one I have seen in Europe runs the 8inch's. I may ask Breeders Boutique if they will sell them through the website. We shall see.....



ghb said:


> where the hell do you get 8" cool tubes? sounds pretty epic.
> 
> do you reckon that will eliminate any temp problems? an 8 inch fan should easily cool 3 lights in short sequence i would have thought


Will check it oot. EDIT: DO I need to become a member of yahoo thingymajig to watch?



DoobieBrother said:


> In case anybody needs more boredom in their life, Phase-1 of my webcam-enable cyborg grow box is online through Yahoo Messenger under the Yahoo ID: *Doobie_Brother69*
> This is just a first test.
> I'll work on better viewing angle & image as time goes by.
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2011)

25 dolla----yu pay 25 dolla.......lol

sounding good D...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2011)

*Smokin?! Get Down Tonight!!! Well Alright! 

*Love that song Doob. Hell, love that band. Glad to see your all good Bro. 

Whodat. Marshall Tucker is great and I really like Allman Bros. Rock on.

DST. the FSMS is looking great. I have a bushy Jack Hammer tied back something like that on a little wire garden trellis thing I got at the Dollar store. It's doing the trick nicely. I believe yours is behind the net and mine is in front tied back but that's cause it was an afterthought.

Good day all and enjoy. 

Off for another session of Javaganja. Just a part of my Wake n Bake day.

[video=youtube;DG9oaYwNnCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG9oaYwNnCM[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

Seriously! Here's to the spaghetti Cheese scroggie monster!  She's alllllmost there!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 11, 2011)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaahh Passstafaari!!!!!









ajaaaaaaaajaaaaaajaaaaaa


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

Doobie rockin Toonces! Damn straight! 

[video=youtube;avRw6zdlVbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avRw6zdlVbw[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, heres a brain teaser for you guys to ponder about. I was going through this vertical scrog thing in my head. Now we all know that with a scrog we rely on spreading apical dominance across all the tops of the screen. Now this is easily done using gravity and a normal downward pointing light source. So here's my can't compute point. With a vertical light, and a vertical screen, is apical dominance actually being spread like in a normal screen? When I look at the plant it exhibits the same look as a normal plant finishing, i.e the bottom leaves turning lighter and moving upwards. So is gravity making the screen less effective than in a horizontal screen. My initial though of using the screen was purely due with controling the plant and the cheese strain being fairly viney in its structure, in a hope that the same thing would happen as in a screen. 

Anyway, just something I was thinking about...any views????


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Okay, heres a brain teaser for you guys to ponder about. I was going through this vertical scrog thing in my head. Now we all know that with a scrog we rely on spreading apical dominance across all the tops of the screen. Now this is easily done using gravity and a normal downward pointing light source. So here's my can't compute point. With a vertical light, and a vertical screen, is apical dominance actually being spread like in a normal screen? When I look at the plant it exhibits the same look as a normal plant finishing, i.e the bottom leaves turning lighter and moving upwards. So is gravity making the screen less effective than in a horizontal screen. My initial though of using the screen was purely due with controling the plant and the cheese strain being fairly viney in its structure, in a hope that the same thing would happen as in a screen.
> 
> Anyway, just something I was thinking about...any views????


I think it would work personally but it would require some assistance and management. I would love to see you try it!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

I had a long ass response to that, DST, and then erased it all for fear of sounding like a total moron. 

I'm not sure if it's gravity... I think it'd just be the fact that being trained to be flat vertically is keeping more to the plants normal growth pattern, where as with the horizontal you're-- ah fuck it. I can't explain myself right now.

I will say that I've noticed the same thing with my Cheesey scrogs, and I scrog'd em for the same reason you did... because the little bashtards can get outta control, and they need someone to keep them in line... like a screen. Definitely seems like it's not performing the same as a horizontal based one what I've seen. . . 

None of this probably helped!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 11, 2011)

i think no matter what, the plant knows where its roots are and where its heads at!  lol reminds me of something

[video=youtube;rK8j-2imEFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK8j-2imEFk[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

True, but you need to try growing vertically, it opens your mind up to what can be done with plants. I still think those Omega grow systems are the shit, the lights are horizontal but the space usage is the same which is what I am into. Just uses gravity to get things pumped.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

I would think that you could super crop them 90 degrees very early in growth and a vertical scrog would work great. The holes in the screens would support the bud weight and you could manually help the plants find their way with little effort. Lollipop the at the bend for easier watering. Being able to adjust the screen distance may be important for the stretch though, something you probably already thought of. Just my 2 cents, I've never scrogged or ran vertical but I love both!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> True, but you need to try growing vertically, it opens your mind up to what can be done with plants. I still think those Omega grow systems are the shit, the lights are horizontal but the space usage is the same which is what I am into. Just uses gravity to get things pumped.


 Oh yeah. Made in BC baby!


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Oops, I am trying it, that's exactly what the Flying Spaghetti Cheesey Vertical Scrog Monster is about, lol. I just don't know if the net is actually benefiting the growth like a horizontal screen does............



Shwagbag said:


> I think it would work personally but it would require some assistance and management. I would love to see you try it!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Oops, I am trying it, that's exactly what the Flying Spaghetti Cheesey Vertical Scrog Monster is about, lol. I just don't know if the net is actually benefiting the growth like a horizontal screen does............


It looks like its working in the pics lol. Thing is a beast. Is it supporting the bud weight efficiently? Hard part is probably trying to spread it out to keep the canopy open because once they're through they're not coming back out with swollen ass buds hahah. From what I can see in the pics it looks glorious, just like Blue.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Oops, I am trying it, that's exactly what the Flying Spaghetti Cheesey Vertical Scrog Monster is about, lol. I just don't know if the net is actually benefiting the growth like a horizontal screen does............


I've come to the conclusion that it doesn't... I do think that it helps get more light to more parts of the plant, though, if flattened correctly. Maybe that's what I was trying to say before. God dammit I'm stoned.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> It looks like its working in the pics lol. Thing is a beast. Is it supporting the bud weight efficiently? Hard part is probably trying to spread it out to keep the canopy open because once they're through they're not coming back out with swollen ass buds hahah. From what I can see in the pics it looks glorious, just like Blue.


The screen has been brilliant and this will def be my technique as much as I can possibly do it. I have 6 other plants in 2 trays with similar netting arrangement.



Bobotrank said:


> I've come to the conclusion that it doesn't... I do think that it helps get more light to more parts of the plant, though, if flattened correctly. Maybe that's what I was trying to say before. God dammit I'm stoned.


I don't think it works on the same principal either. The plant there looks like a normal plant but with growth all to one side, which was the aim, lol. But apical dominance spread is not in effect me tink...lets call it ADS (Brother Doob, quick Trademark it for the 6double, lol)


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

Yo D... I have so many thoughts on Vertical scrogs, I would love to offer some imput... maybe it's because I just woke up, but I have the slightest idea of what you are talking about. Obviously you are making sense as bobo and shwag get it. I guess the little bit I can offer is that a V scrog definitely doesn't work in near the same way as a horizontal with the spreading of the canopy... I've found it to be more of a way to train a plant in a certain shape to fit your grow box. How's that for worthless information, lol.

Happy football day peeps!!!

EDIT: lol... there's a mouse in the house today, and so the cats are going apeshit. It's really funny with all of them huddled around the furniture the mouse is behind. I'm thinking the mouse is a bit freaked out with 6 sets of eyes peering at him longingly. Carry on.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe ADS&#8482; is dependent on the location/angle of the auxins on the plant in relation to the light source.
But the lack of horizontal positioning for the hormones to collect in the horizontal limbs that would signal that part of the plant to initiate ADS&#8482; and cause all bud sites to become kolas won't be able to happen since the limbs are oriented vertically.

What I see your vertical scrog doing is making sure the bud sites get maximum light.
But the buds will have the typical growth patterns as a normally grown plant.
It should have bigger & denser buds than if left alone, but it won't have the extra kolas that growing horizontally would force on it.
Unless, as suggested, you super crop.
But, I'm with jig: I just opened my eyes, and I'm waking & baking


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

hahah up is down for sure.

Im leaning twords your initial thought D,,, that a vertical screen is not as effective as a horizontal screen when it comes to distributing auxins evenly throughout the entire plant... I do think a screen is better than no screen though it involves more work and is less convinent when it comes to moving plants around. So my thought is when doing a vertical screen, you should still attempt to expose as many bud sights to good light by training, which should increase the yield. I did have a vertical monster screen at one point but it was decimated by spider mites and had to be chopped at week 3 or so. 
With all this screen talk maybe I should post a pic of that horizontal 360 screen...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys. I hope you don't mind me posting these vids today. I have over 80GB of music which on top of my own collection, is made up of a pretty intact DJ library from when I dabbled in that. Anyway, I'm scouring through them today and finding some things I've forgotten about that I just want to share. It's actually pretty hard to pick just a few. Anyway, I love Stevie and though I'm not a huge Micheal fan I do dig this one. I also must say, that I really dig it when you guys put up your stuff too. If it wasn't for that I'd probably be aging quicker than I am, if you catch my drift. 

[video=youtube;b0S4SiLxt1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0S4SiLxt1s[/video]


[video=youtube;bUYD13W-oWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUYD13W-oWs[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome guys, Prof Doob, I agree my man. MY thinking exactly, but perhaps in not such an eloquant way, lol, So guys I think we can all agree, a screen on verticals is for training and light convenience. Now what if I make my room zero gravity? mwahahahahahaha


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Post away duchieman, Stevei Wonder always reminds me of a friend of mine who parents named him after the man. I don't see him anymore though due to his heroin problems....and I don't mean that in anyway towards you post, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome guys, Prof Doob, I agree my man. MY thinking exactly, but perhaps in not such an eloquant way, lol, So guys I think we can all agree, a screen on verticals is for training and light convenience. Now what if I make my room zero gravity? mwahahahahahaha


Technically, you could make a more circular vertical screen and train the branches to grow horizontally (or just past horizontal to make sure the hormones stay where they need to in the branches to signal ADS&#8482.

Zero-G cannabis would be a sight to see!
I've heard it does strange things to some plants.
Damn! Now I have more googling to do!
... zero-g plants...
... zero-g cannabis...
... zero-g horticulture...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Technically, you could make a more circular vertical screen and train the branches to grow horizontally (or just past horizontal to make sure the hormones stay where they need to in the branches to signal ADS&#8482.
> 
> Zero-G cannabis would be a sight to see!
> I've heard it does strange things to some plants.
> ...


I just got back form there. You guys got me all curious about auxin's and apical dominance. Now I'm tired. I'ma gonna go lie down. 

DST, not seeing your friend for that reason is a great loss for him and that's what that shit does. I bet he's lost many good and close people.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Will check it oot. EDIT: DO I need to become a member of yahoo thingymajig to watch?


*Missed this from earlier:
you'll need yahoo Messenger installed and use a yahoo mail account to log in.

I'm looking into free webcam hosting alternatives, but for now I'm stuck with Messenger and the like.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

Got pics coming later  "peace"

[video=youtube;YSUDmko1DyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSUDmko1DyY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. I hope you don't mind me posting these vids today. I have over 80GB of music which on top of my own collection, is made up of a pretty intact DJ library from when I dabbled in that. Anyway, I'm scouring through them today and finding some things I've forgotten about that I just want to share. It's actually pretty hard to pick just a few. Anyway, I love Stevie and though I'm not a huge Micheal fan I do dig this one. I also must say, that I really dig it when you guys put up your stuff too. If it wasn't for that I'd probably be aging quicker than I am, if you catch my drift.
> 
> [video=youtube;b0S4SiLxt1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0S4SiLxt1s[/video]
> 
> ...


Have to add these:
[video=youtube;YFK6H_CcuX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFK6H_CcuX8[/video]
[video=youtube;lOfZLb33uCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Got pics coming later  "peace"


Looking pretty awesome in there whodat. Are you ever going to put some plants in a topsy turvy and grow them from the top?

Too funny when you get to the end of the vid, 4 of the 5 suggestions are my vids. Good company. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Looking pretty awesome in there whodat. Are you ever going to put some plants in a topsy turvy and grow them from the top?
> 
> Too funny when you get to the end of the vid, 4 of the 5 suggestions are my vids. Good company. Looking forward to the pics.


I was about to ask him that!
I took time to doodle it out:

**the "Hamster Chroni-Cage 5000"&#8482; 360-HSCROG® method*
(***hamster-wheel powered waterpump not included*)


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

It's been posted before Doob...somewhere in here, lol. But check out Omega Grow systems, that's what they basically have^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

Doob, Iv hat that picture in my head for a while but havent taken the initiative to do it. All I would need to do is ad the 2 tubes above my existing system to hold a total of 4 more plants. It would most definitely work imo! 

Heres somewhat of a mega update for yall  off to paste it to my journal lol 

Had to raise my lights above the AK (expected) and my scrubber has been mounted on the cealing and was in the way so I somehow managed to fit it in the middle of the room. It was pounding my ladies with rough winds so I had to add the 8 inch galvanized ducting to smooth things out. Its working out great actually lol the 745 cfm fan picks all the air that settles on the bottom of the room and throws it back up and twords the lights  and its not destoying my plants with wind. 








Heres a buch of free stuff I got at the hydro shop I frequent  score! 
Brand new 1k digilux hps and a brand new 600 digilux mh 
a 3 bag set of "all mesh filter bags" 3 bag set to fit a 5 gal bucket, has a 25, 73, and 220  Iv always wanted to try this out!
Got 1 pint each GH floura duo a & b with this stuff called rapid start. Not sure if Im gonna use this anytime soon. The vendor seemed like a prick to be honest.
Something I will try soon is this "X nutrients"  Got a gallon each of their bloom and micro and also got 1 liter each of their grow and amino blast. I will be running this stuff really soon in the bloom room on a new crop. More space bomb lol
Also got a qt of "mighty wash" from a company called "that stuff" <--- really? Anywho its 99.8335% water lol but supposedly the water molecules are tuned with like hundreds of different frequencies :-/ idk lol but I used is last night just to mix up my line of preventative measures against mites,, cant sleep on those mofos!
I also lol got a 4oz bottle of this stuff "armada" from "overgrow organics" Its a colorado based company and the list of ingrediens caught my eye REALLY quick! 
Lets see if anyone recognises this lol
Destroys and prevents~
spider mites
powdery mildew 
gnats
whiteflies
thrips 
aphids
black mold
and any other pests / molds...
ALL ORGANIC.
Any guesses so far?

Lets see what's in it shall we 
Cinnamon, Clove, Thyme, and Peppermint Organic Essential Oils... the list goes on. Pretty much dices spray eh? Well I already know this stuff works haha! but at $60 a gallon I think I'll continue to make my own for pennies thank you very much! It does smell wonderful though  






edit: cant forget the t shirt! lol
On to the plants eh!

Sour D













Did a good bit of trimming under the AKs and also added a small but powerful fan under the canopy to get fresh air in there.




























I think that about covers it m8ts


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with doobie. Taking the top of the plant and bending it horizontally redistributes the auxins and signals the plant to find a new terminal leader or whatever you want to call the main cola. I agree that a vertical scrog exposes your buds to the best lighting possible for that method of growing but the plant itself is indeed growing one terminal leader. That's my two cents on the issue....now for my first day of 12/12 with my first scrog attempt. The girls are six weeks old, I hope they stretch a bit I need to fill in some screen. With the increase in lumens I can see in one day the colombian gold likes the extra light.

Here ya' go wally nutter, just for you, the buddhas together.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> It's been posted before Doob...somewhere in here, lol. But check out Omega Grow systems, that's what they basically have^^^^


Popped over to their website: that is slicker than snot on a hot, greasy door knob


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks real good to me Heads up. I think they should fill in the screen perfectly. It's funny hoping for stretch huh.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2011)

With this grow I have another new annoyance, the claw. It seems to be affecting my two chocolopes only. I used 'the google' to start my research as to what causes the claw.

Seems like another slow sunday night on the six hundred, let's here what the six has to say on what causes the claw. Guesses off the top of your head? Mine was overwatering but watering once every three days and using smart pots doesn't seem to add up to the cause of the claw.

Here are some pics of a friends grow. Colombian gold, super skunk and tangerine dream, big lights. In the tent, the purple is killing fields with a morning glory in the middle and a kali mist on the left. The kali mist seems to be slow in bud development.

Edit. In the tent is a six tube t-5 with a combination of spectrums. There are two red actinics giving off light at 680nm...I think that's the spectrum. He has some purples for more red, two 6500's for blue light and two 4100, I think.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2011)

Jig, funny you should say that cause that's exactly what I was thinking when I was writing it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

I've always thought claw action was from ph issues. Either ph being too high, or fluctuating too much. But I don't 'know' this. I've had a couple grows get some claw going on, but it didn't seem to be as widespread as with yours. Those buds look nice. Props to your friend.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm thinking it's not a ph issue and I say this because I ph every gallon of liquid my plants see. I now know from experience that the soil ph is going to rise as the grow progresses so I generally ph everything to around 6.3. Almost everything I use is organic and using smart pots and seeing the results time after time of the root system that develops in them, again, I don't think it's a ph issue.

Let me be clear, I don't know what causes the claw but from what I've read it could be a too much nitrogen issue...well they got their first dose of bloom nutes today along with some cal-mag. Let's see what develops in the next couple of weeks with the drop in N.

Edit. Speaking of smart pots, I can't recommend enough for those who use containers to try them and for everyone, rope ratchet hangers for your lights, the ganja god's gift to growers.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 11, 2011)

Let me also chime in on the art of cloning, I don't know it. I'm trying this round by using rapid rooters to hold the clones and burying them in seed starter. I'll keep ya'll posted as to the progress or their deaths.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2011)

lots of work left......




still fighting bugs,and panda film.


----------



## intensive (Sep 11, 2011)

from my experience the claw occurs with too much bloom nutes, doesnt chocolope have thai in its genetics? sativas normally require much less fertilizer, until later in flower (12-16 weeks) they can handle heavy feedinings.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2011)

My Blackberry


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2011)

Some of My Platinum girls


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2011)

My camera died so I cant post more.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My BlackberryView attachment 1781611




looks good


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 2 clones from the club of Blackberry, this one and a sative looking one. not sure if they are different phenos or the other if just a different strain entirely?!?
I wish they were both like this though.
Might be small, but has more colas and bud formation for its size than anything else I am growing. Might just be a fast started...3.5 weeks into flower I think....outdoor


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow dude... that's only 3.5 weeks in. That should be a nice little producing plant. Like cof said... look real good. Way to get things crackin out there. Long way from all those problems you were having earlier. I guess it helps when it's not 100 degrees out. Good to see ya bassman.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

Grow box webcam is online:
yahoo Messenger ID:

Doobie_Brother69

**more fun than watching paint dry* 

***will be online daily from about 7-pm PST after lights come on (it's my Flowering Box)
*


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

fuck yeah doobie! Iv always wanted to do that!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 11, 2011)

I rode down to see Strictlyseedless today. Met him about a half hour from his place, we got some food and beer at a sports bar while playing pool and then rolled over to his spot. Got to have some kick ass BHO (cookie dough) and check out his shit. Just got home a couple hours ago and decided it's too far to ride on the Honda. The triop down wasn;t bad because it was broken up in to sections but I did the ride back all in one shot. I only stopped at red lights and stop signs and am now a bit stiff and sore, lol. Round trip was about 230 miles which is more than I've ever ridden a sport bike in a single day but it was fun with nice weather and good peeps to kick it with so it's all good.

Glad I didn't tale the other bike because the handlebars are lower on it which would have put more pressure on my hands and made the ride not very fun. Now I need a Harley, hehe.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow dude... that's only 3.5 weeks in. That should be a nice little producing plant. Like cof said... look real good. Way to get things crackin out there. Long way from all those problems you were having earlier. I guess it helps when it's not 100 degrees out. Good to see ya bassman.


 Thanx Jig

I think it is an early budd'er. I hope the others carch up///lol
This is my 2nd outdoor grow this year that got started in july.
That b-berry is only like 3 ft tall (guesstimate) but prolly has the same weight on it as the other big girls.
I have a Purple dragon that is 6.5 ft tall. I cant believe it grew that tall in 2 plus months!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Doob. That web cam rocks. It would be cool if you could see your temps on that display.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, duchie 
I was thinking about mounting a thermometer up close in the view off to the side, or switching my digital unit (with a remote sensor) so that the LCD readout is in view.
I think I'll do that tonight.
I have to run to the grocery store for a few items for dinner.
Back in 30-minutes and will get the temperature measuring device mounted ASAP. (*they should come with a shorter name for those*).


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Monday is here already, but its all good. The week ahead is a promising one.

Have a nice night guys and a good week. MAy be get a camera back from my wifes work and show you all some updates at some point.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I just remembered a really funny moment from last night. I was chatting with my wife about something, and she turned around and said, "yeh, like you could have 600 of them" (the conversation is not actually relevant), so I looked at her. "600 of them? Interesting number!!!" I retored. And she actually owned up and said. "I find myself saying 600 all the time to things when I have to put a ficticious number in to make a point". 

I was rolling around. She said, "I think you have brainwashed me!!!". THE POWER OF THE 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Get your entries in now because this played out Competition is being closed. I will open a new thread so everyone can vote for who they think is best. And this time I won't make the votes public, so please feel free to smooze for votes





DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha Ha love it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

600 mind control phase one complete eh hahaha

doobie that webcam is awesome man


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2011)

DST, that is the best news I've heard all day about the contest extension. The pr0n that I am about to produce in the next couple weeks is going to be too XXX for this thread. Larry Flint won't be able to handle it, either! Watch out!


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Doob, can you post a link as I just end up on a SIGN up page, and I really don't want to have another thing that I have to sign up for. I do want to see your webcam though


whodatnation said:


> fuck yeah doobie! Iv always wanted to do that!
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.


----------



## antweed (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 1782567what do you guys think this is its only the leaves near the top off the plant they are curling upward the whole leaf


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2011)

heat stress i would say, canoe leaves ususally caused by the lights being too close


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Taco-ing of the leaves, or cupping is generally heat. Move your light further away, or sort out your rooms temperatures. what are they btw?




antweed said:


> View attachment 1782567what do you guys think this is its only the leaves near the top off the plant they are curling upward the whole leaf


----------



## antweed (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah moved light away straight away the temp in there is 30 c


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2011)

30 is not bad at all, the light must have been too close. the leaves should recover


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2011)

hey 6... gotta question. Sounds pretty noob to me, so don't laugh to hard. I have a bunch of mason jars I used to cure the Sour Kush from last grow. The sour kush is gone (well not all of it, but 90%). The jars still REEK of sour kush, I guess just from the trichs left all along the inside. I tried washing one out, but it didn't do a think... just made it wet, lol.

Will the left over Sour Kush residue effect the smell of the Banana and Larry OG's? They are such lush smells on their own I don't want to be corrupting them. What you guys say. Should I just jar it up, or go get some more mason jars?

Thanks


----------



## antweed (Sep 12, 2011)

should i move the plant to another spot so its not directly under the light or should it be ok considering i have raised the light now 
thanks for the help +rep


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2011)

i say throw it in jig, a bit of resin left in the jar is a ok with me, that dank you have won't be tainted by it.

do you use 600w ant?, i wouldn't worry about moving the plant maybe just keep the light about 24" away if it isn't air-cooled.


----------



## antweed (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah im using a 600w sunmaster dual spectrum not air cooled


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I just remembered a really funny moment from last night. I was chatting with my wife about something, and she turned around and said, "yeh, like you could have 600 of them" (the conversation is not actually relevant), so I looked at her. "600 of them? Interesting number!!!" I retored. And she actually owned up and said. "I find myself saying 600 all the time to things when I have to put a ficticious number in to make a point".
> 
> I was rolling around. She said, "I think you have brainwashed me!!!". THE POWER OF THE 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hahaha asewome!!!!!!

the force is strong within thee...


TMS


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Get some alcohol, swirl it round the jars and then evaporate off and you'll be left with
a/ clean jars
b/ bit of erl, lol




jigfresh said:


> hey 6... gotta question. Sounds pretty noob to me, so don't laugh to hard. I have a bunch of mason jars I used to cure the Sour Kush from last grow. The sour kush is gone (well not all of it, but 90%). The jars still REEK of sour kush, I guess just from the trichs left all along the inside. I tried washing one out, but it didn't do a think... just made it wet, lol.
> 
> Will the left over Sour Kush residue effect the smell of the Banana and Larry OG's? They are such lush smells on their own I don't want to be corrupting them. What you guys say. Should I just jar it up, or go get some more mason jars?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 12, 2011)

antweed said:


> View attachment 1782567what do you guys think this is its only the leaves near the top off the plant they are curling upward the whole leaf


What is your humidity level? I have also read cupping of the leaves is the plant trying to conserve moisture. Your plants may be throwing off more moisture than they are retaining. If your humidity level is really low...lower than forty percent, that might be the cause.


----------



## antweed (Sep 12, 2011)

i dont know what my humidity is i havent got a humidity sensor do you think they will die???? 
ive pointed my fan towards the light to take some heat away and my extractor pipe is right by the light


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah ... i had the same problem antweed, mine all curled up too, my light was too low.

but they wont die my freind if you move the light away.


----------



## antweed (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah i moved the light away thanks +rep


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 12, 2011)

antweed said:


> yeah moved light away straight away the temp in there is 30 c


That's hot bro, might want to get an air cooled reflector and start pulling air out of the box faster. Is that temp at the plant tops or above the light? Move as much air as you can around in the box and pull as much as you can out of the box and replace with fresh cool air if possible. To check temps at plant tops you can put a stake in a pot and clamp or tape your thermo to the stick. Good luck man.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Very true, worry not fellow 6'er. She'll be right as rain and you'll soon be sitting back smoking your 'erb wondering what all the fuss was about. Lol.

A wee hello fae DST fae his windy balcony.
[youtube]JrTbifntSJ4[/youtube]
Will be removing it shortly.....

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, btw, I am calling that stupid plant at the start a Transexual, lol....fukin Hermoid. It's gettin fukked right now by the wind though, hahahaha.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Oh, btw, I am calling that stupid plant at the start a Transexual, lol....fukin Hermoid. It's gettin fukked right now by the wind though, hahahaha.


lol Tranny gettin boned out by Aeolus


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Get some alcohol, swirl it round the jars and then evaporate off and you'll be left with
> a/ clean jars
> b/ bit of erl, lol


I just made some ISO the other night and used a bit of the clean ISO to rinse out a few jars first before moving on to the trim. Just started with jar one and went jar to jar with the same alcohol. By the end it was fairly cloudy.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I just made some erl with about 2oz of RomxTimewarp


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

update on the livers chav day 21 of 12/12

whatcha fink the best way to support them will be?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 12, 2011)

What kind of wiring and breakers do you guys like to use for your electrical? I need to make some changes to get ready for some expansion. I'm thinking a 220 for my 600 and then a 2 or 3 runs of 10-2 to accommodate an LED tent and all of the fixins. The breakers will be a good 40-50 feet from my room. Curious how you guys are running your setups as far as wire gauge and breaker amp size.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2011)

I would think a big 'net' around the thing, like a cage. Kinda like this:

****note**** this is not my plant. I ripped this from MEGAyeilder420's thread:

View attachment 1755347


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782608View attachment 1782607
> 
> update on the livers chav day 21 of 12/12
> 
> whatcha fink the best way to support them will be?


Gunna be beasts them mate, very nice indeed.........bit late for the pea nettin, might have to stake um!


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 12, 2011)

dudes, i have 3 tangerine dream plants in my tent and they are one their 21st day of 12/12 now.........but...............they arent flowering and arent even showing signs of flower yet, they are just growing.........i have another one that is the same time and has been flowering for 1 week now............is that normal or should i just put them outdoors n let them be?............


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Get some alcohol, swirl it round the jars and then evaporate off and you'll be left with
> a/ clean jars
> b/ bit of erl, lol


 exactly my thoughts.




newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782608View attachment 1782607
> 
> update on the livers chav day 21 of 12/12
> 
> whatcha fink the best way to support them will be?


Speaking of being too close to lights,,, This may get a little too close before its said and done. Bear with me now as I am just getting up from a long day/night... 
Could go the Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster rout... It would take some time and effort but would probably greatly increase your yield.. its no too late/futile yet imo.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2011)

My guess is there is a light leak or something telling them to say in veg. If they are in total dark for 12 hours a day they should be flowering by now for sure. Is there anyway light could be getting to them?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> dudes, i have 3 tangerine dream plants in my tent and they are one their 21st day of 12/12 now.........but...............they arent flowering and arent even showing signs of flower yet, they are just growing.........i have another one that is the same time and has been flowering for 1 week now............is that normal or should i just put them outdoors n let them be?............


No thats not normal. Check your timer and make sure its working.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> exactly my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nar they finished growing now m8 but im intrested to hear bout the ''Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster rout'' lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I would think a big 'net' around the thing, like a cage. Kinda like this:
> 
> ****note**** this is not my plant. I ripped this from MEGAyeilder420's thread:
> 
> View attachment 1755347


thanks for that my fellow spurs supporter lol i think thats what im gonna do stake them them wrap the pea n bean netting around the stakes kinda like the plant in your pic.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 12, 2011)

my timer is working well and i have no light leaks.......i have 13 plants in the tent and just those 3 seem to not be flowering.............makes me wanna cry............


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> nar they finished growing now m8 but im intrested to hear bout the ''Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster rout'' lol


 Heres the original post  I would hang the bulb vertically for this purpose.


DST said:


> Here's the crazy Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster....soz aboot pics, wife left camera at work, figures...
> 8 weeks shexy time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 12, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> dudes, i have 3 tangerine dream plants in my tent and they are one their 21st day of 12/12 now.........but...............they arent flowering and arent even showing signs of flower yet, they are just growing.........i have another one that is the same time and has been flowering for 1 week now............is that normal or should i just put them outdoors n let them be?............


They could be more sativa than indica, i had a sativa dominant plant a couple of grows back she didn't show sex until well into the 3rd week of flower i'm not sure if all sativas are like that 1 or just the 1 plant i had but they should show sex soon


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> A wee hello fae DST fae his windy balcony.


Really cool to take that trip round the balcony. It has really filled up. I don't know how you feel about it, but I just love the sound of the children in the air. I'm sure it could get old at some point, but nice to hear the cries of fun and excitement. We all get so quiet as we get old... lol, until we drink, then everyone's loud again.

Thanks for the vid. Really loved it.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there anyway you can supercropp those top cola's. Will help with heigh issues and also the canopy will be a bit more even. Then you could just have 4 stakes and throw a net across that.

Just another suggestion to confuse you, lol. Good luck sambo, looks a beasty indeed. (they both do)


newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782608View attachment 1782607
> 
> update on the livers chav day 21 of 12/12
> 
> whatcha fink the best way to support them will be?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Really cool to take that trip round the balcony. It has really filled up. I don't know how you feel about it, but I just love the sound of the children in the air. I'm sure it could get old at some point, but nice to hear the cries of fun and excitement. We all get so quiet as we get old... lol, until we drink, then everyone's loud again.
> 
> Thanks for the vid. Really loved it.


Cool vid D, Thanks for sharing it with us 

Jig, my wife & I bought a house when we moved to Oregon (sold it when my health deteriorated), and there was a school right behind it with the playground & greens on the other side of the fence from us.
Always laughing, crying, yelling, screaming, and all the other noises kids make.
It never got old.
Always brings me back to my days when I was that age.
Makes me feel old and young at the same time


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Get some alcohol, swirl it round the jars and then evaporate off and you'll be left with
> a/ clean jars
> b/ bit of erl, lol


Add some hawaiian rock salt, too, for agitation... not sure if someone already added that. . . helps speed things up.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> What kind of wiring and breakers do you guys like to use for your electrical? I need to make some changes to get ready for some expansion. I'm thinking a 220 for my 600 and then a 2 or 3 runs of 10-2 to accommodate an LED tent and all of the fixins. The breakers will be a good 40-50 feet from my room. Curious how you guys are running your setups as far as wire gauge and breaker amp size.


The 220 for the 600 is a good idea. I'm running two 12-2 circuits of 20 amp 110 to handle 2-600's, 1-400, A 4'- 4 bulb T-5, 3 fans and a 7,500 btu a/c about 20' from the breaker with no wire heating issues.

DST
Vast difference between indoors and out...almost like the difference from the hustle and bustle to quiet oasis. I agree with jig about the welcome sound of the children. Your ladies seem very happy now. They appear to be from 4 to 8 from finishing. Is the greenhouse heated?...stoner doesn't remember.
Your voice has more tenor than the one I had in my head...took me a minute to get it sorted.
I enjoyed the tour-thanks.

 
cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sure this video link has been posted before, and I'm sure I'm one of the few who never saw it, but it's a cool 1-hour long documentary about strain hunters looking for cannabis strains in India:

[video=youtube;CqFiucWKo-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Had to be Hawaiian, lol.....surprised it wasn't coconut, hehe


Bobotrank said:


> Add some hawaiian rock salt, too, for agitation... not sure if someone already added that. . . helps speed things up.





DoobieBrother said:


> Cool vid D, Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> Jig, my wife & I bought a house when we moved to Oregon (sold it when my health deteriorated), and there was a school right behind it with the playground & greens on the other side of the fence from us.
> Always laughing, crying, yelling, screaming, and all the other noises kids make.
> ...


I can't say too much about where I live but it's madness with kids.



curious old fart said:


> The 220 for the 600 is a good idea. I'm running two 12-2 circuits of 20 amp 110 to handle 2-600's, 1-400, A 4'- 4 bulb T-5, 3 fans and a 7,500 btu a/c about 20' from the breaker with no wire heating issues.
> 
> DST
> Vast difference between indoors and out...almost like the difference from the hustle and bustle to quiet oasis. I agree with jig about the welcome sound of the children. Your ladies seem very happy now. They appear to be from 4 to 8 from finishing. Is the greenhouse heated?...stoner doesn't remember.
> ...


I have a greenhouse heater. I just need to sort out my leccy as the outside plug is farked. It's only pushing out 47 volts! So I need to get something run from the potting shed, should be okay since the temp issue will mainly be at night.

Will do another tour soon, perhaps


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2011)

lmfao... my wifey was laughing, too


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

My wife had to change 600 mechanicals today and she had nearly 600 emails in her inbox, lol. 600...we are coming to get your mind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> My wife had to change 600 mechanicals today and she had nearly 600 emails in her inbox, lol. 600...we are coming to get your mind!!!!!!!!!!


Does she count 600 sheep in her sleep?

 
cof


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

That I couldn't tell you, she generally reads about 600 pages before going to sleep though, lol by which time I am giving it big zedzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2011)

Grow box lights are coming on in a few minutes on webcam 

*Doobie_Brother69*

on yahoo Messenger


----------



## TheGrotesque (Sep 12, 2011)

http://youtu.be/sLka7gxpivw Wooooo heee ha ha!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2011)

Light is coming on now


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2011)

TheGrotesque said:


> [youtube]sLka7gxpivw[/youtube] Wooooo heee ha ha!


Woah bro. I ain't never heard something like that. Thanks for sharing.

Doob... you got me. I'm about to download yahoomessanger. Unlike D I don't mind signing up for new shit. I have an account on just about every website you can be a member of. It's ridiculous.

EDIT: Viewing grow cam now. It's freaking cool, I need one so I can check my grow from anywhere. But doobie... please promise me you won't go in the growspace naked, lol. i don't thin that's something I can take.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2011)

late nit porn..................



?purp,that got hit with (candy kush x chemd-og)


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

genuity said:


> late nit porn..................
> View attachment 1783606
> 
> View attachment 1783610
> ...


They look deliciuos!






 
cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> doobie... please promise me you won't go in the growspace naked, lol. i don't thin that's something I can take.


No promises


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> They could be more sativa than indica, i had a sativa dominant plant a couple of grows back she didn't show sex until well into the 3rd week of flower i'm not sure if all sativas are like that 1 or just the 1 plant i had but they should show sex soon


 
dont know what the problem is but i'n not so happy with them..


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Doob, I have just booked a flight to the USA as I think it'll be quicker flying over to see your grow box than it is going to take me to figure out how to view it online......Click on View Webcamb he say's....where the hell is that....aaaaaaaaggggghhhh. Yahoo madness is taking over my brain.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

I am now apparently awaiting on your permission
.........................lah de dah...............still waiting!................ok, going for a cuppa now.


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 13, 2011)

viewed the cam mate .looks cool man


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> What kind of wiring and breakers do you guys like to use for your electrical? I need to make some changes to get ready for some expansion. I'm thinking a 220 for my 600 and then a 2 or 3 runs of 10-2 to accommodate an LED tent and all of the fixins. The breakers will be a good 40-50 feet from my room. Curious how you guys are running your setups as far as wire gauge and breaker amp size.


I run two twenty amp circuits for my grow room, they are dedicated just to my grow room and one other circuit that is a house circuit for the overhead light and wall receptacles. I run both of my lights off of one circuit and an air conditioner, dehumidifier when necessary and my fans off the other circuit. Both circuits have 12/2 with a ground.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 13, 2011)

Potfarmer, I would say it's normal for tangerine dream for this reason, my buddy has two growing at the moment and they are lagging behind his super skunks and his colombian golds. It took them almost four weeks to really start to flower and one of his dreams lagged behind the other. I also think it's going to take longer for this strain to mature than the breeder indicates. This opinion is based strictly on what I'm seeing from his tangerine dreams.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like everyone has viewed the cam except ME!!! It's a conspiracy I tell you......lol.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

Qucik question fellow 6 hundos!!,

As most of you know , its my first grow in 2 bubble buckets , with 2 'cheese' clones , ie sisters, ......why is one of the ladies a very bright yellow , and her sister is very dark green?? only thing i can think of i ph lockout?(heard u guys talking about it ) due to the fact that this is the only variable in the setup. ( and actually the buds are a little bigger on the yellowy one too if that helps).

Any answers are welcomed ,
Thanks again guys!!

TMS


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Interesting TMS, I think it can only be down to PH, have you checked this in the buckets? Don Gin & Ton is growing a DOG that is also quite yellow and one that is greener but the yellow is producing fantastically as well. Very strange. Got any pics of them?

Well I got my Big Daddy 8inch Cool Tubes today. Looking PHAT.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Interesting TMS, I think it can only be down to PH, have you checked this in the buckets? Don Gin & Ton is growing a DOG that is also quite yellow and one that is greener but the yellow is producing fantastically as well. Very strange. Got any pics of them?
> 
> Well I got my Big Daddy 8inch Cool Tubes today. Looking PHAT.


will throw some up later D , thanks for the quick response.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> Qucik question fellow 6 hundos!!,
> 
> As most of you know , its my first grow in 2 bubble buckets , with 2 'cheese' clones , ie sisters, ......why is one of the ladies a very bright yellow , and her sister is very dark green?? only thing i can think of i ph lockout?(heard u guys talking about it ) due to the fact that this is the only variable in the setup. ( and actually the buds are a little bigger on the yellowy one too if that helps).
> 
> ...


 are they clones from the same plant or no? it almoust sounds like u have two different pheno's. Do you have a way you can check the ph in the water? i have no experience with hydro but i cant see why one bucket would have a different ph than another if they are being treated the same way


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't really think it matter that they are from the same mother. Some clones are simply stronger than others and can grow differently. As I said, Don has two clones form the same mother and one is yellow and one is gree, in soil...???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

they're so different I'm beginning to wonder if they are the same cut


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

ok so with bigger buds and yellow leaves would say the yellowing one is the stronger, hungrier one. because if it was ph wouldn't the effects be negative to a different effect than N loss?

edit: i am only asking because genetically they are exactly the same, they should react to their environment exactly the same.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah these bubble buckets have been a bit of a pain really, 
to keep an eye on everything i have to take them out the closet , then get the missus to hold it all up in the air whilst i run to the bathroom with the bucket and quickly get rid of that, quick rinse , then back in the room , fill the bucket, check everything , then put the top back on.

Its a bit hectic really, might try a 4 pot wilma.....dya think i would get good results D?? and anyone else for that matter??


Regards TMS


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

TGSS i have no idea as i am total newb .lol.

I will post some pics with lights out so u guys can see for yourselves and give me a bit of feedback maybe. 

Thanks again everyone.

TMS


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

T has a point, if the yellow one is growing larger buds then the root mass may be bigger and just using more feed up. Feed the bitch as much cake as you can mate, she sounds like a cake muncher to me. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

Bloody hell fellas. Just woke up to thunder that shook the house. We both woke up to it, was insane. She asked what that was, and I said earthquake. 15 seconds later 1/4" hail starts dropping out the sky. It's been hailing and thundering like mad for the past 15 minutes. I think it's gone now... seems quite bright all of a sudden. One of the problems about living in california is never expecting rain. All the tools I own are outside, most of the power tools are just strewn about the deck (as I've been using them a lot the past few days). Never a worry about thieves, nor rain. Always a fun wake up to be outside scurrying around in your underwear trying to put tools away and cover everything with plastic. I probably sound funny talking about a little storm thingy, but it's exiting times for us, so I though I'd share with the 6 double. lol... quite sunny now. Weird little thing.

EDIT: Luscious looking buds G. It's like a little bit of perfection with leaves.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad the old next door neighbours have moved, you in yer underkegs may have shocked the poor dears into a state, lol.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Potfarmer, I would say it's normal for tangerine dream for this reason, my buddy has two growing at the moment and they are lagging behind his super skunks and his colombian golds. It took them almost four weeks to really start to flower and one of his dreams lagged behind the other. I also think it's going to take longer for this strain to mature than the breeder indicates. This opinion is based strictly on what I'm seeing from his tangerine dreams.


well its day 22 today and still nothing.......but i think i'm going to put them outside in bigger pots.......i have them in 5gln pots now........later i'm going to the store to see what size pots i can get my hands on.......set them outside n see how big they get...............


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

We want trees!!! We want trees!! We want trees!


potfarmer297 said:


> well its day 22 today and still nothing.......but i think i'm going to put them outside in bigger pots.......i have them in 5gln pots now........later i'm going to the store to see what size pots i can get my hands on.......set them outside n see how big they get...............


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Glad the old next door neighbours have moved, you in yer underkegs may have shocked the poor dears into a state, lol.


What do you think caused them to move?


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

It took Jig so long to share a bowl with him, they thought, "this is a lost cause, lets bust outta here, plus that creepy dude in his underkegs all the time." lol....


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

Its sunny here these days, and verry verry hot........about 35degrees C..............about 14 hours of sunlight a day..........will the plants do well outside???.....


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

away and piss off with yer warm weather, lol...only kidding and very jealous, sssssh, don't tell my wife, she'll only complain about how its minus 600 degrees here, and raining wahahahaha.

EDIT: I am sure the plants will be cosy, quite warm but MJ is a resiliant mofo.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

well, I can't stand the heat these days, I try n stay in an A/C room the most I can...........only go outside for smoke n come back....
I'll prolly set them at a friends house cause i can't go outdoors at my place anymore..............tried it last year n I gut fucked by spidermites.......


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

That will probably be due to how dry it sounds (spidermite like dry and hot places) You could always try soaking the underside of the plants frequently, keeping a bowl of water underneath plants to creat humidity would help as well. freakin spidershites!!! I and everyone sles hates them, I am trying to think of a reason nature has them.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

DST said:


> That will probably be due to how dry it sounds (spidermite like dry and hot places) You could always try soaking the underside of the plants frequently, keeping a bowl of water underneath plants to creat humidity would help as well. freakin spidershites!!! I and everyone sles hates them, I am trying to think of a reason nature has them.


Probably to keep lazy growers from growing herb. Mother nature doesn't like being disrespected, so she makes us work at good harvests by throwing damn mites at us.

Ha... and you two are too funny. It's amazing how you both can have a better grasp of the situation here with the neighbors than I, and you are both thousands of miles away. Maybe theres something to be said about old age.  just kidding

EDIT: I really was quite a sight in my boots and big winter jacket, little white legs glowing in the dark, hahaha. We may hear about another neighbor with plans on moving out soon.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a few shots of what I had goin on outside before i even knew what those damn spidermites were..


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> Here's a few shots of what I had goin on outside before i even knew what those damn spidermites were..
> 
> View attachment 1784020View attachment 1784019View attachment 1784018View attachment 1784013View attachment 1784014




They are looking pretty good...easily treatable.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Certainly looked good.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah.......they were good some bag seeds and some sharksbreath by DNA i think......used the WHOLE bio bizz line back then..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

DST said:


> That will probably be due to how dry it sounds (spidermite like dry and hot places) You could always try soaking the underside of the plants frequently, keeping a bowl of water underneath plants to creat humidity would help as well. freakin spidershites!!! I and everyone sles hates them, I am trying to think of a reason nature has them.


If anyone havesn't looked at a spider mite under a scope they should cause one look at those ugly fuks and you WILL NOT want them anywhere near you or your plants lol


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

chaps i have took a few quick snaps, (kids floating round the house atm), not too sure if you can see very well.

I am so close now, i would hate it if they went bad at this stage,
they only got 6 days of straight ph'ed water left , then it been full 8 weeks flower!! Yee haaa

(one on right it the yellow lady)

Cheers again guys.....

(ps I do love this thread, all the stoner stories are great!!)


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Aaah, okay, so you are flushing them. Absolutely normal I would say for the bigger plant to be using up the energy from the fan leaves so I would not worry at all tms, they look great.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

lets have them a bit bigger.


treemasterskunk said:


> chaps i have took a few quick snaps, (kids floating round the house atm), not too sure if you can see very well.
> 
> I am so close now, i would hate it if they went bad at this stage,
> they only got 6 days of straight ph'ed water left , then it been full 8 weeks flower!! Yee haaa
> ...


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice grow T-master K.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey speaking of Spider, well kinda anyways, I found this wild looking spidey in front the house the other day. Snapped a couple for you guys. I never used to take pics of things till the 600... now im snapping pics of everything (most of which I don't show you becuase it would just be jig pic overload).

Anyways here's my new little buddy:


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys.....
thats definately put my mind at rest...

TMS


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

he/she is a cool little ting.


jigfresh said:


> Hey speaking of Spider, well kinda anyways, I found this wild looking spidey in front the house the other day. Snapped a couple for you guys. I never used to take pics of things till the 600... now im snapping pics of everything (most of which I don't show you becuase it would just be jig pic overload).
> 
> Anyways here's my new little buddy:
> 
> View attachment 1784048View attachment 1784049View attachment 1784050


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

On another quick note,hahaha has anyone ever seen rastamouse on british tele?? 

i just asked to my 6yr old little girl what she was watching on tele??... she didnt reply , just kept silently watchin the cartoon.
I said ''aah rastamouse''....

her reply was IRIE MAAN !!! without battering an eyelid. We DO NOT openly talk of/about any of what we do, in front of/around the children at all,

Nevertheless , we found this very very funny.!!! (me sniggering behind the laptop, and the missus chortling in the kitchen!)


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey speaking of Spider, well kinda anyways, I found this wild looking spidey in front the house the other day. Snapped a couple for you guys. I never used to take pics of things till the 600... now im snapping pics of everything (most of which I don't show you becuase it would just be jig pic overload).
> 
> Anyways here's my new little buddy:
> 
> ...


jig thts spider is awesome dude.

even if a bit frightening lol


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;tqRaeFx_7Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqRaeFx_7Es[/video]
[video=youtube;c2O30pDefKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2O30pDefKs&feature=related[/video]

i really diggin dis riddim here moon
[video=youtube;N_IlY_DoP1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_IlY_DoP1M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

how funny, rastafarian crime fighting mice. And of course they have a band, lol. Too funny tms and wally, thanks.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 13, 2011)

DST said:


> how funny, rastafarian crime fighting mice. And of course they have a band, lol. Too funny tms and wally, thanks.


There was talk of banning them on racial grounds i think it was but common sense prevailed probs the same peeps that tried to ban the nursery rhyme baa baa black sheep i think some of the PC warriors take things to far sometimes lol


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

that does not surprise me in this day and age.




3eyes said:


> There was talk of banning them on racial grounds i think it was but common sense prevailed probs the same peeps that tried to ban the nursery rhyme baa baa black sheep i think some of the PC warriors take things to far sometimes lol


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

ok........my lights went on about 2 hours ago so i went n took a few shots os my tangerine dreams that are on day 22 of 12/12 and still growing......
. there's 3 of them but cant seem to find the other pic.......these babies are just growin and growin............
anyone have an idea of what would happen if i put them in bigger pots and set them outside???..............will they really grow big or will they just start flowering?..


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 13, 2011)

this is day 15 finnally starting to take off !!!!! showing its first signs of female i just pulled 5 males so im shitty about that but i ordered barneys farm blue cheese,and bf vanilla kush so ill have some clones ready by time these autos are done


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 13, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> ok........my lights went on about 2 hours ago so i went n took a few shots os my tangerine dreams that are on day 22 of 12/12 and still growing......
> .View attachment 1784276View attachment 1784278 there's 3 of them but cant seem to find the other pic.......these babies are just growin and growin............
> anyone have an idea of what would happen if i put them in bigger pots and set them outside???..............will they really grow big or will they just start flowering?..


Take a peek over at cruzer101's greenhouse journal he's got some monster TD's in there https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412071-growitup-greenhouse-2011-a.html


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Something new in my cab  many things new in my cab. Got some autopots in the post today to replace my DWC tubs in the quest for silence. The company i bought the kit from were out of stock of the 47L res so i have what appears to be about a 100L res which is slighly inconvenient but managable. They also cocked up and sent the auto 2 pot reather than the single pot modules, so due to my space limits they gotta go in the cab diagonal :/ also failed to plan so have a dwc cheese stuck down the far end and a smaller DWC bucket sat ontop of the autopots  Now i have a black rose male and female, a romulan female that looks very promosing, a female darkstar that has stunk the whole building out, and a female BSB x Casey  the winds of change, whoooooooooo


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello gents, and lady or two. Gotta run out quick but I'd like to get these up for you. Sorry bout no 600 sticker but they're coming. 

Deep Blue F2's Day 57 of flower. Mostly cloudy with some clear and a few amber. She came down today and weighed 87g trimmed. Very dense and solid cola and nugs. Very little popcorn and easy trim. I think this is probably the best "finished" plant I've been able to grow so far and I have some other prize winners coming right up behind her. I'm very stoked. Anyway, be back later to hang out and catch up. Cheers 600


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

it wasn't basement lighting was it, lol. (long story) 100l res, handy for your room

Sounds like you got it all crammed in though.


tip top toker said:


> Something new in my cab  many things new in my cab. Got some autopots in the post today to replace my DWC tubs in the quest for silence. The company i bought the kit from were out of stock of the 47L res so i have what appears to be about a 100L res which is slighly inconvenient but managable. They also cocked up and sent the auto 2 pot reather than the single pot modules, so due to my space limits they gotta go in the cab diagonal :/ also failed to plan so have a dwc cheese stuck down the far end and a smaller DWC bucket sat ontop of the autopots  Now i have a black rose male and female, a romulan female that looks very promosing, a female darkstar that has stunk the whole building out, and a female BSB x Casey  the winds of change, whoooooooooo


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha, right on the money  they have a 100% failure rate in sending me what i actually order. Every time. Nice guys, good prices, but i think they need to put the bong the fuck down once in a while and focus on their business.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

You know, when I started to read the post and how they had done the order, it could only have been them, lol. I would love to meet them, I can only imagine how they operate. 


tip top toker said:


> Haha, right on the money  they have a 100% failure rate in sending me what i actually order. Every time. Nice guys, good prices, but i think they need to put the bong the fuck down once in a while and focus on their business.


----------



## Kush187 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone ever put 600 in raptor if advise would help before i buy


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, right on the money  they have a 100% failure rate in sending me what i actually order. Every time. Nice guys, good prices, but i think they need to put the bong the fuck down once in a while and focus on their business.


haha,,, reading this as Im hitting the bong , but Im also focused on me business! But now Im focusing on mexican food  I'll be back lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha, while i take pride in my work, i woudln't say no to working for that kind of laid back operation  but yeah, as nice as they are they are a bit of a unch of bozo's  I've tried working while high a couple of times, 1. i can't keep a straight face and 2. have you tried chosing recipes and ingredients when you're high? suddenly there's half the fridge in the quiche mix  that or i figure i'll make soup, well, read prior point, half the fridge in a saucepan bubbling away. Makes awesome stuff but is not quite cost effective. Suddenly there's half a pound of feta in every salad  mmm, cheeeeeese. I also tried working high while a cheese monger, i think i ate substantial amounts of the profit, mm, gruyere.

Hell, i find myself eating cheese sauce outta the pan on fajita day without being high, i'd just be a fucking liability if i did it on the regular.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

Kush187 said:


> Anyone ever put 600 in raptor if advise would help before i buy


Iv run a 1k in a magnum xxxl before (very similar to the raptor) they are very nice hoods but heavy as hell. I think a 600 would do just fine in one, but if your concerned about expenses then Id go with a cheaper ac hood and most of them work fine. And to be honest, I think the price of those monster hoods are out of line lol I cant justify spending 200+ on just the hood alone... I would get one (if I needed it) if they were around 125 bucks and that aint gonna happen.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, while i take pride in my work, i woudln't say no to working for that kind of laid back operation  but yeah, as nice as they are they are a bit of a unch of bozo's  I've tried working while high a couple of times, 1. i can't keep a straight face and 2. have you tried chosing recipes and ingredients when you're high? suddenly there's half the fridge in the quiche mix  that or i figure i'll make soup, well, read prior point, half the fridge in a saucepan bubbling away. Makes awesome stuff but is not quite cost effective. Suddenly there's half a pound of feta in every salad  mmm, cheeeeeese. I also tried working high while a cheese monger, i think i ate substantial amounts of the profit, mm, gruyere.
> 
> Hell, i find myself eating cheese sauce outta the pan on fajita day without being high, i'd just be a fucking liability if i did it on the regular.


I can see it now lol






I am also guilty of adding EVERYTHING into a dish when I got a good buzz going haha Sometimes its magic and sometimes its,, well,,,, inedible lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I can see it now lol


Hahaha, Nick Park is a good family friend, i went to the premiers of his films and whatnot, got a creature comforts poster on my wall from him signed and wishing me a happy christmas  Wallace is the dogs bollocks, he has his priorities bang on

[youtube]2OaY4qgZVMM[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2011)

My Flowering Box is now online in the dark thanks to a green light running right now.

on yahoo Messenger as:

Doobie_Brother69



**Now, back to work on my Club 600x Sticker Contest final entry. Working on the video portion of it now. Then a quick few recording takes to get the song on video & digital audio recorded for final mixing. I only hope I can make it before Page 700. *


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 13, 2011)

I do not know what you mean, but I like it.

I will attempt to discover the meaning of this (damn the dog is psychedelic, makes me babble, lol)



DoobieBrother said:


> My Flowering Box is now online in the dark thanks to a green light running right now.
> 
> on yahoo Messenger as:
> 
> Doobie_Brother69


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2011)

fruits of ireland said:


> lookin good,,whish i could zoom in and look all around


Thanks! Sorry I missed your IM from earlier. I went to sleep earlier than expected.
I think I have the mirror & view stabilized, and will make a final adjustment when the HPS light comes on in about 5 hours.




shnkrmn said:


> I do not know what you mean, but I like it.
> 
> I will attempt to discover the meaning of this (damn the dog is psychedelic, makes me babble, lol)


After I wrote it I realized how badly I had conveyed my message. 

It's my plants' "night time", but I put a 13w green bulb inside the Flowering Box and turned up the settings on the webcam so that I can broadcast almost 24 hours a day now.

I'll be putting a timer on the green light so it runs opposite the HPS.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I do not know what you mean, but I like it.
> 
> I will attempt to discover the meaning of this (damn the dog is psychedelic, makes me babble, lol)


Live video feed to his grow!


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Even when Mrs DST is working late, DST still manages to create 600 vibes around the airwaves....you know I am re-heating my chille con carne at 600!!! mwahahahahaha......






Well, I used the last of my Everclear bottle.....in the knowledge there was another one sitting waiting to be cracked open, almost like a fine Malt, lol.
Ground up RomulanxTimwarp, given about 30 second shake. Should be good to go tomorrow I reckon, already been smearing a bit on the last couple of joints and feeling very warm around the brainium....











Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2011)

genuity said:


> that stuff looks so tastey D.


I half expect to see an ossified prehistoric mosquito frozen in time, waiting for some smart-ass geneticist to make GMA out of it (Genetically Modified Amphibians) which will piss the French off and start WW3, no doubt!


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Very smooth with the joint, can't wait to sample in a bongo.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 13, 2011)

just got my beelasso s duudes!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 13, 2011)

o and two lil kittens


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

Evening everyone, 
hey another quick question....anyone ever cut down anNFT tray???

i need to shave 15 mm off each end to get it in!!

Anyone ever attemped this??

Cheers guys


TMS


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 13, 2011)

ollrite, went and take a close look at my tangerines and finally i see a small tip of a white hair tryin to come out.....will they keep on stretchin now or does it stop??


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2011)

This is exactly why I don't have TV anymore. 

[video=youtube;XhRf2mYrZmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhRf2mYrZmg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't even know what to say about that!
Someone who needs a spliff... REALLY bad!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

It appears that enough valium to help would be toxic...shame.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> This is exactly why I don't have TV anymore.


So I'm guessing you weren't inspired by his speech. Lol duchie, where do you find this stuff. That dude was just a tiny bit intense at the end, haha.

Congrats on the kittys wally. My they have long happy lives.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2011)

Not just any spliff. It would have to be something from the Breeders Boutique line in it for sure!  Then evry little tin gonna be iree.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like he needs a little hair of the DOG that bit him


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So I'm guessing you weren't inspired by his speech. Lol duchie, where do you find this stuff. That dude was just a tiny bit intense at the end, haha.
> 
> Congrats on the kittys wally. My they have long happy lives.


LOL. That one I got from Huffington Post Comedy, their twitter updates. Not often I'll follow a link in their updates but once in a while I'll take the gamble. This one was only a minute so it didn't waste to much of my life. 

Also, yes Wally, what Jig said. Congrats on your new kitties I'm sure they'll love being with you.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 13, 2011)

bubbles is the shit!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2011)

Doobie. My, what big eyes you have. LOL That's hilarious!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2011)

Are they not insp"eye"ring?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

Doob... not only 'should' you be working on the contest entry... but you are making half the posts hurling us towards page 700. It's all good with me, but maybe not the best strategy.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Doob... not only 'should' you be working on the contest entry... but you are making half the posts hurling us towards page 700. It's all good with me, but maybe not the best strategy.


I agree...Doh!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> ollrite, went and take a close look at my tangerines and finally i see a small tip of a white hair tryin to come out.....will they keep on stretchin now or does it stop??


 Most likely YES. Should expect at least double the size or more depending what that strains growth habits are. Try going to the breeders website and finding what he himself / herself has to say... no better source.
http://barneysfarm.com/?l=en&i=1 ~ is it barneys farm??


jigfresh said:


> Doob... not only 'should' you be working on the contest entry... but you are making half the posts hurling us towards page 700. It's all good with me, but maybe not the best strategy.


 I think we've had enough time lol. I'll get another in before its over.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> This is exactly why I don't have TV anymore.
> 
> [video=youtube;XhRf2mYrZmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhRf2mYrZmg[/video]


Dude is that shit real? lol No doubt Duchie, that shit is taking over every channel! Even Discovery is going to shit. My fav's these days are Smithsonian and Science channel. 

Hey is that pic you posted of you?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Doob... not only 'should' you be working on the contest entry... but you are making half the posts hurling us towards page 700. It's all good with me, but maybe not the best strategy.


Taking a break for dinner 
I've got the first 4:20 of video edited and in the can, and I'm in the middle of finishing the opening intro music for that part.
Then I ran through the feature song on bass about 6 times so far today and it's looking good to have the video and audio finished tonight. 
So, who knows... I might actually make it in time!

It will be...
... my *masterpiece*....



**think: Fellini-meets-Spielberg-meets-Kubrick-meets-John Waters-meets-Roger Waters-meets-The Waterboy-meets-Aquaman and you'll have only the vaguest glimmering notion of an idea of the awesimity&#8482; that suffuses the melange of video and auditory delights/frights that are in store for your puny mortal brains!!!* 
*
** I might even have to use a Metatron so you all don't perish when it lays bare your souls and exposes your chakra's to the unbridled cosmic forces of both The Rock, AND of The Roll. *


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 13, 2011)

got some similac organic and some pedialite dudes, these kittens are the cutest. ill get pics soon!


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

hey up well been a week or so since I posted in here, I got my 600 set up in my 4x4 eco tent sat around 18 inches away from plant; had the timer set to come on at 9pm and go off at 9am, anyways got all my thermostadt wired up with my fan exhausting though 4inch ducting and creating negative pressure in the tent bringing in cool air from out the window ( boarded and covered) anyway I didnt realise the time till 10pm a hour after it had come on, I went up and all the top had crisped up so I immediately lifted the light another foot higher anyway since then ive been spraying her twice during her dark hours and shes now showing signs of new growth. though she looks a shodow of what she was before that happend, anyways heres a couple of pics, one was taken four days before she went into 12/12 and the other was taken today 5 days after it happend anyone tell me what shes showing signs of? I watered her with ph 6.5 quarter ionic recomended dose of bloom and ive sprayed her twice a day in her dark hours, ive pulled a few of the leaves that were too far gone and I need to make another trim yet but didnt want to do too much at once and shock her too badly


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

Prayer does help. What are you feeding her? She doesn't look very happy.


cof


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

all she had through 28 days of vegging was tap water that was left out for a day for chlorine ect to evaporate and that was ph 6.8, then when switched her to 12/12 gave her one more plain water and then she had that water with quarter dose of ionic coco bloom, it did have one drop of superthrive in it as i heard its good for helping with recovery


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

oh i completely fogot to mention that she will have also suffered heat shock as just the one fan wasnt enough when i checked her the other day the temp had got up to 39 degrees c (102f) i have now moved the exhaust so it now blows straight into the loft and also hadded another fan blowing cold air into the ten from out the window, and also placed a 9 inch oscilating fan in the tent, since the the temp has dropped right down to 30 ideally i'm trying to get it down another couple of degrees and may have to resort to a small air con unit


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys, it's snowing inside my closet


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

She's starving to death. The light green is lack of nitrogen. Look into the fox farm line and their feeding schedule as an example of reasonably priced quality nutes. 


cof


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

i have some potasium nitrate solution i use for germing chilli's i heard thats work well in weak doses?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> hey up well been a week or so since I posted in here, I got my 600 set up in my 4x4 eco tent sat around 18 inches away from plant; had the timer set to come on at 9pm and go off at 9am, anyways got all my thermostadt wired up with my fan exhausting though 4inch ducting and creating negative pressure in the tent bringing in cool air from out the window ( boarded and covered) anyway I didnt realise the time till 10pm a hour after it had come on, I went up and all the top had crisped up so I immediately lifted the light another foot higher anyway since then ive been spraying her twice during her dark hours and shes now showing signs of new growth. though she looks a shodow of what she was before that happend, anyways heres a couple of pics, one was taken four days before she went into 12/12 and the other was taken today 5 days after it happend anyone tell me what shes showing signs of? I watered her with ph 6.5 quarter ionic recomended dose of bloom and ive sprayed her twice a day in her dark hours, ive pulled a few of the leaves that were too far gone and I need to make another trim yet but didnt want to do too much at once and shock her too badlyView attachment 1785424View attachment 1785425


OUch, sorry to hear.
What kind of soil are you using? Nutrients? 
Also I try to keep the day and night temps within 10f for good measure, until the end then I drop my temps.

Edit: Uhgg im slow.

edit edit: at a second look/ Why not just start allot of seeds? your gonna want more than 1 plant anyways right?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

Paperhouse said:


> Guys, it's snowing inside my closet


beautiful buds paperhouss  If your not careful you'll get trapped in the closet lol with r kelly haha & tom cruise.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> i have some potasium nitrate solution i use for germing chilli's i heard thats work well in weak doses?


You need to look into a complete nutrient package. She's not getting what she needs and you'll pay for it with small, incomplete yields.

 
cof


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah shes in westland plus at the min with 4 month time release but its not ideal so ive been adding the ionic coco allthough shes only had one water with that


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> beautiful buds paperhouss  If your not careful you'll get trapped in the closet lol with r kelly haha & tom cruise.


LOL... Doesn't john travolta end up in there too? Hadn't thought about that in a minute. Props who dat. Haha, earlier you said something that I agreed with and I thought "True dat whodat" Ok, enough about that. ha.

So I did what D said to clean out my jars, used 91% IPA (or ISO, whatever your preference). The jars came out like new, I used the same alcohol for the 3 jars and dumped it in the pyrex I use for making bho. It finished evaporating today, and this is what I scraped off the dish.

Also some pics of the Banana and Larry OG's. When it was said and done I figured out which were which. Not sure how they ended up in the positions they did in the growroom, but who cares, they grew and made some sweet buds. I can't wait for someone to smoke them, see how it is. I really wish my wife smoked about now, let her have a tester. My wife smoking is not very fun... rather annoying really.







Banana OG:






Larry OG:


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

Any 1:38 song should do but this beats listening to the fans 
[video=youtube;IwOlYc-zIbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwOlYc-zIbs[/video]


Sour D!






















AK 
















[video=youtube;-T35WXFOmwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI[/video]



Edit: Notice the clawing on the sour d, thought id mention since it was discussed recently. Iv had some slightly radical (oxi moron?) ph drift in her system in the past week. lol total oximoron.
Shes also getting hit with a cool stream of air from the ac (the 1k in front of the ac isnt on... maintenance.) and I think that may also be a contributor to the clawing.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2011)

Banana and Larry OG's looking quite very dank jig  Im droolin.
l;ol I say true dat all the time.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Dude is that shit real? lol No doubt Duchie, that shit is taking over every channel! Even Discovery is going to shit. My fav's these days are Smithsonian and Science channel.
> 
> Hey is that pic you posted of you?


 Yup and people are buying it up and keeping it going and growing. Discovery has Weed Wars starting up soon. Just read an article about it.

http://www.theweedblog.com/weed-wars-could-change-public-perception-of-medical-marijuana-industry/Weed Wars Could Change Public Perception Of Medical Marijuana Industry

Paperhouse, very nice looking bud. Lots of color. 

Speaking of nutes, I'm calling on you guys here to help me out. I'm getting ready to make some changes in nutes and there's some things I can't get my head wrapped around and I know you guys can clear things up. Currently I'm growing with a coir/peat moss mix amended with perlite. I plan to continue with coir because I have enough to last me some time and I'm happy with it. I use this mix for seedlings and then start adding small amounts of nutes and mycorrihizae (Boosters) until transplant and then upping it from there. After transplant I've also added fish bone meal 6-12-0. The nutrients I've been using are just regular garden center nutes but they are solid pellets. It is organic 4-3-8 that I use for flowering and has seaweed and trace minerals. I want to switch to a liquid nutrient that I can have better control of and better and more even delivery and it has to be organic. 

Ideally, and this is where I'd like to ask cof about his medium mix, I would like to do a mix, of coir, perlite, vermiculite, worm castings, and guano, and then add mycor and micros at transplant but, the casting and guano may have to wait for now. I want this mix to take me as far as it will go, hopefully into flower, when I can take over with liquid supplements and finish her off. Nice and easy. Anyway cof, I think I'm missing some sort of lime, but a specific kind as well as epsom salt? 

Now, and sorry about the long winded set up, about the liquid nutes. I looked into Fox Farms and for me to get it it's hydro stores only at $25/L plus shipping. All other hydro store stuff is just a bad and I'm sorry but I'm nowhere near that experienced of a grower to even know if I was getting that much band out my buck. I found this line that comes from BC and is available at a place near me. Thing that's confusing me is they sell two catagories, "Liquid Products - 100% Organic" and "Liquid Products - Organic Based". Can anyone tell me what the difference is in them. Also, if anyone looking at the product line might want to give me their thoughts that would be great. Basically I want to choose two products, vegging and flowering so, ya. 

http://www.orgunique.com/index-7.html

http://www.orgunique.com/index-7b.html

There are other products there I'm looking at too like Kelp Boost and Bio Fish so thoughts on that are great too. I'm not entirely limited to two products but hey, I haven't needed the kitchen sink yet so why start?

Thanks very much in advance guys.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

As a quick response to Duchies, organic based sounds like they start off with organic ingrediants and then probably add synthesised ones as well. They certainly seem to do a nute for every individual plant/situation in the world. Quite low % doses as well I saw.

Morning everyone!!! or evening I guess for most of you.

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh my word, what the hell was the video about......again, oh my word....


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2011)

DST said:


> As a quick response to Duchies, organic based sounds like they start off with organic ingrediants and then probably add synthesised ones as well. They certainly seem to do a nute for every individual plant/situation in the world. Quite low % doses as well I saw.
> 
> Morning everyone!!! or evening I guess for most of you.
> 
> DST


Good morning D. I'm catching you as I'm heading out. I know it seems that way, but they make no mention of it and they still claim that it goes a natural way. I think I will email them and ask. I had a look at the FAQ section and it cleared a couple of other things up for me but not that. One of the things the FAQ taught me, and probably the basics for some but new to me, and that is this.

*3. Why are the NPK numbers lower in organic fertilizers as compared to synthetic fertilizers?*
In nature, there is never a high concentration of nutrients. In chemical fertilizers, higher concentrations are achieved by using synthetic means. If you "organic-minded", then you would understand that nature works at its own pace and does not believe in forced growth by inappropriate and indiscriminate feeding of plants and crops . Organic fertilizers are made from such ingredients occurring in nature and hence have lower concentrations as compared to synthetic fertilizers. 

*4. Why does it take longer for organic fertilizer to work than synthetic chemical fertilizers? What is the difference?*
Chemical fertilizers feed the plant, not the soil. They provide a highly concentrated amount of nitrogen to the plant resulting in instant green up (2 to 3 days), but the effectiveness does not last. Organic fertilizers feed the soil, break down slowly and feed the plant only the amount of nutrients that the plant needs. When you purchase a 1 litre bottle of chemical fertilizer with a NPK value of 10-16-10 you are getting 36% synthetic chemical nutrients and 64% of inert ingredients that contribute nothing. When you purchase a bag of Orgunique&#8482; Lawn Food 10-2-5 NPK you get 17% all natural usable nutrients and 83% organic matter which enriches and restores the microbial activity in the soil. Chemical fertilizers on the other hand work as deterrents for healthy microbial activity. 

With that said, and with a closer look, I think I know where I'm going with this line but still open to suggestions and recommendations, always. But now DST, you mention about low % doses as I find this new info. Can you elaborate on why you mentioned that. Is this a good thing?


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

All the organic stuff I use is fairly low except for of course pk13/14. Max being 5-2-4 I think for veg. I normally use bio nova but had to buy Biobizz this time around. Like it says, the synthesised stuff has like 20-10-20 or whatever. I am still at a loss oabout Organic based then. Let us know when you find out lad?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Oh my word, what the hell was the video about......again, oh my word....


Im shtoned, i thought you were talking about my vid at first lol

That is what tv has become in the states, pay it no mind.


Sorry duchie but Iv yet to mess with coco so Iv got no input really.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

Absolutely not whodat, lol. Your video is but full of dank!!! Got to go and water and feed the hungry ones. BRB.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2011)

Not a problem whodat, I've got a good idea what I'm looking for now. You know how you kinda answer your own question just by asking it out loud? Well that and a little more digging helps. Lots to be said about back to basics lessons. It can only get better now! And thanks D, I get ya now. I will let you know what I find out. 

Whodat, your vid rocks as usual man. D. Seems like nobody knows what to think about that. Guys like that are what's going to spur on Mandatory Psych Testing in this world.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.biofloral.com/en/Air-cooled-reflectors/COOLSUN-EXTERNAL-8-WHITE-REFLECTOR-24-LENGHT-1/26303.aspx

Hey D. Saw your 8" cooltubes and thought you'd be interested in seeing this.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Seems like nobody knows what to think about that. Guys like that are what's going to spur on Mandatory Psych Testing in this world.


haha, i thought he kinda had a point at first lol then he lost it for shock "value". 
Now one thing I REALLY want to try is american ninja warrior! I feel like Id tear that beginners course a new one in record time... (saw it on a buddies tv  )


Some entertainment 
http://www.crackle.com/c/And_Now_For_Something_Completely_Different


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

Well there you go eh, $150 dollar. I don't have the bat wing reflector on mine but I could, it would cost an extra $12. So about $39 a unit I think.


duchieman said:


> http://www.biofloral.com/en/Air-cooled-reflectors/COOLSUN-EXTERNAL-8-WHITE-REFLECTOR-24-LENGHT-1/26303.aspx
> 
> Hey D. Saw your 8" cooltubes and thought you'd be interested in seeing this.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2011)

duchie

I gave up on trying my own soil mix and went back to fox farm (40%), jungle grow (40%), perlite mixture (20%) with fox farm nutes. I didn't have the right formula and the mix was causing issues.
You might try Dyna-Gro nutes.
As DST stated, start low with the nutes and slowly build. Too much caused lock-out and burn.


cof


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 14, 2011)

soooooo..... would at least get a reply ! lol

no-one has ever cut a NFT tray down then??? come on guys.....thought one of you must have thought about it ... 

I need to take 15 mm off each end....anyone ever tried??


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2011)

Duchie, 4-3-8 for flowering? As best as I understand flowering nutes and their ratios, I've read the ideal combination is 1-3-2 or 10-30-20 or any such combination. Your flowering nutes have more nitrogen than phosphorous? 

I have been using botanicare's pro blend soil line. Supposedly the nutes are all organic and they also contain the trace elements we desire. I have no complaints with the products.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 14, 2011)

i just dropped my favorite special bowl ive had for more than 3 years :'(, im soooo saaaad :cries:

godamn theres a shiton of resin


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Gooooood morning >>>>>600<<<<<


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Edit: Notice the clawing on the sour d, thought id mention since it was discussed recently. Iv had some slightly radical (oxi moron?) ph drift in her system in the past week. lol total oximoron.
> Shes also getting hit with a cool stream of air from the ac (the 1k in front of the ac isnt on... maintenance.) and I think that may also be a contributor to the clawing.


I've got a couple plants in my tent that are getting a lot of air on them, and doing the same thing. I'd never had it happen before... but nothing else has changed other than that, so I'm guessin' that's it. . . lookin' good Whodat, as always


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> soooooo..... would at least get a reply ! lol
> 
> no-one has ever cut a NFT tray down then??? come on guys.....thought one of you must have thought about it ...
> 
> I need to take 15 mm off each end....anyone ever tried??


Don't know if everyone is like me... but I don't really know what your referring to. If you want to post a pic and say what your aim is, I'll tell you what I would do with the thing. Not sure what a NFT tray is.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

NFT= Not For Trimming 

or...

Need Fecal Treatment.

Wait... waaaaaaiiiit...

No Fukin' Tits? hmmm.... lets see what it is.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol bobo. I knew what NFT meant... just don't exactly know what NFT trays are. I'm guessing they are like rain gutters you put on the side of your house. I kinda have a half NFT system, but I use pipes. You know how my closet has the two levels. The bottom level has dams in it, so the water level stays at around 2-2.5 inches... the top level has no dams and the water is just running along the bottom (nft). Last grow I took the dams out the top halfway through because between the dams and the massive roots, the tubes were clogged and water started running out the plant holes. It didn't do that on the bottom, so I left the dams. So this grow I started the clones in how the water levels were. The top only had less than a half inch of moving water and the bottom ones more of a bath.

I was thinking that I really needed to remove the dams on the bottom as even though the water was 'moving' in the lower level you couldn't tell by looking at it. And there aren't visable bubbles... it's not moving that fast. In my head the plants on the top had the water they needed flowing by and all the oxygen they could want with the open-ness of the tubes inside (not full of water). And I also thought that the bottom level would discourage root growth as the rockwool the plants were in was basically saturated the whole time.

I was wrong. The plants in the bottom developed much bigger root masses, even in the 'bath'. Convinced me that the more RDWC aspect of the bottom level beats NFT for me at least. So for next round I'm gonna put dams back in the top level. I'm not vegging as long as the grow where the tubes became blocked, so I'm thinking that won't be a problem.

I know there was no question... but thanks for asking, lol. 

RDWC ftw!!!

Oh, and it's looking like I'm gonna pull about 8 oz out the closet this round. For only running 6 nice plants and going strait to 12/12 I'm rather happy. This next grow I'm gonna veg a week I think. I'm hoping that week of veg will do a LOT for the yeild. I got 18 from the Sour Kush, I think 20 oz is not out of the question this time. Should be getting new clones on Friday. Only a week of downtime... I've NEVER done that. Usually a couple months between. It's nice not changing setups, haha. Don't know what my problem was before changing all the time.

peace


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

8 ozs??!?!? DAMN son, nice yield off those girls... see, we do ok with our small plants 

sorry for my NFT joke, btw. Not that funny lol. Stupid Bobo


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

Nah bro... it was funny. Only issue I had was no fuckin tits. Much better as Nice fuckin tits, lol. Reminds me of another acronym that's R rated. DSL, hahaha.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh shnap! Dude, how the fuk did I miss that? I knew there was something obvious I was missing. SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I'M NOT STONED?? lmfao. . . I'm off to conquer the world. Or at least try. Have a good one, Jig buddy!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 14, 2011)

hahaha u guys are nuts..... but correct, as i gave not even a half decent explaination of info for my question!! lol....apologies everyone...

i got a 424 nft tray which just didnt fit in to my closet , lol, but it doesnt matter as i have acomplishe what i wanted to do anyways..


Cheers guys


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 14, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> soooooo..... would at least get a reply ! lol
> 
> no-one has ever cut a NFT tray down then??? come on guys.....thought one of you must have thought about it ...
> 
> I need to take 15 mm off each end....anyone ever tried??


It might work as your only taking the curved lip off if you do try it just make sure light can't get in to the roots and res


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 14, 2011)

how long will you flower for jig?? on the 1 week veg i mean,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

It's the wrong trousers Grommit and they've gone wrong!

You're a bad man, i'e been sat around all night cus of you and your pictures. A Close Shave is next me me list  got em all.


----------



## Crystalized (Sep 14, 2011)

I went shopping and got a yield master 2 supreme, an eco plus inline fan classic with a 4 inch end, a phresh filter 4"x12"/200cfm , 25 ft of 6
" ducting, and a 600 watt hps with 600watt balast. This will be for a secret jardin tent silver edition. I haven't opened any of this stuff and played with it yet. Any suggestions on changing anything?


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 14, 2011)

heya guys i jus been to check on hern shes still wet at 1.5 inch below soil surface, i had to chop a fan leaf off her coz it was so bad, can anyone had a leaf this bad before? caqn anyone tell me whats up with her?i know she had bad heat stress but ive got the heat sorted now shes still getting worse though


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> how long will you flower for jig?? on the 1 week veg i mean,


Probably 8-9 weeks of 12/12.



Crystalized said:


> I went shopping and got a yield master 2 supreme, an eco plus inline fan classic with a 4 inch end, a phresh filter 4"x12"/200cfm , 25 ft of 6
> " ducting, and a 600 watt hps with 600watt balast. This will be for a secret jardin tent silver edition. I haven't opened any of this stuff and played with it yet. Any suggestions on changing anything?


I'm not sure that fan will be enough to cool things. Especially with the 25 feet of ducting. Is there any way to cut that run down? And you are pulling through a filter. I don't think I have the whole picture. What cfm is your fan rated for? You might need a 6" fan to cool the light and pull through the filter.



JointMasterJay said:


> heya guys i jus been to check on hern shes still wet at 1.5 inch below soil surface, i had to chop a fan leaf off her coz it was so bad, can anyone had a leaf this bad before? caqn anyone tell me whats up with her?i know she had bad heat stress but ive got the heat sorted now shes still getting worse though


I've had leaves like that... mine were from heat. My heat is always pretty constant, so I don't know if it will keep affecting the leaves after it's been sorted. Also, mine could have been from too much light as well. Is that a possibility in your set up? In my opinion it's heat though.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> heya guys i jus been to check on hern shes still wet at 1.5 inch below soil surface, i had to chop a fan leaf off her coz it was so bad, can anyone had a leaf this bad before? caqn anyone tell me whats up with her?i know she had bad heat stress but ive got the heat sorted now shes still getting worse though
> View attachment 1786547


She's starving to death and having to eat her leaves for nutrition.

 
cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> heya guys i jus been to check on hern shes still wet at 1.5 inch below soil surface, i had to chop a fan leaf off her coz it was so bad, can anyone had a leaf this bad before? caqn anyone tell me whats up with her?i know she had bad heat stress but ive got the heat sorted now shes still getting worse though
> View attachment 1786547


That looks like old heat damage. 
You also said the soil she is in is a wasteland correct? maybe you should put her in a place thats not a wasteland... might help imo.
Also the bout with high heat you had also didi damage to the root system and it will take time to recover. Id just pop more beans and start over, i get depressed seeing ill plants in my garden.


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 14, 2011)

oh right ive jus gave her 2 litres water with ph 6.6 with half dose ionic coco bloom and 3/4 dose ionic coco grow also added 2 drops of superthrive fingerrs crossed that will help, i head it can sho in hours if its working that right? cheers for the help curious + rep


----------



## Crystalized (Sep 14, 2011)

the fan is rated for 160 cfm i hope i got steered in the right direction. I think i was told to use a regular fan in the tent to keep the temp down a little i think.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks jig, 

i am going to chop on monday (my first grow so v. excited  ), and want to get everything sorted ready for a week or so later (when these ladies have dried), to put in fresh ladies, and a new system.

going to use the previously discussed, (now correct lenght lol) resevoir, nft system 424?? , and going to put 5 clones in there,

veg for about 2 weeks , then flower. hopefully i get the dates right so its ready for just before crimbo.

any thoughts , suggestions or estimates of yield with such a short veg time with these other parameters...

Thanks guys.

TMS


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I've had leaves like that... mine were from heat. My heat is always pretty constant, so I don't know if it will keep affecting the leaves after it's been sorted. Also, mine could have been from too much light as well. Is that a possibility in your set up? In my opinion it's heat though.


shes only under a 600 and is around 2 feet away now due to the inititial damage, shes still growing but the tips of leaves are curling up and as soon as ive got her nearly healthy i'm going to start moving the light a bit closer so i can judge each day if it gets too close know the distance she prefers.



whodatnation said:


> That looks like old heat damage.
> You also said the soil she is in is a wasteland correct? maybe you should put her in a place thats not a wasteland... might help imo.
> Also the bout with high heat you had also didi damage to the root system and it will take time to recover. Id just pop more beans and start over, i get depressed seeing ill plants in my garden.


no shes indoor grow potted in 11 litre tub of 80% westlands+ 20% perlite she was me first planted all me baby girls are now potted in coco soil, as i'm going to be using coco i baught coco nutes and didnt want to have to buy more nutes jus for the one plants and i asked the guy and he sed that they will work just not as well as in coco soil, anyways all way thru germ and veging she only every had plain tap water that had been stood a day occasionally mixed with still bottled water she was fine and thriving all way thru veging untill i put her into 12/12 with the light too close (this was about a week ago) since then she also sufferd heat stress as the temp got to 40c or 104f, so i added another fan and also a new oscilating fan i have the cool air being blown from below the plant upwards towards the light which helps the hot air rise and plant stay cool much better so now shes sitting jus at 29c or 84f, 

like i sed ive got more beans in vegging and putting sum more in germing tonight as got me order arrive in post today  yay 38 feminised seeds n 4 normal lol jus intime for xmas too since theyre all around 8 week flowertimes


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, I need to read more carefully.
*WESTLAND* lol mybad.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

Crystalized said:


> the fan is rated for 160 cfm i hope i got steered in the right direction. I think i was told to use a regular fan in the tent to keep the temp down a little i think.


To me, a 160 cfm fan isn't going to cool everything. I think most of us in here are using 6" or 8" inline fans rated for 400+ cfm's. It might work though. If all the boxes are still closed I would exchange for a bigger fan. A regular fan, like an oscillating one you use at home, will be good for moving air around in the room, and is good at moving air towards the air being sucked out... but it won't really cool things very much. That's what the exhaust fan is for. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 14, 2011)

question guys.....


in the flushing stage now, and i have ph'd my water down a bit to get it to 6.0. 

should i be doing this, or running straight tap water into bubble buckets?? 

asking cos i can find no info on it anywhere...

thanks guys 

TMS


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 14, 2011)

Tree, sounds good to me ph'ing your water first to be safe. If I used my tap water to flush it might kill my girls, it's over 8.

Edit. I agree with you jig, a bigger fan is needed, a four inch just won't suck the heat out with a filter connected.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

Any water getting to your girls should be ph.

I also agree that the 4 inch wont cut it. 
You will also need a bigger filter because you dont want to exceed the cfm rating on it.


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry, I need to read more carefully.
> *WESTLAND* lol mybad.


hehe weve jus put another 5 seeds in to germ hehe gonna make the most of the space in time for xmas will be a good xmas if it comes off lol i dunno though maybe i'm being as bit overconfident when my first attemots gone so badly lol but heres what we have at the minute: with pics yay! lol 

burmese kush fem this was taken at day 7 
heres a burmese kushfem sitting at day 2
heres a big bud #1 regular
and last but not least heres a clone i took of my northern lightsxbig bud (clone from the one i'm having problems with) the clone had esatblished roots yesterday and shes doing well shes a tad on the tall side as she was my first attempt at cloning, and tho i tried 2 other clones they both failed which im guessing due to the long stem lol anyways heres the clone :


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Tree, sounds good to me ph'ing your water first to be safe. If I used my tap water to flush it might kill my girls, it's over 8.
> 
> Edit. I agree with you jig, a bigger fan is needed, a four inch just won't suck the heat out with a filter connected.


Like heads up said... ph the flush water. I don't 'know' that you have to, but I do, and I think it's a good idea.

Cool song... first minute and a half are pretty slow. When I listen, it feels like i'm taking a journey.
[youtube]O651ybuNy0c[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

Evening all, quick XOcheese stop in before bedtime.











Night,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice D, swelling up goood 

Flying Spaghetti Cheese Scrog Monster FTW lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2011)

****this is NOT the finished Club 600x Sticker Contest entry, just the intro the the main bass cover vid I'll be finishing today (camera battery died late last night and no way to stay awake an extra 3 hours for it to charge, so today is the day).*

[video=youtube;FzneLItAoik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzneLItAoik[/video]


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 14, 2011)

the ones weve put in to germ are 2x whitewidowxbigbud, 2x pineapple chunk, and 1x iced grapefruit, tho we will be keeping 1 each of the WWxBB and P.C. to veg for 3 months as wanted to try a couple of plants with longer veg time, we'll end up buying 15 litre pots for them too doing all in coco soil


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> ****this is NOT the finished Club 600x Sticker Contest entry, just the intro the the main bass cover vid I'll be finishing today (camera battery died late last night and no way to stay awake an extra 3 hours for it to charge, so today is the day).*
> 
> [video=youtube;FzneLItAoik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzneLItAoik[/video]


haha doob that was epic. I was laughing pretty good, sorry if I wasn't supposed to be lol Bad ass intro, Im on the edge of my seat for the release


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2011)

It was meant to be crazy-goofy, and I'm glad it got a chuckle out of you 
My wife was worried that y'all think I am a goofball, which I am.

I have a few more layers of sounds to put into it to add impact here & there, and some cool little things that will make it even better.

There will be a little backstory to the intro vid (*if I write it correctly, it will make the intro video seem almost logical*), but I will post that when the complete vid is finished and uploaded to youtube (_*intro and bass cover part as one video*_). 

More work tonight!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright guys, we've got a bit of a "situation" going on over here. My pride and joy lil ol Sweet Tooth is in the process of trying to throw out some nanners on me. The little shit. You treat someone nice, and they turn around and fuk you. Lame. Anyway, getting back to my question. . . 

So yeah, no balls yet, but seeing some flowers popping out of the bigger colas. I've read numerous places that this strain can finish in 6 weeks, and checking with my scope today, I definitely saw a lot of cloudy trichs... which surprised me. Was I tripping? No. They were there... Monday is 6 weeks. Should I just let her go? She's almost ready. Her buds are solid right now. 

Everybody else in the tent will be finishing up at 8 weeks, or just a few days after, with the exception of the CHEESEY SCROGS. Damn it. They are a week behind... would that be giving them too much time to try and produce semillas? Tell me if that was unclear. I am a stoner, after all.

Alright, it's dinner time. Gonna go grind. You guys tell me what you think. I've only dealt with herms once before a long time ago, and I just binned 'em. This is a little different.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2011)

If there are just a few bollocks, then just pick them off.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah just try and pick em off as they come. I had another space bomb go a tiny bit herm on me so I picked them off and all was well, honestly the nanners looked "sterile" as they never even dropped a bit of pollen, it just doesnt look great when you find one on a nug. Blasted imperfections!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> If there are just a few bollocks, then just pick them off.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> Yeah just try and pick em off as they come. I had another space bomb go a tiny bit herm on me so I picked them off and all was well, honestly the nanners looked "sterile" as they never even dropped a bit of pollen, it just doesnt look great when you find one on a nug. Blasted imperfections!


I like your styles. Makes me a happy guy. 

I think it was DST who said his wife always says she's missing things, and then they pop up in his greenhouse. My wife is going to be missing her tweezers. You know where they'll be.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 14, 2011)

has anyone smoked with this ????? i personally love em give em a try if you havent there pretty nice to have


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha,,, reading this as Im hitting the bong , but Im also focused on me business! But now Im focusing on mexican food  I'll be back lol


mexican food in colorado??


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> mexican food in colorado??


Yeah man, surprisingly have ALLOT of it lol not too shabby either imo 





greenthumbsman said:


> has anyone smoked with this ????? i personally love em give em a try if you havent there pretty nice to have


Is that a diffuser? Im no glass head but if it is then yes Iv used em before, nice but I honestly think it cuts back on the draw too much for my taste.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah man, surprisingly have ALLOT of it lol not too shabby either imo


like actual taco shops?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

Like restaurants carry out places and roach coaches  I love me some mexican food.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Like resturants carry out places and roach coaches  I love me some mexican food.


 For sure, i was just wondering if it was comparable to the taco shops out this way 

I'll overnight you a burrito and you tell me, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> For sure, i was just wondering if it was comparable to the taco shops out this way
> 
> I'll overnight you a burrito and you tell me, lol.


haha burrito wars  sounds good to me lol
And I know good food... and this stuff hits the spot.
I think some smaller "hole in the wall" type places around here got some of the best.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Having lived both places I think CA has the upper hand. I ate a ton of Mexican food when I lived in Colorado... but it was just to tie me over until I got back home again.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

I grew up in S.E. San Diego and always loved me some mexican food. I moved to E Los Angeles after college (well during, but whatever). I would have guessed LA would have good mexican food. Maybe I just never found a good spot, but no where I ever went compared to the stuff I used to get in SD. Whenever I visit home I get me some of my favorites from my favorite spots.

EDIT: The herbs already in jars curing... but it took me a bit to upload this video. Just put it up thought I'd give you guys a peek.
[youtube]k5dY5_dJxEQ[/youtube]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyway. Anyone use hydroguard? I'm having a real big problem with pythium in my aero cloner, and I'm hoping it takes care of it. Aero cloning is VERY easy when all is well, but it seems there is more problems than rockwool cloning.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> hey, fuck you.


Not sure who you are talking to, but either way it's not appreciated.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2011)

You honestly thought that?
Yeah...
Ease out.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry Hornedfrog, but that behaviour is for troll Talk and Talk threads I am afraid. Even if it was for a laugh (i didn't laugh BTW!), things like that can get confusing to sensitive stoners like us.
And really, spam and garbage, no one asked you to join this thread??????

UN-BE-FUKIN-LEVIABLE.......spoiling the utopia and putting bad karma in my mind first thing in the day. Niet goed jongen!!!





hornedfrog2000 said:


> hey, fuck you.
> 
> Anyway. Anyone use hydroguard? I'm having a real big problem with pythium in my aero cloner, and I'm hoping it takes care of it. Aero cloning is VERY easy when all is well, but it seems there is more problems than rockwool cloning.





hornedfrog2000 said:


> what if it was hitler? I was kidding fyi. Figured it would go unnoticed with all the other spam/garbage that gets posted on here. ease up.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe it was just a really bad joke? lol

Morning D, Im off to dream land haha. 
Good night / morning 6ers 
Stay high 

edit: been looking at vids of cricket on youtube for the past 30 min,,, I still dont get it lol but looks like a good time nonetheless.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning/evening whodat, sleep well lad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2011)

Definitely a "Buzz Killington" moment 
It's all good, D!
I'm sparking a bowl of MTF while I watch The Daily Show and The Colbert Report online.

I got the last 7 seedlings up-canned to the 2-gallon pots and they had beautiful root systems.
I might have waited a couple of days too long on adding light nutes a previous watering, but only the lower pairs of leaves are affected, and they are sacrificial anyways, and will be trimmed off after they get a little more depleted.


And the ducting mods now have the temperatures in the grow box at a rock stable 24c, so I can't be happier. 

I also bought a 13-watt green light, and it works quite nicely for night time viewing.
HPS goes off in 6-hours, and the green light is on a timer to come on at the same time.
So nice to be able to glance at my computer screen to check on my plants whenever I want!

Getting my fingers limbered up on the bass while I finish The Daily Show, and then I record the song on video & digital audio. 
I don't know how many attempts it will take to get it close enough not to be too embarrassing, but it usually takes between 6 and 20 takes to get it there.
So a couple more hours of playing at least. 
But I will have it online and linked before Page 700, or I will banish myself to Toke & Talk for a fortnight 

I hope your day goes well!
Peace


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Doob, I was just checking out your grow cam a while ago (finally got it working, lol) I think my wireless connection is a bit slow but I am getting the general vibe, thankfully no naked gardeners where seen. The sky is clearish so sun is getting to my girls so I am happy again with the day.
I also got my Beelasso he,p wick in yesterday which is real nice. Seems like when I am taking a big hit with the bong the temp doesn't seem to get as hot so the hit is a bit smoother than cremating it with a lighter....I was rather stoned at the time though, lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

ahahahaha, crackin me up. slow mo smoking vibe......


DoobieBrother said:


> ****this is NOT the finished Club 600x Sticker Contest entry, just the intro the the main bass cover vid I'll be finishing today (camera battery died late last night and no way to stay awake an extra 3 hours for it to charge, so today is the day).*
> 
> [video=youtube;FzneLItAoik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzneLItAoik[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably not a slowdown on your end.
It's only broadcasting at .77 frames per second, so it's not a speed demon unfortunately.
But things are going well.
Glad to hear you all have some more blue sky & sunlight.
A rare treat! 

I saw the debate on butane vs. beeslasso and not concerned as much by the amount of unburned butane or byproducts as much as being able to use a lower temperature heat to not destroy as much of the THC & cannabinoids in the toking process.

I'll have to see if the head shop down the street carries any and give it a try.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

I got 3 boulders (I was expecting like these humungous giant things to arrive, just the word Boulder gave me that impression) But they are like balls of string basically. At $9 a pop I hope they last.......I give them a thumbs up. You can order online, it was fairly straight forward and quick delivery.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll have a few extra drachma at the end of the month, so will get a "boulder" or two (clever marketing term) locally if available, or will get it online.

Back to my little project before I head of to sleep.
Will catch you later today.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Peace out bru.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 15, 2011)

WHO DAT, DST GO TO SLEEP DAMN IT lol its 4:10 my pass is still up after working last night i think im about to hit 48 hours no sleep..... Dont know why im still up but whatever. My printer is back up but most of my havest is gone... So ill take pics with what i have but i dont think its gonna be nearly as good as my initial thoughts


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

how do yuh join the 600 club?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 15, 2011)

stillfree said:


> how do yuh join the 600 club?


 Post some good Bud Pron, Sit back and chop it up with us, Have a laugh with us just be part of the group. We have plenty of people who are using way more then a 600w but they still post in here I think a majority of us consider each other bros/a family of sorts.


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

sweet sounds like a place i needa be involed with


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey there stillfree. well since you posted that means you are in already!!! So welcome to the 600 and also welcome to RIU. Post pics, vids, questions, thoughts, experiences, whatever you like. And even spam and garbage is allowed, lol!!!!

Take it easy bru and please, Show and tell...

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

bloody hell, 48 hours no sleep. I feel tired just thinking about that, lol.


Hotsause said:


> WHO DAT, DST GO TO SLEEP DAMN IT lol its 4:10 my pass is still up after working last night i think im about to hit 48 hours no sleep..... Dont know why im still up but whatever. My printer is back up but most of my havest is gone... So ill take pics with what i have but i dont think its gonna be nearly as good as my initial thoughts


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

ohh i get it haha irie! this group sounds friendly and understand...have ran into some negitve people on here. thanks for the welcome 
MUCH LOVE......now i just gotta get one of those kool 600 club light bulb dude. hahah


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Picture URL:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272-albums-roger-600-picture1236981-roger-v-small.jpg

Or picture:


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

haha i dont no why it not letting I change the signature i have so i can put that kool guy on there


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 15, 2011)

hey y'all waterd the poorly mother last night with 3/4 dose ionic coco grow and 1/2 dose of ionic coco bloom due to her starving, she perked right up but still gonna take a while to grow out the bad leaves, trimmed all the ones that were too far gone and left a few that are borderline so i can asses if its still getting any worse but i think it looks like shes going to be ok, bit too early to tell but keeping a eye on her anyway


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

nice what do yuh have under?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

good to hear Jointmaster, it often surprises me how quickly plants can react to some love and attention.

stillfree, not sure how you are doing it, but sometimes RIU can be a bit moody. I think the best way is to go to my album and copy the BB code and then save that into your signature pic. (I think htere is a box specifically for an actual pic.....I could be wrong.


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 15, 2011)

at the minute i have just the one world of seeds feminised northern lightsxbig bud under the 600 on 12/12 but i have 2 fem burmese kush about a week apart in veging, a big bud#1 regular and a clone of my mother thats in 12/12 also put 5 more seeds in to germ last night 2 fem white widowxbig bud 2 fem pineapple chunk and a fem iced grapefruit going to be keeping one each of the wwxbb and pc in veg for 3 months all the rest are having 28days veg the clone was taken just over a week ago and was well established roots within about 4-5 days i'm going to keep her in veg untill i think shes the right size to put into 12/12 pretty much all the ones weve got are around the 8week mark for flowering but then i guess it would depend on the pheno for exact anyways


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

i have a NL x BB in veg right now... well i should seedling with its first set of true leaves. would yuh mind telling me a lil bout it
MUCH LOVE


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 15, 2011)

shes a short plant from going through the veg, i took 3 clones only one survived but then i am a newb, no smell whatsoever thru vegging well there wernt thru mine and i vegged for 28 days had a few problems with my setup and plant snce going to 12/12 so wouldnt really be able to tell ya any more about that till got a bit mroe experiance of it


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

well thanks for wat yuh put makes me wondering why its small during veg cuz both strain NL and BB are pretty big yeilders


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> edit: been looking at vids of cricket on youtube for the past 30 min,,, I still dont get it lol but looks like a good time nonetheless.


Nothing could make me happier that to read this. It takes a good explaining of the rules by someone who knows whats going. Let me know if you ever want an explanation. I could hit you up on google voice or something. To me it's the most beautiful game. Quite the opposite of football (soccer), in that football is beautiful in it's simplicity. 22 guys, a ball, and a couple posts at each end to kick it through. Cricket on the other hand is a rather complex set of minute intricacies that to the admiring eye creates a picture so beautiful there is no way to compare. During the last cricket world cup England and India played for 8 hours and at the end they were TIED. The chances of a draw at the end of a match like that are near impossible (especially at 338, the score they tied at). It was a wonderful moment and most fans watching would feel it was just... that the cricket gods were watching and came to the conclusion that a draw was the only fitting way the match should end.

Babble babble... I could go on forever. I used to love Baseball with all of my heart. Then my heart was crushed over and over with more and more revelations of steroids. I found cricket a few years ago and will never NOT be in love with it. I'll stop now.

It's a beautiful game.


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I grew up in S.E. San Diego and always loved me some mexican food. I moved to E Los Angeles after college (well during, but whatever). I would have guessed LA would have good mexican food. Maybe I just never found a good spot, but no where I ever went compared to the stuff I used to get in SD. Whenever I visit home I get me some of my favorites from my favorite spots.
> 
> EDIT: The herbs already in jars curing... but it took me a bit to upload this video. Just put it up thought I'd give you guys a peek.
> [youtube]k5dY5_dJxEQ[/youtube]


 NO WAY,your scrogking i fookin love your vids ,,,i think i've seen em all,,legend,,think i subed ur channel


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

Exodus cheese, TGA Void, TH Darkstar  should spice up some joints rather nicely 








Gave hand mixing a go, worked out fairly nicely, good use of the mouldy buds i had lying around


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2011)

fruits of ireland said:


> NO WAY,your scrogking i fookin love your vids ,,,i think i've seen em all,,legend,,think i subed ur channel


Cheers. Glad you liked them my friend. Good to see you over here.

I had some thoughts on the excitement last night/ this morning. Living life where insults and degradation is common place and generally accepted is sad and unfortunate. There is never safety to be yourself or express things as you would like to, because there is the constant threat of rejection. Even the idea of sharing who you really are would be extremely frightening... because nothing hurts more than opening yourself up, being vulnerable and getting smashed for it. You almost have to be defensive at all times, and you expect that the next words out of someones mouth will be how wrong or stupid or unacceptable you are. And the circle of nastiness it creates is seemingly inescapable. 

Case in point. Our 'friend' pops off at the mouth becuase that's what's normal and acceptable to him. Someone gives him a (in my mind) calm and reasonable response to the insult and right off there is defensiveness. Going over the top to defend his statement, in turn making more insults. Then what happens next... he is insulted (or told off, whatever you want to say). So his expectations of being insulted are fulfilled adding to the proof that everyone is out to get him, and that's just how it is. In order for his feelings not to be hurt, he dishes out insults to keep the circle moving. This kind of attitude is why our world is broken into little countries that all don't like each other. This kind of attitude is the seed of racism, bigotry, hate, and war. With this attitude people feel alone, scared, and hopeless with the prospect of finding any love in the world.

There is another way to live life. There is the way of Love. Do I say some silly shit here in the 600, yes. Does some of the stuff you guys say strike me as silly, yes. But the truth of the matter is, I respect, admire, and Love my brothers and sisters of the 600. When one is able to open up, say what's on their mind, express what's in their heart, and share what's in their soul... AND still be accepted by their fellow human beings. That is love. And that is what I feel in the 600. I feel accepted just the way I am. I know for a fact that much of what I say others could give a shit about... but they still love me as a person. And that makes life worth living. Not just because of you guys... but all the people in the world who live like this. It's such a beautiful feeling to feel safe and free to be however you are... and still have people care. This kind of attitude brings strangers from different walks of life together. This kind of attitude is the seed of creativity, success, and freedom of ones heart and soul. This kind of attitude harbors love and happiness, and shines light on an otherwise bleak future.

I choose to live my life with acceptance and caring. I try not to insult people. I do my best to love everyone. So far I have been rewarded... and I'm pretty sure it will continue to be that way.

Last night I was angry, but this morning that anger turned to sadness. Sadness that not everyone has a life so full of Love.

Thanks again DST for starting this merry band of people, who not only share the common interest of growing marijuana... but the common interest of love and acceptance.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 15, 2011)

What up 6-0-0..................wnt n took a few shots of my tangerine dreams today and noticed that the leaves are curling at the tips................i've read about this before but cant seem to find the posts or whatever........anyone has an idea of what this might be??............all my other plants seem to be doin fine exept for these 3..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Cheers. Glad you liked them my friend. Good to see you over here.
> 
> I had some thoughts on the excitement last night/ this morning. Living life where insults and degradation is common place and generally accepted is sad and unfortunate. There is never safety to be yourself or express things as you would like to, because there is the constant threat of rejection. Even the idea of sharing who you really are would be extremely frightening... because nothing hurts more than opening yourself up, being vulnerable and getting smashed for it. You almost have to be defensive at all times, and you expect that the next words out of someones mouth will be how wrong or stupid or unacceptable you are. And the circle of nastiness it creates is seemingly inescapable.
> 
> ...


Wow Jig, you sure have a way with words my friend. I admire that partly because I dont have a way with words lol. I agree with EVERYTHING you just said... I was not the most accepted person growing up as a kid so I turned to ruining everyone's good time by being a hateful dick and embarrassing and hurting people where it hurts the most,,, sadly at the time it put a smile on my face.
Since then Iv become the opposite and applaude and admire people who dont give a shit what others think of them and do nothing but be themselves... I am now no one but me, and if anyone doesn't like it they can piss off and suck a D lol. Not put quite as elegantly as you did but Its kinda how I feel


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> What up 6-0-0..................wnt n took a few shots of my tangerine dreams today and noticed that the leaves are curling at the tips................i've read about this before but cant seem to find the posts or whatever........anyone has an idea of what this might be??............all my other plants seem to be doin fine exept for these 3..
> 
> View attachment 1788174View attachment 1788171View attachment 1788170


They look quite healthy.
Are they in a group in the room next to eachother? Is that group in a cooler pocket/part of the room?
To be honest, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> They look quite healthy.
> Are they in a group in the room next to eachother? Is that group in a cooler pocket/part of the room?
> To be honest, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


yeah, they are in group of 13 next to eachother in a tent w 1 600w.............but i was thinkin about placing them outside
.........the other plants the leaves are all straight up to the light while these just hang on the plants, they are nice n green and growing just fine tho........
just wanted to know from some one more experienced if it's something I'd have to worry about...


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Maybe it was just a really bad joke? lol
> 
> Morning D, Im off to dream land haha.
> Good night / morning 6ers
> ...


Cricket a game played over 5 days that can still end in a draw lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Cricket a game played over 5 days that can still end in a draw lol


Even worse, two teams can play a 5 game series of 5 day matches and have that end in a draw.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

stillfree said:


> well thanks for wat yuh put makes me wondering why its small during veg cuz both strain NL and BB are pretty big yeilders


NL is generally a short flowering short plant if you've got a good pheno you'll see some big buds


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Even worse, two teams can play a 5 game series of 5 day matches and have that end in a draw.


Very true and also 1 of the only sports that use a ball and chain.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> NL is generally a short flowering short plant if you've got a good pheno you'll see some big buds


Yeah who woulda thought this (first day or so of 12/12)








would turn into this 








I know, I got some pathetic pic bumps lol but Im proud of that lil girl  AK47 in rdwc.
also doesn't hurt to have a little pr0n in the mix lol


heres a better pic of the whole plant ~~~~~








once again, sorry for posting the same pics over and over again


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah who woulda thought this (first day or so of 12/12)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those before & after pics should be a stickied & locked thread all by themsleves.

Daaaammmmmnnnnnn......


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks doob 
Im finding it hard to do things today because its cold and rainy outside, perfect for sitting inside getting baked and listening to music lol
Who was it that said weather changes moods?  Im def in chill mode


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2011)

chill is the mood here to,along with a lilcolor change........

and some bubblegum kush inspection

i have been mistreating her.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> yeah, they are in group of 13 next to eachother in a tent w 1 600w.............but i was thinkin about placing them outside
> .........the other plants the leaves are all straight up to the light while these just hang on the plants, they are nice n green and growing just fine tho........
> just wanted to know from some one more experienced if it's something I'd have to worry about...


Well what I was trying to ask is, are they near the cool intake part of your tent? Iv found plants doing strange things when a room has "cold pockets" like in a corner by the intake or in front of an ac for example.. That is one of the things I think about when setting up a room. I try to imagine and create a whirl wind in the room by strategically setting up os fans and such.

But like I said before, they look fine IMO.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


>


There's a puppy in this pic, lol. No need to apoligize whodat. I'm sure we could all look at those pics all day long.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> chill is the mood here to,along with a lilcolor change........
> View attachment 1788331
> and some bubblegum kush inspection
> View attachment 1788332
> i have been mistreating her.


Hey G  Yeah my veggies are almost calling it quits at this point... I need to harvest my sugar baby watermelon before it freezes or something lol
Mistreating her eh G? Chivalry is dead isnt it lololol

Im glad your getting your chill on brother 


Heres one of Daves classics imo.

[video=youtube;ymNdfdQvdVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymNdfdQvdVc[/video]





jigfresh said:


> There's a puppy in this pic, lol. No need to apoligize whodat. I'm sure we could all look at those pics all day long.


haha good eye Jig lol


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Well what I was trying to ask is, are they near the cool intake part of your tent? Iv found plants doing strange things when a room has "cold pockets" like in a corner by the intake or in front of an ac for example.. That is one of the things I think about when setting up a room. I try to imagine and create a whirl wind in the room by strategically setting up os fans and such.
> 
> But like I said before, they look fine IMO.


well not exactly, i have them in my tent door, the first plants i see when i open doors, but if you say they look fine, i'll take ur word for it........

tnx bradda....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> well not exactly, i have them in my tent door, the first plants i see when i open doors, but if you say they look fine, i'll take ur word for it........
> 
> tnx bradda....


Thats whats great about the 6, you dont have to take my word for it  plenty of very knowledgeable folks in here.


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2011)

ol'dave,gotta love him..........
frozen watermelon sounds D-LISH..........lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks doob
> Im finding it hard to do things today because its cold and rainy outside, perfect for sitting inside getting baked and listening to music lol
> Who was it that said weather changes moods?  Im def in chill mode





DoobieBrother said:


> Those before & after pics should be a stickied & locked thread all by themsleves.
> 
> Daaaammmmmnnnnnn......


If you ever do get a webcam, get a good one with software that will take timelapse images that can be played back at 30 frames per second.
Would be cool to see a healthy grow like that from start to finish.

Let's see...

45 to 60+ days of flowering, so let's say 60 days as an arbitrary average. 
For a 10 minute youtube video you would need 18,000 frames at the standard 30fps.

So:
60 days = 5,184,000 seconds
5,184,000 divided by 18,000 equals...

*One image every 288 seconds. Which is 4:48 long (4m48s) which could be shortened down a smidgeon, say... 28 seconds?... so that it snaps exactly every 4:20 (260 second intervals).
Just a cosmic observance.*

I wonder if the logitech software for my "ancient" webcam has that kind of a feature...


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

I respect Jig's opinion of cricket as I also watch my wife and her family getting a semi while a games on. Personally I fukkin hate the game, lol. Reason being the only time I ever saw my real Dad when I was younger was when he sometimes came home and would take me off on a Saturday to watch him play cricket. A father and son activity, great, I sat at the side line on my own for hours doing bugger all except running around in cricket pad that where the saem height as me and gloves that I could probably have got my head in, lol. Dare I say I hated those days. Hey, we all have out crutches in life. Saying that, I think I wouldn't mind going to a match with a bunch of friends, having a picnic and getting jakes!!! That's how the Saffers do it.



jigfresh said:


> Nothing could make me happier that to read this. It takes a good explaining of the rules by someone who knows whats going. Let me know if you ever want an explanation. I could hit you up on google voice or something. To me it's the most beautiful game. Quite the opposite of football (soccer), in that football is beautiful in it's simplicity. 22 guys, a ball, and a couple posts at each end to kick it through. Cricket on the other hand is a rather complex set of minute intricacies that to the admiring eye creates a picture so beautiful there is no way to compare. During the last cricket world cup England and India played for 8 hours and at the end they were TIED. The chances of a draw at the end of a match like that are near impossible (especially at 338, the score they tied at). It was a wonderful moment and most fans watching would feel it was just... that the cricket gods were watching and came to the conclusion that a draw was the only fitting way the match should end.
> 
> Babble babble... I could go on forever. I used to love Baseball with all of my heart. Then my heart was crushed over and over with more and more revelations of steroids. I found cricket a few years ago and will never NOT be in love with it. I'll stop now.
> 
> It's a beautiful game.


I though I had multi quote your other post, but I hadn't, nice read



tip top toker said:


> Exodus cheese, TGA Void, TH Darkstar  should spice up some joints rather nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice TTT, smelling cheesey?



whodatnation said:


> Wow Jig, you sure have a way with words my friend. I admire that partly because I dont have a way with words lol. I agree with EVERYTHING you just said... I was not the most accepted person growing up as a kid so I turned to ruining everyone's good time by being a hateful dick and embarrassing and hurting people where it hurts the most,,, sadly at the time it put a smile on my face.
> Since then Iv become the opposite and applaude and admire people who dont give a shit what others think of them and do nothing but be themselves... I am now no one but me, and if anyone doesn't like it they can piss off and suck a D lol. Not put quite as elegantly as you did but Its kinda how I feel


hehe



3eyes said:


> Cricket a game played over 5 days that can still end in a draw lol


lol, 




whodatnation said:


> Yeah who woulda thought this (first day or so of 12/12)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuk yeh whodat!!!!!!



genuity said:


> chill is the mood here to,along with a lilcolor change........
> View attachment 1788331
> and some bubblegum kush inspection
> View attachment 1788332
> i have been mistreating her.


you naughty boy gen!!! lol. Still looks dank.

Hey peeps, hope you are all good, throwing out much love to ALL.

DST


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah who woulda thought this (first day or so of 12/12)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is dat ur NL X BB? whatever it is looking beautiful good job


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats whats great about the 6, you dont have to take my word for it  plenty of very knowledgeable folks in here.


yeah, i've noticed................thank GANJA for that...........lol

looks to me u guys went to a weed college or somefin like that.....hehehe


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 15, 2011)

ya man these are fn beautiful lovely nugz and nice clean setup i like it ive seen alot of growers that are just messy as hell i like a nice clean setup thumbs up bro


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 15, 2011)

club 600 is the shit this is the best thread im found thus far pretty awesome im always learning somethin new from here !!!!! and love the bud porn ill be posting some real soon


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok got my other entry done for the contest  now unless we hit page 700 by the end of the night I should get er posted in time lol
Again, 700 pages?!?!?! wow this is awesome! I think I was here around page... 113 lol
lol my first post "blushing" haha


whodatnation said:


> How do I join this so called CLUB 600? Is it exclusive? LOL!


edit double blush``` this was my first post . 

Doob, that complex equation sent me into another dimension!




whodatnation said:


> Im running 4*600w lights, does that count for this thread?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol, that's awesome bro. Is it exclusive... that shit is funny. We are coming up to 2 years of exclusivity.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad to have joined this "exclusive" stoner club...................lol, lots of new things for me.....

THANK YOU guys...........


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 15, 2011)

im running 400 hundos but working on getting 600's i have 1000 watters but just to much right now i can only run them in winter damn i feel left out only runnin the 400's im like the kid on play ground wishin i could play some kick ball lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

Smoking on me space bomb


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2011)

2yrs...........club 600


nice flashback whodat.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2011)

I use glass and want to pass along a few points to keep it clean and hitting well.

1. Don't use a probe harder than the glass-coathangers, steel etc. Use wood (toothpicks) or a flexible plastic to remove debris.

General cleaning is to flush regularly with hot water and a quick soak in a zip lock with isopropol and salt. Hold the glass and shake vigorously while soaking. You can work some salt into the bowl and gently grind it with your finger. Rinse thoroughly in hot water and dry.

For really dirty glass boiling in a salt water solution will loosen the debris, while a long soak in in the alcohol/salt solution will help disolve the caked material.

By cleaning the glass frequently you always have consistant hits and clean up is quick.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2011)

Dave Chapelle FTW, LMAO.

I saw a post of a spider a couple pages back and it reminded me of when I was at Strictlyseedless' house the other day. I was leaning on one of his vertical setups and when I looked over near my hand I saw a spider that I don't remember ever seeing one like before. It was fooking big too!
I made a joke by asking him if it was his Mite contol, hehe. It scared me a bit honestly but it was still funny.

Everyone cancelled for Irwindale today so I went to a collective before heading home from work and picked up two clones. I got a Platinum Bubba and a Sour Alien that I put in my veg area with the other mums to be. I've got some Blackberry Kush, Devastator Kush (my cross) and one other that I can't remember what it is. It should be either Sour Bubble or Blue Dream but I don't know which.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 15, 2011)

i here by anounce (even tho i have no say) whodat the winner -drunk

*so far, -


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2011)

See how you guys are? You got me thinking about Chapelle so I had to bust out the DVDs and start watching them. Right now I'm watching the slow motion skit and tearing up from laughing so hard. 
I'm pretty sure the Querkle I got from Jig isn't hurting the situation either


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey dez you should like this then  Great interview ... just great that dude is.

[video=youtube;84NjYRTHpfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84NjYRTHpfU[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;OibqdwHyZxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OibqdwHyZxk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

The title gripped me lol

[video=youtube;WibmcsEGLKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WibmcsEGLKo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2011)

"The power they took from the people... will return to the people"

That was awesome bro.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

This is how I like my Fridays to start!!!!!!!

Awesome, loved the skits from Pink Floyd the Wall as well. 

Peace 600.

DST



whodatnation said:


> The title gripped me lol
> 
> [video=youtube;WibmcsEGLKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WibmcsEGLKo[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 16, 2011)

And a good friday to all. It's eight full days for my clones and so far none have died. I'm having a real difficult time with the chocolopes. The flowering plants have the claw, one way worse than the other and if too much nitrogen causes the claw, I am confused because the plants look like they need nitrogen. The clones are wilted but alive and they too have the claw with no nitrogen in their medium and they are also pretty wilted looking while all the others are starting to display new growth. Overall I'm pleased with my first scrog attempt. I doubt my screen will fill in completely but with the plants starting to stretch I should fill in eighty percent. I'll get some pics up on sunday after one week of 12/12.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 16, 2011)

Warning, do not open this link with your kids around. Me and the honey were looking at bud porn and then decided to look at the other kind of porn and came across this little gem. I was pretty stoned, she was straight and we laughed, dare I say, our asses off.

If you are offended by naked women, do not open this link. I apologize if this does offend anyone, it is not meant to offend anyone, it is intended for what I think most everyone's reaction will be, to laugh your ass off too.

http://www.tube8.com/fetish/pinky-s-compliation-farting/1106311

This video is meant for all the women who don't fart, you know who you are. Hope this helps you lighten up, enjoy.

Again, some may find this offensive but I've been on here long enough to know most of us are a touched warped. Don't open this with your kids around.

Edit. Please make sure you're really good and stoned before watching.


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2011)

aah good old tube8, if you can't find what you are looking for in there then you have serious problems and will likely end up in jail.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 16, 2011)

Anything over 70 watts is okay . 



greenthumbsman said:


> im running 400 hundos but working on getting 600's i have 1000 watters but just to much right now i can only run them in winter damn i feel left out only runnin the 400's im like the kid on play ground wishin i could play some kick ball lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

ahahahahahaha, I can always count on the shnk to bring a laugh to the table.


shnkrmn said:


> Anything over 70 watts is okay .


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2011)

Selene at 9 weeks, not quite ready yet trichs are 50/50 clear cloudy








cof


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, super shexy cof. And a nice purple hue in there as well. Have you smoked her before?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2011)

This is a clone and she has a fruity, lemon-berry smell and taste with a pretty good sativa head high. She's looking better that her mother and I expect better results.



cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2011)

Good morning everyone and great Friday to you. I'm very glad it's here. 

Nice one shnkrmn. That's one of those "had to be there's", and well, I was. 

Nice vid whodat. Wasn't so different in 1940 when that speech was made. Or in other words, nothing has changed since. In case anyone doesn't know, or cares, that was Charlie Chaplin in the closing scene of The Great Dictator. 

Heads Up. Your video I'm gonna have to catch later on. The way I'm set up is pretty in your face so it's pretty difficult to be discreet. Getting caught by the wife I could handle. It's my teenage daughter who'd be traumatized. Not from the video but from the site of the old man watching it. It wouldn't be good. 

Well, gotta run guys but I'll be back later. Got some new info to share with you. 

Cheers, Duchie


----------



## stillfree (Sep 16, 2011)

veggie


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, doesn't look like I'm gonna get my triple X pr0n done before we hit 700... but that doesn't me an update isn't in order! Thread rrrrrrip 
5.5 Weeks Flower pr0n update. . . 

First and foremost, HC's C4 x Caseyband. Loving the bud formation on these... foxtails galore. I Bobo likes  Can't see too much purple on these, but it's there.

















And a closeup. . .






Next, Cheese. You've seen enough of these, so I'll spare ya lol. This one looks nice tho, so she's made the update






And lastly, Blueberry x Grapefruit aka Sweet Tooth. This one has some nuts colors. She's a 6-7 weeker, and Monday is 6, so I'm thinking sometime next week later on she might get the chop chop. 






A little closer...






And one last angle just for fun . . .


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 16, 2011)

great weekend to every one.............now lets get stoned..........lol..............
till how long can you or till when can you do supercropping???...............i have just tried with doing so with one of my plants.......pressed the stem until i could bend it but without snapping or breaking it, one thing i didnt do is tie the branches down so i just hope they stay like that n dont go back up..........


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2011)

i SC atleast 2-3 weeks in 12/12,and sometimes i tie'em down to.


----------



## Green Apple (Sep 16, 2011)

Whats up ya'll....Been buisy as hell, screen is just starting to fill-inn, looks like I'm gonna have my hands full when everything hits the screen.....these bitches are b-r-a-n-c-h-y...lol...I bought an air pump, and some "new" ingredients, and I've been brewing my own chronic smoothie's....Plants seem to enjoy my brew....Bobo, loving the BB x GF....Good afternoon everyone, how the hell ya been....PEACE


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2011)

stillfree said:


> View attachment 1789714
> veggie


This needs a little bump  I want a room that size.


----------



## stillfree (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for di love brotha! and how do yuh make em that big? haha and i cant figure out how to put pics into my album if yuh can help dat would b great


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;LYW6S3hHvrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYW6S3hHvrI&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;T0KzmoXvyek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0KzmoXvyek&feature=related[/video]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 16, 2011)

What it is 600 ? just wanted to drop by and let you all know ya boy is all good for now and trying to keep my head above water. And let me say yes i have chopped two of the ladies i had and it was the re-veg BD and the Midnight Kush and theyare both off the hook so far been chpped for 10 days and in jars for about 4 now and they are going to be amazing when finished because they are great now..The MK was so stinky it had me paronoid while chopping her she lit the whole house up and i had the fans going on my ac unit and it just sent all the fumes outdoors really dumb i know good thing i chopped at 3:00 am or it could have been all bad..I did take some picks and hopefully will get back on here sooner then later to share them with you all...One love 600 And peace to you all..


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey 600! I've been rushing like a school boy getting his last minute assignment in.  Too, too funny! So class, here they are. Hope you like them. Now if you don't mind, I'd like to go smoke that bowl full you see there while I go back to catch up. 



See crisper image here. http://ojosays.deviantart.com/#/d4a15vj




http://ojosays.deviantart.com/#/d4a15jq


----------



## stillfree (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIE! rep di 600 that is sick mon! did yuh make those stickers?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2011)

stillfree said:


> IRIE! rep di 600 that is sick mon! did yuh make those stickers?


 It's part of a contest we've been having that ends on page 700. If you go back a page or two you'll see the image there to download and print off. Hurry like a rabbit if you want in on this one.


----------



## stillfree (Sep 16, 2011)

thank yuh!! will have to jump on dat right away


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice duchie! I'm considering getting a smaller bong like that to be my daily driver since the big ones seem too bulky to use every day.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Wee reminder, competition will end as soon as the last post on page 700 has been reached, or first post page 701 (page 700/1 if you are on maximum posts per page, and if you are not, then why not)? lol


GET THOSE LATE ENTRIES IN, IT'S ALWAYS QUIET IN THE 600 AT THE WEEKEND.




DST said:


> Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.
> 
> Here's the link in my album if you want to download it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1685638-club-600-competition/
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2011)

Paperhouse said:


> Nice duchie! I'm considering getting a smaller bong like that to be my daily driver since the big ones seem too bulky to use every day.


Thank you Paperhouse. I really like it. It's a hitter for sure. Real direct with the quick shot thumb hole. Don't need to pull the stem but to refill the bowl, which is actually huge for me to do alone. Like you say, it's real easy to clean as well but this ones kinda thin and delicate which is a draw back. If I could get one thicker I'd jump on it actually. Her normal home is nestled inside a full and heavy roll of duct tape so she won't get knocked over. That duct tape I tell ya. Best thing since sliced bread. 

Anyway, with that said, and with DST's last call announcement, I think I'll step away from the bar and make room for anyone else that wants to get in. I have a feeling that Brother Doob is working his butt off trying to squeeze something in and he might be wincing every time there's a new post. 

Last call, for alcohol!

[video=youtube;Iqdc5EQvKt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqdc5EQvKt0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;WWo4oCk1gHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWo4oCk1gHM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_7VsoxT_FUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY&feature=related[/video]

EDIT: I've posted my pics on another site. They are somewhat clearer there so I've posted the links under the original pics, if you're interested. Thanks.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 16, 2011)

Dabbin on some OG sap!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys... I gotta catch up on what yall have been talking about. I just got home and wanted to post right away because I'm excited. I picked up some 'clones' today. I use the ' ' because half of them are freaking huge, like 2+ feet, maybe 3. Anyways, there are 5 - D-OG's, 1 - OG Kush (the parent to the D-OG), 1 Herijuana, 1 NBD X Herijuana, 1 NY-47, 1 J-1 (not sure what that is gonna find out). Thanks to all who have made this next grow possible.

Pics:


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... I gotta catch up on what yall have been talking about. I just got home and wanted to post right away because I'm excited. I picked up some 'clones' today. I use the ' ' because half of them are freaking huge, like 2+ feet, maybe 3. Anyways, there are 5 - D-OG's, 1 - OG Kush (the parent to the D-OG), 1 Herijuana, 1 NBD X Herijuana, 1 NY-47, 1 J-1 (not sure what that is gonna find out). Thanks to all who have made this next grow possible.


 J-1 is dope, Jack Here x Skunk 1, nice smoke from what i remember


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info bro. I was talking about you today. All good things I promise. With any luck I'll be down in a month smoking in celebration. This last harvest should be nice and cured by then.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 17, 2011)

duchie man thats a nice little 600 sanctuary, do you sit in front of that indian style and smoke bowls?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 17, 2011)

A Welshman stood at the golden gate his head was bent and low. He meekly asked the man of fate, the way that he should go. "what have you done" said St peter "to gain admission here?" "i mearly mined for coal" he said "for many and many a year" St peter opened wide the gate , and softly tolled the bell "come and choose your harp" he said you've had your share of hell.

In memory of the miners of Gleision who lost their lives this week RIP.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

Indeed, well said 3Eyes, tragic!


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 17, 2011)

happy sep 17 yalll, In the United States they are preparing to occupy Wall Street, in Spain they will demonstrate at the Stock-Market headquarters, in Greece they plan to boycott banks *Whats going to happen in your city?*

ill be heading up to NY today to take it straight to the man's doorstep, wallstreet motherfucker. corporate higher up motherfuckers gunna hear the people today, HIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 17, 2011)

Go for it wally, it's the young who change the world and lord knows it needs changing.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds like a serious come up Jig, nice sounding strains. Keep us posted on those beasts to be, LOL


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 17, 2011)

guys going to chop next few days........
just to be sure i do nothing silly, should i be drying in the grow room ??? obviously there will be no light on, but fans etc will still be going ....

am i doing it correct guys?? 

first grow , i have got this far, dnt wanna fuk it all up now...

Cheers guys ..


TMS


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

What's happening in our City?? Well apart from it raining, everyone is probably having a beer or a spliff. Wally, I agree with HeadsUp, you go for it brother!!!

TMS: You'll be good to dry in your grow room (providing lights are off) probably the best place to keep the environment controlled. Good luck with the harvest, exciting times eh!!!

Picked up my cool tube connectors today, going to hook the big bitches up tomorrow. Also pick up some new 600's and some coco. Had to cycle back to the shop as the bloody connectors where the same size as the tubes so didn't fit onto them, but apart from that ITS ON. Will provide pictures of course.

Peace, DST


----------



## stillfree (Sep 17, 2011)

ya yuh can set the temp and humdity to where it needs to be. thats a perfect spot


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> guys going to chop next few days........
> just to be sure i do nothing silly, should i be drying in the grow room ??? obviously there will be no light on, but fans etc will still be going ....
> 
> am i doing it correct guys??
> ...


Sounds like you're on the right track.
I hang mine next to the 400 in the veg room and after two days they are usually ready for a 24 hour bag and then into jars...depending on the humidity.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> guys going to chop next few days........
> just to be sure i do nothing silly, should i be drying in the grow room ??? obviously there will be no light on, but fans etc will still be going ....
> 
> am i doing it correct guys??
> ...


just like others said, perfect place to control the rh and temp.
I like a slow dry so I usually aim for 58-60% rh, and 65-70f. These numbers can also change due to bud size and fear of mold and what not, but Im usually ready for jars and burping 10 days after chop. my 2c.
Happy saturday all  why is the word "turd" in that lol  for breakfast.
D~ sounds like its on like donky kong lol good stuff.

Now go out and change the world peeps


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2011)

TMS... make sure there is no fan blowing onto the buds... it could dry them out too quick on the outside. Air movement is good, but direct wind isn't so much.

Here's my last minute entry. Hope you guys and gals enjoy. hehehe


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2011)

jigggggggggggggggggggggggggfresh........


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2011)

Dammit! Those live models steal the show everytime! lol How long you been sittin on that shot Jig?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2011)

Talk about an ace up the sleeve lolololol very nice jiggy


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 17, 2011)

hahah nice entry jig,

thanks for the replies lads, so i am gonna dry in the grow room 

another silly question to ask, would you guys trim up before its dry or after??? 

thanks again in advance


EDIT: whoodat i have no humidity tester thing havent had one all grow ....(should i put hot bowl of water in there or something??)


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh man, competition is getting crazy. The next 5 pages will be good


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 17, 2011)

how come everyone sees it as page 700 odd??? 

so far i can see its at page 2795?? lol

TMS


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 17, 2011)

How much longer would you guys say I have left? I'm checking the trichs every day but I haven't noticed any amber yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> hahah nice entry jig,
> 
> thanks for the replies lads, so i am gonna dry in the grow room
> 
> ...


 You can get a hygrometer / temp gauge at home depot or wallmart ect for like 2 bucks, I highly recommend getting one... I also wouldnt try to adjust the rh without knowing what it is first. 


treemasterskunk said:


> how come everyone sees it as page 700 odd???
> 
> so far i can see its at page 2795?? lol
> 
> TMS


 Peeps are on 40 posts per page... You can change this in your personal settings I think.


Paperhouse said:


> How much longer would you guys say I have left? I'm checking the trichs every day but I haven't noticed any amber yet.


woot woot! looking good paperhouse  Id say maybe 1.5- 2 weeks left,, but I may be off lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> duchie man thats a nice little 600 sanctuary, do you sit in front of that indian style and smoke bowls?


 Hmmm? Never thought of it that way. Was just trying to depict a bit of what the 600 is to me and playing around with some lighting and stuff. 

Here's 3 shot's, first two with different White Balance, and the third a change in lighting.

The subject is Deep Blue






HPS backlighting from the passive intake on my tent.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 17, 2011)

You always see them display some strains this way with different spectrums to make it look better, haha good job! Nice bud by the way! 


Doc


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> TMS... make sure there is no fan blowing onto the buds... it could dry them out too quick on the outside. Air movement is good, but direct wind isn't so much.
> 
> Here's my last minute entry. Hope you guys and gals enjoy. hehehe


I'm not a quitter, but I damn near conceded.


cof


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 17, 2011)

wish i had a nice big ass insulated pole barn in nor cal and could grow 198 babies between me n the wife !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thatd be pretty nice


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

Mwahahahahahahaaha, J, you are killing me lad. I can just see the conversation. 

Mrs Jig:"So Jig, it's 14:35 and I am ovulating mofo, get your skinny ass up here and do what you do (or perhaps in more romantic tomes, lol)"
Mr Jig: "Oh, honey, remember that thing we talked about?"
Mrs Jig: "What thing, dam, it's 14:36 and my ovaries are itching! (or other such romantic utterings, lol)
Mr Jig: "Well that competition thing, you know, the 600 comp....."
Mrs Jig "the fuk...6......" slap bosh slap, karate chop.
Mr Jig: "ok, ok, lets do it, well talk later...."
You obviously have the touch Mr Jig!!! lol, Glad it's not me judging things. hehe.

So anyone got something to trump that??? This competition could last forever the way we seem to be stuck on page 699, lmao.

Peace, DST

EDIT: Doobie Brother, what the fek is this creation you are working on, where have you been bro????? Pleae don't do anything naked, lol.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 17, 2011)

im on day 19 with these autos they started showing sex about 3 days ago now a lot of hairs and trics so well see how the autos go i also got my blue cheese mother almost ready to clone along with my el alquimista


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 17, 2011)

them pics are just of my autoflowers my camera died before i could get my mothers


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice greenthumbs! My auto from Samsara just started going into flowering as well, day 15 I believe. She's damn small!


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 17, 2011)

ya these are getting alot bigger and faster then what some journals ive read about autos and they are already getting frost around hairs and hairs just first showed 3 or 4 days ago im impressed so far something new for me to see them automatically start flowering kinda cool, i like em so far


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Mwahahahahahahaaha, J, you are killing me lad. I can just see the conversation.
> 
> Mrs Jig:"So Jig, it's 14:35 and I am ovulating mofo, get your skinny ass up here and do what you do (or perhaps in more romantic tomes, lol)"
> Mr Jig: "Oh, honey, remember that thing we talked about?"
> ...


Just trying to not hog up the final hand full of posts before the end of page 700.
Plus, my camera battery sucks a$$ and keeps dying during my repeated attempts to get the song recorded.
I could have let well enough alone and gotten done a couple of days ago but I found a neat trick in Ableton Live that allows me to drop most of the bass part from the original recording.
But that means I can't hide behind the original if my playing is weak.
So had to step up my game.
Battery has a fresh charge on it again, and am taking a break to get my head right with a tasty Doobie Snaxxx&#8482; of Northern Berry.
Still hopeful of making the deadline, but it's going to be real close!
Wish me luck!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 17, 2011)

In 5 4 3 2 1 . . . .


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just trying to not hog up the final hand full of posts before the end of page 700.
> Plus, my camera battery sucks a$$ and keeps dying during my repeated attempts tp get the song recorded.
> I could have let well enough alone and gotten done a couple of days ago but I found a neat trick in Ableton Live that allows me to drop most of the bass part from the original recording.
> But that means I can't hide behind the original if my playing is weak.
> ...


_Break a leg..but don't hurt yourself._


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2011)

I think we're all holding back on posting just a little hehe  no one wants it to be over lol.

Well now that Iv decided to post I need to get something off my chest (pun not intended)... BOOBS FTW!!! lol they never fail!


----------



## tjsap24 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey 600 club I came for growing advice a few times, and thanks for the advice. But even more thankful for the music and video clips. I loved the greatest speech ever. And I don't know if this girl was posted but maybe you guys and girls will like her...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQmz6Rbpnu0&feature=related Hopefully the link works.
Plants wise best run ever, till the spidermites came. To deep in flower to do anything now. You live you learn... Thanks all


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey guys, well this is the last page, post it and weep. Now I just need to go through 100 pages and find all the entries. WILL THERE BE ANY LAST MINUTE COMP ENTRIES????????

hey tjsap, I watched the vid, very moving, thanks for posting. I thought it a tad disturbing that there seemed to be a lot of empty seats in the room she was speaking to.....leaders would have been like, 14:30, Speach by little girl. Scrub that off the list, I won't bother going.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 18, 2011)

Uploading my final entry to youtube as we type, oh Fearless Leader!
Just about killed me.
I guess I won't have to be exiled to Toke & Talk for a fortnight, praise be to Flying Spaghetti Monster!
I'll post the link here in this post so I won't waste someone else's last minute entry. 

**40-minutes past the hour and it looks like it will take about 10 minutes for it to upload and process. It's 9m33s long, so whom so ever actually takes the time to watch it from beginning to end best be having some toke-age and a cool beverage at hand. And blaze up before you watch it if you're able to, for Pete's sake: that's what this vid is all about!*



****official final entry of mine for Sticker-mageddon 2011*

*(Eternally) Smokin'*
*By Boston and DoobieBrother*

[video=youtube;gLi_rK87G48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLi_rK87G48[/video]

***edit: ADDING TO IT-

D - loving the larger tubes! 
Those are massive! 
When shown side by side with the 5" tubes it's quite the difference! 
Did you upgrade your fan, too, or was it always an 8"? 
With more breathing room in the tubes I'll bet that it's not nearly as loud as it was before. 
Would seem to have been loud & whooshy running air through those tiny 5" tubes around the light bulbs.

HU - the scrog is looking real good! If my back wasn't mangled I'd try me a scrog, too. 

Jig - loved the travel pics & the Nugs-on-Nugs pic is great! 

Duchie - sweet looking buds from your last chop! Going to smoke real nice!

whodat - if ever there was a more appropriate club house, I've not seen nor heard of it! Love the stencil job on the doors to your Fortress of Ganjatude!
(*Who's the lady of the club that's made for you and me? 
M-A-R! ... Y-J-A! ... N-E spells her name!
MARY JANE! 
MARY JANE! 
Forever let us hold her buds up high! 
*HIGH! HIGH! HIGH!* 
Come along and rip the bong and smoke fat spliffs all day! 
M-A-R! ... Y-J-A! ... N-E spells her name!) 

(***seriously: I swear I heard Jiminy Cricket singing "When You Wish Upon A Star" as I looked at the doors opening to your Room of Impending Comas with the stencil on it!)

Damn... so many post I've kept my fingers from commenting on the last few days... don't know where to begin or end! 

So many peeps out there who posted, Stinkbuds: good to hear things are evening out for you a bit, and good to hear about your harvest!

Bobo T - looking forward to seeing you next harvest pics. You & duchie have a definite way with the camera & buds! 

Damn! My stoner brain is swimming with who posted what this last week.
I read everything a few times when taking breaks, trying to make note of stuff to comment on later but, a dozen joints, 100 bong rips later, and it's too late. 

Going to be cool to see all the entries compiled into one thread. 

Time for bong rip #101
*


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

Sparking up, strapping in, and flipping the switch on my Bose QuietComfort15's.

EDIT: Paused it ust for one moment while I sow my sides back up, lol. Looks like you got ducting going into your Head DOOB!!!! Fukkin awesome, the new airco system is actually plugged directly into Brother Doobs brain, you must be one COOL mofo, ingenius!

Post watch EDIT: THAT WAS COOL AS DOOBIE. Not sure that the males among us will vote for that over a pair of dooda's, but hey, you know we love you mate!!!!


DoobieBrother said:


> Uploading my final entry to youtube as we type, oh Fearless Leader!
> Just about killed me.
> I guess I won't have to be exiled to Toke & Talk for a fortnight, praise be to Flying Spaghetti Monster!
> I'll post the link here in this post so I won't waste someone else's last minute entry.
> ...


 
EDIT: I wonder how many times you can edit a post. FROM NOW ON, ALL MY POSTS WILL BE HERE, POST 27966 FTW, lol.

EDIT:


antweed said:


> View attachment 1792627two weeks into flower


Nice^^^^^



Hotsause said:


> HEY WHO DAT remember this runt SHES BLEW UP lol this is the one that needed a transplant really bad
> LOOK AT HER NOW lol Grape Soda 30 Days


 
Gotta bumpity that, nice stuff Hotsause!!! Just spent 4 hours installing the new cool tubes, fuck that wasn't easy on my own

will post a link shortly to the pics. Here's a sample, lol. out with the old, in with the new.






UPDATE COMPLETE - CHECK CH-CHECK CH-CHECK CH CHECK IT OUT>>>>>>BIG>>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-133.html#post6304225


----------



## antweed (Sep 18, 2011)

two weeks into flower


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 18, 2011)

i for one will not be voteing for the doo da's.. lol!

RAIN, MOTHA FUCKAS! FINNALY. we havent had rain in so long i deserve to curse. sparkin up a bowl lookin at the window at my two male specimens.

read it in the rick james voice, Unityyyyyy! .. from the dave chappele skit. ... watchin it..


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 18, 2011)

HEY WHO DAT remember this runt SHES BLEW UP lol this is the one that needed a transplant really bad
LOOK AT HER NOW lol Grape Soda 30 Days


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Uploading my final entry to youtube as we type, oh Fearless Leader!
> Just about killed me.
> I guess I won't have to be exiled to Toke & Talk for a fortnight, praise be to Flying Spaghetti Monster!
> I'll post the link here in this post so I won't waste someone else's last minute entry.
> ...


 Boston-- also one of my top 10 all time faves doob! brings back some great memories  5 stars ***** brother doob.


dababydroman said:


> i for one will not be voteing for the doo da's.. lol!
> 
> RAIN, MOTHA FUCKAS! FINNALY. we havent had rain in so long i deserve to curse. sparkin up a bowl lookin at the window at my two male specimens.
> 
> read it in the rick james voice, Unityyyyyy! .. from the dave chappele skit. ... watchin it..


 hahaha UNITY BICH! lolol I love that voice and laugh 


Hotsause said:


> HEY WHO DAT remember this runt SHES BLEW UP lol this is the one that needed a transplant really bad
> LOOK AT HER NOW lol Grape Soda 30 Days


 Hey I do remember that little girl HS  I need to get back out by your parts sometime,, Iv had allot going on inside and outside the grow room.
Got an early game today against DA Bears, should be a good one... As soon as I get this bong off my face Im getting some bloody marys 

oh one last thing,,, (little joke from my thread)WOULD YA LOOK AT THAT! lol



edit: lol DST sounds like your having a good one  haha I like the idea of the never ending edit


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 18, 2011)

Growing up in philly with the eagles I'm more of an nfc fan, it's nice that my lady is a jets fan, one of the few afc teams I really like. So today I'm kicking back, drinking a few beers, a rarity for me and watching the jets at one, steak dinner on the grill and the eagles tonight on the sunday night game...and the phillies on sunday night baseball. My babies have finished week one of 12/12 and the colombian gold is happy for the change, she's been wanting to flower for weeks. The chocolopes are still lagging behind the others, this strain is giving me problems. They are the plants on the right side of the screen. The middle of the screen has a critical+kali mist and the left side is the colombian in the rear and the super skunk in front. The chocolope clones as you can see, look wilted but they're still alive and I think they will survive. All the others are doing fine and starting to put out new growth after ten days.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey there HeadsUp, looking good there. To get that screen filled out more, would it be possible to raise the pots you have under the screen, this is going to push the plant further up and would require more spreading out? Or is it to far gone to achieve this? I bent and contorted my outdoor plants under a 4foot pole and they seem to have enjoyed it on the whole, anything is possible, impossible is nothing, lol.

How the hell is everyone?? Come on people, time to post away! (or are you too busy enjoying the real world, if so, then that's okay! lol) I am home alone and bored so medicating is commencing big time.

Peace,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2011)

Life's good D. Went to a friends birthday celebration yesterday. It couldn't have been better. The university most of my friends graduated from (I went for 4 years, but got degree from another place) played their 3rd football game of the season. San Diego State beat up on Washington State... was a very exciting game. Leads went back and forth till the 4th quarter where my Aztecs outscored the Cougars 21-0. We all tailgated (bbq/ drink/ play games) in the parking lot before hand... Definitely one plus of big venues with big parking lots. Quite a few of the guys sampled the fresh Larry OG, and all approved. However I was let down with their critiques. They need to step their cannabis connoisseurship a bit. I would ask everyone, so... what's it like. They said good... or really good. lol, I'll take it, but a little more explanation would be good.

I got to see a friend from High school I hadn't seen for over 10 years. Turns out he's best friends with some people I had really been wanting to see, but had no idea how to get a hold of. So I have a future date to hang with the old crew... it's so cool to hook up with old friends you actually want to see, lol. I think the best part of the day was I got to hang out with my buddy Brandon, who recently married a girl I really don't like. The wife was not with us, so I got to see the old brandon I used to know. When they are together, he's so well behaved ...probably good for him, but not very much fun to be around.

And after the game was (apparently) the biggest sky show in So Cal. Sky show = fireworks. And being the biggest is so cal is saying something as we have all the amusement parks and many many professional sports teams. The thing lasted 15 or 20 minutes of explosions. One bit about that thats cool is the show is put on by a local radio station that plays music to go along with the fireworks. It's choreographed if you will.

Also great is having the barter system alive and well. I didn't need to pay for the tickets, parking, or food. I just traded stuff. And I also got enough cash to cover gas for the trip and still come home with more money than I left with. In my head it was a free day.

Today is another BBQ, put on by the guy I bought my new guitar amp from. We have become friends of sorts. With any luck our ladies will get along and we can chill often. He seems like a good guy... and I'm not good at meeting good guys (in life anyways). I meet good peeps online, but the friends I meet in life usually turn out to be bad people. My judgement of people really sucks sometimes.

I'm glad doob has his entry in. I can post now, lol.


----------



## TWS (Sep 18, 2011)

K, our firts indoor grow wasn't that great as the diesels caught a problem with PH and someting hermied the grow. The Afgahn pure landrace produced 2 zips of good smoke and had a few seeds on the lower scruff.Between the 4 diesels they made 4 1/2 zips of airy bud but stoney and slightly seeded. So 6 1/2 zipps for our first run. We left the light on 12/12 and threw in some new 1 footers to flower. 1 Querkel, 1 Super silver, 1 landrace,1 tripple berry and one Beer.LOL ! Good ole George Thourrowgood.


I'm not to bummed on the indoor as it was our first run And we have better strains coming up to run. If we ran 8 Landraces the first time we would of made a #  We will be Running this Hindu that is Pictured all so.

And we have this to keep us going. I know you guy's will enjoy this since I don't see many of you stopping by the outdoor grows. 



Hey there everyone.  Just a few new pics from this morning, Hope everyone is doing well. Feels like it's gonna warm up again around here.

Tripple Berry close up.




















Just hanging around.diesels

























The big Sativa. This thing is becoming impressive. My clone from it never rooted. I need to take another one. The bud formation is proper and will be huge. 













Family shot. The Tripple berry got cut out. Shes on the far right.








Mrs Nasty ! The Hindu. An Amazing Lady. The Big Bud in the bachground is the Tripple Berry again.
















 Thanks for stopping by .


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I'd be ashamed to stop by the outdoor thread with the weather we get in North Europe. Maybe if my buds grow up I'll pop over. Looks great TWS, thanks for sharing, lovely to see.

Peace, DST


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2011)

looking awesome TWS


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> HEY WHO DAT remember this runt SHES BLEW UP lol this is the one that needed a transplant really bad
> LOOK AT HER NOW lol Grape Soda 30 Days


that looks fuckin sweet


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's some pics of my girls at 3 weeks. ICE by Nirvana and some Strawberry Goo(personal strain). Growing in coco and using Foxfarm nutes.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 18, 2011)

I WILL HAVE MY ENTRY IN BY TONIGHT IF POSSIBLE me and my wife and scrabbling trying to figure out what to do work in a few hours so IM TRYING FOLKS


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 18, 2011)

Me




Wifey








And The Girls


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2011)

lots of beautiful pictures everyone!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 19, 2011)

It's a live and learn experience DST and no, I can't raise the pots they are too far along. My next grow I'm going to be rearranging my room. I need to move my lights in order to get more room along the back of the scrog. Right now it's almost impossible to get to the back of the screen. I will also be either cutting down the legs or using bricks to raise the pots for next grow. The colombian gold is doing great, it's about four feet now and still growing, it has really grown. I was expecting something similar from the chocolopes and critical+kali mist but they aren't growing like sativa dominant plants. My next grow is going to include, finally, my hawaiian snow and my neville's haze.

Now for an update of a friend's grow...colombian gold, super skunk and tangerine dream after eight weeks of flowering.

The first pic with the two colas and the last picture are the tangerine dreams. Still lagging but filling out. They will take longer than the breeder suggests.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Indeed Mr HeadsUp, a living learning curve it is.

Hotsause sneaks in with a nice late entry, still trying to figure out your first pic, freaky wavey effect to it, hehe. Good stuff lad, and regards to MRs Hotsause for stepping up to the lens!!

Peace, DST

oh, just to let you all know, my new light tower is still okay, however one of the bulbs (the new ones) wasn't working, so I had to dismantle it this morning and change, what a mission!! lol. On that front it's def not as convenient as just swapping a bubl around on a normal light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

few frost shots for monday methinks.






CCxL





CCxL





DOG1





DOG2






have a good week 6 hun!


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Indeed Mr HeadsUp, a living learning curve it is.
> 
> Hotsause sneaks in with a nice late entry, still trying to figure out your first pic, freaky wavey effect to it, hehe. Good stuff lad, and regards to MRs Hotsause for stepping up to the lens!!
> 
> ...


 lol Thanks D i noticed my chin is a little recognizable so i distorted it lol Better to be safe then sorry. She saw Jigs entry and was so disappointed i didnt think of it first lol i love my wife


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Well thank bejesus for that, people are who they are but I have never imagined you with a chin like that, lol. phew.

I don't think my wife would be so brave bless her. I still love her though, even though she is crap at slicing bread, haha. She made me a sandwich for lunch as she went into work late today and was making one for herself (don't think she just makes me random sandwiches all the time), this thing was about half a loaf on each side, lmfao....



Hotsause said:


> lol Thanks D i noticed my chin is a little recognizable so i distorted it lol Better to be safe then sorry. She saw Jigs entry and was so disappointed i didnt think of it first lol i love my wife


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 19, 2011)

door stops lol



DST said:


> Well thank bejesus for that, people are who they are but I have never imagined you with a chin like that, lol. phew.
> 
> I don't think my wife would be so brave bless her. I still love her though, even though she is crap at slicing bread, haha. She made me a sandwich for lunch as she went into work late today and was making one for herself (don't think she just makes me random sandwiches all the time), this thing was about half a loaf on each side, lmfao....


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Exactly, hahaha, classic I haven't heard that one for a while


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2011)

To be honest... I didn't think of it. It was wife's idea, lol. It was her idea I start growing too. I got me a good one. Craigslist FTW!

Nice pics HS... Don, nice buds. Heads up. I think that is a great looking screen, and your bud's buds are looking real nice too.

TWS. You know you are doing shit right when you have to build a structure to hold the plants up, lol. That shit is amazing. Can't believe what those plants turned into. I remember when they were so young, haha. Great job man.

EDIT: FFS! It's too quiet in here. D, you shoulda ended the comp at a time, lol. but then there is the whole time zone thing. Ha, here I am not wanting to contribute to more posts with my edit. YOU ONLY HAVE 7 MORE POSTS PEEPS! Hurry with the last minute entries, or forever hold your boobs.... err, I mean peace.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Craiglist FTW, lol. So where did you guys meet your wifes/partners?

I met my wife in a night club  on St Patricks night. She called me "Scottish" for a while which she later admited was because she couldn't remember my name, lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Craiglist FTW, lol. So where did you guys meet your wifes/partners?
> 
> I met my wife in a night club  on St Patricks night. She called me "Scottish" for a while which she later admited was because she couldn't remember my name, lol.


I met my wife in a night club too only difference is i couldn't remember her surname as it's Yugoslavian lol


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

You don't move slow do ya 3eyes, surnames on the first night, hehe.

I remember once asking a bird for her email address the morning after (in the hope it had her name in it, thankfully it did, lol) Imagine the names I could have called her if it wasn't her actual name though. oh dear.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> You don't move slow do ya 3eyes, surnames on the first night, hehe.
> 
> I remember once asking a bird for her email address the morning after (in the hope it had her name in it, thankfully it did, lol) Imagine the names I could have called her if it wasn't her actual name though. oh dear.


It took a further 2 weeks to remember it lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2011)

Id not long been going out with the princess when i was pulled over by the rozzers for taking a roundabout at speed and making my tyres squeal, when the asked me the passengers name i only knew her first name lol and said urll have to ask her her surname lol. Now I plan on giving her my surname to save confusion lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

a friend of mine said a girl she knew needed a shaven headed guy to practice indian head massage on and recommended me. just gone 4 years ago. my chick has magic hands


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 19, 2011)

hey dudes hows everyone doing? my NLxBB mothers perked up a bit and now her only daughter clone is well established so much so i had to re-pot her tonight in a 11litre pot, with half nutes and superthrive to help with stress from re-potting. shes in coco soil and just started on ionic coco grow nutes very healthy heres a pic: 

how long shud i let her adjust to new pot before putting her into 12/12?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a friend of mine said a girl she knew needed a shaven headed guy to practice indian head massage on and recommended me. just gone 4 years ago. my chick has magic hands


That is so cool. Sometimes it really pays to have little hair. So two nightclubs, a website, and a haircut. Good stuff.

Sorry JMJ, I don't know about repotting stuff.

Total aside, I had a my first test in the class I'm taking today. I knew it all so I was looking around a little. This little bitch (not because he's a cheater, just because he is) looked at his neighbors paper 100 times in less than 20 minutes. I mean I know people cheat, but come on... I thought it was a bit excessive. Lol at the teacher for not noticing once.

Hope everyone's having a good monday night. My football team won yesterday, and my favorite driver won the nascar race today. It's the first race of the post-season, so it was really good for him to win. I was so stoked. I know cof likes nascar... is your driver in the chase? From your pics I know you are a Earnhardt fan, but don't know if you like Jr at all.

EDIT: It's finally a wrap. Dez get's post 28000. I'm still digging the never ending post, lol.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 19, 2011)

whatta up guys??............how was ur weekends??.....everybody had fun??.......lol
ok, so i have started feeding my plants with the bio-canna flores and i wanted to know if i should keep using the bio-canna vega or just the flores alone.........and also when do i start the feedin of the bio-canna booster cause i still cant get my hands on one of those...today was my 21st day of 12/12 and some of my plants have been flowering for about 2 weeks now..........thank u and ya'll have a good night....


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2011)

and they say herb kills our sperm!!

I call bullshit  lol


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife and I went to high school together but didn't date. She was into color guard and all kinds of other school activities and I was more in the stoner, skater crowd, LOL. Her dad moved in across the street from my mom's place after losing his house around the time she (wifey) was looking to move out and we started dating. I was renting my mom's garage from her to use as my shop for building cars so my friends and I would see her all the time come home from work, change into some hot clothes and then go out to clubs. I was the one who had the balls to talk to her and we realized we knew each other. Shit works out funny sometimes, you know?

Her dad, three of my friends and I kicked the shit out of some so called gangbangers that moved into the neighborhood one time and we have been able to get along very well ever since. That was a spectacular night for sure and one I'll never forget. Old dude is big at 6'3" and at least 250lbs and can seriously kick some ass. 

Good trip down memory lane right there...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 19, 2011)

my deceased wife n i met in a line at a hot dog joint on the beach in panama city florida, i was drunk n beligerant n happened to step on her foot while stagering around. i turned n appoligized to her n she just ignored me. kinda ticked me off so i told my bud that was with me in a not so quiet vioce "well fuck the bitch i said excuse me" to which she started laughing at, n the rest i guess you would say is history. ill never get married again but she was the apple of my eye for many a year...funny how shit happens hu?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2011)

I met mine at a bar I was tending at. She had just started working there serving tables. She paid no attention to me even though I was mixing her drinks until one night one of the other waitresses, who was a little clingy on me, advised my now wife that I was off limits. My wife doesn't like being told what to do, I quickly learned. Six months later she's pregnant and 18 years later I'm sitting here telling you lot about it. Not quite how I pictured it but hell, what can you do? 

4tatude, I'm touched by your story. I wonder sometimes what life would be should something tragic happen to my wife. I believe it would only be my daughter keeping me together. I don't think I could be with anyone else again. Just the thought of what we've been through and starting all over again with someone else. My condolences to you.

Bill! Big congrats for you man! Is that number 2 or 3?

And like Doobie was saying, it's tough remembering everyone you wanted to say something to so I'll just broadcast a big 600 shout out to everyone cause everyone's Smokin!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2011)

My wife met back in '98 through an ad placed in a local culture 'zine that also had personals ads for single people.
This was before the internet really took off in that regard.
We exchanged a few letters (**you know: "words". Written on paper. Delivered by charriots. All Egyptian-like & shit.*)
Then phone numbers were exchanged followed by a few weeks of increasingly long talks.
The we decided to meet at a Denny's for a late lunch.
Never had seen a picture of her, only a verbal description.
Lots of chicks came in that fit her description while I waited in a booth for her to arrive.
Then about the 6th one comes into view through the doors and I was thunderstruck and said to myself "Oh my god! This is the woman I'm going to marry!".
The girl turned out to be her (I'm 6 years older).
We chatted over beverages and then before we parted ways I asked her out to a real dinner some time soon.
She said yes.
9 months later I proposed, and in a less than a year since meeting we eloped and that's that for ol' DoobieBrother.
Just had our 12th anniversary last August.
Way cool for you guys to share your stories like this.
Peace!


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> hey dudes hows everyone doing? my NLxBB mothers perked up a bit and now her only daughter clone is well established so much so i had to re-pot her tonight in a 11litre pot, with half nutes and superthrive to help with stress from re-potting. shes in coco soil and just started on ionic coco grow nutes very healthy heres a pic: View attachment 1795449
> 
> I normally pot up when the pot needs to be watered everyday. Generally a sign that it needs to move into a bigger location. OR when there ar eloads of roots sticking out the bottom of the pot.
> 
> how long shud i let her adjust to new pot before putting her into 12/12?





potfarmer297 said:


> whatta up guys??............how was ur weekends??.....everybody had fun??.......lol
> ok, so i have started feeding my plants with the bio-canna flores and i wanted to know if i should keep using the bio-canna vega or just the flores alone.........and also when do i start the feedin of the bio-canna booster cause i still cant get my hands on one of those...today was my 21st day of 12/12 and some of my plants have been flowering for about 2 weeks now..........thank u and ya'll have a good night....


You have got a couple of week I would say. Normally around 30 days before harvest is good to start boosters, imo. Or as soon as they flower if you are going for a long drawn out increase of PK based nutrients.


Guys (no gal stories yet) loving all the tales of companionship. Awesome and thanks for sharing.

Peace, DST


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

hi guys ....all chopped and drying !!!!

.... yummy .....

thought id upload sum pics for the first grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all ya help guys in getting me there!!


heres some pRon for you all!!!1

canny wait!!!

TMS


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

big that shit up so we can all get a good look lol, nice work treemasterskunk


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow TMS. That's a pretty epic looking harvest. Way to go my friend. Congrats on having the first one in the bag.

Love the stories guys. Doobie, I had a similar experience when finally meeting my 'date' at the time. I went over to her place after a few weeks of emails and chatting on the phone. I had seen a picture, but it was really old and she said didn't look much like her. I was waiting by my car in the lot, trying my best to look cool, lol. She texted and said she would be out in a minute. About a minute later a girl walked out and my heart sank a little. I was thinking, well, she's kinda cute I guess. Then she got into a waiting car nearby. 10 seconds later my future wife walked out. Talk about the best feeling ever. I just saw her and felt like I was home. I remember thinking something like "I finally found her". 2 months later we were living together, and 11 months after I proposed, up on that hill you guys saw (well if you looked at the pics anyways, lol). She said yes and 14 months to the day after our first meeting we were married.

As 4tatude said, the rest is history.

EDIT: I kinda got to try the Banana OG last night. It's 4:30am here... we needed to wake up at 330 this morning for a work trip (for her... I'm the airport shuttle driver). She has a hard time going to sleep early, so on occasions like this she'll smoke a little herb. Usually I just take a hit and blow it at her... but in the current climate, she is taking the hits strait from the pipe. I was merely in the room when she was doing this.

I gave her some Banana og and damn if I wasn't stoned from the vapors. I have to say I enjoyed it and look forward to giving it a real go.


----------



## antweed (Sep 20, 2011)

police have taken all my stuff


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Man that sucks antweed, I know the feeling watching your equipment being bagged up and taken away. What happened?


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 20, 2011)

how that happen???


----------



## antweed (Sep 20, 2011)

dont know mate there was a knock at the door police with warrant for misuse of drugs act come to search so had to show em my babies they even smashed my bulbs left the reflector and smashed my box up with a sledge hammer and took my fans and ballasts and pourd all my nutes on the floor !!!! not good at all i only got a coution at the station tho
i asked them who told em about it and they said they have got a nose


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 20, 2011)

where they far along


----------



## antweed (Sep 20, 2011)

they had about 5 weeks left or more not to sure but this was what they looked like two weeks in to flower
link---- https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/467129-big-buddah-cheese-2-weeks.html


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You can get a hygrometer / temp gauge at home depot or wallmart ect for like 2 bucks, I highly recommend getting one... I also wouldnt try to adjust the rh without knowing what it is first.
> 
> Peeps are on 40 posts per page... You can change this in your personal settings I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey 600, I'm growing in coco and need something to make my root system grow thick and fast. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 20, 2011)

hope the feds dont bust me for this, but fuck the police!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> Peeps are on 40 posts per page... You can change this in your personal settings I think.
> 
> where do i change it to 40 posts per page guys???/


Go to "My Rollitup" on the left there is a "My Settings" list. About halfway down is "General Settings", then a little more than halfway down the general settings page is dropdown box for "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" choices are Default, 5, 10, 20, 30, 40.

A couple of sections below that is the "DST Correction Option", but no matter what I select, DST still uses strange spellings for words, lol. I guess that setting is broken or something.

Sorry about the news Antweed. I'm glad they didn't do any more to you.


----------



## antweed (Sep 20, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey 600, I'm growing in coco and need something to make my root system grow thick and fast. Anyone any ideas?


 cannazyme is good
http://www.cannagardening.com/cannazym


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2011)

antweed said:


> cannazyme is good
> http://www.cannagardening.com/cannazym


 i thought cannazyme broke down dead roots...


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

cheers guys sorted it so now o n page 701!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aaaah mann!!! just put my club six hundo entry in aswell further up!!!! can i plaese enter the comp still??? lolol

hahahaha 


TMS 

ps cheers for the replies guys, took me n bird ages to to get it all up there..!! 

.


----------



## antweed (Sep 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> i thought cannazyme broke down dead roots...


lol yh it does its this one you can use rhitzotonic sorry about the mess up lol stoned 
http://www.canna-uk.com/rhizotonic


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Go to "My Rollitup" on the left there is a "My Settings" list. About halfway down is "General Settings", then a little more than halfway down the general settings page is dropdown box for "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" choices are Default, 5, 10, 20, 30, 40.
> 
> A couple of sections below that is the "DST Correction Option", but no matter what I select, DST still uses strange spellings for words, lol. I guess that setting is broken or something.
> 
> Sorry about the news Antweed. I'm glad they didn't do any more to you.



cheers jig sorted mate


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Craiglist FTW, lol. So where did you guys meet your wifes/partners?
> 
> I met my wife in a night club  on St Patricks night. She called me "Scottish" for a while which she later admited was because she couldn't remember my name, lol.


 lol i met my wife at my brothers friends party. We hit it off from there here we are 3 years strong


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

They poured your nutes on the floor, I hope you don't have a carpet, thats like pouring fish guts on your floor, fukking stinking. It really really gets me the way police can come in your home and do whatever they feel. 

To me this sounds like you have been grassed up. I am sorry but judges don't issue warrants because the police have good noses, what a load of bull.

The other question is, why on earth are they smashing your equipment up? When arrested police are required to bag up and take away evidence.. Can I ask what they did with the plants? All sounds very fishy to me............Glad you just got a caution.




antweed said:


> dont know mate there was a knock at the door police with warrant for misuse of drugs act come to search so had to show em my babies they even smashed my bulbs left the reflector and smashed my box up with a sledge hammer and took my fans and ballasts and pourd all my nutes on the floor !!!! not good at all i only got a coution at the station tho
> i asked them who told em about it and they said they have got a nose


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2011)

I know, right DST? I'd be filing a complaint, I think. 

How many cops does it take to unscrew a lightbulb. Answer: Zero. But it just takes one Sledgehammer... hmmmmmmmm. Tards.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

On a brighter note, boom boom...brighter? anyone?....oh come on


Well here she is at 9 weeks flowering.

The Vertical Scrog Flying Cheesey Spaghetti Monster...or whatever ridiculous name you want to call it.






DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> hope the feds dont bust me for this, but fuck the police!


Fuck tha feds, too.
(*sounds like the name for a song.... hmmmmm  )

[video=youtube;h2YgZX9Thm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2YgZX9Thm0[/video]


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

Impressive fsm. I had a cheese joint after not having any for a wile yesterday and it fucking cained me proper, got a couple at 8 weeks ready to chop but no where near as impressive as urs lol


----------



## antweed (Sep 20, 2011)

DST said:


> They poured your nutes on the floor, I hope you don't have a carpet, thats like pouring fish guts on your floor, fukking stinking. It really really gets me the way police can come in your home and do whatever they feel.
> 
> To me this sounds like you have been grassed up. I am sorry but judges don't issue warrants because the police have good noses, what a load of bull.
> 
> ...


they was down my basement they chopped my plants at the bottom put em in bags took my ballast and carbon filter extractor and my normal fan and left my reflector but smashed the bulb and broke all the wall components to my grow box


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Incredible, such a shame. Stay safe man and keep yer head up. Times will change sometime.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2011)

Cop or no cop, if I was someone who was raiding a grow, that's probably what I would take, being a person who knows what to take. Now if I was a cop and I could arrest the grower, scare him a bit, and then let him go, well I think that would make things a little easier going than say, someone who's not a cop. Hmmm? confused:

I wonder if they put all that in the report? Particularly the spilling the nutes on the floor? Hey ant, why don't you give them a call and ask for a copy of the report? Nah, didn't think so. I wouldn't either.  It's great that you got off, no doubt . but it sure seems shady.


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2011)

11 days 12/12 for the big ones,and 2 days 12/12 for the ny purple diesel(in black 5gal pots)




ballast porn



outdoor #2



i put her out back,when she was 2 weeks in 12/12,that was about 6-7 weeks ago.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Gen, is that a new arrangemento you got going on...outside the tent now?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2011)

D, you make me laugh with the spanish influence today. That FSM is truly magico, lol. For real though awesome plant.

G, Love how the plants are staggered pefectly in height. 3 tallys and the 2 catching up in the shadows.

Question to any and all. Will 16 hours of light do alright for veg for a week or so? Not exactly sure what I'm asking... I want to veg for 7-10 days, but not sure if wife will be cool with lights on at either after bed time, or before wake up time. So I think I can swing 16 hours a day. That shouldn't freak the plants out too much should it? They have been on 18 hours most their life, 24 hours the past 5 days, and I'm thinking 16 for a few days before 12/12. Any thoughts?

I'm super stoked to be growing 6 different strains. Most so far has been 2 at a time. Hope they all like the same rez, lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 20, 2011)

ive vegged @16 to slow them down due to size getting outa controll with no problem, the dif strains on same res is a different thing all together. some will be happy n some sad with the same nute mix, unless they are very simular strains. jmo


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

That'll be fine Jig. It's 12 hours of darkness that triggers flowering so you'll be fne with that regime i think. Will be interesting to know what happens, if the growth is effected in anyway. I've always thought having something running for 18 hours was a pain in the a$$!


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Gen, is that a new arrangemento you got going on...outside the tent now?


 i tore the tent down,i've had some real bad mites,due to not shutting my grow room down,to clean up,for over two yrs.
i still got me two psycho killers,and one deep psycho.


jigfresh said:


> D, you make me laugh with the spanish influence today. That FSM is truly magico, lol. For real though awesome plant.
> 
> G, Love how the plants are staggered pefectly in height. 3 tallys and the 2 catching up in the shadows.
> 
> ...


thanks jig,and these gals where vegd with 16/8,the whole time,no ill effects,like D said.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2011)

A pain in the pocketbook too. If I had two wishes: free airline tickets, and free electricity. Ok, maybe an end to world hunger... hmmm. Naw, I like free tickets and elec, lol.

Thanks guys. This is going to be an interesting grow for sure. Got some 6 inch clones and some 3 foot beasts. Any suggestions on placement and the like are welcome. I got 5 plants that are the same, then 1 each of 5 others. I'm gonna keep the 5 Dog's happy, and whatever happens to the rest will happen. I know my first grow was epic fail at keeping two strains happy. Now days I just keep the feeding pretty low. Probably max out at 800 ppm... no idea though. I don't use my ppm meter.

EDIT: What's the flowering time on the Dog, NY47, OG Kush?


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 20, 2011)

Took an early sample off, I still need to trim it


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks real good PH... man, that's an early sample. It sure is gonna be good by the time the whole things ready. By the way, what is that thing on the right?


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Looks real good PH... man, that's an early sample. It sure is gonna be good by the time the whole things ready. By the way, what is that thing on the right?


Thanks bro, I knew it was a little too big for a "sample" but all the popcorn nugs didn't look nearly as mature. 

That's one of those home arcade sticks. I make and repair them on the side as a hobby + extra cash.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking damn good over here bru's, a very busy badman checking in to say HIGH!!!!!  Coming up on harvest outdoor and got some just fucking massive ladies  Be back soon wit some pics


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't wait bru. Thanks for thinking of us, lol. Fucking quiet. Is everyone busy?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm truly sorry to hear about the raid. I was very fortunate when the cops came knocking on my door and was able to show enough documents to cover what I had at my place. I shut down the other grow as a precaution and ended up selling most of the equipment but never heard another word from anyone about it. I guess I should've kept my shit because it's looking like I'm going to be firing things back up. I'm stoked about it because I will be able to go back to my plan of doing just the breeding here at my place and will be growing somewhere else for everything else, hehe.
I just need to weasle my way into some more equipment to get er up and runnin 
I'm thinking of sticking with 600s so I'll be trying to find 4-6 more of them and a couple new filters. I've got pretty much everything else already except pumps and timers. Still have Co2, lots of plumbing, panda film, mylar and some diamond something or other so it'll be on like donkey kong, LOL


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Can't wait bru. Thanks for thinking of us, lol. Fucking quiet. Is everyone busy?


Very busy!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 20, 2011)

[youtube]ASr92FUjZcg[/youtube]
[youtube]0ha9r3Mo57A&NR[/youtube]

Im having a bitch of a time getting any pics uploaded through RIU or Photobucket WTF does everything we do these days have to involve a fucking commercial   Its fucking aggrevating lol anyways my friends here are the few i was able to get upload. These are Timewarp as of 2 weeks ago sheesh im behind lol. I will take some new pics this weekend or I aint 600  





























These are just my lil lasses hahaha Catch up with yall soon with the ripe big mommas  1BMM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm feeling puny after seeing 1BMM's Ganjaquoia's, but here's my little update:

(**32 days since seeds poked out of soil, and 11 days of 12/12 on 10 plants, and 7 days 12/12 on 7 smaller ones*)
(***Herijuana #1 is a female! ***C4/Casey #2 is a female!*)
(*Grow box temperatures are steady 77/25)












\/\/\/* ****Herijuana that is female *\/\/\/







\/\/\/\/* *****Oh! The JDB Romulan somehow "topped" itself and grew two main trunks! *\/\/\/\/


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Two different pheno's of Alphakronik Genes "Jackpot Royale". Genetics are "Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen f2". Soil grown with Advanced Nutes. This strain looks amazing and i cant wait to try this smoke for the first time! These lady's are at 6 weeks flowering in the pics!*































*
Love those Jackpot Royales!!!!

Well i wanted to post a pic of my Burmese Kush lady, she's in DWC 18gal Tub with 4 air stones. This is my first plant i've grown in hydroponics and now im hooked!!!! Say goodbye to dirt!!!! This enormous sexy lady is at 10 day's flowering....*











*I'll get some more pics up as these lady's mature, Swamp...*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 21, 2011)

"*Oh, waiter? There are balls in my soup!*"

Well, four of the 17 plants were bouncing their potatoes at me when I was inspecting their naughty bits for signs of gender.
The boys were: Deep Blue #1, Herijuana #2, and DB/JTR/? #3 and #5.

3 confirmed females so far (*Herrijuana, DB/JTR/?, and a C4/Casey*).

The rest are still developing, but if no balls have shown up by now, my chances are increasing for higher percentage of females.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 21, 2011)

Jig, I now do all my grows at sixteen hours of light, no problems as far as I can see. I do this because I've noticed some strains after twelve or thirteen hours are starting to go to sleep with the lights on so a few grows ago I switched from eighteen hours to sixteen.

Genuity, the psycho killer and the deep psycho are both fine smokes and good yielders. I have some five week cured psycho killer and it's a real nice smoke.


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> [youtube]ASr92FUjZcg[/youtube]
> [youtube]0ha9r3Mo57A&NR[/youtube]
> 
> Im having a bitch of a time getting any pics uploaded through RIU or Photobucket WTF does everything we do these days have to involve a fucking commercial   Its fucking aggrevating lol anyways my friends here are the few i was able to get upload. These are Timewarp as of 2 weeks ago sheesh im behind lol. I will take some new pics this weekend or I aint 600
> ...


 
not seen you on here for a while 1bmm, i can see you have been busy with your guerilla garden. i can see why timewarp has such good reputation as a guerilla strain, they are epic plants, and i have to say those are the biggest fan leaves i have ever seen, what are they like 12 inches in diameter?!?!

lil lasses my arse, nice growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

those things are going to deliver! nice work 1bmm. no sign of those evil worm things this year i hope?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Epic stuff from everyone, good to see 1BMM and his outdoordeliciousnesses.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 21, 2011)

Very bad plants you got there 1BMM, long summer where you're at. They are comin along very nice, 1 or 2 lb per plant? lol


----------



## zibra (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice tread.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Well thanks, zibra and welcome to the 600. Its almost comparable to HappyLand in here Love the avatar by the way!!

Peace, DST


----------



## lthopkins (Sep 21, 2011)

what up guys havnt ben here for awhile ben doin the out door everyones stuff looks great geting my flowering room built with 2 600 watters now instead of one here some outdoor shots..........just ordered a honey bee bho extractor also cant wait


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 21, 2011)

3 weeks flowering and coming on very nicely


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey there ithopkins, good to see you.....menacing looking dog on guard there, hehe....


lthopkins said:


> what up guys havnt ben here for awhile ben doin the out door everyones stuff looks great geting my flowering room built with 2 600 watters now instead of one here some outdoor shots..........just ordered a honey bee bho extractor also cant wait





3eyes said:


> 3 weeks flowering and coming on very nicely


Alrighty 3Eyes, hows married life treating ya lad? Yer "Girls" look like they have taken to the new married regime well, lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 21, 2011)

Married life is good and the garden is looking better than it ever has before with the exception of 2 plants it's looking fucking stella i've always been able to produce quality smoke BUT the yield has always let me down but this time i think it might get better so fingers crossed it'll be a good harvest come december


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds like you got good karma there bru. Shantibabba goes on about it, I am sure someone posted a video on here. You stress, your plants stress. Might be mumbo jumbo but, well who knows eh.


----------



## lthopkins (Sep 21, 2011)

dst yes he is a great guard anything hits the yard bird cat etc he is on it sometimes i think he thinks the plants are his catch him sniffing them laying with them walking around and sometimes barking at me when ime in there


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

haha, ran off yer own MJ patch by your own dog. brilliant. A Dog with MJ possession issues, lmao.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey all. Just had my first bout with bud rot. It was on the last of three Deep blues and she was the biggest right from the start. Probably started with the high humidity we were dealing with a while ago. She must me more Sativa cause she went a fair bit behind the other two. This one could have used another week but when I saw the rot, which was flukey because it was inside the main cola along the stem, I decided she was coming down. So I carefully pulled apart the cola and basically cleaned out any rotted bud. Maybe lost a couple grams of wet bud is all really. Total weight on this one, trimmed bud only, was 120g so I figure 1.5 to 1.75oz is where I'll end here. Today is day 76 of flower.



So there ya go with that. Great growing like usual everyone. Badman, thanks for coming by again and showing us your outdoor man. Just loving it.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2011)

This is a comment that was made in an online article I was reading. It's so well said I had to share. I changed the name of the force to COPS.

"Some people think people use marijuana as an excuse to be lazy and avoid the real problems, but I think the COPS uses marijuana as an excuse to be lazy and avoid the real problems."


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 21, 2011)

ghb said:


> not seen you on here for a while 1bmm, i can see you have been busy with your guerilla garden. i can see why timewarp has such good reputation as a guerilla strain, they are epic plants, and i have to say those are the biggest fan leaves i have ever seen, what are they like 12 inches in diameter?!?!
> 
> lil lasses my arse, nice growing.


 Haha thanks Ghb. Yes the Timewarp is living up to its name now that its outdoor where it belongs hehe. A few of us have grown it out indoor here and had shitty results. And Yes them fan leaves are HUGE. I have a Hashberry that is towering at about 15 ft tall and 6ft wide BUSH that plant has fan leave blades almost 16 inches long and looks like a 2-3 pound plant so far. Keeping me fingers crossed the fucking deer keep knocking over my big BIG plants and ive lost a few already to them bastards. Hoping for the best. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> those things are going to deliver! nice work 1bmm. no sign of those evil worm things this year i hope?


Not to much so far Don. I did have one plant ate up with the lil fuckers which i will be trying some new techniques next season to deter them. But overall its looking like a clean sensi crop. 



DST said:


> Epic stuff from everyone, good to see 1BMM and his outdoordeliciousnesses.


Thanks D glad to be having some time again to read and rant over here. This year has been utter insanity on all fronts growing and working leaves little time for much else lol. Glad you fellas keeping the 6 rocking though. Its my prefered place on riu for sure. 



Dr High said:


> Very bad plants you got there 1BMM, long summer where you're at. They are comin along very nice, 1 or 2 lb per plant? lol


 Ahh summer is generally over here mid to late september and the outdoor is usually ready early october. 1-2 ps per plant would be awesome. Some will put out that much im sure but not all. Id much rather be growing with my 600's in a clean room vs the elements but its alot of fun I tell ya 


So i just got my Trimpro Gasoline powered trimming machine in today  I got a few oz of some bud to try out in it tonight, cant wait to see how it works. Ill snap up a pic after i get it all put together. Have a good one peeps 1BMM


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 21, 2011)

i have a question. but i already posted it in another thread so if you guys could click the link to my thread and help me out. its reguarding a ph meter.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/468497-mixed-views-meters.html#post6326171


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2011)

Killer outdoor shots guys! Some monsters for sure. 

I'll be pulling one of my plants down friday night I think. It's not looking very good but it's been flowering for 8 weeks today so I'll chop it and hope for the best. It started showing def about a week ago but it is so far along that I didn't do anything about it. I think it's a 9 weeker so it's not too early. I can't remember for sure and would need to check the tag but I think that one was Blue Dream.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 21, 2011)

she is finally done fellas



billcollector99 said:


> Grape Kush is getting the chop tonight


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2011)

She's wicked bill. Cola's that don't stop. How long did she go?

Edit. Man I don't get why I can never rep you. Goes for a couple of other people around here too. Can't figure this system out. 

Fekken Big Rep To You Man!!! Good Job!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 21, 2011)

whats up 600? got a question... does dual 600s disqualify me from the club? 

View attachment 1799217


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> whats up 600? got a question... does dual 600s disqualify me from the club?
> 
> View attachment 1799217


IMO No, and i cant wait to see those headband explode under the new setup
!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> She's wicked bill. Cola's that don't stop. How long did she go?
> 
> Edit. Man I don't get why I can never rep you. Goes for a couple of other people around here too. Can't figure this system out.
> 
> Fekken Big Rep To You Man!!! Good Job!


Like 9 weeks, maybe 10. I really dont remember. This is the Grape Kush f1, non pollinated version.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 21, 2011)

What up 600! Been super busy lately... not much time to post, but you all know I'm lurking hard. 

Everyone's shyt is looking epic. Indoor and outdoor both. Hopkins and Mason are getting it down under mother nature's 600. And Doobie, BROTHER, am I glad you are back in the game. Massive leaves, man! Gonna be a phatty, yes she is. Duchie is getting all hardcore with his pr0n-- loving it. Gonna have to volley back some of my own tomorrow night. . . Bill, that massive fuking plant is MASSIVE. Are you going to play her a song before you slay da beech? Looks like you've got the basement I've always wanted. And SwampGrower... you are ripping! Mouth watering, man. 

I'm back to the grindstone for a bit... just wanted to drop in a say hhhhhiiiiigggghhhhhh.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 22, 2011)

Reality hits you hard bro!

[video=youtube;HHZH_8Ly-u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHZH_8Ly-u8[/video]


----------



## Dr High (Sep 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Reality hits you hard bro!
> 
> [video=youtube;HHZH_8Ly-u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHZH_8Ly-u8[/video]


Dude im watching it again, im laughing so hard!!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 22, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> i have a question. but i already posted it in another thread so if you guys could click the link to my thread and help me out. its reguarding a ph meter.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/468497-mixed-views-meters.html#post6326171


I use the hannah checker, the red one and have been using them for a couple of years. They seem to work for about a year and then crap out but the good part is you can replace just the probe part when it starts going. I adjust my meter about once a month. Don't forget to get 7.00 solution and some 4.01 too.


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

4tatude that is what i call total light saturation, i like very much!. 1200w/m2?

some super lemon haze nine weeks in 12/12, nearly there now..............


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a problem!!
What is happening to my Platinum girl???
here is a different Platinum that is still fine

A friend told me there is caterpillar(s) in it...what do you think??
Should I chop her down?
Should I cut off part or all the top cola?


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have a problem!!
> What is happening to my Platinum girl???View attachment 1800157View attachment 1800159
> here is a different Platinum that is still fineView attachment 1800166
> 
> ...


worm in the stem causing damage could cause nutes to be blocked from entering the top of the bud making it die from the top down.

unfortunately i have no exp with outdoor and have not seen a problem like that indoors before, i hope somebody can give a diagnosis on that thing.

by the way those buds are amazing for outdoor grown, i think you could get away with harvesting the sick looking one now as they look nearly done to me.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

ghb said:


> worm in the stem causing damage could cause nutes to be blocked from entering the top of the bud making it die from the top down.
> 
> unfortunately i have no exp with outdoor and have not seen a problem like that indoors before, i hope somebody can give a diagnosis on that thing.
> 
> by the way those buds are amazing for outdoor grown, i think you could get away with harvesting the sick looking one now as they look nearly done to me.


 Harvest the whole plant?
I might do that, dont want what ever is wrong to spread!!


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

how long flowering? 

you might like to maybe cut the top half off then check the hollow of the stem as you do it.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

ghb said:


> how long flowering?
> 
> you might like to maybe cut the top half off then check the hollow of the stem as you do it.


Idk flowering time really as they flower different outdoors. Maybe 5-6 weeks now.
I think I will cut the top cola off or most of it at least.
Is there something to spray to keep the other girls safe for the next few weeks b4 harvest?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

It looks like spinosad is good for killing them....Gonna go out and buy it. I think they come from the white moths I have seen flying lately??


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

you will most likely be right, moths looking to lay some larvae or eggs or whatever they do.

i think that bud looks respectable enough to chop, make sure you have a good inspection of it, and post some pics of you find the rascal

i had a caterpillar in my tent once, eat a couple of leaves but i found it before it did much damage.
as we were setting the tent up there was a tiny little moth flying about but i thought nothing of it, lesson learned.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

ghb said:


> you will most likely be right, moths looking to lay some larvae or eggs or whatever they do.
> 
> i think that bud looks respectable enough to chop, make sure you have a good inspection of it, and post some pics of you find the rascal
> 
> ...


My friend told,"dont grow veggies around your weed man!". I didnt listen, not I hear"told you".


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok so I cut off the top bud. I did not find any bugs, maybe just bud rot?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

So I tried to salvage the most I could from that cola....


On another note, I cut off some lower branches on my Purple Dragon (dumb name I know) and rooted through it to save what lil bud was there and found a seed.....so I have a hernie then? Can that affect my other girls?


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like bud rot to me Bassman, basically the bud rots and then goes through the stem cutting of the flow to the top of the plant. You have done thr right thing by chopping it off.

You can always tell if you have catepillars as you will see very small dark spots everywhere that look like little lumps of soil (they are "pillars' shite" BTW) Dead give away that you plant is getting munched.

My system is running so freaking slow at the moment I can roll a joint while I wait for my screen to update. It's going to be fun going through 100 pages. lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Word on the street is the 600 needs some X X X pr0n to help get us to Friday. . . A little late for the contest, but I hope it makes somebody randy.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 22, 2011)

Alright guys, after months of being out of the growing game I'm finally back in business. I'll post more pics when I got something worth showing. 

Peace.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 22, 2011)

Dropa, dude, I'm so happy for you that is one badass box you've constructed there! Please journal it!

SB


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2011)

Last 3 pages have been a good read. Dank all over 

Bobo, love that pic man.
Dropa the room is looking great


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks like bud rot to me Bassman, basically the bud rots and then goes through the stem cutting of the flow to the top of the plant. You have done thr right thing by chopping it off.
> 
> You can always tell if you have catepillars as you will see very small dark spots everywhere that look like little lumps of soil (they are "pillars' shite" BTW) Dead give away that you plant is getting munched.
> 
> My system is running so freaking slow at the moment I can roll a joint while I wait for my screen to update. It's going to be fun going through 100 pages. lol.


How the hell I get budrot in the hottest days of summer? I must have sprayed too much neem on that cola?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Whodat  Missed ya the past few days. And how is DROPA's new room?! Damn! I can't wait to see that thing crammed full of ladies


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> How the hell I get budrot in the hottest days of summer? I must have sprayed too much neem on that cola?


Its usually high humidity that does it. Did you find rott when you pulled the cola apart?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2011)

Dropa. I want to come live in your room. I'll take care of the plants for you, just let me in man. That is a tight looking spot you've constructed. It's going to be a beautiful jungle soon.



Bobotrank said:


> Word on the street is the 600 needs some X X X pr0n to help get us to Friday. . . A little late for the contest, but I hope it makes somebody randy.


Word on the street is fucking right. That shit is sexy as hell. You got the crazy lighting too. Looking all profesional and shit. Bobo... you are THE MAN.



bassman999 said:


> How the hell I get budrot in the hottest days of summer? I must have sprayed too much neem on that cola?


One of the problems of having such dense fat buds bro. You're doing it too well. Airflow might be an issue, that's my only thought. Spraying can exacerbate things too (how you like that for a big word, lol).


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, Jig! "I like to play." --Garth

Anybody can send their finished plants to me overnight mail for a photoshoot-- just don't expect to get 'em back lol  I kid I kid.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Its usually high humidity that does it. Did you find rott when you pulled the cola apart?


 I saw it last night having dried out looking fan leaves at the top half of the top cola. This morning it looked even worse.
I decided to cut it off to keep it from spreading, or catch pests if present.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks, Jig! "I like to play." --Garth
> 
> Anybody can send their finished plants to me overnight mail for a photoshoot-- just don't expect to get 'em back lol  I kid I kid.


Ill send you mu mold one...I dont mind if you keep it? lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

lmao Thanks, bassman. I'll make her look exxxxtra moldy 

Not to sound dumb, but if you're still in that shed you might wanna consider throwing a fan in there if you haven't already. I know it's "outdoor" but if the walls are blocking enough airflow then... mold. I feel like you might already have one in there, tho?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

well here she is after her amputation surgery....
I am sad as is she


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here are a few other girls for you to look at.............


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> lmao Thanks, bassman. I'll make her look exxxxtra moldy
> 
> Not to sound dumb, but if you're still in that shed you might wanna consider throwing a fan in there if you haven't already. I know it's "outdoor" but if the walls are blocking enough airflow then... mold. I feel like you might already have one in there, tho?


I thought it was weird, but I installed a fan in there as soon as I did the shed thing. I also removed part of the wall and put window screen. The weird part is that where the screen is is the same place the moldy plant is. I dont really understand that....?!?


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 22, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Dropa, dude, I'm so happy for you that is one badass box you've constructed there! Please journal it!
> 
> SB


Thanks a bunch. I'll drop a link when I get some seeds a popping.



whodatnation said:


> Last 3 pages have been a good read. Dank all over
> 
> Bobo, love that pic man.
> Dropa the room is looking great





Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Whodat  Missed ya the past few days. And how is DROPA's new room?! Damn! I can't wait to see that thing crammed full of ladies





jigfresh said:


> Dropa. I want to come live in your room. I'll take care of the plants for you, just let me in man. That is a tight looking spot you've constructed. It's going to be a beautiful jungle soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Word on the street is fucking right. That shit is sexy as hell. You got the crazy lighting too. Looking all profesional and shit. Bobo... you are THE MAN.


Thanks for all the kind words fellas, Can't wait to start throwing up more pics when I get some foliage in there. 

Peace.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bobotrank here is a shot of the screen and the fan.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm weird! I woulda thought you'd of been covered by that.... nice fookin' shed tho, brova!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 22, 2011)

No pics just yet (*though the 12-hour Canna-Cam&#8482; is online: yahoo messenger ID "Doobie_Brother69"*), but here is an update as to gender:

==========
_*Plants who grew up and applied for jobs at Hooters*:_

DB/JTR/? #1
DB/JTR/? #2
DB/JTR/? #8
C4/Casey #1
Herijuana
Deep Blue #2

==========
_*Plants who grew up and joined Chippendale's troupe (all of which were then viciously cut down before their prime):*_

DB/JTR/? #3
DB/JTR/? #5
JDB Romulan
C4/Casey #2
CBH
Deep Blue #1
==========

*Plants still having fun on the playground:*

DOG #1
DOG #2
DB/JTR/? #4
DB/JTR/? #6
DB/JTR/? #7


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2011)

Doob, I think your categorizing should be the industry standard lol.
Btw they look great my friend  All those lil ones packet together reminds me of my "whodat 6 strains grow"  a fun one it was.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 22, 2011)

/\/\/\that was a nice one!

I'm definitely into multi-strain grows 
The herd has thinned out since starting, but I have a good feeling about the remaining juvies: no testy little nubs popping out on them (_staminate primadoria_), so here's hoping!

I'm glad I have at least the 6 females, and a variety in them, too.
I took two cuttings from the C4/Casey, and two cuttings from each of the Deep Blue/JTR/? plants, and they are now dormant in their new party cups, sprayed with a good coating of anti-wilt juice, under a mild light and visquene cover. 
So six clones are percolating, and I'll take more cuttings but from the other younger plants when they are large enough, and if they turn out to be females. 

It was nice to take the summer off after 3 years of constant grows.
I felt like a bum, but my back thanked me for it, and it allowed me to pick you guys' brains about what to do with my current grow and what I should aim for.
But it was awesome feeling the dirt under my nails and smelling it's loamy goodness, especially knowing what would be coming from it in a few short months!

The rest of the bunch should be showing signs in a few days, and I'll take a family portrait of them when it's just the ladies.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey there peeps, been a busy week in the Dam. I got my dehumidifier installed in my greenhouse last night. Off course the outside electricity point that I paid hundreds of euros for the builders to install doesn't work. I get like 47volts from it, dodgy workies!! All my house wiring I have discovered is pretty under par for a brand new house. Anyway, I drilled a hole into my potting shed door, ran an outside line through that, under the paving stones on my roof terrace, and then into the greehouse. The last paving stone proved to be the hardest as it was half in the greenhouse, half out, so I literally had to kick the fukker out with my heels as I tried to feed the line under it, but the sticks kept snapping, lol. All is well and the Italian made (hope its more reliable that a Ferrari) dehumidifier is purring like a puddy cat. Problem I have is that some of the pre-hairs on the plants that had grown outside before I put them in the greenhouse, have now started to brown and create mold spores. I have pulled off as many as I can see and need to keep monitoring. Sun is shining today though. Grow babies grow!!

Peace, and gives a chance with the Comp thread, I have visitors coming this afternoon so not sure how quickly it will be done, but it will be done.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

are you venting the heat off the dehumidifier D? probably difficult being in a greenhouse, sorry to hear bout the mold man. sucks the big one


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

No venting of heat from dehumidifier, I am using that as an advantage to keep the temps up. Its running all night.

However, I think my attempts may be a tad late. Well for one of them anyway. Massive patch of mould on the main trunk of one of the plants (the one that has had the most mould on it) I am fiending to just chop the fucker. It actually looks good though. I have applied various solutions to the trunk, milk, bicarb, etc.....we shall see.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

*Breeders Boutique* Seeds

Now available for purchase through seed resellers Sea of Seeds

http://www.seaofseeds.com/

CHECK IT OUT PEEPS AND GET IT WHILE YOU CAN, lol. don't(snooze) or you  loose.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
looks better


----------



## duchieman (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow guys, that is really cool. You guys must be pumped. Big congrats is in order here. Love the BB Bio. Well done indeed.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 23, 2011)

Great job DST. I'm gonna have to order some of those seeds very soon. How long until the breeders boutique actually opens it's doors for business? Got a date set yet?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hmm weird! I woulda thought you'd of been covered by that.... nice fookin' shed tho, brova!


 Thanx, I guess it is just one of those things that has to happen eventually.


DST said:


> Hey there peeps, been a busy week in the Dam. I got my dehumidifier installed in my greenhouse last night. Off course the outside electricity point that I paid hundreds of euros for the builders to install doesn't work. I get like 47volts from it, dodgy workies!! All my house wiring I have discovered is pretty under par for a brand new house. Anyway, I drilled a hole into my potting shed door, ran an outside line through that, under the paving stones on my roof terrace, and then into the greehouse. The last paving stone proved to be the hardest as it was half in the greenhouse, half out, so I literally had to kick the fukker out with my heels as I tried to feed the line under it, but the sticks kept snapping, lol. All is well and the Italian made (hope its more reliable that a Ferrari) dehumidifier is purring like a puddy cat. Problem I have is that some of the pre-hairs on the plants that had grown outside before I put them in the greenhouse, have now started to brown and create mold spores. I have pulled off as many as I can see and need to keep monitoring. Sun is shining today though. Grow babies grow!!
> 
> Peace, and gives a chance with the Comp thread, I have visitors coming this afternoon so not sure how quickly it will be done, but it will be done.
> 
> DST


 Good luck with the mold, heres hoping we both fair well.....


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2011)

DST said:


> *Breeders Boutique* Seeds
> 
> Now available for purchase through seed resellers Sea of Seeds
> 
> ...


 http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
That's what we call a home run.

I can tell from the mouth-watering descriptions who the author is and you better jump on it cause this inventory will go quick.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 23, 2011)

Fuckers i have a damn car payment or i would damnnn uuuuuuuu


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have found some mushrooms growing in with one plants a week ago. 
After the problem with the ruined top cola, I have been looking at my other girls for problems. I found 2 more pots with mushrooms...
What does this mean?
Do I need to use something, or just keep pulling them out?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2011)

Some of those varieties look(sound) damn good!!


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2011)

usually means you are over watering and the medium is holding too much moisture, nothing too much to worry about, though the over watering could have caused the high moisture level leading to bud rot, it's a possibility


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanx GHB, I used a different soil this round to save money. It does hold more water and weighs a TON!!


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2011)

i've said it before and i'll risk sounding like a broken record by saying it again.

"try coco it's much easier on the back, and brain"


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;DfScfxkmWw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DfScfxkmWw4#[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 23, 2011)

ghb said:


> i've said it before and i'll risk sounding like a broken record by saying it again.
> 
> "try coco it's much easier on the back, and brain"


Hey ghb, how do you use your coco. Are you talking the same as coir? If so, I have many bricks of that.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2011)

Question for peeps. This is one I'm stumped on as I've been doing what I do for more than 2 years now and I should be the one answering this question if someone else asked... but... these clones I got the other day (a week ago today actually) they just will not grow new roots. I did butcher the shit out of their existing roots on Tuesday, that was to get them to fit in the 3.5" netpots I have. Maybe it takes a while for them to recover and grow new stuff. But it seems to me like something else is going on. I got no idea what's wrong. Any ideas on how to stimulate root growth.

The roots are in total darkness, so it's not that. They are in a DWC deal, but they don't seem to be saturating the rockwool, the big ones keep getting totally droopy every few hours until I splash water onto the rockwool/netpot. The water in the DWC has some light veg nutes, clonex, and some silica. Any ideas or suggestions?

EDIT: That video is the shit whodat.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2011)

ghb said:


> i've said it before and i'll risk sounding like a broken record by saying it again.
> 
> "try coco it's much easier on the back, and brain"


 yeah budget constraints made me choose a cheap truck load of dirt from local rock-yard as opposed to good soil.

On a separate note, I made custom x-overs for my DIY speakers. I wanted to see if I could buil;d a stereo pair of speakers that for a small investment could rival or surpass My High-end store bought sets.
The generic x-overs I originally used had shitty SQ! The new ones made such a huge improvement!!
I cant wait till it is quiet and dark to see how far away they can take me.....


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2011)

For some reason I am having trouble posting....Token expired and server not responding etc..oh well I got it now finally.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are some close ups


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Question for peeps. This is one I'm stumped on as I've been doing what I do for more than 2 years now and I should be the one answering this question if someone else asked... but... these clones I got the other day (a week ago today actually) they just will not grow new roots. I did butcher the shit out of their existing roots on Tuesday, that was to get them to fit in the 3.5" netpots I have. Maybe it takes a while for them to recover and grow new stuff. But it seems to me like something else is going on. I got no idea what's wrong. Any ideas on how to stimulate root growth.
> 
> The roots are in total darkness, so it's not that. They are in a DWC deal, but they don't seem to be saturating the rockwool, the big ones keep getting totally droopy every few hours until I splash water onto the rockwool/netpot. The water in the DWC has some light veg nutes, clonex, and some silica. Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: That video is the shit whodat.


I'm not going to pretend that I really have any idea, but my first inclination would be to try something for the roots like HumTea or something of the like that helps stimulate them. I would guess you can add that, or any other homemade tea concoction, straight to your res? I'm just taking a stab in the dark, sorry if it's no help brosef. 

Hope everyone in the 6 is having a great night. I'm gonna go bong some Cheese.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 23, 2011)

Quickest of gender updates:

DB/JTR/? #4 is a female, and...

...I got a real BITCH in the litter: DOG #2 is female! Woof! grrrrr..... 


Also..... 
\/\/\/... nice looking buds bassman! \/\/\/


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 23, 2011)

Fuck to the YEAH, fuck yeah Doob! I'll smoke to that


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Question for peeps. This is one I'm stumped on as I've been doing what I do for more than 2 years now and I should be the one answering this question if someone else asked... but... these clones I got the other day (a week ago today actually) they just will not grow new roots. I did butcher the shit out of their existing roots on Tuesday, that was to get them to fit in the 3.5" netpots I have. Maybe it takes a while for them to recover and grow new stuff. But it seems to me like something else is going on. I got no idea what's wrong. Any ideas on how to stimulate root growth.
> 
> The roots are in total darkness, so it's not that. They are in a DWC deal, but they don't seem to be saturating the rockwool, the big ones keep getting totally droopy every few hours until I splash water onto the rockwool/netpot. The water in the DWC has some light veg nutes, clonex, and some silica. Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: That video is the shit whodat.


Rhizotonic, or if you can spare a little cash House and Garden Roots Accelurator. Plus you probably shocked them a bit, some B-1 wouldnt hurt IMO


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2011)

Morning 6'ers. dib dib dob, dob dob dib......hope one and all and thee are well.


Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey jig  I use Heisenbergs dwc tea in all my hydro, its great for fighting slime and just great for the roots in general and should do the trick.. and I do believe you simply shocked the plants by cutting the roots down... Anywho the tea I use for dwc is 1/2 scoop of greatwhite (i think 1 scoop is a teaspoon) and 5 cups of ancient forest for 5 gallons of the tea and brew on air stones for 48hrs then use about 1/2 cup of that per gallon in my systems. You could probably cut that in half and be gravy IMO. You could use any brand of worm castings but the guy swears by ancient forest and I aint gonna argue with him. So 1 cup of worm castings/ancient forest and 1 tbl of blackstrap molasses per gallon to feed the micro herd and a dab of greatwhite, brew for 48 hrs... GREAT shit,,, Iv never had any root problems when using this.
Heres a link to his thread, hope it helps brother.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I'm not going to pretend that I really have any idea, but my first inclination would be to try something for the roots like HumTea or something of the like that helps stimulate them. I would guess you can add that, or any other homemade tea concoction, straight to your res? I'm just taking a stab in the dark, sorry if it's no help brosef.
> 
> Hope everyone in the 6 is having a great night. I'm gonna go bong some Cheese.





billcollector99 said:


> Rhizotonic, or if you can spare a little cash House and Garden Roots Accelurator. Plus you probably shocked them a bit, some B-1 wouldnt hurt IMO





whodatnation said:


> Hey jig  I use Heisenbergs dwc tea in all my hydro, its great for fighting slime and just great for the roots in general and should do the trick.. and I do believe you simply shocked the plants by cutting the roots down... Anywho the tea I use for dwc is 1/2 scoop of greatwhite (i think 1 scoop is a teaspoon) and 5 cups of ancient forest for 5 gallons of the tea and brew on air stones for 48hrs then use about 1/2 cup of that per gallon in my systems. You could probably cut that in half and be gravy IMO. You could use any brand of worm castings but the guy swears by ancient forest and I aint gonna argue with him. So 1 cup of worm castings/ancient forest and 1 tbl of blackstrap molasses per gallon to feed the micro herd and a dab of greatwhite, brew for 48 hrs... GREAT shit,,, Iv never had any root problems when using this.
> Heres a link to his thread, hope it helps brother.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


Thanks a lot you guys. Really appreciate the advice. I was starting to stress not getting to harvest these girls. I will say an amazing thing. Some of the plants look like they are dying, but the dog's look great. A couple of them are reaching for the sky, while other strains are drooping. DOG FTW!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

so how many of u guys bought breeders boutique yesterday? Haha I know the answer to that u tight bunch lol. Happy Saturday


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

Haha westy  sorry, I will admit I didnt buy... I do need to invest in the future now that I think about it, I mean 2012 aint far away and I'll be damed if I dont have plenty of ed, dog and the rest of the gear on hand! 
Top of the almost afternoon to ya 
Im up after a night out just listening to music and smoking bowls 

[video=youtube;xdur7odHUfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdur7odHUfE[/video]

DJ whodat lol

[video=youtube;gbO2_077ixs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbO2_077ixs[/video]

[video=youtube;4iwUfVL1r6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iwUfVL1r6o[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2011)

Jig, if you have some snowstorm you could add that. If you have some maxicrop you can add that, both are supposed to help in root growth.

Congrats to the Breeders Boutique, may your business grow and flower and bring you much happiness...a little wealth won't hurt either. Now a note to the breeders boutique, what us growers really want, not a description of how good the weed looks or smells, we want info on how to grow it. Does the strain like heavy or light feeding, what range of ph does the strain like, is it easy or difficult to clone. Does it grow well in water, soil, coco? Top or don't top the plants, these are the things that I think most of us want to know. Most of us by now have a fair amount of confidence in our growing abilities, we all know we are going to grow something decent but an edge up on what the plant likes would really help. That's my two cents on the matter.

Live long, grow strong and prosper.


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

Well if and when u start growing BB gear you could pop along to the thread that EM started to show ppl 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/469248-breeders-boutique.html


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Well if and when u start growing BB gear you could pop along to the thread that EM started to show ppl
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/469248-breeders-boutique.html


mr west, I hope I have not offended you, it is not my intention. If you will be so kind, hold the door open, I'll be right over to the other thread. I can guess who's writing the descriptions, it seems to me I've read similar writings on the six hundred describing different strains. I have not purchased breeder's boutique but I have grown and smoked a few of the strains available and I will say the Dog is by far the gummiest strain I've grown, a truly stick to your fingers kind of bud with a great strong all over buzz. I'm currently savoring the last of my psycho killer which has become one of my favorite smokes. Every little piece of bud I break off and put in my bong, I like taking enough for one hit at a time I don't stuff my bowl full, I smell my fingers. I'm not good at describing the subtle differences, my taste and smell capacities have diminished over time, all I know is it smells great even to me and the smoke is a day or night kind of smoke and it gets me stoned stupid. Once again I want to thank the seed fairy for sharing, ya'll know who you are, I have enjoyed growing and smoking every strain.


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

tbh heads up u have no way offended me mate, far from it. I think ur post jus jumped infront of my post lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> so how many of u guys bought breeders boutique yesterday? Haha I know the answer to that u tight bunch lol. Happy Saturday


Oh, so you are just gonna push me into buying, lol. Nobody calls me tight, hahaha. 10 Psycho Killers on the way.


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Oh, so you are just gonna push me into buying, lol. Nobody calls me tight, hahaha. 10 Psycho Killers on the way.


what a star, baby gets new shoes now lol.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Good day everyone. Hope you are all well. 

Hey mr.west, I've got some pics of my Deep Blue F2's I will pop up over there. I'll do what I can to help the cause and I will be ordering some Dog soon too as my little investment in BB. I did have my hands on a few of those beans by I failed them and they perished. Anyway, I do agree with Heads Up about the growing facts being important and, a good little extra/bonus as far as selling tactics go. When I shop online I'm an information hound and the place that gives me more of that sometimes gets an edge on the others. And I am a tight ass mr.west. It really is like a tug o war to the end to get my money because just as quick as I think of something to spend it on, I can think of another, so you better be damned good. Kinda like consumer ADD and income hoarding. 

Bassman, sorry about your bud rot. Seems like it's going around but your other stuff looks great man.

Smoke em if you got em!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Jig, if you have some snowstorm you could add that. If you have some maxicrop you can add that, both are supposed to help in root growth.
> 
> Congrats to the Breeders Boutique, may your business grow and flower and bring you much happiness...a little wealth won't hurt either. Now a note to the breeders boutique, what us growers really want, not a description of how good the weed looks or smells, we want info on how to grow it. Does the strain like heavy or light feeding, what range of ph does the strain like, is it easy or difficult to clone. Does it grow well in water, soil, coco? Top or don't top the plants, these are the things that I think most of us want to know. Most of us by now have a fair amount of confidence in our growing abilities, we all know we are going to grow something decent but an edge up on what the plant likes would really help. That's my two cents on the matter.
> 
> Live long, grow strong and prosper.


I thought snowstorm was for finishing, and increasing resin.

Plus i wouldnt trust anything from Humbolt as their Gravity is no bueno...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Good day everyone. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Hey mr.west, I've got some pics of my Deep Blue F2's I will pop up over there. I'll do what I can to help the cause and I will be ordering some Dog soon too as my little investment in BB. I did have my hands on a few of those beans by I failed them and they perished. Anyway, I do agree with Heads Up about the growing facts being important and, a good little extra/bonus as far as selling tactics go. When I shop online I'm an information hound and the place that gives me more of that sometimes gets an edge on the others. And I am a tight ass mr.west. It really is like a tug o war to the end to get my money because just as quick as I think of something to spend it on, I can think of another, so you better be damned good. Kinda like consumer ADD and income hoarding.
> 
> ...


Wake n Bake with some Power Skunk and a bit of Og Kush Caviar


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2011)

So BC, that roots accelorator would be instead of rhizotonic correct, I don't need both?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

jigfresh

Since I started using fox farm big bloom I have noticed healthier roots and plants development on the seedlings and clones.

Yeah, I'm a little E fan along with Stewart, Harvick, Newman, basically the Chevy drivers and it's refreshing when a bush blows.

I've had a virus that strikes kids for 12 hours, women for 2 days and men for a week. Well, I'm on day 6 now and it's still there...nausea and upset stomach, 2 iv bags on wednesday and unfortunately as I have suffered, so has the garden, but the only loss has been a couple of extra clones.
I'm getting better and will be glad when this shit is gone.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 24, 2011)

That SUCKS COF. Sorry to hear that brother... keep up the fluids, and eat well. You need good fuel! Feel better.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobo, that pic in your avatar is just AMAZING!!! Seriously would win a contest even out there in the real world. You should submit it to somewhere... maybe where duchie did. If I remember duchie won some seeds or something from a company. Props.



curious old fart said:


> Yeah, I'm a little E fan along with Stewart, Harvick, Newman, basically the Chevy drivers and it's refreshing when a bush blows.


Right on cof. I've always loved stewart and I like newman since he drive for him. I've always rooted for little e, but can't say I'm a fan. Chevy all the way. It's such a shame that the old coaches team went over to toyota. Thank god the toyotas haven't dominated. Thanks for getting back to me. I had thought you missed my post.

Get better my friend. There'll be some prayers coming your way.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2011)

Bill, snowstorm supposedly increases essential oils and terpins??? I have one of humboldt's dosing charts for their products and at the bottom it says snowstorm can be used to help rooting. I put a touch of it in the water I gave to my clones and eight out of eight made it and that's from three different strains. Mind you I also used some other stuff so who's to say what exactly is working?

So here is an update of the colombian gold, super skunk, tangerine dream grow. Two of the skunks and two of the golds are now trimmed and hanging. There is one more of each to maybe be chopped in another week. The tangerine dream is for sure at least two more weeks away if not more. Anyway here's a couple of pics of a friend's grow along with a few pics of the colombian gold. Talk about foxtails.

Thanks mr west, glad to know I have not offended you.

If I remember I'll get some new pics up tonight right after lights out. Today finishes week two of 12/12. Plants are healthy and still growing. I'm hoping they will be near full flower by the end of week three. So far no signs at all of any pests and I'm still not understanding these chocolopes. I gave them a little extra nitrogen several days ago and they have regained some color but they just don't seem to have the vigor of the other plants. At supposedly ninety five percent sativa, I'm finding it difficult to find a happy medium with these plants...we shall see.

cof, take it easy old man, we ain't as young as our brains kid us to be.

I forgot to mention we took his mini scrog out of his tent and put it under his 600. His kali mist is lagging way behind his morning glory and the ever beautiful killing fields. My kali mist on the other hand is way more developed after only two weeks of 12/12, it being mainly sativa I think it was suffering from lack of light intensity. The t-5's are just not intense enough for that strain. The others have real nice buds on them already.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Wake n Bake with some Power Skunk and a bit of Og Kush Caviar


 It's been Deep Blue for me lately and it's really not that blue. I seem to have gotten a lot done and even the misses noticed. Usually it's "really, doesn't look like it'! 



jigfresh said:


> Bobo, that pic in your avatar is just AMAZING!!! Seriously would win a contest even out there in the real world. You should submit it to somewhere... maybe where duchie did. If I remember duchie won some seeds or something from a company. Props.


 They're not running it anymore. In fact the link to the past winners is gone too so I won't bother mentioning who they are, unless they start selling BB. And Bobo that is a great shot. Looks as nice as any bouquet I've ever seen.

cof, sorry to hear you been laid out. Hope it's the end of that road for you.

EDIT. by the way, I'm flowering one of the White Widow seeds I won from that right now and she's really getting fat and sticky.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Found a critter in the veggies today!!


----------



## corvetteguy (Sep 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Found a critter in the veggies today!!


That is a tobacco worm. I have never seen one of those in my plants, but they are everywhere where I live.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Found a critter in the veggies today!!


This is what you got there:
"Manduca sexta"
*http://www.discoverlife.org/20/q?guide=Caterpillars*


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 24, 2011)

Still no amber, but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is what you got there:
> "Manduca sexta"
> *http://www.discoverlife.org/20/q?guide=Caterpillars*


 it wasnt in my weed plants thank god, just munching away at a bell pepper plant!! This thing is massive though!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Bobo, that pic in your avatar is just AMAZING!!! Seriously would win a contest even out there in the real world. You should submit it to somewhere... maybe where duchie did. If I remember duchie won some seeds or something from a company. Props.


Lol thanks Jig! I like your enthusiasm for it. I'll try and find something to submit it to... if I had 11 more we'd have a calendar, eh? Heyyy.... wait a minute.



duchieman said:


> They're not running it anymore. In fact the link to the past winners is gone too so I won't bother mentioning who they are, unless they start selling BB. And Bobo that is a great shot. Looks as nice as any bouquet I've ever seen.


Duchie I remember that blue leaved shot of yours. It was sick... it sticks out at me as one of my first memories of RIU-- no joke! And thank you


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Paperhouse, that girl is so pretty. So frosty and colorful. Are ya biting at the bit? 

I've seen one of those worms once and it was actually on a tobacco plant. Long time ago. Did you scour for eggs and stuff bill? 

*Tobacco Hornworm* _(Manduca sexta)_ parasitized by braconid wasps






Happy Saturday evening everyone. Pulled out a couple of my flowering girls and got some shot's while they were out. I nailed down some nice nutes and stuff that I started feeding everything a few days ago now and things are looking good all around so far. Got a good selection of new stuff coming up that are starting off on it so we'll see how it works out. Here's what I've got coming up.


Deep Blue F2 



White Widow Max. This is from the seeds from the photo comp. 



Cheeseberry Haze. She can't hold her weight much these days.



The other Cheeseberry Haze. Hazilla! This one was a real shocker to me.
 

Where's the party!?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

duchie

from the looks of it I would say it's in your tent.




looking good


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure what you mean cof. ?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

lool Hes saying the party is in your tent  I was gonna say the same thing


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lool Hes saying the party is in your tent  I was gonna say the same thing


 Doh! How'd I miss that one. It's only starting in there. Wait till the bar closes for those girls, then things are gonna get wild~!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doh! How'd I miss that one. It's only starting in there. Wait till the bar closes for those girls, then things are gonna get wild~!


Thong contest?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thong contest?



Something like that. Either way, there's gonna be some shedding going on. We'll be stripping them down neyked! Oh man, I'm getting all bothered talking about a plant. What's going oooon!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Where's the party!?


Your bloom room?

 
cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

Party at duchies  byob.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Bring your tent and a good sleeping bag. Nights are pretty cool lately but there's still a few good camping nights left and my backyard will hold a pretty good bunch of you.

OK, so let's get it started then. Here's some local boys who are back together and touring again these days. They're also stirring up a buzz with big money offers to buy their web domain name. The Tea Party, who is not a big fan of the political puppet masters of the same name, is looking to sell it to someone else possibly. Someone on the other side. Apparently they also offered to "loan it" to Jon Stewart or Steven Colbert for some political thing, seeing that the band was not together and the site was in limbo, but they were busy with that big rally at the time and didn't pay them any attention. 

So fellow smokers and appreciators of fine arts...Morrocan Roll!

[video=youtube;cFzQX2i6mwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFzQX2i6mwo[/video]

[video=youtube;Bci1gPfk_wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bci1gPfk_wA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;YTnq0goeR04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTnq0goeR04&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;JCye7v79Tz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCye7v79Tz0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

as long as there's a good bonfire


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 24, 2011)

Day 36 Viet Kong Chemo and GrapeSoda aka Grapefruithaze
SORRY TOOK ALOT OF PICS AND I LOVE ALOT OF THEM SO WHAT BETTER PLACE TO POST THEM lol
VK






















GS


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2011)

So here are my babies at the end of week two of 12/12. Left front is the super skunk, left rear is the colombian gold, the middle is the critical+kali mist and the two on the right are the chocolopes. These were taken right after lights out and I spray them to raise the humidity for these sativa dominant girls and they will be pretty dry before the fan goes off for the night. I only leave a twelve inch fan running at night and of course the air conditioner in hot and humid swampland usa. As the plants progress I stop spraying them after lights out, don't want to tempt the mold, fungus or rot gods. My room gets fairly dry through the course of lights on so I spray them once or twice a day with ph'd water only.

The super skunk and colombian gold are clones from a friend and in return I'm giving back the same plus a kali mist and some chocolopes. I'm curious to see how my colombian gold clone does compared to the mother and the the clone I'm giving back compared to what I grow. I will say this, the colombian gold clone has far outpaced the other plants. She is probably four feet or so if she stood straight up. If she develops solid buds for a sativa, I think I may be looking at a personal best for one plant. I'm seeing visions of more than a quarter pound from her...am I delusional?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> as long as there's a good bonfire
> 
> 
> cof


 Oh yes. We can do that too.

Hotsause and Heads Up, looking really good. I'd like to try that some time but not here where I live now. Somewhere that I can get a little more permanent will be better. Still not really sure what the difference is between a SOG and a ScrOG. From what I understand, one stands for sea of green, and the other, sea of green. Other than that I got nothing. One of those need to know things that right now I don't need to know so I've never really gone looking.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> ...am I delusional?


yeah, but it's expected at our age...so enjoy it.




cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh yes. We can do that too.
> 
> Hotsause and Heads Up, looking really good. I'd like to try that some time but not here where I live now. Somewhere that I can get a little more permanent will be better. Still not really sure what the difference is between a SOG and a ScrOG. From what I understand, one stands for sea of green, and the other, sea of green. Other than that I got nothing. One of those need to know things that right now I don't need to know so I've never really gone looking.


sog is a single, straight stalk ie many plants, where scrog-screen of green-is threading the plant thru a screen to create many bud sites with just a few plants.

 
cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> sog is a single, straight stalk ie many plants, where scrog-screen of green-is threading the plant thru a screen to create many bud sites with just a few plants.
> 
> 
> cof


 So no screen in a SOG? So what would you need, like a Deep Blue or a DB X JTR that's lollipopped to a single cola? And a whole mess of them?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> So no screen in a SOG? So what would you need, like a Deep Blue or a DB X JTR that's lollipopped to a single cola? And a whole mess of them?


exactly...you can go straight from clone to bloom with no veg-usually 1/2 to 3/4 oz per plant using many small pots.


cof


----------



## zibra (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello all I'm zibra all the way from S California.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> yeah, but it's expected at our age...so enjoy it.
> 
> 
> cof


[video=youtube;YPhB31cojoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPhB31cojoA[/video]

*"I Think I'm Going Bald"*

I looked in the mirror today
My eyes just didn't seem so bright
I've lost a few more hairs
I think I'm going bald

I think I'm going bald

Seems like only yesterday
We would sit and talk of dreams all night
Dreams of youth
And simple truths
Now we're so involved
So involved with life

Walk down vanity fair
Memory lane everywhere
Wall Street shuffles there
Dressed in flowing hair

Once we loved the flowers
Now we ask the price of the land
Once we would take water
But now it must be wine
Now we've been
And now we've seen
What price peace of mind

Take a piece of my mind

My life is slipping away
I'm aging every day
But even when I'm grey
I'll still be grey my way


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

zibra said:


> Hello all I'm zibra all the way from S California.


 Hey zibra, whatta ya say?


----------



## zibra (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL nice song. Right on


----------



## zibra (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey duchieman what's happening?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

zibra said:


> Hello all I'm zibra all the way from S California.


Welcome aboard. We're from all over the world so pull up a chair and give us an idea of what you're working with.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2011)

It wasn't exactly a sog that I had going but at one time I had about twenty four plants going and I found it to be a pain in the ass watering all those small containers every day. This is my first screen of green attempt but I can tell ya'll now, looks pretty damn impressive to me so far and five plants to water is great. Duchie, cof explained the difference well. We used to have a guy name something like trichomefiend who did beautiful sog work if you can find him on here.


----------



## zibra (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a coco lover like u guys. Currently I'm growing Allkush in a 6x6 closet. LOL


----------



## zibra (Sep 24, 2011)

Old fart, how are u doing man?


----------



## zibra (Sep 24, 2011)

Gotta go wife is home with dinner. LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got some pics taken and will post later on tonight  All I gotta say is its looking like cola fest 2011 in my room lol. 
Loving all the pr0n and grow talk going on  I personally love both sog and scrog  any grow method can do wonders if done correctly.
Will be back later  my 600 pals.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

recovering nicely. Pics are helpful.

I'm running 35+ in bloom in 1 gallon and they do have to be watered constantly...they got a little dry with no attention for two days and then only limited care, but keeping it cool kept them from burning up...trich production is way up on one extrema that is directly under a 600 and is close to finishing.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> It wasn't exactly a sog that I had going but at one time I had about twenty four plants going and I found it to be a pain in the ass watering all those small containers every day. This is my first screen of green attempt but I can tell ya'll now, looks pretty damn impressive to me so far and five plants to water is great. Duchie, cof explained the difference well. We used to have a guy name something like trichomefiend who did beautiful sog work if you can find him on here.


 Thanks HU I will take a poke around and check it out and I could see how that many plants would need more watering and how that can become a bother. 



zibra said:


> Gotta go wife is home with dinner. LOL


 LOL hurry up man! Damn you guys and bringing up food! I'm going to make a sandwich.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> [video=youtube;CzXUmbU58ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzXUmbU58ME[/video]
> 
> *"I Think I'm Going Bald"*
> 
> ...


Once we loved the flower
Now we ask the price of the land... how true 

Sitting here blazing a bowl alone on my b-day. Listening to "New World Man" by Rush, thinking about another music vid, but it's going to be Rush for my next one. Just no sure which song...

Narrowing it down to "Jacob's Ladder", "New World Man", "The Camera Eye", or the finger-breaking monstrosity "Natural Science"...
Boston is easy compared to Rush.... I thought the Boston song was going to be physically challenging, but it's child's play compared to Rush. My fingers feel pretty stoopid after the two week break to learn & record "Smokin'"... Say what you want about Rush, but they are phenomenal musicians....
Going to try and get one of the above songs recorded tonight if my fingers hold out.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!



cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Haha Doobie. I seen ya poking your noggin up every now and then. Good to see you out and about. And a Big Happy Birthday to ya my brother and your not alone. We'll help you party.!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Not as melancholy about this birthday as most for some reason.
But the night is young! (even if I'm not anymore) 

The second I get an e-mail from youtube letting me know I'm allowed to upload vids longer than my current limit of 15 minutes, I'm going to do 2112 from start to finish in one take. I refuse to do it in a two-part video scenario. That would be blasphemy...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hezj2afvMNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hezj2afvMNg[/video]


[video=youtube;pcClF730CLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcClF730CLI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother

Good buds, good tunes, good friends, sounds like a party.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

bud shot bsb/casey at day 27



cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow cof! She's a beauty and can proudly say I have a couple youngins of those coming right behind her, as long as they're girls. If not I'll just have to plant more. You just made my night.

Cant rep ya on it either, grrr!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> bud shot bsb/casey at day 27
> 
> 
> 
> cof


Diggity giggity damn thats beautiful.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Bday Dooby!!! Your most def not alone my brother. I'll be toking and sipping tonight in your honor 
I was driving back home on thursday and this song came on the radio and no lie your vid was the first thing to pop into my head  Iv watched it several times on youtube, awesome vid imo.

[video=youtube;lG4DiCD_73Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG4DiCD_73Y[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^well said^^^


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2011)

that was supposed to be about the pic, lol. You're just too damn quick for me WHOOOOOOOOODAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!

I chopped a Blackberry Kush today and it's hangin in a temp dry box in my garage right now. It sits next to my veg tent so it should be good as far as temps and such.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Ooh yeah. Just double checked and I've got 2 up and 2 others in dirt for a couple days now. I seen the Black Rose pics so I knew it was gonna have some color to these but I wasn't sure how much. Very nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

Sour D day 46












AK day 29

























I'll try and take a vid tomorrow and show how far down in the canopy those colas actually go lol cant really see from the pics but they are all about a foot long  And the monster one is 23 inches.. Mow lets just hope they plump up real nice for daddy hehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2011)

Amazing garden, whodat!
Just "WOW!"


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm loving the way my Blacberry Kush buds look so I'll take some snaps tomorrow and post them up. It was the easiest plant to trim I've grown so far. It is a small one but as far as leaf to calyx ratio goes, it is the best I've grown. Some nice hues throughout too with varying shades of blues, magenta and purple in the leaves I trimmed off.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Call me crazy but didn't you just pull off a harvest like in the last couple of weeks whodat? Maybe it is just me. Anybody else feel like other guys are pulling them off way faster than you? Harvests I mean!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

no duchie, you're not imagining things...it's all smoke and mirrors........and multiple rooms


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> no duchie, you're not imagining things...it's all smoke and mirrors........and multiple rooms
> 
> 
> cof


Maybe I just need a life so it's not like watching a pot, on the stove. 

So I've got a bit of a patriotic theme going on here but not just for the motherland but more like my stomping grounds. Saw these guys 31 years ago in high school. 

[video=youtube;P3eF2oTXMZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3eF2oTXMZI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;42BAJlrhtSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42BAJlrhtSQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2011)

haha D is the one that seems to harvest everyday lol 
I have a 8x8 and a 4x8, the ak is in a 4x8 section of the 8x8 and the sd is in a 4x4 section of the 8x8... the other 4x8 room used to be my veg room... now its a flower room. The other 4x4 section of my 8x8 is currently no being used, I moved the other 1k from that area over to the 4x8 ak screen. So the 4x8 ak screen has 2 1ks and 2 600ds on it for the moment  follow?lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha D is the one that seems to harvest everyday lol
> I have a 8x8 and a 4x8, the ak is in a 4x8 section of the 8x8 and the sd is in a 4x4 section of the 8x8... the other 4x8 room used to be my veg room... now its a flower room. The other 4x4 section of my 8x8 is currently no being used, I moved the other 1k from that area over to the 4x8 ak screen. So the 4x8 ak screen has 2 1ks and 2 600ds on it for the moment  follow?lol


LOL. I just did a bowl and sat down to read that. 8X8, got it.  So....bigger than a m2.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha D is the one that seems to harvest everyday lol
> I have a 8x8 and a 4x8, the ak is in a 4x8 section of the 8x8 and the sd is in a 4x4 section of the 8x8... the other 4x8 room used to be my veg room... now its a flower room. The other 4x4 section of my 8x8 is currently no being used, I moved the other 1k from that area over to the 4x8 ak screen. So the 4x8 ak screen has 2 1ks and 2 600ds on it for the moment  follow?lol


Now *I'm* totally cornfused!!! 
So....
... how much wood could that woodchuck chuck?

And, finally...
... Are you trying to tell us that your grow rooms are all in a tardis, and that you routinely hurtle yourself (and unwitting accomplices) through Time and Space to thwart evil and protect the universe from destruction?

Dr. Whodat?


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Anybody else feel like other guys are pulling them off way faster than you? Harvests I mean!


hahahahahaha, I nearly spat out my cereal reading this, sooo funny. Glad you qualified things there Duchie, lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> Now *I'm* totally cornfused!!!
> So....
> ... how much wood could that woodchuck chuck?
> 
> ...


And just as I pulled my self together I read Dr WHOdat, lol. Thanks for the morgen giggle.

Our visitors are still here and we have had some really great weather for them which is nice. Today I believe we are going to the zoo!!! Sanity will prevail on Monday. Talking of chopping, I'll be taking down the Vert Scrog Flying Spaghetti Monster when my visitors have gone on Monday....it's looking pretty instense. If I manage I'l get a pic up.

Hey guys, thanks for all the porn as well. COF, that is one beautiful specimin right there. Just amazing colours!! And of course Dr WHO's tardis of stickyness....oooeee.

Have a nice evening and great Sunday.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm now thinking that my next bass cover will be something simple, like...
"Vital Signs" from the Moving Pictures album:

(_**this one will take a full night to record, so look for it Sunday*_)





































Time to cook up my birthday dinner.
The wife bought me a tenderloin and baker potato (*and a piece of chocolate cake*), but I need to throw the spud into the oven and then cook the steak & dinner rolls.
That'll give me an hour to practice the song a bunch of times, then eat, toke, and see if I can get her done before needing sleep.
Who needs sleep?
I'll rest when I'm dead


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday my friend. I'm glad to be celebrating with you. Have a good one (all 8 minutes left of it, lol).

peace
jig


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, jig 
Blazing my last b-day bowl...
... right before I start blazing my first post b-day bowl


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2011)

Gefeliciteerd Jongen, lang zal je leven!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, D 
So long as there is herb to grow & smoke, and friends to share it with: The Doob Shall Abide


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Gefeliciteerd Jongen, lang zal je leven!!!!


I dont know what that means but I like it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I dont know what that means but I like it


Loosely translated it says:

"I'll have a shoe with cheese on it, force it down my throat, and I wanna massage your grandmother, okay?"
(_an ode to Sr. Stephan Martene_)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Loosely translated it says:
> 
> "I'll have a shoe with cheese on it, force it down my throat, and I wanna massage your grandmother, okay?"
> (_an ode to Sr. Stephan Martene_)


 haha ok, we shall abide lol
Wish I could cook up that bday steak for ya  I cook a mean steak. Steak and baked potato is one of my favorite comfort foods


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

Just finished 
Except for the piece of chocolate cake.
Time to sparkify, then cakeify.

And then...

...it's time to *Rushify*!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

happy burfday Doobie mate hope this years 25% better than last year


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> happy burfday Doobie mate hope this years 25% better than last year


Minus VAT, no doubt 

Thanks Mr. West!
About to take the first bong rip of the rest of my life just now.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

I smashed my judges spoon the other day im distraught by the loss, enjoy ur bongo


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy birthday doobie and welcome to the old grey shoe club. Since us old farts seem to be good at watching time pass in your honor today I'm going to throw a boston butt on the smoker this morning and sometime around six tonight dinner should be ready and my lady back from visiting her parents. It's not my birthday but I think it is party time tonight at heads up house...a small informal party for two.

Whodat, very nice, you are my new hero. I hope my scrog turns out half as nice as yours do. For his next grow my buddy is also going to do a scrog for the first time under his big lights.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss of a good apparatus, Mr. West. 
Always a hurtful thing when a nice one breaks. One of a kind that they are. Like snowflakes that deliver precious THC...

And thanks, HU.
Sounds you're going to have a great meal with your lady!

**edit:
Funny, but my mind feels 20, while my body feels like it's 70. The median age between the two is... 45 years... spooky co-inkydink... or stoner co-inkydink?
*


----------



## zibra (Sep 25, 2011)

I was fucked up high last night when I introduced myself as coco lover, lol. I just wanted to say, I'm a big fan of 600s.


----------



## zibra (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone from CA?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 25, 2011)

DOOB HAPPY B-DAY BROTHA MAN Make it a good one and SMOKE A POUND OF WEED lol
NOT A QP NOT A HALF NOT A QUARTER A WHOLE POUND


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2011)

zibra said:


> I was fucked up high last night when I introduced myself as coco lover, lol. I just wanted to say, I'm a big fan of 600s.


We like coco here too zibra. Actually I think coco and 600's go good together. I'll let the cali boys introduce themselves. 

Old book Doobie. Well used too. Looks like somethings been sitting on it for a while. Can't quite make out what it could be. I outlined it so you can see what I'm talking about. Great song choice by the way!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm from Cali and luckily some of my plants seem to be growing roots finally. And I must say Damn the roots excellerator is expensive. I've always read really good things about it, so no worry. Glad I still had some cash left to pick it up. Big times round here. First, my very first seed order... then $70 on a 250ml bottle of greatness. Shit's goin down.

Don't expect pics of my girls for a while as they look sick as hell (and not the good sick). I don't think I'd describe them as on the brink of death... but they sure as hell aint pretty. A couple buddies were up yesterday and one kept saying how they don't look good. I almost wanted to tell him to STFU... but he was right and not being a dick about it. I guess it pissed me off because he was saying exactly what I was thinking.

On a separate note, Big ups to fake stains all round the world.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 25, 2011)

Doobs, I missed wishing you happy B Day last night. I came home in a state of high buzziness, and couldn't type very well. Ever had that problem? Yeah...

Anyway man, hope you had a good one. Good food, good company, music, weed... sounds like you had everything you needed. 

edit: Zibra, I'm a CA guy as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm from Cali and luckily some of my plants seem to be growing roots finally. And I must say Damn the roots excellerator is expensive. I've always read really good things about it, so no worry. Glad I still had some cash left to pick it up. Big times round here. First, my very first seed order... then $70 on a 250ml bottle of greatness. Shit's goin down.
> 
> Don't expect pics of my girls for a while as they look sick as hell (and not the good sick). I don't think I'd describe them as on the brink of death... but they sure as hell aint pretty. A couple buddies were up yesterday and one kept saying how they don't look good. I almost wanted to tell him to STFU... but he was right and not being a dick about it. I guess it pissed me off because he was saying exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> On a separate note, Big ups to fake stains all round the world.


Shoulda got a sample before you spent anything, but it works great for me, so IMO it is worth the price tag.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Old book Doobie. Well used too. Looks like somethings been sitting on it for a while. Can't quite make out what it could be. I outlined it so you can see what I'm talking about. Great song choice by the way!


Hmmm, what? 
Oh, this? 
It's just my package.
God delivered it, I signed for it.
World keeps a spinnin'.

[video=youtube;vlK7KESfM9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlK7KESfM9s[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL. wasn't sure whether I should have posted that or not after I did it. Good morning dube. Or is that what that was?  I'm going out to shoot some pics. I need the fresh air. Talk later.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll never tell...


----------



## Dr High (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;vVbj82Nz8DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVbj82Nz8DM&feature=related[/video]

Sit and enjoy.. toke on your best conversation peice. 
Got some chemo that smells like red wine last night, headhigh to the max.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 25, 2011)

Dog Kush is not for the stealthy. When you smoke it the whole house becomes a piney bower.

Lol. I said 'piney bower'.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2011)

Grape Kush F1


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 25, 2011)

What's happening Sixer's! Been an Age, missed load's, but all's still pumping in Da' Club i see.
Just thought i'd drop a shot of my Qrazy Quake. Im half-way to getting my grow back together, and got this going with a Nice Cherry Cheese x Liver's, while my clone's and seedling's await the the 3'rd move and re-start in the last year!!! Been a nightmare, but managed to keep everything and Its looking like its going to be a green Christmas 

Q.Q






Cherry Cheese x Liver's






They'r around 6 weeks, and doing well considering the moving around, and under a single 400. ' oop's, this is a 600 clup lol '

Peace All

cgg


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2011)

hahah lmao @ the 600 hehe  good times \, WHODAT!
Edit: yeah skipped a whole page and still lmfao


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a pic of my Blackberry Kush buds. This is part of the main cola of the little girl. I probably got around an O I'd say but we'll see when it's dried and what not.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll get some pics of the others I cut down today too and post them up as I jar them. I chopped a Sour Bubble and a Cheeseberry Haze today, both small like the Blackberry. The CBH might actually be closer to 2oz but not sure since I haven't grown it before. 

I'll catch ya later 600


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking and sounding tasty Dez. Cant wait to see some the rest of the gang.

How's it Whodat. Longtime absence Bro. Hopefully i get some quality grow time over the next couple moon's and get back on the bus if i can get a fookin web. connection. Its the banter i miss as much as the growing. Nothing like a blether on the board's. Its the only place i can talk growing without hearing mmmm, mmmmmmm, ' no interested ' fi the Boss Woman.
Hope all's good guy's.

cgg


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 26, 2011)

what up six hundred..........anyone got any tips on how and when to use molasses ???..............


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

you making cookies? I'm pretty sure you just mix it with the rest the ingredients at the beginning.

EDIT: sorry bru, I think a little more info on your situation might help.


----------



## aw0683 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello fellow 600 Watters. I have recently upgraded to a 600HPS and I am excited to see what I can get going. I have some limited experience with 400w, but I have never had ideal growing conditions. Due to a recent relocation of 700 miles, I now have a cooler temperature as well as a cool basement. Hopefully with these improved conditions I will have a hefty harvest. So tune in if you'd like,


----------



## aw0683 (Sep 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/469967-aws-grow.html


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2011)

hard at work..................
put up some netting,and started bush master,today.

8"fan/silencer

coll air intake

none hps pics comeing soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Looking and sounding tasty Dez. Cant wait to see some the rest of the gang.
> 
> How's it Whodat. Longtime absence Bro. Hopefully i get some quality grow time over the next couple moon's and get back on the bus if i can get a fookin web. connection. Its the banter i miss as much as the growing. Nothing like a blether on the board's. Its the only place i can talk growing without hearing mmmm, mmmmmmm, ' no interested ' fi the Boss Woman.
> Hope all's good guy's.
> ...


 Im well cgg  I hope you can get the web and grow sorted soon!


potfarmer297 said:


> what up six hundred..........anyone got any tips on how and when to use molasses ???..............


 I can tell you how I use it..
I use BLACKSTRAP molasses at a rate of 1 tbls a gallon when brewing guano kelp teas. It feed the micro herd in the tea so they multiply into the millions and millions.


jigfresh said:


> you making cookies? I'm pretty sure you just mix it with the rest the ingredients at the beginning.
> 
> EDIT: sorry bru, I think a little more info on your situation might help.


 pffff hahaha


aw0683 said:


> Hello fellow 600 Watters. I have recently upgraded to a 600HPS and I am excited to see what I can get going. I have some limited experience with 400w, but I have never had ideal growing conditions. Due to a recent relocation of 700 miles, I now have a cooler temperature as well as a cool basement. Hopefully with these improved conditions I will have a hefty harvest. So tune in if you'd like,


Post some pics por favor. Youl love your 600, what kind of ballast bulb and hood you got?



Doob, whats that new avi?


Hey looking good their G  how does that silencer work?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

Hell yeah G. Those plants are going to be happy as hell in their nice room there. I guess you have come to the same conclusion as me regarding the BM. Nice work in there.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hell yeah G. Those plants are going to be happy as hell in their nice room there. I guess you have come to the same conclusion as me regarding the BM. Nice work in there.


yup,the stuff works...
yea getting this room in par,has been hell,now all i need is an out vent,cause this ac shuts down when it gets below 30 outside.


----------



## ghb (Sep 26, 2011)

some douche thought he was entitled to help himself to the fruits of my hard labour.

it was also my birthday at the weekend, not a happy one i might add.

i went in to my 5400w garden to find all my plants had been cut off at the stem, not bueno. 

any sympathy in the 600w for a guy hard up on his luck?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2011)

fucking hell ghb  very sorry to hear. any suspects??
I had my bike stolen yesterday,, lets just say I did allot of very drunken walking...


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that ghb, that is really shit to say the least. Suspects?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

ah fuck mate. That's the worst news I heard in a long time. Horrible horrible. My heart goes out to you. I know how much you love your plants and for someone not only to rip something that you own, but to rip something so close to you is just sickening. Much sympathy from the jig clan.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2011)

very bad news ghb.......keep the head up.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll add my sympathy to that one. What a massive loss. I'd think about who you know, and who knows about you.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll chime in too Bro, its wouldnt be the first time someone pulled the old " it died " on me, but to pull them straight out ur garden is just something only a maggot could do to someone. I can only iamgine how it feel's man!

chin-up

cinder's


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow ghb. Very sorry to hear that. I don't even know what to say. So many questions. Got any ideas?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey our American members. I wanted to share what I found with you. The White House has set up a program called We The People and what they're saying is that you can start a petition and if it gathers 5000 signatures in a 30 day period they will promise to consider it. The article in Cannabis Culture explains in better. The number one petition on the list right now is Legalize and Regulate Marijuana in a Manner Similar to Alcohol, with over 36000 signatures and 5 of the top ten being cannabis related. 

Two things here. I invite you guys to check it out and be active. That's a given for me but I would like to ask a favor. Because I'm not a U.S citizen, I cannot sign the Pardon Marc Emery petition so I'm wondering if 1 or more of you might do it for me. Actually, for Marc, and also his wife Jodi who's such a great lady who's sticking right by her man. It may be just a bunch of smoke and mirrors malarkey but it might not but if I could I most definitely would be doing it. 

Respect and peace.
Duchie 
CC article about the U.S Government site
http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/28470


Number one petition, and 5 of the top 10 are Ganja related. 
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petitions/popular/0/2/0/

Pardon Marc Emery petition.
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/pardon-marc-emery/z7QQdhq7?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl


----------



## POUND TOWN (Sep 26, 2011)

hey check out my signature
first grow for me with a six hundo and im lovin that shit
it just keeps growing so fast

View attachment 1807682View attachment 1807684View attachment 1807685


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2011)

Quick couple of pics afore bed. Uploaded a few of todays chop but my eyes are droopy and the wife is in bed....so a soupcon to satisfy the soul during the wee hours. FSM vert scrog exo cheese.
















Little outdoor sweety....






Nah-night everyone, 

Peace,

DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice green meat DST!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey our American members. I wanted to share what I found with you. The White House has set up a program called We The People and what they're saying is that you can start a petition and if it gathers 5000 signatures in a 30 day period they will promise to consider it.


I signed them both. The M.E. one just for you duchie. I signed the other hemp/ mj related ones as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Quick couple of pics afore bed. Uploaded a few of todays chop but my eyes are droopy and the wife is in bed....so a soupcon to satisfy the soul during the wee hours. FSM vert scrog exo cheese.


No pics of the crews shoes like last time, lol. I quite liked that pic.

Nice looking plant bru. I love those giant vert screen plants.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately not Jig, totally didn't even think!! I do have another pic that'll mak you smile though.


jigfresh said:


> No pics of the crews shoes like last time, lol. I quite liked that pic.
> 
> Nice looking plant bru. I love those giant vert screen plants.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Sep 27, 2011)

hey can i be part of ur guys club
View attachment 1808544View attachment 1808543


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

One of our 600 Mascots decided to hike all the way over from the US (he even brought his laptop, hehe) to help Cut the Cheese (there was no mustard).






More shots of the harvest. The harvesteers even brought beer and pizza with them...no Ferrero Roche though, haha.






















Greenhouse































Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

hey Pound Town, looks liek you already are bru. Welcome on board, lovely clean set up!!!!!!


POUND TOWN said:


> hey can i be part of ur guys club
> View attachment 1808544View attachment 1808543


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks for the kind words of support everybody, not sure if it has happened to anybody else before, but the way i feel now, words just won't cut it.

it obviously was somebody who knows me very well, at the minute i have no clue but i suppose it will become clear in time.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 27, 2011)

ghb said:


> thanks for the kind words of support everybody, not sure if it has happened to anybody else before, but the way i feel now, words just won't cut it.
> 
> it obviously was somebody who knows me very well, at the minute i have no clue but i suppose it will become clear in time.


I know exactly how you feel bro ,had a break in at one place(took someones else's plants but had to move mine)and i took a 30 plant loss earlier this year.. The worst part was knowing that someone i knew would do that.. Snakes make my skin crawl.. If it was pot luck then fair play as thats all part of the game in the UK-it stinks but it aint going to change not around my parts.. Crops are getting smashed every week and it aint the feds. well at least you dont have the po po to deal with..
In the end you already know who did it .. So just go over it again and again.. 
In the end i got more than i lost, but i still wasn't happy... I hope you get something sorted..


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 27, 2011)

whats happened to the breeders boutique thread?? anyone..


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

They deleted it by all accounts. 

I had emailed RIU on behalf of Breeders Boutique, enquiring about advertising costs and was told that new costs would be given out this month. As soon as I had done that they were in my account deleting my signature. Even though legally I have nothing to do with the ownership of Breeder Boutique, I guess they felt that I was and decided I was advertising. If they had actually asked me to remove it I would have explained the situation. But things get done under cloak and dagger by most people in the world, and it's no different here at RIU.

Breeders Boutique have emailed Potroast and RIU directly to further enquire about advertising, and have also asked for clarification about what can and can't be posted. I mean are Breeders Boutique strains not allowed to have Strain review threads, or be in a seedbank review thread....I am not sure which is why I have asked for clarification.

So until they reply to Breeders Boutique I guess we will not know. Perhaps it was a Moderator who is friends with our Michigan Grower (who will remain unnamed in the Club 600.) The RIU'er who claimed to read minds yet knew nothing of what was in mine.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

Promotions


----------



## duchieman (Sep 27, 2011)

So I started me a new Grow Journal thread. I've only got my introduction post done but I'll get back to it later and spruce the place up a bit. Pop by and say hi when you can. 

Thanks Duchie. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/470519-breeders-boutique-highlanders-cave-grow.html#post6358971


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 27, 2011)

Who has grown the super lemon haze, how was it and how was the yield?

Speaking of yield, what strains give you top yields with top quality bud?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Who has grown the super lemon haze, how was it and how was the yield?
> 
> Speaking of yield, what strains give you top yields with top quality bud?


 I have yet to grow Super Lemon Haze but i will tell you its one of my favorite smokes. Im thinking i need to order some of those along with a few more dogs asap. Ive heard she yields pretty good and even the popcorn nugs i got were frosty and tasty as hell. The taste almost reminds me of OG Kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever let their plant die completely before trimming...
Like just stopped watering, let her dry out, and then let the whole plant dry completely as is before trimming?

I got some interesting results, I tried it on a Herojuana OG, and I have to say she is probably the frostiest, smoothest smoking plant I have smoked this close to being done...












On another note, I consider myself to have a pretty high tolerance, But I love it when you can still find a strain that only takes one bowl to get a nice high to set in. And they say one hitter quitters dont exist anymore. Pffshaw


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Who has grown the super lemon haze, how was it and how was the yield?
> 
> Speaking of yield, what strains give you top yields with top quality bud?


I germed a SLH from green house, the taproot shot up, and the seed casing never came off, her stem/taproot was so weak it just collapsed on it self. TBH i don't trust anything coming from GHS.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you bought a lot from GHS Bill? I think it must be hard for them to have complete 100% good seeds to market. And I guess with the numbers they sell there will be quite a lot number wise on the market...whereas a smaller breeder may have the same % of failures in their seed crop but due to lower overall numbers it doesn't get hyped as much by people complaining...just a theory, not saying it's true


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Has anyone ever let their plant die completely before trimming...
> Like just stopped watering, let her dry out, and then let the whole plant dry completely as is before trimming?
> 
> I got some interesting results, I tried it on a Herojuana OG, and I have to say she is probably the frostiest, smoothest smoking plant I have smoked this close to being done...
> ...


Interesting trial... Did you pull it from the box before she was ready so she didn't go too long? Or did you just pull it about the same time you would trim it. Or did you not pull it at all and just leave it in the box without water to finish? Hmmmm.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Bill, Iv done this before and *can* agree with your findings, only drawback IMO is trimming is harder buuuuut worth it on small plants. Probably a good idea to do it about a week before the normal chop time imo because the plant really seems to eat itself and trichs turn amber really quick.


Heads Up~~~ A......K.....4.....7.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

go ahead and add me to the club. Just bought a 600 to go with my 1k. 

wonder if there's a 1600 watt club lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> go ahead and add me to the club. Just bought a 600 to go with my 1k.
> 
> wonder if there's a 1600 watt club lol


welcome lamb  I dont think there is a 1.6k club but there are some folks pushing high wattage in here  should feel right at home,,,, post em if you got em heheh


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Bill, Iv done this before and *can* agree with your findings, only drawback IMO is trimming is harder buuuuut worth it on small plants. Probably a good idea to do it about a week before the normal chop time imo because the plant really seems to eat itself and trichs turn amber really quick.
> 
> 
> Heads Up~~~ A......K.....4.....7.


Trimming definitely sucks when the plant is dry, no doubt!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

I bet the people running 600+ outnumber the peeps with 600w in here, lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I bet the people running 600+ outnumber the peeps with 600w in here, lol.


Without a doubt lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha... I think 600 is just a state of mind.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> welcome lamb  I dont think there is a 1.6k club but there are some folks pushing high wattage in here  should feel right at home,,,, post em if you got em heheh



oh im not too high of wattage. 1.6k isnt much, my buddy runs 10x 600watts.

But I decided to upgrade, got the 600 and a new hood, Sentinel CHHC-4 controller, Co2. 7x7 insulated room (6.5x4.5 drain table) can nicely and neatly pack 60 plants in 1 gal bags. 20 plant 3 week rotation SOG.

(the 600 and 1k are vented independently of the room, ducting just isn't hooked up in pictures., its CGE at the moment with a cabon scrubber to take care of humidity when need be) (only the 1k is running in the pics)













without the 600:


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the Deep Blue F3, a very indica dominant hit to this one. A definite night time smoke and excellent for chilling. The nugs are totally solid, def needs to be grown in low humidity environments. I snipped the cola early on this one as there was a bit of mould in it.






























The only fluff arounds DST's is in his ass crack!!! SOLID NUGS FROM TIP TO TOE HOE! F3 Pollen chucking FTW, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey lambofgod, welcome. I'm guessing by the little guy in the last pic that your in a party cup competition? Nice setup, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 27, 2011)

DST, your the man. Im only on my first solo HPS grow and loving it. Cant wait to start my own breeding projects under my 600w. Just need that one stellar male or female to start it off.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey lambofgod, welcome. I'm guessing by the little guy in the last pic that your in a party cup competition? Nice setup, thanks for sharing.


HAHA I forgot about that lil thing. No actually I never knew of the party cup comp until after I had already put that in flower. 

The only reason I did it was cause I was running a 4x4 tent at the time, and its all the space I had, so I said fuck it why not.

Shes actually a bit bigger now, not much...maybe only 7gr off her.

I'm letting her run 12 weeks to see what happens (usually I crop the strain @10)


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

Did I miss the party cup deal? When did this start? Lol


----------



## joshls78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Blue Widow 3 weeks flower


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Did I miss the party cup deal? When did this start? Lol


this is the only one i know of

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/458576-ngg-riu-partycup-showdown-throwdown.html


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

We shall blow this one up a bit me thinks....


joshls78 said:


> View attachment 1809163View attachment 1809164View attachment 1809165
> Blue Widow 3 weeks flower


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2011)

We should have a 600 party cup comp.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

Can do T, lets get the last one out of the way first though, lol......peeps still waiting for me to get my arse in gear. Voting shall commence....shortly, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Can do T, lets get the last one out of the way first though, lol......peeps still waiting for me to get my arse in gear. Voting shall commence....shortly, lol.


Lol, i almost forgot bout the other contest. but it would be nice to see how the 600 yields in party cups, and how creative we can be with them .


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Who has grown the super lemon haze, how was it and how was the yield?
> 
> Speaking of yield, what strains give you top yields with top quality bud?


hey heads up, i am a fan of the super lemon haze, i have nothing but good things to say about the stuff.

i have only grown 12 strains before but i have smoked hundreds, well grown slh is in my top 3 smokes and my top 1 strains to grow.

another good commercial strain which is a good balance of quality and yield is big buddha blue cheese, if you haven't ever tried these i'm pretty sure you will enjoy, very unique terpenoid combination as well as potency.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Did I miss the party cup deal? When did this start? Lol


 lol no I was just asking because I saw his very flowering plant in the party cup. It was in the last shot he posted. The only other time I seen on like that was on mcpurples LST thread, around when I first started coming around.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

ghb said:


> hey heads up, i am a fan of the super lemon haze, i have nothing but good things to say about the stuff.
> 
> i have only grown 12 strains before but i have smoked hundreds, well grown slh is in my top 3 smokes and my top 1 strains to grow.
> 
> another good commercial strain which is a good balance of quality and yield is big buddha blue cheese, if you haven't ever tried these i'm pretty sure you will enjoy, very unique terpenoid combination as well as potency.



agreed on anything Big Budda. Always a killer producer and super dank. 

I chopped this Chesiel the other night, had two identical. 4zips per 1 gal bag. 1 month veg. This is under my 1k though, not a 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2011)

4 zips from a 1gal, aint nothin wrong with that!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice lambofgod. Is that Mesa as in Mesa Boogie and music? We have a few enthusiasts here.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Very nice lambofgod. Is that Mesa as in Mesa Boogie and music? We have a few enthusiasts here.



sure is, I jam on a mark V and own a dual recto. Among other's. Roland JC for the cleans.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

Those plants look amazing lambofgod. Glad you are here. Always great to see more people who know what the hell they are doing.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i almost forgot bout the other contest. but it would be nice to see how the 600 yields in party cups, and how creative we can be with them .


I guess it would be cheating to use a party cup, cut the bottom out and put it in my flooded tubes. That would be a fun comp. I would be in the running for the littlest plant. (who knew littlest was a word?)


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Those plants look amazing lambofgod. Glad you are here. Always great to see more people who know what the hell they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it would be cheating to use a party cup, cut the bottom out and put it in my flooded tubes. That would be a fun comp. I would be in the running for the littlest plant. (who knew littlest was a word?)


For sure and thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm always in this forum...just usually in "coco growers unite" thread...cause I'm a coco head.

But I'm down for the count for this thread from here on out so thanks for having me!


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 27, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> agreed on anything Big Budda. Always a killer producer and super dank.
> 
> I chopped this Chesiel the other night, had two identical. 4zips per 1 gal bag. 1 month veg. This is under my 1k though, not a 600.


 *Beautiful buds lambofgod, 1kW sure produces!
*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

What whodat said lambofgod......


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

bud7144 said:


> *Beautiful buds lambofgod, 1kW sure produces!
> *


Tanks bro hoping 1600 can do better


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> Tanks bro hoping 1600 can do better


Should add about an extra lb to your harvest 

Edit: got lots of coco heads in here.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Should add about an extra lb to your harvest
> 
> Edit: got lots of coco heads in here.


awesome, I'm all about coco....I left soil in the dust. Just doesn't do me right.

I'm a botanicare man, cns17 line with pure blend original line, organic/synthetic blend..cal/mg +, dyna gro protek, ripe, and hydroplex. Snowstorm ultra (i dont use it though), cannazyme and Rhizotonic (for clones).


----------



## indipow82 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Day 36 Viet Kong Chemo and GrapeSoda aka Grapefruithaze
> SORRY TOOK ALOT OF PICS AND I LOVE ALOT OF THEM SO WHAT BETTER PLACE TO POST THEM lol
> VK
> 
> ...


Save some for me man!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> Snowstorm ultra (i dont use it though)


I got a bottle of snowstorm ultra I'm never opened. Now that I think of it, it's purple maxx, pretty much the same thing. I do use gravity and bushmaster though, and love the results.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I got a bottle of snowstorm ultra I'm never opened. Now that I think of it, it's purple maxx, pretty much the same thing. I do use gravity and bushmaster though, and love the results.


read the BS that came out on bushmaster? or maybe it was gravity...using a known carcinogen in their mix. I don't know if its the rumor mill or not? 

I don't use it cause I just haven't had the chance really. I want to use it as foliar and when I bought it all my plants where in full flower (I dont spray anything past week 3, or ever at all for that matter)

ya SSU is nothing more the purple maxx "without the purpling effect"


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

I have read all that. To me, I think I'll get cancer from inhaling smoke long before 1 ml/ gallon of something that has 1% of a chemical not conclusively proven to cause cancer, will give me cancer, lol. Don't know if that makes sense, but it does to me. It's not like I drink the shit.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 27, 2011)

*British news article I found. 

Police found the plants, worth up to £10,000 when mature, growing in a sophisticated hydroponic system in a back bedroom when they raided the house Raffles Avenue.*
_
After hearing details of the police valuation the judge said he accepted that the pair might have been growing the plants for themselves. 

&#8220;It is inevitable that they would want to cut down the cost of their £40-a-day habit by investing capital in the growing system,&#8221; he said_


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> oh im not too high of wattage. 1.6k isnt much, my buddy runs 10x 600watts.
> 
> But I decided to upgrade, got the 600 and a new hood, Sentinel CHHC-4 controller, Co2. 7x7 insulated room (6.5x4.5 drain table) can nicely and neatly pack 60 plants in 1 gal bags. 20 plant 3 week rotation SOG.
> 
> ...


Im impressed with your Party Cup Girl


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the cleanness of the room and the plants, fantastic work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

A little pr0n for the 600 this evening, one of my creations 

Calizhar x Caseyband (casey jones x headband). They were cut a couple of days ago so they still might shrink a bit more






View attachment 1809425View attachment 1809424


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> A little pr0n for the 600 this evening, one of my creations
> 
> Calizhar x Caseyband (casey jones x headband). They were cut a couple of days ago so they still might shrink a bit more
> 
> ...


wow the purple and pink in those really stand out. Looks like fire for sure!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Interesting trial... Did you pull it from the box before she was ready so she didn't go too long? Or did you just pull it about the same time you would trim it. Or did you not pull it at all and just leave it in the box without water to finish? Hmmmm.


She was due to be chopped soon anyhow, and actually the circumstances are as follows, lol:

She was the last plant of this "grow" Im restarting the perpetual, but flowering at night instead of during the day, I got so frustrated last week that I shut everything down early and decided to let her die her slow death in darkness, party due to my frustration, and to see what the bud would be like.

Trimming dry is no big deal to me, it is actually preferable as i dont lose so many trichs to my fingers.

I am loving the way that she is smoking right now and I can only imagine what it is gonna be like in a month from now.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 27, 2011)

joshls78 said:


> View attachment 1809163View attachment 1809164View attachment 1809165
> Blue Widow 3 weeks flower


 
Nice, I am growin a BLUE WIDOW also, same time as you........I'll take some pics and post em tomorrow..


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 27, 2011)

Some pics from tonight. The one with my hand is a lower bud on the strawberry gooView attachment 1809673View attachment 1809674View attachment 1809675


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, I don't know. How weird is this. I was noticing the number of comments that this article got before they closed for them. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2011/09/21/pol-marijuana-growops.html


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

Pages and pages of lovely dank people. Fantastic stuff. Looks like we are having a mini Indian Summer here. 23degrees today by all accounts. Makes me happy!!!!!!!

Much love to you all.

Peace, DST


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

for everyone who commented on my solo cup slut.

here she is in her full 7 grams of glory  ...gonna make a mil off this bitch lol


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

Any plans for what you are going to do in retirement then lamb? lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

get hammmered, retirement is great lol.


----------



## amalamud (Sep 28, 2011)

wow I never knew you could grow High quality like that in a cup way to go !!!


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

FUK FUK FUK FUK..........nearly 60 pages I went through collecting peoples pics for the voting comp thread, only to see my laptop completely crash after 2 hours...FFS!!!!!!!!!!

Please bear with me on this.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about you luck bud. I now how you feel, I had my hard drive crash on me a few months back. Luckily I was able to recover everything.

I love the 600 but this thread moves so fast I don't have time to keep up with y'all. I guess that's a good thing because that means everybody loves the 600 as well. If I see some something I want to comment on, it's usually 3 to 4 pages back. That's why I don't comment to much here but that doesn't mean I"m not here. 

Peace to the 6 hundos'


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

Feel free to comment on stuff way back... most of us would know what you are talking about.

Happy Wednesday peeps. Hope the sun stays around a little while for all you across the pond.


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Feel free to comment on stuff way back... most of us would know what you are talking about.
> 
> Happy Wednesday peeps. Hope the sun stays around a little while for all you across the pond.


how many times do you use BM,in your hydro setup?
and do you give water inbetween feedings?


----------



## zibra (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey genuity how r u doing?


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

zibra said:


> Hey genuity how r u doing?


iight,got up this morning,and took out one 600,and put in 400 mh
so now we got HPS>MH>HPS....IM LOVE'IN IT.

how bout you my friend?
you need to get some of them pics up in the 600


----------



## zibra (Sep 28, 2011)

All good with me. I'm very excited to see what would be the end result. Here's a picture of my bud. LOL


----------



## zibra (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going to have a puff, I'll be back.


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

zibra said:


> I'm going to have a puff, I'll be back.


right on,
that allkush is looking dam good,can not wait to see the end myself.


----------



## zibra (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man. I'm switching my lights next week to Sun Pulse 600W 10k for 2 weeks that should be interesting.


----------



## zibra (Sep 28, 2011)

Where r u from genuity?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

whenever i see your posts i instantly think my eyesight just got 4 times better...



zibra said:


> Where r u from genuity?


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

i've been waiting to see the outcome from them bulbs,that plant is going to be beast


----------



## zibra (Sep 28, 2011)

This is one of my best grows for this year.


----------



## zibra (Sep 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> whenever i see your posts i instantly think my eyesight just got 4 times better...


LOL Thanks bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

What's good zibra? Smoke one for me. 



genuity said:


> how many times do you use BM,in your hydro setup?
> and do you give water inbetween feedings?


BM works so fucking good in hydro. I only use it for 24 hours... 48 if I'm lazy and don't feel like changing rez's twice in 2 days. Basically, I'll have the girls on their veg regimen and when they are just the right size I start the switch. Drain the whole rez... put in only water and BM (something like 1ml/ gal... either that or 2.5 ml/gal... I have it written somewhere, lol)... then switch the timer on the lights. The next day, or like I said the day after if I'm lazy, I drain the rez again and put in their first flowering nute recipe. I usually go with a mix of veg/ flower nutes for the first week of 12/12 even though the BM stops the veg action.

That's it. 24 hours, only water and BM. Shit stops them in their tracks. I'm gonna try and find a pic for the peeps who know not what Bushmaster can do. It is the only truly amazing product I have used. I think gravity works well too, but I've never done a side by side to see what exactly it does. BM strait stops the vert stretch you get when going to 12/12. It boggles the mind. Oh, and I start getting pistols a day or two later. Takes at least 3 or 4 days off the flowering cycle (imo).

off to search for pics...

FFS... I have 138 pages of attachments. I found a bunch of other stuff, but no pics of the BM action. Anyways, enjoy... i'm gonna have one more look.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

this shit is movin to fast................could you guys slow down a little........lol..........
so, i got a very good news yesterday, i got hooked up with a lady that has a tent with 2x600 in it and she doesnt know how to grow.........my friend whom i thought had a share in that tent lied to me and the asshole doesnt have ant part in it what so ever so she contacted me and asked if i wanted to do the favor, so, of course i said yes...........

now, the one thing is i'm not sure i know how to set up that shit for good ventilation and shit, but i will post pics as soon as i have that shit up and running for some advice........


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

get some aircooled hoods.. 



potfarmer297 said:


> this shit is movin to fast................could you guys slow down a little........lol..........
> so, i got a very good news yesterday, i got hooked up with a lady that has a tent with 2x600 in it and she doesnt know how to grow.........my friend whom i thought had a share in that tent lied to me and the asshole doesnt have ant part in it what so ever so she contacted me and asked if i wanted to do the favor, so, of course i said yes...........
> 
> now, the one thing is i'm not sure i know how to set up that shit for good ventilation and shit, but i will post pics as soon as i have that shit up and running for some advice........


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

Hell yeah... found them. So in this pic/pics I drew little lines where each new node was on the main stalk of my big menorah bushes. I went to 12/12 for a 2 days in which the plant started stretching like crazy, notice how the nodes were even farther apart then the veg nodes... then I ran BM for 24 hours and got the top node spacing. I think they put on one or two more nodes at the top after this pic, then stopped growing. So there was maybe 2 inches of growth after putting the BM in. And this was Casey Jones for reference.


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

zibra said:


> Where r u from genuity?


 the states,over a pond,and threw the woods.......lol


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html

SORRY IF I MISSED ANYONE, My system crashed a couple of times half way through and I am fuming at the moment so just happy to get this finished. Will do it differnetly next time for sure, lol.

Peace,

DST


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> the states,over a pond,and threw the woods.......lol


Damn this is where u been lol i wonder y i dont c u in the grape god thread thez days lol
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/380322-anyone-growing-grapegod-31.html


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damn this is where u been lol i wonder y i dont c u in the grape god thread thez days lol
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/380322-anyone-growing-grapegod-31.html


i still need to get some pics of the ny purple diesel,
but yea,this is where i b.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> get some aircooled hoods..


Ooohh......I have those, I have or she has 2 easycool8 i think they are with a big ass fan and a huge filter...........
i think ima set it up like this, correct me if I'm wrong ...........filter--hood--hood--fan sucking from them and going in the ceiling...........


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> Ooohh......I have those, I have or she has 2 easycool8 i think they are with a big ass fan and a huge filter...........
> i think ima set it up like this, correct me if I'm wrong ...........filter--hood--hood--fan sucking from them and going in the ceiling...........


or,fan for the filter & fan for the hoods.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

someone can correct me if i'm wrong... but i think its better to push air through the hood rather than pull it.. otherwise you'll be pulling hot air through the fan which can affect it's bearing etc..

i think either way will work but i believe optimal would be filter>fan>hood>hood>out>




potfarmer297 said:


> Ooohh......I have those, I have or she has 2 easycool8 i think they are with a big ass fan and a huge filter...........
> i think ima set it up like this, correct me if I'm wrong ...........filter--hood--hood--fan sucking from them and going in the ceiling...........


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> someone can correct me if i'm wrong... but i think its better to push air through the hood rather than pull it.. otherwise you'll be pulling hot air through the fan which can affect it's bearing etc..
> 
> i think either way will work but i believe optimal would be filter>fan>hood>hood>out>


i think it is better to let the fan suck air.....hood>hood>fan>duct out.
filter>fan>duct out.

imo.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

i've just heard that pulling hot air into your fan can decrease the life of the fan dramatically.... but i agree fans usually do a better job of pulling than pushing..




genuity said:


> i think it is better to let the fan suck air.....hood>hood>fan>duct out.
> filter>fan>duct out.
> 
> imo.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

nahh.....i dont think I'll get fan for filter and fan for hood.............wish i could though........other thing is should i be having air comin in from outside or not??.
the tent is in a room with a cold ac...


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> nahh.....i dont think I'll get fan for filter and fan for hood.............wish i could though........other thing is should i be having air comin in from outside or not??.
> the tent is in a room with a cold ac...


what size fan you got?


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

genuity said:


> what size fan you got?


8 inch fan just like the size of the hood.............i think its 590 cfm...and the tent size 120x120x79

edit: sorry got the tent size wrong, the size is 98x55x79..


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

the tent it self is aprox. 235 cubic feet, the fan is almost double that......


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2011)

Whoa, serious deja vu with the fan configuration debate. I think it also depends on the location of the tent and the ambient temps. I don't have a cooling fixture so I can't say for sure but I'll throw what I think anyway. If you have access to fresh air, or the tent is in a cool place like a basement, then I would draw that air through the fixtures and out, and use the inline and filter to draw out heat and odor to the exhaust. I'm pretty sure that's what genuity said. Sorry if it's redundant.


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 28, 2011)

Im running Filter>Hood>Fan>Exhaust, creates a lot of negative pressure in the tent but i dont mind. Almost want to remove the filter but its already attached and im lazy. lol


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 28, 2011)

instead of trying to read threw 2,800 posts....who here has grown/or is growing with the 600w MH/HPS setup in a 36"x36"x78"?????????? Fits about 4 plants

just wondering what kind of bud's to expect...i know alot has to do with type of plant....but in general...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> instead of trying to read threw 2,800 posts....who here has grown/or is growing with the 600w MH/HPS setup in a 36"x36"x78"?????????? Fits about 4 plants
> 
> just wondering what kind of bud's to expect...i know alot has to do with type of plant....but in general...


 Quite a few of us. Me included. What are ya looking to know?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> just wondering what kind of bud's to expect...i know alot has to do with type of plant....but in general...


uhhh... if you do things right I would expect fat buds. does that answer the question?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2011)

You don't have to read the pages here for that kind of info. The pictures speak for themselves. Just go back even a few pages and you will see.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> the tent it self is aprox. 235 cubic feet, the fan is almost double that......



get a variable fan speed controller...they become priceless after awhile. specially with ambient temp changes. 

as far as the venting debate goes...Im all about pulling. for two reasons. 1. you have much more cfm loss pushing through turns and curves 2. You run the risk of blowing your ducting off your hoods. therefor pushing more heat into your room.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> get a variable fan speed controller...they become priceless after awhile. specially with ambient temp changes.
> 
> as far as the venting debate goes...Im all about pulling. for two reasons. 1. you have much more cfm loss pushing through turns and curves 2. You run the risk of blowing your ducting off your hoods. therefor pushing more heat into your room.


 Point 2 is a good point.

Edit. Getting back to you on the Mesa. That's nice gear. So that's a guitar rig, what's your style? I know how broad that question is but if you could put it in a nutshell.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

here's a few shots of what i got goin, this was taken today, day 30 of 12/12...
there's 10 ladies in the pic...................think i can pull of 1 lbs???.....
right now they are just getting bio flores by canna and some bud candy as i cannot seem to get my hands on the canna bio booster.........so no i don't know what to use to get some extra weight and size on the buds.........



1 tent different strains............
darkstar by thseeds
kushage by thseeds
burmese kush i think also by thseeds...


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Point 2 is a good point.


ya I know my zip ties and hose clamps are solid...but I'm overly cautious. 

Last thing I want to do is come home 5 hours later to a room thats 120 degrees


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> here's a few shots of what i got goin, this was taken today, day 30 of 12/12...
> there's 10 ladies in the pic...................think i can pull of 1 lbs???.....
> right now they are just getting bio flores by canna and some bud candy as i cannot seem to get my hands on the canna bio booster.........so no i don't know what to use to get some extra weight and size on the buds.........
> 
> ...


wow your a th seeds gear head huh...cool

I'm in a darkstar competition ....10 seeds for the price of shipping, and th seeds is picking the winner of best journal kept...giving away prizes and whatnot...I'm just interest in the seeds. The BK is awesome smoke.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> get a variable fan speed controller...they become priceless after awhile. specially with ambient temp changes.
> 
> as far as the venting debate goes...Im all about pulling. for two reasons. 1. you have much more cfm loss pushing through turns and curves 2. You run the risk of blowing your ducting off your hoods. therefor pushing more heat into your room.


To that point, if you have any 'leaks' in the system you are going to be shooting hot air into the room. I'm all for pulling as well. Negative pressure beats positive pressure in my world. Plus neg pressure is supposed to make your bulbs last longer. My fan has lasted me a long time and it's cheaper to replace than my nice bulb.

And of course, pulling just works with how my room is setup, lol... so it's an easy choice.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 28, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> instead of trying to read threw 2,800 posts....who here has grown/or is growing with the 600w MH/HPS setup in a 36"x36"x78"?????????? Fits about 4 plants
> 
> just wondering what kind of bud's to expect...i know alot has to do with type of plant....but in general...


I used to grow in a 3x3 and pulled huge buds but it also depends on the strains your trying to grow. Different strains = different size buds. 

On the air debate, pulling is the way to go.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

HID bulbs work better with air being pulled over them, it's to do with the pressure of the bulb, and I have checked this with my mate who is a Bsc electrical engineer and designs lighting systems and shiznot for buildings. So always better to pull air over lights according to the pro's.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

If you haven't yet, get over and check the pics and vote away.

Peace,

DST


DST said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html
> 
> SORRY IF I MISSED ANYONE, My system crashed a couple of times half way through and I am fuming at the moment so just happy to get this finished. Will do it differnetly next time for sure, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> To that point, if you have any 'leaks' in the system you are going to be shooting hot air into the room. I'm all for pulling as well. Negative pressure beats positive pressure in my world. Plus neg pressure is supposed to make your bulbs last longer. My fan has lasted me a long time and it's cheaper to replace than my nice bulb.
> 
> And of course, pulling just works with how my room is setup, lol... so it's an easy choice.


lol my 400 cfm hydro farm fans are more expensive then my bulbs...fan = $100 1k bulb = $49, 600 watt bulb = (idk cause my bulb came with my eballast) I run a sylvania...people say they are junk, but my buds say different. Although I want to try an EYE out.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

I got a 465 cfm fan for $80 and I'm using an 1kw EYE. I got it for $60 with no box... but the source has dried up and I'm really not looking forward to paying 150 or whatever they are new. I could go cheaper, but to me they really do make a difference. I have no proof, but I will say the light they give off is really pretty, lol. I couldn't look at strait orange light anymore. Grow is in my bedroom and i'm home all day.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> wow your a th seeds gear head huh...cool
> 
> I'm in a darkstar competition ....10 seeds for the price of shipping, and th seeds is picking the winner of best journal kept...giving away prizes and whatnot...I'm just interest in the seeds. The BK is awesome smoke.




the th seeds i got were all freebies that i got when ordering from attitude.........first time growing them.......
the kushage smeels very good and the burmese also........


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

ya I've found the 1ks for $75 shipped, basically I'm paying like $30 more for 15k more lumens and mixed spectrum. I'll try one out sooner or later.

BTW, those LA police station and academy sticker shots are awesome man....but. I had to go with Dr. Amber.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> wow your a th seeds gear head huh...cool
> 
> I'm in a darkstar competition ....10 seeds for the price of shipping, and th seeds is picking the winner of best journal kept...giving away prizes and whatnot...I'm just interest in the seeds. The BK is awesome smoke.


 
you have the link for the darkstar competition, i'd like to see some other grows and how they turn out..


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> you have the link for the darkstar competition, i'd like to see some other grows and how they turn out..


hasn't started yet. will soon, I cant link you to the forum I'm speaking of or I'll be temp banned here on RIU....wouldn't be the first time 

But I've seen it grown out a few times, and each pheno looks and sounds exactly like the site describes....but doesn't turn as purple as most would like.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> ya I've found the 1ks for $75 shipped, basically I'm paying like $30 more for 15k more lumens and mixed spectrum. I'll try one out sooner or later.
> 
> BTW, those LA police station and academy sticker shots are awesome man....but. I had to go with Dr. Amber.


The academy sticker was fun, but I was seriously shitting myself with the police station one. About a minutes after I did it a cop was flying down the road at me with sirens blazing... I was sure dude was coming for me. I was running through different stories in my head... thinking I should delete everything on the camera... Luckily he kept going.

I thought of a few snarky remarks to make about your choice in voting... but I'll refrain.

What kind of guitar(s) do you have?

EDIT: Beautiful gargoyles you got there G. They look like a proud bunch.


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2011)

the hidden garden......and its gargoyles.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 28, 2011)

I also got a couple acoustics, takamine EG3 and some old POS ibanez. 






jigfresh said:


> The academy sticker was fun, but I was seriously shitting myself with the police station one. About a minutes after I did it a cop was flying down the road at me with sirens blazing... I was sure dude was coming for me. I was running through different stories in my head... thinking I should delete everything on the camera... Luckily he kept going.
> 
> I thought of a few snarky remarks to make about your choice in voting... but I'll refrain.
> 
> What kind of guitar(s) do you have?


I don't think I could have done it...I cant stand to be within 30 feet of a cop....let alone thousands. 

Dr. got me cause of the snow angle picture with the doll, I had tears coming from my eyes I laughed so hard.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

now now, be nice J, lol. 


jigfresh said:


> The academy sticker was fun, but I was seriously shitting myself with the police station one. About a minutes after I did it a cop was flying down the road at me with sirens blazing... I was sure dude was coming for me. I was running through different stories in my head... thinking I should delete everything on the camera... Luckily he kept going.
> 
> I thought of a few snarky remarks to make about your choice in voting... but I'll refrain.
> 
> ...


HOLY MOLEY.....I think I pooped, lol. The 600 Club Uitsmeijter DOGs!!!


genuity said:


> View attachment 1810559View attachment 1810558View attachment 1810554View attachment 1810549View attachment 1810547
> the hidden garden......and its gargoyles.





lambofgod said:


> View attachment 1810567View attachment 1810568View attachment 1810570View attachment 1810573View attachment 1810574
> 
> I also got a couple acoustics, takamine EG3 and some old POS ibanez.
> 
> ...


Oh no, guitars, wait until Doobiebrother gets here.....gonna be a whole gang of rockers on the thread (just to let you know, I have the post of Triangle player in the 600 band, so that one is taken, savyy!?!?! lol.) No trying to sneak in behind my back with your musical talents


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2011)

DOG bites man

Yield was so nice that I was able to share some DOG with a few friends and the reports have been so consistant about the vicious DOG attacks that are occuring that I have had to field questions about whether she was rabid (and if they could have some more)...which I assured them that she was not (and ?), just a hard bite.


so beware of the DOGS


cof
They're only available here
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

I never thought I'd say "I want to get bitten by a DOG". Lovely looking 'bitch' you got there. Plate full of fantastic.

Link Bump:
DOG for sale


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Whats up 600 just dropping in to say all is well and things are looking up for me now and the home front also to say that every thing here is looking real good still have a lot of catching up to do and i will but until then let me just say well done 600 and see you soon!!


----------



## greenthumbsman (Sep 28, 2011)

heres an update on my autos -plus my el qluimista wich is nL/ak 47 still way early in bud but plants are only 28 days old so they are doing pretty damn good i like autos so far but well see in the end if i just stick with my bf blue cheese ///////el alquimista


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2011)

So an update...some of my clones are actually rooting!!
This is my 1st time cloning and getting roots!!
I thought since I ws deep into flowering this time would be unsuccessful as well.
So when is it time to put the clones in dirt?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So an update...some of my clones are actually rooting!!
> This is my 1st time cloning and getting roots!!
> I thought since I ws deep into flowering this time would be unsuccessful as well.
> So when is it time to put the clones in dirt?


I would say when they have a decent amount of roots coming out of your rooting medium. Also if you cloned in flower, I would suggest revegging under lights for at least a month before throwing back into flower, or taking fresh cuts off of them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Chemband


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I would say when they have a decent amount of roots coming out of your rooting medium. Also if you cloned in flower, I would suggest revegging under lights for at least a month before throwing back into flower, or taking fresh cuts off of them.


 thanx, they are gonna reveg for a while


----------



## BongKong420 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello everyone I am back!!!!! Wow everyones grows are looking awesome!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy fuckin shit fellas. Epic night of baseball. Not sure if anyone else watched, but it was absolutely UNbelievable. Just NO WAY all that just happened. Wow!

What up bongkong.


----------



## chickengutz (Sep 28, 2011)

CRAZIEST fucking night of baseball EVER, just amazing!


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> hasn't started yet. will soon, I cant link you to the forum I'm speaking of or I'll be temp banned here on RIU....wouldn't be the first time
> 
> But I've seen it grown out a few times, and each pheno looks and sounds exactly like the site describes....but doesn't turn as purple as most would like.


you get banned from here for sharing a link????.......................ouch!!.....lmao


----------



## potfarmer297 (Sep 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Chemband


 
how the hell do you grow such a plant dude???........................you givin it steroids or some shit like that??......


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

Since COF has posted such a nice DOG picture I felt it fitting since I am currently walking around like a DOG with his tail between his legs.

My sincere apologies to WHODAT for me being a dumbass and missing you on the voting poll. I have updated it now and hopefully it won't ruin the chances of you winning AGAIN! lol.

Sorry bru, you know the 600 loves ya!!!! And I also do, in manly, pass you a fat joint sort of way

Peace, DST


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 29, 2011)

Good morning fellow six hundos!!!

Sorry i not been on checking the pages lately...(who won the club600 picture competition by the way??)... doing the catch up, but it has recently been chop time, and i guess i have just been ABUSING the stash, and havent realy had any time to do anything ..(mainly cos i been on my ass on the sofa!!lol)..anyways... going to have a change around in systems this run. but my god do i miss the bubble buckets already ....so simple!!!!!lol

This time i am going for nft tray 424, with 5 lil ladies to try n bang a quick grow in before christmas.
Got 5 ladies in there now , thinking more plants and less veg time should get a half decent yield?? any thoughts??

Running Canna range again , hydro vega and flores,..need some cannazyme n rhizo too
....hhhmmm reminder. Ta.
also i got sold Canna AKTrivator?? soil mould thing...he did say that i could use it in hydro but its says soil all over it??!!?? have no idea what it was, 
but i was bit smashed, so it went in the bag anyway . Any info from u guys on this product would be great!!

anyways got a mate round to help, its all up n runnig ladies in, just being fed wtaer till they are fully out the big blocks.?? correct/ wrong??

The main reasin why i am telling so much info on this, is i am a virgin at this method, and i know all you guys got bags of info and dont mind sharing  
So i will be asking many questions chaps. 

Happy Growin Every1

Regards,
TMS


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a question for the 600, i cant find an answer on google. What has happened to the skin you used to get on a cold cup of tea?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

got sumat to do with the milk i think... have you switched to 2% lol?



mr west said:


> I have a question for the 600, i cant find an answer on google. What has happened to the skin you used to get on a cold cup of tea?


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

nah full fat organic ftw.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> someone can correct me if i'm wrong... but i think its better to push air through the hood rather than pull it.. otherwise you'll be pulling hot air through the fan which can affect it's bearing etc.
> 
> think either way will work but i believe optimal would be filter>fan>hood>hood>out>


Here's the thing about a fan, one side is sucking while the other side is blowing, no? I have read it is better to push air through the lights which is supposed to lengthen the life of the fan due to not sucking hot air through the fan. I personally find it difficult to push air through my lights using flexible ducting so I suck the hot air through my lights and out.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

Evening 600. Hope you have all voted.....


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just did!!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 29, 2011)

A little group shot for the pr0n lovers here at the 6 double 0


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening 600. Hope you have all voted.....


I checked out all the lovely entries earlier, decided who to vote for and then forgot to vote 
Thanks for the reminder bru! I got my vote in now and have to say that everyone went above and beyond for this competition. I hope to take part in whatever the next one is.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Sep 29, 2011)

*This Burmese turned into a BEAST!!!!!* *I had to move other plants outta the way and she is taking up damn near 4 square feet, which is half the tent!* *3.5 weeks flowering...
















*


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet plant. I got a Burmese seedling that just broke ground the other day. Hope mine looks as good as yours.


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 29, 2011)

damn bros looking great cant wait to be to that point again, just started my 1st 600 grow doing 6 hydro 6 soil if anyones interested please check out could use some insite


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2011)

hey 600s i wish i could be apart of your club but alas, i am currently stuck with cfl (temporarily that is)

anyway, could you, would you please take a look https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/471600-needs-help-pics-i-am.html i asked mah buddy jiggy and he said to hola at you fine bunch of people  as you may know more about seeds and babies. 

very thankful for any and all information you may have, i look and i look but i don't see any leaves that quite look like these...be cool everyone and this toke is for you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/471600-needs-help-pics-i-am.html i dropped the link in there but it seems to have disappeared


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2011)

well wtf, it's gone again??? ok anyway, it's in the plant problem section here let me drop the link again https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/471600-needs-help-pics-i-am.html <<<now it should be right over here


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

lol.. it's there... links just kinda don't show up in text very well on RIU. Thanks for having a look (to whoever does that is).

Nice looking plant there Swamp. That one seriously is a monster.

I discovered tonight that one of my cat's must be smoking too much. He's gone rasta:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2011)

holy shit jiggy that looks just like lucky when shes had too much nip


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2011)

check out how big mr moose is gettn!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

looking well sprawled out there, lol.
Will take a peak at your Q in a min. Feel free to stick around, not everyone grows with 600's here, lol.


mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 1813032View attachment 1813031View attachment 1813030 check out how big mr moose is gettn!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone else have a strain that they tried growing and didn't succeed? I mean like a seed that didnt sprout or a plant that died or something similar? The first seeds I tried growing where belladonna from paradise seeds and they all went hermie and died, it's my ''one that got away''. Well that was 8 years ago and I think It deserves revisit.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a cat called moostick who gets affectionately called moose


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Does anyone else have a strain that they tried growing and didn't succeed? I mean like a seed that didnt sprout or a plant that died or something similar? The first seeds I tried growing where belladonna from paradise seeds and they all went hermie and died, it's my ''one that got away''. Well that was 8 years ago and I think It deserves revisit.


El nino got 5 seeds but none came up lol, thats was years ago and ive fell out with ghs after that and the rest lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

I have had seeds that haven't germed, but I put that down to the way I have treated them, the substrate, or being lax with water (that naughty water that you get).


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah my early attempts were poor at best


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 30, 2011)

It's worse when they germ sprout then flop out and die


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 30, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> damn bros looking great cant wait to be to that point again, just started my 1st 600 grow doing 6 hydro 6 soil if anyones interested please check out could use some insite


Start the soil 1st unless you got 2 lights/2 rooms as the hydro will fly up a LOT faster i had to flower my girls in coco early because the 3 i had in NFT grew huge in no time at all so now it's either NFT or coco not 2 together for me


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> lol.. it's there... links just kinda don't show up in text very well on RIU. Thanks for having a look (to whoever does that is).
> 
> Nice looking plant there Swamp. That one seriously is a monster.
> 
> I discovered tonight that one of my cat's must be smoking too much. He's gone rasta:


And we now have a rasta cat to take care of the rasta mice lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Does anyone else have a strain that they tried growing and didn't succeed? I mean like a seed that didnt sprout or a plant that died or something similar? The first seeds I tried growing where belladonna from paradise seeds and they all went hermie and died, it's my ''one that got away''. Well that was 8 years ago and I think It deserves revisit.


I got some buddha seeds that looked good before I tried popping them. Out of ten seeds I had 3 healthy males and 7 seeds that died shortly after germ or never germed at all. FAWK!


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> It's worse when they germ sprout then flop out and die


thats what happend to my last ogk seed the other day


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 30, 2011)

It's seems to happen alot lately. I lost a blueberry seed (only one I had) the same way. It just sprouts and flops


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

One of the OG Kush seeds I had also done that......must be going around, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

Still getting mad sun, so just in to catch-up and thought i'd leave a shot of my DOG. This was the first bean i popped, and with the other's i done at the time and have since this is still a top contender for K.O effect coupled with a really smooth and Lem. fresh smoke!

BIG-UP THE DOG Woof Woof






Big Up The DOG Woof Woof

good week-end all

cinder's


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

Fakkin loverly cinders!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is one of the DOGS who turned 9 weeks today and appears to be 100% cloudy before chop





will be back shortly


cof


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> I have a cat called moostick who gets affectionately called moose


lol moostick  mr moose had the name moufasa when our vet gave him to us (he was a rescue found by some kids and brought into the office) and i brought him home and said to my gf, why would anyone name a kitten moustafa? she said no is it probably moufasa from lion king? *shrugs shoulders* i didn't see lion king, i think he looks like a moose to me 

anyone else remember mr moose from captain kanagroo?


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 30, 2011)

I loved Captain Kangaroo and Mr green jeans when I was a kid.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

After manicure.





from breeders boutique
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


cof


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I loved Captain Kangaroo and Mr green jeans when I was a kid.


haha me too, and bunny rabbit dropping the ping pong balls...i'm trying to be mr green jeans but it's not going too well, i appear to be killing most things i plant :-/

http://timstvshowcase.com/kangaroo.html


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

I love it. It's raining cats and DOGs in here. Nice cindy... and cof. Both looking lovely.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

Jigfresh

Your prayers seem to work well. Shortly after you posted that, I started to get better...and it seems Tony Stewart, who had gone winless, has won two in a row...how about a little help with my powerball ticket?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

Well it all really depends. Are you gonna fly us out to have a party when you win? (ala Heads Up) If so, I'll get right on it, lol. Lately I've been a bit down, and when I am I try to do things for other people, usually makes me feel better. I think all the doing things for others has made the heavens shine upon me. First Tony wins twice in a row, then the greatest night of baseball ever happened. And I was watching all 3 either with my wife or with friends. Now if the ganja gods could smile on my plants a little, things would be perfect.

About my plants... looks like the herijuana is going to make it after all. Still not sure about the j-1. The dog's are looking lovely. I hope to start 12/12 very soon... but need some more roots on some of them to get things going.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

Good philosophy.
I was thinking of a party in the dam (good idea Heads Up). DST said he had a hotel hook up, so we just need the funds.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Good philosophy.
> I was thinking of a party in the dam (good idea Heads Up). DST said he had a hotel hook up, so we just need the funds.
> 
> 
> cof


Hey everyone, good day. Just hopped on checking things out. The Dam get together would be awesome. Thought about pooling together for lottery tickets like they do at work places and such. Then I thought of group lottery prize winners and how they get on the news talking about what they all do, yada yada. Could you picture us lot showing up to pick up prize winnings all high and wearing our BB T's. "Pot Smokers Hit The Big One!" "News At Eleven."


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

Gnarly Dog COF, Look's damn close to the one running around my way, You must know the breeder !


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Gnarly Dog COF, Look's damn close to the one running around my way, You must know the breeder !


 Thank you, she looks almost as good as yours. The breeder has been known to lurk around.

 
cof


----------



## Marlowe (Sep 30, 2011)

What up my favorite fam... I miss you guys, wish I was stiill growing!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Marlowe, good to see you round. Stop by more often.

Wish me luck guys.... new next door neighbors moving in.


----------



## Marlowe (Sep 30, 2011)

I will Jig... Everybodys stuff looks good. Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

this week just keeps getting better-n-better................
come november,ill be closeing on my first home.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

4 pages, done lolo


curious old fart said:


> Good philosophy.
> I was thinking of a party in the dam (good idea Heads Up). DST said he had a hotel hook up, so we just need the funds.
> 
> 
> cof


 FTW. Iv been putting money aside for a trip to the dam, been a dream of mine since I was 13 lol. Will most likely be out in 6-8 months 


Marlowe said:


> What up my favorite fam... I miss you guys, wish I was stiill growing!


 Hey marlowe, hope all is ok with your situation  stop by more often 


genuity said:


> this week just keeps getting better-n-better................
> come november,ill be closeing on my first home.


 Congrats G man!  cheers.


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks whodat,hope your well.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 30, 2011)

Now that's what you call a dedicated 6'er, Your a better man than me whodat. When I get that far behind I gotta just skim thought the posts to get caught up. I'm kind of quite person by nature. I'd rather just listen and absorb the info. But I"m trying to change my ways by posting a little more here in the six.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

Marlowe

Good to see you around, your expertise is always welcome.

Geniuty

Welcome to the world of the mortaged...wouldn't have it any other way...that's your leak to fix now.


cof


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

man your telling me,i have spet $24,???,in the last 4 yrs,in rent.........fukkin rent!!
not no more,i tell ya.


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 30, 2011)

I hear that, bought my first house a yr and a half ago. It's a bit more than what i was paying in rent, but now my $ comes back to me in equity and ownership!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

genuity said:


> man your telling me,i have spet $24,???,in the last 4 yrs,in rent.........fukkin rent!!
> not no more,i tell ya.


We all work hard for our money and we have to make it work for us. Good move into ownership...what's the design of your new grow room?

One of the people that received some DOG has reported being bitten hard from over-indulging...he's learned a new respect...and not to be greedy.

 
cof


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> We all work hard for our money and we have to make it work for us. Good move into ownership...what's the design of your new grow room?
> 
> One of the people that received some DOG has reported being bitten hard from over-indulging...he's learned a new respect...and not to be greedy.
> 
> ...


haha,its going to be a good one..

ouch,them dog bites hurt.


----------



## Marlowe (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey marlowe, hope all is ok with your situation  stop by more often 

Saul Goodman!... Im kinda land locked _by_ my grandmothers Alzheimers. As soon as she doesn t know who I am Im going to Denver. I did set up an residence in Ft. Collins and got a Medicard in case the charges do drop on me here.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> Hey marlowe, hope all is ok with your situation  stop by more often
> 
> Saul Goodman!... Im kinda land locked _by_ my grandmothers Alzheimers. As soon as she doesn t know who I am Im going to Denver. I did set up an residence in Ft. Collins and got a Medicard in case the charges do drop on me here.


"As soon as she doesn t know who I am Im going to Denver." lol Thanks for the chuckle, but at the same time Im sorry to hear that... Iv seen that alzheimer's too many times. 
I love fort collins, Im kinda getting sick of denver and the people that live in the area.
Keep us posted eh!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2011)

I chopped the Blue Dream, the two Afghan Kush x Raspberry Cough and the two little plants that went 12/12 from rooted clone today. The two colas next to the Big Bloom are from the two Afghan x Raspberry Cough. I couldn't resist taking the pic of the happy turtle I found in my garage


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to see you're up and running again cof and genuity, there is no better feeling than owning your home. It is a wonderful piece of security.

Nice looking grows fellas, I'll have an update on sunday at the start of week four of 12/12.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

He looks very happy lol happy harvest time Dez, cheers!


----------



## Marlowe (Sep 30, 2011)

I love buds in the place of boners... definately as funny as farts.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree with ya Marlowe and thanks Whodat. First harvest in a little while so I'm glad it was a small one to get me back in the swing of things. Next one will be a bit bigger as I just put 7 plants in the tent to take the place of the above plants. There's 3 more Afghan Kush x Raspberry Cough, a Sour Alien, a Platinum Bubba, Blackberry Kush and one other that the label fell off of at some point when it was in the cloner so it will be a surprise, hehe.
These are all bigger at the start of flower than any of the ones were that I just harvested. I've got a plan to step up the grow a bit too that I'll post pics of in a couple weeks when things are settled.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

New Blue Diesel at 8 weeks and harvest.







cof


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 30, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Start the soil 1st unless you got 2 lights/2 rooms as the hydro will fly up a LOT faster i had to flower my girls in coco early because the 3 i had in NFT grew huge in no time at all so now it's either NFT or coco not 2 together for me


thanks bro for the input much appreciated already started the soil too i plan on doing all hydro next run just want to work everything out 1st if anything always have my greenhouse to put things in


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 30, 2011)

damn bro very beautiful


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2011)

She's purdy COF....Nice my friend


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2011)

Wifey ordered a TV stand cabinet deal that just came today but is damaged  so I just opened a claim with UPS. I'm wondering how long this process will take in order to get a replacement or refund. Anyone have experience with this?
Our new TV is fooking sweet so I really hoped to be putting this together tonight so I can hook up the TV. I guess I'll just have to wait until our wall mount gets here instead before experiencing HD 1080p with a 480Hz processor ;/
It does 3D too but I don't really care about that unless wifey wants to watch 3D pr0n, haha


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

3d pr0n for FTW lolol

Looking lovely cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

3D pr0n, lol. Watch out... it's coming at us... duck, lol. I'm scared to look at porn on my big TV... it's so big I think I might get scared.



genuity said:


> this week just keeps getting better-n-better................
> come november,ill be closeing on my first home.


I couldn't think of better news. That's great G. Like the others said, there is nothing better. You own little plot of heaven. And yeah... you gotta fix fucking everything. That part kinda sucks, but I do enjoy earning my keep by working on shit. It'll be good you getting your inspectors license, you'll be learning about all the stuff that goes into houses. (sorry, you already know that, but I like to be captain obvious sometimes)



Dropastone said:


> Now that's what you call a dedicated 6'er, Your a better man than me whodat. When I get that far behind I gotta just skim thought the posts to get caught up. I'm kind of quite person by nature. I'd rather just listen and absorb the info. But I"m trying to change my ways by posting a little more here in the six.


It's good to have you speak up brother. That way we can get to know you better. And that's what makes the 6 so wonderful. We get to know really fucking awesome folks... that happen to grow really fucking awesome weed. I would like to skim over pages... but I'm just sure there's something priceless in what I'm skipping, and I'm usually right. And thanks to you Dropa I have a college football team to root for. Go Irish!!!



whodatnation said:


> "As soon as she doesn t know who I am Im going to Denver." lol Thanks for the chuckle, but at the same time Im sorry to hear that... Iv seen that alzheimer's too many times.
> I love fort collins, Im kinda getting sick of denver and the people that live in the area.
> Keep us posted eh!


There's always room up on my mountain whodat. Would love to be neighbors with you. It's cheap and peeps leave you alone... just a bit of snow to deal with. And you'd always know someone who could watch the grow room if you needed a vacation.

Beautiful NBD cof, lol. How's that for a bunch of letter, hahahaha.

New neighbors have a SHIT TON of stuff. It's remarkable. Plus two little fucking yap dogs. Yip yip yip yip yip yip yip yip yip. I think you get the drift.

peace to all my friends here. Really good to see you marlowe. I know I said it already, but I really mean it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

haha fukin cracking me up jig. Thanks for the invite my friend, I may take you up on a visit next time im in cali though  sorry to hear about the yipyap dogs lol maybe give them some "special" dog treats to calm them down wink wink. I hope the people are cool though.




Is it me or does my hand look small in these pics lol

Ak day 35~~~
Let the bulking begin!


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 30, 2011)

now thats one lovely cola very very nice bro


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn whodat. You just keep outdoing yourself. That one cola's gonna be half a pound itself. I swear you special ordered 10,000w HPS light somewhere and you are just saying they are 1k's lol. Talking about taking a trip to the dam... you could BUY the dam with all that herb.


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 30, 2011)

It's looking like your on easy street with all those fat cola's. Do you got a army to help you trim all that? Looking nice bro.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Whodat, nice cola!
I had a few super long colas under the 1K but they weren't nearly as fat as that one. They were kind of skinny.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

whodat
daaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnn
wonder what she gonna look like when she grows up.

jigfresh,
does one of your cat's have a "bad additude"? I've got one that the dogs cut a wide path away from.


cof


----------



## Dropastone (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey jig most of the time I'm pretty busy but this past week I ain't had nothing going on so I've had time to do some reading. Although if I'm away for a few days and don't have a chance to log on, I'm usually need deep in posts when I enter the 6 and sometimes I just don't have the time to read everything. 

I know you've all been on there at some point and said aw shit I got like 4 pages to read and by the time you've read four pages you got another one to read. 

But dag nabbit I'm gonna start making the time for the 6.

Peace.


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

dam whodat,you sure them buds are day 35?,you know flowering dose not start for 2 weeks in 12/12.......lol-j/k
"let the bulk start",now where in the hell you gonna get more bud on them things?.....lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy Cola whodat! That's crazy wild! As far as Jig feeding the neighbor dogs Scoobie snacks, I can hear the neighbors now. "We've never seen them so friendly with strangers before. You must have a way with animals". He'llnever get them off his doorstep.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha you guys are killing me  Thanks.
I am very pleased to say that cola is in between 2- 6 double o's  one hps one mh  those 6ers put in work. 


Like I said, let the bulking begin,, these are going to be some fatties. Will definitely have to call in support for the trimming mission  
Def on easy street for now  trying to decide if I want my steak on the cast iron skillet or on the grill..... Decisions decisions. 
I hope everyone is well... Burn it if you got it.
Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2011)

for some dam reason,steak on the cast iron,sounds/smells good late nite.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

genuity said:


> for some dam reason,steak on the cast iron,sounds/smells good late nite.


I know, I have a really well seasoned skillet too... thinking...

lol you had me double check my days, confirmed 35 days  The stench is getting really strong and opening the doors for even a moment is filing my place with skunky rotten funk, bad thing is its only gonna get worse,, much worse... I'll figure something out soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Wifey ordered a TV stand cabinet deal that just came today but is damaged  so I just opened a claim with UPS. I'm wondering how long this process will take in order to get a replacement or refund. Anyone have experience with this?
> Our new TV is fooking sweet so I really hoped to be putting this together tonight so I can hook up the TV. I guess I'll just have to wait until our wall mount gets here instead before experiencing HD 1080p with a 480Hz processor ;/
> It does 3D too but I don't really care about that unless wifey wants to watch 3D pr0n, haha


In a few years we may all be sharing 3D bud pR0n here instead of these simple 2D visual castrations we only "think" we enjoy now...
And Smellovision...
...mmm...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

Im all for the smeelyvision thingy Doob.Bro. Just finnished feeding a hungry baby, so got the rest of the ' wee hour's ' to catch some R.U.I time. My internet has been down for week's and ive been catching a glance hear n there but Na' Gid. 

Thats some killer looking A.K whodat. WOW !

I'm just trying to find the post's from yest that jinxed me! The floppy seedling one. I had never had a seedling get to that point and just keel, but i soon got to see one when i got in. Going to get a wee snap of this poor soul. 

Peace All

cgg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Im all for the smeelyvision thingy Doob.Bro. Just finnished feeding a hungry baby, so got the rest of the ' wee hour's ' to catch some R.U.I time. My internet has been down for week's and ive been catching a glance hear n there but Na' Gid.
> 
> Thats some killer looking A.K whodat. WOW !
> 
> ...


i found an extra long seedling inside on of my flowering corleone kush pots that has been on 12/12 in that pot goin on 6 weeks. this aint the first time and i have no idea what it is! Guess that what i got for recycling that soil... again.


----------



## Marlowe (Sep 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha fukin cracking me up jig. Thanks for the invite my friend, I may take you up on a visit next time im in cali though  sorry to hear about the yipyap dogs lol maybe give them some "special" dog treats to calm them down wink wink. I hope the people are cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have to use Pornhub tonight... Thanks Whodat!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a quick update on the girls:
Day 21 since final transplant and switching to 12/12 lighting























Herijuana \/\/\/













Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and? \/\/\/













C4/Casey (LST'd and beautifully, perfectly bushy now) \/\/\/












Will have a better update after I've re-adjusted the shelf height and done some other chores.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2011)

DoobieBrother

Looking good. You're obviously doing something right.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2011)

Ugh!!!
Took the tv out of the box, hooked it up and it's fooked up. Makes a popping sound from the speakers and the video kind of hesitates and then catches up whenever you hear the pop noise. Now we have to send it back and wait for a replacement so we're bumming pretty hard. The kids were disappointed too because wifey rented Transformers 3 for us all to watch together.
I'm sure we'll be happy when it's all said and done but for now...

My brother has the same tv and loves it so I'm sure it's just a fluke


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> DoobieBrother
> 
> Looking good. You're obviously doing something right.
> 
> ...


Thanks COF! (In more ways than one)
Has been a relief to start up the garden again, and I'm liking the vigor of the selection of plants.
Getting more pleased every day, which is a good feeling!


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

Happy Morning DOG nugs to all!!!!!! WE like a good manicuring.


curious old fart said:


> After manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hotel hook up = DST hoose! lol.



curious old fart said:


> Good philosophy.
> I was thinking of a party in the dam (good idea Heads Up). DST said he had a hotel hook up, so we just need the funds.
> 
> 
> cof


 
Now I was laughing at this, how funny would that be.


duchieman said:


> Hey everyone, good day. Just hopped on checking things out. The Dam get together would be awesome. Thought about pooling together for lottery tickets like they do at work places and such. Then I thought of group lottery prize winners and how they get on the news talking about what they all do, yada yada. Could you picture us lot showing up to pick up prize winnings all high and wearing our BB T's. "Pot Smokers Hit The Big One!" "News At Eleven."





Marlowe said:


> What up my favorite fam... I miss you guys, wish I was stiill growing!


Nice to see you MArlowe, funny, I was just telling someone the other day about that MAtress joke, lol.



genuity said:


> this week just keeps getting better-n-better................
> come november,ill be closeing on my first home.


Big congratulations to you bru. I guess with the down turn in the housing market it's a good time to actually buy if you got the $pondools.



genuity said:


> man your telling me,i have spet $24,???,in the last 4 yrs,in rent.........fukkin rent!!
> not no more,i tell ya.


Indeed, funny thing though, I bought my first place when I was 19 years old, it cost me 22500, lol. My mortgage was much cheaper than renting though, but as you can imagine it wasn't really in a great part of town (a guy got axed to death on my front doorstep one AFTERNOON, broad daylight for example ) I did rent the property out for some years, but got bored with the hassle so sold up 10 years later. for....wait for it..........22500, lol. Not a single sheckle in equity made. Funny. Still paid less than renting though.



Dezracer said:


> I chopped the Blue Dream, the two Afghan Kush x Raspberry Cough and the two little plants that went 12/12 from rooted clone today. The two colas next to the Big Bloom are from the two Afghan x Raspberry Cough. I couldn't resist taking the pic of the happy turtle I found in my garage


SO that'l be the BOX for the TV, that you need to send back? lol. Are you sending them any weed when you send it back Dez? hehehe.



curious old fart said:


> New Blue Diesel at 8 weeks and harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's doesn't help the morning boner cof, lmao.



whodatnation said:


> haha fukin cracking me up jig. Thanks for the invite my friend, I may take you up on a visit next time im in cali though  sorry to hear about the yipyap dogs lol maybe give them some "special" dog treats to calm them down wink wink. I hope the people are cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I have posted this before, but lmfao...Tiny Hands, Like Fingers with Pringles!!!!!
[youtube]DmFe66JY9K8[/youtube]



Dezracer said:


> Ugh!!!
> Took the tv out of the box, hooked it up and it's fooked up. Makes a popping sound from the speakers and the video kind of hesitates and then catches up whenever you hear the pop noise. Now we have to send it back and wait for a replacement so we're bumming pretty hard. The kids were disappointed too because wifey rented Transformers 3 for us all to watch together.
> I'm sure we'll be happy when it's all said and done but for now...
> 
> My brother has the same tv and loves it so I'm sure it's just a fluke


Woops, time ot air the box out!



DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks COF! (In more ways than one)
> Has been a relief to start up the garden again, and I'm liking the vigor of the selection of plants.
> Getting more pleased every day, which is a good feeling!


Looking great brother doobster, we like fat fans leaves.

Morning Doob of Engineers Dream for me. Quick squizz in at the ladies and may be some up potting.

Another great day of weather looks like it could be on the cards.

Hope everyone in the 600 is having a great weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning outdoor pr0n.....


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2011)

We really do live in a confused world. No. Scratch that. We really do live in a world of "The Confused".

*'Stay sober' pill in development: Drug will limit effects of alcohol, so drinkers won't get drunk*


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle/2011/10/01/2011-10-01_stay_sober_pill_in_development_drug_will_limit_effects_of_alcohol_so_drinkers_wo.html#ixzz1ZXMEQF4c
​


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 1, 2011)

Cof, a beautiful girl you have there, congrats. Whodat, just awesome.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> We really do live in a confused world. No. Scratch that. We really do live in a world of "The Confused".
> 
> *'Stay sober' pill in development: Drug will limit effects of alcohol, so drinkers won't get drunk*
> 
> ...


Lmao, all i can think of is the guy that gets way too wasted every single time from my old neighborhood, he should get this. 

but really WTF? i mean if you dont want to feel the effects dont waste money buying drinks, or dont drink.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 1, 2011)

The only reason I drink is to get drunk so why would I want to take a pill to counter the effects. What someone needs to do is make a pill to sober me up just in case I drink too much and start making an ass of myself. Oh and of course that would only be on a rare occasion that I would do that.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2011)

I see the point. Now you can spend more on drinks because you can drink more, spend money on the stay sober pill, have more alcohol related illnesses because you can drink more, leading to you spending more on pharmaceuticals to treat those illnesses. Think of all the damage you can do to your innards without having to worry about that pesky desire to pass out from being too drunk. $$$$

Hope everyone else is having a quieter morning that I. yip yip yip yip yip yip yip yip yip. sigh


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm real curious to know who paid for the research to come up with it in the first place? Who would really love to sober society up that much I wonder? 

Sorry to post that and run but cof, your girls are really coming out beautiful with those colors. (Ha ha, my American English keyboard yells when I spell colours) How are you getting those? Are you controlling temps or is that natural ripening? 

Good morning everyone!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm real curious to know who paid for the research to come up with it in the first place? Who would really love to sober society up that much I wonder?
> 
> Sorry to post that and run but cof, your girls are really coming out beautiful with those colors. (Ha ha, my American English keyboard yells when I spell colours) How are you getting those? Are you controlling temps or is that natural ripening?
> 
> Good morning everyone!


Colors come on strong when you have lower temps during lights out. I'm using a window a/c with a temp range from 88 to 61...I need new batteries in the thermometer so all temps are estimate. The plants directly in front of the a/c have the most change.
This week I have been able to harvest a DOG, a shackzilla, a new blue diesel and two extremas with two new blue diesels and two extremas for next week...gotta love perpetual.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Colors come on strong when you have lower temps during lights out. I'm using a window a/c with a temp range from 88 to 61...I need new batteries in the thermometer so all temps are estimate. The plants directly in front of the a/c have the most change.
> This week I have been able to harvest a DOG, a shackzilla, a new blue diesel and two extremas with two new blue diesels and two extremas for next week...gotta love perpetual.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree perpetual is the way to go if you are growing for yourself IMO


----------



## Green Apple (Oct 1, 2011)

Green-apple checking in.....What's up ya'll....Been in a lab with a pen, and a pad.....Buisy as fuck! Girls are looking sexy (pics soon). Kinda having a hard time wrestling my indica pheno under my screen, but everything is looking healthy, and strong! Just flipped this past monday, and the stretch is just beginning.....Let the game's begin....LOL Strawberry diesel curing up nicely (very tastey). Sorry it's been so long, miss you guy's, and I'm jonsing for some pRon...PEACE


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Colors come on strong when you have lower temps during lights out. I'm using a window a/c with a temp range from 88 to 61...I need new batteries in the thermometer so all temps are estimate. The plants directly in front of the a/c have the most change.
> This week I have been able to harvest a DOG, a shackzilla, a new blue diesel and two extremas with two new blue diesels and two extremas for next week...gotta love perpetual.
> 
> 
> cof


 My tent is backed right up to my window and the sill sits about 12" above the rear passive intake on my tent. With the cooler temps I've been able to run temps from daytime lights on of 25(77) to nights of 15 (59), and they're just getting colder so if I've to be careful I don't freeze them. I love my perpetual too, I just need to adjust the frequency a bit. I think I'll set it to 11.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

LOL, yeah D that'd be the TV box 
We called Amazon after getting no help from Vizio and they are shipping out a new one that webwill receive on Wednesday. UPS is supposed to pick up this one sometime after that. We called target and ordered a replacement cabinet too that we will get either late next week or early the following week. They said to just return the damaged one in the store for a full refund so it should work out fine too. We just have to wait longer to enjoy our purchases.

Shnkrmn, that's an epic table setup you have there. Is that a 1k in the center with two 600s on the sides or are they all 600s?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> My tent is backed right up to my window and the sill sits about 12" above the rear passive intake on my tent. With the cooler temps I've been able to run temps from daytime lights on of 25(77) to nights of 15 (59), and they're just getting colder so if I've to be careful I don't freeze them. I love my perpetual too, I just need to adjust the frequency a bit. I think I'll set it to 11.


Sounds and looks like you've got it working well. The differences in latitude account for the outdoor temps-which in my case are what I use to regulate the temp requirements in the grow area.
Not all plants will change colors, it seems to come from it's heritage.
I had a selene finish recently that is a dark purple. A friend had seen her prior to finish and was salivating waiting for a taste. I was going near him and called him and then got stuck in a road construction traffic jam which cost me the time I had to put a taste in his hands. During our phone call he kept goin on and on about the color when I finally explained the colors don't get you high. Selene might be a lovely smoke, but the ones that I had have loose, fluffy buds with a mediocre high-looks are deceiving. In all fairness, I'm running her again to see.

Shnkrmn

Good looking room and plants-they do look happy and healthy.
Nice cheese harvest.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

Shame about the Selene cof. Do you think you'll be able to beef the buds up? Maybe it would do better in hydro.

shnkrmn, love the DOGSOG!! And nice harvest, you happy with that weight? I think I certainly would be. I've got two more trays of cheese to come down soon. Interested to see what they pull, they are going through explosion stage at the moment.

I think I am going to do a scrog on the ground floor and a vertical scrog again when I get some space. I have another cheese that could do the trick for the vert scrog, I just need to decide what to do the normal scrog with......cheese is perfect for scrog, but may be a DOG.mmmmnnn.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Shame about the Selene cof. Do you think you'll be able to beef the buds up? Maybe it would do better in hydro.


I don't know, she was on the same diet as the other ladies and they look good. The DOG was next to her and the DOG nuggets are hard as are the others that I've harvested. I think it's just a poor set of genetics that I have.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 1, 2011)

What's up 6-0-0? Been a busy Bobo, just wanted to drop in and say hiiiiigh... and that everybody's pr0n is looking mental! COF, nice colors, brother! And Whodat... Seriously? I might hate you!   I kid I kid. Everybody else, too... there was soo much... WOOF WOOF biggidy bow wow. Hope you all are having a great weekend. It's beautiful in my neck of the woods. Man, I love the fall!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 1, 2011)

shnkrmn nice work!!! I bet that bucket of cheese is THE SHIT lol. Im a little jealous but harvest time is right around the corner 

Heres my Girls Today starting with

Grape Soda aka Grapefruit Hazeay 43: 
The Way This Girl Smells Is Unreal Almost like a Grapier Fruiter verson of Querkle 




















Viet Kong Chemoay 43:
She smells like gym socks i dont know but i can tell shes gonna be a great smoke she looks like she would have the fruity smell but shes doing well


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I'm going to need some supplemental lighting with the new setup on either end of the tent but am having a hard time deciding which way to go. I could use LED, T5s,T8s or big CFLs I guess but I'm trying to get away without running a second 600. I'll have a 600 on a mover and want to make sure the plants on the ends don't shorted on light compared to the ones in the center.

Can I get a few suggestions from the brethren of the court?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry Dez, but I'm running two 600's in a 4 1/2 x 5 1/2 area and wouldn't run anything less.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2011)

Whats the size of your area Dez?
You should already know what im thinking though lol toss 5 more 600ds in that btch!!! lol I know, I got issues  
Id say 50w a sqf is a good number to go by  I also think you can lower that number some with your light mover 




Dezracer said:


> I think I'm going to need some supplemental lighting with the new setup on either end of the tent but am having a hard time deciding which way to go. I could use LED, T5s,T8s or big CFLs I guess but I'm trying to get away without running a second 600. I'll have a 600 on a mover and want to make sure the plants on the ends don't shorted on light compared to the ones in the center.
> 
> Can I get a few suggestions from the brethren of the court?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got a 40x40 tent running now and have one coming in the mail. They are the same brand so they can be connected and the plan is to connect them to have a 40x80 tent with the mover in it. I can run two 600s but would rather not for consumtion reasons so, I was thinking of hanging some sort of supplemental lighting on the ends of the tent so that when the 600 is at one end there will still be some sort of direct lighting getting to the plants on the opposite end. Otherwise they will only be getting reflected light for the most part.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

I have some LED lighting that I have over a couple plants in my attic for a test and it is doing pretty damn good I have to say. I could get another one and stick one at each end or get some fluoros for the ends. Something like a couple decent size CFLs at each end or a fluoro tube fixture at each end or something. If I can't come up with anything that seems good I'll go ahead and run a second 600 but it would be nice to not have to pay that elec bill. They charge a premium where I live compared to most other places is what I've learned over the past year or so. It costs me about the same to run a pair of 600s as most people pay for a pair of 1K lights plus AC! F'ing sucks but I have no choice other than to steal power and I won't do that. I know how and could but won't.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe go ahead and add in those LEDs... Stealing power is a VERY dumb thing to do lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe I'll go with the LED panels for a run and see how things go. If it doesn't give me what I want, I'll fire up a second 600 in that beotch. Personally, I'd like to run three 600s in there but don't feel like paying the bill, hehe. I was running four 600s and a 1K last time around at one point and it was pricey.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Maybe I'll go with the LED panels for a run and see how things go. If it doesn't give me what I want, I'll fire up a second 600 in that beotch. Personally, I'd like to run three 600s in there but don't feel like paying the bill, hehe. I was running four 600s and a 1K last time around at one point and it was pricey.


See what happens when you run a 1000.

 
cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

I would but I sold it a while back. All I have now is two 600s (light of choice , LOL) and a couple LED panels that I got a smokin deal on so I couldn't resist trying them out. I know the dude I sold the 1K to and he's not using it so maybe I could get it back. hmmmmm...


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

DEZ just go ahead n hang 2 per like i did lol, the end result will more than make up for the bill


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with 4T  it would make things that much better imo.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

What size tent is that again? I can't fit two hoods like the one I have in my tent is what I discovered after measuring is why I ordered a second tent.

Edit: I think you may even be running the same hoods I do by the looks of them so I'm thinking it's a 4x4


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds and looks like you've got it working well. The differences in latitude account for the outdoor temps-which in my case are what I use to regulate the temp requirements in the grow area.
> Not all plants will change colors, it seems to come from it's heritage.
> I had a selene finish recently that is a dark purple. A friend had seen her prior to finish and was salivating waiting for a taste. I was going near him and called him and then got stuck in a road construction traffic jam which cost me the time I had to put a taste in his hands. During our phone call he kept goin on and on about the color when I finally explained the colors don't get you high. Selene might be a lovely smoke, but the ones that I had have loose, fluffy buds with a mediocre high-looks are deceiving. In all fairness, I'm running her again to see.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad the cooler temps are here and I can control the heat. It's easier to close the window to limit cold air but there's nothing I could do about the heat this year. I have scored a nice 14,000 BTU Portable AC unit for $150 that I'll have for next year. A Coworker of my wife bought it for over $600 and used it for about 3 weeks while they reno'd their home, including new central air. I jumped all over that. Usually my timing is really bad for stuff like that. I'm one of those day late, dollar short guys. 

Well how bout a tune for a Saturday night?

[video=youtube;2Bs7IJP7fOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bs7IJP7fOk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

yes you can... get creative, they wont fit endo but do fine side by side. this is a 48x48 with 2 radiant6 hoods. still got a few precious inches left. i would feel safe even if they were touching the sides, the 6'' vortex keeps them cool as a cucumber...jmo


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm just glad the cooler temps are here and I can control the heat. It's easier to close the window to limit cold air but there's nothing I could do about the heat this year. I have scored a nice 14,000 BTU Portable AC unit for $150 that I'll have for next year. A Coworker of my wife bought it for over $600 and used it for about 3 weeks while they reno'd their home, including new central air. I jumped all over that. Usually my timing is really bad for stuff like that. I'm one of those day late, dollar short guys.
> 
> Well how bout a tune for a Saturday night?
> 
> ...


 duchie some people call it luck, me i think its being ready when the opportunity knocks... reguardless nice score!!!
love the green arches!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah that's what I run, Radiant 6 hoods, and I measured them only to find that they are a little over 20" wide. I even thought about doing exactly what you did before ordering the second tent but didn't like the fact that they would touch the sides of the tent. They stay really cool because they are double walled or whatever but I'm still just not comfortable having the hoods touch the sides of the tent. If I had kept the 4x4 tent I had, I'd already have the pair set up like yours but I sold that one with all the rest of the gear.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah that's what I run, Radiant 6 hoods, and I measured them only to find that they are a little over 20" wide. I even thought about doing exactly what you did before ordering the second tent but didn't like the fact that they would touch the sides of the tent. They stay really cool because they are double walled or whatever but I'm still just not comfortable having the hoods touch the sides of the tent. If I had kept the 4x4 tent I had, I'd already have the pair set up like yours but I sold that one with all the rest of the gear.


that sucks!!! hang 3 in the 4x8 when u put them togeather. i would cut some pvc or such n push the sides off your hood. im convinced the radiant is safe to touch the wall but your right safety first for sure. try the pvc...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

Some Kitty Pr0n, lol







Cougar's vegging under the 6.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Some Kitty Pr0n, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BC i see your finding time for a bit of fun, glad to see it  what f are you on with the cougar kush? still looking for mine lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> BC i see your finding time for a bit of fun, glad to see it  what f are you on with the cougar kush? still looking for mine lol


These are still 1st gen. fuck i lost your # you should text me!!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

Morning everyone, could we be going for a record of 4 days of sun in a row.....looking good for it.

Does anyone ever look at the 600 thread Tag cloud, I thought it was hilarious....my bff 600, pussie galore, and more such wacky things, lol.

Have a good one.

Sunday love,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2011)

Just had a visitor... I'll post a pic in a minute or two. Fucking crazy mountains.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like an animal story coming up......


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

Pack him up and hip this way, bears are funky


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

until they steal yer pic-inic basket!!!!!



tip top toker said:


> Pack him up and hip this way, bears are funky


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

[youtube]L_EFgqIh6N4[/youtube]


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 2, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Shnkrmn, that's an epic table setup you have there. Is that a 1k in the center with two 600s on the sides or are they all 600s?


Yup, 1K MH in the middle flanked by two 600s. I've been wanting to rock this table for a long time. I've only used it to veg before. I'm interested to see what I pull. Meanwhile, I'm growing out big mothers to do another run when this is done. It's looking easier to me to go big like this than doing the two week perpetual thing; that's a lot of work!



curious old fart said:


> Shnkrmn
> 
> Good looking room and plants-the do look happy and healthy.
> Nice cheese harvest.





DST said:


> shnkrmn, love the DOGSOG!! And nice harvest, you happy with that weight? I think I certainly would be. I've got two more trays of cheese to come down soon. Interested to see what they pull, they are going through explosion stage at the moment.


I was truly surprised at the final weight of that cheese harvest. Getting the air conditioner earlier this summer really helped.



Dezracer said:


> I think I'm going to need some supplemental lighting with the new setup on either end of the tent but am having a hard time deciding which way to go. I could use LED, T5s,T8s or big CFLs I guess but I'm trying to get away without running a second 600. I'll have a 600 on a mover and want to make sure the plants on the ends don't shorted on light compared to the ones in the center.
> 
> Can I get a few suggestions from the brethren of the court?


Just run the second 600 man. The cost will always be offset by the results.


----------



## indecline (Oct 2, 2011)

Pineapple express guys from g13. get on it. I had a friend keep a clone alive for a good 6 months since my last grow. (i thought it was a fluke, 3 weeks veg, 7 foot tall 13oz plant) probably the best looking clones ive grown, smell like a dream and very tight and branchy, almost zero stretch. love love love it.

going to throw 4 monsters into each of my 4x4 tents. i have high hopes of hitting 30oz from 8 plants in 2 tents. photos in a couple of days once ive repotted the clones into their permanent homes.

on a side not. FUCK THIS HEAT! not too bad today mind. but the last few days have been murder 95+ in my tents. bring on the snow allready.

also im out of pot for the first time in about 6 months. been about a week now and i DO NOT like it. i have a bag of trim in the freezer, might have to go grab handfull. sucks.



jigfresh said:


>


I dont think your cat would have been too happy about him dropping by.


----------



## matatan (Oct 2, 2011)

9/22 - pics below at day 39


10/2 - overview of the 3 ladies starting flush today at day49


----------



## Kookiemonsta (Oct 2, 2011)

Just picked this up at Wal Mart!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lambofgod (Oct 2, 2011)

this thread has to be one of the most active on the net lol

any of your guys rock out on PS3?

mine broke last month, just bought a new one....lost all my PSN friends. Looking for new ones.

I'm a socom fan, hit me up!


----------



## lambofgod (Oct 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Just had a visitor... I'll post a pic in a minute or two. Fucking crazy mountains.



holy shit man, I wouldn't know what to do if I looks out side and saw that. I'd have to put some bird shot in it's ass.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2011)

man thats crazy jig. i'd probably love to live out there. i was always into animals n wild shit. but i grew up and still live in city or city like enviroments. hope he was a well mannered visitor. have a good one!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2011)

ps3 player here. Although I haven't played much lately since I got a bad ass PC. And in nov. wife is going to take the ps3 over when skyrim comes out. I'm manfred24 on psn.


----------



## indecline (Oct 2, 2011)

How are you guys doing with the breeders boutique site? some of the strains are great how stable are they?
Maybe I would know if I didnt throw out the seed fairs gift (sorry again about that)

Are you thinking of getting it linked up with the other larger seed sites when its all up and running?


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

They are available at www.seaofseeds.com The www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site is STILL being worked on. A few problems have had to be overcome with that, and now yet more issues. People don't like MJ businesses, even legal ones.

Some of the strains are great indeed. Some of them have more variety than others, but as far as stability goes, the genetics were pretty good to start with. Anyway, the proofs in the pudding, like you say, "shouldn't have thrown out the fairies gifts", lol.



indecline said:


> How are you guys doing with the breeders boutique site? some of the strains are great how stable are they?
> Maybe I would know if I didnt throw out the seed fairs gift (sorry again about that)
> 
> Are you thinking of getting it linked up with the other larger seed sites when its all up and running?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2011)

indecline said:


> How are you guys doing with the breeders boutique site? some of the strains are great how stable are they?
> Maybe I would know if I didnt throw out the seed fairs gift (sorry again about that)
> 
> Are you thinking of getting it linked up with the other larger seed sites when its all up and running?


You can now get them here indecline.

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique

Hey Jig. Like your friend. How long did he stick around. Is he just a Black bear and the lights are bringing those browns out or is he Brown bear? I've been up and down I-5 a couple of times taking Barley down to Chico and when I think about where you are I think about this one place in particular. It's a really big lodge/chalet type tourist stop with a I believe a restaurant and gift shop. It's all backed by woods and you get it from the northbound I-5 but I'm not sure how north. I just remember leaving Sacramento with a load of rice with warm and sunny weather and by the time I got there I was in the middle of a snow storm. Maybe you know the place, not sure. I'd know it if I saw it again. 

Well got to get back at things. I'm trying to sneak gardening in as well as getting some shots ready for an update on my thread. I'm a little girl to guy outnumbered here today and they're driving me like a slave. Here's a taste though. The smaller of my Cheeseberry Haze. A little early to let the larger one finish right up. These are probably some of the best Bud I've grown so far. Sampler's are, as the younger guys here are saying, "Punching me in the face"!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks knock out indeed Duchie.

Our neighbours had a bbq today, everyone in the block was invited. Luckily the wife was getting her hair cut today so I ended up in town drinking cider instead, but the neighbols was still oot when we got back so I joined them with a nice single malt and my whiskey flask (no point blowing big joints infront of them is there!) Anyhoo, one of them said to me, "Hey, I am really interested in your hot house, what are you growing in there?) (meaning my greenhouse) So I rattled off the tomatoes, potatoes, lettuce, etc, etc, the next thing he's got this cherry tomatoe plant out asking me whats wrong with it, blah de blah, lol. The thing had been munched to fek with some sort of leaf sucking lice (thrips, mites...) Sheesh this thing didn't have any green on it (apart from the cherry toms - which look like they were there when he bought it!) Skipped past the discussion on the 7 foot marijuana plants.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 2, 2011)

What's happening in Da Club tonight. Prob. not much on a Sun lol, just in to say how dissapointed i am at being M.I.A over the time the Comp.has been running. But So happy to see the effort alot of guy's have went to fly the flag for the Club 600.

Much Rep. to you all

cinder's


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 2, 2011)

Duchie that is a great haul, it will make a huge difference in your grows being able to control the summer's heat. Dez, there are few mortal sins of growing as far as I'm concerned but stealing power is one of them, please don't for your own safety. Which of us really needs a visit from the po-po? Why invite them in on a stealing power charge? With that said, remember now class, light is the plants food, everything else is supplemental. Dez, as noted, the cost of the light will be more than offset by the finished beauties. More light, bigger, more solid nugs.

As usual, great stuff guys, makes me proud to be a member of the best thread on RIU.

And here is my donation to the show and tell offerings. Today starts week four of 12/12. The super skunk and the colombian gold were clones the chocolopes and the critical+kali mist are from seed. Left front, super skunk. Left rear, colombian gold. Middle, critical+kali mist and on the right the two chocolopes. Yesterday they received a dose of grow and flower nutes and today they got mycorrhizae and molasses. I feed them once a week. They are not quite fully into flower but I expect them to be by the end of this week. They are still in their stretch and I expected as much with such sativa dominant strains.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2011)

Heads Up

The screen had filled in nicely







duchie
nice bud pr0n






cof


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful garden your have there bro.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 2, 2011)

Wut up club 600.... I have 3 Grape god ladies under a air cooled 600 watt hps my first grow under it wonder wut my yield will b hmmm?>>>


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Wut up club 600.... I have 3 Grape god ladies under a air cooled 600 watt hps my first grow under it wonder wut my yield will b hmmm?>>>View attachment 1816978View attachment 1816980View attachment 1816984


well i got 5oz off my GG,but she was under a 6 by her self.
looking good tho.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 2, 2011)

genuity said:


> well i got 5oz off my GG,but she was under a 6 by her self.
> looking good tho.


how big was she? do u have any pics in flower?


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> how big was she? do u have any pics in flower?


she was about 24" going in to flower,in a 5gal pot.
top'd n lst'd,veg'd for 8 weeks under t-5s.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 2, 2011)

**

**



*hi this is my baby*
*she over 6ft highest point bout 4ft wide *
*its green house cheese seeds sarted with 5 but only for made it through*
*been feeding them on house and garden aqua a and b*
*h&g multi-zyme *
*canadain regaroot cant recomand this stuff enuff always get big ass plants when i use*
*this*
*then boosters are canna pk13-14*
*h&g bud xl*

*the grow medium is clay pebbles*
*the pot is an aqua farm connected to a air pump on a timer to feed auto*
*the light is 600w hps*
*also useing co2 with reg*
*and a stand up fan*
*not using carbon filter and fans*

*this bad boy is 6weeks into flower and i vegged it for just over 5 weeks*

*any questions will try to answer and tips or advice welcome *
*and feel free to comment *​


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 2, 2011)

So how the hell is everyone getting pics to post these days???? Ive got some guerilla fun to show off  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice grow scooby. Duchie, the bear just hung around long enough to scare the cats and get our heart rates up a bit. He or she is a california black bear. They can be nice and brown... even light brown. This one still has a little bit of room to grow. When it's mom came around a couple years ago, she was a big old bear.

I think I see wally in the background of that pic you posted, lol. That poster makes me sad. It's saying just so much in such few words. It sure sucks that people suck sometimes (how profound is that).

Hope everyone's saturday is good. Oh, i guess it's sunday. Spent the weekend with my parents... it's the only time I feel the desire to drink, lol. What I wouldn't give for a joint and a bottle of whiskey.

Heads up. That screen looks so good. Like you've been doing it for years. Glad it's working out for you. They all look lovely.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> So how the hell is everyone getting pics to post these days???? Ive got some guerilla fun to show off  1BMM


lol masonman. There is the "upload them to your album" method like D uses... or the "attachment manager" method I use. Either way, get them onto RIU by uploading them. Then to make them bit use the "insert image" button in the post you want them it... and enter the url of the pic. (you know the url by opening the pic in a new tab and copying the url) Or if you use the album method like D, the insert image code is at the bottom of the page when you look at the pic in the album.

wow that all sounded confusing. Hope it made a little sense.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 2, 2011)

View attachment 1817286View attachment 1817291View attachment 1817290View attachment 1817289View attachment 1817288View attachment 1817287View attachment 1817286View attachment 1817285View attachment 1817284View attachment 1817283View attachment 1817280View attachment 1817282View attachment 1817281View attachment 1817280View attachment 1817279

Fuck yeaH!!! Thanks Jig  Im so computer eliterate lol. Well heres just the start off harvest. So far chopped just 6 plants and have aboout 65 more to go  Fucking crazy amount of work to do but im not complaining  We had some early frost come through and a few of the big girls where getting some bud rot setting in so these are a bit early maybe 1/2 weeks but still putting out some fire. My new handy dandy gas trimpro is fucking great!!! this machine works!!! it does not do a real tight trim on the bigger buds which i prefer to hand trim anyway. But for the popcorn, ohh my this mother whips game PROPER  off to rest me aching bones eace: 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2011)

1bmm = 1 bad mother fucker. What? I don't smell any weed... I'm just going huntin' with my boy in a school bus. We got big guns.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2011)

loveing the pic.............GORILLA


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 2, 2011)

lol hahaha damn st8 Jig  Helping with the healing of the nation over here  I was talking shit with my guerilla ninja home boys lol we had a good ole stone up on some lemon diesel i came up on and had a good gut splitter about the drying bus hahaha. UHH Huh you know what it is Black & Yellow   1BMM Reps when i get time to clean my sticky fingies


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice harvest man, looks like you gonna busy for a month or two trimming all that bud.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks G & Dropa.. Yep got me work cut out but got some down ass mofo's under my wing so it will B easy peasy. After mines done got to help 3 other ninjas i know  plenty o green and doing it clean


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie that is a great haul, it will make a huge difference in your grows being able to control the summer's heat. Dez, there are few mortal sins of growing as far as I'm concerned but stealing power is one of them, please don't for your own safety. Which of us really needs a visit from the po-po? Why invite them in on a stealing power charge? With that said, remember now class, light is the plants food, everything else is supplemental. Dez, as noted, the cost of the light will be more than offset by the finished beauties. More light, bigger, more solid nugs.
> 
> As usual, great stuff guys, makes me proud to be a member of the best thread on RIU.
> 
> And here is my donation to the show and tell offerings. Today starts week four of 12/12. The super skunk and the colombian gold were clones the chocolopes and the critical+kali mist are from seed. Left front, super skunk. Left rear, colombian gold. Middle, critical+kali mist and on the right the two chocolopes. Yesterday they received a dose of grow and flower nutes and today they got mycorrhizae and molasses. I feed them once a week. They are not quite fully into flower but I expect them to be by the end of this week. They are still in their stretch and I expected as much with such sativa dominant strains.


Thanks and as I already said, I will not steal power. I never intended to either.

I only know how from my cell site construction days where we would be told to connect the site to the utility before the meter had been set. We would do it all the time but we were'nt the ones who would be ultimately liable if sheit went down. Our employer would've been ultimately liable, we would just get a slap on the wrist.

If there's anyone in here that even entertains the idea of stealing power, be sure to read up on the consequences of a private party/residential property getting caught doing it. It's no bueno no matter where you live I'm sure. In California the punishment is severe enough to determine anyone from doing so, I would think.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2011)

1BMM- WOW! That sounds like an amazing crop based on what you showed us from just 6 out of 65!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 3, 2011)

HERE YA GO DEZ!!! 2 600s for double the fun 

View attachment 1817624


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2011)

Masonman, NICE!


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice stuff guys, it has only taken me 3 reboots to view the 600. For some reason there is a virus on this page that my system doesn't like (well not with IE9 anyway). Viewing through mozilla at the minute.

Seems like our Indian Summer may be over here, rain forcasted tomorrow and some small dots of wet arrived earlier.

Hope you are all well.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

forecast frost and snow round our way by the end of the week.  

shameless rip from my journal. 








dog bush 1





dog bush 2





Livers buschetta





dog 1 colas





dog 2 nugs





more dog 2 nugs, you could put windows through with theses.






cherry cheese livers





Qrazy Quake, ripe for the plucking

black cherry kushes VVV































super frosty kush. buds are tiny though 











hanging gardens of babylon mon.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 3, 2011)

I love that retarded little clone. It looks like a clone i had outdoors and i brought back inside to reveg and it ended up really fucked up, but soooooooo crystally... just like yours..okay maybe less


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah man, i'm thinking a reveg on that one for sure. needs some crossing for sure. bring up the yield a bit. that's actually from seed but hasn't had a prime spot under the 6 hunner. still a couple of weeks to go, the 6 kush's will have 1200w to themselves soon


----------



## zibra (Oct 3, 2011)

NICE BUDS, GREAT JOB. Here's where I'm at with mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

nice and frost zirba! seems everyones throwing down some cracking nugs of late.


----------



## zibra (Oct 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice and frost zirba! seems everyones throwing down some cracking nugs of late.


Hey thanks man. I'm stuck on when to harvest? I started to flush a week ago. Any thoughts?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 3, 2011)

Things are Rockin in here. Let me throw these out at ya's. My twin cola White Widow, Cheeseberry Haze, and the group shot.






Good day all.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 3, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> **
> 
> **
> 
> ...


cheers for all the likes guys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

ooooooh weeeeee sticky icky icky in the 600 as usual! 

nice twin towers duchie bro.

zirba, i'd probably let that go at least a fortnight. id say you maybe stopped feeding a touch early but i feed till the last gasp so i guess it's personal prefs


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice Dog Don you got them trained to the T. +Rep

I took some tric shots of my Grape Soda and Chemo i think im seeing about 50-60 Cloudy 15-25 Clear And about 10-15% Amber.
Im thinking a week or 2 on the Chemo and 2-3 on the Grape. I figure out they were mislabeled The Long Skinny one is the Chemo and the Short one is Grapesoda
ANY Guesses going by the trics how long i have left?
GS:














Chemo:










Also whats going on with the 600 competition?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

I would agree with Don. Just give them another feed and then start to flush in another week. I generally flush only by giving the plants water only in the last two watering sessions. I doubt the plants will have used up all the nutrients in the medium yet anyway. So no harm will be done imo.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooooh weeeeee sticky icky icky in the 600 as usual!
> 
> nice twin towers duchie bro.
> 
> zirba, i'd probably let that go at least a fortnight. id say you maybe stopped feeding a touch early but i feed till the last gasp so i guess it's personal prefs


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

You need to vote my bru........

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html




Hotsause said:


> Nice Dog Don you got them trained to the T. +Rep
> 
> I took some tric shots of my Grape Soda and Chemo i think im seeing about 50-60 Cloudy 15-25 Clear And about 10-15% Amber.
> Im thinking a week or 2 on the Chemo and 2-3 on the Grape. I figure out they were mislabeled The Long Skinny one is the Chemo and the Short one is Grapesoda
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2011)

I want to have your baby . . . .



Don Gin and Ton said:


> forecast frost and snow round our way by the end of the week.
> 
> shameless rip from my journal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2011)

Zibra, it also looks to me you need a couple/few more weeks. Look at Don's buds and look at yours, see the difference?

Don, excellent work, you too duchie, scooby and hotsause. Some mad porn flying around on the six hundred. I hope to be having some real nugs to show in the next few weeks. Gave them their first dose of pk 13-14 this morning. The super skunk and the colombian gold are starting to frost nicely. I'm hoping for big things from those two clones.

Sour cream, anyone kept one as a mother?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2011)

Whodat and other scroggers. When do you stop pulling your growing tips back through the screen and let them start growing towards the lights? I'm thinking I'm not going to have long buds like you whodat. I was going more for the expose more light to the branches so each node received good light and go for a lot of buds instead of huge buds line of thinking....however, when I look at your scrog it's amazing....and, is it easier to scrog one strain or does it matter if you do a few at one time?


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Zibra, it also looks to me you need a couple/few more weeks. Look at Don's buds and look at yours, see the difference?
> 
> Don, excellent work, you too duchie, scooby and hotsause. Some mad porn flying around on the six hundred. I hope to be having some real nugs to show in the next few weeks. Gave them their first dose of pk 13-14 this morning. The super skunk and the colombian gold are starting to frost nicely. I'm hoping for big things from those two clones.
> 
> Sour cream, anyone kept one as a mother?


 I never took any clones of my sour cream but i wish i would have. Shes a good smoke


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

Some crazy buds in here for sure!

Zibra - I too agree that you need another 1-2 weeks by the looks of things.

I jarred up the rest of my harvest just now and was pleasantly surprised with the yield given the short veg time on all but the two that were 12/12 from rooted clone. It totalled a few grams shy of 8oz when I was thinking I'd be lucky and happy to get 5-6oz out of this run. I got a solid qp from the two Raspberry Cough x Afghan Kush alone!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> I took some tric shots of my Grape Soda and Chemo i think im seeing about 50-60 Cloudy 15-25 Clear And about 10-15% Amber.
> Im thinking a week or 2 on the Chemo and 2-3 on the Grape. I figure out they were mislabeled The Long Skinny one is the Chemo and the Short one is Grapesoda
> ANY Guesses going by the trics how long i have left?


When I get 10-15% amber trichs, I start cutting things down. If you are going for a real couch lock buzz then leave them another 5-7 days. Either way, if that's what the trichs are reading you don't have long left at all.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish my Sour Cream would've germinated. I got a single seed of it as a freebie a while back and it never popped up 
I'm sure I screwed it up somehow and don't think it was a bum seed. These things happen sometimes is how I see it.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 3, 2011)

Good Afternoon 6'rs, lots good pron going on in the 6 today. I'm loving it, great job everyone.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

I stuck a dozen seeds in cups just now that all came from the fairy 
6 Cheese Surprise and 6 Herijuana in hopes of getting to have my first experience growing Cheese as well as continuing the Herijuana since these are my last 6 seeds of it.

I'm curious to see what the surprise part is, hehe


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just mixed the strongest feed ever. Half a bottle of canna a in 6 litres of water ....winning


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah Willy, you fukkin crack me up mate. Thanks for the giggle. At least you can see a positive side to it, I need some of that today.

Dez, the Surprise was that I got the seeds in the first place. Was a real bukkake fest with the DPQ male cross contaminating everything when it shouldn't have. But I think Shnkrmn will agree, they are certainly a nice surprise!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am hear to be laughed at. It is my calling

Edit: I got me a couple of them cheesy surprises squirrelled away somewhere


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2011)

Originally Posted by E M 
www.seaofseeds.com New promo code S-O-S 11% off any orders over £20 

Enjoy 

I thought id pass this on from the breeding showcase thread, some guys from the 600 were interested in getting hold of some breeders boutique X line


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2011)

so far,so good with these gals,they are giveing off some good/stank ass smells
this is bush #3.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Dez, the Surprise was that I got the seeds in the first place. Was a real bukkake fest with the DPQ male cross contaminating everything when it shouldn't have. But I think Shnkrmn will agree, they are certainly a nice surprise!!!


I will quote in full a text message I just received from a real world sampler:

"WOW. I just gotta say again: WOW"

I have to agree. The cheesy surprise rocks. I thought it was certainly strong the first time I flowered it but wasn't excited about the yield or flavor (a tad earthy). I added Floralicious plus to my usual totally synthetic broth and it changed the appearance and aroma to a surprising degree, bringing out a beautiful floral taste. I'm using that in the DOGSOG as well and from now on for that matter. I grew somewhat larger plants and that solved the yield problem.

Well, off to take a look at the magnificent foliage with the wife and dog. Later, 600.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice Gen, number3 certainly has it's bush on.

were's Brother Doob when you need something trade marked...DOGSOG.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Ah Willy, you fukkin crack me up mate. Thanks for the giggle. At least you can see a positive side to it, I need some of that today.
> 
> Dez, the Surprise was that I got the seeds in the first place. Was a real bukkake fest with the DPQ male cross contaminating everything when it shouldn't have. But I think Shnkrmn will agree, they are certainly a nice surprise!!!


Sweet!



shnkrmn said:


> I will quote in full a text message I just received from a real world sampler:
> 
> "WOW. I just gotta say again: WOW"
> 
> ...


I have yet to use Floralicious plus but will definitely look into it then. I'm still going back and forth between nutrient lines since I have a few different ones trying to decide which I like best. I've used the FF line with the solubles, the Earth Juice line and the GO "keep it simple" program and seem to have very similar results with all of them. The only negative I've experienced with any of them is that sometimes I get a salt buildup or something late in flower when using the FF line of nutrients. I've only used the FFOF soil and would like to try something else there too just to see. I just dip the entire pot in a bucket of a diluted Clearex solution followed by a bucket of plain water when I get the signs of the buildup and then go right back to normal feeding schedule and that seems to take care of things pretty well.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Dez, is the "Go Keep it Simple" program a term you came up with, or is this used in general? I think it's great, kinda sounds like it won't be simple though, lol. Anything that tells you something is simple....well, you know. lol. Kind of like putting up an IKEA cupboard on yer tod....it's nae simple.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

Nah, I can't take credit for it.
It's General Organics 'Keep it simple'
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

I dind't use the Floralicious plus or Koolbloom that is listed though. I used something that was suggested to me by the guy at the hydro shop in place of the two. I'd have to look for it to be able to tell you what it was. I'm not running hydro at the moment so that stuff is packed away and now that I think of it, I used the GO stuff for hydro only and didn't try using it in soil. I wonder if it is compatible with soil...


I think I need another job. I haven't worked in almost a week now and am going crazy without something to do. The grow isn't big enough to consume my day and I don't have enough equipment to make it big enough anymore. I'll be ok for a little while as far as money goes but may lose my mind, lol.
Wifey doesn't want me growing for a job now so I guess I'll have to get on the job hunt.

Anyone want to hire a busted up finish carpenter that loves being high?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

I might check the link out later, but the fact that it needs a pdf makes me think it's no so simple already, lmfao. Sorry, just being a facetious c_nt tonight. hehehe.

I am seriously thinking of trying out the B.A.C range soon. My local never has the BN supersoil mix, which I love for me ladies. In fact, my local H&G suxs fatties.

Right, best get back to the film (007) that is taking 4 hours to get through.




Dezracer said:


> Nah, I can't take credit for it.
> http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

^^^^^haha^^^^^^


----------



## ghb (Oct 3, 2011)

lovin the 600. not posted this week and it took over an hour to go over the 8 pages i had missed but it cheered me right up.

thanks for sharing your experiences everybody, i think we are making the world a better place.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Whodat and other scroggers. When do you stop pulling your growing tips back through the screen and let them start growing towards the lights? I'm thinking I'm not going to have long buds like you whodat. I was going more for the expose more light to the branches so each node received good light and go for a lot of buds instead of huge buds line of thinking....however, when I look at your scrog it's amazing....and, is it easier to scrog one strain or does it matter if you do a few at one time?


Usually when they stop stretching or they've filled the screen to capacity. Mixing strains shouldn't be a problem as long as they take well to scrog, its a good idea imo to grow out a strain normal first to see what kind of stretch it has before dedicating a scrog to it. Your plants seem to have out the screen nicely, looks good.

thanks for the complement


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmm so im thinking of placing my order with SOS. As a freebie i see Breeders Boutique Casey Jones MMMM i also want some Smelly Cherry but shes nowhere to be seen  10 Fem Dogs, 10 Reg Deep Blue sound good?




Dog Kush S1 Option 1: *feminised*
Option 2: *10*
49.99 




Deep Blue F3 Option 1: *regular*
Option 2: *10*
29.99  no image Breeders Boutique Casey Jones S1 Feminised n/a 1 FREE




Kc Brains Brasil x KC (Reg) n/a 1 FREE




KC Brains Crystal Paradise(Reg) n/a 1 FREE




Kc Brains Haze (Reg) n/a 1 FREE no image Kandy kush n/a 1 FREE no image Sleestack n/a 1 FREE

Also WHOODATTTT whats good with ya bra. Harvest time should be soon we are gonna have to have a smoke out in this bitch  I really want you to try this Grape Soda


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking forward to it HS


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2011)

ok,this game just might be good tonite..........nfl.
how gos it whodat.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2011)

So, my neighbor behind me called m over today.
He said hey I need to talk to you I am gonna come around.
He tells me that he heard his neighbor talking about stealing my plants.
Should I go to their house and threaten them, or put up bells, or something else?
I feel like kicking ass, but dont want to go to jail.....


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So, my neighbor behind me called m over today.
> He said hey I need to talk to you I am gonna come around.
> He tells me that he heard his neighbor talking about stealing my plants.
> Should I go to their house and threaten them, or put up bells, or something else?
> I feel like kicking ass, but dont want to go to jail.....


1st,how many know you grow?

not much you can do,til shit hits the fan,in this case,IMO
just stay on your toes,and be ready.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So, my neighbor behind me called m over today.
> He said hey I need to talk to you I am gonna come around.
> He tells me that he heard his neighbor talking about stealing my plants.
> Should I go to their house and threaten them, or put up bells, or something else?
> I feel like kicking ass, but dont want to go to jail.....


Are you legally growing? Some people sleep by their plants all night round harvest time with a shotgun. You could put up some kind of alarm too.

If you are not legal, you are in a tough spot, because talking any kind of shit to them will just have them call the cops on you and bust your grow.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2011)

Motion detectors, alarms and deer cams....or a big dog with an attitude. Take pro-active measurements before it's too late.

 
cof


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So, my neighbor behind me called m over today.
> He said hey I need to talk to you I am gonna come around.
> He tells me that he heard his neighbor talking about stealing my plants.
> Should I go to their house and threaten them, or put up bells, or something else?
> I feel like kicking ass, but dont want to go to jail.....


 Damn Bass that is a shitty situation. Like most people said pro active measures are the best Dog, Cameras, Traps, Noise Makers Whatever you can to make sure its ether caught on film or wakes you up. Im glad nobody that knows i grow knows where i love with a select few exceptions one being here YOU SHOULD FEEL SPECIAL


----------



## onewize1 (Oct 3, 2011)

yea i was robbed.... know who did it too. took some bushes with no bud tvs games computers and i know who did it.... but when your in our situation especially if its not legal. you can do nothing but charge it to the game... dude called trying to hint to me tellin him i got robbed on da phone thats how i know he did it.... i could see him anytime cuz he prolly forgot but u want good karma around ur house since that is where your plants are at. let God take care of it.... in the mean time protect ya neck... if u got a girl or fam have them there when u aint. make ur house seem like theres always someone there even if there aint cars. i make people smoke cigs outside. and my only homies come over and chill at my crib for days on call of duty smokin my shit knowin its ok cuz i want dem to be there.... win win and best solution....


----------



## onewize1 (Oct 3, 2011)

make em bring there own munchies tho


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am growing legally, and I have sealed up my shed now and put an exhaust fan to keep humidity down.
Lots of ppl know I grow, we have a rule in the my mobile park that 4 foot chain link fences are all that is allowed. So that and the smell it is a sure give away....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am buying motion sensing lights, and bells.
I have seen this motion light that has a camera in it too.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds good. Just make sure the lights don't shine on the ladies too much and freak them out.

EDIT: just because I was talking about a shotgun, I looked some shit up on them. I thought it was kinda funny that you are allowed to carry a loaded weapon in your residence, even temporary ones. So having on in your camping spot is allowed. Makes sense, but just seems funny. Camping next to a bunch of people in one of those camping sites with a bathroom and shit... totin the shotty strapped around your shoulder, lol.

EDIT2: I also thought it was funny the extended magazine packages you can order. One was called the self defense pack. Had a better barrel that has a more uniform spread... and an underbarrel capacity of 8. What on earth are you gonna protect yourself from that needs 9 shots from a 12 gauge. Either a really big family of bears are coming to get you... or you are a terrible shot.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like good preporations. You might visit the would be thief and politely explain it to him that his name has been mentioned as a possible thief and that if anything comes up missing then his name will be the first one given to the po po...and if nothing happens then give him a bud from harvest.

 
cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

I am always armed when I go camping. Always have a shotgun where I sleep and if I go hiking or just for a walk, I carry a handgun. I had heard too many stories about getting their bikes stolen during the night to not take precautions. Lot's of people I know put some sort of booby trap or whatever on their bikes at night too. Like string with bells, string that has the other end tied to their wrist, stuff like that.

I think motion sensing lights would be a good bet, esp if there is a camera on it  and keep a shotgun by the window closest to the plants, LOL. Don't know if I'd shoot them while stealing my plants but would definitely scare the shit out of them by popping one off as soon as I knew they were there. They most likely would'nt come back since they had a warning and knew you were watching and prepared to deal with them.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds like good preperations. You might visit the would be thief and politely explain it to him that his name has been mentioned as a possible thief and that if anything comes up missing then his name will be the first one given to the po po...and if nothing happens then give him a bud from harvest.
> 
> 
> cof


I really like this. Sounds like an excellent idea to me.


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2011)

this is my 2nd real run with DWC,had a lil ph thang,but got it workd out.

see how long i veg her for,and keep her alive.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah G getting into hydro  How was the game? I didnt catch it.

Bass, Id knock on his door and tell him a little something... but also go ahead and install some security.


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Ah G getting into hydro  How was the game? I didnt catch it.
> 
> Bass, Id knock on his door and tell him a little something... but also go ahead and install some security.


yea,givein it a go agin.
the game was ok,bucs won.

now im 0-4 in fantasy football.....AHHH


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I will go over there.
I went over there 2 months ago.
They were teasing and feeding my dogs.
I think they were trying to get the dogs used to them and to let them in the yard??


EDIT, when I went over there the grandma answered the door and told me she would take care of it. I felt bad yelling at her, but wanted them to hear me yelling from behind the curtains....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanx everyone for the advice and letting me rant...ok I feel better now a lil bit. Time to smoke and go to bed now...lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

Good move, cutting off the problem before it starts. Nonviolence is always the best option.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 3, 2011)

Loving the pr0n on the 6 Hundo. I see a few new crosses since I last poked my head in here. Ive got some accidentals this year, maybe one will be a keeper. Any of the seeds I received from you guys have been grown out this year, and I send my thanks. I will have pics posted in a couple weeks when I get done trimming. This year had a few hiccups, but I will have pleeeeeeenty of smoke to choose from. A couple members of the club will be coming around to help, and I cant thank you guys enough. I know im more of a lurker than a resident on this forum, but its nice to have a good forum to lurk around. Keep it up Club 600.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I think I will go over there.
> I went over there 2 months ago.
> They were teasing and feeding my dogs.
> I think they were trying to get the dogs used to them and to let them in the yard??


it's sending mixed signals, teasing is agrivating to dogs and can build anger. while feeding is acceptance. 


cof


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 4, 2011)

heres my autos doing pretty well


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning 6double. Just a quick hello after my morning read up. 

Couple of things, Bassman, hope you and your ladies stay safe, and Hotsause, the Smelly Cherry will be up in a week or so.

Hope you all have a great day/evening/sleepy time.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

stay safe bassman. i don't know where your at but if it's legal to carry concealed i'd get the license. not that i think shooting someone for stealing your weed is a good idea. but it's a damn good deterrent.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Blatant whodat, lol......THE FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER VERTICAL SCROG SHALL RETURN...mwahahahaha.


DST said:


> Next Exo Cheese Vertical going in.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

loving the trellis work bru, looks like some evil maniacs wingback chair


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2011)

a very mellow evil maniac.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

It's not quite a big at the moment as the last one, but it's bushier. I'll keep it veggin for a few more then stick it in 12/12. Should see a bit of filling out of the screen in the mean time.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

"Ask and you shall receive" is what I'm experiencing right now. I posted yesterday that I need a job and late last night I got an email from the owner of a cabinet shop wanting to meet with me this morning about hiring me. I talked to the woman that runs the office a few weeks ago about their trucks and tires and stuff and noticed some nice cabinet work. I asked if that was the kind of stuff they do and that started a conversation about cabinetry. She asked if I'd ever be interested in going back into cabinetry followed by asking for my personal cell number and email. 
I guess they're swamped right now and need a few people to keep up in the shop and in the office. I just may end up either being their new estimator today, contract admin or shop foreman. Those are what he mentioned in the email.

Crazy how things work sometimes...


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2011)

thats good news dez,hopeing the best for you.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool Dez, I didn't even know you had finished the last job.....oh well, good luck, crazy world economy


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!

Genuity - I think you're av pic is awesome btw. Anyone who wasn't around when you posted the pic of it full wouldn't understand I don't think.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Cool Dez, I didn't even know you had finished the last job.....oh well, good luck, crazy world economy


Yeah, last Tuesday was the last day I worked.

I love that vertical SCROG. Glad to see you running another plant that way as it seems to work out really well.


----------



## Paperhouse (Oct 4, 2011)

Had my first harvest today 





































Sorry for the ghetto 600 sticker. All the scissor hash got me too medicated to go print it out.


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2011)

what strain is that? looks fruity to me


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice paper house  you forgot the green and orange dna double helix lol. Congrats on the harvest 

D pulling a blatant whodat lol fscsm looking good, cant wait to see you beat your last yield of 6oz was it? 

Dez congrats on the job  hope it turns out to be something you enjoy.

I'll be back later folks


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump-worthy. You did good.



Paperhouse said:


> Had my first harvest today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Just over 5 1/2 whodat. Lets hope so. But its the same size pot and a smaller plant, we shall see. No more beautiful sun to make thos efans leaves grow big.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice fukin' job Paperhouse. Looks delish... and organic, too?

You just got me REAL psyched to chop my Cheeses tonight. Big ups, brova, and + rep too.


----------



## Paperhouse (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot fellas!



genuity said:


> what strain is that? looks fruity to me


Northern Lights 





Bobotrank said:


> Nice fukin' job Paperhouse. Looks delish... and organic, too?
> 
> You just got me REAL psyched to chop my Cheeses tonight. Big ups, brova, and + rep too.


Yup, all organic! Have fun with your chop bro, I know I did.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2011)

Lot's of great things to comment about but nailing a good job is always cool. Congrats on that Dez. 

Paperhouse. Looks like you held on to a good finish. I'd suggest holding on a bit more and make sure you do a good dry and at least a bit of cure. Not just for the smoke, but for the high too. That parts not done yet either. If there's one thing I've learned so far it's that.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1819685View attachment 1819690View attachment 1819691

Back again , grows at 3wks ..The BB seeds are lookinh the best so far..see if you can spot them in the tub ..
Got gifted a few bags of ferts of a mate along with some grow bags, will be trying these out when i repot..
DGD..


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes sir. In my (limited, lol) experience the slower the dry the better and the longer the cure the better.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, I just got home form that interview and it went great! He said I will hear from him very soon, most likely today, after he figures out what type of compensation he can offer me. I hope he comes at me with a decent amount but money isn't everything so as long as it's workable, I'll take it. It would be great to work in that arena again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 4, 2011)

Paperhouse said:


> Had my first harvest today


Got you covered!


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2011)

Sogouda 




cheesus 




sogouda




sogouda




freeze cheese 89 Some bud shots for the brothers at the 600


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2011)

good one doobie


----------



## Paperhouse (Oct 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Lot's of great things to comment about but nailing a good job is always cool. Congrats on that Dez.
> 
> Paperhouse. Looks like you held on to a good finish. I'd suggest holding on a bit more and make sure you do a good dry and at least a bit of cure. Not just for the smoke, but for the high too. That parts not done yet either. If there's one thing I've learned so far it's that.


 Will do! The humidity in my drying room is around 60, so I should have a really slow and nice dry.




DoobieBrother said:


> Got you covered!


Hahaha well played brother! I wish I could shop that well


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2011)

Last time i dried buds my RH was 50-60 temp between 15-20c took about 2 weeks to dry but it was well worth the wait


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Eyup 600 some of my girls doin there thing!!

Day 28


*




























*​


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

FEK ME SIDEWAYS, ITS A PR0N FEST IN THE 6DOUBLE!!

Nice one peeps!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2011)

my first plant, seems like forever ago, why did i take so long to start growing?!?!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats paperhouse, it's the finest herb you'll ever smoke, enjoy.

I have a question or three. Do you give your plants N when in flower and if so when and how often. For the pk 13-14 pros, how often do you give your girls 13-14 and for cal-mag users, how much do you up your cal mag to your girls and how often do you put it in your water when in flower? I'm only in my fourth week of 12/12 and still have at least six to go and my leaves are starting to yellow so I'm trying to slow the process and keep my plants as green as possible until harvest. I notice some of you guys seem to have almost no loss of green even when your plants are fully mature. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Part of my problem is I never get to know any one strain. Like cof, so many strains so little time...and that's especially true for us old farts. I'm germing my last sour cream in hopes of an all sour cream scrog next.


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Congrats paperhouse, it's the finest herb you'll ever smoke, enjoy.
> 
> I have a question or three. Do you give your plants N when in flower and if so when and how often. For the pk 13-14 pros, how often do you give your girls 13-14 and for cal-mag users, how much do you up your cal mag to your girls and how often do you put it in your water when in flower? I'm only in my fourth week of 12/12 and still have at least six to go and my leaves are starting to yellow so I'm trying to slow the process and keep my plants as green as possible until harvest. I notice some of you guys seem to have almost no loss of green even when your plants are fully mature. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Part of my problem is I never get to know any one strain. Like cof, so many strains so little time...and that's especially true for us old farts. I'm germing my last sour cream in hopes of an all sour cream scrog next.


this is how all my feedings go:
5gal water
50ml bloom
25ml veg
25ml growth stimulant weeks(3-5)-(8-10)
15ml calmg (every other feeding)

i water/feed my plants with this mix,and what ever is let over(1gal-1/2gal)of nute mix,
i just add water to that,for the next water/feeding.

so my plants get a feeding everytime.


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2011)

i use base nutes of 5-4-3 (i think?) until about ten days before the chop. for the first 3-4 weeks of flower i add extra nitrogen which also contains cal/mag. at around week 3-4 i add a light dose of 0-13-14 to my base nutes, at around 5-6 weeks this will be at full strength.
around 6-7 weeks i will add a stronger bloom booster 0-20-21 to the base nutes and use this right up until a week before harvest.

i also use lots of other fancy products which i feel do increase quality but i would be happy to just use 2 products to get from start to finish on a grow and i'm in coco so that says a lot as to how simple this growing game can be.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been having the same problems on some plants and recently top dressed blood meal, 10-0-0, working it lightly in the surface soil and watering or feeding as usual. It appears to be working.
lime can be used for cal/mg


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2011)

I talked to neighbors G-ma.
I bought 500 watt motion light.
I bought 2 motion sensing type alarms
I am taking at least one alarm back tomorrow though neither one function as I would like.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 4, 2011)

Genuity, are you saying you feed your plants with every watering? I have a batch of grow mixed for tomorrow's watering. Two gallons each containing 15ml grow nutes and if I remember I'll add cal-mag to each. I have basically been feeding my plants once a week. Genuity, to be clear, those 50ml of bloom are going into five gallons of water so basically it's 10ml a gallon? I was hoping you would reply cause your plants are the ones I had in mind that always look great even at finish.

Ghb, I'm in week four of 12/12 and I gave my girls 3ml per gallon. How often do you apply your pk 13-14? Once a week, every other watering???


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 4, 2011)

What's your guys thoughts on Superthrive? Just bought some today at the grow shop. I've heard nothing but great things about this stuff so I thought I'd give a try. I'm gonna give some to my seedlings in the morn and see what this stuff is all about. 

If any of you are using it, what's your basic regimen with the stuff. Is it just for seedlings and re potting or do you guys use it all the way through veg and stop using during flower?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

Snapped this pic just now of my tent. I put them under the MH 12/12 on 10-1 and will leave the MH in there until the 7th or so and then switch to HPS.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 4, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What's your guys thoughts on Superthrive? Just bought some today at the grow shop. I've heard nothing but great things about this stuff so I thought I'd give a try. I'm gonna give some to my seedlings in the morn and see what this stuff is all about.
> 
> If any of you are using it, what's your basic regimen with the stuff. Is it just for seedlings and re potting or do you guys use it all the way through veg and stop using during flower?


Dropa Superthrive works really good when bubble cloning. I added a cap full to my rez and found that it deters any nute def while cuts are rooting. It also speeds up rooting drasticly. Just my 2 cents on ST, never used it other than rooting cuts though 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I talked to neighbors G-ma.
> I bought 500 watt motion light.
> I bought 2 motion sensing type alarms
> I am taking at least one alarm back tomorrow though neither one function as I would like.


Sounds like a plan.
Have you considered using 100lb fishing line for trip lines? They would need to be installed at night.

dropastone

I've used superthrive early on, but it's no miracle cure. Use sparingly.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good Dez nice and cozy spot for them gals


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

I add some Superthrive to the water when I soak the soil for transplanting and used to use it in my bubble cloners. I just use it to aid in shock from transplanting really. Like, when I first put clones into soil and changing to bigger pots.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2011)

Dez,

I've had seeds from breeders fail many times. I've yet to get an anesthesia to sprout, and sannie has replaced them twice. This was when watsup (?) was experimenting with plasma lighting and I didn't push the point, but sannie would have replaced them if asked. There is a current batch of regular extremas seeds that is having problems and sannie has offered to replace them with fems seeds, which defeats our purpose as we wanted pollen.
Not all plants are winners. I had a selene finish that just isn't a good smoke (or high/stone). The person who saw her just before harvest was stricken by the color and couldn't wait for a taste. I gave him the top cola...after he smoked a joint, he gave the remainder away. Another plant might give good results, but this one didn't. 
Don't necessarily blame yourself if they fail as it can easily be the seed company's fault.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> Have you considered using 100lb fishing line for trip lines? They would need to be installed at night.
> 
> 
> cof


 You always have the clever ideas cof. I think there's a story behind that. One day I hope to have a beer and smoke some good herb with you and hear it. bassman, I think that you should do that in a 2x2 grid and point a camera on it. Then when they fall into it the camera will catch all the fun and games for you to post here, for all your brothers to see. You'd almost want to entice the goofballs to try it just so you can post it on youtube. lol


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2011)

Browse: Home / 4:20 NEWS, DRUG WAR, Economy, MEDICAL, Parents and Kids, Police, Reefer Madness / Papa Johns Pizza supports driver who reported medical marijuana patient to police





​


*Papa Johns Pizza supports driver who reported medical marijuana patient to police*

By "Radical" Russ Belville on October 4, 2011




​ Papa John's supports its drivers turning you into police for smoking pot, even if you're a legal medical patient.

You would think that pizza delivery companies would understand who their customers are and that a great number of them smoke marijuana. If youre a pizza delivery company in Colorado, youd understand that many of the marijuana smokers in your delivery area may be legally using cannabis for medicinal purposes. But apparently Papa Johns pizza in Colorado doesnt care too much about its drivers violating the privacy of its customers who are medical marijuana patients.
(9News) The man was smoking medical marijuana just before the pizza arrived on Friday evening. The delivery driver smelled the marijuana and called the cops. The Papa Johns employee, who was not identified, was concerned because the customers 9-year-old daughter was in the house.
Officers performed a child welfare check and left without filing any charges.
Papa Johns representatives and the delivery driver declined to speak on camera to 9NEWS. They did send the following statement:
Papa Johns of Colorado wants to stand behind the decision that this delivery driver made. He was acting as a concerned citizen and for what he believes was the best interests of our community.​ The sad part is that the patient in the story has no recourse in court. Since Papa Johns employees arent specifically directed to narc out marijuana users to cops, he cant really sue Papa Johns for anything. And since marijuana is federally illegal, a citizen cant really be sued for reporting a crime to authorities.
However, *we can do something about it*. Let Papa Johns know that you dont appreciate them narcing out any marijuana consumers, but especially not legal medical marijuana patients. Papa Johns International address can be found here and you can find the number for your local store here. Maybe they didnt learn the lesson Kelloggs learned when they dumped Michael Phelps for his infamous bong photo: *Dont mess with stoners and their munchies!*
Please Tweet and Facebook with the hashtag #BoycottPapaJohns. Its already heating up the internet.
[video]http://bcove.me/fyn3gvt3[/video]


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Oct 4, 2011)

................but...........Papa John's is soooooo good!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 4, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Dropa Superthrive works really good when bubble cloning. I added a cap full to my rez and found that it deters any nute def while cuts are rooting. It also speeds up rooting drasticly. Just my 2 cents on ST, never used it other than rooting cuts though 1BMM





curious old fart said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> Have you considered using 100lb fishing line for trip lines? They would need to be installed at night.
> 
> dropastone
> ...





Dezracer said:


> I add some Superthrive to the water when I soak the soil for transplanting and used to use it in my bubble cloners. I just use it to aid in shock from transplanting really. Like, when I first put clones into soil and changing to bigger pots.


I heard/read it was good for aiding in early root production and to lesson the stress during transplanting. I figured it would be good to use during veg also to keep root production going strong. Anyway just wanted to hear from actual users of the product and get there take on it. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 4, 2011)

Papa John's hmm, I don't touch the stuff. So at least that's one thing I don't have to worry about. Don't do the cookie cutter pizza's around here. We get pizza that's made by real Italians and when you eat one of those you know your eating the real thing. Just one ta two pieces and your stuffed.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

just wanted to let my homies here know that my cultivation charge got dropped! wont be growing till i move out west but im a happy camper rite now!


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> just wanted to let my homies here know that my cultivation charge got dropped! wont be growing till i move out west but im a happy camper rite now!


so happy for ya bru


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> just wanted to let my homies here know that my cultivation charge got dropped! wont be growing till i move out west but im a happy camper rite now!


THat's killer man, congrats!


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations, it's always good when you can stick it to the man.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheers gnome  great to hear.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi HeadsUp, for some reason your original post wasn't included in my mulit quote.

Anyway, I do have 27-0-0 Nitrogen at hand but tend not to use it too often. It sounds like your plants are probably getting to big for their pots. So next time you may want to think about larger medium, or more plants to cover the screen. I have found that my plants that yello the most are the larger ones that could perhaps be in bigger pots (just my experience) I have a base nute like ghb that I use all the way through the grow, and that contains extra MG, so I am not a Cal-Mag user I am afraid. I do have pk-13-14 and will either hit my plants with that around 3 weeks before harvest, or when the flowers are starting to show I slowly increase the pk-1314 by 1ml per litre per week. This is going to adjust your NPK ratios slowly throughout the grow. Hope that helps in some way.



Heads Up said:


> Genuity, are you saying you feed your plants with every watering? I have a batch of grow mixed for tomorrow's watering. Two gallons each containing 15ml grow nutes and if I remember I'll add cal-mag to each. I have basically been feeding my plants once a week. Genuity, to be clear, those 50ml of bloom are going into five gallons of water so basically it's 10ml a gallon? I was hoping you would reply cause your plants are the ones I had in mind that always look great even at finish.
> 
> Ghb, I'm in week four of 12/12 and I gave my girls 3ml per gallon. How often do you apply your pk 13-14? Once a week, every other watering???





Dezracer said:


> Snapped this pic just now of my tent. I put them under the MH 12/12 on 10-1 and will leave the MH in there until the 7th or so and then switch to HPS.


Gezellig!!!!!



duchieman said:


> Browse: Home / 4:20 NEWS, DRUG WAR, Economy, MEDICAL, Parents and Kids, Police, Reefer Madness / Papa John&#8217;s Pizza supports driver who reported medical marijuana patient to police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUKKIN JOBSWORTH CUNT$!!!!!!!! People like that need to be taken out the back and ......... Surely the owner of this company wants his company to fail? Is that his ploy? Talk about the hand that feed you being bitten, this is the hand that feeds you also taking a bite of you. Just unbelievable.



GNOME GROWN said:


> just wanted to let my homies here know that my cultivation charge got dropped! wont be growing till i move out west but im a happy camper rite now!


Now isn't that the greatest feeling ever Gnome. I also got my cultivation charges dropped and it really is a buzz. I wonder if they will offer to give you your equipment back? I got a letter from the Popo offering all my gear back to me, lol. I didn't take them up on the offer though, was a bit para.

Hope you all have a great night,day, breakfast, whatever time zone you in.

DST


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 5, 2011)

good shit everyone. thats a nice setup in that tent
are those tents any good? 
i was thinking about gettin a 2x4 foot one and puttin a 400 mh in it for veggin

View attachment 1820928
check the sig everyone keep up the green thumbs


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Greenhouse girls.





















Peace, DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Greenhouse girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin beautifull DST!................healthy as you like mate!!  ................what strains are those?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

In all honesty I am not 100% sure PB. I had 5 seedlings sprout up from my compost heap and I transplanted them and kept them outside and these 3 are what's left....
possibilities are:
Lemon Skunk, Cheese Surprise, Deep Blue......maybe a Headband? PRoof will be in the toking, providing they finish ok....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> In all honesty I am not 100% sure PB. I had 5 seedlings sprout up from my compost heap and I transplanted them and kept them outside and these 3 are what's left....
> possibilities are:
> Lemon Skunk, Cheese Surprise, Deep Blue......maybe a Headband? PRoof will be in the toking, providing they finish ok....


Lol....compost heap ey?.............................should be fun tryin to guess mate, sure you'l know like..................do a comp!!.....Guess the strain, winner gets a free sample of each lol


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, compost heaps are great. I recycle everything from my grow room. 

The root balls get broken open and I use the stuff I shake off them as a base in my pots. The roots then get mashed up and added to the other side of the compost heap, along with kitchen rubbish (veg, egg shells, tea leaves etc.) I also add all my fan leaves and once I have run everything through the bubble bags for hash, the mulch also gets composted (as well as branches, twigs, etc). I add some dry nutrient (a conniffer based nutrient, with various mycorrhizae's) and then when I pot my new plants up I use the mycorrhizae from B.A.C. My nute feed is a 5-2-4 npk which I use throughout the whole grow, with the pk1314 as a booster.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey, compost heaps are great. I recycle everything from my grow room.
> 
> The root balls get broken open and I use the stuff I shake off them as a base in my pots. The roots then get mashed up and added to the other side of the compost heap, along with kitchen rubbish (veg, egg shells, tea leaves etc.) I also add all my fan leaves and once I have run everything through the bubble bags for hash, the mulch also gets composted (as well as branches, twigs, etc). I add some dry nutrient (a conniffer based nutrient, with various mycorrhizae's) and then when I pot my new plants up I use the mycorrhizae from B.A.C. My nute feed is a 5-2-4 npk which I use throughout the whole grow, with the pk1314 as a booster.


Sounds good mate..............always remember me old grand pa's compost heap, he used to collect worms from it and go fishin with them.........used to pong abit lol
Been thinkin off maybe addin some mycorrhizaes or whatever to my coco, i no the canna has some allready but mores gotta be good ey?
I like the pk13/14 to mate just at full strength now week 4 of flower will have stopped usin by week 5, then a little mini flush with plenty of cannazym then its on to the overdrive to finish them up.

ps wasnt lol at your compost heap bro, just at the fact they sprouted out of it, was thinkin...WTF hows that happened


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

I know,I didn't think you were, it was only after I posted I thought, that's sounds a bit narky, ("Hey......)

I reckon it's just beans from running bubble hash and then composting that. I also had a load of seedling not sprout on me although I thought I had thrown the soil from that...who knows, was a nice surprise anyway, especially since 3 out of 5 were females.



PUKKA BUD said:


> ps wasnt lol at your compost heap bro, just at the fact they sprouted out of it, was thinkin...WTF hows that happened


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol.....so were cool then yeh!! lol joke

So do your outdoor girls always grow as well mate?................bet they loved that crazy heat spell last week?


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi HeadsUp, for some reason your original post wasn't included in my mulit quote.
> 
> Anyway, I do have 27-0-0 Nitrogen at hand but tend not to use it too often. It sounds like your plants are probably getting to big for their pots. So next time you may want to think about larger medium, or more plants to cover the screen. I have found that my plants that yello the most are the larger ones that could perhaps be in bigger pots (just my experience) I have a base nute like ghb that I use all the way through the grow, and that contains extra MG, so I am not a Cal-Mag user I am afraid. I do have pk-13-14 and will either hit my plants with that around 3 weeks before harvest, or when the flowers are starting to show I slowly increase the pk-1314 by 1ml per litre per week. This is going to adjust your NPK ratios slowly throughout the grow. Hope that helps in some way.


Hey DST you just hit on a topic that I'm really interested in. When you say that you just use a base nute all the way through. I take it that means your basically just using a veg nute for most of the grow and then hit it with the PK 13 14 towards the end. If so that statement makes a lot of sense to me.

I was following a thread called Dyna Gro vs General Hydroponics, a side by side grow to determine which nute was better. In short DG blew GH away as far as price and performance. Anyway some guy posted an email sent to him by the CEO of DG. Aparently they had been talking about there product line. He stated that bloom boosters were basically just snake oil and it's purpose was basically to give the consumer what they wanted and to grab their share of the pie from that market.

He went on to say that their Foliage Pro 9-3-6 would be more than enough to fertilize a plant throughout veg and flower.

With that statement right there, I came to the conclusion that I'm not gonna use a bloom booster this round and put what he said to the test.

*Edit*

Okay I did some searching and found the original post that I'm referring to.



> I also am a fan of Dyna-Gro fertilizers for container usage.
> I was asked recently 'If high P fertilizers are so useless then why does Dyna-Gro make and market them?'
> My answer was simply to have a product that people wanted, but that was just my opinion. I decided to ask the company (Dyna-Gro) about this. At first I got a very brief response from a representative that wasn't at all satisfying so I asked that rep to forward my question to someone responsible for deciding what their formulations would be. I ended up getting a response from the CEO. Here it is, I think you will find it interesting.
> *******************
> ...


In conclusion, I'm not saying that you shouldn't use your PK 13 14 towards the end of flower. Although I am asking if you use veg nutes for most of the growing cycle and a little PK at the end?

*Edit*

You already answered my question while I was writing this up.

Peace.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

My normal feeding is:
BioNova Supersoil mix - 5-2-4. With PK-13/14 added throughout flower to stimulate a move in percentages from high to lower N level, and lower to higher PK levels. So yeh, I use a basic veg nute and change that with incremental increases in PK13/14. I use no other products, my plant has never heard of any cleverly marketed names before. SO I am basically using the theory that the man from Dyna grow has come up with, less is more.

This is my prefered method of doing it. I have also just used the base veg nute with 3 applications over a week of pk13/14 half way through the grow (roughly 30 days before harvest).


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 5, 2011)

That sounds good to me. If his info is correct (I have no doubt that it is) I'll be saving a lot of money down the road staying away from bloom boosters.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Not really lad. My outdoor grow last year produced some, but was not top line quality. Rather airy to be honest. But then same thing, we had a great start to the summer, finished with constant rain. This year I have put them in the greenhouse earlier in the hope to get them finished and plumped up a bit more. I have also added lecky in the greenhouse and I am running a de-humidifer in there as well, and will lob my greenhouse heater in when temps start to drop. This stuff needs the rest of the month at least, and it doesn't look like we'll be getting any fantastic sun in this period. Oh well, they'll produce what they produce eh.




PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol.....so were cool then yeh!! lol joke
> 
> So do your outdoor girls always grow as well mate?................bet they loved that crazy heat spell last week?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 5, 2011)

Back to the pk 13-14. How often, once you start using pk 13-14, do you give it to your girls?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

with my base nute regime, every feed. 1st week of pistils showing, 1ml per 10 l, then 2ml per 10 litres, then 3ml / 10 litres, right up until full doses of 10ml per litre


Heads Up said:


> Back to the pk 13-14. How often, once you start using pk 13-14, do you give it to your girls?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Not really lad. My outdoor grow last year produced some, but was not top line quality. Rather airy to be honest. But then same thing, we had a great start to the summer, finished with constant rain. This year I have put them in the greenhouse earlier in the hope to get them finished and plumped up a bit more. I have also added lecky in the greenhouse and I am running a de-humidifer in there as well, and will lob my greenhouse heater in when temps start to drop. This stuff needs the rest of the month at least, and it doesn't look like we'll be getting any fantastic sun in this period. Oh well, they'll produce what they produce eh.


Well anything from thems better then nowt mate, they look nice to, i'd be happy just to have them around growin lol..........you get the same-ish weather as other here then mate??
Im off over to the Dam next year mate around sept/oct the mrs is preggy so no smokeio for her so said ill treat her lol............where abouts is the Gray area???


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 5, 2011)

So the next question is...how often do you feed your girls?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

True indeed. And yteh, it's nice to have a few MJ's swaying in the breeze.

The Grey Area is fairly central. Give us a shout when you are over and I'll introduce you to the guys who work there. Oh, and we can blaze a couple too.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Well anything from thems better then nowt mate, they look nice to, i'd be happy just to have them around growin lol..........you get the same-ish weather as other here then mate??
> Im off over to the Dam next year mate around sept/oct the mrs is preggy so no smokeio for her so said ill treat her lol............where abouts is the Gray area???





Heads Up said:


> So the next question is...how often do you feed your girls?


Every third time I use water only. So I water at least once per week as I water/feed every other day.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> True indeed. And yteh, it's nice to have a few MJ's swaying in the breeze.
> 
> The Grey Area is fairly central. Give us a shout when you are over and I'll introduce you to the guys who work there. Oh, and we can blaze a couple too.


Thanks fella!!!  ...................just checked it out on google looks sound as mate love that panorama view thingy lol.....................is it out towards the bluebird cafe mate?


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, are you saying you feed your plants with every watering? I have a batch of grow mixed for tomorrow's watering. Two gallons each containing 15ml grow nutes and if I remember I'll add cal-mag to each. I have basically been feeding my plants once a week. Genuity, to be clear, those 50ml of bloom are going into five gallons of water so basically it's 10ml a gallon? I was hoping you would reply cause your plants are the ones I had in mind that always look great even at finish.
> 
> Ghb, I'm in week four of 12/12 and I gave my girls 3ml per gallon. How often do you apply your pk 13-14? Once a week, every other watering???


yep,feed every watering,and yes 10ml a gal.
my nute mix starts at 1000 ppm,for the first feeding,then i feel the bucket back up with water,and
the left over nute mix,brings the ppms to around 300 or so.
the thing is to give them plants jus the right amout of water,these 5gal buckets,are full of roots,they get 
4l each,i get no run off,and they are dry/drooping in 2 days.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope, it's the other side of town. It's quite near Anne Franks old cab, lol.




PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks fella!!!  ...................just checked it out on google looks sound as mate love that panorama view thingy lol.....................is it out towards the bluebird cafe mate?


----------



## ghb (Oct 5, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> So the next question is...how often do you feed your girls?


i feed every watering and that is every other day, sometimes every day depending on how much the plants are wicking off.
i only use it for a week then it's on to the snake oil for me


----------



## ghb (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Nope, it's the other side of town. It's quite near Anne Franks old cab, lol.


anne franks cab is in the usa somewhere isn't it, or is it in corsica?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Nope, it's the other side of town. It's quite near Anne Franks old cab, lol.


Anne who!?!?!?!.....lmao im sure ill find it, a huge google map of it popped up when i googled it, just didnt look lol.............I could have allready been in there, the 1st few times i went with the lads i cant remember a thing, just like a blurry dream lmao!!.................then been with the mrs twice, can remember that and didnt go in there but did quite a few coffe shops.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

The Dutch have been perfecting hiding things in cupboards for decades. My wifes Grandad also use to hide under the floorboards of a cupbard when the Nazis came round looking to take the men of to labour camps. I read a letter he wrote just after the war describing it all. Quite bloody scary. Funny how the police are still looking for things in cabinets to this day!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> good shit everyone. thats a nice setup in that tent
> are those tents any good?
> i was thinking about gettin a 2x4 foot one and puttin a 400 mh in it for veggin
> 
> ...


My personal opinion is, yes they are well worth the money. It's not hard to set u a room that will be every bit as reflective and will work just as well but it takes considerably more time to do so. With a tent you just open the box, set it up per the instructions and start hanging your shizzle inside however you want. All provisions have already been made for you like things to hang lights, fans and filters from, the vent holes are all there and if you get a good one they are almost 100% light tight right out of the box.
I've had a few rooms that I built and a couple tents and will be using tents only going forward unless I have an opportunity to run a mid to large size grow again like I took down in May. Situations like that where you are running 4-6 flower tables and stuff are easier to get settled by putting something together yourself. Mine was most of a single car garage at 10x12 or 10x14 or something and Whodat has a dope room he built out of wood that is huge with 4400watts. 

Some guys in here have closets at their disposal and use that space but I don't have that so it's tents in the garage for me.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm off to get some butter to cook trim into and see about scoring some square buckets/pails from the mexican restaraunts to give undercurrent a go.

Peace...


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

I know a lot of big gardening centres have cafes, didn't think of a resteraunt having a gardening supply outlet, lol. Good luck, and don't eat too many taco's!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha! I got the idea from 4tatude, who told me he got his for free from mexican restaraunts. I checked around but struck out due to the ones nearby getting the same stuff in round buckets, lol.
I did find two behind a teppan/sushi place but they were different sizes and one had some sort of cleaning solution in it. I couldn't get anyones attention and didn't feel right just taking them so I left empty handed. 
I think I'll hit a couple places later though that I though of while driving around. I had an account that always delt with lots of containers including those big ones like strictlyseedless uses for a res. They have them in two different sizes so I figure I'll ask dude what they do with them once empty. They had lots of smaller stuff too so I'll just talk to him and see what they have that they could let go for free. The other place is near an account I had that was actually a container supply place so I'll see what kind of deal I can work if the first one doesn't pan out.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Oct 5, 2011)

Evening gentlemen!!,,

I am back after a bit of time away , got a new set-up will post pics very soon!! Hope everyone is enjoying the cooler temps the last few days!!hahaha



going to start a journal on this one i think, wish me luck!!.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 5, 2011)

Genuity and DST, thanks for the clarification. I'm using three gallon smart pots and today I used three gallons of water between five plants before I had any runoff which normally I do not have. I've been thinking I need to water them more lately to make sure the bottoms of the plants are getting enough moisture. I use a digital moisture meter with a probe of about ten inches so it does reach the bottom of my containers. I also gave them a dose of grow nutes from botanicare of 3-2-4 which is what I use in veg but due to the lack of N I also hit them with a gallon of dyna-gro 9-3-6 for the third gallon with its higher N content...we'll see if there is any improvement over the next few days.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey HeadsUp, organic nutes always tend to have lower %'s available, but that ratio does seem quite low on the N side. Keep us posted, I am sure you'll treat them like Queens regardless.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there....Could there be.......Anyone.....Out there?

Ehm, nope. Okay then, I am off to bed. Night night happy gardeners. peace from over here to everywhere.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2011)

Ramdom bit of useless information of the day. According to boardreader.com these are the top posters in the 6double and how many posts they've made. I just barely made the list, lol

DST ------------ 2,523
Heads Up ------ 1,604
whodatnation -- 1,056
1badmasonman - 947
mcpurple -------- 911
Dezracer --------- 843
duchieman ------ 787
genuity ---------- 779
curious old fart - 710
jigfresh ---------- 690


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, at least the OP is the highest on the list, LOL


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 5, 2011)

this.will.be.my.296th.post.in.this.thread.lol. I just think I post a lot.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2011)

I had to pick my son up early again today because he took a kid to the ground and was choking him out. Is it sad that my first thought was, "atta boy" ?
Fortunately for my son he was just defending himself and there were witnesses. It's crazy to me that there is this kind of stuff going on at the YMCA which is on school grounds between kids that range from 1st to 4th grade. My son is now in 2nd and the other kid is a 3rd grader that happens to live in our neighborhood. I see him with his friends all the time so I worry that this is not over and that they will antagonize him when he is playing out front.
The lady that runs the Y at this location told me that the other boy was terrified when they were pulled apart and that my son seemed unphased by the whole thing. He just wanted to go back to playing with his friends, bloody nose and all...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah dez. I'm not a fan of violence, but I am a fan of standing up for oneself. I think atta boy is an appropriate feeling to have... just don't tell your boy that. One of those secrets you get to keep till he's old enough to understand dad doesn't want him going around kicking ass just cuz he can. Gotta love it though. His cool demeanor would be my proudest bit. I always got so heated when in a confrontation... being cool and collected is a thing to be admired.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;h5HJGuyBfx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5HJGuyBfx8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 5, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I had to pick my son up early again today because he took a kid to the ground and was choking him out. Is it sad that my first thought was, "atta boy" ?
> Fortunately for my son he was just defending himself and there were witnesses. It's crazy to me that there is this kind of stuff going on at the YMCA which is on school grounds between kids that range from 1st to 4th grade. My son is now in 2nd and the other kid is a 3rd grader that happens to live in our neighborhood. I see him with his friends all the time so I worry that this is not over and that they will antagonize him when he is playing out front.
> The lady that runs the Y at this location told me that the other boy was terrified when they were pulled apart and that my son seemed unphased by the whole thing. He just wanted to go back to playing with his friends, bloody nose and all...


I see nothing wrong with your son knowing how to defend himself, and applaud him for using it in the right application.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2011)

Is this the same kid whose father you had an encounter with Dez, or another one?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2011)

dude, i watched that video duchie... pretty funny. One of the related videos was of 16 year old conjoined twins. That shit blew me away. They were driving, and the one is like "why is your blinker on?"... that is just wild.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2011)

Different kid...

That kid doesn't live around here anymore.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2011)

Almost desert season Dezracer. Might have to catch 150 mile ride this Sunday. From Stoddard to the Husky with lunch at the Slash X. 

Hope everyone is doing fine and that the Grass is Green. 


It rained good today. 
We got our FarmTek agriculterual greenhouse film yesterday and got three of the four walls up except the back wall wich is protected somewhat.Glad we did ! We'll finsh the walls all the way and swap out the roof when the rain is gone. All done with duct tape & zypties.




(carport greenhouse)




So it can all be removed in the spring time,even the top.I'm sure the film will be worth it as far as better light penatration as opposed to 6 mil visqueen. It rained good and the top doesn't overlap the sides yet. That will be fixed when we swap tops.
I'll leave ya with some updated pics and a few harvest pics of the Hindu & Tripple Berry.













































































Alota, here the Alien OG you gave us. 3 weeks flowering outside.









A Pure Afgahn Landrace.




Same time.









The Winter time greenhouse Farm Team and flower room stuffers.




Querkles,Aliens og's,Landraces,Hindus,White berries, A blue berry,A tripple berry,super silver 2 dina fem autos, 3 Dr Greenthumbs Iranian short flowers, And some hand picked Indica seeds to clone including the Space Queen aka Green Crack to grow in the spring.








The inhouse crew




Sorry bouts lights on but that's all you get. I don't have a regular light in there.




Super Silver,Querkle,tripple berry,Afgahn landrace.









Alota, here's the Querkle you gave us.





















Tripple berry.









A tripple Berry and Hindu Kush harvest.




21 oz's the boy and I split.


The Hindu.






















The tripple berry.






























My close up bud pics are lousy. I don't know if I don't know how to use the camera or the camera sucks ?







Tripple on the left, Hindu on the right.














Hindu.








Tripple.










Thanks for Stopping by everyone .


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Stunning TWS. I remember when you first showed up here talking about how you weren't sure how things would turn out. The plants were so little in the back yard. Sheesh, you are going to have so much herb on your hands soon.

Great job.


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Jigfresh ! I'm addicted now. LOL Smoking is just a side benifit of growing.You gotta do something with it. LOL Need to get better at my indoor.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> My personal opinion is, yes they are well worth the money. It's not hard to set u a room that will be every bit as reflective and will work just as well but it takes considerably more time to do so. With a tent you just open the box, set it up per the instructions and start hanging your shizzle inside however you want. All provisions have already been made for you like things to hang lights, fans and filters from, the vent holes are all there and if you get a good one they are almost 100% light tight right out of the box.
> I've had a few rooms that I built and a couple tents and will be using tents only going forward unless I have an opportunity to run a mid to large size grow again like I took down in May. Situations like that where you are running 4-6 flower tables and stuff are easier to get settled by putting something together yourself. Mine was most of a single car garage at 10x12 or 10x14 or something and Whodat has a dope room he built out of wood that is huge with 4400watts.
> 
> Some guys in here have closets at their disposal and use that space but I don't have that so it's tents in the garage for me.


 Agreed with everything you said about the tents Dez 
My room is 8x8 and currently using 2k6 double O.



Heads Up said:


> Genuity and DST, thanks for the clarification. I'm using three gallon smart pots and today I used three gallons of water between five plants before I had any runoff which normally I do not have. I've been thinking I need to water them more lately to make sure the bottoms of the plants are getting enough moisture. I use a digital moisture meter with a probe of about ten inches so it does reach the bottom of my containers. I also gave them a dose of grow nutes from botanicare of 3-2-4 which is what I use in veg but due to the lack of N I also hit them with a gallon of dyna-gro 9-3-6 for the third gallon with its higher N content...we'll see if there is any improvement over the next few days.


Talking about the smaller size containers? Iv notice plants have more needs when root bound. 



treemasterskunk said:


> Evening gentlemen!!,,
> 
> I am back after a bit of time away , got a new set-up will post pics very soon!! Hope everyone is enjoying the cooler temps the last few days!!hahaha
> 
> ...


Good luck masterskunk  Cant wait to see the pics... you'll probably post them by the time Im done with this post lol



jigfresh said:


> Ramdom bit of useless information of the day. According to boardreader.com these are the top posters in the 6double and how many posts they've made. I just barely made the list, lol
> 
> DST ------------ 2,523
> Heads Up ------ 1,604
> ...


 Haha Im catching up!



Dezracer said:


> I had to pick my son up early again today because he took a kid to the ground and was choking him out. Is it sad that my first thought was, "atta boy" ?
> Fortunately for my son he was just defending himself and there were witnesses. It's crazy to me that there is this kind of stuff going on at the YMCA which is on school grounds between kids that range from 1st to 4th grade. My son is now in 2nd and the other kid is a 3rd grader that happens to live in our neighborhood. I see him with his friends all the time so I worry that this is not over and that they will antagonize him when he is playing out front.
> The lady that runs the Y at this location told me that the other boy was terrified when they were pulled apart and that my son seemed unphased by the whole thing. He just wanted to go back to playing with his friends, bloody nose and all...


Haha sounds like me as a younger one. Kids fight, atta boy.



jigfresh said:


> Fuck yeah dez. I'm not a fan of violence, but I am a fan of standing up for oneself. I think atta boy is an appropriate feeling to have... just don't tell your boy that. One of those secrets you get to keep till he's old enough to understand dad doesn't want him going around kicking ass just cuz he can. Gotta love it though. His cool demeanor would be my proudest bit. I always got so heated when in a confrontation... being cool and collected is a thing to be admired.


 Wise words to live and tell by.


duchieman said:


> [video=youtube;h5HJGuyBfx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5HJGuyBfx8[/video]


 lolololololololololololo baked as hell ant that killed me hahaha  thanks 
Edit here's an attempt at a response lol

[video=youtube;cdL6BjupD1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdL6BjupD1E[/video]



TWS said:


> Almost desert season Dezracer. Might have to catch 150 mile ride this Sunday. From Stoddard to the Husky with lunch at the Slash X.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine and that the Grass is Green.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fantastic work all around, and just in time! Amazing TWS. You sure you dont know what your doing? 

So, what ya feeden them?


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2011)

The outdoors was vegged on MG. In Flower it is General Hydroponics Flora Bloom "Bloom" and molasses once in a while. A member gave me some Fox Farms 3 part bloom boosters that I feed them too . I am trying all organics on the next runs. And No, I don't know what I'm really doing.  I just read alot of RIU and have made some great friends that are great growers who have helped alot. Outdoors is really easy if you just pay attention to their needs and the heat we deal with. No PH or temp BS like indoors. I will get our indoor down though! That's just the way I am. I have to be the best I can or dye trying. LOL !


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Right TWS, you are banned from posting your outdoor pics on the 6Double, they are giving me cola envy!!!!!!!!!!! lol. j/k. Freaking great stuff mate. Funnily enough it's end of days here as well and been raining heavy. I think next year I will probably start my outdoors in the greenhouse. To much shitty weather here.

Hope everyone is cool and thinking about how they can get their Post count up, lmao. See how much I have to goad you all along (that's my excuse and I am sticking to it!).lol.

Have agreat one.

DST

and Duchie, that video was sick, I gifawed hard bru, v-funny.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice TWS a beautiful first grow.

Whodat, these plants don't get root bound, I use smart pots which prevents the plants from circling in the bottom of the containers. I have grown many plants using smart pots and not a one has been root bound. I've thought of using five gallon smart pots but that's a lot of soil to get rid of each grow. I'm thinking one day in the future to have a go at DWC using five gallon buckets. A new hydro shop opened in my area, the first of its kind in my neck of the woods. Don't forget I live in the bible belt and this kind of stuff is frowned upon in my parts. Is that post count thing saying I'm a blabbermouth?


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Is that post count thing saying I'm a blabbermouth?


No, it's confirming it I am afraid!!!! lol. 

Me, I am what's known as a Gob Shite!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Is that post count thing saying I'm a blabbermouth?


only that you have diarrhea of the fingers


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't wanna work, I just wanna grow dope all day.


----------



## ghb (Oct 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I don't wanna work, I just wanna grow dope all day.


i think you captured the sentiment of all of us here, maybe somebody in the 600 has an amazing job that they love doing, i just love growing some good dope like ricky from the trailer park boys. still looking for the big dirty though


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I don't wanna work, I just wanna grow dope all day.


growing is work, just more enjoyable.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

Growing is the only work you will catch me doing lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 6, 2011)

ghb said:


> i think you captured the sentiment of all of us here, maybe somebody in the 600 has an amazing job that they love doing, i just love growing some good dope like ricky from the trailer park boys. still looking for the big dirty though


I think you're right, it truly becomes a passion for some of us doesn't it? Some days it seems I am absolutely obsessed with it. Just wish I had more time to tinker with it!



curious old fart said:


> growing is work, just more enjoyable.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree 100% and the rewards of the labor are most enjoyable 



mr west said:


> Growing is the only work you will catch me doing lol.


I envy you Mr. West lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I had to pick my son up early again today because he took a kid to the ground and was choking him out. Is it sad that my first thought was, "atta boy" ?
> Fortunately for my son he was just defending himself and there were witnesses. It's crazy to me that there is this kind of stuff going on at the YMCA which is on school grounds between kids that range from 1st to 4th grade. My son is now in 2nd and the other kid is a 3rd grader that happens to live in our neighborhood. I see him with his friends all the time so I worry that this is not over and that they will antagonize him when he is playing out front.
> The lady that runs the Y at this location told me that the other boy was terrified when they were pulled apart and that my son seemed unphased by the whole thing. He just wanted to go back to playing with his friends, bloody nose and all...


 Crazy stuff. But usually at that age they will fight n forget about. and hell if anything. atleast you know your son is ready. A lot of us love a good fight but nobody want to have drama everyday, even lil' kids. Would you discipline a child for protecting himself? just a question


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Horribly enough I get a buzz out of the work I do. It's a pretty short lived high as everything after the initial winning of the deal is just boring. And unfortunately dealing with people in the real World, no on gives a hoot, everyone lies, and it's only seldom do you find someone straight up these days. Luckily enough my job allows me to do what I love though, and that is grow me some lovely herb. Perhaps one day I'll be able to get my finger nails dirty 24/7, how nice would that be.

Peace and time for a 420 me thinks it's been a hard days work, honest injuns!, 

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> Growing is the only work you will catch me doing lol.


 Ditto.
If your doing what you love then you'll love what your doin!
even if its illegal.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Too true, T but I am not sure, "ma lawd, I really loved growing weed" would hold much weight when it came to sentencing.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

@ TWS - If I still rode dirtbikes I'd defnitely come up and join you. I've never ridden to the Husky from Stoddard, only from Cal City. I miss my bikes a ton all the time but it was time for me to give it up, at least for a few years but might be indefinite. I ride street bikes only now but I really like that too. 

Nice grow man!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Crazy stuff. But usually at that age they will fight n forget about. and hell if anything. atleast you know your son is ready. A lot of us love a good fight but nobody want to have drama everyday, even lil' kids. Would you discipline a child for protecting himself? just a question


Absolutely not. I encourage him to defend himself but try to always remind him to not pick fughts or be a bully. He doesn't look like it but he could definitely be a bully if he decided to do so. He's a little guy, like me, but was taking Tae kwon do until just recently and is now studying BJJ with a studio that is run by the guy that taught me when I was in high school. The guy doesn't do any fighting anymore but has some highly trained staff that work really well with young ones. 

My son has already taken kids to the ground to diffuse situations that were older and much bigger than him last year towards the beginning of the school year that ended up with other kids leaving him alone for the most part. Hopefully this will be a similar situation. I just always tell him that I'm proud fo him for controlling them without hurting them and remind him to always try to walk away first. It seems like he understands me but I guess he was really choking the shit out of the kid yesterday (according to the YMCA) which concerns me a bit.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

nothing wrong with a good choking,some kids need it.
kids got smart mouths,these days,and if you got a kid that do not mind putting them in their place,
then so be.

some lil kid(8yrs)was kicking me in the back of my chair,at the movies,the other day,just would not stop,
i kept givein him the "look",but to no avail,he kept at it.
so,by the time my son(9yrs)got back from the restroom,i told him......yep,sure did,he said "i got this dad"
went back there.......and slapd the hell out the kid...lol,and told him to kick it agin,and see what happens.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

atta boy little G haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

a little G that is. i find that you gotta raise your kids to their envoromen. because some places there is no room passiveness, or that will be their place. always. lol what the hell do i know though. i aint got no kids ha. i am against violence to a certain level when i was young we used to bang it out, then guns came in as we got older. Now the kids pickin up gunz, no more gangfights just shootouts. shit is crazy.. the world is moving so fast its depessing kids killin kids, babies havin babies. the next generation is gonna be a real problem from what i see.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think I could be a modern PC correct parent. I would be super proud to have a mini Gen (although I don't imagine mini Gen being too mini, lol). Some little douche bag kids are just so fukkin rude it's incredible. Man, if I even spoke out of turn in my house when my old man was around it was a kapow, and then, "kids will be seen, not heard...blah blah." So my hand was up or I was quietly looking for a moment to throw one of the millions of questions I had in my mind. Luckily at that age my old man took an exit stage left and my Mum ended up meeting my Step Dad (rip). He was the sort of bloke who told my Mum to let me stay up and watch the film/football!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

exactly, glad my mj plants and dogs dont give me much hassle.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I try not to steifle (sp?) my son too much but his mind, like mine, runs 100mph all the time. I do tell him to be quiet and occasionally even have to tell him to shut his mouth or shut up but I feel bad doing it. He just doesn't listen when I'm being nice though sometimes. He's a really good kid and I want him to be a KID as long as possible so I will try to avoid confrontation when the kids are around and make sure he doesn't get involved when we see other kids misbehaving oand stuff. He's on this kick about millitary and guns and explosives right now and whenever he's playing, it's always machine gun sounds and sword sounds with everything. His buddies are all the same so maybe I shouldn't worry but I do.

I've grown tired of having the school or YMCA call saying he hurt someone or was playing too rough with his friends. So far I've been called because he has punched a kid in the nose and bloodied him up, choked a kid after taking him to the ground and immobilizing him, got pushed to the ground by a few kids and then took one out by sweeping his leg and jumped up in a fight stance and I'm not sure but that may be it. This was all over last school year, summer and the short time that this school year has been going on.

Oh yeah, the time he swept the kid's leg was the day after he got in trouble for hitting an older kid which I found out was because the kid was tormenting him and it was that kid's friends that pushed him down. It's alway older and bigger kids, WTF?
He's only like 4'2" and about 40-45lbs FFS! Leave the little guy alone already!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I try not to steifle (sp?) my son too much but his mind, like mine, runs 100mph all the time. I do tell him to be quiet and occasionally even have to tell him to shut his mouth or shut up but I feel bad doing it. He just doesn't listen when I'm being nice though sometimes. He's a really good kid and I want him to be a KID as long as possible so I will try to avoid confrontation when the kids are around and make sure he doesn't get involved when we see other kids misbehaving oand stuff. He's on this kick about millitary and guns and explosives right now and whenever he's playing, it's always machine gun sounds and sword sounds with everything. His buddies are all the same so maybe I shouldn't worry but I do.
> 
> I've grown tired of having the school or YMCA call saying he hurt someone or was playing too rough with his friends. So far I've been called because he has punched a kid in the nose and bloodied him up, choked a kid after taking him to the ground and immobilizing him, got pushed to the ground by a few kids and then took one out by sweeping his leg and jumped up in a fight stance and I'm not sure but that may be it. This was all over last school year, summer and the short time that this school year has been going on.
> 
> ...


On the bright side, if school or athletics doesnt seem to be his thing in 10 years or so. MMA is really startig to take of. jp


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I know you can't see it but he's smiling ear to ear in this pic. 1st day of school this year...

Does he look like a bully to you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

is he gonna ride bikes too? i used to ride with my dad(rip) when i was younger.




> Does he look like a bully to you?


 Idk man, he has the ears of a prankster a bully not so much


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

He rides. I didn't let him do the kid races in the desert until he turned 4 but he got his first motorcycle (quad) for Christmas when he was 2. He actually asked santa for it when he got his pic with him that year, LOL.
He's bugging me pretty consistently these days to go back out but he's outgrown both of his bikes now so I'll have to buy two bikes I guess. I've got a hanful of people that have said I could use their bikes whenever I want though so maybe I'll do that and just buy him a new one. I'll have to get myself a trailbike of some sort though or I might fall victim to the temptation to race again and I've promised the wife I will not race again. It's too stressful for her because she had gone to one and saw how fast I rode when racing. She wouldn't be able to sleep when I would do the overnights on race weekends and was always worried she was going to get a call form a club member teling her which hospital I being airlifted to or something. 
I raced as an AMA Expert and consistently got top 3 finishes in my class the last couple of years I did it.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

It's not like I crashed in every race or even got any serious injuries from racing with the exception of one single crash that was pretty bad. Most of my injuries were from play riding because you get too comfortable and lose focus. Next thing you know, you're flopping around on the ground unitl you come to a stop. That or I would get stupid when I was younger and hit lots of jumps and it's only a matter of time before you get out of your comfort zone and eat shite.

I'm all messed up now though from years of it and live with chronic back pain, neck pain and pain in some of my joints where I had bad surgeries or didn't let things heal completely before going back out.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 6, 2011)

You're gnarly, Dez! And your kid looks like a little ass kicker. The smaller ones tend to have the bigger fight, from my experience. My good friend who is now a doc used to be a real good fighter when he was younger... now he saves lives, lol. Tables have turned.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!
Lost 3 platinum girls to mold now!!
One top of a Grape Ape went south as well.
Outdoor growing sux!!

On a positive note I am gonna dixie cup some clones today.
Heres some pics of some outdoor girls that are tough and not moldy:

purple dragon
mango
white rhino, in that order


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

missed this one I think
mr nice


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Sucks about the mold. Sorry to hear bassman. Maybe you should just trim the moldy stuff and give them to your neighbors, lol. "Mold? What? That's just extra frostiness."


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

My liikes were for the clones statement btw and not the mold B.
I'm doing online traffic school right now, flipping back and forth between the 6 and that. I've had a headache ever since I woke up this morning but I don;t think I could get high and still retain what I'm reading enough to pass the quizzes, LOL. I just need to power through it to get that shit done and then it's vaporizer time with some Blackberry Kush that I quick dried and stuck in a little apothecary jar to cure a bit before sampling. It will be my first sample from this grow and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

This was particularly funny to me for some reason 

*ROAD RAGE

*U.S. News & World Report defines aggressive driving incidents as events in which an angry or impatient driver tries to kill or injure another driver after a traffic dispute. 

In a study by the AAA Foundation for Traffic Safety, motorists were asked which of a list of particular types of behavior they had experienced from other motorists in the last 12 months. The following statistics were derived: 



Aggressive tailgating (driving very close behind) 62%
Flashes lights 59%
Aggressive or rude gestures 48%
Deliberately obstructed or prevented from maneuvering 21%
Verbal abuse 16%
Physically assaulted 1%
Other 12%
Almost 9 in 10 (88%) of all respondents had experienced at least one of the types of behavior listed above in the last 12 months. Motorists aged over 55 were less likely to have done so (79%).


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Sucks about the mold. Sorry to hear bassman. Maybe you should just trim the moldy stuff and give them to your neighbors, lol. "Mold? What? That's just extra frostiness."


 I thought bout that.
A different neighbor besides the one who over heard them told me their friend told them they saw the kid in my yard.
I thought bout offering some of the moldy shit to them....lol

also this is the platinum I saved


Is this enough roots to cup these clones?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> My liikes were for the clones statement btw and not the mold B.
> I'm doing online traffic school right now, flipping back and forth between the 6 and that. I've had a headache ever since I woke up this morning but I don;t think I could get high and still retain what I'm reading enough to pass the quizzes, LOL. I just need to power through it to get that shit done and then it's vaporizer time with some Blackberry Kush that I quick dried and stuck in a little apothecary jar to cure a bit before sampling. It will be my first sample from this grow and I'm really looking forward to it.


How do you like the blackberry? I have one of those and cant wait...


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> This was particularly funny to me for some reason
> 
> *ROAD RAGE
> 
> ...


I have been guilty of a few of those especially rude gestures and verbal abuse, that's part of the reason why i smoke weed i need to calm the fuck down if i wasn't growing my own i think i would of been locked up by now.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> How do you like the blackberry? I have one of those and cant wait...


I've never had it before but I hear it's pretty potent and a good smoke so it should go nice in the vape. I'll post up a report after but I have to get through the damn traffic school first.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I have been guilty of a few of those especially rude gestures and verbal abuse, that's part of the reason why i smoke weed i need to calm the fuck down if i wasn't growing my own i think i would of been locked up by now.


 I have actually gotten into fist fights resulting from road rage....
I am lucky not to have gotten into trouble for that.
I have been arrested for assault not related to driving though.

*I've never had it before but I hear it's pretty potent and a good smoke so it should go nice in the vape. I'll post up a report after but I have to get through the damn traffic school first. 

Ok great!
*


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I was arrested for assault in my early 20's and had to go through an anger management program, probation and community service for it. I can tell you this though, it was worth it.

Effing D'bag needed to learn a lesson and hopefully I taught it to him. My younger brother was there and had never seen me get into a fight before. He told me afterward to remind him to never piss me off, haha. I str8 ruined that dude for no other reason than he was acting like an a-hole to his girlfriend, whom I knew. I approached him calmly and asked him to calm down before he did something he would regret, like hitting her. I could see that part coming by the way he was treating her. He didn't like me getting involved and threw a punch so I beat him senseless.
People working inside the place we were in front of called the cops at some point and I got arrested. He got hauled off in an ambulance, unconscious, LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Apple doesn't fall far from the tree, eh? 

I used to get road rage bad. I've chilled out in the past couple years thankfully. People will always drive like idiots... it's nice having the option of not getting heated over it.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have actually gotten into fist fights resulting from road rage....
> I am lucky not to have gotten into trouble for that.
> I have been arrested for assault not related to driving though.
> 
> ...


Only once have i got out of the car and that was because the guy was getting out of his he seen me coming and closed the door quick sharp, i've been arrested a few times for ABH, common assault and GBH only been done once though but it was for section 18 which is grievous bodily harm with intent to cause serious injury and affray i was 17 at the time the other times i got away with self defence last time i hit a guy i lost it big time hurt him pretty bad i was gutted i thought i could control my temper, when i smoke weed it helps me to put things into perspective and chill out which has got to be a good thing.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a much more mellow person these days. I try to remind myself that I have two kids and need to set a good example for them whenever I feel myself getting heated. I also have my wife with me a lot of the time and she's pretty quick to notice if I'm getting upset and will always calm me down easily. 

I always feel terrible after I get upset about something and the kids are around. I don't want them thinking negative things about me and most importantly I don't want them to be afraid of me.

Enough talk, let's smoke!

No more traffic school for today.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 6, 2011)

BBB for me bath, bong and bed nos dda x


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright Peep's, just in to check what's happening in Da Club. Baby got jag's today . Its not the nicest thing to see, so i thought i'd cheer myself up with some ' rare ' R.U.I time before i roll up a Bx2 x D.P.Q banger and retire.

Peace to the troop's

cgg


----------



## Kookiemonsta (Oct 6, 2011)

At how tall/how old do you guys throw babies under the 600w mh? 
Mine are sittin under 3 CFL's atm, but still lookin happier then could be. Midaswell save the energy bill for as long as I can haha. 

So yeah... Bout how long do you feel they can stay under 120w of cfl before it starts to slow them down? As long as the blades are straight horizontal they should be getting plenty of light still right?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of a bud I quick dried of the Blackberry Kush. It smells so delicious right now that I just want to eat the damn bud! I'll be loading some into the vape as soon as it warms up. Then it's lunch time 
I'm happy to report that 9 out of 12 seeds have sprouted too and one more is trying to pop up right now. No sign from the other two but I remain confident that they will sprout. I put a pic of some of the sprouts in here too.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

Kookiemonsta said:


> At how tall/how old do you guys throw babies under the 600w mh?
> Mine are sittin under 3 CFL's atm, but still lookin happier then could be. Midaswell save the energy bill for as long as I can haha.
> 
> So yeah... Bout how long do you feel they can stay under 120w of cfl before it starts to slow them down? As long as the blades are straight horizontal they should be getting plenty of light still right?


Put them under halide when you are ready. I keep the light far away for a while and gradually bring it down. Also keep temps in check and you should be fine.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a couple pics of a bud I quick dried of the Blackberry Kush. It smells so delicious right now that I just want to eat the damn bud! I'll be loading some into the vape as soon as it warms up. Then it's lunch time
> I'm happy to report that 9 out of 12 seeds have sprouted too and one more is trying to pop up right now. No sign from the other two but I remain confident that they will sprout. I put a pic of some of the sprouts in here too.


That is nice looking...congrats on the sprouts!!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 6, 2011)

Kookiemonsta said:


> At how tall/how old do you guys throw babies under the 600w mh?
> Mine are sittin under 3 CFL's atm, but still lookin happier then could be. Midaswell save the energy bill for as long as I can haha.
> 
> So yeah... Bout how long do you feel they can stay under 120w of cfl before it starts to slow them down? As long as the blades are straight horizontal they should be getting plenty of light still right?


Why spend the money on a 600 mh when your plants look fine under cfl's? I do all of my vegging under t-5's and only put them under my big lights when they can't stay in the tent any longer. I also try to keep my plants under thirty inches tall for light penetration purposes.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

Decided to go ahead and smoke it this time to see what it tastes like when burned. I'll vape it next time.
Here's my first little bowl of it. I really like the taste of it but it didn't taste like blackberry at all to me. Maybe it will come in better with some cure time.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh happy day...when the new grow shop came to town. Our first hydro shop in the area has just opened here on monday and today I took a ride over to peruse their goods. I now have ocean forest stuff available to me locally and worm poop with no shipping. Bought a brick of coco today, my first.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice HeadsUp, happy shopping. Be carefull which I am sure you always are anyway.

Freaking hailstorms in the dam this evening. Girls wrapped up tightly in the greenhouse


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

this is what my 600w is producing


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry about the mold bass, and Id let more roots show before xplanting but thats just me.

Cheers to the new shop in town HU  when frequenting the shop in my home town I would always park a few blocks away if I wasnt getting big stuff,,, then would go to another residence for a few hours watching my tail the entire time lol the stress factor is much lower in the medical state Im in but it still exists because you never know,,, still gotta look out for robbers too. I hate that stress that comes from doing what we do. 

D~ glad the ladies are safe patna


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> this is what my 600w is producing


MEGA pr0n show scooby  awesome.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I like this BBK. Very nice high that came on quick and strong at first but then mellowed out a bit after few and is just really nice. There is a nice aftertaste to it too.
I'm glad I didn't smoke very much though, it is pretty strong and I had to go get the TV from the Fedex store. They tried to deliver the replacement TV yesterday but I missed it when I went to let my mom's dogs in and dry them off for her. 

Time to attach the wall mount to it and hang the other half of the mount. I'll wait for wifey to get home before I try to hang the TV up on it though since it's a 47". That would be a bit awkward to try myself I think.


I second what Whodat said.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Page bump for scooby's epic pictures



scooby83 said:


> this is what my 600w is producing


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

lol too high to mount your tv dez? hahah jk, dont wanna drop that bad boy   got it back quick though! congrats and watch some for me


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Page bump for scooby's epic pictures


for real


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> MEGA pr0n show scooby  awesome.


how long you think they got left cant remember if im on week 7 or week 8 lost a weeks some where along the line
its 4 green house exidus cheese plants


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

rip
[video=youtube;D1R-jKKp3NA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA[/video]


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Page bump for scooby's epic pictures


thank you very much is nice to see my work is appricated


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> how long you think they got left cant remember if im on week 7 or week 8 lost a weeks some where along the line
> its 4 green house exidus cheese plants


hard to say, but just by the looks Id say close to 3 weeks... Looking good.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> rip
> [video=youtube;D1R-jKKp3NA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA[/video]


without him............i would not know yall.

so much respect to him.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> hard to say, but just by the looks Id say close to 3 weeks... Looking good.


that would take me to 10 or 11 weeks 
never belive what the seed banks say you always go over lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> without him............i would not know yall.
> 
> so much respect to him.


trudat. Glad to know you brother.

R.I.P. Mr. Jobs, sir.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice batch of girls scooby, whatcha' got going?

The hydro and organic grow shop is not in my home town it takes me about twenty minutes or so to get there. It's in the county I live in but it's not real close to my house. If they want to take my plates down and come cruising around my street, go for it I say, they will see not a thing out of the ordinary. My lady even came home with some seeds to start an herb, as in cooking, garden inside.

I am seeking a bit of advice from the tea makers on here. This new shop also carries different guanos so it gives me an opportunity to try them so I figure why not? How much guano do you need per gallon of water?


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

would you say the buds are get bigger over the next few weeks or more dense how much more growing you say they got im itching to chop it 
down


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

they are greenhouse exdus cheese plants done in clay pebbles in an aquafarm
used house and garden start to finish
was gonna start using gh ripen next week for the last couple of weeks then flush for last week


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> would you say the buds are get bigger over the next few weeks or more dense how much more growing you say they got im itching to chop it
> down


well rub that itch,do not scratch
let'em go another 3 weeks max..........lol


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> well rub that itch,do not scratch
> let'em go another 3 weeks max..........lol


bought some gh ripen was gonna start them on that next week for a week or so but never used it before


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> bought some gh ripen was gonna start them on that next week for a week or so but never used it before


sounds good,
got my self some of that ripen,1st time for me to.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> trudat. Glad to know you brother.
> 
> R.I.P. Mr. Jobs, sir.


 I second that.

Did yall listen to it?


Heads Up said:


> Nice batch of girls scooby, whatcha' got going?
> 
> The hydro and organic grow shop is not in my home town it takes me about twenty minutes or so to get there. It's in the county I live in but it's not real close to my house. If they want to take my plates down and come cruising around my street, go for it I say, they will see not a thing out of the ordinary. My lady even came home with some seeds to start an herb, as in cooking, garden inside.
> 
> I am seeking a bit of advice from the tea makers on here. This new shop also carries different guanos so it gives me an opportunity to try them so I figure why not? How much guano do you need per gallon of water?


Short answer 0.13 of a cup :-/ not sure what that is lol Iv used this recipe for a while in my soil and works great for me, the plants love it.
Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.

You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half.



scooby83 said:


> would you say the buds are get bigger over the next few weeks or more dense how much more growing you say they got im itching to chop it
> down


 If you keep them healthy they will plump up real nice for ya, may double weight but not overall size much.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> sounds good,
> got my self some of that ripen,1st time for me to.


well ill be the test guinea pig and keep ya informed gonna start em on it next feed 
so as i take it you stop feeding them all other nuts and just feed them ripen 5ml /l
or am i wrong


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> well ill be the test guinea pig and keep ya informed gonna start em on it next feed
> so as i take it you stop feeding them all other nuts and just feed them ripen 5ml /l
> or am i wrong


if thats what the bottle/chart says to do then do it, I would still wait to use it though because they look like they got some time left...imo... Dont want to starve your girls in the plump phase,,, they wont plump lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I second that.
> 
> Did yall listen to it?
> 
> ...


 yep,and i watched it this morning,on the today show...lol
it is a real ass speach,that really needs to be playd over n over agin.


scooby83 said:


> well ill be the test guinea pig and keep ya informed gonna start em on it next feed
> so as i take it you stop feeding them all other nuts and just feed them ripen 5ml /l
> or am i wrong


right on,we love info.
yea,thats what the bottle says,so we will see,when you report back in.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> if thats what the bottle/chart says to do then do it, I would still wait to use it though because they look like they got some time left...imo... Dont want to starve your girls in the plump phase,,, they wont plump lol


thought that was the whole idea of the ripen lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> thought that was the whole idea of the ripen lol


Maybe lol idk, go for it.

At what week does it say to use this? is the chart an 8 week chart? if so, and it looks like you have 10 or 11 week plants, it would be off by 2-3 weeks... thats why I would wait.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

dam i high as hell,typing fast as hell,like i drank some coffee or something.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Maybe lol idk, go for it.


gonna give them another week of normal nutes then givem week of ripen flush a couple days then cut the lovelys down


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^ edited last post.




scooby83 said:


> gonna give them another week of normal nutes then givem week of ripen flush a couple days then cut the lovelys down


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I was just reminded that tonight is back to school night. Good thing I didn't go for broke smoking the BBK, haha.

I can see how that would go:
Me - "Hello Mrs. Teacher ma'am, how are you this evening?"
Teacher - "Excuse me miss, is your husband asian or stoned out his mind?"
Wife - "Yep, Asian...You didn't know?"


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

lol... the kids at that graduation must have been thinking "OH SHIT.... did I just waste all my parents money on this degree?"

the people sitting behind him must have been thinking "Who the hell thought it'd be a good idea to invite this guy to talk?"


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I was just reminded that tonight is back to school night. Good thing I didn't go for broke smoking the BBK, haha.
> 
> I can see how that would go:
> Me - "Hello Mrs. Teacher ma'am, how are you this evening?"
> ...


lol go for broke  always sucks when that move bites you in the ass  I actually had one of those happen to me today,,, was testing out some new herb (gotta do an official none bias test on everything harvested lol  ) and was much higher than I expected to be lolol It was some spacebomb grown in soil got water only the entire grow and was flowered solely under a 600 MH,,, I mentioned in my journal, but the trich production along with terpins noticeably increased on all strains... smaller buds but more potent and fragrant /flavorful and thats what counts... Now not saying use nothing but MH but maybe an idea to finish plants off with... brainstorm/rant over lol more bong hits and a break  *"I'll be back"*


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I'll ride down to the local Cycle Gear after back to school for bike night. I've only gone once before and it was the first one they had. I've heard it gets bigger every month and they have raffles and stuff now so it should be fun. It will be the first time I've ridden the turbo bike since bringing it home if I take it. Haven't had any time to go the drags sinc eit got finished so it just sits in the garage all sad.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

I think using only MH will definitely get you the most resinous buds ever. Not much weight, but taste, smell, thc will be through the roof. Just my opinion... never done it either.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I was tossing around the idea of finishing this round under the MH. I've started using the MH for the first week so I might as well do the last week or two. I can't remember where I read it but someone said in a thread on here somewhere that they use MH at the beginning and end of the flowering period with great results over using HPS the whole time. I can't say that I noticed a difference other than my plants stayed short, less stretch in the first few weeks than before.

EDIT: I think I left the MH in there for the first two weeks last run now that I think on it. I reduced the light by 1 hour each day until I reached 12 and then two weeks later, swapped bulbs.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

My new tent just showed up so I guess it's time to get my mover so I can get things set up. Man, my to do list just keeps growing faster than I can keep up with. I though of something else too that would be kind of cool. When I connect the tents I'll have two walls that won't be used so I was thinking I could make my tent even bigger by using those walls as a front and back wall between the tents. I'd just have to light proof the top and bottom and I'd have a 40"x120" +/- a few inches! 

If I can get wifey to give in on running two lights I could run two 600s or a 600 and a 1000 on the mover and go to town. Shoot, for that matter I could run all three if she'd let me run the elec bill up with no mover. I'm sure I could get some sweet yields from that last setup, kinda like someone else in here


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam i high as hell,typing fast as hell,like i drank some coffee or something.


haha I missed this post... red bull weed lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

Numbers dont lie dez  give her the math, no one can argue with that.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

She's seen what I was pulling with the old setup so she knows what's up. I was getting 12-16oz every two weeks for a bit and it was paying the bills so she knows I can definitely do it of needed. I just don't have access to the place I was doing it at anymore so it all have to go down in my garage which concerns both of us since I have the kids. The neighbors that wuold be able to smell it are down with it but I've already been visited by the sherrifs when they were checking into a neighbor for something else so I'd have to keep my garage closed at all times.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok I will wait a lil longer on the roots b4 dixie cups come into play.
It has been like 2.5 to 3 weeks already.
I remember being told it will take long though because they were flowering full force.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> She's seen what I was pulling with the old setup so she knows what's up. I was getting 12-16oz every two weeks for a bit and it was paying the bills so she knows I can definitely do it of needed. I just don't have access to the place I was doing it at anymore so it all have to go down in my garage which concerns both of us since I have the kids. The neighbors that wuold be able to smell it are down with it but I've already been visited by the sherrifs when they were checking into a neighbor for something else so I'd have to keep my garage closed at all times.


 Perpetual with movers...sounds like fun Dez


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn ive only got a 250 super lumens mh/hps and ive had decent grows, i can only imagine the destruction or your guys 600's.
anyone got pics?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

I was running a 1K on a mover, two 600s over some hydro systems and a 600 in a tent over soil for a few and then went to just the four 600s with each of them being over it's own hydro system. I spaced the grows two weeks apart so I would harvest one 600 every two weeks and it worked well.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

Honestly if I had the sheriff knock on my door Id pack up and bounce lol. The fam being around a toughy too, Id worry because I know cops tend to get carried away and I wouldn't want fam to be there.

Smell can be taken care of completely too, it would take some doing.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2011)

Stickystickyganja said:


> Damn ive only got a 250 super lumens mh/hps and ive had decent grows, i can only imagine the destruction or your guys 600's.
> anyone got pics?


pics on the 600? Naaaaa...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2011)

My BBK just broke in half!!
The main cola stem snapped. I had it tied to stick, and it broke just above the velcro tie.
I stood it up and tied it higher. Lets hope for the best.....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Stickystickyganja said:


> Damn ive only got a 250 super lumens mh/hps and ive had decent grows, i can only imagine the destruction or your guys 600's.
> anyone got pics?


I think most peeps in here run a lot more than 600w. Some of us use 600w bulbs, but most of the time we use multiple 600's mixed in with some 1000w.

I grew this stuff with 650w (400 & 250)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Ay San Diego folk.... what the fuck is going on down there. Just got an email from a friend that said they are trying to close all the co-ops... again???


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nothing like TWS' Beauties, but here is that chemband, still chugging along, I'm thinking 1 to 2 more weeks on her


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Ay San Diego folk.... what the fuck is going on down there. Just got an email from a friend that said they are trying to close all the co-ops... again???


All of cali home boy!!

http://californiawatch.org/dailyreport/landlords-property-owners-are-new-targets-anti-pot-strategy-12967


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 6, 2011)

jig fresh that vertical scrogg looks like bud wall paper.. i need some of that!.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I try not to steifle (sp?) my son too much but his mind, like mine, runs 100mph all the time. I do tell him to be quiet and occasionally even have to tell him to shut his mouth or shut up but I feel bad doing it. He just doesn't listen when I'm being nice though sometimes. He's a really good kid and I want him to be a KID as long as possible so I will try to avoid confrontation when the kids are around and make sure he doesn't get involved when we see other kids misbehaving oand stuff. He's on this kick about millitary and guns and explosives right now and whenever he's playing, it's always machine gun sounds and sword sounds with everything. His buddies are all the same so maybe I shouldn't worry but I do.
> 
> I've grown tired of having the school or YMCA call saying he hurt someone or was playing too rough with his friends. So far I've been called because he has punched a kid in the nose and bloodied him up, choked a kid after taking him to the ground and immobilizing him, got pushed to the ground by a few kids and then took one out by sweeping his leg and jumped up in a fight stance and I'm not sure but that may be it. This was all over last school year, summer and the short time that this school year has been going on.
> 
> ...


Crazy Dez, i can only imagine what my kid is gonna be like in a few years, he is only 3, weighs 40 lbs and is about 42"  I think i really need to get him into something organized soon though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> This was particularly funny to me for some reason
> 
> *ROAD RAGE
> 
> ...


I have severe road rage, and I cant stand 90% of the idiots on the road. My girl doesnt let me honk the horn though, because of an incident when she was driving, I cussed someone out and flipped them off, and there passenger pulled a gun and tried to chase us. Thankfully she had her firebird at the time, so she got us out of the vicinity without any incident.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I was tossing around the idea of finishing this round under the MH. I've started using the MH for the first week so I might as well do the last week or two. I can't remember where I read it but someone said in a thread on here somewhere that they use MH at the beginning and end of the flowering period with great results over using HPS the whole time. I can't say that I noticed a difference other than my plants stayed short, less stretch in the first few weeks than before.
> 
> EDIT: I think I left the MH in there for the first two weeks last run now that I think on it. I reduced the light by 1 hour each day until I reached 12 and then two weeks later, swapped bulbs.


I definitely have noticed an increase in trich production when I run the Halide bulb in conjunction with the sodium in flower.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright, here's a quick chopdate. Sorry, mediocre pics this time. Been a little busy as of late, so I couldn't give you guys any X X X pr0n. Sorry 

From The Highlander's Cave line, please give a warm round of applause to... 

C4 x Caseyband 8.5 Weeks 

This plant wreaks of pine. It's silly. Can't wait to sample... buds have a reddish hue w/ purple accents. No shit! Just Shishka


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

That is one sexy ass bud man. Props to you... and props to Highlander Cave. WOOOO HOOOOO but pr0n in the mutha fuckin house!!!!!

BC, the chemband is looking amazing as well. That plant is as big as my house.

The 6double is representing tonight!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I think most peeps in here run a lot more than 600w. Some of us use 600w bulbs, but most of the time we use multiple 600's mixed in with some 1000w.
> 
> I grew this stuff with 650w (400 & 250)
> 
> View attachment 1823709View attachment 1823710View attachment 1823711View attachment 1823712View attachment 1823713View attachment 1823718


True but mostly the people that are running larger flower rooms than a 3x3. Most of us are either running verticals or using more square footage than a single 600 or 1000 will cover. 
I'm only in a 40"x40" right now but that will change over the next week and I'll be running more wattage to compensate.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Crazy Dez, i can only imagine what my kid is gonna be like in a few years, he is only 3, weighs 40 lbs and is about 42"  I think i really need to get him into something organized soon though.


Yeah you have to keep them busy or they'll get into trouble just like the majority of us did. My son is doing the BJJ, trampoline and chess club right now. I figure it is a pretty well rounded deal considering he's getting self defense, trampoline wears the little guy out and chess is keeping his mind on constructive things. My daughter just does dance right now (ballet and tap) but I'm sure that will change as she gets older. She loves dance though so hopefully she'll stick with that.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2011)

Got my TV up and all dialed in so now I just need that piece of furniture to get here so I can put it together and stick the cable box, Wii and DVD player in it and up off the floor.

Stoked on the new TV! It's the 47" Vizio true LED 3D and it is a huge step up from our old one.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey dez... don't tell anyone, but I've never owned a 600w ballast or bulb, lol. I'm lucky enough to be close to 600w with my combo and be friendly with that guy who started this whole thing. What's his name again, hehe.

We love you DST. You brought us this wonderful club.

Saying 'only' a 40"x 40" makes me think of all the people I visit who talk about their 'small' 1200 sq.ft. houses. It's all in the perspective. One day I'll rock a nice grow space... one day. Speaking of small grow spaces, I do have to toot my own horn... I may not get the biggest g/w ratio, but I have to be close to setting world records in g/sq.ft of space. I am extremely jealous of you guys and your big spaces.

I hope no one's a yankee fan in here. If so, I'm sorry for tonight.

EDIT: Sounds like a good bunch of activities you got your kids into Dez. I fully approve (lol, as if you need my approval)


----------



## Paperhouse (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks delicious bobo!


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 7, 2011)

my autos i also have just started my barneys farm blue cheese my clones from my el alquimista are rooted and growing good ive sold a few and gave a few away im ready for the blue cheese to get going this is first time ive tried autos due to bad hype but depending on how smoke is so far im very happy with them they do great in dwc system


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Bloody hell you lot, ever since the post stats on the 600 were put down everyone has gone Post crazy, lol.....3 pages almost in a night.

@ Scooby, you want your Exo cheese to be foxtailing before you cut it, and it looks a few weeks off from that bru.

Shame about Mr Jobs, but it makes me wonder about companies who have bigger budgets than countries Governments. All those shareholders reaping the rewards, while the rest of your country get's fukked. But this is not a policitcal thread on the whole, so RIP Jobsy. You can't take away the fact that his products are pretty cool.

Well after last nights storm I nearly pissed myself laughing when the grass blowers came round this morning. They cut the grass one day, then the grass blowers come round to remove it from the pavements. Fuk me with the wind, rain and hailstones last night we are lucky the buildings are still here. These two geezers were walking around blowing nothing about, lol. I saw one of them blow a leaf of a path.

Sun is out now though and the girls are soaking it up. Billcollector, your outdoor babe looks great mate. You are like growing with a 600w outdoor, and I am growing with a 150cfl outdoor equivalent, it sux to compare. lol.

Hope you all have a great day and super dooper weekend.....I must have posted this before but it just gets me going....
[youtube]5IBRbzf3Fws[/youtube]
It takes two....

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Bumping this shit.........


billcollector99 said:


> Nothing like TWS' Beauties, but here is that chemband, still chugging along, I'm thinking 1 to 2 more weeks on her


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Maybe lol idk, go for it.
> 
> At what week does it say to use this? is the chart an 8 week chart? if so, and it looks like you have 10 or 11 week plants, it would be off by 2-3 weeks... thats why I would wait.


the green house seed company says theses take 8weeks flowering to finish


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

The original Exo Cheese clone only cut that the GH seemingly reversed can certainly be taken at 8 weeks. I would doubt the claim the GHS make of 8 weeks and 800gr/m. I am leaving my Exo cheese (the clone only - not seeds) to go at least 9 week-10.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

DST said:


> The original Exo Cheese clone only cut that the GH seemingly reversed can certainly be taken at 8 weeks. I would doubt the claim the GHS make of 8 weeks and 800gr/m. I am leaving my Exo cheese (the clone only - not seeds) to go at least 9 week-10.


what do you mean foxtailing
well last time i did the original clone i left that 9and half weeks


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

maybe thats the difrence between a seed plant and a clone lol, seed plants tent to have the vigour for high yielding


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

Foxtailing when the caylaxs stack up on top of each other. Heres a ghs exodus seed plant not sure how old it is bout 7 weeks in ish.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

thats my biggest cola but on all 4 plants they have different bud structer


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2011)

Lots of great pics coming in lately!
Wow!
Have been mostly lurking while finishing up the re-arranging of the spare room where my growbox and computer are in.
Already have twice as much room as before, but will be glad when it's done!

Some updated pics of my current grow, and a couple of pics of my Canna-cam 5000&#8482; (temporarily offline until I finish a few other things):












----------
52 days since seeds were planted:


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> Foxtailing when the caylaxs stack up on top of each other. Heres a ghs exodus seed plant not sure how old it is bout 7 weeks in ish.


ill take pix of all four main cola to show you the differeance between the 4 of them as there completly differant from each other


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

I am sure it's pretty difficult for anyone to take a clone only and produce seed stock that is completely uniform across all seeds. That's why I think a lot of people take the GHS Exo cheese with a pinch of salt. How close is it to the original?? I think Westy cxan probalby tell you.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

hey Doob, does your wife know that although she gets a mention (nice little sitcker in there I see), so does Jig?? lol.

I must admit when I signed in to check on Canna cam5000 it was off I was surprised. Glad it's just going through some maintenance.



DoobieBrother said:


> Lots of great pics coming in lately!
> Wow!
> Have been mostly lurking while finishing up the re-arranging of the spare room where my growbox and computer are in.
> Already have twice as much room as before, but will be glad when it's done!
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks whodat for the recipe. Heading down to vero beach today to visit my lady's parents for a couple of days. These folks are both eighty eight years old and cool as hell. My lady is a yankee fan and I told her I'm rooting for the yankees, right up until they play the phillies in the world series. I just hope now that the yankees are out my phillies win tonight.

How I would love to grow a plant or three outside here in sunny flori-duh. I could put it into the ground at the end of march and not pull it out until december.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 7, 2011)

Question. Do you have to do anything special to prepare coco for use?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, her sign is bigger, so I'm okay.


Kills me to just lurk!
Some beautiful bud pR0n the last week!
Going to be a few weeks before my girls are puffed up and frosty enough to even compare.
In the meantime, I'm sure I will eke out an existence vicariously with the aid of pics from others.
Time to get some sleep for me.
Will see you all in the club house later today!
Peace, and happy Friday to all!


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Add plant, Schimmels (mycorrhizae) and water.......is my secret recipe. A lot simpler than most, but hey.

However, search the forum, there is a Coco Growers unite and I am sure they get a lot more scientific than I do. I also add a bit of rhizotonic first water as well.



Heads Up said:


> Question. Do you have to do anything special to prepare coco for use?


----------



## fruits of ireland (Oct 7, 2011)

just fookin brill,,reminds me of a time when i was young,,me brother and the next door kids were haveing a water fight,,,my brother came crying say the kid hit him whit something,,my dad went a got a frozen chicken and said go give em a smack whit that,,,the kid went down like a sack of shit,,funny stuff


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Question. Do you have to do anything special to prepare coco for use?


If you go for canna or 1 of the other top brands mate all the prep is done for you, if its standed coco slab then you may have to rinse, pre charge and add your micro life like D says im no expert mate cos ive always used the Canna coco pro +.

CANNA Coco Professional Plus is the professional plant medium that offers the gardener and his plants many advantages. CANNA Coco Professional Plus consists of 100% coco flakes, produced in India while processing coconuts. It is specially prepared for fast growing plants. The production process is subject to strict quality controls so we can vouch for this product&#8217;s quality.
CANNA Coco Professional Plus is a pure, organic product with a homogeneous structure and has had a full buffering, eliminating the side effects of growing on coir. Thanks to CANNA&#8217;s unique production process CANNA Coco Professional Plus is free of harmful viruses and soil diseases.
CANNA Coco Professional Plus has a complex water/ air system that provides the ideal conditions for this professional approach to cultivation. In addition, it contains a special mould (Trichoderma) that protects the plants against soil diseases. CANNA Coco Professional Plus can be used a number of times and makes an excellent potting mix improver after use.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

frozen chicken, lmfao.....was it organic chicken though, hehe.



fruits of ireland said:


> just fookin brill,,reminds me of a time when i was young,,me brother and the next door kids were haveing a water fight,,,my brother came crying say the kid hit him whit something,,my dad went a got a frozen chicken and said go give em a smack whit that,,,the kid went down like a sack of shit,,funny stuff


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

fruits of ireland said:


> just fookin brill,,reminds me of a time when i was young,,me brother and the next door kids were haveing a water fight,,,my brother came crying say the kid hit him whit something,,my dad went a got a frozen chicken and said go give em a smack whit that,,,the kid went down like a sack of shit,,funny stuff


Very random but funny as f_ck haha!!!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 7, 2011)

I love my 600 i started with a 250 and moved up love it


----------



## fruits of ireland (Oct 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Very random but funny as f_ck haha!!!


i was ment to use a reply to a guys quote about getting his 9yr old kid to sort out a kid kicking his seat at the movies,,,


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2011)

I love my 600 and I love my Club 600! Every morning I get up, pour my cup of Java and sit down to at least read up on what's going on and, every morning I get a good belly laugh on. Frozen chicken! lol. 

Pukka, I think he was referring to Dez's boys dilemma that was being talked about. 

Doobie, those girls are really filling up that cabinet. Have you dropped them down yet? The one's that I dropped just after you dropped those seeds, went through some shock and got stunted but since I've switched up my nutes they've taken right off again, some as though nothing happened. I'll be transplanting them today as well as harvesting my larger Cheeseberry Haze. Then I'll be planting a few more. I was going to plant some the other day but this fairy showed up and threw a curve ball at me. I've been given a second crack at some Dog! I know they'll start off life better than their siblings. Speaking of...

billcollector. I planted the last Sourberry I had and she's coming up nice. Hopefully she too will have a better start/life than her sisters.I'll keep you up to date. 

Good weekend all!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

FROZEN CHICKEN FTW!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

Mason showed me the kid he had to choke out last night btw. The YMCA was open late to watch kids for parents attending back to school night and that kid was there too. The kid saw us talking and was glaring at us, LOL. He isn't a lot bigger than my boy but definitely out weighs him by about 20-25lbs so all I said was, "wow, goog going son for being able to handle that kid. Now just stay away from him so you don't end up in trouble".
I want him to know that there less chance of that kid going after him again if he just steers clear if him.
Wifey wasn't too happy that I reacted the way I did but whatever. She thinks I should have not said anything so he doesn't think it's cool but I I don't think that's the message I sent.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

One of Highlander Cave's bsb/casey's at 5 1/2 weeks


she's starting to bulk


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

Simply beautiful.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Simply beautiful.......


Hell yeah, how does she smell? And how long do you think she will flower? I have 1 in 12/12 that hasn't started budding up yet and i'm germing 5 more right now.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I guess I can finally put a little porn into Club 600...

Only at 19 days of flower though...


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

I just checked the tracking info for some bulbs I ordered and it appears that they were on the train that derailed and exploded in Kansas City! I guess there was ethanol on the train and when the train derailed, it went up. Might be a bit before I get my bulbs now, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's the article for anyon einterested:
*Fiery train derailment in Ill. leads to evacuation*​ 
*The Associated Press*​ 


Updated: 2011-10-07T14:54:41Z 
​ 


  *More News*​


A freight train loaded with ethanol crashed and exploded Friday, sending up bright orange flames and plumes of smoke that could be seen miles away and forcing the evacuation of a small town in northern Illinois.
Capt. Steve Haywood of the Ottawa Fire Department said the train's tanker cars were shipping ethanol for Decatur-based corn processor Archer Daniels Midland, and possibly other materials and chemicals, when it crashed and derailed. At least six tanker cars burned, he said.
The evacuation was strictly precautionary and there was no immediate danger, said Les Grant, a spokesman for Bureau County Emergency Management. The fire has been contained and no injuries have been reported, Grant said.
"Pretty much things are under control right now. ... The initial threat has been addressed," he said.
Authorities said evacuees from Tiskilwa, a village of about 800 people about 100 miles west of Chicago, were taken to a nearby high school.
Witnesses reported hearing explosions, and the glow from the fire could be seen from miles away.
"There's a lot of fire and big flames," said Amanda Knight, who told the Chicago Sun-Times that the train derailed about 500 feet from her home.
Knight said she heard several explosions coming from the accident scene.
"It sounds like a jet coming over the town. That's all I can compare it to," she said.
The Illinois Environmental Protection Agency sent a representative to the scene to make sure waterways and the environment are protected, said spokeswoman Maggie Carson.
What's known about the derailment so far - that the train's tanker cars were presumed to be carrying ethanol - suggests fumes will burn off and there won't be long-term effects for residents, Carson said. If other chemicals are involved the EPA will reevaluate the situation, she said.
Twenty-six cars on the 131-car train derailed, including seven to nine loaded with ethanol, according to Mick Burkart, chief operating officer of Iowa Interstate Railroad. The fire prevented officials from immediately getting close enough to the train to determine what caused the accident, Burkart said.
Burkart would not confirm whether the ethanol was being shipped for ADM, saying he does not discuss his railroad's customers.
ADM spokeswoman Jessie McKinney said the company is awaiting confirmation from railroad the derailment involved ADM tanker cars.​ 

Copyright 2011 . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. ​ 
*Posted on Fri, Oct. 07, 2011 06:24 AM*​ 



Read more: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/10/07/3192554/fiery-train-derailment-in-ill.html#ixzz1a7BaXOlg​


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

Those look great SJ! Very nice...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell yeah, how does she smell? And how long do you think she will flower? I have 1 in 12/12 that hasn't started budding up yet and i'm germing 5 more right now.


My sniffer isn't the best from 40 years of cigarettes, but she has a sweet, floral odor which has lavender undertones.
The buds are good, heavy nuggets now and I'm thinking somewhere between 8 and 9 weeks....my wag, wild-ass-guess.


cof


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 7, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Those look great SJ! Very nice...


 Thanks bro... Lots of TLC


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

That was a bit unlucky Dezm I guess you;; get them in the end.

Thanks for sharing the pics Stumpumper, and welcome to the 600


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> One of Highlander Cave's bsb/casey's at 5 1/2 weeks
> 
> 
> she's starting to bulk
> ...


Very sexy cof, I'd say you've outdone yourself.



stumpjumper said:


> Well I guess I can finally put a little porn into Club 600...
> 
> Only at 19 days of flower though...


Off to a great start. They'll start filling out before you know it.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> One of Highlander Cave's bsb/casey's at 5 1/2 weeks
> 
> 
> cof


 Nice Cof that is one ILL ASS FADE you got going there DAMN IT COF STOP INSPIRING ME IVE ALREADY WORKED IN THE GARDEN i dont think there is much else i can do today lol


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

A few Friday night specials.....
*




*
*




*
*




*

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

Deep Blue from Breeders Boutique at 4 1/2 weeks



http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Nice Cof that is one ILL ASS FADE you got going there DAMN IT COF STOP INSPIRING ME IVE ALREADY WORKED IN THE GARDEN i dont think there is much else i can do today lol


 Do like i do just walk in the grow stand around, sniff a few girls n leave.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Do like i do just walk in the grow stand around, sniff a few girls n leave.


 Lmao i might need to do that seeing as my wifey broke my bong..................................... Its been a bad day


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Do like i do just walk in the grow stand around, sniff a few girls n leave.


lol thats one of my favorite things to do,,, just lock myself in for half an hour, chillin.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

New Blue Diesel at 7 1/2 weeks. She's under the mh for trich production.


a deep blue male



cof


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 7, 2011)

nice thats not the blue himalyan diesel is it???


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Friday all!

[video=youtube;K6vyTM_qJAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6vyTM_qJAE[/video]

[video=youtube;oBoj9Ssbxd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBoj9Ssbxd4&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

TOTALLY GUTTED


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

greenthumbsman said:


> nice thats not the blue himalyan diesel is it???


No, this is the new blue diesel from sannie. nycd/blueberry


cof


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> TOTALLY GUTTED


Bad friday just found seeds in 3 of my four ladys well ones gotta be a ladyboy


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

It sucks to find seeds when you were'nt wanting them. Sorry to hear it...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

What up 6ers. I just got my Breeders Boutique order delivered. 14 days after I ordered them they were in my PO Box. Man I wish I could show you guys the packaging. Lol, it was too funny. But don't want to tip any authorities as to what to look for. Let's just say they took stealth to a new level.

Can't wait to grow these things out.

Props to the BB guys.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Can you remind us what strain scooby? short term memory is malfunctioning at the moment...


scooby83 said:


> Bad friday just found seeds in 3 of my four ladys well ones gotta be a ladyboy


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Can you remind us what strain scooby? short term memory is malfunctioning at the moment...


ye they were greenhouse exidus cheese just luck one aint been damaged so not a total lose plus was in one of my 3 day flushs for nute build up so just wipped them down will put some pix of the trimmed up later


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

They are all beautiful cof, those fat stigmas on the Deep Blue are what make me think the one in my greenhouse is a deep blue. very nice indeed.


curious old fart said:


> New Blue Diesel at 7 1/2 weeks. She's under the mh for trich production.
> 
> 
> a deep blue male
> ...





curious old fart said:


> Deep Blue from Breeders Boutique at 4 1/2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scooby83 said:


> ye they were greenhouse exidus cheese just luck one aint been damaged so not a total lose plus was in one of my 3 day flushs for nute build up so just wipped them down will put some pix of the trimmed up later


these things happen bru, good luck with the trim then and hope the seeds are at a minimum.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 7, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> ye they were greenhouse exidus cheese just luck one aint been damaged so not a total lose plus was in one of my 3 day flushs for nute build up so just wipped them down will put some pix of the trimmed up later


I know it sucks to see seeds but at least you'll get some free beans out of the deal. That's just another way to look at.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

well all trimmed up now but never came across any hermie so dont no how they gone to seed unless i messed it but fuck no's


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I know it sucks to see seeds but at least you'll get some free beans out of the deal. That's just another way to look at.


Was just talking to a friend about this the other day. Hopefully the seeds are mature and viable. We didn't reckon anything would be worse than having to seed all the weed, only to end up with immature seeds.

ND looking pretty good these days Dropa. Thanks again.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

the trimed bud after trimming thing not as bad as first seemed one plant was riddled then the other two only had two or so branchs with seeds

the diesaster zone


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

nice haul scooby!







 
cof


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 7, 2011)

How's everybody doin in the 6-0-0???...........i was gone for a few days, had a tattoo convention to attend to and came back and missed almost 50 pages.............damn shit moves fast in here...........u guys sure it's weed ur smoking??.....lol.........
well am at day 45 today of 12/12 and i finally got my hands on some bio-canna booster and a bottle of pk13/14, just hope i'm not late as i have a burmese kush that has a flowering period of 50-55 days i think............but actually it started flowering at around 2 weeks of 12/12 so now its gotten me a little confused with it's flowering days.....don't know if i should start the count from day 1 of 12/12 or day 15 of 12/12....................anywho, will be taken pics tomorrow i think and have them posted..................


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> nice haul scooby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats from 3 plants got another one to come down next week and the buds on that one are massive compared to the
other 3


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Was just talking to a friend about this the other day. Hopefully the seeds are mature and viable. We didn't reckon anything would be worse than having to seed all the weed, only to end up with immature seeds.
> 
> ND looking pretty good these days Dropa. Thanks again.


Yeah I hear man, They pretty much sucked the first cpl of games. Shoulda woulda coulda won those first two games if they didn't have their heads up their arses. Ah well I always expect to be disappointed when it comes to Irish. Seeing they've been a disappointment to me ever since 1988. I'm still a die hard fan though, gotta love the blue and gold. Maybe they'll keep it up and beat Air Force this weekend. 

Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> How's everybody doin in the 6-0-0???...........i was gone for a few days, had a tattoo convention to attend to and came back and missed almost 50 pages.............damn shit moves fast in here...........u guys sure it's weed ur smoking??.....lol.........
> well am at day 45 today of 12/12 and i finally got my hands on some bio-canna booster and a bottle of pk13/14, just hope i'm not late as i have a burmese kush that has a flowering period of 50-55 days i think............but actually it started flowering at around 2 weeks of 12/12 so now its gotten me a little confused with it's flowering days.....don't know if i should start the count from day 1 of 12/12 or day 15 of 12/12....................anywho, will be taken pics tomorrow i think and have them posted..................


Hahahaha.... saying the thing about what we're smoking reminded me of something I saw with my own eyes/ experienced. Wouldn't beleive it if someone told me. I used to live in East LA. It was pretty damn ghetto. I lived in an aparment complex that must have had 1000 apartments. Cheap as hell. Think i paid $450 for rent. Anyways (not that it's important to the story) but I was the only white dude in the place I think. My next door neighbor was 'Animal' (in spanish, like Ah-nee-mall) and the guy down the hall was 'Oso' (Bear in espanol). Other way around, oso was next door. Anyways, Animal was probably 16 and totally strung out on whatever (probably 4 or 5 different habits). So one night me and a buddy who was visiting was up in the top parking lot. Freaking 96 steps to the place I had to park. We were up there smoking a few bowls. Animal and a friend I've never met came up... they were in the end of the lot smoking stuff too. We kinda talk... a bit hard with Animal being a mostly spanish speaker and half retartded from the drugs. His friend spoke Zero english.

Being a good neighbor, I offered to smoke them out. Animal talks to his friend for a bit, and I'm wondering... you don't need to speak english to know someones offering to share some herb with you. They converse back and forth and finally animal says, "Does it have anything in it?" I say no... just weed. They talk again for a minute. And he says "If there's no coke in it I don't think we want any. My friend doesn't smoke weed. He only smokes crack. If you had a primo we might think about it" Shit was too much. I don't know if it's just my memory of the night and embellishing, but I swear he said, "My friend only smokes crack, he doesn't mess with weed... that stuff is bad for you" LOL

So about the flowering time. I count from 12/12. Others count from time the pistals show. I asked a couple seed companies and they said their "flowering times" that they list go off 12/12. There isn't really a right answer... but depending on who you ask they'll swear up and down it's one way or the other. It's all accounting really.

In reality the plants will be done when they are done. Got any pics of your plants. We could all play guessing game on how long they have till they are ready. Either way put that pk13/14 in there. Plump them babies up.

And I'm good... thanks for asking.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm tooo buzzed right now to take them out of the tent and take pics, prolly tomorrow or so i'll be takin some............i have a scope but cant see shit through it......lol....
and yes, CRACK is WHACK.............lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

Scope is the best way to tell. You gotta cut a leaf off the plant and check it on it's own.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats why i dont really count and just read trichs, the plant will usually tell you when she is done.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Scope is the best way to tell. You gotta cut a leaf off the plant and check it on it's own.


Speaking of scopes and plants being done, Im thinking of doing a staggered harvest on the Chemband, seeing that its more like 8-9 weeks, and she is like 90%cloudy right now


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

I forgot to upload these. I had a really good time helping a friend take down his outdoor plants. We were doing it in a bit of rain, which made things more exciting. Running around cutting girls down. I also got to use a trimpro machine thing. Was pretty much like an upside down lawn mower with a grill across the top. Really saves a lot of work. Outdoor is so crazy... I think this is like 3 or 4 plants:


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice Jig. Looks like you had a good time there, LOL.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I forgot to upload these. I had a really good time helping a friend take down his outdoor plants. We were doing it in a bit of rain, which made things more exciting. Running around cutting girls down. I also got to use a trimpro machine thing. Was pretty much like an upside down lawn mower with a grill across the top. Really saves a lot of work. Outdoor is so crazy... I think this is like 3 or 4 plants:


 Yea ive seen and heard alot of good things about outdoors It just scares the shit outta me i cant control everything that happens in outdoors(Weather, Noisy Neighbors, Rippers,Pigs,PM,Mites)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry Heads Up.



Hotsause said:


> Yea ive seen and heard alot of good things about outdoors It just scares the shit outta me i cant control everything that happens in outdoors(Weather, Noisy Neighbors, Rippers,Pigs,PM,Mites)


You forgot rogue males. I got word today that almost everything has at least a couple seeds in it. That would be a bit depressing.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 7, 2011)

Its pretty depressing. But im trying to make lemonade out of those lemons. Seed stock for days, and a reason to buy a new washing machine. Its not a complete loss, but compared to last year its pretty embarassing. Thanks for the help Jig. Dez maybe you can help me do the laundry


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Scope is the best way to tell. You gotta cut a leaf off the plant and check it on it's own.


DUHH!!!!.................and stupid me tries to stick the scope in the bud to check.............hehehe..............what a dumb ass................


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 7, 2011)

talk about reading trichs but, when do you start flushing if you read trichs???.................seems a little bit tricky to me...........


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2011)

I talk about reading a plant overall, not just the trichs, however as far as your concern about the flushing, I usually stop feeding when I see the trichs mostly cloudy so that when I get the right amount of amber that I want, I can chop


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

I second mostly cloudy. Like 60-70% cloudy. In my opinion flushing a few days to early is better than flushing a few days too late. Then again, some people don't flush at all and have good herb as well.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2011)

My Grape Soda looks finished to me. The Main Cola is the only one with alot of White hairs still but whatever. Shes on day 50 Today (I didn't start counting days till around 7-10 days after flowering) Which could explain why shes done so fast lol. Anyway Im seeing Mostly Cloudy 70% - 20% Amber mostly in Clusters all together - and 10% Clear


























THE BIG QUESTION IS SHALL I CHOP TOMORROW BEFORE I GO TO WORK?????????? Im almost Out and shes looking real tasty lol. I sampled a bud of her that dried 2 days and its a good high. A good head high mixed with a lasting body high and thats not even cured . She smells like if Querkle and White Widow mixed


----------



## fruits of ireland (Oct 8, 2011)

up watchin the ireland wales game ,,gettin pissed,,love it,,much love to the 600


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> My Grape Soda looks finished to me. The Main Cola is the only one with alot of White hairs still but whatever. Shes on day 50 Today (I didn't start counting days till around 7-10 days after flowering) Which could explain why shes done so fast lol. Anyway Im seeing Mostly Cloudy 70% - 20% Amber mostly in Clusters all together - and 10% Clear


In my opinion... start cutting her down now. Quick before the ireland wales match ends.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

what's the score bud? My wfies real excited about the Saffers Ozzy game...not that she'll get out of her bed to watch it, lol



fruits of ireland said:


> up watchin the ireland wales game ,,gettin pissed,,love it,,much love to the 600


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> In my opinion... start cutting her down now. Quick before the ireland wales match ends.


 Lmao I was thinking about it lights just went off about an hour or 2 ago. Would it be best to wait till the morning so the THC glands (Regenerate)? Or does this happen faster then i think?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

DST said:


> what's the score bud? My wfies real excited about the Saffers Ozzy game...not that she'll get out of her bed to watch it, lol


68th minute. 22-10 Wales on top 

EDIT: Morning D. I'm off to bed now, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Lmao I was thinking about it lights just went off about an hour or 2 ago. Would it be best to wait till the morning so the THC glands (Regenerate)? Or does this happen faster then i think?


I suppose it's better to do after lights have been off a little. At least that's what people say. I just cut them when I get to it.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

Ach well, one of my distant relatives played for Wales rugby team by all accounts (great grandad). Scotland gloriously went out to England, lol. Come on South Africa!!!!!! Go Bokke!!!

Off to feed, water the girls, and smoke a fat wakey bakey cheesey jakey!!!

Tot straks,

D


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I suppose it's better to do after lights have been off a little. At least that's what people say. I just cut them when I get to it.


 Well im gonna be up alot of the night i think im gonna smoke a nice fat joint play some Battlefield 3 Beta then around 2-3 Start chopping some and finish her up in the morning ill have pics coming in the morning Thanks for the input jig


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

Casey Jones....in flower for x amount of weeks (not 100% to be honest, lol, prob needs a week or so max.)
hairs are receeding.





I think this is probably the fattest Casey Cola I have had yet...this picture is not doing it justice, feels...heavy. "She ain't heavy, she's ma Casey Cola"






Happy Saturday.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2011)

whodat, did i read that right, you flowered space bomb in soil with no added fertilizers? that must be some seriously good mix you have there.

scooby, unlucky with the beans man, greenhouse seeds don't have the best reputation on these boards, i think they just got even muddier. atleast you got something for your troubles, that bud you have looks nice.

jigfresh, i have never saw that plant before, what a monster, hydro seems to be kicking ass under the 650 set up. somebody on here said looks like bud wall paper, PRICELESS!.

DST, your casey bud is looking immense, is that the original one?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> 68th minute. 22-10 Wales on top
> 
> EDIT: Morning D. I'm off to bed now, lol.


Wales won


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Casey Jones....in flower for x amount of weeks (not 100% to be honest, lol, prob needs a week or so max.)
> hairs are receeding.
> 
> 
> ...


That's some nice bud pron to wake up to so early in the morn .


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> whodat, did i read that right, you flowered space bomb in soil with no added fertilizers? that must be some seriously good mix you have there.
> 
> scooby, unlucky with the beans man, greenhouse seeds don't have the best reputation on these boards, i think they just got even muddier. atleast you got something for your troubles, that bud you have looks nice.
> 
> ...


Ya, thats the cut I got from the lad at Devils Harvest Seeds, same one that went into the HTCC got 3rd I think.



3eyes said:


> Wales won


Noice.



Dropastone said:


> That's some nice bud pron to wake up to so early in the morn .


Cheers Dropa, gets those eyes tingling.

Peace and come on Scotland, you can do it!!! lol.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Well im gonna be up alot of the night i think im gonna smoke a nice fat joint play some Battlefield 3 Beta then around 2-3 Start chopping some and finish her up in the morning ill have pics coming in the morning Thanks for the input jig


I want to know how Battlefield 3 is??? It's good that it's coming out in winter... there won't be a ton of house work I'm supposed to be doing as I play that all day and night.



DST said:


> Peace and come on Scotland, you can do it!!! lol.


Sure they can D! That other team ain't nothin special.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I want to know how Battlefield 3 is??? It's good that it's coming out in winter... there won't be a ton of house work I'm supposed to be doing as I play that all day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can D! That other team ain't nothin special.


 get a 360 dammit! I havent played the beta yet, but i have my preorder for it already regardless. Im not a big COD fan, to say the least, BF3 comes out in like 2 weeks, and I am stoked!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Its pretty depressing. But im trying to make lemonade out of those lemons. Seed stock for days, and a reason to buy a new washing machine. Its not a complete loss, but compared to last year its pretty embarassing. Thanks for the help Jig. *Dez maybe you can help me do the laundry *


Anytime


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 8, 2011)

one quick questio here, now that i have all my canna nutes should i still give the plants some molasses or not??..........


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm heading out for a ride now. Have no idea where I'm going but I'm pretty sure I'll know when I get there, hehe.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> one quick questio here, now that i have all my canna nutes should i still give the plants some molasses or not??..........


That's really a personal preference thing. Some say molasses is the bomb and some say they don't notice much difference when they use it. I would say that if you plan to use any of the sweeteners or ripening products, there's no sense in using molasses too. Might cause more harm than good at that point.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That's really a personal preference thing. Some say molasses is the bomb and some say they don't notice much difference when they use it. I would say that if you plan to use any of the sweeteners or ripening products, there's no sense in using molasses too. Might cause more harm than good at that point.


 So many people have this misconception of the benefit of molasses. It does not sweeten your buds or make them ripen. The sugars in molasses feeds the mycorhizae in your soil that breaks down nutrients resulting in more available nutrients for the plant to uptake.(in a nutshell) Molasses is beneficial throughout a grow, not just during flowering. But like Dezracer said, if you are using something else with sugars in it then probably not.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, no molasses it is then...........................


----------



## Kookiemonsta (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good Digital PH tester to pick up? They are just as accurate, right? (as test strips)


----------



## matatan (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 8, 2011)

My 600w hps light comes on for about a minute then off again and the light it gives out is really White. Anyone any ideas on the problem there?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 8, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My 600w hps light comes on for about a minute then off again and the light it gives out is really White. Anyone any ideas on the problem there?


Have you tried a different lamp that you know that works in the ballast?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My 600w hps light comes on for about a minute then off again and the light it gives out is really White. Anyone any ideas on the problem there?


I had that happen with a digital ballast before. It did that a few times and then just stopped working all together. It turned out the ballast went bad in my case but I cant say for sure with yours. You definitely should try a different bulb before anything else IMO.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 8, 2011)

It was a quick ride 
I took the turbo bike just because and got pulled over on it in Laguna Beach while just cruising along with everybody else. The cop was saying he could impound the bike for having so many non street legal parts on it and stuff. I wasn't speeding or anyhting but he heard the blowoff valve when I shifted out of first and knew immediately that it wasn't street legal is what he said.
Fortunately he did not cite me after seeing that where I lived was close by. I told him I would just take it home and get the other one to ride and he says, "Thats a good idea, I'll just follow you to make sure go straight home then." I'm sure he thought I was BSing him and that was why he said that but I just agreed to let him follow me because the last thing I want is to lose a bike, you know?
When I turned into my neighborhood, he stopped following me and kept going straight thankfully. I really didn't want my neoghbors to see me getting followed home by a cop.

So now I need to see about getting a quieter blowoff valve or something so I can ride it on the streeet without worry, hehe.

Just thought I'd share that with the class and now I'm off to go sight seeing on the Honda. Maybe I'll see the same cop, LOL.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I want to know how Battlefield 3 is??? It's good that it's coming out in winter... there won't be a ton of house work I'm supposed to be doing as I play that all day and night.


 BF3 is the shit. I play it on PC but its a pretty good game. The first map they released was kind of boring but it shows off how solid of a shooter it is. They released a map for the last weekend of the Beta with Jets, tanks vehicles and all. Its fun as hell


billcollector99 said:


> get a 360 dammit! I havent played the beta yet, but i have my preorder for it already regardless. Im not a big COD fan, to say the least, BF3 comes out in like 2 weeks, and I am stoked!!!


Im not much of a COD fan ether i just got the GOW3 360 because the system looks sick as fuck same with the controls. I cant wait for BF3 but ill most likely have a harvest right around game release time... Maby ill just co pilot a jet why choppin lol 

I didnt chop my Grape Soda last night or this morning im gonna let her go a few more days and fatten up im also picking up some mollases would it be good to give her some molasses the last few days or no?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> BF3 is the shit. I play it on PC but its a pretty good game.
> 
> im also picking up some mollases would it be good to give her some molasses the last few days or no?


I play on the PC as well.

As for molasses, see the previous page of this thread.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2011)

my 600 for da club


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2011)

wow stupid me i read a majority of the last page but didn't see that whole discussion


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doobie, those girls are really filling up that cabinet. Have you dropped them down yet? The one's that I dropped just after you dropped those seeds, went through some shock and got stunted but since I've switched up my nutes they've taken right off again, some as though nothing happened. I'll be transplanting them today as well as harvesting my larger Cheeseberry Haze. Then I'll be planting a few more. I was going to plant some the other day but this fairy showed up and threw a curve ball at me. I've been given a second crack at some Dog! I know they'll start off life better than their siblings. Speaking of...
> 
> billcollector. I planted the last Sourberry I had and she's coming up nice. Hopefully she too will have a better start/life than her sisters.I'll keep you up to date.
> 
> Good weekend all!


I got them all in 1.7-gal pots: I thought that they were 2-gal pots, but I misread the bottoms of the pot (I worngfully "ASS"umed a "#2 Pot" would be a 2-gallon pot, but.... *HEEEE-HAWWW, HEE-HAW, HEEEEEHAAAAAWWWW!!!!* *hmm,,, does an ass sound like a donkey? And why is he named "_Donkey Kong_"? Kong. Koooooooong. Weird word.... *picture Mario, face twisted in impotent rage glaring upwards at an unseen enemy who taunts him with his son's death and about leaving him "_buried alive_", and screaming out "_*KOOOOOOOOOONG*_!" *end scene* )..... ummm my mind drifted.
A few were shocky, but the C4/Casey's never skipped a beat, for some reason. 
The Deep Blue and the DB/JTR/? also had only minimal shock and are doing nicely.
And the Herijuana is a beast like the C4/Casey in regard to vigor.
I had to LST them to get them closer in height to the rest of the plants. But they responded beautifully to it and are both two bushes of nothing but kolas, so I am stoked.
I'm feeling bad for my Dog's due to planting them too deeply in the cups and then waiting so long to trim down the excess wall height so the plants could open up more.
Of the two DOG's I planted, one was female. It put her behind, though only about a week or so behind when compared to the rest of the plants.
Over all the grow is moving along great!
Fixing my airflow problem with my system has made it to where I can bring the plants right up to the the glass (or an inch or two. to allow for air flow), so I'm going to have to reduce my usable light footprint down to about 36"x36", since I can have the canopy so much closer to the light now.
Should make for some bigger & denser buds, too.
I need to get some more mycho's and re-inoculate the soil, too. I've got some left over, and will be using it up on the smaller plants to maybe help give them a boost, but won't have enough for all the plants.
Well, wife is at the gym, and the lights are off in the box for another 5h12m, so will spend a few hours going through youtube tutorials on Ableton Live.
But, I'll be lurking.... oh, yes: I will be lurking....
In the smoky, unlit corners of your mental grow spaces.... in the dark dankness of your psychological curing jars..... burried deep in the pack of leaves you use to roll up fatties... I will be lurking.... 
...like a mangled, rotten, shambling corpse of a ganja zombie of coughitudinosity, I will lurk on the edges of your subconscious, chipping slowly away at your sanity until...
you...

*BREAK!*

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!*


No, man, but I'll be around, and junk...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad you are back in form Doobie. I've missed your ever so coherent posts.  Have a good weekend my friend.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I had that happen with a digital ballast before. It did that a few times and then just stopped working all together. It turned out the ballast went bad in my case but I cant say for sure with yours. You definitely should try a different bulb before anything else IMO.


Just went to a friends house rigged my ballast up to his grow and it worked fine. Then I put the bulb in his grow and the fucker nearly set on fire. Guess I couldn't smell it burning at my grow because it was in an air cooled reflector hooked up to my fan.


----------



## geekmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's my 600w grow. Just put in to flower.







Just started drying this a couple days ago. this is a small bud I'm pinching off now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you are back in form Doobie. I've missed your ever so coherent posts.  Have a good weekend my friend.



Been hard to stay away from the 600 while I sort out my computer desk and room that it's in. 
A few more things to do, and I'll be back to my usual ways.
Am working on a reggae beat in Ableton Live, then will record a bass part for it, then fill it out with other stuff using Ableton Live again.
Nothing too fancy, just a solid, yet relaxed reggae groove, mon!
Will use it for my next video update of my current grow.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2011)

this shit right here............right here


----------



## duchieman (Oct 8, 2011)

There he is! Good to hear that Doobie. I just potted up a couple of C4/CB and BSB/CB's as well as, 2 of each, as well as a Deep Blue X JTR and a Heri/Extrema I raised. They've gone into the floral room. My C4's did something that I heard you talking that one of yours did, and that is that they V'd into two main stalks naturally without topping. It happened on both of them as well as the Heri/Extrema. I have some pics and and a hypothesis as to why it's happened that I'll get up on my thread later. Wifey's back on nights and I've caught up on a lot of chores around here lately so should be a good night to chill. I do want to take a walk a little later when the sun gets down a bit more and catch some fall shots, if I remember.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> whodat, did i read that right, you flowered space bomb in soil with no added fertilizers? that must be some seriously good mix you have there.


 Yup, water only with a few doses of molasses to feed the micros in the soil.



stumpjumper said:


> So many people have this misconception of the benefit of molasses. It does not sweeten your buds or make them ripen. The sugars in molasses feeds the mycorhizae in your soil that breaks down nutrients resulting in more available nutrients for the plant to uptake.(in a nutshell) Molasses is beneficial throughout a grow, not just during flowering. But like Dezracer said, if you are using something else with sugars in it then probably not.


 Thanks for clearing that up, I agree 100%.. 



Kookiemonsta said:


> Does anyone know of a good Digital PH tester to pick up? They are just as accurate, right? (as test strips)


 Hanna makes some good meters, any digital meter should be much much more accurate than those strips and drops... Those strips are useless IMO and sure others can agree with me (jig?)



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My 600w hps light comes on for about a minute then off again and the light it gives out is really White. Anyone any ideas on the problem there?


 Iv noticed that higher quality bulbs put out more of a blue/white color when they first fire up. Im thinking its the ballast.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Just went to a friends house rigged my ballast up to his grow and it worked fine. Then I put the bulb in his grow and the fucker nearly set on fire. Guess I couldn't smell it burning at my grow because it was in an air cooled reflector hooked up to my fan.


 Scary shit, Id get a refund on both the bulb and the ballast.

Howdy 6-0-0 peeps  Heres a quick pic of my current AK rdwc grow... I checked the grow this morning to find my canopy had collapst on itself  so I installed another layer of trellis netting and got sticky lol canopy is back up and perky  I'll get some better pics later.
Got some fatties


----------



## duchieman (Oct 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1826415View attachment 1826413
> this shit right here............right here


genuity! Your bowls full!!! Those buds look like fruity cereal coated in sugar. Really nice. What is it?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

This needs a BUMP! 


genuity said:


> View attachment 1826415View attachment 1826413
> this shit right here............right here


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2011)

Good to see the bowl full again, Gen 
And amazing looking buds!

You might make it to 3 trellises, whodat!
Those are wild!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> this shit right here............right here


Damn G... wtf is that? Looks so good I'm tempted to get in the car and start driving, lol. 



whodatnation said:


> Hanna makes some good meters, any digital meter should be much much more accurate than those strips and drops... Those strips are useless IMO and sure others can agree with me (jig?)


Agreed all the way around. Hanna makes good meters, they are much more accurate than drops or strips. And most of all those strips can suck a fat ph probe, lol. Not even worth the $5 they cost. (imo)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

lol, yes I agree, "*they can suck a fat ph probe*" hahahaha... Not worth a penny imo.

Doobs its good to have ya back! now keep your area clear clean and organized!!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1826415View attachment 1826413
> this shit right here............right here


Lol...........
[video=youtube;a2-n18cCth0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2-n18cCth0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2011)

had to decapitate another girl/ This time my biggest girl one of my Purple Dragons started to mold.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2011)

this is some of(the best buds,i have smoked)space to the mutha fukkin bomb....

i glad the bowl is full agin too.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> had to decapitateView attachment 1826405View attachment 1826409View attachment 1826412 another girl/ This time my biggest girl one of my Purple Dragons started to mold.


Sorry to hear bass  whats your rh looking like? 
phat buds none the less.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Doobs its good to have ya back! now keep your area clear clean and organized!!! lol


whodat

I live by the philosophy of "A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind", but I know where everything is.
Your garden looks amazing...as always. I finally learned to move my head away from the keyboard when I see you posting pics


cof


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2011)

dam whodat,toppld buds,what the hell.........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol...........
> [video=youtube;a2-n18cCth0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2-n18cCth0&feature=related[/video]


I almost spat out my MilkyWay bar! Gets me every time I watch it!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> I live by the philosophy of "A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind", but I know where everything is.
> Your garden looks amazing...as always. I finally learned to move my head away from the keyboard when I see you posting pics
> ...


haha thanks cof 
I personally think an organized surrounding helps to keep my mind organized and working smoothly. When things get out of order Im a nutcase lol but thats just me.
But I will not deny,, I do indeed have a sick mind.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2011)

LMAO THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE ITS KRIPTAKRANALIK haha and damn GEN ive never seen space bomb like that MY ORDER FOR SPACE BOMB IS GOING IN ON PAYDAY


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam whodat,toppld buds,what the hell.........


 lol I know  weak ass stems! haha 


DoobieBrother said:


> I almost spit out my MilkyWay bar! Gets me every time I watch it!


lol I almost spit out my scotch thinking of you spitting out your milky way bar lolol




Hotsause said:


> LMAO THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE ITS KRIPTAKRANALIK haha and damn GEN ive never seen space bomb like that MY ORDER FOR SPACE BOMB IS GOING IN ON PAYDAY


TGA yumyum


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry to hear bass  whats your rh looking like?
> phat buds none the less.


 I show 43% right now at the hottest part of the day.
70% 1st thing in the morning.
Dehumidifier is broken. would be 90% without it, but when it works it keeps it under 60% even in a rain storm


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;RFW4MXK_KKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFW4MXK_KKE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1826415View attachment 1826413
> this shit right here............right here


Gen that looks like the bomb.



whodatnation said:


> Yup, water only with a few doses of molasses to feed the micros in the soil.
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I agree 100%..
> ...


Whodat you always impress.



bassman999 said:


> had to decapitateView attachment 1826405View attachment 1826409View attachment 1826412 another girl/ This time my biggest girl one of my Purple Dragons started to mold.


Bassman sorry about the mold man but thems some pretty phat buds you have there.

killer pron everybody.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am looking for a used dehumidifier and or another intake/exhaust for shed...


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 8, 2011)

[youtube]RHBCsPYuKIs[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe I should give up, and just chop everything early???
Idk, I cant take this losing a plant every other day................


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2011)

the sad thing is that the spores that cause budrot spread like wildfire so the chances are you will find more the longer you wait.

some strains are quite hardy and can resist it better than others so if you have an itchy trimming finger maybe chop the ones that have already shown bud rot already.

good luck man, i feel the pain


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2011)

I cant do anything to stop it I guess as I cant spray anything on them.


----------



## matatan (Oct 8, 2011)

hey whodat that rdwc is this same brand?
[video=youtube;7cLeJPl3Ml0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cLeJPl3Ml0&list=FLzehr08cC_JyqiCRVplkxzg&index=1[/video]
pricey but shit... cant argue with the results


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I play on the PC as well.
> 
> As for molasses, see the previous page of this thread.


wish i had a gaming pc


----------



## silasraven (Oct 8, 2011)

longest thread ive seen do six 100 w cfls count?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I cant do anything to stop it I guess as I cant spray anything on them.


 I use this spray Iv posted before, you can try.
For 1 gallon.
I crush 5 or so whole cloves.
break apart half a stick of cinnamon.
2 tbls 100% lemon juice.
1 tsp apple cider vinegar.
Stir with a mixer for 5 min
let sit for 24 hrs.
Next day, add 1 tsp biodegradable dish soap, mix and use with a sprayer.
you should remove all mold/rot found and treat with this spray.



matatan said:


> hey whodat that rdwc is this same brand?
> [video=youtube;7cLeJPl3Ml0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cLeJPl3Ml0&list=FLzehr08cC_JyqiCRVplkxzg&index=1[/video]
> pricey but shit... cant argue with the results


 No, I use whodat brand products lol... DIY heres some pics.

Just looked at the vid. I see a co2 tank in the room and the oxygen supply for the water is also inside the room :-/ darp... If the room was at 1,500 ppm he will be pumping high amounts of co2 into his water and to the roots lol. My air pumps and main res are outside of my sealed room.
I hate to nit pic at this clearly nice set-up, but I will.
Co2 tank is wayyyy too small for that size room and a water chiller will be a MUST. 
I can also see draining the system completely will be a headache because its not elevated... Sorry. 






































silasraven said:


> longest thread ive seen do six 100 w cfls count?


Yes that counts! lol
Welcome, post some pics if you got em


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I use this spray Iv posted before, you can try.
> For 1 gallon.
> I crush 5 or so whole cloves.
> break apart half a stick of cinnamon.
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> this is ok to spray on 7 weeks into flower?


Yes, its fine.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

Heres a whodat,,,, I mean copy and paste from my thread lol


Update 

AK
Had to add another layer of trellis because the canopy started to collapse on itself.











Sour D coming down 
Very smelly, and sticky.











BnS







Space Bomb


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Heres a whodat,,,, I mean copy and paste from my thread lol
> 
> 
> Update
> ...


 Nice Who dat That Sour D Is Looking o so Beautiful. How much per plant are you pulling off those AK's Those shits are ridiculous lol what were those crosses of the Bns i have?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks HS 
Im not sure what the AKs will pull but I have 4 total in there.
I think I gave you some BCO surprise gang bang seeds lol The mother was this beautiful tight bud lady that smelled of lemon lime, like 7-up or sprite. 
And the father/fathers lol, they were a mix of 3 different phenos of spacebomb 1 short 1 medium 1 tall, another bco dude that had a HUGE cluster of ummm sacks lol, and a BnS male. 
I still have pollen from collecting but Im also still trying to sort seeds from bud lol
So you got the party mix but everything ells is separated and labeled nice and neat  Im itching to test all of the crosses I made but with a move looming in my near future I feel it would be a waste,,, so for now Im just staring at bags and bags of seeds wondering what will come of them.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks HS
> Im not sure what the AKs will pull but I have 4 total in there.
> I think I gave you some BCO surprise gang bang seeds lol The mother was this beautiful tight bud lady that smelled of lemon lime, like 7-up or sprite.
> And the father/fathers lol, they were a mix of 3 different phenos of spacebomb 1 short 1 medium 1 tall, another bco dude that had a HUGE cluster of ummm sacks lol, and a BnS male.
> ...


I'll be happy to test them for you.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I'll be happy to test them for you.
> 
> 
> cof


Sounds good to me


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

Sour D


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

And another.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> And another.


the bud structure on those are crazy!!


----------



## Dr High (Oct 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> And another.


This stuff looks like some jack herer i've bought before, huge layered calyxes. YUM! very nice + rep!


----------



## Dr High (Oct 8, 2011)

I cannot give you more rep at the moment, the space bomb is a beauty too! What parents are the space bomb held from? interesting strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

I know  dwc/maybe the nutes has seemed to changed the bud structure crazy. Heres the same cut grown organic in soil.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2011)

Organic soil it is then....nice whodat whodat. Hope everyone is having a CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ-E Saturday, but this is where I am at>>>>>
[youtube]U6kj9XE88z0[/youtube] yes lionel, i also want to be HIGH!

I just can't help myself taking pics of the greenhouse ladies. Before I show, quick update from the CRAZ-E politics of Holland. The religious conservative right wing nazi FUKS! are trying to put through a law (although it will never get implemented at local level) to reduce the THC content of weed sold in coffeeshops to *15% THC*, lmfao. Oh my friend and I did have a giggle yesterday in the shop, he just kept saying to his customers (the ones he knew), Yeh Man, it's 15% man! (he's Amercian and can get away with that, lol).


The right wing are quite clear in the fact that they want to eliminate what they call "Leftist social behaviour" (i.e only people on the left smoke weed!!!) i.e ELIMINATE COFFEESHOPS!!!! I am sorry, but religion makes people fukking nutty sometimes! 

Links:
http://www.depers.nl/binnenland/601258/Pak-bevoorrading-coffeeshops-aan.html
http://www.depers.nl/binnenland/601192/Plannen-softdrugs-onuitvoerbaar.html
http://www.depers.nl/binnenland/600254/Het-is-gewoon-onzin-weet-je.html
(there was 27 experts there, one of them claimed that taking XTC is less dangerous than riding a horse!)
It said that average Nederhash is around 30%+ THC, White Widow, Jack Here avaerages around 15-18%, a lot of Maroccan hash is within limits, but then the stronger Maroccan hash is over. As is some of the other imported hashes from Afghanistan, etc. They are trying to say that coffeeshop owners will be responsbile for knowing what level the THC is (what, get every freaking bit sampled??). But people are pointing out that under the current system of backdoor purchases, front door selling, the coffeeshop owner has no control on the production of the weed.

For the last 4 years the Dutch police have a task force set up for busting HennepKweek operaties, which are basically weed growing operations, the police point out the involvement of organised crime in this and the fact it has gone past a "Hobby of growing in your basement". (thats what happens when you open your borders to the East and let half of the gansters of the world drive into your country without showing a passport.) The police are quite clearly out to catch the large producers, not the cupboard growers. But guess what, the small growers are the ones who seems to get pinched a lot. Anyway, I digress. there is a whole load of problems with implementing these 15% rules, and as it is pointed out, this would be administered by the local Councils and districts, who are all going to turn around (well Amsterdam will) and do what they normally do, whatever the god dam hell they want to!!!!! 

It has also been pointed out that the cost of this is ridiculous as there is no current equipment to actually test this in a portable way. Again, another step in the wrong direction for the legalising and freeing weed.

On to the bud, growing outside in Holland legally. I bet you this shit is over 15% THC,lol. "Oh no, he's growing heroin type drugs on his rooftop the motha fukka....quick, protect your children the bad man is here.



















































Peace and love to all>>>>>>>>>>>





(this is a pic i found on my camera that my wife had done..bless her.)

DST


Here's some links, I guess modern translation sites will enable you to get the jist of it:
http://www.depers.nl/binnenland/600254/Het-is-gewoon-onzin-weet-je.html


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 9, 2011)

yo dst, was your wife smokeing one of your crazy strains when she did that? thats pretty cool.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im itching to test all of the crosses I made but with a move looming in my near future I feel it would be a waste,,, so for now Im just staring at bags and bags of seeds wondering what will come of them.





curious old fart said:


> I'll be happy to test them for you.


I'm with COF... I'd love to test any and all crosses you have made. I'll keep a real good journal and give great smoke reports from various testers (including myself of course). I would consider it an honor to grow some of your gear out.

Get at me dog, lol


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 9, 2011)

What a fine grow and show. Hope all is well with the 6 double oughts this this easy Sunday morn.


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2011)

porn festsour d.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Organic soil it is then....nice whodat whodat. Hope everyone is having a CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ-E Saturday, but this is where I am at>>>>>
> [youtube]U6kj9XE88z0[/youtube] yes lionel, i also want to be HIGH!


Sounds crazy D, politics seem to be F-d everywhere  that song hit the spot though  getting me pumped for todays game! lolol GO SAINTS!


Peace and love to all is right.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2011)

genuity said:


> porn festsour d.


believe it or not,,,, I still got some from that grow  its gotta be over a year curing now! lololol
Bust it out on special occasions, like this morning


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2011)

dam,over a yr cure,on some sour d....how?did you lose the jar,or suumin?lol
that shiit woud of been gone a week after chop,for me


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 9, 2011)

SAD FACE THAT DAMN SOUR D LOOKS MAGICALLY DELICIOUS  Romulan calling for some SD i got some exclussives coming who dat  HOLLA AT YA BOY


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Organic soil it is then....nice whodat whodat. Hope everyone is having a CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ-E Saturday, but this is where I am at>>>>>
> [youtube]U6kj9XE88z0[/youtube] yes lionel, i also want to be HIGH!
> 
> I just can't help myself taking pics of the greenhouse ladies. Before I show, quick update from the CRAZ-E politics of Holland. The religious conservative right wing nazi FUKS! are trying to put through a law (although it will never get implemented at local level) to reduce the THC content of weed sold in coffeeshops to *15% THC*, lmfao. Oh my friend and I did have a giggle yesterday in the shop, he just kept saying to his customers (the ones he knew), Yeh Man, it's 15% man! (he's Amercian and can get away with that, lol).
> ...


Bad ass pics D, I feel you on the what you were saying as well religion has ruined so much and many great things. ppl aren't believing as much now and science seems to be the new "religion". but if shit gets really bad D. With your "heroin" type reefer tree's. you could move to spain(isnt everything legal in spain?).


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 9, 2011)

So last night i decided to pick up some Grandmas Unsulfered Molasses just mixed up a 5 Gallon Bucket with 1-2 Tbs per gallon so about 5-6 all together. Ill let the water sit for 24 hours then im gonna feed some to my girls in veg and my Chemo, Red Cherry Berry, Kandy Kush, and my 2 Party cup girls Critical+ and Blue Widow. I still have a overload of seeds so ive been trying some 12/12 from seed and o boy the Rcb is looking good


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 9, 2011)

If anyone is interested, here's a link to my new grow.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/474811-dropas-neverending-journey-few-strains.html

Peace and happy medicating.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2011)

Heres a pic I just took before lights on  still a few weeks on these,,, more time to plump up lol


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2011)

Good morning all. 

Again with whodat! Man, how are you pumping them out like that? I think Doobies right, you're Dr. Whodat and you have a time machine. But then again, if you have a time machine, why are you still trimming by hand? Hmmmm?

DST, I have no idea what the fuck is going on anymore. The Obama administration is cracking down again, starting in Cali it looks like, even though 5 of the top 10 petitions on the White Houses very own "We The People" petition site, are marijuana related. The number one spot is to legalize marijuana like wine with almost twice as much as the second petition on the list. Canadian government, the Progressive Christians...I mean Conservatives, have been trying real hard since 2006 to pass tough on crime legislation as promised in their election campaigns but have been stalled along the way with a minority government. Now they have a majority government and they've put everything into one "Omnibus" crime bill, that is a package of 9 different bills, that they intend to push through as one. They succeeded last week to minimize debate in the house about it so there won't even be any talk about it anymore. Now for the most part the bill is good, and the opposition agrees with a lot of it, but there's a lot that's bad and ideologically based, I'm quite sure. 

The one that concerns me, and the opposition parties and such, is the mandatory minimum sentences being proposed for growing weed. Under this new law, if you are charged with growing between 6 and 200 plants you face a mandatory 6 months in prison, and 201-500 is one year. So obviously you can see the argument there, that growing six plants is a far cry from 200 and done for two completely different reasons. The opposition in the past as even tried to get them to up it to 25 and they wouldn't and let the bill die on the floor, but now there's a majority government and chances are it's going to happen, at the cost of billions for new prisons already being built (very big government contracts I must point out), and many non criminals going to jail. 

Now don't get me on the Medical MJ crap going on here right now and what they're trying to pull with that, as well as the proposed "Lawful Access" bill they're bringing up next that will allow any legal authority to monitor your internet activity without a warrant, and they'll be asking the ISP's to install the equipment for it at their cost, which the ISP's are saying that they will in turn, pass that cost on to the customer. What!!! Oh fuck, and then there's the F-35 fighter jets and new naval warships that are being built at who knows how much because they won't tell us. 

I'll give you guys a hint as to why he wants this new upgraded military force. Arctic Sovereignty and Oil. There is a lot of oil in the Arctic Sea and now that the ice is breaking up they can get to it and there are a few trying to get claim to it and I think this bastard is crazy enough to try and fight for it. 

Whew! That felt good. I just did a bowl and the fingers started to flow. What the hell did I just type?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, seems people are profiting from putting others in jail... What has this crazy world come to?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2011)

Damn duchie. That's really disheartening. My big plan if shit ever got too bad in the US was to move to Canada. Where the fuck am I gonna move now?

And yeah... I'm very upset about what's going down in my home state. You know what the shittiest part is, the local authorities make up the majority of actual bodies that enforce the stuff the feds put on us. So sherriffs and police who are 'supposed' to be working based on local law are the ones busting into these co-ops with big ass rifles. I don't know if it's the shittiest part, but it's just one more bit that stinks to high heaven. They are even talking about charging city council members who have approved co-ops to open in their jurisdictions. With what the previous regime did to other countries, I will never be surprised at the crap the US does to other places. But I still had a tiny (albeit very miniscule) beleif that there were limits to what they govt would pull on it's own ground, but I won't be surprised with that anymore. I never bought into the whole 'change' thing, but I really feel bad for the peeps that did. My wife being one.

And like you said, wtf is up with those petitions. It's like we the people spoke loud enough for them to hear, so they push harder against what we're saying? How utterly retarded.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

All that being said. It's a beautiful day in So Cal. Was an amazing concert last night at the famous Hollywood Bowl. I definitely got contact high from all the weed being smoked from what seemed like by everyone else in the spot. Picked up a pretty good looking $8 t shirt on the way to the car (bootleggers are getting better at production these days). All the cats are happy. My plants are going into their final homed today after I picked up some more screen yesterday. Wife should find out if she's pregnant or not Wed or Thur... so I may be smoking a J by Wed night.

Oh, I didn't mention. I did smoke a teeny tiny bowl recently of the banana OG. You guys would seriously laugh at how small a hit I took. Shit got me so high, real nice smoke that Banana is. It's so amazing what 6 weeks does to the tollerance.

Peace to the 6... and peace to all the peeps round the world (maybe not the politicians and DA's and federal agents... but everyone else... I forgot NYPD, fuck those guys). Haha, hows that for a backhanded well wish.

Go broncos! Hope we beat the fake ass chargers today (although I'm not holding my breath, lol)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

HIGH gang, just in to drop off a shot of my Cheesequake x Qrazytrain to add some colour 






cgg


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2011)

I dunnu C, is that 15%? I think not! She's gonna hit ya hard I think.

In case anyone's interested in the facts of my rant here's a good link

Column: Marijuana growers to face more jail than child rapists under Harper's new omnibus billRead more: http://www.theprovince.com/news/Column+Marijuana+growers+face+more+jail+than+child+rapists+under+Harper+omnibus+bill/5442863/story.html#ixzz1aJ1UBwU1

They can't even handle something like this
B.C. man gets 20th impaired driving conviction http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/10/08/bc-serial-impaired-driver.html?cmp=rss

Jig. I've read about a few of those things your talking about, particularly the one about charging State officials. I heard something the other day about wanting to charge U.S citizens for U.S offenses on foreign soil. Smoke a joint in the Dam and be charged under U.S law. How's that one for ya?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/06/us-drug-policy-war-congress_n_998993.html

Sorry if I'm bumming some people out today, I don't like it any more but I'm a believer that we can't ignore the bad stuff anymore. It's what has gotten us here is the first place. I'm really hoping that Wally is down at Wall Street representing us who can't be there. 


​


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2011)

DST I love the Greenhouse!! How do you control humidity in there?

Cindy Beautiful bud shot!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Damn duchie. That's really disheartening. My big plan if shit ever got too bad in the US was to move to Canada. Where the fuck am I gonna move now?
> 
> And yeah... I'm very upset about what's going down in my home state. You know what the shittiest part is, the local authorities make up the majority of actual bodies that enforce the stuff the feds put on us. So sherriffs and police who are 'supposed' to be working based on local law are the ones busting into these co-ops with big ass rifles. I don't know if it's the shittiest part, but it's just one more bit that stinks to high heaven. They are even talking about charging city council members who have approved co-ops to open in their jurisdictions. With what the previous regime did to other countries, I will never be surprised at the crap the US does to other places. But I still had a tiny (albeit very miniscule) beleif that there were limits to what they govt would pull on it's own ground, but I won't be surprised with that anymore. I never bought into the whole 'change' thing, but I really feel bad for the peeps that did. My wife being one.
> 
> ...


Ouch i liked this post up till the very end  Got my fingers crossed on a hot bun in the oven for ya my friend.

GO CHARGERS!! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Damn man these articles the past few days/weeks/months have become so depressing... What the fuck is wrong with the WORLD today... I would say what is wrong with our country, but its not just the US it seems, (even though they are the worst culprit) Makes moving far far away oh so tempting.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Heres a pic I just took before lights on  still a few weeks on these,,, more time to plump up lol


Damn whodat you got them babies on steroids or what. Nice very nice.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 9, 2011)

yo all you 600 lovers.
updatin bouta enter week 7 veg
View attachment 1827810View attachment 1827811


1 pound here i come


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;sHzdsFiBbFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 9, 2011)

Greetings and salutations my brothers of the six hundred. I'm back from my wet and wild trip to vero beach. I've been living in florida now for twenty three years and I have never seen a weekend like this one. Left my little home town friday morning and arrived in vero around twelve thirty friday afternoon. By two it was pouring and the wind was blowing I'm thinking about thirty miles an hour steady with gusts around fifty or so for about thirty six hours straight. I mean this wind was howling like a banshee and the rain was coming down sideways. It rained over seven inches in eighteen hours, worst weather I've seen in florida to date.

Great porn guys, some real beautiful looking buds. Genuity, that is some of the nicest looking bud I've seen on here, a big tip of the hat to you. Whodat, what's there to say? I'm almost ashamed at my first scrog attempt...almost but not quite. Anyway here are my babies at the end of week four of 12/12. My colombian gold is so frosty already it's crazy. Another six weeks and she should be finished. My buddy has three clones from the clone I gave to him of the colombian, yum.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2011)

Heads up that is a beautiful example of a scrog. Comparing yourself to whodat is just setting yourself up for disappointment, lol. Being in the realm of mortal growers I give it two thumbs up. Looks just right. Can't wait to see them in another few weeks.


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2011)

headsup,this looks just fine to me


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks jig but I'm afraid I am a mere mortal grower unlike some of the super-growers we have on the six. However, with that said, I'm damn pleased with what I do grow as far as quality now I'm trying to up my quantity with a scrog and so far I'm still thinking a pound is within reach if I can manage to keep my leaves from turning yellow and dropping of early. I've been giving them extra N along with their flower nutes and pk 13-14. I'll continue to do this the rest of the grow.

Anyone who is feeling the need to share some beans from their breeding adventures I will be happy to be a test subject.

Thanks genuity, from you that is a compliment, you super-grower you.


----------



## fruits of ireland (Oct 9, 2011)

got some white widow x cheese,,all theway in ireland
i have not grown emyet


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a dehumidifier running in there along with a greenhouse heater for the temps (started to get cold and the freezer lighter came on the dehumidifier so the heater went in.) You just set it to a temp and the thermo switches it on when it drops. Seems to be working.


bassman999 said:


> DST I love the Greenhouse!! How do you control humidity in there?
> 
> Cindy Beautiful bud shot!!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I have a dehumidifier running in there along with a greenhouse heater for the temps (started to get cold and the freezer lighter came on the dehumidifier so the heater went in.) You just set it to a temp and the thermo switches it on when it drops. Seems to be working.


Have you thought about a propane heater? It's by-product is co2.

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Two things going on, starting to flush the chemband, she is looking pretty close to done now. Also made a batch of iso, its in the process of evaporating right now  MM MM tasty!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Heres a pic I just took before lights on  still a few weeks on these,,, more time to plump up lol


Bumpidy! Jeebus dude, this thing is going to finish off as big as a grown man's leg. I'm speechless.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I have a dehumidifier running in there along with a greenhouse heater for the temps (started to get cold and the freezer lighter came on the dehumidifier so the heater went in.) You just set it to a temp and the thermo switches it on when it drops. Seems to be working.


Yeah I have noticed dehumidifiers are not effective below 60*F or so.
Do you also use intake and or exhaust fan(s)?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

ISO


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2011)

That looks like a bowl full of fun.


cof


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> ISO


That's a bowl of rusty looking goodness right there.

Heads up, great looking scrog man.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

Morning all, an early one today! infact, when did i last sleep ????

Wicked looking ' Tarrie ' bassman ! I was just checking out making oil's n hash. First on my list behind after everything else lol. Ive got a fair bag of good trim that's collected over the last few crop's, and been meaning to make up some butter or get bubble bag's. 
" You just inspired me " 

Whodat. I can't stop looking at that massive cola ! WOW !!!


----------



## Kookiemonsta (Oct 10, 2011)

Lookin for a little help here =P

These are 1.5-2 weeks old. Is this nute burn, or a deficiency. Its only on the 2 leaves of the same node. Appeared about 20 hours after first introduced to most recent nute addition.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

That would just be extra cost in my eyes cof (based on the fact I already had my heater), the humidity element is more important in my eyes and running a dehumidifier will I guess just eliminate the benefit of something producing C02?? May be not, but I can swing running electrics into the greenhouse, not sure I can swing buying a propane heater (it's only for the next few weeks anyway). The wife was already giving me scrunched up faces regarding heating the greenhouse at night, lol. I told her the extra 30 euros or so will be more than clawed back....



curious old fart said:


> Have you thought about a propane heater? It's by-product is co2.
> 
> 
> cof





bassman999 said:


> Yeah I have noticed dehumidifiers are not effective below 60*F or so.
> Do you also use intake and or exhaust fan(s)?


Hi Bassman, well the greenhouse is not sealed and running the dehumidifier will already be causing air to be sucked into the greenhouse as far as I would have thought.

My greenhouse is built on top of concrete tiles which make up my roof terrace. The balcony tiles are laid ontop of rubber pads that create a space between the tiles and the roof the terrace is on. So air flow also comes from underneath the tiles.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Q: Did you spill any nutes on the leaf?

My opinion: The new growth looks lovely so I wouldn't worry.

Action: If you are concerned you are overnuting, cut back on nute ratio by 25-50%. Or just water next time only. Do you have any nutrient present in the medium?



Kookiemonsta said:


> Lookin for a little help here =P
> 
> These are 1.5-2 weeks old. Is this nute burn, or a deficiency. Its only on the 2 leaves of the same node. Appeared about 20 hours after first introduced to most recent nute addition.
> 
> View attachment 1828878View attachment 1828879View attachment 1828882


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

new day a new dank 600 throwing down! whodat that cola is epic man! grats

Bill collector, just curious but how come the iso is cherry colour? i've only managed black tar like stuff.

headsup that scrog is textbook man! 

here's my latest, qrazy quake!












need to pick the 6 hun collective brain. my girls are growing really slowly and the node spacing has gotten super tight. the smaller plant is near 2.5 months old and just wont shoot up for love nor money. the lower leaves are just drying to a crisp as the new ones come through. little to no vertical growth.










they've been getting just water. 

super tight nodes are normally awesome but down the line the plant just turned into a monster shrub bush. mould central 












anyone got any ideas?


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kookiemonsta (Oct 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Q: Did you spill any nutes on the leaf?
> 
> My opinion: The new growth looks lovely so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Action: If you are concerned you are overnuting, cut back on nute ratio by 25-50%. Or just water next time only. Do you have any nutrient present in the medium?


AGH! This is why I asked here =P I had totally forgotten, but yes, yes I did spill a couple dribbles. Was watering with a 1/4 cup measuring thing and I remember tipping it and had to tip it so much that those fan leaves like went inside the cup. So I did get some of the water with the nut solution onto those leaves, but it wasnt like pure nutrients. Would that still be enough to cause that?

Zero nutes reside in the medium. Pure Coco. Watering with pure water in about 30 minutes also. 

Yeah the new growth looks SEXAY! Some monster Fans for such a little girl lol


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the compliments. Don, I have started to run across your problem recently myself with the plants not wanting to grow vertically. I have a couple of chocolopes and gave a friend three clones, I vegged these things for six weeks before putting them into flower and they did the same thing, real tight internodes but very little vertical growth. I also had this same problem with a couple of other plants. I gave a buddy a killing fields and it never got any taller than about seven inches. With all that said, I have no clue at to what is causing the problem. Nice buds by they way.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2011)

Genuity, I've grown the psycho killer surprise, excellent smoke, excellent yield with a bit of supercropping. I supercropped the main stem a few times.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

I think that's it then kookie! Plant looks very happy otherwise.

Don, I have some Deep Blues that kind of done that. Just totally weired me out as well. I got three ridiculously yellow plants finishing up, they are almost completely lime. Has to be root problems imo, I just haven't figured it out.....


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

shweeeeet.


genuity said:


>


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 10, 2011)

FFS Don that QQ cola is massive brova. I have no idea why things aren't growing along otherwise... you using recycled coco? You'd think just water would make that not an issue, tho. . . hmmm.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 10, 2011)

don- give them some nutes and see if this helps the problem. any bug problems like gnats or root aphids?


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

I was thnking micronutes, molybedenum (sp) also yellows leaves. But I have also micro washed a plant that was doing the same and only now is it getting it together. It's in the roots, just got to figure out what......can't think captain, must smoke......


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for the complements everyone  but please, Im no super grower lol,,, genetics and a good environment are the cause.


HeadsUp~~~ your scrog looks beautiful  textbook indeed. Also looks like popcorn will be non existent 

I just watched thor so all this "mortal" and "realm" talk is cracking me up.

Well Im glad RIU is back up and running, I'll be around


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to hear whodat, 

may be thors hammer would come in handy for getting that cola of yours down.

has riu been running slow for everyone else then? I was blaming it on my system.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

well I bought a 70 pint dehumidifier today...this damn rain!!!!!!

Sorry about the mold Don


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Hope it helps Bassman. As a question to anyone, I have a Delonghi dehumidifier. It has a tray for collecting water, but also has an attachment that screws off the back and you can attach a hose (so that you can let the water collect in a larger container if you want). However, I attached my hose and when the tray was full the thing turned off as usual, and never used the hose....anyone know how I may get this Italian beastio to workio? I think I tossed the instructions.....will need to check (I don't normally).


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure D... If you attached the auto drain it shouldn't be collecting in the bucket.?.... Mine drains into my external res's and runs continuously.... Try checking for leaks at the connection.

Thor has a hammer, I need someone with scissors lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

check that the hose seals. I had one that leaked into the bucket still and filled it up.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Not sure D... If you attached the auto drain it shouldn't be collecting in the bucket.?.... Mine drains into my external res's and runs continuously.... Try checking for leaks at the connection.
> 
> Thor has a hammer, I need someone with scissors lol


Edward Scissor Hands?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Not sure D... If you attached the auto drain it shouldn't be collecting in the bucket.?.... Mine drains into my external res's and runs continuously.... Try checking for leaks at the connection.
> 
> Thor has a hammer,* I need someone with scissors* lol


more like a machete, haha...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

The new machine seems to be way more effective than the other one was. went from 75% to 70% where the old one was stuck in just 15 minutes.
I am excited....maybe I wont lose anymore buds?!?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2011)

I set up the new tent today, hung the light rail and hung the hood from it. I'm just waiting on the ballast to find it's way back to me so I can be ready for more plants. I bought the same brand tent and since the walls are held in place with velcro, the new one just stuck right to the old one. I wasn't sure if would work like that or if I'd have to fasten them together myself but the velcro on the left wall is sewn on opposite the velcro on the right wall so there was a fine side on one tent and a coarse side on the other


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> The new machine seems to be way more effective than the other one was. went from 75% to 70% where the old one was stuck in just 15 minutes.
> I am excited....maybe I wont lose anymore buds?!?


I would still find and remove infected areas, it will continue to spread if you dont.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's a few pics I took today. This is day 10 of 12/12 for the little girls and I switched out the MH for the HPS today.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

If and when I get back into indoor I think a movert will be great. I wonder if I can put a mover in a small 4x4ft tent?

The old dehumidifier does 30pt at 5.1 amp draw
The new dehumidifier does 70 pt at 7.7 amps draw....I love a bargain!!

roughly 50% more power usage and over double the work done.

Looking at yer pics Dez, I guess movers will fit in my tent....cool!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah that's two 40"x40" tents attached together. I just drilled 1/4" holes in the track and hung the track from the top supports rods in the tent with some 1/4"x4 1/2" "laundry hooks". They're just hooks that had machine threads on them so they can be through bolted instead of screwed into wood.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

I see 2 tents sharing a light mover. I didnt figure they could be small enough for my tent.
Oh well, I bought 2 new hoods that are vented, just need another 600 watt hps ballast, that is unless I decide to run a 400 MH with my 600 hps for flowering.
I was using bat-wing reflectors before, and had one of the warehouse salad bowl reflectors.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2011)

I started running my dehumidifier this evening after lights out also. I pulled the battery out of one of my hygromoters so I'll know what the effect actually was with lights out set at fifty percent humidity. I'm not really concerned with mold or rot at this point it's just to early in flowering for these sativa dominant plants plus they like higher humidity anyway with their airier buds. DST. I keep my unit on a chair with the drain tilted slightly downward to help it drain and run a tube into a five gallon bucket. I'll get a pic up in the morning when my lights come on. I also made sure to buy a digital unit so when you set your desired humidity after a second or three it then gives a readout of the current humidity level. If I want my humidity to be at fifty percent and it's humid out, I generally have to set it at forty five percent. Soon I shouldn't need one but rarely with winter arriving here and the humidity gone.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

HU I like the idea of placing it on a chair. I am gonna try this. The guy at Sears Is like, Do you want one with a pump? I see why a pump would be helpful now. At the time all I saw was $50 more for the pump.
Anyhow humidity is still going down. Now at 60%


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2011)

32 days 12/12......(candy kush x chemD-og)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Hope it helps Bassman. As a question to anyone, I have a Delonghi dehumidifier. It has a tray for collecting water, but also has an attachment that screws off the back and you can attach a hose (so that you can let the water collect in a larger container if you want). However, I attached my hose and when the tray was full the thing turned off as usual, and never used the hose....anyone know how I may get this Italian beastio to workio? I think I tossed the instructions.....will need to check (I don't normally).


Look on the control panel for "PUMP" and turn it on. That should do the trickioso
*http://webapps.easy2.com/cm2/flash/generic_index.asp?page_id=35812014&host=shdl&buyhide=1*





Hmmm... after looknig at the photos & reading, the large diameter hose is for continuous passive draining, 






and the small diameter tube is for using the built-in water pump.






Are you trying to passively drain using the smaller tube?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

I keep trying to get my girl to smoke with me. Everytime she does is when she has been drinking.
She always ends up getting sick.I guess she isnt going to smoke anymore.....

I have to pay her back the $300 for the dehumidifier....why cant it be a present....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

it seems my dehumidifier has hit the wall....60% and holding.
oh well better than 70% plus I guess.
The shed is not sealed well and this is the best It can get I suppose.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2011)

Oof. I'm so homesick. 3 days in SC makes me sure I'm not a southern boy no more. I worry about my plants, I want my dog near me. It's hard to see my folks get so old and mean (they are tea party, I am NOT). Damn, I'm over 50 and my family still rips my heart.

I have dreams of my res running dry and my plants all dead. I must devise a topper-offer of some kind before I go away again, I just don't want a huge flood and emergency squads outside when I come home.

Peace, 600


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Oof. I'm so homesick. 3 days in SC makes me sure I'm not a southern boy no more. I worry about my plants, I want my dog near me. It's hard to see my folks get so old and mean (they are tea party, I am NOT). Damn, I'm over 50 and my family still rips my heart.
> 
> I have dreams of my res running dry and my plants all dead. I must devise a topper-offer of some kind before I go away again, I just don't want a huge flood and emergency squads outside when I come home.
> 
> Peace, 600


I feel your pain...I went out of town last year and left a friend to watch my plants,. Told him to stay at my house and water them every other day. Came back the dogs were left out in the cold he wasnt there and the plants were all dieing of dehydration, and the house was 46*F


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 10, 2011)

heres some of my soil russian rocket fuel day 47 looking pretty good i think im new to autoflowers but im tellin ya these bitches smell just like the nyc diesel i grew out


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2011)

My plants are alone with a 50 gallon res. 40 plants in 2nd week of flower. I know my ph will be out of whack but I 2worry about the pump burning out from low water than anything else.

Also, big news, I quit my job after 13 years last week. I guess I'm not a hobbyist anymore, lol. I just couldn't stand my boss anymore, and the promotions stopped coming even though I think I have propped the place up for years.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 10, 2011)

and thats day 47 from seed im guessin bag a half so not a whole lot but that plant pretty much was just grown out under cfl's this one wasnt gettin much light from my hps you should see my dwc hydro plants there MONSTERS looking great and smelling better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> My plants are alone with a 50 gallon res. 40 plants in 2nd week of flower. I know my ph will be out of whack but I 2worry about the pump burning out from low water than anything else.
> 
> Also, big news, I quit my job after 13 years last week. I guess I'm not a hobbyist anymore, lol. I just couldn't stand my boss anymore, and the promotions stopped coming even though I think I have propped the place up for years.


 Wow that is a big step....I always hated my jobs, and Have accepted being broke on Disability as opposed to working for assholes who dont appreciate me.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to just go back to growing but wifey is having none of it. She just worries that something will happen and we could end up losing the kids or something. I don't have any money at present to lease a space away from the house so I guess I'm stuck working for the man, LOL.

Maybe I should just sell the turbo bike and pony up for a space and some more equipment....IDK...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I guess my disability is asshole intolerance, Lthough 13 years is not bad for endurance, I just thought I would outlast, out perform her. Wrong. Status quo almost always wins. Anyway, I'm leaving the table with a fat stack so I'm Good. The 600 is going to see a lot more of me if you can stand it. The grow is going to0 have frequent upgrades and updates from hence forward.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 10, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I would like to just go back to growing but wifey is having none of it. She just worries that something will happen and we could end up losing the kids or something. I don't have any money at present to lease a space away from the house so I guess I'm stuck working for the man, LOL.
> 
> Maybe I should just sell the turbo bike and pony up for a space and some more equipment....IDK...


Kids would be a game changer for sure but all my missiles were duds. Spent a ton of dough on IVF but no luck. Love my dog like the last one and the next one and the one after that too. O yea, and without my wife I would just curl up and die.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2011)

It cost a bit to have my son because the insurance stopped paying for the tests that were needed in order to figure out what was wrong. I ended up selling a sweet Chopper I built with my brother to pay for the rest of what was needed. My daughter was easy though since we already knew what was needed. I don't regret it a bit though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Don G&T

In answer to your question about my iso and its color, I have noticed that different strains come out different colors. Usually a hue of gold to black that red is a newish one for me.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning peeps. shnkrmn, good on you my man!!!!!!

I walked out of a 120grand a year job (6 years at the company) because my boss use to leave the office meetings to go outside and meet his coke dealer....he was also not really into paying anyone very well either and in the end he hadn't paid me for 2 months and kept promising but I knew he couldn't afford me, even though it was all the business I wrote up for him that he was profiting from. I left a lot of hard work behind and moved on with threats of violence and prmises of nasty things happening if I was seen on the street, lol. Sometimes you just got to take a stand!!!

Re the dehumidifier thing. I had mine up on a chair with the hose going into a bucket, but nixy, it didnae work. And BrotherDoob, I wish that model was my dehumidifier, I got one for like 170 euro and it's not even electronic. You have a dial for continuous, or you have to measure it from a hygromoter.....

So I am already spying a lot of amber on my outdoor girls, although they look like they are still half way through......mmmmn. Puzzling.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

gh lemon skunk 12-12 from seed grown in coco.......


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-59.html



Its been a while since I last posted on this thread... I've just added my MONDAY-UPDATE if anyone wants to check it out ?!  (LINK above^) hope alls well! - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

When did you add the toothbrush holder Stealthy? I fukkin love it!!!! Do you not have a toilet roll holder in there as well?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

DST said:


> When did you add the toothbrush holder Stealthy? I fukkin love it!!!! Do you not have a toilet roll holder in there as well?


I added it around the same time as the T.P Holder  I use the T.P to wipe up any accidental *DWC *spillages, and figured it would be good to keep it out the way, but, also close to hand for ease. Lol... Yeah I also added the tooth-brush holder to keep my _pippets, scalpels and pens etc.. in_  I wanted to blend everything in as much as possible so colour coding with chrome & glass seemed the logical way to go  








I just got my new *DIGI-LUX 400W Dual-Spec HPS*, through the post... It was mad expensive to import... a staggering "*£120.00/$187.00*" for just one bulb !!! after all clearence charges etc were paid... still I have it now    ..... I am still waiting on a *600W version* for around the same cost! ... But I like to have the best  !! - STELTHY


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Oof. I'm so homesick. 3 days in SC makes me sure I'm not a southern boy no more. I worry about my plants, I want my dog near me. It's hard to see my folks get so old and mean (they are tea party, I am NOT). Damn, I'm over 50 and my family still rips my heart.
> 
> I have dreams of my res running dry and my plants all dead. I must devise a topper-offer of some kind before I go away again, I just don't want a huge flood and emergency squads outside when I come home.
> 
> Peace, 600


Shanker old buddy I'm feelin' ya'. Just spent two and a half days away from home and couldn't wait to get back. On another note my lady's parents are both eighty eight, have a bit of money and are as liberal as a person can get. Her father served in the second world war in europe, he recently needed a hearing aide, the cost, about five grand. He had to be talked into going to the VA to get it for free, he wanted to pay for it just because he could afford it. This guy put his life on the line for his county yet he still didn't want to use the benefits he deserves cause he has some money. I have only been there twice and I get along with them great. We watch Keith Olberman, discuss different things going on in the country and wonder why most republicans vote against their own best interests over and over. Very cool people for being almost ninety. Sorry to hear your parents think the republicans are helping them. It is extremely difficult to dissuade a person from their beliefs. I'll be watching the republican debate tonight. Want to see if Mr. Perry can perform a miracle tonight and stay viable. I think not.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, £120 for a bulb. Hope that it pumps Stealthy. 

I saw these, Hyperactive Speed Weed (WTF!?!?!?!) £174 for some seeds. http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=The-Doggies-Nuts-Seeds&prod_url=doggies-nuts-hyper-activespeed-weed


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2011)

Here ya' go DST a couple of pics of my dehumidifier. I set it at fifty percent humidity after my lights went out and when I went in my room this morning one of my hygrometers read fifty and the other forty eight, the readout on the unit itself said forty eight percent humidity. The humidity was getting into the seventies at night with the lights off. Also a couple pics of my colombian gold, she is so frosty already.

The dehumidifier was from a place called Air and Water out of california if I remember correctly and it came with free shipping. The brand name is New Air. I am thoroughly satisfied with the unit.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Wow, £120 for a bulb. Hope that it pumps Stealthy.
> 
> I saw these, Hyperactive Speed Weed (WTF!?!?!?!) £174 for some seeds. http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=The-Doggies-Nuts-Seeds&prod_url=doggies-nuts-hyper-activespeed-weed


Yeah its alot I know    lol... I just read the info on that LINK they sound good but I am doubtful that any seeds should go for that kinda money, I will look out for them but I wont buy 'em unless they at least half that price  - STELTHY


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 11, 2011)

And next up......Kandy Kush, Kings Kush, Sour Kush........It's feels good to be back.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Cheers HU, you gotta be happy with this, looks amazing!!!


Heads Up said:


> Here ya' go DST a couple of pics of my dehumidifier. I set it at fifty percent humidity after my lights went out and when I went in my room this morning one of my hygrometers read fifty and the other forty eight, the readout on the unit itself said forty eight percent humidity. The humidity was getting into the seventies at night with the lights off. Also a couple pics of my colombian gold, she is so frosty already.
> 
> The dehumidifier was from a place called Air and Water out of california if I remember correctly and it came with free shipping. The brand name is New Air. I am thoroughly satisfied with the unit.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

it feels good to be looking at your avatar as well Endls!!!


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> And next up......Kandy Kush, Kings Kush, Sour Kush........It's feels good to be back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> FFS Don that QQ cola is massive brova. I have no idea why things aren't growing along otherwise... you using recycled coco? You'd think just water would make that not an issue, tho. . . hmmm.


 cheers brobo! i was using recycled coco hit the year mark and i thought it might be time to change it. those babies are in new coco with just H20.


littlegrower2004 said:


> don- give them some nutes and see if this helps the problem. any bug problems like gnats or root aphids?


 yeah thats the next step i gave them a little bit of cannazym but no change. COF recommended blood meal. i'm going to give that a go next. 


DST said:


> I was thnking micronutes, molybedenum (sp) also yellows leaves. But I have also micro washed a plant that was doing the same and only now is it getting it together. It's in the roots, just got to figure out what......can't think captain, must smoke......


 it's driving me mental. it's already cost me dear in end product i reckon i've missed out on at least a 9. your right though it has to be something in the root. the cuts are doing the same as the mothers. i dont know if it's just going to be easier to start from scratch again. pain me to do it though i've had the livers and psycho in the stable for a long time now.


DST said:


> Don, I have some Deep Blues that kind of done that. Just totally weirded me out as well. I got three ridiculously yellow plants finishing up, they are almost completely lime. Has to be root problems imo, I just haven't figured it out.....


 I'm tempted to pop a few beans and let them veg a while see if it's something that'll spread if not i'm probably just going to scrap them.


Heads Up said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments. Don, I have started to run across your problem recently myself with the plants not wanting to grow vertically. I have a couple of chocolopes and gave a friend three clones, I vegged these things for six weeks before putting them into flower and they did the same thing, real tight internodes but very little vertical growth. I also had this same problem with a couple of other plants. I gave a buddy a killing fields and it never got any taller than about seven inches. With all that said, I have no clue at to what is causing the problem. Nice buds by they way.


 nice buds your self headsup! you've got your scrog nailed down tight bro. well if this issue is relatively common peeps must have at least ID'd the issue. haha i hope anyway. 

thanks for the input guys, i';m going to google up n see if it's common in non MJ crops


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2011)

OK you herb growers, who among us actually grows herbs indoors? I have a few baiscs, parsley and basil and some tarragon. Does anyone know if any of these things act like a companion plant to mj and any tips for indoor herb gardening would be appreciated. I'm going to use my tent and my t-5 until my colombian gold clones arrive and move in. After that I'll either hope for the best in the tent or put them under the hps's perimeter.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> OK you herb growers, who among us actually grows herbs indoors? I have a few baiscs, parsley and basil and some tarragon. Does anyone know if any of these things act like a companion plant to mj and any tips for indoor herb gardening would be appreciated. I'm going to use my tent and my t-5 until my colombian gold clones arrive and move in. After that I'll either hope for the best in the tent or put them under the hps's perimeter.


garlic is a good companion plant


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 11, 2011)

here's a few shots of my laies at day 40 of 12/12

NYPD
Blue Widow
Burmese kush
Darkstar
Kushage

at day 37 or so they started getting bio canna boost and pk 13/14, before that was only bio canna flores and bio canna vega but whet i got the booster and pk i stopped giving the vega.........

I am mixing the bio boost, pk and the flores all together and I'm not sure if i shoul be doing that or give them seperately......


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is my New dehumidifier

View attachment 1830885View attachment 1830892View attachment 1830901


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> garlic is a good companion plant


 Garlic is a good companion why, does it repel pests or something?

HU nice scrog
That makes me wanna copy yer style!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am wondering about using intake/exhaust while running dehumidifier...seems like it will defeat the purpose, but the girls need fresh air still.......


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am wondering about using intake/exhaust while running dehumidifier...seems like it will defeat the purpose, but the girls need fresh air still.......


i run an ac/window unit,and have 8"vortex for intake,with a humidifier.
my state has been dry,so the humid has been in the 30% rande,but with the 
humidifier running at 80% humid,on half blast,it keeps things at 45%-50%.

so just compensate,for your outdoor humidity.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> i run an ac/window unit,and have 8"vortex for intake,with a humidifier.
> my state has been dry,so the humid has been in the 30% rande,but with the
> humidifier running at 80% humid,on half blast,it keeps things at 45%-50%.
> 
> so just compensate,for your outdoor humidity.


lol actually having to add humidity...crazy!!

I thought low humidity made the flowering even more intense with trichomes?


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> lol actually having to add humidity...crazy!!
> 
> I thought low humidity made the flowering even more intense with trichomes?


yes,it is good in flower,but that would be late flower...imo.
i try to stay at 45%-55% humid,till week 6-7 of flower,and then drop it to the mid 25%-35% humid.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

At the end of flowering bassman, its good to get that rh down.


Wow, 170 for seeds??? I dont think so lol.

HU~ that scrog is looking better and better every day . I dont grow any erbs indoors but figure it cant be too hard.. Just do a quick read on what your growing and go for it  I did start all my veggies indoor this year though, just put them in dirt and into the flower room they went 

Stealthy~ everything is looking good man, screen filled out nicely  how much head room you got left? Iv also been using digilux bulbs and like em, what kind of ballast are you using again?


Gen~  that (candy kush x chemD-og) is looking delish


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks whodat,they are doing fine so far.
might as well add some pics of the humidifier...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont know if outdoor is for me?!? Too much work for a grow type that is supposed to be all natural!!
$300 for a dehumidifier $65 for Greenhouse film etc....
Maybe I have to move somewhere I can do REAL outdoor.............


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2011)

This pic looks like a fellow with a monocle on. He's either surprised or he has a mustache and curt little lips.



genuity said:


> thanks whodat,they are doing fine so far.
> might as well add some pics of the humidifier...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

lol another piece of equipment that looks like a face hahah,,, who was it that had the angry unit? 


Bass, dont you live in cali? outdoor growing is MUCH cheaper just a little more risky I guess.... I'll find out soon enough heheh


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2011)

trees in your sights?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol another piece of equipment that looks like a face hahah,,, who was it that had the angry unit?
> 
> 
> Bass, dont you live in cali? outdoor growing is MUCH cheaper just a little more risky I guess.... I'll find out soon enough heheh


Yeah, but we arent allowed to have "REAL" fences where I live (4ft tall chain link only). Everyone can see my grow...so a shed was the only option to keep my ladies mine.
Even in the shed I have had ppl in my yard try to snatch trees


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> trees in your sights?


Yes indeed brother G  Look out (not any time soon obviously lol) for "WhoDat outdoor 2012" hehe. may even throw a greenhouse in the mix.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah, but we arent allowed to have "REAL" fences where I live (4ft tall chain link only). Everyone can see my grow...so a shed was the only option to keep my ladies mine.
> Even in the shed I have had ppl in my yard try to snatch trees


that sucks, sorry.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> that sucks, sorry.


 I am working on cameras and better fencing. My dogs get used to the neighbors as they see them all the time. No sight of them would make my dogs not be friendly with them.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got a phone call on my cell phone asking if I was Waffle house.
I cant find a location in California at all. Girl told me my number was on the wall at welfare office as help wanted for them....wtf!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm Waffles  lol

That sure is strange bass.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm Waffles  lol
> 
> That sure is strange bass.


Yeah I think it is strange, but what ever..



Has anyone heard of Wave Home solutions?
Supposed to be better than dehumidifier...looks like bs to me though.....

http://www.wavehomesolutions.com/pub/Structural-Damage


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Pretty outdoor flower for you all. 

Just a little whodat, the rest is in my thread...... (edit, or should I say, it's a bit of whodat with a side of Murphy, lol) I jest of course


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol another piece of equipment that looks like a face hahah,,, who was it that had the angry unit?
> 
> 
> Bass, dont you live in cali? outdoor growing is MUCH cheaper just a little more risky I guess.... I'll find out soon enough heheh


Are you referring to Murderbot 5000&#8482;, or did someone else also have an angry 'bot in their midst?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice partial whodat D  I shamelessly rip the entire post usually 


Doob  I forgot about Murderbot 5000&#8482;! I had a different one in mind but that makes 3 so far haha.


Think I may take a break from trimming and grab some grub and a brew and catch the highlights from this weeks nfl games  My saints are doing well,,, and LSU is on fire  Iv yet to catch one of their games this year though...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

I cant afford to watch my Steelers lose.
I might be switching tv/net providers soon though.
Does anybody else HATE Comcast?


That trimming can get monotonous Whodat, I have found myself trimming for 6 hrs straight before starving and thirsty...lol


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

this was the one peeps, lol


medheadgrw said:


> Good deal for anyone in the market for a portable ac unit/heater/dehumidifier/fan...regular price is $369...SALE PRICE is $220. You must enter the promo code EMCYTZT627 to get the sale price of $255, then there is a $35 mail in rebate making the price $220. EDIT: FREE SHIPPING
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896808031&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3668349&SID=


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2011)

For what comcast charges, you'd think they'd be handing out blowies, or at least handy-j's.
I'm still TV-free since April 1st!!!
Feels SOOOOOO good!!!!!


*and, yeah, that's an unhappy robot. Makes mine look like Twikki on a bender.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

media coverage on tv is sickening, and yet the majority of people live by it, and are drawn to it, heavy crisis or not. There is not one good thing on most news channels, sux.

Anyhoo, sorry to be a doooooner.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah I catch myself starving for no good reason all the time bass lolol sometimes I just cant be bothered to eat ha. The only time I find myself thirsty is waking up after a long day/night of drinking boos, like this past monday morn.

haha yes D thats the one! How on earth did you find that post lol... Now that I think about it I know someone ells has a strange looking one,,,,, I think they called it r2d2 lol
I get extremely agitated when I see whats on tv and then you gotta deal with the dsfgjksdfghj commercials!!! Its like being force feed turds and then they hit you with the electro shock therapy they call advertisements lol I can stand it.

Doooobs welcome to the no TV club!!! Iv been free from that monster for bout 2 years now  I just head out to watch my saints play every week.
Now if comcast was giving out blowies I may reconsider lol Id be watching tv everyday haha... They should think about doing that.

Now RIU is a totally new breed of monster for me lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

Doobie, I dont watch tv just rent and watch blurays and dvds. I use the net almost constantly though. Family kids and gf are tv-holics though.

DST that is a great find, I might take my machine back and get that one. Less dehumidifier output, but ability to use as an a/c makes it a great deal!!!!

**edit** I feel dumb this was an old post. I tried the code to no avail...oh well


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2011)

New Blue Diesel before chop-8 weeks


I'm getting a male blue dream ready for a breeding to one of her clones. 


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Doobie, I dont watch tv just rent and watch blurays and dvds. I use the net almost constantly though. Family kids and gf are tv-holics though.


The wife is still a slave to the Cathode Ray, too.
She's kind of blown away at me disconnecting my little TV permanently.
I do have netflix, so I watch science & history shows (and documentaries) and the all-too-few decent comedies (movies).
But I'm getting burnt out on netflix.
So much junk on there, too.
It really is like when Peter Griffin quit watching TV, and started living life.
I only hope I don't end up in the hospital, stuck in a bed with the TV on and being re-brainwashed (or just "pacified").


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow cof. Very beautiful girl. Those nuggets look really dense. 

Take it from a Broadband Cable and Sat tech who's worked for the three biggest in the country, they're all the same. Wait until they start proposing Usage Based Billing in your monthly download and upload usage, if they haven't already. The death of mainstream TV as we know it is just as imminent as LP.s and VCR's. We love not having TV in our house and don't miss it one bit, and boy are we saving some bucks. 


Deep Blue X Jack The Ripper. Day 66 12/12 75% milky. Very, very fruity smelling. More like a bubblegum smell actually.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

Eyup peeps SLH day 32.....havin a little break from the 600w lol

*




*


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2011)

duchie

She's beautiful. The two that I have are both boys, so you have the first girl and we will be looking for a smoke report.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;GCFDo1I0QIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCFDo1I0QIM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Garlic is a good companion why, does it repel pests or something?
> 
> HU nice scrog
> That makes me wanna copy yer style!!


It's not my style, whodat, DST and jigfresh are really the ones who got my wheels turning about doing a scrog but thanks for the compliment. I can see already after only four weeks of a ten week or so run this method is going to way outproduce a plant grown vertically.



genuity said:


> i run an ac/window unit,and have 8"vortex for intake,with a humidifier.
> my state has been dry,so the humid has been in the 30% rande,but with the
> humidifier running at 80% humid,on half blast,it keeps things at 45%-50%.
> 
> so just compensate,for your outdoor humidity.


That's all I do genuity, try to compensate for the outside humidity. I too run a window a/c and beside opening the door to my grow room I have no other intake except what is passively being sucked into the room. My lights use air from outside my room.



genuity said:


> yes,it is good in flower,but that would be late flower...imo.
> i try to stay at 45%-55% humid,till week 6-7 of flower,and then drop it to the mid 25%-35% humid.


I also do the same in flowering as you do. With my lights on it reached into the middle sixties for humidity in my room today. It's less directly under my lights due to the heat but I tend to go with the overall room humidity, I have several hygrometers around my room in different places. Right now the buds just aren't dense enough to worry about mold plus I have good air movement blowing across the girls constantly. Once they bulk up I too try not to let it get over fifty percent.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> She's beautiful. The two that I have are both boys, so you have the first girl and we will be looking for a smoke report.
> 
> ...


 You bet. I just cut down my larger CBH a few days ago and is more than enough to let this girl, as well as my White Widow, finish really nice. This girl was actually nute deprived at the beginning of flowering so I had to nurse her to the end. I have one that I just put into 12/12 the other day. Here's my WW next to her.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 11, 2011)

Well guys I must confess I'm a bit of a tv holic. Doobie, I'm like you, I want to be informed, learn something, so I watch a lot of documentary stuff and the history channel, the military channel, I tend to frown upon needless/useless conflicts but ya' gotta' love some of the hardware the military owns plus I like world war two and vietnam stuff. Beside that I still watch my philly teams and let's not talk about them at the moment, and I'm also a bit of a political nut so I watch morning joe in the morning and keith olberman at night so I generally can find something to interest me.

Whodat, LSU looked spectacular against my beloved Gators, as did Alabama the week before, sob. Might be the game of the year when LSU and the crimson tide get together later this year.


----------



## matatan (Oct 11, 2011)

my camera doesnt have a micro setting... i tried
View attachment 1831586


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Well guys I must confess I'm a bit of a tv holic. Doobie, I'm like you, I want to be informed, learn something, so I watch a lot of documentary stuff and the history channel, the military channel, I tend to frown upon needless/useless conflicts but ya' gotta' love some of the hardware the military owns plus I like world war two and vietnam stuff. Beside that I still watch my philly teams and let's not talk about them at the moment, and I'm also a bit of a political nut so I watch morning joe in the morning and keith olberman at night so I generally can find something to interest me.
> 
> Whodat, LSU looked spectacular against my beloved Gators, as did Alabama the week before, sob. Might be the game of the year when LSU and the crimson tide get together later this year.


I'm like you Heads Up. Love my documentaries and news, particularly political stuff and I can get most of that on line. I've given up on pro sports, particularly the NHL so any other sports I desire, like Olympics and Junior Hockey I can get off line as well. The only thing I'm missing from TV right now is Bill Maher and Sons of Anarchy. Sons I can get on DVD when it comes out and Bill, well nothing I can really do about that without a bunch of hassle with torrent files and crap. While I'm at it I'd like to throw in my congrats on your first scrog. I will try that some day. 

Matatan. No need for macro, just good light and a steady hand. They look frosty enough. You can definitely see that. 

Here's what I'm smoking. Cheeseberry Haze the sativa pheno. Bigger plant, longer flower with lighter buds and a more uppity high. Real strong diesel fuel smell to her bud on the surface and I have no idea where that came from being a clone. I'm actually starting to wonder if she came from seed and I'm just losing it. I've never had any weed that smelled like this before, that I can recall, and I'm not sure that I'm fond of it. Kind of turns me off. We'll see what a cure does to it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

Lovely pr0n up in this piece peeps!!!

HU~ LSU and the Alabama should be one for the books for sure... Just because I havent seen a game yet doesn't mean Im not up to date lol.


This looks perty dern dank matatan


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

Another Grape Ape cola started to mold..................


----------



## joshls78 (Oct 11, 2011)

BLUE WIDOW


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

joshls78 said:


> View attachment 1831860View attachment 1831861


 What strain is that Josh? Looks great!


----------



## joshls78 (Oct 11, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What strain is that Josh? Looks great!


 Thanks! Blue Widow


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2011)

joshls78 said:


> Thanks! Blue Widow


 Blueberry x White Widow ??


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 11, 2011)

Meow rastarfari brothers and sisters!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> Meow rastarfari brothers and sisters!!!!!!!


Hey meow. Do you know how long it's been since you last posted meow? Glad you decided that meow was a good time to check otu the six meow, LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey wally, I'll be back in a few, but did you go to occupy WS?


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 11, 2011)

hell yeah for like two ish weeks then i spent two ish weeks in the loooney bin again, got dishcarged today!!!! all is welll though mmuch love !!! im going to bed now, i eaeve yu wit this master piece though

[video=youtube;pR8r7_Lk0oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR8r7_Lk0oQ&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL. Wally, you're one funny Cat!

Peace to you too Wally and thanks for going and being there. Wall Street I mean, of course. But then you know that . Right?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 11, 2011)

Holy shit, there is a lot of pr0n up in dis beech right now. COF and Duchie, nice friggin jobs! I'd rep you all, but it won't let me. Some stupid riu algirhythm (sp?), I'm sure. Pukka, it let me rep you, and well deserved. That plant is aggressive!

Thing's have been busy around Chez Bobo. Getting ready to move to a new pad-- a pad that won't be MJ grower friendly (even tho it has the bestestest place in the world). So when I chopped my last two Cheese (mini flying spaghetti monsters) tonight, I unplugged my 600, and I'm not sure when it will be plugged back in. I'm really, really sad about that  

THIS IS NOT THE END, tho. I must stress that to myself, and everyone else here. The 600 will ride on.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2011)

Duchie does not like that. Not at all. Now Duchies sad. Dude, if it's a girl, dump her!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 12, 2011)

It's not my girl. She wants me to be able to keep growing... it's my new landlord. He knows about me, and he said no weed growing if I'm going to live in his pad (and the deal is too good to pass up-- trust me). So I'm gonna find a new place to grow. It might take me a little bit to figure it out, but I was going to take a small break after this round anyway, as I've got enough now to last me through the new year. I might have to build some sort of Whodat brand particle box, and stick my tent (or will it be tents?!) inside of there... We'll see. I'm not going anywhere, brova!

edit: I'm exhausted, and off to bed. G'nite Duchie, and the 600. Finish strong.

edit edit: I'm not sure why I "liked" your sadness. It's not what I was intending.  my friend!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn bobo, sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do. but when ya do something you gotta do it right...   

Wally you nutter! Good to have ya back. I saw it was kinda wild out there


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2011)

No all good. Only kidding about the girlfriend thing. Have a good one and catch ya later.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 12, 2011)

I know you were Duchie  She's such a keeper I married her! Plus she is a mean trimmer. 

Whodat, don't worry man... it's not the end of my growing. This is still only the beginning

edit: ok, I'm really going to bed this time. Sat back down to my computer to work some more, wtf was I thinking. Then before I shut down, you gotta check the 600 first


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah the girlfriend thing was pretty funny.

edit: bobo I like that attitude


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2011)

There seems to be a few of us with moves in our futures. I already have my checklist ready to when we start looking around. As much as I want to go, and not because I don't like where I am it's just not workable anymore, I'm not budging unless it's got what I need.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

guessss whcich one is me


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2011)

My place is already picked... Not doable for indoor but outdoor is another thing  
Yeah that moving bug seems to be going around lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Hey meow. Do you know how long it's been since you last posted meow? Glad you decided that meow was a good time to check otu the six meow, LOL


You missed it by six meow's...


[video=youtube;0yXZRdeGHEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yXZRdeGHEo[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2011)

lol, Hard to say wally, but I thinks thats the largest pic riu has ever seen 

On second thought Id say your the one painting something.?.?. You know, the one sitting on the ground


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol, Hard to say wally, but I thinks thats the largest pic riu has ever seen
> 
> On second thought Id say your the one painting something.?.?. You know, the one sitting on the ground


laugh out fucking louud


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

The Bob Marley belt is a bit of a give away, as is the mad demonic stare, lol...Good on you though Wally, I couldn't do that, (i.e sit on concrete for a week) Would not be good for my health either.

Ok, off to read the rest of the 6double bubble.

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

I found it because I remember when I made a comment about it I said, "Does this unti look angry, or is it me?" And I remembered spelling the word UNIT wrong, so I put UNTI in the search thread and up popped the post, Eh Voilá!


whodatnation said:


> Yeah I catch myself starving for no good reason all the time bass lolol sometimes I just cant be bothered to eat ha. The only time I find myself thirsty is waking up after a long day/night of drinking boos, like this past monday morn.
> 
> haha yes D thats the one! How on earth did you find that post lol... Now that I think about it I know someone ells has a strange looking one,,,,, I think they called it r2d2 lol
> I get extremely agitated when I see whats on tv and then you gotta deal with the dsfgjksdfghj commercials!!! Its like being force feed turds and then they hit you with the electro shock therapy they call advertisements lol I can stand it.
> ...





curious old fart said:


> New Blue Diesel before chop-8 weeks
> 
> 
> I'm getting a male blue dream ready for a breeding to one of her clones.
> ...





duchieman said:


> Wow cof. Very beautiful girl. Those nuggets look really dense.
> 
> Take it from a Broadband Cable and Sat tech who's worked for the three biggest in the country, they're all the same. Wait until they start proposing Usage Based Billing in your monthly download and upload usage, if they haven't already. The death of mainstream TV as we know it is just as imminent as LP.s and VCR's. We love not having TV in our house and don't miss it one bit, and boy are we saving some bucks.
> 
> ...





duchieman said:


> You bet. I just cut down my larger CBH a few days ago and is more than enough to let this girl, as well as my White Widow, finish really nice. This girl was actually nute deprived at the beginning of flowering so I had to nurse her to the end. I have one that I just put into 12/12 the other day. Here's my WW next to her.
> 
> View attachment 1831537View attachment 1831536





matatan said:


> my camera doesnt have a micro setting... i tried
> View attachment 1831586View attachment 1831587View attachment 1831588





duchieman said:


> I'm like you Heads Up. Love my documentaries and news, particularly political stuff and I can get most of that on line. I've given up on pro sports, particularly the NHL so any other sports I desire, like Olympics and Junior Hockey I can get off line as well. The only thing I'm missing from TV right now is Bill Maher and Sons of Anarchy. Sons I can get on DVD when it comes out and Bill, well nothing I can really do about that without a bunch of hassle with torrent files and crap. While I'm at it I'd like to throw in my congrats on your first scrog. I will try that some day.
> 
> Matatan. No need for macro, just good light and a steady hand. They look frosty enough. You can definitely see that.
> 
> ...





joshls78 said:


> View attachment 1831860View attachment 1831861
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> You missed it by six meow's...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;0yXZRdeGHEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yXZRdeGHEo[/video]


Meow is just bumping all the pr0n. Nice as nine pence.

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

oh dear, that wasa bump fail, none of the pics came up...fukked if i can be biscuit ersed editing it now (go a page back to see all pr0n pictures. Thanx for watching. D


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 12, 2011)

pR0n Bump: redux

DST:






curious old fart:











duchieman:




































PUKKA BUD:






matatan:
















bassman99:
















joshls78:


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Why thank you kind sir brother Doob....my morning patience is obviously not as strong as your evening patience. Just back from molesting my ladies, mwahaha. Lots of rain water given to them thirsty biotches. Flushing the trays of Exo Cheese and the Casey Jones, and the Livers which will all be coming down over the course of the next week....looking lush and smelling...well, rather stonkiod may I say.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome back wally...to the six hundred. How's the mental state and the state of new york doing these days? A big thumbs up to you young one for occupying wall street. I too think you're sitting on the ground with the red, yellow and green hat on. Not much is mentioned on the national news but Olberman shows the demonstration every evening on current tv.

Speaking of occupying wall street, I came across a little fact about the one percent in america who are the super wealthy, not only do they own forty percent of the money in the country, they also own half of all stocks, bonds and mutual funds. That is scary. It means anyone else who has any money in the stock market is basically at their mercy. Thank the ganja gods there are young people in this country who have the energy to stand up and say, this is wrong.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

im 5000% and more headsup thanks for the concern!!!, WHOS STREEEET? OUR STREEET!!!

"WE ARE, THE 99 percent!!""


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

It's the same in all countries, the small % run the shit and they don't want that to change. why empower everyone else.......


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

empower yurselfffff! HIYA KUNGFU PANDABEARRR


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

http://cetatti.com/blog/2011/10/german-officials-admit-to-using-r2d2-trojan-to-spy-on-citizens/

I wonder what other goverments are using this.....
sold to Germany, Netherlands, Austria, Switzerland. I wonder who bought the upgraded functionality to you if you are monitoring my key strokes.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

old news bru ;D on a higher note, i found some seeeeeds, i just startedt he birthing process of some DUtch passion's, orange bud


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Not in Holland it isn't, the D66 just asked the Security Minister to explain how much this is being used......





wally nutter said:


> old news bru ;D on a higher note, i found some seeeeeds, i just startedt he birthing process of some DUtch passion's, orange bud


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Not in Holland it isn't, the D66 just asked the Security Minister to explain how much this is being used......


lol, its actually news to me, like, the whole idea and general plot is old, but this particular diagram is new and intriguing, thanks for sharing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

props to the pr0n peeps! some serious smoke in the 6 of late!


----------



## joshls78 (Oct 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Blueberry x White Widow ??


 I believe so. It was a Dinafem freebee


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2011)

Wassup 600? i posted updates in my journal if anyones interested. its in my sig. thx.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good mornin sIx HuNdReD...this world is shity and news is usually bad. Fortunately I have my girls (whats left of them) to make me happy.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;OFGgbT_VasI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFGgbT_VasI[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning Folks i have a Doc appointment then its back to chopping my Grape Soda. The whole fucking house smells like Grape weed lol i had to light some incense


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck at the Docs HS. Remember to spray some eau-de-toilet before you go though, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

So I have been repped in here off a load of you guys and just never returned the rep (shame one me) so get ready for a mass rep return from me guys


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

I am bent over and awaiting my Rep , go on, do your worst, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> http://cetatti.com/blog/2011/10/german-officials-admit-to-using-r2d2-trojan-to-spy-on-citizens/
> 
> I wonder what other goverments are using this.....
> sold to Germany, Netherlands, Austria, Switzerland. I wonder who bought the upgraded functionality to you if you are monitoring my key strokes.


This is what we're dealing with right now. They've tried and tried but this time they might get what they want, just like the tough on crime bill. This one scares me even more than the pot legislation. They don't even want to hide the fact that they'll spy on us. 

*Tories pushing for Internet police state*_
Part of the omnibus Tory crime bill, "Lawful Access" (Bills C-50, C-51, and C-52), would force phone and internet providers to give up customer information, everything from emails and text messages to which web pages you have accessed, to authorities, all without a warrant and regardless of a criminal investigation_

Here's the rest. http://www.merrittnews.net/article/20110921/MERRITT0302/110929961/-1/MERRITT/tories-vying-for-internet-police-state


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Well if this lot kicks in, I am going offline...even with a proxy I don't see how you could get away....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2011)

i doubt it goes through.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Well T, lots of unexpected things happen in life as you know. It would not surprise me. I am sure they use it anyway.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i doubt it goes through.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Well if this lot kicks in, I am going offline...even with a proxy I don't see how you could get away....


 We just have to hack their hack....anti-trojan progs.....



So I am using a dehumidifier to dry as my house is 60% humidity at any given time. What should I shoot for? Like 45% rh.....
been b5 days and still wet so I figured time to force the issue, dont want em to mold while drying!!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Funny you should ask Bassman, my RH in my house jumps up and down depending on the weather. The house has a strange air system but Normal Humidity for homes is classed between 40and70% as far as I am aware (that's what it states on my meter anyway). 50% is ideal really. 60% will give you a longer cure though and probably make the weed nicer at the end of the day. Not sure if I would be able to tell the difference though.


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

i'd shoot for 60%, a full 7 days of hanging in 60% will give you a nice smoke, you could then jar it if you wanted to further cure it.

the weed i'm smoking lately has been dried in %40 for 5 days then sold, it's absolutely dusgusting and at £15 a gram i won't be buying any more


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's my dehumidifier, quite boring, doesn't even have a silly face on it....and is called a Tasciugo, not sure how I even pronounce that.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

5 days, was it still trying to grow lad? lol


ghb said:


> i'd shoot for 60%, a full 7 days of hanging in 60% will give you a nice smoke, you could then jar it if you wanted to further cure it.
> 
> the weed i'm smoking lately has been dried in %40 for 5 days then sold, it's absolutely dusgusting and at £15 a gram i won't be buying any more


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

and you can't get it to auto-drain......................

i had one that didn't like to drain i tilted it back a couple of degrees and hey ho it worked.

edit, pipped me at the post god dammnit! and yes it is horrific, can't even grind the shiz just powder


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

In all fairness I have only tried once. Perhaps I am just having a dumb moment. If I time it I don't actually need the auto drain as I clear it in the morning, late afternoon, and then bedtime. I guess with a bucket of water it would just create more humidity and exacerbate the problem anyway.

Would be handy to know for when I am away all day though.


ghb said:


> and you can't get it to auto-drain......................
> 
> i had one that didn't like to drain i tilted it back a couple of degrees and hey ho it worked.
> 
> edit, pipped me at the post god dammnit! and yes it is horrific, can't even grind the shiz just powder


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Well if this lot kicks in, I am going offline...even with a proxy I don't see how you could get away....


 I hear you D. If you don't see me around anymore you'll know why. People think I'm all paranoid. Well that may be true but at least I'm not uninformed with my head in the sand asking to be Phukked up the ass. I hate when people say, "well if your not doing anything wrong then you shouldn't have anything to worry about". What an ignoramous thing to think, never mind say. So why don't you go stand on the middle line of a busy freeway. As long as you don't move you should be okay but you better hope nobody is sleeping at the wheel when they pass by you. Or even worse. They're sadistic power hungry individuals that are looking to an easy target like you. Doesn't matter who it is, they just need a target. 

Yes I'm paranoid in some way and there is good reason to be.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I am bent over and awaiting my Rep , go on, do your worst, lol.


"You have given out too much reputation" lol sorry mate. Maybe tomorrow, you can pull your trolley back up now lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

If I let my built-in bucket fill the machine will turn off in 3 hrs. I drain about 8 gallons over night....lol
Built in bucket holds like 3 I think.


I am a very suspicious, pessimistic, and paranoid person not by nature, but from life experiences.
I have learned that ppl are generally out for themselves and no one else.
I have a hard time understanding this way of thinking, and I just get pissed and react to ppls poor nature.


We talked about road (and other types ) of rage the other day.
I decided to try to kill myself less by stressing less (stress causes you to release more cortisol, causing weight gain muscle loss bone loss and cancer). 
I know ppl are gonna cut me off not use a signal and not look when changing lanes.....
Today this guy did a u-turn crossing traffic and cut me close. I was about to honk swear u name it....but something happened....I didnt.
I made a goofy smile and waved at him with both hands until he saw me in his rear view and I laughed and kept smiling....he looked puzzled and started to smile and waved back.and we both went on our way.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was gifted some psychosis from a friend and found 3 seeds in it. Very curious to see what pollenated the plant. Anyone no of any nanners in the psycho??


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I was gifted some psychosis from a friend and found 3 seeds in it. Very curious to see what pollenated the plant. Anyone no of any nanners in the psycho??


 My purple dragon has some seeds and all my other strains dont, maybe it is just a genetic thing without ever being pollinated, or a lil,stress?


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ya I was looking at my plants last night and Im pretty sure I saw at least one calyx swelling up with a seed on one of my ICE plants. Seen no other plants like that, but I did find a male stamen on one of the Strawberry Goo that Im pretty sure is due to her age.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

I am sure the seeds will be interesting Willy. I have never smoked the original but only hear good things. And all the pyscho crosses Fred has done are pukka so....


Nice way of dealing with things bassman. A smile works wonder for you.



bassman999 said:


> If I let my built-in bucket fill the machine will turn off in 3 hrs. I drain about 8 gallons over night....lol
> Built in bucket holds like 3 I think.
> 
> 
> ...





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I was gifted some psychosis from a friend and found 3 seeds in it. Very curious to see what pollenated the plant. Anyone no of any nanners in the psycho??


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

My girl has road-rage (she blames it on being in the car with me when I display it) and my kids get mad easily too at times. I feel I am not just hurting myself, but I seem to be setting the wrong example for those that are impressionable.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with a strain called mr nice?
I have 2 from clone.
They turned purple (the buds not leaves) naturally not cold induced.
The smell is like nothing I have smelled before.
I would have to say like blueberry morning cereal.
I dont know if anyone ever had that.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 12, 2011)

Try blowing them a kiss instead of shouting i used to do it to peeps that i had thrown out of clubs and watch them going mental knowing there was fuck all they could do about it as they'd only get a pasting if they came back playing up


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Anyone have any experience with a strain called mr nice?
> I have 2 from clone.
> They turned purple (the buds not leaves) naturally not cold induced.
> The smell is like nothing I have smelled before.
> ...


mr nice is a seedbank man, maybe you got the breeder and strain names mixed up.

either that or there really is a strain called mr nice, but i've not heard of it, if you have purple flowers and not leaves thaty is quite special, see highlanders cave, he's the man in the know with purple flowers


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

They dont look nearly as purple in the pics for some reason!?!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

ghb said:


> mr nice is a seedbank man, maybe you got the breeder and strain names mixed up.
> 
> either that or there really is a strain called mr nice, but i've not heard of it, if you have purple flowers and not leaves thaty is quite special, see highlanders cave, he's the man in the know with purple flowers


 heres what I found:

Mr. Nice is a cross between the legendary G13 strain and the Hash Plant. Previously unavailable since the '80s, Sensi Seed Bank has put this hybrid on the market again. He is named in honor of Howard Marks, the Oxford graduate who became one of the biggest Marijuana smugglers of our time. After his time in federal prison Howard released his autobiography entitled "Mr. Nice".
This indica dominant plant has extremely dense buds with a sweet smell. Mr. Nice will creep up and provide you with a strong, mellow high.


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

ah i see, looks delicious and resin covered, i can see a slight hue to the flowers but it's not carried over that well in the pics, no mould too which is a bonus


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

the buds are not really big and that is the reason for no mold, that and they are not by any air leaks or doors, so they get less outside air at night. at least thats what I think. I have a white rhino a blackberry and a sativa looking thing and all my mango plants that are doing well too. All smaller plants except the sativa that was supposed to be a blackberry.


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds like you have a small forest going there, must attract a lot of attention from other people on your park.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

exactly, thats why I put up lights and bells and alarms.....

Ok so I got the night humidity to hold at 59% at the highest, and daytime with doors open and air circulating high velocity 20" fan expelling humidity to get as low as 35% at times and usually around 45%
Maybe I can hold out on pulling for a week or two now........

Had 16 plants now just 12 left


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

i think you will be fine, i posted earlier saying that the plants you found mould on will be most likely to continue to have problems so keep a close eye on them. with regards to theft i'm pretty sure you will be ok, it would take a pretty desperate person to try and tresspass on your property to steal a few plants, especially if you have taken visible measure to deter them.

good luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Holy shit, there is a lot of pr0n up in dis beech right now. COF and Duchie, nice friggin jobs! I'd rep you all, but it won't let me. Some stupid riu algirhythm (sp?), I'm sure. Pukka, it let me rep you, and well deserved. That plant is aggressive!
> 
> Thing's have been busy around Chez Bobo. Getting ready to move to a new pad-- a pad that won't be MJ grower friendly (even tho it has the bestestest place in the world). So when I chopped my last two Cheese (mini flying spaghetti monsters) tonight, I unplugged my 600, and I'm not sure when it will be plugged back in. I'm really, really sad about that
> 
> THIS IS NOT THE END, tho. I must stress that to myself, and everyone else here. The 600 will ride on.


i repped everyone for you and me Boo. awesome sexy sweet kickass budporn as usual. good luck with the move Boo


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

ghb said:


> i think you will be fine, i posted earlier saying that the plants you found mould on will be most likely to continue to have problems so keep a close eye on them. with regards to theft i'm pretty sure you will be ok, it would take a pretty desperate person to try and tresspass on your property to steal a few plants, especially if you have taken visible measure to deter them.
> 
> good luck


someone had tried to steal before, as I would leave my shed doors open while I was gone. My daughter was home alone and thought they were gonna break in the house. They knocked over the bbq and then ran off.
Anyway I have neighbors all around me back sides and front keeping an eye out for me too now. I would hate to be the person I catch stealing or trying to....lol

The humidity went from 34% to 49% while I was gone and the doors shut for20 minutes.
I need to add an actual inline exhaust fan so The doors can be shut without it skyrocketing.

I have the plants that had mold b4 with lots of wind on them all the time now, I mean like a typhoon!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if 3 speed fans use the same energy on all speeds? I dont white understand the 3 phase motor thing.......researching=me


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

i would have thought it is drawing more the higher the speed, i could be wrong but logic tells me i'm right


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

ghb said:


> i would have thought it is drawing more the higher the speed, i could be wrong but logic tells me i'm right


for speed controllers for inline fans it varies the phase. in US we use 50/60 hz, if you adjust the frequency of oscillation up or down from there you slow or speed up the fan as I understand it. I assume it is still the same amperage going through it still, but could be wrong.

I just wanna know if high uses the same power, then I will just use high all the time.
I need a KILL-A-WATT meter, I could measure everything in my whole house with it


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i repped everyone for you and me Boo. awesome sexy sweet kickass budporn as usual. good luck with the move Boo


Thanks, Doc! You da best


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 12, 2011)

Heres a few chop shots i havent slept since last night so i feel like im about to pass out over here lol. Anyway heres Grape Soda aka Grapefruit Haze No where near done but whatever


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 12, 2011)

looks done to me hotsuause...u def need some sleep with the way you stated you message...havent slept since u went to sleep!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2011)

I picked up just about everything I'll need for my RDWC setup today so I'll be putting that together a little at a time over th next few days. My 1000w ballast is supposed to see my hands tomorrow too. I told him that if he flakes again I will come over the next time I think he's home and get a full refund, one way or another 
I really wanted to either get some of those square buckets or put 3 plants per tote and run the same totes as Whodat. I wasn't sure if I'll have root issues running 3 in a single tote and can't find the square buckets at a reasonable price so I'm going with the round 5gal buckets with the 6" basket lids. I got the fittings, gromets, lids, hose and a new pump today and already have a bunch of Lowe's buckets so all I need now is an air pump I think.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I picked up just about everything I'll need for my RDWC setup today so I'll be putting that together a little at a time over th next few days. My 1000w ballast is supposed to see my hands tomorrow too. I told him that if he flakes again I will come over the next time I think he's home and get a full refund, one way or another
> I really wanted to either get some of those square buckets or put 3 plants per tote and run the same totes as Whodat. I wasn't sure if I'll have root issues running 3 in a single tote and can't find the square buckets at a reasonable price so I'm going with the round 5gal buckets with the 6" basket lids. I got the fittings, gromets, lids, hose and a new pump today and already have a bunch of Lowe's buckets so all I need now is an air pump I think.


 I am thinking about doing this or a scrog for my winter "(600)" watter grow right now. Hope yers works out well!


----------



## pandan (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok i have a question for fellow 600w 'ers. I have a tent that's 1.2m wide, 1.2m deep & 2m tall. Am I getting anywhere near the full potential of the tent by having a single 600w hps or would i be better off with either: 1x 1000w or 2x 600w or 2x 400w? 
My thinking is 1000w is probably too much. 2 600's would be more even light distribution but probably too hot and a bit of overkill. Maybe 2 400's would be better light distribution though? One more possibility, would it be silly to have a 600 on one side and a 400 next to it?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

pandan said:


> Ok i have a question for fellow 600w 'ers. I have a tent that's 1.2m wide, 1.2m deep & 2m tall. Am I getting anywhere near the full potential of the tent by having a single 600w hps or would i be better off with either: 1x 1000w or 2x 600w or 2x 400w?
> My thinking is 1000w is probably too much. 2 600's would be more even light distribution but probably too hot and a bit of overkill. Maybe 2 400's would be better light distribution though? One more possibility, would it be silly to have a 600 on one side and a 400 next to it?


I am thinking about the same thing really, and am leaning toward 2 600 hps or a 600 hps and a 400 mh just because thats what I have already...lol

**EDIT** Is this too much light, I highly doubt it...too much heat, Ill find out by trying it out without plants and see how temps go.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Garlic is a good companion why, does it repel pests or something?
> 
> HU nice scrog
> That makes me wanna copy yer style!!


 Hit the nail on the head there Bassman


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2011)

ghb said:


> mr nice is a seedbank man, maybe you got the breeder and strain names mixed up.
> 
> either that or there really is a strain called mr nice, but i've not heard of it, if you have purple flowers and not leaves thaty is quite special, see highlanders cave, he's the man in the know with purple flowers


 They actually have a strain here in Cali called Mr Nice, some say that the Mr Nice is the new name for Green Crack because some people thought GC was too offensive. Either way if you have some cuts I dont doubt that it will be some Fire Bassman


----------



## stelthy (Oct 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> OK you herb growers, who among us actually grows herbs indoors? I have a few baiscs, parsley and basil and some tarragon. Does anyone know if any of these things act like a companion plant to mj and any tips for indoor herb gardening would be appreciated. I'm going to use my tent and my t-5 until my colombian gold clones arrive and move in. After that I'll either hope for the best in the tent or put them under the hps's perimeter.


It depends how you look at it... do you want to add herbs to smoke or add herbs to eat?? Sage is good with pot ie Sage and Onion Stuffing with Cannabis, Garlic Kieves with Cannabis .... again ... tastes great  .... White fish with Parsley and Cannabis  ....and a few varieties of the 'mint' family are good to smoke in conjunction with Cannabis .. ie/ "Catnip" lol sounds funny ... but it ll Fuck you up  - STELTHY


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 12, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I picked up just about everything I'll need for my RDWC setup today so I'll be putting that together a little at a time over th next few days. My 1000w ballast is supposed to see my hands tomorrow too. I told him that if he flakes again I will come over the next time I think he's home and get a full refund, one way or another
> I really wanted to either get some of those square buckets or put 3 plants per tote and run the same totes as Whodat. I wasn't sure if I'll have root issues running 3 in a single tote and can't find the square buckets at a reasonable price so I'm going with the round 5gal buckets with the 6" basket lids. I got the fittings, gromets, lids, hose and a new pump today and already have a bunch of Lowe's buckets so all I need now is an air pump I think.


DEZ make sure you get a air pump with adaquate output, more is better in this case...



pandan said:


> Ok i have a question for fellow 600w 'ers. I have a tent that's 1.2m wide, 1.2m deep & 2m tall. Am I getting anywhere near the full potential of the tent by having a single 600w hps or would i be better off with either: 1x 1000w or 2x 600w or 2x 400w?
> My thinking is 1000w is probably too much. 2 600's would be more even light distribution but probably too hot and a bit of overkill. Maybe 2 400's would be better light distribution though? One more possibility, would it be silly to have a 600 on one side and a 400 next to it?


pandan, im running 2 600s in a 4x4 n i think its tits!!! have to say tho im in a cool climate so the heat hasnt been a problem. overkill...not...



bassman999 said:


> I am thinking about the same thing really, and am leaning toward 2 600 hps or a 600 hps and a 400 mh just because thats what I have already...lol
> 
> **EDIT** Is this too much light, I highly doubt it...too much heat, Ill find out by trying it out without plants and see how temps go.


bassman same as above, heres a pic of my 2


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

4tatude u havent had a problem with the exhaust fan sitting on top of the tent like that...weight issue I mean.
Thanx for the pics, makes it clear what it will look like.
How much air do those clip on fans produce? All I have is big fans and a tower fan right now

Oh like how you fastened the lights together too btw!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> They actually have a strain here in Cali called Mr Nice, some say that the Mr Nice is the new name for Green Crack because some people thought GC was too offensive. Either way if you have some cuts I dont doubt that it will be some Fire Bassman


 It might be the same cut as green crack...interesting. A friend of mine was by earlier and said his friend grew some too and it looked and smelled just like mine. He said the smell was awesome and the taste kinda weird....lol
I still just hope it tastes like it smells!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> 4tatude u havent had a problem with the exhaust fan sitting on top of the tent like that...weight issue I mean.
> Thanx for the pics, makes it clear what it will look like.
> How much air do those clip on fans produce? All I have is big fans and a tower fan right now
> 
> Oh like how you fastened the lights together too btw!


no it really isnt that much weight really, its a 6''vortex n just sets on top. early on i had it inside but the bastard fell n so i came up with a fool proof way of installing lol.
weight issues lol i think im maxed out, ive got a 6''vortex,2 6''radiant hoods, n a 6''phat filter all hung from the tent frame. i did support the hoods from each corner using motorcycle tie downs tho. the corners are the strongest points.the light angle iron i used to bolt the hoods togeather is sweet. 
the clip ons dont produce too much but they circulate the air real good imo


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Today is a sunny day which means happy plants, which means, HAPPY DST!!! I hope you are all happy too!

Peace 600'ites.

DST


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html
> 
> So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.
> 
> ...


It just means 600W?!?!?! That's EXACTLY how many watts I've got goin.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well now i'm on 1000w for the moment... though we'll see how long I leave the 400w HPS in with the regular 600w HPS since i'm not using cool tubes..... I have a bunch of gear of my friends i'm minding and there are 2 cool tubes there but I don't know how to set it up and more importantly my tent doesn't have a 100mm hole/sock to feed out of... it's got a small one though. Does the cooltube use a fan or something to suck the heat out of the ducting? And why are both ends open?


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Well get in there and welcome to the 600


Finshaggy said:


> It just means 600W?!?!?! That's EXACTLY how many watts I've got goin.





pandan said:


> Well now i'm on 1000w for the moment... though we'll see how long I leave the 400w HPS in with the regular 600w HPS since i'm not using cool tubes..... I have a bunch of gear of my friends i'm minding and there are 2 cool tubes there but I don't know how to set it up and more importantly my tent doesn't have a 100mm hole/sock to feed out of... it's got a small one though. Does the cooltube use a fan or something to suck the heat out of the ducting? And why are both ends open?


With the cool tubes, one end is attached to an inline fan that will suck air over the bulb and through the cool tube. This effectively cools the tubes down and allows them to be a bit closer to your plants, and also helps control temperatures in your grow area. You can leave one end of the cool tube open, attach it to a fan and suck the air through the cool tube and out of the tent/area. OR you can attached one cool tube end to a Filter, have the fan at the other end sucking air in through the carbon filter and out of the tent. This means air coming out of the grow area will not smell. I have 3 cool tubes set up vertically if you need to check out how to set them up.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone ever leave one end open and have the venting fan for the light the same vent out for the whole tent? I only have 1 big out hole and some other small hole near it i have no idea what its for.. maybe just wires.

Ok I hung a temp gauge in the middle-ish of the tent and it looks like i'm getting a top of 34 degrees Celsius (93 degrees f) at the same height as the lankiest top- but that top is right up the back so would be a few degrees cooler for sure, so maybe no more than 31.5c (89f). The rest of it I would say is low enough to be closer to 30c (86f) and under... So pretty high... Do I ditch it?


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

34 is way to high bru. I am concerned (not overly though) when my temps are hitting 30+celcius. You need to get an inline fan and get those cool tubes hooked up that will sort you right out. Or just drop the 400 for the time being.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

The 600 needs some Sun this morning.

Enjoy:






























































DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2011)

You spill the sugar in there mate?


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ditched the 400w 
Maybe I should try 2x 400w globes? Or would the heat be not much less. Needs to be like 5 degrees Celsius less...
I don't think I have here what i need to set up the cool tubes plus i should just help myself to someone else's stuff


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got a few spare cool tubes for sale, lol. I don't know, I am sure your friend would be okay if you give him some green in compensation.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well the interesting thing is he is in-law family right, and he has just left the country in a hurry to do flight training so is off the green now. So i'm minding his gear pretending it will sell itself or maybe i'll do that for him.... or use just it lol


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like he won't be smoking for a minute so I would just dad on and use it. It'll help you geta better yield and maybe you can even give him some $ for it. Hey, does he also have a fan with his equipment?


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

You need at least one of these or a higher spec:


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Let me have a squiz....ok he/I have a Allvent UF-260.. so maybe that means something to you or you can google the specs for it. Now has he got ducting laying in there too....

By the way i'm not his dad in law- i'm married to his sister so he's my brother from another mother (and father)


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok look out! Maybe i don't belong here anymore because right now i'm rocking 2x 400's and the heat is much much better... will keep testing more spots in the tent though to be sure, including the exact spot i got 34c with the 600 + 400 going.
So far i'm actually thinking maybe i should keep them on but lower then slightly.. maybe.. will look into effected distance for 400w hps now... so far the most distant tops are maybe 60cm in a straight line from touching the lamp glass. I'm not use to what is good for 400.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you'll be more than okay with the allvent. Depends on what capacity it has. The site I was looking at was reading everything in litres. Must be a more common brand for you antipodeans. 

45cm is how far I use to keep my plants away from my 400. But with a cool tube you should effectively be able to put your hand on the glass. With my cool tubes my plants are right up to the glass.

And no worries about being on this thread, most people are rocking combination lights. It's far past the amount of kilowatt lights you have here.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow you can touch the glass? When i first started growing i was shit scared that something would touch the lamp and it would explode lol I figured something that hot would go to shit if any moisture touched it. But being able to touch the glass on a cool tube sounds awesome.

I'm actually happy with the 2 x 400 watts going right now. I got the lamps up really close now and the heat is under 30c everywhere further than like 20cm or something like that- so all the tops are safe and some are a good distance away (as in still close) rocking a cool 25c which is apparently spot on 

It's too late in the night to fuck around any more with it but thanks for all the advice and info on cooltubes- and my mission for another day (maybe tomorrow) is to get a 400 + 600 going at the same temps as i got now.

Actually PS: i'm a bit worried about the fact that 2x 400 is running much cooler.... they say 400w on the globe and ballast and they aren't ones you can power up and down on the ballast.. so um it's not a sign things aren't running at full peak i guess? Odd though.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Good luck pandan and please show us some of what you got going on. Peace, DST


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 13, 2011)

uh, happpy 420, gottttta seee a pshyic doctor ttoday!! wo hooo! lol prescriptions are funny in how they wrok.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok since you asked so kindly here you go:

I had to turn the lights off then on (not enough room light to see anything in the tent) because of the orange and black bands so i only snapped a few quick ones while i could- and my net speed running reduced so only uploaded 2.


What the pictures show is a tent 1.2 meters wide, 1.2 meters deep and 2 meters tall. Until a few hours ago I used a 600w hps from seed in cana coco coir. Now i got 2x 400w back to back. In these pictures there is 6 plants which are now 23 days from when i switched the light to 12-12... so they are kind of sucking really, although i haven't grown these strains before... i expected bigger bud on there but the LSD is coming on slow. All 3 on the left are Barney's seed farm LSD and on the right the closest to the camera is DinaFem Diesel, then behind that is DinaFem Critical + and furthest on the right is another LSD. I topped all of them after the 2nd node. the Critical+ is a short plant but i also fucked it around by accidently snapping a main branch away from the node while trying to bend it. It's all a bit chocka in there because they shot out like bastards, i cut like half the mass out just so it could breathe but next time i think i'll try topping above the first node so there will be less but bigger cola's with more space between. On the grill the plants sit on (to drain in to buckets when i hand feed) i got 2 100mm inline fans pointing straight up and another bathroom ceiling vent fan right in the middle pointing up too.
The second photo is from the diesel plant.
So um, anyone want to tell me why my plants aren't budding up big yet?


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 13, 2011)

I LOVE THE 600 CLUB just though id put that out there. So i went to bed at 8 last night and im up at 7 (Which is usually when i get off work) So i guess ima get back to chopping  SO MUCH FUN I LOVE IT
lol @ lil grower i could have swore i wrote that right last night sleep desperation is a hell of a drug [video=youtube;wDoIM1dRzGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDoIM1dRzGo&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;IhNPDueFVSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhNPDueFVSo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 13, 2011)

Aint posted here in ages, just an update of what Im currently at. I know I probably vegged too long for a 600w but next time Ill be going extreme LST.

Enjoy... (Week 1-2 of flower, AK48 )


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you have an inline fan pulling air out of the tent pandan? If not, you need to sort that out, and make sure the air you are pulling out is going somewhere that people are not going to smell (or get a filter.)

Probably the fact that your temps have been high has been sl;owing the growth down. Now you are on 25 then you should be good.

Did you know that 1 x 600w = around 90,000 lumens, and 2 X 400 is only a little bit more than that. (prob about 100,000 lumens) So lots more electricity use, not much more light. Just my 2 cents.



pandan said:


> Ok since you asked so kindly here you go:
> 
> I had to turn the lights off then on (not enough room light to see anything in the tent) because of the orange and black bands so i only snapped a few quick ones while i could- and my net speed running reduced so only uploaded 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 13, 2011)

I think even most 400w HPS are listed for initial lumens of 45,000...so you're actually using more power for the same amount of light...but would the better distribution of light not help? And they surely must be alot hotter than just a single 600w.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 13, 2011)

Man I just can't keep up with this thread lol... I go away for an hour and come back to 5 new pages...


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2011)

Home again, safe and sound. The pH in my flower res was down around 4.4 and there was only about 20 gallons left. not enough to entirely fill the tray, but the pump didn't burn out either, so YAY!

The veg plants likewise, were way down.

I've changed both out with new nutes. I think everything will be fine. I was gone 6 days and I imagine things were pretty on point for most of that.

DOGSOG is looking nice. 3 weeks in. You be the judge. I'll be catching up on the thread (as much as anyone can, lol)


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome home shnkrmn, glad the pump survived!!!!! And all looks sweet in the garnde, you must be pretty happy.

I am off to the pub for a beer. Laters guys, (and gal(s)

D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

nice shots shnkrmn! like the way the last shot is of the bud that's got her own swerve on!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 13, 2011)

I think she's going to need a walking stick to stand soon. That one's actually a little further along, maybe 4 1/2 weeks? I've gotten really bad at counting the days since I stopped keeping my own journal here, lol. I have to refer to likes I've gotten in the 600 to figure out the date I started flowering, lmao. I'm a fkkn stoner.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice shots shnkrmn! like the way the last shot is of the bud that's got her own swerve on!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad they hung in there Shnk i have yet to take a vacation why my girls are growing and im hoping i never have to. 
Ive had to do the same thing to figure out what date some of mine were way back lol


----------



## indecline (Oct 13, 2011)

Quick question guys (ill be back up on the site soon grows well underway but nothing to shout about just yet)
I have my ballasts on my windowsill ( to keep them cool mainly because its heading into winter)

but im worried that my window might be glowing IF a chopper does a fly by. no?
i mean they probably wont but say its snowing and my window is glowing cant look good right. or will they put it down to a lamp or something?
anyway thinking of moving them indoors its just i have no place for them and no hard non flamable surface. other than on an oven tray by the window...

also dont start supercropping after a few too many... ended up snapping off my two biggest and strongest branches (nice and bushy now mind )


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 13, 2011)

indecline said:


> Quick question guys (ill be back up on the site soon grows well underway but nothing to shout about just yet)
> I have my ballasts on my windowsill ( to keep them cool mainly because its heading into winter)
> 
> but im worried that my window might be glowing IF a chopper does a fly by. no?
> ...


 It'd probably just look like a radiator or something, just remember it good to be careful, but paranoia will destroy ya!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know how much choppers are flying around looking for us... but if one was worried about them, I would think your ballasts in a window would definitely make someone look twice. I am sure there are 100 strange reasons why someone would have something baking hot sitting on a window sill and have a logical (albeit a little crazy) explanation... but explanations are given to people we don't want anywhere near our houses. I'd try and think of another place if you are worried about that kind of thing.



indecline said:


> Quick question guys (ill be back up on the site soon grows well underway but nothing to shout about just yet)
> I have my ballasts on my windowsill ( to keep them cool mainly because its heading into winter)
> 
> but im worried that my window might be glowing IF a chopper does a fly by. no?
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 13, 2011)

indecline said:


> Quick question guys (ill be back up on the site soon grows well underway but nothing to shout about just yet)
> I have my ballasts on my windowsill ( to keep them cool mainly because its heading into winter)
> 
> but im worried that my window might be glowing IF a chopper does a fly by. no?
> ...


You should be able to use a small fan to blow across the body of the ballast to keep it nice & cool.
I have a 12" fan running on low speed blowing across mine and it makes it almost as cool as room temperature.
Doing that will allow you to put it away from the window.
The ballast is only generating somewhere between 60 to 100 watts of thermal energy, so even a small clip-on fan will be enough to cool it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2011)

I was uploading pics for my journal and came across this pic. Looks pretty run of the mill.... but check the lower left corner. Pretty cool.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2011)

What am I seeing there mate?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like you have a little Sundog action going on, jig.
And appropriately colored, too


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> What am I seeing there mate?


There's a little rainbow.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha so there is. That's pretty cool


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I was uploading pics for my journal and came across this pic. Looks pretty run of the mill.... but check the lower left corner. Pretty cool.



something about a nutrient effciency?


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> There's a little rainbow.


 Really? I guess it's time for a new monitor lol...


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2011)

*Hey guys. A rip from my thread but I'm looking for input. 

I've got a strange one here. But before I show the pics I'll describe the situation. All these newer stuff was planted August 6th. I planted them in party cups but didn't put holes in the bottome. Don't ask. Anyway after a while it got pretty rancid in the soil and the seedlings started to burn. I gave them flush after flush before I could get that foul smell gone. Kinda like rotting eggs if I recall right. Anyway they were real slow for the first four weeks, almost dead stop, until I got my new nutes and amendments and transplanted them about 4 weeks ago and they've taken right off since. I've been vegging them at 16hrs like I always have. One plant, a Zahr/CB, began to flower on me in veg and show signs of male. A little while later I saw pistils. Upon close exam I'm still not 100% if these are male pods or not. I'm looking for stem and the 5 star for the petals. Is this a true Hermi as opposed to the banana type hermi? I've had another plant do this to me not long ago too. I got rid of that one. It was weird because it looked like a pistil coming out of an opening calyx with a raw seed in it. That's the best way I can think of to describe it. 


















Sure would appreciate some help if anyone knows what's going on. Thanks. *


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 13, 2011)

definetely a herm you got there buddy. looks further than just preflowers though which is the odd part. may have found some auto in its genes.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2011)

The soil in the cups went anaerobic. Give them some drainage next time lol.
Looks like a hermi male, Iv seen some do it, but then again they had a light leak on a 12/12 cycle. Stress possibly caused it to flower and herm, but LG may also be right about the auto thing.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering about the auto part too. I think I might have a C4/CB doing the same thing. 

Anaerobic. Without oxygen. So like water torture.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 13, 2011)

hermage sucks


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 13, 2011)

Another 4 weeks until drowning, should be a good xmas me thinks


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I was wondering about the auto part too. I think I might have a C4/CB doing the same thing.
> 
> Anaerobic. Without oxygen. So like water torture.


Exactly lol.
Microbes were still breaking down the organic matter in the soil,,, just not the kind of microbes you want around.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> hermage sucks


 I'd rather deal with herms and males than contribute to femmed seeds. Just my thing.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

Evening guys and gals,

Duchie, that def looks total herm to me. When selecting plants from hermies (because they are not all bad) I tend to try and use the ones that produce only a few pods, not rampant ones that are growing in between females pistils. Are you going to continue with it flowering?

Anyway, flying visit, be back in a bit....

Peace, D


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2011)

slightly purple slh







lemon skunk christmas tree







lemon skunk in sog, worked a treat, zero side branching









critical+ keeper pheno (which i never kept) :S








og18 good lucking pheno (not as good smoke as my keeper)








g-13 fake haze ( easiest plant ever to trim, just look at those foxtails)

just felt like posting some old pr0n, it will be a while before i've got anything new to post so why not eh?...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'd rather deal with herms and males than contribute to femmed seeds. Just my thing.


Femmed seeds are good from an end-user perspective (if you just want to grow a female to smoke), but I'd rather deal with a few males & herms than the thought of a line of genetics that's been forced to an almost dead end.
My current grow was 17 seedlings.
Of them 9 turmed out to be female, 7 were male, and one was like yours duchie.
Was my Romulan that started out with pistils, looking real nice.
The next day when lights came on, there was bollocks popping out in the lower branches, and filling in spaces between the pistil-bearing caylyxes on the proto-kola of the plant.
If I'd had a separate place to let the males grow out to harvest the pollen, I would have. 
I would have loved to have been able to collect the pollen from those strains but, for now, the thought of 7 males spooging off in another room of the (tiny) apartment we live in just seemed like a not good idea. (awesome grammar, yes?)
Maybe next year...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 13, 2011)

pandan said:


> Ok since you asked so kindly here you go:
> 
> I had to turn the lights off then on (not enough room light to see anything in the tent) because of the orange and black bands so i only snapped a few quick ones while i could- and my net speed running reduced so only uploaded 2.
> 
> ...


I'll take a shot at answering this. Have you transplanted and if so how long before throwing them into flower? Secondly, depending on the strain, I'm growing a critical+kali mist, they may take longer to start flowering than say a skunk strain would. Twenty three days of 12/12 is not really that much time, I think you might be raising your expectations a bit high. I'm at day thirty three of 12/12 and it wasn't really until this morning that I noticed my buds are starting to fill out. One thing growing will teach all of us, patience.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I remember seeing that Xmas tree picture somewhere, hehe. 

Nearly 1 in the morning and I got a busy day tomorrow so just popping in while I toke on my last joint of the day. They had Lord of the Rings on one of the Dutch channels last couple of nights (always interesting reading Elf and Ent translated into Dutch!) so we just finished watching that. Luckily we have a pause button that enables me to medicate and then fast forward and miss the bullshit adverts.

Femmed seeds are fine, I just think it's important that there is also a constant refreshing of good genetics. When there is a particular strain that is clone only, Femmed seeds are cool like that. Just my 2 cents that's only worth 0.75 cent  

Nernight 6double.

Peace,

DST

oh, and when i was out earlier there was this Norwegian guy that was saying they still get Moroccan hash with OO's printed on them (he actually called them 8's, but it's supposedly double 0 from the best farmers cut of the kief). I use to have a suppplier that I got that from in the UK (90's), it was some of the nicest stuff, but then it started to get ripped off (people printed OO on anything). It was funny to hear that such an old hash is actually still doing the rounds. Anyone ever seen the 250gram bars with 00 stamped on them?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm at day thirty three of 12/12 and it wasn't really until this morning that I noticed my buds are starting to fill out. One thing growing will teach all of us, patience.


We started our 12/12 on the same day!
Or real close.
Mine was on September 9th.
And trying to keep the plants small, so it was straight to 12/12 right after final transplanting.
It seemed to add at least 7 to 10 days of extra time before showing gender while the root system expanded into the bigger pots.
Some also were more sensitive to the transplant, and had an extra few days (or more) to recover from the shock. Others didn't notice the move and just kept on growing. They had to be LST'd to keep the canopy a bit more even.
I'll be posting pics later tonight, as the larger girl's bud sites are finally starting to fill out a bit.
Not like whodat's meth-addicted girls who seem to grow at twice the pace of a normal man's plant's. 
I respect his grow abilities, but the disparity in yield per square meter between he an I have made me hate him. 
So there is a layer of respect, admittedly, for his super-human green thumb... 
...peppered with hate.
Hateful respect.
(**Aldous Snow reference: nothing but love to whodat in reality*)

[video=youtube;LD-DYjqW7HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD-DYjqW7HQ[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't mean to start the old femm debate. A little volatile maybe. I just think that there are certain things in life that can't be shortcut without seriously affecting something else and this is one of them. Let's not bring up Monsanto again. lol I can't be a hypocrite cause I've obtained some and grown some and yes they were convenient and all but at what cost? Hell, I've even suggested that if I were to start all over again as a new grower that I would probably start with femm until I build up a reserve. Then I would switch to regular seed. Anyway, do what you want, don't bother me none, but 20 or 30 years from now I'll be the wise old man with all the primo buds and the A+++ males. And they'll end up being worth more than my females.

About the hash thing. I smoked lots of that in the late 70's through the 80's. Sometimes there would be no weed around and hash was all you could find. I remember the Gold leaf and lettering stamped on it and I remember the red plastic wrap it would come in. I haven't had hash like that in many, many years now.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Do you have an inline fan pulling air out of the tent pandan? If not, you need to sort that out, and make sure the air you are pulling out is going somewhere that people are not going to smell (or get a filter.)
> 
> Probably the fact that your temps have been high has been sl;owing the growth down. Now you are on 25 then you should be good.
> 
> Did you know that 1 x 600w = around 90,000 lumens, and 2 X 400 is only a little bit more than that. (prob about 100,000 lumens) So lots more electricity use, not much more light. Just my 2 cents.


Heat could of been a problem i figured... but then again, what about all the tops that were far enough away as to be in the right temp zone? Did they get held back by being part of the same plant that had other hot tops?

About the lumen thing- yeah I already knew that years ago. I read it was more efficient to use one bigger lamp with less watts than a combination of smaller watts adding up to a bit more. Thing is I wasn't really going for more light (I was while using the 600 too but that's off until i get the cool tube on) I was trying to get better coverage for the same amount of light. That's why next time i'll have less tops too I think, so all the colas that are there have as many angles covered of direct light and a globe right there next to it. With 1 600 in the middle it was good but i couldn't help but think about how the corners were further away than the middle etc.

Yes I have good fan that sucks air out of the tent and one to put air in on the opposite side... only problem is my out fan just blows straight in to the room so the room the tent is in. So with the shitty portable air con i have the room never cools below 22c- which means the tent can only do worse than that. I'll have to figure out how to duct the air outside but i don't want it to look sus since i already have an air con on the window... although it is facing the back yard so maybe..
It would help if i could get the room to around 15c i think.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'll take a shot at answering this. Have you transplanted and if so how long before throwing them into flower?


Uuuum.... yeah i um re-potted them like a few days ago.... but that's because i accidently put them in the wrong size (20cm diameter) and then realized they were binding up so i put them in 250cm. I figured i sort of had to because of their size. As it is, just last night i saw root tips where the drain holes are on my big LSD at the front, so in less than a week it's claimed a good portion of the space i gave it....
So *new question* for everyone out there- if i slowed down my flowering by re-potting, did i fuck my yield or potency at all or just the timeline? As in, will it just take longer or have i done a permanent bad to these guys?


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 13, 2011)

pandan said:


> Uuuum.... yeah i um re-potted them like a few days ago.... but that's because i accidently put them in the wrong size (20cm diameter) and then realized they were binding up so i put them in 250cm. I figured i sort of had to because of their size. As it is, just last night i saw root tips where the drain holes are on my big LSD at the front, so in less than a week it's claimed a good portion of the space i gave it....
> So *new question* for everyone out there- if i slowed down my flowering by re-potting, did i fuck my yield or potency at all or just the timeline? As in, will it just take longer or have i done a permanent bad to these guys?


I dont think you've done damage by repotting unless to handled them really badly, you'll probably notice a slight drop but it should pick back up. if not it probably another issue.
Your tent sounds like the dr120 that ive worked with many times and they are perfect for 1x 600 wt hps as the light spread reaches those exact measurements.. If not sure go for a bigger hood .. I would nt advise 2x400s in that tight space ,its not worth it with all the heat you'll be getting plus you say you can't vent outside the room the tents in , If you must then get a bigger extraction fan than your currently using ,i've had the exact same problems in the past.. Check my Ak47 thread thats were i was running them single tents...


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Your tent sounds like the dr120 that ive worked with many times and they are perfect for 1x 600 wt hps as the light spread reaches those exact measurements.. If not sure go for a bigger hood .. I would nt advise 2x400s in that tight space ,its not worth it with all the heat you'll be getting plus you say you can't vent outside the room the tents in , If you must then get a bigger extraction fan than your currently using ,i've had the exact same problems in the past.. Check my Ak47 thread thats were i was running them single tents...


The light did seem pretty good but look at the top left of this picture





The back left plant still looks good but the central cola has stretched a fair amount more than all the other plants. I think it was because it is positioned behind the socket for a central lamp. From the front of the globe i think the light would more freely travel then go backwards behind the socket- although it obviously still does and probably in a good amount. With the 2x 400 i now have a lamp just about right over the top of it and to the front end of the lamp. The lamps are back to back so there is probably a duller band right in the middle, but i actually want more emphasis on the outer 4 plants and may just have 2 single cola plants in between them next time since they are just crowded anyway.

Heat is a bitch but i want light both at the front and back evenly with just a strip in between sacrificed


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

Made some keif.

View attachment 1835343View attachment 1835346View attachment 1835347View attachment 1835352View attachment 1835354


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy Hash Balls, Batman!
That's a lot of kiefage!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 13, 2011)

pandan said:


> The light did seem pretty good but look at the top left of this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant exactly work out what your saying .. but from the looks of your pic you've got a decent sized hood way bigger than the budget ones i use so the spread should not be a problem. Its only one plant that stretched? I try and manage my canopy by bending any tips that grow to high ,LST helps alot with tall growing strains -mine were cheese and they had an even canopy.I'll post some pics for you to see what i mean. Are your plants in a scrog? If not try turning your pots around .



To much heat brings way to many bad problems imo, not trying to preach here but you have the equiptment set how it should be .


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

They were topped above the second node and spread out manually. I would scrog but i rent so can have inspections on short notice- so need a set up i can pull apart and hide.

What I meant to try to explain again is the if you look at a lamp side on it looks something like this:


In front of the lamp>> (----600wglobe----|socket|| <<behind the socket (less light than in front?)
|||||

^^in front and below lamp^ ^under the lamp^^ ^^below and behind socket^^


When i use 2 lamps there is no "behind socket" or "below and behind" except for a thin strip between the lamps (which are back to back) which i'm prepared to sacrifice.. even tho light should still be good enough there.

understand?


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 13, 2011)

Heres a quick pit stop from the grow..

I've re-potted most of the seeds execpt 1 Ed & 1 jtr (stunted killer) cause there still waitin to show to show sex. I've taken cutts of all plants in the room except the Dpq and dogs they're a bit small after they re vegged.
Temps are ok .ph and ec are on spot 1.2 ph 5.7-6.0
I think that bio + from from vitalink is spot ok , all plants felt tight when repotting like the was more roots in the center, plus seen some micro activity on the bottom of one of the stakes . Gave them a molasses tea with a drop of superthrive..


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 13, 2011)

pandan said:


> They were topped above the second node and spread out manually. I would scrog but i rent so can have inspections on short notice- so need a set up i can pull apart and hide.
> 
> What I meant to try to explain again is the if you look at a lamp side on it looks something like this:
> 
> ...


I think your making it all to confusing , theres no gaps if your light spread equals your exact measurement of your tent.
600watt -1.2m spread your tents 1.2m . 
Postion your light centrally and you have no problems mate .. But this is just imo.. go on as you are if your not sure .. 

Or even add low wtt cfls for side lighting , i just dont think 2 x 400 is cost effective bro, unless your gonna bump up your fan the heat alone is reason enough let alone the extra money spent a electric.


----------



## pandan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cost doesn't matter- i pay 90 or 100 bucks a quarter of an ounce which lasts me and my partner like 3 or 4 days.. oh yeah and it's just bag seed re-grown over and over so it's all fucking rubbish grown by hillbilly's who believe shit like putting a seed in a mango will make a mango strain.

Heat, yeah that could be an issue but weirdly enough it seems to be just as hot as before when it was just 1x 600, and even though the light penetration isn't as far I also have the globes closer to the tops.
I get where you are coming from, it would be good if i could run 2 tents side by side to see the difference but obviously can't

Oh right and side lighting was actually my first thought but LED's are really expensive unless you get something weak and cfl would take more room- and what are they like for heat? Obviously not as much as a 400w hps but there isn't much room for them on the sides so they would be just about touching the leaves.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 13, 2011)

pandan said:


> Cost doesn't matter- i pay 90 or 100 bucks a quarter of an ounce which lasts me and my partner like 3 or 4 days.. oh yeah and it's just bag seed re-grown over and over so it's all fucking rubbish grown by hillbilly's who believe shit like putting a seed in a mango will make a mango strain.
> 
> Heat, yeah that could be an issue but weirdly enough it seems to be just as hot as before when it was just 1x 600, and even though the light penetration isn't as far I also have the globes closer to the tops.
> I get where you are coming from, it would be good if i could run 2 tents side by side to see the difference but obviously can't
> ...


Pandan.. If moneys not an issue get a aircooled Magnum hood then you can have your 600wtt closer to the yours buds almost touching , you'll thank yourself for it later.. Apart from that mate i cant really say anything else ..

dgd


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 13, 2011)

i like to have my desktop background shuffle through photos. many are courtesy of the 600. thank muchos gracizas?!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 13, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> i like to have my desktop background shuffle through photos. many are courtesy of the 600. thank muchos gracizas?!!!


Aye Aye Wally, long time mate. I was just thinking the other day, where you had got to.
What's new man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 13, 2011)

What's good, 600? Just swinging through to say hello, and hope everyone is well, wherever you're at. I'm off to bed...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

A quick photo update:

34 days since transplanting & switching to 12/12-


*\/\/* G4/Casey-













*\/\/* Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and? #7-








*\/\/* DOG (left) and DB/JTR/and? #1(right) -








*\/\/* Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and? #6-






































*\/\/* DB/JTR/and? #2 (entire foreground is the one plant) -








*\/\/* Deep Blue (F2):








Damn.... it feels like Bowl-o'clock....



****edit:*
*the Canna-cam 5000&#8482; is back online, too.
yahoo Messenger ID: Doobie_Brother69*


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

I love when Fox gets slammed! This guy roasted this Fox reporter and served him up on a platter. So much that they won't air it. 

[video=youtube;6yrT-0Xbrn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6yrT-0Xbrn4#![/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw a short clip of this interview on The Daily Show (online).
Fox is so disgusting...
Flippin' yellow journalists...


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

They think it's a bunch of dumb, pot smoking hippies that don't know what they want. They're relating it to the Tea Party movement and it's nothing like that, they'll soon find out. The mayors served notice to clear the park by 7am for "cleaning" and the occupiers aren't leaving. They're planning to do a human chain, linked arm in arm, surrounding the park, in multiple rings. It sounds like we're in for a showdown. 

I'll show you our dickhead, capitalist, TV bozo getting chewed up by a man of much greater intellect. 

[video=youtube;Covd7_O1ARE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Covd7_O1ARE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, this isn't stopping. It's only going to get bigger, and broader, and more organized, from more aspects.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone,

Pandan, I must say, I have to agree with Dr Green Dre (who knows his onions). In that space a 600 is far more efficient than 2 400's, even if you think the light spread is better, heat will reduce the effect of that. And if your airflow is right then 1 600 should def be cooler than 2 x400's. But then you got to rock with what makes you feel comfortable. One thing you see about growers is that they tend to learn by doing things themselves, even though lots of other say, do XYandZ. 

Doobiebrother, looking sweet in the Doobie fox hole. DOG looks like it could do with some grooming though.

I loved the vid clip, that guys flow was super tight!!!!!!

Saw loads of birds flying South this morning. Also saw my breath for the first time in a while so the cold is setting in. It's Friday and it's time to snip some tingalings.

Hope you all have a great day/night/morning/weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Aaaah, that was CLASSIC. I especially loved the end when he told them he certainly wouldn't be coming back, lmfao. He flamed that guy so much it's not true. 




duchieman said:


> They think it's a bunch of dumb, pot smoking hippies that don't know what they want. They're relating it to the Tea Party movement and it's nothing like that, they'll soon find out. The mayors served notice to clear the park by 7am for "cleaning" and the occupiers aren't leaving. They're planning to do a human chain, linked arm in arm, surrounding the park, in multiple rings. It sounds like we're in for a showdown.
> 
> I'll show you our dickhead, capitalist, TV bozo getting chewed up by a man of much greater intellect.
> 
> [video=youtube;Covd7_O1ARE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Covd7_O1ARE[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

Totally missed your update Doob. Those girls are all looking nice and healthy. How's it smelling? Mmmm, Mmmm, goooood I bet. 

Good morning D. It's getting like that here too. Went out yesterday and grabbed some pretty decent fall shots. I know what you mean about buddies flow. It's pretty hard to trip up when you know what your talking about and it's the truth. 

Thanks everyone for you input on my hermied plants, appreciate it. To answer your question D, no I'm not keeping them going, got more important things to do, like plant a couple of Dog seed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning , D 
Yes, my poor DOG had a rough start, thanks to me . 
The yellow leaves are some of the original 3-blade ones, but they aren't quite yellow enough to prune so I left them on to collect light as long as possible.
It's catching up to the others, but it will just take longer to fill out. Probably behind by 7 to 10 days of development, but the bud sites are starting to come alive. 
I still have two DOG seeds that I'm holding in reserve, so I plan on giving them a much better start in life next time.


And yeah, duchie: starting to smell spicy & musky. 
Though with my closed ventilation setup now eliminates 90% or more of the aroma, it still smells great up close under the nose.
And what kind of plant is that red-colored jobbie?
Nice, pics, too!


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Isn't Autumn/Fall just one of the nicest times. Beautiful pics Duchie, really picking up an atmosphere from those photos. MAkes me want to put on a nice warm jacket, wrap up in a scarf and go for a long walk with a joint, lol. Well it's Autumn in my cab for some of it so I best get a wriggle on, plants that need cutting wait for no man....eh, hold on, actually they do wait, THEY WAIT FOR ME!!!!!!

Ah Mr Doob, I am glad the Cam is back on line, I was a tad concerned when it wasn't up the other day. I got another day of reverse cleaning in my area. The street sweeper is out there Beeping away like a mad thing...thew whole day. Time for my Bose Quiet comfort 15 me tinks.......

Have a great one and I'll pop some pics in when I am finished chopping.
Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually the pics are deceiving. It's been in the low to mid 20's all week. Too warm for a jacket still but that's changing real quick. I'm still waiting for the geese to show. They gather by the hundreds just a couple of hundred meters from my home, in a creek/wetland area. They're usually here by now. 

Just going to throw a couple more pics up before I hit the hay. Late night for me tonight.









Gnite and Gday.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 14, 2011)

That's bad ass. Growin bud comes with good lighting, and good cameras. That's a good idea, when I get a better camera, or maybe now. I'ma start takin pictures outside.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Incredible moon shots Duchie, you can see craters and everything there. Were you on a tall ladder to take that? lol. Night night to you peeps over the pond.

D


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

It was a real clear night so I set up the tripod with my telephoto lens and started playing around. One thing that help a lot is to use the timer on the camera, that way it gives the camera a couple of seconds to settle down after pressing the shutter button. Thanks for the compliments guys. I'm really trying to get to bed but my twitter feed just keep feeding stuff about arrests in San Diego, Seattle, and somewhere else I can't think of right now. I'm wondering if the New York cops are gonna try to move in earlier than the 7am deadline.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool moon shots, duchie! 

Time for my meds, then a bong rip or two, and off to bed.
Hope everyone has a great Friday, and I'll be back on in about 8 hours.
Peace!


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 14, 2011)

what up 600..............ok I'm ready to start my 1200w grow (2x600)..............the tent is ready, got some all mix soil and all bio-canna nutes.............now i was wondering how to pull it of or how i can get the most yield out of the grow.........the tent can hold up to 32 plants in 3 gallon pots BUT, it will be pretty crowed in there or should I plant 24 plants in 5 gallon pots???..............smaller pots more plants or bigger pots and less plants??..............that"s the thing that I'm not sure of yet........top or no top.......i'm a little confused on how to get things goin...............any help and tips would be highly appreciated..............oh and it will be an all ice grow from nirvana seeds............


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Pandan, I must say, I have to agree with Dr Green Dre (who knows his onions). In that space a 600 is far more efficient than 2 400's, even if you think the light spread is better, heat will reduce the effect of that.


So what you are saying is if the heat is right then the 400's will be better? But not if it causes heat to go above 28c or so.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the 1x600 as far as lights are concerned are as efficient if not more efficient than 2x400 as the heat put out by 1 x 600 is less than 2 x400's. You have a 1.2 m square tent, the foot print for a 600 is sufficient for that. If you are looking at lumens alone (which is only birghtness) then they are equal. 
When I say efficient I mean the cost of running, the amound of equipment needed, and the end results. (no different if you are running 2x400's - possibly not as good.)

Now if you were adding a 400mh light in there I may say, go for it, try to combat the heat more efficiently to obtain that different light spectrum. More trichome production.

Anyway, got to get back to trimming, I am sure the others will chime in when they are on line if you need any further ideas or opinions. Have a good one.

Laters,

D


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 14, 2011)

jah



, message is too short


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

Hm ok. Well more money due when the power bills comes in won't matter once i don't have to spend so much money on bud every week. I already have the 2 lamps here as well, so i don't need to worry about the expense of buying that. And heat, well i just looked at it and in a hot spot it was 31c - which means nothing is going over that and most of the tops will be under 28c or so. There isn't even any tops where i took the temp they are all in better spots and i have room to raise the lights still if need be.

You're both talking me around to going back to just the 600w alone tho... although i want to be 100% before i give up on it you aren't just taking the electrical bill cost stand instead of just thinking about if it is better for better light angles or not. One reason that made me want to do it is the fact that a top in the back corner stretched more than all the others. I have no other way to explain it other than it didn't have a direct line of sight to the lamp (because it was on the socket side of the lamp, not the globe end). I already doubted the light distribution before I even saw something happen, and then it did... but then again maybe it wasn't that and i was just look for validation to my theory. I don't know. I do know though that when the light is in the middle then outer branches can block a direct line of light to whats behind it- but if the lamp is above then if there is no big central leader in the middle blocking things then all the colas will have direct light on them.
Here is a bodgey drawing to illustrate my point again (this is so not about electricity use or efficiency its about result)


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> Hm ok. Well more money due when the power bills comes in won't matter once i don't have to spend so much money on bud every week. I already have the 2 lamps here as well, so i don't need to worry about the expense of buying that. And heat, well i just looked at it and in a hot spot it was 31c - which means nothing is going over that and most of the tops will be under 28c or so. There isn't even any tops where i took the temp they are all in better spots and i have room to raise the lights still if need be.
> 
> You're both talking me around to going back to just the 600w alone tho... although i want to be 100% before i give up on it you aren't just taking the electrical bill cost stand instead of just thinking about if it is better for better light angles or not. One reason that made me want to do it is the fact that a top in the back corner stretched more than all the others. I have no other way to explain it other than it didn't have a direct line of sight to the lamp (because it was on the socket side of the lamp, not the globe end). I already doubted the light distribution before I even saw something happen, and then it did... but then again maybe it wasn't that and i was just look for validation to my theory. I don't know. I do know though that when the light is in the middle then outer branches can block a direct line of light to whats behind it- but if the lamp is above then if there is no big central leader in the middle blocking things then all the colas will have direct light on them.
> Here is a bodgey drawing to illustrate my point again (this is so not about electricity use or efficiency its about result)


y not turn your light foward,right over the weak spot?

i had two 6's in my 5x5,with just wing reflectors,and a ac

for you,a 600,"faceing the right way",would be best for that spot..imo.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 14, 2011)

Some shots of my purple pheno, my monitor sucks so I can't really tell if my camera captured the tru colors or not but it is beautiful and will only get better with ripeness!

























The Greens..





The early finisher (I think)


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Isn't Autumn/Fall just one of the nicest times. Beautiful pics Duchie, really picking up an atmosphere from those photos. MAkes me want to put on a nice warm jacket, wrap up in a scarf and go for a long walk with a joint, lol. Well it's Autumn in my cab for some of it so I best get a wriggle on, plants that need cutting wait for no man....eh, hold on, actually they do wait, THEY WAIT FOR ME!!!!!!
> 
> Ah Mr Doob, I am glad the Cam is back on line, I was a tad concerned when it wasn't up the other day. I got another day of reverse cleaning in my area. The street sweeper is out there Beeping away like a mad thing...thew whole day. Time for my Bose Quiet comfort 15 me tinks.......
> 
> ...


I wish we had a real autumn or fall here, it is was over 90 degrees F yesterday, and gonna be a scorcher today as well!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is how I like to start my morning


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out the stump from the chemband!!


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that's gnarly Bill, Looks like something from deep sea.

pics of my sunny day coming up!!!!

Lovely pics from everyone as usual.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Sometimes, I moveses so fast, that even camera's finds it hards to catch DST.....lol.






Anyway, Trimming party for one!! lol





Luckily it was only aeroplanes that were making clouds today....was no were near as hot as Bills temps though.











Back to trimming.....
this fat bitch had just had it, she needed a rest what with holding up those buds for months!!! Even the net had keeled over, lol





pot in pots...





aaawwwww, wuverly..





ok, so I did have one mate turn up...he was buzzing to be helping to trim, didn't say much though.










Heres some of the Casey that I had trimmed earlier in the morning..she was a beast.





phew, that was a shift and a half.











Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I wish we had a real autumn or fall here, it is was over 90 degrees F yesterday, and gonna be a scorcher today as well!


 We could time share. You and your family spend a winter here, and us down there. Whata ya say?  lol Anyway, looks like your doing what you need to beat the heat. You getting anything done this morning then? That's a solid looking stump bill. What are you using for medium these days?

Holy contrails DST. Hope their not smoking any of your weed. Nice harvest. You should be good for a while. Yes? 

Happy Friday all. Looks like the property management for Liberty park have postponed the cleanup indefinitely. Little victories.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2011)

He was just looking to re-fuel his buzz.






Beautiful harvest...how many bowls has it taken?







cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> This is how I like to start my morning


That would end mine!

 
cof


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol. I was thinking the same thing, just couldn't find the words.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> He was just looking to re-fuel his buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So will he be the most or least productive worker today?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2011)

He'll be the happiest and most satisfied.


cof


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanna see the dance _he_ makes up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

I see you two are on a good one this morning 

off to run some errands, gonna be back in a few with some more pics!!

I have been running coco with perlite and lava rocks, and the chemband was actually in straight coco as when I had to transplant her, that was all I had


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;DpyY9_9y9Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpyY9_9y9Qw[/video]
 ........


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the Exo Cheese gives you a nice face-Buzz, so I reckon he was probably one of the most productive workers today! lol.

The whole day I had two joints, and two bowls. I find I end up having a joint hanging out of my mouth for about 2 hours, just taking a drag every now and then when trimming. The bowls can be a bit precarious what with such resinous and shticky fingers. Seems like a reasonable yield for the two tray and two pots. That's just about 1 level of my cabinet harvested

Off for a lemon pledge psycho killer joint.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice buds you have there D. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

If your harvest is less than expected, I think I know why and who's been pinching nugs...


----------



## barcodelxix (Oct 14, 2011)

Bud side (the done side) is 47"Wx63"Lx76"h and the veg side (not done yet) is 47"Wx30"Lx76"h. I have a 600 and a 400 in the raptor hood right now. There is 2 super lemon haze, 2 blue hash, 1 lsd, 1 rocklock, 1 pineapple express, and 1 cloud 9. I use all foxfarm and smart bags. I will be back later to answer questions.  Theres more pics in my album.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

lololololol. Doobie, your too funny man. Evrytin B Iree


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought it was an oak tree from the thumb nail lol


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey barco, anyone can join. Looks like you've done this before. Nice introduction, welcome.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

See Doobie. You threw me right off why I popped in. I wanted to share this story. It's one I'd love to hear the rest of. 

*Quebec man nears end of 11-year walk around the world*


Read more: http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20111014/walk-around-world-111014/#ixzz1anFHGMZU
​

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Canada/20111014/walk-around-world-111014/


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is my baby (600) and where rep+it was yesterday check out my journal for more pics,great thread


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> lololololol. Doobie, your too funny man. Evrytin B Iree


Everytin *bee* irie


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

yer in with tree's like that bru.


barcodelxix said:


> Bud side (the done side) is 47"Wx63"Lx76"h and the veg side (not done yet) is 47"Wx30"Lx76"h. I have a 600 and a 400 in the raptor hood right now. There is 2 super lemon haze, 2 blue hash, 1 lsd, 1 rocklock, 1 pineapple express, and 1 cloud 9. I use all foxfarm and smart bags. I will be back later to answer questions.  Theres more pics in my album.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey barcode nice set up you got there and plants to boot. Welcome to da club.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 14, 2011)

This song will make u laugh your ass off T pain is a fucking foo [video=youtube;50fag8opy18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50fag8opy18[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 14, 2011)

i used to have a friend addicted to four lokos, he hit a mailbox and got a dui


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> y not turn your light foward,right over the weak spot?
> 
> i had two 6's in my 5x5,with just wing reflectors,and a ac
> 
> for you,a 600,"faceing the right way",would be best for that spot..imo.


Turn it around? What are you talking about? That's like saying turn a dog around so his tail isn't behind him... If i turn it around, the weak spot will move- duh?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> Turn it around? What are you talking about? That's like saying turn a dog around so his tail isn't behind him... If i turn it around, the weak spot will move- duh?


Oh man, what's with the insulting tone dude. Man we've seen guys like you come through here before asking us all for our advice and when given you totally disregard it and go with what you think anyway. And then you go ahead and be insulting? That'll definitely not get you very far here.


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok I just called the hydro shop and got a better explanation then I have from here  
I will be going back to just a 600w, not because of heat or power efficiency but because of this:

When you have a cup of water then add another cup of water, you have 2 cups of water BUT if those cups of water are light strength then it goes like this- one cup of water plus another cup of water equals *one cup of water*... just in two different places. So with that analogy my 600w is something like say 1 and a half cups of water strong but the two 400w's are only 1 cup strong- as too would having 1 400w light be only 1 cup of water strong. Yeah physics is a weird thing. Turns out you can't build up light intensity by using lots of small lights.

So he says I am right about the light angles being better- just like my diagram shows, but it's a trade off really which way I want to lose out. Do I want a light that will make better and bigger bud on all it touches but misses some of it? Or do I want a light that will pretty much directly hit everything BUT not produce as good a bud on those points... I'll go the 1x 600w a bit crest fallen.
Apparently to achieve what I set out to do without losing out I need a light mover or to get some CFL side lighting.

Thanks for people's input on the subject


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to have two 35 Watt bulbs do you? Totaling 70


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2011)

hmmm it doesn't make much sense to me the cups of water thingy, but i'm pretty sure everybody on here would have told you 1x600w is better than 2x 400w lights.


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh man, what's with the insulting tone dude. Man we've seen guys like you come through here before asking us all for our advice and when given you totally disregard it and go with what you think anyway. And then you go ahead and be insulting? That'll definitely not get you very far here.


Ok sorry that was insulting- but i did find it also insulting to be told "or you,a 600,"faceing the right way",would be best for that spot..imo." like I was some idiot who can't just turn a light around.
I didn't have to say what i did though sorry.

I have definitely not disregarded anything people have told me. I've kept on doing what I have been and debated back and forward just to really get people's opinions out in a way that I know they've covered all the bases and ticked all the box's- and that's what has happened. Now I am taking other people's advice and going back to 1 600w, completely understanding all that entails. I'm not just doing something because I was told but because I understand why it's best.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> hmmm it doesn't make much sense to me the cups of water thingy, but i'm pretty sure everybody on here would have told you 1x600w is better than 2x 400w lights.


Not "would have" ghb, Did


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> You wouldn't happen to have two 35 Watt bulbs do you? Totaling 70


That's what I mean, you get 2x 35 watt bulbs and you have 70 watts of energy being drawn- but that's not as powerful as a single 70watt light- not because of the energy loss, which is definitely there, but because you can't add up the light like building blocks or cups of water, it has to come out of each lamp at the intensity you want to begin with.


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

You are right people did tell me straight away it wasn't good, but it took time for everyone individually to build the full picture so i wasn't just taking their word for it. See to begin with people just told me about power usage and heat. No one was acknowledging my still valid point about the light angles too, i don't think people understood what i meant. So it went on like that for a while until now it's shifted to just being about using smaller lights not adding up


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2011)

we are all genius' here, you need to take our word for it when we tell you something. your lack of faith sickens me.


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> we are all genius' here, you need to take our word for it when we tell you something. your lack of faith sickens me.


LOL ok sorry wise master. It probably pisses people off that i debate them when they tell me something, but it's not because I don't believe them it's because I want to believe what they say but only believe things with lots of facts behind them and no questions left. Like seriously i've only actually come on to RIU these last few days to see what else people told me about all this.


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

OH I got a better example lol fuck the cups of water off ok

You got a bud that 15% THC and then add another bud that's 15% THC and you don't get 30% THC- it's still 15! That's the type of explanation that has led me back to the 600 despite it not getting the best angles without a moving track.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2011)

Not just turning a fixture, but angling and adjusting height will all aid in covering your area. I use a 600 in a 2m3 tent, same size as yours, and I would never consider two 400's and here's my explanation. 

1 x 600W HPS = 90,000 lumen
1 x 400W HPS = 55,000 lumen
2 x 400W HPS = 110,000 lumen

1x 600W/hr X 12hrs/day X 365 days = 2.628 million watts/1000 = 2,628Kwh x .12/Kwh = 315.36/yr
2 x400W/hr X 12hrs/day X 365 days = 3.504 million watts/1000 = 3.504Kwh x ,12/Kwh = 420.48/yr

So I understand that you say that money not an issue because you wont be paying for it, and that's true and if you want to throw it around that's your prerogative. But I'm guessing, and I can't say for sure cause I dont have the equipment, but under identical conditions I would think have the two 4's would bring your temps at least 5C higher. Yes your sitting at 30 and that's ok but not great. The loss your gonna face with heat, not to mention denseness and quality, will be far greater than any loss in growth from the minimal light loss. It seem to be a case of the grower being fussier than the plant is. 

Sorry to come on strong.

Here's a scenario for you. You grow 1oz of fluff under the 2 400's and 1/2oz of primo punch you in the face Ganja under the 600. The Fluff your filling your bowl every 15 mins and the Primo once every two hrs and get's you way higher. Which one get's you further ahead. I'd rather have a 1/4oz plant of primo than an Oz of crap.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> hmmm it doesn't make much sense to me the cups of water thingy, but i'm pretty sure everybody on here would have told you 1x600w is better than 2x 400w lights.


Unless said 400 watt lights are CMH


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> OH I got a better example lol fuck the cups of water off ok
> 
> You got a bud that 15% THC and then add another bud that's 15% THC and you don't get 30% THC- it's still 15! That's the type of explanation that has led me back to the 600 despite it not getting the best angles without a moving track.


 Bad analogy, smoke one bud your high, smoke another bud you are high for longer, adding up buds increases high and duration not the same as increasing light. Besides plants dont read light the same way humans do so lumens is not the best measurement for determining the efficacy of a light. IMO
Besides lumens decrease as you move away from the lamp so if you have a 600 w bulb in the center of the tent, the sides are not going to be lit up as well as the center regardless of where you position the bulb, and thats why some folks believe that it is better to spread the light amongst multiple sources. So you have EVEN light distribution


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Bad analogy, smoke one bud your high, smoke another bud you are high for longer, adding up buds increases high and duration not the same as increasing light. Besides plants dont read light the same way humans do so lumens is not the best measurement for determining the efficacy of a light. IMO


No i didn't say smoke it i just said do a thc percentage test. 1 bud of one thc percentage + another of the same gives more volume but still the same percentage of thc.

Do you know what's funny? I was on your side of the fence VERY recently. It's this whole light + light doesn't equal stronger light thing that really sells it to me to use a 600w.
Like oldmate just said, I too would rather have a quarter oz of good stuff then more stuff of bad


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

And light is cumulative.
If in doubt, light your living room with one 13w CFL.
Then add another, and another, and another. 
Gets brighter with each bulb, no?
Whether many small bulbs are more efficient than one higher output bulb is a whole different ball of hash.

And I will say this about many of the "regulars" in Club 600: there are some heavy duty growers in here (not me) who are well on their way to Cannabis Mastery, and all combinations and types of lights have been tried by a good majority of us (me included).
The only way you'll ever not have parts of your plants in shade is to either lollipop them all, or do vertical lighting with equal amounts of side-lighting (...I'll see you on the dark side of the moon...) so every leaf is saturated with light from all angles.
That would be ideal.
Also expensive to run (many of us are on budgets), as the more lights you add, the more heat is generated, so AC and humidifiers/dehumidifiers become necessary, etc.
To kvetch over a branch or light pattern is something we all have done when we started out.
We all worry about every little detail, every little error, every possibility of improvement.
After a while you'll find yourself less stressed about it.

The other option, if you're unwilling to move your light or adjust it's aim (or, like me: a light in a fixed position in a wooden grow box), is to turn plants periodically so they get more adequate coverage.
But doing so means the entire plant gets less light which equals smaller & fluffier bud.

Heat is a killer for bud density, unless you are augmenting your grow with C02.

Also, any fluffy buds you don't find worthy of smoking can always be added to your trim stash so you can make BHO (*or use isopropyl alcohol) or hash out of it.

We've had a rash of new growers asking questions, then doing everything possible to ignore advice from various individuals whose growing prowess are nearing legendary proportions.
If you want advice you can trust, do a search on the person giving advice so you can weigh their experience level before you dismiss what's being said.
If you click on the user's name next their avatar you will get a drop-down menu that let's you check out the person's posting history, check out their grow journals and any articles they might have contributed.

The fact that you want to make sure you get your ducks in a row just means you're on your way to being a better grower.
But the guys here in the 600 aren't out to steer you wrong or make you grow in a style you don't want.
It's just that every grow is a matter of compromises, and having one kola taller than the others is nothing.
You can tie it down (bending the trunk gently) so the tip is at canopy height, or slowly "snap" it over to a 90-degree angle at the height of the rest of the canopy and let it continue on.
Or leave it be, if it's not in danger of burning into the light.
I believe whodat has a PRIME example of THAT scenario (hateful respect...)

That's one of the cool things about growing cannabis: a million ways to grow, and none are best for all situations.

Hope you'll stick around, we can always use new peeps in here and new bud pR0n.
Peace!


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> Turn it around? What are you talking about? That's like saying turn a dog around so his tail isn't behind him... If i turn it around, the weak spot will move- duh?


this is what i was talking about....see how i turnd the light around?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> And light is cumulative.
> If in doubt, light your living room with one 13w CFL.
> Then add another, and another, and another.
> Gets brighter with each bulb, no?
> ...


well put doobie +rep for a well thought out response and explination


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> No i didn't say smoke it i just said do a thc percentage test. 1 bud of one thc percentage + another of the same gives more volume but still the same percentage of thc.
> 
> Do you know what's funny? I was on your side of the fence VERY recently. It's this whole light + light doesn't equal stronger light thing that really sells it to me to use a 600w.
> Like oldmate just said, I too would rather have a quarter oz of good stuff then more stuff of bad


 Im not telling you to use one light over another just evaluate the differences between the different systems and figure out what will work best for you...


----------



## barcodelxix (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. My first box was 4x4x4 with a 1foot veg side a 3 foot bud side with a 400 watter. Did a good job till some how I got busted/knock and talk. All cause of an anonymous call. I know who it was saddly. This person NEVER seen anything,just a hunch and wanted revenge. And I was trying to help them with. A bad drug and alcohol and csb problems. Cause I wouldn't lie to there case worker at csb.Fuct up 3 years, no jail time though. Still kept growing though. NO more outdoors for me. If it wasn't for that I would have been alright. Got a new house, new set up. I hope this box does good if not great. Although I think the SLH is going to be a problem. I'm flipping the light and it has vegged for 6 weeks now. I just tie them down but the biggest one is already 4 to 5 feet laying down. Train train train I guess.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> See Doobie. You threw me right off why I popped in. I wanted to share this story. It's one I'd love to hear the rest of.
> 
> *Quebec man nears end of 11-year walk around the world*
> 
> ...


I meant to reply to this earlier, but got caught up working on my Reggae beat in Ableton Live and me lost track of de time, mon.

....I was gonna type a reply to your post, but I got high...
....I was gonna write a response in kind, but then I got high...
....So if you ask me why "Hey, why?", 
all I 'll say is: that I was high, that I was high, that I was highhhh...
la-da-de-da-de-da-daaa....


Anyways, that was a cool article.
Man, talk about a Road Dog.
Will make a good book to read.
And a movie/TV Movie, no doubt.

That dude is 11 years older than me, and looks my age.
But in good shape.


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> this is what i was talking about....see how i turnd the light around?


No that doesn't get rid of the problem i'll show another picture why
Although now i've drawn it up, it's still happening but that angle is probably better than the other way


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Oct 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If your harvest is less than expected, I think I know why and who's been pinching nugs...


*That BEE is Green, Yellow and Red??? That's awesome! Colorful little fuck heh, i better he was all one color until he ate your buds, hahaha!*


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> No that doesn't get rid of the problem i'll show another picture why
> Although now i've drawn it up, it's still happening but that angle is probably better than the other way


If you dont understand the way the light is emitted from the bulb, no matter how many times you redraw your diagram, you are going to think its wrong...


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> No that doesn't get rid of the problem i'll show another picture why
> Although now i've drawn it up, it's still happening but that angle is probably better than the other way


did you post pics of your problem?not a sketch.


----------



## pandan (Oct 14, 2011)

Well according to some people there is no problem, that light some how travels around solid objects without losing intensity? (is that what you are trying to tell me billcollector99? That you can have no direct line of sight to the glass of the globe but the same intensity as if you did? I'm not being sarcastic i'm seriously asking how you think my sketch is wrong). I have actually put a photo up in this thread showing my grow and how one cola down the back (behind the socket side of the lamp) has stretched significantly more than the rest of the tops.
It's not like i think its such a black spot that it won't bud, but i definitely won't be putting my favorite strain on the socket side of the lamp.

I think i will spin it like said though, instead of 2 plants behind it would be 1 and maybe i can hike the back up a bit so it's not quite horizontal, as long as the front of the hood doesn't point lower than the tops of the plants in front


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> Well according to some people there is no problem, that light some how travels around solid objects without losing intensity? (is that what you are trying to tell me billcollector99? That you can have no direct line of sight to the glass of the globe but the same intensity as if you did? I'm not being sarcastic i'm seriously asking how you think my sketch is wrong). I have actually put a photo up in this thread showing my grow and how one cola down the back (behind the socket side of the lamp) has stretched significantly more than the rest of the tops.
> It's not like i think its such a black spot that it won't bud, but i definitely won't be putting my favorite strain on the socket side of the lamp.


No what I am saying is you are stressing too much on one thing that isnt that important. You are too worried about the positioning of your light, and a possible dead spot that you dont know exists. If this was such a major problem in the growing community, everyone would be committing mass suicide due to not knowing the exact spot to place their light...




pandan said:


> I think i will spin it like said though, instead of 2 plants behind it would be 1 and maybe i can hike the back up a bit so it's not quite horizontal, as long as the front of the hood doesn't point lower than the tops of the plants in front


We are now entering Tafbang airspace, please steer clear for your own sanity.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> Well according to some people there is no problem, that light some how travels around solid objects without losing intensity? (is that what you are trying to tell me billcollector99? That you can have no direct line of sight to the glass of the globe but the same intensity as if you did? I'm not being sarcastic i'm seriously asking how you think my sketch is wrong). I have actually put a photo up in this thread showing my grow and how one cola down the back (behind the socket side of the lamp) has stretched significantly more than the rest of the tops.
> It's not like i think its such a black spot that it won't bud, but i definitely won't be putting my favorite strain on the socket side of the lamp.
> 
> *I think i will spin it like said though, instead of 2 plants behind it would be 1 and maybe i can hike the back up a bit so it's not quite horizontal, as long as the front of the hood doesn't point lower than the tops of the plants in front*


^^i like that part.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> ^^i like that part.


Thats some ingenious thinking  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Check out the stump from the chemband!!


I was thinking of saving this and putting it on my wall like deer antler trophies..







I knew she was a girl cause she had a vag


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

dam bill,she's wide open


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

lol bill i remember when she was a pup n i told you i like the wood lol WOW!!!! she sure has turned into a big trunk!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2011)

pandan said:


> No that doesn't get rid of the problem i'll show another picture why
> Although now i've drawn it up, it's still happening but that angle is probably better than the other way


Go take another look at your bulb and reflector and decide if you still feel this sketch is accurate. It is not at all because the socket doesn't affect the light distribution anywhere near as much as you seem to think. The light is not emitted from above the light but approximately the center (when hung horizontal) and therefore is not blocked by the socket hardly at all. Besides, depending on your reflector, it may have reflective material on the socket side, mine do. That redirects the light in many different directions that I'm sure many of us, including you, will never understand. I'm not claiming to be any kind of genius here but can plainly see and have enought growing experience to know that Billcollector is right when he says you are worrying too much about a single thing. 
Keep yours eyes and mind open and you will have greater success in your growing efforts. It allows you to see more than just a few aspects of the grow and helps you to see problems that actually WILL have a negative effect on your harvest.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2011)

I gotta run, wifey is calling from the shower


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I gotta run, wifey is calling from the shower


giggity giggity


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I gotta run, wifey is calling from the shower


 just stay here dez ill handle that for ya


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *That BEE is Green, Yellow and Red??? That's awesome! Colorful little fuck heh, i better he was all one color until he ate your buds, hahaha!*


That's a Jamaican Honey Oil Bee, mon.
Him don't eat da ganja, him take it, him crush it up, and him rolls it up into mighty spliffs to feed his mind as him goes from plant to plant doing Jah's work, mon.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2011)

Jesus, you all are some busy bees in here... I got like 4 pages to read lol!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2011)

I was thinking on the way home how funny some questions are. Just the simple posing of a question can tell you so much about the person asking, and their level of knowledge. I'm not trying to knock anyone. Just saying how I thought it funny.

Once you get to a certain level of competency in a given field you realize what is important, and what is merely a waste of time. One of my jobs is fixing computers, and I just love when someone asks me after I fixed something... "Well what broke exactly?", "What was going wrong with things?", or "How did you fix it?" There are simple answers like, your computer broke, something was acting up, and I hit it on it's side... then there are accurate answers like "There isn't a person on this earth that could tell you exactly what went wrong with your computer, and even if there was it wouldn't make a cent of difference to anyone, especially someone like you who has no idea what you are talking about in the first place". Both answers don't get you anywhere, and I've found it much easier to just say nothing, or "I don't know"


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, I will be joining the 600w club soon. Got most of the gear just haven`t desided if it`ll be in a room or in a tent yet. Once setup and running I`ll up some pics.
I still got a lot of reading and learning to do first as i`ve never done indoor before.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome welcome bro. Can't wait to see the pics of what is to become. There are a lot of good growers in here. Check out peeps sig's, most of us have journals. Find someone who grows close to what you want to do and read everything you can from them... and read what the intelligent people on their journals have to say in their journals. You can always hit us up for questions in the 600.

Welcome to RIU as well. I've learned everything I know from this site (well at least 90%), and I've done well from the first grow.

Glad to have you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Og Herojuana, This is some heavy heavy smoke. Makes me feel like Im on morphine again


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Og Herojuana, This is some heavy heavy smoke. Makes me feel like Im on morphine again


 Yum! That sounds perfect right now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I was thinking of saving this and putting it on my wall like deer antler trophies..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would make a cool hat rack on the wall.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Wicked stuff Bill, allway's liked the look of the Hero. from Sannie. And with an O.G through it the T.H.C must be out the roof. Great job as allways man !

Sweet deeams Whodat.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.livestream.com/owsoccupyseattle

We are the 99 percent.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Wicked stuff Bill, allway's liked the look of the Hero. from Sannie. And with an O.G through it the T.H.C must be out the roof. Great job as allways man !
> 
> Sweet deeams Whodat.


 Not sure the breeder, its a cut thats floating around down here


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2011)

Im done reading oh glorious 600, now its time for bed,,, almost  I need me a jernt.

pandan I have a very simple solution to your ""problem"" (which is not actually a problem imo)... Try rotating your plants around the room every day... and I also think you should be more concerned about other things,,, like your room being 95f....

Some good vids too peeps  I loved seeing these shit head news fks getting called out and schooled, and that t-pain 4loco vid was hysterical lol.

We are the 99%. I went to occupy boulder today (not much of a turn out  ) and will be attending occupy denver tomorrow afternoon. They decide to tear down the tents last night and arrested a few dozen folks, full riot gear and everything,, now its just getting bigger.. Cant wait to get out there tomorrow but gotta fix a flat on my bike first lol

Well the 600 is rocking on as usual  I love this place.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

I wanted to head down to Occupy Toronto tomorrow but I have no way of getting there and I'm really bummed about it. I'm a couple hours out with no vehicles available. I've got to find these vids that I seen today. When I seen them later on the local media news they completely edited what they showed and reported it only as some protesters clashing with police. If your just someone who relies on the TV networks for your new source you will always find yourself in the dark and you never will have seen this. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/14/hiv-positive-man-punched-by-cop_n_1011144.html

[video=youtube;VrzQedHM6SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VrzQedHM6SY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank FSM & Sweet Zombie Jebus for the internet...
Fucking PIGS...


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

You have to click on the link to Huff post to see the sucker punch video on the gay guy. It's a flash player vid.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

Your not kidding. Check this one out. Dispatcher gets a call about reported gunshots. Cop is dispatched to the call and says he couldn't find the house because of all the trees and fences and doesn't go visit the caller. Four days later, someone looks through the front window of the house and sees two people tied up. It's a husband and wife and they've been shot and tied up. The husband is dead but the wife is alive but dies on the way to hospital. The family just obtained a copy of the 911 call after thread from the body that regulates freedom of information up here. On the tape the cop and dispatcher are sarcastically laughing and making snide remarks about he supposed gun shots. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/10/12/bc-rcmp-recording-slayings-allegation.html

[video]http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/1221254309/ID=2152807623[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

And he still made it to corporal.... wow....
That is one of the saddest news stories I've come across in a while.
Total waste of a life, on top of destroying a family, and only docked a day's pay...
just... wow...


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Buzzy night over thon pond eh. Well it's another beautiful day here and the Beep Beep man is still about...fukking Saturday at 8:30, come on man, yer def having a freaking giraffe with yer cleaning machine.

I am glad that Pandan has seen the LIGHT  as appossed to lights. ALthough I am not sure why an Ozzy hydro store guys water cup explanation did the trick, when I was banging on about lumens, and PAR and heat and footprint (all sounds a bit more ligth related than a cup of water, lmfao) But hey, as long as you get there in the end.

Well it's time to chop my Livers (no, I am not operating on myself) its the smelly Livers plant chopping day, among other things. I also got 3 Deep Blues to come down, although they are more Deep Lime than anything else.

Hope everyones weekend is a blast.

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> And he still made it to corporal.... wow....
> That is one of the saddest news stories I've come across in a while.
> Total waste of a life, on top of destroying a family, and only docked a day's pay...
> just... wow...


Sick isn't it? They have killed so many people because of their negligence and all they keep saying is that they can't change what happened and all they can do is make sure that is never happens again. Ya, ya, whatever. 

Good morning D and good night. I'm done for this day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like this poor guy....
but I must never stop listening....

[video=youtube;TOWKfFFeffc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOWKfFFeffc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Buzzy night over thon pond eh. Well it's another beautiful day here and the Beep Beep man is still about...fukking Saturday at 8:30, come on man, yer def having a freaking giraffe with yer cleaning machine.
> 
> I am glad that Pandan has seen the LIGHT  as appossed to lights. ALthough I am not sure why an Ozzy hydro store guys water cup explanation did the trick, when I was banging on about lumens, and PAR and heat and footprint (all sounds a bit more ligth related than a cup of water, lmfao) But hey, as long as you get there in the end.
> 
> ...


Sorry to "hear" about the beepmeister working your nerves again, D
I hope your headphones are charged up and ready to ease the pain. 
If it's any consolation, the cleaner is probably getting extra pay for working on the weekend 

Well, I'm going to play some bass, smoke some bowls, and then drift off to sleep for a few hours.
Then do it all over again.
Lates, MacGates!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2011)

Occupy wall street. For those who live in the states you can catch an update every evening on current tv with keith olberman. He did an occupy wall street special last night, the whole hour was about the movement and the video of the guy being run over and the one of the guy being punched in the face were both included along with a lot of other coverage. I am proud to announce this old ass will be occupying st. augustine next weekend. Now I don't want to preach to the choir since I'm sure most of us are the 99% but if this old fart can take to the streets...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2011)

Pandan, just being curious but how long have you been growing? I'm not trying to bust your chops with that question I'm asking cause it sounds like you have not been growing all that long. The reason I say this, you are worrying yourself to death about the socket end of your light when in reality, your heat issue is much more of a problem than the light coverage. Heat is our enemy in this hobby of ours, you will figure out how to get around any light coverage issues the more experience you have growing. Lumens, or the brightness our eyes see is not what the plant sees or uses for food. However, brightness or lumens does impact light intensity and mj is a light demanding plant so although lumens doesn't tell the whole story, the brighter the better. Another thing to consider is light penetration, a six hundred is going to penetrate into your plant better than a four or two fours for that matter. If you can't get your temps down, it will affect your plants in all sorts of negative ways, stunted growth and a small harvest for openers.

On a brighter note, it's an eight o' clock tee time for me today. First time swinging the sticks in several months. To add to the anticipation, my buddy just got a portable battery operated vaporizer that works great and can be taken to the golf course. On tee number one from america we have, morning glory, next up is colombian gold and for the back nine killing fields. Should be a sweet day on the links.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope you have a cart to drive around in, you'll need one bru, lol. Sounds like a great day on the links. I just finished trimming a beast of a livers.

I am a real happy bunny as well, I snipped a little bud from one of my outdoors, and it is so stinky, real fuelly diesel whiff, it's for sure a Headband with a OG kush lean to it. Fukkin stoked I am. I could take it all now but it's getting left another week or so on advise from some of the outdoor heads. Can't wait, I fell like a giddy school boy, I sure have missed my Headband.

Much love to all and there will be pics in my journal if you can find it, lol. (I need to post something over there, it feels a little bit stagnant). Will maybe do a whodat mixed with a bit of a Murphy later for the 6double, lmao.




Heads Up said:


> Pandan, just being curious but how long have you been growing? I'm not trying to bust your chops with that question I'm asking cause it sounds like you have not been growing all that long. The reason I say this, you are worrying yourself to death about the socket end of your light when in reality, your heat issue is much more of a problem than the light coverage. Heat is our enemy in this hobby of ours, you will figure out how to get around any light coverage issues the more experience you have growing. Lumens, or the brightness our eyes see is not what the plant sees or uses for food. However, brightness or lumens does impact light intensity and mj is a light demanding plant so although lumens doesn't tell the whole story, the brighter the better. Another thing to consider is light penetration, a six hundred is going to penetrate into your plant better than a four or two fours for that matter. If you can't get your temps down, it will affect your plants in all sorts of negative ways, stunted growth and a small harvest for openers.
> 
> On a brighter note, it's an eight o' clock tee time for me today. First time swinging the sticks in several months. To add to the anticipation, my buddy just got a portable battery operated vaporizer that works great and can be taken to the golf course. On tee number one from america we have, morning glory, next up is colombian gold and for the back nine killing fields. Should be a sweet day on the links.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds crazy D, politics seem to be F-d everywhere  that song hit the spot though  getting me pumped for todays game! lolol GO SAINTS!
> 
> 
> Peace and love to all is right.


Nice Sour d...what breeder and how many days did you let her flower


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

That a heart made from leaves if I am not mistaken, oops. Pics never came through. 

Whodats sour d is indeed lovely though.

Here some of my FAKE headband grown outdoor, or Sour Kush or bagseed, or whatever the fuk people want to call it, more commonly known as Dank Marijauna (and this was taken 2 weeks too early and is already hard like rock!)


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 15, 2011)

What's up 600? Been lurking when I have time, always enjoying the prOn. I got a new tent setup and I'm going to run a 4 x 4 scrog with a PPP bush, coming soon. Gettnig it set up (mostly) today and putting the screen in soon. Right now I'm going to run 2 x 180 GLH spectras to finish the veg and then switch to 4 x 180 to initiate flower (so I can post in the 600 haha). Going to clean up the wiring, add a fan and prune up the lady for her journey. Just running her empty right now to dial in the environment. Wish me luck!

View attachment 1838508


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks good, but I'd put that carbon filter and fan on the ceiling of your tent. On the floor you're liable to get water on it, and it tends to work a little better that way for expelling heat. I know LED's aren't supposed to be as hot as 600, but they will get warm, especially with so many in there. Maybe you're growing someplace cold, tho, and need the heat. Just my two cents amigo!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Looks good, but I'd put that carbon filter and fan on the ceiling of your tent. On the floor you're liable to get water on it, and it tends to work a little better that way for expelling heat. I know LED's aren't supposed to be as hot as 600, but they will get warm, especially with so many in there. Maybe you're growing someplace cold, tho, and need the heat. Just my two cents amigo!


plus it just makes the tent look much cleaner lol JMO
morning 600


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Looks good, but I'd put that carbon filter and fan on the ceiling of your tent. On the floor you're liable to get water on it, and it tends to work a little better that way for expelling heat. I know LED's aren't supposed to be as hot as 600, but they will get warm, especially with so many in there. Maybe you're growing someplace cold, tho, and need the heat. Just my two cents amigo!


Already in the works! Thanks gents! Letting it run for awhile to see what kind of temps I'm working with. I'm going to offset the timer with my other flower box to keep my overnight low temps higher in the room for the winter. It gets pretty ch-ch-chilly in there (basement). Will share some pics once she is in


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm spewing my opinion on a thread I started in the Politics part of the foum, if anyone is interested and wants to get something off their chest. 

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/476875-hypocracy-now-has-face-please.html#post6465080


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to tell my kids to call the cops or ask them for help when in need, but it seems they do more harm than good most of the time. I speak from experience as well as what I see and hear in the media. 
Be careful all out there and be safe 600!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am sure I have told you before, but I live in a Mobile park. This park has been converted (20 yrs ago) to a family park. Formerly a senior park. Many a senior here are resentful of kids and families alike.
The board (we own our land not rent) of Home Owners Association, is comprised of seniors only. They have an agenda......
They have secret meetings, and public meetings.
The last meeting they had a Sheriff and a Chp officer speak and ask ?'s. The seniors there were asking how to make it more uncomfortable for"YOUTHS" by asking for laws and codes to make play and child activity illegal in the park.
They also had a open forum on the subject of as they called it"supposed medical" grow houses in the park. They were saying to look and smell around for them watch them turn them in to the Sheriff etc....


I feel that we live in the dark ages and we are in a hole too deep to get out sometimes.
I hear my next-door neighbors on the porch with company right now talking about my "pot" and how it is smell pollution and just because he does drugs why should we have to be exposed to it, and what kind of person would grow that stuff in a mobile park with kids around etc....


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

I've smelled certain peoples cooking that is much more offensive than the smell on ganja. How bout all the other unpleasant smells we deal with as a functioning society. If it were me, and I'm assuming your a legal grower, I'd confront them on it and call them out. Not in a violent or aggressive manner but a calm and confident way. "So I overheard your conversation about my cannabis plants and I'm wondering if you'd like to talk about it?" I just love confronting people like that and putting them on the spot.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like shit Bassman. My wife and I were walking back from the supermarket today, I was carrying the shopping of course. Our neighbour passed on his bike and stopped next to us. "Hey, stick your shopping in my basket" (a lot of people have huge baskets on the front of their bikes in Holland) He cycled off joking that he would "check to see what he liked and leave the rest", lol. But the bag of shopping was sitting at our front door when we got home!


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2011)

good old cloggie delivering the goods, you don't see that kind of thing very often. 
bassman nothing worse than when somebody talks about you as if you are deaf, one of the worst things that somebody can do imo. i agree with duchie some words should be in order, you have nothing to hide after all.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Nobody trusts nobody these days. Thats the way the media have made it. In Sociology we use to talk of "Media Scares", however these days it's just a constant media bombardment scaring the shit out of people who can't think straight because they believe eveything they see on the TV portraying everyone to be evil killing terrorist murderers (or lefty freaks or whatever that douche bag reporter said).

And I agree with Duchie, a polite word is required.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am sure I have told you before, but I live in a Mobile park. This park has been converted (20 yrs ago) to a family park. Formerly a senior park. Many a senior here are resentful of kids and families alike.
> The board (we own our land not rent) of Home Owners Association, is comprised of seniors only. They have an agenda......
> They have secret meetings, and public meetings.
> The last meeting they had a Sheriff and a Chp officer speak and ask ?'s. The seniors there were asking how to make it more uncomfortable for"YOUTHS" by asking for laws and codes to make play and child activity illegal in the park.
> They also had a open forum on the subject of as they called it"supposed medical" grow houses in the park. They were saying to look and smell around for them watch them turn them in to the Sheriff etc....


There are probably covenants for the park, usually found in the county court that handles land records. Obtain and read them. Secret meeting and discrimination are usually frowned upon and are grounds to dismiss the current board.


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Sounds like shit Bassman. My wife and I were walking back from the supermarket today, I was carrying the shopping of course. Our neighbour passed on his bike and stopped next to us. "Hey, stick your shopping in my basket" (a lot of people have huge baskets on the front of their bikes in Holland) He cycled off joking that he would "check to see what he liked and leave the rest", lol. But the bag of shopping was sitting at our front door when we got home!


 There are a few good people out there.

I lost my wallet pissed up one night and it had all my money in it ( about £90 roughly). I just wrote it off as lost then about two days later I got a call from my mum saying a bloke had delivered it to their house. I had left a bit of I.D in it that had my mums adress on and he had drove around looking for their house for a good couple of hours. It had all my money still intact.
Funny thing is that this actually happened twice but the second time a teacher found it who just happened to teach my nephew. We have a really rare surname and she recognised it straight away and asked my nephew if we were related.

There's so much bad in the world these days it always makes me remember the good things people do for you no matter how small they may be. I try to pay it forward as much as possible. 





o


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am a legal grower , but I think no amount of talking will help these ppl. They still believe in REFER MADNESS....lol.
I just see things changing, several dispensaries are being closed down, around here.
It is too expensive to fight against the big drug companies who IMO are behind the current state of refer madness propaganda and calling our beloved vegetable a narcotic basically.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know every generation thinks the world is going to hell in a handbasket so to speak.
I am just feeling a lil depressed about it today. I am not sure it the current state is worse than it was for generations past, or if I am sensitive to it because my eyes are open now??


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am a legal grower , but I think no amount of talking will help these ppl. They still believe in REFER MADNESS....lol.
> I just see things changing, several dispensaries are being closed down, around here.
> It is too expensive to fight against the big drug companies who IMO are behind the current state of refer madness propaganda and calling our beloved vegetable a narcotic basically.


It's not about their beliefs, it's about making them aware that your aware.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> It's not about their beliefs, it's about making them aware that your aware.


 I know Duchie, but I dont care what they think of me anymore. 
I used to think I can make these ppl like me, now I just realize they arent good enough for my friendship anyway.


----------



## Buddy232 (Oct 15, 2011)

Evening Club 600!

Can anyone reccomend an affordable ballast, bulb, reflector for me? HPS. I'm new - just finishing up my first CFL grow while I build my "real" grow room. 

Thanks!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2011)

So here is how it went today out on the links. Heads up, as usual, kicked butt with a ninety three playing at the fifty eight hundred yard tees. Not too shabby for not playing for about six months or so. Yes, it's approaching winter here in florida so when you guys are freezing your balls off, I'll be playing golf in shorts. A few shots from today's outing.

One hundred fifty five yard par three, tee shot.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy232 said:


> Evening Club 600!
> 
> Can anyone reccomend an affordable ballast, bulb, reflector for me? HPS. I'm new - just finishing up my first CFL grow while I build my "real" grow room.
> 
> Thanks!


 Using a 600 watt hps? What size and shape room?


Heads Up said:


> So here is how it went today out on the links. Heads up, as usual, kicked butt with a ninety three playing at the fifty eight hundred yard tees. Not too shabby for not playing for about six months or so. Yes, it's approaching winter here in florida so when you guys are freezing your balls off, I'll be playing golf in shorts. A few shots from today's outing.
> 
> One hundred fifty five yard par three, tee shot.


Nice one!!
Whats that u r sucking on? Is that a meter to see if u have been drinking to drive cart...lol?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 15, 2011)

That my dear bassman is a portable vaporizer and it's not me sucking on it, I shave before I golf, gotta' look good in case a birdie comes along. Nice little piece, from a distance it looks like you're taking a sip from a drink and anyone who plays golf knows, drinking is not only allowed out there, it's encouraged. I'm not a big drinker but I do love to smoke out there.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

Do you know the make and model of that Heads Up. I love how it looks like a pop can and would love to have one. That is if it works good. What's your review?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Do you know the make and model of that Heads Up. I love how it looks like a pop can and would love to have one. That is if it works good. What's your review?


It's the one on the upper left of this webpage:
*http://www.vapeworld.com/vaporizers/portable-vaporizers*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2011)

Right on HU  From the thumbnail I thought the pic of of the green was a pic of swamp water covered in algae. Not relevant, just sayin lol. 

You may have just made a few enemies with that """so when you guys are freezing your balls off, I'll be playing golf in shorts."""""
That stings oooo, like the icy grip of winter on your faccccccccee lol

Cool ass vape btw! I remember you mentioning it earlier today... What kind of batteries/battery does it use?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Right on HU  From the thumbnail I thought the pic of of the green was a pic of swamp water covered in algae. Not relevant, just sayin lol.
> 
> You may have just made a few enemies with that """so when you guys are freezing your balls off, I'll be playing golf in shorts."""""
> That stings oooo, like the icy grip of winter on your faccccccccee lol
> ...


It's okay, whodat:
When the Frost Monster stalks, and everywhere Chilled Death walks, we'll just go camp out in his back yard.

Ooooh! Or in his grow room!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

Just came across this:
(man, do I miss Bon...)

[video=youtube;lQ9qcjls0kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=lQ9qcjls0kA[/video]


----------



## Buddy232 (Oct 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Using a 600 watt hps? What size and shape room?


The room isn't built yet - I'm looking for advice with that too actually. I'm no Bob Vila.

The space however is a rectangle, 15 feet wide, 20 feet long. My basement is huge, and I have unlimited potential (not unlimited funds) however I will just be growing for myself so I would imagine 600 would be good. 

A little veg hut has to fit in there too. 

I am going to browse on HTG. But are there any other good deals floating around for a 600? I'd love to join the club.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2011)

Tis the season to be jolly... wait, thats the wrong holiday.?. 
Im smoking what's in my eyes, lol. Sour D  

In response to who was asking about it~~~ Its a cut I got floating around town, idk the breeder, but it sure is delightful.

Buddy~~ I think a good number of people recently agreed on a 3.5 foot x 3.5 foot area is perfecto for a 6 (correct me if im wrong peeps, its kinda hazy.) 
A tent might be more ideal if your not too handy and they arnt that expensive. I would personally like a little extra space to add a dehumidifier and a filter ect, so maybe a 4x4 imo. 
I'v been using the same hoods and ballast for a while so I cant help with the good deal search. Im sure someone will post a like or something.
Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

I've hoid of SMOKE getting in your eye's, but THIS is ridiculous.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2011)

Just an extremely dank case of eye boogers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;hKF8YxWWhI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKF8YxWWhI4[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 15, 2011)

So im not even close to done chopping my drying buds down. 1/3 of my harvest is in jars ill do the rest tomorrow heres some pics of whats dried today.Grape Soda
Main Cola



















Im going to try to reveg this





and my bowl


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice bowl! Fire it up! lol
Looks great HS


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Nice bowl! Fire it up! lol
> Looks great HS


Thanks whodat. Its unusual to me this strain didnt lose much smell after drying 3 days a few buds had the hay smell but even a quick dry sample bud still smelled like sweet grapes. I cant imaging this shit after a good 3-4 week cure... PATIENTS YOUNG GRASSHOPPER PATIENTS (TO MYSELF)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

HS are you gonna re-veg, and man are those some hairy biatches!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy232 said:


> The room isn't built yet - I'm looking for advice with that too actually. I'm no Bob Vila.
> 
> The space however is a rectangle, 15 feet wide, 20 feet long. My basement is huge, and I have unlimited potential (not unlimited funds) however I will just be growing for myself so I would imagine 600 would be good.
> 
> ...


I am a guy with a very limited budget, so I get almost all my grow equipment for the local Craigslist.
No shipping charges no waiting good deals to be had there if your comfortable in that venue.
I would buy new bulbs, unless u r sure they r not used ones though. Good luck!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

My platinums have been drying for 7 days, gonna trim 2morrow.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice Hotsause. Looks great.

Doobie. I've seen that interview with Bon before but I don't think that's him on that audio of Back in Black. 

Buddy. My tip would be to make sure that you pick a spot with a) sufficient circuits to run your equipment. A 600 ballast is about 5 or 6 amps alone. Add some fans and stuff your getting up there on a plain 15 amp circuit. That circuit may also run through another room (like your daughters bedroom that houses that fancy blow dryer I keep telling her to use somewhere else) and run other stuff so keep that in mind and b) Close to somewhere to run fresh air and exhaust. 

Whodat, I love the mask. I'm thinking that would be a great Av.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

HU that vaporizer is really inconspicuous, but damn is it expensive!!
I shoulda known, I see some resin in the straw....lol


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea im planning on Re-Vegging Bass it will be my first time but im going to try to put her in a smaller pot if possible that seems to be my delima at the moment i cant fit her 7 gallon pot in my veg room without removing my Romulan mom. And i noticed that to these bitches are hairy as fuck lol when i took them out of my bowl i had like a whole joint of hairs left lol i just put them on a bowl


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doobie. I've seen that interview with Bon before but I don't think that's him on that audio of Back in Black.


Damn, you're right!
I wrongfully thought some of the songs from "Back In Black" had been worked on before his death, I found a bit of info where it says Brian Johnson was asked by the band to write the song as a tribute to Bon.
I guess it's kind of hard to sing a song posthumously. 
The singer definitely had Bon's timbre, though.
Fool me one once......

[video=youtube;eKgPY1adc0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgPY1adc0A[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2011)

A new piece a friend of mine made for me, with some of my just dried, but not yet cured or trimmed Platinum Kush


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree that a 3.5x3.5 is just about perfect for a six double O. I know I've said it before but I run the 40x40 tents and like them for multiple reasons but the main reason behind buying this size was that you can fit any 3x3 E&F table in them (most are actually bigger than 3x3 overall). 

The mask pic is just too much bru and the 'dank eye boogers' comment had me rolling. Excellent bit of reading in the 6 this evening, thanks to you all for keeping it going!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

Evening, 600. So I tend to burn the Home page news articles, and the poor manner in which they're written. I feel it makes us all look like idiots, and today's was no exception. So I let it go, and blabbed. Then other people started chiming in. It was great.

Just now I go and look at my profile page, and I see that "rollitup" has been looking at it in my "Last 10 visitors" box. Think they're gonna punt me? Does RIU give out warnings? Suspensions?! "Bad Bobo, BAD!" ::whaCHing!!::


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a funny post and I've heard of more than a few people getting banned but returning after a while. I know someone personally that has been banned from here but set up a proxy and registered a new account. He said something about being concerned about IP recognition getting his new account booted too. He's still here and posts regularly in certain threads.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, I'm still here, so nothing's happened yet, I suppose lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2011)

I decided to try it on as an av


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reppage, Whodat. It's not the first time I've burned the mod for bad articles... I'd say probably the 6th or so! lmfao It's just too easy... I can't keep my mouth shut.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2011)

What article bobo


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

It's the one on the home page about weed candy lollipops. Hold on, I'll edit with the link...

https://www.rollitup.org/content/282-solving-marijuana-synthetic-pot-shaped.html


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube;eKgPY1adc0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgPY1adc0A[/video]


Awkwarrrrrrrrrrrrd... lol, well kinda dont want to lol because the fact of the matter is its just sad.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh Bush... we had great SNL during his presidency, lol. Brb, gonna go bongo some OG. . .


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with Dynagrow Foliagepro?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

None here... sorry.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Dynagrow Foliagepro?


shnkrmn has used it:

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/309503-dyna-gro-nutes-anyone.html*


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Dynagrow Foliagepro?


I've used it with good results and I am going to run a comparison with fox farm as soon as I have two suitable clones...using it all the way thru the grow to try to eliminate yellowing.


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Morning guys, evening over there (doubt anyone from this side is up yet). 

Nice vape HeadsUp, looks like your buddy is sucking on a smoothie.

Whodat, loving the new avatar. You been getting tips of Dr Amber?

Doobiebrother keeping us smiling as usual, and Bobo and Duchie leading the charge to keep this worlds axes on an even keel! And poor Bassman, suffering for us all with his shitty neighbours, and strange name OneEyed willy with the boomerang wallet (sometimes life does work)....you've been watching, The 600 Club!!!

I found a wallet when I was back visiting my mum. I opened is up and it had 20 GBP. It also had a bank card and a yong girls student matric card. I waved down a police van that was passing and asked where I coudl hand it in. They looked at each other like I had just arrived from Mars (my family come from the place Trainspotting was based in). The guy then starts going on about filling in reports, and the time and hassle and blah blah.....We could hand it in, he venetually said. And I agreed walking off thinking, I wonder if that poor student will ever get her money back...probably two fat policemen having a nice Fish Supper with a boiled and pickled egg on the side!!! The barstewards.

Well I am off to check the grow and may be chop some more plants down. Possible Dep Blues to come down to day.

Peace folks,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2011)

Morning to you, D 
20GBP is a lot of scratch for a student to lose out on. I hope she actually managed to get it all back. But pessimism rules my thoughts these days.

Someone returned a wallet I had lost.
Only had 26 dollars in it and a credit card & ID.
When he showed up and handed it to me I expected the money to be gone, possibly the credit card, but it was all there.
I took out $20 and gave it to him.
He tried to politely refuse, but I insisted, saying if he hadn't returned it, I would have nothing, and I appreciated him being an honest man and doing the right thing.
I still have hope for a vast majority of people, but that small percentage of ne'er-do-wells are the ones the media focuses on, so we too often forget that there are still decent folks all over, often in places you'd least expect to find them.
Gives me a glimmer of hope for humanity.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Morning to you, D
> 20GBP is a lot of scratch for a student to lose out on. I hope she actually managed to get it all back. But pessimism rules my thoughts these days.
> 
> Someone returned a wallet I had lost.
> ...


doobie i agree, there are those that are honest. n the media... they do focus on the neg, hell it sells bottom line...
my old man used to say you knew what you were going to do with a found walet before you picked it up reguardless how much money was in it 
n DST he also said the only reason someone would be a police man was they were too damn lazy to get a real job lmao i agree


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I roughly chopped the 3 Deep Blues, aka Deep Limes, real strange run. I had real problems with this lot, out of the 5 females, and the various males, they all went yellow. 3 of them (already harvested and mostly smoked now) bounced back and I think I had some pics of them up a while ago, dark green, but these stayed light the whole way through. They had a rough start and I think the soil I had them in was a bit to fresh for them as far as my composting skills are concerned I am still on a learning curve with that. Anyway, the compost heap is looking nice, substrate looks nice and rich. Still a lot to compost down but it's an ongoing process. Good work out turning it!!! Probably do my back in but hey ho. Anyway, couple of pics.






I just got sick of looking at these fuckers, it's all going to be made into ERL, that's why I didn't bother with too much of a trim.





After so long flowering (god knows actually, probably like 3 months) still struggling to find a lot of Amber, ffs, lmao.






And something BEAUTIFUL to finish off with......aaah, this sooths my eyes every morning.






Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking like some nice chops going on in your neck of the woods!
And, as pretty as our plants are under various indoor lights, they sure are smacking in natural light. And looks like some nice colors coming in, too.
Also, I've had some phenos of the MTF seeds I got that were still pumping out new pistils at 92 days, and not a milky trich in site.
Huge donkey dong kolas, and worried about bud rot and chopped them, just in case.
But it was still a totally cerebral high, with a hard after-kick to the couch that crept in after about 10 minutes.
I hope some of my few remaining seeds of MTF have that pheno. Would love to have some more like it.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2011)

It could be nice to have some oil that doesn't send you to sleep. 92 days is a long time eh. Madness.


DoobieBrother said:


> Looking like some nice chops going on in your neck of the woods!
> And, as pretty as our plants are under various indoor lights, they sure are smacking in natural light. And looks like some nice colors coming in, too.
> Also, I've had some phenos of the MTF seeds I got that were still pumping out new pistils at 92 days, and not a milky trich in site.
> Huge donkey dong kolas, and worried about bud rot and chopped them, just in case.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking forward to a smoke report on it!

I've been laying a smidge of hash on my bongola's and adding MTF kief and man am I wiped. 
Well, it's also about 2:30am here, too.
Definitely makes sleeping a breeze


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 16, 2011)

Good sunday morning my fellow six hundred roger watters. As to the portable vaporizer, I have no idea of the make or the type of battery it takes, I think it's a lithium battery and the vaporizer works great. Whoever posted the link, that's the baby we were using, the silver one. I believe my buddy got his for about $150.

So today starts week six for my girls, the start of the second half of flower. I'm thinking ten weeks although the colombian and skunk may finish sooner since they are clones. Here's my weekly update taken this morning before lights on.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice HU  
I like the mix in this shot~






This one too


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks whodat, that shot is of the colombian gold. She is putting out the frost, now I hope she starts to gain some weight. A lovely smoke which I would recommend to any sativa lover. The beans were from world of seeds and are supposedly a landrace bean.

Edit. The second shot you posted is of the super skunk, nice golf ball type buds on her. My critical+kali mist is starting to smell very much like a killing fields.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2011)

Closest to harvest is the little DWC romulan that ran out of air, my fault on that one 





Tiny Black Rose





BSB x Casey, need to look into the yellowing but there are 4 strains on the same reservoir 





Cheese





Romulan






As you can see my grow is not a very practical one, thankyou basementlighting


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 16, 2011)

Practical? I personally never viewed folks like us as practical. Who cares about practical, we're looking for end results.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey bill, I use nothing but dyna-gro. I've used Foliage Pro all the way through flower once (super leafy end product, lol), but I use their regular grow formula now. It's great stuff, period. Cheap, concentrated but won't burn your plants. Let me know if you need any more info.



billcollector99 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Dynagrow Foliagepro?


----------



## Buddy232 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I agree that a 3.5x3.5 is just about perfect for a six double O. I know I've said it before but I run the 40x40 tents and like them for multiple reasons but the main reason behind buying this size was that you can fit any 3x3 E&F table in them (most are actually bigger than 3x3 overall).





duchieman said:


> Very nice Hotsause. Looks great.
> 
> Doobie. I've seen that interview with Bon before but I don't think that's him on that audio of Back in Black.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the input fellas! Especially considering this thread gets packed fast with fine buds and the resulting disussion!!


I definently want to have a big room to house everything, I think it would be more inconspicous in the long run. However as far as getting set up in the first place - I do have a bunch of old white/tan poly that I saved from when my old man's carport collpased last winter. I cut it up though into manageable pieces so I have no clue what the dimensions of those pieces I have are.

I could try to make a little "tent" by hanging sheets of that from the ceiling. Eventually enclose it all. What about light though? That poly is sure not light proof. I could get blue tarps and hang them on the outside but still.

Also, I plan on running some new wires. I do have one breaker completely unused and 5 extra banks... the old homeowner had an above ground pool.  I disconnected all of that and for now I just have a GFI sitting next to the fuse box. A fairly new pool time is there too, I've already disconnected that.. I should take it down and disconnect all the wires inside.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been using the Dyna Gro 7-9-5 as well for the past cpl of grows and I can't say enough good things about it. I was using the bloom formula as well but now I think there is no need for it and won't be using it this time to see what kind of results I get.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 16, 2011)

I have some 9-3-6 dyna gro that I am now using on my babies due to what I consider a premature yellowing of my plants. So far so good, most of them have responded favorably only the colombian gold seems to still be yellowing but at a slower rate. In another couple of weeks I think she will drop a good portion of her leaves. I have used it for other grows but now I'm trying to go with only organic stuff but my grow nutes were pretty low in N so for the rest of the grow they will be getting the 9-3-6 plus their flower nutes.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 16, 2011)

Another couple of months and the six hundred will be two years old. Take a bow one and all for your contributions. Bravo!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2011)

It now walks and talks all by it's lonesome!!! Feedings are a breeze and it sleeps like...well it doesn't seem to sleep much, lol. Club 600. We love you!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 16, 2011)

So this morning i chopped the rest of the buds down to be put into jars. When i got done the paper i was cutting on was filled with hairs so i loaded a bowl with them and im high as fuck lol
anybody smoke a bowl of just hairs? I didnt think id be this high but damn must have had alot of trics stuck to them









Also my scale is WAY OFF i put almost all my buds on it and it read 0 g so im gonna have to wait for final yield but soon enough


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 16, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> So this morning i chopped the rest of the buds down to be put into jars. When i got done the paper i was cutting on was filled with hairs so i loaded a bowl with them and im high as fuck lol
> anybody smoke a bowl of just hairs? I didnt think id be this high but damn must have had alot of trics stuck to them
> 
> 
> ...


Way back when I was a young teen my pops scored some outdoor homegrown. It was pretty good stuff but it was seedy as hell. Well he kept seeding the stuff and would put the seeds in a container. 

Well you know when your a teen with no money and no smoke you will do some crazy shit to get high. I must have spent an hour or so peeling the the outer husk off those seeds, that would be the calyx that the seed grows in.

Let me tell ya that right there will stone the hell out of ya too.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2011)

Love the crochet work HS!!! Looks very colourful. Bloody hell, just got back from my favourite brewery and they didn't have my favourite drink!! (Zatte). So I was relegated to drinking IJ Wit, (white beer). It's Bok bier time in Europe. All the special Autumn beers come out. I prefer my ale though. Ah well, has been a great chillfull Sunday with my wife (who is now busy hoovering - she knows her place!!!) What was that?....
WACK! 
okay, I now know my place!
Hope everyone elses Sunday is going so well (home made chicken pie for dinner!!! yum yum)

Peace, DST


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Love the crochet work HS!!! Looks very colourful. Bloody hell, just got back from my favourite brewery and they didn't have my favourite drink!! (Zatte). So I was relegated to drinking IJ Wit, (white beer). It's Bok bier time in Europe. All the special Autumn beers come out. I prefer my ale though. Ah well, has been a great chillfull Sunday with my wife (who is now busy hoovering - she knows her place!!!) What was that?....
> WACK!
> okay, I now know my place!
> Hope everyone elses Sunday is going so well (home made chicken pie for dinner!!! yum yum)
> ...


 Lmao if only i could take the credit for the crocheting. Im not much of a drinker but White Beer sounds kinda tasty. AND YOU LUCKY SON OF A home made chicken pie sounds delicious tell the wife im coming from America right now to get a plate


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 16, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> So this morning i chopped the rest of the buds down to be put into jars. When i got done the paper i was cutting on was filled with hairs so i loaded a bowl with them and im high as fuck lol
> anybody smoke a bowl of just hairs? I didnt think id be this high but damn must have had alot of trics stuck to them
> 
> 
> ...


Smoked a spliff full of the hairs before it was harsh as feck on the back of the throat but yeah it worked well lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy football Sunday 600, I also would love some home made chicken pot pie lol. Just finished a good morning in the room and wanted to share the pic of my PPP scrog setup. I think I will add some c02 before flower 

View attachment 1839791View attachment 1839792View attachment 1839793View attachment 1839794View attachment 1839795View attachment 1839800


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

Is that bud hanging to dry above your LED lights? I always thought light degraded the THC so it was best to hang them where it was dark. Have I been under the wrong assumption all this time or something?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cougar Kush Transplant Day 22 From Sprout.













[/IMG]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2011)

I want chicken pie!!!!!! lol

HS~ My ak tends to drop ALLOT of hairs when it starts to dry, so I always pack a few nothing but hair bowls when its jarring time,,, sure does the trick on the old noggin hehe

Shwag~ Im really liking the sight of LED pr0n in the morn  Cant wait to see this one play out 

Damn neighbors cooking bacon really early this morning and it woke me up!!!! lol. I NEED BACON!!! They need to install a carbon filter or something.




Looks good Bill  yet another youngster starts the journey


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Is that bud hanging to dry above your LED lights? I always thought light degraded the THC so it was best to hang them where it was dark. Have I been under the wrong assumption all this time or something?


Those are cords Dez  .. Light does degrade thc, no dry in light, dry in light bad.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Is that bud hanging to dry above your LED lights? I always thought light degraded the THC so it was best to hang them where it was dark. Have I been under the wrong assumption all this time or something?


I hang mine for two days next to the 400 mh hood...they receive a steady flow of low humidity, slightly warm air.


I haven't noticed any deteriation of the smoke from this


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey COF, try drying two very similar nugs, one in darkness and one in those conditions. Check the trichs before and after and you should see the one exposed to light have more amber trichs. 

Off to watch some football peeps, we play tampa today.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey COF, try drying two very similar nugs, one in darkness and one in those conditions. Check the trichs before and after and you should see the one exposed to light have more amber trichs.
> 
> Off to watch some football peeps, we play tampa today.


Geaux Saints!

Is there a noticable difference in the effects?


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

I know theres an outdoor garden thread around here somewhere...someone link me please.till then I have a ghost chili plant drooping like crazy as if dry, just the opposite. It is the chili I wanna try the most. I just have to save it...lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Check out Mcpurple's 2011 veggies thread. In my personal experience, peppers grow better with low moisture. You might have overwatered it...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Check out Mcpurple's 2011 veggies thread. In my personal experience, peppers grow better with low moisture. You might have overwatered it...


You got anymore of those Bhut Jolokia seeds?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You got anymore of those Bhut Jolokia seeds?


 no, but if they dont die ill send you some after they r ripe....remind me ill forget though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I might have over watered too. temps went down, then the rain drenched them. I got her in the direct sun now


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

My Platinum smells and tasted good without curing...cant wait till it is cured for a while!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Practical? I personally never viewed folks like us as practical. Who cares about practical, we're looking for end results.


HAha, my weed is for my eyes only, and a few close friends. My end result don't pay off for a shops silliness. I spent £70+ changing to the autopot system, and despite my careful calculations, basementlighting sent me a 100L res instead of a 47L, and the double plant modlues instead of the 4 single ones i paid for. 

I look for practical, i live in a share flat, so quiet and practical works for me, i've already been asked if i own an aquarium, nope, that's just 5 airpumps blasting to keep the cannabis alive


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Couple qwerty nugs for DST when he wakes up 

Chemband getting ready to go in the jar


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

Here it is and I don't know if hardcore RDWC peeps would consider this an actual RDWC but I wanted to incorporate some aspects of my flooded tube systems since I had such good results with them. 
It's nine 5gal buckets and they all have their own drain and fill. A single pump connected to 1/2" hose that has an array of tees and elbows to end up feeding all nine buckets serves as the fill side. 1" PVC coming out of each bucket dumps into a common 2" PVC drain that will run back to the res which will be outside the tent.

EDIT: I have an air pump that will oxygenate the water in each bucket too, I just haven't run the air lines yet. I don't remember the specs on it but I'm sure it's adequate. I have a tee that will connect to two manifolds that have more than enough ports so I'll have to turn a couple off and then I'll run a hose into each bucket to a stone.​


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

I finally put my (rooted) clones into party cups...ended up with 12 out of 24....better than none like b4.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

Improvement is what we all look for so, good on ya mate!
I'm hoping this new system is going to give me the results I am looking for. My only concern right now is that 9 in that setup might be too many and I'll be fighting overcrowding like our lovely prison system, LOL. I won't have hardly any veg time on the ines that will go in first though so I don't think they'll get very big.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

If all goes well I'll put together another one to put in the other half of the tent when the soil girls finish up. Only time will tell if I've gone overboard with 9 buckets...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey all, was just wondering if anyone here has tried this:


The Definitive Green Dragon (Cannabis Tincture)
Here is the very successful result of a considerable amount of research into the elusive and magical Green Dragon.

This is a simple and efficient 4 Step process.

Ingredients:
1/8oz high quality cannabis
2 oz Bacardi Rum &#8211; 151 proof


Process Summary:

1. Chop cannabis very fine (coffee grinder works great)

2. Place in a shallow pan (pie pan with aluminum foil works great) and bake at 325°F for 4-5 minutes.

3. Remove from oven and place cannabis and place in 2 oz of rum (use a small wide mouth mason jar)

4. Simmer in a water bath for 20 minutes. Maintain temperature of the rum/cannabis mixture between 150°F &#8211; 165°F.

5. Strain the mixture and store.


Dosage:
One eyedropper is very nice. Two puts you in space. But you should self-titrate. Effects take about 1.5 hours to begin (at least in myself) and lasted for 5 hours (1 dropper) to 7-8 hours (2 droppers).


Process details&#8212;references and rationalizations:
1. Chop the cannabis&#8212;more surface area gives means a faster and more efficient extraction.

2. Bake the cannabis.
In whole-plant cannabis, THC content is expressed as THCA (tetrahydrocannabolic acid) prior to decarboxylation into THC, which takes place when cannabis is heated during cooking, and smoked or vaporized ingestion. THCA is a mild analgesic and anti-inflammatory but does not have good affinity with our CB1 receptors, so in order to make a THC-rich tincture that has many of the same therapeutic effects as smoked ingestion (including rapid absorption, quick relief and ease of self-titration), we must convert the THCA in the plant matter into THC prior to extracting it through an alcohol soak. (from Vancouver Island Compassion Society http://thevics.com/cannamist.htm)
THC vaporizes at about 380°F. We want to heat the cannabis to convert THCA to THC, but keep the temperature under 380°F. That is why 325°F is used. Between four and five minutes your oven (and house) will start to smell very strong. This is the time to remove the cannabis from the oven.

Notice also that there is considerable misinformation regarding heating the cannabis. It is true that you don't have to heat it to extract both THC and THCA, but the amount of THC in whole plant preparations is relatively small compared to after decarboxylation of the THCA. So if you want to maximize the strength of your tincture you must heat the cannabis prior to extraction.

3. Use the highest proof alcohol available. In my area this was Bacardi 151. The more alcohol the more efficient the extraction will be.

4. Simmer the mixture. 
This is one of the areas that seems to be most debated. Many recipes call for placing the cannabis (unbaked of course) into the alcohol and waiting 2 &#8211; 6 weeks. The main concern with heating the alcohol is that it is &#8220;explosive&#8221; (not exactly true...it is however flammable).

The purpose of the simmering is to heat the alcohol mixture to improve extraction rates and efficiencies. Heating during extraction increases the motion of the molecules (basic physics/chemistry) and drastically decreases extraction times. The boiling point of pure ethanol is 173°F (78°C). We will use the water bath to heat the rum/cannabis mixture to just below the boiling point of ethanol.

Heating the alcohol mixture can be done very safely using a hot water bath. You will need an accurate candy or quick read thermometer. Place about 1 inch of water in a wide, vertical-edged pan (9&#8221; wide x 3&#8221; high). Bring the water to a low simmer. The rum/cannabis mixture should be in a small (1 pint) mason jar. Do NOT cover the jar.

Put the thermometer into the mason jar and place into the simmering water bath. Bring the temperature of the rum/cannabis mixture to about 165°F (I maintain it between 150°F and 165°F). You want the alcohol mixture to be just barely moving (not boiling, but showing active convection within the mixture). If the mixture starts to bubble too much, just turn down the water bath.

You should have the oven fan on high. You will notice that any alcohol fumes are mixed with water vapor from the water bath and vented out the fan. This combined with the fact that you are trying not to boil the ethanol makes the process quite safe.

5. Strain, titrate, and store.
When you are finished with the extraction you will be left with about 1oz of green dragon tincture. Note that one ounce of the alcohol has evaporated.

Now you should test your eyedropper. In my test 34 full droppers equaled one ounce of liquid (this is a little less than one gram of liquid per dropperful as 29g equals 1ounce).

The liquid should be dark green and smell like cannabis.

6. Dosage.
Everybody is probably different. It takes me 1.5 hours to feel the effects of eating cannabis. Similarly this tincture also takes 1.5 hours to take effect. 

I had tried a tincture someone had made using the cold extraction method with the same amount of cannabis and found that 5 droppers did pretty much nothing.

Using my Green Dragon technique I find that one dropper will bring effects on in 1.5 hours and last 5 hours with 1.5 hours of lingering aftereffects. 

Two droppers gave me a "spiritual dose" (as strong as any brownie I ever had). Effects lasted 7-8 hours with lingering effects for 2 more hours.

This means that 1/8oz of good cannabis yields about 30-34 doses of tincture (1 dropperful is really all I need). And is much more pleasant than smoking (which really is bad for you and your lungs and the reason I've stopped smoking entirely).


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here it is and I don't know if hardcore RDWC peeps would consider this an actual RDWC but I wanted to incorporate some aspects of my flooded tube systems since I had such good results with them.
> It's nine 5gal buckets and they all have their own drain and fill. A single pump connected to 1/2" hose that has an array of tees and elbows to end up feeding all nine buckets serves as the fill side. 1" PVC coming out of each bucket dumps into a common 2" PVC drain that will run back to the res which will be outside the tent.
> 
> EDIT: I have an air pump that will oxygenate the water in each bucket too, I just haven't run the air lines yet. I don't remember the specs on it but I'm sure it's adequate. I have a tee that will connect to two manifolds that have more than enough ports so I'll have to turn a couple off and then I'll run a hose into each bucket to a stone.​


are the buckets able to sit directly on the ground?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

I tried to make that a while back but had different directions and it didn't turn out very well. Not nearly as strong as it should've been and wasn't very dark.

I have had the good green dragon at poker night once before though and that shite was strong as fekk! It was given to a buddy of mine from a club and head shop owner along with some other goodies so he busted it out while we were playing poker. We all took a bit from the dropper and kept playing poker, smoking and drinking. Sometime later I was caught zoning out and drooling, LOL. I don't remember a whole lot of the evening after that but have some seen some killer pics that we all took of each other I guess. I woke up to my wife calling my cell phone wondering if I had been arrested or something and I was sleeping on his garage floor. I wasn't the only one that was affected like that though and I was told that we ended up passing the dropper around time after time. That's most likey why we got so effed.
I was still high at lunch time the next day BTW.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector

You'll find a lot of information on alcohol and mj in this thread about a year ago (February '11). We were using 190 proof everclear and it started out as green dragon and ended up as oil (erl).






cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I tried to make that a while back but had different directions and it didn't turn out very well. Not nearly as strong as it should've been and wasn't very dark.
> 
> I have had the good green dragon at poker night once before though and that shite was strong as fekk! It was given to a buddy of mine from a club and head shop owner along with some other goodies so he busted it out while we were playing poker. We all took a bit from the dropper and kept playing poker, smoking and drinking. Sometime later I was caught zoning out and drooling, LOL. I don't remember a whole lot of the evening after that but have some seen some killer pics that we all took of each other I guess. I woke up to my wife calling my cell phone wondering if I had been arrested or something and I was sleeping on his garage floor. I wasn't the only one that was affected like that though and I was told that we ended up passing the dropper around time after time. That's most likey why we got so effed.
> I was still high at lunch time the next day BTW.


 Just made some tonight  wanna come over, play some poker and try some Green Dragon with me? lol I got some chemband to further entice you if that doesnt do the trick


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> billcollector
> 
> You'll find a lot of information on alcohol and mj in this thread about a year ago (February '11). We were using 190 proof everclear and it started out as green dragon and ended up as oil (erl).
> 
> ...


That last pic just looks frightening!! How do you administer at that point?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is my attempt


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That last pic just looks frightening!! How do you administer at that point?


Get a quarter, scrape it up, put it on a bowl, and cough your lungs out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Here is my attempt


When I was younger the only way I knew how to make hash was with solvents, so using Acetone my shit always turned out like that. I wish I had thought of what you've done, or realized the simplicity of bubble bags.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> When I was younger the only way I knew how to make hash was with solvents, so using Acetone my shit always turned out like that. I wish I had thought of what you've done, or realized the simplicity of bubble bags.


I just dosed myself with 1 mil. we shall see how I feel in an hour.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That last pic just looks frightening!! How do you administer at that point?


I usually smear some on some ground up bud and smoke it in a bowl. DST smears some on a paper and then fills it with some of his quality products...there's pics in here somewhere.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I usually smear some on some ground up bud and smoke it in a bowl. DST smears some on a paper and then fills it with some of his quality products...there's pics in here somewhere.
> 
> 
> cof


Ok i get it  I just wasnt sure if you smoked it like iso or bho.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

I also carry around apaperclip with me as well. Use one end of the paperclip, scrape some oil up, hold it over your bowl and smoke away...(if a joint is not your thing).

Morning everyone, I just had a real nice pleasant postman turn up and hand me a little present, and what a nice smelling present it is

Bill, the chemband looks a treat my bru. I think I'll take down one of my outdoors at the end of the week. Then a week or so the others....can't wait.

Okay, off to read the rest of the 600, will brb.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning, D 
Just popping in for a bit before I get some sleep.
Had a very trying day in another thread, and haven't felt right about being my usual jovial self here in the Sanctum Sanctorum.
Some memories still make me feel dirty, and I started to vent more than I should have.
Tomorrow will be better...
Peace


When I despair:


"Do not go gentle into that good night"
by Dylan Thomas

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

Rest your weary head Brother Doob, I got your back from here bru....although not sure after I smoke this delicoud Qwazy Quake....fuk me it smells great!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2011)

Sitting here plunking on my bass idly, and I find myself playing in all minor keys.
Reminded me of this and made me laugh:

[_Nigel is playing a soft piece on the piano_] 

*Marty DiBergi*: It's very pretty. 

*Nigel Tufnel*: Yeah, I've been fooling around with it for a few months. 

*Marty DiBergi*: It's a bit of a departure from what you normally play. 

*Nigel Tufnel*: It's part of a trilogy, a musical trilogy I'm working on in D minor which is the saddest of all keys, I find. People weep instantly when they hear it, and I don't know why. 

*Marty DiBergi*: It's very nice. 

*Nigel Tufnel*: You know, just simple lines intertwining, you know, very much like - I'm really influenced by Mozart and Bach, and it's sort of in between those, really. It's like a Mach piece, really. It's sort of... 

*Marty DiBergi*: What do you call this? 

*Nigel Tufnel*: Well, this piece is called "_Lick My Love Pump_".


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning six hundred. I've had my last sour cream in a soil less mix for about a week, nothing. I took it out of the soil last night and put it between some moist paper towels, we'll see what happens. I put a shackzilla in between towels a few days after the sour cream didn't pop. It finally started to pop a tap root and is now sitting in the soil less mix and hopefully in a few days it will pop its head out to look at the world. Yesterday I put an og18 and another critical+kali mist between paper towels. My next grow if everything comes up will be three colombian gold clones and the above mentioned beans.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounding good HeadsUp. Nice little mix up you got there. Well I got all my invoicing out the way and work emails so I may just take it easy this afternoon. I got some potting up to do really, and I keep looking inside my mind at plans for a new veg area in my stinky room. Still pondering on that.....it takes a while to figure things out when all you got is "fuk all squared" to work with!


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2011)

You can squeeze a few plants in fukall²&#9786;


----------



## Sir Stickybuds (Oct 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> BSB x Casey, need to look into the yellowing but there are 4 strains on the same reservoir


So you know, I believe this is a mg deficiency and can be cured easily with a dose of epsom salts


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning 600!!


Dezracer said:


> Here it is and I don't know if hardcore RDWC peeps would consider this an actual RDWC but I wanted to incorporate some aspects of my flooded tube systems since I had such good results with them.
> It's nine 5gal buckets and they all have their own drain and fill. A single pump connected to 1/2" hose that has an array of tees and elbows to end up feeding all nine buckets serves as the fill side. 1" PVC coming out of each bucket dumps into a common 2" PVC drain that will run back to the res which will be outside the tent.
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder how a scrog incorporated with your RDWC would do?

How much did all the parts cost you to make that setup?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2011)

Sir Stickybuds said:


> So you know, I believe this is a mg deficiency and can be cured easily with a dose of epsom salts


Cheers. No such thing as epsom salts in this household though. I tend to just ignore plant issues, they always tend to give me a jar of bud at the end of the day so i try not to let it bother me  I'll ust add more nutes into the reservoir.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 17, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tip top toker again.

too funny tt.. i swear i know you.. 

*


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tip top toker again.
> 
> too funny tt.. i swear i know you..
> 
> *


I repped him for ya


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

This might sound dumb, but how do you add photos to an album?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> This might sound dumb, but how do you add photos to an album?


you can click on your name in the upper right hand corner of the page... then go down to the Albums section and click on "More". Then there's a button to "Create New Album"


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> you can click on your name in the upper right hand corner of the page... then go down to the Albums section and click on "More". Then there's a button to "Create New Album"


 I have that done, but no options I see to add the pics into it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 17, 2011)

there is a blue banner with the name of your album on it to the left, correct? Over on the right side, almost the same color and thus hard to see, are some actions you can take, upload pictures, add to group, edit album, etc. If you mouseover them they highlight, otherwise they are almost invisible. The last time they redesigned rollitup, they did that and left it that way. Took me a while to find it lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2011)

It's one of those hidden buttons. Not sure why RIU hides certain buttons... like the subscribe button. Anyways... the buttons for upload pictures and edit album are on the right side of the dark blue bar that has the album title on the left side. When you put the mouse over them they become slightly less invisible... but not much.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

MATRIX GLITCH......reboot...........DUMPING MEMORY. Nope, just last nights Indonesian.



shnkrmn said:


> there is a blue banner with the name of your album on it to the left, correct? Over on the right side, almost the same color and thus hard to see, are some actions you can take, upload pictures, add to group, edit album, etc. If you mouseover them they highlight, otherwise they are almost invisible. The last time they redesigned rollitup, they did that and left it that way. Took me a while to find it lol.





jigfresh said:


> It's one of those hidden buttons. Not sure why RIU hides certain buttons... like the subscribe button. Anyways... the buttons for upload pictures and edit album are on the right side of the dark blue bar that has the album title on the left side. When you put the mouse over them they become slightly less invisible... but not much.


I guess the designers didn't think that people would want to upload pictures onto what is basically a Picture software application....mmmn, interesting what goes through IT peoples minds sometimes. I am GOD, I am the Sys Admin...no, actually you are a little fuk wit who works for me and tends not to turn up at work very often. lol.

How is everyone this evefternoon?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanx guys, got it now

DST I am great today, hittn weights outdoors trying to get big again. Gonna put up pics of myself 2 yrs ago when I was......to encourage me to go all out again


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2011)

doing fine this day D,been doing lots of house work.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well there is no more direct sun to be had in my shed. The sun is never over head, just off to the side now. Idk if that is gonna make more weeks outside useless or not. I pulled 2 out of the shed into the sun and they must be really happy though.
Man I wish I could just grow in the open!!!!

Oh well, just gotta focus on my indoor winter grow now.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

Eyup peeps a pic of the flower room just as the 600w is warmin up!

*




*


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 17, 2011)

Just topped the nine young 'uns I'm working with. Bubblelicious, White Russian and Critical+ x Sensi Star. cloning them in rockwool. I'll be transplanting them (the originals, that is) into 2 gallon buckets to flower in, um, a while. The DOGSOG is starting to reek as it enters its 4th week of flowering. I can pull 9 cheese plants out of that tray in another ten days or so, so I'll be able to spread the dogs out then. 

Sorry, no pix. Cheers, 600!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 17, 2011)

Where is BC? Is he still sleeping from too much tincture? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Where is BC? Is he still sleeping from too much tincture? lol


Im up shwag, this sinus infection/chest cold is fucking me up!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Im up shwag, this sinus infection/chest cold is fucking me up!!


 !! Get better already!!....lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 17, 2011)

Any fellow 6'rs that live in cold climates ever try to set up in a garage??...Setting up my 'ol tent in the garage.....I think I can get the temp sorted out but it is going to be dry as fk.....it's already next to no humidity in the winter here and running a heater or two during the plants night(our day) isn't going to help.....I am for some reason concerned about running a humidifier when the temp outside the tent is going to be close to 30*F.......any tips????......also.....It obviously has something to do with the stomata, but what would it hurt to veg with a 20-30%RH?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Any fellow 6'rs that live in cold climates ever try to set up in a garage??...Setting up my 'ol tent in the garage.....I think I can get the temp sorted out but it is going to be dry as fk.....it's already next to no humidity in the winter here and running a heater or two during the plants night(our day) isn't going to help.....I am for some reason concerned about running a humidifier when the temp outside the tent is going to be close to 30*F.......any tips????......also.....It obviously has something to do with the stomata, but what would it hurt to veg with a 20-30%RH?


a bowl of water in the tent will raise the humidity.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Any fellow 6'rs that live in cold climates ever try to set up in a garage??...Setting up my 'ol tent in the garage.....I think I can get the temp sorted out but it is going to be dry as fk.....it's already next to no humidity in the winter here and running a heater or two during the plants night(our day) isn't going to help.....I am for some reason concerned about running a humidifier when the temp outside the tent is going to be close to 30*F.......any tips????......also.....It obviously has something to do with the stomata, but what would it hurt to veg with a 20-30%RH?


 I cant believe that we have the opposite problem right now. 
I cant get the humidity low enough, esp when it is cold........go figure lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I cant believe that we have the opposite problem right now.
> I cant get the humidity low enough, esp when it is cold........go figure lol


 Haha....I do figure that once the plants establish size they'll transpire more to help out......IDK......probably over thinking shit


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Haha....I do figure that once the plants establish size they'll transpire more to help out......IDK......probably over thinking shit


Would you just look at that ass! Long tim bro! Set that damn tent up and give it a shot, why not?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Haha....I do figure that once the plants establish size they'll transpire more to help out......IDK......probably over thinking shit


 I over think shit all the time..dev.then the high humidity actually was a major problem. 
Decided to calm down and got taken off guard with all the bud-rot!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

where I am at is 74*F while 60% humidity outside currently....lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I over think shit all the time..dev.then the high humidity actually was a major problem.
> Decided to calm down and got taken off guard with all the bud-rot!!


For me there has always been a way of dialing in the environment to make it work. I'm facing a challenge currently though and I'm not certain I will sort it out until the weather gets colder lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx guys, got it now
> 
> DST I am great today, hittn weights outdoors trying to get big again. Gonna put up pics of myself 2 yrs ago when I was......to encourage me to go all out again


I do a little bit of weights when I train, but more for quick repitition rather than bulking up. I find shadow boxing (with weights in hand) is incredible and really tones you. Good luck with it Bassman.



genuity said:


> doing fine this day D,been doing lots of house work.


Can you come round mine and do some for me Gen? I am such a retard when it comes to housework, just got no motivation. And my wife, lmfao, she doesn't even know how to spell the word Housework! faf.



bassman999 said:


> Well there is no more direct sun to be had in my shed. The sun is never over head, just off to the side now. Idk if that is gonna make more weeks outside useless or not. I pulled 2 out of the shed into the sun and they must be really happy though.
> Man I wish I could just grow in the open!!!!
> 
> Oh well, just gotta focus on my indoor winter grow now.


I am only getting direct sun for about 60% of the day on the tops of the plants outside. Th whole plant probably only gets an hour or two max. I guess it will effect yield somewhat but it's not drastic if you are in the finishing phases.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Any fellow 6'rs that live in cold climates ever try to set up in a garage??...Setting up my 'ol tent in the garage.....I think I can get the temp sorted out but it is going to be dry as fk.....it's already next to no humidity in the winter here and running a heater or two during the plants night(our day) isn't going to help.....I am for some reason concerned about running a humidifier when the temp outside the tent is going to be close to 30*F.......any tips????......also.....It obviously has something to do with the stomata, but what would it hurt to veg with a 20-30%RH?


Well I was going to suggest greehouse heater but that wil produce dry heat. However in combo with humidifier I think you would be more than fine. The heater I have you can set it just above freezing and it just kicks in everytime the temp drops. Or run the lights at night, and off during the day.....

Pissing with rain in the Dam today and looks like it might be here to stay. 

Hope all are well.

Peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

Endls, it sure is good to see your avatar's ass around these parts again. For about thirty bucks you can get a cool mist humidifier from wally world, or a warm mist vaporizer if you're worried about temps. I'm not sure you could put it in your tent but it might be good to raise the humidity of your whole garage.

Bassman, it's currently seventy six degrees at six thirty in the morning with eighty seven percent humidity here. Got gills?


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah we had rain last night lol i sent it over to Holland for dst, share and share alike lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;tyVBvvQtyNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tyVBvvQtyNU[/video]

I know most of you guys don't follow rugby but i thought i'd share this, funny as fuck lol


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Funniest part, "Don't cry, look how bad England were!!!!" lmfao. Not that Scotland did too well like. Nice one 3Eyes.

A definitie FAF!!


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Funniest part, "Don't cry, look how bad England were!!!!" lmfao. Not that Scotland did too well like. Nice one 3Eyes.
> 
> I think it's the same with all the celtic nations as long as we do better than the English we're happy lol here's an example
> 
> [video=youtube;AILI4KEvNgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AILI4KEvNgw[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Is it possible to double like something, hehehe!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to hear about the rainy weather D, it's nice and sunny here, not rubbing it in. I think it might be the right kind of day to pluck a Deep Blue Jack The Ripper. Also, if all works well today, I should be putting in for a second tent and light. I keep going back and forth but today I think I'll pull this trigger. I've sent an email off to the guy, just waiting for a reply. 

Endls, I would consider something to get your pots off the cold ground. That cold will seep up into your roots I think. Either that or place the tent up off the ground. Wooden skid or something.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Endls, I would consider something to get your pots off the cold ground. That cold will seep up into your roots I think. Either that or place the tent up off the ground. Wooden skid or something.


Good idea! I use a 1" rubber mat for insulation from the concrete slab.


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2011)

Spread more tincture on it. 





billcollector99 said:


> Im up shwag, this sinus infection/chest cold is fucking me up!!



the DOGSOG is drinking 5 gallons of water a DAY right now. Sure glad I'm not traveling this week. I think the 600 should start a cooperative house-sitting service. It would be such a comfort knowing everything is in good hands.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't do that last winter and my res temps got down to low/mid 50's. Brrrrrrrr! I'm putting them on a slab of styrene this year. I'm also going to be heating my spaces during the dark period this winter. It gets bloody cold with the lights out. 



curious old fart said:


> Good idea! I use a 1" rubber mat for insulation from the concrete slab.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Im up shwag, this sinus infection/chest cold is fucking me up!!


I've got a sinus infection, too, right now from surfing dirty water. It's the pits. Make sure to use a sinus rinse-- helps tons. Oh, and btw, Bill, I'm gonna make some of that tincture you posted the other day... I've been trying to get off the bong for a long time now... I need to get back to edibles. 

Mornin' 6 Hundo. Bobo is alive. Barely. Hope you're all well. Off to another busy day.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it brightened up peeps and we have had a much nicer afternoon. Countdown to chop the first outdoor girl, it's like an hourly watch, and when I get up in the morning and see it raining I rush outside to make sure the dehumidifier is still on and there is no mould appearing. So far I have only had some PM on the leaves, but have been dealing with that with Silinal (a sodium based spray). I don't think I'll be pulling a lot of weight from these but the fact that some of these buds are the stickiest I have seen can only be a good sign. They equal anything I have grown inside for resin production and as for the nug I pulled last week, that was a smooth ride when smoked. If my indoor growing days in NL ever get number, I know there is always a way. The Big 600 in the sky (all be it one that shines seldom over here)

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Have a good day Bobo, mine is at an end and the evening is about to be kicked off with a bongo. D


Bobotrank said:


> I've got a sinus infection, too, right now from surfing dirty water. It's the pits. Make sure to use a sinus rinse-- helps tons. Oh, and btw, Bill, I'm gonna make some of that tincture you posted the other day... I've been trying to get off the bong for a long time now... I need to get back to edibles.
> 
> Mornin' 6 Hundo. Bobo is alive. Barely. Hope you're all well. Off to another busy day.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mornin 6-0-0
It is 57*F and 88% rh according to Underground weather at 8:28 am
I bought this homeless girl donut holes and hot chocolate this morn. The look on her face made me feel shitty for taking my problems so seriously, when she was happy just to have a warm cup in her hands.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Well it brightened up peeps and we have had a much nicer afternoon. Countdown to chop the first outdoor girl, it's like an hourly watch, and when I get up in the morning and see it raining I rush outside to make sure the dehumidifier is still on and there is no mould appearing. So far I have only had some PM on the leaves, but have been dealing with that with Silinal (a sodium based spray). I don't think I'll be pulling a lot of weight from these but the fact that some of these buds are the stickiest I have seen can only be a good sign. They equal anything I have grown inside for resin production and as for the nug I pulled last week, that was a smooth ride when smoked. If my indoor growing days in NL ever get number, I know there is always a way. The Big 600 in the sky (all be it one that shines seldom over here)
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


Lookin good D, looks like some color coming out now on that one huh?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

DST said:


> I do a little bit of weights when I train, but more for quick repitition rather than bulking up. I find shadow boxing (with weights in hand) is incredible and really tones you. Good luck with it Bassman.
> 
> Thanx, just gotta force myself, till it comes naturally again.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Bill, I think the temp drops are whats doing it, but nice to see nature at work, after all a phenotype is just a genotype + environment. 



billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good D, looks like some color coming out now on that one huh?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 18, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Mornin 6-0-0
> It is 57*F and 88% rh according to Underground weather at 8:28 am
> I bought this homeless girl donut holes and hot chocolate this morn. The look on her face made me feel shitty for taking my problems so seriously, when she was happy just to have a warm cup in her hands.


That is really cool bassman. Hopefully it's contagious. 

Well, it's a done deal. New digital 600 with a cool tube, ratchet hangers, and Super HPS bulb and a MH conversion bulb. Then to top it off another 2m3 tent. $385 all in. Whoo hoo, that felt good.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Xmas come early duchieman. nice purchases indeed. Now be a good boy or the postman might not deliver them!!


----------



## barcodelxix (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I just fliped the light today for 36 hour dark period befor the light goes back on. I never done this before but from what I have read it seems to be pertty good.Theye are all doing great except the Cloud 9. Ii is so bad looking its not worth taking a pic. I thought about trying to clone it but I got 5 more seeds to play with. I'm just wirried about the growth yet to come. Getting full in there.I can't wait to harvest and get this box produceing on a regular bases. I think I spoiled my self with my last round cause I CAN'T STAND THE CRAP PEOPLE ARE SELLING HERE!! Terrible. Its either ,looks good, smells good, tastes good, big bucks for it and it don't get you high cause its harvested earily or it dirt weed that tastes like shit but gets you a little higher than the high dollar stuff. I know its grow around here cause I run in to fresh stuff now and then, just wish where ever it came from knew how to harvest better/proper


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

barcodelxix said:


> Well, I just fliped the light today for 36 hour dark period befor the light goes back on. I never done this before but from what I have read it seems to be pertty good.Theye are all doing great except the Cloud 9. Ii is so bad looking its not worth taking a pic. I thought about trying to clone it but I got 5 more seeds to play with. I'm just wirried about the growth yet to come. Getting full in there.I can't wait to harvest and get this box produceing on a regular bases. I think I spoiled my self with my last round cause I CAN'T STAND THE CRAP PEOPLE ARE SELLING HERE!! Terrible. Its either ,looks good, smells good, tastes good, big bucks for it and it don't get you high cause its harvested earily or it dirt weed that tastes like shit but gets you a little higher than the high dollar stuff. I know its grow around here cause I run in to fresh stuff now and then, just wish where ever it came from knew how to harvest better/proper


 well u r on the right track now. Nobody cares about the bud u smoke as much as u do....thats why I grow my own!! That and I know what is in/on it...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have my shed covered with visqueen. I went from 2 layers to one, and light increased.
I now have greenhouse film, and cut strips of each and compared it for light transparency, and the visqueen seems to block a noticeable higher percent of light and color.
I wonder if I should switch it out now, or just wait till next years outdoor grow.........?!?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackberry kush


A guy I talked to said," dont grow BBK for personal".
I asked why.
He told me wont get you high, just looks good.

I am here to tell you it got me high and gave me the munchies. I know I shouldnt be eating custard filled donuts...lol but they taste so good!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice Bassman, I was also checking you posing in your album  Looks like you are about to start laughing in one of em! lol.



bassman999 said:


> Blackberry kush
> 
> View attachment 1843905


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice Bassman, I was also checking you posing in your album  Looks like you are about to start laughing in one of em! lol.


 Looks like you made my pic look better...thanx DST!
I am gonna look for the pic where I was bout to laugh.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

DST that might be just me straining to look as big as possible....lol


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

I just blew it up, all credit is yours.



bassman999 said:


> Looks like you made my pic look better...thanx DST!
> I am gonna look for the pic where I was bout to laugh.





bassman999 said:


> DST that might be just me straining to look as big as possible....lol


lmfao!!! nice one. I'll still think of it as you about to laugh though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

DST said:


> I just blew it up, all credit is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 depending on the pic u r thinking of I might have been.


Looks like Shishkaberry and Blackberry Kush are the same strain except mom and dad switched?

Blackberry Kush
*Lineage: Afghani Mother x DJ Shorts Blue Berry*
*Shishkaberry*
*Lineage: DJ Shorts Blue Berry Mother x Afghani Father*
Does switching mom and dad really change the strain?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2011)

I've heard the same thing about the Shishkaberry and Blackberry. I'm happy to hear you like the Blackberry as much as I do.

I am trying to solve a problem I'm now facing. I never got my 1K ballast back from dude because I found out when I visited his place that he no longer has it. After things very close to getting violent he offered me a 1K MH ballast and $50. I'm not a fan of violence anymore so I took his offer but now have a HPS bulb and a MH ballast 
I don't know if I should buy another HPS ballast, use the bulb that I have and sit on the MH ballast until it sells? Or, should I try to sell my bulb and buy a HPS conversion bulb to use in the ballast I now have?
The downside to the HPS conversion bub is that they don't produce nearly the total lumens of a HPS with the conversion being in the 105-120k range and the HPS at 150k. They do claim to have a better PAR rating but that is something I have no way of testing.

Any thoughts?

There is another option I suppose which is to buy a 'warm MH' bulb that has a color temp rated at 3000 kelvin and use the MH ballast. 
Here is the info on that bulb:
SunMaster Warm Deluxe Grow Lamps emit balanced light similar to a 3000 ° Kelvin source, making them ideal for all phases of plant growth while ensuring more natural growth patterns occur in most species. Its enhanced orange-red component promotes flowering, stem elongation and germination while a rich blue content assures healthy vegetative growth. 
SunMaster Warm Deluxe lamps surpass all other HID sources in PAR Watts - the most objective measurement of total light energy available for photosynthesis. Available in 400 and 1000 Watt horizontal and 1100 Watt universal burning versions, these bulbs are for use in equivalent Wattage metal halide fixtures equipped with a mogul socket with positioning slot. 
SunMaster measures artificial horticultural light in Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) Watts. While lumens are based on the eye sensitivity curve of human beings, PAR Watts objectively measure the total Watts of light emitted by a lamp in the spectral region that plants respond to. They account for the nutritional value of light and are a direct measure of the light energy available for photosynthesis. 105,000 lumens.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

I think if it was me in the long run it would be better to buy a new ballast and sell the one you got.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2011)

That was my first thought and plan but then started looking into other options. Most didn't make any sense for my setup but I thought the Sunmaster sounded like it might be a decent option. I'm still leaning toward buying a HPS ballast though. I see some on Craigslist for decent prices so I may go check them out.
My whole intention was to be able to light the 40x80 space with a single light and I don't know how much better a 105,000 lumen light will be than the 90,000 one that's in there now. that's what it was rated at anyway when new but only has a couple cycles on it now.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 18, 2011)

If it were me Dez, I'd probably cut my losses and either sell it and put it towards a new HPS or, if coin's not too big a deal, keep the MH for whatever may come and get the new ballast. Either way, I'd stay away from the conversion, bulb. I understand that things can be adapted to work in other equipment but I like to keep things more straight forward and not play around.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

Dez, so basically that sunmaster warm deluxe doesn't put out many more lumens than some six hundreds if I'm reading what you're saying correctly. I understand the difference between par and lumens, so where does the sunmaster lamp stack up as far as par is concerned with a six hundred is the question my mind asks. If you're not going to get much more benefit from that 1k than you would a six hundred, then I would opt for a regular mh lamp to go with your mh ballast, might as well get as many lumens and as much par radiation as possible. Why, in my humble opinion, waste the electric to run a 1k, not to mention the heat produced if you are not going to get much more benefit to your plants than a six hundred would provide...am I making sense?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

i think this exo cheese joint is good, headsup, you are not making sense to me, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Whats going on guys, 1 1/2 pages and two pics of pr0n.........sheesh, if you want something doing.....

brb


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a new batch of beans in dirt and three colombian gold clones that are about to be transplanted into party cups after nine days from being cut. As mentioned before I took my last sour cream bean out of the coco and put it back between some paper towels in the hopes it will sprout a tap root. My other seed babies should they decide to poke their heads out of the dirt and grow are another critical+kali mist, my second go at growing another shackzilla, good yielder and lovely smoke and lastly there is an og18. My last attempt with an og18 ended up with seeds somehow, I think it got splooged from a hermie I had pop up on me that I didn't see until my grow had beans all in it. Has anyone grown reserva privada's og18?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2011)

I hear you guys and am thinking I'll pick up another HPS ballast and sell this MH. I opted to run a single 1K as opposed to two 600s in here mainly for the reason of having a single heat source and since I have the mover I figured, why not?
In hindsight, it wouldv'e been less pain in the arse to just hang the second 6 in there and call it a day. Might get hot in there when spring comes though with two bulbs burning.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

DST, I'm agreeing with you guys, dump the 1k, don't spend the money on that sunmaster bulb, get a real six hundred ballast that will burn both lamps. Do your plants really need more than 50k lumens when in veg? I'm more interested in getting all the lumens out of the hps lamp much more than the mh. I veg my plants under t-5's for weeks before putting them under my big lights and rarely do I run my mh's for more than a week.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just for you DST


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

dez post on cl and someone might want top do a straight up trade.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 18, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> DST, I'm agreeing with you guys, dump the 1k, don't spend the money on that sunmaster bulb, get a real six hundred ballast that will burn both lamps. Do your plants really need more than 50k lumens when in veg? I'm more interested in getting all the lumens out of the hps lamp much more than the mh. I veg my plants under t-5's for weeks before putting them under my big lights and rarely do I run my mh's for more than a week.


I also use Flouros for veg. What I'm trying to do here is to properly light my flower tent by putting a 1K on my mover because a single 600 will not cover a 40x80 space. Even on a mover it would be marginal at best IMO. I have two 600s right now but am only using one because only half the tent is full at the moment. I have stuff in veg and in the humidity dome that needs to get rotated soon in order to achieve a harvest once a month which is the goal here.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

Not much new from two days ago but here's a few pics for the club.

The chocolopes even though they have given me nothing but head scratching as to what they like are really starting to put on the weight. I'm starting to think they may give the super skunk a run for total weight when finished.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

Dez, please refresh my memory if you will. Are you using the whole 40x80 space for flower and if so how many plants do you have per half of your space? If you are striving for a once a month harvest I would opt for two six hundreds instead of a thousand on a mover. Can you put both six hundreds on your mover? How are you spacing out your plantings? Meaning how many new plants do you put in your tent at a time and how often? Is half the tent entering its fifth week when you put in your new batch of girls?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm with HU.
I still have my original 600 mH bulb (Sunmaster Cool Deluxe mH conversion bulb) from almost 3 years ago.
Used it for one full veg cycle, and fought heat the entire time.
In an open room, would have been easier to handle, but my 4x4x5 tall grow box was overwhelmed and needed AC to make it livable for the plants.
I now veg under standard FL tubes (a mix of 6k and 2.7k colors), and think they do as good as the mH, or better.
I keep my mH around only as an emergency bulb, and to zap the girls for a week or so near the end to stimulate resin production, but only because I already have it.
I usually just wish I hadn't spent $100 on it and bought nutes & supplements, or a spare HPS bulb.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2011)

hell yea....




very nice.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

When I veg I too use a combination of lamps in my tent. I use two 6500k for blue light and then 4100k which emits both red and blue light. I also agree that my t-5's do a better job of vegging a plant than a six hundred. Not this grow but my last one I used only my mh's for vegging to see the difference. The fluros kept the plants much more compact than the mh's, so now I don't waste my electricity using them to veg.

Edit, thanks genuity.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Gotcha HeadsUp. And wow, nice and quick on the photos guys. Here's mine, wife just got back from a long day at work so might not be around too long....anyhoo, some jar pr0n.










premature outdoor.










Casey Jones





Exo cheds.






peace.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

nice variety, and nicely trimmed nugs! DST


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 18, 2011)

Very tasty looking buds, got some drying right now. Feels good to be filling the jars back up!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm about out.
Just a few bowls of kief, some crumbles, and some hash.
My back problems put me about a month behind schedule for a seamless overlap in grows.
But not this time.
The new girls are popping buds like mad now, and in about a week I'll be starting a new batch of babies.
If the Ganja gods & FSM will it, I will be perpetual from here on.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 18, 2011)

love the thread cheak out my 600 grow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2011)

In a PM, The Honey Drippers came up in the conversation.
Was doing a youtube search for vids to snag, and came across this gem:

[video=youtube;j0tAOIQiz-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0tAOIQiz-8[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 18, 2011)

That was great. Cotton Fields was a little out of place but hey! Did you catch if that John Paul Jones in that?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 18, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Would you just look at that ass! Long tim bro! Set that damn tent up and give it a shot, why not?


Exactly what I'm doing at the moment....got the beans soaking!!!!!


Heads Up said:


> Endls, it sure is good to see your avatar's ass around these parts again. For about thirty bucks you can get a cool mist humidifier from wally world, or a warm mist vaporizer if you're worried about temps. I'm not sure you could put it in your tent but it might be good to raise the humidity of your whole garage.


 Was thinking the same thing...try to get the humidity and temps somewhat ideal outside the tent....give me a better buffer for inside the tent.


duchieman said:


> Endls, I would consider something to get your pots off the cold ground. That cold will seep up into your roots I think. Either that or place the tent up off the ground. Wooden skid or something.


got the tent sitting on two inches of that styrofoam insulation shit.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2011)

few shots of the room...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That was great. Cotton Fields was a little out of place but hey! Did you catch if that John Paul Jones in that?


JPJ didn't start up with Jimmy until the 1960's.
Would have been cool if it had been him on bass in the old vid, though.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 18, 2011)

doobie brother yoo inspired me to make a 600 jingle. but cant figure out how to upload the thing on you tube bc theres no video its just audio. and it wont covert or some shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2011)

Genuity. Beautiful.

Headsup. I wouldn't be able to tell you haven't been doing scrogs for years.

Dez. You make me laugh. You seem like such a nice guy, and yet everything ends in violence. Who finds the near need for violence after a craigslist dealing. Maybe I'm just a pussy, lol. (i do realize not everything you do ends that way, just exaggerating for effect)

EDIT: I re-read your post and guess I misunderstood the first time. You went to a 'friends' house to get your own ballast and dude didn't have it anymore? I though you went to a strangers house and he had already sold the ballast you were interested in. lol, I'm just making everything come from craigslist these days. 

Speaking of which Hey D. I forgot to say, nice jars of herb. I can't beleive you got all those buds off craigslist, what a score. 



dababydroman said:


> doobie brother yoo inspired me to make a 600 jingle. but cant figure out how to upload the thing on you tube bc theres no video its just audio. and it wont covert or some shit.


If you got some kinda movie maker program from windows you can just put up a pic and add the audio and BAM you got a youtube compatable thingy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> doobie brother yoo inspired me to make a 600 jingle. but cant figure out how to upload the thing on you tube bc theres no video its just audio. and it wont covert or some shit.


If you use Windows, you can open up Movie Maker (a program that is built into Windows) and add a picture along with the song.
Once it's been dropped into the timeline with the audio you will have to move your mouse cursor over the right-hand edge of the thumbnail of the pic and left-click and drag it so it stretches out over the length of the audio clip.
Once that's done, just render it to disk, then upload it as a video to youtube.
The image (or images, if you want to do a montage) will show while the audio plays, so it turns it into a a "video" (through Movie Maker) that can then be uploaded to youtube.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> If you got some kinda movie maker program from windows you can just put up a pic and add the audio and BAM you got a youtube compatable thingy.


'Net sniped by the Mighty Jig Meister!!!
Good one!


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 18, 2011)

here some shots of the russian rocket fuel after chop still have a few weeks to go on the othe strains this finished fast


----------



## duchieman (Oct 18, 2011)

Check out this interactive strain tool. It's pretty cool. Could play on it for quite a while. 

http://www.leafly.com/explore

http://www.leafly.com/sativa/super-cat-piss


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think i just heard a pin drop.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Check out this interactive strain tool. It's pretty cool. Could play on it for quite a while.
> 
> http://www.leafly.com/explore
> 
> http://www.leafly.com/sativa/super-cat-piss


That is a pretty cool site. I know a good one if you are searching for lineage too

http://en.seedfinder.eu/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome find, duchie!
That's something that's needed.
Only thing I'm not fond of is that, as we all know, harvesting at different levels of ripeness can make a HUGE impact on everything from taste, smoothness, and effect.
But it does give a great idea as to how a particular strain might be for peoples needs.
Very cool


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy Fuck. I have to say the chemband is a success. One bowl gits me RIPPED. Buzzing inside my head right now. Very nice head high, spacey feeling, makes my my shut the fuck up but able to work at the same time. Glad I got a few beans left. Also Im sprouting some new ish tomorrow, Thai Super Skunk.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, I question it a bit to. Does seem a little far stretched. I was hoping it would have more lineage and breeder info. Stuff like that. I believe you can input info to it if you register.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That is a pretty cool site. I know a good one if you are searching for lineage too
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/


 I really should learn to read this thread in chronological order rather that last post first. I've been through that site quite a few times. It is a good one for sure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I really should learn to read this thread in chronological order rather that last post first. I've been through that site quite a few times. It is a good one for sure.


I was wondering if i got ignored for a reason, lol. Was gonna say something but didnt wanna sound like a whiny bitch. Oh well, too late..

Im still sick, woe is me. Ha mothafuckin Ha


----------



## duchieman (Oct 19, 2011)

I cut down my Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper today and as much as I want to go off about it I think I'll reserve myself for a good smoke report on it. If the scissor hash hit I did is any indication, and it was something like what you just described Bill, it's gonna be a good one. I did find a bit of bud rot in the inside of the main cola, about a third way down, but not more than a grams worth really so no biggie. She weighed in wet and trimmed, no stock, 155g, Should net me about 1.5 zips. Didn't get any pictures before I chopped her but I did get a vid of me trimming a bit of it. I'll get that up tomorrow when I get a chance. Tracking number says my new gear will be here sometime tomorrow so I may be a bit busy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I cut down my Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper today and as much as I want to go off about it I think I'll reserve myself for a good smoke report on it. If the scissor hash hit I did is any indication, and it was something like what you just described Bill, it's gonna be a good one. I did find a bit of bud rot in the inside of the main cola, about a third way down, but not more than a grams worth really so no biggie. She weighed in wet and trimmed, no stock, 155g, Should net me about 1.5 zips. Didn't get any pictures before I chopped her but I did get a vid of me trimming a bit of it. I'll get that up tomorrow when I get a chance. Tracking number says my new gear will be here sometime tomorrow so I may be a bit busy.


Sounds like a nice chop. Cant wait for a proper smoke report.

and sorry for going off, had a really bad day today, and i was trying to have a little fun, but maybe my humor didnt carry through.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like a nice chop. Cant wait for a proper smoke report.
> 
> and sorry for going off, had a really bad day today, and i was trying to have a little fun, but maybe my humor didnt carry through.


 Oh no Bill. You weren't going off and don't read my bland response wrong. It's all good here. I know you've been under the weather too. The other day I was dealing with migraines and as usual it was raining. I really should chart barometric pressure for the days I get one and see if I can back up my theory. Did you have a bad day cause your still sick or did something else happen to mess it up?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2011)

A quick pic update.
Let's see....
64 days since seeds were sown:



























A ways to go, but they are getting there.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm thinking that that nice pointy one in the middle is a Deep Blue, and possibly the one behind it to the left as well. And then, I'm going to guess that the very back left is a DB/JTR. 

How'm I doin? Looking great man.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Things moving along indeed Doob's. I think I see the DOG, looks like it will pull something for ya! Is that a little mh light glowing on it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like a nice chop. Cant wait for a proper smoke report.
> 
> and sorry for going off, had a really bad day today, and i was trying to have a little fun, but maybe my humor didnt carry through.


No one here thinks ill of you, bc!
I'd have replied right away, but drifted off to sleep after my post.
I sleep about 4 to 5 hours a day, and sometimes it catches up to me when I least want it to.
I added the website (and the one duchie supplied) to my "Cannabis" folder of my bookmarks.
I love pouring over stuff like that to see what I'm missing out on!
Awesome stuff!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm thinking that that nice pointy one in the middle is a Deep Blue, and possibly the one behind it to the left as well. And then, I'm going to guess that the very back left is a DB/JTR.
> 
> How'm I doin? Looking great man.


Spot on, duchie!
And the Deep Blues are already showing purps in the leaves, thanks to cold temps.
With a little AC towards the end of them, I think I may have a colorful harvest this next time.





DST said:


> Things moving along indeed Doob's. I think I see the DOG, looks like it will pull something for ya! Is that a little mh light glowing on it?


It's a 100w CFL in the 2500k range.
Thought I'd give her a boost since I slowed her down with improper potting early on.
But she is starting to come on and, by the looks, it will have a nice kola when all is said and done.
Can hardly wait to taste these girls!
(hmm... don't repeat that to my wife  )


----------



## duchieman (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yeah! Two points. sssssswiishhhhh! On that note, it's bed time. Tomorrow. Peace out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 19, 2011)

Packing garden you got there Doob.Bro. ! Love the look of a full group shot


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Oh yeah! Two points. sssssswiishhhhh! On that note, it's bed time. Tomorrow. Peace out.


That was a 3-point shot. 
Sleep well, duchie.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Packing garden you got there Doob.Bro. ! Love the look of a full group shot


Thanks, Cindyguy!
I planted 17 seeds, and 9 were females.
I'd have been in trouble if any more had turned out female. They sure filled out the box nicely.
That's Club 600 genes & breedersboutique genes in action!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

When it's in the last couple of weeks I would personally remove that light away from it. The kushes prefer the colder dryer temps to finish and they won't stretch anymore at that stage. I need to get a few decent cfl's, the ones I am using are all 23w and are real hot because they are just normal house lights. Wish I hadn't broke my 300w cfl 64k! doh!



DoobieBrother said:


> Spot on, duchie!
> And the Deep Blues are already showing purps in the leaves, thanks to cold temps.
> With a little AC towards the end of them, I think I may have a colorful harvest this next time.
> 
> ...



Night night Duchieman, we justy had hail stones, uploading vid


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

[youtube]t-1dVL80E9E[/youtube]


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 19, 2011)

I have bud rot! i thought this grow was going to well so far about 3 colas affected including the biggest 1 in the groom, so to combat it i've increased airflow through the groom and knocked the dehumidifier up another notch and removed as much of the affected area as possible, i'll post some pics later


----------



## indecline (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone that has used a scrog, when is the best time to a let them grow into the screen? 
Ive got 9 month old clones which I have been lst'd a little by hand as they grow to keep them low and spread out. not sure if its best to add a fixed screen or one that can be adjusted in height.

*wake'n'bake*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome vid, D
I love that greenhouse!
I'd probably want to live in mine if I had one.
Paradise.
*and thanks for the info on the light removal! I'll make sure to keep an eye on the calendar so I don't space it out.


Sorry to here about the rot, 3eyes.
Seems a lot of that going around.
It's around 80% humidity here in Oregon, so I better be thinking about using the AC unit's dehumidifier option soon as the kolas close up on my girls. We work too hard on these birds to lose them to spores like this.


I'm of no help on the scrog, indecline, will have to wait for someone with experience at it.
But hope your wakey bakey is a good one!



*Time for me to "bake & snooze". Hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Sux man, indeed the spores are in the air at the moment...did you see the bloody trunk on the vidI posted. I hate the stuff.....good luck lad.


3eyes said:


> I have bud rot! i thought this grow was going to well so far about 3 colas affected including the biggest 1 in the groom, so to combat it i've increased airflow through the groom and knocked the dehumidifier up another notch and removed as much of the affected area as possible, i'll post some pics later


You have 9month old clones?? seriously, they must be trees by now. Or am I reading this wrong?

Anyway, I think it really dpeends on the strain. With something like a cheese you can start fairly small and train in through the first stages of flower, (providing you have big enough root space you will still yield) So basically, it will depend on the stretch of the strain in the first weeks of flower. imo.


indecline said:


> Anyone that has used a scrog, when is the best time to a let them grow into the screen?
> Ive got 9 month old clones which I have been lst'd a little by hand as they grow to keep them low and spread out. not sure if its best to add a fixed screen or one that can be adjusted in height.
> 
> *wake'n'bake*





DoobieBrother said:


> Awesome vid, D
> I love that greenhouse!
> I'd probably want to live in mine if I had one.
> Paradise.
> ...


Welterusten Doob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2011)

Just popping in to link this for those who aren't feeling so well:
(hope it makes you smile a little)

[video=youtube;WXwiUt8Qx2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXwiUt8Qx2I[/video]

back to sleep for a few more hours.
Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> love the thread cheak out my 600 grow


 welcome to the 600 and nice tent setup


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I have bud rot! i thought this grow was going to well so far about 3 colas affected including the biggest 1 in the groom, so to combat it i've increased airflow through the groom and knocked the dehumidifier up another notch and removed as much of the affected area as possible, i'll post some pics later


 I feel your pain, I had 6 plants affected by mold. I now tun my 70 pt dehumidifier at full bore all night from 6-7pm till 10-11 am. I run high velocity fan and 1 wall fan and a tower fan at high at all times now. I broke a few stems, but they r fine and (knock on wood) no more mold for me.
Good luck with it!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 19, 2011)

On a more uplifting note I came across this news story. It's nice to see there is still a glimmer of decency left in the world.

http://news.yahoo.com/jon-bon-jovis-charity-restaurant-opens-us-200357606.html


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel the pain too, it's such a bummer when you see your plants suffering after all the tender loving care we try to give them. Beside the dreaded spider mites, which by the way for those who remember, are gone, heat and humidity at the wrong times are absolute killers in my humble opinion. Speaking of heat and humidity it's been miserable here for the past couple of weeks but a cold front is starting to roll through, the rain is gone the temp and humidity are both going down and it's supposed to be beautiful the next week. Highs in the low seventies, lows around fifty. Now this is what winter should be like.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great link HU!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Dez, please refresh my memory if you will. Are you using the whole 40x80 space for flower and if so how many plants do you have per half of your space? If you are striving for a once a month harvest I would opt for two six hundreds instead of a thousand on a mover. Can you put both six hundreds on your mover? How are you spacing out your plantings? Meaning how many new plants do you put in your tent at a time and how often? Is half the tent entering its fifth week when you put in your new batch of girls?


Yes, I will be using the whole 40x80 for flower since I have a 2x4 tent for veg. Right now there's 7 little ones in half the tent and I just finished setting up the 9 plant RDWC in the other half so when the soil plants that are currently running in there hit the end of the fourth week there will be 9 going into the hydro half. Once the soil plants are finished I will put another 9 plant RDWC system where they are so I will have 9 buckets in each half of the 40x80 tent and a single 1000 on a mover to cover them. If I used two 600s, I wouldn't need to use a mover IMO and I think it wouldn't be very beneficial to use it in that case. I could be wrong since I haven't tried that but I think the extra intensity would be offset by the fact that the plants wouldn't be recieving the intense constantly.

Each time I harvest one system I will be immediately putting new plants back into it so I should be harvesting half of the tent every 4-5 weeks (approx. 9 plants).

I have a feeling 9 plants will be too many for half of that space so I might be cutting it back to 6. We'll just have to see how it plays out I guess.

I ordered up a new 1K HPS ballast today and put the MH up for sale. I'll be keeping a single 600 though as a backup or for a vertical if I can find room in my garage for another tent.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2011)

Time to see the Dr. and then get the kiddos so I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 19, 2011)

Dez, one of the really cool things about what we do, it's all one big ongoing experiment and we hopefully learn as we experiment. I'm not a big believer in the you must do things this way line of thinking, I want to learn for myself. Whatever you decide is the right decision for that particular grow, it's what I do. For the first time I'm doing a scrog and already I see a couple of things I've done that will be corrected and not repeated next attempt. Like you I'm wanting mature plants back under the hps as soon as this batch is finished. The colombian gold clones are out of the humidity dome and under a t-5 and I'm hoping to see them reaching for the light in a day or two. The shackzilla popped up yesterday, the og18 this morning and by noon the critical+kali mist. Into the tent under my t-5's they go.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yes, I will be using the whole 40x80 for flower since I have a 2x4 tent for veg. Right now there's 7 little ones in half the tent and I just finished setting up the 9 plant RDWC in the other half so when the soil plants that are currently running in there hit the end of the fourth week there will be 9 going into the hydro half. Once the soil plants are finished I will put another 9 plant RDWC system where they are so I will have 9 buckets in each half of the 40x80 tent and a single 1000 on a mover to cover them. If I used two 600s, I wouldn't need to use a mover IMO and I think it wouldn't be very beneficial to use it in that case. I could be wrong since I haven't tried that but I think the extra intensity would be offset by the fact that the plants wouldn't be recieving the intense constantly.
> 
> 
> Each time I harvest one system I will be immediately putting new plants back into it so I should be harvesting half of the tent every 4-5 weeks (approx. 9 plants).
> ...


 I have heard the mover allows the use of less light, as it gives the intensity of more light, but without burning them . What I mean is you can put the light(s) lower and not worry about burning and drying tops.......
I have never used a mover, but thats what a friend of mine does, and says it works.

My question is how fast does the mover go and are all movers the same speed, or is it adjustable? Looks like I need to do a lil research.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more about that. The last time I ran two 600s in a similar size space I had temp issues and had to run AC. I'm hoping that having a single heat source this time will help with that enough to where I dont need the AC. I do have a better exhaust fan now so maybe it would've been okay now but by buying the 1k I can sell a 600, break even and I still have a 600 sitting for something else


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2011)

There are different movers with different speeds. Mine uses a 3.5rpm motor but there's another version of mine that has a 7rpm, I think. Mine has a knob on it that adjusts the amount of time that it stays stationary at each end too. I keep the light closer to the canopy when using the mover too, like your friend.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

Woof! 

Howdy 6


----------



## ghantron (Oct 19, 2011)

Question: "I got a few girls goin, nirvana strains, several which i have grown in the past. This time however I'm seeing much less/slower trichome development. Im in 3rd week and it looks to me like i may have hit the P or K to hard. Any one have any insight as to which, or maybe a trace deficiency, but i doubt it. Thanks"


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

ghantron said:


> Question: "I got a few girls goin, nirvana strains, several which i have grown in the past. This time however I'm seeing much less/slower trichome development. Im in 3rd week and it looks to me like i may have hit the P or K to hard. Any one have any insight as to which, or maybe a trace deficiency, but i doubt it. Thanks"


 clones from others, or from different seeds? Is your grow environment and media and nutes the same as before?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder if this would be a good thing in my tent? I have a 4x4x7ft tent btw.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Light-mover-Light-Track-System-4-Reflector-/220874375185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336d238011

I could run a single 600 and make back the money for this in a single cycle or so on energy from a 2nd 600



* shnkrmn that dog looks great!! 


*


----------



## Paperhouse (Oct 19, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


It's like a snowball!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 19, 2011)

Itzhardasaroklol, Might be a bean or two but nobuddy cares.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2011)

(candy kush x chemD-og) #1


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2011)

@ Bassman - That price is cheap for a mover judging from what I have seen. The chain drive seems cool but 20 minutes to travel 6' is crazy! Mine takes just a few minutes to travel the 6' rail it's on. I wonder if all of the newer ones move slow like that? I wonder if it's any better or just different, you know?

I got mine used along with some other stuff I bought from a guy.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 19, 2011)

I am higher than I've been in a little while right now 
A buddy dropped by to pick up some stuff and we smoked some of the Blackberry Kush and I had just eaten an oatmeal "canna" cookie. Now They have both kicked in pretty good and it's getting harder to type, LOL. Blackberry Kush, mmmmmmmm..........


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

haha good to hear Dez 

Loookin good G, yuuuuum.


Bass, I agree with Dez. I think that may too slow to REALY keep the light close with the intensity, the one I have only takes about 45 seconds to go 8 ft. 

I may have to take some spooky night time pics lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you know that when a leaf has light shined on it, it continues to go through the photsynthesis process for 6 minutes after the light source has been removed. So techinically as long as you replaced the light source prior to that 6 minutes being up, the plant/leaf would have uninterrupted photosynthesis as if the light had been shining on it the whole time.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 19, 2011)

my friens chpped a male plsnt and threw it in a black trash bag. he opended it to show me, to find out wwa still growing

o yea at it was but a week or so later


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Did you know that when a leaf has light shined on it, it continues to go through the photsynthesis process for 6 minutes after the light source has been removed. So techinically as long as you replaced the light source prior to that 6 minutes being up, the plant/leaf would have uninterrupted photosynthesis as if the light had been shining on it the whole time.


Iv always wanted to try out some kind of strobe like light, but its bad for the ballasts and the bulbs. It would most likely be more efficient if the equipment was built for it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> my friens chpped a male plsnt and threw it in a black trash bag. he opended it to show me, to find out wwa still growing
> 
> o yea at it was but a week or so later


Its amazing what plants can live through.


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 19, 2011)

anybody here have any opinions of barneys farm blue cheese///////// el alquimista/////////////and spicy white devil


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> @ Bassman - That price is cheap for a mover judging from what I have seen. The chain drive seems cool but 20 minutes to travel 6' is crazy! Mine takes just a few minutes to travel the 6' rail it's on. I wonder if all of the newer ones move slow like that? I wonder if it's any better or just different, you know?
> 
> I got mine used along with some other stuff I bought from a guy.


 Glad I asked b4 I bought it. I had no idea how fast it should move.



Dezracer said:


> I am higher than I've been in a little while right now
> A buddy dropped by to pick up some stuff and we smoked some of the Blackberry Kush and I had just eaten an oatmeal "canna" cookie. Now They have both kicked in pretty good and it's getting harder to type, LOL. Blackberry Kush, mmmmmmmm..........


 BBK FTMFW!!


whodatnation said:


> haha good to hear Dez
> 
> Loookin good G, yuuuuum.
> 
> ...


I am in the market still, but will research more. 
I wanna see the spooky Halloween pics...please!!



billcollector99 said:


> Did you know that when a leaf has light shined on it, it continues to go through the photsynthesis process for 6 minutes after the light source has been removed. So techinically as long as you replaced the light source prior to that 6 minutes being up, the plant/leaf would have uninterrupted photosynthesis as if the light had been shining on it the whole time.


 I knew they didnt need constant light, and didnt know the info to say it. 
Thanx for that, crazy how long the light affects em...really makes the mover seem more necessary now!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, how's things guys. Reading your posts about light movers and bill, that post about the photosynthesis going for 6 mins, got me brainstorming. See if you can picture this. Something like a mic stand only bigger, maybe, with a good solid base and a fairly rigid pole. This is placed in the middle of your tent. Then you would have to fabricate something to fasten your light fixture to is to it overhangs your plants, like a street lamp. Then picture that poles base having a motor in it, like an old antennae motor for a TV tower, that rotates that pole that your fixtures attached to, going over the top of your crop like a clock. 

Now after typing this, I'm picturing something similar only it hangs from the top of tent instead. Doobie, Trademark this for me. Clockworx Light Mover. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey, how's things guys. Reading your posts about light movers and bill, that post about the photosynthesis going for 6 mins, got me brainstorming. See if you can picture this. Something like a mic stand only bigger, maybe, with a good solid base and a fairly rigid pole. This is placed in the middle of your tent. Then you would have to fabricate something to fasten your light fixture to is to it overhangs your plants, like a street lamp. Then picture that poles base having a motor in it, like an old antennae motor for a TV tower, that rotates that pole that your fixtures attached to, going over the top of your crop like a clock.
> 
> Now after typing this, I'm picturing something similar only it hangs from the top of tent instead. Doobie, Trademark this for me. Clockworx Light Mover.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Sorry duchie lol I may be a lil stoned to follow


----------



## duchieman (Oct 19, 2011)

Hard to draw with a mouse but heres a rough drawing. Two examples. X1 and 2. The only hurdle I'm hitting is cord twisting up so I think it would have to alternate clockwise and counter clockwise.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a done deal! We be Rockin it by two mon! And, waiting for the White Widow to finish up.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats a beautiful sight duchie 



Seen these?


[video=youtube;PHcquGHzvJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHcquGHzvJI&feature=player_embedded[/video]

http://hightimes.com/video/nico/5697


Hahaha the dude at the end of the vid got hit by the light lol. Commentary bla, but those are pretty cool. Is this kinda what you had in mind?


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good duchie, I'll bet your excited about that. About your idea, It's been around for a long time. They used to have em and they were called a sun circle. At least I don't think they make em anymore. Couldn't find anyplace selling them on the net except for replacement motors. But here's a link to something very similar.

http://www.4hydroponics.com/lighting/HIDaccessories2.asp?ItemNo=solarRevolution


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 20, 2011)

Those are some trippy light systems man. You'd think that would make the plants stress out or something. Made me dizzy just watching.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2011)

A teaser 

Sour D almost 360* scrog came out to 574g from the 600w  ... TM








Zoooooom!











EDIT: Heres a before and after just for kicks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2011)

Dual tents are rockin' it, duchie!
I always dig seeing those color temps side by side like that.
Like x-mas lights.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

There ya go, same idea. I sure wouldn't want it crapping out on me without me knowing. Nice looking Sour D whodat. Well, I gotta hit the hay, done a lot today and I'm beat. Have a good one gents and catch ya's later.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Dual tents are rockin' it, duchie!
> I always dig seeing those color temps side by side like that.
> Like x-mas lights.


Ya, it's pretty cool. I was just checking out the MH conversion bulb that came with the bundle. I have to email the retailer tomorrow cause the HPS bulb they sent is faulty. I threw in a working one I have to confirm the bulb. It's the only thing I'm complaining about though. The tent is actually better quality than I was expecting. While my older tent has welded metal corners, the newer tent is better in every other way. First off it's more a canvas than the poly like material my old one is made of and second, it comes with a big fold back on the front that opens to a viewing window and I didn't know that when I bought it so that was a bonus. Oh, and the other thing, and not sure if this is a plus or not, but they sent me a dimmable ballast instead of the regular one I ordered. Don't know what that's about but can't look a gift horse in the mouth, right?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2011)

Could scale back the watts for early veg, when high output isn't needed, then wick it up as the plants grow bigger?
Either way, it's a bonus. 
Sleep well, duchie.
I'm heading to sleep early, too. Had physical therapy today, and tomorrow I drive up to Portland for my 6-month doctor's visit.
Hope everyone has a good night on this side, and a great day over yonder across the Big H20.
Peace


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the faulty bulb duchie but the dimmable ballast works out nice  Also glad to hear the tent is nice. The viewing window sounds great  I was thinking of cutting out a section of my box and sealing it back up with a piece of plexiglass so I can see without opening the doors


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2011)

Night to you both.
Good morning to you folks on the other side  Hope you like the morn pr0n. Im off to sleep as well,, midnight crew over and out.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 20, 2011)

WHO DATTT nice fat nuts on that lady. Hit me up bro


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning guys and gal, or evening and good night. That video with the light movers is hilarious at the end, I can't believe they actually kept that bit in, guy gets a good wallop, hehe. Adn I agree, would make me dizzy looking at those things. And someone, please water those plants that look like they are about to drink themselves to death....

Whodat, spectacular results my friend. I just weighed in double what I thought I would with the cheese so I and a few others are happy campers. Off to chop down some of the outdoor, it's just getting too cold here. Even with the greenhouse heater the frost warning indicator on the dehumidifier is still coming on.

Much love to the 6double.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW, whodat!
Bee-e-a-utiful!
Had to pop back in after the Sour D teaser.
Great job again!

Will be popping back in & out for an hour or two.
Snoozed in the computer chair for an hour, so not as tired as I'd hoped for.
But give me a hard time if you find me posting later than 2-hours from now! Please! 
I need my beauty sleep for tomorrow's journeys.
*Just* when I think I'm _out_, they _*pull*_ me back in!

[video=youtube;UPw-3e_pzqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

Good luck at the Doc tomorrow Doobie. Now GO TO BED!!! hahaha

hope the outdoor girl doesn't act up on you D.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

You lot still up, bed! Nowwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2011)

Evening to you, jig!
Watching junk on netflix while I enjoy a chocolate Frosty from Wendy's.
I've been playing the bass a lot these last few weeks, and making new progress.
Also getting super close to nailing down a unique signature sound with my GT-10B.
I'm going for the sound of a Rickenbacker 4002 on steroids when all knobs are turned to 11.
Gives room for lots of great sounds from the guitar with just tweaking the knobs while playing.
About 95% there, just need to add a touch of sustain to it for those longer note suspensions, and a little more punch in the bass frequencies (without being muddy).
So close.
Will be doing more bass cover vids soon.
So many songs, so little time... 

*edit:
I'm almost done with my chocolatey treat, so bed is not far behind, D 
Feeling sleepy again, so will take your advice, and get to sawing logs.
Goodnight, and good day!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

sheeeeeeeeeeiiit whodat.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats a beautiful sight duchie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO he did get hit by it lol Thats the first time ive seen those but they seem like a major expense and a pain in the ass... But thats just me

Who Dat im loving that Sour D your breaking my heart here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol I need to weight my Grape Soda its so tasty im kinda going threw it fast already done with my littlest jar......
But my Viet Kong Chemo should be ready to chop by Next week I took pics today but didnt put them on my computer yet (I might do that now actually Cigarette then ILL BE BACK)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

making my head hurt just watching that vid lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 20, 2011)

Heres V.K.C. Day 62 Getting Her Fade On. Now One thing i will say is i tried to pull off some dead leaves but almost all of them didnt want to let go. I basically had to tear a branch off to get them off so im leaving them even the dried up ones didn't seem to wanna let go besides a few on the bottom and i know she needed some water









and a 12/12 from Seed Red Cherry Berry from Barney Farm I cant wait to try her ive been wanting to try this strain for a while so i said what the hell and put her in 12/12 from seed going on 53 Days now She has a Kandy Kush next to her but i didnt wanna take pics of her. Maby tomorrow ill get some better close ups of all the girls





EDIT: The Two Girls Right Next to the RCB are in party cups The one in the back is Critical + and the other is Blue Widow


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 20, 2011)

Top O' the mornin' to all...or whatever part of the day it is for you. It is an absolutely gorgeous morning in my little home town. The cool weather has arrived, at least for a week, and it's energy conservation time for me. Fifty five degrees, humidity in the upper forties and going down. My a/c is off and only the fan on it is running and my room is a couple of degrees cooler than normal. My babies in the tent are greening up and shackzilla is showing her first true leaves.

Genuity great looking plants, keep us posted please. Duchie, that is a very pretty specimen, what is it? I also think you should give photography lessons. Whodat, I bow before your presence. I showed my girls a picture of your girls to give them an idea of how beautiful they will be when they grow up, I hope they listen.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty girl you got there hotsause.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 20, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Pretty girl you got there hotsause.


 Thanks HU HOW THE HELL YA BEEN lol havent talked to u in a while


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2011)

I just found a yankee address scribbled on a slip of paper, i fear that this means i owe someone beans still, not sure which of you it's for but maybe you'll find something in the post before too long


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

That was probably mine but I've moved so I'll just send you my new address. Thanks!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I highly recommend that you watch the video on the page I just linked. It's embedded and I don't know how to get it up here. If anyone knows I'd like to learn how. Anyway, powerful commentary directed at the White House. When it was done I was almost beating my chest ready to go a round, and I'm not a fighter. 


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/44968225#44953513


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

oh well I tried...
Great video Duchie!!


I dont know how they sleep at night without the booze....lol


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Evening you crazy kats! Just popping in to get away from trimming freaking leaves...how many leaves do outdoor plants grow!!! freaking loads ah tell ya. All day and I got 2 done. I'll get soem pics up in a bit, just libering my fingers down with some gentle typing.

Peace. DST


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> oh well I tried...
> Great video Duchie!!
> 
> 
> I dont know how they sleep at night without the booze....lol


I know eh? Talk about throwing landing punches. After all these years in my life I have finally got rid of the stigma of having to have a beer at the cottage, or during the game, or out at the bar, etc, etc, etc. It almost seemed that it wasn't worth doing if there wasn't any beer. For the past couple of years now I've stayed pretty much right off booze, other than the odd Guinness or other import, every couple of months or so, after a festive meal type thing. I'm proud of this fact, as I am that I quit cigarettes over a decade ago too. Wow this pot sure does cause you to make bad choices and do bad things.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I just found a yankee address scribbled on a slip of paper, i fear that this means i owe someone beans still, not sure which of you it's for but maybe you'll find something in the post before too long





duchieman said:


> That was probably mine but I've moved so I'll just send you my new address. Thanks!


Dann Duchie... don't try and steal my seeds, lol. Coincidentally I have moved too since I sent you that address tip top. I'll be sure to get the correct address to you right away, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Dann Duchie... don't try and steal my seeds, lol. Coincidentally I have moved too since I sent you that address tip top. I'll be sure to get the correct address to you right away, lol.


What? Whatid I do? Look at you calling the kettle black.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahahaha. That made me literally laugh out loud. Wifey turned around to look at me even.

Morning everyone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hahahaha. That made me literally laugh out loud. Wifey turned around to look at me even.
> 
> Morning everyone.


Lol this reminds me of a time when my lady walked in on me reading some of these post in a english accent(sometimes i can't keep it in my brain) when i read ppls post they all have their own accent.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting T.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was talking to a neighbor about just this last night. He doesnt deny the idea of weed being good for you, just says that it isnt for him. He said he tried it once and once someone put it in a brownie and didnt tell him.
I have to agree, nothing worse than being drugged without knowing about it.
That aside said it made him too tired and non-motivated. I told him there are different types...sativas wont make you tired necessarily.
We agreed that it isnt for everyone, but ppl should have the choice.
He was surprised that there are numerous cannabinoids(spelling) and that some are actually anti-psychotic can help with blocking cancer cells and one of the best meds for muscle spasms MS etc....

See the problem is ppl have been brain washed and have no facts...thats the way the govt wants it!!

Anyway I am donr ranting....time to take some pics smoke and trim....later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Interesting T.


Lol, or weird


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

Grape Ape


I open my pics in Paint....wow!! I put them here....Hmmm.......


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

I have ms and pot helps me keep my symptoms to myself.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

Grape Ape

Purple Dragon






I am using these pics to tell if they are ready to pick....


Mr West, I am glad you find some relief from symptoms with your med of choice.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting because some people associate thoughts and memories based on one of the senses, smell, vision (most popular), sounds - possibly what you base memories on, just a random thought.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, or weird


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> I have ms and pot helps me keep my symptoms to myself.


What strains do you find most effective?

Looking good bassman






 
cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

Blackberry


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Trimming action from today...from the 600 in the sky.




























































DST


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 20, 2011)

My Yield and Smoke Report 

*Strain: Grapefruit Haze aka Grape Soda*
* Growth: She was growing good but i was slacking and didn't transplant for a while due to space issues in veg but as soon as she hit flowering she took off*
* Nutes: Super Soil*
* Yield: 63 Grams
Bag Appeal: Hairy as hell. Alot of Decent size nugs not to fluffy but then again not the most compact ether
Smell: She smells almost identical to Querkle with a bit more of a grapier/piney smell. Almost Like Plushberry, Querkle, and Romulan smell all together. Umm yea
Taste: Hasnt had a good cure yet but she somewhat taste like her smell but you get more of the soapy taste after a hit then a fruity taste but that could change with the cure
The High: The high is very much a racey head high. Give me a pleasent sensation in the back of my brain it feels like(If that makes since) I think the high last around 1.5 Hours - 2 Hours. After the 2 hours it moves down to the Body leaving you with the unforgiveable munchies. Also a bit of a drowsy feeling but that depends on how much you smoked.






Didnt take any new pics i probably will later it looks the same though
 *


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

strong sativa type stone such as cheese do it jus the right combination. I can smoke it all day and at bed time im ready for bed lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2011)

haha I like the "6" you made in the last pic. There you go again D, harvest never seems to stop at your place hehe.


Afternoon 6 hundo peeps


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 20, 2011)

How goes it Who Dat? Hows D town treating u


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2011)

I try to have fun when I'm reading posts and use the voices from The Simpsons, Family Guy or famous movie characters.
Sometimes, everyone talks like a pirate, or a russian or, my favorite set of voices to use for post reading: the guys from Dethklok.
But I am weird, so, there's that. 

Also the characters from Scooby Doo cartoon, Flintstones, and Yogi Bear.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Tha t just makes me wonder who you think is who........faf.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mr nice


sorry for 1 at a time guys, I am having trouble with camera and this is easier for me


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> How goes it Who Dat? Hows D town treating u


It goes good sause  My bad for not hitting you up in a while, but Iv been quite busy and it aint gonna stop anytime soon... I will have some free time in december maybe lol,,, naaaa I'll get at you before then. D-town,,, the D stands for douche j/k but Im not a huge fan. 
Hows G town treating you?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Tha t just makes me wonder who you think is who........faf.


When we're character in the band Dethklok, everyone wins 
Usually I just pick one characters voice for everyone, like we're all different parts of that character's Id, talking amongst ourselves.
We are the Id.
The 600 is the Ego.
And RIU is the Super Ego.
No?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mango



Does anyone have an opinion on weather any of these strains are done.....


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2011)

id be smokeing this one,now if it was me.......
done bassman.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2011)

genuity said:


> id be smokeing this one,now if it was me.......
> done bassman.


He's right-sharpen your scissors and get your bowl ready.


DST
another outstanding harvest





 
cof


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 20, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks HU HOW THE HELL YA BEEN lol havent talked to u in a while


I survived the recession and moved into depression but only as far as finances, everything else is great. I still try to read every post on here, my morning starts with coffee a cig and the six hundred until my lights come on at six. Now that I have a lady in my life I don't spend as much time here as I used to. I'm here, I just don't post as much as before. Great lady, is very cool with my hobby and always tells me to get my smoke on before kicking my ass in casino. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

Throwing up gang signs now are we D?

What up Wally? I see you lurking. 

Always nice to read your posts Heads Up. It's a shame you aren't posting as much... but for good reason. Glad you have a lady in your life.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

I found a weird thing today. There are 4 different links to my first grow journal. They are all different lengths, and have slightly different names. Wtf is up with that? I'm not upset or anything, just confused as all get out.

Bassman. 3 votes for done.

EDIT: Check it:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150272-diy-closet-dwc-grow-first.html - 1161 posts
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209516-jigfreshs-grow-1-diy-closet.html - 485 posts
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209512-jigfreshs-diy-closet-dwc-scrog.html - 358 posts
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209514-jigfreshs-diy-closet-dwc-scrog.html - 344 posts

Something strange is afoot.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like i've got the rot under control  walked into my groom earlier and was immediately overcome by a fruity cheesy smell so not long now


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2011)

went ahead,and put the 400MH back in,now i need one more,for the other side.
what i really need to do,is put this dam mylar up.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice room bro. Those plants look so happy!

I'm supposed to be working right now... that's why all the posts, haha. I don't want to work.

Got a new stove today WOOT WOOT!!! No more holding up the oven door with a portable oil furnace. (just one more small step towards non-white trashedness) Now I gotta do something about the old couch on the deck, lol.

Here's a song. It's short and reminds me of very happy times.
[youtube]lw-4obF2ftQ[/youtube]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 20, 2011)

Throwin up the 6 ahh shit lol Haha made me chuckle there D. Nice haul on the outdoor bru!!! Looks like some fire

Just stopping in to say hello my old friends. Been trimming weed now for a month solid and am all but sick of the very sight of it  I see colas in my sleep  lol. 

This weekend will be the biggest trim fest ive ever seen. Id love to show you guys but im hella nervous about bringing the cam along. The good ole ganja bus can be smelled from a few hundred feet away  Its LOUD to say the least. Just getting ready for a 72 hour straight trim session to clean her out. Wish me luck  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 20, 2011)

genuity said:


> went ahead,and put the 400MH back in,now i need one more,for the other side.
> what i really need to do,is put this dam mylar up.


Looking good G i like the trellis system you have rigged up there. Cool shit brah  1BMM


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you jigfresh for the kind words. I forgot how nice it was to have a really good woman in my life. I think too after gaining so much help from so many people and now after almost two years of being on this thread and seeing time after time what everyone is capable of growing it's just not necessary to chime in all the time but like I said I try to read every post...unless I've been out of touch for a week or so then it's just too many posts to read so I'll read a few pages before the last page to catch up a bit. I'm pretty sure I'll throw my two cents into any discussion I feel I can offer a helpful suggestion or a different point of view. I start jonesing if I'm away from the six hundred for more than a couple of days.

Time for Countdown with Keith Olberman.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok guys I am gonna chop a few 2nite
I am lazy....didnt chop anything. tomorrow Ill chop the Mangos


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok guys I am gonna chop a few 2nite


Just decided that did ya?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Just decided that did ya?


With some help from the 6


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh crap. There goes that short attention span again. That reminds me. 

Thanks for the compliment Heads Up. The girl in the shot is a White Widow. Ironically, she's one of the femm seeds I won from that photo contest. 

Should be caught up now.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey I have exactly 420 likes right now...lol
That deserves a bowl of grape ape I think


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats!

[video=youtube;rsj53H4x3nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsj53H4x3nI[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

Morning guys, I have exactly 4,442 likes, lol. MY wife is very proud, FAF. I was trying to catch it at 4200 but that was a big fail. I didn't tell the wife that though, hehe.

Well, another flying visit as I am off to park my arse out in the greenhouse again. Wish me luckski!

Peace, DST


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all. I have a question for ya`s. My tent should arrive in a few days and I want to setup right away. I will be using my 600hps and just would like to know what will the best lighting schedule be? (eg 12/12). I have never grown indoors before. It will be a bag seed sprouted in rockwool cube the planted into coco. Also haw far should the light be from the newly sprout? My 600hps is made by GE Lighting and the packaging says Luca Grow on it and as for my reflector I have know idea what its called. But its fairly big and has 2 globe holders on it. I will be using 1 globe for veg and plan on running 2 for flowering. Not sure if this is a good idea or not. My tent is small, 1.2x1.2x2.0. I would like to try and grow 2 plant but unsure if it`ll be ok. 

All help/ideas/suggestions welcom and appreciated.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll check back in on sunday, I'm off to st. augustine for the weekend. Going to catch some of that southern high school football tonight. Happy and safe weekend to all.

Peace


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> It goes good sause  My bad for not hitting you up in a while, but Iv been quite busy and it aint gonna stop anytime soon... I will have some free time in december maybe lol,,, naaaa I'll get at you before then. D-town,,, the D stands for douche j/k but Im not a huge fan.
> Hows G town treating you?


 Yea i know what you mean Ive been busy as hell lately 2. Its all G Double OO D Good get at me when you can. lol this area is..... i don't know boring as usually but sometimes boring is what you need to get shit done


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> Hi all. I have a question for ya`s. My tent should arrive in a few days and I want to setup right away. I will be using my 600hps and just would like to know what will the best lighting schedule be? (eg 12/12). I have never grown indoors before. It will be a bag seed sprouted in rockwool cube the planted into coco. Also haw far should the light be from the newly sprout? My 600hps is made by GE Lighting and the packaging says Luca Grow on it and as for my reflector I have know idea what its called. But its fairly big and has 2 globe holders on it. I will be using 1 globe for veg and plan on running 2 for flowering. Not sure if this is a good idea or not. My tent is small, 1.2x1.2x2.0. I would like to try and grow 2 plant but unsure if it`ll be ok.
> 
> All help/ideas/suggestions welcom and appreciated.


Hi Min. Two questions. What do you mean by globes? Is it a cool tube? And two, what do you have for fans/ventilation and filter? And three,  What are those plants under now?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Congrats!
> 
> [video=youtube;rsj53H4x3nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsj53H4x3nI[/video]


 Thanx haha, I havent watched that cartoon in sooo long!!


DST said:


> Morning guys, I have exactly 4,442 likes, lol. MY wife is very proud, FAF. I was trying to catch it at 4200 but that was a big fail. I didn't tell the wife that though, hehe.
> 
> Well, another flying visit as I am off to park my arse out in the greenhouse again. Wish me luckski!
> 
> Peace, DST


congrats, you have a few more likes that me lol. Have fun in the greenhouse



Min8040 said:


> Hi all. I have a question for ya`s. My tent should arrive in a few days and I want to setup right away. I will be using my 600hps and just would like to know what will the best lighting schedule be? (eg 12/12). I have never grown indoors before. It will be a bag seed sprouted in rockwool cube the planted into coco. Also haw far should the light be from the newly sprout? My 600hps is made by GE Lighting and the packaging says Luca Grow on it and as for my reflector I have know idea what its called. But its fairly big and has 2 globe holders on it. I will be using 1 globe for veg and plan on running 2 for flowering. Not sure if this is a good idea or not. My tent is small, 1.2x1.2x2.0. I would like to try and grow 2 plant but unsure if it`ll be ok.
> 
> All help/ideas/suggestions welcome and appreciated.



Welcome to the 600!!
1.2x1.2...we are talking meters? you could do 12/12 from the start if you want, but they wont produce as much.
If you could put up pics of your grow gear, or some links we could help you better.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanx the freaxin lord, finished for another day. I know why badman has a diesel trimmer, ffs!! 

However, after a joint, 2 bongs, and a inch of Glenlivet (thanks Don!) the World is looking some what more amber all round.

Right, another inch and then ready for the night.

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2011)

Good Friday all. I always start feeling better, mentally, when Friday comes along. Sampled some Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper this morning that's been drying for a few days now and I'm really pleased. I have another in flower right now and she is beautiful, and I'm real happy that I took 4 cuts from her that are working on roots now. Man, I wish I had a male of these. I only have a limited number of seeds and I'm not sure I want to plant them all just to look for a male. 

Sounds like your priming yourself for a night out D. Either way, have a good one. 

[video=youtube;dnqxbdnzlhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnqxbdnzlhw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

DST said:


> However, after a joint, 2 bongs, and a inch of Glenlivet (thanks Don!) the World is looking some what more amber all round.


[youtube]fY3ATmNPtWI[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

when you been stuck in a small greenhouse the whole day the urge to go out is intensified some what, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

listened too, anbd freecordered....nice!


jigfresh said:


> [youtube]fY3ATmNPtWI[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad you liked it D. Go stretch those wings.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

Stretchin ma lungs at the moment, lol.

here's some pics from today......

Think I should try a reveg? faf...






Eh up, whats going on here...






Still trying to figure out what this is, not sure if it is a headband as well....frosty, but more leafy, lot of PM,,,grrr, and lots of Catepillars popping their heads out (and getting chopped off as well. Quite dis-heartening to see all those nice fat nigs that I threw away...aw well, plenty more.






Some shwag






The late finisher, but absolutely pillar free, (as far as I can see) PM free, and fungus free. Just a few of the things I have had to deal with. Inside is bliss!






I tried at the start to keep everything seperate, and I pretty much have, but it was getting a bit too much on the concentration front and I would find myself trimming sugar leaf over the fan leaf box and vice-versa.






Some of it hanging up....






Another 'ickoidicus






Aaaaaaaahhh. SLAINTE!






Peace and amber nectar inches to all,

DST

funny how amber is such a nice colour/color/kleur.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

So guys, I am itchin to flip the switch on my ladies just so i can have something to flower, it is starting to get boring around my place with only veg plants, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

I feel you there BC. Sometimes I want to do a perpetual grow just to always have nice buds to look at. It's such a shame I only get to see nice big buds every 3 months or so.

D... that looks like a lot of work. Good stuff. Looks really pretty. And nice score on the Everclear... I'm guessing the grain alcohol fairy had a stop by your place. Did you have to leave a tooth under your pillow or anything?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry for posting so much this morning, but I'm happy to be alive. Had a scare at the house last night with a massive gas leak. If it would have happened when we were sleeping or away, house may have blown up. I'm still pretty scared. Knowing you could totally be dead is a freaky thought.

So that is not my reason for double posting. Here's what is: I just had a look at the girls in the closet as lights are on at 10... and I noticed something I didn't expect to see. Trichomes!!! and quite a bit of them. I'm only on day 12 of 12/12 (nice ring to it). Do trichs usually show up this early. I remember them showing up round week 3 or even 4. They are pretty stacking all up near the buds. I guess I should take a picture. Anyways... is that normal? Or am I growing some super bud?

The herijuana has the most. Speaking of herijuana, where's cof? You good brother?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is what I was working on yday 

Grape Ape

Platinum

and the last one is Purple Dragon


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

close up of Grape Ape


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

oh well, wife is stuck at work for another hour....more whiskey and weed then....funny how they both begin with W. Well, not funny at all really, hehe.

Casey Jones spliff coming up, yum yum,

nice stuff bassman. global trimming been happening!


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

now that's a close up....


bassman999 said:


> close up of Grape Ape
> 
> View attachment 1848505


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Damn bassman. Those nugs look insanely dense. No wonder you had mold issues. Are they like rocks or what... do you think you could throw them through a window, lol. Do you have a favorite smoke among them?



bassman999 said:


> Here is what I was working on yday
> View attachment 1848484
> Grape Ape
> View attachment 1848485
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Damn bassman. Those nugs look insanely dense. No wonder you had mold issues. Are they like rocks or what... do you think you could throw them through a window, lol. Do you have a favorite smoke among them?


 Thanx I was working on making them more dense this run.
I havent even tried tre dragon yet, between the grape ape and Platinum I would say the Grape ape is more comforting if that makes sense, but the platinum has a more narcotic effect and a denser smoke plus I really like the taste.
I guess I am saying I dont have a favorite, except to say that the blackberry is a nice daytime smoke

I am glad you caught the leak and didnt blow up!!
What was leaking?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry for posting so much this morning, but I'm happy to be alive. Had a scare at the house last night with a massive gas leak. If it would have happened when we were sleeping or away, house may have blown up. I'm still pretty scared. Knowing you could totally be dead is a freaky thought.
> 
> So that is not my reason for double posting. Here's what is: I just had a look at the girls in the closet as lights are on at 10... and I noticed something I didn't expect to see. Trichomes!!! and quite a bit of them. I'm only on day 12 of 12/12 (nice ring to it). Do trichs usually show up this early. I remember them showing up round week 3 or even 4. They are pretty stacking all up near the buds. I guess I should take a picture. Anyways... is that normal? Or am I growing some super bud?
> 
> The herijuana has the most. Speaking of herijuana, where's cof? You good brother?


glad you and the fam are safe! always scary when things go in a deathly direction. was that from the new or old stove?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry to heat bout the PM and caterpillars DST....what a wast of good pot


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Makes sense on the smoke description.

We had the stray cat in the back bathroom while he recovered from getting his balls removed (poor fella). The dryer is back there. Somehow he knocked the gas hose off the shut off valve. I know right, how the fuck does a gas hose just pop off. Anyways, the valve was just spewing gas for probably 15 minutes, maybe even 30. I smelled it in the living room, even with the bathroom door closed. When I went in the back it was scary as fuck. You could hear the hiss and the smell was sooooooo bad. I was sure the little cat would be dead, but he was ok. I had to get him out of there. We put him outside, and put all the indoor cats in the shed. Opened all the windows and waited for the gas man to show up. I was dizzy and lightheaded and nauseus. Not fun. Now I have a feeling like my house is a death trap (even though it's not)

Anyone want to come over for a visit? lol



bassman999 said:


> Thanx I was working on making them more dense this run.
> I havent even tried tre dragon yet, between the grape ape and Platinum I would say the Grape ape is more comforting if that makes sense, but the platinum has a more narcotic effect and a denser smoke plus I really like the taste.
> I guess I am saying I dont have a favorite, except to say that the blackberry is a nice daytime smoke
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern LG. Weird coincidence that I got the new stove the same day.



littlegrower2004 said:


> glad you and the fam are safe! always scary when things go in a deathly direction. was that from the new or old stove?


And just so you guys remember that I grow weed, here's a pic of the early bird trichs on the herijuana: (pretty much 3 of the same pic, just with different light)

*DAY 12*


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

The sepia pic makes me think if they had weed in the Old west it would photograph like this.....
I have wanted to try Herijuana for a while now, now you have my interest really peaked!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

I do my workouts 1 body-part per day.
Anyway I have said that I try to work out again. I know I am all broken, but It actually helps me still
Anyway I am hitting arms tyoday.
I havent hit arms in like 3 months at least, and noticed how small they are now. 
I have forgotten just how good a mood I get in from hitting the weights!!!

Anyone who is physically able, do some sort of workout or exercise too....you will thank yourself for it now and later.....
Now back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2011)

I am glad you & Mrs. J-fresh are safe!
Gas leak is a spooky thing, for sure.
Once it gets noticeable like that, you never know what will set it off (other than spark or flame, but from where, and when).
It's bad enough to hear when one of us gets busted, would hate to hear someone was hurt.
Glad you're still with us, jig!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 21, 2011)

What is your malt of choice?



DST said:


> oh well, wife is stuck at work for another hour....more whiskey and weed then....funny how they both begin with W. Well, not funny at all really, hehe.
> 
> Casey Jones spliff coming up, yum yum,
> 
> nice stuff bassman. global trimming been happening!


Oh, Glenlivet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Do trichs usually show up this early. I remember them showing up round week 3 or even 4. They are pretty stacking all up near the buds. I guess I should take a picture. Anyways... is that normal? Or am I growing some super bud?
> 
> The herijuana has the most. Speaking of herijuana, where's cof? You good brother?


I had some White Widow last year frost up immediately like that.
And my last grow the Northern Berry was like that, too.
Just got frosty as all get out, even on the undersides of the leaves.
If it's like that for your girls, you're going to get some gnarly smoke when they're ripe & ready.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

Riu is out locking peoples threads... whats going on?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm... which ones?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hmm... which ones?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412071-growitup-greenhouse-2011-a-20.html#post6499888


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

glenlivet among many others, I prefer spey valley whiskeys, dare i say it, they are smoother and not so heavy as the island whiskeys which people always associate with deep peat flavours, not really my cuppa. 



shnkrmn said:


> What is your malt of choice?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Glenlivet.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

glad we're indoors then...


billcollector99 said:


> Riu is out locking peoples threads... whats going on?


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2011)

jig do your cats sleep in the growroom or something?, i'm pretty sure i have seen hairs on your buds before, get some wax on them bitches!

they in soil or the hydro setup? i'm in coco and the base nutes that i use throughout don't seem to make them frost up much, when i add a bloom booster the frost stacks up, maybe that could have somethign to do with it.

herijuana looks like it will be nice smoke.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2011)

Seems like it's all of cruzer 101's threads.
Did he piss someone off?


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

pee'd in someone chips and told them it was vinnegar....


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

DST said:


> pee'd in someone chips and told them it was vinnegar....


 maybe he gave out some cat-piss weed that had real cat-piss on it....lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2011)

some strange things happen on here with regards to mods getting pissy, no doubt it will have sorted it's self out in the morning.

how is everybody tonight?,i'm craving a nice joint.

i got a nice surprise yesterday, somebody give me a joint of the lemon skunk i grew last year, not smoked it yet but i can't wait, looks and smells amazing. i can't believe i let this cut go, it is the frostiest weed ever!. it was from a bagseed my friend found 6 years ago, we had no idea what it was but thought it suited the name lemon skunk even though that strain hadn't been released yet, made my day anyway.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2011)

DST said:


> pee'd in someone chips and told them it was vinnegar....


That's a good one!
Oh, man... that's eff'ed up!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

ghb said:


> jig do your cats sleep in the growroom or something?, i'm pretty sure i have seen hairs on your buds before, get some wax on them bitches!
> 
> they in soil or the hydro setup? i'm in coco and the base nutes that i use throughout don't seem to make them frost up much, when i add a bloom booster the frost stacks up, maybe that could have somethign to do with it.
> 
> herijuana looks like it will be nice smoke.


It's funny (well not really funny, but you know) I have a ton of cats in the house... but all those hairs you see on the buds are carpet fibers. It's rediculous I know. It probably adds at least 30% to the trim time removing all of them (or at least 90% of them). There is no carpet in the room... i guess the big ass fan I have sucks it into the room. I need a smaller grill to cover the opening.

They are in hydro and I'm using the same nutes as always... however now that I think about it. I am using the gold line of dutch master nutes instead of the advanced line. The gold line does not call for any added Potash unlike the advanced line... but I already have the potash bottle, so I'm still using it. Maybe it's the added K. I don't know if it has to do with it, but I left them in Bushmaster for a couple days this round... usually I only do 24 hours. I think they got around 60 hours this round.

I'm very much looking forward to smoking herijuana. Never had it before.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2011)

Jigfresh

A mesh filter will stop those fibers.

I just looked at two heri's currently in bloom and they look very similar to yours.........but mine are on day 25. She seems to like what you're doing.
It's a strong, sleep inducing smoke for when you're ready for bed.
I'm breeding the two in bloom-deep blue, romulan and a deep blue/jtr. There are 5 boys with big balls currently in bloom to play with




cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 21, 2011)

sausage fest!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

I've never seen boys all grown up like that. They look so wild... so different than the girls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2011)

Hickory smoked bacon sizzling in a hot pan...
Flap jacks puffing up on a hot griddle...
Eggs any way you like them popping & crackling in hot butter in a cast iron pan...
The morning smell of freshly baked blueberry muffins...
A filet mignon wrapped in bacon being broiled to bloody perfection...
The smell of a donut shop when you open the door and walk in...

There!
That's for mentioning chips and sausages and having none to offer!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

That is so mean. hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2011)

I have used the last of my kief/crumbles/hash and had a few lower branches with duffy popcorn on them that I trimmed off and dried.
It was from two of the Deep Blue/Jack the Ripper/and? plants
Only 42 days since turning to 12/12, so not expecting miracles, but they do the job for nausea/appetite/attitude.
Not yet much for aches & pains, or sleep, but 3 out of 6 ain't bad.
Wasn't that a song by *Meat Loaf* (just like mom used to make it. Mmmmm...)?


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Oct 21, 2011)

*My Burmese Kush Lady at 7 weeks flowering! My first DWC plant ever! 18gal Reservoir with 4 4inch air stones! Advanced Nute's! Enjoy!*


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Hell yeah swamp... when I saw you posted in my subscription list I just KNEW it was gonna be pics of DANK. That shit looks amazing. Props.

How you like DWC?


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 21, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hi Min. Two questions. What do you mean by globes? Is it a cool tube? And two, what do you have for fans/ventilation and filter? And three,  What are those plants under now?


What I mean by globes is just the normal hps 600w which go under a batwing reflector. Not a cooltube. As for fans, I don`t have any yet as my tent is yet to arrive. Im thinking of getting a fan like this:
to hook upto a homemade carbon filter (which is yet to be made. Not sure on what fan to get for the intake either. Atm the seeds are under a 2ft fluro. 1 has just spouteded today.


bassman999 said:


> Welcome to the 600!!
> 1.2x1.2...we are talking meters? you could do 12/12 from the start if you want, but they wont produce as much.
> If you could put up pics of your grow gear, or some links we could help you better.


Yes I am talking meters. I will definetly post pics of the setup once my tent arrives and I get it all setup as I will be needing all the advice/comment and help possible as i`ve never grown indoors before.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Oct 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hell yeah swamp... when I saw you posted in my subscription list I just KNEW it was gonna be pics of DANK. That shit looks amazing. Props.
> 
> How you like DWC?


*
Thanks JigFresh!!! I really like DWC compared to dirt. I get faster growth and im hoping bigger yields. With DWC i dont have a mess from using dirt all the time and that's a BIG PLUS! I have two more plants in 18 gal reservoirs and i think the next two will yield better, i seem to have these next ones dialed in better. But only time will tell and im gonna hang in there 1 plant at a time until i master the DWC. *


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2011)

I just popped in to say, I love growing MJ 

that's it, good night all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

Green Dragon tincture was a success, 1ml gets you a very nice relaxing high, 3 ml is wayyy too much imo, so i have figured that MY correct dosage should be 2ml, or 1/2 a tsp.

using 5 grams and with this dosing (2 mil) gave me approx 20 doses.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 21, 2011)

Bill, I was just telling my wife today I was going to make your tincture soon. Maybe this weekend, actually. Here I come, 151


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Bill, I was just telling my wife today I was going to make your tincture soon. Maybe this weekend, actually. Here I come, 151


I was actually starting to doubt it till I took the 3X dose today, and then went to Target, man can I say what an experience that was. The colors were so bright and intense it wasnt funny. I def think the type of herb you use will have a huge effect on the final outcome. MMM some Green Dragon with a pure Satty strain would be verry nice


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm gonna see how the Cheese works... should be lovely.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;uukV5-cBcEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uukV5-cBcEE[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 21, 2011)

Heres a sample Bud i took of Viet Kong Chemo she has some nice buds on her and smells like Lemons/grapes im kind of confussed on the name i figured she would taste and smell a bit different but i like her





















Some leafs i clipped off the sample FROSTY AS A WINTER DAY  im high


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey everyone. I was just getting ready to sit down to a nice bowl of this Deep Blue X Jack The Ripper I've been smoking today. Every time I smoke some before I come on here I'm too high to respond to all the great post going on. Thought I better get this over first then I can get my high on while I catch up some more. 

So much to mention but foremost Jig man! That's pretty freaky shit to go through and I could imagine the scare and then the paranoia afterward with a bunch of doubt. Glad the whole family is all good and that kitty escaped ok. 

I did a little set up and played around some. bassman, the black and white's for you. I'm going to crop in on it when I get a sec.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

Morning 6double, couldn't sleep so early rise. Thankfully no trimming today I think. Gotto feed them ladies though and do some serious up potting. Lovely pr0n from everyone as usual.

PEace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

Long overdue:

http://news.yahoo.com/iraq-war-over-us-troops-coming-home-obama-212231415.html


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Long overdue:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/iraq-war-over-us-troops-coming-home-obama-212231415.html


Yes. That is great news. I could imagine it's a big sigh of relief for you guys. One less useless thing to focus on. Yay!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *My Burmese Kush Lady at 7 weeks flowering! My first DWC plant ever! 18gal Reservoir with 4 4inch air stones! Advanced Nute's! Enjoy!*


thanks for the pr0n injection, no need for tube8 this morning, damn lovely looking stuff.

is that one plant?, she's a biggun!



curious old fart said:


> Jigfresh
> 
> A mesh filter will stop those fibers.
> 
> ...


cof what is the second male from the left?, i think i like the balance between stretch and size of the flowers, it looks like it would make nice dense buds for breeding. dito on the mesh filter, it slows the air down but only slightly, also helps prevent light leaks a bit too.



DST said:


> Morning 6double, couldn't sleep so early rise. Thankfully no trimming today I think. Gotto feed them ladies though and do some serious up potting. Lovely pr0n from everyone as usual.
> 
> PEace, DST


up at 6, or is it 5? i'm confused on time zones atm. that whiskey don't agree with you no? i sometimes get like that after a few rums


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

Relief is always tempered with knowing sometimes troops are pulled out from one declining conflict to be placed into an escalating one elsewhere.
Would be a dream come true if we could all stay out of shit for a few generations.

*But I'm glad they'll be home to be with family & friends soon.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes. You make a good point Doobie. 

Hey ghb, I was eyeballing that same male. We could throw a girl in their and we'll have Tube6. No? ha.ha? 

Ahg. So quiet night guys. What's everyone up to? What do you guys do when RIU's slow. 

Me? I'm listening to some great old Album classics on The Legacy Radio and I follow the link for live365 to hear 128k. You older guys will love it I think. The DJ is a bit goofy in that he doesn't seem to be familiar with the material but the stuff he's playing is great. 

So while I've been doing that, I've been updating my thread so pop on by and check it out if you like. Just follow the peace sign. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

I just recorded some video footage of the garden and am just now uploading it to the hard drive so I can edit it and get it up on my youtube account.
Been working on a drum line for a reggae project, so will be using it as background noise.
Will take probably an hour to get it online.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

don't mean to put you under pressure or anything Doob, but you got 35 minutes left....tick tock tick tock


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

Deep blue on the left and a deep blue/jtr is next to him (3 stalks).




cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2011)

all these lads been in flower the same amount of time yeah?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

DST said:


> don't mean to put you under pressure or anything Doob, but you got 35 minutes left....tick tock tick tock


Flippin' youtube is having a fit.
Says it will be 60 minutes before it finishes processing a little over 7 minutes of video.
Might finish quicker, but it's usually pretty accurate in it's estimates.
I have failed...



***In the time it took me to type the words above, it jumped up to 85 minutes processing time.
It's a conspiracy, I tell you!


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

lol. no worries. Off to do some shopping. the start of my portable dogscrog.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

Finito burrito!
*lots of Stoner Moments in the bat cave tonight.

[video=youtube;m4hSbsCGa7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4hSbsCGa7M[/video]


*it's 4:20am right now, so I better shuffle off to bed. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> all these lads been in flower the same amount of time yeah?


The deep blue/jtr's are at three weeks and the deep blue is in her first week. I'm doing perpetual and they are moved when they show their nuts.


cof


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hi Min. Two questions. What do you mean by globes? Is it a cool tube? And two, what do you have for fans/ventilation and filter? And three,  What are those plants under now?


This is the reflector I have that holds 2 Light globes. 


Mesurments of the reflector are 2ft & 2inches wide by 3ft & 2inches long.
As for the fans, I`m not 100% on which i`ll be getting.
And my seedlings (well only 1 actually sprouted atm) are under a 2ft fluro tube. All I can see it says its a 18w/33 coolwhite.

I`m thinking of running this reflector with just the 1 light globe (600w hps) to veg 2 plants and then run it with 2 globes for flowering.
I will be doing veg 18on & 6off and flowering 12on & 12off.
Will this be ok to do?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

blacksour bubble/caseyband at 8 weeks





I'm unable to get a pic, but some of the trichs are purple too.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

So does globe = bulb ???



duchieman said:


> Yes. That is great news. I could imagine it's a big sigh of relief for you guys. One less useless thing to focus on. Yay!!!


I'll believe it when it happens. The same administration also once announced how they would not interfere with state laws regarding mmj. Now they are cracking down in a major way. I just see this announcement as a chess move to get what they want from the iraqi govt.

I'll stop now... not a political thread here.

It's college football saturday... GO NOTRE DAME!!!

AND, it's me and my good lady's 5 year anniversary. I'm gonna take her somewhere special... like McDonalds, lol.

EDIT: CoF... those things look so wicked. Like you learned photoshop real good. It seems like it would taste like grape koolaid with all that purp. Awesome work.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'll believe it when it happens. The same administration also once announced how they would not interfere with state laws regarding mmj. Now they are cracking down in a major way. I just see this announcement as a chess move to get what they want from the iraqi govt.
> 
> I'll stop now... not a political thread here.
> 
> ...


Next year is election year. He's nothing but a campaigner, not a leader.

and what's the matter with taco bell?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice idea Cof. One of those XXL Chalupa's would be a perfect gift.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Nice idea Cof. One of those XXL Chalupa's would be a perfect gift.


Since it's your anniversary you can splurge!...just follow it up with a trip to Victoria's Secret....after a stop a your jewelers.


cof


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> blacksour bubble/caseyband at 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now thats a hybrid I'd like to house in my 600 tent. Awesome looking lady COF.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 22, 2011)

Seriously well done COFfer


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

WOW just WoW what an amazing bunch MMJ plants on display today!!
I gotta grow something spectacular now just to compete.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 22, 2011)

Great job on that there marry wanna plant cof. That's reeeeal purrrrty.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

So I have some seeds from the good fairy (thanx again) that I never sprouted......
I wanted a lil insight on them.
I have:
Dog S1
Psycho killer F2
Cheese Supreme (Bx2 x DP2)
What type ind/sat and in/out door is best for the different strains?
If anyone familiar with them could give a smoke report that would be awesome too!!

I had forgotten about these beans till I was cleaning my desk....lol


----------



## greenthumbsman (Oct 22, 2011)

here the autos that i figured id give a run of my blue cheese,spicy white devil , el alquimista mothers are beautiful clones are ready to go in to dwc buckest and start vegging for next two weeks then on the another round of BUDDING !!! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy anniversary, jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice plants greeny. I used to smoke Marlboro menthols, lol. I think that was the key to finally quitting... smoking menthols, hahaha.

EDIT: Thanks so much brother Doob. Appreciate it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

COF I just read that it has some purple trichs, man I wanna see that!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So I have some seeds from the good fairy (thanx again) that I never sprouted......
> I wanted a lil insight on them.
> I have:
> Dog S1
> ...


 From what I have gathered, the DOG has 2 phenos, one with more of a stretch than the other. The psycho killer is a more compact plant, and I dunno about the Cheese Supreme(Surprise)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

From the breeders boutique section of the sea of seeds website: http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique

Dog Kush S1

The DOG is a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the males flowers was used to pollinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain, like the parent, produces some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests have been done on the clone of one of the particular pheno&#8217;s that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband and all subsequent generations showed no sign of producing any males plant parts. There appear to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica-dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result produces a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era&#8217;s, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user. Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least. 2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. The latter is a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. The plants take well to most techniques, fimming, LST, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. A combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones with light brown hairs on curing. The more compact pheno also produces wonderful purple coloured plants given the correct cooler flowering temperatures. At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open. A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. The exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon. The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calves and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles. Half way through the joint you will have a nice warm feeling in your cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. The joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed. After 30 minutes you will still be as high as when you first had the joint. 

Psycho Killer F2

TGA Subcool Seeds&#8217; Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. Jack the Ripper is a Hybrid: Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x NL x Jack Herer x Romulan x Cindy 99BCGA. A true 8 week sativa Haze, the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week haze ever produced. We crossed our Deep Psychosis with Jack the Ripper. There seem to be a few phenos with this cross, one in particular is a lemon skunk knock out. The other leans towards a more fusty smell, musty, rich and potent. We have put the lines into two categories with the Lemon pheno seeds available and the more Fusty seeds available in F3 form. Both phenos have nice dark leaves with the Lemon pheno growing slightly smaller buds and the Fusty being a bit more robust in its architecture. Heavy trichome production as you would imagine with the genetics and, while the Lemon takes you up to a nice level, the Fusty pheno brings you down to couch level, so its good for rainy days and cups of hot chocolate. Both phenos produce nice yields with the strong, long-standing genetics of the Psychosis in the mix. A true choice for both personal growers, collective growers and for breeders looking to forge their own special lines. An excellent plant all round.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

*Happy Anniversary Jig and Mrs. Jig! * Have a great day!

Cof, you've got me all excited again. She looks great. 

Min. Thanks for posting the pic and link. The inline fan your looking at looks good but I haven't seen one like that before so not positive. It is coming from a hydro supply and it is a 6", which is a mistake I made not getting and only getting a 4". I don't understand the unit of measure for air flow used there either. I'm used to CFM, cubic feet per minute, here. 

About the reflector. I'm not seeing good things happening putting that in a tent. It takes up a large chunk of space and I think it's going to hold down a lot of heat. Even with circulating fans, which I recommend a couple, including an oscillating one, which I don't have, dammit!. They'll just end up blowing warm air around. You want the cool fresh air coming in the bottom and the warm stale air sucked out through you're filter/fan, at the top, ideally, where it'll collect. But that shield will stop that. 

I wanted to post the pic of the inline for everyone to see.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

I've jut had a big ccheesey joint and a half bottle of vodka so i'll pretend i know what's going on. Happy anniversary Jig.

Think i pulled it off, blended right in. Noone suspects a thing.

Romulan





Cheese





Just a clearer picture than last time really  autopots are fiddly but once setup and going are pretty good, the water has been in that reservoir for a long time, noones complaining about it though  and 4 different strains on the same res as well. I think i pulled it off. Jumped back to DWC for my January crop though, i've a good bit riding on it being bumper 

BSB x Casey





Twice the size as my normal scrogs with another 5 weeks or so of veg still to go, although might have to go in earlier than the cab is ready for, due to planes and that lot, but i'm aiming for say 10+ ounces, which is rather hopeful considering i've never grown this before other than it's polinated mother. If there's any of that colour to it though as seen by cof, it might be held with um, say a greater opinion by certain folk  Purple purple purple! I'd be willing to bet that 80% of toking non-growing folk iver here don't even know purple weed exists other than in it's namesake.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanx BC and JIG for the info...
I think I will sprout the psychosis this go.
So the cheese is a surprise huh....lol
I might go for some of them too, I do love surprises!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheese ent no surprise. sure it can knock me for six, but it's pretty much all i've grown and smoked for the past 2 years. I started changing things up a few grows back and while they are nice, they still don't compare to what i have oftenly drunkenly described as a face mugging. For comparison due to the size of the plant, DWC seems far superior in terms of growth


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought i had the mould/rot under control sadly not so have removed as much of the affected areas as possible and have opted to drown them starting now also cranked the dehumidifier to desert conditions, i'm gutted that they'll be coming down early as they will not reach full potential and weight but there should still be 2-3 on each 

P.s. i found £20 on the pavement earlier so it's not all bad lol


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

good luck 3eyes. Hope it works out for ya.

evening all, just enjoying the pr0n.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Finito burrito!
> *lots of Stoner Moments in the bat cave tonight.
> 
> [video=youtube;m4hSbsCGa7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4hSbsCGa7M[/video]
> ...


Your gardens rockin'! Your hard work is showing. My best guestimate is in about two weeks time some will be ready.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for chiming in, COF 
Not only are these new strains for me, but I did an extremely short veg period, so am in the dark as to what I should expect.
Even the early popcorn duff hits pretty hard, so am looking forward to trying some when it's ripe, dried & cured.
These have been very forgiving plants, and it has been the easiest grow I've had since before I had a clue on proper growing.
Very impressed!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

Saw that vid when I got up but waited for the right time to sit and watch it. It's looking great Doobie. My DB/JTR grossed 165g wet and trimmed, so 1.5+oz dry, and I'm not heading back half as much. In fact, this is the first in a while I'm not finishing the bowl. So there's your Quality. Grade A+++


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

3eyes that sux bout the mold, it hit us all hard this year for some reason.

Has anyone ever used food coloring to change weed color, like add it to nutrients?


----------



## nattybongo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey people. I've just invested in a 600w HPS light (dual spec bulb) w/ a digital ballast. I've had a friend recomend buying a heat shield for my HPS. Are they any good? I plan on using a airhood in the future.

http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/Lighting_Reflector_Heatshield.html


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

Doob, that is a nice garden u have there!! I dont know what you are growing in though? Did you build that grow cabinet?
Do those dual fans feed from outside? If so what do you do to keep light out?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> Hey people. I've just invested in a 600w HPS light (dual spec bulb) w/ a digital ballast. I've had a friend recomend buying a heat shield for my HPS. Are they any good? I plan on using a airhood in the future.
> 
> http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/Lighting_Reflector_Heatshield.html


 I can honestly say I have never seen a heat shield before. I am sure someone here has though.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> 3eyes that sux bout the mold, it hit us all hard this year for some reason.
> 
> Has anyone ever used food coloring to change weed color, like add it to nutrients?


I've heard about people doing this at harvest. What they do is cut a branch and put it into a glass full of colored water. Turns the buds interesting colors. I don't know how it would work with nutrients in the mix, and I don't think it would work at all in soil... maybe hydro, but you would need like a gallon of food coloring. I think the harvesting way would be the best. I seen pics of pink buds.

@natty... I don't know anything about those heat shields. I use a diy cooltube. I think most of us use either cool tubes or enclosed refelctors... however, someone once posted something about one of those heat shields. I don't know if they used them, or if they were asking like you. Lol, how's that for no useful information.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanx for the reply Jig, just looking for added bag appeal. Since I had mold issues I have used a super-duty de-humidifier. Anyway it keeps my temps at night way higher than they would have been. The coloring has all but stopped as a result....lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Doob, that is a nice garden u have there!! I dont know what you are growing in though? Did you build that grow cabinet?
> Do those dual fans feed from outside? If so what do you do to keep light out?


Hi bassman, and thanks 
The dual-fan unit on the left feeds from the cold night air while the lights are on, and I keep the day light out (night photoperiod for the plants) with a few vertical cardboard slats for light baffles that are painted flat black and are offset so that no light gets into the box.
The cool air is drawn across the tops of the plants, and the glass plate is barely above skin temperature when I put my hand up to it.
The cool air is drawn out of the box by the same type of fan on the other wall, and it gets ducted up into the sealed light hood which has a 265cfm squirrelcage fan sucking it all out and blasting it back outside through a ported window insert.
All DIY by me, and the growbox is made so that I can store hundreds of pounds of yet-to-be-unpacked household items on top of it since moving back to Oregon (and until we are back in a house).
It's inside dimensions are 48"x48"x60" tall.

As for plant variety, I was al cornfused when I narrated , so here's a list of what's in there and where in the box it sits.:

Front-row plants and the two other plants on the right-hand side (5 plants total) are all Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and?.
There is also a young clone of the huge DB/JTR/and? that's been in 12/12 for about 8 days now.

The remaining 4 plants are:
Deep Blue (F2)
C4/Casey
Herijuana
DOG

I bungled the narration pretty badly


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

nattybongo said:


> Hey people. I've just invested in a 600w HPS light (dual spec bulb) w/ a digital ballast. I've had a friend recomend buying a heat shield for my HPS. Are they any good? I plan on using a airhood in the future.
> 
> http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/Lighting_Reflector_Heatshield.html


I think you'd be as well served by spending that 13 on a good fan to blow across the tops of the plants to create air flow between the plants and the bulb.
But I've never used a shield like that, so I'm only guessing.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

I've read about those. I actually want to try one out. No need for one in a tube or hood but open bulb/reflector I've heard they're pretty good. Not for keeping heat down though, you will still have problems with that if your not equipped for it. All these things do are displace the heat from the hot spot right under your bulb, therefore from the plants right underneath, without light loss. 

So again. If your planning on a hood or cool tube, I don't think I'd bother. Just lift your light higher until you square things away. IMO.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2011)

You can make one DIY for next to nothing if you put your mind to it, too.
Pocket the 13, or spend it on mycorrhizae or towards a spare bulb.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> *Happy Anniversary Jig and Mrs. Jig! * Have a great day!
> 
> Cof, you've got me all excited again. She looks great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I think I will just keep the reflector for the room I am building and will purchase a smaller single unit (small batwing). Should I just use 1batwing and do 1 plant or will it be ok to use 2small batwings and do 2 plants? I`m not sure as the size of the tent is abit small.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2011)

.......................................
wtf


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I think I will just keep the reflector for the room I am building and will purchase a smaller single unit (small batwing). Should I just use 1batwing and do 1 plant or will it be ok to use 2small batwings and do 2 plants? I`m not sure as the size of the tent is abit small.


There's too many ways to go about it for me to tell you which way is best. I can tell you I have 2 1m2 tents, so slightly smaller than yours, and I have 1 600W in each tent. One is just an open reflector and one is a cool tube. If you can control your head then the open reflector is fine. I personally would never run more than 1 600W in my tent, unless I was doing a vertical grow which is a whole other discussion. How many plants you grow depends on the style and technique you choose to go. Some people here grow 1 or 2 large plants and some grow 20+ small ones. I average about 10 in mine. If your tent is in a coolish room with access to fresh air, you should be okay with an open reflector if money is and issue and a cool tube or enclosed hood is out of the question. Just make sure you have a decent portable fan or two in there to for circulation. 

Question. How many ballasts do you have?


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> There's too many ways to go about it for me to tell you which way is best. I can tell you I have 2 1m2 tents, so slightly smaller than yours, and I have 1 600W in each tent. One is just an open reflector and one is a cool tube. If you can control your head then the open reflector is fine. I personally would never run more than 1 600W in my tent, unless I was doing a vertical grow which is a whole other discussion. How many plants you grow depends on the style and technique you choose to go. Some people here grow 1 or 2 large plants and some grow 20+ small ones. I average about 10 in mine. If your tent is in a coolish room with access to fresh air, you should be okay with an open reflector if money is and issue and a cool tube or enclosed hood is out of the question. Just make sure you have a decent portable fan or two in there to for circulation.
> 
> Question. How many ballasts do you have?


I have 2 Sunmaster 600w ballasts. 
I just want to grow 2 plants without doing anything to them. 
This is the reflector I was thinking of getting as its way smaller and holds just the 1 globe.


Ok, I won`t run 2 of them as you say you wouldn`t. But will I be able to grow 2 plants well with just the 1 light in the reflector I just posted above?
I will one day get a cooltube but for now this will have to do as cash flow aint the best atm. Pumping all my time a $ into building a grow room.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2011)

I completely understand the cash thing. The reflectors a definite improvement. Not used to seeing the white. Again, about the plants, it depends on too many things. What you expect to get vs what you do. Lots of different growers with different techniques on this thread alone so check around and see what everyone's doing. You can see what I'm doing in mine by clicking on the link in my signature.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 22, 2011)

What is better regarding the coating on the reflectors, white or the silver hammer tone?
@duchieman, can you please post pics of your setup so I can get some ideas. I`d like to see the way you have things setup just to get some ideas.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 23, 2011)

This link will take you to a post in my first journal thread. In this post is pictures of my setup when I first got it. Then you can check out the rest of that thread if you like. For newer stuff, like I said, there;s a link in my signature for my new thread. 

The silver is more common is all I know. The only negative I've ever heard about white is tents that are lined white instead of mylar, but I know nothing of that either. 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/387947-duchies-little-big-top-under.html#post5150778


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

You're a good man duchie.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, with the tent that i`m getting which of these would ppl recommend I get? I will be running it as a 600w.
1

2

3


I`ve seen people on this forum run them all but what would be the best 1 for me to get to grow 2 plants in a 1.2x1.2x2.0 mtr tent?
I will be wanting to purchace 1 within the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

I think horizontally growing you would be better going for number 3.

Morning 600, hope you are well. I wonder what is up with CoreyB........wtf, lol.

Sunny Sunday today. Peace, DST


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for you input/reply. I will sit and wait to see what other have to say aswell. I will need 1 of these setup with a good fan to keep things cool as summer is knocking on my door.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

I would def be sitting, these bloody stoners can take a while to reply. Saying that though, I think most of them will agree with my choice as the favoured growing option (for horizontal) I know whodat uses cool tubes horizontally but he has weed growing out of every orrifice. From what I have heard the reflectors on the cool tubes are not optimum, but perhaps they have improved. Myself, I use Cool Tubes but I grow vertically. Roll youself a joint while you wait. Think I'll do the same and go and check on me stinky room.




Min8040 said:


> Thank you for you input/reply. I will sit and wait to see what other have to say aswell. I will need 1 of these setup with a good fan to keep things cool as summer is knocking on my door.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

Option 3 (like D says) is my vote. Guess you are so. hemisphere eh? Cricket fan by any chance, hehe.

Do you only have the 1 plant left outdoors D?

Here's a pic my wife took at the lake today. Have a good sunday everyone!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Lovelly Autumn/Fall pic Mrs Jig!!!!!

and yup, just the one plant left outdoors.....here's how they started off.....lol








jigfresh said:


> Option 3 (like D says) is my vote. Guess you are so. hemisphere eh? Cricket fan by any chance, hehe.
> 
> Do you only have the 1 plant left outdoors D?
> 
> Here's a pic my wife took at the lake today. Have a good sunday everyone!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

And at the end of their lifes...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

Vote #3 for choice #3.
Should give a nice coverage for two plants.
Make sure to get a fan to draw the air through the unit, and a glass panel to cover the opening. Some of those hoods don't come with one as a standard feature.
You can get away without the glass in the hood, and use a fan to suck the air out, but it is very inefficient compared to sealing it with the glass panel.
And you're in the middle of Spring, with Summer just around the corner, so it could get quite hot in a grow tent without excellent ventilation. 
You might even have to duct some cool air from an AC unit when the Summer hits full force.
Just my two cents, depreciated thanks to inflation.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Option 3 (like D says) is my vote. Guess you are so. hemisphere eh? Cricket fan by any chance, hehe.
> 
> Do you only have the 1 plant left outdoors D?
> 
> Here's a pic my wife took at the lake today. Have a good sunday everyone!!!


"*You must spread some Reputation around before giving rep to jigfresh's wife again.*"


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Vote #3 for choice #3.
> Should give a nice coverage for two plants.
> Make sure to get a fan to draw the air through the unit, and a glass panel to cover the opening. Some of those hoods don't come with one as a standard feature.
> You can get away without the glass in the hood, and use a fan to suck the air out, but it is very inefficient compared to sealing it with the glass panel.
> ...


I plan on getting the #3 hood with the glass plate. Is it better to suck the hot air or blow it? I was thinking to put a duct from outside the tent then into the tent and a fan just befoer the hood blowing thru and from the other side of the hood duct goin outside the other end of the tent.
Also thinking of putting a good fan on one of the bottom intakes of the tent and a carbon filter with a good fan sucking the stinky out via another top outtake of the tent.

Does this sound ok?
I`ve also got a portage a/c incase things get to hot in summer.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

To have the fan sucking the air is much more efficient.
265cfm is a good start for a fan (sorry, not sure if there is a more common metric equivalent for that amount).
With that, you won't need an extra booster fan, unless you plan on running a long bit of ducting.
But put the fan as close to the final exhaust away from the light hood, and you'll be fine.
Oh, and the exhaust out the top is great to get rid of the heat that will accumulate.
But no need for a fan on the bottom.
One up top sucking air out, one sucking air out of the hood (fed by fresh air from the other side via flex-hose from outside the tent).
That, and a spot of AC when needed, and you should be in fine shape.

And an oscillating fan inside the tent for airflow to help fight humidity & some pests.
Or a clip on fan (or two) aimed to promote air movement, if not an oscillating fan.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Bulbs are more efficient with air being sucked over them. The ideal construction would be:

Tent>Carbon Filter>light>Inline Fan>exhaust out of tent

With this set up you can actually use the fan that is exhausting to pull fresh air into the tent via a passive intake. If you decide to use more than 1 fan, ensure that the air pulling out the tent is stronger than the air flow coming into the tent.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

you can also add the power of your lights together, divide by 2, then add 20%, this will give you the m cubed equivalent of what fan you need (instead of cfm rating)

i.e a 600, would be

600 divided by 2 = 300 + 20% = 360 equivalent fan. i.e like a "ruck 125l" for example.



DoobieBrother said:


> To have the fan sucking the air is much more efficient.
> 265cfm is a good start for a fan (sorry, not sure if there is a more common metric equivalent for that amount).
> With that, you won't need an extra booster fan, unless you plan on running a long bit of ducting.
> But put the fan as close to the final exhaust away from the light hood, and you'll be fine.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Oct 23, 2011)

Good advice. I agree you want to pull air through the filter. Much more effecient.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I might take my time setting the tent up. Save some more $ and do it properly and not half arsed.
Have to wait for the tent to arrive before I can do anything anywayz.

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate them.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 23, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> Good advice. I agree you want to pull air through the filter. Much more effecient.


I agree with pulling air thru the filter, but I was thinking it would be better to push hot air out of the hood in stead of sucking it out. I was thinking by sucking it would make the fan hot.
Lucky I asked hey.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Option 3 (like D says) is my vote. Guess you are so. hemisphere eh? Cricket fan by any chance, hehe.
> 
> Do you only have the 1 plant left outdoors D?
> 
> Here's a pic my wife took at the lake today. Have a good sunday everyone!!!


Thanks for your input.
And no, not a fan of the cricket.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2011)

Morning people. Fellow on my couch doesn't appear to want to wake up today so i'm sat around in quiet on the forums for a bit with some cheese and some cocacola  Wouldn't mind some scenery like that around these parts


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

There really isn't that much heat to worry about regarding the possibility of damaging your fan.
There has been talk that the pressure waves from air being pushed through an air-cooled light system causes premature failure of the light in some cases.
Causes tiny vibrations in the bulb assembly (turbulence from the air compressing and decompressing as it's pushed).
By using negative pressure (sucking), the air travels a lot more smoothly through the ventilation system.
Also, some fans will wear out a lot faster when they have positive pressure (blowing a mass of air), rather than negative pressure (sucking).


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> There really isn't that much heat to worry about regarding the possibility of damaging your fan.
> There has been talk that the pressure waves from air being pushed through an air-cooled light system causes premature failure of the light in some cases.
> Causes tiny vibrations in the bulb assembly (turbulence from the air compressing and decompressing as it's pushed).
> By using negative pressure (sucking), the air travels a lot more smoothly through the ventilation system.
> Also, some fans will wear out a lot faster when they have positive pressure (blowing a mass of air), rather than negative pressure (sucking).


See, thats why I ask questions before I do things. When time comes I will definetly set it up to suck thru.
Time to readup on what a good fan will be, then to hunt 1 down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

Through the day, the other guys will have even better info than I can can offer.
Keep checking back in for more input & suggestions as the day progresses.
I use a squirrel cage fan due to cost, but an inline, or ruck, fan will be the best bet.
Lots of great growers in the 600, and lots of ways to set up your tent, so I'll back out since you're going to be needing more specific advice from here on.
Welcome to the 600!
Peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Morning people. Fellow on my couch doesn't appear to want to wake up today so i'm sat around in quiet on the forums for a bit with some cheese and some cocacola  Wouldn't mind some scenery like that around these parts


Morning, ttt 
The guy sleeping doesn't know what he's missing, but that's more cheesy goodness for you 
Hope your day goes well!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha, indeed although i've more than i know what to do with so there's still plenty for him  

I'm just thinking this right now 
[youtube]nNSg5MkXsKY[/youtube]

Lots of cleaning and washing in store for me today alas, have a good one yaself though.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Keepin it real in the 600......Sundank:
The lone survivor, positive it's a Deep Blue, smells exactly like em, fruity as hell. This thing has been PM resistant, Mite Resistant, and fingers crossed (which really surprised me) No mould. Especially since I have had a couple with mould indoors.





















Bit whispey....hoping it can fill out a tad...ffs





FWOSTY!
















Some outdoor still drying.











Some outdoor in a bag. Getting ready for the jars. Couple of days.






Took the plunge, 17 euro and change for this. Makes 4 litres (the 1lte pre made is 10euro). So you apply once a week and it provides a coating on your leaves that means mites or thrips etc are unable to develop, plus it kills existing populations, and assists the leaves development and photosynthesis!!! (now I am just making it up, I'll re-read the bottle and confirm, lol). It's bio and can be sprayed throughout flower  and the Duchie at House and Garden said it was the bizznoidicus! (but in Dutch, so it was quite bland, hehe)





The Environment Friendly Protector!!!!! And Leaf Feeder! or so they say. We shall see. Holding thumbs and will report back.

Peace guys and gals.

DST


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good as usual D.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2011)

I also would say the same as DST in regards to the reflector/hood deal. I suggest having the fan suck the air through the fan and reflector as well. 
I use the same hoods as 4tatude (Daystar AC 6") and aside from them being heavy, they are great hoods. They are double walled (that's why they're heavy) so they are cool to the touch everywhere and have reflective material on all four sides of the interior so there's really even light distribution over the grow space. Not saying they are the best, just saying I really like them and they seem to work better than the others I have had.


EDIT: I have heard people say the reflectors that are white on the inside turn yellow but I don't know how accurate that is. The polished, hammer tone aluminum is supposed to be more reflective than the white. Hydrofarm claims the aluminum that is in mine (not hammer toned) is even more reflective but, who knows for sure? The theory behind the hammer tone is that it eliminates hot spots no your plants. I can say that if I have a plant centered under my reflector and am not running the light mover, that plant will get light bleaching on the top buds. I'm thinking of getting one of those light diffusers to try and eliminate that but I want to see how things go when using the mover first.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 23, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Nice shot the Mrs. got there Jig. Snuck those rays in nice. I got forced out of bed and out early this morn so I grabbed some shots while I was out. Here's a couple. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, a couple more if you don't mind.

Colas?


----------



## Wolfhound (Oct 23, 2011)

Two 600s from the ground up  . . . hope to join soon !

View attachment 1851513


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 23, 2011)

New kid in town. Looks like you have ambition! Welcome to the 600



Wolfhound said:


> Two 600s from the ground up  . . . hope to join soon !
> 
> View attachment 1851513


----------



## Wolfhound (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanx ! My first room since 1986ish ! Built in my garage with setup/room for a total of 4 lights in the future. Doing the AZ 12 plant *legal* grow starting with clones to get off the ground quickly.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 23, 2011)

Wolfhound said:


> Thanx ! My first room since 1986ish ! Built in my garage with setup/room for a total of 4 lights in the future. Doing the AZ 12 plant *legal* grow starting with clones to get off the ground quickly.


 86? Well you gotta be a fairly old guy then. Welcome to the 600. Your gonna like it here.


----------



## Wolfhound (Oct 23, 2011)

I was old back then . . . How's born in '50 for old ? Started using smoke to help control PTSD after 'Nam Infantry in '70.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

We like old guys around here.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 23, 2011)

They remind us when it's bedtime.




Just noticed there will be 30,000 posts in the 600 in next to no time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

We don't get old, we become seasoned.
Like a good steak.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2011)

New or old, young or old, doesn't seem to matter much anymore with most things. Welcome to the 6!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a white fly infestation on back Purple Dragon!!
I am gonna clean house.
I am pulling the Mangos...I know never did it yet....
Cut most of the leaves from the dragon and then,,,i dont know what.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2011)

If I wanna re-veg do I have to leave the main trunk?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you checked out this quick vid about white fly traps?

[video=youtube;FeUdMaQ3uns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeUdMaQ3uns[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Have you checked out this quick vid about white fly traps?
> 
> [video=youtube;FeUdMaQ3uns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeUdMaQ3uns[/video]


 Thanx Doobie.
I had white flies really bad in my veg garden, but I got rid of them or so I thought. They landed in the farthest point n my shed where I can get to easily.
A friend of mine told me not to have veg and weed both or id have trouble.
I was wondering why that purp drag was way smaller than the other one!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

I made the same mistake a couple of years ago when I decided to grow a tomato plant at the same time as weed in my grow box.
The smell of the tomato plant drew in mites like I've never seen.
I know there are plants & veggies that grow well along side our beloved herbs, but I won't be taking that chance again.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Im soooo ordering some Casey Jones seeds tomorrow!!!  I've been looking at this strain for awhile now drooling over it!!!!!!!!* 

*Although my current strain's consist of Lemon Skunk, Larry OG, Jackpot Royale, Burmese Kush and GDP. But im letting the GDP and Burmese go, no more clones or seeds. I do however have a friend who has the GDP if i ever want anymore clones of her, gotta love the purps!*


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2011)

I havent made my raised bed garden box for next year yet. I will be putting it somewhere else now I think.

I put this on the plant that had the flies

http://www.bayeradvanced.com/insects-pests/products/fruit-citrus-vegetable-insect-control


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 23, 2011)

Mmm, glad I read that little piece of info about other plants in your garden. I'm going to try to grow something I can eat due to the fact that what I grow now eventually makes me want to eat for some reason? At the moment I'm starting some herbs, from seed in my tent along with three mj seedlings I have going. Is it recommended to not do that?

Wolfman, greetings from one old fart to another. To be clear, I'm not the curious old fart, just an old fart. Nice room you have going, I have a couple of questions. Are you going to paint the inside with flat white paint? How far away is the edge of your reflectors from the wall? Not the wall where your hood exhausts, the side wall and lastly is there a reason you have them so close together?

I also see you are using rope ratchet light hangers, nice. I think it's something most people should use, beats the hell out of chains.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Im soooo ordering some Casey Jones seeds tomorrow!!!  I've been looking at this strain for awhile now drooling over it!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Although my current strain's consist of Lemon Skunk, Larry OG, Jackpot Royale, Burmese Kush and GDP. But im letting the GDP and Burmese go, no more clones or seeds. I do however have a friend who has the GDP if i ever want anymore clones of her, gotta love the purps!*


I love Casey Jones. I'm sure you know from that thread you checked out (thnaks for the like). It is such a big yielder. It stinks and it's a good smoke. How can you go wrong.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I havent made my raised bed garden box for next year yet. I will be putting it somewhere else now I think.
> 
> I put this on the plant that had the flies
> 
> http://www.bayeradvanced.com/insects-pests/products/fruit-citrus-vegetable-insect-control


Strong sounding stuff, and seems relatively safe, too:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imidacloprid


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## SwampGrower69 (Oct 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I love Casey Jones. I'm sure you know from that thread you checked out (thnaks for the like). It is such a big yielder. It stinks and it's a good smoke. How can you go wrong.


 *Yeah i love Diesel and Trainwreck too so how could i go wrong?  Never had any Thai though. Your welcome for the like Jig you always got something positive to say and enjoy some fine herb! 
*


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 23, 2011)

Allright 600..
Ripped from the thread like a real pro..

Update Wk 3 /day 21 flower.

And i've moved plants around few around and sent a few to a mate .. Got a bunch of cuts in at the moment plus i popped a few seeds aswell 1x psycho killer x herijuana(Only seed),1x jack herer (fem) and 3 x diesel ryder.. The first 2 are standing up with the cuts but the DR are soaking in paper towels at the mo.. I cant find much info on the diesel ryders by Heath robinson so if any body can point my in the right direction i'd be grateful..

View attachment 1852148View attachment 1852149View attachment 1852150View attachment 1852151View attachment 1852152View attachment 1852153View attachment 1852154View attachment 1852155View attachment 1852156View attachment 1852157
View attachment 1852053View attachment 1852054
View attachment 1852057View attachment 1852058
View attachment 1852059View attachment 1852060View attachment 1852061
View attachment 1852065View attachment 1852066View attachment 1852068

DGD


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 23, 2011)

my headband 29 days from flip under the duel 600s. glad the stretch is about done, was about to run out of headroom


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's my tent tonight on day 23 of 12/12. There's Devastator Kush (mine), Blackberry Kush, Sour Alien, Platinum Bubba and Blue Dream.

If they loaded in order, they should go like this:
1- Group shot
2,3- Blue Dream
4- Blackberry Kush
5- Sour Alien
6- Platinum Bubba
7- Devastator Kush


----------



## ManyClouds (Oct 23, 2011)

*2nd Grow w/ Upgraded Equipment!!!*

First 600watt grow using all the bells and whistles. My first grow was under shitty CFLS in terrible conditions, although it was pretty fun and very fulfilling to smoke my own bud from seed to bowl. I invested over 800.00 in this set up. Feminized White Widow from Nirvana... 100% Success rate on germination using unbleached paper towel and seedling pad. 600w HPS/MH Dimmable Cool Tube HID, 6in Inline Fan, Humidifier, Soiless Mixture, Organic C02 generator, and Fox Farm Nutes. I have been adiment about the temp and humidity as well ensuring an average 76 degrees/55% humidity using a infrared thermometer for canopy temp and hum/temp thermometer for ambient readings. I do have a digital PH Meter and PH Control Kit as well. These are in their 2nd week of life and am looking for advice to get the most harvest keeping these puppies under 4 feet.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

This goes out to all our newer members... have a peek and a vote at the latest photo competition we are running. Feel free to have a vote. Link below:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html

Real nice looking room you got ManyClouds.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> This goes out to all our newer members... have a peek and a vote at the latest photo competition we are running. Feel free to have a vote. Link below:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html
> 
> Real nice looking room you got ManyClouds.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.*

Dammit!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bought some dry ice today, used a 160 bubble bag to strain my trim, and got me some nice kief. Also got a pollen press to press it into hash 












And some nice closeups of the chemband


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Busy night in the 6. Good morning and good night to all. A super Autumn day here in the Dam. Xmas is 2 months tomorrow by all accounts. Better get them harvests sorted out sharpish.

Have a great one whatever, whenever, wherever.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2011)

Lots of pR0n last night 
Hope Your Monday goes well.
Just popping in to say hello.
Going to play my bass for an hour or two or three, but will pop back in when taking a toke break.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Slap da bass Doob, slap da bass!!! Trying out an outdoor joint of bastard kush this morgen...still needs a good week cure but fuk it, lets have a go, smells lush!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2011)

A page full of beautiful bud porn, nice work guys. I'll add some of my own. End of week six of 12/12.

The other pics are from an article from Mother Jones.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a quick in & out before sleep.

This is what I ended up playing:

Hells Bells (*AC/DC 5m12s*)
Shoot To Thrill (*AC/DC 5m17s*)
A Horse With No name (*America 4m08s*)
Bad Moon Rising (*Creedence Clearwater Revival 2m19s*)
The Look Of Love (*Dusty Springfield 3m42s*)
Foggy Mountain Break Down (*Earl Scruggs & Friends feat. Steve Martin and Jerry Douglas 4m49s*)
White Rabbit (*Jefferson Airplane 2m32s*)
Jungle Boogie (*Kool and the Gang 3m02s*)
Day Dreaming (*w/Lupe Fiasco & feat. Jill Scott 3m55s*)
Space Lord (*Monster Magnet 5m55s*)
(**the entire "Permanent Waves" album by Rush*)
Spirit of the Radio (_*4m59s*_)
Freewill (_*5m24s*_)
Jacob's Ladder (_*7m30s*_)
Entre Nous (_*4m37s*_)
Different Strings (_*3m52s*_)
Natural Science (_*9m16s*_)

The last song is 9m16s of glorious torture and my fingertips on both hands are fried, and the muscles in both fore arms are like silly putty (*which, by the way, is an EXCELLENT Stanley Clarke song: a must listen to if you love deep funk*)

[video=youtube;LXsZVs1EEfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXsZVs1EEfw[/video]

Good morning, and good night to one and all!
Peace


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

1X Royal Haze Fem, 1X 9L DWC Res, Mainly CANNA Nuits, SCROG Screen, Topped in excess of 40 times, VEGGED for 2.5 MONTHS, In FLOWER for 40 DAYS (5.6 Weeks) "94 TOPS" !!!


Lighting = 1x 400W HPS (Digi-Lux - Dual Spectrum), 2X 125W CFL (Blue Spec), 2X 45W CFL (Blue Spec), 1X 20W UV-B Tube Combined total Wattage = 760W 


I still have a 600W Lumatek Ballast and a 600W OSRAM bulb to add later to my setup if temps allow it and that'll bring me up to a Max. Total Wattage of 960W   


Hope you like the pic  Below I've added a LINK to my thread if ya wanna post a comment or check out what I've been up to etc :-



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-61.html 



More Updates available ~ Next Monday - STELTHY


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

woah  nice work stelth!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

The trunk on that plant is a beast! Only 9 liters? You need more water, mate!





stelthy said:


> 1X Royal Haze Fem, 1X 9L DWC Res, Mainly CANNA Nuits, SCROG Screen, Topped in excess of 40 times, VEGGED for 2.5 MONTHS, In FLOWER for 40 DAYS (5.6 Weeks) "94 TOPS" !!!
> 
> 
> Lighting = 1x 400W HPS (Digi-Lux - Dual Spectrum), 2X 125W CFL (Blue Spec), 2X 45W CFL (Blue Spec), 1X 20W UV-B Tube Combined total Wattage = 760W
> ...


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> The trunk on that plant is a beast! Only 9 liters? You need more water, mate!


Yeah man only a single 9L Res.  lol ... I didn't actually anticipate growing her this big, but she seems happy enough. It works out I have to do a nuit change every 3 days  and upon the refill she drinks hard  .. I will probably add a bigger Res. ready for my next grow but if I can achieve my goal with just a 9L Res. then I will be very happy indeed  !! - STELTHY


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

every home should have a stelthy cab.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Lovely stuff Stelthy!!!!! Top notch stuff mate.

2 funny things I have to add to the Club today:

1/
So my outdoor had some pillars/moths nesting themselves inside some of those frosty buds. I chopped and killed quite a few and was fairly carefull about trimming. Anyway, my wife got a bit miffed at me drying my weed in the greenhouse and thought it was perhaps a bit jailbait. Not wanting to rock the boat I moved them inside the stinkoid room. I go in yesterday to the room and I kid you nt, there are 4 pillars, all climbing up the same silk line to a pillow I have on top of the veg tent. I looked at the pillow and one had made it onto the pillow and was hunting around. The little fukker got squished naturally.

2/
WARNING: never speak to someone on the phone and move Marijuana plants with stakes in them around at the same time. This can create a very large window of opportunity for one of said Stakes to get jammed right into your eye ball!!!  My left hand vision is still a bit blurry, ffs.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

A guy walked in the growshop after poking himself in the eye with a bamboo stake his eye was swollen and blood shot, laugh i nearly pissed myself then almost done it myself a couple of days later lol


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

It's one way to get bloodshot eyes without smoking, lol. Think I need another bifter!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

DST said:


> It's one way to get bloodshot eyes without smoking, lol. Think I need another bifter!


 Didn't you learn from the ping pong guy? Who was that anyway? I did it too but luckily it wasn't in my eye but a nice scratch right under it. 

Nice job on the scrogs guys! I'm real curious to see what you yield from them. Stealthy you say you have a goal, what is that?

Bills got some nice golden sugar for his morning bowls! How much trim did you use for that?

Good morning everyone. Chopping a White Widow today. Tim berrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! And other assorted garden tasks so, basically the same old, same old. I've sorted out how I'm going to do my ventilation now, having the second tent, and I'll hopefully be grabbing what I need soon and be fully up and running in the next week or so. I'm going to remove my 4" fan and filter all together and replace it with one 8" fan and two 6" filters (one for each tent, obviously). One has the cool tube and the other the open reflector with immediate access to the cool fall/winter air. Now if I can make up my mind what I'm going to put in that tent. Almost there with that one. 

Heads Up, Isn't that the same place Bill Maher visits in Religulous? My mom used to buy into all the Readers Digest and Publishers Clearing House crap that came in the mail. Not to speak badly of my mother cause she was the sweetest little lady, but she was the type of person who would flock to those types of places. Sadly, that mental affliction has passed down to my sister who's now a Mormon, still, until something better comes along. She has hung on to this one longer much longer than usual. I guess it's got a little more schtick to it?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice duchie, you are spoiling us with these wonderful Autumn shots. With my fuzzy eye, I can almost lean back slighty and imagine that Monet himself painted that picture!!!! Beautiful.

Talking of golder sugar, how about some Bastard Sugar, courtesy of our good friend, Deep Blue.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

> *Talking of golder sugar, how about some Bastard Sugar, courtesy of our good friend, Deep Blue.*


We are spoiled to be able to have the honey from what we do. 



> *Nice duchie, you are spoiling us with these wonderful Autumn shots. With my fuzzy eye, I can almost lean back slighty and imagine that Monet himself painted that picture!!!! Beautiful.*


Well I'm glad you feel spoiled. Again I'm pissed a bit at the quality that pics loose when uploaded to RIU. I have them uploaded to another online photo gallery, that some have access to, but would be too much ID for here. I'll work something out.

edit. I meant to mention that I'll be doing something with trim soon too. As soon as I chop this Widow.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I have the key to said gallery....will need to look through my messages, cheers for reminding me.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Strong sounding stuff, and seems relatively safe, too:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imidacloprid


 Made from nicotine no less....


shnkrmn said:


>


 are all those girls just a main trunk? 


stelthy said:


> 1X Royal Haze Fem, 1X 9L DWC Res, Mainly CANNA Nuits, SCROG Screen, Topped in excess of 40 times, VEGGED for 2.5 MONTHS, In FLOWER for 40 DAYS (5.6 Weeks) "94 TOPS" !!!
> 
> 
> Lighting = 1x 400W HPS (Digi-Lux - Dual Spectrum), 2X 125W CFL (Blue Spec), 2X 45W CFL (Blue Spec), 1X 20W UV-B Tube Combined total Wattage = 760W
> ...


 Is that really one plant? wow!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

My youngest daughter is home from school sick today.
She told me someone was trying to open the back door while I dropped her older sister at school.
I am literally ready to kill someone now!!

I am gonna pretend to leave tomorrow and sneak back, or have someone else drive off in my car and wait in the quiet and dark and leave the back door unlocked.
They wanna come in bad enough I am gonna let em.
Once inside they r mine!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

I love the contrast. stelthy's one plant takes up as much space as my 50. It will be interesting to compare yields.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice duchie, you are spoiling us with these wonderful Autumn shots. With my fuzzy eye, I can almost lean back slighty and imagine that Monet himself painted that picture!!!! Beautiful.
> 
> Talking of golder sugar, how about some Bastard Sugar, courtesy of our good friend, Deep Blue.


Duchie, what is that?


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

that be my erl Bill.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Didn't you learn from the ping pong guy? Who was that anyway? I did it too but luckily it wasn't in my eye but a nice scratch right under it.
> 
> Nice job on the scrogs guys! I'm real curious to see what you yield from them. Stealthy you say you have a goal, what is that?
> 
> ...













Hi dude, my goal is to have a succesful Harvest with just *1X 9L Res*.  I know its very possible cos I did a Large *Jack Herer* plant (_see pic above-right plant_) in my *1st cab* under *2X 90W LED UFO's* and *1X 150W CFL* and that was only in a *"5L" DWC Res.*   

So it should be possible to Bud my latest one up with double the Res. size and *5* years of experience  Still only time will tell, But thats my goal *'A sucessful Harvest with a 9L Res' *!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Made from nicotine no less....
> 
> are all those girls just a main trunk?
> Is that really one plant? wow!!








Yeah man its all one plant  She has '94 Tops' and smells very sweet n fruity  I'am taking my time with her ~ I can't wait until Harvest though, any guesses to what weight I may pull? - STELTHY


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

DST said:


> that be my erl Bill.


 Yup. Not mine bill. Sadly


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bought a new point and shoot yesterday, my old one was dropped and quit working.

Canon PowerShot ELPH 100 HS Gray 12.1MP Digital Camera with 4x Optical Zoom, 3.0" LCD, 1080p HD Video






On sale for $135 at best buy, and I have to say that so far I am very impressed with this little camera, it is much nicer than the fujifilm I had before.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah man its all one plant  She has '94 Tops' and smells very sweet n fruity  I'am taking my time with her ~ I can't wait until Harvest though, any guesses to what weight I may pull? - STELTHY


 I would say 3-4 zips


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah man its all one plant  She has '94 Tops' and smells very sweet n fruity  I'am taking my time with her ~ I can't wait until Harvest though, any guesses to what weight I may pull? - STELTHY


 That's more what I was thinking when asking what your goal was. I may be forced to running only a couple of plants at a time so I'm looking at options right now including, dare I say it.....hydro!

Ok, why don't I just throw this question out there. If you are only able to have a maximum of 5 plants, including veging, at any given time, and you had 2 600s in two tents one meter square each, how would you do it?

This is what I've been chewing on lately.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bill that looks to be a great camera!!
Stealthy , how long did u veg that thing??
What a monster. And how did u keep it so short?


----------



## joshls78 (Oct 24, 2011)

Blue Widow 6 weeks flowering


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's more what I was thinking when asking what your goal was. I may be forced to running only a couple of plants at a time so I'm looking at options right now including, dare I say it.....hydro!
> 
> Ok, why don't I just throw this question out there. If you are only able to have a maximum of 5 plants, including veging, at any given time, and you had 2 600s in two tents one meter square each, how would you do it?
> 
> This is what I've been chewing on lately.


I would do NFT 2 x gt205's 2 plants in each tray and 1 tray per tent and keep 1 vegging in dirt for my mother, this is what i plan on doing anyway with 3 per tray lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I would do NFT 2 x gt205's 2 plants in each tray and 1 tray per tent and keep 1 vegging in dirt for my mother, this is what i plan on doing anyway with 3 per tray lol


 what are NFT and GT205


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> what are NFT and GT205


The NFT GT205 Gro Tank is probably the most popular hydroponic system sold in the UK to date for the beginner. This is also a great size kit for those who have very little space for a system and it can easily support up to four medium sized plants, but two is generally better in this size system.

The NFT GT205 is an active hydroponics system that uses a pump to deliver your water and nutrients directly into the top tray of the system, where your plants roots lay. A shallow film of nutrient solution will cover the sloped top tray to feed your plant roots and then re-circulate back into main tank. The top tray of the system is moulded with channels to provide an even distribution of nutrient solution across all your plant roots, and a top tray cover is used to prevent any light penetrating the roots and destroying their growth.

Rockwool blocks are required for this system to grow and support your plants on the top tray of the system, roots will emerge from the blocks and spread into the fibre glass matting and across the top tray, with a regular supply of water and nutrients and access to loads of oxygen available to the roots, your plants will love it and grow extremely fast in this system.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay, I found a bad tutorial for oil, but this guy used a french coffee press for the filtering stage and that seems really smart to me. I'm off to Target lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

For whodat


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The NFT GT205 Gro Tank is probably the most popular hydroponic system sold in the UK to date for the beginner. This is also a great size kit for those who have very little space for a system and it can easily support up to four medium sized plants, but two is generally better in this size system.
> 
> The NFT GT205 is an active hydroponics system that uses a pump to deliver your water and nutrients directly into the top tray of the system, where your plants roots lay. A shallow film of nutrient solution will cover the sloped top tray to feed your plant roots and then re-circulate back into main tank. The top tray of the system is moulded with channels to provide an even distribution of nutrient solution across all your plant roots, and a top tray cover is used to prevent any light penetrating the roots and destroying their growth.
> 
> Rockwool blocks are required for this system to grow and support your plants on the top tray of the system, roots will emerge from the blocks and spread into the fibre glass matting and across the top tray, with a regular supply of water and nutrients and access to loads of oxygen available to the roots, your plants will love it and grow extremely fast in this system.


 I watched a YouTube vid...looks very promising actually


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

To do a re-veg do I have to just cut off the branches, or can I cut the trunk short and leave a few small leaves or branches at the bottom?


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

looks like the ones we use to use back in the day......


billcollector99 said:


> The NFT GT205 Gro Tank is probably the most popular hydroponic system sold in the UK to date for the beginner. This is also a great size kit for those who have very little space for a system and it can easily support up to four medium sized plants, but two is generally better in this size system.
> 
> The NFT GT205 is an active hydroponics system that uses a pump to deliver your water and nutrients directly into the top tray of the system, where your plants roots lay. A shallow film of nutrient solution will cover the sloped top tray to feed your plant roots and then re-circulate back into main tank. The top tray of the system is moulded with channels to provide an even distribution of nutrient solution across all your plant roots, and a top tray cover is used to prevent any light penetrating the roots and destroying their growth.
> 
> Rockwool blocks are required for this system to grow and support your plants on the top tray of the system, roots will emerge from the blocks and spread into the fibre glass matting and across the top tray, with a regular supply of water and nutrients and access to loads of oxygen available to the roots, your plants will love it and grow extremely fast in this system.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 24, 2011)

Emblem of QUEBEC


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I watched a YouTube vid...looks very promising actually


I got it wrong last time and ended up with 15 zips off 3 plants which is not bad considering i was fighting root rot for the last month, they hardly grew because of the rot lowering ph down to 3-4 everyday, i will be doing it again when i find another mother only draw back is i'll only be growing 2 strains @ a time instead of 4-6





Vegging





end result


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That's more what I was thinking when asking what your goal was. I may be forced to running only a couple of plants at a time so I'm looking at options right now including, dare I say it.....hydro!
> 
> Ok, why don't I just throw this question out there. If you are only able to have a maximum of 5 plants, including veging, at any given time, and you had 2 600s in two tents one meter square each, how would you do it?
> 
> This is what I've been chewing on lately.


I would go with 2X Vertical SCROGS and in Hydro; either drain to waste, or my preferred method (DWC) and I would 'top' multiple times and supercrop every bud worthy stem !! - That should do the trick  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Bill that looks to be a great camera!!
> Stealthy , how long did u veg that thing??
> What a monster. And how did u keep it so short?


I vegged her for* 2.5 Months*! Below I've added a *LINK *to the begining of this Grow, I've documented the whole thing but its a huge thread _that includes my last grow too_... I will add the *LINK *starting at the begining of my latest Grow *"Royal-Haze*" _pictured above _(Top)..



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-51.html



In this* LINK* I start by just finishing adding things to my Cab. then from that point on its all on the plant in question and lots and lots of pics, Please browse through and let me here your thoughts  - STELTHY


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I vegged her for* 2.5 Months*! Below I've added a *LINK *to the begining of this Grow, I've documented the whole thing but its a huge thread _that includes my last grow too_... I will add the *LINK *starting at the begining of my latest Grow *"Royal-Haze*" _pictured above _(Top)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am gonna check this out......

Is a flood tray as effective as other hydro techniques?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am gonna check this out......
> 
> Is a flood tray as effective as other hydro techniques?


If you get it dialed in... I think so. (although I've never used them)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> If you get it dialed in... I think so. (although I've never used them)


 I have the flood tray and stuff already is why I ask.
I could buy buckets and make a dwc I suppose too for not much money...I just would have to understand better how it works.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have the flood tray and stuff already is why I ask.
> I could buy buckets and make a dwc I suppose too for not much money...I just would have to understand better how it works.


Growing full on hydro is not as forgiving as soil or coco but if you practice and get it rite the yields can be huge


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

I can tell you have DWC works. You get a bucket or storage bin. Cut a few holes the size of net pots in the top. Put some plants in it. Get an air pump and some air stones for bubbles in the water. Add water and nutrients. Ph the water. And hold on for explosive growth.

I personally think it's the way to grow. I also think scrogs are the way as well. DWC Scrogs FTMFW!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am gonna check this out......
> 
> Is a flood tray as effective as other hydro techniques?





jigfresh said:


> If you get it dialed in... I think so. (although I've never used them)





3eyes said:


> Growing full on hydro is not as forgiving as soil or coco but if you practice and get it rite the yields can be huge





jigfresh said:


> I can tell you have DWC works. You get a bucket or storage bin. Cut a few holes the size of net pots in the top. Put some plants in it. Get an air pump and some air stones for bubbles in the water. Add water and nutrients. Ph the water. And hold on for explosive growth.
> 
> I personally think it's the way to grow. I also think scrogs are the way as well. DWC Scrogs FTMFW!!!


I think it's a myth that hydro is 'less forgiving'. One bad measurement of nutes with soil and you are in big trouble. You never really know what's in your dirt, but you can always read a meter in hydro and KNOW you've got it sorted.

As for scrogs vs trees vs sogs vs idon'tknowwhat is a tough question though. Stelthy vegged for 2 1/2 months. I veg for maybe ten days so I save say 60 days per cycle. His plant might even outyield my 50, but my annual yield is probably greater because of faster turnaround. Of course, if you have two giant plants like that, on in veg, on if flower, that's an equine of an alternate hue.


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2011)

been a while and as usual too much good stuff to comment on, keep it up 600!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I think it's a myth that hydro is 'less forgiving'. One bad measurement of nutes with soil and you are in big trouble. You never really know what's in your dirt, but you can always read a meter in hydro and KNOW you've got it sorted.
> 
> As for scrogs vs trees vs sogs vs idon'tknowwhat is a tough question though. Stelthy vegged for 2 1/2 months. I veg for maybe ten days so I save say 60 days per cycle. His plant might even outyield my 50, but my annual yield is probably greater because of faster turnaround. Of course, if you have two giant plants like that, on in veg, on if flower, that's an equine of an alternate hue.


Some of us don't have the balls to run 50 plants, when our legal limits are much lower. Otherwise I would say SOG is the way to go with quick turnaround.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

It would be nice to have a legal limit . . .


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

Great comments so far guys. I'm not sure what it is about hydro that makes me reluctant. Something about a large tub of liquid in the room I'm using is one thing. If it was another place it may not be an issue. Also, I just started a line of liquid organic nutes that I'd like to continue using. Would I be able to do that or are there issues and specific product for it? I have to admit, even though I know that DWC and stuff is simple and basic, I've never looked into in because I've had no interest until now. 

Another thing that's keeping me from going hydro is the 75+ bricks of coir I have, as well as the big ass 5 gallon fabric pots I got from billcollector. Coir use is not an issue for me so packing these pots full is no problem. I didn't say the sell to water would be easy. 

Either way, it would definitely have to be a scrog for me, and now that I have a cool tube I could do a vertical scrog in at least one tent. I'm not into a mother plant. I wouldn't want to limit myself to a strain or two so seed it would have to be. 

Again, this isn't something I'm jumping on and have to do, it's just something I've been considering and the opportunity came to throw it out there. So far, great exchange of info happening so thanks.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> It would be nice to have a legal limit . . .


 The scenario is not a legal limit thing per say. It's more a minimum number of plants before a mandatory minimum penalty is imposed. It would still be illegal without a med card but under that number a judge can have say. It really is more complicated than that and I won't get into it here but it's the gist and it got me wondering is all. 

And I agree. It would be nice to have a true "legal" limit "truly" free of worry from penalty of any kind. That would be great no matter how tight assed it started out, cause you know once the gates open...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to make the most outta my lil tent over the winter, and maybe outdoor aint for me with all this thievery amidst...?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok BBK is down and I left some leaves and buds for a re-veg. I know I need her again...she didnt produce much, but she sure is worth it!


pics when I charge battery


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry bass, you must have posted your question just before I posted, anyway, you should be fine with what you have done. Just make sure she goes into an 18/6 light pattern and you will get new growth that you can then clone off.

EDIT: Where WHODAT BE???


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Sorry bass, you must have posted your question just before I posted, anyway, you should be fine with what you have done. Just make sure she goes into an 18/6 light pattern and you will get new growth that you can then clone off.
> 
> EDIT: Where WHODAT BE???


Thanx, I saw a topic where someone did what I did...or I did what they did...lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2011)

my backyard





engineers dream at one month

note the one on the left is starting some color change


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

I wish I had a open space like that!! I live in a Mobile park...oh well maybe one day...
All my Mango is chopped and hung now


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2011)

yo! just wanted to stop by and say ya'll should trim your nose hairs with the same sissors you trim your bud with its a wonderful sensation.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> yo! just wanted to stop by and say ya'll should trim your nose hairs with the same sissors you trim your bud with its a wonderful sensation.


 It would leave a nice smell is the nose thats for sure...lol

**EDIT**
Damn that mango has a strong smell!! My daughter said ,"dad your plants smell really strong!" , and "whats wrong with them"....lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice duchie, you are spoiling us with these wonderful Autumn shots. With my fuzzy eye, I can almost lean back slighty and imagine that Monet himself painted that picture!!!! Beautiful.
> 
> Talking of golder sugar, how about some Bastard Sugar, courtesy of our good friend, Deep Blue.


looks tasty!


cof


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> yo! just wanted to stop by and say ya'll should trim your nose hairs with the same sissors you trim your bud with its a wonderful sensation.


Oh the great lessons learned here.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2011)

funny part is im not joking, but i am. but i did it myself. and it really was a wonderful sensation no lie.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2011)

DST said:


> EDIT: Where WHODAT BE???


The saints won, you can come out of hiding.


cof


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 24, 2011)

they won to say the least haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I can tell you have DWC works. You get a bucket or storage bin. Cut a few holes the size of net pots in the top. Put some plants in it. Get an air pump and some air stones for bubbles in the water. Add water and nutrients. Ph the water. And hold on for explosive growth.
> 
> I personally think it's the way to grow. I also think scrogs are the way as well. DWC Scrogs FTMFW!!!


Ok I think I am gonna do this.
Can you give me a tutorial on this?
Oh and a parts list....?
Ill do as many as will fit right in a 4x4 tent.
Ill sell my 4x4 flood tray that doesnt even fit in there


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey cof looking good bruda. What kinda fish you catching out of that there lake/pond/puddle?


----------



## fatality (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Hey cof looking good bruda. What kinda fish you catching out of that there lake/pond/puddle?


Thank you

I haven't fished in years, but there are bream and bass in need of being caught....pond, about an acre.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2011)

Im back,, again lol
I got allot of catching up to do! I did skim over and must say that the pr0n over the last 4 or so pages is no less than I expected it to be, AMAZING!!!!!!  
Hope everyone is well. I'll be back in later tonight hopefully.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 24, 2011)

Right on cof. If I had that pond I'd be out there with a rod and real and a fat doob of course.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

fatality said:


> what you think?


I think I want to smoke some. Lovely fatality!

I also think I want to hang out at cof's place. I catch some of those pesky fish for you.


----------



## ManyClouds (Oct 24, 2011)

Day 13 in soiless mixture under 600 watter. White Widow(Nirvana) Big Bloom, Grow Big. Only one feeding so far. Temps are a bit higher with the lamp 12 inches away, but girls are happy so far with humidity levels and constant c02 and fresh air circulation.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2011)

I also think I want to hang out at cof's place. I catch some of those pesky fish for you. 

Right on cof. If I had that pond I'd be out there with a rod and real and a fat doob of course. 



Bring your fishing equipment......I think I can scape up a little something for you head.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok I think I am gonna do this.
> Can you give me a tutorial on this?
> Oh and a parts list....?
> Ill do as many as will fit right in a 4x4 tent.
> Ill sell my 4x4 flood tray that doesnt even fit in there


I was able to fit 9, 5gal buckets in a 40x40 so I would think you could go 16 in a 4x4. They'll all be touching each other but would fit. 

If you go with buckets, all you need per site is a bucket, air stone, net pot, media of your choice (I prefer Hydroton for DWC) and an air pump. I wouldn't suggest using rockwool if you can avoid it because it has a tendency to wick up the moisture and hold on to it which can cause you some stem rot. I only use it if I have no other options and have my vegging plants that started out in rapid rooters sitting in 4" RW blocks right now 

Of course, you can make it more complex by recirculating the water but it's not really necessary in order to get nice yields. I ran two autos in DWC that ended up pretty big and yielded nicely.

Just watch the water temps and try to keep them close to 70F but no higher than 75F and you can get away with less nutes so keep the PPM readings down and they'll be very happy in there.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2011)

@ COF - I would love to visit your place sometime. I would definitely bring some fishing gear and comfy chairs 

I can see it now, fishing pole, nice chair, hat, cold beers in a cooler and my favorite spoon with some of COF's lovely buds, hehe.......Good times...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

That's gonna be a long bike ride Dez, lol.

I forgot to answer you bassman. Thanks for the reminder dez. I'd think a single rez would be easier for a first time. I use a 30 gallon rubbermaid tub. I have a single airpump that I think is strong enough for that tank 38 Liters/ minute pump: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-18-watt-commercial-grade-air-pump-p-1584.html

I have always used rockwool and never had a problem with rot, but I don't use 4" squares... more like 1 inch squares. Hydroton is pretty necessary, although you don't need much if you get smaller pots. You need net pots, airline for the pump, and airstones. That's it really. Like dez said about the temps... that's one thing you will need to think about. I forget that issue as I live in a cool environment.

You can read the beginning of my grow #1, #1.2, and #2 to get ideas. 3 different DWC set ups I used in those. I don't know of a good tutorial to send you to.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah a single res will be easier for sure. That is partly why I'm placing a res outside of my tent that all my buckets are fed from and drain to. I like that aspect of the RDWC as it simplifies usage. Set up is more complex but it's easier in the long run.

Oh, and I'd fly, LOL. Just check the chairs and fishing gear with my spoon cleverly hidden in there and have my clothes in my carry on.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the cookies I'd eat in the airport so I could just sleep the whole way, haha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree about the RDWC. That's why i'm going with it these days. Well whatever you would call my setup. I guess it's not dwc, but i have a rez, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanx for the replies guys. How high should the water level in the buckets be? And shoot for and average of 6.0 ph?
If I did a single res, how do I connect it to the buckets?
Oh and if I did 16 in the 4x4 what light(s) do I need to run?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

The water needs to be high enough for the roots to hang in. ph 5.8. Rez just means the DWC itself... unless you are doing a recirculating setup which is quite a bit more complex to setup. So if you had a single rez, you just have one tub like my first grow. You could do more rez's and have them be disconnected. But that's a pain, you gotta fill each up seperately, check ph, and level individually.

I think peeps in here say 1k for a 4x4, or two 6's. I don't have that much room, so I don't know.

EDIT:  Thanks for the rep my brother...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

well if a separate res is better I am gonna do that...so a heater in rez in winter and ice blocks in the summer lol to maintain 70ish?
so u dont get root rot because the air bubbles?


**edit**thanx....shnkrmn


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally I think doing a strait DWC with a single rez is the best for a first run. If you like it you can invest the time, money, and effort into a RDWC setup. I've never done that, so I couldn't advise you.

And no need for a water heater. Cold water is fine. Just don't want it hot.

EDIT: Hey BC... I have no idea about the fuzz. Put it as an edit because I don't want to post just to say I have no idea, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

What does it mean if the stem/stalk is extremely hairy? In veg.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Personally I think doing a strait DWC with a single rez is the best for a first run. If you like it you can invest the time, money, and effort into a RDWC setup. I've never done that, so I couldn't advise you.
> 
> And no need for a water heater. Cold water is fine. Just don't want it hot.
> 
> EDIT: Hey BC... I have no idea about the fuzz. Put it as an edit because I don't want to post just to say I have no idea, lol.


Ok so try'n not to sound dumb, but Ill get say a 30 gallon tote as a rez...and a pump in it to the buckets from the tops and have a drain hose toward the bottom to return to rez. and the rez has the air stones?

The thing is clones have short roots till they grow long...so how do you feed them till the roots reach the bottom area where the water level is?

@BC, maybe you have a tomato cross? lol prolly means it is an interesting strain thats gonna be really resinous

@@BCdamn that is really hairy!!
edit again sorry ppl the edits were mis appropriated


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so try'n not to sound dumb, but Ill get say a 30 gallon tote as a rez...and a pump in it to the buckets from the tops and have a drain hose toward the bottom to return to rez. and the rez has the air stones?
> 
> The thing is clones have short roots till they grow long...so how do you feed them till the roots reach the bottom area where the water level is?
> 
> @cof , maybe you have a tomato cross? lol prolly means it is an interesting strain thats gonna be really resinous


fill from the bottom, drain out the top


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> 1X Royal Haze Fem, 1X 9L DWC Res, Mainly CANNA Nuits, SCROG Screen, Topped in excess of 40 times, VEGGED for 2.5 MONTHS, In FLOWER for 40 DAYS (5.6 Weeks) "94 TOPS" !!!
> 
> 
> Lighting = 1x 400W HPS (Digi-Lux - Dual Spectrum), 2X 125W CFL (Blue Spec), 2X 45W CFL (Blue Spec), 1X 20W UV-B Tube Combined total Wattage = 760W
> ...


stelthy, Next time you do a setup like this can you please take pics and show a step by step on how your doing it. That looks just lovely.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My youngest daughter is home from school sick today.
> She told me someone was trying to open the back door while I dropped her older sister at school.
> I am literally ready to kill someone now!!
> 
> ...


Not good to hear, but I hope your growing out doors as well. Could be some blood and bone comming your way.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> stelthy, Next time you do a setup like this can you please take pics and show a step by step on how your doing it. That looks just lovely.


I don't know if he'll do it a 'next time' he's already got the best setup ever (if you only have a little space that is).

Here's the link to everything you'd ever want to know (i think).

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was already having a look at that. I`d like to know more on the topping part and the training.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 24, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> I was already having a look at that. I`d like to know more on the topping part and the training.


Here is the thread that will show you what you need to know about that. It's another monster thread though. Lot's to read but don't skip the beginning. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/289968-show-me-what-you-got.html


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2011)

billcollector, i believe that means its some dank!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> I was already having a look at that. I`d like to know more on the topping part and the training.


I see. Usually when peeps say setup we mean the room.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> stelthy, Next time you do a setup like this can you please take pics and show a step by step on how your doing it. That looks just lovely.


Hi dude I have   I added a *LINK* a few pages back... I'll add it again  !! I'll post the* LINK* to where I start the latest grow (pic above)  Its still an active thread so feel free to leave comments on it etc..



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-51.html



The above *LINK* is at pretty much starting point of my latest "*Royale-Haze Grow*", and it '*IS*' pretty much a step by step walk through with pics... In fact if you go further back and start from *page 1*, I show everything from the moment I took over the Cab. When it originally belonged to my Mrs! She lost a bet and I swapped wardrobes with her  .. (_she was cool about it though!!_) and from that point on.. 


"*EVERYTHING IS STEP BY STEP WITH PICS !!!*" 



Its a huge thread and will take you a good few joints to get through, but *99%* of people have enjoyed my thread - and the lengthy read    and I have added as much detail as possible..

I really hope a few of you *DO decided* to at least flick through my thread, alot of hard work and dedication is in there  - STELTHY


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

Iv been through your thread stealthy  its a good one for sure.


I enjoyed all of the fall pics peeps  too bad I didnt have the cam with me this weekend! The colors are outstanding...


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it means she is a feminist!! probably a womans right campaigner...watch her, she'll be inviting her hairy dungaree wearing lesbo friends around, lol.


billcollector99 said:


> What does it mean if the stem/stalk is extremely hairy? In veg.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

I am heading over now cof, warm that tractor up, I'mma mow yer 4 acre lawn for you....awesome looking place, can I get a backyard like that for Xmas????



curious old fart said:


> my backyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 25, 2011)

cof is that a ladybug on the ed on left? cant pull in far enough to make out... nice plant !!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

DST said:


> I think it means she is a feminist!! probably a womans right campaigner...watch her, she'll be inviting her hairy dungaree wearing lesbo friends around, lol.


lol.
all jokes aside, no answer either huh?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> I was already having a look at that. I`d like to know more on the topping part and the training.






















































































































Sorry for so many pics..... They say "_pictures are better than a thousand words_"..... The above pics show how I trained her,and if ya'll read through my thread it will tell you at what height I '*Topped*' etc etc.. As far as '*Topping*' goes... Every couple of weeks I just pinched the tops of every available new set of leaves no matter whether they were at the top, middle or bottom of the stem/s 

Then I'd wait another couple of weeks and do the same again.... and again.... and again   all the while tucking the new growth under the screen, until the screen was* 3/4 *full then I flipped the lighting to *12/12* and continued to tuck '*the-stretch*' under the rest of the screen...

Then the canopy was a bit un-even.. So! .... I '*super-cropped*' only the tallest stems and then *LST'd* them to get the whole canopy level...


And thats pretty much it  and about a week or so ago I swapped the *250W MH/HPS* over for my new *400W DigiLux Dual Spec lamp* and continued to run the (*Blue Spec*) Cfl's (_Side lighting_) and my* UV-B* bar lamp for *THC* gains !!


'Of course I do go into more detail on all the above aspect's/pics but I have already added more than a few pics and you all already have a *LINK *I posted up if ya wanna find out more etc' 



Hope ya don't mind I added so many pics?! - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

ok, all jokes aside I would say it is a very good genetic trait.

Hairs on plants are used for many different things, as well as the trichomes with glandular heads, hairs are used for protection, to retain moisture, among other things. Heres a usefull little list of Hairy terms....

*USEFUL WORDS FOR
TALKING ABOUT HAIRS & HAIRINESS*​*acicular:* needle-shaped
*appressed: *lying closely and flatly against the plant's surface
*arachnoid: *cobwebby
*canescent:* gray-hairy and hoary
*capillary:* very slender or hairlike
*cespitose:* matted or growing in little dense clumps
*ciliate:* fringed with hairs on the margin
*clavate: *club-shaped (big at one end)
*downy: *with very short, weak, soft hairs
*echinate: *with stout, blunt prickles
*ensiform:* sword-shaped
*glabrous: *without hairs
*hirsute: *with rough hairs
*hirtellous:* like hirsute but with smaller or more diffuse hairs
*hispid:* with stiff, bristly hairs
*hispidulous*: like hispid but with smaller or more diffuse hairs
*hoary: *closely covered with a white or whitish hairiness
*indumentum*: a heavy covering or hairiness
*lanuginose:* woolly or cottony
*lanulose: *wooly with very short hairs
*mucro:* a short and abruptly sharp or spiny tip
*mucronate*: ending with a mucro
*pilose*: shaggy with soft hairs
*plumose: *feathery, like the pappus hairs of some composites
*puberulent:* like pubescent but with smaller hairs
*pubescent:* downy with short, soft hairs
*recurved:* bent or curved downward or backward
*retrorse:* bent or turned backward or downward
*septate: *divided into partitions
*sericeous:* silky
*setose: *covered with bristles
*stellate:* once or twice forked, or arms radiating from base
*tomentose: *densely wooly or soft-matted hairiness
*tomentulose:* like tomentose but less so
*torulose*: twisted or knobby
*uncinate:* hooked at the tip
*velutinous:* velvety with erect, straight, moderately firm hairs
*villous:* shaggy with long, soft, not matted hairs




billcollector99 said:


> lol.
> all jokes aside, no answer either huh?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2011)

You forgot to add:

*helmety:* moist strands bent at odd angles and pointing all akimbo as if it had never taken a shower or heard of shampoo

Amazing list, D 
I had a busy couple of days getting my computer/growbox room better situated for space, and am pretty beat.
But, some good news is that I'll be able to buy my Akai MPK61 midi keyboard on December 8th, so am very stoked about that!
I will, soon there after, be bothering the 600 with my trite musical frivolities via the wonders of youtube, so prepare accordingly. 


Back is really sore from over doing things yesterday, so I'm off to sleep early (2:51am here).
I hope everyone's Tuesday is a good one!
Peace


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 25, 2011)

Took a little drive to my new hydro shop yesterday and finally broke down and bought some bat guano which brings me to this question. I see the directions on the bag call for a feeding once a week. For those who use guano, do you go with a once a week feeding and is it ok to throw the guano directly into water or does it need to be contained in some kind of mesh stocking and hung in the bucket to keep the guano out of the water?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2011)

4tatude said:


> cof is that a ladybug on the ed on left? cant pull in far enough to make out... nice plant !!!


Thanks. 
Probably not...though needed.


cof


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey bass here is a bubble cloner that's basically a DWC in a 3 gallon bucket. All you need is a bucket, preferably a 5 gallon one. A good air stone fastened to the bottom with some marine grade silicone. Scuff the bottom of the bucket and stone for good adhesion. You don't want it to come loose because it won't lay flat. You can get some tubing a barbed elbow and a grommet from Lowes if you want a water level indicator. As you can see I got a few 2" holes drilled out for my neoprene inserts that holds my cuttings in place. Just replace that with (depending what size you want to work with) a 4 to 6 inch hole for a net pot. Then you place the net pot in the hole you cut out and fill with hydroton. Then fill your bucket with water so it's about an inch just below the net pot. The bubbles from the air stone will pop on the surface of the water to keep your hydroton constantly moist.

If you prefer to use a tote it works the same way. Just remember you'll want to use a couple of air stones. More bubbles equals happy roots.

I use to grow DWC in 5 gallon buckets and I loved the results but it just got to time consuming for me. You have to check pH levels every day and adjust accordingly. Also you'll have to change your res every 7 to 10 days and watch you PPM levels.

Anyway I hope this gives you some idea how deep water culture works.


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 25, 2011)

Is this setup ok to grow 1 plant really big or is the better option to go for a tub style?


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Took a little drive to my new hydro shop yesterday and finally broke down and bought some bat guano which brings me to this question. I see the directions on the bag call for a feeding once a week. For those who use guano, do you go with a once a week feeding and is it ok to throw the guano directly into water or does it need to be contained in some kind of mesh stocking and hung in the bucket to keep the guano out of the water?


i just make a litre bottle up of 42g guano 1 ltr water and shake it up and dose it out in 50ml portions into the feed im feeding. I only tend to use it if they plants are just starting to bud or if they look like they need extra N.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of the cheesus i cut last night before the rot took any more












You can see part of the 1 cola has been savaged, not sure of what to do with the mouldy bud, either make oil or butter what you guys think?


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 25, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> Is this setup ok to grow 1 plant really big or is the better option to go for a tub style?


If you go with the bucket you can grow one large plant. If you go with the tote you can grow one large plant or a few smaller ones. The size of the plant all depends on how many you want to grow in the tote.



3eyes said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the cheesus i cut last night before the rot took any more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> Is this setup ok to grow 1 plant really big or is the better option to go for a tub style?


I got 10 oz from one 5 gal bucket.












And here is 6 plants in 1 - 30 gal tote.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

3eyes, I have frozen mouldy buds, then made hash with them before, but now it just grosses me out and I just throw them away. A user Wolverine was saying to spray down PM buds with H202 which washes off the mildew, not sure it would help with mould but might be worth a try, then you can hash them without fear of nastinesses being in there.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I friend of mine swears he got pneumonia from smoking my old moldy buds a few yrs ago. I didnt get sick, but he has a lung birth defect and is more prone to problems.
He wants me to make butter or edibles for him, to save his lungs...lol. I made him smoke my scissor hash yday and he liked that, but says it lasts 40 min or less...lol

Jig how did you attach the wire to the bucket?
and that bucket was a stand alone thing...didnt need a rez, you just drain some into a cup and check ph?
you could have several buckets and a central air pump?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2011)

DST said:


> 3eyes, I have frozen mouldy buds, then made hash with them before, but now it just grosses me out and I just throw them away. A user Wolverine was saying to spray down PM buds with H202 which washes off the mildew, not sure it would help with mould but might be worth a try, then you can hash them without fear of nastinesses being in there.


I used to smoke it all before but after reading up i'm not in any rush or dire need to do it again so i'm leaning more towards throwing it in with some butter, eating the shit can't be no worse than some of the crap i've eaten when pissed up lol


----------



## Slivers (Oct 25, 2011)

DST said:


> 3eyes, I have frozen mouldy buds, then made hash with them before, but now it just grosses me out and I just throw them away. A user Wolverine was saying to spray down PM buds with H202 which washes off the mildew, not sure it would help with mould but might be worth a try, then you can hash them without fear of nastinesses being in there.


Jorge Cervantes says it's ok! 

http://www.jorgecervantes.tv/2011/10/washing-away-powdery-mildew/


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2011)

Slivers said:


> Jorge Cervantes says it's ok!
> 
> http://www.jorgecervantes.tv/2011/10/washing-away-powdery-mildew/


PM is 1 thing what i got is full on furry shit looks like cotton wool on the worst affected areas and black or brown other areas


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Jig how did you attach the wire to the bucket?
> and that bucket was a stand alone thing...didnt need a rez, you just drain some into a cup and check ph?
> you could have several buckets and a central air pump?


I hooked the wire to the net pot. And it rested on top of the bucket.

About the rez... I don't know if you are getting DWC. All you need is something to hold the water... then cut a hole in the top for the plant. That's it. Nothing else. There is no separate reservoir. You CAN run separate reservoirs... but then you are doing Recirculating DWC, another style of setup in my eyes. I had a separate hole in the bucket top to check ph, I just dropped the ph meter into the water to check it and the ppms.

The grow I did with the 5 gal bucket had 2 - 5 gal buckets. 1 airpump. 1 airstone in each bucket.

You should really check out my journals to learn more about the setup. I'm not trying to get more hits in my journal or something. I just took tons of pictures and typed a lot of information in setting up a DWC. Many people have told me my first journal really helped them understand DWC and how to grow with them. The links are all in my signature.

Here's a simple, complete DWC with 2 tanks:


----------



## Slivers (Oct 25, 2011)

3eyes said:


> PM is 1 thing what i got is full on furry shit looks like cotton wool on the worst affected areas and black or brown other areas


Sounds gross. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 25, 2011)

Just stopping in to say HOLY SHYT Great work as always, everyone.  Stelthy, you have the most posh grow box I've ever seen. Your big vision shows in your plant-- she's a beaut. Holy stalk!

COF, nice fuking lake. Some monsters lurking in there, for sure 

There was so much pr0n, I honestly don't have enough time to list off all the amazingness that has once again blessed the pages of the 600. Duchie's crazy buds-- off the hook as always. And Jig, I love your vert SCROG pics... That pick with the lighter puts it all in perspective. Every time I see it, happiness.   Alright, I tried.

Gotta run... so busy


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I got 10 oz from one 5 gal bucket.


WOW, i`m impressed. If I could pull that much off the 1 plant i`d be more than happy.
Do you think I`d be able to grow 2 Fem Himalayan Gold with this setup in a 1.2x1.2x2.0m tent and a 600w hps?

Keep up the good work, I`m loving it.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 25, 2011)

Heres my Chemo Day 67 Day Before chop i chopped a few nugs so i could have some on my last day off
Shes look beautiful Faded nicely. All her nugs from top to bottom are rock hard as well


----------



## ShaggyGT (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice shots guys!!! Jig fucking A dude!!! That screen is fucking insanely packed with buds. Fuckin well done for sure.  Hydro can definitely pull some weight, I run a single DWC bucket and pulled around 4+ zips off of her. I didnt have a screen just stakes and she was a whore to keep in check.


----------



## skefaman (Oct 25, 2011)

heres my little 600w closet


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

Skefaman... where you at in the grow cycle?

Hotsuase... looking really really good. I love rock hard nugs. I've grown some pretty dense bud a couple times... but never got the Rock hard ones I've seen others grow. I've got a few at the co-ops (when I used to buy weed, lol) that were seriously like rocks. It was kinda hard to break a little off.



Min8040 said:


> WOW, i`m impressed. If I could pull that much off the 1 plant i`d be more than happy.
> Do you think I`d be able to grow 2 Fem Himalayan Gold with this setup in a 1.2x1.2x2.0m tent and a 600w hps?
> 
> Keep up the good work, I`m loving it.


I grew 2 plants in a 0.6 x 0.9 x 2.7m closet. I used a 400w & 250w. I veged them for 8 weeks from clone. Lots of training involved. There is a link in my sig for all the info. Grow #2

[youtube]4SEMdTgz9Zw[/youtube]

Bassman, here's a video for you too:

[youtube]1tlFt928_ck[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

skefaman said:


> heres my little 600w closetView attachment 1854782


Sweet  I hope youve started flowering! lol
Might be a good idea to trim all that lower stuff tho.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sweet  I hope youve started flowering! lol
> Might be a good idea to trim all that lower stuff tho.


I second trimming some of that under growth. Direct all the energy to the tops. Plus helps with airflow.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

"how to grow like jig fresh aka scrog king" I LOVE IT!! eheh 

Read about the gas leak Jig!  Im glad you and yours are ok!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I second trimming some of that under growth. Direct all the energy to the tops. Plus helps with airflow.


Some training may also be in order


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot bro. It would be a shame to have gotten hurt or lost a house over a freak accident.

I'm laughing at myself for slacking on the grow tip so much. Looking at these old grows I'm feeling quite inadequite with my latest 'attempt' at growing. Fucking sad little plants I got in my closet. I need to watch my own videos and take notes.

Glad to have you kicking around whodat. Fucking walloping the saints laid down. I didn't see it, but I'm sure you enjoyed it.

lol, pr0naholic. I feel like I'm back in meetings again. hehe


----------



## theoldmerchant (Oct 25, 2011)

Upgraded to a 600w. So guess I'll join in with you fine gentlemen.

DWC, kush and purples.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot bro. It would be a shame to have gotten hurt or lost a house over a freak accident.
> 
> I'm laughing at myself for slacking on the grow tip so much. Looking at these old grows I'm feeling quite inadequite with my latest 'attempt' at growing. Fucking sad little plants I got in my closet. I need to watch my own videos and take notes.
> 
> ...




Yeah man near death experiences are weird... Iv had a few.

I can remember when I first started growing, how concerned I was about every single tiny thing lol... I'll admit Iv slacked here and there but I try.

That sure was a slaughter sunday night  Still shitty about those bucks tho lol we always seem to loose to those assholes.

pr0naholic,,, I was 4 days sober but the 6 keeps calling me back lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

whodat the invincible said:


> I was 4 days sober but the 6 keeps calling me back lol


HAHAHAHA... that's some funny shit.



theoldmerchant said:


> Upgraded to a 600w. So guess I'll join in with you fine gentlemen.
> 
> DWC, kush and purples.


WOOT WOOT. Welcome to the club oldmerchant. Don't know if you ever saw my thanks on my thread, but I appreciate you checking it out. The space is looking nice.


----------



## skefaman (Oct 25, 2011)

i just flipped a week ago thats them with the stretch all glorious 4 feet


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

Jig  Im liking the new name you gave me hahahah. For a second their I thought we had a new member lol

skef~~ sounds good  how much headroom you got left? What strain?


----------



## skefaman (Oct 25, 2011)

i got another 3 1/2 feet of vertical growing space left 3 SSH and 3 lavander also 1 tnt kush freebie


----------



## indecline (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to post some photos of my grow but its early days still. have 4 in each tent, topped them all young and now have some really nice pineapple express bushes going. still wondering how the screen is going to work, first time for everything maybe I should get that screen up ASAP they are getting bushy and thick stemmed. 

about a week till flower. I think. want them big but not too big. and these girls grow fast in flower. photos when i switch, you can all laugh at my attempt to help them grow into the screen.

Im out of weed. and i mean out.
Ive allready picked out every tiny little crumb from the frozen trim. I have over 2 months till I can smoke bud. I havnt been more than 3 days without pot since last year. Im going to try a trim joint. its pretty frosty trim but I just know its going to give me a killer headache.

ill let you know.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jig in yer vid it looks so dense with buds on that screen that light cant pass thru...doesnt there need to be light to the backs too, or am I missing something?
I think I am going to Lowes for some buckets and Wally World for air stones and somewhere to get a more powerful air pump... I am going to work on lst and and all those other things as well to get more from my plants. What good is a 7' tll plant that get 4 zips and is 5-6 feet wide?lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

As long as the plants are getting light, that's what important. Not neccesarily what direction that light is coming from. It's like a flat scrog (like heads up is doing), the buds are only getting light from the top, not the bottom... yet they are still lush.

About the airpump. Overkill is better than too small.

EDIT: don't forget a netpot or drain cover to put the plants in.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2011)

If any of you guys are thinking about using 1 of these lamps http://www.growell.co.uk/philips-greenpower-lamps.html i would recommend them BUT they do seem to burn hotter than a growlux bulb.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

3eyes said:


> If any of you guys are thinking about using 1 of these lamps http://www.growell.co.uk/philips-greenpower-lamps.html i would recommend them BUT they do seem to burn hotter than a growlux bulb.


Thats a decent priced *globe*  
Id have to go with a growlux tho.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats a decent priced *globe*
> Id have to go with a growlux tho.


I've been using the growlux dual spectrum for 6 years thought i'd try something different, next grow might use 1 of each just to cool it down a tad


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 25, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuuud


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuud


Is grrreatttt!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's one example I have a DWC. This is the one that had two autos in it. They got too big so I put them in separate 5gal buckets. I'll find a pic or two of them in flower.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's the same two plants about two weeks before chop and a pic of one of the root balls.
I just had one small air pump and one air stone in each bucket. Wally World stuff, LOL

They were autos that were under 18/6 for a couple of weeks but got too big and had to go therest of the grow in the flower room under 12/12.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

sounds like botrytis. I would worse case make some hash after freezing it, then use the hash to make butter.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

So when you guys talk about wally world... are talking about walmart or something???


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So when you guys talk about wally world... are talking about walmart or something???


that's what I'm referring to.....


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So when you guys talk about wally world... are talking about walmart or something???


Yeah, their talking about that crap hole... lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanx for all the help everyone.
I dont know what autos are, I suppose it is a plant that starts to flower when itr wants to even in long light schedule?

I am taking some of my chopped girls to reveg for mothers, wondering what size pot to use as space is limited...oh in soil btw...
I am gutting down the root mass and re-potting with better dirt. I noticed they didnt root well in that shit dirt I had. I will never go cheap on dirt again! Lost 50% size from plants with the shitty dirt compared to same plant in the light good dirt....oh well lesson learned.


Yeah walmart is a crappy store, but they do have alot of stuff cheap and close by
If I could afford not to go there I wouldnt.


There is the original Wally World from the 80s movie Vacation.
Chevy Chase and some others and it is supposed to be Disneyland.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 25, 2011)

Wish I could use bat guano (or any kind of guano) because it sound cool. Guano is a word I first encountered when I was ten and thought is was the most awesome combination of letters and meaning possible (before I noticed syzygy, lol). The fact that it meant caked up shit from various critters only made it cooler. DST's list of hair adjectives set me off on a long rumination today (twas nae good for me gawf, lol). I came away concluding English is the most interesting of languages because it conserves and absorbs new words far more willingly than any other major language in the world and continues to do so. Its erratic or nonexistent grammar structure only makes this easier. It's an Imperial Language, innit.

'Discuss'



curious old fart said:


> that's what I'm referring to.....
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> Yeah, their talking about that crap hole... lol





Heads Up said:


> Took a little drive to my new hydro shop yesterday and finally broke down and bought some bat guano which brings me to this question. I see the directions on the bag call for a feeding once a week. For those who use guano, do you go with a once a week feeding and is it ok to throw the guano directly into water or does it need to be contained in some kind of mesh stocking and hung in the bucket to keep the guano out of the water?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

i need help guys, My buddy is running a 2 gallon 4 bucket RDWC, he treated for algae last night with H202, and this morning woke up to this:

















Strain is Mercury Valley OG, they have been vegging for 4ish weeks, and he has two in coco that look nothing like the 4 in the buckets. 1 weel ago they looked exactly like the ones in coco.

Coco


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the ph super off? that's my only idea


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

Bill~ I think he may have used too much h202... I also think those buckets may let in light so that can be the cause of the algae. Id change out the solution and hope for the best.
Id also say that water level is too high,,, but thats just me.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 25, 2011)

What kind of nutes is he using? If he's using organic nutes, H2O2 is a no no. It'll kill all the beneficial stuff in there. Other than that I couldn't tell ya never used the stuff. Although I used some hydroshield on mine one time, it was supposed to do basically the same thing as H2O2 and they reacted the same way but I was using chemical nutes. Good thing was they rebounded in a cpl of days though.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

I've noticed that even black 5 gallon buckets let in some light... not much but some. That's why i cover EVERYTHING in the metal tape. 0 light. Only $7 a roll for 50 ft.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I've noticed that even black 5 gallon buckets let in some light... not much but some. That's why i cover EVERYTHING in the metal tape. 0 light. Only $7 a roll for 50 ft.


Yeah I cover everything in a layer or 2 of that panda stuff... Works fine for me


----------



## joshls78 (Oct 25, 2011)

More Blue Widow


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2011)

nice pics all.............ello/night to all.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm with Whodat on the plant issue. I will be putting a layer of reflectix over everything like I did with the flooded tube systems for heat and light reasons. That tape Jig uses works well too...


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm with Whodat on the plant issue. I will be putting a layer of reflectix over everything like I did with the flooded tube systems for heat and light reasons. That tape Jig uses works well too...


i been planing to put up my panda film,from the start of this grow.........so make sure you do it,cause mine is starting to collect dust


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone else heard/read that autos should be flowered on a 20/4 light schedule? It kind of makes sense since autos flower when they are mature enough and it has nothing to do with photoperiod. Why not give them twenty hours of light, seems to me you would get a bigger harvest than a 12/12 schedule. This is response to you Dez and the one or three others who grow autos.

Discuss?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, that's what I read and heard too. I was told that mine would not get very big or yield well under 12/12 but the proof is in the pudding, LOL. I can post a pic of the harvested buds hanging that tell a different story 

EDIT: Here's the pic. There is a small Afghan on the far left but almost all of it was the Roadrunner Auto and a Haze Auto.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

H202 is like 4 drops per 3 gallons or something I think....really low


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2011)

These are a little better.
Oh, and the Afghan is actually dead center with the Roadrunner on the left and the Haze on the right.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

600W HPS under a 18" x 28" footprint

Journal in Sig


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Skefaman... where you at in the grow cycle?
> 
> Hotsuase... looking really really good. I love rock hard nugs. I've grown some pretty dense bud a couple times... but never got the Rock hard ones I've seen others grow. I've got a few at the co-ops (when I used to buy weed, lol) that were seriously like rocks. It was kinda hard to break a little off.
> 
> ...


Yea sometimes having really Dense/ Sticky shit SUCKS lol. I hate trying to roll a quick blunt or joint and its so sticky i fuck up my Swisher Sweet


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Can I Join?


On behalf of all the 600 members, I officially welcome you to the club. hehe... Nice plant you got there. I'm excited to see what becomes of her.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok I have pics....
this is the white fly fuckers

this is a few of my reveg attempts, oh and my avocado is in the back

Mr Nice cut down




some girls drying, this is b4 I chopped the Nice


1st plate of dinner


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone else heard/read that autos should be flowered on a 20/4 light schedule? It kind of makes sense since autos flower when they are mature enough and it has nothing to do with photoperiod. Why not give them twenty hours of light, seems to me you would get a bigger harvest than a 12/12 schedule. This is response to you Dez and the one or three others who grow autos.
> 
> Discuss?


 I have had good results growing autos at 20/4 the 4 hours of dark gives them a little rest time, but they are still getting a decent amount of light as far as duration. They can even be flowered at 24/0 if they are true auto's.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ph is 5.9 on those buckets and nutes are synthetic, same nutes that i use Hydroponix - X-Nutrients, I agree they need to be changed to darker buckets, and that the water level is too high. So in your guys ipninion do you think they will rebound if it was the h202 that did thew damage?


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 25, 2011)

what's up 600, it's been about 70 pages since i last posted on here.............had lots of shit to do....and could not keep up anymore.............so.....I'm helping out some one with a huge as tent and i wanted to know how in the hell do i setup the 8 inch fan and filter combo with the easycool 8 hoods.......the filter is so freakin huge that i dont think can be put inside the ten so i was wondering if there is any other posiible way to set it up...............I've seen a video on youtube in which the guy had the filter outside the tent with the fan attached to it and sucking air from inside the tent but they didn't have the air cooled hood...............so any suggestions????


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> what's up 600, it's been about 70 pages since i last posted on here.............had lots of shit to do....and could not keep up anymore.............so.....I'm helping out some one with a huge as tent and i wanted to know how in the hell do i setup the 8 inch fan and filter combo with the easycool 8 hoods.......the filter is so freakin huge that i dont think can be put inside the ten so i was wondering if there is any other posiible way to set it up...............I've seen a video on youtube in which the guy had the filter outside the tent with the fan attached to it and sucking air from inside the tent but they didn't have the air cooled hood...............so any suggestions????


looks like you have 2 choices...1...hang the fi;yer from the roof supports inside the tent...2... put the filter outside the tent and have fan mounted on the filter sucking from the light out through the filter...I have heard this method you lose some power from the fan though. I have never used a filter, so I cant say for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> what's up 600, it's been about 70 pages since i last posted on here.............had lots of shit to do....and could not keep up anymore.............so.....I'm helping out some one with a huge as tent and i wanted to know how in the hell do i setup the 8 inch fan and filter combo with the easycool 8 hoods.......the filter is so freakin huge that i dont think can be put inside the ten so i was wondering if there is any other posiible way to set it up...............I've seen a video on youtube in which the guy had the filter outside the tent with the fan attached to it and sucking air from inside the tent but they didn't have the air cooled hood...............so any suggestions????


You could have a duct from inside the tent running out the tent, into a box you build that will hold the filter (outside the tent). The box would have to be airtight, then have a duct leaving the box back into the tent and into the lights, then have the fan pulling everything at the end, and exhaust out the tent again. Make sense?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2011)

It probably won't be as efficient use of the filter, but I guess you could have the fan on top of the filter outside of the tent and then attached to the cooled hood. 
So/
< represents airflow

<Fan<Filter<ducting into tent<hood<inside of tent.

Morning everyone.

Peace, DST


----------



## socaliboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Has anyone else heard/read that autos should be flowered on a 20/4 light schedule? It kind of makes sense since autos flower when they are mature enough and it has nothing to do with photoperiod. Why not give them twenty hours of light, seems to me you would get a bigger harvest than a 12/12 schedule. This is response to you Dez and the one or three others who grow autos.
> 
> Discuss?


Considering darkness help bud and crystal production, keeping even a auto flowering strain on a 24/0 light cycle probably wouldn't benefit your yields.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2011)

that's probably true, but HeadsUp said 20/4, not 24/0.....I can't imagine many plants are going to be too happy never having any dark so I agree. I think with the Autos or Ruderallis crossed plants that Northern hemisphere lighting schedule are probably more in tune with their needs.



socaliboy said:


> Considering darkness help bud and crystal production, keeping even a auto flowering strain on a 24/0 light cycle probably wouldn't benefit your yields.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2011)

I would also go with the method DST is suggesting, that way the only thing in your tent is the ducting, the filter and fan are outside of your tent.

I personally don't grow auto flowering plants. I tried them once and I'll stick to regular old seeds, it's just something I seem to recall reading...maybe from Jorge Cervantes?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2011)

From my understanding HeadsUp, they are crossed with ruderallis based genetics, which are not normally as common in the Worlds central belt MJ friendly growing area. So they are use to longer day light hours and shorter dark periods. However I would have thought that they don't need 20/4 lights the whole time. I would imagine as they get maturer that the amount of light can be dropped. But hey, I have never grown them and probably won't so all a bit of gob dribbling on my side.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2011)

Same here DST, I don't see the sense in growing an auto when with another few weeks you could have a big plant. All I was trying to do with the auto subject is share some info I've read with those who do grow autos.

My first batch of guano seems to be coming along nicely, there's a nice foamy head on top of my five gallon bucket.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh aye, a nice foamy head eh!!!! lol.

Autos I am sure have their place in the growing market, I just don't realy understand them either. If you want bud that badly, get feminized seeds and grow a plant 12/12. It's interesting to see how people have jumped on the hype though. Saying that though, I think for growing outdoors in Europe they are ideal. My plants flower far too late and don't get the benefit of nice outdoor sun....well not with the current climate change happenings anyways.

ok guys, siging off, laters DST


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 26, 2011)

So today Between playing Battlefield 3/ Chopping the Chemo/ and a Doctors appointment in this SHITTY COLORADO SNOW i have to fit some sleep in lol but we shall see im feeling a 48 hour day coming on


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 26, 2011)

DST said:


> sounds like botrytis. I would worse case make some hash after freezing it, then use the hash to make butter.


Botrytis it is Sir, i'm not sure if freezing it will kill the spores but it can't do no harm, so hash it then butter it is the way forward as there's no way i could bring myself to throw out over an ounce even if it is fecked 

Just read an article that says to soak affected buds in gin or vodka to extract the thc and kill the mould, so i'm thinking if i use propan to make oil it could possibly turn out nice again (hopefully)


----------



## lthopkins (Oct 26, 2011)

thought i pop in and say what up about to turn the lights on and go indoor 
BUBBLE HASH MMMMMMMMMMM 174 GRAMS


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wasnt trying to say anyone was wrong, just posting based on my experience. I have grown Autos on both 20/4 and 24/0 with good results from both. I have also tried growing them on 12/12 and it didnt turn out so well.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2011)

No worries Bill, I just think giving light 24 hours a day just isn't energy efficient. There are a lot of things that can be done, but being efficient for me is fairly important. If a plant gives the same on a lower light regime with less energy used, then that is ideal.

Nice lump of bubble Ithopkins, kind of puts my 6 grams to shame, lol....inferior lump complex coming on, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2011)

DST said:


> No worries Bill, I just think giving light 24 hours a day just isn't energy efficient. There are a lot of things that can be done, but being efficient for me is fairly important. If a plant gives the same on a lower light regime with less energy used, then that is ideal.
> 
> Nice lump of bubble Ithopkins, kind of puts my 6 grams to shame, lol....inferior lump complex coming on, lol.


I've vegged in 18/6 and 24/0, price isn't really an issue with my little cfl, but i don't relly notice any real difference between the two. I only go 24/0 if i have some clones to keep warm.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Heeeeey 6ers  Im trimming some soil plants today/last night and getting ready for the final phases of my ak grow  this one is going on 10 weeks now... The only thing I can think of that extended the time of the flowering is the training I did in the beginning, otherwise they've been happy as clams )))) < those are smiling calms lol.

Smoking on various types of dank and enjoying the first snow of the season, inside and toasty of course  lights are keeping my place quite comfortable. I'll do some updating later on.... Wow its taking me fooooorrrrreeeeevvvvveeeeerrrrr to type.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2011)

So I guess my Purp Dragon with the bugs went into shock causing deformed re-veg looking buds. looks like shitty ass weed! The other one looks awesone and has over 1/2lb on it maybe.
I just wonder if I can chop off the shitty buds and reveg it and if it will recover for next spring?
Better to chop off branches or just the buds, and should I shorten it?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So I guess my Purp Dragon with the bugs went into shock causing deformed re-veg looking buds. looks like shitty ass weed! The other one looks awesone and has over 1/2lb on it maybe.
> I just wonder if I can chop off the shitty buds and reveg it and if it will recover for next spring?
> Better to chop off branches or just the buds, and should I shorten it?



I googled "re vegging cannabis" and this is the first thing that came up............. Should be all you need.

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?15069-A-Guide-To-Re-vegging

Why reveg the shitty one?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> So today Between playing Battlefield 3/ Chopping the Chemo/ and a Doctors appointment in this SHITTY COLORADO SNOW i have to fit some sleep in lol but we shall see im feeling a 48 hour day coming on


Battle field 3? Im on my way. lol


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 26, 2011)

DST said:


> It probably won't be as efficient use of the filter, but I guess you could have the fan on top of the filter outside of the tent and then attached to the cooled hood.
> So/
> < represents airflow
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I googled "re vegging cannabis" and this is the first thing that came up............. Should be all you need.
> 
> http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?15069-A-Guide-To-Re-vegging
> 
> Why reveg the shitty one?


 Is was imo only shitty because the bugs got it really bad and I neglected it. It has a huge stock and should recover. It was infested bad!!
The Nicotine based insecticide works fast, while it wont kill mites, that isnt the problem this time

I saw that reveg link too, and they have it cut short, but I dont need the bud, and wondered if the extra height remaining on the trunk will help next year to get a jump on growth or if it is better to chop the extra 4 or so ft off?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Battle field 3? Im on my way. lol


You play too??? On PC??? I gotta download that shit... like NOW!!!

EDIT: I've never used a filter... but I thought I remember peeps saying they should be sucked through... not blown through.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> .also the tent fits 32 plants in 3 galln pots, should we really put that many???........


You dont have too. The bigger your plants are the less you'll need in there, but you'll need bigger containers.

They both work, one takes more time less work, the other takes more work less time.

Heres some 4x8 grows. 
This one was 10 plants in 5 gallon buckets.


This one was something like 30 plants in 2 gallon containers.



This one is 5 plants in 5 gallon containers all scrogged out (scrog = screen of green) my first scrog btw :blush: haha


All in 4x8 and same soil/guano tea... The scrog one did encounter spider mites but did really well... All different strains though, but you get the idea.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is was imo only shitty because the bugs got it really bad and I neglected it. It has a huge stock and should recover. It was infested bad!!
> The Nicotine based insecticide works fast, while it wont kill mites, that isnt the problem this time
> 
> I saw that reveg link too, and they have it cut short, but I dont need the bud, and wondered if the extra height remaining on the trunk will help next year to get a jump on growth or if it is better to chop the extra 4 or so ft off?


 IDK bassman.


jigfresh said:


> You play too??? On PC??? I gotta download that shit... like NOW!!!
> 
> EDIT: I've never used a filter... but I thought I remember peeps saying they should be sucked through... not blown through.


No, I play cod on a buddies xbox whenever Im hanging with them. I used to be a big gamer until my xbox broke for the third time and I was in the middle of a move, with that going on I just didnt bother getting it fixed,,, YOUR FKUP MICROSOFT! I spent allot of time and money on games. Even though I dont play on a regular basis Im still a beast! lol for real, no slouch. haha see the smack talk is already coming out. I do enjoy it still though, getting baked drink some brews and zone the FK out heheh.


I push through a filter for my drying tent and have had no problems,,,, besides the first filter they sold me was all fucked up and leaking charcoal and obviously not functioning correctly lol. They gave me another one and its been fine for a while,,, I just put the pre-filter on the duct instead of around the outside of the filter.
I believe the manufacture says you can push or pull. Phresh philter btw.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a beast too, lol. Better watch out Hotsause. I'm coming for you, hehehe.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Battle field 3? Im on my way. lol


im still in camp mode....

update,when i take some pics.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> IDK bassman.
> 
> 
> No, I play cod on a buddies xbox whenever Im hanging with them. I used to be a big gamer until my xbox broke for the third time and I was in the middle of a move, with that going on I just didnt bother getting it fixed,,, YOUR FKUP MICROSOFT! I spent allot of time and money on games. Even though I dont play on a regular basis Im still a beast! lol for real, no slouch. haha see the smack talk is already coming out. I do enjoy it still though, getting baked drink some brews and zone the FK out heheh.
> ...


I hate how the xbox's break so easy!! I fixed a friends, it broke again in 4 months...he bought a new one it broke...I just use my pc for gaming.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You dont have too. The bigger your plants are the less you'll need in there, but you'll need bigger containers.
> 
> They both work, one takes more time less work, the other takes more work less time.
> 
> ...


 
the size of the tent is the same as yours, how may lights u have in there???...........


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I hate how the xbox's break so easy!! I fixed a friends, it broke again in 4 months...he bought a new one it broke...I just use my pc for gaming.


Well I sent them all in for free but its still a pain in the ass.
My computer is a joke lol. But it works so I cant really complain too much.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

potfarmer297 said:


> the size of the tent is the same as yours, how may lights u have in there???...........


The first 2 were done with 4-600ds and the scrog one had 2-1ks.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2011)

day 47 for my 3 gals,and boy have they pickd up in the weight department.
ill get more/better pics later
#3





#2





#1


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice G -)

I predict lots 0' pr0n on the 6 tonight... Bring it on 6ers!!!


----------



## crosscountrykush (Oct 26, 2011)

genuity said:


> day 47 for my 3 gals,and boy have they pickd up in the weight department.
> ill get more/better pics later
> #3
> 
> ...



Very nice job there, going to a heavy harvest for you my friend.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Oct 26, 2011)

OK here are a couple bud shots of some flowering plants I got finishing up. Looks like they are covered in glass. A week to maybe two more to go and it will be done.  




*Platinum Bubba x Kandy Kush (Advance Rain Forest Mix):*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ucvta7xDo_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucvta7xDo_4[/video]


Can you say rip?!  

Ak day 63, beginning of week 10.
2 more days of nothing but sugar daddy and magic cal (ppms only at 550 right now) then a 4 day total flush 
Also spotted some patches of spider mites ( i have not been a good boy) but its the last run for this room so im not sweating it 


Giggity 

































Its hard to get it all in perspective,,, there's allot of bud in there.

Off to post this in the 600 lol


----------



## ShaggyGT (Oct 27, 2011)

Gezz man make my post look weak with your room of buds. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

ShaggyGT said:


> Gezz man make my post look weak with your room of buds. lol


Your bud does look better


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Morning you pervy Pr0ners, great stuff to wake up too, as well as some sun shining......


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2011)

hi there m8 i have just bought a 120x120 tent and the 600w light is far to hot with the 4 inch fan what to yous think the best thing to put in is a 400w or upgrade the fan this is my 3rd grow but gone from cuboard to tent had the cuboard perfect but the women moaning on about house stinking all the time heres a few pics of my second grow white rino


----------



## Ganja Chickalick (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't wait to get my equipment! Sup 6 double zero!!!... so i've been doin some reading & plan on running a solis-tek 6/blockbuster 6''/hortilux sup 600hps/400w mh/4x4x6.7' tent/3x3 ebb n flow table. Can i get some suggestions for the grow media? i wanted to go with the 6' wool but im afraid of overwatering since this is my first time with hydro. ill be raising 9 girls


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

morning chaps and chapette, early starrt today, epic cat sit cuz me mums gone poland ffs. I have to rush backwards and fporwards to mine to take my pussy to the vets for another dressing change, then i gotta chop the chronic. Ill be rushing bout till tuesday, wish me luck lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

Ganja Chickalick said:


> I can't wait to get my equipment! Sup 6 double zero!!!... so i've been doin some reading & plan on running a solis-tek 6/blockbuster 6''/hortilux sup 600hps/400w mh/4x4x6.7' tent/3x3 ebb n flow table. Can i get some suggestions for the grow media? i wanted to go with the 6' wool but im afraid of overwatering since this is my first time with hydro. ill be raising 9 girls


Maybe coco is the one for you if ur frit of overwatering


----------



## Ganja Chickalick (Oct 27, 2011)

budolskie said:


> hi there m8 i have just bought a 120x120 tent and the 600w light is far to hot with the 4 inch fan what to yous think the best thing to put in is a 400w or upgrade the fan this is my 3rd grow but gone from cuboard to tent had the cuboard perfect but the women moaning on about house stinking all the time heres a few pics of my second grow white rino


keep the 600. 10x10' is wayy too much room for that light? you would need a 700+cfm fan for filtering the room & atleast 180cfm fan(short duct) to cool hid.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

I think he means he got a 120cm x 120cm tent (metric) - ^^^

And welcome to the 600 Ganja Chickalick. Grow medium, hydroton I guess, coco (not sure how messy that is for hydro) and I just saw a guy using "Hail", which looks like white ice cubes.

Budolskie, you nead at least a 5inch or 125cm fan for a 600. The 4inch is def not going to do the trick. I used a ruck125l for my single 600.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

[youtube]EKzqa8X4qOo[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it was marshmallows at first


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2011)

whodat

another outstanding grow.
I have heard that raising you co2 level to 5000 for 24 hours will eliminate spider mites...any truth to this?


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes whodat suffocate those little bitches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 27, 2011)

Afghooey, 47 days into flower


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2011)

DST said:


> I think he means he got a 120cm x 120cm tent (metric) - ^^^
> 
> And welcome to the 600 Ganja Chickalick. Grow medium, hydroton I guess, coco (not sure how messy that is for hydro) and I just saw a guy using "Hail", which looks like white ice cubes.
> 
> Budolskie, you nead at least a 5inch or 125cm fan for a 600. The 4inch is def not going to do the trick. I used a ruck125l for my single 600.


just seen a 6' fan with speed and temp control £70 im gona order


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Yum yum, welcome to the 600 Maow!


ChairmanMaow said:


> Afghooey, 47 days into flower


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

sounds like a winner lad. Go for it!!!!


budolskie said:


> just seen a 6' fan with speed and temp control £70 im gona order


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2011)

GOOD MORNING 600 from the west coast!!

NIce lookin Afgooey Chairman...Whoodat those plants just amaze me!! Shaggy those be some frosty bitches!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 27, 2011)

Just dipping in over here to say what up six hundo? Busy day.

NICE FUKING BUD, CHAIRMAN. Jeezus... blessed! 

Hope you're all well. I'm out.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing buds indeed. That Afghooey is stellar.

I'm a bit embarrassed to post up my plants after all the beauty you guys are putting up... but here goes anyways. Try not to laugh, lol

Took some pics just now. Camera died in the middle of the photo session. Here's the highlights of what I got. Not bad for 2 and a half weeks in 12/12.

Haha... just looked at them. Pretty shitty pics. I'll get better ones using a flash when I charge my little camera. I'll keep these small though, as not much to see here, lol

*DAY 18*
Herijuana
View attachment 1858388
NY-47
View attachment 1858389
DOG Kush
View attachment 1858390View attachment 1858391View attachment 1858392View attachment 1858393


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Jig, what's the story then, do you think you need more veg time for your set up, or are there other reasons you are not happy? Everything is flowering hunky dory.....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

It's the clones I got. Plain and simple. They were in 4 inch rockwool cubes all rooted. I had to cut off about 70% of every plants root mass to get them in my netcups. Then it was a matter of just keeping them alive to make it into the tubes. This is why I am going to run from seed from now on. I will grow lovely little healthy plants that will be just the right size for my setup.

I could just go back to the co-op I buought clones for all my good grows... but paying $150 for 10 plants 90 miles away isn't optimal to me. I'd rather be somewhat self sufficient with plants. Plus when I go there I am limited to the strains they have in stock at the time.

I really think the new year will bring good things for my closet. I should be pulling 20+ oz each time. I'm hoping for 10 this round, and that's most likely a big stretch. Probably more like 6. sigh.

At least I'll have 4 strains, 2 of which I've never smoked (herijuana, dog).

When I get back from holiday I'll run one more round of clones (from a different source) while my phycho killers are growing up. It's gonna be a breeders boutique grow! Coming March 2012. Fuck the mayans. I'm keeping civilization alive with good mj genetics, lol.

EDIT: THIS is what it Should look like:


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 27, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Afghooey, 47 days into flower


That's what I like too see.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Controlling your own stock is vital, whether it is seed or clone stock. I hate loosing strains.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 27, 2011)

My buddy's first attempt at a scrog. He's growing the clones I took from my plants. The clones in the party cups are fourth generation colombian gold. The blue light is an actinic tube that throws out the vast majority of its light right at 440nm.

The bud is tangerine dream.

Edit. The clones are not even three weeks from being cut and they have rooted nicely and already show pre-flowers.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

very nice buddy of headsup!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It's the clones I got. Plain and simple. They were in 4 inch rockwool cubes all rooted. I had to cut off about 70% of every plants root mass to get them in my netcups. Then it was a matter of just keeping them alive to make it into the tubes. This is why I am going to run from seed from now on. I will grow lovely little healthy plants that will be just the right size for my setup.
> 
> I could just go back to the co-op I buought clones for all my good grows... but paying $150 for 10 plants 90 miles away isn't optimal to me. I'd rather be somewhat self sufficient with plants. Plus when I go there I am limited to the strains they have in stock at the time.
> 
> ...


jig you will love the Herijuana both growing it and smoking it! Which one of your journals has the Herijuana grow, i would like to follow it. I grew Herijuana OG and loved it! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 27, 2011)

Just finished another emergency chop because of the botrytis/blight all the rest of the girls are on water now and will be coming down within the next week only a week early but still gutted lost about 2 oz so far, on a happier note i've just sunk 5 cheesy dicks and 2 cheese dawgs to go in next with 2 sogoudas and 1 GHS exodus


----------



## skefaman (Oct 27, 2011)

back for a quick shot tnt kush (pre) cola


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

Buddy of heads up lol
That scrog is looking nice  Not sure if he is looking for any constructive criticism but I'll do it anyways lol. Since the tops have gotten quite a ways above the screen Id try and spread them out as much as possible, but may be tough pulling those tops back down without snapping a few. Then Id clear out some of that bottom growth because it would all just be popcorn and would take away from the main buds.
It looks good though  Id like to see this one in the end.


cof~ Iv done the co2 flood thing before and it def knocked em down good, but then the eggs hatched a few days later and I had another wave. So I think a triple hit with co2 in one week might do the trick,,, but im harvesting in a few days so I may just let it ride......... i think.
BTW I read its 10k ppm for a few hrs, but what I did was just when the lights tuned out I emptied an entire 20lb tank then pulled it out the next day. It didnt seem to bother the plants much.


Howdy 6ers and welcome to the new members


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

The #4 grow in my sig. That thread started a couple grows ago and I just keep tacking on. I think this link should take you to where I got the latest plants: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393811-jigfreshs-closet-flooded-tube-vert-8.html#post6297620


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey all you new guys... have a peek and give you input. LAST DAY TO VOTE:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey all you new guys... have a peek and give you input. LAST DAY TO VOTE:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


Yes everyone PLEASE VOTE!!! or ells your not in the club! lolol jk you can still be in.
VOTE OR DIE!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It's the clones I got. Plain and simple. They were in 4 inch rockwool cubes all rooted. I had to cut off about 70% of every plants root mass to get them in my netcups. Then it was a matter of just keeping them alive to make it into the tubes. This is why I am going to run from seed from now on. I will grow lovely little healthy plants that will be just the right size for my setup.
> 
> I could just go back to the co-op I buought clones for all my good grows... but paying $150 for 10 plants 90 miles away isn't optimal to me. I'd rather be somewhat self sufficient with plants. Plus when I go there I am limited to the strains they have in stock at the time.
> 
> ...


 How bout a drive to SD to get good clones that you know will grow well


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How bout a drive to SD to get good clones that you know will grow well


Agreed!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Amazing buds indeed. That Afghooey is stellar.
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed to post up my plants after all the beauty you guys are putting up... but here goes anyways. Try not to laugh, lol
> 
> ...


I usually post pics or vid of my little bitty bonsai plants RIGHT after whodat kills us with his jungle shots!
Bad timing....


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 27, 2011)

Just tested out the macro setting on my new camera. This is Hericules from Sannies Seeds 

View attachment 1858916


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Just tested out the macro setting on my new camera. This is Hericules from Sannies Seeds
> 
> View attachment 1858916


Looks good!







cof


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Just tested out the macro setting on my new camera. This is Hericules from Sannies Seeds
> 
> View attachment 1858916


Hey Shwag can we please get a macro shot of that ass in your avi????


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Hey Shwag can we please get a macro shot of that ass in your avi????


I get to take it into the bushes first!


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

Take that booty into the bushes....ohhhhh no, that one goes on my face so I can guess her weight!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 27, 2011)

bite into that n pray for lockjaw lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2011)

Found a dieing bud today cut it open and a caterpillar was in there...can I use this to kill em?

http://www.bayeradvanced.com/system/product_variants/label_pdfs/000/000/049/original_Complete-Insect-Dust-4lb.pdf


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not going to bother to weigh it; fuck that's strong.


Okay, okay, it's about 2 grams from 7 grams of crap popcorn. ISO wash for 30 seconds, how it became so dark I'll never know..
Tryin a bit more now . . . .


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2011)

Who cares about your camera bro, that bootie in your av got ALLLLL my attention. lol. Edit; ooops, never mind, my 600 brothers been all over that already.



Shwagbag said:


> Just tested out the macro setting on my new camera. This is Hericules from Sannies Seeds
> 
> View attachment 1858916


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm not going to bother to weigh it; fuck that's strong.
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, it's about 2 grams from 7 grams of crap popcorn. ISO wash for 30 seconds, how it became so dark I'll never know..
> Tryin a bit more now . . . .


That shit looks so tasty. How much did you get from how much trim?


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm not going to bother to weigh it; fuck that's strong.
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, it's about 2 grams from 7 grams of crap popcorn. ISO wash for 30 seconds, how it became so dark I'll never know..
> Tryin a bit more now . . . .


shnkrmn that looks like a Swan in a pond....did you shape it that way??? LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That shit looks so tasty. How much did you get from how much trim?


Are you super high or something?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2011)

dude, it's a snail! Don't hurt my feelings!

Especially since I've been comparing it with ice bubble hash I made a month ago. LOL. I just pull it out into easy pinches of pleasure heheh.







really can't decide which I like best, I will just have to persevere in judgement. bwahah and lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry bro, wasnt trying to hurt your feeling....I think it looks great and I really thought it was cool if you did shape it like a swan or snail. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Are you super high or something?


Extremely  You should come join the fun


----------



## duchieman (Oct 27, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm not going to bother to weigh it; fuck that's strong.
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, it's about 2 grams from 7 grams of crap popcorn. ISO wash for 30 seconds, how it became so dark I'll never know..
> Tryin a bit more now . . . .



You guys are so inspiring. I have the trim and now I have something to do while I wait for Mr UPS to show up with my new toys. 

Edit. I thought it was a whale. At least that's what I see


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

Whats up brotha duch! hope all is well with ya bro! I took a little break to clear my mind and get my personal stuff in line!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I thought it was a whale. At least that's what I see


That's what I thought, too!
Keep expecting it to regurge Jonah any second.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2011)

I see the whale totally, although the eye should be way lower!. Whatever. That fish gonna keep getting smaller! LOLOLOL



duchieman said:


> You guys are so inspiring. I have the trim and now I have something to do while I wait for Mr UPS to show up with my new toys.
> 
> Edit. I thought it was a whale. At least that's what I see



EDIT: wow, now y'all blowing my mind. It was a whale all along even when I thought I was making a snail. damn! lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just for the record I saw a whale b4 I read others views too, but on the plate on its side it looks like a snail.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2011)

Had a power outage for 2 hrs here. I had to stand outside in the dark to protect my plants and house...as I have said there are predators afoot here in the 4 mile...lol
Power is back and the fans and dehumidifiers back on...all is quiet now in the white trash suburbia I call home.

**EDIT** Man was i bored here in the dark,,,no internet no lights...no pRon just beer and my trusty ganja pipe


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it was the loch ness monster!!! I mean c'mon! Look at it! LOL.

Bass~ I miss chilling out in the country with no city lights,,,, just me, the stars, my brew, and of course my trusty ganja  Cant wait to be back


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I thought it was the loch ness monster!!! I mean c'mon! Look at it! LOL.
> 
> Bass~ I miss chilling out in the country with no city lights,,,, just me, the stars, my brew, and of course my trusty ganja  Cant wait to be back


 felt likr the old west here, nothing but the moon light, actually surprised how bright it was 2nite!
Anyway I realize how dependent we are on power and frills.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, I AM out on the wide prairie and the moon sure shines bright except it's on the wane right now, contributing to general darkness after sunset.

Correction: moon be waxin not wanin' at the moment.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2011)

Jig- You can save yourself some gas by picking up clones here 

Or, just stop by on your way to see BC. I won't be offended as long as you let me tag along to his place, hehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2011)

A quick photo update:

72 days since seeds were sown, and 49 days since final transplant and switching lights to 12/12.
Other than two of the plants were put into 12/12 about 14 days after the rest of them.


\/\/\/ Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper/and?























(L-to-R) Herijuana, DOG, C4/Casey (younger DB/JTR in foreground)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow doob.... they look great!!! I guess I haven't seen the canna-cam 5000&#8482; in a while. How long you gonna let them go?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, jig. I squeaked in between updates of whodat's eye-melting lung-exploders, so they look okay. 

I think most of them will be going another 14 to 21 days (minimum). Some might go longer.
I'm going to go for a cerebral high for most of them, but a few I'm going to turn into total demonic couch-lockage, so they'll go a week or more longer that the others in ripening. 
Plus, some of the plants are physically 14 days behind, and I have that tall clone of the DB/JTR/? and took another cutting the other night of it, and it's rebounding now.
Will be sowing new seeds, very soon!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whats up brotha duch! hope all is well with ya bro! I took a little break to clear my mind and get my personal stuff in line!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 I'm doing good man. I owe you some photos but to be honest they, along with the plants (No fault of genetics I'm sure) were not so hot so, knowing I was going to try another of the last couple of seeds, I held out until I had something to show. I just transplanted her today and took this shot. She is getting a much better start fo shure. I'll keep you up on her I promise. 





Doobie, I think your selling yourself short. Your garden is looking great. I'm sure your biting the bit for them to be ready. I think my current DB/JTR has a lot more DB in it than the last one. Seems like it's starting to build that cone shaped cola that the DB's have. 

Curious, what is this?

View attachment 1859361


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2011)

That's one of the DB/JTR/and? plants.
(**edit: it looks odd from the angle I took the pic at: it's been LST'd, so it looks bushier than it would normally*)
I got a good variety of phenotypes from these seeds, so it's been fun noticing the differneces.

And, yes, going to enjoy this crop, for sure!
Sampling some of the popcorn buds from down below on some of them, and they are already quite heady!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 28, 2011)

Plants are looking epic, Doob! Glad you're back in the game   to your crease 600. G'nite.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking good Doooooob!  "whodat's eye-melting lung-exploders" I was lmao so hard and blushing at the same time lol 
I greatly appreciate all of the kind words and great vibes I get from my fam at the 6. Im already getting grow sick packing stuff up, breaking out in sweats lol . Only 4 plants left,,, for now ......... Once a 6-er always a 6-er  bud in bud out lol  Lets toke shall we 


[video=youtube;jBDF04fQKtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2011)

We're all hoping you are able to get back to growing, too, bobo!
Duchieman is going to have to work double time on the artistic bud pR0n until you get going again.

And, whodat, your skills are increasingly amazing, my man!
I hope you get your next place set up just the way you like so you can get back to overgrowing your neck of the woods!

Damn glad to have the 600 to hob knob with, and I would be far worse at growing if it weren't for you guys (and gal/s)!


----------



## fatality (Oct 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> A quick photo update:
> 
> 72 days since seeds were sown, and 49 days since final transplant and switching lights to 12/12.
> Other than two of the plants were put into 12/12 about 14 days after the rest of them.
> ...


you must be a proud father


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That shit looks so tasty. How much did you get from how much trim?





jigfresh said:


> Are you super high or something?


I just got up and I am as straight as I can be, and I would have asked the same question. 2 grams from 7 grams of trim. FUK ME, that's a good ratio, lol. 70 perhaps? or 27?



whodatnation said:


> Looking good Doooooob!  "whodat's eye-melting lung-exploders" I was lmao so hard and blushing at the same time lol
> I greatly appreciate all of the kind words and great vibes I get from my fam at the 6. Im already getting grow sick packing stuff up, breaking out in sweats lol . Only 4 plants left,,, for now ......... Once a 6-er always a 6-er  bud in bud out lol  Lets toke shall we
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;jBDF04fQKtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ[/video]


Do I need anybody...of course I do, I need my 6'ers!!!!

Peace and erl bongs rips to all!!!!

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, and I thought it was may be a snake coming out of a charmers basket!!!


----------



## fatality (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like a Tetras pic, Fatality, very nice Bucket indeed!

Heres some nurples of the purples....getting chilly, always somewhere to hang yer coat.


----------



## fatality (Oct 28, 2011)

Tetris ? that game was fun back in da day


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

aye, that's the one, lol. Just with the blocks on the bottom of your pic, it reminded me of that. I use to love the game, had it on my phone for ages.....

only game i play now is dodging traffic on my bike on the way to the pub (and on my way home - which is the advanced game playing level)


fatality said:


> Tetris ? that game was fun back in da day


----------



## fatality (Oct 28, 2011)

DST my casey jones never came out too good, bad pheno musta been huh?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice work guys, nothing like waking and looking at bud porn. Today is the last day of week seven for my girls. It looks like my colombian gold may be finished in another week, the other girls I'm thinking three more weeks to finish. I'm giving them their first dose of gravity this morning. I'll have a pic update in a day or two.

Whodat, there is no doing anything with that scrog of my buddy's, he has seven plants under his screen and they are still in the stretch mode. I suggested to him to keep tucking the branches under but as you know we each have a mind of our own and he grows the way he wants. I'm also curious to see how it turns out. I'll keep the club posted with updates of his grow as it progresses.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

remind me, did you get a clone or seed? The CJ is normally a stormer and fairly easy so I guess must have been a bad pheno, can happen.


fatality said:


> DST my casey jones never came out too good, bad pheno musta been huh?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

talking od caseys i got a casey seed that looks fucking pucka


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

My ladies are alll wrapping up week 1 of 12/12 hopefully I should have some decent pron here in the upcpming weeks.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> My ladies are alll wrapping up week 1 of 12/12 hopefully I should have some decent pron here in the upcpming weeks.


Im sure that's more than likley B.C


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2011)

well caterpillars and white flies, not found mites....OH and dont forget the mold!...fuck me!!
Im cutting it all down, some is going straight to the trash can


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> well caterpillars and white flies, not found mites....fuck me!!
> Im cutting it all down, some is going straight to the trash can


bummer bro, i would salvage what you can. And be happy with what you did get  a bowl of BBK sounds so nice right now


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, like a whole page of pretty things. Good work guys! Not much has changed with my grow, scrog is coming along nicely.

Quite an essential question while i'm here. What's the flowering times expected of the BSB x Casey? I suddenly realise the answer to this question could spell failure to the whole of next years plans


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Quite an essential question while i'm here. What's the flowering times expected of the BSB x Casey? I suddenly realise the answer to this question could spell failure to the whole of next years plans


I just sat down from harvesting one at 9 weeks. I'll post a smoke report as soon as she dries...deep purple with a lovely floral bouquet.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That shit looks so tasty. How much did you get from how much trim?


So i just realized I asked a question to an answer that was already there. As you can see i havent quite came down from that high yet.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I just sat down from harvesting one at 9 weeks. I'll post a smoke report as soon as she dries...deep purple with a lovely floral bouquet.
> 
> 
> cof


Phew, that just about works for me  fingers crossed! Else i'm gonna step out into Vancouver in a pair of short and flip flops with no money or clue what i'm to do  I've seen some of the photo's of various peoples, they've all looked utterly stella, mine showed colours prior to pollinating whence it stopped, but i have hopes for this pheno yet  Ideally i'm looking for 12 ounces off the plant.


----------



## knourgro (Oct 28, 2011)

WHAT IS UP 600 CLUB lol, i officially have the juice to post on here so here you go 

these are my babies just comin up on 2 weeks in the flower. and yes... its a 600 :0


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard knourgro, lookiing good


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

knourgro said:


> WHAT IS UP 600 CLUB lol, i officially have the juice to post on here so here you go View attachment 1859925
> 
> these are my babies just comin up on 2 weeks in the flower. and yes... its a 600 :0


Buuuump 

Edit: Im slow lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2011)

well I chopped all but my weird sativa looking pheno of BBk, and the Dragon that is all fucked up.
I ran out of room to dry, so I took my clothes from my closet and hung in there too.
I repotted all my girls into 15 gallon pots to use as mothers(well the ones I wanna keep).
I hope chopping their root mass way down is okay as the dirt they were in was shit and a solid rock.
I used a big bag of Sunshine 4 to pot them with.
I hope chopping them down repotting and loss of root mass isnt too much for them!!
Oh and the Dragon stock is so thick that the hole in the center is as open as a pencil....should I seal that up...lol?

I wonder if I should just use that shitty ass pheno of bbk for hash or trash her? The buds are soooo airy and unripe as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2011)

knourgro said:


> WHAT IS UP 600 CLUB lol, i officially have the juice to post on here so here you go View attachment 1859925
> 
> these are my babies just comin up on 2 weeks in the flower. and yes... its a 600 :0


Looks really good. Two weeks? NICE!!!!


----------



## knourgro (Oct 28, 2011)

yep, they literally started exploding with early buds about 3 days ago. i so excited i feel like a schoolgirl about this harvest lmfao


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2011)

That's cool man. This round I'm on has trichs a whole lot earlier than I've ever had them come. I'm super excited too. Plus I have 2 strains going right now I've never smoked and heard great things about. How long you been growing?


----------



## knourgro (Oct 28, 2011)

sick sounds like we have pretty similar operations lol. iv only been in the biz for 7 months. this is my second grow, my first one.....SUCKED...badley. i inly got about 1 oz off 4 plants. but now i have all my research done and all you smart fellows here on rollitup to bounce my questions and ideas off of so these ones are tearing it up

its always fun smoking a new strain, especially when your own hard work is what made it so dank!!! it could be the meaning of life lol

goodluck on your set man, got any pics anywhere?


----------



## knourgro (Oct 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So I guess to make it less confusing we should be talking about current grows huh. Alright, that's cool.
> 
> First I have a confession. I actually run 650w... a 400w HPS and a 250w MH (i also have a 250w hps bulb for it). Now before you say it's unfair I will admit to having terribly dusty/ dirty homemade cool tubes. So I am 100% confident I am at least negating 50w worth of light with my laziness.
> 
> ...


Hah here they are! im a little late on these ones butthey look fire, are you still runnin the same setup? i like the idea of that vertical trellis effect you have goin


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you'll get more than an ounce from this one. 

Here'e the new setup. A couple months old... but it's still the same... just sadder looking plants now.

[youtube]k5dY5_dJxEQ[/youtube]

The link : #4 2 level grow in my sig has the lastest... but I post more updates on this thread than that actually. (hope you 6ers don't mind, hehe)


----------



## knourgro (Oct 28, 2011)

cool, thats a pretty ingenious setup though. multileveled with a hydro setup is pretty nifty lol

nice lookin buds though, i think ones bigger than my arm!!!  nicely done


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 28, 2011)

Going in to the 7th week. They are packing on serious weight, the greens more so than the purple pheno. The purple seems to be a little skinnier than the rest.

I will probably ease up on the nutes this week and switch to plain water with a weekly dose of molasses. It sure it getting hard to not snip a little tester.


----------



## knourgro (Oct 28, 2011)

DAMN!!!! THOSE ARE SOME NICE BITCHES YOU GOT THER STUMPJUMPER. i hope to be as proud of my daughters some day as you are


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, looks like you're on the right track


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

Those buds made me o face lol

[video=youtube;QzIN3EgBIHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzIN3EgBIHg[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 28, 2011)

How much do you think she'll yield? 



mr west said:


> talking od caseys i got a casey seed that looks fucking pucka


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

good stuff jig man as always. amazing what you pull from that cupboard. like dst's stinky room maximum output for the space is an art. 

i'm baked and flying. sorry

those nugs look a dream to trim stumpjumper, nice


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm baked and flying. sorry


Well dont crash your plane!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

haha it's on course man. 'we'll be in the Hudson'


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

Im bored, heres a tune.

[video=youtube;CtRbEgoTqQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtRbEgoTqQs[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha it's on course man. 'we'll be in the Hudson'


Call Heathrow for landing instructions.

 
cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 28, 2011)

*



600
600 is god
600l love
big bossy 600ds
booger
breeders boutique
bud pr0n
cheesedog
club
danks
dog
dst
flying spaghetti monster
green shark
haze
kush
mountains
my bff 600
nug porn
pr0n
pussie galore
seed fairy
sexy600's
thc
the almighty 600
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

coms are most definitely down....

am enjoying some gory sick flick http://youtu.be/nEKFeAYmN9c


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll take credit for "big bossy 600ds" lol
I may have done "the almighty 600" as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Phantom OG, Tested out to 27% THC


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats pretty serious BC! 

Iv yet to test anything iv grown


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats pretty serious BC!
> 
> Iv yet to test anything iv grown


Me neither, that is from a local co-op. I just thought i would share what i got left as a present from Bekindbud


----------



## duchieman (Oct 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Me neither, that is from a local co-op. I just thought i would share what i got left as a present from Bekindbud


Love how you guys have each others backs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

i'd heard it was ridiculously expensive to get your dope mass spectrometer tested?!

nice present man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 28, 2011)

What up 600ers? Just dropping in to check in on yas... Looooooookin good


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd heard it was ridiculously expensive to get your dope mass spectrometer tested?!
> 
> nice present man.


Budgenius.com

I heard its like 30-40 bucks a strain.?.?


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2011)

this place is rocking,few more weeks to go for me,these gals are still on the mass water flow.
hope they are done by the 16th,so i can start to clean things up.

nice pic/vids/chatter that has been going on,in the "6"


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Acapulco Gold end of week 1 12/12


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, got a question for you all. What would be the recommended fan and filter for a 1.2meter sq tent running a 600hps non cooled hood (batwing style). I just would like to know what to get so no stinky comes out. Will be just the 1 plant, maybe 2.
Was thinking of a 450cfm 6" fan and a 6" carbon filter. Will this be ok?

cheers.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2011)

I kept the soil from my last harvest (FFOF), sorted out as much of the roots as possible, added some organic stuff from a local hydro shop where dude is all into organics and makes tons of stuff, put it into a big trash bag and set it off to the side of my garage. I opened it up tonight and mixed it with a big bag of fresh FFOF, added a little guano and tied it back up. I'll be putting my seedlings in that mix over the weekend at some point to see how this all goes. 

This dude offers free compost tea that he makes himself once a week that he suggests using once a week instead of plain water. I'm going to start picking it up once a week when he's got it ready and trying it out. It will change my water schedule when using soil to where I'll be giving water, then nutes, then tea, then nutes and then back to water. I'm curious to see if it makes any noticeable difference in my plant's health. I don't expect to see any increase in yield or anything but, who knows?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> Hi everyone, got a question for you all. What would be the recommended fan and filter for a 1.2meter sq tent running a 600hps non cooled hood (batwing style). I just would like to know what to get so no stinky comes out. Will be just the 1 plant, maybe 2.
> Was thinking of a 450cfm 6" fan and a 6" carbon filter. Will this be ok?
> 
> cheers.


If you're just looking to use it as a scrubber, that is more than enough fan. The filter really depends on brand because some brands offer pretty small 6" filters. SHould be good to go though IMO.

EDIT: I use a fan that I think is rated for a little over 600CFM but it's connected to a dimmer switch for a speed control and turned down a bit. I also have mine in line with my hood so it is pulling through my hood and filter and working as an exhaust fan. If you decide to change to an air cooled hood your fan will be big enough for that as well most likely so it sounds like a good choice to me,


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those nugs look a dream to trim stumpjumper, nice


 I'm anxious to get started! Shouldn't be too bad, but there's a bunch of em


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Gorilla Grape looking beastly in the trich dept at such a young and tender age


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

Morning everyone, hope you are all having a good Friday night. Saturday here and off for a morgen weaky bake.....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 29, 2011)

Question men my m8 has a meter square tent and a 600 hps he's been leaving door open all day to keep temp down but says if he has light higher then 18 inch and the doors shut the temp is ok but would the plants stretch he has 4 inch extraction


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think the plants will stretch bad at the light 18inch away. 4 inch extraction (unless it's a powerfull extractor), is not a lot lad.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

Out door Deep Blue


----------



## budolskie (Oct 29, 2011)

DST said:


> I don't think the plants will stretch bad at the light 18inch away. 4 inch extraction (unless it's a powerfull extractor), is not a lot lad.


The light is 18 away when it is red hot i have to leave door open but when I take it higher it Gets the temp perfect with doors shut what would be better. Light higher and doors shut or light closer and door open


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking frostilicious there, D!
Love that morning light, too.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 29, 2011)

I have just went and bought a 6' for my 120x120 tent cos the 4 they sent doesn't keep the temp down


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

That'll do the job, yer mate should probably invest as well. Make his life a lot easier for sure.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2011)

Billcollector, I'm not sure about that twenty seven percent thc level. From my understanding it is physically impossible for a plant to be more than twenty five percent thc. This is from a doctor in Israel who is supposed to be the leading researcher on marijuana. I saw it on one of the shows about weed on tv.

I'm also interested to see what your acapulco gold does, I have one bean of it along with a red diesel.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Oct 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Gorilla Grape looking beastly in the trich dept at such a young and tender age


Damnit dude I want that Gorilla Grape bad. Originated from my home state. Been trying to get my hands on some of those seeds or a cut for quite some time. Lucky SOB!!!! lol


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Gorilla Grape looking beastly in the trich dept at such a young and tender age


Looks tasty already.


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2011)

just smoked my test plant,of psycho killer....real nice & mellow smoke,good job MR.west.
i will be doing a tree of this gal soon.


edit:dam im high as hell,that PK just kickd in.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> just smoked my test plant,of psycho killer....real nice & mellow smoke,good job MR.west.
> i will be doing a tree of this gal soon.
> 
> 
> edit:dam im high as hell,that PK just kickd in.


Nice!!! I'm excited to grow out my Psycho killer seeds. Was a bit let down when I read, nice mellow smoke. But was smiling from ear to ear when I read the edit, lol

Your plants are looking real good G.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

yep the jack the ripper i crossed to make the pk is a real creeper lol. Im smoking some jtr this weekend and i feel wrecked melted limbs and buzzing head lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey if you guys get a chance, BKB needs some help picking a new strain name, also I got some of these beans running right now, so I would like them to have a name 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/481327-bkbs-name-strain.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Billcollector, I'm not sure about that twenty seven percent thc level. From my understanding it is physically impossible for a plant to be more than twenty five percent thc. This is from a doctor in Israel who is supposed to be the leading researcher on marijuana. I saw it on one of the shows about weed on tv.
> 
> I'm also interested to see what your acapulco gold does, I have one bean of it along with a red diesel.


http://fullspectrumlabs.com/dispensary/boulderrx/

Boulder rx is is the dispensary shrubs first helps run. Full spectrum tested his white urkel at 25.5 and fluffhead at 27.8% thc. crazy high numbers. but full spectrum is highly respected.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://fullspectrumlabs.com/dispensary/boulderrx/
> 
> Boulder rx is is the dispensary shrubs first helps run. Full spectrum tested his white urkel at 25.5 and fluffhead at 27.8% thc. crazy high numbers. but full spectrum is highly respected.


Yo BKB post pics of the analysis on that phantom por favor


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

Evening gentlepeople, just popping in for a visit while I smoke a post dinner joint. 

Cuppa's and joints for all at DST's!!!! but bring some biscuits mofo's! lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo BKB post pics of the analysis on that phantom por favor


As requested BC99.....Phantom OG Bottle!!!!



Sup Sixers.....Im back and growing again!!!

Sorry I havent been around in a while but I need to take care of a lot of personal business. I took a little break form growing and it was good because I got to refresh my mind and clear up some unfinshed business. I am happy to be back and thrilled to be growing again. Here is what I got going right now....Sorry SIxers no pRon yet but I will for sure have some serious pRon for the xmas holidays!!! LOL

Current Strains: 
1st ever all DWC grow figure I try to learn how to grow in bubbles....

*BG Special (Pre-98 Bubba x Grape Kush)* BC99 hook up!
*Skunkijuana (Early Skunk x Herijuana OG) *
*Cougar Kush (Northern Skunk x R.Ed Kush)*

*Veggy pRon*....soon to be some sexy real pRon come Decemeber time!!!!



*BG Special* (Top'd 1 time)



*Skunkijuana* (Early Skunk x Herijuana OG)



*Early Skunk Buds* 



*Herijuana OG Buds*



Come on Sixers did you really think I wasnt going to post some pRon.....LOL

Peace All and Have a Fucking Great Weekend!!!

BKB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

That heri OG looks serious. n i bet that phantom OG was some kill too.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2011)

I was tossed off of my Honda this morning 
cold tire + cold asphalt = very slippery conditions. The tire started to spin as I was going around a car that pulled into my lane in front of me and the back end swung out. It tossed me in front of it and onto the ground where I tumbled and rolled down the street for what felt like a mile (really only about 125-150 feet) and the bike just slid right passed me and on down the road a good 100 feet further before stopping. I reinjured my separated shoulder a bit but other than its just lots of road rash and some bruises.

Broke my nice phone, tore holes in my bomb ass jacket, scratched the face shield on my helmet, shredded my pants, scuffed up my gloves and scratched up the right side of the bike pretty bad but it doesn't look like there's any mechanical damage and nobody ran me over so I won't complain........much,LOL.

I'll get some pics to show you guys later of the bike and my sweet road rash. Right now I'm a bit loopy from the percuset (sp?).


----------



## thechemist310 (Oct 29, 2011)

Can I join!?! Can I join!?!?

I have been vegging with a 400w hortilux MH. When I swithc to flower next week I'll be using a 600w Hortilux HPS and a 400w HPS.

Setting up a perpetual grow. 400w MH for veg and a 600w and 400w HPS for flower.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2011)

thechemist310 said:


> Can I join!?! Can I join!?!?
> 
> I have been vegging with a 400w hortilux MH. When I swithc to flower next week I'll be using a 600w Hortilux HPS and a 400w HPS.
> 
> Setting up a perpetual grow. 400w MH for veg and a 600w and 400w HPS for flower.


 
Sounds cool! Welcome to the 6!!

Now post up some pics of your setup to share with the rest of the class, LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn Dez. Glad you are ok. I 'liked' your post becuase I'm glad you aren't hurt... not that I 'like' you crashing, lol. Be well bro. Sorry about the bike getting scratched up. You'll heal, hehe.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Nice!!! I'm excited to grow out my Psycho killer seeds. Was a bit let down when I read, nice mellow smoke. But was smiling from ear to ear when I read the edit, lol
> 
> Your plants are looking real good G.


I'll second that the psycho killer is a real nice smoke. Who knows how many different strains I've grown at this point but I can honestly say the psycho killer is a keeper in my opinion. Not an overpowering body smoke so for me it's an ideal daytime smoke. Good head buzz, nice for being able to be stoned and still accomplish work, if you're working.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Jig. It's all good. 
I sold the GSXR a few days ago so now I'll be riding a scratched up bike for a while until I decide what I want to repair and what to replce and stuff.

Need my shoulder to heal up some first though


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn Dez sorry to hear bout the crash, but glad you are here to tell us about it!!

That Herijuana og looks like it has my name on it...lol

Made my vote for the BKB strain name


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks Jig. It's all good.
> I sold the GSXR a few days ago so now I'll be riding a scratched up bike for a while until I decide what I want to repair and what to replce and stuff.
> 
> Need my shoulder to heal up some first though


Glad your alive and still with us.....good members are hard to come by.
May I recommend something with 4-wheels? I hate to say it, but people just don't see 2-wheelers....that second look has saved many an accident.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2011)

Dez, glad you're still here to tell us about your adventure today, hope you recover quickly from the road rash.

So here are my babies at the end of week seven of 12/12. Super skunk front left. Colombian gold left rear. Critical+Kali Mist center and two chocolopes on the right. The chocolopes have been a nightmare to grow couldn't seem to find what makes them happy but I'm happy to report the nugs she is growing look nice.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2011)

Heads Up

Looks good to me







cof


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2011)

for real,i like the looks of these buds...





mmmm


----------



## knourgro (Oct 29, 2011)

lookin good heads up, how many more weeks are you sayin?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I was tossed off of my Honda this morning
> cold tire + cold asphalt = very slippery conditions. The tire started to spin as I was going around a car that pulled into my lane in front of me and the back end swung out. It tossed me in front of it and onto the ground where I tumbled and rolled down the street for what felt like a mile (really only about 125-150 feet) and the bike just slid right passed me and on down the road a good 100 feet further before stopping. I reinjured my separated shoulder a bit but other than its just lots of road rash and some bruises.
> 
> Broke my nice phone, tore holes in my bomb ass jacket, scratched the face shield on my helmet, shredded my pants, scuffed up my gloves and scratched up the right side of the bike pretty bad but it doesn't look like there's any mechanical damage and nobody ran me over so I won't complain........much,LOL.
> ...


Damn, glad the cars around you missed you & your bike!
That exact thing happened to me in '85 with my Ninja 600R. Exact description, except it was April and there was snow & ice in the sidewalks still, but the roads were clear.
Except for the puddle that was in the shadow of a building that was partially frozen.
Everything else was exact.
Going to be a sore puppy tomorrow! 
I'm feeling for you, hope it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, very fortunate Dez. Glad it was on your side and your here to tell us about it. Take it easy and like Doobie says, hope the hurts not going to be too bad tomorrow for you. 

I'm starting to plant my feet a little more on the safer side these days. This is more what I'm thinking for me in the future. No license, no insurance, no plates or registration, no parking fees, ...... No rat race. 



http://eliteelectricbikes.com/

Looking good HU, and close to being done it looks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2011)

And how long before someone mods it with a 100volt 60amp battery and motor with timing advanced about 20-deg.
Should be able to hit 60mph with something like that. 
Mr. Toad's Wild Ride!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 29, 2011)

............... So i tried to use Cheese Cloth to drain my access water from my hash and it ate a majority of the jar i put in it.... So back to coffee filters i go... Whats left of my hash is drying on a plate looks like a good 3-4g. So did i grab the wrong cheese cloth or what?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;xP6fAPJa7cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP6fAPJa7cE&feature=related[/video]

http://hi-powercycles.com/


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> ............... So i tried to use Cheese Cloth to drain my access water from my hash and it ate a majority of the jar i put in it.... So back to coffee filters i go... Whats left of my hash is drying on a plate looks like a good 3-4g. So did i grab the wrong cheese cloth or what?


I had the same experience. I don't get what I did wrong and/or what other people are doing right.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2011)

Now those are both some worthy projects!
Way cool!

*the electric bikes.

Not the hash dilemma.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2011)

I take it you caught the video on the web site? They really start flying around that five minute mark. $5000 is not bad considering some real high end regular bikes and what they're worth. I don't need that kind of speed anyway, I'm more concerned with battery life and power/torque for those hills. A real fast pedaling speed would be good for me I think. Maybe with just a little extra for passing.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2011)

I know a guy that got to test one (mountain bike) for a company that was dope. I don't think the company made it but it wasn't long after I saw the prototype that others started popping up. His ran on Lithium Polymer batteries and had a brushless motor which was good for about 45mph. Tons of torque though so it wen up everything we attempted with little problem.

Thanks for the well wishes btw. Even though I have only met a handful of you, I consider you all friends. I hope to have an opportunity to meet more members of the 6.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2011)

I forgot to take pics before getting bandaged up so I'll try to remember to get some when we change bandages.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that wifey is back on plant duty for a bit 
she watered the seedlings and adjusted the ph in the veg hydro foe me tonight.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm hurting guys so I think I'm going to call it for today. It's been about 5 hrs since I last took a Norco, been dtinking for an hour or so, ate a cookie and have a Rx pain patch on my shoulder. I'm now wondering if I'll overdue it if I took another Norco before bed. I might just go hit up some of my Devastator Kush since it's Indica heavy and see if I can sleep. I also think I'll be hitting the urgent care tomorrow so I can get a brace for my separated shoulder. I threw my old one away because it was nasty after 7 or 8 weeks.

Good night all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

I just got accused of being a troll for the first time, ewwww i feel so dirty. LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2011)

if it makes you feel any better... you weren't trolling and you were totally right in my opinion about rockwool. Some people sure do get upset easily, lol. Nice we got the 6.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad to hear all is okay Dez, stay safe bru. I really can't give any advise because I have been on a moped once (never a motorbike) and I came off the bloody thing, lol. Peddle power for me.



duchieman said:


> Wow, very fortunate Dez. Glad it was on your side and your here to tell us about it. Take it easy and like Doobie says, hope the hurts not going to be too bad tomorrow for you.
> 
> I'm starting to plant my feet a little more on the safer side these days. This is more what I'm thinking for me in the future. No license, no insurance, no plates or registration, no parking fees, ...... No rat race.
> 
> ...


 
Duchie, the best thing imo, bikes are ace, even though my legs don't always agree. And even when you get really drunk and fall off you can still survive (although I have seen someone die coming off a bike before).



billcollector99 said:


> I just got accused of being a troll for the first time, ewwww i feel so dirty. LOL


Oh my word, Bill you dirty Troll, is this like you coming out of the Troll cupboard, lol.

Morning everone. Well I thought it was watering time today but they are not getting anything. I think I will try and get them back to watering every 3rd day, especially since my wife told me not to plan anything next weekend as we are flying off somewhere......I have no clue where. I thought we might have been going to Spain but I don't think so anymore. Anyway, long weekend away somewhere is a nice little surprise. It's our 3rd anniversary in a week or so, although that will be 8 years we have been together. Exciting stuff, I may even go MJ free for the weekend. My wife likes it when I do that as I don't stink like Pepe le....

Anyway, our clocks went back so I was up at 2 am thinking it was time to get up, even though it was only really 3 am. For some reason my wife had only changed some of the clocks last night, so it was all rather confusing for a morning sleepy head. lol. Anyway, back to my cheese joint and cuppa.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

dam HeadsUp, do you think you will ever go back to growing without a screen? That looks might mighty fine....


Heads Up said:


> Dez, glad you're still here to tell us about your adventure today, hope you recover quickly from the road rash.
> 
> So here are my babies at the end of week seven of 12/12. Super skunk front left. Colombian gold left rear. Critical+Kali Mist center and two chocolopes on the right. The chocolopes have been a nightmare to grow couldn't seem to find what makes them happy but I'm happy to report the nugs she is growing look nice.


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 30, 2011)

What's up guys? Can't wait to start flowering. View attachment 1861946


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice, looks like you should be flipping the switch fairly soon jhod!


jhod58vw said:


> What's up guys? Can't wait to start flowering. View attachment 1861946


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice, looks like you should be flipping the switch fairly soon jhod!


yeah was thinking maybe 1 more week


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok, only thing I think you need to think about is the fact that some of those plants are at different heights and sizes. The one front right for example looks a lot smaller. Are you going to train them a bit? i.e try to even out the canopy...



jhod58vw said:


> yeah was thinking maybe 1 more week


Edit, I guess in another week you will have a better idea of what needs to be done. Probably good to train in the first week or two of flower when the plants stretch.....


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2011)

Genuity, the buds you like are the colombian gold which I'm hoping to chop this upcoming weekend which will be the end of week eight of 12/12.

Knourgro, welcome to the six hundred. I'm thinking three more weeks on the other four plants, for a total of ten weeks of 12/12. I started counting day one the day I flipped them. I used to wait until I could see pistils on them to start counting.

DST, I'm thinking I might try to start a perpetual after my next scrog. Start two plants every two weeks. Work for me is slow at the moment. Picking up a few hours here and there with my plumber buddy so I need some income and I can't think of a better source than to depend on myself. If I can start harvesting two ounces per plant every two weeks I'll never have another boss breathing over my shoulder.


----------



## justlearning73 (Oct 30, 2011)

Good Morning 600. I hope all is well. Man been a way for a while due to some personal BS. Nothing like family to screw you over. I have fired everything back up. No pics yet. Plus i have more than just herb this time around. Or i gues you could call it almost all herb. LOL Besides the nice tasty , i also have some cooking herbs going too. Basil oregano that sort of thing. I am also trying some new beans. I have Full Moon, Raspberry cough, Aura(something like that. Plus I have some beans going that I bread last go round. We will see what happenes. Looks like everyone is doing good. I have to get my ass to work on a freaking Sunday so i will check in later. DST how are things with you? Suprise trip huh cool.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 30, 2011)

I noticed a couple days ago that my pH meters (Hanna continuous probes) read completely different numbers depending on whether my HID lights are on or not. Like 6.1 when the lights are on and 4.9 for example, when the lights are off. Electronic interference, anyone? 

Now, I calibrate my meters when the lights are on, so does that mean they read correctly when the lights are on or are the readings total shit? BTW, the ec reading does not change, regardless of lighting, just to confound things. One would think a probe that measures electrical conductivity would be more likely to be thrown off by a strong electrical field.

3 ballasts, all digital greenhouse. 2 600 hps and a 1000k MH.

The meter is currently plugged into the same power strip as the lights, but I've plugged it into an entirely different circuit before and it was still affected.

I'd like to fix this, although I have a certain amount of faith in the lights-on reading because it obviously works really well plant-wise.
I'd like some 600 input on what I can do. Short of replacing my ballasts. Has anyone has a similar experience?

I have 15' ballast to lamp cords but the ballast to socket cord is only 6', so I can move the ballasts as far away from the meter and outlets as possible . What else can I do?

Wait! Problem solved! I just need to grow inside one of these:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday_cage


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Justlearning, good to see you around, don't be a stranger bru. All is good over here. Still rocking the 600's!!! Peace, DST

I want a faraday thingy....


shnkrmn said:


> I noticed a couple days ago that my pH meters (Hanna continuous probes) read completely different numbers depending on whether my HID lights are on or not. Like 6.1 when the lights are on and 4.9 for example, when the lights are off. Electronic interference, anyone?
> 
> Now, I calibrate my meters when the lights are on, so does that mean they read correctly when the lights are on or are the readings total shit? BTW, the ec reading does not change, regardless of lighting, just to confound things. One would think a probe that measures electrical conductivity would be more likely to be thrown off by a strong electrical field.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

Good Morn 600
I have a few strains drying right now
BBK
PLatinum
Mango
Purple Dragon
Mr nice
White rhino
Grape Ape

I already dried a lil of each of these as I battles bugs molds etc...
but this is the rest....
I had to empty the closet out to hang in there, and the shed still has the Dragon that is shit, and the BBK sativa shit thing in it.

Should I strip the Dragon for reveg or leave the buds for reveg?
as far as the BBK pos I think I might strip it for hash....already got my MH in the shed on 24hr for veg now


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2011)

My BBK turmned out to be some of the best stuff I've grown to date, I wonder why yours was problematic. I actually have a second plant of it flowering now and it looks as good as the first. I have some vegging in hydro too so I can get more of it next time (6 plants, I think).


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Bass, any reason you wanna run the mh24 hours? Plants

You got to leave some foliage on the plant for reveg, and a couple of flowers.

Here's a little snippit from my journal.






Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> My BBK turmned out to be some of the best stuff I've grown to date, I wonder why yours was problematic. I actually have a second plant of it flowering now and it looks as good as the first. I have some vegging in hydro too so I can get more of it next time (6 plants, I think).


My BBK Mr Nice And Mango all had no problems, but didnt want the flies or mites to get to them. Not alot from any of those 3 either tho, but that ok.
I am gonna make it into a mother along with the others. If I dont like some of the strains I will throw the mother away....lol
I dont have room for them all after all.



DST said:


> Hey Bass, any reason you wanna run the mh24 hours? Plants
> 
> You got to leave some foliage on the plant for reveg, and a couple of flowers.
> 
> ...


How many hrs should I run the mh for them to be mothers ? I have the greenhouse roof still, so I turn off the MH from like 11am-5pm when the sun shines in there, then on again from 5 pm till 11 am.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My BBK Mr Nice And Mango all had no problems, but didnt want the flies or mites to get to them. Not alot from any of those 3 either tho, but that ok.
> I am gonna make it into a mother along with the others. If I dont like some of the strains I will throw the mother away....lol
> I dont have room for them all after all.
> 
> ...


18/6 will do you fine


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thanx guys, heres what I will do then. I will run the light from 3am till 9pm.
I have pics coming up of the re vegging moms after camera batt charges


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2011)

A deep blue nugget with about a weeks cure. Thank you _Breeders Boutique._

There was a light leak in the bloom room that caused several plants to hermi-fault of the grower, not the plant.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> A deep blue nugget with about a weeks cure. Thank you _Breeders Boutique._
> 
> There was a light leak in the bloom room that caused several plants to hermi-fault of the grower, not the plant.
> 
> ...


That looks gorgeous. I like the contrast from pistils to calyxes


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I had the same experience. I don't get what I did wrong and/or what other people are doing right.


 Yea ill just take it as a lesson learned i looked up cheese cloth and apparently there are alot of different kinds lol i should have looked before


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

Has anyone any experience with Mr Nice's "Shit"?
Supposed to be the original Skunk strain from the 80s...


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

COF you got a smoke report on that? Looks very nice, love the bright red/orange hairs! Beautiful!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Exodus cheese is already an original skunk strain from the 80's...But no, I have never tried Mr Nices "Shit". 

Love the Deep Blue cof. A gent as always!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad to see the Dog is a top 5 best seller over at seaofseeds.com


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Whodats Sour D looks amazingly just like Reserva Privada's IMO


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw that but I think it's just marketing. I could be wrong though, it should be in the top 5, lol.


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 30, 2011)

Sweet looking nugget you have there cof. Love all the red hairs.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Exodus cheese is already an original skunk strain from the 80's...But no, I have never tried Mr Nices "Shit".
> 
> Love the Deep Blue cof. A gent as always!!!!


I saw that exodus cheese was supposed to be a true skunk. I guess a few seed banks/breeders got a hold of skunk and renamed it.


Then I wonder it Cheese Surprise is like a skunk then?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 30, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Has anyone any experience with Mr Nice's "Shit"?
> Supposed to be the original Skunk strain from the 80s...


I bought the seeds a while back but moisture got to them in the fridge so it turned out as a non starter the shit is skunk #1 only so called by it's original name also black widow = white widow this is what i have read anyways


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

Here are the re vegging moms to be

Grape ape

mr nice

white rhino mom

mango


there are others too, some inside the house....

Do these look good enough to reveg as moms?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

here is a pic of the fucked up Purple Dragon and one of a bud on her.
View attachment 1862507View attachment 1862510


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I bought the seeds a while back but moisture got to them in the fridge so it turned out as a non starter the shit is skunk #1 only so called by it's original name also black widow = white widow this is what i have read anyways


 I have read the same, and wonder to the validity....


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> COF you got a smoke report on that? Looks very nice, love the bright red/orange hairs! Beautiful!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


She has a lovely, sweet odor that I can't quite identify and a smooth draw (but don't over-do it or you will cough) with a good high that has left me active and happy. I've been enjoying her all day and highly recommend her.
There were three plants and they were almost identical in structure and smell-damn good consistency.


cof


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 30, 2011)

a little research will allow you to confirm that mr nice shit and mr nice black widow are the original skunk1 and white widow, and sharkshock is another one which is known as great white shark at ghs

mr nice "shanti" did claim that amnesia haze was most likely ssh, now that is something i am not sure to the validity of


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad you like the Deep Blue cof.

Thanks for the clarification on the "shit" skunkd0c. Still find it a funny name. Have you ever smoked/grown the product they are selling now?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2011)

wouldn't you know it, the urgent care centers near me don't do ultrasound or xray on sundays. They suggested I go to the ER but that is pricey with our insurance so I'll be calling to get an appointment with my regular Dr tomorrow. I'll just be staying heavily medicated today and using over the counter stuff tomorrow while at work


----------



## Dropastone (Oct 30, 2011)

Dez sorry to hear about your accident and I hope you get well soon.

Peace and stay medicated..


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 30, 2011)

Some shots of the BB gear .. 
All doing ok , didnt take cuts off this dpq which im pissed about cause this cut looks like a fast finisher..


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2011)

dr green

Good looking ladies. 
I did the same thing...hello re-veg.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 30, 2011)

I got another seedling with the crazy colors and crystals. This one is Power skunk x Purple Kush


----------



## fatality (Oct 30, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Some shots of the BB gear ..
> All doing ok , didnt take cuts off this dpq which im pissed about cause this cut looks like a fast finisher..
> View attachment 1862784
> View attachment 1862785View attachment 1862786View attachment 1862788


dude, you can still take a cut, but you better hurry your ass up, i did it once at about that stage, clipped off the top bud from it and the fucker grew up to give me hella colas.... slh mind you


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 30, 2011)

fatality said:


> dude, you can still take a cut, but you better hurry your ass up, i did it once at about that stage, clipped off the top bud from it and the fucker grew up to give me hella colas.... slh mind you


Thanks for the tip fatality, i do have a mate growing some aswell so im going to check with him tomorrow see what stage there at, and i do have a few seeds left so if i dont take a cut or re-veg the re-vegged plant they'll be getting popped.. Saying all that i have n't even tasted it


----------



## Dively (Oct 30, 2011)

Take a look at my youtube video guys, would love some comments or suggestions! Thanks! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBJ3wwAJwxY


----------



## fatality (Oct 30, 2011)

still, wont you kick yourself in the junk if you let your pheno which could possibly be the bomb slip out of your life forever, it is such a sickening feeling. don't fall victim


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2011)

Dively said:


> Take a look at my youtube video guys, would love some comments or suggestions! Thanks!
> [youtube]MBJ3wwAJwxY[/youtube]


Looks nice and clean. Only suggestion I can think of is trying to get those LED's closer to increase the light intensity. I know nothing about LEd's though... maybe that's not possible? However I guess they would have to be around the sides as they would cause shadows in the HID light.

What strains you running? And how many different types of pots do you have. i see most are buckets that fill and drain I guess... there's also an airpot, and I think I saw some coco in another pot.


----------



## theDEEDO (Oct 30, 2011)

ok stupid question, I should know the answer. But never even thought about trying it until tonight. I have a 600w luminair with a quantum digital dimable ballast, and HPS bulb. Can I use a 600w MH in this socket with this ballast? Or should I be looking for a 600w conversion bulb? Are the 600w MH conversions good? Any suggestions on brands? + rep for help.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 30, 2011)

*Sunday Sixer "pRon"......for all pRon-A-holics!!!!*

Here is my Northern Skunk plant I finished back in August. This was a clone from BC99's Northern Skunk Mom that made the Cougar Kush beans. My most favorite grow and smoke ever!!!!



Here is my current grow, the bottom two plants are Cougar Kush one in DWC and another in Coco Mix. 

View attachment 1863108

Hope all you Sixers had a chill weekend.

Peace 

BKB


----------



## Dively (Oct 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Looks nice and clean. Only suggestion I can think of is trying to get those LED's closer to increase the light intensity. I know nothing about LEd's though... maybe that's not possible? However I guess they would have to be around the sides as they would cause shadows in the HID light.
> 
> What strains you running? And how many different types of pots do you have. i see most are buckets that fill and drain I guess... there's also an airpot, and I think I saw some coco in another pot.



Some of the photo's in the video were a little old but currently we have the 12 led panels about 12" from the tops of the plants all around the sides. We even have them slightly tilted so no HID light is being blocked.

We currently have the following strains in the ebb and grow buckets:
Casey Jones
Vortex
Power Plant
Blue Dream
Purple Kush
Sweet Tooth
Jilly Bean
NYC Diesel
In the Coco pots:
Vortex
THC Bomb
Air Pot:
THC Bomb

Thanks for checking out the video!


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

I can run either MH or HPS on my ballast, so I would have thought so.

As far as conversion bulbs are concerned, I have no experience but I think some others here do.



theDEEDO said:


> ok stupid question, I should know the answer. But never even thought about trying it until tonight. I have a 600w luminair with a quantum digital dimable ballast, and HPS bulb. Can I use a 600w MH in this socket with this ballast? Or should I be looking for a 600w conversion bulb? Are the 600w MH conversions good? Any suggestions on brands? + rep for help.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

I have taken snips with buds on them and I find they root really quickly. I have one at the moment and I think it rooted the quickest out of all the clones taken at that time.

If you love making has the DPQ is a dream, the smell from it when cured is not massive I find but the taste in the smoke department is lush, a real nice hash smokers weed I think. Hope your's turns out as tasty.



dr green dre said:


> Thanks for the tip fatality, i do have a mate growing some aswell so im going to check with him tomorrow see what stage there at, and i do have a few seeds left so if i dont take a cut or re-veg the re-vegged plant they'll be getting popped.. Saying all that i have n't even tasted it


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hash Porn?
View attachment 1863371View attachment 1863372View attachment 1863373View attachment 1863374View attachment 1863375View attachment 1863376View attachment 1863377View attachment 1863378
[video=youtube;h7oMk2X09rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7oMk2X09rk[/video]
*
Does anyone know if butane extracts Steel? Iron?

I want to make some BHO tomorrow, and a ft of steel pipe is like $4.
But I don't want to go if I'm doing the same thing as a PVC pipe would, like how it extracts the plastic out. *


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Hash Porn?
> View attachment 1863371View attachment 1863372View attachment 1863373View attachment 1863374View attachment 1863375View attachment 1863376View attachment 1863377View attachment 1863378
> [video=youtube;h7oMk2X09rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7oMk2X09rk[/video]
> *
> ...


neeet vid but u didnt take a hit after all that prep, kinda feel cheated lol. Hitting that spoon would of killed my chest lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> neeet vid but u didnt take a hit after all that prep, kinda feel cheated lol. Hitting that spoon would of killed my chest lol.


Awww. I'm sorry.

That's the second similar response to that. I'll make a like 5 second video of a hit of all 3, and post it in the Pm. It's 4:29am here. Gonna go hit and sleep.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> ok stupid question, I should know the answer. But never even thought about trying it until tonight. I have a 600w luminair with a quantum digital dimable ballast, and HPS bulb. Can I use a 600w MH in this socket with this ballast? Or should I be looking for a 600w conversion bulb? Are the 600w MH conversions good? Any suggestions on brands? + rep for help.


According to their website, it is good to go for both mH and HPS bulbs (*but double check that it is the same ballast that you have):

*http://www.quantumhort.com/quantum-600-watt-dimmable.html*


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok here's a few pics from my *MONDAY UPDATE #5* 



I started* Veg *at :- *24 July*


I started *Flower* at :- *15 Sept*




So thats a total of :- "*54 Days in Veg*" 



So she's had *54 days in Veg, and 47 days in Flower ~ (6.5 WEEKS)* so far....



Here's a* LINK* to my thread if ya wanna leave comments/see what I've been up to 



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-63.html



Hope you like my *5th* *Weekly Update* - STELTHY


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> neeet vid but u didnt take a hit after all that prep, kinda feel cheated lol. Hitting that spoon would of killed my chest lol.


[video=youtube;KVURTBKDwcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVURTBKDwcY[/video]


----------



## fatality (Oct 31, 2011)

aren't all 600MH conversion bulbs........


----------



## fatality (Oct 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ok here's a few pics from my *MONDAY UPDATE #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick, nice work m8


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> neeet vid but u didnt take a hit after all that prep, kinda feel cheated lol. Hitting that spoon would of killed my chest lol.


I think that spoon would get 6 people ripped off their ass lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2011)

An old lady just knocked my door to inform me that a car has rolled down the road and is parked in my front wall, i was wondering why peeps were walking past looking at my house lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Hash Porn?
> View attachment 1863371View attachment 1863372View attachment 1863373View attachment 1863374View attachment 1863375View attachment 1863376View attachment 1863377View attachment 1863378
> [video=youtube;h7oMk2X09rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7oMk2X09rk[/video]
> *
> ...


Looks like a nice wake n bake to me


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

3eyes said:


> An old lady just knocked my door to inform me that a car has rolled down the road and is parked in my front wall, i was wondering why peeps were walking past looking at my house lol


 Is the car in the wall through your house or a wall like a fence?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a question.
So I have the BBK that was a tall lanky pheno, or mis labeled from the dispensery. Anyway it was just riddled with mites. I was gonna throw th whole plant in the trash, but decided to see if I can get anything from it. I took off the top 1/3 of her...prolly 1-2 oz dry maybe. I def dont want to bring that infested shit in my house! Can I do something with these wet buds? Hash keif oil etc....or does it have to be dry to do anything with it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2011)

Im sure most of you are aware that I have a cut of Acapulco Gold from Barney's that I have grown out several times. Most have them have been on the smallish side







Well this one I am gonna see how big she can get, she was vegged to about 30" with about 6 tops. She has been in 12/12 for a week now, and is just starting to hit her stretch.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is the car in the wall through your house or a wall like a fence?


Front garden wall, car was empty 2nd time in 3 years it's happened last time a car smashed into my car if my car wasn't being fixed it would of happened again try explaining that to the insurance 2 different claims same circumstances freaky or what


----------



## lthopkins (Oct 31, 2011)

bassman yes needs to be dry just hang dry outside? on the bright side got 3/4 of my new room built going to run 1600 watts 1 1000 and 1 600
in a 4x8x7 area sog purple kush and bubba kush pre 98 from diffrent person since the last grow was not pre 98
not shure on my nute line yet....i also got a new 8 inch max fan a 6 inch used fan and new carbon filter 
i was thinking advanced floriculture ....or dutch master


----------



## lthopkins (Oct 31, 2011)

has anyone used this or any of there line friend did with exellent results
http://constantlygrowing.com/hydro/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_4&products_id=59


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Im sure most of you are aware that I have a cut of Acapulco Gold from Barney's that I have grown out several times. Most have them have been on the smallish side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the tomato cage in the smartpot thing...lol. I need to get some, I had branches touching the floor


3eyes said:


> Front garden wall, car was empty 2nd time in 3 years it's happened last time a car smashed into my car if my car wasn't being fixed it would of happened again try explaining that to the insurance 2 different claims same circumstances freaky or what


 Yu must be at the bottom of a downhill grade?


lthopkins said:


> bassman yes needs to be dry just hang dry outside? on the bright side got 3/4 of my new room built going to run 1600 watts 1 1000 and 1 600
> in a 4x8x7 area sog purple kush and bubba kush pre 98 from diffrent person since the last grow was not pre 98
> not shure on my nute line yet....i also got a new 8 inch max fan a 6 inch used fan and new carbon filter
> i was thinking advanced floriculture ....or dutch master


 Thanx IT, sunlight is bad for thc though, not sure where to dry it outside and not get sun or neighbors seeing it.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

Just hang it wherever you normally hang it Bassman. Then at the top of the string it's hanging from (or all down the string if you want) lather it with vaseline. The mites crawl up the plant to get off the dying plant and to find something else, and then get trapped in the vaseline. Just make sure you don't have a fan blowing on it until you are sure all the mites are dead or off it.

Or if you want to hang outside, I wouldn't worry about the sun degrading the thc too much, moroccans have been drying weed in the sun for years, as have the nepalese and afghans with hashish.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> i was thinking advanced floriculture ....or dutch master


I have used Dutch Master nutes since I started growing and I like the results very much.


----------



## lthopkins (Oct 31, 2011)

jig what did u use in the flower phase with the dutch master i was going to do a basic vedge nute not get crazy but flowering want a nice healthy nute line u know


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanx DST Ill try that


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> jig what did u use in the flower phase with the dutch master i was going to do a basic vedge nute not get crazy but flowering want a nice healthy nute line u know


I have the Gold line Flower nutes A+B. I would suggest their Zone through out the grow to keep the rez and the roots happy. And I would suggest using either their (or someone elses) silica. It really makes for healthy plants. The Add 2.7 is worth the extra $ in my head, but I don't think it's necessary.

Also I have always used HCO's gravity... until this grow. I ran out last time and they don't sell it in cali anymore.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I have the Gold line Flower nutes A+B. I would suggest their Zone through out the grow to keep the rez and the roots happy. And I would suggest using either their (or someone elses) silica. It really makes for healthy plants. The Add 2.7 is worth the extra $ in my head, but I don't think it's necessary.
> 
> Also I have always used HCO's gravity... until this grow. I ran out last time and they don't sell it in cali anymore.


I have found stores with Gravity still, but they charge more now...lol


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

Quiet around here tonight.

Remember, if you were in the competition and want to get yer prize get in touch ya numpties!!! lol.

Ah well, off to puff on ma joint.

D


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 31, 2011)

I sent mine to yer personal DST... Check there.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

Ah ken that, that's what got me to reminding everyone lad, lol. you are one of the few. It's hard to give things away these days, lol. People are so suspicious, lmao.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Ah ken that, that's what got me to reminding everyone lad, lol. you are one of the few. It's hard to give things away these days, lol. People are so suspicious, lmao.


What is it you feel the need to give away DST, I'm not suspicious of you. We do indeed live in a world full of suspicion, that however does not mean I need to subscribe. A while back the suggestion was made that all we need to do is trust each other and we would never really need to buy seeds again unless we were looking for feminized beans...and behold the seed fairy was born which by now I'm sure has visited many a six hundred member on both sides of the pond because we trusted one another. Hell guys we all do the same thing and in most cases I would dare say we are doing it illegally. Not illegally to me, I feel my rights are being infringed upon by the government but the government says I'm a criminal cause of what I do. Fuck em'. Put my ass in jail for a weed? OK, I'll sit there until my time is done and get out and resume my growing. There is a world full of mistrust and we all put up with our share of it but again it does not mean we need to subscribe to the fear and give in and become autonomous idiots without a thought of our own in our heads. I'll trust whom I damn well please and if my judgement is bad, I'll pay the price. Long live the seed fairy.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

the seed fairy rocks!!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> the seed fairy rocks!!


 I second that. I find myself trusting people from the 600 more then people i meet for the first time in real life......


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dst heres the Mites in the vaseline

View attachment 1864748View attachment 1864749


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 31, 2011)

that is fucked up how do you get spidermites anyways 
i always have ladybugs getting in my place idk how all the windows are sealed


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 31, 2011)

stretch is startin ooooo0oo0o0o
View attachment 1864762

View attachment 1864763

roughly 40 tops
hopin no more claw leaves
I cut back the N after a flush any advice on that from group six hundo?
temp and hum are fine


----------



## knourgro (Oct 31, 2011)

looks good man! how are you dealing with the claw leaves? i get them occasionally myself.

as for your plant though that things a monster, impressevly even canopy for having so many individual tops, nice work


----------



## fatality (Oct 31, 2011)

nice one pound town, ever think about lst'n them branches a bit so the light gets in her better? you would love it. by the looks of things though, it seems you have done this a time or two...


----------



## skefaman (Oct 31, 2011)

quick shot


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 31, 2011)

Went to Urgent Care after work today and found out my humorous is broken. I told the ortho that must be why I haven't been laughing since the crash 
It's actually part of the top of the bone that has come off and was pulled by the muscles so it's now under my clavicle. I'm having surgery later this week so the can pin and screw it back where it belongs. He said he was very sorry but has to cut me open right where one of my tattoos are. I told him that i don't care a bit about that as llong as he fixes my shoulder, LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn, Dez!
I'm glad you have insurance to help pay for it, but, damn!
Get better soon, and no arm wrestling gorillas for a few months, okay?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2011)

A little vid I just got done making:

[video=youtube;evoZfQMFF5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evoZfQMFF5Q[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

Heres a good ol fashion rip from my journal  I still have yet to catch up on the posts here in the 6,,, but I wanted to give a lil pr0n update before I go to dream land  so here it is...


Heres whats down from plant#1 and maybe a 1/4 from plant #2 
Probably gonna finish plant #2 and call it a night...





















Back at it...


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Bloody Hell Dez, that is not so Humirous is it!!...sorry I had too, couldn't help myself. I hope it all works out bru and the pain isn't too bad.

Doobiebrother, great vid my man and good to see you medicating with some primo!!!

Whodat, quick, save that party cup, it's being swallowed up!!!

Clear skies today in the Dam with lots of moisture around.

Have a great one 6er's.

DST


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> stretch is startin ooooo0oo0o0o
> View attachment 1864762
> 
> View attachment 1864763
> ...


looks great Pound Town. Just ease off on the watering imo, should help with the claw. Especially when you have such a large pot, it's amazing how much water they hold and even when the top is dry, the bottom still has plenty of moisture. When you over water the water channels that the roots get their goodness from become compact and this is what is causing the claw probably (at a guess).


----------



## ptone (Nov 1, 2011)

I just recentely picked up a Growzilla Dual Bulb Reflector. Has anyone else tried out one of these?
Dual 600w HPS
Lots of light, nice spread, temps have only seemed to go up 3 degrees.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Nope, never used one, but it certaily looks like it will do the job ptone.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> A little vid I just got done making:
> 
> [video=youtube;evoZfQMFF5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evoZfQMFF5Q[/video]


Nice vid doobs my friend, good to see someone have cheese for the first time lol. Although I didnt send it, the writing on the love tub is mine lol, nice to see it making the rounds lol. Much love from the love tub>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

The Love Tub is the tub to have!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2011)

OK doobie that looked real good. Now when you're finished with the love tub fill it back up and send it to me...and please make sure it still has some cheese left in it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2011)

The Luv Tub has not seen the last of it's bon vivant travelling days, I assure you.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2011)

I keep forgetting to ask (imagine that) what's with this likes thing? How come I can sometimes see the like thingy but other times I can't? As I write this there are no likes for me to click on, how do I make it appear so I can like things?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning peeps. Lovely Tuesday. I'll be hitting the links around noon. Meanwhile, my dog found something ghastly to roll in before dawn and now she reeks like a zombie dog. I'm puffing on cheese and waiting for the vet to open so I can get her shampooed down there.

Headsup, it depends on where your cursor is. The like button always appears whenever my cursor is in the body of a message. Oh yeah, you might also be logged out, in which case you can't like anything since you've ceased to exist.

LOL @ the love tub.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2011)

Shanker old buddy I hope you have a good round and if you don't I hope you get a good stone on and enjoy your time out. I'm still existing but this like thing has me confused. I clicked on it and then clicked on this page, it let's me 'like' the first three posts of the page and then disappears. It ceases to exist after fatality's post.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

HeadsUp, if you have just posted on a page, there are no Likes, you need to refresh the page and then the likes will appear again.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice update whodat Im thinking you could have achieved your goal of 1gpw?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 1, 2011)

Wheeee. Was having a cigarette outside my house during a quiet spot at work, and a delivery van pulled up so being nice and helpful offered to open the door and sign off on the stuff to get him on his way, now i have 20 new iphones that don't belong to me, guy delivered to totally wrong address haha


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 1, 2011)

Heres my Grapesoda and VK Chemo hash i noticed i should have ended up with alot more i think i need to invest in bubble bags from the results ive been seeing from others they are worth it.
Also my VK Chemo yielded 47 Grams which is alot less then i though but o well its good smoke


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah wouldn't worry, HS you always end up with less than you think. Looks like it will do the damage though. And lovely nug shots to boot!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

quality over quantity HS! nice work man


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dez sorry to hear bout the results from the doctor, but now u know why u r in pain and can get it fixed (at the cost of your tattoo). Well get better soon!
My BBK might have dried too long, or just wasn't that great, as it is too airy and has me pissed off. Ill post some pics later prolly after I trim Mango.
Btw what does your BBK smell like? I dont smell Blackberry in mine

Nice vid Doob, glad to see the 600 love in effect!

Nice pics HS, I am disappointed with BBK 39 salvageable grams, so u r not alone....

My DVR card came today and the cameras are coming thur or friday. Ill be 24/7 under surveillance from now on!!

Updated, one of my cameras will be here tomorrow morning according to FedEx!! I am excited!!


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Fort Bassman in effect. Get that shit locked down bru, lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Some more Purple Nurples from outside....it's coming down.

Deep Blue.































And if you make it to the High Times Cannabis Cup, you may just get to smoke some of this. People kind enough to buy seeds from that seed company that we love so much will get a nice fat joint of this with their purchase. Yum yum Deep Blue. That's it.

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2011)

Even though I pretty much just started my wake and bake, by the time I'm caught up here and see all the goodness going on I'm just itching to load my bowl again even though I don't really need it. It's like seeing a string of pizza ads right after dinner. "I know I'm full but that just looks soooooo good!"  Then! To have Doobie post this mouthwatering video was just too much for any man to resist. Nice solid looking nuggets there and glad you got some relief. 

Good day everyone Today's the first day of Movember. I'm starting mine. Maybe something french. 

OK, here's the cannabis content. As post on my thread, there are now 11 Deep Blue X Jack The Ripper, 2 Cheeseberry Haze and 2 DOG, WOOOOF~!, that hit the dirt yesterday. I keep seeing this vision of many DB/JTR's everywhere, for miles and miles.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, can I add, that she seems to finish late-ish (although it was in a part that was shaded first from the sun going down). Although she finishes rather quick when she does get going, so for an inside grow it will be a quick finisher for sure (I think). In the end there were a few buds that I have had to clip because they were mouldy, but overall, PM resistant, Mite and Thrip resistant (both of which were on the other plants). So all in all, a good score from outdoor, lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice line up Duchie, and I know what you mean about wanting to smoke more. I was watching his video this morning gagging to smoke a bowl but I resisted, if only for a short while, lmao.




duchieman said:


> Even though I pretty much just started my wake and bake, by the time I'm caught up here and see all the goodness going on I'm just itching to load my bowl again even though I don't really need it. It's like seeing a string of pizza ads right after dinner. "I know I'm full but that just looks soooooo good!"  Then! To have Doobie post this mouthwatering video was just too much for any man to resist. Nice solid looking nuggets there and glad you got some relief.
> 
> Good day everyone Today's the first day of Movember. I'm starting mine. Maybe something french.
> 
> OK, here's the cannabis content. As post on my thread, there are now 11 Deep Blue X Jack The Ripper, 2 Cheeseberry Haze and 2 DOG, WOOOOF~!, that hit the dirt yesterday. I keep seeing this vision of many DB/JTR's everywhere, for miles and miles.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dvr card is here, gonna figure that out and take a break from trimming.
I have some of my Mango that is like too dry or airy...Maybe my drying environment was off? Idk.I hope the rest comes out better


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice plant D. That thing looks like a model with all the colors and super resin.

Whodat... lovely as always.

So it's been a while since I actually had a little bud pR0n to contribute. So I kinda went overboard with the pics. Hope there aren't too many. The buds are all looking good (even if the OG kush ones are smaller than anything, lol)... here's some:

EDIT: *DAY 23*

*NY-47*







*Herijuana*

















*DOG*





































*Puppy* (little dog, lol)







*Heri - OG - Puppy* (from left to right)







*OG*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

Good shit jig!...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

But at 7 or so weeks im not so sure. really i don't even know how far along she really is though. but i have it written down as starting flower on 9-20-11. i just don't want it to be overcooked. or under for that matter. How long do you think i should let her go. It is Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband. 

9-29-11






10-14-11






Today-








































Some of the only white pistils on her. 






Sry i posted so many pics. it was hard for me not to think she looked done and i got carried away. thx in advance for any advice tips or input.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

T, here's my advice: Keep doing what you are doing! Looks ready to me, perfectly..


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 1, 2011)

DST said:


> looks great Pound Town. Just ease off on the watering imo, should help with the claw. Especially when you have such a large pot, it's amazing how much water they hold and even when the top is dry, the bottom still has plenty of moisture. When you over water the water channels that the roots get their goodness from become compact and this is what is causing the claw probably (at a guess).


yea i usually add a little over a half gallon everyday
never gives me any runoff but fully saturates
so you think i should let it fully dry out and water till i get runoff like every two days instead?


----------



## knourgro (Nov 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> But at 7 or so weeks im not so sure. really i don't even know how far along she really is though. but i have it written down as starting flower on 9-20-11. i just don't want it to be overcooked. or under for that matter. How long do you think i should let her go. It is Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband.
> 
> 9-29-11
> 
> ...


looks great! id give it a few more days until they start goin amber then ur good


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2011)

TrynaGro

I agree with DST, sharpen your scissors and keep producing such lovely product....you've got it nailed.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2011)

Ooh, jig and Tryna showin off the girls and their glitter. Can I add a little Hazy Sativa girl to the layout? 

Jack Hammer finishing up. Just a little sample from the bottom here. 



Closer



Clooser.



Up the skirt!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Some nice pr0n over here peeps 

Heres some of the 2x livers and the Blue cheese harvest pics............my 3rd grow all rapped up!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

If not anywhere else its a good day on the 600! props everybody.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes props to everyone  it always sunny in the 6 
Back to trimming...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Hash Porn?
> View attachment 1863371View attachment 1863372View attachment 1863373View attachment 1863374View attachment 1863375View attachment 1863376View attachment 1863377View attachment 1863378
> [video=youtube;h7oMk2X09rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7oMk2X09rk[/video]
> *
> *


*

Here's some more hash (BHO)

150 micron pre bubbled, then BHO'd buds.

150 micron fresh buds, BHO.

2 coffee filter fresh buds BHO.
*


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2011)

Duchie, how is that jack hammer? Somehow or other, I think the seed fairy dropped them down the chimney I don't have, I ended up with some jack hammer beans. I am going to send a couple across country to the left coast to another six hundred member and I'm sure we both would love a description and I can't think of a better person to ask.

Hey left coaster, was a bit busy and then I zoned out and forgot, I'll look through my stash and pm you.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 1, 2011)

Karma is what it's about, i had no use for 20 phones so dropped them off where they belonged and was told if i have any phone problems they'd help me out no charge. I don't condone theft


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, how is that jack hammer? Somehow or other, I think the seed fairy dropped them down the chimney I don't have, I ended up with some jack hammer beans. I am going to send a couple across country to the left coast to another six hundred member and I'm sure we both would love a description and I can't think of a better person to ask.
> 
> Hey left coaster, was a bit busy and then I zoned out and forgot, I'll look through my stash and pm you.


What can I say Heads Up. I've put a lot of time into this strain so far. They were the first pack I'd ever ordered and I was looking for that sativa of old. What I got, after the first three germ attempts failed, was these 3 really vigorous males that grew fast with big green leaves. I harvested the pollen from one of them. Finally I got a couple of nice females and made some seed. Possibly what your holding on to. 

Anyway, other then one nutty/coco pheno I had, I've had these lemon grass smelling phenos, both in plant smell and smoke smell. The high is true uplifting sativa. I think if you suffer from anxiety or depression, or both, this is a good one. No paranoia, no couch lock. A real uplifter than you can really function on. It's been a while since I've really enjoyed it so I'm looking forward to experiencing it again. 

The two I'm finishing now are the first of the seed I made and they had a rough battle in the beginning, losing a lot of the large fan leaves, and with them being 15 to 16 weeks, I'm day 107 flower today I'm figuring, and the heat to boot, I'm surprised they're what they are. They're airy and all that but I'm betting they're still going to be nice. 

I probably wouldn't veg too long. No more than 3 weeks I'd say, unless your thinking scrog, which I hear is great for this strain, and I can see that. Once they get going they love to eat and drink. Don't know what else I can think of to add to that. I'm waiting to do 2 shorter runs and then I'm thinking I may run a whole tent of these at once. 9 of them in my big BC pots, aux natural, all lollipopped. 

I think cof just harvested one not long ago too and I think he's liking it. 

Here's some pics from my uploads pretty much in order. Also, a link to my old thread. This link is to the post you should start at. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/387947-duchies-little-big-top-under.html#post5149813

Hope that helps, any more questions just shout.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Karma is what it's about, i had no use for 20 phones so dropped them off where they belonged and was told if i have any phone problems they'd help me out no charge. I don't condone theft


Plus, what the hell ya gonna do with 20 iphones? lolol.
Were they the new 4s? 


Pucka, where ya gonna sleep? lol bed's covered in bud haha


Duchie, mmmmmm love your pr0n, but cant read your post atm,,, back to trimming...


----------



## fatality (Nov 1, 2011)

i wish the seed fairy would come visit me, whomever you are out there seed fairy, please read this and take pity upon my soul and send me some magical beans


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2011)

duchie

You've got my mouth watering. 






The one I have is about 2 weeks away....and all I can do is w-a-i-t.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2011)

As promised, here a few pics of my sweet road rash. Didn't take any of the elbows or the one ankle but they arent bad


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2011)

dizzam,that is some road rash....


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks duchie. Like you I remember smoking the old time sativas that were full of seeds and still ass kicking. I'll post up a report after this grow finishes. The critical+kali mist is supposed to be eighty percent sativa and the chocolopes ninety five percent sativa. I have yet to grow any supposed sativa dominant strain that looks like the sativa of old, long thin whispy plants with long thin leaves. The colombian gold is the closest to that look but it has for the most part only grown leaves with three fingers on them, no five or seven or nine finger leaves. The closest I've grown to a full blown hazy rocket fuel of a plant was from greenhouse seeds ajran's haze number one. Almost metallic tasting it was so hazy and the high was great. Energetic, social, giggly, stupid kind of stone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks duchie. Like you I remember smoking the old time sativas that were full of seeds and still ass kicking. I'll post up a report after this grow finishes. The critical+kali mist is supposed to be eighty percent sativa and the chocolopes ninety five percent sativa. I have yet to grow any supposed sativa dominant strain that looks like the sativa of old, long thin whispy plants with long thin leaves. The colombian gold is the closest to that look but it has for the most part only grown leaves with three fingers on them, no five or seven or nine finger leaves. The closest I've grown to a full blown hazy rocket fuel of a plant was from greenhouse seeds ajran's haze number one. Almost metallic tasting it was so hazy and the high was great. Energetic, social, giggly, stupid kind of stone.


 You should try South African Kwazulu if you are in to exotic sativas.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2011)

OH!! Dez man! I knew I shouldn't have blown those shots up. I outright cringed at each one. Man I wouldn't want to be you right now. Take care man. 

Cof. I'm looking forward to seeing her. I want to start two right now and just make the room for them. Actually........If I do the timing right........hmmm? Maybe one big vertical scrog at the back wall of my tent. Well, I think I just made another executive decision and starting a couple, few, four more. You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You should try South African Kwazulu if you are in to exotic sativas.


 Ooh, tell us more.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Southafrican_Kwazulu/World_of_Seeds_Bank/

I was watching the Strain Hunters videos a while ago and liking those S. African sativas a lot.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like a world of seeds strain. The colombian gold is from world of seeds and is supposedly a land race strain.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes. that's exactly what it is. WOS. That's the other thing that''s attracting me is that it's a landrace, 100%. Is that reliable and what's the rep with world of seeds?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2011)

I hve been eying their landraces too ever since seeing strain hunters


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2011)

i did,WOS afgan kush.
it was some fire,but put out nanners late in flower
but it had no stretch,just started budding up.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 1, 2011)

fatality said:


> i wish the seed fairy would come visit me, whomever you are out there seed fairy, please read this and take pity upon my soul and send me some magical beans


Fatality.....I am right here making a run right now!!!



Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is one mid flower


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 1, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> As promised, here a few pics of my sweet road rash. Didn't take any of the elbows or the one ankle but they arent bad


Dez, you hairy beast, that looks like it hurts BADREALBAD! Hope you have some strong indicas on hand lol. Get better.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys.

I grew WOS Afghan Kush too but didnt have the nanners. That's what I used in my cross of Afghan Kush and Raspberry Cough (nirvana). The Afghan was really good, sweet smelling and strong. The Raspberry had it's issues but the cross turned out really nice with a bit of a sweet smell but also a little musty and has a pretty unique flavor that I can't really describe but it's nice and has a bit of a fruity aftertaste. The raspberry, I guess...

It's definitely Indica heavy but does give a good head buzz too


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am sure many have watched it and other documentaries like it , but I just watched "Run from the cure"
I can link it or embed it but it is available on YouTube and is an hour long. It states that iso I guess...hemp oil they call it can cure most illnesses. He did say that ingestion of the oil orally via drops on the tongue was effective and not smoking it, and thats why the Canadian govt wont allow possession or mfg or the oil. The video is based in Canada btw...but the message is global. I have never swallowed oil, but have benefited from smoking it for sure. I believe it to be true honestly. I didnt smoke last night and couldn't sleep...anxiety heart beating fast and shoulder was killing me.


Anyway a long day of trimming and working on the car I am gonna smoke and go to sleep Nite 600


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

Last plant! done!
well almost. Im gonna do a two part trimming process, everything has gotten a rough trim, then when its time for jarring I'll bust out the scissors again and do a final trim.
Plant 1 already has a detailed trim so no more work to do on her 



Last plant  (done now though,, just a pic I took along the way.)
Did someone say it was gonna rain? (with a little help from the tripod  )












No vacancy. 

FIN​
Drying room 4x8x7
temp~68
RH~55-60%
Dank ?~ yes


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 1, 2011)

Howdy 600, it's been a while. After a disappointing summer grow (caterpillars ate my shit) i am back to the old faithful tent. just filled her up with Casey Jones and Purple Trainwreck. Gonna take me some time to catch up around here. Peace Love and Nugs.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2011)

Whodat. Once again, another great harvest. Did I catch your taking a break? Does that have to do with the move your hoping for? 

Bassman, thanks for the tip on that video. I'm gonna start watching it now.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Whodat. Once again, another great harvest. Did I catch your taking a break? Does that have to do with the move your hoping for?


Yup 
I'll be dismantling the 8x8 tomorrow and packing things up.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Yup, I would hold back and do the water every second day. I have quite a large plant and I could probably water it every day without run off, but the bottom is always heavier and the plants never show signs of need ing water. I have now left it 3 days and it is perfectly okay. I would suggest starting by missing a day, then see how it goes. Shoving too much water at the plants is not beneficial for them. Either way, it's a great looking lady!


POUND TOWN said:


> yea i usually add a little over a half gallon everyday
> never gives me any runoff but fully saturates
> so you think i should let it fully dry out and water till i get runoff like every two days instead?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Howdy 600, it's been a while. After a disappointing summer grow (caterpillars ate my shit) i am back to the old faithful tent. just filled her up with Casey Jones and Purple Trainwreck. Gonna take me some time to catch up around here. Peace Love and Nugs.
> View attachment 1866762View attachment 1866766View attachment 1866767


That is a beautiful sight.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck with the move bru.




whodatnation said:


> Yup
> I'll be dismantling the 8x8 tomorrow and packing things up.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, good luck with that move whodat. Looking forward to seeing you back in action. 

Here's a clip from that film that just shows the oil process he uses. 
[video=youtube;KZXGH6mYr3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGH6mYr3Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

I like the bit at the end, consuming this amount of oil over x period will treat most cancers.....


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> I like the bit at the end, consuming this amount of oil over x period will treat most cancers.....


I was wondering about that myself... If its true most of us should live 3 lifetimes, and some of us might even be immortal lol!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

pissin myself, Immortal, I must be GOD by now, lmfao....


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh hai guys.

I figured, since I shared my Afghooey, I might as well share the whole garden.








From left to right, back row, then front row

Cali Orange, Afghooey-A (real deal, straight from cali) Matanuska Thunderfuck, Critical+
Orange Bud, Brains Escape, New York City Diesel, Afghooey-S (purchased from a local dispensary, not nearly as potent or as prolific as the other cut)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Oh hai guys.
> 
> I figured, since I shared my Afghooey, I might as well share the whole garden.
> 
> ...



Damn all of that with 1 little cfl!!!! amazing lol


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Damn all of that with 1 little cfl!!!! amazing lol


If only! That's just supplemental light for that corner. The HPS is centered wrong, so it's a bit more to the left. I didn't want to move anything, so I figured, Why not add a little more light. 

I picked up some bud from a guy about a year ago who said he managed to get a pound out of 2-3 plants with a few of those 300W equivalent bulbs. That's what really got me thinking about a CFL grow (which is how I started) 

I have since learned the error of my ways and stick to veg with flouro, and HPS in flower. The results from last flower to this one show that my CFL's were garbage in flower!


----------



## crosscountrykush (Nov 2, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> If only! That's just supplemental light for that corner. The HPS is centered wrong, so it's a bit more to the left. I didn't want to move anything, so I figured, Why not add a little more light.
> 
> I picked up some bud from a guy about a year ago who said he managed to get a pound out of 2-3 plants with a few of those 300W equivalent bulbs. That's what really got me thinking about a CFL grow (which is how I started)
> 
> I have since learned the error of my ways and stick to veg with flouro, and HPS in flower. The results from last flower to this one show that my CFL's were garbage in flower!


I started with CFL's too. Now use a 600watt HPS for flower and my yield has quadroopled and the bud density is amazing, I also use a 250MH for veg and CFl's for starting seeds and young cuttings.

Nice grow, check out mine if you get the time. Where did you get your NYCD?


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

damn, beat me too it.


whodatnation said:


> Damn all of that with 1 little cfl!!!! amazing lol


Nice garden Maow!!!!


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 2, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> I started with CFL's too. Now use a 600watt HPS for flower and my yield has quadroopled and the bud density is amazing, I also use a 250MH for veg and CFl's for starting seeds and young cuttings.
> 
> Nice grow, check out mine if you get the time. Where did you get your NYCD?


I actually picked it up from a medical friend of mine, but was bred by Soma seeds. It was a little too tall for my space when it was first acquired. I topped it, and it pushed up 5 tops. I figured it was telling me that that's how it wanted to be!


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> damn, beat me too it.
> 
> 
> Nice garden Maow!!!!


Muchas gracias. I'd like to give credit to my friends here on RIU that have helped me and wife get to the point we are now. If it wasn't for them, and the many eyes here on RIU, my garden would still be flouro, and not nearly as healthy as it is now!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 2, 2011)

ptone said:


> I just recentely picked up a Growzilla Dual Bulb Reflector. Has anyone else tried out one of these?
> Dual 600w HPS
> Lots of light, nice spread, temps have only seemed to go up 3 degrees.


Nice find on the Reflector  !! What are the dimensions of it ?? - STELTHY


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmm fall in san diego always brings fire... seems one is close to us too as i can see ash floating in the air. You get snow we get wild fires, I guess its a tossup huh. Damn Santa Ana winds


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

9-3/8"H x 21"W x 21"L


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> 9-3/8"H x 21"W x 21"L


yeah I looked that up too, its not as big as I thought it would be.... It would be cool if it was slightly larger for me... But that is badass, 1200w in a 600 hood. That thing would shred my 4 x 4 box.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 2, 2011)

Whodat, I am in awe of your grows. I look at my first attempt at a scrog and it seems pitiful in comparison. How many plants and what did you haul in dry? I know it's still drying so how about a measurement when it is dry. I'm trying to figure out if I want to continue doing scrogs or if I want to go perpetual harvesting a couple of plants every two weeks since I'm now depending on this for my income. The job situation in a small town is not encouraging.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 2, 2011)

we got fires? shit my house always looks like its on fire.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> yeah I looked that up too, its not as big as I thought it would be.... It would be cool if it was slightly larger for me... But that is badass, 1200w in a 600 hood. That thing would shred my 4 x 4 box.


My buddy ran one, it did well... I also think it should be bigger, like the size of a raptor atleast.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Plus, what the hell ya gonna do with 20 iphones? lolol.
> Were they the new 4s?
> 
> 
> ...


Would have smoothed my way for the naxt 9 months if thrown on ebay but hey, what reap what you sow.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Journal rip from todays snip....
My last outdoor cut down, Deep Blue and some Chillberry at the back.





Chillberry Kush





Deep Blue outdoor (nugs are quite small but very resinous!) I think she needed more sun.






Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think she looks good like that, fatter buds are always a plus, but those bitches look frosty as all get out !!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

looking great dst 



Heads Up said:


> Whodat, I am in awe of your grows. I look at my first attempt at a scrog and it seems pitiful in comparison. How many plants and what did you haul in dry? I know it's still drying so how about a measurement when it is dry. I'm trying to figure out if I want to continue doing scrogs or if I want to go perpetual harvesting a couple of plants every two weeks since I'm now depending on this for my income. The job situation in a small town is not encouraging.


No way HU, your scrog looks great man! Its your first scrog too, Id be very satisfied if I were you, looks better than my first scrog tbo. With the way you did it I doubt you'll have any popcorn,, wich is awesome imo... heres the popcorn from this run...

Im sure you'll notice an increase in yield, but if you want to go perpetual thats cool too... Every style has its pros and cons, just gotta make a disission based on your situation.

It was 4 plants total. For the first half of flowering they were under 2,200 watts. Then the space bomb grow ended mid way through and I decided to add the extra 1k into the mix, so the second half of flowering they were under 3,200 watts... 2-600ds and 2-1ks. To figure my gpw ratio I may just calculate it from 2,700 watts, seems fair.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2011)

mmmm,lovein th looks D,
chillberry is looking real fire.

6 more days will be,60 days 12/12 for me,im hopein they are done by then,befor the move.
they look hella good right now,so they should be right on track.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

cheers Bill and whodat.

You gonna do something nasty with all that popcorn bru?

I just ordered 5 gallon bubble bags because I have so much frosty outdoor trim that one run will pay for them and more, (i hope) I'll share the results.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Didn't realise you were flitting? Going to pastures new Gen? 



genuity said:


> mmmm,lovein th looks D,
> chillberry is looking real fire.
> 
> 6 more days will be,60 days 12/12 for me,im hopein they are done by then,befor the move.
> they look hella good right now,so they should be right on track.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Didn't realise you were flitting? Going to pastures new Gen?


i needs me my own man cave,and the fam needs not to be around my man cave...thats all


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

I understands that lad. Fuk sake I was totally evicted to my stinky room, jars of weed, skining up box, the lot. "The house stinks of your weed!" was the cry, lol. So off I went, next door to my man cave, every man should have one! Go for it, good darts.



genuity said:


> i needs me my own man cave,and the fam needs not to be around my man cave...thats all


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2011)

if i would of put the net over this gal,she would of really bump up my buds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.10news.com/news/29665603/detail.html


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2011)

What do I do when My weed is over dry, and crumbly while trimming? Should I put a humidifier or a bowl of water to revive em, or are they just shit now? I cant trim as they are disintegrating.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey I heard there is a major KISS Fan in the CLUB!!!!!!!
> i was lucky enough to score FREE tickets to there concert last night and i was really blown AWAY!!!!
> These guys might be old but they are in amazing shape and most of all they can still
> *JAM! *
> ...


Better late than never...I just found this from back in June with the help of Dr.Amberz!!! That right there would of made my whole summer!!! KISS is my fav!!! Although they are a lot older now like myself, I still hold on to the childhood memories of cutting grass and spending my hard earn $3.00 to buy KISS Trading Cards or KISS albums! Nice pics and nice seats Amberz. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What do I do when My weed is over dry, and crumbly while trimming? Should I put a humidifier or a bowl of water to revive em, or are they just shit now? I cant trim as they are disintegrating.


Iv had this happen before. Raise the humidity until they become pliable again, then go ahead and do your thing... Just keep an eye on them or youl be drying them twice lol
Iv also thrown a few fresh fan leafs into jars that have gotten too dry. Only takes a few hrs for them to absorb some moisture.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What do I do when My weed is over dry, and crumbly while trimming? Should I put a humidifier or a bowl of water to revive em, or are they just shit now? I cant trim as they are disintegrating.


You can out a small piece of fresh stalk in your jar to help add humidity to the dry material. or just jar them with stalk attached...only the outer areas are dry.


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2011)

now this gal #3,top/fim/net


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanx guys, ive never seen it get this dry in 6 days...lol I am soo worried that I lost my whole crop now...totally dust when I try to trim it, and not even off the branches yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

Loooooooking great G! DankyDank.


No worries bass, your bud will be fine.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2011)

I go under the knife Friday morning @ 9AM so this weekend should be a pretty painful one. I have Oxycodone, Norco and Mary Jane  as far as prescriptions go.

Anyone here ever smoke while taking Oxy or Norco? I've eaten edibles and ten taken Norco but went to sleep so I really don't know if there's any weird interactions. He said it's going to be a lot worse pain than I have now for at least a few days but it could last for a few weeks. I am hoping to be able to use my indicas but don't to be heading to the hospital all effed from mixing stuff, LOL.

I'm hoping someone can share some wisdom here.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I go under the knife Friday morning @ 9AM so this weekend should be a pretty painful one. I have Oxycodone, Norco and Mary Jane  as far as prescriptions go.
> 
> Anyone here ever smoke while taking Oxy or Norco? I've eaten edibles and ten taken Norco but went to sleep so I really don't know if there's any weird interactions. He said it's going to be a lot worse pain than I have now for at least a few days but it could last for a few weeks. I am hoping to be able to use my indicas but don't to be heading to the hospital all effed from mixing stuff, LOL.
> 
> I'm hoping someone can share some wisdom here.


I've been prescribed everything from lortab to oxycontin and have used mj with the narcotics with no ill effects....in fact, when the doc asked how I walked away from oxycontin, I looked him in the eye and said, "marijuana" and a light bulb went off in his head....but medical mj hasn't happened. Use the mj to let your body tell you when to dose yourself with the narcotics....it's a huge asset, don't be concerned about interactions with the mj. 

 
cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for the insight!
You have just put my mind at ease with that. I didn't think there would be any but wasn't sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Loooooooking great G! DanyDank.
> 
> 
> No worries bass, your bud will be fine.


 How high should I raise the humidity? I am having trouble raising it honestly, I hung a wet towel in tent and poured water on floor, and placed a huge bowl of steaming water in there...still only 44% rh
I was thinking I would want it around 60% for a while?

n/m 70% now in there


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 2, 2011)

gen-those look like they could go for another week to 2...dont short change yourself


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 2, 2011)

Bass just get you some distilled or RO water and lightly mist your buds with a spray bottle. If they're as dry as you say I guarantee they'll soak it up in no time. Been there done that, worked like a charm.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Bass just get you some distilled or RO water and lightly mist your buds with a spray bottle. If they're as dry as you say I guarantee they'll soak it up in no time. Been there done that, worked like a charm.


 If the steam in the tent dont do it Ill buy a new spray bottle and mist them.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 2, 2011)

*Sigh* Fort Collins voted to Ban all dispensaries they have 90 days to close... WTF


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> *Sigh* Fort Collins voted to Ban all dispensaries they have 90 days to close... WTF


That actually went through???!?!? wow that sucks... Supposedly they were raising the crime rates in their areas. I call bullshit.


Secondly,, I dont think spraying your buds with water is a great idea. I have a humidifier for this reason.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> *Sigh* Fort Collins voted to Ban all dispensaries they have 90 days to close... WTF


WHAT?!?!?!?

The wrong people voted probably.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 2, 2011)

I just look at it as re hydrating. I'm not saying to drench your buds with water, just a fine mist will do and it's a little quicker than a humidifier.

But hey to each his own.


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 2, 2011)

Recently switched my 600 room over to hydro...flood and drain. First attempt at hydro and new strains is NOT recommended. If I were smart I would have stuck with the strains I know but live and learn...

The room got WAY to over grown, fought through it and came out with a decent 5lbs...was shooting for closer to 7 but the kushberry was a VERY low yielder, stretchy, and took up half the room.

Anyway, here are a few pics.

this is the room when first switching over (sorry no recent pic fully loaded)

[EDIT] pics below are of the room at about 3 weeks...very obvious veg went way too long (switching to hydro through off schedule). The right side of the room was the kushberry (very obvious that it looks like hell for 3week). Weeks 9 and 10 are the only decent weeks for that strain. The bud is very potent but again a low yielder.















nice large buds out of the crop are Sensi Star (large bud is 40 grams dry) (great yield, great smoke, a little too stretchy for me though)

The bud with more red in it is Smile from Kannabia...very good yielder, nice compact nodes, and perfect for s.o.g. I am running smile, big bud, and a few sensi star (that I have topped to control height) this round.














and anyone care to guess how much dry (mainly popcorn) you can fit into a 5 gallon bucket???


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I just look at it as re hydrating. I'm not saying to drench your buds with water, just a fine mist will do and it's a little quicker than a humidifier.
> 
> But hey to each his own.


 if you want to rehydrate put a fresher bud in or a stem/leave and i dont know what wrong with the people of FoCo but im thinking it was alot of the older people who didnt want FC to remain a college weed town


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I just look at it as re hydrating. I'm not saying to drench your buds with water, just a fine mist will do and it's a little quicker than a humidifier.
> But hey to each his own.


Slower is better imo, plus I feel like I have more control using a humidifier. Just the thought of spraying my buds with water feels weird. 



medheadgrw said:


> Recently switched my 600 room over to hydro...flood and drain. First attempt at hydro and new strains is NOT recommended. If I were smart I would have stuck with the strains I know but live and learn...
> 
> The room got WAY to over grown, fought through it and came out with a decent 5lbs...was shooting for closer to 7 but the kushberry was a VERY low yielder, stretchy, and took up half the room.
> 
> ...


 Good going Medhead.
Im guessing 26 oz in the bucket 


Hotsause said:


> if you want to rehydrate put a fresher bud in or a stem/leave and i dont know what wrong with the people of FoCo but im thinking it was alot of the older people who didnt want FC to remain a college weed town


Its not in jars yet though hs. I guess they are hanging in a room. 
Sucks about FC, a steo in the wrong direction... Now they can have a town full of even more drunk people.


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Good going Medhead.
> Im guessing 26 oz in the bucket


Good guess but low...this stuff has been curing for about 3 weeks...just today figuring out the final weight and putting into food saver bags for storage.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

32 ozs.....? like a miller highlife.
Thats a big ol piece on the top btw lol


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 2, 2011)

inboxed you, dont want to give it away just yet lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

lol, nice. I guess Iv never filled a bucket up with bud yet, I usually use a trash can lid, holds about 20 oz hehe


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2011)

dam,a whole bucket full
oh so nice.


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol, nice. I guess Iv never filled a bucket up with bud yet, I usually use a trash can lid, holds about 20 oz hehe


I do that when trimming...I use a spin pro (except when i have big nice buds) and a trash can lid is perfect for dumping the freshly trimmed buds into...from there I just dump the trash can lid onto my drying rack (trash can lid can fit perfectly in between shelves)






Here is how my room was with soil...spinpro was the only way to go with this much trimming


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

Morning all,

Great stuff Medhead, looks like you got yer hands (bucket) full there!

I am trying to figure out what sort of cup that is in the pic. I also have those bonsai trimmers so I know the size of them, but that MacD's cup looks way too small (perhaps coffee - do people actually drink coffee from McD's?)

Day of preperation for the long weekend for me.

Peace, DST


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 3, 2011)

DST said:


> I am trying to figure out what sort of cup that is in the pic. I also have those bonsai trimmers so I know the size of them, but that MacD's cup looks way too small (perhaps coffee - do people actually drink coffee from McD's?)


It's a happy meal toy from the late 90's. Transforming food. They made fries, a burger, and a few others


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

Bloody hell, I had half a dozen men on my roof terrace this morning again checking for leaks (still got 2 out there at the moment). Some of the guys left and one of them said, I can smell weed, a lot of it! Eeeck!!! 
I said, yup, I just chopped some down (3 large outdoor pots sitting there). Guys seems okay but I am a bit para. Stinky room is locked up tight! Builders have been delivered tea and coffee.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Bloody hell, I had half a dozen men on my roof terrace this morning again checking for leaks (still got 2 out there at the moment). Some of the guys left and one of them said, I can smell weed, a lot of it! Eeeck!!!
> I said, yup, I just chopped some down (3 large outdoor pots sitting there). Guys seems okay but I am a bit para. Stinky room is locked up tight! Builders have been delivered tea and coffee.


should be giving them cup cakes too to keep em sweet lol


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Great stuff Medhead, looks like you got yer hands (bucket) full there!
> 
> ...


lol, i threw that toy cup in the pic to make a small joke about "here is how big the bud is for reference" but forgot. Thanks for the likes guys


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Slower is better imo, plus I feel like I have more control using a humidifier. Just the thought of spraying my buds with water feels weird.
> 
> 
> Good going Medhead.
> ...


O in that case i would say jar them and hope for the best i would never spray water on my shit... Or raise the humidity in the room as much as possible but id rather jar it and hope for the best. Thats what seems to work for me


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

*Good day all. Having my coffee and stumbled on this that I'd like to share with the class.



An Introduction to cannabis Trichomes*

*Non glandular trichomes:*

These have two forms. Both these types produce no psychoactive substances, they are:
*a.* Short and pointed. 
*b.* Long hair like and pointed ie: very sharp. Both are made of calcium carbonate crystal and are clear like glass.

*Glandular trichomes:*

There are three glandular trichome forms, all have a membrane over a group of resin producing base cells. These are what produce the psychoactive effects from cannabis

*1. Bulbous trichomes:* Are very very small and only 15 microns across, they help to produce the terpenoids that make up the aromas of cannabis, they may also produce small amounts of psychoactive substance. 

*2. Capitate sessile trichomes:* These are a little larger, at about 30 microns across appear to be attached directly to leaf surface, like tiny clear mushroom heads, these contribute small amounts of psychoactive substance. 

*3. Capitate stalked trichomes:* Are what we associate with trichomes and cannabis, they are the main producer of psychoactive resin, the mushroom like head is produced on top of a stalk. They are what we see making the flower heads and sugar leaves looking frosty. The heads are 50 to over a 100 microns across. The head has an abscission layer between it and the stalk, so it is detachable. Only the heads contain the resin, they are like balloons filled with psychoactive oil globules. As far as I know no one has done any real work to see if the different glandular trichome types contain different psychoactive ingredients. Only the capitate stalked trichomes type are extracted on their own, the capitate heads separate easily from their stalks, these heads are what bubble bags and tumblers collect to make hash.

It is often reported that eating grass can upset your stomach. This can happen if eaten without heating it first. Heating melts the pointed non glandular trichomes otherwise they can irritate the stomach walls while being digested.

Below is a picture showing both stalked capitate trichomes and the very sharp non glandular types.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2011)

Interesting that a particular type alone contains the terpinoids.
Nice find Duchie!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

That was a little new to me, as well as the specific sativa trichomes and the true amber thing. There is a great forum entry I just read on drying and curing but I don't want to be getting in any trouble posting it here being that its from another forum.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Found some info on CBD's from the project CBD website

"Cannabinoids in Harlequin Leaf?
Earlier this year Wilson Linker, a sales executive at Steep Hill Lab, tested leaves taken from a Harlequin plant about five weeks after it was started indoors from a clone. "Still completely in veg," he says of the plant. Linker took leaves from different various parts of the plant, ground them up, and tested them by GC/MS. To his surprise, the leaf tested at approximately 4% CBD and 2% THC (see illustration)

Linker repeated the test and confirmed the results with another Harlequin clone started the same day. Key questions will be answered by more testing: Do all Harlequin plants produce cannabinoids in the vegetative state? Do other CBD-rich strains have this trait? 

"The true benefit," says Linker, "would be that you could extract the CBD in mid-summer, not wait for buds before harvesting. There's obvious implications for making edibles and tinctures. Imagine not having to deal with a harvest!"


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> That was a little new to me, as well as the specific sativa trichomes and the true amber thing. There is a great forum entry I just read on drying and curing but I don't want to be getting in any trouble posting it here being that its from another forum.


 post that s#@t


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

_Very good drying and curing tutorial._


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> _Very good drying and curing tutorial._


very good info........
i can tell now,that im gonna have to let these go for 64-70 days


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

Interesting post. I still find drying the whole plant with all material still on it a pain in the arse when it comes to trimming. Ah well, each to their own as he said as well.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree. I tried the whole plant thing once and it was a pain. I do think I need to slow down on my drying and get that tuned in. The other key thing I noted in here is the importance of extraction and getting the stale, moist air away from the buds, not blowing air. Passive intake I think is idea with a small, indirect fan circulating and and extraction fan sucking out old and pulling in new.


----------



## indecline (Nov 3, 2011)

I would just like to throw up some photsos of my current grow.
My plan was to grow 4 pineapple express in each of my 2 4x4 tents. I had 5-6 last time and I feel like I was wasting space with all the stretch.
So I went for 4 in each and let them bush out by topping them when they were young. 

I was on a budget so decided to order a pack of coco bricks. NEVER AGAIN!
It said 60L on the pack. So I got 2 (I have 9 13.5l pots to fill), turns out that 2 packs only made me about 50L. Whats that about?
not to mention me making a huge mess of the place, blocking up drains and all in all a total ballache of a job.

So after filling half my pots with the brick coco I went and grabbed some bags of canna coco.
filled up my other pots and off I they went. 

I had 9 clones. they all took off at the same time. Apart from staying in a small pot for a few days too long and catching a tiny bit of N def they turned out great. 
I vegged for about 4 weeks and then switched over to 12/12 a few days ago. 

Now I had allready noticed that the ones in the coco brick were not growing as fast... and their branches wouldnt thicken up properly.... IT must be the coco brick right?
all of my plants in the bagged loose coco are great. couldnt be better. 
I wont be buying it again anyway thats for sure.

Im a little pissed off because my yield will suffer a LOT because of this......

as you can see from this sample... 












and this is the same kitten I took a photo with a chronic last grow..

again in the loose coco.






Really happy with this pineapple express at the moment. 
Had some very happy customers. 

the high is very very nice. heavy but not too heavy and puts everyone in a great chilled mood. great for social get togethers which seems to be my customer base so thats great.
So many greedy dealers around my area that when im ready to sell they all crazy for it. Low prices, Gret high/smell/taste and bag appeal. what more can you ask for.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

what would u guys deem safe for paint on inside of new grow room right now in front of me i have 
behr premium ultra white 100% latek paint will this be a safe choice its 40 a galloon and its new and dnt want to waste 
it ,,,it was left over from a job


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> what would u guys deem safe for paint on inside of new grow room right now in front of me i have
> behr premium ultra white 100% latek paint will this be a safe choice its 40 a galloon and its new and dnt want to waste
> it ,,,it was left over from a job


as long as it is flat white, you are golden


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

I went with a flat latex for the inside of a cabinet I just did. NO ACRYLICS. I was under the impression to stay away from glossy so don't know what the superwhite is about.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

ultra white is there way of saying pure white in color they told me at homedepot who knows


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

it says 100 percent acrylic latex dam so thats not going to work


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I went with a flat latex for the inside of a cabinet I just did. NO ACRYLICS. I was under the impression to stay away from glossy so don't know what the superwhite is about.


 was a name brand paint that any like homedepot would carry ?? what was it by chance they will refund/ switch paqint out for me


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Homedepot is really good at exchanging shit, usually no questions asked, Whats even better is, say you want a tool for $100, if you tell them you saw it cheaper at "Lowe's" they will price match, cool part is I have said I seen it cheaper just to get a discount. Works a majority of the time. They usually go 1 penny less than what I say I saw it for at Lowe's.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

my biggest issue is its new wood and need something with primer in it kinda


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

And I thought latex paint was and acrylic paint were the same thing Duchie..


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Homedepot is really good at exchanging shit, usually no questions asked, Whats even better is, say you want a tool for $100, if you tell them you saw it cheaper at "Lowe's" they will price match, cool part is I have said I seen it cheaper just to get a discount. Works a majority of the time. They usually go 1 penny less than what I say I saw it for at Lowe's.


nice ime high enought to tell them lowes is giving it away and matbe they pay me lol ya home depot good returns and service


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> my biggest issue is its new wood and need something with primer in it kinda


is this what you got?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2011)

Cute kitty indecline.



billcollector99 said:


> is this what you got?


That's what I just painted my house with. Good shit. Primer and Paint together.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

kinda but diffrent label and mine is the primer and paint in one i will look for it


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202876983/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&superSkuId=202813168
this one


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 3, 2011)

I wouldn't use the semi-gloss , personally. Flat seems to be ideal in this case.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree for some reason gloss and semi gloss doesnt reflect as well as flat white.


----------



## E M (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello RIU members and friends As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code will be active on the 20th and end the 25th november. enjoy 

visit www.seaofseeds.com


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats wassup!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 3, 2011)

E M said:


> Hello RIU members and friends As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code will be active on the 20th and end the 25th november. enjoy


20% off orders over £40 of what exactly?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm really sorry, I meant oil based, sometimes seen as Alkyd, and that's what I meant. Acrylic latex is water based so it's ok. Again, I've also heard the flats are what you want and not the glosses. Not completely sure the reason why though. Again, sorry if I threw you off IT.


----------



## Tales (Nov 3, 2011)

Who has ever seen one of these? What are they, and are they good or bad?

View attachment 1869306


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2011)

They look like ticks to me, but I doubt that is what they are. Ime almost all bugs are bad


----------



## Tales (Nov 3, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> They look like ticks to me, but I doubt that is what they are. Ime almost all bugs are bad


I thought the same thing too. But ticks? Huh? 

Some one is gonna nail it though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like root aphids to me.







Various types of root aphids so that may not be the exact one, but based on my past experiences with them, and from what your pic looks like, they are root aphids, and yes they are bad.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2011)

Tales said:


> I thought the same thing too. But ticks? Huh?
> 
> Some one is gonna nail it though.


You must be growing the dog... 
I have no clue what they are,,, Im sure we can find out.





E M said:


> Hello RIU members and friends As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code will be active on the 20th and end the 25th november. enjoy


YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! NIce.


----------



## Tales (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like root aphids to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look just like root aphids dont they. So what is the fix?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tales said:


> They look just like root aphids dont they. So what is the fix?


i use sm-90 in my rez to kill root gnats/larvae, It is possible it could kill the aphids too if you do a root drench with sm-90 including a top feed.


----------



## Tales (Nov 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> i use sm-90 in my rez to kill root gnats/larvae, It is possible it could kill the aphids too if you do a root drench with sm-90 including a top feed.


Thanks William-collector... 

Anyone here every dealt with them before? What worked for you?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

I was thinking ticks too but after billcollectors post and that picture I'm betting he's more on the money. I went looking for tick diagrams and the question is, it seems, is does that bug have 6 or 8 legs cause it seems that ticks have 8.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2011)

Too funny. I'm looking at images of aphids on Google and see StricklySeedless's avatar there that linked me to this. 

https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/364922-getting-rid-root-aphids.html


----------



## Tales (Nov 3, 2011)

OK... I'm a believer.. its gotta be root aphids... only showing six legs.

I need to buckle down my fix now. There are many options it looks like.

They items in questions are two weeks into flowr. So care must be taken.


----------



## Tales (Nov 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> You must be growing the dog...


It's the Labradorean landrace. LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2011)

ferti-lome Triple Action plus is safe to use until day of harvest







cof


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2011)

Exchange it for flat white. If they have what they call ceiling paint, get it. Latex is rubber, acrylic is plastic. I wouldn't worry about it being acrylic, once it dries it just gives the finish a harder shell so to speak. It's why flat paints are now washable.


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 3, 2011)

Answer for those curious was 1578grams dry...


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2011)

now jus put the top on,and..................fairy it to me.just kiddin

that is a lot of grams


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. I had to go on the road for work. Last time I posted my MK was about two weeks old, now she's two weeks into flower. I'll try and post some pictures. It's good to be back.


----------



## Tales (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks to all who helped out.


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 3, 2011)

It is kind of a lot but not nearly what I was hoping for...again this is my first run of hydro (the 1578grams is from 4 lights)...previously in soil I would average around this much with only 3 lights...the new plants are 28 days in as of today (2 lights worth) and are looking way better than my soil ever did...harvest 2 lights every 3 weeks is the schedule


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm really sorry, I meant oil based, sometimes seen as Alkyd, and that's what I meant. Acrylic latex is water based so it's ok. Again, I've also heard the flats are what you want and not the glosses. Not completely sure the reason why though. Again, sorry if I threw you off IT.


not a problem went to a few paint store and they said the chemical reaction plants get from paint is voc gas is what they said the paint releases it for the first 48 to 72 hours,,,,,,,anyway i got what i needed and alot done today i can alost taste victory just have tu run the electrical thru the condiut hook it up paint one more board hang lights fans all that good stuff and shove it full of plants


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2011)

genuity said:


> now jus put the top on,and..................fairy it to me.just kiddin
> 
> that is a lot of grams


Talk about The Luv Tub!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2011)

Outstanding pR0n of the grows, harvests, drying, trimmage, and end results of drying and curing going on in here!
My girls are packing on weight, but will still be 3 weeks and more for most of them.
But will have updated pics in a few days to show progress.

Have been enjoying my fancy imported herbs very much!
Actually catching up on some sleep at the end of my usual 20-hour day.
Will tide me over until parts of my girls are more developed and better to use as early pickin's.
Right now they are getting pretty potent, but harsh from the quick-dry procedure I use (oven set at 210, bud nugs clipped off the branch onto a metal tray, put in the oven, oven shut off, and walk away for 20 minutes and give them a check. If still too moist, take out, reheat oven and repeat for 5 minute intervals until just right: a little harsh, but stoney as anything).
But the gift is being put to good use, and The Luv Tub will one day soon be jet-setting across the skies, fleet of foot and light of wing, in it's never-ending quest for Truth, Justice, and The Ganja Way!
In The Flying Spaghetti Monster's name we pray: "Pass the parmesan."


----------



## skefaman (Nov 3, 2011)

canopy shot


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

THE FSM is up and will be flying somewhere today, who knows where?? Only God knows....well actually the wife knows.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 4, 2011)

vegging bubblelicious, critical+ x sensi star. Topped clones in middle. I'll take a bunch of lower branch cuttings and then flower them when the DOGSOG is done.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2011)

WoW bro. That look really really nice. Get's me even more excited for my dog. I'm about 2 weeks behind you. WOOF.... WOOF. hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 4, 2011)

ow ow owwwwwwww! woof! heh


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 4, 2011)

Mmmm That Dog looks bomb shnkrmn. I have a Critical + in a party cup 12/12 from seed. Shes looks pretty good so is the Blue Widow but i dont think ill ever do a party cup grow again lol those shits dry out every 1/2 days


----------



## stillfree (Nov 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Mmmm That Dog looks bomb shnkrmn. I have a Critical + in a party cup 12/12 from seed. Shes looks pretty good so is the Blue Widow but i dont think ill ever do a party cup grow again lol those shits dry out every 1/2 days


YUH have pics of the blue widow done ?> i would love to see em if yuh can post any at di moment i have one growing i got from a freebe pack


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how to know how to verify if a cannabis recommendation is valid or fake?
Does each doctor really get to host a website and that is valid?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2011)

No idea on the recommendations... my best bet would be to go to one with good ratings on the websites. Or check canorml website and see their doc listings. I know some people that went to a 'fake' doc. One day no one answered the phone anymore to verify. I drive way the fuck out the way to go to my doc... but he's one of the biggest in the state. It's great too... right on my card it says "the patient may grow any amount of plants (less than 90) that will fit under a 100 aquare foot (10 ft x 10 ft) canopy. Patient my possess up to 6 (six) pounds of dried Cannabis (marijuana) buds (flowers)."

How fuckin cool is that?

And bassman... I've been meaning to tell you. You posted about working out and how it makes you feel good a couple weeks ago. Since then I've been working out a little bit and have to say it's helped me feel much better. Thanks a lot for the encouragement. Really appreciated.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

I loved tha speech doob! may the fsm be with you!

Grow is looking spot on shnk  that dog looks DANK.

hotsause~ I lold at the party cup comment haha... every 1/2 days  would def have to automate it!

bass Im not sure about the laws in your state, but in co it doesn't matter what your doctor recommends,,, the state only allows 3 in veg and 3 in flower... I grow for personal use anyway  I have headaches.

Jig,,, WOW what a nice doctor! Id be all over those recommendations!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2011)

In cali there are state 'guidelines' of 6 mature plants... but they leave it up to the counties and/ or doctors to give a say. I think san diego county says 24 plants is a max.

And yes... I liked your speech too doob. Always like when you are on a creative tip.

hehe... I have anxiety. (lol... I think it's from all the weed I smoke, hahahahaha)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> In cali there are state 'guidelines' of 6 mature plants... but they leave it up to the counties and/ or doctors to give a say. I think san diego county says 24 plants is a max.
> 
> And yes... I liked your speech too doob. Always like when you are on a creative tip.
> 
> hehe... I have anxiety. (lol... I think it's from all the weed I smoke, hahahahaha)


lol, I smoked a qp this morn and I still kinda have a headache,,, so I guess I need to smoke another one


----------



## joshls78 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blue Widow 2 months flowering


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah idk about the recommendation..oh well ill figure i8t out.
Jig glad you started to workout. Ill never be Mr Olympia, but it is still fun trying to be...lol


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Harvested my Burmese Kush!!!!! Very pleased with the final product and weight of 5.5oz's!!!!! She was a BIG bitch!!!!*


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Nov 4, 2011)

That Burmese Kusk looks too tasty! That 5.5 is the one girl? Props!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking verrrry danky! put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

Swamp, beautiful plant, buds and harvest! Those bud are AMAZING pRon, like to hear a smoke report on that when you get a chance.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice haul swamp and she looks right tasty.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2011)

thanx for the advice all on the over-dried branches. I was able to get 1.5 more oz from my Mango after raising humidity in the dry tent.
Back to trimming.....


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> thanx for the advice all on the over-dried branches. I was able to get 1.5 more oz from my Mango after raising humidity in the dry tent.
> Back to trimming.....


and its smokable? no too wet?
Get back to work bass!!! now! lol Id be a bad boss lol. On second though, maybe not


----------



## Tales (Nov 4, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Harvested my Burmese Kush!!!!! Very pleased with the final product and weight of 5.5oz's!!!!! She was a BIG bitch!!!!*


Looking sweet. Props!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> and its smokable? no too wet?
> Get back to work bass!!! now! lol Id be a bad boss lol. On second though, maybe not


You would be a great boss cause I am sure you would let your employees blaze buds!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> and its smokable? no too wet?
> Get back to work bass!!! now! lol Id be a bad boss lol. On second though, maybe not


 Just wet enough to swell a lil and be trimmable. still a lil over dry, but not much. def smokable.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 5, 2011)

That was some amazing bud pRon, now to smoke some home grown!


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 5, 2011)

This site is'nt as user friendly as I remember. It won't let me post pictures now. Waz up with that!!!???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> This site is'nt as user friendly as I remember. It won't let me post pictures now. Waz up with that!!!???


idk man. what browser u using? maybe try uploading from a remote site and posting it here. like photobucket.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

Push x Dog #1

Dog Hermie pollen x Powerkush x Lush. a beautiful accident.


















Edit: forgot the pics. thx duchie for liking the post or i never woulda realized. stoner moment x10


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday. First day off in 3 weeks. Have my coffee and bowl right beside me and both are getting used. LOL. Been a while since i could wake and bake. So what is everyoneelse up too?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 5, 2011)

alright anyone ever experince problems with chemical reactions from _formaldehyde treated wood
_


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Push x Dog #1
> 
> Dog Hermie pollen x Powerkush x Lush. a beautiful accident.
> 
> ...


Thats some FIRE right there!!!! Love the foxtails!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2011)

I was liking the "beautiful accident" part. Nice way to back up your claim though. No disputing that!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday. First day off in 3 weeks. Have my coffee and bowl right beside me and both are getting used. LOL. Been a while since i could wake and bake. So what is everyoneelse up too?


 Ganjava!!! Actually I think it's more affectionately referred to as a 'hippie speedball'.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday. First day off in 3 weeks. Have my coffee and bowl right beside me and both are getting used. LOL. Been a while since i could wake and bake. So what is everyoneelse up too?


I'm changing the rez in my closet today. And having a friend up from where I grew up. It was our first snow of the season yesterday, still got white stuff on the deck. It's finally fall in the mountains of so cal. Hope you enjoyed the wake and bake!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> You would be a great boss cause I am sure you would let your employees blaze buds!!!


I must be a great boss then as i allow my guys to smoke in work (as long as their discreet) and give them growing advice and let them test my buds lol


----------



## thechemist310 (Nov 5, 2011)

As requested  A little video of my first set up. Once I get the first one under my belt I have many ideas of how I can improve on the next round. I hope my clones work!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha, what line of work is that now?  i can be over the bridge within an hour  Welsh is a good kind of heritage  Bunch of semi-useless tough armed alcoholic war mongerers. When i was taught welsh history i loved it, if they're not mining and brawling, they're waging war against the English.

Saying all that, i've never understood what any o the bus drivers are bollocking on about, is there a special breed of welsh with abnormally thick chewy accents who aspire to be bus drivers?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just popped in to say hi...So HIGH everyone!!
Ok back to trimming, on the final stretch now, 80% done. I am slow....


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2011)

All I know of Wales is these guys.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, what line of work is that now?  i can be over the bridge within an hour  Welsh is a good kind of heritage  Bunch of semi-useless tough armed alcoholic war mongerers. When i was taught welsh history i loved it, if they're not mining and brawling, they're waging war against the English.
> 
> Saying all that, i've never understood what any o the bus drivers are bollocking on about, is there a special breed of welsh with abnormally thick chewy accents who aspire to be bus drivers?


That description is pretty much spot on lol the bus driver is probably from the Rhondda does he sound like this? [video=youtube;bPM1v2nUkWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bPM1v2nUkWA[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2011)

duchieman said:


> All I know of Wales is these guys.
> 
> View attachment 1872640


1 of my school teachers used to let us play music in class and Budgie was his offering after having us play motorhead lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL wtf!? I understood most of that  I ust noticed that the bus drivers all spoke welsh as well, even me old man speaks no welsh, so i reckon they must be cave hermits. Traipse down at first mist every morning and reep aboard their mystical buses.

Ah, the welsh.

I should get into advertising.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> LOL wtf!? I understood most of that  I ust noticed that the bus drivers all spoke welsh as well, even me old man speaks no welsh, so i reckon they must be cave hermits. Traipse down at first mist every morning and reep aboard their mystical buses.
> 
> Ah, the welsh.
> 
> I should get into advertising.


If you looking for troglodytes look no further than Fochrhiw or Methyr Tydfil plenty of em up there lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2011)

I got hooked around 78'. If I were to be able to put together a top 10 list of bands they'd surely be in it, if not in the top 5. Some of that older stuff, when you have headphones and your tripping out, is incredible.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha, i've never dared delve into north Wales, Maesteg and Pembrokeshire generally


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 5, 2011)

just some random pics of my outdoor buds and pipe i was tell in ya about awhile back


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2011)

hey!!is that you...........?
lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 5, 2011)

Out and about on a cool november evening in my little home town. Just wanted to post a couple of pics.

My girls ended week eight of 12/12. I'm chopping the colombian gold in the morning, the others will still take a couple more weeks. I'll get some pics up in the morning before lights on. I changed my light schedule today knocking off an hour of light to a 13/11 schedule in the hopes it will signal these sativas to finish.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 5, 2011)

For the curious out there a 5 gal bucket will hold between 5-6 pounds   1BMM


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 5, 2011)

Has anyone here grown the Nirvana Master Kush? I have some budding now and would like to get input as to how the final product smoked, etc. Thanks in advance. WHODAT! I know you're glued to the LSU game! How's it going brother?


----------



## crosscountrykush (Nov 6, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I must be a great boss then as i allow my guys to smoke in work (as long as their discreet) and give them growing advice and let them test my buds lol



I work for myself now, but still talk to my last boss as he was the coolest boss I've ever had. He let "us" me and another guy smoke and he smoked with us. He even let me go get him buds on the clock. I still hook him up from time time.....

Nothing wrong with being a cool boss.

Some people use the "Boss Philosophy" where their a dick and everyone that works for them hates them. This is a good technique because everyone has the common factor that they hate the boss LOL... I'd much rather blaze with mine then hate em.

Club 600 REPRESENT!


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i've never dared delve into north Wales, Maesteg and Pembrokeshire generally


There's plenty of nutters in Maesteg my mate is from down there we used to cook and sniff loads of ketamin at his house party's lol


----------



## skefaman (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1873903 reaching for the light


----------



## theoldmerchant (Nov 6, 2011)

Quick question if anyone can help. I'm buying my nutrients from the local hydroponic store and I'm using the 3-part GH Flora line. Each bottle is 12.50 each, but my trees are sucking down nutrients like the shits free hah. Anyone know of a cheaper online alternative where I could buy nutrients from? I'm willing to switch up brands and lines, maybe even buy in a larger quantity, just trying to save some cashflow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)

theoldmerchant said:


> Quick question if anyone can help. I'm buying my nutrients from the local hydroponic store and I'm using the 3-part GH Flora line. Each bottle is 12.50 each, but my trees are sucking down nutrients like the shits free hah. Anyone know of a cheaper online alternative where I could buy nutrients from? I'm willing to switch up brands and lines, maybe even buy in a larger quantity, just trying to save some cashflow.


I have been getting good results with X-nutrients. They are fairly cheap at 31 dollars a gallon.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's my weekly update. Chopped the colombian gold this morning, one down and four plants left to go. Not a very dense bud but I think I should get around three ounces when dry and she went eight weeks of 12/12. The chocolopes will need no more than two more weeks but I'm concerned the critical+kali mist and super skunk might take three more weeks.

Without further ado.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 6, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Has anyone here grown the Nirvana Master Kush? I have some budding now and would like to get input as to how the final product smoked, etc. Thanks in advance. WHODAT! I know you're glued to the LSU game! How's it going brother?


*I've smoked Master Kush a few different times and believe me it is grade A smoke!!! You wont be disappointed!!! *


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 6, 2011)

I use Dyna-gro. There's a thread here that does a very good comparision of Dyna-gro versus GH. The OP was a long-time GH user and switched to Dyna-gro. Nutrient lines that have more than 4 bottles make me tired.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/358562-dyna-gro-vs-general-hydroponics.html, He has another thread comparing Dyna-gro to Advanced Nutrients Connoisseur nutes. DG won that one hands down.



billcollector99 said:


> I have been getting good results with X-nutrients. They are fairly cheap at 31 dollars a gallon.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 6, 2011)

Some nice shots swamp ,trygrow,shnk and headsup.. 

I use vitalink for hydro and atami and bio bizz for the soil grows.. but there roughly the same price your already paying.
I made a mistake of spraying some fish fert on too my plants -it was only alittle amount left over from a feed that i added to my spray bottle but a few plants have reacted bad to it.. Sprayed again with water and flushed out the worst affect plant the PK.. pics are in the grow log of the damage up close..
Im loving the scent off the ED , pk 2 and rom 2 .. my lm xch xunk have no smell what so ever ..i mean none?
Stocked up on some more seeds.. got a nice collection going at the moment ,most seeds are either repotted with the cuts or there coming through now..
Going to bin a few plants after this grow ,well give away the cutts as i dont like the look/smell of two of these cheeses and the sour d is going to i dont like the growth rate and mate i got them off said he mixed up a few strains before i got mine so he aint sure.. This is one of the reasons i like to buy seeds.. 
My full list is on my profile page for those that dont know.. 

Anyway ,took a few shots "sunday porn"
Dpq -reveg cut
View attachment 1874442View attachment 1874443
Engineers Dream#3
View attachment 1874447
Pyscho killer 
View attachment 1874449
Romulan Diesel
View attachment 1874451
Dog Kush re-veg
View attachment 1874457View attachment 1874458

Heads up , i think you said you donated some lemon skunks to the seed fairy? you got pics of it grown ?

Thanks dre






edit: pics playing up..


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 6, 2011)

wife and kids let for a bit so I loaded a bowl of Sour Bubble and am now feeling quite nice. All of the damn itching has finally stopped because of the SB and it's dulling the pain nicely.
Fuckin A Peter man...Fuckin A


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 6, 2011)

Couple quick pics of the new setup not so overgrown...these are 28 days flowering zero veg (goal is 15grams minimum per plant, single cola, minimum veg as possible, harvest 60 plants every 3 weeks). This is 3.3 plants per sq ft. Table is 3 feet by 3 feet...still dialing it in but getting close...

sorry for crap pics my lens must be dirty

other 2 tables not in pics are empty right now but have clones waiting...will veg the new ones 1.5 weeks















and these have been in for a week zero veg


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Here's my weekly update. Chopped the colombian gold this morning, one down and four plants left to go. Not a very dense bud but I think I should get around three ounces when dry and she went eight weeks of 12/12. The chocolopes will need no more than two more weeks but I'm concerned the critical+kali mist and super skunk might take three more weeks.
> 
> Without further ado.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Here's my weekly update. Chopped the colombian gold this morning, one down and four plants left to go. Not a very dense bud but I think I should get around three ounces when dry and she went eight weeks of 12/12. The chocolopes will need no more than two more weeks but I'm concerned the critical+kali mist and super skunk might take three more weeks.
> 
> Without further ado.


Did they all go 12/12 at the same time?


----------



## theoldmerchant (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheers thanks for the advice.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr. dre, no pics of the lemon skunk. There were some first and second generation beans. The second generation have lost all of their lemon smell. They were very good producers and a nice smoke if that helps.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 7, 2011)

my new babies form a new cloner that knows what he doing nice root system on all his clones
pre 98 and green candy


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 7, 2011)

ive ben had twice on this strain ,,,so this is third shot at finding the real pre 98 bubba kush fingers crossed hope it is


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> ive ben had twice on this strain(pre9 so this is third shot at finding the real pre 98 bubba kush fingers crossed hope it is


Lets hope the best for ya!!


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 7, 2011)

What is up with uploading pictures here now? I've never had this problem. Can someone please explain this to me.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lets hope the best for ya!!


 i hear that i went to get clones from him and he mentioned his other strains and he had pre 98 so thought i give it another shot,,,,,,,


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 7, 2011)

and bassman i got u covered if u need any


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 7, 2011)

Check this guy out. I found him while the wife was trimming the plants in the backyard. She cut his branch off with A hedge trimmer but missed him without knowing he was there. I saw him on the ground on that little branch hso I stuck him back in the plant where he stayed overnight.
I wonder if he'll stick around until he makes a cocoon. Do all caterpillars make cocoons? This guy is a biggin' at nearly 4" long!


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 7, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> What is up with uploading pictures here now? I've never had this problem. Can someone please explain this to me.


 try creating a new folder and upload to that


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 7, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> What is up with uploading pictures here now? I've never had this problem. Can someone please explain this to me.


I ran into a similar problem a while back and now I can only upload by using the basic uploader and it will only let me do one at a time. It takes a while now to ulpoad if I have more than one pic to post.

Almost as long as it took me to type that......fuckin white russian 
First wake and bake for me in a very long time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Check this guy out. I found him while the wife was trimming the plants in the backyard. She cut his branch off with A hedge trimmer but missed him without knowing he was there. I saw him on the ground on that little branch hso I stuck him back in the plant where he stayed overnight.
> I wonder if he'll stick around until he makes a cocoon. Do all caterpillars make cocoons? This guy is a biggin' at nearly 4" long!


That thing right there could demolish a plant overnight. Tomato Hornworm


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That thing right there could demolish a plant overnight. Tomato Hornworm


Oh, so it's not a caterpillar at all then? I don't shit about bugs but thought he was cool looking.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Oh, so it's not a caterpillar at all then? I don't shit about bugs but thought he was cool looking.


It is a caterpillar sorta, comes from a moth.


Tomato Hornworm:
Biology and Life Cycle





The adult moth, sometimes referred to as a "sphinx", "hawk", or "hummingbird" moth, is a large, heavy-bodied moth with narrow front wings. The moth is a mottled gray-brown color with yellow spots on the sides of the abdomen and a wing spread of 4 to 5 inches. The hindwings have alternating light and dark bands.
Eggs of the tomato hornworm are deposited singly on both the lower and upper surface of leaves in late spring. The eggs hatch in six to eight days and are oval, smooth, light green to yellow in color, and measure 0.10 cm in diameter.






Larvae are pale green with white and black markings (see photo), and undergo 5-6 instars. The first instar is yellow to white in color with no markings. Later instars develop eight white, lateral "V-shaped" marks. A black projection or "horn" on the last abdominal segment gives the caterpillar the name "hornworm."
The caterpillar reaches the final instar in 3-4 weeks, and is 3 1/2 to 4 inches when fully mature. Fully-grown larvae then drop off of the plants and burrow into the soil to pupate. During the summer months, moths will emerge from pupae in about 2 weeks. Moths emerge from the soil, mate, and then begin to deposit the eggs of the next generation on tomato plants. By early fall, the pupae will remain in the soil all winter and emerge as a moth the following spring.

Damage

The larva is the damaging stage and feeds initially on the upper portions of leaves, leaving behind dark green or black droppings. The larvae blend in with the plant canopy, and therefore go unnoticed until most of the damage is done. Late instar larvae are capable of destroying several leaves as well as the fruit. As the larvae mature in size the amount of defoliation increases, with the last instar consuming over 90% of the total combined foliage consumed by all instars.

Management Options

Cultural Control

Handpicking the hornworms from infested plants is a safe and effective option in smaller plantings. Roto-tilling the soil after harvest will destroy many of the burrowing larvae which are attempting to pupate. Tillage has shown to cause up to 90% mortality.

Biological Control

There are many natural factors that help to control tomato hornworm infestations. The egg stage and early instar larvae are often preyed upon by various general predatory insects such as lady beetles and green lacewings.

Tomato hornworm larvae are also parasitized by a number of insects. One of the most common is a small braconid wasp, Cotesia congregatus. Larvae that hatch from wasp eggs laid on the hornworm feed on the inside of the hornworm until the wasp is ready to pupate. The cocoons appear as white projections protruding from the hornworms body (see photo, left). If such projections are observed, the hornworms should be left in the garden to conserve the beneficial parasitoids. The wasps will kill the hornworms when they emerge from the cocoons and will seek out other hornworms to parasitize.

Another important natural enemy is the wasp, Polistes spp. (Hymenoptera: Vespidae) (see photo, left). This common wasp kills and feeds upon a large proportion of the larvae, and will also attack cabbage looper and other garden caterpillars.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 7, 2011)

I googled it after posting and just finished reading up on them. Crazy creatures.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> What is up with uploading pictures here now? I've never had this problem. Can someone please explain this to me.


I'm not sure what's changed? It works the same as always for me. To upload I hit "Go Advanced" Then down to the "Manage Attachments" button. That brings up a new window. I click "Add Files" in the top left of the new window and that brings another little new window. Then I click "Select Files" and another new window pops up that is my computer files. I find the pics I want to upload and select them. Then when all are selected I hit "Upload Files".

It's takes a min to upload them as I take big pictures (it takes whodat even longer because his buds are so big). When they are done uploading, the one window disappears and you are left with the uploaded pics along the bottom row of the pic window thingy. Hit the "Insert Inline" button  and voila. You have a picture of a rasta cat!

Jeez. I guess it has changed since I started here. Lots of buttons and windows to upload pics.

Hope that makes sense bro. Glad to have you back.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 7, 2011)

The white russian I grew is way better than the Sour Bubble. Just thought I'd pass the info along to the peeps.

I smoked about the same amount of the WR about 20 minutes ago as I did the SB last night in the first session. I am having a much nicer high right now than last night. This tasted better, smoked better and is more potent.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 7, 2011)

That's how it used to work for me too Jig but not anymore. I get the same options but the upload will fail every time when I use that method. I shoiuld ask my brother, I'm sur he could tell me how to get it working again.


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2011)

choppin on the 12th,that will be 64 days of 12/12.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks mouth watering G.  

Worlds Largest Blunt Roach  





We had literally more fine trim than we knew what to do with so the stems and fan leaves got sacrificed to the gods hahaha.  1BMM


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2011)

haha,good one 1BMM
i know your glad that part is over.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Im gonna be starting my Grateful Casey soon and i also picked up a Purple Elephant clone from a friend! This winter is going to be full of dank!!!!  
*


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2011)

Real Nice G. That looks like the business right there.

Here's my DOG

Day 29


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Real Nice G. That looks like the business right there.
> 
> Here's my DOG
> 
> Day 29


*That's one hairy dog!!!! Looking good JIG!!!!!*


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Im gonna be starting my Grateful Casey soon and i also picked up a Purple Elephant clone from a friend! This winter is going to be full of dank!!!!  *


ok,ok
so what do you plan on doing with that PE clone?

i just got some PE x's,going to start them soon.

few more pics


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking great guys. Are they feeding on something Genuity, or are they hunting?


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Looking great guys. Are they feeding on something Genuity, or are they hunting?







thrips<<mites<<<ladybug


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, so did you inoculate your garden with them to deal with the problem or did they just stumble across things? I'm asking because I know people have done that and I'm wondering if they are enough to keep up with the infestation they are trying to fight. In other words, does it really work? Also, if they aren't enough and you have to add something else, what more could you add that wouldn't kill the lady bugs (birds)?


----------



## thechemist310 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm jealous 1badmasonman! I grew up in the country and I've lived in various cities for the past 10 years.

If I did that, I'd have a bunch of new friends.... and at least one new arresting officer friend!!!!

I don't anticipate any bug issues (who does though), but can you let some lady bugs go in an indoor set up? I'd much rather do that then try a pesticide.

I should be ditching my 400w all-in-one floralux soon! I plan to get my current 600w HPS hortilux a twin brother to HANG with!


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's a couple of shots of my MK. Embarrassed to say it, but I'm not exactly sure how far along she is. Any guesses. I'm thinking maybe three weeks.


----------



## thechemist310 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is the plant in the third pic leaving for vacation???? ha ha


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 7, 2011)

thechemist310 said:


> Is the plant in the third pic leaving for vacation???? ha ha


It's not sophisticated but it makes bud my friend. I'll bet you saw the pictures REAL clear with those glasses. Cool avatar. lol


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 7, 2011)

salutations fellow 6ers
whats really hood
got an update for ur ass
View attachment 1876880View attachment 1876881
fuck wit it


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 7, 2011)

Day 2 12/12 cycle so can't wat but well worth every minute.View attachment 1876941


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 7, 2011)

Brains Escape, 59 days into flower


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 7, 2011)

Headband day 48, 22 more till chopper time...

View attachment 1877229View attachment 1877228View attachment 1877227,


----------



## fatality (Nov 8, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> Day 2 12/12 cycle so can't wat but well worth every minute.View attachment 1876941


 lloks like one of them plants just got done takin a shit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2011)

At least they don't use a handful of humans to wipe their leaves when their done with their bidness.


----------



## indecline (Nov 8, 2011)

I will throw some photos up tonight. Had some really good growth from my pineapple in coco.I made a net with string, took a while but was well worth it. No more trouble with collapsed plants this time. they have just about finished their stretch. been in flower for 9 days and they are well under way.

BUT.

My other tent which is all the same but planted in coco from bricks. They look crap. still small, still pale and skinny. but have started to bud. Now I was annoyed that they wouldnt grow (even in flower there was no stretch.) So I gave the pot a squeeze and turned it upside down. holding the base of the plant. The top 5 inches of soil came off. It was colid but just split at 5 inches deep. The plant Was rootbound yet had not used the soil in the pot....
The soil was soft and looked fine. I looked at all 4 plants in the coco from bricks and they all did the same. the roots wouldnt grow into it more that 5 inches. which is why they are yellowing/skinny and short/
So I grabbed a bag of coco from the store and refilled the pots, loosening the root ball a little and watering it into the new coco.

Hopefully they take and grow into it. I just worry that its too late. 9 days into flower... Maybe the roots wont grow in time for the plant to grow before it buds.

Im a bit high and also im really bad at explaining stuff so Ill just thor up some photos in about 6 hours and show you what I meant.

Its all trial and error, its never easy . Kind of annoying because its going to cost me like a grand if they dont catch up quick.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just got back from Nice in the South of France. Naturally we visited when they had the worst storms in years, lol. It rained everyday (not constantly though thankfully) and was quite windy. Parts of the South of France and Italy (Alps region) had to be evacuated. You have probably seen it on the news.

Anyway, was an amazing surprise trip and I pitched up at the airport with my wife and didn't even know where I was going. It wasn't until we got rid of our luggage that I sussed out (of course our luggage never arrived when we did, lmfao).

All i can say is, no one makes cakes and bread like the French...incredible. Just a world apart from anything you get anywhere. Naturally we have loads of pics and I'll get round to uploading some in the not so distant future.

When we arrived at Nice international, it was also the G20, and Airforce 2 was there, along with all the other Jumbo jets that the leaders of our countries use as their taxis, Japan, Mexico, UK, etc, etc. Made me laugh all the plebs taking pictures of these planes like they were God's freakin chariots. 

Anyhoo, all is well and the ladies are keeping it green.

"Peace is easy".

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome trip, D 
Looking forward to the pics!
Things are moving along swimmingly for my little sweethearts, Going through a flowering spurt as they get more dense & all that.
Will have pics tomorrow night. Well my tonight. It's 4-am here.  
Glad the weather didn't totally mess up your fun. 
Sounds you two had a great time!
Off to bed. Back in the club house in 8 or so if I can sleep that long.
Peace!


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 8, 2011)

They are around day 45-55
CQ









Pre flower??
Querkle






And nice shit chairman *Round of Applause*


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2011)

The Ortho took my bandages off yesterday and only put a sheet of clear plastic over the incision. There's 12 staples!
I'll get wifey to take a pic tonight so I can post it up. He kept saying he would be careful and try to stay away from my tattoos even though I told him I didn't care as long as he fixed my shoulder. The staples are along side of one of them so the scar won't really damage the ink work. He's a really cool Dr IMO.
He said I should start trying to use it for really light stuff and start doing some therapy exercises with it. Today I will try to fix one of my RC helis and see how that goes.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2011)

Listening to some Jah Mason this morning while doing what I do, LOL
[video=youtube;K3XG9flSGYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3XG9flSGYI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Listening to some Jah Mason this morning while doing what I do, LOL
> [video=youtube;K3XG9flSGYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3XG9flSGYI&feature=related[/video]


 Recuperate Bru


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> The Ortho took my bandages off yesterday and only put a sheet of clear plastic over the incision. There's 12 staples!
> I'll get wifey to take a pic tonight so I can post it up. He kept saying he would be careful and try to stay away from my tattoos even though I told him I didn't care as long as he fixed my shoulder. The staples are along side of one of them so the scar won't really damage the ink work. He's a really cool Dr IMO.
> He said I should start trying to use it for really light stuff and start doing some therapy exercises with it. Today I will try to fix one of my RC helis and see how that goes.


lmfao RC helis for you, too? I have a mini fleet, but they're all down. I need an injury to give me enough time to fix 'em all. Fly hi, brother Dez. I'm out-- back to work


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2011)

Heres whats under my six hundred. Cheese and livers 1 casey jones and one dog, should be a nice xmas lol woof.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Some gnarly buds there for sure Mr West


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> lmfao RC helis for you, too? I have a mini fleet, but they're all down. I need an injury to give me enough time to fix 'em all. Fly hi, brother Dez. I'm out-- back to work


I used to have a nice fleet of varied size helis but I sold them all went money got tight and am just now trying to get back into it. I can fly pretty well and ca do some 3D flying but it's been a while since I've had any stick time. A buddy of mine has loaned me a Rave 450 until I can get something of my own flying. All I own at the moment is a copterx 250 that I bought used/crashed and I've never given it the attention needed to get flying again. I started today and this thing is a mess with stripped screw heads and stripped threads in aluminum pieces. I'll be needing a few more parts than the guy said I would and he didn't have nearly as many extra parts as he claimed either. The Rave was crashed when my buddy loaned it to me and I haven't had time to fix it either but it will be next on the table as soon as I get the 250 as far as I can.

What do you have for helis? My fleet consisted of a Trex600NSP, Trex600ESP, Trex500ESP, Trex450SEV2, Trex250SE and a Century Raven 50. I'm hoping to get another 500 but may end up with a 450 for cost reasons.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

randon einstein quote from a book im looking at. my lady says i dont "read".

I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones.
Albert Einstein


it was kinda funny to me that is all.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2011)

I fixed everything on both helis that I can fix. Now I'm waiting on parts 
I need a main shaft and main blades for the Rave and main rotor blade grips for the little one. I should be getting the parts for the 250 tomorrow but it will be thursday or friday before I see the stuff for the Rave since my buddy has the parts at his house for that one and doesn't work tomorrow.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey everyone. Would like to share Dirty Heri with you. She's got me all hot and bothered along with a couple of other girls at my place. Just did a big update on my thread if anyone is interested. Here's a little tease.

View attachment 1878135

View attachment 1878136

Cheers and


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely stuff Duchie man. Looks real happy and healthy. I just got done spraying for thrips, little fuckers. Not sure if this Canna Cure is doing the stuff. Seems to keep them at bay a little but you need to keep applying. Not convinced. It's got Iron in it as one of the main ingrediants, from what I translate anyway.

Anyway, hope you are all fantastic, it's getting chilly here, got a busy few days ahead but looking forward to it. Will try to get a few pr0n contributions sorted out for everyone.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2011)

starting to flush these twelve ladies, not going to be a bumper harvest but i'm really happy with the quality.




















has anybody noticed changes in smell/taste when keeping mothers from feminized seeds?.

this is the third run of mothers from my original seed, and while she still produces grade A bud, it has lost it's hazy smell, just smells like lemony arm pits these days, gonna have to pop another seed after this run i think.

hope all is good with the 600, been a while so i got loads of catching up to do.



going to start a new journal in a couple of weeks, got some nice Breeders Boutique goodies to play with.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 8, 2011)

Had a close shave with 5.0 earlier, stopped for speeding luckily i didn't get searched as i was carrying enough to warrant a house search and possible charges for what i had on me fairplay to the old bill he asked me a few questions run my plates and told me to take my time and sent me on my way with a little telling off, now i don't mind plod like that should be more of them lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2011)

Ghb, my buddy started with a lemon skunk feminized seed. It somehow or other got pollinated and the first generation seeds were all feminized, they may have thrown out a male flower or two but the bud was only lightly seeded and if anything was better than the original seed in taste, stone and yield. From that plant came the second generation lemon skunks but when grown out had lost all of their lemon scent.

I don't keep mothers, me and a friend just keep cloning from the clones and so far we're working on the fourth generation of cuttings with no loss of quality. My colombian gold is hanging and the crystal formation was superb. Even with a bud dried for only four days the stone is great and it does not taste like bud with no cure. I also have a third generation clone going and it wants to flower so badly but it still needs another transplant into its three gallon smart pot before going into flower.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 8, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Ghb, my buddy started with a lemon skunk feminized seed. It somehow or other got pollinated and the first generation seeds were all feminized, they may have thrown out a male flower or two but the bud was only lightly seeded and if anything was better than the original seed in taste, stone and yield. From that plant came the second generation lemon skunks but when grown out had lost all of their lemon scent.
> 
> I don't keep mothers, me and a friend just keep cloning from the clones and so far we're working on the fourth generation of cuttings with no loss of quality. My colombian gold is hanging and the crystal formation was superb. Even with a bud dried for only four days the stone is great and it does not taste like bud with no cure. I also have a third generation clone going and it wants to flower so badly but it still needs another transplant into its three gallon smart pot before going into flower.


I run my sogouda the same way just take clones before i flower it been running her 2 years now and she's still banging


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2011)

Great pr0n up in the 6! 
ghb, thats looking great bro  just lovely.


I just finished the second phase of trimming on my last crop and everything is starting its cure.
Just thought Id check in with the club house, I dont want to loose my membership!!! lol
Keep it danky peeps


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I used to have a nice fleet of varied size helis but I sold them all went money got tight and am just now trying to get back into it. I can fly pretty well and ca do some 3D flying but it's been a while since I've had any stick time. A buddy of mine has loaned me a Rave 450 until I can get something of my own flying. All I own at the moment is a copterx 250 that I bought used/crashed and I've never given it the attention needed to get flying again. I started today and this thing is a mess with stripped screw heads and stripped threads in aluminum pieces. I'll be needing a few more parts than the guy said I would and he didn't have nearly as many extra parts as he claimed either. The Rave was crashed when my buddy loaned it to me and I haven't had time to fix it either but it will be next on the table as soon as I get the 250 as far as I can.
> 
> What do you have for helis? My fleet consisted of a Trex600NSP, Trex600ESP, Trex500ESP, Trex450SEV2, Trex250SE and a Century Raven 50. I'm hoping to get another 500 but may end up with a 450 for cost reasons.


I had a bunch, but the ones I really got into were the small Walkera ones... I started building my own chasis, etc, beefing up what they came with, and using all the rotorheads etc. Fun as hell, too... never got into 3D, but could cruise around the house and fly towards myself pretty darn well. I actually have a 250 trex clone that needs some attention, and that one is obviously 3D, but I never got up the balls to flip the switch, if you know what I mean. I don't have a pc, so getting a flight sim is difficult, and that's what you need, I'm told. . .

edit: " I dont want to loose my membership!!! lol" I know, right whodat?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah a flight sim helps save tons of cash. I flew around very slowly, basically hovering, for a long time before sacking up and flipping the bird over. I got the sim shortly after that ad it helped me to not crash the big expensive ones. The only true crash I had with a big one was when a plastic link failed on the rotor head. It was basically a re-kit because the damage wasvery extensive, lol. I would crash the little ones a lot because they were what I used to try things I learned on the sim.
The 250 I have now is a trex 250 clone too (copterx 250). Smaller helis are harder to fly than big ones so, if you can the walkera helis, you can fly pretty much any heli.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, the 43Bs are tiny, but fun as shit. My dog especially despises them, making chopper missions around the house all the more treacherous... Typically the higher you get before you fly, the better, I've found 

edit: i'm high as hell. who's with me? this might be the last thing I can type.... help/goodnight?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, the 43Bs are tiny, but fun as shit. My dog especially despises them, making chopper missions around the house all the more treacherous... Typically the higher you get before you fly, the better, I've found
> 
> edit: i'm high as hell. who's with me? this might be the last thing I can type.... help/goodnight?


Why no 600 sticker? hehe. Those helies look and sound fun. You can make a real ferry and fly lil bags of dank around lol. 
Im baked with ya bobo!

edit: 3eyes, Im glad you made it!


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 8, 2011)

I need to get a little 600 sticker. Breeders should sell them. Jus'sayin  And yes, I'm thinking about loading them up with joints (so they look like missiles). 

Man, been bongoing this bubble hash, and I'm twisted. First time my face has felt like this for awhile  Lovin' it! What're you puffing on whodat?

edit: so high. night night.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I need to get a little 600 sticker. Breeders should sell them. Jus'sayin  And yes, I'm thinking about loading them up with joints (so they look like missiles).
> 
> Man, been bongoing this bubble hash, and I'm twisted. First time my face has felt like this for awhile  Lovin' it! What're you puffing on whodat?
> 
> edit: so high. night night.


and he's down for the count. Is there a doctor in the house?! hehe
Im tasting some space bomb,bubble n squeak, sour d... the works.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


 lmao thats funny ass shit


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2011)

haha.
I remember dst posting a good one like that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha.
> I remember dst posting a good one like that.


 You know how this thread goes though, lol. If something is more than 5 pages back, it is lost to the void, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You know how this thread goes though, lol. If something is more than 5 pages back, it is lost to the void, lol.


After a quick google I found it on another site! here it is 







Hobbits lol!


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

I love those maps, great to see everyones perspective. P0rn is promised from DST today.......

3Eyes, nice one on the pull, glad ye scraped through. And indeed, some old bill are just normal people doing jobs like us all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

45 deg F right now, damn its chilly for san diego!!!!

Good morning to you D


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure what temps are here today, probably under 10 at the moment. Quite balmy in the stinky room though, lol. Morning to you, or evening to you Bill.


billcollector99 said:


> 45 deg F right now, damn its chilly for san diego!!!!
> 
> Good morning to you D


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

Some pics from the stinker.......

DOGs.....

































Engineers Dream






Who said super models need to be skinny....Exo Kaas FSM boyeeee.





She is starting her fade early on lower fan leaves...hopefully with her missing a few days she'll bounce back with some TLC.






DST stash runs two deep.






Cheese and Livers into flower:






One of the experimental OG Kush seeds.











And that's it for the time being. Lots more happening but limited time this morgen to go through it all. Fighting Thrips again is no fun. Man those little fukker can move, they freak me right out.

Have a good day/night/morning/etc

DST

600 nuli secondus.


----------



## indecline (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I have a few photos for you guys, iphone quality and lights were on sorry.
no bud yet so just a bit of teen porn.

this is the root ball for my 4 plants in coco from bricks. pots were a good 12deep (13.5l) and the roots wouldnt grow down past 4 or 5 inches. hence the yellowing/slow growth and skinny branches. Ive repotted them and hopefully they wont hstress out and will get some growing in before they bud. been in flower for 10 days now.






Here is my tent with the 4 plants in the loose coco. very nice plants. 4 is plenty for a 4x4 tent. I threw some sting up to act as a net. no more collapsed plants at week 7.











oh and bit of a sad story. My 17 year old step brother had a bit of a rough time with drug dealers (we think he got into some bad debt, and I also think he was in the closet) but he ended up jumping froma tree with a rope arouns his neck. Not nice for the family and its something ive never had to deal with before. Its a shame that people think its an easy way out. I guess he just didnt see a future for hmself. Its a shame because when your that age you dont see the world for what it is. But looking at this country its no wonder he didnt see a future.
But anyway I dont like to dwell on things. One of his friends had planted a clone on his grave.
I knew it wouldnt be there long so I took it and this is what I got. It was very short and compact, very afgan looking. and its stretched like a bitch when I flowered it. looking forward to seeing how it turns out. 






Nice to see the club 600 strains going strong. 
on another note. Ive been smoking a plastic bag full of trim this last two weeks. Must have smoked ounces of the stuff. Its very hit and miss. one joint will fuck me and others wont do much. 
cant be good for my lungs though. 6.5 weeks till I get bud cant wait.


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 9, 2011)

dst what a stash fairplay


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 9, 2011)

Horrible man......just horrible.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Good day everyone. Indecline, sorry to hear about your brother. I've had one person close, who took his life early. He chose a train. I heard once that men choose more violent ways like that and women choose cleaner stuff like overdosing. Either way, your right, as a teen it can be so messed up in your head with confusion. You think you know everything and then you think you don't know anything. Then the social hurricane of other, just as confused people who are extremely critical and judgmental surrounding them. I have a teen, I'm reliving it right now. Nice story behind the clone and hope it turns out real nice for you. 

DST. Thanks for the compliments and welcome back by the way. Nice, no pun intended, surprise trip the Mrs. took you on. That was pretty cool. Sorry the weather sucked for you though, and that you had to be caught up in that Criminal Convention they were having. Every time you tell us a story about one of your trips it just makes me want to move out there that much more. My daughter wants to live in Sweden for some reason. Also, sorry to hear your dealing with pests but the garden looks great and the two deep jars are my envy. 

Now let's talk about charts. I like them too but "Shitty music"? C'mon now, that hurt!

Here's a cool chart. World Values



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Values_Survey


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, the 43Bs are tiny, but fun as shit. My dog especially despises them, making chopper missions around the house all the more treacherous... Typically the higher you get before you fly, the better, I've found
> 
> edit: i'm high as hell. who's with me? this might be the last thing I can type.... help/goodnight?


My dog couldn't stay away from mine either when she was alive. It was funny to see her get all crazy over them but I was also worried she'd hurt herself trying to bite the rotor blades.



Bobotrank said:


> I need to get a little 600 sticker. Breeders should sell them. Jus'sayin  And yes,* I'm thinking about loading them up with joints (so they look like missiles).
> *
> Man, been bongoing this bubble hash, and I'm twisted. First time my face has felt like this for awhile  Lovin' it! What're you puffing on whodat?
> 
> edit: so high. night night.


I really like this idea and may have try it, hehe.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

BBK

Devastator Kush
Blue Dream
Platinum Bubba
Sour Alien
These are all on day 40 of 12/12 and I'm just loving the colors that are coming out in these. The DK girls have just the sweetest smell of any strain I've grown and since these three were topped for four tops, there's going to be 12 smaller colas instead of three monster ones that have to be cut to pieces for drying without mold 

I have one more pic of the BBK and two of the veg stuff but it wouldn't let me load any more than this in one shot.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

This is the BBK
This is six Herujuana, five Cheese, two DK clones, a Platinum Bubba clone and a Sour Alien clone.
These are six BBK, one DK, a Sour Alien and a Platinum Bubba


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking nice Dez. Nice fall colours.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

I plan to make the veg a muti level deal once the shoulder is healed enough. I want to veg the freshly rooted clones and seedlings that go in soil below the area you see in the pics and keep a couple mothers up here along with the hydro veg system. I'll still run the humidity dome and heat mat down on the bottom shelf since it works good there with a single CFL over it. I should have enough lights and stuff so I just need two good hands, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Duchie. I am a little concerned about the BBK because there seem to be leaves dying off in addition to the nice colors. The Blue Dream has been yellow like since about week 3 and nothing I do seems to help.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Doesn't look like too long to finish.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

2 1/2 - 3 weeks just going by how long the last one went but I guess you never know. I try to go by the looks of the plant rather than number of days/weeks. I just use the calendar as a guideline so I know when to start feeding what.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm the same way. I don't even start looking at dates or trichs until the plant starts looking like it's getting ready for that "change of life" that all girls go through. Or when I'm trying to time the up and comers.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are my re vegging mothers to be. I have read plenty, and have narrowed my problem down to....over-watering, over pruning or over fert. I have never over fert b4 to get this result, so I would think over water maybe because the temp dropped so much and they arent as thirsty...or maybe just a normal thing after getting chopped, and all reveg's look this way. Hope someone can help. They have looked like this just getting worse for over a week now.


I have never experienced leaf clawing to this extreme before.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

When revegging, the plant needs very little water, borderline underwatering. You probably overwatered, or they are just too wet, gotta let them dry out for a bit i think.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> When revegging, the plant needs very little water, borderline underwatering. You probably overwatered, or they are just too wet, gotta let them dry out for a bit i think.


 I forgot to mention the temp in my shed now gets to 42F at night too.
I figured they would need less as they dont have to support and branches or buds anymore


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I forgot to mention the temp in my shed now gets to 42F at night too.
> I figured they would need less as they dont have to support and branches or buds anymore


that's a little too cool...try to keep it above 50.
also billcollector is right about watering. less is better.


cof


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 9, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> try creating a new folder and upload to that


Thanks brother. I resolved the issue and am rolling right along.


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That's how it used to work for me too Jig but not anymore. I get the same options but the upload will fail every time when I use that method. I shoiuld ask my brother, I'm sur he could tell me how to get it working again.


I had to change the settings on the My Roll It Up box at the top. Go under General settings and disable enhanced attachments. That worked for me.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed............


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Thanks brother. I resolved the issue and am rolling right along.


let's blow it up







cof


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 9, 2011)

Wooo I am now a proud owner of a 600dubbleyou!!


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 9, 2011)

coolrunnings said:


> Wooo I am now a proud owner of a 600dubbleyou!!


Enjoy! This has to be ten so roll one and enjoy that too.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

@ shnkrmn - I can't stop looking at your pics of the DOGSOG plant. I miss how frosty the DOG gets. I think I'll have to pop a seed or two of it, hehe

EDIT: A neighbor gave me a single seed he found in an oz of Northern Lights he picked up in NorCal and asked if I'd grow it out. Maybe I'll pop it in a RR at the same time as the DOG. hmmmm.........

EDIT AGAIN: Here's a pic of my little trex 250 clone without the main blades or canopy on it fo Bobo. I put a can in the pic to show how small it is. It's fully 3D capable so it can do any trick out there as long as the motor can keep the headspeed up. I'll find out soon enough since the remaining parts will be here in about 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 9, 2011)

Sick Dez! Dude, you r making me want to fix mine now... Arrgh, all the things to spend money on lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> When revegging, the plant needs very little water, borderline underwatering. You probably overwatered, or they are just too wet, gotta let them dry out for a bit i think.





curious old fart said:


> that's a little too cool...try to keep it above 50.
> also billcollector is right about watering. less is better.
> 
> 
> cof



will it recover from the overwatering/under temp?
I havent watered in 3 days mow.
I will add a heater set to 52F


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> will it recover from the overwatering/under temp?


it should, and the heater will help.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Sick Dez! Dude, you r making me want to fix mine now... Arrgh, all the things to spend money on lol


Haha! I'm exactly the same way 
I'll be flying the 250 tomorrow after setting up the transmitter. It's sitting right now with everything hooked up and wired so it's on tomorrow!

I'll ge the rest of the parts needed to finish the Rave tomorrow too so I should be flying it on Friday. Oh man, I feel like a kid again, lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2011)

Good morning six hundred. Well I have the colombian gold in jars and I must say I'm very pleased with the finished results, before curing. I was hoping to hit two and a half to three ounces and ended up with one hundred thirty six grams dry. Almost five ounces using the scrog method. My buddy grew three of them and even with some lst'ing he averaged just over two ounces per plant....and now the good news. The gold from what I'm seeing and because the buds were not dense, I'm thinking she will be the lightest producer of the bunch.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice HU Ive really been considering doing a scrog but im nervous to change my methods..... Dont know why but eventually ill get off that bullshit and try it out the yields i see are crazy


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah HU, nice job. You've got me wanting to do one now but I'm somewhat like hotsause and reluctant, but more for the permanent nature of it. How long did you veg for again, and what kind of topping did you do? I'm wondering what I have that would be good for that kind of growing. Hmm?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2011)

I think every plant should have a screen!

What is this fellas... a seed, or a boy part?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

im gonna say Male parts. what strain is she?


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmm, hard telling. Is that a DOG, dawg?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2011)

You know it. D... O... double G.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is some Super Skunk I'm waiting on....






So, how do I join this club? Been running my little 600 hps for a year now.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2011)

TheGrotesque said:


> So, how do I join this club?


You gotta post some sweet bud porn... which you just did.

Welcome to the club my friend. Nice looking smoke you got growing there.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks jig, been a lurker on this thread on and off, always the best bud porn here and some AWESOME growers that know their shit. I'm just a half noob soil guy, glad to be here!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome The Grotesque. Thats a nice looking girls you have there. 

Jig. I think that's a seed.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

TheGrotesque said:


> Here is some Super Skunk I'm waiting on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bump! youve been a member for over a year now then, we've got lots of silent members


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 10, 2011)

Straight To The Flowering Room
All are on day 74-75 All 12/12 from seed besides Plushberry
Critical + 12/12 From Seed 





Kandy Kush I LOVE THIS GIRL SHE SMELLS LIKE OG KUSH























And the most Finiky bitch of the bunch who i am hating right now but she still looks good 
Red Cherry Berry from BF i added some Worm casting and bat guano to try to get her a little happier some strains just dont like 12/12. Next run ill veg her out











PlushBerry


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr Nice


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

So its about time i posted something in Da Club. Going to be a wee while till ive got Bud's but here's my Dog. Its Probibally the biggest ive had the chance to let her go and cant wait to see her pack on the solid Dank Kush she's known for.


Ive just started a new grow with some new kit that still needs tweaked a bit, but should hopefully make a difference. Bring on the Bud's 
Peace
cgg


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2011)

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=30018


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Class westy lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2011)

Westy that is too funny!! I hope that isnt real!!
fish tank and tv on that kid after getting whacked in the nuts


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2011)

Hotsause, I've been on this thread a long time and have had my share of bud envy looking at some of our members' grows. McPurple got me interested and then jig with his ten ounce specimen, DST with his vertical flying spaghetti monsters and of course our Lord of the Scrog, whodat really kicked it into gear. After seeing some of the grows he turns out I was convinced a scrog is the way to grow. Don't know if it is or isn't all I can say for my first plant it is my best yielder to date. I have pulled a little more than four ounces from a plant here and there but never almost five.

Duchie, I grew these from seed so I vegged them for a little over six weeks only because I wanted to take mature cuttings from them to pass on to a buddy. Generally I would veg them for three or four weeks before flipping them but keep in mind I'm growing sativa dominant plants so they will continue to grow for a couple/few weeks after the flip. I'll try to remember to bring my camera in the morning and take some pics of a friends garden. He flipped these clones when they were just hitting the screen. I told him they might not fill in the screen even though I gave him seven cuttings. Wait till you see these things.

Jig, I think it's a seed.

Grotesque, I have a super skunk ending week nine of 12/12 saturday. How long has yours been going and as soon as you posted in this thread you joined.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

you have pics of the acapulco?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Hotsause, I've been on this thread a long time and have had my share of bud envy looking at some of our members' grows. McPurple got me interested and then jig with his ten ounce specimen, DST with his vertical flying spaghetti monsters and of course our Lord of the Scrog, whodat really kicked it into gear. After seeing some of the grows he turns out I was convinced a scrog is the way to grow. Don't know if it is or isn't all I can say for my first plant it is my best yielder to date. I have pulled a little more than four ounces from a plant here and there but never almost five.
> 
> Duchie, I grew these from seed so I vegged them for a little over six weeks only because I wanted to take mature cuttings from them to pass on to a buddy. Generally I would veg them for three or four weeks before flipping them but keep in mind I'm growing sativa dominant plants so they will continue to grow for a couple/few weeks after the flip. I'll try to remember to bring my camera in the morning and take some pics of a friends garden. He flipped these clones when they were just hitting the screen. I told him they might not fill in the screen even though I gave him seven cuttings. Wait till you see these things.
> 
> ...


we keenly await the pic's man! sound's like what im looking for haha

enjoy man!


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bawka bawka chicken nugget chicken nugget.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2011)

Didn't want to keep anyone waiting long so here they are.

Duchie, I didn't top anything I just let them grow and kept moving the growing tips.

It's colombian gold.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Does this look like a herm to you guys. its on day 20 12/12


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2011)

so they have came up with a name,and it fits fine.........


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 10, 2011)

* 

Oh yeah, I made a new order yesterday. 
Pick N Mix

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Rokerij Seeds Lemon Skunk
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Sativa Seeds N.Y.P.D
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]World of Seeds Legend Collection Strawberry Blue
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]T H Seeds MK Ultra
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Big Buddha Cheese Feminized
[/FONT]
Freebies
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]White Shark 33
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Critical Mass 33

Whatcha think? Never heard of any of this.


[/FONT]​
*


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 10, 2011)

Well of course I've heard of cheese, but the others are new to me.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 10, 2011)

iv seen some white shark being grown it was some heavy indica sparkly as hell.. the leaves fingers in the begining were huge!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2011)

Critical mass is the newer version of Bigbud I believe..I think skunk is in there.

**Edit**

Critical Mass gives a massive yield with an equally high stone. With a little luck, the experienced grower should be able to yield up to 750 grams per square meter indoors. Due to its heavy flower construction, it can be susceptible to mold in humid growing conditions. This risk is reduced by paying attention to humidity in indoor grows, and harvesting on time indoors or out.

While Critical Mass is low on resin production and lacks an especially distinctive taste, you'll be impressed with this heavy product whose colas border on the obscene in their size and heft.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, the main reason I got the MK Ultra is because it's supposed to have a piney smell/taste. I love strains with a Citrus taste also.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2011)

Hot damn! pr0n mania!
HS~ nice cola bro  looks dank.
Grotesqu~ nice looking nug!
Bill~ hard to say, Iv had some start to look like that and didnt turn out hermi.
G~ you a superstar now???  looks awesome.
HU~ very nice pull, congrats!
oh about the suspected seed or hermi post on the last page,,,, I think its a seed.
almost forgot Bass!~ also looking quite dank brother!

Back to work peeps!


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2011)

heads up,them gals have turnd out nice,i think scrog/net,is the only way to go,
and for the way i like to grow,with one 600,for one plant,i think it is the only way
to grow,for me.
i can tell with this grow,that i have already past my other grows,this one plant is 
looking to give me close to 1+lbs

@whodat,
no superstar,just super pot head...lol
they wantd to use my pics,for the seed packs,had to jump on that.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2011)

Thats cool as shit genuity! Props.
Iv yet to weigh out the ak, but hoping for 1+ a plant


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> they wantd to use my pics,for the seed packs,had to jump on that.


it just shows that they have good taste.






cof


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 10, 2011)

Genuity, correct me if I'm wrong but you don't post many pics of your actual grow? Are you also doing a scrog type grow? And how in the ganja gods names are you managing that kind of weight from one plant? What strain are you growing? And finally congratulations on your score. Are you going to be famous? 

Nice porn everyone and thanks for the kudos. Can't wait to chop the chocolopes, I'm hoping tuesday or wednesday of next week. That will be seventy three or four days of 12/12 for the chocolopes. The colombian gold was a clone and it finished in eight weeks of 12/12.'

Edit. The super skunk and critical+kali mist are still a couple of weeks away from finishing. I need to make some room to put my last colombian gold clone into flower. She's already flowering under sixteen hours of light a day and growing like a damn weed even in a half gallon container.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn! So much goin on today it's hard to decide where to start.

@ The Grotesque- Welcome and nice plant!
@ Jig- Seed
@ Hot Sauce, HU, CindyGuy and Bassman....Bangin!
@Genuity- That just kicks too much arse, congrats!


I flew the little 250 today and the first flight, like the first time having sex, was over way too quick 
I got the shakes really bad and had to land it so I could try to get rid of them, lol. After that though, it was on like donkey kong! Soo much fun...
I ran it through three battery packs without any crashes, surprisingly. It's so small and so quick that it's hard to keep track of and having one eye that has floaters in my vision (head trauma) made it even harder. I haven't flown a little heli since before that happened and didn't really think about it until I noticed it making it harder to track the heli. Hopefully I don't experience the same with the Rave but I probably will  and it will make it difficult to fly hard and fast.

That's the only way to do anything IMO, all or nothing....maybe that's my problem, hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry Bill but I can't tell for sure from the pic. I don't know that I'd jump to call that a herm plant though either.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Consensus is that it is new growth, so i will giver her a few days to shape up or ship out


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Consensus is that it is new growth, so i will giver her a few days to shape up or ship out


keep a close eye on her/him.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 10, 2011)

Jack the ripper day 54




600w tent with JTR, 2x Sensi Super Skunk, WW x BB, and a 5th Element


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the new peeps, been hectic busy so just wanted to stop by and say, HELLO EVERYONE, ITS THE WEEKEND!!!!!!

Have a nice one and next week I'll hopefully not be sucha stranger.

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, correct me if I'm wrong but you don't post many pics of your actual grow? Are you also doing a scrog type grow? And how in the ganja gods names are you managing that kind of weight from one plant? What strain are you growing? And finally congratulations on your score. Are you going to be famous?
> 
> Nice porn everyone and thanks for the kudos. Can't wait to chop the chocolopes, I'm hoping tuesday or wednesday of next week. That will be seventy three or four days of 12/12 for the chocolopes. The colombian gold was a clone and it finished in eight weeks of 12/12.'
> 
> Edit. The super skunk and critical+kali mist are still a couple of weeks away from finishing. I need to make some room to put my last colombian gold clone into flower. She's already flowering under sixteen hours of light a day and growing like a damn weed even in a half gallon container.


yes,some type of scrog grow,i let these gals grow for 8 weeks,in 5gal grey buckets(tall),the plants where 32" tall at 12/12.
i then put up a secret jardin(web it)60/90 net,i then pull all the topps threw the net,spread the plant out.a big root system is a must,+ a 600hps for each plant
im growing "candy drop",as testers,and they are golden.
no fam for me,but genuity is starting to get a lil(weed world) spotlight,if it gets to bright,ill shoot it out.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

vert now has its own fourm...........
https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/485864-club-vert-600-a.html#post6608640


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2011)

JDB's romulan @ 6 1/2 weeks








cof


----------



## joshls78 (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue Widow 2 months+


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice cof. The plants look like they are glowing!!! Awesome stuff.

Looking good on your end too josh. Labatt ftw, lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 11, 2011)

So here are some pics of my buddy's scrog. I'm not exactly sure it's a scrog but there is a screen in there. He has seven plants under the screen. Under his 3x3 screen he has two colombian golds. I'm proud to say these are all clones from my plants he's growing.

Cof and Josh, very nice specimens guys, they look delicious.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Nov 11, 2011)

yo 600 im back. and i got some new additions i cant wait to share! 

Yo jig. plus rep if i could. i cant belive your the second name i see after like a year. strong bro. strong.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

HAPPY VETERANS DAY!
THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE AND DECICATION TO OUR COUNTRY..
ON BUBBLEBOMB BUNKER HILL! PEACE AND HAPPY MEDICATING...​


----------



## llamas (Nov 11, 2011)

I finally get to graduate from club 400, was a difficult final few steps! https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/485904-ya-actually-just-happend-what.html 

Love getting new goodies, will be firing this bad boy up this weekend to replace the 400.


View attachment 1883394


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY VETERANS DAY!
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE AND DECICATION TO OUR COUNTRY..
> ON BUBBLEBOMB BUNKER HILL! PEACE AND HAPPY MEDICATING...​View attachment 188335
> 
> ...


Lmao, im high and couldnt help but laugh even though it was for veterans day. but it was quite funny. +rep, if i can


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah rep me mother fucker


----------



## vantheman169 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY VETERANS DAY!
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE AND DECICATION TO OUR COUNTRY..
> ON BUBBLEBOMB BUNKER HILL! PEACE AND HAPPY MEDICATING...​View attachment 1883358
> 
> ...



Thats awesome!


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 11, 2011)

ay i was wondering do any of yall sixers ever roll up a swisher sweet everynow and then? idk if they have swishers in uk but i mean roll up a cigar? i like a nice dank cigar everynow n then..


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> ay i was wondering do any of yall sixers ever roll up a swisher sweet everynow and then? idk if they have swishers in uk but i mean roll up a cigar? i like a nice dank cigar everynow n then..


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Time to wake up MOTHER FUKKERS!!!!!!!!!! WOOF WOOF:
















Exo FSM:











They melt in your mouth, your hand, and your bowl....no they aint M&fukkinM's they is bubbleshashnish innit!!!





i think this is the 75micron and the one above is 20, i could be wrong....it is early.






The Return of the OG OG Kush(lol)...courtesy of my heirloom stash. Fat little fukkin indi fuk fuk leaves....






That's some of the pics from this morgen people. 

May I ask you all to spare a thought for my dearest friend, her husband and two little ones. Karen went into the Hospice last week and will hopefully be spending her last few days on this sick fukkin planet in the least amount of pain as possible. All I can say to people out there who can do something positive, PULL YER FUKKIN FINGERS OUT NOW!!!! TIME IS LIMITED, THAT'S WHY IT CALLED TIME EH!

Peace out,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry to hear that D but glad to hear you and the peeps round her will be positive for her last moments!

nice pooch man!

sat morgen pr0n FTW


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Yesterday was the first day my dear friend Ken was not around to celebrate veterans day. Back in sixty eight he left a kidney in vietnam. Agent orange finally killed him on september thirteenth. I called his wife last night to let her know I'm thinking of her and Ken her deceased husband. She told me she was talking to him and told him, no, he hasn't called yet but I'm expecting him to call. I called within a half hour of her telling him I would call. He would always feel so happy when I would show up at his house on veterans day to get him stoned. I would tell him, 'it's my duty'. Now he's gone and so yesterday was the first veterans day in years my good friend was not around. If there is a god, I hope that entity treats him better than life did. Rest in peace Guns, it was his nickname from vietnam.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 12, 2011)

loading a bowl for the fallen and sick. R.I.P.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 12, 2011)

Good day all. My condolences to you DST and Heads Up. Your stories are sad and put a lump in my throat. As for yesterday, I believe that Veterans, Armistice or Rememberance Day is to honor our Veterans and never forget so that we'll never do it again. Some people in our world though like to use it to honor war behind the guise of honoring our fallen and surviving soldiers. 

It's not a day to celebrate anything. It's a day to remember everything and take the time to reflect.

Lest we forget.



ISO


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 12, 2011)

yesterday drunken and stoned maddness produced a 26 grams of golden creamy yellow wax
also bought some seed pre 98,purple erkle, afgoo .og kush ny sour d blackberry crossed with blueberry i hate getting drunk i spend money everytime dnt know why o well its all good ,,,


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

My friend has now gone, she passed peacefully this morning.

R.I.P Broony!!!





This was only a few months ago.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 12, 2011)

DST, your friends name is Karen and my buddy Guns, his wife's name is Karen and they have two kids. His oldest son got back from Iraq this past january. At least he didn't have to come home for his father's funeral. He got to spend several months with him before his death. His youngest son is seventeen.

Duchie, I just finished trimming my two chocolopes and have a nice 'trim' pile. How do you make your iso to come out so smooth in texture? And amen to you, it is not a time to celebrate. If anyone caught the three night vietnam series that was just on the history channel, there is not a damn thing to celebrate but much to reflect upon.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2011)

Lots of love out to your friends family.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Jig,

And Thanks HeadsUp, I was really happy to be able to get to see her this year and the family were coming to stay with us for NewYear but it was just getting to much for her. My mate is a good guy and handles the kids well and has already got into an almost single parent routine so they will battle on. Peace to your friend Karen and family as well.



Heads Up said:


> DST, your friends name is Karen and my buddy Guns, his wife's name is Karen and they have two kids. His oldest son got back from Iraq this past january. At least he didn't have to come home for his father's funeral. He got to spend several months with him before his death. His youngest son is seventeen.
> 
> Duchie, I just finished trimming my two chocolopes and have a nice 'trim' pile. How do you make your iso to come out so smooth in texture? And amen to you, it is not a time to celebrate. If anyone caught the three night vietnam series that was just on the history channel, there is not a damn thing to celebrate but much to reflect upon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Lots of love out to your friends family.


Ditto, my condolences.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 12, 2011)

Yoo waddup bruddas< i beeeen great just not posting. High yaaa


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2011)

My condolences out to all who have lost friends and family....
I too lost someone close to me recently. My only aunt died 3 months ago. She will be missed..............


----------



## duchieman (Nov 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> DST, your friends name is Karen and my buddy Guns, his wife's name is Karen and they have two kids. His oldest son got back from Iraq this past january. At least he didn't have to come home for his father's funeral. He got to spend several months with him before his death. His youngest son is seventeen.
> 
> Duchie, I just finished trimming my two chocolopes and have a nice 'trim' pile. How do you make your iso to come out so smooth in texture? And amen to you, it is not a time to celebrate. If anyone caught the three night vietnam series that was just on the history channel, there is not a damn thing to celebrate but much to reflect upon.


Hey Heads Up. This is the best I've gotten yet and I'm really happy with it. I just did a bowl in my bubbler and the taste was great. This time around I did two separate washes. I had my trim from my harvests, mostly leaves, and then I have a little bowl I gather all my twigs and debris from when I'm breaking up my smoke. This bit was made from that. There was little as far as leaves and what was, was sugar leaves from the bud. The other batch was much greener and grittier with that chlorophyll smell. Basically this is how I did it. 

Equipment

2L Glass measuring cup
1 cup Glass measuring cup
Potato masher
Coffee filters
Steel permanent coffee filter (found it at a second hand store, not needed but it holds my other paper filter)

So there was about a quarter to half oz of this twig and leaf and I placed it in the 2L pyrex measuring cup. I like this because it has a handle for pouring. Then I just lightly coat the shake while tossing it, like a salad. Then I'll pour until it just about covers the shake. Next I used the masher to press down while I shook the cup to agitate everything up. I worked this for about 30 seconds or so and then strained through the metal mesh and paper coffee filters into the smaller measuring cup. One paper filter, 2 may have been better. When I saw no debris I poured it into the glass dish and it was a very light golden brown color. The next batch had that green look and smell and more debris. I should have filtered it a second time in hindsight. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 12, 2011)

End of week 3 flower


this shit finna xplode
i hope


----------



## lilindian (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes pound right behind u mate!

I call her "Big Suze" - Coming up to day 28 flower. Proper update in journal tmrw


----------



## thechemist310 (Nov 12, 2011)

Day 13 of 12/12... blueberry and orange are under a 400w HPS and my mazar, PE, and OG Kush are under my 600w HPS.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 12, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> End of week 3 flower
> 
> View attachment 1884616View attachment 1884617View attachment 1884618
> this shit finna xplode
> i hope


Fuckin love the shape of this plant.... It will explode next 2 weeks-ish, mine shud hav exploded this week but she had a bit of a hicup, first lock-out then deficiency. She's back on track now but i lost a lot of foliage believe it or not from the pics, and as a result the buds on effected branches aren't as big as those on perfect branching. I've already lost out on one of the flowering boosts i think, gotta make sure she's in perfect health for the rest! New foliage thats coming out is the darkest greenest ive ever produced.... I must be doing something right now. If all goes well this week, i'll hav a serious update next week!

But yeh, make sure she stays healthy for the vital stages of flowering, i reckon my yield has already suffered!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2011)

So I just had a little adventure I thought I'd share with the 6. My wife comes into the back and says, "I'm sure there is nothing you can do about it... But I know how you like to know about things... and there is this skunk outside with a 6pack holder thing stuck around his neck."

I think there's something wrong with me because I went strait to "Let's do this" in my head. I grabbed a pair of scissors on the way out and started to move very slowly. I actually got really close to her and slipped the scissors under the lid thingy (it was actually a lid to a mcflurry or something). Anyways, I gave it two good tried with the scissors and I couldn't cut all the way down. I gave it a few more tries but nothing. At one point I almost grabbed the fucker, but thought better of that. Then I had to lure him back so I jangled the food a little... of course that just brought all the other fucking wild animals out. There were two cats and four raccoon children running around the deck dodging the freaked out skunk and all fighting amongst themselves.

I gave it a few more tries and had the lid pinned on the ground with the little girls head trapped too. It just wouldn't break, cut, or slip off. By this point she was not happy and started making her way off the deck, but I wasn't going to have any of that. So I followed and cornered the little thing. I tried with the scissors a few more times and realized it wasn't going to happen... so I held my breath and reached down and grabbed the lid in one hand and the scruff of the little ones neck with the other. I let go of the scruff and just held the little thing a foot off the ground by this lid. Her little arms were reaching up and her little teeth were chomping and I was trying to work out if it could wrangle around and get me with claws, teeth, or spray... at the same time wondering how the fuck she got the lid on in the first place. I'm bouncing this fucking skunk up and down and the damn thing is just holding on.

Then... slip... she plopped down and trotted away none the worse for wear. I was quite chuffed with myself.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

Too funny Jig, Dr Doolittle eh? hehe.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2011)

My usual weekly update. Chopped two chocolopes after nine weeks of 12/12. Still under the screen, one super skunk and one critical+kali mist.

I have fifty one branches drying from the two chocolopes.


----------



## llamas (Nov 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So I just had a little adventure I thought I'd share with the 6. My wife comes into the back and says, "I'm sure there is nothing you can do about it... But I know how you like to know about things... and there is this skunk outside with a 6pack holder thing stuck around his neck."
> 
> I think there's something wrong with me because I went strait to "Let's do this" in my head. I grabbed a pair of scissors on the way out and started to move very slowly. I actually got really close to her and slipped the scissors under the lid thingy (it was actually a lid to a mcflurry or something). Anyways, I gave it two good tried with the scissors and I couldn't cut all the way down. I gave it a few more tries but nothing. At one point I almost grabbed the fucker, but thought better of that. Then I had to lure him back so I jangled the food a little... of course that just brought all the other fucking wild animals out. There were two cats and four raccoon children running around the deck dodging the freaked out skunk and all fighting amongst themselves.
> 
> ...


Skunks are very smart, nice you didnt get to sample her purfume. She probably knew you where trying to help 

I love helping animals if I can, just this summer I put a little baby robin chick back in the nest while the mom and dad tried to swoop on my face.

Its a myth that birds will reject a baby after you touch it, Instantly after I put the chick back in the nest, in flies mommy with a worm ready to feed [email protected]


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome story jig. To bad your wife wasn't taking pictures to document your adventure. I would have loved to see that.


----------



## llamas (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> My usual weekly update. Chopped two chocolopes after nine weeks of 12/12. Still under the screen, one super skunk and one critical+kali mist.
> 
> I have fifty one branches drying from the two chocolopes.


mmm so much lovely herb,, Good job, +rep

I just finished turning on my 600w for the 1st time!!!!11!!

My flowing ladies will love the upgrade from the 400 I am sure. I will take some pics later on after the ladies show me they love the new 600w.

I am SOOOO happy it all worked and turned on, I was very worried something was going to be wrong with the bulb or ballast.

Time for one of these.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice looking haul HU, congrats.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

Great stuff headsup, and keep up the good work animal lovers, but if you see any thrips, squish em for me please? lol.

A friend was over earlier in the year and he took some macros, i think this was the engineers dream, can't remember 100%.
You can really see the different types of trichomes:





















Peace,

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up

Nice harvest and good looking plants.







cof


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 13, 2011)

She's getting there. I hope that she looks as nice as the bud I seen displayed here.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## slonez47 (Nov 13, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


Thx shnkrmn. She looks a little fuller. lol I dig the shit outta seeing my girl grow. What's not to love? Am I right?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a happy looking plant. Nice work!



slonez47 said:


> Thx shnkrmn. She looks a little fuller. lol I dig the shit outta seeing my girl grow. What's not to love? Am I right?


----------



## thechemist310 (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> My usual weekly update. Chopped two chocolopes after nine weeks of 12/12. Still under the screen, one super skunk and one critical+kali mist.
> 
> I have fifty one branches drying from the two chocolopes.


Are the herbs (no pun intended!) for odor control? Do they help with pests? Thanks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cougar Kush T&S ( Tall and Stocky) Day 22







Cougar Kush S&B ( Short and Branchy)


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is a couple more pics of what I got going. Sorry about the quality of the pics, my camera is a whore. 

Super Skunk






Reserva Privada "headband"






I'm thinking 3 more weeks on the super skunk and about 4 on the headband. What do you guys think?

(I tried to sharpen them up in photoshop, again, sorry about the poor quality)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

TheGrotesque said:


> Here is a couple more pics of what I got going. Sorry about the quality of the pics, my camera is a whore.
> 
> Super Skunk
> 
> ...


sorry about the Wha??? the pics look more than good enough to me.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sorry about the Wha??? the pics look more than good enough to me.


lol thanks, my vision could be blurred... Been playing MW3 too long..


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

I posted a couple of days ago that I was putting a few seeds in Rapid Rooters and I'm happy to say that so far the Northern Lights seed, DOG seed and one of my two Bleeseberry Kush seeds have pooped their little heads up. Hopefully the other Bleeseberry is right behind since these were the only two that made it through the mail without being smashed.

I got a few other NL seeds from the guy my neighbor got his sack from. The neighbor introduced me to him and he was hesitant at first to say he actually grew it but ended up showing me his grow and stuff after I showed him pics of an old grow of mine and we smoked some of my BBK 
He grows NL that's supposedly originally from Seedsman Seeds. He has two mothers of NL and claims they are first generation clones from the original seed stock he bought from Attitude some time ago. He's also got three other mothers of other strains (Pre '98 Bubba, Grandaddy Purp and Ron Burgundy) and said he just does single strain runs, switching off from one strain to another each time. 

The neighbor brought the seeds over this morning saying the guy meant to offer them to me the other day but was pretty high from the BBK we smoked and the hash laced joint he had before we got there. He didn't seem that high to me but I guess he was, LOL. I would've been in a coma if I took a whole j to the head that had hash in it and when I showed him the BBK he was the first to say, "Can we hit this up?". Damn some people have a high tolerance...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

cool man, seedsman is reliable its just that they mostly sell copies why people don't go apeshit about em. they are reliable and that NL should be some dank. i germed a few seeds today. quote from my jounal


> 1- corleone kush(1 of 2 seeds i found off my first CK, never found any seeds off any of the clones i'm think selfed seeds. i'm just tryin it since i got 2 if it hermies oh well.)
> 3-JDB Romulan(looking for a male)
> 3-Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband, i have been calling it LemonCiqle(for the shape of the buds) and Lemon Candy(self explanatory)
> 4-Dog x Push which i have started calling Kennel Cough. '
> i'm starting to like seed popping alot better than i am cloning. but i will still clone when i feel like i may need too.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

That's cool. I think these seeds are some that he made by pollenating a female NL with a male NL out his original seed stock that were the seedsman stuff.


I have a pic of my staples ton share before they get removed next friday. It's small for some reason so I will probably take another tonight.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn that looks painful. glad that its almost over with and you can go back to work soon, and even got some shit done in the process..Hope you smoked a bowl for the sake you manged to make it away with your life.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. They itch like crazy now and still hurt sometimes. The rest of my shoulder aches all the time but it's not too bad and It's going to be interesting to see how it affects my ability to work.

I'll be starting my vertical build today and a friend is coming for dinner tonight that wants to help me out with it so hopefully I can make some good progress. Vertical with RDWC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks. They itch like crazy now and still hurt sometimes. The rest of my shoulder aches all the time but it's not too bad and It's going to be interesting to see how it affects my ability to work.
> 
> I'll be starting my vertical build today and a friend is coming for dinner tonight that wants to help me out with it so hopefully I can make some good progress. Vertical with RDWC


i'm in the market for some kind of racks as you suggested for me to make my tent vertical. then i had another question ill go ask now.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2011)

The herbs are not for odor control, they are for soil control. It gives me something to do with my used soil and I have no clue if they help with pests or draw them. I recently decided to use my soil to start a garden, sort of. I have five strawberry plants going outside, some of these herbs are going outside and I just got another dill plant and a tomato plant for outside this morning.

Since the chocolopes have been chopped I transplanted the colombian gold last night and this morning she and a kali mist went under the hps and into 12/12, they were vegged for a little over three weeks.

Edit. Are you supposed to start an outside garden in november?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Edit. Are you supposed to start an outside garden in november?


only if you live in Florida.

 
cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> The herbs are not for odor control, they are for soil control. It gives me something to do with my used soil and I have no clue if they help with pests or draw them. I recently decided to use my soil to start a garden, sort of. I have five strawberry plants going outside, some of these herbs are going outside and I just got another dill plant and a tomato plant for outside this morning.
> 
> Since the chocolopes have been chopped I transplanted the colombian gold last night and this morning she and a kali mist went under the hps and into 12/12, they were vegged for a little over three weeks.
> 
> Edit. Are you supposed to start an outside garden in november?


beans and peas are good winter crops  easy to grow to!!


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anyone here experimented with mosquito dunks before. I have just a few knats. I've kept the little bastards at bay, but now I'm slightly concerned with what I don't see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> The herbs are not for odor control, they are for soil control. It gives me something to do with my used soil and I have no clue if they help with pests or draw them. I recently decided to use my soil to start a garden, sort of. I have five strawberry plants going outside, some of these herbs are going outside and I just got another dill plant and a tomato plant for outside this morning.
> 
> Since the chocolopes have been chopped I transplanted the colombian gold last night and this morning she and a kali mist went under the hps and into 12/12, they were vegged for a little over three weeks.
> 
> Edit. Are you supposed to start an outside garden in november?


Good idea. i use my old dirt around the yard for things.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been thinking of adding that to my scheme. Chronic thrips problem.



slonez47 said:


> Has anyone here experimented with mosquito dunks before. I have just a few knats. I've kept the little bastards at bay, but now I'm slightly concerned with what I don't see.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2011)

some cheese, some casey, some dog and some livers and some hash, I did 7 washes lol


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

hiya everyone, nice stuff mr west. things rolling along.

wheres brother doob at?

hope everyone is toking strong!

peace and love to everyone,

DST


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> some cheese, some casey, some dog and some livers and some hash, I did 7 washes lol


Holy shit dude, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

Started putting together my vertical flower tent today and hopefully will have some plants in there in the next few days. It's going to take a little longer with one hand, lol.
I picked up a 6" cooltube, assembled the mounting hardware for it, hung it and got my buckets arranged and the fill lines plumbed to a res. 
I still need to relocate the filter, plumb the drain lines and connect the exhaust to the fan. I'm still trying to decide what will be the best method of attaching my wire screen to the bucket lids/netpots though. I want to veg them in buckets and start training them to the screen. Then be able to pop the netpot/lid off and move the plant and screen to the flower tent without moving the entire bucket.
My plan as of now is to use two hole clamps to screw the mesh to the lid and maybe a small 'L' bracket (screwed to the lid) with an upright attached to it that can keep the screen from falling over when it is disconnected from the tent poles. Once the plant is where it needs to be I can attach the sides or top of the screen to the tent poles to keep it in place and upright.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;AbrquBkLeRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbrquBkLeRI&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2011)

DST said:


> hiya everyone, nice stuff mr west. things rolling along.
> 
> wheres brother doob at?
> 
> ...


Still here, D 
Been super busy around the apartment.
Back has felt better so trying to get caught up on things put on hold for too long.
Plants are looking good, and probably only have a week to go before chop now.
Needing to mix up new soil and get some more beans in the dirt, pronto, tonto!
3 weeks until I get my Akai Pro MIDI keyboard, so scrambling to make sure I have space in my cramped little mancave.
Will get back into the swing of things here in the clubhouse this week when I'm more caught up.

Other than that, lurking & spanking it to the awesome pR0n people have been throwing out there lately!

Lots to catch up on and comment on, but more work tonight. 
Peace!


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Onqzua4bRHY


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> [youtube]Onqzua4bRHY[/youtube]


Very cool!


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 13, 2011)

hey yall check out my mexican cross i call M1, has the same father as Ninja1. of corse the sluts didnt even get his name.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice stuff Droman


dababydroman said:


> hey yall check out my mexican cross i call M1, has the same father as Ninja1. of corse the sluts didnt even get his name.


Glad all is well Brother Doob, I checked the Canna Cam the other day and it was off so wondered what was up. Get those beans peculating bru!

I hope everyone has a great week.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2011)

Canna-Cam 5000&#8482; is online for the night.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

[youtube]/v/jcGJihOv2Vs?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;rtw4E_DoWSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtw4E_DoWSE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;LlUvfFR4W8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlUvfFR4W8Y&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;GyjPY7yIJds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyjPY7yIJds[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone.. Here's a few pics from this weeks MONDAY-UPDATE hope ya'll enjoy them  I have 1 week of nuits left and then a 2 week Flush, then its CHOP-CHOP time aka Harvest  

If any of y'all wanna check out my MONDAY UPDATE #7 here's a LINK :-



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-64.html


7 days until my next UPDATE, what do ya think so far? - STELTHY  - STELTHY


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2011)

genuity

good looking harvest, your bowl should be full for awhile.













cof


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice work Stelthy! You and Heads up have officially convinced me to try a scrog with my Next run after these 12/12 from seed finish up.(Romulan Scrog)
And as always Genuity and his tasty bags/bowls of weed  I love it


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's some finished Sugarpunch and a fresh one I cut today. I could've let her go a little longer but she's 95% cloudy and the test bud I snipped from it last week was fucking killer!! Plus she was falling all over herself. I think the cola alone is going to weight 2oz..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn G. Killin it over there. Fuckin MW3. I learned a lesson that kinda sucks. I learned (or figured out) a major difference in PC and console gamers. Kids have consoles, families, peeps like me too. But who has badass gaming computers... dedicated gamers. So, my 'smart ass' bought mw3 for the pc so I could enjoy the graphics over my ps3. Well... all the competition is fucking steep. It's like the people who slaughter on the consoles... it's like they are all playing in every match. Then there's me.

Also, there's way less gamers on the PC. I couldn't play capture the flag the other night because there were only 160 people playing. WTF... there's always like 1,500 people playing on the ps3. So while the graphics are cool... and it's nice to aim with a mouse, I'm getting my ass whopped by the same people over and over.

Cool track west



mr west said:


> [youtube]jcGJihOv2Vs[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Just when I thought the thread had turned into bloody Top of the Pops, in pops Gen and Stelthy to restore the balance to the Pr0n universe. Oh, and not to forget stumpjumper, congrats on the chop.

Well finally all involved in the competition will be glad to know that all Prizes have now been posted. Thanks again.

DST


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

ok, i'll add to the fore....

[youtube]AT0nK37FGeQ[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

me too...

[youtube]nrG60A3BRJo[/youtube]


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 14, 2011)

Gen, Stealthy, Stump all looking mighty fine. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice stuff stealthy genuinity stump and everyone else!!

Trimming my White Rhino...man this shit is crazy!! Makes me choke while I trim and it makes me sneeze as well. It came out airy as some other things did, I think as a result of the Drying conditions...oh well lesson learned.


Jig I use the PC to game as well. I too am not up to snuff for online playing in most games.
I decided to make a gaming pc instead of buying a console.....multi-functional gaming/internet/home theater hub etc....all in one chassis.


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Nice stuff stealthy genuinity stump and everyone else!!
> 
> Trimming my White Rhino...man this shit is crazy!! Makes me choke while I trim and it makes me sneeze as well. It came out airy as some other things did, I think as a result of the Drying conditions...oh well lesson learned.
> 
> ...


 Did you dry it then trim it?? I was going to do that with the SP but it's so frosty I didnt want to knock a bunch off once it dried.. I prefer trimming wet I guess. After a good cure I'm not convinced one of better than the other.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> Did you dry it then trim it?? I was going to do that with the SP but it's so frosty I didnt want to knock a bunch off once it dried.. I prefer trimming wet I guess. After a good cure I'm not convinced one of better than the other.


 I usually pre-trim wet then finish when dry. It took so long to dry that it must have made it airier?
3 weeks hanging..still not dry enough.


Damn that Rhino is the strongest bud I have ever experienced in an indica!!


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice show gen , slethy thats looks like it to some skill there ..nice what kinda yield u expecting?
Westy livers looks tasty- and headsup looks like you got that screen mastered ther bro nice..

everytime i log in here i know im ging to see some nice grows.. keep it coming,,

Piece form the log..
* Day 42 flower
Alright room..
everythings doing ok right now ,i had to flush the sk#1 and one of the roms as the leaves started showing some sort of def,not sure what it was so i flushed them real good and gave them a light feed on feeding day.The rom seems to be doing better than the sk#1 though.

The ed #3 is definately a keeper




i can't describe the smell its just dank ..trust me i haven't grown anything that had that fire smell and then turn out rubbish(tuch wood)..The Pks vary in smell as do the roms apart from the frostyness of the roms the smell aint all that at the moment.The Sour d stinks- the cheese reeks- the sk#1s got a nice strong odour- the dpqs got a strange smell to describe -light fruity smell makes you picture apricots ,peaches (if that makes any sense) thats getting water only and molasses now..My lm X vary in smell ones odour less and 1 has a slight musky scent both are wet to touch




sticky.. 






edit
lants are labeled in the grow log in my sig..
*​


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Never failing to please Dre!!! The ED is a real dream for sure, lol. Thanks for the update and lovely pics.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Club 600. The Place for Perpetual Pr0n! 

I've been popping in and out all day and it just doesn't stop. You guys are killing it! 

I have some up and comers. 

Herijuana X Extrema


Calizahr X Caseyband


Deep Blue X Jack The Ripper


Herijuana X Extrema


Black Sour Bubble X Caseyband


Heri X Extrema


Front: BSB/Caseyband Rear: Calizahr X Caseyband


C4 X Caseyband


Some odds and sods from the bank. 


Cheers


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Mean and green Duchie. All lovely specimins really. You are gonna be a happy chiefer soon lad. Or, just happier than what you are at the moment, lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, don't bother to sharpen em, we wanna look at the naked shizzle.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sorry about the Wha??? the pics look more than good enough to me.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Mean and green Duchie. All lovely specimins really. You are gonna be a happy chiefer soon lad. Or, just happier than what you are at the moment, lol.


 lol Well it's definitely going to be a Holly Jolly something or other this year, that's for sure. Too bad I couldn't stick bows and garland on one of these girls and stick her in my window for the season. One year.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 14, 2011)

just thought i would snap some pics stillunder construction the good old 6 on the left and the new thousand watter with the sun system xxxl hood hortilux bulb and lumatek digital ballast
will be doing 15 to 20 plants in half cocco and half foxfarm ocean forrest with some perlite for soil.... canna nutes,, boost terra flores rhizotonic cannazyme,,,,the boost set me back 111.99 a liter but i here nothing but hella good things and seen first hand a canna grow with my exact nute and dirt setup probly do 10 pre 98 bubba kush some purple erkle afgoo and purple power plant


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2011)

white rhino...only got 1/2 oz from a plant flowered it at 6" though

View attachment 1888149


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2011)

somehow this one didnt upload


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2011)

can I make canna butter from margarine?
we dont really eat butter at my house...or at least I dont

Ive read it can be done, but want real advice...lol

a friend of mine has a lung birth defect, loves weed, but smoking it messes him up. I told him I would make him some butter, but I have never done it, and neither of us really are into sat fats as we work out and try to say somewhat healthy.
I personally dont like edibles as they tend to be overwhelming at times and can last too long.


----------



## Dr High (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont think a little butter will ruin your diet and make you fat, i'd go ahead and make it with real butter and bake into cookies. 

I have no doubt it would work with margerine, but... ITS BETTER WITH BUTTER  i also work out and it doesnt bother me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Marga-fuk-rine, you having a giraffe Bassman, lol. Go out and get some cheap ass butter and clarify it, skim the fats of and it'll make it even stronger. Margerine has different types of chain moelcules I believe so I don't know if the reaction is quite the same. All I do know is that Marg is pants, Butter is great!!! lol. If you can see your teeth marks when you bight into your bread you are doing it right! hehe.

Morning everyone.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 15, 2011)

right men have my ten blueberry clones sorted for this weekend going in a 120x120x200 tent. with 600hps, 6" 3 speed extraction fan and have bought a kitchen extraction fan to make an intake in the bottom of my tent. any ideas on best pots, feed, soil anything.. any help appreicated


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBNBmfhMF6k

even though its 4


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Budolskie, I would go for square pots, use coco as a substrate. I use B.A.C at the moment, they are great, highly recommend getting some Funky Fungus as well if you go for something like that line (mycorrhizzae fuckin rocks roots!) Good luck.

Nice tune droman, I got that album...sweet.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBNBmfhMF6k
> 
> even though its 4


love wakeing up to this...............^^ahh,the good'ol past.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 15, 2011)

My volcano arrived today  but can't use it yet as i need a plug adaptor to plug it in  so back on the bong again tonight


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> My volcano arrived today  but can't use it yet as i need a plug adaptor to plug it in  so back on the bong again tonight


what 1 did you buy mate


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 15, 2011)

The classic got it off Ebay got the liquid chamber with it too got about 2o of mouldy bud that i'm going to make oil with so it'll come in really useful


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> The classic got it off Ebay got the liquid chamber with it too got about 2o of mouldy bud that i'm going to make oil with so it'll come in really useful


nice mate i had a look at them abit expensive for me at the min tho


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 15, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> nice mate i had a look at them abit expensive for me at the min tho


Just chopped the best part of a Kilo down so thought i'd treat myself, tried 1 in the Bluebird coffeeshop in August and thought yes the investment will have to be made


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Just chopped the best part of a Kilo down so thought i'd treat myself, tried 1 in the Bluebird coffeeshop in August and thought yes the investment will have to be made


cant fault it mate you gotta treat your self now and then


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## SmokingLoud (Nov 15, 2011)

Greetings shnkrmn


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2011)

I've made edibles with margarine (don't worry D... I have recently switched over to butter). It worked out great one time... the other time, it came out ok/ kinda lame. The first time I put a whole big tub of country crock in the crock pot with a ton of every kind of trim. SOrry I don't know the weight. Maybe 2 or 3 oz? I set the crock pot on high to melt the margarine and was going to turn it down, but like a stoner I forgot and left it on high for something like 9 hours. When I checked it the margarine had reduced quite a bit. I strained everything out and poured the left over product back into the container it came in. There was about 1/3 left. Shit was pretty insane. Was very very strong without being overpowering (like I've experienced since). It was mad how it felt in my mouth and throat. It made everything tingle. My and my buddy laughed harder than we had since we could remember. It was cool.

I tried another time with the country crock and trim and it didn't really work out. I made brownies and had like 4 and could kinda feel something. I guess reducing it was the key.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL. Welcome to club 600. Post some budporn so the other guys meet you.



SmokingLoud said:


> Greetings shnkrmn


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont know if anyone remembers me saying I had ppl trying to break in for my weed or something.. Anyhow I ordered 2 cameras. They arrived and both had missing accessories, I contacted Buy,com and the mfg of the cameras. I ended up today being issued a FULL refund for both cameras from BUY.com and they let me keep them. I will now recommend that place even though they didnt have the cords I bought them cheaply elsewhere and still have $150 left from the refund.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


Did they grow that way or did you chop extra side branching?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 15, 2011)

nice good to hear ............wish i got a refund from the little punk i got seeds from he left out half my order and wnt answer calls anyhting


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> nice good to hear ............wish i got a refund from the little punk i got seeds from he left out half my order and wnt answer calls anyhting


 What seed company?

I have been thinking about buying seeds, but worry about getting what I paid for, and getting them confiscated.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok so Ill just buy regular butter to make it.
So basically just add the trim/weed to the melted butter and cook it for a few hrs adding some water as needed. Then strain it?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What seed company?


 if only it was a company ,,,,,,it was a guy i met that swears and backs all his genetics breeds him himself ,,,,wwas kinda iffy on getting them in the first place but i did it was pitch black when we met i should of checked them(try to find the good in people and not think people will rip me off that was a mistake)but i didnt was a grab n go deal only gave 50 bucks and got 25 worth of seeds so i only lost 25 bucks but still angers me that he wnt pick up a phone and handle buisness ,,,,and the part the bugs me that night he did answer and we made a meet spot to get the seeds owed called him to say on the way and from there on out have not heard from him.......


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> if only it was a company ,,,,,,it was a guy i met that swears and backs all his genetics breeds him himself ,,,,wwas kinda iffy on getting them in the first place but i did it was pitch black when we met i should of checked them(try to find the good in people and not think people will rip me off that was a mistake)but i didnt was a grab n go deal only gave 50 bucks and got 25 worth of seeds so i only lost 25 bucks but still angers me that he wnt pick up a phone and handle buisness ,,,,and the part the bugs me that night he did answer and we made a meet spot to get the seeds owed called him to say on the way and from there on out have not heard from him.......


 Sorry to hear that man. I too try to give ppl the befifit of the doubt, but these things happen. I am just glad he didnt rob you or worse though.....
Were the beans you did get any good?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 15, 2011)

look good but havnt germinated any yet my room is still bieng built.........and ya fingers crossed i have never ben jacked and i deal with alot of people craigslist budtrader all the sketchy oones,,,he will get his karma is a bitch if it was over 25 bucks like 100 or so i would just go to his house thats where i met him but in my mind i am stilll hoping maybe lost his phone no minutes or out of town somethin but dought it


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> look good but havnt germinated any yet my room is still bieng built.........and ya fingers crossed i have never ben jacked and i deal with alot of people craigslist budtrader all the sketchy oones,,,he will get his karma is a bitch if it was over 25 bucks like 100 or so i would just go to his house thats where i met him but in my mind i am stilll hoping maybe lost his phone no minutes or out of town somethin but dought it


 I was gonna buy clones from CL, but thought it might be a setup...feds etc...so I never did it. I buy all kinds of euqipment there though and have had nothing but good luck in that area though.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so Ill just buy regular butter to make it.
> So basically just add the trim/weed to the melted butter and cook it for a few hrs adding some water as needed. Then strain it?


I've been playing with cannabutter for awhile and I clarify the butter first; heat until it gently boils and remove the white until you have a clear, yellow liquid and then add 1 cup of chopped (or ground) product per pound of butter and put it in a crock pot on low for about 4 to 6 hours. Allow it to cool some and then filter the solids from the liquid. I use a 35 micron screen. Water is not needed.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I've been playing with cannabutter for awhile and I clarify the butter first; heat until it gently boils and remove the white until you have a clear, yellow liquid and then add 1 cup of chopped (or ground) product per pound of butter and put it in a crock pot on low for about 4 to 6 hours. Allow it to cool some and then filter the solids from the liquid. I use a 35 micron screen. Water is not needed.
> 
> 
> cof


 thatnx cof! I didnt know what clarify meant, thanx for clarifying that...lol
Just one cup per lb trim, guess I need alot of butter then, or gotta buy some hash bags


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> thatnx cof! I didnt know what clarify meant, thanx for clarifying that...lol
> Just one cup per lb trim, guess I need alot of butter then, or gotta buy some hash bags


Somebody (DST) had to explain it to me.
I've been buying a 4 lb butter pack from Sam's for about $9.
I use a wire mesh strainer for the first filter and you can use cheesecloth for the final filter.


co


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 15, 2011)

Just another shot of that Super Skunk..


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Somebody (DST) had to explain it to me.
> I've been buying a 4 lb butter pack from Sam's for about $9.
> I use a wire mesh strainer for the first filter and you can use cheesecloth for the final filter.
> 
> ...


 I have a few metals strainers, and I guess cheese-cloth is available in the grocery store?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have a few metals strainers, and I guess cheese-cloth is available in the grocery store?


Yeah cheese cloth is pretty cheap. Walmart has it for sure, and most grocery stores as well, just look in the baking/cooking utensil section, thats where I usually find it. 

In a pinch an old white t-shirt will work just as well though


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Somebody (DST) had to explain it to me.
> I've been buying a 4 lb butter pack from Sam's for about $9.
> I use a wire mesh strainer for the first filter and you can use cheesecloth for the final filter.
> 
> ...


And now you just explained it to me, and everyone else here who didn't know.  So how bad does it stink the place up?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2011)

And how strong is it? The last time I had edibles I felt like the cop on the 911 call.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 15, 2011)

hey jiggie  i am just gonna hang out here with ya'll for awhile


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And how strong is it? The last time I had edibles I felt like the cop on the 911 call.


 That's a good question. I haven't had edibles since I was a kid. To be honest, I'm a little reluctant. Just a wee bit.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey jiggie  i am just gonna hang out here with ya'll for awhile


 Well then, your gonna have to show us yours.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And how strong is it? The last time I had edibles I felt like the cop on the 911 call.


 Did i ever give you one of my treats?

I think I have a high edible tolerance

BC loves some triple strength 

Ever tried one of these?







Half a bar will have you on a GOOD one


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds good to me. 

Hey BC... what do you use to filter your butter? a bubble bag? I really need to get a little set. Called the hydro store, they said they had a great deal. 9 bag set for only $200. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2011)

duchieman said:


> And now you just explained it to me, and everyone else here who didn't know.  So how bad does it stink the place up?


It's a distinctive smell, but not necessarily that of mj...almost like a roasted butter, with a unique flavor. I just baked a batch of cookies and I had to sniff them to see.
I get about 12 dozen cookies per pound of butter.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Did i ever give you one of my treats?
> 
> I think I have a high edible tolerance


Yeah I tried one of your treats. Nearly killed me.  I swear I felt like that guy... "things are moving really really slowly"

[youtube]hrZLc9lqQM0[/youtube]

And yeah, I would say you have a high tollerance. I thought I had a pretty good tollerance and I only ate less than half one of your cookies. Even after you warned me too, lol. Told me the story about your friend... then I go do the same fucking thing. I was sick the next day.

How much are those chocolates? They look good!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Hey BC... what do you use to filter your butter? a bubble bag? I really need to get a little set. Called the hydro store, they said they had a great deal. 9 bag set for only $200. lol


You name it, I have used it.

Like I told Bassman, in a pinch a normal cotton T-shirt works great!!

I have used cheesecloth, coffee filters, silkscreen; pretty much whatever I had access to at the time. 

Seriously though, the T-shirt works wonders  lol


Umm i think the 3x bhang bars are $25, the 2x are $20. I usually only eat half of a 2x because they are pretty strong. The chocolate taste good too!!! Super creamy, and not overly weed tasting


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2011)

went to make some iso,and i got my amber glass,but then i was whipin it and got this..





has that (laffy taffy)feel.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> went to make some iso,and i got my amber glass,but then i was whipin it and got this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would eat it for sure!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Evening all, I just finished making some Cupcakes, not spacey ones though. My wife bought these little rubber cupcake forms that you can re-use, quite cool. So had a good reason to splurge and make some cakes 

So I do believe I have some male OG kush'es, or a hybrid of OG. I def have one this is full on male, and one that is suspect. The one that is suspect stinks like heaven should smell, sweet ganja 'erb! It is sweet and earthy nad you can just tell whatever comes from it is going to be fire. I am in touch with my feminine side so can see these things, lol.
Anyway, I just hope the old school one that is still in veg turns good and is a fem. I am going to put that into flower when some room appears.
Here's some pics from c'est soir.

What do we have here, it's the DOG of course.










Almost ready DOG





straight up, straight down, ironing board backside, mutanoid, carcazoid, DOG cave bitch!!! oh yeh baby!






OG Kush, male or female....??






Og Kush-100% billy big baws!











Dark and mean..the Engineers Dream, you can really see the CJ calyx structure in this, but it also has the querkle look to the bud/sugar leaves. It's a propor proper, 600's my bru'skis!!!!! In South Africa when someone asks you how you are? and you are feeling good, you can say, "100's my bru". I now say, 600's my bru! to my wife, lmao. The 600 mind control experiment continues, mwahaha










This ED was grown straight into 12/12.







FSM Exo Cheese 











Looking in and downstairs











There you go peeps, peace,

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Why you shouldn't eat mex food

[video=youtube;X15b4npICgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X15b4npICgE[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And how strong is it? The last time I had edibles I felt like the cop on the 911 call.


Funny story about this

I was experimenting with the amount until I settled on this one and one of the batches was like 3 glasses of wine where this batch is like 3 bottles, with a kick.
I gave some friends some of the unlabeled cookies; I had told one of them that there was a difference-which promptly was forgotten and not passed along. It was a few days before one of them got around to trying one and he described it as wonderful and creative and he was able to accomplish a lot. A few days later one of the other fellows decides to try one on a Saturday (later he said "what was I thinking?") in a University town with it being game day, and he has errands to run, grocery, liquor store, etc.. Well, while he was in the grocery store when it starts coming on...and on...and on until he had a panic attack. He was able to make it safely home when he realized that he was just going somewhere he hadn't been in awhile and he sat back and enjoyed it. and I don't think he knows there were two batches. But to answer your question...they're fairly stout for about 5 hours with a kick in the 3 hour (according to sources). They give me a good five hour high/stone with the flexibility to work hard or sleep well and are well loved by my friends.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely Job DST, those ladies all look exceptional!!! That one dog shot looks like a frosty ass green pinecone!!!!!


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Nov 15, 2011)

i see london i see france i see pistils everwhere on club 600's plants lol


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

nice one, thanks for stopping in.


itsallinthewrist said:


> i see london i see france i see pistils everwhere on club 600's plants lol


hey bill, I use to use pillow towels to make my hash, got some melty belty stuff with ye old pillows for sure.

Gen that looks serious!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> went to make some iso,and i got my amber glass,but then i was whipin it and got this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there is known as budder and it has a mean kick to it made a quarter of it before,

Check this idiot out LMFAO[video=youtube;-SL3e6L9Kd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-SL3e6L9Kd0[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking great DST. Love seeing that 8" tower in there.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Duchie, I still sit here thinking of what I am going to do next though. I really need to get my veg side sorted.

I just made a whole load of erl with the bottle from the fairy. Was around 2 1/2 zips of Deep Blue went into the mix. Shakey shake for 30 seconds, then drainy drain through whatever you fancy ( a t-shirt might not be the best thing, lol.) I use a 110micron. I poured into a long dish and will now wait. It is on top of a raidiator, but not any electical or open flame naturally.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I was gonna buy clones from CL, but thought it might be a setup...feds etc...so I never did it. I buy all kinds of euqipment there though and have had nothing but good luck in that area though.


 i deal with craigslist alot matter fact " doanting " half pound in a hour to a kid in tahoe that i met thru craiglsit third time dealing with him.......anyway i got good clones nnow greencandy pre 98 bubba kush kryptonite trash 818 og orange crush just hit me up thru pm


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice update there D, looking stellar.


----------



## thechemist310 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm jealous of all this "edibles" talk. I swear.... I've tried edibles at least 10 times. NEVER got even a little high off of it. Only explanation from the dispensary is my metabolism is too high to utilize the goods. Not really sure.

As far as using margarine over butter..... THECHEMIST says, NO!!!! The reaction between "real" fats and THC is a much better combo 

You'll let a significant amount of THC go down the drain if you cook it into margarine. Just make it with butter and make it extremely potent. Then you can cook with half margarine/half butter in your recipes.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2011)

My cookies will lay most people out and with my tolerance having gone up from eating them daily, I still eat just a hald cookie if I have to get up for work. I'll eat a whole one on the weekend nights though and that will put me in a state where I'm good for nothing, lol.

I clarify my butter and use about 1 oz of trim and airy bud with three sticks of butter. I usually net out about 2 1/2 sticks of yummy cannabutter after straining through cheese cloth. I'm still trying to work out how much hash to use when melting hash into butter. I've made it twice and the first time it was deadly strong, second was weak sauce. Cookies tasted better with hash butter though IMO.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's some pics of my vertical tent progress. I want to hang the filter from the ceiling instead of having it on the floor but this went together really easy. The cooltube slid right inside the flange on the filter so the cooltube doesn't need to be hung or supported this way.
I'll most likely swap it around when I have someone here to lift it up there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> went to make some iso,and i got my amber glass,but then i was whipin it and got this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoke ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2011)

he was one of the best.......john candy


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 15, 2011)

Whats up fellow 600 watters? just strolling thru to show some love.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up fellow 600 watters? just strolling thru to show some love.


this is a dam good place to show it......


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> this is a dam good place to show it......


Sure is soon I'll be posting some nug pics on here my ladies just started showing flower day 10 of 12/12.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> he was one of the best.......john candy


 Around 1978 or 79, I was 12 or 13, I had a job selling chocolate bars on the streets of downtown Toronto. One day I was into this building, not knowing it was the Second City building, and it's an old time 19th century building and the small lobby was confusing with a few doors and no elevator. I noticed a door with a sign that I recognized from TV. SCTV to be exact and I knocked on it and someone said come in and I open the door to a big board table surrounded by the SCTV cast with John Candy at the head of the table asking me what they could do for me. I told them I was selling chocolate bars and they invited me in to buy some off me. John bought two. I'll never forget walking around that table selling bars to those people who all went on to be very famous. 

This was the shows first logo. The one I saw on the door.



That's too funny that's what you saw in that glob bill. What are ya smokin?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah cheese cloth is pretty cheap. Walmart has it for sure, and most grocery stores as well, just look in the baking/cooking utensil section, thats where I usually find it.
> 
> In a pinch an old white t-shirt will work just as well though


Or paper towels


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ob-FveifoGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob-FveifoGI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;OLE3sLg_A10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLE3sLg_A10&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2011)

I was able to get the Herijuana and Cheese babies in the vertical tent before lights out 
Now it's a waiting game for them to show sex for sorting and breeding...


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 15, 2011)

One of my babys at day 10 of 12/12 Perma Frost dont's she look lovely


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice Dez, I think you'll be cool with that set up. You have a fan up top blowing around the heat that will be rising so you should be good.
I would perhaps raise the pots on the outside of the tent onto other pots to get a bit more of a grandstand effect in there. There is a lot of light hitting the tent there that could be hitting some nice lower fans leaves. Apart from that, awesome to see someone going Vertical (remember, Verts are bad people who wera dirty macs!)



Dezracer said:


> Here's some pics of my vertical tent progress. I want to hang the filter from the ceiling instead of having it on the floor but this went together really easy. The cooltube slid right inside the flange on the filter so the cooltube doesn't need to be hung or supported this way.
> I'll most likely swap it around when I have someone here to lift it up there.


Morning everyone! Hope you are good today. Flying off to Scotland this afternoon. 

Take it easy brethren


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

And now I see shelving....lol.


Dezracer said:


> I was able to get the Herijuana and Cheese babies in the vertical tent before lights out
> Now it's a waiting game for them to show sex for sorting and breeding...


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy trails, dst! My there's some very nice porn this morning. Seems like everyone is concentrating on concentrates lately. I just made 1 1/2 lbs of butter using an entire plant of cheese (It was too damn floppy and pissing me off so out it came. The other plants were glad to see it go lol. So today is baking day! 

Here's some veg porn. Just waiting for the dogsog to finish to throw these bastards in there. The critical x sensi star on the right really wants to go big.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

Good morning all.

Looking good shnkrman. What you gonna bake?

Safe journeys DST. I bet your in for a good time.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's Bobo dropping in and saying heyyyyyy peoples. Hope you're all well. It's 7:11, do you know where your bong is?

I do. It's loaded next to me


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2011)

molasses cookies. for the micronutrients lol.



duchieman said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Looking good shnkrman. What you gonna bake?
> 
> Safe journeys DST. I bet your in for a good time.


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> molasses cookies. for the micronutrients lol.


them sound dam good,right bout now.......mmmmmm,so do some coffee cake.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 16, 2011)

has anyone used the plantmax bulbs i purchased one yesterday to c if i like it,,,,,,i usually use a hortilux super hps


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

So I'm pretty sure that the smell of the trim doesn't reflect the taste it'll leave behind but, does it have an effect on the smell of the end product. For example, I just cut down my lemon smelling Jack Hammer a few days ago and I have a lot of airy popcorn I'd like to use in baking. Will that lemon smell come out it my baking? Anybody?

Thanks.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 16, 2011)

an how many of u suck air thru ur carbon filters and how many blow air.......i hooke mine up yesterday and the fan was to powerfull filter was old somthin cause my 8 inch fan pulled alot of fine sand like carbon from the filter and its all over in my hoods etc when i turned on my fan hoods looked like a black sand storm was going on just blacked out,,,,guy at the hydro store i talk to said i can try blowing air thru instead of sucking air and that will stop carbon from getting to lights and stuff makes sense


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 16, 2011)

My fan always sucks thru my carbon. 

Later 600. I'm out


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> an how many of u suck air thru ur carbon filters and how many blow air.......i hooke mine up yesterday and the fan was to powerfull filter was old somthin cause my 8 inch fan pulled alot of fine sand like carbon from the filter and its all over in my hoods etc when i turned on my fan hoods looked like a black sand storm was going on just blacked out,,,,guy at the hydro store i talk to said i can try blowing air thru instead of sucking air and that will stop carbon from getting to lights and stuff makes sense


 You can go either way, just you seem to get more power pulling through the filter, but if you blow through it it will work as well.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> an how many of u suck air thru ur carbon filters and how many blow air.......i hooke mine up yesterday and the fan was to powerfull filter was old somthin cause my 8 inch fan pulled alot of fine sand like carbon from the filter and its all over in my hoods etc when i turned on my fan hoods looked like a black sand storm was going on just blacked out,,,,guy at the hydro store i talk to said i can try blowing air thru instead of sucking air and that will stop carbon from getting to lights and stuff makes sense


 Was it a one time shot or is it continuous. Maybe if you take it down and vent it outside somehow while you run it for a bit. Shipping may have caused a lot of the carbon to break up and settle.

Blowing through would be a last resort for me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 16, 2011)

I just got a gallon bucket of ONA gel with a little fan on top. Man does my house smell great. I recommend it. Going to disconnect my carbon filter from my light cooling setup for greater airflow.

I never had that problem with my filter though and I do suck through it into the lights.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 16, 2011)

um got the filter from friend of a friend could be ten years old my 6 inch didnt pull much out but the 8 did a hudge black sandstorm then settled down but carbon still coming consistantly and settling on the glass in hoods i think i will just go buy a new one today


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> You can go either way, just you seem to get more power pulling through the filter, but if you blow through it it will work as well.


 that was a concern blowing thru it seems like it would bog my fan down and hurt it not as free flow as sucking air


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

This girl is fighting to be my new leading lady. She's ferocious so I'm showing her off today. 

C4 X Caseyband from THC
View attachment 1890576

View attachment 1890574


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like some sativa goodness!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

Not entirely sativa I don't think? She's nice round nuggets all the way up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was just referring to the size of her trichs, they look sativa to me...

On a side note, is that her natural color, or did you overdo the N a little?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone need a drying rack ....i have a 6 tier hangable rack each tier zips up the brand is THE RACK i used it for like one day i just hang dry all my stuff will trade for seeds or somethin will ship since its a herbal drying rack not illegal


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I was just referring to the size of her trichs, they look sativa to me...
> 
> On a side note, is that her natural color, or did you overdo the N a little?


 i agree that is green green but its a preety green lovley plant u guys make me want to kick myself in the ass and get growing but trying to do it right this time was going to do 2 thousand watts but cant drop my 6 hundred that would be droping this lovley non argumental thread with a bunch of great guys cant do that


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, that something new to me. How do sativa and indica trichs differ? It's pretty close. I did white balance my camera before I shot it. Since her transplant 40 days ago she's only been fed maybe 3 time's but I think it's only twice. I was just mentioning this over at HC's thread. My main nutrient that I'm using is called Bio Fish. It's an organic 3-1-2 and it's mostly whole fish emulsion. The other product is a Kelp Boost 0-0-5 that is 100% Atlantic kelp extract. In my coir mix I have the usual perlite and vermiculite as well as granular Rock Phospate 0-3-0 and Humik and Mycorrhizae. It's the Humik that I think is really giving things a boost in my garden. Not only does it contain so much goodness for the medium but it soaks up your nutrients and holds them, resulting in less feeding. This is what I was told by the National rep and so far it's true. Everyday I'm looking for signs that I should feed and I'm not seeing anything. I've learned that organic nutrients take longer to see results and to be patient with them but it also seems that they hold out longer too. I'm figuring this girl has another 3 to 4 weeks and I'm thinking she may need a half dose in a week or so but even then it's getting pretty close to end. 

I'll try to get her in some better lighting later.


----------



## theoldmerchant (Nov 16, 2011)

3 1/2 weeks of flower


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 16, 2011)

sativa trichs and indica trichs are diffent i believe sative are a more slender stock with nice head and indica are shorter stock but all over all bulkier trichome COULD BE ALL BS JUST WHAT I WAS TOLD


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 16, 2011)

hi im new to the site and just wanna ask a quick question, i have got 8 blueberry uder 2 600w hps the problem i have is that there in a atami wilma big 8 pot system so it raises my plants about 1 1/2 feet and the room is only 5 1/2 feet tall, is my best option to put a scrog in to keep my babies at the right size.with my other plants i have been getting between 30 and 40 oz yeild will this affect what im gonna produce?​


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> hi im new to the site and just wanna ask a quick question, i have got 8 blueberry uder 2 600w hps the problem i have is that there in a atami wilma big 8 pot system so it raises my plants about 1 1/2 feet and the room is only 5 1/2 feet tall, is my best option to put a scrog in to keep my babies at the right size.with my other plants i have been getting between 30 and 40 oz yeild will this affect what im gonna produce?​


welcome to the 6...
if you put a screen in,it will help with the head room,so will supercroppin(pinchin stems),or LST(TIEING DOWN)


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 16, 2011)

supercroppin? any info on that pal?


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> supercroppin? any info on that pal?


 this plant was SC,to give me a wide/flat canopy.
all i do is rub the stem,and bend at the same time,to the side i want the branch to be.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks mate, i think this is the way forward for me il post some pics tomorrow aftem my attempt!!ha ha


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lunch pRon

Nachos


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 16, 2011)

1 more question how do i sub to this thread?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> 1 more question how do i sub to this thread?


 you just did by posting in it

you can click on the tab Forum Actions then general settings, and scroll down to messaging and notifications then subscription notifications and edit they way you are notified as well.


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2011)

dizzzam!!!!





homemade to?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, and some is homegrown too. I have fresh tomatoes bell peppers hot peppers from my garden in there and I used lean turkey instead of beef


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> you just did by posting in it


at the top of the thread,it says (thread tools),click that,lil dark box drops down,at the bottom of the box,is (subscribe to thread),that take you to another page,hit (subscribe now)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

genuity said:


> at the top of the thread,it says (thread tools),click that,lil dark box drops down,at the bottom of the box,is (subscribe to thread),that take you to another page,hit (subscribe now)


 theres that way too...lol thanx gen


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah, and some is homegrown too. I have fresh tomatoes bell peppers hot peppers from my garden in there and I used lean turkey instead of beef


soundin real good.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I am going to start making my own beer soon.
Ill have everything from home no need to buy outside....lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I think I am going to start making my own beer soon.
> Ill have everything from home no need to buy outside....lol


I make my own, I'm not advanced yet but its well worth it! Get a keg system and start pouring within a couple days after fermentation is complete


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 16, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> supercroppin? any info on that pal?


Check the link in my sig for super cropping infoz.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2011)

Having the fan blow through the filter is something I was thinking about last night. I was thinking of trying to run a bare bulb where the cooltube is now with the ducting just above it to cool it but would need to scrub the exhausted air. I was considering sticking the filter on my exhaust ducting after the fan box which is outside the tent. This would free up a little more roomin the tent too so if it will work effectively I will win both ways


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Lunch pRon
> 
> Nachos
> View attachment 1891024


No cheese???? That's the best part! Haha!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sativas have smaller trichs than indicas. Around 90 micron, Indica trichs are usually a little bugger I think like 120 micron. These are rough numbers so dont hold me to them exactly


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> No cheese???? That's the best part! Haha!


 plenty of nacho cheese, it is under the layers of veggies etc...


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> plenty of nacho cheese, it is under the layers of veggies etc...


Cant beat those fresh veggies! Makes me want some nacho's! I seen the avocado too mmmmmm!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> Cant beat those fresh veggies! Makes me want some nacho's! I seen the avocado too mmmmmm!


 yeah that was a last minute addition as it was in the fridge.
sauted white onion bells and Red Savina
sliced olives
jalapeno rings(we sliced em)
sour cream
ground turkey with my homemade taco seasoning
green onions
tomatoes
Nacho cheese
tortilla chips
avocado
I think that is it


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2011)

im high as hell..................
whatever this is,im blitzd,melt down on some nug(ny purple diesel)


----------



## ManyClouds (Nov 16, 2011)

*600w HPS/MH Dimmable Cool Tube *
*6in 240 CFPM Inline Fan*
*3 Gallon Pots*
*Sunshine Soiless Mix*
*Organic C02 Generator *
*Box Fan*
*FoxFarm lineup+SnowStormUltra*
*Watering Every 2 Days*
*12/12*


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2011)

My GDP matured for 4 months in a sealed jar...really Nice!!

I think it is actually a better quality high than when I tried it before.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

*CASEY Jones*

See you son girl 



cgg


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey peeps heres the rest of my harvest from a couple of weeks ago, the slh i let go longer!


----------



## ghantron (Nov 17, 2011)

Im looking for the cheapest 600 watt digital ballast with aircooled reflector and bulb combo. I currently use HTG and am finding it for 325+. What is everyone else paying?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 17, 2011)

BASSMANN UR INBOX IS FULL
green candy and orange crush i can get um la conf dnt think is rooted for a week or two will find out today
and i got the rack cause i ran out of room for drying lines ,,,,i chopped the buds off the main stem when they were dried and threw them in the rack kinda like a i need to be trimmed rack trimmed everthing and ime just not going to use it paid 50 for it its a nice rack


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba







Acapulco Gold


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 17, 2011)

nice stuff bill.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2011)

right bought my soil today and think im am just gona use the ionic nutrients i have used since i started growing unless yous can recommend better? also i bought 10l house hold buckets that i need to drill my own drainage holes in how many do yous recon i should put in it the diameter of top of bucket is 11" the depth is 11" and the diameter of bottom is 7" oh and the soil i bought is terra professinal


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2011)

Shackzilla at 12 weeks
before




after



I made the mistake of harvesting this strain before 12 weeks and the smoke was disappointing. By letting her go to full term she is an excellant day smoke.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2011)

I find its good to get a mate who dont smoke that much pot to test the milder weeds for me cuz my tolerances are through the roof lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello eveyone, thansk for sharing all your wonderful grows and welcome to the 6double the peeps who are sharing for the first time.

I had some of the saddest and funniest moments in that last 48 hours. I can't quite explain the feelings I have at the moment, there is definite sadness and grief there, but I just feel weird. Scottish people have a very interesting way of dealing with life and death and my friend sure is 1 in a million, well actually, probably 1 in 6 million since that's about the population of Scotland, lol. Some people you just feel trully honoured to know.

On a birghter note, I met up with a RIU'er who made my time in Scotland very relaxing which was great. I wasn't quite sure how I was going to finish the lump of bubble hash he gave me but it got DONE! The worms in the joints seemed to get bigger and bigger.

Ok, enough babble from me, off to check out me subbies.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2011)

when did you start growing mild pot Westy, lol.


mr west said:


> I find its good to get a mate who dont smoke that much pot to test the milder weeds for me cuz my tolerances are through the roof lol.


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 17, 2011)

Meanwhile in my home town........







"headband"


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice grotesque, is that from clone?


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 17, 2011)

No, fem seed. Actually couldn't get it to clone. But I plan to revegg after harvest and try again.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2011)

Some cured bud shots






cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2011)

WoW!!!! NICE Selection cof. Lovely lovely lovely! Something about that Deep blue is calling me name.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Nov 17, 2011)

I see bananas in the deep blue .


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2011)

mrcokeandcrown said:


> I see bananas in the deep blue .


You're right. I had a light leak that caused several ladies to hermi.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2011)

DST said:


> when did you start growing mild pot Westy, lol.


I was actualy thinking about the romulan I have curing in jars. Wasnt impressed with the pre cure toking so hoping a cure will bring out the niceness.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was actualy thinking about the romulan I have curing in jars. Wasnt impressed with the pre cure toking so hoping a cure will bring out the niceness.


 never tried long cured pot till last the other day and was very impressed at wht curing will do.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Its 4:20 wheres your buds at, mines in my mouth!!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 17, 2011)

After more than a couple of grows and who knows how many strains, I'm going to recommend to the sativa lovers in the six hundred World of Seeds landrace colombian gold. I grew out a clone and it was really good in my own humble opinion and like mr west my tolerance is so high I think most of the stuff I grow is ho-hum until other people smoke it. My clone was from a feminized seed and me and my buddy are now working on the fourth generation clones. Neither of us keeps a mother plant we just clone and share clones. I have another that I just put into 12/12 this past sunday. This bud had no cure at all and was as sticky as any I've grown including the D-og. The smoke was smooth and flavorful. A very strong almost skunky smell when you first open a jar, very dank. A very nice head high that makes it easy to get sidetracked from almost anything you're doing.

Bill, I'm really interested in seeing how your acapulco gold turns out. I have a bean from world of seeds, another supposed landrace seed. The structure of your acapulco gold is very similar to the colombian.

The pics are from a buddy's grow. Two colombian gold clones in five gallon smart pots under a 3x3 screen. The other pics are of his colombian gold clone from me at about five weeks in and they are super frosty and sticky and have been for weeks.

If I remember I'll take my camera and get some fresh pics of his grow tomorrow.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning all, This thread is just getting bigger and better ! ( a bit like my Dog ). 
Ive been spending the best part of the year trying to ' up my game ' and ended up back at square one lol, but somehow managed to keep the scene green with a little help and hope to have my first harvest for month's soooooooonsssshhhhh !!! 
Cant wait to get some decent Pic's to post update again.

Much Rep. to all the 600 Gangster's !


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello, D 
Hope your day is proceeding swimingly.
Just a few snaps of the girls at day 69 (heh, heh) of 12/12:


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

doobie

good looking garden. When are you going to harvest?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, COF 
The trichomes are getting close to being all milky, with maybe 10% clear and no amber.
Less than a week, some sooner if needed.
The last pic is of the C4/Casey kola, and I noticed it's fox-tailing now, so not sure if that's an indicator of how far along they are.
I've removed about an ounce total of dried bud (a little from each plant) ranging from duff to solid nugs and the early quick-dry samples are great!
Looking forward to drying & curing to see how they really turn out. 
Will be mixing up soil for the next batch of party cups today.
Pics when they're done, but won't be until much later.
Thanks to the Seed Fairy for making this last grow possible!

Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Happy Friday. Doobie, the garden looks great! Glad to see it's just about ready for you and glad to see ya hanging about. I forgot you had a C4/CB in there. What's she like? I can't tell from the photo but mine have these sparse tangerine colored pistils. 

So 19 hit the dirt the other day. Last night at around 72hrs two Cheeseberry Haze showed themselves followed by two Dog X Extrema and a C4 X Caseyband. This morning now is an Extrema and some investigation shows some Jack Hammer and some others making their way out. Looks like this time they're gonna make it. 

Lesson to newbies. Plain medium and water is all that seeds need to start out. No nutrients. Not that I added nutrients when I last seeded but there were nutrients in the mix and it was enough to burn the seed. All I used this time was coir/perlite/vermiculite. 

Well, lights on in the flower room so off to check things out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm going to pull them out one at a time when the lights come on next and do a quick photo shoot of each plant, away from the HPS, but looks like fat calyxes with about half the pistils of the others and a definite light orange. And the fox-tailing is really kicking in.
Will have clear, un-tinted pics after next photoperiod starts up (7pm west coast). But after the new batch of beans are taking their one & only dirt nap.
Have been up all night, and have a long day today, so going to try and sleep for a couple of hours until the wife wakes up.
See ya'll later today!


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know why, but everytime I see, C4/CB or anything else with those combos, I think of this......
[youtube]zFaAEq6pUjw[/youtube]


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 18, 2011)

DST said:


> I don't know why, but everytime I see, C4/CB or anything else with those combos, I think of this......
> [youtube]zFaAEq6pUjw[/youtube]


 Lmao that movie is so fucking stupid but its funny


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhh boy... crazy mutha fucka named gusto... 

[youtube]QbzQRft7zGA[/youtube]

Sittin on day 40 over here. Buds just getting a bit fatter... some hairs turning redish. No signs of seeds, so I guess my dog's stayed girly girls!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Heads Up... the colombian gold... I'm guessing that's from World of Seeds? I see they sell them on seedsman website. I think I'll order me 10. Did you run it 10 weeks?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am still stuck in LOWcash....lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

Save some money on your orders
Sea of seeds
http://www.seaofseeds.com/
Promo Code ........(CUP2011)......... 
Hello RIU members and friends As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code will be active on the 20th and end the 25th november. enjoy






I just noticed that DOG Kush was the fifth best seller! 


cof​


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey, it's me again. I'm toying with the notion of harvesting her tomorrow. It will be exactly 7 weeks of 12/12 tomorrow. I really didn't expect it to finish this early but.... I think it's close. 

I checked the trichomes with my scope and some are amber, a lot are cloudy, and some clear. Is it normal to see some clear trichomes even when you've got some amber ones? 












I'm no expert so I thought I'd get some expert advice 

If I'm out of line by asking here I apologize.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 18, 2011)

Myself, I guess I'd let it go for a while. You have lots of fresh white pistils still. 49 days is quick for any strain. Gotta let the pudding set!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 18, 2011)

It's been a top seller for weeks now. I'm definitely taking advantage of that offer. Some ED I think, and Blueberry.



curious old fart said:


> Save some money on your orders
> Sea of seeds
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/
> Promo Code ........(CUP2011).........
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 18, 2011)

Are you sure? I just looked and htg has a digital greenhouse 600 with easy cool reflector for 247.95. 



ghantron said:


> Im looking for the cheapest 600 watt digital ballast with aircooled reflector and bulb combo. I currently use HTG and am finding it for 325+. What is everyone else paying?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2011)

I always still have some clear trichs when the ambers start showing up. Not many, but a few still. And if it were me I'd get to chopping. Lately I like to cut them on the first sign of amber. You can't go wrong letting them go another few days though.

And that is the perfect kind of question to ask here... no need to feel sheepish.


----------



## geekmike (Nov 18, 2011)

*PRoN*

Mendo Purp - 2 weeks from harvest!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2011)

Not as pretty as geekmike's girlie, but still good looking...

About 2 weeks left

*DOG*
















*NY47*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

the DOG is lookin mean! maybe next grow ill run some


----------



## skefaman (Nov 18, 2011)

long time quick shot


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

I think they only have 5 strains to sell, hahahahahahaha



curious old fart said:


> Save some money on your orders
> Sea of seeds
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/
> Promo Code ........(CUP2011).........
> ...


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

looks like your DOG has a little bit more sugar leaf on the bud Jig, but looks tremendous all the same. Well we wouldn't expect anything else from Jijster.

JUST IN: YOU HEARD IT ON THE 600 FIRST.

So the Coffeeshop that Cali Connect arranged to sell his weed through for the Cup has some sort of thing with Big Buhda, so I heard that the Tahoe OG Lush that CC is entering is going ot be called Big Buhdas Tahoe OG, ...............wtf is that all about???????????




jigfresh said:


> Not as pretty as geekmike's girlie, but still good looking...
> 
> About 2 weeks left
> 
> ...


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Took these pics at the beginning of the week! Two Jackpot Royale's, one at six weeks flowering and one at 4 weeks flowering! I got another Jackpot and a Green Crack but i'll show them later, they are not that far into flower. Here's the pics enjoy!
*











*Here's the Jackpot that's 6 weeks flowering....*
















*Here's the Jackpot that's 4 weeks flowering....*











*The other Jackpot is only 1.5 weeks flowering i'll get pics later. I got a Green Crack clone 2days flowering and a Purple Elephant clone from a friend, definitely excited about those!!!! I also have some Grateful Casey from Connoisseur Genetics which is a Truecannabliss cut of Head Seeds Casey Jones! Im super pumped for that as well!!!!! Also have some Larry OG going too! This winter is going to be FULL OF DANK!!!!!*


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 18, 2011)

My two cents on the htg set-up. I would not purchase another easy cool six, I would opt for a few more bucks and get the aero-flow? airo-flo? or however it's spelled, I'm not looking at the site. Two reasons, first off I think they emit too much heat and secondly for me they are too small. I have the luxury of not really being limited in space so I know now that I should have gone with bigger reflectors. A friend uses the aero-flo's? and you can pretty much put your hand next to his glass and it's barely warm. They work to remove the heat very well and their light spread is excellent. They work so well I'm constantly telling him to raise his lights and spread out the light. I keep telling him, you don't need your light eight inches from the top of your canopy.

Jig, the colombian gold is from world of seeds. A buddy purchased both the acapulco and colombian golds. I think his seed plant took ten weeks and he vegged them for four or six, I really don't know for sure about the vegging but I think it was six. He took some cuttings just for shits and giggles cause he had never tried to clone before, I got one of the cuttings and it finished in eight weeks. I took one cutting from it and it rooted and gave it to my buddy. He took four clones from that cutting and I just put mine into flower this past sunday after a couple of weeks of vegging. The clone I grew was way better than the mother. I'm sorry I got rid of it all and only kept about a quarter oz. The chocolopes have only been in jars for a couple of days so it's hard to give a true gauge of how it is but the colombian is blowing it away. I would have to say it's one of the top three strains for my own personal liking. Anyway his colombian is already super frosty, the clone from the clone and I'm curious to see what he yields from his one plant. The buds are not dense at all, at least mine weren't. The seed plant had fairly dense buds but not the clones so far. When you feel the buds you'll think wow, skimpy. I still got over four ounces dry and it was superb. 

I'll get some pics up tonight of my gold and my next critical+kali mist. I supercropped the main stem of the kali and I'm lst'ing the gold. I'm slowly dismantling my screen and I'm trying to go perpetual.

Edit. I'm losing my manners, I apologize. Nice bud guys, we do have some damn good growers on this site.

Thank you all for sharing and caring, it's what makes this thread so special.


----------



## ptone (Nov 18, 2011)

Blue Dream anyone?!?


Day 28


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright 600..

It doesn't stop in here.. nice buds everyone ... 
cof ,dobbie,jig,swamp,grotes,ptone,geekmik..hope i anit forgot anybody..

Got a few to add myself took em a few days back..


Yeah i been speaking to the Op and i hear theres going to be a bumper Xmas xtravaganza compo.. 
I will be donating the following seeds from my collection:

Crystal urk = Purple urkle x Crystal trident(R)5
CT D= Chemdawg d x Crystal trident(R)(5)
Spacebomb (R)5
Jack The Ripper f2 (R)3
Lemon skunk X cheese x unknown (R)5

They compo wont be to hard and im sure they be more than one catergory which will include a lucky dip for all those taking part so there should be a few winners.. Stay tuned as the Dst will supply more info..and they be alot more up for grabs as these are just ny donations and im sure a few other guys will chip in .
Have a good weekend ..


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Yell yeah bru!!! Xmas the way it should be, gifts for all!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 18, 2011)

everyone is putting out great pRon!!

I am jealous, as I have no flowering or even anything really good to show right now.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

that's no excuse, I know there are a few pedo pr0n heads out there, lol


bassman999 said:


> everyone is putting out great pRon!!
> 
> I am jealous, as I have no flowering or even anything really good to show right now.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2011)

i likes'em young n green


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 18, 2011)

DST said:


> that's no excuse, I know there are a few pedo pr0n heads out there, lol


 my plants look shitty right now, if they live ill take pics...lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 18, 2011)

I have quite a few pics to post. First up are the two colombian golds that will end week three of 12/12 tomorrow. They are still not done growing 'up'. Three pics the first from 11/2 the second from 11/11 and the third taken a couple of hours ago. I also have some pics of some six weeks into flower. They are skimpier at this stage than my clone was, we'll see how they progress over the next few weeks. Skimpy or not they are some frosty, sticky girls.

This is how fast these things grow and how much they stretch when transitioning from veg to flower. You are looking at a sixteen day span of time.



I'm home alone tonight and my grub is ready I'll post up more pics later or tomorrow.

Edit. Three pics? The last two were taken today.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Bedtime pics...if you are lucky enough to be at the Hight Times Cannabis Cup, perhaps you'' sample some.

Deep Blue 'Erl. (free with a pack of seeds from you know who!)




































Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 18, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm eeerrrrrrllllllll

I'm gonna go get high.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 18, 2011)

JTR day 62 under the 600w


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2011)

Today I got my T8 fixture hung vertically in my veg tent and put the 4 best looking plants into the RDWC system. It's hanging from a light rail so it lights up the full tent and travels through the center of the tent with a bucket in each corner and the res is in the center as well. My buddy snapped one of the best looking BBK plants in half on accident and I am a little bummed about it but he helps me out and expects nothing in return so, how could I bitch? I just put out my vape, a spoon and a little make shift oil rig with some buds and stuff and we get high and work on the grow and I tell him to smoke as much as he wants and I don't feel he takes advantage so it's all good. He helps me a lot now that I'm messed up and we go back about 10 years or so, so whatever he wants is cool with me.
I'll get some pics tomorrow but I'm just way too high and drunk to mess with it right now, LOL. 

I got my staples taken out today too and it feels great not to have that irritation anymore. Dr said I don't need the brace anynore either so I'm free as a bird 

There is TONS of crackalicious pr0n in the 6 today so, big ups to everyone that posted some. I'll snap pics of the two new seedlings I've got too tomorrow (DOG and NL).


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Bedtime pics...if you are lucky enough to be at the Hight Times Cannabis Cup, perhaps you'' sample some.
> 
> Deep Blue 'Erl. (free with a pack of seeds from you know who!)
> 
> ...


 Im jealous i have been wanting to go to a cannabis cup since forever... And now my Brother from a different mother is taking part in one *Tear* im so proud lol but then again i think your been growing as long as ive been around dst lol
Anyway congrats one of these years ill get my shit together and take me and the family to THE DAM


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 19, 2011)

Some Nugs from the outdoor season and my Casey jones and Purple Trainwreck at 14 days of 12/12.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad yer back on the mend Dez!!

Thanks HS, Hopefully the Cup can continue in coming years, what with the way Holland politics are going, who knows.

Wormdrive, that P-trainwreck looks great, I smoked some Cheesewreck the other day and it was fab!

Bit of a sleep in today so I am behind schedule for thirsty girls, gotta get my swerve on....

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Bit of a sleep in today so I am behind schedule for thirsty girls, gotta get my swerve on....
> 
> Peace, DST


and we wonder why you overslept.







cof


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Who reads the ingredients on their feed bottles?

What are we doing to our substrate when adding booster?

What and how is your plant reacting to these boosters?

All questions that I think are pertinent when looking at this subject. I am growing organically and I can only really speak on behalf of that method as far as my argument for, or should I say, against boosters. Okay, I use PK13/14 and have done for years but recently I didn't bother. In an organic grow as we all know the weight % of Nutrients available to plants differs from that in hydro, i.e it is a lot lower, yet subsequently people will still add relatively high PK ratios to their mix based on the fact that the bottle has some sort of alien or frosty designed picture by some clever graphic artist like my wife. Do you read what it actually says on the side? There ain't much going on in these secret bottles, honestly. 
Your plant is still using all the same nutrients and growing the way it wants. Have you ever noticed the rain changing later on in the season? Seems the same to me, that wet stuff that falls from the sky, so who in nature is going around adding boosters to the ground? Yup, NO ONE IS as far as I am aware!!!!!
So my friends of organics and dirty substrates, sell those boosters, save yer cash and grow frosty nugs the organic way. All the boosters do is change the relative mix of your feed. If you add 10ml or whatever to your already standard feed for example, then it just shifts ratios towards the PK end of the scale. But when you do the maths you will be surprised by how LITTLE the ratios change. 
Then you are adding it to the substrate, that doesn't suddenly change the avaialble nutrients in the substrate to the ratio you have just added, no, that will again shift it only minutely. Just like when you add cold water to hot water, it doesn't suddenly go to the temperature of the cold water you have just added, it simply drops the temp slightly.

Plants are not stupid, they will take up the nutrients they need and if you have a good substrate with proper micro preperation then you are sorted. The roots and the mycorrhizae will sort out whats what. So in my opinion the plants don't suddenly go, give me a booster, they will change what they do based on the genetics of the plant, and providing you give prepare and provide as needed, I am convinced boosters can be spared. How much nutrients are really left in your soil after flushing etc? You can guarantee the substrate is definitely not nutrient free that for sure.
Even if you live in your own apartment, compost is the future people. Most of us eat eggs, most of us drink tea or coffee, and most of us eat vegetables, and we all grow MJ. Compost the mulch from your bubble bags, add coffee/tea, smash up eggs and put your peelings in a black bag. Keep it moist, add air and turn it now and then and you will be getting your own compost in months.

Grown with a 6-5-6 added feed NPK ratio and my own compost, I didn't feel that these needed boosting.
















That's me, I had a little more time this morning as it seems the girls would like another day without watering.

Take it easy and please, discuss!

DST


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 19, 2011)

When will it be ok to put these 2 girls under a 600hps?



http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1061/002rqm.jpg
They are currently outdoor and are about 2wks young. Also what should i put them on 12/12 or 18/6?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2011)

DST, this grow I have switched over to using bat guanos for my nutrients. I'm trying to work out a feed schedule since this is all new to me. For vegging I'm using a 10-4-1 guano. To that I add some maxi crop to bring up the K to 4 and then add silica to bring the K up to seven so my total npk ratio is 10-4-7. For supplemental waterings I'm using a mix of cow manure and earthworm castings and mycorrhizae. I've been brewing my teas for two to two and a half days before using.

For those who use guano, how often do you feed your plants? It's been a week since I've fed them, gave them a supplemental drink yesterday and straight water the rest of the time.

So here are more pics of my babies and a friends scrog, his out of control scrog. There are seven plants under his screen so he didn't have much chance to bend them under the screen before he ran out of room and had to let them come up through the screen.

The colombian gold is the left front plant. Also in his scrog are super skunks, critical+kali mist and chocolopes.

I supercropped my critical+kali mist and lst for the colombian.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2011)

Heads Up
Sweet looking garden. Let's blow one up.







min8040

those babies will do well in 18 hours of 600 watts.


cof


----------



## indecline (Nov 19, 2011)

I could do with some advice guys.

I have two tents full of large plants 3 weeks into flower.

I just got an E-mail from my landlord saying he wants to come visit next saturday. 
My flat is only 2 bed. The only option we have is if we take down the tents, cram the plants in to the small bathroom and when he arrives pretend that my girlfriend is in the bath.
keep her locked in with the plants untill he leaves. (if he leaves without looking in the bathroom). I cant see him staying long but WHAT IF HE WANTS TO SEE EVERY ROOM? 

We have been here a year so Im guessing he wants to come check the place out. 

Shitting my pants.

On second thoughts. I have 9 plants. 4 smaller than the others. 
We can pull out all our clothes from the wardrobes and put some in there (he wont look obv)
and the rest in the corners of rooms behind chairs etc. covered with whatever we can find.

And spray the fuck out of the flat to get rid of the smell.

Ahhh why is it never easy.


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 19, 2011)

you could try and say your girlfriend does shift work and is sleeping when he arrives and ask him to be quite. My missus said that about me once and they didn`t look in the bedroom. Altough I wasn`t growing and I was doing shift work. All they asked her is their any damage or any problems with that room that she would like to report.
It might work or might not for you.
Do you have a man hole to the roof or under the flat? or any trustworthy mates that can sit them for ya for a day?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there anything near the tents that he would be able to claim legal access to like a breaker panel or water heater? What I'm getting at is he's not allowed to just start opening closets and poking around your bedroom(s) and other rooms for no good reason. My two tents are in my bedroom and I'm installing a drape track, this weekend actually, for the drapes I picked up from a second hand store that will pull around and cover one side and the whole front of the tents. Like a hospital bed. Another thing you can do is cover the tents with a tarp of some sort and surround it with large items, empty boxes and stuff and make it look like that's where you store all your excess belongings, you pack rat you! If he still insists on seeing behind that, I'd tell him it's a private stuff and he'd have to give me more time to move the stuff to another location so he'll have to come back. Got an extra mattress or bed lying around. Lean that up against the tent. Or large furniture. Start cooking before his visit. Garlic and onions. If you can hear your fans make sure there's ambient sound going like bassy music. Put a visual fan nearby that is running so it looks like that's the culprit. Don't make it easy for him to enter the room your tents are in. Fix it so the lighting in the room is dim. Unscrew the fixture bulb(s) and put a small dim lamp in a far corner. When you flick the switch for the fixture you pretend the bulb just blew. 

Hope those give you some ideas bro.

Good Saturday morning all. I've got lots to do today working on my setup hooking up ventilation, and hanging the drape track I mentioned above. Seedlings are all doing great. I think around 14 of the 19 are up and still counting. 

I'll be back later with my 2 cents on your post there D. I agree very much with what you had to say.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2011)

indecline said:


> I could do with some advice guys.
> 
> I have two tents full of large plants 3 weeks into flower.
> 
> ...


i had to use these blue totes,i put 1-5gal pot,with a plant that is 32" or so,from soil.
i had 5 of them totes full with plants,at the same time as an inspection was going on..
they work real good.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 19, 2011)

I would rent a moving van, bung everything in that. Drive away. Park. It's not summer, so that shouldn't hurt for a few hours. Clean up your place, nice and neat, no tarps, no tents, no bassy music, no fans, no incense, garlic and onions is great; make a huge pot of curry, lol.


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 19, 2011)

Could always put them in your car if you have 1 and cover the car with a car cover.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Min, Thse are nice little'uns and can definitely go under a 600W now. If you put them on 12/12, they will start to flower fairly soon and you will get small plants with about an ounce apiece if you grow them okay, or you can let them get bigger by vegging them at 18/6 for a while instead, if you have the time and the room.



Min8040 said:


> When will it be ok to put these 2 girls under a 600hps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 19, 2011)

My version of the "Flying Spaghetti Monster" lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2011)

Renting a van is great if it's convenient for you but it's not an easy thing to do for a lot of people these days. Then loading them in the van and parking the van in public just seems like a lot more trouble than is needed for a quick inspection that will mostly focus on the main living areas and the equipment. They just want to see that it's not being trashed and that all plumbing and fixtures are working. I'm not suggesting making it look trashy. As a technician I've been in thousands of peoples homes in every room imaginable, and many of them rentals and all of them with a junk room. Even very tidy junk rooms. Some people value their junk more than others. And the music I wasn't suggesting loud, I was just suggesting something with a bit more bottom end to it. It tends to distract from other sounds like inline fans, even at low background volumes. 

All I'm saying is figure a way to cover it up for the 1/2 hour they'll be in your home and the 30 seconds that they'll probably look in that particular room. It's not a search warrant. They can't be nosey and invade your privacy and/or move your stuff around unless it's to access something like a hydro panel, water heater, yada, yada. 

Remember! This is YOUR "home" they are walking into not theirs. To them it's an investment and that's all. I don't care if your just a private home owner who rents just one house. As soon as they post that ad, they became a business and the property their asset, not their home. As long as the renter pays rent it's their "home". 

I'm sorry but I'm a little passionate about this. I've had a couple of landlords try to step over the line and one that did that I had to take to tribunal to protect my right and I'll do it again in a heartbeat. Just because I'm a renter doesn't mean I'm subject to a different class of privacy and rights. I signed a lease one time with a no pets clause in it knowing I had a full grown English Mastiff. Why? Because I knew that the Act for landlords and tenants (in my area) forbids the refusal of children or pets and any restriction or clause in a lease is overridden by the Act. A few days later I entered the local park with my family, including my dog, where my landlord and his family where spending time. I remained living there for almost two years and we left on the best of terms and are still friends.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2011)

Engineers Dream from *Breeders Boutique *at day 54










cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry Duchie, didn't mean to touch a nerve and I wasn't trying to specifically critique all your suggestions. I don't rent, but I still try to come off like a neat-freak Jehovah's Witness type.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 19, 2011)

what size dehumidifier should i get 30 to 65 pint running it in a 6x8 room i can get a lg 65 pint one for 200 will it be overkill


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 19, 2011)

I dont know indecline -move them or keep them .. move them cause as landlords and all inspector types can be unpredictable ,and might just say something that you dont wont to hear-remember alot more people are aware of indoors growers especially landlords and meter guys.. ive had people in were my crops have been before and it was no problem as they never went near the room(everything off- radio on) and have moved them to different locations before but never back to the same place. So i dont know mate , the van idea isnt as hard as it sounds you know.. couple of hours would hurt them..
If transplanting plants id spray em first then put black bags over them and top and bottom .. any large tubs or containers ..or boxes but if using boxes ad another bag to the plants.. 

On the npk subject, ive had 10-15 nutes for some previous grows and did a whole grow with just 3 nutes base -vitalink a&B and buddy.. Made me change my thinking .. Plus i chatted to well imformed guy Homebrewer ,some of you may have read his Dyna grow threads , he took alittle time to school me on Npk ratios boy i was lost in the marketing world and all this word of mouth bullshit i still aint figured it all out but im getting ther.. Hb grows shows you how many boosters you dont need.. I recently got some raw/dry chemicals so im going to doing a whole grow with them and see whats what as ive been using them in small doses on the small plants with out no ill affects apart from the sk#1.. 
Imagine growing without going to a hydro shop? sounds alien to some people.. My mate arjan- (i call him that cause hes always coming with a new product or strain to increase my yeilds ) is always trying to get me to add some more shit to my grow ,i mean like every 2 wks but i showed him the ropes for a start and he aint came close to my qaulity or yeild so why add more? But he wont add less? Even though hes jaw drops every single time i show him my harvest.. ask him what Npk ratios are or why you should vary amounts..

All i say now is "Smoke and mirrors mate" .. But i just feel some people just need a placebo to make them feel there doing something to boost there grow..
Read advanceds mega yielder chart -work out the cost- it makes you wonder really..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2011)

I like using dutch master nutes. Cal-Mag, Silica, Zone (tank conditioner), Nute A, Nute B, one Additive. Sounds good to me. And that's their entire line. I've always screamed from the top of my lungs that Advanced Nutrients is a giant rip off. It's amazing that people fall for that shit. If you are running at 100% everything, and I mean everything... then you add one of their magic ingredients, it may get you 0.05% more resin, or weight... but for anyone on this website it's all just a giant waste of time, money, and effort. (imo)

Happy weekend kids!!!!!!!

EDIT: you gotta admit though, that those AN guys are genius marketers. I love the names... I mean "Voodoo Juice" just sounds fucking cool. I want to buy the name, lol.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 19, 2011)

i agree advanced is a rip some products from them work tho love there sensi zyme ,,,,,but switched to cannazyme this grow
for flower using pk13/14 cannazyme terra flores and boost ,,,,,,,my friend does used advanced with exellent results he uses sensi bloom a and b budcandy and sensi zyme


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 19, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Hi Min, Thse are nice little'uns and can definitely go under a 600W now. If you put them on 12/12, they will start to flower fairly soon and you will get small plants with about an ounce apiece if you grow them okay, or you can let them get bigger by vegging them at 18/6 for a while instead, if you have the time and the room.


Once I get a exhaust fan and filter I think I might put them in my tent. How long do you think it`ll take for them to produce stinky for me to need a filter?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 19, 2011)

this one for a 6x8 room,,,,and i have bought stuff from him before refurbished all was good think this will be enough never ran one before
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-65-Pint-Dehumidifier-LD651EBL-Auto-Shut-Off-/370557199780?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4310289714658992812


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> this one for a 6x8 room,,,,and i have bought stuff from him before refurbished all was good think this will be enough never ran one before
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-65-Pint-Dehumidifier-LD651EBL-Auto-Shut-Off-/370557199780?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4310289714658992812


 65 pint might be over-kill, but I like over-kill as opposed to just barely enough.
I have a 30 or 35 pint for my 4x4 tent...lol
My other one is a sears 70 pint I got new for $249

Quite often the larger ones are more efficient even though they draw more power they pull more water out per KW/h and faster as proven by the EER rating.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 19, 2011)

Laffy Taffy.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

before i opened that thumbnail i thought it was a fried egg, lmfao......surprise pics for you tomorrow!!!!!!



wormdrive66 said:


> Laffy Taffy.
> 
> View attachment 1895909


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Laffy Taffy.
> 
> View attachment 1895909


Let's blow it up 







cof


----------



## ManyClouds (Nov 19, 2011)

Dude you can go on ebay or amazon and get one for less than 200.00 USD You will loose quality and longevity but if you need to get strated right away then do it.


ghantron said:


> Im looking for the cheapest 600 watt digital ballast with aircooled reflector and bulb combo. I currently use HTG and am finding it for 325+. What is everyone else paying?


----------



## fatality (Nov 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Let's blow it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that ISO hash ?


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2011)

Ithopkins, looks like a nice dehumidifier. Digital is the way to go, set the humidity level you want and let er' rip. Suggestion, when you get the unit, look at the drain line connection and get a drain line for it. I drain mine into a five gallon bucket. My unit sits on a chair and the bucket on the floor. I only have to use a piece of hose maybe two feet long. It's a helluva' lot easier emptying a five gallon bucket than the tray in the unit and you don't have to worry if the unit gets full and shuts off if you forget to empty it. I'll post up some pics tomorrow, my lights are off at the moment.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Sorry Duchie, didn't mean to touch a nerve and I wasn't trying to specifically critique all your suggestions. I don't rent, but I still try to come off like a neat-freak Jehovah's Witness type.


Hey shnkrmn. Quick stop in to reply to ya here. First of all, no worries my man. I must apologize too, I was switching my Internet providers yesterday and they were screwing up bad and dealing with customer service had me a bit too touchy and yes, landlords are another sore point of mine. Now I have to tell you I had a good laugh at the JW, neat freak association because my brother and late mother are JW and they are both pack rats exteme. Almost documentary reality TV extreme.  

Anyway, gotta run again but cheers Shnkrmn and happy Saturday Night

[video=youtube;93JvHkdYNNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93JvHkdYNNw[/video]


----------



## E M (Nov 19, 2011)

Evening people whats good?

I hope you are all well


----------



## fatality (Nov 19, 2011)

hope i done it right


----------



## fatality (Nov 19, 2011)

sorry for it being yellow


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 19, 2011)

A comment about snake oil salesman and the weed industry, it's full of them. I also agree that advanced is at the head of the line. How many products do they offer? If there was a magic formula that produced great bud, we would all be using it, there is none. Genetics, lighting and environment are probably the three biggest factors to growing good weed. Remember, light is the plants food, everything else is supplemental. The longer I grow the more simple I try to make it on myself. Granted, brewing tea all the time is a bit more involved than opening a bottle but I'm really starting to appreciate what it means to have a living soil with a healthy root system. I'm also curious to see what the outcome of the smoke is going organic. I plan on using nothing but the guanos for nutes, cow manure, worm castings and maxi crop for supplemental waterings, mycorrhizae, molasses, cal-mag, liquid karma and silica. I think that should provide the plants with all the macro and micro nutrients they should need. I also use hygrozyme occasionally when using just water, maybe once a week.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 19, 2011)

fatality said:


> Is that ISO hash ?


BHO I guess it's called Ear Wax? My kid made it today messin around with some trash weed.


----------



## fatality (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea, I don't know if I am going to be able to stomache this isopropyl shit,... who knows? First timers are said to get lucky with the charm though, so i am praying for a hazey Thanksgiving. mmmm Turkey


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 19, 2011)

What's up 600!? Looks like peeps getting ready to do some baking around here lol. I'm getting ready myself. Need to get rid of some low grade hash I got from my 180 screen. Thinking of using 14 grams per lb of butter for the first pound and see how it works, any comments? Haven't been around much lately but I always pop in to see what's up the 600 when I have time, have a great weekend 6-double O!



fatality said:


> Yea, I don't know if I am going to be able to stomache this isopropyl shit,... who knows? First timers are said to get lucky with the charm though, so i am praying for a hazey Thanksgiving. mmmm Turkey


Dude get some bags and use the dry ice method its badass!


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Ithopkins, looks like a nice dehumidifier. Digital is the way to go, set the humidity level you want and let er' rip. Suggestion, when you get the unit, look at the drain line connection and get a drain line for it. I drain mine into a five gallon bucket. My unit sits on a chair and the bucket on the floor. I only have to use a piece of hose maybe two feet long. It's a helluva' lot easier emptying a five gallon bucket than the tray in the unit and you don't have to worry if the unit gets full and shuts off if you forget to empty it. I'll post up some pics tomorrow, my lights are off at the moment.


 good idea thanks for the heads up


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> BHO I guess it's called Ear Wax? My kid made it today messin around with some trash weed.


 in that form its called taffy when its wax looks like this
people are starting to call me the consentrate monster..well at least one person


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 19, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> in that form its called taffy when its wax looks like this
> people are starting to call me the consentrate monster..well at least one person


How do you get it to chunk up like that? we just keep getting gooey sticky stuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2011)

just keep whipping that shit... it should turn wax like. Maybe 20 minutes or so. Although I have seen stuff that just stays blobular (new word, lol). I personally like it in amber glass form, but I think most peeps like that earwax, budder stuff.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 19, 2011)

if i saw those gold nuggets i would never think that is thc..


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

High ho, high ho, it's off to the Cup I go, with a bag of seeds and a vile of erl, high ho, high ho, high ho, high ho.................


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 19, 2011)

yo dst take my american blessings to the cup.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> if i saw those gold nuggets i would never think that is thc..


yeah it looks wicked, kind alike clumps of that fake butter you get in microwave popcorn...still looks deadly as fuck


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

DST said:


> High ho, high ho, it's off to the Cup I go, with a bag of seeds and a vile of erl, high ho, high ho, high ho, high ho.................


Hahaha its been a while since I posted in here. Sadly I don't have many ice plants left because I was having problems cloning so I wasn't able to get any cuttings to take root even when I tried different rooting hormones and in the end a $220 Aero Cloner toy did the trick. I hope out of the cuttings that rooted and made it will be at least 1 male and 1 female. All I have to say is that we will have to wait and see how things go for them but a friend of mine dropped by with 18 cuttings for my aero cloner because he's had the same problems as me and he has never had problems rooting a clone till he moved here.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I hope out of the cuttings that rooted and made it will be at least 1 male and 1 female.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Don't hold your breath.


I'm not but in a way it does look like 1 of the cuttings might have preflower signs of a male and if not it doesn't matter cuz I do plan on reordering the strain and doing round 2 with it. This time with better rooting rates. So far of the 18 my friend gave me I got 100% rooted and the cuttings that I took of my plant all of them rooted just not all of them survived.


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 20, 2011)

Green or Purple?


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 20, 2011)

i'll take a salad though.


----------



## Min8040 (Nov 20, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> Green or Purple?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896728


I`ll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

Min8040 said:


> I`ll buy that for a dollar.


lol who wouldn't?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> Green or Purple?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896728


Let's get it large enough to see.





What flavor are they?


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Let's get it large enough to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not do it in 1080p 3D while your at it?


----------



## theoldmerchant (Nov 20, 2011)

That purple looks soooooooooo good. Yum.

I hope my purp turns color.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll be testing running a bare 600 bulb in my flower tent today to see if the temps stay within the desired range. Wifey thinks she can help me get my filter hung and stuff so the smell is still kept in check so we're going for it this morning.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 20, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/shnkrmn-32298/albums/pickle-bucket-3598/1897008-img-0024/


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I'm not but in a way it does look like 1 of the cuttings might have preflower signs of a male and if not it doesn't matter cuz I do plan on reordering the strain and doing round 2 with it. This time with better rooting rates. So far of the 18 my friend gave me I got 100% rooted and the cuttings that I took of my plant all of them rooted just not all of them survived.


No offense but you may wanna think about a different strain. That ice isnt anything to spectacular IMO.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> No offense but you may wanna think about a different strain. That ice isnt anything to spectacular IMO.


Well when not ordering strains from out side the country strain selection is very limited.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> How do you get it to chunk up like that? we just keep getting gooey sticky stuff.


 i dnt whip my stuff at all when its taffy form i freeze it overnight let it sit for a day or two and it turns to wax...kinda hard to explain but it works
scrape ur stuff out of that dish put it on wax paper freeze it .....and let it sit for a day or two it will start to get harder and then u will just be able to tell its waxed up by the look of it ,,,,, then u can take a nife and break it all up...kinda a trial and error thing ive got it down


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> if i saw those gold nuggets i would never think that is thc..


 until u try it and turns u into a zombie lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


Good looking haul. My best guesstimate is three pairs of scissors and an oz to trim.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Moderators on this site crack me up. 

Shank those are some lovely ladies there!!!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Good looking haul. My best guesstimate is three pairs of scissors and an oz to trim.
> 
> 
> cof


There's only two of us and I have to catch a plane at 8 am tomorrow. Just to spice things up, one of my veg ballasts started flickering, so I replaced the bulb. 10 minutes later it's wildly flickering and a smell of ozone filled the room. 3 year old HTG digital ballast fyi. I think I'll replace it with a 1k. . . . I'm glad it went bad while I was around and I wonder why the circuit breaker didn't trip, or at least the 15 amp breaker on the timer. Hmmmmm. . . . .



billcollector99 said:


> Moderators on this site crack me up.
> 
> Shank those are some lovely ladies there!!!!!!


Thanks Bill! What nugget of moderator humor did you come across?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> There's only two of us and I have to catch a plane at 8 am tomorrow. Just to spice things up, one of my veg ballasts started flickering, so I replaced the bulb. 10 minutes later it's wildly flickering and a smell of ozone filled the room. 3 year old HTG digital ballast fyi. I think I'll replace it with a 1k. . . . I'm glad it went bad while I was around and I wonder why the circuit breaker didn't trip, or at least the 15 amp breaker on the timer. Hmmmmm. . . . .
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill! What nugget of moderator humor did you come across?


 Nothing really, just one stepping in and admonishing me for making this statement to another member: " I just built my house on IDGAF Ave."


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> Green or Purple?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896728


 What strain is that purple one?? That shit looks badass!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 20, 2011)

I just had to go check that thread out. lol. Bricktop. nuff said.



billcollector99 said:


> Nothing really, just one stepping in and admonishing me for making this statement to another member: " I just built my house on IDGAF Ave."


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Good looking haul. My best guesstimate is three pairs of scissors and an oz to trim.
> 
> 
> cof


I see your Ounce, and raise it to 2


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 20, 2011)

somewhere in between is my guess. It's about 40 plants. The cheese is always surprising how much the yield is being they are kind of lanky.

Plus there are 5 mothers still going that I put into bloom about two weeks behind these, maybe I get three apiece from those too. It's going to be a fat Christmas.

SO, UM, WHEN'S THE CONTEST START? Because after I take those moms down I'm not going to have much pr0N going, at least not competitive lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nothing really, just one stepping in and admonishing me for making this statement to another member: " I just built my house on IDGAF Ave."


there's your problem, it's street, not avenue.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

Hahahaha. Good shit cof. You too BC. Is the nearest cross street 'fuck off way'


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What strain is that purple one?? That shit looks badass!!


 SugarPunch.. purple pheno..


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hahahaha. Good shit cof. You too BC. Is the nearest cross street 'fuck off way'


just before "up yours"


cof


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 20, 2011)

Couple pics of the second run in my 600 tent.
View attachment 1897260View attachment 1897261View attachment 1897262View attachment 1897263


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's what my lovely wife and I did this morning in the flower tent and some updated pics of the veg tent too.

I'll get the wiring cleaned up and out of the way the next time I can mess with things out there.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

well all is hooked up in the new room got the electical hooked today that lg dehumidifier ordered and ime feeling great after a bowl of master mango with some wax on top just happy as hell nothing like the feeling of a brand new grow room with everything brand spanking new exept the 600


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2011)

Iv'e been fortunate so far in the RH department and haven't had a need for a dehumidifier. That one you posted looks cool as fekk though.


----------



## ineffablegreen (Nov 20, 2011)

i'm so happy there's a thread like this. i just switched over from 1000's b/c i heard of the better lumen/watt ratio with 600s + i stumbled across a deal for 600s so i just sold my 1000 setup to my friend. i personally want to go for shorter plants using the 600 b/c i'm guessing that the penetration won't be as good as the 1000. thinking scrog, whereas i just used to let them grow and use bamboo to stablize. any ideas on getting the most out of a 600? 

p.s. here's the ballast deal if anyone wants a nextgen 600: http://www.growershouse.com/p-13451-nextgen-600w-switchable-digital-ballast-pre-tested.aspx


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> SugarPunch.. purple pheno..


 Nice man I would love to grow that one out.....


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2011)

As promised a couple pics of my dehumidifier and some super skunk chopped today. Only the critical+kali mist is left in my scrog and I'm hoping to chop it next weekend and remove the screen and put two more plants under my lights. I have an OG18 and a shackzilla ready to go in. I'm taking some cuttings off the 18 tomorrow and in another two or three weeks I'll have those clones and from seed I've started a hericules and a super skunk. I'm trying to have it so I'm putting two plants under my lights every two to three weeks.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Iv'e been fortunate so far in the RH department and haven't had a need for a dehumidifier. That one you posted looks cool as fekk though.


 as is no lights nothing its at 78 percent its in a cold damp location on the property .......just turned the lights on for the first time so going to c the temps without running fan and with fan and heater etc just messin around gettin stuff right


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2011)

Blow it up then HU


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> As promised a couple pics of my dehumidifier and some super skunk chopped today. Only the critical+kali mist is left in my scrog and I'm hoping to chop it next weekend and remove the screen and put two more plants under my lights. I have an OG18 and a shackzilla ready to go in. I'm taking some cuttings off the 18 tomorrow and in another two or three weeks I'll have those clones and from seed I've started a hericules and a super skunk. I'm trying to have it so I'm putting two plants under my lights every two to three weeks.


was reading up on mine it has the option to hook hose to it think i might just run it out the back of my shed eliminate the bucket and all that just let her rip
and like ur set up doing the same thing sog 20 plants


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys, long day down at the expo..only sat down a couple of times all day, spoke to some really nice people, spread the word of BB and even got some sales....oh, and got hella people stoned out of their tiny minds, lol. the Erl went down a hit, one comment, I have tasted Cali Connect extraction entry, and your's is as good if not better, and you have the nicest weed! And that came from a grower from the US, who was growing Jedi Kush and Tahoe Kush, which he kindly gave me some of.

Anyway, worked out we had a bit of a booth going, so looks like it will be a long week, sore arthritic knees require lots of bongs!!!!

Some pics of the day:
The lads from SoS and our table....





Product stands put together rather rapidly when I got the news about the stand:
















Peace out,

DST


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome D. Glad you had a successful day.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 20, 2011)

Two questions, is it true that people from outside of the netherlands can't smoke weed in the coffee shops any longer and if so how are tourists kept from smoking during the cup?

DST, I don't know if you get to sample anything from any of us on here, I have had the pleasure of a sample of BLZ arrive through the mail once. What I'm wondering is since you have the opportunity to try so many different strains from your local coffee shop, how does your/our stuff compare to 'professional' growers?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> As promised a couple pics of my dehumidifier and some super skunk chopped today. Only the critical+kali mist is left in my scrog and I'm hoping to chop it next weekend and remove the screen and put two more plants under my lights. I have an OG18 and a shackzilla ready to go in. I'm taking some cuttings off the 18 tomorrow and in another two or three weeks I'll have those clones and from seed I've started a hericules and a super skunk. I'm trying to have it so I'm putting two plants under my lights every two to three weeks.


 nice yield, does that super skunk smell like real skunk? I still wanna skunk strain eventually....


lthopkins said:


> was reading up on mine it has the option to hook hose to it think i might just run it out the back of my shed eliminate the bucket and all that just let her rip
> and like ur set up doing the same thing sog 20 plants


 I run my 70 pt in my shed on a chair and garden hose cut running outside the shed, works great


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2011)

What are ppl running for fans in tents these days? I have seen many of you on here using clamp on fans, wondering where is a good cheap one found at?


----------



## thechemist310 (Nov 20, 2011)

Progress  tomorrow will be 3 weeks of 12/12. Will it hurt my yield to tie over an un-topped big fat COLA??? I've tied the crap out of the two monsters I topped, but I'm going out of town and I'm scared of burning my 2 un-topped ladies.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Two questions, is it true that people from outside of the netherlands can't smoke weed in the coffee shops any longer and if so how are tourists kept from smoking during the cup?
> 
> DST, I don't know if you get to sample anything from any of us on here, I have had the pleasure of a sample of BLZ arrive through the mail once. What I'm wondering is since you have the opportunity to try so many different strains from your local coffee shop, how does your/our stuff compare to 'professional' growers?


I know you are asking D... but here in Cali we have the shops and what I would consider some professional growers supplying them. The stuff we are growing is right up there with it. I'm not saying everything, every one of us grows is the best ever. What I am saying is that the few growers here who really excel, their top notch stuff is the same or slightly better than the top shelf stuff sold in the best shops.

The only stuff I've grown that would probably be priced at the top level is the Banana OG, maybe the Larry OG. But that being said, both those would be close to the best... but not nearly there. I would say half the stuff DST grows would be on the top.

EDIT: chemist... it'll be fine to tie them down. Just don't snap the stalk.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey guys, long day down at the expo..only sat down a couple of times all day, spoke to some really nice people, spread the word of BB and even got some sales....oh, and got hella people stoned out of their tiny minds, lol. the Erl went down a hit, one comment, I have tasted Cali Connect extraction entry, and your's is as good if not better, and you have the nicest weed! And that came from a grower from the US, who was growing Jedi Kush and Tahoe Kush, which he kindly gave me some of.


I gotta say I'm more than a little bit jealous. Wish I could be there helping out smoke the bongos. That's freaking cool to hear people say stuff like that. Just super awesome. It's a shame you aren't entered in the competition (unless you are and I just don't know).

How cool would it be to put a little 'cup' logo in the description for one of your strains.

Thanks for showing up. It's great to at least share in the fun with the pics.

I'm digging the beard, lol

EDIT: totally off subject, but today is the nascar final race. My guy is battling another guy. It's back and forth, long rain delays, different strategies, good time. I gotta say, today is the reason I watch this shit. It's really quite exciting watching 400 miles of left turns, haha. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SMOKE!!!!! (smoke being the nick name of my driver)


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: totally off subject, but today is the nascar final race. My guy is battling another guy. It's back and forth, long rain delays, different strategies, good time. I gotta say, today is the reason I watch this shit. It's really quite exciting watching 400 miles of left turns, haha. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SMOKE!!!!! (smoke being the nick name of my driver)


He's giving it his all...and I'm with you, *Go Smoke!*...which isn't a bad idea...time for another bowl


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2011)

Some of the stuff I have grown is comparable to the top shelf clubs....My previous Mango and my purple dawg were at top shelf level and many others I feel were very close as well...bvut I dont know what the top shelf ones used for fert and pest control where as I do with mine, which imo puts homegrown 1 step ahead....


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

She is filling in nicely. I also pollinated a side branch with some cougar pollen tonight 

Bubba.






Pollinated bud


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey guys, long day down at the expo..only sat down a couple of times all day, spoke to some really nice people, spread the word of BB and even got some sales....oh, and got hella people stoned out of their tiny minds, lol. the Erl went down a hit, one comment, I have tasted Cali Connect extraction entry, and your's is as good if not better, and you have the nicest weed! And that came from a grower from the US, who was growing Jedi Kush and Tahoe Kush, which he kindly gave me some of.
> 
> Anyway, worked out we had a bit of a booth going, so looks like it will be a long week, sore arthritic knees require lots of bongs!!!!
> 
> ...


Amazing display for such short notice. 
Pace yourself-it's a l-o-n-g week.
Don't forget your grow, you're going to be short on inventory after this.
and above all else
Have Fun!
Did I mention we were green with envy?


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, awesome day had, preparing for another one today....gotta get that bong clean, lol.

HeadsUp, no it is not true, anyone who is in the Netherlands will not be prosecuted from smoking. At the moment anyone can also purchase it. In some of the border towns they have restrcited purchases to people within the Shengen area (or mainly Europeans - Luxembourg, Belgium, France, Germany) Although stupidly enough, the rule is being tested because of the amount of traffic the border towns get from these neighbouring countries. It really is a joke but whatever. I think there have been around 6000 tickets and judges passes and I only spoke to a couple of Dutch people.

I hate blowing my own trumpet, lol but I am in a position where I can't smoke all my weed. I provide some goods to the Grey Area which in some eyes is considered to be one of the top shops in the Dam. Any gear I give them is sold on their top priced section, a lot is not on the menu and sold to specific buyers who are close to the shop. So yes, I would say if we had been on tim ethat our entry would be a serious contendor.

One guy appraoched me yesterday and asked if he could contact me to start supplying his coffeeshop, because all the weed they get is Power Plant and commerical, lol.

There were to many nice coments from yesterday about our weed and that's what counts to me. At the end of the day it would be great having a little Golden Cup on a strain, but peoples word is somewhat nicer to me.

Peace, DST


Heads Up said:


> Two questions, is it true that people from outside of the netherlands can't smoke weed in the coffee shops any longer and if so how are tourists kept from smoking during the cup?
> 
> DST, I don't know if you get to sample anything from any of us on here, I have had the pleasure of a sample of BLZ arrive through the mail once. What I'm wondering is since you have the opportunity to try so many different strains from your local coffee shop, how does your/our stuff compare to 'professional' growers?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 21, 2011)

any ideas on a switachable ballast people thats not to expensive as just set all my tent up ready for my blueberry cuttings coming this week and my ballast has broking some how


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 21, 2011)

O hai guys.

I harvested that afghooey earlier tonight.

Here's that main cola


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 21, 2011)

Bill, two things. I don't know if it smells like skunk or not my scrubber has been on for weeks because between the colombian and the super skunk my room was reeking. The other thing, this super skunk produces a ton of crystals. It's not that it stands out on the plant so much but when trimming her up after chopping, I got two big balls of scissor and finger hash, way more than I got off of two chocolopes. It also produced some real nice big buds.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 21, 2011)

well it looks like i might be having the same problem as indecline.. "Governments Community Energy Saving Programe" is coming to my area in the next 2 weeks ... They may not need to enter the property but if they do you'll be told on the day. Some bs i dont need right now, they might only be checking walls on the outside but if they start talking about lofts and inside walls its long. 
These days make me envy the legal growers man.. this cat and mouse shit gets tiring plus im more than likely going to have to move another setup too.. bloody meter plus guys got problems..

Anyway i'll live, gone to smoke ... 

Glad to BB getting the reconition it deserves.. Top self bud
COF or DsT could you give me the flowerin times on the ED-PK and Dpq..
thanks..


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2011)

A year here at club 600 has really helped my skills go to a whole new level. I'm not sure what specifically I learned, maybe I've just been kinder and gentler all round! Anyway, Yesterday was a 6 hour trimming job. Here it is, the last of the cheesy surprise for a while and the last of the DOG (I kept a couple mothers of that, you betcha!). Is this top shelf gear? Around here it is, that's for sure. The cheese is getting kind of famous here, the dog is primarily for home consumption, although I'm letting a little of it slip out this time. Looks like I'll have a bit to spare.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> gone to smoke ...
> 
> Glad to BB getting the reconition it deserves.. Top self bud
> COF or DsT could you give me the flowerin times on the ED-PK and Dpq..
> thanks..


This is my first run of the ED and I think the maturity time is 10 or 11 weeks.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> A year here at club 600 has really helped my skills go to a whole new level. I'm not sure what specifically I learned, maybe I've just been kinder and gentler all round! Anyway, Yesterday was a 6 hour trimming job. Here it is, the last of the cheesy surprise for a while and the last of the DOG (I kept a couple mothers of that, you betcha!). Is this top shelf gear? Around here it is, that's for sure. The cheese is getting kind of famous here, the dog is primarily for home consumption, although I'm letting a little of it slip out this time. Looks like I'll have a bit to spare.


Good looking harvest. I'll bet that was the most satisfying 6 hours you've had in awhile.
Warning about letting the DOG out. It's in high demand and she will bite if abused-according to the reports received after a pack escaped. Some light users call her a one hitter...I like 2 or 3.


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the dog too, but the cheese just buries you; that is some powerful chit. It doesn't have the connoisseur flavor of the DOG though. I'm looking forward to trying some other BB creations.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with a strain called Harlequin? Supposed to be low Thc and Really high Cbd


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2011)

Whodat and 1badmasonman have been MIA long enough. Come out, come out, wherever you are.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

I wanna cut if you find it


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone else think Neem oil smells like an old indian guy's house?  lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Anyone have any experience with a strain called Harlequin? Supposed to be low Thc and Really high Cbd


That might make a good cross with a herijuana because it is high in thc and low in cbd.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Anyone else think Neem oil smells like an old indian guy's house?  lol


the neem plant is grown in India.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That might make a good cross with a herijuana because it is high in thc and low in cbd.
> 
> 
> cof


There are a couple of strains that the CBD crew are working on that are supposed to be much better for pain relief due to their high CBD content. 

Studies have been shown that a veg plant had extremely high CBD numbers while in veg, and talk of not even needing to harvest buds if the veg leaves had a high enough cbd content.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> the neem plant is grown in India.
> 
> 
> cof


I know, but people always complain of the smell. It is a little strong, but it kinda smells like food to me


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 21, 2011)

i think whodat might be in the process of moving...might is key term though.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

DPQ - 8-9 weeks
ED - 8-10 weeks depending on pheno
PK - min 8 weeks.

Hope everyone is good. I think whodat was moving house so no doubt there is that to be taken into account and 1bad is still good, I got an email from him a little while ago. Need some dinner, will come back in a bit and get a pic uploaded.

Peace,

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I wanna cut if you find it


 I have found it in clone form locally.
I think neem smells too, but I am used to it now. Wifey isnt tho...lol


curious old fart said:


> That might make a good cross with a herijuana because it is high in thc and low in cbd.
> 
> 
> cof


That might be a good idea...hmmm


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

Road trip!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Road trip!!!!


 lol u want some too?


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 1899109is this neut burn? i have another 5 plants t the other side of the room and there showing no signs like these what culd it be?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> View attachment 1899109is this neut burn? i have another 5 plants t the other side of the room and there showing no signs like these what culd it be?


Looks like Nitrogen deficiency to me.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

these are my other plants a little behind the others but o the same neut cycle and looking fine i think!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

are they all the same strain?


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like Nitrogen deficiency to me.


what can i use to help them i have changed the mix to just 100ml of a,b and left out the pk13,14 i usually use will this help.also these are under 3 600w hps thats why i posted here!


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

same strain but different mothers! there blueberry also i do get yellow leaves towards the end but not to this degree!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

could be a cal-mag issue that is Locking out the nitrogen. I still think it looks like a N def. though. Maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

any help is welcome the ones lookin yellow are about 2 weeks off the chop so cud do with sorting them really!!


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 1899163some of my 600 action


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

looking good how old?


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

I have dropped using pk13/14 so close to the end of the flower period, especially 2 weeks before, you really want to use that with the a+b for probably a max of a week at least 3-4 weeks min before harvest, imo. If you are using Canna nutes that what it normally advises.



kjcbud said:


> what can i use to help them i have changed the mix to just 100ml of a,b and left out the pk13,14 i usually use will this help.also these are under 3 600w hps thats why i posted here!


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

Another day pounding the floor and bong! GHS are going around with a massive ballon full of weed smoke, it's at least 3m wide. Funny.
I snipped a DOG cola this morning and took that down to the stall today. A lot of love and sniffing noses with that. 
One guy pitched up with a skateboard and I thought it appropriate to take a pic......








Peace,

DST


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

any ideas on what's up with my earlier pic's im shitting it here!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 21, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> looking good how old?


If you have a digital PH pen to test with take some tap water make sure its at exactly at 7.0 put I think its 2 parts soil to 1 part water or 1 part soil to 2 parts soil. Let it sit for a bit them use the PH pen to test the mixture and that will give you an idea the PH level of your soil. Take the PH level you get of the soil/water mixture and see if it went up from 7.0 or down 7.0 and figure out how much then try to adjust the soil ph every watering to try to fix it if its out of wack.

People say test the water before you poor it in then test the run off but that's not gonna give you a exact ph level of the soil.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

cheers DST ill take that on i usually give them one week with a full strength mix of the pk ad the drop to half strength for another 2 weeks then the last week a flush with just water


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

If you say you have 2 weeks to go I certainly wouldn't shit maself lad. Seriously I think you should chill. The pics not the best but the bud structure looks fine and a bit of yellowing is not going to kill it in the last 2 weeks. I think it may be a nute lock out. I am not sure about nitrogen as that normally starts at the bottom, but perhaps it could be a micro or trace element issue. But as I said, I think at this stage, (I don't even know how you are growing) but assuming its in soil or coco I would just give it a water only and move on. No flushing the shit out of it, just decent water.

I think you will be cool.





kjcbud said:


> any ideas on what's up with my earlier pic's im shitting it here!


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

i check before i water my plants but never tested the soil will try that thanks also the soil is v compact and hard to penetrate with my fingers i dont know why this has happened as it hasnt on any of my others?


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

no worries, and I would lay off on the pk13/14 so late at the end. What are you growing with/in?


kjcbud said:


> cheers DST ill take that on i usually give them one week with a full strength mix of the pk ad the drop to half strength for another 2 weeks then the last week a flush with just water


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks DST its in coco and pebble and i am a little disappointed with the size of the buds was expecting more but i suppose i shud be happy!


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

sounds like it has dried out a bit too much. When that happens if you water it the water will then run straight through the soil. I would say Bill is probably right then, along with other things, letting soil go brick hard is a no no. If it does it requires a very slow water to get the moisture back in the substrate.


kjcbud said:


> i check before i water my plants but never tested the soil will try that thanks also the soil is v compact and hard to penetrate with my fingers i dont know why this has happened as it hasnt on any of my others?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 21, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> i check before i water my plants but never tested the soil will try that thanks also the soil is v compact and hard to penetrate with my fingers i dont know why this has happened as it hasnt on any of my others?


I've had that happen to me. Its caused by at least 3different things.

1 - Type of soil
2 - Age of the soil
3 - How many times the plant(s) have been watered can cause it to compact


Also its not a must do but it helps to make sure the PH of the soil is in check and some people do a flush once a month with PHed water. If the water does go hard I would use a spray bottle and use mist setting on it. I find that helps get the top layers of the soil damp enough that when you water it won't just sit at the top. But it is also good to have a container at the bottom of the pot for when you water and let it sit there for 1 min or 2 this will make sure all of the soil soaked up water then tip it and the excess water will come out.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

they have been getting 3 feeds a day and about a 1L every time my other 2 set ups are on dripper systems so prob dont get as much.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 21, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> they have been getting 3 feeds a day and about a 1L every time my other 2 set ups are on dripper systems so prob dont get as much.


If the soil isn't almost dry with in the top 2 to 3 inches depending how deep the pot is don't water it.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks right im off to have a play ad make a new mix shud i pull off the yellowing leaves or shud i leve them?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 21, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> thanks right im off to have a play ad make a new mix shud i pull off the yellowing leaves or shud i leve them?


If they aren't dry I would just leave them but that's just me. Also when you water give them a single good watering and not a small watering here and there. You can get one of those readers that you stick into the soil that will tell you the moisture level. Some don't like it some do I my self haven't dried it but I might.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

ok cheers toolage


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

Roving bands of marauders are setting up camp all over the landscape... beware.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2011)

British childhood classic 

[youtube]tM7HCwP7ly4[/youtube]


----------



## E M (Nov 21, 2011)

promo code ........(cup2011).........
i got some news for you and all the RIU members 

As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code is active and will end the 25th november. 

visit www.seaofseeds.com to take advantage


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ever have a top grow a double head, with no topping?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2011)

That's cool BC! Never seen that b4


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree it looks like they need some nitrogen.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Turkey Day Pron

Cougar Kush Day 33


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Correction, would have needed it, two weeks ago, lol. At 2 weeks till chop you think it still needs it? Or is it too late at this point.


I agree with you as it's too late, plus part of it is the maturing of the plant as she is shedding her fan leaves.


cof


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Correction, would have needed it, two weeks ago, lol. At 2 weeks till chop you think it still needs it? Or is it too late at this point.


 That makes sense...thats why I the the 600!!
If I was in his situation I woulda added more N to fix a situation whose symptoms expressed a past condition.
Lots of knowledge here!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2011)

cup2011 awesome!!! Im looking at the dog right now  and the ED was love at first sight.. should get some dpq while Im at it!
hey 6ers,, whodat checking in. I haven't made the move yet, Iv been busy.
Im gonna put in an hr or so catching back up with yall... Later peeps


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 21, 2011)

Cof pulled me up for aIR LOL. Man what can i say.... Im freaking proud to have had the kinship with such a great group of people. DST  you are living the dream my man, rubbing shoulders with the big wigs of the game. Tip of the brim to you my man 

Cof,Headsup,Jig,Whodat,Westy,D, and all of the 600 you guys and gals gotz skillz. You should all be proud of your intuitive realtionship with the herb. Fantastic pron that has come up here lately has a mofo feinding to grow haha. 

Me im still playing cat and mouse with the fucking gustopo nazi fucking PIGS who want to see me in the crowbar motel. FUCK Naw, not this fucking guy. There after me lucky charms lol but they cant get close enough to fade a motha fucka hahaha. Well there ya have my homies im living in the renegade days in the heart of prohibition central and fucking em with no grease because i am a rebel   1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd expect nothing less of you masonman. If you ever need to lay low we got an extra bed and some dank smoke. 

nice to see you as well whodat.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice buds COF! That shackzilla is some red haired shiznit isn't it? The BSB/Casey you did turned out quite interesting, I love the color variations.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

GOT KIEF?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 21, 2011)

That is a kick ass pile of kief!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That is a kick ass pile of kief!


Thats just a tiny portion of what i pulled tonight 

final weigh in is 44 grams off about a 1/2 pound trim and popcorn


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> GOT KIEF?


Yes I do! 












I got a kitchen trash bag full of popcorn and sugar trim,, need a few bricks of dry ice


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what Im talking about!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks bill.
On that note, Im ready to use the bags I won in a raffle and am not sure which size to use. Iv always used this silk screen I get from the arts supply store and dont even know the micron size.
I have a 25, a 73 and a 220 micron 5 gal bags... Which one.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2011)

25 and 73 I would think Whodat

I need to do something to sift my mine, as I have trim piling up all over the place....


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 21, 2011)

If using CO2 for your kief, use a 160 bag, or your 220 bag since that is what you got. My 160 bag got clogged and the 220 finished the job nicely.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning people, I must say, I am getting such good feedback on our collective. When explaining to people that BB is just a group of friends sharing genetics and taking it to the next level, the appreciation is sooooo cool. I think people dig the non aggressive approach to the commercial side of weed. I dig what all the companies doing as they are all taking risks, bit disappointed with some of the bigger players like GHS who have entered the same strain again, Cali Connect who have entered their Tahoe through Green Place and had to have the name changed to make Mike from Big Buhhda happy.....it kind of makes a sham of it all. It's actually nice telling people about the DOG and how we refused to enter it as it was only ready this week. I was up at an unamed coffeeshop to collect my pass and some of the weed they where putting out didn't look a patch on the Outdoor I am giving away. I am also giving out loads of Headband seeds which is raising a lot of smiles after taking a bong of the outdoor. And it's quite surprsing how many people actually grow outside (lots of Southern Europeans, Spanish, Italians)

Okay, so the whitey of the week so far goes to a poor Belgian girl. She seemed okay at first and I even parlez'd with them (her boyfriend and her) in Dutch/Flemish. At this point I was giving out headband and oil bongs. She didn't even take a smoke, she was just in amongst it all and the next thing I know is this girl is going down like a prize fighter with a glass jaw. Man she hit the deck. Face as white as a sheet. The poor girl even wet herself, it was really a big shame. I went down to help her with her boyfriend but I think I was freaking her out a bit so quickly faded back to behind the table....there are some real stoned monkeys there.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 22, 2011)

lol WHAT! !

and we'll just say that dog and breeders boutique won the Cannabis Pimp Cup


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

heres a casey jones and a dog kush bout 3ish weeks in. The dog has something im a bit concerned about on its leafs, any idea?
Casey Jones.





Dog kush with dodgy leafs.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you spilt nute mix on her?

this needs a bump




*




Day 2 High Times cannabis Cup *
Another day pounding the floor and bong! GHS are going around with a massive ballon full of weed smoke, it's at least 3m wide. Funny.
I snipped a DOG cola this morning and took that down to the stall today. A lot of love and sniffing noses with that. 
One guy pitched up with a skateboard and I thought it appropriate to take a pic......












Peace,

DST ​ 


cof


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 22, 2011)

anyone easle stumble upon this site
http://www.pottube.com/ had some alright videos 
just thought it was funny the got youtube pottube porntube whaqt tube is next???


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Any thoughts on taking kief and mixing it with some ISO, then whipping it to make wax?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys... I was surprised to learn how long one of our members had been growing, and it made me think. I wonder how long all of us have been growing. And... I was looking through my subscribed threads and thought 'I wonder how many threads everyone else subscribes to'.

So question for the club. How long you been growing? And How many threads you subscribed to?

I've been growing for near 3 years. Bought my first clones in Feb '09. And I'm subscribed to 329 threads, of which about 15-20 are active.

In case you don't know where to find the number of subscriptions, you click the button below the newly updated threads that says: "View All Subscribed Threads" then it'll say at the bottom.

Starting my flush today on the ladies. Dogs looking mean. Might need to send them to the pound.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

I planted my first bean Easter 2010, and i got 149 subs


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 22, 2011)

6 or 7 years growing, 84 threads and probably close to 50 strains grown out (and counting)


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Any thoughts on taking kief and mixing it with some ISO, then whipping it to make wax?


 \
when i do my bho runs i add my kief to the material less material more kief works great for me havnt tried straight kief with bho or iso bubble bags yes came out killer as hell i say give it as shot with a small amount


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

I joined riu in jan 2008 so nearly 4 years and i have 218 subs of which maybe 25 are active. I did have a lot more subs but got rid of over half of them still got loads tho lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So question for the club. How long you been growing? And How many threads you subscribed to?
> .


Started my first outdoor plant in 1977, first indoor around 1994 or so with a 400 watter from the hardware store. 25 threads sub'd 6 active.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 22, 2011)

My first beans were planted on July 15th, 2011. I had around 100 subs and I cleaned out some and I am down to 68. Going through more to clean them down. About 10 of them are active.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 22, 2011)

I started growing in 2006 , had no clue what to do tried this and that got some bonsai plants of pot of gold.. makes me smile now.. I was following others for a few years untill i started researching for myself -jorge crevantes dvds-growells blue guide and any other dvd /mag i could get.. The came stoner forums ..good but not the one .
Found this site and i couldn't believe what i didnt know!! Never looked back.
Im subbed to 14 threads at the moment -i think atleast 5 are active ,but i do drop out of grow journals when theres more talk than pics..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> ,but i do drop out of grow journals when theres more talk than pics..


Don't waste your time with my journal then, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 22, 2011)

Growing on and off for almost 9 years (all indoor), subbed to 58 threads but only really care about one, wink wink


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 22, 2011)

you an a few others get execptions!! I told ya before i've been showing that casey scrog off .. 
people do the same that i did when i first seen it there " like wtf ,wheres the plant" "i dont get it" "how"..
then smiles all over.. I like showing it to people who think they know it all about growing, just to expand there mind a little..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Whats happening gang ! Just into drop a Pic of my DOG side by side with 2 Liver's. Cant wait for this one to come ready, with all the starting/stopping and up's n down's she will be a pleasure to chop, dry n enjoy im sure


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice Cinders,

I started with a 400 watt in 95. Stopped after being busted and then got back into it in 2007 and the rest is history....96 threads, not sure how many are active though.

pic update of day 3 coming up....


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Growing on and off for almost 9 years (all indoor), subbed to 58 threads but only really care about one, wink wink


i gott 99 problem threads but club 6 aint one! hit me!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 22, 2011)

I started in march of 09', subbed to fourteen threads and drop in on about five. I constantly delete threads where I only post once or twice


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> i gott 99 problem threads but club 6 aint one! hit me!


lol 

Cant wait for the Pic's D'ster


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

did someone answer my question on my dogs leafs?


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres a casey jones and a dog kush bout 3ish weeks in. The dog has something im a bit concerned about on its leafs, any idea?
> Casey Jones.
> 
> 
> ...


I said it b4 and I'll say it again lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> did someone answer my question on my dogs leafs?


Nope... no answer. They look better than mine, so I don't think I'd be any help.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2011)

phosphorus lock out due to cold temps perhaps?


mr west said:


> heres a casey jones and a dog kush bout 3ish weeks in. The dog has something im a bit concerned about on its leafs, any idea?
> Casey Jones.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

If you guy's dont know, then that's me no got a scooby


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> did someone answer my question on my dogs leafs?


Looks like a nute mix spill-burn.


cof


----------



## E M (Nov 22, 2011)

wooow i almost forgot about her dst that was freaky shit man at first i thought she had your special bong mix lol but then was told she has them fits al the time 
Anyway people its big out here everyone is getting fucked up high on the SOS stand lol i will post pics soon, dst can show you some of what he has taken so far.
seaofseeds is filming the event so the film should be ready to watch in a couple weeks on our site and on utube. Breeders Boutique is selling quickly which is a very good sign cup entry next year is a must 

i think this cup will be a very tight call as devils harvest seeds have push out a nice strain strawberry sour diesel (t-line) it is in the grey area if any one is in dam try it i have heard big things  we are also the only ones selling it so check them out @ seaofseeds.com !!!!!

Peace out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Sound's good man, i caught your post earlier on westy's thread about the promo's for the cup.
My cousin was in the Greay Area a few week's back and tried the strawberry sour diesel, and gave good report's on it. 
Good to hear the B.B strain's are selling well, when i think back to reading strain info before buying seed's and all the crap and hype i now know, it would have been a god send to be able to see them getting grown and all the info here from the people involved. Its got to make a diff. eh!

I'll mabe get over for it


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2011)

I started growing March of 2010 and currently have 56 subs but only a few are active. I spend most of my RIU time right here in the 6 double 0, where I should be, hehe


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

These cougars are impressing me more and more. Check out the trich production on their fan leaves!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW, Frosty Fan's bill. Some hash coming ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> WOW, Frosty Fan's bill. Some hash coming ?


Most def!! Thats only at 1 month in flower though, we still got 4 weeks folks


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 22, 2011)

I started growing back in 86 and kept growing till around 90. Then I decided to quit growing because I just didn't have the time to do it anymore, (I had a lot going on back in the day). Then in Sept of 09 I lost my job and was on unemployment. I was soooo bored sitting around the house I decided to start growing again to pass the time, and I'm so glad I did. 

48 subs and maybe ten are active.

 6er's


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Started to grow in October 2010, Have grown out 16 strains that I can think of , and have 4 more new (to me ) strains vegging (one of them is Harlequin)

BC I have never seen trich, at least to that extreme on fans ever....Cougar piss, or just cougar?


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 22, 2011)

Been reading that you guys have grown out many different strains, what are your individual favorite strains?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 22, 2011)

Durban poison  space bomb


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 22, 2011)

Quick question, have any of you ever grown reserva privadas og 18? I haven't grown that many strains myself and I was just wondering if anyone experienced more than the usual amount of leaves on the buds? Leafy buds?

This is the leafiest plant I've ever grown.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

That really is leafy...
Fav prolly Herijuana, fav grown out Platinum og kush or mango kush ( I have a few strains curinng right now that I havent tried)so it might change...indica guy although I am growing a sativa every grow to try to find one I like and can handle


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

TheGrotesque said:


> Been reading that you guys have grown out many different strains, what are your individual favorite strains?


I've grown 10 strains now. Favorites are: Purple Kush, Banana OG

EDIT: I answered yours...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

[youtube]jQMgkUA-SjY[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2011)

I loves me some subs...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I loves me some subs...


and what has given you the munchies.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is there a local store ie home depot lowes etc....that sells the big cfl bulbs? 
I need cheap lumens for vegging


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2011)

I know! Every time I pop in, someone is mentioning FOOD!!!
Ooooooooohhhhhhh.......

[video=youtube;2HX5L4_5sKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HX5L4_5sKY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

Doob. That is not very nice posting that pic. I love subs too, but have to do with some kind of soup stuff tonight. Oh well... there's always tomorrow.



bassman999 said:


> Is there a local store ie home depot lowes etc....that sells the big cfl bulbs?
> I need cheap lumens for vegging


Yeah, they both sell them.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Doob. That is not very nice posting that pic. I love subs too, but have to do with some kind of soup stuff tonight. Oh well... there's always tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they both sell them.


 cant find higher than 68 watt there tho


----------



## duchieman (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, how's things. Been popping in every now and then but still have some catching up to do. Sounds like everyone is well and that the CC is going well. I just had my head buried in my tent watering my girls and man were they thirsty. Seven of them drank up 24 litres of water. Anyway the big lights went out while I was finishing up so I had to throw a floro bulb on to finish and I really noticed the frost and colors showing on my buds so I grabbed my camera and took a few shots. Then I came on here and saw your question Jig so here's my reply.

I started May 2010 but I quickly found the 600 and I believe that because of that, I now grow like I've been growing much longer. The thick, sweet smell of ganja in my tent tonight reinforced that belief. I think these pics will too. Thanks to all my brothers here for all your help and shtuff.



I subscribe to 57 threads which surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can this work in a standard mogul without the fixture is is oem'd for?
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100405568/h_d2/ProductDisplay?selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL&jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&navFlow=3&keyword=Canopy+Light+9385&Ntpc=1&langId=-1&Nu=P_PARENT_ID&storeId=10051&Ntpr=1&ddkey=Search


----------



## duchieman (Nov 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Doob. That is not very nice posting that pic. I love subs too, but have to do with some kind of soup stuff tonight. Oh well... there's always tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they both sell them.


I know eh Jig! Some people kids don't understand that some people, like us, can't just walk out the door and down to the corner to satisfy our munchies. Now there is the town store that makes a pretty mean sub but, seeing that some people also aren't considerate of the time difference some of us have, it's a pretty fat chance I'll be getting the proprietor up to make me one now! So I think I might have to just join you there Jig and raid the pantry. I think there's a can of beans in there I can have. It's no sub but hey!

 Just razzin ya Doob. You shouldn't stay away so long.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice Vid. Jig, i need to pop over to you'r thread for a peek, rather than post stupid q's. Im deff dizzy from watching that, is your light vertical ? Nice stash to mate, ive tried that banana Kush. My mate know's a guy who grow and came to me with a bit cali kush, and i was like ???? But later saw there's a seedbank called cali kush, and they do all the different kush pheno's, and then eventually found out it was the banana one lol.
Nice, sweet with the dankness from the kush creeping in halfway through the toke.

p.s would'nt know on the light fitting bassman. Would be handy though


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can this work in a standard mogul without the fixture is is oem'd for?
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100405568/h_d2/ProductDisplay?selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL&jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&navFlow=3&keyword=Canopy+Light+9385&Ntpc=1&langId=-1&Nu=P_PARENT_ID&storeId=10051&Ntpr=1&ddkey=Search


yes. connected to regular wall plug


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is there a local store ie home depot lowes etc....that sells the big cfl bulbs?
> I need cheap lumens for vegging


Ace Hardware has what you're looking for. There's a Satco 85 watt bulb-5700 lumans-regular base for $24.99 among others.



duchie

your garden looks good...and as pro as anyone here. Let's blow this one up.






cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks cof. Nice choice. That's my Heri X Extrema. Her, the C4 and a Deep Blue/JTR I have are all day 46 12/12. The C4 and the Heri/Ex are turning milky in the trichs so I'm thinking a week to two on them.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 22, 2011)

HEADBAND PORN FOR THE 600, Hope everyone enjoys them as much as i am 

View attachment 1901829View attachment 1901828View attachment 1901827


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Those are some beautiful nugs 4T. How much longer on dem?


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 22, 2011)

well bc they are 60 days in and still clear as a bell so im really not sure. 1st run with these but i can tell you it wont be my last. very pleased with them


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey all. Well a guy that I know offered to give my a 400w MH bulb but I turned his offer down for a few reasons.

1 - To much power draw and they are gonna be installing new smart power meters so I have no idea what they are gonna do.
2 - No room in this house can easily handle a 400w light
3 - There's a bunch of people around here that grow and I know there's 1 on each side of me so the last thing I need is to have my house look like theirs.
4 - I live close to a helicopter place and I know there's some cop copters there and they have been flying over head lately.
5 - There's been fires around here and my setup is built to be able to take down and not have to worry about having it up and possibly starting a fire if some thing happens or have a person brake in here last fires around here every single one has had a bunch of people's house broken into it. Same reason why I also like to have a seed stock because the last thing I want is to lose a strain that I paid for and or worked hard for.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

WoW... I'm really surprised by everyones growing experience. I thought I was one of the newer growers... and it seems as if I started before most of you, lol. But I guess I win the prize for most sub'd threads. Woo hoo, hehe.

Cinders, my light is vertical. And it would be great to see you around my journal.

Duchie, those are looking nice and frosty. Awesome work!



bassman999 said:


> cant find higher than 68 watt there tho


Huh... they got like 200w ones at my Home Depot. Sorry for the bad info.

EDIT: What???


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is there a local store ie home depot lowes etc....that sells the big cfl bulbs?
> I need cheap lumens for vegging


Some times going for lower wattage CFLs for veg and more of them can be better way to go depending of the area that needs to be covered over a high wattage one to cover a smaller area.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 22, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Hey all. Well a guy that I know offered to give my a 400w MH bulb but I turned his offer down for a few reasons.
> 
> 1 - To much power draw and they are gonna be installing new smart power meters so I have no idea what they are gonna do.
> 2 - No room in this house can easily handle a 400w light
> ...


toolage you need to pack up a bowl n burn it down, then call your bud and take that 400 lol sounds like parinoia to me...i could fit a 400 in any closet in my house much less a room lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Ace Hardware has what you're looking for. There's a Satco 85 watt bulb-5700 lumans-regular base for $24.99 among others.
> 
> Thanx, I cant tell color temp of it though, hopefully 5500k or higher


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 22, 2011)

4tatude said:


> toolage you need to pack up a bowl n burn it down, then call your bud and take that 400 lol sounds like parinoia to me...i could fit a 400 in any closet in my house much less a room lol


No. Around there I would have to get a guy in here to rewire the whole house because the wiring in this place is messed up big time. Also I don't wanna take the 400 because I don't want him to know if I might be growing because I take the lamp but also I don't want to shell out around $200 to $300 for a ballast. I'd rather buy 2 or more 70w HPS lights to cover more area and get a higher yield over a 400w lamp. The less people that I know don't know that I grow the better.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jig, my local HD doesnt sell the big ones. I live in a shittyy city I tell ya!!
The 85 watter I showed is special and has no ballast I guess and will pop if used in a reg outlet without its housing with the ballast.
Toolage, what would you use for cfls....several 45 watters?

Edit** I want to veg 9 plants for 2-3 weeks, normally I would used the 400 watt mh, but it is used for the mothers right now, and all I have besides that is hps


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> No. Around there I would have to get a guy in here to rewire the whole house because the wiring in this place is messed up big time also I don't wanna do that because I don't want him to know if I am using a more powerful light. The less people that I know don't know that I grow the better.


 Man a 400 watt light doesnt draw much, compared to a toaster hair dryer etc...I live in a mobile home from the 70s and I run 2 600s a 1500 watt heater and a 1000+ watt dehumidifier from one breaker


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Jig, my local HD doesnt sell the big ones. I live in a shittyy city I tell ya!!
> The 85 watter I showed is special and has no ballast I guess and will pop if used in a reg outlet without its housing with the ballast.
> Toolage, what would you use for cfls....several 45 watters?


Bass, those bigger cfls dont require a ballast i thought... its built into the bulb!! I have a 68W cfl; mogul socket that I got at Dixieline for 12 bucks, they are pretty strong IMO.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Bass, those bigger cfls dont require a ballast i thought... its built into the bulb!! I have a 68W cfl; mogul socket that I got at Dixieline for 12 bucks, they are pretty strong IMO.


 The one I posted was a replacement for a security light and has no ballast, hence the cheap price. Looking at it I see the base is shorter thn all the others. There are plenty of them out there that dont need a ext ballast though. above 85 watt I think they need a bigger socket though


----------



## kbz (Nov 22, 2011)

My slut under a 600. BUSHY as shit! Afghan Kush Special clone. View attachment 1901912View attachment 1901913View attachment 1901914View attachment 1901915View attachment 1901916View attachment 1901917View attachment 1901918
beginning week 5


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Man a 400 watt light doesnt draw much, compared to a toaster hair dryer etc...I live in a mobile home from the 70s and I run 2 600s a 1500 watt heater and a 1000+ watt dehumidifier from one breaker


Well I have no idea how this house is wired because there's almost an entire house on 1 panel and because there's a main power source out side is a fuse box and when the power exceeds the breaker box inside the house on any slot it bypasses it and blows a $20 fuse. The if any thing over 1 washer and 1 dryer and 1 more high power item even on a different rail it will bypass the breaker box and blow the fuse. I had to downgrade from a desktop to a laptop because that was pushing the max draw.

2 60amp fuses but the way the park is wired pretty much I barely get around maybe 40 amps before it blows a fuse. In the summer 2 a/c is max the fuses can handle ontop of the regular fridge and freezer. If the hot water tank kicks in there goes a fuse. The park owners refuse to upgrade the electrical wiring for the park witch is bs so everyone in this park don't get the max amp draw that they can get.

To make things even worse the landlords that own this part are completely anal and snoopy when people blow fuses since they have to lock the fuse box cuz of the people in this park were opening up the boxes when they weren't locked and steal people's fuses or turning people's power off.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Well I have no idea how this house is wired because there's almost an entire house on 1 panel and because there's a main power source out side is a fuse box and when the power exceeds the breaker box inside the house on any slot it bypasses it and blows a $20 fuse. The if any thing over 1 washer and 1 dryer and 1 more high power item even on a different rail it will bypass the breaker box and blow the fuse. I had to downgrade from a desktop to a laptop because that was pushing the max draw.
> 
> 2 60amp fuses but the way the park is wired pretty much I barely get around maybe 40 amps before it blows a fuse. In the summer 2 a/c is max the fuses can handle ontop of the regular fridge and freezer. If the hot water tank kicks in there goes a fuse. The park owners refuse to upgrade the electrical wiring for the park witch is bs so everyone in this park don't get the max amp draw that they can get.


 ok I gotcha. My mom was in a park like that. They had outages all the time from bad transformers all the time too. Good luck bro!!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> ok I gotcha. My mom was in a park like that. They had outages all the time from bad transformers all the time too. Good luck bro!!


Yea and there's one by my house and 1 year some how 2 of them were blown. The old one and the new one. Not fun living here but not much else good spots to move to because either its a good spot but the rent is stupid high ($800 to $1,200+ per month and I refuse to pay that much for rent per month and I'd rather save up to buy a small peace of land for around $100k to $300k) or its a good price for rent but the location sucks for when its winter and where I work.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2011)

400w MH ballast - $44.90

And I got a 1000w in a 2'x3' closet.

Why do I do these things?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> 400w MH ballast - $44.90
> 
> And I got a 1000w in a 2'x3' closet.
> 
> Why do I do these things?


Yea $44.90 where you live here its around $50 for that lamp. But the ballast cost around here is $200 to $400


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very Nice pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did a 600 grow in Hawaii it was killer!!!! About to do a bigger one in SoCal now


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello fellow 600 watters just a sample pic of what to come. View attachment 1902011


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 22, 2011)

My Red Cherry Berry Didnt like Super Soil much but she still looks good 12/12 From seed on day 87(72 counting the day they showed)















And Her Trics




<<<Sea Of Red On The Bottom Leaf lol













and Plush Berry day 40


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome pic update Hotsause... It's crazy how you can get those trichs to show up so well in the pics. Never a let down when you show your girls.



Toolage 87 said:


> Yea $44.90 where you live here its around $50 for that lamp. But the ballast cost around here is $200 to $400


???????????

Do you have any idea what you are talking about.... ever?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lets try this again 

[video=youtube;Iz_XDMtU_UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz_XDMtU_UI[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

No wonder I was so confused the first time, Hahahaha.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Awesome pic update Hotsause... It's crazy how you can get those trichs to show up so well in the pics. Never a let down when you show your girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jig i owe it to my Zorb Microscope cant really take all the credit  id really recommend getting one(or something that can zoom in just a bit more)
Hows everything in your room Jig?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks Jig i owe it to my Zorb Microscope cant really take all the credit  id really recommend getting one(or something that can zoom in just a bit more)
> Hows everything in your room Jig?


 I looked up the Zorb, cool looking! I guess the sw that comes with it helps to take the stills?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Hows everything in your room Jig?


Looking amazing good for what I expected. I posted a video at the bottom of the previous page.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2011)

Killer pics everyone! I wish I could contribute to the bud pr0n.
Well, I ran my trash bag of trim and popcorn through the 220 bag with dry ice.
I did one run on all of it 30 seconds each batch, so its nice stuff.
Came out to *edit* 8 oz     may just skip the second run lol. My hands are quite sore from twisting my little press and Im nowhere near done... Pics? 












Edit: I forgot about a 10g puck Im keeping in my smoke jar,, so thats a solid 8 oz


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 23, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> No. Around there I would have to get a guy in here to rewire the whole house because the wiring in this place is messed up big time. Also I don't wanna take the 400 because I don't want him to know if I might be growing because I take the lamp but also I don't want to shell out around $200 to $300 for a ballast. I'd rather buy 2 or more 70w HPS lights to cover more area and get a higher yield over a 400w lamp. The less people that I know don't know that I grow the better.


 nuf said...understand that 100%


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn whodat!!! That is a lot..I mean really alot of hash!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2011)

Good Nite 600


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks bass . Night to you


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

hahaha-hehehe-hohoho that's some amount of fukkin blow.....lol.



whodatnation said:


> Killer pics everyone! I wish I could contribute to the bud pr0n.
> Well, I ran my trash bag of trim and popcorn through the 220 bag with dry ice.
> I did one run on all of it 30 seconds each batch, so its nice stuff.
> Came out to *edit* 8 oz     may just skip the second run lol. My hands are quite sore from twisting my little press and Im nowhere near done... Pics?
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2011)

lol, I can recreate a scarface scene haha.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Killer pics everyone! I wish I could contribute to the bud pr0n.
> Well, I ran my trash bag of trim and popcorn through the 220 bag with dry ice.
> I did one run on all of it 30 seconds each batch, so its nice stuff.
> Came out to 7-3/4 oz     may just skip the second run lol. My hands are quite sore from twisting my little press and Im nowhere near done... Pics?


thats sweet whodat!!! was going to do all my trim after this run in dry ice, got some more in the freezer in bags from prior runs. is it really as easy as it looks? color looks jike the blond leb. hash we used to get back in the 70s.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2011)

Its the easiest way of making hash iv ever tried. 30 second runs and your "golden"... pun intended


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Peeps, some pics from the Cup, crashed out before I could post em last night.....


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like allot of fun D  thanks for the pics!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Fucking Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2011)

DST

Another group of outstanding pics. Is it my imagination, or is there a smokey haze in the building? Walk around and breathe for a contact high....never sure of the source.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Another group of outstanding pics. Is it my imagination, or is there a smokey haze in the building? Walk around and breathe for a contact high....never sure of the source.
> 
> ...


The ultimate salad.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

Too right there is a smokey haze, and it's mainly coming from the Breeders Boutique, Sea of Seeds and Devils Harvest stands!!!! Representin!!!!!

I was interviewed yesterday by some French journalist regarding growing and the changing laws of NL. I was also filmed taking a bong for a French website and got the 600 Club mention in there. Met some cool peeps who rock 600's so might get some new members to the Club as well. A Canadian guy that runs one light for every plant, lol. He is allowed to grow 49 plants.....fukkin brilliant!!! He gives each plant a 1kw light in the middle in the middle of them. Sounds great and he has loads of pics he wants to share. Can't wait to see that!!!!

Just having a cuppa and a Exo to the face before cycling down to the Expo for another day of slanging the sheee-it.

Peace, DST


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Can't wait to go to one !!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

Hopefully you can make it next year when we win the Cup!!!! lol. Not sure if I have enough money to bribe High Times for that though, lol.



konagirl420 said:


> Can't wait to go to one !!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Why don't we just win one fair and square????


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am off the island now 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

that's hard to do when the others don't play fair, hahaha.

We will win one fair and square kona, perhaps you can come and help us at our stand if you are about? It's hard work getting people stoned all day, lol.


konagirl420 said:


> Why don't we just win one fair and square????


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 23, 2011)

Grotesque, I have a reserva privada og18 going, she's just over five weeks old and about to be cloned this sunday. Somehow my first grow of the 18 got seeded and it was so long ago I don't remember to be honest. It's why I'm growing another.

Mazar was the leafiest plant I've seen.

Arjan's haze #1 is my favorite followed closely by colombian gold.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 23, 2011)

Franco is my hero. I see his noggin' in one of those pics of yours dst.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 23, 2011)

DST said:


> that's hard to do when the others don't play fair, hahaha.
> 
> We will win one fair and square kona, perhaps you can come and help us at our stand if you are about? It's hard work getting people stoned all day, lol.


If the cup goes ahead next year i'll probably make an appearance at some point for my annual pilgrimage to the Dam


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 23, 2011)

I have noticed about my room the higher my lights are from the floor the warmer my room gets. I'm also not a proponent of tall plants when using my lights in a horizontal position like most of us do. All of my plants are now main stem supercropped and tied down except the colombian gold which I'm lst'ing.

At day twenty five I put the critical+kali mist and the fourth generation colombian clone into 12/12, that was the thirteenth of this month. In my tent is a shackzilla and an og18, which makes them and the kali mist five weeks old today. In the party cup is a one week old hericules from sannies.

This sunday the shackzilla and the og18 will go into 12/12, two weeks from the previous two under the lights. I'm also going to take some og18 clones and I'm hoping the super skunk seed I put into soil will pop before I have to leave for st. augustine on thursday. If the super skunk grows I'll also take cuttings from that and the hericules.

Anyway here are my girls bent over and tied down. The light over the kali mist has been off since sunday. She's being chopped sunday or monday.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 23, 2011)

DST said:


> that's hard to do when the others don't play fair, hahaha.
> 
> We will win one fair and square kona, perhaps you can come and help us at our stand if you are about? It's hard work getting people stoned all day, lol.


I mean, if SOMEBODY has to get real stoned all day, I can take the fall for that one. Get me as high as you like, DST, and abuse me, too, as long as your packing bowls lmfao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for posting those sweet pictures of the cup DST! that looked like so much fun.the room was sooo super smokey, 
contact buzz for everyone for sure. your BB stand looked awesome and i saw my favorite bong there too on the table . i wish the best for you and breeders boutique.. im liking this booth as well. Were you impressed with the Hesi line ? what important things did the rep have to say about their products? take it easy, Ambz


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.eastbayexpress.com/LegalizationNation/archives/2011/11/23/amsterdan-cannabis-cup-raided-first-time-in-24-years

Hope D is allright...


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Killer pics everyone! I wish I could contribute to the bud pr0n.
> Well, I ran my trash bag of trim and popcorn through the 220 bag with dry ice.
> I did one run on all of it 30 seconds each batch, so its nice stuff.
> Came out to *edit* 8 oz     may just skip the second run lol. My hands are quite sore from twisting my little press and Im nowhere near done... Pics?
> ...


 HOLY SHIT WHO DAT + REP x 10 FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS LOL

Bass it can be hard to get good shots its much easier after you chop but once you get the hang of it its easy


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope it wasn't D that shut the place down, lol.

What a crock of sheit. I bet the cops got contact high though.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow thats BS i cant believe the Cup got raided..... I hope that doesnt fuck up my plans of going one day................... I really dont know what to say about that hope D is coo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I hope it wasn't D that shut the place down, lol.
> 
> What a crock of sheit. I bet the cops got contact high though.


hahaha, stoned cops.. ahhaha fuckin pigs dont deserve a good contact high like that. total bulshit. sometime i have no hope for this fucked up planet!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 23, 2011)

There's an update at that link now guys. It's from the High Times attorneys and it seems to be all sorted out and everything is good.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

All is good, just back from the police infestation. They took my Exo and the last of my outdoor, but they can't take my freedom. All in all about a half oz, plus my oil!!!!!!

So the issue from what I can see is that the police suspected people of selling weed which there were about 4 of the larger companies doing that by all accounts. We just gave out samples with the seeds and when they saw the viles of oil which were obviously hash and very small they just said, they 're just samples and they got chucked in the general bag to be destroyed.

I think it was a bit of a mess because HTimes booked a bloody conference hall outside the borders of the Dam and this came under the juristiction of Duivendrecht which I think has a different mayor. Anyway, I reckon had it been up in Amsterdam at the usual venue it would have been kotia!

Anyhoo, I will go back tomorrow to pick some things up but no way am I standing at a stall. A lot of people are packing up because would you really want to risk going and getting your weed confiscated. I am not the owner of BB so was just there as a volunteer.

It's a real shame but I think it could have been avoided.

I have a funny pic of two cops standing next to a male plant....

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

I bet they still get shit from a load of people. Lots of stand holders are going to be pissed. I know I would be if I had paid any money. I am sure there is going to be enough small print that stoned people don't read about all the holidays they have booked, judges passes etc.....

whcih leads me onto the next thing. You are supposed to vote at the venue! No one will go though I don't think. So how does that work???





duchieman said:


> There's an update at that link now guys. It's from the High Times attorneys and it seems to be all sorted out and everything is good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2011)

THank god your ok DST! we were all worried. so sorry things went so terribly wrong. what a disappointment. this will go down in history as the worst cup event of all times . let us know more as you learn of the news tomorrow. STay safe. be careful tomorrow. what a bummer.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

DST said:


> whcih leads me onto the next thing. You are supposed to vote at the venue! No one will go though I don't think. So how does that work???


quote from the HT attorney :
"additionally, the Melweg will be opening at 2pm tomorrow to accomodate judges who do not wish to trek outside of Amsterdam so that they can avoid the lines and vote early." 

ie so that they can avoid the fucking cops. Gotta love spin.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 23, 2011)

DST said:


> I bet they still get shit from a load of people. Lots of stand holders are going to be pissed. I know I would be if I had paid any money. I am sure there is going to be enough small print that stoned people don't read about all the holidays they have booked, judges passes etc.....
> 
> whcih leads me onto the next thing. You are supposed to vote at the venue! No one will go though I don't think. So how does that work???


 Wow. Talk about your inside reporter on the scene and on top of breaking news as it comes in! Your right, there are going to be some pissed people for sure. I was just talking with my wife about planning to come out for next years Cup and that would be a pretty penny for me alone. I'm curious to see how it all turns out. Good to see your good D. Sucks about your weed and erl.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Killer pics everyone! I wish I could contribute to the bud pr0n.
> Well, I ran my trash bag of trim and popcorn through the 220 bag with dry ice.
> I did one run on all of it 30 seconds each batch, so its nice stuff.
> Came out to *edit* 8 oz     may just skip the second run lol. My hands are quite sore from twisting my little press and Im nowhere near done... Pics?
> ...


Very nice whodat....They should of used that in the movie "Scarface" instead of Coke!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll let you know what DNA HotBox party is like. Think I'll chck things out to see what the consensus is.

Spin indeed Jig, too funny.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

When you guys whip your wax, what exactly do you mean by "whip" and what do you use to do it. Container and instrument?


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 23, 2011)

Meanwhile I have a head full of......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> When you guys whip your wax, what exactly do you mean by "whip" and what do you use to do it. Container and instrument?


my buddy uses a metal egg beater that has the ends snipped, so its like a bunch of pokers. He heats that up a little and uses a pyrex dish to do it in.

EDIT: Yeah, like droman said. He just 'stirs' it for like 20 minutes or something.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 23, 2011)

whip it meaning basically stir it really fast airating it as much as possible


----------



## E M (Nov 23, 2011)

Right an update lol hello people the cup was raided by 250 ish police and some tax men all bud was taken even joints but in the end i think only 1 or 2 people was arrested but we had some good news later at the cannabis cup party that is was back on so on that note i better go sleep as its gonna be a long day.

peace out


----------



## kindnugz (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's an update on that:
10:25 A.M. PST This just in from David Holland, Cannabis Cup event counsel, via comments...

"Chillax, all is good over there. I am one of the attorneys for High Times and this started over a misunderstanding about a permit application filed by the venue to host the event. Our US and Dutch lawyers have just finished reviewing them with the police there. No attendees have been arrested and attendees are not the targets of the police presence. Police are ensuring that all vendors are in compliance with the 500 gram limit under the Opium Law for licensed vendors at the venue. Only one vendor has been identified as potentially over the limit, but only slightly. In any event, the show will go on tomorrow and additionally, the Melweg will be opening at 2pm tomorrow to accomodate judges who do not wish to trek outside of Amsterdam so that they can avoid the lines and vote early. Further details will be posted on the High Times site later today."


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 23, 2011)

thats fucked.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> When you guys whip your wax, what exactly do you mean by "whip" and what do you use to do it. Container and instrument?


[video=youtube;Xbt30UnzRWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw[/video]


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 23, 2011)

*I took some pics, its been a little over a week since my last post so im overdue! Pic's of all the lady's in flower, hope you all enjoy! 

~ Jackpot Royale 7 Weeks 2 Day's of Flowering.......* *im hoping to harvest her in 9* *day's which will be a 2 week flush*...
















*~ Jackpot Royale 5 Weeks 1 Day of Flowering... this plant got more bottom nodes trimmed so i could get bigger cola's, bigger buds than the older one already at 5 weeks!











** ~ Jackpt Royale 2 Weeks 4 Day's of Flowering... this pheno's nodes have more space between them with thicker stems and bigger buds (bigger yielder), I also did some LST during veg to spread the plant out, this plant rather grow up instead of out.......











** ~ Green Crack 1 Week Flowering... this is my first time with this strain, def a stretchy sativa, i did some LST on her to keep a more even canopy and flipped her early to anticipate the stretch, would like to try a scrog with this strain, also this lady is in about 5 gallons of dirt......

















**Oh yeah and have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!*


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy turkey day to all!! 
G-Nite


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning folks, got some chopping to do today, few DOGs and Engineers to come down. Hotbox party was ok, Cypress Beat Junkies (i think), Dialated Peoples and a Reggae Sound system from Cali.

So basically the bust was a standard HIT team raid. These are carried out on all coffeeshops at least twice per year. Controls effectively to make sure the correct amount of goods/products are in the store, and the Tax people to ensure everything is being sold correctly. The event was not a coffeeshop and as such the police felt there was weed being sold (we had an undercover cop hanging around our stall for some time) I honestly remember giving him a bong and speaking to him in Dutch, but everyone else said he was refusing to smoke, lol.

Anyway, as EM said, event appears to be back on, I just don't know how many people will want to go to it........


----------



## indecline (Nov 24, 2011)

Do any of you think its possible to run a bare 600 in a tent at the correct temps? I have to go buy a couple of air cooled reflectors just so I can keep it shut. How I havnt been busted yet I dont know, the postman must get a nice whiff when he comes by every morning.

Oh and thanks for all the sudgestions on the landlord, He is due tomorrow, our flat is tiny so there is no way we can leave the tents up, they fill half the bedroom, and the smell is a little overpowering because they are constantly open slightly. I will probably empty out some wardrobes and put the plants in them. I just hope they arnt all floppy yet, dont want a repeat of last grow when I moved one and they all collapsed. not fun. 

ahh well get all this over with and ill be smoking some real bud for christmas instead of trimmings from the freezer.

Also what kind of weight are you guys pulling from afgan strains? seems as though the ones ive grown out only grow popcorn bud, they look frosty enough but just no weight. one small bud at every node. I got one from a batch of chronic once and Its strange how different the yields were.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 24, 2011)

Swamp, nice. I use safety pins to tie down my plants. I stick the pin through my smart pot and then use it as an anchor to fasten my wire to tie down the branches.


----------



## indecline (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh and great work with the BB stall, looked great. I seriously have to make a trip to the dam and sample some 600 goodness.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2011)

I wonder which Police woman got to frisk these pair....





how strange is the guy next to her, lol....






Ya reckon this would have been a contendor:
ENGINEERS DREAM baby. F3 from Breeders Boutique. We also got a lot of comments about how we gave information on with generation. Most companies don't I was told. Nor Cal do but I think most of theres where F1's.





Straight to flower from seed.















looks dark sticky and oily, like any dirty train engineers dream should be....

30% of the DOG chopped. Rest will come down Sunday probably...may be Saturday as my wife is going to a Xmas market in Germany.









rock hard!!

Well off to the Cup to see what's what, then back to the safety of my lovely Grey Area!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

Those shots of engineers dream have me completely sold....


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning all. Pr0n is looking off the hook, everyone. Been lurking around, dropping in between "work". . . Just took down my tent yesterday  Everything is in boxes now... I have 3 clones cruising by the window, tho, and staying in veg like little champs. Cheese, Orange Crush, and C4xCB. . . cause you never know when "it" is going to be back on again. 

DST, be safe in there with all those creepy pigs, brova! I'm sure you're playing by the rules tho, eh? Off to get Cheesed.

Gobble.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2011)

Swamp amazing as always. And D, glad you are safe and chopping down beautiful buds.

Just wanted to stop in and say that I am Thankful for this thread and for all you guys. Some of you I've met and many I hope to someday, and I am Thankful for all of you.

Sorry to all you across the pond who don't get to enjoy the wonder that is Thanksgiving. I'm gonna gain a few pounds today, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Swamp amazing as always. And D, glad you are safe and chopping down beautiful buds.
> 
> Just wanted to stop in and say that I am Thankful for this thread and for all you guys. Some of you I've met and many I hope to someday, and I am Thankful for all of you.
> 
> Sorry to all you across the pond who don't get to enjoy the wonder that is Thanksgiving. I'm gonna gain a few pounds today, lol.


Same to you as well brutha Jig, I hope you guys have a wonderful Turkey Day

As well as the rest of our 600 brethern


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2011)

happy thanksgiving to club DC (roman numerals lol)! My mother-in-law is destroying a turkey and there's nothing I can do to stop her! Ah well time to uncork the wine!


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Swamp, nice. I use safety pins to tie down my plants. I stick the pin through my smart pot and then use it as an anchor to fasten my wire to tie down the branches.


 Yeah that's a good idea Head's Up. I just poke a hole threw the felt, these damn smart pots are pretty fragile.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this is a 600 watt conversion bulb? I want a cheap solution to veg...no money for a new light right now....
I am hoping this cheap bulb is gonna work in my hps setup and do my vegging

http://www.amazon.com/600w-Grow-Light-Metal-Halide/dp/B005HJKIRO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ol_1

*Product Description*

No longer at the mercy of the weather! The iPower 600W High Pressure Sodium Bulb lets you grow better by providing reliability and performance. By concentrating its output around 450-500nm (blue to white) wavelength of light, this bulb provides the essential spectrum needed for most plants on maximizing short internodes and chlorophyll density. The iPower is completely lead-free, and can be safely discarded as non-hazardous waste; however, please do check with state laws as it may be stricter than the Federal Law. Please visit www.lamprecycle.org for more information. ? Weight (lbs): 0.375 ? Maximum power: 600W ? Base type: Mogul E39 ? Bulb shape: TT64 ? Initial lumen (Lm): 70,000 ? Color temperature (K): 6,500 ? Color index (RA): 65 ? Expected Life Span (Hr): 15,000 ? Frequency (Hz): 60 ? Bulb orientation: vertical & horizontal ? Non insect-luring ? Good fog penetration ? Compatible with all standard 600W digital ballasts 

 %**Does this require a digital ballast?**%


----------



## duchieman (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends. Have a good one all!

Thank you BB Fairy! I got your gift and it's well appreciated.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Sixers.....stay high and fat today!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a 600 watt conversion bulb? I want a cheap solution to veg...no money for a new light right now....
> I am hoping this cheap bulb is gonna work in my hps setup and do my vegging
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/600w-Grow-Light-Metal-Halide/dp/B005HJKIRO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ol_1
> ...


 think thats just a regular mh bulb u need this
http://www.amazon.com/Watt-HPS-MH-Conversion-Light-Bulb/dp/B00080L65A/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1322168102&sr=1-1-spell


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving peeps! 


Swampgrower~~ your plants look happy as can be  very nice.

DST~ thanks for the pics... Id be willing to frisk those little snow bunnies, or whatever they are suppose to be lol. Lovely pr0n as well!


After I stripped out the threads on my hand hash press I got to thinking and smoking... After many bowls of hash and a few hours of thinking I made something pretty cool. I made a hydraulic press with a 6-ton car jack! macgyver it tell ya lol. Works allot better than the press I was using and what I like about it most of all is it's easy on the hands. I'll post some pics later when I make a few more hash pellets  


Hope everyone is having a good one


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Turkey Day Pron
> 
> Cougar Kush Day 33


Somehow this ended up as an edit, and not a new post. I must be high.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 24, 2011)

High is good! low is bad!


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2011)

My mood hasn't been low since my 1st harvest lol, over ten years on anti depressants and all I needed was weed lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> My mood hasn't been low since my 1st harvest lol, over ten years on anti depressants and all I needed was weed lol.


 I'm with you there mr. west. Last couple of years would have most likely dragged me much deeper if it wasn't for weed. You gotta love the shrinks that prescribe that shit with no follow ups. Just take these, they say, and have a nice day. Who's the pushers here really?

There'll be no more Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! But you may feel a little sick.


----------



## E M (Nov 24, 2011)

wooooo cup is over long week cant wait to get home and drink some uk tea lol oh by the way it was a barneys win again 

peace out


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> think thats just a regular mh bulb u need this
> http://www.amazon.com/Watt-HPS-MH-Conversion-Light-Bulb/dp/B00080L65A/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1322168102&sr=1-1-spell


 Forget that then....I donty have $90 to buy a bulb. Ill just get a used whole setup then prolly of CL.....lol


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 24, 2011)

that was just an example u could find a cheaper one most likley


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 24, 2011)

u can go to home depot and get a 6 bulb t5 4 foot wich work just as good for 86 bucks


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

As EM said, it was a disappointing end with all the usual suspects picking up the prizes. SPEND MORE MONEY = MORE HTCC wins. (very simple equation) GHS win, Barneys Farm win, Cali Connet win (import hash), and the best place in the whole town with the best weed, got a 3rd place for the Grey Crystals - Nederhash. There was some special guest from some old hippie movement in the US, The House of the something something...can't quite remember, it was all getting a bit boring by that point. Anyway, these guys revolutionised weed and lsd in the US in the 60's and started there own church or something (I am sure some of the crew here will know the name). Well they done a blind test on the strains, and the T-Line (strawberry sour diesel) from the Grey Area/Devils Harvest was their favourite. This was what got my vote as well.GHS got top prize for the Exo cheese hash....omg is all I can say. But I guess they throw enough promo and cash at it. Worst people for receving prizes were Cali Connect. Swerve's on stage with his crew throwing out t-shirts and hats and what not, meanwhile Swerve is shouting over the mic (or barking) Cali Connect, Get Connected, .co.uk, blah blah, Get connected, Tahoe OG, Get Connected.....oh fukkin shut up you tool, you are embarrassing yourself in my eyes. This is not what weed is about as far as I am concerned. Big Buhhda Tahoe also one a prize...I mean what's all that about, it ain't Big Buhhda's. Another weird thing, DNA genetics and Reserva Privada were entering the competition under different names with the same product......get your head round that. Seriously, I just don't know about the whole competition thing. One thing I do know, every winner will have their seeds purchased by every dispensary and every medical grower in many different countries, so you can see the benefit of winning on the financial front.

To cap the Cup off, they didn't allow anyone to smoke inside the Melkweg which is the concert hall/venue for the night time parties. The whole week people had been smoking but I guess the event had been told, nope, this is not allowed. Even though it's only tobacco that is banned form being smoked inside. Politics again destroying everything. When will this ever end people?

Peace,

DST



Who know's if there will be a cup next year. But for sure it will be a lot different unless the atmosphere changes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have personally grown several of the Cali connection strains, and smoked several as well. Im not sure if they are over hyped or not, but their Sour OG that I have right now is some pretty good meds IMO. Swerve may be a jackass, and I dont know much about him honestly, but from what I have grown and smoked, his gear is pretty good...


If there is a cup next year, I hope to see the DOG on the menu!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

And i havent grown much from Barneys, but I do have an APG that is doing lovely in my winter greenhouse  Day 33


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

No doubt his gear his good, Bill. I just find the whole Cali Connect attitude a bit OTT. It's just not my way but it obviously works for them. OG's are OG's, I got a seed from some of his gear, I don't think anyone will ever get an OG based strain not to produce a couple of seeds here and there. And Barneys also do what they do, like GHS they are a large beast. But why would you not win the cup when you have 3 or 4 shops for people to visit, against other entries who only have one. It's all a number game as far as I am concerned. It was good fun though and amazing getting to speak to loads of people about what I love to do.

When the Tax people interviewed me I felt like saying, even if I wasn't getting stoned, I would stand here all day for free and talk to people about weed!!! But then they probably wouldn't have understood that.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks good Bill. Winter Greenhouse, lol, what's the lowest temps you get where you are in Winter?



billcollector99 said:


> And i havent grown much from Barneys, but I do have an APG that is doing lovely in my winter greenhouse  Day 33


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mid to low 40's Farenheit, January is our coldest month. Lately it has been around 50 each night.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

But it's sunny during the day right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> But it's sunny during the day right?


For the most part. Sometimes it is overcast in the morning, I live <3 miles from the ocean, so we often have a heavy marine layer.
[video=youtube;1oRxWcThuAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oRxWcThuAQ[/video]
Plants seem to grow fine on cloudy days though...


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Too true, plants don't need 12 hours of direct sun, that's why I am now running my lights intemitently, I reckon it saves me about 15-20% of the bill as each light has a couple of hours off throughout each 12 hour period. The cab is always lit by at least 1x600 so no great shakes when one goes off. We only had 1 week of good sun here and I thought my outdoor turned out perfectly as well.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's right  and Sounds Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> lmfao..classic.. that pig had a good nose, he knew where the good SHIT was.haha..oink


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 25, 2011)

She's getting there.


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2011)

big it up slonez. how old?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice one slonez. What is she? And like mr. west asked, how old and how long til she's done?

Clipped the lowest bud off my C4/CB this morning for a sample. She's day 49 12/12. I think she'll go 60 ish. Purple to the core.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice guys, only 49 days from germination, Duchie that's pretty quick eh?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice guys, only 49 days from germination, Duchie that's pretty quick eh?


No DST. That's just since she went in 12/12 Oct 7. She vegged for 3 weeks I think. She is definitely beating the Heri/Extrema and Deep Blue/JTR that went in the same time. Actually, the Heri X is right along side, maybe a week behind at most. The DB/JTR is a few weeks still. Actually I'm thinking that the Calizahr/CB that went in 10 days later will probably finish the same time as her.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bubba is starting to fill in nicely


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Nice one slonez. What is she? And like mr. west asked, how old and how long til she's done?
> 
> Clipped the lowest bud off my C4/CB this morning for a sample. She's day 49 12/12. I think she'll go 60 ish. Purple to the core.
> 
> ...


 Those are some perdy puds there Duchie!!

Tasty looking, how does she smell?


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

ah, I see, I was gonna say bru, you got a bloody nice one if that is the case!

good darts Bill! She looks mighty fine.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2011)

Throughout most of flowering she's actually been pretty bland. Just a mild earthy scent. Lately she's taken on a bit of fruity though. Your girls are looking good and healthy too bill. I like your outdoor greenhouse too. Not only to I hate you for being able to grow outside but then even in late November! You guys suck!  Just kidding of course bill.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Im only testing one plant out there right now to see how she does, the APG, if she handles it ok, being my most finicky strain, then I feel the rest will do fine out there as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Throughout most of flowering she's actually been pretty bland. Just a mild earthy scent. Lately she's taken on a bit of fruity though. Your girls are looking good and healthy too bill. I like your outdoor greenhouse too. Not only to I hate you for being able to grow outside but then even in late November! You guys suck!  Just kidding of course bill.


Just for that, Imma rub it in a bit 

My weekly forecast


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Too true, plants don't need 12 hours of direct sun, that's why I am now running my lights intemitently, I reckon it saves me about 15-20% of the bill as each light has a couple of hours off throughout each 12 hour period. The cab is always lit by at least 1x600 so no great shakes when one goes off. We only had 1 week of good sun here and I thought my outdoor turned out perfectly as well.


I do the same Or similar. My flower room has two 600s and a 1k mh in between. The 1k is only on 9 hours a day, the 600s at 12. Works for me but I've never done a proper comparison.


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 25, 2011)

* 

















 
*


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn computer crashed as i finished uploading...grrr

Anyway heres some friday bud porn .. I thought i had bud rot in the room but it was just the Dpq turning purple nice, i forgot the deep purple was used in it.
Thats due to be chopped in the next 5 days. i think its day 53 flowering
..A few of the BB strains..


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 25, 2011)

Im drooling


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey fellas... got family and others at the house today. I'm loosing my fucking mind. Hope you're day is going better than mine... I'm sure it is.

Smoke one for your boy.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 25, 2011)

Heres the press I was talking about.
Cant get max pressure with a wood frame, but it works fine for me, nice solid pieces... I could beef up the frame as it is but Im pretty much done using it.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey fellas... got family and others at the house today. I'm loosing my fucking mind. Hope you're day is going better than mine... I'm sure it is.
> 
> Smoke one for your boy.


lol, try and enjoy yourself jig  I'll smoke a few for ya.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice stuff Macguyver. And Jigster, just think of a reason to go somewhere for 10 minutes and smoke a doob, you'll be fine. I am smoking one for ya now bru! Livers...yum yum.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice show Dre, glad you got some colour in the DPQ, I have just had frosty madness from mine but no depth in the colour.


dr green dre said:


> Damn computer crashed as i finished uploading...grrr
> 
> Anyway heres some friday bud porn .. I thought i had bud rot in the room but it was just the Dpq turning purple nice, i forgot the deep purple was used in it.
> Thats due to be chopped in the next 5 days. i think its day 53 flowering
> ...


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes very very nice


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 25, 2011)

BadKittySmiles said:


> *Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Canna BOMBS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you guys might be interested in this awesome recipe that was pointed out to me by a fellow member


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2011)

Alls well. Everyone left. Thank the flying spaghetti monster that my neighbor showed up who visits occasionally. I just had to go see him for a bit. He had a bowl ready and waiting. Gotta love good neighbors.

Plants only have a week of life left. Well the dog's at least. Gonna let the OG and the NY47 go a bit longer.

Happy weekend everybody. (and thanks for smoking a few for me. I could feel the relaxing vibes through the air. 600 rocks!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 25, 2011)

hey how the hell do u guys post big pics
instead of thumbnails that u need to click on to see big


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2011)

Do the thumbnail thing... then click "Preview post"... in your previewed post, right click on the pic and say open in new tab. Then... in your post, click the add image button... it will ask for a url. That url is in the other tab. Put that url in and BOOM Big ass pic.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a 600 watt conversion bulb? I want a cheap solution to veg...no money for a new light right now....
> I am hoping this cheap bulb is gonna work in my hps setup and do my vegging
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/600w-Grow-Light-Metal-Halide/dp/B005HJKIRO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ol_1
> ...


HTG Supply Growbright MH Conversion bulb is not expensive and works like a champ. I use one and really like it. Their customer service is incredible too so if you do have a problem, Perry will handle it for you. They have taken care of me more than once and are great people to deal with IMO.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice those Chocolate Bombs look good as hell i might have to give those a run in my kitchen


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

It may seem strange to you guys and girls across the water, but I am not digging peanut butter and chocolate for some reason. I was given reese pieces once and thought, eeck, me no likey! I love PPandJam, but just can't get my head round the chocolate / peanut combo thing....ah well, each to their own. Looks like a great recipe all the same.

Morning to you all anyway, hope you al lhave a great weekend.

DST


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Nice one slonez. What is she? And like mr. west asked, how old and how long til she's done?
> 
> Clipped the lowest bud off my C4/CB this morning for a sample. She's day 49 12/12. I think she'll go 60 ish. Purple to the core.
> 
> ...


Damn duch I am scared to see what that looks like when fully done....What a beautiful bud duch!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 26, 2011)

whaddup six hundies where all the porn? Lolz yall must be chopping or somethong threads usually popping with pix less im just missing them!
Anyway been a minute thought id thow one down for ur viewing pleasures got me a new cam and it takes some real crazy niice pix. Alrite then hope yall enjoy. Much grow love all.
Peace


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

Chopping is actually what I plan on doing this morning......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahhhhh yea the dreaded chopping mang unfortunetely its one of those things that comes with the grow tho the only thing worse i guess would be to have nothing to chop at all lolz so ur kinda damned if u do and dont lolz.
Damn i missed whodats insane ak47nish pix man was really lookin forward to those too!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Do the thumbnail thing... then click "Preview post"... in your previewed post, right click on the pic and say open in new tab. Then... in your post, click the add image button... it will ask for a url. That url is in the other tab. Put that url in and BOOM Big ass pic.


all right lets see if this works
an btw how the hell is anyone supposed to figure that out???


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 26, 2011)

alright now were talkin
is there a way to do this without the attached thumbnail coming up at the bottom
or do u have to upload on a 3rd party site


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2011)

nice pic poundtown.
i'll take the one on the left please sir, the only one who doesn't appear to have any slag badges on her.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2011)

jus make a separate post lol


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

mare DOG doon. I took this at 8 weeks + instead of 9 to see if it will stop sending people to sleep, lol. Nugs are still rock solid.










































Peace,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> It may seem strange to you guys and girls across the water, but I am not digging peanut butter and chocolate for some reason. I was given reese pieces once and thought, eeck, me no likey! I love PPandJam, but just can't get my head round the chocolate / peanut combo thing....ah well, each to their own. Looks like a great recipe all the same.
> 
> Morning to you all anyway, hope you al lhave a great weekend.
> 
> DST


 I'm the lasy guy you would catch eating chocolate, unless it haas p-nut butter involved. reeses is my all time fave. i cant eat choco with PB. weird.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


>


I'll take the bodacious bookends.
And the volumes in between.

[video=youtube;2ImZTwYwCug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2011)

Doobie "The Incomparable" Brother said:


> I'll take the bodacious bookends.
> And the volumes in between.


Doobie... I was thinking the exact same thing.

Yo pound... you can do like DST and upload the pics into an album (instead of attaching to individual post) then you just insert picture with the url same way... just need to open the new tabs from the album instead of the post.

Here you go DL



whodatnation "the invincible";6558938 said:


> Last plant! done!
> well almost. Im gonna do a two part trimming process, everything has gotten a rough trim, then when its time for jarring I'll bust out the scissors again and do a final trim.
> Plant 1 already has a detailed trim so no more work to do on her
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2011)

12 ladies to disappoint in a row!
Oh, yeah!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry theres no ass, but here's a couple shots of the DOG at 7 weeks!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> 12 ladies to disappoint in a row!
> Oh, yeah!


Rep for being honest Doob. My mrs. got a good chuckle out of that. I tried repping you repping you but as usual it wouldn't let me. ???

Jig, those dogs look in time with my Heri X and C4/CB. Dried and cured in time for the holiday season.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2011)

Ummm.... I meant that they'd be disappointed by other men after me.... yeah, that's the ticket!







[video=youtube;cKnh9A8W9o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKnh9A8W9o8[/video]

**edit: the song snippet is from one I'm working on called "Rain No More"*


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 26, 2011)

does anyone know the laws on shipping seeds there novelty items correct and legal to ship,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't mind not seeing ass when there are nugs like that on display, sa-weeeeet!


jigfresh said:


> Sorry theres no ass, but here's a couple shots of the DOG at 7 weeks!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> does anyone know the laws on shipping seeds there novelty items correct and legal to ship,,,,,,,,,,


I don't believe it's legal...the feds still rule. The seed fairy is discrete.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother

Being a curious old fart, when is your harvest?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2011)

I have some hanging right now, and am keeping a close eye in the remaining few which will be coming down this weekend for 3 of them.
Going to take pics tonight when lights come back on.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 26, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I don't believe it's legal...the feds still rule. The seed fairy is discrete.
> 
> 
> cof


 well that sucks i got hundred something sensi seeds fruit of the gods that someone wanted to donate for them thru paypal but dnt want to ship unless its completly legal


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 26, 2011)

She's almost ready and so am I...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

Acapulco, 5 weeks down, 7 more to go







That's a 5 gallon Geopot she is in, for size reference. The top if the Tomoato Cage is 33" from the top of the soil.

Here she is before the switch.






Something in my nutes this round helped to shorten the stretch she usually goes through. Not sure yet what though. Only thing I used different was the MOAB from Mad Farmer....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2011)

Engineers Dream from *Breeders Boutique *at day 62.










a-n-t-i-c-i-p-a-t-i-o-n.....the only reason I haven't taken them; I just harvested 6 other plants.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Engineers Dream from *Breeders Boutique *at day 62.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how all your ladies take on such beatiful colors when it comes time to harvest!!

Those look delightful COF


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> mare DOG doon. I took this at 8 weeks + instead of 9 to see if it will stop sending people to sleep, lol. Nugs are still rock solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got to love that dog, it really is mans best friend. Available NOW at THIS PLACE


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I love how all your ladies take on such beatiful colors when it comes time to harvest!!
> 
> Those look delightful COF


Thank you. I accredit it to Ed Rosenthal by his statement of 'there needs to be a lower tempurature difference during the night hours.' Mine runs 15 to 20+ degrees lower-lights on in the low 80's and lights out around 60. Also, a limb of the greener plant that was directly in front of the a/c vent has more color that the others....cooler temps are the key.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think it'll harm them if you leave it a few days cof, they are looking great though. Please share some pics over at the Breeding thread as I have also posted some ED there recently. You can definitely see the casey in yours, but the purple is coming through nicely in the leavcs. Do you have the F2 or F3? The F3's I think are a bit more on the purple side/darker side through the calyxes. Beautiful stuff!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2011)

This guy and jig should compare gonad size:

*http://gma.yahoo.com/video/news-26797925/the-jetman-amazes-again-27400620.html*


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 26, 2011)

thinking this is a phosphorus def. im seeing
slowing down i think finally a little
any opinions?























































ha you can see where i split it down at the middle.
bitch healed up real nice


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 26, 2011)

A little early for that kind of yellowing, Poundtown. Mebbe a little salt buildup in your medium? What do I know, I'm a waterman.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2011)

She's a nitrogen eater. Some strains have a higher requirement than others. I have some that I've been growing for awhile I'm still trying to find the right amount.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2011)

I found the JTR/DB/and? plants to be very N-hungry in late flower.
I ended up feeding with full strength of Botanicare Pureblend Pro Bloom 1-4-5 and a full dose of Jack's Classic All Purpose 20-20-20 to prevent yellowing about midway into flowering.
But they ate it up with no burn or lock out.
Have been getting water only for a week and they are showing it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2011)

Couple questions for you guys. Do you think my DOG's look ready to cut? And are you guys checking trichs when determining when to chop them pups?

I was wondering how they were coming along and so I cut a few small sugar leaves from 3 different plants. One plant showed one or two amber trichs. The other two showed something like 15-20% Amber trichs. Usually I like to chop at first sight of Amber as I'm more of a fan of an up type high than super couch lock. However these dogs have been in 12/12 for 7 weeks tomorrow. I'm thinking that becuase I left the Bushmaster in for like 3-4 days they are maturing faster. I'm thinking I might chop one tomorrow for myself, then leave the rest for another few days- a week... as most folks like a heavy heavy stone.

What percentages are you guys chopping at? or you just look at the plant to tell you when it's ready?

Thanks


----------



## buster7467 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey what's up Jig, I rarely check my trichs with my microscope anymore. When the plant looks done i cut it. I pretty much go by what the buds look like. I try not to cut it if it still has white hairs.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

I am with Buster on this one, when plants looking ready it gets chopped (not really checking trichs). No or little new growth required, just calyx swelling preffered, lol.


----------



## buster7467 (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is a couple pics of my BlueWidow/AK47. I grew a dinafem bluewidow a few months back and it got pollinated by an AK47 and i got around 35 seeds. I am growing 8 of them right now and these are looking like a 7-8 week strain. They are finishing really fast. And they are pretty frosty. 2 more days and it will be 4 years since i popped my first seeds. I cant believe i have been growing this long. I really love it. I grow 12/12 from seed and hang the 600 vertically in the middle with my plants placed around the bulb. My room is 48inX54inX8ft high. I have grown 16 plants at one time in my room but i cut back on the total number for this round because i didn't know just how big this strain would get. I will run 12 next time because i have the room for them. I also grow hempy bucket style in 2litre bottles and it works great when growing 12/12 from seed.


----------



## buster7467 (Nov 27, 2011)

Does any one know if my cross is out there and if so what name is it going by? My cross is a Dinafem BlueWidow crossed with a really old school AK47. I am trying to figure out a name for it or if this cross is already out there and if so what is the name of it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2011)

Chopped this C4/Casey tonight.
All buds and kola are solid as rocks and sticky, icky. 
Will have better shots tomorrow after trimming off fan leavers so I can get some closeups, but she is frosty. 

*26 days from sowing seed to turning lights to 12/12.
79 days of 12/12.*


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Every seed is an individual (see life of Brian sketch previously posted, lol) so if you cross your own pheno of A with your own pheno of B, in all liklihood it will be totally different from someone elses who used seeds from the same parents and crossed an A with a B. So worry no further, if you get a pheno that you think represents a line that you consider is worth keeping, or represents a good ix of both strains, or gives you that trait you like, then it's yours to call it what you want. Just remember, don't get all antsy if someone else uses your strain to make something else, it's only loaned to you from the ganja gods to play with

Peace, DST



buster7467 said:


> Does any one know if my cross is out there and if so what name is it going by? My cross is a Dinafem BlueWidow crossed with a really old school AK47. I am trying to figure out a name for it or if this cross is already out there and if so what is the name of it.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 27, 2011)

BLUE 47 BLUE 47 set,.. hut! and nice outlooks on the breeding. wasent really sure what the etiquette was. but we deffinately cant own genetics.
all we can do is give credit to the ppl who selectively bred the genes before us.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qGuY8eQWRQ


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 27, 2011)

So i chopped down Critical + and Red Cherry Berry (WHICH I AM VERY DISAPPOINTED IN) Reason being

Red Cherry Berry never developed a smell at all. After i chopped her she smelled like straight hay from start to finish.................. Im hoping the high is good because so far she doesnt seem to be a good pick( But she was 12/12 from seed so i dont know)
Critical + Is very little (Party cup) but she has nice solid nugs cant wait to taste her she has a fruity smell to her. I know these 2 arent gonna yield the best because of the 12/12 from seed but i figure they are worth trying. Pics coming in a little ive had a hell of a buzy week With Black friday i only ended up getting 1 day off  But tonights my tuesday


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be chopping a few down today but not sure how far I'll get yet since I'll be entertaining my daughter later on. I think I'll start right after breakfast and see where I end up, starting with two of the Devastator Kush plants. I'm hoping to get those two, a Sour Alien and a Platinum Bubba done today and will work on the rest next week after work. 

I've got a good mix of males/females out of the 11 seedlings I stuck in the flower tent recently and a couple of them I'm still not 100% on the sex. I want to get my other plants out of the tent soon before the little boys start blowing their loads from all the sexy ladies in my tent 
I have a male Cheese that is a stud and the Herijuana males will be hard to choose from because they all look almost identical. There was one Cheese seed that didn't even look like MJ for a while, took on two main stalks (without any topping) and now has stretched like crazy so I don't think I'll be keeping it but will post a pic of it to share.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2011)

I like running strains 12/12 from seed to test them out. I look at it like this, if I do the same with every strain I will have a good idea of how they all compare. If I like the first few nugs I get I will grow it again and if not I'll dump it.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 27, 2011)

Just noticed that my 2 motivation cuts have started to flower on 16-8 so going to have to change the light schedule to 18-6 to put them back to veg for another couple of weeks


----------



## indecline (Nov 27, 2011)

bagged myself a couple of cool tubes today so I can finally zip my tents up without it hitting 100.

Bit of a scary day, Landlord didnt show up and said he wont (still bricking it mind) 
Our grow shop is in an industrial estate and we drove there in a brand new car and parked it a little down the road to avoid cameras over the road (didnt want them getting our reg)
Anyway, as we were walking back to the car with soil and lights etc... A police car had been spying on the store and he rolled up next to us in on the way back to the car. 
He started to ask questions 

"whats in the bags guys?"
"Just soil and crap..."
"for your hydroponics yeah"
"Yeah why?"
"Go on, tell me its for tomatoes right"
" Right"

Anyway he just drove off mid sentance and we loaded up the car and set off.
He was sat in his car waiting as we left the estate and he followed us. We took a sharp corner and then ditched him in a small estate.

Luckily it was my fathers car and they wont find my address from the reg. Luckily my father grows but only has a few clones going at the moment so he just killed them off and is taking a brake to see what happens.

Pissed me off that they can intimidate you like that.

Anyway I have another question (im so close to getting my set up right. All i need to do know is figure out how to connect all the ducting.
I have fans and filters at 4 inch and I have the cootube at 6 inch. How do I go about connecting the 6 inch ducting to 4 inch ducting? Ill probably just end up bodging it with tape like I do everything else 

Sorry for the long post and Ill make sure I reward you all with pineapple express porn soon. 

Time for a joint and some black ops to de-stress.

P.s I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to make those peanut butter bombs. saves me munching peanut butter out the jar with a spoon when im baked. it will give my lungs a brake too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 27, 2011)

Sucks about the pigs, indecline. There is only one thing we can do-- push back!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

that sux indecline, bloody waste of tax payers money, but hey, if the police can get results then better fight the things they can than the serious crime, duh!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2011)

indecline

I agree, what the cops did isn't right. You brought attention to yourself by parking away from the store. Drive up to the front door and act as if you own the place and the cops won't screw with you. Acting evasive draws unwanted attention.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

If it's just the pre flowers and you have been running the cuts for a while then that also happens to me. The exo's and livers esp tend to show in veg as well. 


3eyes said:


> Just noticed that my 2 motivation cuts have started to flower on 16-8 so going to have to change the light schedule to 18-6 to put them back to veg for another couple of weeks


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 27, 2011)

DST said:


> If it's just the pre flowers and you have been running the cuts for a while then that also happens to me. The exo's and livers esp tend to show in veg as well.


There's more than just pre flowers, there's the start of buds, i'm not sure what light cycle they were on before i got them but as soon as i got them i potted them up and threw them in with the rest on 16-8 if they were on 20-4 or 24-0 the sudden drop in light might of triggered flowering they're all under the 600 now on 18-6 so they should revert back to veg in about a week or 2


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

3eyes said:


> There's more than just pre flowers, there's the start of buds, i'm not sure what light cycle they were on before i got them but as soon as i got them i potted them up and threw them in with the rest on 16-8 if they were on 20-4 or 24-0 the sudden drop in light might of triggered flowering they're all under the 600 now on 18-6 so they should revert back to veg in about a week or 2


youre gonna see some crazy growth there my friend


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey indecline. Sorry to hear about the run into the cops. I hate it when they do that kind of crap. Its BS that they would try to take down small growers instead of the big time growers that are involved in gang related stuff.

Depending on where you live you can either buy a 6 inch or 4 inch duct stuff or buy 4 inch duct and 6 inch duct and make one your self but I don't know ho wmuch room you have so that might not work but you could also see if you could get your hands on some 6 inch tubing like you have for your 4 inch and mod that and the 4 inch.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 27, 2011)

indecline said:


> bagged myself a couple of cool tubes today so I can finally zip my tents up without it hitting 100.
> 
> Bit of a scary day, Landlord didnt show up and said he wont (still bricking it mind)
> Our grow shop is in an industrial estate and we drove there in a brand new car and parked it a little down the road to avoid cameras over the road (didnt want them getting our reg)
> ...


They just love taking the piss out of people- fu##ing wankers .I've seen them lurking around a few grow shops in brum ,i even heard a few guys got followed by undercovers and got busted. I hate going to grow shops myself , but i guess they'd get the same reply " for my veg officer" .
Imagine the wankers raided a place where i had recently put some brand new fans10 "& 8" and lights ,nothing setup up they were still in the boxes so not one law was broken. Anyway they opened it all an left them were they were. I went to use them same fans the other day and why was the black lead going in to the motor popped out on both of them!! Fu##king wankers bro..

You need to get a 6" -4" reducer for your ducting and thats sorted.. most growshops have them or will order them in.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> youre gonna see some crazy growth there my friend


Did a reveg years ago so know what to expect, shouldn't be to bad though only had them about 2 weeks still have to keep an eye (or 3) on them though just in case they hermie from stress


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 27, 2011)

what would u do//// my temps are 80 my himidity 50 .......never used a dehumidifier so should i run it inside the flower room or the little room outside my room...i have my exhaust going outside and my intake airr is coming from my little room outside my room if that makes sense,.....was wondering wich i should put it in the little room or main flower room ,,,,so much air is going in and out of the flower room would it be better to dehumidify the little room where the air intake is coming from ...and if in flower room where is best location


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 27, 2011)

Ithopkins, using a dehumidifier in your grow space will warm the room even more. I would try it in the room you are drawing air in from and see if that helps.

Hope everyone had a good holiday.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Ithopkins, using a dehumidifier in your grow space will warm the room even more. I would try it in the room you are drawing air in from and see if that helps.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good holiday.


will try that and ya does put of some heat but with both lights and that in the room 1 600 and 1 1000 its hits 81 at the high not worried about temps as much as humidity........will give her a shot and c how it works


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 27, 2011)

If temps are not an issue and I had the room, the dehumidifier would be in my grow room...and it is.

So I was gone for a few days and had to have a babysitter for my girls and I'm perplexed. It seems I have a bug problem and what's worse, they walk, fly and hop and I have no idea what two of them are, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2011)

Alligator lizards in the air...

Cool stuff HU

[video=youtube;f5J54RVZjYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2011)

Heads Up

Cute creatures who seem to avoid mj plants. Do they eat spider mites or thrips?


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2011)

I was going to guess the one is a baby chupacabra, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2011)

I trimmed all but one plant today only to end up with a disappointing yield but I had a feeling since they didn't get to veg very long. The next run will be much better running in RDWC with General Organics nutes and having had a longer veg time. The quality is great but the quantity just isn't acceptable to me so it looks like I'll be cutting back a bit until the next harvest 

I'll get some pics later or tomorrow of the drying buds to share but I just can't physically do any more today. I need to get my second wind before bed time tonight, hehe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cougar


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 27, 2011)

I need some help 600w growers 

I'm in a 2x3x6 closet with a 450 or 550 cfm exhaust fan, "set at 450" with a 650 cfm carbon filter. I'm running a 220w hps non air cooled and 200w of mixed cfl's. My temps are steady @ 80 right at the top of the canopy 84 "hottest". I'm pretty confident I can keep these same conditions with a 400 "air cooled" but I'm hesitant with the 600... I've read that 100watts per square foot is overkill but then I read guys like "JIG" i think his name was that runs a 1k vert in a small closet! I'm all about increasing my yield and hammering the buds with lumens but I finally got my temps dialed in and I'm paranoid this will give me problems lol, I figure worst case I could run it at 50 or 75% during the summer.. So thoughts or opinions would really help, thanks!


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 27, 2011)

waaah whoooooooooooooooo im drunk! whiskey sunsets.. i made that up. amen.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 27, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I need some help 600w growers
> 
> I'm in a 2x3x6 closet with a 450 or 550 cfm exhaust fan, "set at 450" with a 650 cfm carbon filter. I'm running a 220w hps non air cooled and 200w of mixed cfl's. My temps are steady @ 80 right at the top of the canopy 84 "hottest". I'm pretty confident I can keep these same conditions with a 400 "air cooled" but I'm hesitant with the 600... I've read that 100watts per square foot is overkill but then I read guys like "JIG" i think his name was that runs a 1k vert in a small closet! I'm all about increasing my yield and hammering the buds with lumens but I finally got my temps dialed in and I'm paranoid this will give me problems lol, I figure worst case I could run it at 50 or 75% during the summer.. So thoughts or opinions would really help, thanks!


Sounds to me like it might work but it will be close. Would be nice to pack a 600 in there! I have a friend that gets great results from that space with a 400 but he could benefit nicely from the deeper penetration of the 600. A lot of the heat results can depend on your climate haha. I can do a lot more in the winter than the summer where I'm at.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Took some BEAUTIFUL bud shots! Jackpot Royale at 8 weeks of flowering with a 10 day flush. She's not ready quite yet, still waiting! She has some AMAZING color's on her! I added some Floro's to give her some extra love during her last days.* *This girl is taking up 4 square feet and i will get a better pic of the whole plant at harvest when i pull her out of the tent!*


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 27, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Took some BEAUTIFUL bud shots! Jackpot Royale at 8 weeks of flowering with a 10 day flush. She's not ready quite yet, still waiting! She has some AMAZING color's on her! I added some Floro's to give her some extra love during her last days.* *This girl is taking up 4 square feet and i will get a better pic of the whole plant at harvest when i pull her out of the tent!*
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous, nice grow man.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 27, 2011)

This isnt quite up to swapgrowers level, but heres the current 600w tent situation...
This is Grape Punch and Kandy Kush Skunk is the Big girl..
View attachment 1908969View attachment 1908970View attachment 1908971View attachment 1908975


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 28, 2011)

Day 23 of 12/12 Casey Jones and Purple Trainwreck. Slow starters but they seem to be moving right along, might take 9 weeks on this strain. Tick Tick Tick.......


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

hey wormdrive, is your Casey a clone? I wonder if it's the 8 week or 12 week version. I tend to see no extra benefit in taking the Casey cut I have past 8 weeks. I know Jig done a 12 week Casey though.

Lots of stellar looking grows people, nice Sunday pr0n display. Got the bloody flu so feeling like crap at the moment....

Hope you all have a good one,

peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

I run 1600w's in a 1.2 squared cupboard and can manage the temps perfectly in winter. Summer it's a bit harder but you can get through. You have quite a few cfl's and a no air cooled 220 so I think if you air cooled the 600 you will be perfect.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I need some help 600w growers
> 
> I'm in a 2x3x6 closet with a 450 or 550 cfm exhaust fan, "set at 450" with a 650 cfm carbon filter. I'm running a 220w hps non air cooled and 200w of mixed cfl's. My temps are steady @ 80 right at the top of the canopy 84 "hottest". I'm pretty confident I can keep these same conditions with a 400 "air cooled" but I'm hesitant with the 600... I've read that 100watts per square foot is overkill but then I read guys like "JIG" i think his name was that runs a 1k vert in a small closet! I'm all about increasing my yield and hammering the buds with lumens but I finally got my temps dialed in and I'm paranoid this will give me problems lol, I figure worst case I could run it at 50 or 75% during the summer.. So thoughts or opinions would really help, thanks!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 28, 2011)

DST said:


> hey wormdrive, is your Casey a clone? I wonder if it's the 8 week or 12 week version. I tend to see no extra benefit in taking the Casey cut I have past 8 weeks. I know Jig done a 12 week Casey though.
> 
> Lots of stellar looking grows people, nice Sunday pr0n display. Got the bloody flu so feeling like crap at the moment....
> 
> ...


Its from clone, i was thinking it was the 8 week variety. I wont go 12 on indoor, no freekin way.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=xJajZ7I81W0


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Sounds to me like it might work but it will be close. Would be nice to pack a 600 in there! I have a friend that gets great results from that space with a 400 but he could benefit nicely from the deeper penetration of the 600. A lot of the heat results can depend on your climate haha. I can do a lot more in the winter than the summer where I'm at.


Yea the 400 sounds ideal but what fun is that lol.


DST said:


> I run 1600w's in a 1.2 squared cupboard and can manage the temps perfectly in winter. Summer it's a bit harder but you can get through. You have quite a few cfl's and a no air cooled 220 so I think if you air cooled the 600 you will be perfect.


Thanks bro I just needed a little push haha, I'll let u guys know when I get it in and set up!!$


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Got the bloody flu so feeling like crap at the moment....
> 
> Hope you all have a good one,
> 
> peace, DST


That's the problem with meeting and greeting large numbers of people (and shared bong hits)...all it takes is one. Hope you get to feeling better soon...take plenty of fluids and meds.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope that flu doesnt get ya down much man. i refused the flu shot this year and im hopin i wont get the bug. 

i have a copy/paste from my journal



> I cant stand nor being able to see color. i was going to photoshop em and turn anything green blue, but hell i aint feel like it. sucks because i cant even see in my new cam take good pics or not yet. oh well. Should i let her roast a little longer or chop. with starins that have fat ass calyxes and foxtail alot i can never tell by looking. and like before i have no microscop anymore. i guess ill order one today along with my vga. without the color green the screen cant really focus on the pics. its weird. Im assuming she started flowering on 10-20 because in my planner i wrote on the calenser it started flowering on 11-20. but im unsure. i may have just write it there. gotto go look at some older pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

As my business partner say's "Just go rabbit hunting mate"......and smoke that shit out.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

looks ready to me T.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hope that flu doesnt get ya down much man. i refused the flu shot this year and im hopin i wont get the bug.
> 
> i have a copy/paste from my journal


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 28, 2011)

whats ur guys recipe for killing powdery mildew .....there on clones of 818 og kush that i really want to save ben using actinovate....worked for me in past just not doing as well on these there bad but good news its a clone not a full on plant


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I'm in a 2x3x6 closet with a 450 or 550 cfm exhaust fan, "set at 450" with a 650 cfm carbon filter. I'm running a 220w hps non air cooled and 200w of mixed cfl's. My temps are steady @ 80 right at the top of the canopy 84 "hottest". I'm pretty confident I can keep these same conditions with a 400 "air cooled" but I'm hesitant with the 600... I've read that 100watts per square foot is overkill but then I read guys like "JIG" i think his name was that runs a 1k vert in a small closet! I'm all about increasing my yield and hammering the buds with lumens but I finally got my temps dialed in and I'm paranoid this will give me problems lol, I figure worst case I could run it at 50 or 75% during the summer.. So thoughts or opinions would really help, thanks!


Hey Smelly. I do indeed run a 1000w in a 2x3x9 closet and the buds love it. It's all about air movement and it helps to live in a cool place. I think a 600 would work out for you. What kind of temps are you pulling from? My 'fresh air' comes from my bedroom which is at the hottest in the summer probably about 75 degrees. During the winter something like 60. I have a 465 cfm fan pulling over the 1000w and I can hold my hand on the glass of the diy cooltube.

Good luck with whatever you choose, and keep us posted.



DST said:


> hey wormdrive, is your Casey a clone? I wonder if it's the 8 week or 12 week version. I tend to see no extra benefit in taking the Casey cut I have past 8 weeks. I know Jig done a 12 week Casey though.


This goes to the point about me watching trichs instead of just looking at the plant. When I grew the CJ out I was trying to go for a lot of amber trichs. At 9 weeks I think she had about 15% amber... same thing at 10, 11, and 12. The trichs just never turned over. So I probably just wasted 2-3 weeks waiting for them to turn. I think 9, maybe 10 weeks at the most would have been good.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Unfortunately PM is a disease and cannot be killed, once it is in a plant it is there. All you can do is use something to keep it at bay and keep your circulation A1. I use silinal by ecostyle on anything that shows signs of PM. It's a Belgian product.


----------



## indecline (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok so here a few few pics (again Iphone quality, need to grab a camera and get some pics when lights out)
cool tube is awesome, temps down from high 80s with tent half open to 76 on the dot. 70 at the base of the tent do might have to turn the fan down a touch.
and NO SMELL. about time.

anyway here is one of my tents now, still a bit bodged with tape etc but its good enough and a huge improvement from before.

4 pineapple express (clones from an insane plant i found in a batch of seeds last year), 29 days flower (4 weeks veg) its plenty of space for just 4 I think ill stick with this amount in a 4 by 4 tent from now on.






This is how i fit my 4 inch ducting from the filter to the 6 inch of the cooltube. padded the space with an old pillow case and taped it up. works well. didnt know how else to do it in a few inches of space.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 28, 2011)

if i understand correct bubba kush and og kush has a bad rep for mildew but i love those strains so want to keep it from coming out

o and another note do u guys know how many seeds come in the bb packs i really want the dog kush and enginers dream and maybe some deep blue mmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> o and another note do u guys know how many seeds come in the bb packs i really want the dog kush and enginers dream and maybe some deep blue mmmmmmmmm.......


10 fem on the DOG. 10 reg on the rest. I got some psycho killers. Talk about a tough choice though between them... I want them all. So many good strains to grow.

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

All packs from BB at 10 seeds. It should confirm that when you order.

Kushes are fairly prone to PM because they like low RH environments....difficult when living under the sea, lol. But do-able.

Indecline: Could you not just connect the filter directly onto the cool tube to avoid the extra ducting and tape,etc?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

He needs a reducer


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

gotcha!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Smoking a joint of DOG that has had no cure and it's smashing, lol.

Kush Boys from the stud farm. (l-r-b) OG, Bolo, and OG.


----------



## indecline (Nov 28, 2011)

I tried a few ways and this just worked best. 

Im such an idiot, spent hundreds in the hydro store and didnt even think to ask them for a reducer. URGH. That would be a lot simpler.
Ill grab one from the net. 

I didnt mind making it with tape though, give me an excuse to chill out in the grow room rather than write essays for uni. Which reminds me its due tomorrow. Now, to blaze or not to blaze, that is the question. Probably shouldnt or ill just end up reading the question 20 times before I understand it..... But I know I will.

Oooo shit got to go, crash outside my house and people shouting for an ambulance...


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 28, 2011)

home depot has all the reducers u need bud cheaper than the hydro store reducers and there the same thing no diffrent


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

oh my, papers to write and doobs to smoke....been there and done that, always a hard choice.


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 28, 2011)

and thanks guys on the seeds not a big selection bud they all look so good


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

B+Q for you lad, lol. hopkins is right, plus you don't have the hassle of the old bill hanging around outside asking you if you grow tomatoes, lol.




lthopkins said:


> home depot has all the reducers u need bud cheaper than the hydro store reducers and there the same thing no diffrent


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

cheers, we'll be adding to it soon for sure. First thing is to get the company website up and running properly.....that's taking time.


lthopkins said:


> and thanks guys on the seeds not a big selection bud they all look so good


Hope to have some nice Exodus crosses from a certain 600 member, along with a Sour Cherry from across your way, and then there are some further projects like my Blue Pit cross that yielded all of one crap looking seed, lmfao (that's what happens when you drown plants in week 2 of flower - oops) I also want to add some regular kush strains, OG and Bolo. Anyway, ti's busy in pipeline for sure.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a separate Blooming room that is 12' X 12' X 8.5'. Running 8 @ 600W HPS on 4 ft. light movers. I was going to have 12 reflectors & ballasts, but with the light movers (they cover 6 ft. full run of light with overlap) and find everything doing quite well. 144 sq. ft with 144 sites = 4,800 Watts or 33.33 W/sq. ft. I know I like the 50W/sq. ft. but with the light movers, it's like I achieve this. Into week #2 of flowering. I will try to take pictures but my camera doesn't like the "orange glow" that the HPS gives off.
Wanna' join this 600 club...


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey there Paul, looks like you have joined the 600 already, thanks for posting and we look forward to seeing your grow, sounds legit! You can always take a pic when lights are off, just put a low level light in there (cfl or something) while taking the pic and let the flash do the rest. People get a bit anal about light hitting their grow at night, unless you are stoned and forget to take the light back out, a couple of minutes will do nothing. Take it easy and welcome to the 6double!


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 28, 2011)

so the red cherry berry high is fantastic i fucking love it. the smell is still shitty smells like cucumbers........ but the high is good a head high with a good body high?
critical +










RCB


----------



## indecline (Nov 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey there Paul, looks like you have joined the 600 already, thanks for posting and we look forward to seeing your grow, sounds legit! You can always take a pic when lights are off, just put a low level light in there (cfl or something) while taking the pic and let the flash do the rest. People get a bit anal about light hitting their grow at night, unless you are stoned and forget to take the light back out, a couple of minutes will do nothing. Take it easy and welcome to the 6double!


very true when I started growing it was always a worry of mine, But now i realise its over the top. I bet you can leave a cfl high in the tent/room all night from the day you plant them. Im pretty sure they will notice the light drop and still think its night. I have no worries about being in the room for 5 mins or more after lights out. doesnt bother them at all.

Just wanted to say that im very impressed with the BB strains Ive been hearing so much about. Very inspirational work you guys are doing. Still havnt got round to breeding properly yet, cant wait to breed a plant that suits my needs. Be a while yet until i have the space/time but im exited allready lol. 

How many guys on here live in or around amsterdam? I would love to visit the coffe shops next year and smoke a few strains other than the small selection ive come in contact with. Be great if I could hit some of you up and taste some of the BB strains if i visit in 2013 (wow 2013, people werent pulling my leg when they told me time flys when you get older)


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 28, 2011)

help shud be 2-3 weeks off the chop HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

Been away for a few days...I am back now though.
Nice stuff on here....Dst get better Indecline sorry bout the shitty cops....IT use neem to slow or stop mildew


----------



## indecline (Nov 28, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> View attachment 1909778View attachment 1909777help shud be 2-3 weeks off the chop HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think you need to be a little more specific... Is that bud rot? or feed related?


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 28, 2011)

im not sure it started on the leaves and has started on the bud now i think i shocked the plants i have a 200L tank and put 300ml of coco a and b in and it went from there really


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone grown any of these strains from BC Seed King?

*Kush
BC Skunk
White Widow
Sour Diesel
BC Sweet Tooth
BC Juicy Fruit
BC Big Bud *


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like they have a serious lock out and are dying mate. When you say tank, are you drip feeding the coco or running a hydro set up of some sort? Did you ph your tank mixture? Have you used the same mix before without any problem? How long was the water sitting?


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Has anyone grown any of these strains from BC Seed King?
> 
> *Kush
> BC Skunk
> ...


Nope. I am afraid I have not.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 28, 2011)

i think the last one was about a week and im hand feeding them i have another 8 plants in a different tent and they are fine on the same mixture is there any thing i can do to keep them alive?


----------



## indecline (Nov 28, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> i think the last one was about a week and im hand feeding them i have another 8 plants in a different tent and they are fine on the same mixture is there any thing i can do to keep them alive?


You say the other plants are fine? there must be some difference between them or their surroundings right? (and you say your feeding the equivilant of 1.5ml per L? I feed mine on 2ml per liter from the get go and move up to 3ml mid flower. Suppose its different for individual strains and probably not the cause if the others are fine.)


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 28, 2011)

i think these ones have been over watered is there any thing i can do to help them recover?


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 28, 2011)

as for the surrroundings the others are in a tent in a attic and these are in a garage i think they have been a little cold so i have put a heater in with them now


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 28, 2011)

My chopping is finally finished. These are the approximate totals. From the colombian gold it was somewhere around four and a half ounces. From the two chocolopes, which by the way I was extremely disappointed, about seven or so ounces. From the super skunk clone, three and a half ounces and finally after eleven weeks of 12/12 I finally chopped the critical+kali mist today. I need one more ounce to hit my pound mark from five plants. I think I'll have no problem hitting the pound mark.

The colombian gold from world of seeds is A+ smoke. The super skunk is curing so no decision yet and the critical kali mist is hanging, obviously no smoke report on that one. The chocolope, for a supposed ninety five percent sativa strain, I was expecting some rocket fuel for the head, instead I got a low earth orbit, disappointing to say the least. The scrog is about to come down and out of my room. I took three cuttings from the og18 last night and the two plants in my tent that are almost six weeks, og18 and shackzilla are going into the flower room in the morning. This will be two more plants under my lights for a total of four towards my perpetual.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

what temps should I expect from 1 and also 2 600s in a 4x4ft tent air cooled? Do I measure below light like 12" or take an average from all over the tent?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

Bummer about the chocolope. I smoked some once wayyyyyy back and the only thing I remembered was that it smelled faintly of chocolate. It's a shame to see the screen go, but I know you are gonna do purpetual. Glad things are winding down for another grow... with another one on the horizon.

I started chopping today! I can't wait to smoke some of this dog.

kjcbud, I don't know what to tell you bro. I think the only thing to do is to keep treating them nicely and keep your fingers crossed. The damage may be too much to recover from. Like the others said it looks to me like they are starving and eating them selves. Hopefully they make it till chop time. You may just have a bunch of bud to make hash with, which isn't all bad.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know you guys love the seeds so here is my seed report for the summer of 2011. These were all grown high in the Calif Mountains with Compost Tea and Zero Pesticides. No cameras are allowed on my friends ranch so that kinda sucks. He's an old paranoid hippy from the 60's. 

Nirvana Regular seeds:
NYPD was kind of weak not much diesel flavor just sweet. produced 1 to 1.5 per plant.

Swiss Cheese was another disappointing strain, most of the cheesey goodness was wiped out and what was left has no special flavor. 1 to 1.5 per plant

Master Kush Took it 10 weeks plus and it tastes like Hay. Hardly any trics at all. Just a Big Ass Tumbleweed. 2 to 2.5 per plant. 

Venus Flytrap 6 out of 10 had nuts but the remaining 4 came out Amazing. Dark Purple and Green Camo looking stuff, rock hard sticky buds. Tastes like grape Candy from Hell. 1 to 1.5 per plant.

Landrace Moroccan from Ultimate Seeds. 9 out of 10 male. the lone lady grew to about 12 feet tall, went 10 weeks on this one. real dirty earthy flavor, buds never hardened up just big airy colas. 1.5 per plant

Landrace Thai from some dude in thailand. All 10 males, took almost 3 months to show sex  Still have a shitload if anyone wants to try em out?

Sacberry (Blackberry x Bubblegum Kush) Had a Bubblegum Kush morph on me last year and i ended up with about 20 seeds in my Blackberry. 10 out of 10 Females.These plants were freakin amazing, all over 8 feet tall and picked up a little bit of each strain in the flavor department. Hard Frosty Purple Buds that stick to the wall. 2.5 to 4 pounds per plant. 

He also did some Oaksterdam strains (Jack Herer, OG Kush, Mango, Mazar?) All of them had nice hard tasty buds but none produced more than 6oz per plant.

Beans Beans and More Beans. Still have not tried any beans Indoor it's just too easy to get cheap clones around here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I know you guys love the seeds so here is my seed report for the summer of 2011. These were all grown high in the Calif Mountains with Compost Tea and Zero Pesticides. No cameras are allowed on my friends ranch so that kinda sucks. He's an old paranoid hippy from the 60's.
> 
> Nirvana Regular seeds:
> NYPD was kind of weak not much diesel flavor just sweet. produced 1 to 1.5 per plant.
> ...


Sounds like the Nirvana strains are weak all around...

Coulda guessed that one though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like the Nirvana strains are weak all around...
> 
> Coulda guessed that one though


i have heard that their copies are ok, but their iriginal strains suck


----------



## indecline (Nov 28, 2011)

Guys I have just ordered a 3rd tent for my flat (Overdoing it a little but meh, im trying to fit 2 grows in by the end of april.)

I have ordered 400w so hopefully I can veg 12 plants for 3 or 4 weeks (tight fit) untill I can move them over to my 2 flower tents. Hopefully they will be fine with just a desk fan and basic light set up.
or will they roast in a sealed tent?

Anyway long story short I cant find and femmed serious seeds chronic online. (Im going for volume to pay for a trip to spain in may for 9 months)
Most sites have also sold out of serious seeds AK too (apart from pick and mix seeds, but i just wonder why they still have them in stock if others dont)

Can you guys recommend a strain that I can order in the UK (I need between 8 and plants to fill my 2 flowering tents)

Im stumped. Wondering if I should just shoot for something like big bud (if its as high yielding as it says)? 

Its never easy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

What about PPP? or maybe one of the Critical + strains...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

you would have to checc reports. most of their reports are bashing.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Bummer about the chocolope. I smoked some once wayyyyyy back and the only thing I remembered was that it smelled faintly of chocolate. It's a shame to see the screen go, but I know you are gonna do purpetual. Glad things are winding down for another grow... with another one on the horizon.
> 
> I started chopping today! I can't wait to smoke some of this dog.
> 
> kjcbud, I don't know what to tell you bro. I think the only thing to do is to keep treating them nicely and keep your fingers crossed. The damage may be too much to recover from. Like the others said it looks to me like they are starving and eating them selves. Hopefully they make it till chop time. You may just have a bunch of bud to make hash with, which isn't all bad.


How many did you have and how did they smell?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 28, 2011)

indecline said:


> Guys I have just ordered a 3rd tent for my flat (Overdoing it a little but meh, im trying to fit 2 grows in by the end of april.)
> 
> I have ordered 400w so hopefully I can veg 12 plants for 3 or 4 weeks (tight fit) untill I can move them over to my 2 flower tents. Hopefully they will be fine with just a desk fan and basic light set up.
> or will they roast in a sealed tent?
> ...


If you like cheese i can recommend the freeze cheese 89 pulled 4 and 4.5 ounces off them very popular gear tasty with a good kick


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2011)

i gots some reading to do......
all moved in,ill be around


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 28, 2011)

some lemon kush my homie grew running 600's! got a 24% run from it!


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 28, 2011)

indecline said:


> Guys I have just ordered a 3rd tent for my flat (Overdoing it a little but meh, im trying to fit 2 grows in by the end of april.)
> 
> I have ordered 400w so hopefully I can veg 12 plants for 3 or 4 weeks (tight fit) untill I can move them over to my 2 flower tents. Hopefully they will be fine with just a desk fan and basic light set up.
> or will they roast in a sealed tent?
> ...


Cannaseur has them in stock both fems and regs.. i bought 6 fems about a month ago.They were up on seurbidz recently too but those were auctions.
Freeze cheese sounds nice too ,maybe some haze or even power diesel.. These seem to do well around here after the cheese of course..
I dont know about the chronic i've had good clones and shit yielder from seed.. The Critical mass is the Big bid remade i think, smokes nice not everybodys cuppa though so may not move as quick as you like I can't say for sure yet cause they anit been harvested yet but the Pyscho killer looks like its a winner too,smells like bad feet ...Cant imagine what it will taste like but going off its smelll alone its one of those that will get requested when its gone..


----------



## geekmike (Nov 28, 2011)

_*A bit of pRon for the 600s*_


Just Hit 8 weeks on this... waiting for the 2nd week of December until I chop. It started the final swell yesterday.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 28, 2011)

hit my sig and check out my 600 magic lol(easy pleased)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

indecline said:


> Guys I have just ordered a 3rd tent for my flat (Overdoing it a little but meh, im trying to fit 2 grows in by the end of april.)
> 
> I have ordered 400w so hopefully I can veg 12 plants for 3 or 4 weeks (tight fit) untill I can move them over to my 2 flower tents. Hopefully they will be fine with just a desk fan and basic light set up.
> or will they roast in a sealed tent?
> ...


 this sounds promising

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/green-house-super-bud


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

what is the best way to fix slits and tears in my tent? I was thinking either foil tape on the inside or hockey tape on the outside?

***EDIT***Anyone have experience with these?

http://shop.simplyhydro.com/Plant-Warrior-Pot-5-gallon-_p_2777.html


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 28, 2011)

do it on the inside and outside extra durable lol i would


----------



## TheGrotesque (Nov 28, 2011)

geekmike said:


> _*A bit of pRon for the 600s*_
> 
> 
> Just Hit 8 weeks on this... waiting for the 2nd week of December until I chop. It started the final swell yesterday.


She's a real beauty.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

lthopkins said:


> do it on the inside and outside extra durable lol i would


 yeah I prolly will. Just dont want it to look shity outside....


----------



## geekmike (Nov 28, 2011)

Just buy some black duct tape and tape both sides... works fine. I had a hole in mine and the tape hasn't budged.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

My eyes are fuzzy guys... do these look cloudy at all to you??


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> My eyes are fuzzy guys... do these look cloudy at all to you??


Just slightly looks like you are real close.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> My eyes are fuzzy guys... do these look cloudy at all to you??


They all look cloudy.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

geekmike said:


> Just buy some black duct tape and tape both sides... works fine. I had a hole in mine and the tape hasn't budged.


 I tried tape and light still shoots out, and some gets in during lights off. I think ill just do foil inside for now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> They all look cloudy.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks guys, that is what I was thinking too, thing is they are only like day 37... isnt that too soon to be turning cloudy?


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I tried tape and light still shoots out, and some gets in during lights off. I think ill just do foil inside for now.


 yes the foil tapes works the best for light blockadge


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks guys, that is what I was thinking too, thing is they are only like day 37... isnt that too soon to be turning cloudy?


Okay, I'll tackle the Big Elephant In The Room:

Your plant is defective.
Thankfully, I have a way to save it, but you'll have to send it to me.
The process takes me about 23-ish days to complete, and I can't promise that you'll get your plant back in non-ash form, as that is one of the unfortunate side effects of my special defect-reversing process.
But, satisfaction is guaranteed!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> what is the best way to fix slits and tears in my tent? I was thinking either foil tape on the inside or hockey tape on the outside?
> 
> ***EDIT***Anyone have experience with these?
> 
> http://shop.simplyhydro.com/Plant-Warrior-Pot-5-gallon-_p_2777.html


Hey all! I've got a couple of holes happening on my older tent too bassman, right on the front door where it creases when I open it. I was going to use black duct tape because it's fabric and flexible where the aluminum tape not so much. My 2 cents.



Sorry, gotta run. Toes are tapping at the door waiting for me. Be back soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How many did you have and how did they smell?


I have 4 and a half dogs, lol. There are five, but the one didn't survive the double supercrop I did, so it's just a little tiny branch. Might get 4 grams off her. Smell... hmmm, I'm not the best at describing, but let me go smell em and try. I would say a mix of pine and citrus, but at the same time, it doesn't smell piney or lemony, lol. If that's not the shittiest explanation I don't know what is, hahaha. I smell a hash type smell in there too. Oh, I get a real 'herby' smell... I know know what herb, but like something. Maybe sage??? And I would say it is more of a smooth smell than a biting smell. Does that help at all?

Damn Drew Brees is good.

EDIT: Beautifully done duchie. Lovely colors in there and frosty as fuck!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought foil tape and it blocks the light, but some parts it seems to want to peel off, and it isnt by a door, just doesnt stick well to the mylar shit.
I think 9 5gal Lowes buckets is the max I should put in 4x4ft tent after buying them...lol.
Oh well I have extras, and extra clones it seems too......


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2011)

duchie

Looks like frosty has been visiting.













cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I bought foil tape and it blocks the light, but some parts it seems to want to peel off, and it isnt by a door, just doesnt stick well to the mylar shit.
> I think 9 5gal Lowes buckets is the max I should put in 4x4ft tent after buying them...lol.
> Oh well I have extras, and extra clones it seems too......


Yeah, nine buckets is the max for my 40x40. I would think more would fit in yours but I really don't see the point to it since nine should give a killer yield. 

I couldn't get the foil tape to stick to my tent either when I was trying to tape up the seams just to be sure there aren't any light leaks. I ended up just leaving the tent as is and so far it's fine as far as I know. I did get one plant this round that was stuffed full of premature seeds but no seeds in the others so I think it must have just been the plant and not the tent's fault.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah, nine buckets is the max for my 40x40. I would think more would fit in yours but I really don't see the point to it since nine should give a killer yield.
> 
> I couldn't get the foil tape to stick to my tent either when I was trying to tape up the seams just to be sure there aren't any light leaks. I ended up just leaving the tent as is and so far it's fine as far as I know. I did get one plant this round that was stuffed full of premature seeds but no seeds in the others so I think it must have just been the plant and not the tent's fault.


 if doing 2 600s or a 600 hps and a 400 halide how long would you veg 8 plants in the 4x4?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2011)

It seems redundant to me but I may pick up some mylar, that diamond shtuff or, if I'm feeling like my pockets are a little deeper that day, some orca film to hang inside the tents by attaching it to the frame of the tent at the top.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2011)

Hard to say for sure but I would try for four weeks and see if they get too big for the space. I think strain plays a big part in how long you veg since some grow more vigorously than others and some like to be tall vs some like being short, some are more branchy than others, etc.

You can always pull one out but it's harder to add during the middle of the cycle.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Hard to say for sure but I would try for four weeks and see if they get too big for the space. I think strain plays a big part in how long you veg since some grow more vigorously than others and some like to be tall vs some like being short, some are more branchy than others, etc.
> 
> You can always pull one out but it's harder to add during the middle of the cycle.


 guess I really shoulda gone with a single strain, but thats just not my style I guess....lol


EDIT

I bought 12 buckest as that is the number of clones I got from my friend, but I have some others from my girls outside too....I really over-did it!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry about that. Women can be soooo impatient some times. Anyway, that's my C4 Caseyband and she is day 52 of 12/12. As 3 eyes posted the other day, I was vegging them 16/8 and some were starting to flower on me, and they were from seed, so if I remember right, the C4 and the Heri/Ex showed sex in the first week of 12/12. She actually has more purple under all that frost. Trichs are starting to cloud now. 

Here's the Heri/Extrema, also day 52 and starting to fade.







Nice frosty tricks on that Cougar Kush bill. Other than the trichs, does the bud look finished?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2011)

duchie

She's gorgeous and appears to have her fathers features....should finish in the next few days...they were both 8 weekers.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't know why I assumed it was the Cougar. I just thought that's what you said it was.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 28, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> She's gorgeous and appears to have her fathers features....should finish in the next few days...they were both 8 weekers.
> 
> ...


 Are you talking about the C4 or the Heri, cof?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Are you talking about the C4 or the Heri, cof?


The heri, but she looks like an extrema.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 28, 2011)

The second one coming behind her is very similar but I noticed the bud structure started out a bit different by being elongated before filling out to a rounder, nugget shape, as well a more thinner sativa like sugar leaves, and a bit more height/stretch. I need to go back in my photos to see what my heri looked like, it seems so long ago.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> My eyes are fuzzy guys... do these look cloudy at all to you??


I would like to be buried in the bottom left corner, please.



 verrrry nice.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning folks, club is pumping at the moment with pr0n. Hope you are all doing good this fine rainy day.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 29, 2011)

hi i posted some pics of my unhealthy girls last night and was told it was nuet lock out is there anything i can do to bring them back out?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 29, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> hi i posted some pics of my unhealthy girls last night and was told it was nuet lock out is there anything i can do to bring them back out?


You could try leaching the medium by running water through it or leaching with epsom salts (haven't tried this 1 myself yet but will be as or when) or even leaching the medium with a quarter strength solution to draw the salts out


----------



## indecline (Nov 29, 2011)

3eyes said:


> You could try leaching the medium by running water through it or leaching with epsom salts (haven't tried this 1 myself yet but will be as or when) or even leaching the medium with a quarter strength solution to draw the salts out


Im not sure why one lot of plants is fine and the other lot has nute problems if they are fed on the same solution.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 29, 2011)

indecline said:


> Im not sure why one lot of plants is fine and the other lot has nute problems if they are fed on the same solution.


Plants are like people they're all different, on my last grow i had 2 clones from the same plant getting fed the same but 1 ended up with deficiencies not sure how or why


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Too right, they can be right fussy buggers at times, lol.


----------



## indecline (Nov 29, 2011)

Also on a side note. I had been watching some videos of members of the british parliment talking about cannabis. 
Really made me angry. Their views are so backwards. Even when responding to questions from the public (one of the most common questions was why is marijuana so illegal when compaired with alcohol or tobacco. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI_HkjljKWs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkc1XtoAi94&feature=fvwrel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzMu2lzEdwE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNnqg_o39vk&feature=related

They are so narrow minded it really winds me up, and it still bugs me that they bitch about how dangerous the drug is and yet they condone the use of sativex. growing tonnes of weed and selling it abroad as medication.

I still cant believe its class B. Whats it going to take? I think we need to replace a hell of a lot of the narrow minded people within the government and replace them with younger/more open minded and realistic people. I watch it and it makes me want to grab him by the collar, stick a chocolate coverered peanut butter bomb down his neck and then rethink the laws behind it.

SIck of always looking over my shoulder all the time just for growing a herb. anyway Rant over.


----------



## pooper (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to drop by and say how much I love my new super hps hortilux! I have it running in a 3x3x7 with a 175 MH. Its ripping it up in there
4 Na half weeks into bloom wth only 2 weeks of vegg
Have a loook


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey poppoer, certainly looking cool. May be you might want to try and even out the canopy a bit. The tall one in the middle of the pic could probably have those stetchy main branches pulled down/tied down to create a more even canopy spread. That's what I would look at doing anyway. Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am thinking about making or at least thinking about thinking about making...a plant mover.
The premise is simple....instead of moving the light around, why not leave the light stationary and move the plants?
I remember the Lazy Susan...same idea except add a motor to turn it. You could use 1 light or more. I was thinking to use a mh and a hps on opposite sides. Plants on the circular platter in a circle. It would spin like a record, also would serve to help reach plants in the back of the tent/grow-box.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am thinking about making or at least thinking about thinking about making...a plant mover.
> The premise is simple....instead of moving the light around, why not leave the light stationary and move the plants?
> I remember the Lazy Susan...same idea except add a motor to turn it. You could use 1 light or more. I was thinking to use a mh and a hps on opposite sides. Plants on the circular platter in a circle. It would spin like a record, also would serve to help reach plants in the back of the tent/grow-box.


You would be moving a lot of weight, so the platform would have to be sturdy.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am thinking about making or at least thinking about thinking about making....


very funny!!!!!!! sounds like you were smoking more like, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> hi i posted some pics of my unhealthy girls last night and was told it was nuet lock out is there anything i can do to bring them back out?


KJ didnt you show the same plants a week or so ago, and ask what was wrong? 

So close to chop, not much can be done now...


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Since we were chatting about Casey, and I also promised a certain friend that I would post some Casey pics....heres a few for ya! One has just gone into flower and the other is just finishing and getting a couple of water before the chop.

So here we go...........
First off, lets sample the product>
that should do a joint:





some additional medicine, added with love and happy hippy lighters.





Aye, there she blows, slow down Casey...its 420 somewhere.
Toot toot































just in.....
















Peace, and just in time for UK 420...

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

on a smaller scale someone else already tried my idea...

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/110177-rotating-plants.html


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Bassman, someone else has also tried it, it's been working for billions of years. A light source that moves, and plants that move....the Sun (aka as a 600 watter, lol) and Earth...woohoo


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have just installed one 600 in my tent vented....where do I measure temp? I have therm 12" directly below light and measure 79*F (house ambient is 68*F)

EDIT

Also this test is without any fan blowing in the tent, just an exhaust


Will I get a lot of stretch vegging with an HPS as opposed to MH? I really dont have funds for the MH right now.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

you should be good, most lights give out a varied spectrum anyway. i know my son t's also provide some blue spectrum.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> you should be good, most lights give out a varied spectrum anyway. i know my son t's also provide some blue spectrum.


 I am using Eye Hortilux Super HPS right now


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

sounds fancy enough to have some blue spectrum in there. check their light stats out on their site and it should tell you. But as I say, I wouldnae fret too much. And if you want just throw a couple of cfls in there (4100, or 6400k). i.e cool light as some supermarkets call them.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> sounds fancy enough to have some blue spectrum in there. check their light stats out on their site and it should tell you. But as I say, I wouldnae fret too much. And if you want just throw a couple of cfls in there (4100, or 6400k). i.e cool light as some supermarkets call them.


 Looks like you are right DST

EYE Hortilux Super HPS 600 Watt lamps provide 17% more total energy and  25% more energy in the Violet, Blue and Green spectrum than standard  HPS, which helps balance the spectrum for increased plant response and  accelerated growth.  They provide optimum spectral energy levels, taking your plant growth to  the next level. These lamps are environmentally friendly and pass EPA,  TCLP test criteria as non-hazardous waste.


Ok so I have decided then, now soil and ferts and veg away!!


Does it seem too steep a step to go from party cups to 5 gallon pots? I could always buy some 1 gall till they grow more....?


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

A tad of an up-step.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

I just chimed in on a thread about spinning plants - https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/486012-turn-not-2-turn-when.html

Around here things are getting exciting.  The chop has begun:


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I just chimed in on a thread about spinning plants - https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/486012-turn-not-2-turn-when.html
> 
> Around here things are getting exciting.  The chop has begun:


 Weird that I had this idea at the same time as others...lol....MUST be reefer mania!!


Nice looking PrON btw Jig!!


----------



## Dr High (Nov 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I just chimed in on a thread about spinning plants - https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/486012-turn-not-2-turn-when.html
> 
> Around here things are getting exciting.  The chop has begun:


Wow nice and frosty Jig!}
Cheers to the harvest and nice lighter btw


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> KJ didnt you show the same plants a week or so ago, and ask what was wrong?
> 
> So close to chop, not much can be done now...


i did i got alot of answers so i dropped the nuets  and they started to look better i added a very weak mixture to my res and over night they took a turn for the worse so i thought id ask again!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> i did i got alot of answers so i dropped the nuets  and they started to look better i added a very weak mixture to my res and over night they took a turn for the worse so i thought id ask again!


 good luck with them


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm considering buying this as soon as i get feed back from you. I think this is a good deal but what do I know. http://www.amazon.com/600Watt-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B00521B894/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1322594934&sr=8-42


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 29, 2011)

or this one http://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-Hydroponic-Reflector-Comparable/dp/B005DOS0R8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_1


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> or this one http://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-Hydroponic-Reflector-Comparable/dp/B005DOS0R8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_1


The problem with the two setups you have posted IMO is that you don't know about the quality of the product... It will work, but who knows for how long.


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 29, 2011)

thats good enough for me. Ill get bigger & better as I go.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The problem with the two setups you have posted IMO is that you don't know about the quality of the product... It will work, but who knows for how long.


And if you do have problems you will get killed shipping the stuff back and forth, could take weeks to get going again. Like they say "you get what you pay for"


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> And if you do have problems you will get killed shipping the stuff back and forth, could take weeks to get going again. Like they say "you get what you pay for"


Exactly... I would spend the extra $50 and go with a nice ballast like a lumatek.

http://www.growwurks.com/lumatek-600-watt-120-240-volt-dimmable-digital-electronic-ballast.aspx


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Chubbly nugs Jig!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

I want to apologize for the confusion. On the previous page I posted a trich shot... without knowing what it was from. Turns out it was of my Bubba, and not the Cougar.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

Unforgivable, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

I took my clones fromT-8s and cfls in the tub to 600 watt hps at 20-24" above in the tent....that shouldnt be a problem should it?
Oh and from 62*F to 73*F


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope not, mine go through worse. lol. should be okay.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Unforgivable, lol.


Maybe this can sway your decision 

Another shot of the BUBBA


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

okay, forgiven, lol.

Lovely Bill!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just remember putting 4 ft tall girls outside after a 600 and some got bleached.

Nice Bubba!!


----------



## lthopkins (Nov 29, 2011)

what would u do if u stumbled upon a garadge 8 1k lights and an investor.......thinking 10 plants per 1k light sog


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 29, 2011)

I'de say money, money,money,money...MONEEEY!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is my clones in my tent with a single 600 a8"inline and a cheapo fan on them....
Oh and my dogs guarding the tent


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am going to clean the tent up, just seeing how it works for now. Gonna re-pot the clones and get some yoyos and shorten the ducting etc....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

Man, these Dog buds are absolutely the most dense buds I have ever grown. The size is only comparable to the Casey Jones I grew, the big fucker that was at least 3 feet tall. These buds are just as big, if not bigger and they are a little over 1 foot. And I've heard the smoke is good as well. And maybe my favorite parts at the moment is the low leaf to bud ratio.

I'm very very very happy with this strain.

LINK to buy some:
www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 29, 2011)

ok guys i had to change my username this is me used to be lthopkins lol just dnt feel like having a personal username anymore what should i do for u guys to remeber its me lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

method2mymadness said:


> ok guys i had to change my username this is me used to be lthopkins lol just dnt feel like having a personal username anymore what should i do for u guys to remeber its me lol


Haha... just don't upload an avatar or make a sig. I think you're the only one in the 6 that doesn't have either.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... just don't upload an avatar or make a sig. I think you're the only one in the 6 that doesn't have either.


 probly cause ime to dam baked to go thru and figure out how to do all that lol


----------



## indecline (Nov 29, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am thinking about making or at least thinking about thinking about making...a plant mover.
> The premise is simple....instead of moving the light around, why not leave the light stationary and move the plants?
> I remember the Lazy Susan...same idea except add a motor to turn it. You could use 1 light or more. I was thinking to use a mh and a hps on opposite sides. Plants on the circular platter in a circle. It would spin like a record, also would serve to help reach plants in the back of the tent/grow-box.


on a related subject Have you seen the spinning lights? fixed location but it it a lot wider than a normal light and spins pretty fast. I spotted it in a tent in my hydro store. looked pretty insane (and expensive)
I like to keep it simple mind, I cant help but think about what the police would think if they found it. I mean all it takes is a basic tent set up for them to call it a " the most high tech cannabis factory they have ever seen) pffft. almost as bad as a clip I watched where british cop told the camera that the bag of trimmed leaves was the product, "you see they snip off the large leaves and wait for them to grow back, obviously we caught them at the right time when they are really leafy.... " pffft.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Unforgivable, lol.


This made me think of the Unforgivable videos LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;yJ9dOZF2ViE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ9dOZF2ViE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;yJ9dOZF2ViE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ9dOZF2ViE[/video]


 It was a massacre


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2011)

im so glad them saints hit the giants in the mouth
just that much better for the boys.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;yJ9dOZF2ViE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ9dOZF2ViE[/video]


Man what a game. How about that touchdown by brees  The Saints are bad ass WHODAT


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

Tim tebow ftw! Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2011)

There was a game recently where the runner appeared to be tackled by a horse-collar and a flag was thrown. Upon further review, it was determined that the runner was tackled by his long hair, which is legal and therefore no penalty. Isn't American football fun.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 29, 2011)

183 likes HOW BOUT YOU?


get your paystyle on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=cb4nXIOvyDU


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

2477 likes received
2747 likes given



dababydroman said:


> 183 likes HOW BOUT YOU?
> 
> get your paystyle on.
> 
> [youtube]cb4nXIOvyDU[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 29, 2011)

148 given
132 received

I hate Rap Music
[video=youtube;uLXo17hkfPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uLXo17hkfPo[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Something is off here, lol

Likes Received (3220)
Likes Given (304)


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow... vore is pretty intense.

This is my speed:
[youtube]UIu4pOTX30M[/youtube]

EDIT: Bro, you use the like button the same as your words. You keep it more towards the minimum end of the spectrum, but they both mean more.

I got what I think was my first like from you the other day and I knew you REALLY liked what I said.

My wife and I call it the F1 effect. When a car passes another one in F1 it's a big deal, as opposed to Nascar where you can pass 10 cars a lap, and each lap is only 30 seconds long.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow... vore is pretty intense.
> 
> This is my speed:
> [youtube]UIu4pOTX30M[/youtube]
> ...


Thats a great analogy jig!!

Funny thing is, I like F1, and dont really care for Nascar, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 29, 2011)

Learned a new Scottish phrase today. "Away an' bile yer heid". Boil your head! The most absurd thing I've ever heard.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2011)

turned off internet and cable tv
turned it back on in wifes name to get specials.....lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 29, 2011)

Just ordered my 600, so when do I officially become a member lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 29, 2011)

as soon as u get the 250 club of ur signature lol jk


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 29, 2011)

What's up fellow 600 watters here's a quik pic of my Platinum Bubba Kush @ day 16 of flower. Bud porn coming to a city near you lol. Stay Lit!!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


duchieman said:


> Learned a new Scottish phrase today. "Away an' bile yer heid". Boil your head! The most absurd thing I've ever heard.





method2mymadness said:


> as soon as u get the 250 club of ur signature lol jk


off to the hospital for an appointment which is not so funny but hey, glad I checked the 6 before I went to cheer me up.

Duchie, I have a few good phrase books that you would enjoy. Not heard the bile yer heid in a minute, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my, 600! I've been outta the loop for a few days, and I feel like it's been weeks. I miss you guys! In a brotherly sorta way, of course. Got a phattie of some Kaaaaaaas rolled up, and about to dig in a few pages back. 

DST, hope things finished strong at the HTCC. Hope they didn't find your erl, either! 

Alright peeps, I'm blazing this Cheese and kicking back to check out some pr0n. 

edit: Trippin me the fuk out, DST! Crazy you'd drop in right as I was writing that last line. Whoa!!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

I currently have 5844 NEW likes but I am not sure how many given or received......where is that info?


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 29, 2011)

Dude, I've been liking you for a long time now. Just finally caught up. Hope the hospital is uneventful. Those are normally the best kinda trips


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

hey bobo, aye it's all good, it's just a wee meet up with an aneathitist (sp).

there you go, liked your post as well, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 29, 2011)

Awww, thanks bud! Glad all's well.

I've been bird watching lately, but haven't seen any birds. Or fairies. Keeping my eyes peeled, though. Just moved... hoping that forwarding address works :::fingers crossed::::


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2011)

method2mymadness said:


> as soon as u get the 250 club of ur signature lol jk


As soon as I get the the new sig pic I'd be glad to  Wont be up for a week or so though..

Here's what it will be going over


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> I currently have 5844 NEW likes but I am not sure how many given or received......where is that info?


on the top left of your profile page.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

you can get the sig pic in my albums lad.


SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> As soon as I get the the new sig pic I'd be glad to  Wont be up for a week or so though..
> 
> Here's what it will be going over
> View attachment 1912202


----------



## BongKong420 (Nov 30, 2011)

OK guys sorry for the quick drop in and rush back out but I really need a questioned answer quick. I have 12 plants in my closet under one 600watt and I want to smack another one in there. I know that this question has been answered a ton in this forum and site a ton of times but I cant seem to find anywhere and I have been searching for about 25 minutes and getting frustrated.....

I just need to know if I should set them side by side? Or long ways....also I should mention that I would be need advice that about what bulbs to use. I dont have a rail system. Should I use two HPS or one HPS and one MH?


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

who pref's the Rep system?

these are my likes and dislikes. lol. 


 Likes Received (761
 Likes Given (181


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

peronsally I would go for a MH. Whatever way you position them the light spread in your cupboard will be cool, no need to get too antsy about positioning that amount of sun in a cab, imo. And you can always swap them around from time to time as you see fit.

The main thing I would be concerned about is the temp it will create.



BongKong420 said:


> OK guys sorry for the quick drop in and rush back out but I really need a questioned answer quick. I have 12 plants in my closet under one 600watt and I want to smack another one in there. I know that this question has been answered a ton in this forum and site a ton of times but I cant seem to find anywhere and I have been searching for about 25 minutes and getting frustrated.....
> 
> I just need to know if I should set them side by side? Or long ways....also I should mention that I would be need advice that about what bulbs to use. I dont have a rail system. Should I use two HPS or one HPS and one MH?


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

A couple of books for you to get Duchie.....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smack-Pus-Mercat-Scott-Simpson/dp/1845020669
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Patter-Michael-Munro/dp/1841581283





duchieman said:


> Learned a new Scottish phrase today. "Away an' bile yer heid". Boil your head! The most absurd thing I've ever heard.


----------



## BongKong420 (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you DST. I have a good vortex fan that I will be using.....


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 30, 2011)

haha i dont care for either system d, there both irrelevant. the only way to know whos real is to listen to what they say!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> you can get the sig pic in my albums lad.


Thanks bud, thats what I was wondering  Its now official, I'll post next week when I get everything set up!


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

true Droman!

and a big official welcome to Smellytreez!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 30, 2011)

Week eight of a friend's grow. These are all clones from my plants. Super skunk, chocolope, colombian gold and critical kali mist.

Billcollector, I don't know if you can see it but the colombian didn't grow buds, it grew little collections of seed pods stacked on top of one another, nothing but foxtails, sad. All the rest look super.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

Well if you were in the dam HeadsUp you could flog that as a pure sativa. The Quaze Haze they sell here grows the same, as does Dr Grinspoons I heard. Probably be a very very high high!

edit: talking about the colombian gold btw...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello to all, have been lurking when I can, whoring out my cheap likes to any & all 

Watched with great envy the HTCC pics, D 
Sorry about the flu and hope you shake it off quick.

Here is the C4/Casey after slight de-nuding of fan leaves (don't worry, indecline, I have it on GOOD & OFFICIAL authority that they WILL grow back... just like hair...  ).

Not a perfect manicure, but gives a better idea of how she turned out.
I have 4 plants still in flowering, and two of them are bigger than this one, so not too shabby.
And not-cured, but dried, is stone-a-riffic, so will have more kick in a few weeks.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> A couple of books for you to get Duchie.....
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smack-Pus-Mercat-Scott-Simpson/dp/1845020669
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Patter-Michael-Munro/dp/1841581283


 It'll be good lesson material for my future European vacation. Thanks. I ran into it the phrase on twitter. It was between two national journalist talking about sources and that phrase was thrown out there. lol Crazy. Glad it gave ya a laugh and a better start to the day. Have a good one. Actually, you've probably already had your day, seeing that mine's starting, so, hope you had a good one. 

Doobie, that C4 looks nice. It looks like some purple under there. I took another sample bud of mine yesterday and it's hard to see the colors through the trichs. You like the stone your say? Seeing that your so close to getting that gear I think I'll turn up the heat under my ass and getting something started here too. 

Good day all.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 30, 2011)

Doobie Brother is just ripping! Look at those bass driving man claws on that crystal coated bud! I'm gonna go bongo some C4 x Caseyband right now, it looks so good!


----------



## stelthy (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Not as white as I'd had hoped, But fully functional with superb results  !!
















































Upon my 9th MONDAY-UPDATE the Sexy Bitch has been slayed  !!! ... People are making guesses as to how much dry weight I will end up with from my 1X Royal-Haze Fem....word is approx 1lb    ...as long as I get more than 7 oZ I will be happy!   

Thought I'd share my UPDATE... Here's a LINK once more if ya'll wanna check out my Harvest pics etc and leave comments and so forth  :-



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-66.html



Hope ya'll enjoy my pics etc .... I know I am gonna enjoy the smoke    - STELTHY


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 30, 2011)

heres some pics of 8 blueberry been in 3 weeks now was a bit of a rush job so i kow the scrogs not the best thinking of turning over in the next week or so! also just pulled 90% of the leaves off one of these plants to see the difference of the yeild in the end!


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice stelthy!! Good luck with achieving your goal, I am sure you'll get it.

kjc, 90% you say, wow! brave move, hope it works out


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2011)

likes given 1012
likes received 672

So far I havent killed my clones with the 600 watter....lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

These guys and their defoliation cracks me up. 

"We are trying to grow buds not leaves duh"

LMFAO go head with your bad selves.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it me, or when you see peeps grows there is inevitably a pile of clothes lying in a pic somewhere, hehehe....


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 30, 2011)

well i have never done it before so i wasnt aware how much i cud take off?i left a few on for piece of mind really or can i remove them all?


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

kjc, you are asking in the wrong place bru, most people here are probably going to say, why the fuk did you take any leaves off? They are your sugar factories, your energy creators, even when they are shading a bud they are still being beneficial....so if you want to kill your plant, remove all the leaves, lol. PLEASE DON'T REMOVE ALL THE LEAVES!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

There are people who think this is a healthy plant. LMFAO


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> kjc, you are asking in the wrong place bru, most people here are probably going to say, why the fuk did you take any leaves off? They are your sugar factories, your energy creators, even when they are shading a bud they are still being beneficial....so if you want to kill your plant, remove all the leaves, lol. PLEASE DON'T REMOVE ALL THE LEAVES!


Words of Wisdom.


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 30, 2011)

oh well looks like i just fucked up then!i was told the opposite, i know for next time now tho. thanks dst always helpful


----------



## stelthy (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Is it me, or when you see peeps grows there is inevitably a pile of clothes lying in a pic somewhere, hehehe....


Most likely answer = The Wardrobe/Closet has been put to better use    - STELTHY


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 30, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> oh well looks like i just fucked up then!i was told the opposite, i know for next time now tho. thanks dst always helpful


well u know u got to fuck up a couple times to learn ben there done that.....


----------



## theoldmerchant (Nov 30, 2011)

*Full Update Click Here. Cheers *


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey kjc, don't worry, the plant will bounce back, you can prune plants to create new growth, but there are times to do that, generally at the end of season for example, and not with MJ plants (imo). The way I look at a plant is, if the fan leaf is at a joint where it is supporting a branch, or flower, it stays until the plant say's so. If it isn't, you tend to find that the plant will use that to leach, or if you want to concentrate then remove it, (i.e like when in a scrog, removing lower foliage). This is what I have found, anyway. 

If you do have air flow problems, then yes, remove foliage.
If you are in a scrog, then yes, remove foliage.
If you are finishing your girls, some advocate removing some foliage - again, I would apply a, how fukked does the leaf look rule, and how easy when tapped does it come off!)
If you have a leaf with a non supporting role, it can be removed.
If you have an infected leaf remove (bugs or fungal)

I am sure there are other reasons. Please feel free to add to that.

Stealthy, I think you could be right mate, lol. I just got a whole load of tools lying around as that where my space is utilised.

Nice stuff Old Merchant.

Evening all, hope yis are good.

DST


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks again all info is helpful im in a scrog but think i went a little far but as i said i know for next time now cheers again!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Most likely answer = The Wardrobe/Closet has been put to better use    - STELTHY


I couldn't fit one shirt in my closet anymore haha, unless its on the ground soaking up some runoff lol..


----------



## BongKong420 (Nov 30, 2011)

So just so that I am clear.....I am going to be hanging a MH600watt next to a HPS600watt. How many days until I should switch them the lights so that way the plants are all even


----------



## BongKong420 (Nov 30, 2011)

And what is this like stuff? What are we facebook now? Where are the reps??


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> kjc, you are asking in the wrong place bru, most people here are probably going to say, why the fuk did you take any leaves off? They are your sugar factories, your energy creators, even when they are shading a bud they are still being beneficial....so if you want to kill your plant, remove all the leaves, lol. PLEASE DON'T REMOVE ALL THE LEAVES!


http://www.jorgecervantes.tv/2011/11/jorge-cervantes-psa-keep-your-leaves-on/ 

As the guys said keep em on


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 30, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doobie, that C4 looks nice. It looks like some purple under there. I took another sample bud of mine yesterday and it's hard to see the colors through the trichs. You like the stone your say? Seeing that your so close to getting that gear I think I'll turn up the heat under my ass and getting something started here too.
> 
> Good day all.





Bobotrank said:


> Doobie Brother is just ripping! Look at those bass driving man claws on that crystal coated bud! I'm gonna go bongo some C4 x Caseyband right now, it looks so good!





DST said:


> Hey kjc, don't worry, the plant will bounce back, you can prune plants to create new growth, but there are times to do that, generally at the end of season for example, and not with MJ plants (imo). The way I look at a plant is, if the fan leaf is at a joint where it is supporting a branch, or flower, it stays until the plant say's so. If it isn't, you tend to find that the plant will use that to leach, or if you want to concentrate then remove it, (i.e like when in a scrog, removing lower foliage). This is what I have found, anyway.
> 
> If you do have air flow problems, then yes, remove foliage.
> If you are in a scrog, then yes, remove foliage.
> ...


Thanks, duchie 
Yes, there was some blue/purple coming in on it, but I didn't quite hit the low temps needed for full color change.
This next grow (seeds getting planted in a few minutes) will get the full arctic treatment towards the end of flowering (will be growing a few MTF plants, and they love the cold air at the end).

Excited about the keyboard! 
Oh, here's a lesson for ye who be married: *COMMUNICATE!*
Guitar Center was having their Black Friday sale through the weekend and the keyboard I'm getting would have been $100 off normal pricing.
But since my dividend payout doesn't reach the bank account until Dec. 8th I felt there was no reason to lament to the wife about the bad timing. 
So I tell her about it last night and she says I should have told her so I could have went in and put it on the credit card and just paid it off when the dividend gets deposited.
We avoid using the credit card unless needed, so I didn't even consider it.
Oh, well. 
They always have those sales, so it's just a matter of a week or two extra.
But I am going to hold out for at least a 15% off sale event. 
Hopefully I can hold out until another $100 off sale happens.
So, guys: talk with your wives! 
You will occasionally be surprised by what they have to say. 


Hey, bobo! Thanks 
Missing out on getting the keyboard ahead of schedule only means that I get more time on my bass.
Youtube says I can upload vids longer than 15 minutes now, so I'm thinking there is a non-stop start-to-finish cover of 2112 coming up real soon. 
20m37s of Rushy goodness... mmmmm...... 


Other than pruning poorly-lit undergrowth that won't amount to a hill of duff, I look at the keeping of fan leaves as a game: aside from normal old growth leaf droppage, it's my job to make sure that as few fan leaves yellow & die as possible until time of chopping.
After 60+ days of flowering, the more green fan leaves I pull off during the manicuring, the happier I am, and the bigger my buds seem to be.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 30, 2011)

I remove leaves here and there. After supercropping the main stem of my plants there is usually one big fan leaf blocking light into the center of the plant, I will remove it in order to expose the internodes at the bend where it was supercropped. Other than that I generally don't remove fan leaves until late into flower when they are completely yellow and the plant is in its finishing days.

I have read if you are going to remove leaves, don't remove more than thirty percent at a time and then give the plant time to recover before removing more leaves. In my opinion, buds need light to grow not just the fan leaves attached to them. When I just did that scrog, if I needed to remove a fan leaf here or there to allow more light to different buds I did it, I'm not entirely sure removing a leaf here or there will truly 'stunt' the growth of the plant. Doesn't nature with all its critters remove parts of the plant here and there?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2011)

what does everyone think about 24/0 as opposed to 20/4 or 18/6 light cycle during veg?

My clones came to me from 24/0 lighting. Is there any reason(s) to switch to 18/6?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2011)

I personally like at least 4 hours of dark, mostly for root growth and everything need a little sleep  24 hours works though, I've vegged that way aswell..


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's some sample pics of my day 17 of flower under the 600. Looking very nice. Thinking about buying the co2 crew 5 gal setup any one use it? What you think of it? Last grow I did the homemade 2 liter with sugar, yeast and water. Stay Lit!! Roll tru my thread sometime I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 30, 2011)

headband at day 70, now under the knife.


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> headband at day 70, now under the knife.
> 
> View attachment 1913175View attachment 1913171
> View attachment 1913178View attachment 1913181View attachment 1913179View attachment 1913172View attachment 1913177


To me I would of let it go a little while longer. The pistils are not drying up yeat. Looks killer bro I'm not dissing it in anyway.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 30, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> To me I would of let it go a little while longer. The pistils are not drying up yeat. Looks killer bro I'm not dissing it in anyway.


didnt take it that way bro, i know they could run a few more but the trikes are all milkey with about 10% amber. i will be chopping over a couple days, so ill have a bit more amber before im through. not looking for couch lock so they are right about where i like them. thanks for the compliment...


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

Being a bit of a Headband afficianado, I would say that it can be a real funny strain as far as knowing when to chop. I have grown some HB's that go over 12 weeks and never had Amber in them, others at 8 weeks with rock hard nugs and amber trichs galore. I would say that if you got mainly milky with a HB it is going to be a knock out smoke with an amazing head but to it. Hope you enjoy it 4tatude.

JHOD, flowers ar elooking pretty, healthy looking stigmas, plenty of them as well which is always nice too. What is the strain bru?

Hope everyone is cool and the gizang.

Peace, DST


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Being a bit of a Headband afficianado, I would say that it can be a real funny strain as far as knowing when to chop. I have grown some HB's that go over 12 weeks and never had Amber in them, others at 8 weeks with rock hard nugs and amber trichs galore. I would say that if you got mainly milky with a HB it is going to be a knock out smoke with an amazing head but to it. Hope you enjoy it 4tatude.
> 
> JHOD, flowers ar elooking pretty, healthy looking stigmas, plenty of them as well which is always nice too. What is the strain bru?
> 
> ...


Some Og Kush, Platinum Bubba Kush, Perma Frost, Kaboom & Blue Widow. Have a little variety. Next grow hoping to stick to 2 mayb 3 strains.


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> didnt take it that way bro, i know they could run a few more but the trikes are all milkey with about 10% amber. i will be chopping over a couple days, so ill have a bit more amber before im through. not looking for couch lock so they are right about where i like them. thanks for the compliment...


Your welcome bro my headband last year went 8-9 week.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

some sweet strains there jhod.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

BongKong420 said:


> So just so that I am clear.....I am going to be hanging a MH600watt next to a HPS600watt. How many days until I should switch them the lights so that way the plants are all even


As I said, I don't think switching them in such a small area will be too important as the footprint of the lights should provide adequate cover for both sides. But at most if you do want to move them do it on a weekly basis then as a guestimate.



bassman999 said:


> what does everyone think about 24/0 as opposed to 20/4 or 18/6 light cycle during veg?
> 
> My clones came to me from 24/0 lighting. Is there any reason(s) to switch to 18/6?


roots grow in the dark, i think plants need some dark, no MJ grows up the far Northern hemispheres that I know of, so 24 hours light is not normal...imo


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> some sweet strains there jhod.


 Thanks bro one of my favorite strains has to be Sour Diesil I'm pissed that I didn't keep her going.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Been meaning to run a SD for some time. The Casey has ECSD which comes through great in the cut I have.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys, just thought i would post a few for the bud pron fans. These plants are really frosty and it has a real sweet smell to it.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Frosty indeed. You leaving them much longer buster? Xmas treats in store for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2011)

New grow is under way!
Planted 14 seeds:
[email protected] Dog
[email protected] Herijuana
[email protected] C4/Casey
[email protected] JDB Romulan
[email protected] MTF


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 1, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> what does everyone think about 24/0 as opposed to 20/4 or 18/6 light cycle during veg?
> 
> My clones came to me from 24/0 lighting. Is there any reason(s) to switch to 18/6?


The dark time allows the roots more time to do their thing so i've read


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, duchie
> Yes, there was some blue/purple coming in on it, but I didn't quite hit the low temps needed for full color change.
> This next grow (seeds getting planted in a few minutes) will get the full arctic treatment towards the end of flowering (will be growing a few MTF plants, and they love the cold air at the end).


 I didn't think this purple was cold induced. I haven't been dropping my temps purposely. My tent is next to a window, and it has been fairly cool lately, but I only crack the window during the day to draw in fresh air but maintain low to mid 20C. At lights out the window is closed and the tent stays at a cool room temp. This purple is right in the calyx, all the way into the stem. Hope I'm not sounding like a giddy kid, I just haven't had a strain like this and it is pretty cool. So your going Thunder Fucking again eh? Are ya thinking of making babies? 

Nice pr0n everyone. I germ at 24/0, then a week 20/4, then to 18/6, and after I'm done pruning them to my liking, I let my girls undress themselves. Unless they're sick.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if it it's temperature induced on the C4/Casey.
I did notice the leaves turning to a dark blue (indigo) tint as the temperatures in the growbox dropped.
I didn't notice any purpling on mine in the calyx areas, but I haven't looked at it yet like that.
I only snagged some early buds off of it to sample it, so I have yet to break into a mature bud.
As for the MT-effin' plants, I'm hoping there will at least be some hermie seeds.
If I get a male, I'm letting it grow so I can harvest the pollen and do some selective splooging of the other plants.
Thunder Dog... 
I likes the sound of that...
Fingers crossed!


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

hi 6ers, busy munching so only 1 finger to type, afternoon!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2011)

Good afternoon D. 80 mph winds here. Just a bit over freezing outside. Snow in the forecast. Should be a lovely day to trim some fine herb.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I cycled down to a client this morning (took me around 40 minutes as it was on the other side of Amsterdam) and boy was it windy. Luckily I had 5 minutes to get myself together. Just trimmed some more DOG mesen. It's totally pishin it doon here.......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2011)

35f/2c here right now and 96% RH.
Foggy out there, too.
77f/25c in the growbox.
Time to make some herbal fog in my room...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Good afternoon D. 80 mph winds here. Just a bit over freezing outside. Snow in the forecast. Should be a lovely day to trim some fine herb.


I want to go to the snow!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I want to go to the snow!!!!!


Nooooo! No snow!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 1, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm not sure if it it's temperature induced on the C4/Casey.
> I did notice the leaves turning to a dark blue (indigo) tint as the temperatures in the growbox dropped.
> I didn't notice any purpling on mine in the calyx areas, but I haven't looked at it yet like that.
> I only snagged some early buds off of it to sample it, so I have yet to break into a mature bud.
> ...


Windy as hell here, too, right now. Sounds like the whole planet is under siege.

I had some purpling on my C4xCB, and I was told it was probably from the Shishka on the C4 side... BUT, Caseyband has potential in that neck of the woods, too, so who knows (and I have a Headband pheno). My temps didn't get all that low, tho... I had no purpling on the Cheese from that round, which is normally a good indication of where my nighttime temps are at.

Got a wicked cold this morning. No bong rips for me  Just might have to make a trip to the club for the first time in a long time to pick up some edibles. A heavy indica stone would be grand right about now...


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm, interesting? Here's a branch I just pulled. Maybe I will reveg this girl.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 1, 2011)

Whoa! You definitely have more of the Shishka in yours. Looks like it's gonna be a good smoke! Nice job, Duchie


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 1, 2011)

I love my 600, this is my first grow ever, and damn I like


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanx guys for the advice...do I need to slowly reduce the time down to avoid flowering?

Nice looking stuff all, Hornet what strain u have there, is it the Killing Fields you germed?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2011)

10 plants, oh yea, two are white russians. Just bought a new 100 gallon reservoir which now supports one end of my tray. $65 livestock watering tank from he agricultural supply depot. Botanicare 100 gal. would run $200 or more in a hydro shop.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx guys for the advice...do I need to slowly reduce the time down to avoid flowering?


Don't worry about it. The only thing that'll make them flower is 13 hours or less of light.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2011)

I run my lights on a 16/8 schedule. I've noticed that after about twelve or thirteen hours my plants are already starting to shut down for the day and get a bit droopy. I think they are saying, 'it's time for sleep, we've had a hard day growing'...at least that's what I take it as. Some strains it's really noticable, my og18 starts to droop after about twelve hours.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Bassman, my thoughts exactly, is that killing fields? I'm about to take my critical kali mist apart and jar her up, smells very much like killing fields, taste too.

A little tip if anyone is interested. I now wear a glove on the hand I use to hold my girls while trimming them but for those who don't wear gloves. Try rubbing your hands with some cooking oil the next time you clean up, it removes the resin much better than alcohol.

One of the herijuanas has popped I think she? will be ready for planting tomorrow. The four plants I have under my lights are feminized and in three gallon smart pots and I have two cuttings of the og18 that I hope will be ready to put into 12/12 in two weeks. I'm starting to lean towards growing more plants in smaller pots so I can fit more plants under one light, more like a sog method which I have no experience with at all so I need some help please from those who use the sog method of growing. I'm thinking nine plants in one gallon grow bags under each light. Is that do-able? And how in the ganja gods name do you get a plant to not side branch and basically get a bud on a stick? I'm clueless.

Edit. I'm also thinking I want to start growing some more of the strains I've collected compliments of the seed fairy so I'm also thinking of doing straight 12/12 grows since all these seeds are regular seeds. Once I find some decent females I'll take cuttings.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

I would keep that rez covered... you arent worried about algae build up?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Bassman, my thoughts exactly, is that killing fields? I'm about to take my critical kali mist apart and jar her up, smells very much like killing fields, taste too.
> 
> A little tip if anyone is interested. I now wear a glove on the hand I use to hold my girls while trimming them but for those who don't wear gloves. Try rubbing your hands with some cooking oil the next time you clean up, it removes the resin much better than alcohol.
> 
> One of the herijuanas has popped I think she? will be ready for planting tomorrow. The four plants I have under my lights are feminized and in three gallon smart pots and I have two cuttings of the og18 that I hope will be ready to put into 12/12 in two weeks. I'm starting to lean towards growing more plants in smaller pots so I can fit more plants under one light, more like a sog method which I have no experience with at all so I need some help please from those who use the sog method of growing. I'm thinking nine plants in one gallon grow bags under each light. Is that do-able? And how in the ganja gods name do you get a plant to not side branch and basically get a bud on a stick? I'm clueless.



In your opinion, which would you rather smoke, the Killing Fields, or the acapulco?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2011)

I have 4 airstones running off an 8 watt pump in there which pretty much suppresses all algae. It looks like a jacuzzi. My previous res was almost as exposed and no algae grew there. The tray is another matter where light hits it, but it's shady enough that not much grows there either. I may cover the res anyway just to minimize evaporation.



billcollector99 said:


> I would keep that rez covered... you arent worried about algae build up?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I have 4 airstones running off an 8 watt pump in there which pretty much suppresses all algae. It looks like a jacuzzi. My previous res was almost as exposed and no algae grew there. The tray is another matter where light hits it, but it's shady enough that not much grows there either. I may cover the res anyway just to minimize evaporation.


awesome!! Sounds like I need a better airpump


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a minor upgrade with big impact. I don't use H2O2, or any other tank treatment. Massive oxygenation keeps my system sweet.
I guess I meant 12 watts, this is what I use. 
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=ecoplus+eco+air+4&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10644983372132452160&sa=X&ei=V9vXTsPsC8ea2AXgt-S3Dg&ved=0CEUQ8wIwAQ


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2011)

Bill, I haven't grown the acapulco, it's colombian. I would go with the colombian. It seems to have more body than the killing fields, more of an earthy full flavor versus the lighter sweeter killing fields. It's also a stronger stone. I don't know if all the seeds are the same, all I do know is this fits into the top three of my personal preferences along with arjan's haze#1 and sour cream.


----------



## genuity (Dec 1, 2011)

starting to construct my new grow rooms,pics soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Bill, I haven't grown the acapulco, it's colombian. I would go with the colombian. It seems to have more body than the killing fields, more of an earthy full flavor versus the lighter sweeter killing fields. It's also a stronger stone. I don't know if all the seeds are the same, all I do know is this fits into the top three of my personal preferences along with arjan's haze#1 and sour cream.


 My apologies, for some reason i thought that you were growing the same APG as me.

Been thinking that for at least 4 months now, lol.

Glad i finally understand 

That colombian sounds real nice. How long did you flower it for?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I have 4 airstones running off an 8 watt pump in there which pretty much suppresses all algae. It looks like a jacuzzi. My previous res was almost as exposed and no algae grew there. The tray is another matter where light hits it, but it's shady enough that not much grows there either. I may cover the res anyway just to minimize evaporation.


 what air-stones do you use? The ones I have are shitty!!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3813197


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Just been to a modern Classical gig. Very small it was, 4 Dutch girls with various violins, bass thing....very strange. Thought I was in a cartoon at one point the noise where that weird....hard to explain but def like watching the score to a horror film or a cartoon at times....freaky deaky.

Anyway, just popping in to catch up on the ramblings.

Peace, DST


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 1, 2011)

Chopped and screwed.. straight out the room..

* 




** Day 60
Alright guys/girls..

I took way to much pics




..this aint even half .. i think i'll invest in one of those cams real soon ,shoots some good shots and hd vid..
Anyway, i chopped one of the cheese plants today,one of those in the 20ltr ones ,i'll be chopping one more tonight or tomorrow.
The sour d looks like its 70 days plus and that ? small plant whichs has some solid nugs but there bone dry to touch? but have an hazey type of smell..., the roms are turning a shade of red/pink ,the bigger one more than the other and smells nice and diesely.. Not the same as the sour d but similar in a way..
The LmX 's are doing ok getting a a stronger scent now nothing cheesey at all more fruity-melons smell.. Like the bud structure too..
I found 2 males out of my 3 diesel ryders, more than likely these will be binned as not to sure about autos, these flowered real early to me .. who knows i may give em away ..
Well have to pot up the c-99s,sage,lm#2, pkX herijuana , Jack herer and a few other cuts that have been waiting awhile in the veg area.. 

Cool Enjoy the pics ..



**




*
***




*
* *​*




** Attached Thumbnails* *  *


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 1, 2011)

What I use: cheap and effective

http://htgsupply.com/Product-Sunleave's-2in-Oxystone.asp



bassman999 said:


> what air-stones do you use? The ones I have are shitty!!
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3813197


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanx, Ill get some


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought I posted earlier thanking all for the advice on vegging hrs, but dont see it.
Thanx all for the help!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2011)

*Weed Wars* on discovery channel at 10:00 p.m. eastern time.

Nice bud pr0n


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 1, 2011)

I think the seed plant went ten weeks but the clone I grew finished in eight and the clone a friend has going will finish in eight. I have an acapulco gold bean but I've yet to grow her.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> *Weed Wars* on discovery channel at 10:00 p.m. eastern time.
> 
> Nice bud pr0n
> 
> ...


Yeah im gonna watch it too!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2011)

Never saw that b4. Watched it for the 1st time 2nite.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> *Weed Wars* on discovery channel at 10:00 p.m. eastern time.
> 
> Nice bud pr0n
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed it! It was a bit overly dramatic at times but I enjoyed the personalities of the various people involved as well as their daily activities. I was glad they include the farmers in the show. That dude was cranking some dank in dirt, straight rockin it out, that was pretty sweet.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Never saw that b4. Watched it for the 1st time 2nite.


Tonight's show was the premier....and harborside lost.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Tonight's show was the premier....and harborside lost.
> 
> 
> cof


Finally have something new that'd be cool to watch, and I have forsworn the mental cripple-age of the Cathode Demon...
...sigh...
Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit watching TV...

(_*hope it makes it to xfinity.net, or hulu, or netflix soon*_)

[video=youtube;VmW-ScmGRMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmW-ScmGRMA[/video]

***Today is my 8-month anniversary of no TV (April 1st was the day I unplugged), and I continue to feel liberated!*
I feel like freakin' Neo, and shit


***here's a link to the discovery channel's weed wars page:

*http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/*







And a little Phunk Junkeez:
"The Quest"
_**I have no idea why the original uploader of this vid thought this was Insane Clown Posse... *_
[video=youtube;7dS0DlGItSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dS0DlGItSk[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Dec 2, 2011)

I cut cable 2 years ago now... it was tough at first, but with hulu and a shit ton of bookmarks I only miss a couple things. I tend to watch an entire series in a row, but for the most part I'm only a day or two out from the premiere night of an episode. I cut the cord the day I looked at my dvr and I had over 100 unwatched shows.

I don't pirate much but if HBO doesn't give me a choice to pay their asses for online content (Why can't I pay for HBO to Go À la carte) I want to be legal, I don't like stealing... but HBO makes me do it.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Frosty indeed. You leaving them much longer buster? Xmas treats in store for you.


I will more than likely let the 2 plants that i have posted pics of go another week or two. The other 6 are about 7-10 days behind. I am getting ready to start another 12 seeds tomorrow. I grow 12/12 from seed so i usually wait about 5-6 weeks before i start the next batch. I have been growing for 4 years and i have never tried cloning yet. I think i will try a few clones with the next batch. I only have like 25 more seeds of this strain and i am wanting to keep it around for awhile.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Noice, have you tried creating more seeds? I do a bit of 12/12ing myself and it's quite a nice growing method. Cloning is dead simple and I think if you have been growing that long you'll get your thimbs round it no problem. If you got a good strain a clone can root itself in a cup of water on a windows ledge!! cloning can be that easy.

ANyway, I am sure there are loads of peeps thatll give you help here at RIU. Or you could go down the re-veg route with one of your current girls and then make her into a bushy mom...but then you require that 2nd veg area. Ah well, choices choices....



buster7467 said:


> I will more than likely let the 2 plants that i have posted pics of go another week or two. The other 6 are about 7-10 days behind. I am getting ready to start another 12 seeds tomorrow. I grow 12/12 from seed so i usually wait about 5-6 weeks before i start the next batch. I have been growing for 4 years and i have never tried cloning yet. I think i will try a few clones with the next batch. I only have like 25 more seeds of this strain and i am wanting to keep it around for awhile.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres PlushBerry Day 49 since 12/12






























And Kandy Kush 12/12 From Seed on day 96 Ready For Chop?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

bump......top drawer as expected Dre!!!!


dr green dre said:


> Chopped and screwed.. straight out the room..
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 2, 2011)

No i have not had the chance to create more seeds. I don't have any other seeds than the cross i made. I really need to order some more seeds. I really like growing 12/12 from seed without veg. I usually get an ounce per plant and since it is just for myself it seems the quickest way for me to do it. The only thing i don't like about growing 12/12 from seed is the time frame between the first one being ready to chop and then having to wait sometimes 3 weeks to get all of them finished. I like the idea of clones because you can pretty much count on them finishing up at the same time.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Check the dude taking the bong at 46 and 52 seconds.......yeh baby, I wonder who that is....lol
http://www.konbini.com/j-y-etais-smoking#/i-was-there-smoking

EDIT: and the Dutch woman who only smokes hashish is the lady who was arrested, Mila, who has the pollinator company.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Check the dude taking the bong at 46 and 52 seconds.......yeh baby, I wonder who that is....lol
> http://www.konbini.com/j-y-etais-smoking#/i-was-there-smoking
> 
> EDIT: and the Dutch woman who only smokes hashish is the lady who was arrested, Mila, who has the pollinator company.


Man i wish i could go there just one time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, D 
Way cool stuff!
I loved the two Japanese guys reacting to the questions.
Says it all.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 2, 2011)

Would someone please translate this for me?

(C4 x CB) x (CC x L)

lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

it's a new cross that is being tested for Breeders Boutique, C4 is a calizhar phene (i think,) CB is Casey Band, CC is cheery cheese, L is livers. And it's called Sour Cherry by all accounts.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> it's a new cross that is being tested for Breeders Boutique, C4 is a calizhar phene (i think,) CB is Casey Band, CC is cheery cheese, L is livers. And it's called Sour Cherry by all accounts.


Thanks, sounds quite exotic. I think I will put them to the test!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 2, 2011)

As an old hippie watching that video, thank you dst for posting it, all I could think was, this is the way it's supposed to be in the world of weed. The way I thought it would be by 1976, silly me. I could feel the vibes of the place through the video and before I die I have to make it across the pond to amsterdam to experience the whole thing in person. A dream come true for any serious weed person. Note to self, don't forget lottery tickets for saturday's drawing.

Anyway, the final total from my five plants is nineteen ounces. The critical kali mist didn't look like much once chopped and hanging but the buds came out fairly dense for an eighty percent sativa plant and the final weight for her was over four ounces. Vaporized a bag and for just drying it tastes and smells very much like killing fields but with a heavier stone. I think this will be really nice after a cure.

Critical Kali Mist


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Those look like logs of fire!!!

Beautiful HU


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

glad you enjoyed it headsup!!!! it was fun being there and representing (just think all those folks that saw the 600 Club sticker, lol.) They cut the bit out in the video just after blowing smoke out I managed to get a Club 600 and a peace sign up in there...the buggers. t'was fun until the police turned up, lmfao. But hey, even they were cool in their own way.


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> glad you enjoyed it headsup!!!! it was fun being there and representing (just think all those folks that saw the 600 Club sticker, lol.) They cut the bit out in the video just after blowing smoke out I managed to get a Club 600 and a peace sign up in there...the buggers. t'was fun until the police turned up, lmfao. But hey, even they were cool in their own way.


way coo D,like headsup said,i got to go to one of these.
i just gots to get to the dam first.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2011)

Way cool vid DST, thanks. Heads Up, I'm thinking of putting aside a part of my harvests to help get me there for next year. Maybe we could meet up? Who know's.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 2, 2011)

Loving the 600 prOn!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

My Pre-98 Bubba is getting close to her chop


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 2, 2011)

So far ive had a 100% Clone rate everything ive cloned sproated roots unless i threw it away due to space issues. Im pretty happy my method works  Anyway
My 3 Romulan clones are in Veg going to be transplanted later today. The Rom Mom is in the Flowering room i believe shes on day 6 or 7 just starting to show.
Im finally getting space in my Veg room but flowering will soon be packed lol hmm Thinking what to pop next makes my head spin. I have so many seeds from so many friends and companies i dont know what to do lol plus with Christmas coming im ordering a Dog pack for sure, and possibly one of these Deep Psychosis, DPQ, or Engineers Dream............. SIGH IM A FUCKING SEED ADDICT lol i also want Sannie Seeds Killing Field, and Cheeseberry Haze....................... Fuck i need to stop looking at these websites im driving myself crazy


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 2, 2011)

just another addiction 
we start out addicted to weed 
then weed an growin 
next weed growin and seeds 
its just the order of things 
you are not the lone ranger 

my question is whuts next ?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

bits and bob from the journal....

Friday night funk.
















Peace,

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

HAn't popped in in a fair while and bam, lots of lovelies as per normal. Great work chaps and chapesses if there are any, i can never keep track, i know i'm male, that i know for sure. Just harvested my cheese and romulan last night, romulan was a very very very very very very very very very very very very very leafy affair, took 45 minutes to trim just a small plant, but has given me a whole saucepan of sugar leaves for the bucket 

Cheese followed by Dog DST? Top one looks cheesey but i'm not 100% on the other 2


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 2, 2011)

*Xmas compo update*

So i can confirm that they'll be 3 caterogies for the competion so you can get prepaired from now.
*1: Xmas related madness
2: December bud /porn shot
3:The club 600 pic of the year*

The prizes are still being finalized at the moment but believe me when i say its going to worth entering , lots of seeds and goodies up for grabs,t-shirts and a few other bits in the goodie bags..

Stay tuned for the details on when to post and where..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got word from my dad back in Alaska that my mom is back in the hospital and not expected to make it.
She's 84 and had been diagnosed 6 years ago with Multi System Atrophy, a bad form of Parkinson's that's slowly shuts down the body's autonomic functions.
When they told her about it, they said people her age don't usually last but 3 to 5 years, so she showed tham bastards by making it 6 years.
But she's not conscious and on a respirator now, and has a Living Will, and the doctors have told my dad that it's not looking good for her to make it.
Am flying up to be with my dad in a few hours, and hopefully my mom will still be alive when I get there.
But I'll be offline for a while, though I'll lurk, I may not feel like posting for a while.
If you love someone... tell them.. and tell them often.

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2011)

I love you DoobieBrother. Godspeed to you my friend. Hope you get to give mom one last kiss.

My heart will be traveling with you brother.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Peace and best wishes to you and your family Doobz, never a nice thing to read, but always good to hear of someone showing the doctors what is what. A strong determined woman by the sounds of it. I'm not usually one for sentiment and the likes, but as jigfresh states, my heart will be with you (even typing it seems strange)


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

It is never easy to lose a loved one, especially ones mother. I pray that you have the support you need to stand strong during a tough time.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep yer chin up Doobie, we all love ya! Sounds like yer Moms has had a good innings, but it's nver easy whatever the circumstance. Peace and love to you and your family.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

it's Livers, DOG, then Casey Jones the bottom pic.


tip top toker said:


> HAn't popped in in a fair while and bam, lots of lovelies as per normal. Great work chaps and chapesses if there are any, i can never keep track, i know i'm male, that i know for sure. Just harvested my cheese and romulan last night, romulan was a very very very very very very very very very very very very very leafy affair, took 45 minutes to trim just a small plant, but has given me a whole saucepan of sugar leaves for the bucket
> 
> Cheese followed by Dog DST? Top one looks cheesey but i'm not 100% on the other 2





dr green dre said:


> *Xmas compo update*
> 
> So i can confirm that they'll be 3 caterogies for the competion so you can get prepaired from now.
> *1: Xmas related madness
> ...


Sounds like it'll be a blast. Get yer thinking caps on people and entries prepared, otherwise santa will not be visiting you this Xmas!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Livers you say? Looks very much like cheese but with really really frosty leaves. Not grown it myself, got a cherry cheese x livers or two from Don but yet to give em a run.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

livers is not so much up but more body, and i think fruitier than exo, but everyone has their own nose. I think I prefer the exo just because it gets my brain mash up. lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 2, 2011)

Peace, brother doob.

Thinking warm thoughts for you and yours.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha, possibly due to how many exo i've harvested and smoked one after the other, but i've still not grown a strain which satisfies me like exo does, rather a bad thing i think  Exo is like a dragon, everything else like peach cobbler


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 2, 2011)

doob-i dont know you you dont know me 
may his grace fall upon you and your luved ones 
look to the creator for your support and
and i hope the creator supplies you the strenth to be there for the others 

even if she is not concious make sure nutin but positive is said around her 
its not being able to interact we dont know if they can hear and acknowledge -please keep that in mind 


and when its time for you mother to be called 
it only means she is there forever for you in another place 
she will help to look over you and be waiting for you 
for we will all be called one day 
stay strong and walk in his light


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Good vibes for the Doobster all round. NICE!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2011)

Doob we ALL here on the 600 are behind you and hope for the best!! Have a safe trip brother!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 2, 2011)

I wanna be part of club 600...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I wanna be part of club 600...


Well, welcome  ... Not muhc of a criteria to memebership other than a 600 and a love of the feline race, that last bit i may have made up, but it'll get you in my good books


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 2, 2011)

Doobie, tell her you're coming in your thoughts, hopefully you will get to say your goodbyes in person. Try to remember that this too is a part of life and we don't know what's after this if anything but maybe this is hell and when we die we are finally released from the madness to find peace of mind?

Our thoughts and for those who pray, our prayers will be with you and yours too.

Peace Doobie.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 2, 2011)

> just another addiction
> we start out addicted to weed
> then weed an growin
> next weed growin and seeds
> ...


 
i got it 


next order of protocol gota be makin seeds fosure


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2011)

Much love coming from my way brother. You're in my thoughts. My condolences to your family, may you all stay close and be strong together. 

 Duchie


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey guys, I just got word from my dad back in Alaska that my mom is back in the hospital and not expected to make it.
> She's 84 and had been diagnosed 6 years ago with Multi System Atrophy, a bad form of Parkinson's that's slowly shuts down the body's autonomic functions.
> When they told her about it, they said people her age don't usually last but 3 to 5 years, so she showed tham bastards by making it 6 years.
> But she's not conscious and on a respirator now, and has a Living Will, and the doctors have told my dad that it's not looking good for her to make it.
> ...


Keep your head up Doobie i had no idea how much we had in common with our moms. My mom has Huntingtons Diesese she is just getting to the point were Social Services is stepping in and making us put her in assisted living. All will be good in the end Doobie


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2011)

Marijuana Gold Rush is premiering on National Geographic Channel at 9:00 eastern


cof


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Marijuana Gold Rush is premiering on National Geographic Channel at 9:00 eastern
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for the tip, watching it now!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 2, 2011)

How close do you guys usually run your 6's in flowering? Just curious what different distances you guys are at..


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info cof, i am watching it now. Man i wish that the entire country would accept the medical use of MJ.


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 2, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> How close do you guys usually run your 6's in flowering? Just curious what different distances you guys are at..


 It depends, but I try to get my plants within 5-10 inches.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 2, 2011)

bud7144 said:


> It depends, but I try to get my plants within 5-10 inches.


 *
Yeah same here, im at 6 to 8 inches, just depends on how cool they are at that certain time and some strains can handle the light intensity better than others.

I have a question for you HASH makers! I wanna make some bubble hash, this will be my first time, question is should i dry my trim first or just put it in a bag and put it in the freezer?*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> How close do you guys usually run your 6's in flowering? Just curious what different distances you guys are at..


I'm running a bare bulb, and i am about 16" away from my canopy


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Yeah same here, im at 6 to 8 inches, just depends on how cool they are at that certain time and some strains can handle the light intensity better than others.*
> 
> *I have a question for you HASH makers! I wanna make some bubble hash, this will be my first time, question is should i dry my trim first or just put it in a bag and put it in the freezer?*


Dry trim gives better results.

I have open reflectors and 12"-14" is as close as I can get without burn.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2011)

I run the air cooled hood about 6-8" and the bare bulb about 12". Right now there a few that are meant for breeding sitting about 12-14" from a bare 1000w HPs bulb 

And I agree with COF, dry trim works better.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *
> Yeah same here, im at 6 to 8 inches, just depends on how cool they are at that certain time and some strains can handle the light intensity better than others.
> 
> I have a question for you HASH makers! I wanna make some bubble hash, this will be my first time, question is should i dry my trim first or just put it in a bag and put it in the freezer?*


Use dry trim, skip the bubble and get some dry ice, make some kief. So much cleaner and simpler than using water and ice.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey guys, I just got word from my dad back in Alaska that my mom is back in the hospital and not expected to make it.
> She's 84 and had been diagnosed 6 years ago with Multi System Atrophy, a bad form of Parkinson's that's slowly shuts down the body's autonomic functions.
> When they told her about it, they said people her age don't usually last but 3 to 5 years, so she showed tham bastards by making it 6 years.
> But she's not conscious and on a respirator now, and has a Living Will, and the doctors have told my dad that it's not looking good for her to make it.
> ...


Sorry about that Doob, I lost my Mom not even a full year ago to Cancer. Its tough bro, but keep your chin up and be safe. I will pray for you and your family. Be strong Doob!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Use dry trim, skip the bubble and get some dry ice, make some kief. So much cleaner and simpler than using water and ice.


*Yeah? Cleaner and simpler sounds nice! Is there a thread on how to do it?
*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Yeah? Cleaner and simpler sounds nice! Is there a thread on how to do it?
> *


[video=youtube;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## Majik260 (Dec 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Use dry trim, skip the bubble and get some dry ice, make some kief. So much cleaner and simpler than using water and ice.


Maybe simpler but you get more green in your product, but your right much simpler and proble the best way to get the most product out of your trim. IMO though bubble hash with fresh frozen trim is the way to go, having the trim fresh and frozen stops the leaf material from breaking up while stirring causing micro leaf particles to get through the screens and into your hash. You only want trichomes to fall through the screen. Less green = more concentrated product = more THC = more baked!


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 2, 2011)

Majik260 said:


> Maybe simpler but you get more green in your product, but your right much simpler and proble the best way to get the most product out of your trim. IMO though bubble hash with fresh frozen trim is the way to go, having the trim fresh and frozen stops the leaf material from breaking up while stirring causing micro leaf particles to get through the screens and into your hash. You only want trichomes to fall through the screen. Less green = more concentrated product = more THC = more baked!


 Yea ive though of trying dry ice but i love my hash. Eventually when i have enough trim ill give keif making a try. I love my Bubble though this run im saving everything and running it at once. Hoping to get 4-5 freezer bags full if not more(Popcorn buds and all) Romulan should produce some Frosty leaves as well and shes a big mother plant so i should be good


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2011)

I use a pollen press to turn the kief into hash...
if you use a smaller micron size bag, there is very little green in your kief.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Funny, I find that wet trim produces greener end water, I treid subcools method and went back to my own with dried trim. I imagine that with dry trim the chlorophyl has already broken down and as such when mixed is then not released into the water....

you can always tell i think how good the bubble is with the colour of the water.

I like to freeze water in trays (the carry out trays you get from chinese/indonesian places) then you get large chunks of ice, smash that up with a hammer and it gives you more shard like pieces. I use this with regular ice dispensed from fridge.

Just my experience though. Each to their own.





Majik260 said:


> Maybe simpler but you get more green in your product, but your right much simpler and proble the best way to get the most product out of your trim. IMO though bubble hash with fresh frozen trim is the way to go, having the trim fresh and frozen stops the leaf material from breaking up while stirring causing micro leaf particles to get through the screens and into your hash. You only want trichomes to fall through the screen. Less green = more concentrated product = more THC = more baked!


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I use to make edible's with my trim, but haven't lately. Im getting some killer trim off my Jackpot and dont want it to go to waste. Maybe i'll dry it and chop it fine and put it in my kief box and see how that works im not sure.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

What ever you do Swamp, it'll toat yer nuts off when you smoke it, lol. I got loads of trim I need to use.....must motivate to bubble.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 3, 2011)

Sensi Seed's Super Skunk day 51 under the 600


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 3, 2011)

Bat that looks amazing bro +REP!!

Here's my little dinky closet scrog 16 days into flower, 600 will be up sometime next week! Lets see if I can make this work!!


----------



## BatCave (Dec 3, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Bat that looks amazing bro +REP!!
> 
> Here's my little dinky closet scrog 16 days into flower, 600 will be up sometime next week! Lets see if I can make this work!!
> View attachment 1916879


Thanks man and I will snap some better pics of the 600w tent tomorrow


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

Both you guys have great things going, cheers for sharing. Batcave, hows the Skunk smelling?

FSM - Exo Cheese Vert scrog, nearly done.
















Peace and pancakes,

DST


----------



## BatCave (Dec 3, 2011)

DST, suprisingly she does not smell until her last week of flowering then she will run you out of the garden with her sweet & sour skunk smell. Smells piney for the first 7-8 weeks.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, interesting, the cheese is a skunk no1 and it's got such a bad ass smell from the get go I find. Soon as the pistils are forming the sticky sickly smell arrives.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 3, 2011)

Im thinking my Cheese Quake is Cheese Dom( She looks just like your Exo cheese) she reeks of sweet cheese and shes still in veg. This Bitch was also stretchy in the beginning but with some training shes slowed down. From what i heard Cheese doesnt like super soil but has anybody ran CQ how does she eat?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2011)

It's baking day at my house. Have my butter on the stove slowly clarifying. When finished it's going into the slow cooker for several hours on low, strain and then into the fridge to cool only to be taken out to get to room temp before whipping the rest of the ingredients into the butter and then it's baking time.

Nothin' says lovin' like a good stone baking in the oven. The rest will be seeing some dry ice and my seventy five micron bubble bag, just like the one in the video...thanks bill.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

Good morning. I was playing around with my camera this morning trying to get all artsy fartsy like and ended up with this. I think I should head back to the drawing board. The more I look at this, the more it looks like shit.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 3, 2011)

It seems it has some fungus???


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope. No fungus here.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 3, 2011)

much better on close up. why do you say it looks like shit?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> much better on close up. why do you say it looks like shit?


IDK, maybe it's my imagination.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 3, 2011)

I wouldn't cal it shit till you smoke it & then you'll find out!!!  lol Good luck.


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2011)

under construction:::



the flower room will get panda film this time,they are in the tent till then,with 1800w of hps.........
the veg spot,will get the film also.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> It's baking day at my house. Have my butter on the stove slowly clarifying. When finished it's going into the slow cooker for several hours on low, strain and then into the fridge to cool only to be taken out to get to room temp before whipping the rest of the ingredients into the butter and then it's baking time.
> 
> Nothin' says lovin' like a good stone baking in the oven. The rest will be seeing some dry ice and my seventy five micron bubble bag, just like the one in the video...thanks bill.


 75 might be too small..


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;_6N_OR2XDHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6N_OR2XDHk[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 3, 2011)

genuity said:


> under construction:::
> 
> View attachment 1917154
> View attachment 1917155View attachment 1917156
> ...


Look at you with your Rambo knife!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2011)

Genuity, what are your temps and humidity in that dungeon without any hid lighting running? I'm sure it will all change once you have it up and going. I can't say enough what a luxury it is to have a room to grow in where you aren't confined.

I'm open to suggestions as far as the dry ice issue and micron size but it just seems to me 220 lets too much leaf material through. I also have a 160 and a 120 micron bag.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, what are your temps and humidity in that dungeon without any hid lighting running? I'm sure it will all change once you have it up and going. I can't say enough what a luxury it is to have a room to grow in where you aren't confined.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions as far as the dry ice issue and micron size but it just seems to me 220 lets too much leaf material through. I also have a 160 and a 120 micron bag.


 I ran the 160 bag the first time i ever did it, the kief was perfect, very little green in it. The problem was the bag got clogged after a few oz of trim was done.

I finished with the 220 bag, and didnt notice a major difference from the first run with the 160 bag.

Since you grow mostly sativa dom strains, I would think the 160 bag would be perfect for you.

I also noticed that the smaller micron bags are not built to hold up to the abuse from the dry ice. They freeze and get brittle, and can possibly break.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you get a metal mesh of some sort that's that small and precise to do the job. Maybe even a fine stainless, if that's possible?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Can you get a metal mesh of some sort that's that small and precise to do the job. Maybe even a fine stainless, if that's possible?


Maybe.

I dont know why there is so much hesitation in using the bubble bags?


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 3, 2011)

yes, theats what they make those keif boxs and grinders with right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is my kief from the 220 bag


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 3, 2011)

is that a bud coverd in keif?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

I tried looking for something cloth or synthetic in a fabric store once and the problem I was having it I couldn't identify microns. If I'd ever seen a bubble bag set up close I could guess but otherwise it leaves me unsure. 

dababydroman, I feel like a dope cause I just thought of the screens in my grinder. Doh!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I dont know why there is so much hesitation in using the bubble bags?


 No hesitation bill. It's just something I thought of when you mentioned the dry ice issue with the finer mesh. Just thinking out loud is all.

It's that DIY'er in me. I know you know what I'm talking about. I've seen your work.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a full 8 bag set of bubblebags, and I LOVE them. I haven't done a dry shake with a 220 bag... but that is a damned good idea. I normally just use all 8 bags, 2-4 oz at a time (sweetleaf and popcorns and trimmings), and I gotta say I have had 5-6 good grades of hash totalling 17.3 grams from 52.5 grams of trimmings and such. I was happy with that, cuz I took the throwaway and made butter... and the world was all good.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 3, 2011)

how do you clean out clogged bubble bags?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> how do you clean out clogged bubble bags?


I hand wash mine with Dawn dishwashing detergent.


cof


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 3, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> how do you clean out clogged bubble bags?


I would have to agree with Curious Old Fart... Dawn dish soap. Don't be greedy... just wash it out.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> how do you clean out clogged bubble bags?


 get a 5 gal bucket dump rubbing alchol in it and was the screens in that then rinse in cold water not hot water hot will make it sticky


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

ive ben doing this for years just did it last night but i wash mine out after every use for 200 bucks a set i want them to last


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I tried looking for something cloth or synthetic in a fabric store once and the problem I was having it I couldn't identify microns. If I'd ever seen a bubble bag set up close I could guess but otherwise it leaves me unsure.
> 
> dababydroman, I feel like a dope cause I just thought of the screens in my grinder. Doh!


 ebay has rolls and pre cut sheets of about any micron u want


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

method2mymadness said:


> ebay has rolls and pre cut sheets of about any micron u want


 What do they call it? Is it silk screen or something else?


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> What do they call it? Is it silk screen or something else?


 this will get u pointed in the right direction
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=micron+screen&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 3, 2011)

they're not 200 a set anymore... i scored mine off ebay for 50 bux... 8 bag set.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for those links. So how do you think these might work?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIEVE-12-200-Micron-Screen-FITS-5-GAL-PAIL-COPEPOD-CULTURE-CORALS-Reef-Tank-/150700316510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231670575e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120-MICRON-SIEVE-SCREEN-STACKABLE-GROW-COPEPODS-DAPHNIA-MYSID-MYSIS-MOINA-LARVAE-/160670614734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2568b704ce


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> they're not 200 a set anymore... i scored mine off ebay for 50 bux... 8 bag set.


ya those 50 dollar sets dnt do shit honestly get a pair of payload bags 220 160 90 73 25 and then let me know if u like the 50 dollar sets u get what u pay for in my opinion not tryin to rip on u


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

and yes a nice pair of bags will run u 150 to 250 bucks depends on size and brand i payed 225 for mine out the door
u can find them cheaper on ebay sometimes 100 to 150


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 3, 2011)

mine are from Grow Light Direct... I have all those micron sizes... 8 bags in total... 5 gallon size... 69 bux shipped. And I love em.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is what I got...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never really used bubble bags, but want to buy a set. My buddy also wants a set... you think it's possible to buy an 8 bag set like that and have me just take half and him half?

Not like I'll be missing something with 4 of them gone eh?


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I've never really used bubble bags, but want to buy a set. My buddy also wants a set... you think it's possible to buy an 8 bag set like that and have me just take half and him half?
> 
> Not like I'll be missing something with 4 of them gone eh?


 one of u guys are going to be screwed u both need a 220 bag at least but if u bought a 8 bag set and a extra 220 it would work


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

What's the 220 bag for?

EDIT: Do I need it to make the dry ice keif. That's all I'm looking to do.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> mine are from Grow Light Direct... I have all those micron sizes... 8 bags in total... 5 gallon size... 69 bux shipped. And I love em.


 i just dnt like the cheap ones have bout sevral sets of cheap to try and no go for me i usally run like 5 pounds a trim at a time in a tub then to paint strainer then 220 bag and so on with the cheap one was getting an ounce n half maybe when i switched to my payload wich have a true micron size unlike the cheap ones it shows couple padges or more back i had a pick of my last run think it was like 170 grams last night did a hudge run well all day yesterday anyway and ended up with 3/4 of a pound of straight bubbly hash the stuff when a lighter hits it turns to goo i stand by my payload bags and will never switch tried bubble bags cheap ones etc


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> What's the 220 bag for?
> 
> EDIT: Do I need it to make the dry ice keif. That's all I'm looking to do.


 no u do not for dry ice kief if ur making bubble hash with water yes its ur work bag that the trim goes in


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, what are your temps and humidity in that dungeon without any hid lighting running? I'm sure it will all change once you have it up and going. I can't say enough what a luxury it is to have a room to grow in where you aren't confined.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions as far as the dry ice issue and micron size but it just seems to me 220 lets too much leaf material through. I also have a 160 and a 120 micron bag.


temps/humid is at 65f/35%
yes,ill be able to make this room,without haveing to worry about takeing it down,anytime soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm so jealous. I can't even tell you.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

dnt u love new rooms ime about to transplant and fill my new room tonight will post pics if i get to it maybe tomorrow morning might do it all
my shit is dialed got the 600 an 1000 fired up temps are 68 and humidity 35 turn my fan to medium it goes to 40 percent humidity and 72 degrees might run it on medium


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;hD1dw3wcENI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD1dw3wcENI[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

ok for u guys with tray experiance ime getting a 4x8 tray to put my pots in and run the run off to a rubbermaid tub......
ok do they messure the 4x8 from the bottom edges or the top outer lip part?? anyone know


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so jealous. I can't even tell you.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


haha,its all good
i never had a veg spot this big befor,it will be fun.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

i do cold water extraction but for all u dry icers check these out whos going to buy them and test them lol????????
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=dry+ice+extractor+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=dry+ice+extraction&_rdc=1


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 3, 2011)

Run bho!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Run bho!!!


ol'dab head
one day ill be dabbin,my rod into some sticky


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2011)

Fuck *vangaurd tv*


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

I just picked up 2 cans of vector. I need to get them going. Yo gnome!!! what kind of piece should I get for smoking bho? I heard skillets aren't very good... I just don't know. What you like bro?

Also, wild thing, one of the plants I cut yesterday is dripping water out the branch nubs I left. It looks like it's crying.  

EDIT: Is that you in the video. That's a fat fucking dab! I need little things like a match head, lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 3, 2011)

honestly. i enjoy dabbn from a curve more than a dome! small pieces with less diffusion are key for the taste of BHO!.. enjoy! 

Yesir,thats me. thats my tube channel!


----------



## jdro (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I just picked up 2 cans of vector. I need to get them going. Yo gnome!!! what kind of piece should I get for smoking bho? I heard skillets aren't very good... I just don't know. What you like bro?
> 
> Also, wild thing, one of the plants I cut yesterday is dripping water out the branch nubs I left. It looks like it's crying.
> 
> EDIT: Is that you in the video. That's a fat fucking dab! I need little things like a match head, lol


I like a dome its gotta be a titanium nail though. I like curves to, depending on how stable the bho determines the piece i use. The really stable stuff that wont stick to a dabber i just drop bombs on the curve. I picked up this pyrology piece as a oil only rig and i fucking love it. check this .12

[youtube]9Cc28jjSq9w[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2011)

Boo hoo, I whacked my bong off of my night table in the middle of the night thursday, it died a fast death but it's risen back to life thanks to some foil tape. Hope to have my new one sometime next week.

I like that 150 steel mesh micron screen that looks like it would work nicely and hold up for a while.

For you bubble bag users. I don't mix my trim in the bags, I dump it all into a five gallon bucket, mix till I can't stand it any longer and then dump the whole mixture into the bubble bags and start the draining process. Much less wear and tear on your bags and just plain easier to mix your trim without the bags in the way.

Jig, a 220 bag is more or less a crap catching bag, it removes most of the trim.

Edit...butter has reached room temp, time to make the cookies.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

all the stuff i have tried gave me a sore head.......did get me super high though. Love your bong videos, very nice gnome g!


GNOME GROWN said:


> Run bho!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2011)

There's that bong word again, I have a picture for that word.

A couple of pics of my butter and then the dough, any comments on the color? This is my second attempt at making something remotely edible. My lady got of whiff of the butter cooking and almost puked. I admit it's not the greatest of smells. Anyway the dough smells and tastes way better than my first attempt at an edible. I clarified the butter first and it makes a big difference.

I'll be baking in about an hour or so.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2011)

The butter and dough look good to me....my heart sank when I saw your bong. 

You reminded me that I have to bake a tube. Pictures to follow.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 3, 2011)

ROOTS ANYONE my new set of bubbas 1 week from going into dirt lama shit tea and cann rhizotonic couldnt be happier these things are blinding white and thick


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 3, 2011)

First batch of cookies are about to go into the oven.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Oj5Jsi2dlIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj5Jsi2dlIo[/video]

[video=youtube;-h3ynPZEOM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h3ynPZEOM4[/video]





[video=youtube;xNgPwTcM6ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNgPwTcM6ek[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2011)

Long, busy day today getting things sorted in the flower tent and moving plants around. Here's some pics I took of the flower tent, veg tent and some root pr0n, hehe.

I put the four that were vegging in RDWC into the flower tent RDWC system, fastened some wire to the walls to tie the plants back as they grow, plumbed everything. I moved the plants that were vegging in the E&F system over to the veg RDWC tent, changed the water in the res and added some fresh veg nutes. The flower system is just plain water right now but I'll add nutes tomorrow. I'm just too damn tired right now to do anything else.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2011)

Cannabutter cookies
tube from the refrigerator

sliced while cold

placed on baking sheet

flattened with a floured fork

baked

and so am I



cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2011)

These are where my males go once I select the ones I want pollen from. I made them from Pieces of ducting and caps from the hardware store. That's a 68W 2700K CFL hanging vertically from the cap of each one and this set up works great. I want to get a couple pieces and connect them to make another one of these that's bigger in diameter and put an LED panel in it for the females to go in after they're pollenated but haven't had time yet.

The LED lights give super dense buds btw. The plants didn't get very big and didn't look like they had a whole lot on them but the buds are rock solid and heavy for their size so the yield was considerably more than I thought it looke like it was going to be.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 3, 2011)

What's up fellow 600 watter peeps? Here's some pics of day 20 of flower. Come roll tru to my thread show some love I'll rep back. Thanks & Stay Lit. 


View attachment 1918549View attachment 1918547View attachment 1918546View attachment 1918544View attachment 1918543


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> [video=youtube;hD1dw3wcENI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD1dw3wcENI[/video]


There he is! Nice rip bro as always and sweet glass!


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Sunday to all......is all I got this morgen. PEace, DST


----------



## jdog12420 (Dec 4, 2011)

can someone tell me whats wrong ???


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 4, 2011)

anyone use a sulfur burner to combat pm


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

i've had the very same thing happening to one of mine recently jdog, limp leaves, edged curling inward and looking basically like it is giving up. This was just after I put the particular plant into a larger pot. I gave the thing a proper good flushing and the new growth seems to have come through okay, the rest is still looking a bit sad but I can get over that. I am still trying to nail the problem down though, pissin me off.



jdog12420 said:


> View attachment 1918629View attachment 1918628
> can someone tell me whats wrong ???


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

i think fdd used one of them...jigfresh looked into one as well I am sure.


method2mymadness said:


> anyone use a sulfur burner to combat pm


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

Couldn't that "Cupping" be from nute burn? I had one do it recently to after feeding and I just flushed her out and she recovered but those leaves never did..


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

Leaves gain colour back, but tend not to repair themselves, so once burnt or damaged they remain damaged. And yes, it probably was due to the substrate being a bit hot but that surprises me, main thing being new growth is coolio.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2011)

jdog12420 said:


> View attachment 1918629View attachment 1918628
> can someone tell me whats wrong ???


over watering?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2011)

method2mymadness said:


> anyone use a sulfur burner to combat pm


If you need one of these, you should prob clean up a bit and get preventative.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Leaves gain colour back, but tend not to repair themselves, so once burnt or damaged they remain damaged. And yes, it probably was due to the substrate being a bit hot but that surprises me, main thing being new growth is coolio.


Yea I think it was the newer growth doing it to me so might be a little different?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 4, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> over watering?


 I was thinking that too. I have a BSB Casey 40 plus days in flower doing that right now. Everybody got fed recently and watered well. She's the only one doing the limp/curly thing. It's organic feed and I didn't go heavy so I doubt it's nute burn so I'm letting her have a bit of drought for now. 

Good morning everyone. Gnome, I always know we're in for a treat when you post one of your vids. Thanks again bro. 

Dez, your setups look great. I've been watching you guys with your water set ups but I have to admit, I know little about how they work. Lot's of knowledge to be had out there so I'm a bit selective what I spend my time on and DWC, RWDC wasn't it. I'm not even sure I know what those acronyms mean. I think it's Direct Water Culture and maybe Remote? DWC, idk. All I can say is it's grabbing my attention more and more lately. I'm really looking forward to seeing how that scrog will work for you. I want to do something like that but with only 1 plant along the back wall, along with my regular plants. Anyway, here's to a good grow for you. May it be trouble free with big rewards.



Edit. WHODAT! lol Good to see you. Was wondering where you been.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 4, 2011)

Ya know Duchie, I've been thinking more and more about that too. RDWC seems to attract peeps who want to grow big fast plants and want to keep their plant numbers down. I wonder though; if I were to just keep my tray constantly flooded, with water constantly recirculating between tray and res, wouldn't it be kind of the same thing? Providing a constant stream of highly oxygenated nutrient solution? Yes/no?

I switched from hydroton to Sunleaves Grow rocks this last cycle and let me tell you guys who use 'ton, TRY THE GROW ROCKS!!!!!!! Here's why:

1) really easy to prepare right out of the bag. Much cleaner product than hydroton.

2) it's heavier than hydroton, so your plants are less likely to tip over in a SOG using small pots.

3) plants grow really well in it, I had a massive yield on my last run.

4) It is VERY easy to recycle. Shake the root ball and it all falls out. Root hairs do not penetrate the rocks. You guys who wash used hydroton know what that means.

5) lastly, it doesn't look like orange balls, more like gray gravel. So if you spill some, it doesn't go off bouncing and rolling all over the place. And if you DO decide to throw some out, it looks like something from the natural world.

Oh, and it might be slightly cheaper than hydroton.

Happy Sunday, 600ers. Spare a thought for brother Doob today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 3 x 6 botanicare tray. The bottom of the tray is 36 x 72. The top lip is 41 x 77. I would guess a 4 x 8 would be similar.



method2mymadness said:


> ok for u guys with tray experiance ime getting a 4x8 tray to put my pots in and run the run off to a rubbermaid tub......
> ok do they messure the 4x8 from the bottom edges or the top outer lip part?? anyone know


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Happy Sunday, 600ers. Spare a thought for brother Doob today.


Thanks for the reminder, let's keep him and his family in our thoughts and prayers.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 4, 2011)

what happend to brother doobie?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> I have a 3 x 6 botanicare tray. The bottom of the tray is 36 x 72. The top lip is 41 x 77. I would guess a 4 x 8 would be similar.


The way dimensions are called out on trays is brand dependent. Some, like botanicare, make them where the inside dimensions are the 3x6, 4x8, etc. Other brands will make them so the overall dimensions are the 3x6,4x8, etc.

You really have to go see one in person before buying one if you are particular or maybe have a specific size space to work with to determine if it will suit your needs.

Thanks Duchie for the kind words and FYI, DWC = Deep Water Culture and RDWC = Recirculating Deep Water Culture. Running a constant flow of water in your trays, depending on the depth that you flood, would be more similar to NFT. They work well too and have their own set of problems to keep an eye out for, like anything else. I went with RDWC because I like the results I have seen with it, I am familiar with DWC already and I need things to be as simple as possible with the grow. I do need to keep my numbers down these days too, like you said. I have paperwork that will allow me to run more plants but with things going the way they are in this state these days and having the grow back at my house, I don't trust anything anymore. DWC can be about the easiest way to grow IMO if done properly.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> what happend to brother doobie?


Yes, what's going on with Doob?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 4, 2011)

His Mom's in a bad way. He's gone to Alaska to be with her.

I thought more about my constant flood idea, and it wouldn't be like RDWC because the water inside the pots (I'm currently running two gallon pots) would not be constantly refreshed. Maybe run a flood and drain cycle every hour would work, pumping a new load of nutrients into the pots. As someone once said here on RIU "Of course it's too complicated; I got stoned and started thinking. It's what I do."

Another note on cleaning your medium. I made a DIY flood and drain last year with a concrete mixing tub from Home Depot. Rubbermaid res. I dumped all my used media in the tray, added water and clearex and set it to constant flood. buried some airstones in the tray for agitation and let it run all night. Now the bottom of the res is covered with filth that settled there and the medium in the tray is pretty much ready to use again. No labor at all! I'm going to change out the water and run it again. I may just keep it stored in there and change out the water periodically.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

My thoughts are with you Doob.

that's a good idea for cleaning the Hydroton and I may try it. I have a small DIY E&F system that's is not being used now that would work for that purpose. I'm going to look into the grow rocks though after you made them sound so easy. My system doesn't use much of it but I don't like all the cleaning before and after use involved with hydroton.

If you increase your frequency of flood cycles, be sure to cut the time that the pump is on down or you may see signs of overwatering and possibly nute burn. Let it run just long enough to fill to your set flood depth and then shut off.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> My thoughts are with you Doob.
> 
> that's a good idea for cleaning the Hydroton and I may try it. I have a small DIY E&F system that's is not being used now that would work for that purpose. I'm going to look into the grow rocks though after you made them sound so easy. My system doesn't use much of it but I don't like all the cleaning before and after use involved with hydroton.
> 
> If you increase your frequency of flood cycles, be sure to cut the time that the pump is on down or you may see signs of overwatering and possibly nute burn. Let it run just long enough to fill to your set flood depth and then shut off.


What I don't get about DWC is the roots are always in the solution, so how come they are not overwatered? I think maybe overwatering is something you can only do in soil, and it has more to do with saturated soil excluding oxygen and smothering the roots.

I literally lol'd the first time I shook a root ball clean of the new stuff, it fell out so fast..


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 4, 2011)

Man my flower room is prodcing males. I had to take out three plants due to the flowers. Damn. Nothing i wanted to keep. Way to stretchy. Oh well I put two addtional plants in to sex them. My two plants that I bred are looking good though most likely come down in a week or so. The plants them selves have turned in to buds, and i mean almost the whole plant. I would post some pics, but haveing issues with my camera. I will post when i get it fixed. SO i will have some new smoke to try soon. Cant wait! Been smoking the same for almost 9 going on 10 months now. Need something different. Everyones grows are looking good. Hats off to you guys.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> What I don't get about DWC is the roots are always in the solution, so how come they are not overwatered? I think maybe overwatering is something you can only do in soil, and it has more to do with saturated soil excluding oxygen and smothering the roots.
> 
> I literally lol'd the first time I shook a root ball clean of the new stuff, it fell out so fast..


You could be right about over watering but I've heard people cautioning others about it even in hydro so I figured I'd pass it along. Take it for it's worth though as I haven't seen it first hand.
With DWC, not all of the root ball is submerged so some parts only get wet from the bubbles breaking the water's surface but are exposed to air more than water. The water level is usually kept 1/2"-1" or so below the net pot so the net pot never gets truly saturated. 

Anyone remember what household item can be used to RAISE Ph levels in the water? I've never run into this before so only keep ph down on hand but got the ph down to 5.8 last night with plain water and it stayed exactly at 5.8 through the night. I don't want to waste the water but need to add nutes today so I wanted to raise the ph back up to 5.8 after adding my nutes.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 4, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> What I don't get about DWC is the roots are always in the solution, so how come they are not overwatered? I think maybe overwatering is something you can only do in soil, and it has more to do with saturated soil excluding oxygen and smothering the roots.
> 
> I literally lol'd the first time I shook a root ball clean of the new stuff, it fell out so fast..


 I think I've heard that the wet medium strangles the roots and deprives them of oxygen where in water you guys are constantly feeding the water oxygen. I had one plant that I would now and again aerate the pot using a long metal skewer, just jabbing it like I was taking out some frustration (but I wasn't really because I was stoned and very content actually). Can I say for sure it helped? No, but I can say it never hurt. We do it to our lawns. I've also seen, on videos, people who use soft pots, pick them up and kinda knead the pot/soil to loosen it up. That's my theory. 

Thanks for that reply Dez. Just that helped alot.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 4, 2011)

Drain cleaner will do the trick.



Dezracer said:


> You could be right about over watering but I've heard people cautioning others about it even in hydro so I figured I'd pass it along. Take it for it's worth though as I haven't seen it first hand.
> With DWC, not all of the root ball is submerged so some parts only get wet from the bubbles breaking the water's surface but are exposed to air more than water. The water level is usually kept 1/2"-1" or so below the net pot so the net pot never gets truly saturated.
> 
> Anyone remember what household item can be used to RAISE Ph levels in the water? I've never run into this before so only keep ph down on hand but got the ph down to 5.8 last night with plain water and it stayed exactly at 5.8 through the night. I don't want to waste the water but need to add nutes today so I wanted to raise the ph back up to 5.8 after adding my nutes.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 4, 2011)

i sometimes shake my water even when its just plain water to airate it before i give it to the plants


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 4, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> Man my flower room is prodcing males. I had to take out three plants due to the flowers. Damn. Nothing i wanted to keep. Way to stretchy. Oh well I put two addtional plants in to sex them. My two plants that I bred are looking good though most likely come down in a week or so. The plants them selves have turned in to buds, and i mean almost the whole plant. I would post some pics, but haveing issues with my camera. I will post when i get it fixed. SO i will have some new smoke to try soon. Cant wait! Been smoking the same for almost 9 going on 10 months now. Need something different. Everyones grows are looking good. Hats off to you guys.


I know the feeling...
So, today I decided to do a little bit of a trim on the organic plants, large fan leave that already have good branch growth, got taken out... large fan leaves that support bud sites, got trimmed to allow light penetration. Well, while I was taking the three out one by one... I noticed that #1 looked real thin after the trimming... not gonna yield much off that one... didn't expect to. 

I was betting on #2, she had soo many bud sites on her. Pulled #2 out of the cab, started trimming... got towards the middle... OH SNEAKY SNEAKY. Little bitch wasn't a bitch. She was a he/she acting like a she/she. I was upset.

Chopped it down... had to happen. Moved on to #3... and was relieved. Lots of bud sites, after trimming it still looked pretty full. So... I took out the clone from #2... it actually had roots started... so the clone from #3 should do well.

Still no sprout from Hollands Hope #2... but I am not giving up hope, and also not gonna dig and look. Resisting the urge.

This takes my plant count from 9 to 7 now... 8 with the bonzai... and now I am not feeling like it is going to be quite as crowded. no, it is still 9... because I have my Porthos on top of the cab, with the long ass motha fuckin vines draped inside the cab, and above everything... I'll get more pics up tomorrow... when everything gets over being moved around and stressed.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 4, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> His Mom's in a bad way. He's gone to Alaska to be with her.
> 
> I thought more about my constant flood idea, and it wouldn't be like RDWC because the water inside the pots (I'm currently running two gallon pots) would not be constantly refreshed. Maybe run a flood and drain cycle every hour would work, pumping a new load of nutrients into the pots. As someone once said here on RIU "Of course it's too complicated; I got stoned and started thinking. It's what I do."
> 
> Another note on cleaning your medium. I made a DIY flood and drain last year with a concrete mixing tub from Home Depot. Rubbermaid res. I dumped all my used media in the tray, added water and clearex and set it to constant flood. buried some airstones in the tray for agitation and let it run all night. Now the bottom of the res is covered with filth that settled there and the medium in the tray is pretty much ready to use again. No labor at all! I'm going to change out the water and run it again. I may just keep it stored in there and change out the water periodically.


Actually I have a buddy, that taught me how to clean my hydroton. Vinegar and water rinse, followed by a flushing agent rinse, and then BAKE the hydroton @ 275 for a few hours or so, while it is still wet. Take it out, and spread it on a towel, and let it finish air drying.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2011)

*Engineers Dream* from *Breeders Boutique*
I can't say enough good things about this strain, but if you only acquire one item from *Breeders Boutique*, then this is the one. Smooth smoke with only a two day air dry and strong in the head and body with an energizing high.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 4, 2011)

lol. I can imagine 30 gallons of hydroton in the oven. My wife would stab my eyes out.



CampUnderDog said:


> Actually I have a buddy, that taught me how to clean my hydroton. Vinegar and water rinse, followed by a flushing agent rinse, and then BAKE the hydroton @ 275 for a few hours or so, while it is still wet. Take it out, and spread it on a towel, and let it finish air drying.


----------



## indecline (Dec 4, 2011)

just planted 24 seeds, a few have started to show through the soil and i have not yet set up a veg tent, how long (if at all) can i leave the seedlings in 12/12? will they be ok for a week or so or will they flower instantly? i just didnt see the point in setting up a third tent when they are so small.(i have nothing smaller than 400w). I just have them in with my flowering plants for now.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

ED is the one I'm after from Breeder's Boutique. I want the Psycho Killer too but ED seems to be right up my alley.

Thanks for the drain cleaner tip but I remembered it was baking soda I had read about before and tried it on a small amount of water first. I didn't like the way it reacted so I manned up, drove to the hydro shop and bought ph up.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

I've used baking soda, I'm assuming your talking to raise ph? It was in soil but seemed to work ok.. any ill effect from using it ?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't like the way it didn't completely dissolve in the water I guess I'd call it. It left a sort of residue in the water and I don't care for having anything in the water that doesn't completely dissolve or mix in. I'm sure it would be fine and I know that a lot of people have used it but it seems it is mostly used in soil and the soil acts as a buffer. You don't have that buffer with hydro so I try to be a little more careful with the hydro system's water. I don't get super crazy about it but like to keep certain things in order and that's one of them.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

I went to the store just now to get dry ice to make some keif hash and they were sold out. The girl actually asked me what I was going to use it for because she has had a run of people wanting it lately and couldn't figure out why, lol.

I just smiled and said, "I make hash with it. Are you glad you asked?
I called a couple other places around here that I thought might carry it but no luck.


----------



## Desr (Dec 4, 2011)

i just bought my first hid light! 600w digital lumatek..i think it might be too hot for my space though ill have to test run it and see.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 4, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I think I've heard that the wet medium strangles the roots and deprives them of oxygen where in water you guys are constantly feeding the water oxygen. I had one plant that I would now and again aerate the pot using a long metal skewer, just jabbing it like I was taking out some frustration (but I wasn't really because I was stoned and very content actually). Can I say for sure it helped? No, but I can say it never hurt. We do it to our lawns. I've also seen, on videos, people who use soft pots, pick them up and kinda knead the pot/soil to loosen it up. That's my theory.
> 
> Thanks for that reply Dez. Just that helped alot.


It's the oxygen that allows the roots to not drown in dwc, in soil there is not nearly the amount of oxygen so roots if kept soggy all the time can't breathe and end up rotting. I use felt pots all the time now, the root system they grow is so superior to a hard sided pot, the roots never circle. I'll have to try the kneading idea and I also jab my soil to aerate it once in a while once it starts to compact.

One herijuana started looking at the world this morning, hope to see another tomorrow.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice COF
ED and Dog it is


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I went to the store just now to get dry ice to make some keif hash and they were sold out. The girl actually asked me what I was going to use it for because she has had a run of people wanting it lately and couldn't figure out why, lol.
> 
> I just smiled and said, "I make hash with it. Are you glad you asked?
> I called a couple other places around here that I thought might carry it but no luck.


Smart and Final?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't think about smart and final. I never shop there so don't ever think about it


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 4, 2011)

try bevmo Dez


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Some pic's of the Jackpot Royale (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen). Flowered for 60 day's. Buds really filled out the last 2 weeks. The buds have a musky smell with sweet undertones, their chunky buds and greasier than hell with resin. The purple on some of the buds make em sexy! I love this damn strain! Peace, Swamp! *


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2011)

whodat bitch!!! go saints!

wut up 6 double O!


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a couple more pics taken tonight. I am having problems with my photo edit software and it is not letting me resize or crop so sorry if they are not the clearest. Can someone zoom in and repost these pics. You can see that most of the trichs have turned milky. Going to let it go another week and chop it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 4, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Bassman, my thoughts exactly, is that killing fields? I'm about to take my critical kali mist apart and jar her up, smells very much like killing fields, taste too.
> 
> A little tip if anyone is interested. I now wear a glove on the hand I use to hold my girls while trimming them but for those who don't wear gloves. Try rubbing your hands with some cooking oil the next time you clean up, it removes the resin much better than alcohol.
> 
> ...




Yep, its killing fields f3!


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

I did laugh at shnkrmn getting his eyes stabbed out, I think my wife would be the same, lol. and Dez with the cashier, I bet she doesn't look at anybody buying dry ice in the same way again, even if it is for a pool party, lol.

Great porn displays, one must feed ones ladies this fine hail stone morning, so I'll be back in a bit....

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow i managed to get to the end of the sixhundred thread, so i thought had better post lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers morning wake and wankered>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yo yo 6 double 0 haha. Had a litlle girl this morning. 7lb 12oz daddy's little girl


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yo yo 6 double 0 haha. Had a litlle girl this morning. 7lb 12oz daddy's little girl


Congratulations. I hope you've caught up on your sleep.


cof


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 5, 2011)

Life never stops ..
congrats on the baby oneeye and doobie my condolences bro..


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yo yo 6 double 0 haha. Had a litlle girl this morning. 7lb 12oz daddy's little girl


much love your way bro


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm part of the club now . Just got my 600w kit in by FedEx. I'll post pics after I set up!


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yo yo 6 double 0 haha. Had a litlle girl this morning. 7lb 12oz daddy's little girl


one eye got 1 baby girl 3eyes got 4 girls one eye gotta catch up lol


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

jeezo 3eyes, when do you get to sleep?, oneeye will have black eyes after a while what with not getting any sleep, lmao. Congrats Will, amazing news!!!!!!! good on ya lad. (oh, and good on Mrs OneEYE of course!)


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats a nice healthy weight my friend. Children are a blessing... enjoy every moment.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 5, 2011)

I checked my grow today, and all is well. My Hollands Hope (seed 2, seed 1 didn't sprout all the way) popped out of the medium today... ready with a leaf set growing! so it popped out almost caught up with the Durban Poison, and Super Lemon Haze that sprouted a week ago. get some pics up later... but wanted to share... I am stoned, and bored... and... bored. I don't wanna tinker too much in the tent today... that could turn out all bad.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yo yo 6 double 0 haha. Had a litlle girl this morning. 7lb 12oz daddy's little girl




Nice one willy mate, daughters are a blessing lol so my mum says


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yo yo 6 double 0 haha. Had a litlle girl this morning. 7lb 12oz daddy's little girl


Congratulations!!!!

Glad you are lucky to have been blessed


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats on the New Baby. My 21 year old kid is FINALLY moving out this week WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Dobby (Dec 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Just a couple more pics taken tonight. I am having problems with my photo edit software and it is not letting me resize or crop so sorry if they are not the clearest. Can someone zoom in and repost these pics. You can see that most of the trichs have turned milky. Going to let it go another week and chop it.


Lemme give this a try.

 

Hope it worked, back to work with me.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 5, 2011)

Dobby said:


> Lemme give this a try.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dobby said:


> Lemme give this a try.


 Bad Dobby, Dobby shoulda knowns to blow the pictures up the right way. 

lol

J/k

Nice lady you got there, whats the strain?


----------



## Dobby (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks but they are not mine I was reposting from buster7467. I think I have it now though. Mine are waaaaay to young yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dobby said:


> Thanks but they are not mine I was reposting from buster7467. I think I have it now though.


Sorry your name and avvie had me in Harry Potter Mode, lol. I was typing as if the voice inside my head sounded like Dobby. lol

Damn i need to smoke another bowl.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, think of us when you have some Pr0N to show us. We get hungry and must be fed 



Dobby said:


> Thanks but they are not mine I was reposting from buster7467. I think I have it now though. Mine are waaaaay to young yet.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 5, 2011)

Here it is. the picture stretched a bit. There's 4' of clearance between light & plant. I have the dimmer set at (100% optimum). All systems are go!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 5, 2011)

Bring that light down about 2 ft... you'll have less stretch, and more growth.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Here it is. the picture stretched a bit. There's 4' of clearance between light & plant. I have the dimmer set at (100% optimum). All systems are go!


you can drop that bulb down at least another 2 ft


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

Soon gonna be 800 pages, any celebrations?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning all. Congrats on the child Willie. You are a very lucky man.

Here's a couple shots of the Dog. These are 2 branches from one of the larger plants. There's a bit of purple coming through, you can kinda see it in the last pic:


----------



## BatCave (Dec 5, 2011)

Jack the Ripper, WW x BB, NY Purple Diesel, and a Frisan Dew all in different stages.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Morning all. Congrats on the child Willie. You are a very lucky man.
> 
> Here's a couple shots of the Dog. These are 2 branches from one of the larger plants. There's a bit of purple coming through, you can kinda see it in the last pic:


Holy shit, two things, 1 your hair has gotten long bro!!!!

2 those nugs really gain perspective when you are holding them!!! WOWzers those look nice my friend


----------



## SaMokinTheGreens (Dec 5, 2011)

Orange Spice at 5 Weeks. Flowering Under 600 Watt Plantmax HPS


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Trichs clouding, Calyxes swelling, Purple tint creeping in

Methinks this bubba is gonna be done soon


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Fukety fuk me sideeee-ways! It's all kickin off in here the nicht!

And Jig, dam, if anyone should ever, ever hate on the DOG again, I is pointing them to Post number:31964.

I think Jig has just become BB's official strain tester. Here Jig, grow this into a big fukkin melon!? lol.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice shots room.. seems like purples are coming out everywhere..nice
took a few shots of the Dpq drying .. not much left to cure as its been smoked!! good reviews on that there. 
The skunk#1 s got small but solid nugs..might run it again depending on how the full grown plant does as this re-veged was small.the smokes nice reminds you of super skunk we used to get ages ago.

this dog of mine has a redish look to it ,not the same as the last cut i grew.. The temps are low at night so lots of plants have slight tint to them in here even one of the cheese has a blueish/purply colour and the rom d's are looking like Cofs autumn colours..

\\every thing will be down by the next week..
cool dre..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2011)

DST 'das uber' said:


> I think Jig has just become BB's official strain tester. Here Jig, grow this into a big fukkin melon!? lol.


Well ya know... I do have some BB seeds in hand. Psycho Killer, Engineers Dream, Deep Psychosis, Deep Blue, DPQ, DOG, Psycho Killer Surprise, Thelma, and what I think is Smelly Cherry. It's the (c4 x cb) x (cc x l).

Can't wait to grow these out. Also, I had a little tester of the DOG. WOW!!! Full report when there's a good cure.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2011)

i love this thread and you guys rock. hey jig


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Sheesh, we'll need to get new strains out there pronto, Jig's got the whole stock line, lol.

I love the little sig pic sunnyboy, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Krome's The White x OGK x Lemon Larry X Chem AKA RED KUSH


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

also known as Bob........

bloody beautiful


billcollector99 said:


> Krome's The White x OGK x Lemon Larry X Chem AKA RED KUSH


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2011)

DST said:


> I love the little sig pic sunnyboy, lol.


thankyou thankyouverymuch (in my best elvis voice)


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bob's you uncle  lol


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2011)

purrrrrrrr


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2011)

Is moose ok?

Man does this Herijuana stink!!! Had the wife take a smell and she about slapped me, lol.

Sweet buds POUND. You too green dre. And of course those are looking amazing BC.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah he is ok buddy, was kinda scary. he had the flu  had to have fluids, shots, we were so sad and worried. thanks for asking and your advice brother. it's been awhile since i had a kitten. Lucky was the one who ate the plant LOL she narced herself out


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Krome's The White x OGK x Lemon Larry X Chem AKA RED KUSH


Damn she is hot!


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Fanny's yer Aunt, lol.


billcollector99 said:


> Bob's you uncle  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2011)

lmfao.. wth? 

Nice pic bill.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's my first go at dry ice hash. How'd I do?

Unfortunately I didn't weigh the trim first so can't say how much it was. I wasn't really concerned with a return %, just the quality. This was from a 200 micron bag and the pics were taken after I pressed it in that foil as toight as I could by hand.

I'll press some with a pollen press but plan to leave some like this to sprinkle on goodies and such.

Can I just put this into hot butter like with the bubble hash?


----------



## indecline (Dec 5, 2011)

my two tents are 3 weeks of harvest, feels like forever since I smoked fresh bud, sick of trim.

22 day old seedlings are in 12/12 for a couple of days before I build them a 400w tent. for the next 3 weeks. 
Hopefully I get the timing right and I will have 18 plants ready to throw in my two empty tents. All G13 pineapple express, Ill be giving 6 of them 4 colas, 6 of them 2 colas and maybe a little lolipoping on the other 6. see which responds best.

Oh and I tried to move them out of the tent to another room so I could put them by a lamp for a little extra daylight just incase they flower (not sure if the will or not this young?) I moved them all and fell over the cat, ever tried scooping up 22 seedlings from a pile? not fun, Hopefully I only lose one (almost snapped in two). the rest seemed fine to me, a little stressed maybe.


now the fun part starts, I love watching seedlings grow.







oh and two of them are free seeds from nirvana, ceres seeds white indica and jon sinclair seeds indica viper. No idea which ones they are... Im sure time will tell, I should really have labled them, but im far too lazy for that.
Although I always felt it would be good to write fake names on every pot, just incase im busted I can claim im only breeding or some bs.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 5, 2011)

There's some killer pics on this and the previous page btw. 

I'm likin' the beardo there Jig


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 5, 2011)

Impressive collection of marijuana this six hundred club grows, nice work to all and especially jig, that is one helluva' specimen, makes me want to have a pet dog again. Still waiting for my other herijuana to pop and the lemon skunk, maybe in the morning they'll be seeing the light?

Great stuff guys, really impressive looking grows.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 5, 2011)

I have it 4' from the plant. the picture makes it look like it much taller. 2' from the plant isn't too much heat for the plant?


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 5, 2011)

damn, I almost got a nice toasty sun burn. I was all chillaxed after setting up the light system. I lit one up, grabbed the MH bulb box & read the warning against the UV radiation. I guess I need to wear my SPF 100 before I go in the grow room again lol.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 5, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> I have it 4' from the plant. the picture makes it look like it much taller. 2' from the plant isn't too much heat for the plant?


Not at all bro.. I keep my light 16 inches from my net atm... and my sprouts are only 6 inches below that. Feel it out... but you can get them within 15 inches... i know i have.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 5, 2011)

a couple shots... I'm considering a DSLR, maybe a Canon T3i. Anyone have a recommendation?

This sucker is just at 3 weeks from 12/12...







Just pulled this Black Widow from my drying rack, it's in curing now.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow. All this good stuff going on and I only have a minute to pop by but great job all. I'm enjoying smoking my recent harvest of C4/Casey and I'm really liking it. It's a good cerebral and happy high with very little to no anxiety. Anyway, more when I get a chance to get back.

Hey geekmike. I use a Canon XS. You can see what I do with it on my thread, link in sig. I can probably give you a couple of ideas, as well as Bobo, he'll pop his head up soon. I'll have to do that later though. 

Later


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 5, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here's my first go at dry ice hash. How'd I do?
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't weigh the trim first so can't say how much it was. I wasn't really concerned with a return %, just the quality. This was from a 200 micron bag and the pics were taken after I pressed it in that foil as toight as I could by hand.
> 
> ...


Looks good dude, yep I just toss mine in with butter. I went with 3 grams per stick but I'm not sure how strong it is yet. Old lady ate a cookie the other night for her insomnia and she was falling asleep while she was talking to me though LOL.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Dez, you can weigh the ground trim after all the dry ice evaporates, add the number to how much kief you got, and voila you have the amount of trim you started with


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Krome's The White x OGK x Lemon Larry X Chem AKA RED KUSH


shits amazing man very nice sounds like a very tasty bunch love the colors. Rep++++


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 5, 2011)

What up guys?? Here's a few teaser pics of my grow on day 22 of flower. This defianetly been my healthest and best grow yet my 1st time with a 600. Stay Lit!!!!


View attachment 1921997View attachment 1921996View attachment 1921995


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Morning 600-ites, hope all is well, we are still getting hail storms here, makes me glad I work from home.

Some fine pr0n specimins on show as per usual. I am on lock down as I got engineers coming out to check my roof terrace (for the 3rd time!!!) Luckily this time they made an appointment so I won't be jailbaited up I hope....first tiume was a trip moving 7 foot ganja plants out of their way so they could check the corner of my terrace...ffs.

Hope everyone has a great, day, evening, whatever...

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

I wouldn't normally do this but I ventured out into the world that is RIU.....oh my, why is it everytime you post on a NEW thread do you end up in an argument. So this poster is trying to grow a Male and has posted 7 seeds and got 7 females and was asking about seeds and creating males from seeds (imo) So I aksed about his seeds stock and reminded him it's a number game. Meanwhile, everyone else starts going on about feminized seeds, so I chime in, Read the Post guys, it is not 100% clear, the guy doesn't want Fem.s So this guy then calls me a Dick, lol. I then apologise for my tone but stick by my point, then the OP comes in and from what I see, confirms the fact that he has seed stock, but just can't get any of them to go male when he plants.....

Anyway, not being one to want to fall out with someone, I made my peace with the poster who called me a Dick and all was well. This moring I go to the thread and some dude is liking all the posts of the guy bashing me...I mean wtf, what gives people, are there really that many peoples who are that sad they feel the need to try and stick the boot in when someone is down (not that I was down, the other guy was the one eating the hat sandwich, lol).

It really amazes me that people can pick up a joint and feel they are good people, chilled, peacefull and all that, then quiclkly go around creating BAD VIBES........not nice. Is it really that hard to be nice to our fellow humans. We all make mistakes, and people who realise these mistake turn out to be better people....some just go on blindly swinging their machetes of hate around to guide them through the brush!....

ok, rant over.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

I rarely venture past safe ground on RIU.

I have been called a troll quite a few times, so I just stick to where I know my words are appreciated (and pictures)


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

it's quite incredible really, Bill. Ah well.

So the Engineer comes, checks around, I tell him there is no drain (our roof terrace is seemingly causing a leak downstairs) I told him that previously all the tiles where lifted and no drain found. So he goes through his plan, there should be something...yeh, but I tell him, where? I have checked, and your engineers have checked twice. Ok, so off he goes. 10 minutes later he is back with the Housemaster of the area. They come in and ask if they can check in my outhouse as this is where the drain seemingly leads from....my OUTHOUSE IS MY GROW HOUSE!!!! Fuk me...so I am like walking behind them in the house and luckily enough I have a master switch in my living room and pulled that so the grow room shut down (it's also behind a nifty cupboard door so you can't actually see it) I also bottled up my weed last night that was hanging so nothing was too jailbait, although it did smell rather nice in there. But fuk them, smoking weed isn't illegal so what can you do eh!

Anyway, they didn't seem to bat an eyelid and off they went again...still a bloody mystery, lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 6, 2011)

club 600 is deff a secret society, shoot only threads i really participate in and i dont even grow inside at all.. thisis where all the real people are so this is wher i am gunna be. and was welcomed from the start.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 6, 2011)

I only post in 3 different threads on riu and this is my favorite one. I get on here about everyday just to keep up on what's going on and who is growing what but i don't really post that much. I have noticed that there is too much arguing going on in almost all the other threads. I like the laid back feeling of the club 600. Keep up the positive vibes.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 6, 2011)

the only other good threads are the ones by 600 members.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree guys, we have a great collection of people contributing to the Club and it's always a great vibe, even when we are kind of disagreeing, lol. Which funnily enough we don't tend to do too often.

Some nugs to sooth the eyes......woof woof. (EDIT, oops, these are not DOG, it's Livers....lol)


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> it's quite incredible really, Bill. Ah well.
> 
> So the Engineer comes, checks around, I tell him there is no drain (our roof terrace is seemingly causing a leak downstairs) I told him that previously all the tiles where lifted and no drain found. So he goes through his plan, there should be something...yeh, but I tell him, where? I have checked, and your engineers have checked twice. Ok, so off he goes. 10 minutes later he is back with the Housemaster of the area. They come in and ask if they can check in my outhouse as this is where the drain seemingly leads from....my OUTHOUSE IS MY GROW HOUSE!!!! Fuk me...so I am like walking behind them in the house and luckily enough I have a master switch in my living room and pulled that so the grow room shut down (it's also behind a nifty cupboard door so you can't actually see it) I also bottled up my weed last night that was hanging so nothing was too jailbait, although it did smell rather nice in there. But fuk them, smoking weed isn't illegal so what can you do eh!
> 
> Anyway, they didn't seem to bat an eyelid and off they went again...still a bloody mystery, lol.


Damn, close call lol. Gald it worked out for ya! People are oblivious for the most part lol.


----------



## indecline (Dec 6, 2011)

Sucks, thats just the general nature of forums I think. everyone has a screen to protect them so they feel they can be assholes.
I recently joined a few other forums (not weed related) and its the same on there too, its pathetic. Cheers me up that they have nothing better to do than bash people so let them. 

Quick question, ho wlong will my seedlings be ok for without any sort of nutrients? i have them in small coco pots but no food yet just tap water, building them a tent today but wont be repotting them for a week or so. if they need food now (day 3) should I just give them a small 1m per liter of A and B or go straight for 2mil like I do with clones? pretty nooby question but I hear coco and seedlings can be tricky.

Im thinking I should maybe pre water some larger pots with 2mill per liter of water and then repot soon. but I have never grown seedlings in coco, usually soil. It would suck if I killed them all now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2011)

love your avatar indecline.
this is the first forum i have ever been posted on and i had NO idea there were so many weirdos out there that just want to argue. 
i love you club 600 guys, what a welcome relief. i am smoking the first plant i ever grew right now. finished it outside. one day i wanna have a 600. maybe if i am good, santa will stop by my house before heading back home cause i need lights


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

hey indecline, I usually give mine 50% nutes if anything, but I also have some compost in there, and sometimes use starter soil (that has some small weight in nutes)....so really my answer is a load of old pants, lol. Soz. I have never used Canna A+B.

It really is an amazing thing smoking home grown weed, nothing beats it Sunny!!!! I have only done a few outdoor grows and I think this years I got the best yet, and I will say I am looking forward to doing more outside. The 600 in the sky rocks!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

Top of the morning sunnyboy. Hello all. Just wanted to share in the funniness that is forum craziness. I look for various answers online and land on various forums. One's I can remember are forums for: Jeeps, Electrical Repair, Video Games, Guitar Tech, Guitar Playing, Music Production, Computer Repair, and random Sports. The elec. repair was the only one that wasn't rife with negativity. The jeep forum was the second best and the rest were just like RIU. Crazy hater trolls rolling around calling you out for nothing, and they all got their supporters to throw shit behind them. It makes me feel good to see the other types of people act stupid... makes me remember it's not just peeps who grow pot who get all bunched up online.

Wife's away on a work trip, so I anticipate there being some fun being had round these parts.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

People are obviously scared shit of electrics and don't think arguing is going to get them anywhere, lol. I am glad I only have to deal with riu at most.

So Jig, what shenanigans will be on display. And did you put on a good, "I'll miss you honey face"... while you secretly plotted being on riu until 3 am and smoking fat bowls and doing things that we would rather not know about, hehe?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^hehehe i wanna know too, whats cookn in the jiggie household?

mrs sunnyboy is still sleepn. i just put strawberry cheesecake muffins in the oven and smokin that first home grown (it is awesome isn't it?) i feel like i am gettn away with somethin LOL

its a rough life


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

Hahaha.... I'm keeping my hand close to my vest. A couple weeks ago wifey dropped the bombshell, "Yeah, I read the 600 occasionally, just to keep up on things."

PFFFFFFFFFFSSSSSHHHHHHTT (that was the sound of my spitting out my cereal)

So I can never be sure when the eyes from above are watching down on me, lol. I think mostly there will be odd hours kept, like now. Not often am I kicking around the 6 double at 4am. Putting the Dog in it's jar right now. Man these buds are dense. The short cure buds have a funky smell... not sure if I like it or not, but I'm sure the punters will love it.

Oh, and I wand an I heart Grey Area lighter if possible.

Had my final presentation in class yesterday. It's a language class and I read a poem. I thought teach might cry, she was so proud one of her students did that good. She kept going on about how good i did and how no one would believe one of her students did what I did. Was a bit embarrassed, but quite proud of a job well done.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 6, 2011)

indecline said:


> Sucks, thats just the general nature of forums I think. everyone has a screen to protect them so they feel they can be assholes.
> I recently joined a few other forums (not weed related) and its the same on there too, its pathetic. Cheers me up that they have nothing better to do than bash people so let them.
> 
> Quick question, ho wlong will my seedlings be ok for without any sort of nutrients? i have them in small coco pots but no food yet just tap water, building them a tent today but wont be repotting them for a week or so. if they need food now (day 3) should I just give them a small 1m per liter of A and B or go straight for 2mil like I do with clones? pretty nooby question but I hear coco and seedlings can be tricky.
> ...


I don't give my seedlings ANY nutes for a few weeks. This way I don't stress the new root system the plant is building, and i don't accidentally burn it.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

there you go, less is better indecline!!!



CampUnderDog said:


> I don't give my seedlings ANY nutes for a few weeks. This way I don't stress the new root system the plant is building, and i don't accidentally burn it.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 6, 2011)

wow... that must have been a scary experience. Much like every time my wife's family comes over. "Why is this room always locked? and why does it sound like a jet plane is taking off in there?" I just tell them that's my smoke room, and the jet plane sounds, are the extra HEPA Filters and fans I keep going so the wifey doesnt get sick from the cigerette smoke. But damn, I have had some close ones.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I wouldn't normally do this but I ventured out into the world that is RIU.....oh my, why is it everytime you post on a NEW thread do you end up in an argument. So this poster is trying to grow a Male and has posted 7 seeds and got 7 females and was asking about seeds and creating males from seeds (imo) So I aksed about his seeds stock and reminded him it's a number game. Meanwhile, everyone else starts going on about feminized seeds, so I chime in, Read the Post guys, it is not 100% clear, the guy doesn't want Fem.s So this guy then calls me a Dick, lol. I then apologise for my tone but stick by my point, then the OP comes in and from what I see, confirms the fact that he has seed stock, but just can't get any of them to go male when he plants.....
> 
> Anyway, not being one to want to fall out with someone, I made my peace with the poster who called me a Dick and all was well. This moring I go to the thread and some dude is liking all the posts of the guy bashing me...I mean wtf, what gives people, are there really that many peoples who are that sad they feel the need to try and stick the boot in when someone is down (not that I was down, the other guy was the one eating the hat sandwich, lol).
> 
> ...


DST, you are always welcome in my thread. That's why I love and joined in with you guys @ Club 600... the vibes are awesome, and you guys are sooo helpful.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Problem I have with my wifes family, they generally come over from South Africa so they are staying here for a bit. Can make things tricky, lol.

lol at the Jet plane. MY wife always comments how quiet things are when it's down time in the stinky room, hahaha.



CampUnderDog said:


> wow... that must have been a scary experience. Much like every time my wife's family comes over. "Why is this room always locked? and why does it sound like a jet plane is taking off in there?" I just tell them that's my smoke room, and the jet plane sounds, are the extra HEPA Filters and fans I keep going so the wifey doesnt get sick from the cigerette smoke. But damn, I have had some close ones.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

My jet engine and tropical waterfall are both located in my bedroom so there is no hiding things. Not many visitors are welcome. When there is down time, we come up with various ways of creating white noise. There is no sleeping in perfect silence anymore. Going to a hotel is tough... shit is just too quiet. I don't like hearing myself breath, kinda freaky. One time I just left the water running for a month while there were no plants, ha.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2011)

late/early birds,this place is on fire.
jars of all that dog,and that dog on the other page(jig)gezzotdammmm,she looks good.
this is what i been smokeing on.





CANDY DROP

sounds like you need a sump pump D,easy fix,for them working guys.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2011)

HA i don't like silence either jig. or total darkness come to think of it. its not the breathing sound that bothers me so much as all the other sounds rumbling around in my head 
your godson is 100% well and i am sending him to you as we speak. that crazy kid. i had the floor vent off in the bedroom cause i am putting duct work in it. i am sitting in the living room smoking a bowl and out he jumps from the vent in the floor out here! scared the crap outta me


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

dam, you got 1 more jar than me.....and they look fuller, lol....


shnkrmn said:


>


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2011)

They are a little stuffed. . . . It's close to 28 zips.

One mistake I made this round was attempting a 'rolling sog', putting little zero-veggies in two or three weeks after other plants. They got over-shadowed and stunted as a result. they finished up as fine herb, but not a whole lot per plant. I could have fit them all in from the beginning, but I didn't have it all ready. Timing can be crucial!

Anyhow, Dog Kush is about to get known in my parts!


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 6, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Not at all bro.. I keep my light 16 inches from my net atm... and my sprouts are only 6 inches below that. Feel it out... but you can get them within 15 inches... i know i have.


Thanks bro, I just dropped them to about 18" from the plant (that's as much slack as I had). Lets see how they do. Thanks for the good looking out. I'l keep you guys posted on the progress.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


you, my friends, are my inspiration 

i just harvested my first girl ever, having the first bowl from a popcorn bud. i had no idea i could do this. tastes like dank, cheesy, tennis shoe yum...been drying a day and a half. 

sorry i'm just seriously excited. the mrs applauds my efforts but doesn't really UNDERSTAND like we do


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats DST. Nice looking herb.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it a bad idea to turn off the 600w when I'm in the grow room? I feel the UV rays are too strong. Am I just being paranoid? lol


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> dam, you got 1 more jar than me.....and they look fuller, lol....


 wow i thing i hate/envy you *shnkrmn *  I am dry for the first time in almost a year  Sad face at least payday in Wednesday with Bonus and Holiday pay


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2011)

600 is the place to be, love the peeps and the prOn! Hard to keep up here if you don't stop in a few times per day though lolz. 600 going strong, working for 1 million likes!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2011)

First off. Willy man, congratulations on the new baby girl. Best wishes for her and Mama and hope they're well. Mine is on her way to 17 and University's just around the corner. Oy vey.

Jig, that pic of you and that Dog rocks! That closet doesn't do them justice size wise. Screw golf balls. We grow em hardball style!



Calidadd said:


> Is it a bad idea to turn off the 600w when I'm in the grow room? I feel the UV rays are too strong. Am I just being paranoid? lol


 I'd say a tad paranoid but who am I to say. Nonetheless, if ever turning off your lamp you should always allow time for the bulb to cool before firing it back up again. 

Good morning everyone. Just finished up watering the girls and they reek of goodness. I was really hoping to harvest my Heri X Extrema but she's taking her sweet time. Still lots of clear at day 60 12/12 but swelling and fading beautifully. Sure is an exercise in patience some times. 

Good day all.


----------



## indecline (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> there you go, less is better indecline!!!


ahh cheers guys, missed that post. ill give them a week without and then start them on half strength, Ill just keep an eye out for yellowing. they are great seedlings, all growing strong. cant believe none of them died after i dropped all 22 pots. most of them were out of the soil, for 2 days old they had a nice 4 or 5 inch root going on all of them. didnt seem to bother them at all. I just hope i didnt scoop up any nasty bugs from the floor as i scooped them all up from the hallway. I little cat hair wont do them any harm.



CampUnderDog said:


> wow... that must have been a scary experience. Much like every time my wife's family comes over. "Why is this room always locked? and why does it sound like a jet plane is taking off in there?" I just tell them that's my smoke room, and the jet plane sounds, are the extra HEPA Filters and fans I keep going so the wifey doesnt get sick from the cigerette smoke. But damn, I have had some close ones.


I am SO parranoid at the moment. maybe im smoking too much lol. 
our flat has 5 rooms. (2 bed, one bath, a kitchen and a living room) and one bedroom now has 3 tents in it (2 600s and a 400) its packed in that room. I have two flower tents kitted up so there is very little smell or noise. I have a that plastic panda sheeting up behind the curtain so not much light leeking out either. But ever since my landlord wanted to come round the other week it just set me off. every time the door bell goes I shit bricks. I cant hide anything now so i have to just relax and stay calm if im busted by him, maybe i can buy him off if he catches me. im sure he wont catch me but its still makes me jumpy. 
only need to go another 6 months and then i quit for 9 months because im moving to spain (well my misses has to go study as part of her uni so im going too, along with my two cats)

anyway im off on one again so ill be off. have a great day guys im off to get better at battlefield 3 (turns out that being a bad ass on cod does not mean your going to be good at battlefield lol. need some practice. 

stay safe guys.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Dec 6, 2011)

I've had similar issues mang. I live in an apartment and they have quarterly inspections.. the maintenance guy who came in the summer saw all my equipment but no plants were in there yet. (He had to see the closet he said, and just walked right into my room while I was sleeping). When I eventually tracked him down and asked him if he told anyone he said no, whatever I do in there is my own business...I offered him some cash, which he refused, reiterating that it was my own business whatever I did. Which is very cool, but now my closet is stuffed full of plants, not just sketchy looking equipment, and some plants are in full bloom... And there's no telling if it will be the same guy..

Anyway, so I've got some extreme paranoia goin too. Tryin to finish this harvest up and then move the mothers to an off site location for xmas...


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 6, 2011)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I've had similar issues mang. I live in an apartment and they have quarterly inspections.. the maintenance guy who came in the summer saw all my equipment but no plants were in there yet. (He had to see the closet he said, and just walked right into my room while I was sleeping). When I eventually tracked him down and asked him if he told anyone he said no, whatever I do in there is my own business...I offered him some cash, which he refused, reiterating that it was my own business whatever I did. Which is very cool, but now my closet is stuffed full of plants, not just sketchy looking equipment, and some plants are in full bloom... And there's no telling if it will be the same guy..
> 
> Anyway, so I've got some extreme paranoia goin too. Tryin to finish this harvest up and then move the mothers to an off site location for xmas...


maybe if you tell the them that room is a dark room. You do photography on the side...Maybe they'll respect that??? Just throwing ideas out there. lol. Good luck regardless.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I wouldn't normally do this but I ventured out into the world that is RIU.....oh my, why is it everytime you post on a NEW thread do you end up in an argument. So this poster is trying to grow a Male and has posted 7 seeds and got 7 females and was asking about seeds and creating males from seeds (imo) So I aksed about his seeds stock and reminded him it's a number game. Meanwhile, everyone else starts going on about feminized seeds, so I chime in, Read the Post guys, it is not 100% clear, the guy doesn't want Fem.s So this guy then calls me a Dick, lol. I then apologise for my tone but stick by my point, then the OP comes in and from what I see, confirms the fact that he has seed stock, but just can't get any of them to go male when he plants.....
> 
> Anyway, not being one to want to fall out with someone, I made my peace with the poster who called me a Dick and all was well. This moring I go to the thread and some dude is liking all the posts of the guy bashing me...I mean wtf, what gives people, are there really that many peoples who are that sad they feel the need to try and stick the boot in when someone is down (not that I was down, the other guy was the one eating the hat sandwich, lol).
> 
> ...


 
That is why I never leave the comfort of the ole' 6 double 0. I left RIU completley for a year or so, and then found this group of like minded growers with DST at the helm. I know it hasnt all been cookies and cake %100 of the time, but its the only thread I post in......or read for that matter. 

As for my grow, im changing eveything around again. I changed the setup a long time ago and said I would update with pics and vids and never did. I wasnt comfortable about the numbers i was running back then, and now I have my numbers under control. So I will be staying vertical, but using a bare bulb on a horizontal mover. Now here comes the stunner, it wont be a 600. I know a few of our fellow sixers use 1000s, and I hope I wont be stoned (like the bad kind....involving stones) for posting here. Im using hydroton in 3" pots, ebb n flow in the veg, and rdwc in 4" irrigation pipes. I hope to pull 1 pound every month, with this perpetual setup. I want to keep you guys in suspense of how the room will look, so the few of you that know how its going to look....shhhhhhhhh. 

Keep up the good work 6hundo.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thread rip


Cougar Kush (Stocky Pheno) 6.2 Weeks


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2011)

that CK,is looking better n better bill,real nice work.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

strictly, there's always room for good folks in the 6doubleedocious!

gen, I agree, that's one freaking nice looking plant Bill!!!

And can we all stop flying by the seat of our pants, lol, too many near misses in the Club! Stay safe friends.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

oh, and got my end of year electric bill, and they are giving me back 33 eurogroats! lol. think I'll get another light, haha.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> oh, and got my end of year electric bill, and they are giving me back 33 eurogroats! lol. think I'll get another light, haha.


now thats good news,i do like this time of yr.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 6, 2011)

@ DST, the electric/energy companies reward you for using under a certain amount of watts p/hr?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2011)

very nice 








beautiful-you have a cat i see one hair upper 1/3 of pic in center 
i have a cat an a dog no animals near tent but hairs get pulled in especially cat cause they are so light they float around 









you two gents are slayinem -home run hitters knockin dem aota da park 




1Luv


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 6, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned this is the only thread worth a shit on RIU, I have been attacked numerous times on other threads as well as ones I started myself. Usually some guy with 13 total posts who signed up that day and thinks he "knows all" because he read Ed R's book. I have never had anything but positive posts here in the 600. Hard to keep up with at times but always an adventure into other peoples worlds. 

Thanks to all who make this place Rock!!!!

"A Rolling Stone Gathers No Moss"


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2011)

I havent been on the 600 for a few days...way behind now...gotta lot of reading to do.


I wonder if I can get away with a 600 and a 1000 in my 4x4 tent?
I only have one 600 right now and I need more light....what to add? I have a hood, but need another ballast and bulb, and am on a budget. The local hydro store sells magnetic ballasts for $99 400 600 or 1000 watt and are mh/hps .
Any advice would be great guys!!!! Gotta buy today. Repotting the clones and one light doesnt do it anymore


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

get a 600mh and have it in there with your 600 hps. perfect!!! imo.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> get a 600mh and have it in there with your 600 hps. perfect!!! imo.


 I thought mh only came in 250 400 and 1000 watt sizes DST??


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Basically you pay a monthly charge on what you have run the year before. Then at the end of their year they read your meter and send and end of year bill to you. If you have used more electricity then they ask you for the difference and bump your following years premium up, and same again, it get reconciled at the end of the following year. No bonuses for shit, they are just giving me money back I have already given them ,lol.....


Calidadd said:


> @ DST, the electric/energy companies reward you for using under a certain amount of watts p/hr?


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

nah mate, all sizes.


bassman999 said:


> I thought mh only came in 250 400 and 1000 watt sizes DST??


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> nah mate, all sizes.


 lol ok then, now to find a cheap bulb.....next grow Ill upgrade to better bulbs if I feel there was anything lacking from generic initial bulbs.....


----------



## indecline (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont use MH and HPS now, the only bulbs I have at the moment are duel spectrum, they seem great, although I cant seem to remember MH/hps showing significant results to make me switch back. 
Do you guys notice the difference? On my next grow I might use MH and HPS in one tent and duel in the other. I bet there is little difference though.

p.s I miss my bong, Im bored of rolling crispy trim joints. the worst thing is that i get high for about 2 hours, and then nothing. stone cold sober. and no matter how much I smoke after that I stay sober.
I cant wait to roll a real joint, smoke a few drags and have to put it down for the night.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

perhaps there is no difference, but I think the buds are more resinous. saying that I need to get a new mh for the light tower.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

indecline said:


> I dont use MH and HPS now, the only bulbs I have at the moment are duel spectrum, they seem great, although I cant seem to remember MH/hps showing significant results to make me switch back.
> Do you guys notice the difference? On my next grow I might use MH and HPS in one tent and duel in the other. I bet there is little difference though.
> 
> p.s I miss my bong, Im bored of rolling crispy trim joints. the worst thing is that i get high for about 2 hours, and then nothing. stone cold sober. and no matter how much I smoke after that I stay sober.
> I cant wait to roll a real joint, smoke a few drags and have to put it down for the night.


I feel your pain Indy, trim joints suck ass. As well as dehydrated buds!


----------



## full of purple (Dec 6, 2011)

whats the best 600w bulb?


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

one that's turned on, boom boom....seriously there are loads fo good ones, and I think it depends on how much you want to spend. I use Phillips, there are a host of others. I guess it depends on availability where you live and / or your budget?


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Some pics from my phone:

Well as you know, we all cycle around like dafties in The Netherlands, and recently Amsterdam was voted one of the Worlds friendliest cities for bikes, among others like Copenhagen and funnily enough New York....which to me sounds like locals pronounce it "Yoyk". Anybikelane, I was cycling down to drop off a fairy message, and what did I see, but a Gaggle of Geese holding up the Amshterdam traffic, yesh! I believe they are introducing them as traffic calming measure across the city!!!






And on another note, our man on the inside sneaked this funny photo whilst the politie raided the HTCC expo. Yes that is a plant, and yes, it's a male plant. Someone stuffed it behind the curtain of the booth hoping it wouldn't be found, but helaas pinderkaas, it was not to escape. Seemingly there was a giggle as the police man picked it up and the pot fell off and earth went everywhere, but hey ho, all in a days work. Perhaps the guy was being frisked when the shot was taken, seems a bit off focus....haha.






And to end on a good note.....
Some end of year beer from the best brewery in Holland, Brouwerij 't IJ....






Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2011)

full of purple said:


> whats the best 600w bulb?


 Is there really a best? 
I think most differences in bulbs are marketing, but I am sure there are bigger differences in reliability .


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is there really a best?
> I think most differences in bulbs are marketing, but I am sure there are bigger differences in reliability .


I use Hortilux bulbs, they do the job just fine.


----------



## indecline (Dec 6, 2011)

DST said:


> perhaps there is no difference, but I think the buds are more resinous. saying that I need to get a new mh for the light tower.


Ill show you all some photos of my pineapple express when its cured in about a month. Its grown under a duel and its some of the frostiest bud ive ever grown or smoked.

and on another note, whats it like living in the dam? me and the boss have been thinking about moving to amsterdam after uni, the UK is down hill from here, and the rest of europe seems to be going down the pan too. at least amsterdam has pot. Plus its almost right between germany and the uk so great for visits to both parents etc. 
I have some nice hook ups for my produce at the moment, is it going to be the same in amsterdam? I mean someone has to sell to the shops right?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Got my 600 in woot woot!! Pics when I get it hung  ITs official lol you guys have a new member haha.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I thought mh only came in 250 400 and 1000 watt sizes DST??


Perhaps you're thinking of CMH? Ceramic MH are only available in 400 and under sizes and are only usable in magnetic ballasts last I knew.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 6, 2011)

yea ill have my 600w also in about a week then i can start flowering these plants, curently i have each plant on 2 23w cfls there doing great, I rotate plants 
about once a week and am always seeing new growth. I think the secret to cfls is maximising your space like having a small area where not that much light can 
escape. curently im able to hang the cfls half inch from the leafs some times i check on em and they grew into the light over night,sucks i dont have a camera,
i dont even keep track of how old they are lmao


----------



## full of purple (Dec 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Perhaps you're thinking of CMH? Ceramic MH are only available in 400 and under sizes and are only usable in magnetic ballasts last I knew.


Not true here is a 600w cmh, Ill be running one of these and one of their 40doller 600w hps light also in a few weeks for 1200 watts 

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax-600-watt-Hybrid-HPS-MH-Bulb.asp


----------



## steampick (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of bumping up my 400 MH light with traditional ballast, to a 600 HPS electronic ballast (lumatek), but have read that the 600 watt lumateks were the ballast with bulb-blowing problems. Any of you run this set-up, or experience anything like that? Thanks is advance.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2011)

steampick said:


> I'm thinking of bumping up my 400 MH light with traditional ballast, to a 600 HPS electronic ballast (lumatek), but have read that the 600 watt lumateks were the ballast with bulb-blowing problems. Any of you run this set-up, or experience anything like that? Thanks is advance.


Hey steampick, I run a 600w digital lumatek going on 3 years with no issues. I've used 3 or 4 different HPS bulbs as well as conversion bulbs too. Do it do it.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish they made 600w cmh. Those things are the shit! I made arrangements to trade my 1000w bulb for 2 600w bulbs... so I can run the splitter they make for 1000w ballasts. I will have a bulb for each level of flooded tubes... should be awesome.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I wish they made 600w cmh. Those things are the shit! I made arrangements to trade my 1000w bulb for 2 600w bulbs... so I can run the splitter they make for 1000w ballasts. I will have a bulb for each level of flooded tubes... should be awesome.


 http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Agr...PS-MH-Bulb.asp


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Well it def has it's advantages, the way they are going with the law here and smoking is pretty crap as well. And growing is no legal thing if you are doing the quantity you are, 3 tents would not really be classed as personal. 
the limit here for courts is that they won't deal with anything if it's under an ounce basically. You are legally only allowed 5 grams  
And yes, if your product is grown well you will get rid of it somewhere.
I think it's better than living in the UK on the whole, but I sure do miss home sometimes.....



indecline said:


> and on another note, whats it like living in the dam? me and the boss have been thinking about moving to amsterdam after uni, the UK is down hill from here, and the rest of europe seems to be going down the pan too. at least amsterdam has pot. Plus its almost right between germany and the uk so great for visits to both parents etc.
> I have some nice hook ups for my produce at the moment, is it going to be the same in amsterdam? I mean someone has to sell to the shops right?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty funny the talk about where is better than where. Yesterday I was chatting with a girl from Jordan and mentioned that I was going to the UK soon. She said she wishes she could live in the UK or Europe because it is so much better than the US. Another guy heard us talking and said he wants to live in Qatar (don't know what that is about). Anyways, I'm not trying to say anyone is right or wrong I just think the idea that one place is better than another to live is a bit silly. It all really depends doesn't it. I'd rather live in a nice part of a bad place than a bad part of a nice place. There's people with shit lives that live in Beverly Hills and peeps that are happy as fuck living in the slums of Rio.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking you guys saying you'd rather live one place than another. I'm that way. I'd rather split time in Pennsylvania, London, and Lahore than live in Southern California where I'm at. But it is nice living close to family and being able to grow weed somewhat legally. Decisions decisions. It sure would make it easier if my family would follow me wherever I go, lol.



full of purple said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Agr...PS-MH-Bulb.asp


Thanks for the help bro, but this bulb and a cmh are completely different things.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I reckon if you asked every single one of my mates if they would rather have there life here than in the UK, I think most of them would say here. But that doesn't mean here is better, just peoples perceptions and what they make of life.

There are definitely some places that are better to live than others, but that's generally down to economics, politics, and somebody fukking things over, lol....oh, and occassional places that have droughts.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2011)

I have used sunmasters, hortilux digilux, growbright and ultrasun (ultracheap). They all work well. The only failures I have had were a 600W Sunmaster MH conversion that didn't last more than 4 months and a Digilux 600 HPS that had a significant malfunction (capsule ruptured, molten sodium coating the inside of the outer sheath). So I think any bulb will do, just be sure to seat it firmly in the socket (major cause of early bulb failure being lack of so seating).

I've got a nice fresh ballast story for ya though. When I was working in my veg room a couple weeks ago I noticed one of my 600s was flickering just a little bit. Then it started flickering more. So I turned it off, let it cool down and switched in a brand new bulb. Turned on, warmed up. after ten minutes crazy ass flickering and a certain sound and the strong smell of ozone. I went straight to the breaker box and cut everything.

Shot an email to HTG supply, said I had 6 of their ballasts and some were under warranty and some are definitely out but damned if I know which are which and can they shoot me a deal on a replacement. They got back to me and told me to call Tony (love that guy). explained the problem, he looks at all the shit I've bought from him and says you are a valuable customer; what can we do? I said I wanted another ballast, but 1K this time and another big kahuna reflector and a few Sunmaster HPS bulbs as well. Just shoot me an invoice to my email and I'll paypal it.

Okay, this rig as specified at HTG is about $560 delivered to my door. The invoice I received totals $345 including shipping. I don't buy anything but lights there, but I wouldn't go anywhere else with that kind of service.

So now I'll be running two matching 1Ks in flower. I'm still vegging under 600 though guys 



full of purple said:


> whats the best 600w bulb?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2011)

Happiness is in our heads, not in the location we live in. If you're content with your life would it really matter where you live? I'm from philly originally and now I've been living in a town of thirty five hundred for over twenty years. I do miss some things about city life but wouldn't trade it for where I live now.

I need some new lamps and I'm going with those digital ones for fifty bucks on htg. I've used agromax and their htg supply lamps, I see no difference. It's the hertz difference between digital ballasts that run around 20k hertz and the not digital lamps that run at 60 hertz, that's what causes some lamps to burn out prematurely. I also want predominantly red light when flowering so with thirty percent more blue in hps lamps today, I'll use hps for flowering and t-5's for vegging. That's my two cents on the matter.

With almost two year old lamps from htg, their growbrights, the cheap ones you get with your order, I just pulled nineteen ounces from five plants.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks Chilly out there DST.


You should come visit


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to have to suffer through another eighty degree day tomorrow. On a happier note, my first generation lemon skunk bean is sprouting and should be seeing the world in the morning. Still waiting for the other herijuana to sprout.


----------



## steampick (Dec 6, 2011)

A 600 HPS from Lumatek it is then! I'll be joining this club shortly, it looks like.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2011)

bulbs-- i swear by eye hortilux-hps and phillips- cmh


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2011)

what is wrong with this website? All day having problems!!

I havent been able to post or open pages most of the day.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2011)

where is everyone at today?


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2011)

Im here jus got woke up an hour ago by my daughter now shes back sleepin ffs, love that gurl to pieces lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>cheese wake n fingy


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Been hangin my 600  getting everything dialed in, I was about to put up pics but it was giving me a hard time a few minutes ago. Server down I'm assuming?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> what is wrong with this website? All day having problems!!
> 
> I havent been able to post or open pages most of the day.


U and me both! BTW off topic but I have a Bass in a 55 gal fish tank, keeping him over the winter and then letting him go when it warms up. He will eat anything haha.

I'm gonna try posting pics again right now!


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 7, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> U and me both! BTW off topic but I have a Bass in a 55 gal fish tank, keeping him over the winter and then letting him go when it warms up. He will eat anything haha.
> 
> I'm gonna try posting pics again right now!


Yeah, it was shut down all day yesterday (for me anyway). glad it's back up....I was jonesing for my 6hundy club. Have a great day Rollies!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 7, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> U and me both! BTW off topic but I have a Bass in a 55 gal fish tank, keeping him over the winter and then letting him go when it warms up. He will eat anything haha.
> 
> I'm gonna try posting pics again right now!


 Yea im having problems as well Sometime it loads sometimes it says its offline. Not sure

And on the Bulbs the HTG GROW BRIGHT 600 works very well. I bough 2 from HTG when i first started growing and a year later i just replaced the bulb a month or so ago


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like the six DOUBLE 0 is back, well so an I!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 7, 2011)

My screen is ALL fuked up. What gives?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 7, 2011)

* 












 
*


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi every bod.

Looks like they have been doing maintenance, or the site has been down. Sometimes you can still log in to the site, but that's only cause they use a service that cache's certain pages, but then as soon as you try to post or go to a thread the actual server is not available, that's all. Looks like threads are back up and the 6 is in motion.

Been trimming and shmoking and making some erl. Last of my Pyscho Killer and some OG Kush I had archived went into the erl.

Pics in a bit if that works.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish I could, hopefully sometime soon.

I am sure my wife could wangle a job in the LA office with the company she works for.....



billcollector99 said:


> Looks Chilly out there DST.
> 
> 
> You should come visit


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Pretty funny the talk about where is better than where. Yesterday I was chatting with a girl from Jordan and mentioned that I was going to the UK soon. She said she wishes she could live in the UK or Europe because it is so much better than the US. Another guy heard us talking and said he wants to live in Qatar (don't know what that is about). Anyways, I'm not trying to say anyone is right or wrong I just think the idea that one place is better than another to live is a bit silly. It all really depends doesn't it. I'd rather live in a nice part of a bad place than a bad part of a nice place. There's people with shit lives that live in Beverly Hills and peeps that are happy as fuck living in the slums of Rio.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking you guys saying you'd rather live one place than another. I'm that way. I'd rather split time in Pennsylvania, London, and Lahore than live in Southern California where I'm at. But it is nice living close to family and being able to grow weed somewhat legally. Decisions decisions. It sure would make it easier if my family would follow me wherever I go, lol.
> 
> ...


As the saying goes, The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence i like to have a whinge about where i live but i'm still here, it's nice to visit other country's but at the end of the day there's no place like home wherever that may be


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

Just wanted to share this with you peeps.

This is my Male Bolo Kush that I am actually still growing outside in the greenhouse even in the temps and crap weather it's still chugging along. So I added some mycorrhizae and dried nute to the top soil as I did in my outdoor grow. You can see the fungus started to develop, I have now thrown some coco on top and soon should see roots appearing out of that. It just makes your roots expload everywhere.
















From one good fungus, to one not so good. I was chopping the FSM exo cheese today anyway, but it's got a little bit of PM on it which is a first in a long while....not too bad but I guess it was part of the plant at some point. You can see a bit on the fan leaf here. Nothing hectic though.




































Psycho Killer OG Kush Erl...











 DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2011)

DST said:


>


I spy a joint in this pic, hehe. The NY47 is coming down today. She is a perdy plant.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2011)

i think i love you DST lol i'm trying to grow ex cheese


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

haha, indeedy Jig, a jegoint it is. And interested to see if you think the NY47 is the same as that one you had in your mits in Amsterdam (which is nearly all gone now, lol).

Sunny, it's a pleasure to grow the Exo cheese is. Do you have a cut from the UK or another flavour of cheese?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2011)

I made my 4x4 tray fit in my supposedly 4x4 tent. The tent between poles in 46.25, and the tray is 47.5". I used a jigsaw and made the square corners into curved corners, then made em look like it was made that way with my belt sander. I slid right in with no effort now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2011)

alas i have the seed flavor of exodus cheese  bought them from sea of seeds i think it was, green house seeds? however, those who have given my plants the eye spy over in my lowly cfl section have said i do not have cheese but a wide variety of mix and match seeds. what's a person to do?*shrugs* there are 2 that refuse, i mean REFUSE to grow, and one that looks like a crazy sativa, one didn't pop and i am sitting on the last bean. 

you guys have inspired me so much that i'm gonna sell my little fishn boat to buy lights 

hey jiggie, hows are you and the kitties doin without the mrs?


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

Well if they don't work out the Fairy has a good run of Surprise Cheese which is a bx of exo.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2011)

A few pics after potting most of the girls. I didnt pot 2 of them as roots are not bound yet,,,in a few days the runts will catch up....
Strains
sativas
Cindy 99 (2)
Dream Queen (2)

Sativa dom
Harlequin (1)

Indicas
Purple Urkel (1)
Gurple (2)

Indica dom
Grape Krush (3)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2011)

Who thinks I will have problems with 11 plants in my 4x4?
I am trying to decide if I should take some out and veg them till spring or flower them in another place (no place yet to use though)

I got new pots for this grow. I bought 3 gallon Warrior pots. They actually only seem to be just over 2 gal though after the inverted net pot looking bottom vent thing.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey guys. Just received a message from Doobie. I edited it for posting here

Hi, (Duchie and Jig)! Sitting here in Alaska in a hotel behind the hospital where my mom is. She's doing better, still critical, but has made good improvements. There is talk of her going home this weekend or next week if she continues to improve. Fingers crossed!! Wanted to thank you both for the well wishes over in the Club and, if you get a chance, let them know I'm ok, and so is my mom for now. Also, all 6 beans from COF have popped and my wife is tending to the seedlings while I'm away. Miss you guys, and will check back in here on google+ (the hotel is blocking access to rollitup since it refers to "illegal substances". Yeah, right...  Take care, and I'll chat with you all online soon. I'll be going back to Oregon on the 12th unless things change for the worse. Peace! -(DoobieBrother)


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Who thinks I will have problems with 11 plants in my 4x4?
> I am trying to decide if I should take some out and veg them till spring or flower them in another place (no place yet to use though)
> 
> I got new pots for this grow. I bought 3 gallon Warrior pots. They actually only seem to be just over 2 gal though after the inverted net pot looking bottom vent thing.


This question is impossible to answer as you could fit 25 plants in that space if they were the right size. Contrarily you might only be able to fit one lol. It all depends on the veg and when you switch, your canopy maintenance and your style! I crop the piss out of mine so I can't fit more than 5 or 6 in my 4 x 4 in a perpetual fashion. If I put them in with a shorter veg like I want to I would pack 8-10 in there 

I would switch sooner than later if you plan to run that many. I say run'em! You can get new shit to grow in the spring


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad Doobs Ma is a bit better. Fingers crossed.

I'd go with Shwag and run the lot Bassman, that way you don't need to veg for that much longer, you can take some clones if you want, and then flip the switch when you can't see dirt anymore. And as Bill and I were just say, Bobs yer Uncle, Fanny's yer Aunt....you're gonna have... a tent full eh plants. With nice big buds of course.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2011)

stopping in for my pr0n fix and think i may have overdosed lol past few pages are mind blowing! 
Stay up and stay high peeps


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2011)

Im still here lurking and reading and wow!ing at the loverly greenery


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 7, 2011)

Took a one of those urban grower tours today no video can but took a few snaps..

#1- cheese -?cheese -dog kush-sour d 
Hydro & coco



#2
Exo cheese dwc



These kind guys/girls agreed to let me show you some of there work..


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 7, 2011)

The closet is on a whole nother level, Thanks for giving me the confidence that I could actually pull this off lol I'm somehow managing 76-81 at the moment right now 100w per square foot.. The tops are roughly 8" under the caopy
Autos


----------



## duchieman (Dec 7, 2011)

ooh ooh ooh! Can I play?

Herijuana X Extrema chopped today.







View attachment 1923822

View attachment 1923823


----------



## FarmerUnderDog (Dec 7, 2011)

Complete grow change... and complete account change! Something is going on with my other account... it locked my out all day... and I needed my Bud Porn... so created a new one.

View attachment 1923839View attachment 1923840View attachment 1923841View attachment 1923842View attachment 1923843View attachment 1923844View attachment 1923845View attachment 1923846View attachment 1923847View attachment 1923848View attachment 1923849View attachment 1923850View attachment 1923851View attachment 1923852View attachment 1923853View attachment 1923854View attachment 1923855View attachment 1923856View attachment 1923857View attachment 1923858

Went from FogPonic to Soil... details in my thread.

Club 600 Rocks my Socks


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a few pics of some dried bud and just placed in jar. I cut down 2 small plants that finished really fast. They was just to the point of done that i like at 7 weeks. I hang my plants for 4 days and then it goes into jars and i start the curing. They have now been in the jar for 3 days. I am going to roll a 1.5g blunt tonight and see how it is. Actually i just put some in my bowl and took 3 hits and i am starting to space off. I can't wait to try this after a 4 week cure. The taste still has that freshly dried taste and i know that it will improve with a cure. I also am posting a couple pics of another one that will be coming down in the next week. Maybe a couple will be ready to chop in a week. Now that i am familiar with the way it grows. I am going to set my next one up to maximize the room i have. I will update when i start my next round. Hope you like it. Again, this is Bluewidow crossed with AK47.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2011)

BUBBLEBOMB 60 days from seed 12/12



Pineapple Chunk, Exo Cheese BC, BUBBLEBOMB


stinkin it up wit THE FUNKY CHEESEY SHIT
HAPPY HOLIDAZED 600ers​[youtube]5_87NuBJvtY[/youtube]


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Dr. Amber. That looks really nice. I like your setup. How many are in the room at one time?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lookin good DR. How is that 12/12 treating ya?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Hey Dr. Amber. That looks really nice. I like your setup. How many are in the room at one time?


Hi Buster. Thanks for the compliment. I have 8 girls in my 12/12 tent and 5 in my waterfarm tent, so 13 plants right now. The five in the waterfarm tent have yet to be sexed.


billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good DR. How is that 12/12 treating ya?


thank you billy. the 12/12 is rockin my socks off. biggest buds i have ever had. this will be the best christmas i iever had. I love your sunrise picture.IT was so pretty. I couldnt believe how big the sun was. Its so nice to see that this time of year.All i get is grey, clouds, darkness, rain all day long. seeing your pictures always brighten my day.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2011)

I stopped on my way home to get a pollen press and the dude made me an offer I couldn't refuse on some new glass. My bubbler got broke the last time I had people over for poker so I now have a replacement. 

It's no ROOR but I think it'll do. Strictly Seedless called it "some swiss army shit" because it came with extra pieces so it can be used in different ways. The mouth piece comes off and you can attach either a bowl slide or a slide for oil that is the piece in the pics with the bulb on the end and a hole. So basically, it's a pipe for weed, a pipe for oil and a nice bubbler all in one  

I put the beer can to show size.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing pics everyone, damn this thread moves quick!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad you got your 600 set up Treez. I hope you like it as much as we like ours.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Buster. Thanks for the compliment. I have 8 girls in my 12/12 tent and 5 in my waterfarm tent, so 13 plants right now. The five in the waterfarm tent have yet to be sexed.
> 
> 
> thank you billy. the 12/12 is rockin my socks off. biggest buds i have ever had. this will be the best christmas i iever had. I love your sunrise picture.IT was so pretty. I couldnt believe how big the sun was. Its so nice to see that this time of year.All i get is grey, clouds, darkness, rain all day long. seeing your pictures always brighten my day.


 No wonder Kurt Cobain shot himself huh.

Shitty weather like that and a crazy girlfriend. 

Dude put out some good music though


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Who thinks I will have problems with 11 plants in my 4x4?
> I am trying to decide if I should take some out and veg them till spring or flower them in another place (no place yet to use though)
> 
> I got new pots for this grow. I bought 3 gallon Warrior pots. They actually only seem to be just over 2 gal though after the inverted net pot looking bottom vent thing.


I'm doing 9 in a 3x3 with a 600 watter... go for it... fuck it.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Well if they don't work out the Fairy has a good run of Surprise Cheese which is a bx of exo.


I've got two females and one male of the Surprise Cheese at the mo, am hoping to get some more seeds of it so I can do a full run of it and what not.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I'm glad you got your 600 set up Treez. I hope you like it as much as we like ours.


Thanks Dez, I'm loving it already!!!  Still working on dialing it in but I don't have much room as of the moment lol, seems to be at pretty steady temp with the circulation fan blowing at the right angle over the canopy! With the ac on I have no problems what so ever, 76 degrees! I'm thinking 100w per square foot is enough so I took the cfl's out lol...


CampUnderDog said:


> I'm doing 9 in a 3x3 with a 600 watter... go for it... fuck it.


I'm running 1 monster in a 5 gal, 2 vk's in 2 gal, 2 blackberry's in 2 gal, and finishing my 2 auto's cramed off to the side. Its not easy evening out the canopy from all the different size plants but its definitely possible! Oh Yea I'm in a 2x3x6 lol.. I'm trying different strains, next I'm running 3, 5 gallons.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 7, 2011)

Whats up guys?? Platinum Bubba Kush @ day 24 of flower going to be amazing. 


View attachment 1924452View attachment 1924451View attachment 1924450View attachment 1924449View attachment 1924448


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Some pics from my phone:
> 
> Well as you know, we all cycle around like dafties in The Netherlands, and recently Amsterdam was voted one of the Worlds friendliest cities for bikes, among others like Copenhagen and funnily enough New York....which to me sounds like locals pronounce it "Yoyk". Anybikelane, I was cycling down to drop off a fairy message, and what did I see, but a Gaggle of Geese holding up the Amshterdam traffic, yesh! I believe they are introducing them as traffic calming measure across the city!!!
> 
> ...


I love it. I'm seeing it as a practice run for "From the Dam." I'll be needing exactly these kinds of short, regularly updated, funny adventures from you. This is quite perfect. I would publish this on my site word for word, picture for picture.

Great shit, DST.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

Of course mate, the 600 is a state of mind, noit just a light bulb!!! So welcome and please feel free to posts those beautiful Tahoes

And as a small update folks, I am going to be writing some articles for Lordjin's new website he is working on. It'll be a culture magazine (zine) with lots of lovely ladies, lots of lovely weed pics, and the odd pile of gash that I vomit onto a page for people to read! So when it's up please support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fed and watered the thristy bitches this morgen. Luckily my house was not blown down in the storm last night, although from the state my wife appeared home last night from her 80's disco, I think the storm hit somewhere else. lol.

Much love to the 6Double!!!

DST


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 8, 2011)

I will gladly read your writings, rantings, and gash DST... it's always a pleasure.

I have decided today (after the transplants) that since Clone UnderDog died overnight, I am adding Bubba Kush 33 by CH9 seeds to the grow. I have the seed soaking now, it is going directly into the 3 gallon pot that is now free... I love free bonus seeds. Can't wait till all that is in that tent starts budding... its gonna be fabulous.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep me too d, any opportunity to stalk my fave vert grower


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

cheers guys, lets stick with Vertical Grower, lol. "Vert" just sounds wrong to me, hehe.....

BLOODY HELL, I GOT COOKIES TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do love the Fairy. Hi ho hi ho, it's off to the stinky room I go!


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's an update after there first 4 days under 600. What do you guys think? How do they look like they're doing? On the last picture...is it to early to sex it or is it female?


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

That last pic looks suspiciously like it has a male pod. On the left hand side of the stem there is a little bump that is a slightly differnet shade, if that doesn't have a stigma protruding out of it very soon that is a male....unless I am seeing things.

EDIT, they all look real happy though Calidadd.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 8, 2011)

oooo, chest hair!


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

Chesty Morgans!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2011)

Chest Rockwell


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> That last pic looks suspiciously like it has a male pod. On the left hand side of the stem there is a little bump that is a slightly differnet shade, if that doesn't have a stigma protruding out of it very soon that is a male....unless I am seeing things.
> 
> EDIT, they all look real happy though Calidadd.


I agree, it looks like a male pod to me.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know why I typed chesty morgans, it just came into my head, haha. It's actually slang for when people who are a bit older or on the larger side have to wear, or seem to wear there trousers up around their chest, lol. It's kind of the opposite of the youth (and my mate as well who gets ripped to shreds by both his wife and myself) who wear their trousers with full pants showing....interesting, I wonder if the trouser progresses further up ones body as you get older. I am sure someone could put a graph together, lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 8, 2011)

lol anatomy is a funny thing. Chesty Morgan was a soft pron actress in the 70's. She had the largest natural breasts of any adult film star. Jig was on top of that/her. Chest Rockwell lololol.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

hahaha, well we know where Jig's mind is this week don't we, lmao. And there you go, there's a reason for everything, the saying had been around for a long time in our parts.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 8, 2011)

shot of the la cheese under 600 photo should be better new cam


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 8, 2011)

If loving you is wrong I don't wanna to be right.

[video=youtube;pGiLs22duwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGiLs22duwY[/video]


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> That last pic looks suspiciously like it has a male pod. On the left hand side of the stem there is a little bump that is a slightly differnet shade, if that doesn't have a stigma protruding out of it very soon that is a male....unless I am seeing things.
> 
> EDIT, they all look real happy though Calidadd.


I see what you are talking about. After close inspection it turns out to be a sprouting leaf. Thanks for the input.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2011)

lovein the tent worm,nice in full.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2011)

damn, what is the size of that tent. And i wanted to know if it would make any sense for me to put another 600 in a 3 x 4 x 7 tent? or should i go for a bigger tent first?


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2011)

well as you know,as long as you can keep the temp/humid in line go for it...
im pushin 3 600 in a 5x5 tent,temps at 81f,12" from topps.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, what is the size of that tent. And i wanted to know if it would make any sense for me to put another 600 in a 3 x 4 x 7 tent? or should i go for a bigger tent first?


6x6x6 i have Crammed up to 46 plants at one time in here. But I get the same yield with 20 plants plus the buds are bigger.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Of course mate, the 600 is a state of mind, noit just a light bulb!!! So welcome and please feel free to posts those beautiful Tahoes
> 
> And as a small update folks, I am going to be writing some articles for Lordjin's new website he is working on. It'll be a culture magazine (zine) with lots of lovely ladies, lots of lovely weed pics, and the odd pile of gash that I vomit onto a page for people to read! So when it's up please support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You're a true gentleman.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome tent wormdrive! I love the casey leaf shape, reminds me of conkers with the hatness and then thin spikey ends. Beautiful garden.

My pleasure Jin.

T, I would put another in there but I would hang it vertical and put shelfs in and have two levels. Was discussing this with someone and I think you could apply it to a tent providing you get shelving units to fit. Would be like mine but with two levels.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 8, 2011)

Doobie or not Doobie? This is the Answer!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 8, 2011)

some more shots


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> well as you know,as long as you can keep the temp/humid in line go for it...
> im pushin 3 600 in a 5x5 tent,temps at 81f,12" from topps.


Geez I thought I was pushing it lmao! Good stuff!


----------



## indecline (Dec 8, 2011)

ok guys im sorry for keep bringing up this crap but you guys seem to haveyour heads screwed on. 


The thing is, my boiler hasnt been working well lately. I couldnt see the pilotlight throughthe window, ( over 20 years old and the window was black) so itook the cover off and cleaned the viewing window. then i noticed the pilotlight was out and had trouble starting up, but it works after a few tries. butwhen it comes to switching the heating and water on the flames kick in as itcomes to life, then its as is they are just blown out. they flicker and poofnothing. 

does this every time, then I smelt gas after the last try. ive switched off theboiler, the heating and the mains switch. opened a window in there and let itbe.

Thing is its freezing and i cant get the landlord here because he will want tolook around since he is here. (remember i said he almost came recently butchanged his mind). 
I dont want to mess with it so I will have to call him to come look at it. buti happen to have wayyyy to many plants to hide them.
however if I can hold out untill new year ill only have 18 mid sized plantswhich I CAN hide around the flat. 

ill probably wait until then because i dont think its worth getting bustedright before xmas right. How safe is the boiler when now that i switched it alloff is there still a gas supply that could be on? you should see me I flinchwhen im near it and it makes a noise lol. im also shielding my face when imlighting my J's lol (not that its going to save me if the boile goes up inflames lol)

sorry again about the off topic crap. you will all be well rewarded soon. justthought some of you might know a thing or two about boilers...


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> well as you know,as long as you can keep the temp/humid in line go for it...
> im pushin 3 600 in a 5x5 tent,temps at 81f,12" from topps.


That sounds like absolute perfection.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I see they did some things to the site, I want to add likes to several posts here and cannot.
Lots of nice pics though.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 8, 2011)

Somebody mention Chesty Morgan?




How bout her sister Backy?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> ok guys im sorry for keep bringing up this crap but you guys seem to haveyour heads screwed on.
> 
> 
> The thing is, my boiler hasnt been working well lately. I couldnt see the pilotlight throughthe window, ( over 20 years old and the window was black) so itook the cover off and cleaned the viewing window. then i noticed the pilotlight was out and had trouble starting up, but it works after a few tries. butwhen it comes to switching the heating and water on the flames kick in as itcomes to life, then its as is they are just blown out. they flicker and poofnothing.
> ...


 So you are talking about wall heater or hot water heater, or boiler like Freddy Kruger?
I know about the 1st 2 enough to make em work, boiler I have never actually seen one.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Somebody mention Chesty Morgan?
> 
> View attachment 1925108
> 
> ...


 damn talk about a pair of biggens!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 8, 2011)

The sites still doing some weird shit. Looks like they took the likes given and received from the profile too. I don't see the picture I posted in my post but the url's not active in my post but it's an active link in the quote in your reply bassman. Messed up. 

Yes they were big, and before silicon.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 8, 2011)

yea i coulda sworn the site told me it was cashed! so i told it to load another bowl! haha so funny.


----------



## indecline (Dec 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You're a true gentleman.


Just checked out your diablo grow. looked great, I have to say it looks Very similar to G13's pineapple express, very very similar. 
I didnt manage to read it all because the sites playing up. nice job.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2011)

The new system has problems, ie pictures are not visable.

A new *Weed Wars* is on at 10 eastern on Discovery.

What's with the feedback and support in the lower right corner?


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;hUYzQaCCt2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUYzQaCCt2o[/video]

This is a small yielder I did of a bagseed one of my friends gave me. The weed he got it from was called "Sonic" which is an autoflower. This one did not auto but she grew some small compact buds that turned out to be killer sativa type buzz. I've been running around my house for 2 hours organizing, purging and working chores. ZIIINIG lol.

Kept the cutting going and glad I did, this is the first "bagseed" I've ever really done


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 8, 2011)

transplanted yesterday, rotated today so the tops of plants are relatively the same, and i could lower my light. running @ about 17 inches from the closest.

View attachment 1925316View attachment 1925317View attachment 1925318View attachment 1925319View attachment 1925320View attachment 1925321View attachment 1925322View attachment 1925323View attachment 1925324View attachment 1925325View attachment 1925326View attachment 1925327View attachment 1925328View attachment 1925329View attachment 1925330View attachment 1925331


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> ok guys im sorry for keep bringing up this crap but you guys seem to haveyour heads screwed on.
> 
> 
> The thing is, my boiler hasnt been working well lately. I couldnt see the pilotlight throughthe window, ( over 20 years old and the window was black) so itook the cover off and cleaned the viewing window. then i noticed the pilotlight was out and had trouble starting up, but it works after a few tries. butwhen it comes to switching the heating and water on the flames kick in as itcomes to life, then its as is they are just blown out. they flicker and poofnothing.
> ...


Sounds like one of the sensors is broken. There is one for the pilot in case the pilot goes out, you dont die. There are also Flame sensors that make sure the flame is lit on the burner....so you dont die. They can be tested at an appliance parts store.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2011)

night shot.................


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2011)

I used 3 votes for getting the likes and the like button returned to us.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 8, 2011)

I know you guys are probably getting tired of seeing my bud pron but i got 6 more that are getting really close to being done. And then i am going to run this strain again for my next grow. So it will be all i have to post pics of for the next few months. But anyways here is some pics from tonight. All of these pics are from the next 3 that will be finishing up real soon. I have another 3 that are about 7-10 days behind these ones and will show pics of them probably closer to the end of next week. This is just some bud shots and a group pic of these 3. I think i am going to call this bud Blue Ray. I am going to put 5 of these seeds away until i am setup to run clones. I hate to lose this strain. But i only grow 12/12 from seed and have only grown a few clones that i got off a friend.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Sup Sixerzzzz I wanted to stop by and share some pRon....

*Skunkijuana* (Early Skunk x Herijuana OG) Flowering Day 30



*Cougar Kush Flowering Day 30*



*Skunkijuana and Cougar Kush*



Peace All

BKB


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those are beautiful. How long did you veg them for? They look really good.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Skunkijuana from September 13 to November 7th

Cougar Kush, was less than that....Thanks bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah bekindbud those look awesome!! I wanna try that skunkijuana!!

Buster you have some really nice looking ladies there


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Morning guys, site looks like the parents have been away and the kids have been having a right old tear up, lol.....no more Likes!!!! lol. Guess there will be double the posts then. At least we can give em feedback.

Fence is looking a bit battered this morning, but most things seems not to have blown away....

Peace, DST


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2011)

More rep now I guess lol.. 

BKB bro you could use that baby for a christmas tree! Lovely lookin lady, lovin that dwc huh?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2011)

*.................................................................................................FINAL-FIGURES...................................................................................*





Hi* Club 600*  just got my final figures in (_Dry Weight_)    I pullled *17.4 oZ from my : "1X Royale Haze Fem"* approx *1.09 POUNDS - (dry)* !!   ....from 1 plant  I also managed to get a few different Micron Grades of HASH prob about a Q's worth but I am not bothered... somethings better than nothing... my trim would have only've been thrown away other-wise lol  ...so far I have 3 grades of Hash but we've been waiting nearly 3 days for the 20 Micron Bubble Bag to fully drain out.. and that has a fair amount of trichs etc swirling around in there  Hope you've enjoyed my "UPDATES" I am off to SHMOKE now   ....& catch up with other Members threads  - STELTHY


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice brotha, I was close @ 15oz's  Just a hint higher then 7 huh? lol


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 9, 2011)

i always wanted to try those beers since i saw the commercial.. how are they?


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very nice brotha, I was close @ 15oz's  Just a hint higher then 7 huh? lol


Yeah   I guess I was being optimistic? or whatever when I said "7" the buds did shrink a bit after they'd dried... but there were still nice nugs, and they really stink when lit  its a slow release heavy high effect and a bit colorful  I cant belive I got over 1x POUND ... thats a personal best, for 1x plant   - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> i always wanted to try those beers since i saw the commercial.. how are they?


They're are Cidre/"Cider" not beer... But as far as Cider goes its comparable to Bulmers...just not so smooth, and its also a bit like the discontinued Strongbow Cirus  Still it helps the Smoke go down  - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Stellar job Stelthy!!!!

quick Q, are those bubble bags inside out?? they certainly look it (although I am not sure that would actually make any difference) Re the 20micron bag taking so lon. I generally bump my bags up and down so the water swishes around a bit, this releases any blocakages and means you only get 20 micron material in there, and not smaller particles that tend to get trapped if you let it drain naturally.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah   I guess I was being optimistic? or whatever when I said "7" the buds did shrink a bit after they'd dried... but there were still nice nugs, and they really stink when lit  its a slow release heavy high effect and a bit colorful  I cant belive I got over 1x POUND ... thats a personal best, for 1x plant   - STELTHY


a

LoL, better to expect less thats for sure! Congrats bro sounds like some dank!! An LB off 1 plant, I'm going to have to work at that lol..


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Stellar job Stelthy!!!!
> 
> quick Q, are those bubble bags inside out?? they certainly look it (although I am not sure that would actually make any difference) Re the 20micron bag taking so lon. I generally bump my bags up and down so the water swishes around a bit, this releases any blocakages and means you only get 20 micron material in there, and not smaller particles that tend to get trapped if you let it drain naturally.


LOL  Thats how high I was that day! ..I well didn't notice that, my bad lol  huh.. well it didn't seem to make a difference lol.... can't believe I used 'em inside-out lol  we were 'bumping' the bag alot towards the last couple of pints .. my mate n I are just waiting for the bit to dry on cardboard and I'll discover what we got later today. 

So far the Hash has been super potent...alot more so than the actual bud.. both have their own unique smell/taste/high.. but all in all I am well happy with the results  

I don't suppose you/any other members could tell me the formula for working out how many Grams per Watt I am supposed to be getting I'd be really interested to know what I should get....


I am using *730 Watts of lighting* and have just pulled *17.4 oZ (1.09 Pounds)* off my 1X Royal Haze Fem... in a *3' X 2'.5" X 4'* - (_actual growing space_) area..


Any info on this would be great   .... anyhow :-

I am gunna prob crack on with my PC/HPS - Case until Christmas - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

You are getting 0.66 grams per watt Stelthy.

17.4 x 28g = 487.2 grams.

487.2 grams divided by 730 watts
=
0.667.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> You are getting 0.66 grams per watt Stelthy.
> 
> 17.4 x 28g = 487.2 grams.
> 
> ...


Hmm... so potentially I could yield even more on my next go ?!? 0.667.2 doesn't sound all that  .. Especially when I hear other's using LED's are pulling upto 2Grams per Watt   Maybe I'll re-design my Scrog Screen and have it arced at either end.. anyhow can't really complain  - STELTHY


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Stelthy, over time I have learned not to listen to people and what they are yielding. People who yield 2 grams per wat at LED are growing pot that you could yield 2 grams /w using a bike light. I have grown several (not that many actually) commercial strains, that all pulled reasonable weight without much effort, but I might as well have been smoking sponge. None of them where like smoking kush, none of them were like smoking the old skool clone only strains either. So with quality weeds comes a trade off. If you want big, go to the supermarket, if you want tasty, go to the local market, similar thing applies in weed growing basically.


----------



## stelthy (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Stelthy, over time I have learned not to listen to people and what they are yielding. People who yield 2 grams per wat at LED are growing pot that you could yield 2 grams /w using a bike light. I have grown several (not that many actually) commercial strains, that all pulled reasonable weight without much effort, but I might as well have been smoking sponge. None of them where like smoking kush, none of them were like smoking the old skool clone only strains either. So with quality weeds comes a trade off. If you want big, go to the supermarket, if you want tasty, go to the local market, similar thing applies in weed growing basically.


Thats good advice.. and puts things more in perspective  - STELTHY


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2011)

Little update on the light, its been almost 3 days now. Most of the stretch has settled I believe and only 1 top out of quite a few are showing minor damage. I'd say its around 5.5-6" from the glass but from the looks of it I was thinking of just leaving it? I only have 2" to move it up so should I give it the extra space? Keep in mind this top is a little taller than the rest in the middle and everything else looks great! THanks in advance!

Also stealthy, your space is very similar to mine! Difference is really your working with 4' and I'm working with about 5' minus the bucket space. I'm also scrogging so I'm interested to see what my final yield will be compared to yours with just the 600  I can see why it was hard for you to run the 6, even with the extra height this thing is intense! that being said I would be more than happy with .5 g's per watt which would be 300g's correct? That would be a little over 10oz's.. Of 3 dank strains.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks fine to me Treez. Those bits of damage don't look like much either, I am forever ripping leaves, snagging them, spilling nute mix on them, having run off from other plants drip on them...christ it's a wonder I ever get any weed from my cab, lol. The main fan leaves don't look like they are cupping from heat stress so I think your light sounds fine if it's the position of it that you are concerned about.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks fine to me Treez. Those bits of damage don't look like much either, I am forever ripping leaves, snagging them, spilling nute mix on them, having run off from other plants drip on them...christ it's a wonder I ever get any weed from my cab, lol. The main fan leaves don't look like they are cupping from heat stress so I think your light sounds fine if it's the position of it that you are concerned about.


LoL, I hear that! 

Yea mainly the distance I was worried about, no cupping at all! Everything else looks great, do you think it might of stressed them a little going from 220 hps w cfl's to 600 hps? Thanks for the input dst, I just wanted to make sure. I can't wait to see what these do under here!

Edit I don't think I said I'm running the 2 blackberrys in 2 gal, same with the vk's and the Quzar in a 5 gal so I squeezed quite a bit in there for how long they all vegged for!


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

I just had top chop half of one of my Casey main colas due to bud rot at 7 weeks im gutted. I miss the likes already lol. couldn't see half the pics so dunt know how dank but i guess the usual dankness from the 600


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Cold damp nights westy are a bitch. My clones are not liking the dark night time cold either, need to get mesen a heat mat or summit.

Treez, they'll be fine, they'll be thinking they are in paradise, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

Its already pants weather in my flat lol, I need a dehumidifier but am waiting till we get a move first. Martha Faquar


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2011)

My clones in an aero unit are all folded up like cheap umbrellas. My ambient temps are getting too low right now, probably below 50F. I must negotiate with the fearsome dragon (my wife) for temporary shelter. Hmmmm, but where. Well, she's not awake yet, still time to create facts on the ground heheh.



DST said:


> Cold damp nights westy are a bitch. My clones are not liking the dark night time cold either, need to get mesen a heat mat or summit.
> 
> Treez, they'll be fine, they'll be thinking they are in paradise, lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> My clones in an aero unit are all folded up like cheap umbrellas. My ambient temps are getting too low right now, probably below 50F. *I must negotiate with the fearsome dragon (my wife)* for temporary shelter. Hmmmm, but where. Well, she's not awake yet, still time to create facts on the ground heheh.


HAHHAAAAA that's funny and i was gonna "Like" it LOL

i don't care about not having a like button but i am getting pissed off about the pictures not being displayed. cause, dang i can tell you that i like you, but missing bud shots, well that's just unacceptable


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 9, 2011)

God morning 600's. I'm having issues viewing pictures as well. I can't wait till the site is @ 100%. Question. Is 18" between bulb & plant a good distance? My Brain Storms are looking like champs. Growing every day looking alive & happy. The Sour Diesel however isn't doing as hot. It looks sad. Leaves curved down like an open umbrella. There's no wilt or burn. The leaves are fresh & green but just doesn't look vibrant. Is it a strain characteristic or do I need to experiment/change or adjust?


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds about right if its an open bulb.

Possibly just the way the plant grows, are the leaves feeling limp and floppy?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2011)

i was hopn someone would say that about your curl calidad. thanks DST, mine are doing the same thing, but the leaf itself seems very healthy. i think maybe it's just the way my two plants are. healthy but a little droopy looking.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey stealthy 0.67 is better than I have ever done... and I feel like I'm doing alright.

RIU sure pisses me off sometimes. Happy Friday to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 9, 2011)

lol. I have permission to lodge the unit in my study until roots pop.

This thread had about 200 more likes than posts as of yesterday, which I thought was pretty cool. I hope they restore those to us. Likes make everyone's day.



mysunnyboy said:


> HAHHAAAAA that's funny and i was gonna "Like" it LOL
> 
> i don't care about not having a like button but i am getting pissed off about the pictures not being displayed. cause, dang i can tell you that i like you, but missing bud shots, well that's just unacceptable


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 9, 2011)

@ DST, nope the leaf feels fine. @ mysynnyboy, I guess it's just a strain trait. I figured if something is wrong with an element (soil,water,light, nutes, etc.) they would all look the same??? Well lets see how we do. Good luck to ya'll....I need my "like" icon!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2011)

i think you're the only bill collector i have ever liked 
so it looks like i may only be able to get $250 out of my little john boat. i was thinking i may have to start with a 250 watt with my cfl supplement. but I AM ON MY WAY TO 600 my friends. i like the club, you take me even without lights


----------



## kbz (Dec 9, 2011)

little slut gettin all the luv from my 600 and eatin it up! Afghan special startin week 7


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Note to users, apparently RIU's image uploader is not working, So we CANT see your pics...

Best way to have your pics still show is to write them in with an image URL and the IMG codes.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Note to users: You must spred more Rep before...blah de blah....


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey, the likes are back! Bill, that girl is gorgeous! 

Woo hoo, Happy Friday!


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Order has been restored to the universe, hehe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Im pretty excited, this bubba I have is very, very hard to clone...

Sooo. I did the next best thing  and dusted her with some of my Cougar Pollen. 

Hopefully I can get a Bubba dominate pheno out of the few beans I get from her


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2011)

mmmmmmmm bubba cougar


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Just as an experiment Bill, you should try snipping off one of the lower popcorn branches, and root that. I find that anything in flower seems to root really quickly, even late on stuff. Okay, it then has to go through it's cycle, but it's sometimes easier than doing a re-veg. Good luck with the seeds anyhoo.

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

I was dreaming of pre 98 bubba last night lol. it gets in ya head dunt it an ive only seenn pics of urs lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> it gets in ya head dunt it


 Are you referring to the high?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Just as an experiment Bill, you should try snipping off one of the lower popcorn branches, and root that. I find that anything in flower seems to root really quickly, even late on stuff. Okay, it then has to go through it's cycle, but it's sometimes easier than doing a re-veg. Good luck with the seeds anyhoo.
> 
> DST


She was done in a Mini Scrog, So there isnt really any "lower" growth, everything beneath the screen was removed a long time ago...


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Are you referring to the high?


I haven't been lucky enough to sample it yet. Ur pics and the name, i dunt know why i was dreaming of it lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 9, 2011)

glad im not the only one who thinks about genetics while laying in bed before sleep. or am i?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful plant BC.



dababydroman said:


> glad im not the only one who thinks about genetics while laying in bed before sleep. or am i?


Definitely not the only one.

The OG kush I'm chopping up right now is the leafiest plant I've ever seen. Almost not worth trimming. The pile of leaves is about the same size as the pile of buds, but damn do they look good for tiny little things. The closet is all shut down now... no sound and it's freaking me out. I can hear cars driving by outside.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Im pretty excited, this bubba I have is very, very hard to clone...
> 
> Sooo. I did the next best thing  and dusted her with some of my Cougar Pollen.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a Bubba dominate pheno out of the few beans I get from her


Can't fit anymore trichs in there! Well done! I know someone who would be interested in some of those seeds


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

maybe cause you is the Bubba, lol.


mr west said:


> I haven't been lucky enough to sample it yet. Ur pics and the name, i dunt know why i was dreaming of it lol.


jig, my lasy og kush pheno was like that....grew grape like buds that glistened but had no smell or taste. Quite bland all in all.


jigfresh said:


> Beautiful plant BC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ph'd my water said 6.1 fed girls. Came back saw meter syill on in cup and it now says 3.4!!!! Wtf!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am glad they restored the likes!! I went back a page and added some


----------



## Dobby (Dec 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ph'd my water said 6.1 fed girls. Came back saw meter syill on in cup and it now says 3.4!!!! Wtf!!


I often use pH meters at work and what you describe isn't uncommon, the reading seems to drift down. I call it pick a reading any reading. LOL. 

You should probably rinse and re-calibrate. Hopefully you don't need a new probe/meter depending on what you have.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Ph'd my water said 6.1 fed girls. Came back saw meter syill on in cup and it now says 3.4!!!! Wtf!!


Scary! Did you buy a cheapo or did you pay extra for a quality unit? I calibrate once per week now, I can't afford making PH mistakes anymore! Good luck BM999.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Milwaukee PH55. I used it for one grow. Then put it away when I got the recipe right. New grow and new media pulled it out again. Maybe it needed to soak all over again? I did re-calibrate. After that it started to fluctuate wildly then stabilized. Might need a new probe for it I guess.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 9, 2011)

Could be... Do you store it keeping the probe wet in calibration solution or distilled water?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

I used to to I put it away. I think it needed to get wet again...that 2-4 hr waiting period before initial use. Damn I hate making stupid mistakes!! 
I have it stored in water now though.
Ill buy some distilled for it later on.
Gonna try to find an affordable r/o as well.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah if that probe goes dry it can roast it. Hope it still works for you man!


----------



## theoldmerchant (Dec 9, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lost my wallet, had all of my money on my Walmart money card.

What do you guys/gals think of this r/o system?
What do you use?

http://www.pokernationusa.com/water-filter.html?src=gsc


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice beasts of plants you have there old merchant.

This is my RO system... basically the same as the one you posted I think, just more expensive lol:
http://123filter.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=76


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

How long do the filters last?
I wonder if the generic one is as good and if filters are specific to brand?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 9, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Lost my wallet, had all of my money on my Walmart money card.
> 
> What do you guys/gals think of this r/o system?
> What do you use?
> ...


I get mine at the local Health Food Co-op, .40 cents a gallon. I use 12 gallons a week, about 5 bucks a week  And i get to check out all the Hot Hairy Armpit Chics.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I get mine at the local Health Food Co-op, .40 cents a gallon. I use 12 gallons a week, about 5 bucks a week  And i get to check out all the Hot Hairy Armpit Chics.


 lol
during the summer I use 25-30 gallons a day


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't expect to get any Likes from me anymore, I got that monkey off my back now, lol.

Morning everyone, pics coming soon for anyone who is still awake, conscious, still has vision, and is up at this god forsaken hour on a Saturday shmorgens.

PEACE AND GET THE FUK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

So here we are, day 2 of the 7-14 day attack with my new thrip spray, courtsey of a fellow 6er who's name shall not be mentioned to protect the fart of curiousness that is in us all....did I just give it away there...ah well, thanks buddy.
It's quite a head fuk to me looking at my plants and seeing things that are not 100%, it just grinds me man. But anyway, I am getting there, and I think with the help of my little fungus friends, my plants seem to be handling the little crawly fuk wits up to this point. As you will see (you can always disagree and say they are shite, lol)

Right, I should probably ask this on my own thread but lets get the opinion of you lot. Should I bother keeping a journal, or should I just annoy the fuk out the 600 all the time with my bletherings? Please...Yes or No will do, (providing you add some .....to make it 10 characters.)

Ok, without further ado. on with the pic show. I'll try and keep them in order and give ye a wee run down.

Was a bit pissed that I could see the floor, but hey, that'll get sorted. Downstairs in the cab.





To the Left, first floor, haberdashery, stationary and DOG kush





To the Right, DOG kush of course, I love these flower planting trays, they are awesome, 







Bolo Kush leaf...thrips been having a good time in my place, this is not so bad.






Shiver me LIVERS, it's the stinky one.






Sleepy Bolo Kush waking up, this is a short little pheno, chubby ass leaves.









4






This is a DOG kush scrog and home to many a thrip, god knows how, these little fukker must have umbrellas or something! (sorry, it's a bit out of focus, the lens was drawn to the fat cola on the right)












Choo choo it's Casey Jones the hungry mofo











Chillberry Kush kola






Male OG Kush (well kush variety, came from an OG kush) stinks like a mofo











Casey Jones half way through, already munching it's lower leaves, need more warp factor Scotty!!!






The YINS, poor little yins have been through a battle and a half, ffs. Coming through now though, We got MTF's, Cesspools, Sour Cherry's, some cross with Stomper OG from the big man that I can't remember, is got CC, chemdog I think, anyway, here they are, and the Mom cheese kinda lurking at the back taking up too much space.






By jolly its a Casey






And now with annoying fan in the way(that looks like it could do with a clean)....the Yins.






Woof, frosty fan leaf stems abound...






And there you have it. Todays picture soiree.

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the journey through your lovely garden...I almost got lost.


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 10, 2011)

Imo keep a journal. Maybe start a new one when you make a new strain


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd follow it if you made it, I've been very interested in the vert game lately! Looking good DsT!


----------



## pandan (Dec 10, 2011)

I just changed my Avatar pic...someone comment on my avatar pic  .... it's over there look <---------------


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

yes, I see it pandan, very nice indeed, lol. where you been at?

I already have a journal Treez, I just don't have it in my signature so not many people go there, so I am just wondering if I can be arsed updating that. Just all seems a bit pointless when I am updating here.....


SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I'd follow it if you made it, I've been very interested in the vert game lately! Looking good DsT!


----------



## pandan (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking after a baby...oh not a plant... a human one I mean.

I wish I have a camera of my own to take more pictures but for now i have to share an iphone with my missus and usually when she wants to use the phone (laying down feeding the baby or what not) is when I'm in the grow room. Then the photo's I got I have to get her to upload to her facebook album off the phone since this computer is a fossil and freezes so much i can't plug it straight in.... Oh yeah and the bastard tiger stripes i get taking photos under a HPS don't help either....

Anyway at least for now I can use a Dinafem Diesel top for a avatar. It come free but i liked it better than the LSD I choose (like a stupid sucka for marketing).


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2011)

some lovely stuff in the 600 of late, very nice everybody!

DST i get your point about journo updates, that must have taken ages, lol.

i have basically given up on my journal, if i have anything interesting to share i post in the 600. which brings me on to this













my super lemon haze has had a couple of weeks in the jar now and is still not 100% dry to how i like it. this stuff is like green crack, luckily for me i sit up playing poker all night so it suits me.

last time i took it 11 weeks and it was finished and had a hell of a body stone to it, strange how much the strain has changed from one grow to another, grown from the same seed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2011)

good morning friends. day two without my mrs :-/ she's been in the hospital, we miss her, hope she comes home today. say a little prayer for us if you are so inclined. vibes and happy thought are more then welcome too


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> good morning friends. day two without my mrs :-/ she's been in the hospital, we miss her, hope she comes home today. say a little prayer for us if you are so inclined. vibes and happy thought are more then welcome too


You've got my happy thoughts, and positive vibes brotha. I've been the one in and out of the hospital as of late, but I can understand missing the mrs. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2011)

you know D,i took that as a joke for a min(the like thing),but looking back,that lil tab has made me lose touch with the 600.
by not posting,and just likeing everything,its like im not here.....more post from me,from know on.

and i think you might as well post all of your "bletherings",right here in the 600,cause i be lurkin,and you guys get sum good/funny/what the hell did he just say convo.
you guys really have a way with words.

now to your room,woot-to-the mutha fukkin woot,banging on all cyliders,you made my day,by putting cesspool in your grow,thats whats up.
she should not be to much fuss,and them other beans will fit right in,like "white on rice".


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd keep a journal D. It's so hard keeping track of your post in the 6. things move so fast. awesome update by the way. Hope whatever your doin for those thrips gives em hell.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> you know D,i took that as a joke for a min(the like thing),but looking back,that lil tab has made me lose touch with the 600.
> by not posting,and just likeing everything,its like im not here.....more post from me,from know on.
> 
> and i think you might as well post all of your "bletherings",right here in the 600,cause i be lurkin,and you guys get sum good/funny/what the hell did he just say convo.
> ...


i do that with the like button. i'd do it with the rep but u can and since like came out i sorta forgot bout reps.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2011)

Much good vibes and prayers going out your way sunnyboy.

D... I find a journal to be a bit confusing and a little sad. I'm not sure the reason, but my journal doesn't get very much attention. Really only 3 people that aren't in here check it out. I use it more for when I want to talk a lot of pointless shit. And I double post any updates I provide here.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

So yesterday I am sitting in the smoke / grow room... chillin with a buddy... and something happens in the other room that desperately needs my attention. I leave "BoB" in the room smokin while I go take care of the situation, and come back about 10 minutes later. I WILL NEVER LEAVE ANYONE IN MY GROW UNATTENDED AGAIN!

"BoB" is one of those *( I've never grown myself, but I have a lot of friends that grow, and this is how they do it )* types of people. "BoB" decided to "help" my grow... and "trim" Miss Anonymous' fan leaves off, and manicure my sugar leaf - to enhance bud production - because one of his friends does it that way when the buds are around this size, and it works really well. OMFG! His friend grows under CFL's and his buds get about as big as mine are after a month or two of growth... my girl is only 2 weeks into flower! I went off... mind you.. she looks pretty... but now she is gonna be stunted. THAT'S NOT ALL!

While he was in there leaning into my tent, trimming Miss Anonymous all to hell... HE SMASHED HER CLONE WITH HIS ELBOW! Snapped the stem, and tried to prop it up with hydroton... wasn't even gonna tell me! THAT'S NOT ALL! The only reason i really paid notice to the clone being broke, (because he did prop it up kinda well) was because he used the pot the clone was in, AS AN ASHTRAY! "The ash is good for the plant, that is why you tap your bowls out in the pots isn't it?" Well, ya... but only bud ash... not cigerette ash which has so many carcinogens and chemicals in it it's crazy! And not even bud ash that has been lit with a lighter... I am picky about it... butane can't touch my bud... I light with hemp wicks. 

Either way... this guy blew my mind! Trims a plant, breaks a clone, and uses a pot as an ashtray... and was like... "I didn't know"... NOT EVEN AN APOLOGY! He's been a friend for 10 years now... and that may be too long. 

I am blown away... I will post pics in a short while... taking out the clone, and replanting the pot with White Shark 33 today. It's also watering day...


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 10, 2011)

what is livers made out of? the leafs remind me of some mexican plants i'v grown.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow dude. That guy would have lasted about one day as my friend. That sucks bro. Ha... I got pissed at my mom and dad last week for merely LooKing at my grow without me there. It's always fun yelling at your parents like they used to when you were a kid. "Hey... get out of there!!!" hahaha.

My grow space while small is a sanctuary. People should count themselves lucky to even know of it's existence.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow dude. That guy would have lasted about one day as my friend. That sucks bro. Ha... I got pissed at my mom and dad last week for merely LooKing at my grow without me there. It's always fun yelling at your parents like they used to when you were a kid. "Hey... get out of there!!!" hahaha.
> 
> My grow space while small is a sanctuary. People should count themselves lucky to even know of it's existence.


Exactly! Now, this is the friend that comes around to catch a buzz, never has his own, and when he does... he barely wants to smoke it. I see him like once a month... maybe less. I have been saying for years that I was getting tired of him, because of the way he acts. Such a cheap ass. Now after this, I am down one friend. Oh well, life goes on. He knows I am pissed so he will probably avoid me until after harvest... that's his normal. We'll see how I feel about him at that time... friggin mooch. Plant / Clone killin mooch.

So, I have never had a plant this young in its bud cycle soooooo bare... well not since my first grow... and that one didn't turn out very well. Is there still hope for her? She is only two weeks into flower... with another 6-10 weeks left...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for the kindness guys. i'm sure she will be ok, well i hope so, she takes prescription poison that has finally taken a toll on her liver. i have convinced her to go mmj and drop the heavy narcs for pain. now i just gotta learn what kind of strain to grow for her. fdd said to go with edibles and hash. she likes to smoke, just couldn't because of her other meds. now i really need to be a 6 double 0 like youze guyz so i can supply her as well  thats the one GREAT thing that has come out of this trip to the hospital.
i'm going out to take pics of my poor little boat to put on craigslist, cause i need lights 
Camp, i can't even begin to imagine your shock and disappointment with your friend. i am sorry.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

... and then there are good friends... like my friend "Frodo" that just called and told me he just got in some OG Kush from a friend, and one of the plants was hermi... do I want the seeds? Of course I want the seeds! He's gonna come bye and we'll pick out the seeds, and smoke some... now that's whats up!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Why would you want hermie seeds?


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Why would you want hermie seeds?


 I might be wrong (it's been known to happen lol) but I read somewhere that hermi seeds are female seeds. I can't confirm that but I know I read it.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Why would you want hermie seeds?


I have always had good results with seeds that come from hermi plants. not that I have a TON of experience, but I am 7/8 females from seeds from hermi's. and all 7 turned out BOMB. Back in the day I had heard that that there was a better chance of female from hermi... that was years ago... but I know it has proven 7/8 times for me as true... so... I am going with what works. Not like I will be growing them any time soon either... but it's cool that I can get pure OG Kush genetics without paying for them. Probably won't see those grown by me for another year or so...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

To each their own... 

However there is a difference between feminized seeds and hermie seeds.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> To each their own...
> 
> However there is a difference between feminized seeds and hermie seeds.


Most definately there is a difference. just saying, my success rate for females is 7/8... and it would be pure OG Kush genetics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Most definately there is a difference. just saying, my success rate for females is 7/8... and it would be pure OG Kush genetics.


How many of those 7 females hermed?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Why would you want hermie seeds?


All hermie beans are not hermies
they will however be fem's. sometimes plant's aren't stressed to hermie. they do it for survival. it happens alot with these Og's, the will her late flower usually un noticed, and youll have like 7 seeds per oz of bud. this is by my accounts though.
my corleone in veg is from a herm seed. so i'll see if it herms. i had 3 seeds in the whole plant. the mom was a reg seed not femmed so it wasnt that . bt we'll see


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

I guess it depends on the strain, when the plant hermed in flower, early or late... a whole lot of factors...

I just would rather not deal with them..

I have had cuts that would herm very late in flower... like week 7. Stopped growing them,

I just dont like having unknown pollen floating around... Considering when I NEED to know what is pollinating what


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

So much to be done, so little time.

Oh how it would be nice to have a Remote like in the movie Click


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 10, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> My grow space while small is a sanctuary. People should count themselves lucky to even know of it's existence.


 
I know I do.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2011)

i'm with you there guys. i had a plant that went hermie on me that was delicious, powerful smelling bag seed weed which turned out to have that diesel fuel smell. anyway, i grew it out for the seeds cause hey why not, i always heard hermies had great smoke and i really didn't mind all those free seeds since i'm gonna throw them outside this spring. we called her Lady Gaga and i am smoking her right now. 
just talked to mrs and they are gonna keep her all week-end. kinda sad but i have the house to myself LOL which doesn't happen often


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Kinda fucked you would grow a bunch of hermie prone plants outside...

Not very fair to anybody else growing in your surrounding area..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Kinda fucked you would grow a bunch of hermie prone plants outside...
> 
> Not very fair to anybody else growing in your surrounding area..


???i live in the middle of no where, no one around for miles and miles and miles  i don't think i am the only one on this planet doing this but then again maybe i am???


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How many of those 7 females hermed?


7 of 8 FEMALE, 1 Hermi'd


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm with you there guys. i had a plant that went hermie on me that was delicious, powerful smelling bag seed weed which turned out to have that diesel fuel smell. anyway, i grew it out for the seeds cause hey why not, i always heard hermies had great smoke and i really didn't mind all those free seeds since i'm gonna throw them outside this spring. we called her Lady Gaga and i am smoking her right now.
> just talked to mrs and they are gonna keep her all week-end. kinda sad but i have the house to myself LOL which doesn't happen often


Outside or inside... i'd grow them. like I said... in my experience, 7/8 seeds from a hermi were female, 1 did hermi... and i scrapped that one, because i wasn't trying to fertilize my whole crop.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> ???i live in the middle of no where, no one around for miles and miles and miles  i don't think i am the only one on this planet doing this but then again maybe i am???


dude... if you are out in the middle of nowhere... do it up... fuck what anyone else thinks. You don't have neighbors to worry about... why worry? keep em downwind from YOUR fem grow tho... just in case.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I guess it depends on the strain, when the plant hermed in flower, early or late... a whole lot of factors...
> 
> I just would rather not deal with them..
> 
> ...


I wouldn't grow a hermi plant in my setup... but i will plant a seed that came from a hermi, because of the high chance of the seed being female. How many breeders out there hermi their plants for seeds? Anyone more experienced that can get in on the discussion?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

When breeders make feminized seeds, they force a true female to grow male flowers so that they can use the pollen for making feminized seeds.

When a female hermies on its own due to genetics, the offspring will either be female or hermie. With a higher chance for hermie plants.

That is why feminized seeds have that same risk of turning transgender.

As far as growing the seeds outside, hey if you live in the middle of nowhere go for it. 

Just know that pollen can travel for miles...

Im not trying to start an argument, just giving my opinion...

Nor am i telling you what to do, just stating what I do, or would do...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> When breeders make feminized seeds, they force a true female to grow male flowers so that they can use the pollen for making feminized seeds.
> 
> When a female hermies on its own due to genetics, the offspring will either be female or hermie. With a higher chance for hermie plants.
> 
> ...


So fem'd seeds have the same risk of turning transgender... what exactly is the difference then? JUST WANT TO CLARIFY, I AM NOT FLAMING... JUST TRYING TO UNDERSTAND...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Kinda fucked you would grow a bunch of hermie prone plants outside...
> 
> Not very fair to anybody else growing in your surrounding area..


I would never do it outside. that is not cool at all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Outside or inside... i'd grow them. like I said... in my experience, 7/8 seeds from a hermi were female, 1 did hermi... and i scrapped that one, because i wasn't trying to fertilize my whole crop.


 the one that wasnt a fem was 99% herm . if you flowered it it prob wouldve shown pistils.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> So fem'd seeds have the same risk of turning transgender... what exactly is the difference then? JUST WANT TO CLARIFY, I AM NOT FLAMING... JUST TRYING TO UNDERSTAND...


fem seed= chemical indced hermie. thats all i see, bt since the herm effect was not environmental or genetic that the chance of going herm are less than that of a true herm.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 10, 2011)

Some of the best Producing plants I have Ever grown came from hermie seeds.

I am more worried about Hemp being legalized and grown near my house. That pollen will definitely fuck some shit up here in nor cal.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the one that wasnt a fem was 99% herm . if you flowered it it prob wouldve shown pistils.


I did flower it... thought it was a female for almost two weeks... had great form... the buds looked great... I have pics of it a few weeks back in my journal... and 1/2 way down the branches, MALE pods. not a bunch... just groups of 2 and 4... but enough for me not to take the chance. I had a bunch of people say just remove the pods, and continue to flower her... but i wasn't taking the risk... I have too many strains going in my tent.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I did flower it... thought it was a female for almost two weeks... had great form... the buds looked great... I have pics of it a few weeks back in my journal... and 1/2 way down the branches, MALE pods. not a bunch... just groups of 2 and 4... but enough for me not to take the chance. I had a bunch of people say just remove the pods, and continue to flower her... but i wasn't taking the risk... I have too many strains going in my tent.


That is always my fear when growing feminized seeds, and seeds from a herm mother...

It sucks to spend weeks vegging a plant, only to find out it is a heshe.

I have a buddy that it happened to, and his plants were montsers, only to sprout a few balls 3 weeks into flower.

He scrapped them not wanting to risk pollinating anything else...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I would never do it outside. that is not cool at all.


seriously, i live in the middle of 1000 acres, MY LAND. there's no one around. i am in south fla, not cali where there are lot's of peeps growing.

i won't say another word about it, this is not the place to debate outdoor growing so i will let it go, sorry


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> seriously, i live in the middle of 1000 acres, MY LAND. there's no one around. i am in south fla, not cali where there are lot's of peeps growing.


Damn man, sounds like a nice place to pitch a tent huh.

Open land is nice


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 10, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again. i tried, sorry bill, rep for ya anyway. yes it is quite nice. the only neighbors i have are of the wildlife variety


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 10, 2011)

*pics as promised...........






Full Tent






My Mates Casey Jones 

And Again











My Bubblelicious. Still going strong, ive had this strain for over a year now from one seed i have carried it over by re-vegging and then cloning.






One Main Cola Of Lemon Skunk, Few other little buds poking through, Bubblelicious in the background.






Westy's PK Surprise

Im getting excited as there is now 1wk and 4 days til the big chop, all of the above apart from the Lemon Skunk will be taken. *


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 10, 2011)

well first day of flushing today
any pointers for the last week?
should i wait for coco to semi dry out (2-3 days) before i give water again? that would mean only 2 waterings in the last week of flush

also my shitty ass amazon bought light has started to not turn on when timer flips on in the past week. I have to go unplug it and re plug it in until it decides to turn on. The balast fan starts up when it gets power but light will not always start up! So i know its something with the bulb possibly?or the wiring? Any ideas of how to troubleshoot this problem? I will be taking out everything and thoroughly cleaning/testing it next saturday when i cut
anyways heres update pics from today


























also tried to look under my 60-100x scope and from what i seen most trics are milky. didnt really see any amber but its so hard to use that scope
what would you guys recommend to easily see trics? bc this one>>>http://shit fuck microscope is wayyy too touchy/shaky when trying to use
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=60x-100x+microscope&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=qJV&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=677&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10956233090000372830&sa=X&ei=7svjTvbiJ6n20gHjrs3kBQ&ved=0CIABEPMCMAM


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> well first day of flushing today
> any pointers for the last week?
> should i wait for coco to semi dry out (2-3 days) before i give water again? that would mean only 2 waterings in the last week of flush
> 
> ...


Check the wattage that the timer is rated for... should be on the back of the timer... many are rater less than 450 watts... yet they work for a while... could be that the timer is burnin out.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks really good, Could always double check you bulb and if its not that or the timer I would suspect the ballast.

I would let them dry out a little in between flushing, to me 1 or 2 flushes is plenty at the end of the cycle! Startving them any longer is pointless IMO..


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a 1989 Northern Lights from Sensi Seeds.


dababydroman said:


> what is livers made out of? the leafs remind me of some mexican plants i'v grown.





jigfresh said:


> My grow space while small is a sanctuary. People should count themselves lucky to even know of it's existence.


oh we do...lol



CampUnderDog said:


> ... and then there are good friends... like my friend "Frodo" that just called and told me he just got in some OG Kush from a friend, and one of the plants was hermi... do I want the seeds? Of course I want the seeds! He's gonna come bye and we'll pick out the seeds, and smoke some... now that's whats up!


I think that's cool, with OG's you can find that 1 in a million.



billcollector99 said:


> Why would you want hermie seeds?





billcollector99 said:


> To each their own...
> 
> However there is a difference between feminized seeds and hermie seeds.


Just feel I need to touch on this issue. And yes indeed there is, but only one that has been brought on by man instead of nature. I have seen plants that herm inside but grow quite happily outside. 

I wouldn't stress too much about growing something that potentially herms outside, there are a % of hermaphrodites in nature anyway. And I don't think we should worry about our pollen ruining peoples crops, more like the authorities ruining peoples crops....

As growers I think we should try to stop putting down rules or legisltion that myths are made of. Like the sharing and growing of genetics, it's all hogwash.

So do we know what makes a plant herm? Probably not, because we don't know it's exact genetic make up and what conditions it should be in. We force our plants to grow at super fast rates, we feed them with high end nutrients, we hit them with constant light, and then we wonder why some herm....

What is the difference between a plant that is stressed and herms in a flower room and pollenates other plants, and a plant that is reversed using Colloidal silver for example, and then used to pollenate other plants in the flower room......If someone can tell me there is a different chemical reaction in the plant in each process, then I am all ears, but to me logic says to me they are the same.

Anyway, I have just been subjected to a really bad movie and needed to vent, lol....



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> *pics as promised...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey there, glad things are looking good for you. PK ftw!!!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 10, 2011)

*everyone do urselves a favor and rip a bowl/bong/L/burner/vap/etc.... 
and listen to this while you browse*
[video=youtube;tOPyNJig74w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOPyNJig74w[/video]
its like a bonus treat if ur geeked

and i dont think its the timer bc its still turning on my 450cfm fan and powering the ballast to turn the fan on


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> *everyone do urselves a favor and rip a bowl/bong/L/burner/vap/etc....
> and listen to this while you browse*
> [video=youtube;tOPyNJig74w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOPyNJig74w[/video]
> its like a bonus treat if ur geeked
> ...


SPM is a chester... just sayin.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

Livers was planted when this came out, I loved this track......I love me some Livers now too.
[youtube]6jQ_bOP0HfY[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 10, 2011)

I am keeping a journal of my current grow since this is my first all organic, or mostly all organic grow. I just keep it in a book in my grow room instead of boring ya'll to death with postings like watered today with water only. I have added two kandy kush x og stomper x the purps to dirt. One popped a tap root yesterday and one today and I just started them soaking between paper towels on thursday. So currently under lights I have an og18, a shackzilla, a critical kali mist and a colombian gold clone that is happily flowering away. In my tent is a hercules at three weeks old, a herijuana one week old and two of the kandy kush crosses waiting to see the world when their little heads pop through the dirt.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 10, 2011)

> I think that's cool, with OG's you can find that 1 in a million.


actually it turned out to be grand daddy purp, according to him... and now i am not as thrilled, but still got 11 free seeds... so... still a bit stoked.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> *everyone do urselves a favor and rip a bowl/bong/L/burner/vap/etc....
> and listen to this while you browse*
> [video=youtube;tOPyNJig74w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOPyNJig74w[/video]
> its like a bonus treat if ur geeked
> ...


Lol, didnt he go to jail for rape or somethin. i think i was in like 7th or 8th grade.


----------



## pandan (Dec 10, 2011)

Having a quick bong in the summer heat  


It's LSD a few days in to air drying.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Skunky Cougar


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 10, 2011)

ay dst whats the livers background? forgive me if i missed it.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vClEjV3ADU4&feature=related

and on that note somebody should refresh my memory on how to make these pop up so yall can press play intead of clickin the link.

and on that note im fixin to spark a rillo of c-4 x casey thanks HC if you read this.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> I haven't been lucky enough to sample it yet. Ur pics and the name, i dunt know why i was dreaming of it lol.


You never know, dreams sometimes come true


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 10, 2011)

What is really going on my peeps been a while and boy do i miss you Loooooons lol, hey there is no way after my abscence i can catch up on this dam thread so just let me say the pic's are off the hook and and it feels good to be back in the 600 mix of things to all of you that sent me well wish's and good will thanks and all is well i will be back in motion real soon with a 600 watter that will feature 8 babies 12 /12 from seed so i will keep you all posted and once again thanks to you all, Doob,DST Duchie,Billcollector,trynogrow , heads up hell all of you!!Peace


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 10, 2011)

And now for something completely different.

[video=youtube;u0WOIwlXE9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WOIwlXE9g[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> [video=youtube;u0WOIwlXE9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WOIwlXE9g[/video]


Is that a monty python clip, its what it reminds me of. I love monty python


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Is that a monty python clip, its what it reminds me of. I love monty python


The one and only.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Dried and Cured Bud Shot's of Jackpot Royale ~ Amazing Bud!*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice shots there, looks like some fire for sure


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 10, 2011)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Dried and Cured Bud Shot's of Jackpot Royale ~ Amazing Bud!*




Oh yea, and again,


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's a few shots of my OG Kush @ day 27 of flower what's everyone think??? Hope you like them. Stay Lit!!!View attachment 1928390View attachment 1928389


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Northern Lights from Sensi Seeds, planted in 1989...


dababydroman said:


> ay dst whats the livers background? forgive me if i missed it.





dababydroman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vClEjV3ADU4&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go, instructions for inbedding youtube vids...








stinkbudd1 said:


> What is really going on my peeps been a while and boy do i miss you Loooooons lol, hey there is no way after my abscence i can catch up on this dam thread so just let me say the pic's are off the hook and and it feels good to be back in the 600 mix of things to all of you that sent me well wish's and good will thanks and all is well i will be back in motion real soon with a 600 watter that will feature 8 babies 12 /12 from seed so i will keep you all posted and once again thanks to you all, Doob,DST Duchie,Billcollector,trynogrow , heads up hell all of you!!Peace


Hey stink, glad you are dgood.

Happy Sunday morning to you all peeps.

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good Morning DST

Good Night everyone else 

Have good ones, whichever they may be.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Morning Bill, riu looks like it's getting some extra functionality and some of it's looks like it's been pimped. The rep boxes are different, there is a little Auto Save that comes up in the text box I am writing in just now...and some people have said riu is going down permanently, seems strange that they would be putting development work into it just to close the site down....


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the new candy-like green merit badges.

I tried to think positively and hoped that the down time would mean upgrades... Bingo.

Harvest coming soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello to all!
I'm still in Alaska with BOTH of my parents! 
She pulled through and is home in her own bed for now.
Aspirative Pnemonia caused one of lungs to collapse, but they med-evac'd her via helicopter to Anchorage on the morning my dad found her gurgling & non-responsive.
Her sheer toughness, the excellent medical care, and I have absolutely no doubt all of the well wishes from you all here and from her friends had to have helped (more than we can ever know).
I'm exhausted, well, we all are. 
I also lost my wedding ring somewhere either in the hospital or the (snow-covered) hospital parking lot. It's what I get for being 40-pounds underweight and too distracted to feel it slip off. Plus I have huge hog-knuckles on my fingers from decades of heavy use that has always made my ring fit loosely.
I just have to remind myself that it's only metal.... otherwise I'll never forgive myself.
Let's see...
LOTS of stellar bud pR0nage!
Super frosty stuff, guys!
The wife has been tending to my new seedlings and all are doing well, and she chopped the last mature plant yesterday.
She said it was HUGE, and sticky, and stanky. Said it was a monster. Will post a pic when I get home Monday night.
Whoever says cannabis is addictive is full of peanuty shitballs.
I consider myself to be a heavy smoker.
To the point of me wondering if I smoke too much sometimes (until I slow down and the nausea, aches & pains come back with a vengeance).
But no withdrawls, no sweats, no grumpiness.
Preaching to the choir, I know.
Just amazes me the general population still thinks in terms of reefer madness...
Told my dad I smoke and grow (his brother was an old hippie who also grew and smoked, so I figured he wouldn't care, and he didn't), and showed him a pic of my last grow.
Hell, my general plant knowledge comes from him and the years I spent as his garden helper growing up. He's a heck of a botanist.
Had a lot of good talks with him when we were away from the hospital, got some stuff off my chest, came clean on things I never get a chance to bring up, so it was nice.
Same with my sister who'm I'm not so close with (she used to beat me unmercifully starting at age 1. Wasn't allowed to fight girls, so I had to take every fist and kick she decided to give me. Until I knocked her out with one punch when I was 13 and had enough of it. One and only time I ever raised my hand to a female.). But we talked a while during her visit, and I got the chance to let her know how proud I've always been of her and what she's done with her life and family, so that was also nice.
Any who, I read very fast, so I went over all the posts since my last one, and want to thank everyone who kept positive thoughts for my mom, and thanks to those who prayed. 
I'm not religious anymore, but prayers and well wishes do go a long ways. I know first hand that it works, and it meant a lot to me to read your posts.
More than any of you can ever know.
I've got a lot of hands to shake when I finally make my Route 420 Pan-American/Amsterdam road trip in a few years (fuck that mayan calendar....) 
Flying back to Oregon at noon on Monday and will take pics of my plants that are dried & hanging, and a pic of the seedlings.
So freaking tired right now, but feeling better.
Though this trip hit us hard in the old bank account, I've talked with the wife, and she still wants me to move forward with getting the MPK61 MIDI keyboard when I get home, as well as a minor computer upgrade in February, and I will be upgrading to the full Ableton Live Suite in March.
I'm done spinning my wheels.
Will be re-doubling my efforts and focus on music, so watch out.
More in a couple of days.

Okay, I'm off to bed before I fall asleep at the keyboard.
You guys (& gal/s) are aces in my book, and you are always in my thoughts.

Peace, safety, and good health to all.

(*no  until I'm home. But I'm going to burn this world to ash with the mondo bowl of ganja that I'm going to fire up when I get home, so get those fire extinguishers ready!  )

**Also: full, start-to-finish non-stop 2112 bass cover video uploaded to youtube by the end of next weekend, or I banish myself to Toke & Talk for a fortnight


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

I think we started our scrogs in flower at the same time, all be it that mine is slightly smaller than yours, lol (oo-er). So how many days flower you had them in for? Not sure why I am asking, I could just look at your last update, I am so lazy sometimes, hehe....would also save me figuring out when my scrog will be ready. twa birds, yin stone ken.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey my good friend Doobster, I am very much 1000 times liking this update kind sir....you are a very good man and it's great to hear that this has also given you the chance to settle some things with your family and ultimately enable you to have better relationships with them in the future. It's amazing how difficult times can bring the best out in people and actually make things a better place...

DST LIKES THIS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now off to bed crazy legs!

DST


DoobieBrother said:


> Hello to all!
> I'm still in Alaska with BOTH of my parents!
> She pulled through and is home in her own bed for now.
> Aspirative Pnemonia caused one of lungs to collapse, but they med-evac'd her via helicopter to Anchorage on the morning my dad found her gurgling & non-responsive.
> ...


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 11, 2011)

Doobie, glad to hear she is going home....get some rest bro and smoke a fatty, you deserve it!!!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 11, 2011)

Ah I like the new look, might be worth all the headaches the last couple days.. *St approves lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

GUYS: QUESTION TO ALL YOU KEEN PHOTOGRAPHERS

So we are using the Canon 1000D which is basically the starter DLSR from Canon, (I think Duchie got a similar one or an upgrade of the new model). Anyway, after much thought (about 2-3 years worth since we had the camera, lol), we are going to get a bigger lens. Probably something in the 35-100mm range. Can anyone recommend one for Canon? (it's a pain as I think you need the canon lens as they have built in image stabilizers...)

Any advise appreciated. Ta muchly.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 11, 2011)

What I learned from a drug program over forty years ago. We as humans tend to not talk seriously with one another until there is a crisis of some sort floating around us. It is not necessary to have a crisis to have a serious talk with the ones we love. At fifteen I was in a live in drug program and stayed there for sixteen months only to come out and two years later be shooting heroin again. I didn't apply what I learned there until twenty years later and now I try to live my life by paying it forward and being a kind honest person. I feel it's a way of paying back the universe for all the shitty things I did as a heroin addict.

One of the things I leaned, we all live within our emotions and with that in mind it is never a bad time to talk about your feelings. We go through life being hurt and hurting others, it's just the way it is, however, we do not need to keep all that hurt inside, it's so easy to share it with another and even though we may not think it, people do care, it's generally our nature to care. Some of us on here use the six hundred at times to vent or to talk about serious stuff like doobie is now...and tell me doob you don't feel better for clearing the air with your kin folk. I'm sure you do, and so do they. 

Peace to you and yours doobie, I'm happy that your mom pulled through and you got to share some feelings with your dad and sis.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 11, 2011)

And now a re-veg question. I want to take a cutting from my colombian gold which has been in flower for a couple/few weeks. My question, do I take the cutting hit it with some root stuff and stick it into some dirt and use a humidity dome or not use a humidity dome?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Probably not his taste in music, but this ones for.....
[youtube]komWEgGcPiU[/youtube]


----------



## pandan (Dec 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> And now a re-veg question. I want to take a cutting from my colombian gold which has been in flower for a couple/few weeks. My question, do I take the cutting hit it with some root stuff and stick it into some dirt and use a humidity dome or not use a humidity dome?


Well i'd say always dome for cuttings right? I'm not sure why you are asking...like there is a reason why the norm doesn't apply? While the cutting has no roots it can only pull moisture into it through it's foliage. You also want it to be fairly warm too. I feel like I could keep going but you probably already know this?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Just take the cut normally HeadsUp and treat it the way you would a normal clone. It will root, it may even continue to flower, but eventually if left in a veg light cycle it will get the basil leaves and then eventually start growing real leaves and you will have a normal plant again.


Heads Up said:


> And now a re-veg question. I want to take a cutting from my colombian gold which has been in flower for a couple/few weeks. My question, do I take the cutting hit it with some root stuff and stick it into some dirt and use a humidity dome or not use a humidity dome?


Probably asking because it's not something he has done before I would guess, lol. You do not always need a dome for cuttings, if you take cutting you can leave em ona window and they will root eventually, (even without a medium, just a glass of water).

As the good teachers always say, Better to ask a question than to do something the wrong way...or soemthing like that, lol.



pandan said:


> Well i'd say always dome for cuttings right? I'm not sure why you are asking...like there is a reason why the norm doesn't apply? While the cutting has no roots it can only pull moisture into it through it's foliage. You also want it to be fairly warm too. I feel like I could keep going but you probably already know this?


EDIT I'll go get a pic of a clone that I basically snapped the head of a plant by mistake and felt sorry for it so I am revegging it, it's a DOG of course.

And HeadsUp, I will get pictures up of what I was explaining, I haven't ignored your request.


----------



## pandan (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh I forgot the whole reason i was going to say something at all.

Don't re-veg is my personal preference. I've seen it not perform a few times for myself and others so it seems like gambling with heartache. I mean if you are prepared to grow it right through and wouldn't care if it failed completely then sure. But for me every wasted grow or plant is a dagger in the heart lol

Me and my mate were going to grow the same thing. He had the money so bought the seeds and started before me. When I was ready i asked for cuttings and what he had done was take cuttings off plants that were maybe near 2 weeks (give or take?) in to the 12-12 cycle. Some texts will tell you it "won't work" or what ever- yeah it does (with some strains i guess) but those plants I grew and grew and grew and grew and grew.... and then gave up because the mother fucker never finished budding. It showed sex really quickly and seemed fast for the first 2 weeks but seemed to never grow any decent bud.

So it could of been a rubbish seed to begin with but I think any re-veg is going to come out with less vigour than the first season. This same dude...after he learned to grow more, had some Orange Bud and revegged it. Turned out to be very nice smoke but he was disappointed in the yield.

But hey maybe other people on here have had favourable re-veg stories?


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 11, 2011)

morning 6 early start today ..nice to hear ever things well doobie.. The new look to riu is nice but weres there xmas logo they normaly have!! Whats this about it shutting down? I hope not anyway. Dst i hear what your saying about keeping journals ,i seem to have 2-4 different people that follow my grow and post comments and likes but atleast 23-40 followers who don't like or give any feedback whatsoever - at least when i post in the 6 if its liked it'll get likes if not it won't maybe even a comment or two. Im thinking wether to end that log when this goes lot goes down and do jus what u was saying..kinda of makes sense. Cam battery die as i was taking some harvest shots but i got a few pics to upload anyway.. Donkey dick colas = engineers dream  closet smell i can say is hazey type dank.. Psycho killers #1&2 two diff phenos ones more fluffy -bigger nugs -longer finisher-more foxtailing and stinks makes you move your fingers from your face .. the others has nugs that are tougher and smells alot nice more bearable scents of lemon and funk.Romulan Diesels #1&2 -ones filled out twice the size of the other and but smells weaker than the smaller one ?? Both have the hardest nugs i have ever felt -smells crazy nice though .. berrys .. LmX1#2 has a black'grey purpletone ,#1 looks geen as normal and seems to finish a good week ahead of #2. Both smells arent exciting me though compared to whats in the room these are like 0.5 on the odour scale. Anyway heres the pics, some still to be chopped and trimmed up better before be hanged 1k (fluffier) 2: pk 3:ED 4:Rom d 5:Sour d 6:Rom (skinner) 7:Cheese 8:LmX#2


----------



## pandan (Dec 11, 2011)

I was just bedazzled by his rep badges and figured he has done it before


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 11, 2011)

Can we post big pics still!?


----------



## pandan (Dec 11, 2011)

In other news I got by missus too high 

She use to smoke lots but has been smoking half as much as me lately being busy with the baby.
So anyway we have a session and she has a couple Dinafem Diesel bongs and then 15 minutes later she is sitting on the couch and is like "oh i feel funny in the head". At first i was wondering if she was sick or about to faint or something but it soon become very apparently she was smashed as hell.

It's pretty good smoke for its modest description (picture in avatar)


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 11, 2011)

pandan said:


> Oh I forgot the whole reason i was going to say something at all.
> 
> Don't re-veg is my personal preference. I've seen it not perform a few times for myself and others so it seems like gambling with heartache. I mean if you are prepared to grow it right through and wouldn't care if it failed completely then sure. But for me every wasted grow or plant is a dagger in the heart lol
> 
> ...


Yeah re-veg plants do produce lower yeilds but the main point of revegging imo is to take cuts off the plant . all my revegs that i grow out are like little bonuses on top of cuts . I also snapped a nug off during flower i took the top stuck it in some clonex and popped it in to the soil with no dome over it , it rooted within a week or so, so i guess the same could apply to heads up. But if its a clone i cared about it'll be getting a dome .


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

That "Engineers Dream" is insane Dre, fantastic job on all of them though!!! As usual. And yeh, I think I have come to the conclusion to just give up on my journal. It will allow me to give all my loving to the 6double. lol.

Pandan, I would not wholey agree with the re-veg thing. Providing you let your plant get back into it's stride I have found it a very successful way to keep things around. I find that when cloning from flowering plants they also root very quickly.

Here's a DOG I am re-vegging just now. Looks terrible at the moment but will get it's stride.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 11, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Can we post big pics still!?


Doesn't look like it.. spoke to soon .. how ya do that then dst!!


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Did everyone see the Announcement from Admin? As i thought, all the issues have been with them moving their servers to a new host, as well as sorting all the bugs etc out.


----------



## pandan (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh really DST? Wow this is odd because the very first sets of info i had on cloning said flowering plants don't clone...which i found out first hand was wrong anyway and seen happen first hand other times too... trying to remember where I "learned" that useless "fact".


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 11, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Doesn't look like it.. spoke to soon .. how ya do that then dst!!


I figured it out, seems to be freezing up right now though when you try it. You simply double click on the picture and its like it was before when you pic the size! Way easier, just needs to work lol! 

Edit, it worked! Still a little glitchy hard to move around pics. Chopped my WhiteDwarf auto today, also starting my first dwc!
View attachment 1928816

View attachment 1928813


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Yo GreenDre. Plants are looking amazing bro. Question for you... how you get them to grow with no leaves like that? Trimming must be a breeze, lol


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yo GreenDre. Plants are looking amazing bro. Question for you... how you get them to grow with no leaves like that? Trimming must be a breeze, lol


 thanks man.. Boy do i wish that were true, some of these were alot easierto trim than others like the Ed was a breeze comparied to the fluffy Pk its sticky as hell and all them foxtails getting in the way made it long,the rom d was headache too-bigger leaf than bud on the skinner plant, the fat cheese plant in the hydro was probably the easiest to trim .Im not looking forward to trimming the sour d .
Going back for more in a couple.. Dre


----------



## djlifeline (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Wondering if could help!
My friend wants to swap me my 400w set up for a brand new 600w set up he bought by accident as he only wants a 400w. For me I have the space to do the extra plants (only doing 4 atm) and running 600w sounds like I get more bang for my buck! 

What I want to know does anyone know the heat difference? Grow in UK so cold atm and in a cupboard in a cold room. Normally leave door open quite few hours a day for ventilation.
Also price difference? Someone said not much more but get more for your money?

Please help im bakedddd haha.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 11, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I figured it out, seems to be freezing up right now though when you try it. You simply double click on the picture and its like it was before when you pic the size! Way easier, just needs to work lol!
> 
> Edit, it worked! Still a little glitchy hard to move around pics. Chopped my WhiteDwarf auto today, also starting my first dwc!
> View attachment 1928816View attachment 1928819
> ...


Looking good smellytrees looks like you got a fatt cola on them autos nice and thaanks for the info on the pics i've just changed mine ..
Welcome to dwc club too, i would cover that net pot with a bit of reflective sheeting if you've got it or something dark to keep out any light from the roots .. 
Is that a rdwc?


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 11, 2011)

What going on 600? Last night went to a hockey game with my son. We had a good time. Good to have a little father and son time. Not a single fight during the whole game though. We were both disappointed in that fact but oh well. Today is harvest time in the learning houshold. I have 2 plants that are ready to go. Just need to son to go somewhere else for a while so i can. He is not stupid he knows i smoke( although I have never done it in front of him), but out of respect for him i keep everything on the down low. Right now getting ready to do a little wake and bake while i sip my coffee. Man I love chill Sundays. I will post pics if i can get my camera to cooperate.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> And now a re-veg question. I want to take a cutting from my colombian gold which has been in flower for a couple/few weeks. My question, do I take the cutting hit it with some root stuff and stick it into some dirt and use a humidity dome or not use a humidity dome?


i have re-vegged a few, but i wait til i chop and just leave enough on the stump (a few popcorn buds) for new growth to happen. at this point i feed with rhizotonic and canazym. i have had some monster re-veggers


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 11, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Looking good smellytrees looks like you got a fatt cola on them autos nice and thaanks for the info on the pics i've just changed mine ..
> Welcome to dwc club too, i would cover that net pot with a bit of reflective sheeting if you've got it or something dark to keep out any light from the roots ..
> Is that a rdwc?


Thanks Dr Green dre and No Problem! I appreciate the tip about covering the net pot up, I'll just use the white side up and the panda film to cover the net pot!  No its not rdwc, planing on feeding her quite often lol. This is for a coffie container compitition that we just put a thread up for, anyone is welcome to join by the 1st! link is in my sig. Anyway, I have a lot to learn as I've done all my grows in soil previously with the exception of hand watering 2 strains in 4x4 rockwool cubes. I don't really count that though lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 11, 2011)

lol. They always look like they are trying to convert to another species.



DST said:


> That "Engineers Dream" is insane Dre, fantastic job on all of them though!!! As usual. And yeh, I think I have come to the conclusion to just give up on my journal. It will allow me to give all my loving to the 6double. lol.
> 
> Pandan, I would not wholey agree with the re-veg thing. Providing you let your plant get back into it's stride I have found it a very successful way to keep things around. I find that when cloning from flowering plants they also root very quickly.
> 
> Here's a DOG I am re-vegging just now. Looks terrible at the moment but will get it's stride.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> What going on 600? Last night went to a hockey game with my son. We had a good time. Good to have a little father and son time. Not a single fight during the whole game though. We were both disappointed in that fact but oh well. Today is harvest time in the learning houshold. I have 2 plants that are ready to go. Just need to son to go somewhere else for a while so i can. He is not stupid he knows i smoke( although I have never done it in front of him), but out of respect for him i keep everything on the down low. Right now getting ready to do a little wake and bake while i sip my coffee. Man I love chill Sundays. I will post pics if i can get my camera to cooperate.


sounds like a great week-end learning


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

pandan said:


> Oh really DST? Wow this is odd because the very first sets of info i had on cloning said flowering plants don't clone...which i found out first hand was wrong anyway and seen happen first hand other times too... trying to remember where I "learned" that useless "fact".


There is a technique called Monster-Cropping in which you take clones in the third week of flower. You get crazy branching during a reveg, and if you dont train and flower it right, yeah you can get a smaller yeild. However it works great for making a mom, because eventually you can take clones off it, and they wont have any signs of the reveg on them.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2011)

*Engineers Dream *re-veg...two plants
Number 1





Number 2


I'm still battling spidermites and they still re-veg....hardy strain.
notice the trichs on the new growth


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

DOG Kush ( In her stride )
http://





http://






She'll come back fine D. 

WooooF


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 11, 2011)

hot digggity dog!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> hot digggity dog!


Cheer's Droman, its so mean you could give it a badge and call it a " Bounty Hunter "
http://




"Fookin Mug"

Some re-veg pRon to add to the mix
Q.Q
http://






Peace 
cinder's


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow! Reading all that this morning was like putting in your first hour at work, but not. On top of that I was trying to do it while wake and baking on my Heri X Extrema and I've gotta tell ya it's a real in your face and head high that didn't make the chore easy. In fact, I can probably say that what I read I read at least 3 times. Now to see if I can remember what I wanted to comment on.

Doobie. I'm very glad to hear that your mom is doing good and going home and that you had the chance to clear some air while you were home. I know what that's like and Heads Up says it well. Twenty five odd years ago I was early twenties and on a coke binge at the same time my father passed away. Took the family a few days to find me in time for the funeral. It's a life long skeleton I carry but it did bring a very separated family together again for a while. Anyway, safe journey home Doobie. I bet your yearning to get home and see Mrs. Doobie and all. 

Hey DST. The D1000 and the Rebel XS are exactly the same. North American vs European model names is all. I take it you have the kit 18-55 lens and sounds like you have the IS lens? I don't, boo hoo. Anyway, what do you want to do with it? Do you want a wide angle for landscapes, or macro for your trichs? Or, do you want a telephoto for distance? Also, sometimes people will consider a Prime lens over a zoom lens. A prime lens has no zoom feature but because it has less moving parts it tends to have better quality and the prices are considerably less. So with a better idea of what you have in mind it's easier to narrow down. I have one small upgrade I want to do and it's a Canon 50mm f1.8. It's a prime lens with that very large 1.8 aperture for low light conditions. It's a cheap add on that's recommended by guys better than I. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12142-USA/Canon_2514A002_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_8.html

Here's a good video review of it.

[video=youtube;h4GcWwO-Zzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4GcWwO-Zzk[/video]

Gotta run for a bit but will be back later.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

Heri x Extrema Must be Fire! Dutchie. I was going to get some sannie's seed's a while back. It was the money in envelope thingy that put me off when Paypal dropped them. Pitty, i had my eye on the Choc. Rain and Killing Field's.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> morning 6 early start today ..nice to hear ever things well doobie.. The new look to riu is nice but weres there xmas logo they normaly have!! Whats this about it shutting down? I hope not anyway. Dst i hear what your saying about keeping journals ,i seem to have 2-4 different people that follow my grow and post comments and likes but atleast 23-40 followers who don't like or give any feedback whatsoever - at least when i post in the 6 if its liked it'll get likes if not it won't maybe even a comment or two. Im thinking wether to end that log when this goes lot goes down and do jus what u was saying..kinda of makes sense. Cam battery die as i was taking some harvest shots but i got a few pics to upload anyway.. Donkey dick colas = engineers dream  closet smell i can say is hazey type dank.. Psycho killers #1&2 two diff phenos ones more fluffy -bigger nugs -longer finisher-more foxtailing and stinks makes you move your fingers from your face .. the others has nugs that are tougher and smells alot nice more bearable scents of lemon and funk.Romulan Diesels #1&2 -ones filled out twice the size of the other and but smells weaker than the smaller one ?? Both have the hardest nugs i have ever felt -smells crazy nice though .. berrys .. LmX1#2 has a black'grey purpletone ,#1 looks geen as normal and seems to finish a good week ahead of #2. Both smells arent exciting me though compared to whats in the room these are like 0.5 on the odour scale. Anyway heres the pics, some still to be chopped and trimmed up better before be hanged 1k (fluffier) 2: pk 3:ED 4:Rom d 5:Sour d 6:Rom (skinner) 7:Cheese 8:LmX#2 View attachment 1928716View attachment 1928717View attachment 1928718View attachment 1928719View attachment 1928720View attachment 1928721View attachment 1928722View attachment 1928729


This is weird, on the original post ther's no pic's, but when i click the reply they come on that  
Looking smashing mate!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2011)

I take most of my clones from the flowering plants somewhere in the 14-21 day range and some will just root and grow like anything else but most root and reveg. I have an excellent success rate this way though so I never think twice about it. I do have some mothers going right now but they won't be ready for at least a few more weeks so if I need to make clones anytime soon, they'll come from the four that are vegging in the RDWC.

There's another RIU member coming over this afternoon though that's bringing me some sweet clones in exchange for my BBK mom so I may take some BBK cutings from the four to keep the strain going in my garden.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> what is livers made out of? the leafs remind me of some mexican plants i'v grown.


N.L Bro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Does it turn Blue?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Does it turn Blue?


Ive not had it blue haha, but its can go many and still come sweet as! I gave a couple clone's to a grower that has'nt realy refined his techniques since the 80's ( in pot, add dirt, stick under light and hope for best ).
Ive tried giving him a few tip's but..... 
BIG Tub, filled with Tomato Plant grow bag soil and over fed to the max ! It looked a right mess what leaves that were left were all color's but smoked great


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh i was just wondering. What is Deep Blues then?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 11, 2011)

The reason I asked about a dome or not on a flowering cutting, I'm concerned about mold on the bud from spraying.

I happen to have two og18 cuttings sitting in a glass of water on a windowsill and truthfully they look better than the cuttings I dipped in clone powder and put under a dome. I had three cuttings under a dome, one for sure is growing the other two could go either way. They have begun to yellow and don't look the healthiest. The two on the window sill in plain water look great, green as can be, no wilting and the leaves are sticking straight out....go figure?

Also my two purps have both popped and are enjoying the scenery.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Question for the 6 double. I got my bubble bags delivered. It's an 8 bag set. I want to break the set up so I have some and a friend have some. This friend is letting me stay at his place for a while so I owe him at least some bubble bags, haha. I am pretty sure he wants to make bubble hash. I want to make dry ice hash and I wouldn't mind the option for bubble hash, but don't care that much. So the question is how would you break these bags up, and what would you keep?

Here's the micron size. They seem like crazy sizes, but they didn't list them when I bought it. I gotta say I'm a bit frustrated with the tip I got, oh well.
400, 300, 250, 180, 110, 45, 25, 15

Thanks fellas.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Question for the 6 double. I got my bubble bags delivered. It's an 8 bag set. I want to break the set up so I have some and a friend have some. This friend is letting me stay at his place for a while so I owe him at least some bubble bags, haha. I am pretty sure he wants to make bubble hash. I want to make dry ice hash and I wouldn't mind the option for bubble hash, but don't care that much. So the question is how would you break these bags up, and what would you keep?
> 
> Here's the micron size. They seem like crazy sizes, but they didn't list them when I bought it. I gotta say I'm a bit frustrated with the tip I got, oh well.
> 400, 300, 250, 180, 110, 45, 25, 15
> ...


Here's the thing... the 400 is the trash bag, both of you will have to use it... and then on down... the 250 and the 110 in my experience don't yield much when used with the other bags. My suggestion, is just make a batch of hash for him, and keep the bags yourself. They aren't that expensive... but you really don't wanna break up the set. If you got the ones I got... make sure to clean them, rinse them, and dry them well after every use (dawn dishsoap)


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help underdog. My buddy lives on another continent and I don't think customs would be cool with me bringing hash with me. And while $80 isn't that much money, I have so many other things I'd rather spend it on than another set of bags.

Let me refine my question a bit. I looked around and the 'dry ice' bag sets range from 220 - 90 microns, the only bags I have close to that range are the 250, 180, 110. So new question is:

Would a set with these bags be ok for my friend to make bubble hash in - 400, 300, 45, 25, 15 ??? And as for him, he's a very amature grower, couple of plants in the back terrace in miracle grow. He's not the type with high standards, lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested here are the results for the 2011 Mendocino Emerald Cup.
[h=6]And the Official Winners for the 2011 Emerald Cup are as follows:
1st - Green Crack, Entry #80
2nd Humboldt Royal Kush, Entry #12
3rd Sugaree, Entry #44
4th MendoPurps x Sour Diesel, Entry #5
5th Cashmere x OG Kush, Entry#23
6th Sour Diesel x Blue Ultima, Entry #17
7th High Definition Sour Diesel, Entry #90
8th In The Pines, Entry #84
9th Mr Big, Entry #51
10th Og x Sour Diesel, Entry#28
Congratulations to all this years winners and a big thanks to all the contestants and their entries which made the 8th Annual Emerald Cup a success.
Thanks Again,
- Ganj A Pharma, Producing Editor, Emerald Triangle News,
Official 2011 Emerald Cup Judge[/h]


----------



## geekmike (Dec 11, 2011)

I make bubble hash pretty often, I would say that the 15micron bag would be too small and not worth the trouble. 300 is good for your mixing stage. 

I use 25, 75, 120, 160 & 220 my best stuff comes from the 75, second best from the 25. The rest is ok, I would try to stick to just 4 bags in the 300-25micron range.

give the guy the 25, 110, 250, 300 for bubble and he will be good.

For Dry Ice Hash keep the 180. probably good with just that.

Here's a small batch I made Friday. The 2 clumps on the left are 75micron and the 2 on the right are 25micron. I mix the others together for edibles.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Forget about the 400, wtf is that for, lmao. I use a 250 as the work bag. So give him the 300 and the 25. He only really needs two bags, if he's not a connissuer he will be well chuffed smoking 25 micron bubble. The 300 should be enough to use as a work bag and as long as he does it by hand he won't get too much green in the end product.

And Pandan, Yes, really, I do find they often bush out more, create quite wild growing plants that like mentioned are great for mothers, or if grown correctly will still produce great results.

And Bill, it's called Blues because the leaves have a slight blue shade to them, I think this is seen ina lot of good strains that can take a heavy pounding. The Deep Blue is the cross the Breeders Boutique done, with the Livers, aka Blues.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Basically the same thing I said, but I reckon if he is not really an afficionado, that one bag will do him fine, hence why I thought it better for Jig to give him just two, also save Jig carrying jailbait bubble bags across the world......lol. Not that they can say much to you, but who wants to asnwer questions...


geekmike said:


> I make bubble hash pretty often, I would say that the 15micron bag would be too small and not worth the trouble. 300 is good for your mixing stage.
> 
> I use 25, 75, 120, 160 & 220 my best stuff comes from the 75, second best from the 25. The rest is ok, I would try to stick to just 4 bags in the 300-25micron range.
> 
> ...


good stuff btw!!!


----------



## geekmike (Dec 11, 2011)

I like having the 3 kinds.... but truly I could get by with just the 300 and 25 no problem. I guess if you are giving him the shit do that, keep the bags brother. You will probably make better use of them anyway.

also, thanks DST... you do some fine work yourself


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree, it's nice to have a selection. 

When you get your first own home made hash you are just so freaking amazed it could be any micron, lol. I remember the first time I done it and it was using a pillow case, great fun, lol.



geekmike said:


> I like having the 3 kinds.... but truly I could get by with just the 300 and 25 no problem. I guess if you are giving him the shit do that, keep the bags brother. You will probably make better use of them anyway.
> 
> also, thanks DST... you do some fine work yourself


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 11, 2011)

Jig, I would keep the three you mentioned, 250, 180 and 110 if you are going to make dry ice hash. I wouldn't even bother with the 250 unless you want to use it as a trash catcher should you ever decide to make bubble hash. I would just try the one eighty and one ten bags for dry ice hash. Maybe keep the 45 too if you should ever want to try bubble hash.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you two soooooo much. Help me understand a bit as I'm a bubble bag noob. If I give him just the 300 and the 25 it would work like this. We would put the 25 in the 5 gal bucket, then the 300 over it. Add water, ice, trim, and stir. Then we would pull the 300 bag, squish out all the liquid we could and toss away all the shit in that bag. Then we would pull the 25 bag and that would have all the hash in it. We would pull out the hash to dry and then pour out the water left in the bucket.

That's it right? And if I gave him say the 110 bag we would put that in the middle and we would get two varieties of hash, right?

Thanks again. And yeah, like you said D... this dude will nae know a difference in the micron size of the hash. It's funny, I want to help him grow some world class buds, but he's such a lightweight it would do him no good. When he visits me he'll try a tiny little bit of my gear and he quickly passes out, lol.

I believe I'll give him the 300 and the 25.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thank you two soooooo much. Help me understand a bit as I'm a bubble bag noob. If I give him just the 300 and the 25 it would work like this. We would put the 25 in the 5 gal bucket, then the 300 over it. Add water, ice, trim, and stir. Then we would pull the 300 bag, squish out all the liquid we could and toss away all the shit in that bag. Then we would pull the 25 bag and that would have all the hash in it. We would pull out the hash to dry and then pour out the water left in the bucket.
> 
> I believe I'll give him the 300 and the 25.


You will need to run it at least three times to insure all of the trichs are caught.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2011)

So like pull the 25 bag, scrape all the hash off, then pour the water through it again and scrape again?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> So like pull the 25 bag, scrape all the hash off, then pour the water through it again and scrape again?


Exactly. You won't get all of it on just one run, and it's a sick feeling watching trichs go down the drain.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

you can run the bags 2-3 times Jig, but run it through the mulch as well. And try not to squeeze it as that only restricts the trichomes from falling through. If you need pointers we'll all keep you right.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I run mine through twice and use a 220, 100 and a 50 with the 220 being the work bag. For dry ice, I've only done it once so far and used the 220 with good results. The stuff in those pics I posted of my recent endeavor weighed 17.5gm and I am stoked with that. Smoked a little yesterday after getting home from Disneyland and it did me good, LOL.

EDIT: I did try running things through a third time once but the yeld wasn't worth the effort IMO. To each their own, you know?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi guys, just a quick MPK61 update:

I called guitar center to make sure they actually had one in stock in the Clackamas store, as the wife wants to stop in and pick it up on the drive home to Salem from the airport.
The gal on the phone did a physical inventory check for me and called back to let me know they have one that is N.I.B. and ready to go, then she says that she noticed the online price was $499, but the in-store price was $344, so she talked with the store manager and got me in-store price and will be shipping it directly to the apartment this coming week for free!
So it was $434 including the 3-year pro warranty coverage I added.
So, my Preciouses is almost within my grasp!
Woohoo!
Very stoked!

And to keep this OT, I have a cutting from the monster JTR/DB/and? that was taken during mid-flowering of the donor plant.
The little girl never got the attention it needed, but did produce a few small buds. I left in the party cup after clipping and never bothered to up-can.
So it's stunted, but has a bongo or two worth of smoke that I'll be testing out when I get home.
She's a little cutie, so I'll take a pic before I "harvest" her and will post it with the other pics Monday night.
Definitely looking forward to getting home.
You all have a good night, where ever you are!
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Heri x Extrema Must be Fire! Dutchie. I was going to get some sannie's seed's a while back. It was the money in envelope thingy that put me off when Paypal dropped them. Pitty, i had my eye on the Choc. Rain and Killing Field's.


 I'd give him another shot Cindy. There are Visa and Mastercard giftcards out there that you could use or just send him a money order. It's PayPal who are the dicks. I bet I could donate to the KKK through Paypay if I wanted to.


Here's my revegged plant that turned out way better than the original and more frosty. I've also cloned cuttings 3 and 4 weeks into flower with great success. I think it's important to make sure you're back to true leaves before you consider taking cuttings or flowering. I'll see if I can find a photo before harvest. They've really changed things around here eh? Can't figure how to blow these up. 

Heads Up. I'm curious about The Purp that you listed in your up and comers. I have a funny feeling I know where it came from. I actually have one up and vegging that's another one I crossed with my Extrema male. (The Purp X Extrema) The "The Purp" that I have is from Jordan of the Islands. 

Stinkbudd man. I meant to respond this morning but forgot and couldn't get back on again. So good to see your post and hear your doing good and getting back in the game. Very cool and looking forward to hearing more from you.

 Duchie


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2011)

One of our dreams, my wife and I, is to have a few acres and raise Mastiffs. I found this picture of this prime specimen. I believe this fella is in Scotland. I found this on a facebook group that I'm part of called English Mastiff Owners. There's another guy in Italy that has some of the nicest Mastiffs I've seen. I figure of the two places on earth to get the best of old world Roman bred Mastiffs it would be Italy and the U.K. 

Back on topic. I love pot!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again. LOL for pillowcase hash LOL i love it


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2011)

Cant see your pics duchie! 
I love me some good ol 6 hundo action  
... neat makeover with riu btw.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the help underdog. My buddy lives on another continent and I don't think customs would be cool with me bringing hash with me. And while $80 isn't that much money, I have so many other things I'd rather spend it on than another set of bags.
> 
> Let me refine my question a bit. I looked around and the 'dry ice' bag sets range from 220 - 90 microns, the only bags I have close to that range are the 250, 180, 110. So new question is:
> 
> Would a set with these bags be ok for my friend to make bubble hash in - 400, 300, 45, 25, 15 ??? And as for him, he's a very amature grower, couple of plants in the back terrace in miracle grow. He's not the type with high standards, lol.


For the dry ice kief, all you need is the 180, That will work great imho


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2011)

Not a clue what the hell's going on with these pics. I've tried the uploader and using URL's, which always seem "invalid". I think the links are working at least now.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I agree, it's nice to have a selection.
> 
> When you get your first own home made hash you are just so freaking amazed it could be any micron, lol. I remember the first time I done it and it was using a pillow case, great fun, lol.


lol @ pillowcase hash... I thought I may have been the only one to try that!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 11, 2011)

So the wifey left to do laundry today... and before she left she peeked into the tent... 

"WTF? Why are there 11 plants in there now?" (hehe... I didn't tell her about the four transplants that my buddy dropped off yesterday... so I told her...)

Now when she looks next... there will be 12... lol. I scrapped one of the donated transplants, and cloned UnderDog twice... we'll see how these clones take... just str8 into 3 gallon grow bags... str8 into 12/12 with everything else... I just can't stop! Think I spent 6 hours in the room today... most of it just sitting there gettin high... and tinkerin with this and that...

So now the count is:

3x UnderDog (as long as the two clones take)
1x Miss Anonymous
1x Durban Poison
1x Hollands Hope
1x Super Lemon Haze
1x Bubba Kush 33
1x White Shark 33
3x Xplant *Bagseed* donated transplants

Weeeeeee.... let's grow! pics tomorrow.


----------



## kingdevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey when you guys clone with Rockwool.... i plan to use Root Exel/Great White and distilled water, when i soak should i actually lower the ph to 5.5 like suggested? I've actaully cloned before last grow very succesfully but i forgot what i ph'd it too derp lol... im using Soil and the normal ph i use is 6.8 but should i let these Rockwool soak in 5.5 before putting in my new cuts? Hope someone can help, here's a pic of some Alien OG's currently in veg from Cali Connection to contribute to the thread lol also dutchieman coolass dog... looks half panda half dog amazing


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 11, 2011)

kingdevin said:


> Hey when you guys clone with Rockwool.... i plan to use Root Exel/Great White and distilled water, when i soak should i actually lower the ph to 5.5 like suggested? I've actaully cloned before last grow very succesfully but i forgot what i ph'd it too derp lol... im using Soil and the normal ph i use is 6.8 but should i let these Rockwool soak in 5.5 before putting in my new cuts? Hope someone can help, here's a pic of some Alien OG's currently in veg from Cali Connection to contribute to the thread lol also dutchieman coolass dog... looks half panda half dog amazing
> View attachment 1930152


Yea you can just soak them in 5.5-6 you can give them a little flick after you soak them to release a little bit of water aswell. I also clone in soil and strait in water, all ways work some better then others!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey kingdevin, that boy there is only 10 weeks old and will grow to exceed 250lbs. He is an odd color for an English Mastiff which are usually fawn, apricot or brindle but Neapolitan (Italian) Mastiffs are a bluish charcoal gray so he may have some of that in him. You can see an example of them on Harry Potter movies playing Hagrids dog Fang. Here's Pluto from Italy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice Dog Dutchie! Ive got a friend with a bullmastif and again like your's its massive!!! " Slobber-chop's "


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 12, 2011)

First pic with the lights off of grow number 2.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

My parents friends years ago had a Hungarian mastiff, he used to play with our German shepherd dog, they were best friends till puberty hit lmao.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thank you two soooooo much. Help me understand a bit as I'm a bubble bag noob. If I give him just the 300 and the 25 it would work like this.  We would put the 25 in the 5 gal bucket, then the 300 over it. Add water, ice, trim, and stir. Then we would pull the 300 bag, squish out all the liquid we could and toss away all the shit in that bag. Then we would pull the 25 bag and that would have all the hash in it. We would pull out the hash to dry and then pour out the water left in the bucket.
> 
> That's it right? And if I gave him say the 110 bag we would put that in the middle and we would get two varieties of hash, right?
> 
> ...


Jig, to make it easy on yourself and your bags, I use two five gallon buckets. I put my ice, trim and water into one and start mixing until you have a real nice foam on top. Once satisfied it's mixed thoroughly, then dump it into the five gallon bucket with your bags in it. It's much easier to mix with no bags in the five gallon bucket and much easier on your bags too...and yes, put the 25 in first and then the 300 so the three hundred acts like your trash catcher.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Jig, you are forgetting one vital step in the process, you must dance around and do a little Jiggy jig before scraping the hash off the screen, if you miss this step god only knows what it will turn out like, lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 12, 2011)

[youtube]LFZupVREF4w&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2011)

Off topic.

So I'm tuned in to sports center and the first thing I see is another miracle from the broncos, utterly amazing. Tebow, all the kid does is win. I had the pleasure of watching him play for the gators for a few years so I know what he was capable of doing in the college game, he seems to be doing the same thing in the pros. He's not pretty to watch but if you watch him long enough you get to see the effect he has on his team-mates. I have never seen a more positive player, the guy pulls inspiration out of somewhere and throws it around onto his team. He also has a great work ethic.

I wonder what Elway is thinking up in that booth when he's watching Tebow?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice Dog Dutchie! Ive got a friend with a bullmastif and again like your's its massive!!! " Slobber-chop's "





mr west said:


> My parents friends years ago had a Hungarian mastiff, he used to play with our German shepherd dog, they were best friends till puberty hit lmao.


They're not mine Cindy. I wish they were. I've owned 2 Mastiffs now but sadly our house is empty right now. Has been for about a year now I guess when we lost our second boy. It's horrible not having a dog once you've had them. The other day we were driving home along this narrow, tree lined, county road when we spotted animals on the road ahead. Deer at first we thought, but nope, 4 pure bred English Mastiff wandering around the roadway in front of their property. I slowed down and pulled over, rolled down my window and the one that was on the road come over to see us but he was a bit skiddish. Anyway, traffic came along and I had to move along but I'll be getting back there to see them again. 

Hungarian Mastiff west? I've heard of all kinds, including Boer Boels from S.Africa but I haven't heard of Hungarian. Being that that's my bloodline, maybe I should check it out. Thanks.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Off topic.
> 
> So I'm tuned in to sports center and the first thing I see is another miracle from the broncos, utterly amazing. Tebow, all the kid does is win. I had the pleasure of watching him play for the gators for a few years so I know what he was capable of doing in the college game, he seems to be doing the same thing in the pros. He's not pretty to watch but if you watch him long enough you get to see the effect he has on his team-mates. I have never seen a more positive player, the guy pulls inspiration out of somewhere and throws it around onto his team. He also has a great work ethic.
> 
> I wonder what Elway is thinking up in that booth when he's watching Tebow?


ELWAY - "Wonder why I could never do that..."


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2011)

Hungarian is also half of my bloodline.

I went ahead and took the cutting from the colombian, if she survives I'll try to keep her as a mother, it's such a damn fine smoke. Even though my buddy's last colombian turned out to be nothing much more than foxtails, he still got over two ounces. Mine is doing much more foxtailing than the last clone but it's still got some stuff that should turn into fairly nice buds. At this point since I know how good it is, it's all going into my stash, only friends who come over are going to smoke that batch.

My hericules is three weeks old and doing nicely. I transplanted her into a three gallon smart bag on friday so I'm hoping to start seeing some growth from her. My herijuana, I'll be surprised if it turns out female. I went to do something in my tent the other day and I knocked the poor baby over twice and spilled her guts out but she survived like it never happened. The two purps are doing nicely too. Everything in my flower room is also progressing nicely. The shackzilla and og18 are starting to hit their flower stride. The critical kali mist is just starting to show pistils and the colombian is happily flowering away, she should be done in four more weeks or so.


----------



## high land (Dec 12, 2011)

sound like you know how to grow indoors could use your advice want to learn how to grow indoors


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

aye, the lad Heads Up knows a few things, high land. Welcome to our thread, shits banging in here bru!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

The 600's where you come to get 2 blocks of Rep on your first RIU post, hell yea! The power of the 6Double....

excuse me, Im quite toasted right now. haha


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2011)

There's lots of good advice from several good growers on this site and Heads Up is one of them. Read this thread and you should have enough information for a successful grow.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> The 600's where you come to get 2 blocks of Rep on your first RIU post, hell yea! The power of the 6Double....
> 
> excuse me, Im quite toasted right now. haha


I like virgin users rep cuz u can get it up with a few good reppers lol


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll throw a rep that way too. After all, I do have to spread it around. Welcome to the 600 high land.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

high land has more Rep than posts, faf.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Off topic.
> 
> So I'm tuned in to sports center and the first thing I see is another miracle from the broncos, utterly amazing. Tebow, all the kid does is win. I had the pleasure of watching him play for the gators for a few years so I know what he was capable of doing in the college game, he seems to be doing the same thing in the pros. He's not pretty to watch but if you watch him long enough you get to see the effect he has on his team-mates. I have never seen a more positive player, the guy pulls inspiration out of somewhere and throws it around onto his team. He also has a great work ethic.
> 
> I wonder what Elway is thinking up in that booth when he's watching Tebow?


oh lord, the mrs is a gator and all i have heard for ages is tebow tebow tebow LOL...he is an awesome player, i was secretly sorry he wasn't a seminole. shhhhhhh don't ever tell the mrs that 

and i agree with camp, elway is scratching his head 

my reps don't mean too much but i gave you some too new friend high land


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thought I would share with you guys a contest that is going on.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/494598-coffie-can-competition-get-1st.html#post6762260


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Off topic.
> 
> So I'm tuned in to sports center and the first thing I see is another miracle from the broncos, utterly amazing. Tebow, all the kid does is win. I had the pleasure of watching him play for the gators for a few years so I know what he was capable of doing in the college game, he seems to be doing the same thing in the pros. He's not pretty to watch but if you watch him long enough you get to see the effect he has on his team-mates. I have never seen a more positive player, the guy pulls inspiration out of somewhere and throws it around onto his team. He also has a great work ethic.
> 
> I wonder what Elway is thinking up in that booth when he's watching Tebow?


I'm a huge broncos fan. Was the first sports team I liked as a kid and they are the ones I root for most passionately (after Tony Stewart, but that's different). I celebrated when they won the super bowl a few years back. When this season started I wondered like many fans if he could do anything special. He just seems like that kind of kid to me, someone special. It's like some of you, I 'meet' you though a couple posts and some peeps I get a great feeling about from the first time I see their avatar... I felt like that about Tebow. Then they bring him in and he starts winning. A fellow bronco fan was so cynical he said the dolphins blew that game for andrew luck, but that's BS becuase they rolled off 3 wins in a row after that. Dolphins aren't a joke as they seemed earlier in the season.

I was in San Diego a couple weeks ago when they played the chargers and the whole time me and my buddy were watching like, How is tebow going to win this one? and he didn't disappoint. Couldn't beleive that game.

Then the bears. 0-0 at the half, didn't the bears need a bronco turnover to help get one of their scores. 10 points were a lot in this game. It's just fucking miraculous. It's stupid, but it made me cry. They were done. They didn't get the onside kick, that's game over, turn off the TV, bummer the ride had to end type shit. And that dude ran out of bounds. It's like God himself pushed dude all the way to the sidelines. Then he drives them down for the field goal, are you kidding.

THEN.... they don't get the ball... the bears drive all the way safely inside field goal range... game over again. They aren't going to throw it anymore, so no interceptions, they only need a field goal. Unless they fumble (which they would never do at a time like this) the game is completely won. And then dude fumbles. Just insane. It's like I knew it was going to happen before it did. And then when it did there was nothing in the world more unbeleivable.

I truly love sports. They give us stories of wonder and heroism. They give us the impossible sometimes. It was so fucking fun to watch, I can't even tell you.

I think Elway is thinking : "I think I'm going to be sick."



DST said:


> Jig, you are forgetting one vital step in the process, you must dance around and do a little Jiggy jig before scraping the hash off the screen, if you miss this step god only knows what it will turn out like, lol.


Mate I dance for just about everything. Gotta make sure the toast comes out good this morning... let's do a little jig, lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 12, 2011)

Where is he I'm going to rep him too lmao!

Edit just gave him another bar haha!! 600's got the powa! lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

I can feel a tune coming on....nope, it's gone.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I can feel a tune coming on....nope, it's gone.


Oh!.........


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

it's back............
[youtube]_BRv9wGf5pk[/youtube]
what's with adverts on youtube....snore, zzzz off!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

I already knew you had that ffs 
Acctually a good tune for its time.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

you sayin a grow Power Plant, lmfao.....


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 12, 2011)

lMao at highlands rep.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

LmaFo at last 2 posts haha, nothing like the 6er's for a wee giggle


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 12, 2011)

ok 6 hundies, We have a female!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

We sure do YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Calidadd said:


> ok 6 hundies, We have a female!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> ok 6 hundies, We have a female!!!


So what's the Fire were playing with Callidad ?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

Well... My Fogponic project has become a completely different monster now. No longer is it a few plants in a fogponic setup... it is now 12 plants in soil in a tent... lol.

So... here are some pics of the crazy...

View attachment 1931086View attachment 1931087View attachment 1931085View attachment 1931081View attachment 1931080 
Seedlings (Hollands Hope, Durban Poison, Super Lemon Haze, Bubba Kush 33, White Shark 33)

View attachment 1931074
room shot

View attachment 1931088View attachment 1931089View attachment 1931090View attachment 1931091View attachment 1931077View attachment 1931075 
This is Miss Anonymous


View attachment 1931092View attachment 1931093View attachment 1931073View attachment 1931076
This is UnderDog

View attachment 1931078View attachment 1931079 
The two UnderDog Clones... taken yesterday...


View attachment 1931094View attachment 1931095View attachment 1931084View attachment 1931082View attachment 1931083View attachment 1931096 

These are the transplant donations from a buddy. There were 4, I scrapped the smallest one... look at them tho... the biggest one is as old as Miss Anonymous and Underdog... yet they are stunted as hell. Grown under a 250 MH that was 6 inches above them, with no air circulation, and in an open Ebb and Flow system (meaning that the water, and all was exposed, it was all bad. These are just because plants... so I am tying them down more... and stressin them... just because.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 12, 2011)

@ Cindyguy, This one is Sour Diesel not sure from where...they were given to me. I'm growing 4 sour diesel & 7 Brain Storm (feminized) that I bought from marijuana-seeds.nl


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> @ Cindyguy, This one is Sour Diesel not sure from where...they were given to me. I'm growing 4 sour diesel & 7 Brain Storm (feminized) that I bought from marijuana-seeds.nl


I'll keep an eye out for them coming ripe man!
good luck


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the rep 6ers, how do you give a rep anyway?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

The Lil six point star next to journal this post on the bottom of yor post.(lol why is rep the star of david?)


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow... watched calidadd's rep jump up like ... what? What do I gotta do fo some rep ??? 

On a side note... noticed the tags at the bottom for this thread... "600 is god" and "booger" are my faves... along with "my bff 600" and "pussie galore"... lol... amazing.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, well since we got our decorations up on a tree in our house (just a normal tree, we tend not to buy Xmas trees) I thought it right that another announcement should be made for the 600 Xmas competition.


Sea of Seeds www.seaofseeds.com will be providing a tasty prize or two. The Grey Area will be contributing a prize or two. Breeders Boutique will also be donating prizes and to be confirmed another contributor (seed company)

So there will be t-shirts, seeds, trinkets, and such up for grabs......

What do you have to do.

Take pics and share them of course!

There will be 3 categories:

1/ Xmas theme pic (involving MJ - not some guys house who puts loads of lights on show)

2/ Best bud shot/plant shot of the month

3/ Finally, Favourite picture of the year - difficult due to the amount of pages, but I am sure we all have something we remember.

So the competition will open as soon as the Competition threads have been opened. And will close when we all come back from the Festive Season and are all sad because it's over....well it won't be over in the 6, because we'll finish off our Comp and people will get their goodies.

So get your thinking caps on and your photo skills honed!!

Peace to the 600.

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

I better take a look through the old archive's then lol. But sound's like a very good comp. D. Wish i thought i had the time to get one done for it, but going to be interesting to see all the entry's.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Wow... watched calidadd's rep jump up like ... what? What do I gotta do fo some rep ???
> 
> On a side note... noticed the tags at the bottom for this thread... "600 is god" and "booger" are my faves... along with "my bff 600" and "pussie galore"... lol... amazing.


Mine's " seed fairy "


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Smoosjes lad, pull yer finger out. Anyway, someone might pick something you posted as pic of the year....



Cindyguygrower said:


> I better take a look through the old archive's then lol. But sound's like a very good comp. D. Wish i thought i had the time to get one done for it, but going to be interesting to see all the entry's.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 12, 2011)

I gave him a bar lol.



DST said:


> high land has more Rep than posts, faf.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

I got lucky enough yesterday to get a smashing deal on some tickets to the Chargers vs Bills game yesterday.

Field level seats, 11 rows up on the 35 yard line. $10 for two tickets from my brother, thanks to a typo, lol. The lady wanted $40 each ticket, but wrote $4 in a text. So i got them for $5 a piece.

Took a buddy of mine who hadnt been to a game in 14 years, since he was 7. So we both had a blast.

I brought my camera, and got some cool pics 







For Whodat







Some people got the holiday spirit













After the game, we went back to my buddies house, and he let me take a few pics of his beautiful garden 

Mercury OG







Casey Jones


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 12, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Wow... watched calidadd's rep jump up like ... what? What do I gotta do fo some rep ???
> 
> On a side note... noticed the tags at the bottom for this thread... "600 is god" and "booger" are my faves... along with "my bff 600" and "pussie galore"... lol... amazing.


*

600, 
600 is god, 
big bossy 600ds, 
booger, 
breeders boutique, 
bud pr0n, 
cheesedog, 
club, 
danks, 
dog, 
dst, 
flying spaghetti monster, 
green shark, 
haze, 
kush, 
mountains, 
my bff 600, 
nug porn, 
pr0n, 
pr0n deluxe, 
pussie galore, 
seed fairy, 
sexy600's, 
the almighty 600, 



the luv tub WTF is this? 
*


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 12, 2011)

Next time more pics of the cheer leaders lol


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2011)

Well wormdrive. You almost have to be a made man in this club to know The Luv Tub.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Just as an experiment Bill, you should try snipping off one of the lower popcorn branches, and root that. I find that anything in flower seems to root really quickly, even late on stuff. Okay, it then has to go through it's cycle, but it's sometimes easier than doing a re-veg. Good luck with the seeds anyhoo.
> 
> DST


If a plant is flowering, and seeds havent finished forming yet, and you put back into reveg, will the seeds continue to ripen?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Next time more pics of the cheer leaders lol


Problem with that one you see...

Too many pics of the cheerleaders and the wifey might get a little pissed, lol.

I had to be selective in my picture taking, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

BTW waiting on a baby to pop out is nerve wracking...

My girl is only 34 weeks, but looks like she is about to pop any day... already having contractions...

Looks like we may be having the baby before the New Year after all


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

the luv tub is a container that has transported fine DanK across boarders and oceans


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Smoosjes lad, pull yer finger out. Anyway, someone might pick something you posted as pic of the year....




Aye well, there's a few to chose from i guess, but i'll still keep one seperate for the comp since a bit time, but with some of the previous Pic's i doubt i'll have a contender this year! 
NEXT CHRISTMAS IS MINE Mwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Good luck to all


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2011)

Kickin it old school. You gotta love the cell phone action

[youtube]VvwsKHRStyc[/youtube]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2011)

high land said:


> sound like you know how to grow indoors could use your advice want to learn how to grow indoors


I'm learning and if you stick around the six hundred, you can't help but learn too. I hit you up with some rep too just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 12, 2011)

I know the luv tub and I keep checking my mailbox every day to see if it's in there, nope, not today either...it's not there along with the new bong I ordered that should have been here already.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 12, 2011)

@ heads up, did you check with your Post Office? When I was waiting on my seed, turned out the seed was in the post office the whole time. I never received a notice or anything. I checked with the place I ordered the seeds from & they sent me the manifest of the order. I went to the P.O. & there they were. I hope you get your toys in time for Christmas!!! lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Kickin it old school. You gotta love the cell phone action
> 
> [youtube]VvwsKHRStyc[/youtube]


this song was no.1 in the charts on my 18th birthday, some facebook app would call it my anthem lol. Quite fitting too.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

ok guys... wife is looking for a good USB Magnifyer for me for xmas... something to get good pics of my buds and trych's... suggestions?


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 12, 2011)

@ under dog. I was looking around for some magnifiers in Amazon & saw some for some what I consider dirt cheap prices. Might want to check it out.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If a plant is flowering, and seeds havent finished forming yet, and you put back into reveg, will the seeds continue to ripen?


Good question Bill, I would lay money on it that it will mature for a while longer and I guess by the time the flower deteriorates that the seed would indeed be mature. I think it depends on the age of the seed intially. Reason I think it would is that if you clone from a flowering plant, the clone will continue to flower regardless of the fact its not in 12/12, it eventually changes though as we know. SO I think through this process that there would be enough time for the seed to mature fully.

I was just pondering whether or not to reveg my last chillberry kush, perhaps I should spluff some bud and leave that to reveg to see if the seed matures. Are you in this situation at the moment Bill?

Hey, good luck with the wifeys contractions, my best mate in Holland is sitting tight waiting, due date was 3 days ago so his wife has been for acupuncture and will be induced this week.

LMAO at the Luv Tub....i think its in Brother Doobs hands at the moment, lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

There si one that is posted on the 600 somewhere......shnkrmn posted the link a while back. PM him he may still have it, it was quite reasonably priced if I remember.



CampUnderDog said:


> ok guys... wife is looking for a good USB Magnifyer for me for xmas... something to get good pics of my buds and trych's... suggestions?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> @ under dog. I was looking around for some magnifiers in Amazon & saw some for some what I consider dirt cheap prices. Might want to check it out.


http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Microscope-1280x1024-Capture-Resolution/dp/B0054IQCCI/ref=sr_1_6?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1323721945&sr=1-6 found this one...


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 12, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Microscope-1280x1024-Capture-Resolution/dp/B0054IQCCI/ref=sr_1_6?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1323721945&sr=1-6 found this one...


There you go!!! Keep looking, there are some nice toys in there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Good question Bill, I would lay money on it that it will mature for a while longer and I guess by the time the flower deteriorates that the seed would indeed be mature. I think it depends on the age of the seed intially. Reason I think it would is that if you clone from a flowering plant, the clone will continue to flower regardless of the fact its not in 12/12, it eventually changes though as we know. SO I think through this process that there would be enough time for the seed to mature fully.
> 
> I was just pondering whether or not to reveg my last chillberry kush, perhaps I should spluff some bud and leave that to reveg to see if the seed matures. Are you in this situation at the moment Bill?
> 
> ...


I am in that situation right now, with the bubba.

She is seeded, maybe 3 weeks in... but i wanna reveg cause she is almost done flowering, i seeded her too late.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I am in that situation right now, with the bubba.
> 
> She is seeded, maybe 3 weeks in... but i wanna reveg cause she is almost done flowering, i seeded her too late.


cant u snip a lower branche and clone it and reveg that and let the rest finish, how long has it been since u seeded it?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

*Damn I got a chance to win something I been wanting but havent had the chee$e to get it yet. Thanks for the contest DST!!!!

Club 600 XXX-mas* *pRon 
*
*Skunkijuana Flowering Day 32*




This shot is without flash so you can see that the lights are on...



Peace All and wish every Sixer a great holiday!!!!

BKB


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2011)

that is great bkb 
puts me in the christmas spirit
the mrs came home fromt he hospital today, apparently all this has been from her diabetes, but at least shes home. thanks for all the good vibes, prayers and well wishes my friends


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Are the seeds on one part of the plant or all over?

If on one part just cut off the bits you want to harvest, then leave enough to reveg but put it back into 12/12 to finish the seeds off, then reveg it. 

I think I suggested what Fred said but I think Bill has snipped all lower branches if my memory serves me well.

anyhoo, off tae ma scratcher, nighty night 6double trouble!



billcollector99 said:


> I am in that situation right now, with the bubba.
> 
> She is seeded, maybe 3 weeks in... but i wanna reveg cause she is almost done flowering, i seeded her too late.





mr west said:


> cant u snip a lower branche and clone it and reveg that and let the rest finish, how long has it been since u seeded it?


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 12, 2011)

hey 6er's, Is my light to close to the trees? It's about 15" from the tallest plant.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> hey 6er's, Is my light to close to the trees? It's about 15" from the tallest plant.


dude... you are gravy train...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks bkb, i missed her


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2011)

Much thanks to another member of RIU and the 6, I'm now the proud parent of two little Banana OG clones 

He came over last night for pizza and beer, smoke some of my herb and to check out my grow in person. Thanks for making the trek bro! And thanks for the samples of the Banana OG, it's fekkin killer stuff!!!

I hope you enjoyed the White Russian and good luck with the BBK, I'm sure you won't need luck though.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

Pizza, Beer, and Bud on Monday Night damn I would of came too!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2011)

You live near BC, right? You're not too far from me and actually closer than dude that was here last night. I've been wanting to go down your way for a while to meet up with BC so maybe I'll just have to make it happen.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *Damn I got a chance to win something I been wanting but havent had the chee$e to get it yet. Thanks for the contest DST!!!!
> 
> Club 600 XXX-mas* *pRon
> *
> ...


I'm sorry, but I just have to bump this. That's one of the most awesome things I've ever seen. REP!

Hey, what happened to the image bump?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2011)

_...coming to a theater near you..._ 

In a world where doobies are illegal...
A land where the rules serve only those with the gold...
Where fat cats with wrinkle-free puppy paws work behind the scenes to steal men's happiness...
and where brothers are incarcerated for growing the finest herbs...
One man stood tall and fought The System....

"Like a bad penny.
You just.
Can't.
Get rid of me... 

So why even try?"

​*DoobieBrother: The Movie!&#8482;*​

_Back in black_​_I hit the sack
I've been too long I'm glad to be back
Yes I'm, 
let loose
From the noose
That's kept me hanging about
I keep looking at the sky'
Cause it's gettin' me high
Forget the herse 'cause I'll never die
I got 
nine lives
Cat's eyes​__Usin' every one of them and running wild...._


[*Rated "H"* for references to strong cannabis and massive consumption of herbal refreshments. Squares are likely to get rounded out.]























It's good to be home...

I am _*SO*_ baked...
​


----------



## pandan (Dec 12, 2011)

Dammit my computer shit itself... it was actually the old fossil back-up computer for another one that shit itself a few months back. I'm actually writting this on a PS3 with a usb keyboard plugged in to it.I wish I saw all the positive re-veg comments a few weeks back! I would deffinantley re-vegged 2 of my plants rather than hoping to get seeds again one day.Oh well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

i made a special holiday video for the 6oo club. im not sure everyone saw it .

[youtube]5_87NuBJvtY[/youtube]

i always enter the 600club through dsts secret lightbulb entrance. lol
heres some of my best XXX bud prOn ever



View attachment 1932068View attachment 1932069View attachment 1932070


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Well wormdrive. You almost have to be a made man in this club to know The Luv Tub.



The Sacred Vessel is intact and awaiting her next assignment.


If no one is in need, I'll be sending her back across the pond at year's end so she can rest safe & sound until needed again.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy shit doc, really stepping up the growing game I see. One visit to the dam and the green thumb is a part of you forever, haha. Nice work.

Just wanted to tell the folks interested... the DOG with almost a week cure smells like really nasty DOG SHIT. lolol I'm going to take a big tester bowl tonight... looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

jiggy thats discusting..lol..
thanks for the compliment and enjoy that dog shit..ahha.. that reminds me of a John waters movie.. Pink Flamingos when Divine picks up some steamy dog shit off the side walk and puts it in her mouth and squwooshes it between her teeth for a climaxtic end..ha


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 12, 2011)

@bkb-I love that shot. 

@Dez-The white russian is a niiiiiiiiiice high. Not dick in the dirt tired high, a nice body high and potent enough to kick it to me in 2 hits. Im stoked to have a new addition to my line up. The new year has a new flavor between the bbk and the dog. Your fam is awesome, your beer is cold, and the pizza was hot n fresh....well worth the drive.

@jig-I know it sounds wierd but dank dog shit is one of my favorite weed smells. Im sure most people would think that might not be a good thing, but you have to smell it to appreciate it. safe travels my friend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, D.A.T.
Your girls are loving the tents & hydroton.
Looking real good!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2011)

*Love Tub Update 5000&#8482;
**
dateline: Monday, December 12, 2011
*_...at an undisclosed location in the Pacific Northwest, USA...
_
Just chillaxin' & mackin' outside of the pool...


"_Have Dank, Will Travel..._"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

HEY DOOBIE BROTHA!! how you doing man? Happy Holidayz man! chillin by the pool sounds real cool in the pacific norhtwest drool. Your medication looks DIVINE!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2011)

I be doing mucho okeedokeeo, thanks 

Some Jack The Ripper/DeepBlue/and? grown from Fairy beans.
Very shtoney shtuff!


about to rip into 2112 on my bass...
after one more bongo.
Way cool vid back there, too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

DOOBs i wanted to show you this. I finished it a couple weeks ago. Pencil from a photo del66666 took of grapefruit bud.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 12, 2011)

Lookin' good Doob! Hey there, DAT, you too, lookin' good. I have some Deep Blue beans I'm still waiting on that have been in transit from the other side of the pond for quite some time, now. I hope they make it!  I think it's been around 3 weeks. I know the fairy gets busy this time of year, tho, so I'm being patient.  Hope you guys are all doing well. 

Pretty much all moved in... and hey, I think I even might have found a grow partner-- someone with lots of experience, and connections. Only thing is, homeboy likes 1000w's. Hmmm I dunno if it'll work! lmfao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

did you see this one i made for DST? pencil.. have a great week . take it nice and easy. peace amber


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 12, 2011)

SOOPER sick. Trich detail looks mental!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2011)

DAT, I'm not kidding or wanting to sound like an ingratiating cur, but if you aren't showing your work in a gallery some where, then why the hell not!?
That's some deep stuff.

*You need to look into the possibilities offered with Corel's Painter 12
*http://www.corel.com/corel/product/index.jsp?pid=prod4030123
*

and a pressure sensitive graphics tablet with a pen stylus:
Wacom "Intuos4":
*http://www.wacom.com/en/Products/Intuos.aspx
*

The possibilities are endless.....


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 12, 2011)

What's up fellow 600 watters?? Here's my sexy ladies at day 29 of flower. Some sexy as bud porn starting. Can't wait going to be most likely after the New Years when ready. 



View attachment 1932347View attachment 1932348View attachment 1932349


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 13, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> What's up fellow 600 watters?? Here's my sexy ladies at day 29 of flower. Some sexy as bud porn starting. Can't wait going to be most likely after the New Years when ready.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1932347View attachment 1932348View attachment 1932349


My top pic is the Double Dream, 2nd pic would be the OG Kush & last pic is the Platinum Bubba Kush


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2011)

Healthy & sticky girls, jhod!
Just how we like 'em!

Who said that!?


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Healthy & sticky girls, jhod!
> Just how we like 'em!
> 
> Who said that!?


Thanks bro much appreciated.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2011)

I be Wacom-ing!!! It's good for you if you get mouse arm like I do. Being left handed is also fun as I hold a mouse differently so that also gives me cramps in my arms, lol....god I am pathetic.

Anyway, props to Ambs, Doobie, Jhod and Calidadd, thanks for getting me through my bowl of muesli!

Peace to the 6.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2011)

You've been Rushified!

"_2112_"
[video=youtube;LQEgZNqa8jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQEgZNqa8jE[/video]

"_A Passage To Bangkok_" (_feat. DoobieBrother_)
[video=youtube;BHml7BVoLeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHml7BVoLeI[/video]

"_The Twilight Zone_"
[video=youtube;2D3YydqWFmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D3YydqWFmI[/video]

"_Lessons_"
[video=youtube;YbgbLfDIVUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbgbLfDIVUQ[/video]

"_Tears_"
[video=youtube;2MrtBAf215g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MrtBAf215g[/video]

"_Something For Nothing_"
[video=youtube;096LhjGNNCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=096LhjGNNCk[/video]


Your welcome 
Now go, and sin no more!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> "_A Passage To Bangkok_" (_feat. DoobieBRother_)
> [video=youtube;BHml7BVoLeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHml7BVoLeI[/video]


That was great man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw, shucks, thanks.
Just a stoner with too much time on my hands.
Will be doing a bass cover of "2112" this week and uploading it by the end of the weekend.
If I don't blow my fingertips off.
Has been away from my bass for 10 days and it feels like it.
Dexterity is there, but my picking fingers and left-hand fingers are raw right now (played 2112 and Passage To Bangkok a few minutes ago).
But it's a good pain


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

I gotta pick the good seeds out of this mess today or at some point


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2011)

so Brother Doobie is now a Droogie!!!

have fun with the seeds Fred, I don't envy you, it's a job that does me nipples in!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

Its one of them jobs that gets put off and put off till its absolutely nessessery


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its one of them jobs that gets put off and put off till its absolutely nessessery


I agree. I give my seeded material to friends with a small labeled baggie to remove the seeds and and return them in the baggie. They get free smoke and I get the seeds without all the hassle.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

Well cof, im in the position where i dunt need the weed so i could do that, now its just picking the friend who could do with a free smoke of some bomb jack the ripper. I was gonna make earl with it but i could help a chuffer out lol it is christmas and all that.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 13, 2011)

Let's see if I can get this to work being the computer neanderthal I am. This is the line-up. Colombian gold clone three or four weeks into flower and I hope it roots, I want to keep these genetics going. In the grow bag in the tent is my almost four week old hericules. Next to her in party cups, in the back row, three og18 clones, in the front row left, herijuana and the other two are kandy kush x chemD-og x purps. In my garden room is the og18, shackzilla, critical kali mist and the colombian gold. The kali mist is a bit yellow, still trying to figure out just how much nutes she needs to stay green, the others are all a beautiful healthy green.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking epically dank, Head's up!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cougar Kush Day 52


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 13, 2011)

[youtube]8wj-zghPxBk[/youtube]


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 13, 2011)

20 days into 12/12 
View attachment 1933027


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

Heads up, BC lovely plants. That thing is a beast BC. Damn!!! To anyone I missed all the bud pron is ON right now. jhod, you had some bangers on the last page (right, lol). Here's some of the dried goods we got over here. Thanks to all the seed fairies out there for these strains.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2011)

I know some of you here use a 1000w at times as well. I was wondering what distance you place them from canopy, and what temps to expect to see at that distance

Oh I am using a vented hood with a 400 cfm 6"fan on it.
I see 90* no tent fan, and 82-84* with the fan blowing on the girls for circulation, with light 16" from tops. The tent temp is as low as 76* in the coolest parts. Currently 67* in my house.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

I run a 1000w. Have a 465 cfm fan pulling air over it. However that fan is over 2 years old now and was really cheap, so it's probably about a 350cfm fan now. Anyways my house stays about 60-65 where the air goes into the closet. Canopy temps are around 76. That is about 12 inches away from the bulb. Does that help at all?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I run a 1000w. Have a 465 cfm fan pulling air over it. However that fan is over 2 years old now and was really cheap, so it's probably about a 350cfm fan now. Anyways my house stays about 60-65 where the air goes into the closet. Canopy temps are around 76. That is about 12 inches away from the bulb. Does that help at all?


That helps alot. I am farther away and still hotter....lol. I think I will change to the 8" fan at 720 cfm and see where I get from there. Thanx Jig!!

What is it like 80* and above slow growth unless using co2?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

I've grown my Banana and Larry OG grow at temps around 85 the whole time. I'm sure they would have done better in cooler temps, but I still got a nice yield and the buds were top notch.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just dont know if the temps will go much lower with a bigger fan, and the bigger fan is noisy!!!!


What do ppl usually do to silence fan? I was thinking about the insulated ducting as opposed to buying a silencer, just dont know if that will do it? Those silencers are way too pricey for a foam filled duct....


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 13, 2011)

I switched to insulated ducting last year. It made a huge difference in the noise. My fan was a fraction of the sound that was coming from the ductwork.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to try and add insluation around my 6" ducting.. Using "sheets" I'm only adding it around the ducting that goes from the fan to the filter first. I'm "pushing" through carbon filter. So basically it will be like a make shift silencer... I was also thinking about getting a 3' length peice of schedule 40 pvc 8" pvc and wrapping that with inslation for a make shift silencer. I'll let you guys know how it works out if I get it done soon lol... I'm running an 8" exhaust fan btw..


----------



## kjcbud (Dec 13, 2011)

what is the ideal temp to keep ur tent at?with the weather coming in my room has sevearly dropped also the water tank is v cold will that harm my grow?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> what is the ideal temp to keep ur tent at?with the weather coming in my room has sevearly dropped also the water tank is v cold will that harm my grow?


I wouldn't worry about the water tank getting too cold. I think 55 is about how low you want to go. I don't know if it would harm it getting it lower though. The best temps for the grow room itself are something like 72-74 I believe. If you are running co2 you want it higher, but that's another subject. I have had my grows get in the mid to low 50's during lights off and around 68 lights on. I didn't notice any slowing of growth. I got tons of cool colors on the leaves too.


----------



## kjcbud (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks i was thinking of a few heaters in the area but the electricity is already high!also they dont seem to be feeding v well they look great and seem healthy no color change or signs of stress but alot of the wateer in the trays is not being drunk!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> thanks i was thinking of a few heaters in the area but the electricity is already high!also they dont seem to be feeding v well they look great and seem healthy no color change or signs of stress but alot of the wateer in the trays is not being drunk!


They will take up less water when the temps are cooler, not sure if that slows growth though.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice work peeps , to much porn to mention so big shout to all.. The 6 is putting it down
I see i comps up and running ..nice..
heres my entry..

Dont laugh ..

Heres some more of the harvest..
View attachment 1933286View attachment 1933287View attachment 1933288View attachment 1933289

my temps have been colder than ever this grow -24.c-27.c with lights on and down to 18.c lights off sometimes which i guess why i have so much colour variation and they look ok to me ..

On another note lost a load of my strains to yesterday.. at least theres no john bull envolved anyway no even stressin out -got all equipt execpt the pots/tubs that ran away which is a result believe me.. 
I dont think im labeling my plants again from now on im putting shit like - Chinese #1 -- English#2 and Dog shit.. see if vegging plants get taken again


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2011)

the brand and fan style has alot to do with it my 8 inch max fan is quiet and on a fan speed controller set to medium u can barley hear it at all


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> That helps alot. I am farther away and still hotter....lol. I think I will change to the 8" fan at 720 cfm and see where I get from there. Thanx Jig!!
> 
> What is it like 80* and above slow growth unless using co2?


i love my 8 inch and thousand watt i can preety much touch the glass but i put plants about 12 inches away no burn tops of my hoods are ice cold


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 13, 2011)

A couple of comments and questions. Billcollector, I see you use felt pots, what do ya' think of them? At this point I won't grow in anything other than a felt pot. Some mycorrhizae and rhizotonic added to your soil and the root system they produce in those pots are fantastic. My last grow the roots grew right through the bottom of the pot, didn't know it until I chopped.

Temps. Anything over eighty and the stomata on your plants start to close and this slows down growth. Anything dropping into the fifties does the same thing. Imagine you're working outside and it's either too hot or too cold, are you at your maximum performance?

And lastly for those in the states, look into vortex fans. They are a bit more expensive than other fans but are much quieter, use less energy and the motors are balanced which is important if you use a speed controller. I have two six inch fans and only one is a vortex which I use as a scrubber. On full blast it's much quieter than my other fan even with the one end open to exhaust the scrubbed air back into my room.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;M2cUDV7lC08]http://youtu.be/M2cUDV7lC08[/video]

Will give an Accu-haze 5000&#8482; smoke report later.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys. How's things. Stressful day today, and yesterday gearing up for today. Another grueling 3+ hour session being assessed by insurance company doctors. Man, if I could get 3 hours at a time to sit with my doctors then we'd probably be making some headway by now. I tell ya, they are their own worst enemy the way they do things. Anyway guys, I had a chance to have a quick glance this morning to see that BKB's decorated tree made it over here for the new contest announced. Really cool, both things. Then there's the coffee can competition and I think I might be getting in on that one too. Ya mon!

Then there's Doobie back in form ready to rock out. Glad you got your gear brother and I'm coming up behind ya, don't you worry. In the meantime check this out. I just spotted it on my twitter feed and it tied in with your post perfectly. http://jammit.com/artist/rush Haven't really looked close at it myself yet but there it is. 

While I was out I searched out the local smoke and tobacco shop to get me a new glass pipe, one with a bigger bowl, and I spotted these and I had to grab them. Here ya go DST. They're yours if ya want them.





















Need more Java and Gunja. Be back to catch up.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I be Wacom-ing!!! It's good for you if you get mouse arm like I do. Being left handed is also fun as I hold a mouse differently so that also gives me cramps in my arms, lol....god I am pathetic.
> 
> Anyway, props to Ambs, Doobie, Jhod and Calidadd, thanks for getting me through my bowl of muesli!
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Heads up, BC lovely plants. That thing is a beast BC. Damn!!! To anyone I missed all the bud pron is ON right now. jhod, you had some bangers on the last page (right, lol). Here's some of the dried goods we got over here. Thanks to all the seed fairies out there for these strains.


Hell yeah we do bro Cali has it all, not saying no one else does but with the weather and all the other factures we do, thanks bro rep ++ you very nice nugs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. How's things. Stressful day today, and yesterday gearing up for today. Another grueling 3+ hour session being assessed by insurance company doctors. Man, if I could get 3 hours at a time to sit with my doctors then we'd probably be making some headway by now. I tell ya, they are their own worst enemy the way they do things. Anyway guys, I had a chance to have a quick glance this morning to see that BKB's decorated tree made it over here for the new contest announced. Really cool, both things. Then there's the coffee can competition and I think I might be getting in on that one too. Ya mon!
> ...
> Then there's Doobie back in form ready to rock out. Glad you got your gear brother and I'm coming up behind ya, don't you worry. In the meantime check this out. I just spotted it on my twitter feed and it tied in with your post perfectly. http://jammit.com/artist/rush Haven't really looked close at it myself yet but there it is.
> Need more Java and Gunja. Be back to catch up.


Hate those evals, too, duchie. Hope you get some good news from it. If they have a lick of sense, it will be obvious, even to them. 
And about jammit and the Rush stuff: definitely going to start getting the drums and bass starting in March of next year! Those are way cool!I can already play the songs note for note for the most part, but for the most part isn't good enough when it comes to Rush. 
These are great tools for those who care about such things.
Thanks for the link!
Waiting (_impatiently_) for the keyboard to be delivered here to the apartment at an unspecified date & time in the not-so-distant future (_it says here in fine print_).


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hate those evals, too, duchie. Hope you get some good news from it. If they have a lick of sense, it will be obvious, even to them.
> And about jammit and the Rush stuff: definitely going to start getting the drums and bass starting in March of next year! Those are way cool!I can already play the songs note for note for the most part, but for the most part isn't good enough when it comes to Rush.
> These are great tools for those who care about such things.
> Thanks for the link!
> Waiting (_impatiently_) for the keyboard to be delivered here to the apartment at an unspecified date & time in the not-so-distant future (_it says here in fine print_).


My last band(i play guitar) our bass player was a Rush Fanatic and could play every song note for note. I know like part of working man and our drummer never liked Rush(odd guy) so we would do these god awful hacked up Rush songs and he would get so Mad. Been a few years since i played in a band, I miss the stage.

Heres a good laugh, can you find Me?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to say the spaced out guy with the hair & beard? (my first guess) 
Or the guy in the hat?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> A couple of comments and questions. Billcollector, I see you use felt pots, what do ya' think of them? At this point I won't grow in anything other than a felt pot. Some mycorrhizae and rhizotonic added to your soil and the root system they produce in those pots are fantastic. My last grow the roots grew right through the bottom of the pot, didn't know it until I chopped.
> 
> Temps. Anything over eighty and the stomata on your plants start to close and this slows down growth. Anything dropping into the fifties does the same thing. Imagine you're working outside and it's either too hot or too cold, are you at your maximum performance?
> 
> And lastly for those in the states, look into vortex fans. They are a bit more expensive than other fans but are much quieter, use less energy and the motors are balanced which is important if you use a speed controller. I have two six inch fans and only one is a vortex which I use as a scrubber. On full blast it's much quieter than my other fan even with the one end open to exhaust the scrubbed air back into my room.


After seeing the results of smart pots here, I am definitely making the switch next round. Seems like a wise choice for me.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 13, 2011)

the big chop is this saturday.
watered her for the last time today


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2011)

Man you guys are straight killin it with the pron fellas  Well im back at it again for my ritual indoor winter grow  This round i went through my bean collection and decided to do a grow of all the fruity strains ive aquired over the last couple years and a few other favs, DOG Ill post up a few pics when the cave is crackin  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT BRO!!!! That plant is off the hook



POUND TOWN said:


>


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 13, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm going to say the spaced out guy with the hair & beard? (my first guess)
> Or the guy in the hat?


 I'm the guy on the left back when i had no hair


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 13, 2011)

Almost forgot the prOn


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2011)

Decided to make a cloner. Here is where I am so far


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 13, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Almost forgot the prOn
> 
> View attachment 1933969View attachment 1933970View attachment 1933971View attachment 1933977


Thats a beautiful view. +rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 13, 2011)

I know ya'll are using to seeing Qwerty nugs from me, but I figured I had to step up my game since I have to stop growing for a bit...

I introduce my "QWERTYUIOP" Nug

Cougar Kush btw


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pound town that plant is incredible!!
Wormdrive how many plants in there? That shit is crazy!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2011)

Man more problems with RIU!!
I am sure they will have it all sorted out soon enough though.

Not sure why I am making a cloner...I have nothing to take clones from right now.
So does the pump need to be on all the time or in intervals?
And what is the ph supposed to be at?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Man more problems with RIU!!
> I am sure they will have it all sorted out soon enough though.
> 
> Not sure why I am making a cloner...I have nothing to take clones from right now.
> ...


I ran mine all the time, the sprayers ran constantly. Also keep an airstone in there too.
I never phd my water though. 5.9 should be good


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I ran mine all the time, the sprayers ran constantly. Also keep an airstone in there too.
> I never phd my water though. 5.9 should be good


Thanx BC, gonna paint it black tomorrow and test it out. glue drying right now or I would now.
I guess I am gonna start buying r/o water till I can afford to do it at home.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2011)

NITE 6 double ooohhhh


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Pound town that plant is incredible!!
> Wormdrive how many plants in there? That shit is crazy!!


25 total, 20 casey and 5 purple trainwreck.


Having a hard time getting in tonight. More "maintenance" i suppose.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

hahahahaha, love it Bill, that's more like a TAB-QWERTYUIOPOPENBRACKETSCLOSEDBRACKETS, lol.

Wormdrive, Jig, Pound...big thumbs up peeps, lovely stuff. Duchie I love the DOG bags as well. And great to hear Badman is back in the Cave.

And the Dooster, I had a little runt plant like that as well, may be I can find the pic of it somewhere. I gifted it to my local coffeeshop hehe. They had a trimming party and a big smoke out with it (2 or 3 bongs,lol). Will search for pic!

Have agreat day peeps of the 6double.

DST



billcollector99 said:


> I know ya'll are using to seeing Qwerty nugs from me, but I figured I had to step up my game since I have to stop growing for a bit...
> 
> I introduce my "QWERTYUIOP" Nug
> 
> Cougar Kush btw


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2011)

Pound and wormdrive, very nice specimens, looks like fun times ahead. BC, your cougar is almost as nice as mine. I hope to be getting a piece of my cougar after she wakes up.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know of a high K supplement that is organic? I notice that guano has almost no K in it.

I have a feed tea brewing, two tablespoons of high N guano and four tablespoons of high P guano. Also there are some mycorrhizae pellets in the bag along with cow manure and earthworm castings. The problem is the lack of K in all of these. I was doing some reading looking for things to use as a K supplement when I ran across snowstorm ultra with an npk of 0-0-3 which is the exact npk of my silica which I'll also add to the brew. Does adding two three's together give me a K reading of six or is it still three? I also threw in 20ml of fish emulsion.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

If added in equal parts no, i.e 1 part 003 plus 1 part 003 = 2parts003 or 006 divided by two = 003. Weighted averages basically HeadsUp. So no, it will not give you that. You would need to add a 009 to 003 to make it 006.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 14, 2011)

Look into some molasses buddy


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2011)

Heads Up. I have a Kelp Boost that is 0-0-5. It's 100% concentrated seaweed. Atlantic to be specific. I'm also waiting to get a piece of my cougar this morning but I'm not waiting for her to get up anymore. I'll be back.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

A little bit of Ekoostik Hookah lovin...

[video=youtube_share;wFyQiRgZ6WA]http://youtu.be/wFyQiRgZ6WA[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm rockin some Ekoostik Hookah in the grow room today... so figured I would drop some on here for you all.

[video=youtube_share;jy9jMWTFxtw]http://youtu.be/jy9jMWTFxtw[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, so I have a question. I have never had a plant act like Miss Anonymous. She has really full bud sites 2-3 weeks into flower... and now I notice like 2 of her bud sites the hairs are kind of wilting a little bit... what could this be from?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

More Hookah!

I love this song... its very inspirational...

[video=youtube_share;6nedKlwoXIA]http://youtu.be/6nedKlwoXIA[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 14, 2011)

Sometimes a sign its been selfed. Have you had any male's around ? Or could it have been damaged ? Thats about all i can help you with on that bro.

Just in to see if the Bubble Bag's im going for ar going to be ok. I mind speaking to D.S.T about the 1 gallon being enough for me, but its the micron size ect... i want to be sure of, if any ony has an answer for me or if the club lord n master's finger's are'nt too sticky lol.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320812973835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab1f17f0b
that's the one's im looking at

cgg


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Sometimes a sign its been selfed. Have you had any male's around ? Or could it have been damaged ? Thats about all i can help you with on that bro.
> 
> Just in to see if the Bubble Bag's im going for ar going to be ok. I mind speaking to D.S.T about the 1 gallon being enough for me, but its the micron size ect... i want to be sure of, if any ony has an answer for me or if the club lord n master's finger's are'nt too sticky lol.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320812973835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab1f17f0b
> ...


OMG I hope its not selfing... I did have that one hermi in there a few weeks ago... but I swear I got it before anything popped.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a bubble bag noob so I don't have an answer for you, but I loved this line from that page:


This kit with strong durable coated material, can work longtime.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

Last Hookah for the day... I love this song... and this clip it is being performed in my Home Town... (god i don't miss that place)

[video=youtube_share;0UawITHqbhQ]http://youtu.be/0UawITHqbhQ[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Dec 14, 2011)

Those bubble bags will be fine... the way I look at it is go expensive and take care of your bags or go cheap and just expect to replace them in a year or so. I opt for replacing, because some can get pretty beat up after a while.


As for that issue Cindyguygrower has. I's bet you had some pollen somewhere in your tent. I found just one seed on the top of one of my colas. I forgot to clean the glass on my hood after a hermie that's the only way I figure it could have happened.

Let's just hope not, give it a look under a 30x scope, you should be able to tell if the hairs are turning.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

geekmike said:


> Those bubble bags will be fine... the way I look at it is go expensive and take care of your bags or go cheap and just expect to replace them in a year or so. I opt for replacing, because some can get pretty beat up after a while.
> 
> 
> As for that issue Cindyguygrower has. I's bet you had some pollen somewhere in your tent. I found just one seed on the top of one of my colas. I forgot to clean the glass on my hood after a hermie that's the only way I figure it could have happened.
> ...


Actually it was my issue... and I should get my scope here in about a week... let's hope not. I'll look at it then. For now... just let her grow. my other flowering female is looking great... so... maybe it will just be one or two cola's... if so, well... I will have some seeds from Miss Anonymous to grow later  Since enough wasn't left on her to clone from, I guess that won't be such a bad thing.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 14, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Last Hookah for the day... I love this song... and this clip it is being performed in my Home Town... (god i don't miss that place)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;0UawITHqbhQ]http://youtu.be/0UawITHqbhQ[/video]


Never heard these dudes before. Ever listen to Larry and his Flask? 

[video=youtube;We2PgYzgpPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We2PgYzgpPE[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

Never heard them before... but they were awesome... love how that guy in the blue shirt played so hard his moobies were just a flappin... lol... and that guy on the big bass was INTO IT!... lol


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 14, 2011)

hahaha
they are good!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 14, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Never heard them before... but they were awesome... love how that guy in the blue shirt played so hard his moobies were just a flappin... lol... and that guy on the big bass was INTO IT!... lol


Super cool guys, got to hang out with them last time they came through town. They Attack the stage like Wild Animals, if you ever get a chance don't miss em.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm a bubble bag noob so I don't have an answer for you, but I loved this line from that page:
> 
> 
> This kit with strong durable coated material, can work longtime.


Hi, baby! 
You got bubblebag in Vietnam?
Well, baby, me so HASHY.
Me so hashy.
Me sift you longtime!
You party?
Fifteen dolla?
No, EACH you fifteen dolla.
Me sift you longtime!
Me so hashy.
Me tokey tokey.
Me sift you too much.

*_so I don't sound crazed to any non-Kubrick fans_:

[video=youtube;12tce-THLUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12tce-THLUE[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2011)

Duchie, I already have some maxicrop which I think is 0-0-3. Went to my local hydro store today to pick up some humic acid, I need the micronutrients and he gave me a sample of something called blue berry dream by general hydroponics with an npk of 0-0-1, I think it's supposed to be full of carbs. I would be interested in what you're using.

The pollen issue. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but pollen floating in the air doesn't have a long life.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2011)

The product line I'm using is Orgunique and is a division of BioFert out of BC. So far I'm loving all that I'm using from them. I have a bit of a direct line to the company rather than through retail. 

http://www.orgunique.com/index-7.html#product_12 You'll find it on this page, it's the kelp boost at the bottom. Check out the spec sheet. The other product I use on this page is the BioFish. About your Humic acid. What form is it in? I'm using a product from this company called Humik and it's a granular amendment I add when potting up. http://www.orgunique.com/index-7c.html. 

500ml kelp boost cost me 13.00
BioFish is 17.00 for 2L
Humik is 15.00 for a 3.5kg


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2011)

..........


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been reading up on my organics since I basically know nothing about using them. The humic acid I got today is from Humbolt and it's an 8% concentration. I'm thinking my clones have either an iron, sulphur or zinc deficiency. The veins of the leaves are a darker green and the rest of the leaves are yellowing, they look almost striped. I'll check out those links you supplied. Thanks.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2011)

What I understand is organics feed the roots and synthetics are designed to go right to the plant. Higher numbers don't mean anything and usually indicate synthetics. I have one product from them that has a high synthetic content. It's a bloom booster 0-22-25. http://www.orgunique.com/index-7b.html It was suggested I use this highly diluted as a foiliar application right on the bud sites when they first start showing. I asked it this would affect my live culture and was told no because I'm not applying it to the roots. Organic nutes take longer to break down and get into the plant. It usually take 4 or 5 days before I start seeing results from feeding but I'm also told it is much harder to burn your plants with organics and they are much more forgiving. 

Just what I know. Or think I know.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 14, 2011)

does any one have any extra hps bulbs? my bulb broke and i wont be able to buy another one till next harvest about 6 weeks


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 14, 2011)

I forgot to mention I also use Alaskan fish emulsion 5-1-1 in my brews. I was reading where the nitrogen available in fish emulsion is used up rather quickly by the plants and they suggested using it twice a week because it is used so quickly and the overall low amount of nitrogen in the product.

I've been working on my root system for about a year now and have finally gotten around to trying to be almost completely organic. If this grow isn't organic it's ninety nine percent organic. I think using mycorrhizae just makes everything in the soil work better. So I think I'm understanding and progressing about organics, now I just want to find things that I can diddle around with to make the brews the exact npk I want them to be. I'll be feeding my girls their first bloom feeding in the morning. I put them into 12/12 about two weeks ago and they finally look like they are ready to hit their flowering stage and be out of veg completely. I'll give them a week or so to see how the feeding affects them.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 14, 2011)

Any one have an old 600w bulb? my bulb broke and i wont have the money for another till about 6 weeks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2011)

As I said in my PM, I tossed my last one as it was doing nothing but burnng the plants, even at a far didstance (in a sealed air-cooled light hood, too). It was a plant killer, so I had it disposed of by the trash company who picks our stuff up.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

full of purple said:


> Any one have an old 600w bulb? my bulb broke and i wont have the money for another till about 6 weeks


I could probably send ya out a MH I am not using... but I only have one HPS atm... wifey getting me a backup for Christmas...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2011)

Accu-haze 5000&#8482; smoke report of the miniature Jack The Ripper/Deep Blue/and? plant featured in my last vid:

Got 2 bowls and 5 good tokes from it.
1st bowl was smaller and I got two tokes, second was larger and got 3 tokes.

Fruity & sweet overtones in the taste on breathing in (like a plum), and it lingers on the tongue while holding in the smoke.
Very smooth smoke, too.
Total mind-high. 
No problems with getting up & getting things done.
And made me hungry enough to stop what I was doing and eat. 
Which is good for me. 

So even the tiny ones do their magic!
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2011)

I just did the scissor hash from mine and I got a real nice piney taste that was yummy.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 14, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I could probably send ya out a MH I am not using... but I only have one HPS atm... wifey getting me a backup for Christmas...


Yea that be cool man just let me know whats going on


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 14, 2011)

where do u live full of purple


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, quick question. I have never cloned from flower before, and I know it can be done, successfully between weeks 2-3 with very good results. I did that for UnderDog, now... do I take off the buds? from the tops? popcorns? I took some decent cuttings... they each have 6-8 fan leaves... they were branches that were lower down, and just not getting a lot themselves. I took off the 3's and first sets of 5's... and buried them with 6-8" of stalk below the ground, that had been cut properly and bathed in Clonex. They are doing alright, and I am sure they are rooting... but... what do I do with the buds they have on them? they are 3 weeks into flower (from first flowers) 

They are currently under a 600w MH on 20/4... with my other seedlings and all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2011)

Just leave the buds alone, they will not hurt the clone one bit.
The less stress they get from time of cutting, the quicker they will make roots and begin to grow again so they can re-veg.

I've been secretly experimenting with seeing how much abuse a new cutting can take and still survive and produce flowers, and it's amazing how tough these girls of ours are.
But, the less stress, the better is rule #1.
Rule #2 is: No one talks about 600 Club.
Rule #3 is: When in doubt, refer to Rule #2. 
*I talk about the 600 all the time with my poor, long-suffering wife. 
Rule #4 is: no bogarting!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just leave te buds alone, they will not hurt the clone one bit.
> The less stress they get from time of cutting, the quicker they will make roots and begin to grow again so they can re-veg.
> 
> I've been secretly experimenting with seeing how much abuse a new cutting can take and still survive and produce flowers, and it's amazing how tough these girls of ours are.
> ...


was kinda thinking the same thing... the less stress the better. i recently decided that within the next few days, I am going to convert an old wardrobe into a veg chamber. Low wattage... only 250w MH... but that's ok... I just wanna give my seedlings and clones a place for vegging a little bit. Figure I will Veg them through the rest of december, maybe a week into january... and then switch them back to the 12/12 600w hps flowering chamber... like I said, currently they are under a 600w mh on 20/4... the two flowering plants I have in darkness for a few days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 14, 2011)

Whats up guys?? Here's my Double dream @ day 31 of flower. Hope everyone enjoys come roll tru my thread and check out more lots of pics. Stay Lit!!!! 



View attachment 1935610View attachment 1935611


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 14, 2011)

geekmike said:


> Those bubble bags will be fine... the way I look at it is go expensive and take care of your bags or go cheap and just expect to replace them in a year or so. I opt for replacing, because some can get pretty beat up after a while.
> 
> 
> As for that issue Cindyguygrower has. I's bet you had some pollen somewhere in your tent. I found just one seed on the top of one of my colas. I forgot to clean the glass on my hood after a hermie that's the only way I figure it could have happened.
> ...


Thank's for the getting back man! Great way of putting the buying/re-placing thing.

P.S that issue was'nt mine bro, just giving my thought's on why they might be turning early like that on one site, but think ' CampUnderDog caught it all the same!


----------



## full of purple (Dec 14, 2011)

hey thanks bro, seems ive found a 600w mh thanks bro.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2011)

First dose of flowering nutes given this morning. The plants have been in 12/12 for about two weeks and they are a tad over eight weeks old. When I'm growing a strain from seed I like to let the plants get to five or six weeks old before taking clones hence the longer veg period. When the herijuana and the kandy kush purps hit two weeks old they are going into 12/12, I'm not cloning any of them until I see their sex. I'll get some pics up sometime today.

1568ppm 6.17ph


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2011)

[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]

*Grape Stomper x OG* »»» Grape Stomper x OG Kush Loompah Underdawg
Grape Stomper
»»» Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel
Purple Elephant
»»» Purple Urkel x Unknown Strain
Purple Urkel
Mendo Purps
USA »»» Mostly Indica


Unknown Strain

Chemdog Sour Diesel
»»» Headband x Sour Diesel
HeadbandProbably
»»» {OG Kush x Sour Diesel} x Sour Diesel Probably
OG Kush x Sour Diesel
OG Kush (specified above)

Sour Diesel (specified above)

Sour Diesel (specified above)

Sour Diesel
»»» Original Diesel x DNL
Original Diesel
»»» Chemdawg x {MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL}
MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL
MassSuperSkunk
Unknown Hybrid »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid


SensiNL
Northern Lights #1IBL
Afghanistan »»» Indica



Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


DNL
»»» {RFK Skunk x Hawaiian} x Northern Lights
RFK Skunk x Hawaiian
RFK Skunk
Unknown Skunk
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa




Hawaiian »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid

Northern Lights
Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica





OG Kush Loompah UnderdawgProbably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg (specified above)


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2011)

i was in wally world and picked up a bag of these looking for a missing 600 member and thought this would make a good flyer

If found please have him post.



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Hotsause (Dec 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> i was in wally world and picked up a bag of these looking for a missing 600 member and thought this would make a good flyer
> 
> If found please have him post.
> 
> ...


LMAO thats funny but now that i think about it i dropped him a message on here and never heard back. Think ill have to hit him on the horn and see whats up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

I believe he was in the process of moving to a new place. 
But have been gone for a while, so what do I know anymore?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2011)

Chunky glass pipes. I ordered a bong from them and received and email saying it was shipped on the third of this month, it's still not here. What's worse, I've contacted them twice with emails and they have not responded. Just a word to others.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just call your bank and have the charges reversed, I bet they respond when you do that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

Of course: 'tis the season to be jolly, so I'm sure they're swamped with orders they're trying to fill.
I grew up in a family-run business and did Order Fulfillment & shipping duties, and this was the worst time of year for it.
Hope that's the only reason for the delay, though.

*Currently logged into my Doobie_Brother69 yahoo messenger account and using my webcam (the Canna-cam 5000&#8482 to keep an (electric) eye out for the sneaky little UPS delivery person.

Just a sideways view of the stairs going down.
Had the camera set up to monitor what animals were feeding from a bowl of cat food the wife & I have been leaving out for a neighborhood hood cat who gets kicked out for half the day.
Has been getting down to freezing temperatures at night and only into the low-to-mid 40's in the day, so we like to keep some food out there to keep the little furball fueled up. 
But using the webcam with motion detector activated showed us that a 25-lb racoon was eating most of the food at night, so no more night time feedings for the cat unless she's scratching at the door.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

OK Heads Up, as promised I decided to pop in. I will confess now that it has been some time since I have used 600 but have many good thoughts regarding them, they just don't fit into my group of grow facilities. The buds in my avatar however, were grown under 600's (sensi star, 9 plants in a 4'x4' room, 3 feet tall).

I now use 1000's with a very fast grow technique. 60 3 inch clones to harvest in 45 days. I will keep total yields my secret for now. I do not veg, period. Waste of time in my opinion but have grown every way a person can grow in my 43 years of cultivating. Last 30 or so years indoors.

Glad to be here, looks like a good, useful place. Lets see if my prediction is correct  either way, my pleasure meeting you. One Love 3inch clones straight to flower  after 30 days, harvest day 48


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the club Professor. Those buds on the avatar look too big to be true. I'm not claiming shenanigans, I'm just blown the fuck away by those things. I just harvested for the first time after 7 weeks, was quite happy with that.

Beautiful looking grow you got. I can see the work, care, and experience you have in the setup.

Thanks for bringing the Prof along Heads up


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2011)

right on PM,nice to have you posting up in the 600,and you are right,this is a good place to be.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the club Professor. Those buds on the avatar look too big to be true. I'm not claiming shenanigans, I'm just blown the fuck away by those things. I just harvested for the first time after 7 weeks, was quite happy with that.
> 
> Beautiful looking grow you got. I can see the work, care, and experience you have in the setup.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who owns a dispen in Denver who hangs pics of clients buds on his walls. I brought that in and he said he couldn't put it up because it must be a fake. We made a bet to have it validated and loser would pay the $250 ticket. It hangs on his wall today .

They say a clone is an exact copy of it's mom. Here is the story of those buds. I started the sensi star from seed then sexed them. I took the three best for moms. From those I took 100 clones and again took the three best for moms. I repeated that for 25 generations and the buds you see are the result.

Went on vacation a week after that harvest and had a student take care of the girls. He ran out of nutes and decided it was better to have no water then to have water without nutes. true story

I did the same with a black hash strain that had buds even larger. In 2004 the DEA raided me, the agent said they were the largest he had seen in his 25 year carreer, wouldn't put it on paper though. "Dana grows biggest buds ever" lol I fought the charges and became the first person in US history to have grow equip retuurned by Federal Government. Google "feds back down in med pot case"


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> right on PM,nice to have you posting up in the 600,and you are right,this is a good place to be.


Thanks, looks like good quality growers. Some old fart like me recomended. Got to love the older folks


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2011)

Professor Marijuana said:


> I have a friend who owns a dispen in Denver who hangs pics of clients buds on his walls. I brought that in and he said he couldn't put it up because it must be a fake. We made a bet to have it validated and loser would pay the $250 ticket. It hangs on his wall today .
> 
> They say a clone is an exact copy of it's mom. Here is the story of those buds. I started the sensi star from seed then sexed them. I took the three best for moms. From those I took 100 clones and again took the three best for moms. I repeated that for 25 generations and the buds you see are the result.
> 
> ...


Damn bro... you are my hero for many reasons. That's sooo cool. Sounds about right about the student not thinking watering would be good, hahahaha.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey professor marijuana, welcome to the Rivendell of Rollitup. Where never is heard a discouraging word.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Damn bro... you are my hero for many reasons. That's sooo cool. Sounds about right about the student not thinking watering would be good, hahahaha.


Very kind of you. At my seminars I always say I've made every mistake there is to make in 43 years so there's no reason you have too. Not exactly true, never made that one. 25 generations dead in a week. Better without water then with water without nutes? Didn't think about spending $5 bucks for a bottle? If I recall I was somewhat agitated lol. Guess I'll add that one to the rule book


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2011)

CoF... that's an awesome find on the whodat chips. I made a couple changes to the bag in hopes that our friend is puller here by his tingling ears (or something like that). The weight was a little off.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey professor marijuana, welcome to the Rivendell of Rollitup. Where never is heard a discouraging word.


What a delight that would be, hasn't been my experience but it feels very good here. I hope to learn some. teach some, and meet some good people. Paying my dues to the hemp Gods


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

damn, getting old. Here in the Mile High City we all know about the yellow snow. Except maybe one past student haha


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2011)

Professor Marijuana said:


> Very kind of you. At my seminars I always say I've made every mistake there is to make in 43 years so there's no reason you have too. If I recall I was somewhat agitated lol. Guess I'll add that one to the rule book


Have they found the body yet?...Welcome aboard, Glad to have your expertise around, it's always needed.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking CoF.

Lame half assed smoke report on the strains I grew:
Herijuana - pretty nice body stone, didn't last too long... I really messed this plant up.

Ny47 aka Blue Dream (lol) - This is for sure blue dream. Tasted like it and the high was like it too... however it wasn't very strong which surprised me.

OG Kush - this stone was pretty wild for me. It's one of those highs that you aren't even sure you are feeling. "Am I high" kinda feeling. But I just kinda went with it and it had me feeling really good for a really long time. No sleepyness, just a nice mellow buzz for a long time.

DOG Kush - Pretty damn good. I still have yet to try anything properly cured, but it's a great effect. Really nice blend of mind with some body. The smoke tastes really good, and the smell just gets better all the time.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2011)

i just added two parakeets,to my family........pics soon.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

Professor Marijuana said:


> What a delight that would be, hasn't been my experience but it feels very good here. I hope to learn some. teach some, and meet some good people. Paying my dues to the hemp Gods


He was smoked long ago, perhaps you had some, "H2-NO" biggest outdoor plant I ever grew. Some serious nutes


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


>


Beatiful, if you'd like the prof's two cents just say so


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2011)

gaddang shnkrmn those girls are lovely 

anyone ever grow KC Brazil? they were freebies and growing like MAD...i just don't know anything about it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2011)

opinions are always welcome.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's a link to my thread of my Super Lemon Haze 4 weeks 12/12 under 600w HPS: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/495810-socaliboy-super-lemon-haze.html#post6781266


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got done tearing the old flower room down, and cleaning a few res'. Feeling under the weather but I need to get this new room going, and clear out my stuffed veg room. I should have the room ready for pics tonight. I want the room filled by the middle of next week. Pics to come.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Dec 15, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> opinions are always welcome.


And everyone has one right? Don't want to be the newbe stepping on toes. After all these years its like an instant thing to me, and of course I'm certainly right always, except when I'm wrong. lol. What jumped out at me was your ballast hanghing inside the grow, if you have the cord length I'd move it out. They can add ten degrees. The reflective walls to tight to reflect may help to give some room. You have ventilation and or cO2? Just my pot wheels spinning, great looking grow. I wonder if you have ever used the same set up but skipped the vegging phase. suspect yield would be close but time much shorter.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2011)

Professor Marijuana said:


> He was smoked long ago, perhaps you had some, "H2-NO" biggest outdoor plant I ever grew. Some serious nutes


I'm sorry, I missed that one. It wasn't too leafy from all the nitrogen? I find most manures have that problem. It must have been well aged.

Genuity
Are you giving us the bird?


cof


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2011)

Professor Marijuana said:


> He was smoked long ago, perhaps you had some, "H2-NO" biggest outdoor plant I ever grew. Some serious nutes


i think i had some of that. did he have smelly jogging shoes on


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2011)

haha,good one cof..


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2011)

The ballast is pretty much non heat-emitting, but I'm in an unheated large space and it's winter, so it doesn't signify much. I have plenty of air exchange but no chance for using CO2; leaky ancient stone structure, lol.

I always thought reflective material should be as close as possible? In any case, that's more winterizing than anything else, and provisionally put up to boot. By mid-January, I'll be redirecting the exhaust from the light fan back up under that insulation to heat the air around the plants. Gotta get my res off the ground too! Here's a larger view. I have radiator pipes overhead that complicate where i put this and hang that:









I do zero veg style frequently. These are mothers grown from seed, so once they are out of the way, I will have a smaller run of the same plants from clone, and then after that, depending on schedule and my tendency to jump strains, I'll do a couple of zero veg ops, while some other thing is vegging into motherhood.

I think it's a horse apiece in terms of yield; ten large plants will yield about the same as 40 small plants. (well, that's what I'ma bout to investigate, anyhow. I just finished a 40 plant sog in the same setup).



Professor Marijuana said:


> And everyone has one right? Don't want to be the newbe stepping on toes. After all these years its like an instant thing to me, and of course I'm certainly right always, except when I'm wrong. lol. What jumped out at me was your ballast hanghing inside the grow, if you have the cord length I'd move it out. They can add ten degrees. The reflective walls to tight to reflect may help to give some room. You have ventilation and or cO2? Just my pot wheels spinning, great looking grow. I wonder if you have ever used the same set up but skipped the vegging phase. suspect yield would be close but time much shorter.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2011)

Professor Marijuana said:


> What a delight that would be, hasn't been my experience but it feels very good here. I hope to learn some. teach some, and meet some good people. Paying my dues to the hemp Gods



Welcome prof to the club six hundred, the best feeling thread on RIU and thank you for stopping by, I would like to think your talents will be appreciated here. For the record, there are many of us on here who use more than a 600. I happen to use two and others like you use 1000's or some sort of combination. We have all types of growing methods being used in all types of mediums in all types of spaces. I hope you enjoy your stay.

Where's the boss been? Haven't seen him post lately?

Anyway here's the pics promised earlier. My shackzilla starting showing on the fourth and the og18 on the fifth. The colombian gold has been flowering before being put into 12/12, I think she's the fourth generation clone and the critical kali mist just started flowering the other day. She's a long one so she's a bit behind the others.

Left front shackzilla, left rear og18, middle kali mist and right colombian gold clone. The colombian is in a half gallon grow bag with the bottom cut out and added to a one gallon smart pot, all the rest are three gallon smart pots.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2011)

Time to take care of my duty. As I mentioned my good buddy the vietnam vet died a couple of months ago. I just got off the phone with his wife and I'm heading over to drop off a care package for her and her son. I think the critical kali mist has cured enough it's been about two weeks in jars and I'll toss in a few super skunk nugs which have been curing a bit longer. He was a damn good person and this is my way of kind of paying it forward. I miss you guns, I'll do my best to look after your family old friend, rest in peace.

Well my hericules is doing really well, the structure is really nice, tight internodes and short for four weeks old. It looks like my three og 18 clones are all going to make it, I'm pleased, a one hundred percent clone rate for the og18. The plants look like shit, I think I may have made the soil to wet when I stuck them in the party cups but they are recovering and will grow. Some of the best weed I've grown so far has been from fucked up plants. My little cat piss baby with the two inch stalk and four heads was one of the mutants and she was a killer so I tend to hang onto my ill babies to see how they finish. I took a cutting from the shackzilla and stuck it in the glass of water on my windowsill with the other og18 clones that are starting to sprout roots and have stayed green and healthy looking sitting only in water on my windowsill. They are the healthiest looking cuttings I've taken and I've done nothing to them to see how they respond. So far so good.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 15, 2011)

SLH Week 4 12/12 600W HPS 30.30.50 pH6.5


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 15, 2011)

Im not sure how to blow the pics up...still a noob there, but im sure someone will hook me up.

The room is about 10'x7', and im using 4" irrigation piping. Im running a vertical bare bulb, on a horizontal mover. The piping you see will be mirrored on the opposing walls. Im spacing the plants about 1' apart, and should have 24 plants per setup. The res lid is on the floor for refrence. This is going to be rdwc, i just need to make some dams that are removable. Ill have some more pics up once this side is done. Im gonna smoke a boll, cough my head off, spit up a few nasties, and get back at it. Thanks to the guys that helped/inspired this new setup. Jig and Dez have been awesome for bouncing ideas off of. 

Peace out.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Im not sure how to blow the pics up...still a noob there, but im sure someone will hook me up.


Wow bro. It's looking fucking sweet in there. It's so roomy. I'm really stoked for this new set up. You are gonna have a great time working with it. Looking forward to seeing what you can get growing out of those pipes.

Hour 32 awake now. Time for bed. nite nite 6ers. Or have a good evening, lol. Or morning whatever.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Im not sure how to blow the pics up...still a noob there, but im sure someone will hook me up.
> 
> The room is about 10'x7', and im using 4" irrigation piping. Im running a vertical bare bulb, on a horizontal mover. The piping you see will be mirrored on the opposing walls. Im spacing the plants about 1' apart, and should have 24 plants per setup. The res lid is on the floor for refrence. This is going to be rdwc, i just need to make some dams that are removable. Ill have some more pics up once this side is done. Im gonna smoke a boll, cough my head off, spit up a few nasties, and get back at it. Thanks to the guys that helped/inspired this new setup. Jig and Dez have been awesome for bouncing ideas off of.
> 
> ...


One large size as requested








cof


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2011)

Strictly, when you say mirrored, what exactly do you mean? Mirrors are not a good reflective surface even though you would think they are. You would be better off painting it using as white a paint as you can find, a flat or matte white, nothing with a sheen to it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am thinking of running a 4x4 tent of just a single strain for once. Here are the choices....opinions on which please...
Purple Urkle
Grape Ape
The Purps
Purple Kush
Super Grape Ape
Gorilla Grapes
Gods Gift
I want a purple strain this time...lol

I have grown Grape Ape b4, none of the others though.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am thinking of running a 4x4 tent of just a single strain for once. Here are the choices....opinions on which please...
> Purple Urkle
> Grape Ape
> The Purps
> ...


hard to pick,but id go with that SG,never heard of it till now,thats why id grow that one.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am thinking of running a 4x4 tent of just a single strain for once. Here are the choices....opinions on which please...
> Purple Urkle
> Grape Ape
> The Purps
> ...


Damn, nice choice bro. I dont think ive tried any of these so would'nt know for getting Purp's. But whichever you decide i'm sure someone will post you a better oppinion than mine lol.
All the best with it though man 

cgg


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2011)

Super Grape Ape is Super Skunk x Grape Ape

I have heard Urkle is or at least was supposed to be the best purple but a poor yielder

Gods Gift is Granddad x OG kush I believe

Gorilla Grapes is Purple Urkle x double purple doja (subcool seds)


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Super Grape Ape is Super Skunk x Grape ApeI have heard Urkle is or at least was supposed to be the best purple.Gods Gift is Granddad x OG kush I believe


now gods gift sounds real good,is that in seed?super skunk,mmm me like any thing with skunk,i been thinking about getting some more(RKS),RESERVA PRIVADA.

my new kids,still a lil skiddish,but they are just now starting to check the new home out,they will only be in the cage for a short time,with the door open,at all times.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2011)

genuity said:


> now gods gift sounds real good,is that in seed?
> 
> super skunk,mmm me like any thing with skunk,i been thinking about getting some more(RKS),RESERVA PRIVADA.


I am talking about clones I can get locally. It might be in seed form though. Does super skunk really smell like skunk?
My only experience with skunk is Grape Ape...*Purple Paki x Skunk #1*


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 15, 2011)

just now threw 5 of these into germination to add to the fleet
http://tgagenetics.com/strain/theflav/theflav.php


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am talking about clones I can get locally. It might be in seed form though. Does super skunk really smell like skunk?
> My only experience with skunk is Grape Ape...*Purple Paki x Skunk #1*


i would think it smells like skunk,being super skunk in all.
i know that RKS,had a smell that was like a real skunk.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Super Grape Ape is Super Skunk x Grape Ape
> 
> I have heard Urkle is or at least was supposed to be the best purple but a poor yielder
> 
> ...


Who told you that Gorilla Grape was a subcool strain?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 15, 2011)

Busy as usual I see. Welcome Professor and socaliboy. Glad to have the experience around and yes, this is the most civil thread in town. We just all seem to appreciate and respect each other here and I think visitors really see that when they come here and know their shit don't stink here. 

Heads Up, looking good again there. I think Ima made up my mind and gonna get me some of them Colombian Gold. I think you said they're landrace from World of Seeds and they can be gotten through Sea of Seeds?

Stricktly man, you've been busy and that looks fantastic. Can't wait to see that running and full. 

I've been busy today to. Grabbed the last couple of things I needed and dove into hooking up my new ventilation system and got my second 600 running. So before this I had one tent with a 4" Vortex fan and filter. Didn't cut it. When I got the second tent I decided to get and 8" fan and two 6" filters and pull the 4" combo right out. The one tent is an open bulb with a reflector and the second is a cool tube. There seems to be more negative pressure from the tent with the open bulb which seems to be working out well. Both tents are stable at 24C. All the new plants are finally under some big light. I'm using my MH bulb right now for a while. It's a little louder than before but not much but I think I'll be adding a speed control for when I need to quiet things down a bit. 

 Duchie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;VeKs-uJ2FL8]http://youtu.be/VeKs-uJ2FL8[/video]
 
... twice...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Who told you that Gorilla Grape was a subcool strain?


sorry, this was the part was from subcool... *double purple doja (subcool seeds) *


----------



## duchieman (Dec 15, 2011)

I am extremely envious of you right now. And happy for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

Just one more tool in the arsenal, but will take a while to get re-acquainted.
And also to figure out how to use it with Ableton.
I see a looooong night ahead of me...
Lots of loooong nights...
Has been 15 years since I touched a keyboard.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 15, 2011)

Weed wars is coming on at ten eastern on discovery if you have comcast. Duchie, the colombian is a world of seeds landrace and they were purchased through the attitude but I'm pretty sure they can be had in other places.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Weed wars is coming on at ten eastern on discovery if you have comcast.


I watch it at 11 on you tube.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 15, 2011)

Professor Marijuana said:


> damn, getting old. Here in the Mile High City we all know about the yellow snow. Except maybe one past student haha


MILE HIGH IN THE BUILDIN  I like it Colorado stand up
Anyway i chopped my Kandy Kush shes on day 2 of drying alot of Airy but THC packed buds. Plushberry is moving along looking beautiful and so is Romulan. I just switched cheese quake i know im slacking on my photo game but give me a break its my first day off


----------



## GOD$GIFT420 (Dec 15, 2011)

i am running a 600w, digital dimmable 600w ballast- in a 3x2x5 tent, 500 cfm fan and dimmer switch w/carbon filter, 6in air cooled reflector, 3.4gal air pots, diamond og x2, c4 ogx1, hogs breath x1 clones from THC in san diego. 707 soil w fox farm complete grow cycle. 24hr light. 




View attachment 1933547View attachment 1933548View attachment 1933549 then i have 6 Godsgift in hydro... View attachment 19397132x 150w HD. frm 200w flourescent. 

i tried to supercrop today!!! LoL, broke two of my babies! i tried to patch them up, we will see what happens, wish me the best!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Strictly, when you say mirrored, what exactly do you mean? Mirrors are not a good reflective surface even though you would think they are. You would be better off painting it using as white a paint as you can find, a flat or matte white, nothing with a sheen to it.


That's only half of the room in the picture so I think he means there will be another system, identical to the one pictured, on the other side of the room.


Things are looking great SS!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 15, 2011)

@Headsup-When I said mirrored, I mean the setup you see in the pic will be copied on the 2 walls not visible in the picture. There will be 2 setups with 1 bulb, perpetual as usual.

This is the removable dam. Sorry the pic is sideways, im too lazy to change it. Its made out of aluminum. There are 4 of them for each setup. They slide in and out pretty easy. When not in use I will run some tape over the slots they fit in. Im hoping to get a trial run without plants in it tommorow.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi there 6double troublers! Been a couple of busy days for me on the other side of life. Welcome to the new 600 posters and a big shout out for everyone!

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

Good morning D. Good to see you. It sure is fucking dark a long time in the north. 

Had a few rips of the dog before the trip... treated me very nicely. Nice strain.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Ah, Jigy ma boy, you over in the United Kingdom of crap weather now? Bloody hell it's end of days here, rain drops coming in through my window vents, bloody pain. Anyhoo, I am going to get a few updates for the 600.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

You know it. Saw a tiny bit of sun yesterday, but no such luck today I think. Rains stopped luckily. One positive, it's warmer here than home. Plus my mate has like 3 or 4 strains of homegrown for me. Hit up a little MW3 with a fellow UK 6er. (mw3 is one of those video game things D, lol) Oh... it's raining again, haha.

Ha, also learned a funny new british work for something. Any North American people want to guess what 'Plasters' are?

You ever find a pic of the NY47? I don't know if you read but I'm pretty sure it's not ny47 which is a bit of a shame, but I think I'll manage.

EDIT: Snowing now, lol


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice, some home grown on holiday!!!! yah!!! I have not even looked for the pic but will do that after my update.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

4 seasons in one day is quite normal for British weather, looks kinda foggy and damp outside my window today the snow must be this afternoon lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 16, 2011)

You guys think you have it bad over in the UK, take a look at what I have to suffer through in the winter here in florida.


TonightTomorrowSunMonTue6-10 Day





Partly Cloudy





Partly Cloudy





Sunny





Partly Cloudy





Partly CloudyExtended ForecastHigh: 79° Low: 58°
High: 77° Low: 50°
High: 70° Low: 52°
High: 73° Low: 56°
High: 79° Low: 60°
 


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

You having a giraffe mate, lol. I bet you never even had to put long trousers on!!!

Here's he Dutch forecast

Rain/Wind Rain/Wind Rain/Wind Rain/Wind.....not bothered about putting down which day is which as it's all the same anyway, hehe.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel i misspelt the word wanker in a rep lol, but i am stonyfried so all forgiven


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello Fellow 6'er and riu'ers alike. Some pics from this mornings soggy madness that I call home.

Males first, what? you think I am PC mofo???!?!?!?!

Kush Males (Bolo, OG1 and OG2) and Jake Blues (Deep Blue Male)



















































Bolo Kush, my favourite pheno, there are a few different ones.


























Ground floor of the cab.





Dogs stretching there leggy pegs....middle left of cab





Chillberry Kush and Exo Cheese, middle right side of cab






Very pregnant OG Kush with the darkest fan leaves I have seen for a few minutes.















yup, I have had thrips but I am winning with those little fuks thanks to the curious one!!!






Slow down Casey you frosty thing you.






Mini DOG scrog with no veg (horizontal - shock horror!) Lots of spillage from above on this one and was also blighted with thrips. Nugs are hard hard hard though...










under the DOG fan
















Mini veg tent, thrips seem to be less in here as well and finally getting some growth on the yins, the poor poor yins, struggled through like little troopers.






For Jig, doesn't look much like the NY47 you grew....looksie, I spy a selfed seed. And the Fairy sent you a NY47 from WOS from the original fem pack fyi.











[youtube]E12ykihvCHk[/youtube]

Peace, DST


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the bud porn DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 16, 2011)

Inside the tent. So here are a few pics of my og18 clones taken on the twenty seventh of november, the ones in the party cups. I don't have enough experience to say what the hell is wrong with them, all I do know is they survived and are starting to grow. I took some more cuttings a few days later and stuck them in a glass of water on a windowsill with no humidity dome. I also took a cutting from the shackzilla yesterday and stuck it in the glass of water. Today it's leaves are pointing straight out, it's the one in the glass with a little bud on it. Finally a pic of my herijuana and the two kandy kush x chemD-og x the purps and my four week old hericules.

The colombian gold cutting is sitting inside a pretzel jar for a humidity dome.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

headsup, it won't matter too much, but for the clips that you have in a glass of water, just cover the glass up, or drop it into a party cup so there is less light getting to the glass....helps a tad.


----------



## indecline (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure if you guys use round or square pots but I just finished up repotting 22 seedlings which are about 2 weeks old from cracking. I had most of them in round pots (4 inch i think) and I had 7 in square pots of the same size. 
the roots are SO much better in the square pots, and above ground they are a few days ahead of the round potted plants in growth. 

the round pots all had twisted roots circling the bottom of the pots, the square had a really nice even spread from top to bottom. Cant complain, I wont be using round pots anymore for this stage of growth. 
I cant tell you how round compares to square in later stages though, Ive used both but didnt pay much attention to how well they grew, but I have a feeling square is better.

Im kicking myself for not grabbing some photos of the root balls before I repotted, but what can I say, Im a stoner. Next time. 


Oh and Im supposed to be chopping on the 24th but its xmas eve so screw that, my babies are getting the snip on the 21st. Cant wait. And I am glad I didnt throw out a random afgan strain i had growing along side my pineapple, it always looked really leafy and crap. but fuck me, this last week its almost tripled its weight. some fat nuggs on her nd a wonderfull lemon smell. shame about the leaf to bud ratio but meh didnt seem to bother its growth. Wont be ready for the chop on the 21st but fuck it, I nearly threw it out at week 3 so chopping her 2 weeks early and getting over 2 ounces is a bonus. 


Looking forward to getting these chopped and getting my next batch in. going to leave 6 as they are, give 6 2 colas and give 6 4 colas. (thats if they are big enough to top before I have to flower, if not il leave them as is)
Ill be gifting you all with some harvest eye candy on the night of the 21st. have a good'n.

ohhh one last thing, I have always been a bit worried about my power usage being in a 2 bed flat and all. 
I have 1600 watts with my lights alone and it bothered me.
but the other week My combi boiler died and we started to freeze to death, so I went and got a small heater fan thing. turns out that it uses 2000w so im not even bothered about using 1600 in my tents. I know people that uses similar heater most of the year so why should I worry about 1600.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2011)

yo brethern!! da fucks good? same shit dif day. much long forgotten love. holla if ya hear me. o and look at this weird lil nigga i found on the internet

[video=youtube;3mdGLPXycN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=3mdGLPXycN4#![/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

I just wanted a quickie - 30 sec Erl!!!!!
[youtube]KsxUi0EuDz8[/youtube]
The Goodies.





Dank stuck to bottom of jar





Just a wee clean up from the jar...





Poured into crumbled up Casey Jones and swished around for 30 seconds...





Remember Jim Browski? Well if ya going for a Quickie, gotta wear some protection....120micron in this case.





And poured out onto caserole dish lid. Will be turning amber brown shortly.





This sits on a warm spot in my grow room were central heating pipes run and this should hopefully be ready to smoke later on.

Peace and happy Erlmas.
DST


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello 6er's. Here's my big Sour Diesel @ 60 days today.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Was waiting for that weird little dude to do something...........tripping balls indeed, lol.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Was waiting for that weird little dude to do something...........tripping balls indeed, lol.


he cracks me up mad. he was technically sober there apparently. this dude is getting a following. hes going for the record for highest human being ever incarnated.. shit sounds wack but fun


----------



## zibra (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Doobie loved the video, very funny and very nice keyboard.  AND dig your crib, very nice man.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 16, 2011)

Well as i was reading about the weather everyone else is dealing with, its started to snow and the wind picked up quick status. Maybe i should read headsup forecast again.


----------



## indecline (Dec 16, 2011)

I couldnt help grabbing some shots now, maybe that way I wont have to go stare at them for no reason all day.

the last of the old...







the current...


















the new...






and here is the plant I almost killed at week 3 of flower, Im not sure if I told you but it was on my step brothers grave, I think one of his mates had put it there, needless to say it wouldnt have been there very long so I gave it a home and this is its clone. it started out smaller than my pineapple, and very leafy. For some reason I supercropped it when I was a little merry, and ended up losing the main branch. (not happy) I didnt think much would come of it after that, now it has 4 main branches and its the tallest plant in my tents. it seems to be about a 10 weeker but that could be because I snapped its main branch in early flower. What other strains does it resemble? I havnt grown many that are this indica or afgani. apart from the odd stray I found in a batch of seeds.

Oh and usually my cats dont even sniff the plants, but this one seems to attract them, they would eat the whole thing if I didnt keep my eye on them.

Woud you say this is afgani?


----------



## indecline (Dec 16, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Hello 6er's. Here's my big Sour Diesel @ 60 days today.


Whats the Sour Diesel like to smoke? Ive heard good things but its one ive never bothered growing, If the smoke is as good as I hear I might give it a crack.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Good Friday all. Lot's of rain and wind in my neck of the woods too. Not cold enough for snow yet. You traveling Jig? Was I not paying attention again? Either way, have a great time man. Just one more person I'm envious of here right now. 

hmmm. oil? That's a good idea D. I have an ounce or so of Jack Hammer popcorn buds, no fan leaves and such, that I'm thinking of using. Should make a nice tasty batch anyway.


----------



## indecline (Dec 16, 2011)

DST where do you buy similar alcohol to the one your using? I used bottles of ethonol from the supermarket and my finished product always sets too hard, almost solid. Could you reccomend a better alcohol?


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Indecline, looks quite indica based whatever it is.

Hey strictly, good to see you, and morning Duchie.

So 3 hours later I have scraped the dish and this is what. Casey jones erl.





















Happy dayz,

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am getting a few mother plants from a neighbor....Querkle, and a Larry OG.
So I guess Ill just clone that and wait for new strains till later. He says the Querkle is really good.
Here is a duff branch from a Querkle he flowered


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> DST where do you buy similar alcohol to the one your using? I used bottles of ethonol from the supermarket and my finished product always sets too hard, almost solid. Could you reccomend a better alcohol?


If it dries hard and darker it might be the polarity of the alcohol...non polar chemicals give more golden color, and polar gives green or black...this is what I have heard....you cant get a hold of ever-clear? It is readily available here at Bevmo and the like. It is a grain alcohol like ethanol....u have to let the toxic chemical evap from that though. It is way cheaper if you can find it in a paint supply or somewhere.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 16, 2011)

indecline said:


> Whats the Sour Diesel like to smoke? Ive heard good things but its one ive never bothered growing, If the smoke is as good as I hear I might give it a crack.


It's a heavy stony feel. I planted them cause they were free!!! lol I'll keep you posted & give you the output of my harvest


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's the oil i made from some mouldy buds, i gave some to 1 of my mates and it turned him in to a 3 year old he hadn't been so wrecked in years lol


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine's done. Just the waiting game now. I set her right over my baseboard heater. She came out rather yellow but a little too much plant material got through for my liking. That bowl you got there 3eyes looks killer. I'd probably get pretty giddy on that too. 

Off to do a hit of my Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper. mr. west, if your working on this cross please give it a name. It's a mouthful to type.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

I must buy some iso off ebay


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute cat indecline. West why not get iso at the store? or do they not sell high % stuff here? They sell 90% at the pharmacy at home.

Duchie... yes, you have not been paying attention. And you are busted for not reading my thread, haha. It's cool... I need to check yours too.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Mine's done. Just the waiting game now. I set her right over my baseboard heater. She came out rather yellow but a little too much plant material got through for my liking. That bowl you got there 3eyes looks killer. I'd probably get pretty giddy on that too.
> 
> Off to do a hit of my Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper. mr. west, if your working on this cross please give it a name. It's a mouthful to type.


blues killer?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Cute cat indecline. West why not get iso at the store? or do they not sell high % stuff here? They sell 90% at the pharmacy at home.
> 
> Duchie... yes, you have not been paying attention. And you are busted for not reading my thread, haha. It's cool... I need to check yours too.


 Don't feel special or anything Jig, I'm bad at getting to everybody's thread.  There, I said it. Now we can all move on to the forgiving and healing part. Right? Guys? Brotherly love and all?



mr west said:


> blues killer?


 That one's cool but how bout this one. Swear I just thought it up. Jackie Blues

[video=youtube;v31wwyteRqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo&amp;feature=list_related&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=AVGxdCwVVULXfs5GkeLodfvwuulyJObzDp[/video]

OK. while I'm here. 

[video=youtube;Tm_-JQ0KqFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm_-JQ0KqFg&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AVGxdCwVVULXfs5GkeLo dfvwuulyJObzDp&amp;lf=list_related&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 16, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Don't feel special or anything Jig, I'm bad at getting to everybody's thread.  There, I said it. Now we can all move on to the forgiving and healing part. Right? Guys? Brotherly love and all?
> 
> That one's cool but how bout this one. Swear I just thought it up. Jackie Blues
> 
> ...


Wow that took me back to the 70's riding in the back seat of my moms dodge dart. I vote for Jackie Blues.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> I must buy some iso off ebay


I scored some 99% from Amazon. Its much more costly if I recall but probably faster to work with too and more pure in the end.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Only thing I can think of is ebay like Mr West said. Strongest I can get in the store here is 96% spiritus katonus or something like that, but it's for cleaning so I wouldn't imagine it would be too great. I was lucky enough to have a drunken fairy turn up at my door.



indecline said:


> DST where do you buy similar alcohol to the one your using? I used bottles of ethonol from the supermarket and my finished product always sets too hard, almost solid. Could you reccomend a better alcohol?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2011)

why does everyone prefer iso and bho etc over keif?
This isnt a sarcastic question as I have never had oils, just keif...all I said about the oils is from my reading on the net...


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> why does everyone prefer iso and bho etc over keif?
> This isnt a sarcastic question as I have never had oils, just keif...all I said about the oils is from my reading on the net...


Its just more concentrated.

I love kief, and i wont make anything else but dry ice kief from here on out, due to its simplicity


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Water and ice extraction can be just as potent, it's just a nice and easy way of making the shizz bubble fizz pop bang type of gear. I want to try the dry ice method as well Bill, I love things that are simple, just getting the dry ice here is not so simple.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know this, but I am of the opinion that bho is more potent... but that's just an opinion.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> why does everyone prefer iso and bho etc over keif?
> This isnt a sarcastic question as I have never had oils, just keif...all I said about the oils is from my reading on the net...


Keif is nice as is hash, but a hit with a vapor globe and some bho erl is just pure heaven.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

Hazy ISO. As easy as Sunday morning breakfast.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

the stuff i ordered is 99.9% pure
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180689852972?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1760wt_1061


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about making some stuffed cabbage and I like some nice crusty bread with it so I'm heading to one of my local supermarkets just for the bread but they also happen to have some dry ice and I happen to have some trim. The dry ice method is the easiest I've tried and produces good results. I would recommend everyone try it once if they can get the dry ice.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 16, 2011)

So the last two days have been crazy... little man has been sick... throwin up, and in pain... fever over 100... ER visit... man... it's been nuts. Haven't even had time to get that light out to purple... but that will get sent out tomorrow... so it's all good.

Anyways.. finally got to go check on the girls today... tied down UnderDog... and rotated things a bit... move Miss Anonymous closer to the fog (maybe the wilting of the hairs is because of the lack of fan leaves. So maybe the added humidity near her will help.

Anyways... here's some pics.



This is the UnderDog... she is about 1/4 of the size of the tent all tied down like she is now... but she'll straighten up.... Day 23 since first flower


 

The Seedlings

The transplants... well the two that are doing well...

The Clones of UnderDog

Miss Anonymous - filling out rather nicely... Day 25 since first flower...

My Pocket Porthos...

Everything 600 Watt 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Its just more concentrated.
> 
> I love kief, and i wont make anything else but dry ice kief from here on out, due to its simplicity


Me too, can't beat it for baking either. Boil the butter, throw the kief in, voila. I bought the Butane and the extraction kit, made the oil once.... Too much work for me and I don't have the pipes and shit to use it right anyways. 

Kief is cool though, I love to roll a huge canon doobie and blaze a shitload of kief in it, just get people blown the fuck right out don't know where they're at make their face numb high.

I wish I had more stoner friends with some ambition like all of you, it would be nice if someone else in my circle of friends contributed some tasty treats!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2011)

> *stoner friends with some ambition*


 Shwag. I had to read this more than a couple of times. Thought I was too high.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 16, 2011)

I have about a half z of cooking hash waiting to get used up, can't get motivated to make anything with it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 16, 2011)

geekmike said:


> I have about a half z of cooking hash waiting to get used up, can't get motivated to make anything with it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


It's Christmas Time... so my favorite is Christmas Ganjah Fudge... or Ganjah Butter Buckeyes.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2011)

geekmike said:


> I have about a half z of cooking hash waiting to get used up, can't get motivated to make anything with it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Cannbutter cookies

Use your hash instead of the cup of trim

I use clarified butter which is butter that is gently heated and the white foam is removed until all you have left is a clear, yellow colored oil. I use an 8 oz cup of chopped (or ground) trim per pound of clarified butter and cook at low temp in a crock pot for about 5 hours (4 to 6 works) and filter thru a 150 micron screen...allow the butter soaked mj to cool some and then wring at much liquid as possible and allow to chill in the refrigerator until ready to use.

Butter cookies
1 lb cannabutter
2 cups all purpose flour
1 cup confection sugar
1 cup corn starch
1 teaspoon vanilla or almond (leaves a cherry taste)

allow butter to soften at room tempurature and cream-I use a fork, and slowly add the dry ingrediants, working them into the butter until it is smooth with no lumps and then add the flavoring.
spoon the mixture onto aluminum foil-I roll into 1" tubes and chill.
cut 1/4" to 1/3" slices, arrange on a cookie sheet, flatten with a floured fork and cook 18 to 20 minutes at 325. Allow cooling and they can be stored and kept in the refrigerator until ready for consumption.
Warning: They are very, very tasty and multiple consumption leads to a long, restful sleep. 

I like using a by-product to make a product that is as good or better than the original.


cof


----------



## zibra (Dec 16, 2011)

Hahahaha....very nice COF. I'm going to try to bake some this weekend.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2011)

I have to agree that the dry ice method is the easiest and cleanest form of extraction I've tried and the kief hash is bomb. The bho I made was more potent, i think, but dry ice is just too easy once you find the dry ice 

Now I know of three places near me that carry it so I shouldn't have a problem next time, LOL

So far I've sprinkled a little on a nice bowl of Larry OG, sprinkled some on brownies during the last five minutes of baking (strength was mind blowing) and I smoked a small bowl of just the hash. That little ass bowl was the end of me, put my slurring and mumbling to self bed and knocked me the F out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I have to agree that the dry ice method is the easiest and cleanest form of extraction I've tried and the kief hash is bomb. The bho I made was more potent, i think, but dry ice is just too easy once you find the dry ice
> 
> Now I know of three places near me that carry it so I shouldn't have a problem next time, LOL
> 
> So far I've sprinkled a little on a nice bowl of Larry OG, sprinkled some on brownies during the last five minutes of baking (strength was mind blowing) and I smoked a small bowl of just the hash. That little ass bowl was the end of me, put my slurring and mumbling to self bed and knocked me the F out.


Straight Hash bowls that last forever are my favorite  Especially out of a pipe.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 16, 2011)

anything hash is awesome...


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning everyone, whats what? still on the kief tip. Jig, have you tried erl with everclear before? Here's my take on bho, hash, whatever:

You have a bud, which has a potency to it, a specicif % of make up of THC, CBD, and all the other trace elements etc that will be in there, sugars, starches, etc. Extracting is too effectively remove all the other elements and leave just pure thc. But like when you make a meal, the meal will only turn out as good (or possibly slightly better - depending on how skilled you) than the ingerdiants put in to make the end product. So it's hard to say which is stronger. I know that everclear erl seems to make my head nice and warm and my face flush, BHO makes my head explode and my brain go, thump thump thump......

Think I'll wake and bake with some erl the now. 

DST


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Just potted 2 rooted Livers clones, up potted a Livers clone and put it into flower along with a Casey clone. Snipped another 4 (or was it 5) exo cheese clones, a DOG clone and a Casey Jones clone....in case anyone thinks I just get up early for a laugh and a smoke......


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's my day 32 of flower video check them out...........................[video]http://qik.com/video/46623097 [/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 17, 2011)

Wallllly livess!!!!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Indecline, looks quite indica based whatever it is.
> 
> Hey strictly, good to see you, and morning Duchie.
> 
> ...


Nice Shit D i dont know how i missed this Cant Wait to try CJ! hopefully ill get them soon



billcollector99 said:


> Straight Hash bowls that last forever are my favorite  Especially out of a pipe.


Yea i love that 2 I noticed my last batch i overdried my hash and it didnt bubble which sucked but i wont make that mistake this time. Im still back and foward on getting some bags but i think ill give Water and Ice another go with alot more trim. I saved all my trim from the Kandy Kush, Red Cherry Berry, Critcal +, and Blue Widow. Im waiting for Plushberry, Romulan and Cheese Quake then its hash time . Anyway I havent tried making Keif or oils only hash. I would love to venture into some of that dont know whats taking me so long.... Maby lack of shit to trim


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 17, 2011)

I will vouch for the recipe that cof posted, the cookies are good. I used mostly sativa trim so the cookies weren't knock down but after eating five of them things got pretty toasty. I have a few indicas going this time around, I'll have to try them again with that trim.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

yo D. No I have never had quick wash erl in any form. I've had iso hash that was longer wash. Looking forward to trying some everclear goodness. Talk about face exploding. My tollerance is so low right now, my head may turn into the sun!

I think the thing with BHO is that it is so clean. What I mean is that if you manage to get all the butane out, the tastes and effect are soooooo clean. Like how hash is kinda 'harder' of a stone than smooking herb... BHO is 'lighter' in feeling, but stronger. Don't know if that makes any sense. OK... Car analogy. Imagine weed is like (fuck, you all have different cars in eurpoe... not sure this will help). So weed would be like a little sport version of a civic or a renault clio... it's fast, but nothing too intense. Hash and ISO would be like a NASCAR racer... all big and heavy and fast and tough. Really beats you up and can take a pounding. BHO would be an F1 car, lighter, more nimble. Not as 'tough', not as 'hard hitting'... but can accelerate quicker, stop quicker, turn quicker. Both the nascar and the f1 car could get up to 250 with the right gearing... but the f1 car gets there faster and does it more elegantly.

Not sure if that made any sense.

Also, I'm not trying to convert everyone to BHO... it fucking sucks to make. Just trying to share my experience.

All that being said, I'm not sure how much more BHO I'll make. Dry Ice hash seems soooooooooooooooooo much more easier.

EDIT: Nice avatar BC


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> yo D. No I have never had quick wash erl in any form. I've had iso hash that was longer wash. Looking forward to trying some everclear goodness. Talk about face exploding. My tollerance is so low right now, my head may turn into the sun!
> 
> I think the thing with BHO is that it is so clean. What I mean is that if you manage to get all the butane out, the tastes and effect are soooooo clean. Like how hash is kinda 'harder' of a stone than smooking herb... BHO is 'lighter' in feeling, but stronger. Don't know if that makes any sense. OK... Car analogy. Imagine weed is like (fuck, you all have different cars in eurpoe... not sure this will help). So weed would be like a little sport version of a civic or a renault clio... it's fast, but nothing too intense. Hash and ISO would be like a NASCAR racer... all big and heavy and fast and tough. Really beats you up and can take a pounding. BHO would be an F1 car, lighter, more nimble. Not as 'tough', not as 'hard hitting'... but can accelerate quicker, stop quicker, turn quicker. Both the nascar and the f1 car could get up to 250 with the right gearing... but the f1 car gets there faster and does it more elegantly.
> 
> ...


I would agree, very easy way for blokes to understand well done Jig lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

So i see its HASH time in Da Club. 
So far ive only ever made keif hash from collecting the bottom from my old grinder a few times and compressing it. Got to say its was deff. irie stuff ! The kind where you think " Ye it taste's nice.....than BANG---i better let this go out a while " 
Ive tried some of D.S.T's hash and that was just crazy! 
Just ordered my first set of bubble bag's, it will be handy being able to use them for sieving butter too  And Just about to order a ltr.of that iso West kindly posted the link for.
Can't wait to make me own Hash.

P.S Nice recipie for the cookie's cof. Last one's i made was done " Extra Cowboy Style ". Added too much butter, 8 cookie's ended up to be 1 flat pizza size cokkie ! But once consumed i was realy impressed with the dunt.

Hope all's having a good week-end and getting some of this rare Dec. Sun ????

Peace


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 17, 2011)

wally nutter said:


> Wallllly livess!!!!!!


Good... maybe you can start that syringe soon!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just like to thank everyone who congratulated me and the missus on the birth of our baby girl. I haven't had time to get on and thank peeps earlier so THANKS. she 2 week old now and finding her voice. 

I will try and return everyones rep soon as I get a min.


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2011)

having done both bho iso and everclear erls i can say they all fuck you up. My smokers pallet cant tell the subtle differentness of em all i think its how quickly u consume the product after making it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

Well that was a half hour of nonsense ! I paid for one bottle of iso and got 2 e-mail's, one a recipt and a second for the same product asking to pay now ! 
Daft bird on the phone cant even sort nout till Mon.

By the way westy, How do i do this ?????


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2011)

put ur ground trim/bud in a jar and pour the iso over it till its just covering it. For quick was shake for 90 seconds and drain/ strain and evaporate, the longer u leave it the more oils are released from the plant matter making it less potent i think. I wouldnt leave it longer than 3 days max for longer wash.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 17, 2011)

I need a tester for some Peanutbutter Bombs I made.

Jig you game


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 17, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<< Im 100% Game


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

You know I am. It's not enough to feel as if I may be dying from eating some meds once... I want to do it again, lol.

I bet they are good as hell. Will be on my way as soon as I'm stateside again.

Willy.... I'm so happy for you my friend. So so awesome. Thanks for thinking of us and stopping by. Give the little one a hug and a kiss from uncle jig.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> put ur ground trim/bud in a jar and pour the iso over it till its just covering it. For quick was shake for 90 seconds and drain/ strain and evaporate, the longer u leave it the more oils are released from the plant matter making it less potent i think. I wouldnt leave it longer than 3 days max for longer wash.


Do you assist the evaporation anyway, like quicken it up as in with heat doing bho to evaporate the butane ?


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

you could stick it on top of a raidiator Cinders.....


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/496242-600-xmas-competition.html


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 17, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Do you assist the evaporation anyway, like quicken it up as in with heat doing bho to evaporate the butane ?


Make sure you use a pyrex bowl then place the bowl into another bowl of hot water so the gas boils off quicker then stir the end result to get all of the gas out


----------



## ManyClouds (Dec 17, 2011)

White Widow from seed, week 6 of flowering now. I was using HPS for 4 weeks then used a MH for a week to bulk up resin production in essense before the final weeks. Im back to HPS since the spectrum is needed to swell these flowers up. 

I've been using the FoxFarm & SNOWSTORMM MAXX nutrients at full dosage every other watering, I flushed two weeks ago but I dont think it was good enough, so I flushed today with fresh water then Sledgehammer to help if there was any lockup. The pics show some damaged leaves from means I dont know, the runoff water was reading 5.8PH when the water used was 8.5PH I am using Sunshine Soiless as my median.

They are about 4 feet tall and have a box fan moving air under the canopy and a fan up top for the upper canopy. Any other Widow growers experience a sour smell from your buds??? I by no means have mold or mildew BELIEVE ME I QUINTUPLE CHECKED OUT OF PURE PANIC. The enviornment hasn't been suitable for any growth with humidity never over 60% and air being constantly circulated. I never overwater either.

In all the grow has been steady I have been losing leaves everyday from lack of light I believe but nothing major.

About how far does she have to go? Im looking for that perfect mixture of trics.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 17, 2011)

Too Quiet in Here.

[video=youtube;3_NOymzJhDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_NOymzJhDU&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2a74e20RVAAAAAAAAAQ[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 17, 2011)

ManyClouds said:


> White Widow from seed, week 6 of flowering now. I was using HPS for 4 weeks then used a MH for a week to bulk up resin production in essense before the final weeks. Im back to HPS since the spectrum is needed to swell these flowers up.
> 
> I've been using the FoxFarm & SNOWSTORMM MAXX nutrients at full dosage every other watering, I flushed two weeks ago but I dont think it was good enough, so I flushed today with fresh water then Sledgehammer to help if there was any lockup. The pics show some damaged leaves from means I dont know, the runoff water was reading 5.8PH when the water used was 8.5PH I am using Sunshine Soiless as my median.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I like the Big Ass Teddy Bear too. lol

I always had that problem with Fox Farm with nute lockout. Never did figure it out...

I would say you got another 3 weeks to go.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Love Robin Trower, thanks wormdrive.

[video=youtube;mQaTocujBWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQaTocujBWE&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;k0I56vCWAbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0I56vCWAbY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

I would agree with Worm, at least another 3 weeks, possibly 4. They'll get huge though so will double in size easy I think. Looking good so far for you putting the grow down. Keep it up Many Clouds.


ManyClouds said:


> White Widow from seed, week 6 of flowering now. I was using HPS for 4 weeks then used a MH for a week to bulk up resin production in essense before the final weeks. Im back to HPS since the spectrum is needed to swell these flowers up.
> 
> I've been using the FoxFarm & SNOWSTORMM MAXX nutrients at full dosage every other watering, I flushed two weeks ago but I dont think it was good enough, so I flushed today with fresh water then Sledgehammer to help if there was any lockup. The pics show some damaged leaves from means I dont know, the runoff water was reading 5.8PH when the water used was 8.5PH I am using Sunshine Soiless as my median.
> 
> ...


----------



## grobofotwanky (Dec 17, 2011)

To save me from browsing 3271 pages, do a few people think they could throw out an average harvest weight from a 600w lamp. Ive been thinking of upgrading from a 400. Just looking for some differences in weight, heat, lighting footprint, etc.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

I get between 6 ounces and 9 ounces every time. 
I grow in soil, organically as possible for my circumstances.

But others can get more by using a SCROG method and/or hydro, and/or adding CO2.

My usable light footprint is just over 36" x 36" (right at a meter squared). With my sealed & ducted light hood, I can get my plants to within a few inches of the glass with out stressing them with heat.

You can veg 4 big plants and get your 6-to-8 ounces, or you can grow 16 little ones with almost no veg and get the same amount.
As with the 400, light penetration is the issue. 
The taller the plant, the less light the lower branches & buds get, the lighter & fluffier they will be in comparison to the well-lit bud sites.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

To quell the quietness:
*my dad grew up in the 1930's down in the Big Toe of Louisiana, about a mile from the Atchafalaya Swamp.
As kids, 8 years old, he & his best friend, Jr. DeBlanc, would hitch hike into New Orleans to go to the movies and to hang out in the French Quarter before hopping a train back home at the start of night.
He's got some stories about some of the shtuff that used to go on down there in it's wilder days.
I grew up listening to Big Band & Swing, and played lots of it on my clarinet, thanks to that ol' coon ass dad of mine. 

[video=youtube;S5IEt63qOSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5IEt63qOSI[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Dec 17, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> To save me from browsing 3271 pages, do a few people think they could throw out an average harvest weight from a 600w lamp. Ive been thinking of upgrading from a 400. Just looking for some differences in weight, heat, lighting footprint, etc.



You are asking an irrelevant question.... what do you yield now? add 25% to that, good rough estimate.


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2011)

Itll be like half of ur reg 400w harvest + ur regular 400w harvest


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Perhaps to much of a general question as oppossed to an irrelevent one, but yeh, I would also say add 25%, unless you change the way you grow as well. Of course by adding a light you may need to think of higher temps unless you also increase air supply and air flow for example. Anything upwards of 16oz per light on high end dank should be achievable. Commercial grade large yielders then whatever.
Footprint is similar to a 400, +/-1m squared on average.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

If you can manage the heat with extra ventilation (and the larger electricity bill from the second light & extra fan/s), I'd ADD the 600w instead of using it solo.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> If you can manage the heat with extra ventilation (and the larger electricity bill from the second light & extra fan/s), I'd ADD the 600w instead of using it solo.


now that more like it,add more light,and make the adjustments,that need to be made.


----------



## potfarmer297 (Dec 17, 2011)

So 600 whats up??...it has been more than a month since I last posted on here......
Well i can say I yielded around 400 grams from 10 plants under a 600 and still had 3 tangerine dreams i had put outside due to size......so not bad after al...I would have reached 600 grams with the 3 TD's......but now due to limited space had to change my 600 w tent for a 400w one.....
Now i have 1 papaya plant in a 20l pot under ome 400 and Im looking forward to scrogging it.....
Is that pot size good for a 400gram yield or should i go bigger and also for how long should i veg for max yield????....
Tnx verry much and pics to be posted soon...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2011)

I hopped in one of the company trucks at work yesterday to pick up some material and the stereo was set to a classic rock station. I used to listen to a lot of classic rock but have come away from it for whatever reason and thought I'd just leave it there and see how I still like it. Right away I was taken back to the days of going to Rush concerts and bilding RC planes with a buddy of mine while listening to stuff like Rush, Skynird (sp?), The Styx and others in the same genre. It was nice to think about those memories and I found out that I still really enjoy those bands.
Of course, when I went back to my desk, popped in an earbud and hit play on the PC there was something completely different playing which I still enjoy very much. Old school punk music like Flogging Molly, Rancid and such...

I love playing LastFM and just letting it do random searches to find new stuff to listen to and so far it has introduced me to Dubstep and got me listening to other music again like older hip hop and rap and older metal bands like Megadeth, Metallica, Dio, Iron Maiden and such. Now I've added some classic rock to my library on there to listen to as well.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Good evening all. Here to show off my Caliband (Calizhar X Caseyband). I was going to chop but I'm going to leave her a few more days. She's still 40 or 50% clear but there are some nice deep ruby red heads here and there. Anyone into going back to 74. 



<span style="font-family: arial;"><font size="2">[video=youtube;EXSCm_4ND3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXSCm_4ND3g&amp;feature=related[/video]



Caliband
​














​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

My wife asked me what I'd do if one morning I woke up, sat up in bed and said, "Man, FUCK Rush." and then got rid of their albums & never listened to them or played along to their music ever again.

I told her I'd check myself into a mental ward for observation, because something drastically wrong would had to have happened to me while I slept for that to ever happen.

Seriously.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

This is why we are brothers from other mothers.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2011)

thats a fire looking cross......




mmmmmm.nice job.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Genuity. I forgot to mention the strong grape smell to her. I've had fruity but this clearly seems grape.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn, duchie, you're moving on into what I refer to as "text book" grows: looks like what you'd see as prime examples in a horticulture book.
Flippin' nice job!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

My wife knows I can play over 100 of their songs, and asked about the ones I don't like to play along to.
Then she asked if I liked to play along to their "mainstream songs", like "Lime Light" and "Uncle Tom's Cabin"... 

While a good book, it has nothing to do with "Tom Sawyer" (or Huckleberry Finn, etc), either in book form or song subject matter.
But I got a good laugh when she said it.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Ah, you're making me blush Doobie. She's a really good model though, put together with good genetics. You did remind me that High Times has a photo contest I think. I might throw one in over there.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

I was thinking 4 weeks ManyClouds, they look great.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Dec 17, 2011)

I apologize if this or a similar question has been asked before but there are just too many pages to look through. I am setting up a 600 watt perpetual sea of green. How many one foot tall clones would be optimal under a 600 hps?


----------



## full of purple (Dec 17, 2011)

16 clones depending on how bushy they are you could maybe fit a couple more,penetration wont be good on the outer sides thow,it be good to rotate every week


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ah, you're making me blush Doobie. She's a really good model though, put together with good genetics. You did remind me that High Times has a photo contest I think. I might throw one in over there.


Save the good stuff for the *600 X-mas Photo Contest*!!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh yes. I think it's one entry per category, unless it's changed since I was there, so I giving it a day or two to consider my entries.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Save the good stuff for the *600 X-mas Photo Contest*!!!


The contest is open now and no limits on the amount of entries...in other words, Post early and often.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Very good then. It's on!

[video=youtube;ywQ2EnGWvAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywQ2EnGWvAs[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 17, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The contest is open now and no limits on the amount of entries...in other words, Post early and often.
> 
> 
> cof


Upon reading further, it is only one entry per catagory. I apologize.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2011)

Make the judges jobs harder


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

History beckons the duchieman!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Now, now cof, you're starting to act like my wife getting me all going and within seconds, letting me down hard.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Dec 17, 2011)

full of purple said:


> 16 clones depending on how bushy they are you could maybe fit a couple more,penetration wont be good on the outer sides thow,it be good to rotate every week


Yes! my initial plans had been to use 16 lolipopped. harvest four every two weeks if i did the math correctly.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 17, 2011)

Question for anyone that uses R/O.....How long do you have to wait to use the water??? Can it be used right away???


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I would up that to 20 if doing sea of green. Then you will be pretty much guaranteed to hit your 600gram point. 0 veg req, take of side branching if you feel like it, and as I've said before, Bobs yer Uncle, Fannys yer Aunt, you'll have a sweet harvest so you will. The Prof that joined us recenty is proof of what you can do with zero veg and numbers.



Niko Bellick said:


> Yes! my initial plans had been to use 16 lolipopped. harvest four every two weeks if i did the math correctly.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Ask Lordjin, he uses RO water. Me, haven't got a clue mate.


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Question for anyone that uses R/O.....How long do you have to wait to use the water??? Can it be used right away???


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

D.... there is a question on the Competition thread for you.

And Endls... you can use it right away bro. It's pure water just waiting to be drank up by some pretty MJ plants.

EDIT: LOL D... was wondering how you pulled jin out your hat for an RO user, as it's sort of strange to follow what kind of water we all use... but then I remembered the rant he posted. Yo jin, if you are reading this... don't let people piss you off too much with their bullshit. They will always spew it from their puny minds.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> D.... there is a question on the Competition thread for you.


I think I answered it.....possibly.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet thanks....the manual says let it sit "for a while" to stabilize...and not emphasizing on how long "for a while" is.....not really getting the point....it's pure....what has to stable??


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

Well... I will say that when my RO comes out the tap it's a bit cloudy looking, but that disappears after say maybe... 30-40 seconds. Not sure if that's what they are talking about. I've never used anything but RO, so I can't compare... but I've always been very pleased with my results using it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, and way off topic, but:
I love my new MPK61 !!!
It does have stiff keys, with the same spring feel that a synth has, but it has more overall resistance to it's feel.
Gives the feel of something that will last through years of rough playing.
Some out on the interwebz had complained that it was difficult to play for more than a few minutes, to which I ask: compared to what? If playing any instrument were easy, we'd all be gathered 'round the campfire with our instruments of choice as we joined in on rousing rounds of Kumbaya until the cows came home.
So I foresee old & forgotten fore arm muscles groaning & complaining over the next few months as I remind them of what they are there for.
The drum pads are just as stiff as others on the internet has said/complained about.
But all drums sounds can be played through the keys, so it's not a big deal to me.
The drum pads can be assigned to help control changes in Ableton during recording/live performances, so that is my main need for them.
All knobs & faders & buttons feel solid and pro-level. Very reassuringly smooth and strong.
The Akai version of Ableton Live Lite 8.2.7 came with extra drums kits, keyboards, and sound FX plug-ins (Collision, and Electric to name two).
In March I'll be upgrading to the full in-box version of Ableton Live 8 Suite which has everything and two kitchen sinks.
But I have lots to learn over the next 3 or 4 months until then. 
Tonight, I attempt 2112 on my bass for a non-stop video cover of it for youtube.
Has to be done by midnight tomorrow night, or else... dire things will happen to me...


----------



## full of purple (Dec 17, 2011)

yea you could use it right away.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

Super stoked for you Doobie. I was very impressed with the build quality of those things too. Too funny about hte guy saying it's too hard to play. A wonder he had the energy to type his complaints out. I'm looking forward to what you come up with to do with that thing. I'd ask more detailed questions, but don't want to bore the club with recording chatter.



DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, and way off topic, but:
> I love my new MPK61 !!!
> It does have stiff keys, with the same spring feel that a synth has, but it has more overall resistance to it's feel.
> Gives the feel of something that will last through years of rough playing.
> ...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks bro....about to feed for the first time with r/o I collected about four hours ago....water going in is around 400-425 and out is 5....excited to see how the plants respond with the added nutes instead to the 400ppm of bullshit they are used to getting...currently use GH three part with Florablend and Floralicious +...also adding Hygrozyme...I have a bottle of CaliMagic(cal. mag. supplement).....it calls for 5ml per gallon....run it full strength or should my base nute have enough cal and mag?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

My Cal-Mag says to use 5-10 ml per gallon. I use between 5-7. I don't think it would hurt to add full strength though. I'd say maybe 3 or 4 ml per.


----------



## pandan (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey I'm going to jump in here after being absent a few days and take a quick survey.

*How many grams per watt do you guys aim for and is it a goal you reach? (as in I don't care if you aim for 2g a watt if you only get 0.5 but mention you hope for 1g if you have got 0.85 before or something)*


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I would like to get 1 g/w. I usually get about 0.5. I have never actually set a goal, which seems to me like what I'm doing wrong (now that I think about it).

Thanks for asking.

(and yes... I can not shut up tonight... hope that's ok)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish we'd all switch to using "Watt-hours" (or KW-hours) when figuring yields under a given light source.
Would make more sense to me to know how long the veg was, and how long the 12/12 was.
Overall, I am hovering at the .5g/watt area.
(24 days from sowing seeds @ 18/6 for veg, and 70 days of 12/12 for flowering)

432 hrs for veg
840 hrs for flowering
----
1272 hours total time
10-ounces yield
-----
127.2 hours of light per ounce = 4.46 hours of 600w light per gram of herb = 2,676 watts per gram


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 17, 2011)

It's all good Jig....that's why I love this thread.....quick answers by knowledgeable people....thanks again.....all mixed up and watering as we speak.


----------



## pandan (Dec 17, 2011)

My goal coming in to this grow was modest- to get about 8 ounces to last till next harvest.

6 plants topped above the second node under 600 w hps start to finish in a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent

So far I've cured and weighed 460 grams of good trimmed bud with no seed or big stem. That makes it 0.76 so far but 2 of the LSD plants are still in there with some bud to finish and I got a it still air drying too. So at least 1 or two ounces left to weigh but maybe more.it always seems to weigh more than I estimate.

To think at one point I wouldn't grow enough. I got a 1.9m square tent here but I'm scared to use it because I don't sell so will have too much weeded. I'm starting to realize that exists. 

Because I rent I can't scrog and I hand water and for other reasons don't want the maintenance of sog coco coir. I think 1g per watt seems doable for my next grow if I use the space better.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

why not scrog? We got guys in here that just attach the screens to their pots, then you don't have to drill into a wall or something like that.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 17, 2011)

Any body have a 600w hps bulb laying around they wouldnt mind loaning out? I still need one my bulb broke all i got
on my flowering plants is a 125w cfl and a 42w cfl lol,my bulb broke the other day thanks


----------



## pandan (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck your avatar sick of seeing ass


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 17, 2011)

pandan said:


> Hey I'm going to jump in here after being absent a few days and take a quick survey.
> 
> *How many grams per watt do you guys aim for and is it a goal you reach? (as in I don't care if you aim for 2g a watt if you only get 0.5 but mention you hope for 1g if you have got 0.85 before or something)*


Truthfully i have never actually weighed my herb, i just make a guess according to how many jars i use. 2 Zips per jar.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

pandan said:


> Fuck your avatar


Yeah, I dream of fucking that too, lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like a personal problem.....I myself can't get enough of it.....LOL


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree, and the half shirt only adds to the sex appeal.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, I dream of fucking that too, lol


I already did. Dream that is.  And I probably will again later


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

It's not ass when it looks like that.
It's referred to as: "bootay"


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got two visitor messages from pandan....
pandan - 12-17-2011 09:06 PM - permalink View Conversation Report 

Not here to look at ass​ 
   
pandan - 12-17-2011 09:06 PM - permalink View Conversation Report 
Inappropriate avatar not cool 




Hahahahah.....too funny!!!​


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm. I think that is inappropriate, haha. I sure do love me some ass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

I once rode one down to the bottom of The Grand Canyon.
Biatch never did call me back...


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 17, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I once rode one down to the bottom of The Grand Canyon.
> Biatch never did call me back...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940751


Hella funny, that pandan is a fool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

Nah, it's all good: he's just not an ass man.
I just hope he's chill enough to not make a federal case of it.
I, for one, look forward to his (ENDLESSCYCLE) & shwagbag's avie's


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

Holy crap, duchie!

I hope this is just a phase you're going through... 

"*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to duchieman again.




*"


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2011)

jeez duch. cant imagine some of the pics that must have come up in that image search


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

"... not that there's anything "_wrong_" with it..."


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2011)

Oops! Wrong folder. I really should password protect that one. Sorry.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2011)

...by 2025 a children's Speak & Spell could crack it...

[video=youtube;BA6kG-tOkBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA6kG-tOkBs[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2011)

Funny shit tonight 

I too dream of that ass sometimes, hehe


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 17, 2011)

full of purple said:


> Any body have a 600w hps bulb laying around they wouldnt mind loaning out? I still need one my bulb broke all i got
> on my flowering plants is a 125w cfl and a 42w cfl lol,my bulb broke the other day thanks


I sent it out bro... sorry for not getting back to you right away. It has been sent, along with 3 Grand Daddy Purp seeds in the packaging.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 17, 2011)

*Saturday Night prOn

pUrrrrRRRRR-fect Cougar Kush prOn Flowering Day 40.....*



*Skunkijuana Flowering Day 40 *(This is the one that i dressed up as a Xmas Tree) I also got 2 clones flowering from her that I dusted with Duchie's Jack Hammer Pollen. Should be a nice cross!




*Ohhh its ladies night....*



*Have a great weekend Sixerzzzz!!!!*

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2011)

I feel uptight on a Saturday night
Nine o' clock, 
the radio's the only light
I hear my song 
and it pulls me through
Comes on strong, 
tells me what I got to do

I got to

Get up
Everybody's gonna move their feet
Get down
Everybody's gonna leave their seat
You gotta lose your mind 
in Detroit 
Rock City

Damn nice!


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

Stop looking then, and stop making personal comments towards people, this is not the way of this thread. 



pandan said:


> Fuck your avatar sick of seeing ass


Good morning everyone else! Ho ho ho happy Sunday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2011)

Some eye-popping mega-pR0n for ya'll:
(_**17 days since seeds were sown*_)


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 18, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I feel uptight on a Saturday night
> Nine o' clock,
> the radio's the only light
> I hear my song
> ...


I would like to hear you rock that on your Keyboard!!!! Hell yeah Doob!!! Thanks


DST said:


> Stop looking then, and stop making personal comments towards people, this is not the way of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone else! Ho ho ho happy Sunday


Morning DST, sunday should be in Cali in about 15 minutes!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

So it should be Sunday for most now, glad we're all singing from the same hymm sheet...sorry, poor pun.

Doobie, does your wife ever wonder where all the clothes pegs go to?

DST wife: DST, where is the caserole dish lid?
DST: Which one?
DST's wife: The only one we have!
DST: Oh, that one! It's kind of got oil on it.
DST's wife: Really, well I need it for dinner.
DST: Why don't you just use tinfoil?
DST's wife: BECAUSE THATS WHAT THE CASEROLE LID IS FOR! COOKING!
DST: Walks off to stinky room mumbling about cooking and caserole dishes and erl.....

Dinner was served in caserole dish with tinfoil, hehehehehe......better clean that caserole lid at somepoint, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2011)

BKB. Nice bro. Real nice.

I Love that D. Made my morning. Ahhh the joys of marriage, hahahahaha.

hymm sheet, lol.



DST said:


> So it should be Sunday for most now, glad we're all singing from the same hymm sheet...sorry, poor pun.
> 
> Doobie, does your wife ever wonder where all the clothes pegs go to?
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 18, 2011)

Since when is a young hot chick with an absolutely beautiful butt not appropriate? And sorry guys if any of you got some of my splooge on ya', I been screwing her since the first time I seen her.


----------



## pandan (Dec 18, 2011)

yeah sorry i didnt actually say that it was the missus. she got pissed and thought i come on here to look at stuff like that. i only just found the comment and all the hate on me for it


----------



## pandan (Dec 18, 2011)

it sucks because i come on here to see about grams per watt and i see everyone reacting to the comment i didnt even write


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

There's no hate, just surprise at the post. Lets all move on......


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2011)

Wifeys on some black ops shit. I'd be in some serious fucking trouble if wife knew what I was looking at on the internet, lol. Wait... I mean I'm kidding... I don't look at anything on the internet except pot and music, I swear. (and if you are reading this... I love you honey) 

EDIT: at least it gave duchie the opportunity to share some colorful pics, lol

EDIT 2: I'm going to evensong at westminster abbey today. Pretty cool if you are into that sort of thing lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 18, 2011)

club 6 i am so fucked up ggood night and good moring and goodnight again


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2011)

Have the raw audio & video of 2112 done.
There are parts where the audio encountered a little bit of clipping, even though I filtered out most of the the bass part from the WAV file, I've got some 60-cycle hum kicking in that'll need to be figured out soon.
Plus, everything got shifted around when I re-arranged the old computer desk recently, so the settings are all off, and I have power wires wrapped around data wires, and etc, etc 
Just goofing around anyways, having fun in a few spots I should have kept quiet in, but I go straight after that.
I just hate the clipping.
Will upload it anyways, and work on getting rid of the noise.
Once it's clean (I might go with the S/PDIF out from the GT-10B into the M-audio sound card) , and recorded as a separate track (instead of over top of the original song, like I did in thie coming vid), I'll re-record it and post a final version, played clean, no extra embellishments, faithful to the original (minus my less-than-Geddy-like playing).
So, anyways, like x-mas, its a coming!


_***5:49am Pacific Standard Time, USA
now uploading the video to youtube. 
It says 6 minutes until upload is complete, then I figure about 8-to-10 minutes for it to be processed before it's viewable. 
Will provide a link to it as soon as it's ready.
Turned out not -so crappy, but please forgive a few indulgent spots where I was bored and played when there was no bass part. 
The final version will be true to the CD as I can get it. 
This was a test run.*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;bf9xXNTfEGA]http://youtu.be/bf9xXNTfEGA[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2011)

Last night was my first watering with R/O water and I have never seen plants react so quickly to a feed.......there must be something in the water....oh wait....there must of been something I took out of the water...LOL
Should of did this years ago....One feeding and I'm already convinced the $160US and five minutes it took to hook it up will pay for itself at harvest with added weight!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 18, 2011)

So finally i stopped bullshiting heres shots of some of my Kandy Kush after drying. My KK turned out very airy but the smoke is very good(Probably because of 12/12 from seed) Anyway id recommend her if you have a freebie grow it you wont be disappointed. She has a light blueberry taste but its mostly covered by the Og Kush taste/smell(And this is only day 3 of curing)


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2011)

Shitty.....won't let me view your pics


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2011)

DST said:


> So it should be Sunday for most now, glad we're all singing from the same hymm sheet...sorry, poor pun.
> 
> Doobie, does your wife ever wonder where all the clothes pegs go to?
> 
> ...



Haha! I have had very similar "conversations" with my wife but it was usually about mixing spoons and measuring spoons and cups.

The kids like to complain about the house stinking whenever I make butter too so I make a game out of it where we have to open all the windows and turn on fans to air it out. I have them each open their own window and put a fan in their rooms. The one that finishes first wins a prize, LOL


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 18, 2011)

Hows about now can u see them?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> So finally i stopped bullshiting heres shots of some of my Kandy Kush after drying. My KK turned out very airy but the smoke is very good(Probably because of 12/12 from seed) Anyway id recommend her if you have a freebie grow it you wont be disappointed. She has a light blueberry taste but its mostly covered by the Og Kush taste/smell(And this is only day 3 of curing)
> View attachment 1941403View attachment 1941404View attachment 1941405View attachment 1941406


much better







cof


----------



## Niko Bellick (Dec 18, 2011)

DST said:


> I think I would up that to 20 if doing sea of green. Then you will be pretty much guaranteed to hit your 600gram point. 0 veg req, take of side branching if you feel like it, and as I've said before, Bobs yer Uncle, Fannys yer Aunt, you'll have a sweet harvest so you will. The Prof that joined us recenty is proof of what you can do with zero veg and numbers.


ok, last question if you don't mind. for twenty plants id have to use a 2x4 tray will a 600 watt hps effectively cover that area? I've worked with a thousand before but not a 600 so imjust trying to get an idea


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> ok, last question if you don't mind. for twenty plants id have to use a 2x4 tray will a 600 watt hps effectively cover that area? I've worked with a thousand before but not a 600 so imjust trying to get an idea


a 3x3 would be better
the outside plants of a 2x4 will be stretchy with fluffier buds as compared to the middle plants.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's some updated pics I took last night of two of my tents. The flowering plants are on day 16 today.
Here's a Sour Alien and a BBK
Here's another BBK and a DK
These will be mother plants of Banana OG (far plant) and Sour Alien
Group shot of the veg tent. The box has been replaced by something more sturdy. I just needed to stick those plants in there to make room someplace else for the pollenated females.
This is my DOG immediately after cropping.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

I would still go with 20 and the extra half foot eaither side is not going to make a hellova difference. Perhaps a light mover if you are concerned about coverage, but if it was me I wouldn't bother. As long as you have got good reflection to keep the light in and grow single colas you'll be good.



Niko Bellick said:


> ok, last question if you don't mind. for twenty plants id have to use a 2x4 tray will a 600 watt hps effectively cover that area? I've worked with a thousand before but not a 600 so imjust trying to get an idea


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Is this a Re-veged plant? Lookin Good Dez.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2011)

Just make sure to have a cal-mag supplement on hand. You'll need it. RO has none and most foods do not contain enough for MJ by themselves during flower.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Last night was my first watering with R/O water and I have never seen plants react so quickly to a feed.......there must be something in the water....oh wait....there must of been something I took out of the water...LOL
> Should of did this years ago....One feeding and I'm already convinced the $160US and five minutes it took to hook it up will pay for itself at harvest with added weight!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks......would it be necessary to add the calmag during veg??? clones are now reaching vigorous veg growth so I just added a half strength of calmag supplement to last nights feeding.....all new to this R/O thing......is there anything else besides calmag I need to replenish back to the water that my base nutes would be lacking???


----------



## duchieman (Dec 18, 2011)

Doobie. Even that self centered bitch Ayn Rand would approve.  No really. Great job man. Pretty tight. I think the bong hit threw you off for a bit there then you got your stride back. Do you get the urge to stand up and play? I don't mind most times sitting and playing a song but there's those certain songs you just gotta get up and use your body to Rock it. I especially find it with six string when your heavy strumming and you need to get that knee out of the way.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Thanks......would it be necessary to add the calmag during veg??? clones are now reaching vigorous veg growth so I just added a half strength of calmag supplement to last nights feeding.....all new to this R/O thing......is there anything else besides calmag I need to replenish back to the water that my base nutes would be lacking???


Yeah man... you need cal-mag all the time. Nothing else you really need to add except the cal mag. Base Nutes. You are using Hygozyme (i think you said) to keep the tank clean yea? I like Dutch Master Zone myself. Another really good thing to add (for anyone really) is Silica. Makes the plants more hardy (hearty) lol what's that word... anyways they resist mold and have stronger stems and cell walls and shit with silica. So get some and use it. A bunch of companies make it (like cal mag).

I have no idea becuase I've only used RO, but there might be a difference in PH stability between the two kinds... so you might need to adjust your ph more or less... I dont know, but just popped in my head.

You shoulda heard some of the funny questions I had about RO when I started growing. I think there's a thread on here that I started asking if I could use RO and distilled water together.


----------



## indecline (Dec 18, 2011)

guys I just watched something interesting, what they were doing was getting drunk by compressing alcohol. let me explain...
they put a half shot of whisky in a 2l bottle. corked the top and use a foot pump to fill the bottle. When the cork was removed the whiskey instantly evaporating filling the bottle with a cloudy mist. then they inhaled it.

If you used an alcohol with thc in would this method work the same way but also get you stoned?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 18, 2011)

Silica is a must as far as I'm concerned. The one grow I didn't use it regularly, my plants ended up with pests.

I just saw them 'cloud' up some alcohol on mythbusters yesterday the same way...you might have something there indecline?


----------



## indecline (Dec 18, 2011)

not sure if the thc would evaporate that way, I hope so because i bet its hell of a lot better for my lungs, trying to give up inhaling smoke, 24 and my lungs are complaining time to get it sorted.
ill give it a shot after xmas


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Doobie. Even that self centered bitch Ayn Rand would approve.  No really. Great job man. Pretty tight. I think the bong hit threw you off for a bit there then you got your stride back. Do you get the urge to stand up and play? I don't mind most times sitting and playing a song but there's those certain songs you just gotta get up and use your body to Rock it. I especially find it with six string when your heavy strumming and you need to get that knee out of the way.


Thanks, duchie.
I know I still have some playing issues to deal with, but I'm getting there, slowly.
I prefer to stand & play, but my back wont "stand" for it (ouch! bad pun!).
My bass weighs 17-pounds, heavy even for a bass, and I'm not super showy when playing, but the music usually moves my body in some (weird) ways, and sitting down to play is limiting in that regard.
Let's just say that me & Joe Cocker have similar stage antics and leave it at that 
The bong hits threw me, and I also get distracted by shiny things sometimes, so that's usually the reason for missed/dropped notes.
After I figure out how to get rid of the hum & static, I'm going to re-do it and try to make less mistakes.
And now that I know I can upload Rush epics, I have a few more long ones that have been waiting for the opportunity to maim.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 18, 2011)

Just dug out my jar of odd strains ive come across and saved a sack of here and there for the last few years lol. I really had a hard time deciding what to cheif on lol so i settled for a spliff of some killer hydro grown blueberry with a long turd of tw hash   

So today i broke out the storage crate of all my grow equipment and started dusting off my ballast and lights. Since i last grew my equipment got a little moisture damage from sitting in a damp ass basement but i think it should all work well after some cleaning and tuning. After some thought on how id like to do this grow ive decided to build out the cave again but smaller this time and do a sog grow. A true sog right from rooted clones with as many as i can fit under 2 600. Im thinking that its going to be around 30 plants but they will stay small i hope. 

Im trying out some genetics i aquired in the emerald triangle. Salmon Creek Big Bud, Blackberry Kush, Mango Kush, Skunk Berry, Lemon Skunk. I have a few beans that came from a mixed lot of Green Crack-OG Kush-Headband so kinda excited to see what the mystery beans do. I also have about a dozen DOG Kush going that will be going in a flower room at another location. 

Im so freaking excited to be back at it.  I just love growing weed  

One thing i was going to ask you guys about is coco. Ive never grown in it but im really interested in trying it. It just seems like the way to go. Any advice on coco would be appreciated. I was looking at i think roots organic line? Cant remember at the moment smoked out as I IS  Well off to find me old hammer and tape measure the build has begun. Again lol.  1BMM

[youtube]-dVdyohzY-g&feature[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

good luck badman, glad to have you back on the indoor tip.I use a mix of coco and compost/recycled coco. it's fairly cool to work with. i buy a dutch brand that is sold around here.

peace, DST


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 18, 2011)

question to straight coco medium growers i got clones in rockwool in cups of straight coco ......i have thrown bunch of terra vega at them to get them to green up but little luck .....does coco medium have little to no nutrient value??? they just seem way n deficient thinking repotting them but they have mites so treating them in the cups are easier on the last few sessions of treatment.( i used sns217 mite spray local company worked killer as hell.....) should i throw more nitrogen at them or just repot when done treatment and c how it goes


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 18, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> One thing i was going to ask you guys about is coco. Ive never grown in it but im really interested in trying it. It just seems like the way to go. Any advice on coco would be appreciated. I was looking at i think roots organic line? Cant remember at the moment smoked out as I IS  Well off to find me old hammer and tape measure the build has begun. Again lol.  1BMM


I use the Roots Organic 707 Coco/Soil blend and it works very well. You can see a big difference in overall plant size. The only reason i did not go with pure Coco is you have to water daily i believe. so that would require a watering system, i like the intimacy of hand watering


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 18, 2011)

method2mymadness said:


> question to straight coco medium growers i got clones in rockwool in cups of straight coco ......i have thrown bunch of terra vega at them to get them to green up but little luck .....does coco medium have little to no nutrient value??? they just seem way n deficient thinking repotting them but they have mites so treating them in the cups are easier on the last few sessions of treatment.( i used sns217 mite spray local company worked killer as hell.....) should i throw more nitrogen at them or just repot when done treatment and c how it goes


Coco has Nothing in it. You need to add EVERYTHING.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone done the super soil mix yet? It too looks like a tempting option. The more i read on the mediums this method is looking more geared to growing in pots or outdoor which is i suppose my stomping grounds  Hmm decisions decisions  1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Is this a Re-veged plant? Lookin Good Dez.


Yes, its a Sour Alien that started out as a cutting from a flowering Sour Alien. It rooted quickly and then went through a reveg stint.

And, thank you.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Anyone done the super soil mix yet? It too looks like a tempting option. The more i read on the mediums this method is looking more geared to growing in pots or outdoor which is i suppose my stomping grounds  Hmm decisions decisions  1BMM


hey 1bmm,whodat has grown in the super soil,with outstanding results.
real fine smoke from the product to.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 18, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Anyone done the super soil mix yet? It too looks like a tempting option. The more i read on the mediums this method is looking more geared to growing in pots or outdoor which is i suppose my stomping grounds  Hmm decisions decisions  1BMM


I rock SS and I love it. Works great for my small flower areas since I run perpetual and the simple feedings are the best for me with plants at different stages of flowering. I still use tea after about 4 weeks of flowering, but the plants just love the SS for either veg or flower.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 18, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I use the Roots Organic 707 Coco/Soil blend and it works very well. You can see a big difference in overall plant size. The only reason i did not go with pure Coco is you have to water daily i believe. so that would require a watering system, i like the intimacy of hand watering



Where do you like to adjust your PH for this mix?


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 18, 2011)

What up fellow 600 growers??? Here's a few pics of my sexy ass Aloha Berry @ day 35 of flower.View attachment 1942795View attachment 1942796View attachment 1942797


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Where do you like to adjust your PH for this mix?


I use H&G nutes so i keep it between 5.8 and 6.0


----------



## full of purple (Dec 18, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I sent it out bro... sorry for not getting back to you right away. It has been sent, along with 3 Grand Daddy Purp seeds in the packaging.


Thanks bro

I apreciate it,Ill send it back after harvest with some beans your way that we talked about.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2011)

How goes it everyone?

I have been busy trying to make a veg area for my mother plants.
I repotted one of them and broke a main branch and the leaves are all down...guess it wont make it. I usually tape broken branches, but this one is just not looking good.


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 18, 2011)

Some current pix of the flower tent. 4 of them should be finishing between 1-3 weeks and cant wait to do some trimming. The plant with all the purple is the 4ft Kandy Kush Skunk, the rest are Grape Punch and the single cola in the middle is a Platinum Kush.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Dez, I really like your bucket set up, what size is your main tote and those are 5 gallon buckets???

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

Huh... did you guys know the last competition thread is gone? Kinda sucks, was gonna show my friend all the pics people took. Lame.

Happy Monday 6ers!!!

I saw some 3500 year old mummies today, pretty cool.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

You must be well adjusted to the new time zone huh jig??? Did they let you take pics of the mummies? Post them I would like to see them. Hope your having a good vacation. Have you blazed and bud out there yet?

Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

no they haven't Jig: EDIT: I stand corrected, they seem to have actually deleted it, probably the pics of seeds. Ask fdd, he was the one who contacted me to tell me we couldn't give seeds away........

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428464-600-420-pic-competition-best.html

and the one before that

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428465-600-420-pic-competition-best.html


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

I took the pics, not sure if they came out. I'll post on my thread... don't want to bother the 600 club with some ancient history. I have smoked some herb... grown by a friend of mine. You all don't know him... but I have posted a question or two about his grow here, with pictures even. He grew some stuff outdoor, came out real fluffy, and harvested way too early, but it is nice. Smells good, tastes GREAT, and the high is a pretty intense buzz in your head for about 20-30 minutes... but that's it. Super lemony smell to the one strain and the other is kinda sweet smelling. The one strain is "purple" and the other AMS - anti mold system ??? I don't know that's what they said.

Thinking about smoking and travelling... I've had the privilege to smoke weed in and from 6 different countries. I wish they stamped your passport with a special stamp or something, lol. And yeah, I'm adjusted to the time zone, but what I can't get over is the light. It get's dark over an hour earlier at night, and stays dark over an hour in the morning... more than at home. So there's light from about 8:30 or 9 to 4.  Better than Sweden... talked to a girl from there last night and she said right about now in her home town it is light from 10-1. Fuck that hehehe.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

Those are the first comp bru. The deleted the club 600 sticker comp.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Those are the first comp bru. The deleted the club 600 sticker comp.


I just realised that...as I said, I think it was prob the seeds......


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Those are the first comp bru. The deleted the club 600 sticker comp.


hmmmm!!!!!!not cool,at all.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

Too late now. Ah well. Gift certificates are much more exciting anyways, lol. Anyways, it did me a favor deleting that, I just looked like a prick. And my pics are still in my journal.

Oh, lol... forgot to share the funniest thing from today. So, my wife is what you might call 'healthy'... or even 'stout'. Whatever, she has a big ole ass... like nobodies business. One of my favorite things. Round sothern california nobody flocks to my Mrs like the mexican men. No shit she was in an AutoZone where we lived by and every guy in there was fighting the next to help her out. She was getting something for me as we only had one car at the time and she was out for work. She told this to all the men standing around and they started talking about how she needed a real man that wouldn't send her out doing such things. They were saying how white guys don't know how to treat women. They don't have any respect. And after all... all those white guys liked skinny chicks. Dude said that he would treat her good becuase "Bones are for the dogs, Meat is for the man" ,lol.

So we always joke how the mexican men love the booty. ANd man do they check her out.

Well apparently the Irish like the booty too, lol. She was getting hit on by an irish dude while waiting for me to run back to the house to get something I forgot. It's always fun to walk up and see one or more guys flirting with my lady, hahaha.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I sent it out bro... sorry for not getting back to you right away. It has been sent, along with 3 Grand Daddy Purp seeds in the packaging.


Now I feel like a douche... wife got home after work on Sunday (first time I got to talk to her since Saturday Morning ) and I asked her for the confirmation number for the package. She DIDN'T send it out Saturday, for whatever reason. So, woke up bright and early this morning, sent it out myself, made it priority, with insurance, and tracking number... the tracking is in your inbox. Sorry bro, I know I would be trippin too if my girls didn't have proper light, I know it aint a HPS, but the MH 600w is on it's way...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> I just realised that...as I said, I think it was prob the seeds......


 So we are not allowed to send seeds amongst a group of friends? But we can Buy them from the Page Sponsor?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

I always like free seeds......


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just switched my mothers from 24/0 to 18/6 I hope that doesnt affect them!! I have heard it wont and the wife is bitching about the bill......
I just chopped 1/4 to 1/3 of my Querkle off because that part died from the damage during transplanting. I have lost barely a leaf b4 transplanting,,,now this 3ft long branch!! Oh well she will recover.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

As a vehicle, RIU suits the needs of the 600 Club I feel....for just now.....

I on behalf of Breeders Boutique asked RIU about advertising. I was told earlier this year that in September they would have new rates. I contacted them again after September and was told that they are still working on the rate. To be honest, I am not sure what is happening, I gave them the details for BB, they know they are interested in advertising, and yet there has been no replies. I mean, BB had a situation with a grower and because he didn't get a solid reply to a Question in 2 weeks he told them to get lost, it's a hard world out there, even in the peace loving MJ business, lol. I have waited months for RIU and still nothing.

For the sake of our club, lets keep the chit chat to seeds off the boards please, fairies exist for a reason 

I know it sux, but arguing is just going to get our thread shut down....this is the internet after all!!!!!

One love,

DST


In the interim we will work on a solution to get a more peaceful, harmonious place for us to have our fun in.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone ever smoke any Congo?

Very racy high that lasted for a fewe hrs...not really my thing....a friend who gave it to me told me it was an indica...lol...and he knows I dont like pure sativas


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

that's funny, here's an indica, yet it's a total sativa!!!

Congo, sounds kind of African so I would imagine a sativa based plant for sure, never even heard of it let alone smoked it.


bassman999 said:


> Anyone ever smoke any Congo?
> 
> Very racy high that lasted for a fewe hrs...not really my thing....a friend who gave it to me told me it was an indica...lol...and he knows I dont like pure sativas


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Anyone ever smoke any Congo?
> 
> Very racy high that lasted for a fewe hrs...not really my thing....a friend who gave it to me told me it was an indica...lol...and he knows I dont like pure sativas


sounds like my kind of smoke!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah very intense sativa It is African landrace and something else I read...totally not good for my anxiety and paranoia problem.....I actually get anxiety from more than one cup of coffee now....wasnt like that some yrs ago, used to drink a whole pot of coffee, and drink those monsters like water...weird!?!

So many ppl have indicas and sativas mixed up, and swear they are right.

Simple sativa=up and fast, indica=down and slow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Malberry has some good lookin African sativa stuff...i saw it at hemp depot....prices are decent to


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2011)

That's kinda funny about your friend giving you that super speedy smoke and says it's indica, lol. Not funny though coulda made you freak out. Anyways, glad you didn't smoke too much.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just talked to my Friendly Neighborhood Clone Dude and here are my options for my next grow.

The White, Pineapple Express, White Widow and Kens GDP.

Think I'm going with PE and The White.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Just talked to my Friendly Neighborhood Clone Dude and here are my options for my next grow.
> 
> The White, Pineapple Express, White Widow and Kens GDP.
> 
> Think I'm going with PE and The White.


I wouldn't do PE personally. Did a few PE a few grows back... not exactly all its cracked up to be. I would go The White and Kens GDP


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

made some iso today... that's all i wanna say...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> made some iso today... that's all i wanna say...


Makin BHO right now.............


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Makin BHO right now.............


never made BHO... maybe after I harvest I will try it. But I got bubble bags, and wanna do dry ice...


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

bloody ell Dizzle Frost, nice avatar, getting into the festive season there, watch out incase pandans misses sees ya!, lol. soz pandan, couldn't resist it, just teasing.

have fun with the bho worm!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I wouldn't do PE personally. Did a few PE a few grows back... not exactly all its cracked up to be. I would go The White and Kens GDP


Hmmmm I was wondering if it was all hype?? Dude says it does not sell very well also. Hmmmmm maybe i will try some GDP. Me and purple weed have a bad history but I might give it a shot. Thanks for the heads up Camp.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> never made BHO... maybe after I harvest I will try it. But I got bubble bags, and wanna do dry ice...


I need to give that a try also. Just need to locate some dry ice near by.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hmmmm I was wondering if it was all hype?? Dude says it does not sell very well also. Hmmmmm maybe i will try some GDP. Me and purple weed have a bad history but I might give it a shot. Thanks for the heads up Camp.


Maybe you and full of purple can compare... i just sent him 3 GDP seeds with the light I am lettin him use... would be cool to see how the different pheno's turn out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hmmmm I was wondering if it was all hype?? Dude says it does not sell very well also. Hmmmmm maybe i will try some GDP. Me and purple weed have a bad history but I might give it a shot. Thanks for the heads up Camp.


The white is the mother to my red kush(grandmother to my cougar), it is definitely fire, and I would swoop it up.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> As a vehicle, RIU suits the needs of the 600 Club I feel....for just now.....
> 
> I on behalf of Breeders Boutique asked RIU about advertising. I was told earlier this year that in September they would have new rates. I contacted them again after September and was told that they are still working on the rate. To be honest, I am not sure what is happening, I gave them the details for BB, they know they are interested in advertising, and yet there has been no replies. I mean, BB had a situation with a grower and because he didn't get a solid reply to a Question in 2 weeks he told them to get lost, it's a hard world out there, even in the peace loving MJ business, lol. I have waited months for RIU and still nothing.
> 
> ...


Hmm, my gut reaction tells me BB is having a hard time getting a response from RIU about rates due to the six hundred club. I mean what better advertising for the BB than the six? After all how many of us can give glowing endorsements for some of the BB's strains we've grown, let's say due to advance trial runs, how's that sound? I agree that 'the fairy', we'll drop the word bean out of the equation, will have to be a touch more discreet, there's always private messages. One other thing to think about, at least I'm thinking about it due to the fact my state frowns upon my hobby, RIU is located in 'oh canada' which means it's harder for the united states government to get to their servers. I would be a bit concerned about using servers in the states where our government in their infinite wisdom to protect, can see who's growing what, where and when. Call me paranoid, I don't put anything past our government. So if I may suggest, if we're moving, let's keep it either in canada or the uk.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The white is the mother to my red kush(grandmother to my cougar), it is definitely fire, and I would swoop it up.


I have been waiting a long time to get my hands on The White, I smoked some last summer and still cant get that taste out of my mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Hmm, my gut reaction tells me BB is having a hard time getting a response from RIU about rates due to the six hundred club. I mean what better advertising for the BB than the six? After all how many of us can give glowing endorsements for some of the BB's strains we've grown, let's say due to advance trial runs, how's that sound? I agree that 'the fairy', we'll drop the word bean out of the equation, will have to be a touch more discreet, there's always private messages. One other thing to think about, at least I'm thinking about it due to the fact my state frowns upon my hobby, RIU is located in 'oh canada' which means it's harder for the united states government to get to their servers. I would be a bit concerned about using servers in the states where our government in their infinite wisdom to protect, can see who's growing what, where and when. Call me paranoid, I don't put anything past our government. So if I may suggest, if we're moving, let's keep it either in canada or the uk.


i reckon attitude must be paying a couple G's a month to advertise on RIU but i'd bet it pays for itself. i don't think the powers that be want to upset the applcart


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have been waiting a long time to get my hands on The White, I smoked some last summer and still cant get that taste out of my mind.


I have a femmed wifi that i will be hanging onto for awhile


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 19, 2011)

Colombian gold week seven, sunday will finish week eight and the critical kali mist will finish week ten on sunday, they are the plants with the longer colas.

These are not my plants but they are my clones...man I sure do hope the colombian gold will re-veg. It's been a week and so far so good, she still looks healthy.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

Just a little teaser pic just after lights out... more tomorrow. Day 29 flower on that one it's Miss Anonymous.

Transplanted UnderDog today to a 5 gallon from the 3... it looked like it really needed it... was pretty bound. I think I may have to do the same for Miss Anonymous. Actually, it is just after lights out... I can do it now, and she'll be ready to start a new day tomorrow... maybe that's why she doesn't seem to be growin much, and the hairs on her are wilting... 

Ok... off to get durtay...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, so I went in, and got'er done. 

She was just about as close to root bound as you can get, without the plant starting to die. My goodness. I should have taken pics. 

I had forgotten that she was planted in over 50% hydroton (I was low on soil at the time, and had loads of hydroton). I broke free a lot of hydroton, and replanted in more of my soil/vermiculite/perlite in a 5 gallon bucket, with loads of holes. she's gonna love life from here til the end. she had a giant rootball... and 2 inches of hydroton/vermiculite/perlite (not much soil) on top of her rootball... so missed out on a lot of root growth. Should be fixed now. 

A lot of people wouldn't do what I did... but these have been some resilient bitches... so I am not at all concerned. They both have at least another month to go... UnderDog I am sure will be a 12 week'r. Miss Anonymous prolly 8-10 from the looks of her. 

Anyways, pics tomorrow... time to go scrub some dishes and clean my hands at the same time


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

Merry X-Mas Everyone. Not mine but I would like to smoke it.

Ginger hash-house's base is made of Lebanese hash. The house walls and tree are made from Sweet Mountain kief; the windows and door are Lebanese; the snow and snowman are Bubba Kush Powder.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 19, 2011)

Nummy nummy nummy!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Dez, I really like your bucket set up, what size is your main tote and those are 5 gallon buckets???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB



Thanks!
Right now for the first attempt with this system they each have a 10gal tote for a res. It's working great so far so I may not up the size of it like I originally planned. Yes, they are 5 gal buckets too that are holding 3.75 gallons each with the drain lines set at the height they are now.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

Building my veg area....gonna be 6x8. I am using 2x3s and panda-film


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Merry X-Mas Everyone. Not mine but I would like to smoke it.
> 
> Ginger hash-house's base is made of Lebanese hash. The house walls and tree are made from Sweet Mountain kief; the windows and door are Lebanese; the snow and snowman are Bubba Kush Powder.


Holy Hashish Batman!


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 19, 2011)

the chiminey should really be smoking if you kno what i mean!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

Worn that is alot of hash and keif!! I have also heard P.E. is not as good as the movie would make you think.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


>


Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2011)

I liked the PE but wouldn't say it's all that. The cut I got to sample had a very nice smell and taste but wasn't nearly as potent as I thought it would be. We pulled a few bags of it off a Volcano vape and passed it around the poker table and we all agreed that it was good but not great. We chased it with some green dragon from a dropper and a oily little hash ball out of a little bubbler that is now deceased. Rest in pieces little bubbler and thank you fdd for your nice work on it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

Prime Time PrOn


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Merry X-Mas Everyone. Not mine but I would like to smoke it.
> 
> Ginger hash-house's base is made of Lebanese hash. The house walls and tree are made from Sweet Mountain kief; the windows and door are Lebanese; the snow and snowman are Bubba Kush Powder.


Imma huff and puff and smoke your house down. Just call me the big bad wolf.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn Wormdrive...gonna call you Big Worm, as you do everything big...lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Damn Wormdrive...gonna call you Big Worm, as you do everything big...lol


Fuckin with my Weed??






LOL


----------



## duchieman (Dec 19, 2011)

Mmmm, very nice wormdrive. Reminded me of one I posted quite a while back, also not mine but I had to dig it up to post with yours. They compliment each other I think. 





I also kick in with the pr0n. This baby is mine. Caliband.

View attachment 1944567
View attachment 1944571


Introducing the up and comers.
View attachment 1944564

Including Extrema X Dog
View attachment 1944560

 all.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Fuckin with my Weed??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha you got it


Duchie...that Caliband looks delicious!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats up guys?? This is my Kaboom ( TGA Genetics Jacks Cleaner x Vortex) @ day 36 of flower whats everyone think?? Thanks for checking out my sexy ass bud porn. Stay Lit!!! 


View attachment 1944634View attachment 1944636View attachment 1944637View attachment 1944638


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 19, 2011)

niccccee. this is my new song to jam when im high yall need to smoke a bowl to this. they ruined it with the laughing though.

[youtube]Di3paTAEOcY&NR[/youtube]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 19, 2011)

smoke weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought I was gonna be posting pics of my finished room right now, but oh well tomorrow....
Nite to all in the BIG "6"


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 19, 2011)

Great looking pr0n, 600. I've been lurking hard. Always.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/JGrayyyhttp://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1374626295


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy crap...
I just rolled up a fattie of JTR/DB/and? and am not quit half done with it, and am not sure if I'm going to smoke much more than a few more tokes...

This stuff is bone dry, yet it's moist with THC so that it's almost like real brown cane sugar...
Damned good shtuff.


Oh, and I planted 6 more seeds 4 days ago, and all bean-o's popped and pushed out of the soil yesterday:

[email protected] White Widow
[email protected] Red Dragon

They are now under humidity domes and under the 600w mH with the older seedlings who are running naked in the breeze. 



























Will wait 2 more weeks and plant 6 seeds from the bag marked "Deep Blue/JTR 3-different strains".

And will take cutting from the females during early flowering for clones that will only be kept in 12/12 with the donor plants.

So looking rather bare in the old grow box, but will be lush in no time.

Still loving my MPK61, too.
Fingers are doing well, and I hardly notice the "stiff" keys anymore.
I played keyboards since I was 5 years old, but haven't touched one in the last 15 years, but it's starting to come back, so there is hope for this old mutt.
Also, I switched to the ASIO driver for the M-Audio sound card, and latency is now almost zero!
Makes playing it so much easier.
There may be about a 4-to-6 micro-second delay, but I can't notice any delay less than 10ms, so it sounds nearly instant to my ears from when the key is pressed to when the sound comes out of the computer through Ableton Live.
Now I have to get in and make some cool sounds to use.
Made a few electric organs today (Hammond-style) and a real cool one that sounds like a huge church organ.
But I need some funky electronic stuff next. 
Peace!
*time to re-light this jernt and take it like a man!


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been smoking on some cheese and pineapple lol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

And not a cocktail stick in sight!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2011)

Would make for a heck of a fondue!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 20, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've been smoking on some cheese and pineapple lol


Pickle??? ...


----------



## indecline (Dec 20, 2011)

Half way through trimming my smallest plant,I like to leave the biggest for desert.

Im bored allready....


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 20, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Pickle??? ...


I was after, quite pickled with a rye smile lol


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 20, 2011)

My main biggest cola branch just snapped on my plushberry....... I am very sad i dont know how to feel shes got around a week or 2 left and she would have been done.............. Sigh ill take some pics in a little bit................ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK im pissed should i turn it to hash or trim, dry, and cure it as normal?


----------



## indecline (Dec 20, 2011)

om nom nom... 4 plants in, short break and then ill tackle the bug guns....

here you can see the root problem i mentioned a while back, only grew a few inches down into a huge pot... still think it was the coco bricks fault. others in loose coco were awesome...



and here are few from the indica dom plant i had. happy with the result because i almost binned it mid flower because of the leaf to bud ratio and height.
here are the 4 tops from it... it was tiny before flower too.



it was still a couple of weeks too early to chop that, the best is yet to come....


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 20, 2011)

So heres my Plushberry The first ones are whats on the plant last 6 are the broken branchView attachment 1945320.,/.,mmnnbn nbmnnView attachment 1945323View attachment 1945327View attachment 1945332View attachment 1945336View attachment 1945339View attachment 1945341View attachment 1945342View attachment 1945343View attachment 1945344


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn bro that really sucks... What happened??

I would dry it and smoke it, but thats just me, lol.

We have a "Private Reserve" club down these ways, and to be a "member" there is some godawful shit that we have smoked...

Im sure those early buds are better than anything we ever smoked in the SDPR club, lol. Right BKB?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG mrs sunnyboy said she thinks i need to get a couple of tents and a couple of 400-600watters   I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL and everyone else, i am so freakn happy i forgot that part LOL...whoooooooo hoooooooooooo


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

Accidents happen, HS just have it as a day time smoke.



Hotsause said:


> My main biggest cola branch just snapped on my plushberry....... I am very sad i dont know how to feel shes got around a week or 2 left and she would have been done.............. Sigh ill take some pics in a little bit................ FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK im pissed should i turn it to hash or trim, dry, and cure it as normal?





indecline said:


> om nom nom... 4 plants in, short break and then ill tackle the bug guns....
> 
> here you can see the root problem i mentioned a while back, only grew a few inches down into a huge pot... still think it was the coco bricks fault. others in loose coco were awesome...
> 
> ...


Congrats on the harvest indecline!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2011)

well I am up, and back to work building walls...if I was a house builder I woulda been fired for slow progress. It is hard to do as one person though


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2011)

H.S. I feel your pain as I too just lost my biggest branch on a mommy.

Indecline I have had the root depth peobs as well, makes you mad to see that and wonder what more smoke woulda come if she had rooted down....
I have some mommys that are 5ft tall and were in a 3 gallon pot and one in a 2 gallon pot. I gotr them free, but the root mass was sooooooooo tight i couldnt open it up as I normally do when re potting. I hope they spread down!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

so this is kinda how i am running around the house over new tents and lights (and i don't have to sell my boat!)[video=youtube;4rVuZ0hJEyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rVuZ0hJEyM[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

what kind of tents do you guys use, if any at all?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 20, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> what kind of tents do you guys use, if any at all?


I have a 6x6x6 i bought off of Buy dot com. I love it, had to make a few mods to the roof support cuz it was kinda weak. I think i paid like 150.00 delivered.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have a 6x6x6 i bought off of Buy dot com. I love it, had to make a few mods to the roof support cuz it was kinda weak. I think i paid like 150.00 delivered.


nice price!! my 4x4x7 has a weak roof one of the supports plastic end piece lets go sometimes. almost dropped my light on my girls....I am gonna epoxy it on now.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2011)

here is the clone menu at a local dispensary. Has some nice choices today.....


GenoPriceWoody KushI/S$12Super Silver HazeS/I$12MauiS/I$12G-13I$12Jedi KushS/I$12Jack HererS$12LavenderI/S$12White RhinoI$12XXX SkunkS/I$12Purple ErkleI/S$12Cherry PieI/S$12Cherry KushS/I$12Perma FrostI/S$12Cinderella 99S/I$12


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

nice 6x6x6 would be great...i am so excited, can you tell LOL from cfls to tents whooo hooooo


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 20, 2011)

mysunnyboy I know the feeling, I change my setup about once a year and it never gets old. cfls to 600s is an excellent desicion, and cuts alot of steps (like t5s or 400s) out of the never ending cost of growing.

Im running my new setup tonight, and if all goes well I should have it filled tommorow night. The second half of the room will be assembled in a week or so, and filled in ~4 weeks.

I woke up this morning to my wife complaining about ballasts and bulbs in one of her dressers. I guess I put them in her cold weather clothes dresser awhile ago and forgot. Ive got 2 x 4 bulb t5 ho ballasts, and 2 x eiko 1000w hps bulbs. I just bought a 1000w......doh!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok I have the frame built, but I see that I shoulda bought extra boards to use every 2 feet to tack the plastic to. Being the cheap ass poor guy I am I opted not to get the extra boards. I have no car now till 4pm and have to wait till then to drive out and get em. I want to get a clone or 3 from that dispensary as well and they will be outta the ones I want when I have the car!!! Sux!!

Well at least the frame is really sturdy

S.S I hate finding out I bought something I already have!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey sunnyboy, good to hear about the go ahead to expand. I use two 1 meter squared tents (3' 4" x 3' 4" x 78"). I have a 600 in each. I did not buy them at the same time and my second tent is more recent. Depending on the type of growing you want to do, I would say other than doing large single run crops, I would recommend two tents. So far I've been growing perpetual by the seat of my pants and I like growing that way but I'd also like to be able to do full tent runs, and scrogs and sogs too. This gives me that flexibility. It also allows me to run the two lights on opposite shifts so your electricity draw is even, as well as lower temps not having two running at the same time. Both my tents are budget end with the newer one being somewhat better but still there are some light leaks in the stitching, and on the older one there's small holes forming where the door/flap creases all the time when opening, and when it was new, it was opened a lot. The light leaks may be what is causing some of the slight hermying that's been going on lately in my garden, but it could also be genetic too so I'm not getting all riled about it. My tents are in a room that get's utilized for other things throughout the day so the light is there but I'll be solving that when I hang a drape track around it and hang these heavy drapes, problem solved. Not sure where your thinking of putting yours so hey, if money's not too much an issue then maybe go with the higher end tents. Heat can be an issue with tents so I highly recommend access to fresh air. And for exhaust I'd go nothing less than a 6" fan per tent, or what I did was 1- 8" fan drawing from each tent through 2- 6" filters. 

Many ways you can go but that's my experience, so far. 

Cheers.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of the randomness that is my tent.


The UnderDog

UnderDog Clones

Miss Anonymous

Durban Poison

Hollands Hope

Super Lemon Haze

Bubba Kush 33

Transplant 1 - this plant is only 8 inches tall... with 9-11 point leaves... and not much other growth. My buddy really did a number on this plant before I got it.

Transplant 2 - this plant doesnt stand more than 2 inches from the top of the soil... count the fan leaves... its crazy.


----------



## indecline (Dec 20, 2011)

12 straight hours of trimming... Postman will get a nice nosefull in the morning no doubt.
I just want to roll in it, I cant get enough of the fresh Fruity smell after harvest. Got a nice marble sized ball of finger hash too, very sticky, how do I go about smoking it? dry it out and just use it like hash?
Sorry for the lack of phots im fucked. Im thinking its around 20 zips when its dry... 9 plants.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 20, 2011)

Let the hash ball dry out then either chuck it in a grinder or squash it between your fingers and it should crumble


----------



## indecline (Dec 20, 2011)

the finger hash is great, I wish all hash smelt so good, usually i just eat it as im trimming but ill let it dry out, it smells of mint and slightly like aniseed. cant wait to smoke it.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 20, 2011)

So, the wife got me a usb microscope... up to 400x for christmas... takes photos and all... I know it came in the mail today, I got the package. She won't let me have it... already wrapped it and put it up. Debating whether or not to go find the damned thing, open it... get some pics, and put it away before she gets home... I wanna play! I don't wanna wait till Sunday!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2011)

Or pinch off a squib while it's fresh and flatten it out into a button and lay it over a bowl of herb (and I'm sure some out there would add some kief sprinklage to it, too).
Use low heat by whisking the flame over it like you were trying to smoke some herb with BHO on it.

Oh, and nice harvest!
Going to smell even better as it dries & cures, too.
Love that smell!


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 20, 2011)

indecline said:


> the finger hash is great, I wish all hash smelt so good, usually i just eat it as im trimming but ill let it dry out, it smells of mint and slightly like aniseed. cant wait to smoke it.


Don't eat it! you'll waste it smoke it and then you'll see why eating it is a waste


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Or pinch off a squib while it's fresh and flatten it out into a button and lay it over a bowl of herb (and I'm sure some out there would add some kief sprinklage to it, too).
> Use low heat by whisking the flame over it like you were trying to smoke some herb with BHO on it.
> 
> Oh, and nice harvest!
> ...


thats how i smoke my trim hash..........some of the best smelling smoke ever.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I was after, quite pickled with a rye smile lol


Very nice 3eyes, the rye part was quite wry.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 20, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> what kind of tents do you guys use, if any at all?


I have a piece of crap tent from htg. I'm not so worried about light leaks, I only use it to veg and speaking of vegging, in my opinion and my opinion only, it's a waste to veg with a six hundred. I have a four tube four foot h/o t-5 and it's all I use to veg. It keep the plants extremely compact until you throw them into flower. I have a five week old, tomorrow, hericules. She is about a foot tall, she's in a three gallon smart pot and has ten or eleven internodes on her. The side branching is also excellent so why pay for a six hundred to veg. As noted by others heat is an issue in a tent. If money is not an issue, I would look into a secret jardin and if you can afford two tents, I would get a tall one to flower and a shorter, longer one to veg.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Secret-Jardin-DarkRoom-DR120-Grow-Tent-DR-120-Dark-Room-/190469437771

I have seen these in person and they are a solid tent and I particularly like the way they have 'socks' for your venting to fit into.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 20, 2011)

My OG Kush day 37 of flower before lights come on.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 20, 2011)

BHO Taffy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

i'm thinking of keeping my veg in the bathroom and closet. using cfls since i have over 800 true watts and i seem to do well with them. we are thinking of 2 or 3 flowering tents. she said if i'm gonna do it i need to do it right LOL i said yes dear


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 20, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I have a piece of crap tent from htg. I'm not so worried about light leaks, I only use it to veg and speaking of vegging, in my opinion and my opinion only, it's a waste to veg with a six hundred. I have a four tube four foot h/o t-5 and it's all I use to veg. It keep the plants extremely compact until you throw them into flower. I have a five week old, tomorrow, hericules. She is about a foot tall, she's in a three gallon smart pot and has ten or eleven internodes on her. The side branching is also excellent so why pay for a six hundred to veg. As noted by others heat is an issue in a tent. If money is not an issue, I would look into a secret jardin and if you can afford two tents, I would get a tall one to flower and a shorter, longer one to veg.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Secret-Jardin-DarkRoom-DR120-Grow-Tent-DR-120-Dark-Room-/190469437771
> 
> I have seen these in person and they are a solid tent and I particularly like the way they have 'socks' for your venting to fit into.


I love my tent... it is the 3x3x8 version of this. The vent socks are great... I have 6 inch fans shoved in them... I have a porthos plant shoved in one on the inside as well. was thinking about taking the one that hangs from the top, and using it as a pot for an upside down MJ plant...


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn bro that really sucks... What happened??
> 
> I would dry it and smoke it, but thats just me, lol.
> 
> ...


What happened.... Hmm ill say its a dumb move on my part. Just watered these girls yesterday i went to move her for a pic and SNAP. The whole branch cracked from the main stem and was hanging on by 1 piece of skin. I tried to tie it and tape it but she just kept slumping back down. Im sad but i guess ill clone her and run her again since her yield will be GREATLY affected losing her main bud branch


DST said:


> Accidents happen, HS just have it as a day time smoke.


Yea BUT WHY ME lol actually its not that bad this is the first time this has happened to me. Next time im gonna Bamboo this bitch up like bondage lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2011)

i like that hanging upside down idea Camp, has me thinkn


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 20, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> i like that hanging upside down idea Camp, has me thinkn View attachment 1946202


I'm actually just waiting for the clones I took to root properly, and show some growth, and then one of them is getting put upside down. I think it just has to happen...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2011)

does a 1000w hps light need to cool for a long time b4 being restarted? Mine got unplugged...waited 3 min and plugged it in. It sparks like a 4th of july sparkler and flickers purple and white. I unplugged it again.....wtf""" My 600 is ready to turn on right away.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 20, 2011)

Depends on the bulb/ballast.... wait 15 minutes.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey bassman, There's an electrician on RIU that has a thread and he explains real well how these bulbs work and how they have a component of some sort that needs to cool in order to refire. Even with power going to it and flickering like it is, it will still cool and fire up when ready but I think it would be better to cut power and wait for it to cool.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 30 (Super Lemon Haze) under 600w


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey, Big DOG.

I'm dropping in to pay my respects. Not that anyone died, but I feel I just need to do this.

I've been flying off the handle and acting like a disrespectful jerk lately. I just want you to know that I think you're one of the most standup guys on this site in addition to being one of the best growers.

Peace to you, my friend.

Your humble counterpart in Los Angeles,

Jin


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

socaliboy said:


> Day 30 (Super Lemon Haze) under 600w


Tight ass plant. Great job. I used to be all into the giant donkey dick shit when I was a noob. I now have a much greater appreciation for the compact, elegant plant with somewhat spaced nodes and dense golf balls. Beauty. Def resembles a quality OG structure.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Tight ass plant. Great job. I used to be all into the giant donkey dick shit when I was a noob. I now have a much greater appreciation for the compact, elegant plant with somewhat spaced nodes and dense golf balls. Beauty. Def resembles a quality OG structure.


Yea really looks like the lemon skunk pheno is pushing through, got anothser 6 weeks to flower her, so the SSH shape might kick in a little later.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 20, 2011)

[youtube]Xu3ia0evFSs[/youtube] Dst is a bad guy he never shoulda showed me how to do this.. listen to this for my man z-ro and my city h-town


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 20, 2011)

View attachment 1946496View attachment 1946494View attachment 1946495


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice smelly, those look pretty big for only 4 weeks !!!


----------



## LoadedGreen (Dec 20, 2011)

Great thread you 600 guys have got going here! Hopefully someday soon I can join the esteemed ranks! +Rep all around


----------



## LoadedGreen (Dec 20, 2011)

Huh! too much love to spread around!

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later." Sorry if I missed repping ya. Will catch you tomorrow esp DST.

Cheers, LG


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

The bulb was broken upon inspection. the metal and whole filament thing broke off completely. I put in a used 1000 watt halide bulb. I went over to a neighbors house and he gave it to me.
Hopefully the ballast isnt to blame. I am gonna give him some money for the bulb tomorrow and hope for the best, time to sleep.....


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2011)

Morning people, nice nugages of course, I would expect nothing less. One thing to say, Campunderdog, PAWS OFF YOUR XMAS PRESSIES!!!! lol. you will just need to wait until Sunday my man, hehehehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeez, bassman, 1000w is a spooky thing when it's shorting out like that!
I'm glad you were home to take care of it!
Should be a reminder for all to have a few fire extinguishers in the home, and if you can afford them, some of the automatic extinguishers in the grow area isn't a bad idea. 

Anyways, fingers crossed that your ballast isn't to blame.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2011)

No worries Jin, frustrating times in your journal with he who will remain un-named. lol.



lordjin said:


> Hey, Big DOG.
> 
> I'm dropping in to pay my respects. Not that anyone died, but I feel I just need to do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 21, 2011)

DST said:


> No worries Jin, frustrating times in your journal with he who will remain un-named. lol.


Thanks for being so cool. I had a suspicion you would be.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 21, 2011)

Did anybody else have trouble logging on? I wasn't able to open the website for the past week. I missed my 6er's!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2011)

LoadedGreen said:


> Great thread you 600 guys have got going here! Hopefully someday soon I can join the esteemed ranks! +Rep all around


they LG, they welcomed me with open arms here and for the moment i use cfls only  FOR THE MOMENT lol
glad you're here, the more the merrier in my humble opinion.
+Rep for you LG


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/blog/time-to-end-the-war-on-drugs

Take a look at this i think a lot of governments could learn from it if they wasn't so scared


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;xTVjUaszyQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTVjUaszyQ8[/video]
for the people,who just do not give a fuk........................


----------



## zibra (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't given a fuck for 50 years and the 2nd 50 it will be the same. DON'T GIVE A FUCK never did never will...


----------



## zibra (Dec 21, 2011)

Love the song


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 21, 2011)

zibra said:


> I haven't given a fuck for 50 years and the 2nd 50 it will be the same. DON'T GIVE A FUCK never did never will...


 I hope it works out just as well as the first half lol.


----------



## zibra (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol....thanks


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys and girls, can the google fairies help me find an electric pulley? One that isn't lifting 250kg, just something that can lift about 20kgs? Any help appreciated.....


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2011)

3eyes said:


> http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/blog/time-to-end-the-war-on-drugs
> 
> Take a look at this i think a lot of governments could learn from it if they wasn't so scared


But they're just the lowly Portuguese. What do they know? Eh? (mucho sarcasimo) Problem is these days that ideology trumps fact. 

Bill, that girl is done. Those trichs are creamy!

Callidad, the sites been making a transition over the last week. It's been hit or miss getting on. 

Good day everybody.


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Guys and girls, can the google fairies help me find an electric pulley? One that isn't lifting 250kg, just something that can lift about 20kgs? Any help appreciated.....


http://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=Pulley+Electric+Motor&qpvt=Pulley+Electric+Motor&FORM=HURE#x0y0

you might have to put this together.
i been looking at them myself,for this new setup,i got comein up.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning people, nice nugages of course, I would expect nothing less. One thing to say, Campunderdog, PAWS OFF YOUR XMAS PRESSIES!!!! lol. you will just need to wait until Sunday my man, hehehehe.


... I know... but I don't wanna wait. The girls are just startin to show a decent frost... I WANNA SEE IT CLOSER! LoL.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Guys and girls, can the google fairies help me find an electric pulley? One that isn't lifting 250kg, just something that can lift about 20kgs? Any help appreciated.....


 I'm poking around for you D. I'm looking at stage lighting stuff right now trying to find a smaller type winch. What are you looking to do?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey 600 friends and family! Im finally getting settled into my new home,,, life is great. Iv missed you guys and gals  Lots of new faces around~ hi im whodat . Have I missed anything? new contest? 
Anywho, Im back. Ganja growing is on the back burner for now... Will keep yall "posted".
Later folks .



genuity said:


> [video=youtube;xTVjUaszyQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTVjUaszyQ8[/video]
> for the people,who just do not give a fuk........................


Just got done feeding the horses,, Im doing my thang lol


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2011)

Nothing that Mr. Branson said is news to me. If one were to take an open honest look at the drug laws around the world they would know they don't work. People want to change their everyday reality, we've been doing it for as long as man has been around. Some people don't like to consume alcohol so they do other things like smoke weed. No amount of laws are going to stop people from doing what they want unless they are super draconian like cutting your head off for drinking a beer or smoking a joint.

It is time to change the way we look at things and start treating people with dignity and try to offer those on hard drugs a way off instead of jail time.

Never underestimate the power of stupid, it is exactly those people who are most susceptible to propaganda.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2011)

Me too, Whodat! Me too! We'll get back on our grows soon enough  GOOD MORNING, 600. Bobo loves you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Nothing that Mr. Branson said is news to me. If one were to take an open honest look at the drug laws around the world they would know they don't work. People want to change their everyday reality, we've been doing it for as long as man has been around. Some people don't like to consume alcohol so they do other things like smoke weed. No amount of laws are going to stop people from doing what they want unless they are super draconian like cutting your head off for drinking a beer or smoking a joint.
> 
> It is time to change the way we look at things and start treating people with dignity and try to offer those on hard drugs a way off instead of jail time.
> 
> *Never underestimate the power of stupid*, it is exactly those people who are most susceptible to propaganda.


AMEN brother


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600 friends and family! Im finally getting settled into my new home,,, life is great. Iv missed you guys and gals  Lots of new faces around~ hi im whodat . Have I missed anything? new contest?
> Anywho, Im back. Ganja growing is on the back burner for now... Will keep yall "posted".
> Later folks .
> 
> ...


WHO DAT YOU SON OF A BITCH WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN lol j/p i know moving is shitty lol hows life hit a brotha up


----------



## devk (Dec 21, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Don't eat it! you'll waste it smoke it and then you'll see why eating it is a waste


Please>>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Good morning to all!!

The war on drugs will never end, heres why......Bayer, Phizer, Bristol Myers Suqibb, Glaxo Smith Cline, Astra Zeneca, just to name a few.

Well my MH bulb turned on this morn at 5 am without any problems, but the other bulb worked for a week b4 it detached.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

devk said:


> Please>>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI


I have watched that, and more ppl need to with an open mind. I bet all or most here know the reality of benefits of weed, but if we could make the world watch, like in school in history class.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2011)

i have a confession to make. i was in big pharma for 15+ years. worked for lily, sanofi, sandoz, and merck. it's terrible what they do and are doing.


----------



## devk (Dec 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have watched that, and more ppl need to with an open mind. I bet all or most here know the reality of benefits of weed, but if we could make the world watch, like in school in history class.


History will repeat..
And its up to us to set it straight...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

I cant find my camera batt charger, when I do Ill post pics of the newly built veg-room


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;CU6AQIuf-go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU6AQIuf-go[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2011)

It said on the pulley description, Type - Water??? I think I saw something similar on a dutch page.


genuity said:


> http://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=Pulley+Electric+Motor&qpvt=Pulley+Electric+Motor&FORM=HURE#x0y0
> 
> you might have to put this together.
> i been looking at them myself,for this new setup,i got comein up.





CampUnderDog said:


> ... I know... but I don't wanna wait. The girls are just startin to show a decent frost... I WANNA SEE IT CLOSER! LoL.


Well be good for goodness sake!!!! lol



duchieman said:


> I'm poking around for you D. I'm looking at stage lighting stuff right now trying to find a smaller type winch. What are you looking to do?


Want to try and set up a pulley system to lift and raise a vertical cool tube so I can create my vertical veg cab. I only want to use one 4oo mh as it'll be about 60x70/80cm base and possibly around 6 foot high....just ideas at the moment.



whodatnation said:


> Hey 600 friends and family! Im finally getting settled into my new home,,, life is great. Iv missed you guys and gals  Lots of new faces around~ hi im whodat . Have I missed anything? new contest?
> Anywho, Im back. Ganja growing is on the back burner for now... Will keep yall "posted".
> Later folks .
> 
> ...


Well howdy fukkin doodle my good friend...feeding the horse eh! sounds like life is treating you good bru!! Keep us posted.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 600 friends and family! Im finally getting settled into my new home,,, life is great. Iv missed you guys and gals  Lots of new faces around~ hi im whodat . Have I missed anything? new contest? Anywho, Im back. Ganja growing is on the back burner for now... Will keep yall "posted". Later folks . Just got done feeding the horses,, Im doing my thang lol


 I would venture to guess that you have plenty of ganja for the time being  

AK47 harvested at 64 days 

View attachment 1947294View attachment 1947298View attachment 1947302View attachment 1947307View attachment 1947311


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Found charger....what a mess my place is


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2011)

I giggled at your first post, you are always loosing your charger or camera or something, lol, 

Your second post was just hilarious, lmfao. I believe you, hehe.



bassman999 said:


> I cant find my camera batt charger, when I do Ill post pics of the newly built veg-room





bassman999 said:


> Found charger....what a mess my place is


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I cant find my camera batt charger, when I do Ill post pics of the newly built veg-room


I need sleep... or maybe to spend less time watching pot grow in my tent. I read this as "camera butt charger" and was like... wtf?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 21, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> [youtube]Xu3ia0evFSs[/youtube] Dst is a bad guy he never shoulda showed me how to do this.. listen to this for my man z-ro and my city h-town



WTF???? Im hoping DST showed you how to link vids from youtube, and not SMOKE METH OUT OF A BULB!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2011)

Devk, thanks for posting the video, I'm ten minutes in and dare I say, hooked.

We forgive you sunnyboy, now smoke two joints and a bowl of hash as your penance. 

Shwagbag, how's the ak? Does it stink as bad as advertised?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Can I top right b4 flower, or do I need to wait to flower afterwards?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Heres some pics of the veg room:



I love how I can upload pics in order now!! B4 they would not do that.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can I top right b4 flower, or do I need to wait to flower afterwards?


I actually topped right before flower... that would be UnderDog... and that's why I named it that. It was just bagseed that I didn't think would do much, because I topped it right as first flowers were showing. It stunted flower time to be sure... but otherwise, i think she is going to do great. Many growers would advise against it though, because the stress during that stage of flowering could lead to a stress hermi.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I actually topped right before flower... that would be UnderDog... and that's why I named it that. It was just bagseed that I didn't think would do much, because I topped it right as first flowers were showing. It stunted flower time to be sure... but otherwise, i think she is going to do great. Many growers would advise against it though, because the stress during that stage of flowering could lead to a stress hermi.


Thanx for the reply. Would a week be enough time after?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Heres some pics of the veg room:
> 
> I love how I can upload pics in order now!! B4 they would not do that.


Ya, I like the WYSIWYG editor now too... 

I can't wait until I move, and can have room to portion. I am sticking with my 3x3 tent for veg, with the 600w mh in her... and going to go up to a 1000w with a 6x6 flower chamber... but that is a long ways off... for now.. I am happy just doing my 3x3 12/12 from seed grows... 

gotta make myself a few DIY Carbon Scrubbers for my exhausts... gonna drop down to 2 exhausts, from 3, with still just the one 120mm fan / fogger intake, and an open wallside flap for air circulation. This is such an expensive hobby... but in the end, I save on smoke for a while...


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Want to try and set up a pulley system to lift and raise a vertical cool tube so I can create my vertical veg cab. I only want to use one 4oo mh as it'll be about 60x70/80cm base and possibly around 6 foot high....just ideas at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would this be up and down once in a while, or continuous? If I'm being too curious just say "piss off Duchie".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> We forgive you sunnyboy, now smoke two joints and a bowl of hash as your penance.


schweet no hell marys  i like this kind of penance.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Ya, I like the WYSIWYG editor now too...
> 
> I can't wait until I move, and can have room to portion. I am sticking with my 3x3 tent for veg, with the 600w mh in her... and going to go up to a 1000w with a 6x6 flower chamber... but that is a long ways off... for now.. I am happy just doing my 3x3 12/12 from seed grows...
> 
> gotta make myself a few DIY Carbon Scrubbers for my exhausts... gonna drop down to 2 exhausts, from 3, with still just the one 120mm fan / fogger intake, and an open wallside flap for air circulation. This is such an expensive hobby... but in the end, I save on smoke for a while...


I have it backwards....lol
I have a 4x4 flower tent, and 6x8 veg area


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

I got some F2 clones 2day from a friend of Gods Gift and Blue Dream, they were in the solo cups in the veg room

I hope a 1000w mh is enough for my 6x8 veg/mom room?!?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx for the reply. Would a week be enough time after?


couldn't say... just know what people have told me in the past. I have always been a "fuck it, it'll grow" type of grower... so... my advise isn't always the best. From experience though, it does stunt them... don't know how long if you left her in veg... but in flower prolly will put her back a week or so... but it leads to some pretty gnarly looking growth. just popped these...


Various Pics of UnderDog... topped right when first flowers were seen... broken 3 weeks later @ the split. still taller than the plant that was NOT topped. And looks to be a LOT more bud coming from her. Day 29 flowering (stunted I would say the first two weeks, and was transplanted from 3-5 gallon just two days ago. Thriving now. (12/12 from seed, started in a RainForest hydrounit under a 250w HPS on 12/12, later transplanted to a 3 gallon soil / hydroton mixture... about 50/50 and then to 5 gallon 60% soil/20% hydroton/10% perlite/10% vermiculite mix)


Miss Anonymous - Day 31 flowering. Never topped, but way way way over trimmed. Kinda worried about her bud growth being stunted since the severe trimming, but she seems to be filling in better, and finally starting to be frosty... just a little bit. She has been lollipopped... and super trimmed as of over a week ago... still hoping for over an ounce (12/12 from seed as well, started in hydro unit, transplanted to 3 gallon hydroton/soil mixture *about 70% hydroton* and two days ago transplanted to a 5 gallon and remixed soil is closer to 60% soil / 20% hydroton / 10% perlite / 10%vermiculite mix)


Transplant A? Who knows what the fuck it is. It was good bag seed that was grown in an open ebb and flow system with a 250w MH like... 6 inches above it.. maybe less... 24 hours light. the roots were exposed in a 6" plastic hydro pot with only hydroton, when i got it it was sad... and I replanted in a soil/hydroton/perlite/vermiculite mix. Now I am kinda impressed with it's bushiness... and resilience, and hope it does well, and is female.

The clones... taken from UnderDog almost 3 weeks into flower... put into 3 gallon pots... and left under 12/12... what will happen? I don't know... will they reveg and then flower... or just continue to flower... we'll see.

Hollands Hope... started in a fogponic unit hydroton/perlite/and vermiculite... almost 2 weeks in and it still didnt have fully formed first set of leaves, so shut down fogponics, and transplanted to 3 gallon soil/hydroton/perlite/vermiculite mix. she is doing rather well now, and I bend the stem daily to encourage branch growth.

A good view in... and a comparison of Miss Anonymous and UnderDog... UnderDog is turning into a WonderDog


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2011)

I took a clone of some arjan's haze when it was about a week or two into flower if I remember correctly and put it in a party cup and kept it under a 12/12 schedule in the same room as 'mom' and it took a while but even in 12/12 she grew for a bit first before reverting back into flower. It was an interesting something something to do but not worth the time or electricity.

Bassman, I'm thinking more along the lines of ten days but that's only my opinion. I figure three or four days for the plant to heal and then resume it's growth from the 'top'. It also gives the lower branches a little more time to reach for the light looking for a terminal leader.

Finally being the stoner near idiot I can be at times I screwed up taking the pics I was trying to take and only managed to take one...I wonder if that bong hit of colombian gold with a bit of keif sprinkled on top had anything to do with my momentary mental disability?

Anyway I cannot recommend enough for ya'll to try using some kind of smart pot. I literally tore the soil out of my three gallon pots today after they had been drying for a couple of months so the soil was good and dry. I'm now using it in my herb garden in front of my house, I think that's a frigging hoot. Anyway the soil finally tears out in one or two pieces it has such an extremely developed fine feeder root system it's incredible. The dang roots grew right through the bottom of the pot. Even trying to break apart the soil with both hands was tough the root system is so incredible. This pic is of the remaining root system after pulling the soil apart and beating the dirt off, it doesn't begin to show the entire fine root system these pots develop. In the pic is another whole clump and the bottom of the bag with the roots showing.

I have to chuckle every time I see a red party cup, they're everywhere.

Editors note...if you notice in the one root ball, you basically see no roots in the soil, it just looks like a clump of dirt. It's because the roots don't circle and get big and strangle itself. They stick into the side or bottom and start to branch out.

Have I sold these enough yet? And yes, that is a tomato plant in flower this fine december day, there are a few maters under there that can't be seen.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2011)

What's up, bud pr0n. Nice job today, Sixers. You guys are makin' me hard


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 21, 2011)

Aaaarrrrrgggggg and wtf?

Why does it take some places forever to get an order to you and others a few days? I try my best to use paypal so the vendor knows they're being paid. I ordered some ExHale from connecticut monday, it will be here tomorrow. I ordered something from michigan, received an email on the fifteenth saying it shipped, I'm still waiting. Ordered something from washington state, received an email on the third saying it shipped, finally got it on the fifteenth. What could possibly take something two weeks to get from one coast to the other? Dog sled?

Thank you for listening.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanx HU I think they should totally recover in 10 days as well. They seem to do alot fast. I got some moms from a friend who was totally neglecting them and they showed it. Repotted them and they show so much new growth in the last 4 days!!


----------



## LoadedGreen (Dec 21, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> they LG, they welcomed me with open arms here and for the moment i use cfls only  FOR THE MOMENT lol
> glad you're here, the more the merrier in my humble opinion.
> +Rep for you LG


Thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## LoadedGreen (Dec 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Aaaarrrrrgggggg and wtf?
> 
> Why does it take some places forever to get an order to you and others a few days? I try my best to use paypal so the vendor knows they're being paid. I ordered some ExHale from connecticut monday, it will be here tomorrow. I ordered something from michigan, received an email on the fifteenth saying it shipped, I'm still waiting. Ordered something from washington state, received an email on the third saying it shipped, finally got it on the fifteenth. What could possibly take something two weeks to get from one coast to the other? Dog sled?
> 
> Thank you for listening.



I know what you mean Heads Up! I have been waiting for my mylar in the post for 4 weeks!!! I think its lost in all the Xmas mail  Glad to hear your package finally arrived!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Aaaarrrrrgggggg and wtf?
> 
> Why does it take some places forever to get an order to you and others a few days? I try my best to use paypal so the vendor knows they're being paid. I ordered some ExHale from connecticut monday, it will be here tomorrow. I ordered something from michigan, received an email on the fifteenth saying it shipped, I'm still waiting. Ordered something from washington state, received an email on the third saying it shipped, finally got it on the fifteenth. What could possibly take something two weeks to get from one coast to the other? Dog sled?
> 
> Thank you for listening.


dog sled, on the back of a snail, pony express, you name it brother. and they wanna just keep raising the postal rates as well


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 21, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Aaaarrrrrgggggg and wtf?
> 
> Why does it take some places forever to get an order to you and others a few days? I try my best to use paypal so the vendor knows they're being paid. I ordered some ExHale from connecticut monday, it will be here tomorrow. I ordered something from michigan, received an email on the fifteenth saying it shipped, I'm still waiting. Ordered something from washington state, received an email on the third saying it shipped, finally got it on the fifteenth. What could possibly take something two weeks to get from one coast to the other? Dog sled?
> 
> Thank you for listening.


i don't know, but let me know what you think of those ExHale bags. I am currently using CO2boost... and have liked it, but it is getting around the 3 month mark, and looking to replace. Was thinking an exhale bag can be split up, and put into 2 of those buckets for the CO2 boost... but... anyways, let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can I top right b4 flower, or do I need to wait to flower afterwards?


Personally I would wait untill you see it bounce back, then flip the swich. jmo

Thanks for the warm welcom bros. Sweet pr0n too peeps!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello 6 dubLOhs
Is it ok to wash my new hash bags in my washing machine? 
They came from Vietnam and they smell a little funky.
I have a front loader. 
peace
ambzer


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello 6 dubLOhs
> Is it ok to wash my new hash bags in my washing machine?
> They came from Vietnam and they smell a little funky.
> I have a front loader.
> ...


sure, why not, as long as you are comfortable with the stitching... or just use dawn dish soap and warm water


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's some picks of my Blue Widow at day 37 of flower. Hate my camera Pictures should look so much better tried flash and everything.

View attachment 1948036View attachment 1948037View attachment 1948038


----------



## LoadedGreen (Dec 21, 2011)

^^^ V.Nice


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a warning:

The Cam-tar 5000 mk-II&#8482; is soon to be operational, so I can get back to mounting my camera on the head stock or tail piece of my bass when I butcher songs in my little youtube vids.
Will be using a small pulley hung from the ceiling with some rope attached to a counter-weight to offset the heft of the camera and mounting assembly.
Will mean not only NOT having to ADD counter-weights to the opposite end of the bass guitar for either viewpoint, but will make most of the weight of the camera assembly "disappear" while it's hooked up to it when recording.
The last few vids were killing my back.
In fact, right after I finished recording "Smoke Two Joints", I got up to let the wife know in the room next to the computer room and by the time I had taken the 5 steps to get there the entire right side of my body went tingly and them totally numb. Head to toe.
Spooked me enough to let the wife know she might need to take me to the hospital. But it cleared up in a few minutes.
I had added about 10-lbs of weight to my bass, bringing it up to a weight of 27-lbs, and it was just too much for my already messed up back to take.
So, that was the last Cam-tar 5000&#8482; video. 
The last couple were done with the camera on a tripod, and I think they lack that little dimension of dynamics & immediacy that you get when the camera is "a part of" the guitar.
Anyways, I should have done the counter-weighted pulley system right from the start.
Have to dig out the Cam-Tar 5000&#8482; hardware and get it set up.

And:
day 21 since seeds were sown for the front row, and 7 days since seeds were sown for the little seedlings in the back row.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

My Cougar Kush Flowering Day 43. I am entering her in the 600 Xmas Contest, so beware of the Cougar!!! LOL

[video=youtube;yRYFKcMa_Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yRYFKcMa_Ek[/video]

View attachment 1948237View attachment 1948250View attachment 1948254
View attachment 1948253

Peace

BKB


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry guys I am a member of the 600 club but these babys are in my cfl box I also have going. Roll tru my thread sometime and check out some sexy girls.

View attachment 1948277View attachment 1948278


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice frost there jhod.

BKB that cougar just look's finer every time i see! I can remember the frosty leaf pic. a few week's ago and knew this was going to be a winner bro.
Nice Work man 
I'll be in later to drop some DOG Kush Snap's


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just a warning:
> 
> The Cam-tar 5000 mk-II&#8482; is soon to be operational, so I can get back to mounting my camera on the head stock or tail piece of my bass when I butcher songs in my little youtube vids.
> Will be using a small pulley hung from the ceiling with some rope attached to a counter-weight to offset the heft of the camera and mounting assembly.
> ...


Hey Doob, glad that back/nerve thing subsided for you. Nerve shit is always freaky, especially in the arms. I used to get the leg stuff from a pinched sciatic but fortunately most of my lower back is muscle and I got a grip of it, but even when the muscles do pull and inflame I still rarely get that anymore. Migraines cause numbness in my face and arms sometimes and it gets rather confusing when the left arm numbs up because I've already dealt with heart muscle damage recently so I get a bit more alert. Some of the smallest things can drop the biggest men eh? Me, it's dishes. Don't laugh. I'm in an older home with no dishwasher and low counters and I'm a tall dude so standing there hunched over for that long lays me out. Now you may call it a blessing but sometimes my lady don't care. Especially when she's sick of doing them. 

Anywho, your young ones are doing good. At least I hope they are. I think I planted mine about the same time and I was starting to wonder if I should be a little more ahead but if your good, then I guess I'm good.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Morning allemaal, off on holiday tomorrow so gotta start prepping up the ladies for 4 days on their lonesome tod. Watering and feeidng today, then will give a quick top up tomorrow morning before flying off to Scotland for the festivities! Then 4 days of them behaving themselves on their own....

No sign of snow in the Dam for Xmas though.

Peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 22, 2011)

What area of scotland u originally from DST?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi, duchie!
Yeah, dishes wipe me out too.
And don't even get me started on dish-pan hands!
I was checking your little ones on your thread and it looks like you're about a node ahead of me.
The C4/Casey plants are going to be monsters again. Easily 30% more developed than the others.
The JDB Romulans are about as bushy, but not as tall.
The Dog & Herijuana are progressing at a normal rate.
Probably 2 weeks until I turn the older group over to 12/12.
And 3 weeks before I plant 6 of the JTR/DB/and? and take some cuttings from the older plants for clones.
But I need to make a trip to the garden store for a big supply of mychorrhizae before I transplant the first batch into bigger pots.
Not sure if I want to battle the x-mas traffic up I-5 to Portland, so will hold off until after.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, duchie!
> Yeah, dishes wipe me out too.
> And don't even get me started on dish-pan hands!
> I was checking your little ones on your thread and it looks like you're about a node ahead of me.
> ...


My C4's are pretty dominant too. My Romulans look very sativa. Cute little things with their skinny little fingers. Well, gotta go to bed. Night all.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

bubblegum 12-12 from seed..........


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

a man of few words on the 600, but always fat colas!!! nice del boy!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

East coast, but I lived in Glasgow for a good decade before moving to the Dam.


scotia1982 said:


> What area of scotland u originally from DST?


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 22, 2011)

DST said:


> East coast, but I lived in Glasgow for a good decade before moving to the Dam.


Cool am a west coast man bout 30 mile away from Glasgow. Ad kill 2 get away fae here bit necessarily the dam though lol


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I left Glasgow in a van full of my stuff, with no job to go to in the Dam, and here I am 11 years later. I got a penthouse apartment worth around 3/4 mill, my own company and, a bloody lovely wife, best move I ever made getting out of my old environment!! You just got to make the move!! Say fuk it and go for it. (a bit of research helps like, lol)


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

i was a Parkhead lad, although I am a Pars fan for my sins lol.


scotia1982 said:


> Cool am a west coast man bout 30 mile away from Glasgow.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> View attachment 1948253
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


So where do we send the prizes too? hehe. Lovely mate!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like it turbed out amazin for you. A dont think it would be that easy for me with the mrs & son lol. We can but dream though would be horrible without them. Have a good 1 matey best wishes for 2012


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

You would be surprised. As i said, just requires a bit of prep and investigation. IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING!!!!!!



scotia1982 said:


> Sounds like it turbed out amazin for you. A dont think it would be that easy for me with the mrs & son lol. We can but dream though would be horrible without them. Have a good 1 matey best wishes for 2012


aw tha best fur tha rest!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

Club 600 is two today!



cof


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dam i just stumbled on this thread lol sub'd up now sinse 600s are my thing


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> WTF???? Im hoping DST showed you how to link vids from youtube, and not SMOKE METH OUT OF A BULB!!!!!


Bro... I was thinking the same fuckin thing. Lol... D, you need to quit teaching everyone how to smoke meth and the like.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

Smoked some DANK in the UK yesterday. Thanks so much for all the hospitality. Long live Breeders Boutique and long live the 600!!!

You guys are all my brothers and sisters (even the new ones, lol).

I think C.L.U.B. stands for "Community of Love Under.the.influence of Bud"

Have a good trip to the homeland D.

Happy Birthday 600. I've made more good friends in the past 2 years than any other time in my life. Got some good mates from high school... but they don't understand my passion.

You guys are great. All of you. Thanks so much for starting this thing D. I feel like I'm gushing now. I'm just really happy with the direction things are going and can't help but see what great part the 600 has played.

Good to see you round whodat. Pet the horses for me. ANd thanks for the heads up on the birthday CoF. It's been a pleasure hanging out with you most of that time.

OK... gushing over... for now, lol.

Nice veg space Bassman. Cool pictures BKB.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW, 2 today, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO US ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO....look out, the terrible 2's ahead, lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2011)

This is what I mean about shipping. My michigan order, I received an email saying it was shipped on the fifteenth along with a tracking number for the usps. I keep checking it every day and it only says the post office has been notified by the seller to pick up the package, finally this morning it said it was picked up in grand rapids michigan??? What the fuck? A week after they told me it was shipped it was finally picked up from the seller? They have my fucking money, what the hell takes them so long to ship an item? This is the kind of shit that pisses me off. What's more they are supposed to be medically disabled marijuana patients making the bags. Since I live in america I try to support american workers, especially medical marijuana people. Why am I getting the shaft in return? Damn stoners, pick up the pace please.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

COME ON 600! May she provide sanctuary to pot heads the world over.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;PKUDTPbDhnA]http://youtu.be/PKUDTPbDhnA[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2011)

No wonder I'm feeling so ornery this morning, I'm two today!


----------



## zibra (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Club 600. I dig


----------



## E M (Dec 22, 2011)

*&#9733;Merry&#9733;* &#12290; &#8226; &#730; &#730; &#731; &#730; &#731; &#8226; 
&#8226;&#12290;&#9733;Christmas&#9733; &#12290;* &#12290; 
° &#12290; ° &#731;&#730;&#731; * _&#928;_____*&#12290;*&#730; 
&#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226;&#730; */______/~&#65340;&#12290;&#730; &#730; &#731; 
&#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226; &#730; &#65372;&#30000;&#30000;&#65372;&#38272;&#65372; &#730;And a Happy New Year&#8226;&#730; *&#9733;To everyone &#9829;From Seaofseeds.com


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birfday 6er's. I belong to a few community networks & so far the 600 Club is the best bunch of cats I've met (virtually of course lol). Rock on!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sixerz, its all the members that make this club so unique!!! Jig glad you got some UK Dank!!!! Take a few pulls for us that aren't there bro!!!

DST aka "The God Father of 600", I would be more than happy to give you my addy for them prizes!!! Thank DST for starting all the madness here, its always a joy!!!!

Peace and Thanks

BKB


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Happy Birfday 6er's. I belong to a few community networks & so far the 600 Club is the best bunch of cats I've met (virtually of course lol). Rock on!!!


Ive met a couple or 3 6ers this last 6 months and each one was as nice as they seem lol. Its been a priverlige to smoke with them and laugh with them. Rock on sixhundred and much love to everyone lol


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ive met a couple or 3 6ers this last 6 months and each one was as nice as they seem lol. Its been a priverlige to smoke with them and laugh with them. Rock on sixhundred and much love to everyone lol


I would love to hook up with some 6er's to have a pow wow with!!! Any 6er's in the East coast?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 22, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> I would love to hook up with some 6er's to have a pow wow with!!! Any 6er's in the East coast?


southern michigan


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 22, 2011)

well, checked this morning, and somehow (prolly one of my cats before i closed her up last night) my Bubba Kush 33 was broken, in half this morning. Not too big a deal, as it was just a sprout, but it was the only fem I had of BK33. So... now I have a seed of Voodoo germinating in water and super thrive... down to 9 plants today... with one more germinating, and 2 more clones coming... I should stop. lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2011)

happy b-day 600.................
still working,few pics of my rooms(under construction)
right now i got 3 candy drop in 12/12 tent,and 11 sun maiden[grape stomper x chemdawg og]
got put in soil yesterday,in veg i got,8 [crystal grapes x purple elephant-underdawg],and 4 candy drop f2's.
the veg spot has poly film on the walls now,i think im going to make it the 12/12 spot.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> southern michigan


too far brotha, Im in Jersey. Anybody else?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice frost there jhod.
> 
> BKB that cougar just look's finer every time i see! I can remember the frosty leaf pic. a few week's ago and knew this was going to be a winner bro.
> Nice Work man
> I'll be in later to drop some DOG Kush Snap's


 That was my cougar last week  BKB's is a different pheno


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> too far brotha, Im in Jersey. Anybody else?


i visit lancaster county pa bout once a year. i usually have to smoke brick weed out there. almost met a dude off craigslist in cherry hill to buy chronic once but it fell through. theres another one of us whos in jersey. hesbeen posting videos of folks sitting in front of computers and random facebook pagesfuck typing using a ps3 controller sucks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

i just realized that was a catbud avatar bill


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> i visit lancaster county pa bout once a year. i usually have to smoke brick weed out there. almost met a dude off craigslist in cherry hill to buy chronic once but it fell through. theres another one of us whos in jersey. hesbeen posting videos of folks sitting in front of computers and random facebook pagesfuck typing using a ps3 controller sucks


Well, I plan to harvest in late feb, early march. Lets keep in touch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> i visit lancaster county pa bout once a year. i usually have to smoke brick weed out there. almost met a dude off craigslist in cherry hill to buy chronic once but it fell through. theres another one of us whos in jersey. hesbeen posting videos of folks sitting in front of computers and random facebook pagesfuck typing using a ps3 controller sucks


hehehe i just had a funny vision of the Amish growing weed hehehe sorry don't mean to offen anyone  i love the Amish folks


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday sixers! Greatest thread ever.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Two years old! Happy Birthday 600! No place I'd rather be and proud to be a part of. You'll never strip me of my Roger Watters patch! You'll have to see me dead first.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy B Day 600.

Jig- I saw that you liked the "meth" vid, and i couldnt believe you didnt make a joke about it......so i made one for you  . 

My room is ready for plants tonight, but im heading to San Diego to pick up some fedia tonight. So the vegging ladies will be in their new home tommorow night. im using the floor space for all the excess plants still in rockwool, so this run will be FULL of ladies.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> too far brotha, Im in Jersey. Anybody else?


Born and raised Passaic County, now I am in SoCal....

Peace

BKB


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2011)

whodat

Glad you're back. I can take down this wanted poster




cof


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Born and raised Passaic County, now I am in SoCal....
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Ironic, I'm from Cali. Originally from L.A. & San Diego. Where abouts in Cali are you?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

San Dog here bro! LOL


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

my kids live in Chula. I lived in IB. say hi to the beach for me


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 22, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> To save me from browsing 3271 pages, do a few people think they could throw out an average harvest weight from a 600w lamp. Ive been thinking of upgrading from a 400. Just looking for some differences in weight, heat, lighting footprint, etc.



Me too.. I have a 400 watter but want a bigger cooled shield and 600w. I know I will get a bit more yield but is the cost/yield ratio good enough?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 22, 2011)

So many pages with no pictures! 

*Update of my 600w 4x4. 

Progression - day from seed entering soil/days of flower













Day 1,5,9














Day 13,18,20














Day 22, 29/5, 32/7














36/11, Two plants removed 39/15, 41/17




























48/22, 51/25, 58/32
























 62/36, 70/44​ 

 










Scale - 

















Nice sized hidden nugs




Resting directly on a UV bulb as well

















*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Happy B Day 600.
> 
> Jig- I saw that you liked the "meth" vid, and i couldnt believe you didnt make a joke about it......so i made one for you  .
> 
> My room is ready for plants tonight, but im heading to San Diego to pick up some fedia tonight. So the vegging ladies will be in their new home tommorow night. im using the floor space for all the excess plants still in rockwool, so this run will be FULL of ladies.


what part of sd you gonna be in?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> my kids live in Chula. I lived in IB. say hi to the beach for me


Will do, I drive by it every day 

fellow Imperialbeachian huh.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Will do, I drive by it every day
> 
> fellow Imperialbeachian huh.


Yup, Plan is to move back in 3 years. Plan to buy a house on or near the water @ I.B. We might be enjoying some good harvest in a couple. I'll be going to visit in March. Maybe we can hook up!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> I would love to hook up with some 6er's to have a pow wow with!!! Any 6er's in the East coast?


I just found out one of our fellow sixer's lives just a few miles away from me. 


Happy Birthday 600 Club!!!! 

This one is for you DST.

[video=youtube;n8n-PDVYgu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8n-PDVYgu4&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

small world... i grew up in lemon grove.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 22, 2011)

lemon groove!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Yup, Plan is to move back in 3 years. Plan to buy a house on or near the water @ I.B. We might be enjoying some good harvest in a couple. I'll be going to visit in March. Maybe we can hook up!


Sounds good, I am about 10-15 minutes away from IB


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

lol.... yessir. first time i got arrested was just a block from the big lemon. had a girlfriend that lived off H street in c.v.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> what part of sd you gonna be in?


Im heading to Vista. Its gonna be a late night for me. I should hit SD county line around 7:30. And I dont go down there to just turn around and head back to my cold mountain.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 22, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> View attachment 1946496View attachment 1946494View attachment 1946495


Excellent. What talent in here.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know now that I am not the only one with back pain from dishes, can be really bad too. I too have an old home with really low counters and am tall. Glad the numbness went away Doob!! 

We noticed a gas smell outside that comes and goes. I decided to call PG&E last night. Well he found a small leak. He decided to replace the meter while he was there. Upon replacement where the gas line tee'd off after the meter it just fell down and the pipe going into the ground broke off completely!! He told me it is my side of the meter and I have to pay a pro to fix it and that he is gonna shut off my gas till then. I cant believe it, I told him I get my disability/SSS once a month and I have no money to fix it. Well needless to tell you I have on a sweater right now............... Oh he also said my water heater venting has an issue and that my house heater door has an issue, so he red flagged them as well....next time I have a problem I wont call PG&E Ill take my chances in my warm house with a stove and hot water........


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 22, 2011)

stricly seedless how do you think we stay up and take care of our plants and post on riu so much. gotta have something to keep me going! jk jk jk. if dst was a meth cook im sure he'd have some dank though.

but you should listen to the song its not about meth. try'd to pick a song i thought the most ppl could enjoy from one of my favorite "rappers"


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I just found out one of our fellow sixer's lives just a few miles away from me.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday 600 Club!!!!
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

thats terrible 99 
mrs is in disability as well, i can totally relate. her back as well. i think i have her convinced to go mmj instead of the pain drs


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I know now that I am not the only one with back pain from dishes, can be really bad too. I too have an old home with really low counters and am tall. Glad the numbness went away Doob!!
> 
> We noticed a gas smell outside that comes and goes. I decided to call PG&E last night. Well he found a small leak. He decided to replace the meter while he was there. Upon replacement where the gas line tee'd off after the meter it just fell down and the pipe going into the ground broke off completely!! He told me it is my side of the meter and I have to pay a pro to fix it and that he is gonna shut off my gas till then. I cant believe it, I told him I get my disability/SSS once a month and I have no money to fix it*.** Well needless to tell you I have on a sweater right now...............*


 I'm sorry bassman, I don't mean to laugh at your misfortune but that was as good as any punch line I've heard. The delivery was perfect.  I hope you can cup up with a solution real soon man.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> thats terrible 99
> mrs is in disability as well, i can totally relate. her back as well. i think i have her convinced to go mmj instead of the pain drs


MMJ is so much better for you that the other shit the drud dealers (I mean DRs) push, (I mean prescribe) to us.

Yeah it sux, I only get $693 a month from the state after back child support on my kids. They live with me, but I have to pay back support for the yrs I was unable to work, but didnt have SSI yet, go figure


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah it sux, I only get $693 a month from the state after back child support on my kids. They live with me, but I have to pay back support for the yrs I was unable to work, but didnt have SSI yet, go figure


I'm stuck on them right now too bassman. It seems like it's always a day late and a dollar short huh?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I'm stuck on them right now too bassman. It seems like it's always a day late and a dollar short huh?


The state blames dads for their debt I think. My wife and I are here together with our kids, and the back support doesnt even go to her or the kids!! So the state is stealing from the kids they are supposedly forcing me to support!! What a joke....


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Typical narrow sightedness policies that lump everyone into the same pot and will never consider anything outside the guidelines, not matter the individual circumstances.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Typical narrow sightedness policies that lump everyone into the same pot and will never consider anything outside the guidelines, not matter the individual circumstances.


When I call them to talk about it, they talk down to me like a dead-beat dad and it makes me so mad, esp after they have penalized me for being disabled!! I have done so much to be a good dad. My wife and I wear raggedy clothes etc...to make sure the kids have nice things they deserve.

Anyway, I am done being negative, I need to smoke some BBK and see if I can fix these issues myself and get my gas turned back on!! 

Wish me luck....lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

good luck brother


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Help on my thread to put up Pic's Pls....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

i have an old friend who was arrested for back child support, in indiana, charged with a felony, did time, now can not get a good job because he has the felony. that makes no sense to me. how can he pay for 5 kids now?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

bassman, can you put a pic up of the broken gas pipe? the more angles the better. if it looks like i can help out i will. i know a thing or 2, and im licensed and bonded


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2011)

Genuity, how you liking not having to cool your room? Can't wait to see it up and running it already looks good.

I'm from philly...twenty something years ago. Used to screw my girlfriend behind the cherry hill mall. My lady friend now is from toms river, she's only been here less than a year. I'm in florida, does that count as east coast?

And finally a happy two years to us, the best thread on RIU. For those lucky enough to have met other sixers, thanks for confirming the picture I have in my head of you guys, we are in person who we are on here. DST, thank you again for starting the thread, it is by far the best group of people on here. I'm sure we've all paid visits to other threads where there is nothing but flame throwing and bullshit talk and let's not forget the abundance of horrible advice. If I spray my plants with seven-up will it make them sparkly? Yes but you have to also do it with your lights on and lower them so they're nice and close to your plants. This is the place we all come to seek refuge from the craziness around us and to show with pride what we are doing and hopefully share and learn.

Merry and happy whatever to whatever you may believe or not believe. If nothing else the world does seem different around christmas, just a bit more human. If more of the world was like the six hundred it would be an all around better place.

Peace my brothers,
heads up


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

The world sux doesn't it!!! And it doesn't seem to be getting any better. May be when this new planet swings round next year and the aliens decide to pop over to check up on how their 2500 year old experiment is going, and discover that enlightening a dumb bunch of creatures was perhaps not their smartest move, lol, things maybe then will take a turn...who knows?? Yup, I have just been out for a beer with my mate the conspiracy theorist, haha.

Anyhoo, back on the land of green and sticky things, I have in the pipeline I hope (this time since I only managed to get 1 seed on my last blue pit attempt):
Kush Male x with the following:
Casey Jones
OG Kush
DOG Kush.

Hopefully get something worthwhile keeping from this lot. Still waiting to see if both DOGs (one is but not sure if it'll ripen in time) and OG is properly seeded, but the Casey is full on. Looks like I'll get a couple from her at least, lol.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

People just need to apply the same care they suddenly get at Xmas the whole year round HeadsUp, like you my man, paying it forward when you can!!!


Heads Up said:


> Genuity, how you liking not having to cool your room? Can't wait to see it up and running it already looks good.
> 
> I'm from philly...twenty something years ago. Used to screw my girlfriend behind the cherry hill mall. My lady friend now is from toms river, she's only been here less than a year. I'm in florida, does that count as east coast?
> 
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> bassman, can you put a pic up of the broken gas pipe? the more angles the better. if it looks like i can help out i will. i know a thing or 2, and im licensed and bonded


I think I might have mentioned to you before but I love your quote in your signature and it is oh so true.

What I really wanted to comment upon though was this, what you are offering strictly is exactly what makes this place special. Wishing you good karma for trying to help pay it forward. You gotta' love the six hundred and it's we the people that make it special.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

The big six really is a tight group. Ive made great friends, and learned some serious life lessons on here. I just got a holiday card from a club member today, its on the side of the fridge now (thanks buddy). I love meeting growers that i respect, and if i can help one out with some blood sweat and elbow grease, its all cool in the pool.

edit-yeah i remember you mentioning my sig before headsup, I love electricity and reading HST. That quote is a classic. He was a great mind.....a fucked up great mind, but a great mind none the less.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

I fixed the water heater issue...I traced down the faulty pipe that goes underground, and it leads no where...lol. The other side of the T is going to all appliances. Ill take a few pics of the pipe right now...Thanx Seedless!!
I might not need any help after all though, we will see.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I fixed the water heater issue...I traced down the faulty pipe that goes underground, and it leads no where...lol. The other side of the T is going to all appliances. Ill take a few pics of the pipe right now...Thanx Seedless!!
> I might not need any help after all though, we will see.



If not cool, but if you do, dont hesitate because I will be down that way.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

Heres pics after I attempted repairs.......


I raised the roof jack 2.5" and sealed it with roof repair tar. I took the 5 legged cone over water heater exhaust and stood the legs up tall as indicated by PG&E dick-head.

The gas line I pulled it out of the ground and bypassed it and reconnected just the flexi-line to the supply and cant test for leaks as it is off, but I hope it will pass the inspection. They said to me that they cannot come out till tomorrow to inspect it...PRICKS!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

I really appreciate the offer bro, that means alot!!

I still have to cut some vents into my heater door to satisfy that issue and put some louvered vents in there with a filter......


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

bassman-Looks good. Did you use a sealant with PTFE on the threads? If they cant come till tommorow that should give any sealant time to set.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

I used teflon tape ..the yellow one, do I need something else?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

I just watched a movie called "Sympathy for Delicious" about a DJ in a wheelchair that discovers he has healing powers. Didnt sound to good from the description, but the cast was too good to pass up. Really good movie, left a big grin on my face at the end. No weed refrences or anything, just a good movie.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I just watched a movie called "Sympathy for Delicious" about a DJ in a wheelchair that discovers he has healing powers. Didnt sound to good from the description, but the cast was too good to pass up. Really good movie, left a big grin on my face at the end. No weed refrences or anything, just a good movie.


Did you watch on tv, dvd or net?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 22, 2011)

nope, the yellow teflon will do the trick. I prefer the sealants in a can. The teflon tape cant fill every nook and cranny, but if the pipe isnt filled with pock marks your fine. I worked with pipe ALOT on the oil rig, and all that stuff is beat by the salty air, so the liquid/gel form worked best out there. good luck on the inspection.

edit-I watched the flick on TMC ch.554, Ive got directv.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> nope, the yellow teflon will do the trick. I prefer the sealants in a can. The teflon tape cant fill every nook and cranny, but if the pipe isnt filled with pock marks your fine. I worked with pipe ALOT on the oil rig, and all that stuff is beat by the salty air, so the liquid/gel form worked best out there. good luck on the inspection.


Thanx, the wife called them and yelled at them about taking so long to come back out. I hope they dont come out pissed and make more trouble for us now!
We have lots of other issues they can call us on.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 22, 2011)

My SLH, just taken a few moments ago


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

the pic was taken a few moments ago yeah? How long she got left socaliboy?


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> the pic was taken a few moments ago yeah? How long she got left socaliboy?


Another 5 weeks, coming close to end of week 5 12/12 now..have been quite impressed with the trichome production so early on, was producing in like early week 3 lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to get my roger 600 watter image in my sig, and not just text to lead to the image when clicked on?

I have tried all the different ways from photobucket and from my desktop as well


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

socaliboy said:


> My SLH, just taken a few moments ago


5 weeks left, they are gonna be huge Socaliboy!!


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Got to my albums, there is an album in there with the image, if you copy that and paste it into your sig it should work.....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Got to my albums, there is an album in there with the image, if you copy that and paste it into your sig it should work.....


Ill try that


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Two years old! Happy Birthday 600! No place I'd rather be and proud to be a part of. You'll never strip me of my Roger Watters patch! You'll have to see me dead first.


You'll get my Roger Watters after I've gone to that Great Gig In The Sky...

Happy b-day to the 600, and long may she reign!

[video=youtube_share;wjfc92xm7RE]http://youtu.be/wjfc92xm7RE[/video]
[video=youtube_share;lBabMxnFQsQ]http://youtu.be/lBabMxnFQsQ[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2011)

I finally got the Roger on my sig...yeahhhh!!

Thanx DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 22, 2011)

Still kicking the good vibes like nobodies buiz in the 6 after 2 years  Happy B-lated B-day 600 bros. I kinda feel bad about being such a slacker over here lately lol. Well my friends i have gotten back to the indoor and the cave is nearly back to its old glory. That chill time was much needed for this badman. It really sucks not being legal and having to watch your back, what you say in front of who. Shizz bugs me out sometimes  

Well i got after it pretty good today. I did not take any pics just yet as theres really not much pron to show off. I got all the walls framed up and re routed some ducting. Just got to sheeth the studded walls and put up the lights and panda film. So far ive got seedlings vegging under the T8 floro hood and are nearly ready for some 600 love  Peace 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> Glad you're back. I can take down this wanted poster
> 
> ...



Haha nice one cof  iv yet to try those.


Happy bday 600!!!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 22, 2011)

Lmfao 




----------------------------------------------------------------------
;
;;



frogger face nigguhs


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, now that you guys are on my mind *ya, like growin is ever NOT on my mind* I guess I will post.

First, HAPPY BIRTHDAY 6'ers! I know I have only been around a short time, but you guys have made me feel welcomed and at home... you are str8 up pham... and much appreciated. I wasn't even here more than a few weeks, and felt compelled to help out "full of purple" when his light went out... just because I feel like if I had a serious issue like that, and was stuck, I feel like I could turn to you guys for a quick bail out / solution. The amount of knowledge and experience to be had in this thread alone is incredible... and compared to others... well... if you do move... server or whatever... I am goin with ya'all. Anyways, enough of the mush... on to the pot!

So today was an interesting day... I had my old friend Waldo stop bye with his wife and kid... he is the one selling the phototron. Was hoping that he would see what I was working with, and feel compelled to let me start using it, and let me pay for it after my first wave harvest (expected in a month or so)... well... no such luck. It was good kickin it with him tho... and he is gonna try to hold it... unless he can sell it for $300 on Craigslist, I can get it when I get the $250 together. I have known this guy for almost 8 years, and I let him hold 1/2 lb of hash back in the day... for almost 6 months before I hit him up for it... I guess I expected more from him. 

Well while kickin it with him... my little brother Kayne comes over with his buddy. Kayne was introduced to me by Waldo, at an Ekoostik Hookah weekend @ Nelson Ledges Quarry Park, where Camp UnderDog originated. Anyways... they are not quite on the best terms, because Kayne is a 20 yr old Deadhead that has travelled the country on his wits alone, and Waldo is a 25 yr old Deadbeat... who resents that Kayne slept with his wife before they were together. Anyways, Kayne kinda knew what I was tryin to do with Waldo... and when he heard Waldo wouldn't let me use the 'tron, he straight up put Waldo on blast! LMSAO... it was sooo funny. Cuz it wasn't harshly... we were all blazin some Blue Dream... and when Waldo went to hit it, Kayne was like... hold up bro... throw down 5 on this bowl... Waldo was like what? Kayne was like ya... cuz you aint actin phamily no more... you don't look out for anyone but yourself. Waldo got this look of realization, and that was it... as far as it had to go. Waldo went to give the 5, and Kayne was like, no man... I can't tax pham... just makin a point. Passed him the bowl... it was over. 

Just got a call before this post... Waldo is gonna check with his grandpa? the guy who's 'tron it REALLY is, and see if he is pressed for the money. If not, then we can work somethin' out.

I just love the way things happen. Once Waldo left, got online and started looking for a 600 for my lil bro... and semi sorta planning his soon to be 16 plant 12/12 scrog? (with the low netting, and training them? is that the right term?) that is gonna be an 6' length, 4-5 ft deep, 5 foot tall box grow. it's gonna be interesting... I am still trying to figure out a few things. it will probably be a 1200w (dual 600 inline aircooled) unit by the time full flower comes around... but I am excited about that one. He has 16 clones (PK Kush) he is inheriting in the next few days. So I am going to be a bit busy over there "consulting" and "constructing" and just gettin stoned as fuck. That kid makes me proud... in so many ways he has been my protege and has always surpassed me... can't wait to see what we can get set up over there.

So ya... now my questions.

I generally just use whatever... but this is his first grow... he is getting 16 clones, in soil (standard flowering tray clones) that will need to be transplanted fairly quickly into their final pots. He just won't have the experience for transplanting and all... and he lives in a commune with 16-20 others (wait till you see this... it's gonna blow your minds). So... with let's say... 12-14 plants in that area (because I am totally gettin a few of those clones) what pot size should I recommend, and what soil / medium, and nutrient setup would be easiest for a first time grower? He will have me looking over his shoulder a little bit... but basically I am gettin him set up, coaching a bit, and walking away from that one. I want something that will be be too simple for him to fuck up... but good enough that his grow will surpass mine.

So... what medium / nutrient setup would be easiest for a first time grower under a 600 (or 2) in a 6' (maybe even 8') x 5 deep and ultimately 5' tall space? size of pot? I already know many of you use smart pots... and I am pushing him that way... think 5 gallons would be too big? Ugh... I am rambling... trying to figure this out even as I type. Fuck, just thinking about it, I know I am about to inherit 4 of those clones now... and I just planted a VooDoo today... it's gonna get tight in there. Think I will keep one or two in smaller pots until UnderDog and Miss Anonymous finish... 

Ok, enough rambling... no pics today... too stoned to fuck with that camera, and it is 45 minutes after lights out... so outside my 30 minute window... (I only use 11.5hrs light... my cheap ass timer has like a 5-15 minute sway... so cut down my light time just to make sure...)


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Still kicking the good vibes like nobodies buiz in the 6 after 2 years  Happy B-lated B-day 600 bros. I kinda feel bad about being such a slacker over here lately lol. Well my friends i have gotten back to the indoor and the cave is nearly back to its old glory. That chill time was much needed for this badman. It really sucks not being legal and having to watch your back, what you say in front of who. Shizz bugs me out sometimes
> 
> Well i got after it pretty good today. I did not take any pics just yet as theres really not much pron to show off. I got all the walls framed up and re routed some ducting. Just got to sheeth the studded walls and put up the lights and panda film. So far ive got seedlings vegging under the T8 floro hood and are nearly ready for some 600 love  Peace 1BMM


I've found that the best friendships are the ones that can endure separation and take off right where things were left off without a flinch. I've also found that they're rare. Can't wait to see what you and whodat have in store for us. Welcome back guys. Hey whodat, any ideas how long your hiatus is going to be?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Camp UD, funny story, thanks for sharing that. Your little bro sounds real cool and level headed. I'd say 5 gallon would be too big for what your talking. Mine are a bit over that and I can fit 9 Max in my 3'4" squared. I'd say 3 gallonish. Not sure what to advise for medium. There's a few good options depending on what you want to put into it. Probably a good pre mix soil is what your looking for but you might want to consider what type of nutes your going to use. Synthetic or organic, because you can start with either or for premixes but then you will be feeding on top and the two don't play well together. If your trying to go organic and you buy a mix with slow release synthetic in it, you'll just kill the living culture in your organic nutrients and what your working for. Same thing the other way around with an organic mix and synthetic nutes added later. I think with organics it would be harder to overfeed and burn but because it's organic it breaks down slower and is processed slower, so it's slower to respond. 

I think once you figure that out you'll divide your choices.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> I've found that the best friendships are the ones that can endure separation and take off right where things were left off without a flinch. I've also found that they're rare. Can't wait to see what you and whodat have in store for us. Welcome back guys. Hey whodat, any ideas how long your hiatus is going to be?


This is so true. I am fortunate enough to have one such friendship with a dude that I met the summer before high school. We started hanging out and skating together and that evolved into dirt bikes and cars. We don't live right near each other anymore and have both married and started families so we don't see each other very often anymore. Every once in a while one of us will call the other out of the blue to catch up and it's like we just talked yesterday. Even more rare is when we get together but that too is like we just rode (or whatever it is we decide to do like guns, R/C Planes and Helis, etc) together yesterday. I didn't realize it when I met him but I think we'll end up being friends until the end. He was best man in my wedding and vice versa and by pure coincidence, our kids are fairly close in age. My oldest is a little older than his and my youngest is a little younger than his.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey DST, hit me up and I'll walk you through the vertical mover deal. I have tried a few different options and figured what works and what doesn't so I can help keep you from wasting money on something that will fail eventually.

I don't remember which of you clowns suggested checking out DJ equipment but you are on the right track for a very simple and inexpensive light mover so, GOOD ON YA!  I have a vertical mover that uses a 1RPM motor form DJ lighting equipment and I ran it for a couple of months without fail. I don't have it set up right now because I don't need it with the current setup but it goes together in about 20 minutes or so, is dead silent and should work almost indefinitely. I don't remember what the motor sells for but the rest of the parts can be picked from a hardware store for under $30 all in.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright troop's! I'm totally snookered trying to put up my pic's now ??? I Know there was a change but i was still able to just copy from my Allbum's ? Any help ? Jig told me to do something in computer talk that i dont understand lol. I'll try again.

http://





" Viola " ?????? WTF ?????? Anyway on with the show 
That's a group shot and How my tent look's now after all the moving ect.....................................................lol

http://





DOG Kush
http://





DOG Kush
http://





Livers/Blues
http://





Cherry Cheese x Liver's
http://





Liver's/Blue's


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Dec 22, 2011)

U bet, real friends are just that, real...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2011)

A good friend is one who will bail you out of jail.
A better friend is with you and says, "man, did we fuck up."
we have both in the 600.


cof


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 22, 2011)

Day 39 of flower watch your eyes XXX bud porn coming your way. Hope everyone enjoys these sexy ladies. Stay Lit!!!View attachment 1950122View attachment 1950126View attachment 1950128View attachment 1950129


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright troop's! I'm totally snookered trying to put up my pic's now ??? I Know there was a change but i was still able to just copy from my Allbum's ? Any help ? Jig told me to do something in computer talk that i dont understand lol. I'll try again.
> 
> http://
> 
> ...


Damn they are frosty mamas there!!! Beautiful plants!!! +REP! I need to win the Xmas Contest, I keep seeing these insane Dogs everywhere!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

cindyguygrower said:


> alright troop's! I'm totally snookered trying to put up my pic's now ??? I know there was a change but i was still able to just copy from my allbum's ? Any help ? Jig told me to do something in computer talk that i dont understand lol. I'll try again.
> 
> http://
> 
> ...


i love you cindy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> Day 39 of flower watch your eyes XXX bud porn coming your way. Hope everyone enjoys these sexy ladies. Stay Lit!!!View attachment 1950122View attachment 1950126View attachment 1950128View attachment 1950129


oh God i love you 58vw


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank's for the Rep. BKB

And the Love mysunnyboy! ' Love the user name  '


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 22, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> oh God i love you 58vw


LOL thanks bro much appreciated shits looking like some firery dank


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 22, 2011)

Where do I get me some dog kush? Shit looks bomb!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Really nice cindy, they look great. 



Dezracer said:


> Hey DST, hit me up and I'll walk you through the vertical mover deal. I have tried a few different options and figured what works and what doesn't so I can help keep you from wasting money on something that will fail eventually.
> 
> I don't remember which of you clowns suggested checking out DJ equipment but you are on the right track for a very simple and inexpensive light mover so, GOOD ON YA!  I have a vertical mover that uses a 1RPM motor form DJ lighting equipment and I ran it for a couple of months without fail. I don't have it set up right now because I don't need it with the current setup but it goes together in about 20 minutes or so, is dead silent and should work almost indefinitely. I don't remember what the motor sells for but the rest of the parts can be picked from a hardware store for under $30 all in.


 Ha, ha. This clown brought up stage lighting, and I even tried looking for a bit but it was still large stage stuff for heavy equipment. Never thought of DJ equipment. What a team!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Where do I get me some dog kush? Shit looks bomb!


You can find them only here
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique

Breeders Boutique
Home > Breeders Boutique





Breeders Boutique brings products to you from a group of growers and breeders from across the World. The collective of growers that Breeders Boutique has tapped into enables us to bring you previously unavailable hybrid crosses developed by people who are in love with the beautiful Marijuana plant and the many varieties and sub species that is represents. After many years of growing, smoking, and consuming marijuana for recreational and medicinal purposes, the grow collective decided it was time to release some of the best herb they had come across, but with their own special twist of course. Their love of growing Marijuana is equal if not more than their love of consuming it and Breeders Boutique are honoured to be able to share this passion with you. The collective is a group of growers that are spread throughout the world and have come together to share their genetics, enabling you to have the pick of the choice strains that they have collected over the years, and in some cases genetics that were previously restricted to particular geographical areas and elite clone only groups. The collective is a mix of growers that grow for both medical and recreational Marijuana purposes. We believe that Marijuana should be available to all who wish to benefit from its amazing properties. To find out more information about the properties and medical benefits please have a look at our product information for more details. 


 Select Currency:
 




Deep Blue F3


£29.99



Deep Psychosis F3


£29.99



Dog Kush S1


£49.99


 
DPQ F2


£29.99



Engineers Dream F2


£29.99



Psycho Killer F2


£29.99


 
cof
 


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

Im going to stand outside with a bunch of left over wrapping paper and make a sign that says...."Will Wrap Gifts for Dog Donations" 
Once I get the chee$e there are sweet freebies too when you buy them!!!

Will there ever be Dog Regs??

Peace
BKB


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2011)

if you can fit a pulley wheel to this




<<did not find what the lift was but,it might work.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You can find them only here
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
> 
> Breeders Boutique
> ...


Thanks cof!!


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Morning 600'er, up getting ready to fly off this morning so just a quick visit to say hello!!! And to wish you all the best for Xmas.

BKB, I just pollenates a DOG with some Kush male so hopping to get some regular offspring from this.

HAVE A GREAT ONE EVERYBODY.

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Im going to stand outside with a bunch of left over wrapping paper and make a sign that says...."Will Wrap Gifts for Dog Donations"
> Once I get the chee$e there are sweet freebies too when you buy them!!!
> 
> Will there ever be Dog Regs??
> ...


Yer a fool, I already told you I had some for you...


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

BC.....a man who dioesn't mix his words, hehehehe.....yeh BKB, yer a tool, I mean fool....lol.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol. too funny. Have a great trip DST. Happy holidays to you and yours and hoping you have the best of times.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

DST said:


> BC.....a man who dioesn't mix his words, hehehehe.....yeh BKB, yer a tool, I mean fool....lol.


Man slang just doesnt sound right on the computer, lol.

But I told him a long time ago I already had some DOG, and he could grow it if he wanted  lol

guess maybe he forgot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2011)

He got stoned and he missed it


[video=youtube_share;9Bor5z6RuQ4]http://youtu.be/9Bor5z6RuQ4[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Man slang just doesnt sound right on the computer, lol.
> 
> But I told him a long time ago I already had some DOG, and he could grow it if he wanted  lol
> 
> guess maybe he forgot.


It never helps that 99.99% the time I am over your house I am wasted off my ass! I have seen your seed collection and sifting through hundreds of different seeds, its hard for me to remember what you do and dont have...I do know you have Cougars and Grape Kush but after those I am lost! 

The Dog wrapped up in a pretty gift box for Xmas would be nice!!!!! 

I do remember you coming over my house today and dropping a towel rack on my Cougar, leaving your half full Coffee Cup and a real nice sand blasted MJ Jar!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> It never helps that 99.99% the time I am over your house I am wasted off my ass! I have seen your seed collection and sifting through hundreds of different seeds, its hard for me to remember what you do and dont have...I do know you have Cougars and Grape Kush but after those I am lost!
> 
> The Dog wrapped up in a pretty gift box for Xmas would be nice!!!!!
> 
> ...


iwas on another planet earlier. Or a different consciousness at least.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2011)

Just sayin....

[video=youtube;Nti08LWtxJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nti08LWtxJI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2011)

This is more like it....

[video=youtube;iOkPaSwXC6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iOkPaSwXC6s[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Just sayin....
> 
> [video=youtube;Nti08LWtxJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nti08LWtxJI&amp;feature=related[/video]


I always feel like Abbott when someone is trying to explain cricket to me.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

I went xmas shopping 2nite after a beer and a joint....seemed like we were looking at Nintendo games for 3 hrs...lol
Nite 600 and a late happy b-day as well!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I always feel like Abbott when someone is trying to explain cricket to me.


NOW MY DAY IS COMPLETE. A random cricket mention!!!!! Don't worry Doobie... I'll explain it to you, lol. It's simple really 

Damn you guys talk a lot. Nice bud pron from the crew.

I gotta say, one nice thing about staying in a flat in london is the courtyards. Out yer back window you look into everyone elses back window. And my mate has some lovely neighbors, hehehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

Who's the bowler?

Glad you're having a good stay over there. 
Had GWS yet? (*Garden Withdrawal Syndrome)


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, exactly, who's the bowler. You already know cricket and you just messing with me, lol.

About the withdrawal (never knew how you spelt that)... I'm pretty much getting a fix everywhere I go. The friend I'm staying with just harvested, so there are jars and jars of weed for me to play with. I'm helping him dry and cure it properly... he'd never heard of that, haha. THen I went to another friends and he had a grow going on, so I got my mandatory HPS shine in my eyes. Smelled some lovely growing buds. Saw some in veg. GOt to look at seeds. And smoke the product.

It's great. I get all the plusses of growing, without the worry or work, hahaha. I don't even miss the cats that much as I got to pet some at the lovely place I visited. WHat more is there?

Not to be a downer or anything (really just part of life I guess) but a friend of mine just lost her mom. My friends only 29, so give a thought out this christmas time to Liz and her family. They will be one short at the dinner table.

Man... I can feel our 3rd year beginning nicely here in the 600. Awesome.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

Damn, sorry for your friend's loss.
You know how I feel about such things, and I'll be doing some meditating for her tonight. 

Regardé, cricket: I know about the bowler, and what a wicket is, and what a sticky wicket is, but that's *IT*.

It's like an alien event of mind-boggling proportions!
Madness, I tell you!
Madness!!


*edit:
I got the ceiling hook & pulley installed for my counter-weighted Cam-tar 5000 mk-II&#8482;. 
Just need to re-make a small wooden block that went missing so I don't damage the head stock when the arm assembly is clamped in place. 
But the pulley works real smooth, so all I need to do is test it out and adjust the counter-weight, and record a vid! 
I might even do it tonight before I go to sleep (by "tonight" I mean this moning, as it's now 3:35am here).
Learned a song I'd always meant to get around to learning, as it's a favorite, and usually a crowd-pleaser. 
Just a basic, but fun song by Queen. 
Will leave the reveal for when it's done & uploaded to youtube.
Yep, I feel it coming on.
Time to refuel-ify my brain and clamp the camera in place, daddy-o!
Will be back in two shakes of a lamb's tail, or as fast as you can say "Jack Rabbit Slim".
Toke... toke it up, man!


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2011)

I gave her a litre and a half of water the day b4 yesterday and she drunk it all up. You think i chopped too soon? On with the Pron'

Whole plant.






Various shots....
















It was a dream to grow and trim. I just love this plant and it can be bought from the link in my sig.......[/QUOTE]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2011)

Gad Dang i gotta get me some of that Dog mr west  i found myself trying to sniff the screen


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

Fantabulous Dog, Mr West!
I hope mine grows up to be big & strong like yours!

And now, presenting the international debut video utilizing my new & improved Cam-tar 5000 mk-II&#8482; camera mounting system....
... and a bong rip of C4/Casey to start off the festivities...

"Crazy Little Thing Called Love"
by Queen
(*feat. DoobieBrother on bass)

[video=youtube_share;PikTmpyrgVw]http://youtu.be/PikTmpyrgVw[/video]

*please forgive the mistakes, was just for fun and to test my counter-weighted pulley system for the camera mount.


----------



## zibra (Dec 23, 2011)

You are a one cool musician DOOB, love ur videos. And thank you for putting a smile on my face.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, zibra 
One of these I'll surprise everyone by doing a song with no mistakes. 
Until then, I appreciate it when anyone is willing to sit through the whole ordeal.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 23, 2011)

On the veg side had to fire up another light, got clones and clones of clones. I'll be repotting the best 4 bubblelicious and the best 4 critical+ x sensi star (man, that needs a better name, lol. The rest will remain in small pots and hopefully won't get too big) I'm going to flower pretty much all of this as soon as the flower side is emptied out.



Here's a peak at the bloom side, 9 big plants right now.



Bubblelicious, day 31




White Russian:





C+ x SS:







I'm going to wait a little bit to submit my contest entries


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

Good morning everyone. 

Hey Jig, really glad you guys are having a great time living your dreams. My wife and I talk about living abroad in the future quite a bit. The actuality of it seems to be more feasible these days but still a few years away. Have another great day man. 

Westy [cursor blinks and blinks while trying to think of what to say], I don't know what to say. Somebody's gonna get bit. 

I will be enjoying my day doing some sort of horticulture activity. Planting is definitely on the list. I'm thinking Casey Jones and Bleeseberry and maybe another Dog X Extrema or two. I'm also thinking of potting up if I can get a hold of the pots. I've also been really enjoying the buzz I've had on from sample buds of my Caliband while on the 600 this morning so I think she may be coming down today. Really! I think I mean it this time. lol 

Cheers everyone.


----------



## zibra (Dec 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, zibra
> One of these I'll surprise everyone by doing a song with no mistakes.
> Until then, I appreciate it when anyone is willing to sit through the whole ordeal.


In my book you rock man. It's a dream of mine to jam with a band BUT I can't freakin play shit. I was told for so many years I would be a great guitar player cuz I have long fingers, LOL...but I used them to find G-SPOTS. I'm fucking getting myself a guitar today!!!!


----------



## zibra (Dec 23, 2011)

shut out to shnkrmn, I dig ur grow room and ur grow. nice


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 23, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> A good friend is one who will bail you out of jail.
> A better friend is with you and says, "man, did we fuck up."
> we have both in the 600.
> 
> ...


LOVE IT! absolutely


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fantabulous Dog, Mr West!
> I hope mine grows up to be big & strong like yours!
> 
> And now, presenting the international debut video utilizing my new & improved Cam-tar 5000 mk-II&#8482; camera mounting system....
> ...



facebooked


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;YbFJyfSFJVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbFJyfSFJVA[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Doobie. Just got to watch your vid. Crazy man!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2011)

So i managed to getmy Pic's up at-last lastnight. Thank's for the Help " jig,"


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie. Just got to watch your vid. Crazy man!


I hope he does a Kiss song soon so I can see Doob in some platforms and a painted Kiss face! Good work Doob


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 23, 2011)

From UnderDog to WonderDog... an update on my nasty bitch...


Well, here she is... UnderDog. I moved her more under the light... and tied everything out... for good light penetration. I figure she is flowering, so she needs it more than the others that are still sprouting and vegging. she takes up almost 1/2 the tent... The first pic is as much as I could get in the frame with the space allowed. She is filling in really nice. Day 31 Flower.

Quick Shots of Miss Anonymous. Who knows what's going on with her. Seems all her hairs are wilting, and she is frosting a bit more... I am holding out patience for her.


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2011)

Mr West that DOG kush you have there is just amazing!, i can't wait to try it. 

i have a plant that is about 12 inches tall and due to flower soon. that strain responds well to topping i can see, i'll clone the top and keep it as a mum for a future grow.




personally i've been busy whipping up a storm with some og 18# popcorn, its the only kush i've had so i cant wait to try some extra special dankness

it was my first time and i didn't have the correct tools so it was a messy job. i just smoked some and i can't get up off my ass to get a drink so it works atleast.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

well I have never really topped b4, but I will need to with these sativas for sure, wish me luck....


----------



## zibra (Dec 23, 2011)

DOOBIEEEEE where are you???? I'm going to Guitar Center to get myself a guitar but I don't know what to get any suggestions, LOL. I want an amp too....How about a BONGO??? those are pretty cool 2.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 23, 2011)

*BONG* hits in the *HOOD*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, zibra.
If you're asking about 6-string guitars, you'd better ask someone who knows their stuff with them.
Any advice I'd have on it would be suspect.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 23, 2011)

zibra said:


> DOOBIEEEEE where are you???? I'm going to Guitar Center to get myself a guitar but I don't know what to get any suggestions, LOL. I want an amp too....How about a BONGO??? those are pretty cool 2.


Depends on what style of music you wanna play? Blues/rock/country/jazz= Fender Strat. Metal/rock/heavy blues= Les Paul. Or if you like Pointy guitars with lots of Bells and Whistles go with an Ibanez or Schecter. I like Pointy guitars myself  Just remember just because it is expensive doesn't make it better. I own some very expensive guitars but my all time favorite is still my $200.00 Ibanez I bought in 1984.

Let me know if you need any help deciding.

My Babies


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

So I noticed Clonex Gel is harmful is absorbed through skin after I was soaked in it.
What can happen from it getting into you, does anyone know?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So I noticed Clonex Gel is harmful is absorbed through skin after I was soaked in it.
> What can happen from it getting into you, does anyone know?


You may grow a pair of Tits?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope not...lol


Always an issue...Turns out the tote I used for cloner has a crack and got the carpet soaked and the bathroom floor before I realized what happened.


----------



## zibra (Dec 23, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Depends on what style of music you wanna play? Blues/rock/country/jazz= Fender Strat. Metal/rock/heavy blues= Les Paul. Or if you like Pointy guitars with lots of Bells and Whistles go with an Ibanez or Schecter. I like Pointy guitars myself  Just remember just because it is expensive doesn't make it better. I own some very expensive guitars but my all time favorite is still my $200.00 Ibanez I bought in 1984.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help deciding.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks man. I'll post a picture before I buy. Thanks a million.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Doobie and Jig. Do you think maybe we found a fourth?


----------



## zibra (Dec 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, zibra.
> If you're asking about 6-string guitars, you'd better ask someone who knows their stuff with them.
> An advice I'd have on it would be suspect.


thanks man. got it!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

zibra said:


> Wow thanks man. I'll post a picture before I buy. Thanks a million.


 I agree with wormdrive, if this is your first instrument don't spend a lot of money. There's nothing wrong with Asian or S. American copies. There's also good starter kits out there for a couple hundred bucks as well. 

Ok, announcement. I just harvested Dirty Heri 2 and had an encounter with her scissor hash and I'm having a hard time hanging on and staying focused. It's making reading and typing really hard so more pictures would be very helpful. 

THanks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Depends on what style of music you wanna play? Blues/rock/country/jazz= Fender Strat. Metal/rock/heavy blues= Les Paul. Or if you like Pointy guitars with lots of Bells and Whistles go with an Ibanez or Schecter. I like Pointy guitars myself  Just remember just because it is expensive doesn't make it better. I own some very expensive guitars but my all time favorite is still my $200.00 Ibanez I bought in 1984.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help deciding.
> 
> ...


What he said! 
I'm... ummm... "thrifty" when it comes to my bass guitar selection.
Okay, I'm a cheap-ass bastard when it comes to bidding a fond farewell to my money, so I make it count like an abacus in the hands of a 9-year old math wiz in China. 
Set a limit as to what you'll pay for something is always a good idea. 
And then try to spend $100 less than that.
Check your local craigslist for "hot" deals, too (literally & figuratively: best to get the numbers from it and run it through the police to make sure it's not been reported stolen, if such things bother you).
But mostly, get the guitar in your hands and strum & pluck the strings and feel the neck in your hands to make sure it feels "right" to you.
You'll know it when it's strapped on, and don't be afraid to make them let you try a bunch of guitars if you buy at guitar center.
Even if it's among the same brand & model of guitar: there are slight differences in every guitar, just like snowflakes. 
I'm sure jigfresh & duchieman & bilcollector & others would have some stuff to add, too, as I'm more of a musical dilettente than anything, so far.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ok, announcement. I just harvested Dirty Heri 2 and had an encounter with her scissor hash and I'm having a hard time hanging on and staying focused. It's making reading and typing really hard so more pictures would be very helpful.
> 
> THanks.


These should straighten you out:


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 23, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> What he said!
> I'm... ummm... "thrifty" when it comes to my bass guitar selection.
> Okay, I'm an cheap-ass bastard when it comes to bidding a fond farewell to my money, so I make it count like and abacus in the hands of a 9-year old math wiz in China.
> Set a limit as to what you'll pay for something is always a good idea.
> ...


Exactly!!

And always remember, never ever ever ever play "Stairway to Heaven" at Guitar Center.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;QgFUiJ-Yuio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgFUiJ-Yuio&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

PG&E came out and the water heater still failed!!

It isnt venting for some reason and is spilling co2 and he tagged it again, but we have a stove and heater now at least.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 23, 2011)

thought it was cool... posted it for you guys


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> PG&E came out and the water heater still failed!!
> 
> It isnt venting for some reason and is spilling co2 and he tagged it again, but we have a stove and heater now at least.


Bastards!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> PG&E came out and the water heater still failed!!
> 
> It isnt venting for some reason and is spilling co2 and he tagged it again, but we have a stove and heater now at least.


Vent that shit into your box!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Vent that shit into your box!


I know right. 

We had roof replaced 5 yrs ago. They fucked up all the roof jacks and the heater didnt work and had to replace exhaust, guess they fucked up the water heater one too. I wonder if this is why my daughter has a brain tumor??? Her room is on same wall as water heater and we have dry-rot........


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> And always remember, never ever ever ever play "Stairway to Heaven" at Guitar Center.


 Hilarious. And very good advice actually.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So I noticed Clonex Gel is harmful is absorbed through skin after I was soaked in it.
> What can happen from it getting into you, does anyone know?


According to the good folks at the EPA, you should be okay.

The main ingredient is indole-3-butyric acid (*IBA*):

_**from the EPA R.E.D. on it (Reregistration Elegibilty Document*_)
*http://www.epa.gov/oppsrrd1/REDs/factsheets/2330fact.pdf*


*Toxicity*
All generic toxicology data requirements have been waived for IBA. 
The registered uses result in very low exposure to workers and negligible residues on crops. Products are formulated with very low percentages of IBA (0.0004 to 4.5%) and are applied at ultra-low rates (7 mg IBA/acre). 
Formulated products generally are of low toxicity. Additionally, IBA is metabolized to 3-indole acetic acid which is a common metabolite in tryptophan (an amino acid) metabolism in humans. 

*Occupational Exposure*
People may be exposed to IBA during mixing, loading and application activities. However, IBA is of low toxicity and is applied at extremely low rates, so exposure data have not been required. 
EPA has no significant exposure concerns other than protecting the eyes of mixers, loaders and applicators. 
Thus, IBA products in ToxicityCategory II for primary eye irritation must bear appropriate label precautions, including a requirement that applicators wear protective eyewear (goggles, face shield, or safety glasses). 

*Human Risk Assessment*
The Agency believes the potential risks to humans from occupational and dietary exposure to IBA are negligible.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanx Doob!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> View attachment 1951835thought it was cool... posted it for you guys


I agree....Let's blow it up








cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

*


wormdrive66 said:



Exactly!!

And always remember, never ever ever ever play "Stairway to Heaven" at Guitar Center.

Click to expand...

*


duchieman said:


> Hilarious. And very good advice actually.


Unless you play it twice as hard as a Ramone, and end the song like Townsend before asking for the next axe to grind. 
They like that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

And wear a HUGE Texas-sized metal belt buckle with all kinds of edges & burrs, and make sure to keep your shirt tucked in.
And clip a wad of keys to a front belt loop, too.


When you're done, hand them a bill for distressing their guitars for them, and thusly driving up the cost!
I never understood the whole "relicing" aspect of new guitars made to look old, but to each their own.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, so I smashed the glass on the dozen Honey Garlic Rescue Wings in the fridge, which gave me the ability to concoct a pot of stabilizing Java sooo, I was able to post these. 

Dirty Heri 2











This one is going into a "NO SHARE" jar. Unless of course one of you happened to land on my doorstep.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll be there at 4:20 !
I wish.. 
Glad you got stabilized long enough to post the pics!
Good looking, frosty shtuff!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2011)

duchie

She's beautiful...which is well displayed by your photographic skills.

this one deserves a bump







cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know Doobie. My wife keeps telling me we're winning the 50 million tonight so I may be calling you in the morning. In the meantime, I'm going to take Calibands last photos and she's coming down tonight too. Wow, 2 plants on the same day. That's new.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont get it?
PG&E came out and says that exhaust gases are still spilling out at the water heater side entrance to the exhaust and it blew out his match. I have tested it and it pulls the flame into the vent not blows it out. The roof jack has noxious gas pouring out like it should. This is observed by heat smell and it blows out the lighter. They seem to have purposefully red-tagged us for no reason. My wife doesnt believe me that it works right, because she thinks I dont know how to fix it and want to shut her up. This has me pissed....


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 23, 2011)

how do you blow up pics?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

_*Anyone heard of a strain called Gurple??*_
It is a Cali clone only I think, but not sure

I have heard 3 different lineages for it
GDP x BC GOD BUD

Mazar I Sharif x Purple Kush

and

Grape Ape x Purple Kush

I guess as long as it turns out good who cares right??? Wrong, I am a specs whore, and I have to know for some reason...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

I topped my plants by basically chopping off the top third of the plant and making them into clones


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 23, 2011)

speaking of pg&e dreeding getting my bill running a 6 and 1k watt light 8 inch fan dehumidifier wall mount fan heater and a t5 fuck ...i heard it like 150 to 175 a month to run a thousand watt and like 25 to 30 a month for a 600 might be swappin my 1k for couple more six hundreds not shure going to do some math on kw per hour charges and what i am pulling


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

If a 600 is $30 a month then a 1000 would be around $50 a month


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2011)

Yo Zibra... if I were you I'd get a Squire. They are made by fender, look like strats and cost about 200 bills. When buying an amp, don't get something too big, you won't play it as often. Get something like either a 15-20 watt solid state, or a 5-10 watt tube amp. Tube amps are more old school... but solid states have tons of cool electronics they have on them.

I have the Fender Super Champ XD and recommend it highly. DOn't know if you wanna spend that much but they are nice. You also might want to check craigslist. Guitar center is great, but I've found some excellent stuff used.

Hope you get something you like.

OH... one more thing. You might want to just wait till Monday and hook up some after christmas sales.

Can you tell I like saving money, lol

EDIT: aside from a guitar and amp, you will need a guitar strap to hold it up, some pics (get a couple differnt thickness ones to see what you like), an extra pair of strings (or two)... for string buy Super Slinky's. You can get different ones later if you choose but that would be good to start with. You also will want a guitar stand. Lastly a cable to hook the guitar to the amp. Buy the cheap one, you don't need the fucking gold plated shit with goat hair covering, lol. And might as well pick up a little pulley thing to put stings on with (they will know what you mean at GC). And you also might want to buy a tuner.

I'm stoked for you bro. Music is a wonderful thing.

This is my stuff from back in the day.
[youtube]clLDIr7yNMU[/youtube]

Oh yeah, and if you get to practicing you might even get to join the 600 band, haha. Just don't mess with the Triangle. That's DST's instrument. He's very sensitive about it.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all. Top photo I just entered in the Photo Contest. The other two are for here. 

Caliband day 67 12/12



View attachment 1952123





​


----------



## placebofan6 (Dec 23, 2011)

beautiful beautiful


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> ...Oh yeah, and if you get to practicing you might even get to join the 600 band, haha. Just don't mess with the Triangle. That's DST's instrument. He's very sensitive about it.


I'm thinking of writing a 30-minute Concerto for the triangle in Gmin7, just for D 


*edit:
Nahhh... on second thought: I'd use Gmaj7, as Gmin7 is too much of a downer key...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

my clones in my new cloner


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

found some one on craiglist trying to trade a six string ibanez for a joint today


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> found some one on craiglist trying to trade a six string ibanez for a joint today


Id give up a joint for that!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 23, 2011)

Friday Night PrOn


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

Sweet!


[video=youtube;iyjpIZgM3go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyjpIZgM3go[/video]


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2011)

dam...............worm




banging canopy.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2011)

Amen to that brother, some nice looking specimen's too 
Gread job worm. Look's like you got it dilled in tight bro. What's the plats growing in ?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow Worm, very impressive FNp (Friday Night prOn)!!!

Here is my little Sour OG Coffee Can Grow, its my entry for the Coffee Can Grow Contest...

I got this clone from BC99 and it was just rooting and I threw into 12/12, she is small but stinks the most!

View attachment 1952480View attachment 1952478View attachment 1952481View attachment 1952479

Peace

BKB


----------



## zibra (Dec 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yo Zibra... if I were you I'd get a Squire. They are made by fender, look like strats and cost about 200 bills. When buying an amp, don't get something too big, you won't play it as often. Get something like either a 15-20 watt solid state, or a 5-10 watt tube amp. Tube amps are more old school... but solid states have tons of cool electronics they have on them.
> 
> I have the Fender Super Champ XD and recommend it highly. DOn't know if you wanna spend that much but they are nice. You also might want to check craigslist. Guitar center is great, but I've found some excellent stuff used.
> 
> ...


Oh man thank you so much for the great info. I am very humbled.....hahahaha 600 band? WOW...a rock star....WOW...I'm looking at Gibson Les Paul Studio "50's Tribute. This is it!!!!!!!!!!! zibra the guitarist..WOW
[video=youtube;LP_CBOnIPlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP_CBOnIPlk&amp;feature=related[/video]This is the type of music I dig. Thanks again.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Amen to that brother, some nice looking specimen's too
> Gread job worm. Look's like you got it dilled in tight bro. What's the plats growing in ?


2 gallon pots w/ soil/coco blend, H&G nutes

Thanks guys


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 24, 2011)

big chop tomorrow
stop by to check out pics then
heres some teasers i just snatched from that slut


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 24, 2011)

westy, that dog is inspiring.

worm, your room is a thing of beauty. thanks for the peek into that forest.

bassman, did the inspector use a meter when he found the co2? was it the same inspector that tagged you the first time? I hope they arent screwing you over, and are actually saving you in the long run.

I filled up half of my new flower room, the other half will get filled once the clones have rooted enough. These ladies that went in the tubes had roots that were 1-2 feet long (My #4 cut of the DOG has the most roots). So I hope I dont have too much root mass later, Jig mentioned how that can become an issue, so fingers crossed. The plants on the floor are just leftovers from the old setup which used rockwool. I will be putting 2 pipes (1 on each side of the room) where the floor plants are now. Im going to be trying the Sunleaves Grow Rocks because of the good review from shnkrmn. Hydroton is good, but everyone know the cleanup kinda sucks. This is a 1000w hortilux bulb right now, but I might switch to 2 600w bulbs, what about 2 600s with a 1000 in the middle. This never ends. So here are some pics.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Fri nite fellow 600 watters. Here's afew pics of my girls. 1st 2 are Double Dream 2nd 2 are Kaboom @ day 40 of flower. Bringing you some bud porn up front and in person. Stay Lit!!!

View attachment 1952737View attachment 1952738View attachment 1952739


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2011)

Stoked for you SS. That shit looks awesome.


----------



## zibra (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Good Morning guys...just wanted to make sure I did not talk shit last night since I was loaded, LOL. Gotta say u guys rock in my book.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome and Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2011)

Strictly, very nice job on your grow room, looking forward to seeing it in another six weeks.

Beautiful bud porn guys.

On a sadder note, what all are you guys going to be growing now that earth is in its last year of existence?

I transplanted my og18 clones into one gallon plastic grow bags, the order from michigan that was 'shipped' on the fifteenth still isn't here and they were starting to get root-bound in their party cups. I hope they arrive by monday, my herijuana and two kandy kush x chemD-og x purps? need transplanting.

So I got my bag of ExHale yesterday, three days after I ordered it from connecticut, and included were a few freebies, not bad for a twenty five dollar order. I got a beer can holder, eight one inch rockwool cubes and a small package of co2 producing thingys that go into your propagation dome for cuttings and seedlings. This product comes from a company called The Green Pad and finally a flyer for a thing called Heavy T's grow show, every wednesday 7-10 pst www.dufffreezone.com. Every caller receives a prize it says and prizes include nutes, light bulbs, ballasts, fans and much more...562-653-0707

I purchased the exhale from rogue hydroponics, great shipping.

Edit. It just dawned on me, do ya' think Sarah Palin is a part of rogue hydro? I heard she went rogue a couple of years ago.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

LMFAO!!!!!! hehehehehe tooo fun!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 24, 2011)

You know you have frosty bud when you break off a nug and a cloud of kief shimmers in the air, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;EHiXBkTXkWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHiXBkTXkWc[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow. It's like a stadium with sky suites above the bleachers lol.

2 600s and a 1k is what I've had going until just recently with a MH bulb in the 1k.

The grow rocks are well into their second reuse now. The flood and drain washtub worked a treat at getting out any remaining organic matter, running constantly for ten days or so and I'd stir it up every time I went by. Pretty effortless if you aren't in any rush.



strictly seedleSs said:


> westy, that dog is inspiring.
> 
> worm, your room is a thing of beauty. thanks for the peek into that forest.
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2011)

i just got in to check on the friday night delights. the mrs, a couple of friends and i went fishing til 2am. we smoked ourselves silly on the last christmas eve eve ever. 
i love you all  you inspire me. happy holidays 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to wormdrive66 again.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jhod58vw again.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Heads Up again.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.

DANG


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Holidays 600!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2011)

Worm that is just awesome!

Bekind, I love that plant in the coffee can!

Poundtown you stuff is always amazing too!

SS man that arena of weed is a beautiful thing inded!! Oh and the it was a different guy from PG&E this time. He didnt come to the door. He just went about his thing on his own, I came outside to see him writing the tag. He said that the spilling exhaust blew out his match. I did tha same test and it most certainly doesnt do that. It pulls the flame up the vent.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 24, 2011)

Have a good 1 peeps, don't drink to much but stay high


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 24, 2011)

ok if a plant pollinates itself by bieng a hermie the batch of seeds from it will be hermies to correct it happened from a light leek we think its a buddys grow seeds are full and plump just dnt want to waste time if the just going to herm


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I love getting feedback on my setups. I cant just show this off to anyone, so its nice to get feedback from the 600. Im going to be adding some wire fencing in a week or two. 

shnkrmn-I fill my flood and drain tables with hydroton, and then stick my pots in it. The roots grow like crazy under there, but if i used the grow rocks would they be too heavy to allow the roots to pull out with the pots?

Im going to the hydro store next week to pick up the last few things i need. Ive got a 70 gallon res, and its got about 50 gallons of nutes in it. The thing im not sure about is if there is too much water to keep it all airated with just the waterfalls. So an air pump might be purchased, but jig and heath dont use them so hopefully it works.

Big thanks to DST, Dez, and Jig. Your ideas and input have been invaluable.

We've got ole' Mickey Blue Eyes on the turntables, singing some christmas cheer. So have a merry christams club 600. Especially our brothers far from home.

Blowing up pics has been explained many many times.....i just dont know how to do it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Happy Holidays 600!


made it big


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone needs to tell me how to blow up my pics...


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 24, 2011)

bassman-I would call PG&E again (use you "pity me" voice) and explain that you have done this match test yourself, and it sucks air in. Maybe it sucked so hard it killed the flame for him, and he saw it as a blow out. If the dude didnt have a meter, and your without hot water on christmas because of him, then they need to do something ASAP! I know they have guys working on christmas, or atleast on call. I'd be kicking somebodies teef in....but thats just me.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2011)

to blow up pics
left click to enlarge and then right click copy and paste





cute kid


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 24, 2011)

cof-Thanks and Thanks
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1953300d1324747935-club-600-pc230940.jpgthat was easy!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> bassman-I would call PG&E again (use you "pity me" voice) and explain that you have done this match test yourself, and it sucks air in. Maybe it sucked so hard it killed the flame for him, and he saw it as a blow out. If the dude didnt have a meter, and your without hot water on christmas because of him, then they need to do something ASAP! I know they have guys working on christmas, or atleast on call. I'd be kicking somebodies teef in....but thats just me.


I decided to say fuck them!! I hooked it up myself, and ill have someone impartial look at it after Christmas. I tested it again 20 min ago, still fine. Thanx SS

They told me it isnt an emergency and Monday or Tuesday is the soonest they can come back.......


_***EDIT***_ I have a neighbor who works for Lennox heating and air look at it, he says its fine, and if PG&E gives me shit he will put it in writing for me too.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

I do miss my 600 in Hawaii ;(


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 24, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> shnkrmn-I fill my flood and drain tables with hydroton, and then stick my pots in it. The roots grow like crazy under there, but if i used the grow rocks would they be too heavy to allow the roots to pull out with the pots?


I've always wanted to do that. But I'm not totally sure of your question. Pull out the pots when? I figure when you fill your tray with media you are pretty much not shifting your pots till harvest?

Anyway, I'd say they aren't that much heavier than hydroton, maybe 20%? but they pack in a little denser because of their shapes.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds interesting


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 24, 2011)

I start in ebb n flo tables and move them to the pipes for flower.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 24, 2011)

ooo0oooooo0oooooo shitt



















more on my page


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yay me likey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> ooo0oooooo0oooooo shitt


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I SAID! lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 24, 2011)

Wishing all Sixerz and their families a Merry Christmas and be safe!!! Always stay High!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 24, 2011)

The 600's a burning away in all of its glory!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

Deck the hars wif boughs of horry... fa ra ra ra ra ra ra ra ra...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

To all the " Hardcore 600 Gangster's on the board's in Cristmas Day ' Err Me !!!

Have a Good Day all, and let's hope next year bring's us lot's of new Strain's and toy's/with techniques to up the game some


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2011)

An early to some and on time or late for some of u on the other side of the world, MERRY X-MAS to ALL 600'ers and friends and families!! I hope all are well and well medicated and be safe traveling or celebrating at home.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.




*


Guess I'll get some of the rest of ya soon enough...


----------



## geekmike (Dec 24, 2011)

a little love for the 600


today is day 44 since I switched to 12/12


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Club 600! hope everybody has a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 24, 2011)

geekmike said:


> a little love for the 600
> 
> 
> today is day 44 since I switched to 12/12


she's beautiful... well done so far.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2011)

I got an android tablet, RIU works, but cant use youtube... 
trying to hack it...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I got an android tablet, RIU works, but cant use youtube...
> trying to hack it...


You should be able to just download the free youtube app for android OS from here:

*https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.youtube&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5nb29nbGUuYW5kcm9pZC55b3V0dWJlIl0.


*And here is the starting webpage of all the free android apps available, too:*

https://market.android.com/details?id=apps_topselling_free&feature=top-free
*


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> You should be able to just download the free youtube app for android OS from here:
> 
> *https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.youtube&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5nb29nbGUuYW5kcm9pZC55b3V0dWJlIl0.
> 
> ...


Thanx Doob gonna try it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope it works!
Says it's for Android OS 2.2 to 2.37.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I hope it works!
> Says it's for Android OS 2.2 to 2.37.
> Fingers crossed for you!


I got a cheapie lil tablet. It has 1.5....lol
oh well Pandigital 7" novel the black one refurb


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey what up guys? How's your holiday going so far?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, duchie!
Just scouring the 'net to see if there is a way to get bassman's eReader upgraded or hacked to a newer version of Android, but it's not looking like it.
Other than that just watching "Get Him To The Greek" again while sparking up bowls of some JTR/DB/and?.
Then will do some work with Ableton Live and the keyboard.
Finally figured out what I needed to do to get the keyboard fully communicating & controlling Ableton Live, so now I can move forward with doing stuff.

How's your Sunday morning going so far?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

Just getting ready to hit the sack. Nice and quiet year this year. Just the three of us with no big hype or nothing. We're just happy to be where we are and excited to be going where we're going. Besides I've been getting myself little gifts for the past few months now getting me to the Ultimate Christmas gift a smoker could want. My very own harvest! Speaking of, I've potted up all my plants today and identified 3 males. Both of my ? X Romulans, and a C4/CB, all of which I'm happy about actually, so they got the royal treatment just like the girls. 

Cool little gift to get bassman. Good luck with getting it upgraded. 

Have a good one guys. I'll probably be hanging around tomorrow so maybe I catch ya's then.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, duchie!
> Just scouring the 'net to see if there is a way to get bassman's eReader upgraded or hacked to a newer version of Android, but it's not looking like it.
> Other than that just watching "Get Him To The Greek" again while sparking up bowls of some JTR/DB/and?.
> Then will do some work with Ableton Live and the keyboard.
> ...





duchieman said:


> Just getting ready to hit the sack. Nice and quiet year this year. Just the three of us with no big hype or nothing. We're just happy to be where we are and excited to be going where we're going. Besides I've been getting myself little gifts for the past few months now getting me to the Ultimate Christmas gift a smoker could want. My very own harvest! Speaking of, I've potted up all my plants today and identified 3 males. Both of my ? X Romulans, and a C4/CB, all of which I'm happy about actually, so they got the royal treatment just like the girls.
> 
> Cool little gift to get bassman. Good luck with getting it upgraded.
> 
> Have a good one guys. I'll probably be hanging around tomorrow so maybe I catch ya's then.


 Thanx Doobie and Duchie!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2011)

YEAH I finally got youtube on my tablet!! Time for santa to wrap gifts...nite all....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2011)

You da bassman!Right on!Sleep well 


duchieman said:


> Just getting ready to hit the sack. Nice and quiet year this year. Just the three of us with no big hype or nothing. We're just happy to be where we are and excited to be going where we're going. Besides I've been getting myself little gifts for the past few months now getting me to the Ultimate Christmas gift a smoker could want. My very own harvest! Speaking of, I've potted up all my plants today and identified 3 males. Both of my ? X Romulans, and a C4/CB, all of which I'm happy about actually, so they got the royal treatment just like the girls. Cool little gift to get bassman. Good luck with getting it upgraded. Have a good one guys. I'll probably be hanging around tomorrow so maybe I catch ya's then.


Sounds like the day the wife & I plan on.
Might take in a movie if we can find one worth the tickets.
You got yourself some real nice looking x-mas nugs, buds & kolas!
I'm going to be potting up on the first 6 plants either before I go to bed, or when I get up.
Nice to have a decent stash while awaiting new ones that are well under way!
Weird how things change, eh?
Used to hate getting males, now I keep my fingers crossed so I get the chance to make with some hot plant-on-plant nookie action. 
Well, time to snackify my belly (this JTR/DB/and? is a hunger-maker!).
I lost a lot of weight on my emergency trip but am now up to 160, which I haven't been in a long time, and it was from beer back then, not food (had a little popeye-style beer belly & everything).
With my exercises, it's mostly muscle, so need to stay active and work my legs & back more now to keep making some progress.
The extra food has sure strengthened my fore arm muscles, that's for sure!
Making it much easier to play than in a long time.
Oh! I also strapped on the bass and played two songs standing up before my back started hurting. But felt good to play on my feet, as it were.

Anyways, rambling on here.

I'm a ramblin' guyyyy...
[video=youtube_share;htTLWC1unMc]http://youtu.be/htTLWC1unMc[/video]

and one more:
[video=youtube_share;TXyvCJlPgME]http://youtu.be/TXyvCJlPgME[/video]

effin' Buddy Rich vs Animal:
[video=youtube_share;n_BmeBfV-O4]http://youtu.be/n_BmeBfV-O4[/video]

and, holy CRAP!
Two drumming masters. I hate the "vs." aspect of it, but it's a pretty awesome display of drumming prowess by two legendary skinsmen. 
Buddy Rich vs Neil Peart:
[video=youtube_share;hq684tmvd1A]http://youtu.be/hq684tmvd1A[/video]


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry christmas everyone, I know we all have one thing in common. Smokin some good christmas bud most likely!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas everyone! Whether you care or not about the reason for the holiday, may you have a wonderful day and a great finish to the year (blah, blah, lol).

I just wanted to share a funny story that got my day off to a funny start. Me and my wife went to midnight mass last night (actually started 11:30). Anyways, the first thing I thought was a bit odd, which I am getting used to here... is that everyone seems to drink alcohol for everything. And last night they announced after the service there was coffee, minced pies, and mulled wine. Now if you are English I'm sure you see nothing odd about that at all. But where I'm from the idea of a church serving alcohol to the peeps after service, at 1am mind you, is not a normal occurance.

That's not the funny story. The preacher was just too much (in a good way). He spoke very deliberately with a nice thick accent. He reminded me a bit of the Princess bride character who performed the wedding. Maaawidge, lol. So this guy was being a bit of a ham during the service and I was getting a kick out of it. At the end of service after he danced down the aisle, I got myself together.... put my scarf back on my neck for the walk home. My scarf is a Tottenham Hotspur team scarf. They are a football team here in London that I support. And a scarf from what I can tell is like wearing a baseball teams cap in the US. It's how you represent. 

Where we stay is Queens Park Rangers territory (another london team).My wife wanted to tell the guy she enjoyed things... she gets a few words out before the preachers turns to me, totally ignoring what's being said to him and he says "Hey!!! What's that scarf?" I say Tottenham and he says "Are we near Tottenham? Huh?" (you fuckin wanker he must have wanted to say). Well the answer is no... we aren't that close. "You know this is QPR territory right? You are lucky I gave you communion. If you woulda been wearing that scarf up to the front I woulda turned you down. Two weeks ago a guy wore a Man U scarf and I wouldn't bless him. The queue was 20 people long as we discussed it. We mix sports and religion here. I don't beleive in that whole 'God in Heaven' stuff. Jesus was sent to earth, and here we are. You are real lucky you took that scarf off."

I was laughing pretty hard. Then a group of 3 aussies pulled into the mix to tell the guy they had a good time and he starts in on them. "You know this guy is wearing a Tottenham scarf? You don't support Tottenham do you (to the aussies)?" The aussie said no, we are from austrailia. To which the preacher said "Well it's a good thing it's not cricket season. We would have thrown you right out the church."

It continued for a few more minutes. Was pretty funny. Maybe you had to be there, lol.

So far the presents are great. I got a little one from the wife and a little one from myself. Here's the pics:

Poster from wife


Grinder from me. 2 different size screens for two grades of keif. Much nicer than mine at home. Even came with a little plastic squigee (sp?) tool for collecting it


I don't think I'll get a chance to smoke at all today, so have a little for your boy jig.

Have a good one sixers.

EDIT: Carrying a christmas tree on a bus at mid-day is quite an exciting adventure in itself. You should all try it someday, hehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll double-up on my tokage for you, jig


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll double-up on my tokage for you, jig



For me too lol I have no buds  Has never happened to me in ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol only cause I moved from Hawaii to Cali, hahaha, but it's ok, my grow is on and when I wake up I will have bud!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Just getting ready to hit the sack. Nice and quiet year this year. Just the three of us with no big hype or nothing. We're just happy to be where we are and excited to be going where we're going. Besides I've been getting myself little gifts for the past few months now getting me to the Ultimate Christmas gift a smoker could want. My very own harvest! Speaking of, I've potted up all my plants today and identified 3 males. Both of my ? X Romulans, and a C4/CB, all of which I'm happy about actually, so they got the royal treatment just like the girls.
> 
> Cool little gift to get bassman. Good luck with getting it upgraded.
> 
> Have a good one guys. I'll probably be hanging around tomorrow so maybe I catch ya's then.


Me too I have got to get some sleep!!!!! I have just been out of green for the first time for this long in ever!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!! gonna take my xanax and pass out, I just hate taking pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everybody
View attachment 1954142View attachment 1954143View attachment 1954144<<< Plushberry Branch that Broke off Is Now Curing


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey... what the hell are you two doing up? Shit... you too Hotsause. It's like 3:15 and 4:15 for you guys. Konagirl has an excuse, she's outa weed. Haha... time for bed children. Santa is going to pass over the house if you stay up too long, lol.

That's a super sweet note Hotsause. Appreciate the love. Plushberry looking lush.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey... what the hell are you two doing up? Shit... you too Hotsause. It's like 3:15 and 4:15 for you guys. Konagirl has an excuse, she's outa weed. Haha... time for bed children. Santa is going to pass over the house if you stay up too long, lol.
> 
> That's a super sweet note Hotsause. Appreciate the love. Plushberry looking lush.


I know I really want to sleep too, just can't ((((((((!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was supossed to get a plushberry clone up north, guess I gotta wait a lil longer lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zibra (Dec 25, 2011)

Good morning WORLD, I'm awake 3:57 AM..........and ALOHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dobby (Dec 25, 2011)

Been mostly lurking around and quite enjoying the 600. I sort of gravitate here pretty regularly; old santa took notice and was good to Dobby by bringing him a spanking new HiLux 600 HPS bulb - YAY 


Merry Christmas 600!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas my six hundred brethren...and sister. I'm waiting on some coffee from Maui, one of my buddies from forty years ago lives there now and tells me he's found the best coffee on earth. I wonder if it's brewed with wowie bud?

Anyway I took the rest of my trim from my last harvest and made some dry ice kief last night. I didn't really have all that much trim, maybe an ounce or so and now I have a huge pile of kief. Packed up two small vials last night and I still have a pile left. It looks like somebodies are going to have a nice christmas. I already gave one away and have one or two more to gift out. I love sharing my stuff with some close friends. I'm going to have to stop by and give my vietnam vets buddies wife a vial. I haven't forgotten you ken, you're gone in life but not in spirit, may you rest in peace buddy.

I have a nice batch of mycorrhizae brewing with a little maxicrop mixed in, the girls are getting a nice drink of root juice this morning. I moved my two og18 clones into the flower room this morning with the other girls. I'm hoping to get my one gallon smart pots in the morning so I can take cuttings from my hericules and put her into flower too. I also need to transplant my herijuana and the two kandy kush x chemD-og x purps? into bigger containers. I want to get a couple of new seeds started next week and get them going for when the other girls are finished. I'm going to start a green poison and and ak47 x white widow. As I've mentioned before I like to let my seed plants get to five or six weeks before taking cuttings so they should be ready to clone and then flower when the others are finished. I'm trying to keep my down time to a minimum.

Peace to you all and don't forget to pay it forward when possible.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2011)

happy day to all.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas 6'ers! I will get to post some macro shots later... got to open my microscope. That was not my favorite gift however... my wife actually does pay attention a bit. She got me a Topsy Turvey... so yes, I WILL be doing an upside down grow in the tent. LOL. Turning out to be a good day... buddy stoppin by later to smoke me some kind... since all i have is a bit of mids left... this next week is gonna be a tight one... oh well. It's all worth it.

Update laters.

MERRY FUQIN CHRISTMAS!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;wPyZ6uXGffE]http://youtu.be/wPyZ6uXGffE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry xmas my 600 bros and sis'. Time for me to make some coffee and roll a few joints for the day  
Few questions,,, Jig, did you move to london??? lol wtf im confused.
Is there a thread for the 600 xmas comp? or is there even a comp?
And whats all this ? strain Im seeing on this page? First doob with his post, then duchie, and heads up confirmed it with the ?purps comment... lol did my lovely trich drenched foul tasting sexy moma spread her legs,,, i mean wings, around to you fellas? 
Sorry for the old pr0n, its all I have for now... May you all have a frosty xmas


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all in club 600, past and present. Good health, good fortune and good dope to you all.

Santa got me a Barnes and Noble tablet, so I've been smoking dog kush and reading Neal Stephenson all morning. Got no family thing happening, but it's a nice day out so a long dog walk is in order.

Peace.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 25, 2011)

Remember a few months ago my wifey broke my bong.. Well her and my step dad got me a new one  Ill take some pics of it later. but my mother in law wants to wait till 12 to open the rest of the gifts....... So im waiting till noon to see what else i got.......................... SIGH


jigfresh said:


> Hey... what the hell are you two doing up? Shit... you too Hotsause. It's like 3:15 and 4:15 for you guys. Konagirl has an excuse, she's outa weed. Haha... time for bed children. Santa is going to pass over the house if you stay up too long, lol.
> 
> That's a super sweet note Hotsause. Appreciate the love. Plushberry looking lush.


My excuse is...... I caught mommy kissing santa and i was so disturbed i had to smoke 4 joints and pass out at 4 this morning...... lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Is there a thread for the 600 xmas comp? or is there even a comp?
> 
> View attachment 1954240View attachment 1954241View attachment 1954242View attachment 1954243View attachment 1954244


You've got some catching up to do
about the contest
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/496242-600-xmas-competition.html

remember, only one entry per catagory.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas 600!!! The Roast is in the Crock Pot and It's Time to Smoke some Mistletoe.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2011)

turkey is in the oven, stone crab claws are cracked and on ice, mrs sunnyboy and i have smoked up, on weed we grew, have a new pipe, kids got their nip on and playing with their toys, it's 81 degrees and we are going to the beach  it IS a wonderful life
Merry Christmas my virtual family, may you be as blessed as we are

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/generic/weather/webcams/sirata_beach_resort_st_pete_beach_live_webcam


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to my friends on the 600. Here's to a good year of health and happiness for you and your loved ones. Cheers!

Funny story Jig, not rambling at all. I could picture being there watching him rib ya like that. I'd probably be like "Yeah Jig, what's the matter with ya brother, have you no sense?" lol Hey! your new grinder is like mine but you got a scraper. Now I'm bummed. 

Whodat. I know what my ? is. I'm just not telling. Mmmuuuahahahahahha! 

Happy day all!


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2011)

what a good day this is...
loveing all the post,candy drop x purps?,that fairy be on the fly............


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

genuity said:


> what a good day this is...
> loveing all the post,candy drop x purps?,that fairy be on the fly............


Ooh, I think I know the fairy you speak of now and I think I'm her next stop! I heard something about Kandy and recall a whisper of you two. Now I know 2012 is gonna be good!


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas 6er's


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Me too I have got to get some sleep!!!!! I have just been out of green for the first time for this long in ever!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!! gonna take my xanax and pass out, I just hate taking pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Someone help her out with a joint on xmas!!


shnkrmn said:


> Merry Christmas to all in club 600, past and present. Good health, good fortune and good dope to you all.
> 
> Santa got me a Barnes and Noble tablet, so I've been smoking dog kush and reading Neal Stephenson all morning. Got no family thing happening, but it's a nice day out so a long dog walk is in order.
> 
> Peace.


I got a tablet too, but I havent done any reading on it yet...lol


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you whodat and genuity...and of course the one and only cof.

Is that you whodat with the purps? If it isn't, credit was given to you by the genuity named above and I have passed it on to others.

Sunnyboy, yeah we sure do have to suffer through our winters here. Truthfully I wish it would be wednesday already and cool off. I'm not thrilled about this eighty degree weather everyday.

Genuity, the kandy kush crosses are doing fine, one seems to really be vigorous, she is almost double the size of the herijuana and a week younger. The other is a touch bigger than the herijuana. I'm curious as to the stretch of these babies, can you guys give me any info on it?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 25, 2011)

&#9834; &#9835; ​Merry Christmas to Me... I got a Topsy Turvy... Now I'm growin Super Lemon Haze... and it's upside down and crazy... &#9834; &#9835;​







So here it is... my upside down... Topsy Turvy... Super Lemon Haze.


Some more Topsy Turvy shots...


The two transplants... thriving...

The UnderDog

Durban Poison

The two UnderDog clones, taken week 3 flower... and stayed in 12/12 the whole time

Miss Anonymous

Hollands Hope

So... I got my scope... gotta convert the pics to jpg... and I will upload the few macro's I got today playing around. Just on Miss Anonymous tho, she's really the only one worth it right now... but I'll try UnderDog after lights out. I did alright this holiday... and so far it's been drama free. I put a stop to her family coming over this morning... since I have to spend the evening with them. Plus if they were here, I never would have gotten to transplant the SLH, or play with my scope. So now off to her family function... YAY!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah, the ?purps was an unlabeled clone I got from someone in colorado,, she turned out very frosty to say the least. A few clones of her made it out and by the looks of it she was crossed  I no longer have a cut of her or any of my other plants... Will be starting from scratch once im back up and running, witch is not known at this point.. I got plenty of dank and pressed keif to last me a while though


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Me too I have got to get some sleep!!!!! I have just been out of green for the first time for this long in ever!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!! gonna take my xanax and pass out, I just hate taking pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hear ya... last night had to run across town to get a little bit of commercial love... but it was love none the less. this christmas i am strapped... and weeks out on harvest, but my kid got everything he could have wanted, and my wife smiled all day so far... so even tho i made a lot of sacrifices (not buyin any bud lately), it made them have a happy christmas, so it was worth it... but i hated not havin any bud the past few days.

have had a few buddies stop in and blaze me, to keep me from sac'in miss anonymous. my buddy frodo just popped in for a quick smoke session... and popped back out. i am glad for my friends this holiday season... keepin me blazin... and growin the way they have. and my wife for supporting my choice to go medical cannabis over all the pills the doctors want me to take. i am blessed... and i wish for all you crazy 6'ers to be just as blessed this holiday season, and the new year to come.


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Thank you whodat and genuity...and of course the one and only cof.
> 
> Is that you whodat with the purps? If it isn't, credit was given to you by the genuity named above and I have passed it on to others.
> 
> ...


well the candy drop(candy kush x chemD og),is a fine plant,i got 3 phenos out of the 5 seeds i pop'd.
all of which had lot of vigorous growth,in 12/12 i like to think they had a 2x-3x stretch,it has very sativa like growth,but i was useing bushmasters,so not sure.
here is a lil info on the (candy kush)http://loompafarms.com/Nursery/UnderdogOG/ ,that was used in the (candy drop) cross,by [gage green genetics].



whodatnation said:


> yeah, the ?purps was an unlabeled clone I got from someone in colorado,, she turned out very frosty to say the least. A few clones of her made it out and by the looks of it she was crossed  I no longer have a cut of her or any of my other plants... Will be starting from scratch once im back up and running, witch is not known at this point.. I got plenty of dank and pressed keif to last me a while though


i wish i could of kept her around too,her cuts just would not take,that is the main reason for the (candy drop x purp?),i wantd to keep her with me some how.
and whodat,i think youve done plenty of growing,you need a rest.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys and gals. Good to see you whodat. I'm just spending a month in London bro... still a cali boy for the most part at least, haha. I got some purp? genetics in my house too. That slutty fairy has been getting around. Isn't it great to live in a magical world where there are tiny little flying things that cover the earth looking for good mj genetics and upon finding them, they fly to lucky growers and drop them off. When I was a kid I liked Peter Pan alot... never thought that shit was real.

...and if you weren't sure I just smoked a nice spliff. Haha, we smoked it on my friends roof while his parents, sister, and two teenage nephews were in the room right below us watching a movie. Hahahahaha... still doing that shit at 32 and 38. Just like when we were kids.

AND.... the christmas spirit was all in favor of me rolling the joint I did, because not 10 seconds after I went downstairs to roll it my attention was caught by a light going on across the courtyard. I won't say too much.

Happy Christmas one last time. It's beddy bye time over here and I'm stuffed and stoned.

EDIT: Hey G... thanks for thanking me in the next post. Wait... woah... can I see into the future or something... how'd I know that. LOLOL... I'm fucking HIGH!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks,got it fixd


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Isn't it great to live in a magical world where there are tiny little flying things that cover the earth looking for good mj genetics and upon finding them, they fly to lucky growers and drop them off. When I was a kid I liked Peter Pan alot... never thought that shit was real.


Some fairies dance, and are as sweet as sugar plums:

[video=youtube_share;8At8zfh_o3E]http://youtu.be/8At8zfh_o3E[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> &#9834; &#9835; ​Merry Christmas to Me... I got a Topsy Turvy... Now I'm growin Super Lemon Haze... and it's upside down and crazy... &#9834; &#9835;​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looks killer


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;oA9Hm3zcH5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oA9Hm3zcH5k[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oA9Hm3zcH5k


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are some Macro shots of Miss Anonymous... Day 33 flower for her... think she got pollinated?


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Xmas 600..

I hope everybody had a good day..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Happy Xmas 600..
> 
> I hope everybody had a good day..
> 
> View attachment 1954860


mmmmmmmm that looks good Happy Holidays doctor


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 25, 2011)

oowee pour me up mayne!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2011)

Union Break!
Toke if you got some...


[video=youtube_share;U_xiIBtEVZc]http://youtu.be/U_xiIBtEVZc[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 25, 2011)

What up guys?? Merry Xmas too all, Hope you had a wonderful one. Well here's afew pics of my some head nugs on my Perma Frost day 42 of flower. Looking lovely. Stay Lit!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fucking wow that looks yummy, I want it in my mouth NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey me new friend konagirl  How's trick's ? Just in to see what i missed when the time changed and all the western mob come out to play 
I can't believe how big this thread is growing! 

P.s that upside down thingy look's wicked C.U.Dog ! I mind when i was a lad and reading somewhere they used to grow in cave's like that ! What's the benefit's Bro ?

NOTHING CAN STOP US NOW !!!! Errrr Lekky 

later trooper's


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 26, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Fucking wow that looks yummy, I want it in my mouth NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Kona much love can not wait to be toking on this!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 26, 2011)

Last minute x-mas update:
Plants in larger pots are 25 days since seeds were sown.
Seedlings in the domes were sown 11 days ago.







*freshly translpanted...






*the little ones...






Only 70 days or so till the next harvest.
I thank the Flying Spaghetti Monster that I am fully stocked up with herbal refreshments to last the duration.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey me new friend konagirl  How's trick's ? Just in to see what i missed when the time changed and all the western mob come out to play
> I can't believe how big this thread is growing!
> 
> P.s that upside down thingy look's wicked C.U.Dog ! I mind when i was a lad and reading somewhere they used to grow in cave's like that ! What's the benefit's Bro ?
> ...


Hahahaha yeah my times always messed up especially on the rare chance I am out of buds like right now  but all is ok.........I have some grand daddy purp on the way  YAY you don't even know how happy that makes me right now!!!!!!!!!! I really miss my 600 in Hawaii, probably gonna get another one for something hahahaha ( I will think of something I need it for) I am not even being funny I totally talk myself into stuff hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!! Right now I have a t5 and a 1000 mh, have not started to flower anything yet in Cali so that's why I say I probably really will need a 600 for something soon LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> Thanks Kona much love can not wait to be toking on this!!


 I am all about the love!!! Yes I know the worst part is waiting for the dry and cure, esp when it is that dank, hahahaha what am I talking about, all we grow is dank


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice plants DoobieBrother  are those under a 600 now? I have got to take some Christmas pics of all my girls now too and post them on my thread


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep, all under a 600.
I re-arranged the room that keep my grow box in and have to re-set up a vegging station.
I usually just veg under fluorescent tubes (48" T-12 bulbs running at 40w each). Start with a pair, then add two more as the seedlings grow (240w maximum), but have more straightening up to do until I can get back to that method.
Hopefully this coming week, as it'll only be about 10 days until I turn the light to 12/12 for the larger 6 plants. When I do that, I want to be able to keep the younger plants under 18/6 so they veg up a little more before they join their bigger cousins in the flowering box.
Won't have any good bud pR0n for a while but, thankfully, you other growers provide lots of good herb pics to keep me going!


----------



## ptone (Dec 26, 2011)

Just harvested 

Taken at 56 Days

J1 






































Afghani Bull Rider










































Blue Dream


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yep, all under a 600.
> I re-arranged the room that keep my grow box in and have to re-set up a vegging station.
> I usually just veg under fluorescent tubes (48" T-12 bulbs running at 40w each). Start with a pair, then add two more as the seedlings grow (240w maximum), but have more straightening up to do until I can get back to that method.
> Hopefully this coming week, as it'll only be about 10 days until I turn the light to 12/12 for the larger 6 plants. When I do that, I want to be able to keep the younger plants under 18/6 so they veg up a little more before they join their bigger cousins in the flowering box.
> Won't have any good bud pR0n for a while but, thankfully, you other growers provide lots of good herb pics to keep me going!


Hehehehe that's awesome.......yes I am relying on others this sec as well LMFAO


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow very very Niceee ptone!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow very very Niceee ptone!!!!!!


dam gal,you still up?or just getting back up?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hehhehe I had a lil sleep at some point somewhere... good news is my boy brought me some grand daddy purp and I am feeling back on my level and I just posted a new update on my thread and can go to bed very soon !!!!!!!! cause I got high, cause I got high, cause I got high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ls4qXjZtZXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls4qXjZtZXI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls4qXjZtZXI&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## zibra (Dec 26, 2011)

[Union Break!Toke if you got some...I'm glad it's not only me, freakin dude in the video is a carbon copy of me, WOW. LOVE THE VIDEO....hahahahahahaha....

​


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hahahahaha yep that's great


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Purple Le Pew Week 3 12/12


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 26, 2011)

Fuk to the yeah, Fuk yeah, 600. Just tore me britches from all the x x x  Gonna go smoke one to cope lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 26, 2011)

bc-that purple looks sweet. I had a romulan that had purple/pink hairs, its a beautiful thing.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 26, 2011)

So my Topsy Turvy SLH is startin it's light stretch, and I think I am going to go upside down and vertical with that one... and move some things around and do a vert grow with the Durban Poison and Hollands Hope too... so they will use the same screen. Waitin on the little brother to come over, so I can have a hand moving things in and out of the tent, and he can get some experience with a grow. The VooDoo that I planted never popped the ground, and I made sure it had a tail before i put it in. 

I have about a 7/10 ratio right now of poppin seeds... I need a better method. So now I need to decide what is going to replace the VooDoo. 

Choices :
Grand Daddy Purp
VooDoo
Durban Poison
Blue Dream
Pineapple Chunk

Or I can just wait a few days, since I am almost positive I will inherit a PK Kush or 4 from the little brother, once we get him all set up. Think I am gonna grab another 2 Topsy Turvy... do 3 upside down, and 3 rightside up... since they are all 12/12 from seed, I should be able to manage the stretch on the same 3x3 screen between the 6 of them. Actually, now thinking about it... I will just grab one more Topsy Turvy... and do 2 on top, and 2 on bottom... ugh, I wish I had more than a 3x3 tent


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 26, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Think I am gonna grab another 2 Topsy Turvy... do 3 upside down, and 3 rightside up... since they are all 12/12 from seed, I should be able to manage the stretch on the same 3x3 screen between the 6 of them. Actually, now thinking about it... I will just grab one more Topsy Turvy... and do 2 on top, and 2 on bottom... ugh, I wish I had more than a 3x3 tent



That itch is only going to get worse. You'd better nip that bud in the ass right quick, and just buy another house for the weed. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 26, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I am all about the love!!! Yes I know the worst part is waiting for the dry and cure, esp when it is that dank, hahahaha what am I talking about, all we grow is dank


That is so true, Just have to ask is that really a pic of you??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2011)

hello my friends, looking at six hunds online today  mrs sunnyboy said i need to get this show on the road LOL how lucky am i? the mrs wants me to buy lights 
we have kc brazil, exodus cheese, master kush, and a mystery plant which i LOVE in various states of veg and flower. we have about 6 in 12/12 that we can't wait to shed some real light on.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/600w-600-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Premium-Kit-/160643087402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1bebffdf 
is this light any good? worm hooked me up on the tents but i am unsure about the brands to look for in lights. and I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 26, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> hello my friends, looking at six hunds online today  mrs sunnyboy said i need to get this show on the road LOL how lucky am i? the mrs wants me to buy lights
> we have kc brazil, exodus cheese, master kush, and a mystery plant which i LOVE in various states of veg and flower. we have about 6 in 12/12 that we can't wait to shed some real light on.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/600w-600-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Premium-Kit-/160643087402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1bebffdf
> is this light any good? worm hooked me up on the tents but i am unsure about the brands to look for in lights. and I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


Very cheap indeed, I use Lumatek ballast and hydrofarm hoods. They are a little more expensive but worth it IMO.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks worm 
i think i will be doing some remodeling soon. looks like i may have to either buy a portable a/c unit or build a frame for a window unit. i could get a portable and then roll it into the tent/tents? i was honestly thinking of making a big tent from panda film, tenting half of this spare bedroom, with 2 600s and alll my flower cfls? and probably 1 rolling a/c unit?
sorry for all the questions. people said cfls don't get hot but they do. i figure you guys could give me the straight scoop on the heat put out by the 600s. thats really my biggest issue i think. 
i have had that stupid old "I'm so excited/and i just can't hide it" song in my head for over a week now


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey everyone. Nice pron going on. Doobie I think our grows are gonna be in sync again. I'm hoping what I have will last the 70+ days. I should be ok. Lots of purple going on. There's enough in my grow lately to make me think a chic took over my grow. (Just kidding girls). So here's the next one. BSB X Caseyband. Day 73ish 12/12.      ​


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 26, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> That itch is only going to get worse. You'd better nip that bud in the ass right quick, and just buy another house for the weed. You'll be happy you did.


Ya, I told the wife the same. Just gonna go with 1 more topsy turvy... cuz I am about to get 4 pk kush clones probably tonight or tomorrow, and will be housing 12 more in party cups until my little brother is ready for them. She looked in today, and i told her imagine 12 party cups with plants, 1 more topsy turvy, and 3 more 3 gallon pots with clones in em... she was like... you need more room. LOL. I sure enough do! She knows I am getting my 250w back from my buddy in the next week, so I asked if I could build a little veg chamber in this wardrobe I have sitting right next to the tent... it is just flop storage anyways. AND I AM A GO! So... I'll veg three of those pk kush out, and clone em before i flower em. Thinking about fogging again... in the veg chamber... for the mothers and the clones... we'll see what I come up with.

my little brother came over, and looked out for my head again... this time with a little bit of what he says is DeathStar... but I don't care what it is, it isn't D-star. But I took some macro pictures of it just for fun... and now I am smoking it. Anyways... We are gonna build him an 8x4 room where he can flower 12 of those pk kush under 12/12. Gettin buildin on that here in the next week. This is sooo fun... 

PICTURES!


here's the Dstar... or what he says is Dstar... harvested too early... and not cured at all.

Quick shots of Miss Anonymous - day 36 flower

The UnderDog... tied her out in a few more places... since I put the net in vertical, I had something to tie her back to... Day 34 flower

Topsy Turvy SLH behind the Vertical net.

Hollands Hope behind the Vert net... I am gonna go vert with her

Durban Poison behind the vert net... again will do the same and take her vert.

The only remaining transplant that came from my buddy... tied it down a bit... since it had lower growth that was choking... it has 11 point leaves, and is less than a foot tall.

The two flowering clones... lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2011)

our mrs' rock Camp  we are lucky


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 26, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> our mrs' rock Camp  we are lucky


true enough... a lot of my friends hide little closet and micro grow's in their garage's and basements, places the wives don't go, because they are afraid. My wife encourages my lifestyle choices... and has seen the difference MJ has made with my health issues, as opposed to the pills the doctors give me. She is happy that I have something to keep me active and challenged, while I am stuck home on oxygen, taking care of our son.

I am very lucky.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2011)

same here camp
i have educated mine in the evils of pharmaceuticals. she goes to the legal pusher, better known as the pain clinic dr. she has seen how well i do with only MJ. i should be in a chair by now but it keeps me going. she wants to go all MJ for her pain as well and asked if i thought it would be ok, and her insurance paid for it, for them to medically withdrawl her from her pills. i hate to see her go thru that, i know what it can be.
we have joined others in the fight for MMJ here in fla. we are supposed to have it on the ballot in november. this is honestly the first time i have ever campaigned for anything. wish us luck


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 26, 2011)

Genuity, you mentioned you use bushmaster, how do you apply it and does it also stop the side branching from any further vertical growth?

Duchie, very nice purple you have going there, maybe it's not a chic in your grow room maybe you're becoming royalty?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 26, 2011)

I just gotta say, I love the way my grow is looking lately. I noticed fresh growth on Miss Anonymous today... and she is filling in really nicely. UnderDog is tearin up the room... buds everywhere. The Topsy turvy SLH is gettin a good stretch to it... and I can't wait for a week or so, when I can start stretchin the Hollands Hope and Durban Poison. There is space in there now, but I know it will be filled in a few days... Instead of buying another topsy turvy I am gonna use one of the sleeves on the top left that is currently empty. It's already there  Gonna drop a PK Kush in there when they come. All in all, I see a lot of dank comin out of this little 3x3 tent... I hope I can keep up with it. I need to stop procrasti-fakin on makin those Carbon Filters... I just love the smell of weed growin... lol. Only 2 plants in flower now... in a month or so tho... shit...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 26, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> same here camp
> i have educated mine in the evils of pharmaceuticals. she goes to the legal pusher, better known as the pain clinic dr. she has seen how well i do with only MJ. i should be in a chair by now but it keeps me going. she wants to go all MJ for her pain as well and asked if i thought it would be ok, and her insurance paid for it, for them to medically withdrawl her from her pills. i hate to see her go thru that, i know what it can be.
> we have joined others in the fight for MMJ here in fla. we are supposed to have it on the ballot in november. this is honestly the first time i have ever campaigned for anything. wish us luck


*Huge Show Will Bring Truth About Med Marijuana To FL Seniors | The Silver Tour*
thesilvertour.orgThe show, "Learn the Real Facts About Medical Marijuana," will be free and all ages are welcome. It will be held at 1 p.m. Sunday, January 29, at the Temple Shaarei Shalom in Boynton Beach.

Spread the word about that... and hope it helps. I am a huge advocate in Ohio, Michigan, and Indiana.​


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw the announcement for that show/tour on my Jack Herer feed earlier today. Getting Florida seniors, who are strong voters, on board with MMJ is brilliant. It's coming into the light more and more and the prohibitionists are actually helping push it there. 

Heads up, I don't know about that but if she smoke's like she looks then she can be my Queen for a while. I've reserved a couple of each of these Chimera crosses and I have a few more C4's coming right up but the BSB/CB and Caliband I will get to another time. As far as the Caliband, it's been drying for a few days now and probably start in jars tomorrow. I've already had some smaller buds in a jar today and the smell is great and for so soon with no cure the high is surprisingly strong and long lasting. The nuggets where truly golf ball size if not a bit bigger, and solid. I think with some topping and vegging this could be a great scrog'r, I think. The fan leaves are massive and I don't know how that affects scrogs, as I've never done one. I would think it would be good to have all those fans under the canopy of buds sticking up but not sure. 

Speaking of purple again. Light's just came on in my PM tent and I was checking things out and I have this cross I did with a lady "The Purp" (Jordan of the Islands) with my Extrema male and she seems to have 3 leaf nodes her and new growth sprouting at each leaf. It's pretty interesting and I think this is going to be a cool cross. That is if it's a girl. 

Anyway, gotta get back to chores. Special guest coming tomorrow and wifey's pulling back to back shifts before they come so I'm left to get the house and dinner ready. Yay!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally bought some bubble bags....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190619110159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas!!!! Not much xmas celebration around my house since the kids are all grown up and moved out. Just me and the wife smoking hash joints and watching classic movies. 

Looking about 2 weeks out on my Casey Jones, these things are still swelling and getting lots of fresh shoots. The Purple Trainwreck is Not Purple..lol The Fall colors are starting near the air intake. I'm going to stomp my camera to bits!!!! Never buy Olympus Cameras!! Total Junk!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 26, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas!!!! Not much xmas celebration around my house since the kids are all grown up and moved out. Just me and the wife smoking hash joints and watching classic movies.
> 
> Looking about 2 weeks out on my Casey Jones, these things are still swelling and getting lots of fresh shoots. The Purple Trainwreck is Not Purple..lol The Fall colors are starting near the air intake. I'm going to stomp my camera to bits!!!! Never buy Olympus Cameras!! Total Junk!!


Lookin good there worm, I am currently lookin into gettin a new camera... getting tired of the one i have... just happy to have my microscope camera... but hate that its on a 4 foot usb cable.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 26, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Lookin good there worm, I am currently lookin into gettin a new camera... getting tired of the one i have... just happy to have my microscope camera... but hate that its on a 4 foot usb cable.


I had a cheap ass Sony that kicked ass, next time i think will go with them.

LOL thats the main reason i don't have a usb microscope, they need to make a wireless one.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 26, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I had a cheap ass Sony that kicked ass, next time i think will go with them.
> 
> LOL thats the main reason i don't have a usb microscope, they need to make a wireless one.


Im with you Worm, I have a Olympus too and I am not pleased with it at all...

@duch, killer purple foxtails!!!! Nice work bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Duchie, that is just beautiful!!
Big Worm I might have to get you to teach me to grow like that!! Amazing!!

I have a headache and I am just gonna go to sleep...Nite 600


----------



## duchieman (Dec 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Im with you Worm, I have a Olympus too and I am not pleased with it at all...
> 
> @duch, killer purple foxtails!!!! Nice work bro!
> 
> ...





bassman999 said:


> Duchie, that is just beautiful!!
> Big Worm I might have to get you to teach me to grow like that!! Amazing!!
> 
> I have a headache and I am just gonna go to sleep...Nite 600


Thanks guys. I never realized how deep in color it was under the HPS. She's basically just sat in the back corner minding her business up until now. I was just gonna grab a few shots under the light so I set my White Balance and took a couple of shots and I when I reviewed them I saw the purple in it so I though the hell with that, I'm pulling her out and getting a few shots. I think she's gonna be even prettier when more of those pistils start dying off. 

Hey wormdrive, that garden's just gorgeous. Which one's the Casey Jones. I just planted three the other day. 

Off to bed. G'nite all.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, you mentioned you use bushmaster, how do you apply it and does it also stop the side branching from any further vertical growth?


Not trying to answer for you Gen, but I use bushmaster as well and have some input. First off... I LOVE bm and don't really know how I would grow in my confined space without it. I know you don't run hydro, so this won't help but maybe for others it will. I use it either the last day of 16/8 or the first day of 12/12. What I do is drain my rez and refil with water only. Then I use (shit always have to look this up) either 1 ml/ gal or 2 ml/ gal. I run that for 24 hours (or longer if I'm lazy). Then I drain the rez again and start on normal feeding again.

The BM stops all growth in it's tracks. All the branches will put on the brakes. They will still grow maybe another inch or so, but there are usually 3-4 more nodes it packs on in that space. It's really great becuase I just let my plants get to exactly how big I want them, then put in the BM and there they stay. Plus I use so little the one bottle I have will last me forever. I don't think it's half used yet and I've been doing this almost 3 years now.

Damn time flies.

Nice pink/ purple hairs BC. I can't wait to grow my PLP's out.

Duchie, lovely purple coming through. Royalty indeed.

Camp and Worm, lovely gardens you both have. Love seeing those pics.

And ptone. Wow bro... those are some lush buds.

To anyone I forgot... good stuff. Too much good buds here in the 600 to keep track of.


----------



## theoldmerchant (Dec 27, 2011)

Green Christmas


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks jig, you basically answered what I wanted to know, how quickly it works. I've had a bottle sitting around for over a year and have never used it. I should have used it on the critical kali mist she stretches for over three weeks before she stops.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2011)

And... one more thing about the BM. In my observations it cuts a few days (at least) off the flowering time. It's as if the plants just totally skip the stretch phase and jump right into flowering. I started harvesting at exactly 7 weeks 12/12 this round. There was already some amber trichs coming through.

while we are talking of HCO products. This last grow was the very first i have done WITHOUT gravity (the product, not the physical force, lol). I didn't notice much of a difference. There was a little differnce in that there wasn't the explosion of growth I get with using gravity... but the plants looked much less stressed this time and my buds were seriosly the most dense I've ever had. That might just be the DOG genetics though. Good puppy.

peace


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Belated Xmas 6ers!!! Was up at the crack of the sparrows arse this morgen to get my flight. Had to come home you know, needs must an all that, kids can't be left on their own for too long, they get rather thirsty.

Just wanted to pop in and give everyone some well wishes.

So there you are: WELL WISHES!!!!! lol.

Hope everyone had a great Xmas, stuffed themselves with food and what not. It was nice to be home and be with family and see all my friends again!! Awesome time had, and not even one family Xmas argument. Amazing!!

So take it east folks and I'll be back to check things out when I got the energy.

Much love and peace, DST


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 27, 2011)

Funny thing, this grow I plan on not using gravity. I just transplanted the og18 cuttings the other day, gave them one more day in veg after the transplant and then into 12/12. I plan on hitting them with bushmaster when they get to about thirty inches. Can you use bushmaster once your plants are in flower?

If everyone would take a moment of silence, my colombian gold re-veg is no longer. I started getting mold on the bud so today she is sleeping in the trash can. Damn I wanted that plant to survive.

Anyway here is an update of my room. The colombian gold is in week seven of 12/12 along with the critical kali mist which barely looks like it's budding. She's the tall plant in the middle. Today starts week four for the og18 and shackzilla both of which are progressing nicely and both are starting to get their frost on. Speaking of frost, we're going from highs in the eighties and overnight lows around sixty to a high in the sixties tomorrow and a low in the upper thirties. It looks like winter has finally arrived in florida, bet your happy sunnyboy, I am.

My herijuana is three weeks old and the smallest of the three in party cups. The two kandy kush x chemD-og x purps? are two weeks old and one is extremely vigorous, she is outpacing the other two like they aren't even growing. My hericules, in the tent, is six weeks old today. Hopefully my smart pots will arrive today and I can take a few cuttings from her and then into 12/12 she will go tomorrow.

Without further ado...


----------



## zibra (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice heads up...I like the little ladies in the red cups and that sexy well formed plant next to EXhale bag. Very nice


----------



## zibra (Dec 27, 2011)

WORM you're angels look BEAUTIFUL, Beautiful and beautiful. That's what I call *MASTER PIECE*


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning 6er's, Ok here's the issue of the day. I'm assuming it's nute burn but not positive about it (after all this is my first grow lol). I just want to be reassured that I don't need to panick. I don't want to water it right now because a little over a week I almost killed it due to over watering. I wasn't paying attention when I transplanted into pot, that I had not punched holes in it (although it does have rock & gravel at the bottom I think the water still pooled & saturated the soil). I fixed the issue & the plant perked right up and is looking good till I noticed the dead leaves yesterday. Last time I watered it was last Friday with about 3/4 gal. of water. I also included a pic of the rest of the girls to see the over all condition of the nursery. Thanks 6er's


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 27, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> true enough... a lot of my friends hide little closet and micro grow's in their garage's and basements, places the wives don't go, because they are afraid. My wife encourages my lifestyle choices... and has seen the difference MJ has made with my health issues, as opposed to the pills the doctors give me. She is happy that I have something to keep me active and challenged, while I am stuck home on oxygen, taking care of our son.
> 
> I am very lucky.



My Blessings and Much Respect to you Camp!! your a great dude with a ton of compassion! Keep truckin it forward!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to hear you're back home safe, D 


*just a quick muzak update:
(don't laugh too hard)
More experimenting with the MPK61 keyboard last night.
So much to learn, but very fun.


[video=youtube_share;fYsOyW_nIz8]http://youtu.be/fYsOyW_nIz8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2011)

headsup,i like to use the BM,in the 2nd week of 12/12,on that candy drop strain.
if you know your strain,and the growth patterns of it,then you will better off,i gave
two feedings with BM,and it halts,them right in the spot,like jig has said.

5gal water
5ml liquid karma
5ml BM


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey bud. I'm not sure what's causing the issues with the leaves, but I wouldn't panic. Just pull off the dead leaves and make sure things don't get worse. THe new growth looks so lush i'm sure all is well now. Keep it up.



Calidadd said:


> Good morning 6er's, Ok here's the issue of the day. I'm assuming it's nute burn but not positive about it (after all this is my first grow lol). I just want to be reassured that I don't need to panick. I don't want to water it right now because a little over a week I almost killed it due to over watering. I wasn't paying attention when I transplanted into pot, that I had not punched holes in it (although it does have rock & gravel at the bottom I think the water still pooled & saturated the soil). I fixed the issue & the plant perked right up and is looking good till I noticed the dead leaves yesterday. Last time I watered it was last Friday with about 3/4 gal. of water. I also included a pic of the rest of the girls to see the over all condition of the nursery. Thanks 6er's


DOOBIE!!!! Lovin the beat my man. I can just imagine the fun you must be having with the new toy. Is your wife getting to play on it as well... or you bogarting the joint, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, jig 
I have to make sure to make these little things without headphones on, because there is a HUGE difference in how it sounds coming from a good pair of headphones.
Or maybe I just need a better set of speakers.
I'm sporting some $20 logitech speakers and while hey sound okay, they just sound "okay", and are weak when compared to my Audio-technica 'phones.

She's only tried it for a minute or so, so far.
She's got her writing projects to work on, so she doesn't want to devote time to getting back into playing piano again.
Which works for me! 
I'm still working on remembering that I can control a lot of parameters directly from the MKP61, instead of using the mouse to tweak things.
Today I'll be using the 5 different versions from the last test vid to work on figuring out how to use the faders to have smooth transitions from one style to the next.
All I did for the video was take the 24-second sound clips and string them end to end.
With the faders on the MPK I can run the clips all at the same time, and then use the faders to seamlessly transition from one clip to the next and turing on the "Global Record" will record any changes made in real-time.
So that's my goal for the day.
Then tonight, make a tighter beat with less cluncky spots in it.
The keyboard & Ableton Live are definitely going to be stealing sleep from me over the next year.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gotta try to replace starter in Acura this morning...wish me luck. I am not a mechanic, but just poor. According to the net I have to remove exhaust and driver-side axle to get to it!!
1993 Acura Legend


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> And... one more thing about the BM. In my observations it cuts a few days (at least) off the flowering time. It's as if the plants just totally skip the stretch phase and jump right into flowering. I started harvesting at exactly 7 weeks 12/12 this round. There was already some amber trichs coming through.
> 
> while we are talking of HCO products. This last grow was the very first i have done WITHOUT gravity (the product, not the physical force, lol). I didn't notice much of a difference. There was a little differnce in that there wasn't the explosion of growth I get with using gravity... but the plants looked much less stressed this time and my buds were seriosly the most dense I've ever had. That might just be the DOG genetics though. Good puppy.
> 
> peace


Jig, I kind of got that feeling using Mad Farmer's Mother of all Blooms(M.O.A.B) Seemed that this run none of my plants that I used it on didnt really have much of a flowering stretch. I used it during the 1st two weeks of Flowering only (as directions say)and then the Last two weeks of Flowering. I got the samples from a Grow Expo and was wondering if you or anyone ever used it before?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Gotta try to replace starter in Acura this morning...wish me luck. I am not a mechanic, but just poor. According to the net I have to remove exhaust and driver-side axle to get to it!!
> 1993 Acura Legend


remember to unplug you're battery (I fried a car once. Grounded by accident)!!! Good luck!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Gotta try to replace starter in Acura this morning...wish me luck. I am not a mechanic, but just poor. According to the net I have to remove exhaust and driver-side axle to get to it!!
> 1993 Acura Legend


Oh man some of those Imports can be a pain in the butt. Reason #1 why I drive a Volvo.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of my Platinum Bubba Kush day 43 of flower. Thats one sexy girl.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> remember to unplug you're battery (I fried a car once. Grounded by accident)!!! Good luck!





wormdrive66 said:


> Oh man some of those Imports can be a pain in the butt. Reason #1 why I drive a Volvo.


This seems un-doable!!
Shop want s $400 labor only and says 5.5 hrs...lol


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi boyz & girlz, I was looking for a thread on how to clone but I had no luck finding it. Might any of you have a link?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Hi boyz & girlz, I was looking for a thread on how to clone but I had no luck finding it. Might any of you have a link?


Youtube would be your best bet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Hi boyz & girlz, I was looking for a thread on how to clone but I had no luck finding it. Might any of you have a link?


i was just gonna bring that up. i went from 100% to maybe 50% and i ain't happy about it  my nursery is getting bare!


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 27, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> i was just gonna bring that up. i went from 100% to maybe 50% and i ain't happy about it  my nursery is getting bare!


Keep me posted. If I find anything I'll send a link your way!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

will do buddy


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> This seems un-doable!!
> Shop want s $400 labor only and says 5.5 hrs...lol


Might be a challenge if you don't have the right tools or a lift. I recently changed a water pump on a 2001 Nissan and it took 2 days. They bury the water pump inside the engine block. I swear they do that shit on purpose just to screw with people who do their own repairs.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 27, 2011)

Here you go sunnyboy: http://howtogrowmarijuana.com/marijuana-cloning. Let me know if you find anything else.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

nice, i remember reading that, with the kinda goofy looking guy on that site. i need to re-educate myself. thanks calidadd. do you use a "cloner"? i haven't until now, i am thinking of making one, seems easy enough  now if i could just get the roots to come back.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 27, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> nice, i remember reading that, with the kinda goofy looking guy on that site. i need to re-educate myself. thanks calidadd. do you use a "cloner"? i haven't until now, i am thinking of making one, seems easy enough  now if i could just get the roots to come back.


This will be my first go at it. So I'm looking for something with a lot of pictures lol. Yeah I got most of my info. from that site (I didn't find this forum till a month after I planted).


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Might be a challenge if you don't have the right tools or a lift. I recently changed a water pump on a 2001 Nissan and it took 2 days. They bury the water pump inside the engine block. I swear they do that shit on purpose just to screw with people who do their own repairs.


I guess I am just gonna pay the shop...I work them against each other to get the best price. I got it down to $240 labor now from $300 to $400. Guess thats all I can do. We have one car and wife took today off work as it is.


On a side note the 600 is popping and I cant wait to star5t flowering to show off my ladies too!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I guess I am just gonna pay the shop...I work them against each other to get the best price. I got it down to $240 labor now from $300 to $400. Guess thats all I can do. We have one car and wife took today off work as it is.
> 
> 
> On a side note the 600 is popping and I cant wait to star5t flowering to show off my ladies too!!


can you take them the part Bass? that saves some money sometimes as well. good luck buddy


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> can you take them the part Bass? that saves some money sometimes as well. good luck buddy


Yeah I have the part, doesnt look like the one in the car though.....I hope they gave the right part to me. I called the part store and they told it will vary, but it seems ALOT different.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

dang it, i hate when that happens, and it happens alot. i am sorry for your troubles Bass, can totally relate. hang in there bud, think of your girls  that should keep a smile on your face.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Duchie, that is just beautiful!!
> Big Worm I might have to get you to teach me to grow like that!! Amazing!!
> 
> I have a headache and I am just gonna go to sleep...Nite 600


Thanks Bassman, 

I don't do anything special. My first rule is DO NOT listen to the guy who works at the Grow Store. Other that that i just use Clean Water, Fresh Air and a quality nutrient system. Keep my temps between 65-80 and watch for bugs. No Magic Dust or Miracle Juice of The Gods.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks genuity. Now I have another question. Is a smart phone supposed to make you feel stupid? I finally ventured out of my cave and into the twenty first century and I now have my first smart phone...boy am I feeling dummmmm, dumb. I'm wondering if I'll outlast the learning curve before I kick the bucket.

Anyway I am going to be shameless here and ask if anyone is looking into anything for their garden check out rogue hydroponics in connecticut and no, you don't have to go to their store just their website. To make a long story short their service is excellent. I ordered a bag of exhale last monday, the monday of christmas week and had it thursday and to make things even nicer they threw in some freebies on a twenty five dollar order. I sent them an email letting them know I appreciate they actually kept their word about shipping and to thank them for the freebies. Sooo, if any of you guys purchase anything from them, if you tell them heads up referred you to their site, I get a ten percent store credit for the purchase of your order minus the shipping. He tells me four to five days to reach southern california and five to six to reach the northwestern states like oregon. Check them out if you're shopping for supplies, great shipping and they even answer your emails, promptly.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Thanks genuity. Now I have another question. Is a smart phone supposed to make you feel stupid? I finally ventured out of my cave and into the twenty first century and I now have my first smart phone...boy am I feeling dummmmm, dumb. I'm wondering if I'll outlast the learning curve before I kick the bucket.
> 
> Anyway I am going to be shameless here and ask if anyone is looking into anything for their garden check out rogue hydroponics in connecticut and no, you don't have to go to their store just their website. To make a long story short their service is excellent. I ordered a bag of exhale last monday, the monday of christmas week and had it thursday and to make things even nicer they threw in some freebies on a twenty five dollar order. I sent them an email letting them know I appreciate they actually kept their word about shipping and to thank them for the freebies. Sooo, if any of you guys purchase anything from them, if you tell them heads up referred you to their site, I get a ten percent store credit for the purchase of your order minus the shipping. He tells me four to five days to reach southern california and five to six to reach the northwestern states like oregon. Check them out if you're shopping for supplies, great shipping and they even answer your emails, promptly.


awesome heads up Heads Up! I have been thinking about getting an exhale bag soon, so i will definately order from there. and mention you referred


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 27, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> My Blessings and Much Respect to you Camp!! your a great dude with a ton of compassion! Keep truckin it forward!!!


Thank brother, it has been a pleasure gettin to know you as well. You are a str8 up awesome dude. And I look forward to years of friendship


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2011)

WE get lazy with our cars...I walked back from the auto repair shop and need a nap now....lol.

Wormdrive66 what nutrients do you use?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> WE get lazy with our cars...I walked back from the auto repair shop and need a nap now....lol.
> 
> Wormdrive66 what nutrients do you use?


House and Garden


----------



## smokeymcpotterton (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey I finally got everything up and running, pics can be seen here:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/497597-600w-og-kush-indoor-soil.html


----------



## duchieman (Dec 27, 2011)

..........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

that's beautiful dutchie, in a picture, on a computer, in my grow room...Lord i don't miss snow at all 

i just discovered hemp wick. i am 45 years old, been smoking over 30 years, how is it i just discovered hemp wick? well, i have never smoked tobacco in a joint either so maybe i don't get "out" that much. let me tell you i use ALOT of hemp wick. its the it al hemp or something like that. do you guys use this? i gotta find a place to buy this in bulk LOL i may never use a bic again.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 27, 2011)

God I love my new iPad I can blow all ur pics to bigger size zoom in etc everything looks so much better


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 27, 2011)

Some bud shots from last night. Ladies are looking great and the rest of the pix can be found on my thread. Enjoy
View attachment 1958890View attachment 1958891View attachment 1958892View attachment 1958893View attachment 1958895View attachment 1958896View attachment 1958899


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze / Day 38 / Week 6 of 10 

The top 2 pictures are the buds coming from the nodes at the very bottom.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 27, 2011)

I made out lucky this year. Lots of clothes. 2 Bongs (My Wifey Defently Made Up For Breaking My Bong ) and 100 For some Meds  I think im gonna just get 3-4 grams of hash i have plent of homegrown meds  or maby put it toward some Dog hmm anyway heres my 2 new bongs
and the Skull is the bowl


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking good in here.

bassman, that sucks about the car. Ive never had a starter that i had to take anything off to replace, and ive replaced ALOT. But Ive only bought american until a few years ago. Sometimes you just want to beat the engineers ass that designed the car.

HeadsUp, I fall right between jig and genuity on the BM. I use it a week into 12/12, but with this new setup i might kick it out to 2 weeks in. In my experience you shouldn't use it past 3 weeks into 12/12. It seems like a pointless stress on the plants past that. I also use about 20% of my regular nutes, and 1 ml BM/1 gallon water.




This guy is dope sauce. Slather him on a sandwich, come up with a catchy name, open a franchise, and your a millionaire.
[video=youtube_share;LXO-jKksQkM]http://youtu.be/LXO-jKksQkM[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 27, 2011)

Some pics of my Double Dream day 44 of flower super frosty ass bitch. Can't wait thinking 2nd week of Jan finish date last week of nutes then flushing them out.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Woo Hoo everyone is looking Frosty!! 

Made the mistake in checking out some other threads on riu, we have some real Rocket Scientists in here. I swear It's like a different planet in the 600. My favorite so far is the guy who stripped all the leaves off of his plant so it looked like a French Poodle. Someone asked him why he removed all the leaves? His answer was "Bro, I Grow Buds Not Leaves" lol 

Anyway Heres a new Video!!!

[video=youtube;Os0PZo2-OFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Os0PZo2-OFw[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning peeps, nice snow Duchie.....and not an MJ plant in site.

Hopefully some pics coming.


I have a bloody virus on my laptop, someone tried to steel 000's out of my bank account, I was watching them do it on screen and luckily enough closed the connection. Spoke to the bank fraud dept and have to clean my system, and re-install everything, and wipe the master boot record, or something. Whatever, it doesn't sound like fun..........





duchieman said:


> Hello everyone. Busted my butt getting ready for a dinner guest tonight and in blew this storm that turn him around half way through the two hour trip. It's thick and wet and loves to suck vehicles into ditches. Oh well, the place looks great and Mrs. Duchie is pleased, so maybe I will be later too.
> 
> View attachment 1958832
> 
> ...


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hello everyone. Busted my butt getting ready for a dinner guest tonight and in blew this storm that turn him around half way through the two hour trip. It's thick and wet and loves to suck vehicles into ditches. Oh well, the place looks great and Mrs. Duchie is pleased, so maybe I will be later too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958833
> ...


NICE 

check oot that sweet hps lighting on those christmas trees LOL


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 28, 2011)

DST said:


> I have a bloody virus on my laptop, someone tried to steel 000's out of my bank account, I was watching them do it on screen and luckily enough closed the connection. Spoke to the bank fraud dept and have to clean my system, and re-install everything, and wipe the master boot record, or something. Whatever, it doesn't sound like fun..........


That sucks man, glad you were able to stop it before it happened.

Welcome Back DST.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dam that fup watching them on your laptop


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

too right it's fukked up hellraizer, I am like, why is the bank asking me to do extra security log ins on codes that are for sending money. meanwhile your computers cpu is running like mad while they set payments up behind the screen. Crazy! Uploading pictures now though


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, lets get this festive season started the way it should be....with lots of bud pron and tings may bru's!

Right, well since it is the festive season, we should have some Xmas pudding to kick off!! With cognac fire of course.....






And something to take you through the pics....
[youtube]1HZ1TBJcFk0[/youtube]
Now you all probably wonder, or may be not....why I say bru. That's because of my wife really who is Dutch/South African (she would kill me if she knew I had written Dutch first, lol), and Bru is a big saying down in SA.....well the pictures, and if you can be bothered the internet will tell the rest. A t-shirt I got from relatives in SA, kind of like the 600 really, May bru! (p.s May is not pronounced like the month, more like "my" with the A sounding more like an I...if you get my drift)











One of my grow room bru's....






Amber Trichome, if ya watching, this is kinda what cheese looks like when it's getting ready....
















Chillberry Kush
















DOG's at various stages of flower...



















































My exo cheese Mom that is now being put into flower.







Old skool OG Kush from seed (bag seed from DNA genetics weed bought from the Grey Area quite a few years ago)





greenest leaves I have seen on anything for a while. It took me a while to realise that because I just planted the seedling into one of my old pots from a plant I had just harvested (yup, correct, I didn't change the medium, I just cut the plant and made a space at the top of the old root ball to plant the new plant). I am just watering it now, no added nutes. I did give it some nutes to start and realised it wasn't to happy so just watered it from there on. Seems to be better now.





















Straight from 12/12, these look ready to impregnate me tinks.....Bolo Kush from seed. 2 different pheno's (and there is a third as well, a much taller one.) My fave is still the same, one on the right that is. Looks like the first Bolo I grew with the really long stigma's like a hippy who has been electricuted no offence to peeps with long hair, lol. The one on the left has a really fat head but I think it'll be one of those more spongier types of bud, we shall see, I could be wrong. One never knows until you smoke it.





One on the left





One on the right





















Donwstairs in the flower cab





Middle





I am growing a stralizia (sp) - aka bird of paradise. Wll it's actually the wifes and I said I would give it a go in the cab. Seems happy in there.





Although the DOG is on the middle floor, it generally grows up to the top light. 






This is the Sour Cherry that I am testing for Breeders Boutique, if they work out well they will be going on the menu at the Boutique. These are from Hemlock with a sprinkling of genetics thrown in from me, Westy, Don, and Highlanders Cave. Hemlock can be contacted on his thread if you got any questions as a few people will have these seeds for testers. Please try them out. They must be okay if they got through the shit I have given them of late...bloody thrips.






Matanuska Thunder Fuk fae the Fairiest one.






Cesspools and a cross with Stomper OG in it from another Fairy (fukkin love the Fairy I do!!!!)






Now mw being a clumsy cunt like the rest of us, I snap off the odd top in flower, lol. Well this little DOG top I just didn't have the heart to throw away it was so pa-retty! So I stuck it in some coco then added some compost and the beauty turned into one ugly fuk, lol. First veg leaves are appearing now though.





Hey, I just thought, may be I could sell this as Pure Sativa, you know, the stuff that doesn't grow bud, just calyxes on the stems, lmao.






The rest of the YINS, the Cherry Sours, Cesspools, Stomper whatsists, and a few rooted clones in the nursey. Still waiting on the veg area being built properly.






So there you have it, sorrry I ain't been around to enjoy the festives. 

Peace and pr0n to all.
DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Gotta try to replace starter in Acura this morning...wish me luck. I am not a mechanic, but just poor. According to the net I have to remove exhaust and driver-side axle to get to it!!
> 1993 Acura Legend


Modern cars sure do suck sometimes. I can't beleive you have to take so much off to get at a damn starter. That sucks bro. You should be able to do it though. Not the most complicated of jobs... just tedious removing it all. Make sure to keep the end of the axle with the gear type bit on it clean. Well... keep everything clean, lol. Good luck. Wish I was there to help you.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice pRon DST


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

cheers scotia,

old cars suck as well Jig, my first car, a Nissan Stanza, lol. when the clutch went I was going to have to remove the whole engine, so I just left it parked up for ages and the local kids strashed the shit out of it one New Year (first year I went to Amsterdam)lol...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> remember to unplug you're battery (I fried a car once. Grounded by accident)!!! Good luck!


I ruined my AC like this. Was unbolting it and the big ratchet I was using swung around right onto the hot terminal. Made a nice little pop, put a little hole in the ratchet and no more AC.  Luckily I live where it's cold most of the time. Not having a heater... now that would be terrible.



bekindbud said:


> Jig, I kind of got that feeling using Mad Farmer's Mother of all Blooms(M.O.A.B) Seemed that this run none of my plants that I used it on didnt really have much of a flowering stretch. I used it during the 1st two weeks of Flowering only (as directions say)and then the Last two weeks of Flowering. I got the samples from a Grow Expo and was wondering if you or anyone ever used it before?


Never used MOAB before. I've read about it a few times, but just heard it mentioned. I'm super happy with the products (or lack of products) I'm using now. Down to just 7. Oh, well I guess 9 if you count veg.



wormdrive66 said:


> Oh man some of those Imports can be a pain in the butt. Reason #1 why I drive a Volvo.





wormdrive66 said:


> Might be a challenge if you don't have the right tools or a lift. I recently changed a water pump on a 2001 Nissan and it took 2 days. They bury the water pump inside the engine block. I swear they do that shit on purpose just to screw with people who do their own repairs.


Get this! It took me 2 days to get the fucking valve covers off my 98 jeep grand cherokee. And I've been messing with cars my whole life. Hehe... dad was a mechanic and I guess when I was a little baby my most common resting spot was in the botton drawer of the craftsman tool chest. So yeah... modern cars just suck sometimes. It is my fault somewhat. I had to get the special 5.9L engine... so it's crammed in the engine compartment something fierce.

Like you said SS... I was cursing the engineers the whole time. Even changing the sparkplugs is a bit of an adventure on the jeep. You'd think it was a damn lambo or something.

Jhod, Bud, SoCali, DST... I think those are the folks with the buds on the past couple pages. All making the 600 proud. Damn we all grow some fuckin dank. Just rediculous. Awesome.

Duchie really nice shots. Looks lovely. I hope everyone was happy by the end of the night.   

And DST. I am very very happy with my free antivirus program. Avast! It's supposed to be the most widely used in the world. It's really great... you should check it out. What are you using now? It's horrible that happened. THat's some real change everything shit. You should make sure your computer is clean then change every password and login you can think of. Really really unfortunate mate. What a shitty welcome home.

At least the green girls are looking nice. No shithead trying to mess with them from afar.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm talking old, like pre 1978. Clutches are a bitch to change no matter what. I'm guessing you used to drive like me if you needed a new clutch, haha. I changed a clutch on my Nissan Altima. Ha... that's the one that was all fixed up. You can't fuck with my little 4 door import.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful garden, as always, D 
Good to see that you guestimated their needs properly while away.
And looking forward to seeing the old school genes blossom under your tender ministrations, too!
Looking great!
The pheno you displayed of the MTF is a killer (I've seen 3, possibly 4, phenos in the MTF that I have), and should prove to be satisfactory, in the end. 
And loved the pic of the pudding!
Always someone talking food-smack or throwing up pics of food while I'm toking up!
Okay, maybe the Laws of Probability are weighted towards most any given event happening while I'm toking up, as I tend to do so as often as possible. 
Be that as it may be, and ir-regardless of all facts (and proper grammar), I'm going to have to make a run to the kitchen for a late night dinner raid now!
Baked potato with butter, a 10-oz tenderloin (lightly seasoned with Lawry's Seasoned Salt, black pepper, cumin, and garlic powder, seared in a pan of peanut oil & butter for 3 minutes per side, then broiled in the oven for 3 minutes per side, comes out mid-rare), and some buttery garlic/parmesean toast from butterflied hoagie buns, a carrot (raw).
Damn! I'm making myself hungry!
Okay, off to the galley!
After a few more tokes.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

My first car was a Y reg, 1982.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

I had Beef Wellington for Xmas dinner, then we had Steak pie on boxing day....bloody ell, instant gout. Enjoy the Tenderloin Doobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll post a pic of it when it's all done & plated nicely.
A little bit of pay back for all the food pR0n over the last 2 years & 836 pages!



*love Beef Wellington! Damn! Getting more hungry now! 

**my first car was a 1968 Chevy truck. 350hp 327-cid V-8 with a 4-barrel Holley 650cfm double-pumper carb, hooked up to a TH-400 tranny, running through 6.70-to-1 gears in 1-ton axles.
Would get to 60-mph in about 5 seconds flat.
Could sit inside the engine compartment with the engine when you needed to work on it.
Didn't need to jack it up to work under it.
Copulation, I miss that old beast!


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

Please can we start a discussion about checking Trichomes to establish when our plants are ready? Do you think this is the most reliable way?

Only reason I ask is because I don't really get too anal about checking my trichomes. I go more for how the plant looks when it finishes I guess. I see a lot of people use this as their measure.

Okay, so here's my thoughts. A plant matures and fattens up when stigmas start receeding and calyxz's start swelling. Different plants of different genotype backgrounds display different rates of maturation and differing levels of the compounds in MJ, thc, cbd, cbn, etc, etc. That being said, people saying, Ok, I see 10% amber in my trichomes, it's time for chop. Do they apply this across the board to all strains? And if so, how can a uniform measure like this be applied to an non-uniform platform, i.e the different gentypes of MJ in the world.

I often think when someone says that they are going to chop. "oh, well I think I would leave it go a bit longer personally", and sometimes that is just a personal opinion which is why it stays that way. But I often think, that smoke will be nice, but if they had just left it a bit longer the weight would have increased, and the power would have increased, but one avoids chirping in when it is not a good idea to do so....well, most of the times, lol.

So please, comments appreciated?

I even read one comment: "trichomes are the only way to know if a plant is ready".....wow, how bold a statement.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

For me i watch the plants, when the hairs start to re tract I cut, almost 99% of the time when i do that! After dryed and
Cured il throw it under a scope theres 15% amber trichs the rest are milky and thats right where i like it.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol on the bold statement. Here's my thoughts. I grow for me. If I have some left over and others get a little... good for them. But I'm not growing for them, or for money. I'm growing to smoke some good herb that makes me feel the way I wanna feel. It's a great reason to be growing in my opinion. That being said, my aim is to produce smoke that I will enjoy. I've found that the past year or so I've been digging on the sativa highs. I've felt as if I was going to have a panic attack a couple times... and I liked it. hahaha, strange I know. I'm a bit over the knocked off your ass indica high. I'm tired of taking naps (is that ironic, or an oxymoron).

So... I think the best way to fine tune the effect you are hopefully going to get is to look at trichs. Does that make sense?

I definitely feel that there is just a 'look' to a plant when it has reached it's full potential. And I think if you are growing for weight, or to make the punters happy, or just growing to get 100% out of your plants... then the 'look' method is the best. This is because (as most of us have experienced) some plants just don't have amber trichs. You can leave em growing for ever waiting for 50% amber (or whatever) and it won't get there. My Casey Jones went for 12 weeks while I waited for more than 10% amber trichs. It could have gone 15 and never gotten more. In that case the 'trich' method failed me. I probably would have taken her at 10 or 11 weeks if I was looking for a finished plant.

That being said, I use the trich method now, becuase I want a buzz high, so it's easy. When I see any amber at all... it's time to chop. I'm sure I'm giving up weight, and hard hitting ness, giving up thc and chb (or whatever that is). But it makes me happy and that's my point.

So I think it really has to do with what your goal is.

Lol again at the bold statement. There isn't one right way to do anything in the world... and that is the truth.

EDIT: We disagreed on this recently D... about when to take a plant down on someone's thread. Hahaha... I still think I was right, lol.  A week to long that grow went, hehehe.

EDIT 2: My first car was a 1976 Chevy Malibu Classic. 350 v8 Giant bench seat in the front. Damn it was a sexy car. Was dubbed 'The Pimp-mobile' back in the day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

I used to measure a plant's done-ness by the trichs, but now go for the receding hairs & swelling caylxes (calyxii?).
I'm also taking samples from each plant as it nears maturity, too, so I have lungs-on experience with where each plant is in it's life span, too.
And, jig, I'm also moving away from the total couch-lock-nod-off-to-sleep buds I'm used to growing.
Loving the head high more than the body high, unless I actually need to sleep, or am hurting bad that day.
I did notice that I chopped my plants this last time when the trichs were all milky white, and some buds cured to have amber trichs when all was said & done.
It's a crazy world we live in...


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2011)

Strictly, thank you for chiming in about the bushmaster. You guys with the bud porn, excellent representation once again of the prowess of the six hundred club.

I'll add to the discussion as to when a plant is ready, it's really easy, when I have scissors in my hand and start chopping, it's ready.

I look at the plant and not the trichomes. I have heard it said and read that checking the trichomes is the only way to really tell if your plant is ready to be chopped. I disagree. First off, any amber in your trichomes says the thc has degraded past its most potent point and is starting to degrade. Since I'm more of a sativa person, why would I want amber trichs? I'm not growing my prized neville's haze due to the fourteen weeks of flowering it takes. I could see waiting twenty weeks for amber trichs. That just won't fly in my garden. When I first started growing I looked at the trichs but no longer, now I just look at the plant and once you've grown a strain a couple of times you should be able to tell when the plant is ready. Every colombian gold clone that was taken and each generation after they all finished in eight weeks instead of ten like the seed plant. I have one that is coming down next weekend and it will be eight weeks. Not once have I looked at the trichomes.

I'm so old I got my first car from fred flintstone.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

Yabba-dabba doobie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

The victim:






The accomplices:






The patsy:






The get-away vehicle:






The bread:






Potato is baking: 40-mins to go.

Then 6-minutes for the pan-searing, and another 6-minutes for the broiling and toasting.

Soooo.....
... I have 52-minutes to toke up and watch netflix stuff.


*final pics to come...


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Doobie, now I'm hungry! lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

You hooked up with a tranny


DoobieBrother said:


> I'll post a pic of it when it's all done & plated nicely.
> A little bit of pay back for all the food pR0n over the last 2 years & 836 pages!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

My first car was a 1979 ford escort 1.3GL, chocolate and mushroom, had a dark brown vinal roof and tan doors and bonnet. My best mate wrote it off b4 i had a chance to pimp it out. I tend to grow by the seat of my pants and ill chop more or less when i think they ready or when i have time lol, I have a 420 scope but rarely use it. I too like the buzzing head of the sativa high which is why i love love LOVE!!! the cheese, just wish i had some now to chuff of lol. Spose ill be happy with the cheeseberry haze>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

Viola!







time to eat!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> You hooked up with a tranny


Her name was "Lola".


[video=youtube_share;Ixqbc7X2NQY]http://youtu.be/Ixqbc7X2NQY[/video]

... and she took a walk on the wild side...
[video=youtube_share;0KaWSOlASWc]http://youtu.be/0KaWSOlASWc[/video]

... turns out she was really just a hooker with a penis....
[video=youtube_share;32FVi7SpQDk]http://youtu.be/32FVi7SpQDk[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

it's 8:45 and i am drooling over bud and beef, great way to start the day.

i'm happy to see what exodus cheese is supposed to look like, and it looks lovely D. 

my first car was a 1963 buick special that i would love to have today


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with Heads Up. You get a 'feel' for her after you've grown her a couple of times and she has the 'look'...like she is starting to fade.
I, too, grow for me and I share the rest with friends and those in need and their comments are usually 'damn good stuff'. I must be doing something right. The only time I use my loupe is to check for mites.

I'm enjoying a jack hammer wake n bake and I thoroughly appreciate it.

first car was a '62 Austin Healy 3000-inline 6 with triple webbers...typical English vehicle, I spent as much time fixing her as I did driving her, but I wish I still had her.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

Having sampled the fruits of another 600 Club member's labours on a variety of strains, and having grown 4 generations of genes produced by 600 Club members (and others here on RIU and in the world), I will definitely say we grow some of the best I've had. 
I'll even say it's the best I've encountered, and I have only begun to sample all of the strains out there!
We live in Interesting Times.
Speaking of which, time for some after-dinner, after-carrot-for-dessert tokage!


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

62 Austin Healy 3000, class car and worth a lot of money if u still had it lol. Not a typicle english vehicle tho lol, its a sports car that the well off and fanatics drove.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning peeps, nice snow Duchie.....and not an MJ plant in site.
> 
> Hopefully some pics coming.
> 
> ...


Sorry D. I did lay a few out the page before.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> Having sampled the fruits of another 600 Club member's labours on a variety of strains, and having grown 4 generations of genes produced by 600 Club members (and others here on RIU and in the world), I will definitely say we grow some of the best I've had.
> I'll even say it's the best I've encountered, and I have only begun to sample all of the strains out there!
> We live in Interesting Times.
> Speaking of which, time for some after-dinner, after-carrot-for-dessert tokage!


[video=youtube_share;PObknmaH9po]http://youtu.be/PObknmaH9po[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure of the year, but my dad had an Austin Healey 2000 back in the late 1950's. He wanted it to go fast so he bought the engine & gearbox for the new 3000 and transplanted the larger triple-carb'd engine into the 2000.
But he didn't have the money to upgrade the brakes right away, so it got kind of wild at times.  
You guys were nuts!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> 62 Austin Healy 3000, class car and worth a lot of money if u still had it lol. Not a typicle english vehicle tho lol, its a sports car that the well off and fanatics drove.


I bought her the summer of '68 for $750 and replaced the fuel pump amd had the transmission rebuilt, went into the air farce (didn't want to be cannon fodder) and sold her for $1000. current prices are $30 to $60,000. Unfortunately I can't drive a stick shift anymore, but I would love to have her back.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

My friend inherited an old austin rare as fook, propper old it is too 1950's its so hard to find parts for it lol but it doesn't need to be taxed lol


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

no worries mate, i was refering to trichomes on an MJ plant that is often called frost, or snow, or something like that.


duchieman said:


> Sorry D. I did lay a few out the page before.


jig, you must be refering to Jins tahoe, which i still think could have gone longer. 

Anyway, if you want a high buzz, get a sativa based weed, if you want a couch, get an indica based weed, or if you want a mix get a hybrid and so on, plants for me will be finished when they finished, lol.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2011)

when them buds look like they are ready to go in my bong,the plant is ready to come down.
nice rock hard buds,on the plant,mean,rock hard buds at chop time,for me.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> My friend inherited an old austin rare as fook, propper old it is too 1950's its so hard to find parts for it lol but it doesn't need to be taxed lol


I could of had a Morris Oxford when i was 16 but had no job so no money to restore her, she had all leather inside with a mighty 1622cc petrol engine 0-60 was about 5 mins lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 28, 2011)

In my room everything comes down around 8 weeks. If all my strains arent close enough it throws off the perpetual. Ive got some engineers dream that im going to be putting on the floor of my room next go round. If it wasnt from BB then it wouldnt be worth the hassle. im hoping to have a few EDs OD next year, so they can hang around. But 8 week strains are my thang, and like jig said, some can be cut at 7 weeks with bushmaster.


Doobie, I could never be a vegetarian. that looks too tasty. im a meat and potatoes kind of guy too. ive got a buddy with a big steak tatooed on one bicep and a big potato wth butter on the other.

my first car was an 85 chrysler laser, it was my lil' knight rider. i treated that car like a red headed step child, ended up putting a hole in the tranny. i bought a 85 pontiac trans am years later (after i bought my 86 pontiac fiero). ive still got the trans am, its a sentimental thing between me and the wife. im only the second owner too. loves me some american muscle.

heres a pic of a laser, but not my laser.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

treated it like the red headed step child lmao!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2011)

While we are on the subject of first cars, 
Mine was a 1986 Hyundai Excel hatchback, that I paid $800 for back in 1999.

Lasted me a good while till i rolled it across 5 lanes of the 15 freeway. Walked away from that accident with barely a scratch on my arm, so I count myself lucky!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 28, 2011)

I jumped the Laser almost every day, and thats no joke. My buddy from high school still has a video of me jumping it in an underground parking lot. There was water on the ground and the headlights reflected off the puddles adding to the visuals, and the exhaust sounded amazing down there, I got about 3' of air and came about 1' from slamming into a wall. I rallyed it alot, one day I ended up with the ass end off a hill and the radio in my lap. Im not sure how I ever survived my first car, or any car I had until I was married. Marriage has kept all the wheels on the ground, but it hasnt slowed them down.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't look at trics anymore, The Plant is ready when it's Ready sometimes 7 weeks sometimes 9.


My first car was a 71 Opel Kadett just like the yellow one in this picture. 







My second car-71 Nova 396 big block(lost my licence for 5 years because of this beast) Yes that is me.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2011)

78 buick.................454 rocket block,grrrrr.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 28, 2011)

My first car, hit a deer going 50mph. Killed the deer, didn't dent the Riv. 

The Boat tail was awesome, weighed a ton. Got about 10MPG, sounded like a pig. Factory leather and paint. Wish I had pictures, it was a great ride.

[video=youtube_share;sFuzt86ouGo]http://youtu.be/sFuzt86ouGo[/video]


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2011)

geekmike said:


> My first car, hit a deer going 50mph. Killed the deer, didn't dent the Riv.
> 
> The Boat tail was awesome, weighed a ton. Got about 10MPG, sounded like a pig. Factory leather and paint. Wish I had pictures, it was a great ride.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;sFuzt86ouGo]http://youtu.be/sFuzt86ouGo[/video]


i like them glass house rivies,10 mi a gal......lol
about the same for my old car,but gas was $1.09,back then.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets see, My 1st catr was a 77 buick regal. t was primarily green, but had about 4 other colors too...lol mostly different primers. It had the olds 350 in it. I crashed that car 4 times the 1st month!! The worst was on a rainy day, a friend of mine and I were in the car we were at a red light turning left. I floored it in neutral, when the light went green I dropped it on drive. We sat there spinn9jg for a minute then launched around the corner, before I knew it was happening the right rear passed us up. This is my 1st month of driving, so I reacted wrong ended up spinning like a teacup rideuntil we hit a parked Okds Delta 88. Hit it so hard it was at the front door of the owners house. Next thing I knew I was being strangled by some guy as old as I am now. I ws still seat belted and couldnt defens myself. My friend threw his Big-Mac in his face...lol. The guy stopped killing me and apologized. I had insurance after all.
Since then I have had sooooo many cars and mini trucks. One of my favorites was my89 mustang gt, 5 spd with heads cam and a bunch of other shit upgraded when I bought it. I added intake and exhaust and and being (Bassman) a pounding system. By then I was a mad-racer and could control any car and had the time of my life in that car. I replaced tires about every 2 weeks, and 2 clutches. Lets see b4 the mustang U had a 91 prelude SI, I put 100 shot of nitrous in her, that was crazy, she would smoke both fronts till 85 mph!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 28, 2011)

geekmike said:


> The Boat tail was awesome, weighed a ton.[video=youtube_share;sFuzt86ouGo]http://youtu.be/sFuzt86ouGo[/video]


actually it weighed 2 tons, or 4429 pounds.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

haha, my first car was an '88 Oldsmobile Cutlass my father gifted me for Christmas. Got a block down the road and the muffler fell off. Got home, and the Alternator belt broke off... while fixing it... i threw a jack through the rear window. (long story) I drove that beast around, with no exhaust and no back window til I got pulled over by cops almost 6 months later! they thought the vehicle was stolen. I raced the damned thing all over, and even beat a '99 Corvette (guy trashed his tranny racing me) and an '01 Plymouth Prowler ( think it was an automatic, he couldn't keep up!) It was a badass car... for being a piece of shyt. When it got impounded I let them keep it... and replaced it with a '90 Chevy Astrovan I dubbed "Ol' Smokey". you could drive a mile behind me, and still be in my smoke cloud. LoL. But I raced that one too... and spun it, flipped it four times, and left it... somewhere in a ditch near Dundee, Mi. Never had very good luck with cars, just like strictly, I have a problem with speed and control. LoL...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am sooo old when I 1st started to drive cas was for reg unleaded only 88 cents


I wimped out and had the shop replace the clutch. It took them over 3 hrs, and they started as soon as I got there!! They had only 2 cars and 3 mechanics...lol so they weren't neglecting it either as they close at 5 and it was 1:30 when I dropped it off. If I had more time to get it done I prolly would have finished doing it myself. Wife missed a day of work, and we need the money........We ssoooo over-spent on x-mas!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 28, 2011)

Me too, Bassman, and by the time I graduated high school it was still at 99 cents. That was 12 years ago. What the fuck happened?


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Lets see, My 1st catr was a 77 buick regal. t was primarily green, but had about 4 other colors too...lol mostly different primers. It had the olds 350 in it. I crashed that car 4 times the 1st month!! The worst was on a rainy day, a friend of mine and I were in the car we were at a red light turning left. I floored it in neutral, when the light went green I dropped it on drive. We sat there spinn9jg for a minute then launched around the corner, before I knew it was happening the right rear passed us up. This is my 1st month of driving, so I reacted wrong ended up spinning like a teacup rideuntil we hit a parked Okds Delta 88. Hit it so hard it was at the front door of the owners house. Next thing I knew I was being strangled by some guy as old as I am now. I ws still seat belted and couldnt defens myself. My friend threw his Big-Mac in his face...lol. The guy stopped killing me and apologized. I had insurance after all.
> Since then I have had sooooo many cars and mini trucks. One of my favorites was my89 mustang gt, 5 spd with heads cam and a bunch of other shit upgraded when I bought it. I added intake and exhaust and and being (Bassman) a pounding system. By then I was a mad-racer and could control any car and had the time of my life in that car. I replaced tires about every 2 weeks, and 2 clutches. Lets see b4 the mustang U had a 91 prelude SI, I put 100 shot of nitrous in her, that was crazy, she would smoke both fronts till 85 mph!!


love the story,how could your friend just let his big-mac go like that?....lol


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 28, 2011)

I had 1 of these 1st a 1986 vauxhall cavalier 1.6GL similar colour too


----------



## kjcbud (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260922179347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 any one have any info on this,my friend said there pretty good but he has been known to talk shit. any info wud be good thanks!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

I would say this is very close to a power conditioner or line conditioner.
It would use capacitors (or a high capacity battery) to temporarily store electricity until needed by something attached to it (light, fan, etc).
The claim is it provides more efficient power to appliances that utilize electric motors (A/C motors, refrigerator cooling pump motors, air pump motors for HVAC systems, washing machines & clothes dryers, etc).
And they claim it also acts as a line conditioner, and help keep the voltage steady in houses with old or bad wiring, or that are in areas with not so reliable power service (brown outs & spikes).

Not sure it something like that would work very well for a HPS/mH light, but it might work close to as advertised when used for motor-driven devices (fans, water pumps, etc).
That would need a lot of research on the internet to sift through hype and find out if it works, how well it works, and in what circumstances.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 1959912 I had 1 of these 1st a 1986 vauxhall cavalier 1.6GL similar colour too


my best mate had one of them, was a dog of a car kept stalling at any junction lol unless you reved the fuck out of it lol


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> my best mate had one of them, was a dog of a car kept stalling at any junction lol unless you reved the fuck out of it lol


They weren't bad motors, well most of em anyway i remember when my windscreen wipers failed i had to drive home with my head out the window getting soaked even passed the old bill lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Me too, Bassman, and by the time I graduated high school it was still at 99 cents. That was 12 years ago. What the fuck happened?


The Federal Reserve Bank Happened..........


genuity said:


> love the story,how could your friend just let his big-mac go like that?....lol


He was a wimp, he watched me get jumped one time while I was taking a piss at school....lol. He is 5'11" and 235 all muscle and still scared to get a beer at the liquor store at night....haha!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was reading a thread on OZ Stoners, and well, I was very offended that all of them are so down and speak so poorly of Yanks and Brits as they call us!! I just hope that is the outlook of a few ppl and not most ppl there.....
I would link the thread here, but way off topic and I just wanted to say that I am glad we here are diverse in our locations and not closed minded....

There is one other forum that I would like to shamelessly promote to all that it would apply to.

U.K. Muscle, and they are just the best BB'ing forum, and they are NOT offensive in any way toward other countries or ppl.

Thanx 600 for being you!!


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 28, 2011)

This is weird and cool at the same time...

I picked a tiny budding branch off my super lemon haze the other day and had been drying since. I had a look and it had dried out pretty well...then I decided to do some hot knife hits of it. 

And fuck...it got me high...I still am high. And it still has another 4-5 weeks flowering, this is going to be some potent shit lol


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey 6er's, I know this could be posted elsewhere but honestly, this is the only thread I feel safe in lol. Show off your pets. Here's a pic of Nina our 4 month old pitbull pup & Taco our senior citizen Chihuahua.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are my dogs....4.5 yrs blue nose/amer bully male.....5-6 mos schweeny.....dachshund/*shih tzu *female...(spelling?)


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 28, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Hey 6er's, I know this could be posted elsewhere but honestly, this is the only thread I feel safe in lol. Show off your pets. Here's a pic of Nina our 4 month old pitbull pup & Taco our senior citizen Chihuahua.


They are absolutely gorgeous, very lucky  Wen I find my sd card I'll try and upload some pix of my pup.




bassman999 said:


> Here are my dogs....4.5 yrs blue nose/amer bully male.....5-6 mos schweeny.....dachshund/*shih tzu *female...(spelling?)


The white bully reminds me of my very first dog ever which was a white mastiff (girl) named Chloe. Brings back some memories lol, lovely dogs too by the way


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2011)

DST said:


> no worries mate, i was refering to trichomes on an MJ plant that is often called frost, or snow, or something like that.
> 
> 
> jig, you must be refering to Jins tahoe, which i still think could have gone longer.
> ...


Well D I feel a bit of a dope. Woke up real heavy and foggy in the head this morning and thought I'd remedy it by trying my Heri/Extrema that's been curing a few days now. Well holy shit did it ever send me sideways, and that's where I was when I logged on to check things out. Anyway, completely misunderstood and the trichs thing didn't even enter my head. Probably because it was already full and not even taking suggestions.  Right after that I laid back down for just a minute and 5hrs or more later, here I am. Dirty Heri is not a daytime smoke. 

How bout some bud, Bud?

Caliband






Earlier I mention my The Purp X Extrema I crossed that has the three leaf nodes. Well, turns out it's a he. Not sure what to think or do about him. 




Planted the other day as well. Hot list of things coming here. 3 Casey Jones, 2 Bleeseberry, 4 (C4XCB) X (CC X L), one had a cracked shell and I'm watching to see if she's viable, 3 C4XCB's to be bred with one of the two males I have. And 3 others I can't recall right now. 



Now I saw some talk of cars and something about judging finish by trichs so I have some catching up to do. Cheers.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous animal there bassman. Thanks for the props socaliboy. They are spoiled lol. You can't tell but momma did her nails lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Great lookin Pups guys.

This is Murphy my Irish Jack Russell. He likes to eat fresh leaves.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 28, 2011)

lol worm, That's priceless.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 28, 2011)

Half way done reporting using perlite ocean Forrest and roots organic 707 all mixed up ....going to do a light feeding of cannazyme and rhizoctonia....going to verge for another week then flip them


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

Too funny Wormy...My dogs seem afraid of smoke, but they try to steal buds and leaves/


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

My dog is hard to walk, and he tore my shoulder at the scapula, and it never healed during a looong walk about 2 yrs ago. He pulls like a freight train, even with a choker on!! I love him still though. I rescued him from a family who didnt like him, they wanted a killer, but he is just a big scary looking lap dog.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Great lookin Pups guys.
> 
> This is Murphy my Irish Jack Russell. He likes to eat fresh leaves.
> 
> View attachment 1960198


Haha, I love Jack Russels! I'm planning to get a dog in Jan or Feb, trying to decide between a Jack Russel or a Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My dog is hard to walk, and he tore my shoulder at the scapula, and it never healed during a looong walk about 2 yrs ago. He pulls like a freight train, even with a choker on!! I love him still though. I rescued him from a family who didnt like him, they wanted a killer, but he is just a big scary looking lap dog.


It takes a lot of walking to train a dog how to do it right. Its tough when they're already adults because they're strong as hell with a large breed.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel your pain. I'm lucky I got this one young. Very trainable. Definitely working on the "walk next to me concept" Hopefully by the time she's 1 It'll be automatic.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 28, 2011)

Duchie, good looking greenage there


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Haha, I love Jack Russels! I'm planning to get a dog in Jan or Feb, trying to decide between a Jack Russel or a Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


Jack Russels are ALOT of work!! They are just soooooo active, I had one from 5 yrs old till 19, he was totally independent like a cat, he would go on missions and come back in the morning... He didnt slow down till a week b4 he died..... The other one we had was crossed with chihuahua, and was a hyper chewer and finally stopped chewing shitting in the house and soon after got dog - napped from our yard.


Shwagbag said:


> It takes a lot of walking to train a dog how to do it right. Its tough when they're already adults because they're strong as hell with a large breed.


My scapula hurts right now, I havent walked him much lately as He just ruins me.....I feel bad about it and need to invent something to divert the pressure from mu shoulder, I do love the walks otherwise.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Jack Russels are ALOT of work!! They are just soooooo active, I had one from 5 yrs old till 19, he was totally independent like a cat, he would go on missions and come back in the morning... He didnt slow down till a week b4 he died..... The other one we had was crossed with chihuahua, and was a hyper chewer and finally stopped chewing shitting in the house and soon after got dog - napped from our yard.
> 
> 
> My scapula hurts right now, I havent walked him much lately as He just ruins me.....I feel bad about it and need to invent something to divert the pressure from mu shoulder, I do love the walks otherwise.


That sucks man! Yeah, JRT's need mad exercise, walked at least once per day and ran even more lol. So smart for small breed though. I'm not a fan of small breed dogs, mostly because they tend to be less intelligent and harder to train. 

I'm leaning towards a Staffy but I can't find a breeder in my area. Gonna have to drive at least 300 miles to get one if I choose to do it.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2011)

Strictly, have any suggestions for a nice eight weeker since you plan your garden around that time frame? I love my sativas but I need to grow stuff that will finish in eight weeks. I'll keep a sativa or two on the side for myself. I already screwed up my every two week time frame for a harvest, I just can't stop growing these blasted things in veg and then I have nowhere to put them. So instead of every two weeks now I'm looking at something like every six weeks. I have a critical kali mist that has been in 12/12 for going on seven weeks, the same day I put a colombian clone into 12/12. The colombian will be finished on the eight of next month if not a few days sooner. The kali looks like it has barely hit its flowering stride. The shackzilla and the og18 look more developed after three weeks of flowering. No more twelve week plants unless they are super, like a sour cream.

I remember gas being a quarter until opec grabbed our balls and it jumped to fifty two cents overnight. I also had a cutless with a 350 rocket four barrel, a 68'.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> That sucks man! Yeah, JRT's need mad exercise, walked at least once per day and ran even more lol. So smart for small breed though. I'm not a fan of small breed dogs, mostly because they tend to be less intelligent and harder to train.
> 
> I'm leaning towards a Staffy but I can't find a breeder in my area. Gonna have to drive at least 300 miles to get one if I choose to do it.


The JR/Chihuahua, would break out of the yard everyday and go to the park and run laps around it, damn he loved to run!!

So many around me seem to breed staffys


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

heres some pics from the tent and the mother/clone area



Ended up with a old trich shot on here by accident from my BBK


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am sooo old when I 1st started to drive cas was for reg unleaded only 88 cents


#@%#@[email protected]% kids
gas was $.25 a gallon until my mid 20's....saw a gas war when I was a kid, $.09.
The energy dept is refusing to allow permission to drill on the largest reserves in the world.
get the government out of energy!


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> #@%#@[email protected]% kids
> gas was $.25 a gallon until my mid 20's....saw a gas war when I was a kid, $.09.
> The energy dept is refusing to allow permission to drill on the largest reserves in the world.
> get the government out of energy!
> ...


I am all for alternative fuel, lets just make the elec etc....cars _*reliable and affordable*_!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

meet Lucky, she's our "Grow Room Rent-A-Cop" and full time addict


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

I see she has plenty of toys...lol and looks like she is stoned too haha


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

she was Bass, that was Christmas day, she got 3 new bags of nip  
she strolls into the bathroom, which is the veg room, eats on a very large kc brazil mama, walks passed the flowering closet and looks in(she can't reach those girls), comes out and "asks" for nip, rolls in it, eats it, goes over to the snack shack to eat, hits the box, naps, repeats once an hour. wasn't it Squeeze that sang "It's Cool for Cats"? it's cool to be a cat it's cool for cats.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 28, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing, she looks good and stoned.

So here is and update of my garden, it acquired a few more plants this morning. The hericules is six weeks old, I decided against cloning her to go with a strain with a short flower time instead. I also added the herijuana and the two kandy kush/purps. I'm soaking a green poison bean supposedly a seven week plant and an ak47 x white widow. The beans have cracked and as soon as they throw out a little tap, in the party cups they go. So currently I have two og18 clones that just went in sunday, the heri, kandy kush purps and the hericules went in this morning. Three weeks into flower is the mother og18 and shackzilla and seven weeks into 12/12 is the kali mist and finally my colombian gold clone that is almost finished.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2011)

The puppies are so cute. I want to hug them all. Here's a couple shots of the kitties at my place:

View attachment 1960240

I couldn't pick which ones to put up, so I put them all up, lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahahha, love the Rastafarian hat pic lol.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

quick update
one of the clones taken 3wks into flower.. she looking good

UnderDog... fillin in nicely... @ about 35 days... kinda lost count... lol

This is Shitty Kitty... he's been my homie for almost 5 years now. even tho the doctors say to get rid of the cats since i am allergic and on oxygen, I could NEVER get rid of him

This is Shady the Shitten Kitten... passed out after hours of playing with my kid. She is Shitty's twin, even tho she is from a different part of the country, and was born years later... again I couldn't get rid of her, because my kid LOVES her. Fuck the doctors... they don't know everything.

Miss Anonymous... more white hairs on her today... but she still looks almost done... @ 37 ish days...

Hollands Hope

Durban Poison

Clone #2... looking good as well.

The ONLY remaining transplant. She will be female... let's cross our fingers she doesnt hermi on me...

Topsy Turvy Super Lemon Haze... not looking well today... kinda the reason I did a flush on EVERYTHING today. In a few days I will re-feed. The flowering plants will get a dose of Love Potion (Bloom), cannabis specific nutes. The vegging plants will still get GH 3 part mixed for veg stage. 

The Love Potion is something new I will be trying, it's a kind kickback type donation from a buddy here on RIU... we both got ripped off by the same guy (some of you can prolly guess the who and what since it kinda happened here) and through all that dramatic chaos, we have become fast friends. The past is the past, and what will be will be... whether the trouble maker makes good on his promises or not, I don't care, because through it, I believe I have made a lifetime friend.

enough chattering... i got a bit of a buzz, and need to go move some things around and get the tent ready for the 16 clones I will be caring for starting tonight. 12 will not be staying... but 4 will... so... gotta make room.

MixedMelodyMindBender You rock my socks bro. Thanks for everything my man!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jig how many cats do u have? We had 2 cats b4 and they trashed the house!! Yer place looks no worse for wear?!?!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2011)

"Big Mac thrown in attackers face saves mans life" News at 11. Too funny bassman. My first car was a 76 Plymouth Duster with an inline 6. Dad gave to me in 83. It wasn't fast but that engine was bullet proof. I treated it like shit and never had a problem. Stored it in my bosses impound lot because I was driving one of his trucks full time and taking it home and the jerk ended up sending it to the scrap yard with a bunch of other cars. "Sorry man, I forgot it was yours", was what he had to say. 

As far as plants finishing, I think I'm just starting to get it right and trichs aren't always it. And Heads Up is right about the Sativas. My Jack Hammer would have gone forever before seeing cloudy trichs like that. I look at crops that farmers around here harvest and they always look their worst when it's time to come off. A corn field or soy bean field goes brown and dead looking when it's ready. Tobacco ripens from the lowest nodes up and is harvested one node at a time when the leave turn a golden yellow. They'll harvest the first node on the whole crop so by the time they finish, the 2nd node has ripened back at the beginning and ready to go. One thing I know for sure is that a lot of action happens after the chop. Test buds early on may pack a punch but usually short lived and nothing compared to even a week of cure. To me there's a big difference and I don't even want to bother with buds that haven't at least had a good 5 days dry, or more, and a few days cure. Things aren't done when we chop I don't think. Our buds are still alive and I think something kicks in to intensify what's going on in the trichs. Maybe a fight or flight response or something but the jobs not done yet. 

Speaking of curing, I was out the other day and finally stopped at this old tobacco kiln yard to get some picks. Thought because it has to do with curing you guys might be interested. As I explained above the tobacco is "primed" by the "Tobacco Primers" in the field. At the end of each row the Primers are met by the "Boat" driver. He takes the bundles to the kiln yard where there's a conveyor. A row or leaves are placed all the same way on the belt and a 1/4" X 2" X 4' stick is place at the top of the leaves at the stem. Then another row of leaves put on top of the stick and the conveyor sends them through a stitching machine that sews the leaves on the stick. They are then conveyed to the "Kiln Hangers" who straddle the rails all day hanging these leaves. I'm thinking each bundled stick weighs about 20 to 30lbs. They start from the tops and work their way down. When full, you call it a day. 

On the backs of these buildings, didn't get a shot, sorry, there are gas furnaces and the ductwork extend to the top. Hot air is forced it and the leaves start to dry. The side doors are open in the evenings to air and the smell to me is great. This is done until they're ready when they're taken out and off sticks, separated and graded. Then sold at auction.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 28, 2011)

OCB1 Day 48 from 12/12







View attachment 1960396
View attachment 1960398


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice Donkey Dick cola!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. Nice lady geekmike. Sorry, but what's an OCB1?


Just grabbed the lower branch on my BSB X Caseyband. She's really pungent. Hashy coffee smelling. I was thinking of harvesting but there's still lots of fresh hairs still, and for once I'm in no hurry.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 28, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> The Love Potion is something new I will be trying, it's a kind kickback type donation from a buddy here on RIU... we both got ripped off by the same guy (some of you can prolly guess the who and what since it kinda happened here) and through all that dramatic chaos, we have become fast friends. The past is the past, and what will be will be... whether the trouble maker makes good on his promises or not, I don't care, because through it, I believe I have made a lifetime friend.


WTF is this? Someone Rip you off dude? Inquiring Minds Want to Know....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

Gawd thats beautiful Duchieman


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate thieves!! I hope that nobody is on here ripping ppl off!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not gonna say names, as I am not trying to flame... but back on the 17th someone asked for help, and I sent out the help. More and more each day his shit doesn't add up, and nothing that was promised has been sent... tracking numbers and shit were supposedly lost... my shit got there, i paid for confirmation and shipping... but he is claiming only recieving half the package... it was opened... and... well I am not the only one he has been this way with. Don't wanna get in trouble for flamin anyone... and technically he doesnt have to return it for another 5 weeks... but his "care / trust" package keeps getting delayed... and changing... and it just doesn't add up. I am holdin a tiny little itty bit of faith that something may one day come through, but given his past shady dealings I myself am just finding out about, I am not expecting it to. If it doesn't, it will be the first time that I have been burned like this... but like i said, lesson learned... and at least some good came from it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

Dang, duchie, we did about the same thing.
I rolled up a fattie (a "fattie" to me is a joint that uses up all available paper and looks like an over-sized cigarette. And I roll zig-zag 1¼, so they're pretty hefty at times) and had smoked about a third of it by the time I wrote this message:



DoobieBrother said:


> I would say this is very close to a power conditioner or line conditioner.
> It would use capacitors (or a high capacity battery) to temporarily store electricity until needed by something attached to it (light, fan, etc).
> The claim is it provides more efficient power to appliances that utilize electric motors (A/C motors, refrigerator cooling pump motors, air pump motors for HVAC systems, washing machines & clothes dryers, etc).
> And they claim it also acts as a line conditioner, and help keep the voltage steady in houses with old or bad wiring, or that are in areas with not so reliable power service (brown outs & spikes).
> ...



...And I woke up some where around your second post showing the beautiful shots of the BSB/Caseyband!

That's okay, I just finished off the remaining two thirds of it, so I'm all evened out now.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 28, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I'm not gonna say names, as I am not trying to flame... but back on the 17th someone asked for help, and I sent out the help. More and more each day his shit doesn't add up, and nothing that was promised has been sent... tracking numbers and shit were supposedly lost... my shit got there, i paid for confirmation and shipping... but he is claiming only recieving half the package... it was opened... and... well I am not the only one he has been this way with. Don't wanna get in trouble for flamin anyone... and technically he doesnt have to return it for another 5 weeks... but his "care / trust" package keeps getting delayed... and changing... and it just doesn't add up. I am holdin a tiny little itty bit of faith that something may one day come through, but given his past shady dealings I myself am just finding out about, I am not expecting it to. If it doesn't, it will be the first time that I have been burned like this... but like i said, lesson learned... and at least some good came from it.


Oh i remember now, he sent me a pm at the same time looking for freebies.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 28, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"duchieman" that is some nice looking bud. That OCB came from some seeds I got from a hermie, Black Widow x Mendo Purp. It's ok, I have 2 phenos. The OCB2 buds are small and dense with tons of crystals (Like golf balls) the OCB1 has a bit more sativa in her but overall is growing much nicer.[/FONT]


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> Gawd thats beautiful Duchieman


 Thanks mysunnyboy. I'm like you, in my mid 40s, smoking over 30yrs and learned things over the last year and a half I never knew or seen, like purple bud like this. It was gifted to me and I'm very glad for that. 



CampUnderDog said:


> I'm not gonna say names, as I am not trying to flame... but back on the 17th someone asked for help, and I sent out the help. More and more each day his shit doesn't add up, and nothing that was promised has been sent... tracking numbers and shit were supposedly lost... my shit got there, i paid for confirmation and shipping... but he is claiming only recieving half the package... it was opened... and... well I am not the only one he has been this way with. Don't wanna get in trouble for flamin anyone... and technically he doesnt have to return it for another 5 weeks... but his "care / trust" package keeps getting delayed... and changing... and it just doesn't add up. I am holdin a tiny little itty bit of faith that something may one day come through, but given his past shady dealings I myself am just finding out about, I am not expecting it to. If it doesn't, it will be the first time that I have been burned like this... but like i said, lesson learned... and at least some good came from it.


 Camp, if this has to do with that bulb deal, I haven't gone back and checked yet but he's not a normal club 600 member. In fact I think that was the first I'd seen that handle around here.

EDIT. Oh and thanks Doobie. Some of these strains can make a guy pretty sleepy eh? That's good because sometimes I need it and can't get it.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh i remember now, he sent me a pm at the same time looking for freebies.


too trusting... ya... that's me. I have always believed the best in others, most of the time it has worked out for me. This will be the first time it didn't if it doesn't. And I ain't tryin to flame him or cause any negative vibes... but ya. Either way, like I said, some other good has come from it... so I keep it movin.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Thanks mysunnyboy. I'm like you, in my mid 40s, smoking over 30yrs and learned things over the last year and a half I never knew or seen, like purple bud like this. It was gifted to me and I'm very glad for that.
> 
> Camp, if this has to do with that bulb deal, I haven't gone back and checked yet but he's not a normal club 600 member. In fact I think that was the first I'd seen that handle around here.


if you look, he's trolled a lot of newbie cfl and other type threads, and not a lot adds up... but we'll see. I won't be the first one he has burnt tho from what I am finding out.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> if you look, he's trolled a lot of newbie cfl and other type threads, and not a lot adds up... but we'll see. I won't be the first one he has burnt tho from what I am finding out.


honestly i shoulda looked a little deeper. he just got me at a feel-good-okay-I'll-hook-a-brotha-up-time... it's a bulb and a few seeds that were kicked back to me... and that shit can be replaced. But ya, was supposed to get this really-kind-thank-you type package, that was gonna be sent out next day, and then in a week, and then with the bulb in 5 weeks... and... just doesn't feel right. and he has burned others so... like i said... not too worried... i learned the never-loan-anything-you-are-not-prepared-to-lose lesson long ago... just the karma of the matter...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 28, 2011)

and at that point, his post count was as high as mine... so... eh... i'll let it be... just still stewin on it. Cant wait... an hour or three... and the pk kush clones will be here.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 28, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> meet Lucky, she's our "Grow Room Rent-A-Cop" and full time addict
> View attachment 1960237


omgosh. The cat actually looks stoned lmao!!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2011)

Any drummers or wanna be's out there? Even if not, this is cool. 

[video=youtube;v0V4Aqs2D48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0V4Aqs2D48&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2011)

/\/\/\/\

That one is getting youtube-downloader'd!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 28, 2011)

Digging all the pet pics, bud pics and vids! This is what I'd like my Staffy to look like, this is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 28, 2011)

whats that dogs workout routine? i need to get on that.

have yall ever made "firecrackers" sick and cant smoke at the moment. last night i had to eat burnt peanut butter because i refused to waste the half a gram i put in it. gagged up the first bit trying to get it down with out water.. then just swallowed the rest with water like it was a pill.. or a few mouth fulls of pills.

anywayss i got pretty stoned off of it. ate it on a empty stomach too. gunna make another one tonight. im tempted to take a hit right now but my lungs will kill me for it. second batch goin dine tonight.

had no appitite what so ever after that cracker kicked in i was ready to much on some good chicken soup.. i feel so bad for ppl who havent discoverd weed as a medicine. shoot the first time i used it as medicine was yesterday.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not really in the mood to read more than the last page and this one after the day I've had but wanted to check in with y'all in the 6 double. I'm very sorry to hear there was a burn in here, very disappointing to say the least. It sounds as if my peeps aren't letting it get them down, much, though so it's all good. You are all definitely the nicest people I've ever associated with so it saddens me to hear about that.

On a brighter note, I have some pics of my flowering girls I took yesterday at day 23 and will look for pics of a Mastiff that belongs to a relative of mine. He's a monster in size but couldn't be any nicer, really. He's got to be one of the best dogs I've ever met and wieghs in at around 150lbs. Brindle colored, big ass puppy is all he is, LOL. Strictly seedles met him once and could vouch for his size, even though that was probably 6 months ago.

Anyway, here's my plantas!

The two closest to the camera are BBK on the left and Sour Alien on the right, BBK in the RR corner and DK in the LR corner. I hope that's right, lol, been drinkin and smokin for a bit here to drown my sorrows with regards to my Jeep needing more parts


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, and the little ones in soil are Cheese and Herijuana that are seeded, hehe. All 4 are small but the buds are full of seeds.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2011)

This was my boy Mister. We lost him about a year ago to Bloat or Twisted Stomach Syndrome. He was our second Matiff. We love them so much we don't want to get anything else. In fact it would be a dream to have the property to breed them. Problem is that we also have dreams of travel and having a large dog again would really put a damper on the freedom my wife and I are about to have.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful Dog Duchieman. My son has a similar looking dog, such a big teddy bear around people. But the beast freakin cornered and killed a deer over the summer. Not sure if it was injured before he chased it down, all i saw was a bloody dog and a dead deer. 


Just gave my ladies there last taste of nutrients. Give em a nice 7 day flush then start the Dreaded Trim-Fest 2012. Took a little lower bud off the Casey the other day and dried it on the hood. Has an almost OG flavor to it, very tasty I must say. 


Casey Jones


Purple Trainwreck


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2011)

UK Golf today!!!!!!! Really stoked. I'm going to ride in a buggy, lol.

I recently got ripped by a co-op here in cali. I was pretty pissed for a little while, but then realized I learned a valuable lesson at a relatively cheap price. I only got jacked for $400, where they could have got me for $3,000. Thank all things good I learned it for cheap, lol. Also, when something like that happens, I take it as something like a karma debt. Either I just paid off some shit I did back in the day... or karma owes me some goodness in my life to balance that shit out.

Their karma is pretty fucked, but mine is sittin pretty. And you my friend are in with a great bunch here (for the most part, lol). We'll try and watch your back as much as we can. I really should have opened my mouth when that was going on. It just didn't sound right to me. Oh well. So is life.



CampUnderDog said:


> I'm not gonna say names, as I am not trying to flame... but back on the 17th someone asked for help, and I sent out the help. More and more each day his shit doesn't add up, and nothing that was promised has been sent... tracking numbers and shit were supposedly lost... my shit got there, i paid for confirmation and shipping... but he is claiming only recieving half the package... it was opened... and... well I am not the only one he has been this way with. Don't wanna get in trouble for flamin anyone... and technically he doesnt have to return it for another 5 weeks... but his "care / trust" package keeps getting delayed... and changing... and it just doesn't add up. I am holdin a tiny little itty bit of faith that something may one day come through, but given his past shady dealings I myself am just finding out about, I am not expecting it to. If it doesn't, it will be the first time that I have been burned like this... but like i said, lesson learned... and at least some good came from it.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 28, 2011)

HeadsUp, I would recomend any OG strain that yields descent. The DOG is looking like a real winner there. When jig gets home im gonna get a good smoke report.

That dog Dez is talking about is no joke. One of the biggest dogs ive ever seen in person, and ive been around a few big ass mastiffs.

So all this dog talk has got me walking down memory lane, and shedding a few tears for my lost friends. Ive had dogs almost my whole life, and I cant imagine having a home without them.
This is Mary Jane. She could be a real bitch, and made a great bitch. She gave birth to over 50 beautiful (money making) puppies. She ended up developing a permanent chip on her shoulder, and had to be put down after attacking the bull dog in the pic too many times (shes just playing in the photo). She was the alpha around here. She would have killed him the last time, and tried, but I happened to look outside as it was going down. She climbed chain link fences, and couldnt live with anyone else. Ive got some stories with that girl. She would sit by me when I was toking, and when I blew it in her face she would ALWAYS sneeze. Made my stoned ass laugh every time....Ive beat myself up ever since I put her down. Lesson learned about the balance between security and sanity.
This was her lover boy, Zig Zag (aka Ziggy). He was a gentle beast, but when the switch needed to be flipped he did the job. He was my best security guard. He passed away this year from cancer. Good boy Ziggy.
This is one of the litters we had. Pups are great but they make a huge mess.
We had alot of color variations, but this was one of my favorite.....I actually think my in laws have this dog now.
This is Chunk, we didnt keep him but I really wanted to. He was the fattest puppy we ever had. The guy that bought him showed me the first MMJ card I ever saw. He was one of the driving forces behind me getting legal. I had never met this guy before, but he was waaaaay cool. He smoked me out, we talked, and he convinced me that he was going to be a good home for one of my favorite pups. 
Tucker was born to a litter that was destined for a gunny sack and a swimming pool. I convinced the guy I got him from to rethink that, and he gave them away to alot of my friends and family. His bitch got knocked up first heat (not a good thing) from his neighbors dog, who was from the same breeder as the bitch. So i knew what these dogs would be worth, and giving them away for free would be noooooo problem.
This is my Buddy when he was still cute. Now hes got a face only a mother could love. I got this dog for free, and 2 weeks later had to pay $2000 for him. long story short I ran the electrical for the breeders house and kennel, the breeder thought my boss would pay for him but didnt clear that with me or him, and after my wife fell in love with him I had to bite the bullet. She said he was $2500, and would take $2000 for the misunderstanding. These dogs have a tendency to be a bully, and its got him into some real trouble. He gets his ass kicked, takes a few days laying in one place, heals up, and gets his ass whooped again. We have to keep him inside if we are gonna be gone for more than a day. 

Ive learned alot since I started breeding, enough to know when to stop breeding.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey all i thought id share my thread if you all got time all 600 grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/451539-hellraizer30-running-ebb-grow-max.html


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2011)

Duchie, nice run through about tobacco. Drying and especially curing is essential in bringing out the true properties of your smoke. THC levels are not the end all of how well a strain smokes or even compares to another strain with a higher thc content. There are so many chemical compounds interacting with the thc and only a good dry and cure will give your weed time to build its true character. Basically you could have a fifteen percent content in one strain and another strain with twenty percent yet the strain with fifteen percent could be better than the one with twenty.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2011)

About that light, I remember the person and I too thought it was a bit odd for someone who had never been on the six hundred to pop in and ask if anyone can spare a light. Now that I know what's happening I also notice he's not been back to the six. So basically he is not a 'real' member of the six. I can imagine it happening with one of us but that's as far as it gets imagining, I don't think any of us are like that purple dude.

This is me and me only and how I do things on the six. I've been on this thread almost from the beginning and know every 'regular' who appears on the six. After a while I get the 'feel' of people on here and almost every person who stays here for a while seems trustworthy. What I particularly like about the six hundred is our story telling...but the real thing is that I can feel the stories are true, nobody is bullshitting and that's the thing about the six, we have no bullshit here, just a bunch of honest stoners who would like to change the world to a better place so we share with one another. Long ago my father told me there is only one thing in life you will truly own and it is life's currency, it's your word, don't fuck it up. I feel people out on here through their writing and how they say things, not so much what is said. People reveal a lot about themselves through their writing, like jig listening to his rock, some people don't understand that, how do you listen to a rock? You tune in to it, that's how. Granted some people are not aware enough about themselves to do that so they don't understand but it's those people who can understand that interest me. If you don't notice the world around you, we would probably never be real good friends, more like an acquaintance.

So keep your life currency intact, keep your word, it's all you truly own.

Oh canada, let the seed fairy fly!


I know there is someone in tune enough to understand the oh canada.


----------



## zibra (Dec 29, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I'm not gonna say names, as I am not trying to flame... but back on the 17th someone asked for help, and I sent out the help. More and more each day his shit doesn't add up, and nothing that was promised has been sent... tracking numbers and shit were supposedly lost... my shit got there, i paid for confirmation and shipping... but he is claiming only recieving half the package... it was opened... and... well I am not the only one he has been this way with. Don't wanna get in trouble for flamin anyone... and technically he doesnt have to return it for another 5 weeks... but his "care / trust" package keeps getting delayed... and changing... and it just doesn't add up. I am holdin a tiny little itty bit of faith that something may one day come through, but given his past shady dealings I myself am just finding out about, I am not expecting it to. If it doesn't, it will be the first time that I have been burned like this... but like i said, lesson learned... and at least some good came from it.


I'm really sorry to hear that man. They are a lot of good people in this world but there are also a lot more mother fuckers that scam good people AND THEY SHOULD BE STOPPED!!! I feel you...it happened to me too.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

Duchie, sorry to hear about your pooch. Good looking animal. Strictly Seed, gorgeous litter. Seems there's a lot of Pit lovers here. Right on. This thread keeps getting better & better!!!lol


----------



## zibra (Dec 29, 2011)

My 2 little friends...Rocky is 7 years old 105lb and peanut is 3 year


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

ha ha Peanut. So appropriate. lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 29, 2011)

duchieman said:


> This was my boy Mister. We lost him about a year ago to Bloat or Twisted Stomach Syndrome. He was our second Matiff. We love them so much we don't want to get anything else. In fact it would be a dream to have the property to breed them. Problem is that we also have dreams of travel and having a large dog again would really put a damper on the freedom my wife and I are about to have.
> 
> View attachment 1961322
> View attachment 1961320View attachment 1961321


I hear you Duchie, the main reason I haven't gotten a dog up till now is because I did a lot of traveling. Settling down now, not leaving as much but I will need a kennel to keep the dog in during the day while I'm at work in the summer. I've thought about a cat but they're just not the same as a good dog. I want a homeboy to roll with!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Long ago my father told me there is only one thing in life you will truly own and it is life's currency, it's your word, don't fuck it up.
> 
> So keep your life currency intact, keep your word, it's all you truly own.



Right on brotha... "...all I have in this world is my word" I know I have heard somethin like that before.

Like I said, just another of life's lessons learned... onward from here... gonna go smoke a Wake and Bake bowl of some DeathStar that little brother left me later night... and get this day started on a better note... 

I missed my doctors appointment an hour ago, it was for a bi-weekly injection they want me on called Xolair. It was the second reschedule... and I am dreading calling them to reschedule again. I think I "forget" on purpose, cuz I am sooo scared of the repercussions... this one shot I have to be monitored for 3 hours after the injection, in case I go into anaphalactic (sp?) shock. It could help me, or it could kill me... I am not sure I am really down with this drastic treatment. Today i really just spaced it and didnt wake up til 40 mins too late... but am kinda thinking that i forgot for other reasons too... oh well, enough deep stuff... on to the smoke session... 

and then I gotta make that dreaded call...


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2011)

The 600 officially loves DOG's of all varieties...and cats of course. In fact all animals welcome, kinda like the 600 Ark!

Peace, DST


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## wally nutter (Dec 29, 2011)

golden nug of a dog


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 29, 2011)

* 















current!​ 
*


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm starting to feel right at home on this here International Kennel Club thread. I had a mixed breed bitch that looked a lot like a springer spaniel, named her Pooper because when she was young she would get excited and pee everywhere, I'm talking young puppy young, couldn't even climb stairs yet. I was living in a trailer, mobile home in today's proper politically correct english, and there were three wooden steps leading to a deck and then the front door. There would be little puddles of pee on each step as she tried to climb them so in my ever glorious stoner logic I named her pooper. She was as dumb as a rock. We lived on a dirt road and she would chase the pick up trucks and try to bite the front tires for some strange reason. Needless to say she was hit a few times but nothing serious, damn loyal dog she was and a good watchdog. One day I'm getting ready for work and she's barking like she's rabid or something. I look outside, see nothing and tell her to shut up, which she doesn't do and continues to bark like the lunatic I thought she was. So I go out to start the car before leaving for work and she's right next to me barking sorta' at under the car. By now I'm sitting in the car, engine started, one leg in the car one foot on the ground with the door open. I'm watching the dog in complete and utter space of why she is barking at under the car. I get out, bend down and look under the car. When I landed three feet backwards I now understood why she is barking, there's a four foot gator under my car and the thing won't move and I have to leave for work. Like I said, she was a good watchdog.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

bubblebomb





​


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2011)

Wally, your 'current' picture looks eerily similar to marijuana, what is it?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Ambz, like I said, your grow is amazing. You really are a top notch grower...


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr, looks great. What exactly is a bubblebomb? I also agree with the underdog, you are an extremely consistent grower and it shows in your girls.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Dr, looks great. What exactly is a bubblebomb? I also agree with the underdog, you are an extremely consistent grower and it shows in your girls.


thank you very much! i appreciate the positive feedback. 
Bubblebomb is a strain that del66666 came up with. cross between bubblegum and thc bomb. yes, its quite explosive!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the very first grow I did with seeds from a breeder was thc bomb, it was even my screen name when I played world of warcraft. If I also remember correctly, it was the first strain I killed off and bless the ganja gods the only one so far. Never did get to see what the plant was capable of doing under hid lighting.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

Long ago my father told me there is only one thing in life you will truly own and it is life's currency said:


> "All I have are my balls & my word & I don't break them for nobody" - Tony Montana.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

What the fuck is our youth coming to???

[video=youtube;Q77sJT8O56E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77sJT8O56E[/video]


----------



## zibra (Dec 29, 2011)

Peanut & Rocky chillin


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's some pics of my OG Kush @ day 45 of flower. Whats everyone think??


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

Zibra, what did you think of that robopooch?


----------



## zibra (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice 58vw...I bet she smells like a sexy woman??? that's a pretty lady right there. Nice 1


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 29, 2011)

zibra said:


> Very nice 58vw...I bet she smells like a sexy woman??? that's a pretty lady right there. Nice 1


Thanks bro she defiantly smells kushy to me my gargage smells like a fine cup of coffee


----------



## zibra (Dec 29, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Zibra, what did you think of that robopooch?


 I don't know, lol....I got AIBO right after my divorce in 2001, oh shit 10 years ago...they are pretty smart dogs. LOL


----------



## zibra (Dec 29, 2011)

I bet u camp out in your garage 24/7!!! very nice


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 29, 2011)

zibra said:


> I bet u camp out in your garage 24/7!!! very nice


I should spend more time with these girls my lights come on at 6pm and off at 6am. So with that I actually only spend about 2 hrs messing around and watering so forth, have to have time for family time as well.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Off topic: 

Thinking about buying one of these. Need to go to the BLM and figure out if I can get a good claim to prospect. Spent most of my youth following my Great Grandfather up and down the rivers of Nor-Cal so I know the gold is there just have to go get it.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/2768226775.html


----------



## geekmike (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's my girl.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

@ GeekMike, That's a loyal face if I ever saw one.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe we should start a pet thread so we don't keep hijacking this one. I didn't think the subject would be so popular.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it just goes in phases.... here's a pallet cleanser.








[video=youtube;aeL9gagV_VA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeL9gagV_VA[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2011)

The 600 is un-jackable!!!! Post whatever you want within site rules, it's all about sharing whatever you want. 

Peace and Xmas Love,

DST


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

I posted it in the toke n talk. Lets see how long it takes before somebody feels insulted or cusses somebody else out lol.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure if I've posted this here before but all dog lovers should watch this documentary. This is clip 1 of 3. I'm sure you can find the other two. Enjoy.

[video=dailymotion;xfsqnc]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfsqnc_dogs-decoded-1-3_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

DST said:


> The 600 is un-jackable!!!! Post whatever you want within site rules, it's all about sharing whatever you want.
> 
> Peace and Xmas Love,
> 
> DST


This is why I feel comfortable most in this thread.


----------



## jason1976 (Dec 29, 2011)

this is my burmese kush. they are great!


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 29, 2011)

geekmike said:


> Here's my girl.


Tight bro grew up with a black lab lived 18 human years great dogs, I have 3 pits now very loving caring dogs everyone gives them a bad wrap its how you raise them. Have a american pit named Roxy about 8yrs old, a American Pit/ American Bulldog about 2yrs Angel & a Blue Nose named Lola about a 1 1/2 all females. Love animals


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;BDiXPx2OqPI]http://youtu.be/BDiXPx2OqPI[/video]

Happy Holidaze!

[video=youtube_share;T251RWqN4tk]http://youtu.be/T251RWqN4tk[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 29, 2011)

Another great thing about the 600, when people ask for help they listen to the advice and use the knowledge given to them. Ive got a thread i started over a year ago about how to get rid of root aphids. I got a PM from someone asking alllll the questions that I already answered in the thread. So i went back to it and read all about these people that tried everything except the method i supplied. bugged the crap out of me, and i left a message letting people know. common sense is not common, but it runs rampant here in the 6 double zero. Thanks for being a great group of helpful growers.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 29, 2011)

This thread would be pretty boring if it was just 600, 600, 600 all the time. We are just having a dog day!



Calidadd said:


> Maybe we should start a pet thread so we don't keep hijacking this one. I didn't think the subject would be so popular.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

SFV OG x Sour OG Week 6ish


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2011)

Scrap the 101 Dalmations, it's the 600 DOGs, woop woop, lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2011)

they are looking nice and solid, I bet the nugs are rock hard. Looking like a great job.

would love to see a close up....


jhod58vw said:


> Here's some pics of my OG Kush @ day 45 of flower. Whats everyone think??
> 
> View attachment 1962143View attachment 1962144View attachment 1962145View attachment 1962146


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Closeup on that Sour OG


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Closeup on that Sour OG


I swear one of those pistils looks like a fern in a rainforest lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 29, 2011)

bill that is quite the specimen you have there. how many week do you flower that?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

strictly seedleSs said:


> bill that is quite the specimen you have there. how many week do you flower that?



She is in week six or seven right now. Been outside flowering in my greenhouse, under the painters plastic. Not too shabby IMO


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow... things change in my tent more and more every day.

12/12 from seed / clone 600w in a 3x3 tent



Hollands Hope

Clones from UnderDog taken between week 2 and 3 of flower

Two new seedlings - VooDoo (Last try... the last one didn't pop) and Pineapple Chunk

Topsy Turvy Super Lemon Haze not looking too well

Miss Anonymous is in my frost tank. It has 2 strings of red LED's. She will be in there for 3 days, under 12/12. not quite dark time, but hoping that I see some more frosting on her... 

The PK Kush clones. If you look, the when i zip up my tent, the negative vacuum from the exhaust pulls the fog through that hose, and keeps the clones humid. They look a little weak. I didn't take em, just startin em for my brother.

Durban Poison

UnderDog fillin out nicely. She was a late bloomer, but well worth it I think... we'll see in the end, but I think she will turn out to be my best one yet.

That last crazy clone... female pre-flower... but I am still gonna keep a close eye on her. She is only 8 inches tall from soil to top... and has 11 - 13 point leaves. Weird weird plant.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 29, 2011)

how long does it take to finish?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure on this pheno, Im thinking maybe 8 weeks total. My other pheno I had would go 70 days... But this one doesnt stretch nearly as much, and def looks more indica dom than the other one.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

*A long time Idol of mine....*


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 29, 2011)

right on. like i said earlier, im an 8 week kinda guy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

My cougars finished in under 8


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *A long time Idol of mine....*
> 
> View attachment 1962649


A long time idol of mine...

[video=youtube_share;5CZ0hnMyEQI]http://youtu.be/5CZ0hnMyEQI[/video]


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> *A long time Idol of mine....*
> 
> View attachment 1962649


Dude, I had a few of those action figures plus all the accessories.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wish I still had one of these.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> Dude, I had a few of those action figures plus all the accessories.


I did too...and I miss them.

@CUD that shit is funny!!! Made me laugh man, thanks!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Dec 29, 2011)

Dude, I was just gonna post a pic of the same toy. I had one when I was a kid too. Loved that thing! I saw Evel jump a few times live on T.V. I seen the Snake River jump and I remember one jump Halloween night and we were all itching to go trick or treating but Evel was getting ready to jump and we couldn't miss that. He was jumping in Seattle so it was 3hrs behind us and eating up our T or T time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 29, 2011)

My kid is E.K. Reincarnated, ask BKB, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

Skunkijuana Clones that were pollinated with duch's Jack hammer


----------



## duchieman (Dec 29, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Skunkijuana Clones that were pollinated with duch's Jack hammer


 She's so little. Kinda like breeding a Mastiff with a Pug.  And bill, I bet BKB is an awesome Uncle!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 29, 2011)

He is more of a Hybrid cross between Evel and Zdeno Chara.

[video=youtube;OTYRjtnzjsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OTYRjtnzjsg[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry guys bare with me trying to figure out how to post pics from the ipad


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2011)

This is the only pic I have of that Mastiff that doesn't have my niece in it and it was taken 4-5 months ago. He's even bigger than that now, lol.

Just look at that puppy face, hehe.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 29, 2011)

I walked into this bird eating spider's web a few years back hiking in Sri Lanka. The web was strong enough to kind of push my head back and I didn't damage it at all. She was off to the side, not very alarmed, so I took some pix. Oh, and that's her hubbie riding on her back, hoping he doesn't get eaten; eventually he'll get careless though and then he'll be snack! .


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 29, 2011)

PrOn PrOn PrOn!!!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to live in your grow space worm.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> View attachment 1962817This is the only pic I have of that Mastiff that doesn't have my niece in it and it was taken 4-5 months ago. He's even bigger than that now, lol.
> 
> Just look at that puppy face, hehe.


 He has a nice apricot brindle to him. I wonder if he has a French Mastiff mix in him?



shnkrmn said:


> I walked into this bird eating spider's web a few years back hiking in Sri Lanka. The web was strong enough to kind of push my head back and I didn't damage it at all. She was off to the side, not very alarmed, so I took some pix. Oh, and that's her hubbie riding on her back, hoping he doesn't get eaten; eventually he'll get careless though and then he'll be snack! .


You know, when my lady tells me "Don't bother showing your face, I don't want to look at your right now"? This gives that a whole new meaning.

Edit. worm, you got some great colors coming out there. Very nice!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2011)

i was just gonna say the same thing CUD


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> A long time idol of mine...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5CZ0hnMyEQI]http://youtu.be/5CZ0hnMyEQI[/video]


You know, if you ever get the chance to see these guys in concert, DO NOT PASS IT UP. Either go stag, with a wingman... or take a chick you wanna bang that night. These guys put on a GREAT show. I seen them @ NLQP about 4 years ago, and have seen them like 4 times since. What a great crowd, fun music...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 29, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I want to live in your grow space worm.



Or just jump into it like the Ball Room at McDonalds


----------



## duchieman (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Doobie. Can you play this yet? hehe. 

[video=youtube;VrJtvyUr420]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrJtvyUr420&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

*Support Federal Legislation To End Marijuana Prohibition* 
Urge Your Representative to Support and Co-Sponsor HR 2306
Lawmakers for the first time have introduced legislation in Congress that seeks to end the federal criminalization of the personal use of marijuana.
HR 2306, entitled the Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act of 2011, prohibits the federal government from prosecuting adults who use or possess marijuana by removing the plant and its primary psychoactive constituent, THC, from the five schedules of the United States Controlled Substances Act of 1970.
Under present law, all varieties of the marijuana plant are defined as illicit Schedule I controlled substances, defined as possessing a high potential for abuse, and no currently accepted medical use in treatment.
HR 2306 seeks to federally deregulate the personal possession and use of marijuana by adults. It marks the first time that members of Congress have introduced legislation to eliminate the federal criminalization of marijuana since the passage of the Marihuana Tax Act of 1937.
Language in this Act mimics changes enacted by Congress to repeal the federal prohibition of alcohol. Passage of this measure would remove the existing conflict between federal law and the laws of those sixteen states that allow for the limited use of marijuana under a physicians supervision. It would also allow state governments that wish to fully legalize and regulate the responsible use, possession, and production of marijuana for all adults to be free to do so without federal interference.
The federal criminalization of marijuana has failed to reduce the publics demand or access to cannabis, and it has imposed enormous fiscal and human costs upon the American people. It is time to end this failed public policy and to provide state governments with the freedom to enact alternative strategies  such as medicalization, decriminalization, and/or legalization  without running afoul of the federal law. Please urge your United States Representative to co-sponsor and/or support HR 2306: Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act of 2011 by entering your zip code here.
​


----------



## Whatstrain (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi new to 600w HID and growing all together. This is my second grow, went the route of many others before me and did a few plants under CFLs and then took that big step up. Most of this is zoned out stoned typing after a day of cleaning so dont expect to many to read it . I just need to wonder how many weeks you guys think i should let them go before i flip them to flower. Im thinking two week more? or is that going to be to much for a 600w (height isnt really issue)

This grow:

Screwed some stuff up. From having no real soil or containers to put seeds in when they germed to keeping my Tangerine dream in a tiny little container (like 200ml) for 2 weeks. My collection consists of 1 Tangerine dream(Barney), 1 Blue Cheese (Big Buddah's), 1 LSD(Barney), 1 Afgan haze 33 (freebie) and 1 bag seed (was a horrible smoke with a few seeds so i figured i should try to grow it out and see how it compares). They are about 5 weeks into veg now, two of which were spent under 7 23w 6500k CFLs. They are all in a mix of MG potting soil and soil from the grow store. Hortilux Super HPS 600w with magnetic ballast and basic cooltube (Not running the cooltube right now as temps arnt a issue). I start all seedlings with water from my aquarium for 7 days then switch it between RO and tap water which has a air stone in it up till three days ago when they all got their first feeding of some nutes that my grow shop mixes up. A humidifier runs near them and keeps the RH around 35-45.

Training wise all i have done is lst'ing and a bit of FIM. FIM'ed the LSD and Afgan haze but i nicked one fan leaf off on the lsd and i thought i did the afghan haze correctly but it ended up just stunting the growth. The LSD had some strange reaction to the FIM'ing, all the side branches shot out and got up to the height of the original top and then they all kept growing at the same rate. 

LSD- Fimmed and went wrong and resulted in huge side branching. Ive now tied the tops down a bit.
Afgan Haze- Fimmed but had slow growth so i tied it down and it shot up some new shoots right away.
Blue Cheese- LST, tied the main top down and then tied all of the others down too.
Tangerine Dream- Just going to let it grow, poor thing doesnt need anymore stress.

Bag seed- Late to the party and its going to flower with everything else so its going to go without training. No pictures yet.

Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie. Can you play this yet? hehe.
> 
> [video=youtube;VrJtvyUr420]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrJtvyUr420&amp;feature=related[/video]


I can play it note-for-note.... only by popping the CD in the player, kicking back with a clean bong and a pile of weed, and not touching a musical instrument until the song is over. 
Does that count?


*edit:
A couple of years ago I was going to use my webcam to record my little music vid covers, but the frame rate was so bad that it looked like my fingers weren't even moving as I played.
Even with the old 1973 broadcast-quality TV camera they used, his fingers are still a blur, or look like they're caught in stop motion! I don't think my fingers have moved that fast. Ever.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2011)

welcome What


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 29, 2011)

Honestly dude, that's what you get when you fim and you are taking the correct steps to train them. Multiple confused tops that all try to gain dominance. Keep tying them down. That last one looks like it may be getting a little too much N, but other than that they all look good. 



Whatstrain said:


> Hi new to 600w HID and growing all together. This is my second grow, went the route of many others before me and did a few plants under CFLs and then took that big step up. Most of this is zoned out stoned typing after a day of cleaning so dont expect to many to read it . I just need to wonder how many weeks you guys think i should let them go before i flip them to flower. Im thinking two week more? or is that going to be to much for a 600w (height isnt really issue)
> 
> This grow:
> 
> ...


----------



## Whatstrain (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes and feed back . Any clue when the best time to start flowering them is? Height isnt a huge issue but i would prefer to keep them around 3-5 feet, but i just dont know how powerful 600w's are so maybe i should keep them down to 3 feet and flower them in a week?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Whatstrain said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and feed back . Any clue when the best time to start flowering them is? Height isnt a huge issue but i would prefer to keep them around 3-5 feet, but i just dont know how powerful 600w's are so maybe i should keep them down to 3 feet and flower them in a week?


depends on what you want bro... look around @ the porn we have around here... see something you like? go to their grow journal (many are included in their sig's) and see how they did it. That's the best way in my opinion. Otherwise you are gonna get a million diff people telling you this and that... just... see what has worked.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 29, 2011)

Stretch after initiation of flower can be up to 400% on some strains. Seedfinder is a good place to start in a hurry with research on stretch:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 29, 2011)

Whats up guys updated sexy ass bud porn coming to you Live. 1st pic the OG Kush 2nd pic the Platinum Bubba Kush both at day 45 of flower. Shit's looking amazing looks live sprinkled in sugar. Stay Lit!!

View attachment 1963137


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> View attachment 1962817This is the only pic I have of that Mastiff that doesn't have my niece in it and it was taken 4-5 months ago. He's even bigger than that now, lol.
> 
> Just look at that puppy face, hehe.


Wow Dez my Mastiff Peanut looks just like the dog you posted, they could be twins! Here's my dog Peanut....


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

Morning all, WOW, 400% stretch, that's like a Stretch Armstrong Strain is it not? hehehe, I thought my dog was stretchy at 200%.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 30, 2011)

Peanuts awesome Swamp! 

Morning D. Stretch Armstrong! There's another toy I had as a kid. Kinda like throwing in a piece of meat amongst a bunch of puppies. Here ya go boys! Practice ripping this thing apart. Pissed at the parents? Ah, just take it out on this kid.


----------



## Calidadd (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah Duchie, I had a few of those. I would tie one end to a pole then stretch the doll as much as I could. Yeah wrecked a lot of them!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2011)

I put my critical kali mist into flower on the thirteenth of last month, I swear she is still growing vertically. She was about twelve inches when I put her into flower, she's now four foot.

Whatstrain, my opinion only but in veg you don't need to keep your humidity low, yours is too low. The range you are running is fine for flower but in veg I don't worry about the humidity at all unless it is low, under forty percent. Turn off your dehumidifier until you get a couple of weeks into flower and save yourself some money. Another thing to consider, the taller the plant the further the light has to travel to penetrate past the canopy. I personally don't like letting my plants get over thirty inches tall.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 30, 2011)

Well club 6ers. I'm trying to figure out what kind of new bulb to get for my digital and I've been reading threads n shit... I was set on a Ushio but I use a MH to veg and I guess the extra blue in the super bulbs doesn't matter to me too much.

My last grow turned out great, 13oz off of 4 plants and it was as good as I'd ever want it to be. The bulb I used was a cheap chinese HPS, or whatever it was, it came with my hood/ballast. I'm not even sure I need a new bulb yet, as this one only has 3 months of use on it but I figured I should get a new one since it is a cheapy bulb.

I found some GE lucalox (sp?) for $20... I'm wondering if that would be the same as the generic bulb I used last time?

Last of all, what are you guys using? Have you noticed a serious improvement from a cheap to an expensive bulb?

Sorry for rambling..


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 30, 2011)

LoL... a little breakfast nookie after checking the tent this morning... and the wife turns around, looks at me, and straight faced as fuck (cuz I am the only one stoned in the mornings) asks me... "do you think about your plants while we are having sex?" I laughed... and told the truth. "Yes". Was hilarious to see the look in her face... like 50 emotions in a row... then we laughed. Bout ten minutes ago, she asked me if I would like her better if she wore more hippy-ish clothes, and neutral colors... cuz she knows I don't like the pinks and light blues and stuff. (My son's clothing is like 25% hemp / organic patchwork locally made) 

Pray for me fella's... all this positive change... somethin ain't right.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 30, 2011)

Ushio is a nice bulb, plus they are usually about $10-$20 cheaper than the Horilux or Digi-lux... I hear he Phillips brand ones are just fine and cheaper than all of those.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 30, 2011)

Change can be scary but also good at the same time! Sounds to me you had the breakfast of a champion and thats a way to start your day and weekend right!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

BREEDERS BOUTIQUE  DEEP BLUEF3WATERFARM


​


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 30, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> View attachment 1962817This is the only pic I have of that Mastiff that doesn't have my niece in it and it was taken 4-5 months ago. He's even bigger than that now, lol.
> 
> Just look at that puppy face, hehe.


You need a pic of him next to a mack truck for size reference. That dog is huge, but hes not fat at all, muscle muscle muscle.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

I am praying for ya man!!!!


CampUnderDog said:


> LoL... a little breakfast nookie after checking the tent this morning... and the wife turns around, looks at me, and straight faced as fuck (cuz I am the only one stoned in the mornings) asks me... "do you think about your plants while we are having sex?" I laughed... and told the truth. "Yes". Was hilarious to see the look in her face... like 50 emotions in a row... then we laughed. Bout ten minutes ago, she asked me if I would like her better if she wore more hippy-ish clothes, and neutral colors... cuz she knows I don't like the pinks and light blues and stuff. (My son's clothing is like 25% hemp / organic patchwork locally made)
> 
> Pray for me fella's... all this positive change... somethin ain't right.





geekmike said:


> Ushio is a nice bulb, plus they are usually about $10-$20 cheaper than the Horilux or Digi-lux... I hear he Phillips brand ones are just fine and cheaper than all of those.


I use Phillips Son T and I think my results are reasonable....22.50 euro for a 600w.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

This is great Ambs, love it!!!!


CampUnderDog said:


> LoL... a little breakfast nookie after checking the tent this morning... and the wife turns around, looks at me, and straight faced as fuck (cuz I am the only one stoned in the mornings) asks me... "do you think about your plants while we are having sex?" I laughed... and told the truth. "Yes". Was hilarious to see the look in her face... like 50 emotions in a row... then we laughed. Bout ten minutes ago, she asked me if I would like her better if she wore more hippy-ish clothes, and neutral colors... cuz she knows I don't like the pinks and light blues and stuff. (My son's clothing is like 25% hemp / organic patchwork locally made)
> 
> Pray for me fella's... all this positive change... somethin ain't right.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BREEDERS BOUTIQUE  DEEP BLUEF3WATERFARM
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## ManyClouds (Dec 30, 2011)

White Widow Fem from Nirvana

MH Vegging HPS/MH Flowering, Foxfarm Nutes+Snowstormm Ultra, Sunshine Soiless, consistent room temp of 80/day - 74/night, Leaf Temp 74-76 degrees (measured by infrared thermometer) watered with 80 degree water/nutes, 11/13 cycle, flushed 3 times, Organic c02 Generator, humidity 60% vegging/45% flowering, fresh air via central air on fan setting every 3 hours, 240CFM Inline fan (THE BEST!!! Got it off amazon.com for 32.00 USD and my girls are less than 5 inches from light with absolutely no burning)

I can definitely say that there are areas I am improving on and making mental note for the practices that need to be corrected, things like BIGGER POTS, more tender care, less stress, better temp control, better water, better HPS bulb, CHARCOAL FILTER FUUUUR SURE!!!

Im guessing a week left? Checking trics w/ 100x microscope (which is a BITCH trying to look at buds still attatched to plant) so I clip tiny resinous leaf closest to top. Some are cloudy but still good amount of clear. also the calyxes are not that plump yet but what would you say?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice manyclouds but they don't look finished yet, at least not to me. I'm guessing another couple/few weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been away from the pc for a few days and was way behind. I see so much to respond to, but forgot already....lol. Let me just say beautiful pron, and welcome to new members!!

I was especially impressed with the link to dog evolution series, wow really informative!! Thanx Duchie


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2011)

anyone ever grown KC Brazil before? or even smoked it? was a freebie. i'm trying to figure it out but not getting too far. i don't know much about growing, first to admit that.
the mother is nice and bushy, about 2.5 months old and the 3 flowering daughters appear to be straight up lollipoped from birth. they are under a ton of cfls (over 400 actual watts) til i order that 600 next week, about 2 or 3 weeks into flowering, and they seem to be making the cola at the top already and filling in fairly well, in a lollipop kinda way. when i blast that hps on them will they sprout taller or fill in? like i said i know just a tiny bit about growing but i really wanna learn and be like you guys, my heros 


Bass did your car get fixed buddy?


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 30, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> anyone ever grown KC Brazil before? or even smoked it? was a freebie. i'm trying to figure it out but not getting too far. i don't know much about growing, first to admit that.
> the mother is nice and bushy, about 2.5 months old and the 3 flowering daughters appear to be straight up lollipoped from birth. they are under a ton of cfls (over 400 actual watts) til i order that 600 next week, about 2 or 3 weeks into flowering, and they seem to be making the cola at the top already and filling in fairly well, in a lollipop kinda way. when i blast that hps on them will they sprout taller or fill in? like i said i know just a tiny bit about growing but i really wanna learn and be like you guys, my heros
> View attachment 1964538View attachment 1964539
> 
> Bass did your car get fixed buddy?


Nice plants! It looks like some will fill in but not all of them. They will grow bigger and faster! Looks like the stretch is over, the lights are quite a ways away for CFL growing so the nodes are spaced widely. You'll be just fine, they will grow nice buds when you get that 600 in there. In the mean time you may consider looking into super cropping and LST to keep that canopy more even. You will be rewarded!

CFL's do best when they're placed < 4" from the canopy of the plant. After 4" the lights are not very efficient for flowering. Good luck with your new 600!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 30, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> Well club 6ers. I'm trying to figure out what kind of new bulb to get for my digital and I've been reading threads n shit... I was set on a Ushio but I use a MH to veg and I guess the extra blue in the super bulbs doesn't matter to me too much.
> 
> My last grow turned out great, 13oz off of 4 plants and it was as good as I'd ever want it to be. The bulb I used was a cheap chinese HPS, or whatever it was, it came with my hood/ballast. I'm not even sure I need a new bulb yet, as this one only has 3 months of use on it but I figured I should get a new one since it is a cheapy bulb.
> 
> ...


I want some of that Sugar Punch!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2011)

oh hey shwagbag (love your avatar) those are in the vegging station LOL as the mrs calls it. they actually get burned because i keep the cfls right on them  i don't think it hurts them and thata way i know they are close.

those nodes are about the spaciest ever aren't they? our mouths drop open every day when we open the closet door to look in. 

thanks for the ideas. i'm thinking we will def be doing something to train the girls following behind. i am cloning the heck outta mom cause she is so hardy. i can't help but wonder what the smoke will be like. can find much info on it. bad brains/trainwreck mixture i think something said. idk, i'm not much up on the names and strains unfortunately, YET 

i can't wait to get the 600 *gushes like a little girl*


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 30, 2011)

mysunnyboy said:


> oh hey shwagbag (love your avatar) those are in the vegging station LOL as the mrs calls it. they actually get burned because i keep the cfls right on them  i don't think it hurts them and thata way i know they are close.
> 
> those nodes are about the spaciest ever aren't they? our mouths drop open every day when we open the closet door to look in.
> 
> ...


You're going to get that spacing with CFL's, those will turn out great though as long as you keep doing what you're doing. That's awesome dude, you're going to love your 600 baaaaaaaad.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 30, 2011)

Greetings to the New Members and you Old Codgers Too. lol.. Just got back from the grow store with a buddy, convinced him to go with 600's after he saw my current grow. The grow shop owner always kicks me back a little something on my next visit. I think i have helped him sell at least 12 lumatek ballast's. Got a sweet House and Garden Hoodie also. Love that place

Hope everyone is having a Stoney Friday Night.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 30, 2011)

Did someone say we need Party Music?

[video=youtube;QAqOZVPZBuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAqOZVPZBuQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 30, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I want some of that Sugar Punch!


 Yep, ur missin out...


----------



## geekmike (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a hash night and MW3


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2011)

@mysunnyboy, yeah I got the car running. I cheated and took it to the shop.

I bought a speed bully and turned down the exhaust fan using it and it raised the temp a few degrees, and way lowered the noise. I am hoping the rh will rise as well. I have rh from 28-33% normally, and this is veg. I added a 5 gallon bucket of water in front of the tower fan that raised the rh to 39%. I am hoping the slower exhaust speed will raise it to at least 45% The temps were 68-73* during lights on, and it went to 75 with the fan set about 3/4 on the dial. Too bad it uses the same power even with lower fan speed, but at least it is quiet!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought I was gonna get a lot of stretch using a 600 hps to veg, but actually I think they are the most compact I have had. I kept the light really close this time as I was using a vented hood for the first time though.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2011)

mmm,that hash looks so good right now.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 30, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> @mysunnyboy, yeah I got the car running. I cheated and took it to the shop.
> 
> I bought a speed bully and turned down the exhaust fan using it and it raised the temp a few degrees, and way lowered the noise. I am hoping the rh will rise as well. I have rh from 28-33% normally, and this is veg. I added a 5 gallon bucket of water in front of the tower fan that raised the rh to 39%. I am hoping the slower exhaust speed will raise it to at least 45% The temps were 68-73* during lights on, and it went to 75 with the fan set about 3/4 on the dial. Too bad it uses the same power even with lower fan speed, but at least it is quiet!!


I have a speed control on my exhaust fan also set at about 75%. I run a small heater too, my temps are about 72-75 with 45% humidity. If i run my fans full blast it gets too cold. My tent is in a detached garage so it stays cold as hell out there in the winter.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2011)

@ Seedless - You're right, he's all muscle and huge. Peanut does look a lot like him though, coloring and what not are spot on.


I'll see if I can get them to send me a current pic of him next to something for size comparison. He is hands down the biggest dog I've ever been in the company of, just amazing how much of a gentle giant he is.


There is some nice pr0n today, love that hash.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have a speed control on my exhaust fan also set at about 75%. I run a small heater too, my temps are about 72-75 with 45% humidity. If i run my fans full blast it gets too cold. My tent is in a detached garage so it stays cold as hell out there in the winter.


Well we are poor and cant afford much heat...lol. So the house is 59-61* at night and as high as 67* during the day, so it is easy to cool the tent. The tent actually gets to 59-62* at night which is too ow, but they seem to be growing really fast none the less. I was using my shed, by the heater drove the smud ( local utility) sky high!!

are those speed controls 3 speed or totally variable? The store said 3 speed, but it just turns and doesnt click like set speeds if that makes sense.....


***EDIT*** after the lower fan speed humidity is at an all time high of 46% at 75*....finally the conditions I was hoping for


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 30, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Well we are poor and cant afford much heat...lol. So the house is 59-61* at night and as high as 67* during the day, so it is easy to cool the tent. The tent actually gets to 59-62* at night which is too ow, but they seem to be growing really fast none the less. I was using my shed, by the heater drove the smud ( local utility) sky high!!
> 
> are those speed controls 3 speed or totally variable? The store said 3 speed, but it just turns and doesnt click like set speeds if that makes sense.....


Mine is totally variable. That damn heater is like 1100 watts on full blast almost as much as my two lights.


----------



## ManyClouds (Dec 30, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Very nice manyclouds but they don't look finished yet, at least not to me. I'm guessing another couple/few weeks.


Totally agreed, my high ass didnt count the days they are 51 days into flowering = 7.2 weeks. Im extremely patient being that I need every gram possible to smoke and make hash for cooking.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Mine is totally variable. That damn heater is like 1100 watts on full blast almost as much as my two lights.


My heater is 1500 watts and the de-humidifier needed in the shed pulls around 1300 watts, so no more winter time shed use for me.
Does your garage have insulation, or anything on the big door to help slow down the outside temps?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 30, 2011)

ManyClouds said:


> Totally agreed, my high ass didnt count the days they are 51 days into flowering = 7.2 weeks. Im extremely patient being that I need every gram possible to smoke and make hash for cooking.


Hey ManyClouds, very nice girls there. I do have to agree with Heads Up and I think your probably looking at closer to 70 days on her. I think WW is a 9 to 10 week strain normally anyway but not sure. I think the last thing you'd want to do is harvest early. I assure you you'll not be happy. That last week or so makes all the difference in quality and weight, but most important, quality. Hang in there man, your doing great and just about there.

Edit. Oh and hey bassman. Glad you liked that documentary and I hope you other dog guys go back and check it out. There's another one out there that I get confused with this one but it uses a test that shows how dogs communicate with other dogs using their tails. They placed the dog in a small stall which had a camera right over top of the dog. Then they would introduce things to the dog that would excite the dog in either a good or bad way and they noticed that when a dog is riled and aggressive, his tail swings more to one side than the other, and vise versa when the dog is happy, showing that a wagging tail is not always a sign of being happy. Now I'm probably going to get some flack for this but this is why I'm totally against docking tails, as well as cropping ears. These two practices serve no beneficial purpose for dogs other than for dog fighting. In fact it's purposefully disabling them in ways. If a dog with no tail can't communicate to another dog, well, he can't communicate! He, or she, has a disability that renders them vulnerable, IMO. Please, pro dockers and croppers, don't come down on me too hard. Besides, why anyone would want to have such an intimate view of their dogs anus, all the time, is beyond me.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 30, 2011)

I grow Black Widow (similar to WW)... I am considering going up to 11 weeks this time. I cut at 9 last time, too early for sure.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 30, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> My heater is 1500 watts and the de-humidifier needed in the shed pulls around 1300 watts, so no more winter time shed use for me.
> Does your garage have insulation, or anything on the big door to help slow down the outside temps?


I have no insulation just camping gear and xmas decorations piled around the tent.


----------



## ManyClouds (Dec 30, 2011)

My healthiest and visually bulkier girl "Dominique" was being bent to lower its profile but it gave way and folded during week 2 of flowering, I caught it right away and fixed her up. 
She healed up with no signs of stress and Im noticing her lower branches are turning into some pretty bulky tops unlike her siblings under same conditions and timeline, maybe she diverted some hormones to lower branches I believe without losing much at her main top? Anyone use this method before with similar results or am I high and talking out my ass??? 


600w White Widow Nirvana


----------



## ManyClouds (Dec 30, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Hey ManyClouds, very nice girls there. I do have to agree with Heads Up and I think your probably looking at closer to 70 days on her. I think WW is a 9 to 10 week strain normally anyway but not sure. I think the last thing you'd want to do is harvest early. I assure you you'll not be happy. That last week or so makes all the difference in quality and weight, but most important, quality. Hang in there man, your doing great and just about there.
> 
> Edit. Oh and hey bassman. Glad you liked that documentary and I hope you other dog guys go back and check it out. There's another one out there that I get confused with this one but it uses a test that shows how dogs communicate with other dogs using their tails. They placed the dog in a small stall which had a camera right over top of the dog. Then they would introduce things to the dog that would excite the dog in either a good or bad way and they noticed that when a dog is riled and aggressive, his tail swings more to one side than the other, and vise versa when the dog is happy, showing that a wagging tail is not always a sign of being happy. Now I'm probably going to get some flack for this but this is why I'm totally against docking tails, as well as cropping ears. These two practices serve no beneficial purpose for dogs other than for dog fighting. In fact it's purposefully disabling them in ways. If a dog with no tail can't communicate to another dog, well, he can't communicate! He, or she, has a disability that renders them vulnerable, IMO. Please, pro dockers and croppers, don't come down on me too hard. Besides, why anyone would want to have such an intimate view of their dogs anus, all the time, is beyond me.


I have been imparted with the honor and privelage of growing these beautiful girls to their fullest potential... And get my 800.00 investment back! So patience is no biggie, I really want this to put you on your ass so what color or color ratio of trics should I look for?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 30, 2011)

ManyClouds said:


> I have been imparted with the honor and privelage of growing these beautiful girls to their fullest potential... And get my 800.00 investment back! So patience is no biggie, I really want this to put you on your ass so what color or color ratio of trics should I look for?


here ya go


----------



## duchieman (Dec 30, 2011)

We were just having this conversation a couple of pages back. We discussed how trichs might not always be the best and/or only way to judge when you plants are finished. I suggest going back and finding it, not because I'm being a smart ass but because it will probably answer your question for you. It wasn't really clear in your posts but is this your first harvest then?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 30, 2011)

or just let it grow till it stops growing...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2011)

If not using an exhaust, is it better to remove the glass from a vented hood? Seems like the glass is seriously hot!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's the daily bud porn day 47 of flower. Just hit with a dose of clearex and from here on out just water and molasas.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 30, 2011)

Somehow my hash night turned my snacking crazy... Smoked Salmon, PBR & Tortilla chips. Yum!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2011)

jhod, HOW do you get that saturated cyan effect? It looks like Reactor Weed!!!!! cn


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> jhod, HOW do you get that saturated cyan effect? It looks like Reactor Weed!!!!! cn


My HTC EVO phone camera takes better pics then my actual camera plus the flash is on so it makes it glow.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> My HTC EVO phone camera takes better pics then my actual camera plus the flash is on so it makes it glow.


Dang. That means I can't duplicate the effect. It is resplendent with awesomeness imo ... you could get some of those into magazines. cn


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Dang. That means I can't duplicate the effect. It is resplendent with awesomeness imo ... you could get some of those into magazines. cn


Yeah had a few people telling me that thanks much appreciated I am really amazed with this quality. Loaded in trichs maes it look like sprinkled sugar frosting.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2011)

Check out my forum have 12 new pics up. Here's the link. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/471609-jhod58vw-hydro-soil-indoor-grow.html


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2011)

What is the lowest hrs I can veg and still not worry about them flowering? I am really getting shit about the electricity bill. I have them at 17.5/6.5 right now...6:00 am till 11:30 pm


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 30, 2011)

bassman, i would pull the glass out of the hood if its wasnt being air cooled. the glass holds heat, and blocks some of the light rays. this was discussed on the club 600 vert thread.

Heres my stuff 1 week into 12/12.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanx SS, pulling it now

7 days with the diy aero-cloner and no roots yet.....................

man is it hot under that 1000w mh!!
I am gonna buy more fans so I can run them all on low or medium, they all sound loud now after slowing that exhaust. I think I am also gonna just vent that mh, just seems too hot up to 2 ft under the bulb..


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks awesome Strictly, they look kind of kushy those young ones as well? What you running in there?


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2011)

[youtube]vNqiWhOb-Qo[/youtube]

haha,


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL Tooo funny D. Great stuff.

EDIT: Wife loves the bee lasso getting whipped around. Always nice to have something flashy for the ladies, hehehe.

DON"T SMOKE ALL THE DOG!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

I am digging your red glitter mustache...Damn you got some deep and powerful lungs. I probably would of passed out after a hit like that. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahahaha that's great


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 31, 2011)

full of purple said:


> Any body have a 600w hps bulb laying around they wouldnt mind loaning out? I still need one my bulb broke all i got
> on my flowering plants is a 125w cfl and a 42w cfl lol,my bulb broke the other day thanks


**Just wanted to give m8's here at Club 600 a warning that this "fullofpurple" is more like "fullofshit"....Hes a SWINDLER so please be careful. He has prayed upon the compassion of two members that actively post in this thread. Hopefully nobody else comes forward but I am thinking there will be. Be careful peeps, fakes and phonies are stepping up the game.
Be weary of anyone trying to trade, sell, barter , or buy. Simple post like this have turned into two people getting burned for costly goods.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2011)

Bassman, you and anyone else with a low humidity situation could try using either a cool or warm mist humidifier. I think they can be had at walmart for about thirty bucks of if you go to yard sales or thrift shops you might be able to find one for five bucks. You can find them in the pharmacy area.

Manyclouds, the top you bent over, it's called supercropping and it does redistribute the plants auxins, hormones, to the rest of the plant telling it to try to find a new terminal leader, a new top cola. If you take notice on some of the pics posted you will see 'knots' on some stems, that's supercropping.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2011)

My green poison is up one day after putting it in a party cup, still waiting for the ak47 x white widow to show itself. One more week for the colombian gold, I took a sample yesterday, I'll see what I have in a couple of days. The critical kali mist, og18 and shackzilla are finally hitting their full flower stride, drinking two gallons of water a day between three plants. My og18 clones are growing like crazy, they seem to like it under the hps. The hericules, I supercropped the main stem close to the top yesterday and she's almost up and running again today. The herijuana and two kandy kush/chemD-og/purps are also starting to get used to their new home.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 31, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> **Just wanted to give m8's here at Club 600 a warning that this "fullofpurple" is more like "fullofshit"....Hes a SWINDLER so please be careful. He has prayed upon the compassion of two members that actively post in this thread. Hopefully nobody else comes forward but I am thinking there will be. Be careful peeps, fakes and phonies are stepping up the game.
> Be weary of anyone trying to trade, sell, barter , or buy. Simple post like this have turned into two people getting burned for costly goods.


That's some bullshit.......when I saw that post earlier in the week I said "uhhh-ohhhh.....hope no one buys into his scam"........He'll get his, karma is a bitch.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 31, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Bassman, you and anyone else with a low humidity situation could try using either a cool or warm mist humidifier. I think they can be had at walmart for about thirty bucks of if you go to yard sales or thrift shops you might be able to find one for five bucks. You can find them in the pharmacy area.
> 
> Manyclouds, the top you bent over, it's called supercropping and it does redistribute the plants auxins, hormones, to the rest of the plant telling it to try to find a new terminal leader, a new top cola. If you take notice on some of the pics posted you will see 'knots' on some stems, that's supercropping.


 Gotta be careful with one of those warm mist humidifiers, they don't have a humidistat and will make your walls literally drip water... So you'd have to closely monitor it. 

I've been thinking of using mine though, I'm vegging in 50% RH and I don't like being that low.


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> **Just wanted to give m8's here at Club 600 a warning that this "fullofpurple" is more like "fullofshit"....Hes a SWINDLER so please be careful. He has prayed upon the compassion of two members that actively post in this thread. Hopefully nobody else comes forward but I am thinking there will be. Be careful peeps, fakes and phonies are stepping up the game.
> Be weary of anyone trying to trade, sell, barter , or buy. Simple post like this have turned into two people getting burned for costly goods.


yea,you gots to have sound judgement,when doing things of that like this on the internet,its all good to help out,but a light bulb?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2011)

haha that was a good one D. styling that boa like a pro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

DST said:


> [youtube]vNqiWhOb-Qo[/youtube]
> 
> haha,



Happy New Year to all ! ! !


Have fun out there, but keep it frosty!


[video=youtube_share;g7Qmw6ZJ4KU]http://youtu.be/g7Qmw6ZJ4KU[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate when my downstem comes out when I try to pull the bowl


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2011)

@Doobie LOL "magic chunk on the side" LOL


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2011)

lovein the vids,good shit guys.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2011)

DST said:


> [youtube]vNqiWhOb-Qo[/youtube]
> 
> haha,





DoobieBrother said:


> Happy New Year to all ! ! !
> 
> 
> Have fun out there, but keep it frosty!
> ...


I believe ya'll have the best way to wrap up 2011....so I think I'll join you.



cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, I'm not happy with my camera this year. I have not found settings that really work and the auto-focus is here and there and the manual focus doesn't seem to work at all. Canon G11. grrrrrrr. Anyhow, I'm throwing this in for best bud shot of the year, I know it's not a contender with some of the Pr0n specialists who hang around here, but it's Bubblelicious on Day 38 and considering it's a ten week strain, this stuff is looking bomb.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2011)

HOLY smokes, looks like we are gonna have our hands full, i just found my KC x Brasil, this is her, exactly http://www.kcbrains.com/



i have the perfect place for a KC hedge row. these will be nice under the 600 as well i hope WOW can't wait 

Happy New Year


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

How long does it take to get roots in an aerocloner? Maybe I am expecting too fast, but 8 days doesnt seem too soon to see some roots......I am just the worst cloner ever!!

Where does this _*fullofpurple*_ live? I know some ppl may have sent something to him and will know his address. There may be a member in his area that lives by him/her...............................


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year Everyone

[video=youtube;xJYTto0q1CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJYTto0q1CI[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> How long does it take to get roots in an aerocloner? Maybe I am expecting too fast, but 8 days doesnt seem too soon to see some roots......I am just the worst cloner ever!!
> 
> Where does this _*fullofpurple*_ live? I know some ppl may have sent something to him and will know his address. There may be a member in his area that lives by him/her...............................


Strain dependent, but you should be seeing something after 8 days i would think.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> How long does it take to get roots in an aerocloner? Maybe I am expecting too fast, but 8 days doesnt seem too soon to see some roots......I am just the worst cloner ever!!
> 
> Where does this _*fullofpurple*_ live? I know some ppl may have sent something to him and will know his address. There may be a member in his area that lives by him/her...............................


You should at least have some little bumps on the stems. Do you have a heater for the water? Temp may slow things down if they are too cold.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

How long does it take to get roots in an aerocloner? Maybe I am expecting too fast, but 8 days doesnt seem too soon to see some roots......I am just the worst cloner ever!!


I have some lil bumps on some of them...in this time I think I had some roots just using rockwool and a dome....lol
No heater but the water seems warmer from the pump. Ill buy a thermostat for my heating pad and just use that. What temp do I want, like 75-80*?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2011)

Whoo hoo! Dec 31 wake and bake. I think I'll have a Dirti Heri to start and then I think I'll join my brother Doobie in a Deep Blue JTR. Good morning everyone, great vids guys thanks. What a way for me to start off a new year. Here I'm sitting with a fine "selection" of top grade herb and even a nice chunk of Jack Hammer hash oil, and I did it with the help of the 600. Even when I'm not asking questions I'm listening to everyone else' and the answers they get. The best Ganjaculture class in the WORLD!! 

So I chopped my BSB Caseyband last night after taking a few last shots of her. I put a few up in the *Contest Thread* but here's some for here. She's a lot like the Caliband with the large round nuggets, the fruity grape with the heavy fuel underneath. 








So I want to wish everyone a safe and happy New Year. If your heading out please be careful. Me? Wifey's working til midnight, my daughters off to a party and gone all night and I'll be having the place to myself so I'll be where I always am, on or around the 600.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 31, 2011)

Change your solution out. Sometimes that's all it takes to make the roots stop stalling.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Celebratin my new year by chopping some Acapulco 



This branch was chopped today at week 10. I will chop the rest at week 11 or 12 maybe


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Celebratin my new year by chopping some Acapulco
> 
> 
> 
> This branch was chopped today at week 10. I will chop the rest at week 11 or 12 maybe


Nice looking Specimen Mr. Bill, Loving the drying rack also (genius)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2011)

Giong Loco down in acapulco are we bill. Look's nice man !


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Nice looking Specimen Mr. Bill, Loving the drying rack also (genius)


Thank you very much. Yeah it is a cheap alternative, and sturdier than a cardboard box, plus i can put the lid on it too  Letting the trim dry in the bottom helps to even out my drying times as well, Buds dont dry too fast.

BTW thats one branch of about 20 

This APG is reminiscent of DST's Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a wee bud shot from my Cherry Cheese x Liver's, also loving the vid's troop's!
http://





bassman, i was going to get an aeroponic cloner untill i saw how long my mate's took and all the extra hassle i dont get from my 5 quid plastic tub with clear lid that giv's me near 10/10 with snip's!

Have a good one guy's

Peace 

cgg


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I think this will be my last post in the 600 this year, so just want to say, FUK YEA!!!!!! And Happy Hogmanay one more time.

Keep it real and pass it on! Tig, you it!

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2011)

Remember, tonight is amateur's night. People who seldom drink usually overdo it...make sure you're not in their line of fire.

Happy New Years eve.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2011)

ha ha. Amateurs night. How true. It's like everyone just became age of majority all over again on the same night. Being an ex bar worker, I sympathize with the bus staff this evening. Screw the servers, they make their dough, but to clean up drinkers messes for shit, is shitty. Maybe if your going out, take a doobie to tip the bus boy, you'll be a savior.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 31, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Remember, tonight is amateur's night. People who seldom drink usually overdo it...make sure you're not in their line of fire.
> 
> Happy New Years eve.
> 
> ...


Haha, that is exactly what I call it too. My old lady doesn't understand why I would rather just stay in instead of go out on the town and be social. There are three main holidays I try to avoid because it brings out the amateurs. St. Patrick's day, Halloween and NYE. Someday my friends will grow up and will be less of a liability when they go out. Unfortunately that day will be when they either decide to quit drinking or they're dead, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Change your solution out. Sometimes that's all it takes to make the roots stop stalling.


What do you use besides ph'd water? I was told to use rooting gel on stems, and ph'd water in tank. I am changing water and adding KLN rooting concentrate now.

After reading the NAME brand aero cloner site, they say to use the KNL and some silica stuff, I might add the silica as well since I bought some recently to try out. This is prolly why I have no roots! Someone on here said never listen to the grow-shops and was right-on with that.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> What do you use besides ph'd water? I was told to use rooting gel on stems, and ph'd water in tank. I am changing water and adding KLN rooting concentrate now.
> 
> After reading the NAME brand aero cloner site, they say to use the KNL and some silica stuff, I might add the silica as well since I bought some recently to try out. This is prolly why I have no roots! Someone on here said never listen to the grow-shops and was right-on with that.


KLN is good stuff, I think you will like it. Never used it for hydro, but I always had problems with my clones until I started using KLN. Now I'm a cloning masheeeen.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to know Shwag, stupid hydro store and their mis-info!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have transplanted some clones, 3 Gods Gift and 4 Blue Dream from solo cups to 1 gal pots.
My buddy (in the 1st pic) just loves the light from the MH bulb!! He is always lying there!! I think he has S.A.D.....seasonal affective disorder. That is a depression that ppl (and dogs?) get during winter. The white light from spring helps with this, and this mh buld is actually prescribed for this, and is way better than prozak for you. They suggest bright daylight type bulbs in flouro or the big cfls prolly over the mh though as they would have blind patients


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

[h=1]Seasonal affective disorder[/h]Depression - winter; SAD
Last reviewed: March 6, 2011.

Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) is episodes of depression that occur at a certain time of the year, usually during winter.
[h=2]Causes, incidence, and risk factors[/h]The disorder may begin during the teen years or in early adulthood. Like other forms of depression, it occurs more often in women than in men.
People who live in places with long winter nights are at greater risk for SAD. A less common form of the disorder involves depression during the summer months.
Other factors that may make SAD more likely include:


Amount of light

Body temperature

Genes

Hormones

[h=2]Symptoms[/h]Symptoms usually build up slowly in the late autumn and winter months. Symptoms are usually the same as with depression:


Increased appetite with weight gain (weight loss is more common with other forms of depression)

Increased sleep and daytime sleepiness (too little sleep is more common with other forms of depression)

Less energy and ability to concentrate in the afternoon

Loss of interest in work or other activities

Slow, sluggish, lethargic movement

Social withdrawal

Unhappiness and irritability

[h=2]Signs and tests[/h]There is no real test for SAD. Your health care provider can make a diagnosis by asking about your history of symptoms.
The health care provider may also perform a physical exam and blood tests to rule out other disorders that are similar to SAD.
See also: Depression

[h=2]Treatment[/h]As with other types of depression, antidepressant medications and talk therapy can be effective.
Taking long walks during the daylight hours and getting exercise can make the symptoms better. Keep active socially, even if it involves some effort.
Light therapy using a special lamp with a very bright fluorescent light (10,000 lux) that mimics light from the sun may also be helpful.


Follow your doctor's instructions about how to use light therapy. A common practice is to sit a couple of feet away from the light box for about 30 minutes every day. This is usually done in the early morning, to mimic sunrise.

Keep your eyes open, but do not look straight into the light source.
Symptoms of depression should improve within 3 - 4 weeks if light therapy is going to help.
Side effects of light therapy include:


Eye strain and headache

Mania, less often (see: Bipolar disorder)
People who take drugs that make them more sensitive to light, such as certain psoriasis drugs, antibiotics, or antipsychotics, should avoid light therapy.
A check-up with your eye doctor is recommended before starting treatment.
With no treatment, symptoms usually get better on their own with the change of seasons. However, symptoms can improve more quickly with treatment.

[h=2]Expectations (prognosis)[/h]The outcome is good with treatment. However, some people have the disorder throughout their lives.

[h=2]Complications[/h]Seasonal affective disorder can sometimes become long-term depression. Bipolar disorder or ideas of suicide are also possible.


----------



## geekmike (Dec 31, 2011)

.... you live in the NW don't you?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

Bout 9 mins left of the year here. I talked the wife into staying home, lol. For all the hell I raised in my time, I sure like a nice night at home these days. Maybe it's cause I quit drinking.

You guys and gals are the best. Looking forward to another year with you all.

only 5 minutes now. Woo hooooooo. Happy new year 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Bout 9 mins left of the year here. I talked the wife into staying home, lol. For all the hell I raised in my time, I sure like a nice night at home these days. Maybe it's cause I quit drinking.
> 
> You guys and gals are the best. Looking forward to another year with you all.
> 
> only 5 minutes now. Woo hooooooo. Happy new year 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!


Amen Jig! I had my days of raising hell, now I just want to chill the eff out lol. Merry New Year! LOL

[video=youtube;AtxOf5vH8sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtxOf5vH8sc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy 2012 jig & Mrs. jig!!!!!!!!


_**Beef jerky time!!!*_


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks doob. To you and your good lady as well.

Let me tell you all early. 2012 feels fucking GREAT!

Also, time square ain't got shit on what the fucking londoners do. Fireworks still going off.

2012 - YEAR OF THE 6!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks doob. To you and your good lady as well.
> 
> Let me tell you all early. 2012 feels fucking GREAT!
> 
> ...


12 is two 6's.....does that make it the year of my bloom room?


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2011)

I was just thinking of you guys over the pond and jumped on to say Happy New Year! I'm the same as you Jig. Since I quit drinking I just don't really like being around drunk people. Anyway, just loading the bowl with some Caliband for ya guys over there and I'll be right here...

[video=youtube;f67yj-mf0AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f67yj-mf0AM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 31, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> 12 is two 6's.....does that make it the year of my bloom room?
> 
> 
> cof


Damn right! I think you just helped me decide to put another 600 in my 4 x 4! lol YEAH!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

Me and my buddies played that song for our 4th grade talent show. I remember we were backstage all fighting over what we were going to do. I ended up playing the keyboards, lol. We all just pretty much jumped around singing the song at the top of our lungs. hehehe.

It's been a pleasure sharing the festivites with you peeps. All my good friends. Well most of em at least.

And just to update you on the entertainment this side the pond. The fireworks vs ball dropping is about as unmatched as the television afterward. Theres NOTHING worth watching here, while I know there is stuff on US tv for at least a couple hours after midnight. I just watched Sandy Shaw sing 'always something there to remind me'. I'm sure there are a couple of you old enough to remember that one coming out in '64.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 31, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> 12 is two 6's.....does that make it the year of my bloom room?
> 
> 
> cof


I can't wait to do 2 6's in a bloom, and a veg room this year. I wanna do more than just 12/12...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a version by _*Sandie Shaw*_:

[video=youtube_share;BHlLhiH0lE0]http://youtu.be/BHlLhiH0lE0[/video]


This is the version I grew up with:

**Lou Johnson September, 1964

*[video=youtube_share;JoUi41ZktaY]http://youtu.be/JoUi41ZktaY[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2011)

This one is for you fella's. The ladies are exceptional. 

[video=youtube;c6Ff2gsVL60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=c6Ff2gsVL60#![/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Wish all the Sixerz and their families a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!!

My last pRon shot of 2011...

Skunkijuana Dec 8th

View attachment 1966470

This is her today...she is almost finished!

View attachment 1966475
View attachment 1966471

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

_**Fixed it for you:*_



duchieman said:


> This one is for you _****SINGLE****_ fella's. The ladies are exceptional.
> 
> [video=youtube;c6Ff2gsVL60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=c6Ff2gsVL60#![/video]


We married men don't see gender when perusing the interwebz. 
We surf only for information and research.


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2011)

crazy growth...........
ill get a better pic.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2011)

Ya sure. That's why you re-included the video in your quote when you replied?  C'mon, your not dead and I'm not naive. It'll be so much better when you stand up and admit it to the group Doob. And I KNOW you looked! They were hot weren't they? Huh?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

... something about bootyliciousness...
... and things I would do to them...
... mixed in with talk of things being round, firm, and fully packed...
... and something to the effect of crawling, and desert of shards of glass to reach some impossible goal...
But, nope.
I didn't notice a thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2011)

geekmike said:


> .... you live in the NW don't you?


are you asking me??


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 31, 2011)

[youtube]dTYxxQ99cgs&feature[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2011)

genuity said:


> crazy growth...........
> View attachment 1966506ill get a better pic.


let's blow it up







cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2011)

That is strange Genuity. What's the deal?

Doobie. Nice avi.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 31, 2011)

if weed grew on the ocean floor thats what it would look like.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

_"I grow BUDS, not LEAVES."_

Man, that is weird looking!

It looks like there is a cotyledon leaf next to the second bud down! (Or at least a stubby single bladed saw-edged leaf)

What strain is that one? Did it drop it's fan leaves early, or grow like that?


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2011)

this is candy drop,and she just started to grow like that.
it was all growing fine,


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2011)

Bedtime joint, nernight and happy new year everyone!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

That is the coolest thing!
I love mutants!

When you get your super hero powers after smoking the mutant ganja, you can call yourself:

G-Man
or
G-Unit
or
G-Force
or
G-Kill
or
Omega-G
or
G-Master Flash
or...


So, 600:

What would YOUR super power be, and what would you call yourself?


I would get mine by accidentally touching a radioactive banana slug, and it would give me the power to move my fingers at superhum speeds with uncanny acurracy and go on to become a rock star of epic proportions and then be in the chips and finally able to afford that country estate that I've... always... deserved. 
(*an ode to Derek Smalls) 


**Oh, and I'd call myself:*

_*Mr. Phalangic!
(Roderick "Weed" Richards, in my civilian life)
And I'd captain the famed super hero team: the Farout 4(20), an awesome group of super-powered stoners who toke for Truth, Munchies, and The Quenching of Thirsts, fighting oppression, righting wrongs, and seeking out the finest Ganja Bombasticus in the world! 
Yeah...
*_


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2011)

LMAO^^^^^ happy fuckin new years doobs. i just want to be Simon bAr siniSer for fucks sakes.. thats all. i want to make cool invetnitions liek the TIcKle machine and the water extractor machine. but mostly the tickle machine.

[video=youtube_share;Iw5V5BBogN4]http://youtu.be/Iw5V5BBogN4[/video]


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new year chaps


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year, Sir Wallace of Nutter!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year, and good nite!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 1, 2012)

Night bassman, hope it was a good one bud.

I sat a said fek this, got some 4-day dried DOG out and blazed till around 3 swaping from hit's on my new pipe with some added iso hash and the sook of a SLH blunt. A Party all to myself !!!! But today's going to be fun   

Hear's to 2012 guy's let's rock another one out


----------



## Qwisty (Jan 1, 2012)

Fairly new to the site, figured I'd share my 600 Watt grow..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/487154-blue-mystic-house-garden-600-a.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

So my super power is a bit complex. I want the ability to spend 'quality time' with women of my choosing, but then not have them remember so as to avoid complications and misunderstandings later. So I could see someone, say my magic words and they would take me to their place (or my place) and 'hang out'... then I would go when I wanted and that would be the end of it. Unless I initiated things again.

LOL... I couldn't think of a name, but what popped in my head seemed fitting. I would be Roofie-man.

I asked my wife what power she would have and she would take being able to steal anything without getting caught. She wants to be able to go into any store and just take stuff. It's only partly to get things she wants, but 80% is just to take shit and get a rush doing it. lol. Her name would be Selfish Robin Hood. Becuase she would steal from the rich and just keep it, hahahahaha. Funny shit this morning.

She came up with another name: Inventory's Fucked Girl. "What's wrong with the inventory, it's as if we are missing a lot of items. Looks like we've been hit by Inventory's Fucked Girl"

Too funny.

Welcome to the club Qwisty. Can you post a pic or two of your grow here. It would probably entice more peeps to check the journal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2012)

That's good stuff, jig!

Your wife's ambitious, thinks big!


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Useless information: I am about to light a fat bowl, and I'm stoned lol  Happy Smoking.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year 600!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey dobby... is that banner in your sig? I have an ad blocker and that's the first ad I've seen in a long time


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

Good morning I think.....well today it's got to be HangoverMan! The Super Hero who quenches hangovers away and reduces "class a" come downs to mere bumps in the night....Hangover Man, coming to a brain cell near YOU!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Guys, check my 600 grow!! i'm bout 10 days away, let me know what you think in my thread!!

Click my signature link if you wanna see a sick 600 watt HPS grow

fat ass nugs!!! ooozin resin


----------



## Dobby (Jan 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey dobby... is that banner in your sig? I have an ad blocker and that's the first ad I've seen in a long time


Banner?? No banners here, maybe something RIU did. Is it still there?

Edit: Ahh, they do that on all the newest posts in each page of threads by the looks.

Edit2: Or not. LOL cause it's not on this one. I dunno, I had some shake this morning and it's the best weed I've had this year!


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

G'day mate, please show us some pics on the 600, that's what its for ......showin off the sticky.

Welcome and peace to you down under.

DST




flowamasta said:


> Hey Guys, check my 600 grow!! i'm bout 10 days away, let me know what you think in my thread!!
> 
> Click my signature link if you wanna see a sick 600 watt HPS grow
> 
> fat ass nugs!!! ooozin resin


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yay and happy new years !!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

This is for HeadsUp who asked me to explain further a while back about what I meant with just potting your new plant in your old pot without a change.

So here is one of my trays tht I harvested just the other day. You can see the two stems.





Here's what is going into the tray now, a hybrid stomper og from the fairy and two Livers clones.





Make holes for the new plants to go in....you can leave the old root in and plant to the side, but I was going from 2 -3 plants.





And then plant and away you go, no wasted substrate apart from a few tops of the root balls, and there is already a living substrate present that will hopefulyl latch onto the new living plants that have been put in the old ones places. This is the theory I read about a little while back and have tried it ona few plants now with what looks like great results. Just water the plants more often that giving any feed. And if you are using a compost there is almost no need to feed.

Peace and 2012 joints for all!!!

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

Dobby said:


> Edit2: Or not. LOL cause it's not on this one. I dunno, I had some shake this morning and it's the best weed I've had this year!


I am having a casey joint with some hash and it's the best joint I have had this year....but then we have only been in this year for 12 hours so hopefully many more good ones to come.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2012)

okay !View attachment 1967158View attachment 1967159View attachment 1967160View attachment 1967161View attachment 1967162View attachment 1967163View attachment 1967164View attachment 1967165View attachment 1967166View attachment 1967167View attachment 1967168


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

Now thats looking great!!!! Big humungous Sea Urchin looking mofo's!!! Much respect!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome 2012 and a good new year morning to the crew. Took some pics of my girls before the lights came on this morning. Some new years kief in my new bong.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Now thats looking great!!!! Big humungous Sea Urchin looking mofo's!!! Much respect!


*&#8203;he thanx man, yeah, she's lookin pretty sexy ey puttin on weight quick!!!*


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 1, 2012)

Flow, looking at your buds makes me want to go golfing but it's only going to be seventy seven today. Did I just write that? How insensitive of me while so many of my brothers suffer through another winter. Fear not, it will be around thirty for our lows the next few days and highs only in the fifties, now I'm going to have to put real pants on and shed the shorts and tee shirt.

And the last shall be first...I finally know what that means. My first stone of 2012, I'm gettin' my wake and bake on now as I write. My last bit of colombian is my first buzz of the new year. Tis a bit bittersweet and has a helluva' kick.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm bringing in the new year with a few bowls of Herijuana here in the chilly & wet PNW, about to go make a turkey & cheese & mayo on whole wheat to nosh while whatching Family Guy on netflix.
*What's that? *
I said "whatching".
*You mean "watching", right?*
Yes: "whatching".
_*"Watching". *_
That's what I said: "whatching".
_*No, you're adding an "H" in there that doesn't belong: "watching".*_
"Whatching".
_*"Watching"!*_
"Yes: "whatching".
_*You're just doing that to piss me off, aren't you? *_
I don't know what you're talking about. I've always said it that way.
(*an ode to Stewie & Brian)


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2012)

rough idea how big they are at the moment, sozz blury as


Heads Up said:


> Flow, looking at your buds makes me want to go golfing but it's only going to be seventy seven today. Did I just write that? How insensitive of me while so many of my brothers suffer through another winter. Fear not, it will be around thirty for our lows the next few days and highs only in the fifties, now I'm going to have to put real pants on and shed the shorts and tee shirt.
> 
> And the last shall be first...I finally know what that means. My first stone of 2012, I'm gettin' my wake and bake on now as I write. My last bit of colombian is my first buzz of the new year. Tis a bit bittersweet and has a helluva' kick.


man u must be as baked as me, cause i think i only just understood what u wrote ey! here in aus where i am, it was the hottest new years in like 100 years or something, still hot as outside and its nearly midnite, damn my tent stinks, humidity is fine at 35-40% i don't know how these buds are growing, so damn hot, so damn dense! i'm keepin a real close eye on her, just found a couple of buds at the back of the tent hangin upside down! not massive but hungem up with wire, good to go again! this strain always looks kinda smallish in yield, but always surprises in the end, still gonna get another 40-50% bigger yet, just waitmmm


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to all my brothers and sisters around the world.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What do you use besides ph'd water? I was told to use rooting gel on stems, and ph'd water in tank. I am changing water and adding KLN rooting concentrate now.
> 
> After reading the NAME brand aero cloner site, they say to use the KNL and some silica stuff, I might add the silica as well since I bought some recently to try out. This is prolly why I have no roots! Someone on here said never listen to the grow-shops and was right-on with that.


I use a very light bloom solution when cloning.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 1, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 6er's!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year, 600 peeps! I'm about to wake and bake on some exo cheese I got from Santa, then catch up on the online world. It's a yucky world of ice and snow outside. Fak that!
2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2012)

I use KLN and Protekt just like they say. I'm a Dyna-gro guy anyway. But I use plain un-pH'd tap water half the time. One thing known to make roots pop faster is if you starve your mothers. If your cuts have too much N in them, they just cruise along, slowly consuming themselves, saying Roots? We don't need no stinkin' roots!



bassman999 said:


> What do you use besides ph'd water? I was told to use rooting gel on stems, and ph'd water in tank. I am changing water and adding KLN rooting concentrate now.
> 
> After reading the NAME brand aero cloner site, they say to use the KNL and some silica stuff, I might add the silica as well since I bought some recently to try out. This is prolly why I have no roots! Someone on here said never listen to the grow-shops and was right-on with that.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year 6'ers!

_*Looking back @ '11... *_some shit happened... I learned from it. *Looking ahead @ '12...* some shit's bout to happen... I'm gonna learn from it... and get real high off my homegrown supply.

Here's to wishin' all you 6'ers out there much love, and great harvests in 2012. May we not lose our lighters, may our bowls always remain packed, and may your grows thrive like lush rainforests under our 600's.​
 Camp UnderDog


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year all 600'ers....keep um green!


----------



## kjcbud (Jan 1, 2012)

hi again 600,happy new year. has any one used pythoff i have been advised to but never heard of it any info wud be great! cheers


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok my musician friends, here's the 2 guitars that I have found...my first choice Gibson Les Paul Studio 50's Tribute and 2nd choice Epiphone Dot Electric Guitar. Now me be green like my plants is Gibson too much of guitar for me??? 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 1, 2012)

zibra said:


> Ok my musician friends, here's the 2 guitars that I have found...my first choice Gibson Les Paul Studio 50's Tribute and 2nd choice Epiphone Dot Electric Guitar. Now me be green like my plants is Gibson too much of guitar for me???


Just be sure you don't get one of Gibson's endangered/protected woods guitar!!! lol


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone! 

Zibra. I would think the Gibson is a little high end for a starter. The Epiphone you chose though is a different style of electric guitar in that it's semi acoustic, or semi hollow bodied. It's a much different sound than the Gibson Les Paul. If you want an Epiphone version of a Les Paul then you should look at this, and this I think is better for a starter. Even above better IMO. I think Jigfresh has and Epi Les Paul. 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/epiphone-les-paul-standard-plain-top-electric-guitar

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/gibson-les-paul-studio-50s-tribute-electric-guitar-with-humbucker-pickups

$500 cheaper

Remember, your still going to need an amp, cord, strap, case.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2012)

Use how? You in hydro? Got root rot?

It's chloramine, a sterilant, like H202 or bleach.



kjcbud said:


> hi again 600,happy new year. has any one used pythoff i have been advised to but never heard of it any info wud be great! cheers


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Zibra. I would think the Gibson is a little high end for a starter. The Epiphone you chose though is a different style of electric guitar in that it's semi acoustic, or semi hollow bodied. It's a much different sound than the Gibson Les Paul. If you want an Epiphone version of a Les Paul then you should look at this, and this I think is better for a starter. Even above better IMO. I think Jigfresh has and Epi Les Paul.
> 
> ...


I see what r u saying, hmmmm....


----------



## kjcbud (Jan 1, 2012)

he said to put some in with my normal feed every 2 weeks or so, to clean my dripper system and he said it helps the root growth too but i cant see how it will do this?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

yessir i got an epi les paul.... love it . i agree w duch that a gibson to learn on is expensive but its not bad. if you got the $ to spend do it . and if u dont like playing ill give the gibson a nice home


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2012)

It kills bacterial pathogens that consume your roots. especially the finest root hairs. If you have a dripper system, it prevents bacterial slime from clogging up your drippers.



kjcbud said:


> he said to put some in with my normal feed every 2 weeks or so, to clean my dripper system and he said it helps the root growth too but i cant see how it will do this?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

you could walk out the store with everything u need for 500 and have it be goog stuff. or even get it all used for less than 300.


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

*How about an amp to go with Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plain Top Electric Guitar??? I'm about to order one...I'm freakin excited *


----------



## kjcbud (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks alot its worth it then!


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> you could walk out the store with everything u need for 500 and have it be goog stuff. or even get it all used for less than 300.


The guitar is $339 if I order online...I'm too excited now


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

what kinda music do you like? metal, classic rock, blues, country?

what color are you getting? I'm excited for you.


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> what kinda music do you like? metal, classic rock, blues, country?
> 
> what color are you getting? I'm excited for you.


Blues and Jazz..there are a lot of amps, which one is good for me?


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

The vintage sunburst!! is that a cool color or blk?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm looking for a couple amps that would be good. Ill put up links. I like sunburst personally. Black is alright too.

here's mine:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Years my friends  was a great night, lots of seafood, fire in the pit, nephew set off some fireworks, i do not miss the "party" life at all. 
was thinking of my super-hero name, G-Manatee keeps getting stuck in my brain. i love those peaceful creatures.


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

wow that's a beautiful guitar next to Hollywood star and Jig thank you so much for your time...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year sunnyboy. best wishes to you and the mrs. hehe, that rhymed. 

Zibra: I'm giving up mw3 time for this... thanks for thanking me, lol

So this is the amp I have that they have been selling for the past 5 or 6 years at $400... for whatever reason they are $200 now. They were 400 just a couple months ago. Anyways, I love this thing. It has a bunch of different sounds and effects all in the amp, so you don't need to buy extra petals. It's really great for playing in your house and not blowing out the windows... but it can get loud if you want it too. If you join a band you can use it to play shows. Anything up to about 4,000 people, they would mic it of course, it's not that loud. So yeah, here's the link, and some others that I think would suit you.

They are all tube amps, which I think you would want liking jazz and blues. Tube amps have a warmer, more classic sound to them. The other kind of amp are solid state amps. They have all the sound processing things with them, so that's why peeps get them mostly. That and they are cheaper than tube amps. Actually this amp that I have has both tubes and a solid state processor that provides the sounds. It's the best of both worlds. I think you'd love it.

mine, and the one I highly recommend:
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-Super-Champ-XD-Guitar-Combo-Amp-104494281-i1371514.gc

other good ones for you (i would think):
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Marshall-Class5-5W-1x10-Tube-Guitar-Combo-Amp-H73029-i1864357.gc

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-Champion-600-5W-1x6-Combo-Amp-104298815-i1173138.gc

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-Hot-Rod-Series-Blues-Junior-15W-1x12-Tube-Guitar-Combo-Amp-481861-i1759706.gc#


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

The first one looks like a winner *Fender Super Champ XD Guitar Combo Amp for $199. Thanks man!!! I'm getting them today fuck ordering online.
*Thanks a million


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 1, 2012)

zibra said:


> The first one looks like a winner *Fender Super Champ XD Guitar Combo Amp for $199. Thanks man!!! I'm getting them today fuck ordering online.
> *Thanks a million


Epiphone and Fender are a good place to start. Line 6 makes a great starter amp also, has all the digital effects you could ever want so you wont have to buy 500 foot pedals. 

Good move on Not buying a Gibson, they are not much better than the Epiphones imo. and 1/4 the price. 

Don't forget to buy a tuner!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year 600!!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Sixer's!!! Hope everyone had a great night of debauchery and drunken madness. 2012 is Here time to get busy!!!

[video=youtube;B7SS0yezCU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7SS0yezCU4[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

So glad I make my New Years steak and ale pies yesterday, don't think my head would have been up to it today. I hope Hangoverman comes and takes all your blues away on this fine rainy day.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

Double koosh by motarebel at day 39




















cof


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 1, 2012)

DST said:


> So glad I make my New Years steak and ale pies yesterday, don't think my head would have been up to it today. I hope Hangoverman comes and takes all your blues away on this fine rainy day.


DAMNIT! Now you made me think about what am I gonna do for dinner... and I don't know! oh well. wife gets off early tonight, she can figure it out. 

Was gonna post an update, but think I will wait a day or two. Everything is looking good, they are just growin... doin what they do. It's hard to not get in there and fuq with them all the time... but then... there isn't much to fuq with. I did put my 40 gig media player in there... packed full of all sorts of music and stuff. Beethoven, Lorena Mckennit, Ekoostik Hookah, Dave Mathews Band, Disturbed, Tool... ya know... just some stuff... lol. Gives me some randomness to listen to while I am in there with em. In the next day or two that Love Potion should come in, and that will be just about feeding time for the girls... so we'll see how it works. Also been reading a lot of people put molasses in with their feed... Why? How much? 

At the moment I just feed them their nutrients (GH 3 part Flora), Diamond Nectar, CalMag if needed, and some SuperThrive. So what would be the benefit (if any) of adding Molasses?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Double koosh by motarebel at day 39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see them cof...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems seeing the pics?
I'm open in two windows and they are visable in both.


cof


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

can't see 'em


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Is anyone else having problems seeing the pics?
> I'm open in two windows and they are visable in both.
> 
> 
> cof


can't see em'


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Club 6 !

I'm still at it !


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

I uploaded thru riu and they are visable to me....however I went to my old stand-by, opengrow and here is Double Koosh







cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow cof. that's beautiful.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll second that emotion.....
[youtube]KI_0tQdEA5k[/youtube]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Club 600. Jig when are you coming home?

DST, im running a 1000w HPS in my new setup. But the bulb i have in there is pretty dim for a 1000. I will be using one of the bulbs i found in my wifes sweater drawer. They are used as well, but only for 6 or 7 weeks.

Im waiting till 2 weeks into 12/12 to use the bushmaster. I want some more stretch to train them into a screen.

looking good fellas.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Happy New Year Club 600. Jig when are you coming home?
> 
> DST, im running a 1000w HPS in my new setup. But the bulb i have in there is pretty dim for a 1000. I will be using one of the bulbs i found in my wifes sweater drawer. They are used as well, but only for 6 or 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


geez i wish mrs sunnyboy had a drawer like that


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2012)

I got my hole drilled in my Hennessy bottle, got down stem and pullout bowl, but forgot a rubber grommet to seal it. Gotta run to the local head-shop or lowes to get one or a few


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Zibra. I would think the Gibson is a little high end for a starter. The Epiphone you chose though is a different style of electric guitar in that it's semi acoustic, or semi hollow bodied. It's a much different sound than the Gibson Les Paul. If you want an Epiphone version of a Les Paul then you should look at this, and this I think is better for a starter. Even above better IMO. I think Jigfresh has and Epi Les Paul.
> 
> ...


I don't think you could go wrong by getting the Epiphone Les Paul Standard.
Have heard them in person and they live up to the all of the hype.
Seriously.

[video=youtube_share;9Rx68n_Rwe8]http://youtu.be/9Rx68n_Rwe8[/video]
An excellent and versatile guitar that works for every style of playing.
Use the money you save from the lower purchase price to get extra strings, a variety of picks, a really comfortable (padded & wide) strap, a pair of strap locks, some instructional DVD's, a small amp & good cord (good meaning low-to-zero noise when it's handled, as well as just when plugged in), a guitar stand, and a decent hard shell case to keep it safe.
Don't worry about getting FX pedals.
If you get a decent little amp, you'll be able to able tweak the knobs of it & the guitar to get a WIDE range of rock & blues sounds. 
You'll be pleasantly surprised.
Excited for you!


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey thanks Doobie...I'm getting The Epiphone Les Paul Standard and Fender Super Champ XD...on my way to The Guitar Center.


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

Called the guitar center and the guitar is waiting for me to be picked up LOL But they dont have the fender super champ, the guy said he would recommend fender mustang II or lion 6 spider 4. Should I get the mustang ii or wait for the super champ XD, LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to zibra again.




*


Rock on, dude!

Remember to get us some pics & a vid (if your camera does video) when you get it home & set up!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a good video review of the Mustang II :

[video=youtube_share;83QNSoRprxY]http://youtu.be/83QNSoRprxY[/video]


And here's a review of the Line 6 Spider IV :

[video=youtube_share;U4Z4EfOiEn4]http://youtu.be/U4Z4EfOiEn4[/video]


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

Spread some reputation??? what do u mean?? what the fuck is that?? LOL.....oh yeah I'll be posting it as soon as I get it ...I'm so freakin excited.

I like the line 6 spider, LOL...thanks Doobie


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

zibra said:


> Called the guitar center and the guitar is waiting for me to be picked up LOL But they dont have the fender super champ, the guy said he would recommend fender mustang II or lion 6 spider 4. Should I get the mustang ii or wait for the super champ XD, LOL


In my opinion you should totally go for the super champ. It's worth the wait. Check youtube videos on each one. I think the big thing is that both those are solid state amps. Those are the electronic amps that are more modern, great for metal and all sorts of crazy sounds. Good for plain distortion as well... I don't mean to knock them. But tube amps are just the best.

If you look at who uses what to record albums EVERYONE uses tube amps to record becasue they are warm and have a fat sound. MMMMMMMMM, it's like home made food.

Do yourself a favor and wait for the super champ. Damn tube amps are sexy. Especially for clean sounds like blues and jazz.

I'm listening to the pros/ cons for tube vs. solid state: the negative of the tube amps are that they are more expensive, they are heavier, you need to replace tubes every once in a while. The pros are that they sound better, lol. Way better imo.

Lastly, there is no way you need a 75w amp. That's what the spider 4 is. That's jsut too much power for you to play around with. More of a gig amp.


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> In my opinion you should totally go for the super champ. It's worth the wait. Check youtube videos on each one. I think the big thing is that both those are solid state amps. Those are the electronic amps that are more modern, great for metal and all sorts of crazy sounds. Good for plain distortion as well... I don't mean to knock them. But tube amps are just the best.
> 
> If you look at who uses what to record albums EVERYONE uses tube amps to record becasue they are warm and have a fat sound. MMMMMMMMM, it's like home made food.
> 
> ...


Thanks man great info. I found another store that has the champ. Thanks a million guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

This is why I like the Super Champ. Makes these noises... haha if you are good enough to play them.

[youtube]m49tts6rx7A[/youtube]

[youtube]u3_Iq1rBANU[/youtube]

[youtube]FltpILC9Dgg[/youtube]


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> This is why I like the Super Champ. Makes these noises... haha if you are good enough to play them.
> 
> [youtube]m49tts6rx7A[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Is this a 15W amp? cuz the guy that I just talked to he said it's 15W. Ok guys gotta go pick up my toys now. I'll be back...Thanks a million again


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep. It's 15w and quite powerful 15w. You'd be surprised. Not the same as a 15w solid state. Probably more like a 35w solid state. They don't equate in volume. The difference in a 100w solid state and a 100w tube amp is incredible. When turned up you can feel the sound on the little 15 watter.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2012)

zibra said:


> Spread some reputation??? what do u mean?? what the fuck is that?? LOL.....oh yeah I'll be posting it as soon as I get it ...I'm so freakin excited.
> 
> I like the line 6 spider, LOL...thanks Doobie


The +rep would have been for going for it.
I talk with lots of non-musicians who think they could never do it, even though it's always been a dream of theirs.
All it takes is to pick up the instrument, and play your first note.
From there, a whole new world opens up for you, and then it's just a matter of being stubborn & persistent as you train your arms & fingers to do new things and to do what you want them to do.
So, +rep for going for it!


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Super Lemon Haze. 42 Days into flowering. Starting to get very chunky lol, I like my woman with a bit of meat hehe
The bud on the left looks a bit like Tangerine Dream lol













Here's some Nova y Jory

[video=youtube;LAOJRWi-clk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAOJRWi-clk[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanx heaps all you guys, gotta have nice herb to start the new year ey!!


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

I got my guitar


----------



## cheese420 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know this is a dumb ? but how do u give rep.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 1, 2012)

Click the star next to where it says journa this post


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

cheese420 said:


> I know this is a dumb ? but how do u give rep.


next to journel this post is a 6 point star-that is the reputation-make sure you click approve and add positive comments


cof


----------



## cheese420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did u cure that after u dryed it? or did u just let it dry out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

congrats zibra.

i am sitting in the grow bedroom staring into the bloomer closet, thinking i could cut a hole in the closet door for a small window unit a/c and continue growing in there with the 600 and all the cfls. sheet up a small frame around the outside of the closet. that will be over 400 in cfl actual wattage and another 600 with the hps. i know i am stoned but that will be 1000 in a 50x50 bedroom closet. oh yeah. i think that will work much better space wise then a tent right now. 

also trying to figure how many of those KC Brasil girls i need to be raising now to set out in a few months. they look like they could reach an elbo each. what in the world would i do with that much dope 

in the meantime, next up to be chopped and smoked in a few weeks are these two little runt girls. i trimmed a couple of branches on the outdoor girl while she was flowering and cloned them. i didn't think they would grow but they did and here they are, poor little things were grown under cfls but it is a dank, cheesy smoke, their mother was anyway, so i'm glad i grabbed her genetics. thank you bagseed Gods 

View attachment 1968193View attachment 1968196

anyone see the barrett aution? see that brett micheals '69 camaro go for $200,000? wow


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice Kush COF

Ive been wanting to try growing Super Lemon Haze i like the high and taste.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

cheese420 said:


> I know this is a dumb ? but how do u give rep.


Also be advised that until you have a certain post count you are giving "gray rep" ... no rep points awarded. Is this a reason not to award +rep? Emphatically no imo. I cherish my gray rep ... it might not count toward my Salad Bar, but it's a 
clear indication that I've helped a newcomer in a way that matters. cn


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 1, 2012)

Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


let me be the first, congratulations sir, have a cigar


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


congratulations!...and he only weighed 7 lbs after his circumcision?


sunny
my grow area is a 5x9 closet that I divided in half-5x4 1/2...one half is veg (400 mh and 4-4' T-5's) and the other half is bloom (2-600's)


cof


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> sunny
> my grow area is a 5x9 closet that I divided in half-5x4 1/2...one half is veg (400 mh and 4-4' T-5's) and the other half is bloom (2-600's)
> 
> 
> cof


WWOW!!! i aspire  some day, some day i too will be able to share our bud pron LOL the mrs says "whatcha doing in there?" "looking at pron?" hehe i say yeeeeeeesssssssssss


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


Congrats brother, nice way to start off the new year!


----------



## zibra (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's my new guitar...it sounds very nice!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


Congratulations.That sounds like a healthy boy.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 1, 2012)

*2012 prOn...

Coffee Can DWC Grow Sour OG Flowering Day 55

*View attachment 1968380View attachment 1968381

Peace

BKB


----------



## Qwisty (Jan 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the club Qwisty. Can you post a pic or two of your grow here. It would probably entice more peeps to check the journal.


Sure thing, here are some pics of my Blue Mystic at 2 weeks since germination. I nute burned them a little in the first week, but I've got the nutrient strength figured out now. I'm running a sealed room with an air cooled 600 watt light, Co2 enrichment with an adjacent lung room that houses the A/C. I also have a humidifier/De-humidifier to keep the humidity levels in check.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2012)

zibra said:


> Here's my new guitar...it sounds very nice!!


Suh-wheat!!!
Very nice!
Congrats!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had to replace the glass in my hood, because my tallest girl looked like she way way dry, but was actually heat stroke. I am gonna get a 2 to 1 vent adapter I think to run both areas on one 8" exhaust fan. That mom area is like 85* and thats with 3 fans circulating air, I can prolly remove one now that it will have an actual exhaust. I figured the open top and having the front always mostly open would be good enough, but I was wrong.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats BC, now thats starting off the new year right!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow everything looks so pretty!!!!!! but You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Check out this tasty random Jamaican bud I'm about to blaze up, just picked up a 1/4. Sweet, piney odor, and sparkly like Edward Cullen in the daylight lol







Here is a tune to blaze to...

[video=youtube;W4O2G9hkSmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4O2G9hkSmU[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


 That is so awesome bill. He was packing on a little extra weight in the last couple of weeks it sounds like. Big congratulations to you and Momma and the rest of the family. What a party he's gonna have every year.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 1, 2012)

ill blaze one to that socal, and that does look tastey


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 2, 2012)

[youtube]0Vemm9YWqgk&feature[/youtube] whatch this everybody should enjoy it, funny as hell and a good jam.


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 2, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> whatch this everybody should enjoy it, funny as hell and a good jam.


I swear Devin the Dude looks like a black Marc Emery lol


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL and the part when he's on the decks and keeps tryin to get a hit on one of those joints going around, reminds me of that part in cheech and chong up in smoke, where that chick is hitting on chong at the party, and all he is interested in is the joint going around but she's in his way hehe


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 2, 2012)

[youtube]Gaux15ClJSc[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Shit!!! A new baby AND a new guitar! It's just too much excitement today. Congrats BC!

And you too Zibra. Here's a couple links:

http://billmaudio.com/wp/?page_id=245

http://support.fender.com/manuals/guitar_amplifiers/Super_Champ_XD_manual.pdf


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

That is bloody great news, you must have kept feeding to the end....no flush right?

CONGRATULATIONS......AND SALUTATIONS.......ladedadedadedadedadeda..



billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Love me some Devin the dude.......loved the ODD even more. Rap a lot rocks,
[youtube]eFvmipruAeA[/youtube]


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's some updated bud porn day 49 of flower. This is my Double Dream. Hope everyone had a wonderful new year. I know I did partied my ass off spoked a ton of blunts & went to da Raiders Game today. Yeah I kow they lost but its all good I'm happy game was great lucking on positive for 2012. Just lost my job on Fri so have to step my game up. Stay Litt!!


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your job, you sound quite positive about things though which is always good. All the best to you for 2012!!!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Sorry to hear about your job, you sound quite positive about things though which is always good. All the best to you for 2012!!!!


Thanks Bro you too think positive and things change, always something better out there just step my game up in other things plan on making this a year to remember.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2012)

Bill, congrats to the wifey and you. We'll just dismiss whatever you say over the next several months, we all know you will be sleep deprived and out of your head.

January second already, where has the time gone? Over eight hundred pages so far in two years, think we can get the page count up to 1500 by the end of this year? I'm happy to report my ak47 x white widow bean has finally decided to see the light of...a t-5. I was ready to stick another bean in between paper towels this morning but instead when I got home there she was poking her beautiful little head out for the world to see.

Put some different cities on my weather app to see what kind of weather some of my brothers around the globe are encountering.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

My App says, Amsterdam, partly Sunny....how positive can you be, as apposed to mostly cloudy (which is more like it, lol). I am glad my app is looking on the bright side of things. The glass is always half full.


----------



## zibra (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


AHHHHH man CONGRATS that's beautiful...I got a little 3 month old boy myself, AND 3 yr girl AND 16 yr old boy AND 18 yr old boy LOL....I've been busy LOL...enjoy and congrats again.


----------



## zibra (Jan 2, 2012)

I just wanted to thank JIG & DOOBIE for helping and inspiring me to take the first step towards a dream of mine that for many many years of wanting to learn to play an instrument. I was one of the many teenagers back in the days that used to stand in front of a rock band and start playing with my imaginary guitar . YUP YUP YUP.... anyone remembers STARWOOD in HOLLYWOOD? I was the dude jumping up and down with my rod stewart pants and hairdo. ...by the way price of gas was only 75 cents.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> My App says, Amsterdam, partly Sunny....how positive can you be, as apposed to mostly cloudy (which is more like it, lol). I am glad my app is looking on the bright side of things. The glass is always half full.


Here's your standard weather map of the region:


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

hahaha, that's totally accurate Doobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2012)

Like back in Alaska.
Odd places to live when you hold a globe in your hand and actually look at where these places are.
Who decided they were such swell places to settle in, and how bad was it where they came from to make it seem like a panacea? 

Like the friggin' turnip!
Who first yanked one out of the dirt, or picked one off the ground and tasted it and somehow enjoyed it enough to figure out how to eat it?
(my condolences to all turnip lovers out there: I meant no disrespect to your revered, yet revolting, comestible).
I bet it was done on a dare.

Went something like:

_Hey, Gronk, check out this funky cone-like root-thing hanging off this plant! 
Some reindeer was scrubbing the tundra with it's ungulated hooves looking for lichen and it accidentally dug this thing up.
It took a bite of it and threw up ALL over the place! 
It was freakin' EPIC! 
Like that time on "The Clan Guy" when Peterock, Stewrock, Chris Rock and Brrrrian the wolf drank that Ipecac to see who'd get the last piece of stegasaurusberry pie after dinner and they couldn't stop projectile vomiting for like 3 solid notches on the sundial!?
Yeah.
It was like that. 
Look at it! it's pale white & a funky purple, and scaly and hard as a rock, and smells kind of rotten. 
Taste it!_

*Gronk no like! 
Smell BAD!*

_Oh, poor baby... what's the matter, is wittle Gwonky too much of a fancy-mouth to try something new? 
Too much of a sabertooth cub: eyes still closed and unable to walk yet, wet nursing mama's teats for all they're worth? 
Come on! 
Try it out!_

_*Okay. Give to Gronk. Me try it....
*nibble, nibble*
*__*...Mmmmm! 
Not shabby! 
Gronk think it has potential! 
What you call it?*_

It looks like a "Turnip" to me. What do you think?

_*Tur.
Nip.
Tur-nip.
Turnip.
Turnip!
Gronk like it!
Tur-nip!
Tur-nip!
Tur-nip!
Turnip!
...*_


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha.....always love your little narrations of your stories....LOL


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id like to report my best New Years's ever, and welcome my little boy Jordan Matthew to the world. Born this morning at 945, 8 lbs 11 oz


Grats BC99, your life just changed forever. Every day is awesome with kids, even when the day sucks, kids are better than any herb you ever smoked. Sometimes they are little shit heads, but others (like right now watching my son imitate Max and Ruby on Nickelodeon) are just precious, and make you feel so elated you might as well be high...

Congrats again.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning 6'ers!

[video=youtube_share;muPROhK9sCE]http://youtu.be/muPROhK9sCE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I didn't do anything awesome like buy a guitar kit, or have a baby...
...but I did do this...


_*"What I Did Over X-mas Vacation"*_
_by DoobieBrother_

_*Smoked a bunch of these:*_






















_*And grew some of these:*_



























*JDB Romulan* (_*just to show the actual color when away from the Blessed Warmth of the Almighty 600_):


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome brother Doob. Look like happy wittle campers! lol. More than can be said for my lot of YIN's, looking like a bunch of strung out meth addicts, lol.

Onto some stanky, my OG kush from bag seed....whatever people class that as, it was out of a bag, so i say bagseed, others can say what they want.






Peace, DST


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 2, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> [youtube]0Vemm9YWqgk&feature[/youtube] whatch this everybody should enjoy it, funny as hell and a good jam.


lol Devin the dude is the shit ive never heard that song though i like it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> My App says, Amsterdam, partly Sunny....how positive can you be, as apposed to mostly cloudy (which is more like it, lol). I am glad my app is looking on the bright side of things. The glass is always half full.


i see you are using the iOptimist app brother


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

I call it Bagseed and thats a nice one!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2012)

I call it bagseed as well, but usually mine are garbage


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Afternoon Folks!! Lots of frosty goodness flowing as usual.

So I'm in my tent last night pokin around and I notice 7-10 plants have shot out some Hermy Nuts all of a sudden. None that I can see have fully opened up YET but i'm sure they have in places I cant see. I was planning on going to 10 weeks(thursday will be 9 weeks) but now I think it's time to chop and move on to the next. 

What would you do?


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello fellow 600 watters! Been a long time o im flying in to say happy new year and have many successful harvests!


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Good Afternoon Folks!! Lots of frosty goodness flowing as usual.
> 
> So I'm in my tent last night pokin around and I notice 7-10 plants have shot out some Hermy Nuts all of a sudden. None that I can see have fully opened up YET but i'm sure they have in places I cant see. I was planning on going to 10 weeks(thursday will be 9 weeks) but now I think it's time to chop and move on to the next.
> 
> What would you do?


id let em go,and just give'em a lite mist,here and their,it will not make seed that fast.

but after this grow/crop,i would clean the hell out of that room.IMO


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 2, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Good Afternoon Folks!! Lots of frosty goodness flowing as usual.
> 
> So I'm in my tent last night pokin around and I notice 7-10 plants have shot out some Hermy Nuts all of a sudden. None that I can see have fully opened up YET but i'm sure they have in places I cant see. I was planning on going to 10 weeks(thursday will be 9 weeks) but now I think it's time to chop and move on to the next.
> 
> What would you do?


I am totally not going to "like" your post. I would chop chop chop... either chop out the hermies, or chop em all if its gonna be an issue :I know you are stacked: ... man that blows... get out your clippers, saws, scissors, etc... you're in for a fun couple days :from what i remember of your last pictures:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Good Afternoon Folks!! Lots of frosty goodness flowing as usual.
> 
> So I'm in my tent last night pokin around and I notice 7-10 plants have shot out some Hermy Nuts all of a sudden. None that I can see have fully opened up YET but i'm sure they have in places I cant see. I was planning on going to 10 weeks(thursday will be 9 weeks) but now I think it's time to chop and move on to the next.
> 
> What would you do?


geez that sux, i'm no pro but i would probably chop as well, i know you don't want pollen all thru your tent


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, I did give em a mist last night in the hopes of keeping the pollination to a Minimum. F it!! I'm getting out the scissors and moving on.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Good Afternoon Folks!! Lots of frosty goodness flowing as usual.
> 
> So I'm in my tent last night pokin around and I notice 7-10 plants have shot out some Hermy Nuts all of a sudden. None that I can see have fully opened up YET but i'm sure they have in places I cant see. I was planning on going to 10 weeks(thursday will be 9 weeks) but now I think it's time to chop and move on to the next.
> 
> What would you do?


some plants throw nanners about that time and I just pluck the nanners and they usually don't re-appear. If they do then I harvest.


Have you checked for a light leak?

 
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i see you are using the iOptimist app brother


Haha, sure am bru, was cycling back from the post office today in the Partly Sunny weather, meanwhile hailstones are coming down, lol. It was partly sunny though!!!lol.



bekindbud said:


> I call it Bagseed and thats a nice one!!!!





bassman999 said:


> I call it bagseed as well, but usually mine are garbage


See that's what I thought, But Captn Sticky Fingers who is obviously an OG from Cali said that bagseed is only bagseed if it comes from weed you don't know the origin of, or the name or whatever. That thread got closed because of the argument which was quite annoying. But to me, if a bag of weed has got a seed in it, it's a seed out of a bag, or bagseed, lol. Who fukkin cares, haha.



wormdrive66 said:


> Good Afternoon Folks!! Lots of frosty goodness flowing as usual.
> 
> So I'm in my tent last night pokin around and I notice 7-10 plants have shot out some Hermy Nuts all of a sudden. None that I can see have fully opened up YET but i'm sure they have in places I cant see. I was planning on going to 10 weeks(thursday will be 9 weeks) but now I think it's time to chop and move on to the next.
> 
> What would you do?


Are you growing Casey Jones Worm? If so I would chop them immediately if you are over 8 weeks. In my experience they have a tendency to produce nanners after this period and although you will not have seeds, you will have annoying little half seeds as the plant is quite a vigourous grower. I chop mine at 8 weeks regardless now as they seem to do it every time.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 2, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> some plants throw nanners about that time and I just pluck the nanners and they usually don't re-appear. If they do then I harvest.
> 
> 
> Have you checked for a light leak?
> ...


I broke my rules a few times and opened the tent to retrieve my water jug and some tools. My own fault


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think that would have caused them to herm, christ I am in my cab farting around at all hours, lol. In fact I just left one of my DOG trays out and had to open the cab up to put them back on the top shelf (the lights had already been out an hour), which meant shifting one of the other DOG's outside the cab into the light and all sorts of nonsense....so I would say genetics, not growers fault. Unless you are a real slow mover Worm and it takes you like an hour to retrieve your jug, lol......


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Haha, sure am bru, was cycling back from the post office today in the Partly Sunny weather, meanwhile hailstones are coming down, lol. It was partly sunny though!!!lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it's the Casey.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Genetics genetics genetics....


wormdrive66 said:


> Yea it's the Casey.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't think that would have caused them to herm, christ I am in my cab farting around at all hours, lol. In fact I just left one of my DOG trays out and had to open the cab up to put them back on the top shelf (the lights had already been out an hour), which meant shifting one of the other DOG's outside the cab into the light and all sorts of nonsense....so I would say genetics, not growers fault. Unless you are a real slow mover Worm and it takes you like an hour to retrieve your jug, lol......


Must be the Thai that is so unstable? 

Thanks again Everyone, time to get Crackin.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say more like the Sour Diesel, another chemdawg bagseed offsrping.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

where can i get a good chemdawg? i'm kinda hestitant on the whole seed buying thing after the exodus cheese rip offs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Awesome brother Doob. Look like happy wittle campers! lol. More than can be said for my lot of YIN's, looking like a bunch of strung out meth addicts, lol.
> 
> Onto some stanky, my OG kush from bag seed....whatever people class that as, it was out of a bag, so i say bagseed, others can say what they want.
> 
> ...



Thanks, D 

I noticed that they were getting sleepy about the time I took my pics.
I started taking the pics with the JDB Romulan (last image in the line up was taken first, and was 1 hour before lights-out, and all plants were perky and groovy).
By the time I got things better organized for the group pics (30-mins), they started to droop like I was abusing them.
So, no child abuse is going on, just a bunch of kids wore out from another 18-hour day of frollicking care-free under the big & bright 600.
The next watering will be with full-strength nutes for the first time, so they should get a bit darker in color. 
Especially the fast growing C4/Casey plants. They seem to be very N-hungry.

I just noticed that I'm burning some C4/Casey right now.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2012)

DST, the difference between the way your country and my country looks at things are entirely different. My app says partly cloudy for amsterdam. It does nothing in my mind to dispel the idea of how america thinks, right to the negative, to the partly cloudy instead of the partly sunny. I certainly can't change other peoples' minds as to how they look at things, half empty or half full, however, I absolutely don't have to join in on looking at things in a negative light.

Doob, you are a trip, a real wordsmith, I too enjoy reading your ramblings. Wanted to ask, is it me or do your plants look like they are either going to sleep for the night or just waking? They seem, not wilted, more asleep.

Edit. I just read your answer so never mind. I notice the indica heavy strains tend to droop more than a sativa when shutting down for the night.

I only run my veg lights for sixteen hours a day and if it's worth anything, I think light leaks are overplayed. I go into my room plenty after lights out cause I forgot something or other. I have yet to have a plant hermie on me. Why does the moon not cause hermies? There's three days a month if the weather is clear it's pretty darn bright out due to the full moon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm an Optimistic Pessimist: The glass is half full, and we're all doomed.



And the little ones are just sleepy. 
I have them on an 18/6 schedule for vegging, and it seems to be all they want.
I just peeked in on them, and the all look like actual plants right now, with leaves pointing up to the light & everything, thankfully. 
I have two I need to transplant from party cups to the bigger pots after I feed the cats.
But have to mix up some soil & perlite.
But going to eat something after I feed the cats, too. So a little later this evening.
It's almost looking like a garden again!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 2, 2012)

I hear ya' doob. My flower room went from looking naked a couple/few weeks ago to now being jammed. The og18 clones I put under the six hundreds last week were six inches tall, they've grown eight inches in seven days. I need to do some rearranging tomorrow. I'm also hoping the seven week colombian gold sample I took a few days ago is dry enough for breakfast. Nothing like a good sativa smoke with that first cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 2, 2012)

Jim Jones was one of them too!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

Whats up Sixerz? Hope all are enjoying their 2012!!! Here is my Coffee Can Grow Entry for the Coffee Contest. 

*Sour OG Flowering Day 56
*
View attachment 1970021

Peace

BKB


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 2, 2012)

*JDB Romulan* (_*just to show the actual color when away from the Blessed Warmth of the Almighty 600_):








Ohh your in for a treat Doob. Im not up on things lately so i dont know if youve made it to a harvest yet with this strain. My jdb's where freaking massive. I had one that stood nealrly 14ft tall and 6ft around in this years outdoor harvest and she put out nearly 3 pounds of fire  

I did take some clones from the big momma and got em in the cave right nizzzow haha. We will have to compare notes  I may have a pic somwhere of her let me see  peace 1BMM


----------



## geekmike (Jan 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> where can i get a good chemdawg? i'm kinda hestitant on the whole seed buying thing after the exodus cheese rip offs.


I think you are going to have to get over that... where did you order the EC from? I'm growing it now, got mine from Sea of Seeds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2012)

1badmasonman said:


> *JDB Romulan* (_*just to show the actual color when away from the Blessed Warmth of the Almighty 600_):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My last two Rom's were males, so they were culled.
This run, however, any males will be allowed to live so I can harvest pollen for later use.
I can hardly even imagine what a 14ft. tall cannabis TREE looks like in person! 
Blows my mind!

_**edit: the JDB Romluan was sown 31 days before the pic was taken.*_


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a single plant, the one touching the fan, that has sticky sappy honey type shit coated leaves. 
What the hell is it!!
I have never seen that type of shit b4, wiped it off, and a week later it is back, this is in a tent so what could possibly get on it?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I think you are going to have to get over that... where did you order the EC from? I'm growing it now, got mine from Sea of Seeds.


sea of seeds my friend. i am very pleased with the KCxBrasil freebie however. i'm over it, i'm new to the strain game and don't really know what breeder to trust. i know you guys know your schnit so i thought i would ask. we just smoked "weed" back in the day LOL if we were lucky we would get some Myakka Gold from the neighbor once in a while


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...I'm switching to 12/12 next watering!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...I'm switching to 12/12 next watering!


Let the fun begin.....


----------



## geekmike (Jan 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> sea of seeds my friend. i am very pleased with the KCxBrasil freebie however. i'm over it, i'm new to the strain game and don't really know what breeder to trust. i know you guys know your schnit so i thought i would ask. we just smoked "weed" back in the day LOL if we were lucky we would get some Myakka Gold from the neighbor once in a while


That's crazy, I got all my seeds in less than a week. No problems so far. 

I think I have the Brazil in my lineup too. Got 5 free ones from SOS.


Here's that cheese @ ~30days from seed


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope so. They've gotten plenty of TLC & food. They (the buds) better be huge. <---wishful thinking lol


----------



## geekmike (Jan 2, 2012)

Chemdawg:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-seeds-chemdog-feminized/prod_797.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> sea of seeds my friend. i am very pleased with the KCxBrasil freebie however. i'm over it, i'm new to the strain game and don't really know what breeder to trust. i know you guys know your schnit so i thought i would ask. we just smoked "weed" back in the day LOL if we were lucky we would get some Myakka Gold from the neighbor once in a while


Are you looking for a straight chemdawg, or something with chem in it?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Are you looking for a straight chemdawg, or something with chem in it?


i'm thinkn straight chemdawg. you know the mrs seriously wants to kick the pain dr habit. i think this should do the job herbally.

@geekmike-yeah buddy, they got here fine, only one is living out of the three i vegged. no root system at all, puny, blah. the one that made it looks like ex cheese i suppose, it's getting better. it was the general consensus that what i got wasn't ex cheese but oh well that's life. that brasil is a grower geek, i am planning to put out a brasilian hedge row in a few weeks, vegging the girls now so i have monsters


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Chemdawg:
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-seeds-chemdog-feminized/prod_797.html


hmmm that looks good mike, thanks


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah they all look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the chemdawg always sounds good!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont see how Greenhouse has a legitimate Chemdawg... If you are looking for something for pain, you should take a look at some of these newer strains with extremely high CBD content.

http://projectcbd.org/Availability.html#Marketing


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay nice post BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Every time I see Mr. West post something, and see his username to the left, this song pops into my head, lol. The Bernie Mac part 

[video=youtube;U8oW30jeVQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8oW30jeVQw[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

hahahaha that's great!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2012)

Morning 600, chopping today again, some Livers me thinks. Put some Sour Cherry's into flower, please check out Hemlock thread for some great examples of some young Sour Cherry's. He is doing some nice work for Breeders Boutique. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328449-heavy-frutie-duty-nuken-jtr-28.html

Peace, DST


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2012)

I've spoken to Hemlock, might have to look him up again he's only an hour or so from me.

Winter has finally arrived in florida, at least for a few days anyway. It's in the thirties with almost twenty five mile an hour winds making it feel like the upper twenties and getting colder for tomorrow. It's a warm snuggly eighty degrees in the tent. Don't want the younguns to get cold, they are only a couple of days old.

The freebies I got when I ordered my bag of ExHale, I'm using one of those green pad minis in my humidity dome. The ak47 x white widow just popped yesterday morning and is already starting to outgrow the green poison which is a few days older. I've never grown either strain so I don't know about the vigor of either plant.

So if anyone needs any supplies from the internet check out roguehydro, good prices, really fast shipping and Charles is very helpful if you need to email the company. Don't forget to mention my name if you purchase something. I'm eyeballing a heat mat for germing and a hanging rack for drying. My birthday is coming around again and my honey told me to make a list of things I want and the website where they can be purchased. What a gal, she got me a new pair of golf shoes for christmas when I told her I wanted nothing and now she wants to get me some stuff for my hobby. You gotta' love a woman who supports our hobby.

Edit. I'm off to watch morning joe, gotta get my politics fix for the morning. Iowa tonight, should be interesting.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

happy new year peeps...........heres some pics of the 12-12 from seed plants ive done using my 600..............


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow wonderful pics man!!!!!! Great job!!!!! you rock  I love the one that looks just like a Christmas tree too hehehehehe and I am gonna give this 12-12 thing a go soon hahahaha, just experiment lol you know, hehehehe just did an update of my seeds yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried cloning for the first time yesterday. I cut 2 clippings. One is draped over the cup (dead) & the other isn't looking to hot either. Wish me luck!


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> I tried cloning for the first time yesterday. I cut 2 clippings. One is draped over the cup (dead) & the other isn't looking to hot either. Wish me luck!


are they just in the cup?,or under a dome?
did you mist them?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a thought/question. I have some fertilizers Alaska brand. One if for vegging 5-1-1 and one for flowering 0-10-10. My tap water is right around eight on the ph scale. Adding fifteen ml to a gallon of water it brings it down to four on the ph scale no matter if it's the bloom or grow fertilizer. I have some feed tea brewing for the girls. Worm poop and cow manure, two tablespoons of grow quano 10-4-1 and four tablespoons of bloom guano 1-10-1 and some mycorrhizae. I just ph'd the brew and it's right at seven and I calibrated my ph meter last night. I'm thinking of adding some of the alaska bloom nutes to the quano tea for two reasons. First it has a much higher amount of K in it compared to the quano and secondly to use it as a ph down instead of acid ph down. Thoughts?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> I tried cloning for the first time yesterday. I cut 2 clippings. One is draped over the cup (dead) & the other isn't looking to hot either. Wish me luck!


Did you use gel or mix it yourself????? and yeah dome or no dome????


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

genuity said:


> are they just in the cup?,or under a dome?
> did you mist them?


In cups then I placed them in a plastic tub to retain moisture. I've been misting every couple of hours. Any recommendations on how to make a home made dome? I know it's not rocket science, I just want to hear some ideas. I love this club!!! I wish we had a union hall or something like that. We should get together like the Free Masons or Lions Int, Rotary club. I thing that's the bag talking lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahaha I don't have any experiance with those products so I am useless here!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2012)

So this is really strange for florida. At five thirty this morning it was forty two. The sun is up and it's now thirty nine. Do you know how hard it is to find a pair of long johns in a store in flordia?


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha I don't have any experiance with those products so I am useless here!!!!!


Never useless, you are great supporter!!!


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

oh, no gel. All I could find around here was powder.


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2012)

powder works fine,if you need a dome,just put a sandwich bag over the cup,mist one time,do not put clones by direct light.
that should help you out.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 3, 2012)

Cali, I'm no expert on cloning by any means but this is what I do. I have a glass of ph'd water ready before I take a cutting. As soon as I snip it it's into the glass of water. You don't want air getting into the stem if you can help it. The water that I ph'd I'm going to use to water the clones after I put them in party cups. After I've taken the cuttings I want and they are all in water I get my soil ready. For soil I use about a fifty/fifty mixture of soil that I've amended and then fifty percent seed starter. I use a wooden skewer to make a hole in the dirt. I use root powder, I have gel but I like the powder better. I get some powder and sprinkle it onto a piece of paper, I never dip my cuttings into the jar of powder. I then start taking my cuttings removing any leaves at nodes and make my final forty five degree cut where I want it and immediately dip that cut in root powder and then take the cutting and roll it around in the root powder to cover the bottom inch or three of the stem and right into the party cup. I then trim the leaves back until I have the clone looking like I want it. To the ph'd water I add a little maxicrop and 0-2-0 to help rooting and water the clone. I went to walmart and bought a tub with opaque plastic. I took the lid off and used the tub part as a dome. If you have a tub like container you can always put your plants in it and use saran wrap as a top. Remember clones don't need a lot of light, you're trying to grow roots not leaves. As far as spraying, I try not to overspray, it will cause your plant to rot. Instead I spray the clones once in the morning and once at night before lights out. To keep it moist I spray the lid and sides of my propagation dome.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahaha there ya go he just broke it down for ya!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Never useless, you are great supporter!!!


Awwwww thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> I have a thought/question. I have some fertilizers Alaska brand. One if for vegging 5-1-1 and one for flowering 0-10-10. My tap water is right around eight on the ph scale. Adding fifteen ml to a gallon of water it brings it down to four on the ph scale no matter if it's the bloom or grow fertilizer. I have some feed tea brewing for the girls. Worm poop and cow manure, two tablespoons of grow quano 10-4-1 and four tablespoons of bloom guano 1-10-1 and some mycorrhizae. I just ph'd the brew and it's right at seven and I calibrated my ph meter last night. I'm thinking of adding some of the alaska bloom nutes to the quano tea for two reasons. First it has a much higher amount of K in it compared to the quano and secondly to use it as a ph down instead of acid ph down. Thoughts?


what are you trying to get the ph down to?
and what ppm are you shooting for?,if you do the ppm thing.
are the plants in bloom,or still veg?


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks Heads up, awesome break down. Same to u gen. OK, next I'm going to do a few more clippings. My fav. is my oldest plant, She grew big & fast. Thing is I took 2 clippings from her last night. Can I take a couple more? she's right under 5' tall & looks healthy & thick. Here are some pics of it.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

that last pic is a snapshot of the inside of the plant.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay!!!!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the likes. So do you guys think I can clip two more?


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> thanks for the likes. So do you guys think I can clip two more?


yea,you can do two more,plant looks good to.


----------



## zibra (Jan 3, 2012)

Calidadd here's an excellent article about cloning. I followed those steps 6 months ago and I had 100% success. Good luck

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/cuttings.php


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you BC, looks like that's the stuff right there


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

For Sure


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Zibra, I'll look into it right now. Here's a pic of the stem. It's nice & skunky.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2012)

sunny

My favorite is extrema, which is chemdog/herijuana and is available from sannie
http://www.sanniesshop.com/extrema-feminized-cannabis-seeds-en.html

*Extrema feminized*






















CODE: SSFex
[HR][/HR]Price: $38.88

In stockPackage:

5 seeds
10 seeds (+$32.40)
20 seeds (+$90.71)
Quantity:

Reward points: points

Add to wish listAdd to compare list

Description
Send to friend
Reviews
Features
_(ChemD X Herijuana)
_
After a few years of selling the well known herijuana we got lots of feedback about the medical quality's from this plant. Very powerful stoned to the bone cannabis which is very suitable as a pain killer or just to get real stoned.
The ChemD is a cross which stand out in taste and potency, a overwhelming skunky / diesel smell which stays for a while to torture you. She gives a extreme stoned/high which will stay for a long time.









This two extremes on each other will give heavy indica dominant plants with a average flowering time from around the 8-9 weeks, harvest is OK for a indica like this but when the space is filled up good this indica can surprise lots of indica growers.
Extrema has 2 extreme parents and as expected this plants will give fireworks for growers that are hooked on strong indica's. The ChemD will enhance the taste of the herijuana in a very positive way, a strong odor and taste in combination with its strong medical properties this cross will be very popular.The extrema can grow quite big for a inica which means you need less plants on m2, 9-16 Lady's will do the job.
Bred by sannie en knutsel

*Product Information*
 Type:
Indica dominant type
Flowering time
8-9 weeks
Harvest:
Up to 500 gram/m2(indoor)
taste:
A powerful diesel/skunk smell/taste
Effect:
Extreme stoned
Flowers:
Dense buds covered in trichomes
THC:
Percentage up to 23%



I've been raising this strain for a couple of years and she is the most requested and has excellant medical qualities.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2012)

Well this is the best pics i could pull out of my ass of the jdbr girls. These where still in early veg in mid july and most added on another 3-4 ft in height and gerth. I have another memory card with all the harvest pics somewhere. When i find it ill show off a few. I dont recall showing off any of our plants right at harvest as i was a paranoid wreck for many reasons lol. This hobby is highly frowned upon in my region and its fucking bullshit.  This season 2012, i plan on doing a better job of taking pics and documenting the grow as ive aquired a safe spot with about 250 acres of privacy with full permission to grow.  Cant wait!!!

So a little news on the cave grow. My buddy is coming over to help me hang the last sheets of plywood this fine morning. My lil yins are dying to get under som MH light. This round ive bought 2 1000 watt ballasts to run in my custom made super cooltube. Kinda excited to see how the 1000's do compared to the 600's . Ill be using the 600's for vegging and the 1000 for flower. A few pics this evening if i can find that damn memory card   1BMM


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 3, 2012)

update guys day 41!!!View attachment 1971047


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2012)

that's perfect cof, thanks


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 3, 2012)

shits and giggles, jus chillin, like a 600er do

[video=youtube_share;f1N1XyNuqLQ]http://youtu.be/f1N1XyNuqLQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2012)

1badmasonman said:


> Well this is the best pics i could pull out of my ass of the jdbr girls. These where still in early veg in mid july and most added on another 3-4 ft in height and gerth. I have another memory card with all the harvest pics somewhere. When i find it ill show off a few. I dont recall showing off any of our plants right at harvest as i was a paranoid wreck for many reasons lol. This hobby is highly frowned upon in my region and its fucking bullshit.  This season 2012, i plan on doing a better job of taking pics and documenting the grow as ive aquired a safe spot with about 250 acres of privacy with full permission to grow.  Cant wait!!!
> 
> So a little news on the cave grow. My buddy is coming over to help me hang the last sheets of plywood this fine morning. My lil yins are dying to get under som MH light. This round ive bought 2 1000 watt ballasts to run in my custom made super cooltube. Kinda excited to see how the 1000's do compared to the 600's . Ill be using the 600's for vegging and the 1000 for flower. A few pics this evening if i can find that damn memory card   1BMM


Those were amazing!
Always cool to see how different they look when grown outdoors.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2012)

wally nutter said:


> shits and giggles, jus chillin, like a 600er do
> 
> [video=youtube_share;f1N1XyNuqLQ]http://youtu.be/f1N1XyNuqLQ[/video]


_And with the face tracking webcam from Cyberdine on the market, the machines took their first tiny steps towards world domination...
_


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 3, 2012)

1bmm-YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

I put the glass back in my hood, and they big Larry OG got droopy again but not quite as bad. I used this fan......
http://www.onlinecomponents.com/EBMPAPST_6224NM.html?p=12101840
on the outlet with a 6" ducting attached and vented it into my living space.
She has perked back up now!! The light was hot as far as 2 feet under it, now gotta be like a foot or less to feel the heat at all. Just 200-250cfm is all I am pushing, and just .3A or about 36watts. I think I might use one on my tent instead of the 200 watt 8" active air


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok probly just me tripping but I have never had plants that start drooping before lights off they start drooping like hour befor lights off and perk up right when lights on I am used to plants starting ther lights off droop when lights go off


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have several strains that will go to sleep, a couple of hours before lights off


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think that fan has enough oomph for a 600 bassman, imo. or am I reading this wrong?


bassman999 said:


> I put the glass back in my hood, and they big Larry OG got droopy again but not quite as bad. I used this fan......
> http://www.onlinecomponents.com/EBMPAPST_6224NM.html?p=12101840
> on the outlet with a 6" ducting attached and vented it into my living space.
> She has perked back up now!! The light was hot as far as 2 feet under it, now gotta be like a foot or less to feel the heat at all. Just 200-250cfm is all I am pushing, and just .3A or about 36watts. I think I might use one on my tent instead of the 200 watt 8" active air


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I have several strains that will go to sleep, a couple of hours before lights off


Ok cool there purple kush oak stream cut don't think will do them ever again there just Ben problematic friend said could be unstable genetics and can cause the problems I've Ben having there not as rapid of a grower as I was told Athens leaves look burnt but haven't fed them anything but small amounts of tea


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't think that fan has enough oomph for a 600 bassman, imo. or am I reading this wrong?


It is a def improvement over no fan at all, and it is actually the 1000w that this fan is on. This is a room with an open (8 ft walls and 10ft ceiling) top and open door, so the area ventilates some on its own as well.

The temps were around 80*-85* away from the light to like 90-95 withing 2ft of the light. Now the temp is 75, and 80* by the light.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Ok probly just me tripping but I have never had plants that start drooping before lights off they start drooping like hour befor lights off and perk up right when lights on I am used to plants starting ther lights off droop when lights go off





billcollector99 said:


> I have several strains that will go to sleep, a couple of hours before lights off


My Larry Og will go to sleep at like 9-10 and lights go off at 11:30....lol

I thought she might be sick, except every morning she is happy and showing it


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My Larry Og will go to sleep at like 9-10 and lights go off at 11:30....lol


Guess we gots some lazy bitches always wantin to sleep


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol yeah I guess, but most of them seem to like the light all day. I notice in the morning they stretch upwards toward light and slowly leaves level off and then start to even droop by night. There may be a temperature variant involved as well, but I dont know for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

My Blue Dream clones are showing some poor branch spacing. I think they might be too far from the light??I have them on a table, but still 3-4 ft from light. Problem Is I have small med and large plants in one room with one light. I need to find a better way to manage them. I am thinking about running 2 400.s instead maybe, then I can lower one down to the youngsters..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2012)

i just got some blue dream last night, first time smoking it, good luck with your clones BC. i was thinking the same thing about height of the plants with my new light. i was just thinking of going vertical. i can hang it in the middle of the closet right? with cfls down below for the lower branches? are you horizontal BC?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, I think you mean Bassman, lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 3, 2012)

yes, yes i did LOL see it's the new blue dream hitting me already


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Berry Cougar ( She smells like berries and kush)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i just got some blue dream last night, first time smoking it, good luck with your clones BC. i was thinking the same thing about height of the plants with my new light. i was just thinking of going vertical. i can hang it in the middle of the closet right? with cfls down below for the lower branches? are you horizontal BC?


My clones of the BD are only 1-2 weeks old, but are almost 10" tall...lol with like 3 sets of leaves about 2 or so inches apart. They look retarded...lol I think I might cut the whole top off and see if it will help.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's pics of my Green Crack at 7 weeks flowering. This strain just loves the nutes especially Nitrogen. She was damn near this yellow before the first flush a few day's ago. The last time i fertilized her i didnt give as much Nitrogen and she yellowed up fast. This is my first time with this strain and i've heard its Sativa but i've read its Indica? Anybody shine some light on that? Im under the impression that she's mostly Sativa. I have another Crack in DWC in veg, curious how it grows in hydro. No more talk now for the pics....

Oh yeah she's in about 4 gallons of dirt, 2/3 Pro Mix BX and 1/3 Fox Farm Ocean Forest....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am sitting here waiting for a pkg. Fec Ex tracking says out for delivery. I know they usually deliver around 10:00 am. I look at the site again and it says



All shipment travel activity is displayed in local time for the location
 Date/Time
Activity
Location
Details

Jan 3, 2012 10:32 AM
Delivery exception

RANCHO CORDOVA, CA
Customer not available or business closed






Jan 3, 2012 8:11 AM
On FedEx vehicle for delivery
RANCHO CORDOVA, CA

Jan 3, 2012 8:05 AM
At local FedEx facility
RANCHO CORDOVA, CA

Dec 31, 2011 7:58 PM
At local FedEx facility
SACRAMENTO, CA

Dec 31, 2011 3:30 PM
At destination sort facility
SACRAMENTO, CA

Dec 31, 2011 1:30 PM
Departed FedEx location
OAKLAND, CA

Dec 31, 2011 10:26 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
OAKLAND, CA

Dec 30, 2011 7:12 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
SAN DIEGO, CA

Dec 30, 2011 4:42 PM
Picked up
SAN DIEGO, CA

Dec 30, 2011 3:38 PM
Shipment information sent to FedEx

I know they just skipped me and wanted to deliver tomorrow.That makes me mad......lol. They said he knocked and I didnt answer. I have 2 dogs and good ears of my own, plus I am right in front of the window. ​


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2012)

bassman

I had them pull that on me one time and I called and got a supervisor and told them that I too had been home all day with large, barking dogs and their driver had not been on my property-essentaily calling him a liar. Stated I was paying for a service and this wasn't it and stayed on them until they agreed to bring my package right out. Haven't had that problem since.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

They are supposed to come back at 3:30 2nite. Lady on the phone was snotty, like, "Well I tooooold you he will be coming back 2day"

I remember one time I had an expensive $1500 amplifier delivered. It said this side up and fragile huge writing all over it. I was waiting for him. I met him at the truck and he dropped it on its side off the back and I heard shit rattling in there. I about kicked that dudes ass!! I made him wait while I took pictures outside and inside the box and called them. We have a different driver now..........


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fed Ex update**

I talked to them a few times. I told them they had to deliver today. They said when. I told them before 2pm or after3:30 pm. They called back and said driver will call when he is coming, and it will be after 3:30. I told wofe to drop me off early then get my daughter. I got home at 3:01, and the guy just showed up at 3:04 and didnt ask for a signature. Man that pisses me off!! Ok I am dont ranting, but I will opt for UPS next time though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2012)

I've also had the "no-signature-asked-for-just-give-it-to-whomever-answers-the-door" deliveries from UPS when I did computer servicing. 
I always ordered a crapload of parts every week, and dreaded it when I'd find that the company I'd ordered from used UPS instead of FedEx.
Half the time I'd have to remind them about the signature, and they never ask for an ID to make sure (to be fair: FedEx doesn't ask for ID at the door either).
And like bassman, we're talking about $1000+ worth of delicate merchandise.
I've had them mothertruckers actually just LEAVE a box of computer parts at my doorstep in a residential apartment building! 
The dude rang the door bell, put the box down, and walked away! (I was home at the time, but he had no way of knowing this)
There was about $1700 worth of parts in the box!
Uggg.... I better fire up a bowl before I get mad


----------



## zibra (Jan 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The +rep would have been for going for it.
> I talk with lots of non-musicians who think they could never do it, even though it's always been a dream of theirs.
> All it takes is to pick up the instrument, and play your first note.
> From there, a whole new world opens up for you, and then it's just a matter of being stubborn & persistent as you train your arms & fingers to do new things and to do what you want them to do.
> So, +rep for going for it!


Hey Doob thanks man. I don't know how I missed your post hmmmm...maybe I was fucked up? but any how I hear u, I just needed a little push and an inspiration. I've been practicing and I've learned my 1st & 2nd notes last night  watching youtube how to play blues guitar. I'm just having problem with stretching my fingers the funny thing about it my fingers curl like a retard when I try to stretch em LOL but I'm having a blast man. I also got a key board for my 3 year old daughter and she loves it. We were jamming last night. but the wifey thinks I'm going though mid life crisis AGAIN Thanks again for everything I will report my progress soon


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys never outgrow toys, women cant understand this


----------



## zibra (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey jigfresh I don't remember if I thanked u too for your help with the guitar. SO THANK YOU


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hash bags made it here and so did wifes bday present...Today is a good day after all. Tomorrow comes dry ice and lots of hash/keif what ever it is....just gotta look up how to do it. I would guess use the smallest number then keep going up higher and keep it separate as different grades??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

exodus cheese backcross.
​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Purddy Amber, how much longer you think on her?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

flushing. this one.. got some kick ass budporn shots tonite. i especially liked the trippiness of this one. got a bit more gardening to do. be back later , just thought i would wet your appitite with this one.lol. these girls are not to be believed... so pretty so fuckin pretty.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

lol, alright one more.this one im not flushing yet. cuz of those wild pistils up top..  gotta go, i hear them calling my name....
another exodus cheese backcross.


----------



## geekmike (Jan 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hash bags made it here and so did wifes bday present...Today is a good day after all. Tomorrow comes dry ice and lots of hash/keif what ever it is....just gotta look up how to do it. I would guess use the smallest number then keep going up higher and keep it separate as different grades??



You will do your own thing but here is where I started on bubble. He uses a machine but just do it by hand or but a round wood spoon (or plasatic) and insert it in a drill and beat at a low speed.

[video=youtube;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bubble and dry ice kief are two completely different processes... Dont get the two confused Bass.

You only need one bag to do the dry ice method. I like to use my 160 bag for that, or as close as i can get to 160.


----------



## geekmike (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't see he wanted to do the dry ice method... it's all good smoke in the end.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Didn't see he wanted to do the dry ice method... it's all good smoke in the end.


Figured he mentioned dry ice and kief, so that was what he was talking about


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 3, 2012)

Dam wish I new u were needing bags just sold a set of payload bags


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

geekmike said:


> You will do your own thing but here is where I started on bubble. He uses a machine but just do it by hand or but a round wood spoon (or plasatic) and insert it in a drill and beat at a low speed.
> 
> [video=youtube;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]





billcollector99 said:


> Bubble and dry ice kief are two completely different processes... Dont get the two confused Bass.
> 
> 
> You only need one bag to do the dry ice method. I like to use my 160 bag for that, or as close as i can get to 160.





geekmike said:


> Didn't see he wanted to do the dry ice method... it's all good smoke in the end.



Thanx guyz, I have 25u 73u 160u and 220u, and a 25u pressing screen.
Ill try the bubble hash later, I am in for instant gratification now with the simplest method of DRY ice....lol.

Is bubble hash better smoke?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Dam wish I new u were needing bags just sold a set of payload bags


Those r the expensive ones right? Damn!! Oh well I got these cheap, if they suck no big loss...$30 after shipping


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ehh 6 to 1, half dozen to another, lol.

I love smoking kief. And if you have a pollen press you can press the kief into hash.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ehh 6 to 1, half dozen to another, lol.
> 
> I love smoking kief. And if you have a pollen press you can press the kief into hash.


Lol thats my next purchase a pollen press and grinder combo.


Nite all, I have a headache and am sleep deprived


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 4, 2012)

I know you guys and gals want to see some sexy ass bud porn. Here's my lovely lady OG Kush at day 51 of flower getting ready to pull her. Damn been pretty what you think this pictures could be in a magazine or for advertising OG Kush Seeds.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice jhod, I like the middle pic. What sort of OG cut is it?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

beautiful jhod just beautiful
good morning 600


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2012)

genuity said:


> what are you trying to get the ph down to?
> and what ppm are you shooting for?,if you do the ppm thing.
> are the plants in bloom,or still veg?


My ppm meter took a dump but I'm guessing it's somewhere bewteen 1000 to 1400 ppm and I like my ph to be around 6.0 to 6.3
I took the ph of my quano tea yesterday it was at 7.0, I added a gallon of alaska bloom to the water and it brought it down to 6.3, perfect. I'm in flower but I still give my plants some N during flower to help keep them green.

My plants are in all different stages of flower from not showing anything on some plants to the critical kali mist which is in week eight of 12/12 along with the colombian gold which will be chopped this weekend. I just stuck my hericules, herijuana and the two kandy kush/chemD-og/purps? in the flower room on the twenty ninth of last month. The heri was four weeks old and the kandy kushes were three weeks when they went 12/12. My shackzilla and og18 are both into week five of flower and on the eighth my two og18 clones will have been under 12/12 for two weeks.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2012)

New Year celebrations - (soz, pics are from phone camera!)
Nieuwemarkt - Amsterdam































Hogestraat - Amsterdam





DST answering the phone while cycling and taking a pic instead....sorry to whoever I cut off, lol.






New Years DOG....with some Kush male no2 x DOG seeds (regulars)
















Happy Wednesday!

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hash bags made it here and so did wifes bday present...Today is a good day after all. Tomorrow comes dry ice and lots of hash/keif what ever it is....just gotta look up how to do it. I would guess use the smallest number then keep going up higher and keep it separate as different grades??


I would give the one sixty bag a shot for dry ice keif. All you have to do is put your trim in the bag, break up the dry ice so you have chunks in the trim instead of a big block of ice. Let it sit for a minute or three to start cooling your trim and then just start shaking it. You'll have a cloud of co2 coming out of the bottom of the bag, it's really cool looking but what's even more cool, you'll also see that keif starting to build up on whatever surface you are using. It shouldn't take more than five minutes of shaking to have a nice pile of keif.

If you're going to use the cold water extraction method, I would highly recommend using two five gallon buckets. In one bucket goes your bags, smallest micron size goes in first and the others in order until you have your two twenty shit catching bag as the last bag in. I beat my trim into submission with an electric drill and a drywall mixer attachment, it's heavy duty so the ice won't bend it and the openings in it are great to agitate your mix. You want to mix until you see a nice head of foam on the top and once that appears you just dump the whole thing into the other five containing your bags. This way you can mix in a bucket without fear of damaging your bags. Again, you want the ice to be as jagged as possible and the hardest part of making bubble hash as far as I'm concerned is to get the water/ice ratio correct. You should only use enough water to start that when you start 'drilling' your mixture, it's hard to get going because there doesn't seem to be enough ice...Edit. I meant water here. After a bit of mixing the ice will start to melt and you'll have more water. The key is to keep your mix as cold as possible and not use a ton of water. It's one of those things you just have to do a few times to understand. Consider your first couple of runs a trial and error period.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanx everyone for the input. Ok so last question (I hope) on the dry ice version. I am doing the 1 gallon bags, how much trim (diced whole buds etc...?) and how much broken up dry ice?

Yeah I am up early, at least for me (5 am). I gotta drive the wife to work and the kids each to their schools, rinse and repeat. I am seriously a taxi driver.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice pics Dst
So for some Reason ive noticed on almost all of strains my Hairs aren't receding or turning red/brown. Even 3 to 4 weeks after its Supposed to Be harvest time. I dont know what the hell im doing wrong but im confused. Anyway Heres My Plushberry Trics on day 82 Before chop LOTS OF PURPLE  And this is only a lower bud


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx everyone for the input. Ok so last question (I hope) on the dry ice version. I am doing the 1 gallon bags, how much trim (diced whole buds etc...?) and how much broken up dry ice?
> 
> Yeah I am up early, at least for me (5 am). I gotta drive the wife to work and the kids each to their schools, rinse and repeat. I am seriously a taxi driver.



thats all i do..................
short post,but i hope you get the drift,the amount of trim is up to you,just do not put to much.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

genuity said:


> View attachment 1973307View attachment 1973308View attachment 1973309View attachment 1973311View attachment 1973312
> thats all i do..................
> short post,but i hope you get the drift,the amount of trim is up to you,just do not put to much.


Thanx bro, so does dry ice keep in the freezer for a while, or just like an hour or so? Ill buy a bunch if It wont melt/evaporate. I have a lb or 2 of trim. I am talking about a deep freezer, not the side by side fridge btw.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

HS to me the trichs look mostly clear still, but dont take my word for it as my eyes are as bad as they get!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 4, 2012)

And heres Plant Plushberry Pics


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HS to me the trichs look mostly clear still, but dont take my word for it as my eyes are as bad as they get!!


I wouldnt doubt it but shes on day 82 and shes a 50-60 day strain..... I seem to be frustrating myself lately i really dont know what im doing wrong


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 4, 2012)

Just powered down the 400w and cranked up the 1st 600w, countdown to 12/12 has started............


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx bro, so does dry ice keep in the freezer for a while, or just like an hour or so? Ill buy a bunch if It wont melt/evaporate. I have a lb or 2 of trim. I am talking about a deep freezer, not the side by side fridge btw.


I might have an extra 5 gallon bag in a day or two, wont take you as long.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 4, 2012)

I am super excited today. just got back from the college, registered for classes, and switched my major. I was doing Business Major, but now am on Oxygen at home, so not gonna pursue that... there really isn't much of a chance i will get a good business job with an oxygen tank. So... I switched my Major... to Urban Agriculture and Sustainability... TEACH ME TO GROW! lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2012)

Bassman, the dry ice will eventually evaporate even in a deep freezer, but I have no idea of how long it would take. I have to buy it by the pound and I'm pretty sure a pound will more than fit your needs. Genuity, in your dry ice pics there, how much weight wise would you say is in the red bucket? Is it even a pound of ice? By the way nice pics of how to do the dry ice method.

Anyway the stuff is so cold by the time I'm finished shaking the trim, when you pour it out of the bag it's almost now a powder.


Edit...Welcome home masonman.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> I wouldnt doubt it but shes on day 82 and shes a 50-60 day strain..... I seem to be frustrating myself lately i really dont know what im doing wrong


These things happen sometimes. I wouldnt worry too much, just some genetic thing prolly. Have you flowered this before?


billcollector99 said:


> I might have an extra 5 gallon bag in a day or two, wont take you as long.


Man that would be sweet!!


Heads Up said:


> Bassman, the dry ice will eventually evaporate even in a deep freezer, but I have no idea of how long it would take. I have to buy it by the pound and I'm pretty sure a pound will more than fit your needs. Genuity, in your dry ice pics there, how much weight wise would you say is in the red bucket? Is it even a pound of ice? By the way nice pics of how to do the dry ice method.
> 
> Anyway the stuff is so cold by the time I'm finished shaking the trim, when you pour it out of the bag it's almost now a powder.
> 
> ...


I am doing most of it strain by strain so its tedious. But my previous grow all the trim is in a 20 gallon tote mixed.
I bought 5 lbs, we'll see if that gets me very far....


My morning driving is done now to get to work, b4 1:45 comes and I gotta start picking everyone back up....lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman- the best way to keep dry ice is in a small cooler, and make sure to tape up the lid to the base. if you throw the cooler into a deep freezer im sure it will help.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Very nice jhod, I like the middle pic. What sort of OG cut is it?


Thanks bro, I think its the Reserva Privada OG Kush I believe not sure got it from a freinds buddy thats what he specilizes in. Funny everyone says how OG is difficult to grow never had any problems myself other then cloning I cloned like 8 and ended up with about 3 which defiantely not good but all my other clones were like a 90% success rate.



mysunnyboy said:


> beautiful jhod just beautiful
> good morning 600


 Thanks bro good morning also


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 4, 2012)

ATTENTION SO CAL 6ers! Tribal Seeds is playing at The Galaxy Theatre in Santa Ana on the 7th(saturday). Ive got joints of Banana OG for anyone from the 600 that shows. Be there or be square. 
[video=youtube_share;gUHGzKS2dAE]http://youtu.be/gUHGzKS2dAE[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

DST said:


> New Year celebrations - (soz, pics are from phone camera!)
> Nieuwemarkt - Amsterdam
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I missed this. Your thread is crazy, though... and tough to keep up with.

The New Year Amsterdam atmosphere was captured very well in your snapshots. It looks like a really chill scene to mingle.

I see that DOG bud of yours is pregnant with plump seeds. Hmmmmm... I've a Goliath OG seed and a seed from a very, very local specialty called Culver City OG Kush (I live in Culver City). Wouldn't it be interesting to watch seeds all the way from a high-ranking Los Angeles shop grow in Amsterdam?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

This dry ice stuff, is it hash or keif?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> ATTENTION SO CAL 6ers! Tribal Seeds is playing at The Galaxy Theatre in Santa Ana on the 7th(saturday). Ive got joints of Banana OG for anyone from the 600 that shows. Be there or be square.
> [video=youtube_share;gUHGzKS2dAE]http://youtu.be/gUHGzKS2dAE[/video]


that's it, i am moving to so cal


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2012)

Dropping in to say hey, HEY!  All is well with me and I hope the same with you guys 
I'll have more time for the 6 soon enough,,, just too busy at the moment. Peace my 600 peeps


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

its kief bass


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> I am super excited today. just got back from the college, registered for classes, and switched my major. I was doing Business Major, but now am on Oxygen at home, so not gonna pursue that... there really isn't much of a chance i will get a good business job with an oxygen tank. So... I switched my Major... to Urban Agriculture and Sustainability... TEACH ME TO GROW! lol.


Thats cool as shit man. Getting the right major was my key to success. I changed like 5 times and one of them was Business. Realizing I wasn't cut out for that world was great for me. Not that I actually use my degree or anything, but college and grad school definitely got me headed in a good direction and took me to great places in life. Just wish I didn't have $25,000 in student loans. grrrrrr

I've been thinking about maybe going for plant biology or something. I really love this plant stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> its kief bass


I guess anything powdered or dusty is feif, and wet or pressed is hash? So it would be hash if put into pollen press?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I guess anything powdered or dusty is feif, and wet or pressed is hash? So it would be hash if put into pollen press?


something like that


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thats cool as shit man. Getting the right major was my key to success. I changed like 5 times and one of them was Business. Realizing I wasn't cut out for that world was great for me. Not that I actually use my degree or anything, but college and grad school definitely got me headed in a good direction and took me to great places in life. Just wish I didn't have $25,000 in student loans. grrrrrr
> 
> I've been thinking about maybe going for plant biology or something. I really love this plant stuff.


I started with Culinary Arts, because I love to cook. My plan was to start Camp UnderDog Wake and Bakery. I wanted to have a Bakery/Coffee/Hydro shop all in one. Of course with Ganja Bakery (my fudge made Camp UnderDog famous @ NLQP ). I love to bake, always have... hell, I love to cook period... a man has to eat. But alas, there was a 2 yr waiting list @ my school for Culinary Arts. Then I changed majors to Business, figured might as well get a degree while waiting. I HATE BUSINESS. I hate business Ethics. just the discussions we had, and the way everybody feels like the almighty dollar is the end... and however you get to that end is alright. 

I hate it... i am a simple man. I don't need more than I need. I try to grow my own smoke, when I get a house with some land, I will grow and raise my own food. I don't need much, and my family is taken care of... but just because of my "hippy" mindset, I know I could never REALLY make it in Big Business. So I changed. Considering my current goals, and "hobby's", and the fact that this major JUST opened up @ my school, I decided it was perfect. Wednesday I start my first class. Plant Science. If I didn't have to retake my math class, I would be taking Soil Science as well.

Other Classes included in this major:
Plant Science - 3 credits
Soil Science - 4 credits
Urban Horticulture and Sustainability - 3 credits
Urban Livestock and Animal Husbandry - 2 credits
Greenhouse Mgmt - 3 credits
Organic Gardening and Food Systems - 3 credits
Landscape Construction - 3 credits
Harvest and Post Harvest Tech - 3 credits
Arboriculture - 3 credits
Agricultural Entrepreneurship and Gvt Relations - 3 credits

... and a bunch of other basic classes and electives. I can't wait!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm wondering how close my og18 is going to look compared to your og kush jhod? Both are from reserva privada. How is the side branching on your plant? On mine the side branching doesn't grow out it grows straight up making it a very tight plant.

Genuity, got my ppm meter working. I was around 800ppm with a ph of seven so I added two tablespoons of alaska fish emulsion 5-1-1 that brought the ph down to about 6.5 and the ppm up to 1046. I added in some ph down to bring the ph down to 6.26 before giving the girls their tea.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuckin cool underDog. Shit I want to take a bunch of classes too now. I took one class last semester and just check my grade. Got an A.... woo hoooooo. I might take one this semester too, just to learn some new stuff. I love new things.

Speaking of which I went to a different religions church (or whatever you call it) tonight. Was totally wild. It's fun to do new shit.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 4, 2012)

Business ethics...is that one of them there oxy morons?

Did anyone see the episode on hash the other night on drugs inc?

Keif is the resin from the plant however it's extracted as long as it's in a dry form, the guys over in morocco beat a pile of weed with sticks and they chop up the whole plant when making hash they don't just use buds and collect the kief in a bowl. Once it's pressed it's hash, so basically keif is hash powder.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 4, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Business ethics...is that one of them there oxy morons?


From what I gathered in my Business class... ya... it is an Oxy Moron... lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 4, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Business ethics...is that one of them there oxy morons?
> 
> Did anyone see the episode on hash the other night on drugs inc?
> 
> Keif is the resin from the plant however it's extracted as long as it's in a dry form, the guys over in morocco beat a pile of weed with sticks and they chop up the whole plant when making hash they don't just use buds and collect the kief in a bowl. Once it's pressed it's hash, so basically keif is hash powder.


I didn't see that one! Sounds awesome.... Speaking of television programs did they skip a week of weed wars? My DVR didn't record the episode after the 4/20 episode. I'm really digging the show.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2012)

One day when I get TV piped into my stinky room I'll catch this "weed wars" that I hear you all jibber jabbering on about, someone else mentioned it today at the Coffeeshop.....am I the only person in the World who hasn't seen it? lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't really watch tv either. If it ain't a sporting event, I probably missed it. So there are two of us in the world who haven't seen it, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2012)

We booked a holiday in South Africa today, can't wait!!!!!!! Looks like we may even try to buy a place when we are down there....sounds like I'll have about 5 mins of holidaying, lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> These things happen sometimes. I wouldnt worry too much, just some genetic thing prolly. Have you flowered this before?
> 
> Man that would be sweet!!
> 
> ...


No but i got her from a friend who took her about 60 days and his sample he gave me was perfect nothing like mine. His had Red long hairs everywhere. Mine has white hairs everywhere Im thinking my Super Soil Mix has to much Nitrogen in it


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> No but i got her from a friend who took her about 60 days and his sample he gave me was perfect nothing like mine. His had Red long hairs everywhere. Mine has white hairs everywhere Im thinking my Super Soil Mix has to much Nitrogen in it


You get her as a clone? If so, then I dont know.......


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Do I need to clean my bag after a few hash batches? 
The bag is really green, and looks to be blocked. I dont wanna wet it and wave to wait till tomorrow to finish and my ice will be melted by then.


----------



## geekmike (Jan 4, 2012)

I rinse them in between batches if I am making a lot. 

If you are done then fully clean them with cold water before storage. That shit will never come off once it cakes on.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Do I need to clean my bag after a few hash batches?
> The bag is really green, and looks to be blocked. I dont wanna wet it and wave to wait till tomorrow to finish and my ice will be melted by then.


if its blocked.... clean it with water / dish soap... or... i like to make iso out of it when it gets clogged... get it all ya know?


----------



## geekmike (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright people, I'm at 8 weeks today on 2 of my plants. Just waiting it out another 10 days or so. 

#1








#2


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

DST said:


> One day when I get TV piped into my stinky room I'll catch this "weed wars" that I hear you all jibber jabbering on about, someone else mentioned it today at the Coffeeshop.....am I the only person in the World who hasn't seen it? lol.





jigfresh said:


> I don't really watch tv either. If it ain't a sporting event, I probably missed it. So there are two of us in the world who haven't seen it, lol.


i watched it for about 20 minutes one day, got mad and turned it off


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Did anyone see the episode on hash the other night on drugs inc?


It was pretty good. It followed the hash trail from the farmers in the Rif Mountains of Morocco to the smugglers to a muslim owned coffee shop in Adam. It was on NatGeo and whetted my appetite for some hash. First bowl was from some blender kief, not bad but left me wanting more. Next hit was a gift from overseas that lifted me to another plane. mucho gracias to the donor...excellant product.

Mine didn't record Wed Wars either. I noticed that some shows were not shown or were repeated during the Christmas Holidays so we ought to see new shows soon.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill buy some pure iso to clean it, or at least the best walmart has.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ill buy some pure iso to clean it, or at least the best walmart has.


Think Walmart's best is like 70%... check a rite-aid... or Walgreens... I have seen 91, 95, and 97% at those stores... or whatever corner pharmacy you have...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ill buy some pure iso to clean it, or at least the best walmart has.


91% in the southeast


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2012)

99% at Fred Meyer's. 
But in 1-pint jugs only. 
70% ISO comes in as big as 32-oz (1-qt) at Freddy's.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2012)

Just had to add that I just now finished up a large bowl of...
"Cap'n Crunch's Peanut Butter Crunch" cereal and used Darigold's 100% Whole Milk Chocolate milk instead of regular milk, and holy schmebus is that good!
THEN I got to thinking how awesome would it be to do a 50/50 mix of Peanut Butter Crunch and Cocoa Puffs? 
Could use regular milk to keep it lighter, or chocolate milk to go the full monty!
Gotta love the munchies...


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> You get her as a clone? If so, then I dont know.......


Yup she was a Clone of Plushberry Pheno 3 i defently think i figured out my problem. 
When mixing my Super Soil i didnt measure my ingridients i just eyed it out like Sub does. But somehow i must have added to much Guano or Worm Casting because my plants are getting way to much Nitrogen when i top feed(4-6 Weeks) I think this next round ill do super soil to start and when they start looking hungry ill just do compost teas rather then top my soil with Nitrogen rich Super Soil. Any comments? I know we have some people who know alot more about this shit then me


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just had to add that I just now finished up a large bowl of...
> "Cap'n Crunch's Peanut Butter Crunch" cereal and used Darigold's 100% Whole Milk Chocolate milk instead of regular milk, and holy schmebus is that good!
> THEN I got to thinking how awesome would it be to do a 50/50 mix of Peanut Butter Crunch and Cocoa Puffs?
> Could use regular milk to keep it lighter, or chocolate milk to go the full monty!
> Gotta love the munchies...


I love Cap'n Crunch and the bloody gums I get from eating it!!! Crunch Berry is my fav


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 4, 2012)

70 percent works fine bass just get a 5 gallon bucket or whatever pour some alcohol in there and turn the bag inside out and kinda swish the screen around in it and will come clean 90 works better but 70 is fine Ben doing this for years


----------



## zibra (Jan 4, 2012)

91% Ride aid


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I love Cap'n Crunch and the bloody gums I get from eating it!!! Crunch Berry is my fav


Love the Crunch Berries, too!
I'm collecting the 4 proofs of purchase from Crunch Berries boxes so I can send in for my Cap'n Crunch t-shirt ($3.49 for the shipping)!
Got to get SOMETHING from the old bastard besides decades of shredded gums!


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Pic's of my Purple Elephant 3 weeks flowering. First time with this strain, but my buddy grew it out and the smell is fucking amazing!!!! She looks like she's going to need more nitrogen, a few fan leaf's a little too light green. I have her in a 10gal smart pot. She's just as bushy as the GDP i grew, branchy and good node spacing. Gonna be keeping this strain in my garden for a loooooongggg time.*  





















*Here's some Jackpot Royale i've been smoking on, grown by yours truly.....*


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Love the Crunch Berries, too!
> I'm collecting the 4 proofs of purchase from Crunch Berries boxes so I can send in for my Cap'n Crunch t-shirt ($3.49 for the shipping)!
> Got to get SOMETHING from the old bastard besides decades of shredded gums!


Already got mine bro!!! LOL. Piece of crap shrunk like 3 sizes after the 1st wash. FYI Doob, did you know that the Cap'n Crunch was #2 on the list of cereals with the highest sugars in it, AppleJacks was #1 in 2011. LOL useless info but maybe thats why i like Cap'n Crunch so much. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;GI6CfKcMhjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Already got mine bro!!! LOL. Piece of crap shrunk like 3 sizes after the 1st wash. FYI Doob, did you know that the Cap'n Crunch was #2 on the list of cereals with the highest sugars in it, AppleJacks was #1 in 2011. LOL useless info but maybe thats why i like Cap'n Crunch so much. LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I just bought a box of Oops all Berries


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Any Xbox MW3 players here???? I drank a late night cup of Joe and I am ready to run and gunz!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;NisCkxU544c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


Eat a Bagel


----------



## geekmike (Jan 4, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Any Xbox MW3 players here???? I drank a late night cup of Joe and I am ready to run and gunz!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Just going to bed... I'll shoot you a pm and maybe we can game another time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 5, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Already got mine bro!!! LOL. Piece of crap shrunk like 3 sizes after the 1st wash. FYI Doob, did you know that the Cap'n Crunch was #2 on the list of cereals with the highest sugars in it, AppleJacks was #1 in 2011. LOL useless info but maybe thats why i like Cap'n Crunch so much. LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I'm going to get my shirt 3 sizes to big, just in case! 

Got me two boxes of Apple Jacks next to my Crunch Berries & Peanut Butter Crunch, too.

"A part of any nutritious breakfast!" ...
... so long as the REST of the breakfast is nutritious: yes!

Well, I balance the tasty stuff with the Raisin Bran & Shredded Wheat & Corn Chex.

Usually.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 5, 2012)

I like to think my lineup is healthy for me....LOL



My *Cougaresque* coming down tomorrow.....


Peace 

BKB


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 5, 2012)

It's 3am... spent the majority of the past two days bullshittin' with you guys about being stoned, and not being stoned. Times are tight, and of course everything else comes first... I can hold out, I have a good harvest to look forward to... and good friends to get me through. the wife tosses me ten bucks... says give it to a buddy to come smoke with ya, get someone to bring you a ten sack, but you better not be a dick when I get home. Well, I hit up the dude that I talked about before, that trimmed Miss Anonymous down too much, but I always smoked him out... well he of course was too busy to come smoke a brotha out. 

So I hit up a couple friends from my old job... two were out... one was like ya i got you... and then i told him i would toss him ten... and he was like... "dude... sorry... out til tomorrow" COME ON!
So I hit up a couple friends from college... whom I have done multiple favors for... and have only EVER smoked MY shit with, but I have purchased a few times offa them... to come smoke me out.... they were about to be hanging out and smoking a few blunts anyways.... both of them said call you back in 30... and then ignored my one call (to each) an hour later. It's two guys so I hope they weren't doin it... 

Then I hit up a few other friends... same old story... even had one that said i shoulda called him like ten minutes ago... he just took a shyt... smoked a bowl... and now he doesn't wanna roll out anywhere. THIS MOTHER... ok... calm down... he is two apartment buildings over. I can't leave cuz of the kid and oxygen, and it is winter outside! whatever...

Get on facebook... drop a rant about true friends... deleted like 20 people from my friends list.. and just as many from my phone. I don't need fake ass people anymore. Most of them only come around when the need something... and i didnt do it hastily either... i realized i constantly give and give and give... and never ask for nothin back... just toss a dog a bone, help me when I'm down... I got you as long as I can get you... ya know?

Well... an old friend from the good ol days of Camp UnderDog (the third of which I got back in touch with recently) he hits me up... i ask him like... dude... i aint tryin to be a bum... but if i toss you 10 bucks, can you burn me down? he's like sure... be there in a bit. Came over an hour later...








This is what he brought me... no... correction. He smoked three bowls with me, packed a volcano and smoked like 4 bags with me... denied my ten bucks... and left me this to smoke on... minus the two bowls i smoked while taking pictures before i thought to take the overall picture. LoL. There are four different types of "larf"... some Black Indica, Pineapple Kush, Blue Dream, and some Jack somethin.. Jack berry I think... no clue which is which... don't care. I am fuckin BAKED!

THAT is the TRUTH. That's some fuckin UnderDog love man... just wanted to share... since it seems I always share downer stories... this one ended on a happy note. 

UnderDog... 5 weeks or so... ish... i don't know... it aint done yet.

Fat Bud, Weird Picture. Miss Anonymous... a couple days older than the one above... 

The Clones

Durban Poison

Hollands Hope


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2012)

DST said:


> We booked a holiday in South Africa today, can't wait!!!!!!! Looks like we may even try to buy a place when we are down there....sounds like I'll have about 5 mins of holidaying, lol.


I was just reading on someones blog or something how they took a trip to italy (i think). Someone posted the comment "I'm Jealous" and I thought, it's really nice I'm totally content with things and don't feel jealous of anyone or anything really. I'd like some stuff, but I'm happy. Was thinking how I don't think someone could say something and have me say that I was jealous.

Well... only took about 15 minutes and now I can say: "I'm jealous"

That's fuckin awesome mate. Guess the good lady don't bust her ass for nothing. LOVE IT!!!!!

Worldwide baby!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2012)

I love cereal. Or cerminal as we call it in our home. Capn crunch berries are a favorite. I need to get on the t shirt offer. They don't mess with my gums... only the roof of my mouth, fucking rubs it raw with all that sugary goodness. Me and the wife have a turkey carving set thing (knife, giant fork thing, sharpener, and fancy carrying case) from Jennie-O for eating enough ground turkey and saving the points. We use it every time we cook a turkey (twice a year usually).

UnderDog... you are getting it all in order. Cleaning out the lame 'friends' junk drawer is a good thing. Some peeps just weigh us down... others lift us up. Thems the good ones. Wish I was closer and could have smoked you out some.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a little update, 6 weeks in  Leaves are a little cripsier then I would like but I am very happy so far with the 600! Next grow will be the first true run flowering under the 6 the whole time so that should be exciting! Plus I have a monster SuperLemonHaze and OG kush ready to go in 5 gallons when these are done! Peace everyone, have a great day!
View attachment 1975163
View attachment 1975164View attachment 1975165


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool vibes Campunderdog!!!! That be a good mate you got there!!!!

Jig, I hope you got your weight belt with you as you are gonna get blown away here.....hopefully planes will not be delayed.

p.s made some fresh outdoor headband oil for us to smoke down on.....get them lungs ready boy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Jig, I hope you got your weight belt with you as you are gonna get blown away here.....hopefully planes will not be delayed.
> 
> p.s made some fresh outdoor headband oil for us to smoke down on.....get them lungs ready boy!





jigfresh said:


> Well... only took about 15 minutes and now I can say: "I'm jealous"


Now I'M jealous!
If we don't here from you in a fortnight, jig, we'll call the president!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 5, 2012)

Underdog, that story reminds me of my now gone vietnam vet buddy. He was such a cross of contradictions but I loved him to death. He would give you the shirt off his back, share his smoke, lend money out and everyone would forget him when he had nothing. He served his country, was wounded in battle, got hit with agent orange and finally died a few months back. He hated what the united states has become, he hated our politicians, he hated the business world and he hated people in general. He was a mormon who never drank, smoked, or cursed before he went into the service, when he came out he was a raging lunatic. Turned into an almost life long alcoholic, did as many drugs as possible and lived the rebel life for a long time until old age finally slowed him down. His son got back from Iraq last year after serving our country and as much as he now hated the military, he was so proud of his kid. He had a nazi flag above his bed, he had some kind of twisted idea he was from arian stock and he still believed the jews were killing this country. Like I said, he was not your normal person. With all of his hatred for so many things, he was one of the kindest people I knew and he kept his word, his life's currency was good at my place. I made a point to go over most saturday evenings and turn him and his wife on. I would sell him ounces for two hundred sometimes less if he didn't have the money and I was always throwing him some bud here and there. I made a point every veterans day to go over and get him really stoned, I would bring over my vaporizer and make him smoke a couple of bags and tell him the same thing every year, " it's my duty", my way of saying thanks for going to vietnam and saving me from not going. That's right, I'm old enough I could have gone to vietnam but was lucky enough the draft just ended before I was due to go.

Jig, you put it very nicely. Get rid of the friends that drag you down, life is too short to be bothered with their problems if they don't help you with yours. Amen brother.

Peace to you Ken, rest well my friend.

Edit...now I'm off to chop my colombian gold. She's a couple of days shy of eight weeks but finished enough for my tastes. I took a sample last week and it's fantastic. I can't recommend enough for those who love a good sativa try world of seeds colombian gold.


----------



## zibra (Jan 5, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Underdog, that story reminds me of my now gone vietnam vet buddy. He was such a cross of contradictions but I loved him to death. He would give you the shirt off his back, share his smoke, lend money out and everyone would forget him when he had nothing. He served his country, was wounded in battle, got hit with agent orange and finally died a few months back. He hated what the united states has become, he hated our politicians, he hated the business world and he hated people in general. He was a mormon who never drank, smoked, or cursed before he went into the service, when he came out he was a raging lunatic. Turned into an almost life long alcoholic, did as many drugs as possible and lived the rebel life for a long time until old age finally slowed him down. His son got back from Iraq last year after serving our country and as much as he now hated the military, he was so proud of his kid. He had a nazi flag above his bed, he had some kind of twisted idea he was from arian stock and he still believed the jews were killing this country. Like I said, he was not your normal person. With all of his hatred for so many things, he was one of the kindest people I knew and he kept his word, his life's currency was good at my place. I made a point to go over most saturday evenings and turn him and his wife on. I would sell him ounces for two hundred sometimes less if he didn't have the money and I was always throwing him some bud here and there. I made a point every veterans day to go over and get him really stoned, I would bring over my vaporizer and make him smoke a couple of bags and tell him the same thing every year, " it's my duty", my way of saying thanks for going to vietnam and saving me from not going. That's right, I'm old enough I could have gone to vietnam but was lucky enough the draft just ended before I was due to go.
> 
> Jig, you put it very nicely. Get rid of the friends that drag you down, life is too short to be bothered with their problems if they don't help you with yours. Amen brother.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2012)

very nice PE,swamp.


----------



## indecline (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys
Sorry that I only seem to come here for advice, just been a bit too busy to make a regular appearance. 

I ended up with 16 ounce from my last 2 tents, bit let down because I pulled 20 the grow before. supprised because it was mainly cheese last grow and it was a lot of smaller buds and this time I had some nice large ones with less popcorn. 

Anyway I have 9 pineapple in each tent (4 weeks veg from seed) and ive just put them in flower on the 2nd. I am used to very large plants so now im not sure whats going to happen here. I dont want to end up with loads of crappy airy popcorn and a canopy thats too thick.

I thought about lolipopping them a little but dont want to cut off branches that might end up being a decent weight. or will it just transfer to the main cola?
here are a few photos of day 3 of flower... 

what would you do with them? leave them or take of some lower branches?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

good morning 600
the mrs is a cereal nut, NUT i tell you. when you added the cereal porn to the bud porn she nearly died LOL 
now for the interesting news, i may be getting a 1000 and a 400 to go with the 600. our nephew has a friend who grew but shut it down and the mrs told the nephew to ask if we could buy the lights  i swear i love her more and more every day


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 5, 2012)

indecline said:


> Hey guys
> Sorry that I only seem to come here for advice, just been a bit too busy to make a regular appearance.
> 
> I ended up with 16 ounce from my last 2 tents, bit let down because I pulled 20 the grow before. supprised because it was mainly cheese last grow and it was a lot of smaller buds and this time I had some nice large ones with less popcorn.
> ...



can't see the pics


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just stopped in to say HIGH!!! Buried up to my neck in trim. Half way there should be done today. Also ordered my new babies, Woo Hoo. Could not decide on what strains to get so i got some of everything he had. Next round will be: Pineapple Express/Ken's GDP/The White(aka Triangle) White Widow.

Keep it Green!! or Purple!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Yup she was a Clone of Plushberry Pheno 3 i defently think i figured out my problem.
> When mixing my Super Soil i didnt measure my ingridients i just eyed it out like Sub does. But somehow i must have added to much Guano or Worm Casting because my plants are getting way to much Nitrogen when i top feed(4-6 Weeks) I think this next round ill do super soil to start and when they start looking hungry ill just do compost teas rather then top my soil with Nitrogen rich Super Soil. Any comments? I know we have some people who know alot more about this shit then me


Did you use this recipe?
http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/5728
I wanted to try it, but never found all the shit, and would need to order some. I didnt have time to wait for the shit in the mail....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Just stopped in to say HIGH!!! Buried up to my neck in trim. Half way there should be done today. Also ordered my new babies, Woo Hoo. Could not decide on what strains to get so i got some of everything he had. Next round will be: Pineapple Express/Ken's GDP/The White(aka Triangle) White Widow.
> 
> Keep it Green!! or Purple!!


cool, i been wondering about you worm, you had a heck of a lot of trimming to do brother. sounds like a delicious lineup 

here's a shot of the only ex cheese that made it, she's starting to fuz up some, can't wait to get them all under the bright lights View attachment 1975568


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

Good evening, good morning, and good day...to you all. Not a lot to say, just swooping in with a random hello......












....................................................................................HELLO!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> It's 3am... spent the majority of the past two days bullshittin' with you guys about being stoned, and not being stoned. Times are tight, and of course everything else comes first... I can hold out, I have a good harvest to look forward to... and good friends to get me through. the wife tosses me ten bucks... says give it to a buddy to come smoke with ya, get someone to bring you a ten sack, but you better not be a dick when I get home. Well, I hit up the dude that I talked about before, that trimmed Miss Anonymous down too much, but I always smoked him out... well he of course was too busy to come smoke a brotha out.
> 
> So I hit up a couple friends from my old job... two were out... one was like ya i got you... and then i told him i would toss him ten... and he was like... "dude... sorry... out til tomorrow" COME ON!
> So I hit up a couple friends from college... whom I have done multiple favors for... and have only EVER smoked MY shit with, but I have purchased a few times offa them... to come smoke me out.... they were about to be hanging out and smoking a few blunts anyways.... both of them said call you back in 30... and then ignored my one call (to each) an hour later. It's two guys so I hope they weren't doin it...
> ...


I deleted 2 "friends" from my life as well. I have no time for ppl who are users and call u when they need something. I am a great friend, so much so that my wife says I am a sucker....but I just cant be that loser user kind of guy, and wont deal with those ppl anymore either.... Good for you for taking a stand against them. There are good ppl out there, just not as many as there are here on the 600!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 5, 2012)

Last shots before Death.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 5, 2012)

this time of year I add eggnog to my cereal. I use 1 part eggnog to 2 parts milk. pour that over some reeses puffs, and switch the milk to chocolate milk. ive got to go get me some chocolate milk.

looking good in here 600.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

eggnog in cereal, lmao, is that not alcohol based? good way to start the day lol.

worm, those are some lovely looking specimins my bru!!!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 5, 2012)

no alcohol in my cereal, but plenty in my coffee.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

it would be rude not to!


----------



## zibra (Jan 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I deleted 2 "friends" from my life as well. I have no time for ppl who are users and call u when they need something. I am a great friend, so much so that my wife says I am a sucker....but I just cant be that loser user kind of guy, and wont deal with those ppl anymore either.... Good for you for taking a stand against them. There are good ppl out there, just not as many as there are here on the 600!!


I 2nd, FUCK EM....I delete right and left even family members.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2012)

Worm those looks beautiful, now chop em....lol!!

Zibra, I have deleted my only brother


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuck, I'm whacked outta my mind right now and was listening to some music and heard this song...it was the same some that played the first time I used MDMA (e) and the song hit me like nothing else, tranquility. Listen to the song high, and I promise you will not regret!

[video=youtube;myH06-ePu8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myH06-ePu8Q[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 5, 2012)

Zach Deputy - Into the Morning

This guys does EVERY SOUND you hear himself... it's amazing. Look this song up on youtube... he never does it the same... EVER. Amazing to see live.

[video=youtube_share;qrMYoeZucho]http://youtu.be/qrMYoeZucho[/video]


----------



## zibra (Jan 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Worm those looks beautiful, now chop em....lol!!
> 
> Zibra, I have deleted my only brother


Me too sadly!!!! my only fucking brother that is blood which I protected his ass since we were little kids but the mother fucker kept his distance away when I was going through a nasty nasty nasty divorce. That's when I needed him the most for moral support and they all turned their back on me. My real family is my wife and my children and as for the rest they can all blow me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2012)

zibra said:


> Me too sadly!!!! my only fucking brother that is blood which I protected his ass since we were little kids but the mother fucker kept his distance away when I was going through a nasty nasty nasty divorce. That's when I needed him the most for moral support and they all turned their back on me. My real family is my wife and my children and as for the rest they can all blow me.


I did everything for my brother, and he never did shit for me. I know I am the oldest, but I need help sometimes too. Oh well, brothers arent just bound by blood, good friends can be brothers as well.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 5, 2012)

Help?
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/500700-need-advice-1000w-ten-minutes.html#post6882034


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2012)

when does weed wars come on? I cant find it this week!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 5, 2012)

Double Sour OG, right before the chop


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 5, 2012)

Alright guys and gals heres some straight up bud porn. This is my Platinum Bubba Kush yeah I know I could of let go another week or so I like to pick mine milky and alittle amber myself. She only weights in at 113 grams wet so we will see. What you think?? Some nice trics huh!! Well enjoy looking forward to some feedback. Also Have more pics on my page stroll tru sometime. Stay Lit!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/500735-konacali-420-party-all-invited.html


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> Alright guys and gals heres some straight up bud porn. This is my Platinum Bubba Kush yeah I know I could of let go another week or so I like to pick mine milky and alittle amber myself. She only weights in at 113 grams wet so we will see. What you think?? Some nice trics huh!! Well enjoy looking forward to some feedback. Also Have more pics on my page stroll tru sometime. Stay Lit!!!
> 
> View attachment 1976807View attachment 1976808View attachment 1976809View attachment 1976812View attachment 1976813View attachment 1976811View attachment 1976810


She looks done enough to me, she looks awesome btw !!!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> She looks done enough to me, she looks awesome btw !!!!


Thanks bro much appreciated.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Damn such pretty and yummy looking pics guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 5, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> when does weed wars come on? I cant find it this week!!!


It's finished, it was only a four part series.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2012)

socaliboy said:


> It's finished, it was only a four part series.


Thats what I thought, oh well.


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thats what I thought, oh well.


I would of liked it to have been a little longer, a lot of people complained about the disfunctionality and quirkiness of the owners, but exposure is exposure...the more people that can see the positive effects of medicinal marijuana is important, regardless of the dispensory.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

*Cougar Kush Harvest on my 40th......*

View attachment 1977010View attachment 1977011View attachment 1977012

*Here is whats left of her and will keep it going for another week, its the F2s of my Cougar Kush!!! *

View attachment 1977013

*Cougar Kush after the chopping*

View attachment 1977014View attachment 1977015View attachment 1977016

*This was my 1st real Defoliation Project so trimming was a breeze. Not much to trim but yet she left her Dirty Cougar Juice on the gloves*

View attachment 1977017View attachment 1977018

Went to BC99's house for a home cooked meal and B-Day Cake. Awesome way to celebrate my B-Day!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 6, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> It's 3am... spent the majority of the past two days bullshittin' with you guys about being stoned, and not being stoned. Times are tight, and of course everything else comes first... I can hold out, I have a good harvest to look forward to... and good friends to get me through. the wife tosses me ten bucks... says give it to a buddy to come smoke with ya, get someone to bring you a ten sack, but you better not be a dick when I get home. Well, I hit up the dude that I talked about before, that trimmed Miss Anonymous down too much, but I always smoked him out... well he of course was too busy to come smoke a brotha out.
> 
> So I hit up a couple friends from my old job... two were out... one was like ya i got you... and then i told him i would toss him ten... and he was like... "dude... sorry... out til tomorrow" COME ON!
> So I hit up a couple friends from college... whom I have done multiple favors for... and have only EVER smoked MY shit with, but I have purchased a few times offa them... to come smoke me out.... they were about to be hanging out and smoking a few blunts anyways.... both of them said call you back in 30... and then ignored my one call (to each) an hour later. It's two guys so I hope they weren't doin it...
> ...


Good for you Camp. I am the same way VERY VERY Generous and am learning everybody you are so nice and generous to wont always return the favor. Dont know what it is but us growers are usually kind hearted, down to earth people. Anyway Keep your head up



bassman999 said:


> Did you use this recipe?
> http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/5728
> I wanted to try it, but never found all the shit, and would need to order some. I didnt have time to wait for the shit in the mail....


Yea Basically i used a smaller version of the recipe 
1/2 Batch:
4 bags Organic Base Soil
12.5-25 lbs. Worm Castings
2.5 lbs Fish Bone Meal
2.5 lbs Bat Guano
2.5 lbs Blood Meal
3/8 cup (1/4 cup + 1/8 cup) Epsom Salts
1/2 cup Sweet (dolomite) Lime
1/4 cup Azomite
1 Tbs Powdered Humic Acid


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2012)

Double Sour OG, Bubba, and Cougar...ffs, tantalizing my taste buds guys and I haven't even finished my meusli!!!

Happy 40th to BKB, hope you have a great day.

Peace, DST


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I hope it was a good 40th


----------



## zibra (Jan 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I did everything for my brother, and he never did shit for me. I know I am the oldest, but I need help sometimes too. Oh well, brothers arent just bound by blood, good friends can be brothers as well.


 i'M THE OLDEST TOO, I think my brother is jealous of me cuz I'm much taller than him, LOL. I needed him to be next to me but he's a chicken shit (not for financial support but moral support) fuck our brothers. YOU ARE MY BROTHER NOW Hi I'm zibra


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Worm those looks beautiful, now chop em....lol!!
> 
> Zibra, I have deleted my only brother


Hey bassman don't feel badly, I haven't spoken to my only brother in years, he's such an asshole. One of those people who sees money as the do all end all in life, what a loser and a user. He smokes and doesn't even know I grow. If he wasn't such an asshole he could be enjoying my herb. I hadn't seen or spoken to him in over five years, went to philly several years ago for some business, stayed at his place for a couple of months and once I left I haven't spoken to him again since. I wrote him a letter and told him I'm divorcing him, he's a drag on my life and my emotions and I don't need his kind of shit in my life even though he's a thousand miles away from me. He's one of those people who does no wrong, in his eyes, but tells everyone else how to live their lives. He's a liar, a thief and a backstabber...but he does no wrong. His favorite saying as he screws people, worm you and jig will like this...it's just business, so I told him I don't want his kind of business in my life. I told him I will never speak to him again even if he's on his death bed. You can't pick your family but you don't have to like them or have anything to do with them. He's my only sibling. It made me feel great writing that letter to him, like the chains were finally broken. I love him cause he's my brother but he has brought too much pain into my life to have anything more to do with him so he's out of my life.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 6, 2012)

There's family (those who are close & affect your life. I consider some of my closest friends family) then there are relatives. I like to see it as "You can't pick your relatives but you can pick your family".


----------



## zibra (Jan 6, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Hey bassman don't feel badly, I haven't spoken to my only brother in years, he's such an asshole. One of those people who sees money as the do all end all in life, what a loser and a user. He smokes and doesn't even know I grow. If he wasn't such an asshole he could be enjoying my herb. I hadn't seen or spoken to him in over five years, went to philly several years ago for some business, stayed at his place for a couple of months and once I left I haven't spoken to him again since. I wrote him a letter and told him I'm divorcing him, he's a drag on my life and my emotions and I don't need his kind of shit in my life even though he's a thousand miles away from me. He's one of those people who does no wrong, in his eyes, but tells everyone else how to live their lives. He's a liar, a thief and a backstabber...but he does no wrong. His favorite saying as he screws people, worm you and jig will like this...it's just business, so I told him I don't want his kind of business in my life. I told him I will never speak to him again even if he's on his death bed. You can't pick your family but you don't have to like them or have anything to do with them. He's my only sibling. It made me feel great writing that letter to him, like the chains were finally broken. I love him cause he's my brother but he has brought too much pain into my life to have anything more to do with him so he's out of my life.


Hey man good for you. Whats wrong with these brothers??? It's good to know it wasn't just me feeling this way. It is sad to see people change when they have little money and can't be humble about it. I can not stand people that think with money they are better everyone else.


----------



## zibra (Jan 6, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> There's family (those who are close & affect your life. I consider some of my closest friends family) then there are relatives. I like to see it as "You can't pick your relatives but you can pick your family".


Right on Cali well said


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Wake and bake! Soooo... I think that those 8 PK Kush clones are gonna be MINE. My little brother brought them over a week ago... and hasn't been back to check on them. I told him, I will babysit them for free, but if I have to grow them, I am getting one... if he just forgets about them... I am keeping all of them. Can't get him on the phone the last two days... lookin more and more mine everyday. 

Not sure whether it was Barney's Pineapple Chunk, or my buddies Blue Dream ( bad labelling) but one of them gave me 2 sprouts from 1 seed. I split them up into seperate cups. Coolest thing man... never happened to me before. Kind of excited to see later which one it was... 

Ok... time to work on colors with my son. I'll pop in later... btw BKB, glad to hear you had a great 40th man. I turn 30 this year... kinda looking forward to it.

One last thing... I AM the luckiest guy in the world. My wife told me last night how PROUD she is of my hobby (grow). She is happy that I have this to help me deal with this disability. I am happy that I have not only the grow, but a wife that accepts it, and the 600 to keep me on the right track w/ doin it right.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 6, 2012)

Put the girls in the dark for the first time!!! Half way there. Waiting sucks!!! lol. No pain no game.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Put the girls in the dark for the first time!!! Half way there. Waiting sucks!!! lol. No pain no game.


You think waiting sucks now, wait till they have these beautiful flowers on them... and you are waiting for them just to finish... it's hard. it's real hard not to reach out, and say... "I'ma smoke you right now... just because..."


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 6, 2012)

Making some headway today getting the last of the equipment in place. I need to make a door yet to seperate the veg room from the flower room and hang up my lights. Heres where im at currently. Attached Thumbnails 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2012)

Eye up Badman, good to see you still bus with the cave....

I think Jig has crashed out on a certain Curious Old Cookie, lmao....hope he reads this, lightweight, hahaha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it just me or has riu gone retarded. Ive been trying to upload pics and edit my post's and i keep getting booted off. wtf. Anyhow heres a link to my new grow with pics. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/500689-1bmms-2012-sog.html


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2012)

it's just you, lmao....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2012)

zibra said:


> i'M THE OLDEST TOO, I think my brother is jealous of me cuz I'm much taller than him, LOL. I needed him to be next to me but he's a chicken shit (not for financial support but moral support) fuck our brothers. YOU ARE MY BROTHER NOW Hi I'm zibra


Hi bro, I am Bass.
I am the oldest and by far the tallest too. My bro looks just like Eminem....lol. He has been a trouble maker since 9 yrs old. About 10 yrs ago He was showing off in from nt of his then gf. He taunted me and was like come on come on. This was like the 10th time, I felt like I shouldn't fight with my younger bro. But I told him this time ok. I told him throw the 1st punch and took off my glasses. He actually did, and then I kicked his ass. I think it hurt him more emotionally, and pride-wise than the bruised ribs. 


Heads Up said:


> Hey bassman don't feel badly, I haven't spoken to my only brother in years, he's such an asshole. One of those people who sees money as the do all end all in life, what a loser and a user. He smokes and doesn't even know I grow. If he wasn't such an asshole he could be enjoying my herb. I hadn't seen or spoken to him in over five years, went to philly several years ago for some business, stayed at his place for a couple of months and once I left I haven't spoken to him again since. I wrote him a letter and told him I'm divorcing him, he's a drag on my life and my emotions and I don't need his kind of shit in my life even though he's a thousand miles away from me. He's one of those people who does no wrong, in his eyes, but tells everyone else how to live their lives. He's a liar, a thief and a backstabber...but he does no wrong. His favorite saying as he screws people, worm you and jig will like this...it's just business, so I told him I don't want his kind of business in my life. I told him I will never speak to him again even if he's on his death bed. You can't pick your family but you don't have to like them or have anything to do with them. He's my only sibling. It made me feel great writing that letter to him, like the chains were finally broken. I love him cause he's my brother but he has brought too much pain into my life to have anything more to do with him so he's out of my life.


My brother has a drug problem, METH. I had the same addiction as well. Believe it or not my mom gave me crank at 10 yrs old...talk about a dysfunctional family!! Anyway I understand drug addiction. I still would never rob my family or purposefully treat them like he does. This guy was so jealous he would jump on my car and throw rocks at it, who knows what else he did to it?? I jot him outta trouble soooo many times, I got him into job core when they refused him when my mom tried it goes on and on...... We were both sexually physically and emotionally abused by our step dad and it fucked us up really bad. Well he is younger and I always felt like I let him down, and have let him walk all over me for yrs out of guilt I think............


Calidadd said:


> There's family (those who are close & affect your life. I consider some of my closest friends family) then there are relatives. I like to see it as "You can't pick your relatives but you can pick your family".


We moved so much as a kid I never really got any long-term friends, except for one. His reality is kinda different. He was always well off and never had to struggle or overcome any adversity, as such he cant relate to me al all. His worst tragedy was his old bike got stolen in the 7th grade....lol. I got jumped at school once and he didnt help. I know he was small and all, but damn he was already my friend for like 5 yrs.......this guy now is 230 all muscle and still afraid to go to the store at night...lol. I know he would never steal from me though..........


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2012)

DST said:


> I think Jig has crashed out on a certain Curious Old Cookie, lmao....hope he reads this, lightweight, hahaha.


Is he out of shape from being on the road? They're better with your morning coffee (or tea). Kinda of a wake and cruise.

Wait till you try the new recipe...coming up soon.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 6, 2012)

Man meth is a killer I was high on meth for weeks at a time for few years just sellin it smokin it trading it iwas just my thing at the time....... Then the wife got pregnant with our daughter ... Wasn't easy but I got clean and got clean quick....longs story short Ben clean now for 2 years and couldn't be happier,, daughter really changed my life for the better I look back when I was tweaking and Dont know what I was thinking ........just wish some friends would get clean for I can hang out with them I literally have one friend by choice ....just can't be around that stuff cause don't want to either .....


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 6, 2012)

Um anyone foliar feed with cal mag bottle didn't say is it was safe
sorry iPad spell checks foliar


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 6, 2012)

sorry about your brothers. i have only one sibling, a brother 2 years younger then me. he is very sick and has been so for over 20 years. i love him. he is my best friend. at times i wanna slap him silly but he finally comes around. his disease makes him crazy sometimes. he won't be around much longer so i just kinda ignore his idiot moments.
enough of the sad, up with the glad, i chopped one of my little girls last night, i love marijuana 
oh yeah and HAPPY 40th BIRTHDAY!!!! let the fun begin


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Man meth is a killer I was high on meth for weeks at a time for few years just sellin it smokin it trading it iwas just my thing at the time....... Then the wife got pregnant with our daughter ... Wasn't easy but I got clean and got clean quick....longs story short Ben clean now for 2 years and couldn't be happier,, daughter really changed my life for the better I look back when I was tweaking and Dont know what I was thinking ........just wish some friends would get clean for I can hang out with them I literally have one friend by choice ....just can't be around that stuff cause don't want to either .....


I am clean now 10 yrs or maybe 9 idk, yeah I had to quit hanging around with lots of ppl as a result of my life change. I wish I never used it and know it messed me up pretty bad. I think I have heart and mental damage from the long term use of it. I used bodybuilding to get healthy and as a way to stay busy. I am glad you were able to quit as well!! I know so many ppl that just cant stay quit, my brother just got outta court ordered rehab...AGAIN on Xmas day. I REALLLLLLLLLLLLY hope he stays clean this time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zibra (Jan 6, 2012)

Your right sunnyboy let the fun begin.
Here's a question for my musician friends....I'm trying to get 5 chords down so I can play something but the fingers get tangled up, I guess i need to figure out which finger is in better position to use? yeaH? Am i correct? so which fingers are for which stings? do I use my thumb 
Here're the chord...

G major
3-2-0-0-0-3

E minor
0-2-2-0-0-0

C major
x-3-2-0-1-0

A minor
x-0-2-2-1-0

D major
x-x-0-2-3-2

Everyone is out of the house till 6:00 pm here's my chance to crack up the amp.

I need to reload, be back in 15 min.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am clean now 10 yrs or maybe 9 idk, yeah I had to quit hanging around with lots of ppl as a result of my life change. I wish I never used it and know it messed me up pretty bad. I think I have heart and mental damage from the long term use of it. I used bodybuilding to get healthy and as a way to stay busy. I am glad you were able to quit as well!! I know so many ppl that just cant stay quit, my brother just got outta court ordered rehab...AGAIN on Xmas day. I REALLLLLLLLLLLLY hope he stays clean this time!!!!!!!!!!!


Well as u know it's all on him all u can do is be there if her needs and hope for the best


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I checked in on my clones today....finally roots are forming!!!!!!!


I just looked at my notes, and today is the 14th day since I started them. Thats gotta be a record for the slowest roots......lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Is he out of shape from being on the road? They're better with your morning coffee (or tea). Kinda of a wake and cruise.
> 
> Wait till you try the new recipe...coming up soon.
> 
> ...


Go easy on jiggy: it's jet lag, man.
It's a long ass way from the UK to Amsterdam.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not to mention didnt he go on a smoking hiatus for a while? Tolerance is probably way down


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Um anyone foliar feed with cal mag bottle didn't say is it was safe
> sorry iPad spell checks foliar


I use 1/4-strength doses of Cal-Mag (Botanicare) for foliar feeding when needed.
Do it with lights off, naturally, and add less than 1/4-teaspoon of liquid dish soap (not anti-bacterial) so it sticks to the leaves better. Just a few good drops.
I use a spray bottle to apply it once, let the plants dry, apply again, let dry, and apply again.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Is he out of shape from being on the road? They're better with your morning coffee (or tea). Kinda of a wake and cruise.


Sounds like as good an excuse as any. I have been smoking quite a bit the past few days, actually fell asleep on the train to the airport. I would have fallen asleep on the train from the airport as well, but there were 3 drunk (although rather polite) russian kids. Interesting language. So is dutch. Anyways, i really really really enjoyed my nap. Thank you very much sir.



DoobieBrother said:


> Go easy on jiggy: it's jet lag, man.
> It's a long ass way from the UK to Amsterdam.


Barely enough time to pee between acent and decent. We were delayed more than an hour I think becuase of the insane winds going on here in this part of the world. It was a pretty normal flight until we came into land. WOOAAAHHHHH. FUCKING INSANE. I cant really think of a good way do describe it, but we were shimmying and sliding and shaking and dropping and shifting. I honestly have no idea how he put it down in that kind of wind. We were all over the place, then we were on the wheels. WILD WILD stuff.



billcollector99 said:


> Not to mention didnt he go on a smoking hiatus for a while? Tolerance is probably way down


Youre correct. I've been workin all vacation to get my tolerance up for this trip. I've been able to hang for the most part, except for my nap. LOL we went to a bar for a little bit and I had apple juice (as my other choices were water, sparkling water, and orange juice). The bartender asked D if it was for a child, hehe. I guess they almost put a little happy straw in it.



zibra said:


> G major
> 3-2-0-0-0-3 2, 1, 4
> 
> E minor
> ...


Hope that makes sense, it's the fingers to use for each note reading left to right, so D major you use your first figer for the 2 use the third firger for the 3 and use your second finger for the 2 on the thinnest string.

i'm geting yelled at for not using the computer right, and we are running out of time to get baked before we bake, lol. dinner time.

peace from the dam


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Going to the hardware for some PVC so i can make some BHO!!!!!!!! Super pumped as it will be my first time! It's 45F outside today which is super warm for Michigan in January so i figured today would be perfect to make this BHO and not freeze my ass off!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 6, 2012)

Just make Shure u dont reuse the same PVC more than twice specially if u scrape the inside at all its cheap enough to make a few of them pack them all and do all of them in one dish


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I found 91% iso at Wally World..$2.49 for 1 QT.
Ill wash the bag after I do some more tomorrow or 2nite. I might try to make bho as well....
My wifes B-day 2morrow. She always tells me not to buy a gift because we are usually broke, but I got her something anyway and she doesnt know yet....haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Purple Le Pew ( Flying Dutch Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush)


----------



## Datdude910 (Jan 6, 2012)

Im a 250 watt grower and would like to know if Instead of buying a whole new 600 w system, If i could just buy a 600 w ballast and bulb and hook it up to my 250 air cooled hood?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Datdude910 said:


> Im a 250 watt grower and would like to know if Instead of buying a whole new 600 w system, If i could just buy a 600 w ballast and bulb and hook it up to my 250 air cooled hood?


As long as the plug from hood to ballast are the same go for it. You can get an adapter if it doesnt (around $10). Hoods come in different sizes and you might decide later to buy a used (or new) hood to get different or better light coverage.
250 to 600 watt is gonna have more heat, if you are not in a small space this might not be an issue, however if you are in a small tent or closet and have a low cfm 4" inline it might need to be upgraded as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

One Hundred Eighty Six Million Views.

Are you serious!!! Lol

[video=youtube;wyx6JDQCslE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a quick update on the little ones.
And also to prove that they were indeed just sleepy and that I hadn't lost what little touch I might have with growing. 
Day 36 since seeds were sown for the larger 6 plants.
3 weeks since seeds were sown for the ones on the far left.













And one of the C4/Casey plants might be showing gender already!?
(they are super vigorous plants, but...)


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2012)

That looks like a female to me doob. I'm thinking one of my kandy kush/chemD-og/purps is a male. It's starting to show preflowers and I see stalks on them, a male. I'm thinking the other might be a female, should know in another day or three and the herijuana I still don't know.


----------



## Datdude910 (Jan 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> As long as the plug from hood to ballast are the same go for it. You can get an adapter if it doesnt (around $10). Hoods come in different sizes and you might decide later to buy a used (or new) hood to get different or better light coverage.
> 250 to 600 watt is gonna have more heat, if you are not in a small space this might not be an issue, however if you are in a small tent or closet and have a low cfm 4" inline it might need to be upgraded as well.


It fits the socket so I'm thinking I would have to unscrew the ballast and replace it with a 600


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ive been playing around with my camera today, trying to get some nice close-up shots.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> One Hundred Eighty Six Million Views.
> 
> Are you serious!!! Lol
> 
> [video=youtube;wyx6JDQCslE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/video]



You have to admit, that is pretty funny though. 


I'm so jealous of the Jig man right now. Have fun in the Dam Jig and I'll have those clones ready for you when you get back


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cougar


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Datdude910 said:


> It fits the socket so I'm thinking I would have to unscrew the ballast and replace it with a 600


I am a lil confused, can you post a pic of your current light setup?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 6, 2012)

Done Done Done...... Finally done with the Clear Cut and my house smells like a skunk took a Dump. 

Yipee!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Acapulco Trich Shot, Week 10, Im letting her go a bit longer


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Made the BHO!!!! I ran outta butane but i filled the tube twice and got 5.5grams. I think im gonna refine it down to budder tomorrow. Shits so sticky it's crazy! Some gnarly stuff!*


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 6, 2012)

The big ladies are at 59days, the purple one is the Kandy KushXSkunk #1 and the 2 little ones are at 44 and those are Grape Punch and Platinum Kush.
View attachment 1978720View attachment 1978722View attachment 1978723View attachment 1978724View attachment 1978725View attachment 1978726View attachment 1978727View attachment 1978728


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice plants Bud7144!!!!! I got DNA's skunk train forever ago and grew out my kandy kush x skunk seeds and found an amazing pheno, that strain is just BOMB! 




I refined my BHO down to budder? LOL, first time making BHO. I have to sayyyyyy im high ssffuckk! The BHO is from Jackpot Royale trim, from my kush pheno of the JPR.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2012)

dam,im likeing to be all up in that bho..........


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

@ bud7144 and swamp G have you guys tried the Sleestack x Skunk??? I been eyeing that one. Bud7144 very nice plants, love the exotic colors. Swamp nice job on the BHO.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2012)

BKB, your avatar is every Kiss fan's fantasy right there. I'm not a huge Kiss fan but I might be her #1 fan, if you know what I mean, hehe.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 6, 2012)

Hell yeah bro!!!! Thats my wife, she just doesnt know it yet but when I meet her, I am dropping to a knee!!!


*Skunkijuana pollinated with Jack Hammer.....*

View attachment 1978879

Peace

BKB


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 6, 2012)

I havent tried the sleestack yet but it looks good. Heres some of my harvest of the Grape Punch, the second plant is still drying.
View attachment 1978886View attachment 1978887


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 6, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> @ bud7144 and swamp G have you guys tried the Sleestack x Skunk??? I been eyeing that one. Bud7144 very nice plants, love the exotic colors. Swamp nice job on the BHO.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


*
Yeah i grew the Sleeskunk outdoors 2 summer's ago, i got some pics of it for ya, turned out to be a damn pine tree with some FAT yields, this plant gave me 8oz's, typical skunk pheno i had of her, nice all day smoke.*


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice, how long did it take to flower???

Thanks for the pics and info fellas!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm far too drunk and stoned to look back far enough to know for sure? Is there a Club 600 World Championship PrOn Fest going down? Its like a koala bear crapped a rainbow in my brain.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2012)

Morning guys and gals, amazing pr0n being slapped up in the 6double, just amazing peeps!!!!!


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 7, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Very nice, how long did it take to flower???
> 
> Thanks for the pics and info fellas!!!
> 
> ...


It's hard to say cause she was grown outside but i would say i would go 9 weeks flowering if i grew the strain inside. Im sure theirs a sleestack pheno which is even better, you never know, i only had that one pheno of her and didnt clone her or get any seeds but it was great smoke!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 7, 2012)

wow love all the pretty pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Roflicer (Jan 7, 2012)

View attachment 1979225View attachment 1979226View attachment 1979227View attachment 1979228View attachment 1979229


My first grow, 4 white widows, also have 2 hawaii mauiis seedlings kickin off in the seedling/grow room


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 7, 2012)

The girls went under HPS for the first time this morning after 24hrs. of darkness. I dried up a few leaves that were to close to the heater in the dark room. I hope it doesn't stress & go hermi on me.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2012)

hey swamp,can you tell me more about that PE?
im doing some PE x's,from gage green seeds.

so what you got going roflicer?


----------



## Datdude910 (Jan 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am a lil confused, can you post a pic of your current light setup?


oR COULD i JUST BUY A BALLAST AND BULB? I think my 250 watt reflector can hold a 600 watt bulb and if so then all I would need is a ballast.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 7, 2012)

Swamp that dough looks amazing. Have you checked ebay for a glass extractor. They have them for as cheap as $25.

Heres my room at 2 weeks into 12/12. I changed the res and used bushamaster at 1ml/1gl.



This is one of my engineers dreams, they are waiting patiently to get their spot in the flower room.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2012)

i love your set up seedleSs 

@worm LOL your house smells like a skunk took a dump LOL if only we could bottled that scent LOL eau de skunk feces

i had a sleestak freebie that didn't make it  that looks alot like the kc brasil i have going on now. i think they were both from kc holland, my freebies that is. i have kc haze, kc crystal paradise, kandy kush, master kush as well as the exodus cheese beans left. i think the mrs ordered the chemdawg/heri you guys turned me on to. we better get those lights in here. 

i'm getting ready to transplant 4 ex cheese clones. so i have those 4, 5 more brasil clones in the dome, just transplanted 5 brasil clones 3 days ago, gave the nephew 2 of them, have 2 Madonnas vegging, they're getting bushy and ready to make one a mother. then i have a 3 ft brasil mother. 3 brasils, 1 bushy exodus cheese and the former indoor Madonna mother in the flower closet. 

good thing i chopped the little bagseed Madonnas this week. doesn't smell like skunk poo in here though, more like sweaty sneaker/coffee/dirt. yum, did i mention i love marijuana?

GGGG (gotta get gardening guys)


----------



## zibra (Jan 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> hey swamp,can you tell me more about that PE?
> im doing some PE x's,from gage green seeds.
> 
> so what you got going roflicer?


Hey G is this ur grow???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Barney's APG, she doesnt like the cold, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2012)

Datdude910 said:


> oR COULD i JUST BUY A BALLAST AND BULB? I think my 250 watt reflector can hold a 600 watt bulb and if so then all I would need is a ballast.
> View attachment 1979310View attachment 1979311View attachment 1979312View attachment 1979313


Dude yer good, that is the standard cord set, just get the ballast and bulb like you said.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 7, 2012)

zibra said:


> Hey G is this ur grow???


That's roflicer's grow... i think... he posted it...


----------



## zibra (Jan 7, 2012)

SwampGrower69 said:


> Nice plants Bud7144!!!!! I got DNA's skunk train forever ago and grew out my kandy kush x skunk seeds and found an amazing pheno, that strain is just BOMB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very yummy!!! have u heard of or know if anyone uses Tamisium Extractor? I'm looking to buy one any info is appreciate it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

zibra said:


> Very yummy!!! have u heard of or know if anyone uses Tamisium Extractor? I'm looking to buy one any info is appreciate it.


Youre gonna buy a 1000 dollar extractor!!! Holy crap


----------



## zibra (Jan 7, 2012)

A few years back there was something similar that was for $10,000 so $1000 is not bad eh! Lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Greetings from the far SOUTHWEST us


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 7, 2012)

zibra said:


> Very yummy!!! have u heard of or know if anyone uses Tamisium Extractor? I'm looking to buy one any info is appreciate it.


Yes my buddy has this extractor and yes it does work and yes it works well would I spend 1000 on it no I get just as much with a extraction experts extractor


----------



## geekmike (Jan 7, 2012)

a little love from the NW back at you!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 7, 2012)

Go look at the te 8000 commercial extractor from them


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 7, 2012)

what's the average time for a clipping to take root? Or how long should I leave it in the dome? The oldest was clipped on Monday & the younger ones were clipped on Wednesday. They look healthy & perky.


----------



## geekmike (Jan 7, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> what's the average time for a clipping to take root? Or how long should I leave it in the dome?


Depends on the strain, but usually no more than 14 days for sure. It's all strain/technique dependent though.

I get roots at about 5-7 days, able to drop in soil by 14 days max.


----------



## zibra (Jan 7, 2012)

Love the beach life.....all the way from Newport Beach Ca


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 7, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Depends on the strain, but usually no more than 14 days for sure. It's all strain/technique dependent though.
> 
> I get roots at about 5-7 days, able to drop in soil by 14 days.


I have Sour Diesel & Brain Storm.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 7, 2012)

I cloned in soil. How do I know it's rooting??? when the plant starts to grow?


----------



## geekmike (Jan 7, 2012)

yep, once you start seeing new growth that's a good sign. I like to clone in those cheap coco pucks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just another Cougar


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2012)

high from the beach, did my cloning and went to the beach for a bit, a little "chilly" for the mrs, it's a big ol 74 degrees 
calidad i let my cheese clones go 2 weeks and they looked perfect. i think i was over anxious before and didn't let them go long enough. i have some others (brasils) in the dome still, did them new years eve so they have about a week to go yet 
[video]http://www.cedarcoveresort.com/webcam/live.html[/video]


----------



## Roflicer (Jan 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> hey swamp,can you tell me more about that PE?
> im doing some PE x's,from gage green seeds.
> 
> so what you got going roflicer?


I got some white widows I been vegging for 2 months. They short and bushy and im loving it man


----------



## Roflicer (Jan 7, 2012)

zibra said:


> Hey G is this ur grow???


Haha sorry man I uploaded pics and thought I gave description but apparently not. Its my first grow


----------



## Roflicer (Jan 7, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Swamp that dough looks amazing. Have you checked ebay for a glass extractor. They have them for as cheap as $25.
> 
> Heres my room at 2 weeks into 12/12. I changed the res and used bushamaster at 1ml/1gl.
> 
> ...


haha sick setup man. Im just growin in pots and you're over here doin some space-age next level kinda shit man. I forget his name but he has one of the most popular vertical growing threads and that's my dream


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 7, 2012)

Check out this thread if your looking into a tamasium extractor. http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f60/tamisium-butane-extractors-14524/

Thanks Roflicer. I think your talking about Heath Robinson. He set the bar on rdwc pipe set up for sure.


----------



## Roflicer (Jan 7, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Yes my buddy has this extractor and yes it does work and yes it works well would I spend 1000 on it no I get just as much with a extraction experts extractor


whats the point of getting an extractor?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 7, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Swamp that dough looks amazing. Have you checked ebay for a glass extractor. They have them for as cheap as $25.Heres my room at 2 weeks into 12/12. I changed the res and used bushamaster at 1ml/1gl.This is one of my engineers dreams, they are waiting patiently to get their spot in the flower room.View attachment 1979371


Diggin that setup man! Tight work!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 7, 2012)

zibra said:


> Love the beach life.....all the way from Newport Beach Ca
> View attachment 1979714 View attachment 1979716


That's my neck of the woods 
If you live there, we're practically neighbors in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 7, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Diggin that setup man! Tight work!


thanks.

Roflicer, the extractors make bho, the tamasium one saves the butane to keep using over and over.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 7, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Swamp that dough looks amazing. Have you checked ebay for a glass extractor. They have them for as cheap as $25.
> 
> Heres my room at 2 weeks into 12/12. I changed the res and used bushamaster at 1ml/1gl.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap that is amazing. 

Kind of reminds me of Pompeii


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> what's the average time for a clipping to take root? Or how long should I leave it in the dome? The oldest was clipped on Monday & the younger ones were clipped on Wednesday. They look healthy & perky.





geekmike said:


> Depends on the strain, but usually no more than 14 days for sure. It's all strain/technique dependent though.
> 
> I get roots at about 5-7 days, able to drop in soil by 14 days max.


 Lol 13 days for me to get roots, but I'm special!! Haha


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 7, 2012)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 7, 2012)

hey guys, bout 5 days away i reckon! go the 600's!!


----------



## Roflicer (Jan 7, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Check out this thread if your looking into a tamasium extractor. http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f60/tamisium-butane-extractors-14524/
> 
> Thanks Roflicer. I think your talking about Heath Robinson. He set the bar on rdwc pipe set up for sure.


Yeah thats exactly who it is, and yeah his shit is sick and the turn around is so fast


----------



## Roflicer (Jan 7, 2012)

When are you using butane in your grow? I am assuming a co2 generator or something?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 7, 2012)

Roflicer said:


> When are you using butane in your grow? I am assuming a co2 generator or something?


Using butane to make bho wax not in our grows bud


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 7, 2012)

should i watch war horse or the girl with the dragon tattoo?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 7, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> should i watch war horse or the girl with the dragon tattoo?


gwtdt definately


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 7, 2012)

are you sure? i was thinking deff war horse. fuck.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 7, 2012)

I wasn't feeling the dragon tattoo, okay I guess at best.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 7, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> I cloned in soil. How do I know it's rooting??? when the plant starts to grow?



Either that or lightly pull on the stem to see if the roots have developed. Usually once the stem starts to swell its not much longer after that!


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 7, 2012)

the new sherlock holmes is the shit i suggest everybody watch, and i just watched Tinker Taylor Soldier Spy was cool but hard to follow.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 7, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> the new sherlock holmes is the shit i suggest everybody watch, and i just watched Tinker Taylor Soldier Spy was cool but hard to follow.


I heard that was good! 


BTW I feel kinda dumb asking as I'm sure I could just search and find out but what the F is BHO and how do I make it with butane? lol?? I see all of you making it and I want in


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 7, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I heard that was good!
> 
> 
> BTW I feel kinda dumb asking as I'm sure I could just search and find out but what the F is BHO and how do I make it with butane? lol?? I see all of you making it and I want in


Just one way to extract THC from bud/trim. super potent stuff. Check out youtube and you can see all about it. Think i will blaze some now........

[video=youtube;ak1oFxTHttY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak1oFxTHttY[/video]


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats pretty bad ass wormdrive thanks! Brought back a memory of when I tried to do this with a friend "had now clue what exactly we where doing lol." the cap shot off and weed went everywhere including his eyes lmao!! Was extremely funny and I had completely forgotten about it until that video lol.. I'll definitely give this a try, how does it compare to bubble hash?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

*Pic of the Year Entry*.....new and improved by DST's wifey, thanks Mrs DST!!!



*Hawaii 5-0 Clone dusted with Cougar Pollen.*

View attachment 1980973


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

One Hitter Quitter LMFAO


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> One Hitter Quitter LMFAO


WTF???? See you tomorrow bro, have a nice night.....ZZZzzzZZzZzzzZzzz


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats a single calyx from the bubba


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 7, 2012)

God dam i have seen some frosty bud but fuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk......


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a single calyx from the bubba


And I bet that all u need lol


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2012)

Bloody hell Bill, that's a brilliant pic, hehe!!!! Time for wakey bakey me thinks.

Peace, D


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Hahahahaha! Foreal nice pic!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 8, 2012)

Sitting at dennys. Phone is about to die. Dez saved my ass tonight. Someone took my helmet at the tribal seeds show. He came through with one and delivered it to me.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2012)

Dez is a regular fukking 600 Super Hero my bru, all I hear is good things about that lad!!!!!

Rock on to you Dez!



strictly seedleSs said:


> Sitting at dennys. Phone is about to die. Dez saved my ass tonight. Someone took my helmet at the tribal seeds show. He came through with one and delivered it to me.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I'm a bit disappointed, the two kandy kush crosses and the herijuana all turned out to be males and are no longer in the flower room, for that matter they are no longer in existence. Tomorrow they will be on their way to the landfill. I have all feminized beans going in the flower room so I didn't want them to get pollinated and create some kind of funky who knows what mutant species. I was lucky enough to be gifted a couple of white widow max beans by one of our fellow six hundred brothers, you know who you are and thank you very much, that I think will be popped next go round. My green poison and ak47/white widow are both doing nicely and will be the base for my next grow. I'll let them get to five or six weeks in the tent and then take clones from both to go into the flower room. The green poison is supposed to be a seven week flower, we'll see.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 8, 2012)

View attachment 1981544check my thread!! teaser


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awwwwww I missed Tribal Seeds Show????? and I have Kandy Kush seeds still hehehhee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> One Hitter Quitter LMFAO


 *rubs eyes*


----------



## duchieman (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow! What a read! Luckily I've been able to at least lurk the past while or that would have taken a whole 8 hour shift to catch up. As usual there's so much to comment on I wouldn't know where to start. 

First off Jig, remember your story about being jealous of somebody? Even though I have a great wife and daughter and for the most part I'm a happy man, I'm finding it real hard not to be jealous of you right now, but I'm trying.  No really man, it is really cool and I just can't help being envious but I'm really enjoying to play by play. Rock on man!

Doobie, your killing me in the veg department. Mine are doing ok but yours are so full and healthy. Somethings gone array and I must get to the bottom of it. Also my germing these days is sucking real bad. Out of 15 seeds I've only got 2 of the BB Sour Cherry? I think that's the name. And 1 Satori Rom that I'm fighting to keep going. I'm pretty certain part of my issue is ambient temps around the tub, especially at lights out. Also I'm dealing with low humidity so I'm on the hunt for a humidifier and heat pad. Never ends with this hobby. By the way. Of the 15 seeds, 1 was cracked open along the seam. It was the CCxL/C4xCB and it was the first one to pop up and the largest of the two that I have. The third one didn't make it. I want to try a test on some dirt weed seeds that I have and see if I soften and crack them before hand if that has an effect on germing. 

bassman. Thanks for sharing your story with us. That's not something that's easy to just spill out. I had my monkey back when I was 20ish. At 19 I was introduced to coke by the shady people I was associating with. I went from snorting to cooking real fast and eventually ended up mainlining the shit. A few years later and a couple of bad shake ups and I finally kicked it on my own and haven't looked back since. Problem is that I now have a constant reminder in the form of Hep C that the treatment I went through recently didn't effectively remove. Now I wait for clinical trials to come up and try. Well, there's my skeleton out.

Anyway, missed you guys. Love my 600 bro's! Wifey's at work so I'm just chillin and hanging out listening to tunes today. Will probably work on a solution to my troubles I spoke of and get some new seeds going. 

Talk to ya later brothers and sisters.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Dezracer (Jan 8, 2012)

WOW I'm tired this morning. Was a late night to say the least, lol

@ SS - No worries bru, I'm always down to help out my peeps if it's at all possible. My poor mom was the hero lasat night though by agreeing to stay here til 2 so I could pick up my helmet and run it up to you. Heart of gold, that woman has. I'm heading over there with the kids this evening for dinner and to catch up with my stepdad since he hasn't been around for a while so I'll be sure to thank her again for you.


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 8, 2012)

I want to get high.....so high....


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 8, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> WOW I'm tired this morning. Was a late night to say the least, lol
> 
> @ SS - No worries bru, I'm always down to help out my peeps if it's at all possible. My poor mom was the hero lasat night though by agreeing to stay here til 2 so I could pick up my helmet and run it up to you. Heart of gold, that woman has. I'm heading over there with the kids this evening for dinner and to catch up with my stepdad since he hasn't been around for a while so I'll be sure to thank her again for you.


That's what's up man... 600 love fo sho.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Purple Le Pew*​


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunday pr0n  im loving it!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;HgXPEHpNlAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgXPEHpNlAM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Credit for the background music.

[video=youtube;c6QkXWfoxtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6QkXWfoxtA[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 8, 2012)

Where's that smell-o-vision at when you need it Duchie?

That's some good stuff man, thanks for putting the vid up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well once the 1st lil roots showed up they are exploding!! I think the KLN did the trick as it was like 3 days after that I saw roots.

@Duchie it feels good to throw out our past and not be judged, glad you are free like me!! I hope you can get rid of the lingering after effects!!!!

@Dez glad there are ppl like u out there that prove real friends exist!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Those are some nice buds duch!!! Great work bro! You ever think about making Rest and Relaxation Videos with Buds?? I felt relaxed watching your video!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Pressed Cougar Kief


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the props guys but I feel I just did what I would like to think someone would do for me if I were in the same situation. Seedless is one of the nicest and coolest people I've met in a long time, Jig being another and I don't doubt for a second that they'd help a brother in need just as I did. 

The 600 is chock full of good people and I'm just happy that I was fortunate enough top have been welcomed into it.

I'm off to my mom's place now with the kids and I want to chill with wifey tonight so I'll check in with you tomorrow.

Peace


----------



## duchieman (Jan 8, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Where's that smell-o-vision at when you need it Duchie?
> 
> That's some good stuff man, thanks for putting the vid up.


 I know eh? I gotta tell ya, I've never smelled weed like this before. That Heri I was talking about was so vanilla sweet it was like something in a candle shop. Thanks for watching it Dez. 




bassman999 said:


> Well once the 1st lil roots showed up they are exploding!! I think the KLN did the trick as it was like 3 days after that I saw roots.
> 
> @Duchie it feels good to throw out our past and not be judged, glad you are free like me!! I hope you can get rid of the lingering after effects!!!!
> 
> @Dez glad there are ppl like u out there that prove real friends exist!!!


 People can judge me all they want bass. I don't have regrets, I have experiences I don't forget. It's all just part of my story and if someone doesn't like it then the fiction section is over there. 



bekindbud said:


> Those are some nice buds duch!!! Great work bro! You ever think about making Rest and Relaxation Videos with Buds?? I felt relaxed watching your video!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


  Dude, I just did a nice bowl of that Heri before I pressed record so relaxed is exactly what I was. Watching it later I'm thinking, "what's with the Venus Flytrap shit"? I'll have to do a Johnny Fever version next. Maybe I'll use a KISS tune! 

Oh, and a whole lot of what Dez said.

All right fellow babies. BOOOGERRRRRR!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn the Steelers lost in OT to a new rule never exercised before. Im in disbelief!! 60 yard run for the TD......Man does this suck!!!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 8, 2012)

well, since i am the king of "fuck it... it'll grow"... and "New? Gotta be better!" I decided today to try something new. Ever heard of Stack-A-Pots? Well, i am gonna try them out. I have this space problem, that I don't think should be a space problem with 12/12 grow... so... gonna try to combine / stack some pot(s) lol. I'll post pics tomorrow. Little brother confirmed, I can't keep all the PK Kush Clones, but I can keep 1... so I am taking the best one.

I'll update tomorrow... today... I am just blah... I need to pack a vapo...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Damn the Steelers lost in OT to a new rule never exercised before. Im in disbelief!! 60 yard run for the TD......Man does this suck!!!!


looks like God is a Bronco's fan.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> looks like God is a Bronco's fan.
> 
> 
> cof


Thats for sure....lol. 
The wife is pissed.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

*Sunday Night prOn*

View attachment 1982986View attachment 1982989View attachment 1982990

I just chopped the main off my Skunkijuana plant. This was the plant I decorated as the Christmas Tree for the 600 Xmas Contest. I am very proud of this one. My largest hydro grow ever!

Peace

BKB


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 8, 2012)

jackberry budshot 6 weeks just put under a 600 yesterday


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

@BKB She is beautiful!!
@sweetswisher...she looks sooo tasty!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Daaaaaaamnnnnnnnnn BKB that looks fiyahhhhhhh !!! Nice work !!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks fellas, there is still her mid section and lower branches that will come down tomorrow or tuesday. I am lazy right now. LOL

@duch, the 2 clones I hit with your Jack Hammer are clones off that plant.....what do you think bro on the mix???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Thanks fellas, there is still her mid section and lower branches that will come down tomorrow or tuesday. I am lazy right now. LOL
> 
> @duch, the 2 clones I hit with your Jack Hammer are clones off that plant.....what do you think bro on the mix???


Early Skunk x Jack Herer, then crossed with Jackhammer.

Gonna be some fly me to the moon shit.

Like John Legend said, Lets get liftedddd.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am looking for some clip on fans for my tent. Can anyone steer me toward a good one? Thanx


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

*alittle more Sunday Night prOn.....*

Here is whats left of my Xmas Tree

View attachment 1983230View attachment 1983232View attachment 1983233


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet Holy hell that is one Giant plant. Nice work.

Opened the bho factory again today. Used up some old Haze shake i had laying around. You can still smell that musty haze aroma. Real dark amber, should be tasty. What kind of return are you guys getting? I usually get about 2.5 grams per ounce using 1.5 cans of butane.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

My Larry OG looks dead again!! I swear she has problems, as soon as she looks happy, 2 days later hanging like a weeping willow again...... Idk what is wrong with her????


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 8, 2012)

never thought i'd know what my smellow americans are feeling like at war watching out for those IED's but fuck my city is a landmine cops on every fuckin corner going north west east and south what the fuck! sharrifs and troopers, all ready to lynch me.

and hate to say it but it seems to be that my "neb" is dirty than a mother fucker.

not too dirty, but any dirt is too dirty these days. stay on your P's and Q's my friends.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> never thought i'd know what my smellow americans are feeling like at war watching out for those IED's but fuck my city is a landmine cops on every fuckin corner going north west east and south what the fuck! sharrifs and troopers, all ready to lynch me.


Be careful DRO and stay safe!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> *alittle more Sunday Night prOn.....*
> 
> Here is whats left of my Xmas Tree
> 
> View attachment 1983230View attachment 1983232View attachment 1983233


How much longer r u gonna let the bottom go, or is it just waiting for you to have time??


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome pics man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 8, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Be careful DRO and stay safe!!


i will bassman, i want everybody to take my minor slip as a reminder to keep your game tight.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> How much longer r u gonna let the bottom go, or is it just waiting for you to have time??


More me having time....tomorrow I will have her all chopped. I really cant stand trimming.


----------



## Qwisty (Jan 8, 2012)

My modest little grow of Blue Mystic at three weeks since germination. I flipped to 12/12 and went to a 600 watt Hortilux HPS from a 600 watt Bad Ass Bulbs MH today. I'm running the full line of House and Garden. Any yield predictions? This is my first real grow.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 8, 2012)

Qwisty said:


> My modest little grow of Blue Mystic at three weeks since germination. I flipped to 12/12 and went to a 600 watt Hortilux HPS from a 600 watt Bad Ass Bulbs MH today. I'm running the full line of House and Garden. Any yield predictions? This is my first real grow.
> 
> View attachment 1983432View attachment 1983433View attachment 1983434


Looks great man, I predict you will be smokin your own weed in no time. Only mother nature knows how much.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i will bassman, i want everybody to take my minor slip as a reminder to keep your game tight.


I am legal grower and smoker...not sure if there is really such a thing though....lol


bekindbud said:


> More me having time....tomorrow I will have her all chopped. I really cant stand trimming.


I really hate trimming too


Qwisty said:


> My modest little grow of Blue Mystic at three weeks since germination. I flipped to 12/12 and went to a 600 watt Hortilux HPS from a 600 watt Bad Ass Bulbs MH today. I'm running the full line of House and Garden. Any yield predictions? This is my first real grow.
> 
> View attachment 1983432View attachment 1983433View attachment 1983434


looking good, and welcome to the 600!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 9, 2012)

To everyone that posted pics in the last 2 days.....DAAAAAAMN!!! one after another after another. Im not going to even try to comment individually. Serious pron up in here.

worm- I get anywhere from 4-7 grams per ounce. depends on what strain im using, and what part of the bag the trim is in. i.e. the bottom of the bag has more trichs than the top.

I called Dez knowing that if it was at all possible he would save the day. He rides and understands what a pickle you are in without a helmet at 2am, in a state that will chop off your balls if you arent wearing a helmet. Not to mention how much THC i had in me. Holy hell was I high. So I called up my good friend and his saint of a mother stayed way late so he could help some hippy biker. Yesterday was one for the books. A pretty funny thing about someone taking my helmet was that it was only a $20 skid lid with a $20 pair of glasses. Thats not enough to get a dime rock, what was wrapped up in my leathers was a quarter pound of my outdoor. So Im not bumming on losing the helmet. The Tribal Seeds show was fucking awesome. They get better everytime I see them, and the set was one great song after the next. They played 2 Bob songs, and you have to be pretty damn good and have balls to play 1 let alone 2 Bob tracks. Smoked with the drummer before they went on stage, and he was under the weather. He champed the end of the joint and perked up. When he got on stage no one would believe he was as sick as he was. That guy is an animal on the drums. If Tribal Seeds is playing within 200 miles of you, you owe it to yourself to get tickets. I ate, drank, and smoked myself into a happy stooper last night. I must have had 4000 calories last night between the beer, del taco, and denny's. Banana OG gives me the uber muchies.

Dez-You are a great friend. I owe you and your mom. I know what to get you, but what about your mom? Does she have a bubbler?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats whats up Dez.

Shit I like to see people helping people.

Karma gonna hook you up some day D.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Damn the Steelers lost in OT to a new rule never exercised before. Im in disbelief!! 60 yard run for the TD......Man does this suck!!!!


Unless ur a broncos fan, hehehe. Unbelievable huh. I was just standing staring at the tv, like I don't believe what I just saw.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

Gonna have to get some pr0n up in this thread, being left behind by all these amazing 600 shots. Nice peoples of the 6 double, nice. And Droman, hope you are okay bru!

Have a goodly one.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sweet Holy hell that is one Giant plant. Nice work.
> 
> Opened the bho factory again today. Used up some old Haze shake i had laying around. You can still smell that musty haze aroma. Real dark amber, should be tasty. What kind of return are you guys getting? I usually get about 2.5 grams per ounce using 1.5 cans of butane.
> 
> View attachment 1983252


That's about what I've gotten, but I've only run it twice. My buddies aren't happy with anything less than 15% and usually get 20%, so more like 6 g per oz. Do you grind things up at all before you stuff it in the tube?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's about what I've gotten, but I've only run it twice. My buddies aren't happy with anything less than 15% and usually get 20%, so more like 6 g per oz. Do you grind things up at all before you stuff it in the tube?


I dry it out and crush it by hand. Been using crappy weed so thats why my ratio is down i think. Got some fresh frosty trim and popcorn drying up for the next run. I should see some improvement.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

hahhahaahhahhahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayaya!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Love it keep it coming guys hehehhehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 9, 2012)

Good morning 6er's. All is good. Generally speaking, how long after going into 12/12 does it take to start seeing some flowering. Anybody have pictures of the first stages of flowering?


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 9, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Good morning 6er's. All is good. Generally speaking, how long after going into 12/12 does it take to start seeing some flowering. Anybody have pictures of the first stages of flowering?


 Usually a couple weeks... If a plant is mature and ready to flower, they will start popping pistils pretty fast after the switch. Check out my "600w SugarPunch" grow in my sig, there's a good timeline of pics in there..


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't understand this whole Tebow thing, all he does is win. So the rest of the country is now getting to see the quarterback that isn't good enough for the NFL. For those living in the southeast and watch college football, we've been seeing him for years. The high school football game I went to a month or so ago, my lady's sister was telling me Tebow played at a rival high school so she got to see him then. Since I'm a gator fan I had the pleasure of watching him for a few years and the guy is just unbelievable. I have never seen such a humble, positive player more than willing to spread the glory to his team mates. It's nice to see in the uber macho ME world of the NFL. He's certainly not the best passer in the league but he's certainly one of the best leaders and he's running amok in the big league just like he did in college, the guy is a beast...and all he does is win. Kind of reminds me of Anthony Carter when he played for the vikings, all he did was catch touchdown passes.

So do any of you soil guys 'cultivate' your soil? By that this is what I mean. I use a wooden skewer to break up the soil when it starts to get crusty on top and then I take the skewer and shove it down into the dirt to sort of aerate the soil and allow for easier water penetration to the bottom of the plant.

cof, how long do you let your shackzilla go? My baby just ended week five and is looking fantastic other than a bit of premature yellowing of the leaves. I gave all the girls a little extra N in their water yesterday so I'm hoping to see some improvement by the weekend.

And to everyone who has posted pics over the last couple of pages, I just think the same thing all the time. How good would it be if we could all get together for a three day weekend and have our own little outdoor party, jamming to tunes from some live music and sampling each others wares until our little hearts were content. And once we got a good buzz going and the munchies start to hit, mosey on over to the food and drink pavilion. I can picture it now, listening to music, getting stoned, meeting everyone we've been sharing with on here for however long and all the while the smell of smoking pork and hamburgers wafting through the air. Good food, good music, good friends and good smoke and edibles, what more could a person want?

Edit. My two og18 clones starting their third week of 12/12 today, I'll get ya' some pics.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2012)

Two pics of og18 starting week three of 12/12 today and a couple pics of a hericules which will finish week two of 12/12 on thursday. The side branching on the og's is straight up while the side branching on the hericules is more christmas tree looking.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2012)

Tebow is definitely a World Class leader. Players want to play for him and he has his focus right. It's all about keeping it simple. He says cliche stuff all the time, but it's becuase it's true. I just love watching the talking heads say he's the worst quarterback ever. Now see they have things quite opposite of simple... they got 1,000 ways to tell you how good a quarterback or any player for that matter is. They can say things like Brady is 2.4 fairy points better than Brees, lol. Fuck all that. The only thing that matters is winning. End of story.

I could care less about his religious beliefs and find it very interesting and amusing how big a problem many people have with it. He doesn't tell me what I should be doing, so it's all good.

Last day in Sunny England... even got some sun... see, proof is in the shadows. And yes I am 12 feet tall.



Bonus pics from sunny Amsterdam. 

Erl coated joint


and a nighttime shot from the Grey Area:


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah jig he also reminds me of fran tarkenton of the long ago vikings. He was another player not good enough for the NFL. With all the combines and tryouts and sports science of today there is one thing they still can't measure, the desire to play the game.

Sorry to see you're having such a horrendous time across the pond.

A few more pics of the garden. The out of control monster in the back is the critical kali mist, she just never seemed to stop growing up. The canopy pic is the og mom and the close-ups are of shackzilla.


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2012)

loveing all the pics...........
@headsup,
i like to aerate my medium,every two weeks,i use a hallow bamboo stick,it pulls out about 2" of medium,ill get pics.
and that dry ice,i start with a lb,and layer it out,bud/trim-dry ice-bud-dry ice.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 9, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Usually a couple weeks... If a plant is mature and ready to flower, they will start popping pistils pretty fast after the switch. Check out my "600w SugarPunch" grow in my sig, there's a good timeline of pics in there..


Yup seeing more pistils already. yay.


----------



## zibra (Jan 9, 2012)

Good moring world!!!!.....early morning question, does anyone heard of sugar hash? A while back I got my hands on sugar hash and it was incredible and I have smoked so many hashes in my life time but this one really caught my attention. I was told it's a secret recipe....Im not talking about budder. Does anyone knows what I'm talking about?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2012)

Heads Up

The shacks usually finish between 10 and 11 weeks.

I have been having a problem with yellowing in bloom and was reading about sannie's buffer tabs and he's talking about a lack of lime buffer and I recently started top dressing (adding a suppliment and working it into the first inch of soil) a tablespoon of dolomite lime. They are already getting plenty of nitrogen-blood meal added just before going into bloom plus feeding Dyna-Gro 7-9-5. I'm just a little bit "off" of the perfect mix and I hope the lime is the answer.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

Well cof, I shocked practically every plant in my grow (bloom and flower) but hey, they got over it and once you get past the little yellow blotches in an otherwise perfect grow, it doesn't hurt so much......

Bolo Kush from our good friend Integra21. There are a couple of diff phenos but they certainly like to pack it on. Oh, and Santa also brought me some PM as well as a camera lens, the fukker. On top of it now, but just in case anyone notices it thought I'd cover my bahooky.

These are 12/12 from seed and have been fed once throughout the whole flower period as far as my memory serves me (the once burnt them as you can see). These will be some of my first plants to go through the re-cycled pots that I have started to do (i.e when I just plant the new clone in the pot of the plant that has just been harvested without changing the medium at all.)

Who the fuk says you need nutes and PK boosters eh!!!

pheno 1.





















pheno 2 (already looking finished - I think this will be a spongier one though, the pheno 1 looks more like the first Bolo I grew)
















Little bit of DOG to finish











And who let this long haired hippy into my crib? lol






Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

woops, missed these, this cola is about 8 inches since my finger spread is at least 9 to 10 inch.











peace, D


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 9, 2012)

hey guys you gotta check my thread out now, just harvest my girl!!! pics galore!!!View attachment 1984019 ooooooohhhhh yeah, i just know i got easy 1 pound of this fair lady look at these puppies!!!


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry to interrupt the bud porn, but I have a special announcement. If you own a dog or are considering owning one, please read. For the dogs sake & ours. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/smalltoydogs.htm Now bag to your regular programming. lol


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

no worries Calidadd, just made me think of someone that I call "Dog in a Bag".....sorry but I find it ridiculous that women and men are carrying arounds dogs in bags, poor bloody animals....get a grip, lol.



Calidadd said:


> Sorry to interrupt the bud porn, but I have a special announcement. If you own a dog or are considering owning one, please read. For the dogs sake & ours. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/smalltoydogs.htm Now bag to your regular programming. lol


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 9, 2012)

DST said:


> no worries Calidadd, just made me think of someone that I call "Dog in a Bag".....sorry but I find it ridiculous that women and men are carrying arounds dogs in bags, poor bloody animals....get a grip, lol.


yeah, I see it all the time. It's ridiculous in NY city.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

my wifes in advertising, and some people take their "dogs in bags" to work!!!! ffs.


Calidadd said:


> yeah, I see it all the time. It's ridiculous in NY city.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 9, 2012)

I was looking for a harness for my pup & what I saw made me laugh!!! LV, Coach, Gucci, all these high end names. I think Ill get one too piss off the status quo.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2012)

Who ever thought DST would be playing GT4, hehehe. I hope mr. west is happy, lol


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

the things i will do for my guests eh!!! ffs. lol.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 9, 2012)

So, I am growing in that stack-a-pot now. It's gonna be kinda cool when it all fills up. I have a Tranny Clone, Hollands Hope clone, and PK Kush Clone on the bottom level / Three seedlings on the second level, one is VooDoo, the other two could be GrandDaddyPurp, Pineapple Chunk, or Blue Dream... / and on the top level, another mystery seedling, and transplanted those two UnderDog clones to this pot system. 

I can see a lot of problems with this as an INSIDE grow already... light penetration, root growth, etc... but I am gonna do it anyways. It will look cool when I have 8 different strains growing in this thing... and it gives me a little more room in the 12/12 tent.

I only took one of the PK Kush for myself... but I took the biggest one. The others are in my wardrobe under the 125w CFL. I'll get some pics in a bit.. when I get around to packin up a bowl and smokin. 

----------------------

So last night after doing the transplants to everything and getting this StackAPot set up... I called the wife in, to smoke a little sample of UnderDog (smooth, and very energetic) and look at my new toy.  I hit the bowl, zoned out... and she was like... "You're thinking of how many more you can plant now, aren't ya?" I had to laugh, I couldn't stop laughing, because of the way it was said, and the look on her face. It was like half a plea... like saying, without saying "Please don't plant another 10 seedlings now" lol. Then after another round... she looked at me and was like... "seriously... what flavors are you putting in the ground tomorrow?" lol. I'm not planning on planting now. Think I have enough to satisfy me atm... but... it was just funny.

I am not addicted to smoking Marjuana... I am addicted to growing it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Heehheehehe love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello all. I have a 600 watt question for anyone using 1 fan to cool 2 or more lights...

How many CFM'S PER BULB would you recommend as an efficient cooling force. I plan on running 6-8 600 watt lights in a horizontal/vertical configuration. System will be a modular NFT/Ebb&flow. Seperate fan for atmosphere venting. Each light will have it's own fresh air intake, which will manifold to 1 fan...

Any takers?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Sorry to interrupt the bud porn, but I have a special announcement. If you own a dog or are considering owning one, please read. For the dogs sake & ours. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/smalltoydogs.htm Now bag to your regular programming. lol


Very informative rad Cali, thanx for the link!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Hello all. I have a 600 watt question for anyone using 1 fan to cool 2 or more lights...
> 
> How many CFM'S PER BULB would you recommend as an efficient cooling force. I plan on running 6-8 600 watt lights in a horizontal/vertical configuration. System will be a modular NFT/Ebb&flow. Seperate fan for atmosphere venting. Each light will have it's own fresh air intake, which will manifold to 1 fan...
> 
> Any takers?


That would depend on the grow space, and ambient temps on the room/house they are in. I would presume a 10-12" fan at least though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

People see Tebow succeed, and they automatically wanna hate.

Its ok though, cause the haters are just gonna make him better


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

Off to Lowes to buy 5 gall grey buckets and 1/2" pvc to make more cloners (since I think I figured out the mystery to cloning). I think those buckets even though smaller are gonna be better since they wont leak and are just plain simpler.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2012)

sounds like you had an interesting holiday period jig, been to the dam and the u.k eh?, i hope you had a good one. have a safe journey home and come back real soon ya hear.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That would depend on the grow space, and ambient temps on the room/house they are in. I would presume a 10-12" fan at least though.


I was thinking 250cfm PER BULB.

Grow area is 1000 Cubic feet

Floor area is 9X8

Ambient temp outsuide will fluctuate between 30F and 80F
All ducting will have 4" of insulation, sans the sun tubes.
Light fan will be temp controlled, so condensation on tubes is minimal. (And it's my new house heater ;D)
Room will be dehumidified and pumped with negative ions.
2 vents in floor at rear of room will provide fresh air.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Off to Lowes to buy 5 gall grey buckets and 1/2" pvc to make more cloners (since I think I figured out the mystery to cloning). I think those buckets even though smaller are gonna be better since they wont leak and are just plain simpler.


Office Depot has 9 ltr storage boxes that work well with a clear top from a disposible lasagna pan.




452108

Share this product

http://reviews.officedepot.com/2563/452108/writereview.htm?format=embedded&campaignid=BV_SUBMISSIONLINK&sessionparams=__BVSESSIONPARAMS__&return=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.officedepot.com%2Fcatalog%2FcatalogSku.do%3Fid%3D452108&innerreturn=http%3A%2F%2Freviews.officedepot.com%2F2563%2F452108%2Freviews.htm%3Fformat%3Dembedded&user=__USERID__&submissionparams=__BVSUBMISSIONPARAMETERS__&submissionurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.officedepot.com%2Fcatalog%2Freview.do%3F
http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/review.do?

Printable reviews


This item is in your cart 
[h=1]Really Useful Boxes® 100% Recycled Storage Box, 17 Liter, 7"H x 14"W x 19"D, Black[/h]Item # 452108 
_Strong boxes to help you get organized!_

Transparent, stacking storage boxes designed especially for the home and office.
File-size boxes can also store letter and legal archives as well as popular-size binders.
Greener choice  contains 100% total recycled content.
Learn More














Available online 








Store pickup 








Sold in stores  
at selected Store
 Check local store availability 



 Your selected store 

 Check another store Delivery, pricing, and availability policy



Contains Recycled Material




 Your Low Price $11.99 
/ each






Product Tour



 







I couldn't find the 9, but they look like this, just smaller.


cof


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2012)

i don't think there is a fan on the market capable of cooling 6-8 600w bulbs in sequence. i ran 3 600w cooltubes in sequence with an 8" rvk fan and they were fine, if you want to run six air cooled reflectors (especially the big ones) i would recommend a similar set up. i wouldn't cool more than 3 air cooled lights from one fan though, the heat of the last bulb to be cooled would be double what the first one is.

i don't really know much about cfm ratings, trial and error is a good way to make a grow work on a budget, my preference is an over-engineered grow room that will give you no problems.

like bassman says there are a lot of variables to take into account, you are asking in the right place at least.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey cof have you used this?
I have a Rubbermaid tuffneck or whatever ppl use for most of the diy examples on the net...leaks like a mofo!! I has to use 2 layers self sticking door seal and foil tape where the lid meets the sides. I have to remove tape and re apply every time I check ph or change water. What a PITA!!!
If this seals I am interested. Only reason I like the homer bucket idea is that I know for SURE it wont leak.

edit

Is the clear lasagna top for use as a humidity dome??


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I was thinking 250cfm PER BULB.
> 
> Grow area is 1000 Cubic feet
> 
> ...


1000 ft3 sounds bigger that a 9x8 footprint unless you have 14' high ceilings?
I agree with ghb I am afraid, I dont wanna steer you wrong and buy less that needed. I run an 8" fan on a single 600, def overkill, but I can speed control it and quiet it down, and it is in my 4x4x7 tent.
I run a 1000w in a 6x8x10h with a 250 cfm fan, and it stays around 75-80 with the ambient being 70*....if that helps at all.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2012)

Ime guessing the horizontals will be in sealed hoods and the vert bare bulb,,,,how many of each are u doing if ur doing say 3 to 4 sealed hoods a 8 to 10 would take care of that and a 8 to 10 for exhaust of the room and that will naturally pull fresh air in


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2012)

I run a 8 inch max fan on a 600 and 1000 water pulling thru carbon filter and pulling hot air from room set on low and my temps are perfect if u uses a 8 inch per 3 sealed hoods u should be way fine they are pricey but I love them wouldn't use another fan besides vortex and my room is 8x6x8


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

ghb said:


> i don't think there is a fan on the market capable of cooling 6-8 600w bulbs in sequence. i ran 3 600w cooltubes in sequence with an 8" rvk fan and they were fine, if you want to run six air cooled reflectors (especially the big ones) i would recommend a similar set up. i wouldn't cool more than 3 air cooled lights from one fan though, the heat of the last bulb to be cooled would be double what the first one is.
> 
> i don't really know much about cfm ratings, trial and error is a good way to make a grow work on a budget, my preference is an over-engineered grow room that will give you no problems.
> 
> like bassman says there are a lot of variables to take into account, you are asking in the right place at least.


They are being cooled in parallel format. Each light has it's OWN fresh air intake, so each bulb receives the coolest light possible. My question is will a 2080cfm 12" Vortex fan pull enough air through each duct with a dust mushroom on each intake.  

I was looking for more along the lines of "I use a 750cfm fan for 3 lights=250cfm per bulb."

I understand there is added resistance because of the filters.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Ime guessing the horizontals will be in sealed hoods and the vert bare bulb,,,,how many of each are u doing if ur doing say 3 to 4 sealed hoods a 8 to 10 would take care of that and a 8 to 10 for exhaust of the room and that will naturally pull fresh air in


All will be air cooled.

There will be 2 MH on the ceiling, 1 HPS in the middle, and a HPS on each wall. (Mounted away from the wall, of course)

I call it "The Reactor"

Just think "Open Colluseum"

Why light plants from one side, when they POP when lit from all around.

I ripped my design straight from a greenhouse I saw overseas. In this case the bulbs were bare. I wish I could go bare. But with the Lumens I plan on splashing per M2, I think I'll be happy.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> 1000 ft3 sounds bigger that a 9x8 footprint unless you have 14' high ceilings?
> I agree with ghb I am afraid, I dont wanna steer you wrong and buy less that needed. I run an 8" fan on a single 600, def overkill, but I can speed control it and quiet it down, and it is in my 4x4x7 tent.
> I run a 1000w in a 6x8x10h with a 250 cfm fan, and it stays around 75-80 with the ambient being 70*....if that helps at all.


It's actually 880, but I use the 1,000 figure to overestimate equipment. It has been my findings that buying overqualified equipment and running it at 50%, is better than running adequate gear at 100%.

Also, my footprint is slightly smaller than the actual floor, because I need clearance for the tubes so they don't set fire to my wall =)


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> I run a 8 inch max fan on a 600 and 1000 water pulling thru carbon filter and pulling hot air from room set on low and my temps are perfect if u uses a 8 inch per 3 sealed hoods u should be way fine they are pricey but I love them wouldn't use another fan besides vortex and my room is 8x6x8


This would be ideal, but I live in the Northwest. Pulling 2080CFM through the grow area would deep freeze my girls. This is why the lights must be sealed. I must limit the amount of fresh air to control heat, so I have built solenoid activated vents which will blend fresh air with house air.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Purple Trichs Anyone??


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2012)

Been raining all day so I've had the pleasure of catching up with the 6. Feels good haha. I really wanted to get the framing for my compost system built, oh well. 

Can't remember who asked about loosening soil, but I did it all the time with a small piece of heavy wire. I also noticed wwatering more slowly helps prevent the soil from compacting... But it's always good to loosen up that crusty layer. 

Bill, those purple trichs are f-ing awesome! 
Dst, DANK! Hehe.

About tebow, I'm happy for him but the pats are going stomp the bronks.
Im a little nervous about the niners next week, but I think we stand a good chance at bringing the lombardie back to New Orleans. .


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

Add up the value of your lights, then add 20%, and then divide by 2 is how I normally work it out, but then that is metre cubed rating (in Europe I never see cfm). I think even if running in parallel 1 fan will still be a lot for 8 different cool tubes, no matter what the size. For the price of one extra fan in such a large set up (i.e splitting 4 tubes for each fan) is surely worth the economics of the extra $. Just my crappy Euro's worth, lol.

I saw a great bit of poetic graff from an artist called Laser here in Amsterdam.

"Pennies from heaven"
"Euros from hell"

I have the pic on my phone somewhere.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Add up the value of your lights, then add 20%, and then divide by 2 is how I normally work it out, but then that is metre cubed rating (in Europe I never see cfm). I think even if running in parallel 1 fan will still be a lot for 8 different cool tubes, no matter what the size. For the price of one extra fan in such a large set up (i.e splitting 4 tubes for each fan) is surely worth the economics of the extra $. Just my crappy Euro's worth, lol.
> 
> I saw a great bit of poetic graff from an artist called Laser here in Amsterdam.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I can work with that formula. I lived in Cambridge for many years so Metres are nothing new to me  So two 15cm fans pumping 350CM a min each should do?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> THANK YOU! I can work with that formula. I lived in Cambridge for many years so Metres are nothing new to me  So two 15cm fans pumping 350CM a min each should do?


I cooled 4-600ds with one 435 cfm fan but I also had a good amount of ac. I wouldn't cool more than 4 lights with one fan though,, like dst said its a good idea to split it up... jmo


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Purple Trichs Anyone??
> 
> View attachment 1984410


I'll take two...


----------



## duchieman (Jan 9, 2012)

Purple trichs?! Amazing. It just never gets dull here. Who is she bill?

I just set up a second square meter tent and I'm using an 8" (720 cfm) inline to pull through 2 6" filters in parallel. One tent is filter>cool tube>out, and the other is bare bulb reflector so it's filter right out. It's more than I need for the two tents. So much so that I had to buy a speed control. My one tents sides were sucking right in. One thing I noticed right away is dryness. It draws humidity right out and now I'm dealing with that. Both bulbs are 600 by the way. 

Heads Up. I brought up that tactic a while back. I use a metal BBQ skewer that has a nice finger loop on it. I do this after I pick up my fabric pots and loosen the dirt up by kneading around it. 

What can any of you guys tell me about heating pads for propagation. I'm feeling a bit of a newbie these days but I know it has to do with the cold temps in the dark that are making it difficult to keep my mediums warm. I just had great success and I'm sure the nice temps in summer made it easy for me but now it's winter and it's a whole new challenge. Even during the day when lights are on and the air in the dome is warm and moist, the soil is still cool to cold. Anyway, I've heard regular heat pads can be risky because of the temps that they reach but they're also cheaper and more readily available so.....Any thoughts?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Purple trichs?! Amazing. It just never gets dull here. Who is she bill?
> 
> I just set up a second square meter tent and I'm using an 8" (720 cfm) inline to pull through 2 6" filters in parallel. One tent is filter>cool tube>out, and the other is bare bulb reflector so it's filter right out. It's more than I need for the two tents. So much so that I had to buy a speed control. My one tents sides were sucking right in. One thing I noticed right away is dryness. It draws humidity right out and now I'm dealing with that. Both bulbs are 600 by the way.
> 
> ...


Terrible luck with medium cloning I'm afraid. I tried 5 times with soil plugs and blended soils...

With my NFT cloner, my water pump keeps the nutrients at 80F

I've had it jump to 90, and all 10 survived!

A roughneck container, a water pump, some PVC piping=Easycloner

I think I have the light ventilation figured. Can't use outside air, but don't need to I just learned. If I run a Vortex V series 2050cfm, that's 340cfm per bulb, which should be enough. 

My friend just called me a "Hipster Douche bag" for having 30,000 lumens per plant. That's twice I've been called that now. Hmmm. Should I be concerned? I don't even wear abercrombie...


----------



## duchieman (Jan 9, 2012)

thank you afrawfraw but I'm talking seeds and seedlings. I have to get some going right away but I'm reluctant until I find a solution. I'm even going to hold off on using my good gear for the next run. Instead I'm going to run a dozen or so seed I pulled from a Deep Blue X JTR recently. I'm just finishing off the last of her and I'm going to miss her pine cleaner taste.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2012)

I used a heat mat with a temp gauge and rapid rooters with no issues germing seeds. I just set the temp to 78 and let it go. Those new roots are drawn to heat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Who ever thought DST would be playing GT4, hehehe. I hope mr. west is happy, lol


And you didn't realize your where racing thumb-to-thumb with The Stig the whole time!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> thank you afrawfraw but I'm talking seeds and seedlings. I have to get some going right away but I'm reluctant until I find a solution. I'm even going to hold off on using my good gear for the next run. Instead I'm going to run a dozen or so seed I pulled from a Deep Blue X JTR recently. I'm just finishing off the last of her and I'm going to miss her pine cleaner taste.


Oh man. Grab a 75 watt regular old bulb, a clip on/ clamp on light fixture, and a small box. I'VE NEVER TRIED IT! But heard it works great. But you do know you can start seeds in an aerocloner, right?

I know soil rocks, but for starts/seeds, you can't beat it. Heat, moisture, air.

Put the seeds in a paper towel and into a zip lock back. Now duck tape it to your thigh. When it itches, those are the tap roots growing into your skin...jk


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2012)

WTF,these birds will not STFU............


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> This would be ideal, but I live in the Northwest. Pulling 2080CFM through the grow area would deep freeze my girls. This is why the lights must be sealed. I must limit the amount of fresh air to control heat, so I have built solenoid activated vents which will blend fresh air with house air.


The air I pull in is straight from outside thru a 8 inch hepa filter pulling in 40 deg air into the room


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2012)

genuity said:


> WTF,these birds will not STFU............


lol! I guess its time to play some loud music.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> The air I pull in is straight from outside thru a 8 inch hepa filter pulling in 40 deg air into the room


Yesh,yesh, but are you cooling 4200 watts in a 10X9X8 room?

If I could pull this off open bulb I would scream like a little school girl with excitement. Can I? I think the air movement would bring the plants down in temp to fast, no? 35-40 degree air, being pulled fast enough to deflect heat from 6-7 600 watt HPS and MH? Please tell me it's possible. Seriously. If there is a way, I am listening intently, joking aside...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Heads Up
> 
> The shacks usually finish between 10 and 11 weeks.
> 
> ...


I topdressed mine a few days ago with worm poop. I'm thinking some of these strains just need more N during flower to keep them greener longer and maybe a bit more cal-mag too. I just checked my soil ph and it's right at seven and all of my liquids I ph to around 5.8/6.3 knowing the soil ph is going to rise as time passes. I have seven more weeks for the shackzilla letting her go twelve weeks. I think she is going to outperform the first one I grew if I can manage to keep her from turning completely yellow. She's starting to really build some bud and she is very frosty and sweet smelling.

In soil what's the lowest you can ph your liquids without starting to cause lockouts?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

A punk rock dressed kid walks into a store. An old guy in the corner starts staring at his purple hair, feather ear rings, and multi colored jacket. The kid gets annoyed and says, "Hey mister, didn't you do any thing crazy when you were a kid?" To which the old man replies,"Yea, I fucked a peacock in a barn once. How's your mother?"


----------



## wally nutter (Jan 9, 2012)

PEACE


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol! I guess its time to play some loud music.


you got that right,how these days been treating ya?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2012)

Duchie, I was just looking at propagation mats at...you guessed it roguehydro. Under twenty bucks, great shipping. Order it tonight it'll be on it's way tomorrow. Tell Charlie heads up sent ya'.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2012)

Tried out my first vaporizer bag of the colombian gold I just jarred, a real treat for the sativa lover. Two ounces dry with an eight week flower in this pot...it's a half gallon grow bag sitting on top of a one gallon smart pot and all the white you see are roots that have air pruned themselves.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2012)

genuity said:


> you got that right,how these days been treating ya?


Pretty good man, I cant complain  Gotta go feed these horses so they can give me some manure lol I cant wait to get my compost system up and running. Gotta build a chicken coup and my worm farm and Im thinking of getting a dairy cow... Farm life ya know  Its gonna take a while but Im patient.

Did you get your new place?



HU~ im not sure about your ph question.... When I used supersoil I watered with strait water at a ph of 6.5-7...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> I topdressed mine a few days ago with worm poop. I'm thinking some of these strains just need more N during flower to keep them greener longer and maybe a bit more cal-mag too. I just checked my soil ph and it's right at seven and all of my liquids I ph to around 5.8/6.3 knowing the soil ph is going to rise as time passes. I have seven more weeks for the shackzilla letting her go twelve weeks. I think she is going to outperform the first one I grew if I can manage to keep her from turning completely yellow. She's starting to really build some bud and she is very frosty and sweet smelling.
> 
> In soil what's the lowest you can ph your liquids without starting to cause lockouts?


I grew in Organic Soil for 1 year. If I ever went under 6.0, they wigged out.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey cof have you used this?
> I have a Rubbermaid tuffneck or whatever ppl use for most of the diy examples on the net...leaks like a mofo!! I has to use 2 layers self sticking door seal and foil tape where the lid meets the sides. I have to remove tape and re apply every time I check ph or change water. What a PITA!!!
> If this seals I am interested. Only reason I like the homer bucket idea is that I know for SURE it wont leak.
> 
> ...


These are sturdy units that will not leak. I have used them as a water-filled cloners without leaks. I currently use them as humidity domes for seedlings and clones and they fit in nicely.





cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Purple trichs?! Amazing. It just never gets dull here. Who is she bill?


Magic Monkey, which is GDP x Gorilla Grape. 

Def a purple strain, I have just never seen trich heads that color before!! The whole plant is doing it


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> I topdressed mine a few days ago with worm poop. I'm thinking some of these strains just need more N during flower to keep them greener longer and maybe a bit more cal-mag too.


lime is cal/mag.....and a lot cheaper


cof


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow purple trichs .. i think i need to get me one of the proper cams so i can see what colours any of these have.. What cam did you take them pics with?ccs or dSLR?

Dst .. its like you out to change the world no nutes.. no new soil..no ph pen ..no ec pen.. but heres some dank.. I'd by that book anyday..

Some nice pics being shown guys .. 

Heres what i've been up too.. poping seeds-taking cuts-potting up-and flushing...

View attachment 1984681View attachment 1984682View attachment 1984683


First pics are ?cheese thhen dog kushand last Mystrey plant(cheese cross)

Also i've been dealing with root rot in one of my other bubblers, i dosed it the other day with microbial but it didnt improve so i've removed it -bathed it in microbial again and removed a few roots and now put it in coco(with has some natural trichm... ) 
This plant was the one that i filled to the top as it had less roots but i forgot to lower the water down


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Yesh,yesh, but are you cooling 4200 watts in a 10X9X8 room?
> 
> If I could pull this off open bulb I would scream like a little school girl with excitement. Can I? I think the air movement would bring the plants down in temp to fast, no? 35-40 degree air, being pulled fast enough to deflect heat from 6-7 600 watt HPS and MH? Please tell me it's possible. Seriously. If there is a way, I am listening intently, joking aside...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Purple trichs?! Amazing. It just never gets dull here. Who is she bill?
> 
> I just set up a second square meter tent and I'm using an 8" (720 cfm) inline to pull through 2 6" filters in parallel. One tent is filter>cool tube>out, and the other is bare bulb reflector so it's filter right out. It's more than I need for the two tents. So much so that I had to buy a speed control. My one tents sides were sucking right in. One thing I noticed right away is dryness. It draws humidity right out and now I'm dealing with that. Both bulbs are 600 by the way.
> 
> ...


Thats my problem exactly, losing space from sides bowing in and humidity is way down

I tried heating pads, found them too hot, and they turn off auto after 25-30 min for safety. I had mine on a 15 on 15 of timer. Finally just bought a seedling heat mat and was done with it tho.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Terrible luck with medium cloning I'm afraid. I tried 5 times with soil plugs and blended soils...
> 
> With my NFT cloner, my water pump keeps the nutrients at 80F
> 
> ...


I made that cloner and was wondering what you do to prevent leaking? My way sucks, must be a better one that foil taping the lid on?!?

@cof Ill have to go to OD and look at them, thanx.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Yesh,yesh, but are you cooling 4200 watts in a 10X9X8 room?
> 
> If I could pull this off open bulb I would scream like a little school girl with excitement. Can I? I think the air movement would bring the plants down in temp to fast, no? 35-40 degree air, being pulled fast enough to deflect heat from 6-7 600 watt HPS and MH? Please tell me it's possible. Seriously. If there is a way, I am listening intently, joking aside...


I'm running two 600's, a 400 mh and a 4 tube 4' T-5 in a 5x9 closet that are all open hoods and I'm cooling it with a 7500 btu a/c and 4 fans. Your system should work with a 20-25,000 btu a/c, several fans to circulate air and a good exhaust system in the ceiling (hot air rises) that could be thermostat controlled.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> Wow purple trichs .. i think i need to get me one of the proper cams so i can see what colours any of these have.. What cam did you take them pics with?ccs or dSLR?
> 
> Dst .. its like you out to change the world no nutes.. no new soil..no ph pen ..no ec pen.. but heres some dank.. I'd by that book anyday..
> 
> ...


Took that pic with a Canon Elph 100 HS point and shoot


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very Nice Pics!!!!!!!!!!! Props for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! course it won't let me rep


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2012)

Puff Puff Puff


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Took that pic with a Canon Elph 100 HS point and shoot





konagirl420 said:


> Very Nice Pics!!!!!!!!!!! Props for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! course it won't let me rep


well you got better skillz than me , mines a point and shoot and i cant get them close ups ... Think i'll upgrade anyhow ..was using a canon 1100D not long ago andi liked the pic quality..

Thanks Kona.. i get that often..i think its one of the things that should of been changed with the new update..


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Pretty good man, I cant complain  Gotta go feed these horses so they can give me some manure lol I cant wait to get my compost system up and running. Gotta build a chicken coup and my worm farm and Im thinking of getting a dairy cow... Farm life ya know  Its gonna take a while but Im patient.
> 
> Did you get your new place?
> 
> ...


good to hear,yep been moved in for a lil over a month,time to plant my feet in this soil,cause ill be here for sometime to come.
i like me some farm liveing.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> afrawfraw said:
> 
> 
> > Yesh,yesh, but are you cooling 4200 watts in a 10X9X8 room?
> ...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 9, 2012)

I wish I could play the ukulele.

"Tip toe, through the hydro, in my garden, that is where I'll be, so tip toe, through the hydro, with me."

I miss TT


----------



## geekmike (Jan 9, 2012)

just put a water cooled heat exchanger in between a couple of them... that will cool the air in-line.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 9, 2012)

I officially have Bud PrOn Envy. I pick up my new batch on tuesday. Just sitting here watching buds dry(better than paint i guess) 

You guys are killin it!!!!

Stupid Joke: Why does Snoop Dogg use an Umbrella? For the Drizzle.....


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 9, 2012)

geekmike said:


> just put a water cooled heat exchanger in between a couple of them... that will cool the air in-line.


the thing is, he is talking bare bulb, vertical... there is no in-line...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hehehehehehehehe nice posts evryone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geekmike (Jan 9, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> the thing is, he is talking bare bulb, vertical... there is no in-line...


well that''s just a bad idea then.

just get a couple cheap cool tubes.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

um yeah!!!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> method2mymadness said:
> 
> 
> > Can It? I don't know. A lot of folks say no. Remember, that's 6X600 watt bare bulbs, 5 of which are vertical. Wouldn't the temprature rise too quickly, and the thermostat would start pulling in cold air too fast to compensate, throwing the room temp down to quickly? My outside air is sometimes 30 degrees F. On 9 4 foot plants, they would radiate quite a bit of heat. Would the exhaust fan chill the room to much?
> ...


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2012)

Another option could to use hoods without the glass run a 6 inch fan to a splitter for ur exhausting 2 light with one fan not a full on vented hood but it will take the heat down I have done this before wil 2 1000 waters at a buddys house just have ur ducting on the socket side of the hood


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2012)

I felt compelled to share in the pron fest. The plants with the HPS lighting started week 6 of 12/12 on Sunday so 3 more to go +/- a few days. The ones in the other tent with the MH conversion bulb started 12/12 a couple of days ago. They should be monsters by the time they finish. The heli is in there to show size, hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2012)

There's one plant in the last pic that went droopy after pulling them all otu to install the screen. They all did a little but not as bad as this one and the others have come back around nicely. I don't know what's up with this one for certain but am hoping it's just shocking a little and will come back. 

Anyone have a different opinion on it?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Finished chopping up my Skunkijuana my largest DWC grow, I am a soil grower trying to get hydro down. 

View attachment 1985566View attachment 1985567View attachment 1985568View attachment 1985571View attachment 1985572

*FIN*

View attachment 1985573

Peace 

BKB


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a nice amount of sugar ya got there


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tell me about it. Sasha is a bad ass bitch

[video=youtube;1Ubqkbuth9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ubqkbuth9w[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2012)

I have that album. Used to bump Obie in a truck I used to have that had a system like I'll never have again 

My brother just doesn't have time anymore to build the car PCs and tune everything but it had one in it along with a big touch screen in the dash, 12" subs, 8" subs and every stock speaker was replaced with better stuff than it came with. It had a Rockford Fosgate system stock but...

I recently took the system out of my Grand Cherokee and sold it all because I wanted the space back.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

Harvest party all week long at the Dr.s office . its a medical marijuana party, come and get medicatedhttp:
[URL]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/443307-dr-ambra-trycombs-summer-bud-36.html#post6904932



[video=youtube_share;C_zo0FiNheI]http://youtu.be/C_zo0FiNheI[/video]

[/URL]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Oh man. Grab a 75 watt regular old bulb, a clip on/ clamp on light fixture, and a small box. I'VE NEVER TRIED IT! But heard it works great. But you do know you can start seeds in an aerocloner, right?
> 
> I know soil rocks, but for starts/seeds, you can't beat it. Heat, moisture, air.
> 
> Put the seeds in a paper towel and into a zip lock back. Now duck tape it to your thigh. When it itches, those are the tap roots growing into your skin...jk


Test out how warm it gets your soil before relying on this method.
When I tried it with a 40watt incandescent bulb under a box half the size of a full-sized seed starter tray (the seed tray was also half-sized) and it was way too warm for good germing. The soil got up to 90f and while they did germinate, it was too hot for the little seedlings baby roots and they all perished.
I'm very happy with the seed starter mat and added thermostat plug-in.
Cost about $30 in a garden store for both of them.
Keeps the soil temperature to within 3-f of where you set it, if you make sure to put a doubled-up blanket between the heat mat and whatever you put it on so it's not fighting to stay warm.
The lightbulb-under-a-box method does work, just be careful about how warm your soil gets.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just adjusted the timer in my tent for 12/12

I have a wilting plant, and some girls are showing yellowing leaves and some brown ones that are shriveling up and going crispy. I added cal mag to no avail. I did a bucket to catch run off and ph and ppm checked it, and it was 1800+ppm!!
When I repotted them all I was under the impression that Sunshine mix 4 was inert and had no fert in it...I guess I was wrong. I am only feeding 975 ppm to them.......Anyway poured ph water through most of em, and will flush the rest tomorrow.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nug prOn!!

Casey Jones. Not the frostiest I have ever grown but it has such a sweet flavor.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks frosty enough to me, what the Casey lacks in frost, it makes up in energy high and background dunt as well. A real winner in my book.

Morgen allemaal!! Prettige dag nog.

DST


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2012)

Tiny Tim and Emerson, Lake and Palmer with some brain salad surgery. Gotta' love the six hundred.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 10, 2012)

hey, I want a 600 Club label on my signature. Does one need to get sponsored for one??? lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks tasty to me and a party sounds nice amber!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

absolutely not, Calidadd here's a link to the Album......
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/roger-600-18550/

OR/
there is the other 600 Club badge somewhere in my albums, good luck finding it though. lol.



Calidadd said:


> hey, I want a 600 Club label on my signature. Does one need to get sponsored for one??? lol


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks DST


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

hehehehe so glad it finally let me rep some people hehehehe


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Right people, I need you all to put your collective heads together and think good vibes for my man that I just met. He is nearly 60 so a mature gent and he has not been working for a good while now but is desperate to get those synapses firing again. He came across great and I have sent him to my client to consider for a job that they need to fill. I just hope they can see what I saw!!!! So come on, good vibes for Pete, he's gonna get himself a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


that only lasted 1 minute. You must have been busy. Better make friends with the like icon.


cof


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> absolutely not, Calidadd here's a link to the Album......
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/roger-600-18550/
> 
> OR/
> there is the other 600 Club badge somewhere in my albums, good luck finding it though. lol.


why am I having such a hard time loading this image??? I saved the image to my picture files then tried to uploaded. It shows the image when I upload it but in the preview section it says [pic] instead of the actual image. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehehehehhe I am on over 60 threads so it is hard to spread the love hahhahaha!!!!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2012)

For a second there fearless leader I thought you meant me, not working for a while and heading towards sixty, that part fits. My synapses never stop firing, can't seem to turn the darn things off so that part doesn't fit and the mature gent part, well that's up for discussion or interpretation. I like to think I have good manners, it's that mature thing that I'm struggling with in my mind. Hell I'm not struggling with it, I'm chuckling about it. What's mature? My body knows it's getting older, my mind still feels like it's young, I mean if I'm remembering correctly. I started writing this before I smoked what's in the pics and twenty minutes or so later, I'm finished. Anybody across the pond, can you find one of these machines? I've never actually smoked a volcano but you can clearly see the temp on this machine. The vapor is delicious without a hint of burn at 326, how accurate that is? Regardless, this machine is fantastic. This is the last plant of that wonderful colombian gold, jarred yesterday afternoon and still a true delight every hit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2012)

go Pete go Pete


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> why am I having such a hard time loading this image??? I saved the image to my picture files then tried to uploaded. It shows the image when I upload it but in the preview section it says [pic] instead of the actual image. Am I doing something wrong?


The easiest way to do it is to save the club logo's image file to your computer, then when you change the signature picture, just point it to where you put it on your computer (like the desktop, or in the "Downloads" folder, or wherever you choose).
Once it's saved, go to "My Rollitup" and click on "Edit Signature" from the menu on the left.
Once the page opens up, scroll down to where it lets you upload your signature picture and click "choose file", then locate it, click "upload", and you'll be golden.


Also the WYSIWYG editor's window where you enter in the text & things for your signature only shows the text [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]. The actual preview of your signature & picture is displayed just above it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> why am I having such a hard time loading this image??? I saved the image to my picture files then tried to uploaded. It shows the image when I upload it but in the preview section it says [pic] instead of the actual image. Am I doing something wrong?


try saving the image to your desktop then uplaod it from there


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had that machine for at least a year and a half and its had its share of abuse like the other day when the heating element was left on for about seven hours with no fan running and that wasn't the first time. A real solid machine if you can find one, I would put it up against a volcano any day and I paid under two hundred with shipping. Best smoking investment I ever made.

If ya' can't see it, it's a Digi-Vapor VP500. There's another one with that name but it's not the one I have.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Which RIU Help Desk would you go to......lol.







DoobieBrother said:


> The easiest way to do it is to save the club logo's image file to your computer, then when you change the signature picture, just point it to where you put it on your computer (like the desktop, or in the "Downloads" folder, or wherever you choose). Once it's saved, go to "My Rollitup" and click on "Edit Signature" from the menu on the left. Once the page opens up, scroll down to where it lets you upload your signature picture and click "choose file", then locate it, click "upload", and you'll be golden.  Also the WYSIWYG editor's window where you enter in the text & things for your signature only shows the text [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]. The actual preview of your signature & picture is displayed just above it.




or/



mysunnyboy said:


> try saving the image to your desktop then uplaod it from there




It's great how different minds work.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 10, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The easiest way to do it is to save the club logo's image file to your computer, then when you change the signature picture, just point it to where you put it on your computer (like the desktop, or in the "Downloads" folder, or wherever you choose).
> Once it's saved, go to "My Rollitup" and click on "Edit Signature" from the menu on the left.
> Once the page opens up, scroll down to where it lets you upload your signature picture and click "choose file", then locate it, click "upload", and you'll be golden.
> 
> ...


the way you explained it is exactly the way I did it. I'll try again though.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

At first I was like!

But then I was like...I would go find a silly internet pic with Xhibit or something, but just imagine one and put it here in your mind>>>



It actually took me a few seconds to work out why the hell you would have the vapor machine on 326, then I remembered that its F not C!.....nice joint that chillberry.







Heads Up said:


> For a second there fearless leader I thought you meant me, not working for a while and heading towards sixty, that part fits. My synapses never stop firing, can't seem to turn the darn things off so that part doesn't fit and the mature gent part, well that's up for discussion or interpretation. I like to think I have good manners, it's that mature thing that I'm struggling with in my mind. Hell I'm not struggling with it, I'm chuckling about it. What's mature? My body knows it's getting older, my mind still feels like it's young, I mean if I'm remembering correctly. I started writing this before I smoked what's in the pics and twenty minutes or so later, I'm finished. Anybody across the pond, can you find one of these machines? I've never actually smoked a volcano but you can clearly see the temp on this machine. The vapor is delicious without a hint of burn at 326, how accurate that is? Regardless, this machine is fantastic. This is the last plant of that wonderful colombian gold, jarred yesterday afternoon and still a true delight every hit.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 10, 2012)

wow, I just kept doing the same thing over & over , but I got it!!! Must be glitch somewhere.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 10, 2012)

BTW who was it that recommended that I put sandwich bags over the clones? I tried looking back but couldn't find the post. Anyway I want to thank you. It was simple, and after a week 100% survival. A big thanks the k.i.s.s!!! lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 10, 2012)

So I have a question for your inquiring minds. I'm looking to buy some new hps lamps and I see this one is rated for approx 24k hours, so I started thinking, how often do lamps need to be replaced if you use their approximate hour lifespan? I figured it like this, instead of using a month as a measurement I'm using twenty eight days since we tend to count by the week. So, if twenty eight days of twelve hours lamps on gives you three hundred thirty six hours per cycle so to speak, times twelve gives you just over four thousand hours after a year, far short of the expected life span, the question is, how much of its efficiency has it actually lost? Three years at that rate brings you to just over half its approximate lifespan hours of 24k. Do we buy lamps more often than we really need?

Edit. Only a stoner could write all that without ever getting to the actual reason I was looking at lamps. I'm starting to notice some of my plants seem to be getting light bleached lately which brought me to looking at lamps but one of them, the one bleaching the og18 clones only has three months of 12/12 on it, it's a new lamp. I lowered the plants being light bleached. Ya'll know how we like to prop our containers up with different things.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2012)

Good morning all. Thanks for your help yesterday, I really appreciate it. Just before going to bed last night I went digging into Google a little further and found what I needed and ended up stumbling upon my new favorite on line store. Everything I need in my neck of the woods without being too ridiculous in price. I'm a happy man. Here's the mat and the store. http://www.hollandindustry.com/propagation-hydrofarm-heat-matt-p-584.html


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 10, 2012)

Im not to sure myself, i used to change my 600hps every 3 months but when i did a grow with out new bulbs there was'nt any difference. So now i use them for a whole grow + plus another veg then change them for new ones. Im nut sure how that breaks down in to hours but its i know i've been under using my bulbs for years,.


----------



## geekmike (Jan 10, 2012)

A year on 12/12 is just over 4300 hours.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

hehehehehe nice math!!!!


----------



## geekmike (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry, wake and bake stopped that thought.


A good buddy of mine told me to just remember to change them out every year by giving yourself some lamps for Christmas each year. At less than 1/5 the the estimated life span your light degradation should be minimal.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 10, 2012)

wassup konagirl? trying to give you some rep love but it wont let me. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been using my bulbs for a year and a half now and the plants look good. I see no need to change.
Someone asked Uncle Ben when it was time to change and his reply was "when they burn out."

Double koosh day 47





cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahhh, nothing like a cup of joe a puff and the 6 in the morning/afternoon  heads hurtin. 

Dst, I got pete in my thoughts... hope everything works out for the best.

I switched out my bulbs every three months or so, I held on to them and now have a stockpile lol

HU~ Maybe some strains are more light sensitive than others... or did I miss the point? lol

Duchie~ thats the heat matt I have. The lady at the shop mentioned to raise it on a few domino pieces to keep it from getting too hot and also spreading out the heat more... Needless to say I didnt listen to her lol I also picked up the adjustable thermostat that doob mentioned.
Doob, I like the new av ahaha.

Cof~ she looks mighty fragrant  so how bout that game?.......................................... :-/

Thanks for the chuckles


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

The 600 Putting in work


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 10, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> It can be done for shure just have to figure it out might take a few days to few weeks to get stuff dialed It can happen if u wnt it bad enough it's just getting down and doing it,,,,,,and I am pulling 32 degree air in right now ....just at night around 40 to 50 in daytime or little more little less and my heap filter sits right next to one of my plants and all the cold air goes on it and it's doing the best


This sounds promising. So you have an atmosphere temp around eighty, but the cold air hitting the foliage has no effect? Any condensation problems? Intake vent sweating? I'm curious because I know bare bulb is better. I would prefer open bulb. I am just worried that the difference in temp from the canopy to the floor will be to great.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess I should explain myself...

I was overseas this summer, and saw a banging set up. It was a hoop barn, small, with 18 plants. 2 MH 1000 watts were hanging above the plants Horizontally positioned. One 600 watt HPS was dangled down in the middle. (The plants were arranged in a circle) 4 additional chrome topped 600 watt HPS' surrounded the plants around the outside. The plants were MASSIVE, measuring 5 feet tall, and impossible to see around without walking!
I fell in love. I have seen plants produce like this, but only from one side, as in a tube garden. These things were phenomenal! No lolly popping, or bending, just colas everywhere! That's when I realized that almost every garden I've seen (roughly 100) was under lit!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking at todays forecast......HAZE

Now

Haze

Temperature
*44.8* °F
Feels Like 44 °F 

Wind(mph)
*1.3*  

Sunrise / Set
7:23 AM
5:03 PM

Moon
Full
More Astronomy


Today




59 °F 
Partly Cloudy

Tonight




34 °F 
Clear

Tomorrow




59 | 32 °F 
Clear

Thursday




61 | 31 °F 
Clear

Friday




61 | 31 °F 
Clear

Saturday




58 | 31 °F 
Clear



Looks like the sun is feeling good of that haze!! 
Good Morning SIX HUNDRED


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 10, 2012)

What do you call a Psychic Dwarf on the lamb?

What do you call a persistant alcatraz resident?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 10, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> What do you call a Psychic Dwarf on the lamb?
> 
> What do you call a persistant alcatraz resident?


Well don't just leave us hanging.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 10, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Well don't just leave us hanging.


A short medium at large.

Remote Con Troll.

&#8203;WACKA WACKA!


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 10, 2012)

[youtube]u2CAxsT1tf8[/youtube] 

welcome the show and tell convention on mars


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Which RIU Help Desk would you go to......lol.
> 
> 
> or/
> ...



Caught me after a few bowls of the JTR/DB, so I tend to drag on a bit. 
My apologies if I sounded too pedantic: too many years of phone-based tech support for my own good.

Speaking of which, I have a bud of C4/Casey next to me that's calling my name, so I'd best not ignore such a dear friend's call for immolation and inhalation.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2012)

Whodat..thanks for that. So to be clear, did you mean elevating the mat off the table or the seed tray off the mat? I was going to elevate the seedlings and inch or so above the mat.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Whodat..thanks for that. So to be clear, did you mean elevating the mat off the table or the seed tray off the mat? I was going to elevate the seedlings and inch or so above the mat.


That is what I did, lift the tray.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2012)

The other thing he said makes some sense too if he literally meant domino's, and not the plastic kind either. I say that because there is a concept out there that I seen when looking at monolithic dome buildings. They create a floor of cinderblock where the holes are lined up to create channels. Layed on top is ceramic tile and above is a skylight. The sun heats the tile/cinder block and holds the head at night and it gets dispersed through the air in the channels. Heating tile/air underneath the pad might disperse the heat more evenly, idk.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2012)

Something I just saw in an advertisement for worm castings online.

"O-M-G what a DENSE PACK of WORM POOP I LOVE IT!!! FAST SHIP AND AWESOME VALUE!!!"

LOL


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2012)

domino muthafuka!!!!
im going to get a game in tonite.
ill lock the borad on yo ass,lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 10, 2012)

Just set it on the Co2 generator. Done deal.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope in the 2 minutes between postings, you didn't take me seriously!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you mean me afrawfraw? No I didn't. I don't have a CO2 generator anyway so I couldn't if I wanted to.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2012)

genuity said:


> domino muthafuka!!!!
> im going to get a game in tonite.
> ill lock the borad on yo ass,lol


ahahah, famous words from Ice Cube?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 10, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I think you mean me afrawfraw? No I didn't. I don't have a CO2 generator anyway so I couldn't if I wanted to.


Ya. Sorry. Maybe microwave the...shit. Sorry again. I know you are seriously trying to figure this out. I'm so stoned. My next thought was a heat mat under the seeds, hooked up to a environmental controller set at whatever, with the probe jammed between the mat and the seeds, but I'll save you the...ughh, I'm gonna go now..


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not too worried about it. Up until now any mats I'd seen, available to me anyway, were higher end horticulture mats that are up there in price but I've found this one and it's good enough for me. I just live in a drafty place in the north and it's tough to keep the ambient temps up, especially in the closet where I have to do my germing and vegging. I also seen that probe but that sucker is twice the price of the mat so not thanks. I'll just have to do the monitoring myself for a bit. I have bigger fish to fry like a t5 fixture and such. Thanks anyway. 

I'm a bit stoned too. Just reread the probe part and saw you were talking something different. Either way, I'll just have to do it with TLC.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2012)

My mat works great without any thermostatic controls, but I use it on top of concrete. I have friends that use it off the floor and it can cook shit up fast and dry it out in there. If you have a hygrometer to throw in it may not hurt to keep an eye for a bit. 

They def try to rape you on that probe! lol


----------



## duchieman (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, yeah!. That's the other thing on my list. A humidifier. I'll never get to my second list (getting all my guitars and stuff back) at this rate. Never mind my third list! Arg!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, comp results are up on the Xmas thread, thanks to all for taking part!!!!

DST


----------



## Whatstrain (Jan 10, 2012)

Day 10 flowering. Just got my new 4x4x6 tent and i love it, Secret Jardin makes a great tent. LSD, Afghan Haze, and the Tangerine Dream are all showing hairs, now to wait for the Blue Cheese and find out what the random bagseed is. Would a 400w(or 600w cmh) MH be more beneficial to the tent or another 600w HPS.




LSD- 

Bag Seed-

Tangerine Dream- 

Blue Cheese-

Afghan Haze-


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2012)

Whatstrain said:


> Day 10 flowering. Just got my new 4x4x6 tent and i love it, Secret Jardin makes a great tent. LSD, Afghan Haze, and the Tangerine Dream are all showing hairs, now to wait for the Blue Cheese and find out what the random bagseed is. Would a 400w(or 600w cmh) MH be more beneficial to the tent or another 600w HPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice training methods! Those are looking primo for a some nice colas. Opinions vary on this subject, I don't think you could go wrong with another 600  But I really like the idea of a CMH, something I really want to do. I run a single 600 in the same size space as yours and I must admit, it needs more light. The harvests are good, but they're not great. 

The 600 will penetrate deeper and be more versatile if you go with a digital ballast... However, it will also raise your temps more than your other option, as well as be more costly to purchase and maintain. A 400 CMH would provide a much wider light spectrum, even better in flowering range than HPS according to the data, cheaper to purchase and maintain with less heat production. Less penetration also though and the only option is a magnetic ballast. 

Consider your training practices either is going to work well for you!

EDIT: That LSD looks EXACTLY like my Super Lemon Haze, I would mistake it in a heartbeat.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

one of my ccxchemdawgxogstomper is a male. Smelled very nice indeed, but is hanging upside down now, I'll see if I can collect any pollen but I am not ready to breed with him. He had quite a piney scent to the trunk but the node spacing was huge.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2012)

Muther Effer, I could spend all freakin day and night on these forums lol. I wish my friends shared the same passion for growing that this community does. They love smoking the shit I turn over but they just think I'm a crazy addict. Funny thing is they smoke way more than I do, I like to grow it more than I like to smoke it lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guys and gals, comp results are up on the Xmas thread, thanks to all for taking part!!!!
> 
> DST


Thank you for hosting the comp bru


----------



## Whatstrain (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Shwag. Right now im running a Magnetic with a hortilux but i hate the low humm the ballast has. Its my first grow with HIDs and all the pictures on here with the super HPS bulbs look so......scrumptious. But now i think im going to go with the best digital i can find for my next one. Other route is to go with some T5 side lighting (Maybe aquarium bulbs for something interesting) to get rid of those dark corners.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2012)

Whatstrain said:


> Day 10 flowering. Just got my new 4x4x6 tent and i love it, Secret Jardin makes a great tent. LSD, Afghan Haze, and the Tangerine Dream are all showing hairs, now to wait for the Blue Cheese and find out what the random bagseed is. Would a 400w(or 600w cmh) MH be more beneficial to the tent or another 600w HPS. LSD- View attachment 1986873View attachment 1986871View attachment 1986872 Bag Seed-View attachment 1986869View attachment 1986870 Tangerine Dream- View attachment 1986866View attachment 1986865 Blue Cheese-View attachment 1986874View attachment 1986875 Afghan Haze-View attachment 1986868View attachment 1986867


 Any extra light will do, but you know ppl on here have said that a mh added will add extra frost. I am by no means and expert, so take my advice with a grain of salt...Looking at that clawing some plants display, you may have or had your ppm's too high? I have found some of my strains like much less nutes and burn while others will take it all. My Larry OG is really picky, and I am going to feed her last and just dilute the nutes by like 30%


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> one of my ccxchemdawgxogstomper is a male. Smelled very nice indeed, but is hanging upside down now, I'll see if I can collect any pollen but I am not ready to breed with him. He had quite a piney scent to the trunk but the node spacing was huge.


i really hope you get a female,too really taste it,im hopeing you get more of an stomper og leaning female,i really want to see what comes of this hybrid.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2012)

Downsized...2 1/2 x 4 ft closet with a 600w... Growth is awesome, keeping temps at about 78 daytime, 70-76 night time. Humboldt Natural Line, Chemdawg x Cocoa Kush, Blue Widow, Madonna x Anesthesia, Nebula, Acid, 2 Heribei's, Grapefruit Krush (really nice pheno I have cloned many times now). Oh yeah, and hello, since its been about forever...lol! The other strains are new to me, clones have been kept in case of keepers. Madonna x Anesthesia looks bad ass. If you had the chance to grab those freebies from Sannie but havent started them yet, I highly recommend doing so. The Chem x Cocoa was a freebie as well from Sannies. Looks kindo like my Grapefruit Krush. Most are indica dom, Chemx Cocoa, and GFK look about 50/50, but the GFK flowers like and indica, and finishes at about 64 days. 2 babies started recently are Mad Kush, and Extrema. Im leaning toward Sannie gear lately, partly due to their prices, partly due to their bad ass freebies, and mostly due to their great genetics. I had an issue with a pack of Jackberry, but Sannie came through and hooked me up for the issue, a nice free pack of Mad Kush came with my order of Extrema. Ummm, thats about all I have to blab about right now. I HIGHLY recommend Grapefruit Krush from Emerald Triangle seeds. Now I only grew 1 GFK seeds, and got a kick ass pheno out of it. Now with all of my experience, I know that most a good bit of luck, but at the same time, I have grown packs of supposed bad ass genetics and got all shit, so growing one and getting awesomeness says something big to me. Take care Club 600, hopefully Ill find time to pop in more often, I know I wont be catching up, but I looked back a bit and saw some lovely stuff. Seems like most of you have been doing nothing but improving. Which is the best thing you can do for yourself. Im outta here, peace!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2012)

Forgot what my avatar was on here, lol. Thats my first Heribei, from the same pack I have my 2 recent ones, with some photoshop madness, she was a tight little whore. Purple and maroon all over...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to see ya OD  glad to hear things are good with you.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey outdoor glad to hear from ya and that u r doing good!!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 10, 2012)

*
24 grams of quality trim
1 gal 160 micron bubble bag - 8 bucks
kief compressor - 6 bucks
5 lb brick dry ice - 8 dollars
10.7 grams of hash .priceless

btw it took me about 5 min of shaking and got a huge pile of kief then 2 hours of compressing
solid
I recommend this method*


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

Hit the sig for *loads* more harvest pictures, got some real nice ones there


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 10, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Downsized...2 1/2 x 4 ft closet with a 600w... Growth is awesome, keeping temps at about 78 daytime, 70-76 night time. Humboldt Natural Line, Chemdawg x Cocoa Kush, Blue Widow, Madonna x Anesthesia, Nebula, Acid, 2 Heribei's, Grapefruit Krush (really nice pheno I have cloned many times now). Oh yeah, and hello, since its been about forever...lol! The other strains are new to me, clones have been kept in case of keepers. Madonna x Anesthesia looks bad ass. If you had the chance to grab those freebies from Sannie but havent started them yet, I highly recommend doing so. The Chem x Cocoa was a freebie as well from Sannies. Looks kindo like my Grapefruit Krush. Most are indica dom, Chemx Cocoa, and GFK look about 50/50, but the GFK flowers like and indica, and finishes at about 64 days. 2 babies started recently are Mad Kush, and Extrema. Im leaning toward Sannie gear lately, partly due to their prices, partly due to their bad ass freebies, and mostly due to their great genetics. I had an issue with a pack of Jackberry, but Sannie came through and hooked me up for the issue, a nice free pack of Mad Kush came with my order of Extrema. Ummm, thats about all I have to blab about right now. I HIGHLY recommend Grapefruit Krush from Emerald Triangle seeds. Now I only grew 1 GFK seeds, and got a kick ass pheno out of it. Now with all of my experience, I know that most a good bit of luck, but at the same time, I have grown packs of supposed bad ass genetics and got all shit, so growing one and getting awesomeness says something big to me. Take care Club 600, hopefully Ill find time to pop in more often, I know I wont be catching up, but I looked back a bit and saw some lovely stuff. Seems like most of you have been doing nothing but improving. Which is the best thing you can do for yourself. Im outta here, peace!!


Hows the blue widow treating you if you don't mind me asking? started one (freebie) as a mother plant. high hopes for her too.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2012)

Man everyone's stuff is looking mighty righitous ! Hope everyones health is good ! Just cruising through to say high !


Back at it again. Doing a lot better. Not perfect but better. 2 and 3 weeks in. On the 6.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Gorilla Grape male, lookin like a STUD!! Gonna be using his sperm fosho  He is as frosty as some of my girls lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just posted a update on my thread anybody got time swing by check it out!


----------



## MRGreenThum (Jan 10, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats up fellow 600 watters?? Here's round 2 under my 600 just started new thread roll tru show me some love. Well anyways pic 1 is my lovely OG Kush which you guys should remember the pics I've been posting & 2nd pic is the Kaboom from TGA Subcool. Much respect to all of you. Stay Lit!! 

View attachment 1987741View attachment 1987742


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

the male has distinct OG traits to it Gen, the leaf shape is classic OG, and the stretchy structure suggest an OG architecture, I think I have another one in there, need to check my brain is not recalling it at the minute though.


genuity said:


> i really hope you get a female,too really taste it,im hopeing you get more of an stomper og leaning female,i really want to see what comes of this hybrid.


chopping some DOG and one of the Bolo Kush pheno's this morgen.

Peace 6'ers.

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning D, have fun chopping


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

Evening Bill, sho, that male sure is one of the hairy boys club eh!!! nice stuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

Home!!! Only one cat was missing when we got here, lol. We found him though. I gotta say, the DOG fucking STINKS!!!!! I opened one of the jars and held it to my nose and said out loud, EW... it's strait nasty, in a really really good way.

And one note on traveling and such... LAX has got to be the worlds shittiest major city airport... EVER!!! I was seriously embarrassed to in anyway be represented by such a shitty organization. It's as if they built the place in 1960 and haven't done a thing to it since.

Nice to be home. Hoping pete got a job. Lilindian is just amazing with that plant. WOW.

The rest you lot too... all good stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome home, jig!
Glad you had a great trip! 
I got sent through the sonic strip searcher in Portland when I flew back to Alaska last month.
Something came over me....
... well, I planned on doing it if they made me go through the machine...
... you're supposed to stand with your hands up and fingers straight...
... but I seemed to have had the most inappropriate set of finger cramps in all but my middle fingers when it was my turn to have my rights violated...
... they got the ol' "Two Fingered Salute" from the Doobster in the form of matching birds for their fascist machinery.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a little update from this week, 600 Powa  
View attachment 1987935View attachment 1987936


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad you had a safe trip Jig.

Not looking good for Pete I am afraid, my client thinks he is a bit too heavy skilled for the job....ffs, gie the guy a fukkin break eh!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yeah boys pretty enough to lick!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Glad you had a safe trip Jig.
> 
> Not looking good for Pete I am afraid, my client thinks he is a bit too heavy skilled for the job....ffs, gie the guy a fukkin break eh!


that sucks,i was told that by a fast food spot,i dont get it,what,they want a dummy working for them?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2012)

genuity said:


> that sucks,i was told that by a fast food spot,i dont get it,what,they want a dummy working for them?


If yer over-qualified they think you will leave as soon as better job comes up. They r just lazy to interview new peeps if you leave. Dumb ppl are loyal ass they cant get another job and more likely to kiss ass.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2012)

dang i was cheering for pete over here. something WILL come along. i was laid off for almost 3 years. just went back to work making 1/5th of what i did but i am thankful to have it. have faith pete


----------



## Dobby (Jan 11, 2012)

Good day, I need some advice and good advice at that and the 600 is the one place I'm pretty certain to get it. 

I have two autos (60 day wonders) that should be finishing off in about two weeks at least on paper and they do look like they will, I also have three photo period running 18/6. All are under a 400 MH.

I want to get the photo period plants into the blooming cycle with a 600 HPS cause they are two months and the bubba kush is getting to the point where it could stretch out of my available space LOL. I need to have the room empty before mid-April a the latest so time is a factor too depending on how long it takes them to finish. All that said, I don't want to mess up the two autos.

So should I just wait until the autos finish or go ahead and put the 600 in and start blooming the photos? OR what do you think I should do?

Cheers!


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know autos, but I am sure if you throw the HPS light into a 12/12 and start flowering your giant then the autos are not going to be effected under it...may even make them finish quicker! I don't think you will have any problems doing that.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

And yeh, bit of a bummer they didn't even want to meet the guy. Clients have different reasons, sometime hiring managers don't want to hire someone who is more qualified than them, sometime they prefer blank sheets so that they can mould the person...whole bunch of factors. But I never send aynone to this client who doesn't normally get a chance of being interviewed so it sucks!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 11, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Hit the sig for *loads* more harvest pictures, got some real nice ones there


I would flush a little more, and your RH could probably...

JK, that looks NUMMY!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello D. Sorry your friend came across that mentality. Sometimes I think it's also that they fear that more qualified persons can be more aggressive and controlling, or at least less controllable and conforming. I hope something comes along for him soon. Happy chopping today D.

Jig. Glad your home safe and sound. I'm sure you and the Mrs. had a great time and I really enjoyed the stuff you shared with us. Thanks.

Hey TWS. Good to see you again and your garden's looking great man. 

Hey DST (or anybody else), could you give an example of what you mean by an OG style leaf. I think I know what you mean but not sure. Is that the conkers shape you guys speak of?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 11, 2012)

Quick shot in the dark... has any one actually measured the breeze it takes to sweep the heat away from an open bulb 600? If someone had like inches of bend from a paper plate a certain distance away from the fan? Or any comparison? I'm trying to nail down the design spec's, and I need to come to a decision regarding air cooled vs open bulb. I would prefer open bulb. My exhaust fan can clear the entire room in a minute, but I'm affraid this might be too much air movement and a drastic drop in temp may wind chap/stress them. I will have 5 vertical HPS 600's and a 1,000 watt MH on the ceiling. CAN a 880 cfm fan clear the heat from a 800cf room drawing in 40 degree air without killing the plants? Or do I need air cooled tubes for this application? Please advise. Funding arrives friday...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 11, 2012)

What the heck; another Bubblelicious with 5 main colas. 7 weeks flowering today. I think I chop in ten days. Getting just a touch of color on the leaves now.

Afrawfraw, you can get a speed controller for your fan (that's a lot of fan!) and you should be good.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 11, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> What the heck; another Bubblelicious with 5 main colas. 7 weeks flowering today. I think I chop in ten days. Getting just a touch of color on the leaves now.
> 
> Afrawfraw, you can get a speed controller for your fan (that's a lot of fan!) and you should be good.


Right on. I think I'll go bare bulb. I'll save money, and light more efficiently, given I can control the temps. Fan will be on a thermostat (digital) which controls heat in dark cycle as well. It's been my experience that ventilation and light are the most underestimated factors inside. So my fan and lights will be reminiscent of steroids in the 80's! Cold air will enter via insulated pvc across the floor along the far wall away from the exhaust fan. Air will be distributed through 1/2 " holes along the pipe.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey 6 

TWS the garden looks good and frosty 

Bill that male is frosty as anything! wow. Is that common amongst the gorilla grape males? rock on.

Doooob haha, well Im glad they didnt select you for additional searching causing you to miss your flight... Fk em!

Welcome back Jig man 

DST sorry to hear about pete  over qualified, I dont get it... wtf? 

*shnkrmn she looks fantastically dank bro  yummy.


Off to do my chores lol *


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

Pet a horse for me, hehe. 

Nice plant shnk. 

Afrawfraw, you funny.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Right on. I think I'll go bare bulb. I'll save money, and light more efficiently, given I can control the temps. Fan will be on a thermostat (digital) which controls heat in dark cycle as well. It's been my experience that ventilation and light are the most underestimated factors inside. So my fan and lights will be reminiscent of steroids in the 80's! Cold air will enter via insulated pvc across the floor along the far wall away from the exhaust fan. Air will be distributed through 1/2 " holes along the pipe.


jmo, but I would disperse the cooler air from above rather than below... and also try to spread it out as even as you can, cold pockets suck, your plants would agree. Then again, I would seal the room up and add ac/co2 lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Pet a horse for me, hehe.
> 
> Nice plant shnk.
> 
> Afrawfraw, you funny.


Will do jiggy bro


----------



## Dobby (Jan 11, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't know autos, but I am sure if you throw the HPS light into a 12/12 and start flowering your giant then the autos are not going to be effected under it...may even make them finish quicker! I don't think you will have any problems doing that.


Thanks! I'll make the switch today.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

So I got a little question for the 600. When the time comes I'll start a thread for it, but wanted initial input. I hope to be building a grow space this year, hopefully 10' x 10' (3m x 3m). 

What would YOU do with it??? 

I have my closet too I supposed I could use as a separate space, but it would also be nice to have a closet back, haha.

Let's all build a bad ass grow space together!!! I'll do the growing.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> jmo, but I would disperse the cooler air from above rather than below... and also try to spread it out as even as you can, cold pockets suck, your plants would agree. Then again, I would seal the room up and add ac/co2 lol.


My original plan was to introduce the cold air along the entire length of the floor, and exhaust it through a vent where the ceiling meets the wall on the other side. Should I introduce it from the ceiling? I'm directing it using PVC piping, so it will go any where I want, plus I use pipe insulation to stop condensation. Perhaps from each corner at the ceiling? Thanks for answering.

As for Co2, I have 3 kiddies, so no lethal gasses until I kick...Until they move out.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 11, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> dang i was cheering for pete over here. something WILL come along. i was laid off for almost 3 years. just went back to work making 1/5th of what i did but i am thankful to have it. have faith pete


Yep know the feeling was laid off for 2 years found a job in May company filed bankruptcy in Oct and got freaken laid off again on Dec 30th. Only thing thats really kept me going is growing gives ne something to do. I'm staying positive tho better out there for all just need to find it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So I got a little question for the 600. When the time comes I'll start a thread for it, but wanted initial input. I hope to be building a grow space this year, hopefully 10' x 10' (3m x 3m).
> 
> What would YOU do with it???
> 
> ...


Well, I would do something like my old room 8x8x8  but you may want a veg area too?



afrawfraw said:


> My original plan was to introduce the cold air along the entire length of the floor, and exhaust it through a vent where the ceiling meets the wall on the other side. Should I introduce it from the ceiling? I'm directing it using PVC piping, so it will go any where I want, plus I use pipe insulation to stop condensation. Perhaps from each corner at the ceiling? Thanks for answering.
> 
> As for Co2, I have 3 kiddies, so no lethal gasses until I kick...Until they move out.


Well in that case maybe you can bring it in the bottom and extract through the celling and have smaller fans pushing the air up from the floor to the lights? IDK, iv never built a room like that. 
I say you have more risk of fire than dying from co2... pretty impossible if your using tanks in a sealed room imo. It would have to bring your entire house to 15k+ ppm for an extended period of time, and there is no way a 20-50lb tank could do that


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2012)

El Monstre 59 days 

View attachment 1988536View attachment 1988537View attachment 1988538View attachment 1988539


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Well, I would do something like my old room 8x8x8  but you may want a veg area too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIRE! Whoa... I don't think it will be a fire hazard. Any more so than my house is now, unless that's what you meant. I'm more scared about the room. Horror story from NM, 2 kids find a grow room in their friends house one night. They think the gas is No2. So they close the door, and pop the tank, thinking they'll get high. In the morning, the parents went to jail for manufacturing and negligent homicide. Once my kids are grown, I can install ducting and pump it up to 1500 . The hoop barn I am using for my model did not have Co2 concentrations above 500, and my house sits at 700 because the chitlins run all over the house all afternoon. Add in the fact that the room will be operating in a vacuum, which slightly lowers O2 levels. My air pumps are outside for this reason.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 11, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> El Monstre 59 days
> 
> View attachment 1988536View attachment 1988537View attachment 1988538View attachment 1988539


Friendly advice.

Change your Avatar, and your weed will look better!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> El Monstre 59 days
> 
> View attachment 1988536View attachment 1988537View attachment 1988538View attachment 1988539


Damn Shwaggggg El Monstre has a gudunk-a-dunk!!! She is amazing bro, how much longer??? 

Jig welcome home bro, glad you got back safe! Get some rest bro and get back on Cali time so you can enjoy the sunny warm afternoons with that DOG!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Damn Shwaggggg El Monstre has a gudunk-a-dunk!!! She is amazing bro, how much longer???
> 
> Jig welcome home bro, glad you got back safe! Get some rest bro and get back on Cali time so you can enjoy the sunny warm afternoons with that DOG!!!


She's getting chopped right now, probably a few days early but gotta make space and I have the help today. Northern Lights coming down right after if the time is available today


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

I would really like to see the Northern Lights, it is the God Father of Bud, IMO.

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/william-cole-ektor.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol bro. I was all kinds of confused when I read the name on that profile, hehe. Was thinking, your name isn't william... lol. Took me a minute.

Just amazing shots of those purple trichs. Wild man... wild.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats his alter ego William Cole Ektor. Bill Coll Ector is another!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

I like how your sig is different everytime I see it. I kinda miss the purple text.

stinky DOG about to be sampled.


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2012)

Stinky dog needs a sample lol. Might make myself one next, gotta love the casey jones for alround pazazz tho lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Casey makes me giggly,


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I would really like to see the Northern Lights, it is the God Father of Bud, IMO.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Its not much to look at lol.. The pheno is a bit "stretchy" but its solid dense nugz top to bottom. I got two phenos from the seeds I used and the other had tighter node spacing and about 2x the yield with an identical veg with bulkier yet airier flowers. Smell and flavor were identical. She was Mystery Meat this time around (forgot to label clone) until I saw her bud structure and deduced what strain she was, no mistake. She tastes like fruity pebbles, probably the "tastiest" strain I have. This one was flowered early to satisfy my perpetual needs in a 1 gallon pot.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 11, 2012)

mr west said:


> Stinky dog needs a sample lol. Might make myself one next, gotta love the casey jones for alround pazazz tho lol.


Is it Spicy tasting???


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Is it Spicy tasting???


I would say yes and no lol, there is a spicy tang to the earthy foosty with a slight perfume incense.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So I got a little question for the 600. When the time comes I'll start a thread for it, but wanted initial input. I hope to be building a grow space this year, hopefully 10' x 10' (3m x 3m).
> 
> What would YOU do with it???
> 
> ...


I can't believe you haven't been swamped with ideas.

I was thinking of 7-600's in a U shape giving you 7-3x3 1/2 areas that can be partitioned with room in the middle to access everything.
You could partition a 3x 3 1/2 for a vertical veg room (using your existing equipment and set-up) to supply the large bloom area.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

Now that is something cof. I love it. I'm frankly shocked everyone hasn't let their mind open up and dream up a badass grow room. My guess is that peeps are overwhelmed like me in thinking about starting from nothing and filling a nice big space.

My head spins just thinking about it... but i know you guys got my back. Hell, I could build a veg space in the attic of the growroom. That would be the ticket.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My head spins just thinking about it... but i know you guys got my back. Hell, I could build a veg space in the attic of the growroom. That would be the ticket.


You could use the heat from the bloom room to heat the veg room.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

and maybe back into my house after that... save on the gas bill.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> and maybe back into my house after that... save on the gas bill.


Natural or propane. Propane is $2.73 a gallon, and while it's been warm, 100 gallons only last three weeks.
CO2 is produced when propane is burned. I just need to route some into the bloom area...problem is the heater and the grow room are on opposite ends of the house.


cof

welcome home


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2012)

I use natural. It would be awesome if you could work out a way to use the co2. I'm pretty sure we would all rearrange out houses to be more fitting to our grows, ha.

Thanks. It's good to be back.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So I got a little question for the 600. When the time comes I'll start a thread for it, but wanted initial input. I hope to be building a grow space this year, hopefully 10' x 10' (3m x 3m).
> 
> What would YOU do with it???
> 
> ...


Well, mine is 10X11. I measured again to be sure. I am doing 1 MH from above, one 600 hps inside the circle of 12 plants, and a 600 hps on each wall. This way, every plant side is within a foot or two of a lamp.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 11, 2012)

Update
--------
Things change daily... lol... seriously.


The top of my tent...

pics of plants around the tent.

The stack a pot... with a vertical scrog thing I am gonna try with it...

Upside down fan... 


The UnderDog - wk 6 flower

Pk Kush Clones under a 125w CFL

The Stack a Pot setup. (BOTTOM : Hollands Hope (clone taken wk 1 flower in 12/12) Durbans Poison (Clone taken wk 1 flower in 12/12) PK Kush (Rooted Clone) :: MIDDLE : VooDoo (seedling) and the other two could be Blue Dream, Pineapple Chunk, or Grand Daddy Purp... I labelled bad :: TOP : UnderDog x2 (Clones taken wk 3 flower, and left in 12/12) and another of the mystery strains. Could be any of the top three.


Hollands Hope and Durban Poison... the ones with the leaves reachin high is Hollands Hope, the other is the Durban Poison... wk 1 flower

Funky Transplant from my buddy... no clue on strain, didnt even think it would get this far. Wk 1 flower...

Miss Anonymous - Wk 6-7 Flower... taken a little off... cuz she almost looks done... giving her another week or two...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 11, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Thats his alter ego William Cole Ektor. Bill Coll Ector is another!!!


I used to direct porn back in the 70's.
Went under the pseudonym:

Mike Ockhertz


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 11, 2012)

I Love It I Read About 4 Pages To Catch Up a Little Lots of Bud Pron, Whodats Back In Full Effect , and My Garden is getting straightened out. 
So Heres whats going on
I Mounted some Fans Around My Tent Now I Have Better Air Movement all around. Trimmed alot of lower growth from my romulan, Killed off Cheese Quake(She was WAY TO TALL) and Replaced her with Querkle (I have clones of all these girls as well), I Am going to use some Compost teas to supplement late flowering or a new way all together we will see testing is the key
Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.


Flowering nutrient tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 TBS. Maxi-crop Liquid Kelp
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> I Love It I Read About 4 Pages To Catch Up a Little Lots of Bud Pron, Whodats Back In Full Effect , and My Garden is getting straightened out.
> So Heres whats going on
> I Mounted some Fans Around My Tent Now I Have Better Air Movement all around. Trimmed alot of lower growth from my romulan, Killed off Cheese Quake(She was WAY TO TALL) and Replaced her with Querkle (I have clones of all these girls as well), I Am going to use some Compost teas to supplement late flowering or a new way all together we will see testing is the key
> Flowering nute tea mix:
> ...


lol wasup sauce!!!
... that tea recipe is eerily familiar... hmmmmmm, oh yeah I used it all the time! haha  should work out great for you as it did me! Though if your still using super soil I would use it every other watering or 3rd  jmo. It is rather difficult to over nute when using organics. 
ps~ more air the better when brewing tea  I brewed for 48hrs then used... any longer after that it started to develop a funky smell and is not advisable to use.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Jig, You could go the route the Medhedgrower did. His space wasn't far from what your'e planning to have and the proof is in the pudding, he got loads of really nice looking buds.

If it were me though, I'd build four octagons with one being in each corner and 4' in diameter. You'd then have a 2' walkway down the center both directions for access and junk. Veg in the attic or closet.

Run a single 600 on a vertical mover in each octo and I just might know where you can find someone that'll come up andpupt those together for you


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol wasup sauce!!!
> ... that tea recipe is eerily familiar... hmmmmmm, oh yeah I used it all the time! haha  should work out great for you as it did me! Though if your still using super soil I would use it every other watering or 3rd  jmo. It is rather difficult to over nute when using organics.
> ps~ more air the better when brewing tea  I brewed for 48hrs then used... any longer after that it started to develop a funky smell and is not advisable to use.


Thanks Whodat i was wondering if the Super Soil would be compatible with tea i figured it would but still didnt know You getting everything back up and running whodat?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Hey Jig, You could go the route the Medhedgrower did. His space wasn't far from what your'e planning to have and the proof is in the pudding, he got loads of really nice looking buds.
> 
> If it were me though, I'd build four octagons with one being in each corner and 4' in diameter. You'd then have a 2' walkway down the center both directions for access and junk. Veg in the attic or closet.
> 
> Run a single 600 on a vertical mover in each octo and I just might know where you can find someone that'll come up andpupt those together for you


I like this idea! only thing I would change is the movers, Id just use 2 600ds per octa  


Hotsause said:


> Thanks Whodat i was wondering if the Super Soil would be compatible with tea i figured it would but still didnt know You getting everything back up and running whodat?


Not yet,, not sure when I'll be growing erb agin.. I know I'll be doing outdoor when the time comes though  I got loads of soil just begging to be used... I still need my "partner" to send me all the seeds I made! I didnt ride dirty on the trip, but he needs to get my beans to me!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2012)

HS how do you like Querkle? I have a large mom. No roon to flower her clones yet......heard good things though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 11, 2012)

Evening Folks, Hope everyone is having a stoney evening. Just sitting here pissed off at my clone guy. MIA for 3 days now??? WTF I hate flakey people.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

yes indeed, what an awesome evening as i continue my harvest. cant seem to wipe the smile off my face with these massive kolas.
there is nothing like growing your own high quality medicine.
got this one for you bc99. this mornings sunrise over the north cascades. you crack me up man..great name. william cole ektor.lol




exodus cheese bc  lol.. 







the deep blue water farm is coming on strong, still weaving her massive bush.

peace out 600ers  stay high


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

Morning you crazy kids!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Another one of my cougars, this was the top from the one that I topped for 4 mains a while back, she has been flowering for 7 weeks or so...


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 12, 2012)

Bill collector, She's looking sexy.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

i am with Dez, vertical the whole way!!!

open vertical units (or octagons if you like) so plenty light sharing and maxing out height and width.....




curious old fart said:


> I can't believe you haven't been swamped with ideas.
> 
> I was thinking of 7-600's in a U shape giving you 7-3x3 1/2 areas that can be partitioned with room in the middle to access everything.
> You could partition a 3x 3 1/2 for a vertical veg room (using your existing equipment and set-up) to supply the large bloom area.
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HS how do you like Querkle? I have a large mom. No roon to flower her clones yet......heard good things though.


I have smoked her and ran her before (Just didnt finish) Shes very slow in veg as you probably already know. But ive smoked alot of Querkle and it always has some of the best grapey smell With a solid high. Most likely you will find a keeper


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

I grew querkle. I liked the yeild I got from her. THe buds were nice and had a good smell. It does have a sorta grapey smell too it. I liked the smoke a lot and it is only one of 4 strains I've grown that has had people request it from me. Hindu Skunk, Larry OG, and Banana OG being the others. You will probably be happy with it.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2012)

these gal,have been threw the new home test,and they have help me out a lot,with getting things in line,as far as temp/humid.they can take a lot of abuse,they are strong plants.candy drop




the one on the left,smells of chem,like a sharp sting to the nose,she a lanky one,but the buds are nice n hard.the one on the right,short,lil stretch,rock hard buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

can't see the pic bro.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

open eyes, stop smoking DOG!!!! lol


jigfresh said:


> can't see the pic bro.


I got a ccxcdxOG Stomper Female, so happy I just potted it straight into my OG kush pot that I just harvested today....of course I just dumped the Stomper in the same pot, same medium as before, lol. This will be the 3rd plant I have grown in that medium without changing it!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2012)

dr amber, you just made my day with those ex cheese shots. i will do everything in my power to grow mine just like that, i will clone and i will baby, i will feed and i will shower light, i will do ANYTHING to keep my cheese going to one day return the bud pRon favor 

GAD DANG i love you peeps

good morning


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2012)

DST said:


> open eyes, stop smoking DOG!!!! lol
> 
> 
> I got a ccxcdxOG Stomper Female, so happy I just potted it straight into my OG kush pot that I just harvested today....of course I just dumped the Stomper in the same pot, same medium as before, lol. This will be the 3rd plant I have grown in that medium without changing it!!!!


that great news D,im sure she will do just fine in that pot.
i always wanted to try that,same pot use,it got the flw nutes in it any way.do you put them right in 12/12?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> I have smoked her and ran her before (Just didnt finish) Shes very slow in veg as you probably already know. But ive smoked alot of Querkle and it always has some of the best grapey smell With a solid high. Most likely you will find a keeper





jigfresh said:


> I grew querkle. I liked the yeild I got from her. THe buds were nice and had a good smell. It does have a sorta grapey smell too it. I liked the smoke a lot and it is only one of 4 strains I've grown that has had people request it from me. Hindu Skunk, Larry OG, and Banana OG being the others. You will probably be happy with it.


I am excited now. I grew Hindu Skunk and ppl loved it. I have Larry OG now as well. My next tent load will be Querkle I think.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 12, 2012)

One of my favorite videos. "Don't worry ma'am, we're professionals!"

[youtube]PfVZjbyzFGQ[/youtube]

Fast forward to :35 seconds!


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 12, 2012)

Figured I'd throw some pics up in the prestigious 600 club. I'm running a lumitek 600 through a 6" blockbuster with the enhanced digilux HPS bulb in my 4x4. 
9 plants five -3 gal. pots, four -9x9 white pots (around 2 gal i believe). just fed last feeding of molasses for the Qrazy train, the Jack Herer will take another feeding or two of it, then straight water. 
I've got more pics of the setup and individual plants in my flowering journal in my sig if your interested. These are clones from my outdoor plants. Both phenos came from 1 seed.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

Did he shoot his foot? He was limping I think. Damn that cop is stupid though and tried to play it off like it was supposed to happen.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great looking ladies there Farmer!!


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Bassman! those were from a couple days ago, but when i checked last night, the QT's were really starting to fade into a deep purple. i'll post some more when i take some pics tonight.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> Thanks Bassman! those were from a couple days ago, but when i checked last night, the QT's were really starting to fade into a deep purple. i'll post some more when i take some pics tonight.


Jack Herer is one of the few sativa strains that didnt make my anxiety worse.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 12, 2012)

ITs actually Greenhouse seeds Jack (which i know is not sensi's Jack), but its still really dank, and it smells really sweet and floral and a bit spicy. WHen i grew it outdoor i couldn't smoke it by itself in joints cause they'd resin up so much they'd go out half way through. The inital high of my outdoor was pretty racy(which didn't help my anxiety) but then it turns into a real nice mellow heady high with a nice body stone.( virtually no anxiety). no herm issues with this one either (knock on wood)


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2012)

Morning 600  well not quite still the morning lol 

Dr amb~ beautiful sunrise and buds 

DST~ morning to you too 

Bill~ please never quit posting pr0n, I need it lol VERY nice as always.

Genuity~ that candydrop looks SWEET! 

Farmer~ thanks for sharing, in the prestigious club 600 haha, everyones on the list! yummy looking nugs 


Alrighty then folks Im outa here.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 12, 2012)

Ur box is full but I emailed those over to u


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 12, 2012)

So, I was doing a major transplant yesterday... and messed some shit up.

I was transplanting my desktop and desk into the grow room, so it would free up some room in the front room. computer is broken now... won't turn on. my grow room is a cluttered mess... and I now realize, I need LOTS more rubber totes... I am sick of smokin Indica mids... making me all energetic and... lets get some shit done! fuck that... get stoned... couchlock... and dont do shit. THATS why I am growing sativa's this time around.

might be adding on another 2-3' x 3' to my flower tent... because i can... and who knows, maybe a few more strains. Don't wanna grow bagseed tho... dont wanna buy any more seeds... and the local growers around here are growing mystery kush strains, and doggies nuts.... gah... i'm goin back to my zen garden... which now is right behind me. 

Thank god I have a netbook.

Anyone can recommend a really awesome mindblowing sativa? and where to get good beans for it?


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I grew querkle. I liked the yeild I got from her. THe buds were nice and had a good smell. It does have a sorta grapey smell too it. I liked the smoke a lot and it is only one of 4 strains I've grown that has had people request it from me. Hindu Skunk, Larry OG, and Banana OG being the others. You will probably be happy with it.


This is good to know Jig! I got some Larry on deck, one in flower and 8 clones damn near rooted.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

I wonder what my most requested strain is?

Id like to ask the six, what strain that I have grown in the past year has stood out the most to you?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

Larry is BY FAR the best bag appeal strain i've ever grown. It has the look, the smell, and the structure to have everyone wanting some. ANd the high wont let them down. Only problem is it's not the best yielder. Oh well, nothings perfect.

EDIT: that's tough BC. All your plants are so pretty. I personally remember the Red Kush... that stood out in my mind. Lol... you grew red kush right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah Jig, I have grown the Red


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2012)

yea,i was bout to say that red kush.
mmmm.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

this one had a bit of veg time in a smaller pot with a mix of new and recycled medium.
sometimes they go straight into 12/12 and when they start getting bigger I pot up, and I am trying to pot up into a pot that has ust been harvested.




genuity said:


> that great news D,im sure she will do just fine in that pot.
> i always wanted to try that,same pot use,it got the flw nutes in it any way.do you put them right in 12/12?


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I wonder what my most requested strain is?
> 
> Id like to ask the six, what strain that I have grown in the past year has stood out the most to you?


i am liking the cougar......oh and I sort of made a comment to your post on the breeding thread about a certain little statement you made but I never heard back  cryptic eh! lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

DST said:


> i am liking the cougar......oh and I sort of made a comment to your post on the breeding thread about a certain little statement you made but I never heard back  cryptic eh! lol.


No Im just a stoner, and forgot about that, lol. And you confused me a bit... you said to talk to the head dude at BB, and I thought that was you, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

one tries to reveal as little as possible on forums daniel son......lol.

i guess i mediate from time to time,


----------



## omar924 (Jan 12, 2012)

just ordered my lumatek 600w  asking for permission to join 600 club


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a couple a pics of ma Chronic, was only a little one about 14 inches tall. Was under 600w propagrow dual spec, in soil and fed canna vega & canna flores with a little GHE biobloom & PK13/14

View attachment 1991955View attachment 1991956View attachment 1991958


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 12, 2012)

omar924 said:


> just ordered my lumatek 600w  asking for permission to join 600 club


Welcome home... feel free to post all ur bud porn or ask for help


----------



## omar924 (Jan 12, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Welcome home... feel free to post all ur bud porn or ask for help


thanks fellow grower. ordered everything last night. got me some white russian. pretty excited about the strain........then went a tiny little hydro shop here in town....and they had Fox Farm Ocean Forest so i picked some up and a bag of perlite. cant wait


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Anyone can recommend a really awesome mindblowing sativa? and where to get good beans for it?


since Breeders Boutique doesn't currently have a sativa, may I recommend Sannies. He has his own Jack Herer and his Jackhammer is outstanding, though she takes 15 weeks. 

http://www.sanniesshop.com/?currency=USD


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> since Breeders Boutique doesn't currently have a sativa, may I recommend Sannies. He has his own Jack Herer and his Jackhammer is outstanding, though she takes 15 weeks.
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/?currency=USD
> 
> ...


Isnt Casey a sativa?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

Sativa-ish... at least the stuff I grew was. I find blue dream to be more of a sativa effect over my casey.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Sativa-ish... at least the stuff I grew was. I find blue dream to be more of a sativa effect over my casey.


Blue Dream doesnt do anything for me, lol. IMO the high is too bland for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

hehe... I almost had a panic attack off some blue dream a couple months ago.

EDIT: Welcome Omar.

and nice plant scotia.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 12, 2012)

hey guys lookin for subscribers!!! my new thread grow journal!!

grow no. 3!! 

View attachment 1992099 lookin nice and green with envy ..........


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> since Breeders Boutique doesn't currently have a sativa, may I recommend Sannies. He has his own Jack Herer and his Jackhammer is outstanding, though she takes 15 weeks.
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/?currency=USD
> 
> ...


I don't want a 15 week strain... 12 weeks is pushing it to me. 

atm i have Dutch Passion Voodoo, Hollands Hope, and Durban Poison... all of them are sativa dominant... I love Satvia's, and I love Kush strains... gonna be looking to grow... 4-6 more plants... 12/12 from seed... and want them either Sativa, or Kush dom...


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 12, 2012)

Ime not a sativa fan but do like blue dream Casey made me feel like was smokin crack couldn't sit still hated it was to much of a energetic high for me I am liking the Cinderella 99 pineapple pheno I have tho meds not plants



I sent bass some photos of my grow he will post them up when he getste a chance


the pre 98 bubba grow I did is finished real small nugs no smell no taste just blah high not pre 98 to me anyway Owell I have one pre 98 from seed we will c if that's the pre 98 I am lookin for if it is I already cut clones


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Isnt Casey a sativa?


I don't know. My casey has only been above ground for a week, where she has joined a cheese/jake blue seedling-among others.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2012)

The sannies jack is a 12 weeker.

Heads Up had been recommending columbian gold-a 10 weeker_-_I believe


cof


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 12, 2012)

can someone please advise? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502457-how-long-flowering-clone.html I'm going crazy, I should have posted here for some common sense posts lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

lol bro... what is your question?

EDIT: Oh... I see it's a link. For fucks sake, why does RIU make it so damn hard to see LINKS ???


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

This shit is dope, I hope Denver beats the piss out of Patriots!!! Go Tebow!!!

[video=youtube;9lW76w92KHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9lW76w92KHo[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Ime not a sativa fan but do like blue dream Casey made me feel like was smokin crack couldn't sit still hated it was to much of a energetic high for me I am liking the Cinderella 99 pineapple pheno I have tho meds not plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt get the email you sent


----------



## geekmike (Jan 12, 2012)

In honor of election season....


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 12, 2012)

i thought phycho killer was a sativa?.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Whats up Sixerzzzz....got some pics

*Cougar Kush Buds...*

View attachment 1992361View attachment 1992362

Harvested my* Sour OG Coffee Can Grow*. I pollinated this whole plant with Royal Pure Kush. Should be some bomb ass beans.

View attachment 1992364View attachment 1992366View attachment 1992377
View attachment 1992369View attachment 1992372View attachment 1992370

*Hawaii 5-0* about to get chopped very soon....I pollinated this plant with Cougar Kush pollen.

View attachment 1992360View attachment 1992374View attachment 1992373

I finally figured out my signature....I am the proud owner of the Club 600's Pic of the Year!!!! Wooooohooooo

Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> This shit is dope, I hope Denver beats the piss out of Patriots!!! Go Tebow!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;9lW76w92KHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9lW76w92KHo[/video]


I hope so too...

[video=youtube;ucSNyv9KWdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucSNyv9KWdk[/video]

Just sayin


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Giants will win it all!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Giants will win it all!!!!!


bwahawhaha pfff lol. Keep dreaming haha.
absolutely fantastic pr0n btw!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

I know, I am a realist but I do believe they will beat Green Bay and then be done. If the Saints can pull it out in SF they will probably win it all IMO.

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, you guys are killing it. Just too many to mention, even all the new members, farmer, omar, scotia, flowamasta...great stuff and welcome. BKB, that hawaii 50 is real pretty. Bill, are you still taking a break or have you figured something else out? Hate to not see pics of yours on here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Still gonna be taking that break 

Ill be living vicariously through others growing me gear 

Jig - are you still on Hiatus from smoking?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

uploaded for method2mymadness


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> uploaded for method2mymadness
> 
> View attachment 1992603View attachment 1992604View attachment 1992605


Nice thanks again bass anyway first pic is all purple kush under my 1000 second pic is my trusted 600 with a large pre 98 bubba on back left and back right a large master kush x og kush x blue cheese or something and can't really c them have 3 from seed tga sub cool seed the flav third pic is is just a angle on all the plants


----------



## duchieman (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Still gonna be taking that break
> 
> Ill be living vicariously through others growing me gear
> 
> Jig - are you still on Hiatus from smoking?


 That's really good bill. At least you have that for now. More good people from the 600 helping out a brother I'm guessing?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

Cant go wrong with PK!!
Never tried pre-98 just reg bubba
I like subcool gear, but never tried the flav and my neighbor grew it too...lol
Ill try it eventually.

Everything looks great !!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

kinda what i am hoping


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey duch, here are the Skunkijuana clones that were pollinated with the Jack Hammer.

Skunkijuana are on the left and right...




BC will be busy this summer with my grow!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Jan 12, 2012)

You know, I've got a sister who's really short. Just about 5 foot. Her husband? Six foot, six inches. She's a little firecracker, barking orders like a lap dog, and him, a docile and quite man carrying a load of nitro glycerine that can explode when you least expect it. This is what I think of when I think of this match. Really curious to see what comes of that. Hopefully a nice short structure like mom and a nice hazy buzz from dad.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Reverse-Osmosis-Storage-Removes-Fluoride/dp/B002LHDL7E/ref=pd_cp_hi_4

Thinking about buying this, unless someone tells me it is a shitty one. I have read about some brands leaking really bad and other problems. Any input on a good system with replacement filters that dont cost a fortune is welcomed!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Cant go wrong with PK!!
> Never tried pre-98 just reg bubba
> I like subcool gear, but never tried the flav and my neighbor grew it too...lol
> Ill try it eventually.
> ...


When I go to my mother in laws for my birth day both the flav and if it is real pre 98 will have thAt to she lives on Folsom and watt well right there anway we will have to meet up and smoke


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You know, I've got a sister who's really short. Just about 5 foot. Her husband? Six foot, six inches. She's a little firecracker, barking orders like a lap dog, and him, a docile and quite man carrying a load of nitro glycerine that can explode when you least expect it. This is what I think of when I think of this match. Really curious to see what comes of that. Hopefully a nice short structure like mom and a nice hazy buzz from dad.


Your sister and her husband sound like my girl and I , lol. She is 4 ' 11" and I am 6 ' 3" and she has that same firecracker attitude, that IDGAF ill say whatever I want to whoever I want, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! Finished weighing the last of the harvest from before my trip. I got a little over 1 LB. That would make it my 2nd best harvest ever!!! AND... it mostly all came from 4 plants. I got over 14 oz of DOG from 4 plants. Yes, 3.5 oz per plant from little things. This DOG is the shiznit. Snoop Dogg better grab his umbrella, lol.

Link to Seeds



billcollector99 said:


> Still gonna be taking that break
> 
> Ill be living vicariously through others growing me gear
> 
> Jig - are you still on Hiatus from smoking?


Yes and no. We can blaze together.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Your sister and her husband sound like my girl and I , lol. She is 4 ' 11" and I am 6 ' 3" and she has that same firecracker attitude, that IDGAF ill say whatever I want to whoever I want, lol.


I'm 6'1", and my boss is 4'11".


----------



## duchieman (Jan 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> You could use the heat from the bloom room to heat the veg room.
> 
> 
> cof


 Ha ha, funny. I meant to quote on this earlier today and got pulled away and here it is again. Gotta love the auto save. lol. Anyway, this is actually a very good idea that I may be able to use. Thanks!



billcollector99 said:


> Your sister and her husband sound like my girl and I , lol. She is 4 ' 11" and I am 6 ' 3" and she has that same firecracker attitude, that IDGAF ill say whatever I want to whoever I want, lol.


 Your 6'3"? Funny because I always pictured you a shorter stalky guy but you got a couple inches on me even. I'm like Doobie at 6' 1" and I hover at 220. It's wild the pictures we form of people when all we have to go on is writings and then you meet them in some way and a lot of times it's not even very close.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol... I always pictured Mr. West as looking something near his avatar... and he couldn't be much more different.

I'm glad to know all you guys are tall... it's always good to have a few big guys on your side in a fight, hehehe.

I'm 5'10 wife is 5'7. I guess we're funny because of our weight discrepancy. Before I gained a little weight last year she had me doubled. My girl could kick your girls ass, lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... I always pictured Mr. West as looking something near his avatar... and he couldn't be much more different.
> 
> I'm glad to know all you guys are tall... it's always good to have a few big guys on your side in a fight, hehehe.
> 
> I'm 5'10 wife is 5'7. I guess we're funny because of our weight discrepancy. Before I gained a little weight last year she had me doubled. My girl could kick your girls ass, lol.


I was kinda bummed when DST posted his video because I had imagined that he looked like a Wise Old Wizard with a Pointy Hat a Robe and a Scepter. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey all!
Have been busy, but lurking, and mentally spanking it to the bud pR0nage being displayed: great jobs every one!

Practicing on my new keyboard for about 5 hours a a day or more, and getting in an hour or so of bass playing, so has been busy but fun 
And had our semi-annual safety inspection at the apartment complex we live in, so had to hide the little grow-op.
2 days work to make it past a quick inspection, but they are none the wiser, at least 

Here's a pic of most of what I've been up to, other than tending to my little ones (green-skinned).
(will take pics late tonight with an update on them)


Bowl is loaded with some C4/Casey. 
Damned good stuff!







Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I was kinda bummed when DST posted his video because I had imagined that he looked like a Wise Old Wizard with a Pointy Hat a Robe and a Scepter. lol


What are you saying, wormdrive?
He didn't live up to your expectations?

J/K!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 12, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> What are you saying, wormdrive?
> He didn't live up to your expectations?
> 
> J/K!


No like this.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Ha ha, funny. I meant to quote on this earlier today and got pulled away and here it is again. Gotta love the auto save. lol. Anyway, this is actually a very good idea that I may be able to use. Thanks!
> 
> Your 6'3"? Funny because I always pictured you a shorter stalky guy but you got a couple inches on me even. I'm like Doobie at 6' 1" and I hover at 220. It's wild the pictures we form of people when all we have to go on is writings and then you meet them in some way and a lot of times it's not even very close.


Im 6'1" also and weigh 220 right now. I have weighed as high as 230 when I was working out 2-3 hrs a day and 5 days a week. Now I am fat and weak. Well compared to before at least.


wormdrive66 said:


> I was kinda bummed when DST posted his video because I had imagined that he looked like a Wise Old Wizard with a Pointy Hat a Robe and a Scepter. lol


Damn you made me laugh out loud. My wife asked who is here...lol. I said BIG WORM!! She said what ever...and left the room


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> No like this.



Or how about....

... *this:*


----------



## duchieman (Jan 12, 2012)

Needs a bit of Tartan I think.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2012)

Aye, but what colors?
Red, yellow and green? 
MacIrie clan colors


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 12, 2012)

what up 600 my ppl whats good
listen i got this fuckin deficiency and i even spell that shit right but foreal this shit drivin me crazy
in bcuzz coco right out the bag with some hydroton at the bottom
i been giving like 3ml flora micro
and like 6ml flora bloom
feeding every other watering about 2-3 days apart
added like 3ml MagiCal the last watering
but what does this look like to you
btw the bad leaves are on the bottom but its creepin!





and the little white widow


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

He is the force....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 12, 2012)

POUND TOWN said:


> what up 600 my ppl whats good
> listen i got this fuckin deficiency and i even spell that shit right but foreal this shit drivin me crazy
> in bcuzz coco right out the bag with some hydroton at the bottom
> i been giving like 3ml flora micro
> ...


Looks like your soil is locked up. I would flush heavily with clean PH'd water and back off the nutes for a while.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 12, 2012)

are you serious. dam
i barely even fed them that much


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 12, 2012)

POUND TOWN said:


> are you serious. dam
> i barely even fed them that much


I use a cleaner called Drip Clean keeps that from happening.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Your pH is out of whack, flush it with 5.8ph. Then mix a batch of nutes and pH it to 6.0-6.2 pH and coat the CoCo with plenty of run-off. Thats making it rain and how I fed my CoCo grow, works good!

Peace

BKB


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 12, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Your pH is out of whack, flush it with 5.8ph. Then mix a batch of nutes and pH it to 6.0pH and coat the CoCo with plenty of run-off. Thats making it rain and how I fed my CoCo grow, works good!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


I just realized he was using coco, i thought you had soil. Not my expertise. sorry.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

He can do what I recommended and will be fine in CoCo. Thats how I fed and watered my Cougar Kush CoCo Grow. Never had a lockout or any deficiency. Damn that Cougar is something else!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

POUND TOWN said:


> are you serious. dam
> i barely even fed them that much


Does the coco you're using come already mixed with some slow-release nutes?
It looks like a phosphorus deficiency, and a little potassium deficiency.
Remember that a deficency in any given element can be caused by too much of others.
So even if you only fed it a little bit, it could lock out zinc which affects P uptake, etc..
What does the coco's packaging say as for how much & type of nutes it's mixed with?

*edit: /\/\/\ what they said! 
I was just curious if the b'cozz coco you use was already pre-nuted, is all


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's the MacIrie colors:


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

omg, you got me looking like a gay Bonny Prince Charlie!!!!! 

_Bring back, bring back, oh bring back my Bonny to me to me!!!_ Yes, we Scots made up folk songs about Bonny Prince Charlie who was actually a French Prince really (lol.) and was suspected of being fond of........well he was a nice boy, lets put it that way, lol.

And Worm, I do actually wear a pointy hat and have a long beard, that was me in disguise on that video!!!!

peace you bunch of Fruit Loops!!!

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

and Doobs, a mans kilt is supposed to be about 1 hands width above his knee, not some Britney Spears looking plaid slut scarf that barely covers his crown jewels, lmao. In fact, kilts where more like wraps in the olden days, it was only after the English had made kilts and tartan illegal (1700's) that the English then decided they missed their lovely Whiskey too much and that plaid tartan was a rather spiffing thing to wear, so it was legalised again. It was then the Victorians that started to wear the style that is more commonly seen today. The older school kilts were full wraps that you would actually throw part of over your shoulder. This then allowed you to hunker down pretty much anywhere with your own portable tent.....My kilt is actually nearly 8 feet of material, it wraps around me almost twice, and has over 30 pleats and weighs quite a bit (even for a medium weight cloth). People often ask if I am cold, to which I am quite happy to reply, I have probably got the Sweatiest Gollocks around here...even going commando!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

I know, D.
I ran out of time to modify the image.
But he DOES have some sexy gams 
So, no mini-skirt kilts in the cold & windswept heathers? 

Always a shame when a government oppresses & destroys cultural heritages.
Especially when they co-opt them later to suit their own needs.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

well the lasses wear short kilts, but then they ain't got dangly bits have they!!! (or at least you hope not, lol)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

These look a lot better lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Better then this anyway lmao!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

By the Hoary Hosts of Haggoth!
How's this?


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

ooo-er, that fat geezer looks like he has pants on the traitor!!! I had to check. And yeh, I agree, the girls are looking much better.

Thanks doobie, now only looking slightly gay, lmao....gay as in happy of course


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank fuck he has got kegs on tho ey mate!?!?!? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

aye indeed, I am a bit worried about that chair he is sitting on though....


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> The sannies jack is a 12 weeker.
> 
> Heads Up had been recommending columbian gold-a 10 weeker_-_I believe
> 
> ...


World of seeds Colombian Gold to be exact and my second pick would be from greenhouse seeds Arjan's Haze #1. Both are fantastic sativas.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

Please sign if you can.............
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502485-83894-uk-signitures-needed-people.html#post6921337


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Please sign if you can.............
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502485-83894-uk-signitures-needed-people.html#post6921337



Done a while ago


----------



## duchieman (Jan 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Please sign if you can.............
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502485-83894-uk-signitures-needed-people.html#post6921337


That thread started out on the right foot eh? [sarcasm] The way I look at it? I'm sandwiched in the middle. Either the Commonwealth or Uncle Sam will say, well....Uncle, and then my leaders will just follow. Pussies! 

Well it's early and I got up to see the Mrs. off to work to find winter has hit us hard again so here I sit waiting for the call that she got there ok. It's a half hour drive on a good day through country roads. I hate winter, grrr! In the meantime I'm rocking some BSB Caseyband and I gotta say she is shaping up to be a yummy tasting thing. Very nice old school hash taste. Very earthy/woody. Num, num, num!


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

Aye, sometimes people on riu beggar belief, but then what can one expect eh! Safe trip Mrs Duchie. It's supposed to get really cold here this week coming as well I believe.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm gettin' my morning fix of politics. Watching morning joe on msnbc, he's a former republican congressman from florida, some of his views I agree with, many I don't. Anyway it's not your 'normal' republican talking head show and he has quite a variety of interesting people show up. This is a new one for me, I don't care for musical films but he just had a guy on and I might see his film and it's a musical, a musical slasher called 'don't go in the woods'. You go in the woods, you sing, you die. Sounds like glee gone mad. Twelve days in the woods, no real actors, low budget indy movie. I might have to check it out just to see people who apparently break out into song for no reason get killed for it. Did I mention I don't care for musicals?


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

I would have to agree HeadsUp, I thinks musicals are for the stage...not the screen. Not that I go to Broadway very often!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm having some java, freshly ground, along with some colombian gold bong hits topped off with some mystery keif for breakfast. Had this trim from my mite infested grow from several months ago inside of some brown paper bags sitting outside. I borrowed a 110 micron silk screen and sieved the old trim. Whatever it is it's nice. Even after months of sitting outside it was still sticky once I started sieving it.

Somebody mentioned the psycho killer being mainly sativa? I have no idea of what it is but it's one of the smokes I would definitely grow again. Excellent day time smoke in my humble opinion, didn't drag you down like a heavy indica.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;OQKKgNC5EpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQKKgNC5EpM&feature=related[/video]hahaha,im so high.
[video=youtube;5cH-yoY1zEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cH-yoY1zEU[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 13, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> World of seeds Colombian Gold to be exact and my second pick would be from greenhouse seeds Arjan's Haze #1. Both are fantastic sativas.


I have heard Arjan's can be a bit tricky to grow... is the Colombian Gold as tricky? We know my grow style... fuck it... it'll grow. I need sturdy sativa's.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2012)

if i could talk to obama..............
[video=youtube;RghYrGUJjWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghYrGUJjWk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 13, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> I'm gettin' my morning fix of politics. Watching morning joe on msnbc, he's a former republican congressman from florida, some of his views I agree with, many I don't. Anyway it's not your 'normal' republican talking head show and he has quite a variety of interesting people show up. This is a new one for me, I don't care for musical films but he just had a guy on and I might see his film and it's a musical, a musical slasher called 'don't go in the woods'. You go in the woods, you sing, you die. Sounds like glee gone mad. Twelve days in the woods, no real actors, low budget indy movie. I might have to check it out just to see people who apparently break out into song for no reason get killed for it. Did I mention I don't care for musicals?


Good morning Heads Up. I'm usually catching up on my morning news updates and such at this time but this morning I find myself alone, including the neighbors, so I'm actually rocking it to some tunes this morning with my cup O' Joe. And yes, there's even some head banging involved!  I'll probably end up petering out pretty quick and climbing back into bed for it though. Anyway, there's some US network stuff that I'm missing since I dropped my TV and the sites are Geo locked so I can't watch them from here. I am looking into a VPN service that will let me bounce off a U.S server so I appear to be American, allowing me to watch them. lol, an online immigration problem. Too funny. "They're invading our internet!"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

genuity said:


> if i could talk to obama..............
> [video=youtube;RghYrGUJjWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghYrGUJjWk&amp;feature=related[/video]


Sho Nuff FTW!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> These look a lot better lol


Pukka I love them Titled Kilt Girls, good restaurant and brew! I go there with the fellas from work! Its a lot better than Hooter Girls and the food is way better than the shitty Hooter Wings. Damn I want to motor boat them girls with my Gene Simmons like tongue! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I was kinda bummed when DST posted his video because I had imagined that he looked like a Wise Old Wizard with a Pointy Hat a Robe and a Scepter. lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey man. I didn't have anything better to do so I read a lot of the reviews at amazon for this. I would not buy this unit. It's poorly made, often leaky and generally arrives missing parts.

I bought mine from Sears for 200. It has 3 filters, not 5, but it gives me 10ppm water and was impossibly easy to install. I replace the pre and post filters every year. I've never replaced the membrane even after running it heavily for 4 years.



bassman999 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Reverse-Osmosis-Storage-Removes-Fluoride/dp/B002LHDL7E/ref=pd_cp_hi_4
> 
> Thinking about buying this, unless someone tells me it is a shitty one. I have read about some brands leaking really bad and other problems. Any input on a good system with replacement filters that dont cost a fortune is welcomed!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Pukka I love them Titled Kilt Girls, good restaurant and brew! I go there with the fellas from work! Its a lot better than Hooter Girls and the food is way better than the shitty Hooter Wings. Damn I want to motor boat them girls with my Gene Simmons like tongue! LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


BKB what you sayin you been there, dam you lucky so an so!!! lol......................can i come work with you mate?????


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> BKB what you sayin you been there, dam you lucky so an so!!! lol......................can i come work with you mate?????


Hell yeah, get your ass over here


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

good morning pals
i got a decent 2 zs off those little bagseed plants. i love the buzz and taste, glad she will be around for a while. i kept them small, they were clones from my outdoor girl when she was flowering. i have to say i love to watch the way they grow. what a beautiful plant, so interesting ANYWAY
here's my ex cheese, don't pay any mind to the burned tips lol i get those cfls nice and close. finally looking like i hoped, been on 12/12 for 3.5 weeks, smells nice, was really fruity now a little skunkyfruitylicious. i have 4 more vegging. they are tricky tricky. i give props the to great dr ms trich on her beauty cheese. amber, i aspire 


and here's the kc x brasil i was telling ya'll about, they supposedly are outdoor monsters and i believe it. these are 3.5 weeks in 12/12. i have a 4 ft mother i chop frequently. i am setting up for the spring hedgerow i'm putting out. geez i have about 8 more vegging now and 5 more in the dome. 

those will pop under a 600hunderd dontcha think? i am finally gonna be able to take the time and order one today. throw your opinions at me, i wanna hang it vertical in the middle of the closet, just gonna use an a/c unit and some fans so i think i will be good heat wise. i do use the room as an office (God loves me to let me "work" in the middle of my garden, ahhh the smell) so i wanna keep it cool in here too. 
 here i sit, smoking some of the wonderful bagseed plant known as Madonna, looking at lights yet again. i'm buying 2 boulders (thanks for the tip on the lasso D) and 600hunderd today my friends, that's just all there is to it

happy friedday buds


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

oh and hey, i have quite a bit of the ol arthritis in my hands and it hurts to trim, i don't cut down that close but i am thinking maybe i should? any tips or tricks and some nice skizzors anyone can recommend?

and that brasil smells nice and limey/citrusy. appropriate i guess.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I get my favorite scissors at the 99Cent store, they have the perfect little tips for trimming, and they are 1/5 the price of the same scissors at the hydro store


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hell yeah, get your ass over here


Thanks ill be stright over bro!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I get my favorite scissors at the 99Cent store, they have the perfect little tips for trimming, and they are 1/5 the price of the same scissors at the hydro store


But are they spring loaded? and how long do they last? and they better be comfortable! I liked the ones I got from the hydro store, like 10 bucks but they paid for themselves 600xs over 

lmfao btw at the imaginary pics of DST haha. hysterical 

Morning folks


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2012)

good day,whodat,what you smokeing on,i know its still far away,but are you going to do spacebomb outside?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> But are they spring loaded? and how long do they last? and they better be comfortable!


Sounds like my first time! Or, That's what she said!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pot Pussy 

View attachment 1994794


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

thats what i'm thinking i need the comfy spring loaded ones. i don't mind to pay a little for a good pair, seriously i only trimmed those 2 little buggers and my hands were aching bad. i will make the drive to the hydro sto i think. will be worth it. hopefully ima gonna be doing this for a long time to come 

maybe i will buy the light, wick and trimming skizzors all from ebay in one shopping cart hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL DST is Merlin...

I use spring loaded scissors. I have arthritis really bad too and that makes it easier. They dont have those lil ass finger holes for kindergartners, and are rubber coated for comfort and grip.

@Shkrmn do you have a model number for the sears r/o setup?

Morning all. I am alone bumping the stereo on Pandora using firefox with adblockplus so no commercials. I have my diy speakers and subs shaking the house!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Choppers.

The small pair with the neon orange handle is from the dollar store, not spring loaded, but they have tension built in so they open automatically.

Green pair from the hydro store, same as the orange pair, but more expensive.

I also really like the pair on the left middle, they are extremely pointy and are good for getting in deep 

The curved pair next to them also work semi decent, but not good for close trimming.

And the last pair is to saw through my tree trunks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

i like dat grey pair in the middle you said was good for getting in close. where did you get those BC?

@bassman, who ever woulda thought our hands could hurt so much? i have titanium knees and buddy sometimes i think my hands ache as much as my knees ever did.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i like dat grey pair in the middle you said was good for getting in close. where did you get those BC?
> 
> @bassman, who ever woulda thought our hands could hurt so much? i have titanium knees and buddy sometimes i think my hands ache as much as my knees ever did.


I feel you on the arthritis thing, and the titanium. Rods and pins in my back get so cold when the temps drop. Feels like I have icicles in my back sometimes.

Knees and hands are shot too.

I have found that on some of the spring loaded scissors the tension is too strong and my hands hurt worse from squeezing the scissors over and over.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I also really like the pair on the left middle, they are extremely pointy and are good for getting in deep


 I agree bill, I use those fiskars and man, they save my hands and they're real good at getting a fine trim and getting the fan leaf petiole right down to the base.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

genuity said:


> good day,whodat,what you smokeing on,i know its still far away,but are you going to do spacebomb outside?


Tis a good day indeed G  I have a big bag jumble mixed up with ummmmm let me think... ah, hydro space bomb, 3 dif phenoes from soil space bomb, BnS, blue widdow, krical +, bco mvk, sour D, and some absolutely lovely DOG! the dog STANKS soooo good . So Im not exactly sure what Im smoking on but its ALL danky. 
I will be growing some crosses of the space bomb that Iv made , and I also have some 3d (tga subcoo) Iv been sitting on,,, but like I said I need my seeds back before I can do anything. 

Almost finished with my compost system 4~~4x8x6 sections for different stages of composting. Then I need to break ground and get my green house built. Then get that chicken coup built. The horse barn could use some work allong with the garage... Thats all I can think of for now lol sooo much to do and no one breathing down my neck to get it done  except for myself of course! Lifes good. 



billcollector99 said:


> Pot Pussy
> 
> View attachment 1994794


Pic of the year just a few days late! lol
Thats pretty cool, maybe you should tap the with some cougar pollen haha.
Oh about your question a few pages back, the strain that stands out the most to me was the red kush! awesome! Though it couldent hurt to have a nice pr0n update with all of them in one post to refresh our memories 

I like the curved pair btw, I used them all the way.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

mrs sunnyboy picked these out LOL j/k


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Tis a good day indeed G  I have a big bag jumble mixed up with ummmmm let me think... ah, hydro space bomb, 3 dif phenoes from soil space bomb, BnS, blue widdow, krical +, bco mvk, sour D, and some absolutely lovely DOG! the dog STANKS soooo good . So Im not exactly sure what Im smoking on but its ALL danky.
> I will be growing some crosses of the space bomb that Iv made , and I also have some 3d (tga subcoo) Iv been sitting on,,, but like I said I need my seeds back before I can do anything.
> 
> Almost finished with my compost system 4~~4x8x6 sections for different stages of composting. Then I need to break ground and get my green house built. Then get that chicken coup built. The horse barn could use some work allong with the garage... Thats all I can think of for now lol sooo much to do and no one breathing down my neck to get it done  except for myself of course! Lifes good.
> ...


Yeah i can do that  will take me a little time though

The Six better get ready, here comes BC99's year in review


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

YES!!! lol Im glad I ask!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2012)

The yr in review....great!!

@my fellow broken guys....As far as the pins and rods etc....my doc tells me not to get anything as it will make me worse. What do you guys/gals with extra hardware think?? Did it help at all to get the back welded and titanium put it, or make you worse? I got tired of norco and somas and just smoke now, but the pains I have are everyday. I cant even play video games anymore from the arthritis!! Although I still try sometimes and pay for it later.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The yr in review....great!!
> 
> @my fellow broken guys....As far as the pins and rods etc....my doc tells me not to get anything as it will make me worse. What do you guys/gals with extra hardware think?? Did it help at all to get the back welded and titanium put it, or make you worse? I got tired of norco and somas and just smoke now, but the pains I have are everyday. I cant even play video games anymore from the arthritis!! Although I still try sometimes and pay for it later.


I hurt before my surgery, or at least thought i hurt. I got operated on in Mar09 Took me almost 2 years to get healthy again, and now I am still in as much pain as before, if not worse...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The yr in review....great!!
> 
> @my fellow broken guys....As far as the pins and rods etc....my doc tells me not to get anything as it will make me worse. What do you guys/gals with extra hardware think?? Did it help at all to get the back welded and titanium put it, or make you worse? I got tired of norco and somas and just smoke now, but the pains I have are everyday. I cant even play video games anymore from the arthritis!! Although I still try sometimes and pay for it later.


I have a titanium hip, leg and pins in my left arm and the arthritis that goes with it. Mj and ibuprophen keep the pain under control. Mj is 24-7 and the ibuprophen as needed. I have a strong distain for weather fronts-I'm now a better barometer than the weatherman.

also, the fiskar scissors are available at wally world..highly recommended


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got a woody just thinking about it lol, and iam at the pub so that's quite embarrassing, lol.


billcollector99 said:


> Yeah i can do that  will take me a little time though
> 
> The Six better get ready, here comes BC99's year in review


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 13, 2012)

Bass u should try to dose ur self with CBd drops it helps my friends uncle a lot but everyone is different he has 2 knee replacements a hip and hella back surgery
the drops along with some nice buds help him a lot but could do nothing for u just depends


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> @Shkrmn do you have a model number for the sears r/o setup?


This one:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04238556000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The yr in review....great!!
> 
> @my fellow broken guys....As far as the pins and rods etc....my doc tells me not to get anything as it will make me worse. What do you guys/gals with extra hardware think?? Did it help at all to get the back welded and titanium put it, or make you worse? I got tired of norco and somas and just smoke now, but the pains I have are everyday. I cant even play video games anymore from the arthritis!! Although I still try sometimes and pay for it later.


it was the best thing i ever did, as far as the knee replacements go! my mother and brother have had lots of hardware placed in their backs and did nothing to help just made them worse 



@cof...i'm am an ibuprofen junkie LOL that and weed are my only meds. i'm gonna hit wally world for those fiska skizzas


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I hurt before my surgery, or at least thought i hurt. I got operated on in Mar09 Took me almost 2 years to get healthy again, and now I am still in as much pain as before, if not worse...





curious old fart said:


> I have a titanium hip, leg and pins in my left arm and the arthritis that goes with it. Mj and ibuprophen keep the pain under control. Mj is 24-7 and the ibuprophen as needed. I have a strong distain for weather fronts-I'm now a better barometer than the weatherman.
> 
> 
> cof


looks like my doc might be telling the truth for once....thought I would feel better with the back surgery.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Bass u should try to dose ur self with CBd drops it helps my friends uncle a lot but everyone is different he has 2 knee replacements a hip and hella back surgery
> the drops along with some nice buds help him a lot but could do nothing for u just depends


I know cbd is one of the best cannabinoids (spelling) for pain, but dont like using any meds except for what I grow. I have paranoia and different types of problems. I am growing flowering Harlequin and saved a clone for later if it actually is as high in CBD as is claimed. I might still look into CBD drops. No way to make that at home I suppose....lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Pukka I love them Titled Kilt Girls, good restaurant and brew! I go there with the fellas from work! Its a lot better than Hooter Girls and the food is way better than the shitty Hooter Wings. Damn I want to motor boat them girls with my Gene Simmons like tongue! LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Im going to disagree with you. Its a good bar, but I wouldnt call it a good restaurant. I have yet to have one of the girl pronounce Smithwick's correctly, and the shepherds pie is nothing to write home about. When I saw nachos on the menu I almost slapped the waitress. If they are going with a Scottish theme then they had better get those god damn mexican nachos of the menu. There is an Irish pub called killarney's around here, and that place puts TTK to shame when It come to food and beer selection. Besides, if your looking for TnA with some beer just go to a strip club, or Hard Hats (Temeculas little secret).

Edit-Hooter's sucks aaaaaasssssssssssssss. Hard Hats put the Hooters down the street out of buisness. Literally.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

*January 2011


*Pre-98 Bubba







*March 2011
*

Mamdude







Red Kush

















EK-47







Hmm I see some Cougar seeds in there 







*May 2011
*
Northern Skunk

















Red Kush (again) this one was revegged after sex showed












Power Skunk







Purple Cheese












Grape Kush






















CHEMBAND








Cougar Kush


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 13, 2012)

You killed 2011 BC, fine looking ladies indeed  What was your overall favorite?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> You killed 2011 BC, fine looking ladies indeed  What was your overall favorite?


Best for last homie 

There was a lot of misc stuff that didnt really make my cut, so no point in posting it


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> This one:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04238556000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


Thanx, how much are the replacement filters...n/m found them


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey guys 

I got a tip that this thread might dig my artwork... I'm new to the forum and I'm not sure if I'm welcome to post here, but it can't hurt! If I'm breaking a rule, please show me the door  This is a painting series I'm working on. Let me know what you think!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome MJAdd *waving at ya from south fla*


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> welcome MJAdd *waving at ya from south fla*


Thank you! Are you in soflo also? (in a grow thread? Tell me your secret! haha)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

MJ Addington...welcome! welcome! so nice to see you here!!!i love ur paintings very much.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

yes yes i am here in paradise fla. i do actually have a grow thingie going on lol it's over in the cfl subsection, take 2 would be us 
hi ya dr 
@BC-schwing
still looking at lights pals, so many choices, so confusing


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> MJ Addington...welcome! welcome! so nice to see you here!!!i love ur paintings very much.


It took me forever to find this thread because I googled "Club 600" and found a Satanic website. It didn't seem right hahaha!!

@mysunnyboy - I've only been here for a year so you just spoke french to me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Dam the 600 is good tonight, got some amazin bud porn from BC99, then some badass paintings from MJ, think im in heaven!!!!  ..................that last pic/paintin has gived me the horn big time lol....cougar an the chick with the nipple showin lmao!!!

Welcome MJ, you got skillz!!!...............so do you grow as good as you paint??


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

satanic? lol thats funny  Welcome Mjaddington  love the art work, can never go wrong with pretty ladies and ganja eh!!! I dabble in paint myself, abstract oils, but Iv been too chicken to show any lol. Welcome to das 600!

Bill~ Im torn between the red kush, power skunk and the cougar! I cant make my mind up! Killer pr0n fest bro  thanks.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Best for last homie
> 
> There was a lot of misc stuff that didnt really make my cut, so no point in posting it


Agree the Cougar was my favorite since I did smoke all of them too. My 2nd favorite isnt even on there and I am surprised that it didnt make the cut. APG! I really loved the APG's taste and high!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> satanic? lol thats funny  Welcome Mjaddington  love the art work, can never go wrong with pretty ladies and ganja eh!!! I dabble in paint myself, abstract oils, but Iv been too chicken to show any lol. Welcome to das 600!


Thanks for the welcome! You should post your art! I'm a big chicken too, I second guess myself daily on what I'm doing but fuck it dude - if your art speaks to you, it'll speak to other people as well. Show your stuff! Pics or it didn't happen!




PUKKA BUD said:


> Dam the 600 is good tonight, got some amazin bud porn from BC99, then some badass paintings from MJ, think im in heaven!!!!  ..................that last pic/paintin has gived me the horn big time lol....cougar an the chick with the nipple showin lmao!!!
> 
> Welcome MJ, you got skillz!!!...............so do you grow as good as you paint??



Thank you! That's exactly what I thought when I made them... why can't you have it all? Hahaha

I just moved from NYC to FL... two very unfriendly places for growing and I rent, not own. I wish... I've looked up seed so many times. I think we're going to end up picking up and moving to a medical state so I can have my gardens.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Agree the Cougar was my favorite since I did smoke all of them too. My 2nd favorite isnt even on there and I am surprised that it didnt make the cut. APG! I really loved the APG's taste and high!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Couldnt find any good pics of her, and her yield and growth tendencies irritate me


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> satanic? lol thats funny  Welcome Mjaddington  love the art work, can never go wrong with pretty ladies and ganja eh!!! I dabble in paint myself, abstract oils, but Iv been too chicken to show any lol. Welcome to das 600!
> 
> Bill~ Im torn between the red kush, power skunk and the cougar! I cant make my mind up! Killer pr0n fest bro  thanks.


A Red Kush male was used as the father for both the Grape and the Cougar Kush.

If you like the power skunk, wait to ya see the Purple Le Pew


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

MJAddington said:


> Thanks for the welcome! You should post your art! I'm a big chicken too, I second guess myself daily on what I'm doing but fuck it dude - if your art speaks to you, it'll speak to other people as well. Show your stuff! Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MJA you need to move to Cali....

@BC Does William Cole Ecktor have a Year in review too???? Cant deny the taste and high though....


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi again, 600 Peeps, I thought I'd drop by and let ya'll know I'll be starting my next Grow V.soon .. Not contented with the 17.5oZ Dry Weight, I pulled from My 1X SCROG'd DYNA-FEM Royal-Haze plant ... I will now be aiming for 25oZ from my 1X SCROG'd GHS - White Rhino in my 'Stealth-Cab' I hope to have updates to show ya'll soon  Below I've added a LINK from Christmas - onwards.. so a few pics etc of my latest mods etc  :



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-68.html




Feel free to leave comments etc  - STELTHY


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 13, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> MJA you need to move to Cali....


I think once SoFlo has burned out all of it's fun, that's my next (possibly semi-final) stop


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok so I posted damn near all my pr0n in someones "show your pic" thread and thought I do what I do best here..... DOUPLE POST! hahaha

EDIT: I'll work on this hold on!


View attachment 1995145View attachment 1995141View attachment 1995142View attachment 1995143View attachment 1995144View attachment 1995147View attachment 1995146View attachment 1995148View attachment 1995149View attachment 1995150View attachment 1995151View attachment 1995152View attachment 1995153View attachment 1995154View attachment 1995155View attachment 1995156View attachment 1995157View attachment 1995158View attachment 1995159View attachment 1995160View attachment 1995163View attachment 1995164View attachment 1995165View attachment 1995167View attachment 1995170View attachment 1995171View attachment 1995173View attachment 1995174View attachment 1995175View attachment 1995176View attachment 1995177View attachment 1995178View attachment 1995179View attachment 1995180View attachment 1995181View attachment 1995182View attachment 1995183View attachment 1995184View attachment 1995185View attachment 1995186View attachment 1995187View attachment 1995188View attachment 1995189View attachment 1995190View attachment 1995191View attachment 1995193View attachment 1995194View attachment 1995195View attachment 1995196View attachment 1995197View attachment 1995198View attachment 1995199View attachment 1995200View attachment 1995201View attachment 1995202View attachment 1995203View attachment 1995204View attachment 1995205View attachment 1995206View attachment 1995207View attachment 1995208View attachment 1995209View attachment 1995210View attachment 1995211View attachment 1995212View attachment 1995213View attachment 1995214View attachment 1995215View attachment 1995216View attachment 1995217View attachment 1995222View attachment 1995224View attachment 1995226View attachment 1995227View attachment 1995228View attachment 1995229View attachment 1995230View attachment 1995231View attachment 1995232View attachment 1995233View attachment 1995234View attachment 1995235View attachment 1995236View attachment 1995237View attachment 1995238View attachment 1995239View attachment 1995240View attachment 1995241View attachment 1995242View attachment 1995243View attachment 1995244View attachment 1995245View attachment 1995246View attachment 1995247View attachment 1995248View attachment 1995249View attachment 1995250View attachment 1995251View attachment 1995252View attachment 1995253View attachment 1995254View attachment 1995255View attachment 1995256View attachment 1995257View attachment 1995258View attachment 1995259View attachment 1995260View attachment 1995261View attachment 1995262View attachment 1995263View attachment 1995264View attachment 1995265View attachment 1995266View attachment 1995267View attachment 1995268View attachment 1995269View attachment 1995270View attachment 1995271


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 13, 2012)

The pre 98 is my fav for Shure


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/471783-take-2-a.html this would be where you could find our little grow, the mrs and i just started but we are quite pleased with the luck we are having and the friends we have met along the way


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok Im done working for the day and this is what boredom has don to me! I couldnt figure out how to get my other/better post from the other thread to here  anywho here ya go.  

whats scary is this is page 20 of 67 of all my pics lol
View attachment 1995290View attachment 1995291View attachment 1995305View attachment 1995310View attachment 1995315View attachment 1995316View attachment 1995317View attachment 1995319View attachment 1995321View attachment 1995322View attachment 1995323View attachment 1995326View attachment 1995332View attachment 1995374View attachment 1995376View attachment 1995378View attachment 1995380View attachment 1995398View attachment 1995410View attachment 1995413View attachment 1995414View attachment 1995415View attachment 1995418View attachment 1995420View attachment 1995421View attachment 1995422View attachment 1995423View attachment 1995429View attachment 1995430View attachment 1995438View attachment 1995439View attachment 1995444View attachment 1995451View attachment 1995463View attachment 1995469View attachment 1995470View attachment 1995475View attachment 1995489View attachment 1995492View attachment 1995493View attachment 1995498View attachment 1995504View attachment 1995514View attachment 1995516View attachment 1995519View attachment 1995523View attachment 1995530View attachment 1995549View attachment 1995554View attachment 1995555View attachment 1995558View attachment 1995559View attachment 1995560View attachment 1995563View attachment 1995571View attachment 1995583View attachment 1995585View attachment 1995587View attachment 1995591


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Ok Im done working for the day and this is what boredom has don to me! I couldnt figure out how to get my other/better post from the other thread to here  anywho here ya go.
> 
> whats scary is this is page 20 of 67 of all my pics lol
> View attachment 1995281View attachment 1995282View attachment 1995283View attachment 1995284View attachment 1995285View attachment 1995286View attachment 1995287View attachment 1995288View attachment 1995289View attachment 1995290View attachment 1995291View attachment 1995292View attachment 1995293View attachment 1995294View attachment 1995295View attachment 1995296View attachment 1995297View attachment 1995298View attachment 1995299View attachment 1995300View attachment 1995301View attachment 1995302View attachment 1995303View attachment 1995304View attachment 1995305View attachment 1995306View attachment 1995307View attachment 1995308View attachment 1995309View attachment 1995310View attachment 1995311View attachment 1995312View attachment 1995313View attachment 1995314View attachment 1995315View attachment 1995316View attachment 1995317View attachment 1995318View attachment 1995319View attachment 1995320View attachment 1995321View attachment 1995322View attachment 1995323View attachment 1995324View attachment 1995325View attachment 1995326View attachment 1995327View attachment 1995328View attachment 1995329View attachment 1995330View attachment 1995331View attachment 1995332View attachment 1995333View attachment 1995334View attachment 1995335View attachment 1995336View attachment 1995337View attachment 1995338View attachment 1995339View attachment 1995340View attachment 1995343View attachment 1995344View attachment 1995345View attachment 1995346View attachment 1995347View attachment 1995348View attachment 1995349View attachment 1995350View attachment 1995351View attachment 1995352View attachment 1995353View attachment 1995354View attachment 1995355View attachment 1995356View attachment 1995359View attachment 1995360View attachment 1995361View attachment 1995362View attachment 1995363View attachment 1995364View attachment 1995365View attachment 1995366View attachment 1995367View attachment 1995368View attachment 1995369View attachment 1995370View attachment 1995371View attachment 1995372View attachment 1995373View attachment 1995374View attachment 1995375View attachment 1995376View attachment 1995377View attachment 1995378View attachment 1995379View attachment 1995380View attachment 1995381View attachment 1995382View attachment 1995383View attachment 1995384View attachment 1995385View attachment 1995386View attachment 1995387View attachment 1995388View attachment 1995389View attachment 1995390View attachment 1995391View attachment 1995392View attachment 1995393View attachment 1995394View attachment 1995395View attachment 1995396View attachment 1995397View attachment 1995398View attachment 1995399View attachment 1995400View attachment 1995401View attachment 1995402View attachment 1995403View attachment 1995404View attachment 1995405View attachment 1995406View attachment 1995407View attachment 1995408View attachment 1995409View attachment 1995410View attachment 1995411View attachment 1995412View attachment 1995413View attachment 1995414View attachment 1995415View attachment 1995416View attachment 1995417View attachment 1995418View attachment 1995419View attachment 1995420View attachment 1995421View attachment 1995422View attachment 1995423View attachment 1995424View attachment 1995425View attachment 1995426View attachment 1995427View attachment 1995428View attachment 1995429View attachment 1995430View attachment 1995431View attachment 1995432View attachment 1995433View attachment 1995434View attachment 1995435View attachment 1995436View attachment 1995437View attachment 1995438View attachment 1995439View attachment 1995440View attachment 1995441View attachment 1995442View attachment 1995443View attachment 1995444View attachment 1995445View attachment 1995446View attachment 1995447View attachment 1995448View attachment 1995449View attachment 1995450View attachment 1995451View attachment 1995452View attachment 1995453View attachment 1995454View attachment 1995455View attachment 1995456View attachment 1995457View attachment 1995458View attachment 1995460View attachment 1995461View attachment 1995462View attachment 1995463View attachment 1995464View attachment 1995465View attachment 1995466View attachment 1995467View attachment 1995468View attachment 1995469View attachment 1995470View attachment 1995471View attachment 1995472View attachment 1995473View attachment 1995474View attachment 1995475View attachment 1995476View attachment 1995477View attachment 1995478View attachment 1995479View attachment 1995480View attachment 1995481View attachment 1995482View attachment 1995483View attachment 1995484View attachment 1995485View attachment 1995486View attachment 1995487View attachment 1995488View attachment 1995489View attachment 1995490View attachment 1995491View attachment 1995492View attachment 1995493View attachment 1995494View attachment 1995495View attachment 1995496View attachment 1995497View attachment 1995498View attachment 1995499View attachment 1995500View attachment 1995501View attachment 1995502View attachment 1995503View attachment 1995504View attachment 1995505View attachment 1995506View attachment 1995507View attachment 1995508View attachment 1995509View attachment 1995510View attachment 1995511View attachment 1995512View attachment 1995513View attachment 1995514View attachment 1995515View attachment 1995516View attachment 1995517View attachment 1995518View attachment 1995519View attachment 1995520View attachment 1995521View attachment 1995522View attachment 1995523View attachment 1995524View attachment 1995525View attachment 1995526View attachment 1995527View attachment 1995528View attachment 1995529View attachment 1995530View attachment 1995531View attachment 1995532View attachment 1995533View attachment 1995534View attachment 1995535View attachment 1995536View attachment 1995537View attachment 1995538View attachment 1995539View attachment 1995541View attachment 1995542View attachment 1995543View attachment 1995544View attachment 1995545View attachment 1995546View attachment 1995547View attachment 1995548View attachment 1995549View attachment 1995550View attachment 1995551View attachment 1995552View attachment 1995553View attachment 1995554View attachment 1995555View attachment 1995556View attachment 1995557View attachment 1995558View attachment 1995559View attachment 1995560View attachment 1995561View attachment 1995562View attachment 1995563View attachment 1995564View attachment 1995565View attachment 1995566View attachment 1995567View attachment 1995568View attachment 1995569View attachment 1995570View attachment 1995571View attachment 1995572View attachment 1995573View attachment 1995574View attachment 1995575View attachment 1995576View attachment 1995577View attachment 1995578View attachment 1995579View attachment 1995580View attachment 1995582View attachment 1995583View attachment 1995584View attachment 1995585View attachment 1995586View attachment 1995587View attachment 1995588View attachment 1995589View attachment 1995590View attachment 1995591View attachment 1995592View attachment 1995593View attachment 1995594View attachment 1995595View attachment 1995596View attachment 1995597View attachment 1995598View attachment 1995599View attachment 1995600View attachment 1995601View attachment 1995602View attachment 1995603View attachment 1995604View attachment 1995605View attachment 1995606View attachment 1995607View attachment 1995608View attachment 1995609View attachment 1995610View attachment 1995611View attachment 1995612View attachment 1995613View attachment 1995614View attachment 1995615View attachment 1995616View attachment 1995617View attachment 1995618View attachment 1995619View attachment 1995620View attachment 1995621View attachment 1995624View attachment 1995625View attachment 1995626View attachment 1995627View attachment 1995628View attachment 1995629View attachment 1995630View attachment 1995631View attachment 1995632View attachment 1995633View attachment 1995634View attachment 1995635View attachment 1995636View attachment 1995637View attachment 1995638View attachment 1995639View attachment 1995640View attachment 1995641View attachment 1995642View attachment 1995643View attachment 1995644View attachment 1995645View attachment 1995646View attachment 1995647View attachment 1995648View attachment 1995649View attachment 1995650View attachment 1995651View attachment 1995652View attachment 1995653View attachment 1995654View attachment 1995655View attachment 1995656View attachment 1995657View attachment 1995658View attachment 1995659View attachment 1995660View attachment 1995661View attachment 1995662View attachment 1995663


I think i just came... twice


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

Just had a conversation with a guy at Indoor Garden Depot. 

Umm, in nature the majority of sunlight comes from directly above?

I was shocked to hear him say that he thought so. I was also informed if I'm a regular, they will give me a 20% discount. OOOOOO, can I?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

A nice store in the PDX area besides Cascade Horticulture?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres one of my paintings~I dont have a camera at the moment but I already had this one uploaded....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Just had a conversation with a guy at Indoor Garden Depot.
> 
> Umm, in nature the majority of sunlight comes from directly above?
> 
> I was shocked to hear him say that he thought so. I was also informed if I'm a regular, they will give me a 20% discount. OOOOOO, can I?


and the soil is usually below, right? lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> and the soil is usually below, right? lol


We all agree that mother nature uses side light way more than direct overhead light, right?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice painting, whod, you should post more! I like it!
EDIT: Your buds and veggies are beautiful! Great work!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

MJAddington, 

I like your work. By themselves they are awesome. Please take this constructively...I would not rely on hair and make up alone to alter appearance. I noticed all the girls have the same face. Still great work. If this woman is your wife, then never mind, and I hate you!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> We all agree that mother nature uses side light way more than direct overhead light, right?


Iv never heard that before... I just always pictured the sun being, ya know, in the sky... You may be right idk, but I dont think it really makes much of a difference where the sun is the plants are going to position themselves to get at it.


EDIT: thanks bkb


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Heres one of my paintings~I dont have a camera at the moment but I already had this one uploaded....


This is great and I love your colors! What were you so afraid of? I think you should continue making them!


----------



## MJAddington (Jan 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> MJAddington,
> 
> I like your work. By themselves they are awesome. Please take this constructively...I would not rely on hair and make up alone to alter appearance. I noticed all the girls have the same face. Still great work. If this woman is your wife, then never mind, and I hate you!


Thanks for the reply! I actually consciously made them all have similar faces... they're like my barbie dolls  You can't really pinpoint where they are from or how old they are, and that's what I like  Subconsciously though, I'll admit they all look like the women in my family. Everyone comments that we all have the same exact face, just different skin colors/hair colors.

ETA: I am female!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> oh and hey, i have quite a bit of the ol arthritis in my hands and it hurts to trim, i don't cut down that close but i am thinking maybe i should? any tips or tricks and some nice skizzors anyone can recommend?
> 
> and that brasil smells nice and limey/citrusy. appropriate i guess.


I have arthritis as well. Fuck EVERYTHING ELSE! Buy a box fan with a metal cage. Depending on the design, you may either need to recess or cut and remount the BACK of the fan. (Where the air gets sucked up.) Then mount little key hooks every 2" which will hold your NEW lawn mower bag. After you have cut the back off of the fan, file the blades to a dull cutting edge. (Plastic blades will do, but tend to "Pull" at the colas because they are dull.) Remount the back of the cage so the blades are within an 1/8 of an inch from the cage. When you turn it on, it will inflate the mower bag, which will catch all the trim. (The force of the air will hold it back, so you can trim sitting down with the fan facing away from you.) Now just roll your colas over the back of the cage, and watch all your trim get collected behind the blades.  WARNING! Don't lose a finger! And when the fabric bag starts touching the table (Verticle) or starts stretching the bag at the hook points, empty it!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> We all agree that mother nature uses side light way more than direct overhead light, right?


I agree, but it depends on your location and time of year


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Want to wish all the Sixers a very nice weekend! Here in the states we got a 3 day weekend and mine starts NOW!!! Also got a my email from S.O.S that my order has been carefully packaged and dispatched. I got some DPQ f2s coming my way soon....

Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

whats the three day weekend for? Im not big on holidays lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

MLK JR day i guess.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> MLK JR day i guess.


Yep its a National Holiday in the States.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I agree, but it depends on your location and time of year


That's intensity and duration, not light travel angle.  The sun is a single point of light, being cast on a sphere. There will always be more light on the sides of the plant because the plants are at an angle the majority of daylight hours. If this were not true, shadows wouldn't be present NEXT TO the plant 80% of the day, but only 20% or less. Before any one argues, grab a flashlight and a ball. Shine the light on any spot from any angle. Now move a stick along the ball as if it were a plant. BINGO!

Now the inevitable question...Why do plants grow up, not out?

This happens because plants don't look for light, necessarily, but rather the first SOURCE of light each morning, and the last of it in the evening. As the sun hits the horizon, the light beam of the sun slowly drops from above. Because of geological formations, houses, Etc. there may be a corner, or wall, that receives light first, but the rest of the garden is shadowed by a tree. The plant will head for the wall because it wants the most amount of time in the light as possible. This is why "Street light pruning" is so funny. Random branches growing in circles, loops, spirals, chasing what it thinks is the sunrise, and sunset! So they are growing away from shadows, which is usually up. For this reason, "2 and 10 O'clock" are the best locations for primary light. This is awkward indoors, because we use rectangular construction techniques. Right?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi peeps thought I'd show a couple of pics of ma Cotton Candy, its got a real lovely smell of lavender and can be quite citrussy... Its been grown 12/12 from seed under 600w propagrow dual spec on the full GHE range of nutes 

View attachment 1995888View attachment 1995889View attachment 1995890View attachment 1995891View attachment 1995892


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone ever hear of Hell's Angels OG? supposed to be the origins of Larry OG. Or Raskuls Fire OG. Have a chance to pick these up if i drive an hour away. Hmmmmmm what to do......


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

The angle of the sun in my backyard changes by the season, in the summer it is almost directly over head, in the winter it comes in from the south.

If you live on the equator the sun should be directly above you all the time. Hence why the equator exists.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Anyone ever hear of Hell's Angels OG? supposed to be the origins of Larry OG. Or Raskuls Fire OG. Have a chance to pick these up if i drive an hour away. Hmmmmmm what to do......


The fire og is legit, are you picking up bud or clones?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Anyone ever hear of Hell's Angels OG? supposed to be the origins of Larry OG. Or Raskuls Fire OG. Have a chance to pick these up if i drive an hour away. Hmmmmmm what to do......


Either it's a fast growing strain, that takes no shit. (Organic nutrients not recommended, lol) Or you get jacked by an OG Hells Angel...LOL!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The angle of the sun in my backyard changes by the season, in the summer it is almost directly over head, in the winter it comes in from the south.
> 
> If you live on the equator the sun should be directly above you all the time. Hence why the equator exists.


Umm, regardless of where the light is coming from, it must start on a horizon, and end on one, even if it's the same horizon! While the sun is climbing in the sky, it is sidelighting. When your shadow is exactly beneath you, the sun is lighting from the top. Right? You forgot to grab a flashlight and play with your balls. LOL! Please post pictures of ANYTHING at Dawn THROUGH dusk, with it's shadow directly underneath it.

P.S. Not trolling, but the equator would make the sun off to the side of the earth, so you're actually standing sideways. 

"Places on the Equator experience the quickest rates of sunrise and sunset in the world. They are also the only places in the world where the sun can go directly from the zenith to the nadirand from the nadir to the zenith. Such places also have a theoretical constant 12 hours of day and night throughout the year, though in practice there are variations of a few minutes due to the effects of atmospheric refraction and because sunrise and sunset are measured from the time that the _edgeof the Sun's disk is on the horizon, rather than the center of the disk." ripped from Wiki

So while you may receive more "Top" lighting than other people due to the fast sun rise, it still climbs the sky.

_http://www.astronomynotes.com/nakedeye/animations/sunmotion.htm


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The fire og is legit, are you picking up bud or clones?


Clones. but i dont want to drive. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Right but the angle that it rises and sets at changes as well.

And now i see what you mean about the other angles 

I was thinking on another axis.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Clones. but i dont want to drive. lol


Prolly worth IMO


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Prolly worth IMO


I have been flaked on by too many people this week so i guess i will take a trip. 

Here is the complete menu.

ABSOLUTE BLUEBERRY
WORF OG (HA OG X SHROM)
BLUE DREAM HAZE
CHERNOBYL
FIRE CUT OG (RASKALS CUT)
RESPECT OG
SOUR DUBBLE
GRAPEFRUIT KUSH (PRE 98 BUBBA X FEMALE SEEDS GRAPEFRUIT)
GREEN CRACK
OG CINDY
AFGHAN KUSH
HA OG


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Right but the angle that it rises and sets at changes as well.
> 
> And now i see what you mean about the other angles
> 
> I was thinking on another axis.


Yes, I meant in relation to the plant, not the rock. Oopsy, I forget details a lot. Sorry.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Yes, I meant in relation to the plant, not the rock. Oopsy, I forget details a lot. Sorry.


Win Win situation 

I forgot the sun rises and sets LMFAO


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2012)

@ Whodat.......holy hell.....what method did you use to get all that hash bro????.......wow


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> @ Whodat.......holy hell.....what method did you use to get all that hash bro????.......wow


I know right!! Must be a lb of hash!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> @ Whodat.......holy hell.....what method did you use to get all that hash bro????.......wow


Dry ice through a 220 screen  all of that was 30 second processed, so its mighty fine 


bassman999 said:


> I know right!! Must be a lb of hash!!


it was actually 8ozs  Iv given away a few ozs of it and have plenty left for me self lol.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 13, 2012)

The best way is the hardest. Grind the buds and put them in a drum with no top or bottom. On the bottom, put a garbage bag and use a bungee cord to fasten it. turn it over and put your grind into the drum. Now do the same to the top with a ice o later bag starting with the smallest Micron rated bag first. Now turn it over, put it over a bowl, grab some drum sticks and start beating. Tech n9ne in the background makes it faster.  When it's done dropping hash, switch to the next bag and continue beating. Any one who has been any where knows where I got this technique and knows it works. It's just a bitch is all.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 13, 2012)

I knew you were gonna say dry ice...lol...that's my next method to try.....how much trim to get that pile


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I knew you were gonna say dry ice...lol...that's my next method to try.....how much trim to get that pile


Im not even sure to be honest... Like a kitchen garbage bag full?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was averaging 16% return dry ice method, using a 160 bag.

9 oz trim got me 42 grams kief


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 13, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have been flaked on by too many people this week so i guess i will take a trip.
> 
> Here is the complete menu.
> 
> ...


I would probably drive two hours to get my hands on that selection, provided its a reliable person you are getting them from.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

All I can say is, there is a lot of stuff in the 600 tonight that my brain is not understanding, this on made me laugh though, eh!?!?!?wtf?!?!?!?!?!


strictly seedleSs said:


> f they are going with a Scottish theme then they had better get those god damn mexican nachos of the menu. .



Holy guacamole Bill, thems be nice pics thems be.....something my brain can compute...


billcollector99 said:


> *January 2011
> 
> 
> *Pre-98 Bubba
> ...





Whodat, I think you are the fukkin Business bru!


whodatnation said:


> Ok so I posted damn near all my pr0n in someones "show your pic" thread and thought I do what I do best here..... DOUPLE POST! hahaha
> 
> EDIT: I'll work on this hold on!
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> Ok Im done working for the day and this is what boredom has don to me! I couldnt figure out how to get my other/better post from the other thread to here  anywho here ya go.
> 
> whats scary is this is page 20 of 67 of all my pics lol
> View attachment 1995281View attachment 1995282View attachment 1995283View attachment 1995284View attachment 1995285View attachment 1995286View attachment 1995287View attachment 1995288View attachment 1995289View attachment 1995290View attachment 1995291View attachment 1995292View attachment 1995293View attachment 1995294View attachment 1995295View attachment 1995296View attachment 1995297View attachment 1995298View attachment 1995299View attachment 1995300View attachment 1995301View attachment 1995302View attachment 1995303View attachment 1995304View attachment 1995305View attachment 1995306View attachment 1995307View attachment 1995308View attachment 1995309View attachment 1995310View attachment 1995311View attachment 1995312View attachment 1995313View attachment 1995314View attachment 1995315View attachment 1995316View attachment 1995317View attachment 1995318View attachment 1995319View attachment 1995320View attachment 1995321View attachment 1995322View attachment 1995323View attachment 1995324View attachment 1995325View attachment 1995326View attachment 1995327View attachment 1995328View attachment 1995329View attachment 1995330View attachment 1995331View attachment 1995332View attachment 1995333View attachment 1995334View attachment 1995335View attachment 1995336View attachment 1995337View attachment 1995338View attachment 1995339View attachment 1995340View attachment 1995343View attachment 1995344View attachment 1995345View attachment 1995346View attachment 1995347View attachment 1995348View attachment 1995349View attachment 1995350View attachment 1995351View attachment 1995352View attachment 1995353View attachment 1995354View attachment 1995355View attachment 1995356View attachment 1995359View attachment 1995360View attachment 1995361View attachment 1995362View attachment 1995363View attachment 1995364View attachment 1995365View attachment 1995366View attachment 1995367View attachment 1995368View attachment 1995369View attachment 1995370View attachment 1995371View attachment 1995372View attachment 1995373View attachment 1995374View attachment 1995375View attachment 1995376View attachment 1995377View attachment 1995378View attachment 1995379View attachment 1995380View attachment 1995381View attachment 1995382View attachment 1995383View attachment 1995384View attachment 1995385View attachment 1995386View attachment 1995387View attachment 1995388View attachment 1995389View attachment 1995390View attachment 1995391View attachment 1995392View attachment 1995393View attachment 1995394View attachment 1995395View attachment 1995396View attachment 1995397View attachment 1995398View attachment 1995399View attachment 1995400View attachment 1995401View attachment 1995402View attachment 1995403View attachment 1995404View attachment 1995405View attachment 1995406View attachment 1995407View attachment 1995408View attachment 1995409View attachment 1995410View attachment 1995411View attachment 1995412View attachment 1995413View attachment 1995414View attachment 1995415View attachment 1995416View attachment 1995417View attachment 1995418View attachment 1995419View attachment 1995420View attachment 1995421View attachment 1995422View attachment 1995423View attachment 1995424View attachment 1995425View attachment 1995426View attachment 1995427View attachment 1995428View attachment 1995429View attachment 1995430View attachment 1995431View attachment 1995432View attachment 1995433View attachment 1995434View attachment 1995435View attachment 1995436View attachment 1995437View attachment 1995438View attachment 1995439View attachment 1995440View attachment 1995441View attachment 1995442View attachment 1995443View attachment 1995444View attachment 1995445View attachment 1995446View attachment 1995447View attachment 1995448View attachment 1995449View attachment 1995450View attachment 1995451View attachment 1995452View attachment 1995453View attachment 1995454View attachment 1995455View attachment 1995456View attachment 1995457View attachment 1995458View attachment 1995460View attachment 1995461View attachment 1995462View attachment 1995463View attachment 1995464View attachment 1995465View attachment 1995466View attachment 1995467View attachment 1995468View attachment 1995469View attachment 1995470View attachment 1995471View attachment 1995472View attachment 1995473View attachment 1995474View attachment 1995475View attachment 1995476View attachment 1995477View attachment 1995478View attachment 1995479View attachment 1995480View attachment 1995481View attachment 1995482View attachment 1995483View attachment 1995484View attachment 1995485View attachment 1995486View attachment 1995487View attachment 1995488View attachment 1995489View attachment 1995490View attachment 1995491View attachment 1995492View attachment 1995493View attachment 1995494View attachment 1995495View attachment 1995496View attachment 1995497View attachment 1995498View attachment 1995499View attachment 1995500View attachment 1995501View attachment 1995502View attachment 1995503View attachment 1995504View attachment 1995505View attachment 1995506View attachment 1995507View attachment 1995508View attachment 1995509View attachment 1995510View attachment 1995511View attachment 1995512View attachment 1995513View attachment 1995514View attachment 1995515View attachment 1995516View attachment 1995517View attachment 1995518View attachment 1995519View attachment 1995520View attachment 1995521View attachment 1995522View attachment 1995523View attachment 1995524View attachment 1995525View attachment 1995526View attachment 1995527View attachment 1995528View attachment 1995529View attachment 1995530View attachment 1995531View attachment 1995532View attachment 1995533View attachment 1995534View attachment 1995535View attachment 1995536View attachment 1995537View attachment 1995538View attachment 1995539View attachment 1995541View attachment 1995542View attachment 1995543View attachment 1995544View attachment 1995545View attachment 1995546View attachment 1995547View attachment 1995548View attachment 1995549View attachment 1995550View attachment 1995551View attachment 1995552View attachment 1995553View attachment 1995554View attachment 1995555View attachment 1995556View attachment 1995557View attachment 1995558View attachment 1995559View attachment 1995560View attachment 1995561View attachment 1995562View attachment 1995563View attachment 1995564View attachment 1995565View attachment 1995566View attachment 1995567View attachment 1995568View attachment 1995569View attachment 1995570View attachment 1995571View attachment 1995572View attachment 1995573View attachment 1995574View attachment 1995575View attachment 1995576View attachment 1995577View attachment 1995578View attachment 1995579View attachment 1995580View attachment 1995582View attachment 1995583View attachment 1995584View attachment 1995585View attachment 1995586View attachment 1995587View attachment 1995588View attachment 1995589View attachment 1995590View attachment 1995591View attachment 1995592View attachment 1995593View attachment 1995594View attachment 1995595View attachment 1995596View attachment 1995597View attachment 1995598View attachment 1995599View attachment 1995600View attachment 1995601View attachment 1995602View attachment 1995603View attachment 1995604View attachment 1995605View attachment 1995606View attachment 1995607View attachment 1995608View attachment 1995609View attachment 1995610View attachment 1995611View attachment 1995612View attachment 1995613View attachment 1995614View attachment 1995615View attachment 1995616View attachment 1995617View attachment 1995618View attachment 1995619View attachment 1995620View attachment 1995621View attachment 1995624View attachment 1995625View attachment 1995626View attachment 1995627View attachment 1995628View attachment 1995629View attachment 1995630View attachment 1995631View attachment 1995632View attachment 1995633View attachment 1995634View attachment 1995635View attachment 1995636View attachment 1995637View attachment 1995638View attachment 1995639View attachment 1995640View attachment 1995641View attachment 1995642View attachment 1995643View attachment 1995644View attachment 1995645View attachment 1995646View attachment 1995647View attachment 1995648View attachment 1995649View attachment 1995650View attachment 1995651View attachment 1995652View attachment 1995653View attachment 1995654View attachment 1995655View attachment 1995656View attachment 1995657View attachment 1995658View attachment 1995659View attachment 1995660View attachment 1995661View attachment 1995662View attachment 1995663


Hello 600, DST wit pickled heid!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha pickled heid only the scots'l understand that wan lol. Lovin the pRon


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the paintings MJA. They are beautiful. I love the colors.

And whodat... you paint like me, except way better, lol. I want to grow up and paint cool shit like that one day.

Oh shit whodat... you got me trapped again. I'm stuck in your computer:






I was gonna post all my paintings, but I can't seem to take a good picture of any of them to save my life. Is there any tips for taking a picture of a painting?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

@ BC... I find it hard to believe youve grown anything that isn't stellar. Nice walk down memory lane.

@ whodat... is there anything you don't do well?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Love the paintings MJA. They are beautiful. I love the colors.
> 
> And whodat... you paint like me, except way better, lol. I want to grow up and paint cool shit like that one day.
> 
> ...


I got both of ya now


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

ah fuck... well there goes my weekend.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's my new lovely ladies under my 600 hps/mh cooltube. 1st pic is my OG Kush Dna Genetics, 2nd pic is my Kaboom TGA Sobcool Genetics & 3rd is my Platinum Bubba Kush not sure on her picked up from local club last year. Hopeing to get me a Melon Head or a Day Star hood for this grow and a new bulb. Stay Lit!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

hahahaha noooooooooo were all gonna be trapped!!! LMFAO. good times lol thats awesome thanks for that!  
Jig I remember when I was gonna post a bunch of pics of my work but like you I couldnt get any good shots! IDK what the secret is but when I find out I'll let you know 


WOW the trap is still cracking me up lol thanks again, I needed that!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

My buddy Wheels619 has pretty little cougar going in his 4x6 BOX I built him 



Its like 4 weeks in I think.

You can see his thread here. Give it a peek if you got the time

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/483555-mercury-x-valley-ogs-1000hps-8.html


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 13, 2012)

Now thats a sexy little slut lol very nice bro.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 13, 2012)

....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

Underdog trapped us, now someones gonna trap him lol

btw, whats you avatar?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

do i want a digital or magnetic ballast? i am ordering now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> A nice store in the PDX area besides Cascade Horticulture?


Urban Garden Supply, in Milwaukie, down by Clackamas Town Center Mall (opposite side of the road, near Guitar Center).

*http://www.urbangardensupply.net/urbangardensupply/Home.html

*discounts off of every purchase (I get 20% off), too
*
*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> ....View attachment 1996157


... re-charging camera batteries as I type...

*There can be only ONE!!!

*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

_*ALL YOUR POTS ARE BELONG TO US...*_


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> do i want a digital or magnetic ballast? i am ordering now.


If you want to spend the money digitals are better. I guess it's just an opinion, but they are supposed to have a longer life, be more energy efficient, and are much much cooler than magnetic ones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

But can you fix a digital ballast yourself?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

just popped the 6hunderd cherry
cool tube, digital ballast  will be here in a couple o days


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice. You were reading my mind.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice. You were reading my mind.


 my brother from another mother


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> But can you fix a digital ballast yourself?


I probably 'could' but I didn't even bother fixing the magnetic one I had. I guess it had a bad igniter, but I just gave it away free on craigslist. So I am pretty sure I never would fix one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Underdog trapped us, now someones gonna trap him lol
> 
> btw, whats you avatar?


Looks like "7" in American Sign Language.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like the shocker to me....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2012)

So I know what that means but have always wondered this... I see guys with that sticker on their car. What is that supposed to be saying? Does that get chicks? It seems to me that it would guarantee a girl would never get close to you, but then again I am over 30 and probably out of touch with today's youth.

EDIT: Thinking back, I did have a "Pimp" sticker on my car, lol. The girls never seemed to mind... in fact I always thought it helped things along. I was either a complete idiot or a genius.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

Ahhh... the ol' "Two in the pink".
Got it.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 13, 2012)

LoL,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

Except for "The Rocker" should have been heavy metal devil horns.








... _and,_ for when you have a heavy date night and are expecting _*two*_ hoochie mamas...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

Also:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Also:


I bet E, M, N, and 0 are pretty painful


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I bet E, M, N, and 0 are pretty painful


Don't forget A,t,s,x lol.


Lmao, just noticed the pics Doobie!! Classic!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2012)

And sometimes "Y"


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

hahaha! wow. 

edit: doob whats your new av? i cant recall where its from.?...

Nice keyboard too! you were counting down rite when I left,,, I think you called it megatron 4,000? lol. Looks awesome, any vids yet?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> LoL,
> View attachment 1996489





billcollector99 said:


> I bet E, M, N, and 0 are pretty painful


actually she said she likes 'em


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Ok Im done working for the day and this is what boredom has don to me! I couldnt figure out how to get my other/better post from the other thread to here  anywho here ya go.
> 
> whats scary is this is page 20 of 67 of all my pics View attachment 1995657View attachment 1995658View attachment 1995659View attachment 1995660View attachment 1995661View attachment 1995662View attachment 1995663


HOLY SHIT how long did that take to upload lmao. I have my first Tea Brewing 
The Grow Store didnt have Maxicrop so i just used Peruvian Seabird Guano, Jamacian Bat Guano, Worm Castings, And Humboldt Honey 2 Gallons have been bubbling a few hours now i dont know why i didnt take pictures before lights out but maby tomorrow. Also Plushberry is done drying and shes looking better then i thought


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha! wow.
> 
> edit: doob whats your new av? i cant recall where its from.?...
> 
> Nice keyboard too! you were counting down rite when I left,,, I think you called it megatron 4,000? lol. Looks awesome, any vids yet?


Dat be Money Mike: the most pimpalicious black leprachaun in the whole motha effin' galaxy!

[video=youtube_share;5Q5AAEnE7eI]http://youtu.be/5Q5AAEnE7eI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;tJIxu3HLnkc]http://youtu.be/tJIxu3HLnkc[/video]

*edit:
no vids yet, still getting my fingers used to moving differently that when playing a bass.
Although all of my latest grow update vids have background "music" created with the new keyboard.
Long ways to go, but making progress every day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2012)

i just took some gun shots


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2012)

i love handguns (did i say that outloud?)


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey you crazy fools!!!!!! Just remember, you all go to bed soon, AND I CAN TRAP YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mwahahahahahaha....zzzzzzzzzz. No wake up DST, they will trap you!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey you crazy fools!!!!!! Just remember, you all go to bed soon, AND I CAN TRAP YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mwahahahahahaha....zzzzzzzzzz. No wake up DST, they will trap you!


What happens if I trap myself though??


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

i prefer handjobs, lol.


mysunnyboy said:


> i love handguns (did i say that outloud?)


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't come running to me expecting to get you out!!!! (said in an overbearing school teachers voice!!!)


billcollector99 said:


> What happens if I trap myself though??


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 14, 2012)

a little preview, tomorrow I'll be watering so I'll take some better pics. got some nice fading going on in there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2012)

my nose is bleeding 
aftre harvestung ny twi oe ou ==Pineapple chunks. i thunk i h ad an ellergic reaction.my eyes burn an dare swollen. im really fucked up.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

*Skunkijuana prOn*

View attachment 1996707View attachment 1996708View attachment 1996709


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> *Skunkijuana prOn*
> 
> View attachment 1996707View attachment 1996708View attachment 1996709


PLEASE PLEASE can i have that one 

Ill donate in installments


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

Hemlock's Sour Cherry, soon going onto the Breeders Boutique Menu. Looks like she will be a bit cherry coloured to me....





















Some Bolo kush, a bit spongey this pheno, but we shall see when it's ready...still drying at the moment.






OG Kush...still trying to get to grips with the new camera lens.






Peace, DST


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any hydro grows with the BB lineup???

@BC I have those nugs in my jar waiting for you to pick them up!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone got a recommendation from the BB range? Was thinking of getting some real soon,quite like engineers dream or psycho killer. Decisions decisions lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2012)

Underdog, the colombian grows well, not difficult to grow at all. She likes to spread out once she is tossed into 12/12.

The arjan's haze was a bit of a bitch to grow, she does not like low humidity. The leaves get all crinkled, dry up and fall off. I had a helluva' time keeping leaves on her but she still produced over four ounces dry in a two gallon smart pot even losing a lot of leaves. A very metallic tasting strain but pure rocket fuel. As far as a stone, this was a great plant but the colombian in my opinion is a better all around smoke. Not quite as stoney as the arjans but a wonderful taste and aroma unlike the metallic taste of the arjans. 

I use the green type of spring loaded scissors and I love them. I have the pointy ones too but I like the green ones with the short tips.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

Dr Amber is doing a waterfarm with a Deep Blue BKB...not sure if that counts.

And of course I would recommend all of the BB strains. But it depends on what you are wanting I guess.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lookin for something with a dank taste like the blue cheese, trainwreck etc and locks you to the couch, I'm doin Big Buddha blue cheese and have dne trainwreck just now. Was thinkin pyscho killer but it depends on which pheno you get and I aint got much luck with phenos lol... My cotton candy's crazy ass lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 14, 2012)

That sour cherry looks real nice! You can see the redish/pinkish calyxes!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

if you order the pyscho killer I think SeaofSeeds mainly have the foosty pheno, which for me was a bit of a body smasher, so maybe that one will be up yer strassa Scotia.

cheers BoyzNdaHood, the pic doesn't really show of the hue that well either, they are a lot more pronounced pink in the flesh.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Cheers D think i'l b ordering real soon


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Does anyone have any hydro grows with the BB lineup???


I've run the DOG in my hydro setup. Was blown away. 14 oz from 4 plants. It is either the 2nd or 1st best smoke I have ever grown. It's growing on me... and getting better with a cure. And it fucking REEKS.

I have only grown that one strain from them, but I would recommend it. I know Heads Up recommends the Psycho Killer... I bought some off his recommendation.

EDIT: You didn't remember my grow?  

hehe


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 14, 2012)

I have run Dog Kush in my flood and drain three times now, once from seed, then a few clones, then a full table sog. Its upright nature makes it a natural for sog growing. Its other qualities make it a must-have.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> HOLY SHIT how long did that take to upload lmao. I have my first Tea Brewing
> The Grow Store didnt have Maxicrop so i just used Peruvian Seabird Guano, Jamacian Bat Guano, Worm Castings, And Humboldt Honey 2 Gallons have been bubbling a few hours now i dont know why i didnt take pictures before lights out but maby tomorrow. Also Plushberry is done drying and shes looking better then i thought


haha not long, I just selected "all" for each page and made it to page 20 before quitting  all old pics that were already uploaded.
I ordered the maxicrop online but you could also go with the liquid which is def available in a grow store near you! And in my opinion, the humbolt honey is way way unnecessary, I used blackstrap molasses from the grocery for a fraction of the price  the little bennies love it.


DoobieBrother said:


> Dat be Money Mike: the most pimpalicious black leprachaun in the whole motha effin' galaxy!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5Q5AAEnE7eI]http://youtu.be/5Q5AAEnE7eI[/video]
> 
> ...


hahaha! Hold up wait a minute let me put some pimpin in it. lol I love that character, even though hes kinda playing himself.
Let me check my palm pilot, Im watching the saints 49er game today! 
I bet its kinda akwared getting your fingers used to the change lol that muscle mammorie is a bitch sometimes hehe, but Im sure youell get used to it! Im gonna hit up your youtube channel later to catch all the latest form the Doobster!
Later!


jigfresh said:


> I've run the DOG in my hydro setup. Was blown away. 14 oz from 4 plants. It is either the 2nd or 1st best smoke I have ever grown. It's growing on me... and getting better with a cure. And it fucking REEKS.
> 
> I have only grown that one strain from them, but I would recommend it. I know Heads Up recommends the Psycho Killer... I bought some off his recommendation.
> 
> ...


I remember! dankaliciouse I tell ya! That dog has some of the densest nugs Iv come across! and the smell, oooo weeee the smell, I love it! Everyone can recognize the dog after they smell it just once hehe I know I could never mistake it for something ells.
Morning jig  soooooo you pullen for your state today? or do you have another favorite in the playoffs? or do you even care about football? haha peace.




shnkrmn said:


> I have run Dog Kush in my flood and drain three times now, once from seed, then a few clones, then a full table sog. Its upright nature makes it a natural for sog growing. Its other qualities make it a must-have.


I remember that dog sog! awesome


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2012)

Broncos have been my team since first grade. Not holding my breath but with the way things are going ANYTHING can happen. I couldnt care less bout the nfc but I do root for the saints just for u brotha.

Im typing as I drive to strictly seedless place. Bringing the dog for him to try. Lol im safe huh. Only going 72 mph so its all good. Im also trading a 1k for two sixes. Im. Gonna run them next round should give better light spread.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

1k for 2 6ers nice! you know texting and driving is more dangerous than drunk driving right? haha real safe. Thanks for becoming a saints fan lol, WHODAT! Dont get me wrong, I pretty nervous!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I don't drink anymore so this is the closest I can get to the excitment that is drunk driving. That's actually one of the big reasons I quit. I was a terror on the road and when I finally wrecked while wrecked I realized I could have killed a family or whoever. Im all for having fun even if its dangerous but no way should anyone not involved should be hurt or killed. Ill quit texting too. Thanks for the concern bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont drink and drive anymore because im a penny pincher lol (though when it comes to growing ganja I spare no expense, I see it as an investment and I love it) a dui can cost up to 15k when its all said and done! That and its dangerous, but I was never reckless. 
Go broncos! Id love to see tebow do well.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

Go Broncos and Saints!

Jigfresh

hold the texting till you reach a stopping point. It's too easy to get distracted. I recently rear-ended a car while I was trying to read a text. He stopped, I didn't, until his trunk was in his back seat...totaled his, I replaced a hood (only damage to my truck). Fortunately, no one was injured, other than my wallet from the insurance co.


cof


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry, but Tebow time is over. Pats are gonna walk all over them


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Hemlock's Sour Cherry, soon going onto the Breeders Boutique Menu. Looks like she will be a bit cherry coloured to me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shit DST, I gotta ask when is Sour Cherry coming out i must have her and this new one i saw Qrazy Quake. Is HSC a Sativa? I have a few mixes im vegging out right now
BuBBa x Corleone  Cant Wait To See Her In Flowering  She has nice fat leaves just like Bubba
Qrazy Russian
and Sputnik which is alian something crossed with something


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Making some more Green Dragon today


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 14, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> Sorry, but Tebow time is over. Pats are gonna walk all over them


TEBOW FTW lol Its Bronco Time dont be hating



whodatnation said:


> haha not long, I just selected "all" for each page and made it to page 20 before quitting  all old pics that were already uploaded.
> I ordered the maxicrop online but you could also go with the liquid which is def available in a grow store near you! And in my opinion, the humbolt honey is way way unnecessary, I used blackstrap molasses from the grocery for a fraction of the price  the little bennies love it.


True the reason im using the Humboldt Honey is because ive had it for almost 6 months and havent touched it. Same with a majority of the Nutes i bough when i was first growing. I figured i might as well use it since is has Kelp in it and i didnt have the maxicrop.(Although i do have Black Moll asses) I took some time and refreshed my brain on some key facts of NPK and organics in general. I feel ill have a much better grip on my garden if i keep my mind fresh and remember my plants can take some abuse i always baby the shit out of my plants( Like not touching them squeezing buds all that) Anyway one more day for my tea to brew and ill be good to go  CANT WAIT


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

and go giants! I know I said yesterday they dont have a chance but have since changed my mind... I do believe they can do it, and want them to.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> TEBOW FTW lol Its Bronco Time dont be hating


Sorry, Just a loyal New England/Boston fan. 
[video=youtube;NHB0o9lCizQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHB0o9lCizQ[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2012)

Morning 600

trimming my flowering girls and trying to find a substitute for the expensive cloning collars for my netpots.....some type of neoprene or foam rubber roll or something


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> Sorry, Just a loyal New England/Boston fan.
> [video=youtube;NHB0o9lCizQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHB0o9lCizQ[/video]


hahahaha thats pretty funny.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 14, 2012)

I officially propose that the 2012 x-mas picture competition should be to construct a gunny suit using cannabis!! Mwahahahahaah!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I officially propose that the 2012 x-mas picture competition should be to construct a gunny suit using cannabis!! Mwahahahahaah!!!




Do you mean "ghillie suit"? I'll smoke you fool! lol ... pun intended


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I officially propose that the 2012 x-mas picture competition should be to construct a gunny suit using cannabis!! Mwahahahahaah!!!


Im part way done  haha


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2012)

I found some neoprene collars for 15 cents each, but they only had 10 of them...what a deal!! I bought a few 3" ones to cut down as well for 20 cents each


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I found some neoprene collars for 15 cents each, but they only had 10 of them...what a deal!! I bought a few 3" ones to cut down as well for 20 cents each


good going bass 
For my hydro needs I rooted clones in rapid rooters then just plopped them into the hydrotone when they were ready. I used them for soil too.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 14, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> LoL,
> View attachment 1996489


you figured out my tattoo!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes DST I been following her Waterfarms thread.

Jig, no i didnt forget your vert madness! Which was masterful! TEBOW TIME BABY!!!! I hope they blow out the Pats! 

I guess I was aiming at growers I am not sub'd to...LOL

Whod, glad you came to your senses about my G-Men and that pic you got there is how I want to be buried when I go to the Pearly Gates!!!! Very nice pic bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Yes DST I been following her Waterfarms thread.
> 
> Jig, no i didnt forget your vert madness! Which was masterful! TEBOW TIME BABY!!!! I hope they blow out the Pats!
> 
> ...


Id like to be buried like that too! plenty o' ganj for the afterlife 

That was actually the pic that got me the green/blue ribbon from the very first 600 comp  Got me a nice faded glass spoon, and trust me that thing has seen some action! lol. It should be back in my hands soon... My precious, gargle gargle!

About the giants~ If my saints get a win today and the giants win,,, the nfc championship will be in the dome  I definitely want that!!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 14, 2012)

Scientists have discovered two pounds of a dried plant thatturned out to be the oldest marijuana in the world. Inside one of the Yanghai Tombs excavated in the Gobi Desert, a team of researchers found the cannabis packed into a wooden bowl resting inside a 2,700-year-old grave. It was placed near the head of a blue-eyed, 45-year-old shaman among other objects like bridles and a harp to be used in afterlife.At first, the researchers thought the dried weed was coriander. Then they spent 10 months getting the cannabis from the tomb in China to a secret lab in England. Finally, the team put the stash through microscopic botanical analysis including carbon dating and genetic analysis, and discovered the stash was really pot.The fact that the weed had a chemical known for psychoactive properties called tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase, or THC, led scientists to believe the man and his community probably used it for medicinal and recreational purposes. According to professor Ethan Russo of the Chinese Academy of Sciences Institute of Botany, someone had picked out all the parts of the plant that are less psychoactive before placing it in the grave, therefore the dead man probably didnt grow his hemp merely to make clothes.If marijuana aged like wine, pot users might now be in heaven. But the weed had decomposed over the years, so no one would feel any effects if they smoked the artifact today.

Article Here​


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Scientists have discovered two pounds of a dried plant thatturned out to be the oldest marijuana in the world. Inside one of the Yanghai Tombs excavated in the Gobi Desert, a team of researchers found the cannabis packed into a wooden bowl resting inside a 2,700-year-old grave. It was placed near the head of a blue-eyed, 45-year-old shaman among other objects like bridles and a harp to be used in afterlife.At first, the researchers thought the dried weed was coriander. Then they spent 10 months getting the cannabis from the tomb in China to a secret lab in England. Finally, the team put the stash through &#8220;microscopic botanical analysis&#8221; including carbon dating and genetic analysis, and discovered the stash was really pot.The fact that the weed had a chemical known for psychoactive properties called tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase, or THC, led scientists to believe the man and his community probably used it for medicinal and recreational purposes. According to professor Ethan Russo of the Chinese Academy of Sciences Institute of Botany, someone had picked out all the parts of the plant that are less psychoactive before placing it in the grave, therefore the dead man probably didn&#8217;t grow his hemp merely to make clothes.If marijuana aged like wine, pot users might now be in heaven. But the weed had decomposed over the years, so no one would feel any effects if they smoked the artifact today.
> 
> Article Here​


Looks like he was smoking some DANK! lol
Awesome story, thanks 
I may be mistaken, but didnt they find a 6,000 year old dude with a bag of dank?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 14, 2012)

that cant possibly really be your tattoo.. and it didnt take a genius to figure it out. two for the pink one for the stink.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Id like to be buried like that too! plenty o' ganj for the afterlife
> 
> That was actually the pic that got me the green/blue ribbon from the very first 600 comp  Got me a nice faded glass spoon, and trust me that thing has seen some action! lol. It should be back in my hands soon... My precious, gargle gargle!
> 
> About the giants~ If my saints get a win today and the giants win,,, the nfc championship will be in the dome  I definitely want that!!!


I dont want that cause I think the Saint will blow them out again, especially on the indoor turf!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

Saints looking like the Aints....Break out the brown bags Saint fans, lol. Sorry Whod

Peace

BKB


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 14, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> that cant possibly really be your tattoo.. and it didnt take a genius to figure it out. two for the pink one for the stink.


i just wanna say it was hard as fuck to get pics of the back of my neck, and the 600...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Saints looking like the Aints....Break out the brown bags Saint fans, lol. Sorry Whod
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Slow down now, lots of football left.


EDIT #1: see what im saying  jimmy for 6
EDIT #2: colston for 6 
EDIT #3: sproles for 6 
EDIT# 4: jimmy again for 6 



Fuck. crazy game, turnovers killed us. Turnovers.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2012)

I found out right now that sunshine 4 has a super starter charge. It measures 1380+ run off from plain 125ppm tap water.
I want to put clones in cups, I guess I shouldnt use it then??



roots orgainc 707 has a run off of 920 with the same 125 ppm 7.8 ph tap water


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I found out right now that sunshine 4 has a super starter charge. It measures 1380+ run off from plain 125ppm tap water.
> I want to put clones in cups, I guess I shouldnt use it then??
> 
> 
> ...


I use rapid rooters or root riot cups as they are fairly benign, and have a perfect moisture/air ratio...I just finished 17.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I use rapid rooters or root riot cups as they are fairly benign, and have a perfect moisture/air ratio...I just finished 17.
> 
> 
> cof


I like rapid rooters. Iv gotten several 100% runs with them.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I use rapid rooters or root riot cups as they are fairly benign, and have a perfect moisture/air ratio...I just finished 17.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> I like rapid rooters. Iv gotten several 100% runs with them.


These clones came outta my aero-cloner, so just straight roots into soil. I used the 707 soil. Put 6.0 ph'd water in them with no nutes at all. I hope this works!! I did one of each strain. If they live Ill do the rest. My 1st time planting my own clones!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly, I just use Clonex, and soil... I don't run ph'd anything, and have about 95% success. Actually, just today I took 4 clones of the Hollands Hope, 4 of Durban Poison, a couple off the transplant from my buddy... I am just gonna call that one Whore. and I also took a top clone off of each of the UnderDog clones that I took a few weeks ago, they have rooted, and reveg'd in 12/12... now taking the top clones off of each of them... and all those clones are going under a 125w CFL 24/7 for the next week or so. Guess that makes mine a bit of a perpetual "fuck-it-it'll-grow" grow...

I don't own a ph meter... and just use regular tap water. I do have a 12 gallon bucket that I fill with water, and let it sit a day or two before using. I use Clonex, and a bit of superthrive in the water to water them. thats pretty much it. it works.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 14, 2012)

My aero cloner is kicking my ass for some reason. I speculate that the pump is too powerful? I have a bucket full of rockwool plugs soaking; they never fail for me.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 14, 2012)

Update... since we are talking about cloning...


The clones... just Clonex, party cups, soil, and some SuperThrive in Water... some look a little shitty... but they will all make it. Some of those (7 of them) are pk kush clones... the red and white party cups. I didn't take those... just keepin them alive.

Side view of Whore

Hollands Hope top view... lookin a little thinner after the clones.

UnderDog sittin in the back corner... filling up... when I get a chance, gonna pull her out, and get some good pics. I love this plant.

Miss Anonymous. Who knows what's goin on with this one... over trimmed way too early... she is still swelling... and trycomes are only just starting to get cloudy.

Durban Poison -- I love the way she is looking.

Top view of my stack a pots. I have a sprout or clone going in all 9 "pot" sections... the ones on top are the UnderDog clones... which were taken and put directly into 12/12... and a random seed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

I use root roits for my seeds, an coco jiffy pellets for my cuts soaked in rhiztonic an calmag mix, 6 days is my quickest so far to show root with this method.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I use root roits for my seeds, an coco jiffy pellets for my cuts soaked in rhiztonic an calmag mix, 6 days is my quickest so far to show root with this method.


I find that strain determines cloning time. I have some that show roots in a week and some three weeks, when all factors are the same...example DOGS have roots in 7 days while extrema takes three weeks.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

whodat

do you have any fingernails left?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> do you have any fingernails left?
> 
> ...



no, just bloody nubs


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> no, just bloody nubs


that hurts....just wasn't our time.


cof


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

I really thought the Saints had them, their defense might of ran out of gas. They were the reason it was that close. Everything is aligning for my Giants to go to the Super Bowl. You just can't spell Elite without Eli.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> hahahaha thats pretty funny.


the mrs has been a tebow fan for a while, her being a gator and all (ugh). she just laffed her ass off


----------



## nowhereland (Jan 14, 2012)

yooo 600ers what do u recommened i run with my new 600 galaxy, 3x3 or 4x4

btw i got a yeild master ii reflector

wanna run a sog with about 8-12 plants, all sannies killing fields purple pheno

thanks and glad to join the club


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck. crazy game, turnovers killed us. Turnovers.
Great game.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2012)

nowhereland said:


> yooo 600ers what do u recommened i run with my new 600 galaxy, 3x3 or 4x4
> 
> btw i got a yeild master ii reflector
> 
> ...


Id go with a 4x4...
Welcome


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2012)

getting it done..........


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im part way done  haha


lol Havent seen that face in a while  As for my Broncos.............. I just dont know


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

I still believe bro TEBOW TIME


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2012)

geez the mrs is hurt, and i am singing some tebowie.
i gotta google this if you guys don't have the answer. why, how, could a trichs/glands be blue? we had the scope out looking at a popcorn branch that got knocked of off one of those kc brasils. i saw blue, rubbed my eyes, hit it with the light and the scope again and sure as shit there were a ton of blue heads. what's that all about?
i made some hemp wick dispensers tonight, the speak no evil monkey may be my favorite so far, although the bare foot hiker is a close second. i pass 'em out to my pals. i have a friend named ducky and i drilled a hole in the butt of a little ceramic duck for the wick to dispense out of LOL
so blue trichs anyone?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I got purple, others have gotten pink, it is an expression in the genetics.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks BC. i didn't really think i was seeing what i did so i had mrs look and she said wow LOL i wonder does it relate to taste or other any other properties. i binged it and so far not much info. i believe i have seen the purple and pinkie ones on this very thread. this brasil is a pretty plant.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

How has your humidity been the past couple of weeks?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2012)

spot on, luckily i haven't had any humidity issues in bloom or veg rooms. it has been a little chilly the last few nights. that did just occurr to me. hmmm could be temp? maybe?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

Morning from a hungover DST....Livers wakey bakey to cure the ills.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2012)

Goedemorgen DST, hoop je hoofd voelt zich beter na een rook.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

come on DST and worms, lets wake have a late night wake and bake (for us, you should have cartoons on over there D)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Rj_Zl9erTRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj_Zl9erTRY[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;SuS2DqmzuwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuS2DqmzuwY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 15, 2012)

[youtube]J-V5WrYnso[/youtube]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;j97EJQ1z7nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j97EJQ1z7nY[/video]
worms we need fruity sweet creal now.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 15, 2012)

cant wait for spring..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> cant wait for spring..


i'd be out there now if it were, dababy. i'm with you all the way


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I find that strain determines cloning time. I have some that show roots in a week and some three weeks, when all factors are the same...example DOGS have roots in 7 days while extrema takes three weeks.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeh its defo strain, my SLH and livers are the quickest at 6-7 days so far mate an the rest a few days later, i just ment since i pre loaded my jiffys id got it down to that from like 10-16 days mate, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

Watched an 0ld Yul Brynner film, lol...was set out in India in the colonial days, most of the actors either had their faces painted with boot polish, or they had Spanish looking people playing the Indians (and I don't mean Cowboys and Indians, I mean Chicken Pakora Indians!)lol.....amazing the PC squad let it on the TV, lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I dont drink and drive anymore because im a penny pincher lol (though when it comes to growing ganja I spare no expense, I see it as an investment and I love it) a dui can cost up to 15k when its all said and done! That and its dangerous, but I was never reckless.
> Go broncos! Id love to see tebow do well.


So much for our teams. And yeah dui's are expensive. Mine cost at least $15,000. Not cool. Plus I still pay a giant insurance bill. Shit more than doubled.

I got my 2 - 600w bulbs yesterday. I feel as if I'm finally an official member of the club, lol. I'm really hoping my hydro store doesn't try to rape me with the price on the 1000w splitter. They got them on ebay for $75 including shipping. I'll pay the hydro place $90 for it, but I bet they are charging $150. Bastards, hehe.

Also, I'm picking up clones today. Last night I had a dream they were about an inch tall with no roots. Let's hope my dream wasn't a preminition, ha. Not sure what strains I'm getting yet, but I know the options are good. Looking forward to getting some plants going.

Have a good Sunday peeps.

EDIT: Good afternoon D!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

So I started calling this guy I know Calamity G..... because every freakin day his life is a big calamity. However I think it's rubbing off on me. So I sit down and start popping out the seeds from my carefully pollenated DOG kush (with the Male Kush2). Happy days as it worked really well, nice tight seed clustering. So I carefully put them in a little baggy with the top open (you don't want those seeds rotting) and as I jarred the rest of the plant I noticed a seed on a bud that I must have missed. SO I go to get that out and when the seed pops out I turn around to get the little baggie, that is now upside down and empty and I am like WTF! So there are a load on the side board, some have fallen down the back, and worst of all, a load fell into my Weed paraphenalia box (which of course has so many seeds on the bottom as I tend to chuck ones that I am not sure about in there....) So of course I couldn't tell what the fuk was what....lol. what a spanner.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok... so some of you know about the issue I have had with the PK Kush clones kickin it at my house. My little brother (who doesn't even have a place to stay) get's hooked up with these PK Kush Clones... and a great deal on a 600w CoolTube... with both bulbs (like 75 bux for the setup). He's all like... ya! I am gonna grow! Well, he drops off the clones, for me to veg for him for a few days. It's been over three weeks. They are all still in their party cups, under my 125 CFL 24/7.

Well, last night he comes over, tells me he doesn't have a place to grow them, he is going to be hitchin with a buddy back to SoCal, and btw... I have to kill the clones. WTF?

He says that the clones are exclusive, and only HE had the permission to grow them. Since he isn't gonna grow, he is gonna bring me his 600 and stuff, but says the grower that gave him the pk's made him promise to destroy them if he wasn't gonna grow them. He said he would give me 1-3 if I wanted, but I gotta kill the others. I took three, and now have the lower level of my stackapot grow filled with pk kush... all three plant sites. I still have 5 other pk's... and I really don't wanna kill them.

Should I kill them and respect the growers wishes? Should I say fuck it, grow them, and no one will be the wiser? It's not like I am growing to sell this shit and get rich, I give a little away to friends / other patients... and the rest is for myself. I also like to cook with it, and make various styles of hash. It's not like the grower would ever know... cuz its not like this shit will be sent out to the public... but then again... If it was my strain...

BTW... this strain is supposedly from a Cali legal grower that supplies dispensary's. Supposedly, this PK Kush is the top shelf strain at many dispensary's in Cali... can anyone confirm this for me? Have you seen it there? If it is really someone's top shelf strain, I definately want to keep it growin


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 15, 2012)

DST said:


> So I started calling this guy I know Calamity G..... because every freakin day his life is a big calamity. However I think it's rubbing off on me. So I sit down and start popping out the seeds from my carefully pollenated DOG kush (with the Male Kush2). Happy days as it worked really well, nice tight seed clustering. So I carefully put them in a little baggy with the top open (you don't want those seeds rotting) and as I jarred the rest of the plant I noticed a seed on a bud that I must have missed. SO I go to get that out and when the seed pops out I turn around to get the little baggie, that is now upside down and empty and I am like WTF! So there are a load on the side board, some have fallen down the back, and worst of all, a load fell into my Weed paraphenalia box (which of course has so many seeds on the bottom as I tend to chuck ones that I am not sure about in there....) So of course I couldn't tell what the fuk was what....lol. what a spanner.


I hate that soooo much. I had a buddy bring me over some Chocolate Thai seeds from a grow of his that went hermi last year. I was sooo excited. I put them in a pill bottle, labelled it... and put it in my stash box... since it was right there, and my seed collection was in the other room. It was only 5 seeds... the top was loose on the pill bottle... those five seeds got lost in the hundreds of other seeds in the bottom of my stash box. it sucked


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

Seems to be a common think with PK Kush, lol (no offence pal, I know you are probably reading this but it isn't directed to you)
I would not kill them, that is a pure sin!!!! Grow them, smoke them and enjoy them. Do not pass it around though, keep it as head stash, or make hash out of it and sell that at a highly inflated price, lol.....ffs, some growers these days, defies logic man. It's my precious, it's my precious, it's my precious, OH GO AND FUK OFF WILL YA!




CampUnderDog said:


> Ok... so some of you know about the issue I have had with the PK Kush clones kickin it at my house. My little brother (who doesn't even have a place to stay) get's hooked up with these PK Kush Clones... and a great deal on a 600w CoolTube... with both bulbs (like 75 bux for the setup). He's all like... ya! I am gonna grow! Well, he drops off the clones, for me to veg for him for a few days. It's been over three weeks. They are all still in their party cups, under my 125 CFL 24/7.
> 
> Well, last night he comes over, tells me he doesn't have a place to grow them, he is going to be hitchin with a buddy back to SoCal, and btw... I have to kill the clones. WTF?
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

agreed, grow that shit, light that shit and smoke it! and take some clones incase its something good. What confuses me is he said you can keep 1-3 clones of it but kill the others??? wtf, 1-3=100+ in a few months lol.
Exclusive this exclusive that blah blah blah give me a break, some people!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Seems to be a common think with PK Kush, lol (no offence pal, I know you are probably reading this but it isn't directed to you)
> I would not kill them, that is a pure sin!!!! Grow them, smoke them and enjoy them. Do not pass it around though, keep it as head stash, or make hash out of it and sell that at a highly inflated price, lol.....ffs, some growers these days, defies logic man. It's my precious, it's my precious, it's my precious, OH GO AND FUK OFF WILL YA!


well since you ARE his brother and do share the same genetic make-up and since he will be coming over to your house now and then, doesn't that kinda mean he is growing them too, along with you? 
i would grow them. i'm with D it's a sin to trash those little babies.
hey D got my bee lasso boulders ordered 
good morning pals


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

WTF is a bee lasso boulder? lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL it's hemp wick, some awesome stuff...you ever used hemp wick Who? http://beelasso.com/


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> LOL it's hemp wick, some awesome stuff...you ever used hemp wick Who? http://beelasso.com/


nah never used it...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

i'm an oldtimey type of smoker Who. joints and bowls for us. occassionally a blunt but tbh i have never even used a vap  i know right. smoked 30 years. 
my nephew, actually the mrs nephew, turned me on to this. holy shit Who, it enhances the smoking expereince tremendously imo. no more of those butane headaches. the weed tastes so much better. its all weed taste. not burned or chemical taste. i thought yeah right whatever until i used it, now thats all i use. i light a joint with the bic but thats it. light a candle, light your wick from the candle and to the bowl mmmmm. i have little wick holders all over the house. we always have candles buring in the house and on the porches.
you can get a free sample from their website. try it and let me know. i promise i wouldn't steer you in the wrong direction 
 in the kitchen
 little collection from grow area/office


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2012)

Afternoon D, sorry bout your nasty hangover this morn. Hope your feeling better. 

Sunday morning Cartoons to go with my wake and bake! I'll kick in on that.

Nothing personal, it's just business pal.

[video=youtube;uOSuhxFo76o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOSuhxFo76o[/video]

[video=youtube;Wz0fEcVcJmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz0fEcVcJmQ[/video]

Shazam!

[video=google;-1876147601438269662]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1876147601438269662[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm an oldtimey type of smoker Who. joints and bowls for us. occassionally a blunt but tbh i have never even used a vap  i know right. smoked 30 years.
> my nephew, actually the mrs nephew, turned me on to this. holy shit Who, it enhances the smoking expereince tremendously imo. no more of those butane headaches. the weed tastes so much better. its all weed taste. not burned or chemical taste. i thought yeah right whatever until i used it, now thats all i use. i light a joint with the bic but thats it. light a candle, light your wick from the candle and to the bowl mmmmm. i have little wick holders all over the house. we always have candles buring in the house and on the porches.
> you can get a free sample from their website. try it and let me know. i promise i wouldn't steer you in the wrong direction
> View attachment 1998962 in the kitchen
> View attachment 1998965 little collection from grow area/office


Interesting. I keep hearing about it , I may give it a try  I really enjoy vapeing but I dont have one,,, shit for now I dont even have a pipe! Iv been smoking joints for the past month lol. I really want to light a bowl with a magnifying glass, thats gotta be sweet


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

i hear ya brother. i would love a nice bong, i made one in the shed the other day for shits & giggles using a 20oz coke bottle and a stem/bowl i found in a box. i haven't had a bong since acrylic was all the rave.
you can get samples easy. i got one from ital and bee lasso just to see the difference for myself. i only used the ital before i got the bee lasso sample. i bought a big boulder from bee lasso after my own taste test.

duchie i loved that dog. i begged my mama for him LOL
and SHAZAM bahaha i remember that too, i always thought it was kinda weird for the kid to travel around with the old dude like that in a winnebago
[video=youtube;ml7vT51vUSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml7vT51vUSk[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

Good news, I should have all my seeds next week  Then I'll get a camera and find a few gorilla spots, and Im back in business  with new pr0n to share 

[video=youtube;eOVyjf_Ilkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOVyjf_Ilkk[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2012)

So this is the story I woke up to this morning. Right now, Conservatives have a majority for the next 3.5 years and are trying to force mandatory minimum sentencing legislation as we speak. Liberals are regrouping and this is how they're talking.

[h=1]Liberals vote to legalize marijuana, support monarchy[/h]
Liberals have voted in favour of legalizing marijuana, against severing ties with the monarchy, and in favour of a preferential balloting system.

Passionate arguments were heard on both sides of each policy debate, but in the end Liberals voted 77 per cent in favour of legalizing marijuana.
This motion states that "a new Liberal government will legalize marijuana and ensure the regulation and taxation of its production, distribution, and use, while enacting strict penalties for illegal trafficking, illegal importation and exportation, and impaired driving."
Quebec marijuana activist Marc-Boris St-Maurice urged Liberals to support the motion, adding "legalization is a good policy, prohibition is not."

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2012/01/15/pol-liberal-convention-sunday.html

A little ray of hope.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 15, 2012)

So In Lew of the Broncos getting a SUPER ASS WHIPPIN.................
I must post some Good Bud Pron . My Tea Is Still Brewing But I Fed Romulan and Querkle some Tea and they seem to like it but only time will tell
Romulan Day 32

And This Is Bubba x Corleone Can Yall See The Bubba Influence? Dont know much about Corleone but i defently think i see Bubba


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

What do you have in your tea that your brewing hotsauce?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> I Love It I Read About 4 Pages To Catch Up a Little Lots of Bud Pron, Whodats Back In Full Effect , and My Garden is getting straightened out.
> So Heres whats going on
> I Mounted some Fans Around My Tent Now I Have Better Air Movement all around. Trimmed alot of lower growth from my romulan, Killed off Cheese Quake(She was WAY TO TALL) and Replaced her with Querkle (I have clones of all these girls as well), I Am going to use some Compost teas to supplement late flowering or a new way all together we will see testing is the key
> Flowering nute tea mix:
> ...


here you go bkb


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 15, 2012)

Speaking of purple kush mine is supposed to be a Amsterdam cut that made it to Sacramento and Cali clones direct got ahold of and was not supposed to have it the original cloner to that got pissed filed complaints or some shit with all the clubs that this strain was not supposed to be in or around clubs ......now how much of this is true I have no idea
but if it's good will keep for Shure they were a pain to keep healthy when smaller but doing great now and stink like a mother fucka so I can't wait


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

I say keep all of em, if he gave you 3, how is he gonna know if you took more clones off the three??\


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2012)

All we are say ing...is take off your paaaaants! 

lol, too funny Whodat, and kinda on topic and site specific.


Oh, and by the way, anyone who say's they have a right to a plant sounds like Monsanto in my books and I say screw Monsanto. Let them live and bear fruit is what I say.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> LOL it's hemp wick, some awesome stuff...you ever used hemp wick Who? http://beelasso.com/


is that more expensive to use than a lighter? I have seen ppl on youtube with their wax use this. didnt know what they had though.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 15, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> What do you have in your tea that your brewing hotsauce?


Yup I am using The Last Recipe Whodat posted with a little change Instead of the Liquid Kelp and Black Strap Molasses i used Humboldt Honey but the original recipe WHODAT posted is what you should normally follow but making teas to your grow standard is recommended so do what works

And on that note im off to bed everybody.*Sigh* Sometimes i hate being on opposite schedules with the rest of the world...............


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Yup I am using The Last Recipe Whodat posted with a little change Instead of the Liquid Kelp and Black Strap Molasses i used Humboldt Honey but the original recipe WHODAT posted is what you should normally follow but making teas to your grow standard is recommended so do what works
> 
> And on that note im off to bed everybody.*Sigh* Sometimes i hate being on opposite schedules with the rest of the world...............


Its ok, your almost on the same schedule as our friends across the pond 

ps: just saying,,, I used the soluble powdered seakelp extract 1-0-4. it worked for me. I think cof was using the liquid and it worked for him .


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Morning 6 whats happening around these parts today??

I made some more Green Dragon last night, but tripled my recipe


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

sounds like good stuff. Iv never tried it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> sounds like good stuff. Iv never tried it.


It is nice for day like yesterday, i had visitors and i couldnt medicate all day. So much easier to take a couple dropperfuls and you are good to go


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks whod and hotsauce. Whod I have tried BC's green dragon and it forked me up so I can only imagine what 3 times the amount will be. Shots got to be potent....

I'm prepping for the big game this afternoon, go G-Men.


----------



## Club 600 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Jan 15, 2012)

Club 600 said:


> Good morning everyone!


good morning sweetheart, will you marry me?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

lol




@bill: so Im going to try and make this stuff  if you have a useful link id appreciate it, otherwise google will get er done.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted the recipe on the 6 awhile back, ill see if i can find it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey all, was just wondering if anyone here has tried this:
> 
> 
> The Definitive Green Dragon (Cannabis Tincture)
> ...


Here you go who


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

wow thank you  seeing as I have more kief than sense I'll use it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

[h=2]SOPA[/h]Corporations pushing SOPA/PIPA want the ability to block you from reaching any web site they feel hurts their profits -- without due process, or review in any court -- by literally interrupting Internet traffic to those sites via DNS corruption and by censoring search results. Incredibly, many lawmakers want to give them that right.
For example, Monster Cable considers craigslist a "rogue site" for takedown under PIPA - they want to prevent YOU from selling YOUR unwanted cables, by removing craigslist from the Internet entirely if necessary, so they can increase their sales of new cables! Many other "rights holders" want to be able to do the same. (Boycott anyone? There's an app for that.)
*Let Congress know you OPPOSE H.R. 3261 "Stop Online Piracy Act" (SOPA) and S. 968 "Protect IP Act" (PIPA):*

Reverse Robocall ALL pro-SOPA MOC + Key Lobbyists (Genius! More info on Ars Technica)
Phone your Member of Congress the old fashioned way (House) (Senate)
Contact Senators who are refusing to meet with constituents about SOPA/PIPA.
EFF Congressional Emailer - Oppose Internet Blacklisting (SOPA & PIPA)
ECA Congressional Emailer - Don't Censor Our Internet!
OpenCongress Congressional Emailer - Oppose SOPA
Generic Congressional Emailer (You'll need your Zip+4)
Outside the US? Sign Petition Opposing US Censorship of Global Sites (EFF)
*Supporters of SOPA: *RIAA, MPAA, News Corporation, VISA, Mastercard, Pfizer, Comcast, Time Warner, ABC, Nike, Walmart, Dow Chemical, Tiffany, Chanel, Rolex, Monster Cable, Teamsters, Lamar Smith (R-TX), John Conyers (D-MI)
*Opponents of SOPA*: Google, Yahoo, Wikipedia, craigslist, Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, eBay, AOL, Mozilla, Reddit, Tumblr, Etsy, Zynga, EFF, ACLU, Human Rights Watch, Darrell Issa (R-CA), Ron Wyden (D-OR), Nancy Pelosi (D-CA), Ron Paul (R-TX)
*Where does your Member of Congress stand on SOPA*? (Project SOPA Opera)
*SOPA and PIPA Are Too Dangerous To Revise, They Must Be Killed Entirely *
Congress needs to hear from you, or these dangerous bills will pass - they have tremendous lobbying dollars behind them, from large corporations reportedly hoping to prop up outdated, anti-consumer business models at the expense of the very fabric of the Internet -- recklessly unleashing a tsunami of take-down notices and litigation, and a Pandora's jar of "chilling effects" and other unintended (or perhaps intended?) consequences.
There is still time to be heard. Congress is starting to backpedal on this job-killing, anti-American nonsense, and the Obama administration has weighed in against these bills as drafted, but SOPA/PIPA cannot be fixed or revised -- they must be killed altogether.
Sen Darrell Issa (R-CA) and Rep Ron Wyden (D-OR) are championing an alternative to SOPA/PIPA called Online Protection and Enforcement of Digital Trade Act (OPEN) that focuses on cutting off payments to foreign sites dedicated to piracy, and refrains from disrupting basic Internet protocols, or threatening mainstream US sites like craigslist.
Tim O'Reilly, a publisher who is himself subject to piracy, asks whether piracy is even a problem, and whether there is even a legitimate need for any of these bills. 


https://action.eff.org/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=8173
*Learn more about SOPA, Protect IP (PIPA), and Internet Blacklisting*:

Growing Chorus of Opposition to SOPA
Open Letter against SOPA from 83 Prominent Internet Engineers
Why SOPA and Protect IP (PIPA) are Bad, Bad Ideas (Techdirt)
Piracy not a problem, SOPA/PIPA unnecessary (Tim O'Reilly on GigaOM)
SOPA News (Google News)
SOPA Wikipedia entry
SOPA FAQ (CNET)


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 15, 2012)

This is such bullshit! When are people gonna fuckin' understand the country is being overtaken by lobbyists and mega corps! Why are the masses so fucking dumb and apathetic???? Cheese and crackers im just frazzled ....


THIS MUST BE STOPPED!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Ok... so some of you know about the issue I have had with the PK Kush clones kickin it at my house. My little brother (who doesn't even have a place to stay) get's hooked up with these PK Kush Clones... and a great deal on a 600w CoolTube... with both bulbs (like 75 bux for the setup). He's all like... ya! I am gonna grow! Well, he drops off the clones, for me to veg for him for a few days. It's been over three weeks. They are all still in their party cups, under my 125 CFL 24/7.
> 
> Well, last night he comes over, tells me he doesn't have a place to grow them, he is going to be hitchin with a buddy back to SoCal, and btw... I have to kill the clones. WTF?
> 
> ...


Sounds like bullshit to me. Clone that bitch and spread it around. Unless you are the creator of all life forms you don't own shit.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sounds like bullshit to me. Clone that bitch and spread it around. Unless you are the creator of all life forms you don't own shit.


yep,id hit that shit wit the best male i had at that timeyep,then spread them out over the world


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sounds like bullshit to me. Clone that bitch and spread it around. Unless you are the creator of all life forms you don't own shit.


amen ... FSM FTW lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cougar Kush chop time

Looks like Ill be chopping ANOTHER cougar today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2012)

BC you are my hero, check the time, i think i have said this before and i know i will say it again, you are my hero


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

cougar it is! mighty fine bill! do you still any red kush or cougar kush pollen? Id like to see those two get it on! hehehe
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.






*


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 15, 2012)

damn that shit looks good...


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome shots bill. I really like how you get that dark vignette look to the close ups. She's just bud from top to bottom. 

Any Randy Rhodes fans out there. I love raw shit like this. It really shows how good someone is. The bass player is Rudy Sarzo who I got to see a half dozen or so times playing for Quiet Riot, opening for various bands and festivals around the early 80's. 

[video=youtube;1Se9cVOlft4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Se9cVOlft4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> cougar it is! mighty fine bill! do you still any red kush or cougar kush pollen? Id like to see those two get it on! hehehe
> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.
> *


The red kush is the parent of the cougar


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, so maybe Randy was reincarnated as a little Japanese boy?

[video=youtube;k1lG1y0R6sU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=k1lG1y0R6sU[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 15, 2012)

I think if that guys pk was so special he would of never given it out friend or not I know few growers that breed and they have few strains they don't share but would give u all the meds from it u wnt it wierd


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

How bout them Gmen


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hehehehehehe nice pics BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey BC.....I read your post how to make a tincture, but is there a way to make a cbd only tincture?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey BC.....I read your post how to make a tincture, but is there a way to make a cbd only tincture?


I have no idea Bass. That would be cool.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 15, 2012)

So I'm watching Bad Cop videos on YouTube and there doesn't seem to me any end to them. Even Law and Order goes into repeats eventually. 

"First of all you disrespected me, this badge and my department", he says to a 14 year old boy. A classic line from a cop movie. I bet he practiced that all morning in the mirror and this was his first opportunity to use it. 

[video=youtube;MZW0gGKKYMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZW0gGKKYMg[/video]

[video=youtube;l3Mts9gMGKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=l3Mts9gMGKo[/video]

Maybe his mom didn't pack his PB&J that morning.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey BC.....I read your post how to make a tincture, but is there a way to make a cbd only tincture?


From what i have read if you make a tincture with just leaf it will be high in CBD and low in THC.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 15, 2012)

What's up guys and gals?? Here's a few picks of my Platinum Bubba Kush looks and smells like some dank a$$ fire. Just put in jar for curing 2 days ago can't wait to smoke her. Ended up pulling 30 grams of the one. Hoping this next grow which I have 3 going I'm hoping for over 4ozs. Love the purple tones she has as well. Well have a wonderful evening. Stay Litt!!


View attachment 2000159View attachment 2000161


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2012)

El quicko update on my current grow:
(*_*Day 45 since seeds were sown for the larger plants, and 30 days since seeds were sown for the small plants*_)

Family portrait:







And the DOG is getting B-I-G 
(*in a #3 pot = 2.7-gallon)


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey BC.....I read your post how to make a tincture, but is there a way to make a cbd only tincture?


My guess would be to use a high cbd strain. If you dont have one Id let a plant continue to grow much past its prime harvest, the degrading thc (amber trichs) will be high in cbd... I think.


duchieman said:


> So I'm watching Bad Cop videos on YouTube and there doesn't seem to me any end to them. Even Law and Order goes into repeats eventually.
> 
> "First of all you disrespected me, this badge and my department", he says to a 14 year old boy. A classic line from a cop movie. I bet he practiced that all morning in the mirror and this was his first opportunity to use it.
> 
> ...


I get really pissed looking at bad cop vids on youtube, nut I can never stop once I start. Makes me want to burn down a few police stations.


jhod58vw said:


> What's up guys and gals?? Here's a few picks of my Platinum Bubba Kush looks and smells like some dank a$$ fire. Just put in jar for curing 2 days ago can't wait to smoke her. Ended up pulling 30 grams of the one. Hoping this next grow which I have 3 going I'm hoping for over 4ozs. Love the purple tones she has as well. Well have a wonderful evening. Stay Litt!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2000159View attachment 2000161


shit looks good 



DoobieBrother said:


> El quicko update on my current grow:
> (Day 45 since seeds were sown)
> 
> Family portrait:
> ...


Go on wich yo bad self doob!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 15, 2012)

lets see if the site will let me post pics again.still got the masterkush going strong.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2012)

Have my temporary vegging space set up, and will be pulling out the younger plants so I can go 12/12 here pretty soon.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> shit looks good


Thanks bro much appreciated


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> Thanks bro much appreciated


I'll second that!
Some frosty nugs, jhod!
Should rip you pretty good when dried & cured!



Let's see if I can get a 'splosion on one of those pics...

*\/\/\/* _*jhod58vw's Platinum Bubba Kush *_*\/\/\/*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> What's up guys and gals?? Here's a few picks of my Platinum Bubba Kush looks and smells like some dank a$$ fire. Just put in jar for curing 2 days ago can't wait to smoke her. Ended up pulling 30 grams of the one. Hoping this next grow which I have 3 going I'm hoping for over 4ozs. Love the purple tones she has as well. Well have a wonderful evening. Stay Litt!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2000159View attachment 2000161



Looks Tasty!!! Great Job Brotha.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 15, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll second that!
> Some frost nugs, jhod!
> Should rip you pretty good when dried & cured!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro much appreciated more then you know.



wormdrive66 said:


> Looks Tasty!!! Great Job Brotha.


Thanks also brotha very happy with the end product.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2012)

You've been "_*Rushified*_"!!!


*\/\/\/* *sixstring2112's Master Kush* *\/\/\/

*






[video=youtube_share;OhFsQxl2M8o]http://youtu.be/OhFsQxl2M8o[/video]

_**DoobieBrother fun trivia fact #420:
*__"The Trees" was the second Rush song I learned to play all the way through. The first song was "Xanadu".
***Bonus factoid:*
"Xanadu" was the first song I *EVER* learned to play all the way through on bass. The next was "The Trees"._


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 15, 2012)

Got my first male since I started growing. Not bad.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;pzRKkXk56iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzRKkXk56iE&amp;feature=g-all-esi&amp;context=G2e200cbFAAAAAAAAAAA[/video]
Some good NY music in Honor of the Giants win tonight


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 15, 2012)

Eli is a effin BEAST!!! GGGGGGG-MEN all the way!!!!!

[video=youtube;C3bt0buuAb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=C3bt0buuAb4[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 15, 2012)

My Aloha Berry just jarred today grew her from a clone of a seedling I did over the summer had a few seeds from a previous grow of this. 

View attachment 2000338View attachment 2000339


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks flame! And Eli was on beast mode today! I see the giants over the pats again in classic superbowl rematch


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Looks flame! And Eli was on beast mode today! I see the giants over the pats again in classic superbowl rematch


Eli is Brady's Kryptonite!!! Your a wise man Mr. Hood!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

this has got to be the funniest thing ever. Method, seriously I think you should do the fuk what you want....lol


Filed complaints, can you imagine, lmfao........who the fuk did he file complaints too? The DEA maybe, they are the Drug Enforcement Agency after all, lol.



method2mymadness said:


> the original cloner to that got pissed filed complaints or some shit with all the clubs that this strain was not supposed to be in or around clubs ......now how much of this is true I have no idea


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> You've been "_*Rushified*_"!!!
> 
> 
> *\/\/\/* *sixstring2112's Master Kush* *\/\/\/
> ...


i just saw them back a few months now for the fifth time,they still kick ass and play all the older shit.played about 30mins of the 2112 album.first song i learned to play was fly by night.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool!
I saw them for the first time last June in Washington.
Amazing concert, and I was about 12 feet from Alex the whole concert...
... except for when they played YYZ... which was when he & Geddy traded places on stage and I got an eye full of his awesomeness during his spotlight part of the song!
Will be seeing them again if they come this way when they've released their up-coming album, too!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey duchie, speaking of randy rhodes, he died in a plane crash about five miles from my house.

Who wrote that weed vaporizes at three hundred eighty degrees? I have my vaporizer set on three twenty five and it produces a nice bag of vapor. If I turn my vaporizer up to three eighty, it would taste burnt.

Can you use everclear to make the green dragon?


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

I woudl guess so, but then I have never made it. I have a recipe in one of my first journals...I think,


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Can you use everclear to make the green dragon?


yes


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

heres a simple recipe that was posted in my journal.

*This is a simple and efficient 4 Step process.

Ingredients:
1/8oz high quality cannabis
2 oz Bacardi Rum &#8211; 151 proof


Process Summary:

1. Chop cannabis very fine (coffee grinder works great)

2. Place in a shallow pan (pie pan with aluminum foil works great) and bake at 325°F for 4-5 minutes.

3. Remove from oven and place cannabis and place in 2 oz of rum (use a small wide mouth mason jar)

4. Simmer in a water bath for 20 minutes. Maintain temperature of the rum/cannabis mixture between 150°F &#8211; 165°F.

5. Strain the mixture and store.


Dosage:
One eyedropper is very nice. Two puts you in space. But you should self-titrate. Effects take about 1.5 hours to begin (at least in myself) and lasted for 5 hours (1 dropper) to 7-8 hours (2 droppers).*


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 16, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Hey duchie, speaking of randy rhodes, he died in a plane crash about five miles from my house.
> 
> Who wrote that weed vaporizes at three hundred eighty degrees? I have my vaporizer set on three twenty five and it produces a nice bag of vapor. If I turn my vaporizer up to three eighty, it would taste burnt.
> 
> Can you use everclear to make the green dragon?


360 degrees is the temp that marijuana starts releasing carcinogens. 325 - 355 is what I use mine at. after 325 the pot releases THC and CBD, then after 360 degrees, the bad stuff starts to be released


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 16, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Got my first male since I started growing. Not bad.


Nice i havent gotten a male yet... *Knock On Wood* Ive been hoping i get a good one to try to hand at breading but only time will tell


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 16, 2012)

If I am already supplementing white/blue spectrum with MH in the flower chamber, which would be the best choice for 600 watt HPS?

So far all of them state "Supplemental blue spectrum for increased yields."

How about a non-blue HPS? Extinct?


----------



## geekmike (Jan 16, 2012)

people worry about spectrum too much, just add another 600


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2012)

So I found my camera charger agian...and here are a few pics

veg room 12-21-11

back right Larrry OG
back left Querkle
middle right reveg White Rhino
middle right reveg Mr Nice
middle solo cups clones of B Dream And Gods Gift



veg room 12-31-11

a blue dream clone from veg area 1-13-12


a gods gift clone from veg area 1-13-12




side view of a purple urkle clone and a grape krush clone


grape ape mom 1-13

grape ape mom


querkle mom


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2012)

Larry og mom....over 6' tall...notice she looks depressed....she is like this most of the time. I am gonna flush her again to see if this helps.

I didnt have an old pic to show changes, but she grew over a ft taller and 1.5 ft wider since the other pics were taken


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 16, 2012)

geekmike said:


> people worry about spectrum too much, just add another 600


This didn't help. I was hoping someone knew of a dedicated RED spectrum HPS.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are my girls today in the flower tent
I have Dream Queen
(2) Grape Krush
(1) Harlequin
(2) Cindy 99
(2) Dream Queen
and (2) Gurple
9 plants altogether


Now that I have mother plants I wont be doing runs of multi strains....last time.........should be easier for a entry level grower like me. I noticed Cindy is picky, and so is gurple.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2012)

Good morning to the West of me and good evening to the East. Everyone else, good afternoon. 

Nice shot bill. Is that the one with the purple trichs? bassman your gardens looking really good man. You've dealt with a lot of stuff in the past year and battled you way through it pretty well it looks. 

Hey Heads Up. My little YouTube romp led me to the old news clips from the time and they pissed me off again, and as much as the first time and asking what everybody was, "Randy, why the fuck did you get in that plane with that idiot?" All they found in his system was nicotine. Not even alcohol. The guy had his head on real straight. It must have been some crazy around your place when that happened. I was a teenager at the time actively playing in a Metal band playing Quiet Roit, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and such, so that was a big thing for me and my friends. 

So, not much to report today. Just waiting for some seeds to pop. I'm using a temporary solution to warm the area until I can get a heat pad this week. Also, I didn't use any of the primo stuff I've been gifted this time. I took 10 seeds. Four are my Jack Hammer, two are C4/Caseys hermied seed and 4 are Deep Blue/JTR hermie seed the last one spit out. As an experiment, I pre split 3 of the DB/JTR in my mouth like you would a sunflower seed, ever so gentle and then rinsed the seed off right away with clean water. I said I was going to try this a little while ago so here we go. Depending on the results, if they do pop up before everyone else I'll try again with a better sample. Sorry if that sounds wacky. Maybe I'm just bored. Other discoveries have happened that way.  

Well, good day all


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm still waiting on funding. The later I get paid, the later I can order and Germ seeds. Grrrrrrrr... I was hoping to have 18" seedlings by March. There goes that. Hopefully I have something for the farm in May. They always plant the first full moon in May. Outdoor Sativa is the El Dorado of meds, IMHO.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 16, 2012)

wasnt feeling to good till i popped this track on

[youtube]Hf_HEvBx6as&feature[/youtube]



and cracked a beer.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 16, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If I am already supplementing white/blue spectrum with MH in the flower chamber, which would be the best choice for 600 watt HPS?
> 
> So far all of them state "Supplemental blue spectrum for increased yields."
> 
> How about a non-blue HPS? Extinct?


i use an ulti-lumenx 600 hps... no blue supplemental...


----------



## geekmike (Jan 16, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> This didn't help. I was hoping someone knew of a dedicated RED spectrum HPS.



My point was, don't worry what the box says because it's mostly B.S. The supplemental blue addition to a standard HPS is negligible.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2012)

This strain is too big for me. Also, it's supposedly an eight week strain and it's nowhere near finished, which is messing with my schedule. I love the way the colas are fanning out as they get heavier.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 16, 2012)

camp - Im seeing both sides of the clones debate. I dont give the cuts I have to anyone unless I really respect their growing abilities, and them. I want to see the grow room that the cuts will be in, and I want to smoke some of the cured buds they have grown. My reasons are this - 
1. If someone grows a cut that I am known for, and it hits a dispensary around me and isnt up to par, then it makes it harder for me to sell the same strain (for good $$$) because the name has been tarnished. 
2. I have spent alot of time and money collecting/growing my keeper strains. (this doesnt make them MY strains) 
3. When a strain has proven itself, it becomes more valuable to a grower that doesnt want to spend time and money collecting/growing untested cuts. 
The cuts I have are medical cali top shelf buds, and as such, they pay my bills. I have given my cuts to 2 people in Club 600, and ive sent seeds to 1 person in Club 600. The 2 guys that I have given my cuts to know that I dont want them to give them out. The only other people that I have given cuts to, I didnt "give" them. I charge $200 for the ability to buy clones from me (per strain). That might sound crazy to alot of you, but the cats that buy my clones are happy to have proven cuts right out of the gate, and they know how much they can charge for them(when dried and cured properly). If you look at DST who grows to breed, he will make money off his seeds. If I was a breeder I would share the same opinion(I think), but Im a grower for collectives and make my money on my hard to find buds. If I was to sell clones to the collectives, then my buds wouldnt make me as much $$. As there would be more growers with my cuts(as possibly lesser quality buds as I said before). None of my cuts are "MY STRAINS", I want to make that clear, just cuts I have collected. 

Now when it comes to your brother giving you clones to take care of.....well the guy that says they must be killed Fd up. You have been giving life to those cuts because your bro didnt have a place to do it. Thats a big mistake for your bros friend. Why give a precious cut to someone w/o a grow room? Dont kill them, grow them out, smoke them up, and enjoy your fine work. If you feel that you shouldnt clone them, then dont. If you feel that its a great addition to your collection, then clone those ladies out.

Monsanto has spent alot of money breeding and enhancing their potatoes. Why should they give their hard work away? Maybe they should charge less for the ability to grow it, but I dont think they are in the wrong for charging customers for a product they have proven to be a hearty and vigorous plant. Im sure alot of farmers are happy to have a potato that puts up with just about anything mother nature can throw at it.

I think everyone should read the book "The Botany of Desire", or watch the cliffs notes version on PBS.

or you can watch it here-
[video=youtube_share;AHUKC8ovPzE]http://youtu.be/AHUKC8ovPzE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can definitely respect that point SS, at the same time several ppl have asked me for cuts of Harlequin, and as it is a highly medical CBD dominate strain (supposedly, we will see) that if I was able to give cuts out and didnt I would feel bad. This isnt the same as strain that ppl like for smell/taste/high effect though I believe.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 16, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> i use an ulti-lumenx 600 hps... no blue supplemental...





geekmike said:


> My point was, don't worry what the box says because it's mostly B.S. The supplemental blue addition to a standard HPS is negligible.


Thank You CampUnderDog. 

GeekMike, That's the point! Remember , I have a 1000MH IN THE FLOWER CHAMBER. So Why waste negligible extras? Just run red HPS bulbs.

That's twice we've "Beer goggled" the same point! ROFL!


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

Very good points Strictly and I totally understand that view. I too would only give cuts to people I like/trust (that is a no brainer), but once they have them it's there business I guess. But for you it's a slightly different situation.

And big ole lol at DST making money from selling seeds.....may be one day in the future but until that day all I seem to do is shell out, but that makes me happy so I don't mind too much. What makes me even happier is when my weed strains get sold in coffeeshops and they sell out in the day....in fact in some instances half way through the day they get removed from the menu. Now that makes me "super trots"


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Very good points Strictly and I totally understand that view. I too would only give cuts to people I like/trust (that is a no brainer), but once they have them it's there business I guess. But for you it's a slightly different situation.
> 
> And big ole lol at DST making money from selling seeds.....may be one day in the future but until that day all I seem to do is shell out, but that makes me happy so I don't mind too much. What makes me even happier is when my weed strains get sold in coffeeshops and they sell out in the day....in fact in some instances half way through the day they get removed from the menu. Now that makes me "super trots"


I hope there's some left when i come over this year (maybe the last time )


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2012)

Picked up some clones from a 6'er yesterday. Got 7 Blackberry Kush , 2 DOG Kush , 1 Banana OG. Can't wait to get things going. Thanks Dez.

I gotta say it was pretty cool hearing people ask about the Dog in the coffee shop.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 16, 2012)

There will always be different views on what a job well done is worth. Im doing my darndest to get the BB name out, and would give out any BB strain I have for free to a grower I respect. Because I know BB isnt a corporate monster, or a seed company that will fall short of making a customer happy. They are strains that I want to see all over california menus. If good growers put them in the collectives good things can happen. I think D should be bringing something home for the work work work he has put in, maybe it takes more time then I thought. We all know how breeding is a big no no for the wallet, and I think alot of us know this because of our friends over the pond. I had dreams of being a great breeder until i saw what DST was putting into it, thats when the reality of breeding hit me. I decided to give that dream up for now. But I watched him do what he does, and Ive got 2 BB strains in a garden that has 4-5 strains max. Its not a bad thing when people make money doing what they love.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I can definitely respect that point SS, at the same time several ppl have asked me for cuts of Harlequin, and as it is a highly medical CBD dominate strain (supposedly, we will see) that if I was able to give cuts out and didnt I would feel bad. This isnt the same as strain that ppl like for smell/taste/high effect though I believe.


I would hook anyone up with finished buds if they needed the meds and had no money, but I wouldnt give them a clone.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 16, 2012)

SS, I gotta say I completely agree that someones hard work should be rewarded. Thing is, I grew them a month, and I understand he doesn't want just ANYONE growing his strain... but he gave them to a first time grower. Was going to give him 16 clones, he ended up with 8... because the guys dog ate them. (that in itself doesn't sound very professional)... he grows in foxfarm only, and uses humboldt brand ferts. He hasn't even had HIS first real harvest off of HIS girls. He got a bunch of these clones, and some weight from someone else... it's a fk'd up situation. Either way... he gave them to my little brother... a first time grower... with the following instructions

1) keep them in the party cups for 2 more weeks max, under 24 hours light... ANY LIGHT.
2) 2 weeks from the pickup date he was to have his place, transplant them into fox farm soil, in 3 gallon pots, and start feeding HEAVY with nutes.
3) 12/12 for 8 weeks total... then chop.

* edit * He said doing this should see 1/2 bow to a full bow per plant... another reason i have to doubt him... that is INSANE yields for 1 600w and a 2 week veg... 
those were the guys instructions!

*edit 2* and I also smoked some of the kids latest harvest... had it under the scope. TASTED LIKE GRASS... TRYCHOMES WERE STILL CLEAR PARTIALLY MILKY... got to taste some last night before the lil bro left... and I was not impressed. I am not hurt to have only kept 3... and hopefully my girls come out better than THAT.

then he got all paranoided when he found out that lil bro wasn't growin them, but that I was. He at first wanted 1/2 the finished... and I was like... nope. This is going to be my last grow for a while. It's all mine. Then he was like... i don't know if he gonna harvest and sell on the streets or to dispensaries.. but I can't h ave it... he has to kill them. Well... lil bro came over... and to let him have peace of mind, i let him kill the smallest 5... and i kept 3. 

now lil bro is on his way to humboldt county with a couple friends with peace of mind *good luck lil bro*... and I have a 600w MH addition to my grow... which i am running as a vertical cooltube... still in the works of how exactly i am gonna expand... if at all. for now... it just is... 

600w vertical mh and 600w top hps... giddyup


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Good morning to the West of me and good evening to the East. Everyone else, good afternoon.
> 
> Nice shot bill. Is that the one with the purple trichs? bassman your gardens looking really good man. You've dealt with a lot of stuff in the past year and battled you way through it pretty well it looks.
> 
> ...


Hey Duchie, that last pic is actually off the Cougar that I just chopped last night. I just really liked the pic because of the colors in it


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, here's some pics taken today just jarred to start the curing process. Pic 1 is my OG Kush hydro grown & pic 2 is my Double Dream soil grown. Very high grade looking quality. Thanks for letting me be apart of the 600 grow club will have much more to share over my next grow. Please follow my new grow forum want to share with everyone. Learned so much from this website in the last few years and my turn to give back what I can. Thanks again. Stay Lit!!



View attachment 2001366View attachment 2001368


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I would hook anyone up with finished buds if they needed the meds and had no money, but I wouldnt give them a clone.


I have never bred a strain, and dont have the notion to at this time....I have to open my mind to the fact that is who I am in a way if I do. In that respect I wouldnt want some half-assed representation of my work floating around.

I wouldnt want someone making a shitty sub-woofer enclosure that copied an old one I built and telling everyone it was a Bassman creation!!

SS I am watching that whole video you posted. and it is very interesting!!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Duchie, that last pic is actually off the Cougar that I just chopped last night. I just really liked the pic because of the colors in it


 That's what I liked too, I was just wondering if it was the plant with those purple trichs and that's what was giving off that color on the edges of the leaves. It really is too bad that the rest of the world is so cut off from seeing the beauty in these plants. I'd have no problem landscaping my property with cannabis for the ornamental factor, like so many other things we adorn our properties with for both looks and fruit. 

Strictly, thanks for the other perspective. That's something I'd never consider because things just aren't set up that way here. It's still an underground market here and most people have no clue what they're selling or buying. But you made a lot of valid points and thanks for the link to the documentary. I will check it out. 

Off to do a bowl now. I think I'll have some Caliband.


----------



## geekmike (Jan 16, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Thank You CampUnderDog.
> 
> GeekMike, That's the point! Remember , I have a 1000MH IN THE FLOWER CHAMBER. So Why waste negligible extras? Just run red HPS bulbs.
> 
> That's twice we've "Beer goggled" the same point! ROFL!


Negligible means there are [FONT=arial, sans-serif]quantities so small that they can be ignored. So just buy any HPS and you will be just fine. I don't think you are "wasting" anything by adding the negligible blue that is added by some HPS bulbs, all HPS bulbs have some blue spectrum. [/FONT]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That's what I liked too, I was just wondering if it was the plant with those purple trichs and that's what was giving off that color on the edges of the leaves. It really is too bad that the rest of the world is so cut off from seeing the beauty in these plants. I'd have no problem landscaping my property with cannabis for the ornamental factor, like so many other things we adorn our properties with for both looks and fruit.
> 
> Strictly, thanks for the other perspective. That's something I'd never consider because things just aren't set up that way here. It's still an underground market here and most people have no clue what they're selling or buying. But you made a lot of valid points and thanks for the link to the documentary. I will check it out.
> 
> Off to do a bowl now. I think I'll have some Caliband.


Those colors are coming out cause she was grown in the green house, so she had some really cold nights


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cotton Candy pRon for the 6'rs

View attachment 2001552View attachment 2001565


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cotton Candy pRon for the 6'rs
> 
> View attachment 2001552View attachment 2001565


Cotton candy is a strain Id like to see at the clubs in my area!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Cotton candy is a strain Id like to see at the clubs in my area!!


Dont know if its one i'd do again probs just the pheno a got. But it dies have the most amazing smell if lavender n citrus sometimes. Cant wait to smoke it


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2012)

Good evening 6ers . Just cracked a beer and about to smoke a j after a good day of labor. 
My oh my the pr0n! oh the lovely pr0n  I miss growing already.... I'll be back at it again, you'll see!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Good evening 6ers . Just cracked a beer and about to smoke a j after a good day of labor.
> My oh my the pr0n! oh the lovely pr0n  I miss growing already.... I'll be back at it again, you'll see!


Swing through my thread and check out the latest Cougar


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Swing through my thread and check out the latest Cougar



Will do  I cant get enough of that girl!

[video=youtube;0fHokM-ITfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fHokM-ITfc[/video]

EDIT: wow this song goes damn great with a j and the first beer after a long day! damn good.... Well now I think of it, most of the professors songs do lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is why you have to be a good role model for your kids.

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/homicide-fatal-stabbing-lakeside-san-diego-137445513.html


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 16, 2012)

some killawatt for club 600,the early cure is smelling dank so far.i'm not sure how to make the pics bigger


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2012)

dizzam........sixstring


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> is that more expensive to use than a lighter? I have seen ppl on youtube with their wax use this. didnt know what they had though.


i guess, i mean you can use the shit out of a bic. with this i light a candle where i am hanging, have the wick sitting by it in my various smoking spots thru the house. i sit down, light it, toke the bowl and put it out. when i am ready to light the bowl again, i repeat the process. i think the 200 ft boulder was like 20 bucks, pretty cheap considering it doesn't give me that calous from the lighter on my thumb and it tastes so much better. you can taste the weed you know. i have never vapped and honestly i like the warm fill of smoke in my lungs so i will always smoke, just not with a lighter anymore


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm needing a little help here. I'm online looking at humidifiers for my tent/s and I'm seeing a few different things. One is cool mist vs warm mist, and the other is a vaporizer that has places for medicated oils and such, like vicks menthol, but you don't have to use that. Budget, as always is an issue. A vaporizer is 20 bucks and I could buy one for each tent but they are basic, no settings units. Or the humidifiers with tanks and settings are 40 bucks or so and I'd only be able to get one. If the vapos are a bad idea I'll just get the humidifier but then should I get cool or warm, lol. I'm thinking cool if it doesn't make any different. Anyway, just putting it out there for suggestions and such. Thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish i could just give you some of my RH, lol. Maybe split the difference ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2012)

i know i'm small but ya gotta start some where right? in prep for the 600 in a few days, i took the table out of the closet and set the plants on the floor, i got the shelf unit at home dePot. i think it should work well. i have a little girl in the purple 2 litre bottle in the first 1 gallon pot. LOL i am gonna fill that closet up. gonna see if i can get another 600 out of the mrs, shhh ixay on that brothers. so i think 2 600s and 3 walls full of 1 gallons? i'm gonna catch and drain the run off. gives the mrs something to do, shhhhh on that again, she comes on here sometimes 

anyone grow horizontally? idk why it wouldn't work? any thoughts my pals?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i know i'm small but ya gotta start some where right? in prep for the 600 in a few days, i took the table out of the closet and set the plants on the floor, i got the shelf unit at home dePot. i think it should work well. i have a little girl in the purple 2 litre bottle in the first 1 gallon pot. LOL i am gonna fill that closet up. gonna see if i can get another 600 out of the mrs, shhh ixay on that brothers. so i think 2 600s and 3 walls full of 1 gallons? i'm gonna catch and drain the run off. gives the mrs something to do, shhhhh on that again, she comes on here sometimes
> 
> anyone grow horizontally? idk why it wouldn't work? any thoughts my pals?
> 
> View attachment 2002225


Looks like a fire waiting to happen. 

The side growing would work, but you would have to angle the pots so the medium doesnt fall out, or just stand them up, and grow vertically.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2012)

i use the cool mister in the bathroom duchie and it works like a charm  it's a full sized bathroom btw, prob adds another 10-15% rh, nice drop in temps too for that little thing, was like 26 bucks at wally world if i remember correctly


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2012)

what do you mean a fire waiting to happen? i was gonna hang the 600 vert. and have some plants on the floor. too many? or they will grow too close to the light? the cfls will be gone


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just giving you shit for all the loose wires hanging around


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2012)

oh lol yeah i know right 
i was just gonna lean those shelves, kinda angled cause the spaces really weren't big enough to set a plant vertically. so i thought tip them and be ready for a little spillage, got little bungee cords to hold them in place. i'd like to get as many in as possible (no shit right ) i'll pump the a/c in. 
i just wanna make sure i'm not over looking too much


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

*Here is to a great weekend, I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Giants won and I got bud curing...Here is some prOn for all

Cougar Kush Harvest Curing*

*Cougar Kush F2s Harvest Day 66*

View attachment 2002246View attachment 2002255View attachment 2002247

*Cougar Kush Harvest Day 56....*

View attachment 2002251View attachment 2002252View attachment 2002253View attachment 2002257

*Sour OG Coffee Can Harvest Day 66*

View attachment 2002258View attachment 2002259View attachment 2002261

*2012 is starting off to be very nice!!!*
View attachment 2002249
Peace

BKB


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey BKB, did I miss your Birthday? Can't remember if you were before or after me? Nice buds by the way  You'll have to give us a smoke report on that fo shure!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah my 40th passed 11 days ago.....BC has done a smoke report on my thread, its pretty accurate. I suck at writing smoke reports. LOL The clones that I pollinated you can see the beans in the buds. They are almost done.

Peace

BKB


----------



## omar924 (Jan 16, 2012)

hey fellas...what do you guys use to test your ph and ppm? in the need for some! links would be awesome. thanks guys


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2012)

omar924 said:


> hey fellas...what do you guys use to test your ph and ppm? in the need for some! links would be awesome. thanks guys


This is what i use.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HANNA-HI-98130-HI98130-pH-EC-TDS-C-Tester-Meter-/310160613165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4837035f2d


----------



## omar924 (Jan 16, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> This is what i use.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HANNA-HI-98130-HI98130-pH-EC-TDS-C-Tester-Meter-/310160613165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4837035f2d


there definately not cheap


----------



## duchieman (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah man, sorry I missed it bud. Happy B day anyway. Or maybe I didn't forget and I just forgot that it happened and that I really did wish you a Happy Bday? No? Ah, you can't blame a guy for trying.  

So after 48 hrs I can report that I have my first of 10 seeds popping through and it's one of the Deep Blue/JTR's I cracked open between my teeth. lol Let's see if the other two beat out the rest.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

It's cool to see people experimenting with vertical growing (not horizontal Sunny, lol, that's how everyone grows.) Anyway, I think if you were to have the pots the way they are they will need to be secured in. I have been growing vertical for a while and I can tell you, thin shelves = Danger Danger. Reason, because you are growing vertical the plant will start leaning into the light, well I think you can imagine the rest, Weed plants turning into Lemmings!!! Weyhey....

So, I would:
A/ Tie down each gallon pot (whether you have them on there side or standing up)
B/ Look at the possibility of getting caps for the pots. You will need that if they are on there side, believe me, I have also grown in all sorts contraptions verticall (even grow bags slung on shelves with plants in) and believe me, water is effected by gravity and boy, what a mess that can be (colllecting run of or not - there's always some that comes from somehwere you don't expect it!)
C/ Think about the possibility of having the plant on that stand/shelf unit, and when it comes to watering, moving the whole unit and to water it by laying it down on the ground as an option?
D/ Another options would be to train the plants through the shelf above the pot so that the plant is actually growing into the unit itself.
E/ Cover the whole front of that unit with a net set up. Then you can grow vertical scrog, and won't have to worry about MJ lemmings....

Just some ideas....






mysunnyboy said:


> i know i'm small but ya gotta start some where right? in prep for the 600 in a few days, i took the table out of the closet and set the plants on the floor, i got the shelf unit at home dePot. i think it should work well. i have a little girl in the purple 2 litre bottle in the first 1 gallon pot. LOL i am gonna fill that closet up. gonna see if i can get another 600 out of the mrs, shhh ixay on that brothers. so i think 2 600s and 3 walls full of 1 gallons? i'm gonna catch and drain the run off. gives the mrs something to do, shhhhh on that again, she comes on here sometimes
> 
> anyone grow horizontally? idk why it wouldn't work? any thoughts my pals?
> 
> View attachment 2002225


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

outstaning BKB!!!!!

edit...;why do pics never show in my quotes anymore....grr, must be Firefox.


bekindbud said:


> *Here is to a great weekend, I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Giants won and I got bud curing...Here is some prOn for all
> 
> Cougar Kush Harvest Curing*
> View attachment 2002262
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> *Here is to a great weekend, I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Giants won and I got bud curing...Here is some prOn for all
> 
> Cougar Kush Harvest Curing*
> View attachment 2002262
> ...


I know!
I can see the images in the WYSIWYG editor when replying to a post with a quote, but they disappear in transit.
Just another Sweet Mystery of Life 

*Oh, and I use google Chrome, so it's not on our end of things.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 17, 2012)

Good morning, afternoon or evening...or even happy summer for those on the other side of the equator.

This clone thing about the guy who wants his cuts killed, reminds me of lord of the rings, precious, it's all mine.

Strictly, I can understand and respect your point of view especially when you depend on what you grow to pay your bills. With that said there is still one fact that doesn't change, at least for the moment, you can't own a plant. It's one of the reasons big business is still tending to not be in the marijuana industry. Big business can't put a sticker on a strain and claim it exclusively for itself. So if big business can't own a strain, how can an underground grower own one? To me it is strictly an ego thing, this is my creation so it's mine. I'm the only person allowed to make money on my strain, hogwash. Call me an old hippie but weed is to be shared, that doesn't necessarily mean for free but like DST, I would be thrilled to death to see one of my creations in coffee shops where the world could enjoy it.

I would go with a cool mist humidifier and one day just might myself. Winters here in the south can sometimes be a bit dry.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 17, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Good morning, afternoon or evening...or even happy summer for those on the other side of the equator.
> 
> This clone thing about the guy who wants his cuts killed, reminds me of lord of the rings, precious, it's all mine.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this is not the case. Leading genetic research has been used to create "Patented" genetics for corn, soy, wheat, Etc. EVEN IF SEEDS BLOW INTO A FARMERS FIELD, he can be fined, sued, and shut down for growing that "Strain" on his land without permission. I don't agree with this practice, but it is real. Unless the government makes it illegal, very few corporations will care about families, recessions, Etc. 

Like good fellas. Awww, your crop died? Fuck you pay me! Your mom died!? Fuck you, pay me. You got the strain from a friend? Fuck you, pay me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2012)

thank you my friends
thats the ideas and tips i need. ah yes, vertical, horizontal, experimental = monumental


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2012)

[h=2]Life Running Out of Control[/h](Leben ausser Kontrolle)
2004E94 minutes Since the mid-1980s, the science of genetics has exploded, offering hope for medical researchers and biologists seeking to feed people, as well as deep concerns for proponents of organic foods and activists worried about human gene manipulation. This documentary explores the powerful ways in which biotechnology affects our lives, from the sale of genetically altered salmon to the obtaining of consent for unwitting donors of human tissue.

Director:Bertram Verhaag Genres:Documentaries, Political Documentaries, Science & Nature Documentaries, Social & Cultural Documentaries This movie is:Controversial, Understated







I just watched the above film the other day on Netflix. It discusses what afrawfraw is talking about. Monsanto tried pushing around an organic farmer in Saskatchewan for that very reason, claiming that he was growing their canola illegally, and I don't even believe his crop was canola. He pushed back though and still is. This movie ties in with another great documentary called Dirt. That one is a must see for anyone here. This one is too really. 

Hi all.

Here's the trailer
[video=youtube;qaTvJk5gdcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaTvJk5gdcg[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to apologise for being a bit absent of late. Things are a bit hectic over here in the real DST world (which is good believe me).

But the love is still flowing from over here and I am just about to go and snap a few pics so will lavish the 600 with the subsequent pr0n. But only after I have had my wake and bake....wake and bake at 420....no I didn't sleep in, lol, that's how am livin gee!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. I'm needing a little help here. I'm online looking at humidifiers for my tent/s and I'm seeing a few different things. One is cool mist vs warm mist, and the other is a vaporizer that has places for medicated oils and such, like vicks menthol, but you don't have to use that. Budget, as always is an issue. A vaporizer is 20 bucks and I could buy one for each tent but they are basic, no settings units. Or the humidifiers with tanks and settings are 40 bucks or so and I'd only be able to get one. If the vapos are a bad idea I'll just get the humidifier but then should I get cool or warm, lol. I'm thinking cool if it doesn't make any different. Anyway, just putting it out there for suggestions and such. Thanks


Iv used one with a tank for my drying room and it worked great.


mysunnyboy said:


> thank you my friends
> thats the ideas and tips i need. ah yes, vertical, horizontal, experimental = monumental


Liek dst said, I see spillage all over the place. How do you plan to water these? I like the idea of propping those up and scrogging all the way around!



DST said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to apologise for being a bit absent of late. Things are a bit hectic over here in the real DST world (which is good believe me).
> 
> But the love is still flowing from over here and I am just about to go and snap a few pics so will lavish the 600 with the subsequent pr0n. But only after I have had my wake and bake....wake and bake at 420....no I didn't sleep in, lol, that's how am livin gee!


Good to hear your keeping busy bro  Cant wait for those pics!

EDIT: killer pr0n bkb!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning all. I'm tired and cranky this morning.




[youtube]WcG3JRIF05w[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, I just can't imagine adding moisture to my grow, after all I do grow under sea level, ffs. lol.
And, that's whats up.....Tree's, Hella E's, that what's up.
[youtube]87KcZqYfihM[/youtube]
Okay, so MASSIEF! hermie'ingalingus going on with the MTF sadly  So gonna spend the next couple of days monitoring and deciding if I am gonna chuck it). I know I know, most peeps will be like, bin it, but ach fuk it, it gets another chance (Doob's, you reckon I should plant another bean?)
Now when I say herm I mean bunches of bolloxz below every flower. I have gone through every budsite and ripped them all out (at least 6 per flower site  ) so that's the MTF, here's a few pics after it had its Baws Felt!
















ccxcdxstomper og....extremely lanky, perhaps they have Dutch genes, lol. Looks og to me though











Sour cherry











Bolo Kush




































And check this out, this is from my Jade plant (Money plant as some call it) It has a new shoot coming from one of the leaves nuts man.











Peace and money plants to all.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

good to know. now get un cranky!!! lol.



afrawfraw said:


> Morning all. I'm tired and cranky this morning.
> 
> [youtube]fvwp&NR=1&v=WcG3JRIF05w[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn its tooo quiet around here, where is everyone!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2012)

Eating Oatmeal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just had a wake n bake with some Sasha Skunkijuana


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning/afternoon everyone 

Lovely update D, thanks  Too bad about the mtf  I wouldnt risk it, then Id pop another seed or two. The color on the sour cherry is great, and the bolo looks good too.

Its rainy so Im inside doing some reading,,, trying to learn about growing veggies. I know how to grow, believe it or not, but when to plant Im not certain of... I may be over thinking this but it doesn't hurt to be over prepared I guess. I also need to find out how and where to sell these veggies lol. Ah, also will be doing flower bouquets  and herbs and spices. 

hows that oatmeal Jig? I had coffee and cookies for breakfast


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

i just had a wake and bake as well...casey jones joint and a dog bong with some hash sprinked on top....and now it's dinner time already. I am going to make meat balls with mash potatoes and gravy, and I have some truffle that I am goig to shave into the mash, then I'll poach a couple of eggs and plop them on top of the mash with the meatballs probably covered with the gravy.....anyone for PB&J then, lol?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

DST said:


> i just had a wake and bake as well...casey jones joint and a dog bong with some hash sprinked on top....and now it's dinner time already. I am going to make meat balls with mash potatoes and gravy, and I have some truffle that I am goig to shave into the mash, then I'll poach a couple of eggs and plop them on top of the mash with the meatballs probably covered with the gravy.....anyone for PB&J then, lol?


Damn that sounds good! enjoy


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

Mmmmn, we shall see, there isn't any nanners left so if they grow back with vigour it goes. If not it gets a go.

I am sure you will hit growing veggies with the usual aplomb good sir.


whodatnation said:


> Morning/afternoon everyone
> 
> Lovely update D, thanks  Too bad about the mtf  I wouldnt risk it, then Id pop another seed or two. The color on the sour cherry is great, and the bolo looks good too.
> 
> ...


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 17, 2012)

A few shots of the crop from a few days ago. I did find a few banannas on the QT which was kinda a bummer, but w/e i just hope i can get some viable beans. I just plucked them off with tweezers. The Jack Herer's are beginning to fade a nice purple as well. The Qrazy Train's (or atleast 4/5) are coming down this weekend. bittersweet


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Mmmmn, we shall see, there isn't any nanners left so if they grow back with vigour it goes. If not it gets a go.
> 
> I am sure you will hit growing veggies with the usual aplomb good sir.


thanks. "aplomb" I had to look that one up hehe. Hope that mtf pulls through for you.


farmer2424 said:


> A few shots of the crop from a few days ago. I did find a few banannas on the QT which was kinda a bummer, but w/e i just hope i can get some viable beans. I just plucked them off with tweezers. The Jack Herer's are beginning to fade a nice purple as well. The Qrazy Train's (or atleast 4/5) are coming down this weekend. bittersweet
> View attachment 2002779View attachment 2002784View attachment 2002783View attachment 2002781View attachment 2002780View attachment 2002776View attachment 2002775View attachment 2002774View attachment 2002773View attachment 2002772View attachment 2002771View attachment 2002770View attachment 2002769View attachment 2002768View attachment 2002777View attachment 2002778View attachment 2002785


Looking good farmer  sorry to hear about the nanners  but the garden looks happy and should treat you well.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Looking good farmer  sorry to hear about the nanners  but the garden looks happy and should treat you well.


Thanks whodat, they just showed up in the past week i think, so hopefully the damage is minimal, but man the QT looks dank and the buds are solid. I'll snap a few pics tonight.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Purple Le Pew crossed by Bekindbud

Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush

These pics are at day 50.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice update DST. That little sprout is cool. I showed it to Mrs. and she's surprised you caught that and didn't just brush it off. So your sporting that new lens eh? How are you liking it so far? Also, about putting humidity in my grow, I'm having a hard time keeping RH above 20, then with lights on (cool tube) I'm below 10. I really think it's having an affect on this grow. IDK, where do you guys like your RH to be in flower?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow bill, she's awesome! I love that name too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> where do you guys like your RH to be in flower?


I like my humidity as low as possible during flowering. I beleive it makes the plants produce extra resin. My meter stops reading at 10% I think and often it is --. So <10%. Veg I try to keep it above 40%


EDIT: Oatmeal was great! Thanks for asking whodat, lol.

New grow starting ...... ..... ..... NOW.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

Lens is awesome, it has such a nice width to it as well, and there is a macro adjustment (not really for close ups) so you can get nice detail in at long range as well.

This Jade plant I got when I looked after my friends house and when i was moving out he was selling it so I took the plant. I think I posted a before and after shot of it somewhere on riu.



duchieman said:


> Nice update DST. That little sprout is cool. I showed it to Mrs. and she's surprised you caught that and didn't just brush it off. So your sporting that new lens eh? How are you liking it so far? Also, about putting humidity in my grow, I'm having a hard time keeping RH above 20, then with lights on (cool tube) I'm below 10. I really think it's having an affect on this grow. IDK, where do you guys like your RH to be in flower?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok, well maybe I'm just being paranoid then. Something's different this time round and it's bugging the piss out of me. Maybe after I pot up in the next day or two she'll pop up and say "Psych!" lol Thanks for the reply Jig. Saved me some coin for now. Actually, it'll just get diverted to something else, but still.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Wow, I just can't imagine adding moisture to my grow, after all I do grow under sea level, ffs. lol.
> And, that's whats up.....Tree's, Hella E's, that what's up.
> [youtube]87KcZqYfihM[/youtube]
> Okay, so MASSIEF! hermie'ingalingus going on with the MTF sadly  So gonna spend the next couple of days monitoring and deciding if I am gonna chuck it). I know I know, most peeps will be like, bin it, but ach fuk it, it gets another chance (Doob's, you reckon I should plant another bean?)
> ...


loving the colour of that sour cherry m8,beautiful


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

that sour cherry is CHERRY!! i like it alot. gotta get my hands on that one


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mornin 6ers Lots of sticky pages of prOn to gaze at today.

So check this out. My wife works for an Estate Liquidator and she is constantly digging through peoples crap looking for things to buy. She calls me yesterday and says she is at some old doctors house and they found a bottle of liquid lsd25 from back in the day. Not sure how big yet or if it is even still potent. It's been 25+ years since i have been anywhere near that stuff but for some reason i want it bad. She thinks i might be able to get it for 500 bux. They find strange stuff all the time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2012)

That is some cool shit. I want some old school acid.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

I second that! sounds awesome, but it may be water lol best take a sample first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2012)

peace money plants and sour cherry all round, that's going to be a pretty purple kick in the plums for sure! i guess the bolo doesn't look too shabby neither  jus kiddin hahaha 

tasty as fook lad.

i've missed the 6 hun. i'll hopefully have something nice to show you in a few weeks. irons firmly in the fire.


----------



## omar924 (Jan 17, 2012)

anyone using the newer lumatek bulb?


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

All I am saying is fuelly, earthy goodness.........I love my OG kush already and it's only been in a jar 2 days. First day I wasn't very happy, but closed the lid earlier today and came back for a whiff and it was getting real good in there. When you break a bud the fuel and earth smell hit you. I am actually quite excited, these are the seeds I picked up in a bag of weed quite a few years back, and one of the other seeds that I had running was actually the Mom of the DOG....I am sure I have told you all a million times, anyway, I is a happy chappy. Off to smell the tub. brb. DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice bro. I'm stoked it's working out for you (hopefully). The OG bean I grew out isn't the one... I hope you find her.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

J, I have tried a few, and quite a few have failed so this being the last of its kind, well I guess it's pleasing, lol. You should see the other OG from seed that was a fem, god it's ugly, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok, don't mean to keep on with the Randy Rhodes thing. I'm not a fanatic or nothing, just paid some tribute to the man the other day is all but then just now, on the Ozzy Osbourne page on facebook, this was posted with the heading All Aboard!!! . 

Complete coincidence. 

[video=youtube;FVovq9TGBw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=FVovq9TGBw0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Wow, I just can't imagine adding moisture to my grow, after all I do grow under sea level, ffs. lol.
> And, that's whats up.....Tree's, Hella E's, that what's up.
> [youtube]87KcZqYfihM[/youtube]
> Okay, so MASSIEF! hermie'ingalingus going on with the MTF sadly  So gonna spend the next couple of days monitoring and deciding if I am gonna chuck it). I know I know, most peeps will be like, bin it, but ach fuk it, it gets another chance (Doob's, you reckon I should plant another bean?)
> ...


Hello, D 
Too bad about the hermie on the MTF!
Sucks!
I'd scrap it and try again.
The only herm action I got out of them was late in flowering, and it was only enough to produce about a dozen immature seeds, so it was with great dismay when I saw the sheer amount of hairy ball sacks on display!
That's a lot of balls for this early on.
Damn!
Yeah, I'd try a new one.


*edit:
having the pics show up in a "reply with quote" sometimes, and not others, leads me to believe it's the way the images are attached to the message post?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 17, 2012)

Merry Xmas six hundies


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

omar924 said:


> anyone using the newer lumatek bulb?


Iv run them in 1k and 600, they did well.


DST said:


> All I am saying is fuelly, earthy goodness.........I love my OG kush already and it's only been in a jar 2 days. First day I wasn't very happy, but closed the lid earlier today and came back for a whiff and it was getting real good in there. When you break a bud the fuel and earth smell hit you. I am actually quite excited, these are the seeds I picked up in a bag of weed quite a few years back, and one of the other seeds that I had running was actually the Mom of the DOG....I am sure I have told you all a million times, anyway, I is a happy chappy. Off to smell the tub. brb. DST


Stoked for ya D  and yes youv told us a million times but a reminder doesnt hurt lol 


onthedl0008 said:


> Merry Xmas six hundies


A little late but it'll do hehe. nice bud.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Mornin 6ers Lots of sticky pages of prOn to gaze at today.
> 
> So check this out. My wife works for an Estate Liquidator and she is constantly digging through peoples crap looking for things to buy. She calls me yesterday and says she is at some old doctors house and they found a bottle of liquid lsd25 from back in the day. Not sure how big yet or if it is even still potent. It's been 25+ years since i have been anywhere near that stuff but for some reason i want it bad. She thinks i might be able to get it for 500 bux. They find strange stuff all the time.


hey worm... i'll test it for ya...

fo sho... twice


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2012)

Drop a tab or cube, kick back, and enjoy!

*_an old LSD scare movie (*in three parts*)

*part-1:*_
[video=youtube_share;FYDOA6oEugY]http://youtu.be/FYDOA6oEugY[/video]

_*part-2:*_
[video=youtube_share;zaAwNSusdy4]http://youtu.be/zaAwNSusdy4[/video]

_*part-3:*_
[video=youtube_share;d1cnlyEHp_4]http://youtu.be/d1cnlyEHp_4[/video]


_*a little bit of info from the man himself:*_
[video=youtube_share;P0WVxmhFUk8]http://youtu.be/P0WVxmhFUk8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

Bongsmilie
[video=youtube;ODim3KooAAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODim3KooAAY[/video]
mmmmm spicy noodles with hot sausage, and a cold one of course 

[video=youtube;Z27n1_kEuN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z27n1_kEuN4[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2012)

master kush seeds germinated...check
party cups...check
drainage holes in party cups...check
pro-mix medium/perlite...check
healthy H2O...check
sticky saran wrap over cup...check
in the veg room 75f/50%rh...check
seedlings...
any ideas? i suck with seeds. cloning went from 100% to 50% and back up to 90% thank Jah but i want some master kush 
hey hey it's almost  day


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 17, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> master kush seeds germinated...check
> party cups...check
> drainage holes in party cups...check
> pro-mix medium/perlite...check
> ...


Have you tried just soaking a paper towel in water and putting in a warm dark place. That was works good for me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> master kush seeds germinated...check
> party cups...check
> drainage holes in party cups...check
> pro-mix medium/perlite...check
> ...


 sorry to hear.. How long has it been?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2012)

75f is a smidge cool for the soil when growing your seeds, and can cause it to be a slower process than if kept at about 80f.
And how deep did you plant the seeds?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like to soak my seeds in a cup of water overnight, sometimes even longer cause i forget about, then i place them in the rapid rooters, in a humidome, on a heating pad set on medium. Seems to work great for me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2012)

well i did the paper towel method for germination this time, sometimes i do the water in the shot glass germ. i put 'em bout half an inch deep, just flick the medium over it. i drizzled some water and covered, got a nice amount of condensation, soil not too wet/dry. i took the wrap off and put in the dome with the clones tonight. this makes 4 days in the dirt after crackn  i know it could take longer but i have the feeling i will be flicking some dead beans out in the morning. 
i am leaning toward the low temp as well for being the culprit. last seeds i popped was in the late fall i think, and it was a warm one here in s fla. i tried some sour diesel about 2 months ago that didn't pop either. thanks for the tips and showing me your methods in the birthing center lol wish us luck. oh yeah i almost forgot, i put another bean, kc haze in germ mode tonight. praying to Jah


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 17, 2012)

Whats up fella's?? Here's a few new pics my little smorgy board of my last grow & thats not all of it. Last pic is my new ladies vegging had to even out the canopy alittle so bent a few. Be transplanting them in 2gallon bags in the next few days.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2012)

58vw you have made my morning, thank you for inspiring me


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks bro made my evening have a wonderful one.


----------



## omar924 (Jan 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Iv run them in 1k and 600, they did well.
> 
> Stoked for ya D  and yes youv told us a million times but a reminder doesnt hurt lol
> 
> A little late but it'll do hehe. nice bud.


Did your bulbs make a rattle noise? i js got mine and i wont have my reflecor for a while....and mines making a rattle sound when the bulb is moved. idk if im being paranoid or js to blazed lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn!
I love the effects of a good up-canning!
Only 2 days since the plants in the back row were transplanted, and they are recovering nicely!
Will be transplanting the small ones in the front row later tonight after I eat and do the dishes.














_*It's getting to be a jungle out there...
... and there's a Dog playing in the bushes...*_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------\/\/_*DOG*_\/\/







_*A couple of C4/Casey's...*_
\/\/\/


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

DOG in the bushes, lets hope it's not waiting for the postman!!!! Possibly be chopping some DOGS today, we shall see how they look.

Looking great in there Doobster and jhod!!! healthyness abounds.

It's getting bloody cold over these parts....stay frosty.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2012)

We've had snow here for the last few days, so it's going to be coming your way through the magick of the handy dandy Jet Stream!
The good news is that it will pick up a bit more cold air between here & there, so time to bust out the scarves & kerchiefs!
And slide your hands inside a nice & warm, furry muff!






&#8203;*You flippin' pervs!
This is a family website!
*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 18, 2012)

Humidity:75 %
Visibility:10 mi
Dewpoint:14 °F
Sunrise:7:20 AM
Sunset:5:09 PM*

19°*

High: 53° Low: 31°

cold as brass nuts over here.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

Toasty warm in my stinky room. Hey Doobs, I have a dressing gown like that, lol. Kind of like the stupid stoner dog/man on that show, in fact the very same thing without the silly head.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

For the first time in my forty some odd years now I experienced a downpour of rain on my birthday. In the middle of January! What's going on!!!  

Gardens are looking great guys. Doobie, I'm potting up as well. Things are looking up today and I too think a good pot up will kick these girls in gear real good. I'm holing out because I'm putting in an order for some mycorrhizae and some Effective Microorganisms but I can still add those when they get here. Here's the product. http://www.gardenerspantry.ca/microorganisms/effective-microorganisms.html I'm going to grab some of the activated product as well as the mother culture that you activate yourself. 

Also I was looking for worm castings and I came across this that I'm looking into. [url]http://www.redwormpower.com/


[/URL]


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

GEFELICITEERD JONGEN!!!! LANG ZAL JE LEVEN!!!! LANG ZAL JE LEVEN!!!!......etc. lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mad props to everyone i guess i lost my like button or they dont have one anymore what the crap?


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

i have reverted back to the old Rep system.....not sure I LIKE people seeing what I LIKE or don't LIKE

.....actually, I am just being an arse, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks D. lol Never had that before either. Something else I never had was multiple strains of primo ganja to pick and choose from as I please. It just gets better with age.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay i see well i cant rep anyone in this thread till i spread some love. Peace


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

Well then, maybe this wine's for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy birthday, duchie!
Hope you have a stress-free day and can relax or at least do what you want!
Sparking up some JTR/DB and Herijuana blend as I type, and wish I could share.



And I hope that wine tastes better than it sounds!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Nice update DST. That little sprout is cool. I showed it to Mrs. and she's surprised you caught that and didn't just brush it off. So your sporting that new lens eh? How are you liking it so far? Also, about putting humidity in my grow, I'm having a hard time keeping RH above 20, then with lights on (cool tube) I'm below 10. I really think it's having an affect on this grow. IDK, where do you guys like your RH to be in flower?


If you were growing arjan's haze #1, you wouldn't have a leaf on the plant with that humidity. I personally think that is too low for flowering let alone vegging. Jig, I have to disagree with you on the low as possible humidity while flowering. Depending on the strain you are growing I don't mind my humidity around fifty percent or so during flowering, I also have good air movement in my room. Only at night in the summers where my humidity is sky high do I run my dehumidifier at night. I think the danger with humidity above sixty percent or so only really occurs if you have big dense nugs and no air movement in your grow space. If you feel the leaves of a healthy plant they feel soft, if the humidity starts to get to low for the plant you will notice the leaves start to feel a bit dry and rough, just like our skin does when the humidity gets real low. My skin sometimes starts to crack on my fingers during the winters here depending on the humidity levels, plants tend to react the same way indoors, the leaves start to dry and loose their suppleness. I think overall sativas tend to do this more since they are basically an equatorial plant.


Aplomb, I see that word caught your eye too jig. Nice one dst.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2012)

Just discovered that one of my JDB Romulan's self-topped itself and is growing two main trunks!
Still no sign of pre-flowers, so the only two I am sure of yet are the C4/Casey's which are females.
BUT, the good news about that is that no balls have appeared yet, so there is a chance for the rest of them!
Will get a pic up here in a bit, after I roll a doobie (JTR/DB) and feed my head a bit.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy birthday duchie. If it makes you feel better, it's fifty seven here at six twenty one in the morning with eighty three percent humidity. We're going to have pm showers with a high of seventy six.

In some cities such as Victoria, however, they use chloramine in the water (chlorine and ammonium), which does not dissipate as readily. In this case, a small amount of humic acids or a crushed Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) tablet can be stirred into the water before use...from duchies link to EM.

This is good to know if your water supply uses chloramine. All of my water sits out for days at a time before being used and I brew my teas for about three or four days. One day of tap water just bubbling away, the next day I add maxicrop liquid and my dry ingredients one of which is mycorrhizae and let that bubble away for a day before adding molasses on the third day and then letting it bubble away for another day I started my current batch of tea on monday and it will be ready for use tomorrow.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2012)

The seed germinating thing. I've noticed recently that some of my beans want to circle under the dirt before popping through the soil. I planted a green poison and an ak47 x white widow. The green poison came up three days before the ak. I transplanted the other evening and noticed the delay in the ak, it had circled under the soil before popping through. This seems to be happening more frequently than I like. I plant my seeds maybe a quarter inch deep.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2012)

A little lung salad...








...all nicely packed away...








... pseudo-glam shot...








... and the self-topped JDB Romulan...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the jdb in the romulan? Doobie, I'm sorry to say I'm not a big fan of smoking doobies, I think all the tars in my lungs from smoking cigs just doesn't agree with that form of ingestion for me, I will however force myself to partake of this form of ingestion while I'm playing golf...and with all the smoking we do out there, playing is the operative word. I am hard at play while I'm on the green grass of a golf course. Anyway I drift, you roll a handsome joint.

And, praise be to the ganja gods. A buddy stopped over yesterday and he had ordered some beans, more colombian gold and he offered me one when they come in from the royal mail. I feel like it's my birthday, more colombian mmm. I would have to say so far with the I have no clue of how many different strains I've now grown, more than twenty easily, the dog and the colombian have by far been the frostiest, ooiest, gooiest strains I've grown. The shackzilla I have going now is starting to really look like it might rival those two. I have some pics on my phone that this neanderthal doesn't know how to get on riu plus my computer is sick so it needs to see the doc. My lady friend opened an email with an attachment from something she shouldn't have, she felt worse than I did about it. Luckily I have a guy who knows his shit and is very reasonable. He works on them at home, he's retired so usually he's done the same day if I give it to him in the morning.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2012)

I believe JDB was the breeder of the strain of Romulan. (_*but I'm not 100% sure. Will need 3rd party verification_)

As for joints...

... well, to be honest with you, you've probably read it on rollitup websi...I mean riu.org anyways, but I still smoke _marijuana joints!_
But, I'll tell you something: 
I will only smoke them in the late evening.
Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening, or the mid-evening...
... so I just, I just have the early evening, mid-evening and late evening, occasionally... 
... early afternoon, or the mid-afternoon, or perhaps the late-mid-afternoon...
... oh sometimes the early-mid-late-early-morning...
... but _*NEVER*_ at dusk!!
I would _*never*_ do that!

(_**an ode to Esteban Martinez*_)


No, I just do one a day, maybe two or three.


Smoked cigs for 30 years (started at age 10, quit for my 40th birthday), and defnintely can't do the doobies all day like I used to.
Bong rips and, someday, a vaporizer.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice joint brother Doob. Well the calamity continues, lol. I potted a few new Exo cheese into the tray of DOG's that I just cut down. Topped it with some compost and then gave it a light watering. Of course it was then top heavy so when I pushed it onto the shelf, well it fewll over, lol.....all the compost on the shelf (which has holes in) so a lot on the floor and alles, ffs. What a wazzack!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Duchie. I guess I'm too late, but I don't mind if you don't. May your buds grow large and your family happier.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I believe JDB was the breeder of the strain of Romulan. (_*but I'm not 100% sure. Will need 3rd party verification_)
> 
> As for joints...


Happy Birthday duchie!

You're correct. This strain is his breeding...and unfortunately he was visited by the local barney fife, who seized all of his great genetics. I'm working on restoring what he lost, but some strains are gone forever.

I don't even have papers anymore...just glass



cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

The way I see the humidity thing is that resin is the plants defense mechanism... if there is a TON of light or way low humidity the plant will make more resin to protect it's leaves and other bits. I can't say this is true, but it's what I think.

I've dealt with PM enough to want to attract humidity. I like it as far away as possible.

Also, not dealing with humidity... I think Silica is a great thing to use for our plants. I suggest you try some out. I think it's partly responsible for the fat stems and mostly healthy plants I have. I know some of you pride yourselves in only using 2 bottles for your whole grow. Well... you guys can try it and keep it a secret. I highly recommend it. It's supposed to help protect against disease and pests as well. It's not an elixir additive that claims to grow better, bigger buds faster. It's something to give the plant to make it stronger... and that has to be good.

EDIT: 99% of the time I smoke out of my bubbler. I just love bubblers.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought Vic high was the original breeder of romulan


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 18, 2012)

Or he has the original cross one of the 2 cause my tga seeds the flav is a cross from Vic's original cut


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 18, 2012)

http://tgagenetics.com/strain/theflav/theflav.php


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jig i have some info that contradicts your theory involving low humidity and increased resin 

My humidity down here is always high, nights run 90 % RH with temps in the low 50's.

Now if your theory was correct my resin production should be decreased. However I seem to notice the exact opposite, my buds seem to be frostier than ever!!

BTW here is a Cougar clone I took off my best Pheno Cougar, I have just pollinated her with some lovely Magic Monkey Pollen


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2012)

happy birthday duchie


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;PgPH0tYXJrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgPH0tYXJrA[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16612628

No wikipedia today folks, or a handful of other sites for that matter.

I pray they never get this bill passed!!


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 18, 2012)

Heres a couple blurry lights out photos i took of the crop. Forgot i had macro still on . Day 51. Qrazy train + Jack Herer


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Even the callofduty wiki is down for the day. Wikipedia has a nice tool that if you enter your zip code it gives you links to email your senators or representatives.

EDIT: Cool colors farmer.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 18, 2012)

Got 20 qrazy train clones on hold for next grow can't wait


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday brother duch...ehhh


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday duchie...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

and as they say south of the border "Feliz Cumpleanos" Duchie, hope you have/had a good one


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

Battling an issue or such, but if you ignore the yellow peril, it's rather pretty. Big thanks to Highlanders Cave for these seeds  BSB x Casey, week 6 of flower

View attachment 2005123View attachment 2005126


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy bday Duchie!!! I'll smoke a few in your honor 

Iv been smoking nothing but joints for almost 2 months now only because I dont have a pipe on hand.

humidity~~~ in mid-late flowering I like to drop it in fear of bud rot and pm. I am also under the impression that it increases trich production to protect the plant from drying out too much~ I also like to add some uvb into the mix . In veg and early flower Iv always kept it around 50-60%.

Fantastic pron everyone! tip top those buds look tip top hehe.


I just picked up my supplies for a green house. It will be 10x21 and 7 feet tall in the middle (hoop house). 90% of it will be for veggies, and the other 10% I havent figured out yet *wink wink 

Good day folks Im off to do some stuff and will be back later this evening.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

omar924 said:


> Did your bulbs make a rattle noise? i js got mine and i wont have my reflecor for a while....and mines making a rattle sound when the bulb is moved. idk if im being paranoid or js to blazed lol


Iv noticed that on every hid hps bulb, your good... Now stop shaking it! lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> I thought Vic high was the original breeder of romulan


JDB purchased romulan seeds from Vancouver Seeds over 10 years ago and noticed there were two distinct phenos, one short and bushy and one tall, sativa like. He concentrated on the short, bushy, sticky version and was up to about a f-3's when they were sent to some 600 members. They are f-5's or better and fairly stable now.
There was a breeding of the sativa variety that was bred with a satoria that had beautiful sativa structure and is currently being tested.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> The way I see the humidity thing is that resin is the plants defense mechanism... if there is a TON of light or way low humidity the plant will make more resin to protect it's leaves and other bits. I can't say this is true, but it's what I think.
> 
> I've dealt with PM enough to want to attract humidity. I like it as far away as possible.
> 
> ...


I think you are right with the trichomes as a preservative, and I also heard they produce more in a desperate attempt to catch any pollen around..



_* Happy B-day Duchie!!*_


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you think females have a sixth sense if there is a male around or not?

Like chickens with roosters...


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

Who knows Bill, perhaps the male plant gives off a smell that we cannot detect but the female plant can.....one thing I can say, if you put a plant with nanners in a room with females in flower, the nanners sure do open up quick, not sure if that's just my imagination. Put a load of males together and none of them want to fire off very quickly, lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2012)

in that vid that got posted a few pages back,he said the females go into sex withdrawl,and put out more resin to catch pollen.
could hold true.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2012)

genuity said:


> in that vid that got posted a few pages back,he said the females go into sex withdrawl,and put out more resin to catch pollen.
> could hold true.


Thats where I heard that...lol he said very sexually frustrated....lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2012)

Interesting where a conversation about humidity levels ends up and all the different things it's supposed to do. Jig, there are a couple of things I will now not do without, mycorrhizae, worm poop and silica, just gave the girls a dose this morning and I agree with all you said, it's like an extra bit of preventative measure against the nasty things that like our flowers. I was watching a nature show and in it was the discussion that an injured plant gives off some type of smell of distress that attracts insects, it was some kind of bee research if I remember correctly. There are so many things out there and you guys mentioned a lot of different theories as to how a plant reacts to its environment concerning humidity levels, I think I've read all of them here there and yonder. I'm sure I mentioned before I tend to read a fair amount about our hobby. I enjoy reading different theories, I take it all with a grain of salt even from the most highly recognized people. After a few years and you pay even a little bit of attention to your girls...that's funny, I'm sure we're all pretty obsessive about our babies, you can't help but learn and notice that every strain is different from the next. Instead of trying to create unnatural humidity levels, I let the humidity be whatever it is during vegging since I have a high humidity problem not a low one and only late in flower if I have really dense nugs do I do something about the humidity. I figure a plant is going to perform to its optimal level if the environment favors the plant so why create super low conditions? That's my theory and my shackzilla seems to be enjoying it. A superb plant so far. It's been cool enough I've been able to keep my grow room door open some days and the sweet smell of her fills the house. She is very resinous and oily to the touch and very sweet.

Edit. Thanks cof for the turn on to sannie.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

HU~ Iv read that a certan bean plant, when attacked by spidermites releases a hormone that attracts natural predators to get them buggers  pretty cool. I think plants do allot of things we dont know about.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more whodat. Here's one for everybody. If you take two seeds of the same genes any strain and get them to pop on the same day. One you take and put directly into a three gallon pot the other you put into a party cup. They keep the same light schedules and are fed the same things. You transplant out of the party cup after two weeks into a larger container for two weeks and then into your three gallon final destination for two more weeks of vegging and then put them both into a 12/12 schedule, which will flower first? Which will produce more yield?

I don't have the answers but I do have some observations. Opinions/thoughts?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a thought, I have the munchies, see ya'll later.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> I couldn't agree with you more whodat. Here's one for everybody. If you take two seeds of the same genes any strain and get them to pop on the same day. One you take and put directly into a three gallon pot the other you put into a party cup. They keep the same light schedules and are fed the same things. You transplant out of the party cup after two weeks into a larger container for two weeks and then into your three gallon final destination for two more weeks of vegging and then put them both into a 12/12 schedule, which will flower first? Which will produce more yield?
> 
> I don't have the answers but I do have some observations. Opinions/thoughts?


I think the one with less xplants will be the bigger healthier plant IMO


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

Id have to say the one originally in the #3 pot will flower first but Im not sure about yield or finishing lol... I say that because maybe it didnt have to adapt to another container therefor it would have a jump start? Munchies are a good thought  later

ps: more roots more fruits


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> JDB purchased romulan seeds from Vancouver Seeds over 10 years ago and noticed there were two distinct phenos, one short and bushy and one tall, sativa like. He concentrated on the short, bushy, sticky version and was up to about a f-3's when they were sent to some 600 members. They are f-5's or better and fairly stable now.
> There was a breeding of the sativa variety that was bred with a satoria that had beautiful sativa structure and is currently being tested.
> 
> 
> cof


So I guess it's saying Vic got the original cut and tga got from him


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone! Just stopping by. All is looking good with everyones grows.




Updates. 2 x 600 in my rebuilt 5 x 5 It's an addiction !


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

real nice tws  that closeup is nasty


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is even weed!!!
LLOL


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2012)

My neighbors house just burned down. They made it out alive, but their pets didnt make it..........


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah man... that's a fuckin shame. Glad they got out. I'll say a little something for the critters. Shame.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Ah man... that's a fuckin shame. Glad they got out. I'll say a little something for the critters. Shame.


They lost a 4 month old pup and a older cat. The wife went to the hospital for smoke inhalation and the husband took a shower at another neighbors after he tried to put out the fire and was burned....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am going out tomorrow and buy a few extinguishers and smoke alarms.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sorry to hear about your neighbors Bassman.............. I made some more wax today, i had some killer trim that just had a ton of kief! I got 13.6 grams and used 8 cans of vector, not too bad the first four cans gave me 8 grams and the next four cans gave me 5.6 grams. I haven't smoked any yet but i gave some to my buddy and he said it's "real good" lol. *












*
My buddy said this batch is better than the last, i know this batch is a darker color so i dont know if darker is better or not? Hmmm....*


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 18, 2012)

a little bud porn never hurt nobody.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow bassman, that's horrible. I'm real sorry about the pets but the family is ok and that's great. I hope they have or get the support they need to get through this. 

Hey everybody, first of all I'd like to say thank you very much for the Birthday wishes and bowls on my behalf, or doobies if that's your thing. I did spoil myself a bit by getting some things for the garden so I'm happy about that. Anyway, there's some posts I'd like to comment on and such but I'm still running around getting stuff done and hopefully doing potting up and maybe planting too tonight and then I can sit down later and catch up. But...while I was getting things ready I thought I'd have a good look at the soil mix in my 100L tub, closely, to see if there's anything in there that shouldn't be, like pests. Well I didn't find any in that bin but then again, then bins bin in a cool place and things might just be dormant. Nonetheless, I thought while I was at it I'd check one of the pots in flower and I found extremely small white bugs crawling through the soil, not on the plant. I've dealt with these before had a hard time finding info whether they are good or bad. Well anyway, this time around I found that info, and it's very good and I had to share before I took off again. 

They are Springtails and they are the most abundant insect in the world, including Antarctica. One reason I had a hard time identifying them is because they're variety of species is vast. Organic gardeners you owe yourself this quick read. 

One more thing I had to share. Bill, don't be offended please, just a faux pas on my part but I was out for dinner and I was telling my daughter about how I got Happy Birthday in Dutch and Mexican today. (big grin). My daughter gives me this look and says, "Uhm, don't you mean Spanish?" (big glare).  She got me there. Sorry bill. 

http://www.paghat.com/springtails.html

[video=youtube;OwOL-MHcQ1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwOL-MHcQ1w[/video]

Back to work!


----------



## Paperhouse (Jan 18, 2012)

Long time no see 600. Just chopped my last one; Critical + at week 10. Feel free to guess the dry weight


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

haha,, mexican lol
Glad you had a good one duchie 

Swamp~ that peanut butter looks killer!

farmer~ a lil pr0n a day keeps the doc away


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2012)

Paperhouse said:


> Long time no see 600. Just chopped my last one; Critical + at week 10. Feel free to guess the dry weight


I have no idea, but Ill guess 32 grams..I am prolly way off but who knows.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

breaking news! paula deen has type 2 diabetes! lol I didnt see that one coming haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2012)

ok so heres some info on humidity Iv come across from here on riu,

There are some images of graphs (but they dont show, just a link) so if you read remember to look at those. I still cant figure out this new pic thingy going on with riu. 
Im a little tired to read it now but its seems to have some interesting info.

anyway~




woodsmaneh! said:


> 50% is safe but your plants will take more and in return produce more. Much like feeding them, a little tip burn is not a bad thing, just means you reached the limit they can take. Some people will tell you to cut back because you have tip burn but IMHO experienced growers know it's a good sign as they are maxed out on food, which is good. Same with humidity 50% is safe but not optimum for growth. There are all kinds of things that come into play that not a lot of people know or think about. Have you ever looked for the nutrient uptake profile for a plant? Just doing my part to push the envelope in getting the info out there.....Here is a little more on the subject,
> *
> Plantworks: Part 1 &#8211; Humidity and Vapor Pressure Deficit*By Urban Garden Magazine &#8901; July 12, 2010 &#8901;*&#8220;Think like a plant.&#8221;
> *
> ...





woodsmaneh! said:


> don't know why the formatting is gone above and so is an attachment so here is the missing chart.
> 
> View attachment 1969435


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

That was great info whodat. Along with a few other things I checked out, such as what the stoma/stomata (either is correct), and I am more than convinced that low humidity is my problem. The other thing that set bells off for me was Heads Up's post this morning about troubles growing a Haze in low humidity because it's my Jack Hammer that is having almost all the trouble. The other is my Romulan with a very Sati set of leaves. All my other plants are more indy and doing much better but not as good as my last grow. They are in a way just like the article above describes. Stunted growth and all. 

Here's my Jack Hammer. You can see that the leaves are shriveling in just as the article states. This girls should also be much, much bigger by now too. At least 100% more. I learned a lot here today guys, thanks very much.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That was great info whodat. Along with a few other things I checked out, such as what the stoma/stomata (either is correct), and I am more than convinced that low humidity is my problem. The other thing that set bells off for me was Heads Up's post this morning about troubles growing a Haze in low humidity because it's my Jack Hammer that is having almost all the trouble. The other is my Romulan with a very Sati set of leaves. All my other plants are more indy and doing much better but not as good as my last grow. They are in a way just like the article above describes. Stunted growth and all.
> 
> Here's my Jack Hammer. You can see that the leaves are shriveling in just as the article states. This girls should also be much, much bigger by now too. At least 100% more. I learned a lot here today guys, thanks very much.
> 
> View attachment 2006415View attachment 2006417View attachment 2006419View attachment 2006420


Duch, it almost looks like you have a deficiency of some sort maybe. I am thinking Zinc.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone know if Sea of Seeds has any promo's going right now? I'm planning on grabbing a pack but if there's a promo code available that would be cool.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Anyone know if Sea of Seeds has any promo's going right now? I'm planning on grabbing a pack but if there's a promo code available that would be cool.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Duch, it almost looks like you have a deficiency of some sort maybe. I am thinking Zinc.


I have 7 other plants and 6 are doing much better than this one and they are all same pots, medium and feed. I just really think that Sativas are more sensitive to lack of humidity than Indicas and if you think of their native regions it really makes sense. After this, I'm of the opinion that a good balance of humidity is good and water (spraying) is bad. It's all I can do to get my RH to 25 or 30. I'm grabbing that humidifier tomorrow. I have great ventilation and circulation so I'm not concerned. I'm done potting up this batch and I'm betting they're gonna take off on me now. I'll keep you guys up to date. It will be interesting to see where the JH goes over the next week or so when I get this sorted out.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

As much as I'd like to get some BB stuff right now, and please don't hate me anyone, but I'm actually ordering some Colombian Gold and maybe something else on the cheaper side. I was thinking another landrace.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

duchieman said:


> As much as I'd like to get some BB stuff right now, and please don't hate me anyone, but I'm actually ordering some Colombian Gold and maybe something else on the cheaper side. I was thinking another landrace.


You asked about a special, i showed you a promo.

Yer a tough one to please Duch, lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 18, 2012)

That sucks about your neighbor Bassman glad everyone is ok. Had a house fire about 15 years ago, dog knocked over a candle and lit the curtains on fire. Scary Shit man lost most everything i owned. 

The Clone Gods finally shined on me today and i picked up my new batch. Skywalker OG and LA Confidential. Might pick up a few more just for variety. Time for some fresh Casey topped off with Fresh Casey Earwax.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2012)

Blame it on the pocket book. Turns out I found the promo tab on the site and saw the World of Seeds were 25% off, which just happens to be where the CG are from! Also, when I checked out I got pretty much the same freebies except the Casey Jones and something else. Can't remember now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> That sucks about your neighbor Bassman glad everyone is ok. Had a house fire about 15 years ago, dog knocked over a candle and lit the curtains on fire. Scary Shit man lost most everything i owned.
> 
> The Clone Gods finally shined on me today and i picked up my new batch. Skywalker OG and LA Confidential. Might pick up a few more just for variety. Time for some fresh Casey topped off with Fresh Casey Earwax.


some nice strains, glad you got some clones finally.


Nite 600


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Blame it on the pocket book. Turns out I found the promo tab on the site and saw the World of Seeds were 25% off, which just happens to be where the CG are from! Also, when I checked out I got pretty much the same freebies except the Casey Jones and something else. Can't remember now.


I have a late xmas present for you, its been wrapped and sitting under the tree, I just spaced and havent made it to the post yet. Guess it will be a bday present now


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Purple Le Pew Chopped at day 45... Talk about a fast finisher.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Acapulco Gold from Barney's,

If you like Sativas, and you have patience, I highly recommend this strain.

Her smell, smoke and high is nothing like what i can find in any shop here in socal. 

Funny, when I used to ask some of the shops how long it took to flower their sativas, their common answer was 8 weeks. I just laughed and stopped getting sativa meds from them.




This last one i flowered didnt fare so well in terms of yield however. Though, I know why, she was in a winter greenhouse, enduring nights as cold as 35 deg farenheit. And she had reduced sunlight. So all in all she didnt do too bad.
ALOT of lower stuff will be turned into some bomb kief or bubble.

ALSO on a side note, I got some very nice and unexpected surprises from her 

My male cougar must have been super horny cause he managed to get a couple seeds into the APG.

So that means I got some APGxCougar Kush beans now


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

Bassman, glad your neighbours are okay. Man you live in one drama filled neighbourhood lad. Stay safe bru!!

Le pew at 45 days Bill, that is a quicky........


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally someone to keep me company, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah that was a sample nug D. I think they can go a little longer. But even at 45 days it packs a heavy punch. I cant wait till i chop the rest of the 2 PLP's


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Acapulco Gold from Barney's,
> 
> If you like Sativas, and you have patience, I highly recommend this strain.
> 
> ...


Very nice BC99 I have a soft spot for pure sativa also. I bet if you threw that in the yard ran it over with the truck a few times let the sun bleach out the color then stuff it into a trash compactor it would taste just like the shit from the 70's.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Very nice BC99 I have a soft spot for pure sativa also. I bet if you threw that in the yard ran it over with the truck a few times let the sun bleach out the color then stuff it into a trash compactor it would taste just like the shit from the 70's.


My buddy says it reminds him of the holy smoke they use for incense at a catholic church


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy Smoke, is that what come from those contraptions the choir boys wave around.....are they not like frankensens or something (sorry, not very religious)

Has anyone ever considered getting all the common food stuff and fruit that people say, well this smells of Berry's, or this smells of Lemons, etc.

Go out today and have a sniff round a local fruit market......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like bc's buddy's padre used *frankinsensimella* in the ol' thuriber, to me 

I did the altar boy thing for years growing up, and never saw any wacky tobbacky in use, but I did see some priests & monsignors toss back some goodly amounts of bourbon or wine after mass while changing from vestments to their normal black suit & white collar for the meet & greet as people left church.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

no the actual smell of the incense is what the acapulco smells like and taste like apparently to this friend of mine


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

Would be awesome if someone invented a website for growers to stream the aromas of their plants & smoke to anyone in the world...

... they could call it...

... pewtube...


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

i told my little brother in OZ to start a new website (he seems to like uploading vids on youtube of him building racetracks for his toy cars and then presenting the clip like Jeremy Clarkson from Top Gear, hehehe - quite funny actually). He tries to make the tracks like actual real racing tracks as well. Anyway, what with the local Ozzy dialect, i said he shoudl start youbute.com which is what the Ozzies say when something is good! PRobably already exists. Lets go have a looksee shall we!


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

mmmm, seems to redirect to some dodgy reward website.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

And now run spybot search & destroy and adaware to make sure they didn't get you


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

surprise surprise bubblebomb 12-12 from seed........................12-12 from seed fucking rocks...............


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

Geez, I still need to delete my whole Master Boot Drive and re-install.....just another thing I am not getting round to doing.


DoobieBrother said:


> And now run spybot search & destroy and adaware to make sure they didn't get you


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

12-12 sure does rock Del. I got some nice 12/12 examples myself at the moment. Bubble showing off there beauty as usual.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

DST said:


> 12-12 sure does rock Del. I got some nice 12/12 examples myself at the moment. Bubble showing off there beauty as usual.


you got any pics of your 12-12 from seeds plants? got a whole batch of new seeds...........going to breed again with the bubblebomb..........certainly a plant that always comes good..


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

One of them is a few pages back, the Bolo Kush.....


del66666 said:


> you got any pics of your 12-12 from seeds plants? got a whole batch of new seeds...........going to breed again with the bubblebomb..........certainly a plant that always comes good..


here's a pic of one of the Bolos from about 10 days ago. And yeh, I managed to nute burn all my plants this round, not sure what it was....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

still makes me think off that eff off huge chinese fella from enter the dragon. 

[video=youtube_share;WFEFkpqrEjE]http://youtu.be/WFEFkpqrEjE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

Boy, *a humiliating kick in the crotch* sure can... 
*... sting*, yes?

Someone should call... 
_*... the*_ _*police*_ and report the assault!

I'll shut up now.


[video=youtube_share;UbQd3jxth5k]http://youtu.be/UbQd3jxth5k[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, and D:

I think this is who you referred to when I made my "furry muff" remark yesterday:
_"Blake" from the show "Workaholics"_


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

Nah, it's some DOG thing, people see him as a dog, but his owner speaks to him like a person...they smoke bongs together. ah fuk, I can't remember, lol. I even saw a pic of it on someones avatar.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

Right! I remember now!
Well, I don't remember the specifics of the names, but I remember the avatar now!

See?
Not ALL stoners are in la-la-land! 
Not speaking of myself, mind you.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe that article about vpd came out of a high times, at least I read it out of one. It more or less confirms my idea about humidity and its effects on plants. I have noticed that my arjan's haze did the roll leaf into tube thingy trying to conserve moisture by not exposing the leaf to light. Bill, your acapulco gold looks eerily similar to the colombian gold, did you clone her?

Duchie, you won't be disappointed in the colombian, just make sure to take clones and the clones will finish in eight weeks. If you clone from a clone the plant tends to not be as buddy and the 'buds' get to looking very foxtailish but are still dank as hell. They need good light to develop. And it sounds like you do indeed need more humidity. Are you experiencing leaf roll?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

An "oldie", but a goody!

[video=youtube_share;pL99f3aM0yg]http://youtu.be/pL99f3aM0yg[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

Sting's a reet knob. he was in a local boozer up the road, (he's from my home city) rocked up to the bar had a pint of guinness and couldn't pay, said he didn't carry cash!? his lacky had to stump up for it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

Who goes to a bar without at least a fiver?
Yeah, I realize it's not smart to be known as someone who carries lots of cash, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

geordies are a cheeky bunch but expecting freebies aint cricket.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

One of the other few bands I'd pay to see in concert...

[video=youtube_share;cFVT__zEMS4]http://youtu.be/cFVT__zEMS4[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Nah, it's some DOG thing, people see him as a dog, but his owner speaks to him like a person...they smoke bongs together. ah fuk, I can't remember, lol. I even saw a pic of it on someones avatar.


its Wifred


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2012)

Wilfred!

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilfred_(TV_series)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1703925/
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

ever watched the australian version? same story but without elijah wood. it's weird after watching the US one. confused me to hell. stoned and being like, have i seen this before? yes and no.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

DST said:


> One of them is a few pages back, the Bolo Kush.....
> 
> here's a pic of one of the Bolos from about 10 days ago. And yeh, I managed to nute burn all my plants this round, not sure what it was....


bit of nute burn aint guna hurt.....very nice job mate....


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

Cheers Del. And the pot I used was recycled from the last grow without changing the medium, (one of my new things) so the nute burn came when I actually fed it once, other than that it's been on water.

EDIT: Wilfred, thats it guys, thanks! I have a goonie just like his outfit, zonder floppy ears and hood.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Finally someone to keep me company, lol.


 I tried staying up with you bill but my eyes started doing it's whacky shit on me, telling me a migraine's coming on, so off to bed I went.



wormdrive66 said:


> Very nice BC99 I have a soft spot for pure sativa also. I bet if you threw that in the yard ran it over with the truck a few times let the sun bleach out the color then stuff it into a trash compactor it would taste just like the shit from the 70's.





billcollector99 said:


> My buddy says it reminds him of the holy smoke they use for incense at a catholic church


 Somewhere around the time I started this journey, almost two years ago, I stated that one of the main reasons I started growing is to find that elusive Sativa of old, with it's unique smell and high. I remember going to concerts in the late 70's through the 80's when the stadium would be full of that smell, and strangers/brothers would be passing the doobies around. "Oooh that smell. Can't you smell that smell? Oooh that smell. The smell of (it) surrounds youuuuuuuuu! 



Heads Up said:


> I believe that article about vpd came out of a high times, at least I read it out of one. It more or less confirms my idea about humidity and its effects on plants. I have noticed that my arjan's haze did the roll leaf into tube thingy trying to conserve moisture by not exposing the leaf to light. Bill, your acapulco gold looks eerily similar to the colombian gold, did you clone her?
> 
> Duchie, you won't be disappointed in the colombian, just make sure to take clones and the clones will finish in eight weeks. If you clone from a clone the plant tends to not be as buddy and the 'buds' get to looking very foxtailish but are still dank as hell. They need good light to develop. And it sounds like you do indeed need more humidity. Are you experiencing leaf roll?


They've been shriveled up little things from the start. They're just starting to stretch out and take some shape but not much. Here's a pic I post earlier of my Jack Hammer. I was giving it all some thought last night and wondered if I should co-ordinate my Sativa and Indica grows with the seasons. Sat's in the spring through summer and Indy's in the end of summer through the winter.
































So, will the Colombian Gold be my Holy Grail? We shall see.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still makes me think off that eff off huge chinese fella from enter the dragon.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;WFEFkpqrEjE]http://youtu.be/WFEFkpqrEjE[/video]


lol I watched bloodsport the other night, that guy is in several movies.
[video=youtube;k0YDuSLXcX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0YDuSLXcX8[/video]



DST said:


> Cheers Del. And the pot I used was recycled from the last grow without changing the medium, (one of my new things) so the nute burn came when I actually fed it once, other than that it's been on water.
> 
> EDIT: Wilfred, thats it guys, thanks! I have a goonie just like his outfit, zonder floppy ears and hood.


just water eh! nice... your compost seems to be doing its thing  very nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

So I finally read that big humidity post and now I'm all confused. Well not really confused as much as questioning what is going on in my room. As I said before my humidity isn't even on that chart in the article. I'm guessing my minimum VPD is 20. Shouldn't my leaves be crackling apart with this? Am I giving up most of my yield by running such low humidity? I'm lost now. Not sure how I can get more humidity in my closet, but I guess I'll try. Sheesh.

Next you are going to tell me checking my pH would be a good idea.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So I finally read that big humidity post and now I'm all confused. Well not really confused as much as questioning what is going on in my room. As I said before my humidity isn't even on that chart in the article. I'm guessing my minimum VPD is 20. Shouldn't my leaves be crackling apart with this? Am I giving up most of my yield by running such low humidity? I'm lost now. Not sure how I can get more humidity in my closet, but I guess I'll try. Sheesh.
> 
> Next you are going to tell me checking my pH would be a good idea.


Try growing peppers or something in with your girls i did last time around and my RH was a lot higher, in the last few weeks i had to put a dehumidifier in there and still suffered with botrytis


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice one bro. I can totally do that. Love it. Thanks!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 19, 2012)

South America and Spain are the only two places I have seen with wild seed stock. =-(


----------



## geekmike (Jan 19, 2012)

A little Pr0n for my 600 friends. I have a ton more in my grow thread. Check it out!

NL x Blueberry






Mendo Purp


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Try growing peppers or something in with your girls i did last time around and my RH was a lot higher, in the last few weeks i had to put a dehumidifier in there and still suffered with botrytis


I like this idea... like what kind of peppers?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got a call from my sister. Not sure why I'm posting on RUI, but need to tell something/someone. My sister went in for an MRI because of increased seizures (She's always been epileptic), and a "Growth" was found embedded in her anterior lobe on the right side. The doctor says come back in 6 months for a re-scan. Hopefully it's not growing.

FUCK! I have no Ginger Ale, no medicine, and I'm alone. (NO, I'm not a fucking idiot. I will NOT hang myself)

My perception has shifted due to emotional reactions caused by chemical reactions in my brain. It helps to type that. Such is life, but I hope I don't lose my Sister this early in life.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 19, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> I like this idea... like what kind of peppers?


Cayenne Peppers repel bugs, for what it's worth.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope you don't lose her either. It ain't much, but you got us to spout at. Sometimes we even say something that helps. You may be alone in your place, but you aren't alone in the broader sense.

Fucking sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 19, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> I like this idea... like what kind of peppers?


I had 6 different peppers growing, jalapeños, red cherry, banana peppers purple beauty and 2 others they turned out quite tasty too


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Nah, it's some DOG thing, people see him as a dog, but his owner speaks to him like a person...they smoke bongs together. ah fuk, I can't remember, lol. I even saw a pic of it on someones avatar.


Wilfred...funny show


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think someone posted this pic a few months ago. Funny show. I dont watch tv much and forgot about it. Either that or it isnt on any more


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

A cake job just opened up, please pray for me that I get it


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Try growing peppers or something in with your girls i did last time around and my RH was a lot higher, in the last few weeks i had to put a dehumidifier in there and still suffered with botrytis





billcollector99 said:


> A cake job just opened up, please pray for me that I get it


Good luck 99


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> A cake job just opened up, please pray for me that I get it


Chocolate Cake? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Chocolate Cake? lol


Cake as in Piece o cake.

Not a high paying job, like $9 to start, but IMO it has extremely high potential, and it will be STRESS FREE, which i need more than anything!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Future Heart Breaker


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2012)

good luck BC


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Just got a call from my sister. Not sure why I'm posting on RUI, but need to tell something/someone. My sister went in for an MRI because of increased seizures (She's always been epileptic), and a "Growth" was found embedded in her anterior lobe on the right side. The doctor says come back in 6 months for a re-scan. Hopefully it's not growing.
> 
> FUCK! I have no Ginger Ale, no medicine, and I'm alone. (NO, I'm not a fucking idiot. I will NOT hang myself)
> 
> My perception has shifted due to emotional reactions caused by chemical reactions in my brain. It helps to type that. Such is life, but I hope I don't lose my Sister this early in life.


i can totally understand and relate buddy. totally. we are here for you. i'd bring you some ginger ale and meds if i were anywhere near  those r 2 things this house is never without, mrs has a bad tummy and i need my meds


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> A cake job just opened up, please pray for me that I get it


may you have you cake... and smoke some too...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 2007496
> I think someone posted this pic a few months ago. Funny show. I dont watch tv much and forgot about it. Either that or it isnt on any more


those plants dont look like their doing so great lol


billcollector99 said:


> A cake job just opened up, please pray for me that I get it


 I hope it works out bill. 
I like that, may you have your cake and smoke it too


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2012)

geekmike said:


> A little Pr0n for my 600 friends. I have a ton more in my grow thread. Check it out!
> 
> NL x Blueberry
> 
> ...


yee haw! looks great.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;UqRS828TmBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqRS828TmBA[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

PLP Day 51


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice Bill!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2012)

My single 1000 watt in my veg area isnt enough anymore, nor is my space!! I think I might run 2 400's or a 1000 and a 400 in there as well as some lower lighting cfl's and or flouro T8s or something. My plants grew way more than I expected, plus I just have way too much shit in there!! I want to have every strain that sounds interesting, but now have too many. The sad part is I still want more....lol. What to do??


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been struggling to just keep the plants alive in tent #2 the past week or so and hopefully I've got it licked. Ever since I stuck my 600 in there in place of the T8 and switched to 12/12 I've had problems. There was one plant that started to droop and wilt right away and another soon followed. I tried a couple of things to no avail so left the lights off for a couple of days and they all looked happy. I trimmed some stuff off that was damaged once they all looked good again, changed the res again, relocated it to outside the tent and started running the light again. Tonight three look great and the worst of them seems to be improving.


I think I was dealing with multiple problems which is why it was hard to nail down. I know the PH went pretty low so that probably contributed as well as the water getting too warm and the air temps getting into the 80s. I got an air thermometer/hygrometer that has memory and a water thermometer with memory. Last night the water never got over 66f and the air never got over 78f now that the res is outside the tent and I opened the walls separating the two tents for more volume. Hopefully she keeps improving over the next few days because I'd hate to lose a plant this size. She was a biggin' and still is a pretty good size BBK plant.


Good luck on the job Bill, I'll cross my fingers for you.

I doubt you have anything to worry about Jig, based on the quality of the DOG you brought over and knowing how much you yielded. 

I'm sending good vibes your way afraw in hopes that things turn out for the best with your sister. Family is numero uno on the priority lost for me and I've lost some of mine. I wish her luck and hope it all works out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My single 1000 watt in my veg area isnt enough anymore, nor is my space!! I think I might run 2 400's or a 1000 and a 400 in there as well as some lower lighting cfl's and or flouro T8s or something. My plants grew way more than I expected, plus I just have way too much shit in there!! I want to have every strain that sounds interesting, but now have too many. The sad part is I still want more....lol. What to do??


I say you go ahead and expand! lol,, more more!


Dezracer said:


> I've been struggling to just keep the plants alive in tent #2 the past week or so and hopefully I've got it licked. Ever since I stuck my 600 in there in place of the T8 and switched to 12/12 I've had problems. There was one plant that started to droop and wilt right away and another soon followed. I tried a couple of things to no avail so left the lights off for a couple of days and they all looked happy. I trimmed some stuff off that was damaged once they all looked good again, changed the res again, relocated it to outside the tent and started running the light again. Tonight three look great and the worst of them seems to be improving.
> 
> 
> I think I was dealing with multiple problems which is why it was hard to nail down. I know the PH went pretty low so that probably contributed as well as the water getting too warm and the air temps getting into the 80s. I got an air thermometer/hygrometer that has memory and a water thermometer with memory. Last night the water never got over 66f and the air never got over 78f now that the res is outside the tent and I opened the walls separating the two tents for more volume. Hopefully she keeps improving over the next few days because I'd hate to lose a plant this size. She was a biggin' and still is a pretty good size BBK plant.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the sad plants dez  hopefully the steps you took will improve things a bit. spoiled girls we raise I tell ya!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q6etaa5hovA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6etaa5hovA[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2012)

Where's Stoney?


----------



## geekmike (Jan 19, 2012)

A quick close up of that NLxBB I posted earlier...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I say you go ahead and expand! lol,, more more!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the sad plants dez  hopefully the steps you took will improve things a bit. spoiled girls we raise I tell ya!


I have taken so much room already that my daughter cant get to her pc and we cant use the projector....lol Whole fam is mad at me...lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;Q6etaa5hovA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6etaa5hovA[/video]


Badass tune, I didn't want it to end..... And now I want some blackberry brandy.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone use a xxxl style hood with a 600 watt in it


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Anyone use a xxxl style hood with a 600 watt in it


No, but that might help with my veg area with my 1000 watt


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 19, 2012)

geekmike said:


> A quick close up of that NLxBB I posted earlier...


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 19, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Anyone use a xxxl style hood with a 600 watt in it


method i got one i just put a 1k in couple weeks back. ran a 600 in there before changing whats the question?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 19, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Where's Stoney?


yea, i'm here!!!!

.
.
.
what's up fellas??? I finally woke up and bought a 600!!!! for those that don't know me, I grow perpetual and many strains. Ive been full perpetual since the summer of 2010 and i try to harvest one plant a week. links in my sig if your interested.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 19, 2012)

4tatude said:


> method i got one i just put a 1k in couple weeks back. ran a 600 in there before changing whats the question?


I run a 1000 water in one and can tell the dont penetrate as much as a regular hood IMO and want to switch my thousand for a 600 in it did it work well with a 6


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> No, but that might help with my veg area with my 1000 watt


Yes bass they spread a lot of light compare to a regular hood


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Here's some pics of my Purple Elephant at 5 weeks 2 days flowering. Im hoping she turns purple, i have some cooler temps so we'll see. Has that wonderful grapey smell as the GDP. Can't wait to chop this sexy lady and pack the first bowl!!!*


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2012)

She looks seasonably frosty Swampgrower! What's your nutrient lineup?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 19, 2012)

4tatude said:


> method i got one i just put a 1k in couple weeks back. ran a 600 in there before changing whats the question?


If they do work good want to run 2 6 era in the xxxl hoods I like my 6 I can do just as much with it and easy on the electric bill


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 19, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> She looks seasonably frosty Swampgrower! What's your nutrient lineup?


Hey thanks Shwagbag! I use Advanced Nutrient's. For flowering this lady get's Bloom A&B, Bud Ignitor, Big Bud, Overdrive and Molassess. I also gave her some Verde by Humboldt Nutrients which i use for Nitrogen deficiency's. Im probably gonna give her another round of Verde and Overdrive Saturday before i begin the flush.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 19, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> I run a 1000 water in one and can tell the dont penetrate as much as a regular hood IMO and want to switch my thousand for a 600 in it did it work well with a 6


ive found the xxx to lack in penetration peeriod. it gives great serface coverage but lacks down direction. my radiant 6 hoods are killer for deep light pen but have a small blind spot on the socket end of reflector. depending on grow style will dictate hood i guess. both have their place... also the xxx dont seal worth a shit lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2012)

I added 1 more 600, Can I still stop by over here ? 



Waterd our indoor tonight. 

















































Thanks Guy's . ​


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2012)

dang TWS  gorgeous absolutely gorgeous
got my boulder today. i thought it was bee lasso but its bee line. its not bad, a little heavy but nice taste. have another one coming, i think ital, was a deal so i took it. i will buy try bee lasso next.
i am sitting waiting patiently for my 6hunderd. been almost a week now, maybe it will be here tomorrow.
still no action on the master kush  however the mrs cracked and planted her first seed, a kc haze


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 20, 2012)

mysunnyboy, I have used bee line, ital, and hempwix. I liked hempwix the best. no aftertaste and doesn't smolder.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 20, 2012)

SwampGrower69 said:


>


lol. cant stop laughing


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

So twice I've done up these posts trying to cover everyone and everything going on and both times they froze up when I went to post and lost them. Even the auto save didn't work. Anyway, great grows all of you. Bill, I want to wish you well at your interview. If they can know you like we do, they'd hire you on the spot. Great shot of your boy too.

Afrawfraw. I'm sorry to hear of your sister. I have 3 older sisters and I would not want to get that kind of news, ever. I hope it's not too serious and that the treatments and procedures are available to her now to stomp it out. 

geekmike. your NL X BB wouldn't happen to be Dr. Atomic's would it? 

Ok, once more, I got a humidifier. Don't laugh, I bought it for specific reasons. Designed for children the nozzles are smaller and meant for smaller rooms, like flowering tents. Also they are cool mist humidifiers so theres no heating elements. Perfect for any kids room, or flowering tent. It has a ultrasonic fan for quiet operation and the setting dial is a graduated??? rather than 2 or 3 fixed settings for more control. Last, the penguin is the first the company made, Crane 2005, and the only one where the head turns so you can direct the nozzle. Perfect for any childs room, or flowering tent. So you see, I bought it for function and quality and not because I like cute animals, and no I don't favor penguins, particularly. 

http://crane-usa.com/products/adorables/penguin-adorable-humidifier/



Yeah, it worked! Rock On!!. Hey Bekind, nice gear!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot. Stoney. haha. I know you. Don't see you around and all of a sudden someone calls your name and "here I am!", throwing this pr0n around. Someone rub your bottle? 

Better yet


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 20, 2012)

This friend of mine cracks me up. He comes around about once a month moochin weed and telling fairy tales of the Dank he "Had" but never seems to make it to my house. Every time I tell him I am getting clones he says "oh yea pick me up 20 Bro" I picked some up for him a year ago and he disappeared for a few weeks. Now i just tell him oh yea no problem I got you covered. The funny thing is he has no lights or a place to grow for that matter. But his girlfriend is the hottest little hippy chic you ever did see. And about as dumb as a box of ping pong balls. I hope they make it home ok I think the earwax may have rung his bell. Hopefully they just go to Mcdonalds and feast. lol rookies


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2012)

Me like Penguin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

My neighbor is just like that. Thinks he knows everything about weed, among other things. First time I met him it's, oh yeah, anything you need anytime. Was never anything but a hassle and he only come through once for me for a very small amount, and nothing like what I'm growing now. I gave up on him long ago and keep things civil and cordial. I'll be leaving soon enough


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Me like Penguin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 LOL, you just won't click that like button will ya D. You're like a cigarette smoker devoted to quitting.


Would it help if they had a Dog?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2012)

Ph liquids, yeah, it's probably a good idea. Duchie, all I can say is if your colombian turns out like mine did, I think you'll have a keeper. The stuff is so good is doesn't even need a cure you can smoke it as soon as it's dry. I would try to take as many clones as possible to fill your room. The clones from the seed mother turn out well, it's the clones from clones that start to get foxtaily. Another thing, they will stretch for about three weeks after you put them into flower and will easily double if not triple in size.

The hunt for the great sativa, colombian gold is one of them in my opinion and to make it better it's not a fourteen week plant.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 20, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Sup Sixers, I just got home right now from my trip to Florida. I got a new DVD in the mail today.....
> 
> View attachment 2008336View attachment 2008337
> 
> ...


YESS [video=youtube;7UbbFoEAE1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UbbFoEAE1I[/video][video=youtube;aghBrGfF2Bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aghBrGfF2Bw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2012)

I was almost going to succumb duchie, lol. I think I actually LIKE the dog better, hehe. Now if they done them a dehumidifiers then I would really LIKE it! 

God am I hungover......


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 20, 2012)

DST said:


> I was almost going to succumb duchie, lol. I think I actually LIKE the dog better, hehe. Now if they done them a dehumidifiers then I would really LIKE it!
> 
> God am I hungover......


This is good for closets and small rooms...ROFLMAO!

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14185-ideal-air-commercial-portable-ac-37000-btu.aspx


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought my dehumidifier from a place called air and water, it's on the west coast somewhere. They had it on sale and no shipping to the east coast.

Good luck with the job Bill.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> I bought my dehumidifier from a place called air and water, it's on the west coast somewhere. They had it on sale and no shipping to the east coast.
> 
> Good luck with the job Bill.


I bought a Kenmore on sale at Sears....pretty nice machine...I left it outside in my open topped shed all winter so far...I'm gonna bring it in today!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

good god lots o pr0n! ughhhhh, im tired. 

ps, not the greatest idea to show the packaging.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

*

**RIU TIMES
Friday, January 20, 2012




*​Beiber's talent lands him in jail!


​


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

I didnt know that wasnt such a good idea, i deleted the post. Thanks Whod for the heads up....

[video=youtube;Nbc1Fs3Om-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Nbc1Fs3Om-0[/video]


Here are my Skunkijuana Clones that were pollinated with Jack Hammer. They are almost done!!!

View attachment 2008697View attachment 2008700View attachment 2008701View attachment 2008702View attachment 2008704

*Purple Le' Pew*

View attachment 2008705

Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

duchieman said:


> *
> 
> **RIU TIMES
> Friday, January 20, 2012
> ...


Are you our new news man duchie? I hope so! hehe
Id love to have a 600 news bit to read in the morning


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I didnt know that wasnt such a good idea, i deleted the post. Thanks Whod for the heads up....
> 
> [video=youtube;Nbc1Fs3Om-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Nbc1Fs3Om-0[/video]
> 
> ...


I got one of them Sasha's that just got spluffed by this guy


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 20, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. Stoney. haha. I know you. Don't see you around and all of a sudden someone calls your name and "here I am!", throwing this pr0n around. Someone rub your bottle?
> 
> Better yet
> 
> View attachment 2008360


thanks duchieman... now that i have a 600, schwagbag told me to pop on over, so i did!!! it will be tough to get rid of me now!!!!!!! 

somebody say pr0n????


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> thanks duchieman... now that i have a 600, schwagbag told me to pop on over, so i did!!! it will be tough to get rid of me now!!!!!!!
> 
> somebody say pr0n????


lol someone did say pr0n  Looking forword to all the pr0n you got to share! Velcome to das 600


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Are you our new news man duchie? I hope so! hehe
> Id love to have a 600 news bit to read in the morning


 haha. My wife says, "Oh God!, Be careful what you ask for". I guess she knows me a bit. She's only been my sounding board for about 2 decades now. 

Beautiful boys and girls getting together all over the place. Hummanuh, hummanuh!  Little Sasha's getting it on with Jack and the little purple dude. Nice. 

You didn't need no 600 to pop by here stoney but your made it so that's good enough. What are you posting there?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 20, 2012)

4tatude said:


> ive found the xxx to lack in penetration peeriod. it gives great serface coverage but lacks down direction. my radiant 6 hoods are killer for deep light pen but have a small blind spot on the socket end of reflector. depending on grow style will dictate hood i guess. both have their place... also the xxx dont seal worth a shit lol


Well I have a different brand xxxl hood it seals awesome as fuck think I will just ad 2 more 600 s and ditch the 1000


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 20, 2012)

And my plants are so close together and lollipoped so there is nothing below the canopy and I don't think u could penetrate my canopy lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Well I have a different brand xxxl hood it seals awesome as fuck think I will just ad 2 more 600 s and ditch the 1000


If you have a different brand, then its not an XXXL lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

Whodat. Loved the Tom Waits. Great tune last night for when it was dark and quite. Todays a different story. It's Friday!! Make each other happy!


[video=youtube;w8X6mlbq45k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8X6mlbq45k[/video]

[video=youtube;3fa4HUiFJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh man I love the internet and YouTube. 

Here's the easy solution to shutting up all the proponents of SOPA and PIPA. As much as you can, stop supporting them! Stop buying their movies or music. Stop buying their books. Stop buying products with corporate logos on them and when you can't avoid it, block them out some how. So what if it's only a dollar for your favorite song. It still feeds the machine and even more so that they don't have to physically press anything anymore. Keep it to your favorite song on the free broadcasts over the air or on line. Seriously guys. If everybody just said enough! This entertainment/media industry obsessed with intellectual property more than the original artist themselves is just not worth it. Screw them. There was a lot of good talent out there before they started pressing vinyl and making a business out of it and there still is today, and thanks to the internet and independent artist it's even stronger and more present. 

The computers, cameras and recording equipment that we have at home now is only a fraction of the cost of professional studio equipment of a couple of decades ago and in most cases much more superior and powerful and it's starting to show in the emerging independent market of artists who would love nothing more than for you to freely share their art. 

This guy deserves my attention more than any celebrity brought up through this sick industry.

[video=youtube;v9qE-qXI11I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9qE-qXI11I&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;u54fu9MPiL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u54fu9MPiL4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> If you have a different brand, then its not an XXXL lol.


Well it's exact same as the xxxl exact same measurement etc just different hinge system people c my hood in person and think its a xxxl just easy to say xxxl hood and people know what I mean".........the hinge system is sick it has 2 to yo style things on it that holds the glass when u wnt to switch bulbs clean the hood etc will get some pics of it and c if bass will post them


----------



## duchieman (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, I'm on one of my rolls again but I would like to highly recommend, especially if you love classical guitar, that you smoke a bowl of your most soothing smoke and sit down and watch this young boy. His precision and feel is impeccable and the room he played in is perfect for the song and instrument and I wish I could have been there listening to it. 

[video=youtube;kv-cfBhs0nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv-cfBhs0nU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2012)

Freakin' kid is good!

I've been keeping a close eye on the plants for signs of pre-flowers and so far:

*both C4/Casey's are females (and huge & vigorous plants)

...and one of the JDB Romulan's is female!! 
My last attempt with a Romulan turned out male, so I'm very stoked to finally smoke me some Romulan space weed!

Just 9 more plants to sex, but I am flipping it to 12/12 at the end of this photoperiod and pulling out the smaller plants to let them veg a week or so longer before adding them to the flowering box.

Toke long and propogate.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey doob... Zibra said Thanks a bunch for all your help again.

Your sig made me think of this.

You guys are my wolf pack:
[youtube]YgTssbfJu3Y[/youtube]

Got 8 out of 10 clones spitting roots out the bottom of the net pots. Fucking Banana clone and one BBK clone are LAGGING. It's not the humidity though. I got 58% RH at a temp of 62 f. All up in the Green Zone, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, jig!
I hope he's having fun, and I hope his finger tips are holding up!
I've got a few years of 6-string playing under my belt (you might not know it if I play one), but mostly used it to learn better right hand finger picking techniques and to help figure out chords on the bass a little easier.
Even with my leathery bass-players finger tips that can handle about 8 hours of playing a day, those tiny strings on a regular guitar end up feeling like razor blades on my fingertips after a few hours of playing!
Like flippin' sonic light sabers slicing through melted butter.
So I don't know how you guys do it day in & day out!

Now, time to spark up a bowl and howl at the moon!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 20, 2012)

Look at this Monster Tent 20x10x7 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/2808624878.html


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 20, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Even with my leathery bass-players finger tips that can handle about 8 hours of playing a day, those tiny strings on a regular guitar end up feeling like razor blades on my fingertips after a few hours of playing!
> Like flippin' sonic light sabers slicing through melted butter.
> So I don't know how you guys do it day in & day out!
> 
> Now, time to spark up a bowl and howl at the moon!


Don't press so hard. It's just a tiny string.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> This friend of mine cracks me up. He comes around about once a month moochin weed and telling fairy tales of the Dank he "Had" but never seems to make it to my house. Every time I tell him I am getting clones he says "oh yea pick me up 20 Bro" I picked some up for him a year ago and he disappeared for a few weeks. Now i just tell him oh yea no problem I got you covered. The funny thing is he has no lights or a place to grow for that matter. But his girlfriend is the hottest little hippy chic you ever did see. And about as dumb as a box of ping pong balls. I hope they make it home ok I think the earwax may have rung his bell. Hopefully they just go to Mcdonalds and feast. lol rookies


Pretty funny....

I just had a neighbor come over that typically gets about 1oz a month from me. He asked me if I'd take a look at something so I went to his place and his son was there with a plant, LOL. They were asking my opinion it's health and wanted to know what to do with it since it has been growing outside up to now but he can't have it at his place anymore. They don't have any indoor equipment so it will die unless I agree to put it in with my plants so I told I'd think about taking it off their hands but if I do they'll have to trim it up and give me either some $ to cover costs of caring for it or some of the bud.

I really didn't like the fact that his son now knows I grow though, makes me uneasy.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothin like a monster tent lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

A 10x20 would be pretty dope


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey fellaz i was curious what u all had on an actual powdery mildew cure not a remedy but an actual cure. Ive inherited some cuts and was told straight up that they had pm so ive had them in quarantine till i figure what im going to do. I know if i can cure it good possibility it wont come back as its not an issue in my parts so figured id ask here if i cant cure it ima have to cull the plants im just not ready to do that yet but at the same time aint ready to take the risk of infecting my grow either so i may not have a choice..
Well any input would be apprechiated thanks fellas


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't press hard with a regular guitar 
I only every press down hard enough not to have buzzy strings, but the feeling of being cut always happens after a few hours of playing a 6-string.

Not on the wound strings, just the single wire strings.
No biggie. 
My fingers don't move fast enough to be a good guitar player anyways, and only just fast enough to be mediocre on the bass, but it keeps me sane, and keeps my hands limber & strong.


Pic update #420:
51 days since seeds were poked into the dirt for the plants in the back row, and 37 days since seeds were sown for the smaller plants in the front row.
12 plants in total, and all plants are now in final pots (3-gallon) and getting close to switching to 12/12.

[email protected] Dog
[email protected] JDB Romulan
[email protected] Herijuana
[email protected] C4/Casey
[email protected] White Widow
[email protected] Red Dragon


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Pretty funny....
> 
> I just had a neighbor come over that typically gets about 1oz a month from me. He asked me if I'd take a look at something so I went to his place and his son was there with a plant, LOL. They were asking my opinion it's health and wanted to know what to do with it since it has been growing outside up to now but he can't have it at his place anymore. They don't have any indoor equipment so it will die unless I agree to put it in with my plants so I told I'd think about taking it off their hands but if I do they'll have to trim it up and give me either some $ to cover costs of caring for it or some of the bud.
> 
> I really didn't like the fact that his son now knows I grow though, makes me uneasy.


Kids can be sketchy sometimes. Maybe let it slip that you have a live camera and alarm just to keep him from getting frisky. My neighbor suggested she would give me 50 bux and I could just grow the plants for her and then she will have free weed. I just laughed at her.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

I would've laughed too. His kid is probably early 20s I'd guess and looks sketchy to me. His dad is coming over later and I plan on telling him something but not sure what yet. I just don't want to ever come home and my shit is gone or something. I'd be pretty tempted to force the old man into a car and make him drive me to wherever he thinks his son is so I can fuck him up a bit. I'd rather not go to jail though and miss out on time with my kids so I need to tell him something that will give him the idea that I won't be fucking around if anything ever happens without pissing him off. He's a really nice older dude and we like to kick it in each other's garages, drink, smoke and play darts.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Pretty funny....
> 
> I just had a neighbor come over that typically gets about 1oz a month from me. He asked me if I'd take a look at something so I went to his place and his son was there with a plant, LOL. They were asking my opinion it's health and wanted to know what to do with it since it has been growing outside up to now but he can't have it at his place anymore. They don't have any indoor equipment so it will die unless I agree to put it in with my plants so I told I'd think about taking it off their hands but if I do they'll have to trim it up and give me either some $ to cover costs of caring for it or some of the bud.
> 
> I really didn't like the fact that his son now knows I grow though, makes me uneasy.


I learned my lesson of bringing outdoor in with my indoor...the bugs I got.....!


wormdrive66 said:


> Kids can be sketchy sometimes. Maybe let it slip that you have a live camera and alarm just to keep him from getting frisky. My neighbor suggested she would give me 50 bux and I could just grow the plants for her and then she will have free weed. I just laughed at her.


Anyone who knows about my setup is also shown my 4 cameras....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I would've laughed too. His kid is probably early 20s I'd guess and looks sketchy to me. His dad is coming over later and I plan on telling him something but not sure what yet. I just don't want to ever come home and my shit is gone or something. I'd be pretty tempted to force the old man into a car and make him drive me to wherever he thinks his son is so I can fuck him up a bit. I'd rather not go to jail though and miss out on time with my kids so I need to tell him something that will give him the idea that I won't be fucking around if anything ever happens without pissing him off. He's a really nice older dude and we like to kick it in each other's garages, drink, smoke and play darts.


Dont act like his son would do it, but maybe tell him that you hope his son doesnt tell any of his friends, and then say what you would do to the kids friend if something were to come up missing....?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I would've laughed too. His kid is probably early 20s I'd guess and looks sketchy to me. His dad is coming over later and I plan on telling him something but not sure what yet. I just don't want to ever come home and my shit is gone or something. I'd be pretty tempted to force the old man into a car and make him drive me to wherever he thinks his son is so I can fuck him up a bit. I'd rather not go to jail though and miss out on time with my kids so I need to tell him something that will give him the idea that I won't be fucking around if anything ever happens without pissing him off. He's a really nice older dude and we like to kick it in each other's garages, drink, smoke and play darts.


Explain how you enjoy his company, and your grow is important and is under video survailance and if there is ever a problem then you won't hesitate to press charges.

I acquired spidermites by bring in someone else's strain without isolating and spraying first. That could always be a reason not to bring in someone else's plant.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys, it is always appreciated. I was planning on spraying it down with azamax a couple of times before it went in my tent, if I agree to take it. Probably put it under the LED lights in the attic or something for the first week just to be sure?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it worth taking the strain?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys, it is always appreciated. I was planning on spraying it down with azamax a couple of times before it went in my tent, if I agree to take it. Probably put it under the LED lights in the attic or something for the first week just to be sure?


So long as it doesnt affect your grow. Doing favors is nice unless it bites you in the ass.

Dont get me wrong, I am not a snob, just been a nice guy too much and been taken advantage of a bunch.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey fellaz i was curious what u all had on an actual powdery mildew cure not a remedy but an actual cure. Ive inherited some cuts and was told straight up that they had pm so ive had them in quarantine till i figure what im going to do. I know if i can cure it good possibility it wont come back as its not an issue in my parts so figured id ask here if i cant cure it ima have to cull the plants im just not ready to do that yet but at the same time aint ready to take the risk of infecting my grow either so i may not have a choice..
> Well any input would be apprechiated thanks fellas


I think a H2o2 dunk might work but ask BC99, i think he just did a h2o2 dunk with some plants.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Is it worth taking the strain?


I have no interest in the strain. It would be a favor to him and his son and that's about it. It supposedly is Hindu Kush and it's pretty scraggly lookin with tiny buds and what not but some pistils are already turning so I'm thinking it's farther along than they think. May not be much coming off her.



bassman999 said:


> So long as it doesnt affect your grow. Doing favors is nice unless it bites you in the ass.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I am not a snob, just been a nice guy too much and been taken advantage of a bunch.


I seem to have been taken advantage of a lot too so I try to be more selective these days on who I help and with what. My wife used to tell me I offered my help to people way to often so I don't offer nearly as much I used to.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone use a 1000w to 2-600w splitter? It's made by sunpulse and on the packaging it says it will only work with sunpulse bulbs (of course, lol). I just bought one and the dude at the hydro store told me to use MH bulbs with it becuase they will fire up. But then I looked at the packaging and it clearly states it's for HPS ballasts (S52). Maybe I'm missing something here... anyone have any ideas? We'll find out what works sooner or later.

Went to the doc's as well to get my med card. Paid a little extra to get a growers license. This one says: ...written permission by the physician to cultivate and possess marijuana (not to exceed 99 plants and 6 pounds of dried flowers) for personal use and for the use of a patient under his/her care... Now I'm going to have to build a bigger room to make use of this license. Always helps to throw some money in the pot, makes something to play for.

I want one of those tents. Don't have anywhere to put it, but fuck it... i'll build something, lol.

Jeez dez... it's always quickly to beating the shit out of someone. I'd just slip the bit bout the cameras, and maybe a story or two about you taking some people down in the past. Tell em you spent a lot of time in jail. If you make yourself look like a badass, you won't actually have to be one.

Still, that's not cool that some kid knows what's up.

@DL. I don't think there is a cure for PM. It's like AIDS, lol. You can keep it in check, but it's always going to be in the plant. At least that's what I understand, haven't done any biological studies on it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't take the plant. I'd just tell him to kill it. You can tell him to order some seeds and have you grow one out for him in return for a little money/ smoke. But I don't see what good there is in taking his little plant, giving up space in your grow, risking pests and disease, all so your bro can get an ounce of possibly crappy bud? I would do him a favor for sure... just not that favor.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

C'mon Jig, I thought you knew me better than that. I said I'd be tempted to do that but most likely wouldn't go through with it. Maybe 10 years ago but not now that I'm married with kids that I love hanging with. 

Wife and kids has been very good for me and my short fuse, lol.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

Serenade and real good environment control will cure PM! But you have to isolate the plants with PM! A plant can be infected with PM for up to a week before showing any signs! Wash your tent,grow room or what ever with bleach and water 5% bleach to 95% water.
Also you can wash your plants with water and anti-bacterial dish soap.

I never done a h2o2 dunk before but thats why I was saying to ask BC he has done it.

@Dez, I could have the worse day ever but when I see my kids it all goes away!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm really thinking that IF I take it, I'll stick in the attic with the LED lights. Still undecided though on whether or not I'll even let it in my house.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

I hear ya BKB, I'm the same way. Seeing the kiddos is the best part of my day, every day.

Jig has met my kids so he knows how crazy they are and I wouldn't have them be any other way. They keep everyone entertained all the time and don't stop until they're in bed and then they crash hard. Freaking awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

That's what's so funny dez. You seem like the most laid back, chill guy I know. I seriously can't even imagine you mad.

EDIT: And yeah, your kids are great. Non stop excitement for sure. And they get along so well too. Good work.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 20, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I'm really thinking that IF I take it, I'll stick in the attic with the LED lights. Still undecided though on whether or not I'll even let it in my house.


Dez... it's outdoor bro... leave it outdoors. explain that you are taking too big a risk to take it indoors... think of all the pests and disease you may bring in with it. it looks bad anyways... don't do it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Dez... it's outdoor bro... leave it outdoors. explain that you are taking too big a risk to take it indoors... think of all the pests and disease you may bring in with it. it looks bad anyways... don't do it.



Yeah I think you're post was the nail in the coffin for their plant, LOL. I read it and he came to the door shortly after so I told him I just didn't see the plant being worth the risk to my garden. I also asked him to please hammer into his kid that he is to tell nobody about me or there's a chance I could be taken from my children and that wouldn't be fair to them. He assured me that it will not leave his house so hopefully his son respects his father enough to listen to him.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

So about the splitter. I think I made a bad purchase. I'm pretty bummed. Guess I'll find out if I can return it and see if I can untrade away my 1000w bulb, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's what's so funny dez. You seem like the most laid back, chill guy I know. I seriously can't even imagine you mad.
> 
> EDIT: And yeah, your kids are great. Non stop excitement for sure. And they get along so well too. Good work.


I still get pretty pissed sometimes but my loverly wife has a knack for calming me down and since I don't hold a grudge, that's all I need. 

Thanks for the nice words bro, you are the most laid back I know, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

Did it not work with two HPS bulbs?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 20, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You didn't need no 600 to pop by here stoney but your made it so that's good enough. What are you posting there?


I've lurked for quite a bit and drooled!!!! up till this point in time i've grown all LED. still use em... always will. it was just HIGH time i got an HPS... so why not a 600!!! my ultimate plan is to run the 600 vertical and the leds on top!! but that's for another day and time. till then i'm gonna rock this brand new HPS bulb for all she's worth!!!!!!

that bud was an Ice x Caseyband.(the caseyband that came from a bud that DST grew. not sure how, or when, but it's the story i was told.) the rest of her was grown by HC. then i got the pleasure and honor of growing the mix of all that!!!!!! 
.
.
.
Whodat....whodat!! thanks for the love man!!! 

you to shwagbag... thanks for the welcome rep!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

supposedly "2 teaspoons of baking soda and 4 drops of dish detergent in a quart of water works quite well." on the pm issue. I probably wouldnt take it in.

jig, the splitter doesn't work? Did the guy at the hydro store even look at it? lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

rock on stony, vert 600 + leds sounds bad ass. Mmmmmmm pop some uvb led bulbs in, the possibilities


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like I am trading some teens (4 blue dream and 3 gods gift) for a 1000 watt setup. I might end up with that in my flower tent as it is a packed house in there and Ill need the extra lumens. I might use the 600 hps and a 400 mh in my veg area instead of the 1000 in there now


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ImZTwYwCug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

the three headed green monster! she's a lookin good ... 

non stop with the pr0n around here! I wouldnt want it any other way


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> the three headed green monster! she's a lookin good ...
> 
> non stop with the pr0n around here! I wouldnt want it any other way


Thats what happen when you tie a girl down against her will. Turns into a 3 headed bitch who wants to KICK YOUR ASS


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats what happen when you tie a girl down against her will. Turns into a 3 headed bitch who wants to KICK YOUR ASS


I usually just whisper "dont worry, youll bounce back and be twice as strong"  Id let her kick my ass lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think she'd take you. 1/2 a joint will have you crying no mas


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Stoked, taking the little man to Monster Jam tomorrow!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think she'd take you. 1/2 a joint will have you crying no mas


un poco mas, por favor 


billcollector99 said:


> Stoked, taking the little man to Monster Jam tomorrow!!


ah I whent to a few of those as a kid, I was stoked! got to see all the big names lol. The superdome was entirely too loud though lol

Alrighty, Im out folks. See you bunch tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome again stoneyluv

Nice score Bassman. Solve two problems at once. Clear a little space out the grow room, and add more light. Awesome.



Dezracer said:


> Did it not work with two HPS bulbs?





whodatnation said:


> jig, the splitter doesn't work? Did the guy at the hydro store even look at it? lol


It's not the hydro guy... it's me. I should have read about the thing more before I spent money on it. I haven't tried it. There are a few reasons. First I don't have two hoods... only sockets with wires, so I would have to cut the splitter to expose wires to hook it up... And then I couldn't return or resell it. I have 2 - 600w hps bulbs... but I don't want to blow them out by trying this thing. Apparently you need pulse start bulbs ??? I think there are a couple reasons I'm forgetting. Plus there is this bit I read on good old RIU:



IAm5toned said:


> sorry guys, im with wolverine on this one...
> 
> ...the math does not support the manufacturers claims.
> 
> ...


I went to a Monster Jam at Jack Murphy back in the day. Lol... I think... maybe it was motocross. One or the other, hehe. Have fun bro. Should be a blast.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

Friday night pr*O*n....Once these ladies are done I am shutting down till the end of summer. Upgrade time!!!

View attachment 2009748

Peace

BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

For real? That's a long time. You know I got your back if you ever need anything.

Plants looking nice, colors are crazy.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

*Whodat vs Cougar......*



Jig, I am moving into a larger apartment (3 bedroom)....Im going from tent to room!!! Thanks for having my back bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got an xtrasun switchable ballast and hood with bulb (2 cycles on bulb) for 10 clones (7 are teens) and some humus

Nite 6 dubble!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I got an xtrasun switchable ballast and hood with bulb (2 cycles on bulb) for 10 clones (7 are teens) and some humus


Sweet!!!!!!! Nice come up bro !!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2012)

hey stoney thanks for the hemp wick tip. i will buying that next, i'm not really pleased with the bee line 

ummm guess what i got in the mail today my friends


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

WOO HOO sunnyboy. I hope you have good sun glasses. It's really really bright.



bassman999 said:


> I got an xtrasun switchable ballast and hood with bulb (2 cycles on bulb) for 10 clones (7 are teens) and some humus
> 
> Nite 6 dubble!!


What??? You gave him humus? lol



EDIT: Just in case anyones wondering I'm posting a lot because the wife is gone for the weekend on business. And I'm not smoking again, so I got a lot of time on my hands, hehe.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2012)

brother jig i knew you were there 
thanks for the whoooo hoooo sir, i was working online today and took a walk up to the far gate and ta daaa there it sat, the ups sucks around here, they just throw the shit out of the door and run LOL glad i took a walk or God knows what could have happened to our baby. skunk ape might be growing some dank out there and might need my light


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2012)

hey sunny, interested in yer opinion on the beelasso, I thought it was nice....??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Saturday to all!

Just some stoned Super Macro pics.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice Micros Just got done smoking a bowl of Bubba Kush  Cant wait to flower out this Bubba x Corleone Cross SHITS GONNA BE CRAZY lol im ridiculously high


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's Quzar my first strain to finish under the 600  She was in a 5 gal bucket scrogged, vegged with a 250 MH. Very nice smoke already just with a nice slow dry!


Here's Blackberry @ 6 weeks


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks real nice smelly (i always feel funny calling you that... I don't think you are smelly, lol). Is that light bleaching in two little spots? Just wondering, not trying to tell you what you're doing wrong or something. I think I remember someone having a half albino bud. Strait up half the thing was stark white. If my memory serves at least (which is a long shot).

Nice pics doob. Really cool.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 21, 2012)

Enjoy your weekend 600! My work appointments cancelled today and I'm going to do some snowmobiling in the fresh stuff! DST - smoke some erl and everyone else get it done too! lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2012)

Have fun in the snow shwag. We're supposed to get a little tomorrow. Nothing you could snowmobile on though.

Update, only 1 clone doesn't have roots coming out the netpots.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 21, 2012)

YAAAWWWWWN. Hey. Morning. (Smacks lips) *Scratch Scratch*

[youtube]3lNNH5uIuIA[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Have fun in the snow shwag. We're supposed to get a little tomorrow. Nothing you could snowmobile on though.
> 
> Update, only 1 clone doesn't have roots coming out the netpots.


(Crouches over clone and cups leaves toward mouth) "Don't you die on me!" (Beats medium gently) 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0..."Don't go towards the light!" (Breath,Breath) 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2012)

good morning/afternoon/day, its a beautiful day in the neighborhood 
hey DST i sure will let you know what i think of the Bee Lasso. i thought thats what i bought but it was Bee Line, go figure, silly stoner


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good morning sixers, given a couple qrazy trains the chop today. day 54 all cloudy trichs. will post some pics later. stay high


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Low light green house Cougar Kush
1.5 gallon plastic pot, coco medium, X-Nutrients.

I got a little over 2 oz dry off this little girl. Not bad for free light  She is super frosty, reeks to high heaven, and her smoke will EFF you up!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 21, 2012)

Well all my tga the flav seeds came out male sucks......club told me there were feminized Owell if I can get a little area set up might do some breeding thinking breed it with the master og or bubba kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;P6ZBhgNT-uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ZBhgNT-uI[/video]"Smoke good cause i deserve it, Sour D got me swervin"


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Well all my tga the flav seeds came out male sucks......club told me there were feminized Owell if I can get a little area set up might do some breeding thinking breed it with the master og or bubba kush


That sucks but you should get some nice males out of it.

Morning /afternoon 6ers . 

That pic of godzilla cracked me up bkb.

Well Im off to the nursery


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 21, 2012)

It was the best pic I could find in relations to you smoking the 3 headed monster Cougar Plant...I was laughing too when I found it! Whod you pulling for my Giants this weekend?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on BC! I was planning to take my son to Monster Jam next weekend in Anaheim.
I was originally thinking of taking down to SD for the show today with some other guys but decided he'll be better off with a shorter drive. I don't want him to be tired and dragging ass at the show.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!! Nice come up bro !!


Thanx, he cant use the 1000 as his apt is small and they look around at times, so his grow is small now.


jigfresh said:


> WOO HOO sunnyboy. I hope you have good sun glasses. It's really really bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He is all about the orgaincs....lol I have a 1/2 yard of humus so I have plenty to share.


Hotsause said:


> Nice Micros Just got done smoking a bowl of Bubba Kush  Cant wait to flower out this Bubba x Corleone Cross SHITS GONNA BE CRAZY lol im ridiculously high


I smoked some Bubba last night that I had curing for 6 months...was really nice!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cotton Candy all chopped, trimmed and hanging. 12/12 from seed under the ever faithful 600 Dual spec 

View attachment 2010810View attachment 2010811View attachment 2010812View attachment 2010813View attachment 2010814View attachment 2010815View attachment 2010819View attachment 2010821View attachment 2010825


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2012)

i wanna hang that light NOW hehe but alas i am at work for a few more hours, even tho i am staring at my girls while i work i can't get over to love on them buuuuuuuut i am smelling and smoking them 
thank you for calling ______ technical support, my name is sunny, HOW may i assist you tonight LOL i know you can hear how stoned i am when i answer the phone LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2012)

someone help make my self portrait bigger would ya? if i hear they have water damage one more time today i am gonna scream!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## duchieman (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. Lot's of great pron going on guys. I'd surely miss someone if I tried to mention even that last two pages. Great job all. Bekind, congrats on the new pad coming up. Will it be a deeluxe apartment in the sky? Oh boooo!, I know, bad one. lol 

So a bit of this and that.....

 
....along with some of this...... [video=youtube;b-bC86V7zQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-bC86V7zQk[/video] ...makes for a Rockin Saturday Night!!!!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Looks real nice smelly (i always feel funny calling you that... I don't think you are smelly, lol). Is that light bleaching in two little spots? Just wondering, not trying to tell you what you're doing wrong or something. I think I remember someone having a half albino bud. Strait up half the thing was stark white. If my memory serves at least (which is a long shot).
> 
> Nice pics doob. Really cool.


thanks Jig lmao, your right I'm not smelly I hope lol.. My treez sure are though! I actually just had to move the filter inside the room to pull through it and it seems to be working better now lol... 

Your are right on about the bleaching! This was my first run with the 6 and those buds where 6-8" from the glass, I was restricted on height because my veg cab at the top of the 2x3 closet that this is crammed into lol. I've just moved everything around 12-16" away because my blackberry's where getting some burning aswell and the Quzar finally came down. I will try to to keep a little more room in between this round to minimize belaching but thats the worst bud out of the batch so it still impressed me for sure! All the fan leaves are yellow though and I usually try to keep them green throughout.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 21, 2012)

Whats up fellas?? So pic 1 is my Kryponite Kush & pic 2 is my Platinum Bubba Kush. Just got my new hood a 6" radiant hydrofarm hood very nice light spread bout to start flowering in about 2 more weeks can't wait. Even got my new flowering bulb. Well enjoy your evening check out my grow sometime. Thanks. Stay Lit!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up fellas?? So pic 1 is my Kryponite Kush & pic 2 is my Platinum Bubba Kush. Just got my new hood a 6" radiant hydrofarm hood very nice light spread bout to start flowering in about 2 more weeks can't wait. Even got my new flowering bulb. Well enjoy your evening check out my grow sometime. Thanks. Stay Lit!!
> 
> View attachment 2011568View attachment 2011569


I would go see your thread, but I have Jealousy issues, and dont like having 14ft trees rubbed in my face... Well I do but they should be "my" 14 ft trees, Lol.

Those are some nice fans there, I really like their shape and formation!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I would go see your thread, but I have Jealousy issues, and dont like having 14ft trees rubbed in my face... Well I do but they should be "my" 14 ft trees, Lol.
> 
> Those are some nice fans there, I really like their shape and formation!!


HaHa funny bro thanks for the reply be nice having some 14ft trees.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> HaHa funny bro thanks for the reply be nice having some 14ft trees.


I was just referring to your outdoor monsters


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2012)

Clipping up some dried buds and thought you might like to see my QWERTYUIOP[ ]\ kola from one of the C4/Casey's that came out of my last grow


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2012)

QWERTYUIOP[](enter)_Delete Cola's- FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

Good morning to you, D 

That C4/Casey the fairy brought me is a gonzo strain!
The current two in the latest grow are also monsters, and I plan on taking some clippings from them in the next day or two.

The other plants are all doing great this time around, too.
I think I am done with FFOF soil for a while.
I've been having root system problems for the past few grows, and this last grow I switched to Whitney Farms "Premium Potting Soil", and the plants are loving it, and are back to growing like you might expect them to, with healthy roots and thick trunks.
So will try it again on the next grow to make sure.
I'm mixing it so that it's about 20% perlite/80% soil, and it drains very nice but retains the right amount of moisture without suffocating the root's biosphere.
I haven't even added myco's to this grow as I ran out at the end of the last grow and haven't gotten around to getting more.
Planning on picking up a big bucket/bag of the mycorrhizae next time so I won't run out in the middle of a grow.
But even with out that boost, the plants are doing better without the FFOF.
Will be nice if it works out since it's half the cost, too.

Also: the DOG isn't far behind the monster C4/Casey's.
After the final transplant it shot off like a rocket and is gaining mass all the time.

Rambling on... ripping bongos of the DB/JTR and thinking of food...


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JXYrWUNb0ks]http://youtu.be/JXYrWUNb0ks[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

Love them damn eggs...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 22, 2012)

So, back to the question, will a plant that has been transplanted from a starter peat pellet into a party cup and then finally a three gallon pot, flower before a plant that was grown entirely in a three gallon pot for six weeks and which one will produce more if put into flower the same time? I think the one started in the three gallon pot may indeed flower first but I think the the plant that was up potted twice before going into its three gallon home will produce more. A seed started in a three gallon pot will throw out a tap root looking for the bottom of the container and therefore most of the roots will be at the bottom of the plant. With a plant that has been transplanted it forms a much better root ball in my opinion and when transplanted the tap root will continue to try to find the bottom while the rest of the existing root ball spreads out. All I know is when I first started growing I didn't transplant. Whatever they started in, they finished in and I've noticed most of the roots are at the bottom of the pot with very little if any roots near the surface. Now when it's time to get the dirt out of my pots, I have to rip the root ball out cause the whole smart pot is filled with fine feeder roots from top to bottom. On one of my 12/12 from seed grows I transplanted out of a party cup into whatever container I was using, some sort of three gallon waste paper basket. The plant was just starting to flower and after transplant it took several more weeks for it to continue to flower, it was like it just stopped the flowering process to fill the container with enough roots and then begin flowering again. So basically the reason I transplant is to work on making a good root structure for the plant before going into a bigger container.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 22, 2012)

Method, I wouldn't breed feminized seeds. Don't recall the specific reason but I've read something about pollinating a feminized seed screws with the genes.

I grow with mostly feminized seeds only because I don't want to spend the time or money which is in short supply for all the materials needed to grow males, at the moment I just can't afford that, I need females to pay my bills. With that said, regular seeds are the way to go if you have the time and don't need the money. Regular seeds keeps genetics alive and growing, feminized seeds don't. As an example, I started three seeds that were kindly shared with me, all three turned out male, six weeks gone with no results to show except three two gallon smart pots with cut stalks sticking out of them.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of subcool, has anyone grown vortex?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Doobiebrother what's going on. Just passing thru and saw your pic of the C4 x Casey. Seems to be the new favorite of at least a couple of peeps around here so I'm thinking you'll prolly like it ; !) Just wanted to let you know though that the Casey is actually Caseyband (casey jones x headband) and the C4 x CB is called BMF (Boom Mutha Fucka). The mother is one of my favorite smokes and it's mother is what Chimera told was me a very potent Cotton Candy.Interesting circle of life with the Caseyband seeds. They came from a bud that westy got from DST and ended up in the Cave here. Ended up with a real nice keeper female and a male of the same pheno that was used for breeding. And now it's genetics are being grown around the world lolNice pic bro, later!

Shot of the mum in that cross, C4.....


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope....but got some Querkle.....end of week 3....feel like an ass...I haven't thrown up pics in a long long time....sorry I deprived you of Pr0n


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Doobiebrother what's going on. Just passing thru and saw your pic of the C4 x Casey. Seems to be the new favorite of at least a couple of peeps around here so I'm thinking you'll prolly like it ; !) Just wanted to let you know though that the Casey is actually Caseyband (casey jones x headband) and the C4 x CB is called BMF (Boom Mutha Fucka). The mother is one of my favorite smokes and it's mother is what Chimera told was me a very potent Cotton Candy.
> 
> Interesting circle of life with the Caseyband seeds. They came from a bud that westy got from DST and ended up in the Cave here. Ended up with a real nice keeper female and a male of the same pheno that was used for breeding. And now it's genetics are being grown around the world lol
> 
> Nice pic bro, later!


Thanks for the extra history on the strains involved!
I feel privileged to be allowed to have them in my little garden 
BMF.
I like that.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 22, 2012)

Awakened this fine morning feeling good and looking forward to another lovely winter day in florida. I feel even better now. I'm sure I have mentioned I'm a bit of a political junkie, go 99%, I'm with ya', I am you. Anyway I stopped over to toke and talk to offer some thoughts and maybe get a little understanding in return, I'm hopeful yet not really expecting anything but flames for answers. So as not to pollute the vibes here I posted it there so for any other political junkies, stop on by and take a peek....yes duchie I expect you to be there and anyone else is welcome to have a look and share some thoughts if ya' want.

Later guys, back to my lady's place for a while. Just came home to check on my girls.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 22, 2012)

heres a couple shot of the first two QT's to come down. theres a couple other bud shots of other plants that are gonna come down within the nest two days as well. Definitely a fuelly grape smell and taste all the way. almost smells like a hint of diesel. For some reason the pics came out blurry as shit, but they look good in thumbnails. definitely some weight to the buds.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2012)

the glass on my long awaited cool tube is cracked and there is NO paperwork at all in the box. where's that joint i just rolled...
good morning my friends.
should i dress formal for my 600 swearing in ceremony? will there be drinks served? when should i be there and where are you guys and girls holding it?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 22, 2012)

Slowly but surely the SOG is coming hahaha.  1BMM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking good Farmer  The Qrazy turns some Crazy cool colors out at the end. Nice!!! 1BMM


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2012)

Made some oil and used the work bag to strain it and got some blonde stuff yay


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 22, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Method, I wouldn't breed feminized seeds. Don't recall the specific reason but I've read something about pollinating a feminized seed screws with the genes.
> 
> I grow with mostly feminized seeds only because I don't want to spend the time or money which is in short supply for all the materials needed to grow males, at the moment I just can't afford that, I need females to pay my bills. With that said, regular seeds are the way to go if you have the time and don't need the money. Regular seeds keeps genetics alive and growing, feminized seeds don't. As an example, I started three seeds that were kindly shared with me, all three turned out male, six weeks gone with no results to show except three two gallon smart pots with cut stalks sticking out of them.


I was told they were feminized ,,,did some looking around on. Tga and they do not offer femed beans so the club lied


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 22, 2012)

I know what u mean this pays my bills also...uping my script on the 2nd to hold 7 pounds and 60 plants


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Speaking of subcool, has anyone grown vortex?



  
 

CLICK FOR MORE*THE VOID*
Apollo-13 X Querkle

&#8226; Sativa/Indica 60/40 
&#8226; Harvest Window 55-60 Days
&#8226; Medium Producer 
&#8226; Good for Provoking Thought & Increasing Energy

Combining the soaring motivational high of Apollo-13 with the musty grape taste of Querkle, we came up with a hybrid that has amazing flavors and appearance. The taste is similar to that of grape saltwater taffy. Makes pink-tinged hash.
 A friend of mine grows out all the TGA seeds and his friends all love this one... and the Flav, and to a lesser degree the Vortex... I cant remember what the vortex was missing, but I can ask him.
He says Querkle is really good, and Ill know eventually as I have a mom from him.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 22, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> heres a couple shot of the first two QT's to come down. theres a couple other bud shots of other plants that are gonna come down within the nest two days as well. Definitely a fuelly grape smell and taste all the way. almost smells like a hint of diesel. For some reason the pics came out blurry as shit, but they look good in thumbnails. definitely some weight to the buds.
> View attachment 2011979
> View attachment 2011991View attachment 2011992View attachment 2011993View attachment 2011994View attachment 2011995View attachment 2011996View attachment 2011997View attachment 2011998View attachment 2011990View attachment 2011989View attachment 2011988View attachment 2011980View attachment 2011981View attachment 2011982View attachment 2011983View attachment 2011984View attachment 2011985View attachment 2011986View attachment 2011987View attachment 2011999


Nice Shit Farmer THAT FADE IS FUCKING LEGENDARY  Ill be Taking some pics of my Romulan in about an hour before lights come on.
I took some pics of my Qrazy Russian( Qrazy Train x White Russian) She had trics why she was still in veg. Normal? And heres my Plushberry Dried and Curied she turned out nice and dense great sativa smoke gives me a good energy boost and the smell and taste are just as described berry fruity 
I decided to take you all on a tour of my daily routine when i get home from work lol









Hmmm Choices Choices

















Plushberry Dried and Cured:

















Anyway heres Qrazy Russian


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys... good sunday to you. Sunnyboy... we had the ceremony last night... were you not there? Shit, I knew we forgot something, lol. It was fun, I'll show you pics.  

Just stopping by to say I think it's extremely sad what went down with joe paterno. He died today. No comment on all the drama other than it's really really unfortunate and sad. Talk about a greek tragedy.

But not all is sad. Life is good. Much love out to all my 600 crew. It's really nice to see some of you guys who have been scarce lately. HC, Endlys, 1bmm, even westie is posting more. Of course cof and genuity have broken their keyboards, but it's nice to see you guys still have a mouse for the like buttons. hehe.

I love all you guys and gals.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 22, 2012)

Just started week 4 of 12/12. I moved the top tier down about 8 inches, and moved the bulb down a few inches too. The roots were looking a little brown, so my brother jig came over to my mountain and hooked me up with some "zone" for the roots. They havent gotten better, but they havent gotten worse either. I have some air pumps now, but the air stones havent showed up yet. I will have the other side of the room finished in a few days, and then the ladies in veg will get to check out their new digs.



Banana OG


Larry OG


DOG


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


>   
> 
> 
> CLICK FOR MORE*THE VOID*
> ...


There was a big controversy about the vortex at the 2010 High times Cup in SF. Some dude from my town entered a strain called Gods Pussy and won the competition with it. Then Subcool saw the bud and called him on it. The Dude lied about the strain, it was Vortex all along. Shameful I tell you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

That's some bullshit. Glad subcool caught it. Can you imagine how pissed you'd be to see your fucking buds there named something else, when it's strait up yours. Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> So, back to the question, will a plant that has been transplanted from a starter peat pellet into a party cup and then finally a three gallon pot, flower before a plant that was grown entirely in a three gallon pot for six weeks and which one will produce more if put into flower the same time? I think the one started in the three gallon pot may indeed flower first but I think the the plant that was up potted twice before going into its three gallon home will produce more. A seed started in a three gallon pot will throw out a tap root looking for the bottom of the container and therefore most of the roots will be at the bottom of the plant. With a plant that has been transplanted it forms a much better root ball in my opinion and when transplanted the tap root will continue to try to find the bottom while the rest of the existing root ball spreads out. All I know is when I first started growing I didn't transplant. Whatever they started in, they finished in and I've noticed most of the roots are at the bottom of the pot with very little if any roots near the surface. Now when it's time to get the dirt out of my pots, I have to rip the root ball out cause the whole smart pot is filled with fine feeder roots from top to bottom. On one of my 12/12 from seed grows I transplanted out of a party cup into whatever container I was using, some sort of three gallon waste paper basket. The plant was just starting to flower and after transplant it took several more weeks for it to continue to flower, it was like it just stopped the flowering process to fill the container with enough roots and then begin flowering again. So basically the reason I transplant is to work on making a good root structure for the plant before going into a bigger container.


 I was just thinking about this. Right now I'm starting them in 4" pots and I'm trying a pot up to a 6", which is actually double the size, despite how it sounds, and then up to my fabric BC Pots . I had a bad experience with peat pellets some time ago and have shied away from them but I am considering starting with them again. But I did wonder how it would be if I just set up my fabric pots in the tent and did 12/12 from seed that way. This was like yesterday and here you are today with this to shed new light on it for me. Thanks Also, I will definitely get over to that thread. See ya there. C4 Casey! I have a girl in flower right now, about 3 weeks in, and I have a boy that I put back in veg, along with 3 other fella's, but not before I grabbed a little bit of their talc. I think there may be a bit of a orgy happening this evening. The dirty details to come later. Hey farmer, that is one beautiful girl there. Nice job. BMM's in the HOUSE! lol Good to see you rolling in the cave again bro. Really looking forward to it. Well that was a full cup worth getting this post done. Off for another cup o' Joe. Got a new mug coming from SOS too along with my Colombian Gold gear too. Tossed it in at the checkout. Don't even know what's gonna be on it but I'm sure it'll be pretty cool.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

Heads up... i looked through talk and toke and couldn't fine any threads you posted. Maybe i'm missing something. Can you put up a link?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think my friend didnt like the yield from the vortex if I remember right...

seems like ppl are renaming shit all the time. esp the purple strains it seems


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2012)

money for old rope lol. Semi literally.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

Today is looking like it might be one that keeps me high all day which is not typical for me at all but I can hardly move today from back pain. The up side is I like being high


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

Today starts week 8 for 4 of my plants in flower so I did a res change last night with their final run of nutes. As long as they look done to me I'll give them a short flush of plain water later in the week before chop next weekend. I can't wait for this harvest but I also am excited about a little Banana OG that I stuck in there in soil that should finish in 2-3 weeks and my little ladies that are seeded. I'll have some Cheese Surprise, some Herijuana and crosses both ways of each coming out of this run. I'm really looking forward to the cheese surprise and will be popping some of it as soon as I think the seeds are ready. 

Next round of clones are all BBK and the ones following them will be all Banana OG. I may have wifey talked in to letting me build another room in our garage which will let me increase my grow to about double what it is right now. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for now and I should know by next weekend if it's a go or not. This one will be the same 5x10 footprint as last time I had one here but this time it will go to the ceiling so I'll have just short of a 10' ceiling height for some dope multi-level vertical systems. Vertical mover in the hizzle, hehe


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 22, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Today starts week 8 for 4 of my plants in flower so I did a res change last night with their final run of nutes. As long as they look done to me I'll give them a short flush of plain water later in the week before chop next weekend. I can't wait for this harvest but I also am excited about a little Banana OG that I stuck in there in soil that should finish in 2-3 weeks and my little ladies that are seeded. I'll have some Cheese Surprise, some Herijuana and crosses both ways of each coming out of this run. I'm really looking forward to the cheese surprise and will be popping some of it as soon as I think the seeds are ready.
> 
> Next round of clones are all BBK and the ones following them will be all Banana OG. I may have wifey talked in to letting me build another room in our garage which will let me increase my grow to about double what it is right now. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for now and I should know by next weekend if it's a go or not. This one will be the same 5x10 footprint as last time I had one here but this time it will go to the ceiling so I'll have just short of a 10' ceiling height for some dope multi-level vertical systems. Vertical mover in the hizzle, hehe


Step 1: Inform wifey you are working on a surprise.

Step 2: Gather materials to make TWO rooms.

Step 3: Construct the grow room, and use an adjoining wall to build another room.

Step 4: In the second room, hang dry wall and throw a couple 120v plugs in.

Step 5: Show wifey HER new room right next to yours!

Step 6: Tell wifey,"I built this for you so we could be closer while we spend time on our hobbies"

Step 7: Enjoy what happens next!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Step 1: Inform wifey you are working on a surprise.
> 
> Step 2: Gather materials to make TWO rooms.
> 
> ...



lmao!! Something tells me there wouldn't be much enjoyment after taking up half of the garage, leaving the other half to store our crap so that she couldn't park in there anymore. I think it would end with me trying to put a bed in that second room so I have a place other than my couch to sleep, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2012)

My wife and I are already planning for such a room, and I'm going willingly. A bed is already the plan for the man cave. We've been together long enough to know that we don't have to be forced to sleep together to show we love each other. Why should she tolerate my snoring anymore and frankly, there's times I wish I could kick her out too. So my future man cave will consist of my grow area/audio and photo studio/IT/multimedia and bedroom, all under strict lock and key. That second room to myself would be a gift to my wife, in her eyes. lol

By the way, sorry your laid up with back pain. Hope is eases up on you soon. Is it skeletal or pulled muscle?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

*go giants!!!*

View attachment 2012487View attachment 2012490


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2012)

So, not my cup of tea but some others here might be interested. Someone I know is considering it. 

http://toughmudder.com/


[video=youtube;pRwSqrfHdQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRwSqrfHdQg[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 22, 2012)

Jig, you can't find it on toke and talk cause I posted it in politics. Someone must have given you bad info on where it's located. I say hang the bum high for his error.

Edit...the thread is called 'the state of the GOP'.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 22, 2012)

And, Heads Up, your thread has already degenerated into the usual child screaming match (I threw a few rocks, I admit )


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of throwing rocks I guess some people really take offense to someone (me) spitting on their car as they are in it. Had a fun little evasion.

Im rooting for the gmen for u bkb. And against the niners for u whodat.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of throwing rocks I guess some people really take offense to someone (me) spitting on their car as they are in it. Had a fun little evasion.
> 
> Im rooting for the gmen for u bkb. And against the niners for u whodat.


The wait is driving me nuts.....Thanks jig!!! Go G-MEN!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of throwing rocks I guess some people really take offense to someone (me) spitting on their car as they are in it. Had a fun little evasion.
> 
> Im rooting for the gmen for u bkb. And against the niners for u whodat.


I did that once, and almost got chased all the way home. 

Dumbasses almost followed me to my front step, would have been a rude awakening for them, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> My wife and I are already planning for such a room, and I'm going willingly. A bed is already the plan for the man cave. We've been together long enough to know that we don't have to be forced to sleep together to show we love each other. Why should she tolerate my snoring anymore and frankly, there's times I wish I could kick her out too. So my future man cave will consist of my grow area/audio and photo studio/IT/multimedia and bedroom, all under strict lock and key. That second room to myself would be a gift to my wife, in her eyes. lol
> 
> By the way, sorry your laid up with back pain. Hope is eases up on you soon. Is it skeletal or pulled muscle?


Thank you.
Most of my back trouobles are in my spine but I do have bouts of muscle spasms too, just not today. It's my Degenerative Disc Disease and Spinal Arthritis that's acting up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Thank you.
> Most of my back trouobles are in my spine but I do have bouts of muscle spasms too, just not today. It's my Degenerative Disc Disease and Spinal Arthritis that's acting up.


I feel your pain brutha. I am starting to see more and more guys our age with back problems.. I am attributing it to the wear and tear of MX riding i think. Years of riding on hardpack with a shitty suspension has fukked my back up, plus the football, car accidents, and lifting shit that is too heavy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2012)

28 here and I feel 82...didn't do shit but burn all day yesterday cause of a fkt up disc.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah it's becoming more common for sure and mine is mostly from riding dirtbikes as long as I did. Skating and BMX as a youngster didn't help either but I'm pretty sure it's mostly from MX.

I'm pretty high right now and plan to stay this way until bed time tonight.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 22, 2012)

Im gonna be high all night too Dez, but more for pleasure, and less for pain management. Hasnt been enough snow this year for me to break something. I was planning on going pro (snowboard) this winter but so much for that. 

Jig did you evade them in the obama mobile? I had a guy chase me down when my friend flipped him off, I would probably be dead and buried in the desert if he had spit on him. I was driving my Fiero and had my girlfriend sitting on my friends lap in the passanger seat. The Fiero is a 2 seater, and my girl wasnt even supposed to be riding in the car (her parents knew i was a speed demon). I blew through a few red lights when I realized we were being chased (still didnt know why this guy was chasing us) and ended up in the ritzy neighborhood my girlfriend lived in. We spent a bout 5 minutes racing around trying to ditch this guy. I thought I had lost him and I drove onto a side street and turned off my lights. This guy comes up from behind without me knowing it, and turns on his lights right when he on my ass. We raced around full throttle until my brakes became gum. I ended up stopping 20 yards from my girls front door, and this guy pulls up next to me and starts screaming some shit about "Dream Homes" which is a gang in the area. He tells my girl not to get out of the car, so she does and runs scraming into her house (parents arent home yet). He goes around to the passenger side and starts yelling at my friend, then he yells at me for being friends with him. He throws a punch threw the passange window (window was rolled down) and knocks my friend out cold. I look in his car and see a kid around 12 years old who looks freaked out. The guy gets back into his car still screaming about putting us in holes in the desert, and leaves. I check on my buddy and he is bleeding allllllll over my center console, and he pissed his pants. Then out of nowhere the guy comes back, and im thinking he is going to kill us for sure. Turns out he dropped his pager in the road and came back for it. Craziest driving experience Ive ever had. He was driving a mazda sports car, some 4 door model though. His car whooped on my Fiero.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 22, 2012)

Eli time baby!!!! Lets go giants!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2012)

That 32 yard attempt missed...is it possible to miss that close kick??

Looks like it will be Patriots at 49ers



edit....guess I was wrong!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm fucking sick at that game. Between that missed kick and the fucker dropping the ball in the end zone. That guy will NEVER live that down. You're in the super bowl over the patriots if you just keep the ball you already caught. Dumb ass.

I've never had that scary of a chase. I scared the shit outa someone though. This dude was driving like a shit behind me and I slowed down a bit on a one lane road. A right turn lane opened up and the dude came up aside me, I flip him off and this dude shines a super power flashlight in my eyes, then tries to run me into oncoming traffic. Let's just say I was not happy. It was on. This is when I was still drinking and being out of control. I chased him, honking and flashing my lights the entire time. I wasn't worried becuase he was the one who did something. So I just followed him till he got somewhere. He pulled into a police station, so I just followed him right in. He was scared looking. I was calm. I walked in the front doors (and I think it was 11:30 on a weeknight) and he's behind the counter with a wild face explaining what I was doing to his poor innocent self (lol). The police took me into another room and they knew what was up. They could see on my face it wasn't me who was in the wrong.

It was fucking cool to go into a police station, tell them, "yeah, I was just going 65 miles an hour through neighborhoods flahsing my lights honking, chasing a guy because he was a threat to the road." and have them tell me, "next time just give us a call and let us handle". I said, "Ok, no problem, thanks officer." And off I went. They let him go first to get away of course, hahaha.

Another time when I was in high school three giant guys in a pickup were chasing me yelling "Pull over and we're gonna kick your ass". Did they really think I was gonna pull over?

EDIT: I've gotten over my anger issues for the most part.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> [video=youtube_share;JXYrWUNb0ks]http://youtu.be/JXYrWUNb0ks[/video]



haha, when they spelled "GOO" from above it looked like 600.
Lovely pr0n guys! Im gonna have to catch up on whats going on in the nfl... I quit watching lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> haha, when they spelled "GOO" from above it looked like 600.
> Lovely pr0n guys! Im gonna have to catch up on whats going on in the nfl... I quit watching lol



Holy crap!
On reviewing the commercial again, it _*DOES*_ spell out "600" ! ! !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

Quick gender update:

One more female has been identified: a Red Dragon is showing quite a few female pre-flowers!

So that makes 4 females so far: [email protected] C4/Caseyband, [email protected] JDB's Romulan, and [email protected] Red Dragon.
The others will be showing any time now (if they show at all), but it's all going into 12/12 tomorrow.
Not even going to pull the smaller ones out as they are now the right size and showing their first set of single alternating branches.
So it's officially time!

Tonight I seal up any light leaks I might have added when I re-routed power cords, then reset the timer to go from 18 hours of light, down to 12 hours.
Let the blooming.... begin!!!


----------



## geekmike (Jan 22, 2012)

....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> There was a big controversy about the vortex at the 2010 High times Cup in SF. Some dude from my town entered a strain called Gods Pussy and won the competition with it. Then Subcool saw the bud and called him on it. The Dude lied about the strain, it was Vortex all along. Shameful I tell you.


How can you prove that was his bud though? Did he say let me smoke it....lol?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW... Doobie bro FTW!!!! I didn't know you could have folders in your bookmarks bar in Chrome. RIGHT ON!!!!

Oh, and something I learned from Mr. West recently. When I am on the 'myrollitup' page and I went to look at a new post, I always clicked on the last page in the thread and scrolled down. But there is a button just to the left of the thread name that is two little arrows pointing down in a blue circle that takes you right to where you left of in the thread.

I'm sure most of you know this already, but I didn't figure it out in 3 years of being on the site. It makes things so much easier, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, jig!
Yeah, I love having folders to organize my bookmarks. Always hate the "Other Bookmarks" feature if you have lots of stuff on your bookmarks bar.
The folders get it under control nicely.

I'm going to have to look for that other button, thanks for the info (_**and thanks to Mr. West for sharing it with you!*_)!

Another thing that I used to hate about posting and editing a long post is the small text window.
But you can re-size it with the triangle-shaped tab in the lower-right corner of the text window. Just left-click & drag it to adjust length (_*not the width, though_).
No more futzing wth scrollling up & down in a post when editing it if it's long or has a bunch of pics in it.


Anybody got any other tricks they use here on RIU?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of pics in posts...
my new sunglasses should be covering my bloodshot eyes by mid-week!
Finally went in for my annual eye exam last week and decided to get new sunglasses (prescription lenses) if my current prescription hadn't changed from last year when I got a new pair of regular glasses (no-line tri-focals. Was like a low grade acid trip until my brain got used to the diagonal distortions).
Anywho, my old sunglasses use my prescription from 6 or so years ago, so aside from shading from light, they are useless for much else.
So am getting a set of these from Oakley:

"Fives Squared"







Polarized & full protection from UV A & B & C, and the updated prescription will make my gardening less of a guess when trying to read a label than it was with the old sunglasses on. 

And made in the U.S.A.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2012)

I need some glasses.I have never had prescription sunglasses, and really have a sun sensitivity problem. My current glasses are 6 yrs old and are scratched to hell. Hopefully one day Ill be able to afford some. For some reason My SSI no longer allows dental of vision coverage?!?
When I finally get some they are gonna wrap around my face to block almost all the light, my gardening really hurts my eyes!


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Here we have some Northern Lights x Chemdawg and some Green Crack Budder. *


----------



## geekmike (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful night.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn swamp. Those buds look amazing. So frosty. And the budder looks downright nasty... in a good way. If I smoked that right now I'd probably be stoned for 3 days.

Bassman. Get some shades bro. Even some from the 99c store. Those HID lights will make your eyes worthless someday.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Doobie. I want to know how you pull of sub and super script. I tried it today and it didn't work. <sup></sup> is what I tried but I have no idea when it comes to those languages.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

Sucks about the SSI.
Ah, who needs to eat, or to see?

Until you can get some sunglasses, you should look into a hat that'll shade your eyes from the light to cut down on damage.
You should be able to get a hat with a wide enough brim around it to shield your eyes, and it shouldn't be much more than $10-$15 if you can look for stuff on sale.
I'm guilty of not putting mine on if I'm just popping in under the light to adjust something or check on a plant, but that "pop in" always takes 10 times the amount of time as anticipated, and I end up coming out of the grow box with hazy eyes for a few minutes, knowing that the damage is cumulative.

Got to wear sunglasses whenever the grow box opens up...
My new New Year's Resolution:

"Protect The Eyes"


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn swamp. Those buds look amazing. So frosty. And the budder looks downright nasty... in a good way. If I smoked that right now I'd probably be stoned for 3 days.
> 
> Bassman. Get some shades bro. Even some from the 99c store. Those HID lights will make your eyes worthless someday.


Thanks Jig! My buddy grow's the Northern Chem, it is some frosty shit! He's offered me clones but i have sooo many strains right now, im sure i'll give it a grow in the future. As for the GC Budder i made that today, i was excited to have some budder from a sativa.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 22, 2012)

UPDATE:


Hollands Hope

Whore - (Random Transplant from my buddy that looked like shit weeks ago...)

UnderDog looking beasty.

Tent Shot

Clones

Durban Poison

PK Kush... in a reusable grocery bag...

UnderDog Clone #1... clones week 3 and kept in 12/12... now planted in a reusable grocery bag...

PK Kush in Bucket... random seedling in the little pot... piggy backin...

UnderDog Clone #2 - cloned week 3 of flower... kept in 12/12... the pot is a re-usable grocery bag... 


Miss Anonymous was harvested. 16 grams dry. smelled great on the plant, smells like shit dry. Tastes like shit. Knock out punch tho when smoked.


I think the lack of smell is because of the OZN-1 I have in the same room. Think it killed off the smell when I was drying it. Moved the OZN-1 to a different room now, and gonna work on making a 5 gallon sized homemade Carbon Filter. Also busy building a 10 x 6 vertical 8 plant grow for a buddy.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 22, 2012)

QRazy Train #3 Day 55 pre harvest pics.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful night.


Doing just fine over here with a blend of C4/Caseyband and Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry to be sounding sorry for myself, didnt mean to sound pitiful lol. I am gonna gey a pair of cheapo sunglasses and a farmer straw hat or something too. I really should be more careful with my eyes as bad as they are already.

Guys some great pics colors and frost galore!! I am super stoned right now on my platinum og, so is Serina Williams I think from her post match loss interview. A reporter actually called her on it too. He didnt ask her if she was high, but about her answers and her speech and mood...lol. It was really funny to watch her. She said it was pain meds and it might well be, but she is def high!

Nite all


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Nite all


May you dream of Dank My friend


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie. I want to know how you pull of sub and super script. I tried it today and it didn't work. <sup></sup> is what I tried but I have no idea when it comes to those languages.



For the HTML codes to do it, you use sub & /sub for subscript numbers/letters, and you use sup & /sup for superscript letters & numbers.*


For 10 to the tenth power you would type:
**[SUP]
10"sup"10"/sup"
(**I had to use quotes instead of the brackets because the commands will affect anything typed in between them)
[/SUP]
**That will get you this: 
10[SUP]10[/SUP]


*for subscript it would be:
*
10"sub"10"/sub" 
*_*again: substitute brackets for the quotation marks
_*
*to get:*
10[SUB]10[/SUB]
*
Or you could type:
*H"sub"2"/sub"O*
_*again: substitute brackets for the quotation marks_

to get:
*H[SUB]2[/SUB]O


*Or to get Delta-9 THC:
*
C"sub"21"/sub"H"sub"30"/sub"O"sub"2"/sub"
*_*again: substitute brackets for the quotation marks_*

to get:
C[SUB]21[/SUB]H[SUB]30[/SUB]O[SUB]2[/SUB]*


----------



## geekmike (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm watching "The League" (I have been for a while) but I must say that Jason Mantzoukas as "Rafi" is so funny. 

[video=youtube;dbl3hFDW758]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbl3hFDW758[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 22, 2012)

This is my Football. Anyone into Supercross?

[video=youtube;13byRV-zw7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13byRV-zw7o[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2012)

I dig all motorcycle sports: from Trials riding to Top Fuel drag!

Them supercrossers be some frog jumpin' mo' fo's!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Blackberry 40 days into flower.
View attachment 2013738


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 23, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Doing just fine over here with a blend of C4/Caseyband and Deep Blue/Jack The Ripper


Damn You all put my Pics to shame  lol nice pics though i love the 2nd one doob


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 23, 2012)

jusblazed said:


> for all the HPS or MH people, this is not a thread to debate what your own personal thoughts on lumen are. IMO 6900+6900+6900+6900=*27600 lumen**. The specs of the bulbs changed from my title post. Being a photographer, understanding light and how it acts is part of the gig... Yes the inverse square law takes place here, just as it does with ANY OTHER LIGHT. If you looked into the cab walls you would see a difference between one bulb and 4. Trust when I say it is def 4 times as bright. If you look at an individual bulb shining at the wall, with 4 bulbs shining on it you see that it IS much brighter... I literally need sunglasses when playing with the config or I get sun spots on my eyes and cant see what im doing outside the cab in a normally lit room...
> HPS or MH is not a magic light that manages to "penatrate deeper" at the same Lumen (note I did not say Watts it will take more watts for cfl to match HPS in lumen). Lumen are lumen are lumen no matter how you look at it. 27600 lumen in CFL is 27600 lumen in HPS. The major difference is the wattage, heat, wiring, and angle of view given. (ie stock cfl have no reflector). Which is why you need reflectors with cfl unless you are trying to spread out the light 360 among many stalks.
> Some reading for you who don't believe the cumulative nature of light and how the beam pattern effects dispersion: *http://www.luminousdiy.com/FAQ.htm
> http://books.google.com/books?id=kxICp6t-CDAC&pg=PA769&lpg=PA769&dq=Are+lumens+cumulative?&source=bl&ots=yVfsYmYgLm&sig=VGI2nkLfr2cvVPC5tbR30rva5_E&hl=en&sa=X&ei=Gi8dT8a-NrH8iQKaz9XOCA&ved=0CFoQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=Are lumens cumulative?&f=false


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not sure what this guys point is......do people say that 50k lumens is brighter on HPS than CFL's? or am I missing the point?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 23, 2012)

Who knows lol hey dst can u recomend any coffee shops in dam? I'm heading ur way in 2 weeks can't wait ras


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2012)

Grey Area for weed, Abraxas is quite nice to chill (I was there at the weekend with friends). If you like to have a smoke and have a beer the best place is the Cafe Nes, which is on the Nes (just off Dam square), that's my local.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I've been to Cafe Nes. If I have.. it's a real cool spot. Chill bar type environment. Probably a little cold to sit on the patio in 2 weeks, but that's nice. Right on a canal.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never been to nes, but i sure have had a brew or two at the dam square a couple times!!!! awesome city!

I'm sure you loca;s hate the tourism, but as a tourist it was very cool to walk along and hear 6 or 7 different languages spoken at one time!!! I love to travel and holland is on my top three of places i've been.

my little garden


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 23, 2012)

DST said:


> I am not sure what this guys point is......do people say that 50k lumens is brighter on HPS than CFL's? or am I missing the point?


If a 1000watt HPS throws 100,000 lumens, then 3 1000watt HPS's throw 300,000 lumens, right? Or Wrong!? And intensity is the same according to his theory that lumens stack. Intensity and lumens are measured at the center of the tube. A CFL is a long twisted tube. So I was trying to explain that CFL's throwing 5,000 lumens, won't compare to a 1000 watt bulb, even if you run 4X250watt cfl's. Your total lumens will still be 5,000 lumens. It's just covering more area. This is why CFL buds are not dense. When they have a CFL that throws 60,000+ Lumens, I'll start listening...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

I think that's wrong... but not sure. I think I remember reading from someone who knew their shit that lumens are not additive. Don't quote me, but I'm pretty sure. Apparently lumens aren't a very good way of measuring what it is us growers are interested in. There are lots of threads on it all. It's over my head and I only have one light, so I don't really care, lol. It is all interesting from a physics standpoint though.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out where this quote/post came from. I thought I missed something here on the 600 so I went back a couple of pages and nope, I don't see this here so, it must come from another thread. If that's the case, do you have a point or something you'd like to share with us? Because frankly, I don't think your telling anybody here anything they didn't already know. Now I can't assume that everybody has this knowledge so sometimes, when I run across little tidbits of information like this, I will gladly share it with people here at the 600 but I usually deliver it in a different way, not just slap it up on the wall and assume that everyone knows where I'm coming from.


Just to be clear, this is what I saw before the post was edited, as it relates to my reply.



> *If a 1000watt HPS throws 100,000 lumens, then 3 1000watt HPS's throw 300,000 lumens, right? Or Wrong!?*


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think that's wrong... but not sure. I think I remember reading from someone who knew their shit that lumens are not additive. Don't quote me, but I'm pretty sure. Apparently lumens aren't a very good way of measuring what it is us growers are interested in. There are lots of threads on it all. It's over my head and I only have one light, so I don't really care, lol. It is all interesting from a physics standpoint though.


They do NOT stack. If this theory held any weight, auto makers would put 3 standard headlights in a beam, instead of engineering a HID lamp. Light towers would run on LED's, Etc. Lumens at the bulb bleed off as required by inverse square law. They are not "Carried" nor "Boosted" by other lumens near them. It appears brighter because there are more points of light, which penetrate our eyes more. But you're right, PAR (Plant available Radiation) is what we seek for plants. The closest culture to us would be salt water reef owners, who use lamps to help organisms, particularly plants, flourish in an artificial reef tank.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

So... In conclusion. We should all keep our HID lights and not all switch over the CFL's.

Glad I didn't make that mistake.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

as long as i can get around 60-70watt/sqf,im good.
i do not like to see any shade in my grow room,so adding more light bulbs/lumens/par/whatever.
i see it as adding up.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

And the Gman returns!!!

Glad to see you bud.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And the Gman returns!!!
> 
> Glad to see you bud.


just getting things inline around my parts,but all is good.
about to smoke on some candydrop,and ice hash.

i see you had a blast over the pond,real nice pics jig,
i wish i could get out of the states,one day.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad to hear things are getting settled in. I did have a blast. Thanks for checking out the pics.

For the dry ice hash... I'm gonna make some today or tomorrow. Was wondering which bag I should use? 250, 180, 110, or 45. I think you guys said 180 last time, don't remember.

And... How much dry ice do I need to buy at the store? Couple pounds?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If a 1000watt HPS throws 100,000 lumens, then 3 1000watt HPS's throw 300,000 lumens, right? Or Wrong!? And intensity is the same according to his theory that lumens stack. Intensity and lumens are measured at the center of the tube. A CFL is a long twisted tube. So I was trying to explain that CFL's throwing 5,000 lumens, won't compare to a 1000 watt bulb, even if you run 4X250watt cfl's. Your total lumens will still be 5,000 lumens. It's just covering more area. This is why CFL buds are not dense. When they have a CFL that throws 60,000+ Lumens, I'll start listening...


Thats a myth that cfl's cause airy buds... I have seen and grown several plants with only cfls, and they came out rock hard


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Glad to hear things are getting settled in. I did have a blast. Thanks for checking out the pics.
> 
> For the dry ice hash... I'm gonna make some today or tomorrow. Was wondering which bag I should use? 250, 180, 110, or 45. I think you guys said 180 last time, don't remember.
> 
> And... How much dry ice do I need to buy at the store? Couple pounds?


I did a run with the 120 bag jig, and I have to say the quality is much, much, much better than what comes out of the 220 bag


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll run it once through the 110... then try again with the 180 (after I clean up all the first stuff). I'll let you guys know if I get anything worth keeping from the second run. How bout the Ice... how much should I get?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

How much trim are you using? 5 pounds of ice will make it through a LOT of trim, over 1/2 lb for sure.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Glad to hear things are getting settled in. I did have a blast. Thanks for checking out the pics.
> 
> For the dry ice hash... I'm gonna make some today or tomorrow. Was wondering which bag I should use? 250, 180, 110, or 45. I think you guys said 180 last time, don't remember.
> 
> And... How much dry ice do I need to buy at the store? Couple pounds?


i really wish i knew the micron size i use,they are the one gal bags,green/yellow/black.
i use the yellow one,maybe its 180.

1gal bucket/with lid
1gal drop bag(yellow)
1lb dry ice
1oz trim/p.buds

place your drop bag in your 1gal bucket,you should be able to fold the top of the bag over,the top of the bucket.
i like to place a layer of dry ice,at the bottem of the bag,then a hand full of trim,and repeat,do so till you fill its the right amount.
i then put lid on bucket,make it a tight fit,give it a lil shake,to get all the trim,and dry ice mixd up,then i start to shake.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Nice pic G. Thank God almighty!


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks guys. Nice pic G. Thank God almighty!


haha,you caught my drift...thats whats up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

In your guys opinion, is a 1000 watt enough to cover a 4x6 footprint?


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> In your guys opinion, is a 1000 watt enough to cover a 4x6 footprint?


over head,or vert?

im comeing to grips with,the more light i give my grow spot,the better,being i only got wing reflectors.

i would think that a 1000 would be just fine,with the right setup.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it would cover 4x4 pretty well, with the outside 1' and 1' getting less optimal. But I don't think it's be a waste.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think it would cover 4x4 pretty well, with the outside 1' and 1' getting less optimal. But I don't think it's be a waste.


Would it be worth the money to upgrade to 2x600?

The thousand is currently running horizontal in the middle of the space. 

Options are:

1. Do nothing, and leave as is.
2. Replace 1000 with 2 x 600.
3. Add light mover to existing 1000 watt.

I know we are all partial to our 6's, but he already had the 1000, so in your guys opinion what would be most cost effective, in regards to the increased yield from the 3 given options.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

I would think so. But if you have 1 -1000 already, I'd just get another 600, or another 1000 to fill it out. You know what I mean. With a space that big more light sourses is good to get closer to everything.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Btw the 1000 is a magnetic ballast, so it is part of the reason why it needs to be replaced.

if 2 x is used, they would be digital ballasts.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Grey Area for weed, Abraxas is quite nice to chill (I was there at the weekend with friends). If you like to have a smoke and have a beer the best place is the Cafe Nes, which is on the Nes (just off Dam square), that's my local.


Thanx mate il be tryin these grey area was 1 of my favourite last time I was there love the place


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Would it be worth the money to upgrade to 2x600?
> 
> The thousand is currently running horizontal in the middle of the space.
> 
> ...


"Pick number two, my lord."


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2012)

Id expand and do both 2 and 3 

but if I had to choose one and the 1k is already available then Id go with putting a mover on the 1k. But I do think 2-6ers would be better than a 1k.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 23, 2012)

I would construct an LED "Jacket", and drap it over the buds. Then line the walls with glow in the dark soldiers! Oh shite. I grabbed the mescaline instead of the hash, didn't I?


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 23, 2012)

2x600


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

what u growing?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 23, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> 2x600


 Me likey.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 23, 2012)

3 on the left are Platinum OG Kush, Middle 3 are Purple Kush, right 3 are Super Lemon Haze. I have a tent with Tahoe OG in a waterfarm 8 pack under 1400w too.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> 3 on the left are Platinum OG Kush, Middle 3 are Purple Kush, right 3 are Super Lemon Haze. I have a tent with Tahoe OG in a waterfarm 8 pack under 1400w too.


nice line up,im starting to see more of that purple kush around as of late,must be some good?


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 23, 2012)

I really liked the cut I got for my first run. Hardy and compact strain, decent yield at 9 weeks, smokes great, impressive coloration. The guy I got it from didn't have any though, so I got a cut from a friend of his friend and it's definitely not the same pheno, so we'll see what happens this time.

Here's where I set the bar for these plants:


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2012)

sounds like a winner,for sure.
she looks right on time.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Would it be worth the money to upgrade to 2x600?
> 
> The thousand is currently running horizontal in the middle of the space.
> 
> ...


Keep the 1K and add a 400 CMH bulb


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

Just don't use the CMH bulb in a digital ballast. It is confirmed that it will go out instantly. I love my CMH bulbs. (or loved, lol)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2012)

this is how i spent my sunday 
http://www.blueberrypatch.org/
i have never had this much fun with my clothes on 
smoking bowls here, joints over there, bongs this way, oh you wanna roll then come down this trail, here's some sweet live music (the chick played an electric guitar that was made out of a cigar box, i shit you not) 
there was food everywhere, sweets everywhere, lights, blacklights 
Head i know you are in fla, dude you gotta get up there 
haven't heard anything about the broken 600 yet, i bitched to paypal. i want that sucker up NOW 'specially since i miss my own swearing in ceremony JIG lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> 2x600


now thats sexy!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 23, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> this is how i spent my sunday
> http://www.blueberrypatch.org/
> i have never had this much fun with my clothes on
> smoking bowls here, joints over there, bongs this way, oh you wanna roll then come down this trail, here's some sweet live music (the chick played an electric guitar that was made out of a cigar box, i shit you not)
> ...


Looks like Disneyland for Hippie Stoners.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2012)

ut sure is Worm 
i'm getting my "blueberry pal patch" next time
cute as shit chick just got back from partying in spain/portugal/dam smoked me up on some hash that was as blonde as she was


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 23, 2012)

I regret that I have no* prOn* for you all today. Soon My friends soon. Lots of new faces around. Welcome to The Club, help yourself to some tasty Rep. 

Picked up a few more strains from a fellow Sixer today  so I now officially have a THC Fruit Salad in my tent. LA Con, Skywalker OG, Dream Queen, Cindy99, Gurple and Harlequin. This is going to be an interesting batch. 

Has anyone ever tried those GreenPad CO2 thingys? http://www.thegreenpadstore.com/ Seems like it might be a cheap alternative to having bottles and all that stuff. I tried to get some samples out of them but all I could get was a 2 for 1 deal. For $25.00 I might give it a try. 

Peace Love and Nugs,


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I regret that I have no* prOn* for you all today. Soon My friends soon. Lots of new faces around. Welcome to The Club, help yourself to some tasty Rep.
> 
> Picked up a few more strains from a fellow Sixer today  so I now officially have a THC Fruit Salad in my tent. LA Con, Skywalker OG, Dream Queen, Cindy99, Gurple and Harlequin. This is going to be an interesting batch.
> 
> ...


Interesting to say the least. Isnt there a way to use some 2 liter bottle and somebaking soda or something to create co2 also?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2012)

you use yeast and molasses in a bottle. its pretty much a pain but it works ok. if you do that you should have a bottle of water for the co2 to go through first so no oxygen gets back to the yeast mix. i did it for a grow or two.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 23, 2012)

Whats up fellow 600 watters?? Here's my latest udate under my 600. About to start flowerng end of next week. Hope everyones having a wonderful year. Stay Lit!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 23, 2012)

Yo worm I got some pr*O*n for the club...

Im very happy to see some beans brewing! I cant wait to get my hands on them.

*Skunkijuana* Clones Pregnant by Jack Hammer!!! Hammer time..ooOOooOOhhh.

View attachment 2015823View attachment 2015793

Here is one of my crosses called Purple Le' Pew. I named her Abby after Eli's wifeys name!

*Abby *

View attachment 2015800View attachment 2015807View attachment 2015815
I can see my next winter grow with a room full of both these strains...

View attachment 2015837

Have a good night all...

Peace

BKB


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 23, 2012)

Club 600's Burnin' Baby!!

[video=youtube;NpDmIv93Qvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpDmIv93Qvs&amp;feature=g-all-f&amp;context=G2c80249FAAAAAAAABAA[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2012)

I switched to 12/12 on the 10th, so I should have some flowering pRon soon I hope.
Smoking some Mango 2nite watching Roger Federer at Australian Open


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 24, 2012)

I just got done building/cloning/filling the second half of my flower room. I feel its neccesary to remind everyone that Im running a 1000w bulb now. I think this room with 2 600s at different heights, would work well. Im beat, but not tired. So Im smoking a big ass bowl of Larry OG on top of Banana OG, then Im gonna wolf down some grub, and pray for the sandman to show up.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I just got done building/cloning/filling the second half of my flower room. I feel its neccesary to remind everyone that Im running a 1000w bulb now. I think this room with 2 600s at different heights, would work well. Im beat, but not tired. So Im smoking a big ass bowl of Larry OG on top of Banana OG, then Im gonna wolf down some grub, and pray for the sandman to show up.


Looks great!!! I'm hoping you know who shows up soon too.

[youtube]9xMCNmUaGko[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to blaze a few heaping bowls of herbage and then get a heaping bowl of ice cream to nosh on while I do some Ableton Live tutorials.
Then I'm back to work on a drum beat I'm trying to flesh out.

There are also whispered talks of getting back into a house this year.... which would be SWEET.
If we do, we'll be getting a two car garage and since we only have one car, I'm going to requisition the un-used half of the garage to convert into a true Man Cave Extraordinaire.
Will put my computer & art & music area in it, and have a sealed up Veg & Flower Rooms in the back third of the main area.
Anyways, the game's afoot, and will keep you all updated as time goes by.
Excited at the prospects.


*Oh, I don't have anything uploaded yet, but I snagged the username: *600 Watts* over at www.soundcloud.com, and will be using that for posting audio examples in addition to youtube vids.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 24, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> They do NOT stack. If this theory held any weight, auto makers would put 3 standard headlights in a beam, instead of engineering a HID lamp. Light towers would run on LED's, Etc. Lumens at the bulb bleed off as required by inverse square law. They are not "Carried" nor "Boosted" by other lumens near them. It appears brighter because there are more points of light, which penetrate our eyes more. But you're right, PAR (Plant available Radiation) is what we seek for plants. The closest culture to us would be salt water reef owners, who use lamps to help organisms, particularly plants, flourish in an artificial reef tank.


Actinic lamps for salt water application and oddly enough a blue actinic gives off most of its light right at 480nm, exactly the wavelength our plants need to veg, however since the wavelength is so narrow it's not good to use all actinic lamps in the same range, a broader spectrum is needed. I use 5600k and 4100k lamps in my tent for vegging. Which brings me to the point of light intensity. The person adding his cfl's together to get his total lumens is kidding himself. Cfl's have about zero penetration. If I hold my light meter right under my four tube ho t5 light, it doesn't even reach two thousand lumens three inches from the tubes. If the light isn't reaching two thousand lumens from three inches away how could a light on one side of a tent give off enough effective lumens two foot from another light? My light meter will max out at over two thousand lumens from my hid lights two feet away from the source. I have done complete grows under my t5's and there is no comparison to using cfl's and hid lighting. I'm not saying I didn't get some good buds but the yields just don't compare, period.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> this is how i spent my sunday
> http://www.blueberrypatch.org/
> i have never had this much fun with my clothes on
> smoking bowls here, joints over there, bongs this way, oh you wanna roll then come down this trail, here's some sweet live music (the chick played an electric guitar that was made out of a cigar box, i shit you not)
> ...


Sunny, I'm halfway through the video, thank you, thank you, thank you. Looks like me and my lady have a day trip ahead of us. It looks like the place my mind saw when I was sixteen and full of peace and love and goodwill towards your fellow man. Thanks for the heads up about the blueberry patch. I knew this place had to exist somewhere and luckily it's only a couple of hours from me.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I regret that I have no* prOn* for you all today. Soon My friends soon. Lots of new faces around. Welcome to The Club, help yourself to some tasty Rep.
> 
> Picked up a few more strains from a fellow Sixer today  so I now officially have a THC Fruit Salad in my tent. LA Con, Skywalker OG, Dream Queen, Cindy99, Gurple and Harlequin. This is going to be an interesting batch.
> 
> ...


is this your first time with the "Harlequin"?
cause im about to be working with some x's,with it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

genuity said:


> is this your first time with the "Harlequin"?
> cause im about to be working with some x's,with it.


x's? whats that mean


----------



## zibra (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Doobie what's going on man. I just wanted to stop by and say hello and let u know jig has been helping me with choosing loop peddle and givin me a lots of tips. I'm getting my first guitar peddle BOSS RC-3  I'm pretty excited. I have been practicing 1-2 hours a day and my fingers are getting calluses now . I was thinking since I'm on the roll do u think it would be too much to add a bass guitar and try to learn that too? 

I met a lot of great friends and learned a few new things that I didn't know before and for that I wanted to say *THANK YOU* CLUB 600!!!!!!!!!
z


----------



## zibra (Jan 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> x's? whats that mean


cross, lol...I think!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2012)

Heads you are so welcome my friend. Winter Woman stays in ft myers in the winter, she said she's gonna hit up the patch when she and Mr Winter get down here.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, zibra 
Great to hear about the fun/work you're putting in on your guitar!
That RC-3 is a powerful little looper, you'll love it!
And as for adding in a bass: go for it!
If/when you decide to hook up with other musician's it always helps to be able to play more than one instrument.
Next thing you know you'll be looking like this:


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2012)

zibra said:


> cross, lol...I think!!!!


yep,thats it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

zibra said:


> cross, lol...I think!!!!


Yeah thanx that makes sense, I am tired this morn...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

genuity said:


> yep,thats it.


Have you grown out a straight Harlequin?


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Have you grown out a straight Harlequin?


na,id like to get more info on it tho.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2012)

Well howdy 6ers 
I got calluses on my hands from working in the soon to be garden. Still lots to do so Im off to the fields and will catch up with you cats later 
[video=youtube;qDKeAPonu_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDKeAPonu_8[/video]


PS: I got all my seeds back  yay! Will post a pic when I get a camera lol


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi guys check out my 1200 watt blueberry[video=youtube_share;Nz02dCzxWU8]http://youtu.be/Nz02dCzxWU8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2012)

oh yea,spacebomb ohyea baby.

glad you got yo seeds,can not wait to see some pics from ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice!
Hey, if you want to have the video window show up in your post, you need to use the URL provided when you click the "Share" button.
You can go back into your post and edit it into it if you want.
This is the actual URL to use for your particular video with the "Insert Video" button when you make or edit a post. :

http://youtu.be/Nz02dCzxWU8

To get a usable URL for each vid uploaded, just click on the "Share" button that's right below the vid and copy that URL instead of the URL that's shown up in the address bar.


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks DoobieBrother!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice rip at the end.


----------



## zibra (Jan 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, zibra
> Great to hear about the fun/work you're putting in on your guitar!
> That RC-3 is a powerful little looper, you'll love it!
> And as for adding in a bass: go for it!
> ...


Thanks a million man....I have super champ xd amp, what bass guitar should I get???
by the way I'm trying to learn Snow (hey oh) song  I'm playing the first 7-8 notes


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Jig


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice!
> Hey, if you want to have the video window show up in your post, you need to use the URL provided when you click the "Share" button.
> You can go back into your post and edit it into it if you want.
> This is the actual URL to use for your particular video with the "Insert Video" button when you make or edit a post. :
> ...


Thank you!

about growing......
[video=youtube_share;jqycvOTtnFU]http://youtu.be/jqycvOTtnFU[/video]


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

My hood in my 4x4 tent sux for spreading the light. I have decided I have to remedy this. I am not getting light on the sides. I think I will use 2 of the same hood in there side by side. They are small enough they will actually fit too.
I have at my disposal 
(1) 600 hps
(1) 1000 hps
(1) 400 hps
(1) 400 mh
Ill cut and re attach cords as needed to make this work, not worried about it really, and I could always buy a new cordset if I really needed.
What combination would be best?
My exhaust is a 8" active air like 700 cfm...currently on a controller turned to half as it is too cold in my tent otherwise
ambient ion my house ranges from 58* at the lowest at night to 70* during the day sometimes higher if I use the oven.

**EDIT** I wish light movers came in a 4' length I would def buy it!! then one light would do it and I could clip fans to the mover as well and be set.


----------



## zibra (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi jig haya doin???? Now I want a bass guitar


----------



## zibra (Jan 24, 2012)

...and a bongo. I think a bongo is a must, get high and freakin make some noise


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2012)

Bass they do make 4 foot movers just sold one


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.indigogardensupply.com/Hydrofarm-Light-Track-4-Foot-5587.htm just n example


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> http://www.indigogardensupply.com/Hydrofarm-Light-Track-4-Foot-5587.htm just n example


Thanx, I had just found the same one. Are they heavy, well basically will my lil tent hold it and a 8" fan and my light?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bla bla bla bla.

*"Where's The Pr0n"


*&#8203;lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> http://www.indigogardensupply.com/Hydrofarm-Light-Track-4-Foot-5587.htm just n example


you always sell what I need right b4 I know I need it...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Bla bla bla bla.
> 
> *"Where's The Pr0n"
> 
> ...


Here ya go BC,,,some kiddie PrON for ya


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> you always sell what I need right b4 I know I need it...lol


I know huh that was the last of stuff I don't use ......no more stuff for sale anyway yes it is light it's aluminum and it was used in my buddy's 4x4 tent not Shure on the weight u can hang from it he just had a hood and some ducting


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2012)

zibra said:


> Thanks a million man....I have super champ xd amp, what bass guitar should I get???
> by the way I'm trying to learn Snow (hey oh) song  I'm playing the first 7-8 notes



Not sure how good a bass guitar would sound coming from a guitar amp.
Wouldn't be the worst, but I'd worry about damaging the speaker with the much lower and more complex bass frequencies.
Good news is you can pick up a decent Fender or Peavey or Crate (or something else) in the 20 to 60 watt range for home use for $50 to $100 second hand.
As for a bass, it depends on how much you have in your budget for it.
If parting with "Fender Money" is no big deal, then you can't go wrong with a Fender P-Bass.
If money is an issue, then Epiphone makes good ones for the money, Ibanez, Yamaha, Cort, etc.
Just plug it into the amp you'll be using and do a range of string plucks to see how it feels & sounds, and try a bunch out.
I'm no good when it comes to spending other people's money (why I kept quiet about Jig's up coming grow room build up. Sorry, jig!), so all I can say is try inexpensive ones first, or reasonably-priced used basses from Fender like one of their P-basses if you want an all around workhorse.
Not much help, sorry!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> I know huh that was the last of stuff I don't use ......no more stuff for sale anyway yes it is light it's aluminum and it was used in my buddy's 4x4 tent not Shure on the weight u can hang from it he just had a hood and some ducting


I realized all my hood are straight sided and that is why I am lacking lighting to the front and back. I think I need a block buster super duper sized hood, then decide if I need 2 or a rail.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is some of my candy pr*O*n....


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Who say's i cant get stoned?*

[video=youtube;kFOz5fiVwg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFOz5fiVwg4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

It looks like the blockbuster is the best hood with 4 angled sides and a perfect square.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

On my way out the door and checked the tent b4 leaving like I always do....It was 104* in there....the fan came unplugged!! Damn glad I caught that!


----------



## geekmike (Jan 24, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Here is some of my candy pr*O*n....
> 
> View attachment 2017065View attachment 2017071View attachment 2017073


Very nice! Dry Ice?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Where the fuck can I buy dry ice. I've called supermarkets, liquior stores, ice cream shops. There is an Ice company (who ever knew) that is about 40 miles from me, but I'd much rather get something a little closer. Any advice???


EDIT: Nice song swamp. Nice disater averted bass. That coulda been bad. And nice candy BKB.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

I buy dry ice at Savemart, not sure if you have them there though. They used to be called albertsons a few yrs back. Hope you find some!


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 24, 2012)

was bored and threw this vid together from some recent pics Enjoy [video=youtube;9lOml8cBL9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lOml8cBL9k&amp;context=C3880d67ADOEgsToPDskLm MVzpLZBa3Oh50NI2CHTO[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Where the fuck can I buy dry ice. I've called supermarkets, liquior stores, ice cream shops. There is an Ice company (who ever knew) that is about 40 miles from me, but I'd much rather get something a little closer. Any advice???
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nice song swamp. Nice disater averted bass. That coulda been bad. And nice candy BKB.


Smart and Final


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

JACKPOT!!!! Thanks bro. Even the ice companies are no help. One is out and the other closes at 2pm.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cougar Secondaries


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cougar Secondaries


*
That Cougar is one sexy lady! *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

Alright I can officially join the 600 club.. Today I got 2x600 watt digital greenhouse systems from htg supply.. I'll be hooking it up in my flower tent tonight.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 24, 2012)

well okay, noob. Welcome!





wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright I can officially join the 600 club.. Today I got 2x600 watt digital greenhouse systems from htg supply.. I'll be hooking it up in my flower tent tonight.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> well okay, noob. Welcome!


LMAO far from a newb my friend.. New to 600 watters but plenty of exp with 400s. I run 2 in my tent I'm just swapping it for the 600s now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

We are pleased to have the likes of you round these parts. And I think any of us who have been around a while know you are no noob. Welcome! Good any pictures from the past. It's ok that stuff wasn't under a 6 before. (i've actually never owned or used a 600, but don't tell anyone) 

Ok guys... last questions I think. Should I break up the trim/ buds before running the dry ice? And what do you guys shake it onto... a mirror? Lol... anytime I start putting large mirrors on the floor it brings me back to being 21... so glad I only mess with green stuff these days. A good sativa is 'up' enough for me. 

And speaking of noobs... shnk I had no idea you've been around since Jan 08. Woulda thought you'd learn a thing or two in that time. I kid, i kid. You know you rock bro.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2012)

yep.............

and welcome wbw.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> We are pleased to have the likes of you round these parts. And I think any of us who have been around a while know you are no noob. Welcome! Good any pictures from the past. It's ok that stuff wasn't under a 6 before. (i've actually never owned or used a 600, but don't tell anyone)
> 
> Ok guys... last questions I think. Should I break up the trim/ buds before running the dry ice? And what do you guys shake it onto... a mirror? Lol... anytime I start putting large mirrors on the floor it brings me back to being 21... so glad I only mess with green stuff these days. A good sativa is 'up' enough for me.
> 
> And speaking of noobs... shnk I had no idea you've been around since Jan 08. Woulda thought you'd learn a thing or two in that time. I kid, i kid. You know you rock bro.


The ice pulverizes all plant material, so there is no point grinding it before hand IMO.

Btw

[video=youtube;cln4UTA5wzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cln4UTA5wzA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Bro that brings back memories right there. I used to listed to Pato when I was like 8 y.o. SOmetimes I think it's why I became a pothead. I love pato so much, so full of positivity.

Thanks for the help guys. I'll let you know how it comes out.

I also got a massive press. I didn't know it was so big when ordering. Guess I'm gonna have to make a lot of keif/ hash, whatever.


----------



## Qwisty (Jan 24, 2012)

Just started third week of 12/12..

Single 600 Watt Aeroponics grow with H&G nutes. Check out my journal below.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2012)

Just to help green-up the page a little:

54 days since seeds were sown, and plants are all between 12" and 18" tall.









C4/Caseyband
\/\/\/







DOG
\/\/\/


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I realized all my hood are straight sided and that is why I am lacking lighting to the front and back. I think I need a block buster super duper sized hood, then decide if I need 2 or a rail.


I too grow in a 4x4 tent bass....had this same problem except it was from a cooltube....horrible light footprint....bought this and my growth is perfectly even as far as bud formation goes all around.....with the cooltube I always had rockhard nuggs in the center of the tent but the edges were always wispy and airy.....picked mine up for pretty cheap too.....

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14181-blazer-reflector-6-air-cooled.aspx




Kinda odd you bring this up cause I was just talking my buddy TheOrganic out of buying a cooltube this morning and getting a real hood


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

So, I ran ~117 g of trim through my 110 micron bag. Shook it for 2 mintues and collected it. ~9.5 grams. Shook it again for 4 minutes and got ~8.5 grams. So like 18 grams from 118 grams. The second batch is more green than the first (as you would imagine).

Here's a couple pics. Got about 500-600 more grams of trim to go through. Hope the ice lasts.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I too grow in a 4x4 tent bass....had this same problem except it was from a cooltube....horrible light footprint....bought this and my growth is perfectly even as far as bud formation goes all around.....with the cooltube I always had rockhard nuggs in the center of the tent but the edges were always wispy and airy.....picked mine up for pretty cheap too.....
> 
> http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14181-blazer-reflector-6-air-cooled.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanx bro, looks like a solid hood!

Did or do you use a 4
600 or a 1000 watter in there?


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheese and crackers! That is one hell of a post! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Bro that brings back memories right there. I used to listed to Pato when I was like 8 y.o. SOmetimes I think it's why I became a pothead. I love pato so much, so full of positivity.


I got a link to a cool website that you can check to see what 100 songs where hot during any given year.
(you mentioned being 8 years old when listen to that song, so I looked it up to see when it was made, then google-ified "songs of 1988" to see what was charting back then.
When I was 8 years old, these were the year's hot 100 songs:

(1974)
1. The Way We Were
, Barbra Streisand 
2. Seasons In The Sun, Terry Jacks
3. Love's Theme





, Love Unlimited Orchestra
4. Come and Get Your Love





, Redbone
5. Dancing Machine
, The Jackson 5
6. The Loco-Motion





, Grand Funk Railroad
7. T.S.O.P. (The Sound of Philadelphia)





, MFSB
8. The Streak





, Ray Stevens
9. Bennie and the Jets





, Elton John
10. One Hell of a Woman





, Mac Davis
11. Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)





, Aretha Franklin
12. Jungle Boogie





, Kool and The Gang
13. Midnight at the Oasis





, Maria Muldaur
14. You Make Me Feel Brand New





, Stylistics
15. Show and Tell





, Al Wilson
16. Spiders and Snakes





, Jim Stafford
17. Rock On
, David Essex
18. Sunshine On My Shoulders
, John Denver
19. Sideshow





, Blue Magic
20. Hooked On a Feeling
, Blue Swede
21. Billy, Don't Be a Hero





, Bo Donaldson and The Heywoods
22. Band On the Run





, Paul McCartney and Wings
23. The Most Beautiful Girl





, Charlie Rich
24. Time In a Bottle





, Jim Croce
25. Annie's Song





, John Denver
26. Let Me Be There, Olivia Newton-John
27. Sundown
, Gordon Lightfoot
28. (You're) Having My Baby





, Paul Anka
29. Rock Me Gently





, Andy Kim
30. Boogie Down





, Eddie Kendricks
31. You're Sixteen, You're Beautiful and You're Mine





, Ringo Starr
32. If You Love Me (Let Me Know)





, Olivia Newton-John
33. Dark Lady





, Cher
34. Best Thing That Ever Happened to Me





, Gladys Knight and The Pips
35. Feel Like Makin' Love





, Roberta Flack
36. Just Don't Want to Be Lonely
, The Main Ingredient
37. Nothing from Nothing





, Billy Preston
38. Rock Your Baby





, George McCrae
39. Top of the World





, The Carpenters
40. The Joker





, The Steve Miller Band
41. I've Got to Use My Imagination





, Gladys Knight and The Pips
42. The Show Must Go On





, Three Dog Night
43. Rock the Boat





, The Hues Corporation
44. Smokin' In the Boys Room
, Brownsville Station
45. Living for the City





, Stevie Wonder
46. The Night Chicago Died





, Paper Lace
47. Then Came You





, Dionne Warwick and The Spinners
48. The Entertainer
, Marvin Hamlisch
49. Waterloo





, Abba
50. The Air That I Breathe





, The Hollies
51. Rikki Don't Lose That Number





, Steely Dan
52. Mockingbird





, Carly Simon
53. Help Me





, Joni Mitchell
54. You Won't See Me
, Anne Murray
55. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up





, Barry White
56. Tell Me Something Good





, Rufus
57. You and Me Against the World





, Helen Reddy
58. Rock & Roll Heaven





, The Righteous Brothers
59. Hollywood Swinging





, Kool and The Gang
60. Be Thankful for What You Got





, William Devaughn
61. Hang On In There Baby





, Johnny Bristol
62. Touch the Wind (Eres Tu)
, Mocedades
63. Takin' Care of Business





, Bachman-Turner Overdrive
64. Radar Love





, Golden Earring
65. Please Come to Boston





, Dave Loggins
66. Keep On Smilin'





, Wet Willie
67. Lookin' for a Love





, Bobby Womack
68. Put Your Hands Together





, O'Jays
69. On and On





, Gladys Knight and The Pips
70. Oh Very Young





, Cat Stevens
71. Leave Me Alone (Ruby Red Dress)





, Helen Reddy
72. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road





, Elton John
73. (I've Been) Searchin' So Long





, Chicago
74. Oh My My





, Ringo Starr
75. For the Love of Money





, The O'Jays
76. I Shot the Sheriff
, Eric Clapton
77. Jet





, Paul McCartney and Wings
78. Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me





, Elton John
79. Tubular Bells





, Mike Oldfield
80. A Love Song





, Anne Murray
81. I'm Leaving It (All) Up to You





, Donny and Marie Osmond
82. Hello It's Me





, Todd Rundgren
83. I Love





, Tom T. Hall
84. Clap for the Wolfman





, The Guess Who
85. I'll Have to Say I Love You In a Song





, Jim Croce
86. The Lord's Prayer, Sister Janet Mead
87. Trying To Hold On To My Woman, Lamont Dozier
88. Don't You Worry 'Bout a Thing





, Stevie Wonder
89. A Very Special Love Song





, Charlie Rich
90. My Girl Bill, Jim Stafford
91. My Mistake (Was to Love You)





, Diana Ross and Marvin Gaye
91. Helen Wheels





, Paul McCartney and Wings
93. Wildwood Weed, 
Jim Stafford
94. Beach Baby





, First Class
95. Me and Baby Brother





, War
96. Rockin' Roll Baby





, The Stylistics
97. I Honestly Love You





, Olivia Newton-John
98. Call On Me





, Chicago
99. Wild Thing
, Fancy
100. Mighty Love, Pt. 1





, The Spinners

----------
when I was born, these were what was playing on the radio:
(*explains my musical tastes)

(1966)
1. The Ballad of the Green Berets





, Sgt. Barry Sadler
2. Cherish





, Association
3. You're My Soul and Inspiration





, Righteous Brothers
4. Reach Out I'll Be There





, Four Tops
5. 96 Tears





, ? and The Mysterians
6. Last Train to Clarksville





, The Monkees
7. Monday, Monday





, The Mama's and The Papa's
8. You Can't Hurry Love





, Supremes
9. The Poor Side of Town





, Johnny Rivers
10. California Dreamin'





, The Mama's and The Papa's
11. Summer In the City





, Lovin' Spoonful
12. Born Free





, Roger Williams
13. These Boots Are Made for Walkin'





, Nancy Sinatra
14. What Becomes of the Brokenhearted





, Jimmy Ruffin
15. Strangers In the Night





, Frank Sinatra
16. We Can Work It Out
, The Beatles
17. Good Lovin'





, Young Rascals
18. Winchester Cathedral





, New Vaudeville Band
19. Hanky Panky (Single Version)





, Tommy James and The Shondells
20. When a Man Loves a Woman





, Percy Sledge
21. Paint It Black





, Rolling Stones
22. Goodnight My Love





, Petula Clark
23. Lightnin' Strikes
, Lou Christie
24. Wild Thing





, Troggs
25. Kicks
, Paul Revere and The Raiders
26. Sunshine Superman





, Donovan
27. Sunny





, Bobby Hebb
28. Paperback Writer
, The Beatles
29. See You In September





, The Happenings
30. You Keep Me Hangin' On





, Supremes
31. Lil' Red Riding Hood
, Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs
32. Devil With the Blue Dress On / Good Golly Miss Molly
, Mitch Ryder and The Detroit Wheels
33. Good Vibrations





, Beach Boys
34. A Groovy Kind of Love





, Mindbenders
35. You Don't Have to Say You Love Me





, Dusty Springfield
36. Cool Jerk





, The Capitols
37. Born a Woman





, Sandy Posey
38. Red Rubber Ball





, The Cyrkle
39. B-A-B-Y
, Carla Thomas
40. Walk Away Renee
, Left Banke
41. Daydream





, Lovin' Spoonful
42. Time Won't Let Me





, Outsiders
43. Hooray for Hazel





, Tommy Roe
44. Sweet Pea





, Tommy Roe
45. Bus Stop





, The Hollies
46. I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry
, B.J. Thomas
47. I'm Your Puppet





, James and Bobby Purify
48. Ain't Too Proud to Beg





, The Temptations
49. Dirty Water





, Standells
50. Elusive Butterfly





, Bob Lind
51. I Am a Rock





, Simon and Garfunkel
52. Crying Time





, Ray Charles
53. Secret Agent Man





, Johnny Rivers
54. The Sounds of Silence





, Simon and Garfunkel
55. Lady Godiva





, Peter and Gordon
56. Homeward Bound





, Simon and Garfunkel
57. Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind?





, Lovin' Spoonful
58. Barefootin'





, Robert Parker
59. Uptight (Everything's Alright)





, Stevie Wonder
60. Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)





, Cher
61. Sloop John B





, Beach Boys
62. 19th Nervous Breakdown





, Rolling Stones
63. Wipe Out





, The Surfaris
64. Psychotic Reaction
, Count Five
65. Beauty Is Only Skin Deep





, The Temptations
66. No Matter What Shape (Your Stomach Is In), T-Bones
67. Just Like Me
, Paul Revere and The Raiders
68. Love Makes The World Go Round





, Deon Jackson
69. The Pied Piper





, Crispian St. Peters
70. Coming On Strong





, Brenda Lee
71. Somewhere, My Love (Lara's Theme from "Doctor Zhivago")





, Ray Conniff and The Singers
72. Almost Persuaded





, David Houston
73. If I Were a Carpenter





, Bobby Darin
74. Don't Mess With Bill





, Marvelettes
75. Cherry, Cherry
, Neil Diamond
76. Working In the Coal Mine





, Lee Dorsey
77. Message to Michael (Message to Martha)





, Dionne Warwick
78. Love Is a Hurtin' Thing





, Lou Rawls
79. Barbara Ann





, Beach Boys
80. Gloria





, Shadows Of Knight
81. My World Is Empty Without You





, Supremes
82. Rainy Day Women #12 & 35
, Bob Dylan
83. Guantanamera





, Sandpipers
84. Land of 1000 Dances
, Wilson Pickett
85. Oh How Happy
, Shades Of Blue
86. Woman





, Peter and Gordon
87. You Baby (Stereo)





, The Turtles
88. Five O'Clock World





, Vogues
89. Black Is Black
, Los Bravos
90. Nowhere Man
, The Beatles
91. Dandy





, Herman's Hermits
92. Baby Scratch My Back





, Slim Harpo
93. She's Just My Style
, Gary Lewis and The Playboys
94. The More I See You
, Chris Montez
95. I Fought the Law





, Bobby Fuller Four
96. Yellow Submarine
, The Beatles
97. Hungry
, Paul Revere and The Raiders
98. Zorba the Greek
, Herb Alpert and The Tijuana Brass
99. Shapes of Things





, Yardbirds
100. 634-5789





, Wilson Pickett



What about YOU peepski's?


*http://www.musicoutfitters.com/topsongs/1966.htm
*
/\/\/\/\
_****substitute any year you want with "1966" in the adress above to get a top 100 list for that year*_





Funny, for a good time call Jenny at 867-5309....

For a little lovin', call Wilson at 634-5789....

[video=youtube_share;My2apquxKKQ]http://youtu.be/My2apquxKKQ[/video]


_*A must listen:*_
"_Wild Wood Weed_" by Jim Stafford
[video=youtube_share;fKym33vK1cs]http://youtu.be/fKym33vK1cs[/video]​


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> This is my Football. Anyone into Supercross?
> 
> [video=youtube;13byRV-zw7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13byRV-zw7o[/video]



I'm into supercross. My brother and I went to Anaheim 1. It was badass


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 24, 2012)

doobie

What is the site address? I'm interested in '68, year I graduated from high school.


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 24, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> doobie
> 
> What is the site address? I'm interested in '68, year I graduated from high school.
> 
> ...


http://musicoutfitters.com/top-100-songs.htm


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

I found out yesterday that the racing club I belong to lost a member on saturday when he crashed while racing a National event. He was married and had kids so I feel for his family. I didn't know him that well since I don't race anymore but did know him and he was a great person. He will be missed by many. 

Rest in peace brother....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I found out yesterday that the racing club I belong to lost a member on saturday when he crashed while racing a National event. He was married and had kids so I feel for his family. I didn't know him that well since I don't race anymore but did know him and he was a great person. He will be missed by many.
> 
> Rest in peace brother....


That sucks man.

I stopped racing in 2005 i think. My son and I covered the whole state of California and parts on Nevada for almost 15 years racing Cross Country/Hare Scrambles and a few MX races. We had a blast mostly regional District 36 events some national, he raced 80's then 125's and i raced a 250 in the Old Fart Class. Did a few Vintage Races also on a 76 cr 125 elsinore, those were some of my best finishes. Then my son found Girls and it all ended


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

That's killer. I raced D37, MRAN and the SRA Grand Prix series for a while. I ran the San Felipe 250 race once and was a standby for a 250 Pro team for the 1000 a couple years ago before letting go of racing and riding dirt. AMA Vet 250 Expert here, you?
I will forever miss racing.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm still in my 30's but have been beat up enough over the years to feel like I'm in my 50's. I don't regret any of it though, you know?
Elsinores are great bikes and I used to have an Elsinore 250 that I used to ride around at the races if I wasn't racing.


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;2bQR_W0i1yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQR_W0i1yg[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> That's killer. I raced D37, MRAN and the SRA Grand Prix series for a while. I ran the San Felipe 250 race once and was a standby for a 250 Pro team for the 1000 a couple years ago before letting go of racing and riding dirt. AMA Vet 250 Expert here, you?
> I will forever miss racing.


I never got out of the Intermediate class, I had to make it to work on Monday  Some of the best times with my son I miss it too. 

This is a Gran Prix at Hangtown MX in 2003.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

Totally. My son was just getting into it when I stopped going out but he's got a nice collection of trophies from the kid events. I don't know how they did kid events in D36 but all they had to do was finish in D37 and they got a trophy and usually a shwag bag from a race sponsor. Little courses near signups usually.
I was self employed when I was really getting after it so didn't worry too much about going down. 250 2-strokes FTW!!!


EDIT: That's a cool pic btw. It didn't load at first so I didn't see it. I'll see if I can white out my numbers since they have my name and stuff and if I can, I'll put one up of mine.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx bro, looks like a solid hood!
> 
> Did or do you use a 4
> 600 or a 1000 watter in there?


1000......most the time it's dimmed down to 600....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> (you mentioned being 8 years old when listen to that song, so I looked it up to see when it was made, then google-ified "songs of 1988" to see what was sharting back then.


I must have been nine then. I'm surpised I actually got that close, I'm bad with times.

About the dry ice hash. The 6 pounds of dry ice easily went though about nearly a pound of trim and was still there at the end. I got over 65 grams, for something around 17% extraction rate.

Thanks for the help everyone. Wish I could send some to you all.

EDIT: And bucket head... man I was just thinking about you yesterday my man. Good to see you around. I still remember the leaves on the SLH you grew that were as big as a basketball. Those things were epic. You been good???


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm striking out on the race pics here for some reason but here's a pic of the last bike I had after a night race. 

We changed PCs and all of our pics got put somewhere on this one but I'm having a hell of a time finding them.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> View attachment 2017842
> I'm striking out on the race pics here for some reason but here's a pic of the last bike I had after a night race.
> 
> We changed PCs and all of our pics got put somewhere on this one but I'm having a hell of a time finding them.


That looks like a handfull. You must have been pleased to see a KTM finally win last week in Supercross Aye?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> 1000......most the time it's dimmed down to 600....lol


In think I vegged too long so Ill run a 1000 the whole time prolly. 9 girls in 3gal pots vegged for a month in a 4x4 prolly not gonna work out well??


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> In think I vegged too long so Ill run a 1000 the whole time prolly. 9 girls in 3gal pots vegged for a month in a 4x4 prolly not gonna work out well??


Your tent is going to explode like a bag of Popcorn.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> That looks like a handfull. You must have been pleased to see a KTM finally win last week in Supercross Aye?


I've never been loyal to any one brand but do have my favorite racers. I did find one pic so I just edited out my info on it


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> In think I vegged too long so Ill run a 1000 the whole time prolly. 9 girls in 3gal pots vegged for a month in a 4x4 prolly not gonna work out well??


Grape vine those bad Betty's!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

That pic was taken at the end of a pretty long whoop section that had a bit of a mound at the end and it just kind of popped me up a bit. Not knowing what was on the other side, I was a little nervous hitting it in 4th but I was close behind the guy running 1st overall so I just went for it, LOL. I never did pass that guy but it's all good. We're close friends now and still hang out even though I don't race anymore.

I get up early these days so I'm off to bed. G'night 600!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 24, 2012)

Aev's super silver haze + trainwreck x early skunk.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking good there bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a male um-neutered 115 lb bluenose/amer bully, and found out that my 5-10 lb schweeny is in heat!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's all of it... have a good night:


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking awesome, Jig. I'm about to tap out, too. Just ate a fuck ton of cookies... I'm about to be so baked I can't sit up in bed. Here I go! 

I love you, 600.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lights out for me....


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> In think I vegged too long so Ill run a 1000 the whole time prolly. 9 girls in 3gal pots vegged for a month in a 4x4 prolly not gonna work out well??


Haha....I'm having trouble finding room with five girls in my 4x4


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 25, 2012)

Morning 6er's. I'm having the same issue as you endlscyce. The ceiling in my grow room is about 9' high but my tallest plant is about less than 2' away from the ceiling & she still has another month of flowering to go.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> In think I vegged too long so Ill run a 1000 the whole time prolly. 9 girls in 3gal pots vegged for a month in a 4x4 prolly not gonna work out well??


I had 5 three gallon and 4 9x9 white pots, and i ran clones and mine was pretty full. you're gonna have your hands full for sure, trainings definitely gonna be a necessity. I transplanted clones that were in maybe 16oz containers prior to being moved into thier final 3 gallon containers, i transplanted the day i switched over to 12/12( due to constraints) and when i just pulled the root ball out, they were so root bound. real healthy white roots with alot of feeders and white root hairs, but the whole pot was a root mass. I think you'll find with a month veg in them, the 3's are a bit too small. Regardless, your probably gonna blow the zipper off that bitch.


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 25, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Morning 6er's. I'm having the same issue as you endlscyce. The ceiling in my grow room is about 9' high but my tallest plant is about less than 2' away from the ceiling & she still has another month of flowering to go.


OH BOY, raise the roof or lower them floors


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 25, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> OH BOY, raise the roof or lower them floors


Don't think I didn't think that already lol


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 25, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> doobie
> 
> What is the site address? I'm interested in '68, year I graduated from high school.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at sixty eight now and going to seventy one, my year of graduation...if I would have graduated. On a happier note, twenty five years after being out of high school I walked into a GED test with no preparation and passed with no problem.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Heads Up... didnt you have a referal for the exhale bags? I wanna buy one today or tomorrow, and modify it to work with my CO2boost pump in a 5 gallon bucket. I know you said to order from somewhere and say you referred for a discount, or so you could get a discount or somethin


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2012)

Morning folks 

high winds destroyed my hoophouse last night  I was just starting to fill it up with starts too. Oh well lesson learned, Im glad it didnt happen when it was full of plants though. I'll build something stronger and more permanent. The only thing about it getting to me is the waisted time.
On a lighter~ I was starting to realise that 2 horses isnt producing enough manure for the amount of compost I want to continually make so I was contemplating getting another animal or two but couldn't really make up my mind, so I put it on the side wile I attempted to make some progress on my daunting "to-do list". I was out pruning the pair tree and notice something in the tall grass. I looked over and low and behold three donkeys just wondering around, looks like a pair and their offspring. So I coaxed them into the property with food and they now have a good home. Im gonna try to find if someone is missing them, but the donkeys dont seem to have been been cared for very well so Im not gonna try too hard to find any previous owners  
Anywho, thunderstorms today but I need to get some sh!t done


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2012)

Whodat where the fuck do you live now?! Don't answer that, I know more or less. But fuck dude... can I come live at your camp, too? Sounds amazing. I'll bring treats.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Donkeys FTW!

Even the animals cooperate with you whodat. That's awesome. You should definitely have enough shit now. Now quit sticking your whole arm in it... you won't get burned, haha.

My family raises angus cows all round texas and lousianna. It's wild how much you can charge for some bull sperm.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 25, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> I'm looking at sixty eight now and going to seventy one, my year of graduation...if I would have graduated. On a happier note, twenty five years after being out of high school I walked into a GED test with no preparation and passed with no problem.


Going back to school is frustrating me Ime 27 and dropped out of school at 16 so went back to adult education to get a diploma. Doing math now not a strong area for me unless it's adding ml and teaspoons and stuff regular measurements I use everyday. Ben to three classes so far.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2012)

It's never too late, Method. Deciding to go back is the hardest part. You're already over that hump, man. Good luck to ya.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 25, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> It's never too late, Method. Deciding to go back is the hardest part. You're already over that hump, man. Good luck to ya.


It's kinda cool relaxed place only go once a week to turn in homework and stuff there are people from 20 to an older lady using a walker she is a example of never to late


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Haha....I'm having trouble finding room with five girls in my 4x4


1 middle 1 each corner...I know you have already tried that though....lol


Calidadd said:


> Morning 6er's. I'm having the same issue as you endlscyce. The ceiling in my grow room is about 9' high but my tallest plant is about less than 2' away from the ceiling & she still has another month of flowering to go.


chop them tops off lol.....guess you gotta bend em??



farmer2424 said:


> I had 5 three gallon and 4 9x9 white pots, and i ran clones and mine was pretty full. you're gonna have your hands full for sure, trainings definitely gonna be a necessity. I transplanted clones that were in maybe 16oz containers prior to being moved into thier final 3 gallon containers, i transplanted the day i switched over to 12/12( due to constraints) and when i just pulled the root ball out, they were so root bound. real healthy white roots with alot of feeders and white root hairs, but the whole pot was a root mass. I think you'll find with a month veg in them, the 3's are a bit too small. Regardless, your probably gonna blow the zipper off that bitch.


some of mine seem root bound already!!



whodatnation said:


> Morning folks
> 
> high winds destroyed my hoophouse last night  I was just starting to fill it up with starts too. Oh well lesson learned, Im glad it didnt happen when it was full of plants though. I'll build something stronger and more permanent. The only thing about it getting to me is the waisted time.
> On a lighter~ I was starting to realise that 2 horses isnt producing enough manure for the amount of compost I want to continually make so I was contemplating getting another animal or two but couldn't really make up my mind, so I put it on the side wile I attempted to make some progress on my daunting "to-do list". I was out pruning the pair tree and notice something in the tall grass. I looked over and low and behold three donkeys just wondering around, looks like a pair and their offspring. So I coaxed them into the property with food and they now have a good home. Im gonna try to find if someone is missing them, but the donkeys dont seem to have been been cared for very well so Im not gonna try too hard to find any previous owners
> Anywho, thunderstorms today but I need to get some sh!t done


Do you live in fairy-tale town?? Crazy that mystery donkeys show up right when you need more shit! Crazy to see donkeys in the wild at all


Morning 600!!
My fan in my tent stopped oscillating, and now stopped blowing....arrrggghh!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 25, 2012)

I Love Romulan  Heres my Mother Romulan Plant Day 43 Flowering


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2012)

Method, that's great to hear and good luck to you bru. I left Uni to go home and help look after my step dad and went back as a more mature person a few years later and cruised the course. Sometimes we are just not ready to do things when we have too (i.e school is not for everyone).

Hey peeps, I have been in hospital for an operation so recovering at the mo (hence the absence). I had to water the girls this morning and all were looking rather pissed at me for neglect. I think I'll take down the last BOlo Kush tomorrow if I am feeling up to it.

Anyhoo, keep it green 600-ites.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2012)

If the math gets really really bad for you, there are always young & starving college math whizzes who tutor peeps for pretty cheap.

Might get lucky and find one who'll work for weed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sure the girls are glad that daddy is home!
Rest up, D!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2012)

For those into math and nerdy puns & jokes:

*http://www.punoftheday.com/cgi-bin/findpuns.pl?q=math&submit=Search

*#41. _A mathematician, who was also a horticulturist, was interested in prime roots, square roots, Branch Prediction Theory, and trees in general._


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 25, 2012)

My Lil man has had a fever since last night  Its crazy how being a parent changes you so much. All i want is to take the fever from him and put it on myself. *SIGH* The Joys Of Being a Dad I LOVE IT


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kg7XaXK7Czg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg7XaXK7Czg&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C3353cc8U DOEgsToPDskL6jZ_4L5Ssoapp7u15fADZ[/video]


----------



## Dr High (Jan 25, 2012)

drewsb420 said:


> [video=youtube;Kg7XaXK7Czg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg7XaXK7Czg&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C3353cc8U DOEgsToPDskL6jZ_4L5Ssoapp7u15fADZ[/video]



Nice blueberry kush!

How cold in Celcius (if possible) does it get in south cali during winter? Day and night?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dr High said:


> Nice blueberry kush!
> 
> How cold in Celcius (if possible) does it get in south cali during winter? Day and night?


That is a a very ambiguous question, and Socal is TOO Large to give an accurate answer.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> That is a a very ambiguous question, and Socal is TOO Large to give an accurate answer.



I live in the Southern most part of CA, and last month we had night time lows of 35 F or 1.6 C ; Right now it is like 65 0r 70 or 18.3 C out i think.


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 25, 2012)

its been getting around 75 during the day and as low as 40 during the night idk what that is celcius


----------



## Dr High (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah thats about 1-4 Celcius(night) day would be 20C, id imagine plants grow much much slower in these conditions!


----------



## drewsb420 (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah they do slow down, seems like this strain does pretty good in colder temps it is a very strong strain tho been growing it for awhile now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2012)

For those into groovin' to some kool funk, this guy is a really good bassist, and knows how to use his looper and pedals amazingly.
Good shizznicity for the ears.


[video=youtube_share;CzUaaMEMBOY]http://youtu.be/CzUaaMEMBOY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

We got that covered. My other great love in life is math. I was about 5 classes and a thesis away from a masters in algebra, lol. The pun thing is super funny.



DoobieBrother said:


> If the math gets really really bad for you, there are always young & starving college math whizzes who tutor peeps for pretty cheap.
> 
> Might get lucky and find one who'll work for weed.


I live in so cal an my nights now are around 0 c to 3 c, and it can get down to -10 c. Days are around 5 c at the moment, and days can have a high of -2 c around here when its a cold one. However I'm in the mountains of so cal. Like BC said it's a large, diverse area.

@Dst... glad to see you around again my friend. Hope you are recovering well. The place wasn't the same without you.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Method, that's great to hear and good luck to you bru. I left Uni to go home and help look after my step dad and went back as a more mature person a few years later and cruised the course. Sometimes we are just not ready to do things when we have too (i.e school is not for everyone).
> 
> Hey peeps, I have been in hospital for an operation so recovering at the mo (hence the absence). I had to water the girls this morning and all were looking rather pissed at me for neglect. I think I'll take down the last BOlo Kush tomorrow if I am feeling up to it.
> 
> ...


Hope all is well bro, wish you a healthy recovery!!!!

@ Hotsause, what the hell are you lacing your buds with??? Dirty bro, in a masterful way!!! Very nice buds!!! +REP!

Peace

BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm dyslexic, so math is difficult for me.
I get my 6 p b d 9 q letters & numbers jumbled up sometimes.
Always have to double & triple check.
Even look at it sideways.
Affects my writing, but to a much lesser extent.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Hotsause... I didn't know you had a baby too. Maybe I did. If I didn't say it before congrats. Super stoked for you. Can you guys tell the fucking stork to stop by my place sometime... seriously, lol.

McPurple has a kid now too. I think half the folks that hang round here have babies right now, lol. I got baby plants!



DoobieBrother said:


> I'm dyslexic, so math is difficult for me.
> I get my 6 p b 9 q letters & numbers jumbled up sometimes.
> Always have to double & triple check.
> Even look at it sideways.
> Affects my writing, but to a much lesser extent.


I can imagine that being a real problem. We can f_ll in wor_s ea__ily, but not so much math problems.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hotsause... I didn't know you had a baby too. Maybe I did. If I didn't say it before congrats. Super stoked for you. Can you guys tell the fucking stork to stop by my place sometime... seriously, lol.
> 
> McPurple has a kid now too. I think half the folks that hang round here have babies right now, lol. I got baby plants!
> 
> ...


LMAO yup ive been a daddy for 3 Years now i think i mentioned it sometime ago WAY BACK IN THE DAY. Lol JIG WE GOTTA GET YOU A BUN IN THE OVEN sorry to yell i gotta take a road trip to CA sometime 

LMAO BKB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> i gotta take a road trip to CA sometime


Yeah you do. There's a whole grip of us out here. No cal, so cal, desert, beach, mountains... the 600 has it covered.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2012)

Gald to have you back D! 

The guy in that video is killin it, very cool.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah you do. There's a whole grip of us out here. *No cal, so cal, desert, beach, mountains... the 600 has it covered*.



true......


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 25, 2012)

Ordered my exhale bag from Rogue Hydro today. Heads Up... I put Heads Up @ rollitup.org as my refer. Not sure if it would help. Know you get some kind of kickback... just wasnt sure what. Was gonna wait till you got on and responded, but they had the bags on sale for 25 bux... 33 shipped i think it was... and I need one badly. lots of cheap ass prices there... so I will definately be ordering more in the future... so if i did the refer thing wrong, i can do it right next time Heads Up


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 25, 2012)

[youtube]Es_uivijpek[/youtube]

Kids are cool. WHEN YOU ARE READY. They're like little homeless people that don't speak English until you teach them.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 25, 2012)

What's up guys and gals?? Just strolling tru to drop some love and share a pic of my PLatinum Bubba Kush. Very excited about it came out so frosty super dense hella tasty defianetly some shit that could be purchased at a club off there top shelf for $60 a 1/8 grew right here in my garden. Can't beat that. Stay Lit!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

DST posted this almost 2 years ago, saw it looking through the thread and remembered how much I liked it. To remind you older members and to show the newer members here it is again.

[youtube]zUecUKa_yqo[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice! I like it. Here's another from my favorite artist. Greydon Square.

[youtube]yRHlFJhs0D4[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 25, 2012)

I might have posted this already! Guaranteed to cheer you up, if you like music.

[youtube]J4J7MzltTcs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## stapleface (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder how many different answers Ill get with this one, but thats the beauty of the club, the combined knowledge of all these great growers. So what is everyones favorite 600w hps bulb to use? Im currently running a Lumatek, and I love it so far, for longevity, its pretty awesome. I need to switch it out, I think Im like 4 runs in or something like that, bulb still looks pretty good inside, but I would have to think its dimming atleast a little by now. So Im buying a new one just wanted to get some feedback before I did buy one. Maybe there is something better out there Im missing out on. Take care club 600!


----------



## stapleface (Jan 25, 2012)

wtf^ my profile has basically started from scratch. all of my stuff is gone, rep, subscribed threads, pics...oh well I guess, at least I still have my username..is kinda beat though.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 25, 2012)

stapleface said:


> I wonder how many different answers Ill get with this one, but thats the beauty of the club, the combined knowledge of all these great growers. So what is everyones favorite 600w hps bulb to use? Im currently running a Lumatek, and I love it so far, for longevity, its pretty awesome. I need to switch it out, I think Im like 4 runs in or something like that, bulb still looks pretty good inside, but I would have to think its dimming atleast a little by now. So Im buying a new one just wanted to get some feedback before I did buy one. Maybe there is something better out there Im missing out on. Take care club 600!


For a focused beam, nothing beats a Chrome Dome bulb. For full spectrum, used open or with a reflector, I would roll with a Digilux, seeing as how you are running Digi ballasts.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 25, 2012)

Nevermind about the profile shit, lol was logged in under a user name I dont even use on here. lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 25, 2012)

cool afrawfraw, I was looking at the Digilux bulbs.. I did mean a Lumatek bulb though. Dont have a lumatek ballast but it is a digital. Think its a Galaxy dimmable or something like that. Works well, keeps cool, and cost less than $200. lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 25, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Nevermind about the profile shit, lol was logged in under a user name I dont even use on here. lol


Stoner Moment.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 25, 2012)

stapleface said:


> I wonder how many different answers Ill get with this one, but thats the beauty of the club, the combined knowledge of all these great growers. So what is everyones favorite 600w hps bulb to use? Im currently running a Lumatek, and I love it so far, for longevity, its pretty awesome. I need to switch it out, I think Im like 4 runs in or something like that, bulb still looks pretty good inside, but I would have to think its dimming atleast a little by now. So Im buying a new one just wanted to get some feedback before I did buy one. Maybe there is something better out there Im missing out on. Take care club 600!


I have been using Hortilux for a few years and love em.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 25, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Stoner Moment.


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/emerald-triangle-seeds-grapefruit-krush-feminized/prod_3246.html
This will do it everytime..lol and the description is dead on when it says dont trim her down too low, she does make rocks all the way down to the bottom!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 25, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> cool afrawfraw, I was looking at the Digilux bulbs.. I did mean a Lumatek bulb though. Dont have a lumatek ballast but it is a digital. Think its a Galaxy dimmable or something like that. Works well, keeps cool, and cost less than $200. lol


Score! Galaxy dimmables are the shiznit! Digilux I believe is a Hortilux designed for Digital ballasts. So sweetness upon you...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

Job hunting on monster


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Job hunting on monster


Good luck! I'm an Atheist, so I can't pray for you. I guess I'll just smoke this bowl in honor of your new job. Then I will arrange your new job. Give me a moment. You'll get the job I send you soon enough.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 25, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Score! Galaxy dimmables are the shiznit! Digilux I believe is a Hortilux designed for Digital ballasts. So sweetness upon you...


I actually think I am going to go with the Digilux this time, havent used it yet, and the 3 more thousand lumens sounds nice. Hopefully worth the extra 10 bucks. If not, Ill go back to the Lumatek. The only way Ill know is to try right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Good luck! I'm an Atheist, so I can't pray for you. I guess I'll just smoke this bowl in honor of your new job. Then I will arrange your new job. Give me a moment. You'll get the job I send you soon enough.


Thanks for the positive vibes bru

Good K back to you too


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 25, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> I actually think I am going to go with the Digilux this time, havent used it yet, and the 3 more thousand lumens sounds nice. Hopefully worth the extra 10 bucks. If not, Ill go back to the Lumatek. The only way Ill know is to try right?


Trial and error is the back bone of the scientific method! Sounds like you got it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Nevermind about the profile shit, lol was logged in under a user name I dont even use on here. lol


_*Daaaaamn!*_
I want what _*HE'S*_ toking!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2012)

Me too 
good evening 6ers... Tacos and beer  and of course some salad doobies!


----------



## marmarb (Jan 25, 2012)

im back from retirement my last grow with 600 10 1gal hempy coco with nirvanas nl yielded 14 oz lost my mother plant and said f it now im back with new gear and looking too grow more goodies updated flower area to ebb and flow have yet to run it so im sure yield may suffer since ive never grown these new strains that i have and this will be first with active hydro setup wish me luck will post from time to time im looking to grab around a elbow this first grow


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 25, 2012)

I posted a link guys. Feel free to give it a grow. lol Cant guarantee you'd get the same pheno, but shes a beauty. Finishes in the 9 week range, very frosty, very dense. Responds very well to topping and clones like a dream. A little stretchy compared to my other indica doms but, not too bad, gets a couple inches taller than everything else. Grapefruit Krush. I love it. I think Attitude is giving away more Emerald Triangle freebies next month and the GFK is one of them. Thats where I originally got my lady from, the freebie from their first Emerald Triangle give away. Grown organically of course, with a nice brew.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2012)

calling LG!!!whats up lil bro?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2012)

genuity said:


> calling LG!!!whats up lil bro?


for real? I was thinking about him the other day. I think he was getting a new place.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2012)

Shyt, D. Recover fast and strong, brosef. 

edit: my damn internet is running like shyza. It was supposed to quote DST's message about his operation.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2012)

I was looking at meh ladays when the lights came on earlier and was surprised by how much longer they look lik they'll go. Eight weeks the last time with the BBK and that would be this weekend but they look like they'll go another week, at least. I'm getting all antsy and shiz.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 25, 2012)

@ ENDLSCYCLE, dude... I love your avatar...It turns me stupid!!!lol Damn she's hot!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> for real? I was thinking about him the other day. I think he was getting a new place.


yea,that must be it.

i miss the quick wit post from him.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I was looking at meh ladays when the lights came on earlier and was surprised by how much longer they look lik they'll go. Eight weeks the last time with the BBK and that would be this weekend but they look like they'll go another week, at least. I'm getting all antsy and shiz.


no go on the monster jam... too much going bru


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Purple Elephant 43 days flowering. Wow she's a frosty one! Started her flush a few days ago. Doesn't look like she's a purple pheno which is too bad but she looks and smells amazing! I wonder how she smokes?*


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeez swamp. I don't think you could fit any more frost on those things. FFS.... great job!!! Do you run co2?


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Jeez swamp. I don't think you could fit any more frost on those things. FFS.... great job!!! Do you run co2?


No i dont run C02 but i do bring in fresh air from outside. My tent was around 68 degree's with the lights on and 35% humidity. She seems to be pretty happy. I can't wait for this one to finish up!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 25, 2012)

3 Headed Monster


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 26, 2012)

The ladies sitting pretty getting ready to flip to flower. Check out that fan leave in pic 2 thats a Kryponite Kush. One beautiful sexy garden.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

If you need any advise on getting a job, gives a shout BC, I am in the recruitment game, may be can pass a few tips (depends on what you do)

I freaking hate Monsterboard, I have paid them thousands and thousand over the years, grrrrrr. And a lot of the time you just get dross from them.

Whats your industry bru?



billcollector99 said:


> Job hunting on monster


Whats the worst thing about having an operation? Waking up and the doc telling you that it was all good but you'll need another operation...ffs.

Peace to the 600.

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Whats the worst thing about having an operation? Waking up and the doc telling you that it was all good but you'll need another operation...ffs.
> 
> Peace to the 600.
> 
> DST


Are you buying him a swiss chalet on the installment plan?


cof


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Couple of my Livers (uk clone only) approx 3 wks 12/12...

View attachment 2019888View attachment 2019889View attachment 2019890View attachment 2019891

Excuse the yellowing I forgot to water on Tues morning as I had Docs & Hospital, crazy what a few hrs will do in little pots


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 26, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Hey Heads Up... didnt you have a referal for the exhale bags? I wanna buy one today or tomorrow, and modify it to work with my CO2boost pump in a 5 gallon bucket. I know you said to order from somewhere and say you referred for a discount, or so you could get a discount or somethin


Funny thing underdog, I got this email just yesterday from rogue hydroponics...

I just wanted to let you know that someone gave your name as a referral. We gave you a store credit of $2.34. Keep up the good work!

So whoever ordered something from rogue hydroponics, thanks, as you can see they gave me a two dollar plus store credit. There shipping is excellent and their communication even better. This guy didn't have to send me and email telling me anything but he did. Don't forget to tell them heads up sent ya', maybe I can get that drying rack and propagation mat I've been eyeballing for my birthday next month?

Hotsause, I have two Romulan 3's going. Put them both into soil yesterday after soaking in paper towels until a tap root appeared, one has already broken ground this morning. Never grew any romulan, looking forward to hopefully getting a female. I also soaked two c4/caseybands one is in dirt the other still in a wet paper towel.

Edit...thanks underdog for the referral. Wrote this post before I saw it was you who placed the order.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 26, 2012)

Monday will be the end of week eight of 12/12 for the shackzilla and the og18, both are looking almost finished already but I'm going to let them both go for nine weeks before chopping the og18 and depending on how she looks might let the shackzilla go ten. Although I screwed up my perpetual plan already it's probably for the best. I was doing some reading on a perpetual and I don't want to give my life over to my plants so eventually I'm going back to a scrog, maybe when I start my sour cream and lemon skunk? My ak47 x white widow and my green poison are both doing very nicely entering into their fourth week of vegging. Another couple of weeks and it will be time to take cuttings from both. I would post some pics but I seem to have misplaced my camera.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 26, 2012)

Sunnyboy, thanks again. I'm reading the blueberry patch website and me and my lady are definitely going, just need to see when cause I want to catch some music when we do go. Anyway while I'm reading I come across this little gem, it's the owner/creators response to why share?

I think anyone in a proper frame of mind doesn't necessarily look at the benefits when he gets the urge to share. The joy that he is given by sharing and the joy that comes to the people he gives to, does make for a vibration that is hard to come by...Dallas Bohrer.

I thought you would appreciate this jig.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

Whats up with these exhale bags you guys are talking about. I looked them up one guy says he ran them in a tent by theirselves with a good ppm meter for c02 and it never went above 500 in a 4x2 tent. Other people say they notice a difference and they work great, etc. So whats the deal with them, do they actually work? I am in a small area and they sound like a great option, to add a little boost to my plants. Are they worth the money, or is it a waste of time? Im interested to hear what you guys have to say, because if they work Im buying one or 2 to stick in my small area.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Whats up with these exhale bags you guys are talking about. I looked them up one guy says he ran them in a tent by theirselves with a good ppm meter for c02 and it never went above 500 in a 4x2 tent. Other people say they notice a difference and they work great, etc. So whats the deal with them, do they actually work? I am in a small area and they sound like a great option, to add a little boost to my plants. Are they worth the money, or is it a waste of time? Im interested to hear what you guys have to say, because if they work Im buying one or 2 to stick in my small area.


best way to tell,is to just get a bag or two,and put them in the room.
thats what im doing,just put in a order for some.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

Your right, I think Im going to pick one up before my next run starts, that way I can see from the start of flowering whats the effects are. I have run this GFK a bunch of times now, so if there is any difference, I will be able to tell with that plant. I would get one now but I just bought a bulb, and a ph meter, so that was my extra $$ for grow stuff this month. So glad I bought a ph meter. Been guessing this whole time with a basic test kit, and while I was pretty close with my ph when I was mixing light nutes or just water. I couldnt tell what the ph was even close too when I had a dark ass tea made up, dropping the test shit into it barely changed the color no matter what the ph was. Love this Bluelab PH pen though. Worth the money. No more guessing. I didnt do too bad for guessing though, but guessing was getting old.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

No C02, No added Nutes(except one time feed for some reason that burnt the leaves) No fresh medium (repotted in old pot just harvested), straight from 12/12. Rain water only. Thank you home made compost, living soil, mycorrhizae and the crew, you certainly did me proud.

Bolo Kush:































cheers and back to feeling sorry for mesen, lol.

peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> No C02, No added Nutes(except one time feed for some reason that burnt the leaves) No fresh medium (repotted in old pot just harvested), straight from 12/12. Rain water only. Thank you home made compost, living soil, mycorrhizae and the crew, you certainly did me proud.
> 
> Bolo Kush:
> 
> ...


Beautiful m8,would luv in my garden


----------



## zibra (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> No C02, No added Nutes(except one time feed for some reason that burnt the leaves) No fresh medium (repotted in old pot just harvested), straight from 12/12. Rain water only. Thank you home made compost, living soil, mycorrhizae and the crew, you certainly did me proud.
> 
> Bolo Kush:
> 
> ...


I wanna say the reason for leafs burnt it could be the rain water. Depending where u live most rains have excessive acid in em. other than that ur plants look great.
JUST AN OPINION!


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

sorry its off topic but i thought someone might know



Lil ganja princess said:


> Heres a mystery seedling found in a bag of canna coco. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2012)

Swamp, it looks like a winter wonderland...enough snow to ski!!

Scotia. that is alot of bud for 3 weeks flowering, they r gonna be beasts!!

DST, man I didnt know you were sick or needed surgery, hope you are well now and gonna feel great soon, btw that bolo has some really fat buds!!

Anyone I missed (prolly lots of ppl) everything I see on here is always great!!


----------



## zibra (Jan 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Good luck! I'm an Atheist, so I can't pray for you. I guess I'll just smoke this bowl in honor of your new job. Then I will arrange your new job. Give me a moment. You'll get the job I send you soon enough.


hahahaha, I'm not alone then!!!! I'm 1/2 atheist lol. I come from a strong christian family but looks like everything I was thought bunch of BS!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> No C02, No added Nutes(except one time feed for some reason that burnt the leaves) No fresh medium (repotted in old pot just harvested), straight from 12/12. Rain water only. Thank you home made compost, living soil, mycorrhizae and the crew, you certainly did me proud.
> 
> Bolo Kush:
> 
> ...


Not bad my friend. That looks pretty good. I dont do too bad myself, I do use added nutes, dont have myself a compost pile, you should share your mixture with us! Your probably saving a shit load of money. Considering I dont break 500 ppms, I dont use too much myself, its all about the living soil! Thats where your going to get your production, pumping them full of over nuted water isnt the answer!! Though I do buy my nutes still, I have learned that you dont need nearly what you will be told you need by most growers, yes even on the 6, going over 500ppms is a waste, its about having the right things in your nutrients, and your plants being able to absorb them properly. Mycos, humic and fulvic acid, and something like Hygrozyme to speed things up, will have them eating up everything you give them. Though, Ive found I can do without the Enzyme additive, and still do very well.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

^Having really good growth doesn't mean it can't get better though. Im happy with my yields without c02, if I can add an ounce or 2 to my harvest for $25 it would surely be worth it though. Especially considering it should last at least through 2 harvests.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

zibra said:


> I wanna say the reason for leafs burnt it could be the rain water. Depending where u live most rains have excessive acid in em. other than that ur plants look great.
> JUST AN OPINION!


Thats bogus, I water with rain water every time it rains. Rain has PPM of like 12. And a PH of 5.9


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/joolzjam/green-turns-to-brown


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> No C02, No added Nutes(except one time feed for some reason that burnt the leaves) No fresh medium (repotted in old pot just harvested), straight from 12/12. Rain water only. Thank you home made compost, living soil, mycorrhizae and the crew, you certainly did me proud.
> 
> cheers and back to feeling sorry for mesen, lol.


I don't think you're going to earn a lot of sympathy from us showing off like that, hehe. That's an amazing looking little plant bru. Showin people how to do it for sure.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

zibra said:


> hahahaha, I'm not alone then!!!! I'm 1/2 atheist lol. I come from a strong christian family but looks like everything I was thought was BS!


My fathers family is Jewish, my mothers' Episcopalian. Every time they start trying to preach, I tell them,"YES! I'm interested! Tell me about 1 Timothy 2:12, or 1 Samuel 15:3, or Psalm 137:9! Watch their face as they read!​


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

mr west said:


> http://soundcloud.com/joolzjam/green-turns-to-brown


Nice angry white man music. Lol. Not bad at all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> If you need any advise on getting a job, gives a shout BC, I am in the recruitment game, may be can pass a few tips (depends on what you do)
> 
> I freaking hate Monsterboard, I have paid them thousands and thousand over the years, grrrrrr. And a lot of the time you just get dross from them.
> 
> ...


I dont have an industry. The problem with being a Jack, is I havent focused in one area for too long...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats bogus, I water with rain water every time it rains. Rain has PPM of like 12. And a PH of 5.9


I'll chalk this up to a little too much puff puff in the morning...LOL. Ph of 5.9 is ACIDIC.

Rofls and oat meal!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I'll chalk this up to a little too much puff puff in the morning...LOL. Ph of 5.9 is ACIDIC.
> 
> Rofls and oat meal!


But not too acidic to affect your plants... Its not like Acid rain, lol.

Otherwise all the plant life around you would die every time it rains


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

all this talk or rain water being too acidic, I should really ph it at some point. But since I had burn one time it may have just been that particular rain fall, or perhaps the nutes that I added changing the ph, I am not sure. All I can say is that I have been using it for some time (years) without too many problems. May be one day I'll get a ph pen....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 26, 2012)

Dihydrogen monoxide is one of the most dangerous chemical compounds known to man.
It is to be avoided at all costs!
Everything it has ever touched dies!
Beware!

*this website could save the life of you, or a loved one!
*http://www.dhmo.org/*


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> But not too acidic to affect your plants... Its not like Acid rain, lol.
> 
> Otherwise all the plant life around you would die every time it rains


Sorta, accept that native plants had ooooo a few million years at the least, to adapt. Where is your strain from? Dutchland/africa/sweden/columbia...Hee hee...

I'm not saying that was the problem, but find an gardener that recommends foliage feeding at 5.9, and I'll show you a misguided gardener. 6.5 or up to 7.0 with seaweed IF you dare should be the only response.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

Eh... they are over-rated D. I bought one once, it broke, I never got one to replace it. THings still seem to be going well over here too.

Hey you got that email I sent right? didn't figure you were interested but thought I'd pass it along.

@Heads up/ Sunnyboy. That blueberry patch place looks cool. I checked it out on a map and had a laugh... does every property in Fla have at least 2 old boats sitting around, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> all this talk or rain water being too acidic, I should really ph it at some point. But since I had burn one time it may have just been that particular rain fall, or perhaps the nutes that I added changing the ph, I am not sure. All I can say is that I have been using it for some time (years) without too many problems. May be one day I'll get a ph pen....


Ill get a PH pen when you do D, lol

Never needed one so far...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> all this talk or rain water being too acidic, I should really ph it at some point. But since I had burn one time it may have just been that particular rain fall, or perhaps the nutes that I added changing the ph, I am not sure. All I can say is that I have been using it for some time (years) without too many problems. May be one day I'll get a ph pen....


PH. Myth. Just add 3 butt hairs per 50 gallons and mix the nutrients up. Done deal.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Eh... they are over-rated D. I bought one once, it broke, I never got one to replace it. THings still seem to be going well over here too.
> 
> Hey you got that email I sent right? didn't figure you were interested but thought I'd pass it along.
> 
> @Heads up/ Sunnyboy. That blueberry patch place looks cool. I checked it out on a map and had a laugh... does every property in Fla have at least 2 old boats sitting around, lol.


It DID look like a hoot. I concur.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice bill. Glad I'm in good company. 

EDIT: Well, you must use concur as a layman, and not as the supreme court use it. As I never said why I liked the place, you liking it for a different reason would be impossible. For being a picky one, you are lax with your words.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 26, 2012)

mr west said:


> http://soundcloud.com/joolzjam/green-turns-to-brown


Your friend and his band have a pretty fat sound, MR. West!
Had a power metal wake & bake!
Thanks!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice bill. Glad I'm in good company.
> 
> EDIT: Well, you must use concur as a layman, and not as the supreme court use it. As I never said why I liked the place, you liking it for a different reason would be impossible. For being a picky one, you are lax with your words.


Concur means Agree. What I MEANT was I thought it looked like a fun time. THEN I CONCURRED that with forest cover, it offers more privacy, which agrees with you liking it's appearance. I like something for a different reason, but still CONCUR that it's pleasing, as it is to you.

P.S. Concur appeared in the English language around the turn of the 15th century, so why the Supreme Court reference?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why are we arguing over a word, lol

Im smoking bowls for everyone in the 6 now, lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

i ph,my plants do fine,if i do not ph................my plants still do fine.
it all comes down to what makes you feel good.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

We're arguing. I want to agree. He wants....He wants.... A PH pen?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 26, 2012)

I took over ten ounces from three Bubblelicious plants.







I just jarred up the one critical sensi star I've cut and it weighed 94 grams dry. And that's the little one. I've got three more of those coming down tomorrow.

I'm also 6 days into a sog of the css. This time I'm filling the tray with medium. 

The white russian, for whatever reason is kind of disappointing this time. Leafy buds, not very hard nor particularly frosty. Anyway, I had two seeds left, I grew em, didn't clone any, I'm done with it.

The bubblelicious is the frostiest strain I have grown to date. My first taste was wake and bake this morning. Just a little green at two weeks from chop but very rewarding!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

Smoke one for me BC!!! 

Nice box Shnk. Late chrismas present? hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2012)

I swapped the 600 in my 4x4 for a 1000 and the temp went up 6* had to turn the exhaust up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Smoke one for me BC!!!
> 
> Nice box Shnk. Late chrismas present? hehe


Just for you ill smoke 2


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Smoke one for me BC!!!
> 
> Nice box Shnk. Late chrismas present? hehe


Sure. I'll put it under the tree til you come get it


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2012)

I still plan to get a better hood, but the light is already better


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

My buddy that had the 1000, upgraded to a new hood instead of getting two lights, and I have to say the 4x6 area is covered a lot better now.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

Im never going to use a hood again, bare bulb vert FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

While I have been successful without a ph pen, having your ph absolutely exact WILL make a difference. I wont even say it might, I will go out on a limb and say it WILL. Unless your ph is already in the proper range. My well water comes out around 5.4, add in nutes and it drops even more. If I didnt ph, I would fuck my plants up bad, Ive done it before. If you dont have to adjust your ph, your are one lucky sob, that doesnt come down to skill, it just comes down to your water luckily being in the proper range. Good frosty ass nugs like that Bolo Kush is some skill, but the ph being proper without adjustment is just plain luck. Add in humic/fulvic acid, and it drops into the 3 range, let me see your plants do good still without phing that. They WILL wilt fast. Even if your soil contains the proper stuff to control ph, it wont be able to adjust it fast enough to save those roots. Now when I use Deuce Deuce Natural from Humboldt Nutrients, I dont have to adjust it, it goes into the perfect range on its own. I wont call that skill at all, its luck that it levels out there, has nothing to do with anything Im doing. Not to take away from anyone, but this is something I posted about before, if you dont have to ph, your lucky. If you had my water, you would have too, simple as that. If you didnt, your plants would suffer. Apparently the rain water is perfect. 5.9 is an acceptable range for just water. Now if you were to add nutes, you would probably have to adjust it, since its a water into composted soil kinda of method, your golden. Thats actually fucking perfect, not having to add nutes, or ph, thats a dream. Reminds me of my outdoor days, never ph'd and hardly fed. Used water from a local pond, and it never did anything negative to my ladies, they always loved it. Also I should say, if your teas were as dark as mine, a test kit will do nothing for you, a ph pen is the only way for an accurate reading. @DST I would say the yellowing came from the ph drop that occured when you added nutes to your water, and no ph adjustment, thats why its been perfect without the nutes, because your ph is at a great level. With your current setup, you dont have to ph, which I am jealous of!! And that Bolo Kush looks fire, but my GFK, Acid, and Heribei have the frost beat on that lady at 4 weeks into flowering!!! They are special ladies of enormous frost, is that Bolo Kush available it seed form by any chance? Id like a crack at that chunky ass lady!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> While I have been successful without a ph pen, having your ph absolutely exact WILL make a difference. I wont even say it might, I will go out on a limb and say it WILL. Unless your ph is already in the proper range. My well water comes out around 5.4, add in nutes and it drops even more. If I didnt ph, I would fuck my plants up bad, Ive done it before. If you dont have to adjust your ph, your are one lucky sob, that doesnt come down to skill, it just comes down to your water luckily being in the proper range. Good frosty ass nugs like that Bolo Kush is some skill, but the ph being proper without adjustment is just plain luck. Add in humic/fulvic acid, and it drops into the 3 range, let me see your plants do good still without phing that. They WILL wilt fast. Even if your soil contains the proper stuff to control ph, it wont be able to adjust it fast enough to save those roots. Now when I use Deuce Deuce Natural from Humboldt Nutrients, I dont have to adjust it, it goes into the perfect range on its own. I wont call that skill at all, its luck that it levels out there, has nothing to do with anything Im doing. Not to take away from anyone, but this is something I posted about before, if you dont have to ph, your lucky. If you had my water, you would have too, simple as that. If you didnt, your plants would suffer. Apparently the rain water is perfect. 5.9 is an acceptable range for just water. Now if you were to add nutes, you would probably have to adjust it, since its a water into composted soil kinda of method, your golden. Thats actually fucking perfect, not having to add nutes, or ph, thats a dream. Reminds me of my outdoor days, never ph'd and hardly fed. Used water from a local pond, and it never did anything negative to my ladies, they always loved it. Also I should say, if your teas were as dark as mine, a test kit will do nothing for you, a ph pen is the only way for an accurate reading. @DST I would say the yellowing came from the ph drop that occured when you added nutes to your water, and no ph adjustment, thats why its been perfect without the nutes, because your ph is at a great level. With your current setup, you dont have to ph, which I am jealous of!! And that Bolo Kush looks fire, but my GFK, Acid, and Heribei have the frost beat on that lady at 4 weeks into flowering!!! They are special ladies of enormous frost, is that Bolo Kush available it seed form by any chance? Id like a crack at that chunky ass lady!


Id love to see pics of those frost beasts - Do they look like this?







And if you are using nutes that are Ph buffered, you dont have to worry about them fucking with the Ph. Sounds like the nutes you are using just cause mad swings to your ph. I personally would rather use something I dont have to worry about just feed and forget


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought this was hilarious.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Im never going to use a hood again, bare bulb vert FOREVER!!!!


as soon as i get my vert sockets,ill be right with ya.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> all this talk or rain water being too acidic, I should really ph it at some point. But since I had burn one time it may have just been that particular rain fall, or perhaps the nutes that I added changing the ph, I am not sure. All I can say is that I have been using it for some time (years) without too many problems. May be one day I'll get a ph pen....


I have been growing three years without Ph. I have grown hydro, aero, fog, and soil... and not used a ph pen. so far... so good. oh there have certainly been bumps in the road... but all in all... water is water... and i always give less nutes then recommended. so far this cycle my girls are like 95% green... knock on wood. Best cycle so far.

Ordered that Exhale bag yesterday... and Heads Up, you are right... their communication is great. they send doubles of everything. *crossing fingers hoping they send two exhale bags  * 

Today I went and got some Yeast... and a little more molasses, and made a little CO2 booster thing. I know what many people will say to this, it's not efficient... doesn't do much... but ya know... a little CO2 is better than no CO2... same way I feel about the exhale bag. If it gives it more than it had... then it is a good thing, because they breathe CO2... and in an enclosed, or partially enclosed area like mine, with all those plants, I am sure they feel almost suffocated... kinda like me when I have more than 2-3 people in my smoke room at once.

I made a double chamber set up... or actually revived an old double chamber setup from when I used to CO2 Boost them with vinegar and baking soda. I have it set up to drizzle over my clones and sprouts, and have a fan blowing that air towards the rest of my plants... so the sprouts and clones get it first, and then on to the rest of the plants. If it works even a little its worth it. cost me like 10 bux to set that up. 

Gonna just hang the Exhale bag at the back of the 3x3 flowering tent, between UnderDog and Hollands Hope, and right above the Whore. Pictures and more updates later. enough of my rambling for now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is my frost beast.

Not bad for a 49 day cut




Edit: Make that 49 days of 11/13 due to winter sun, under 6 mil painters plastic.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 26, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Im never going to use a hood again, bare bulb vert FOREVER!!!!


I am setting up a cool tube vert setup at a buddies house in the next few weeks... and when I move, I am gonna carbon copy YOUR grow room setup SS. I LOVE IT. I have dreamed of a room like that ever since you first posted pics of it  I have sketched it out... planned and made minor adjustments. Wanna do a 4 x 8 room like yours, with 2 vert 600 hps and 1 vert 400 cmh in the middle... I wanna vert sooo bad...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> I have been growing three years without Ph. I have grown hydro, aero, fog, and soil... and not used a ph pen. so far... so good. oh there have certainly been bumps in the road... but all in all... water is water... and i always give less nutes then recommended. so far this cycle my girls are like 95% green... knock on wood. Best cycle so far.
> 
> Ordered that Exhale bag yesterday... and Heads Up, you are right... their communication is great. they send doubles of everything. *crossing fingers hoping they send two exhale bags  *
> 
> ...


I wouldn't knock Bio CO2 generators! They have shroom buckets, that use CO2 expelled from mushrooms. Never used one myself, but I've seen rooms that employ a few, and the CO2 was above 800!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont understand the allure of using co2... what is standard ppm of co2 in the air we breathe?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

sounds like a great plan Camp. cant wait to see it. if you are going to use 4" pipe i would suggest going with the cheaper irrigation run off pipe. it was less than $100 for my pipe and couplers.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont understand the allure of using co2... what is standard ppm of co2 in the air we breathe?


Depending on the environment, between 4-500. CO2 is like a nutrient in the air, so to speak. It is ingested and utilized for cell multiplication. The more CO2, the faster the cell construction, assuming CO2 is the limiting factor.

I'm not saying GREAT results can not be achieved without CO2 enrichment. I'm saying once you've tuned in everything else, this is your limiting factor.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

after seeing whodat,and his work with co2,im sold...........
chop time.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont understand the allure of using co2... what is standard ppm of co2 in the air we breathe?


depends on your elevation. natural c02 is between 350 and 450 ppm i believe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Depending on the environment, between 3-400. CO2 is like a nutrient in the air, so to speak. It is ingested and utilized for cell multiplication. The more CO2, the faster the cell construction, assuming CO2 is the limiting factor.


Does it change based on geographical location? And is being outside a factor as well?

2nd question, is do the benefits outweigh the cost involved in running co2?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Made me laugh


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Does it change based on geographical location? And is being outside a factor as well?
> 
> 2nd question, is do the benefits outweigh the cost involved in running co2?


Being outside is different, yes. As far as location, it's more about pockets. The average atmosphere content is 400. But at a forest floor it can be as high as 600. In a windy desert, 300. As far as costs, it depends on who you ask. Personally, I feel it should be addressed last, and only in a carefully controlled environment. Outdoors, you would have to deliver it constantly by spaghetti tube. That's spendy, and cold. If your an outside grower, you have far less to worry about. Indoor growers are magicians trying to pull the wool over mother natures eyes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Being outside is different, yes. As far as location, it's more about pockets. The average atmosphere content is 400. But at a forest floor it can be as high as 600. In a windy desert, 300. As far as costs, it depends on who you ask. Personally, I feel it should be addressed last, and only in a carefully controlled environment. Outdoors, you would have to deliver it constantly by spaghetti tube. That's spendy, and cold. If your an outside grower, you have far less to worry about. Indoor growers are magicians trying to pull the wool over mother natures eyes.


Not necessarily outside, but in a shed outside, or a sealed greenhouse...

I guess that is more of a luck thing on my part, that i dont have to shut the grow inside the house, away from fresh air.

I see how it would be useful in a sealed environment. I just have never had the oppurtunity to grow like that yet.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not necessarily outside, but in a shed outside, or a sealed greenhouse...
> 
> I guess that is more of a luck thing on my part, that i dont have to shut the grow inside the house, away from fresh air.
> 
> I see how it would be useful in a sealed environment. I just have never had the oppurtunity to grow like that yet.


Fresh air is best. It's free. I WISH I could green house my grow.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

[youtube]UcdtIx1PkS8[/youtube]

Someone mentioned a vertical grow. This, with deeper pockets, would rock a Vert grow me thinx!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the downside. I envy the pristine growing environment of an indoor. Outside, prevention is key, but you cannot prevent against ALL bugs.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

dam that box of buds look good,shank.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Here is the downside. I envy the pristine growing environment of an indoor. Outside, prevention is key, but you cannot prevent against ALL bugs.


I'm a kid at heart, so I envy you. You can collect pray mantis and lady bugs and stick bugs. The beauty of a green house is you have the option of balancing the eco system. My girls begged me to release 10 bags of lady bugs into my house when they saw a friend doing it in a greenhouse. Can you imagine! Ha ha ha!

I agree that a sealed room is appealing. But the same walls that keep bugs out, keeps them in as well! I've never run across mites or anything because I use filters on all my intakes, and I am OCD about contact. I never take clones in without a dip and a two week incubation period and only enter after showers, Etc. Gotta be fresh and clean for the ladies...


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I'm a kid at heart, so I envy you. You can collect pray mantis and lady bugs and stick bugs. The beauty of a green house is you have the option of balancing the eco system. My girls begged me to release 10 bags of lady bugs into my house when they saw a friend doing it in a greenhouse. Can you imagine! Ha ha ha!
> 
> I agree that a sealed room is appealing. But the same walls that keep bugs out, keeps them in as well! I've never run across mites or anything because I use filters on all my intakes, and I am OCD about contact. I never take clones in without a dip and a two week incubation period and only enter after showers, Etc. Gotta be fresh and clean for the ladies...


I wish I had your discipline when it comes to your grow and cleanliness, I always think the best outcome will come about without any precautionary measures; i.e. not dipping clones, not changing between grow rooms, shit I dont even wash my hands. I have had one minor mite break out, and continue to spray neem weekly but I really gotta clean my game up.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

California love!!! Beer batter tempura Avos, with a spicy soy sauce, and a big ol' boll of Banana OG. Cali might not have it all, but we've got what counts.





[video=youtube_share;lq1q2QiQuT4]http://youtu.be/lq1q2QiQuT4[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I wouldn't knock Bio CO2 generators! They have shroom buckets, that use CO2 expelled from mushrooms. Never used one myself, but I've seen rooms that employ a few, and the CO2 was above 800!


Ya, I used a shroom bucket last grow. CO2boost.com and it worked rather well. This time I am going a bit cheaper. The exhale bag is the same shit, so i am gonna put the bag in a 5 gallon bucket, and use the same pump setup I used in my CO2boost unit... or I am just gonna hang it up in the back of my tent, and let it rain CO2... prolly pump it to each plant using the hose and pump I have. Natural Bio CO2 generators may not be 1000ppm or above, but they at least get it back to what it is supposed to be. If it bring the ppm back up to 350+, then it's doing what it needs to be doing. I don't have a meter... but I know my girls stay bright green all throughout the day where the new growth is, and I see more new growth with the CO2... so I would say it works.

EDIT* The CO2boost bucket is 150 bucks to get at first with the pump, replacement buckets are 100 bucks... 

exhale co2 bags, and even the boost buddy bags are way cheaper... and its the same shit, without the bucket or pump. so just get a bucket, hook a PVC pipe with holes in it to the bottom (intake) of an air pump, drill a snug hole in the lid of the 5 gallon bucket for the pvc pipe, and tada! you have a CO2boost unit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

hi everyone i hope your having a nice afternoon or evening. 
i wanted to share some important information with you all. a mistake was made when feeding one of my girls resulting in a very quick deadly outcome.
the combination of molassas mixed with ph up and ph down is a deadly toxic poision to our marijuana plants. 
in a mere 12 hours after a gallon of that mixture was added to a perfectly healthy pineapple chunk girl she turned white.... her leaves shriveled to white, her top colas dried up to a crispy white and check out her entire trunk.. a ghostly white.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi everyone i hope your having a nice afternoon or evening.
> i wanted to share some important information with you all. a mistake was made when feeding one of my girls resulting in a very quick deadly outcome.
> the combination of molassas mixed with ph up and ph down is a deadly toxic poision to our marijuana plants.
> in a mere 12 hours after a gallon of that mixture was added to a perfectly healthy pineapple chunk girl she turned white.... her leaves shriveled to white, her top colas dried up to a crispy white and check out her entire trunk.. a ghostly white.


A moment of silence please...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

haha, thank you for the respect sir afra. luckily i was able to save the majority of her buds. her she hangs. not bad for a 12/12 from seed in a one gallon pot. PIneapple chunk .


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id love to see pics of those frost beasts - Do they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they do look eerily similar to the pic you posted, amazing. How did you do that? lol. I use organic nutrients, unless there is something added in there, then they wouldnt be ph buffered. You'll mostly find that its chemical fertilizers that are ph buffered. Which I choose not to use, Im growing medicine, so I can't see using them. Pics? No I just bullshit talk on forums, cause I havent backed everything else Ive ever said with pics...No just joking with the smartass there lol. I will post up some pics when I take them, you know, I have never taken a pic of the GFK. And the Acid Ive never grown before now. Can't wait too see what it looks done, with the frosting it has at day 28. Heribei, well, thats just a frosty fucker, I wonder if these 2 will turn purple and maroon like the last one I grew out...Exciting to see. Ill be giving those co2 bag things a try, Ill know within the first couple weeks of my next run if they are worth a shit for my setup or not. The GFK grows a certain way and speed, if growth increases I'll know its the co2, because I wont be changing anything else...Fuck wait I just bought a different kind of bulb, damn. Now that messes with the experiment a bit now doesnt it... Wont know which is making things faster, if that is the case.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

@Dr.Amber..Thats crazy, I make teas, have used mollasses, and ph up. I guess it would be the combo of the up and down, but Ive used them together too. Just not when I was making a tea. But I always use up. Weird. Never seen anything like that happen to a plant, almost like it was bleached or something.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Yeah, they do look eerily similar to the pic you posted, amazing. How did you do that? lol. I use organic nutrients, unless there is something added in there, then they wouldnt be ph buffered. You'll mostly find that its chemical fertilizers that are ph buffered. Which I choose not to use, Im growing medicine, so I can't see using them. Pics? No I just bullshit talk on forums, cause I havent backed everything else Ive ever said with pics...No just joking with the smartass there lol. I will post up some pics when I take them, you know, I have never taken a pic of the GFK. And the Acid Ive never grown before now. Can't wait too see what it looks done, with the frosting it has at day 28. Heribei, well, thats just a frosty fucker, I wonder if these 2 will turn purple and maroon like the last one I grew out...Exciting to see. Ill be giving those co2 bag things a try, Ill know within the first couple weeks of my next run if they are worth a shit for my setup or not. The GFK grows a certain way and speed, if growth increases I'll know its the co2, because I wont be changing anything else...*Fuck wait I just bought a different kind of bulb, damn. Now that messes with the experiment a bit now doesnt it... Wont know which is making things faster, if that is the case.*


*
*
haha,thats life.
as long as the plants grow better,its all good.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 26, 2012)

An update of my girls. Here they are 2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> An update of my girls. Here they are 2 weeks into flowering.


what are they?
sorry if you have said already.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

No need to ph any tea. Its self regulating and brings the ph exactly to where the plants want it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> what are they?
> sorry if you have said already.


Their som big girls thats what they are! lol


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> what are they?
> sorry if you have said already.


No worries. They are 4 Sour Diesel & 2 Brain Storm. The tall one in the back is Sour Diesel.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Their som big girls thats what they are! lol


haha,yes they is,bound to knock the door of that cab.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> No worries. They are 4 Sour Diesel & 2 Brain Storm. The tall one in the back is Sour Diesel.


sour d,man the last time i had sour d...................
just brain storm,or brain storm haze?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> No need to ph any tea. Its self regulating and brings the ph exactly to where the plants want it.


Not the teas I make, when I check them, usually are at around 5.7 after a 24 hour brew, it is lower before hand, and does adjust some on its own. I could probably live with that, but I prefer to take it up to around 6.1 to 6.3 I wish it leveled out on its own. It does when I use Deuce Deuce, but thats it. Must be the mixture you use.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Not the teas I make, when I check them, usually are at around 5.7 after a 24 hour brew, it is lower before hand, and does adjust some on its own. I could probably live with that, but I prefer to take it up to around 6.1 to 6.3 I wish it leveled out on its own. It does when I use Deuce Deuce, but thats it. Must be the mixture you use.


If your using 1tbls of blackstap molasses per gallon try brewing for 48hrs, 24 hrs is a little short imo.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> sour d,man the last time i had sour d...................
> just brain storm,or brain storm haze?


I love me some sour d ....... I still got some from my last hydro run


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope it doesn't over grow the height of the grow room


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 26, 2012)

Love some sour!! The Acid is Paradises version of Sour Diesel, and man, it fucking reeks of sourness. Smells just like the Sour Kush I grew a while ago.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> I hope it doesn't over grow the height of the grow room


You got another 6 feet to work with? lol jk jk...
I would trim some lower stuff though.


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> sour d,man the last time i had sour d...................
> just brain storm,or brain storm haze?


the seed was advertised as Brain Storm. I bought it from "marijuana-seeds.nl". Any of you try Brain Storm before?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Bolo DST....Sweet ass buds Swamp G. Things are looking good all around. Ambz nice harvest!!!

Oh strictly seed that pic of the kid doing a split almost made me piss myself.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I love me some sour d ....... I still got some from my last hydro run


jus got to rub it in,mmmm


Calidadd said:


> I hope it doesn't over grow the height of the grow room


that sour d can/will get out of control if you let it.


Outdoorindica said:


> Love some sour!! The Acid is Paradises version of Sour Diesel, and man, it fucking reeks of sourness. Smells just like the Sour Kush I grew a while ago.


i all ways seen that,just never bit the bullet.


Calidadd said:


> the seed was advertised as Brain Storm. I bought it from "marijuana-seeds.nl". Any of you try Brain Storm before?


i smoked some brainstorm haze a few nights ago,had a real silver taste to it.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

I need some input on soil. Im going to be starting my OD plants in the next week or two, and Im not sure on what soil would be good for a couple months of indoor veg. If there is something that is sold at the hydro store that would be easiest.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok so I got an 8" Blockbuster hood for $130 out the door at a local store.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I need some input on soil. Im going to be starting my OD plants in the next week or two, and Im not sure on what soil would be good for a couple months of indoor veg. If there is something that is sold at the hydro store that would be easiest.


have you ever used the roots organic 707 soil?


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I need some input on soil. Im going to be starting my OD plants in the next week or two, and Im not sure on what soil would be good for a couple months of indoor veg. If there is something that is sold at the hydro store that would be easiest.


i like the (sunshine advance mix#4),this way,you control what the plant is given.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I need some input on soil. Im going to be starting my OD plants in the next week or two, and Im not sure on what soil would be good for a couple months of indoor veg. If there is something that is sold at the hydro store that would be easiest.


I would suggest a good quality potting soil. I'm using Jungle Growth -pro with added perlite (25%), but I have several large black garbage cans full of compost that are ready for use. Combination of used grow mix and leaves that have been fermenting for over a year in the sun drenched, vented cans.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> i like the (sunshine advance mix#4),this way,you control what the plant is given.


I use sunshine #4 what is the difference in the advanced version anyway?


----------



## Calidadd (Jan 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> jus got to rub it in,mmmm
> 
> that sour d can/will get out of control if you let it.
> 
> ...


was it long lasting, good quality high?


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I use sunshine #4 what is the difference in the advanced version anyway?


http://www.sunshineadvanced.com/


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2012)

Next step....find something to make the indicas closer to the light, they are about 10-12" lower that the sativas


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> dam that box of buds look good,shank.


Thank you man. It IS good. It has a very bazooka joe flavor. I've been moving it back and forth between jars and the cardboard box to achieve an even drying without losing that amazing aroma. It spends all day in a closed cardboard box and all night in closed glass jars. Seems to be working.

The Critical Sensi Star has a sharp, lemony solvent odor. Skunk, cheese, shoe polish. I believe it will be a monster hit with a bullet.

[youtube]Uo62lx25ngk[/youtube]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 26, 2012)

as far as a good base soil, Scott's soil is good and from what I hear, has a pretty neutral ph... I am using it now, and can't complain. You can get it at Home Depot... and its the cheapest soil they have too!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 26, 2012)

My soil as of now consist of perlite ocean Forrest and roots 707 couldn't be happier.......


Another note bieng out of buds sucks another 6 weeks till harvest is going to suck big time!!!! Got to stop cutting myself short


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;cbBlYfTbA44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBlYfTbA44[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;866svl0MuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=866svl0MuPw&amp;feature=related[/video]

And that my friends is why cats are better than dogs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

THESE ARE PURPLE WRECKS, MINI MOVEABLE SCROGS. HOW MUCH LONGER TILL THEY ARE DONE DO YOU THINK? PEACE AND HAIR GREASE, AMBER


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

reveges. of bubblebomb.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

have a totally bitchin weedkend


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

wheres your budporn at whodat? come on rip it out!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

Yo BC, that first video was trippin me out because the two cats on our deck look just like those two. Ours just play with eachother though.

Lol at the dog getting beat up. Too funny. Well, not for the dog I guess.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2012)

looking mighty fine ambers.

<<<[crystal grape X purple elephant - underdawg]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wheres your budporn at whodat? come on rip it out!


Ahh I dont have any  Im just lurking admiring yours  What ya gonna do with that cola on the re veg? lol

Im off to sleep now though, just thought Id stop in to see whats poppin.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 26, 2012)

Check out my video not sure how to post it so you can watch it without leaving the page but here's the link.......http://qik.com/video/47691348 . to flower these bitches 12/12 this weekend can't wait.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

goodnite whodat, sweet dreams amigo.


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> Check out my video not sure how to post it so you can watch it without leaving the page but here's the link.......http://qik.com/video/47691348 . to flower these bitches 12/12 this weekend can't wait. View attachment 2021729


nice vid,i tryd to post it in your post,but it not leting me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> Check out my video not sure how to post it so you can watch it without leaving the page but here's the link.......http://qik.com/video/47691348 . to flower these bitches 12/12 this weekend can't wait. View attachment 2021729



very beautiful garden and very nice video! i like the way your packed up your space so nice and tight.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> nice vid,i tryd to post it in your post,but it not leting me.


Thanks bro


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

hello 6'ers, wishing you all a grewat weekend. Lovely stuff from Gen, Jhod and Ambs. Still can't believe that Deep Blue may not get to finish...


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 27, 2012)

The ExHale co2 bags. Don't really know if my co2 is helping or not. First off I have only one bag in a 9'x10' room that isn't exactly sealed with fans and an air conditioner running, yes I'm running my air at the end of january. It's been almost summer here again with highs around eighty. I just figured for twenty five bucks for supposedly six months worth of co2 why not give it a try?

The guy from rogue hydroponics contacted me again yesterday to let me know he has some budget secret jardin tents coming in and if there is anything anybody wants that they can't find contact them and they will order it for you. They are really good with their shipping and even better with their communication. Funny how the guy put two and two together right quick like, I never mention my hobby when communicating with him. Why does he think I might be interested in a tent?

I think the co2 levels around my place are around 250ppm outdoors. I'm like thirty feet above sea level and there is so much green around I'm sure it sucks up any available co2.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been using Scott's premium potting soil for about two years, no complaints. As for ph'ing. My water tends to be about or above eight, if I didn't ph my water I can't imagine what my grows would look like. Different nutes will affect you ph in different ways, some will raise your ph and some will lower it. With a little experience when I now brew my teas and my base tea is just worm castings and cow manure sometimes I throw in some mycorrhizae. I bubble the water for a day, then I add my poops for two days. I take a ph and a ppm reading and add alaska brand either grow or bloom to adjust the ph down if needed when the plants need feeding. If it's just a tea then I adjust the ph with a chemical ph down. My buddy killed off two grows in a row by adding lime to his soil, his ph was in the four range and his plants were sickly and yellow, even the stalks were yellow. With a little experience he knew it all and decided to make his own soil, what a disaster, two disasters.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Big Buddha Blue Cheese 3-4 weeks under the faithful 600....
View attachment 2022044View attachment 2022045View attachment 2022046View attachment 2022047


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm happy to report that both of my Romulan 3's and the one c4/caseyband that germed have entered into life and my other c4/caseyband is starting to pop a tap root and hopefully will be in a peat pellet tomorrow. I started them in peat pellets that are sitting in a starter soil mix in party cups so they can grow right through the pellets into the starter soil and should be ready for transplanting in two weeks or so. Started a water regimen the other day for my og18 and shackzilla. That will give them almost two weeks of just water before chopping.

Lucky me, I get to work today, in the rain, I'll be looking for that silver lining in between the rain drops.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

I know a few peeps will have a giggle at this, i don't mind giving the girls a bit of a taste of what I might have on (i.e the original CK Mark Wahlberg look, likewise I really don't mind seeing the top of a ladies thongs/etc....), but it's just laughable these days what with peoples pants actually being below their bums...did these guys know?


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

hey guys and gals, I was reading this article the other day whilst waiting in the ozzy (sorry, can't remember the name of the magazine as it had a plain hospital cover on it, and it was in Dutch) So, it was all about this dude who is doing research into all the elements within plant material that we do not understand. Why they are there in the plant, to what purpose they are for etc. Unfortunately I got called before I could finish the article but the research in particular looks at how plants send out signals to insects, and in particular predatory insects. I am sure we have discussed this before but I thought it worthy mentioning. Plants of course release chemicals to alert predatory insects of attack by the likes of mites, pillers, etc....anyway, carry on.


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2012)

haha,saggin,wtf.
i kids around my parts,are saggin in skiny jeans......realy!!!wtf.with a tight ass hoody on to,and chuck taylors.
i like chucks,but with them jeans,hell no.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

saggin skinny jeans, it ain't a pretty sight is it sir! lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> saggin skinny jeans, it ain't a pretty sight is it sir! lol.


for real,big chunky kids,that think they are wiz khalifa.....haha


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2012)

I never knew where the sagging started, but now I told my daughter so she can make fun of those skinny jean saggers Genuinity described.. These kids need to find an identity so bad they will try anything. We used to fold our pants on the ankle and clip em shut....lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2012)

sagging skinny jeans?!?! DAMN HAHAHAHAHAHA "slaps forehead and sighs" 
...... "chubby kids that think their wiz khalifa" hahaha, thanks for that one.

Its good to hear from ya DST, I hope all is well with you. The article sounded very interesting indeed  Im currently reading about companion cropping and bug repelling plants , cool stuff.
edit: for instance~ garlic plants repel aphids and spidermites along with some others bad buggers..... I got some naturally growing on the property, I think I may spread more of it around 

and geranium repels cabbage worms, and red spidermites.

heres a weee link  http://www.rexresearch.com/agro/comp1.htm


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 27, 2012)

dst said:


> i know a few peeps will have a giggle at this, i don't mind giving the girls a bit of a taste of what i might have on (i.e the original ck mark wahlberg look, likewise i really don't mind seeing the top of a ladies thongs/etc....), but it's just laughable these days what with peoples pants actually being below their bums...did these guys know?


hilarious!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 27, 2012)

my only pest problem is thrips. They are always around although I rarely see them I see their traces on leaves. They must cut into my yield to some degree although they never so much as kill a single leaf. Has anyone used bT mosquito dunks in their reservoirs? Success? Yes? No?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> hello 6'ers, wishing you all a grewat weekend. Lovely stuff from Gen, Jhod and Ambs. Still can't believe that Deep Blue may not get to finish...


hi 600ers, i hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well.

DST what style hash should i do for the Deep Blue if i need to go that route?

i cant get this image outta my head. i tested my first bong hit of my pineapple chunk and it rocks! ive been pretty blazed for a while. im on sativa cruise control now.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 27, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> my only pest problem is thrips. They are always around although I rarely see them I see their traces on leaves. They must cut into my yield to some degree although they never so much as kill a single leaf. Has anyone used bT mosquito dunks in their reservoirs? Success? Yes? No?


 _Predatory_ Nematodes.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

diatomeacious earth, sprinkle that in your substrate, and most organic sprays for the leaves, they come out in the afternoon the most supposedly.


shnkrmn said:


> my only pest problem is thrips. They are always around although I rarely see them I see their traces on leaves. They must cut into my yield to some degree although they never so much as kill a single leaf. Has anyone used bT mosquito dunks in their reservoirs? Success? Yes? No?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 27, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> My buddy killed off two grows in a row by adding lime to his soil, his ph was in the four range and his plants were sickly and yellow, even the stalks were yellow. With a little experience he knew it all and decided to make his own soil, what a disaster, two disasters.


That sucks! Is he sure it was the lime that caused him to drop that acidic? Usually lime is used to RAISE the PH of the substrate, it always works for me when my PH drops too low. Better luck to him in the future.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi 600ers, i hope you all have a wonderful weekend as well.
> 
> DST what style hash should i do for the Deep Blue if i need to go that route?
> 
> i cant get this image outta my head. i tested my first bong hit of my pineapple chunk and it rocks! ive been pretty blazed for a while. im on sativa cruise control now.



Nice box!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

My daily view


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2012)

BC... I love where you live. Right in the corner.

That's shnkrmn's box. I guess the quote button broke.



shnkrmn said:


> I took over ten ounces from three Bubblelicious plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 27, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> my only pest problem is thrips. They are always around although I rarely see them I see their traces on leaves. They must cut into my yield to some degree although they never so much as kill a single leaf. Has anyone used bT mosquito dunks in their reservoirs? Success? Yes? No?


Dude the damage isn't bad with thrips what's bad is all the black little dots the leave behind wich is there shit .......I vend to clubs and couldn't take a pound in cause I had it all over one outdoor plant there easy to kill but if they get established they can be a bitch. I used a spray my buddy gave me from a pest control company knocked them out it's what they spray vedge gardens with although I don't know what it's called I do have more of thank god


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My daily view
> View attachment 2022401


Do you realize that if you launched a potato gun and the wind carried it over the line, it would be an open act of war! ROFL! Soooo glad I don't live there! Dept. of Homeland Security would have shot me by now.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yo BC, that first video was trippin me out because the two cats on our deck look just like those two. Ours just play with eachother though.
> 
> Lol at the dog getting beat up. Too funny. Well, not for the dog I guess.



The 1st video of the epic cat fight really showed how smart birds are than cats!!!! LOL

Both cats and dogs can kill me very easily!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 27, 2012)

Well found a spot on top of a hill up the hill from me at a buddy's ,,,, we are going to do an all organic 50 plant grow 5 strains probly ten of each strain in 4x4 and 4 deep holes in ground not decided on strains yet there will be qrazy train and quarkle for Shure trying for 20 pound minimum


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2012)

WOOT.. sounds like a blast method. That would be awesome.

Happy weekend peeps!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can download a good converter for music. I need to convert some music files to MP3 and I dont know how or where to go. I am CPU DUMB!!! LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 27, 2012)

BKB, TO MP3..... what are they now? just a CD? if so, you need a ripper, not a converter. I use windows media player. if this is acceptable i could send ya a PM on how to do it.... ity's pretty easy.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 27, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> my only pest problem is thrips. They are always around although I rarely see them I see their traces on leaves. They must cut into my yield to some degree although they never so much as kill a single leaf. Has anyone used bT mosquito dunks in their reservoirs? Success? Yes? No?


i use a product called merit 75 from bayer. you cant use it in flower, but it kills them in one drench. use it twice just to prove your the man. Ive got some if you dont want to pay $40 for a whole bottle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My daily view
> View attachment 2022401


WOW, thats awesome, your so lucky.. im going to be moving 60 miles from the mexican border!!! way to the east of you though. thanks for posting that picture BC, its so cool to see where you live, its so beautiful. Do you think there might be any tunnels under your house? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW, thats awesome, your so lucky.. im going to be moving 60 miles from the mexican border!!! way to the east of you though. thanks for posting that picture BC, its so cool to see where you live, its so beautiful. Do you think there might be any tunnels under your house? lol


I wouldnt doubt the tunnels, they seem to find new ones all the time!!

If you ever watch the show Weeds, the shopping mall they were running the tunnel out of is like 5 mins from my house, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

what do you think of my reveg? bubblebomb monster.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what do you think of my reveg? bubblebomb monster.


I think you should chop the big cola off, lol. Other wise it looks great 

Kinda looks like a carrot and potatos if you know what i mean


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think you should chop the big cola off, lol. Other wise it looks great
> 
> Kinda looks like a carrot and potatos if you know what i mean


thanks, i was going to chop this weekend. these revegs are easy and fast.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 27, 2012)

So a one year cure question my buddy grew out some straight fire it got u ripped as fuck....well he put away a zip in a cure jar for 1 year some one said that it will really hit its high notes around 8 month to a year if ur patient well the flavor got way better and smoothness but it lost its potency ....we smoked a few bong loads an hour ago and it wasn't the kill anymore when is a long cure to long????


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 27, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> So a one year cure question my buddy grew out some straight fire it got u ripped as fuck....well he put away a zip in a cure jar for 1 year some one said that it will really hit its high notes around 8 month to a year if ur patient well the flavor got way better and smoothness but it lost its potency ....we smoked a few bong loads an hour ago and it wasn't the kill anymore when is a long cure to long????


I've smoked a 2 year cure that was fire. I'm not claiming to know how to cure to perfection, but my guess is environment lead to degradation of cannabinoids within the medicine. Too much moisture? Not enough? Temp? Light?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 27, 2012)

Probly just curiouse


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 27, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I've smoked a 2 year cure that was fire. I'm not claiming to know how to cure to perfection, but my guess is environment lead to degradation of cannabinoids within the medicine. Too much moisture? Not enough? Temp? Light?


After a couple months my shit is as dry as a popcorn fart. If I stuff a fan leaf in there it usually moistens it up nicely!

I would think you would have to use a hygrometer and maintain whatever you feel an ideal temp is throughout the cure. Setting it and forgetting it is going to result in some dried out budz IMO.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2012)

I had some sour d that cured for over a year and it knocked my head back good . After 6 months I decided to put it in the fridge.... I actually left the jar in the frige back in co  oops... I'll see about getting it back.

Great weather out today folks! have a good one


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 27, 2012)

It's not dry at all well not bone dry anyway still has its form it's actually perfect just not as potent


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> It's not dry at all well not bone dry anyway still has its form it's actually perfect just not as potent


Maybe your tolerance to it is higher lol was it exposed to light?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2012)

everyone needs a little of this ladies music in their lives~~~~~~ 

[video=youtube;YiWwTIu1Ma4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiWwTIu1Ma4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 27, 2012)

C if this works came ocross this pretty cool song I guess
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=uXcc-wFy8vM


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anybody freeze their bud for long term storage? vacuum pack?


----------



## Refusedpanda (Jan 27, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> Does anybody freeze their bud for long term storage? vacuum pack?


i use food saver vacuum system. get the roll so you can make your own size bags.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 27, 2012)

For those who dig "Spinal Tap" or "Flight of the Conchords", you should check these guys out:

*"Cock'd Gunns"*

*http://www.hulu.com/cockd-gunns

*




*


*


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2012)

I just keep my stuff in a jar, in a cupboard. I have stuff that is nearing 3 years old and it is still pretty potent. Maybe 85% of original. It's a smoother taste too. Not dried out... stays pretty nice. I guess I do tend to keep my buds a little more moist though, so they last a long long time.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 27, 2012)

*I got some pics of my Larry OG as the lights went off. This is my first time with this strain. It's 4 weeks flowering tomorrow, buds seem to be kinda small for being 4 weeks in flowering. Although they look like they'll be really dense. So we'll just have to see how she does. I did do a little training in veg and tied the main stalk down to one side and pruned a few tops too. She's a good size bush and she's definitely healthy and green! Has a kick ass pinesol funk smell as described. This is Cali Connections Larry OG. Came from fem seed. Enough talk now for pics....*


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

Starting to bulk now


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

weekend pr*O*n....

*Purple Le' Pew*

View attachment 2023613View attachment 2023614View attachment 2023615View attachment 2023616

Peace

BKB


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Starting to bulk now View attachment 2023510View attachment 2023511


Had to quote this! damn that is looking nice!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a new one for me. My one romulan, the oldest by a day has no true leaves, the other two seedlings are both throwing out their first set of true leaves but the one romulan still only has its coty leaves, weird.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 28, 2012)

Refusedpanda said:


> i use food saver vacuum system. get the roll so you can make your own size bags.


Cool. I have one of those.

I seem to be building up an inventory


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 28, 2012)

I also have a food saver system and they work great. Just make sure you have someone else handle the bud and don't let them touch the bag, just drop the weed into the open bag so the person handling the sealing doesn't have any thc on their hands to transfer to the bag. I double seal mine for safety and had no problems with sharing with out of state people.

Edit. Shanker my man the longer you grow, so does your inventory. I think I could almost start a warehouse. I was thinking just this morning we should post any stuff we have we aren't using to see if other 'regulars' on the six hundred needs what you or I may have??? Ya'll know what and whom I'm referring to by the 'regulars' comment. It should set off a light bulb in the old gray blob.

Edit again. My other c4/caseyband popped a tap and it's in soil as of ten minutes ago. Hope to see her? tomorrow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2012)

Was doing some trimming last night with The Return of the King on the tube when I made this observation....sorry Mr Carville hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2012)

The irony is that they were both river folk at one time...
... hmmm...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2012)

_*I must preface this with the fact that I'm not a football fan (or a hater)
_
Watching "Stephen Fry In America" (on Netflix) and while he's driving through the South he stops in Alabama for a college football game (Auburn vs. ASU), and any mention of Alabama (and even more specifically when ASU football is mentioned), always makes me think of this great song:

[video=youtube_share;Ck1N1I-LzWc]http://youtu.be/Ck1N1I-LzWc[/video]

sorry for the interruption...
... carry on...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 28, 2012)

It's a constant struggle to keep Steely Dan from repeating endlessly in my head. Thanks for the setback


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey swamp. Larry is a notoriously small yielder. When I ran Larry and Banana, the larry got me less than half what the banana got me. Lovely smoke the larry has, and it's the best bag appeal stuff I've ever grown, smell, look.... but not very weighty.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> It's a constant struggle to keep Steely Dan from repeating endlessly in my head. Thanks for the setback


Sorry about that, shnkrmn!
It's stuck in my head now, too.
Damn!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a blast from my past that might fix it! The music doesn't start until about 1:30. Everyone needs a little Root Boy Slim.

[youtube]roC_JLOcnxE[/youtube]



DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry about that, shnkrmn!
> It's stuck in my head now, too.
> Damn!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;qASAyFgwvAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qASAyFgwvAc[/video]
Good morning 600!!
I turn on lastfm this morning for some tunes to go along with my wake, bake, rockstar and pancakes and this tune came on. Got me all pumped up for an epic Saturday with my son 
He has trampoline class, A lazer tag paty later on and then MONSTER JAM, LOL.
Have an awesome Saturday all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yo dez I still need the little design 

Have a blast at Monster Jam.

Supercross down here in a couple weeks


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2012)

That's cool man, you guys will have a blast there. I love going to Supercross.

What about a sweet skull? I've laways been into skulls, flames, gears and shit. I could send you a pic of one of my tattoos that is a skull for an idea or if you can draw something cool without, go for it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> That's cool man, you guys will have a blast there. I love going to Supercross.
> 
> What about a sweet skull? I've laways been into skulls, flames, gears and shit. I could send you a pic of one of my tattoos that is a skull for an idea or if you can draw something cool without, go for it.


I got you


----------



## geekmike (Jan 28, 2012)

I made a small batch of bubble last night. Here's some from the first batch (75 micron), still drying.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I made a small batch of bubble last night. Here's some from the first batch (75 micron), still drying.


Beautiful.
Do you grind or shred your trim before you run it through the bubble bags?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2012)

This was sent to me the other day and I felt I needed to share it with the class 
[video]http://www.flicklife.com/ada47ae5bca2a558872d/Conan_Big_Balls_Airlines.html[/video]


EDIT: I wonder why the embed didn't work


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey swamp. Larry is a notoriously small yielder. When I ran Larry and Banana, the larry got me less than half what the banana got me. Lovely smoke the larry has, and it's the best bag appeal stuff I've ever grown, smell, look.... but not very weighty.


Thanks for the info Jig! It seems like the upper fan leaves cover up all the lower buds and keep em from getting good light. I loli-popped her but probably could of did more. I took a few clones off her and they took forever but are finally starting to root so im gonna put these clones in DWC and i'll do some more LST'ing and hopefully get some better yields. The smells is amazing so im excited even if the yield is small. I'd like to cross my GDP with the Larry and maybe cross my Lemon Skunk with her as well. Both would give the Larry a better yield. At least i would think so.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I made a small batch of bubble last night. Here's some from the first batch (75 micron), still drying.


Brown sugar baby. Can I sprinkle it on my toast?


----------



## geekmike (Jan 28, 2012)

I dry my trim in paper bags for about 4-5 days then I put it in a zip-lock in my freezer. Then it's just getting enough time and energy to do it. 


I find the 75 to be the prettiest by far, the coloring is a little dark in the picture.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2012)

happy saturday everyone! Another beautiful day in my parts 

[video=youtube;mifnMC_Kn1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mifnMC_Kn1Q[/video]
[video=youtube;tnFfKbxIHD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnFfKbxIHD0[/video]


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 28, 2012)

GOT MY EXHALE BAG TODAY!!! that was some quick shipping. it was shipped out thursday.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2012)

Howdy doo 600 brothers and sisters  Loving all the badass pr0n you guys have been sharing over here. I cant wait to pull out some beasts from the cave here soon lol. You all deserve a HUGE  there is some talent over here in the 6 double O  Happy growing peeps  1BMM


----------



## HoLE (Jan 28, 2012)

1badmasonman said:


> Howdy doo 600 brothers and sisters  Loving all the badass pr0n you guys have been sharing over here. I cant wait to pull out some beasts from the cave here soon lol. You all deserve a HUGE  there is some talent over here in the 6 double O  Happy growing peeps  1BMM


tried to rep you,,,get a HoLE of me soon

Cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

looking foward to seeing your budporn 1badasssonnman. 
GRINDING it up on the CLUB 600!


----------



## Whatstrain (Jan 28, 2012)

Taken from day 26 in flower. Room is getting nice and stinky with a very strange combo of smells. So far so good with it being 5 different strains. The tangerine dream is just getting a bit tall. Gave them all a 1/4 dose of veg nutes today.


Bag Seed- Just transferred it out of a very small pot. Kind of pointless week 4 into flower but oh well.Its in a 50/50 mix of vermiculite and perlite.
Tangerine Dream- Smells like sweet oranges. Big hopes for this one. 
Blue cheese-Smells like a used Popsicle stick (That woody fruity wet smell) with a skunky rotting fruit.
LSD- Makes my nose tingle when i get near it, very peppery. 
Afghan Haze-


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

Saturday Night pr*O*n video....

[video=youtube;p7VkNPhcP_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=p7VkNPhcP_w[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Video looks god bro. That PLP is a work of art!!!

Today was a good day, got a visit form the man Jig, and i got to try some of his dankness!!!

That DOG is no joke!!

I hope next time we meet, the smoking goes both ways my friend


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

Morning 600, off to do some watering this fine chilly morning. We are into the minus temps today by all accounts with it hitting minus 10 in the next few days, yippee. Bill, you can keep quite about how warm it is on the Mec-ico border, lol....you lucky bar-steward you.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2012)

Cold weather = great temps in my closet love it!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2012)

its my birthday tomorrow ffs 39, which means im nearly forty. Still 40's the new 30 these days init? Life begins.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 29, 2012)

It's my birthday next month mr west, I'll have twenty years on ya'. Still no true leaves from the one romulan.

Edit...pardon my bad manners. Happy birthday westy. Hope ya' have a lot more of them, dad.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2012)

its little ganja princess's birthday next month and she'll be 23, ill have toi get her a ring or something for her birthday lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> its little ganja princess's birthday next month and she'll be 23, ill have toi get her a ring or something for her birthday lol.


Happy Birthday to you.

Good idea, she's earned it. of course, gold is at it's highest price...hope you have a large harvest coming up.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> its little ganja princess's birthday next month and she'll be 23, ill have toi get her a ring or something for her birthday lol.


i like this idea,i have been pondering this for a long time myself.
do it,do it,do it.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mr. West!!! I just turned 40 myself and I feel great, enjoy yourself this year cause next year its Quad City time...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2012)

A little wake n bake tune

[video=youtube_share;0K63pu7nd6Q]http://youtu.be/0K63pu7nd6Q[/video]


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday (tomorrow) mr west! Have a great day. Don't worry about club 40, it's great!, but don't hurry getting here. Take your time. 

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is well. I don't think I've ever been away from here this long but I've been wrapped up in other stuff lately. Some good, some not so good. As far as my garden, I'm having some issues lately with the flowering girls. Mostly, they are stunted short and growing slowly and I believe it's because I can't keep the temps up high enough at lights out and the medium gets fairly chilly. I recently relocated my tents to an exterior wall and I think it might not have been such a good idea so I'll be moving them back to the interior wall they were on before. The things you learn doing this. It's great for experience but surely doesn't help my supply. 

Well I just got up and the coffee's done so I'm gonna grab a cup and come back to do some catching up here. 

[video=youtube;NQy6f8MDgUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQy6f8MDgUY[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2012)

I will join you in a few duch, mine is almost done brewing! Love the smell of coffee brewing early in the morning


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Happy Birthday (tomorrow) mr west! Have a great day. Don't worry about club 40, it's great!, but don't hurry getting here. Take your time.
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope everyone is well. I don't think I've ever been away from here this long but I've been wrapped up in other stuff lately. Some good, some not so good. As far as my garden, I'm having some issues lately with the flowering girls. Mostly, they are stunted short and growing slowly and I believe it's because I can't keep the temps up high enough at lights out and the medium gets fairly chilly. I recently relocated my tents to an exterior wall and I think it might not have been such a good idea so I'll be moving them back to the interior wall they were on before. The things you learn doing this. It's great for experience but surely doesn't help my supply.
> 
> ...



Kenny Rogers first hit...I remember when it came out.


cof


----------



## del66666 (Jan 29, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. West!!! I just turned 40 myself and I feel great, enjoy yourself this year cause next year its Quad City time...


oh how i wish i could be 40 again.........................happy birthday mr west............


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

Have a great day Westy and a successful 39th year.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

So if the Genie allowed you to be another age, what would it be? (you could not go back in time, you would just be whatever age you wished for and living today.......)

I really don't know to be honest....may be a few years younger?!?!?!?!


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2012)

with the knoladge i have now in the same circumstances id be 19 again for sure lol or even 18 cuz that was b4 i got diagnosed with my ms


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 29, 2012)

I would like to be 40 again. And not give up the gains I've made since then, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh I don't think that would be fair though, to have the knowledge you have now, lol. Nope, you would be as mature and knowledgable as when you were the age you decide to be....sorry, strict rules in this game of wishes, haha.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 29, 2012)

And many happy returns to you Westy. Enjoy the day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> So if the Genie allowed you to be another age, what would it be? (you could not go back in time, you would just be whatever age you wished for and living today.......)
> 
> I really don't know to be honest....may be a few years younger?!?!?!?!


Id wait till the day I die to make that decision lol, never know what the futures gonna bring ya!


Coffe almost done, about to roll a doob...

Anyone watching the probowl today?

ps lol: Have a great one westy! I pictured you older lol in a good way


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

there's always someone trying to bend the rules, lol. New rule (although there's always someone adding new rules as well) You have to decide in the next 24 hours then....

i have decided, I would like to be 8 years younger so I could meet my wife again for the first time and enoy it all again....


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 29, 2012)

[youtube]x2zFlu9Uh1E[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 29, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> Here's a blast from my past that might fix it! The music doesn't start until about 1:30. Everyone needs a little Root Boy Slim.
> 
> [youtube]roC_JLOcnxE[/youtube]


 That was hilarious! 



rasclot said:


> Cold weather = great temps in my closet love it!!!


 I was thinking the same thing but I never considered the drop in night temps and now I'm not sure what's worse. 


I think I'm good right where I am in my mid 40's. If I could stay right here I'd be happy. My past is my experience and good or bad, I wouldn't change a thing. 

So I've been popping seeds the past few weeks. I've got 6 that are a couple of weeks old now and most of the 12 I planted the other day are up, including a Columbian Gold that arrived the other day. I was going to wait a bit before starting any of them but I had to get a couple in now, I just couldn't wait. Also a couple of the freebies that came with the SOS order are coming up. One is a Kandy Kush and the other is a Leda? Anyone know anything about these freebies? I also have a Shoreline (?) in but not up yet. Also I threw in a couple more of the Deep Blue/JTR's that my last girl spit out. They seem to be the first out of the gate everytime. Also, I have a couple more Dog X Extemas coming up. I have one in flower that is looking pretty good considering. 

Hey cof. I've known of the song forever but I only just learned that that was Kenny Rogers. Quite a surprise.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> there's always someone trying to bend the rules, lol. New rule (although there's always someone adding new rules as well) You have to decide in the next 24 hours then....
> 
> i have decided, I would like to be 8 years younger so I could meet my wife again for the first time and enoy it all again....


how sweet, was she looking over your shoulder when you typed that? lol jk

always with the rules!!! hahaha. I guess Id go back to 16 when I had no care in the world and I did my first real grow  first time firing up the 600 too!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I'd be 24... like you D. 8 years younger. I hadn't quit drinking or doing drugs yet, and I hadn't met my wife. I would like to spend about 2 or 3 months burning it up getting smashed, maybe get in a couple fights, break some shit, and this time I would total my car proper like. Fuckin shame I got a busted because my car was disabled (one of the wheels wasn't attached anymore). It would have been worth it if I'd of flipped a few times, and been slamming a bottle of vodka while crashing, of course I'd probably have spent more time in jail if that happened. Is that sick to want that? haha... don't answer that one.

Not quite as romantic as your reasons D. However I would be meeting my wife again, and I wouldn't change a thing about all that. I would just enjoy it all over again.

------- ON a different note ---------

Big thanks out to Billcollector for having me over. Always appreciate the hospitality. Thanks out to BKB who hooked a brother up with seeds and different varieties of herb to sample. And thanks to wheels619 (riu member not in the 6 for whatever reason) for the clones. I should be running some Cougar Kush this round (if I can keep these clones alive).

I guess I won't mention how nice the weather was yesterday at the beach. Let's just say it was definitely NOT negative 10 degrees. (don't tell DST, but I had an ice cream sandwhich and watched the girls in bikinis walk by)

Have a lovely sunday 600. You guys rock.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That was hilarious!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing but I never considered the drop in night temps and now I'm not sure what's worse.
> 
> ...


Kandy Kush is a nice one, notorious for mold and PM issues though because she grows very bush and bulky from what I have seen.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> how sweet, was she looking over your shoulder when you typed that? lol jk
> 
> always with the rules!!! hahaha. I guess Id go back to 16 when I had no care in the world and I did my first real grow  first time firing up the 600 too!


Aw hell I want to be 16 again as well but just long enogh to bang all the chicks that I didna have the confidence to then hehe ; !)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think I'd be 24... like you D. 8 years younger. I hadn't quit drinking or doing drugs yet, and I hadn't met my wife. I would like to spend about 2 or 3 months burning it up getting smashed, maybe get in a couple fights, break some shit, and this time I would total my car proper like. Fuckin shame I got a busted because my car was disabled (one of the wheels wasn't attached anymore). It would have been worth it if I'd of flipped a few times, and been slamming a bottle of vodka while crashing, of course I'd probably have spent more time in jail if that happened. Is that sick to want that? haha... don't answer that one.
> 
> Not quite as romantic as your reasons D. However I would be meeting my wife again, and I wouldn't change a thing about all that. I would just enjoy it all over again.
> 
> ...


Im glad you took the time out of your busy day to chill here for a bit.

One of these days we are gonna have to do it right, chill out, dinner maybe a movie or some shit ya know.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aw hell I want to be 16 again as well but just long enogh to bang all the chicks that I didna have the confidence to then hehe ; !)


haha yeah that too!


----------



## geekmike (Jan 29, 2012)

I turn 32 on Tuesday! Just smoked 2 bowls of some Northern Lights x Blueberry, drinking coffee and watching Sherlock Holmes (BBC). 

Great morning!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a couple pics from last night. My son and I had lots of fun messing around in the parking lot for a while before going inside the stadium and then the show was realy cool. I just couldn't stop laughing at this one though, it's a dalmation dog with a big tongue, floppy ears and a tail, LOL.


I'd want to be 19 again because that time was a shit ton of fun and there were some mistakes I made that I'd like to think I might not make again. I'd get to start dating my wife again too. I like that idea D, thanks for bringing that one to the table.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 29, 2012)

More Romulan Day 46 I chopped a sampled bud we will see how she is tomorrow after a quick dry



































TEA brewing as we speak


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I got a cavity from looking at the Rom....Nice


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 29, 2012)

The aurora borealis is going nuts this year.

[youtube]XbnOUDCCPew[/youtube]


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday mrwest!!!!!!!!!!!! i too join you in the young age of 39!!!! 

I hope your bong is packed and your jars are full!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2012)

We've had our wake n bake, so here's a little something to get rolling
[video=youtube_share;eZShVsRM_-c]http://youtu.be/eZShVsRM_-c[/video]

the double koosh finally finished and I'm thoroughly enjoying her with just a brief drying period. A good, active, _get her done_, type of high. Only drawback has been was it took 6 months from seed to harvest for a little over an ounce-9 weeks bloom. There are some clones at 10 weeks that are too small to clone...slow veg.
can't find my camera, so no pics at present.

duchie
as to temps a few degrees can make a big difference. I was running 60's to 80's and getting good growth and yield. With the cooler temps it's been 50's to 70's and yield and growth are noticably smaller.

as to age
Life is but a journey and I'm over 60 and finally comfortable with the path I'm on. There have been many trials and tribulations to get here and I don't relish repeating them 'cause I always learned my lessons the hard way, so with that thought I'm grateful that I've reached my age and wouldn't change it.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

Bloody hell Hotsause, that is looking mighty fine my 600bru!! fuk yeh.


Hotsause said:


> More Romulan Day 46 I chopped a sampled bud we will see how she is tomorrow after a quick dry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zibra (Jan 29, 2012)

LOUIS XIII (BEFORE)







...AND KING LOUIS XIII TODAY


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 29, 2012)

Colombian gold, mmm. What are your temps getting to be Duchie? Constant temps in the fifties at night will assuredly slow down your growth and I would also recommend you take a couple of cuttings from the gold mom, the first clones taken seem to be the best. Clones from clones don't yield as well, the buds tend to get foxtaily but the potency stays the same, killer.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 29, 2012)

Romulan, mmm. I'm happy to announce that my first romulan is finally showing some true leaves. I had to put on my magnifying glasses to see them but they're there. When you say day forty six hotsause do you mean of 12/12 or when you first started day one of flowering? I used to not count when I first flipped and only counted day one when I could identify all the females.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2012)

zibra said:


> LOUIS XIII (BEFORE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet purple stem


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok I asked this in nutrients sub forum with almost 200 views no answer
to those that have used canna pk13/14 I know what the chart says and when the chart says to feed but has anyone played around with feeding it on a different schedule like longer than a week before or after the chart states


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2012)

Good day/good evening 600!
I'm loving the bud pR0n!
My little ones are on Day 5 of 12/12, and one more plant showed pistils: Red Dragon #4 
So far 5 of 12 plants are female, and will check for new ones when the lights come on in an hour.

As for turning back the body's years: I'd pick 19.
That was before damaging my body with fence building & construction jobs, and a few years before getting shot & exploded.
Other than that, I have no regrets.
Without all that I went through previously, I might not have logged onto riu and met such a bunch of great people from all over the world, so I wouldn't change anything, even if I could.
Slept in big time today (until 5:15pm), so it's time to wake & bake.
Peace


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 29, 2012)

What a day. went to my best-friends house to get some 5 gallon buckets this morning, and ended up goin and givin him a hand with some drywall and electrical on a jobsite. I owe him some money, so fuck it... free labor... and gives me something to do. (to do this I ended up blowin off my other buddy, and workin' on his vert grow, we'll get back to that). Ended up leavin his place with some smoke, and most of my debt removed. AWESOME. We brainstormed my scrubber... (which will be a second post)... and then I came home to my babies.

Started trimming some undergrowth, thinning out canopies, letting light get down onto budsites... OH SHIT... pullin a fan leaf off of WHORE I accidentally pull off a little bud... oh well... stick it on top of the light hood for a little evening taste test... continue to thin... pluck... tie down... take pictures... rotate... take a look at the piece of the WHORE... thinkin I will pop some shots... NANNER! No... TWO NANNERS... on this ONE little bud. Little F***ing Hermi WHORE. I didn't pop any shots... just pulled her out and started pluckin NANNERS... only 12 on the whole plant that I saw, and trust... I looked hard. I pulled IT and have IT isolated... will get some close up pics of her and any nanners i find on her tomorrow... but she is only 5 weeks into flower... so I might just keep pluckin nanners... and keep a real fuckin close eye on it... will see how it looks tomorrow.

Anyways... here are some pics of my little bitches (and a hermi)...


Pk Kush ... stunted as hell... but frosty... looks like a micro grow...

UnderDog Clone, taken week 2-3ish into flower. Put directly into 12/12, and been transplanted... 3 times now? currently in a re-usable grocery bag.

Hollands Hope... week 4ish?

UnderDog... Can't wait till I pull her out and get some real pics of her... gonna give her a week or two before messin too much more with her... don't want that one going bad... already starting her water and molasses flush... gonna do that for the next few weeks til she is done.

Exhale Bag

Back Row (UnderDog, WHORE, Hollands Hope)

Front (Durban Poison, Seedlings, PK Kush)
Middle (UnderDog CLone, Leach 2.0, UnderDog Clone)
BACK (UnderDog, WHORE, Hollands Hope)

Durban Poison Week 4ish

WHORE - week 5ish


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 29, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I think I got a cavity from looking at the Rom....Nice


lmao thanks i am happy with how this tea is treating my ladies



DST said:


> Bloody hell Hotsause, that is looking mighty fine my 600bru!! fuk yeh.


thanks dst always means alot coming from the OG of the 600



Heads Up said:


> Romulan, mmm. I'm happy to announce that my first romulan is finally showing some true leaves. I had to put on my magnifying glasses to see them but they're there. When you say day forty six hotsause do you mean of 12/12 or when you first started day one of flowering? I used to not count when I first flipped and only counted day one when I could identify all the females.


i dont start counting till i see preflowering so in reality its probably day 50 something herb iq is very useful let me say and this is romulan b4 next gen got her very simular but i hear a little different


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

GOOD EVENING i have been vaping exodus cheese bc all day long, i made bubble ice hashy and trimmed up the deep blue collecting bags and bags of leaves. take it easy this week.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2012)

Great scrog!

Is that more than one plant, or just one massive girl?

One of these days I'm going to give it a whirl.

... my feet are Longfellows tonight...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

just one massive girl. thanks doobs, you should give it a go, its super easy. the easiest way of growing i have done so far. what do you mean your feet are longfellows?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2012)

*"I'm a poet and I know it,
'cause my feet show it:
they're Longfellows."*

Was just joking about my accidental rhyme. 

Definitely going to do one soon. Maybe even next grow.
I swear that looks like 4 plants!
Since we're limited to 6 flowering plants at a time here in Oregon under OMMP regulations, I need to work on maximizing my yields, and scrog seems like the way to do it without breaking the bank.
I might wait until we've figured out if/when we'll be moving into a house (this Summer at the earliest, or end of the year if we're lucky), as I'd hate to be midway through flowering and have to pull plants out of a screen for transport.
But, yeah, I see a scrog in my future.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> its my birthday tomorrow ffs 39, which means im nearly forty. Still 40's the new 30 these days init? Life begins.


Happy bday bro....I am gonna be 39 in march!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 29, 2012)

I had an awesome birthday. I was surrounded by my family. I got calls from all the important people in my life. I ate my favorite foods, in my house that I own. 10 years ago I was sleeping under a motorcycle in Mountain view, CA. 

Which makes this another awesome birthday. 

Why am I posting it here? Because I feel 600 now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am tired now and need to sleep, been way busy lately. I will hopefully post some pics tomorrow..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2012)

Sleep well, bassman!
Catch you tomorrow, bro


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 29, 2012)

Been sick, still feel like crap. anyway blahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats up everyone?? Thought I would share a few pics of my lovely ladies just before I moved my floor down so I can change to 12/12 tomorrow then some bud porn coming to a city near you. Stroll tru my page sometime show some love much respect to all. Thanks Again. Stay Lit!! 

View attachment 2027273View attachment 2027274


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good there brother man


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good there brother man


thanks bro


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Method, 

I have used Canna PK13/14 (in fact have almost a full bottle sitting there). I only picked it up because there was no BioNova PK13/14 at the time. I was also suprised to see it said use it for 1 week only, whereas I use to introduce the PK13/14 in incremental amounts each feed. So 1/10th,(flower week 1) then 2/10th (flower week2), then 3/10ths, up until the last and gave it full 1ml per 10litre feed....I guess that it could be done in this way, but I don't think it is an organic nutrient so you probably want to leave it out nearer the end of flowering (30 days I think is suggested - which seems a long time). So yeh, I would say you would be okay to use in incremental amounts, but go easy on it as you don't want to lock nutes out. Do you use the full Canna range, which might also be relevant to when you use the pk13/14?

Morning everyone.

Peace, DST





method2mymadness said:


> Ok I asked this in nutrients sub forum with almost 200 views no answer
> to those that have used canna pk13/14 I know what the chart says and when the chart says to feed but has anyone played around with feeding it on a different schedule like longer than a week before or after the chart states


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

I am still pulling nanners (sorry, scrub that), still pulling big baws off the MTF, although most bud sites that had been neutered seem to have stayed neutered....



CampUnderDog said:


> What a day. went to my best-friends house to get some 5 gallon buckets this morning, and ended up goin and givin him a hand with some drywall and electrical on a jobsite. I owe him some money, so fuck it... free labor... and gives me something to do. (to do this I ended up blowin off my other buddy, and workin' on his vert grow, we'll get back to that). Ended up leavin his place with some smoke, and most of my debt removed. AWESOME. We brainstormed my scrubber... (which will be a second post)... and then I came home to my babies.
> 
> Started trimming some undergrowth, thinning out canopies, letting light get down onto budsites... OH SHIT... pullin a fan leaf off of WHORE I accidentally pull off a little bud... oh well... stick it on top of the light hood for a little evening taste test... continue to thin... pluck... tie down... take pictures... rotate... take a look at the piece of the WHORE... thinkin I will pop some shots... NANNER! No... TWO NANNERS... on this ONE little bud. Little F***ing Hermi WHORE. I didn't pop any shots... just pulled her out and started pluckin NANNERS... only 12 on the whole plant that I saw, and trust... I looked hard. I pulled IT and have IT isolated... will get some close up pics of her and any nanners i find on her tomorrow... but she is only 5 weeks into flower... so I might just keep pluckin nanners... and keep a real fuckin close eye on it... will see how it looks tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Method,
> 
> I have used Canna PK13/14 (in fact have almost a full bottle sitting there). I only picked it up because there was no BioNova PK13/14 at the time. I was also suprised to see it said use it for 1 week only, whereas I use to introduce the PK13/14 in incremental amounts each feed. So 1/10th,(flower week 1) then 2/10th (flower week2), then 3/10ths, up until the last and gave it full 1ml per 10litre feed....I guess that it could be done in this way, but I don't think it is an organic nutrient so you probably want to leave it out nearer the end of flowering (30 days I think is suggested - which seems a long time). So yeh, I would say you would be okay to use in incremental amounts, but go easy on it as you don't want to lock nutes out. Do you use the full Canna range, which might also be relevant to when you use the pk13/14?
> 
> ...


I use house and garden and their PK 13/14 says to use for 3-4 days but i use it the same as you start small the build up week by week


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 30, 2012)

Querkle day 29...starting to show slight purpling on a few calyxes and leaf edges.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 30, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Querkle day 29...starting to show slight purpling on a few calyxes and leaf edges.


nice endls i have a querkle on day 14 shes more on the sativa side. cant wait to compare our end results


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think my Querkle mom, might be more on the sativa side as well. I am gonna flower her big ass this spring outside along with my huge Larry OG


----------



## farmer2424 (Jan 30, 2012)

GOod Morning 600's trimming up my last Jack Herer right now, smoking some qrazy train bubble i made the other day.figured i'd show a couple pics of the last qt to come down and some Jack bud pron. The jack formed some real dense buds and the scissor hash builds so quickly, potent stuff. Even though its greenhouse fem, not a bannana to be seen on any of them. 2 taken at 62 days and two more at 65. Greenhouse did a nice job with this strain imo. a nice sweet floral musky smell and taste. a very light feeder as well, although it does need a bit of N for the first half of flower to prevent premature leaf drop. first 3 pics are some QT at day 55ish the rest are Jack Herer (last two pics are the plant im gonna trim once i post this), and whats left of my Qrazy Train bubble, 25ui the darker and 45ui the lighter colored. the 90 bag and 73 were gone as soon as it was cured. full melt deliciousness. fuely grape trainwreck is the best description i could come up with. a bit spicy, but not at all harsh.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice pics Farmer, GHS don't always get it wrong!! But when they do peolle make sure everyone knows, lol. Some really nice flowers there and the hash looks sumptious.

Peace,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I started clearing out room in my wife's closet for a veg space. What a gal, I asked where we should put the new space, and she says, "Ill move some of my clothes". Definitely a keeper, lol.

Nice buds everyone.

Sorry bout the balls CampUD.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Method,
> 
> I have used Canna PK13/14 (in fact have almost a full bottle sitting there). I only picked it up because there was no BioNova PK13/14 at the time. I was also suprised to see it said use it for 1 week only, whereas I use to introduce the PK13/14 in incremental amounts each feed. So 1/10th,(flower week 1) then 2/10th (flower week2), then 3/10ths, up until the last and gave it full 1ml per 10litre feed....I guess that it could be done in this way, but I don't think it is an organic nutrient so you probably want to leave it out nearer the end of flowering (30 days I think is suggested - which seems a long time). So yeh, I would say you would be okay to use in incremental amounts, but go easy on it as you don't want to lock nutes out. Do you use the full Canna range, which might also be relevant to when you use the pk13/14?
> 
> ...


Yes terra. Flores boost pk and cannazyme and rhizotonic very light feeding around 500 to 600 ppm


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 30, 2012)

U say the pk isn't organic is any of canna organic? In the terra line


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 30, 2012)

nice endless i know yall are probably tired of romulan but her trics 
any thoughts on how they look?
Im thinking ill chop in 10-14 days


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

I say that without knowing 100%, I just wouldn't imagine it is (the PK that is). Someone, anyone confirm this for us?


method2mymadness said:


> U say the pk isn't organic is any of canna organic? In the terra line





Hotsause said:


> nice endless i know yall are probably tired of romulan but her trics
> any thoughts on how they look?
> Im thinking ill chop in 10-14 days


You and your Romulan, hahaha, don't worry HS, we will not tire of seeing it bru!!! 10-14 days, I would say at least 15, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm only tired of it not being loaded up in my bowl!
Great pics of some tasty trichs!
I doubt any of us will get tired of views like that!


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

hey doobs, you may know these oakies, but my wife has turned me onto their tunes of late.....worth a share me tinks.
[youtube]bo6lKQYVUBU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

and their name is something to do with the cold - so quite apt since it's Berty Auld here at the mo.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys. Is anyone else having trouble with RIU pages loading properly today? All day they've been coming up a jumbled mess and it's making it hard to follow and post. Just wondering if it's me and my browser or RIU. Thnks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw him on The Colbert Report a while back.
Here's the interview with Justin Vernon from June 20, 2011:

*http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/390018/june-20-2011/justin-vernon
*

They did a really good live performance.
Good stuff, thanks for reminding me about him!


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

my phones be playing up today, called my business partner and ended up listening to some women going on about biscuits!!! she couldn't hear me shouting at her though so it was all quite strange......

and no mate, they are loading fine just now for me (FFox browser.)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

It must be you duchie.It's all good here today as well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2012)

No problems here with Chrome, either.
Have you tried clearing your browser's cache and restarting it to see if it clears up?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2012)

I've restarted and logged in and out of RIU. Haven't cleared the cache but I'll do that now and give her a whirl. Thanks guys.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

If you smoke an extra bowl it might start working better duch....Mine is fine


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2012)

So turns out it was my VPN. I shut it down and all was good. Fired it up and no good no more. Changed servers and all is hunky dory again. 

Nice trichs Hotsauce, and does Pam Anderson ever get tiring to look at, even though she's old news? No, I don't think so. 

Hey cof and Heads Up. Getting back to you from yesterday, my tent fires up at night around 19 and hits around 30 at peak (66-86) but the soil is pretty chilly to start. I'm going to try to get it moved back tonight but I've got my mind all wrapped up in other stuff right now. Tomorrow I have my first appointment with some attorneys about going after my insurance company. It's something I've pretty well known would happen for about a year now and frankly have been wishing they would hurry up and cut me off so we can get down to it. I've been talking to these lawyers for over a year now and all we could do is wait until they made the call, which they pretty much have. Tomorrow I get to tell my whole story and they decide whether they take my case or not. Either way, a lot of questionable doubt I have going on in my mind about whether I'm just or not will be answered finally. Ah fack! I need a bowl. BRB


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 30, 2012)

Duchie, my tent is in my living room and since I only stay here a few nights a week it can get rather cool in here if it's cool outside. My inside temp right now is seventy three. I would have to guess my soil is in the sixties in the mornings and the same with my grow room itself. I use mostly smart pots and they sit directly on my tile floor, I do have saucers under them and rarely run any heat unless we are having a spell of really cold weather. For us that would be lows in the thirties and highs in the fifties for a few days or so.

At this point I can't say how many strains I've grown with feminized seeds, let's put the number at plenty and not a single nanner has appeared and I've also grown more than a few greenhouse seeds strains. I have a kalashnikova going now from greenhouse. A cross of ak47/white widow. I tied and twisted a sour cream, an arjan's haze and a strawberry haze almost in a circle and not one hermie. I'm thinking people who use feminized seeds and get hermies must have some kind of other problem cause no matter what I do to them they never hermie.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2012)

I almost had my new space completely up and then I felt I was being lazy by not tearing down the ceiling which was rotten wood and it was packed with, of all things, shavings from a wood plane. I mean bushels and bushels of the crap. I'm definitely glad I bit the bullet on that. Wood turned into powder when I grabbed it with the wrecking bar. Dumpster coming tomorrow. Might as well rewire while I'm at it. Tackle like 3 fire hazards at once.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 30, 2012)

*Almost done......*

View attachment 2028494View attachment 2028497


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm? Mine are in smart pots too but I have them elevated. They are picking up a bit but not like they should be, I don't think. I planted them Nov 14th and I think they went into 12/12 around the first week of Dec so I'm guessing another 3 or 4 weeks for them still. I potted them up about a week ago now and they are showing noticeable growth the last week so that's good. So here's a question. When a plant is stunted in the stretch part of its growth, can it recover and start to grow again, possibly even extent the finish time? Or, will it just finish in normal time only small?


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm guessing and I stress guessing, I think it will just finish and not grow much if at all. I'm saying that based on the fact that once the stretch is over the plant is finished growing and is now working on making seeds, or at least trying. My buddy had a dwarf and it was up-potted but it still never really grew vertically any more, it stayed a dwarf.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 30, 2012)

600 club love!! havent been on much of late but everybody looks to be up to the same old dank! hopefully ill b back up and growing in a few months. until then stay frosty everybody!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hmm? Mine are in smart pots too but I have them elevated. They are picking up a bit but not like they should be, I don't think. I planted them Nov 14th and I think they went into 12/12 around the first week of Dec so I'm guessing another 3 or 4 weeks for them still. I potted them up about a week ago now and they are showing noticeable growth the last week so that's good. So here's a question. When a plant is stunted in the stretch part of its growth, can it recover and start to grow again, possibly even extent the finish time? Or, will it just finish in normal time only small?


they will stay small, I have several that had no stretch, just started making buds....and small yield, less than 1/2 of normal.



could all of that sawdust have been for insulation?


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 30, 2012)

That's what I was thinking too cof.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2012)

littlegrower2004 said:


> 600 club love!! havent been on much of late but everybody looks to be up to the same old dank! hopefully ill b back up and growing in a few months. until then stay frosty everybody!


now this makes my day.
been missing ya bro.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> could all of that sawdust have been for insulation?
> 
> 
> cof


That's all I can really think of, cof. It's a poor material for that for sure. All the nails that held the ceiling boards up were cut nails not wire. Once they are corroded, those things are a bitch to pull out, let me tell you. This house was built in 1879, so that's not surprising. The area I'm working in was once a rain cistern that collected water for home use from an internal gutter system inside the crown molding of the roof. The stone walls were once parged with mortar which has mostly fallen down. crazy huh. I would be sitting pretty if that system still worked. I collect rainwater for gardening and it's prime: 30ppm and about 6.0ph.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2012)

LG is back! hehe

Loving the pr0n!

shnkr~  sorry but thats crazy!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2012)

what part is crazy, whodat? me, the house, or what I'm doing to it?

Your sig is the rock bottom truth, bruthuh. Gonna add it to mine unless you object.

edit: no not really.


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 30, 2012)

Been busy in here boy i cant even remember what page i was last on .. so much happening in here.. 600 is growing ..welcome to all the new heads ..
Things have been a bit up and down around here.. im just glad im on the up part now..had some bad losses last season, hoping for some better luck on over these next few months. 
Anyway i just finished updating and its tired me out so im going to" whodat" it  ...
The dogs calling me..
dre..

*




*
* 2 weeks flower

All the hydros are looking good at the moment , most are drinking heavly except the mystry plant which doesnt seem to have drunk much , im going to change the water on that one before i feed tomorrow but the rest will be getting topped up asual. 
The males starting tp fill out a bit and has a nice aroma to it not the same as the female Lmx2 which is starting to smell cheesey




which is more than i can say for the no scent lmx1's . I just wish i'd chose the right one to go into the dwc at the start as this would of been huge by now-just remember that it got put in soil as seed so it went into the pot the other went started in coco so it went into the bubbler coco all the way now.. 

The sat dom Sage is reeking of spices now its putting the other one too shame ,im hoping the other makes up in yeild cause i think this sat dom one is the keeper.. Im going to hit this one with some pollen from the male Lmx2 along with the lower buds of the lmx2 fem and the cheese . The Pollen chucking begins.. or you could say amateur breeding .. which ever fits im good ..
Going to try and work with all good males that come through on the next batch too, the crystal urks(from i get permission as it says tester pack but i got them with a paid order as freebies ) The cheese X unknown ,the sunshine daydream and maybe the gooey "you want this" not sure about these as there a mix pack and could be any of these 4 gooey breeder strains-Pure gooey-Zinn-Lava or Double death. I have enough seeds of these to bin these males anyhow all the others will be used to make more own seed stock F2's and maybe added to the Lmx2 . pics:Male lmx2
 
Lmx 2 -fem
 
Uk cheese





dre.. 

Ps..
Lmx2 needs a name .. the make up is Lemon skunk x uk cheese x unknown.. the name could be anything as long as its clean i'll consider it ,thanks in advance..*​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Bubble anyone?*


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> what part is crazy, whodat? me, the house, or what I'm doing to it?
> 
> Your sig is the rock bottom truth, bruthuh. Gonna add it to mine unless you object.
> 
> edit: no not really.


All those wood shavings lol. I could just picture an expression of "ahhh fuck me" on your face when you pulled that down. Nothing wrong with you your house or your work in my book!
I heard my sig in some song the other day and had to add it  you can have it


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, welcome back LG and Doc. 

You've been busy Dr Dre and everyone looks happy. Very nice. 

How come your down right now LG?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y8YhED4IgQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Y8YhED4IgQA[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 30, 2012)

DST said:


> You and your Romulan, hahaha, don't worry HS, we will not tire of seeing it bru!!! 10-14 days, I would say at least 15, lol.


 LMAO thanks d 12-15 days it is 



DoobieBrother said:


> I'm only tired of it not being loaded up in my bowl!
> Great pics of some tasty trichs!
> I doubt any of us will get tired of views like that!


 Thanks doobie if you come to the mile high i can fill ur bowl up 10 fold


duchieman said:


> So turns out it was my VPN. I shut it down and all was good. Fired it up and no good no more. Changed servers and all is hunky dory again.
> 
> Nice trichs Hotsauce, and does Pam Anderson ever get tiring to look at, even though she's old news? No, I don't think so.


i have to agree lol and gl with your attorney


----------



## duchieman (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> *Bubble anyone?*
> 
> View attachment 2029279


BTW that is what came through the 120 bag. The stuff from the 73 bag is insane!!!!


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey 600 club new user id like to be part of this for knowledge from the experienced. Check my 600w setup purplewreck grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome welcome sirsmokesalot. You didn't give us a link to check you out. Hook it up... and feel free to post up some pics here. Most of us are either lazy, or scared to go elsewhere on RIU. It's a wild place out there, lol.

And I see it's been a couple months since you've been on the site, but welcome to RIU anyhow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/339030-my-first-legal-medical-grow-119.html


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, another frosty day in de Noord! 

Dre, that male looks like a right vigourous chappy!!! And the Exo cheese looks like a big ball, lol. Nice stuff. And BKB, 120, that stuff looks great.

Happy to see LG2004 back, our surf dude of the 6double.

Wishing you all a pukka day.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Bassnectar - free download on Facebook. Vavavoom tour 2012
http://www.facebook.com/Bassnectar?sk=app_178091127385


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool stuff, D
How about a little more late-night/brunch-time dubstep to keep it rolling:

[video=youtube_share;YTS6CKuZ4kg]http://youtu.be/YTS6CKuZ4kg[/video]


this is pretty funny:

[video=youtube_share;QodrSfsboFk]http://youtu.be/QodrSfsboFk[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

That's ridiculous, lmfao...nice one.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2012)

I potted some clones y-day afternoon. I forgot to plug cloner back in. They are all dead I think. I hope they come back. They are mostly all rooted so there is a chance.

1 clone has no leaves....lol. I potted it to see if leaves can come. It has hella roots, but leaves got ripped off by accident.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jan 31, 2012)

Give it a chance. Not bad at all. Or I'm stoned. I hold no claims to the song, or if it's good. 

[youtube]ivCE5tID-uc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha, loved the intro, was well put together (i.e I hate dubstep that is just a load of noise, no meaning to the song that is being mixed, then the song comes in normal, and then someone throws some noise on top (sorry, not too technical with music terms)....even after my pc crash, this post still seems a bit confusing, even to me,


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey DST how you feeling bro?? Hope all is coming along.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully by the end of the week I'll be out and about, BKB, then I'll be able to get all the pressie's posted off 

Many thanks for asking, 

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2012)

My clones are coming back to life slowly (most of em) I am potting them, so I can clean out the tote and sprinklers, as it is dirty and clogged. Gonna have sooo many clones


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Wouldn't be Bassman without a calamity!!!!!lol Good to hear the yins are coming round lad.

Fuk me RIU just makes me scratch my head sometimes........


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Fuk me RIU just makes me scratch my head sometimes........


Is it acting up for you? Or did you venture into untested waters?

Hoping to set up my new veg space today. Hope you guys are having a nice Tuesday.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

more like the latter....I know you are hardened to the youtube crowd and strange comments, but some peeps just get up my nazzer! Then you get double edged apologies and buts and if's and god knows what else, perhaps the operation is just making me cranky. Or may be the fact that I didn't have a J until 6 oclock this evening...FFS, lol.



jigfresh said:


> Is it acting up for you? Or did you venture into untested waters?
> 
> Hoping to set up my new veg space today. Hope you guys are having a nice Tuesday.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect shit storm. I'm sorry you got so upset, but if you weren't such an ass maybe it wouldn't happen anymore, lol.

Is the old lady still griping about the electricity bassman? You better make that big bill worth it, hehe. The pressure is on. I know that feeling. Had to convince my wife it was worth it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 31, 2012)

I realy like this plant, it loves to be supercroped. Been a while mateys so thought id post a little update of my favourite plant


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

jigfresh/Wide Boy lol artist said:


> Sounds like a perfect shit storm. I'm sorry you got so upset, but if you weren't such an ass maybe it wouldn't happen anymore, lol.


I agree, my ASS-iness is taking over, hehe


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> View attachment 2031073View attachment 2031074I realy like this plant, it loves to be supercroped. Been a while mateys so thought id post a little update of my favourite plant


Weyhey, shrig, devilishly good to see you old chap!!


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 31, 2012)

Good to say hello
I will be here Few and far between im afraid, This thread scares me on the quite. Forever expanding to the point were i don't keep up if ya know what i mean.
Im glad to pop up every so often


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2012)

Always good to see you round these parts no matter how infrequent.

Also, in response to your latest question on flowamasters thread. My answer is YES! hehehe.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 31, 2012)

Women are attention whores man.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 31, 2012)

*Question of the night!!!!!!*

What would you do with a day 31 Sour Kush hermi bitch?

Is it even worth making hash with if pulled?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 31, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> *Question of the night!!!!!!*
> 
> What would you do with a day 31 Sour Kush hermi bitch?
> 
> Is it even worth making hash with if pulled?


I would think so? She should be good for cookin' or hash pry. The answer would depend what else I had to throw in there right now


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds like a perfect shit storm. I'm sorry you got so upset, but if you weren't such an ass maybe it wouldn't happen anymore, lol. Is the old lady still griping about the electricity bassman? You better make that big bill worth it, hehe. The pressure is on. I know that feeling. Had to convince my wife it was worth it.


 She hasnt mentioned it again, but she will do that. As soon as I think it is over the second wave will rush in!! 


**EDIT** soon after I mentioned she dropped it...sure enough she brought it up again...lol...go figure


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty cool vid for those who're into RC airplanes & such:

[video=youtube_share;dcDN409ZBv4]http://youtu.be/dcDN409ZBv4[/video]

*http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-talk/flying-people-stun-yorkers-promote-movie-chronicle-194823215.html*


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 31, 2012)

Was hoping for a little more input but I guess it is a little late for some......verdict is in......the bitch is DEAD!!!!!! 
I just kept staring at the two visible male flowers and the dozen or so half developed seeds......thinking it was an inside job since none of the querkles seem to have seed bracts swelling.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd still make some hash out of it. Worth something I bet.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey everyone. 

Sorry about your hermi END. That's got to suck a little. 

Hey DST, you all good? Were you sick or something? Glad your recouping whatever it was. I took a drive to the big city today and got to listen to the Classic Rock station I grew up on and they've hired this new DJ with this pretty thick Scottish accent that had me thinking of you today. 

Doobie, that how your parents hear dubstep dropped my daughter to the floor laughing. She just happened to walk in when I started it. She made me share it of facebook so she could steal it. 

Hey shrig, good to see you man. All that matters is that one form of lady or another is keeping you busy. With rewards of course! 

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm sure I missed somebody or something again. Sorry if I did.

So looks like I have a lawyer. He feels the case is good enough to take on his dime so a bit of relief for me so now I can get back focused on the important stuff so that's why I took advantage of being in the area and picked up a couple of propagation domes and some worm castings from a supplier there. I think I'm interested in getting into making teas now. I think I have what I need to do it other than an air pump maybe? Do I need that to brew up teas or can it be done without one? I haven't really checked it out yet so sorry if I seem lazy, I will look further into it but I'm pretty sure to be steered right here so...you know?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2012)

Duchie I havent made teas, but my friend was talking my ear off today about them. I gave him that humus and he added molasses to it with water and an air stone. He said you want to see foam or bubbles on the surface or something. That is supposed to mean that there are living something eating the molasses and that is a good thing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2012)

Great news about the lawyer, duchie!
Contingency is the best payment when it comes to this stuff.

Hmm... should think up a Rush parody song... 

"Tom Lawyer"

A modern day solicitor
mean, mean price.
Today's Tom Lawyer
sue your ass.


I laughed a good one too at the dubstep joke.
Makes me feel that, while I may be passe & behind the times, I'm still moving forward... even though it's at my own glacier-like velocity.
I can still appreciate the musicality in different genres the kids are inventing, provided there is musicality involved.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks bassman. I meant to post about this the other day but forgot. I just purchased this product I'd like to tell you guys about. Some of you may already know it I don't know but if you do, let me know please. Anyway here it is. 

http://www.scdprobiotics.com/ProBio_Balance_Plus_p/pbp-1a.htm



It is the mother culture to produce Effective Microorganisms. It's made up in batches my mixing 20:1 with water and then you add molasses and other agents to start activating it. The retailer where I got it recommends a minimum of 2 weeks to ferment in room temps. The other agents are things like kelp, fish and mycorrhizae. The retailer I got it from also sells the product already activated so I also grabbed a bottle of that so I could try it right away. They have a great video on how to activate this product as well as a lot of other great organic info and products but I don't want to mention it here but I will PM you if you want the link. If anyone here has any knowledge of it I'd appreciate what you have to say about it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2012)

Dude... seriously Bassman... this whole time I thought you've been talking about Hummus, the stuff they make from chicpeas. Finally looked it up. Never knew what Humus was, lol. I totally thought you were losing it, hehehe. Funny shit.

Duchie.. that's great news that you have someone on your side.

WTF is with youtube. Some dude just posted a comment on one of my videos: _ Got sour purple lush granddaddy bubble and blue ivey I ship to u no call text only 631 XXX 7756 serious reply&#65279; only.!!! ​_I blanked out the numbers in the middle. Just too funny.

Warning... this paragraph is video game dribble, please turn away if you find this material objectionable... I'm officially a beast at MW3. Got my ass kicked on the PC for a long time. Finally bought it for ps3 and I kick ass myself. Nothing too crazy, but I win most of the time, and usually have one of the highest scores. Plus I my kill/death ratio is creeping towards 1. On the pc it was something like 0.45

So here's a shot of what's going on round here on the MJ front.

DOG kush's

Devastator Kush & Banana OG

Root Porn

DOG

Wife's closet... with and without greenery. I'm gonna let these little ones veg a bit to catch up with the bigger ones in the main closet. 12/12 starts tonight for my 5 big beauties. 3 DOG, 2 Banana OG. Planned harvest around March 21-28. Dog's finished in 7 weeks last time, but not sure if I'm using bushmaster this round or not. We'll see.
​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn!
Check this guy out!
An electric violin paying an improv to a Bassnectar song:

[video=youtube_share;H_5j0uzlYfo]http://youtu.be/H_5j0uzlYfo[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jig thats too funny the whole humus vs hummus thing. No wonder you were laughing about the trade...lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2012)

And I used to sit in my bedroom for hours as a little kid, twanging out rhythms on the spring doorstop until my mom would go nuts and freak out and and make me go stand in the corner!


[video=youtube_share;ZYxmww7EgVQ]http://youtu.be/ZYxmww7EgVQ[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm not getting too excited too soon. This could take a while. In fact, I'm pretty certain it will be. 

Looking good Jig. Love how you can watch your roots grow too in hydro. Must be helpful as well sometimes?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice root prOn jig....


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Great news about the lawyer, duchie!
> Contingency is the best payment when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> Hmm... should think up a Rush parody song...
> ...


 I try to stay hip but it's getting harder as time goes. Hope you don't mind the edit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin' about!
Good change, duchie!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I try to stay hip but it's getting harder as time goes. Hope you don't mind the edit.


Duchie, what the hizell happened? Why the lawyer?

What up 6-0-0?


----------



## duchieman (Jan 31, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Duchie, what the hizell happened? Why the lawyer?
> 
> What up 6-0-0?


 Nothing illegal or anything. I've been on Disability through my employer benefits for various things that have happened and I hit the standard two year mark where they send you a nice letter telling you that you don't meet their definition of disability anymore and try to push you out the back door, have a nice day. Well I'm one of the 2 in 10 that won't and today I spoke with one that agrees with me and is taking me on as a client. I'm fighting the system man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck YES. Glad that you are doing that. And thanks for taking the time to repeat that to me... I'm sure you've probably typed it a billion times on here already.

Hope you're doing well, man. Taken any good pix lately?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

I may have mentioned it in the past but it's only been the last week or so this come to a head so no worries there. As for the pics, not much with what's going on and winter on top of that. I don't go out in this shit unless I have to. I've paid my dues in the Rockies and the Alberta Tarsands to mention a couple of the cold jobs I've done. When you experience relentless -50C for more than a week, it's time to scratch a line in the ice and say that's enough. lol That's another reason we're planning a move back to some civilization. At least there's indoor stuff to do. Hey, I held a 30D today. That was really sweet with a nice 15-200 lens on it. One of the things I want to get out of this suit is to go back to school and replace the career I had and I've been checking out photography and graphic design courses. Might need a better camera by then


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Really slow start this round. But things are looking up. Think i will transplant on Wednesday. Some future prOn for Y'all.

Harlequin


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I may have mentioned it in the past but it's only been the last week or so this come to a head so no worries there. As for the pics, not much with what's going on and winter on top of that. I don't go out in this shit unless I have to. I've paid my dues in the Rockies and the Alberta Tarsands to mention a couple of the cold jobs I've done. When you experience relentless -50C for more than a week, it's time to scratch a line in the ice and say that's enough. lol That's another reason we're planning a move back to some civilization. At least there's indoor stuff to do. Hey, I held a 30D today. That was really sweet with a nice 15-200 lens on it. One of the things I want to get out of this suit is to go back to school and replace the career I had and I've been checking out photography and graphic design courses. Might need a better camera by then


Good luck Duchie, My wife went through some similar shit years ago. It's a long road to travel. Took about 5 years to get it all worked out.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Good luck Duchie, My wife went through some similar shit years ago. It's a long road to travel. Took about 5 years to get it all worked out.


 Five years, holy crap. I was told about a year. I was also told that my insurance company is one of the better ones they deal with too and that they're not as unreasonable as some others. How did it work out for her though when all was said and done? Was it worth it? Not that I really have a choice.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Five years, holy crap. I was told about a year. I was also told that my insurance company is one of the better ones they deal with too and that they're not as unreasonable as some others. How did it work out for her though when all was said and done? Was it worth it? Not that I really have a choice.


It was worth it. They low balled her for the whole time. The main problem was she was taken to the nearest hospital to her work(where she was injured) and not the hospital where we had coverage. The company refused to pay the bill and any future care or retraining. In the end she received everything she asked for. The lawyers made out the best.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

that's got to be the smallest plant I have seen you post Worm...how sweet. Looks real happy bru.


wormdrive66 said:


> Really slow start this round. But things are looking up. Think i will transplant on Wednesday. Some future prOn for Y'all.
> 
> Harlequin
> 
> ...


So you crazy kids, it's watering time at the zoo. I was checking out my 3rd run recycle medium pots and I think I am going to have to start giving these girls a little extra. 2 runs without nutes is probably a bit much, and on some of them I never really added to much compost on top so back to my organic alfaalfa nute mix from B.A.C.

So yesterday it was actually only -3 degrees, but with feel factor of -8. All my males in the greenhouse are pretty much dead, along with my potatoes and almost everything else, jasmines, etc. Oregano seems to be fine, as does the Lemon tree.....?!?!?! I need to take a pic of a male flower top I snipped off, popped it in a shot glass with water, and left it in the greenhouse the other day...well it's frozen solid now, lol.

Groetjes uit Amsterdam,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss to cold, D.
Has been a messed up Winter all over the place, as far as cold temps.
I hope it turns into a warm Spring time and sunny Summer for as change.
Sounds like we all could use it.
Well, except for you guys who're smart enough to live where the sun shines most of the time.
Would be just more of the same for you guys.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

I am going to be in the sun in about 4 weeks when I land in South Africa, woohoo....the holiday worm has commenced!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2012)

Just about the opposite side of the world, and will be Summer there, too!
That must be a loooong assed flight.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

12 hours if I remember rightly mate...got me some upgraded seats though for those long pins


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2012)

Always worth the extra cost for that kind of journey, for sure.
I imagine you'll have snacked on some edibles before your flight.
I'm one of the lucky ones who can fall asleep in a few minutes on a plane.
Makes the flights seem a lot shorter.
Less interesting, but shorter.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update from the frozen tundra.*


My balls are shrinking..






Dying spuds!!!!!!!!!!






Am I like a zero gravity clone then.....






Sour Cherry, smells sour, citrusy grapefruit tones coming through from the buds.




















yup, got cariied away






My revegged DOG flower top that was snapped way back....it's back in flower with a min ghetto scrog.






Next up, stinky mofo armpit Stomper OG cross (ccxcdxstomp og i think) This thing reminds me a bit of the headband, spicey cumin smells from the stem, boy o boy it's gonna be a tasty one me thinks.










the white in the leaf veins comes from the spray I am using to keep the PM down until I can clear the cab out. I am not sure if I will be able, but trying to start a fresh run in the cab so running it down at the moment. Not sure how that will fit in with holiday plans though.






Peace,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2012)

The indoor ones look great, as always!
Love the colors of that Sour Cherry!

As for your poor greenhouse victims...

[video=youtube_share;AWLBljvEG-M]http://youtu.be/AWLBljvEG-M[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2012)

I want to say hygrozyme helps prevent powdery mildew. I'm almost sure I read that somewhere.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Doobs, the MTF is still running as well. Have pulled a few more subsequent males parts but fuk it, it's getting left in. There are a few seeds pods developing on it but not seen to many new bollox.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2012)

Good to hear, though am disappointed. That makes no sense!
If it can make it to harvest without much more gender bending, it should provide a decent smoke.
As for my little patch of green, all is going according to plan.
But 9 of the 12 plants are now LST'd, and there is a huge, and mostly-even canopy.
5 confirmed females, and hoping for 6 to 9 females in total.
More than that and I'll be out of space.
Going through about 3 gallons of water every 2 to 3 days, and have a balanced feeding schedule for now.
Will be phasing in the blooming nutes & phasing out the veg nutes through the rest of the week and weekend.
Need to make a vid.
Will try to record it before lights out, but will post it tomorrow night so I can come up with some background music with a few of the things I've been working on.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2012)

that sour cherry is what i been waiting for,hope it hits the bb soon,so i can make my first order.
yep,that smell is headband.the candy kush/underdawg,is headband>>>>http://loompafarms.com/Nursery/UnderdogOG/
and it looks like you are going to have a good pheno,im so happy,someone is going to get to smoke some of this,it is some
good smoke.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

hehehe, makes total sense mate!


DoobieBrother said:


> Good to hear, though am disappointed. That makes no sense!
> If it can make it to harvest without much more gender bending, it should provide a decent smoke.
> As for my little patch of green, all is going according to plan.
> But 9 of the 12 plants are now LST'd, and there is a huge, and mostly-even canopy.
> ...





genuity said:


> that sour cherry is what i been waiting for,hope it hits the bb soon,so i can make my first order.
> yep,that smell is headband.the candy kush/underdawg,is headband>>>>http://loompafarms.com/Nursery/UnderdogOG/
> and it looks like you are going to have a good pheno,im so happy,someone is going to get to smoke some of this,it is some
> good smoke.


well glad I am not loosing my sense of smell. It'll be a fine smoke for sure, you just know when something stinks like that, hehe. Are those reg's the stomp og crosses? If you could get a male one it would be diamond to cross into a Headband for regular headbands.....the mind bogoggles!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2012)

Love the way that sour cherry looks DST!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> It was worth it. They low balled her for the whole time. The main problem was she was taken to the nearest hospital to her work(where she was injured) and not the hospital where we had coverage. The company refused to pay the bill and any future care or retraining. In the end she received everything she asked for. The lawyers made out the best.


 Oh man, I heard of that before. That private system thing sure seems to suck a lot. We just had one of our female Olympic skiers die in a training event down there and the insurance company was refusing to pay the hospital bill because of something to do with the event being non sanctioned, yada, yada, leaving the family with the bill. Anyway, the country opened their wallets and paid the half million dollar bill. Turns out, I believe, that the event was definable as training so it got covered and not sure what's going to happen to the money but nonetheless, the family was saved that agony. I constantly read stories of Canadians getting hospitalized while down there only to find themselves fighting to keep their home. Our health care system is one of the most values things we have and we are constantly fighting to keep it. Our current government would like nothing more than to sell it off to the highest private bidder. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss to cold, D.
> Has been a messed up Winter all over the place, as far as cold temps.
> I hope it turns into a warm Spring time and sunny Summer for as change.
> Sounds like we all could use it.
> ...


Messed up winter is an understatement. We've hardly had one this year. Last night at 3am it was 9C (4, and that's just nuts for the end of January. Right now it's 5 and raining but we're going into another cold snap the next couple of days. C'mon spring!

Good morning all!


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone found a NICE light meter? I would like an easy to use, quality light meter. Any experience out there?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice Job, Dutchie. I'd be happy to give you any pointers on where to go when it comes time to spend money on artistic schooling. Shoot me a PM if you ever have any questions.

D-S-T... if you ever need a bru to keep your little ladies warm at night, I'd snuggle the shyt outta them!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice Job, Dutchie. I'd be happy to give you any pointers on where to go when it comes time to spend money on artistic schooling. Shoot me a PM if you ever have any questions.
> 
> D-S-T... if you ever need a bru to keep your little ladies warm at night, I'd snuggle the shyt outta them!


 I will definitely do that, Thanks.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Has anyone found a NICE light meter? I would like an easy to use, quality light meter. Any experience out there?


I have my trusty 3-in-1 light-ph-moisture meter for $9.99...lol It gives me a rough idea of the light I have, but if you are trying to be precise this is in not gonna serve that purpose.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll keep your offer in mind Bobo, lol. How's tricks not growing?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

*If anyone is interested I would like to follow up on my earlier post about EM's (essential microorganisms). I found this article on their site that gives good basic info. 

First off in the FAQ
*

_What's the difference between EM/AEM and Compost Tea?_
While EM, AEM, and Compost Tea are made differently, they have similar benefits and compliment each other beautifully. For a comparative summary of these products, see the March 2011 Newsletter.
*


Which products to use?*





Choosing which products to use can be a daunting task. They all look so interesting, and many of them seem to be fairly similar. If you've read my product recipes article, you'll have seen that I use them all, because they all bring distinct and incredible benefits (that's why I sell them), but I'd like to summarize here the key differences between them for those who want to start with just a couple of products.
*Microorganisms*

The 3 microbial products are:


*Effective microorganisms (EM)* 
*Compost tea* 
*Mycorrhizal fungi* 
 The main confusion for most people is the difference between EM and compost tea.
*Effective Microorganisms* are cultured in a lab under controlled conditions, therefore it is an inoculant made up of a specific set of just a handful of species of very important microorganisms. Theses microbes are mainly *fermenting microbes*, such as lactic acid bacteria (as in yogurt) and yeast (as in bread, beer, and wine). They can thrive in environments with regular oxygen levels or with lower oxygen levels. They metabolize and break things down differently than most microbes. Some of the microbes in there can even take toxins and turn them into nutrients. You can buy this product all ready to use or you can ferment the mother culture into 20 times more than the original amount, much like yogurt. This process takes at least a couple of weeks, preferably a month.
*Compost tea*, on the other hand, is a mixture of a huge array of mostly aerobic microbes (they need oxygen) extracted from a very small amount of high quality compost. It's not as controlled of a product (not made in a lab), but it is much more diverse. Whereas EM might have 5-20 species of microbes that are specifically included (there can actually be quite a few "wild" microbes that are allowed in - over 100 - but they are not the main focus), compost tea will hopefully have thousands. This process takes 12 hours to a couple of days.
That's just a brief description of the differences between the two. For our purposes, both products provide a lot of the same benefits, albeit sometimes through different biological processes. You can start by trying out either, and eventually you may want to use both.
*Mycorrhizal fungi* are a very specific class of fungi that wrap around and penetrate plant roots and form a relationship whereby both the fungi and the plants benefit. They are incredibly important for plant health and are believed to have been critical in the evolution of trees. They do a lot of things, but are often specifically credited with bringing water, phosphorus, and other trace minerals to the plant in exchange for sugar, in addition to helping to protect the plant from root-feeding microbes. They can be purchased as a powder and should be applied directly to the roots or seed or in the planting hole whenever you are planting. Every time! They can also be watered into porous soils, and are often used after aeration of turf.
*Biostimulants*

The 5 biostimulants are:


sea minerals 
liquid kelp 
liquid fish hydrolysate 
humic acids 
organic blackstrap molasses 
 The first 3 particularly appear very similar, and I suppose they are in some ways. Here's the basics.
*Sea minerals* is very concentrated, mineral-rich ocean water from deep in the Pacific Ocean. It is so incredibly full of nutrients and life that it is the most incredible broad-spectrum product to spray directly on your plants and soil. There has been a lot of research and the benefits are unbelievable. This is often my first choice for a biostimulant.
*Liquid kelp* is different. It has many of the same nutrients, but we use it for its natural plant growth hormones that stimulate many processes in plants. We only apply 20ml/1000sqft, so although the nutrients are beneficial, it's really all about the hormones. Regular applications improve so many aspects of plant growth.
*Liquid fish hydrolysate* brings in more nutrients like the sea minerals, but it is particularly high in nitrogen and available phosphorus and potassium. It also has whole proteins and enzymes. It has been mixed with kelp for many decades, as they compliment each other very well. The slight smell is definitely worth it. This is particularly nice when you don't have enough humus in your soil, but it is beneficial regardless.
*Humic acids* are used in such tiny amounts that a pound will last a long, long time. They help the plant absorb the above products. They should always be included in a foliar spray. They can also be applied to the soil for many benefits.
*Blackstrap molasses* provides some nutrients, but is mostly just a great carbohydrate source, which is food for the microbes. It's great to apply with the microorganism products because it gives them instant food to begin working with. It also is sticky and helps everything stick to the plant leaves. The pros use some kind of sugar source in every foliar spray, and this is one of the best. Molasses is also used in the fermentation process to make EM, and in brewing compost tea.
So yes, I use them all, but if you're looking to choose, I hope this at least provides some clarification.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;cD0gm7dHKKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD0gm7dHKKc&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

A good wake the fuck up mix. Combined with some Purple Le Pew and Full Melt

http://giantsarise.com/music/2012/sgm-podcast-2012-01-19-don-dada-that-was-then-this-is-now-032/

Today is gonna be a good day


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool info, duchie.
I need to get me some root stuff soon.
Mychorhizae at the least (ran out), and I might try one of those EM's.
I use Liquid Karma (a sea kelp extract), and during flowering I'll use Sweet from Botanicare.
Definitely need to add some EM's to the equation.
This current grow may be too late for it (not getting up to Portland until March 1st), but would like to try some for the next grow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool info, duchie.
> I need to get me some root stuff soon.
> Mychorhizae at the least, and I might try one of those EM's.
> This current grow may be too late for it (not getting up to Portland until March 1st), but would like to try some for the next grow.


I got a shitload of extra myco. You want me to mail it to you


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just outta curiosity, how many of you can do this with your HID bulb... While it is ON!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just outta curiosity, how many of you can do this with your HID bulb... While it is ON!!!
> 
> View attachment 2033025


Not mine for sure. You would have some missing skin if you tried that with my bulb.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think we need to give this song a new meaning 

[video=youtube;BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68[/video]


----------



## bekindbud (Feb 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just outta curiosity, how many of you can do this with your HID bulb... While it is ON!!!
> 
> View attachment 2033025


I would be willing to bet that it was either just turned on or its fake cause you are completely scared shitless of touching bulbs. That I do know, unless you are now walking on hot fire coal in bare feet. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> well glad I am not loosing my sense of smell. It'll be a fine smoke for sure, you just know when something stinks like that, hehe. Are those reg's the stomp og crosses? If you could get a male one it would be diamond to cross into a Headband for regular headbands.....the mind bogoggles!!


that would be nice,if i had a headband clone..


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I got about 2000 headband seeds so I reckon I could probably get a decent pheno from that.......lol. Take me a bit to stabiliZe it, but I reckon 3/4-1year I'd be good to go, lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2012)

Duchie, I read about the EM the first time you posted it a couple of weeks ago, sounds like great stuff but I have to wonder...

I now have both bat guano and alaska brand fertilizers and lately I've been using the alaska brand stuff. The grow is made from fish emulsion, not sure what the bloom is but both are organic and stink to high heaven, then I add in some maxicrop which is liquid kelp and once every two weeks I use humic acid in the brew also and maybe even a touch of liquid karma and finally molasses. My current batch of magic brew has been brewing for four days and has a nice healthy head of foam and is ready to use. What's that stuff cost?


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone get any of the emerald triangle freebies from a couple of months ago from the attitude? My buddy has a grapefruit koosh? and a super sour kush? going and both look rather sativa like now that they are budding. I have their version of jack herer but haven't grown it.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

I left a message with the lady a while ago to call me because I had some questions about dilution and application rates and I just got off the phone with her. German lady with a wealth of knowledge. One thing she told me is that myco should be applied directly to the roots during transplant and that by diluting it and inoculating the soil that way is not effective because the myco just lies there dormant. It is only when it makes contact with the roots that it becomes effective and grows. Another thing they do, and they have this on their site as well, is they soak seeds in diluted kelp 5:1000, overnight, then the next day roll the seeds in myco and let them dry, then plant them. 

I was gonna say the same as BKB. Only when the light first comes on. lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Well I got about 2000 headband seeds so I reckon I could probably get a decent pheno from that.......lol. Take me a bit to stabiliZe it, but I reckon 3/4-1year I'd be good to go, lol.


set,i got 4 beans of the stomper og left.



(chemdawg og x og) in the back
and (purple mr.nice x chemdawg) in front.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Duchie, I read about the EM the first time you posted it a couple of weeks ago, sounds like great stuff but I have to wonder...
> 
> I now have both bat guano and alaska brand fertilizers and lately I've been using the alaska brand stuff. The grow is made from fish emulsion, not sure what the bloom is but both are organic and stink to high heaven, then I add in some maxicrop which is liquid kelp and once every two weeks I use humic acid in the brew also and maybe even a touch of liquid karma and finally molasses. My current batch of magic brew has been brewing for four days and has a nice healthy head of foam and is ready to use. What's that stuff cost?


I have a granular form of humic (humik its called) that you use as an amendment, as well as rock phosphate. I use a liquid kelp already and a fish emulsion nutrient, which also stinks. Especially if you dont use it all and it sits out overnight. The EM I believe is supposed to aid in eliminating that odor somehow, I understand. I am going to get me an air pump and stone and start brewing some teas as well. The one litre bottle of motherculture was $30 and will make 20, 1 litre batches. The motherculture lasts 2 to 3 years and when activated will last 6 to 8 months. I bought a 1L activated bottle for $12. 

I have another question. I just picked up some worm castings and I'm wondering about mix and application. I want to do a topical application to get some in the plants I have now so I'm wondering how much per plant, and I'm also wondering about how much to put into my coir mix. Any suggestions?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I would make a tea with all those goodies you got Duchie


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

That movie looks cool genuity. Like the goonies with some balls. "you'd be better of calling the ghost busters luv"

And I can hold my hand on my 250 cmh. Of course it's in a cooltube with 435 cfms being blown over it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That movie looks cool genuity. Like the goonies with some balls. "you'd be better of calling the ghost busters luv"
> 
> And I can hold my hand on my 250 cmh. Of course it's in a cooltube with 435 cfms being blown over it.


haha,its a good one,they even had a grow room in the movie......made me think of DST.
[video=youtube;QQXXkJVRYFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQXXkJVRYFY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am tired of spraying neem every other week. My shit takes well over 2 hrs to do it. 
I am thinking about using Azatrol in the nutrient mix every now and then instead. Does anyone know if it is effective that way, or does it have to be sprayed as well? I know the normal way is to spray, but some pesticedes work well absorbed through the roots as well. Hoping this is the case with this one. Found a 32 oz concentrate for $59 free shipping on Fleabay.

**edit**

I found the schedule for drench


1-2 tbsp per gallon water every 7-10 days 2-3 applications.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am soaked with neem now and the whole house stinks, time for a shower.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am tired of spraying neem every other week. My shit takes well over 2 hrs to do it.
> I am thinking about using Azatrol in the nutrient mix every now and then instead. Does anyone know if it is effective that way, or does it have to be sprayed as well? I know the normal way is to spray, but some pesticedes work well absorbed through the roots as well. Hoping this is the case with this one. Found a 32 oz concentrate for $59 free shipping on Fleabay.


Azamax... that shit works GREAT. Use it always, havent had pests in 2 years.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Bass, you ain't suppose to swim in the stuff man, spray it on yer plants!!! lol. cof sent something for me called Triple Action Plus...may be try that instead of neem.

Genuity, looking good there. I will need to check my beans stash to see what I have left as well.

And that video was wild, I didn't expect those things to jump in at the end and start munching the guy, ffs, quite funny though. I think he needed to upgrade his lights to some 600's!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanx underdog, do you spray it on or add to nutes?


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

and is it available in europe?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Evening peeps, how's things in the land of 600?

Some pics of my BC & Livers approx 5 weeks flowering

View attachment 2033229View attachment 2033230View attachment 2033231View attachment 2033232


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am soaked with neem now and the whole house stinks, time for a shower.


Dunno wot pests u got in there bassman but if ur tryin to get rid of thrips get sum stuff called Monterey garden spray it's got stuff init called spinosad trust me 1 treatment n the lil fuckers are gone n ain't come back throw that neem oil in the bin It didn't do nothin to the thrips ras


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2012)

I see lil flying gnats or something sometimes, and if I dont use neem all the time mites will show up.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2012)

That spinosad kills any pest that eats or touches the treated area highly recommended ras


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 1, 2012)

Do u guys thinks it possible to squeeze 3 ounces popcorn nugs into one stick of butter?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the stick of butter would just get soaked up into the buds. You might squeeze half the stick out of the stuff if you tried really hard. I would put about 3 sticks in.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 1, 2012)

*HOLY SHIT!!!!!I opened my flowering tent tonight to see my Purple Elephant's main stalk split right down the middle due to the weight of the buds!!!!!! I was just in the tent last night and watered another plant and everything seem fined. I thought the stalks were strong enough to hold the weight, i've tied many plants before when needed. What should i do???? Harvest the two top main branches and leave the rest? Can i duct tape the branches together and hope they continue to flush??? The plant has been flushed for 10 or 11 days now and is exactly 7 weeks flower today. Im glad to know these buds have a ton of weight but i didnt want them to break, at least not now..... F**CCCKKK!!!!!*


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think the stick of butter would just get soaked up into the buds. You might squeeze half the stick out of the stuff if you tried really hard. I would put about 3 sticks in.


We will c want a nock u the fuck out cookie I added a ounce of Kief to it so Ime up to a qp total wieght


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 1, 2012)

Do u guys mix water in with ur butter and herbs like a lot of people do then scrape it off the top


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Swamp. I would tie them together and see if it takes. No danger in trying. If it works fine. If not just chop the stuff that's drying out/ dying. Lucky it's so far along. That is some crazy shit. My wife said it's a good problem to have. Not sure I agree, but it is nice to have heavy buds.

Method. I don't know about that stuff... but there's something called clarifying the butter. I guess it makes a big difference in the quality to cook with it. Not sure if this helps but heres a good thread about cooking.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html

EDIT: Looking good scotia. Somehow I missed your post earlier. I like that livers... it's a great smoke.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 1, 2012)

Can anyone give me an idea of what size of air pump I would need for making teas? The minimum and or idea size I mean. Also, BKB, I saw in your thread you had a cool looking plastic diffuser that you use instead of an airstone. Do you have product info that I can use to search one out. I'm not having much luck. 

Thanks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2012)

hello friends  been busy at the sunnyboy house lately and miss my 600 clubbie

had to get in a dispute with the 600 cool tube ppl, sending me a broken one and all. they are finally gonna send me a new one and they gave me $50 back. so i might get to hang it vert tomorrow.

been working alot YUK chopped the ex cheese and one of the brasils, wow that cheese is an awesome smoke


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 1, 2012)

bbkush


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I got high from looking at those pictures.

Welcome back sunnyboy.

Duchie, I would think about the smallest airpump you could buy would be fine. Something for a 10 gal fishtank for around 10 bucks.


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 1, 2012)

lol  i was suprised i was able to get that clear of a pic, i took it threw my jewlers loupe and than zoomed in on photoshop and cropped it


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

For all you parents

[video=youtube;ql-N3F1FhW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql-N3F1FhW4&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

One stem I wouldnt mind smoking


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 2, 2012)

Swamp, I would go with Jig and tie it back together. I had a Romulan do the same thing outdoors late in flower, tied it back together with bailing wire and it didnt seem to phase the plant one bit. Ive been suprised how hard it is to cut off the life line to a stem. So long as the stem hasnt been girdled (stripped of the bark all the way around) they seem to make it. Ive got a Larry OG in flower that I tried to LST and I snapped the stem almost off. Its only holding on by a small piece of skin, but its been growing fine for weeks and doesnt seem any smaller than the other buds.

looking good 600!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

i've got a few left myself that you sent (6)



genuity said:


> set,i got 4 beans of the stomper og left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033092
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

just wrap some string round it Swamp, they'll be fine, a good problem to have imo (buds that snap branches in two)



SwampGrower69 said:


> *HOLY SHIT!!!!!I opened my flowering tent tonight to see my Purple Elephant's main stalk split right down the middle due to the weight of the buds!!!!!! I was just in the tent last night and watered another plant and everything seem fined. I thought the stalks were strong enough to hold the weight, i've tied many plants before when needed. What should i do???? Harvest the two top main branches and leave the rest? Can i duct tape the branches together and hope they continue to flush??? The plant has been flushed for 10 or 11 days now and is exactly 7 weeks flower today. Im glad to know these buds have a ton of weight but i didnt want them to break, at least not now..... F**CCCKKK!!!!!*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a bag of super dry trim from my Casey Jones and i put it in the freezer for 10 minutes then dumped it into a 125 micron bag shook it for about a minute and Ta-Da 3.5 grams of pure death. This stuff is real strong Space Out Stare at the Wall Shit. The Casey came out Amazing, one of my all time favorites for sure. Seems like i had two different pheno's, one is heavy on the Thai flavor very sweet with small kush like buds. The other has a Diesel sting then the smooth Thai takes over. Love this shit.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

I done some dry kief that way, I think it was Dre Green Dre who told me to put a couple of coins in the bag to help release the kief.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2012)

Just made myself some dry ice hash tonight hella easy in my 120 bag pic is 31 total grams not including 5 more OG Kush with Platinum Bubba, 5 more Kabbom grams & 3 more Blue Widow hash. 

View attachment 2034184View attachment 2034186


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *HOLY SHIT!!!!!I opened my flowering tent tonight to see my Purple Elephant's main stalk split right down the middle due to the weight of the buds!!!!!! I was just in the tent last night and watered another plant and everything seem fined. I thought the stalks were strong enough to hold the weight, i've tied many plants before when needed. What should i do???? Harvest the two top main branches and leave the rest? Can i duct tape the branches together and hope they continue to flush??? The plant has been flushed for 10 or 11 days now and is exactly 7 weeks flower today. Im glad to know these buds have a ton of weight but i didnt want them to break, at least not now..... F**CCCKKK!!!!!*


DST's rite mate just tie or tape the split together i did the same whilst bending with a blue cheese in veg and had no problems by the time i chopped her down the split had mended itself


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Can I come and play sandcastles please? Sweet haul there jhod


jhod58vw said:


> Just made myself some dry ice hash tonight hella easy in my 120 bag pic is 31 total grams not including 5 more OG Kush with Platinum Bubba, 5 more Kabbom grams & 3 more Blue Widow hash.
> 
> View attachment 2034184View attachment 2034186


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

tape it and tie it mate. dont harvest they will still develop only really get probs if the whole branch snaps completely off. i have had it happen a couple times and managed to finish flower with no probs


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

My new stoner toy for when I'm entertaining other stoners:





duchieman said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of what size of air pump I would need for making teas? The minimum and or idea size I mean. Also, BKB, I saw in your thread you had a cool looking plastic diffuser that you use instead of an airstone. Do you have product info that I can use to search one out. I'm not having much luck.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Duchie, I found that the cheaper pumps don't bubble as much as I would like. I recommend a beefier model than the cheapest ones, you'll like it better IMO.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> My new stoner toy for when I'm entertaining other stoners:
> 
> View attachment 2034507
> 
> ...


my cheapo air pump is a pos!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the info guys. Going out this afternoon to grab one. I've never dealt with them before so I was unsure how the their ratings work. I'll probably just do Wally World and was thinking of getting maybe a 30 gallon pump, maybe with 2 or 3 outlets. Is 30 enough Shwag?

Good mornafterevening everyone!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

straight to the point, lol....nothing much is decent these days Bass!



bassman999 said:


> my cheapo air pump is a pos!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2012)

True that. 'cept for us 600ers


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 2, 2012)

Well met my new neighbor today 2 older chicks and her husband drives truck and one chick helps the other out while the husband gone ....got me some side work building a fence and some other gardening so that's cool""...and about time I get some cool neighbors there all about smoking bud all day everyday


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 2, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Well met my new neighbor today 2 older chicks and her husband drives truck and one chick helps the other out while the husband gone ....got me some side work building a fence and some other gardening so that's cool""...and about time I get some cool neighbors there all about smoking bud all day everyday


Ive been living with the same neighbor for over 5 years, and didnt talk to him (we have a few acres so there space between us). I was washing dishes last summer when I thought I saw a huge weed tree in his yard. I climed on my roof and sure as shit, hes got a full blown garden. Turns out hes been growing OD as long as Ive lived here and he was always sweating me.  we both took huge monkeys of the others back that day. Its a sweet thing when your neighbor is all about weed too.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Well met my new neighbor today 2 older chicks and her husband drives truck and one chick helps the other out while the husband gone ....got me some side work building a fence and some other gardening so that's cool""...and about time I get some cool neighbors there all about smoking bud all day everyday


Be careful! My general rule is, don't talk to my neighbors lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 2, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Be careful! My general rule is, don't talk to my neighbors
> they have there card and so do I so Ime not worried about it not telling them I grow tho


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 2, 2012)

I know about every neighbor I have lived in the same house for 23 years I am the original of this street everybody moved on but me we own our house and not planing on gong anywhere


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

Most of my neighbors smoke pot too. They either wanna smoke for free, or wanna steal it...lol. My other neighbor is a snitch, cant win in a mobile park....lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Cool. Thanks for the info guys. Going out this afternoon to grab one. I've never dealt with them before so I was unsure how the their ratings work. I'll probably just do Wally World and was thinking of getting maybe a 30 gallon pump, maybe with 2 or 3 outlets. Is 30 enough Shwag?
> 
> Good mornafterevening everyone!


Are you looking to just run (1) 12" airstone or so? The bigger the better within reason depending on budget. I use something like this, not sure if this is my exact model or not though. It works like a tank and REALLY rips a shit ton of air. 



Made my GH - I think its 25 liters/minute. It works great for teas, I can mix a 10 gallon batch and run 2 stones nicely off this unit. It would run you about 60 - 70 bucks though and I'm sure there are ones that can do the job for cheaper. 

I would aim for one that is more than 15 liters per minute to really get that shit going


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Most of my neighbors smoke pot too. They either wanna smoke for free, or wanna steal it...lol. My other neighbor is a snitch, cant win in a mobile park....lol


My thoughts are... I have enough friends, I don't want one knocking on my door everyday because he needs to escape the evil talons of his wife LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha... this is like me. I made a friend in my town a couple years ago. I fucking hated it. Dropping by and shit. And I have glass doors, so I couldn't hide. I'd just stand there and say, I'm busy, sorry bro. I had to tell him eventually I don't like having friends.

It's nice having them a couple hours drive away. If I ever want to chill... I can. But they don't stop by... EVER. It's nice.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... this is like me. I made a friend in my town a couple years ago. I fucking hated it. Dropping by and shit. And I have glass doors, so I couldn't hide. I'd just stand there and say, I'm busy, sorry bro. I had to tell him eventually I don't like having friends.
> 
> It's nice having them a couple hours drive away. If I ever want to chill... I can. But they don't stop by... EVER. It's nice.


ahaha, you and I are weirdos though Jig.... My gf (she doesn't live with me) would love for people to just drop by. Me? If you don't call first don't expect a pleasant welcome lol. I have a handful of very close friends that I am happy to see most anytime, but each of them knows to call first and they know I would extend that courtesy to them as well. 

On a different note, a tip that all of you know already but my dumbass was just reminded. Don't go fucking around in your flower box right before you leave the house. My arms are covered in sticky stanky resin lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 2, 2012)

Well my 3 ounces of popcorn nug and 1 ounce Kief to one stick butter is underway since 8 this morning my house smells to high hell


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

Method u r a crazy man....lol. In a good way though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... this is like me. I made a friend in my town a couple years ago. I fucking hated it. Dropping by and shit. And I have glass doors, so I couldn't hide. I'd just stand there and say, I'm busy, sorry bro. I had to tell him eventually I don't like having friends.
> 
> It's nice having them a couple hours drive away. If I ever want to chill... I can. But they don't stop by... EVER. It's nice.


Watch, Im a come knocking on your door for a surprise visit, just for posting this, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 2, 2012)

Come knocking at my door unannounced and you WILL be sent away. Even my own brother. No reason in this day and age that you can't call first. I would never do it to anyone else.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Come knocking at my door unannounced and you WILL be sent away. Even my own brother. No reason in this day and age that you can't call first. I would never do it to anyone else.


I was kidding Duch


----------



## duchieman (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, I know bill. I wasn't directing that to you, I was just responding in general to the conversation. Sorry bill. Just happened to follow your post


----------



## duchieman (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;8hEYwk0bypY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hEYwk0bypY&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;fQ4NFsw4bOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ4NFsw4bOU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeezo, glad I don't live round you lot, lol, so bang goes the 600 Hippy Commune when the world ends in 2012!!! hehehe.

I use to have a friend that got annoyed when I use to turn up at his house. I mean I lived over an hours drive away and he knew I was always going to be through, sometimes I would manage to call, sometimes not. However I was always dropping by to give him hash for my friend who was doing a little bit of time. So he get's all antsy one day and tells me I should really call before coming round. Now I had noticed this guy was becoming a fukking retarded waster, and then I met him one day at a petrol station not far from where I lived, and quite far from where he lived. At this point I had stopped going round altogether. Turns out he's into the brown all that time. This was one of my best mates ffs. Anyway, he died from herion so I don't know. You live near me, I may just pop round for tea!!! So always have the kettle ready!!!! lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2012)

600 hippy commune! lol that would be cool.... Would we ever run out of herb? what would we do if we did? lol

Any friend of mine is more than welcome to pop on over anytime! But not just anyone is a friend of mine


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> 600 hippy commune! lol that would be cool.... Would we ever run out of herb?


Are you crazy, would we ever run out, lmfao.....



whodatnation said:


> what would we do if we did? lol


get our 600's out and grow some more, lol.



whodatnation said:


> Any friend of mine is more than welcome to pop on over anytime! But not just anyone is a friend of mine


EXACTLY!!!!!!

Now everyone get back to welcoming unexpected friends round for cucumber sandwiches and nice cups of tea in bone china!!!! With the odd pound of smoke thrown in.....

Peace, and good night night my friend, please pop round anytime!

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> 600 hippy commune! lol that would be cool.... Would we ever run out of herb? what would we do if we did? lol
> 
> Any friend of mine is more than welcome to pop on over anytime! But not just anyone is a friend of mine


Better watch what you say. I might come find you. hehe... I would make myself useful though... I'd take care of the animals for you.



DST said:


> Peace, and good night night my friend, please pop round anytime!


I always thought it'd be fun to knock on yer door, unannounced. Don't think i'd ever do it, as you might be away that weekend... then I'd be in amsterdam with no where to stay.

HAHAHAHAHA.... I bet if I went to the GA and asked the really annoying guy if I could stay with him, he'd let me. But truthfully I'd rather sleep on the street, lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Are you crazy, would we ever run out, lmfao.....
> 
> 
> get our 600's out and grow some more, lol.
> ...


I don't like cucumber just the tea and weed for me


----------



## duchieman (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah, you guys are making me feel bad.  Well, not really, but I guess I am a bit of an ass. It's just that when I'm home I don't really like sitting around doing nothing so I try to get into things, other than growing weed and jerking off, and I just get a bit perturbed when I'm interrupted. Again, it's just about a little heads up so I at least have a choice of whether I'm into company or not. I really am a nice guy. Honest!

And for my 2,112th post

[video=youtube;LQEgZNqa8jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQEgZNqa8jE[/video]


----------



## Whatstrain (Feb 2, 2012)

Day 33- Popped into the room today to see a few brown hairs on the LSD and blue cheese. Decided to pop another bagseed i had, Its from the same bag as my other one so going to see how it does with 12/12 from seed(No pics right now). The time has come to get some more seeds and im thinking this time around its going to be all one stain or maybe two instead of multiples. Really leaning towards some TGA gear, Other half wants JTR and im really wanting vortex or plushberry as timewreck isnt available. The part that gets me is i have some time constraints (about 100days from start to finish) so any sexing is going to cut down on veg time along with having to clone the femmed ones if i end up getting 2 or 3 males. But enough of that and more of the pictures . 

The tangerine dream is still shooting out new leaves from the top i believe, the top cola seems to be very small but has great side branching. Its getting a bit to much nutes so its getting 1/4 dose next feeding, but a few watering before that.

Blue cheese- While moving plants i brushed my arm against a side cola and had this great smell of fruit and wet popcicle sticks. Very nice colas are forming and it did well to some lst. Takes nutes very well and i will probably grow this strain out in the future looking for that perfect blueberry cheese pheno.The tallest bud got hit by the light a bit to much when one of my fans got unplugged for the cooltube

LSD- Still that great peppery smell. Some bottom leaves are yellowing or dieing off but not much else wrong with it then maybe a bit to much for nutes.

Bag seed- Really liking whatever this strain is. Its got some lower branches that all shot up towards the middle of the stock to give it a very interesting look. It smells like everyday weed, but im starting to love it more and more. Seems like a great plant to run on the side in a small tent. If this plant would of been directly under the light and not off to the side sometimes then i imagine it would lead to one nice top cola with a few popcorn buds for hash.


Afghan Haze- nothing special.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 2, 2012)

Nobody mentioned that this is page 900, eh?

I didn't notice one anyway, LOL. I have cut my list of "friends" down considerably over the past 5 years or so and there's really only 5 people, that I can think of, that have knocked on my door for me in the past year or so. Three of them buy weed from me and the other two are 600 members, hehe.


EDIT: My mom has come around to see me so I guess it's 6...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 2, 2012)

It's funny how the talk is on annoying friends who just pop over... and my ONLY annoying friend, the one that over-trimmer Miss Anonymous, and used he pot as a cigerette ashtray just left. eh... crazy stuff...

so minor update... the whore is in darkness one more night, and tomorrow she gets the axe. I have a Hollands Hope clone that will replace her in that pot. 

I transplanted a 4 Hollands Hope clones, and 1 Durban Poison clone, I have one more HH clone to go. 

Taking 9 clones over to my buddy's to veg in his new vertical chamber. 8 of them will be his to keep... and he is gonna vert them bitches (2 PK Kush, 2 Durban Poison, 2 Hollands Hope, and 2 UnderDog 3,0 (taken off of the clones from the first UnderDog, that were kept in 12/12,,, took the tops off of them, and cloned them into 24 hour light... and now he will veg them bitches out)

The 9th plant is PK Kush as well... the cute little fucker that had the frosty nugs... pulled it... popped a few nugs off... and gonna reveg it over there, and then bring her back here and rebloom in a few weeks.

Pictures up tomorrow of the flower tent, just don't have the energy tonight. Tell ya what tho... it's ten weeks today on UnderDog... and she ain't done yet... seems she is gonna be very larfy... hoping that the 3.o's... which will be 4.0's when I get clones back of her... will be a bit more stable.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen a pipe this style before? This thing is my favorite and It broke. I would buy a new one, but the stores only seem to sell one type.
I have glued it 6 times, but it always breaks again.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

I broke my favorite bubbler once and peeps told me that any good glass blower can make one just like it. I never found out, but I guess it's an option.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Has anyone seen a pipe this style before? This thing is my favorite and It broke. I would buy a new one, but the stores only seem to sell one type.
> I have glued it 6 times, but it always breaks again.
> 
> View attachment 2035411


Have you tried epoxy?


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Have you tried epoxy?
> 
> 
> cof


I used super glue gel and accelerator only.
I thought about epoxy and JB Weld.
I guess Ill get some epoxy.

So nobody has seen a pipe like this before. color is not an issue, just the size, shape, and no carb


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is what I have right now. I hate these kind!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I used super glue gel and accelerator only.
> I thought about epoxy and JB Weld.
> I guess Ill get some epoxy.
> 
> So nobody has seen a pipe like this before. color is not an issue, just the size, shape, and no carb


I would call that a Hammer or Mini-Hammer.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I would call that a Hammer or Mini-Hammer.


yeah like the one at a fair for strongman contest....lol. It hits way better than the other type I think, and I taste way less fuel from lighter with it too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Id say have FDD make you one, but I dont think thats an option now


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id say have FDD make you one, but I dont think thats an option now


FDD?

@Worm, I see hammer is a style of pipe...lol.
I am looking using that term, I guess it is called a dry hammer?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> FDD?


Our old buddy Fdd2blk blows glass. Does a real good job too. Just don't tell him you like Rap, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2012)

I fancy glass blunts 

Bass~ fdd is a glass blower x mod... One of his pieces was used for the first 600 contest, it smokes nice hehe


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Has anyone seen a pipe this style before? This thing is my favorite and It broke. I would buy a new one, but the stores only seem to sell one type.
> I have glued it 6 times, but it always breaks again.
> 
> View attachment 2035411


Bass u would love my pipe .... I will email u a pic it was blown by some 15 year old in long beach and ended up in a shop in Tahoe and I swooped it up for 125 my camera isn't that good or u would c all the detail but it's same style as urs


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I fancy glass blunts
> 
> Bass~ fdd is a glass blower x mod... One of his pieces was used for the first 600 contest, it smokes nice hehe


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/506804-help-me-help-fdd.html


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys... just wanted to share a commercial I just saw.

New show on Nat Geo channel called "American Weed" starts Feb 22. It's about weed, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey whodat, those glass blunts are great. I've never seen one before, thanks for sharing. I found this vid on youtube with a couple demonstrating it. 

[video=youtube;EMeMwmAqAtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMeMwmAqAtU[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Has anyone seen a pipe this style before? This thing is my favorite and It broke. I would buy a new one, but the stores only seem to sell one type.
> I have glued it 6 times, but it always breaks again.
> 
> View attachment 2035411


Check with Dankshizzle, he makes some cool stuff.

https://www.rollitup.org/galleries/440915-bulletproof-glass-collection.html


----------



## ZeeBee (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello club 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2012)

My DOG is a bitch!
She's throwing out pistils at the top. 
Though I know to keep an eye out for the occasional nut sack as it flowers, I'm looking forward to growing out my own little doggy!
She's a bushy little cuss, too. All branch tops are almost even with the main tip without any training.


7 days since flipping the photoperiod to 12/12.

_Females to date:_

_*BMF*_ (C4/Caseyband) #1
_*BMF*_ (C4/Caseyband) #2
_*JDB's Romulan*_ #1
_*Red Dragon*_ #1
_*Red Dragon*_ #4
_*White Widow*_ #1
_*White Widow *_#2
_*DOG*_ 

Only two more Red Dragons yet to show gender.

Will do that video later tonight.
Meant to get it done last night, but was wore out from a major project here in the apartment and had to put it off.
But the garden is looking healthy as fornication!


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 2, 2012)

Bass I emailed u a pic this the style u like I love them look for hammers not spoons when searching for one


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 2, 2012)

This is my favorite piece.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice, thats a bubbler?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

method, I dont see the email, not even in my spam.....


----------



## geekmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I brake all of my shit so all of my shit is cheap. My aunt owns a head shop so I get glass at cost... $5 glass pipes are nice. especially when you bust them all the time.


I got a bong for the first time ever for my birthday. I give it 3 more weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I brake all of my shit so all of my shit is cheap. My aunt owns a head shop so I get glass at cost... $5 glass pipes are nice. especially when you bust them all the time.
> 
> 
> I got a bong for the first time ever for my birthday. I give it 3 more weeks.


Lol I thought I was clumsy.
I dont want anything expensive, just not a spoon and not a gram sized bowl and wont fucking tip over...lol

I made a bong from a 750ml Hennessy bottle, so far I didnt break that, not even spilled it yet.


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 2, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I brake all of my shit so all of my shit is cheap. My aunt owns a head shop so I get glass at cost... $5 glass pipes are nice. especially when you bust them all the time.
> 
> 
> I got a bong for the first time ever for my birthday. I give it 3 more weeks.


Why lol.. you guys never dab? or into quality glass toro/sovereignty etc? Would be surprised if nobody in Club 600 smokes BHO!! Oh well


----------



## geekmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I was given a hash pipe with one of those glass dippers (whatever they are called)... It's in my closet, I haven't even got the thing out... I know I will bust it.

I'll get too high and have it on my lap and stand up real quick thinking "I need some fucking ice cream" then SMASH... busted glass and too pissed for ice cream... lose lose.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I was given a hash pipe with one of those glass dippers (whatever they are called)... It's in my closet, I haven't even got the thing out... I know I will bust it.
> 
> I'll get too high and have it on my lap and stand up real quick thinking "I need some fucking ice cream" then SMASH... busted glass and too pissed for ice cream... lose lose.


Ice cream ftw...thinking about that right now actually. Rocky road


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2012)

What's up guys & gals?? Come roll tru my page leave me some feed back if you don't mind & have the time. 1st pic is my Double Dream & 2nd pic would be my Platinum Bubba Kush sitting lovely under my 600 in a radiant hood on day 4 of 12/12. Thanks for @ least looking at my comment here on the 600 club glad to be a fellow member. Stay Lit!!

View attachment 2035789View attachment 2035790


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

I can vouch for jhod's thread. Some good peeps and good times over there. Oh yeah, and good plants too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Listen to this 1st
[video=youtube;GMqWAr05aIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMqWAr05aIQ[/video]
then this
[video=youtube;gShoc4LM9m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gShoc4LM9m4[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I can vouch for jhod's thread. Some good peeps and good times over there. Oh yeah, and good plants too.


Thanks bro much appreciated tried to rep you but have to spread more love. Just trying to get my page some more respect.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

your lokin good mayne!!! lol


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> your lokin good mayne!!! lol


Thanks, some many lurkers trying to stir them up alittle been trying to roll tru more thread and show some love.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 2, 2012)

lol what up jhod!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> lol what up jhod!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Shit just just chilling at home how about you??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2012)

Every time I see "Buellton" I think of Pea Soup Andersen's...
Damned viral marketing strategies!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

I been checking this thread out, FDD got pinched by the Feds eh. Has been in 3 weeks so far and has been moved to another Fed detention centre. Seems like he sold something across border, then the Feds arranged to buy some as the guy grassed him out, then the feds turned up at his door. Not nice!!!


billcollector99 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/506804-help-me-help-fdd.html


Hope everyone else in the 600 is safe.

Yo, Kingdevin, there is all sorts getting smoked in the 600, personally I don't do BHO I prefer grain alcohol extraction, much less painfull on my grey matter.

Have a great day 600!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

[youtube]yK0N9aaXRGY[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

That is fucked up shit.
They better arrest the sellers of apples & carrots & soda pop cans (among almost any of a thousand different items), because I've made more toking apparati out of those than I've ever bought "official" smoking devices.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

But I think it was weed, not glass....


DoobieBrother said:


> That is fucked up shit.
> They better arrest the sellers of apples & carrots & soda pop cans (among almost any of a thousand different items), because I've made more toking apparati out of those than I've ever bought "official" smoking devices.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone need a good chuckle this morning ; ?)...........http://news.yahoo.com/vermont-inmates-hide-pig-official-police-car-decal-004403610.html

Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>Ubberkush x Chemberry


----------



## duchieman (Feb 3, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I was given a hash pipe with one of those glass dippers (whatever they are called)... It's in my closet, I haven't even got the thing out... I know I will bust it.
> 
> I'll get too high and have it on my lap and stand up real quick thinking "I need some fucking ice cream" then SMASH... busted glass and too pissed for ice cream... lose lose.


 lol, I do that with my phone, forgetting it's in my lap and jumping up. Good thing I invested in a hardshell case for it. 


Nice video D. Good way to start the morning off. I just popped over to that help FDD thread. Don't know what to say about any of that, both the FDD situation and the haters who are kicking him while he's down. I think I have a better understanding now of your sudden phobia of the "like" button and how hazardous it could be in a hot forum like that.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

It sure is a crazy world out there, Duchie....so much hate and mistrust mate. You should never wish for anyone to have their freedom removed! Horrible.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't you wish you could see the people it's coming from? I bet his mother is making him a PB&J as we speak.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

I was a bit of a know it all (still am, lol) when I was in my early 20's, but then I had civility as well, some people these days just lack care or thought for their fellow person. But then are quick to go on about family this, blood that, christ these people do not realise we all had the fukkin same Mom millions of years ago so just get a bloody grip of yerself.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

DST said:


> But I think it was weed, not glass....


Just got done reading the thread.
Was thinking it was another Chong-gate, and he'd gotten popped for his glass.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2012)

Morning 600
Glad it is Friday, this early morning schedule is killing me. I am not a morning person.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

chong gate, lol......


DoobieBrother said:


> Just got done reading the thread.
> Was thinking it was another Chong-gate, and he'd gotten popped for his glass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

DST said:


> we all had the fukkin same Mom millions of years ago so just get a bloody grip of yerself.


Now, D, we ALL know that the universe has only been around for about 5000 years.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I fancy glass blunts
> 
> Bass~ fdd is a glass blower x mod... One of his pieces was used for the first 600 contest, it smokes nice hehe
> 
> ...


and i got my eye on you devin.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

give or take a few, lol.....


DoobieBrother said:


> Now, D, we ALL know that the universe has only been around for about 5000 years.


Snow snow snow here in Amsterdam.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

Quick vid update.
Sorry about no captions. 

[video=youtube_share;KRzPd4Gl58I]http://youtu.be/KRzPd4Gl58I[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

So I was doing some weeding in the cab yesterday, lol. My compost heap must pick up grass seeds (of the non MJ variety) and what not up when they are out cutting the grass, trimming trees etc around my house. Anyhoo, I found these two little things poking out of one of my trays so I hauled it out and lo and behold, it was a little bit of potatoe skin, lol. Don't you just love nature, it finds a way, yesh! SO I replanted it in it's onw little pot and stuck it next to my tomato clones I have been keeping indoors.











So when it snows, some peeps in Holland take laternative mens of transport, like a sledge. Others however, just keep on riding them god dam bikes, lol. (me incs when physically able, lol).






And just to finish off this crazy snowy day. Just finished clearing a fair few inches off the top of the greenhouse. Here's the holiday worm my wife made for us........it 30 celcius in Cape Town today, woohoo, please stay that warm for me, nice breeze from the Table Mountain....can't wait.






Peace and warm sun rays to all....

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Doob's, everytime I watch your videos I have this big stupid grin on my face, lol. They just make me smile!!!!

This one was especially humorous (sorry if it wasn't supposed to be, lol) with that music, it just made me think you were in a rush, breaking in or something, "hey everyone, quick, check these, gotta go, quick quick, dum de de". 

Brilliant!!!


DoobieBrother said:


> Quick vid update.
> Sorry about no captions.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;KRzPd4Gl58I]http://youtu.be/KRzPd4Gl58I[/video]


And it's looking fairly freaking jungle in there bru!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, D 

The wife was sleeping in the room next to the grow room, and I had about 20 minutes before lights out in the box, so I hurried more than I wanted.
Then I completely forgot to add captions so the plants could be identified!
Next time... 

And I'm worried about having enough room!
I figured the laws of probability would be around the usual 50/50 male-to-female but only 2 males so far, so it's a wee bit cramped.
I've got a little more pruning to do of the undergrowth, but that will be tomorrow.
Then I need a little clip on fan for some better air flow under the canopy before it gets worse.

Looks nice & white & chilly over there!
I think I'd opt for a sled. 

*as for humorous: you should have heard the goofy commentary I was making while filming it


----------



## duchieman (Feb 3, 2012)

lol I love the music too, really liked the moogy synth bass lines in there. And yes, your garden is Rocking Doobie! Looks like your doing things right.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, duchie 
Lots & lots yet to learn about Ableton Live, but I am in love (digitally speaking).
And after I do the upgrade to the mega-version of it, I'll have all kinds of extra tools at my disposal. 
There just aren't enough hours in the day for me...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Can you say Frostiness


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

Who says it doesn't snow in SoCal?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

OH! 
Schist & basalt!
I forgot about your potato sprouts, D !
Spud Buds!!! (*as in they kind of look like our cannabis sprouts with the roots coming out of a rapid rooter or some such)
That's so cool that it happened, and that you noticed it!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2012)

DST said:


> So I was doing some weeding in the cab yesterday, lol. My compost heap must pick up grass seeds (of the non MJ variety) and what not up when they are out cutting the grass, trimming trees etc around my house. Anyhoo, I found these two little things poking out of one of my trays so I hauled it out and lo and behold, it was a little bit of potatoe skin, lol. Don't you just love nature, it finds a way, yesh! SO I replanted it in it's onw little pot and stuck it next to my tomato clones I have been keeping indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am like that too. If something really wants to grow, I let it. Unless of course it is a weed,,,the unwanted kinda weed....lol/ I have a tree outside my bedroom window that started on its own. I have no idea what the hell it is. I never watered it after seeing it for like 5 months and it kept growing. I was gonna pull it out but was curious. After one yr it is over 10 ft tall now. I water it very rarely, but it was always strong looking. It has no leaves now though, but I think it will come back in March or thereabouts.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2012)

hey everyone,View attachment 2036471View attachment 2036472View attachment 2036473View attachment 2036474View attachment 2036476View attachment 2036478 79 degrees here but a little frostie as well. here's the ex cheese final (24gs) and the main cola from the first brasil girl to go (20gs) all dried. and then we have the next brasil girl to be chopped, i'm thinking soon as there are plenty of amber in there for my liking. not bad for cfls huh? i am trying  gonna get the a/c in sunday and start up the 600hund. just been so dang busy. be back soon, you hold the fort down while i'm gone  sunny


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

Well my butter adventure came out good put in 4 oz of butter one stick and got back3.6 ounces back of butter making some cookies today hope they get people high first time doing butter .... Don't c how they wnt work 3 ounces of buds and a zip of Kief they better work lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like you figured things out sunnyboy. That brazil plant is looking lush. Definitely not bad with cfl's. can't wait to see what you do with a 600.

@method. I'm guessing either that is the strongest butter ever made... or you wasted a lot of bud and keif trying to pack it into one stick of butter.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2012)

qtr lb of weed for a stick of butter!! That is just ridiculous!!! I def wont eat that cookie.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Looks like you figured things out sunnyboy. That brazil plant is looking lush. Definitely not bad with cfl's. can't wait to see what you do with a 600.
> 
> @method. I'm guessing either that is the strongest butter ever made... or you wasted a lot of bud and keif trying to pack it into one stick of butter.


Hoping it will put u on ur ass and nothing u can do about it type of cookie ha haha


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> qtr lb of weed for a stick of butter!! That is just ridiculous!!! I def wont eat that cookie.


O come on u don't want to eat two or three lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> qtr lb of weed for a stick of butter!! That is just ridiculous!!! I def wont eat that cookie.


I would eat 2 of them


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2012)

u r crazy ppl...crazy I tell ya....lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Not crazy... Willing 

I love my edibles strong.

I think maybe I have a high edible tolerance. Stuff that makes me feel ok gets other people stupified.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> O come on u don't want to eat two or three lol


Time wouldn't just be going by really, really, really, really slow, it'd be going in _*reverse*_!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Doobie, i was wondering, since you are a big Frontalot fan, do you enjoy music from Deltron?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Time wouldn't just be going by really, really, really, really slow, it'd be going in _*reverse*_!


exactly... i wanna feel good not like I am gonna die....lol. Ill just stick to smoking.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL... Trust me bassman... it's not that fun to feel that fucked up off a cookie. Don't get me wrong... it was definitely an experience, but I wouldn't call it fun.

Do you remember the hash to butter ratio you used BC?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not crazy... Willing
> 
> I love my edibles strong.
> 
> I think maybe I have a high edible tolerance. Stuff that makes me feel ok gets other people stupified.


My girl doesnt smoke or anything. She tried an edible and my friend had one as well one day. She felt absolutley zero, he was tripping out. I dont get it. Weed doesnt affect her smoked edible whatevrr. I cant get her into it as she doesnt feel anything from it. Damn thats gotta suck, the best med in the world and it doesnt work!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... Trust me bassman... it's not that fun to feel that fucked up off a cookie. Don't get me wrong... it was definitely an experience, but I wouldn't call it fun.
> 
> Do you remember the hash to butter ratio you used BC?


Nope. I try to shoot for .3 to .5 grams hash per dose.

1gram hash chocolates are amazing


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 3, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Well my butter adventure came out good put in 4 oz of butter one stick and got back3.6 ounces back of butter making some cookies today hope they get people high first time doing butter .... Don't c how they wnt work 3 ounces of buds and a zip of Kief they better work lol


You def wasted a bunch... IMO. Butter, just like the fat cells in our body, (or any cells period) can only hold so much THC... You woulda been fine with just the keif. I use about an ounce of buds, to a lb of butter... and Camp UnderDog Wake and Bakery is everybody's fave @ NLQP. I sell mine 5 bucks a piece (fudge, brownies, rice crispy treats), and I have had people offer me 20 bucks a piece for my last dozen at shows before. Just saying. Not saying you did it wrong or anything by any means... but with what you used, you coulda made a few lbs of butter... and been eattin EVERYTHING with Ganj for a while!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My girl doesnt smoke or anything. She tried an edible and my friend had one as well one day. She felt absolutley zero, he was tripping out. I dont get it. Weed doesnt affect her smoked edible whatevrr. I cant get her into it as she doesnt feel anything from it. Damn thats gotta suck, the best med in the world and it doesnt work!!


She is not the only one, my brother -in- law's ex had no thc receptors in her body. She could smoke a zip and not get high!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

MAKE SURE you DECARB YOUR BUD KIEF BEFORE COOKING!!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 3, 2012)

My ex was the same... man... I had so much more weed around when she was around, cuz she didn't smoke it too... lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;b5aocYRShXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5aocYRShXM[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> You def wasted a bunch... IMO. Butter, just like the fat cells in our body, (or any cells period) can only hold so much THC... You woulda been fine with just the keif. I use about an ounce of buds, to a lb of butter... and Camp UnderDog Wake and Bakery is everybody's fave @ NLQP. I sell mine 5 bucks a piece (fudge, brownies, rice crispy treats), and I have had people offer me 20 bucks a piece for my last dozen at shows before. Just saying. Not saying you did it wrong or anything by any means... but with what you used, you coulda made a few lbs of butter... and been eattin EVERYTHING with Ganj for a while!


Owell we have like 8 pounds of small ass buds we can't donate to clubs they want bigger nugs....so not to worried about it


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

Reason trying to make it so strong is I have never Ben able to get any kind of feeling of edibles and have tried many different ones with bud hash and hash oil they just don't work for me I think maybe these will who knows


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Also, I would substitute Coconut Oil for the butter you are using, it has a higher Fat content, so it is able to hold more thc than the butter. It is a solid at room temp, so it acts just like butter when cooking with it


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> She is not the only one, my brother -in- law's ex had no thc receptors in her body. She could smoke a zip and not get high!!





billcollector99 said:


> MAKE SURE you DECARB YOUR BUD KIEF BEFORE COOKING!!!





CampUnderDog said:


> My ex was the same... man... I had so much more weed around when she was around, cuz she didn't smoke it too... lol


wow no receptors. I thought the receptors are the same ones used for short term memory? I cant believe she doesnt have them!! We trie to get her high one day. We smoked like 5 bowls in a row, she smoked more than anyone. I was totally wasted, she was coughing and thats it. No wonder she is always a step away from being pissed...lol...she is brain deficient.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Doobie, i was wondering, since you are a big Frontalot fan, do you enjoy music from Deltron?


No, I live a sheltered life, but I just got done checking out some of their music on youtube and I'm digging the sound!

Thanks for cluing me in!


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

Any reason why edibles don't work for me...... I've eaten a whole pan of brownies before with no effect and everyone else was fucked up of one


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

May be you are eating them the wrong way method? lol.......like how could you be doing brownies the wrong way.....you don't wanna do that!
[youtube]txp19ZNtFn8[/youtube]
That's weird, no effect. Perhaps your body just reacts slower and by the time you got pissed off waiting you had smoked a whole load anyway, lol. That's what I am like.
Cheerio bye ta-ta.

DST


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah edibles are semi weak to me atleast... especially ones sold at dispensaries they lie about doses, or just exaggerate -- X4 dose is about standard for a regular smoker to get a buzz, need like X8.. smoke with it and its pretty good a hour and a half later


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

Kingdevin510 said:


> Yeah edibles are semi weak to me atleast... especially ones sold at dispensaries they lie about doses, or just exaggerate -- X4 dose is about standard for a regular smoker to get a buzz, need like X8.. smoke with it and its pretty good a hour and a half later


Ii have eaten 4 4 dose cookies and a 24 dose chocolate bar all at once and nothing ........


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok... I guess I should share this... I use about 1 ounce of plant material, to 1lb of butter,.. in a crockpot... med low for 8-12 hours. Now this is normally enough that if you cook it PROPERLY into foods... it catches you a buzz. 

Now here is where it gets tricky. My Fudge recipe, calls for 1/2 cup of butter... but I have reprocessed my butter by cooking it and infusing it with THC... some of the oils, and expendables have been lost... so I use 3/4 of a cup of butter. If I was using regular butter. I would use 1/2 cup as my recipe indicates.

Another example... Ganja Grilled Cheese. Normally I would use a light coating of butter on the outside of the bread, and that would be that with normal butter. When I make the GGC @ campsites... I use a thick coating of butter...


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 3, 2012)

some "solventless" bbkush I love bud porn and i know you guys do too.. shit has me lit...


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 3, 2012)

Alright getting ready to bake at what temp should I cook them at it says 300 for 20 to 25 mins but heard u supposed to cook at lower temps...first time doing this


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 3, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Alright getting ready to bake at what temp should I cook them at it says 300 for 20 to 25 mins but heard u supposed to cook at lower temps...first time doing this


Actually 300 is fine. THC is released and becomes active @ 335 degrees f... as long as you have something else for the thc to bond to (sugars, flour, etc) you can really cook @ whatever temp you are supposed to.

It is really during the butter making process that you have to make sure your butter temp never goes over 350 degrees,,, lest you release the harmful carcinogens into your butter. as long as using a crockpot to make butter, don't do over medium... you should never see more than a light film of bubbles from the butter boiling, it should NEVER reach a rolling boil. Your butter WILL seperate, and you should end up with a clear layer,,, a frothy layer,.. and a keif layer at the bottom... 

when you strain out the plant material out of the butter... let it set to room temp. MIX IT WELL WHILE IT IS SETTING, as the keif layer will settle...

Another helpful hint, use the cheap UNSALTED butter sticks. Pure butter... none of that veg oil cut shit,.. never turns out right with that.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 3, 2012)

I also use unsalted butter. I clarify it and then toss some green into it, pour it into my crock pot once it's simmering pretty good and leave it for 8-10 hours. Strain it through cheesecloth and in the fridge it goes to turn solid. I cook at whatever temp the goodie recipe calls for and I never worry about it because they always turn out killer.

Only time I deviate from this is when melting hash into the butter. Cooking is still the same but ratios and simmer time for the butter is completely different.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems no one is interested in the coconut oil...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2012)

I was having trouble getting all of the foam from clarifying until I ran it through a 200 micron screen...works like a charm.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Feb 3, 2012)

I think coconut oil would be great for baked sweets. 

So I have yet to try making any edibles. In fact I've only tried them a couple a times a long time ago and they were either cookies or brownies but I don't think they were made with butter or oil. They were so bad and hard to get down that I'm thinking the actual weed was in them. So I'm wondering what these treats are like with the butter. How noticeable is the taste? Do you guys find they're hard to get down? Another reason I'm asking is that I've heard of using olive oil as well, and I normally use a lot of that when I cook but I wonder how much it will affect the recipe with infused oil, either on a salad or in a sauce. So have anyone tried this type of cooking with cannabis?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha duchie. I remember back in the day we bought a big bag of schwag, stemmed and seeded it and just mixed the shit in with the brownies. EWWWWWW. Cooking with butter is totally different. Not hard to get down at all. It will have a 'pot' taste to it, but nothing that's nasty (unless you do it wrong). I have used margarine and it worked... not saying it's the best thing to use, but I had a batch one time that was absolutely killer. It would work with olive oil as well. We have coconut oil here, my wife used to use it for 'oil pulling'... a very strange practice where you swish oil in your mouth for 20 minutes first thing in the morning. Anyways, we have coconut oil. I may try making some killer edibles with it and my dry ice hash. I know at least one person who will try them.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 3, 2012)

You know what, I'd bet that oil pulling is good in so many ways. Gotta be good for the gums anyway. I've used olive oil to moisturize my hands before.. and don't any of you get any funny images in your heads. Anyone who's worked with cold and wet gloves over long times, then dry heats, know what I'm talking about. Hands cracking so bad they're bleeding everywhere. Olive oil was the trick for me. Hey, maybe and olive oil tincture? Hmmm.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

I have said it many times before, after trimming I always use Olive Oil to get the stickyness frm my hands. This was a practice that came when the Romans first started having trimming parties instead of feeding people to Lions. They would get their Caesar Kush plants, have a good old orgy while trimming, then bathe in olive oils and then get some cheeky wench to scrape it off their bodies while rolling hand pressed hash between their golden thighs.......I would love to have been Roman, hahahaha.

Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

That looks great, Rep when I can for that....LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE in the interim......

who needs solvents eh!!!


drewsb420 said:


> some "solventless" bbkush I love bud porn and i know you guys do too.. shit has me lit...


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah that shit was bomb, just got done medicating with the last of it


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I have said it many times before, after trimming I always use Olive Oil to get the stickyness frm my hands. This was a practice that came when the Romans first started having trimming parties instead of feeding people to Lions. They would get their Caesar Kush plants, have a good old orgy while trimming, then bathe in olive oils and then get some cheeky wench to scrape it off their bodies while rolling hand pressed hash between their golden thighs.......I would love to have been Roman, hahahaha.
> 
> Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is some funny shit right there.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I have said it many times before, after trimming I always use Olive Oil to get the stickyness frm my hands. This was a practice that came when the Romans first started having trimming parties instead of feeding people to Lions. They would get their Caesar Kush plants, have a good old orgy while trimming, then bathe in olive oils and then get some cheeky wench to scrape it off their bodies while rolling hand pressed hash between their golden thighs.......I would love to have been Roman, hahahaha.
> 
> Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats how all my trimming parties go.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> This was a practice that came when the Romans first started having trimming parties instead of feeding people to Lions. They would get their Caesar Kush plants, have a good old orgy while trimming, then bathe in olive oils and then get some cheeky wench to scrape it off their bodies while rolling hand pressed hash between their golden thighs.......I would love to have been Roman, hahahaha.
> 
> Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[video=youtube_share;1CslOIXporo]http://youtu.be/1CslOIXporo[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Made a few changes this round. I added two Tbs of Mycos to each pot and picked up some Verde by HN to try and get a little more green into the leaves before 12/12. Since I switched to the Coco/Soil my plants aren't as green compared to when I used Fox Farm Soil. Hopefully this will make a Happy Garden. 

Peace Love and Nugs,

Gurple


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Gotta get Mg to those girls Worm. I have noticed this since cutting back dramatically on the added nutes. I always use to have a BioNova nute with added MG, but I haven' been able to get that of late.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Wackus Weedus, lol......



DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;1CslOIXporo]http://youtu.be/1CslOIXporo[/video]


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Good news; Just joined the 600w club 
Bad news; After getting rid of my males, looks like my only female is going hermie due to the stress from the heatwave in perth


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey there Gorbzzz, welcome to the 600 and sorry to hear about the herm. Whats signs is the plant showing? Can you rescue it? I just say FUK IT, and pull them nanners out. If I get a couple of seeds here and there, well that can be a bonus in some situations.

My old man is in WA, was on skype to him the other day and he was groaning about the 39degree temps, and they haven't got aircon, then the lecky has been going out, ffs. welcome to the outback eh!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Gotta get Mg to those girls Worm. I have noticed this since cutting back dramatically on the added nutes. I always use to have a BioNova nute with added MG, but I haven' been able to get that of late.


Mg huh, I was thinking it was a lack of N. The verde has 16-1-2 Might need to kick that up a notch.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2012)

You can use dolomite lime for you cal/mg. Start with one tablespoon per gallon and see if they don't turn greener.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Magnesium is part of chlorophyl and is highly important in photosynthesis. Without it you can throw as much N at your plant as you want (won't help), it's present in enzymes in the plant. With dark green plant varieties heavier dosages are required.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Guys I will give it a shot. I love the H&G line but it seems to lack in Veg Cycle. Can't argue with the finished product though. Pure Stank!!


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Some pics that didn't make it onto our website but I liked them. Main reason they weren't really fitting with the style of the site.










I liked this one.






Messing around with the camera in the cold.











DOG snip rescued reveg mofo...laugh now Cody4200! I am pissing myself.












Out and about with the Sour Cherry









































Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

haha, I just noticed in the first one you can see me, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice pics D. Wow. I think my day is complete now. I'll go to bed now.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Welterusten jongen!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2012)

The natural sunlight sure brings out the deep red colors.
You can tell she's thinking, "What are you doing, dad!? It's COLD out here! BRRRRRR!!! Put me back inside! I'll be good! I promise!"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2012)

Heh, heh.

Hello, fellow babies...
... you got the midnight keystrokes of the Doobster coming at you to soothe your weary, bloodshot eyes.
So turn the lights down low and light some candles, kick back in your favorite easy-chair, pour yourself a glass of fine wine, and light up some more of that "special" incense you grew in your garden...
... and let me take you on a mystical journey my star brothas and sistahs...
... a journey through space...
... and time...

Doing some casual researching on a subject of interest to me while I rip massive tokes and think about it all...

And this is all I came up with...
(_*spoiler alert! If you prefer to not know why we exist, skip to the next post..._)

... still here?

Okay:

Humans were created through panspermia to terraform planets across the Cosmos to suit a race who's living environs are different enough from a healthy pre-human planet to cause them to "innoculate" a nealy suitable planet with these human organisms that will effect the neccesary environmental changes to occur.

The DNA is scattered out into the universe and, wherever there is already life, the DNA/RNA finds an existing host to modify.
The host is fundamentaly changed and successive generations are more and more adept at changing the planet.

The entire population is driven to do this without even thinking about it, because it is what we are and it was also what we do.

We are a resilent and ingenious race of survivors, which is merely a part of our design: to adapt to the changes we effect on a planet until the job has been done.
When the planet has been suitably altered, the "aliens" arrive, wipe out the terraforming organisms and assume control.

Or, perhaps after a certain amount of time the effects of the changes are too much even for us and we die off, so the aliens don't even have to do that.

Once our job is finished (altering the climate), we are no longer needed, since we we're created soley for this purpose.

We are just too stupid to realize it.

Except for me.

Now I'm laughing at myself and about to rip another huge bong rip so I can distance my intellect (such as it is) with what I now know to be true.



Or perhaps we are Entropy incarnate...

... or at least the agents of Entropy...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2012)

This is what I'd play for the alien invaders when they finally come...

[video=youtube_share;QSONE8XkhbM]http://youtu.be/QSONE8XkhbM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2012)

Feeling musical...

[video=youtube_share;NvcKea4RsPk]http://youtu.be/NvcKea4RsPk[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Doobie, check out this guys theory on TED.

[h=1]Danny Hillis: Back to the future (of 1994)[/h]

[video]http://www.ted.com/talks/danny_hillis_back_to_the_future_of_1994.html?awesm =on.ted.com_Hillis1994&amp;utm_campaign=&amp;utm_medium=on .ted.com-static&amp;utm_source=facebook.com&amp;utm_content=awesm-publisher[/video]


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Thanks Guys I will give it a shot. I love the H&G line but it seems to lack in Veg Cycle. Can't argue with the finished product though. Pure Stank!!


Just wondering but what do you mean bout H&G.. i'm using them as my base nutes in veg now but heard they lack in flower... even feeding at below 3/4th strength is burning my plants slightly in soil, how are they lacking in nutrients?


----------



## zibra (Feb 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie, check out this guys theory on TED.
> 
> *Danny Hillis: Back to the future (of 1994)*
> 
> ...


Very funny video. I think the dude is blowing from his ass. I'm a logical thinker by nature and none of the shit he said made any sense


----------



## zibra (Feb 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Heh, heh.
> 
> Hello, fellow babies...
> ... you got the midnight keystrokes of the Doobster coming at you to soothe your weary, bloodshot eyes.
> ...


*LOL, fucking funny *


----------



## zibra (Feb 4, 2012)

drewsb420 said:


> some "solventless" bbkush I love bud porn and i know you guys do too.. shit has me lit...


wow...freakin nice!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 4, 2012)

DST
When will the BB site be up and running....or....where can I get some cherry now??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doobie, check out this guys theory on TED.
> 
> *Danny Hillis: Back to the future (of 1994)*
> 
> ...


So, the "aliens" are silicon-based life forms...
... and they've already assumed control...


Next up are Terminators to eradicate the _fleshy infestations_, or "*fleshtations*&#8482;".

Or a melding of silicon and carbon to create a race of cyborgs...

[video=youtube_share;yyV_1xFODfA]http://youtu.be/yyV_1xFODfA[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> She is not the only one, my brother -in- law's ex had no thc receptors in her body. She could smoke a zip and not get high!!


That would suck... My gf claims she can't get high either, but she just doesn't know how to smoke it lol. I feed her edibles now and again and she likes that from time to time. 



duchieman said:


> Hey whodat, those glass blunts are great. I've never seen one before, thanks for sharing. I found this vid on youtube with a couple demonstrating it.
> 
> [video=youtube;EMeMwmAqAtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMeMwmAqAtU[/video]


Those pieces are awesome! Need to get me one thanks everyone for sharing. I liked this video lol. You can definitely see them getting higher and higher in the video, I bet they boned, ate some nachos and then took a nap after this vid lol. 



CampUnderDog said:


> Ganja Grilled Cheese. Normally I would use a light coating of butter on the outside of the bread, and that would be that with normal butter. When I make the GGC @ campsites... I use a thick coating of butter...


I made some butter over the holidays with 7 grams of B grade hash per stick of butter. Ate a grilled cheese and a couple pieces of chocolate almond toffee and I was RIPPED for about 16 hours LOL. Had to go to a funeral the next day and I was so high when I woke up someone had to come pick me up hahhaha. I never thought a buzz could last that long, it was damn near frightening lol. Anyways, cannabutter grilled cheese is sooooo goooood. Make it in a cast iron skillet with some really good bread and your favorite cheese and its absolute earthy perfection!

Have a great weekend 600, the snow is all melting here  Going to find something productive to do either in my garden or at the compound to keep busy. BTW, Cabelas Big Game Hunter is pretty fun! The novelty wears off after a bit but its fun to take turns and blast shit.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 4, 2012)

Those two seemed like really good people. I had a good time hanging out with them for those few minutes. All the snows melted here too Shwag. I've never seen a winter like this before. Sure, I've seen "Indian summers" before but this one just doesn't want to end. 

Now I gotta try me some of those grilled cheese. I've got a half ounce of some really airy Jack Hammer from a while ago that would probably work real nice as an edible. My problem, I think, is that my crock pot is rather large (oval). Maybe too big for this job, idk.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

I use my giant oval crockpot, works alright, but then again, I always make a ton of it at a time, so maybe a smaller pot?

Entropy Incarnate. Funny and sad.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Those two seemed like really good people. I had a good time hanging out with them for those few minutes. All the snows melted here too Shwag. I've never seen a winter like this before. Sure, I've seen "Indian summers" before but this one just doesn't want to end.
> 
> Now I gotta try me some of those grilled cheese. I've got a half ounce of some really airy Jack Hammer from a while ago that would probably work real nice as an edible. My problem, I think, is that my crock pot is rather large (oval). Maybe too big for this job, idk.


Hell yeah they seemed cool, its weird having a virtual interaction with people as they get stoned and you don't. That was a first for me haha. Killer pieces though, I want to get one for party timez.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Kingdevin510 said:


> Just wondering but what do you mean bout H&G.. i'm using them as my base nutes in veg now but heard they lack in flower... even feeding at below 3/4th strength is burning my plants slightly in soil, how are they lacking in nutrients?


 They seem to concentrate on the 8 weeks of flowering and don't have anything special for the Veg Cycle. Who ever said they lack in the flower Dept is doing something wrong. Don't see how you could burn your plants at 3/4 strength. You must have other issues.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2012)

Today is compost tea day! I'm going 100% organic for a while in soil to see how i like the results.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2012)

Shwagbag, it sux that my girl cant get high. It would be so much easier if she did. As it is though she just thinks anything to do with weed is a waste of time.

Wormdrive, which strains are jot green enough, is it all of them or just certain one(s)?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Today is compost tea day! I'm going 100% organic for a while in soil to see how i like the results.


I have this humus to make tea with, but I have no idea what will be missing in it if anything. Not sure if it the nute profile favor flowering or vegging either....the humus was bought, all I know is there are4 kinds of wood and pot ash combined in it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Shwagbag, it sux that my girl cant get high. It would be so much easier if she did. As it is though she just thinks anything to do with weed is a waste of time.
> 
> Wormdrive, which strains are jot green enough, is it all of them or just certain one(s)?


All of them. Just was noticing how my plants aren't as dark green in veg as when i used Fox Farm soil. But with FF they dont grow as big as they do in the Coco/Soil. They come out Great in the end. just trying to make things better.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Shwagbag, it sux that my girl cant get high. It would be so much easier if she did. As it is though she just thinks anything to do with weed is a waste of time.
> 
> Wormdrive, which strains are jot green enough, is it all of them or just certain one(s)?


My girl is the same way man. I think she is jealous because I spend so much time with my plants lol. She does realize how much it relieves my anxiety from working the grind though. She doesn't live with me and I am the breadwinner so I pretty much do what I want. In a way I feel sorry for her because she doesn't have a hobby that she has a passion for. Even if I wasn't growing MJ I have a love for nurturing plants, always have.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> My girl is the same way man. I think she is jealous because I spend so much time with my plants lol. She does realize how much it relieves my anxiety from working the grind though. She doesn't live with me and I am the breadwinner so I pretty much do what I want. In a way I feel sorry for her because she doesn't have a hobby that she has a passion for. Even if I wasn't growing MJ I have a love for nurturing plants, always have.


My Wifes hobby is smoking all the weed.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> My girl is the same way man. I think she is jealous because I spend so much time with my plants lol. She does realize how much it relieves my anxiety from working the grind though. She doesn't live with me and I am the breadwinner so I pretty much do what I want. In a way I feel sorry for her because she doesn't have a hobby that she has a passion for. Even if I wasn't growing MJ I have a love for nurturing plants, always have.


And if it wasnt' growing it would be something else. Girls are so needy. lol


----------



## duchieman (Feb 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> My Wifes hobby is smoking all the weed.


Mine too!!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> They seem to concentrate on the 8 weeks of flowering and don't have anything special for the Veg Cycle. Who ever said they lack in the flower Dept is doing something wrong. Don't see how you could burn your plants at 3/4 strength. You must have other issues.


Get a Ph meter... if ur burnin @ 3/4 strength devin... check your ph


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Today is compost tea day! I'm going 100% organic for a while in soil to see how i like the results.


Nice schwag hope the tea treats your girls like they have mine


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Am I Driving OK? 

[video=youtube;RX_Wuvya0iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX_Wuvya0iU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> My Wifes hobby is smoking all the weed.


Ahahaha, that's great.... I wish I could get mine to open up to it.... I think she would find herself becoming interested in all sorts of new and different things. She doesn't really care for music, cooking, gardening or any of that shit. She's a bit crafty though, I would love to get her blowed out and turn her lose on some shit, I just know she would love it. I guess its just one of those things where most of us here scratch our heads and wonder how people don't like using MJ lol. I love it, why doesn't everyone?!



duchieman said:


> And if it wasnt' growing it would be something else. Girls are so needy. lol


So true Duchie, this one is different though. She's very independent, but also VERY conservative. She's cool and doesn't bust my balls about it, but she just rolls her eyes when I talk about it around her, and tells me I should find another hobby. Too bad, eat shit woman! lol



Hotsause said:


> Nice schwag hope the tea treats your girls like they have mine


Thanks HS, I saved a recipe I got from this thread a few weeks ago, I think it was from you and/or whodat. Looks very nice.... I'm using super soil so I'm thinking of using it every other watering, possible as little as once per week and go from there. What are your thoughts? I've like to use Aurora Innovations Buddha Bloom as a tea of sorts. It has mollasses, guano, kelp, castings in it and I mix it and bubble it for a day then use it sometimes. I think making my own teas from scratch will be more cost effective though. Its a bit more work but I'm really digging the idea of 100% organic.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 4, 2012)

I love it. It works perfect along with my Super Soil or alone. My Querkle got her first dose of Super soil via top feeding. I have been feeding my girls every 2-3 feeding with Tea but like you said it is a bit of work if you done time when to brew your teas right. I want to scrog like so damn bad.... I am gonna go to homedepot after this colorado snow clears up a little and get some wood and chicken wire and build myself a 1-2 plant scrog for my new round  I CANT WAIT


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Sour Cherry will be released mid March, and by then it will be available through the Breeders Boutique Website.

Please feel free to check it out: Final tests are being done on the site. If you go to the shop I believe you are able to register. I done a test register which seemed to go okay. The final shop plug in's still needs to be put on and some copy.

www.breedersboutique.com/site




ENDLSCYCLE said:


> DST
> When will the BB site be up and running....or....where can I get some cherry now??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> I want to scrog like so damn bad.... I am gonna go to homedepot after this colorado snow clears up a little and get some wood and chicken wire and build myself a 1-2 plant scrog for my new round  I CANT WAIT


That's what I'm talking about. I love me some scrog action!!!



DST said:


> Please feel free to check it out: Final tests are being done on the site. If you go to the shop I believe you are able to register. I done a test register which seemed to go okay. The final shop plug in's still needs to be put on and some copy.


LOL.... Ronald Dahl, hahahaha. Funny thing about that website... the bass to the music playing is bumpin, ha.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Sour Cherry will be released mid March, and by then it will be available through the Breeders Boutique Website.
> 
> Please feel free to check it out: Final tests are being done on the site. If you go to the shop I believe you are able to register. I done a test register which seemed to go okay. The final shop plug in's still needs to be put on and some copy.
> 
> www.breedersboutique.com/site


Will there be any deals for your loyal RIU following  (big hopeful cheeser)

Account set up n ready to rock


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 4, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> I love it. It works perfect along with my Super Soil or alone. My Querkle got her first dose of Super soil via top feeding. I have been feeding my girls every 2-3 feeding with Tea but like you said it is a bit of work if you done time when to brew your teas right. I want to scrog like so damn bad.... I am gonna go to homedepot after this colorado snow clears up a little and get some wood and chicken wire and build myself a 1-2 plant scrog for my new round  I CANT WAIT


I've always wanted to do one too! I tried one this fall with some LED's and I failed  I'm back to perpetual for the time being. When you grow in super soil how often do you administer tea? Do you still use it ever watering?



jigfresh said:


> That's what I'm talking about. I love me some scrog action!!!


BAAAAAaaAaAAd man haha


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Sour Cherry will be released mid March, and by then it will be available through the Breeders Boutique Website.
> 
> Please feel free to check it out: Final tests are being done on the site. If you go to the shop I believe you are able to register. I done a test register which seemed to go okay. The final shop plug in's still needs to be put on and some copy.
> 
> www.breedersboutique.com/site


Need to make the check box bigger(some of us are very high)


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

is there music on it, I don;t get any music.....


jigfresh said:


> LOL.... Ronald Dahl, hahahaha. Funny thing about that website... the bass to the music playing is bumpin, ha.





scotia1982 said:


> Will there be any deals for your loyal RIU following  (big hopeful cheeser)


So peopl gotta have a sale before we they open shop, what's the world coming to, lol. I reckon the followers of the 600 will be offered discount but I am sure we will not be able to discuss that matter here otherwise it will go against website rules I think.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> is there music on it, I don;t get any music.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My bad hypothetically speaking i meant


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm saving up for some sour cherry mid march lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 4, 2012)

Well brownie update .....I cut them up into 9 squares a nd pan was 9x9 I ate one At 11 and took one small bong rip wich didn't do much and haven't smoked since, I feel ripped as hell the past hour n half . Now Ime thinking I probly felt them all along but was smoking so dam much weed I never really truly felt the edile


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2012)

The music is when you open the ronalddahl website. It plays this little intro jingle thingy.


----------



## whileilaydying (Feb 4, 2012)

bahhahahahah austrian death machine......tim lambesis is a beast.




DoobieBrother said:


> So, the "aliens" are silicon-based life forms...
> ... and they've already assumed control...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I've always wanted to do one too! I tried one this fall with some LED's and I failed  I'm back to perpetual for the time being. When you grow in super soil how often do you administer tea? Do you still use it ever watering?
> 
> 
> 
> BAAAAAaaAaAAd man haha


No ive been using my tea every 3rd watering with Super Soil. Its still a relatively new thing to me but ive seen no ill effect from watering them as much as every 2nd watering but this is later in flowering i wouldn't go nearly as much with a newly transplanted plant into S.S. 
Anyway i dont wanna go to work tonight YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. 
DST I cant wait to get my hands on some Sour Cherry. Tax times coming  and im gonna get some new bulbs for the T5s, get a few more fans, Probably a replacement 600 bulb just in case. I wanted a new tent but my wife said i should save my money........... Sigh what to do what to do
JIGGG i shall try not to disappoint i catch on pretty quick and ive read alot today about scrogs


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey there Gorbzzz, welcome to the 600 and sorry to hear about the herm. Whats signs is the plant showing? Can you rescue it? I just say FUK IT, and pull them nanners out. If I get a couple of seeds here and there, well that can be a bonus in some situations.
> 
> My old man is in WA, was on skype to him the other day and he was groaning about the 39degree temps, and they haven't got aircon, then the lecky has been going out, ffs. welcome to the outback eh!


Thanks DST, Well this is my first REAL grow, ive done a couple before but only with cfl's = fluffy light buds. Now i have the 600w and a decent tent i built, im hoping to get some better results
The plant is 12 days into flower and its got some nice hairs showing, Im still waiting to see what the plant does because it looked like it had some young balls on it but the next day it had hairs coming out so maybe im just overreacting. I hope it stays female cos its my last one out of 6! In big need of some good clones, or take this risk with a seed website


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2012)

when you get ready for some first quality seeds.....
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2012)

COF, I planted some Kale today in my garden, and the label read in large letters, CCOF... made me think of you. Yeah, there was an extra C, but I feel it fit the bill.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> COF, I planted some Kale today in my garden, and the label read in large letters, CCOF... made me think of you. Yeah, there was an extra C, but I feel it fit the bill.


there have been times when crazy was appropiate, hopefully it's in the taste, as in crazily good.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

hehe, juyst chill Gorbzz, it will come through, sounds like some early growers jitters which we have all had. IF you relax, your plants relax, stand back and let them do their things, they are very clever!!! Keep us posted and throw some pics up of these suspect balls, we'll have you right in no time.


Gorbzzz said:


> Thanks DST, Well this is my first REAL grow, ive done a couple before but only with cfl's = fluffy light buds. Now i have the 600w and a decent tent i built, im hoping to get some better results
> The plant is 12 days into flower and its got some nice hairs showing, Im still waiting to see what the plant does because it looked like it had some young balls on it but the next day it had hairs coming out so maybe im just overreacting. I hope it stays female cos its my last one out of 6! In big need of some good clones, or take this risk with a seed website


Morning everyone, another chilly day in Paradise. One less day to wait until holidays!!!! YAh!!

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't even imagine how much you are looking forward to getting out the freezing and right into summer. You'll probably be complaining bout the heat soon, lol.

Hey gorbzzz, DST has you covered. You are in the right place... we'll make sure things go as well as possible.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldn't be happy unless I was moaning about the weather...it's part of my culture don't you know, lol...what else is there in life to talk about????


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> hehe, juyst chill Gorbzz, it will come through, sounds like some early growers jitters which we have all had. IF you relax, your plants relax, stand back and let them do their things, they are very clever!!! Keep us posted and throw some pics up of these suspect balls, we'll have you right in no time.
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, another chilly day in Paradise. One less day to wait until holidays!!!! YAh!!
> ...



Well my mate left his expensive camera here so I took some photos with it but they were huge in pixels so I had to make them really small to upload.
You might have to zoom in on your computer to see it 

and I made sure i deleted the photos before he picked the camera up 

:edit: How does everyone else upload big pics?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

Top of page Blue line with Community on it. Click on that and on the drop menu click, My albums. Click that. Then create album, give it a name and then save that. Then on the blue line (it's hard to see so you need to hover over it with your mouse) you have an option to upload pictures. A new window will open with the pic manager. Then press Browse and a window will open to your PC, then select file, and upload then save changes. You then have pictures in your album. Highlight and copy the BB code then paste that into your posts and you will have large pictures. You can uipload to around 2mb I thinnk, or possibly more now.

Good luck.


DSt 


that pic is really small I am not sure my eyes are that good in the moring, hehe.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 5, 2012)

DST that website looks great! i see some BB in my future


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks shwag, it's all down to my good wife and Don's friend!!! Both done an awesome job me thinks so far!!!!!!!



Shwagbag said:


> DST that website looks great! i see some BB in my future


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Top of page Blue line with Community on it. Click on that and on the drop menu click, My albums. Click that. Then create album, give it a name and then save that. Then on the blue line (it's hard to see so you need to hover over it with your mouse) you have an option to upload pictures. A new window will open with the pic manager. Then press Browse and a window will open to your PC, then select file, and upload then save changes. You then have pictures in your album. Highlight and copy the BB code then paste that into your posts and you will have large pictures. You can uipload to around 2mb I thinnk, or possibly more now.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


Ok well I uploaded photos but it said it needs to be approved first, I had another look at it before lights out and it really looks like it could be hermie 
I'll have to wait till after work tomorrow to have another look, its gonna be a loooooong 10hr shift.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah right, you got to get things approved when under a certain amount of posts. No worries, fingers crossed!


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey DST. I see you are still spreading the good word around. Congrats on the new venture. I have already signed up. As soon as I get my tax return back i will be ordering. I cant wait to grow some of the same stuff i have seen up here. Be live it or not it is cold in the lone star state right now. Even my dog said f it about going out this morning with the rain and all.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2012)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey DST. I see you are still spreading the good word around. Congrats on the new venture. I have already signed up. As soon as I get my tax return back i will be ordering. I cant wait to grow some of the same stuff i have seen up here. Be live it or not it is cold in the lone star state right now. Even my dog said f it about going out this morning with the rain and all.


Glad to see you're still around.

You'll like their top notch products. DOG is highly requested and often worn out, but she has a pretty vicious bite.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been stripped...


... no more can I mention 600[sup]x[/sup] or www.breedersboutique.com or www.seaofseeds.com who happen to sell breeders' boutique seeds.
Just for that, I will NEVER buy from any advertiser here on riu.
Okay.
We're even.
New banner is below.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2012)

what you talking bout doobie?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I have been stripped...


Stripped of what??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

My banner.
Tried uploading one with no mention of sos or bb, but it seems I no longer get a banner.
That's cool.
It's their website.
But it's my wallet that will remain closed for their advertisers.



Will have to go back into my youtube vids now and redact my praises of riu in the ending credits of all my vids, because this most definitely doesn't rock.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is some bogusness!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

It's all good


----------



## duchieman (Feb 5, 2012)

How about the people flying Gage Green colors out there? I've seen quite a few of those. I'll join you in that boycott Doobie. From now on, any future seed purchases will only be made through companies NOT advertised on this web site. I stand in solidarity with my brother.

Give me liberty or F OFF!

D'day all


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cougar clone before the chop


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

Like I said, it's all good in the 'hood!

Unfortunate for their advertisers that this comes at a time when my wife and I are now 100% debt free, as of the first of this month, and I can start using my disposable income for seeds and other grow supplies.
And we're going to be moving into a house again soon, so I have plans for a nice grow room that will be needing lots of supplies and seeds to grow.
But, it's all good like pressure-treated wood.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's all good


Ive been running adblock plus. shady dealings are afoot!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

That's is some frosty stuff!
I've got about 30 more days before mine start to look like anything, so I'm hanging in there with the help of pics like those!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2012)

Good morning everyone! Had to take a break from the internetz to get some things done around here.



























I still have a ton of taping to do, and lights and fans, of course. Probably spent $130 and I still have 25 more feet of blackout canvas. The 50 foot roll cost $78. I will get around to doing the ceiling eventually. Easy to work with and super tough. I can hose it down if need be.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

That's going to make for a clean & bright grow area!
Nice!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to put down a scrap of vinyl flooring. The current floor is semi-dirt and I don't want it to become semi-mud due to the inevitable slop of hydroponics. THEN it will be clean and bright.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I have been stripped...
> 
> 
> ... no more can I mention 600[SUP]x[/SUP] or www.breedersboutique.com or www.seaofseeds.com who happen to sell breeders' boutique seeds.
> ...


oh,sounds like you are another victim,i think this has been going on for some time now,i dont no much about it.


DoobieBrother said:


> My banner.
> Tried uploading one with no mention of sos or bb, but it seems I no longer get a banner.
> That's cool.
> It's their website.
> ...


thats crazy.


duchieman said:


> How about the people flying Gage Green colors out there? I've seen quite a few of those. I'll join you in that boycott Doobie. From now on, any future seed purchases will only be made through companies NOT advertised on this web site. I stand in solidarity with my brother.
> 
> Give me liberty or F OFF!
> 
> D'day all


i feel ya on the whole GGG thing,i was wondering how long all them people's avi's and sigs would last,but its not up to me to say,plus i dont get down like that.
i mean im a tester for them,but who would know?i let the plants speak/show for them self.
nothing bad towards any of them,they are some cool guys,the ones i know/chat with.


i might catch some flack,for this post,from somebody,but oh well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

All that hard work is paying off.
Man, before it was 19th century chic, now it's looking like 21st century space age.


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2012)

Eat a lot of food and toss a few back. Grow em big ! 



Indica XXl. Pretty impressed with this one .








































Super Sour OG. Maybe two weeks out and will feed water only from here on out.
I like this one too!























Super Silver











Group Shot. Everbody back in the room after watering.












The Querkels and Alien Og's are just starting to get busy. Stand by !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll remove my Adblocker if I can have my banner back.

I already have a new signature banner uploaded, and it only has the old Roger 600watter, my Doobieland 2012 pic, and my "600" movie poster spoof. 
I blacked out the two offending badges and appropriately applied the words "censored" over the blacked-out badges until I can come up with something to fill the voids.
But they seem to not allow me any banner now.

Like we all know: it's their website, and they have to please the advertisers.

But they should know better than to bite the hands that feed their advertisers.



this would be my new, more streamlined signature banner:


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll remove my Adblocker if I can have my banner back.
> 
> I already have a new signature banner uploaded, and it only has the old Roger 600watter, my Doobieland 2012 pic, and my "600" movie poster spoof.
> I blacked out the two offending badges and appropriately applied the words "censored" over the blacked-out badges until I can come up with something to fill the voids.
> ...


[video=youtube;qspWU4OMZL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qspWU4OMZL0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

Man, I haven't heard that in forever!
Thanks!


*will be adding my banner "a mano"


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

Just listened to this the other day... it's kinda related.

[youtube]clq01TXQR0s[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

Ol' J.C. had a storied life.
Was one hell of a troubador.


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 5, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Get a Ph meter... if ur burnin @ 3/4 strength devin... check your ph


Yea I got a PH Pen, the drops were shitty... still slight burn when I feed 3/4th recommended, without flushing alot. My PH has been rising from temperatures I think when leaving it out overnight it could be that -- really pissing me off and causing me to mostly just water, plants still look healthy though


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

We know you tried and rebelled Doobs, thats what matters. PM me, I have an idea.......



DoobieBrother said:


> I have been stripped...
> 
> 
> ... no more can I mention 600[SUP]x[/SUP] or www.breedersboutique.com or www.seaofseeds.com who happen to sell breeders' boutique seeds.
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> Ol' J.C. had a storied life.
> Was one hell of a troubador.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 5, 2012)

dissappointed in _MY_ UnderDog... (not to be confused with UnderDog Kush, or UnderDog OG)... it was just a random mersh bagseed... it is getting bigger... but the buds are soooo larfy... I'm only giving it another week or so... until I get 50/50 amber trychs... then she is getting cut and hung... she takes up sooo much room, for what I know won't be much bud. Dry Ice Hash here she comes...


Anyone know of a good, natural, cheaper way to get more out of her during this last week or two stretch?... Anything... cuz she isn't very frosty.. no frosty leaves... only calyxes are frosty... and they are spaced out... and larfy... I'll get some pics in a bit when my cam charges...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 5, 2012)

I chopped two plants today and wanted to share 
This is a Sour Alien

BBK

The two on my drying screens with the BBK on the left. I need to make a couple more screens or buy a dry rack.

these are BBK on the left and Sour Alien on the right.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

hello mate, good to see ya. When you coming back to the dam bru?


justlearning73 said:


> Hey DST. I see you are still spreading the good word around. Congrats on the new venture. I have already signed up. As soon as I get my tax return back i will be ordering. I cant wait to grow some of the same stuff i have seen up here. Be live it or not it is cold in the lone star state right now. Even my dog said f it about going out this morning with the rain and all.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 5, 2012)

The left side of the room is 6 weeks into 12/12, the right side is almost 2 weeks into 12/12. The DOG is mos def a keeper, nice dense buds, with a classic OG smell. 

The DOG






Larry OG






The DOG above Banana OG






Top View






Side view


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I chopped two plants today and wanted to share
> This is a Sour Alien
> View attachment 2040750
> BBK
> ...


Lookin good Dez, I should have your jars ready by the time those are dry


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 5, 2012)

I want to chop the other two today but we are supposed to be going to the in-laws place in a bit. I'm going to see if I have any more of the netting material to make a couple more dry rack things.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Man, I haven't heard that in forever!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> *will be adding my banner "a mano"


like the banner.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 5, 2012)

Querkle Day 20 Super Soil & Tea













Qrazy Russian Day 15


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2012)

25 days into 12/12
Last pic is a Gurple I pulled out for a quick snap outta the hps.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you guys see the MJ plant in the super bowl commercial. It made me laugh seeing that. Was like seeing one of my peeps on tv.

Nice plants Hotsause. You too Bassman.

Set up is looking sick Seedless. I'm glad you like the dog. or rather, I'm glad the dog likes you.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I need to trim branches from my girls, I keep pulling them more keep coming...lol. Just flower and quit growing new branches already.....


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Glad to see you're still around.
> 
> You'll like their top notch products. DOG is highly requested and often worn out, but she has a pretty vicious bite.
> 
> ...


Thanks COF. Yeah i do a lot of lurking. Still here and still growing. Not much time to do much else. I am pretty stocked about getting some of these. I have read and seen so much on them.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2012)

this is some crap i ripped of a few of the girls. I do this every few days.


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> hello mate, good to see ya. When you coming back to the dam bru?


Man i was hoping this year. I really miss it. I was just looking at my pics the other day. My tax return wasnt what i thought it would be so I will have to settle on some beans.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 2041217View attachment 2041218View attachment 2041219View attachment 2041220View attachment 2041221View attachment 2041222View attachment 2041223
> 25 days into 12/12
> Last pic is a Gurple I pulled out for a quick snap outta the hps.


Trim That Bush Tarzan. Looks great man.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope everyone's weekend went well.

(*apparently my banner privilege has been restored, or the riu server finally caught up with itself and updated the new banner I'd previously uploaded)


"Rasta Jungle"


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2012)

Congradulations. I see you got it back.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, COF 
I got most of it back. 
Felt kind of naked without it.

(*edit: _turned off the adblocker for rollitup.org, in case any were wondering. Walletblocker 5000&#8482;, however, is still activated._  )


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Ach well, I am not going anywhere too soon (I hope), lol.


justlearning73 said:


> Man i was hoping this year. I really miss it. I was just looking at my pics the other day. My tax return wasnt what i thought it would be so I will have to settle on some beans.


Brilliant blue skies in the land of flat ground and cheese today. Hope you are all doing well, Bill, look forward to hearing about your coconut oil adventure!


peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mornin 600'rs. Was just wondering,if anyone hadd experience poppin the BB Dog seeds av been at it with 1 since fri and its bot lookin promising


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

My current grow has a DOG in it and it took 4 or 5 days to start arching up out of the soil.
What are your temperatures, and are you using an electric seed starter heat mat to keep the soil in the proper temperature range?
Cooler soil will slow down the whole process.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Hope it comes up for you Scotia. Seeds for me pop up around 3-5 days normally. Don't know what experience anyone else has had.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

I usually soak for a few hrs in a cup of water then in my little iphone box between damp tissue then into my boiler cupboard. This keeps the temps around 22-24 depending on how cold outside. Usually 24 - 48 hrs the tap root is showin,i must b one lucky sod but this i.the first one for me thats taken so long n the one am desperate to get cracked on with lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

I just poke a 10mm deep hole in moist soil in a party cup and drop the dry seed in, cover it up and keep it spritzed with a spray bottle of water until it pops.
On day 4 I was worried so I excavated some of the soil away from the seed area to see if I could note any life.
As soon as I found it, I saw it had sprouted and was sending it's taproot down.
I put the bit of soil back on top of the seed, and a day later it was out.
Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Doobie,DST. Got another pip.so mite go through the ritual again jst in case a got ma first dud!!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

good luck mate, thumbs being held.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

An oldie but a goody:

[video=youtube_share;OxVPhaJtL8o]http://youtu.be/OxVPhaJtL8o[/video]


To get the blood pumping a little:

[video=youtube_share;26NaGLx6Tdg]http://youtu.be/26NaGLx6Tdg[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

I did get the other two plants chopped last night so it's all drying in a tent at the moment. I should be putting some of my rooted clones into the buckets in the next few days. All BBK


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

Happy Monday, wakey-bakey!

Took some pics when the lights went off just now.
Makes a huge difference in color quality, eh?
11 days since turning lights to 12/12.
They look kind of wonky from being LST'd during the first week of their flowering stretch, but are developing on schedule.


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 6, 2012)

lookin good Doob, likin the lst job on the Red dragon. what size pots r u running?


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Yup, I agree with farmer, looking mighty green Doobster.

Hey guys and gals.

COF and I have been messaging and we are wondering who is interested in helping out FDD with his plight. RIU are trying to help raise some money for bail/lawyers so if you didn't already see the thread that has been posted and want to contribute, please PM either curious or myself for info.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks 
They're in #3 pots, which puts the soil amount at about 2.7-gallons.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 6, 2012)

Mornin 6'ers







HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

No Bob, no cry...


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

[youtube]525TscClHwo[/youtube]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 6, 2012)

Got to have Kaya now.

[video=youtube_share;7JUm_Y0R6Og]http://youtu.be/7JUm_Y0R6Og[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2012)

You know Kaya's my favorite.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 6, 2012)

You know she's mine too.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 6, 2012)

[youtube]y9aHdr7EvUw&feature=related[/youtube]

It's a good morning.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

Jaco was the man with the funky plan:

[video=youtube_share;E51ePvLc7vc]http://youtu.be/E51ePvLc7vc[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 6, 2012)

Some dry sift Jack Herer i've been smokin on. 110 micron screen. bubbles. It has a potent heady high followed with a long lasting stone. Mellow mood has got me. 
[video=youtube;fOniR2N63zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOniR2N63zQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cougar Day 54

View attachment 2042302View attachment 2042303


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2012)

candy drop x stomper og
4 weeks 12/12


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow G. That is AMAZING looking. Specially for week 4. I'm quite impressed. Is this your first run with the candy drop x stomper?


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 6, 2012)

Hell yeah that shit looks like candy very nice.


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wow G. That is AMAZING looking. Specially for week 4. I'm quite impressed. Is this your first run with the candy drop x stomper?


yep,i just wanted to see what was to come of the seeds,they are doing fine so far.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

Nicely played SS.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, I might have to deviate from my plan now and instead of running the BBK clones, do a soil run in the flower tent. I noticed all of my mother plants and mothers to be have decided to flower under 18/6 lighting. I have 14 rooted BBK clones that I was planning to get going in veg tonight but there's seven soil plants that started flowering.

I think I'll pull a couple cuttings from the DOG, Banana OG and maybe one of the others to get some plants for new moms. Then I guess the others will go into the flower tent.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2012)

started flowering or are showing prefloweres?


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone know where i can get colloidal silver for breeding? I dont have any males and need some pollen. I've never used it before and im finding it for sale on the web at vitamin web sites? But no where that has to do with growing plants. I seen a thread on how to make your own, but can't i just buy some?  Help Please! Thanks 600!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 6, 2012)

bill-im loving that cougar. is she an 8 weeker?

G-im drooling over that. what does she smell like?

[video=youtube_share;Cqaw-DUlWQo]http://youtu.be/Cqaw-DUlWQo[/video]

Dez-Thats got me scratching my head about your moms. Ive never had that problem with the banana. The DOGs i had were doing the same thing, but the clones I pulled off them never did it again. But for all your moms to do it....things that make you go hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 6, 2012)

Sup 6ers... sick again  In bed all day only means one thing... lots and lots of edibles 

pr0n is looking off the hook, Bill, Doob, Gen, everyone. . . nice friggin job guys. Gonna go eat some soup. BRB.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are some delicious canna butter brownie cookies im baking for you now BooBoo, i hope you get better soon.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd love to see what those look like after they cook. Post a pic, please.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

@ BC - They are flowering, not just preflowers. It's all good though. I'm just going to stick them the flower tent along with all but two BBK clones that'll go 12/12 from root. 

I think it's going to work out fine and I'll end up with my strains with mothers narrowed down to three, Banana OG, DOG and BBK. I will be popping some of the seeds I have here and there too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

Whawt do ya think? lol.. made with ghee butter and da deepblue from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

damn i thougth the cookie part would blend in more. jeez what a disappointment.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought I'd share a pic of the harvest from yesterday


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

just shy a lb? very nice very very nice.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

Those look good to me, hehe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

do you think i should cook these longer? whats the deal wit the ghee butter, like the cookies fell all apart . and dont look nothin like the box. another failed cooking experience., taste alright though and my heads on fire.lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2012)

Think about how many hours and batches of mix they go through to get the cover shot. Now I have the munchies.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think you needed to cook them longer. Probably just one of those finicky things to bake.

Thanks for your estimate of how much is there. I'll weigh it once it's jarred to see but I'm hoping you're close


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice haul dez. Lovin the hidden club 600 sticker in the background.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

Lots of chicken soup!
5 million Jewish moms can't be wrong!
That shit works!
If you're a vegetarian or vegan, I guess it would be tofu-cken noodle soup?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Lots of chicken soup!
> 5 million Jewish moms can't be wrong!
> That shit works!
> If you're a vegetarian or vegan, I guess it would be tofu-cken soup?


[video=youtube;sFav9P54JUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFav9P54JUA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I don't think you needed to cook them longer. Probably just one of those finicky things to bake.
> 
> Thanks for your estimate of how much is there. I'll weigh it once it's jarred to see but I'm hoping you're close


Nice harvest!
I'm guessing 18-oz


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2012)

For those of us who grew up shaming all who would oppose us on the tiny green battle field...
("_*The Ping Pong Song*_" Optimus Rhyme & MC Frontalot) (*whomever made the vid goofed up: the song ends at the 5-minute mark, not 7+ minutes)

[video=youtube_share;iKt8Ct6oBmE]http://youtu.be/iKt8Ct6oBmE[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

Make your own swamp, it's dead easy and for the price you pay, getting a kit will be more than worth it. Most of the stuff you buy in the shops doesn't have high enough PPM's anyway.

I got mine for 40 bucks including posting and can make buckets and buckets with the silver rods I bought. IT came from Holland but I guess you could find a similar set in the US.

Here's mine:






Peace, DST



SwampGrower69 said:


> Anyone know where i can get colloidal silver for breeding? I dont have any males and need some pollen. I've never used it before and im finding it for sale on the web at vitamin web sites? But no where that has to do with growing plants. I seen a thread on how to make your own, but can't i just buy some?  Help Please! Thanks 600!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

More from the Pothole Gardener.

http://www.designindaba.com/news-snippet/fixing-holes


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, thats really cool!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2012)

For those who don't know who Buckethead is:


[video=youtube_share;MEDB4xJsXVo]http://youtu.be/MEDB4xJsXVo[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice one Doobs. 

Hey Buckethead, good to see you. check out the video on youtube as well, really cool and nice concept. Kind of like the urban gardening that was encouraged in the past by some.

Get a little ball of compost, throw some seeds in it, wrap it up a bit and throw it up on a building or some structure near you. Plants can grow into concrete no bother, lol.!! super roots ftw!


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> For those who don't know who Buckethead is:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;MEDB4xJsXVo]http://youtu.be/MEDB4xJsXVo[/video]


I worked a show at LaZona Rosa in Austin Texas where he was one of the performers. Strange Cat......


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi fella's

Here's where im at 2 weeks into 12/12 (first grow)..thoughts?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 7, 2012)

Thought i'd throw a pic up of m new hood with my 600 in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Hi fella's
> 
> Here's where im at 2 weeks into 12/12 (first grow)..thoughts?


congrats, it's a girl! and props for making your own grow box.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 7, 2012)

update peoples, day 24 veg, 100% perlite hydro 600 watt HPS




feel free to sub to my grow no.3 link


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks DG&T,

Yeah so happy I got a female, she's a bit stretchy but I think that's due to poor lighting during veg.
Haha yeah I spent good few hours making the tent, by the time I bought materials and the proper tools to put it together..I probably could of bought a tent. but owell live and learn


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 7, 2012)

Not posting much these days but I still read every post and a giant nice job to everyone. Good to see ya' back and in action fearless leader, hope your recovery proceeds nicely and you enjoy your vacation to south africa.

Anyway I chopped my og18 one day shy of nine weeks. Took a sample bud at eight weeks and it's killer. Lovely earthy taste with overtones of lemon and loaded with resin. Kind of reminds me of the dog. Shackzilla will probably be chopped this friday, two days shy of ten weeks. It too is loaded with resin. This grow I did with teas, guano and fish emulsions and it has turned out great as far as quality don't know about weight just yet. My computer is ill and I can't seem to get any pics posted. How do I get them from my phone to riu?


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 7, 2012)

I am still alive also.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning 600

Blackmold completely covering the walls in bathroom again. I am gonna put a layer of killz over it I think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Morning 600
> 
> Blackmold completely covering the walls in bathroom again. I am gonna put a layer of killz over it I think.


Careful Bass, that shit can make you guys really sick.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 7, 2012)

The Savinelli Churchwarden Rustic Tobacco Pipe I ordered just arrived in the mail. Yum!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2012)

At last a place of calm lol it's kicking off every where else but this thread is always chilled (as it should be) bud porn coming soon....


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, DAT  What a day yesterday was. Hopefully today will be better... 

With those cookies they will be! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here are some delicious canna butter brownie cookies im baking for you now BooBoo, i hope you get better soon.
> View attachment 2043249


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2012)

Good Morning sixers, I hope your feeling better Bobo.
BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS
DEEP BLUE on a muffin and DEEP BLUE in the WATERFARM
have a sunshiney day 
amber


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome home 3eyes. Always a refuge on the 6.

Good to see you Heads up.

And gorbzzzz, she looks good bro. Nice work so far.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Ambs, even your SCROG screen is painted all dope?!?!?! Damn, you think of everything, don't you! 

. . . including cannabutta on nooks n crannies! I'm gonna go copy you on that... right... NOW! brb


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2012)

Did more trimming of my girls...I went crazy!!



3,5 weeks into flower, should I dry this to make hash/keif, or throw in in the compost?


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 7, 2012)

God dam ate 2 brownies last night couldn't function for shit couldnt even go water lol anyone want one.! Lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2012)

after the trip to the groomer


I filled a 5 gallon bucket with the trimmings and still have more...what to do with it???


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Cook with it. If there is any THC in there, lipids will pull them out and bind to them for you to ingest 



bassman999 said:


> after the trip to the groomer
> 
> View attachment 2044153View attachment 2044154View attachment 2044155
> I filled a 5 gallon bucket with the trimmings and still have more...what to do with it???


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Careful Bass, that shit can make you guys really sick.


I know I cant get rid of it. The docs wont say if it is why we all get bronchitis and my oldest daughter has a brain tumor....I have sanded it...repainted it used mold sprays used bleach...now I am gonna paint over it with killz. I wish we had money to move....oh well....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Cook with it. If there is any THC in there, lipids will pull them out and bind to them for you to ingest


so ,like dry it then make keif then add it in butter, or is there an easier way?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I know I cant get rid of it. The docs wont say if it is why we all get bronchitis and my oldest daughter has a brain tumor....I have sanded it...repainted it used mold sprays used bleach...now I am gonna paint over it with killz. I wish we had money to move....oh well....


Are you renting????


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Are you renting????


no its my pos mobile home.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> so ,like dry it then make keif then add it in butter, or is there an easier way?


No need to make the kif 1st just bung it in a saucepan fill with water bring to the boil add trim add butter and simmer, the longer the stronger


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2012)

<<<fired up my 600 watt HID  i heard a choir of angels


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah Bassman, what 3eyes said. That's what I'd do. A crock pot works great, too. Water is very helpful as it keeps the butter/plant matter from burning. Plus, I've found it's much easier to finish off. The plant matter sinks to the bottom with all the water, and the hardened butter floats to the top. No cheesecloth screening or anything.

Dude, that mold is DEFINITELY making you sick.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. Just caught up quick on the last couple of pages and glad to see everyone is doing well, other than Bobo. Sorry bro, but you've got the right meds so that's good. I also agree about Ambers art. Amber, you are a very creative lady, and a very good gardener too. 

Hey bassman, hope you get that worked out soon. That can't be good over time. Good luck.

I started my first tea this morning. I let the water aerate overnight first and just added worm castings, kelp, molasses and a bit of EM's. Afterwards I sat down and started reading more and found this site here with good info. I did not know about bacterial vs fungal teas and their different functions. Like endo and ecto myco's bacterial is for leafy plants and fungal benefits shrubs and trees. Also some good expert tips on the bottom. This one stuck out. 


*Give fungi a head start
*
We can't claim this last tip to be our own. It comes from the incredible book, _Teaming with Microbes_, by authors, Jeff Lowenfels and Wayne Lewis. In it, Lowenfels and Lewis suggest you "give fungi a head start." Since it can be difficult to get fungi to multiple (they do grow in size, just rarely in number) during the compost tea brewing process, the authors recommend growing them prior to the brewing process.To do this, you'll want to moisten a couple cups of compost (just damp, not dripping wet), and then put it in a light-resistant container. Then grind up some simple proteins (fungal foods), such as oatmeal, and mix them in with the moist compost. Cover partially with a lid, and then place in a warm, dark area. We typically put ours under our sink, or above our fridge in a cupboard. After about 3 days, you'll remove the lid, and find a bunch of fungal mycelia throughout the compost. You can now use this compost to brew your fungal tea. 


Here's the link http://www.compostjunkie.com/compost-tea-recipe.html

Also, I soaked a dozen peat pellets in a light kelp and molasses mixture, placed a touch of myco in each hole and planted seeds. I used mostly seeds I pulled off previous plants for this trial. Once they sprout I'll let them go a week or so, then I'll transplant with myco again. I've also noticed that I made some amendments to my soil mix by simply mixing 50/50 with fresh coir and that lightened up the mix quite a bit, and the new seedlings in that mix are doing well. I now believe that my current mix is too heavy and not draining properly and probably not providing much oxygen. I have a half dozen in 2 gallon pots that I'm going to repot in this lighter mix while I have the chance. 

Anyway, got a couple of other things to share, including pics, but that'll have to be later. Have a great day all.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Sick, Duchie! Thanks for this


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 7, 2012)

Question. I'm using AMS right now because they came through, but I haven't tried many others. Which is your favorite?

(Votes for best seed bank)

Consistent genetics, reliable, Etc.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 7, 2012)

We had mold in the bathroom we had to install a vent fan take out walls and insulation redo everything and we got rid of it tried all the sprays and shit didn't work


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, all it takes is one microscopicfuckingspore in there to start a whole new colony.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2012)

my walla are wood, will be hard to do, but a fan is in the works right now actually, gonna be a 11" axial fan 115 volt made by Papst (not the beer a German fan company very good quality too). I am gonna wire it to the light switch so you cant forget to use it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pics of the last harvested Cougar, chopped at 54 days 12/12

View attachment 2044468View attachment 2044469View attachment 2044470View attachment 2044471


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

You must spread some more Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.

[video=youtube;OpQ1BUAMpDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpQ1BUAMpDA[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

Great stuff everyone!!! 600 Rocks.

Much Green love from the Dam.

DST






Gorbzzz said:


> Hi fella's
> 
> Here's where im at 2 weeks into 12/12 (first grow)..thoughts?





Serial Violator said:


> Thought i'd throw a pic up of m new hood with my 600 in it





flowamasta said:


> update peoples, day 24 veg, 100% perlite hydro 600 watt HPS
> 
> 
> View attachment 2043809
> ...





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good Morning sixers, I hope your feeling better Bobo.
> BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS
> DEEP BLUE on a muffin and DEEP BLUE in the WATERFARM
> have a sunshiney day
> ...





bassman999 said:


> after the trip to the groomer
> 
> View attachment 2044153View attachment 2044154View attachment 2044155
> I filled a 5 gallon bucket with the trimmings and still have more...what to do with it???





billcollector99 said:


> Pics of the last harvested Cougar, chopped at 54 days 12/12
> 
> View attachment 2044468View attachment 2044469View attachment 2044470View attachment 2044471


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

How's it going, D? You feel better bru?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Howdy all!!!!

One of these days before I die I want to do this.

"Every Day's is a Fucking Holiday's" -Juan 

[video=youtube;ZxEzCPcx3tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxEzCPcx3tc&amp;feature=g-user-u&amp;context=G22ff756UCGXQYbcTJ33ZXlcqCwRursXNxGJYEy0 5dV90oCuwd_lo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Careful Bass, that shit can make you guys really sick.



Nasty stuff, bassman! 
Be careful!

*http://www.blackmoldremovalguide.com/*


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 7, 2012)

@ bigWORM - Have you ever gone down there to prerun the Baja courses? I was fortunate enough to go a few times and it's a blast!


Thanks peeps for the kind words and guestimates on my harvest. I'm really happy with it this time around, quality and quantity


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's some new pics of day 8 of 12/12 cycle just starting to show flowers. Bud porn starting real soon can't wait another round under the 600 sun. Stay Lit!!

View attachment 2045432View attachment 2045435View attachment 2045436View attachment 2045437


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> @ bigWORM - Have you ever gone down there to prerun the Baja courses? I was fortunate enough to go a few times and it's a blast!
> 
> 
> Thanks peeps for the kind words and guestimates on my harvest. I'm really happy with it this time around, quality and quantity


Never ridden my bike past Pismo Beach. I will some day though. My in laws live in Mexico so at least i have a destination.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

That was a total bump fail, lol. ONly 1 pic showed up. try harder next time DST.....


DST said:


> Great stuff everyone!!! 600 Rocks. Much Green love from the Dam. DST





Bobotrank said:


> How's it going, D? You feel better bru?


 Getting there Bobo, was out yesterday again and most of my discomfort is now going which is nice. Thanks for asking bru.


----------



## omar924 (Feb 8, 2012)

hey fellas. heres my little seedlings vegging. just waiting to stick them under my brand new lumatek 600w. they are a little sad right now and im not to sure why. im pretty sure its because the FFOF is a tad bit too hott for them....but this is my first grow so i could/probably am wrong.
oh and they are serious seeds white russian.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 8, 2012)

mornin 6'ers some Livers/Blues day 45 12/12

View attachment 2045865View attachment 2045866View attachment 2045867


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome Omar, just keep them on straight water and they'll come good. What's that under the leaf there, hard to see?

Nice Scotia, stink tastico!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cheers D, only 25 days to go


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmm...
...scientists have finally drilled down into Lake Vostok in Antarctica:

*http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/lake-vostok-makes-waves-225755527.html

*How long before a horror movie named "*Vostok*" comes out?

They suspect that the water in the lake could be 20 million years old, having been under ice now for around 400,000 years.

Who *knows* what sinister, evil _*and/or*_ malevolent forces are trapped beneath the ice, waiting to be released so they can feast on human flesh!?!?!? Vampire's?
Dinosaurs?
Demons?
Aliens?
Viruses?
Zombies?
Zombie vampire alien dinosaurs from hell who spit flesh-eating viruses!?!?

Dark times are coming....

The only way to ward off the Z.V.A.D.F.H.W.S.F.V.'s is by surrounding yourself with the smoke from burned cannabis flowers!
Contact with THC and CBD vapors causes them to fall onto the nearest couch as their alien zombie eyes fill with vampire dinosaur blood and slam closed and they fall into a philosophical stupor of mixed metaphors and easily-forgotten epiphanies!
They are easily dispatched while they are in this state, but 420 times as ravenous in about 10 minutes time, so you must not hesitate to do the deed! 

So make sure you are fully stocked with the diggity dank, and lighters, pipes, papers, bongs, hookahs, and vaporizers for when the ravenous hordes of monsters are unleashed upon an unsuspecting world!

And who said that smoking weed was hazardous to your health?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh no, not theZ.V.A.D.F.H.W.S.F.V.'s!!!!!!! Run, I'll get FSM, maybe he'll help!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2012)

That would be an epic battle!

I see millions of lethal spaghetti strands (angels's hair, naturally  ) lashing out with marinara-laced death blows to never ending waves of slathering Z.V.A.D.F.H.W.S.F.V.'s, while masses of humanity congregate and light their herbs in unified resistance in case any sneaky bastards make it past the mighty F.S.M.!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

Dude, there are DEFINITELY aliens down there.

Spaghetti Monster would win the battle,tho.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2012)

Kill a zombie for mombie... 

[video=youtube_share;wGbPwV-lqXg]http://youtu.be/wGbPwV-lqXg[/video]


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey 600rs, new here, have a 600w digital coming my way and i was wondering what you recommend for reflector hoods/cool tube/bulbs. Looking forward to a white widow, northern lights grow


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> Hey 600rs, new here, have a 600w digital coming my way and i was wondering what you recommend for reflector hoods/cool tube/bulbs. Looking forward to a white widow, northern lights grow



Good choice of wattage and also weed variety welcome to the 6 double 0


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes indeedy, as our man with an extra eye say's, "A wise choice indeed!"

For hood it'll depend on your set up, there are a whole variety out there. What are you working with, self built, tent, cupboard????

Welcome to the home of the might FSM!!!! lol.


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Im in a house with my woman, shes excited for me to grow so were golden there, im in a basement that already has white paneling on every wall. Got extra money from taxes so ill be going shopping today, home depot, menards, runnings, walmart are all gonna see me this afternoon, my setup currently is for a smallish cfl grow but with your help and some money spent today i hope to upgrade significantly


----------



## duchieman (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome LR. I have 2 tents. The first was an open/barebulb reflector and it's good but you need good extraction to get the heat out, which I didn't have enough of. My second has a cool tube and I kind of wish I'd gone with an air cooled hood instead, but now that I have it, it leaves me open to doing verticle if I choose. 

DST's right though, your grow area and stuff does matter so what's your plan? For now?  Cuz we all know how much they can change.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> Im in a house with my woman, shes excited for me to grow so were golden there, im in a basement that already has white paneling on every wall. Got extra money from taxes so ill be going shopping today, home depot, menards, runnings, walmart are all gonna see me this afternoon, my setup currently is for a smallish cfl grow but with your help and some money spent today i hope to upgrade significantly


Welcome to the 6 double zero. 

I am kinda partial to Hydrofarm Hoods and Hortilux bulbs.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 8, 2012)

Romulan been choppin 3 days now tonights my friday anyway . nothin but popcorn left to chop


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice HS  I just got back last night from a trip back home so I haven't had a chance to reply to your scrog question,,, but the idea you had sounds good. If you wanted to stake it into each container then bamboo should be fine. 

Wow doob I want whatever your smoking  fking hilarious 

Im loving all the pr0n peeps 

Lunch time for me then back to work.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> Hey 600rs, new here, have a 600w digital coming my way and i was wondering what you recommend for reflector hoods/cool tube/bulbs. Looking forward to a white widow, northern lights grow


Depends on the growing style you want to do, vert or horizontal, and the amount of space you have to work with. Cooltube for vert though, I dont like em for horizontal growing,, bad footprint imo.
I like digital ballast and have used many different bulbs. Almost any new bulb should do the trick, it all depends on how well you put it to use


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

More of the Sour Cherry, this is another one, pretty much the same pheno just a little bit greener in the sugar leaves. Possibly more resinous though.















Sour Cherry without colouring...






Peace. DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome stuff D!! 

Back to work


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 8, 2012)

what should i expect doing a 12/12 from seed grow witch i started check it out
/www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/507910-my-grow-600w-grow-tent.html


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 8, 2012)

DST said:


> More of the Sour Cherry, this is another one, pretty much the same pheno just a little bit greener in the sugar leaves. Possibly more resinous though.
> Peace. DST


 caught myself drooling over those pics, she looks nice


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2012)

wtf? I can't open page 3633.

Had to clear my cache. prOn overload


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 8, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> wtf? I can't open page 3633.


you're missing out...


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Got a letter from the power company today saying "stop growing cannabis"

 not really but they sent a letter saying there changing a power pole in my street and there gonna need to turn the power off for 3 hours ( what to doooo!?!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 8, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Got a letter from the power company today saying "stop growing cannabis"
> 
> not really but they sent a letter saying there changing a power pole in my street and there gonna need to turn the power off for 3 hours ( what to doooo!?!


Enjoy the savings lol

I made up a huge batch of super soil today. 4 - 32 gallon trash cans.... Should last me over a year I'm guessin! Brewing a batch of tea to pour to her tomorrow and let her stew for a couple months.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*That Sour Cherry looks tasty DST!!!! 


I ended up picking my Purple Elephant at 7 weeks after the branches broke, i actually tied em up that day but they fell again cause apparently i tied them shitty. When they fell the second time they broke two more branches. From here on out this strain will get support during flowering. The Purple Elephant has an amazing taste and smell like a fruity danish. Great stone as well! Love this new strain! It was just starting to purple up at 7 weeks but because of the early harvest i didnt get to see how purple she gets. My Larry OG started packing on some girth to her buds a few days ago and is starting to pack on the frost!!!! The Larry put's quite a FUNK on your finger's when you squeeze these nugs! Enjoy 600! Swamp. 

Purple Elephant buds.....*











*Larry OG at 5.5 weeks flowering**........
*


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2012)

DST, that Sour Cherry looks DEVINE!

Nice pr0n everyone. I'll add some to the show now of tent #2 that got a rough start after putting the HPS in the tent with them but have come back nicely


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2012)

Found a cool article on our annoying little friends, the thrips:

*http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7429.html

*Going out in a bit to get some pyrethrin to augment the neem oil... 

The little bastards....

Got me a slight case of the citrus thrips...


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 8, 2012)

600 wHATS HAPPENNNINNNNNNNNNN
Its finally my last work night! just sampled my romulan and i got instantly lazy.......
someone please call 911 lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XHHp2ntITD8]http://youtu.be/XHHp2ntITD8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Enjoy the savings lolI made up a huge batch of super soil today. 4 - 32 gallon trash cans.... Should last me over a year I'm guessin! Brewing a batch of tea to pour to her tomorrow and let her stew for a couple months.


Im envious! I *LOVE *mixing soil! I makes me feel good  and the tea is icing on the cake! go organic or go home!!! hehe

edit: my old batch of supersoil  what a workout!and some tea, bud, 600 bulb pr0n... its old  but I gotta represent!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 8, 2012)

I really think my girls should be bigger for 4 weeks in!! They better start packing on the width and weight soon.......

Nice stuff here as of late, well always for that matter, I just havent said it in a while.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice whodat! Man I just love it too. I like to get the dirt in a nice pile and pour the ingredients out one at a time. I love the contrast of each additional organic component, its like a paint canvas, one layer being added at a time. I really like to smoke a fat one and set aside plenty of time. Its something I don't want to be rushed while doing because its so fun to piece together. 

This is my first attempt at recycling soil. It looks and smells fantastic, I want to make sure I give her some time to brew. 

Smoked some of my Northern Lights at a friend's tonight. Man those nugz are tight as hell and he didn't have a grinder handy. How the hell do pot smokers go without grinders!? I can't imagine life without it haha. 

Keep rockin' 600!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2012)

wow that light IS strong 
gave my bro-in-law 20 for a window unit a/c cha ching and it cools the room nICEly lol i work in the room, there's an apple and 2 pcs, me and 2 cats during the day and we are chilln
thank you club 600, i am honored and i won't let you down. jiggie that brasil rocks, we like it better then ex cheese. man that's a weird tasting smoke right there, that cheese. shoulda been called cheese & chocolate & watermelon jolly ranch in diesel fuel. the 2nd little brasil had a cola that was 41g wet and 20g dry. i can't wait to see what i can do with this strain. 
the master kush the nephew started are the most beautiful specimans LOL glad to get this strain going, phew. i am back to ~90% cloning so if we can just get one going we'll be good. the re-vegging ex cheese is filling out too. it smells like heaven in my house


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I really think my girls should be bigger for 4 weeks in!! They better start packing on the width and weight soon.......
> 
> Nice stuff here as of late, well always for that matter, I just havent said it in a while.


I think if you would have trimmed the larfy buds earlier you would have seen bigger buds by now. I bet they will bulk up before to long.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

I miss your grows, Whodat. May we both be back in the thick of it soon. 




whodatnation said:


> Im envious! I *LOVE *mixing soil! I makes me feel good  and the tea is icing on the cake! go organic or go home!!! hehe
> 
> edit: my old batch of supersoil  what a workout!and some tea, bud, 600 bulb pr0n... its old  but I gotta represent!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh I gotta bump this, too!



DST said:


> More of the Sour Cherry, this is another one, pretty much the same pheno just a little bit greener in the sugar leaves. Possibly more resinous though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Goedemorgen mensen!!!

Another chilly day in the Dam. There's a new thread I have been posting in about compost, I'll stick the link up, I am sure some peeps from here can add something to it. (remind me if I don't put the link up.)

Have a jolly good old day wherever you may be.

Peace, DST


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey DST did you foreget something?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 9, 2012)

Morning D. Hope you are recovering at a quick rate.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Morning D. Hope you are recovering at a quick rate.


Hey bill wheres bkb been these days?


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey DST did you foreget something?


worse than my wife, lol...okay okay, here it is:
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/509326-composting-whats-your-pile.html




billcollector99 said:


> Morning D. Hope you are recovering at a quick rate.


cheers Bill, things are on the up and up....hey, weres BKB?


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

great minds think alike!!!!


hellraizer30 said:


> Hey bill wheres bkb been these days?


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL DST. Well I got woke up with an emergency at work. So i was killing time. Yall have a good nite emergency is over and now i can get back to sleep for a coupls of hours before i go to work. Thanks for the link DST. night all


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought two spray bottles of Schultz "Garden Safe" Houseplant & Garden Insect Killer (pyrethrin) and have hosed down the front 2 rows of plants already. As soon as they are dry I'll pull them out and get the other half.
I also inspected the leaves a few minutes after spraying and was pleased to see all thrips convusling uncontrollably!
Seems to be working as advertised, so far!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Death to thrips, seems like there is a world wide epidemic of the little fuks!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

Man, this is the first time I've used anything stronger than neem oil, and wow, is it kicking these little fornicators' asses!

I swear to FSM I heard my plants sighing with relief as I sprayed them down.
I also swear that after the first few minutes they have already perked up a bit, too!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thrips die easy but seems they always come back


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

Like our beloved spider mites, they come in waves as new generations of eggs hatch, eh?

The eggs are embedded in the leave's surfaces and aren't always affected by the first dosing, so I bought two bottles, and will get more through the weekend.

Going to hit them every 2 days for a couple of weeks to minimize the infestation.

I hit them early enough, but, hate pests on my girls...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thrips die easy but seems they always come back


Hey hell I've just got rid of my thrips after having them for 2 grows treated my babies about 6 weeks ago n we have not1 thrip in there go on amazon n get sum Monterey garden spray it's the shit if u got bug issues check it out highly recommended!!!

If u lot wanna see sum purple dog kush check it out in the 600 breeding page ras


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd been reading about those spinosad insecticides.
Will have to get a jug the next time I'm out at the garden supply store.
Thanks!


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Can i get some links to the bulbs you guys buy? I definitely want durability


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Phillips Son T's cheap and very reliable. Or Son T Agro. There are loads out there, I am sure peeps will butt in with some recommendations.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 9, 2012)

Querkle day 39


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

GO THE 600'S!!!!!!

day 28 veggie.....View attachment 2048216


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice Endls!! and I mean yer querkle not that ass.....bites fist.

Some OG Kush Erl freshly made and ready to puff.
















Peace, DST


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive put up alot of pics in my grow journal but Ill put some up here too I guess. I run 2 - 600w lamps in the flower room and 1- 600w lamp in the veg room. I have a light mover for 2 lamps but I dont have the room to run that here. I have a computer to monitor temps and humidity. I have the whole CO2 setup but cannot use that here either.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2012)

dam that erl is some nice looking stuff.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome 5000joints, think we'll need to change your name though to 4999 joints as I am sure you going to have to pass a joint sooner or later, lol.

Fantastic set up, looks dialled in without CO2 anyway. Welcome to the 6 Double!!!



5000joints said:


> Ive put up alot of pics in my grow journal but Ill put some up here too I guess. I run 2 - 600w lamps in the flower room and 1- 600w lamp in the veg room. I have a light mover for 2 lamps but I dont have the room to run that here. I have a computer to monitor temps and humidity. I have the whole CO2 setup but cannot use that here either.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Too right Gen, smells dank as well. Going to be hitting that up as soon as I have finished my lunch....


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 9, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> Can i get some links to the bulbs you guys buy? I definitely want durability


http://www.greners.com/i/grow-lights/hid-bulbs/type/high-pressure-sodium-hps.html
i personally really like the Digilux bulbs, but eye hortilux are top notch as well. I've seen good results with the agrosun bulbs as well. I personally don't think u can go wrong with the digilux or eye horitilux


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Whats the average price you guys pay for a 600 bulb in the US or anywhere else you are at? Here I pay max 25 euros per 600.


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 9, 2012)

$85 for the digilux and usually $ 129 for the hortilux, but greners has it for $105 with a instant rebate. I haven't found better prices than they have.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, even 85$, that almost 3 X the price of a phillips son t....pricey stuff eh!


----------



## farmer2424 (Feb 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Wow, even 85$, that almost 3 X the price of a phillips son t....pricey stuff eh!


yeah, i just bite the bullet, i use my outdoor crop to fund my indoor crop, so its not too bad when its not coming directly out of my pocket


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

At the grow shop I buy from, I pay $67 for an Eye Hortilux (after a routine 20% discount).
Will be buying a new one on my next run up to the grow shop and will set aside my current bulb as a spare (with only 2 grows on it).

The pyrethrin spray killed all the living thrips!
Now just need to maintain it until harvest, and be more diligent during my next grow.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Whats the average price you guys pay for a 600 bulb in the US or anywhere else you are at? Here I pay max 25 euros per 600.


$124-hortilux-from local shop(hps)
$84-sun master-same shop(hps)


----------



## nowhereland (Feb 9, 2012)

just got a digilux 600w hps for about 60-70 bucks shipped i believe from plantlightinghydroponics.com, good site


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2012)

My new favorite local hydro shop carries a variety of bulbs.
Hortilux - $110
Sunmaster - $79
Son T Agro - $59
No name from China - $20 or 25, I can't remember for sure

He started carrying these Chinese bulbs that supposedly are enhanced spectrum so people have an inexpensive option for a spare bulb. I have one now in a 1K and a 600 since they're so cheap.


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ended up going with the digilux, got it for 72 with shipping, should be here in about a week


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 9, 2012)

Doob-that is an insane price for and eye hortilux. thats is the cheapest ive ever seen by far.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, about $25 cheaper than I've ever seen. That's a killer hook up.

I was told Hortilux puts fixed pricing on their bulbs so shops have to be careful of discounting it or they can lose their deal with Hortilux to sell it.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm off to Legoland now with the fam. Wifey and I took today off so we can go on a weekday for less lines


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

That's what I've read, too, about the price fixing.
From what I understand, the only way around it is to not advertise the actual selling price.
I talked with the store owner for a bit on my first purchase when I also was blown away by the price he rung up on the register.
I don't know how long he'll keep selling them at that price, but he says he's committed to keeping the price as low as he can for as long as he can.
The other grow shop where I *used to* purchase from sells the same bulbs for the full MSRP of $105.
So I feel very lucky!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2012)

a little note from cheaphydroponics about the bulbs


*A notice regarding EYE Hortilux Bulb Pricing
EYE Lighting has recently implemented MAP Pricing which requires all retailers to use M.A.P. as their advertised prices or they will no longer distribute their products to non-conforming retailers. Listed below you'll find the Minimum Advertised Price of said Hortilux brand products. To see their enforced lower Minimum Sell Price please click buy or add to basket and our shopping cart will display EYE Lighting's Minimum Sell Price.

The price gets better if you call them.

http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/index.php


cof*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

That jogged the ol' squirrel cage loose in the brain cavity!
M.A.P.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

Say "map" over & over in a random rythm for like 20 or 30 seconds and see if it's meaning fades away for you like it did me...

map, map, map.... 
map... 
map, map, map, map... 
map, map...
map, map, map...
map, map...
map...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Eye Hortilux w/reciept 110.00
Eye Hortilux No reciept 80.00

Gotta keep it on the down low.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Say "map" over & over in a random rythm for like 20 or 30 seconds and see if it's meaning fades away for you like it did me...
> 
> map, map, map....
> map...
> ...


[video=youtube;h8gBmRP5Il4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8gBmRP5Il4[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;RutlGbviYBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RutlGbviYBY[/video]


----------



## E M (Feb 9, 2012)

woooooooow thats pricey lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 9, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Say "map" over & over in a random rythm for like 20 or 30 seconds and see if it's meaning fades away for you like it did me...
> 
> map, map, map....
> map...
> ...


Even start wondering who and why they named it a map ....along with a lot of words


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

That's what I think EM, even Doobs who is getting a good deal is paying a lot for a bulb. Problem in the US I guess then is the wholesalers/importer are probably paying import tax out of their you know whats....or are these US made bulbs guys?

Off to watch a film catch ya laters...


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 9, 2012)

I paid 129 for my thousand watt eye super hps and 85 for my 600......


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 9, 2012)

DST said:


> That's what I think EM, even Doobs who is getting a good deal is paying a lot for a bulb. Problem in the US I guess then is the wholesalers/importer are probably paying import tax out of their you know whats....or are these US made bulbs guys?
> 
> Off to watch a film catch ya laters...


Yes made in USA Ime almost positive


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 9, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Even start wondering who and why they named it a map ....along with a lot of words


[video=youtube;4XrfuEUOqWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XrfuEUOqWo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2012)

THumbs up for shit in the ocean, lol.

What up 600... great pron going on here. I just had to blow this one up... nice work 5000joints:



5000joints said:


> Ive put up alot of pics in my grow journal but Ill put some up here too I guess. I run 2 - 600w lamps in the flower room and 1- 600w lamp in the veg room. I have a light mover for 2 lamps but I dont have the room to run that here. I have a computer to monitor temps and humidity. I have the whole CO2 setup but cannot use that here either.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

she looks beautifull what strain is that???


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;4XrfuEUOqWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XrfuEUOqWo[/video]


Ime not even going to hit play I go thru Dora every day my 2 year old loves it sponge bob and curiouse george but Dora just gets on my nerves although rather have her watch Dora at least it's somewhat interactive


----------



## Whatstrain (Feb 9, 2012)

Day 40 since flipping. Ordered some querkle from TGA, Vanilla kush from barneys and then the other freebies that came with them, should be getting them in the mail soon. Should be getting either a another 600w hps or 400mh in a month or so, leaning towards the Mh. I would prefer to get some of the PAR t5 aquarium lighting in addition to my 600W but we will see what i can find. Its a 4x4x6 tent and it really seems like it could use 4 T5's on each side, Also with the addition of some T5s i would have more control on light height making the most sativa stains easier. But now onto whats currently happening  Should apologize in advance for the bad pictures, new camera is on the list as well.


Tangerine Dream-Barneys Farm: Oh how a dream its not. Calyx's havnt started to swell yet and looks like its still pushing out new white hairs. Very bushy and the main cola goes down about halfway and you can barely see the stem between the buds. Not to much for noticeable THC yet. Smells very citrus with a skunky undertone. 


Blue Cheese-Big Buddha: Nothing but praise for this strain so far. Has really been bulking up and stinking. Wet used Popsicle stick smell to it, hints of blueberry and a slight skunk.

LSD-Barneys Farm: Smells great, i cant put my finger on it but i would cross it between cracked pepper and cedar wood with a hint of pine-sol sprayed on it, So it has a "trippy" smell to it and makes your noise tingle. 

Afghan Haze- CH9: Buds are really starting to pack on weight, the stems are already spreading out a bit from the weight. Little to no smell unless you rub against her and you get a tropical-skunk.

Bag Seed- This one keeps surprising me. Today while looking closer i noticed some of the Calyx's are getting shades of purple to them, while the bud it came from had no purple to it at all.


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 9, 2012)

5000joints that looks amazing for purp, like 5oz cola


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 9, 2012)

Oooo whodat, competition has arrived. Nice set-up you have there 5k and welcome to the six hundred to the new folks stopping in and maybe staying. Hotsause, I am utterly pleased with the switch to using the poops and teas for my girls. Chopped the og18 the other day and skinned her buds from the branches today, about two and a quarter ounces or so grown in a two gallon smart pot flowered for nine weeks. Sorry I can't post pics I want to show this baby off it's stellar. Anyway it got me to thinking, how much do you guys yield off your kushes?

Seedbanks, I've dealt with speedy seeds, nl something or other marijuana seeds, ams, my first seed purchase ever, grew some caramelicious that was great, the attitude, and sannies, probably one or two others I cant remember. Sannies genes I like a lot. The attitude offers great variety and they come in the original breeder packs which I like. I have not dealt with the breeders boutique but I have grown a few of the strains and I've been please with all but I really like the psycho killer surprise and the D-og.

Bulbs, I'm not convinced a hundred and thirty dollar bulb performs any better that a fifty dollar bulb, sorry. When I'm looking for lamps I'm looking at the light spectrum and lumens and so far I have absolutely no complaints from using htg's growlux bulbs or whatever their brand is called. I've been using their ballasts and bulbs for a good year with complete satisfaction and I didn't pay and arm and a leg for my set-up.

Hotsause, the romulan. How long did you flower it for? What kind of stretch does it have? I have two romulans going, one is this mutantish looking thing that is finally starting to look like a pot plant, I'm guessing it's a female. It's the oldest and the smallest, I'm guessing the other is a male it's growing like crazy and both are two weeks old. I'm guessing the beans are of your creation? 

DST, nice to hear you are up and about and thank you, for everything.

As usual, beautiful work guys.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 9, 2012)

sad sad christmas...

gonna keep this short... 

neighbors have been blowin down kush hardcore... management got pissed that they could smell it outside in the hallways... so they posted a note on everyones door... wife got noided... my girls are all dead. Nothing savable... everything gone... she chopped into the soil... and bagged and disposed of it the other day while I was settin up my homies vert (or now maybe just scrog) grow. My genetics are saved in the respect that he has clones of my best 4 fems. 

I managed to pull out a cola from UnderDog before she got that bag out the door... and whilst trimming it up and trying to save the soil crusted bud,,, I found 6 seeds! One of the hernies ( both of which were very kushy, with dense buds) must have crossed with her, and I just hadnt noticed, cuz she was in the back, and too big to move around much. That must have been why she was getting so larfy... she was making room for more seeds.

It sucks... cuz I couldn't save any of the bud... it was just too far gone... even washed it... and it was just... sad sad christmas. Happy about the seeds... maybe one day after we move I will get to sprout them, and see what kind of genetics I ended up with.

In the meantime, it's been a fun and educational ride... one that has shaped my future (changing my major to Urban Agriculture and Sustainability). Maybe when and if we move to a medical state, or when the government stops the stupid prohibition bullshit I will get to enjoy my hobby once again, but for now... the family is more important... and I'ma have to survive on kind kickbacks from my buddy I just got set up.

I gifted him my 600, and pretty much everything else... so... should be alright. At least he lives across the line in MI... and his wife has a medical card as of last week. 2 more miles north... just 2 more miles... and I wouldn't have to worry about shit. I have enough medical reasons I could get a card.

I will prolly still lurk... and bullshit with ya'all... cuz this is by far the most comfortable crowd I have ever encountered on a message board... but for a while... I am gonna have to grow vicariously through you all... and my homie.

EDIT* so much for short...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Oooo whodat, competition has arrived. Nice set-up you have there 5k and welcome to the six hundred to the new folks stopping in and maybe staying.


lol, oh no! I cant defend my title seeing as Im not growing at the moment... I sure do miss it and really want to set a small room up, maybe 2-600ds in my old 360 type thing, or go vert. 

Everything is looking great 600 peeps! and welcome to the new members!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2012)

Shit, sorry to hear that camp


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> sad sad christmas...
> 
> gonna keep this short...
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! That has got to be painfull. Sorry Bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2012)

That sucks hardcore, underdog!
I'm glad your family will be protected by you putting things on hold, but it sucks that you are forced to do so.
I'm in an apartment, and every 6 months we have a safety inspection, and I have 24-hours to hide my set up at the drop of a hat (it's never on a set schedule).
I'm lucky to be able to hide it in plain site, but would be evicted if found out, even though I'm in a medical MJ state and am a card holder.
At least you'll be able to help your buddy out with his growing, and if you ever move to a medical state, you'll be ready to go.
The only good thing that happened from this is that notice was given, and it wasn't the police knocking on people's doors. 
But it still sucks.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 9, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah, about $25 cheaper than I've ever seen. That's a killer hook up.
> 
> I was told Hortilux puts fixed pricing on their bulbs so shops have to be careful of discounting it or they can lose their deal with Hortilux to sell it.


I hear Advanced Nutrients is the same way.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 9, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> sad sad christmas...
> 
> gonna keep this short...
> 
> ...


If MizzEndlscycle tried some shit like that it would be instant divorce....lol.....sux to hear man.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> If MizzEndlscycle tried some shit like that it would be instant divorce....lol.....sux to hear man.


we made an agreement, i could grow, as long as it was managed, small, and for my own use. I wasnt allowed to get too big... well... I broke that rule a few months back... lol... when I had like 6 plants 20 clones, and some sprouts.... I also told her... say the word, and i'll stop... the last thing i want to do is put my family in jeopardy. Even tho my smell was more than controlled (carbon filters and a OZN-1) I didnt want to live with her being noided out all the time. I prolly coulda saved some clones... or a few of my sprouts... but it just isnt worth the headache and constant looking over my shoulder... or another heartbreaking moment watching her (or god forbid the fuzz) pulling them again...

I am sure it is for the best... like I said... it has changed the course of my life... I WILL GROW AGAIN... one day... not in the forseeable future... but close enough I take comfort in it.

The real shitty part is... I had to get rid of all my paraphenalia and bud that I had too... again... gifted. I can't smoke here anymore... so I get to get out of the house more and visit my homies to get my daily dose... 

Ugh... when will the govt realize we ain't hurtin no one...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> we made an agreement, i could grow, as long as it was managed, small, and for my own use. I wasnt allowed to get too big... well... I broke that rule a few months back... lol... when I had like 6 plants 20 clones, and some sprouts.... I also told her... say the word, and i'll stop... the last thing i want to do is put my family in jeopardy. Even tho my smell was more than controlled (carbon filters and a OZN-1) I didnt want to live with her being noided out all the time. I prolly coulda saved some clones... or a few of my sprouts... but it just isnt worth the headache and constant looking over my shoulder... or another heartbreaking moment watching her (or god forbid the fuzz) pulling them again...
> 
> I am sure it is for the best... like I said... it has changed the course of my life... I WILL GROW AGAIN... one day... not in the forseeable future... but close enough I take comfort in it.
> 
> ...


dang sorry brother


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2012)

Man, that is rough Camp... it could have been worse... but that still really hurts.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear Camp. I shut mine down a while back after having the Sherrif smell it while checking out a neighbor for something unrelated. They came in, looked at everything, talked to me for a bit and left. I was glad to have lots of paperwork on hand that day and extremely lucky.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I hear Advanced Nutrients is the same way.



I heard the same.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Best new strain name: 

Somali Taxi Ride

Named after the High was described as such: &#8220; it was what I imagine catching a cab in Somalia must be like.
Exhilarating, heart racing, sensory overload that seems like it may go bad at a few turns along the ride but intimately drops you off at your destination aware of your heart beat and mental capacity intact and at peace&#8221;&#8230;.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

I think Doobie hit the nail on the head, at least it wasn't the police tearing it down, good luck to you Camp!!!

Love the name Wormdrive. Very descriptive indeed.

The weekend is nigh folks, hope you all have a good one.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

the 6 is way more entertaining than the uk thread for sure. somalian taxi ride 

camp ud that really is tough to bear but as mentioned above your not needing a lawyer, small mercies and all that eh.

TFI FRIDAY


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 10, 2012)

Underdog, a tip of the hat to you for putting your family ahead of your growing, you're a good person.

If I could be any age I wanted again I would stay the age I am, soon, very soon to be fifty nine. I have a great relationship going with my lady. She was also paranoid about my hobby cause she can lose her nursing license should the po-po come knocking at my door. Oh wait, they don't knock do they. Anyway she got her own place five miles from me so I can continue to grow and she doesn't have to worry. There's something to be said for being old. Instead of being like a young woman and demanding I stop growing she got her own place, problem solved. She realizes at this point I'm depending on my growing skills for a living, the job market in a small town sucks especially for old people like me. Who the fuck wants to hire someone with one foot on a banana peel and one in the grave? Not that it matters in florida, there is no health insurance offered at the paltry rates they pay down here anyway.

Getting back to yesterday's question, how much do you guys pull from your kushes? I'm not a fan of growing kush because of their yields but the smoke is stellar from this og18.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Underdog, a tip of the hat to you for putting your family ahead of your growing, you're a good person.
> 
> If I could be any age I wanted again I would stay the age I am, soon, very soon to be fifty nine. I have a great relationship going with my lady. She was also paranoid about my hobby cause she can lose her nursing license should the po-po come knocking at my door. Oh wait, they don't knock do they. Anyway she got her own place five miles from me so I can continue to grow and she doesn't have to worry. There's something to be said for being old. Instead of being like a young woman and demanding I stop growing she got her own place, problem solved. She realizes at this point I'm depending on my growing skills for a living, the job market in a small town sucks especially for old people like me. Who the fuck wants to hire someone with one foot on a banana peel and one in the grave? Not that it matters in florida, there is no health insurance offered at the paltry rates they pay down here anyway.
> 
> Getting back to yesterday's question, how much do you guys pull from your kushes? I'm not a fan of growing kush because of their yields but the smoke is stellar from this og18.


I'd love to be able to answer that question, but of course as you know it depends on many factors. Lucky the DOG pheno I have is a good producer, and in general I would say a properly grown, super dank Kush at a guestimate would yield around 60-70% of a commercial strain... I know my DOG does at least that. Hope that helps.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Peeps,

I just wanted to say, unless you have either received/bought a DOG bean from Breeders Boutique or been lucky enough to receive a cut from someone related to BB then we cannot guarantee it is what it is.

Just want to clarify as a couple of people have come to me asking questions and I am unable to help them as they are not beans from BB.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

my dog was no slouch.



































WOOOOOF[/QUOTE]


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Lovely, Silver nuggets of deliciousness, just how it should be. Cheers Don.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey DON, Is that ChemDawg? Im not sure what strain DOG is. Thanx.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's the general info on it:
(DST & DG&T and others can give you more detailed info)

*http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=3*


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

No, its D-OG Kush, its a Headband OG kush backcross I done a while back and it has grown (quite literally) to be one of the many faves in our Club. Originally called Divit OG, I then just shortened it to DOG....




5000joints said:


> Hey DON, Is that ChemDawg? Im not sure what strain DOG is. Thanx.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 10, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Best new strain name:
> 
> Somali Taxi Ride
> 
> ...


shhhhh lol i am getting a bunch of packs from r.d. i love having colorado breeders doin such big things


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice site, lots of cool pics of Amsterdam's frozen canals.
http://schlijper.nl/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

My dog always yielded nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2012)

Good fucking morning folks  Damn that DOG is one sexy ass bitch! I had to do a double take on those pics lol seriously 

Coffe and feeding the horses, catch you all later.

Oh D, my buddy is in the dam, he used to live there, he said "its good to be back in the land of bikes and crooked houses" lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 10, 2012)

Good morning. Here's some WAU for the day!

[youtube]GFLkou8NvJo&feature=g-u-u&context=G23ae23dFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

Better smoke some Maui Wowie before, during, and after watching that vid!


*or Maui Waui?
The weed so strong it makes _*ITSELF*_ cough!
The weed so wild that *it* smokes _*you!*_


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 10, 2012)

In a SOG I got about 3/4 per plant which was very satisfactory since I had my numbers up. The Plant Don G&T posted below must have 3-4 ounces on it.



Heads Up said:


> U
> 
> Getting back to yesterday's question, how much do you guys pull from your kushes? I'm not a fan of growing kush because of their yields but the smoke is stellar from this og18.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> In a SOG I got about 3/4 per plant which was very satisfactory since I had my numbers up. The Plant Don G&T posted below must have 3-4 ounces on it.


what size pots and how long veg? . i get an oz from a 1 gallon grow bag(soil) with at least a 4 week veg.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 10, 2012)

5 inch pots in hydro with ten day vegged clones.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2012)

I've grown D-OG, Banana OG, and Larry OG. I think the average yeild was about: D-OG - 3.5 oz/ plant... Banana OG - 2 oz/ plant... Larry OG - 1 oz/ plant.

Cool pics D... thanks for the link. Shit it must be cold there.

And always good to see a math video. Feels like home with all the equations and such. You guys would trip out at some things math can tell us. I took this class on 'Modeling', which basically you try to model real life situations/ populations in certain ways and it's just mad what can come of it... and how it can explain/ predict stuff that happens in biology. Just mad. I'd try to explain, but I would do a horrible job of it, and it would be pointless. But trust me that it is cool as James Dean what math can tell us sometimes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm currently running a D-OG in 2.7gallons of soil, vegged for 30 days.
Really healthy bushy plant where the side branches are all within about 3 inches from the main kola's tip in height.
And I only pruned 2 of the lowest branches, the rest is au natural, so there are lots of bud sites.
And she is about 20-inches tall.
I'm going to guess it'll come to between 1.5-oz and 2-oz if I I don't screw it up.

*Will be ordering some at the end of March from here
*
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=3*


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2012)

My dog yielded nice too lol, jus gave my mate a cut of it and he is well chuffed.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2012)

Is this the Dog Show? Awesome pics people. I want some Dog!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 10, 2012)

i second that^^^ 

great pics!!! and i want some dog to!!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 10, 2012)

No doubt that the DOG is a great strain, and will be a classic in no time. Im going to be 70 smoking DOG with my grand kids. Maui Wowie, Panama Red, Columbian Gold, MTF, Querkle, and that DOG. Ape, Subcool, DST, we owe these cats big time.


CAN A BROTHA GET AN AMEN!?!?!?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2012)

AMEN!!!

D to the OG (on sale now at seaofseeds):


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

Woof!
and "Pass the Parmesan."


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;U5V4oue6FRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5V4oue6FRU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, jig!
That's where I'll be letting my hair grow down to!
I haven't cut it since a buzz cut on New Year's Day of 2011 and it now touching the collar of my t-shirt!
Rock on my brother!


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

WowZers peeps, awesome display of DOGiness, lol. Much love from chilly baws over here!



whodatnation said:


> Oh D, my buddy is in the dam, he used to live there, he said "its good to be back in the land of bikes and crooked houses" lol


Cool cool, well I'll probably be in the GRey rea for 420.....here's a couple of pics from my walk this afternoon, nice fat joint of Casey Jones, stopped in the GA for a couple of Bongs of dog and erl...lekker!!!















I thought their translation was cool.






Peace,

DST


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 10, 2012)

Crazy shit bro stay warm.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 10, 2012)

Some pics of my lovely ladies sitting under the 600. Officially I'm calling those day 1 of flower just the way I count my days when I notice flowers. Hope you all enjoy. Stay Lit!!

View attachment 2050370View attachment 2050371View attachment 2050372


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2012)

Doob... I got married in late '06... cut my hair for the last time in the spring of '07. It's reached it's longest I think... it breaks before it get's any longer. Fly your freak flag!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool pics, D 

Looks like it could have been 400 years ago.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9XWmwvT8bCw]http://youtu.be/9XWmwvT8bCw[/video]


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Some Friday night Bud pRon - Big Buddha Blue Cheese


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Doob... I got married in late '06... cut my hair for the last time in the spring of '07. It's reached it's longest I think... it breaks before it get's any longer. Fly your freak flag!!!!


Haircut free since 2008.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2012)

Shits this dog show is making me drool! Very nice everyone


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice looking lady, scotia 
It's almost agony waiting for them to get there, but so worth the wait when they come out like that!


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 10, 2012)

Just picked up a 3-in-1 Ryobi infrared thermometer/distance tool! $40.00 USD!!!

It counts the laser sight as 1 of the 3...

But an IR with laser for 40 bucks, with a sonic distance meter built in..Uh, OK!

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Reconditioned-Ryobi-ZRE49IR01-Infrared-Thermometer/dp/B00571CHGW

But mine is new in the package!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice looking lady, scotia
> It's almost agony waiting for them to get there, but so worth the wait when they come out like that!


Thanks Doobie, started the ripen/flush this morning so the countdown begins, will get 7-14 dys depending on how impatient I get  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

here some pics, i want you guys to let me know what you think like i said they started on 12/29,.how much longer for starting on 12-12 they sure look 'bout ready.
#3 












#4












Big Buddha Blue Cheese x Og Kush x { Lemon Larry Og x Chem D}


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Thanks Doobie, started the ripen/flush this morning so the countdown begins, will get 7-14 dys depending on how impatient I get  lol


your gonna love blue cheese. if you dont already.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> your gonna love blue cheese. if you dont already.


Thanks mate yeah, one of my favs. I was gifted this pheno as a little clone, from the stories I've been told there's something special about this one, cant wait to find out


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Feb 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> your gonna love blue cheese. if you dont already.


Blue Cheese is some FIRE!!!!! It's one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> here some pics, i want you guys to let me know what you think like i said they started on 12/29,.how much longer for starting on 12-12 they sure look 'bout ready.
> #3
> 
> 
> ...


I woulda chopped them already  They look done, some swollen ass calyxes


----------



## TWS (Feb 10, 2012)

Recalibrated my PH pin and figured out our city water dropped 1 ponit all is good and back on track. My DWC buckets got the brown root stuff so with the help of the Kapt and Heinz's sticky on beenies we've taking care of it.

The Vegg tent and my DWC's . The culture herd has been introduced ! Kick some but my little buddies ! 
































The good Stuff !


Indica XXL
















Super Sour Og, Chop chop this weekend !























White berries and close ups .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

did you get these bill? if not i need to send a bird out that way.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2012)

hey dst,,nice too see the thread going strong,,for some reason I cant u/l pictures right now anywhere on the site but it's too late anyway I'm already smokin it,,have about 10- 1.5 litre jars from 3 plants of some smokin mystery seed,,,definately indica and was done in 7 weeks of flower,,also very fruity,,anyway hope all is well for all the 6 Hunners,,,take care and,,,


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> WowZers peeps, awesome display of DOGiness, lol. Much love from chilly baws over here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend who lives over yonder sent me this picture today. This is also the spot where he lost control of his scooter and dumped it into the canal. lol


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Stunning pron peeps, and I like the re-worked masterpiece Doobie! lol. That's not far from the Leidsestraat I think Worm, it's either the Keizers or the Prinsengracht, love it, great pic. MY wife has just showing me some of the ones she has, much better than mine as there is at least some decent sunlight in them.

Well it's a DOG and erl joint, with a hot chocolate and cognac for me then bed time me thinks, managed to get a fukking cold, lol. Only been out twice in the last 3 weeks haha.

And Jig, you need to cut your hair for it too grow longer, but I am sure you know that anyway....hehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2012)

Rest up, and take lots of that triple-action medicine you've got there!
And chicken noodle soup!
Or chicken pot pie.
Damn!
Now I'm getting hungry!
Sleep well, fearless leader.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2012)

get well DST 

Tryna~ looking ripe to me! , How do the trichs look?

TWS~ nice to see ya, and Im loving your pr0n! thanks  ps: I also ran heinz's tea from his thread in all my dwc.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2012)

I jarred up my harvest tonight after being on the racks since saturday for half and sunday for the other half. I weighed the jars and it looks like I just missed an elbow by an ounce. 

I'll weigh them tomorrow when I'm so stoned to make sure but that's what I added up tonight. Banana OG and hash has got me in orbit, hehe


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2012)

I feel so Inferior to the Mega-prOn Fest going on in here . Anyway here is where I am so far. plants on the left came from a fellow 6er and the ones on the right are from a Dickhead. As you can plainly see the 600 clones are far Superior to the Dickhead clones. Picked up a new toy today also. 

Peace Hippies!!


----------



## Jelly Pepper (Feb 10, 2012)

i have heard that if you have a grow and take cuttings from them time and time again that over time the plants lose their potency and in some way the genetics get weaker. is this true?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2012)

Jelly Pepper said:


> i have heard that if you have a grow and take cuttings from them time and time again that over time the plants lose their potency and in some way the genetics get weaker. is this true?


Holds truth to my knowledge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

no way. ive got cuts that are years old and smoke just the same as they were when i got them.

great friday pron 6ers. i'll have something for you to ogle in errr 3 month


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Stunning pron peeps, and I like the re-worked masterpiece Doobie! lol. That's not far from the Leidsestraat I think Worm, it's either the Keizers or the Prinsengracht, love it, great pic. MY wife has just showing me some of the ones she has, much better than mine as there is at least some decent sunlight in them.
> 
> Well it's a DOG and erl joint, with a hot chocolate and cognac for me then bed time me thinks, managed to get a fukking cold, lol. Only been out twice in the last 3 weeks haha.
> 
> And Jig, you need to cut your hair for it too grow longer, but I am sure you know that anyway....hehe.


a cold?! sorry dude, I musta given it to ya!


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

LMAO @ "Dickhead clones", hehehehe. 

I am not sure genetics can get weaker either, Genetics are genetics. Under this theory the clone onlys we have that are 20 plus years old would be pure shwag by now......

Huh, so it was Bobo that gave me thios cold eh, lol...I heard there was some bag cold bugs in the US!

Happy Saturday peeps.

DST


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's an update of my critical auto day 21. Starting flower nutes at 1/4 strength tomorrow techna Flora lineup . More to come


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2012)

DST said:


> I am not sure genetics can get weaker either, Genetics are genetics. Under this theory the clone onlys we have that are 20 plus years old would be pure shwag by now......
> 
> DST


Well Im not gonna argue with that! lol 
Good saturday to you sir


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Ello whodat, hows life down on the farm?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2012)

Really good, and busy  Things are coming along good, though I need to fix a few things in this new soil.
Well its late and im pooped  off to bed.

Have a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2012)

sad times last night, went for the first time in weeks to hit my bong to find the pre bubbler thing has smashed in the house move  

looking at a replacement precooler/ashcatcher but tempted by a new piece all together. rest of it's thicker glass and unscathed


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 11, 2012)

Bought this two days ago...Im only in week 2-3 of flower  anxious!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2012)

it'll be like genuity's soon enough...


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 11, 2012)

day 29 veg......taking clones in 1 day, sub up if anyones interested in watching her flower.....600 watt HPS 1 plant

View attachment 2051933


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice Flowmasta, and sorry to hear about the bong Don. Gorbzz, don't worry, we all know what the excitement is like lad!!!

Few pics from the den. It'll be funny to have an almost empty cab soon (no I am not shutting down silly billy's!), but it will be good to be able to give the poor cab a good old clean, get rid of the PM once and for all, and start a fresh with the DOG pound. My 2 little regular DOG's that I germed from seed are coming along. Just put them into their first pots the other day.

Here's some pics from this fine chilly morgen -10 celcius it is at the moment.

Casey Jones just gone into flower, will be bursting soon enough.





The stomper OG cross.










Calyx structure looks very OG, frosty as a frozen hell...





Although there is a slight bit of a sativa look to those leaves...





The fan leaves are super dark, but not as indica looking as the MTF (coming up). They have a bit of skinnyness to them as well.






mini DOG scrog





early dog frost











The MTF, just had a little spray down. There's seeds a plenty, but also bud to be shmizoked for sure. Quite an indica looker, I have seen similar looks in some of Subcools stuff (our DPQ has phenos that have similar flower structure to them.) Looks very indica dominant, fairly short and tight bud clustering for 12/12 from seed. Not a massive yielder by the looks of things but looking forward to smoking some old skool funk.
















Cesspool





stretchy, but not as stretchy and vigourous as the stomper. probably better with a bit of veg time, like the packet said, lol.











Peace, DST


----------



## matatan (Feb 11, 2012)

3 600s or 2 1000s. tryna hit a pound per light, 4 plants under each light.
question, using 3 600s, is running 10 plants better than 12 if i overlap the lights some? how far apart should the lights be from each other? or do i just keep a 5x5 or a 4x4 area for each light ?

been running the same 600 bulb for 14months now, will be getting a new one next cycle, is the hortilux eye consensus best bet?

any help, much obliged


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Of course we would say 3x600's (well most of us would). And For coverage I would say that would be better anyway.
I would say overlapping the lights too much is a waste, just my opinion though: light waves cancel each other out, light travels in waves (peaks and troughs)and as such cancels each other out, so I have always thought that crossing lights is a bad thing, I could be wrong though).
I have not used hortilux but I am sure one of the 6er's has.
Funky avatar!!! I like it!
Peace bru and good luck with the project nd hope you can keep us updated.

DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

Frosty as fook DST,that stomper looks super tasty


----------



## matatan (Feb 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Of course we would say 3x600's (well most of us would). And For coverage I would say that would be better anyway. I would say overlapping the lights too much is a waste, just my opinion though: light waves cancel each other out, light travels in waves (peaks and troughs)and as such cancels each other out, so I have always thought that crossing lights is a bad thing, I could be wrong though). I have not used hortilux but I am sure one of the 6er's has. Funky avatar!!! I like it! Peace bru and good luck with the project nd hope you can keep us updated. DST


thanx! 
thanx for your thoughts. 
i will! 
heres some budporn under a 600 
jillybean  
pineapple express  
tahoe og  
lvpk x urkle  

i dont know how to make pics large anymore... the little pencil isnt at the top of the pic...?


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Everything looks great there!!!! Dense, frosty, and obviously given some TLC!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice Flowmasta, and sorry to hear about the bong Don. Gorbzz, don't worry, we all know what the excitement is like lad!!!
> 
> Few pics from the den. It'll be funny to have an almost empty cab soon (no I am not shutting down silly billy's!), but it will be good to be able to give the poor cab a good old clean, get rid of the PM once and for all, and start a fresh with the DOG pound. My 2 little regular DOG's that I germed from seed are coming along. Just put them into their first pots the other day.
> 
> ...


Is the MTF Matanuska ThunderFuck? I miss that strain soooo much.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

That is correct 5000joints, I got it through the Fairy, one of our other faithfulls - Doobiebrother - grows it as well.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2012)

its beeen some outright banging porn in the 600,rep to all that i can.

@dst
looking good,im so happy you are getting close to smokeing some of that cesspool,she might not give much bud,but the bud she gives,is hot dam.
and i was wondering that about the stomper og when i was growning it,she did not have them fat indica leafs.but her buds,are og like.
thats why i want you to taste it,cause i know you know whats up.

and as for the lights,like d said,i think they do cancel out each other,if not placed right,i had 3-600 in a 5x5,and it was not growing like i had pland,
i do not know a lot about lights,but i know i did not need that other light in that tent,it did nothing.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm with you Genuity, I've been sitting back watching the show and it's been great! I've got some nice girls finishing up right now. They're not big, and a couple are down right dwarfs, but they are frosty and pretty so I'll get some shots later today, I promise. I have two Cheeseberry Hazes, two phenos, a couple of Heri X Extrema and a DOG X Extrema, which again, isn't as big as she could have been, but she looks really nice. 

It's snowing like a good thing here this morning. I haven't check a weather report in days and still don't know what we're in for but, oh well. So, good morning 600. The brew just finished so I'm off to grab a mug, have another bowl of Jack Hammer sprinkled with sugar, and enjoy my Saturday wake and bake. 




Boom! Mutha Fucka! C4 X Caseyband. This was one of my Dwarfs. I cut here a week ago, dried and smoked her meager bit, but not before I grabbed the seeds I got from dusting her a while back with my C4 male. I only ended up with a few good dark seeds but a lot of immature ones as well. I think it was more that I waited to long to dust her as opposed to harvesting too soon but either way, her genes live on. Have you guys cracked lighter, less mature seeds and gotten anything from them?


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 11, 2012)

DST said:


> WowZers peeps, awesome display of DOGiness, lol. Much love from chilly baws over here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks pretty there!!!! I've been there twice, but never in the winter.

DST, does it always get that cold in the winter to freeze up the cannals like that?

no 600 carved into snow? hahahaha


----------



## rasclot (Feb 11, 2012)

Valentines Day ....... Secretly, Men feel left out.
There's no special day for the ladies to show their appreciation to the man in their life.
So March 14th is now officially, "steak, blowjob & shut the fuck up day."
Simple, effective & self-explanatory...no cards, no flowers, no fancy
meal....just a steak, a blowjob and shut the fuck up for the rest of the day....Thats It... spread the word and help men feel appreciated! (curry option available). Ras


----------



## dr green dre (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice work guys.. Can always get a good fix in here..

matan. double click the pic and the enlarge/label box will open..like the pencil did before..

Loving the different strains on show -got my pen out taking notes , some of these i aint even heard of.

Seems like i missed the "600 ChuffS show" some good grows on show .. damn i got a few pupps i could of added to the show..
If you really should try it if you haven't already.. 

Nice work on the site Guys .. And waitin for that cherry project too...


----------



## duchieman (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow! Don't know what to think of this. The Judge is actually one of the good guys at FOX, if there's even more than one. I'm thinking they just added fuel to the fire and that this could be a good thing. 

*FOX Cancels Judge Napolitano's Freedom Watch After Marijuana Legalization Segment*

Saturday, February 11 2012 Tags: 

Newswire 

URL: 
http://www.patientsforfulllegalization.org/news/2012/2/10/fox-cancels-ju...



"In the latest of an extra disturbing trend of fascist Governmental interference in freedom of speech, specifically in marijuana related speech, FOX has canceled Judge Napolitano's Freedom Watch Program just two days after he had Executive Director of the Drug Policy Alliance on his program to endorse and promote California's Regulate Marijuana Like Wine Initiative."


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the first time in 15 years that they have had it as cold. They had races tonight!



stoneyluv said:


> wow that looks pretty there!!!! I've been there twice, but never in the winter.
> 
> DST, does it always get that cold in the winter to freeze up the cannals like that?
> 
> no 600 carved into snow? hahahaha


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a couple pics of my super frosty dank a$$ Platinum Bubba Kush done uuner the 600 last grow. Super stoney super tasty aromas of a fine coffee house love it. Stay Lit!!

View attachment 2052731View attachment 2052732


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I finally did it. I just couldnt wait any longer for the new sight to be up and running. Sorry D. I will soon be the proud pappa of DOG, Deep Psychosis, and freebies: BB Casey Jones, KC brains Leda Una, KC36, KC42, Kandy Kush, Sholeline Fem. Now the waiting game begins.......I am so stoked!!!!


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;0IF4iWwRGcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IF4iWwRGcY[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful stuff 6'erz!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 11, 2012)

DOG X Extrema I think she has a bit of fattening up to do.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2012)

She's beautiful and she appears to have an equal mix of both parents as to structure. You didn't state, but I would estimate her to be about 5 weeks-so 3 to 4 more to go, and she will fatten. I hope you have clones, I think you've got a keeper.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2012)

Love that hand grenade-style kola, duchie 
She's looking real good!

Buds are forming on my girls, so they're looking better.
Will have a pic later tonight/tomorrow.

There will be a Guitar Center opening up in Salem on the 16th of this month, so that's pretty cool.
And I got a 15% Off coupon from them in the mail.
And the wife tells me I should use the coupon, and then gave me the nod to upgrade to Ableton Suite 8 next weekend!


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the love fellas stay medicated


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2012)

ok i never thought i would have this "problem" but i am wondering what's the best way to dry big buds? i chunked up the latest brasil girl. it would be nice if i could keep a 9 inch cola intact but i don't see how, especially in humid fla. this bud is orange btw. if i can't find the usb cord for the camera tomorrow when we spring clean i will just buy another, you guys gotta see the color of this weed


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning 600. Another frosty night I see! DOG Extrema sounds like it'll be a hit, and looks it too. Lots of kush nugs in the house! Have a chilled Sunday folks.

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. No, I didn't get a cut of her but I do have another on just popped it's head up. So I made a mistake. The closeup shot in the above post is actually my Heri X Extrema shown below. I have another one of these, a bit different pheno. She's looking so hot right now. Too bad they ended up so small but oh well, I've taken steps to rectify it so things should get back to normal soon and I'll be getting my spring summer lineup going.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

How cute Duchie!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 12, 2012)

I just took 8 clones off my girl tonight, and heaps more topping, take a look if you like! 1 more week, and flower time!

feel free to post a comment on my grow no.3 thread 

teaser pic.......View attachment 2053898


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 12, 2012)

Lookin good flowa
Hows things on the 600 forum Just harvested a dinafem WW. Its ok i suppose low yield but nice quality. Had a accident with my segmental timer and had my DP Skunk 11 go hermie and nothin looks happy.
Oh well out with the old and in with the new. Cataract kush next i suppose
PEACE


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Flow, your plant has got a load of black marks on it....what you been doing? lol. nice bush bru.

yo shrig, sorry to hear about the timer, glad you got something nice quality to chief on though.

Snowing again in the Dam


----------



## duchieman (Feb 12, 2012)

DST said:


> How cute Duchie!


 Oh ya. Real cute. Got five more of those "cute" little bitches. I tell ya. They better all get on their knees and blow my mind for what I've put up with from them. Kurva! 
It's ok, like I said. I'm a happy man for the most part. All I really need now is a nice 4', 4 bulb T5 and I'm good. 

Yeah, right! 

[video=youtube;rSWBuZws30g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSWBuZws30g[/video]

Good day all.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2012)

Extrema at day 36. This cut is from a seed planted 2 1/2 years ago and she is better than the original-mainly due to better growing techniques. She is my all time favorite and the most requested. Those that have had the pleasure to enjoy her hold her in awe for flavor, taste and high/stone.






cof


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomorrows My Birthday  My Romulan has my HIGH OFF MY ASS i was checking my email and stared at the screen for about 5 minutes before i decided to get on RIU LMAO umm soo yea i been taking pics but im a little high right now lets just say this post is 
TO BE CONTINUED.................


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Hotsause, how young are ya?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got almost an oz off the 3 main colas from the last cougar I chopped


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UfD-E9hKCWM]http://youtu.be/UfD-E9hKCWM[/video]

Happy Sunday to all!

_A quick grow update:_

*17 days since turning the lights to 12/12 for half of the plants. The other half are only at 12 days of 12/12.*

[video=youtube_share;Ihxe9H-YY3Y]http://youtu.be/Ihxe9H-YY3Y[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill Be Duce Duce


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn son. I forget you are so young, lol. By the time you are old like us you'll be growing some out of this world herb.

Happy Birthday bro. Don't forget to call your mom and thank her for pushing you out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy B-day, watcha doin for it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy (early) birthday, Hotsause!
I hope you get smoked out all day long!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hotsauce! Have a great day! I will smoke one for your day. 

"thank her for pushing you out". lol. Too funny jig. 

Doobie! I love everything about that vid. The music and graphics, and that garden. Oh man!  I've got some serious catching up to do but I'm comin. Oh yes. I am.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Alle Beste Wensen Jongen!


Hotsause said:


> Tomorrows My Birthday  My Romulan has my HIGH OFF MY ASS i was checking my email and stared at the screen for about 5 minutes before i decided to get on RIU LMAO umm soo yea i been taking pics but im a little high right now lets just say this post is
> TO BE CONTINUED.................


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2012)

I ended up working all weekend but was able to get my brother to go work with me and it didn't seem so bad. We haven't been able to hang out like we used to so it was cool to work with him. He likes to smoke but his old lady is kind of against it so he was like a kid in a candy store, LOL. As soon as he gets in the car he asks, "what did you bring and where is it?", with a big ass smile on his face. He smelled the Banana OG and the BBK and was pumped.
Pretty much just stayed high all weekend, finished off a job that some other guys couldn't finish by Friday and chilled with him. It was pretty cool 


nice pr0n show guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2012)

No supercross I guess. For some reason I thought you were going to SD. Looked like a good show on TV.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No supercross I guess. For some reason I thought you were going to SD. Looked like a good show on TV.


It was a cool race. Villapoto is on Fire and so is Reed. When will Stewart take himself out for good?


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 12, 2012)

TOMORROW peeps(Except for the over Sea peeps i guess it would be my birthday as of now ) and i never plan to stop growing so hopefully when i hit the still very young age that you guys are ill be growing that super man weed lol


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Feb 12, 2012)

Day 24 update dinafem critical+ automatic. The other seedlings you are seeing are my new grow I'll be adding another light for the critical and keeping the seedlings under the 600w mg...not ideal but special circumstances. New grow consists of
4x reserva privada purplewreck 
4x Dutch passion The Ultimate
1x dinafem cheese
1x dinafem blue widow
...more to come


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2012)

One of these leaves is not like the other,
One of these leaves is kind of the same.
One of these leaves is not like the other,
One of these leavers just doesn't belong.
Can you tell which one is not like the other,
By the time I finish my song?


[video=youtube_share;0WhuikFY1Pg]http://youtu.be/0WhuikFY1Pg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2012)

That is really weird doob. Nice catch. I wonder how many wild things happen in our gardens that we don't recognize... or just in the world for that matter. Cool beans.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2012)

No Supercross for me this weekend. My stepdad is out here visiting and he went with one of his sons and grandson. He said it was a cool race and cool show.

I'm with you Worm on the Stewart thing. Villipoto is great and so is Dungy but, I say give it up to the guys that are still out there every weekend that are 10+ years older than most of the top guys. Go Reed!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Jig, I told the wife about what you posted earlier to Hotsauce. She laughed and said she can't see you saying something like that. Too funny.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 12, 2012)

Some day 4 of flower pics of my Platinum Bubba Kush. Stroll tru my thread have some more updates with some pics of my babes I got going as well. Take care fellow growers of the 600 club glad to be a member. Stay Lit!!


View attachment 2055849View attachment 2055850View attachment 2055852


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2012)

So my wife was in San Francisco yesterday for a choral workshop (whe knew that existed). Anyways she was on the lunch break walking down the street to get some food. Walking toward her were 4 young men... maybe 25-27 y.o., something like that. They all had their own joints and were just blazing walking down the street. 

Wife: "Hey, you guys are smoking pot."
Boys: "Yeah. We're just living the dream."
Wife: "Nice!"
Boys: "You want some?"
Wife: "No thanks, I'm going to sing Bach."
Boys: "Nice"

San Fran seems pretty cool to me just for that. Kinda crazy though... wife had to buy a mug at the coffee shop because she didn't bring her own, and they didn't use disposable cups. Only in SF.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> No Supercross for me this weekend. My stepdad is out here visiting and he went with one of his sons and grandson. He said it was a cool race and cool show.
> 
> I'm with you Worm on the Stewart thing. Villipoto is great and so is Dungy but, I say give it up to the guys that are still out there every weekend that are 10+ years older than most of the top guys. Go Reed!!


Windham is getting up there also but still hangs in the top 10. I think Dungy is rising fast and may be a contender if Villapoto slips up.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 13, 2012)

What up peeps. I don't post here much, but will start to. Here is what I have going for the 6hundo's

Here is one room. 9 TGA Space Bomb, in canna coco, 3 gallon root maker pots. Then 6 Blue Dreams, in canna coco, 1 gallon root maker pots. Lastly, 4 Blue Dreams in canna coco, beer cups! I will be converting this room to ebb/gro once this is done.



5x5 Tent - 6 Blue Dream, Ebb/Gro system.


Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice stuff RefusedPanda!!!

My little Doggy has grown some big leaves:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2012)

Huge leaves, jig!
Damn!


* we must have pheno's about 180-degrees from each other: mine is like a bonsai Dog, your's is like a _*BONZAI!!!*_ Dog


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

May be Jigs was original stock Doobs?....just a thought?



Monday here, looks like the snow will be going. We actually had a bit or rain last night I think. Shame to see the snow go, it was kind of nice.



Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh man jig, I thought the Calizahr X Caseyband I had had some big leaves. Those are some huge ass solar panels. What a beautiful plant.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> May be Jigs was original stock Doobs?....just a thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. (_edit: *That, and jig has his stuff dialed in this time around. _ )
Nothing wrong with mine, so don't be thinking I'm complaining 
Just that mine is a perfectly proportioned miniature plant.
But it's about 24" tall now, too, and I've had to pick off about 12 or 15 ball sacks so far. 
But they only seemed to have shown up on the inter-nodes in the middle of the branches, not in the tips or lower nodes. 
And there are a total of 32 branches (not counting the 4 that will blend into the kola as time goes by), so 15 balls is nothing.
And none have grown back.
I wish the MTF you have would have turned out similarly.
Hopefully you'll get a few bowls out of it, or at least can process it for hash or erl.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

The MTF is fine. Plenty bowls will be smoked from her for sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm just hoping there will be some Dog in stock at *http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=3 *at the end of March. 
If not, then it will be Engineer's Dream and Deep Blue.
Then the others after that.


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow just got a message that my package is on it's way. I just ordered it on Sat. Wow that was fast. Now the wait is even harder. Christmas is coming in Feb to my house. On a down side, I lost some veggie plants to this weird Tx weather. I had just planted some watermelon and cantaloup with my squash and zucci. I though i had them protected from the weather I was wrong. I normally wouldnt have put them out so soon, but they were taking over my veg cab. The weather had been nice so i took a chance and put them in the ground. Built a little tent to help protect them and everything. They were all doing good till yesterday it seems. I went out when it was sleeting and snowing to find they had all wilted to the ground. Oh well I will pop some more seeds and i will get my veggies.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Dam JL, I also lost all my veggies, was pretty bummed. But hey, plant some more and off we go again!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 13, 2012)

DST, is the MTF you have Matanuska Thunder Fu*k? I miss that strain sooooooo much.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

yeh man, you must have missed my reply before. It is Matanuska Thunder Furk indeed.


5000joints said:


> DST, is the MTF you have Matanuska Thunder Fu*k? I miss that strain sooooooo much.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> yeh man, you must have missed my reply before. It is Matanuska Thunder Furk indeed.


Indeed I did miss it. A guy used to grow this extremely rare strain in my area. I used to get half LB's of it at a time. STUPID CRYSTALS!!! EVERYWHERE!!!! I love that strain with all my heart and havent seen it around for 10 years. Its so rare that hardly anyone has it anymore. I was lucky enough to get my hands on Pure Jamacain Lambs Bread from a seed co in Colorado. If only I had MTF too. I would keep them forever because both strains are endangered of being lost forever. Please do your best to get out as many cuttings of it as possible so it doesnt go extinct. The taste on the MTF was clean and piney. The potency was extremly strong. One of the strongest weeds Ive smoked. This was the perfect high for me medically and Ive been searching for it for the last 10 years once it was gone from this area. *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN!!!!!
*


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Ill Be Duce Duce


Holy jumpin' jesus hotsause, you are a youngblood. You sir have some serious growing skills, I hope you have a long string of birthdays in the future to inspire other young growers...and old ones like me. Happy birthday lad.

Bill, nice haul from the cougar. Chopped my shackzilla the other day and our ungodly low humidity had it dried in three days, I'm not wild about that at all. I hope sitting in jars for a couple of weeks will do the trick. Two and a half ounces dry. I'm actually not as bad off in my attempt at a sort of perpetual after all. Chopped the og18 last week, the shackzilla the other day and this upcoming weekend the two og18 clones will be coming down and in two more weeks the hericules and critical kali mist will also be coming down. I put an ak47/white widow and a green poison into 12/12 two weeks ago and starting counting as of yesterday day one of flowering. I have two clones of each going for about two weeks now and my two c4/caseybands and two romulans that are seventeen days old. Those I will let go for about five weeks before taking clones and putting the mothers into flower to see what is what since they are regular beans from the entity that can't be named but flies through the skies delivering happiness. I think I smell cheese in my mailbox.

Doobie, loved it. I'll have to watch it again but with earbuds in and a real good stone next time.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

I was lucky enough to be donated some seeds from our good Club 600 Fairy. This first one is def too hermie leaning to keep running, but I still got a few magic beans so will be angling to get a more unconfused pheno in the future. I can't wait to smoke it either my bru!


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember a high times from years ago touting MTF, never had the pleasure of trying any.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Our Doobiebrother is a lover of the MTF


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 13, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Huge leaves, jig!
> Damn!
> 
> 
> * we must have pheno's about 180-degrees from each other: mine is like a bonsai Dog, your's is like a _*BONZAI!!!*_ Dog


Doob, thanks for the great laugh with that comment.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

here is the lady in question: MTF











Very large trichomes, I am sure it would be a stonker for hash.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 13, 2012)

Will be posting up week 3 flower photos tomorrow  and the week 2 for comparison


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 13, 2012)

Good morning 6ers. Sorry I've been MIA, but somehow all 3 of our computers went down. Anyway I come bearing gifts. Here are some porn shots of day 43 into flowering.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Those bearing gifts will be gladly welcomed. Good to see it was only a PC glitch Calidadd, at least the grow hasn't suffered with your absence, lol. Nice stuff.


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 13, 2012)

no glitch, Pup chewed through the cord of one, one laptop just died!, & the one im on is a dinosaur...only works when it feels like it!!! lol


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

pup chewed cord, lol......poor dogs have been getting blamed for homework not being done for decades, lol.


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 13, 2012)

True story lol. She also ate through my Otter box iphone case lol. I bought a stainless steel case (inoxcase.com) & she already put it through the test...& it worked lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2012)

low voltage dc seems to have an attraction to puppies in their chew stage. Like you, I lost a computer power supply, a nintendo power supply and I had to patch the cord on the charger for my powerchair. It's worse than childproofing.


cof


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 13, 2012)

It is. Every time we go out, I have to clear all tables. I can't tell you how many times we have found my motorcycle gloves outside. She also loves stealing my wife's yarn...& she doesn't by cheap stuff either. lol


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

And there was me wanting an Alsatian for my apartment, lol....

My wifes old dog in SA only gets to walk to the edge of the kitchen floor, no further. I think it's quite amazing how you can train them that way.


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah, same with my dogs. They're not allowed into the kitchen. They get to the threshold & sit!


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Well Couzco is allowed in the kitchen, just no further than that, no where else in the house. It's mainly outside anyway as it tends to be warm most days in the Eastern Cape.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> And there was me wanting an Alsatian for my apartment, lol....
> 
> My wifes old dog in SA only gets to walk to the edge of the kitchen floor, no further. I think it's quite amazing how you can train them that way.


they're very intelligent and will gladly obey....you just have to get thru the 'jaws' stage....first 6 months generally.


cof


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 13, 2012)

Does any one know if Soma Seeds or Sensi Seeds has anything top notch?


----------



## geekmike (Feb 13, 2012)

Sensi has some good seeds. I have tried their 'Sensi Star" it kicks ass and PPP was good too. 

Expensive seeds though, but from what I have seen and smoked probably worth it.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 13, 2012)

don't forget Jack Herer too... I think that's theirs.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Well Couzco is allowed in the kitchen, just no further than that, no where else in the house. It's mainly outside anyway as it tends to be warm most days in the Eastern Cape.



[video=youtube;SYWIyU_y0tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYWIyU_y0tw[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Does any one know if Soma Seeds or Sensi Seeds has anything top notch?


Soma's lavender is pretty bomb IMO


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

hehe, funny, not sure that's how they spell it. Will ask when I see the good lady soon.


billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;SYWIyU_y0tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYWIyU_y0tw[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to work in cable and I can't tell you how many service calls I've done for pet's chewing through the coax. Also, the aerial lines you see out in the street, mostly the ones from the pole to the customer, would get chewed on by squirrels and need to be replaced. The plastic casing is sweet to them I think. 

My Mastiffs would never chew anything we didn't give them and I could leave a kitchen garbage wide open with food on top, for hours unattended and they wouldn't get into it. Can't say for sure why. I'd like to say good upbringing but the breed is great too so I have to give them credit. 

Good morning guys. I'm on fairy alert this week and stoked. I've been planting some odds and sods lately, testing things out, and all's looking really good so far. The seedlings in the kelp soaked peat pellets and myco, are much healthier looking and much more rigid. The stocks are stronger and I see no risk of them just flopping over like my last ones. I also have 4 males that I've put back into veg and they are all nice and healthy looking, and they are, Satori/Romulan, Romulan (HC via JDB?), C4/Casey and and Extrema I got from a hermied seed (Thoughts on that guys??). So, with them in mind, I dropped some Herijuana and Romulan (from two different mothers) R1 and R3. I have a Satori/Rom that I've worked hard to keep going, as a seedling, and lately it's turned around and is starting new growth, so when it's big enough I will clone it and give it new beginnings. Hopefully it ends up a girl and worth it. I'm still waiting a bit to start some Sativas, which speaking of, Heads Up, my 2 Colombian Gold I planted were part of the casualties. 

So I've rabbled on enough. Good day everyone. Snowy and Sunny here. Hey! who turned on the winter?


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

not sure who turned on winter there but they flipped it back here...it's gone strangely warm all of a sudden.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had a warm February as well.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Good morning guys. I'm on fairy alert this week and stoked.


The Fairy is stoked too.....


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

just thought i would drop by say hi growers how yall doing today ???


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the 600 Amcheesier, good to have a fellow cheese lover, there are a few about, lol. And glad you accepted the invitation.

Everyone please give Amcheesier some Rep to get him started!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2012)

Worm. That guy has a serious crack problem and not the type of fairy I'm waiting on. 

It has been a remarkable winter here too. We just got pounded with snow over the weekend but heading back to the plus side (That's above 0C for our Merican friends) and rain this week. I think the farmers might be liking this moisture. I learned something a while back working with farmers. I used to think that a good snow on a field would be good for it because in the spring it would melt and soak into the field. Well, that's not the case, and simple logic shows it. When snow melts, it does so from the top down, so a lot of the moisture runs off into ditches and streams and such, which is also good but it doesn't leave near the moisture in the ground that a good rainfall will.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks dst i wish there were more guys like you around nice to be welcomed to the thread.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome Amcheesier. Can we call you Cheesy then?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

big thanks to all of you


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

well there's loads of good guys (and gals) in the 600 bru.

600 Rep FTW! lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

you can call me cheesy by all means the name comes from the cross of cheese and amnesia. and its quite a bit more cheesier will throw some pics up soon so you can have a look see what you think..


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

i look foward to befriending a load of ya and cant wait to see some good old bud porn that i know the 600er's can produce


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Worm. That guy has a serious crack problem and not the type of fairy I'm waiting on.


I was too afraid to click.
Or look directly at it.
Like the sun.
But it's a moon.

Speaking of which...

I'll take "Things Not To Look At Directly" for $500, Alex.

"Daughter of Ceto and Phorcys, this subterranean serpent woman was able to rock Amadeus' world like no other woman."

Talk about a total stoner chick!
Smoked up all my weed and then turned my ass to marble!
Ain't that a bitch?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2012)

Worm that is def the wrong fairy....lol..
Been way busy lately, I havent forgot about my home here on the 600, just havent been by the pc much.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 13, 2012)

hey all,

damn, thanks for the warm welcome. as a few of you have noticed, i am using an old 3x3 tent, just the frame, to hang my light and inline fan. waste not, right!

here is a pic of the first round of TGA Space Bomb, shit is frosty and fruity smelling.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Feb 13, 2012)

Refusedpanda-what is the medal in your avatar?


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

You definitely cannot argue with the amount of frost the TGA strains produce.Awesome stuff panda.


Refusedpanda said:


> hey all,
> 
> damn, thanks for the warm welcome. as a few of you have noticed, i am using an old 3x3 tent, just the frame, to hang my light and inline fan. waste not, right!
> 
> ...


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

the frost even gets onto the fan leaves not very often you see that..


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> the frost even gets onto the fan leaves not very often you see that..


Usually everything i grows has frost on the fans, i dont think it is as uncommon as you think.


----------



## ghantron (Feb 13, 2012)

^truth .....


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2012)

i do love me some space bomb,mmmm.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

thats for sho Billus


billcollector99 said:


> Usually everything i grows has frost on the fans, i dont think it is as uncommon as you think.


not everything crusts up so the leaves curl in on themselves though, now that is always nice to see!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

i know it isnt that uncommon but some of them fan leaves look super frosty. and im sure you grow some good genetics to also see this..


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2012)

lil room update.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

looking good.....


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2012)

And here comes Genuity with an excellent example of frosty leaves. I love when they pack up on the serrations like that. Yumm!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

Evening 6ers me again with some blue cheese & livers / blues

View attachment 2057556View attachment 2057557View attachment 2057558View attachment 2057559


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

@ AMCHEESIER got about 3-7 days on BC & 10-14 dys on the Livers


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

What is this one?



genuity said:


> lil room update.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

thought they looked good and ripe im going to harvest around the same time cheese and amcheesier about 7 days before i cut and the amnesia prob 14 days...


how many of you 600ers play playstation 3, battlefield 3, mw3, ruse ??? hit me with a pm with your gamertags ill add you and have some fun..


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What is this one?


that plant be,Crystal Grapes [Grape Stomper x Crystal Locomotive Chemdawg Sour Diesel]

*X
* Purple Elephant x Underdog OG Kush
i got another one,with even thiner leaves.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm one.of the xbox loyal,not yet saved ma pennies.for ps3


----------



## LoadedGreen (Feb 13, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> thought they looked good and ripe im going to harvest around the same time cheese and amcheesier about 7 days before i cut and the amnesia prob 14 days...
> 
> 
> how many of you 600ers play playstation 3, battlefield 3, mw3, ruse ??? hit me with a pm with your gamertags ill add you and have some fun..


Sorry Xbox gamer here


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2012)

Jig's DOG is a clone from, as far as I know, original seed stock 

@ Worm - I knew I was forgetting someone and it was Wyndham. I remember when he first starting Supercross and was at Anaheim for the opener his first season on the big bikes. That seems like forever agon now, another lifetime, LOL


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 13, 2012)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Refusedpanda-what is the medal in your avatar?


The medal was from a 50 mile trail run/race I did!!! Ultra Marathon baby! 

added: It took me 11 hours and 40 minutes, it was a very long day to say the least.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

Gen... that's wild man that the leaves are so skinny. I was thinking today, do sativa's take longer because they have less leaf area to catch the sun? Probably not, but it was a good idea.



AMCHEESIER said:


> how many of you 600ers play playstation 3, battlefield 3, mw3, ruse ??? hit me with a pm with your gamertags ill add you and have some fun..


You don't have enough posts to PM yet. Give me a visitor message when you are online, and I'll hit you with my ps3 name. I'm on psn a lot. mw3. I play battlefield on the pc.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Gen... that's wild man that the leaves are so skinny. I was thinking today, do sativa's take longer because they have less leaf area to catch the sun? Probably not, but it was a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have enough posts to PM yet. Give me a visitor message when you are online, and I'll hit you with my ps3 name. I'm on psn a lot. mw3. I play battlefield on the pc.


I still play Quake II. *hides from the laughter*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Gen... that's wild man that the leaves are so skinny. I was thinking today, do sativa's take longer because they have less leaf area to catch the sun? Probably not, but it was a good idea.


Great minds think alike!
I was pondering that earlier today, myself!

(_**edit: that "Strain Hunters" series explains it pretty good. I need to watch it again*_)


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2012)

My goal is to be king of my own Sativa kingdom. The finest in the land. But like Sativa's, greatness takes time and patience, and with the Sumerian and Magyar blood passed down to me from my ancestors, I shall prevail.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2012)

duchieman said:


> My goal is to be king of my own Sativa kingdom. The finest in the land. But like Sativa's, greatness takes time and patience, and with the Sumerian and Magyar blood passed down to me from my ancestors, I shall prevail.


The Sumerian's were definitely smokin something.


----------



## midijunkie (Feb 13, 2012)

im going to have to trim tomorrow. i did just get my new 600w digi tho!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

midijunkie said:


> i did just get my new 600w digi tho!


Well then... welcome to the club.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 13, 2012)

So its about time i got on here. My Birthday was good got to see my dad after a long 2 months. But i must say I FUCKING HATE BEING BROKE ON MY BIRTHDAY lol. Taxes were supposed to come today but didnt and my pay day isnt till Thursday so im kinda SOL till Friday *Sigh* Guess theres always the weekend to get fucked up and at least i have the whole week off


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

LA 2012 High Times cup winners
BEST SATIVA
1Sonoma Coma by Happy Lil Trees
2Organic Blue Dream Haze by American Organic
3Dutch Treat #5 by Buds and Roses Collective

BEST INDICA
1Docs Cut by The Therapeutic Healing Center
2Kosher Kush by Buds and Roses Collective
3Kosher Kush by Magnolia Wellness

BEST HYBRID
1Master Yoda by Kush Connection
2Starberry Cough by Buds and Roses Collective 
3Platinum OG by Vivid Research Cooperative Inc.

BEST CONCENTRATE
1FN Ridiculous OG Budder by Crown Extracts
2310 OG Budder by Venice Medical Center
3Confidential Mix (solventless) by Buds and Roses Collective

BEST EDIBLE
1Bhang Medicinal Cannabis Chocolatethe 180 mg. Ice barby Bhang Collective/Zen OC
2Cheeba Chews Decadose by DPC Inc.
3Aussie Roc by Bud and Roses Collective

CBD AWARD FOR TOP MEDICAL STRAIN
Catango by Unity Non-Profit Collective

BEST BOOTH
1Incredibowl
2HitmanGlass Works
3(Tie) Made
3(Tie) Steep Hill Lab

BEST PRODUCT
1Mamas Wholesome Grinder
2Incredibowl
3Grass Roots

BEST GLASS
1Hitman Glass - Tristian Hodges
2Incredibowl
3Dopeass Glass


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 14, 2012)

day 32 veg....day 3 for the babies

View attachment 2058268View attachment 2058269View attachment 2058270View attachment 2058271View attachment 2058274


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

Shame to see the solventless extract only in 3rd place......people are obseesed with budder!! Why does the best thing (or so called) have to have something chemical in it. Sorry but I refuse to smoke budder. I knew a few lads who died sniffing solvents (lighter fluid, among other things - 1 guy drowned in his bath after sniffing lighter fluid!)
Just my opinion though peeps


Peace, DST


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

happy belated birthday Hot 
found the camera cable when we were cleaning. here's the 3rd brasil girl to come down and the cola from the 2nd plant is there on the scale and on my pc. my camera takes crappie pics, i apologize 
here's the orange brasil with some cheese and my pipe. can you see how orange that weed is? 
was finally able to roll a doob with that weed. mixed the cheese and the brasil and the mrs and i are butt fucking stoned 
i have about 6 other brasils, 2 cheese and the brasil mother in the flower closet with the SIX HUNDRED. the brasil mother doesn't look so good, she's getting lots of yellowed leaves, they get spots and die. all the others are ok. can't figure her out tho. there's about 12 brasil and 5 cheese in various stages of veg. i am re-vegging the ex cheese i just harvested and I AM AMAZED by this process 
the nephew started these master kush and fellas let me tell you these are some healthy baby girls. never seen anything like it. 
happy monday


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.




*no solvents here brother


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 14, 2012)

morning 600ers. hows everyone??? im not feeling great this morning really bad stomach head is throbbing and i think someone did an op on me in the night... i seem to be pissing out my poo hole.  that coupled with a seriously shit nights sleep because up all night with killer heartburn.. going to take couple extra of my anti physcotics should knock me out for a while..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

midijunkie said:


> im going to have to trim tomorrow. i did just get my new 600w digi tho!


Make sure and take some pics for us poor souls who are languishing in the doldrums of being between harvests!
We love the bud pR0n!


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

I love your cat Sunnyboy, what a cheeky sleepy thing. hehehe!!!!!!!!



mysunnyboy said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.
> *no solvents here brother





AMCHEESIER said:


> morning 600ers. hows everyone??? im not feeling great this morning really bad stomach head is throbbing and i think someone did an op on me in the night... i seem to be pissing out my poo hole.  that coupled with a seriously shit nights sleep because up all night with killer heartburn.. going to take couple extra of my anti physcotics should knock me out for a while..


Get some rest lad, sounds like you need it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Shame to see the solventless extract only in 3rd place......people are obseesed with budder!! Why does the best thing (or so called) have to have something chemical in it. Sorry but I refuse to smoke budder. I knew a few lads who died sniffing solvents (lighter fluid, among other things - 1 guy drowned in his bath after sniffing lighter fluid!)
> Just my opinion though peeps
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


I agree you would think the purest most natural would win out. I have some of both and I prefer my pressed kief over bho any day. I had two friends die in high school one huffing gasoline and the other one huffing Paint. Very sad.....


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 14, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2058272


awesome pic


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 14, 2012)

i am resting mate just having a flick through the site. just rolled a phat one that will help sort me out im sure. took some tabs hopefully back off to sleep later and wake up feeling a lil better..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

DST said:


> I love your cat Sunnyboy, what a cheeky sleepy thing. hehehe!!!!!!!!


thanks D, he is awfully cute, worthless but cute...that's our moose


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

Refusedpanda said:


> awesome pic


thanks panda, he's 7 months old and will fall asleep anywhere and he loves dirt and boxes LOL 
here's one from a couple of months ago


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 14, 2012)

man i miss my cat now, i used to have a Bengal he was awesome. i let my ex have him, now i wish i didn't give that bitch my cat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

this is Lucky, she's our addict


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> this is Lucky, she's our addict
> View attachment 2058349View attachment 2058350View attachment 2058351View attachment 2058352View attachment 2058353


LOL loves the herb huh?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

worm i leave a "carcass" for her hoping she will stay out of the live area, no such luck. she turns her nose up at leaves on the floor or a weed plant carcass, only the freshest of flowering mj leaves and organic catnip for this feline NA member. funny thing this cat wouldn't eat the live catnip plant i got her. they are wonderful animals.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 14, 2012)

my cat loves being around the flower room too. thats where his name comes from... called him amnesia because he loves the amnesia in flower lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> worm i leave a "carcass" for her hoping she will stay out of the live area, no such luck. she turns her nose up at leaves on the floor or a weed plant carcass, only the freshest of flowering mj leaves and organic catnip for this feline NA member. funny thing this cat wouldn't eat the live catnip plant i got her. they are wonderful animals.


My Jack Russell hates smoke and wont touch dried weed but loves to eat fresh leaves when attached to a plant. He ate half a green cookie one time and had a Bad Trip poor little guy.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

OK so heres my update,

I did the worst thing you could possibly do. I tried do give my plant some lst by bending it slightly,,NEK MINIT snap! 
I snapped the top cola straight off  Anyway im over it now and im still happy with its progress so heres some pics
EDIT- If you havent seen it, type NEK MINIT in youtube.

this was week 2-







this is today-







and this is why im a F*CK head-


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

Ach man, don't worry about it, you are early enough for it not to effect too much. See those two top buds, they will now be two topecolas, apical dominance will take over and all auxins will be delivered to these buds first making them swell up like your top cola (but you will have 2, so look at it as a good mistake to happen!)


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 14, 2012)

you should lst early in veg when the plants young and supple. we live and learn tho pal


----------



## Gorbzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> you should lst early in veg when the plants young and supple. we live and learn tho pal


Hey mate, yeah I probably should of, I just thought cos it was so small in veg I wouldn't need to but now it's taking off 
Must be my new 600w haha


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

You can still LST whenever you like, you just have to treat the plant with a bit more care due to the structure of it later on in life. If you feel the need to do this again, or in future grows if you need to level off a canopy, the best thing to do is rub the place you want to bend first between forefinger and thumb, as it get's a bit more pliable then you can do it two ways, with your hand gently bend the branch over, or tie a bit of string, attach that to a stake and push the steak into the medium as much as you want to bend the plant down (like creating an arch).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

treat em mean eh gorbzzzz it's valentines after all! 

It'll be fine


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 14, 2012)

Genuity and scotia, very nice. That sure is a sativa dominant looking plant there genuity.

Duchie, sad to hear the gold isn't a go, such a lovely smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

anyone ever mix LED with HPS? been following a journal where it's being done and was thinking on what DSTY said about light waves not overlapping and wondered if different spectrum made any difference. just out of interest. i might get a disco light for my grow lol


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 14, 2012)

Your item, posted on 13/02/12 with reference *********** has been passed to 
the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. He hEh Eh EH heheheheh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever mix LED with HPS? been following a journal where it's being done and was thinking on what DSTY said about light waves not overlapping and wondered if different spectrum made any difference. just out of interest. i might get a disco light for my grow lol



Here is a brief description of what's going on with light:
----------
[h=4]Interference[/h]Two or more waves traveling in the same medium travel independently and can pass through each other. In regions where they overlap we only observe a single disturbance. We observe *interference*. When two or more waves interfere, *the resulting displacement is equal to the vector sum of the individual displacements*. If two waves with equal amplitudes overlap *in phase*, i.e. if crest meets crest and trough meets trough, then we observe a resultant wave with twice the amplitude. We have *constructive interference*. If the two overlapping waves, however, are completely *out of phase*, i.e. if crest meets trough, then the two waves cancel each other out completely. We have *destructive interference*.

----------

*from: *http://electron9.phys.utk.edu/phys136d/modules/m9/diff.htm*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks doob!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever mix LED with HPS? been following a journal where it's being done and was thinking on what DSTY said about light waves not overlapping and wondered if different spectrum made any difference. just out of interest. i might get a disco light for my grow lol


The grow Im doing now I used a 600w MH and a 600w HPS together in veg and the plants doubled in vigor and growth. Im sold for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

adding MH is a winner for sure. harder, faster, louder, stronger!


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever mix LED with HPS? been following a journal where it's being done and was thinking on what DSTY said about light waves not overlapping and wondered if different spectrum made any difference. just out of interest. i might get a disco light for my grow lol


I use LED from sprout till about the 3rd week of life then they go under the 600.


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW, good morning 6ers.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> adding MH is a winner for sure. better faster louder stronger!


Actually , its the other way around. I used to just veg with my 600w MH. When I added the HPS spectrum, the plants just sucked it up and I couldnt believe the way they took off all thick and full. They actually tripled in vigor and fullness of growth. Thats 300% increase. Im expecting a bumper harvest from this batch of ladies. There are multiple strains with different finishing times so Ill be perpetually harvesting them over a 3 week period so that takes a little load off the trimming time. Once they were ready to flower, I changed out the 1 MH bulb for an HPS bulb so my ladies have been under 2 600w HPS lamps with 6" duct work taking out all the heat since they were flipped.

I got to say that I LOVE the way they came out vegging them under a 600w MH and an 600w HPS. I couldnt have asked for any better plants. It brought them too there full potential.

OH. Good Morning to you too Calidadd.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

twin 6's from the hip! i just assumed it was the other way round. extra blue spec in the MH is good for vigour. hps all the way for me though. thinking about adding a small UVB bulb see if i can up the psycho active ante


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 14, 2012)

5000joints said:


> Actually , its the other way around. I used to just veg with my 600w MH. When I added the HPS spectrum, the plants just sucked it up and I couldnt believe the way they took off all thick and full. They actually tripled in vigor and fullness of growth. Thats 300% increase. Im expecting a bumper harvest from this batch of ladies. There are multiple strains with different finishing times so Ill be perpetually harvesting them over a 3 week period so that takes a little load off the trimming time. Once they were ready to flower, I changed out the 1 MH bulb for an HPS bulb so my ladies have been under 2 600w HPS lamps with 6" duct work taking out all the heat since they were flipped.
> 
> I got to say that I LOVE the way they came out vegging them under a 600w MH and an 600w HPS. I couldnt have asked for any better plants. It brought them too there full potential.
> 
> OH. Good Morning to you too Calidadd.


I agree. Like I said earlier, I have them under LED as seedlings. Once they go into vedge I use MH for about 2 months (for my strains) then I switch to HPS too flower. My biggest plant looks like a full Christmas tree!!! lol 
Grow on!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2012)

DST

That cannabis cup was in Cali, where 190 proof everclear is not allowed. They're missing one of life's pleasures.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

Indeed they are cof, indeed they are!!!

So it turns out my friend who is over from the states (well he is going back today) is friends with the guy who done the 3rd place (non solvent entry). He said he was making some hash with him the other week and said it is really really good, and he couldn't wait to get back home to try it again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

waking and baking on my day off  hello club and good morning, afternoon to you mr D


----------



## geekmike (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm burning some Black Widow and watching yesterdays Daily Show with a big cup of coffee.

Then it's off to scoop some goat shit out of my barn. FUN!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=vimeo;36224248]http://vimeo.com/36224248[/video]

I love the post-stabbing epitaph.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I'm burning some Black Widow and watching yesterdays Daily Show with a big cup of coffee.
> 
> Then it's off to scoop some goat shit out of my barn. FUN!


Just got done enjoying a bowl of ice cream while blazing bowls and watching The Daily Show followed by The Colbert report (last night's show, online).


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2012)

haha,that show is crazy as hell,but tosh.0<<[not for all],is my cup of tea.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 14, 2012)

I watch tosh.0 on occasions.... I am behind a mountain so I don't get satellite and cable doesn't com out this way. 

So I am stuck with shitty DSL and no TV so I have been watching and downloading exclusively online for almost 3 years. My Boxee Box has helped.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

Watched a bunch of Tosh.0 clips just before TDS & TCR.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2012)

i knew i was not the only crazy one,to watch them shows,good to know.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

I can hardly believe he gets away with so much stuff!
And the "guests" eat it up!
Crazy!
But funny as all get out!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning fellow 6ers  I also like the colbert report along with tosh.o  shit is really funny,, especially with a little dank in your system hehe. Yeah tosh gets away with saying some fkd up stuff, but the people in the vids (most of the time) are lucky to get away with their lives!!! seriously, how fking dumb can people really be? obviously EXTREMELY dumb.Ahhh good ol' mixed spectrum  I also stand by it... I'll post a lil pic.Has anyone tried to veg and flower solely with MH? I did just before I shut down and must say, the terpins and trich production was noticeably increased, but the yield was also lower. I would definitely do it again.







These below were flowered under mh only  First pic is BnS and the other two are 2 dif phenos I had of space bomb.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I'm burning some Black Widow and watching yesterdays Daily Show with a big cup of coffee.
> 
> Then it's off to scoop some goat shit out of my barn. FUN!


Yay, Jon Stewarts back! What's this, the second week he's taken off in the last couple of months? I tried watching it last night at about 2 but it was too soon. I also have no TV but I do have an OK 5Meg service but that's the best I can get in my sleepy little town. The only thing I miss since dumping my TV is Bill Maher. Damn HBO! I've tried Tosh O but he tires me out trying to keep up with him, kinda like my daughter. 

Good morning everyone. Sampling some Heri/EX this morn and doing just fine.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

I've had this song stuck in my head all last night and still this morning and I don't know where it came from. Haven't heard it in some time, I don't think. Happy Valentines Day??

[video=youtube;11Y987Uf1wY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Y987Uf1wY[/video]

[video=youtube;SKxZBvE8bjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKxZBvE8bjM&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;6QVtPstvHKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QVtPstvHKE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 14, 2012)

Good morning 6rs. I'm also sold on dual spectrum/blended spectrum. Nodes are closer during flower stretch, and trichomes seem to love it. I'm constructing a flower room now, which will have a journal. I'll post the "Gear Porn" after I pick up the ballasts. (They were out of stock) I'll be using 2 600MH over head on 4 plants. The other 4 will receive primarily red spectrum's. It will illustrate or debunk the mixed spectrum theory. I am predicting shorter, heavier colas from the mixed spectrum plants, but we'll all see.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2012)

I love me some gear pr0n!


Thanks for the tune duchie, seems appropriate enough 


I miss growing erb, but not having to constantly look over my back feels great. I'll be back with ya at a better time my love 

[video=youtube;ynyOJ79PH_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynyOJ79PH_Q[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you whodat. That Stephen Marley was cool. My wife really enjoyed it too. I have one more. 1927 this was done. Some of you will probably already be familiar with the song. This is the original. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pwatxTFUdo[video=youtube;_pwatxTFUdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pwatxTFUdo[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy valentines day peeps 

[video=youtube;8IJzYAda1wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IJzYAda1wA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 14, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Thank you whodat. That Stephen Marley was cool. My wife really enjoyed it too. I have one more. 1927 this was done. Some of you will probably already be familiar with the song. This is the original.
> 
> [video=youtube;_pwatxTFUdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pwatxTFUdo[/video]


I thought this piece was from 1938...


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

Evening 6double. looks like I got too many DOG's for the pound, think I am going to have to extend it somehow.......plans are afoot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;XxlL0I5AWLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxlL0I5AWLI[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 14, 2012)

[youtube]wG6lAtpcI_Q&feature=related[/youtube]

Fricka,fricka...OLD SCHOOOOL!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

I stand corrected. Thanks afrawfraw. I was checking out a few of those oldies. I'm pretty sure the Cocaine Blues is 29 but now I'm second guessing myself so I'm gonna double check.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 14, 2012)

thats some fucked up shit. i have had first hand police brutality here in the uk got jumped on by 4 of the fuckers, had to see a doctor after they got me to custody my legs were black and blue wrists cut to fuck from the cuffs cut above my eye. teach me for hitting a copper lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2012)

When I got arrested I told the guy the cuffs were kinda tight, so he undid them and loosened them up a little. He also thanked me at the end of our little interview.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 14, 2012)

there are some goodens out there no doubt about it. if your generally ok with them there ok with you. but i have come across my fair share of the cunts too ..


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 14, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks afrawfraw. I was checking out a few of those oldies. I'm pretty sure the Cocaine Blues is 29 but now I'm second guessing myself so I'm gonna double check.


I question my sanity every day, because it's highly questionable. I thought I was wrong...LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

that is one disturbing vid BC. Holy shit!!

From an earlier conversation, I too am a fan of Tosh.o and the Colbert report


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 14, 2012)

I was cuffed, told I had no rights because I was on private property, and told I had weed on me. I refused a search, so they "Arrested" me. Then they gave my WIFE a "Tri-met exclusion" because I lawyer-ed up! I was released, suspiciously seeing as I was "Under Arrest". She couldn't ride the bus for 2 months. Too bad today's cops are watching videos from the Ronald Reagan administration.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy crab bill. That was powerful! I'm sharing that everywhere.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 14, 2012)

WHAT'S THIS RIGHT HERE? OH, SORRY! BWAHAHAHAHA!

[youtube]G5WNfomqR6I[/youtube]


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;XxlL0I5AWLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxlL0I5AWLI[/video]



Some real big men there fair play kicking 7 shades of shit out of a guy unconscious and face down and punching a guy when his hands are handcuffed behind his back real tough guys fair play


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been arrested before, been roughed up a bit by cops, falsely accused of shit too but never anything like the shit in that video. Worst thing I had was a cop choked me with his baton while I was on the ground, handcuffed. He had his knee on my back and slipped the baton between my throat and the ground. Then he pulled up on it until I couldn't breathe and I passed out. Woke up in the back of a cop car, not knowing what was going on. He just pulled over on the side of the freeway, pulled me out of the back seat by my feet, removed the cuffs and drove off. Left me on the side of the 5 freeway at around 2AM, dazed and confused. Fucking dick....

I can laugh about it now with friends since it'sbeen over 10 years but it was pretty fucked up.

EDIT: This was after being kicked out of a bar when some buddies got into a fight. I was just guilty by association I guess. Only me and one other guy I was with didn't actually get taken to jail and processed that night. He was told to sit down and shut up and did as told while I was on the ground and he later told me it looked like I died, LOL. He was scared shitless. Before cell phones but there were plenty of people around so I don't know why he did that. I wasn't resisting at all and never said anything to the cop. Not even when he pulled me out of the car on the side if the freeway. I was scared out of my mind but couldn't say anything because I was a little drunk and still recovering from being unconscious. Thought for a second he might shoot me or something and that is what scared me.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

That is well fukked up Dez, jeezo, gansta police.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 14, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I've been arrested before, been roughed up a bit by cops, falsely accused of shit too but never anything like the shit in that video. Worst thing I had was a cop choked me with his baton while I was on the ground, handcuffed. He had his knee on my back and slipped the baton between my throat and the ground. Then he pulled up on it until I couldn't breathe and I passed out. Woke up in the back of a cop car, not knowing what was going on. He just pulled over on the side of the freeway, pulled me out of the back seat by my feet, removed the cuffs and drove off. Left me on the side of the 5 freeway at around 2AM, dazed and confused. Fucking dick....
> 
> I can laugh about it now with friends since it'sbeen over 10 years but it was pretty fucked up.
> 
> EDIT: This was after being kicked out of a bar when some buddies got into a fight. I was just guilty by association I guess. Only me and one other guy I was with didn't actually get taken to jail and processed that night. He was told to sit down and shut up and did as told while I was on the ground and he later told me it looked like I died, LOL. He was scared shitless. Before cell phones but there were plenty of people around so I don't know why he did that. I wasn't resisting at all and never said anything to the cop. Not even when he pulled me out of the car on the side if the freeway. I was scared out of my mind but couldn't say anything because I was a little drunk and still recovering from being unconscious. Thought for a second he might shoot me or something and that is what scared me.


DAMN! That's jacked. It would make a good scene for a movie, however.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

Long time ago. I hardly ever even think about it anymore but every once in a while something will spark the memory of that night. I have never looked at police the same and never will.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> DAMN! That's jacked. It would make a good scene for a movie, however.


Hadn't thought about that. Where's a good screenwriter when you need one? 

I'll take that over getting the shit kicked out of me any day, you know? At least I was able to walk back and sleep in my car after figuring out where I was. Most of the people in those video clips were much worse off and much less lucky. I feel bad for them, no matter what they did.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm home with a sick wife today and am still exhausted fom working so think I'll see if I can get a nap in. I wonder which strain I have has the most Indica in it.....hmmmmmm....

Peace 6ers


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> DAMN! That's jacked. It would make a good scene for a movie, however.


Oh yeah, if you picture it all happening but with a little twist, it would make a funny scene in something like a sequel to Super Troopers  

Ok, off to the couch meow, hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

Week 5 of 12/12


in order of appearance
Gurple #2
Dream Queen #2
C99#2
Dream Queen #1
Gurple #1
Grape Krush #2
Harlequin
Grape Krush #1
C99 #1


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2012)

Lookin real good there bassman. What strains are those there?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lookin real good there bassman. What strains are those there?


I thought I labelled em, gonna go back and re-label them


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2012)

nice bass,i wish these would look like that at 5 weeks.

she smells like sour milk,and bay leaf/mint.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn!
Nice job, bassman!
Some crusty girls!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I've been arrested before, been roughed up a bit by cops, falsely accused of shit too but never anything like the shit in that video. Worst thing I had was a cop choked me with his baton while I was on the ground, handcuffed. He had his knee on my back and slipped the baton between my throat and the ground. Then he pulled up on it until I couldn't breathe and I passed out. Woke up in the back of a cop car, not knowing what was going on. He just pulled over on the side of the freeway, pulled me out of the back seat by my feet, removed the cuffs and drove off. Left me on the side of the 5 freeway at around 2AM, dazed and confused. Fucking dick....
> 
> I can laugh about it now with friends since it'sbeen over 10 years but it was pretty fucked up.
> 
> EDIT: This was after being kicked out of a bar when some buddies got into a fight. I was just guilty by association I guess. Only me and one other guy I was with didn't actually get taken to jail and processed that night. He was told to sit down and shut up and did as told while I was on the ground and he later told me it looked like I died, LOL. He was scared shitless. Before cell phones but there were plenty of people around so I don't know why he did that. I wasn't resisting at all and never said anything to the cop. Not even when he pulled me out of the car on the side if the freeway. I was scared out of my mind but couldn't say anything because I was a little drunk and still recovering from being unconscious. Thought for a second he might shoot me or something and that is what scared me.


I had a Sacramento Sheriff do the almost the same thing to me (No baton but he pulled me face first to the street from car and kicked the shit of me)....bad experience, I wish he wasnt a cop and I wasnt cuffed, bet it woulda went a lot differently, but thats all water under the bridge now..


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanx guys, I think they look small in person though

Getting some color on the Gurple and Grape Krush
Today is actually the 1st day of week 6 12/12


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

You're just used to the outdoor monsters 
Got you all spoiled from the Summer season.

I'd be snapping suspenders and saying "Check these out!"

Plus, at only 5 weeks, they've only just begun to to do their thizang, and they're looking great!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thats what my friend said also, I have never done an indoor grow b4, well not a successful one that is.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

I think my plan may be formulated. It will be a temp one as I cannot permanently close off the water heater (which is on the wall in the way, how awkward!!!lol), but it'll open up the 400mh to about 1.2m (4ft) in length and 60cm wide 2ft wide) The only thing I am still wondering is whether to just remove the existing tent cover and leave the frame, or leave it on and open up the door and hang the light off centre so it is more in the middle...ponders ponders ( oh, incase you think I am talking gobbledy gook. the veg tent is 60cm square at the moment, I am adding another 60cm to the side and utilising the 400 for the full space (400 may be overkill for 2ft square, but I think right for 4ft x 2ft.)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to say that you may need some bamboo sticks in the dirt to support branches before this grow is over.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

Who needs hot water!
Rip it out!

Out of curiosity (totally redundant qualifying statement, I know), is this a conventional water tank heater, or an instant-on tankless?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know that they use tank water heaters in europe or the uk.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, nice job bassman. Those still have some fattening to do for sure. Genuity, what is that you posted with the skinny fingers. Is that the same as the one you posted yesterday or day before?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

One of these years we'll all catch up over here like that.
My parents had one installed in their previous house and loved it.
Even in the winter time it was constant hot water, as much as you could pump out of the ground.
Pretty efficient, since they had a nice Bosch unit that burned LNG which is cheap where they're at.
But their newer place has the old style tank heater, and hard water.
One of the first projects I'll be doing in our next house will be converting it to a tankless water heater after upgrading the electrical system to accommodate my needs for a grow room.
Going to have the power company (and qualified electrician) upgrade the service to around 200 amps and install new wiring & circuits to handle those times when the A/C units are running in the summer, and fans and lights, and the wife uses her hair dryer or flat iron with the TV on & house lights.
Fingers are still crossed for this year.

*I'll be running the romex & conduit and outlet assemblies, but not hooking it up after the service is upgraded. Just need the electrician to inspect it and install a new fuse box and do the final hook up. Have done more than a few houses, new and retro-fitting. Fun stuff actually. Almost went into that trade out of highschool.
**Also, my dad was a lineman and powerplant mechanic in the airforce, and taught me electrical theory from a young age, and I was his apprentice whenever he'd need one.
***And, yes, I'm dumb enough to have shocked the $#!T out of myself a number of times as a little kid doing experiments with electricity. Really. I should be dead several times just from those shenanigans!


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Yes, nice job bassman. Those still have some fattening to do for sure. Genuity, what is that you posted with the skinny fingers. Is that the same as the one you posted yesterday or day before?


yep,its one of the 4 i got going,ill get pics of them up soon.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not much of a hip hop fan but these guys are Funky.

[video=youtube;se3xsnUgcbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=se3xsnUgcbM[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like all my strains even the sativas are supposed to be 7-9 weekers. I still am not 100% sure on genetics on the Gurple yet.

**edit** Harleqin is up to 70 days DQ as short as 45 days

((((((Theory 1)))))) "I can't be 100% sure but ..... gurple is "Mazar-I-Shariff" A.K.A. Mendo Indo (the real one) crossed with a "Purple Kush" plant from Tricome Tech. The Mazar was the father ... people have put all kinds of names on this strain ... I have seen people call it Purples, the purps,Gurple,Lavender,grape,purple kush, mendocino purple, ultamite purple... .. all of witch resemble the same strain"
another option.....The Gurple is a cross of Purple Kush with Grape Ape

((((THEORY 2))) Reviewed 7/13/11

Gurple
Dispensary:
El Camino Wellness Center Collective
Learn More
gurple genetics

Gurple's parents are a Grand Daddy Purple female and a B C God bud male. Not what you have listed. A very good combination and excellent medicine. Nice compact buds, excellent flavor. Great for pains and sleep issues. Is easy to grow, likes to be fed and produces well for a purple strain.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Who needs hot water!
> Rip it out!
> 
> Out of curiosity (totally redundant qualifying statement, I know), is this a conventional water tank heater, or an instant-on tankless?


We don't have a tank. it's a gas heater and we have instant hot water when we turn on the hot tap. It also heats water up for the central heating which we are able to control with a thermostat for general, then individual heaters in each room can also be controlled. The CV (Central Verwarming) of central heater also has a pressure guague, and next to it a small pressure bottle. I have to top up the system with water to ensue the pressure remains at a certain level (so I need acess to it basically).

Worm, I saw the Pharcyde back in the 90's in Amsterdam, they were cool as!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

Back when rap was still in my vocabulary...lol!!


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

[youtube]48OYTEZQR9U[/youtube] one of my faves...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

DST said:


> We don't have a tank. it's a gas heater and we have instant hot water when we turn on the hot tap. It also heats water up for the central heating which we are able to control with a thermostat for general, then individual heaters in each room can also be controlled. The CV (Central Verwarming) of central heater also has a pressure guague, and next to it a small pressure bottle. I have to top up the system with water to ensue the pressure remains at a certain level (so I need acess to it basically).
> 
> Worm, I saw the Pharcyde back in the 90's in Amsterdam, they were cool as!


Cool!
In my television zombie days one of my favorite bits of brain candy was stuff like This Old House and Hometime, and all of the others.
Anyways, they'd occassionally go over to europe to see how the other half lived and the system you have was part of it.
We are so far behind in many ways.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2012)

Love this song so much. Reminds me of being a little one. Props to worm and D for the blast.



DST said:


> [youtube]48OYTEZQR9U[/youtube] one of my faves...


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

I had come over to Amsterdam before I had moved here, we met up with people from my then gf's work that were based in the Dam. One of the guys was like, "we can go to this gig....the Pharcyde," it was so cool, smoking away, having a beer, bopping my head...just blown away really. Now you can only get beet in plastic cups, and if you want a joint you need to join the tobacco smokers in a big goldfish bowl smoking room....times are shit.

Was told today that they may also be bringing in measure to curb seed sales. 5 seeds in a pack as that is the legal amount you are allowed to grow in the Netherlands, that amoong many other facist laws tht the Christian Democratic party wants to bring in....no fukking wonder the Romans threw the cunts to the Lions eh! lol. j/k btw


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

DST said:


> I had come over to Amsterdam before I had moved here, we met up with people from my then gf's work that were based in the Dam. One of the guys was like, "we can go to this gig....the Pharcyde," it was so cool, smoking away, having a beer, bopping my head...just blown away really. Now you can only get beet in plastic cups, and if you want a joint you need to join the tobacco smokers in a big goldfish bowl smoking room....times are shit.
> 
> Was told today that they may also be bringing in measure to curb seed sales. 5 seeds in a pack as that is the legal amount you are allowed to grow in the Netherlands, that amoong many other facist laws tht the Christian Democratic party wants to bring in....no fukking wonder the Romans threw the cunts to the Lions eh! lol. j/k btw


I caught them a couple of time in the 90's in San Francisco, awesome live show(or was it the weed) lol I don't bother to drink at shows anymore with prices @ $8.00+ for 1 beer. complete BS

5 seed limit huh, sounds like the postal service will be getting a raise in profits soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, isn't wisest not to put all of ones precious eggs in one basket, anyways? 


*But, yeah, it sounds like they just want to thicken their stream with some more beak wet-age at the consumer's expense.

[video=youtube_share;WSzTvKpO4s0]http://youtu.be/WSzTvKpO4s0[/video]

**The State of Oregon has doubled the cost of renewing our medical marijuana cards. Will be $200 to renew it, and mine is due no later than the first week of March.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

Talk about coincidence. You guys are just talking supplemental lighting and along comes my neighbor packing this big ass light fixture. "thought you might like to have this. It's already wired for 110." I'll be dammed if it's not a 400 watt MH with bulb. Not sure if the bulb works and I can't test it right now because I need to change the plug on it. Not a bad score if you ask me? I'm thinking I'll remove the reflector and then remove the bulb socket, pick up some wire and a utility box to make the ballast remote and just go barebulb with it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Talk about coincidence. You guys are just talking supplemental lighting and along comes my neighbor packing this big ass light fixture. "thought you might like to have this. It's already wired for 110." I'll be dammed if it's not a 400 watt MH with bulb. Not sure if the bulb works and I can't test it right now because I need to change the plug on it. Not a bad score if you ask me? I'm thinking I'll remove the reflector and then remove the bulb socket, pick up some wire and a utility box to make the ballast remote and just go barebulb with it.
> 
> View attachment 2059965View attachment 2059967View attachment 2059968


I bought something really similar on C.L. It worked really well for veg in my shower just as it was with the big silver bowl on it. I had 8 4 ft monsters all squished in there under it. Was a bad idea as it got me some bugs, but just saying that reflector is great for a really small area. That ballast will get extremely hot and making it remote is a great idea.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Talk about coincidence. You guys are just talking supplemental lighting and along comes my neighbor packing this big ass light fixture. "thought you might like to have this. It's already wired for 110." I'll be dammed if it's not a 400 watt MH with bulb. Not sure if the bulb works and I can't test it right now because I need to change the plug on it. Not a bad score if you ask me? I'm thinking I'll remove the reflector and then remove the bulb socket, pick up some wire and a utility box to make the ballast remote and just go barebulb with it.
> 
> View attachment 2059965View attachment 2059967View attachment 2059968


I had one of those duch that i rewired the same way, and it worked like a champ. My suggestion would be to buy a CMH bulb for it 

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/pwc_li/us_en/connect/tools_literature/downloads/p-6000.pdf


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, right on. Obviously the CMH's will work in this or you wouldn't have told me that but what are they priced like bill? Also, I was thinking the reflector would create heat problems in my tent, holding it in there. maybe a few holes for ventilation and then my filter would be right above it pretty much. Hmmm?


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

Bare bulb me thinks Duchie, go with your original thought.

edit, and yup, nice score.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2012)

CMH's run on HPS ballasts. And I think I paid about $60 for my 400w... here's one for sale: http://www.growlightexpress.com/ceramic-metal-halide-bulbs-9/mastercolor-ceramic-metal-halide-400-watt-79.html


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

I was thinking of doing a rigid 3"ish mesh on the 3 sides of my older tent and doing 3 sativa scrogs, one centered on each wall, while having the rest of the floor covered with whatever else, while Hanging a bare bulb hps but now I have this so...

Thanks D, I think I will. Maybe I can use that reflector elsewhere. Or not. Thanks for the other tips guys. Nothing's getting done today so I'll keep searching


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

Night guys and gals, 

Go smile at a stranger and say hello.......... 

peace out, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2012)

Will do D, night


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

It's been a long time since I heard any Pharcyde. Always liked it


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;RKB0JWyFV5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKB0JWyFV5A[/video]

hehe


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im excited guys, one more piece and I hang a 600 over my babies, The ballast and bulb both got here already and now Im just waiting on the hood. Apollo 600w Digital Dimable ballast can go both HPS and MH, Digilux Enhanched spectrum HPS bulb, and a Hydrofarm Daystar 6inch air cooled reflector, tracking order puts my seeds in my state finally (thinkin they will arrive tomorrow) and then Ill be rolling.....hell yeah, will have three bagseed plants under the 600 while my white widow and big bud germ and veg for a bit. Cant wait to see what this baby will do for my buds, I condioned the 3 current plants to spread three different ways to see what the best spread will be for my setup, Im not sure if ill want to do a few big plants or SOG under the 600... any thoughts? Ill have northern lights, white widow, and big bud as my main staples for a while anyone have experiance SOG style with these three? It almost seems like a shame to use Big bud that way but ww and nl could be amazing with tons of little top cola plants.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> [video=youtube;RKB0JWyFV5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKB0JWyFV5A[/video]
> 
> hehe


WEST SIDE!!!

[video=youtube;2pc8lpWVGEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pc8lpWVGEA[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Yeah, right on. Obviously the CMH's will work in this or you wouldn't have told me that but what are they priced like bill? Also, I was thinking the reflector would create heat problems in my tent, holding it in there. maybe a few holes for ventilation and then my filter would be right above it pretty much. Hmmm?


The bare bulb cmh is cool to the touch... I had a pic as my avatar holding one while it was lit... and you can get one shipped for $60 us



jigfresh said:


> CMH's run on HPS ballasts. And I think I paid about $60 for my 400w... here's one for sale: http://www.growlightexpress.com/ceramic-metal-halide-bulbs-9/mastercolor-ceramic-metal-halide-400-watt-79.html


Actually they are meant for magnetic ballasts


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also learned today they now make a 830 watt CMH bulb for a 1000 magnetic ballast  I see huge potential there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Also learned today they now make a 830 watt CMH bulb for a 1000 magnetic ballast  I see huge potential there!!!!!!!!!!!


I was looking at that, does that mean that 830 flows from the ballast, or that the bulb actually gets 1000 watt?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

I was wondering kind of the same thing. The CMH's were like 350W, or somewhere around there. Is that the bulb I would use for this ballast, which I'm assuming is a magnetic MH ballast? I also love the fact of no heat when adding to a 600 in a tent. I really thought you took that pic when you first fired it up. Sorry to doubt you bill. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2012)

dumb question but what is the difference between cmh and mh anyway?


----------



## LoadedGreen (Feb 14, 2012)

MH use a quartz arc tube where as the arc tube in CMH is ceramic i think.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 14, 2012)

I might be talking out of my ass here but I THINK CMH bulbs can be used in Magnetic HPS Ballasts


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2012)

there is a retrofit bulb for the hps magnetic ballast. But the ballast that Duchie has in his hood there requires the 330 watt CMH bulb. It is universal and can be mounted horizontal or vertical. Some Cmh bulbs are only horizontal or only vertical.

http://www.amazon.com/330-Watt-AllStart-Protected-Lighting/dp/B004WCOQVQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329281240&sr=8-3

$50 us plus free shipping with amazon prime


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> These below were flowered under mh only  First pic is BnS and the other two are 2 dif phenos I had of space bomb.
> 
> View attachment 2059194


So this is the BnS  Cant wait to grow her
On another Note I Now Have Cheese Suprise and Casey


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> there is a retrofit bulb for the hps magnetic ballast. But the ballast that Duchie has in his hood there requires the 330 watt CMH bulb. It is universal and can be mounted horizontal or vertical. Some Cmh bulbs are only horizontal or only vertical.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/330-Watt-AllStart-Protected-Lighting/dp/B004WCOQVQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1329281240&sr=8-3
> 
> $50 us plus free shipping with amazon prime



I just did some research on them and yes that universal is key. I've run into the same crap where what's available south is not here. Well I did find some in the west coast being sold by robbers for over a hundred bucks. I do have a couple of places to try that I'm pretty sure will order me one if they don't have it. If not, I'll send for one from there. Amazon is as good as any and I'm hooked up with them already. Either way, I'm going with that Phillips bulb. And yes, bills right. This ballast is a magnetic MH ballast. Also I learned that the mogul socket is different for a MH bulb vs a HPS. The MH has a little nipple and will work in an HPS socket, where and HPS bulb/base will not work in a MH mogul base. Sort of like a gas nozzle vs a diesel. I have nothing flowering that I'd want to start this on now so no rush but I think I'm going verticle HPS/MH for a THOUSAND WATTS Alex!

Thanks a lot for the great tip bill.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Heres a little update so far. Greened them up Proper this time. another week maybe then flip em?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I might be talking out of my ass here but I THINK CMH bulbs can be used in Magnetic HPS Ballasts


 Yes, and Not Digital, except for lower wattage CMH bulbs, under 200 I think. They will work on digi HPS for some reason. And as I said above, because of the socket differences, if you try to place a HPS bulb in a MH ballast, the contacts in the base and on the bulb will not make contact, therefore no current. So you wouldn't even risk damaging the MH even if you did make such a mistake.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> Im excited guys, one more piece and I hang a 600 over my babies, The ballast and bulb both got here already and now Im just waiting on the hood. Apollo 600w Digital Dimable ballast can go both HPS and MH, Digilux Enhanched spectrum HPS bulb, and a Hydrofarm Daystar 6inch air cooled reflector, tracking order puts my seeds in my state finally (thinkin they will arrive tomorrow) and then Ill be rolling.....hell yeah, will have three bagseed plants under the 600 while my white widow and big bud germ and veg for a bit. Cant wait to see what this baby will do for my buds, I condioned the 3 current plants to spread three different ways to see what the best spread will be for my setup, Im not sure if ill want to do a few big plants or SOG under the 600... any thoughts? Ill have northern lights, white widow, and big bud as my main staples for a while anyone have experiance SOG style with these three? It almost seems like a shame to use Big bud that way but ww and nl could be amazing with tons of little top cola plants.


Never grown Big Bud, I would imagine it would be very effective in SOG. I guess you want to decide based on the amount of plant numbers you want to run.



wormdrive66 said:


> WEST SIDE!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;2pc8lpWVGEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pc8lpWVGEA[/video]


Compton MOFO!!! lol........you got to wait until at least a minute before the real shizz kicks in...
[youtube]ysw2h2e3TvY[/youtube]

MORGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking nice there Worm, what size pots you usuing? I just picked up a whole load of square pots yesterday.....I am liking them, they fit neatly into places unlke round ones (if that make sense)


wormdrive66 said:


> Heres a little update so far. Greened them up Proper this time. another week maybe then flip em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh What!! Don't step to Quik!! lol

[video=youtube;4HHa3Hak3lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HHa3Hak3lA[/video]


----------



## olias of sunhillow (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all! I have been using a 250W switchable for growing since I started, several very successful grows ago. Due to this years return pittence provided by the Infernal revenue service, I will soon be upgrading to a 600w with a cool tube. I am sure my yields are going to increase. But, I was wondering what kind of increase I can look for. I grow in soil only, I have a small tent 36"w X 20"d X 65"h I use FF Happy Frog and the BC recipe starter kit for nutes. Previously I was yielding about 3-4 oz per grow with 2 plants at a time. Any thoughts?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Looking nice there Worm, what size pots you usuing? I just picked up a whole load of square pots yesterday.....I am liking them, they fit neatly into places unlke round ones (if that make sense)


2 gallon, I keep talking about switching to square pots or smartpots. Puff Puff Grow........


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

it wasn't me, he started it sir, lol.....


wormdrive66 said:


> Oh What!! Don't step to Quik!! lol
> 
> [video=youtube;4HHa3Hak3lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HHa3Hak3lA[/video]





olias of sunhillow said:


> Hey all! I have been using a 250W switchable for growing since I started, several very successful grows ago. Due to this years return pittence provided by the Infernal revenue service, I will soon be upgrading to a 600w with a cool tube. I am sure my yields are going to increase. But, I was wondering what kind of increase I can look for. I grow in soil only, I have a small tent 36"w X 20"d X 65"h I use FF Happy Frog and the BC recipe starter kit for nutes. Previously I was yielding about 3-4 oz per grow with 2 plants at a time. Any thoughts?


With 2 plants under a six hundred you should be hitting about 4 oz per plant I would say....if you veg them longer in that space I think you could easily get past 10 oz....


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been talking about getting square pots in my head for years now, lol.....finally got off me arse and got some, fuk me so much easier and more space utilised I think.


wormdrive66 said:


> 2 gallon, I keep talking about switching to square pots or smartpots. Puff Puff Grow........


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I have been talking about getting square pots in my head for years now, lol.....finally got off me arse and got some, fuk me so much easier and more space utilised I think.


I was watching a video of this old hippie dude who crams like 80 one gallon square pots into a tent with one light and buds from clone. he's pulling 1.5-2.0 off each plant!! Just one big ass Nugg!! Makes you go Hmmmmm. He had a sea of donkey @#455's...


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 15, 2012)

DST what can be expected of the Cheese Supreme? Flowering time/phenos?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Dank cheesey smoke, you have a tall stretchy cheese pheno and a smaller one, as well as a purpling more querkle leaner. anything from 8-10 weeks depending on pheno. Shnkrmn, Dr Amber Trichome and dababydroman have all grew them out (as have I).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Never grown Big Bud, I would imagine it would be very effective in SOG. I guess you want to decide based on the amount of plant numbers you want to run.
> 
> [video=youtube;2pc8lpWVGEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pc8lpWVGEA[/video]
> 
> ...


Heh, heh, if you listen close, you'll hear that they took samples from "Cruel Summer" by Bananarama (the synth part with the melody from the song, slowed down , but in the same pitch as the original).
That's straight up gangsta.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

2 or 3 more day then i flip to flower erb lovers!!! gotta love those 600 watters! this is my 1 plant vegging day 33, just put 2nd layer of netting in, its fuckin rockin time!!!

View attachment 2060927

*GO THE 600'S!!!! 

SUB UP TO SEE MASSIVE BUDS GROWING!!! WON'T BE DISSAPOINTED. ACTUALLY YOU WILL BE &#8203;SSSSHOCKED!!!!
*


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

hehe Bananaramma, calling each others names on a song...real gangsta, lol.


DoobieBrother said:


> Heh, heh, if you listen close, you'll hear that they took samples from "Cruel Summer" by Bananarama (the synth part with the melody from the song, slowed down , but in the same pitch as the original).
> That's straight up gangsta.


Nice Monster there Flowmasta!!!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;3GXSHRJYxTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GXSHRJYxTQ&amp;feature=related[/video]
sometime music is the only way to get it out.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

DST said:


> hehe Bananaramma, calling each others names on a song...real gangsta, lol.
> 
> 
> Nice Monster there Flowmasta!!!!


thanx DST good shit ey, i just HAD to have another squiz, bit of a tuck here and there!, man she is a big girl, can't wait for the flush on friday, i think i may just change her then, dose her up nice and strong with flower nutes, gotta love flower time  u rekon she's pretty big for 33 days veg?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

I would say big enough to fill out that screen! for sure.


----------



## Heads Up (Feb 15, 2012)

You political junkies, check this out I think you'll find it interesting. Actually anyone who votes should check it out. It's about having a third candidate instead of just a democrat and republican. I caught part of the interview on morning joe this morning. Some admiral dude who was high up in intelligence was the speaker and he's a board member of americans elect. It's a bunch of questions on various topics, you vote and then see how your vote compared to the rest of the country answering the same questions. I think you'll find it surprising if you answer with your gut.

americanselect.org


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

friday it is then!! I'm soo keen this round! got easy 7 full weeks to flower this girl, so she'll be fat as and dripping with honey!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

I always though Amercian politics quite funny, 2 parties, eh?!?!?! What if you didn't like the views of either of those parties?

Being a Lefty it also always confused me how both your parties were further right than our right wing party, lol......you guys are crazshey!!!!



Heads Up said:


> You political junkies, check this out I think you'll find it interesting. Actually anyone who votes should check it out. It's about having a third candidate instead of just a democrat and republican. I caught part of the interview on morning joe this morning. Some admiral dude who was high up in intelligence was the speaker and he's a board member of americans elect. It's a bunch of questions on various topics, you vote and then see how your vote compared to the rest of the country answering the same questions. I think you'll find it surprising if you answer with your gut.
> 
> americanselect.org


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2012)

> *.you guys are crazshey!!!!*


Yeah, but they're fun to watch!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL at the book of Chinese ceramics from the Palace Museum below Betty Crocker. I have the same volumes.



wormdrive66 said:


> Heres a little update so far. Greened them up Proper this time. another week maybe then flip em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2012)

We are back on the air....I dont know what has happened to RIU over the last month, but they must have bought a "value" server....lol. Anyway glad we are still connected, it could be worse.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

shnkrmn busted the server when he replied with quote!


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL at the book of Chinese ceramics from the Palace Museum below Betty Crocker. I have the same volumes.


nice, Chinese here too, but I can't read that shit. i can only speak, made in America baby!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2012)

Refusedpanda said:


> nice, Chinese here too, but I can't read that shit. i can only speak, made in America baby!


Mandarin or Cantonese? Lol, like I know the difference!! Would be cool to learn some new languages and play the guitar with my spare time.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> We are back on the air....I dont know what has happened to RIU over the last month, but they must have bought a "value" server....lol. Anyway glad we are still connected, it could be worse.




I was freaking out. If I can figure out my wife's camera, I'll post the gear.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I was freaking out. If I can figure out my wife's camera, I'll post the gear.


I am having pRon withdrawl


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Mandarin or Cantonese? Lol, like I know the difference!! Would be cool to learn some new languages and play the guitar with my spare time.


Mandarin and I am Taiwanese to be exact, same shit though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> LOL at the book of Chinese ceramics from the Palace Museum below Betty Crocker. I have the same volumes.


I have Porcelain, Jade and Chinese Painting volumes. Picked them up years ago at a Thrift Store for 5 bux. Awesome Books for sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

Damn!
19 days ago I switched my plants to 12/12 and have "nothing" to do during my daytime hours for an extra 6 hours.

Lights off at 7-am, and on again at 7-pm... 

Thankfully, I just ordered Ableton Suite 8 from guitarcenter.com and it should be arriving either tomorrow, or Friday at the latest.

[video=youtube_share;k3wc3XB49M4]http://youtu.be/k3wc3XB49M4[/video]

I've been working with a stripped-down version of it, Ableton Live Lite, that came with my sound card (and another Lite version came with my MPK61 keyboard, too), and love the workflow and versatility.
Lots more to learn!













So my extra 6 hours a day will be well spent learning how to better use it while I wait for the HPS to fire up and the fans to kick on.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2012)

I could never figure that out doob lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I always though Amercian politics quite funny, 2 parties, eh?!?!?! What if you didn't like the views of either of those parties?
> 
> Being a Lefty it also always confused me how both your parties were further right than our right wing party, lol......you guys are crazshey!!!!


Don't get me started..... the choices we are given are like having to choose between Eating Fresh Dog Turds or Having Marbles Shoved in your Ass. I can't participate in 
our election system because I grew a Plant.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

Got shred?

(*I have the GT-10B bass fx processor, the deeper-voiced evil twin to the GT-10, and it really is as good as he makes it sound)
[video=youtube_share;-XX4TR5R5og]http://youtu.be/-XX4TR5R5og[/video]


General shredosity:

[video=youtube_share;tT-NcTkJOIM]http://youtu.be/tT-NcTkJOIM[/video]
[video=youtube_share;u31qXWntCeY]http://youtu.be/u31qXWntCeY[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am having pRon withdrawl


Camera is dead, so I have to wait for wifey.

After reading this, close your eyes..

7 X 400-600 watt switchable galaxy ballasts
5X HPS Digilux 600 watt bulbs
2X MH Digilux 600 watt bulbs
2X MH Digilux 400 watt bulbs (Veg)
2X Sun System 250-400 switchable Digital Completes
Helios 15 Controller
Day/night Temp controller
747 CFM Vortex 8" Fan
8" Carbon air filter
8X 3 Gallon buckets
8X 5 Gallon buckets
90 litre/min air pump
DWC Cloner
Blue Lab Truncheon + Blue Lab PH Pen
32 Gallon reservoir on wheels
8X Patio planter dollies


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Oay2zAbW2WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oay2zAbW2WE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

i got my new 600!!!! 2 is way better


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Don't get me started..... the choices we are given are like having to choose between Eating Fresh Dog Turds or Having Marbles Shoved in your Ass. I can't participate in
> our election system because I grew a Plant.


Our two party system only provides us with politicians a who are just two faces on the same dirty coin...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got an e-mail from guitarcenter telling me it shipped, and I now have a tracking#


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

did someone say pr0n withdrawal....

how much is that DOGgy in the window...the one with the sticky ass buds...





Dog Peace Bru,





sour cherry

























cesspool










Stomper Og cross...looks very OG, and very like my DOG as well in colour...can't wait for this one...





Slightly more leaf to bud ratio than my dog pheno






Back in a bit...

Peace,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2012)

Pr0n withdrawal fixed! thanks D. very very nice by the way!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 15, 2012)

I want that sour cherry!!! Lol looks very tasty DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

I've subscribed to the idea that what we need is a 3rd party for years. I've voted for Ralph Nader since I could vote. I think if anyone, exept the big two get something like 5% of the national vote, then that party will be recognized by whoever it is that recognizes them. If very far left leaning states would chip in and vote for a 3rd party it could get done. california is going to go democrat either way... so if you live here vote for the 3rd party.

The whole delegate thing is a joke too. What kind of nonsense is that?

Glad to see you are still growing pretty plants D.

Congrats on the ableton doob.

Nice video NorCal

No chinese here, but I can speak spanish alright, and my arabic is coming along. Why on earth do you speak mandarin and taiwanese panda? My ex girlfriend spoke taiwanese, so I can say 'dish rag' and 'dirty'... but that's about it. I can say 'boogers' and 'dirty' in japanese too, lol. Don't know why my ex's were always saying dirty.

Last thing. It's snowing here finally. I'm stoked... especially becuase I just got the jeep running again.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Veg tent alterations.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-post7122547.html#post7122547


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow... DST those look great. The Sour Cherry I am super excited for... I definately want to get some of those seeds for WHEN i start back up... 

keep up the good work guys... its all lookin good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've subscribed to the idea that what we need is a 3rd party for years. I've voted for Ralph Nader since I could vote. I think if anyone, exept the big two get something like 5% of the national vote, then that party will be recognized by whoever it is that recognizes them. If very far left leaning states would chip in and vote for a 3rd party it could get done. california is going to go democrat either way... so if you live here vote for the 3rd party.
> 
> The whole delegate thing is a joke too. What kind of nonsense is that?
> 
> ...


Hey!
Another Nader-ite, finally!


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2012)

nice d,looking very dank.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool tunes, Danish band I think
[youtube]x5h-LAvQDCQ[/youtube]

part of a recent Heineken advert


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

Question for you doob or anyone else who might know (as long as you are in the USA apparently... fucking web fascists, sorry D). Was wondering if you had any idea if this is based at all in reality?

[youtube]AVmq9dq6Nsg[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

The Uploader has not made this video available in your country......ahahahahahahahaha, the WWW my fucking arse.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2012)

my kids always dance to that song,when that ad comes on tv.
or is it the beer?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

sure is one to bop too, and kids always like to bop around given the chance...(from the little I have seen anyway)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Question for you doob or anyone else who might know (as long as you are in the USA apparently... fucking web fascists, sorry D). Was wondering if you had any idea if this is based at all in reality?
> 
> [youtube]AVmq9dq6Nsg[/youtube]


In a way, it is, but it's an exaggerated view for the most part.
There's a little bit more of a bohemian element I suppose, but not to the degree portrayed in the video.
As for the 90's...
.. I was discharged in '92, the rest is a drug-fueled alcoholic blur until I got married in '99...
... so I'm not sure what the dream was in the 90's.

*edit: oh, wait a minute! I guess I kind of lived the dream of the 90's. Was my bacchanal, so it's all hazy.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Question for you doob or anyone else who might know (as long as you are in the USA apparently... fucking web fascists, sorry D). Was wondering if you had any idea if this is based at all in reality?
> 
> [youtube]AVmq9dq6Nsg[/youtube]


All 100% true. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

I probably don't notice it as much since they look like me.
I am NOT a suit & tie man.
When you go downtown the people in the video are a lot closer to reality. 
They use locals for the extras in the video, and there's constant casting calls for work as extras for that show, and they pick & choose those who stand out a little more than average.
Now that I think about it, yeah, it's more like the video than I thought.
There are quite a few colleges and community colleges and vocational schools in and around the Portland area, so there is a good population of the younger kids who haven't yet been broken on the wheel of life.
I'm kind of misanthropic, so I stay away from crowds & such.
But, yeah the video gives a decent flavor of how it can be.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I probably don't notice it as much since they look like me.
> I am NOT a suit & tie man.
> When you go downtown the people in the video are a lot closer to reality.
> They use locals for the extras in the video, and there's constant casting calls for work as extras for that show, and they pick & choose those who stand out a little more than average.
> ...


I have only been twice. Both times for a Motorcycle Dealers Convention. The owners would take us out and show us How Hip the town was. Always had a blast in Portland. But the time I hung out with the mob guys in Chicago was well..... lets say it involved loaded guns a Lamborghini and a strange powdery substance.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm a native Portlander, I have met people that I swear some of those characters were based on. I have friends that own a small organic vegetable farm and some of the people that frequent his Farmers Market store are out there (and I am talking... I am a hippy goat farmer with big ass holes in my ears, tattoos and I wear big black Ray-Ban glasses lol)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife is a vegetarian/borderline-vegan, and I used to go with her to a restaurant downtown called "Veganopolis" (they closed up business a few years ago, but still have a location in Chicago) and they had some colorful characters for patrons, that's for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> .. I was discharged in '92, the rest is a drug-fueled alcoholic blur until I got married in '99...
> ... so I'm not sure what the dream was in the 90's.
> 
> *edit: oh, wait a minute! I guess I kind of lived the dream of the 90's. Was my bacchanal, so it's all hazy.


This made me laugh so hard. As I was reading about you not being sure what the dream was I was thinking wait... that's it right there, lol.

Nice work brother doob.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2012)

i took the 600 hundy down last night to do a little shifting of plants in the closet and set it down on my leather office chair. we were gonna do a few more things in there this morning before the light went on.
now i am an insomniac and rarely sleep thru the night. and mr moose has taken to waking me up to feed him in the mornings instead of mrs sunnyboy so i am always up by 8 at the latest. this morning we woke to the smoke alarm screaming at the other end of the house. i ran down the hall thru greenish smoke and to the door of the spare bedroom and what did i see thru the thick, acrid smoke? my office chair fully engulfed in flames  
the one morning the kitten doesn't wake me up and my insomnia has let me sleep and it's the morning i forgot and left the light plugged in 
took some cleaning but everything is back to normal, i picked up a new bulb and new chair from staples and the mrs cleaned for me  i love her, have i ever told you guys that? she didn't yell or freak out on me or anything! i was like OMG babe i am so sorry. she said its ok it was an accident, no harm done


----------



## LoadedGreen (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like a close call mysunnyboy, thank goodness for smoke alarms!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh man sunny. I KNOW you didn't make that shit up! I'm so glad that smoke detector worked and everyone is ok. And yes, I'm pretty sure you have told us that before but this deserves another mention. Yay Mrs. Sunnyboy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2012)

Deep Blue F3 waterfarm still pumpin along......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i took the 600 hundy down last night to do a little shifting of plants in the closet and set it down on my leather office chair. we were gonna do a few more things in there this morning before the light went on.
> now i am an insomniac and rarely sleep thru the night. and mr moose has taken to waking me up to feed him in the mornings instead of mrs sunnyboy so i am always up by 8 at the latest. this morning we woke to the smoke alarm screaming at the other end of the house. i ran down the hall thru greenish smoke and to the door of the spare bedroom and what did i see thru the thick, acrid smoke? my office chair fully engulfed in flames
> the one morning the kitten doesn't wake me up and my insomnia has let me sleep and it's the morning i forgot and left the light plugged in
> took some cleaning but everything is back to normal, i picked up a new bulb and new chair from staples and the mrs cleaned for me  i love her, have i ever told you guys that? she didn't yell or freak out on me or anything! i was like OMG babe i am so sorry. she said its ok it was an accident, no harm done


im so glad your ok sunnyboy. i set a fire in my garage this weekend too. I used some of my wick and it didnt go out all the way. It started a small fire on my water barrell . It burned through the fabric i was using to cover it up and burned through to the plastic , melted it a little bit. I dont think i will be using wick anymore. its just too dangerous in my hands.
I told my husband i almost burned down the garage and he jsut laughed and asked me how. Sounds like with both have cool partners.


----------



## fatality (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi and good evening 6'ers. Just wondering if any of you deal with compost teas at all, and if you do I was wondering if you could throw out your tried and proven ingredients for veg and flower. I am thinking i want to grow with strictly teas.... am i insane at even the thought of this notion? Will there be deficienceys in one area or more if i try to go about it this way? I would assume nature should provide us with all the micros as well as the big three. Or do those of you who specialize in teas already know that you have to supplement a micro here and there.... or is all just a big cakewalk... thanks guys....... going organic just seems right after i have had a few good outcomes with synthetics...... i mean, come on..... organics just makes sense...... so thank you for all your time... peace


----------



## fatality (Feb 15, 2012)

oh yea, I'm currently dealing with rainwater, black strap molasses, PSG , Mexican bat guano, Jamaican bat guano, EWC, liquid kelp, and a shot of FF bigbloom for my mix. i have the ffbb leftover so i figure since it's organic i should get it used up.... anyways thats my mix i am working with. From what i have READ , these seem to be the greatest used. please, criticize


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey fatality. I'm just getting into them myself so the other guys can answer some of that for better but here's a good link I can throw you. Good info there. And I agree 100% about going organic making sense. 

http://www.compostjunkie.com/making-compost-tea.html


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually, this is the one I meant. Same site but better info.

http://www.compostjunkie.com/compost-tea-recipe.html


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2012)

Took a few pics after lights out.....


----------



## LoadedGreen (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ Looks awesome bassman999


----------



## fatality (Feb 15, 2012)

alrdy been to that one lol... but yea, decent info for those of you who wanna know..... I was hoping someone had a deeper, more personal understanding of how these work with proven results.... common whodat ..... edit: bassman very nice


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Took a few pics after lights out.....
> View attachment 2061837View attachment 2061838View attachment 2061839View attachment 2061840View attachment 2061850View attachment 2061851View attachment 2061853View attachment 2061854View attachment 2061855


that is so beautiful. put a big smile on my face , wow, thanks...I wish my waterfarm looked like that. Is that a hydro set up?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanx Amber T. It is just a bunch of 3 gallon warrior pots filled with Sunshine mix#4...I use a flood tray so I can over water them with no flood in my living room...lol


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 15, 2012)

Whats up guys and gals?? Few updated pics of some Kaboom (TGA Subcool Genetics) on day 7 of flower today. About to install my Co2 to my setup in the next few days and get these bitches popping this grow. Roll tru my thread picked up some new equipment thanks to the Jackpot I won @ Red Hawk Casino. Stay Lit!!

View attachment 2061990View attachment 2061991View attachment 2061992


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2012)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up guys and gals?? Few updated pics of some Kaboom (TGA Subcool Genetics) on day 7 of flower today. About to install my Co2 to my setup in the next few days and get these bitches popping this grow. Roll tru my thread picked up some new equipment thanks to the Jackpot I won @ Red Hawk Casino. Stay Lit!!
> 
> View attachment 2061990View attachment 2061991View attachment 2061992


Kaboom looking nice cant wait to see them at full flower, and congrats on the jackpot!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

gettin ready to flip people, check my thread out if you like.,

View attachment 2062359View attachment 2062364


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

Close one sunny! Glad it wasn't worse. I've had a ballast nearly burn my place down. It's frightening shit seeing the smoke. One cool lady you got.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree, I read that and was like wow. Funnily enough I checked my fire alarm last week as it went off for some obscure reason. glad it worked out Sunny!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Indeed!
I bought all new smoke detectors last month because the ones in the apartment we live in were all over 11 years old and would go off even if my wife was just steaming veggies.
When we get back into a house, I gong to spend the extra money on automatic fire extinguishers to install in the grow room and in the rest of the garage.
And will mount the ballasts on sheet metal or Durock (cement board) covered surface.
Scary stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

If any are interested in modern day music & film creation, here's a cool documentary:

"PressPausePlay"

[video=vimeo;34608191]http://vimeo.com/34608191[/video]


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 16, 2012)

Morning everyone. I was just checking my bank acount this morning and found out they charged me 5 bucks for International Purchase transaction fee.....damn. This is the first time i noticed this. Oh well I guess. Hopefully it will be hear soon. I have already made room for the new addtions. Sunny glad you caught it in time. My set up is in my room. I keep a fire extingisher on hand just in case. I mean everything is set up right, you just never know. Well time to get my but to work. I hope everyone has a good day....for those of you across the pond a good evening.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 16, 2012)

Heres my Sweet Blue Diesels at week 4 and 2 days under 2 air cooled 600w HPS lamps.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

nice work 5000oints! nice and frosty! man looks like a quick finisher for sure, sticky and colourful oooohh yeah!

keep growin man


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanx Flowamasta. I sure hope so. Im sooo broke with nooooo medicine. The last grow I tested 1 pheno of the SBD and it took 9 weeks to harvest. Im gonna have to harvest atleast 4 ladies out of 19 at 8 weeks when they are 95% cloudy/5% clear. The rest I'll let go for 9-10 weeks to get them 10% amber/90% cloudy.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

I love it, I want the ice back please.......
[youtube]0KZtgWoARsw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

More hilarity on ice....
[youtube]O_BM5bVwkc4[/youtube] guys with mobile sound systems on their backs, lol.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2012)

looks like a fun time d.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah that does look fun to skate the canals. i was there for new years in 06, fun times


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Took 5 pics of the grow box and stitched them together for a panorama view:
(20 days since turning lights to 12/12)


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice one Doob....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Panorama view is a cool feature I dont have ......yet. Nice looking girls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys 
No frostiness on them yet, but they are healthy as.
Took 3 minutes of video footage and will post it later today/tonight.
I'm tracking my delivery from guitarcenter.com and UPS says my package is on the truck and will be delivered today by 3-pm or so.
Am going to get it all installed and make some background music for the vid before I upload it to youtube.
In the meantime, time to sparkify.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice plants and buds guys. Sunny, I'm glad you still have a house. Thank heavens for smoke alarms, especially ones that work.

Here's a story for everyone. Definitely worth a read... it's weird.

[h=1]'Piggyback bandit' banned in five states[/h]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Weird S.O.B., damn...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

Surprised no one has cracked him one. That's care in the community for you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2012)

haha, thats hysterical .. piggyback bandit..from seattle area..figures. im glad im leaving. way too many goofy losers around here.lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2012)

fatality said:


> Hi and good evening 6'ers. Just wondering if any of you deal with compost teas at all, and if you do I was wondering if you could throw out your tried and proven ingredients for veg and flower. I am thinking i want to grow with strictly teas.... am i insane at even the thought of this notion? Will there be deficienceys in one area or more if i try to go about it this way? I would assume nature should provide us with all the micros as well as the big three. Or do those of you who specialize in teas already know that you have to supplement a micro here and there.... or is all just a big cakewalk... thanks guys....... going organic just seems right after i have had a few good outcomes with synthetics...... i mean, come on..... organics just makes sense...... so thank you for all your time... peace



Here ya go fatality  Iv had great success using teas  Im about to brew a 50 gallon batch of compost tea with a small amount of guanos mixed in,,,, I ordered 5 gallons of blackstrap molasses lol  
ps: I followed the recipe but also added some great white for good measure 






*LC&#8217;s Soiless Mix #1:*

5 parts Canadian Spaghnam Peat or Coir or Pro-Moss
3 parts perlite
2 parts wormcastings or mushroom compost or home made compost
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
...Wal-Mart now sells worm castings.

Or, if you use Pro Mix, Sunshine Mix or Fox Farm mixes...
*
LC's Soiless Mix #2:*

6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up) / Fox Farm Ocean Forest or Light Warrior
2 parts perlite
2 parts earthworm castings
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as &#8220;parts&#8221; in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime.
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts".


Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.

You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2012)

nice whodat,you mind putting your soil mix in that post?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys. Good article Jig. One thing that's not been looked at there though is the flip side of the coin. It's quite obvious that this guy has some psychological issues and with all the courts and people who have had contact with him, no one has offered to treat him, only penalize him. After all this time and still nobody knows why he does it? That would be my first question I think. Well I guess it just costs more to treat than penalize. We all know that Doctors don't come cheap. There's no community working here, just a system that passes the buck. 

Anyway, don't mean to rant, just pointing something out. Good day everyone. I'm off to check my mail. Maybe I'll get my expected package too! Looking forward to the video Doob!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

pissin masen, I have been out on the 9% colombus beer and I had to read this sentence twice, came out totally different in a slightly alcohol fuelled mind...



genuity said:


> nice whodat,you mind putting your soil mix in that post?





genuity said:


> nice whodat,you mind putting your .... in that mix?


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 16, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. Good article Jig. One thing that's not been looked at there though is the flip side of the coin. It's quite obvious that this guy has some psychological issues and with all the courts and people who have had contact with him, no one has offered to treat him, only penalize him. After all this time and still nobody knows why he does it? That would be my first question I think. Well I guess it just costs more to treat than penalize. We all know that Doctors don't come cheap. There's no community working here, just a system that passes the buck.
> 
> Anyway, don't mean to rant, just pointing something out. Good day everyone. I'm off to check my mail. Maybe I'll get my expected package too! Looking forward to the video Doob!


Are you kidding!? Prisoners LOOOOOVE piggy back rides


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2012)

DST said:


> pissin masen, I have been out on the 9% colombus beer and I had to read this sentence twice, came out totally different in a slightly alcohol fuelled mind...


the ol beer eyes,haha.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2012)

Whatever. He doesn't deserve to be in jail anymore than any of us do for what we're doing. Yeah, that's the solution. Throw him in jail so he can be sodomized. That'll fix him. 

Anyway. Fast flying fairy, this one is. My prize pack arrived today and it was great. Thanks to everyone who put it all together. 



These also arrived. Very stoked about these! Very nice indeed. There were 5 unmarked strays that I'm curious to know what they are. Are they the piece de resistance? Huh?


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought that was an obvious joke.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, forgot!

Camera was dead because it's broken. =( Got a five piece Pyrex graduated cylinder set today though, so it's a wash.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm sorry if I come off as an ass and I apologize to the 600 if I'm offending in anyway, but people with developmental disabilities is a thing in my home as my wife works with them and advocates for them. Also, throwing people into a private money making prison system is a hot button for me as well, so I apologize if I didn't get the joke in your text. I'm moving on. Again, very sorry 6ers.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry bout the camers


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Its all good duchie. I feel the same way. It seems being compassionate makes one an easy target for ridicule. It's one of the reasons I find it so hard to talk to people who are ardent supporters of taking care of themselves and no one else. They mock you for giving a shit. Or call you a socialist (like it's a bad thing, lol).

And I don't mean you afraw.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Duchie, glad the prize arrived. And you got some new seeds delivered as well, nice!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice bit of swag, duchie 
I don't think you have anything to apologize for, either.
Your opinion was valid, and informed, and if we can't even express our opinions, then we're doomed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Currently installing Ableton Suite 8...
very stoked.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Whatever. He doesn't deserve to be in jail anymore than any of us do for what we're doing. Yeah, that's the solution. Throw him in jail so he can be sodomized. That'll fix him.
> 
> Anyway. Fast flying fairy, this one is. My prize pack arrived today and it was great. Thanks to everyone who put it all together.
> 
> ...
















































Nice haul of Schwag. as i stalk my slow ass mailman.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes D and all is great. Love it. Thanks again.

Thanks also guys. Too much going on right now with me and it's got me on edge but I come here for refuge from that so onward ho. Doobie, that Behringer gear, et al, is coming soon man. I know I keep saying that but it's in the cards man. I liked what I saw in that screenshot of Ableton Live. I'll probably join you there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

No worries, duchie, when you get the gear will be exactly when you should get it, and not a second sooner. 
I've got enough learning to do with Ableton to keep me occupied for a while, so the longer you guys have to delay, the better prepared I'll be.


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 16, 2012)

duchieman why the fuck those seed packs say "A vicious RACKET with it's Arms around your Children!" -__- i also opened up a pack of DNA genetic seeds and they had the masonic pyramid.. odd seeing this but 
oh well, it's nothing.... congrats on winning nd stay updated on those beans


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's from Reefer madness.

View attachment 2063569


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Feb 16, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> It's from Reefer madness.
> 
> View attachment 2063569


LMFAO!!! well damn.. that explains a lot


----------



## geekmike (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0157533/

[video=dailymotion;x8ga2m]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8ga2m_devil-s-harvest-1942_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Some hot grannypanty action!


Amazing that people still live in fear of cannabis.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2012)

I give it three snaps in a Z formation....
[video=youtube;O217lJprTag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O217lJprTag[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry, stoner moment 
This is the one I meant to post.
[video=youtube;rmL5s3k9o9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmL5s3k9o9U[/video]


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 16, 2012)

my 600w tent View attachment 2063791


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2012)

can you just imagine?  Im pooped. 

[video=youtube;iQmBgTYLUFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQmBgTYLUFc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some hot grannypanty action!
> 
> 
> Amazing that people still live in fear of cannabis.


hey doob,have you tryd them voodoo doughnuts?
do you know if they ship out?
i sure could use a maple bacon doughnut right now,mmmmm.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2012)

genuity said:


> nice whodat,you mind putting your soil mix in that post?


which one? lol




genuity said:


> hey doob,have you tryd them voodoo doughnuts?
> do you know if they ship out?
> i sure could use a maple bacon doughnut right now,mmmmm.


Now im hungry.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> which one? lol


vics,i think it was.
i had it copy down,but you know....


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, this one is simple and works great.


1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks a bunch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2012)

my poor chair 
here's the master kush the nephew started, he cracked the beans and brought them over. sweet little girls, they still have green embryonic leaves

the ex cheese in re-veg, lot's of sprouts, awesome plant this marijuana  what would the clones be like if i made this a mother? anyone with much re-veg experience?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

That is one big ass brick of hops!

Dez thanks for the vids man... I used to watch that show with my mom and we would laugh a lot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

genuity said:


> hey doob,have you tryd them voodoo doughnuts?
> do you know if they ship out?
> i sure could use a maple bacon doughnut right now,mmmmm.



Haven't been to Voodoo Donuts, but have seen them featured on various food shows on TV.
But I haven't had a donut in years.


*http://voodoodoughnut.com/about.php

*Damn! 
Now I'm hungry, too!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

And for the record:
I'm STILL installing Ableton Suite!
48-gigabytes of instrument sound samples... plus I formatted the hard drive it was installed on, too, which took a while.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 16, 2012)

I have only been to Voodoo once or twice, both times drunk as hell... I probably could get there sober... but a drunken stumble is really the only way to find it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Haven't been to Voodoo Donuts, but have seen them featured on various food shows on TV.
> But I haven't had a donut in years.
> 
> 
> ...


We have a Knockoff Voodoo Donut here in town. http://doughbotdonuts.com/aboutUs.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn! I've been living in Oregon now for 8 years (3 of them were in Portland), and haven't even had a Krispy Kreme donut!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Doobie... you are missing out for sure. Doughnuts have come a long way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2012)

The only good thing about not eating such delicious things is that my cholesterol numbers are down in the vegan zone: 157 total, with 90 for the LDL, and 67 for HDL. (*I am a carnivore who occasioanally eats veggies)
And my triglycgerides were 95.

But a donut would taste so good right now...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn! I've been living in Oregon now for 8 years (3 of them were in Portland), and haven't even had a Krispy Kreme donut!


Like livin in the 90's


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you guys seen this? Should i be looking for a low frequency ballast? Or is it just some new Hype?

[video=youtube;qkgvLwektGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qkgvLwektGg#![/video]


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> can you just imagine?  Im pooped.
> 
> [video=youtube;iQmBgTYLUFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQmBgTYLUFc&amp;feature=related[/video]


 I was just watching vids the other day on this same thing. Didn't see the processing though. Very cool. Thanks whodat. 



mysunnyboy said:


> the ex cheese in re-veg, lot's of sprouts, awesome plant this marijuana  what would the clones be like if i made this a mother? anyone with much re-veg experience?View attachment 2063862


Revegging is great sunnyboy. I've done lot's of it. At first your leaves will grow all funky with single finger leaves and such, then after a while they'll start growing normal again and you're good to either flower the plant again or take cuts. 


Doobie, that's a huge software package! I'm gonna go check this software out a bit closer. 

Oh, and thanks worm and geekmike for clearing up the breeders pack thing.

Edit. One more thing. You can find whodats recipes in my journal, along with a couple of other interesting posts I've found on RIU.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 17, 2012)

I like to ride my bike through hops fields just before harvest... 30 miles of that smell is pretty awesome.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 17, 2012)

Whats up fellow 600 watters?? Well just got my co2 hooked up tonight so here's a few pics. Come roll tru have some more updates posted and let me know what you think. Hope all is well with everyone been a great week. Stay Lit!! 

View attachment 2064045View attachment 2064046View attachment 2064047


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2012)

stupid rule *

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jhod58vw again.




*


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry For The extreme delay but this Romulan has had me on some LAZY SHIT lol
I made hash out of my last few harvest trims so this hash is
Grape Soda, Viet Kong Chemo, Plushberry, Kandy Kush, Red Cherry Berry, and Romulan and holy shit do you get a bunch of different highs from one little piece to the next
Anyway to the BUDS I Ended Up With About 5 Mason Jars Full Of Romulan Alot Of popcornish nugs but alot of dense top nugs to
Romulan


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Should i be looking for a low frequency ballast? Or is it just some new Hype?
> 
> [video=youtube;qkgvLwektGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qkgvLwektGg#![/video]


Seems even Eye Hortilux is finally getting into the game:

[video=youtube_share;_zwStrmLgvM]http://youtu.be/_zwStrmLgvM[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Seems even Eye Hortilux is finally getting into the game:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;_zwStrmLgvM]http://youtu.be/_zwStrmLgvM[/video]


That was where i first saw it, then AN comes out with one. I like the lumatek diss at the beginning of the hortilux video. Bastards always makin cool shit that i want.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Should i be looking for a low frequency ballast? Or is it just some new Hype?
> 
> [video=youtube;qkgvLwektGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qkgvLwektGg#![/video]


I believe it to be mostly hype, or dis-information.

(knocking on wood)
I've yet to burn out an Eye Hortilux Super HPS, or a SunMaster mH, using my Galaxy ballast.
The only thing I've noticed in my set up is that the light from the mH seems to pulse slightly at a rate about 8hZ.

I've had two HPS bulb go for 18 months before deciding to replace them. (still have one as a spare)

There very well might be a benefit to the square wave pulses, but most of us change our bulbs frequently enough that I don't think it's going to make a difference.
If the ballast cost is the same, I'd be willing to try the square waver, as I don't think it would be any worse on the bulbs than a standard (2nd generation+) digital/electronic ballast.
But if the cost is more than 10% above other digitals, I'd wait for the price to come down.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

Morning Guys, Friday again, sheesh, who would have ever thought eh! Got some Livers and Exo cheds to come down today....so best get on with it.

Peace, DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yea I'm usually the last person to jump up and buy new shit. My Lumatek's do a damn good job. 

Mornin Dst!! 

Oh yea just as a precaution don't set your foliar spray next to the Simple Green and then take a Big Ass Hit and accidentally Blast your plants with Simple Green I washed em down good but man that was a close call. Freakin Retard.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

Good morning, D 
The weeks and months seem to fly by...

Thankfully we can slow it down a bit with some good herb


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh yea just as a precaution don't set your foliar spray next to the Simple Green and then take a Big Ass Hit and accidentally Blast your plants with Simple Green I washed em down good but man that was a close call. Freakin Retard.....





Ouch!
Well, you'll have clean plants 
At least it's organic cleaner?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ouch!
> Well, you'll have clean plants
> At least it's organic cleaner?


They are very clean. Not sure about organic? as soon as that shit hit the tops they all shriveled and leaned to one side. As i stood there like an Idiot going wow that is odd, Puff Puff Spray, Hmm I wonder whats up Puff Puff Spray, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 17, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Sorry For The extreme delay but this Romulan has had me on some LAZY SHIT lol
> I made hash out of my last few harvest trims so this hash is
> Grape Soda, Viet Kong Chemo, Plushberry, Kandy Kush, Red Cherry Berry, and Romulan and holy shit do you get a bunch of different highs from one little piece to the next
> Anyway to the BUDS I Ended Up With About 5 Mason Jars Full Of Romulan Alot Of popcornish nugs but alot of dense top nugs to
> Romulan


 Page BUMP


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> They are very clean. Not sure about organic? as soon as that shit hit the tops they all shriveled and leaned to one side. As i stood there like an Idiot going wow that is odd, Puff Puff Spray, Hmm I wonder whats up Puff Puff Spray, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Seems like it's water, two types of alcohols, potassium phosphates and sodium citrate.



Water &#8805; 78%
2&#8208;butoxyethanol &#8804; 5%
Ethoxylated Alcohol &#8804; 5%
Tetrapotassium Pyrophosphate &#8804; 5%
Sodium Citrate &#8804; 5%
Fragrance Proprietary Mixture &#8804; 1%
Colorant


Looks like instant spray burn for a plant.
Good thing you hosed them off in time.

Here's the MSDS on it:

*http://www.simplegreen.com/pdfs/MSDS_EN-US_AllPurposeCleaner.pdf*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

And, yeah, I made a mistake:

"non-toxic" is the claim.

And that might be a bit of a stretch:

*http://www.ecolink.com/info/simple-green-logo-msds-ingredients/*


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone!! Found out yesterday I have a three day weekend. I get Prez day off with pay. My son will be out of the house for most of the weekend so i get to do a little catch up in my rooms. I have a few that are ready to up pot. been having a few problems but maybe have it solved. Time will tell. You guys do amazing stuff. I hope to one day be at ya'lls level. I know i dont post much. I do lurk alot learning and looking at others ideas. Some of the most simple things like using clothes pins to mark your plants so not to write all over your pots. To recipets and other good things. You guys are awesome. DST thanks for starting this thread and the others. Plus thanks for taking the time to visit with a tourist. Ha HA ha Shit i need to get moving. Have a good one everyone. Keep it green.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Yea I'm usually the last person to jump up and buy new shit. My Lumatek's do a damn good job.
> 
> Mornin Dst!!
> 
> Oh yea just as a precaution don't set your foliar spray next to the Simple Green and then take a Big Ass Hit and accidentally Blast your plants with Simple Green I washed em down good but man that was a close call. Freakin Retard.....


Don't worry. When you knock a bowl of lemon juice into your mother's container, I'll issue you a membership card. My soil was at like 3.5 while I scrambled to flush...YEEEAAA.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

Always good to see you around bru, enjoy the long weekend and the peace and quiet!!!!




justlearning73 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Found out yesterday I have a three day weekend. I get Prez day off with pay. My son will be out of the house for most of the weekend so i get to do a little catch up in my rooms. I have a few that are ready to up pot. been having a few problems but maybe have it solved. Time will tell. You guys do amazing stuff. I hope to one day be at ya'lls level. I know i dont post much. I do lurk alot learning and looking at others ideas. Some of the most simple things like using clothes pins to mark your plants so not to write all over your pots. To recipets and other good things. You guys are awesome. DST thanks for starting this thread and the others. Plus thanks for taking the time to visit with a tourist. Ha HA ha Shit i need to get moving. Have a good one everyone. Keep it green.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2012)

happy friday 6 hun! to the bar batman! 

friday special 2 double gin and tonics with squeezed lime in a pint glass YESSIIIRRRR!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Here ya go fatality  Iv had great success using teas  Im about to brew a 50 gallon batch of compost tea with a small amount of guanos mixed in,,,, I ordered 5 gallons of blackstrap molasses lol
> ps: I followed the recipe but also added some great white for good measure
> 
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> Yeah, this one is simple and works great.
> 
> 
> 1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
> ...


3 different soil mixes....too many choices for a mere man like me!! I really want to go organic, but which one ....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a question about folair feeding. Can I give the girls nutes this way? I'm having a bit of an issue at the moment. This is the first time I've ever put two different batches of plants into the tubes at two different times. The plants that are 2 weeks into 12/12 are looking just about right. However, the plants I just put in are looking quite N starved. I usually give them a good dose of veg nutes the first week of 12/12... but everything on the same rez, so that's not going to happen.

So is it possible to put a veg nute mix in my spray bottle and just feed the girls lacking in N?

If so, what strength should it be?

Thanks


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a question about folair feeding. Can I give the girls nutes this way? I'm having a bit of an issue at the moment. This is the first time I've ever put two different batches of plants into the tubes at two different times. The plants that are 2 weeks into 12/12 are looking just about right. However, the plants I just put in are looking quite N starved. I usually give them a good dose of veg nutes the first week of 12/12... but everything on the same rez, so that's not going to happen.
> 
> So is it possible to put a veg nute mix in my spray bottle and just feed the girls lacking in N?
> 
> ...


I've had good luck with General Organics Seaweed mixed at 1/4 strength. Gives NPK in a gentle amount plus beneficials which stay behind after the water is absorbed/evaperates. I'm sure ANY powdered seaweed meal with micro's will due just as well, just remember to mix at a weak strength, or foliage burn awaits...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

Foliar feeding is your best bet IMO jig. The plant can actually take it in quicker than through the roots.

Exit: this way to don't throw off you other plants. In the future I'd suggest using 2 resses.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I've had good luck with General Organics Seaweed mixed at 1/4 strength. Gives NPK in a gentle amount plus beneficials which stay behind after the water is absorbed/evaperates. I'm sure ANY powdered seaweed meal with micro's will due just as well, just remember to mix at a weak strength, or foliage burn awaits...


Seaweed is high in k, not n.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't really want to buy something if I don't need to... can I just use my normal nutrients? at a lower level.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> 3 different soil mixes....too many choices for a mere man like me!! I really want to go organic, but which one ....lol


The first 2 are soilless mixes and require additional nutes. The last one is a super soil aka water only, with the exception of a few doses of tea for additional feeding. Personally, my best batch Iv ever grown was a mix of supersoil and tea.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't really want to buy something if I don't need to... can I just use my normal nutrients? at a lower level.


I only use organic methods. I can't speak as to what would happen with other forms.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't really want to buy something if I don't need to... can I just use my normal nutrients? at a lower level.


This should work, but Im not positive... Read the bottle and see if it has any foliar recommendations/instructions.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I only use organic methods. I can't speak as to what would happen with other forms.


mexican bat guano is a great source of N  Iv also read that blood meal is somewhat water soluble but Iv never tried that.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Seaweed is high in k, not n.



Seaweed (0.2-0-0.3) could be used to correct a small N deficiency for a week. That was my claim. =)​


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Doobie... you are missing out for sure. Doughnuts have come a long way.


I laughed so loud when I read this. 
I like my double chocolate cake doughnuts, mmmmmmm



geekmike said:


> I like to ride my bike through hops fields just before harvest... 30 miles of that smell is pretty awesome.


Iv been reading up on growing hops and think Im gonna make the plunge.... Now I just need to to make some 15-20 foot structures for them to grow on lol.. Or maybe I can try growing them horizontally?.?.?...


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

I've personally found that guano's leave a powdery residue on the foliage when used in that way. Probably wouldn't hurt. Wouldn't throw it late in flower, but a week, sure. A TREE SPIKE! YAAA! (Joke)


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

[h=3]Table 1 Influences determining the efficacy of foliar nutrient sprays[/h]
*PLANT**ENVIRONMENT**SPRAY SOLUTION*Curricular wax​Temperature​Concentration​Epicuticular wax​Light​Application rate​Age of the leaf​Photo period​Application technique​Stomata​Air movement​Wetting agent​Guard cells​Humidity​pH​Leaf hairs​Drought​Polarity​Adaxial leaf side​Time of day​Hygroscopicity​Abaxial leaf side​Osmotic potential of root​Sticking ability​Leaf Turgor​Nutrient stress​Sugars​Surface moisture (dew etc)​Nutrient ratio​ Cation exchange capacity​Carriers, penetrates​ Nutritional status of the plant​Humectants​ Cultivar​Growth stage​ 


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2012)

From the dutch master website in their foliar feeding section: Other things that can be successfully used are a 1/3 strength grow nutrient solution. This can quickly correct any nutrient deficiencies 

Thanks for the help guys.

EDIT: I have absolutely no idea what that table is saying.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

OOO, forgot. You have a wetting agent, right? Hit the undersides of the leaves, as stoma absorb nutrients more quickly.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2012)

How often can/ should I spray them? Just one time... couple times a day for a week... what?

And yes I have a wetting agent.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Seaweed (0.2-0-0.3) could be used to correct a small N deficiency for a week. That was my claim. =)​


I just received some liquid kelp, its 0-0-1
The maxicrop Iv used for years is 1-0-4
and kelp meal is usually 1-.1-2 
Yes it could kinda help fix a N deficiency... but why not use something thats higher in N rather than K to fix a N deficiency is all Im sayin. Iv been foliar feeding with teas made of guano's for years, no problem at all,,, the usual rule applies~~ rinse the next day after foliar feeding.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> How often can/ should I spray them? Just one time... couple times a day for a week... what?
> 
> And yes I have a wetting agent.


Id use it twice a week until your problem is fixed. You'll be VERY surprised at how quickly plants can take in nutes through foliar feeding.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

With lights off, naturally, it won't evaporate quite as quickly. I would hit 'em right after the lights turn off.

And the table shows factors which effect foliage feeding effectiveness. They are separated by location. I.E. Plant, nutrient,air,Etc.


----------



## canavi (Feb 17, 2012)

What should I use to make a DIY cooltube for a 600 watt bulb?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone. I called in sick today! hah, but im not sick, just sick off work.. i have now made a 5 day off weekend! man i love quitting jobs and using up all my PTO.
this is the life. 
I was wondering if you could help me out. I have to come up with a business name when i donate meds. I have to fill out a bloody 1099 tax form now, and pay $35 for a licence.
Also i have been thinking about how i should flush my waterfarm. Just straight water, Final Flush, or maybe Dry KoolBloom? 
Have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Friday Everyone. I called in sick today! hah, but im not sick, just sick off work.. i have now made a 5 day off weekend! man i love quitting jobs and using up all my PTO.
> this is the life.
> I was wondering if you could help me out. I have to come up with a business name when i donate meds. I have to fill out a bloody 1099 tax form now, and pay $35 for a licence.
> Also i have been thinking about how i should flush my waterfarm. Just straight water, Final Flush, or maybe Dry KoolBloom?
> Have a fabulous weekend.


[video=youtube_share;xeQC5qo4kb0]http://youtu.be/xeQC5qo4kb0[/video]


----------



## cory9oh4 (Feb 17, 2012)

So...

I have 6 "tomato" plants growing under my 600w hps. Some of the leaf tips were starting to burn which suggests my light is to close. It was about 13" from the top of the closest cola. 

Question is:
How far should the light be away?

Also, I have 1x 2300k 300w CFL & 3x 5600k 100w CFL spread around the plants to hit lower foliage and buds.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey mr.west. How's it going? You've been sparse. >>>>>>>>>>> ere!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy friday 6 hun! to the bar batman!
> 
> friday special 2 double gin and tonics with squeezed lime in a pint glass YESSIIIRRRR!!!!


 Man I miss tending bar sometimes. Those were some fun days. Have a good one Don.



canavi said:


> What should I use to make a DIY cooltube for a 600 watt bulb?


 I've tried and I wouldn't bother. If it's money, just pinch a couple of extra $20 and buy one, is what I'd suggest. Actually, if you're planning to just grow horizontal, most of us would recommend staying away from the cool tube and going with a air cooled hood for better footprint. 

Happy Friday everyone. Amber, you bad girl, have a great holiday.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

Names:
Meddonator
Docs Trichome
Amber Trichome
Trichdonator
Dankdonator or Dankonator

Water would seem like a reasonable thing to flush with, but then that's me.

You have a fabulour weekend too.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Friday Everyone. I called in sick today! hah, but im not sick, just sick off work.. i have now made a 5 day off weekend! man i love quitting jobs and using up all my PTO.
> this is the life.
> I was wondering if you could help me out. I have to come up with a business name when i donate meds. I have to fill out a bloody 1099 tax form now, and pay $35 for a licence.
> Also i have been thinking about how i should flush my waterfarm. Just straight water, Final Flush, or maybe Dry KoolBloom?
> Have a fabulous weekend.


Jig, I use rhizotonic as a foliar spray.

And Canavi, our man Jig here made his own cool tube. But first off you need to buy an E40 light fighting, I wouldn't try making one of them.

And for the rest....peace and happy Vrijdag!

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

U



cory9oh4 said:


> So...
> 
> I have 6 "tomato" plants growing under my 600w hps. Some of the leaf tips were starting to burn which suggests my light is to close. It was about 13" from the top of the closest cola.
> 
> ...


What kind of reflector are you using? I keep my 600 as close as 6" away with the right reflector and the right exhaust fan. The burned tips might be over nute burn.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

ahah, i love the names DST. Meddonator made me laugh really hard.Your so creative. 
im getting better with the hash oil. This looks closer to your magical cookie dough caramel chocolate croissant looking eerrrllll . This was made with my used vaped herb.lol..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2012)

canavi said:


> What should I use to make a DIY cooltube for a 600 watt bulb?


This is what I did:

Post #37
www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a.html#post2315758


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a question about folair feeding. Can I give the girls nutes this way? I'm having a bit of an issue at the moment. This is the first time I've ever put two different batches of plants into the tubes at two different times. The plants that are 2 weeks into 12/12 are looking just about right. However, the plants I just put in are looking quite N starved. I usually give them a good dose of veg nutes the first week of 12/12... but everything on the same rez, so that's not going to happen.
> 
> So is it possible to put a veg nute mix in my spray bottle and just feed the girls lacking in N?
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that for better absorbtion, humic acid or fulvic acid mixed into the nutes will increase absorption.
Since most pre-mixed nutes have humic acid in them, you should be good to go.

I've used foliar feeding for my girls when something has gone wrong in the soil and I need to keep them fed while I sort it our down below.

Here is a decent article on foliar feeding.
It's very general, but the writer has some info worth reading:

*http://www.puyallup.wsu.edu/~linda%20chalker-scott/horticultural%20myths_files/Myths/Foliar%20feeding.pdf*


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I read somewhere that for better absorbtion, humic acid or fulvic acid mixed into the nutes will increase absorption.
> Since most pre-mixed nutes have humic acid in them, you should be good to go.
> 
> I've used foliar feeding for my girls when something has gone wrong in the soil and I need to keep them fed while I sort it our down below.
> ...


so it seems foliar feeding is just a band-aiid or a short term remedy and not a alternative to root feeding.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not sure how long a person could get away with foliar-only with cannabis.

I've used it with about a 33% strength mixture and spritz the girls 3 times a day with the final one just before the lights go off, and I have a cardboard shield that I hang under my light opening to not have direct light on the leaves until they've dried.

Anyways, The nute-lockout I was compensating for always got sorted out within 2 feeding cycles, so not sure how long it can actually be done.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I just received some liquid kelp, its 0-0-1
> The maxicrop Iv used for years is 1-0-4
> and kelp meal is usually 1-.1-2
> Yes it could kinda help fix a N deficiency... but why not use something thats higher in N rather than K to fix a N deficiency is all Im sayin. Iv been foliar feeding with teas made of guano's for years, no problem at all,,, the usual rule applies~~ rinse the next day after foliar feeding.


I never said THE way was with seaweed. I just said I use GH seaweed which is .2-0-.3. I only suggested that because it works for me. I'm sure there are several ways to treat a N deficiency through foliar feeding.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 17, 2012)

I do the same sort of thing Doobie, in regards to throughout the day, I'll either pull them out or shut the light's off for a bit and give them a good foliar application and letting them dry up before going back under. It does rain during the day sometimes but I do believe the best happens at night, so I prefer to spray at lights out.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm not sure how long a person could get away with foliar-only with cannabis.
> 
> I've used it with about a 33% strength mixture and spritz the girls 3 times a day with the final one just before the lights go off, and I have a cardboard shield that I hang under my light opening to not have direct light on the leaves until they've dried.
> 
> Anyways, The nute-lockout I was compensating for always got sorted out within 2 feeding cycles, so not sure how long it can actually be done.


Nice! I always misted as soon as the lights popped off to avoid burn. It would be a nice experiment to run for sure. Aeroponic foliar...Hmmmm...And when you cut to 12/12? If you can finish a crop with foliar spray, I will kneel at your feet.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Nice! I always misted as soon as the lights popped off to avoid burn. It would be a nice experiment to run for sure. Aeroponic foliar...Hmmmm...And when you cut to 12/12? If you can finish a crop with foliar spray, I will kneel at your feet.


From what i have read excessive foliar feeding will weaken the roots. The plant will stop relying on the roots as it's main supply of nutrients. I foliar feed 2-3 times a week until week 3-4 of 12/12.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm just lucky enough to finish my grows the regular way! 
Because some of the elements aren't mobile, you'd have to supplement with feeding at the root level.
Then there's the possibility of mold or mildew from all the spraying.

Well, at least it's a viable crutch for us while we get our roots back to uptaking what they need.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> From what i have read excessive foliar feeding will weaken the roots. The plant will stop relying on the roots as it's main supply of nutrients. I foliar feed 2-3 times a week until week 3-4 of 12/12.


That makes sense, thats why I feel roots come faster from aeroponic cloning than with cubes and humidity domes. I am no expert and I am sure there are ppl getting roots faster who are dialed in with the rockwool cubes than I do with my cloner....lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That makes sense, thats why I feel roots come faster from aeroponic cloning than with cubes and humidity domes. I am no expert and I am sure there are ppl getting roots faster who are dialed in with the rockwool cubes than I do with my cloner....lol


From the methods I've seen, Aeroponic and DWC cloners are superior to the rest. Just my HO.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> From the methods I've seen, Aeroponic and DWC cloners are superior to the rest. Just my HO.


I had trouble cloning till I made a cloner. Now as long as I change the water every 2 weeks It cant fail.


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

View attachment 2064922View attachment 2064923View attachment 2064924my 600w 12/12 grow bagseed well i found them in a qp but you know turned out they were girls


----------



## duchieman (Feb 17, 2012)

You guys have me interested. I'm not into getting out of my coir and doing hydro but for cloning I'd give that a go. What do you guys add to the water when you're cloning. Anything?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> my 600w 12/12 grow bagseed well i found them in a qp but you know turned out they were girls


Is this your first grow?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You guys have me interested. I'm not into getting out of my coir and doing hydro but for cloning I'd give that a go. What do you guys add to the water when you're cloning. Anything?


I have seen it done with nothing added, here is what Ez-clone recommends.

Note: Avoid using (distilled) water! It causes lack of progress and could prevent roots from
forming at all. However, Reverse Osmosis water is usually fine. If you feel that the tap water in
your area is too high in certain mineral content or has excessive chlorine, it&#8217;s ok to use an RO
system, but tap water in most areas is usually sufficient.
Next, I add my solutions. The first one is Dyna Gro&#8217;s &#8211; ProTekt. This is a silica based solution that
strengthens the cuttings from the inside out. It assists in building stronger cell walls, preventing the
formation of bacteria and invading fungi, and helps with overall health and vigor. I add it at dilution rate
of 1 teaspoon per gallon. In a large 120 cutting unit, this equates to be approximately 20 teaspoons. In
a 60 cutting unit, it equates to 10 teaspoons, and in a 30 cutting unit, it equates to be about 5 teaspoons.
Next, I add Dyna Gro&#8217;s &#8211; KLN. This is added at the same dilution rate, 1 teaspoon per gallon. KLN is a
liquid rooting hormone and is also full of vitamins and minerals.
After my solutions are added, I&#8217;ll adjust the PH. Tap water is usually PH adjusted somewhere close to
neutral or just above 7.0. After adding the Pro Tekt, it usually always causes an increase in PH, so the
PH needs to be lowered with a PH down buffering solution. I&#8217;ve also noticed that even without additives
of any kind, the PH of tap water will have a tendency to rise over the course of 24-48 hours. To
compensate for this, I adjust my initial PH down to approximately 5.2 because I know the PH will slowly
rise somewhere close to between 5.8 and 6.3. This is an acceptable range for getting quality results. I
keep the closest eye on my PH during this time period between 24-48 hrs. If the PH needs to be
adjusted again later on, do so, but it usually stables out after the first couple adjustments. If you are not
sure if you&#8217;ve got an accurate PH reading, I highly recommend getting a quality digital PH meter. You
should be using one of these for your feeding solutions in all stages of growth anyway


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You guys have me interested. I'm not into getting out of my coir and doing hydro but for cloning I'd give that a go. What do you guys add to the water when you're cloning. Anything?


I add K-L-N, Pro Silicate and Liquid Krama. These might not all be needed. I Ph to 5.8 or 5.6 as it might rise but not lower it seems (for me at least) I change water bi-weekly ...Just like the Ronco Showtime Rotisserie,,I set it and forget it. No need to spray leaves or anything. I dont even need Hormone gel or special stem cutting, I still use them mostly though as I have the gel already and why not do what ever to make them faster to root.

If I dont change the water this often rooting gets slower and the sprayer will clog up.


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Is this your first grow?


yeah i tried once before then just stopped


----------



## ptone (Feb 17, 2012)

1200w 5x5



Sour Dubble(r) x Aliendawg (Ether) Adub


Sour Dubble


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 17, 2012)

nice work ptone! am i seeing red trichs scattered everywhere!? that shit looks dark and evil! mmmm sticky my friend nice!


----------



## ptone (Feb 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice work ptone! am i seeing red trichs scattered everywhere!? that shit looks dark and evil! mmmm sticky my friend nice!


Thanks! If you see red trics its just the red from the HPS. 1200w of HPS is hard to get completely out of the picture.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 17, 2012)

I've seen hippie folk use a freshly grown willow branch simply thrown into the bottom of a cloner. Others use $500.00 worth of solutions. Clonex, Dip-n-grow, earth juice all work well.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I've seen hippie folk use a freshly grown willow branch simply thrown into the bottom of a cloner. Others use $500.00 worth of solutions. Clonex, Dip-n-grow, earth juice all work well.


 Other than maybe another air pump for the cloner, I really don't want to get into buying more product. With all the EM's, beneficial bacteria and fungus that I have I'm not into throwing more into the mix. Funny you mentioned the willow afrawfraw, I'm surrounded in willows and I steeped some a couple of summers ago after reading about it. I wonder how that would work in a tea?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow. What's going on? I've gone and done all kinds of things and no posts? Oh yeah, Friday. Other people have lives. Forgot. 

Well, for when you get back then. After examining all my new seedlings and everything else, I feel confident I'm back on track and decided to lay some primo gear down in the dirt. Two of each we have, DPQ F2, Deep Psychosis F3, Casey Jones S1 and Cesspool. I feel a really exciting spring and summer coming on.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Wow. What's going on? I've gone and done all kinds of things and no posts? Oh yeah, Friday. Other people have lives. Forgot.
> 
> Well, for when you get back then. After examining all my new seedlings and everything else, I feel confident I'm back on track and decided to lay some primo gear down in the dirt. Two of each we have, DPQ F2, Deep Psychosis F3, Casey Jones S1 and Cesspool. I feel a really exciting spring and summer coming on.


I am still lurking,,,ever vigilant looking for a new-used car to replace the one I sold.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 17, 2012)

lurking here as well. cruising job postings, unstoned. can't smoke since i'm planning on leaving my current job, damn pee test. its been a week so far and a bad one too. two people left my company last friday and all the work has been dumped on our dept, not cool. so i'm stressed out and cant smoke, hate drinking since i get hives and the asian glow. its a cruel world.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

Im lurking as well... Looking at roof racks, drinking beer lol... contemplating and smoking salad joints.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am so pissed!! All the cars I want sell 15 min b4 I get to them. This is getting to be crazy. The problem is its car buying time (taxes) too much competition. I dont want to make a snap decision, and that makes me miss some great deals. 

I re-potted my Gods gift, damn was she root bound, went from 3 liter to a 7 gallon....lol. I would top her as she is going straight up with a single stalk still, but I have no room for her when she spreads her wings. So tall bean pole she stays for now. 

I am going to just hack my moms I think spring is just too far off to deal with these monsters right now.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 17, 2012)

got a nice morph here... bud sites developing on the leaf stems and directly on the main stalk.

I'm trying to ID her, she is from a freebee pack of KC Brains seeds. Let me know if you know, I might try her in my greenhouse if she is a early finisher.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm thinking it's Mango

it was a super slow start to the veg but then just recently picked up fast.

Here's that mango from the KC Brains site... a lot more stretched out than mine, but it looks to be outdoor.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 17, 2012)

that is a big girl. i had some KC Brains in the past. grew out the NL Special and Brazil, some decent buds. i still have a few packs from way back in the day, overgrow days when gypsy and mongoose did the KC brains promotion. damn that was a long time ago.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol... asian glow. Crazy thing that. I was usually the recipient of the drinks my friends ordered and could only drink a few sips of. Good times.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I've seen hippie folk use a freshly grown willow branch simply thrown into the bottom of a cloner. Others use $500.00 worth of solutions. Clonex, Dip-n-grow, earth juice all work well.


Sorry guys, I was out at a house party last night and just woke up....

Funny, I use to use WIllow bark for brewing a tonic to use as a rooting hormone (there ar eloads of willows in the Dam). It contains IBA (indolebutyric acid) which is a root stimulator. And can also be used in a similar way to rhizotonic. Like everything natural though, you need to keep brewing up tnoics as it doesn't last long, get's all scheumy on top (in my experience)......I never really classed myself as a hippie though, lol.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 17, 2012)

well there is a cure for the asian glow = pepcid AC. i take the extra strength version, it helps combat the redness and allow me to drink a lot more. we asians lack an enzyme to process the alcohol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2012)

I need to grow some willow trees then!


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2012)

Get on it whodat, when I pitch up at your farm I expect to see natural rooting hormone a plenty!!! Gotta cut, got cheese to cut......laters dudes and dudettes....


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 18, 2012)

cory9oh4 said:


> So...
> 
> I have 6 "tomato" plants growing under my 600w hps. Some of the leaf tips were starting to burn which suggests my light is to close. It was about 13" from the top of the closest cola.
> 
> ...


Wow u got buds and colas on ur tomato plant nice jk lol just move it up a little if it isn't hot on the back of ur hand it should be ok


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I need to grow some willow trees then!


they grow naturally around ponds as I have several but can be a nuisance and take over.


cof


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 18, 2012)

semi lurking this morning... going to look at a house in an hour. will let ya know how it all goes tomorrow... or tonight... got some work today too! things might be getting better... i might be closer to having my zen garden back then i know.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2012)

Would be awesome to have to back to growing!
You had quite a set up going.

It hurt to read your post about the forced chop, and can only imagine what it must have felt like for you.
But I hope all goes well in your search!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Saturday to all!


Have dove headlong into Ableton Suite since I opened the box, but have been lurking when I can. 


Have been contructing my first drum kit in the program: one that suits my needs, is arranged exactly how I want it laid out on the MPK61, and am almost done with it.


For those who know me here in Club 600, I'm a fan of Rush, so I'm constructing my drum kit to approximate the range of drums & percussion of Neil Peart's general setup.



So, my first serious music project using my new drum kit will be.... 
*drum roll, please*........


_*Playing the last 3m20s of "By-Tor and the Snow Dog" from their album Fly By Night !!!*_
(*_drums first, then will record me playing my bass to a separate track_)


This is my "To Do" list:

================
*Need 3m20s of drums for grow update footage*


***_*Copy the drums from By-tor and the Snow Dog from about 5m20s onward!*_***
(_song is 8m40s long_)


*To do list*:


**make the choke work for the high hat*
**split the keyboard so the right-hand side is the wind chimes that Neil uses*
**add smaller toms for the upper range*
**add one more snare* (_tight snare, bright stick_)
**add glockenspiel*

----------
*Arrangement:

*
**Ambiance: using wind chimes, cymbals, glockenspiel, snare rolls* (_from 5m20s to 6m14s_) _**56secs*_
**13sec drum roll crescendo* (from 6m14s to 6m27s) _**13secs*_
**Cymbal splash and lazy rock drum rythm to finale of wind chimes *(_from 6m28s to 8m40s_) **2m13s*
================

the song:

[video=youtube_share;2UU62UcP_BA]http://youtu.be/2UU62UcP_BA[/video]

----------
And this is the vid I'll be adding the music to.

[video=youtube_share;0ct_XCRrVmk]http://youtu.be/0ct_XCRrVmk[/video]

Was a slow Friday, so figured I'd get some green up on your screens, since my music project might take a day or so to do properly.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

*

Thought i'd share some pics of MY golden hash oil, that no one else i know makes it like. u know when u touch fresh nugs, an that stickiness on your fingers? that smell of the bud, thats what this smells like, and this oil was made from the sugar leaves from my outdoor plant, absolutely delicious!. I used Shellite in case u were curious. no chlorophyl in this golden grease!!! it may not be the highest yielding method, but i think it is very very pure, so sticky you can make strands of it like 10cm long, deliceous​
​
*
yuuuuuuuuuuum check that colour out!!!

View attachment 2066230


----------



## justlearning73 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good morning 600. I was wondering do any of you know a way to track ur package after it is transfered from Royal Mail to the other mail going over seas? I have the tracking number from royal mail but it does no good now that it is transfered over to US.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> **add glockenspiel*


Hey... that's DST's job!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2012)

I think we have him splitting duties on triangle and glocken*waffe *


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 18, 2012)

justlearning73 said:


> Good morning 600. I was wondering do any of you know a way to track ur package after it is transfered from Royal Mail to the other mail going over seas? I have the tracking number from royal mail but it does no good now that it is transfered over to US.


USPS should have a number for it, if it's charged that way. Just so you know, most packages are delivered within 7-10 business days (Including Saturdays) within the states. I don't know how you'd get that though...


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *
> 
> Thought i'd share some pics of MY golden hash oil, that no one else i know makes it like. u know when u touch fresh nugs, an that stickiness on your fingers? that smell of the bud, thats what this smells like, and this oil was made from the sugar leaves from my outdoor plant, absolutely delicious!. I used Shellite in case u were curious. no chlorophyl in this golden grease!!! it may not be the highest yielding method, but i think it is very very pure, so sticky you can make strands of it like 10cm long, deliceous​
> ​
> ...



Great! THANKS! Now I have scratch marks all over my monitor from clawing at that picture. Please be more considerate when posting pure happiness, thanx.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 18, 2012)

justlearning73 said:


> Good morning 600. I was wondering do any of you know a way to track ur package after it is transfered from Royal Mail to the other mail going over seas? I have the tracking number from royal mail but it does no good now that it is transfered over to US.


 My experience has been that that it will show when it gets cleared thru customs and has been sent foreword (At least 1 week, up to 3). It will arrive a week (Florida) after that. You won't get any updates after it leaves customs until after its delivered. I'm talking seeds from The Attitude, is that what you're asking about? It takes me a month from the day I send a money order till I get the seeds.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 18, 2012)

ok, so checked out the house... it'll work. the rent is right where i need it to be, there is work to be done, and a semi scummy landlord who doesnt want to do it, so i see free and discounted rent in my future. he seems like the type that will stay out of my way for the most part. giving him a deposit and getting keys on weds... then i will start working on it, and be moved by the 7th i hope. looks like it'll be a basement grow... there is a perfect spot for it. i need to get my ozn-1 in there tho, to start killing off some normal basement molds and moisture. lots to do... a few weeks to do it. 

next step in my mind... get ahold of my buddy with my genetics, and get a few cuts back of the Durban Poison, Hollands Hope, and PK Kush. The UnderDog's I will do from seed again. 

ugh... got all this moving shit to do, and i cant stop thinking of "how will I grow"


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im lurking as well... Looking at roof racks, drinking beer lol... contemplating and smoking salad joints.


I put one on my Grand Cherokee recently to hold a full size spare, bumper jack, recovery stuff, etc. and am now planning to mount a few lights on it since it's in the right spot and would be easier than mounting to the actual roof. Got mine off ebay and am happy with it. I'll throw a pic up later but need to go tend to the boy right now, he's not feeling well this morning.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

Absolutely love that song Doobie. That was one my favorites back when I listened to Rush a lot and brings back a lot of great memories. Thanks for making my morning


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

Is this what you used?

[h=1]Shellite[/h]From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
*Shellite* may refer to :

An Australian form of Naphtha
British explosive filling for armour-piercing naval shells of the 1920s - 1930s, composed of Lyddite and dinitrophenol.


----------



## Calidadd (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello 6er's, got my new toy (laptop) yesterday!!! Got an Asus A53E. Not bad...not bad at all!!! Well, here's some porn to make up for my absence. Slowly but surely.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it, dez 
It's an oldie but a goody, and they sure don't make them like that any more, unfortunately.

Got all of my tom toms added and tuned (10 tom toms with a double floor tom, so 11 toms all together), and got the choke to work on the high hat, too!

Made the drum roll crescendo, but I need to take a toke break, then add wind chimes & glockenspiel before I can continue the recording process.

If the wife & I get back into a house this year, I'm going to be getting a decent eletronic/MIDI drum kit to use with Ableton.
Back to toking...


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

I have used Bacardi 151 and Everclear before to do washes for tinctures and stuff. I've used Butane to make BHO, ice/water for bubble hash and dry ice for keif hash. I have decided that I like the last two methods best for concentrates because I don't have to evaporate anything off before use. My first run with BHO I could taste a little butane still and don't like the thought of inhaling butane. I didn't like tasting the alcohol in my shtuff either so I tried evapoerating the aclohol completely out and was left with a black goo that was nice when lased in bowls or joints but it seemed to take forever to get all of the alcohol out. I see myself using dry ice more often than any other method for simplicity and time reasons but I love seeing the different levels of purity in the bubble hash so will still be doing that from time to time.

I'd be willing to try that shellite I guess if it evaporates off easily and quickly. I wouldn't want to consume any of it though, it's ugly stuff in it's raw form. We used it to clean car parts before it was outlawed due to the fumes being toxic to breathe. OSHA only allows detergent based cleaners now in shops in California, maybe the whole US but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2012)

You should try my bho dez. Not a trace of butane.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 18, 2012)

Querkle 34 Days 
In The Battle Of Buds Vs Trics I Think The Trics Are Winning 


























Also Qrazy Russian(Bred By Chef C)


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

I've only made it a few times now and I only tasted the butane the first time. I got it purged pretty good after that and it was clean tasting like the stuff I had at Seedless' place. I tasted a little butane in the stuff we had at your place but it was your first attempt and it was better than my first attempt, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice and frosty HS. me likey, likey


----------



## duchieman (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry your trichs and buds aren't getting along Hotsause. lol That reminds me of another old Rush song. Nice girls HS. 

[video=youtube;UWHEcIbhDiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWHEcIbhDiw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's my Jeep GC right after I put on the roof basket/rack and blacked out the lights and mouldings. It looks similar now but has some ammo cans and a bumper jack mounted to the basket.
It's basic with a 2" lift, mud terrain tires and off road shocks. I need to strengthen the front axle assembly with some gussets or sleeve the axle tubes is what I'm told by 4x4 guys. I guess they're known for bending when playing on the trails but so far so good with mine. My son likes to hit the trails in it so we drive it out to places to go hiking and stuff but that's it right now.

Can you tell that I like just about everything black? My house would be black if I could get away with it......just kidding.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 18, 2012)

Forgot 2 of my favorite pics....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2012)

Trimming the big-ass moms and found mite damage in the back, I am hacking now to make the neem spraying easier. I wonder if I can root large branches in a cloner?


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 18, 2012)

you can root them but if they are barky it will take a bit longer


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Trimm8ing the big-ass moms and found mite damage in the back, I am hacking now to make the neem spraying easier. I wonder if I can root large branches in a cloner?


Sure you can. It just gives you more plant to work with when it roots.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Schwag Fairy showed up today. Thanks DST!!! Cool Shit Man. 

WTF is the Cat with the Nuts/Tits??


----------



## duchieman (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, it's been too quiet and I have to ask. Where the hell is BKB? I haven't heard a peep and his thread hasn't updated on my list in ages. Anyone know?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey worm, what Devils Harvest did you get. I just got some Strawberry Sour Diesel femms.

By the way, I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do with, and where to place, my pussy penis. Or is that penis pussy?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2012)

Bagged up the seeds I pulled from the four little plants I pollenated. I don't know I put CxC and HxH on those but oh well. I'm happy with how many there are since the plants were so small.
They are Cheese Surprise, Herijuana and crosses of the two both ways to see which offers the best phenos. I'll pop some of each at some point but not right now.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Ok, it's been too quiet and I have to ask. Where the hell is BKB? I haven't heard a peep and his thread hasn't updated on my list in ages. Anyone know?


He is MIA over at the Bubbleponics site also. Hope he is ok.


----------



## GoodItes (Feb 18, 2012)

My last grow. It's now a 1200watt and I look forward to posting flower pics soon. http://youtu.be/H6ZOr88p_n8


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow Nice work GoodItes!!!




GoodItes said:


> My last grow. It's now a 1200watt and I look forward to posting flower pics soon. [video=youtube;H6ZOr88p_n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6ZOr88p_n8[/video]


----------



## GoodItes (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanx Jigfresh. Its nice to get a lil' encouragement. The vid quality is mediocre but it gives you the idea. Maybe I'll upload my current 1200watt soon.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2012)

So I was gonna look at a car posted on C.L. and something seemed fishy to me so I called and told hom we can meet tomorrow. I see another ad on there with the same pic different number and different info. Turns out he is a jacker. I called him on it and he definitely is crooked. It is a rough world out there!!


----------



## GoodItes (Feb 18, 2012)

Some still shots.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice work goodites!! Frosty goodness


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So I was gonna look at a car posted on C.L. and something seemed fishy to me so I called and told hom we can meet tomorrow. I see another ad on there with the same pic different number and different info. Turns out he is a jacker. I called him on it and he definitely is crooked. It is a rough world out there!!



Tons of creeps out to in this fucked up world. Craigslist can be a Hot Spot sometimes. Be careful man.


----------



## geekmike (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought an old truck a couple years ago off craigs list. Great truck, but I found 2 old used condoms under the front seat. My Father-in-law was right there when they fell out of the side of the truck (I pulled something out of the truck) I had to ramble on about how I just got the truck and they weren't mine, lol. Then we smoked a bowl and cleaned the truck.

Not shady or anything, just nasty as shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah he wanted to meet on the same street that a cl car deal went bad a few weeks ago. prolly same guy?!?

check out the fake ads

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2859013845.html

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2858501786.html

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2858420045.html

different phone numbers and different miles yr car etc....latest ad they put info from both ads 165k miles in english in spanish the put the 140k miles from the other ad. Both parties say they are the real car owner....lol and that other listing is fake...I found out that the phone number is reported as scammers and I reported it now also.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2012)

GoodItes said:


> Some still shots. View attachment 2067765View attachment 2067770View attachment 2067771View attachment 2067786View attachment 2067776


looks good. what strain?







cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2012)

That's some shady shit bassman. Just a tip on finding a used car... I research what car I actually want to get first.. then look for that car. It helps to have a plan and you aren't just looking at a million cars for tons of different prices. It's always worked for me real good. If you want to PM me any links to check them out for you I can I have good luck with stuff like that.

Just watched "30 minutes or less". Funny funny movie. It must be by the same people that made pineapple express. It's a high action comedy. Funny stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's some shady shit bassman. Just a tip on finding a used car... I research what car I actually want to get first.. then look for that car. It helps to have a plan and you aren't just looking at a million cars for tons of different prices. It's always worked for me real good. If you want to PM me any links to check them out for you I can I have good luck with stuff like that.
> 
> Just watched "30 minutes or less". Funny funny movie. It must be by the same people that made pineapple express. It's a high action comedy. Funny stuff.


I love comedy at night....lol

I watched that and it is funny
I am looking for 94-97 accords mainly for price and reliability/mpg.
I have had all sorts of fun cars, now I just need a old man kind of car though...lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2012)

If anyone has netflix and wants to watch a cool documentary that might inspire positive changes:
_*
"The Secret"*_

I've been a some time practitioner of this philosophy, and it works when you make it work. 
Many of us use the techniques described without ever even knowing it.

It's only online until the 20th, so check it out if you have the time.

This is not from "The Secret", but this is the philosophy behind it:

[video=youtube_share;OWAw7gxfB7Q]http://youtu.be/OWAw7gxfB7Q[/video]

"*The best things in my life, the things that I thought at first were out of reach, became the easiest thing to grasp when I made them easy to grab and then reached out my hand to take it...*" -M. Andrew Comeaux


----------



## GoodItes (Feb 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> looks good. what strain? .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bubba Kush. The yield wasn't big but the smoke was great


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gotta love some Bubba esp as frosty as yers looks...


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Schwag Fairy showed up today. Thanks DST!!! Cool Shit Man. View attachment 2067004
> 
> WTF is the Cat with the Nuts/Tits??



Haha, that thing is so daft. Jigresh actually knows the guy who came up with the cat penis thing.....he has just graduated Fine Art in Amsterdam, he comes into the Grey Area coffeeshop and generally talks rubbish, I slag him off a bit, he smokes, and then he leaves...he's a deep art student type. Jig, you know the guy, the one that annoys you?!?!! lol.



duchieman said:


> Ok, it's been too quiet and I have to ask. Where the hell is BKB? I haven't heard a peep and his thread hasn't updated on my list in ages. Anyone know?


I asked BC about that and got zero reply from him as well. I hope he's cool. I think he was busy doing stuff as his Mum had passed away recently, remember he had to go on that trrip?

Morning peeps, off to chop Sour Cherry and water the thirsty ones.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Haha, that thing is so daft. Jigresh actually knows the guy who came up with the cat penis thing.....he has just graduated Fine Art in Amsterdam, he comes into the Grey Area coffeeshop and generally talks rubbish, I slag him off a bit, he smokes, and then he leaves...he's a deep art student type. Jig, you know the guy, the one that annoys you?!?!! lol.


Hahaha... real nice guy... annoying as shit!! lol



DST said:


> I asked BC about that and got zero reply from him as well. I hope he's cool. I think he was busy doing stuff as his Mum had passed away recently, remember he had to go on that trrip?


I texted BKB and heard nothing back. I know BC has a new place to live, and a new job, not to mention the new baby... so I'm sure he's busy with stuff. Don't know what's up with BKB. Maybe he's with family this weekend???


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 19, 2012)

Whats up everyone?? Here's a few pic updates of my sexy girls day 10 of flower already nugging up nicely. Can't wait have the new co2 system up and running also. Well hit me up sometime send some love to my thread & take care as always. Stay Litt!!


View attachment 2068110View attachment 2068111View attachment 2068112View attachment 2068113View attachment 2068114


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

hey guys get a laugh outta this.....

it'll wear u out laughing i swear...........http://www.fart-sounds.net/fart_sound_board.htm


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2012)

just signing in so u guys know im shtill boot. going to my mums for a turky dinner today for the princesses birthday lol.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

birthday wishes to the princess!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed for BKB.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Sour Cherry, going to be available in around 3 weeks........through our friends at Breeders Boutique








































There's a few calyxes left where the stigmas have just curled in, like in this little nug, but most have been swallowed up with the swollen calyxes so i was happy to chop...times is of the essence at the moment.















Just for a colour comparison......












Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> birthday wishes to the princess!!!


Ditto, and i'm jealous cuz i'd love some turkey .


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Unfortunately the MTF continues to spurt out nanners and some full pods, so it got pulled from the cab and is in the greenhouse so as not to cause trouble. Probably just chop it, not sure.......


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy shit D thats some colorful shit you got there  Do most phenos turn redish/purplish or is she the one to look out for?


----------



## bud7144 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I wasn't planning on adding any more seeds to my collection, but Sour Cherry is something I have been waiting for. Can't wait to grab some of that when its available!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Unfortunately the MTF continues to spurt out nanners and some full pods, so it got pulled from the cab and is in the greenhouse so as not to cause trouble. Probably just chop it, not sure.......



The MTF is renowned for herming i've read a few grow reports that have had the same problems


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy cow, has the Princess already been with us for a year?! Damn... time is flying. 

Glad everyone who's here is here on this Sunday... about to go bongo something special and then do some work. Hope those who aren't with us are well, too.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2012)

Funny bobo... the princess has been with us for over 20 years now. It's the baby you are thinking of, and not quite a year yet. What you smoking on? I want some, lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2012)

The little ganja princess is the mother of the baby and is 23 today, baby H will be six months old in 2 days time lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Morning Peeps, Ever want to just take a lawn mower and mow down your whole crop? Fuck me i am having the worst luck this time around. Somehow my ph has gone through the roof and my plants are all spiral and weak looking. I noticed our city water has a ph of 8.8 (confirmed by another local) WTF it has always been around 7.5 

I flushed them with plain PH'd water so i hope things get better.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Of the 4 females I got 2 have had the red/purple so I think the colournig is fairly dominant.


Hotsause said:


> Holy shit D thats some colorful shit you got there  Do most phenos turn redish/purplish or is she the one to look out for?


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Morning Peeps, Ever want to just take a lawn mower and mow down your whole crop? Fuck me i am having the worst luck this time around. Somehow my ph has gone through the roof and my plants are all spiral and weak looking. I noticed our city water has a ph of 8.8 (confirmed by another local) WTF it has always been around 7.5
> 
> I flushed them with plain PH'd water so i hope things get better.


Damn bro that sucks hope they bounce back, yeah when you hit me up I tested mine was bouncing from 8.7-8.9 that shits crazy.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Morning Peeps, Ever want to just take a lawn mower and mow down your whole crop? Fuck me i am having the worst luck this time around. Somehow my ph has gone through the roof and my plants are all spiral and weak looking. I noticed our city water has a ph of 8.8 (confirmed by another local) WTF it has always been around 7.5
> 
> I flushed them with plain PH'd water so i hope things get better.


Do you think funding cuts have led to less maintenance on the water supply?...or have weather conditions changed to warrant less or more water into the water table?


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Do you think funding cuts have led to less maintenance on the water supply?...or have weather conditions changed to warrant less or more water into the water table?
> 
> 
> cof


We have had almost no rain this winter. Two small storms and that's it. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2012)

Habby birthday mrs west 

D~ just lovely, sour cherry!

We have had PLENTY of rain this winter, so my well should be filled good... Im actually having so much rain Iv had to dig a trench and install some drainage to keep my garden from flooding over and being washed away... still working on this actually.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Well well, lol, after all my chat previously about using my rainwater, which I did for the whole of 2011 without issue, I do believe the PH of it, or something has fukked things up in general of late. Our avacados started to show huge nute lock out, and my plants in general where not doing as well I thought. So we started using tap water on the avacados and leaving it sitting for a day, and they have bounced right back.....so it's back to the tap water until I can figure out what is going on. Perhaps it is something in the water tank (plastic), or perhaps it is something from the greenhouse guttering (alluminium I am guessing). Anyway, since the big freeze I have not used any of the water I have collected ( due to the fact that it is still on the whole a large ice cube, lol).

EDIT: And Happy Birthday to LGP!!!


----------



## geekmike (Feb 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Habby birthday mrs west
> 
> D~ just lovely, sour cherry!
> 
> We have had PLENTY of rain this winter, so my well should be filled good... Im actually having so much rain Iv had to dig a trench and install some drainage to keep my garden from flooding over and being washed away... still working on this actually.


I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Hahaha, the Dutch do like something Dutch. So there is about 16,000,000 million Dutch in the Netherlands and this song has been viewed 10million plus times, lol.
[youtube]UyTazPPWIKk[/youtube]
I'll take you!!! lol.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2012)

What are they singing D?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 19, 2012)

Evening 6'ers a couple of my livers/blues just goin on 9 weeks


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Hahaha, the Dutch do like something Dutch. So there is about 16,000,000 million Dutch in the Netherlands and this song has been viewed 10million plus times, lol.
> [youtube]UyTazPPWIKk[/youtube]
> I'll take you!!! lol.








The uploader has not made this video available in your country. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
> Sorry about that.


http://hidemyass.com/vpn/


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Look at this shit!!! Tops feel very dry to the touch. These are the two worst of the bunch. all of them are starting to do it. Thinking maybe another heavy flush with RO water? at this point i am stumped. FMG


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> If anyone has netflix and wants to watch a cool documentary that might inspire positive changes:
> _*
> "The Secret"*_
> 
> ...


"The Secret" in action:

Went to Guitar Center with the wife to get a pack of strings for my bass and maybe a pair of instrument cables so I can finally use the stereo output feature of my GT-10B fx processor.
It's a brand new store, opened a few days ago (Thursday night), and the wife wanted to get out of the aprtment and asked if I wanted to check out the new store.
Silly rabbit... of course I want to go!  
Once inside I go back to the area with the bass guitars and gravitated towards the wall with the 6-string basses hanging from it.
Spotted a nice Ibanez 6-string and decided to have it hooked up to an amp so I could check it out.
Fell in love with the tone immediately!
And had a great feel in my hands, too!
Actually had me shaking by the time I finished playing.
The MSRP on the back of the tag was $467, so even their "Guaranteed Lowest Price" was was out of my truly non-existant budget.
I only went there for strings and cables.
Here is where it gets interesting.
The "Guaranteed Lowest Price" on the front of the tag was marked at $197. 
Being broke until March had me thinking I could come back down when I had the cash.
I let the salesman know that this guitar was at the top of my list of things to get and that I'd be back at the end of March to get one.
He offered a lay-away plan, and I let him know I'll talk with my wife about it while I got some strings & cables and would let him know.
We walk around the store looking at stuff and the wife says I should get the guitar while the price is good!
Took some convincing (not TOO much) before I caved in from all the arm twisting. 
So I go back to the bass section and find the salesman and let him know I want to jump on the deal and buy it today.
He gets the guitar and scans the tag at the register, and the price come up as $300.
He realizes that in the haste to set up the new store, someone wrote the wrong price on the tag!
He lets me know what's up and says he'll have to clear it with the store manager, but that he'd make sure I got it at the marked price.
He comes back with the manager who authorizes it at the register, we pay, and I walk out the store with a super sweet deal!

Now, here's where The Secret comes into play:
I have been wishing that I'd had enough money to get a 6-string bass way back when I bought my 5-string bass.
At which point it became a goal of mine.
Researched affordable 6-string basses and came up with a Yamaha or a Schecter for around $600 to $800, and the _*Ibanez GSR206*_!!!
Much respect for those out there that can drop $500+ dollars on the things they want/need, but my health problems have kept me under-employed for a while now, and I refuse to get on welfare or SSI, so my income is limited to small quaterly dividend payouts that often just go to bills or things that are truly needed.
So even the normal asking price of $300 is at the limit of what I'm willing to go for. (*and I just dropped a LOT of $$ on Ableton Suite 8, so my budget was pretty close to finito)
$197 is a whole different ball of wax!
At the wife's urging, I bought it!!!
I am truly lucky to have a wife who puts up with my crap, and still lets me splurge on my music stuff.
Going to be putting it all to good use as the year progresses.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Look at this shit!!! Tops feel very dry to the touch. These are the two worst of the bunch. all of them are starting to do it. Thinking maybe another heavy flush with RO water? at this point i am stumped. FMG
> 
> View attachment 2069063View attachment 2069064


That and spray a light foliate feed to overcome the dryness.


cof


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Look at this shit!!! Tops feel very dry to the touch. These are the two worst of the bunch. all of them are starting to do it. Thinking maybe another heavy flush with RO water? at this point i am stumped. FMG
> 
> View attachment 2069063View attachment 2069064


maybe to close to the lights as well?


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 19, 2012)

6 string bass is freaking awesome man. i really want to learn some string instrument and the piano


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2012)

Making music is like the ultimate video game that never ends!
Keeps me sane, and hopeful.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok Doobie, enough already. You're really making me fricking jealous!  No really bro, I know exactly what you're talking about and how most of the time your a day late or a dollar short. Very cool you're able to land these great deals on the things you want. I really like Ibaneze gear too. You can't go wrong. Yay Mrs. Doobiebrother!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> "The Secret" in action:
> 
> Went to Guitar Center with the wife to get a pack of strings for my bass and maybe a pair of instrument cables so I can finally use the stereo output feature of my GT-10B fx processor.
> It's a brand new store, opened a few days ago (Thursday night), and the wife wanted to get out of the aprtment and asked if I wanted to check out the new store.
> ...


Nice Bass Doob!!! More six's in your life. I am amazed at how low the prices can get at GC sometimes.



Ok 6 gallons of RO water and emptied the the excess water out of the trays. That water tested at 6.0ph so i should be good. turned the lights down and gave them a light mist of plain ro water.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2012)

Right place at the right time, for a change.


I'm loving the 6th string, too!
Only took a few seconds to get used to it, and now it's like it was always there under my fingers.
Definitely a happy camper today!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Doesn't this look like a Rabbit? lol


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2012)

Wearing shades!

Either that or he's bug eyed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2012)

That's a trip!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Now I don't want to smoke it. Can I sell it on Ebay as a Easter Bunny?


----------



## geekmike (Feb 19, 2012)

What's up 600.... here's a shot of my Black Widow. Still about 10-14 days from harvest, more pics in my thread.















Here's my Mendo Purp @ about 36 Days


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Doesn't this look like a Rabbit? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a dank little bunny! it must be smoked!

I got a cool one kinda like that,,,


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2012)

whodat

is that a multi-crested warbler?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> is that a multi-crested warbler?
> 
> ...


its whatever you want to call it lol It was some good smoke though. Its one of the beans I got from my MVK mix pack (mountain view kush)


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> looks like a dank little bunny! it must be smoked!
> 
> I got a cool one kinda like that,,,


nice, I'd hit that


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> its whatever you want to call it lol It was some good smoke though. Its one of the beans I got from my MVK mix pack (mountain view kush)


I just put 4 seeds of MVK in soil yesterday.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2012)

Hows about a new avatar.?

Space bomb at harvest.


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 19, 2012)

damn that space bomb is purple, i wish my pheno did that. trich production is amazing


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I just put 4 seeds of MVK in soil yesterday.
> 
> 
> cof


Those beans came from a different plant from that mix. It had a strong 7up limy smell to her,,, and no telling who the dad was. I stuck it in the male room when the boys were blooming, could be spacebomb, another mvk, or BnS fathers.
Heres the mom from that mvk mix.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2012)

Refusedpanda said:


> damn that space bomb is purple, i wish my pheno did that. trich production is amazing


Some of my favorite smoke  thanks panda


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> looks like a dank little bunny! it must be smoked!
> 
> I got a cool one kinda like that,,,



Now I can't say for sure but I think that thing is flipping me the off, LOL.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2012)

Michael Davis the Bassist died the other day. What a bummer.....

[video=youtube;yvJGQ_piwI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJGQ_piwI0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn, haven't heard them in forever.
Life is far too short.
RIP Mike.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2012)

Refusedpanda said:


> nice, I'd hit that


[youtube]fcRIKoUgHxY[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2012)

Morgen ya crazy cats!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

Mornings! 

Whodat those foxtails look like they've fallen out with each other!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Hows about a new avatar.?
> 
> Space bomb at harvest.


i say high five on that one!!! man that colour is to die for

View attachment 2070192


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2012)

I am going to say Calcium Worm, something is locking it out or you got a deficiency...calcium brings hooked shaped leaves and distortions......


wormdrive66 said:


> Look at this shit!!! Tops feel very dry to the touch. These are the two worst of the bunch. all of them are starting to do it. Thinking maybe another heavy flush with RO water? at this point i am stumped. FMG
> 
> View attachment 2069063View attachment 2069064


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2012)

whats happend to this site all the posts and that have gone back to 20th feb everything iv uploaded to this site and comments from then are gone anyone else have this problem


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 16, 2012)

budolskie said:


> whats happend to this site all the posts and that have gone back to 20th feb everything iv uploaded to this site and comments from then are gone anyone else have this problem


https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2012)

Gamer621 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html


cheers m8 are well il hoy sum pics on later tonight when iv been down the garden for a few hours


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2012)

Freaking lamer haxers !!!1
 
Good weekend to all..


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

Does this mean I can go on my holiday again? lol.....oh I wish.

Nice stuff Hydrogp.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

this was my flower this this morgen, done a few changes and up potting as well since then.....





















This is one of the DOG KushX Regulars from seed.










And another one...slightly diff pheno, but still with kush like leaves, longer fan leaf stems as well.





Looks like it's had a bit of frazzling while I was away.






Mystery in the veg tent, either labels have been moved upside down, or I have lost my Casey Jones strain. (I guess I could go with hand out begging for another cut, but I hate doing that). Anyway, I seem to have 2 cheese, although I normally label my Exo cheese as EC, and the label on the other clone was "C", but it has Casey written on the back and CJ on the other side.....mmmmn, We shall see.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2012)

Shit.. Just saw im missing my hole grow journal. Damn sad. 4 post total 
Time to make bong mix and forget it all a couple of hours


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

It'll all be forgoten about in a few days, I lost my 8500 notifications, dam, wish I checked them now, lol...

Anyone got pr0n to add?


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

Sour Cherry, Sea of Seeds have it up for grabs for a short period....
http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique&prod_url=breeders-boutique-Sour Cherry


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

I feel like Bill Murray in "Groundhog's Day"...


Let's see...
Day 52 of 12/12:


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 16, 2012)

Heres a bit a porn for ya mate.. think i might just upload some more to the journal,bloody hackers..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

I guess this gives me an extra 200 posts worth of time to work on my 2,000th post event.
See?
Things work out just like they should.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the explanation for last nights black out https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2012)

Yup that sucks all my Querkle Harvest likes and shit are gone  O well at least RIU still works 
In other news a friend came over last night and helped me get my flowering room just how i want it. I hung my new carbon filter up along with the fan only thing i need is a 6 to 4 inch reducer so i can blow the hot air out my tent 
ALOT MORE FLOOR SPACE I LOVE IT ill take pictures in a hour or so


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 16, 2012)

I lost all my beautiful pics being stored on the site. So heres some harvest shots of some different strains under 2 - air cooled 600w HPS lamps. ENJOY.

*Soil -* FFOF.
*Pots* - 1 gallon VEG. / 3 gallon FLOWER.
*Nutes* - Fox Farms:
Grow Big / Big Bloom / Tiger Bloom.
 additives: 
Tri-Pack of FF Open Sesame / Beaztie Bloomz / Cha-Ching.
SuperThrive / Cal-Mag+ / Pro-Tekt.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2012)

I had this post on Feb 21


and here's where they are now



there are Skunk/Rom's, DOG's, Wonders, Mountain Valley Kush, Space Bombs, Cheese Surprise and Heri's in the mix.
They have really taken off since re-potting.


cof

it seems the 'Like" button has disappeared


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I had this post on Feb 21
> 
> 
> and here's where they are now
> ...


[video=youtube_share;nLLEBAQLZ3Q]http://youtu.be/nLLEBAQLZ3Q[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice Cof those babys sure are getting there. I cant wait to try Cheese Suprise now that i have more room to run more plants IM GOING IN


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

me too  here's my outdoor harvest shots ....i know i know, this is the 600 thread, but i think you guys are great and my outdoor deserves to be seen! and my indoor is *day 28 here*, haven't taken pics tonight, waiting for riu to crash again 

View attachment 2070406View attachment 2070407View attachment 2070408View attachment 2070409View attachment 2070410View attachment 2070411View attachment 2070412View attachment 2070413


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the memories doobie..That song is from The Man from La Mancha...sung often in high school choir.

bassman if you'e feeling old, I'm feeling ancient...but I'm still here playing the game.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the memories doobie..That song is from The Man from La Mancha...sung often in high school choir.
> 
> bassman if you'e feeling old, I'm feeling ancient...but I'm still here playing the game.
> 
> ...


I grew up playing viola & organ (and clarinet) to pretty much every musical ever made (stage & screen), so I still have a large soft spot in my heart for them.
Still play along to them on my bass when I have the chance.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

Pretty cool vidya about the moon:

*http://news.yahoo.com/video/science-15749654/narrated-tour-of-the-moon-28629297.html


*


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> Heres a bit a porn for ya mate.. think i might just upload some more to the journal,bloody hackers..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070320View attachment 2070321View attachment 2070323View attachment 2070326View attachment 2070327View attachment 2070328View attachment 2070332View attachment 2070333
> ...


very nice,dre
them plants are so full,thickness.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

How high you wanna get?

*http://news.yahoo.com/skydiver-aims-jump-23-miles-supersonic-072642093--spt.html*


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice, like it.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else... but I can stand losing a month. You can all say happy birthday to me again, lol.

Here's my video from the other day to get things jumping. D post up them vacation pics again. Let's revisit the last month of bud pron, I'm sure you guys keep your photos, right? I think the people it really sucks for is the newbs who just got started. Ah well.

[youtube]DGBO8AwSRDA[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2012)

RIU is like me now, losing time in the memory banks....lol.

*ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD* nice..what strain is that with all the color?

Cof nice seedlings.

Flowmasta nicer harvest.

Seems our like button is gone again!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

Fucking hackers took our like button, lol. I 'like' all the posts from the past few hours since we've been back... hows That?!?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2012)

Did you see the email from Anon sent to one of the users? Somebody was saying it was a Mod who went mental, lol... I guess they were talking about Kev? What happened to that guy anyway?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

Personally I don't think that dude kev is that smart to do all that. Plus this happened to a whole bunch of forums at the same time, not just RIU. So I don't think it has anything to do with just RIU... it was an exploit someone decided to finally exploit. (first exploit is a noun, the second a verb)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;cDGlN6mluGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDGlN6mluGA[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2012)

well couple pics of my scrog since they all gone, 13 days 12/12 these are taken but i have been cutting lower growth so maybe slowed them down a bit


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Personally I don't think that dude kev is that smart to do all that. Plus this happened to a whole bunch of forums at the same time, not just RIU. So I don't think it has anything to do with just RIU... it was an exploit someone decided to finally exploit. (first exploit is a noun, the second a verb)


Sorry, that was a pre coffee comment. I wasn't saying it was Kev. One user got an an email from the hacker group Anon that was calling for protests and shit that was RIU generated. Somebody else on the same "Explanation Thread" was saying that maybe it was Kevin. Then that made me think to myself, wtf happened to Kev anyway?

edit: And bring back our FUCKING "Like" button. Please.

edit edit: Jig, you know yer exploits!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2012)

Im like damn i put alot of time into this! Now its all from scratch. Stupid haxers got to me  Thanks jigfresh and everyone else pr0n seems to be helping  A bit more might give me the motivation to change my avatar.. lol
Could someone be as kind as to teach a newb the skills of adding big pictures ? Ill try not to spam it all up 
 Barney's Farm Violator Kush! My 1.Grow.
Oh yeah whats with the like button? I to like everything!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

Kev got but hurt about something and started talking shit all over the forum and took all his minions over to grasscity I think. Was a mass exodous of dumbfucks.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

Will put the pics back up shortly Jig-ster, at the pub just noo, sometimes it is good to ne back. Bloody cold though, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

I think where I live 'would' be the perfect place to live... if it weren't so damn cold, haha. But that's what keeps it from being crammed full of people, which is what I like. Tradeoffs.

Loving all the pron you peeps are posting up.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Will put the pics back up shortly Jig-ster, at the pub just noo, sometimes it is good to ne back. Bloody cold though, lol.


You just need plenty of anti-freeze to keep the body warm and lubricated.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Fucking hackers took our like button, lol. I 'like' all the posts from the past few hours since we've been back... hows That?!?


I "LIKE" all the posts so far too.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

The beer is doing the trick my friend, it's a nice 8%er.....the bong from earlier has worn off though. Oh how our tolerance is soon lost.


----------



## bud7144 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just wanted to say I placed my order for a pack of Sour Cherry!, Cant wait for the seed fairy.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice one, I am enjoying mine, the non purple phenotype smells the bomb as well, can't wait to give it a bash.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2012)

DST said:


> The beer is doing the trick my friend, it's a nice 8%er.....the bong from earlier has worn off though. Oh how our tolerance is soon lost.


a good medible would still be with you.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Kev got but hurt about something and started talking shit all over the forum and took all his minions over to grasscity I think. Was a mass exodous of dumbfucks.


That sounds about right. If you aren't into butting into everyone's thread and spamming the shit out of 'em. . . then you're not with him. Fine with me. The Piper led the rats right outta town. He actually had the nerve to PM and tell me that if I wanted to send him some beans, it'd be cool. Fuck off, booger. At least offer a trade.



jigfresh said:


> I think where I live 'would' be the perfect place to live... if it weren't so damn cold, haha. But that's what keeps it from being crammed full of people, which is what I like. Tradeoffs.
> 
> Loving all the pron you peeps are posting up.


 The more people I meet, the more I like my dog.



DST said:


> The beer is doing the trick my friend, it's a nice 8%er.....the bong from earlier has worn off though. Oh how our tolerance is soon lost.


D, welcome back. I feel the same way about the tolerance. . . Sometimes it's like I've never left after that first rip.



bassman999 said:


> I "LIKE" all the posts so far too.


Me too. Where's my fucking like button, Bassman? Tell them to give it back, please.

Alright 6ers, I'm off to do shit today. 

COF-- I'm with you!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> ...it was an exploit someone decided to finally exploit. (first exploit is a noun, the second a verb)


I loved the "Weedxploitation" movies from way back on Feb 21st the best...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2012)

Jig, just ripping over on the admin thread about the site being down lmfao classic. People over there are outta control! Keep it up bru!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2012)

few pictures of my auto turbo diesel aswell 45in tall a few of them 22 in a 1.2x1.2 tent


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

I am sorry, but that's life, shit happens, houses burn down, pictures are lost, websites are hacked, ffs people, we still have our memories, and that's how I will always remember you....

saying that, if anything ever does happen, you can find me at [email protected]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am just glad they fixed out site, and I was lost without you guys/gals.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 16, 2012)

wait, what happened?








lol,

Just switched on the CO2 this morning (the first time) 

So now I have a nice 4x8 Veg room and a 8x8 Flower room with 2x600

Fucking came a long way in a short period of time. Now it's time to rest.

I will get a video up tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like a nice space mike.

I felt the same bassman.

Also, my bracket is officially destroyed now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your grow spaces, mike 

I've got some video footage, too. but need to make a little background music for it.
Am bummed about my previous cello experiment.
I have figured out a way to use my microphone as a volume controller controlled by how soft or hard I blow into it, very much like playing clarinet.
I have to figure out how to record both the breath-control part and the MIDI notes of the cello.
Adds a huge, rich dimension of sound to it, to where it sounds like someone really playing a cello.
Just need to figure out the audio routing to get it recorded properly...

Loved your vid, jig!
The ladies are looking real nice!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

The oven is now heated up, so it's off to the galley to make some chocolate chip cookies to fill up my tummy!


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

MY 600 AIR COOLED ACTION(my lights are up for the pic)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mmmmmm Cookies

We need Music.

[video=youtube;GpVCYA4xni8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpVCYA4xni8[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2012)

Hericles at day 54 of 12/12





Engineers Dream at day 24



Jack Hammer


Cheeseberry Haze



cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The oven is now heated up, so it's off to the galley to make some chocolate chip cookies to fill up my tummy!


Speaking of ovens....My microwave caught on fire 4 days ago. I thought we could just do without (money is tight). Turns out we need the damn thing. I bought a store display one at Home Depot. Reg price 109.99 Sale 79.99 and 59.99 for me as I am special....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2012)

Worm nice choice 
COF NICE!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

we've been microwave free for over 2 years now and I love it. Can't do without cable like the rest of you though. Need my sports!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 16, 2012)

my homie used to make scrambled eggs in the microwave, HAH.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 16, 2012)

ok, snapped couple pics of the Exo Cheese.

34 Days in to 12/12


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

Cookie pR0n:








and some badly photographed bud pR0n:


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2012)

Likes to all again!!

Doob I still dont understand how your dual window fan works, or should I say is installed?!?


----------



## geekmike (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm guessing extraction fan.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Likes to all again!!
> 
> Doob I still dont understand how your dual window fan works, or should I say is installed?!?


I've got one dual fan inset in the wall of my grow box that has a sealed duct from the window in the wall near it.

There is another dual fan in the opposite wall to blow the air up in and through my sealed reflector box.

I can get away with just the two window fans during the winter, but I also have a 265cfm squirrel cage fan in the center of the exhuast duct that exits out the same window opening (opening is sealed with a window insert).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2012)

Also, I positioned the two fan units to blow cool air across the tops of the plants, in between the tips and the glass, so I can get them about 3 inches away from the glass with no heat problems.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Whats up 600? just wanted to let you all know that all four of the babies are doing fine and survived the first week looking good so i will be waiting untill they are a lil older to post some pics worth while...And to everyone else looking real nice as always...


----------



## geekmike (Mar 16, 2012)

cool, doob nice way to cool in a small space.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 16, 2012)

Sup 600, I just don't feel right stopping here and not being able to give out a dozen likes! I need to frequent some other threads so I can keep repping everyone here lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanx Doob I always liked your grow bow setup.


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 16, 2012)

That little delay took about 4 weeks worth of shit!!! Rep likes threads posts pics avatar sig..o well glad to be back


----------



## trippytrappy (Mar 16, 2012)

mcpurple said:


> both my plants are ak47 cross bread with powerplant, oh wait i think u mean the small plant down below, thats a hoya plant it produces beutful flowers, i also have a few small mj plants in their im tryin to get to root, thanks for the advice on the lighting to ive been doin alot of researching and reading and it seems everyone has a different oppionin but its ok, i like the 24 hour schedule cuz i have always seen faster growth with 24 hours, and also i like it cuz it keeps my room temp perfect right now do to it bein winter, and thats my security dog he is half blue nose pit and half american pit


you mean irish staff


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

You do realize the post you quoted is almost two and a half years old, right?

Mcpurp doesn't hang out here anymore for whatever reason.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 16, 2012)

if i hear the word APPLE one more time i am gonna scream!!!  good thing i have my freshly harvested exodus cheese here beside me in my homemade POM bong (used a little POM bottle while working)


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah i was like what dog? Searching and searching. Thinking Mcpurp must know what breed his dog is? Whats with the fuss  Stupid waste of time. Im blabbing <-- lol its a word? Get miss spells on almost everything


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2012)

Apple!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2012)

mysunnyboy do not click this link  Annoying orange Good laugh the first time i saw this.. *Apple* got me thinkin bout it lol


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 16, 2012)

what the hell happend?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2012)

I have absolutely no clue, lol. Def feel like I missed something. Laughed my ass off at that video u posted hydrogp


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 16, 2012)

i now know how much i really miss the LIKE button!!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha great jigfresh.. Then i will retire to my pillow 
Crazy how much i want that like button back..


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 16, 2012)

Picked up a 2 x 4 x 4 tent and 2 bulb 4 foot t5 today for a zip of mid grade buds now got a vedge spot finally....
will post pics of the 25 baby seedlings soon


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2012)

You can steal my posts and take my rep but you can't take my prOn!!! Isn't it ironic that our new site sponsor is an Internet protection site?


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2012)

Lovely pr0n Worm. Nice to see first thing in the morning.

Hope your weekend is going well.

Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking Good Worm!!

Method nice trading on that tent


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> You can steal my posts and take my rep but you can't take my prOn!!! Isn't it ironic that our new site sponsor is an Internet protection site?
> 
> View attachment 2072798View attachment 2072799View attachment 2072800View attachment 2072801View attachment 2072802View attachment 2072803View attachment 2072813View attachment 2072814View attachment 2072815


Very very nice I can't wait for my g13 to be buddy like that hopefully for my birthday


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 17, 2012)

How far along are those worm?

They look nice and vibrant


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, not bad for 22 days of 12/12. I think the cindy99 is a keeper for sure. smells like a vanilla latte.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 17, 2012)

lovely pRon worm. man, i'm going through "like" button withdrawls. what the hell. on a positive note got the ladies back in the light after about 36 hours of darkness. a little faded on the tips, but all good.


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Thanks guys, not bad for 22 days of 12/12. I think the cindy99 is a keeper for sure. smells like a vanilla latte.



Oh yes Cindy is a keeper!

I'm growing C99 as well (and I harvested C99 last November) and it's a brilliant strain! I'm completely in love with it


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 17, 2012)

lol thats only 22 of 12/12 looks like a winner to me  Damn happy i just started one for a mother 
Thanks for the morning porn wormdrive66  Hope u all have a good weekend..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Thanks guys, not bad for 22 days of 12/12. I think the cindy99 is a keeper for sure. smells like a vanilla latte.





k0ijn said:


> Oh yes Cindy is a keeper!
> 
> I'm growing C99 as well (and I harvested C99 last November) and it's a brilliant strain! I'm completely in love with it


What's going on 600! Here's a little pr0n from the cave to get things rocking on this fine Saturday morn 

The tall girls in the back are Cinderella 99 f4 pineapple pheno at 49 days yesterday...













Ubber Kush x Chemberry...






Black Sour Bubble (SB pheno)...






Veg room shot...






Went 9/10 females on these Grape Apollo...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2012)

good morning pr0n  beautiful as always 600, thanks for the wake up
ready for another day of consumers with devices smarter then they are

i think i will let this exodus cheese go after the master kush starts harvesting regularly. it's really a weak, low yield strain imo. the brasil and kush knock it out of the park on both accounts. great taste and buzz but a real pita. looks like i need to get some cindy going on in the sunnyboy household 

we're hitting the beach before the APPLE  fun begins again today


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 17, 2012)

fine grow highlander. i might have to grab some c99 beans off hemp depot as well. r u running joey weed's?


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2012)

Erl...Cesspool style with some water/ice hash to boot.











Peace, DST


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 17, 2012)

Man.... DST YOU"RE KILLIN ME OVER HERE!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Erl...Cesspool style with some water/ice hash to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great way to enjoy a week-end.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 17, 2012)

I POPPED MY BHO CHERRY LASTNIGHT  Ran 2 cans threw my tubes last night and ended up with a pretty good yield I been lazy on the pics but ill get my ass back in gear  BEAR WITH ME


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2012)

*

COUGAR KUSH


*


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

My etes are terrible what amber % would this Grape Krush be?


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok was smokin out to some marley and came across a mislabeled song I have heard a million times ......but having a brain fart who sings this song and name of song 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_H6Ee2L8lgU


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My etes are terrible what amber % would this Grape Krush be?
> View attachment 2073685


Not Shure but looks yummy


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> *
> 
> COUGAR KUSH
> 
> ...


Moving up in life are we first lighters then coke cans then 2 liter bottle not bc he likes milk jugs lol nice


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 17, 2012)

i gotta sub up in here. just waiting on my bulbs and im official


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is Gurple...same question about amber %...I am prolly gonna ask about em all....lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 17, 2012)

i think like 5-10% on the grape krush. and under 5% on the gurple. from what i can see


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 17, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Ok was smokin out to some marley and came across a mislabeled song I have heard a million times ......but having a brain fart who sings this song and name of song
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_H6Ee2L8lgU


Bobby McFerrin


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

Dream Queen aka Green Crack...amber% please...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx Shishkaboy...My camera is not doing good anymore


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

C99


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My etes are terrible what amber % would this Grape Krush be?
> View attachment 2073685


Hard to tell, but I would guess like 40-50%. The bit of the leaf near the bottom looks very amber to me. I'd cut her down.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

Bassman, what kinda stone u looking for? Heavy, couchlock territory ur in now


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Bobby McFerrin


Song name at all


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

weird that I see clear with patchy amber. I need new glasses...better yet new eyes. If it is milky with at least 25% amber I am done.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

Likes all around for the help guys!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

The Dream Queen smells sooo good like candy and fruit punch


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Ok was smokin out to some marley and came across a mislabeled song I have heard a million times ......but having a brain fart who sings this song and name of song
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_H6Ee2L8lgU


Bobby Cole - Yesterday's Dreams

[youtube]sALKMiXKeso[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

A quick pic of the tent


Cant fit whole tent in pic, because veg area is too close behind me.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't see any amber in the other one's you posted, but it might just be the pics.

And method... that's a cool song, I'd never heard it before.

BC... NICE COUGAR!!!!! lol... milk jug comparison, love it.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2012)

few new pics of scrog 17 days off 12/12 but did cut a couple the shite growth under the net in first couple of days of 12/12 what yous lads recon


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

I rekon they are beauties!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> A quick pic of the tent
> View attachment 2073747
> 
> Cant fit whole tent in pic, because veg area is too close behind me.


My eyes are going too. Can't see shit anymore. you are over 9 weeks aren't you? Looks nice and full.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think right at 9 weeks 3 days right now.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel bad right now for having to bail on SS but my Jeep didn't make it to meet up with him 

Oh well. Met a really cool CHP (didn't know these existed, figured they were mythical reatures) though and am high as hell right now so it's not all bad.

Again, SORRY SS! I really didn't just flake on you.
I'm sure he knows but...


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2012)

The oil and hash mix with that stuff would be deadly DST. That looks super nice.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2012)

Have to say today is a great day the kido is with grandma and grandpa wife is sleepin and only thing Ime doing is lifting my bong and sparking it up.... And later going to a local place for a beer and steak dinner can't wait


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome my fellow 6er, sounds like a great one. I went down to the local coffeeshouse for a few joints at 420, sparked a 14 gram joint at 5 oclock and then came up the road, drank a few with the wife, had a few bongs, then hit a great pizza place and met a couple of friends. Got stuffed, had chocolate cake (or taart!) Then came up the road and smoked a joint with a cuppa T. About to have a bong and head back into see the wife.

Hope everyone's day is as good as Methods and mine!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Awesome my fellow 6er, sounds like a great one. I went down to the local coffeeshouse for a few joints at 420, sparked a 14 gram joint at 5 oclock and then came up the road, drank a few with the wife, had a few bongs, then hit a great pizza place and met a couple of friends. Got stuffed, had chocolate cake (or taart!) Then came up the road and smoked a joint with a cuppa T. About to have a bong and head back into see the wife.
> 
> Hope everyone's day is as good as Methods and mine!


My own like button....I like this lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn, not "liking" not having a "Like" button...

But, I'm easy, so I "Like" it all!!!
Awesome buds!
Wicked erl!
And krusty hash!

Am re-arranging U-420 to make more space to play my bass, and am working on a cool music score for my latest grow update video, so have only had time to lurk... and wish for my "Like" button...

Toking on some White Widow while taking a Union Break.
The wife is out getting her hair done, and I'm about to bake a couple of pretzels: One with cheese, one with mustard.


Some cool time-wasting vids:

[video=youtube_share;Gmsj6LQk8HE]http://youtu.be/Gmsj6LQk8HE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DlXlPVBQBlg]http://youtu.be/DlXlPVBQBlg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5gwlMIHIs4U]http://youtu.be/5gwlMIHIs4U[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2012)

That's pretty sick Doob.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2012)

View attachment 2074028hey dez long time no see im back down to one room now power bill got pretty high , tried my hand at cross breeding slh-x-jackberry its dank but dont yield ive got subcool ace of spades coming up next along with my trusty ol' 600 im sure glad i kept it here is a pic of my cross breed im growing in coco these days


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

One of my old hobby/loves was R/C Everything (cars, boats, airplanes, 'copters, tanks, and one of a kind custom thingies).
Did way better at ground vehicles.
Crashed every air vehicle I've ever flown.

Not just gentle nudges into the ground that some quick field repairs could take care of.
Flight Day-ending crashes. 
Horribly mangled.
FUBAR.
No survivors.

I'm as good at building them as I am at crashing them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DdRwb8F3IRA]http://youtu.be/DdRwb8F3IRA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;K5bHN_IugrE]http://youtu.be/K5bHN_IugrE[/video]


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2012)

hey d/b thats cool always wanted an rc me-109 or p-47 but flying it isnt in the realm of my skill level a 2 chanel boat is more realistic


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 17, 2012)

LMAO those RC's are epic ive always wanted to try one of the jet ones but i dont wanna spend 300+ for something that could possibly break on the first flight


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I can't see any amber in the other one's you posted, but it might just be the pics.
> 
> And method... that's a cool song, I'd never heard it before.
> 
> BC... NICE COUGAR!!!!! lol... milk jug comparison, love it.


That was one of the cougar's that you had Jig


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never flown one of the 'real jet turbine' planes or helis but have flown ducted fan planes. Both electric and nitro versions. I'm very good at flying planes and consider myself a Novice to Intermediate with helis. I prefer helis but they are significantly more difficult and more expensive than planes except the jet turbine planes. They are $10k and up for anyhting airworthy and are slowly being regulated to extinction. The companies that can design good brushless electric ducted fan jets will be the ones that survive the drama. Turbine powered aircraft are now being considered weapons by most governing bodies because they can catch fire and actually explode upon impact. 

I'll stick to my severely overpowered brushless 3D helis and be happy 
I run 4S LiPo battery systems in both helis and they were designe to run on 3S. The difference is 14.4V instead of 11.1V and I end up with massive amounts of extra torque and a lot higher rotor speed (headspeed) than stock


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

Sucks I couldn't do very well with them.

Question for people who do teas and such. I started 'brewing' some tea with worm castings, seabird guano, and bat guano about 55 hours ago. The instructions from whodat were to brew it 48 hours... but it went from about 70 f outside on the day I started it, to below freezing today, so I haven't put it in the soil that is sitting outside. Will the tea be ok to brew for 72 or even 96 hours? It's not going to go bad or something is it?

Thanks peeps.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2012)

It's good to hear from you again Herk.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm off to get the kids to bed and then it's party time for Wifey and I, hehe. Vape is warmed up and the weed is ground up. 

Peace 600


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nite 6ers...


----------



## geekmike (Mar 17, 2012)

you are ok Jig, don't worry.

keep it brewing until you want to use it. just use it within 6-8 hours of bubbling.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

So don't stop the bubbles you mean? It's been bubbling this whole time.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So don't stop the bubbles you mean? It's been bubbling this whole time.


just keep it bubbling until you want to use it... it will be fine if it got cold (or even if you stopped brewing it for a while)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool thanks. I feel like such a dope with all this stuff.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2012)

I always go by the smell. If it smells rotten start over. It lasts for weeks if you keep it cold.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

Good evening/morning/night, 600!

Made huge progress on re-organizing the man cave, but my back is now killing me.
Anyways, chopped the JDB Romulan:































Hope everyone is doing well out there!

Back to work on my music project... after some healthy bong rips.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks worm.

Doob that is one frosty looking bitch right there. Hope you get to feeling yourself soon.

EDIT: Just checked the tea, it's still smells like molasses and has a nice froth on top now. I guess it's officially alive.

[youtube]QuoKNZjr8_U[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

Compost tea to help make chronic crumpets.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 17, 2012)

nice romulan doob


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;2RMS9DJLsKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RMS9DJLsKc&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C46413d2V DvjVQa1PpcFO4wqrFT8-oT7XDGvkyhoSz3X5rr19axLk%3D[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2012)

You bring the Commander Much Joy Doobie.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

Good morning my inter galactic pot heads, been up all night after I basically stuffed myself with pizza last night, lol....guess I shouldn't have eaten half of the wifes as well, lol.....so it felt like a had a pizza delivery guy sitting on my chest all night, lol. Was a bloody great pizza though, and you know what they say, if it don't kill you it will make you stronger.

So here's something that will get all you parents a gassing. So I get an email from my Dads wife, who is a bit of a fruit loop, all be it one that is only a few years older than me, still holds her shape, and scrubs up not bad for an ex-model, but a fruit loop all the same. So she tends to drop me an email when things are going okay for her (she just got a 6 month job, she's into politics and they are arranging some shitty party that the Oz president will be talking at (these sort of things give her a real buzz! ) although not in looks, she reminds me a bit of the character Hyacynth Bucket from the BBC (pronounded Bouquet, lol).

Anyway, this lengthy email includes the fact that the wee man is becoming a teenager and they'll have him at this party serving canopés along with 4 other teenagers. Christ it makes me puke already. Her words....."we are training him". Fukking training him, the poor wee guy doesn't stand a chance, he's already got the political views of a mini bloody hitler youth member, along with being sent to a Catholic school and being taught the ideals from a women whos family are from middle freaking Earth. The sentence, "we have been busy with our party (conservative)" made me laugh. Like I didn't know her views were right wing, lol. But I guess she likes to remind me of her views from time to time.

Should parents be forcing politcal and religous views on children so heavily? I've heard some of the things he comes out with.....pretty incredible. (he bangs on about refuges, left wing government policy....incredible!) I seriously think the first time the wee man gets his trousers pulled down and his pecker kissed by a girl, there's a good chance he could turn into a right mad one...he'll wonder why he has been so well behaved. 

It's interesting to see how people bring their children up is what I am trying to say I guess. I really hope I give my child (if that happens) the chance to make his own views about these things, as apposed to letting them decide what he'll have for dinner everynight, what clothes he'll wear, what chocolate biscuit they'll have....kids seem to get a gazzillion choices these days. My Mum was very much a Lefty, my Grandad was a Commie card holder, but I never got any politics rammed in my face when I was that age. I was too busy trying to get away to play football and chase girls, however, these days kids have views about refuges and labour policy...WTF!

Ok, I need a bowl.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 18, 2012)

My wife and I have had this conversation recently. we have a nine year old. We are very liberal but we send our daughter to a conservative private school. I am an atheist. Children should not be forced political views, but even if we don't like the way other people believe they still will differ from one person to another. I like to have that as an alternate view for my daughter. She remarks about some of the ultra conservative comments at her school and we discuss them and she learns from them. No matter how hard you try to let your child be "themselves" they will still grow up to be closer to an image of one or both of their parents than anyone would like to admit. It's up to you as the parent to guide your child in the direction that you believe will help them succeed in life.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;krDGiMosfi8]http://youtu.be/krDGiMosfi8[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very well said Mike. 

Morning DST! care for some Pizza. 

2 of my 5 autos have Nuts so that Blows.

[video=youtube;oJZRqPiGkTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJZRqPiGkTg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure what to say about that mate. Me thinks the best thing one can do for their kid is give them the different sides of various issues. I don't think ramming any ideas down a kids throat is good for anyone. They either eat it up and are completely close minded that way, or they reject it and are close minded the other way. One of my best friends hated all religion until a couple years ago because he was forced to go to catholic school. He's kinda gotten over it now, seeing that he made up his mind based on what was pushed on him. It almost takes one's choice away when stuff is forced. About making choices when I have a kid, they will eat what we cook for dinner. If they want something special, they can cook dinner once a week. Of course my wife may have different views on this. Guess we'll see, haha.

We don't plan on having more than one TV in the house when we have a kid, so I guess about the only thing they will be forced to be around is sports... but I think that's a good thing, lol.

Speaking of kids... me and the wife are going to start looking into the adoption process. We are still trying to get pregnant as well... but it's always been my dream to adopt a little one. There are so many kids out there that would love to have parents... and we have the money and love for it to work.

I think you and your mrs would make good parents.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

I knew I would get some good posts from the 6'ers. Mike looks like he got it down and too right Jig, I was made to eat whatever my Mum cooked and it turned me into a munching machine, lol. Cool on the adpotion front, sounds like a great idea. We were out with friends last night, they have been doing the IVF thing, and the girl was all prepped, been doing all the right things, took a week of work to go for the treatment, and was told, "sowwy, not enough eggy-wegs" or something like that, she was gutted! 

Good luck on the rest of the plants being nutless Worm.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent stuff Drew! I am jealous of all that space. Roll on flower time.





drewsb420 said:


> [video=youtube_share;krDGiMosfi8]http://youtu.be/krDGiMosfi8[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

Isn't it fun not knowing if people "Like" you anymore, lmao.

I noticed some of my notifications had returned, and I now have 8460 unread notifications, so perhaps the "Like" is making a comeback......?!?!?!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

fuck not having the like button. Sorry to keep banging on about it but it was a way i could let yall know im here and reading without having to write loads bout it. Wish i could remember what i was gonna say bout d's and doobs posts lol. I think if u are an opinionated and think that what you kno and do is the best and rightest way to live then ur gonna push that belief on ya kids. Hats off to ya jig mate, Ive always thought that about adopting, my brother adopted my niece and shes lovely altho a teen now loland not so.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

there's one vote for the Like button then. Need to go and check if SoS get their site back up and running. I wonder what's going on. Database/connection error or something equally as technical that I know nish all about, hehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> You bring the Commander Much Joy Doobie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started out life as a Klingon, wild, untamed, dangerous.
I used the Vulcan philosophies to gain mastery of my mind and body before I killed someone (age 10).
After years of self discipline, I evolved into a Romulan.
Now I have some bud from my home world, hanging from the ceiling, slowly drying.
Tantalizing to the senses, it taunts me with it's nearness, laughing at my weakness, biding it's time.
Romulans are a patient lot.
Our diplomacy is a game of cat & mouse, of 4-dimensional chess.
The moment to strike is always the right moment to strike.
Hubris.
Arrogance.
Scorn.
A quick smile, while the knife is twisted.
It all comes to plan...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, by the by:

I am an adopted kid, so be careful of what you wish for.



*my mom used to "joke" that I was "Trouble", with as capital "T"!

Oh, and she thinks I'm weird, too.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

can u describe the smell of the romulan? My one smelt of slightly gone off meat lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds lovely west. Nothing like foul meat smell in the morning.



DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, by the by:
> 
> I am an adopted kid, so be careful of what you wish for.
> 
> ...


You? Weird? I'm not sure about all that, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> can u describe the smell of the romulan? My one smelt of slightly gone off meat lol.


When I squeeze a bud and smell my fingers they smell like sweet-citrus-pepper-pine.
Not sure what they'll smell like in a day or two.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

lol.......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

The world should consider itself lucky that there was no internet when I was a kid...

[video=youtube_share;RB5PpkcJw7M]http://youtu.be/RB5PpkcJw7M[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Mar 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> When I squeeze a bud and smell my fingers they smell like sweet-citrus-pepper-pine.
> _*Not sure what they'll smell like in a day or two.*_



your fingers?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

Saphire!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

Old & obscure dirty joke reference #420.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 18, 2012)

lol, yes... now why don't you sit on my lap and we talk about the first thing that pops up. Bada-Bing! Pow!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> fuck not having the like button. Sorry to keep banging on about it but it was a way i could let yall know im here and reading without having to write loads bout it. Wish i could remember what i was gonna say bout d's and doobs posts lol. I think if u are an opinionated and think that what you kno and do is the best and rightest way to live then ur gonna push that belief on ya kids. Hats off to ya jig mate, Ive always thought that about adopting, my brother adopted my niece and shes lovely altho a teen now loland not so.



I'm with Mr west on the like button it's the only way that peeps know you been through when you spend more time lurking not posting like myself


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2012)

geekmike said:


> My wife and I have had this conversation recently. we have a nine year old. We are very liberal but we send our daughter to a conservative private school.* I am an atheist. Children should not be forced political views*, but even if we don't like the way other people believe they still will differ from one person to another. I like to have that as an alternate view for my daughter. She remarks about some of the ultra conservative comments at her school and we discuss them and she learns from them. No matter how hard you try to let your child be "themselves" they will still grow up to be closer to an image of one or both of their parents than anyone would like to admit. It's up to you as the parent to guide your child in the direction that you believe will help them succeed in life.


Bassman likes this


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2012)

BC was here


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q7_jbluF0qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_jbluF0qo[/video]


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm with Mr west on the like button it's the only way that peeps know you been through when you spend more time lurking not posting like myself


here here i like this post, lets clog up the servers with shit saying how much we like something weather we do or not lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

BC this Grape Kush is funky. She ain't done and she's going on 9 weeks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

No pics, but dug away the soil that covers each BMF bean to check on them, and 4 have sprouted tap roots, one is getting ready to pop it's tap root out, and the last one is still ??
Has been 4 days 16 hours 5 minutes since seeds were sown in 18-oz blue party cups.

*beans were then covered back up to carry on


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> here here i like this post, lets clog up the servers with shit saying how much we like something weather we do or not lol.


im with you guys. now im just a creepy silent lurker 95% of the time.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2075222


Niceeeeeee>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> here here i like this post, lets clog up the servers with shit saying how much we like something weather we do or not lol.


I like that!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> Niceeeeeee>>>>>>>>>>>


I like that you like it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> No pics, but dug away the soil that covers each BMF bean to check on them, and 4 have sprouted tap roots, one is getting ready to pop it's tap root out, and the last one is still ??
> Has been 4 days 16 hours 5 minutes since seeds were sown in 18-oz blue party cups.
> 
> *beans were then covered back up to carry on



I like my own post!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 18, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2075222



How did you get my picture lol oh and like lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

I "Un-Like" not having my "Like" button...

I must smoke vast quantaties of weed to soothe my savage breast...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

I seriously want one of these in my man cave:


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 18, 2012)

I *like* your post. I *like* your beans. I *like* your dirt talk. I *like* you putting them beans in the dirt. Funky they aint up yet? Do you not *like* them sprouting before getting them down under? Damn i *like* questions !
And i *like* this picture off my girl growing a fat head 
View attachment 2075312
*_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_**_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_**_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_*


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I seriously want one of these in my man cave:



You could hang some lights from the inside of it's spine and grow some dank underneath it inside the rib cage, it would look like it's protecting your grow imagine 5-0 finding that lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

Dankasaurus Rex!!!

Prehistoric nugz?








or prehistoric NUGZZ!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Dankasaurus Rex!!!
> 
> Prehistoric nugz?
> 
> ...


My wife found this while cleaning out an estate of a 90 year old guys house. Seems to be very old, under the scope it is gold. Has a crusty orange peel with it also. Can't get anyone to smoke it Yet. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> I *like* your post. I *like* your beans. I *like* your dirt talk. I *like* you putting them beans in the dirt. Funky they aint up yet? Do you not *like* them sprouting before getting them down under? Damn i *like* questions !
> And i *like* this picture off my girl growing a fat head
> View attachment 2075312
> *_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_**_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_**_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_*


I also "Like" your fat-headed lady. 
Has been chilly in the room, and I'm in the process of clearing a spot for the cups that gets them far away from the chilly window area (on a small bookshelf under a window sill). 
There is a dark blue bath towel covering the window to block light, but cool air infiltrates too much it seems.
The last ones of this strain were sown in the spot I'm about to move this current group of seeds to, and it only took them 3 days before they were pushing out of the soil, so I guess it's time to move them to warmer climes.
As for germinating, I am supremely lazy, and apparently supremely lucky: I have a 100% germination rate (102% if you include the two mutant plants who grew twin trunks from one seed).
Always fail when I do it otherwise, so I just pop a dry seed in moist soil and keep it spritzed with water several times a day, keeping it covered loosely with plastic.
I run a Birthing Pool and run numbers on it. My main customers are Me, Myself & I.
They're a few easily-fooled schmucks I hooked up with a while back.
Had to break I's pinky finger last winter when he tried to weasel out on the $50 he owed me.
I cornered his sorry ass and was all like, _*"Where's my money, man?!" 

*_[video=youtube_share;NkdMeH7OGgU]http://youtu.be/NkdMeH7OGgU[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 18, 2012)

ROFL bwaha 
Well okay with that rate i would certainly just stick to whatevah me myself and i is doing  The pinky seems a bit over the top. But then again sometimes you just gotta make a statement 
Yeah think your right about the warmth.. Goodnight to you all..
PS Stewie rules ! I LIKE


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd try that worm, lol. I'm smoked some stupid stuff in my time... don't think one more thing could hurt, hehe.

It's been snowing here for about 24 hours. We have at least 18 inches... maybe 20. It's nice. Finally a good storm.

"yeah you got money to pay for fake mustaches"

I'm about to absorb some dragon souls. Just woke up from a nap and feeling spry, ha. I don't even really know what spry means, but it seems fitting. I think waking up from naps is the closest I feel to feeling high these days.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> BC this Grape Kush is funky. She ain't done and she's going on 9 weeks.


My grape Krush is all purple now bordering black 9 weeks 3 days, and peeps here say from pics I provided between 5-40% amber just now. The info I read said like 45 days....lol go figure...my night temps are low that might slow finish times...idk?

Tryna you said kush not Krush....lol. Different I suppose?

This is from a thread in 2010 that nobody replied to...(not my thread though).

*[h=2]Grape KUSH vs Grape KRUSH[/h] Why do I keep seeing everyone refer to DJ SHorts Grape KRUSH as Grape KUSH!?!? (without the R in Krush) It's driving me nuts!

I have a strain of Grape Kush that is OG Kush x Grape Ape - It is called Grape Kush.
Another name for the same Grape Kush cross is Kings Kush.

If anyone has any more info about the grape KUSH strain please chime in...

People need to set the record straight - DJ Shorts Grape KRUSH is not Grape Kush!​ 
*


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My grape Krush is all purple now bordering black 9 weeks 3 days, and peeps here say from pics I provided between 5-40% amber just now. The info I read said like 45 days....lol go figure...my night temps are low that might slow finish times...idk?
> 
> Tryna you said kush not Frush....lol. Different I suppose?


45 days to get a buzz. i dont even follow that anymore. since environment plays such a big role. but im finding that its takes a while for me to get ambers in the actual buds(not leaves) especially 25%-50%


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2012)

shishkaboy said:


> 45 days to get a buzz. i dont even follow that anymore. since environment plays such a big role. but im finding that its takes a while for me to get ambers in the actual buds(not leaves) especially 25%-50%


Yeah leaves seem to get em 1st. I didnt realize they took different times b4.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm with Mr west on the like button it's the only way that peeps know you been through when you spend more time lurking not posting like myself


well said 3eyes and Mr West.
we are sunburned  spent the day on the gulf, swam with 3 manatees and a small (4ft) bonnet head shark...LIKE


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

update day 31 flowering

































[/IMG]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 18, 2012)

nice


----------



## xsocialx (Mar 18, 2012)

Thinking about joining the club..


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2012)

xsocialx said:


> Thinking about joining the club..


 You just did.


----------



## bud7144 (Mar 18, 2012)

Some of the latest harvest, Nebula and Grapefruit diesel:
Nebula
View attachment 2075921View attachment 2075922View attachment 2075923
Grapefruit diesel
View attachment 2075925View attachment 2075926View attachment 2075927


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> update day 31 flowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Flowmasta, whats the strain?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

xsocialx said:


> Thinking about joining the club..



Always room for one more. We'd love to have you... even if you don't run a 6, hehe.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Looks great Flowmasta, whats the strain?


i really dont know what strain, but its bloody good i know that! 
i will be running this below strain next in my tent, my mate has had awesome results with this, he gave me 2 clones, they were dodgy as, nearly dead and mite ridden, i saved them, nuked them, loved them, and now they are little 12 inch high frosty flowering clones heres a couple of pics, they are soo frost in fact that between some of the trichs if you look closely you can see strands of sticky resin!





























[/IMG]


----------



## duchieman (Mar 18, 2012)

I Like it. I Like it a lot!!

What up you wankers!? So far I've only looked at this page and there's already lots of dank Pr0n to see. Flowamaster, your lady is looking great! Hope everyone is well. I've been wrapped up in life lately and haven't really been popping in here lately. Once in a while, but not much. Enough to see The Crash of RIU happen. Talk about back in time.

I have been working away at my garden though. Mostly vegging stuff and it's all looking really good. Fine tuning is coming along really well. I have a little vid I did today for ya's but I have to get it off the cam and upload it so this could take a bit. I have 5 Romulan and a really nice Calizahr Caseyband going into flower tomorrow and then behind that in a week or so will be 2 Casey Jones and 2 Deep Psychosis. Hopefully I get a little extra lucky in the ladies department. Not looking for any boys these days. 

Anyway boys. Feels really good to post on the 600 again. I think Imma gonna go have a hit. I'm dry right now and had to go out and purchase a sac the other day. I was really bummed about that and quite paranoid I would get stuck with some sub prime stuff but I got pretty lucky and scored some really nice sweet smelling, skunky weed with a good long and level buzz. Gotta do some rationing for a while so I'm savoring every bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

Good to see you duchie. Glad things are rolling along for you.

So here's what going on over here. Got some dog looking good... but DAMN are the banana's looking frosty as Fuck!!! if I do say so myself.

EDIT: Couldn't figure out how to get them on the page without being full size... so you get them all HUGE, lol.

Banana OG:





















DOG:
















BlackBerry Kush:






Devastator Kush:


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;YQg_xRkEavY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQg_xRkEavY&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see you duchie. Glad things are rolling along for you.
> 
> So here's what going on over here. Got some dog looking good... but DAMN are the banana's looking frosty as Fuck!!! if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


That banana is off the hook jig, looks like you chipped it off of a Glacier. I gotta get me some dog real soon.

edit: why do the pics show on my reply and not your post? now they disappeared? wtf


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2012)

How many youtube accounts do you have drews?


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 19, 2012)

only one, the other vids are friends of mine.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2012)

Great Pics Jig, and indeed fat buds Drew! Happy Monday morning to come for all of you flying around behind me in the world. It's nice over here! Wait till you see it.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this monday you speak of D. Only 23 minutes left of my Sunday and I should be asleep by the time it's here.



drewsb420 said:


> only one, the other vids are friends of mine.


Oops. I probably commented on one of your friends video thinking it was yours. I'm sure they can figure it out though.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2012)

Look Mommy, I may have missed your Mothers Day flowers but I collected some pretty ones of my own.....


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn that banana OG got some red ass stems!! Frosty like the snowman too! What breeder are those from?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wBkTUzKAiXQ]http://youtu.be/wBkTUzKAiXQ[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2012)

my auto turbo diesel 7 weeks from seed had them on 250w cfl 24hours light for about the first 4 weeks now been under the 600 hps for 3 weeks and the light is at top of tent 22 in there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> My wife found this while cleaning out an estate of a 90 year old guys house. Seems to be very old, under the scope it is gold. Has a crusty orange peel with it also. Can't get anyone to smoke it Yet. lol
> 
> View attachment 2075395




I'd smoke it, but I'd want to put it under a microscope to check for mold spores, just in case. 

[video=youtube_share;vYEXzx-TINc]http://youtu.be/vYEXzx-TINc[/video]

And, I kind of hate to post this, seeing as dozens of smart alleck kids got their asses beat back in grade school for teasing me by using the catch phrase "Let's get Mikey! He won't eat it he hates everything!" when this commercial first came out. (My name is Mike)
I was a picky eater growing up, and my parents were the kind that would make the funkiest, nastiest, spiciest dinners from around the world.
A few nights a week I was always the last to finish dinner because the food made me want to vomit (and I did a few times), so they'd get pissed and set the oven timer for 5 minutes and make me finish it up or else.
So little did these poor kids know that my food intake was a touchy subject.
But I always gave them three opportunities to cease and desist their shenanigans before promising to hurt them.
I started school a year early, and was also a small kid until 11th grade, so if you didn't already know me, you'd think it was a joke to be threatened by such a pipsqueak.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I like that!


this i like.


DoobieBrother said:


> I like that you like it!


and i love this.


DoobieBrother said:


> I like my own post!!!


this kinda makes me feel funny but I like it.


3eyes said:


> How did you get my picture lol oh and like lol


Lurkers lurk and sometimes take pictures which I like.


DoobieBrother said:


> I "Un-Like" not having my "Like" button...
> 
> I must smoke vast quantaties of weed to soothe my savage breast...


now if there was an unlike button too that would spin things up a bit not sure I would like that.



DoobieBrother said:


> I seriously want one of these in my man cave:


I would like to have the room.


HydroGp said:


> I *like* your post. I *like* your beans. I *like* your dirt talk. I *like* you putting them beans in the dirt. Funky they aint up yet? Do you not *like* them sprouting before getting them down under? Damn i *like* questions !
> And i *like* this picture off my girl growing a fat head
> View attachment 2075312
> *_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_**_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_**_-*'LIKE600LIKE'*-_*





DoobieBrother said:


> Dankasaurus Rex!!!
> 
> Prehistoric nugz?
> 
> ...


getting lost in multi-quotes like it.


DoobieBrother said:


> I also "Like" your fat-headed lady.
> Has been chilly in the room, and I'm in the process of clearing a spot for the cups that gets them far away from the chilly window area (on a small bookshelf under a window sill).
> There is a dark blue bath towel covering the window to block light, but cool air infiltrates too much it seems.
> The last ones of this strain were sown in the spot I'm about to move this current group of seeds to, and it only took them 3 days before they were pushing out of the soil, so I guess it's time to move them to warmer climes.
> ...


Like it too.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see you duchie. Glad things are rolling along for you.
> 
> So here's what going on over here. Got some dog looking good... but DAMN are the banana's looking frosty as Fuck!!! if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...



Hmmm I like I do I do


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UVpi34cZQbo]http://youtu.be/UVpi34cZQbo[/video]


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 19, 2012)

budolskie said:


> my auto turbo diesel 7 weeks from seed had them on 250w cfl 24hours light for about the first 4 weeks now been under the 600 hps for 3 weeks and the light is at top of tent 22 in there


Looking good budolski. Whats your take on the turbo diesel? I got some pollin of TD gifted to me by a legit source. I havent used any yet. I was thinking using it to pollinate a S.A.G.E which is like a pure afghani.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AdEu6CaVQT0]http://youtu.be/AdEu6CaVQT0[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 19, 2012)

monday morning pRon overload, good shit JIg. GOne fishin


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Looking good budolski. Whats your take on the turbo diesel? I got some pollin of TD gifted to me by a legit source. I havent used any yet. I was thinking using it to pollinate a S.A.G.E which is like a pure afghani.


was very nice last time i done it like got 11 oz off 9 autos


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2012)

I like Orange Monkeys too!!!!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Mar 19, 2012)

Have two 600s in my flower room. Here is some scope shots of nugs I just smoked last night from the garden.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello fellow 6'ers! ive started a journal on my second grow  here is the link
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514039-my-600w-dwc-grow.html


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful stuff guys...
Flow that plant is huge!!
Jig its just so ICY!!
Worm I missed that old bud....lol. That shit is crazy!!
Cheese nice macros!!
Drew nice video...
DST Who says mothers day is just once a yr, we can have it everyday if we want.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2012)

West... that was the best post I've seen in a long time. I like.



Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn that banana OG got some red ass stems!! Frosty like the snowman too! What breeder are those from?


Banana's one of those clone only strains. Pretty shitty we all can't grow it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

My Gods Gift mom is looking bad. Leaves are arcing downward and also canoeing downward. I am not sure what is wrong with it


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of a leaf from her. I sprayed neem the other day. I use hot water to dissolve the neem and then add cool water to the sprayer, but maybe the mix was still too warm? Or could it be over or under nutrient?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of her,, she is the tall one of the left....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2012)

I've always thought then when my plants did that it was from the pH being too high, and I guess that would cause lockout of something or other... so probably a deficiency, but due to bad ph.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 19, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, grease at the ready!

Gearicus Pornus!

 The babies.Collection left.Collection right. Air filter.Air movement.Light controller.Ballast heaven.600W HPS 95,000l.Air pump for plenty of disolved O2Awesome home made DWC cloner.Why it's awesome.Veg room 1 of 2.Temp is key.Air discs in use.Light controller specs.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just weird that all my other girls arent having a problem. Every strain is different in how it handles stress though. Thanx Jig. ill see about a new ph pen. I havent used one in a while


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

afrwawfraw, that is a nice setup!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> afrwawfraw, that is a nice setup!!


Thank you.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 19, 2012)

k finally damn it
Querkle Hanging (Shes Been in Jars 4 days now)










And Butane Hash (Ive Done 3 Runs So Far)




















and my tent newly remodeled (Thanks Indi)















IC:





Bubba x Corleone:





QR:





Nothing But Colorado Bred Shit I LOVE IT


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 19, 2012)

i'm wondering what the average height of plants under a 600 watt is. mine are typically 3 to 3.5 feet, with taller ones being tied down.

i have 16 plus a runt in this almost 5 foot sq tent. after experimenting with air pots and smart pots, i threw away 16 air pots and am now a smart pot guy. i piss on air pots. they are too hard to water. 

my april fools crop at 34 days. they are at about 50 days now.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 19, 2012)

big props for all the pot porn guys!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 19, 2012)

budolskie said:


> my auto turbo diesel 7 weeks from seed had them on 250w cfl 24hours light for about the first 4 weeks now been under the 600 hps for 3 weeks and the light is at top of tent 22 in there


what is that in the left corner? an A/C or a fan?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see you duchie. Glad things are rolling along for you.
> 
> So here's what going on over here. Got some dog looking good... but DAMN are the banana's looking frosty as Fuck!!! if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


i'm going to make dry ice kief this time around and i hope my sugar leaves look close to this good!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2012)

My plants average about 18". That's with a 1000w.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My plants average about 18". That's with a 1000w.


that's a very low profile. it sounds like a lot of work. 

i went from a 1000 to a 600 and after a couple of years with the 600, i'm thinking of growing them lower by tieing them down more.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I really need to get my plants held up, as they hang all over. I am used to outdoor where they have stronger limbs and more light.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My plants average about 18". That's with a 1000w.


so do you guys think 24" worth of good growing space is good enough for a 600 or should they be taller? using the 400s i can get like 18 " of good top buds but they dont fill out fully. so now with switching to 600s how tall should i grow em for the best results.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2012)

BASSMAN - the Grape Kush that TGSS is growing is a cross of DJ shorts Grape Krush, and my Red Kush. So it is a little different than yours


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 19, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, grease at the ready!
> 
> Gearicus Pornus!
> 
> View attachment 2076750 The babies.View attachment 2076751Collection left.View attachment 2076752Collection right. View attachment 2076754Air filter.View attachment 2076755Air movement.View attachment 2076759Light controller.View attachment 2076760Ballast heaven.View attachment 2076761600W HPS 95,000l.View attachment 2076762Air pump for plenty of disolved O2View attachment 2076766Awesome home made DWC cloner.View attachment 2076767Why it's awesome.View attachment 2076768Veg room 1 of 2.View attachment 2076769Temp is key.View attachment 2076770Air discs in use.View attachment 2076772Light controller specs.


big plans i see.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> what is that in the left corner? an A/C or a fan?


just a
fan m8


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2012)

Just to be clear, I grow vert, so there is no need for penetration beyond a few inches.

lol, that's what she said.

EDIT: Looks like Payton is going to Denver!!! Today is a good day!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2012)

If that is from soil to light then it'll be cramped but if the 600 is air cooled anything is possible. My buds get within 6 inches and closer. Perhaps LST but a bit heavier LST. Sounds interesting. Peace, DST


shishkaboy said:


> so do you guys think 24" worth of good growing space is good enough for a 600 or should they be taller? using the 400s i can get like 18 " of good top buds but they dont fill out fully. so now with switching to 600s how tall should i grow em for the best results.


----------



## Penyajo (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all you fellow 6ers.
After growing in stealth cabinets and PC's for a long time I figured it was time I did something worth doing. So over the last few weeks I have been putting together my new setup. So before I go into a rant about nothing I will list my new gear of so you guys can tell me what you think.

Lighting: Bulb: 600w Hortilux Eye Super HPS
Ballast: 600w Phantom Digital Dimmable Switchable 
Hood: 6" Cool Tube
Tent: 2'x4' Hydro Hut (28"x 55"x 76") actual measurements 
Ventilation:I am getting a 6" vortex tomorrow for my exhaust. And just going to have a passive intake for now.
Odor control:I am also getting a 6"x24" Phresh filter tomorrow.
Grow medium: Right now I am debating with my self whether I should run all DWC or if I should go soil or coco. I am personally tired of carrying bucket full of water around my house to drain and fill them. 
Strains: For the first run I am going to be doing Querkle and Qrazy train. Both from TGA.

Well that pretty much sums it all up for you. Hope fully every thing goes as planned. I am starting to lean toward soil or coco and thinking I am just going to do a massive scrog. Thanks.
STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> BASSMAN - the Grape Kush that TGSS is growing is a cross of DJ shorts Grape Krush, and my Red Kush. So it is a little different than yours


Not familiar with red kush, but I bet the cross is nice...gonna look up the red now....

I read that it is Diesel x OG Kush to make Red Kush....should make for a hell of a strain


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 19, 2012)

DST said:


> If that is from soil to light then it'll be cramped but if the 600 is air cooled anything is possible. My buds get within 6 inches and closer. Perhaps LST but a bit heavier LST. Sounds interesting. Peace, DST



didnt even think of lst. i actually think that would be a really good way to max my yield. aeroponic lst to ebb n flow flower i like it already. my current results are like this
this is a pretty big cola for my set up bout 18 inch plant

bx2 f2 dry and cured 

these r the new aircooled fixtures


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Clone root pRon


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 19, 2012)

blueberry kush day 8


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuck me....

edit: my whole RIU account is fucked. Now I'm starting over, clean slate... and worse still, there is no text box at the bottom of my thread, so I have to click "+reply to Thread" FML!~!!!!!!!! nooooo!!!!

edit edit: I can't fucking believe this!!!!!!    no help from admin, either! BUNK!!!!!!


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 19, 2012)

that vid is my boys setup DST he has a whole separate flower room! ill post the vid when he does ; )


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 19, 2012)

everybody rep attack brobotrank


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Not familiar with red kush, but I bet the cross is nice...gonna look up the red now....
> 
> I read that it is Diesel x OG Kush to make Red Kush....should make for a hell of a strain


Sorry Bass, you wont find info on my stuff unless you look at my thread, lol.

The Red Kush I have is The White x OGK x Lemon Chem


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i find that anything more than 10 and your affecting your yield id rather do 6 beauties than 10 piss poor i recently learnt the hard way haha


Hey Don Gin and Ton,

How long is your veg period?

Cheers, LG.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> Fuck me....
> 
> edit: my whole RIU account is fucked. Now I'm starting over, clean slate... and worse still, there is no text box at the bottom of my thread, so I have to click "+reply to Thread" FML!~!!!!!!!! nooooo!!!!
> 
> edit edit: I can't fucking believe this!!!!!!    no help from admin, either! BUNK!!!!!!


How did your acct get screwed up?


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> How did your acct get screwed up?


probably same way mine did i lost over 4 weeks of shit rep likes comments posts threads and PICS PICS PICS!! i was furious but hopefully rollitups generous and helpful members being gracious with the rep button will overcome the stupidity of the admins and updates.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 19, 2012)

sirsmokesalot3030 said:


> probably same way mine did i lost over 4 weeks of shit rep likes comments posts threads and PICS PICS PICS!! i was furious but hopefully rollitups generous and helpful members being gracious with the rep button will overcome the stupidity of the admins and updates.


Dude, I don't know, but it is fucked. I emailed admin 2x and have heard nothing back. wtf. . . maybe I should ask genuity? would he know? Everytime I want to comment now, it takes me to this goddamn new page... and I have to put in one of those stupid alpha numeric codes meant to keep spammers away. Did I already say that? I'm baked.

Thanks guys, btw, for all the rep. . . much appreciated. I'd like to think this is only temporary.

argh, even as I type this, I forget to do the code, and I'm back again. took.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah! I finally got the box up, at least. Now no more fucking keptchka's, or whatever they're called. Codes. No more codes. And no more new pages. phew. Now just to get all my threads back.


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 19, 2012)

damn bro i feel your pain im adding pics with a fukin virgin mobile phone with shit connection takes 5-10 mins a pic and i had easily 200 pics lost forever dont lose faith though still people on this site that help


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, I hear ya, Sir. . . it's a pain when that shit happens, ya know? I don't care about the rep points, or any of that stuff. I miss the fucking LIKE BUTTON THO!


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 19, 2012)

damn right! i helped u out with a little rep to ease the pain haha hopefully ill get back up to date soon..


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel ya bobotrank on the like button. I still see yer old profile....I wonder can it get fixed??


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Taking night shots and cam died... heres what I got though


Nite guys, headache is cutting the night short.


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 19, 2012)

poster shot bud prOn... u can take my files but u cant take my camera!!!


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 19, 2012)

looking violent, baseman! that critical auto is looking pretty dank, too. nice job, guys. I LIKE them thar plants. 

I'm off to bed.

g'nite.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Taking night shots and cam died... heres what I got though
> View attachment 2078407View attachment 2078408
> 
> Nite guys, headache is cutting the night short.


Hope you get some sleep, bassman!
Been having a bout of migraines this last week, so hope you feel better tomorrow.

*and g-nite, bobo: fingers are crossed one of the mods can help you out!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Bassman, stay away from Brobo's account, knowing you, you will only break it even more, lmao...sorry dude, couldnt' resist!



bassman999 said:


> I feel ya bobotrank on the like button. I still see yer old profile....I wonder can it get fixed??


Coming up for 1 week in flower in the cab. Will get pics up today as it's probably due an update....Morning and evening to you all.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Likewise, i'll deff get some shot's up for the troop's. Been a total let down to the community with my lack of attendance this year! 
Hopefully i can make up with some Veg. to Harvest shots over next couple moon's.

Just flipped my first 2 Exodus Cheese Cut's, with 2 Livers/blues, 1 DOG Kush, 1 Qrazy Quake, 1 SLH ( las pheno ) and a few seedling's that i'll list when they grow and get sexed,( some H.C Caseyband crosses and a couple Psyco killer crosse's ) but hoping for my best pull from this new set-up since ive not had much chance to do anything in ages. Be good to see a full tent kind of thingy 

Hope all's well

Cgg


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like Autumn in the Doobs cab.


DoobieBrother said:


> Hope you get some sleep, bassman!
> Been having a bout of migraines this last week, so hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> *and g-nite, bobo: fingers are crossed one of the mods can help you out!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Bottom of the cab, week 1 flower.






peace, DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are the Fairy Beans so far, just over 3 weeks. Also picked up a Purple Trash Clone.

Way past my bedtime prOn.

Casey Jones

Deep Psychosis



Purple Trash


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 20, 2012)

morning 600 can anybody give a low down on godberry?? i know its a hybrid possibley crossed with blueberry, but it all gets a bit vague after that. going to journal a grow of few free beans for seaofseeds.com. setting up 2 more 600 tents in a different location today so going to be a busy bee but productivity will be boosted greatly. ill run the godberry and a few more amcheesier beans to see if i come across a couple more phenos,in 1 tent, but the other tent i havent decided what to put in yet although the sour cherry is now available on breeders boutique ive just noticed.... what else should i throw in with sour cherry similar finishing time, doesent have to be a yielder more of a coniseour strain great flavour high and lots of trichs.. hope everyone is well here in 600


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

hey 600's!! just for show ey!! seeing as there is no damn like button! but u may not like this anyway 

Don't be hatin! day 32...........


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't be hatin on that. filling out nicely flowa


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2012)

Hatin' that it's not one of MINE, but lovin' the view!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a whole lot of lovin for that, Flow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

thing of beauty there flow!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

L I K E  flow i was feeling somewhat adequate with this kc brasil mother, but now i'm not so sure lol this girl came from the first free seed i tried to grow. i think i have harvested round 300 g dry from her children so far, have 3 flowering and 6 vegging and 2 others drying, she was a great mother but i had to let her finish out her life, so i set her outside to finish in the fresh air and sunshine  i know i have said it before and i will say it again, this is an awesome strain, even i couldn't kill it


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 20, 2012)

Rep love from the 6 double zero. Many thanks, guys. uh, and nice pr0n! seriously... blown' it up!

Gotta run off to TCB for the day, but will be back. Looking at getting some clones from a local source here.. Blueberry, Bubbleberry, NY Diesel, and NL#5... oh, and I've got some seeds I'm itching to pop, too. No place to grow them yet, but I just picked up a little tent for vegging... so psyched! Gonna go stealth for a bit, and then hopefully when it's time to get stinky I'll have someplace to go.

Bassman, stay away from my account!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

right 600 think tank,

I'm having a debate with a guy in the uk thread. i reckon drying in light makes little to no difference in the quality of your end product. the taste and burn will be more effected by the feed during growth and the cure post chop. 

the other thought is that curing in the dark, makes for tastier better smelling product.

can anyone provide any actual science on either theory? 

i can't see how light would degrade thc as lets face it we're throwing 600w(+) at them for weeks on end.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2012)

Don I agree with you. I have always heard the light degradation ("theory"). We are just supposed to accept that as it is just that way....lol. I would like to know as well, it sure would open up more avenues for me to dry.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> Rep love from the 6 double zero. Many thanks, guys. uh, and nice pr0n! seriously... blown' it up!
> 
> Gotta run off to TCB for the day, but will be back. Looking at getting some clones from a local source here.. Blueberry, Bubbleberry, NY Diesel, and NL#5... oh, and I've got some seeds I'm itching to pop, too. No place to grow them yet, but I just picked up a little tent for vegging... so psyched! Gonna go stealth for a bit, and then hopefully when it's time to get stinky I'll have someplace to go.
> 
> Bassman, stay away from my account!!!


I am there right now tinkering around...I just added a few capacitors to realign it. Hopefully the mods or admin can help you out. No doubt they have their habnds full right now though, so hang in there. Glad you made it back and the name is so close....reminds me of beerfest! they had landfill and landfill II


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right 600 think tank,
> 
> I'm having a debate with a guy in the uk thread. i reckon drying in light makes little to no difference in the quality of your end product. the taste and burn will be more effected by the feed during growth and the cure post chop.
> 
> ...


never did no side-by-side,but have dry in lighted room,and dark room,im not sure on the micro scale,but overall,its the same.
but i put my plants under t-5s,the last 1-2 weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2012)

Why T-5 last week or 2 Genuity? What spectrum also?


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

hahahaha, what a load of old cobblers. I only have mine drying in the dark because there is no point leaving the light on. And with the amount of time I spend in the stinky room, I would be as well leaving the blerry thing on. I am sure there is someone with some scientific gobbldygoop on the whole subject, but really, why on earth would a whole country like Morocco be doing it wrong? You got to love the UK growers thread, peeps get para over there if someone a Gazzillion miles away gets busted, lol. Don't believe everything you read in the news papers, haha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> right 600 think tank,
> 
> I'm having a debate with a guy in the uk thread. i reckon drying in light makes little to no difference in the quality of your end product. the taste and burn will be more effected by the feed during growth and the cure post chop.
> 
> ...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right 600 think tank,
> 
> I'm having a debate with a guy in the uk thread. i reckon drying in light makes little to no difference in the quality of your end product. the taste and burn will be more effected by the feed during growth and the cure post chop.
> 
> ...


It changes the color for sure, as for flavor I think it has more to do with the speed you dry it. fast dried buds always seem harsh and crispy. With a nice slow 5 -7 day slow dry followed by a 20 day cure in glass makes me a happy camper. I don't think the light degrades the THC much until all the water has been removed from the plant. Then the light and heat can definitely degrade the herb faster than if it were stored in a cool dark place. I smoke it before there is ever a chance of degradation to combat the problem 

Puff Puff Pass......


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

The pics don't really do her justice. Its SLH, unsure where it came from but rumour has it, it was GHS. I got it gifted from a clone. Really nice pheno

View attachment 2079093View attachment 2079094View attachment 2079095


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Why T-5 last week or 2 Genuity? What spectrum also?


well,i like to think that the low light(6500k),is some what of an rest/downtime,for the plants.
but still the right amount of light,to aid in the resin production,and not break down the trich,to much.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

I have to agree with Gen, a lot of people I know lower their lighting last week, especially with kush varieties. I am also dropping my lighting around 33% in the last quarter of the 12 period. All in all my 3 lights are only running like 2 lights.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone. A little late but welcome back dst! 
Pron is off the chain as usual! 
Hope all is well with you 6-OO peeps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

cheers 600! i thought as much.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 20, 2012)

quick update day 20 of 12/12 g-13 haze firts attempt at scrogg


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

i just got 158g wet off that kc brasil mother finishing outside au natural  i love the sunshine as well as the 6 hunderd thanks for turning me on guys. can i get a sticker so i can take cool pictures? stick my 600x sticker in some south florida hideaways maybe?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello 600-ites!

A couple of baby pics:

BMF #1:









BMF #2







I hope they grow up to have buds like the ones you all have been showing!


*four more seeds yet to surface, but two have tap roots burrowing down, so they're soon to be free. More pics later as they pop.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks whodat, hope life down on the who-farm is good lad.

Looks good for a start Budolskie. Looks like you could position one of them a bit further forward, but may be you wanted that front area free. Looks like it'll be a freakin jungle!! Sweet mate.

Good luck with the BMF Doob.

Hope you are all good this evening. Peace from the Stinky Room.

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

hey you sneaked that post in there and I didn't notice. Most peeps just printed their own stickers, or lucked out when the fairy dropped some off. Not sure if there are any still circulating. I gave most of mine to the Fairy when she stopped by......


mysunnyboy said:


> i just got 158g wet off that kc brasil mother finishing outside au natural  i love the sunshine as well as the 6 hunderd thanks for turning me on guys. can i get a sticker so i can take cool pictures? stick my 600x sticker in some south florida hideaways maybe?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

DST said:


> hey you sneaked that post in there and I didn't notice. Most peeps just printed their own stickers, or lucked out when the fairy dropped some off. Not sure if there are any still circulating. I gave most of mine to the Fairy when she stopped by......


judas priest why didn't i think of that!? ga dang D now i see why you run this crew.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

you can find the club 600 stickers in my album, I am sure someone put a link up to them in here as well. just shout if you have any bother. have fun stickering!!


----------



## nowhereland (Mar 20, 2012)

ive exp. some bleaching in my plants so i raised em, i had em at about 8-10" inch thinking it was cool b/c of the glass + 400+ cfm fan, the glass was warm but not hot and the temps were fine, where do u guys keep your light?


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sample bud day 55 dinafem critical + auto...O and nowhereland I use a infared termometer to shoot the canopy and keep the light to my temps


----------



## geekmike (Mar 20, 2012)

What's up 600? 

Got my cheese going good now. CO2 burnin' away Loving life in the new room.


Cheesey!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2012)

Great to hear, GM!

Your ladies are going to love it!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2012)

I will catch up in a bit but wanted to share my excitement with y'all. I got just over 1lb of BBK (3 plants) and just shy of 100gm of DK (1 plant).


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn Dez 1 lb from 3 indoor plants is good. I wish my BBK kicked ass like that!! I lost my BBK mom now though.

My internet (Comcast) was broken all day long...finally got back online!!

Nowhereland, I run my 1000watt with a 750 cfm fan and a powerful fan on the top of canopy with 8-10" off glass with no bleaching on burning. I get them used to the light by lowering it slowly over time.

Doob congrats on the newborns!!

Sunny nice pull!!


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am there right now tinkering around...I just added a few capacitors to realign it. Hopefully the mods or admin can help you out. No doubt they have their habnds full right now though, so hang in there. Glad you made it back and the name is so close....reminds me of beerfest! they had landfill and landfill II


I knew it! Hell, I think it was actually working better there for a sec.



wormdrive66 said:


> It changes the color for sure, as for flavor I think it has more to do with the speed you dry it. fast dried buds always seem harsh and crispy. With a nice slow 5 -7 day slow dry followed by a 20 day cure in glass makes me a happy camper. I don't think the light degrades the THC much until all the water has been removed from the plant. Then the light and heat can definitely degrade the herb faster than if it were stored in a cool dark place. I smoke it before there is ever a chance of degradation to combat the problem
> 
> Puff Puff Pass......


 This is my thought on it, too. . . I think drying in the sun just speeds up the process producing icky buds... where as when you put it someplace dark, it's typically easier to control. I dunno-- I'm high! Puff puff pass. . .



whodatnation said:


> Hey everyone. A little late but welcome back dst!
> Pron is off the chain as usual!
> Hope all is well with you 6-OO peeps!


Whodizzy! Good ta see you 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers 600! i thought as much.


 Donald, cheers back! With a big phat spliffy, that is.



Dezracer said:


> I will catch up in a bit but wanted to share my excitement with y'all. I got just over 1lb of BBK (3 plants) and just shy of 100gm of DK (1 plant).


 Dude, really??? Insanity. All Hail Dez! You are my hero.

DST, btw, I agree with you about Morocco, but don't they dry the hash in the sun, not the whole plant? Keep in mind, I have no clue what the fuk I'm talking about when it comes to this subject. I try not to worry about it too much.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice pron yall.

Just saw 21 Jump Street movie... was really funny. Kinda made me wish I lived fast again... then I got home to the cats and decided I like the slow, 'boring' life I lead now, ha.

As for how close to keep the light... I would say keep it as close as you can without bleaching it. I've had some as close as 6" from my 1000w without bleaching, but others bleached at 8" away. I think it's strain dependent, so whatever you can get away with.

Hey Dez... is the Devastator Kush a sativa type high? The leaves look so sativa-ish. Can't wait to try some. I hope I'm smoking soon. 

Bobo... really sorry about the account bro. That is just gutting.

An update on my beans... all 5 of the ?purp X Space Bomb have popped up. And 9 out of 10 Candy Drop X NY purp D have popped so far. I'm sure the other one will come up too... maybe alread has, I should check.

And lastly, I put the tea I was 'brewing' into the trash can full of super soil and mixed it up real well. I'm super excited!!!

Ok... now reallly lastly. Made me fucking laugh today. Was helping my new neighbor shovel snow, and she told me a funny story. I guess 2 weeks after they moved in, her friends were up and they went to the bar. Where I live I guess everyone and their mom grows weed, and while they were at the bar pretty much everyone in the bar offered them some herb. The lady turned it all down (even though she wanted some) because she didn't want me and my wife to find out that she was smoking, LOL. If she only knew. She said she was worried I would tell the owners... you know... the one's who smoked me out and whose grandson grows and hooks them up. Hahahahaha.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 20, 2012)

wheeeew 800,000+ views , you guys are kicking some serious ass in here


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice haul Dez, very nice indeed my 600 bru!!! showing them how it's done.

Bobo, Brobo, you is high, you is talking much of the gobbly-d-goop, lol. And the Nepolese dry there charras in the sun, so yeh, they do cure hash in the sun! 

I like your neighbour story, Jig you are quite a sick puppy, lol. And your neighbour must be dense. I tend to be a bit more open about my smoking habits, lol. If she couldn't tell you smoked a few then she must be a bit of a spanner! I was at the Brewery yesterday with my friend. We were chatting and some mad women pitched up and asked if she could sit at our table. Of course we replied. She then promptly giggled to herself and made little tunes and muttered a wee bit....eventually she moved off somewhere and an American couple sat next to us. They saw we had peanuts with our beers and they offered us some of the salami they had bought because they didn't like it. My mate is talking to me about this new place he is DJing at. Next thing the American guy is asking my mate what sort of DJ'ing he does. Straight off the bat he retorts, "Christian Rock". I couldn't help giving out a little splutter of laughter and the couple smiled slightly. "Seriously, I DJ with old school hip hop, funk, electronica"....so the conversation ensued. Turns out this guy is a Prof of Christian studies at Univeristy of California, lol. My mate is a bit of a loon, he had an interview with two lawyers the other week and pretended he had Tourettes through the whole interview, lmao.

Oh the sun is out today and the ladies need watered.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

Christian Rock, lol.

Yeah, her not knowing I'm a pot friendly one is a bit dense. She is something to behold, lol. 45 and acts about 15. 

Don't know if I already told this story, but at a concert a couple weeks back, this lady walked up to my wife and started chatting her up. Asked if wife smoke pot at all, wife said "no it just makes me sleepy". Lady said, "that's funny... it makes me horny". Wife thought it was a bit odd, then she asked wife if I was with her. She said yes... then the lady asked if we had any pot, lol. She knew exactly who to go to... only problem, I didn't have any with me. A shame too... lady lived a block away. Who knows where that would have gone, haha.

Off to bed. And to confirm... all beans have popped. 10/10 on the CD X NYPD, 5/5 on the ?P X SB. Only problem is I only have 14 spots in my little DWC thingy. The fastest growing one is probably a male yeah?

Night night.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 21, 2012)

im a late starter on here srry if it has been asked a bunch before but what is the highest yield seen off 1 600w 'er in here?


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 21, 2012)

lol pretended he had Tourettes through the whole interview. thats unreal! wonder what the circumstances were.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

curly604 said:


> im a late starter on here srry if it has been asked a bunch before but what is the highest yield seen off 1 600w 'er in here?


My personal best was close to .70 grams per watt, shooting for 1 gram per watt.(1200 watts total) I think I was close on my last run but got too high and forgot to weigh it. Someone has done much better than that I am sure.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 21, 2012)

day 8 or 9 idk im fucked up heres a vid i made enjoy [video=youtube;Q7DhjF6JGRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7DhjF6JGRs&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C46413d2V DvjVQa1PpcFO4wqrFT8-oT7XDGvkyhoSz3X5rr19axLk%3D[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

bru, this guy is unreal. there is drama everywhere he goes. He's kind of like my Bassman in real life (hehehe, sorry Bassman, I do love ya mate!)

he was speaking to these two trainee lawyers about money he is due to the Government. He said when he left he stopped at the receptionist and said to her, "those two lawyers in there, FUUUUUUCK, they know their business!" And promptly walked off with everyone in the place looking at him like he's just landed from Mars, lol.



dababydroman said:


> lol pretended he had Tourettes through the whole interview. thats unreal! wonder what the circumstances were.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess it depends if you are growing high intensity weed, or commercial yielders. I think I am around Worms 0.7. But I grow mainly kush based weeds, and have not weighed a harvest in many a moon.
I'll let you know in 2 months I guess as I am doing a semi full run.


curly604 said:


> im a late starter on here srry if it has been asked a bunch before but what is the highest yield seen off 1 600w 'er in here?


----------



## curly604 (Mar 21, 2012)

cool man thanks for the info i look forward to see how things go for ya , im really excited to see what i pull off 600w of led


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> lol pretended he had Tourettes through the whole interview. thats unreal! wonder what the circumstances were.


Heh, heh...

[video=youtube_share;OUKxu22-9SY]http://youtu.be/OUKxu22-9SY[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Mar 21, 2012)

SLC Punk was one of the best movies


----------



## geekmike (Mar 21, 2012)

I was always compared to this guy:

[video=youtube;j2eZku_g7pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2eZku_g7pg[/video]

still look like Jason Segal too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2012)

One of my all time favorites.
When the wife & I went to SLC during Sundance a number of years ago we ended up at a few of the places where it was filmed.
Can't really help it, since it's a relatively small-ish city, but was cool.
Whenever we'd be at a place we'd recognize I act out the scene while she rolled her eyes and begged me to stop it.
Like in the mall.
Heh, heh.

We didn't make it to Park City, as it's way too expensive, and I'm not good in crowds anymore, even less so in high-fallutin' crowds, so we went around to the local theaters who were hosting the same movies being shown in Park City.
Lots of SLC punks all over.
Love it!
Hate the oppressive, Mormon atmosphere of the place though.
Like a blanket of conformity smothering out all individuality.
But the punkers & alternative crowd made up for it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2012)

geekmike said:


> I was always compared to this guy:
> 
> [video=youtube;j2eZku_g7pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2eZku_g7pg[/video]
> 
> still look like Jason Segal too.


Me too.
Except for the looks.

Must be something in the name...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2012)

FORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Playing through!
 



Howdy 600'ers. I'm late for a tee time but I've got a monster harvest pic to throw up later.

Cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

is that uma thurman?


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd bang it for a drawing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

haha well it didn't make me want to play golf that's for sure


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Christian Rock, lol.
> 
> Yeah, her not knowing I'm a pot friendly one is a bit dense. She is something to behold, lol. 45 and acts about 15.
> 
> ...


I think she likes yer wife....lol



wormdrive66 said:


> My personal best was close to .70 grams per watt, shooting for 1 gram per watt.(1200 watts total) I think I was close on my last run but got too high and forgot to weigh it. Someone has done much better than that I am sure.


I need to see what I pull, prolly .4-.5 gpw....


DST said:


> bru, this guy is unreal. there is drama everywhere he goes. He's kind of like my Bassman in real life (hehehe, sorry Bassman, I do love ya mate!)
> 
> he was speaking to these two trainee lawyers about money he is due to the Government. He said when he left he stopped at the receptionist and said to her, "those two lawyers in there, FUUUUUUCK, they know their business!" And promptly walked off with everyone in the place looking at him like he's just landed from Mars, lol.


I have been told by several that I am accident prone and have the worst luck etc....I have been here long enough for you guys to really know me now....lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> is that uma thurman?


I always didnt like her till I saw that tit shot...wow!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2012)

I picked up a Salmon Creek Bug Bud clone and a Hindu Skunk one as well yday.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

We reveal a lot more of ourselves than we probably think with our ramblings, Bassman lol.

Been a lovely day over here in the Dam, funny thing, I was saying on the UK growers thread about paranoia today. Then, I got a bout of para when a cop car turned up outside our building (we live in a no car zone as well), but luckily they walked off after checking to see the numbers on our building and plodded (lol) around another building and were gone for a bit (nobody can understand the numbering around here, residents included I think). Isn't it funny how life tests up.

I was on a business call which made it all the more exciting, haha. So just back from the stinky room and all is going swimmingly so far. DOGS are getting their coats on, and everyday I am convinced my fave DOGx is a Male. Everything is showing except that one.

Which got me thinking. Whenever I have a male and there are no females around, it seems they are more reluctant to open up and give the place a jizzorama (their pollen sac opens up to those who prefer straight talk). Anygrow, it made me think that perhaps the male plant actually needs a female plant close by for it to start releasing it's pollen. Whenever I have had a male outside int he greenhouse, then brought it inside to the flower room, the sacs almost immediately start coming open. It makes me think, are there receptors on the male that get a chemical message from female plants saying that they are ready for pollen?

That's my intellectual chit chat over for the day.

Peace, DST


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 21, 2012)

Heres my little setup  4 plants under a 600watt HPS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

pheromones D fella! like putting a group of birds round johnny depp


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2012)

I bet you are right, plants have a consciousness beyond what we see.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sure they give off some way of alerting the males that they are around. Life is smart like that.

And yeah bassman... I do think she liked my wife.

RobotBoy... your pic isn't showing up.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello Robotboy, thanks for coming along to the 600, I can't see no pic though (

or it really is, just really really small....


RobotBoy said:


> Heres my little setup  4 plants under a 600watt HPS


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 21, 2012)

This is strange  I can see it....

If you guys cant see it try my link in my sig. All pics are on the OP.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it's because the pic is hosted at trichome central and you are probably logged in over there. We aren't, and it says we aren't allowed to view that image. Maybe there is a setting over there to make pictures public... maybe not. You could always host them on RIU so we can see.

EDIT: Did you get recruited to join that site or just find it on your own?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Bday to me!!!!!!!!1  lol


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy B-day to BC!!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

what is this please help? it doesnt seem to be a seed i picked it off and it was soft and full of white pistils


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> what is this please help? it doesnt seem to be a seed i picked it off and it was soft and full of white pistils


looks to me like a sac formin. how far along is she?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

That is a male flower... looks like your girl might have gone a little hermie. Please correct me if I'm wrong guys, but that looks like a set of man parts.

Here's some seed action... and some frothy tea:

View attachment 2081188View attachment 2081187View attachment 2081189


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> what is this please help? it doesnt seem to be a seed i picked it off and it was soft and full of white pistils


Hermi Nut sack. very early in formation.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jig nice tea...congrats on the hatchlings too.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

I made a stupid video, it sucks don't watch it.

[video=youtube;AoAUxr2DuRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoAUxr2DuRg&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks bassman. I'm pretty stoked they all popped.

Worm, smart man. Lower expectations strait off and no one will be disappointed. That was a good video I think, have you seen some of the shit on youtube? Nice big space you got, and big buds to match.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hermi Nut sack. very early in formation.


she hits week 6 tonight.....a nut sack!!!?? what the!? i noticed a few popin up last week, and they seem to dissapear, they are full of whit pistils, should i be picking these off? i got another 2-3 weeks to go before i wanna pick!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought you were at day 33? I would pick them off, they could open and pollinate the whole plant. And even if they didn't I wouldn't want to be smoking them.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I thought you were at day 33? I would pick them off, they could open and pollinate the whole plant. And even if they didn't I wouldn't want to be smoking them.


 i will be going into week 6 tomorrow. day 34 today


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bassman. I'm pretty stoked they all popped.
> 
> Worm, smart man. Lower expectations strait off and no one will be disappointed. That was a good video I think, have you seen some of the shit on youtube? Nice big space you got, and big buds to match.


Thanks Jig. some of those videos are pretty funny. 25 minutes of some rambling pothead showing off 1 seedling while in extra shakey cam mode.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> she hits week 6 tonight.....a nut sack!!!?? what the!? i noticed a few popin up last week, and they seem to dissapear, they are full of whit pistils, should i be picking these off? i got another 2-3 weeks to go before i wanna pick!


Nothing you can do except pick em off and don't miss any. You will have a nice supply of seeds for the summer though. Never had it happen so early myself. Usually around week 8-9.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> 25 minutes of some rambling pothead showing off 1 seedling while in extra shakey cam mode.


So you have watched some of them, lol. Who would have ever guess there was an extra shakey cam mode. And to hear them drone on and on about what they 'know'. It's like each sentence let's you know how much they DON'T know.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

just called my mentor, he thinks its normal with this strain, he says the pollen will be useless and will not polinate the plant, and not to worry!!!!??? what the, and he has experience believe me, especially with this strain, he says its just trying to polinate itself to reproduce, as to why its swelling soo much, he says i can pick them off if i want, but it will make no difference. useless pollen?? i havent read this anywhere....hmmm gets me shaking a little, but i trust this guy. he said unless i polinated it myself dont worry, but if its producing its own pollen sacks its just a last ditch effort to reproduce, 9/10 it will fail in growing seeds !!!  i fuckin damn hope so i tell you, shes look too sweeet to worry bout bloody seeds!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

I saw one the other day where the guy was stepping over piles of dirty clothes and garbage to show off his "Laboratory" complete with dog turds and a beer can. He kept touching the plants with his greasy hands and smelling his fingers. It was like Weed Wars meets Hoarders meets Swamp People all wrapped in one.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2012)

well,with just that one plant,i would not worry bout seeds,idk bout useless/steril spunk,me thinks if you do nothing,you will have a seed bank.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

I would agree with what your mate is saying if it were later in the cycle. End of week 5 is pretty early for that, if it was the end of week 7 I might not worry, but that's early.



wormdrive66 said:


> It was like Weed Wars meets Hoarders meets Swamp People all wrapped in one.


This made me laugh so hard I think the neighbors heard!!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> just called my mentor, he thinks its normal with this strain, he says the pollen will be useless and will not polinate the plant, and not to worry!!!!??? what the, and he has experience believe me, especially with this strain, he says its just trying to polinate itself to reproduce, as to why its swelling soo much, he says i can pick them off if i want, but it will make no difference. useless pollen?? i havent read this anywhere....hmmm gets me shaking a little, but i trust this guy. he said unless i polinated it myself dont worry, but if its producing its own pollen sacks its just a last ditch effort to reproduce, 9/10 it will fail in growing seeds !!!  i fuckin damn hope so i tell you, shes look too sweeet to worry bout bloody seeds!!!


I don't claim to know all but that sounds shady to me. Been growing over 30 years and that is the first time I have ever heard of sterile pollen.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice vid, worm!
Healthy, healthy ladies!



wormdrive66 said:


> I saw one the other day where the guy was stepping over piles of dirty clothes and garbage to show off his "Laboratory" complete with dog turds and a beer can. He kept touching the plants with his greasy hands and smelling his fingers. It was like Weed Wars meets Hoarders meets Swamp People all wrapped in one.


Wait till you get a load of my current schlockfest!!

It.

Is.

*Awesome*!!!

4min 20sec of cinematic masterfullness so gorgeous it'd make Cecil B. DeMille _*puke!*_

The footage just came back from ILM and is edited and in the can awaiting the musical score, of which I am finishing up with the 60sec Intro section, before moving into the rest of the song. 

Think: symphotechprogdub... 

Now, back to scoring!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I don't claim to know all but that sounds shady to me. Been growing over 30 years and that is the first time I have ever heard of sterile pollen.


*actually its more common than you think here is a link to just 1 page i found about sterile hermie pollen coming from female flowers  some strains, i am researching more as this seems to be it, here is a link to the forum...

http://forum.grasscity.com/cannabis-breeding/864934-can-female-plant-sterile.html
*


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah that sounds right. I wouldn't worry about the ball sacks. I'd just leave them on.


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 21, 2012)

hows is ckrakalaking boys, like if you like this ooops still no like button,


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

I will take your word for it. I Refuse to click that link  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

how is anybody going to learn if they be immature like that!? the other websites are there to help, its not competition. the more I'm learning about this, it seems as though some strains, even really good strains, can carry hermie traits without producing seeds, like they want to, but don't know how, as i said, they sometimes pop up, but dissapear. and i have never had a seed in my 3 indoor grows. i will leave things, and see what happens, *&#8203;maybe someone may learn something instead of being a dick
do you think i got this far sticking with 1 website? and its not like you've never visited them. whateva*


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't be hatin flowa.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

That website is a Head shop disguised as a forum. I choose not to go there. That makes me a Dick? 

Enjoy the Seed Fest.

Whatever.......

Last comment on the subject.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

ok, maybe dick was a strong word, easily passed around where i'm from, all was saying that it had useful info. 
and if worse comes to worst, i can turn the whole lot into hash or whatever, i got enough smoke to last me a couple of years, so im all good, whatever good comes from this will be a massive bonus. but i'm happy with me new batch of outdoor, and got my bubble bags coming, so im set for a while......
when this grow is done, a different strain will be going in, i'm 95% happy with it at this present time. shes producing huge amounts of resin, i'm thinking the UVB lamp is doing something different, causing some strange reactions, with the added stress of UVB. 
Hey wouldnt it be awesome if it turned out insane!!!!??? i mean, if it doesnt have seeds and has a few hermie sacs on top, fuk, i can just nip them off at harvest. all good

sorry bout before, guess i got my back up for my green girl goddess


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 21, 2012)

Time to rock!!!

[video=youtube;mGxiqx9T0Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGxiqx9T0Eg[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nite 6 double ohhhh


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 21, 2012)

Tunes for the 6 double oh
Black Keys - Lonely Boy
[video=youtube;a_426RiwST8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8[/video]

Don't mind the dude dancing


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 22, 2012)

How about some Close up and Fisheye prOn?



Trying to get my camera not to suck. May not be possible.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2012)

that shit hurts my eyes.. 
nice lookinplants though.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> How about some Close up and Fisheye prOn?
> 
> View attachment 2081799
> 
> Trying to get my camera not to suck. May not be possible.


nice fish eye lens there!! never thought to try that out, looks cool


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know the strain, but I have never come across any strain that has completely sterile pollum. I have used pollum and got shitty seeds but I think that was more down to how I treated the development.

What I do know, is that when a plant herms like this it may not even open it's pollen sac, but you can bet you will still have seeds inside your bud. If they are growing stigma's out of the pollen sac then it is classic herm trait imo (total plant confusion). I saw the very same thing just happen with the MTF and this was pushing sacs out early.

Personally I would remove them, even though you only have 3 weeks left, there is nothing worse than getting loads of immature undeveloped seed in your bud, it tastes like toilet, or what I would imagine toilet to taste like, lol. I know that the Casey Jones also Selfs itself starting around week 8. I tend to pull anything I see on it in the last week.

Each to heir own. I am sure you'll still get fire Flow.



flowamasta said:


> what is this please help? it doesnt seem to be a seed i picked it off and it was soft and full of white pistils


I agree with Jig, good video Worm. At least I didn't get car sick like with some videos, people swooping around like they Spiderman with a cam!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

ok, i'll post some pics of the pistils coming out of some of the pods, shortly, got a visitor, thanx DST, i know the pic i showed didnt show pistils but i have them, so that could mean its confused!!?? anyway i'll cut open a head after week 6, to be sure


----------



## budolskie (Mar 22, 2012)

auto turbo diesel 7 in a half weeks from seed now to bigh for tent haha hope it doesnt end up wispy tho with them being tall my last lot were sort


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2012)

seems more and more these days autos are normal sized strains finishing a week or two faster than normal.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

hey peoples, had to share a d=few pics of those weird yellow things poppin up, had my mentor over tonight, cause i was freakin, and i was sayin there's fukin hermie flowers on this strain!! and he had a real good look and told me. ' what the fuk am i talkin about' theres white hairs comin out of the top, he just said, thats bud, ok, tonight, they look totally different, in 1 night! there is white hairs shooting out everywhere, and those yellow things are turning into calyxs and producing resin. sooooo ok, anybody else tripped out by this!!?? ok here is update pics , day 34, i think i'll be right, 1 more week and i'll chop a head right down, and have a fukin good look, people got me a little freakin, i got myself freakin, and it all could be for nothing!, i pulled a calyx off, no seed, pulled those sacks off, all good, just white hairs, no seed growth, cant look in bud yet....please peoplex your fingers for me, i would love another great harvest! especially with this kind of fat resin glands!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 22, 2012)

I dont see any nanners. It looks great. Good job.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Still looks like a Male flower with Female Stigmas. It wouldn't surprise me if some of these freak male/fem calyxes have a seed in them. But I think you'll be okay as far as the rest of the bud is concerned. Keep us posted Flow, keeping fingers crossed.
Peace, DST


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

i squeezed a big fat juicy one that looked solid, but it was just full of stickiness  but yeah fingers crossed, bigtime, it makes me want to chop right through a tip now, but i know that would severely ruin a head, ive had a good poke around with scissors, and its lookin like my first grow did, shes starting to foxtail i believe now, my first grow did for a while, created some crazy lookin fat colas, with so many tips coming out of them, but it was soooo killa, i miss it


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

you want shakey hands!!!!

found this.....on tinternet.
[youtube]etEw0zzmPvc[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2012)

Like!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning 6-ers


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2012)

likes the vid D.
good day whodat.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Mr West, Whodat, and Genuity, old skool 6'ers showing the Like/Love....


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 22, 2012)

yo d. i did a lil digin on the whole lst thing and im convinced i gotta try it. so off to the local shop i go for supplies. 
buit heres my clones veg day 1 (b4 bondage)




oh yeah and heres the budspace


----------



## budolskie (Mar 22, 2012)

shishkaboy said:


> yo d. i did a lil digin on the whole lst thing and im convinced i gotta try it. so off to the local shop i go for supplies.
> buit heres my clones veg day 1 (b4 bondage)
> 
> View attachment 2082060
> ...


what sort of hydro set is that you clones are in and do u have separate space with a mother in or do they go where clones are aswell want to do a set where i got every cycle going so i can harvest about every 10 weeks instead of 3 month any idea on how to go about it like minimum space for mother and clones chamber and what i need to keep it going enough clones to fill a 120x120 tent and 900x900mm cuboard


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 22, 2012)

i cut clones and put em individual cups with tops until they get some roots. then i put em in here til the roots get fuller

but the veg space is really like this moms, newborns, teenagers.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 22, 2012)

The Caramelicious sprouted like a whore realizing she's in the middle of mass. 

The Durbon Poison was draggin' ass, but seems to have caught up to the Bianca. 



Pictured are 1) Bianca 2) Durbon Poison 3) Caramelicious


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning to all the 6'erz

Dst LIKE the vid

Shishkaboy nice cloning area

Afrawfraw sprouts doin good


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

I havent gotten my r/o system yet. 
I ran out of bottled water yday and the coffee is shit!!
I bought water and coffee is right as rain 
If the water makes coffee so bad it must be harsh on the plants as well....


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you sir. I'd just like the post, but Facebook jacked all our like buttons.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

Facebook??


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2012)

So fucking bored. I need some seedlings in my life,lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 22, 2012)

I joined the 600 club last night, coming up from 400. My temps shot up 5 or 6 degrees, so I guess I need to get my hood vented sooner than I hoped.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome PJ


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

Watching a great documentary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=V1nmtIhB_I0

I always forget how to embed to this site


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

If you check my video out, you will see what it possible in just under 2m squared.


budolskie said:


> what sort of hydro set is that you clones are in and do u have separate space with a mother in or do they go where clones are aswell want to do a set where i got every cycle going so i can harvest about every 10 weeks instead of 3 month any idea on how to go about it like minimum space for mother and clones chamber and what i need to keep it going enough clones to fill a 120x120 tent and 900x900mm cuboard


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2012)

oops .


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Watching a great documentary
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=V1nmtIhB_I0
> 
> I always forget how to embed to this site




[video=youtube;V1nmtIhB_I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=V1nmtIhB_I0[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

nice one dro!

and don't forget, no spaces between bracket....and try not to break anything! lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll skip that one for now...the battery on my laptop only lasts about 20 minutes these days.


wormdrive66 said:


> [video=youtube;V1nmtIhB_I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=V1nmtIhB_I0[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, Smoking some Cesspool, Thank You Fairy!!! tis very nice indeed. Kind of like a mellow kush, but with a full flavour. I oiled one of the plants and that's mind blasting! Muchas gracias por favor, el Fairio, lol.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 22, 2012)

moved... last tuesday... have internet as of five minutes ago (first stop... lol... fuck facebook)... basement is not as grow worthy as i thought... i powerwashed the fuqer today... still in clean up mode... a bit of work to do... gonna lurk a bit... and then... back to the cleanup. 

Where the hell is the like link?


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2012)

lmao i copy pasted that, and i just went back and took the spaces out and saw what the video was.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's the instructions I made some time ago; when I was obviously stoned with nothing else to do, lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2012)

you have to use the brackets [youtube]insertcodehere[/youtube]

tried to edit my post and now its all screwed up


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

hehe, it's because its html code droman. when you have those brackets like that your post will always disappear. Thats why I done the instructions and then imported them as a pic, lol....as I said, I was bored.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

gonna try again

[youtube]MuHra7ZcAa8&feature[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanx Droman and DST..thanx worn for putting my video up. I saved the instructions for future reference this time


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Woohoo!!! shot! Thumper!!! GOOOOOOAAAAAL!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 22, 2012)

ok, when I have more time I will lurk... definately wanna say hello to my old friends... DST, afraw, bc99, bassman... just to name the few that are on this first page... cant wait to get back in the fold... 

bout to vapo some of the PK that the original grower harvested last week... i'll tell ya... I'm glad I still have access to this strain... it is sooo yummy... I wanna cross it with Durban Poison... make a PK Poison... ugh... vapo temp is up... time to fly... 

much love to my 600 pham... give me 2 weeks and I have some picture love...


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2012)

haha, yea i caught on to that. 

og kush in the bowl sparkin up!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Casey Jones, Afgoo wax topped with Casey Kief. Time to Blast off. Then Clean the Bong. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

WB camp!!

That looks like a menacing bowl there Worm


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol... figured I would vapo out my ball python and the feeder rat that he refuses to eat... maybe he'll get the munchies, and i can put the completely stoned, and totally chill rat into the tank with him, and he'll eat... we'll see... it definately got a response out of him, he went from hiding under his rock, to chillin at his water bowl... lol...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> WB camp!!
> 
> That looks like a menacing bowl there Worm


Thanks Bassman... its great to be back... now i really really am gonna go and start cleaning... i browsed a bit... and its just making me want to get growing... so much to do to be ready tho.

Quick shoutout to anyone growing in a basement... 

Can you get back at me with hints / tips about moisture / mold / and pest maintanence? Basically... I had some fuzzy white mold, and a bit of black mold... with some fungusy yelllowish looking bubbled out growth on the brick add on... I have two crawl spaces in the basement... front and back, that will NOT be used. I have water seepage through the brick add on part of the basement, which is where I am planning on growing... 

I have a dehumidifier and my ozone generator down there at the moment... I bleach sprayed and then power washed the walls and am working on the cleanup now. lots of piles of shit.

I assume after all this power washing and scraping I will have to re-seal the basement (looking for the cheapest brand sealer out there if you know of any...)

I'll get some pics up later tonight so you guys can see what I am dealing with, and toss out some idea's...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2012)

I grow in a hideous, horrible cellar. Right now, with the rapid spring we are having, my basement is out of control with moisture coming up through the floor (dirt, with 1/2 inch of deteriorated mortar on top) and the walls (4 foot thick concrete; why? I don't know) are drooling with moisture. I can run a dehumidifier all day and all night and it will have no impact. Once things even out again in a few weeks, I'll be running two portable air conditioners down there. They pull a lot of moisture out of the air and they push hot, humid air down a 4 inch cleanout into the city sewer system. This works very well, but, of course, is not free.

Since you have identified a portion of the basement that you want to use, you should wall it off, so you can concentrate your climate control efforts on that part.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 22, 2012)

Just mixed up 4 trash cans worth of Super Soil. Should be set for the summer.

Time to smoke a bowl and get BENT!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Think I am set for my night time jernt and bowl. Catch you guys and gals on the flip flop.
Peace DST


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 22, 2012)

Did somebody say BOWL? hmmm me too. Shmoke time. . . cheese and bmf here I come.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2012)

Moved my seedlings into a little DWC action today and put them in the closet. They seem to like the light just fine.

Also checked on my soil. It's starting to grow a little fuzz after about 3 days of putting the tea in. Pretty stoked on that.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 22, 2012)

fuzzy is always good!

Here's a nice big batch


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice. I definitely have pile envy, lol. I just have one trash can full, but should do me alright for a grow or two.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dirt prOn, love it.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 22, 2012)

It's second best to seedling pr0n says 4 out of 5 users.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 22, 2012)

over 2cf of worm castings in that bitch.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 22, 2012)

I am now caught back up on the 6.
Man, sorry to pop in and bounce like that but I was just so stoked that I had to share. I have been working, car shopping and gardening. In that order pretty much too. I have had zero time to do anything else and I'm fucking TIRED...
Had an interesting experience this morning too. Something got in my eye yesterday and I washed it out, no problem. It scratched my eyelid or something because it was irritating me all night and while at work, started bleeding. Tripped me out to say the least. I saw an eye dr about it and they couldn't find anything wrong but cleaned my eye out and then assured me there was nothing in there and everything should be fine in a couple of days. They weren't sure why I had bloody tears coming from it and said to go back if it happens again, LOL.

OH, and I'm pretty sure the huge yield was due the long ass veg time they got from me changing shit around while they were in veg and what not. They got something like a 6 week veg and were big and full when I chopped them. I'm not expecting to get this again anytime soon but am happy to know that it's possible for me to achieve.

Thanks for the props!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2012)

geekmike said:


> fuzzy is always good!
> 
> Here's a nice big batch


I love working in the dirt!
Or with it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dirt prOn from last year.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Casey Jones, Afgoo wax topped with Casey Kief. Time to Blast off. Then Clean the Bong. lol
> 
> View attachment 2082457


Nice!
Working some JDB Romulan tonight:

























_*Mr. West: it now does smell a bit like bologna that was left on the kitchen counter top on a warm day for far too long. Still has the sweet-pine smell undertone, but it's matched with a gamey meat smell. Has an almost fruity-minty taste to the smoke on the tongue. A few good tokes and the eyes get dry and try to close, and the mind wanders on to other things._


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

lets fix this page with some clear macro porn  these are some shots of some mini flowering clones i got...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn worm. You got me going mad with dirt envy for sure. That is a nice setup. WOW!

Nice looking smoke too doob.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn worm. You got me going mad with dirt envy for sure. That is a nice setup. WOW!
> 
> Nice looking smoke too doob.


A friend I help in the summer. Awesome Sierra Nevada wilderness. No cell service or fast food within 50 miles, Completely off the grid solar and diesel. I love driving the backhoe


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Dirt prOn from last year.
> 
> View attachment 2083048


Good looking l-o-n-g beds...and the inevitable red plastic cups.




cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice!
> Working some JDB Romulan tonight:
> 
> 
> ...


Good descriptive report....and fairly stout from your silence.


cof


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 22, 2012)

Rom never hits soft, that's for sure... Doobie is drooling right now, I'd bet  

I'm about to go try and get as high as humanly possible. I figure 2 good vapo loads should be good. . .


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2012)

Id love to grow like that Worm, even if it wasnt mine...just to see it 1st hand.

Doob that Romulan looks bright and powerful!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sometimes i wish you guys could smoke what I smoke on

sigh....

edit

or eat the edibles i make 

this last batch of butter made from cougar trim is some prett intense stuff. 1 tbsp of butter and it is Mr Toads Wild Ride!!!!


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the sound of that, Bill. Edibles are the best, in my opinion... I just vaped three loads through my binger, and I'm stoned, but nowhere near where edibles take me. I like the fuzziness. . .

edit: I'm pretty fucking stoned, actually.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mmmmm Dirt


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Dam, Worm uses JCB's to mix his DIRT


wormdrive66 said:


> Dirt prOn from last year.
> 
> View attachment 2083048


Nice pics, no need to be a cheeky twat with it though Flow!!!


flowamasta said:


> lets fix this page with some clear macro porn  these are some shots of some mini flowering clones i got...


Jeezo Bill, how do you get your head into your greenhouse, lol. We sometimes also smoke BOMB weed as well! Only sometimes though......



billcollector99 said:


> Sometimes i wish you guys could smoke what I smoke on
> 
> sigh....
> 
> ...



Well 600, at least it's Friday today, and a lovely day to boot. My reasonably reliable phone is telling me it's sunny and I need to go to the DIY store to get wood to build a bed for my greenhouse (it's been moaning about not getting sleep)....but I need to do it on my bike so a plan needs to be hatched.

Enjoy the evening, morning, day.......

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugger, the Dog regular that I was holding out to be a Male, is a Female...grrrrr. More beans to be popped.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 23, 2012)

funny how that works, isn't it.


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2012)

Loving the pron guys. I managed to make it to the end b4 10am hahaha>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

damn, i sounded like an ass again, i'm a bit slow and inconsiderate, sorry Doob i honestly meant it with humour at the time, but no excuse, 'whip'!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 23, 2012)

I moved up to 600 from 400 last night, and my temps went up 5 or 6 degrees too. I finally vented my hood tonight, and looks like my temps are in good shape. 

4'x4'x7' tent - Galaxy Digital 600w HPS - Yield Master II Supreme A/C hood - 14w UVB 10.0 - 190 cfm exhaust fan/scrubber

 

Critical Mass 33 @ 34 days 12/12 (under 400 watt HPS until yesterday):


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Fat colas await you in your future PJ!!!

No worries Flow, just keeping everyone sweet. It's quite hard to put something in written word. I reckon a vast majority of the comments people make have no ill manner in them, but it's just how they are read. Just because we are able to speak, doesn't mean we have the same writting talent. I can tell a not bad story in written form, but ask me to tell a joke and I invariably miss the punchline, go off half cocked about something else, and have everyone slepping by the time the punchline actually comes round......we all have our individual talents. Your's is obviously in growing weird shaped calyxes, haha!

It's such a freakin nice day today.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

i used florakleen for the first time with todays flush, i just used 3ml per litre, and ran it through for an hour, then fresh water and nutes, anyone have any good things to say about florakleen and such, or am i wasting my $ i did notice some washed through roots and some gunk came through this time when i purged, so it may have cleaned her a bit more u think?? i would like to see some sort of difference, i dont care how much i have to use, i just want to know if im using the right amont


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 23, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Good looking l-o-n-g beds...and the inevitable red plastic cups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice garden i love it


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Im joining this here 600 club today! I had a question, is it safe to run my 600 and 6" inline fan on the same analog timer? My current exhaust fan is a bathroom fan that runs 24/7 and is being replaced today. Any info would be great!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2012)

what is the tungsten amp or watt rating on timer supchaka?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

DST said:


> I reckon a vast majority of the comments people make have no ill manner in them, but it's just how they are read.


When my comments sound like I'm being a dick... it's because I meant them to sound that way. I'm very precise with my words. Just to be clear.



DST said:


> I need to go to the DIY store to get wood to build a bed for my greenhouse (it's been moaning about not getting sleep)....but I need to do it on my bike so a plan needs to be hatched.


Wish I could see a pic of that D. I can only imagine. Maybe borrow someones little baby carrier cart to pull behind.



supchaka said:


> Im joining this here 600 club today! I had a question, is it safe to run my 600 and 6" inline fan on the same analog timer? My current exhaust fan is a bathroom fan that runs 24/7 and is being replaced today. Any info would be great!


I run my 1000w and 6" fan off the same timer. It's the one with the circular dial on the front and little plastic tabs you move around for the time. It's a 'heavy duty' one. Rated at 15A. It has a ground, not a two prong plug, but a 3 prong. Don't think you can use a little two prong one, those are rated for less.

The sell them at home Depot for $10.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

What is this 600 lounge?

and jig, ive never actually seen the "dick" in you come out.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha... it doesn't much. I'm more a fan of peace and love, especially around my brothers in the 6. You should see some of the nasty stuff I say to peeps on my youtube videos though. I'm almost embarrassed by some of it. But they all deserve it, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Dam, Worm uses JCB's to mix his DIRT
> 
> Nice pics, no need to be a cheeky twat with it though Flow!!!
> 
> ...



No more greenhouse to worry about fitting my head through D


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What is this 600 lounge?
> 
> and jig, ive never actually seen the "dick" in you come out.


still waitin on those pics homie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

gotta go take some. soon. like in a few minutes.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 23, 2012)

Lets see it Tryna


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What is this lounge?


It's a Bar in the Castro District.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got done taking my nephew outside to catch bugs. got worms, snails and a slug. but no bugs. 

Camera batter died while i was taking shots. only got off 3 decent ones. it's the grape kush. it's the funkiest n greasiest of the buds i have left. it's the oldest @ 10 weeks still lookin like 2 more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> It's a Bar in the Castro District.


Normally i would assume this as sarcasm. but i won't and i was asking a serious question.

and bill are u getting it back going soon. i think i asked b4 but hell, i dont remewmber.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll explain in a sec Tryna...

Worm was trying to be nice. Please hold.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 23, 2012)

T, clear your inbox brova!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Normally i would assume this as sarcasm. but i won't and i was asking a serious question.


Just trying to be funny, meant nothing by it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just got done taking my nephew outside to catch bugs. got worms, snails and a slug. but no bugs.
> 
> Camera batter died while i was taking shots. only got off 3 decent ones. it's the grape kush. it's the funkiest n greasiest of the buds i have left. it's the oldest @ 10 weeks still lookin like 2 more.
> 
> ...


Looks like a lovely satty pheno for sure. I hope she fucks as good as she looks


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2012)

As always Trynagrowsomeshit that shit looks dank!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys and bill. i had no idea i was in it for the long run with her. must be on the grape side.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thanks guys and bill. i had no idea i was in it for the long run with her. must be on the grape side.


Alot of the reds I have go 9-10 weeks, so it could be a combo of the two. Either way i think you are in for a treat


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice. I definitely have pile envy, lol. I just have one trash can full, but should do me alright for a grow or two.



Pile envy? Just as well i saw the pic of compost 1st lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2012)

&#8203;Wheres a like button when you need it lol. Hey fellas, just checking in  Im loving the soil and bud pr0n  I also have a nice pile going. I should post a pic of it when I get back from chores. 

Ps: jig~ the fuzzies on your cooking soil is a good sign.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 23, 2012)

My 6 blew up on me after only 2 weeks...but should be back soon to get my new tent going. Here's some trainwreck to announce my arrival to the club


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice canopy roachclip. Toot toot....toot .... SMASH!!!*#[email protected]! (that was me doing a trainwreck sound, lol)


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Didn't visit the DIY store today, no time, may be tomorrow...

Nice stuff Tryna, and welcome Roachclip420.

Hope everyone is good.

Peace, DST


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Elo Elo! I have arrived! Just finished getting my 600 setup and all that shit.

I want to sex these quick cuz its too damn many plants to be watering!
View attachment 2083885
This middle girl in the front is my DOG! 
View attachment 2083906


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2012)

Have been lurking when I can.

Loved the gear porn from Afrafraw! (I know, late, but I missed a bunch of posts as the 600 picked up speed after The "Great" Hack of 2012).

Loved the dirt pR0n, too!
At the end of the month I'm going to need to get some soil to mix back into the previous grow's soil.
Figure I might as well take advantage of the humus from nine 2.7-gallon pots of used soil and see what happens.
If Herr DST can grow his lovely ladies by planting straight back into pots of used soil, I should be fine by mixing my used soil with an equal amount of composted potting soil, no?
Time will tell... 

The 5 BMF sprouts are doing fine, though one of them lost one of it's cotyledon leaves when an over-anxious gardener got a little rough while removing the husk from the newly sprouted plant.
Not going to point any fingers.
Two thumbs, however, I will point.


Working on my song for the video, and it's sounding just like I'm hearing it in my head.
I have 1min17secs of the sympho part done (SymphoTechProgDub), and will be working on the rest of it today.
Just need 3min3secs of additional music and I'll be finished.
Should move faster now, as the Intro has the basis for the melody, the hook, and the drop in it, so I don't have to futz with that aspect of it now.

And am enjoying the Romulan.
I didn't push it to being a couchy high, so have been able to get a lot done around the apartment, and in the man cave, to make it all more livable.
I still have two BMF plants and a White Widow that will be coming down soon.
The White Widow got a bit too close to the light and got a little crisped, but could have been worse.

Okay, back to working on the song, after I puff some Romulan and watch an episode of something-or-other on Netflix.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

*"the hook"*

[video=youtube;pdz5kCaCRFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

Time for the first Rip of the day. 

Lookin sticky up in here today people. I LIKE it.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

Yo chaka, Dog's run from seed have a tendency to grow a couple balls here and there. Make sure to keep an eye out for that. Pluck em off before they mess anything up.

Looking good in there bud.

I like the blues traveler worm.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is the rest of my garden. As some of you know im shutting down soon. so i only have 4 plants left. Excuse my cam quality.
Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand





Lush f3(ugly mom)










Exodus x Dreamtime seems to be shedding leaves, weird cuz im feeding her good.

















And my indoor "pile" With a few harvested plants and some lush pheno's i didnt like.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

that would be soo bad to stop growing tryna!!!! not when you got a gift like that!!! far out, loving those foxtails, mine is starting to do that all over the place!! beeeeautiful work, those are some massive thick dense colas, and i soo wanna try some!!!!

and DoobieBrother- u say u makin a dubstep song or sumthin, did i read correctly? maybe i'm just super wake n baked, if u even try to make dubstep, you are a legend, always wanted to. .......time to krank sum tunes on an early saturday morning i think

awesome work everywhere i like like like.

iI it that hard to get the like button going again RIU???, i hit that shit like my bong all in favour how bout a poll or sumthin?? as if people dont want it....i 'like' u all for being here and helping with entertainment!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the 6double!


supchaka said:


> Elo Elo! I have arrived! Just finished getting my 600 setup and all that shit.
> 
> I want to sex these quick cuz its too damn many plants to be watering!
> View attachment 2083885
> ...


Doob, you'll be more than fine mixing some of your old soil. You could even just dry to pot one of the new ones straight on top of one of the old ones to see how it compares? Whatever, you'll be good either way I think.



DoobieBrother said:


> Have been lurking when I can.
> 
> Loved the gear porn from Afrafraw! (I know, late, but I missed a bunch of posts as the 600 picked up speed after The "Great" Hack of 2012).
> 
> ...





wormdrive66 said:


> *"the hook"*
> Time for the first Rip of the day.
> 
> Lookin sticky up in here today people. I LIKE it.


Just had my last rip. Off to bed for me. Be back soonish....



jigfresh said:


> Yo chaka, Dog's run from seed have a tendency to grow a couple balls here and there. Make sure to keep an eye out for that. Pluck em off before they mess anything up.
> 
> Looking good in there bud.
> 
> I like the blues traveler worm.


naught messy doggy, lol. some pups do take more training.

nice stuff tryna, the big wind down continues. least you got some nice boo for the time being!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here is the rest of my garden. As some of you know im shutting down soon. so i only have 4 plants left. Excuse my cam quality.
> Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand
> 
> 
> ...





flowamasta said:


> that would be soo bad to stop growing tryna!!!! not when you got a gift like that!!! far out, loving those foxtails, mine is starting to do that all over the place!! beeeeautiful work, those are some massive thick dense colas, and i soo wanna try some!!!!
> 
> and DoobieBrother- u say u makin a dubstep song or sumthin, did i read correctly? maybe i'm just super wake n baked, if u even try to make dubstep, you are a legend, always wanted to. .......time to krank sum tunes on an early saturday morning i think
> 
> ...


Just tell someone that you favour their reply, or like it by way of forming an intelligent but non wasteful reply, and perhaps incorprating a point of your own, or a new point relevant to what you liked about the post, it's actually a way to induce and expand intelligent discussions rather than reducing everything down to one button that saves us all time to actually express on our thoughts.....discuss and report back with at least 300 words on a subject dear to you within 24 hours.....lol.

Good night everyone, talk shite to you all soon.

Peace and sweet chocolate dreams, DST


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 23, 2012)

Worst idea I've ever heard dst^^


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey ho everyone! I was just tending to things and thought I'd better get a few shots and get them up or my brothers here are gonna kick me out of the club. Or at least serve notice. 

The larger 7 I took out of the flower tent to water and they are 5 HC/JDB Romulans, an HC Caliband, and a JDB Satori X Romulan. Especially for wormdrive I grabbed shots of my 2 Casey Jones and 2 Deep Psychosis. Then you'll see my seedlings that are mostly Heri X Extremas as well as my 4 Colombian Gold and 2 Psycho Killer Surprise. 



So as I've mentioned, I've been busy and doing lots of running around. The other day required a drive into the tri cities to take care of Government stuff. I'll save that for another place . Anyway, I took advantage of that because it brought me close to where I needed to be to get my hands on some really nice wormcastings at .40 cents a pound, so I took 100. Recently at a grow shop I paid 20 for a 22 pound bag of very moist castings. I'm a happy boy. The shots of the ride are something I ran into coming home.


Another great thing about getting out that way is the markets that I can get to. Because of that I am now going to be able to, after my big bowl, sit down to my coffee with a nice Portuguese custard tart and some Portuguese sweet bread. Also, among many things, I grabbed 5 pounds of choice beef shank that I will trim and clean and make a beautiful Hungarian Guyas (goulash) out of. Hmmm, there's gonna be some good eatin and Duchies this weekend. So here's a little payback to you guys who like to, so cruelly, post their dinner selections for the evening. 



DST! A very belated welcome back! Not up to speed with anything but I hope you had a great time and things worked out well for you. I'll try to catch up on that later. Speaking of catching up. That's impossible here I think. I come on and go back 2 pages and start there. Then I'll read the first post and say, "well that's interesting", and I'll have to go back another page or two. Then, I'll see another post on another subject and I'll say, "well I have to find out what this is all about!", and I'll have to go back another page or two. Oh brother. 

600 ROCKS!


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 23, 2012)

No clue how to spell the real name of that danish...but those are super dank  My pops is first gen born here in the states so whenever the fam meets up its all about hours and hours of delish Portuguese dank


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2012)

very nice post duchie.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

Is that a 3 seater bike? Cool post indeed.

Anyone else watching this Ohio v UNC game. Good stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cool roachclip. Portuguese are good people. I worked for a family of them for a while. Just with the men, but the wives sent the treats, and they were all great guys. One of my favorite grocers/markets to go to, which is where I got this shank, is Portuguese owned and run with a meat counter that's got to be close to a hundred feet long, then deli and cheese on top of that. As a guy who like to cook and eat like I do, I love going there. In another year I should be living closer, again, and be able to go there daily. Anyway, Long live Portugal!

Thanks guys. No frosty nugs but good things happening. Sorry I didn't get a front shot of the bike but it was just a quick pass by, but I'm pretty sure it's like a bench with a saddle shape molded in front/middle, so yes, I think 3 seater. 

I'm almost afraid to ask about the like thing. Actually I am, so I won't. Oh shit...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2012)

I love that vegging cabinet, duchie!

And that custard tart has me smacking my lips!
And I swear I thought that was a 1-gallon plant pot next to it, only to click the thumbnail and realize it's a coffee mug the size of Lake Ontario!
Holy crap!
Or are those just tiny tarts?


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes...we love our food. 
And those are roughly the size up a muffin. They are made in muffin tins.

EDIT: After looking at that pic it does look a little smaller...or that coffee mug is the size of a 2 liter bottle


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tric's and Trikes. Love the theme tonight guys.







Can't show you my dinner because I Ate it All!!! haha. Had the organic menu tonight. Organic Humboldt rib-eye, fresh carrots, mashed potatoes and salad. Organic Cookies for Dessert. I love our co-op 

Time for a Bowl!! not organic  soon it will be.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

lol. I like my coffee, what can I say. They're not too big. Muffin tin size. That cabinet is the one I built to be upright, which it still can, and house my males, or mothers, but now it's being used for this. I will upgrade to almost the same thing only a bit taller where it would be elevated to my waist level and extend just above my head. Then I want it a bit deeper and it needs to be a half foot wider to house a 4' x 4 bulb T5. Hope to have that by winter, but I'm good now. 

I can't believe I forgot to mention the fine looking young Portuguese girl that worked behind the counter at the bakery where I got these tarts. Mmmm, mmmm. And then her mom come out and I could see where she got it from. So now you've done it roachclip. You peaked my curiosity and I had to go look up the name for Pasteis de Nata, which led me to a recipe, which showed me how easy these things are to make, and I'm not sure that's a good thing. I was already getting ready planning to do my Hungarian walnut roles, which I did a test run on a few weeks back and they turned out really good, along with the dinner planned. I think I might be bombarding you guys with some Gourmet Munchie Pron this weekend. 

I think Souvlakis are on Sunday.

I don't know about you guys, but my mouth is watering pretty good right now. Anybody? hehe.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## bud7144 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ill second that! Food and Bud pron?, I cant wait for this weekend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2012)

Bring on the food pR0n!!!

Thinking of doing a Hungarian Bubble Ring like my mom used to make.
I can eat a whole bundt pan in one sitting if I'm not careful.
Need to dig up a recipe...

And souvlakis...
mmmm, gurgle, gurgle, gurgle (Homer-style).


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 23, 2012)

I swear all Portuguese women are gorgeous. ah ha Atta boy dutchie that's how you spell it. Never thought of making an medible version of them. I might just have to try to make some


----------



## Rrog (Mar 23, 2012)

Please pardon my silly question, but looking for opinions about bulb distance from canopy. I have a new Ushio 600w HPS arriving. Powering with MicroMole ballast. Sealed hood with huge airfllow. Heat isn't the concern, it's bleaching. Don't want this new bulb too close to my Scrog. I was going to try 24", but that seems like too much. Maybe 15" and keep an eye on them?


----------



## bud7144 (Mar 23, 2012)

*My last seed order has finally arrived. This time I ordered from sea of seeds since Breeders Boutique is on there and I just had to get that sour cherry. I also got: Casey jones x1fem, Lemonese x3, kc36 x2, kc36 x1fem, leda uno x2, kc42 x2.
*View attachment 2084369


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2012)

Rrog said:


> Please pardon my silly question, but looking for opinions about bulb distance from canopy. I have a new Ushio 600w HPS arriving. Powering with MicroMole ballast. Sealed hood with huge airfllow. Heat isn't the concern, it's bleaching. Don't want this new bulb too close to my Scrog. I was going to try 24", but that seems like too much. Maybe 15" and keep an eye on them?


hi,id go with 10"-16",if you do not feel safe.
just make sure your light spread is still good,.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rrog said:


> Please pardon my silly question, but looking for opinions about bulb distance from canopy. I have a new Ushio 600w HPS arriving. Powering with MicroMole ballast. Sealed hood with huge airfllow. Heat isn't the concern, it's bleaching. Don't want this new bulb too close to my Scrog. I was going to try 24", but that seems like too much. Maybe 15" and keep an eye on them?


I get mine as close as 6-8 but I also have a fan blasting the air around, above the plants.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 23, 2012)

No shit? And no bleaching?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

I can get my 1000w within 8" of buds with no bleaching most of the time.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

Doobie. What is Bubble Ring? These are the rolls I'm making. Just the walnut one, not the poppy seed. They're called Beigli. 



http://www.grouprecipes.com/31182/hungarian-beigli.html#


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rrog said:


> No shit? And no bleaching?


not at all. I use hortilux bulbs and hydrofarm vented hoods. I try to keep them around 10-12 but sometimes run out of room in the tent.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 23, 2012)

hortilux bulbs are bomb... I love mine. I've never had bleaching problems either, and I've gotten within 8"

edit: Duchie, btw, great veg pr0n! I've missed you brother. 

edit edit: Worm, that place you sent me the link to is fucking nuts! I'm laughing out loud I'm so happy when I see the list. That Hell's Angel OG and such sounds nuts. . . I feel like I have a hair up my ass right now.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 23, 2012)

Sure glad I stopped by here. What an active thread!. Anyone use the 600w micromole ballast?


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cool Bobo. Nice to be missed. Sorry about your account getting all messed up. I must say that it brings me some comfort knowing that there are safeguard restrictions for newcomers to RIU. Are you growing anything yet?


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm trying not to buy clones right now, or pop seeds, but I'm not sure how much longer I can hold off. I'm hoping by summer to have something going, and I might start a veg here pretty soon in prep for that. I'm going nuts... but my kale and lettuce are killing it!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

lol. I've got a variety of Basil' I'm getting ready to plant including a Thai.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rrog said:


> Sure glad I stopped by here. What an active thread!. Anyone use the 600w micromole ballast?


Welcome to the 600 club, jump on in the water is warm  and kinda yellow.

edit: hehe you were here for a while. sorry kinda baked at the moment.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a small Scrog with two Plush Berry going. Need to lower the light. Thanks for the help, all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2012)

My mom always called it Hungarian Bubble Ring, but most nowadays call it Monkey Bread.
Just sweet bread dough balls rolled in melted butter and then in sugar & cinnamon mixture.
The balls get dropped into a bundt pan with layers of raisins and walnuts with more cinnamon/sugar mix as a final layer, then baked at 350f, cooled in the pan, then flipped over and dropped out:

_*this is similar, but we always use raisins & walnuts, and then sprinkled cinnamon/sugar on it after it's removed from the pan.
_


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

Raisins and walnuts. That combo is found a lot in our cooking. I remember my parents making a sweet shredded/fried cabbage mixed with egg noodles and sprinkled with fine ground walnuts. I'm pretty sure sour cream is in there somewhere. 

Oh and yes, welcome Rrog! It is a busy place. Peaceful too.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuck I'm stoned and on weight watchers and ou have to post that cake thing. Thanks!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 23, 2012)

I wonder if that region uses a sweeter or hotter cinnamon


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> I swear all Portuguese women are gorgeous. ah ha Atta boy dutchie that's how you spell it. Never thought of making an medible version of them. I might just have to try to make some


I have yet to make anything medible but I will. The dough for these rolls I'm using used a pound of butter and makes enough to roll out 6 sheets to make 6, foot long rolls. I need to try it on a simple cooking recipe or something first to experience the taste before diving in though.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Fuck I'm stoned and on weight watchers and ou have to post that cake thing. Thanks!


Sorry bro... but that's funny. hehe. Definitely some good food pron yall are tossing up.

Welcome to the club Rrog.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 23, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My mom always called it Hungarian Bubble Ring, but most nowadays call it Monkey Bread.
> Just sweet bread dough balls rolled in melted butter and then in sugar & cinnamon mixture.
> The balls get dropped into a bundt pan with layers of raisins and walnuts with more cinnamon/sugar mix as a final layer, then baked at 350f, cooled in the pan, then flipped over and dropped out:
> 
> ...


My wife just walked by and Laughed(silly stoners). She called it a pull-a-part, then listed the ingredients off the top of her head. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry about that, supchaka!


I'm off to the store to get some raisins & walnuts, and butter.

Will be a late night, but should have some bubble ring in about 3 hours.
Will post pics later.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 23, 2012)

Too funny. I actually got off my ass and started that goulash. I'm commited to be up until it's done now. Think I should look for a good flick and get grinding. I'm friggin stuffed now. Salami on a crusty bun, two philo rolls filled with a spicy beef filling, two custard tarts, a slice of sweet bread and a glass of milk later. Yup. That's gonna take a flick and a few hits to remedy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> *My last seed order has finally arrived. This time I ordered from sea of seeds since Breeders Boutique is on there and I just had to get that sour cherry. I also got: Casey jones x1fem, Lemonese x3, kc36 x2, kc36 x1fem, leda uno x2, kc42 x2.
> *View attachment 2084369


I missed this one!

Nice assortment!
Hope you'll share pics as you grow them out.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2012)

Eating homemade 7 layer dip right now. No pics it isnt pretty anymore....lol
Drinking a Blue Moon and bout to smoke some more Margo and hopefully pass out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a fine end to a long day, bassman

Going to smoke a few bowls and make some dough for the bubble ring.


*Remembered that my angel food cake pan is two-piece, and will probably leak molten sugar & butter as it bakes, so will have to use a pair of bread pans instead.
So it's bubble loaf, instead of ring.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

Goedenmorgen allemaal, well Duchie, it is good to have you back, and I see you where the only one who done a 300 word report, lol!!! I have got to say, Portugal already sounds like a great place to be, what with it's lax MJ laws, and for some reason that's the second time in a few days that someone has brought up those Portuguese custard tarts, I love love love - LIKE custard, and in a tart it's just something else!! My wife works next to a Portuguese women who is really cool, also a little bit scrumptious as well, and I even got this Portuguese girl a job a while back, who was also a hotty, and worked in IT (the combination boggles the mind!!!) So there is deffo a trend going on here.

I just finished my cereal, mixed with muesli, with chopped banana and strawberries and yogurt. Off to bak the brain now and take a few DOG snaps, BRB.....

Peace,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Going to roll a spliff instead. 
Smoke it down.
_Then_ make some do-re-mi.


----------



## Reloader (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool thread! Here is a couple of pics from one of my better grows with a 600hps . This is afgoo at 64 days.
A couple more pics of current grow in new setup (got 2 600's in 8' air cooled hoods) Lsd at 36 days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

A pile of Romulan (dry, but "gooey" like brown sugar):








And the result:


----------



## matatan (Mar 24, 2012)

tahoe trimmed



critical kali mist taking FOREVER... but looking to be a heavy yielder


pineapple express chop day


purple haze trimmed


firestarter dried pics next week, week after that hopefully that critical kali mist


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2012)

Reloader said:


> Cool thread! Here is a couple of pics from one of my better grows with a 600hps . This is afgoo at 64 days.
> A couple more pics of current grow in new setup (got 2 600's in 8' air cooled hoods) Lsd at 36 days.


nice cola's reloader. Smokin Afgoo myself.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice stuff Reloader. I have always loved the name, Afgoo, it just sounds sticky like the cake posted earlier, which also reminds me of something frmo Zeeland in Holland, can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

I am just in the middle of a fatty at the minute lad......Chillberry Kush with a morgen koffie!


DoobieBrother said:


> A pile of Romulan (dry, but "gooey" like brown sugar):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

pics being done as I type.....


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

The sun is rising in the Cab......the DOG's are restless.

























And brother Doob, I repotted this DOG up from a 3.5litre square pot, into this 11litre (I think it's about 11 litre), I had just pulled the top root ball out from the old plant, made some space, and popped the DOG in. It's been in there for coming up 10 days and the roots are already insane. Providing you don't leave the old medium sitting to long with just a stump in it, the microlife will still be good to go, and it will latch onto the new living roots, and then bingo, mycorrhizae bukkake action starts! This one is on the first shelf, it's like a hanging plant, I am expecting big tings from her.










And the long legged bitch from below






And that's the DOG's this fine morgen.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

these are the Dutch things that remind me of the cake posted earlier, Zeeuwse Bollusen


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2012)

look like cinnamon rolls to me?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are the basic ingredients:
_*I took the pic before I brought out the two eggs and the milk

_






liquids are heating.
Bowl is smoking.
Bong is ripping.
Back in a bit!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

DST said:


> these are the Dutch things that remind me of the cake posted earlier, Zeeuwse Bollusen


My DOGs are totally different from yours.  Ill get some pics


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

hmmm them dog shots defo waters the mouth
how many plants can u fit in that vertical grow set up? ent seen many set ups like that


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the last few minutes of me kneading the dough on video, but I'll spare you the excitement and cut to the end of Act 1...

Thought I'd put the extra space on the heating mat to good use and do my proofing here:








All covered up and incubating new gas farting Yeastie Boyz








"You got to fight!
For your right!
To p-a-a-a-a-stry!"



*60 to 75 minutes should see it double in size, if all goes well.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

yup pretty much the same thing Worm, by like all good things in this world that have survived the ravages of time, food generally being one of them, it probably originates in Europe, and with the Dutch from the Zeeland region being heavily Spanish influenced, it may go back to Spanish or Portuguese origins at a guess. Whatever, dam tasty!!!!



wormdrive66 said:


> look like cinnamon rolls to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

It's all in the leaf shape, and length. Your's look a bit more like DOn's pheno from the pic I can remember (bearing in mind it was a litte pup).

My DOG's are also crazy clones that have been trains and lst'd to fit into a vertical grow. When growen traditional they look more like the Momma....and they are from a strains that's got a couple of years in it.



supersillybilly said:


> My DOGs are totally different from yours.  Ill get some pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay, dough has risen:








And all rolled into little balls, dipped in melted butter, and rolled in sugar-cinnamon, and layered in the pan with raisins & walnut chunks:













Just waiting for the last rise, and then in the oven it goes.

more soon...


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

... So what happened? Are you in a sucrose coma?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

yuuuuuum, thanx for makin me even more hungry, and i'm really too bent to get up!........ would you like to enjoy a long distance shot of my plant in all her glory, gives a good perspective i think.. then i'm going to bed i am soooo bent, made some oil out of buds, check my indoor link if ur keen, im too hammered to much further.....









[/IMG]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

Lookin good everybody. Doobie that shit looks delicious.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey flowamasta thats some good looking shit you got there


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

That IS some good looking shit flowmasta. Did you lop that off early to yield more colas or just LST?

EDIT: I'm reading your thread. So multiple topping + LST + long veg. Very, very sweet


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2012)

dam doobie,got me wantin some of that.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

Flowmasta, you don't find any burn or such from that copper wire?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Rrog said:


> ... So what happened? Are you in a sucrose coma?


No, forgot there is a double rise, so another 30 minutes until it's out of the oven.

So, still waiting...


----------



## Brazil Wasp (Mar 24, 2012)

600w would be too much for a 2' x 2' x 6' (60cmx60cmx160cm) grow tent? Without heat issues....

thanks

Wasp


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in a 2' x 30" x 50" tall area. No heat issues with significant exhaust and fans. I also have a UV-b lamp going, though it doesn't throw a lot of heat


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

the only thing with a 2x2 is wasted light, it will grow just as well a 3x3 footprint also I can touch my hoods glass and it is cool a good extractor and nice hood will do you fine.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

geekmike said:


> ...I can touch my hoods glass and it is cool a good extractor and nice hood will do you fine.


 That's been my experience also. I also moved my light to 10" from canopy


----------



## Brazil Wasp (Mar 24, 2012)

geekmike said:


> the only thing with a 2x2 is wasted light, it will grow just as well a 3x3 footprint also I can touch my hoods glass and it is cool a good extractor and nice hood will do you fine.





Rrog said:


> That's been my experience also. I also moved my light to 10" from canopy


So, you guys think I wont get any extra weight on my crop? I will be just wasting energy? 

I am using a 400w right now...


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a 400W planned for that area and went with 600W. The small energy difference (cost) was not significant to me, and I like the added headroom the 600W provides


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Duuuuude....

Fresh out of the oven:
Needs to cool down before flipping over the pan to release the sugary goodness from it's metal confines.
Going to be an awesome breakfast today.... 








And some close up pastry pR0n:







*Golden Bubble Ring*

4 cups all-purpose flour -- to 4 1/2 cups
2 pkgs active dry yeast
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup shortening
2 eggs
3 tablespoons butter - melted
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup of raisins
1 cup coarsely chopped nuts -- optional

Heat oven to 350f

In large mixing bowl combine 2 1/2 cups of the flour and the yeast. 
Heat milk, 1/2 cup sugar, shortening, and 1 teaspoon salt just till warm (115-120F), stirring constantly till shortening almost melts, then add it to the dry mixture, and then add the eggs.

Beat at low speed of electric mixer for 1/2 minute, scraping bowl. (electric hand mixer with dough hooks works just fine, too)
Beat 3 minutes at high speed. 
By hand, stir in enough remaining flour to make a soft dough. 
Knead on a lightly floured surface till smooth and elastic, 8 to 10 minutes. 
Shape into a ball. 
Place in greased bowl; turn once. 
Cover and let rise in warm place till doubled, about 1 to 1 1/4 hours.

Grease a 10-inch tube pan. Shape dough into 28 balls. 
Roll each in melted butter, then in mixture of 3/4 cup sugar and cinnamon. 
Arrange in pan; sprinkle with any remaining sugar mixture. 
If nuts are used, scatter among the balls as pan is filled. 
Let rise till double, about 1 hour.

Bake at 350F for 35 to 40 minutes. 
Cool in pan 15 to 20 minutes. 
Invert on rack; remove pan.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

Brazil Wasp said:


> So, you guys think I wont get any extra weight on my crop? I will be just wasting energy?
> 
> I am using a 400w right now...


you will get more from your crop from experiance than the move from 400w to 600w, I have seen some awesome shit (and have grown) under a 400w. But for the most part you are talking about light spread and penetration. 

Are you using an enclosed hood?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

Impressive! What temp, just curious?


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Duuuuude....
> 
> Fresh out of the oven:
> Needs to cool down before flipping over the pan to release the sugary goodness from it's metal confines.
> ...



Looks awesome dude, you know he knows what's up when he's using KAF.

edit-
I usually don'r repost pics but this is a nice morning pic.


----------



## Brazil Wasp (Mar 24, 2012)

geekmike said:


> you will get more from your crop from experiance than the move from 400w to 600w, I have seen some awesome shit (and have grown) under a 400w. But for the most part you are talking about light spread and penetration.
> 
> Are you using an enclosed hood?


By enclosing hood you mean a cool tube? If so, yes. I will use a lumaket ballast 600w, a digilux hps 600w with a cooltube and a 8' inline fan.. 

My set-up will be Ebb & Flow SOG with about 15-20 plants with no veg time. Will be working with AK 47 from serious seeds and Canna Nuts.

What do you think? Can I get a gr per W or a oz per plant?


----------



## Brazil Wasp (Mar 24, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Looks awesome dude, you know he knows what's up when he's using KAF.
> 
> edit-
> I usually don'r repost pics but this is a nice morning pic.


that looks good!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm all about the quality and could not care less (that's just me) about grams / watt. I grow as a hobby for my own consumption. If I was looking at this as a commercial enterprise, then I would look at this differently. So for me a 600W is great, and I'd go that route again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Awaiting final cooling, and a big glass of chocolate milk to go with it:


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

Brazil Wasp said:


> By enclosing hood you mean a cool tube? If so, yes. I will use a lumaket ballast 600w, a digilux hps 600w with a cooltube and a 8' inline fan..
> 
> My set-up will be Ebb & Flow SOG with about 15-20 plants with no veg time. Will be working with AK 47 from serious seeds and Canna Nuts.
> 
> ...



That sounds good, but a 3x3 space would be awesome. you will find yourself cramped.

I grow soil, but I wouldn't expect much from any plant with no veg.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Looks awesome dude, you know he knows what's up when he's using KAF.
> 
> edit-
> I usually don'r repost pics but this is a nice morning pic.


Thanks, GM 

I wish I was able to share it with you all.

Load some sticky bowls to get the stomach rumbling, then have at it!


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

my wife is a baker (and a Medical Professional) she makes me killer shit every week, so I feel I'm not missing out too much. 

But she's working this week so I'm a single father for a week, the best I do is some killer french toast and waffles.


----------



## Brazil Wasp (Mar 24, 2012)

Guys

Thanks a lot for the help. I will stick with 600w! Lets see...

I will keep you posted!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Love me some waffles!

My dad sent me some dried sourdough starter and one of his old starter pots, so I'm going to finally get that going.
Had a problem for a while with our oven and it made baking bread stuffs impossible.
This was the first bread item I've tried since getting it fixed, so am happy to see usable bread coming out of the oven.
That sourdough starter can be used for bread, pancakes and waffles, so am stoked.

I'm a baking hack, so yeah, your wife's baking would blow away my paltry attempts.
I've got a looong ways to go.
But I have fun with it.


----------



## Brazil Wasp (Mar 24, 2012)

Luck you! 

Just dont eat all you children cereals...


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Love me some waffles!
> 
> My dad sent me some dried sourdough starter and one of his old starter pots, so I'm going to finally get that going.
> Had a problem for a while with our oven and it made baking bread stuffs impossible.
> ...


I just got another starter in the mail yesterday for my wife, I fed it last night and still feeding it today. She makes some killer bread.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome!
Home made bread is the way to go!
Will be so glad not to have to buy it off a store shelf again.
We've moved 7 times in 12 years, and figuring out each oven, or getting it fixed, always seems to happen right before we move to another place.
We've vowed not to move again until it's back into a house, so maybe there is a house in our future...
We're working on it, so who knows what doors will open.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

Me moved almost every year for 5 years, we got a killer price on a foreclosure and used my VA loan so we got pretty lucky. The house was pretty tore up (as many foreclosures are) so we had to get a new oven and fridge. My wife was stoked so we got the one she wanted. Now she wants me to get her a double oven too.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

A bread starter. Like a poolish? Lacto+yeast combo? I'm not much of a baker, but I love all things bacterial. I make yogurt, buttermilk, Kefir, etc. This is what drives me to natural organic soil.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Double oven would be sweet!
Would make cooking meals SO much easier.
The next place we get we're going to splurge on appliances (over time).
First up will be over-sized front load washer & dryer.
Then kitchen upgrades as needed.
The wife doesn't cook much, and would rather have the washer & dryer first.
But I love to cook.

Here's my breakfast.
It turned out perfect!
Almost orgasmically good with every bite...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Rrog said:


> A bread starter. Like a poolish? Lacto+yeast combo? I'm not much of a baker, but I love all things bacterial. I make yogurt, buttermilk, Kefir, etc. This is what drives me to natural organic soil.


Nope.
Alaskan sourdough (just sourdouigh, really).
Just wild yeasts, fed with some flour, sugar & water.

Super fast & reliable way to start up a batch of tasty dough, or batter.

Going to make some sourdough Challah as soon as I get my starter up & running.
Among a dozen or more other breads.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Double oven would be sweet!
> Would make cooking meals SO much easier.
> The next place we get we're going to splurge on appliances (over time).
> First up will be over-sized front load washer & dryer.
> ...


Holy Crap Doob! Tasty Morsels you got there. Now i gotta go get donuts.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 24, 2012)

Mmmmmm, mmmmmm! Doobie. Those look yummy!

How bout some goulash for dessert?





Flowamaster, that lady is really impressive. Great job! Fat bottomed girls make the rockin world go round.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Alaskan sourdough (just sourdouigh, really).


That's poolish. Yeast + lacto B . That's where the sour comes from


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Holy Crap Doob! Tasty Morsels you got there. Now i gotta go get donuts.


"Time to make the donuts..."



duchieman said:


> Mmmmmm, mmmmmm! Doobie. Those look yummy!
> 
> How bout some goulash for dessert?
> 
> ...














Would trade some dessert for some dinner 




Rrog said:


> That's poolish. Yeast + lacto B . That's where the sour comes from


Ah!
I am ignorant of that part of it.
My dad recently sent me all of his sourdough books (recipe books and history books) and I've glanced through them but I have yet to read through them.
Have been busy with everything else, and with no usable oven I figured I'd wait before cracking open the covers for in depth reading.
But I guess I need to set aside some time for it.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

It used to be that all wild collected yeast also had wild collected Lacto-B. You couldn't collect one without the other. And that's fine as the lacto is protective and is plays well with yeast. So ever since man started using wild yeast to leaven bread, we all ate the lactoB also. Only during the industrialization of our food did pure yeast start showing up in stores. We got rid of the evil germ Lacto-B in our baking. And now we have gluten-intolerant people. 

It is claimed that gluten-sensitive people are much less reactive to gluten when the Lacto-B was part of the proofing process. I think there's merit to that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Definitely going to have to read the books he sent me before I activate the starter to get some mother dough going.

And, man, that would suck to be gluten-intolerant!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

I very much like the idea of cooking with the poolish. I also like baking with buttermilk, which has nothing to do with butter any longer. Today's buttermilk is very similar to yogurt. The tang comes from LactoB bacteria, but they are different strains of Lacto that you find in yogurt. So buttermilk acts different from yogurt


----------



## supchaka (Mar 24, 2012)

Last night was brutal, all out of weight watchers points for the day, high and looking at those pictures of food! I guess I should make sure to keep a few before I start browsing!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have learned(for the most part) to eat b4 I smoke. Then I tell myself not to eat as I am really not hungry...lol. It works half the time, but I find myself at the fridge looking sometimes when I forget.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol I felt like I was ambushed. Got my buzz on then cozy up with the iPad to look at some pot plants and I see dessert items instead!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have learned(for the most part) to eat b4 I smoke. Then I tell myself not to eat as I am really not hungry...lol. It works half the time, but I find myself at the fridge looking sometimes when I forget.


I'm the same way. i had to train myself. Plus if i let munchies take hold. I'll eat my high away, so it seems.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

looked at the cheese today, it's purpling up. My low temp is 63. 

Check it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Definitely going to have to read the books he sent me before I activate the starter to get some mother dough going.
> 
> And, man, that would suck to be gluten-intolerant!


 have a gluten intoelerant buddy on here. heard it sucks he can't eat a damn thing i like.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 24, 2012)

geekmike said:


> looked at the cheese today, it's purpling up. My low temp is 63.
> 
> Check it.



lookin great mike... 


as for the deserts on Club 600... they looked WONDERFUL doob ... but it was like torture. I have been living with just my NuWave oven because I have been too lazy too hook up my gas stove... this morning i log on to see the nummy nums... of course i was baked.,.. so i figure lets bake!... oh.. no oven... just use the NuWave... 

DO NOT MAKE COOKIES IN THE NUWAVE OVEN... they NEVER turn out... these ones burned on TOP and were still not cooked on the bottom. more like goo balls when i was done, and all the peanut butter taste was gone out of them... brutal dissapointment... 

sitting here eatting a goo ball... wishing it was some of that bakery... guess i gotta go to Home Depot and get the piece i need for my stove...


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

We had braai, home made chicken kebabs, lamb sausages, baked potatoe and chakalaka (mix of corn, beans tomatoe, ginger, curry spices and things...) Sorry, no pics, munched it all up!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 24, 2012)

CampUnderDog, are you cooling things on purpose at night? Many do the last two weeks or such to get pigment going


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2012)

oh i remember what that chakalaka lookd like,dam dooobie&duchie,got the front of my belly,touching my back,right now.mmmmmm
i need to go by me a grill(not gold caps),haha.i need a good pork roast.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry about that gen! 
From the sounds of it, if ever there was a 600-Con, there would be no shortage of great herb, great food, and great company!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol, i alwqays wondered about a 600con. but how in the hell would you choose a central locarion?


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pick some straws. Lets get it done! Im starving.


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 24, 2012)

hi boys. taking cuttings for the first time, any tips? im going to soak my rootit cupes in some rhizotonic and some cal/mag, ph'd at 5.8, is the ph at 5.8 ok?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> hi boys. taking cuttings for the first time, any tips? im going to soak my rootit cupes in some rhizotonic and some cal/mag, ph'd at 5.8, is the ph at 5.8 ok?


I would just ph stabilize(5.8 is fine) the cubes and use no additives except the rooting hormone and keep em warm. Then a mild foliar feed after a week or so. Always worked for me. 

Good Luck


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 24, 2012)

I just saw DAT's name pop up on another thread... lurking lurking she must be


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey all...hope everything is well.
Just wanted to post that the final weight on the 4 Querkles I had going got me 11.5ozs of nice nugs to smoke and 7ozs of popcorn that's all headed to BHO and IceWater!!!!! Smell is getting pretty dank as the cure rolls on with a real lemon berry smell...sweet berry taste on the inhale and exhale....trying to reveg now but its not going too well...lol...oh well...got a few cuts of Pineapple Express and Blue Widow going straight to 12/12 in a couple days...will post pics up soon of the harvest and the clones going in...just lazy.

Peace
Endls

P.S......WTF happened to the "Like my post" feature.....not that I cared at all but it was just nice to know people were watching and digging your shit....anyway....late!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

geekmike i 'likeitalot' yumm nice fukin work there, wish i could get some nice cold temps like that!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> P.S......WTF happened to the "Like my post" feature.....not that I cared at all but it was just nice to know people were watching and digging your shit....anyway....late!


What's crackin Endlscycle? Sounds like some tasty dankage. 

Like button was Lost in the Hack along with a few months worth of posts.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> geekmike i 'likeitalot' yumm nice fukin work there, wish i could get some nice cold temps like that!!!!


thanks brother, cold temps are easy in an Oregon winter. The CO2 has been rocking and has obveously sped up my process. I still have about 3 1/2 weeks until harvest on her.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great looking stuff running through here!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2012)

DST said:


> We had braai, home made chicken kebabs, lamb sausages, baked potatoe and chakalaka (mix of corn, beans tomatoe, ginger, curry spices and things...) Sorry, no pics, munched it all up!


Not nearly the same thing, but I found something at the store called "Braai Salt" so I bought it thinking of you. Used some last night on a chicken dish I cooked up. Was definitely something, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

A little green to add to the ambience:

White Widow































Hope you all are having a great weekend!

About to have a cheese burger & fries, a bowl of Romulan, and then a bowl of White Widow, and then more work on the song for my next video.

Have eaten about 1/3 of my bubble loaf already.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 24, 2012)

Doobie just getting rrrrripped! I love it, lol. I'm about to go do the same... I'm dying for a phatty right now after my gut busting meal. . . BRB!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Braai Salt, love it Jig, ye olde Saffers love to sprinkle that stuff on all their Braai meat.

Coming along nicely Gorbzz. 

At the moment all I can think of is Doobie with that cake being like Mr Creosote, lol....One Wafer thin mint Mr Doobie?.......

I hope monsoir was not over doing it last night!....shut up!
[youtube]aczPDGC3f8U[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

Evening my comrades, I bring tidings of prOn. Pictures are starting to look better. 30 days 12/12


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Tidings of pr0n we like very much!!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


>


How do you keep it from falling off the wall? *snort snort........

Nice looking Hedge Gorbzzz.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

And I thought peeps in Oz lived upside down as well, obviously they live sideyways.....off to feed and water my dearest ladies...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Does any here add a day or 2 in the dark b4 chop?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

i was thinking the exact same thing!! i'm trying it this harvest if things keep going good, cant wait till this friday!! chop a nug off to have a look inside!!  end of week 6 this friday!!!!!


----------



## Reloader (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is a pic of current grow just when lights went out, Lsd at 40 days.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 25, 2012)

I left them in the dark for 72 hours many times. Then I decided to do a side by side...Didn't see any difference really. Don't do it anymore.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Like roachclip, i don't bother, I have done it in the past though and not sure, the time I tried it the weed I had grown was quite lush anyway so hard to tell if it made a difference. Give it a go, everyone likes to do things differently, everyone thinks their way is best, but the best way is the one you feel comfortable with and gives you the best results and makes you happy. Peace and pics to come, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Pics fae the Stinky Room this fine morgen...





















DOG reg.





















DOG clone, trained for the game, lol.
















DOG Mom






Peace and a DOG to all,

DST


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 25, 2012)

sixers...any experiences with gavita pro grows? or knowledge about them? real deal?

Nice Dst^ I always thought it would be fun to do a vert grow like that. The dog yield pretty good? Looks like it would be a good scrogger.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does any here add a day or 2 in the dark b4 chop?


I go 3 days all the time. It doesnt make to much of a difference if you dont do the ice-cold water flush with it.

3 days in the dark with cold water flushing and BAM!!! Trichomes from hell!!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2012)

Critical Mass 33:











J1:


----------



## mive (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, ive been lurking around for a while and decide to post some of mine. this is my first indoor grow and got 3 plants on day 29 of flowering now. they were vegged under 2 x 50w cfls and brought into the tent under the 600w a good 2 months ago now. the strain setup is g13's white widow, dinafem's critical jack, and dna genetics connie chung. critical jack turned out to be twins from one seed. and they seem to thrive in unison 

hope you enjoy


----------



## Gorbzzz (Mar 25, 2012)

DST said:


> And I thought peeps in Oz lived upside down as well, obviously they live sideyways.....off to feed and water my dearest ladies...


Hahah i noticed it was sideways when i uploaded it but being a aussie i couldnt be 'farked' changing it 

I just want its hairs to go brown, i need to chop it and get my second grow in there


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

I hear that Gorbzzz!!! hey PJ nice nugs mate!! and Mive! man, soo many good growers! soo much weed in the world!! 

beautiful work everyone! love all

Day 37 tonight.....sorry bout the little bits of fluff here and there, damn velcro on the tent i rekon, fukin shit, miniscule though


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2012)

View attachment 2086551View attachment 2086552View attachment 2086553View attachment 2086554View attachment 2086555View attachment 2086556View attachment 2086558View attachment 2086559 
Hey guys.. Managed to get some pictures before the lights went on, and damn was i surprised to see how much "damage" i have caused by wanting the girls as close to the light as possible.. Oh well.. Not that big a deal i think? Might be worth it for the lower branches getting more light.. Im at day 60 from seed and thinking one more week then flush? Ive got this flower stimulator from CellMax and they say it should be used during flush 2ml/L. It stinks like a ... do you think i should use it or just go plain water?

New fucking problem! Some ASSHOLE has complained about my girl and i having a muscle breed dog which is not allowed in most housingareas in DK.. We have lived here for 3 years with no problem!! Hes a bunch of love!! Why would someone do that to us?! We have to find a new place to live  And cant have our dog until we do.. Damn im frustrated!

Hope u are all baked! last 10 pages or so I LIKE!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta omg
That is freaking beautiful! What kind of cam are you using?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

ha everyone asks that! samsung WB150F 14.2 mp, shes a beauty, does everything u want it to

here she is


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2012)

The season has just begun, im gonna work myself rich this year!! So i can get pleasures like a samsung WB150F and a HP-Chiller


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 25, 2012)

Never understood the whole 3day dark thing....I have trich's popping up around week 3 and maturing for another 5-6 weeks.....how the hell does three days of dark give you more trich's.....impossible I say....lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


>


Lookin irresistible shrnk, what is it. and can i get my 600 lounge invite?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Never understood the whole 3day dark thing....I have trich's popping up around week 3 and maturing for another 5-6 weeks.....how the hell does three days of dark give you more trich's.....impossible I say....lol


the only theory i can come up with is, the trichs don't get sundamaged in those last 3 days darkness, so in a way it could be slightly beneficial to allow the trichs to regenerate somewat, just a theory  not more trich's just maybe more potent, but maybe???? i mean, the inside of the bud is still growing, so it is producing more resin each and every second really, alot of pro gardeners do this, maybe they have tried it both ways


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

Flowmasta what strain is this?? looks like my EXO cross.










My exo cross.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

lookin sweet as th shnkrnm!! man u got a weird name!!! but u sure know how to grow there mate!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin irresistible shrnk, what is it. and can i get my 600 lounge invite?


That is Critical Sensi Star. An 8 week megaproducer for sure. There are some bubblelicious plants sprinkled in there too (the bud shot next to a wooden post).


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

sorry man, i have no clue what strain it is!! tastes hashy as, very strong body and head stone, smells skunky and pungent all the time, does that help??, and huuuuge fat buds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> That is Critical Sensi Star. An 8 week megaproducer for sure. There are some bubblelicious plants sprinkled in there too (the bud shot next to a wooden post).


Yea she is a helluva producer. thats y i had to ask. I grew sensi start once, she had the sweetest fruity smell like creamscicles. how does the cross smell?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 25, 2012)

Lemon skunk would best describe it. The high buries you. The bud structure is rock-hard and slow to develop at first to the point where you wonder what's wrong but packs it on in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 25, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> I left them in the dark for 72 hours many times. Then I decided to do a side by side...Didn't see any difference really. Don't do it anymore.


this!

i used clones. i picked some first thing in the morning, did some at 24 hours dark and did the rest at 36 hours dark. didn't see one bit of difference (and the last picked were almost 2 days longer in the pots). 


proponents of a long dark period say i didn't give it a chance!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

The bud pron on here is great as always!

I was told the buds would swell up is left in the dark. I have enough trich development that I am not worried about that. Anyway it has been 48 hrs now, so after coffee and b-fast Ill chop and hang. pics to come.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2012)

Got no bud pR0n, but how about some R/C car drifting?

[video=youtube_share;0TraYbBVRH4]http://youtu.be/0TraYbBVRH4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2012)

Some off road R/C car crash fun?

[video=youtube_share;4uV4Do8LXB0]http://youtu.be/4uV4Do8LXB0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2012)

How about we slow it down with some R/C hill climbing?

[video=youtube_share;7tmNj-Q_rJo]http://youtu.be/7tmNj-Q_rJo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't know if I've posted this one of an AH-1 Cobra (radio controlled):

[video=youtube_share;iUACsvuoqPM]http://youtu.be/iUACsvuoqPM[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Man I miss the like button. It's such an easy way to acknowledge peoples posts. Oh well. I like it all. I don't know what to think of the dark thing. Tried it once and don't know if it made a difference or not. And I left it for a week. Now the cold flush at the end might have something to it. A simulated seasonal indicator like we do with light cycles? Cold fall rains? 

I was checking out my veg cabinet this morning which put a smile on my face. My Casey Jones and Deep Psychosis are looking great and I'm throwing them into flower today to sit with the Romulans, Caliband and Satori Rom. They're set for their final up pots as soon as they show me some girly parts. Boys are compost. A couple that haven't been doing well, and I've been nursing, have picked right up. Soon to be out of ICU you could say. Particularly my Chocolate Rain, Extrema X Dog and Heri X Extrema. Grabbed some shots for ya's. My flowering is 7pm to am so I'll post a couple of what's going on in there later.

Good day all. 

Casey Jones 1,2 Deep Psychosis 3,4 Extrema X Dog 5 Heri X Extrema 6 Chocolate Rain 7 Mix of youngins The veg op.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking nice, duchie!

Hey!
We're on the same flowering light schedule!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

It's the cheap time, as well as the cooler time so it just makes sense. Less chance of unexpected traffic in and around the house then too. Once these are potted up that should fill tent one and that tray of wee ones will be going into tent 2 under the 400 MH until they're ready for the switch. It's getting busy around here for sure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sup sixxers, y'all are putting out some fine work.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2012)

There has been some spectacular pr0n on here today.

duchie

Your babies are looking good....plus the one's in the background are looking healthy too.

Here is a cut and paste from Uncle Ben
The issue is how much of a certain macro is enough to support good flower/fruit production? The general thinking of the gardening industry as reflected in nutrient guides and piggy backed on by the plant food industry is a certain premise - "P is needed for a plant to flower and fruit well". So the gardener sits there pondering the choices on the shelf and thinks, "well, if P is so good, I'll just hit 'em hard with LOTS of P" and shells out money for some wacked out blossom booster with a 10-50-10 ratio.

What most don't understand is the concept of nutrient antagonism. They learn the hard way that too much P causes a "lockout" of micros, N and Ca too, if memory serves me correct. I've found through years of gardening that a 18-4-9 produces good flowers and fruiting. Good example is the greenhouse tomatoes I have growing now, which were hit very heavy with the slow release 18-4-9, so heavy that I'm getting leaf curling suggesting too much salts. BUT, they are frickin' loaded with small fruit and covered in yellow flowers and moderate amounts of foliage. Temps get down to 35F before the heater cuts in which is really weird cause you usually get tomato flower drop below temps of 55F. There has been NO flower drop. 

Shit can most forum thought and paradigms and the snake oils/supplements/additive......... grow your pot like you would a tomato plant and you should be able to outproduce anyone at RIU if all cultural factors are in balance.

UB 

with this idea i decided to try it to see if it works. Using jungle growth pro mixed with 25% perlite, I added 1 tablespoon per quart of espoma's tomato-tone


Tomato-tone® 3-4-6
For Plump & Juicy Tomatoes*All Natural Plant Food with Bio-tone® Microbes *
*Available in 4, 8, and 20 lb. Bags;
1 pound equals approx. 3 cupfuls*
Tomato-tone is a premium plant food formulated specifically for growing plump and juicy tomatoes. Tomato-tone's organic composition feeds your plants naturally and will not force rapid growth at the expense of blooms and tomato yield. Tomato-tone's all natural formula contains Bio-tone®, our proprietary blend of beneficial microbes. Bio-tone biologically enhances our natural plant food to ensure superior plant growth.
Soil PreparationWhen preparing tomato bed apply 3 lbs. (9 cups) of Tomato-tone per 50 sq. ft. and work into the top 4 to 6 inches of soil.
For single plants mix 3 tablespoons of Tomato-tone into the soil when planting.
For Potted Plants mix one part Tomato-tone to 30 parts soil mixture ( 1.25 cups of Tomato-tone for every 8 qt. of soil).FeedingApply Tomato-tone after plants are well established (10 - 14 days) and then twice a month during the growing season (May through August)
Rows - 1 cup each side per 5 feet of row.
Single Plants - 3 tablespoons per plant
Potted Plants - Apply 1.5 teaspoons per 4" of pot diameter (1.5 tablespoon per 12 inch pot diameter).
Application MethodsApply Tomato-tone in a narrow band around single plants or along each side of a row. Keep Tomato-tone at least 3" from stem.
Potted Plants: Apply evenly over soil and gently mix in.
Water thoroughly after feeding.






Here are the seedlings at one month in this mix...







This has been the easiest and healthiest plants that I have ever grown. I just water with 1 tablespoon of fox farm big bloom per gallon of water.
The tall ones are the DOGS....there are some wonders and whodat's in there too.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;XyUus3WqNqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyUus3WqNqs[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> There has been some spectacular pr0n on here today.
> 
> duchie
> 
> ...


Now that is what I call a SEA OF GREEN

Beautiful COF


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice cof. I'm not surprised by this. I don't know why we treat these plants so differently than others and think that they need a whole different line of products than what we use for everything else. I have yet to use any nutrients from the likes of AN or anyone like them. Now I've gone through a lot of crap with my garden of late but I chalk that up to a learning curve and none of it is anything that could have been solved by any kind of special tonic. Also when you think about it, tomatoe plants are very close to weed plants in growth and structure. 

KISS.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Very nice cof. I'm not surprised by this. I don't know why we treat these plants so differently than others and think that they need a whole different line of products than what we use for everything else. I have yet to use any nutrients from the likes of AN or anyone like them. Now I've gone through a lot of crap with my garden of late but I chalk that up to a learning curve and none of it is anything that could have been solved by any kind of special tonic. Also when you think about it, tomatoe plants are very close to weed plants in growth and structure.
> 
> KISS.


I like your posts. I'm going to re-use my current soil. Growing clover in the pails to fix nitrogen. Top dress with compost and EWC. Give it a tea. Guys are re-using soil and it gets better and better if left undisturbed.

Cof, those are really beautiful. Great setup


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

I use coir and perlite with other amendments. A year ago, or so, I grabbed 100 bricks for cheap and I still have 3/4 left. Coir does not break down like soil, apparently. "Unlike peat moss and bark composts, Coconut Coir did not break down or compact. Containers that had been filled with Coir four years previous were found to be at the same level and consistency." more here http://vgrove.com/coir.html

Anyway, what I'm getting at is I have recycled about 150L of mix over again. Some amendments I use such as Rock Phosphate and Humik are slow release and I'm certain there's always left overs. I don't really flush, I just use straight water for the last two weeks. More importantly though is all the great micros and fungi that I keep feeding back into the mix. Basically when I harvest they stay in pots until I'm ready to repot others. When I'm done the repotting this leaves room to throw in the used mix and pull out the root balls. The fine strands all stay, and there it sits till the next round. I don't just reuse it though. I will re-amend the mix (just the amount that I'm using) with some more perlite and a boost of the other stuff. I am thinking of cutting the mix though and using half on house plants and adding fresh coir to my bin. If your organic, I think it's crazy not to reuse your old mixes. I know DST does it and a few others here as well.

Also. I heard alfalfa meal is a great organic source for Nitrogen. As good or better than castings but I'm betting not as much micros.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Great stuff everyone, got me through my post dinner joint.

Have a good day/evening.

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Also. I heard alfalfa meal is a great organic source for Nitrogen. As good or better than castings but I'm betting not as much micros.


My flower nute is made with alfalfa, molasses, and a couple of other things. Produces nice weed for sure.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes sir. Feed the medium, not the plant. I believe you can smell when your soil is rich and healthy. It has a sweetness to it. Coir and perlite alone doesn't smell that way. That smell it grown. IDK, maybe I'm just nuts!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Very nice cof. I'm not surprised by this. I don't know why we treat these plants so differently than others and think that they need a whole different line of products than what we use for everything else. I have yet to use any nutrients from the likes of AN or anyone like them. Now I've gone through a lot of crap with my garden of late but I chalk that up to a learning curve and none of it is anything that could have been solved by any kind of special tonic. Also when you think about it, tomatoe plants are very close to weed plants in growth and structure.
> 
> KISS.


I was talking with a friend the other day about how we grew in the early 80's. All i ever did was dig a hole about 2 feet deep to break up the soil and add a seedling. Maybe add a little miracle grow once or twice and that was it. I grew some Amazing monster bushes in the 80's and never had any bug or nutrient issues. I saw others using compost and chicken manure as a kid growing up on the farm. But I had no access to that kind of stuff at the time. I do believe we are being sold Snake Oil to some extent. I can get through 3-4 runs before I have to buy more supplements using H&G nutes so it's not too bad of a hit. Some of these other companies really dilute the products and keep you running to the shop for more magic juice. I plan on switching to all organic teas here within the next month or so. Part of the reason is to reclaim the soil instead of tossing it out. Has anyone noticed the price of soil has doubled in the last few years?


----------



## geekmike (Mar 25, 2012)

I use alf-alfa meal in my soil mix. I grow alf-alfa as a nitrogen replacer in my vegetable garden too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

Hell i re-use my dirt mainly because i had no way of disposing it. i usually flush it and amend it first. Whats with all this talk about new dirt anyways? Not like you'll find much of that in nature.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell i re-use my dirt mainly because i had no way of disposing it. i usually flush it and amend it first. Whats with all this talk about new dirt anyways? Not like you'll find much of that in nature.


Not really sure  I don't know that I'd want to recycle if I used synthetics though. Something about the idea. Can't see it being a build up of good things then.


----------



## geekmike (Mar 25, 2012)

No, but in a standard garden (tomatoes for example) you need to wait at least a year and amend greatly before you optimally would replant in the same spot so you rotate beds and plant cover crops or other beneficial plants. So yes, you can re-use dirt but optimally you would amend it and let it sit for 6 months or longer.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

I plan on rotating my soil and adding amendments between uses. 

We have the green waste containers that the city picks up once a week so it was too Easy to just dump it. Plus the shit is so toxic after being pumped full of synthetics. Can't see much use for it other than spreading around the yard.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, that's true and apply to larger farming when crops are rotated like winter wheat and tobacco, etc.. Amending is definitely necessary, especially in container growing, but it's pretty easy to do I think, especially when your starting with medium that's already going. When I repot I'll add perlite, castings, dolo lime, phosphate, and humik on a pot per pot basis at about a 50% rate, and then mixing it up before I TP. That's when I'll add myco and EM's. I think it's mainly the P and the humic that take a while to break down so my theory is that while the P and humic I just added is breaking down, the plant will feed off the ones that are already broken down from the previous grow/plant and will feed on the new stuff later on, or not at all, and pass it along. Seems to be working for me.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

I think your going to really like organics worm.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I think your going to really like organics worm.


Me Too 

Especially with all you dirt scientist's helping me out, it should be a breeze.

Off to brunch with the hippies. lol


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

only reason i'll refuse to work with soil indoors is 80% chance of bugs, the more and more soil growers i see, nearly all of them have bug issues, mites/thrips, broad mites u name it, all soil, that is where they come from. Hydroponics is supposed to be clean, i say keep soil outside, if u wanna use it grow outdoors! hydroponics is about a controlled environment, and i just cant see a point in risking for bugs, when i see around an 80% rate of soil growers having bug issues. it just doesnt make sense to me. i have had soil/hydro /aero/aqua erbs, and it all comes down to how well the erb is grown, and picked at the right time and dried properly.

in saying that. i love all erb grown all ways. i just like to keep it more simple, clean, and controlled  and yes organics sounds great, but does it get u any more high? is the end product really any safer to smoke? this needs to be tested properly. i thought the whole idea of hydroponics was to cheat mother nature. not mimic

i grow 100% perlite, and have a mate who grows organically the same strain, i go my perlite over the organic, it seems to have more smell, flavour and a stronger hit, but then again he doesn't grow like me, each to their own, i love the idea how hes trying to be more natural, but i think i'm even steering him toward perlite, he just cant get a big yield in the time frame that i can.

one day i may try organics, maybe an aquaponics fish farm, but for now in my young days, i'm keeping it simple, clean, and hopefully less bugs


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2012)

flo

I hate to tell you, but you can get bugs in a hydro grow too.
Bugs don't give a shit what medium the food is in.
The easiest way to acquire them is to put a foreign clone in your room without treating it first.


cof


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> flo
> 
> I hate to tell you, but you can get bugs in a hydro grow too.
> Bugs don't give a shit what medium the food is in.
> ...


yeah, i understand that, but i just mean minimizing risk, soil comes with bugs, perlite doesnt , just my thoughts, as i said i love both  some bugs are after your roots, some are after your leaves, i always treat my clones with garlic and pyrethrum spray, always, and let them sit in a spotless clean tent overnight with the spray down

edit : i had white flies this grow but eradicate them immediately at week 3 veg. i probably brought them in on my clotes, as i grow in my backyard aswell, so in a way i am a bit uselss in that regard, i am risking bugs, but i try not to be clothed in my grow room, and never go straight in there from outside, i have never had spider mites thank god!!!!


----------



## geekmike (Mar 25, 2012)

properly grown organic bud IS more flavorful just like tomatoes that are pushed to the max they just don't taste as good as my greenhouse grown organic ones. I grow Heinz tomatoes in my GH and I assure you that mine taste far better than any nutrient pushed monster in the store.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

thats because you put you hard love into it  your own will always be better 

no doubt there, lol i grew some tomatoes with cyco! i dont eat them , but my mrs said they were yummy!! cherry tomatoes.....big cherry tomatoes lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

My issues with organics is it isn't as simple as i'd like. Or i don't or didn't think it was. iv'e wanted to go full on organic before but couldn't make schedule work for me. i even bought worms. just came in from goin worm hunting with my nephew again. Why? i have no idea, but it's feeding his mind. Now he has two 4inch leopard slugs and a dozen or more worms, and a few roly-pollies. 
To the people who make tea. is it the same tea throughout a lifetime? or adjustments being made for age of the plant?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2012)

Fantastic soil talk peeps.
Tryna~ i change a tea recipe from veg to flower. 

Soil FTW!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

It's been some years since i even entertained actual organics. How simple can i make it? What are the most popular methods. I know some people feed through the soils, and some like Whodat(sorry bout the saints bruh) make tea's. also, i know this may sound awkward but what about a bloom booster or something of the sort. Also i do not have R/O filter. Would it even make sense to try orgy garden with tap water?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 25, 2012)

I add Neem Meal, Diatomaceous Earth, and Crab Shell Meal to the soil when I initially mix it. I look at these as being primarily pest deterrents. Not nutrients, though the have nutritive value. I also add predatory nematodes and the bacteria in mosquito dunks. I mix the soil and let the critters do their thing. I haven't seen so much a a fly ever since. Amazing.

Also, when I re-use the soil, I will not disturb it. Simply chop the plant at the base, make an incision in the soil, plop my seed and go. The soil system is at peak momentum at that time. The delicate and complex fungal webs are in place. As soon as the new seed sprouts it will be swarmed by that active fungus looking for new roots to tend to, now that the other plant roots are dying. A big jump start.

I'm in week 2 of flower and am now adding back in EWC and compost under my water drippers (no nutes). This will start slowly adding back raw nutes for the bacteria and fungi to lock up for future use. 

That's the plan.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's been some years since i even entertained actual organics. How simple can i make it? What are the most popular methods. I know some people feed through the soils, and some like Whodat(sorry bout the saints bruh) make tea's. also, i know this may sound awkward but what about a bloom booster or something of the sort. Also i do not have R/O filter. Would it even make sense to try orgy garden with tap water?


my earlier post 37729 is organic...and about as simply as you can get....mix and water.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok. I get it now.

Edit. Ooops. Posted in the wrong place.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hanging time


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Hang em high!

Not growing in soil because you might get bugs. That's crazy! That's like not going out because you might pick something up. A couple of years for me now and I've never had any bugs. Other than gnats and they're just a bother.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

it's not the only reason, if u read, i stated that i also use perlite to cheat mother nature and speed up root growth, my results do speak for themselves, im not saying better. i'm saying 'faster'  if i want to use soil, i use it outside where it makes sense that's all, my theory and understanding of hydroponics, well my style anyway, is to grow as fast as possible and cheat mother nature / synthesizing mother natures best elements therefore eliminating alot, NOT ALL, but most pests.....

i know this topic is shady to say the least, i'm not saying i dont' agree with soil growing, i prefer cleanliness. easier to flush, and correct problems aswell, i'm just trying to make my life easier, and perlite does that for me.

some of the best weed ive ever smoked was probably grown in soil....who knows really, but my first batch made me a very happy chappy  each to their own, i compliment all good theories and grows


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2012)

A plant's finishing time varies on medium?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> A plant's finishing time varies on medium?


 no i'm not saying that at all! the roots grow faster, look at how big my plant grew in 35 days veg, you just cant do that with soil, i have seen it with my own eyes, helped many people out, i can't ever imagine growing a hydro plant in soil, vegging it for only 35 days, and getting anywhere near 1 lb, thats why i say faster, i need immediate fast growth, soil can't do that, and please please if somebody says it can, show me, show everyone, cause i just can't see the logic in that


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> only reason i'll refuse to work with soil indoors is 80% chance of bugs, the more and more soil growers i see, nearly all of them have bug issues, mites/thrips, broad mites u name it, all soil, that is where they come from. Hydroponics is supposed to be clean, i say keep soil outside, if u wanna use it grow outdoors! hydroponics is about a controlled environment, and i just cant see a point in risking for bugs, when i see around an 80% rate of soil growers having bug issues. it just doesnt make sense to me. i have had soil/hydro /aero/aqua erbs, and it all comes down to how well the erb is grown, and picked at the right time and dried properly.
> 
> in saying that. i love all erb grown all ways. i just like to keep it more simple, clean, and controlled  and yes organics sounds great, but does it get u any more high? is the end product really any safer to smoke? this needs to be tested properly. i thought the whole idea of hydroponics was to cheat mother nature. not mimic
> 
> ...


I like the way pot tastes when grown in soil. I have tried ebb and flow hydro and clay pebble hydro and was never pleased with the quality. I had some Giant buds but they tasted like crap compared to my soil crops. I don't grow for quantity I grow for quality.As for bugs they are easily controlled as long as you keep it clean and pay attention to the plants needs. 

Just my personal preference.

edit: aquaponic fish farm would be awesome.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm starting to find out what a snob I'm getting to be when it comes to smells and flavors, as well as highs. I've never done hydro and can't speak for that. Not that I've never smoked hydro weed, I just wouldn't have known, just never grew that way. I respect your choice, sorry for coming on like that. 

I remember cof asking a question a long, long time ago, whether taste and smell was just as important as high, and I was pretty new then so couldn't say. It's gotten much more important since then. I've had some strains that were great highs but I really didn't enjoy smoking them. I love when I get a good taster that lingers for a while.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no i'm not saying that at all! the roots grow faster, look at how big my plant grew in 35 days veg, you just cant do that with soil, i have seen it with my own eyes, helped many people out, i can't ever imagine growing a hydro plant in soil, vegging it for only 35 days, and getting anywhere near 1 lb, thats why i say faster, i need immediate fast growth, soil can't do that, and please please if somebody says it can, show me, show everyone, cause i just can't see the logic in that


I veg 20 plants for 14 days, bloom for 8 weeks in a 6x6x6 tent and clear 1.5lb+ every time. I only have 12 this round but I will still clear a lb. Little bitches just spread out farther.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

there are some strains that can get you absolutely smashed but aren't 'meant' to taste nice anyway! after all it is a weed 

no foul played man, ohhh and worm, i have a mate who grows aquaponics fish farms, he has a blast, hes a fisherman dude, so he loves his fish aswell, this dude has fuckin swimming pool in his master bedroom  and massive fish, but medium size grow, average yielding, organic ofcourse and amazingly uses hydroton and perlite, very hard to get your head around, has bio-filters and the works, its an extreme setup to say the least, not something you show alot of people, fairly hard to manage, and can have massive problems if you aren't around to monitor things. he grows the same strain as me, and gets the closest to what i can grow that i have seen, he gets stubby short colas, all spread out on a table, of about 50 clones i think, maybe less, they all flower straight away, under 2 x 1000 watters in 1 bedroom, he gets just under 1 lb with this setup, but no popcorn nugs, its all just fat heads, it looks very VERY impressive, no photos aloud  sorry bud flavour seems to be the same as mine, the strain itself isnt that tasty, its just real hashy, so hard to explain a flavour, but comparison shows they are nearly on par with quality and taste, his being slightly more consistent, being on a flat table

edit : i'm starting to wonder if the taste simply comes down to the 'strain' mostly as long as you haven't over dosed her on nutes or something!! as long as they get good clean food in my opinion, with the obvious weather variables ofcourse


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2012)

keep soil outside?how bout keeping plants in soil?
i like hydro,for the fast growth it gives,in the same time frame,but the taste i get from soil/soilless mix,is what I want.
bug are all over,just keep it clean.
and a strain that has no taste/bland smell,gets no play in my book,IMO.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

a few more pics


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

genuity said:


> View attachment 2087870
> and a strain that has no taste/bland smell,gets no play in my book,IMO.


 I heard that. 

Awesome specimens Gen!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> a few more pics
> View attachment 2087881View attachment 2087882View attachment 2087883


Bout time!! Are you a dry trimmer?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol I know right! I cant wait!!
I did a pre-trim and hung em up. Ill trim more in a few days, then when dry finish em. I cant do too much at once my shoulder back and hands are all shit these days.

I need a new pair of scissors, or to sharpen one of the sets I have. They are sucky right now.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I veg 20 plants for 14 days, bloom for 8 weeks in a 6x6x6 tent and clear 1.5lb+ every time. I only have 12 this round but I will still clear a lb. Little bitches just spread out farther.


thats the way to do it Worm!!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

Doesn't mean it doesn't smell great!, and in saying it doesn't taste great, i'm just kinda sick of it, been 3 years now that's all, hard to find a solid strain, my next is a jack/skunk x will be a show and half


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Doesn't mean it doesn't smell great!, and in saying it doesn't taste great, i'm just kinda sick of it, been 3 years now that's all, hard to find a solid strain, my next is a jack/skunk x will be a show and half


3 years and 1 strain? I would go absolutely bananas.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> thats the way to do it Worm!!


thats the only way to do it,i think,,for me anyway,being i grow low yeild strains.
that harvest looks so good,bassman,congrats.
thanks worm.

and nice pics to all.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice harvest bassman and nice girls Genuity. They are healthy for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2012)

I think hydro vs soil is like Kraft macaroni and cheese vs homemade stuff mom and/or wife makes. One is faster and much more convenient and the other tastes so fuckin good.

That being said, I personally like kraft better than homemade and have only grown in hydro. But I'm switching to soil soon.

And I hear you on going crazy growing one strain. I can't grow a strain two grows in a row. Too boring. Although I am running DOG and Banana for a second go. They are both worth a second run.

Nice work Bassman!!! Lookin good G.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2012)

Both methods work, but I personally enjoy working/smoking with soil.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

Time to Rock!!
[video=youtube;iGugXPuHtKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGugXPuHtKw[/video]


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 25, 2012)

Holy pr0nfest. Nice job baseman. Those buds look great, and I bet you're expecting a good yield, eh? And Gen... those girls are looking greeeeeen machine. Can't wait to see how they finish.

Looks like I'm back in the game as of today... my buddy wants in on growing, and has a perfect spot. Fuck yes. It's a wee bit far from home, but we'll manage juuuust fine.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh tryna- iv never used an RO filter, not once! And in my humble opinion, iv gotten by just fine.

Hey fellow 600 brethren! It's good to be home.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Like, like, like and like. ^^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats bobo! Iv got growing ganja on the back burner for now, and inhaling the fumes helps me forget what I'm missing out on


----------



## duchieman (Mar 25, 2012)

Speak when you are angry---and you will make the best speech you'll ever regret. ~ Lawrence J. Peter

Oh, and the wisest of his quotes. "The noblest of all dogs is the hot-dog; it feeds the hand that bites it." 

Oh brother I'm bored.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2012)

Lolololol - like 

I think it's hotdog time! And I don't know about you but I need to smoke a GIANT bowl...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanx guys
I have been working all day hanging the girls clearing out the grow area and getting the outdoor shed area bleached and cleared out of all the dead chili pepper plants etc....I am tired and ready to eat and smokenow.

As far as harvest I dont know what to expect honestly. I hope I get at least an ounce a plant...2 oz a plant would be awesome, but not realistic.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

hey guys this is what i got to see up the road from my house  the roulettes were putting a show on, and i got a good zoom in on them!!, got some more, just uploading some crazy shit!!!

[video=youtube;y4tqcmv7cfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4tqcmv7cfs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 25, 2012)

It's good to be back. I'm with you on the phat bowl part, whodat. Inhaling fumes is the best you can do in the meantime 

speaking of... brb.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;3K7XoTtL4_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K7XoTtL4_Q&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C441af55V DvjVQa1PpcFO4wqrFT8-oT7XDGvkyhoSz3X5rr19axLk%3D[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

You guys ever see this strain? It's called Red Cross by genetics gone madd. Looks like some fire don't you think. The breeder is on a tour of the coast on a Velo-cycle. Might try to catch up with him and pick up some fresh genetics.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

what the!!!!???? that shit's crazy! he injecting colouring into the plant or something!! incredible stuff ey, yeah, you go and get them genetics. and you grow nothing but


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 25, 2012)

That plant looks insane Worm. I grew a Rocklock once that threw pink pistils, but nothing like that. That thing is silly. I like silly.

edit: How do you always know about the dank genetics, dude? You've taught me more in 5 minutes than I've learned in my last 5 years back up living in my area.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> That plant looks insane Worm. I grew a Rocklock once that threw pink pistils, but nothing like that. That thing is silly. I like silly.
> 
> edit: How do you always know about the dank genetics, dude? You've taught me more in 5 minutes than I've learned in my last 5 years back up living in my area.


It's an odd obsession of mine. My wife thinks im coo coo for coco puffs. I don't play music much anymore so i think this is what i fill my spare time with. I am friends with the breeder of that strain. He owes me a favor so the timing is perfect. hehe

edit: this is a great database for research http://en.seedfinder.eu/


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2012)

That would be cool, wonder how it looks after the pistils dry and curl?


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats gorgeous ...Seems the pink hair trait is becoming more and more common. I bet it will be much more main stream within the next few years.

So no love for the Gavita around here??


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That would be cool, wonder how it looks after the pistils dry and curl?


Taa Daa....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ite guys I am tired and sore...off to bed...nite all.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 26, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> So no love for the Gavita around here??



Whats a gavita?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Morning eveyone, hope you all remember to move the clocks into Spring mode!!!


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 26, 2012)

Brand new to the states, but been around euro for a couple years. 

http://www.gavita-holland.com/

[video=youtube_share;n9nTtIHrUss]http://youtu.be/n9nTtIHrUss[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that, interesting video.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting stuff for sure. Never heard of them before. Is that what you use roach?

I was that sales guy haha. selling my crap all hung over from partying all night. Trying to remember all the specs and prices without puking.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah, they see nice, expensive i bet, everything german made is great, but expensive!! they look the go for sure


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

German, it made in Holland ya spaz, lol.....The Germans make everything, at least let the Dutch feel good about their grow technology, lmao.

They do look good, but I like where he said, HPS is for quantity, and this is for quality. But if you use it in combination with the HPS then it is the BEST! Ok, the electronics part is more effecient (if you are running 30,000 light units and growing toms for Europe) But with one in a cabinet or cupboard, a 1-2% increase is not massive.
So basically, run an HPS with a bulb giving you 65k spectrum and you'll be hitting the golden spot anyway. Remember peeps, the sun is in the sky, but so are clouds, and plants don't always get 100% direct sunlight booyakad in their faces all day long. So do not worry, you'll be fine with a simple HPS in the mean time, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

Went to a garage sale today, and got this painting...

Any of you guys know how to tell if it is an original or not?

Or recognize the artist?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Well my only guess is that he is Chinese. Normally there will be documentation. It's unlikely that it will be a fake. Is it a print or a reproduction, and is there a number on it like, 15/750, or something like that. That'll mean it is a standard painting of a number of copies, i.e number 15 of 750...or something like that.....my suggestion is Google. Then go to an art store/gallery. Or even look into Chinese American painters. Good luck. Interesting investigation to be had.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea haha I was lol'ing at that guy too. He looked like he just finished a couple bong rips and a beer or two. 

I'm not using them right now, but I just bought a brand new 13k btu a/c for $50 and a 1k digi hps setup for $80. So I'm thinking about building me a 3k room this summer with two of the gavita 1k's and one vert deep red 1k hps in the middle between them. I think it would be a killer setup. The price really isn't that bad if you compare them with other top of the line 1k setups. Very few people carry them in the states but the ones that do sell them for roughly $600. I will probably grab them from these guys if I decide to go with them:

http://waytogrow.net/store/product/5390/Gavita-DE-1000w-Kit-Non-Remote/

I believe he was just using the "1%" as an example. I think its somewhere between 10%-15% more usable light than hps. Not to mention the "true" 1150 setting, only replacing hood insert/bulb every year or two, ballast runs on 65ish watts, and lower heat which = cheaper to run. There are a couple of detailed and inspiring grows on icmag with them. On one of them a guy uses two 600w and their lep 300w plasma. He ended up getting roughly 1.3 gpw which isn't something to argue about.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 26, 2012)

my turbo diesel 8 weeks from seed think they stretched a bit like and not gona get as much as i hoped but u never no maybe leave another 2 weeks see if they swell up a bit


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 26, 2012)

morning 600 some great weather we been having for the past week. some great pron as always, been up since the crack of dawn and been out introducing a few hundred seeds to the great british countryside. ill re visit in a couple weeks and see whats popped up, so to speak. be great if they survived the full season but im not holding my breath.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Went to a garage sale today, and got this painting...
> 
> Any of you guys know how to tell if it is an original or not?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you already found this about him:

*http://www.artbrokerage.com/artist/David-Lee*


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good morning sixers, made some bubble yesterday from my kandy kush from last seasons outdoor. It was one of the largest hauls we've gotten from the 1 gal kit. the chunk of 90 was impressive. from left to right on the pressing screens or the plate photo theres the 120 bag,90,73,45, and the greenish 25. I let trim set for 24 hours, then put right in the freezer.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

If i's real you got a helluva pick-up. Any way u can get to the pawn shop in vegas?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Bubble hash for brekky Farmer?

And indeed BC, looks like it could be a keeper if it's real.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2012)

Farmer that is some great looking candy!


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks fellas, its gonna be Bubble for Brunch .


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 26, 2012)

David Lee did original paintings and drawings, limited, numbered edition prints and also large open editions of prints, the kind that decorate hotel rooms and office suites. Obviously the value is going to be way different, depending on which of those categories yours falls into. Here's a link to a limited edition print on ebay right now. The detail of the signature includes the edition number.

I can't tell from your images, there's too much digital noise, but if it's on silk, it's an original painting, if it's on paper, it's one of the large open edition prints. Peeps are asking $99 on ebay for those framed, triple that for the limiteds and thousands for original paintings. But you know ebay, you can ask any price you like, it's the sale price that matters.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

i got more pics of this if anyone wnats to see, i got the whole evaporation documented if anyone wants to know  just cooked 1 ounce of my last grow, and some of my new outdoor, + quart of sugar trim (7 g)... 

shiny as glass, i just couldnt resist could i  had to make enough for a long looooong time, this is 1.8 grams from 1 and a quart oz !! I'm happy with that!! look at it! wow what a strong smell!, cooked it in pre-boiled water for 2 minutes, then filtered straight away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

anyone else having flashbacks of john carpenters 'the thing' ??? 


looks great flow.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got the 90µi chunk weighed out to 3.8 grams. not a bad yield for only half a freezer bag of loose trim and the 1 gal bags.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn Flow, that super sticky icky, huh?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

is that bho Flow? Looks nasty in a brain damage way, lol.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i got more pics of this if anyone wnats to see, i got the whole evaporation documented if anyone wants to know


I would love any documentation regarding this process!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Mar 26, 2012)

Got my seeds from attitude today =D the package didnt get through the first time but the second has been successful. Soo stoked, all ive had to deal with is bagseed. Now i know my strain(super critical and white widow) and im in aus! Didnt think i could get some beans here. Today felt like christmas!


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2012)

sticky pain med....mmmmmmm
nice pull.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

Rrog said:


> I would love any documentation regarding this process!


ok then 

this is after i have cooked it, and tranfered it to another bottle, so i can easily pour it through the coffee filter..







this is about 10 minutes in evaporating in front of a small fan (in the bathroom where that fan can suck up fumes!!)







this is after 20 minutes.....and giving it a little shake around, trying to keep it it one corner







now i pull out the hair dryer, to add some hot air to speed the process...like this in 5 minutes







like this after 10 with the hair dryer, its still not done after this, even though you can scrape it up, after this next step i put it in the freezer to cool (thats why i use this large pyrex dish....tough, can handle differences in temp.







after it's been in the freezer to cool for about 2 minutes, i scrape it out onto the bottom of a can, the thin layers across the surface have frozen, and u can scrape it up like crystals, but it melts very quickly, so scrape quickly, then freeze again, until u get what u need, then it looks like this.....







a close up of the frozen shards of golden oil  ......







now its time to get a small candle and slowly heat it until it bubbles, but not burns. it doesnt take much heat, but hold it with a wooden peg, do this for 30 seconds to a minute at a time, and put in freezer to cool, and repeat until after u get it out of the freezer until its hard and thick..this is curing with a candle, u need that heat.







pop the bubbles, and stir it while over the candle, it will bubble less and less the more you cure it, untill its thick and gloopy, and the bubles will splatter you, and its very very sticky, but smells sooooo good, rub it on your fingers and smell mmmmmnmmmmmm...









should look like this when you got it right  providing you didnt cook the chlorophyl out!!! remember a quick cook, no more than 2 minutes......(when extracting ofcourse)







and this......







and finally........this 








and that hit me like a brick.......wow let me know if u like


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2012)

I like!

Your first comment was that you let it cook. Can you re-wind the tape a bit more? is this an alcohol extraction?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

Shelite (diggers) which is basically hexane/ 100% hydrocarbon, leaves no residue. wipes BHO soo much better smelling, and the taste.......wow it has such a sweetness to it

EDIT:

yeah, sorry i didnt include that, i previously had a blob, and got lazy, i shall post next time, its really simple, i just double boil it in a jar ...2 thirds bud, to do 1 ounce i used about 200ml, which evaporated in a little over 1 hr, including the cure.

when i say double boil, i mean, i boil the kettle fill a plastic container about 2 inches of boiling water, wait a minute so its not absolute boiling, like a nice coffee hot.......then put the jar in, within seconds it starts to bubble furiously. at around 70 degrees it bubbles flat out.....when the bubbles start to slow, i remove wipe the bottom dry, pour it into a separate bottle, then proceed to filter through coffee filter, once is fine.

i learnt this method myself, and got the idea from my mentor, who knows alot about it


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2012)

Very kind of you to post all of that. Sure looks great. I'm looking to get some nearly pure ethanol and try such an extraction.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2012)

Ain't hexane the shit that poisoned all those chinese apple workers?

"Workers exposed to n-hexane experienced faintness and tiredness, sweaty hands and feet, numbness in hands and swelling and pain in feet. Some claim they are still suffering ill-effects.Experts say that daily exposure to n-hexane can cause long-term damage."

In many applications (especially pharmaceutical), the use of n-hexane is being phased out due to its long term toxicity, and often replaced by n-heptane, which will not form the toxic (hexane-2,5-dione) metabolite.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2012)

oh,thats not iso?
whats that hexane?


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2012)

Rrog said:


> Very kind of you to post all of that. Sure looks great. I'm looking to get some nearly pure ethanol and try such an extraction.


try ebay........


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2012)

iso extract.........

soon to be amber oil.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2012)

How's about some close up BMF stickiness?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

How do you get your iso that amber color. mine is always black. n rubbery, not oily.

Nice BMF doob. I had one that color as well. Also had a black one. awesome +rep


Lol i tried to rep, but i only use my rep button like once a week. then everytime i wanna rep and it seems to have been forever, i can't. 



> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How do you get your iso that amber color. mine is always black. n rubbery, not oily.
> 
> Nice BMF doob. I had one that color as well. Also had a black one. awesome +rep



like this?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes bass man Just like that. re theyr'e diff. types of iso. or are we just doing it different?


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 26, 2012)

pr0nage and carnage. . . you guys are kicking ass in here as always. Doob, that BMF makes me wanna go smoke some BMF. I'm down to my last nug! Noooo!! Nice erl, too folks. . .

Alright, I'm off to be a productive Bobo for the day. Hope the 6-0-0 is a lllll good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm sure you already found this about him:
> 
> *http://www.artbrokerage.com/artist/David-Lee*



Yeah, which is why I am kinda excited!! lol


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 26, 2012)

So that's a silk one then, Bill?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, which is why I am kinda excited!! lol


erything aiight on the homefront brola?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yes bass man Just like that. re theyr'e diff. types of iso. or are we just doing it different?


idk, I did it the way I saw others do it with the coffee filter. Its still potent and tastes good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

How do i tell if it is on silk, If i cant take it out of the frame?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope you have a valuable piece there BC!!
Gonna sell it or hang it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> erything aiight on the homefront brola?


For the most part. Kids are sick, might have whooping cough, but other than that everything is coo


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I hope you have a valuable piece there BC!!
> Gonna sell it or hang it?


Hang it, I picked it out to go in our new place, cause we dont have any artwork up, and I hate bare walls.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

I got some wax from a fellow 6er that had me seeing stars though!!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hang it, I picked it out to go in our new place, cause we dont have any artwork up, and I hate bare walls.


well as long as you like it...then value is what you deem it to be.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> idk, I did it the way I saw others do it with the coffee filter. Its still potent and tastes good.


i use 2-3 coffe filters. i want that honey lookin ish tho'

ish= ISoHash


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i use 2-3 coffe filters. i want that honey lookin ish tho'
> 
> ish= ISoHash


Me too lol..maybe take 150-180 micron dry ice keif and iso that....lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh ok, maybe i could use like 7-10 filters.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I got some wax from a fellow 6er that had me seeing stars though!!


 

My iso looks like roofing tar.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 26, 2012)

Patiently waiting for them to grow...Hope all is well with your gardens.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 26, 2012)

my iso consistantly looks like roofing tar as well, altho i did make a batch with a bunch of leaf that was more green than anything... not much of a buzz to it... but it actually opened my lungs up more when i vapo'd the stuff. 

hmm... down to my last nugg... and waiting on payday... but when payday comes... i am gettin me some White Shark to smoke... and my genetics back to grow. I can't wait. I saw the 4 mothers I am getting back, took a couple of clones off of them while i was there... just to get a head start... he had an extra bit of room... and I took it  

Think I mentioned before, gonna stay with my same strains (2 Hollands Hope, 1 Durban Poison, and 1 The Truth)... I still have those 7 seeds I found from The UnderDog... so I may sprout a couple of them... should be fem since she crossed with a Hermi... we'll see when I pop em tho.

Still a bit to go though... need to finish the basement... that's what I should be doing right now instead of sitting here talking about it... lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How do i tell if it is on silk, If i cant take it out of the frame?


You should be able to see the weave of the cloth as opposed to the smoothness of paper.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2012)

i have a bunch of older bud that I'm not crazy about, being the obnoxious slob that I am. I've been thinking of chopping up in a coffee grinder and doing an iced ethanol extraction wash.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How do you get your iso that amber color. mine is always black. n rubbery, not oily.
> 
> Nice BMF doob. I had one that color as well. Also had a black one. awesome +rep
> 
> ...


i do not know how,but i start with cold iso,cold jar,cold trim,gots to be moveing fast,poor the iso in the jar with the trim,shake(under a min),i use the yellow 1gal dropbags,
poor in dropbag,that sits in the pyrex,and thats it,let sit for a day or two,scrape it up,let dry some more,and its amber color/colour.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

we're doing the same ting Gen, except I put mine on a hot floor and the alcohol seems to vape quickly.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the colour of my iso


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2012)

DST said:


> we're doing the same ting Gen, except I put mine on a hot floor and the alcohol seems to vape quickly.


i need to find me a hot spot,i been sittin here,wondering how i can get this to vape quicker,duh.

thanks.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 26, 2012)

Grinding in a coffee grinder. My thinking is maybe not. You will tear open many more cells in the plant material, making chlorophyll and other things more available to your wash. You really just want to dissolve the trichomes which are on the surface of the material, so I recommend careful separation of the material before washing, but don't allow it to become too fine. My opinion.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

DST said:


> we're doing the same ting Gen, except I put mine on a hot floor and the alcohol seems to vape quickly.


i put a heatpad under my iso and i take the ducts from my 600 extraction and put that over it , lol...usually when i make iso im out of weed, lol. so im rushing. how long does it take the ish to run thru the bag? because with coffee filters its takes forever and i'm thinking the iso is stripping more plant matter as well.

and shrnkman, u may be right, or id agree at least. i used a blender last time and not only was is black(which is normal in my case), it had a totally different texture to it. so i automatically placed blame on the blender since it was the only thing i had changed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 2089494
> 
> Here's the colour of my iso


does it blacken as u scrap it? because my bowls are that color on the sides but the bottom is black.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> Grinding in a coffee grinder. My thinking is maybe not. You will tear open many more cells in the plant material, making chlorophyll and other things more available to your wash. You really just want to dissolve the trichomes which are on the surface of the material, so I recommend careful separation of the material before washing, but don't allow it to become too fine. My opinion.


Ya know, I totally can agree with this. I can't recall anyone who didn't grind up in some fashion, but it always troubled me.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> does it blacken as u scrap it? because my bowls are that color on the sides but the bottom is black.


The thicker it is the darker it is, i started off with some moldy weed popped it in the jar covered with iso shook for about 20 seconds then strained through a pair of tights and repeated using strained iso until all was done


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

speaking of mold. On another topic, i smoked some moldy weedof my own for the first time bout a week ago, had about 9grams smoke maybe a gram gave the rest to my bro in law. But when we smoked it, it tasted just like Regular weed i'm used to buying off the street, that peppery dry spice. I will nevert do it again btw


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

So I inspected the painting, and from what I can see, it is made from silk, not paper. I can definitely see the weave of the fabric.

Regardless of its value, I am stoked that we got it for only $15


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

If i were you i would take it to an art boutique or someone knowledgable. then if its worth it, cash in. You can buy new ones for your new place.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

I would def keep it. Something that is worth a couple of grand now is going to be worth hundreds of grand for your kids. When you are broon bread, and Mr Lee is broon bread (which will probably be sooner), a painting like that will increase considerably I would have thought. Sweet find regardless, you can't get shit for 15, whatever currency your 15 is in....I bought a couple of packs of cereal, couple of bananas, some apples (6) and an avacado, 15 euro!! 'ed I was, I can tell ya.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Come on T, admit it, you just want to see how much cash BC will get for it, lol....I am intrigued i admit. But I reckon BC could get it valued without selling it. Might be worthwhile for insurance purposes.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> If i were you i would take it to an art boutique or someone knowledgable. then if its worth it, cash in. You can buy new ones for your new place.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, you don't wanna hear my rants about grocery prices. highway robbery i tell you!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Crazy how the World is producing more food, yet it seems to be getting dearer to feed oneself. I wonder about the additional costs of production that go into food, and what factor is actually the cost of the piece of food.....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

More fillers and garbage in the food, yet the price goes up??


----------



## Rrog (Mar 26, 2012)

The industrialization of our food supply.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a friend who is a rice and plum farmer here in California. He employed 4 people year round up until 2010 when the price of fuel, pesticides and fertilizer went up. Now he has 0 employees just the owner and his son. The wifes all help with harvest to keep the cost down. They work harder and longer for less pay in the end. I worked a few harvests and let me tell you those are some hardcore dudes that can handle that shit year round.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, Don't get me started on $2.00 for a damn 24oz bottle of water.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Step 1 of my organic transformation. All that dirt talk yesterday got me all excited. Adding a little perlite, pure coco and mycos to this already awesome soil. pick up my first batch of Worm Tea next week. I'm transplanting my soon to be mother plants and seedlings. So Happy to be making the change. 

Organic prOn.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

Go the 600's Morning all! thanx for reading my documented post!!!

enjoy....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2012)

DST said:


> I would def keep it. Something that is worth a couple of grand now is going to be worth hundreds of grand for your kids. When you are broon bread, and Mr Lee is broon bread (which will probably be sooner), a painting like that will increase considerably I would have thought. Sweet find regardless, you can't get shit for 15, whatever currency your 15 is in....I bought a couple of packs of cereal, couple of bananas, some apples (6) and an avacado, 15 euro!! 'ed I was, I can tell ya.


For my $14.99 just now, I got:

1 gallon of milk
4 baker potatoes
1-lb of butter
12 eggs
4 cans of cat food
1 package of chocolate chip cookies
a box of Cap'n Crunch (I now have my 4 proofs of purchase to get my Cap'n Crunch t-shirt!)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

*"I now have my 4 proofs of purchase to get my Cap'n Crunch t-shirt!" * must have!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> *"I now have my 4 proofs of purchase to get my Cap'n Crunch t-shirt!" * must have!!


After 45 years of cut gums from enjoying the crunchy pure-sugar goodness, a t-shirt is a must!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> After 45 years of cut gums from enjoying the crunchy pure-sugar goodness, a t-shirt is a must!


I thought I was the only one who tore their mouth up on cereal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2012)

You'd think Mel Gibson shot an S&M-themed messiah movie in my mouth after a Jethro-sized bowl of Cap'n Crunch!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 26, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> You'd think Mel Gibson shot an S&M-themed messiah movie in my mouth after a Jethro-sized bowl of Cap'n Crunch!


Hahahahaha!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2012)

"The Passion of the Crunch"


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 26, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> "The Passion of the Crunch"



"You must spread blah blah blah".

I gotta have that shirt.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> For my $14.99 just now, I got:
> 
> 1 gallon of milk
> 4 baker potatoes
> ...


The cost of eating organic(dinner for 4)

4 burger buns $4.99
1 pack of cookies $4.39 (newmans mint creme  )
1 bag frozen garlic fries $2.29
1 bottle garlic salt $4.29
3 slices of bacon $1.75
1.2 lbs ground beef $5.56
(condiments:must,ketchup,onion,tomato,cheese,lettuce included from home)

Grand total $21.47

Still cheaper than fast food and Soooooooooo much better.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2012)

That's the making's of a great dinner!
Home cooked is always better.


Now that I have my 4 proofs of purchase, I'll be going back to my Shredded Wheat, Raisin Bran, and Corn Chex for cold cereals.
And the occasional box of Cap'n Crunch/Crunch Berries/Peanut Butter Crunch.

Need to get my sourdough going soon so I can make waffles to keep ready to go in the freezer, too!

Damn... getting hungry...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

Repost from ​Basin Indoor Gardening in Klamath Falls, OR... "Had some positive feedback in the store today. One of our customers switched from Canna to Xnutrients and is super happy. He has a significant yield increase and loves the price too!" Thanks Basin! we are so happy to be a part of your business and appreciate the support.​


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would totally wear that shirt!!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2012)

I tried to order a sample of the xnutrients and their website didnt even have the proper cart shit set up to finish my order. (when you're willing to pay the $10 shipping)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Repost from ​Basin Indoor Gardening in Klamath Falls, OR... "Had some positive feedback in the store today. One of our customers switched from Canna to Xnutrients and is super happy. He has a significant yield increase and loves the price too!" Thanks Basin! we are so happy to be a part of your business and appreciate the support.​


???????? 

I had a free set of Xnute samples sent to my local grow shop and the owner laughed at me and said he would not use that crap on his lawn.


----------



## omar924 (Mar 26, 2012)

few pics of my baby. wanted to show my fellow 600 watt growers


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm thinking about a super soil mix this next round. . . my buddy is going to be at the helm, and I want to try to keep it to only water for him. Little to no nutes would be great.... maybe the occasional molasses to help bulk up


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

omar924 said:


> few pics of my baby. wanted to show my fellow 600 watt growers


How far along? Looks nice and chunky.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright fellas, just swinging back through once more. Have a good night, all.


----------



## omar924 (Mar 27, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> How far along? Looks nice and chunky.


 8 weeks. thinking another 2 then chop chop


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, did you finish the whole bottle of Garlic Salt? I am assuming you sprinkled on your garlic chips? lol, I love garlic, my wife hates it, our cooking has garlic when I can get it in......

On the subject of food, if you want to make an amazing salad, try to get a hold of some nice tuna, and some salad bits, lettuce of your choice, red onoins, Tomatoes, some pepper of your choice, chop up equal amounts of everything, then pour some lemon juice on your tuna, cover it and put it in the fridge for an hour, then remove, chop up and mix with salad, it's the most amazing taste, tuna cooked with lemon juice!!!

Back to my muesli, banana and strawberries....no tuna mixed in there luckily enough.



wormdrive66 said:


> The cost of eating organic(dinner for 4)
> 
> 4 burger buns $4.99
> 1 pack of cookies $4.39 (newmans mint creme  )
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

mmmm.... muesli and tuna.

sounds good.

Goodnight 6ers.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Nighty night Jig!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Wow, did you finish the whole bottle of Garlic Salt? I am assuming you sprinkled on your garlic chips? lol, I love garlic, my wife hates it, our cooking has garlic when I can get it in.....


Keeps the Vampires away. hehe

Looks like a tasty salad recipe.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, and you can put garlic in the salad as well Worm!

Week 2 of flower coming up for me. Will get pics up. Anyone over the pond who is still awake might just get to see em.....


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Talking of vampirse, I saw my wife recording that silly vampire film on cable the other night, the one all the middle age women go crazy about. I think I should be worried.....still trying to think of the name of it. (that's so annoying).


wormdrive66 said:


> Keeps the Vampires away. hehe
> 
> Looks like a tasty salad recipe.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

Twilight? Thats the only one I can think of. I have never watched any of them.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

That's the one!!! Me neither and for some arb reason my wife is recording it?!?!?!?! (I think she is going a bit loopy myself, lol)


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> That's the one!!! Me neither and for some arb reason my wife is recording it?!?!?!?! (I think she is going a bit loopy myself, lol)


You better hope shes not looking over your shoulder. lolololol


----------



## 80degreez (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

The only Vampire that matters.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Week 2 of flower tomorrow.































Surrogate DOG's getting vegged for Fems and Regulars...






Peace, DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Week 2 of flower tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is quite an interesting setup you have there DST. Literally wall to wall buds. Very cool use of space I LIKE it.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheers Wrom, you gotta make use of space in one of the most densley populated areas in the World.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Cheers Wrom, you gotta make use of space in one of the most densley populated areas in the World.


I have a friend who lives over there and wanted to expand his house. With no other choice he added a bedroom/studio on the roof. Looks like a penthouse suite with big ass windows all around.

Edit:


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds about right Worm. People have mad attachments all over the place. I want to build something on our apartment but my wife thinks our place is big enough....we are quite lucky to have the place we have though.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

nice work DST  always get tripped out by your vertical grow, weird stuff, how much yield do you get from the whole setup on average?? glad it's your garden and not mine!! looks like never-ending managing!! clever man..

here is my girl day 39 Flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

wow. gets better each time i see it


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

would you say a strain like this is up there with the best?? i mean it looks pretty nuts i gotta admit, i hate to get a big head....get it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

deffo a contender, for bad pun of the week  just kiddin, look spretty damn good flow. looks like a little way to go too. another week to ten days maybe


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah i was guessing around 50 days flower, shes swelling fast, and starting to brown up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

just looked at 39 days, i reckon at least 2 weeks to be fully amber. depending on how plastered to the couch you want to be of course.


That first downwards shot of DST's vert grow threw me out for a second, thought he'd extended the stinky room into the house


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

what's the fastest you've seen a strain mature?? 45 days ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

50-55 for a regular strain.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 27, 2012)

good morning evyeryone, looks good flowa. It must be interesting watering in there DST, talk about making use of your available space. cool setup.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> good morning evyeryone, looks good flowa. It must be interesting watering in there DST, talk about making use of your available space. cool setup.


cheers 

it's getting really heavy now, hopefully not too dense like last time, i'm hoping for more fluffy buds, i'd hate to chop and find budrot, it was soo close last harvest with my half ounce dry colas, like big solid red golf balls. this is looking sooo different!


----------



## Rrog (Mar 27, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> I'm thinking about a super soil mix this next round. . . my buddy is going to be at the helm, and I want to try to keep it to only water for him. Little to no nutes would be great.... maybe the occasional molasses to help bulk up


Good plan. Maybe add some amendments for pest control. Pests would definitely take your grow off auto-pilot


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2012)

hey 6ies good morning, and what a beautiful one it is. have the day off and i need to do some work on my grow. 
i need to bulk up my girls. so far i've harvested like 8 plants. only 3 or 4 have had any decent weight or density to them at all. mrs sunnyboy thinks they should be dense and i tend to agree. i use food from home depot but i adjust accordingly. i think i have the basic feeding down, but how the heck do i get bigger buds? my medium is pro-mix and i have the 600 fired up. i wonder if the bulb is weak? maybe i should get a new one today? my space is only 40x50. the vendor of my 600 sent me a cracked cool tube so i hang verticle. when i complained they gave me $50 back AND sent me a new cool tube. if i get a ballast and bulb for that one i add it but i think that make it too warm in there. how can i get bigger buds without making my closet glow? i can get down to the hydro shop today if you have any suggestions for us. 
i love the pron and wanna contribute


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> ????????
> 
> I had a free set of Xnute samples sent to my local grow shop and the owner laughed at me and said he would not use that crap on his lawn.


My results speak for them self Worm... Maybe the Hydro store owner, doesnt want to promote a product that doesnt make him as much of a profit? 

No offense, but I have never met a hydro store owner that had the growers best interest at heart. They are business owners out to make as much $$$ as possible...


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

purple MR.nice x chemdawg og

pheno "G"


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

flow, it's not hard to manage and requires no additional management that any other set up requires. Apart from the odd tie back with an unruly branch or two. 
And normally around an elbow per floor, 3 floors, but the bottom produces a bit more. It's a 1.2m cab.



wormdrive66 said:


> I have a friend who lives over there and wanted to expand his house. With no other choice he added a bedroom/studio on the roof. Looks like a penthouse suite with big ass windows all around.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> View attachment 2092402


Looks like he's taking good advantage of it Worm.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey 6ies good morning, and what a beautiful one it is. have the day off and i need to do some work on my grow.
> i need to bulk up my girls. so far i've harvested like 8 plants. only 3 or 4 have had any decent weight or density to them at all. mrs sunnyboy thinks they should be dense and i tend to agree. i use food from home depot but i adjust accordingly. i think i have the basic feeding down, but how the heck do i get bigger buds? my medium is pro-mix and i have the 600 fired up. i wonder if the bulb is weak? maybe i should get a new one today? my space is only 40x50. the vendor of my 600 sent me a cracked cool tube so i hang verticle. when i complained they gave me $50 back AND sent me a new cool tube. if i get a ballast and bulb for that one i add it but i think that make it too warm in there. how can i get bigger buds without making my closet glow? i can get down to the hydro shop today if you have any suggestions for us.
> i love the pron and wanna contribute


Keep the bulb you've got...they don't make that much of a difference.
Look for organic tomato nutes and apply accordingly
Also. some strains don't bulk, but stay light and airy-particularly the sativa's.
It takes awhile to get it dialed in-have patience and don't be afraid to experiment.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> good morning evyeryone, looks good flowa. It must be interesting watering in there DST, talk about making use of your available space. cool setup.


It's fairly easy once you get the hang of it.



mysunnyboy said:


> hey 6ies good morning, and what a beautiful one it is. have the day off and i need to do some work on my grow.
> i need to bulk up my girls. so far i've harvested like 8 plants. only 3 or 4 have had any decent weight or density to them at all. mrs sunnyboy thinks they should be dense and i tend to agree. i use food from home depot but i adjust accordingly. i think i have the basic feeding down, but how the heck do i get bigger buds? my medium is pro-mix and i have the 600 fired up. i wonder if the bulb is weak? maybe i should get a new one today? my space is only 40x50. the vendor of my 600 sent me a cracked cool tube so i hang verticle. when i complained they gave me $50 back AND sent me a new cool tube. if i get a ballast and bulb for that one i add it but i think that make it too warm in there. how can i get bigger buds without making my closet glow? i can get down to the hydro shop today if you have any suggestions for us.
> i love the pron and wanna contribute


Go and get some decent extraction. A good vortex or ruck fan to cool that place/light. Then you'll get happier plant's bigger bud.



genuity said:


> purple MR.nice x chemdawg og
> View attachment 2092536View attachment 2092537
> pheno "G"


Always coming with the dank.
The Stomper OG cross is still kicking my arse, super dank piney smell and taste. Really resinous bud. Top drawer. The Cesspool (all gone) was a bit lighter, but had a nice earthy tast with a mix of light spice's (like a mild version of cumin).

Nice day here, still a bit chilly out the sun and a cool breeze.....I have been out cycling aroud for a bit.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> purple MR.nice x chemdawg og
> View attachment 2092536View attachment 2092537
> pheno "G"



Frosty, frosty, frosty...




cof


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

beeeeautiful work


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

chemdawg og x og


very oily plant,with a smell that is not tellin me right now,but i like...a lot.

thanks D,and cof.
yep,that cesspool is a lite smoke,and that taste is spot on,i knew spice,but not wich one,you hit that one on the head.
she just might get hit with some of this chemd og x og pollen.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice buds G, she's a frosty bitch. I love me some chemdog. Looks like she makes some good crosses.

You too 80degrees, nice buds... how long till harvest?

I gotta get some pics up of my closet. I think I may have the greatest buds on earth in there. Quite possibly the best buds that have ever been grown by human kind!!! I am so fucking awesome it hurts. I hope you guys can deal with how awesome I am. Wouldn't want to rub anyone the wrong way by being so superior to you all. It's not my fault... I'm just fucking amazing!!!!

Be back in a bit with some pics. Hope everyone can stand the wait. I bet it will be tough.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

hahaha,,bustin a gut over here.
so amazing

few buds going into jar tonite


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

What's up with the sunmaiden. You know the lineage on that? Looks dense as anything.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My results speak for them self Worm... Maybe the Hydro store owner, doesnt want to promote a product that doesnt make him as much of a profit?
> 
> No offense, but I have never met a hydro store owner that had the growers best interest at heart. They are business owners out to make as much $$$ as possible...


I have never used it, just relaying what i heard. I agree hydro store guys are there for the money and more money.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 27, 2012)

TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN! I Have warned you!
[video=youtube_share;nz6N2vPDrkQ]http://youtu.be/nz6N2vPDrkQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Lmao, what a penis.......



jigfulloffreshdung said:


> Nice buds G, she's a frosty bitch. I love me some chemdog. Looks like she makes some good crosses.
> 
> You too 80degrees, nice buds... how long till harvest?
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have never used it, just relaying what i heard. I agree hydro store guys are there for the money and more money.


Mo' money, mo' money, mo' money!

[video=youtube_share;7jukQX2pl2Q]http://youtu.be/7jukQX2pl2Q[/video]


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What's up with the sunmaiden. You know the lineage on that? Looks dense as anything.


grape stomper x chemd-og


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> hahaha,,bustin a gut over here.
> so amazing
> 
> few buds going into jar tonite
> ...


For some reason I keep thinking of the herbal push-up pops from "Nice Dreams"


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice buds G, she's a frosty bitch. I love me some chemdog. Looks like she makes some good crosses.
> 
> You too 80degrees, nice buds... how long till harvest?
> 
> ...


We all bow down to the ScrogKing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2012)

yes yes we do...all hail


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Lmao, what a penis.......


that's what she said.

So, I had a look around in the grow room and figured you guys wouldn't actually be able to handle all the awesomeness in there, so I clipped a little stem off to give you a taste. Fuckin lucky bunch you all are getting to see my buds. You should definitely feel special I don't just keep it to my own thread. Count your blessings.

You like the remote control in the background D?

Dog Kush:


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 27, 2012)

pulled 9 grams of bubble off the last run with the outdoor Kandy kush trim. 1 gallon bags, 220,160,120,90,73,45, and 25 at the end. letting the trim condense 24 hours before putting in a bag in the freezer helps keep alot of plant matter out of the hash, and after straining every bag i spray the outside of the mesh and inside the bag to work the hash right into the corner of the bag, and it helps push any plant matter through each of the bags. i use subcools hash methods, except i layer my ice and material more, and i do a longer stir. clean bags are a must, and letting your mix chill for 20 minutes prior to stir is a big step, and letting it sit for 20-30 after the stir. I find It takes about 2-2.5 hours to do a full run properly. The 120 is pretty much full melt, and the 90 and 73 are full melt clear dome. the 45 bubbles, but then coals up. still really nice. i smoked two little pieces of the 90 yesterday and i was so high it took me about 2 hours to come back to earth. could barely breathe after each hit. shit is nasty and tastes so good. the 90 is ridiculously smooth. that 90 weighs 3.8g.,the 73 was 1.6, the 120 was1.2, and the 45 was 1.8, and the 25 was .6. 
pictures from left to right is the 120µi ,90µi ,90µi ,90µi ,73µi ,45µi


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> We all bow down to the ScrogKing


I'm going to name one of my swords & sorcery characters "Scrog".


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

We sure do love Mr Fantastico, even though he is a big bobby.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice hash farmer. Props on the golden goodness you got going on there. Looks dangerous.

\/ \/ Gastanker bringing the heat as well.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

Great looking stuff guys. My ISO also is always dark dark dark. 

My BHO is often much lighter than this:






But my qwiso always looks like this regardless of how fast a wash or how cold the material. 
Straight run with buds - 






Here I tried cleaning up some fairly light dry ice hash with ISO and it went from blondish hash to black black oil. Completely blew me away. 





->




->


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> that's what she said.
> 
> So, I had a look around in the grow room and figured you guys wouldn't actually be able to handle all the awesomeness in there, so I clipped a little stem off to give you a taste. Fuckin lucky bunch you all are getting to see my buds. You should definitely feel special I don't just keep it to my own thread. Count your blessings.
> 
> ...


Looking good bobby big bollocks. 

I am sitting at the brewery with 2 beers and a portion pc some of the nicest peanuts. I wonder if peeps wilp bother if I pull out my pipe. Let's see.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like a lovely evening. I'm thinking no one will mind, but some may try to cozy up to you and see if they can get in on the action. Maybe some morrocans will show up with some hash like the time before.

I'm feeling quite immature today... can ya tell?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> pulled 9 grams of bubble off the last run with the outdoor Kandy kush trim. 1 gallon bags, 220,160,120,90,73,45, and 25 at the end. letting the trim condense 24 hours before putting in a bag in the freezer helps keep alot of plant matter out of the hash, and after straining every bag i spray the outside of the mesh and inside the bag to work the hash right into the corner of the bag, and it helps push any plant matter through each of the bags. i use subcools hash methods, except i layer my ice and material more, and i do a longer stir. clean bags are a must, and letting your mix chill for 20 minutes prior to stir is a big step, and letting it sit for 20-30 after the stir. I find It takes about 2-2.5 hours to do a full run properly. The 120 is pretty much full melt, and the 90 and 73 are full melt clear dome. the 45 bubbles, but then coals up. still really nice. i smoked two little pieces of the 90 yesterday and i was so high it took me about 2 hours to come back to earth. could barely breathe after each hit. shit is nasty and tastes so good. the 90 is ridiculously smooth. that 90 weighs 3.8g.,the 73 was 1.6, the 120 was1.2, and the 45 was 1.8, and the 25 was .6.
> pictures from left to right is the 120µi ,90µi ,90µi ,90µi ,73µi ,45µi
> 
> View attachment 2092658View attachment 2092661View attachment 2092660View attachment 2092657View attachment 2092659View attachment 2092656


Very nice color on the hash farmer.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn Gas, be careful you don't burn your house down with all that Fire!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> that's what she said.
> 
> So, I had a look around in the grow room and figured you guys wouldn't actually be able to handle all the awesomeness in there, so I clipped a little stem off to give you a taste. Fuckin lucky bunch you all are getting to see my buds. You should definitely feel special I don't just keep it to my own thread. Count your blessings.
> 
> ...



[video=youtube;-FucbvoFFy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FucbvoFFy0[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 27, 2012)

where in the hell is that damn _like_ button?


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

nice golden goat oil(iso)


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> nice golden goat oil(iso)
> View attachment 2092817View attachment 2092818


Wish my iso oil looked like that. fing beautiful


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> View attachment 2092658View attachment 2092661View attachment 2092660View attachment 2092657View attachment 2092659View attachment 2092656


Trade you some of my black tar for some of your amber bubble


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Wish my iso oil looked like that. fing beautiful


thanks tanker,the only thing i do is,use trim from the same plant/strain.
i think that might have somthing to do with it,but what do i know.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 27, 2012)

. if i were only on the west coast


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;uI41d-bDjWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI41d-bDjWk[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

Jesus, the Kushs swept the field.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

That can't have all the info from everywhere. My guy from Colorado(shrubs first) Had his stuff lab tested by full spectrum labs @ 28.? thc. He grows Warehouse scale for a dispensary.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> That can't have all the info from everywhere. My guy from Colorado(shrubs first) Had his stuff lab tested by full spectrum labs @ 28.? thc. He grows Warehouse scale for a dispensary.


i agree the video seems very prejudiced, and probably not 100% accurate


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

I would agree that they are being pretty selective. I swear I've seen several strains at Harborside higher than those. And is THC really everything?


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I would agree that they are being pretty selective. I swear I've seen several strains at Harborside higher than those. And is THC really everything?


i be needing that high cbd count,have yet to find a good one,like tora bora,but soon


----------



## duchieman (Mar 27, 2012)

Peat pellets soaked in a mix of kelp, molasses and Effective Microorganisms, left in the humid dome, in the dark and warm. This happened to the last batch I did that I planted my Colombian Gold (see below) and others in. 





Oooooh, fuzzy.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 27, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Peat pellets soaked in a mix of kelp, molasses and Effective Microorganisms, left in the humid dome, in the dark and warm. This happened to the last batch I did that I planted my Colombian Gold (see below) and others in.
> 
> View attachment 2092966
> 
> ...


Check out the white hairs! That's the Chronic right there!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> i be needing that high cbd count,have yet to find a good one,like tora bora,but soon


A fellow 600 member was nice enough to give me a cutting of Harlequin the other day  Only 3-4% THC but a very pleasant (from what I hear) 8% CBD. Can't fing wait - haven't been this excited over a cut in quite a while.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> i be needing that high cbd count,have yet to find a good one,like tora bora,but soon


Durban Poison is an OG strain, easy to grow, not to shabby on the CB levels either! MHO.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a double member now.. got some good deals on a pair of twin 600 digital ballasts and bulbs. Pics when lights come on!!


----------



## 100degrees (Mar 27, 2012)

hey guys! very inspiring stuff in this thred. im on my secong 600HPS grow, yall can check it out on my link.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> A fellow 600 member was nice enough to give me a cutting of Harlequin the other day  Only 3-4% THC but a very pleasant (from what I hear) 8% CBD. Can't fing wait - haven't been this excited over a cut in quite a while.


I have a Harlequin blooming at 5 weeks. Never had a high cbd strain, very interested in trying it for the first time.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2012)

So my Harlequin is cut down and 2nd day hanging. Can I go to a local club and ask them to test it for cbd etc...?


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

haha, I could tell. I was also feeling like a tool, lol.

The pipe went down well. I hadn't finished it and the next thing I know the wife is there looking down on me after a few beers and a rather large pipe, lol. Dinner at the local was interesting, tasy food, interesting topic on conversations....will tell you later by email lol.


jigfresh said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening. I'm thinking no one will mind, but some may try to cozy up to you and see if they can get in on the action. Maybe some morrocans will show up with some hash like the time before.
> 
> I'm feeling quite immature today... can ya tell?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

EDIT: Haha D. Nothing like the wife showing up with 'the look'. We sure do have good ladies who put up with all our shenanigans. 



BigBuddahCheese said:


> I am a double member now.. got some good deals on a pair of twin 600 digital ballasts and bulbs. Pics when lights come on!!





100degrees said:


> hey guys! very inspiring stuff in this thred. im on my secong 600HPS grow, yall can check it out on my link.


Welcome to the club guys! Can't wait to see pics BigBuddah... and 100degrees, go ahead and post up some of your pics... will probably generate some interest in your thread.

Funny, we got 80degrees, now 100degrees... who's next, lol. Either 120degrees or 125degrees by my math.

Here's my funny little Devastator Kush. One plant, one bud!
Just cut:

Trimmed up a bit:


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Why did you chop it mate? Looks like it's still got lots of sticky up stigma's, like hard ons in the wind.....lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So my Harlequin is cut down and 2nd day hanging. Can I go to a local club and ask them to test it for cbd etc...?


no need for the club,my pipe will let ya know...lol
but for real,it be nice to know.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So my Harlequin is cut down and 2nd day hanging. Can I go to a local club and ask them to test it for cbd etc...?


It's $120.00 to have it tested here. http://www.halent.com/marijuanatesting.html


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

One of the clones I brought in earlier had some PM develop on it. I thought I'd chopped it early enough for it to spread. Apparently I was wrong. Have found PM on 4 of the 7 plants in the room already and haven't checked the others that closely. The Dog and Banana were almost due to come down anyways, so not a huge loss. The Devastator and BBK were at least 3 weeks out (if not more). I'm pretty gutted about the whole thing, but all is not lost.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn Jig!! Sorry about the pm..that sux.

$120 just to test it!! well damn, thats not gonna happen.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> no need for the club,my pipe will let ya know...lol
> but for real,it be nice to know.


Have you smoked a high cbd strain b4? I have heard the effects are similar to the feeling from a hot-tub soak. thats what the disp. told me when I bought the clone at least.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> One of the clones I brought in earlier had some PM develop on it. I thought I'd chopped it early enough for it to spread. Apparently I was wrong. Have found PM on 4 of the 7 plants in the room already and haven't checked the others that closely. The Dog and Banana were almost due to come down anyways, so not a huge loss. The Devastator and BBK were at least 3 weeks out (if not more). I'm pretty gutted about the whole thing, but all is not lost.


My condolences to your lost nugs. That pm is some sneaky shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2012)

Worm what was your homemade spray or soil drench recipe? I remember hot peppers and that is all...lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Have you smoked a high cbd strain b4? I have heard the effects are similar to the feeling from a hot-tub soak. thats what the disp. told me when I bought the clone at least.


i would have to say "tora bora" from reserva privada seeds.
it was some of the most body numbing smoke i have had to date,it was like you say,"hot-steam bath,with a whole body rub down.
was not party meds,at all.

im going to be getting some Harlequin x jo og,soon,i hope.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Worm what was your homemade spray or soil drench recipe? I remember hot peppers and that is all...lol


Tobacco(soaked overnight in water), cinnamon, Jalapeño pepper oil and a dab of plain dish soap. There are a ton of recipes on line. I have used it to coat the soil when i had fungus gnats real bad. They run like Bruce Jenner in 1976 out of the pots.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Tobacco(soaked overnight in water), cinnamon, Jalapeño pepper oil and a dab of plain dish soap. There are a ton of recipes on line. I have used it to coat the soil when i had fungus gnats real bad. They run like Bruce Jenner in 1976 out of the pots.


Thanx worm, I have seen gnats in the air.


----------



## 100degrees (Mar 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: Haha D. Nothing like the wife showing up with 'the look'. We sure do have good ladies who put up with all our shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!!

haha i saw 80degrees in another thread and i swear i hadnt seen his name before i made mine!!

heres a picture of the Dinafem OG, which is the one im the most excited about now since theres no threads yet with harvest records since its a new strain from dinafem.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> One of the clones I brought in earlier had some PM develop on it. I thought I'd chopped it early enough for it to spread. Apparently I was wrong. Have found PM on 4 of the 7 plants in the room already and haven't checked the others that closely. The Dog and Banana were almost due to come down anyways, so not a huge loss. The Devastator and BBK were at least 3 weeks out (if not more). I'm pretty gutted about the whole thing, but all is not lost.


fuck dude... i am truly sorry that happened.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 27, 2012)

pm is a bitch i always premptively spray with serenade to make sure i dont have any dormant bits around that are just waiting for the right conditions


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2012)

I think neem oil is supposed to prevent and help alleviate pm


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 27, 2012)

10% milk water will prevent PM.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> fuck dude... i am truly sorry that happened.


Don't feel bad bro. I think it was duchie that posted an article about how diseases in our plants aren't so much the plants fault as they are our fault for not keeping them healthy. I neglected those little clones for a long while before getting them in the setup and I'm pretty confident it was my neglect that got them sick.

Anyways, today marked the end of 7 weeks flores. So they were almost due anyways. I'm just thankful that nothing appears to be seeded after I had those dogs spitting bollocks all over the place. Averted one disaster and caught another one before it got bad. I don't think I'm going to lose one bud... just a little potency. But with these two strains it should be ok as they are pretty damn strong to begin with.

Devastator and BBK are a bit of a loss... but I know where I can get more and run them again. They were tiny little things anyways. Maybe a half ounce each.

All's well. I'm not trippin over it. I appreciate the thought and effort from both you and wheels.

Hopefully I can keep my fucking seedlings alive. 3 out of 15 have bitten the dust. One more looks suspect, but I think the other 11 will pull through. (fingers crossed)

EDIT: What trips me out is how dry my closet is and I still get the PM. I NEVER get's above 25% humidity and averages <10% lights on, ~20% lights off. I think it might get too cold, plus I only have one little fan. I bet if I would have had 2 things might not have turned out this way. Oh well. I'm still not smoking these days so it really doesn't even matter, lol.


----------



## middle84 (Mar 27, 2012)

So I have a nice looking agent Orange that has been in flower for 7.5 weeks trichs are just starting to cloud. I notice that I have thick greenish yellow pistil growth (bananas?). Any suggestions?

Also what causes this I don't believe that I have stressed them in anyway looked perfect until I made this discovery.

Will banana's mess up any other plants in the room? If so am I already probably fucked ?


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, next time we'll be sure to get you some cuts from a vegging mom. Those were from flowering plants and needed to veg longer before getting put into flower. There's a new mom of the BBK just finishing it's reveg so it will be ready for a few cuts in about three weeks or so. Rumor has it the DK is taking a rest but there's a selection of BBK, Banana OG and DOG.

EDIT: There's some seedlings of the Herijuana X Cheese Surprise that just went into one of the flower tents last night 
I planned to run them 12/12 from seed but decided to dry the buds and then trim i the tent for odor reasons so the tent got reassembled last night and I placed some pieces of OSB across the buckets for a shelf that the plants can sit on. I've got four plants in veg in a hydro system after donating two to a nice couple I met at one of my son's friends birthday party. They're still in a reveg state but should start normal growth very soon. I'll stick them in a vertical setup at that point to veg vertically for a few weeks and then will flip.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like Nanners (the insides of Male flowers that release pollem. You can carefully pull them off and hope more don't grow back. IMO It's normally a genetic thing to be honest so you probably haven't done anything wrong.



middle84 said:


> So I have a nice looking agent Orange that has been in flower for 7.5 weeks trichs are just starting to cloud. I notice that I have thick greenish yellow pistil growth (bananas?). Any suggestions?
> 
> Also what causes this I don't believe that I have stressed them in anyway looked perfect until I made this discovery.
> 
> Will banana's mess up any other plants in the room? If so am I already probably fucked ?


Morning everyone.

DST


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

can yous men help me plan my sog set up for next time round i have a 120x120 tent to flower in and i also have a 900x900 cuboard i want to flower in but harvest them inbetween each other. Any idea how i should be going about this both my rooms are ful lwith flowering plants now which tent is due down in about 2 weeks my cuboard is a set up for scrog and is 28 days into flower and im now reading g-13 takes about 13 weeks to finish flowering. so should i just use tent to start next lot and build my mother/clone/veg box then i can keep my best 2 out tent for mothers flower rest in tent and start the clones to go in cuboard when tents half done??? what yous recon i have started threads about this but no replys help much appreicieated


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Ol 600  hey guys n gals  Sorry I don't have any pr0n to share... But I'm still keeping up with the posts everyday. 600 never fails to entertain lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2012)

DOGs about to do their thang


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking grand Billy!!!! woof woof.

Hey there whodat, always nice to see yer cheery posts. Keep it CHIEF!


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 28, 2012)

Good morning six hundred and welcome to all the new folks. Things here are going well and it looks like the same for the six. That video of the world's strongest strains...where's the white widow? For the peeps who watch the weed shows, anyone remember that Israel is the world's leader in marijuana research? I seem to recall the top dog in the research department speaking of medical grade marijuana, which we don't have here in america we just call it medical. The point, he mentions that it is physically impossible for a marijuana plant to contain more than twenty five percent thc, so when I see plants testing above twenty five percent, it makes me wonder.

Toking on some colombian gold this morning for a wake and bake...how did yours turn out duchie? My buddy has some acapulco gold curing, it's very good and similar to the colombian. Still no pics from me so here's what I have going, green poison, ak47/white widow, romulan and c4/caseyband all in different stages of flower. I just transplanted two romulan clones and another green poison clone which are still in my tent vegging along with an emerald og/jack herer and a lemon skunk. They're almost four weeks old and in another couple weeks will be taking clones from the lemon and emerald jack. I also have some white widow clones, some white widow/afghan and a couple of acapulco gold clones coming my way. In another few weeks I'm going to pop my hawaiian snow and sour cream.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Mar 28, 2012)

64 days into 12/12 and my girls only got about 10% amber hairs. Arghhh why you make me wait so long!

Would upping the dark period to 10/14 be really bad?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

whens time to go out doors in uk anyone no in a south facing greenhouse


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

You can start now. I got some outdoors. And just about to plant some more for outdoor.



budolskie said:


> whens time to go out doors in uk anyone no in a south facing greenhouse


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> You can start now. I got some outdoors. And just about to plant some more for outdoor.


sorted m8 any ideas on good outdoor strains and what size pots u recon i should use.. just start in small then big after few weeks of veg


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

well dont forget not to exceed the 5 plant total haha. gotta b lawful and legal after all haha


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure if your numbers are right lad, 9metres by 9metres, that's not a cupboard, that's a house to most people. Or do you mean 90x90?
I kind of lost you after that, but you'll need to get a veg area built sharpish if you are running 2 spaces for flower.



budolskie said:


> can yous men help me plan my sog set up for next time round i have a 120x120 tent to flower in and i also have a 900x900 cuboard i want to flower in but harvest them inbetween each other. Any idea how i should be going about this both my rooms are ful lwith flowering plants now which tent is due down in about 2 weeks my cuboard is a set up for scrog and is 28 days into flower and im now reading g-13 takes about 13 weeks to finish flowering. so should i just use tent to start next lot and build my mother/clone/veg box then i can keep my best 2 out tent for mothers flower rest in tent and start the clones to go in cuboard when tents half done??? what yous recon i have started threads about this but no replys help much appreicieated


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Not sure if your numbers are right lad, 9metres by 9metres, that's not a cupboard, that's a house to most people. Or do you mean 90x90?
> I kind of lost you after that, but you'll need to get a veg area built sharpish if you are running 2 spaces for flower.


900x900 it says haha i mean 900mmx900mm


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

ok, and the 120x120, is that cm or millimetres, (or metres)????

edit: surely not 120mm! that would be tiny, lol.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 28, 2012)

conversions are the worst


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys just had to share.. Just found out how to post big 
View attachment 2095322View attachment 2095323 
View attachment 2095328View attachment 2095330
Gotta get that scope! Clear or cloudy man i dont know. Think i might get my flush on?
Have a good one y'all !


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> ok, and the 120x120, is that cm or millimetres, (or metres)????
> 
> edit: surely not 120mm! that would be tiny, lol.


120cm haha fuck nas why i have stated 1 in cm and 1 in mm stoned as usual... i just the 120cm tent and 90cm cuboard i want both as flowering rooms and a i want to build a room big enough for mothers clones and veg so i can have say 10 to go in tent ready for 12/12 then couple weeks lata have another 10 ready for cuboard or couple less in cuboard and giv to the friends


----------



## curly604 (Mar 28, 2012)

looking very nice hydro very nice indeed


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> edit: surely not 120mm! that would be tiny, lol.


hahahaha 120mmx 120mm 
 what is this... a grow room for ants?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Not my best work. But the plant in general is impressive to say the least. it was 12/12 from seed. smoke is tops too.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 28, 2012)

That looks bomb Tryna!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> That looks bomb Tryna!!


thx. It's the grape kush i was talking about in hc's thread/ put together by bc99


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Morning sixers! Hope you are all having a Stoney day. How about some cbd prOn.

Here is my Harlequin at week 5.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2012)

Lots of great looking budshots on this page 

How's the Harlequin grow? Heavy feeder? I know nothing about it other than the high CBD. What's she smell like?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Not much of a smell yet(sort of sweet bitter smell). Grows very easy so far. Seems to like heavy nutes and lots of water. I had a high ph problem in veg and it about destroyed my plants. But the harlequin never showed any signs of damage, just kept looking perfect.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks. I like hard to fuck up plants


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 28, 2012)

Harlequin was my most robust strain as well.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd say you need another 1metre squared roughly for veg and mothers. Split that into 3 sections roughly, (you want reasonably small mothers). Then 2 parts for the vegging clones (split into 1, one for the tent, one for the cabinet). Then you just need a place to get the clones up and running....which is fairly straight forward, they don't need much light anyway. How do you do your clones?


budolskie said:


> 120cm haha fuck nas why i have stated 1 in cm and 1 in mm stoned as usual... i just the 120cm tent and 90cm cuboard i want both as flowering rooms and a i want to build a room big enough for mothers clones and veg so i can have say 10 to go in tent ready for 12/12 then couple weeks lata have another 10 ready for cuboard or couple less in cuboard and giv to the friends


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> I'd say you need another 1metre squared roughly for veg and mothers. Split that into 3 sections roughly, (you want reasonably small mothers). Then 2 parts for the vegging clones (split into 1, one for the tent, one for the cabinet). Then you just need a place to get the clones up and running....which is fairly straight forward, they don't need much light anyway. How do you do your clones?


ok m8 cheers il upload a few pics and that once it gets going but gona get these autos down and room cleared out propley still my old bed and wardrope in it.. would a dr 90 be no good for mother clones and veg u recon


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

a dr90, I assume is 90cm by 90cm, I think that would do it. Depends on numbers I guess. Would you do any vegging in the areas you flower in? Can always be an option you can use to get larger vegged plants.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

DST said:


> a dr90, I assume is 90cm by 90cm, I think that would do it. Depends on numbers I guess. Would you do any vegging in the areas you flower in? Can always be an option you can use to get larger vegged plants.


could still do a week or so like its only gona be a little wait till 1st time round and should be every say 5 weeks after just still stuck with a strain aswell


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

heres my autos this morning were 8 weeks from seed on monday gone


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2012)

heres my scrog 28 days of flower my 1st attempt not the best i know hopefully get a decent amount off the 4


----------



## duchieman (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well dont forget not to exceed the 5 plant total haha. gotta b lawful and legal after all haha


 Are you referring to Canuck law? As in C10?

Heads up, I lost the first two Columbian Gold but I have 4 up now about 2.5 weeks and they look great. 2 taller, with skinnier sativa leaves and 2 a little shorter with a bit fatter leaves, but they're still young so who knows. Also, I have one Chocolate rain that was doing not so good up until a week or so ago when it all of a sudden took off, along with a couple of others that I've been nursing. It really is amazing how they can come back if you just nurse them and be patient. Anyway, not sure if that CR is femm seed or not but here's hoping it's a girl.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2012)

[youtube]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Mar 28, 2012)

Dude, that's weird! 

[video=youtube;kNYKxiRJ2LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNYKxiRJ2LA[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 28, 2012)

The mites on my moms in my veg area are not responding to neem anymore. I am gonna take clones and then go hardcore on them and flower them all I guess.
The clones are gonna get neem azamax liquid ladybug etc on a rotating basis for several weeks/months till I think they are stable. This shit is ridiculous! The moms are too big to be spraying them every 3-4 days.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 28, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> The point, he mentions that it is physically impossible for a marijuana plant to contain more than twenty five percent thc, so when I see plants testing above twenty five percent, it makes me wonder.


No offence, but that definitely isn't true. That video is just a bunch of main stream breeders that paid high times some cash to put their name in a video. There is no "limit" to the percent of active cbd in mary jane. Power house strains that are breed together will always have a chance to make higher percentage active cbd, not to mention the advancements in agriculture making it easier. I don't have any examples of lab testing besides the ones that were done by "Shrubs First" in Co. These are a little older but still show 25+% thc tested.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/296268-controlled-environment-agriculture-shrubs-117.html#post5880707

tested by Full Spectrum Labs


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

Peeps, the Death Star be operational again.....http://breedersboutique.com


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

day 41  hope you don't mind me sharing!


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 29, 2012)

sticky icky icky, really frostin up there flowa. good day to everyone else. time to bet gaked!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2012)

Good day everyone.


For Jig.
[video=youtube;bETCusT5kNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bETCusT5kNM[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 29, 2012)

Heres some pics of my buddies grow room that just went into flower a couple days ago. everything has atleast a 2 month veg. running a 1000 and 600 lumitek. THeres a few grandaddy purples, nyc jones, tangerine dream, plushberry, jillybean, vortex, 3D, and purple wreck. first short bush is a grandaddy next couple individuals is a plushberry, then a jilly bean. the out of room shots are the 3d(more indica) and the vortex bush. all organic using the GO line.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2012)

locked up this morning riding to allotment with my grinder with bout a joint in for after we done a bit diggin. had to get my scrog out b4 they searched my house and i know they know theres been a grow in beacuse i boxed my out take fan up in ceiling to prevent noise and my hangers and ballast still left in there and all my feed in kitchen cuboard sick cunt took my bike aswell to check to see if its been stolen


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 29, 2012)

budolskie said:


> locked up this morning riding to allotment with my grinder with bout a joint in for after we done a bit diggin. had to get my scrog out b4 they searched my house and i know they know theres been a grow in beacuse i boxed my out take fan up in ceiling to prevent noise and my hangers and ballast still left in there and all my feed in kitchen cuboard sick cunt took my bike aswell to check to see if its been stolen


from what i gather this sounds pretty shitty. good luck budolski, god speed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/youtube]



I had never actually watched that vid, but had seen a brief promo on Tosh.0 a while back.
Never having heard it, I honestly thought we were in for an Erkel-meets-Sanjay-meets-William Hung experience, but that little guy has a good voice.

Here is a re-mix done on Tosh.0 (featuring Boyz II Men):

[video=youtube_share;aaJjU1LLNf4]http://youtu.be/aaJjU1LLNf4[/video]


Have been busy doing Spring Cleaning here in the Doobster household, and getting my man cave/grow space/music lab/art grotto squared away, but have been lurking in the shadows.
Haven't had any pR0n to add to the festivities, but love the lung candy you guys have been showing!
Making a trip to the garden store this weekend!
A little soil, some amendments, some mycorrhizae & perlite, and going to try some Espoma Tomato Tone for flowering.
Then get final "OK" from the wife, and get a couple of packs of seeds from *www.breedersboutique.com*.

My song & video are progressing nicely!
But it keeps getting bigger! (that's what SHE said)
I've re-done the Intro three times, and am finally happy with the results!

The Intro is 1m18s, and the Outro will be a slight variation of the Intro, so that's 2m36s taken care of.
But I'm going to be doing about 5 minutes of actual song, which will put it at 7m36s long. (maybe more, maybe less, depending on how it flows)
I've got it mapped out more concisely now, and am back to work on it today with written goals to achieve.
More to come on that real soon!

Hope you all have a great Thursday!
Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

budolskie said:


> locked up this morning riding to allotment with my grinder with bout a joint in for after we done a bit diggin. had to get my scrog out b4 they searched my house and i know they know theres been a grow in beacuse i boxed my out take fan up in ceiling to prevent noise and my hangers and ballast still left in there and all my feed in kitchen cuboard sick cunt took my bike aswell to check to see if its been stolen


Sorry to hear that!
Damn.
At least you got the scrog out of their sight before the search.
I hope you get off light!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like fun times doob. Can't wait to hear what you come up with. Nice boyz2men remix, ha. Sucks about the misfortune budolskie. Your friends grow looks good farmer.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

Lmfao. doob that shit was funny as hell.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2012)

Ano sick man, I got daft warning for the skunk in grinder but they got my bike, found a bit skunk in kitchen couple bongs. Just my hangers and ballast thermostat all still in my cupboard just be expecting an early wake up call one morning and watch my self going to where I have the autos


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

This is today's goals...
*red denotes items already finished

"_*Snow Day*_" video:

Write the Intro
Record the Intro music - 1m18s
Add LFO swoosh from low to high at the end. 
Make the original polymorphic rise n fall do a crescendo and then pitch down at the end.
Record chopper on separate audio track so doppler effect can be perfected.
Record narration for Intro.
Mix audio tracks for Into down into one audio track (to keep it easy to work with) 
Record drums & melody for symphtechno.
Record prog rock melody (like Rush meets Dream Theater).
Record techno hook (robot voice, too).
Record vicious dubsteb drop.
Record an Outro very similar to the Intro but have it end with a lone drum roll fading out (instead of ending with a drum cadence).
Record ending credits & acknowledgements (Wife, Mom, Dad, Club 600, and list all gear used in the making of the video). 


*try for a minimum of 6 minutes of song (***not including the Intro & Outro)


7m36s minimum


====================
Video footage as needed from snow & inside scenes March 21, 2012 in folder "12th Grow", and stills of previous dank to use as filler and for visual emphasis as needed.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, so I watched that video again, all the way through, and all I kept thinking is "where's that confounded bridge". Never mind that, there's no chorus either! What's it about???  

I'm like you Doobie. All veggy and no flora. Damn learning curve!

budolski, really sorry to hear man but like Doobie says, glad you got your ladies out first. How are they?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Classic(al) Guitar
[youtube]fzaB7l-vamk[/youtube]
[youtube]euPge5rmzjs[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

And at the polar opposite end of the musical spectrum:

[video=youtube;EXEpP21soXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXEpP21soXY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Fucking HATE only being able to link one video at a time.
What
the 
fuck?

Lame....


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Ok, so I watched that video again, all the way through, and all I kept thinking is "where's that confounded bridge". Never mind that, there's no chorus either! What's it about???
> 
> I'm like you Doobie. All veggy and no flora. Damn learning curve!
> 
> ...


I havnt checked haha just just under black bags at friend going first thing Tomorow to sort a new set up and lay low a little till my door goes through


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 29, 2012)

saw Apocalyptica live and they are fucking amazing. Good post


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2012)

This is why the 600 rocks. We have the coolest people sharing the coolest shite.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's a buzzkill for you duchie...
_**just a rough cut*_

[video=youtube_share;22sh9fAfYnI]http://youtu.be/22sh9fAfYnI[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh man... I so can't wait! You could work in hollywood making trailers like that. Fuck the hunger games... I want to see the new Doobie Movie!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice job on the vid doob. Hey jig a lil fact about hunger games is it was filmed here in NC. some of it right here in charlotte.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought I heard Nascar engines in the background, hehe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Having fun putting it all together!
The wife is driving herself in to work today & tomorrow (2 free parking passes a month that need to be used), so I get 2 full days of DoobieBrother Time!!!
_*not including doing dishes some time today, and eating, and maybe making a loaf of bread and then eating again
_
Time for a bowl break, and then some food.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about! No buzz kill there. Only built anticipation. Remember us when you collect that award.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

"I'd like to thank the Academy, The Flying Spaghetti Monster (I couldn't do any of this without Him), my wife (I love you, babe!), cannabis and breedersboutique.com, and all my peeps in Club 600 over at rollitup.org (you guys rock!). And this just finally goes to show, that after all these years: you _*LIKE*_ me! You _*REALLY*_ like me!!!"


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

For fucks sake... IIIIIMMMMM BAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK.

Bobotrank. That's my name.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

You all better grab your ankles and kiss your goodbye: the machines are rising...

[video=youtube_share;xqMVg5ixhd0]http://youtu.be/xqMVg5ixhd0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

And it's now been weaponized:

[video=youtube_share;ptyV1cpE14o]http://youtu.be/ptyV1cpE14o[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

No escape from the Digital Coup coming our way:


[video=youtube_share;6b4ZZQkcNEo]http://youtu.be/6b4ZZQkcNEo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow Bobo. Are your threads saved too? I see your post count is up. How cool bro. Welcome back to being yourself, lol.

Has anyone seen "Erik the Viking"? I'm watching it for the first time as I trim. Funny fucking movie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

_"Game over, man!"

_<em>[video=youtube_share;mclbVTIYG8E]http://youtu.be/mclbVTIYG8E[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wow Bobo. Are your threads saved too? I see your post count is up. How cool bro. Welcome back to being yourself, lol.
> 
> Has anyone seen "Erik the Viking"? I'm watching it for the first time as I trim. Funny fucking movie.


Now I'm back to Bobotrank account instead of Brobotrank, which apparently I can't close down. Either way, I'm glad to be back here again. Fook!

Yeah, everything is here. It was weird... PotRoast had to resend me an activation link to my account, almost like I was starting over again. I dunno, but it worked. Phew!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

This shit's freakin' me out, man!

[video=youtube_share;BZ-HhRGuht8]http://youtu.be/BZ-HhRGuht8[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 29, 2012)

Will outrun most humans...

[video=youtube;d2D71CveQwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2D71CveQwo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wow Bobo. Are your threads saved too? I see your post count is up. How cool bro. Welcome back to being yourself, lol.
> 
> Has anyone seen "Erik the Viking"? I'm watching it for the first time as I trim. Funny fucking movie.


Saw it in the theaters when it came out.
Really good movie, but not many went to watch it.
Too many people don't like to think when they watch a movie, I guess.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, humans are either going to have to become bionic, or we are doomed.

[video=youtube_share;d2D71CveQwo]http://youtu.be/d2D71CveQwo[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

Must spread more Rep before giving it to DoobieBrother--- wtf?!

Thanks Doob.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2012)

welcome back Bobo

and nice frikkin vid Doob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Good to have Original Bobtrank® back!
New Brobotrank® just wasn't quite the same...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> and nice frikkin vid Doob.


Thanks, BC! 

Just taking a quick break before I hit it hard again.

Got to stop & feed the head once in a while.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> welcome back Bobo
> 
> and nice frikkin vid Doob.


Thanks Bill! Good to be back in the sweet spot again


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2012)

right on bobo,glad your back to the norm.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2012)

heyyyyyyyyy 6ers  im just trolling around the 6 if ya dont mind.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> No escape from the Digital Coup coming our way:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;6b4ZZQkcNEo]http://youtu.be/6b4ZZQkcNEo[/video]


holy shit! dont want that thing coming after you! my high ass was pretty amazed by that lol

edit: looks like parkour has met its match lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2012)

[youtube]Cjr5U7g6aiA[/youtube]

[youtube]zpP6Xo0TSNk[/youtube]

[youtube]s8Lr_27MkzA[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Whooooooooooodaaaaaaat!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn!
Wasn't expecting Tibetan throat singing!


**correction: Tuvan throat singing*


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Shnk? Did you lose a little buddy?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

sorry to hear that, Shnk...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean to make a sad. Just paying tribute to a man more people should have heard of. I was thinking of him and he's been gone a few years now.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2012)

That was awesome and I didn't know about him. Screw Steve Miller, this guy deserves the credit. Great story. Thanks for sharing that shnkrmn.


----------



## bud7144 (Mar 29, 2012)

Some pix of the last harvest, not the heaviest but very frosty and good smelling.

Nebula:

Grapefruit Diesel:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to make a sad. Just paying tribute to a man more people should have heard of. I was thinking of him and he's been gone a few years now.


Whew!
I knew he'd died back in '05, so was thinking "Trippy Cat" was a close feline friend who'd went on to that Great Catnip Field In The Sky.

Other than THAT:

I liked his version of the song even better than Steve-o's rendition (though I love that one, too).
I think some of S.M.'s new live versions are much closer to Pena's original version.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice buds bud. They look delish. I really like the looks of that grapefruit diesel.

Shnk. I have too many cats, lol. I thought you had a cat named 'Trippy Cat' and the little one passed on. Had never heard of Paul Pena, or Cape Verde before today. Thanks for the education of sorts.

EDIT: Damn doob. When I started writing this post you hadn't posted. Then I took to long and you stole my thoughts. It's almost like a screen capture, but with my mind.

[youtube]NzlG28B-R8Y[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Some pix of the last harvest, not the heaviest but very frosty and good smelling.
> 
> Nebula:
> View attachment 2097454View attachment 2097452View attachment 2097453
> ...


Nice looking buds!
And great manicure job, too!
Mine are sloppy as.
I just pull the tiny sugar leaves out before smoking and stash them is a mason jar for kief stock or iso.
That G.D. looks almost like a freshly chopped x-mas tree.
"Deck the halls with cann-a-bis buds, fa-la-la-la-la, la-la, la, la!"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice buds bud. They look delish. I really like the looks of that grapefruit diesel.
> 
> Shnk. I have too many cats, lol. I thought you had a cat named 'Trippy Cat' and the little one passed on. Had never heard of Paul Pena, or Cape Verde before today. Thanks for the education of sorts.
> 
> ...




_I release you!

_<em>[video=youtube_share;qAcqFcRcHmM]http://youtu.be/qAcqFcRcHmM[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Weird dots to connect, but when I looked at the location of Cape Verde it reminded me of a book I listened to (audio books rock!!!) about a Blind traveler names James Holman. He was quite a story and basically circled the globe in the early 1800's catching rides all over the place. Quite a story in deed. He traveled to an island off Equatorial Guinea and did some wild stuff there. The islands both being off the west coast of Africa made me think of it. Then I went back to read about Paul Pena and he too lost his eyesight completely at 20. Holman went completely blind by 25.

Huh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;VO1UKbaA5W0]http://youtu.be/VO1UKbaA5W0[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2012)

I meant to mention this before but I thought they should have called that sand flea a springtail. Also, didn't mean disrespect to Steve Miller, just thought the original was better and got over excited. Keep on a rockin me baby!

[video=youtube;OwOL-MHcQ1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwOL-MHcQ1w[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3Dum3cHmLyE]http://youtu.be/3Dum3cHmLyE[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Dude was fucking dedicated. How about this bit from the wiki article on Paul Pena:

Pena also taught himself Tuvan. There were no Tuvan to English translation dictionaries, so Pena used two dictionaries: Tuvan to Russian and Russian to English. He used a device called an Optacon to scan the pages and convert the printed words into tactile sensations he could read with his finger.

Holy Shit!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, I read that too. My daughter was sitting here too and one of the subjects she's considering for university is Russian and Eastern European studies so she found that pretty cool too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I meant to mention this before but I thought they should have called that sand flea a springtail. Also, didn't mean disrespect to Steve Miller, just thought the original was better and got over excited. Keep on a rockin me baby!
> 
> [video=youtube;OwOL-MHcQ1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwOL-MHcQ1w[/video]


Way cool!
Damn!
15cm!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

gotta love macro bugs!! thats insane, little sucking clear tube on it! wow


----------



## bud7144 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Jig and Doobie, I have a bit of OCD when it comes to trimming. If the bud has the shape to be trimmed close I do, but I have left plenty of sugar leaf of some when theyre too frosty to remove. Going to be starting some Sour Cherry seeds soon as I sift through the 5 Qrazytrain I popped and find a keeper.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## omar924 (Mar 29, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


>


coolest thing ive ever fucking seen


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2012)

Some one watches WAY too much Robot Chicken 

Did you do that yourself, or was it an internet find?
Either way that's so funny!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Brobo....I mean Bobo, I was fiddling with your acct again. I think I fixed it this time!! lol

Glad you made it back....


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

No way I have the patience to make that, so ya I found it 
Funny as hell tho


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2012)

How bout some tunes? 

edit: Hello Everyone!! 

[video=youtube;6lFxGBB4UGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lFxGBB4UGU[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 30, 2012)

hello all 6ers quite drunk and i have court in the morning.. well guess what it is morning. iv been to jail for herb and is partially what im going for in tommorow. like is a bitch then you die. on another note i will return fee and i dont give a fuck about the law. soo. on that note. happy growing.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck Droman!!! Keeping thumbs held for ya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hello all 6ers quite drunk and i have court in the morning.. well guess what it is morning. iv been to jail for herb and is partially what im going for in tommorow. like is a bitch then you die. on another note i will return fee and i dont give a fuck about the law. soo. on that note. happy growing.


you'll be aiight. What don't kill you makes you stronger. nless it cripples you of course.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2012)

keep that chin up dro


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 30, 2012)

So... first... the room is made. Took a few days... had a bit of help. It's wrapped in Black and White Panda Plastic... my flower chamber is 3'x6'... I have room now, to REALLY bloom... and then...

My damned 600 is broke. Juat the bulb I believe... but it keeps turning itself on and off... so I am thinkin it needs replaced. So until I get the 600 bulb, I am running a 125w CFL... and possibly will get my 250w switchable back in the meantime.

Yesterday I was also offered a great deal. My old 3x3x7 tent for a 1000w ballast, no reflector. Think he said there were one or two bulbs with it. I don't know, I am happy with my 600... but then again... I DO have a bigger space now. Are the hood / cordsets for 1000w the same for 600? or is it gonna cost me more money anyways? I have put soo much money into this already... and its been over a YEAR since I have gotten a FULL harvest, with no problems. Hopefully now the new place will fix that.

So now... on to my question for the day. I ran my exhaust to my chimney... it's ran just above the exhaust for the heater and water heater... but I have a problem now. I have back pressure that keeps blowing out the pilot light of my water heater... how can i fix this?

pictures later i am pretty sure... gotta get permission from the wifey first tho


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Try a one way shutter on the water heater. That way if the water heater is not running the stopper is clossed so hopefully you would get no backdraft. When the water heater kicks on then the stopper should open with the airflow, but not open th eopposite way with the backflow...if you know what I mean. I have them on all my exhaust ports.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

one way valve maybe? i think you can get them specifically for ducting too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

well i'm redundant here. i'm going somewhere i can be better use. PUB TIME  good weekend 6


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Think I'll be joining ya for a cheeky hair o the dog!

Aye, one way valve is what I was talking about...can't think of the name for anything today. I am sure a joint will not help, but fuk it, it's gone 420 so!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Try a one way shutter on the water heater. That way if the water heater is not running the stopper is clossed so hopefully you would get no backdraft. When the water heater kicks on then the stopper should open with the airflow, but not open th eopposite way with the backflow...if you know what I mean. I have them on all my exhaust ports.



Thanks DST and Don... was just talking to a buddy, and he was saying much the same... think I need it for my heater as well... it is electrical ignition, so not worried about the pilot... but I am getting cold air draft through my vents. Shoulda thought about this a bit more... but I'll get it figured out. Just starting to cost more than I wanted. A few hundo more to fix and finish... need to fix this ventilation thing, and still have to get a veg chamber built if I am going to trade the tent for a 1k, 

Gotta find a hood if I do that... cuz I would still like to use my 600... maybe use both the 1k and 600 in the flower chamber... and veg with the 250 and the 125... hmmm... gonna figure it out soon here. Other than the broken light bulb, and the backdraft... a tiny bit of light leakage on my false door which i will fix here in a minute... today is the wifey's birthday, and she has asked that I get a cut of Great White for her birthday. 

She had some the other day from a local medical grower i know, and loved it... and she really doesn't smoke much. So... I am gonna trade 2 Hollands Hope cuts for 2 Great White cuts. I wasn't too impressed with the Great White. It wasn't as frosty as i expected it to be, and was kinda larfy. There was a LOT of reddish hairs on it... actually... it was mostly hairs. It DID have potential tho... and in the hands of a different grower could probably get different results. 

I have to find my seeds... I have the ones for the front flower bed to sprout and get ready for transplant, a backyard garden to dig and plant... and wanna pop a couple Grand Daddy Purp, The UnderDog, and the two LA Confidential seeds I have too. I am so glad to have the space now.

I gotta find out about that cordset for the 600 and 1k... and see if they are inter-changable, and I guess if they are.... I am gonna need to make that trade... my girls were in a 600 environment before I brought them here... and since my 600 broke, I am only using my 125 CFL... that can't be good for them... hope i don't light stress them... you should see how bushy the four mothers are... and I have a bunch of cuts from them...


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Mr Campunderdog!!!!!

Make sure you get her a decent present on top of the clones

Check this out for all you milti linguists.....(sorry it's in Dutch, but you can probably translate with google to Engrish!)
http://www.mediamatic.net/249251/nl/uien-feest
Basically the Boer (farmers) had a bumper onion harvest this year and due to controls and pricing they have to throw a certain amount away (how stupid our world is...)Anyway, this organisation also thought it was stupid and have rescued the onion pile and are giving it away for free (just up the road from us I believe). And on Sunday they are giving away potatoes on Dam square, lol....just turn up with a bag and take what you can.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

And happy birthday to MrS U.D. too, lol

As far as I know there is no difference in plugsets for different wattages. Just different companies. If the plug fits it's good to go.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Brobo....I mean Bobo, I was fiddling with your acct again. I think I fixed it this time!! lol
> 
> Glad you made it back....


I knew you were in there, bassman! shits working well now, though. you musta watched a youtube video on how to do it, eh?


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Thanks DST and Don... was just talking to a buddy, and he was saying much the same... think I need it for my heater as well... it is electrical ignition, so not worried about the pilot... but I am getting cold air draft through my vents. Shoulda thought about this a bit more... but I'll get it figured out. Just starting to cost more than I wanted. A few hundo more to fix and finish... need to fix this ventilation thing, and still have to get a veg chamber built if I am going to trade the tent for a 1k,
> 
> Gotta find a hood if I do that... cuz I would still like to use my 600... maybe use both the 1k and 600 in the flower chamber... and veg with the 250 and the 125... hmmm... gonna figure it out soon here. Other than the broken light bulb, and the backdraft... a tiny bit of light leakage on my false door which i will fix here in a minute... today is the wifey's birthday, and she has asked that I get a cut of Great White for her birthday.
> 
> ...


There are two widely used plugs. If you don't have the one you need, any hydro shop should have an adapter for $10-$15. I think Sun Light Systems is the loner company that uses their own design.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I knew you were in there, bassman! shits working well now, though. you musta watched a youtube video on how to do it, eh?


good shit bobo, things back to normal


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's some pics from the forced harvest (damn you PM!).

I cut off a branch and noticed some kind of web. Was shitting myself thinking I had spider mites and didn't realize it... then I saw the actual spider, lol. Funny little guy:


Here's the Blackberry Kush plant with it's fan leaves removed:


A pic of a Dog Kush bud all trimmed up and ready to dry:


And the group shot of what I've trimmed so far. The big bud on the left is the Devastator Kush, Dod Kush all through the middle, and the smaller looking buds on the right are the Blackberry Kush:


Enjoy!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

good work jig, u seem to be a busy guy with all this herb!! i myself am not lloking forward to the looooooong night ahead for my harvest!! 

day 42


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 30, 2012)

nice Pron fellas. that devastator cola is a monster Jig


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice looking Nuggets there Mr Jig. 

Hey Flo think you can give us Hourly updates? Twice a day is just not enough.

[video=youtube;31jenMJ0UOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31jenMJ0UOc[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Always good to have pr0n for a Friday evening. The dog looks great even with it being cut early Jig, nice one my man.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Big ups & happy b-day to Mrs. CU!!!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

Well not as flowery and frosty as everyone else' but they're ready for school and will hit puberty before you know it. 

View attachment 2098211


Top: Psycho Killer Surprise, Colombian Gold X 4.
Middle: Psycho Killer Surprise, Heri X Extrema #1 X 4
Bottom: Heri X Extrema #2 X 5

Great stuff everyone. Happy Birthday Mrs CU!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

Duchie veg pr0n in da house! Killer man!!! 

They'll be big kids here before ya know it man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

I got nothin' in the way of bud pR0n, so...

desk pR0n:








sprout pR0n (BMF):























manx pR0n (her name is Bobbie):








bong pR0n:













bowl pRon (loaded with BMF):
























bass pR0n:








_*Phew!*_

Time to smoke a few bowls...


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 30, 2012)

Paak-a-boo

Hollands Hope - Mom #1

The 4 moms

Durban Poison

The Truth

Hollands Hope Mom #2

Clones

Broken 600 / Exhale bag / 125w cfl

Sorry guys, it's all the pron i got atm...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Mighty fine line up!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Mighty fine line up!


Thanks... I am glad that I managed to get back the genetics that I did... those 4 mothers have been kept in fine shape... I remember when they were cloned off their mothers... 3 weeks into flower... yes, the Hollands Hope mothers and Durban Poison are reveg'd clones from 3 weeks into budding. The Truth Mother is reveg'd as well... but it was like... a 6 inch plant with little tiny buds on it... 

The green cup is also The Truth water clones... and all the potted clones were water clones til yesterday. Lots of thinning out of those mothers to do... and still wanna prolly put a screen on each mother... and individually scrog them... so much still to do... and we all know how i change my mind/grow/setup daily... lol. now that i have the girls home... let's see what kinda craziness I can get goin on...


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I got nothin' in the way of bud pR0n, so...


True that lol


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 30, 2012)

This is the pic I could find of The Truth, this was taken the day I pulled it to reveg it @ my buddies house...View attachment 2098372and this is it now...

plus the green cup of clones... (8 of them) and the 6 that have died in the meantime....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Hoping to have some garden store pR0n tomorrow as I gear up for the little ones' inevitable up-canning needs.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Flows, don't you think your cutting a little early?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Doob with the multi pron! Pron tacular! 

Looking dank jig!

Good eavining leader


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

Doob, good shit. What does your bong say? I see "oregon" and I see an evergreen


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, I'd say that constiutes as pron underdog!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

I like your cat doob. I'm a fan of cats (in case you guys didn't know)


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2012)

I know it's not much compared to some of what one see here on the 600. I'm sure if I had a mentor, I'd be growing the best plant ever. Fortunately, I have more than one of these, so I should get a couple joints worth out of it.

If I had to guess (I don't) the strain would be Bubblelicious.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 30, 2012)

shnk there aint nuthin wrong with that... nothin at all. you come a long way


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice prOn guys. 

This seems to be the theme of the day. Took the babies out for a breath of fresh air and free light.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Doob, good shit. What does your bong say? I see "oregon" and I see an evergreen


Thanks 
It's an evergreen with "OREGON 2012" over it, and "DEE LEE" the maker's moniker, all contained in a pair of concentric ovals.
I'd snap a pic but I just put the battery pack for the camera on the charger, but here is the logo on a different piece:









jigfresh said:


> I like your cat doob. I'm a fan of cats (in case you guys didn't know)


We don't have as many as you: 3 indoor cats, and feeding 4 outdoor cats, and an opportunistic & chubby racoon.




shnkrmn said:


> I know it's not much compared to some of what one see here on the 600. I'm sure if I had a mentor, I'd be growing the best plant ever. Fortunately, I have more than one of these, so I should get a couple joints worth out of it.
> 
> If I had to guess (I don't) the strain would be Bubblelicious.



Very nice, indeed!
I'd be happy to pull that out of my grow box!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice plant Shnk. Nice buds of the future duchie, Camp, and worm. Looks like a jungle in there camp.

I got jealous with doob posting his cat up so I snapped a couple of mine. Here's a couple of my kitties... this represents about half the crew:
White Cat

Little Other Brother

Mama Polly & Big Boi

Simba aka Kimbo

Columbus


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;r5r1GNwgyWA]http://youtu.be/r5r1GNwgyWA[/video]

Man, jig, them bears are going to wear your back deck down to nothing in no time! Lots of scratches & divits from claw tips in the surface!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookie pR0n is on it's way...
...oven is about heated up...
...30 minutes or so...


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

ught the 600 was all about DOG, and here the cats are raiding up the place, lol....Evenink you krazi kats!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Everything's grrrrrrrrreat in here, boss!
Going purrrrrrfectly smooth.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you guys dry your trim before making ISO oil? i'm thinking of doing a quick wash over with wet trim as drying takes room that i haven't really got


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2012)

I planted some seeds a few months ago and one didn't get labeled. I believe her to be a BMF....she's been in bloom for 41 days.






She appears to have about a week left....and she's a spider mite survivor


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Do you guys dry your trim before making ISO oil? i'm thinking of doing a quick wash over with wet trim as drying takes room that i haven't really got


Mine is dried and kept in the freezer.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Cof how's those babies doin? 

Looking dank btw


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice & frosty one, COF 
Man, do I hate them mites.
And thrips.
I know they have their place in the universe, I just wish they'd mind their own business.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Cof how's those babies doin?
> 
> Looking dank btw


They are looking great...they are about 5 weeks old and getting big. I'll post some pic later.

some barn kitties about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks old.



the mama cat wants to keep her babies under a walkway that floods and I had to move them into an old dog crate in the barn and keep them locked up or she'll move them back to the flood zone.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm going to get some ear plugs handy for when the wife comes home, because she's going to be squealing & trying to rub their little noggins raw through the computer screen!
Too cute!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate cats  love dogs though!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

munchie pR0n:


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

Everybody love Kittens!!! (except chaka I guess lol) nice buds on the mystery plant cof. I feel like such an idiot because I was looking at my seedlings today. I swear I labeled them all, but forgot one. So the only thing I know is that 3 are ?p x sb... the other 7 could be all cd x nypd, or one could be ?p x sb. But who knows which one, lol. I'm sure I'll be able to spot to different one down the road though. I have 2 of the cd x nypd promised to a friend, so I hope I can pick out 2 of the same and not give him the odd one out.

How bout some trimming pictures. I wanted to show you guys how particular I am with the trimming. I took pictures every 10 minutes of this job. Took me a few second shy of an hour to trim this one branch. No wonder I hate trimming so much. I'm sooooooo slow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Way cool, jig!
I love the progressive buildup of scissor hash on the tips of the scissors.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

Oooh! Munchie Pron. How bout some Pizza Pron, and none of that mass produced pron but real home made. 

Pastry dough for later. 





































Pizza Dough.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about!
Nice job, duchie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

In my my pizza making years I was able to do a two-tray (1 tray of 6 large dough balls, and 1 tray of 8 medium dough balls, slapped, tossed sauced & cheesed) in about 2m45s, which is slow in the world of pizza speed tests.
And that's with making them as perfect as possible.
I think I've made about 30,000 pizzas while on the clock, and hundreds more for myself at home.
One of Nature's perfect foods!
Along with pasta dishes, all praise the Flying Spaghetti Monster (_*please*_ don't strike me down, oh Humongous Aerial Noodle God, I know not what I say!!!)...

Pass The Parmesan...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2012)

whodat

your babies at 5 weeks...100% germination

mountain valley kush


?p/sb1: bns/sb3: bns/bns

these are in the tomato-tone nutes....the kiss plan


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2012)

See what you guys started?

Steak and Carrot prOn


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn!
Nice, WD!

My tummy has been rumbling, and it's getting worse!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2012)

I will have your baby, lol.

Are you using high-gluten flour for that, or just all-purpose?



duchieman said:


> Oooh! Munchie Pron. How bout some Pizza Pron, and none of that mass produced pron but real home made.
> 
> Pastry dough for later.
> View attachment 2098609
> ...


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Flows, don't you think your cutting a little early?


what do you mean? i'm not choppin yet mate, i got about 7-10 days i'd say, she's still gotta fill out on all her tips yet, i always get this weird foxtail growth towards the end, nothing bad, it's actually good, more yield, this strain is always a fast finisher, unless outside, i have gone 11 weeks outside and still could of gone longer, my last outdoors of this strain i chopped early cause they stunk out my yard to much, and i couldn't watch them all day, just free smoke anyways, i dont chop way too early, i'm not impatient  i got plenty of erbs to last me, but i have to chop before the 12th, cause of inspection, and i would like to get me new Jack/Skunk clone in


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Fucking awesome pron everyone! 

Big ups cof! Thank for the pics. Let's just hope you get some females. All should be good smoke for sure.
Ps: fucking love the chips haha! 




I can't figure out why I'm hungry? He he.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good work jig, u seem to be a busy guy with all this herb!! i myself am not lloking forward to the *looooooong night ahead for my harvest!! *


Under the impression your long night ahead was tonIght.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

oooohhh soz man, my bad, future tense.... however, i did remove a sample nug, just to check out inside, i'll let it dry down first before i chop it down to size, it was only a medium nug , next to the fan, getting in the way, had a good maturing rate compared to the rest, wanted to check for seeds and stuff, so by the time this is dry, and it's all a1 ok inside, i should be right to go the rest of my full term 7 weeksish...i wanted to be safe, see what's happening inside.... i may get eager and just chop the fuker open to have a look anyway


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

Smoke a little Sativa and a guy can get a little carried away. Oh well. Coffee's on!






Anyone else got the munchies? hehe


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry shnkrmn, I'm done with kids.  I used 3/4 all purpose and 1/4 semolina but there is a high gluten durum wheat flour I'm going to grab for the next one for sure. I was a little shy with the salt this time and it was a little dull but the texture was pretty good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank Jebus I'm currently eating a bacon & cheese burger right now, otherwise my taste buds might have exploded!
Niiiiice!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Your a cruel cruel man duchie. Haha
looks VERY dankaliciouse!


Iv been at it pretty hard folks! Trying to be that 5-9 guy instead of a 9-5 guy. Exhilarating!


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2012)

i want some of that,dam looking good.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Smoke a little Sativa and a guy can get a little carried away. Oh well. Coffee's on!
> View attachment 2098809
> 
> View attachment 2098807
> ...


*yummmmm!!! you're gettin me in the kitchen to makin some golden syrup dumplings !!!!
*
[video=youtube;msQPHxTUgzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msQPHxTUgzI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2012)

Bakin' with the 600 lol. A new webvideo site coming soon.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

lol. Yeah, I'm sorry. But it's not like you haven't thrown up your share of smokin grub! Some of that stuff you get to eat I'd be pretty hard pressed to find any of that up here. So what's worse? Me teasing you with something you can probably get around your place, or you teasing me with something I will never get unless I get on a plane? Huh? jk. 

You guys crack me up. Love the 5 to 9 idea whodat. I think I'll try it out. 

Workin
5 to 9
What a way to make a living!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> Bakin' with the 600 lol. A new webvideo site coming soon.


One of us with money should build a 600w mH Easybake Oven to make herbal brownies & cupcakes with.


call it a "Waybaked Oven" instead.

or a "Skunkybake Oven".


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2012)

It could be in the sears christmas catalog.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

Way to put it in perspective... I still feel a wee bit envious.

Thats 5am- 9pm incase you thought otherwise  it's easy when your doing what you enjoy, that's the key IMO.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

A 600 taning bed may fly. Lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *yummmmm!!! you're gettin me in the kitchen to makin some golden syrup dumplings !!!!
> *
> [video=youtube;msQPHxTUgzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msQPHxTUgzI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Better put that Samsung to good use so we can add to the drool pool!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh no. Am to pm not good. I've done enough of those and I've developed an allergy. 

A WakeyBakey Oven?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Better put that Samsung to good use so we can add to the drool pool!


http://www.yhchang.com/SAMSUNG_MEANS_TO_COME.html


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> One of us with money...


 Do you hear yourself?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

It ain't me Duchie! lmfao 

I think I'm gonna roll out and have a skate with a mate. Have a good night 6-0-0.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, what am I thinking!?

I'd rather use the extra 600w to bake up some fresh cannabis plants.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

I LIKE that, Doob.

edit: No skate after all-- my mate is too tired. 

Duch, btw, nice fuking baking skills brother. Seriously, you could open a bakery... or _wait_, a GetBaked-ery. That was very DoobieBrother of me.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks
> It's an evergreen with "OREGON 2012" over it, and "DEE LEE" the maker's moniker, all contained in a pair of concentric ovals.
> I'd snap a pic but I just put the battery pack for the camera on the charger, but here is the logo on a different piece:


Hey those are pretty cool! Whats Mio stand for? Made in oregon? Does the guy have a website?

Every time I open this thread I get the mad munchies...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice plant Shnk. Nice buds of the future duchie, Camp, and worm. Looks like a jungle in there camp.
> 
> I got jealous with doob posting his cat up so I snapped a couple of mine. Here's a couple of my kitties... this represents about half the crew:
> White Cat
> ...


Im jealous, wish i could have a house full of pussy like that  lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, what am I thinking!?
> 
> I'd rather use the extra 600w to bake up some fresh cannabis plants.


Well said! Lol!

Have a good skate bobo  Edit: never mind! Might as well toke another one.

Must spread rep blabla
union breaks are what keep me going doob 

What is tonight give whodat rep night? Lol, thanks for the kind words.

This auto correct is killing me. Lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Hey those are pretty cool! Whats Mio stand for? Made in oregon? Does the guy have a website?
> 
> Every time I open this thread I get the mad munchies...


Yeah, MiO stands for Made in Oregon, seems to be lots of retail outlets showing their stuff, but I haven't been able to find a homepage for them or Dee Lee.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> union breaks are what keep me going doob


Haven't you heard?
Some of us have switched to 600wheat bulbs....


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Bobo, very nice of you. Problem is, I only like to cook and bake the things that I like and I don't like doing it for the public. Only family and friends get to eat my food. Some of this is going to my Mexican Mennonite neighbors. They have 8 kids and they're always bringing nice treats over for us. Good old fashion like family.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> http://www.yhchang.com/SAMSUNG_MEANS_TO_COME.html


What on fucking earth was that bro. I can't see shit anymore, lol.

Weird man. Where did you find that?

Went bowling tonight, got a 128 and a 131. Not bad for not drinking while bowling. I swear I got better as the beers went down. In fact the last time I drank I was bowling... was the only time I got over 200. It was the first weekend I hung out with my (now) wife. I snuck in Michelob's and they got pissed cause they didn't sell michelobs so I bought one of their bud lights, and kept refilling the bottle all night, lol. Good times. That was over 6 and a half years ago. Craziest thing was how sick I became from not drinking. I guess my body totally became dependent on it, and most things in my insides stopped working without alcohol.

Sorry about the tangent. Had fun bowlilng. Wife broke 100. Just barely. She had 80 going into the 10th and got a stike and a spare. Nice save!

Hey BC. If you ever want a couple cat's I got a couple for you. And that's no joke.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> 600wheat bulbs....


Made me think of this commercial. I'm not much for family guy, but I love this clip.

[youtube]ZX8-5hU1cr8[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Mar 30, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> http://www.yhchang.com/SAMSUNG_MEANS_TO_COME.html


 By the way shnkrmn. WTF is this?! lol I made it to a minute or so into part 2 but had to take a break. I was kind of at peak buzz and it was bugging me out 

Edit. haha, you too eh jig? Oh and I love that ad too. I play it out when it comes on. Drives the girls crazy. "Daaaaaaad!, Shut up!"... "WHeat thins".


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What on fucking earth was that bro. I can't see shit anymore, lol.
> 
> Weird man. Where did you find that?


lol I also had my wtf face on. I finished the samsung "story" and then it got interesting lol



jigfresh said:


> Went bowling tonight, got a 128 and a 131. Not bad for not drinking while bowling. I swear I got better as the beers went down. In fact the last time I drank I was bowling... was the only time I got over 200. It was the first weekend I hung out with my (now) wife. I snuck in Michelob's and they got pissed cause they didn't sell michelobs so I bought one of their bud lights, and kept refilling the bottle all night, lol. Good times. That was over 6 and a half years ago. Craziest thing was how sick I became from not drinking. I guess my body totally became dependent on it, and most things in my insides stopped working without alcohol.
> 
> Sorry about the tangent. Had fun bowlilng. Wife broke 100. Just barely. She had 80 going into the 10th and got a stike and a spare. Nice save!
> 
> Hey BC. If you ever want a couple cat's I got a couple for you. And that's no joke.


Bowling is sweet. I also do better with a few cold ones in me.




WHeat thins ftwHs'


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2012)

Sup gangster's! Another early rise, or late night im not sure ???? Good to pop into the club at these times to catch some of the old team haha.
How's tricks jig, Dutchie....
Just doing some catching up while ive got the peace and time to do so lol. Not got alot of fancy Pic's atm im afraid, but me tent's packing and going to be a stonker haul when done 

I'll get updates done throughout and try my best to keep them reg.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm with you guys on that link. . . wtf just happened to me? I click on that link and japanese seizure warriors fml.

Did somebody say bowling? . . .


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2012)

Sup gangster's! Another early rise, or late night im not sure ???? Good to pop into the club at these times to catch some of the old team haha.
How's tricks jig, Dutchie....
Just doing some catching up while ive got the peace and time to do so lol. Not got alot of fancy Pic's atm im afraid, but me tent's packing and going to be a stonker haul when done 
http://

http://






I'll get updates done throughout and try my best to keep them reg.

Peace


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2012)

WHHHeat Thins. lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> It ain't me Duchie! lmfao
> 
> I think I'm gonna roll out and have a skate with a mate. Have a good night 6-0-0.


I used to skate before I got all old and fragile. Still have a few of my OG decks.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

hey cinders. tricks is good mate. always good to cya round the 6. have you tried smart pots... amd if so do you like the air pots better at all?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


>


 LMFAO

Looking good, Cinders.  Just chillin on a Friday night. . . 6 0 0


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Cindy, always great to see you pop by. Your ladies are looking good too. Hanging out for a bit?

Whodat. ain't that the truth.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Morning guys gals and others, cereal and meusli time over here. What is this video you talk of, must be on another page.......pics to come in a bit once I have fondled and caressed the ladies sufficiently to excite them enough for a photoshoot....I do a lot of fondling so it could be some time........ho hum,

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2012)

New place doesnt allow cats, we even had to leave Boots with the father in law, which really sucks, cause i had him since he wax a bottle fed baby


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

can anyone tell me if my plant is a male or female?

http://www.dafk.net/what/


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Uncle buck has been going through spamming the shit outta threads with that link. Don't fucking click on it. Something is up.

edit: I'm sleepy. Fuk hackers. Hi DST. Goodnight 600. Oh, and I heard they're working on the like button.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Uncle buck has been going through spamming the shit outta threads with that link. Don't fucking click on it. Something is up.


a simple google search will tell you what the link is, it's not spam.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can anyone tell me RICK ROLL is male or female?
> 
> http://www.dafk.net/what/


oh ok.......really is it 1996 again?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

Then I'm totally lost. And baked. And outtaaaaaa here. Sorry for the suspicion, Buck. G'nite.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

Doh! Your not nice UB. My eyes are burning. My ears are ringing and my mind is scarred.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

i'm on a mission from god tonight.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

ok, the samsung thing was weird.......lol.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

Time for the Rapture is it?


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Cereal pr0n lover....lol.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

That looks Crrrrrreamy!


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Rick is never spam......how cool, chinos and blazers, dems where the days. lol.


UncleBuck said:


> a simple google search will tell you what the link is, it's not spam.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Cereal pr0n lover....lol.


Mmmmm that looks scrumptious.


I have prOn but my stupid batteries died on my stupid camera. Give me a minute.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Rick is never spam......how cool, chinos and blazers, dems where the days. lol.


Many have tried but I refuse to be Rick Rolled. haha

Worm 45
Rick Roll 0


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

Speaking of garb. Saw this article yesterday and it pissed me off and I wondered how DST would feel about this. Sorry D, don't mean to get your blood going this fine morning. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2121424/William-Carruba-Teenager-banned-wearing-kilt-high-school-prom-school-officials-wanted-dress-like-man.html


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

The creepiest part about that article is the fact that those pictures are owned by Facebook. They can post your picture wherever they want.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

Late Night prOn!

Just started week 6. Frosty as a polar bears nuts.

Cindy 99

Gurple

Dream Queen

LA Con

Harlequin

Fairy Auto's


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice Worm, late night pron indeed!

And Duchie, that made me giggle, how silly our world is. At the gates of Stirling castle, when a soldier wanted to go into town to have a few swallies, they always checked that they were wearing the skirt, I mean kilt! like a true man! Fukkin Commando style of course. Now how would Granite City High like that.

I loved the comments, haha
_How ironic this comes from Granite City School, named for Aberdeen, THE GRANITE CITY!! Buffoons!
_
_- Chainsaw, Forfar, Nuclear free Scotland, 30/3/2012 07:20_

Buffoons is a great word. I will try and use that more often! lol.

Loading pr0n up the noo!

​


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Second course for breakfast.......
Casey Jones, get that train chuffing





















Few tokes on that and then onto this morings chores. I had a bit of a mud slide this morning, lmao...got a bit sloppy with pouring into one of the top shelf pots, hehe. Bit of bloody coco and crap in the plants buds below ffs. They all got a good soaking down and a shake....what a fukkin prawn I am.
This is what greeted me this morning.





I then move the front two plants. DOGs of course. here they are.










Then I can get access to the rest and water away. Hitting 3 weeks next Wed so mixing in some of my bloom nutes into the supersoil mix. Both organic and cheap, alfalfa, molasses, micro elements, and all the goodies our plants love, but delivered at organic npk levels. These two will last me some time.





First to get watered is one of the regular DOG's that I have in flower. I have four new ones just popped up at seedling stage as well. The two in flower have had no issues and both seem like true females so far. Coming into week 3-4 which has always been tricky for the s1 dogs.
















Inside the cab. 
Lower





Rightside





Top left





Back right






Veg tent





Dog mom and pups....how cute.






OG Kush reveg from clone taken in flowering period.











My greenhouse
violas





lollo rosso





Back from a frosty death, the Blueberry





Oops, naughty pup, how did you get in there....hehe





more lettuce





These are two clones I took from last years tomatoe plants.





Strawberries






And that's it from me today. Hope you have a good weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Mar 31, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Late Night prOn!
> 
> View attachment 2099064


thats a nice spread you got there.


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2012)

Good morning six hundred. Slurping on my colombian/hawaiian coffee this morning before my wake and bake of colombian gold. I have a buddy who lives in Hawaii. I keep checking the coffee beans to see if any other beans slipped into the mix but nothing so far. So me and my buddy jethro went to the hydro store the other day for some supplies. I only needed some cal-mag but ended up leaving with two new hoods. I've been wanting to upgrade my reflectors to bigger ones and got a great deal. Two, twenty by twenty four heavy duty hoods like I have not seen before for a hundred fifty bucks brand new. They must weigh thirty pounds a piece. These things are built great and all the box says on it is made in china. I'll see if I can't get some pics up through my girls computer. They've cut the heat down by about fifty percent from my old hoods and now I have ten plants under them comfortably where before they were crowded under the old hoods.

Nice food selection there six hundred...does anyone need my address?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 31, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> How bout some tunes?
> 
> edit: Hello Everyone!!
> 
> [video=youtube;6lFxGBB4UGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lFxGBB4UGU[/video]


Roachclip, fantastic video of super stoner thor, thanks for sharing.

Worm, saw van morrison back in 70'? at some college in west chester pennsylvania? if I remember correctly??? Had the whole crew with him, horns, back-up singers, percussion players, there must have been a dozen or so people on stage. I had no idea of who he was until he played brown eyed girl. One of the best live performers I've seen out of the hundreds of shows I've attended. My opinion of the best bands I've seen live and I've seen each several times. Traffic, Loggins and Messina, Yes, The Eagles, Bonnie Raitt and The Little River Band. The single best performance I had the pleasure to attend, Bruce Sprinsteen at Wagner College in philly. The guy can't sing worth a lick but puts on one helluva' five hour show.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 31, 2012)

Everythings lookin good and green DST, enjoy your saturday!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2012)

I post my pics in 3 threads, is that ok?! My thread, the 12/12 and now the 600.

Dog 46 days from seed, 27 in flower.
View attachment 2099454View attachment 2099455View attachment 2099456
Another month or so for these 2
View attachment 2099458View attachment 2099459
This chunk of seeds will be done in about a week. 
View attachment 2099460
Some newer girls, trying CNS17 nutes on these. 
View attachment 2099457


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Post away, I certainly don't mind.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Made me think of this commercial. I'm not much for family guy, but I love this clip.
> 
> [youtube]ZX8-5hU1cr8[/youtube]



One of my favorite FG clips. Another is the Cool Whip one.

[video=youtube;GFkKPfw6DJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFkKPfw6DJo[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 31, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I post my pics in 3 threads, is that ok?! My thread, the 12/12 and now the 600.
> 
> Dog 46 days from seed, 27 in flower.
> View attachment 2099454View attachment 2099455View attachment 2099456
> ...


good job!

i've been topping or tying them down for so long, the natural xmas tree shape looks odd to me.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2012)

Garden looks great D!!

I just realized how long that video is I posted, LOL. I only watched the first 20 seconds or so


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you see the last second or so?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2012)

Brian's nose is longer and he's got a pot belly in the newer clip.

Oh, and it took me until 51 seconds into it to figure out it was a 10minute loop.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.
Cool Whip.
CooWHip.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Did you see the last second or so?


And after 10 minutes, it was still worth the wait and made me laugh!
'Course, I'm doing my wake 'n' bake right now, so that might be a factor...


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> good job!
> 
> i've been topping or tying them down for so long, the natural xmas tree shape looks odd to me.


After I finish out what's going I plan to do a normal grow with topping and a veg cycle even! Maybe...


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm guilty too. I had to ask myself when it was going to end before I looked at the video clock...and then the title.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I went back and watched the last 40 seconds and I can't say I remember that from the show. Very funny...


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey supchaka, sorry but I missed your post, but I went back and those are some nice girls there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, supchaka, I missed it too!
Nice job!
Always amazing to see what they look like when done 12/12 from seed.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bump! tried to blow em up but i failed.

Nice plants chaka.




supchaka said:


> I post my pics in 3 threads, is that ok?! My thread, the 12/12 and now the 600.
> 
> Dog 46 days from seed, 27 in flower.
> View attachment 2099454View attachment 2099455View attachment 2099456
> ...


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

Just updated the journal. Babies are growing fast.

View attachment 2099659View attachment 2099660


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2012)

Aggravated!!

I gave "friend" multiple clones, seeds, and growing advice... with promise of being hooked up in return

I hate people that say they are gonna do something only to blow you off like they dont remember what they told you.

Then, in order to bring the subject back up, I get made out to be the bad guy.

Times like these I wish i was a hermit.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Aggravated!!
> 
> I gave "friend" multiple clones, seeds, and growing advice... with promise of being hooked up in return
> 
> ...


&#8220;What treaty that the white man ever made with us have they kept? Not One.&#8221; - Sitting Bull (Tatanka Lyotanka)


----------



## duchieman (Mar 31, 2012)

Is this the same friend you weren't having luck with before? Sorry bout that man. Can I throw you a laugh?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Aggravated!!
> 
> I gave "friend" multiple clones, seeds, and growing advice... with promise of being hooked up in return
> 
> ...


Damn I know that one well. Been waiting 4+ months for a "friend" to kick me back on 40 babies. He was blowing my phone up for advice until the day he harvested, now I get voice mail and ignored emails. Asshat!!

Hermit sounds like a safe bet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2012)

*Connections[SUP]420[/SUP]*

"_Hermit_" got me to thinking of "_Herman and the Hermits_" and the fun I had as a child in the sixties, which led me to a youtube search for them. 
Youtube provided many splendid examples of various oldies but goodies from said Herman and his cloistered friends.
Then "_Hermit Crab_" popped into my head which brought me to THIS little gem:

_**this guy should see if he can get Roors or someone to blow him up some illin' digs for his crusty decapodian bru...*_

[video=youtube_share;DaU5etPejZA]http://youtu.be/DaU5etPejZA[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, nice crab! Sorry about the Samsung seizure clip. The music was nice anyway.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

Lovin' the video. Kinda like the see through engine kits we built as kids...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ahh yes the Visible V8, I remember it well.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Aggravated!!
> 
> I gave "friend" multiple clones, seeds, and growing advice... with promise of being hooked up in return
> 
> ...





wormdrive66 said:


> Damn I know that one well. Been waiting 4+ months for a "friend" to kick me back on 40 babies. He was blowing my phone up for advice until the day he harvested, now I get voice mail and ignored emails. Asshat!!
> 
> Hermit sounds like a safe bet.


What is wrong with the world today? Are there that many lazy fuks out there? I think there might be, actually, so don't answer that one. It's okay, tho. That's what makes the people who actually do shit stand out-- typically.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2012)

Not lazy, greedy


----------



## Penyajo (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys just figured I would share. Just switched to flower yesterday. Qrazy train from subcool.STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not lazy, greedy


My mistake.... A character flaw in my book nonetheless. I try and do the right thing no matter what the situation, but _anything_ MJ related I try and be above pious, if that even makes sense. I feel like there is such a bad stigma against stoners as it is, I like to try and break that. They call us lazy and unproductive. If they only knew. Seems some are, tho. 

You hung that painting yet, Bill?

edit: Looks like you're going to have a couple monsters on your hands, Penyajo.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> *Connections[SUP]420[/SUP]*
> 
> "_Hermit_" got me to thinking of "_Herman and the Hermits_" and the fun I had as a child in the sixties, which led me to a youtube search for them.
> Youtube provided many splendid examples of various oldies but goodies from said Herman and his cloistered friends.
> ...


Too cool. I use to have a hermit crab that would somehow scale 12" glass aquarium walls in order to wander around my apartment. Endearing but boring pet. But in a glass shell... well that's just bad ass. I want one with a small oil dish on top.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 31, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> http://www.yhchang.com/SAMSUNG_MEANS_TO_COME.html


WTH? lol

Sup 600, haven't had much time to frequent RIU, glad to see the good peeps still here doing what they do.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> &#8220;What treaty that the white man ever made with us have they kept? Not One.&#8221; - Sitting Bull (Tatanka Lyotanka)



This is one of my favorites:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2012)

On a happier note!

In my running around today, I picked up a dual TRS-to-RCA patch cable to go from my mixer into the soundcard separately from the music being played from the computer and a decent instrument cable, and it sounds ultra sweet!
And I got two 4-lb bags of something very similar to Tomato-tone.
It's (Tomato-tone) harder to find over here on the west coast, unless using on an agricultural scale or willing to wait on a special order, but I found an equivalent:

Jobe's Organics Granular Fertilizer & Soil Amendment Vegetable & Tomato (2-7-4).

*http://www.easygardener.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=223*







Has some exclusive "Biozome": microbes, fungi, and archae.
About the same application methods & amounts as Tomato-tone, too.
Will be nice to just water during flowering with maybe one or so booster feeding with this stuff every 6-weeks, or as needed, for container plants.
Will it be sufficient by itself for vegging, too? 
Or should I be ready to add some N during veg?

*from their website:

"*Jobe&#8217;s Organics Granular Fertilizer for Vegetables & Tomatoes (2-7-4) gives gardeners a fuss-free environmentally friendly option for healthy and beautiful plants. The first fast-acting organic fertilizer for results you can really see. Jobe&#8217;s Organics Granular Fertilizers with Jobe's Biozome® is a new and unique family of 100% organic fertilizer formulas. The secret is in Jobe's Biozome®, a consortium of three microorganisms - bacteria, mycorrhizal fungi plus a unique species of Archaea *- a*n **extremely aggressive microorganism that quickly breaks down even complex materials and minerals into basic nutrients and trace elements that plants can readily absorb. With Jobe&#8217;s Organics you will see results faster. For best results, use Jobe&#8217;s Organics Granular Fertilizer at time of planting and every eight weeks throughout growing season.*"


----------



## geekmike (Mar 31, 2012)

Exodus Cheese, 45 days ish 12/12


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2012)

Wish I could see it, GM, but the image didn't come through.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning all, quick check in before I check my girls. Hope you are all fine and dandy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning to you, D 
Been a quiet Saturday night in the 600 on this side of the world.
About to cook up something to eat for dinner.
Smoke some BMF, and watch a movie, and then work on my song.
Will be popping back in a few times before racking the sack.
Hope you have a great Sunday morning!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2012)

Just trimming more herb over here. Spent the day at a fellow sixers kids birthday party. Wife and I hung out with still another sixer and his wife at the party. Was a good day indeed. Met both of them through our lovely thread D was so kind to create. And now we are all homies. Long live this thread my brus.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

Likes^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Way cool, jig


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just trimming more herb over here. Spent the day at a fellow sixers kids birthday party. Wife and I hung out with still another sixer and his wife at the party. Was a good day indeed. Met both of them through our lovely thread D was so kind to create. And now we are all homies. Long live this thread my brus.


How cool is that. 

How are you all doing tonight or morning? I didn't win the Mega Millions so I can't buy the Club 600 Beach Mansion and fleet of Ferrari's. This will have to do for now.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone needs a bit more sunshine in their life.....it must be hard being a ganstA.






Little reg DOG's.






17day 12/12. DOG.











Peace,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking good D.

[youtube]o1lZQEeLjrM[/youtube]


----------



## curly604 (Apr 1, 2012)

<<<<like<<<<like <<<like


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Doobie!!! I found you a drummer. 

[video=youtube;BiGHKRwOMB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiGHKRwOMB8[/video]

donut shop opens up in 5 minutes. damn i want a apple fritter bad.


----------



## StonedSean (Apr 1, 2012)

Sour Candy = G13 Labs, 43 days flowering.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your grow Sean. Please keep us updated as they finish. Looking fat and they still got a way to go by the looks of it.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> On a happier note!
> 
> In my running around today, I picked up a dual TRS-to-RCA patch cable to go from my mixer into the soundcard separately from the music being played from the computer and a decent instrument cable, and it sounds ultra sweet!
> And I got two 4-lb bags of something very similar to Tomato-tone.
> ...


That looks like a winner to me. 
Like Uncle Ben stated, a good organic tomato nute will work. Because of freight cost, pick up what's available locally.
I use mine from start to finish without any other additivies. I re-potted some yesterday and the root growth was the best I have ever had indoors and the plants hold their good rich green color until finish with good bud development....and they look better and healthier than the ones I was feeding regularly. The only yellow in the bloom room is from the plants that don't have the tomato nutes.
I'm noticing more water usage and better growth...the bloom room now uses three times as much water as before.
Another caveat is that you don't have to adjust your nute use for picky eaters-they do not exist.

Worm

I was thinking about a breeder's boutique farm, coffee shop and bar/resturant in the Barcelona area with a 20+ passenger jet for the 600 members...but it wasn't my numbers either.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Worm
> 
> I was thinking about a breeder's boutique farm, coffee shop and bar/resturant in the Barcelona area with a 20+ passenger jet for the 600 members...but it wasn't my numbers either.
> 
> ...


I had the Beach in Porto de Galinhas, Brazil all picked out and everything. I like your plan also. Oh well maybe next time


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

nice lookin buds there stonedsean! wow weed really isnt rare at all is it!!

here's my girl, gettin closer, at day 44


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe this kind of sunshine?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Or this?

[video=youtube_share;2AbxQ2Q4HeU]http://youtu.be/2AbxQ2Q4HeU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe his lady left him (go figure  )?

[video=youtube_share;tIdIqbv7SPo]http://youtu.be/tIdIqbv7SPo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Or maybe he just needs to toke some more herb so he can feel like a spritely white chick?

[video=youtube_share;iPUmE-tne5U]http://youtu.be/iPUmE-tne5U[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe his sista, Marsha, was just being a little bitch?

[video=youtube_share;NaCCG7QkM_c]http://youtu.be/NaCCG7QkM_c[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe he got a bad "Hair" cut?

[video=youtube_share;b3V8EznD4Jo]http://youtu.be/b3V8EznD4Jo[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 1, 2012)

Omfg roflmao! :ddd


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe he's just not feeling so groovy?

[video=youtube_share;hTuPbJLqFKI]http://youtu.be/hTuPbJLqFKI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Perhaps he's upset because his keyboard is a little grungy?

[video=youtube_share;SqlmggEs3S0]http://youtu.be/SqlmggEs3S0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe his De La Soul is aching from lack of sunshine?

[video=youtube_share;KTq0BMC_GZI]http://youtu.be/KTq0BMC_GZI[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Perhaps he's upset because his keyboard is a little grungy?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;SqlmggEs3S0]http://youtu.be/SqlmggEs3S0[/video]


lol.........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

I could go on and on....
It's amazing how many songs have sunshine in their title


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Looking good D.
> 
> [youtube]o1lZQEeLjrM[/youtube]


heh, heh:

[video=youtube_share;GGfo_fFi2V0]http://youtu.be/GGfo_fFi2V0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning 6ers! We have a good life here in the 6 don't we


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

"...just livin' The Dream..."


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 1, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Exodus Cheese, 45 days ish 12/12


Ghost cheese!



DST said:


> Someone needs a bit more sunshine in their life.....it must be hard being a ganstA.
> 
> 
> Little reg DOG's.
> ...


Puppies!



StonedSean said:


> Sour Candy = G13 Labs, 43 days flowering.View attachment 2100731


Nice looking plants!



DoobieBrother said:


> I could go on and on....
> It's amazing how many songs have sunshine in their title


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.*



whodatnation said:


> Morning 6ers! We have a good life here in the 6 don't we


Yes, we do. It beats washing 30 gallons (at least) of rock. Which I will be doing later today. Ugh.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 1, 2012)

hahah funny shit Doob. mornin everyone, have a stoney sunday


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2012)

Hilarious Doob.

I'm sure the pupies will grow up to become fine specimens of their particular breeds D 

I also had a great day yesterday with my family and other's families. Took the new ride on a little road trip and was pleasantly surprised at how comfortable the little car is while still having a sporty feel to it. The Ortega was fun until we caught up to a group of bikes that were following a truck that had people hanging out the back filming them. There was a truck in front with camera crew, a truck behind that was towing the trailer that brought the bikes to the bottom of the hill and an SUV following the trailer which I assume brought some of the riders there. Kick ass looking bikes but I thought it was kind of silly that they trailered the bikes to the Ortega so they could film the guys going over the mountain. They were going kind of slow too but I think that was to help the camera man.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

Bloody hell, Liverpool are crud. Just thought I'd let you ganstA mofo's know that I am going to the pub, if I can convince the Mrs. lol.....

doob first of course!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just trimming more herb over here. Spent the day at a fellow sixers kids birthday party. Wife and I hung out with still another sixer and his wife at the party. Was a good day indeed. Met both of them through our lovely thread D was so kind to create. And now we are all homies. Long live this thread my brus.


This is way cool! I want to go on a road trip now. Someday. 

Doob, you nut. Always a good laugh. I love that bass player kickin back in that Bill Withers tune, and I love live versions like that so much more over the studio cuts. Anybody can be a recording artist but not just anyone can be a performing artist. 

I think I might keep an eye out for some of the tomato nutes and give them a try. I've got some tomatoes I want to do this year as well so I'll be looking anyway. I've been thinking of a more general feed to go with my Bio Fish so I think this might work. Thanks for testing it for us cof. 

I did some transplanting last night and I was happy with the roots I saw. They were nice and white and thick and pretty abundant. Gonna let them settle in a few days and hit them with a nice tea. I'm really hoping for that bumper crop this round. 

Anyway, good day all. I'm going back to watch a couple of vids. Lot's of good stuff to see and hear.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Right guys i fancy a good movie to watch...any suggestions


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Right guys i fancy a good movie to watch...any suggestions


For a comedy try Idiotcracy-I hope I spelled that right.


cof


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheers cof.....I was thinking about watchin act of valor(american spellin. Lol)


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2012)

Now this is how federal politics should be settled. This is two of our federal guys duking it out for charity raising a quarter mil. The winner was the Liberal in red who is Justin Trudeau, son of past Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau. You know? The guy whose wife slept with Mick Jagger? lol


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2012)

Worm, that drummer nailed Spirit of Radio pretty good. Going through my morning links and updates I ran across this. 

























http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/rush/tourdates.php At this site, In the beginning, there's a place called Larry's Hideaway. I played this place a few times when I was 17, 18, doing old metal like Judas Priest, Scorpions and Iron Maiden, etc. Quite a dive of a place I tell ya. Cheap jugs and loud music.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> View attachment 2100989
> Now this is how federal politics should be settled. This is two of our federal guys duking it out for charity raising a quarter mil. The winner was the Liberal in red who is Justin Trudeau, son of past Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau. You know? The guy whose wife slept with Mick Jagger? lol






I just got a mental image of our soft, pink, squishy senate and congress trying to box. + Rep for that alone. TOASTED ROFLS!!! Our Governors and senators can't even handle a weekend affair with an over paid whore. In other words, they wouldn't even cut it as Ancient Greek Politicians! But the idea rocks!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;j5CGFVTIZwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5CGFVTIZwI[/video]

Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

a little music that expresses my opinion of the ladies we so dearly love....
[video=youtube_share;mpwXasI2IL4]http://youtu.be/mpwXasI2IL4[/video]

some late term european ladies

chronic at day 44




engineers dream / jake blues day 40




livers / jake blues day 40




engineers dream / jake blues day 36




cheese / jake blues day 36 




bleeseberry kush day 40




casey jones day 40




DST
do I have the labels switched on the bleeseberry kush and the casey?



cof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh believe me, they're not all that young and healthy. We have our share of fat cats too. Actually, the losing conservative senator is a pretty cool guy. He's got hair to mid back but now he's cutting it all off, for charity (cancer) as well. 



Whodat, I thought of those videos too but I didn't want to be the one getting that all going again, but hey, since we're already there.

[video=youtube;Beedokrn5zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Beedokrn5zw[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> This is way cool! I want to go on a road trip now. Someday.
> 
> Doob, you nut. Always a good laugh. I love that bass player kickin back in that Bill Withers tune, and I love live versions like that so much more over the studio cuts. Anybody can be a recording artist but not just anyone can be a performing artist.


The guy was definitely chillaxin'.
A good live performance is what it's all about, too many studio albums end up sounding like dukey because the band isn't up to the editing standards of their producer when it comes time to play live.

Speaking of which, I'm keeping my eyes glued to rush.com for news of any 2012 tour dates.
I wonder if they'll feature "2112" as the center piece of the tour as a 100-year pre-anniversary...


*edit:
HFS! (Holy Effin' Shit) that old man light saber fight is awesome!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 1, 2012)

well got my scrog back under a light 3 them look shit compared to 1 of them am sick man il hoy few pics up tomorow av just started flushing my autos at 9 weeks from seed il hoy few pics of the ones i plan to harvest on wednesday


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning Fellers! Who is up for some "Name That prOn"

This was one of the seeds from my old collection. It was labeled Super Silver Haze but as you can see it looks like an Indica. Anyone recognize the leaf structure?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been absent a lot lately....I am under stress losing my house. I am ready for outdoor season with 7 ft moms to go out, but will have to kill em as I have to move, prolly to an apt in less than a month.

I started trimming today. grape Krush 1st. picxs to come later.......great stuff guys!! I esp like all the chef magic in here!!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

That suck's. You know we'll help if we can.

as for old men fighting...i rememble that remark.

Worm
is that a hellifikno?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn, bassman, sorry to hear about the big change coming.
Sucks to have to give up a home, but I hope you're able to find a place with cool neighbors, or at least ones that mind their own business at the very least.

Speaking of other talented old farts, Lee Sklar is one of my favorite bassists ever, and he's such a cool guy:

[video=youtube_share;wflnpqEo4cQ]http://youtu.be/wflnpqEo4cQ[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Worm
> is that a hellifikno?
> 
> 
> cof


I was thinking it was hellifikno x somerandomshit. lol



Bassman that sucks, hope it all works out brother. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Worth watching, if just for the opening music 

[video=youtube_share;dsJVB2332i8]http://youtu.be/dsJVB2332i8[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a livers / jake blues at day 36 with a lovely, sweet, lavender smell


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your stress bassman. My wife and I have been there too. We couldn't take a dime less than asking and didn't get a buyer until the very last minute and when we did we walked away even. It was bad times in oil country (because they control the flow), mad cow affected the ranchers and a drought wiped out the farmers. This was 2003, way before the meltdown. Anyway, hang tight man, and like Doobie says, here's hoping you end up in a better place, renting or owning. 

That guy was pretty cool Doob. I don't think I'll be taking him up on his offer though.

cof, I was wondering in the back of my mind what you might be thinking of all this old guy bashing going on. Who cares if you can fight if you can grow chronic dank like that. We should all smoke big fatties before any fighting takes place. Today's bout cancelled due to an extreme case of Mellow.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm through fighting physically.....I save it all for verbal....it's easier on the body.
You're right, it's time for another bowl.

Have ya'll realized that all of this dank will be ready for 4-20? I need the room.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;H0RT66a8J1w]http://youtu.be/H0RT66a8J1w[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> do I have the labels switched on the bleeseberry kush and the casey?
> 
> 
> ...


I would say no at first sight cof. The Bleeseberry, (if it's the same pheno) has rhe strangest smell to anything I have had before. Kind of reminded me of spring onions in a way...anyway, casey has some sour and sweet smells, the thai/tranwreck for sweet I think, and the diesel for the sour.



bassman999 said:


> I have been absent a lot lately....I am under stress losing my house. I am ready for outdoor season with 7 ft moms to go out, but will have to kill em as I have to move, prolly to an apt in less than a month.
> 
> I started trimming today. grape Krush 1st. picxs to come later.......great stuff guys!! I esp like all the chef magic in here!!


Whats happeing Bass, sorry to hear about this head fuk you got. Sending good vibes your way, let us know if we can help.



curious old fart said:


> I'm through fighting physically.....I save it all for verbal....it's easier on the body.
> You're right, it's time for another bowl.
> 
> Have ya'll realized that all of this dank will be ready for 4-20? I need the room.
> ...


Nice time for it to be ready cof, I got a little while longer than that to wait......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone else remember this one?

[video=youtube_share;4gWCiLexilY]http://youtu.be/4gWCiLexilY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

And 34 years later, playing music with his daughter:

[video=youtube_share;-KXk_8_8oLY]http://youtu.be/-KXk_8_8oLY[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

you guys were talking about tomatoe nute, here's the dried nute/mycorrhizae mix I use for my compost. 9-3-5 npk ratio, including micros and the hizae, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Mycorr in the hizae!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Conan!
What is best in life?

[video=youtube_share;2U2cOVgaKBM]http://youtu.be/2U2cOVgaKBM[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2012)

Canada Rocks! Yeah... he sings the whole damn thing.

[youtube]fqymcJRSbxI[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Too funny.
Booze: it does a body good!


----------



## nameno (Apr 1, 2012)

What happened to the coffee can grow?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

So what do Enzyme based formulas actually do. and should think about getting Myco to add withj my enzymatic formula(hygrozyme)?

will chlorine kill myco? im sure ii used to see myco when i used to do landscaping, and we water that with chlorine. but i have read different over and over.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

Mycorrhizae is basically fungus, spores, so I would have thought excessive chlorine would do it harm. But then I am no scientist.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Canada Rocks! Yeah... he sings the whole damn thing.
> 
> [youtube]fqymcJRSbxI[/youtube]


 Hey, I know that guy! haha, Just kidding. But I do know where that was taken. Edson, Alberta. Where there's nothing but logging, oil, natural gas and nature. 

"Physical violence is the least of my priorities." Haha. 

Here's the other Canuck that sang that. 

[video=youtube;VzUU7SRRsGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzUU7SRRsGo[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So what do Enzyme based formulas actually do. and should think about getting Myco to add withj my enzymatic formula(hygrozyme)?
> 
> will chlorine kill myco? im sure ii used to see myco when i used to do landscaping, and we water that with chlorine. but i have read different over and over.


Chlorine from city water won't hurt the mycorrhizae, the concentration is too minute to effect its colonization, so I've read. If you're adding chlorine for some crazy reason then that's a different story.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Just now inoculated & fed my party cup seedings with a teaspoon of this (micro-tilled an inch down, mixed into the loose soil well, then doused with water):


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

your babies will love you for that....just add water.....what could be easier?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Will be nice...
Boy that stuff has a good & strong odor to it!
Was like opening an outhouse door in the middle of august after a huge Labor Day cookout.
Phew!!!
_*"The smell tells you it's working!"*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

And it's getting stronger!!!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeez cof, I was just thinking how many dank scissor porn shots I've seen lately on the 600. It's like girls who work together. . . . 



curious old fart said:


> I'm through fighting physically.....I save it all for verbal....it's easier on the body.
> You're right, it's time for another bowl.
> 
> Have ya'll realized that all of this dank will be ready for 4-20? I need the room.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Only about 1600 posts until Page 1,000!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

gettin super close people!! had to snip a sample to check for budrot and that!! all good to go, space shuttle launch is a go ahead, 7 more days maybe 8.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

Man that is a super vigorous strain!
Would have been nice to know which strains it is, but has been fun to watch mature.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

7 more days?
iimo,4 more weeks,is more like it,just going off of looks,even the trich look clear.
is it sativa? or indica?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> Jeez cof, I was just thinking how many dank scissor porn shots I've seen lately on the 600. It's like girls who work together. . . .


Should name a Norwegian deathmetal band "Dank Scissors"


Or "Scissor Porn"

or "Jeez Cof"
yeah... I like that


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> 7 more days?
> iimo,4 more weeks,is more like it,just going off of looks,even the trich look clear.
> is it sativa? or indica?


i really don't know what strain it is, but this is in week 6 at the moment, and i never go over 55 days(with this strain), and there is plenty of cloudy trichs, probably 80% cloudy 20% clear

and this is for personal, so i dont need it over ripe, as soon as i see amber, i pull








[/IMG]


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

55 days!!dam son,thats quick,even for head stash,what dose that have to do with the price of rice in china?lol...jk

choping this bute tonite.....73 days strong,Crystal Elegance


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> 55 days!!dam son,thats quick,even for head stash,what dose that have to do with the price of rice in china?lol...jk
> 
> choping this bute tonite.....73 days strong,Crystal Elegance
> View attachment 2101800View attachment 2101801


These plps that have been ran down this way are finishing in 45-50


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

45-50 days from what?
from 12/12? or from two weeks after 12/12?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i really don't know what strain it is, but this is in week 6 at the moment, and i never go over 55 days(with this strain), and there is plenty of cloudy trichs, probably 80% cloudy 20% clear
> 
> and this is for personal, so i dont need it over ripe, as soon as i see amber, i pull


So you like to smoke Immature weed? The Weed Gods are Not Amused


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> So you like to smoke Immature weed? The Weed Gods are Not Amused


so another misinformed!!??

it is not imature. if you have read and researched thoroughly, when the trichs start to turn amber they are degrading, far out i honestly didnt think i had to explain that on a weed site!! i want fully realized THC in about 1 weeks time they will be all cloudy for sure. I'm not going for yield, but yeah over 1 lb will be great!! but i want quality. something that going to get me high for a long time. by he time that most trichs are cloudy there will be some amber here and there, i'm not retarded


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> so another misinformed!!??
> 
> it is not imature. if you have read and researched thoroughly, when the trichs start to turn amber they are degrading, far out i honestly didnt think i had to explain that on a weed site!! i want fully realized THC in about 1 weeks time they will be all cloudy for sure. I'm not going for yield, but yeah over 1 lb will be great!! but i want quality. something that going to get me high for a long time. by he time that most trichs are cloudy there will be some amber here and there, i'm not retarded


Well from the looks of your stash pictures I would say You are the one who is Misinformed. We all learn Differently isn't that your line.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> 45-50 days from what?
> from 12/12? or from two weeks after 12/12?


Roughly 6-7 weeks from flipping the switch if you get the right pheno. No slouch in the yield department either  Rock Solid nugs that weigh alot!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

oh and my mentor of 25 years growing is misinformed also i suppose. he thinks this is my best yet, and he also says 1 week would be perfect. Im am not misinformed. and my stash pics!!?? those pics i just posted were of a sample to make sure i didnt have budrot. i'm not chopping now. my plant grows extremely quickly, i dont know if you noticed, therfore it may mature more quickly, it seems as though most people are agreeing with me. umm i'm the one growing this, so i can see up close and personal. i see cloudy trichs barely any clear, and that is imature!!!?? oookkkkaaayyyy


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Just bought a brand new Digilux 600 HPS bulb for $60. WooHoo!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> So you like to smoke Immature weed? The Weed Gods are Not Amused


Cloudy with a slight touch of amber is how I like mine done to Worm... everyone harvests at different times according to their tastes. Too much amber just means you are letting more and more THC degrade.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

read cloudy trichs appear milky in colour. clear trichs appear shiny and transparent. u point out my clear trichs and i'll shut it.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cloudy with a slight touch of amber is how I like mine done to Worm... everyone harvests at different times according to their tastes. Too much amber just means you are letting more and more THC degrade.


eeeeexactly.....just because the buds are getting fatter doesnt mean its getting more potent. some strains maybe, but i have been watching this plant very carefully. everyone was shocked at how quickly my plant started to bud, this is the reason as to why it has matured soo fast.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks immature to me, but what do I know, I don't have a mentor.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 1, 2012)

Peace and love, everybody. Some people like green bananas.

[youtube]jhUkGIsKvn0[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

Honestly I don't even look at the trics. I go by the overall look of the plant at around 8 weeks. 8 to 9 is my minimum. The overall look of that plant says to me 9 weeks at least. I do understand a picture is no substitute for the real thing, so i may be wrong. Rock on Flo it's your Party!!!

[video=youtube;SCtC-LoOvqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCtC-LoOvqs[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Honestly I don't even look at the trics. I go by the overall look of the plant at around 8 weeks. 8 to 9 is my minimum. The overall look of that plant says to me 9 weeks at least. I do understand a picture is no substitute for the real thing, so i may be wrong. Rock on Flo it's your Party!!!


thanx man, u took that like a grain of salt, good man. we'll all see shortly, u may all be surprised, i did go 35 days veg, so my flower time is limited aswell, so x fingers please that it will complete maturing in that time, it will be over 7 weeks, here is a pick of my first grow at 7 weeks

 just on 7 weeks, exact same strain, same veg time, same nutes soory its a thumbnail, couldnt be bothered photobucketing it


----------



## duchieman (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;qGvMjgLXBi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGvMjgLXBi0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;JZpxaiNV_sM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZpxaiNV_sM&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

gonna give my veggies an organic treatment this go around


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

The shit our teens are listening to these days


[video=youtube;MufQ8isNIag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MufQ8isNIag[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheese 45 days 100% Organic, looks similar there Flo... But mine is Maroon under all that frost.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Roughly 6-7 weeks from flipping the switch if you get the right pheno. No slouch in the yield department either  Rock Solid nugs that weigh alot!!


sounds good


flowamasta said:


> oh and my mentor of 25 years growing is misinformed also i suppose. he thinks this is my best yet, and he also says 1 week would be perfect. Im am not misinformed. and my stash pics!!?? those pics i just posted were of a sample to make sure i didnt have budrot. i'm not chopping now. my plant grows extremely quickly, i dont know if you noticed, therfore it may mature more quickly, it seems as though most people are agreeing with me. umm i'm the one growing this, so i can see up close and personal. i see cloudy trichs barely any clear, and that is imature!!!?? oookkkkaaayyyy


so you do have clear trich?
and i think i see a seed?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Apr 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The shit our teens are listening to these days
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;MufQ8isNIag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MufQ8isNIag[/video]


I was jus listening to this today lol
Not what i consider great but its aight and alil catchy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> sounds good
> 
> 
> so you do have clear trich?
> and i think i see a seed?


Does sound pretty good huh?  She is one of my fave smokes too. Very powerful


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

I know this isnt a good shot, but check out the Cougars in the back


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> sounds good
> 
> 
> so you do have clear trich?
> and i think i see a seed?


no seeds mate had a real good look, cause i did see a few pollen sacks, but i have chopped through, and all good  not one as of yet!!!

bout 20% clear


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

yep,likes the looks of that
some cureing crystal elegance


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 1, 2012)

Did someone say Organics? How about some worm tea prOn. My first batch for the Youngsters. And the Doggies!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2012)

oh bill! meow?


edit: wtf, I replied w/ quotes... oh well.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2012)

My band played a show with bloodhound gang back in the day.

Lovin the cougars BC. Glad our friend is still rockin the greenhouse. Tell him jig says 'whats up'.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I know this isnt a good shot, but check out the Cougars in the back
> 
> View attachment 2102004


 that was super quick!!

wow man!! i remeber them before they flowered right!!?? amazing


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no seeds mate had a real good look, cause i did see a few pollen sacks, but i have chopped through, and all good  not one as of yet!!!


i was just razzin ya,
but you did find some sacks,hope ya got'em of the plant


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that was super quick!!
> 
> wow man!! i remeber them before you flowered them right!!?? amazing


These arent mine. Just an old member who grew some of the beans out himself.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My band played a show with bloodhound gang back in the day.
> 
> Lovin the cougars BC. Glad our friend is still rockin the greenhouse. Tell him jig says 'whats up'.


Ill let him know


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> i was just razzin ya,
> but you did find some sacks,hope ya got'em of the plant


i watched them very carefully, and over a couple of days, they just opened with white pistils and more calyxs popped out, as to why i think it has foxtails all over the place !? i thought it may have those little mini brown seeds, but nope, all clear, thank fuk, if they aren't there in that nug, than there's a good chance the rest is ok, there was alot of spots i just can't get in the tent without opening it up, and the plant is just too big and the tent needs to be zipped up for support, she's a heavy plant, and it makes it wobble quite a bit. my mentor said, if i find a seed or 2 keep them they will be good for outside, which is what i kinda thought anyway, he doubts there will be any, he kind of roughly opened a head up with his fingers, which i HATE him doing, but he's the boss kinda thing, he taught me, and said if i wanted to know let him do his thing, he followed up by inhaling deeply while holding his hand under his nose ,and closing his eyes.......he looked at me in my eyes, and just said 'good work' 1 week cya later, and that was it. he knows his shit  lol

i couldnt get the thought of him rubbing my plant up like that grrrrrrhhh, but i'm happy he gave me the all clear, and said good work, and in his books, that means i didnt fuk up, hes pretty humble, and is few of words. but loooooooves to rub nugs.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 1, 2012)

6-0-0. Time for a new bulb.

http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product_list&cid=13&aid=56&bid=52


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 1, 2012)

droppin in with a sip of brew and a puff of smoke and a move in my groove, as i say the 600 is looking great as usual. lots of new names round here. 
let me find something funky for ya'll. ahh too short never fails. get funky with me one time!

[youtube]ApwcKHDFxqc[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 1, 2012)

one more time, for the players.

[youtube]nTHqd71wWxw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

hell yea,cocktailstina,tina!!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Apr 1, 2012)

*chiesel clones middle of week 8
heard thc starts degrading into cbd if you let it go too long
cbd gives you that couch high and more thc gives you that euporich high high
should i cut tom?

*
what you think 6ers


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2012)

what kind of high are you trying to get?
if its a 9-10 week strain,that is pose to be "chouch lock",then cutting it now,might give you a more head high,with lil body stone.
imo.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

............


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i watched them very carefully, and over a couple of days, they just opened with white pistils and more calyxs popped out, as to why i think it has foxtails all over the place !? i thought it may have those little mini brown seeds, but nope, all clear, thank fuk, if they aren't there in that nug, than there's a good chance the rest is ok, there was alot of spots i just can't get in the tent without opening it up, and the plant is just too big and the tent needs to be zipped up for support, she's a heavy plant, and it makes it wobble quite a bit. my mentor said, if i find a seed or 2 keep them they will be good for outside, which is what i kinda thought anyway, he doubts there will be any, he kind of roughly opened a head up with his fingers, which i HATE him doing, but he's the boss kinda thing, he taught me, and said if i wanted to know let him do his thing, he followed up by inhaling deeply while holding his hand under his nose ,and closing his eyes.......he looked at me in my eyes, and just said 'good work' 1 week cya later, and that was it. he knows his shit  lol
> 
> i couldnt get the thought of him rubbing my unit up like that grrrrrrhhh, but i'm happy he gave me the all clear, and said good work, and in his books, that means i didnt fuk up, hes pretty humble, and is few of words. but loooooooves to tug nugs.


And then you........

[video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&amp;feature=results_main&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=PL242A0CC0B7CACB6E[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Just had to get into this debate....now lets all debate nicely people, lol.

Flowamasta, personally (and again this is a personal thing) I trully don't think that will be finished in 7 days. Perhaps finished to your liking, but I think the plant will still be able to go producing..

When a plant has straight stigmas like that there is so much more development to go. Effectively you could say that if it is pollentated then it could probably grow another 4 weeks in nature to get it's seed stock out.

I kind of go against using trichs to assess when our plants are ready. So we all chop a sativa and an indica when it is 70% cloudy, 20% clear, 10% amber...why the fuk would we do that. Is every plants trichs holding the same % of thc and exact same chemical breakdown? With trich assessment I think you are applying a uniform way of assessing something that does not develop uniformly across the species.

I believe that a plant is finished when it looks finished. Stigmas receeded, calyxes swollen around receeded stigmas. Remember, there is a whole inside to our plants as well, calyxes are filled with resin when they swell, so if you are not letting them swell then there is a lot of resin that you are missing out on.

It's definitely a lovely looking plant though, don't get me wrong.

As are those Cougars Bill!!!!!!! And dam, that Crystal Elegance sure looks done to me!

Peace, DST





flowamasta said:


> i really don't know what strain it is, but this is in week 6 at the moment, and i never go over 55 days(with this strain), and there is plenty of cloudy trichs, probably 80% cloudy 20% clear
> 
> and this is for personal, so i dont need it over ripe, as soon as i see amber, i pull
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> 55 days!!dam son,thats quick,even for head stash,what dose that have to do with the price of rice in china?lol...jk
> 
> choping this bute tonite.....73 days strong,Crystal Elegance
> View attachment 2101800View attachment 2101801





wormdrive66 said:


> So you like to smoke Immature weed? The Weed Gods are Not Amused





flowamasta said:


> so another misinformed!!??
> 
> it is not imature. if you have read and researched thoroughly, when the trichs start to turn amber they are degrading, far out i honestly didnt think i had to explain that on a weed site!! i want fully realized THC in about 1 weeks time they will be all cloudy for sure. I'm not going for yield, but yeah over 1 lb will be great!! but i want quality. something that going to get me high for a long time. by he time that most trichs are cloudy there will be some amber here and there, i'm not retarded





wormdrive66 said:


> Well from the looks of your stash pictures I would say You are the one who is Misinformed. We all learn Differently isn't that your line.





flowamasta said:


> oh and my mentor of 25 years growing is misinformed also i suppose. he thinks this is my best yet, and he also says 1 week would be perfect. Im am not misinformed. and my stash pics!!?? those pics i just posted were of a sample to make sure i didnt have budrot. i'm not chopping now. my plant grows extremely quickly, i dont know if you noticed, therfore it may mature more quickly, it seems as though most people are agreeing with me. umm i'm the one growing this, so i can see up close and personal. i see cloudy trichs barely any clear, and that is imature!!!?? oookkkkaaayyyy





billcollector99 said:


> Cloudy with a slight touch of amber is how I like mine done to Worm... everyone harvests at different times according to their tastes. Too much amber just means you are letting more and more THC degrade.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

well heres my scrog after couple days alone in dark after my house got spun for getting caught with a joint in my grinder riding to allotment i na one is really healthy still do yous think other 3 are worth keeping as im not putting them back in here beacause when my m8 emptyd my house b4 they searched it there was still the lid off scales, yellow pages cut to bits and all my grow room set up just no plants so im expecting an early wake up call one morning heres the pics anyway the first 2 and last one are my healthy one is rest worth keeping as my tent down in the next week and have 10 clones to go in what yous recon


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> hell yea,cocktailstina,tina!!


haha! damn they still havent given us back our "likes"


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

4 of my autos im chopping on wednesday another 18 to go


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

budolskie said:


> well heres my scrog after couple days alone in dark after my house got spun for getting caught with a joint in my grinder riding to allotment i na one is really healthy still do yous think other 3 are worth keeping as im not putting them back in here beacause when my m8 emptyd my house b4 they searched it there was still the lid off scales, yellow pages cut to bits and all my grow room set up just no plants so im expecting an early wake up call one morning heres the pics anyway the first 2 and last one are my healthy one is rest worth keeping as my tent down in the next week and have 10 clones to go in what yous recon


Sounds like you have a good friend. Might want to watch your back for a while.

The plants look like they will come around if you give them some love.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sounds like you have a good friend. Might want to watch your back for a while.
> 
> The plants look like they will come around if you give them some love.


is it worth the wait tho is what i mean with me havin 10 clones to go in my tent next when autos are out will trying to save these not just waste time and space for my clones am not arsed about the loss just lucky was nowt in house


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

budolskie said:


> is it worth the wait tho is what i mean with me havin 10 clones to go in my tent next when autos are out will trying to save these not just waste time and space for my clones am not arsed about the loss just lucky was nowt in house


Keep them all if you have the room. A couple of them look like they got roughed up pretty bad.


Nighty Night time for me Here is one of my Notoriously Crappy Videos to laugh at. It has a 80's/Dio Tribute at the end.

[video=youtube_share;CnR5-t2FJeo]http://youtu.be/CnR5-t2FJeo[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

I am with Worm, if you got room keep them. They will perk up in a day or so I think Budolskie. I hate to throw away plants.......

Funny video, "I wear a rubber all day because it's a necessity"....lol.. I said be nice though, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I am with Worm, if you got room keep them. They will perk up in a day or so I think Budolskie. I hate to throw away plants.......
> 
> Funny video, "I wear a rubber all day because it's a necessity"....lol.. I said be nice though, lol.


i have space for them soon as tent empty but i want to keep the 10 clones i orderd to fill tent next week


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Only you can decide lad.......decisions decisions eh!


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 2, 2012)

budolskie said:


> i have space for them soon as tent empty but i want to keep the 10 clones i orderd to fill tent next week


go plant them in a nice spot outside if you haven't got the space


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Exactly, if you still have that greenhouse you mentioned, stick them in there. they will continue to flower providing you control the light to them (i.e cover them up after 6 oclock.)


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Exactly, if you still have that greenhouse you mentioned, stick them in there. they will continue to flower providing you control the light to them (i.e cover them up after 6 oclock.)


could i put clones in green house instead? let them grow outside. then tend my unwell babies in the tent and just start my sog once these g13 are down...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

i put my clones out all year round, when it gets cold in the greenhouse they go  these are going to be just some small plants to have some fun with, i cut them off my current indoor...


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Although you don't have the warm sun from down under like Flow, I think your clones will be good in the greenhouse. Just keep an eye on the weather as we are seemingly getting a frost. If the sun does prove to strong for them, just give them some sun each day to harden them up before going o/s full time.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah, saying that, i'm being cautious as the weather overnight is getting cold, and i'm seeing a slight purple colour in my new flowering tips, but i think i'll be ok this time of year, just turned autumn so have a little while left, i know they won't be huge. but didnt want them to goto waste!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah, saying that, i'm being cautious as the weather overnight is getting cold, and i'm seeing a slight purple colour in my new flowering tips, but i think i'll be ok this time of year, just turned autumn so have a little while left, i know they won't be huge. but didnt want them to goto waste!


theres electric wired to my dads green house am gona put them in there with a heater when i go wash it all down with power wash and fix the door on it hes got loads veg to go in aswell


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 2, 2012)

*HELP!*

This is happening to my seedlings .. I checked my ph and it was pretty high so ive corrected that but just wanted to check if it could be anything else?
Im pretty sure there growing has stopped also because these seedlings are 16 days from seed and I feel they should be a fair bit bigger?

Any advice would be appreciated,

thanks, Gorbzzz


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not a hydro guy but that looks like a salt build-up in your plants to me. I also have no clue as to what high ph does to plants in hydro so for all I know I'm blowing smoke out my arse. Are you using chemical fertilizer on your babies? Ok, that's it I'm out of guesses.

Just finished fingering my girls for a smell test, nothing like a sweet smelling vagina...after all, aren't they nothing but one big vagina while flowering?

Here's a shout-out to whomever, (you guys were talking about old folks, so please excuse this one for being an old stoner and not being able to remember what came from where) the c4/caseyband ended week five of 12/12 yesterday, sweet, sweet, sweet and very frosty. This baby is going to yield some super buds. Also, the romulan. I have not smelled a plant that smells so purely sweet as the romulan. She went into 12/12 on the fifth of march along with a green poison. Smallish buds so far but very frosty and the nicest sweet smelling plant I've grown, it has a fantastic aroma. The green posions are also very sweet smelling but not like the romulan and unlike the romulan they produce a nice looking plant with nice hard nugs and I expect her to finish in eight weeks from seed. The company says seven but it ain't happenin'.

So thanks to somebodys for sharing.

Another thing, I switched to all organic last grow and have continued the practice this grow. Is it my imagination? My plants seem to produce a much more oily resin now than sticky. The c4/ caseyband is both oily and sticky but all of my other girls are much more oily and I also noticed this my last grow too. Any opinions?

And we all grow in our own ways and harvest when it suits us, let's not get into a dick swinging contest eh boys. Not trying to be an asshole just sayin'. We have great vibes on this thread, we are all welcome to disagree, let's keep it civil, shall we?


Edit. I sound like a moderator, forgive me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Now, Heads Up, we ALL know there has NEVER been any female sexual connotations attached to flowers!
Silly rabbit!


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

So I now have a total of twelve plants under my two lights and three more clones ready to go into the flower room, something better finish soon cause I also took some cuttings from the lemon skunk and the emerald jack that both went into the flower room today. Twelve in flower, six clones and six cuttings taken today. I'm one plant under the limit of do not pass go, do not collect two hundred dollars should the po-po come a knockin'. I got a white widow/afghan kush clone and two white widow clones from a buddy but they are still in our favorite red party cups. In another couple of weeks I'll trade him a lemon skunk and an emerald jack for two acapulco gold clones. I think I'm getting close to kinda' sorta' keeping a perpetual going.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

My lady is home today doob, maybe later we'll look at flowers together and see what she thinks. Isn't mother nature wonderful?

Edit. I am jonesing not being able to post pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

Good to see you posting a bit the last week or so Heads up. Bummer there's no pics, but a description is better than nothing. Hope to see you around more often. But if not that's always a good thing... means you are out there living it up!

And while I'm all for being civil in our lovely group, it does get a bit annoying when someone who seems to value no ones opinion in this thread posts pictures of his plants basically every single day, all with an air of superiority and arrogance. That also going along with asking questions and not listening to any of the answers, contradicting what we have to say, then attempting to educate us on the subject as if we know nothing... all with the same arrogant attitude. I just don't understand why one would ask in the first place.

The 600 is great for the sense of community. It's more than just people posting up their pics and expecting people to praise them (that's part of it). But it's the seeming care that each person extends to each other. What's going on in one anothers life to a certain extent. Not everything that everyone posts means something to every other member, but there are relationships and people helping one another. It upsets the vibe when people just plop down pics and say look at how awesome my plants are... carry on. At least in my opinion.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Ma Nat is a sexy thang, for sure!


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm doing a jigfresh, blabbing aimlessly about anything and since he seems to toot his own horn shamelessly, I'm going to toot mine. I've been, so far, one hundred percent successful on my cloning using a very simple method. Get the party cups filled with soil and moistened, take cuttings place in glass of ph'd water, use either gel or powder clone stuff, poke hole in soil. Trim cuttings to your liking, make final angular cut at bottom of clone, hit with gel or powder stick in hole and water with ph'd water. I use an opaque storage bin and turn it upside down over six cuttings and in two weeks I have clones. I spray the plants once in the morning, once at night and the 'dome' several times a day if I'm home. I don't let the leaves touch the 'dome' that way they don't rot out. My humidity is in the nineties and temp at eighty five. One hundred percent success rate so far with this method.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

That's awesome HU. I wish I could say my success with popping seeds was the same. While all 15 of the seeds I recently planted popped out of the ground (rockwool) only 9 of them are still alive, and 2 more looks suspect for making it another week. I think I may need to go your route and take clones when the plants get big enough. At this rate I may only have one of each of the two strains left going on.

What kind of soil mix are you using to put them in? Did you read I'm going the soil route soon. I've had enough of this hydro business. It's time to get my hands dirty. I'm also downgrading to a 250w instead of the beast 1000w.

Glad I could be of some inspiration to babble. It's fun ain't it?

You been golfing lately? or is it already too hot.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see you posting a bit the last week or so Heads up. Bummer there's no pics, but a description is better than nothing. Hope to see you around more often. But if not that's always a good thing... means you are out there living it up!
> 
> And while I'm all for being civil in our lovely group, it does get a bit annoying when someone who seems to value no ones opinion in this thread posts pictures of his plants basically every single day, all with an air of superiority and arrogance. That also going along with asking questions and not listening to any of the answers, contradicting what we have to say, then attempting to educate us on the subject as if we know nothing... all with the same arrogant attitude. I just don't understand why one would ask in the first place.
> 
> The 600 is great for the sense of community. It's more than just people posting up their pics and expecting people to praise them (that's part of it). But it's the seeming care that each person extends to each other. What's going on in one anothers life to a certain extent. Not everything that everyone posts means something to every other member, but there are relationships and people helping one another. It upsets the vibe when people just plop down pics and say look at how awesome my plants are... carry on. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

Jig, you know I love ya' bud and I do agree with you and that air of arrogance will either wear off or said person will not keep posting here. The six hundred has a habit of not putting up with a whole shitload of arrogance from anyone. I don't care if a person has fifty years of growing experience, that person's way of doing things is NOT the only way. Nothing about what we do is written in stone in my opinion. If I EVER feel like I know it all and can't learn, I might as well stop gardening. What we do is a personal thing for most of us, it is for me. I'm very proud of what I turn out and have managed to get to the stage I am with a lot of help here at the six. We show our stuff cause we are all proud of what we do, maybe some people need more praise than others?

You are a very astute person about people Jig, I think your insights are right on and in this community WE is much more important than ME. Where else do you see people posting pics of the pizza they made? I for one would get sick of looking at bud porn only, I love the variety of things posted on the six. It's a great community and I would like for it to stay that way, I hope I'm not sounding like your old crazy uncle to you guys.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Heads Up, good to hear from you. I've just sexed 5 Romulans and I got 3 girls and 2 boys. I think I know what you're talking about with that Romulan. I got a whif of one of mine the other day and she was yummy, which I was surprised because I've heard reports that they didn't have much smell to them but that's just not the case. Anyway, I've left them alone the past few days so I'll have to get to them tonight and get fingering. I also have a couple of C4's in flower but these one's aren't anywhere near as big as the first one I grew but that's my fault. Is there lots of purple in yours, that you can see? 

I don't know if you caught my past a while back but I've got 4 Colombian Gold going real nicely now. I've stepped 3 from a 4" to an 8" and will do the fourth today and start them in 12/12 this week I think. Should get a girl or two out of them. Then there's the Chocolate Rain that decided to all of a sudden wake up for me and get all pretty on me. So she'll also go under the orange light this week. She better be a she. 

I've got two male Romulans getting their flower on too so I think I'll have to choose one to use. 

Well, good day everyone.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

My buddy in hawaii has this as his signature, it's so true.

"Everyone dies,but not everyone lives" Go Live!

He sent me an email the other day with another saying at the end, I liked it too.

"Happiness is not so much in having as _sharing_. We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give." ​  --Norman MacEwen (1881-1953)


Remember to pay it forward when possible, it makes everyone's life better.
​


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2012)

sounds like you're sitting on a Rom Bomb Duchie  Have fun . . .


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 2, 2012)

Wowsers its a party up in here! Babble babble babble babble. Haha thats funny or im freaky. Try to say Mørbrad. Jeg elsker mørbrad gryde, spiser det hver dag!
How time goes by so slow. Just starring at them girls. Kinda like some creep. Mature allready so i can ravage you !!!1
Oh , dunno why but golf and old movies make me sick. Damn id like to have a Cougar! With either money or loooooots of resin.
Babble


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah duchie I saw you had the colombo going, you'll love it, it's fantastic. The romulan is a very pleasant surprise. Mine looks very sativa-ish. Good luck with the chocolate rain and the colombian, hope you have girls.

I like soil jig, I think about hydro once in a while and I keep having the same nightmare, coming home to water everywhere, no thanks. If I ever do hydro it will be a deep water culture in a five gallon bucket with no chance of leaking. Yeah, I went golfing yesterday morning. Shot an eighty nine after not playing for months and yes, it's already too hot, ninety or so today and tomorrow.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

NuqneH jav vatlh QoS pa' 'oH Seng tul Hoch vo' SoH 'oH QaQ.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, I have a cougar and would love to find a young chic to compliment her.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Then there's the Chocolate Rain that decided to all of a sudden wake up for me and get all pretty on me. So she'll also go under the orange light this week. She better be a she.
> 
> Well, good day everyone.


"Chocolate Rain:
all of a sudden wakes up for me now.
Chocolate Rain:
suddenly gets all pretty on me now.
Chocolate Rain:
she'll go under the orange light for me.
Chocolate Rain:
She best be a she for me now.
Chocolate Rain..."


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

so now have new plans and wont be using 2 flowering rooms just gona build the flowering room and use my 4x4 tent as mother veg/clone station al get u sum dimensions of the attic i wana make into flowering room tomoz and few pics


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 2, 2012)

*swing*


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

Doob, you cwazy. Budolski, I have found one of the rare hidden treasures of growing that you are discovering. The ability to constantly change ones mind.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> "Chocolate Rain:
> all of a sudden wakes up for me now.
> Chocolate Rain:
> suddenly gets all pretty on me now.
> ...


LOL!

Chocolate Rain!
Please don't stretch too much when flowering,
Chocolate Rain!
Your scent is oh so overpowering,
Chocolate Rain!
I hope I nail those pesky PPM's
Chocolate Rain!
You taste like regular M&M's!

That is so fun!


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

Hydro, are you really in denmark and if so, what makes you guys so happy there? The climate?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

It's the C4/Caseyband. (vis a vie, et al, etc., etc., etc., *done as Yule Brenner in "The King and I")


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> sounds like you're sitting on a Rom Bomb Duchie  Have fun . . .


 They've snuck in and are expected to take over. I'll let them rape but no pillaging! I work hard all day keeping the place in order. 

I love sharing! It's my favorite thing to do. I think I got it from my mom. She'd give anyone, anything she could, always. Sometimes too much I thought. But she's gone now, as we all end up being, so is it better to go with nothing and have given everything, or going with everything and never giving anything? 

You can't take it with you! Share what you got!


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> *swing*


so...what are you up to?


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

What is the c4/caseyband, particularly the c4 part, I get the rest.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Doob, you cwazy...





DoobieBrother said:


> It's the C4/Caseyband. (vis a vie, et al, etc., etc., etc., *done as Yule Brenner in "The King and I")





Heads Up said:


> What is the c4/caseyband, particularly the c4 part, I get the rest.


Now I'm lost! 
The cwazies was brought on by the C4/caseyband (Boom Mutha Fucka).
Toking some bowls and attempting humor, is all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

This is the info on C4:

*http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/C4/Chimera_Seeds/*


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> "Chocolate Rain:
> all of a sudden wakes up for me now.
> Chocolate Rain:
> suddenly gets all pretty on me now.
> ...


LOL. I'm not going to be able to get away with mentioning this strain without this happening, am I? Jig posted the vid the other day, which was the first time I'd seen it. Didn't know it was a viral thing. 



Heads Up said:


> Doob, you cwazy. Budolski, I have found one of the rare hidden treasures of growing that you are discovering. The ability to constantly change ones mind.


Like^^^ The power of autonomy! 



afrawfraw said:


> LOL!
> 
> Chocolate Rain!
> Please don't stretch too much when flowering,
> ...


See what I mean? lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

*

You must spread some Chocolate Rain around before giving it to duchieman again.





*


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah im really in Denmark  Happy.. Well thats a tough one.. Cause i really dont see danish people as being more happy. I believe it was something that somehow got blown up in a talkshow with Oprah. LOL
We pay A LOT of taxes to make our society somewhat equal, and have things like free healthcare. But as economy is getting worse so is the "equalness" of society. And i hope i dont overstep something here, but them border crossers have made a great deal of bad for the danish society  (I grew up in "Ghetto Denmark", dealing with 2.generation crossers daily)
I can only speak for myself and i must say for me im going strong on a great family and just being me, myself and the girlfriend, the two dogs. As for the weather.. Its allover and you get all seasons the good and the bad. I like that. Hot summers on the beach, and dogpulling the sled at winter


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Chocolate Rain around before giving it to duchieman again.
> 
> ...


*I just spit coffee on my keyboard, Thanks Doob.
*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Heh, heh... sorry about that WD 

Well guys, I got some things to attend to.

Chocolate Rain: 
must go and drop off the rent check.
Chocolate Rain:
must go to the fabric store.
Chocolate Rain:
needs supplies to re-upholster chair.
Chocolate Rain:
then goes to the UPS Store.
Chocolate Rain:
checks for mail received last week, and then,
Chocolate Rain:
returns home to heat some food up, now,
Chocolate Rain:
eats the chow just like a prisoner, then,
Chocolate Rain:
washes dishes gets them squeaky clean, now.
Chocolate Rain:
loads fat bowls and smokes them down, then,
Chocolate Rain:
smokes two joints then smokes two more, now,
Chocolate Rain....


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2012)

heads up i have had my house dun off the pigs so cant do it in here so can only have 1 flowering room now so thats all i can do hah


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2012)

oh my. lol

Hey folks.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^^ HAHAHA now my pants have a chocolate stain


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey hydroGp. When I visited sweden my friend felt the same way as you. I can't even imagine what it would be like to be in a country that is so insular and homogeneous for so long, then to have things change very quickly. I think it's very hard for us in america to understand because the only people 'from' here have been minimalized and sent to reservations. The other 99% of us are immigrants. I'm not really trying to make a point about anything. Only that I can't even imagine what it would feel like to be a Dane and watch what is going on in the past few years.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp6W4aK1sbs


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't know if you guys have heard yet but Oaksterdams been raided by the feds this morning.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Don't know if you guys have heard yet but Oaksterdams been raided by the feds this morning.


No shit? I was wondering when that was going to happen. Harborside will be next. Fuckin Feds! US Federal government aiding the Black Market once again.

http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2012/04/oaksterdam_university_raided_by_federal_agents.php


----------



## geekmike (Apr 2, 2012)

There are millions of plants in Cal, watch the feds try to cut them all down. I LAUGH IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## nameno (Apr 2, 2012)

Billcollector99,or anyone what happened to coffee can grow?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2012)

Right now Obama's meeting with the President of Mexico and Prime Minister of Canada to speak about, amongst other things, security, but drug legalization is the elephant in the room. In a couple of weeks is a big summit of South American leaders and the big topic is legalization. The pressure cookers building up. Our problem is that our leader is an extreme Evangelical, but will never admit it, that believes that God controls the economy and if we ruin the earth he will fix it. And, that marijuana should never be legal. 

http://t.co/ERO8QZ8U

"The old hypocrite was a man whose aims were really worldly and practical, while he pretended that they were religious," the radical Catholic once observed. "The new hypocrite is one whose aims are really religious, while he pretends that they are worldly and practical."


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

nameno said:


> Billcollector99,or anyone what happened to coffee can grow?


Probably lost when the site got Hacked a few weeks back.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 2, 2012)

You put it so well Jigfresh. Its so mentally hard for me trying to put down my words in a way i would like. I really wish i had followed up on my English from school.
OMG ive been stuck like this 10min. *You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again.* I wish i could contribute but im just to stoned after a hard day at work. Nothing beats coming home from work and just enjoy a bong hit.
I hope you all are happy! Im Happy Stoned and wanna surf some music before its bedtime. Have a great night.
whodatnation is a awesome name. Makes me think of people like Chris Rock and *Chuck Norris*!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chuck Norris doesn't have April 1st on his calendar, because no one fools Chuck Norris.[/FONT]*


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> *Chuck Norris doesn't have April 1st on his calendar, because no one fools Chuck Norris.*


Very nice. On Chuck Norris' Calendar, December 25th is marked SECOND Birthday!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2012)

jig, what is the Wonder part of the "Wonder Series"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OZDoNbD6i8E]http://youtu.be/OZDoNbD6i8E[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

That is the question isn't it, lol. It's still a wonder... but the two most likely candidates are Gran Daddy Purp and Grape Ape.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Cruising the 6 and smoking my post dinner joint after a cycle down the Amstel river for sunset. Life seems good, this DOG joint seems better.....


----------



## nameno (Apr 2, 2012)

Worm, Thanks,I had not heard anything about that. Is there anything that I need to do for my protection?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

here are some pics of Grape Krush


and some of Dream Queen (Green Crack-Green Kush)

I tried the GK last night and love it! The trim was really easy as well. Over 3.25 oz from 2 plantsnot including some popcorn I will trim later.
The DQ is a pain to trim as it has lil popcorn predominately, and will try a sample 2nite after I trim it all...hopefully. The DQ doesnt seem to be yielding quite as much, bout 1.25 or so oz per plant, but the smell is amazing and it is so sticky!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanx everyone for the moral support, I get more here than from my friends off the net, or family for that matter. 
THANX 600!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

nameno said:


> Worm, Thanks,I had not heard anything about that. Is there anything that I need to do for my protection?


Always wear 2 condoms when having..... Oh sorry never mind. hehe

I think we are safe for the time being. F'n Hackers!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2012)

Anybody remember this old "family" guy cartoon?

[video=youtube;ZHS1q1gQZNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHS1q1gQZNw[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

Let me see if I can get this to work. Here is a pic of my new hoods. I'll get some pics of the garden soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Anybody remember this old "family" guy cartoon?
> 
> [video=youtube;ZHS1q1gQZNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHS1q1gQZNw[/video]


Totally!
I never missed an episode.
I am a cartoon addict (now in recovery).
I always thought it was a weird show to market to kids, but it had it's moments.
It's much funner to watch it while blazing though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Some of the things I picked up today:
*and two bags of FFOF and 85-litres of perlite


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah. It was funnier back then. Totally forgot Tom Bosley did his voice. My wife was online looking at the new programs our network popped up and she noticed it was cartoon night last night and it made me wonder how long they've been airing adult oriented cartoons on Sunday nights and that was what came to mind.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 2, 2012)

Jig, sorry, I didn't answer your soil question earlier and doob's post reminded me. Lately I've been using a mix of things. Some coco, some worm poop, a few scoops of bloom and grow grow quanos some happy frog, ocean forest and scott's along with extra perlite. I can get ocean forest products locally now without shipping costs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh.
And some W_*H*_eat Thins:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Let me see if I can get this to work. Here is a pic of my new hoods. I'll get some pics of the garden soon.


Very nice, Heads Up!
That's on my list for the end of the year: a new hood.
I made mine, and it does okay, but has issues.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Let me see if I can get this to work. Here is a pic of my new hoods. I'll get some pics of the garden soon.



Spiffy setup you have there Sir. I LIKE it. Nice plants too.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

My oldest daughter got 3 anonymous texts about Oaksterdam gettn raided. We dont know who sent them, but I knew early this morn....lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trimmed grape Krush yday DQ today and have 3 strains (5 plants) left. Tomorrow will be Harlequin prolly.
Roughly 3.25 oz Grape Krush 3 oz DQ. If this avg keeps up looks like 14 oz total under a 1000 watt about .4 gm per watt. I guess I have some work to do to get anywhwere near 1gm/p/w

a g/p/w would be 35.71 oz per 1k lamp, sounds impossible....lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better I've never got over 0.5 g/w.

Thanks for the info Heads up. Garden is looking nice with the new hoods by the way.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

It does jig thanx. I guess if I was growing big bud or something I would feel bad still.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> It does jig thanx. I guess if I was growing big bud or something I would feel bad still.


Very Impressive for your first indoor grow. One of my goals was 1g per watt but I am still far away from that. I have seen it done before but then again we are talking about the Internet.

Congratulations for making it to the finish line!!! Many never make it that far.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

well I am not done yet, still have 5 plants to trim, and my back hands and elbows are already ruined.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> well I am not done yet, still have 5 plants to trim, and my back hands and elbows are already ruined.


No Pain No Gain.... I hate trimming at my house. I need hippies and trees to get into it properly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> well I am not done yet, still have 5 plants to trim, and my back hands and elbows are already ruined.


If I was in the area I'd gladly offer my bad back, but unstoppable bassists hands to assist.
Would even bring my own budlies to partake & pass around.

Flying cars, man...
... we were promised flying cars...


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some of the things I picked up today:
> *and two bags of FFOF and 85-litres of perlite


I tried that fish emulsion, but the odor made it a one time use.

For some reason the powdered dolomite lime seems to work better than the hydrated.
Most of your good quality bag soils have all of the needed ingrediants for a good grow-I suppliment with the tomato tone....just add water.
I have a room full of things that have been tried and proven non-essential or not needed.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I tried that fish emulsion, but the odor made it a one time use.
> 
> For some reason the powdered dolomite lime seems to work better than the hydrated.
> Most of your good quality bag soils have all of the needed ingrediants for a good grow-I suppliment with the tomato tone....just add water.
> ...


Good to know!
The lime I will be using for when I recondition the soil for re-using.
I'm going to reconstitute my soil from now on, so will get enough for flowering, for vegging, and then flush & amend old soil with the worm/bird/bat poop, bone & blood meal, and such, to let it cook until healthy and living.
Then try to just keep it rotating around like an old fashioned mini farm.
The fish emulsion was only for vegging if needed as the NPK of the Jobe's Organics Vegetable & Tomato is 2-7-4.
It recommends one dosing of it (1-tablespoon per gallon every 30 days).
And it's rated at 5-1-1.
I'll do it in half-strength doses and titrate as needed, just to be safe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, duchieman:
I'm working on a side project of doing an all reggae version of Rush's "Tom Sawyer".

Found this cool one of the same name (different song entirely):

[video=youtube_share;Q3bzL3lbtoM]http://youtu.be/Q3bzL3lbtoM[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> If I was in the area I'd gladly offer my bad back, but unstoppable bassists hands to assist.
> Would even bring my own budlies to partake & pass around.
> 
> Flying cars, man...
> ... we were promised flying cars...


I am the only smoker in my house, so I do it all. I have close by friends that have helped b4 , but they are abusive to my girls in that they trim too much too fast and waste. I prefer to do it myself unless I have an experienced helper .


**EDIT***Hey I hit 2000 posts (again)!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Well then, I'd at least offer to stop by and do nothing while you toiled away. 
My OCD goes in the other direction: the less handling & trimming, the less THC "lost" on the fingers & scissors.
Which suits my stone-induced laze.
But I can manicure with the best of them when needed.
.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats on the 2,000th re-dux!
Damn, I just realized I only have 69 (heh, heh) posts until my first 2,000th post!!!
I plan on debuting my video masterpiece for my 2,000th, so I better slow down on my posting and go back to woodshedding until it's finished!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn!
Now it's 68 posts... no... 67 posts!!!
Damn!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well then, I'd at least offer to stop by and do nothing while you toiled away.
> My OCD goes in the other direction: the less handling & trimming, the less THC "lost" on the fingers & scissors.
> Which suits my stone-induced laze.
> But I can manicure with the best of them when needed.
> .


I know that any of you on here are as good and better trimmers than me, but I am talking about ppl that trimmed the 1st time on my poor buds. I found some buds chopped in half and just thrown in the trim tote....lol


DoobieBrother said:


> Congrats on the 2,000th re-dux!
> Damn, I just realized I only have 69 (heh, heh) posts until my first 2,000th post!!!
> I plan on debuting my video masterpiece for my 2,000th, so I better slow down on my posting and go back to woodshedding until it's finished!


Thanx, I had hit 2k last month sometime as well, but lost that time in the plague that hit RIU.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2012)

nameno said:


> Worm, Thanks,I had not heard anything about that. Is there anything that I need to do for my protection?


Why such interest in the coffee can contest??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah seeing good bud in the trim pile would be a big no-no!
Man, what, do they think that shit grows on trees, or something?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2012)

Ol jolly 600, what a great place. Im winding down for the evening (as for work) and got meat slowly cooking on the grill with a cold one in ine hand and a bowl in the other  

I thought some of you may find this amusing, I did.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a spot on Tome of Truthiness!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Ol jolly 600, what a great place. Im winding down for the evening (as for work) and got meat slowly cooking on the grill with a cold one in ine hand and a bowl in the other
> 
> I thought some of you may find this amusing, I did.


Thats pretty awesome whodat, and so true. 

Although, I dont think an outside cat would feel the same way...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah seeing good bud in the trim pile would be a big no-no!
> Man, what, do they think that shit grows on trees, or something?


lol I know right


----------



## curly604 (Apr 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Ol jolly 600, what a great place. Im winding down for the evening (as for work) and got meat slowly cooking on the grill with a cold one in ine hand and a bowl in the other
> 
> I thought some of you may find this amusing, I did.


hahahahhahahahah top notch man that is too funny


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2012)

Good quotes... Words to live by for sure. Go ahead and use that freedom of speech and tell the motherhood whats wrong... but trolls wont be tolerated, the mother likes a clean house free of negativity.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sure he'd be all smiles and jocularity if we showed up in his favorite hang out and called everyone a bunch of pricks & shit. 
You want an "uncensored" 600 thread, go start one.
See ya.
Wouldn't want to be ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 2, 2012)

In fact you get the added bonus distinction of being one of the few whom I add to my "Ignore" list.
Bye bye.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Apr 2, 2012)

chiesel week 8

chopped earlier


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice pound...havent see u in here in a while...welcome back.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

Lovin the colors pound. Is the Chiesel cheese x sour D?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

[youtube]2Z4m4lnjxkY[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2012)

What the hell? I guess that guy dos t know any words lol.

I second the ignor list doob.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

Another clear and SUNNY day over here guys. Oh I do love sunshine in my life......


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;HxQap_3Bj6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxQap_3Bj6Q[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure everyone knows already, but just so no one misses out the opening ceremonies for the IPL (indian premiere league) starts in less than 6 hours. Going to be another awesome year of 20-20 cricket madness. Cause I know you guys love cricket as much as I do, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

ok "g" whatever you say (or think) as long as you are happy and feel you have fredom of speech.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]2Z4m4lnjxkY[/youtube]


I love that song!
Here's the translation:
----------

Vodka Rain:
Cyrillic R's are all spelled backwards now,

Vodka Rain:
Putin's cracking down on Chechnya now,

Vodka Rain:
Onion domes on top of churches now,

Vodka Rain:
Cassocks black and long & flowing now,

Vodka Rain:
Balalaika strumming softly now,

Vodka Rain:
Bolshoi means "Ballet" already now,

Vodka Rain:
Afghanistan is their Vietnam,

Vodka Rain:
Bolsheviks were proto-communists now,

Vodka Rain:
Tastes like rubbing alcohol now,

Vodka Rain:
Smirnoff Ice is not a manly drink now,

Vodka Rain:
Keep away from open flame now,

Vodka Rain:
...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

when memes collide, hahahahaha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

One of my favs:

[video=youtube_share;lsV500W4BHU]http://youtu.be/lsV500W4BHU[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;LI2XFmH0KUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI2XFmH0KUw[/video]

Don't quote me Boy I aint said Shit!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;twL3oBlITT8]http://youtu.be/twL3oBlITT8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's a song about the REAL hardcore effin' OG gangstas:

[video=youtube_share;6t690eRUTjA]http://youtu.be/6t690eRUTjA[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

Since I don't have any Dog Kush yet. This will have to do. 

Roof!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool!
Just need to find a little metal scotty dog from a Monopoly game, a miniature set of cards and let them shuffle up & deal!
Winner gets the pot, naturally.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

And keep the spliff away from Snoop!
He'll smoke that bone down in one hit if given the chance.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

This is Insane. WTH is in the water in Florida.

http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2012/04/man_turns_himself_in_for_growing_weed_to_do_the_ri.php


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> And keep the spliff away from Snoop!
> He'll smoke that bone down in one hit if given the chance.


Woodstock Swiped it and flew away. Dirty little bird.

[video=youtube;vDo3WdtP40s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDo3WdtP40s[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh my, if it was on the 1st of April I would say it was a prank, but ffs.

A friend of mine was caught by his old man with some hash back in the day. His old man took him down to the police station!!! I have never got on with his old man funnily enough.



wormdrive66 said:


> This is Insane. WTH is in the water in Florida.
> 
> http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2012/04/man_turns_himself_in_for_growing_weed_to_do_the_ri.php


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Woodstock Swiped it and flew away. Dirty little bird.


No wonder he flies so funny!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't see the Floor Here is my garden with the DOGs in the middle.....really doing their thing. Ive no idea how long in flower but I would guess 2 weekish


















WOOF WOOF.....Morning 600's​


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice Bill. DOGs look very indie leaning pheno's. Going to be nice to see this one out for sure.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Cheers D, there is deffo 2 different phenos there.....fat leafs could be due to the fact that Ive used a 600w from the start. lol


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 3, 2012)

cof, the good thing about that 5-1-1 fish emulsion, it's readily available for the plants to use. I think I recall it being chelated?

If after growing for a couple of years you don't have a bunch of stuff laying around that you don't use, something is wrong.

Lights on in a half hour, pics today, which will be posted when I go back over my lady friends place either later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

Given the right opportunity Bill it'll grow fatty fans for sure.

Look forward to them pics HeadsUp, got your camera issues sorted then.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Gotta love the fattys. lol Ive got a friend who loves the big girls.....says they play for the jersey. lol Ive had my fair share but not my first choice. I think they leave a smell of bacon rolls all over you. lol


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 3, 2012)

i used to e be a fatty chaser... they try real hard... and are grateful just for an attempted mounting... anyways... 

it's rainin bad today... let's see where my problems are in my basement. 

going to get nutes today. my girls havent had any in a month... or more... since i took them to the babysitters... 

funny that you two are talkin about the fish cof and headsup... i'm pickin some up in about 30 mins... gonna try out their 0-10-10 as well, but gonna order that from rogue, when i order my new 600 bulb here in a few weeks. I won't forget to tell them HeadsUp sent me. 

my plants are hating life without nutes and without the 600... but maybe i'll trade my tent for that 1k today... ugh... nutes today... more light when i can afford it. for now the 125 cfl is gonna have to do. 

I ripped a bubbler of great white this morning... and havent made it out of bed yet... but i must... i have shyt to do. peace guys.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

I went up to the shops and told the women, "Iemand hebben naar me verteld, dat ik moet en 'Leven kopen', weet ja wat dat is?". She answered, "Nee hoor, Ik heb geen idee meneer." So I came home, still without a fukkin "life", OH FUK A DUCK!

So anyway, after getting over that, I heard from my good lady that the Title Sections for the apartment we bought have been transfered by the lawyers, full transfer we are hoping for on the 1st of May, then this view will be ours and the wife will be super happy knowing she has somewhere to go in SA. And Jig, I know I promised to upload some holiday pics after the big riu bang, it will get round to it, eventually.






I then decided I'd take some pics of the cab for you, since on top of purchasing a life I have been told I am a "Legend in my own grow room", or was that Leg-End...not sure. 

Pics of different angles, I am sure you can work them out-ish.



































It'll be week 3 tomorrow.

Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 3, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Since I don't have any Dog Kush yet. This will have to do.
> 
> Roof!!!
> 
> View attachment 2103997


Nice bomber, Worm. I knew I liked you for a reason 

Looks like we had another weird troll sorta night.... glad I got to see the nonsense that shitforbrains was posting this time before it was deleted. Weirdo!


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good morning everyone, the Cab's looking good DSt. SA looks like an awesome place, i'd like to make it there @ some point in my life. Don't see trolls too often in the club, but trolls will be trolls.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, duchieman:
> I'm working on a side project of doing an all reggae version of Rush's "Tom Sawyer".


that sounds like a sick project Doob! a reggae version of working man would be dope as well, i think the tempo would be good for reggae


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2012)

Heres my DOG in her 4th week in flower. Started giving her karma and sweet last watering since I got some free samples from Botanicare. 
View attachment 2104233
View attachment 2104234
View attachment 2104235
View attachment 2104236
View attachment 2104237


The 2 Peac's
View attachment 2104238
View attachment 2104239


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 3, 2012)

*ruff* *ruff*^

So I'm thinking about hitting up the 'dam next year. What is the best time to visit? What are the laws like for visitors? Good areas? Bad areas?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2012)

DST
Congratulations on your purchase-now see if you can keep the wife in Adam....or teach somebody to be a plant sitter.
Your garden looks great...as usual.

I use a Kodak printer and recently purchased a color cartridge. Kodak has just emerged from bankruptsy and is headed in a new direction-they are out of the photo business and into copiers. There seems to have been a change in the graphics department as the packages for the color cartridges now has the number of pages

looks like a stoner in the group.

I'm in the southeast us an wonder if this was meant for the Latin American market.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2012)

Morning all!!
Had my cereal and coffee and now its back to trimming.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

Morning, bassman!
Just remember to take a break every once in a while so your back can relax a little.


Oh, and hey guys: I have been television free now for 1 year and 2 days!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Morning Club, koffie is op en het Pron ziet er lekker vandaag.

Heb een plakkerige dag.


Worthless fact #600: Did you know Kodak invented Digital Photography?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guess I missed all the fun last night, boo hoo. LOL

Damn i cant wait to start growing again.... Its like an itch in the middle of your back.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

Thought this was kinda funny.
*
Should You Eat Your Mj During A Police Stop? A Guide*


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

Got a question for you guys. So my last harvest from Nov has been in jars since harvest (obviously). I was gone for a month in Jan and they weren't being burped at all. In Feb I was sorting through everything to make sure nothing had molded and some of it had.  I put the molded bud in a separate jar to be dealt with later. And I didn't make it through checking it all out either, so there was a jar of unchecked buds (possibly molded).

Now that I'm getting ready to put this harvest in jars, I was going through the old stuff to make room for the new. I checked the molded buds just to see what they looked like and I can't find any mold at all. I remember where it was on certain buds even and can't find evidence.

So.... two questions really. What would you do with the certainly moldy buds (at least at one time moldy buds)? And what would you do with the unchecked possibly moldy buds (or possibly at one time moldy)?

In case you are wondering the amounts I'm talking about, the certainly moldy buds are about 32 grams of super good herb, and the possibly molded ones are at least another oz. And also, not sure if there are different kinds of mold (I'd never had any before) but this stuff did look like fine white fuzz sorta growing in the big cracks of the big buds.

Thanks for any advice you can give me. And if I should just throw it all away, I'm ok with that.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

Loving the kodak 420!! lol. Nice find cof. 

Anyone ever used Grunge Off before? I cleaned my bomg today and it's always a messy mission with poking kitchen roll up things and wot not. I have a bottle of this grunge off and just wondered if anyone had any experiences?

Hamburgers with fried egg and cheese coming up. Followed by a nice super clean bong.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Guess I missed all the fun last night, boo hoo. LOL
> 
> Damn i cant wait to start growing again.... Its like an itch in the middle of your back.


I hear ya, Bill. I just got blue balled by my buddy who got me all excited and then pulled the plug (I may have been ranting about this before)... needless to say I'm sitting on 10 clones with nowhere to plant them. Too bad I don't live down there or visa versa... I'm looking to try and rent a small place now, but the overhead might be too much for just one 600w light... If we had like, 3, then we might be talking. One can dream. . . 

edit: Jig, that article had me rolling. Classic.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Worthless fact #600: Did you know Kodak invented Digital Photography?


False Factoid Relating To A Horrible Pun #420:

After scouring the internet for the last few days, I came across this bit of info on the untold story of Digital Photography.
Eastman Kodak was founded in 1889 and, within _*minutes*_, the first ever digital photo was snapped:









Thank you, thank you!
I'll be here all week, try the waitress, and don't forget to tip the veal.
Good night!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

Interesting Doob.

And Worm, hope you enjoyed your Lekker Bakkie!

Jig, at most I would extract from the mouldy bud what hash I could. Not sure what you mean with the other lot, but probably the same if you are in doubt.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Got a question for you guys. So my last harvest from Nov has been in jars since harvest (obviously). I was gone for a month in Jan and they weren't being burped at all. In Feb I was sorting through everything to make sure nothing had molded and some of it had.  I put the molded bud in a separate jar to be dealt with later. And I didn't make it through checking it all out either, so there was a jar of unchecked buds (possibly molded).
> 
> Now that I'm getting ready to put this harvest in jars, I was going through the old stuff to make room for the new. I checked the molded buds just to see what they looked like and I can't find any mold at all. I remember where it was on certain buds even and can't find evidence.
> 
> ...


Like DST said, When in doubt Hash it out.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> False Factoid Relating To A Horrible Pun #420:
> 
> After scouring the internet for the last few days, I came across this bit of info on the untold story of Digital Photography.
> Eastman Kodak was founded in 1889 and, within _*minutes*_, the first ever digital photo was snapped:
> ...


Dude that was slick. It took 3 bong hits before I Got It. 

Puff Puff Pass......


Edit: Dude is Pissed.

[video=youtube;CZpNqGFnD5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CZpNqGFnD5c#![/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jig have you looked through a scope to verify it is gone? Were you high when you saw it the 1st time? I have the same thing with some BBK. I thought I saw black stuff (mold) but now I dont see it???? Anyway it is somebody elses problem now cuz I wasnt chancing it. Maybe mold goes into remission sometimes lol?


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 3, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> When in doubt Hash it out.


one of my new mottos. thanks guys


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha, took me a few to get it too. Doobie, looking forward to hearing that Tom Sawyer. I'm trying to figure how that would go and curious to compare with what you come up with. 

Congrats on getting your new home D! I'm still trying to translate the first part of that so I'm a bit lost but I hope it's not too bad. I'm trying to get me a life too but too many people are complicating it. Which brings me to this from my day....

Doctors can be really, really stupid some times! For so called intelligent people, they seem to have no concept of common sense and completely lack the understanding that they have so convinced themselves they have. Anybody can be a moron. Even doctors. Go back on vacation you quack. You'd serve a better purpose there!

Hey everyone!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 3, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Dude that was slick. It took 3 bong hits before I Got It.
> 
> Puff Puff Pass......
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Cockney rants I'd hear when people noticed my accent. Lol


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

Unfortunately straight translation engines on the internet don't understand verbs that have been changed It's pretty much ours Duchies, keys will be ours on the 1st of May by all accounts.....


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2012)

Like a lot ^^^^^


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Anyone ever used Grunge Off before? I cleaned my bomg today and it's always a messy mission with poking kitchen roll up things and wot not. I have a bottle of this grunge off and just wondered if anyone had any experiences?


I use 90% isopropal and kosher salt and it looks like new....and for your hard to reach areas or for spoons, carborator spray cleaner does wonders, just rinse thoroughly.

It's amazing how many times 420 appears in everyday items and adds......



cof


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Got a question for you guys. So my last harvest from Nov has been in jars since harvest (obviously). I was gone for a month in Jan and they weren't being burped at all. In Feb I was sorting through everything to make sure nothing had molded and some of it had.  I put the molded bud in a separate jar to be dealt with later. And I didn't make it through checking it all out either, so there was a jar of unchecked buds (possibly molded).
> 
> Now that I'm getting ready to put this harvest in jars, I was going through the old stuff to make room for the new. I checked the molded buds just to see what they looked like and I can't find any mold at all. I remember where it was on certain buds even and can't find evidence.
> 
> ...



My moldy buds from the last grow were given a 20-30 second ISO wash then smoked as oil the only other thing to do with them is put them through some bubble sacks the water should wash all spores away or this is what i have read anyway.

And bong cleaner ISO and salt brings them up sparkling everytime much easier then trying to screw bog roll into holes lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

Google Translator:

English-Dutch: Fancy a bit of meatloaf love? 

Translation: zin in een beetje gehaktbrood liefde?

Then if you enter the dutch-english you get this.

Feel a little love meatloaf?


----------



## LordRalh3 (Apr 3, 2012)

I can for the first time make a proper contribution here, these shots were all taken today by my woman who took all of these with my 600 HPS on (pretty good aint she, I can never get a pic to turn out with those lights on) This is my current baby, it was even blessed with a double bud (polyploid?)


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> I can for the first time make a proper contribution here, these shots were all taken today by my woman who took all of these with my 600 HPS on (pretty good aint she, I can never get a pic to turn out with those lights on) This is my current baby, it was even blessed with a double bud (polyploid?)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2104873View attachment 2104865View attachment 2104866View attachment 2104867View attachment 2104868View attachment 2104869View attachment 2104870View attachment 2104871View attachment 2104872View attachment 2104864


Good looking plant and good pics-thanks for sharing



cof


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 3, 2012)

had a question for my fellow 600 boys, i been noticing that some leaves that were under other leaves and touching at same time, had water on them? leaves are releasing moister? when it was in veg i didn't think much of it but now that i'm on week 1 flowering was abit worried, the humidity is always between 40 and 55,


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> had a question for my fellow 600 boys, i been noticing that some leaves that were under other leaves and touching at same time, had water on them? leaves are releasing moister? when it was in veg i didn't think much of it but now that i'm on week 1 flowering was abit worried, the humidity is always between 40 and 55,




Iv had the same thing happen. I think its just moisture from the leaves / transpiration.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2012)

WHODAT!!!

Sup Dude, Hows life??


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Got a question for you guys. So my last harvest from Nov has been in jars since harvest (obviously). I was gone for a month in Jan and they weren't being burped at all. In Feb I was sorting through everything to make sure nothing had molded and some of it had.  I put the molded bud in a separate jar to be dealt with later. And I didn't make it through checking it all out either, so there was a jar of unchecked buds (possibly molded).
> 
> Now that I'm getting ready to put this harvest in jars, I was going through the old stuff to make room for the new. I checked the molded buds just to see what they looked like and I can't find any mold at all. I remember where it was on certain buds even and can't find evidence.
> 
> ...


If its not too late try water curing with some h202.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> WHODAT!!!
> 
> Sup Dude, Hows life??


Pretty dern good my friend  Had a long but nice day... 45 gallons of guano kelp casting tea brewing and foaming up real nicely  I love this stuff lol. I plan to graduate to brewing 500 gallon batches when the summer really starts kicking off. 
Also planted plenty of corn, beans, chard, beets, and cherry tomatoes today... had to come in, theses damn mosquitoes were eating me alive! time for another cold one and a bowl.

Hows ya doin?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Gettin my veggie garden going too 

Got some tomatos, supposed to be some big ones, like sandwich sized, so we will see.

Also got some corn going, radishes, lettuce leaf basil, peas, green beans, some mexican chile seeds that came from a guajillo pepper, and maybe a few other things as well. 

Still working on plans for my stealth box  Im thinking 30" x 30" by 5 ft high should be plenty of space for me to work with and not get too carried away.

Gonna start a worm farm, since working at the restaurant, I have a very LARGE supply of compost material  I need a 55 gallon drum to collect rainwater.

Here is the space I am working with for the veggies.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello 600 Club,
You guys think I should flower my 10 females under my two 600w hps lights? Or, let them continue to veg? They are between 14" and 19" all of which are predominately Indica. Im working with 4 Afghan Kush x Yumbolt; 2 Ak48; 4 Green Crack. All strains are 63 days old from germination.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2012)

What size space you got?


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 3, 2012)

If thats the amount of space you will have all throughout flower I would defo do some trimmin and flip those bitches.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

Im only using half of the 4x8 tent to veg. I spread the plants out, 5 on one side, 5 on the other and they look like they would probably fill the space. However, what I do not want to do is be like "damn I wish I would have vegged for another 7 days or so" you know what I mean?


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

Im only using half of the 4x8 tent to veg. I spread the plants out, 5 on one side, 5 on the other and they look like they would probably fill the space. However, what I do not want to do is be like "damn I wish I would have vegged for another 7 days or so" you know what I mean?
But yeah Ill be using the entire 4x8 tent with two 600w air-cooled hoods.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd go ahed and veg longer. I would ( and this is just MO ) upcan to bigger pots... More roots mOre fruits is always 
my line of thought!


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I cut the bottom out of the 3 gallon containers and added another 1.5 gallons of mix about 1 week ago. So veg longer? hmmm...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2012)

Ther roots have gone through the bottom of the container bu t not able to get to the outsides of the container. Iv done a 4x8 grow with 10 plants. They were in 5 gal buckets with a solid rootmass come harvest time,,, I wish I had gone up to 7 gal.... Then again it was with 4 --600ds and co2.... Guano kelp tea feed, yummy. Didnt you mention they were an indica Dom strain? The ones I did were blueberry kush.

Hold on let me give you a link to the journal.

Btw, should have asked before, what medium and nutes are you using?


Here ya go>>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336456-10-blueberry-kush-just-started.html


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Ther roots have gone through the bottom of the container bu t not able to get to the outsides of the container. Iv done a 4x8 grow with 10 plants. They were in 5 gal buckets with a solid rootmass come harvest time,,, I wish I had gone up to 7 gal.... Then again it was with 4 --600ds and co2.... Guano kelp tea feed, yummy. Didnt you mention they were an indica Dom strain? The ones I did were blueberry kush.
> 
> Hold on let me give you a link to the journal.
> 
> ...


Im using Sunshine Natural & Organic mix (soilless) and I have the FoxFarm Trio but I havent really fed them that much. It seems everytime I give nutes they get purple stems and start to yellow. Ive flushed twice in two weeks. Of course I let the containers dry out between flushing.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

Serously thinking of switching to organic nutes again! When I was out in Ca. in 2007 I used AN Mother Earth Super Tea Grow & Bloom and had minimal issues. These Green Crack plants are so sensitive. I have pH meter and ppm meter and never went above 250ppm when giving grow big. But damn few days later purple stems. Everytime I flush it cures the purple stem but not sure Im giving it enough nutes. I flush with plain water on gallon 1-8 then on the final gallon I gave 1/4 tsp of GrowBig and 1/2 teaspoon of tigerbloom.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2012)

*

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
@ 1-cup mix/5 gallons of water every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tbs. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
@ 2 cups/5 gallons of water EVERY watering.
You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half.​
​

*


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 3, 2012)

willhmx04 said:


> Serously thinking of switching to organic nutes again! When I was out in Ca. in 2007 I used AN Mother Earth Super Tea Grow & Bloom and had minimal issues. These Green Crack plants are so sensitive. I have pH meter and ppm meter and never went above 250ppm when giving grow big. But damn few days later purple stems. Everytime I flush it cures the purple stem but not sure Im giving it enough nutes. I flush with plain water on gallon 1-8 then on the final gallon I gave 1/4 tsp of GrowBig and 1/2 teaspoon of tigerbloom.


Purple stems are a common result of P deficiency if I'm not mistaken, something to consider.... They may be asking for more food rather than less. 

Whodat's tea mix looks killer, I like doing tea but I'm so damn lazy I just don't get around to it with any consistent frequency. A dose now and again makes them happier than without though. I can relate to your frustration! I run a lot of strains perpetually and super soil w/ occasional tea is awesome for me, makes my feedings simple and consistent since they're mostly just plain water. Mixing nutes for 8-10 different strains was a nightmare since they all like different feedings and I had to tailor their nutrient mix according to flowering cycle. If I identify a strain that likes more food I just throw them some chemical ferts now and again or go with a slightly larger container than they might need.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Purple stems are a common result of P deficiency if I'm not mistaken, something to consider.... They may be asking for more food rather than less.
> 
> Whodat's tea mix looks killer, I like doing tea but I'm so damn lazy I just don't get around to it with any consistent frequency. A dose now and again makes them happier than without though. I can relate to your frustration! I run a lot of strains perpetually and super soil w/ occasional tea is awesome for me, makes my feedings simple and consistent since they're mostly just plain water. Mixing nutes for 8-10 different strains was a nightmare since they all like different feedings and I had to tailor their nutrient mix according to flowering cycle. If I identify a strain that likes more food I just throw them some chemical ferts now and again or go with a slightly larger container than they might need.


Same here with the laziness lol However I love variety in my life and in my jar  I think I may just give it more tiger bloom when the soil dries out. What do you think about my flush, is it correct?


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

"Here ya go>>> 10 blueberry kush just started flower...INDOOR ORGANIC"

Nice Journal. I should have known by your username, but your an arch enemy on two sundays out of the year  I cant wait to outfit my Newton jersey with some top shelf bud. Yeah nice fat ones all around the number 1


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 3, 2012)

some recent pics of the crop:


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice on the moldy buds.

Anyone care for some frost action? Couple shots of some pretty purple coloring on the underside of some fan leaves.

Banana Kush cut at day 63 - 12/12:


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 3, 2012)

willhmx04 said:


> Same here with the laziness lol However I love variety in my life and in my jar  I think I may just give it more tiger bloom when the soil dries out. What do you think about my flush, is it correct?


Which mix number are you running? At 250ppm I would venture to guess they're underfed as opposed to overfed but that would all depend on the nutrient strength of your soil less mix and how long they've been in the containers. Looking at your pics I would also guess underfed by the pale green leaves and lower yellowing, the plants look fairly mature. You might consider getting yourself a copy of the fox farm feeding schedule and see how they respond. If you decide to stick with the FF schedule through flower get yourself some cal mag, I always had issues around weeks 2-3 with cal mag deficiencies in flower. Those babies are ready for the flip, 2 x 600 should work fine as far as I can see  Good luck!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice on the moldy buds.
> 
> Anyone care for some frost action? Couple shots of some pretty purple coloring on the underside of some fan leaves.
> 
> ...


Very Nice, love the frost on the backs of the fans.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks fellas. 

I'm pretty stoked, think I'm gonna drop some money on a piece of guitar equipment in the next few days. Once I get the thing and figure it out I might even make a video to bore you all with, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice & thick frost, jig!
And love the purply color to the leaves.
Reminds me of an African Violet.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked, think I'm gonna drop some money on a piece of guitar equipment in the next few days. Once I get the thing and figure it out I might even make a video to bore you all with, lol.


"Like" I knocked the cobwebs off my acoustic today and did some Twangin'


Thought this pic came out cool. :")


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Generally in sentence construction in Dutch, the hulpwerkwoord (auxillary verb) goes at the start, as in most languages. The Verb generally goes at the end of the sentence.
i.e
I am - Ik ben
He is - Hij is
We are - Wij zijn
as a few examples.


Now the Verb for the sentence goes at the end. In a question the Person and the Auxillary verb are moved around naturally. So your question formally would be
Heb je zin in een beetje gehaktbrood liefde te hebben (te hebben - because it is something that is going to happen so we need a verb at the end to indicate this.



wormdrive66 said:


> Google Translator:
> 
> English-Dutch: Fancy a bit of meatloaf love?
> 
> ...



Anyway, morning all. Got some new babies popping up at the minute. Hoping for success with some Headband, KandyKushxChemDawgxStomerOG, CheesexUrkBreeze, and KushxExoCheese. Got at least 1 of each popping it's head up just now so happy days.

Peace, DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Generally in sentence construction in Dutch, the hulpwerkwoord (auxillary verb) goes at the start, as in most languages. The Verb generally goes at the end of the sentence.
> i.e
> I am - Ik ben
> He is - Hij is
> ...


Just got schooled damn


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Would be happy to school anyone in the Dam......you know where I'll be at 420!


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 4, 2012)

For everyone that uses reflective walls. Found this pic interesting. Top is panda film and bottom is orca film. Notice the hot spots of light on the panda film with none on the orca.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice on the moldy buds.
> 
> Anyone care for some frost action? Couple shots of some pretty purple coloring on the underside of some fan leaves.
> 
> ...


wow man, i especially like these 3 pics!! that is nuts!! well done, love how the leaves are soo juicy with resin......sweet as man, i rank that up with the best

now my buds look totally different, and i haven't a clue what kind of strain, but i hit week 7 this friday, and as some may see, the hairs are browning at the tips and the calyxs are swelling fast


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Not long to go now flow.....I see the tips are burned....you going mad with the boost. lol Have u tried Ripen for a flush. I use coco and use for the last 10 days or so. Really brings out the flavour


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Not long to go now flow.....I see the tips are burned....you going mad with the boost. lol Have u tried Ripen for a flush. I use coco and use for the last 10 days or so. Really brings out the flavour


lol, yeah i see the burnt tips, i honestly thought she could of handled another full strength feed, she was taking it hard, as soon as i saw the burn a few days ago, i backed off and topped up with fresh water, it could of gotten alot worse, i mean, i'm only going normal feed rates, and i flush weekly with florakleen, she perspires like a pig, so any perspiration coming through the tips gets further burnt with my radical airflow i got happening in there, i got 3 fans for circulation, + my extraction fan, i really wanted the plant to breathe this time, so she's even got a bit of what i think is wind burn here and there, she'll be ok, how long would you say? i got an inspection coming up on the 20th!!

maybe instead of another nutrient load, i'll just keep topping up with water, if i'm getting close, its got about 80% in the res, i topped it up yesterday


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Im a firm believer in, its ready when your ready. Circumstances mean she will have to come down in a week or so(your inspection)

16 days till inspection. 7 day flush, 7 day dry, 2 days gutting the place. lol


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im a firm believer in, its ready when your ready. Circumstances mean she will have to come down in a week or so(your inspection)
> 
> 16 days till inspection. 7 day flush, 7 day dry, 2 days gutting the place. lol


i was thinking a 3 day flush, i use 100% perlite, and flush each week, if not more!! with florakleen, and she's a tent, so i just tuck her in the corner for an hour while she pokes her nose around  set the room up to make it look like a music room , easy as

so maybe 5-6 days will be safe, if need be, i'll put the buds in a box and put it in the car, as long as they are 80% dry i think that should be ok  hopefully things work out ok for me!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

I just water my plants the last week, no additives. What do these flush products have in them?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Plant-Nutrition/General-Hydroponics/GH-Ripen/


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I just water my plants the last week, no additives. What do these flush products have in them?


i'm not entirely sure, but it works i tested it on the salt build up in my measuring cups, let them soak for 5 mins, it all dissolved, the site states:

Ingredients: Flora Kleen Cleaning Flush Solution is a specially formulated mixture of chemicals that 
are mixed in proportions to assure adequate removal of nutrient residues. The chemical identity of 
the compounds and exact proportions used in the mixture are a trade secret.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Generally in sentence construction in Dutch, the hulpwerkwoord (auxillary verb) goes at the start, as in most languages. The Verb generally goes at the end of the sentence.
> i.e
> I am - Ik ben
> He is - Hij is
> ...


Thanks for the dutch lesson D, always good to start the day off by learning something. That bannana kush is looking dank jig needless to say.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm not entirely sure, but it works i tested it on the salt build up in my measuring cups, let them soak for 5 mins, it all dissolved, the site states:
> 
> Ingredients: Flora Kleen Cleaning Flush Solution is a specially formulated mixture of chemicals that
> are mixed in proportions to assure adequate removal of nutrient residues. The chemical identity of
> the compounds and exact proportions used in the mixture are a trade secret.


Salt being water soluable isn't the biggest thing you're gonna need to worry about flushing out. I think its more of the heavy metals. I personally would rather go straight water for two week+ before chop, rather than try to flush everything out of the plant the last few days.u might lose a gram or two but it isn't like they're gonna put on ounces in the last week


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

2 weeks sounds drastic, i flushed for 2 days my first grow and it was magnificent and smooth, and that was just plain water, my 2nd grow i flushed for around 7-9 days thinking it would make a better taste. the crop wasnt as good as it could of been to begin with, so it was hard to tell, but i dont think it needed the extra flushing, i'll go with my set 3 days flushing, 2 days with ph'd water and florakleen, then 1 night of fresh water and darkness 24hrs, then chop, be a good basis for comparison i think, my sample nug is already nice and tastey, so it can olny get better i hope


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Chemicals......uuuurgh. lol.


supersillybilly said:


> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Plant-Nutrition/General-Hydroponics/GH-Ripen/





flowamasta said:


> i'm not entirely sure, but it works i tested it on the salt build up in my measuring cups, let them soak for 5 mins, it all dissolved, the site states:
> 
> Ingredients: Flora Kleen Cleaning Flush Solution is a specially formulated mixture of chemicals that
> are mixed in proportions to assure adequate removal of nutrient residues. The chemical identity of
> the compounds and exact proportions used in the mixture are a trade secret.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Chemicals......uuuurgh. lol.


but not salts...which is what makes the bud taste shitty without a flush


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

I try to avoid chemicals as much as possible.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

aren't all nutrients chemicals ???they are all based with the same elements, potassium nitrate, calcium nitrate.....there are chemicals in our drinking water....chemicals are part of mother nature, that is where they come from to begin with. the body produces chemicals, i could go on and on, u obviously are an organic man ey? kudos to you for going that route, i picked synthetics to keep it more simple, hey if you get good results using 'chemicals' what's wrong with that? i have a mate who grows organic fish farm, same strain as mine, we get very similar results, and can't tell the difference between tastes


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, i try to avoid man made synthesised chemicals then....


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

do you have a good reason why?? just curious....because they do the exact same thing....on a molecular structure. as to why they are called 'synthetics'


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

i only say this, cause i've worked in greenhouses growing fruits and veggies, and love organics too, but i myself have mixed up nutrients (synthetic) for strawberries, and seen amazing results that tasted sooo nice, and it really made me wonder...

you obviously have some hardcore experience behind you, so maybe you can shine the light in this topic, i'm interested on your view


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 2 weeks sounds drastic, i flushed for 2 days my first grow and it was magnificent and smooth, and that was just plain water, my 2nd grow i flushed for around 7-9 days thinking it would make a better taste. the crop wasnt as good as it could of been to begin with, so it was hard to tell, but i dont think it needed the extra flushing, i'll go with my set 3 days flushing, 2 days with ph'd water and florakleen, then 1 night of fresh water and darkness 24hrs, then chop, be a good basis for comparison i think, my sample nug is already nice and tastey, so it can olny get better i hope


hey, everyone has their own methods


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm not entirely sure, but it works i tested it on the salt build up in my measuring cups, let them soak for 5 mins, it all dissolved, the site states:
> 
> Ingredients: Flora Kleen Cleaning Flush Solution is a specially formulated mixture of chemicals that
> are mixed in proportions to assure adequate removal of nutrient residues. The chemical identity of
> the compounds and exact proportions used in the mixture are a trade secret.


Sugar water dude, just like clearex...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sugar water dude, just like clearex...


yeah i have heard that, but it isnt stated on their website, so that is kinda unproven....but i'll go with that, it can't be bad, my mentor says ' if i wanna waste more money' he says it probably cant hurt if it seems to work, when i flush with it, it does seem to dislodge some extra gunk, and some bits of root hairs now and then.....i must admit, i'm getting a much more stable ph using it after i flush, it doesn't drop dramatically after the first couple of days after a purge, so i'm not having to add any ph up...


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I also grow vegetables in a greenhouse and can only say the difference in home grown and mass produced (in holland - generally hydroponically) and organically grown, is worlds apart.

I am no chemist so cannot dispute your claim that they do the same thing on a molecular level. All chemicals have half lifes however, are you 100% synthesised chemicals have the same half lifes? This I don't know.

Having done hydro many years ago with a straight forward nft system, and also smoking most of the weed at that time grown hydroponically, I feel the depth of flavours in organic is just more suited to what I like to smoke. It's really simple as that.

As far as running an organic system, I def wouldn't want to start adding synthesised nutrients to my set up when I run a living soil based medium. Again, just like you wouldn't throw some organic nutes into your hydro system as they can be unsutiable for the medium.


It's probably more of a lifestyle choice than anything, just like trying to buy better quality food produce I guess. I prefer to smoke my organically grown weed, and have smelled loads of stuff created for the shops of the same strains that have no where near the same depth of flavour, taste, smell, and in most cases the effect.






flowamasta said:


> do you have a good reason why?? just curious....because they do the exact same thing....on a molecular structure. as to why they are called 'synthetics'





flowamasta said:


> i only say this, cause i've worked in greenhouses growing fruits and veggies, and love organics too, but i myself have mixed up nutrients (synthetic) for strawberries, and seen amazing results that tasted sooo nice, and it really made me wonder...
> 
> you obviously have some hardcore experience behind you, so maybe you can shine the light in this topic, i'm interested on your view


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Well I also grow vegetables in a greenhouse and can only say the difference in home grown and mass produced (in holland - generally hydroponically) and organically grown, is worlds apart.
> 
> I am no chemist so cannot dispute your claim that they do the same thing on a molecular level. All chemicals have half lifes however, are you 100% synthesised chemicals have the same half lifes? This I don't know.
> 
> ...



thanx for that in depth reply  i would love to try a really really nice dank strain, something that all you guys are lucky enough to get hold of  in a purely organic outdoor mix, they would be something i would totally be up for, i understand that organics is 'live' and would certainly contribute to taste in some way surely, would you agree that the taste can also be different based on the resins flavour to begin with, and the sugars and waxes that the plant produces? surely these would be affected both ways differently, i'm actully growing 6 small plants in my yard, 5 of which are flowering, they are all in organic mediums/perlite mixed in i will feed 3 with synthetics, and 2 without anything atall, just water, the other is almost ready, if u haven't seen it....do you think this could provide a good basis for comparison?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Mineral VS Organics...One Afrawfraw's opinion...

Organic nutrients are nutrient forms found in nature which can be processed using natural means, I.e. Sunlight, drying, aging, Etc.

Mineral nutrients are the finished product when bacteria and other micro organisms break down the organic material into N,P,K, Etc.

Organic nutrients is like you eating a salad.

Mineral nutrients are like you taking a daily multivitamin.

Both contain nutrients, but 1 form needs to be digested, the other is ready to pass through your stomach lining.

Organic nutrients require processing by the microorganisms before they are available.

Mineral nutrients do not require action before they can pass through the rhizosphere of the root flesh and travel through the plant.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

For outdoor, Organics hands down!

For indoor, Minerals seem way cleaner and easier to control.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

producing N, P & K synthetically is not an easy process, it takes other chemicals to produce these. Like solvent extractors and chemical compounds that are high in these additives that are able to be extracted. 

Have you ever seen a chemical fertilizer processing plant? Probably not, because they are crazy shit.

There is a reason most good farmers don't use chemical fertilizers in their crops.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 4, 2012)

mornin sixers,some bubba 76 pre chop


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

so in other words mineral nutrients is like feeding directly like an iv tube in the hospital, and organics is like eating a sandwich....if you put it that way ??  i even rather my vitamins in pills than eating fruit or vegetables, but i'm an idiot.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

As far as the comparison things goes Flow, I guess it depends, if all the strains are the same then should be a good comparison.

And Sixstring, thanks for the Pr0n!!! Very nice looking.

Going for a 409 today, can't be arsed waiting the next 11 minutes....


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> so in other words mineral nutrients is like feeding directly like an iv tube in the hospital, and organics is like eating a sandwich....if you put it that way ??  i even rather my vitamins in pills than eating fruit or vegetables, but i'm an idiot.


kinda, except the shit in an IV will just keep you alive while the sandwich is actually food.

BTW vitamin pills do not replace a healthy diet, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

I also tend to stay clear of Vitamin pills, the only thing I ever really take are Vitimin C when I have a cold (and that's cause my Mother in law tend to buy me a bottle of it every year for Xmas, lol. I always think, wtf is this. the bottle say's something like 1000% of your dailly allowance.....so what is my body doing with the excess 900% of vitimin C it gets in that pill? I find most pills makes yer pish look weird as well, lol. Which is probably where the 900% is!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> producing N, P & K synthetically is not an easy process, it takes other chemicals to produce these. Like solvent extractors and chemical compounds that are high in these additives that are able to be extracted.
> 
> Have you ever seen a chemical fertilizer processing plant? Probably not, because they are crazy shit.
> 
> There is a reason most good farmers don't use chemical fertilizers in their crops.



Enough said rite here. 

Flowa, did you notice you never agree with anyone but yourself,,, and maybe your mentor. Try and be a little more open minded.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> producing N, P & K synthetically is not an easy process, it takes other chemicals to produce these. Like solvent extractors and chemical compounds that are high in these additives that are able to be extracted.
> 
> Have you ever seen a chemical fertilizer processing plant? Probably not, because they are crazy shit.
> 
> There is a reason most good farmers don't use chemical fertilizers in their crops.


Actually, I have to disagree with you there. I wouldn't say "Most good farmers use organics." While organics is more forgiving, and certainly the way to go outside, most research regarding plants is conducted using synthetic nutrients.

IMHO, it all boils down to the farmer. Pissing on your plants is disgusting, yet organic. It's more the soldier than the rifle. Yes, organics has a particular taste. Yes it's natural. Yes, it grows plants. But for budget and speed, synthetic hydro wins all day. I've seen probably 100 or more grow ops. I'm not Soma or anything, but I've compared the two. Organics is slow good tasting. Synthetics are faster, easier to control.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

I only saw one pic at first....now 3?


The last pic rocks, very trippy.


sixstring2112 said:


> mornin sixers,some bubba 76 pre chop


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> As far as the comparison things goes Flow, I guess it depends, if all the strains are the same then should be a good comparison.
> 
> And Sixstring, thanks for the Pr0n!!! Very nice looking.
> 
> Going for a 409 today, can't be arsed waiting the next 11 minutes....


 man nearly 4:20pm ?? is that what u mean? it's 11:45 pm here

yes they are all the same strains  i cut them myself 



geekmike said:


> kinda, except the shit in an IV will just keep you alive while the sandwich is actually food.
> 
> BTW vitamin pills do not replace a healthy diet, lol.


ohhhh come on man, not you to my mrs is already on to me. centrum is just fine i say  i eat my carrots  if you charcoal them and cover them in gravy

here is my outdoor clones  oh Sixstring! nice n healthy mate 







and here is my 12 inch high clone, different strain..... almost choppy time for this little girl, she had a sister 5 days ago, here is a sample i took about 1 week ago


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I also tend to stay clear of Vitamin pills, the only thing I ever really take are Vitimin C when I have a cold (and that's cause my Mother in law tend to buy me a bottle of it every year for Xmas, lol. I always think, wtf is this. the bottle say's something like 1000% of your dailly allowance.....so what is my body doing with the excess 900% of vitimin C it gets in that pill? I find most pills makes yer pish look weird as well, lol. Which is probably where the 900% is!


lol, yea over 2000mg of Vit. C can cause vomiting & nausia, lol


edit- and diarrhea


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Enough said rite here.
> 
> Flowa, did you notice you never agree with anyone but yourself,,, and maybe your mentor. Try and be a little more open minded.


ohh come on man, i thought i was, i am conversating with dst if u read.....

edit : it is hard to agree when you dont fully understand something, and i'm not saying i'm a know all am I. but hey, I obviously liked my metors style, and he has helped me get some amazing results, so how can i not agree with that? it would be hard to steer me in a different direction, unless i see visually that it would help my yield/quality, as to why i have a UVB light with my grow, and thats thatnx to Gastanker, i was doubtful at first, but i saw his results, now i'm seeing mine 

i agree where i see fit mate  I'm sorry if i sounded blunt, but my way is the only way i know how to grow, and i dont see many growing my way, and i wonder why


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Being predominantly someone who grows for himself, I like this statement....


afrawfraw said:


> Organics is slow good tasting. Synthetics are faster, easier to control.


Notice the lack of the word _taste_ in the synthetics, hehe. Only joking hydrobods, don't shoot me down please.


----------



## phishtank (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I've officially joined the 600 club. Picked up two of the dual 600W ballasts, 4 lumenaire 8 hoods and 4 600W digilux bulbs. Plan on going back to the hydro store and doubling that up...didnt have enough room in the SUV to get everything.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

hehe, I tend to agree with whodat, flow you are a headstrong lad....but hey, that's not always a bad thing in life. 

We can all get along, just requires a bit of tweaking in the interface. I would like to think of myself as a Middleware, I feel comfortable speaking with all sorts of people of all sorts of flavours, I just tweak the interface slightly

Now anyway, were we having a nutrient debate or what? lol...

fuk me, looks like I'll be going to the pub soon-ish.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Like......


phishtank said:


> well i've officially joined the 600 club. Picked up two of the dual 600w ballasts, 4 lumenaire 8 hoods and 4 600w digilux bulbs. Plan on going back to the hydro store and doubling that up...didnt have enough room in the suv to get everything.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

i gotta add, the nices bud i'ver ever smoked was apparently shiva shanti, and it was barely dry, and this stuff flew around soo quick, i fell in love with it, and was devastated when i found out i could no longer get it, it felt like 1 in a million weed, well, i found out where this stuff grew, and it was some just backyarder doin his own small grow, stinkin out his neighborhood out with no filter, he most certainly was not organic, but this weed i tell you, was like a sticky wet dream, the smell surrounding the house was incredible. it was strain related beautiful taste, it had nothing to do with the way he grew i can tell you that much  it blows me away to think of it really, bacause there is always debate on this, and i don't know shit really!! this is my 3rd grow!! has anyone ever had any bad tasting weed grown organically?? i have, so it doesn't all taste better. i think it comes down to the love from the grower, and it does come with talent i believe...


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Mineral VS Organics...One Afrawfraw's opinion...
> 
> Organic nutrients are nutrient forms found in nature which can be processed using natural means, I.e. Sunlight, drying, aging, Etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this but what point is trying to be made? If I premineralize all my organic amendments via a long aerated bacterial brew and then add them to the soil is it bad? They will all be immediately available to the plants just like the mineral nutrients... What about guanos which were already processed by the bacteria in the birds/bats gut? They are immediately available just like mineral nutes... How about all of the premineralized organic bottled nutrient lines? 

I'm an organic farmer and definitely recommend growing organically but to say that immediately available nutrients are somehow worse than those that need processing in the soil is a bit silly and really excludes many many of the organic amendments as good "sandwich" amendments. It depends on the type of mineral nute of course but many organic amendments break down into the exact same form of N and P that the chemical nutes are - moleculary no difference.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

good input gas, i actually forgot about guano bat shit, that is something that my father used once upon a time powdered brown shit right?? expensive aswell from what i remember


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

That is a rhetorical statement, flow of course badly grown organic weed can taste shit, lol. I think we have all grown something a bit off-ish, lol.

If your experience is that synthetically grown weed is better, then that's all good too.

Hey, I keep using the -ish at the end of words. Anyone know of the background with ish? I read that is came from the Jews, and when they arrived in Brittania, it was later that the Engl-ish word appeared. I need to do more readin on this, just wondered if anyone knew owt? May be I should check the UK growers thread, but most there can't even spell (lmfao _ I hope some are reading this, hehe).


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> That is a rhetorical statement, flow of course badly grown organic weed can taste shit, lol. I think we have all grown something a bit off-ish, lol.
> 
> If your experience is that synthetically grown weed is better, then that's all good too.
> 
> Hey, I keep using the -ish at the end of words. Anyone know of the background with ish? I read that is came from the Jews, and when they arrived in Brittania, it was later that the Engl-ish word appeared. I need to do more readin on this, just wondered if anyone knew owt? May be I should check the UK growers thread, but most there can't even spell (lmfao _ I hope some are reading this, hehe).


[h=2]ish[/h][SUP]1 [/SUP]&#8194;
*1.*a suffix used to form adjectives from nouns, with the senseof &#8220;belonging to&#8221; ( _British; __Danish; __English; __Spanish _); &#8220;afterthe manner of,&#8221; &#8220;having the characteristics of,&#8221; &#8220;like&#8221; (_babyish; __girlish; __mulish _); &#8220;addicted to,&#8221; &#8220;inclined or tendingto&#8221; ( _bookish; __freakish _); &#8220;near or about&#8221; ( _fiftyish; __sevenish _).

*2.*a suffix used to form adjectives from other adjectives, withthe sense of &#8220;somewhat,&#8221; &#8220;rather&#8221; ( _oldish; __reddish; __sweetish_).


​


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I agree with all of this but what point is trying to be made? If I premineralize all my organic amendments via a long aerated bacterial brew and then add them to the soil is it bad? They will all be immediately available to the plants just like the mineral nutrients... What about guanos which were already processed by the bacteria in the birds/bats gut? They are immediately available just like mineral nutes... How about all of the premineralized organic bottled nutrient lines?
> 
> I'm an organic farmer and definitely recommend growing organically but to say that immediately available nutrients are somehow worse than those that need processing in the soil is a bit silly and really excludes many many of the organic amendments as good "sandwich" amendments.


I never said one was "Better" than the other. They just perform differently. What's your goal? Cannabis cup entry? Organics. Growing for 3 patients in an indoor garden on a budget and need meds fast? Synthetics. Good luck with those organics if you try to keep them. Hydro uses way less water, and there for way less nutes. My flower room uses 40 gallons a week! My friend runs organics in smart pots. He uses 40 gallons every 3 days! That's twice the water and nutes. I just can't afford that. I spend 10 us dollars a month on nutrients. =) The ONLY differences I see in yield when compared to organics is that "OG taste" is gone and I run an extra crop every year...


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

adding to the nutrient thing here...

In my statement I wan't saying that nutrients are necessarily harmful, but the process in which they are derived is harmful and the practices that these chemical companies have for disposing their solvents and other waste is just appalling.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i gotta add, the nices bud i'ver ever smoked was apparently shiva shanti, and it was barely dry, and this stuff flew around soo quick, i fell in love with it, and was devastated when i found out i could no longer get it, it felt like 1 in a million weed, well, i found out where this stuff grew, and it was some just backyarder doin his own small grow, stinkin out his neighborhood out with no filter, he most certainly was not organic, but this weed i tell you, was like a sticky wet dream, the smell surrounding the house was incredible. it was strain related beautiful taste, it had nothing to do with the way he grew i can tell you that much  it blows me away to think of it really, bacause there is always debate on this, and i don't know shit really!! this is my 3rd grow!! has anyone ever had any bad tasting weed grown organically?? i have, so it doesn't all taste better. i think it comes down to the love from the grower, and it does come with talent i believe...


Exactly, it's more the soldier than the rifle. =)


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I never said one was "Better" than the other. They just perform differently. What's your goal? Cannabis cup entry? Organics. Growing for 3 patients in an indoor garden on a budget and need meds fast? Synthetics. Good luck with those organics if you try to keep them. Hydro uses way less water, and there for way less nutes. My flower room uses 40 gallons a week! My friend runs organics in smart pots. He uses 40 gallons every 3 days! That's twice the water and nutes. I just can't afford that. I spend 10 us dollars a month on nutrients. =) The ONLY differences I see in yield when compared to organics is that "OG taste" is gone and I run an extra crop every year...


In your opinion does organic hydro taste the same as chem hydro? I've never done either so I'm a bit curious but they are both 100% immediately available nutes... Neither have a ever used organic hydro nutes - curious as to if 100% immediately available organic nutes produce a product different than organic nutrients that must be mineralized in the actual soil the plant is growing in. 

Anyone ever run an organic bottled nute line against organically amended soil?


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good input gas, i actually forgot about guano bat shit, that is something that my father used once upon a time powdered brown shit right?? expensive aswell from what i remember


I get 5lbs of bat guano for $10

edit- 

I also use Super Soil, it's crazy cheep Just so you know. I ran a Advanced Nutrients plant right next to my SS and I have seen much happier & healthier plants (given I was using FFOF as well) and I think I spent less than $200 to fill up 2 large trash cans with it.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

hehe, I know what it means Bill, just looking at the origins of how the word was made up.....if ya know what I mean?


billcollector99 said:


> *ish*
> 
> [SUP]1 [/SUP]&#8194;
> *1.*a suffix used to form adjectives from nouns, with the senseof &#8220;belonging to&#8221; ( _British; __Danish; __English; __Spanish _); &#8220;afterthe manner of,&#8221; &#8220;having the characteristics of,&#8221; &#8220;like&#8221; (_babyish; __girlish; __mulish _); &#8220;addicted to,&#8221; &#8220;inclined or tendingto&#8221; ( _bookish; __freakish _); &#8220;near or about&#8221; ( _fiftyish; __sevenish _).
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, thats mighty cheap lad. 

You can't get shit for &#8364;10 in Europe these day, but apparentley you can actually get shit for $10, lol.


geekmike said:


> I get 5lbs of bat guano for $10


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

What's the origin of the neologism "-ish", as in "I'll meet you at sevenish" or "He looked a little sheepish"? I'm curious about its etymology.​ Well, first, it's hardly a neologism; the suffix *-ish* has, in one sense or another, been in English since the beginning. But some of its senses are comparatively new, it is true. 
Our *-ish* is a suffix that forms adjectives from nouns or other adjectives. Some of the senses existed in Old English (then spelled *-isc* but pronounced the same way), such as 'of, being, or pertaining to', used to form adjectives indicating a national, ethnic, or religious origin (*British, Jewish*). 
A very common sense is 'after the manner of; having the characteristics of; like', used chiefly to form adjectives, sometimes derogative. There were a small number of words in this sense in Old English, of which *cildisc* 'childish' and *cierlisc* 'churlish' are among the few to have made it to the present. Among the many others, from the Middle English period or later, are *babyish, boyish, clownish, foolish, girlish*, and *selfish*. Your *sheepish* shows this meaning, in the original sense 'like a sheep, as in meekness or docility', and hence 'embarrassed or bashful', the main current sense. 
A related meaning is 'addicted to; inclined or tending to': *bookish, thievish*. From the early nineteenth century, this sense became very common in nonce-coinages such as *Mark Twainish, Queen Anne-ish, jolly-good-fellowish*, etc. 
Finally, the last main sense formed from nouns is 'near; approximately', used with numbers, as *thirtyish* 'about thirty (years old)', or your *sevenish* 'about seven (o'clock)'. (Old joke: prostitute is working a party with her appointment book. "I can see you around eightish, Mike, and I have time for Bill at nineish." She looks around. "Tenish, anyone?") This sense is the rather recent one, but is still not really a neologism, as it has been in use since the early twentieth century. 
The adjective-to-adjective sense is 'somewhat; rather': *oldish; reddish; sweetish*. This apparently originated among color terms and then spread to other adjectives. It is also unique to English; other languages with a cognate to *-ish* use a different ending for their color adjectives. 
An ending cognate with *-ish* is found in various Germanic languages. It is related to the Greek diminutive suffix *-iskos*; the suffix *-esque* (*picturesque; Kafkaesque*) is ultimately from the Germanic source of *-ish* but was borrowed through French. 
There is another suffix *-ish*, found chiefly in verbs borrowed from French or sometimes Latin: *nourish, perish; extinguish*. There are some other words in *-ish* that do not come from either of these, but had different endings that ended up getting pronounced, and spelled, *-ish*.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2012)

i been useing this for a lil bit,cost 10 bucs a bottle.

my plants respond well to the use of this stuff,along with Fox Farm nutes(grow big-tiger bloom)
not full on organic,but dam close.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> adding to the nutrient thing here...
> 
> In my statement I wan't saying that nutrients are necessarily harmful, but the process in which they are derived is harmful and the practices that these chemical companies have for disposing their solvents and other waste is just appalling.


No arguments there at all. The discharges can be compared to petroleum and plastic production. Nasty stuff. I do snub my nose at farmers who introduce synthetic nutrients to water tables by applying outdoors. If you grow outdoor, it behooves you to use organics. As for the factory's involved in making my nutrients...I hate the conditions cows are kept in in america, but I love my steak a little more. Do people who buy a Prius know that Toyota made that vehicle so it's factories can pollute a little more?

In the grand scheme of things, there isn't anything we can do, short of blowing up the planet, that mother nature can't correct. Our pollution's amount to a 2 year old coloring on the wall. The wall is very old, and will be around long after the crayon is gone.

The planet is 4.5 billion years old.
Dinosaurs survived for 165 million years.
Man is 50,000 years old.
We could survive for a million years, then be wiped like a spill.
And the next species which evolves would try and guess what happened.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

everyones on their game tonight!!! ok, here is a shot of my small sample i took of my indoor about 6 days ago, still bit green, i snipped the top off this morning, cause i just couldnt wait, even though i got tissues stuffed up my damn nose, and i cant smell my own shit...
yes this sample is imature. yes it looks fluffy, and yes its no where near top quality ....yet, but it does give a nice show of resin, bit of a tease really, but it gives u a bit of an idea of what it may look like soon, except more filled out, this sample was right next to the fan, and just couldnt bend the damn thing, it was totally in the way....eehem. it was ok here it is







now if anyones seen my outdoor crops of this strain, u will notice how remarkably similar they look  finally, i have a more natural look, not the solid red golf balls like last grow


----------



## phishtank (Apr 4, 2012)

What kind of medium are you guys using. I don't think I want to use FFOF this time around. What kind of nuteless soil-less medium would be good.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

i use 100% perlite, not that anyone cares  jk


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> In your opinion does organic hydro taste the same as chem hydro? I've never done either so I'm a bit curious but they are both 100% immediately available nutes... Neither have a ever used organic hydro nutes - curious as to if 100% immediately available organic nutes produce a product different than organic nutrients that must be mineralized in the actual soil the plant is growing in.
> 
> Anyone ever run an organic bottled nute line against organically amended soil?


Every organic hydro set up I've seen was disgusting. It smelled and yield suffered. The problem with organics is your taking part of an age old system, and moving it into a synthetic environment. Just as I do not suggest taking synthetics outside, I discourage taking organics inside. If you drain to waste, and your soil is alive, you get yummy meds. But if you try to recirculate organics, it gets slimy stinky real fast, even with O2 in the water. 

When I used organics, I used GO line minus the fish nastiness. I had great results. I also use amended soil for veggies outside. I would say bottled OG's are a hair faster and easier to correct. Amended soils need to be on point, or your flushing for weeks...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

phishtank said:


> What kind of medium are you guys using. I don't think I want to use FFOF this time around. What kind of nuteless soil-less medium would be good.


I use 100% Coconut coir, on a bed of course perlite.

You need to flush the coir before use, but it drains well and holds nutrients.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> hehe, I tend to agree with whodat, flow you are a headstrong lad....but hey, that's not always a bad thing in life.
> 
> We can all get along, just requires a bit of tweaking in the interface. I would like to think of myself as a Middleware, I feel comfortable speaking with all sorts of people of all sorts of flavours, I just tweak the interface slightly
> 
> ...


hellow there, well if i had to put some input in there, i would say canna nutes range is really good quality!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

i think organics is for the seriously seasoned greenthumbs, who want a healthier lifestyle, can't be far off there surely....i love seeing my mates fish farm aquaponics system, surprisingly it doesnt smell that bad, but he runs good circulation, and filters, but i totally agree with you being slimy, it was one thing he pointed out to me, but he's a fisherman thru and thru and he just has to have damn fish in his setup, free nutrients  just has to feed the fish, as far as i know....


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

phishtank said:


> What kind of medium are you guys using. I don't think I want to use FFOF this time around. What kind of nuteless soil-less medium would be good.


i would say canna coco pro plus, has no nutes in it so your in control, and switching to coco is the best thing i ever did!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Every organic hydro set up I've seen was disgusting. It smelled and yield suffered. The problem with organics is your taking part of an age old system, and moving it into a synthetic environment. Just as I do not suggest taking synthetics outside, I discourage taking organics inside. If you drain to waste, and your soil is alive, you get yummy meds. But if you try to recirculate organics, it gets slimy stinky real fast, even with O2 in the water.
> 
> When I used organics, I used GO line minus the fish nastiness. I had great results. I also use amended soil for veggies outside. I would say bottled OG's are a hair faster and easier to correct. Amended soils need to be on point, or your flushing for weeks...


hehe, yeah I can only imagine how nasty an organic hydro grow would get. You understand that the GO line is all immediately available right? No bennies necessary - Makes sense that it's a bit easier to dose than amending soil. And not to be a dick but you can't flush organic amendments that haven't been mineralized. Good to hear the result are similar though. Thank you.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Nas, I heard lots of people in Atlantis used Canna!! lol. You all good?

Burger then off to the pub guys, laters....

DST


----------



## phishtank (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright cool canna coco it is. I feel like the FFOF is just way too loaded down with nutes in the beginning and it just causes some unwanted problems if plants are nute sensitive.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> hehe, yeah I can only imagine how nasty an organic hydro grow would get. You understand that the GO line is all immediately available right? No bennies necessary - Makes sense that it's a bit easier to dose than amending soil. And not to be a dick but you can't flush organic amendments that haven't been mineralized. Good to hear the result are similar though. Thank you.


Not to be a dick back, but while GO delivers immediately available nutrients, not ALL of the nutrients can be taken up by the roots immediately. And flushing amended soil helps clear the rhizosphere of micro organisms and the freshly chelated minerals so they aren't as abundant at the roots. 

For every organic gardener, I recommend a few books I grabbed that helped immensely!

"Teaming with Microbes" by Jeff Lowenfels & Wayne Lewis
"Rodale's Ultimate Encyclopedia of Organic Gardening" by Rodale
"The Organic Gardeners Handbook of Natural Pest and Disease Control" by Rodale

Super helpful.


----------



## LordRalh3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Because of you Flowmasta im also growing in 100% perlite hempy, your an inspiration man


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

phishtank said:


> Alright cool canna coco it is. I feel like the FFOF is just way too loaded down with nutes in the beginning and it just causes some unwanted problems if plants are nute sensitive.


When I was OG inside, I used FFHF. It has base amendments like castings, but never burned anything, even clones. (After rooting, of course)


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Not to be a dick back, but while GO delivers immediately available nutrients, not ALL of the nutrients can be taken up by the roots immediately. And flushing amended soil helps clear the rhizosphere of micro organisms and the freshly chelated minerals so they aren't as abundant at the roots.
> 
> For every organic gardener, I recommend a few books I grabbed that helped immensely!
> 
> ...


It's 95% mineralized. But don't you grow in coco? Bennies eat carbon as their main food source in a ratio of 50:1 carbon to nitrogen rich organic matter. Coco is pretty fucking inert... bennies can't process it... Although it's 100% carbon it's not a readily bio available form which means that even if you introduced bennies to your coco they wouldn't be able to convert any amount of non soluble NPK into plant available nutes.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> Because of you Flowmasta im also growing in 100% perlite hempy, your an inspiration man


I've heard good things about Hempy Buckets.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

phishtank said:


> Alright cool canna coco it is. I feel like the FFOF is just way too loaded down with nutes in the beginning and it just causes some unwanted problems if plants are nute sensitive.


yeah i agree i had loads of problems when i started growing newly with with soil, but then when i switched to canna coco pro plus, omg i had the healthiest plants ever! and very easy to grow in, if you want tuns of info on using coco give this a thread a visit [h=3]The Official Canna Coco & Nutrients Thread and if you need any help give us a post on the thread will help yeh out [/h]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

this should be true and correct:

i have it in a pdf file, so i copied and pasted sorry i know... i know

There is really no difference between an atom, mineral or the element itself. What matters is whether or not they are in a form that is non-harmful and that can used by plants. If so, they are beneficial whether natural or manmade. Plants do not take up carbon at the roots, they get all they need from the CO[SUB]2[/SUB] in the air, so the term "organic gardening" is confusing. The same minerals are needed in either hydroponic or organic growing. These minerals are provided to plants in the organic garden as they are released from organic matter by the action of microbes, worms and bacteria. In hydroponics, these same elements are provided by water soluble mineral salts.
But is it organic? Can a hydroponic plant nutrient be classified as organic? Probably not, unless you go back to the chemical definition of the word, that is a substance that contains carbon. By this definition, many "chemical" nutrient formulas would be considered organic. These include the chelated trace elements as well as urea, which contains carbon in the form (NH[SUB]2[/SUB])CO[SUB]2[/SUB]. It is also possible to define a hydroponic nutrient solution as organic by drawing on the definition many people use that organic is "natural".
Most of the mineral elements used in hydroponics start out as mined rock or mineral deposits which are as natural as the earth itself. The important point is that it is not the elements that are different in organic and hydroponic growing, it is how these elements are obtained and delivered to the plant.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 4, 2012)

phishtank said:


> Alright cool canna coco it is. I feel like the FFOF is just way too loaded down with nutes in the beginning and it just causes some unwanted problems if plants are nute sensitive.


If you feel like FFOF is too hot try cutting with pro-mix peat moss, it works well for me for vegging plants and seedlings. Either that or some light warrior, never used it but that's what its for  I prefer Happy Frog for seedlings and vegging plants, OF seems more geared for a flowering mix to me.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

LordRalh3 said:


> Because of you Flowmasta im also growing in 100% perlite hempy, your an inspiration man


wow, thanx man!! no shit ey


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> It's 95% mineralized. But don't you grow in coco? Bennies eat carbon as their main food source in a ratio of 50:1 carbon to nitrogen rich organic matter. Coco is inert... bennies can't process it... Although it's 100% carbon it's not a bio available form which means that even if you introduced bennies to your coco they wouldn't be able to convert any amount of non soluble NPK into plant available nutes.


They must have changed there solutions then. When I used GO, bits of shit would get stuck in my pump filter. Chunks of seaweed, Etc. Perhaps they've improved. I use SYNTHETIC nutrients in coir. When I was OG, I used FFHF soil.

If I find a OG nutrient that performs AND keeps like synthetic, I'll give it a whirl. I never claimed I knew it all. Just speaking from experience. I still use OG outside however, because, well, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> They must have changed there solutions then. When I used GO, bits of shit would get stuck in my pump filter. Chunks of seaweed, Etc. Perhaps they've improved. I use SYNTHETIC nutrients in coir. When I was OG, I used FFHF soil.
> 
> If I find a OG nutrient that performs AND keeps like synthetic, I'll give it a whirl. I never claimed I knew it all. Just speaking from experience. I still use OG outside however, because, well, why wouldn't you?


Ah gotcha. That makes more sense. Thank you - always looking to hear about people experiences.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> this should be true and correct:
> 
> i have it in a pdf file, so i copied and pasted sorry i know... i know
> 
> ...


That's correct. "Organic" to me means organisms are required to provide the minerals, or were used to chelate said minerals.


----------



## phishtank (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you guys find yourself having to water more when using coco? And is the layer of perlite in the bottom to promote drainage?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

I use me some Exxon Valdez nutrients. They're cheap, they keep, they work. Good enough for NASA, good enough for me. LOL. The debate continues. To me, it's more the goal that determines the best path. If I need superior quality, OG. But the difference isn't enough to warrant giving up 4 extra ounces and an additional crop every year. I'm sure someone else has my same show, and uses OG methods just fine. I just find these new ones faster, and easier to control. No more random yellowing or twisting. No more stink. No more buying water with my nutrients. I know people from the 60's and 70's that laugh at all of us for buying nutrients at all.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

exactly, which means it doesn't get taken up by the plant differently.......organics must be harder to control, therefore requiring a shitload more attention to details i imagine. i love the smell of synthetics, but again, i'm an idiot


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

phishtank said:


> Do you guys find yourself having to water more when using coco? And is the layer of perlite in the bottom to promote drainage?


Yes, I use coarse perlite to prevent plugs of cocoa from settling into the drainage holes, as well as having O2 at the bottom of the root ball. Also, the tap roots love the perlite oddly enough. Kinda a half assed NFT deal at the bottom. The perlite keeps water puddled around the rocks which the roots sit in, but don't rot. Kinda nifty.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

my father still grows occasionally and only uses a simple a+b mix a for grow, and b for flower, talk about simple!! wouldn't have the foggiest where he got all that, but he's got drums of the shit, not my cup of tea, but it works for him, dads a thrive kinda guy, quick mix n feed, old' school


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> exactly, which means it doesn't get taken up by the plant differently.......organics must be harder to control, therefore requiring a shitload more attention to details i imagine. i love the smell of synthetics, but again, i'm an idiot


Ya, once inside the plant, it's the same shit. There is an even better reason for using my nutrients that no one can argue with. =P

When I poor in my nutrients, my white powder makes the water turn blue. It reminds me of making Magic Color Changing KoolAid with my mom. It brings back positive memories of my deceased mommy. =)


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Yes, I use coarse perlite to prevent plugs of cocoa from settling into the drainage holes, as well as having O2 at the bottom of the root ball. Also, the tap roots love the perlite oddly enough. Kinda a half assed NFT deal at the bottom. The perlite keeps water puddled around the rocks which the roots sit in, but don't rot. Kinda nifty.


actually i guess i have been lying all along, i dont use 100% perlite, i have a couple of inches of hydroton on the inside hempy pot, the pot sock holes are fairly small, but let some shit through, so the hydroton holds most of the perlite in and prevents it from coming back through the res, at the start i sometimes get a bit of perlite come through, but my pump has a screen gauze, and the perlite floats, so no big deal, although it is funny when the pot is young and light, when i flush and turn the tap off at the drain hole, and fill it with water, the inside hempy wants to float on the water!, so i have to be careful


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Ya, once inside the plant, it's the same shit. There is an even better reason for using my nutrients that no one can argue with. =P
> 
> When I poor in my nutrients, my white powder makes the water turn blue. It reminds me of making Magic Color Changing KoolAid with my mom. It brings back positive memories of my deceased mommy. =)


my thought go out to you ..... good memories


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2012)

I've grown perlite- hempy style, coca, various soil mixtures and the best crop is the current one. A good quality professional bag soil, 25% perlite and tomato-tone nutes, also available in Jobe. Water with fox farm big bloom -1 tablespoon per gallon. It doesn't get any easier than that to produce top quality plants from seedlings and cuttings to finish.
the KISS plan is the best plan


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Love this Old tune.

[video=youtube;_1oJuwkXr0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1oJuwkXr0E[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

quote by wormdrive 

Eat A Dick FlowMasta!!! You a an Arrogant Cock Smoker. I thwow better weed away than you will ever grow. Nobody likes you Shove off dickhead.


thanx for that insight worm, but i think you're wrong, very creative posting this in my reputation, so noone can see it.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW, that's not cool. Every one is learning all the time. For instance, Chuck Norris uses WormDrives' meds for his compost pile.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Why bring it here? I thought this was between you and me? Don't Disrespect DST and his thread.

edit: It was put as +rep so you could see it every day.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Shit, probably shouldn't have stepped in like that. Argh.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

well, I just wasted an entire page of reading... a lot of stupid floating around here.

Something about how chemicals can be considered Organic if you look in the dictionary?


Right, anyway. Who wants to go get some unrefined oil and make some Nitrogen with me?!?!?!

Come on, who's with me?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

OH! Me... I do, I do. Thanks for the offer bro. Was waiting for someone to ask.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> well, I just wasted an entire page of reading... a lot of stupid floating around here.
> 
> Something about how chemicals can be considered Organic if you look in the dictionary?
> 
> ...


Use organics, just piss on them.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

Great, I could just go over and grab some compost, but I like Petroleum better. Could always use the help.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2012)

the 600 is "LIVE" today.........i like.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Ka-Butane. Ka-Butane. Excuse me. Sorry. Damn Cold. Ka-plastic. Ka-flouride. Ka-chlorine. Ka-Formaldehyde. Sorry again...


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Ka-Butane. Ka-Butane. Excuse me. Sorry. Damn Cold. Ka-plastic. Ka-flouride. Ka-chlorine. Ka-Formaldehyde. Sorry again...


and your point is............


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Next time you get an Inactive vaccine for something at the Doctors Office, tell them, "May I have the ORGANIC version please, thank you."


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Why bring it here? I thought this was between you and me? Don't Disrespect DST and his thread.


please don't disrespect people in their reputation stats....i thought i was obliged to let people know how u behave... seeing as though you were trying to be secretive and all. now please stop the negative bullshit worm, you know i dont grow bullshit weed....what...my big fat juicy buds that are all sticky with resin just ain't good enough for this thread huh? it is grown under a 600 worm. and i think thats ok for this thread. I didnt ask for your crap....now back to the thread, i apologize DST


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> and your point is............


Unless you distill your water, there are traces of nasty shit in it. Organic isn't always better. I've never met someone who refused BHO donations because they weren't organic. Embalming fluid in drinking water. Plastic containers which hold the organic nutrients. The point is the line that divides OG from Synthetic is thinner than most people know.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

It has nothing to do with your buds. It's more about you.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Next time you get an Inactive vaccine for something at the Doctors Office, tell them, "May I have the ORGANIC version please, thank you."



lol, don't try to act smart buddy. I am fully aware what vaccines do and how SOME of them are produced. Vaccines are there to save lives in limited doses dummy. 

Not produced in factories that dump chemical wastes into rivers and oceans in massive quantities that are then added to our food sources.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> lol, yea over 2000mg of Vit. C can cause vomiting & nausia, lol
> 
> 
> edit- and diarrhea


When my wife & I were first married, she was on about me to at least take some vitamin C pills that takes.
2000mg, non-chewable... which I did not know, so bit into one and it almost took me out!
Holy crap!
It was like biting into 1,000 of the most bitter oranges you could find all at the same time!
I thought it was a chewable like my mom got for us kids way back, so I just chomped away... until my saliva hit the pill powder now coating my mouth & tongue.
It was buck nasty...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

If your a Dirty Ewok, then yes, synthetic nutrients have by-products which are bad for the environment. So do cars. So does almost everything used in daily life.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Mass amounts of vitamin C are used by ladies to cause miscarriages. Home remedy version of the morning after pill.

And my opinion is to do what we can about things. Just because there are many things we do bad to the environment doesn't mean we shouldn't do what we can.

There are millions of starving people in the world, but I think helping one or two people eat is a good thing even if it doesn't even equal one drop in a giant bucket.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> When my wife & I were first married, she was on about me to at least take some vitamin C pills that takes.
> 2000mg, non-chewable... which I did not know, so bit into one and it almost took me out!
> Holy crap!
> It was like biting into 1,000 of the most bitter oranges you could find all at the same time!
> ...



lol, yea never eat Vitamin C on an empty stomach. Orange vomit time.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If your a Dirty Ewok, then yes, synthetic nutrients have by-products which are bad for the environment. So do cars. So does almost everything used in daily life.



That is a terrible reply. excuse.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> lol, don't try to act smart buddy. I am fully aware what vaccines do and how SOME of them are produced. Vaccines are there to save lives in limited doses dummy.
> 
> Not produced in factories that dump chemical wastes into rivers and oceans in massive quantities that are then added to our food sources.


So your claiming that pharmaceutical companies are more responsible with their by-products?

Are you aware of pharmaceutics polluting the EARTHS drinking water?

Toxic storage issues? Hmm? Sorry, trying to act smart.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

no, I am saying that at least the vaccines are being produced to help people survive vs. adding shitty and unnecissary things to your food.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It has nothing to do with your buds. It's more about you.


Ding Ding Ding**** 

We have a winner!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2012)

haha,buck nasty:Ice T: Buck Nasty is nominated for getting his best friend's girlfriend pregnant, then tricking his best friend into raising the little motherfucker.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> no, I am saying that at least the vaccines are being produced to help people survive vs. adding shitty and unnecissary things to your food.


So providing free meds to low income patients isn't help. Now I see your point. If producing medicine for those who can't afford it is worthless, your point is valid.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn, I loved Chapelle's Show!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Check out my buddy Jeff's new video. 

[video=youtube;LyjaqdA6p10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyjaqdA6p10[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> That is a terrible reply. excuse.


We went rounds before, and ended up coming to a consensus. So I'm sure your point will become clear. So far, your just saying Chemical nutrients have no place and shouldn't be made at all. There are hydro farms in Africa and Asia to battle hunger RIGHT NOW! Guess what they are using!!! And I've been to 2 hydro and 1 Aquaponic setup for community growing, so I know what I'm talking about. I'll give you one guess.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Check out my buddy Jeff's new video.
> 
> [video=youtube;LyjaqdA6p10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyjaqdA6p10[/video]


I don't hate you, bro. I just suggested not using such strong language towards someone when you don't really know them. Even if we met, I would never talk down to you, only offer my opinion because it worked for me. The best grower on this sight has a superior who has a firmer grasp on growing than they. We're all learning here. Some started earlier than others. That's all, we're cool.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

Kind of a null issue guys. The only reason we are able to feed the worlds population currently is chemical ferts. The amount of food the world needs to produce to feed the expanding population is estimated to double by 2050... without any increase in arable farmland... As a super green hippie who is all about organics and recycling and sustainability and all that, my natural resources degree, statistics, plant chemistry, and physics point to a complete reliance on chemical ferts. It's just what it is... 

In short, there is no way the world could grow organically and produce enough food to feed everyone. Once it would have worked but currently there are just too many fucking humans.

That being said, there are things we can do to lessen the amount we need to use - legumes as cover crops for instance.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I don't hate you, bro. I just suggested not using such strong language towards someone when you don't really know them. Even if we met, I would never talk down to you, only offer my opinion because it worked for me. The best grower on this sight has a superior who has a firmer grasp on growing than they. We're all learning here. Some started earlier than others. That's all, we're cool.


When did I say anything to you? If you have something to say, send me a PM. 

Mind your Business.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> When did I say anything to you? If you have something to say to me send me a PM.
> 
> Mind your Business.


I guess we're not cool then. Sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

look who decided to join my grow


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

No one said anything close to "Chemical fertilizers have no place and shouldn't be made at all." I don't see what the problem is with people who want to grow organically, doing so, and doing so in part because they don't like the manufacturing process of chemical nutrients. I also don't see what the problem is with people having issues with the ethics of some companies actions.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> look who decided to join my grow
> 
> View attachment 2106250


Very cool. Those little guys work wonders.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

Cute guy. His cousin was at my place the other day:

*





















*

And this fucker. Made me think my ballast was buzzing - 

*




*


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

lets all calm down take a toke and buzz of some veg proon

week 3 and half veg
5 on the left are Armageddons and 5 on the left are BB blue cheese


these are 5 blue cheese


these babys are currently week 1 flower ill post pics later for you boys

so dst what do u say to these babys then

edid: using 2 x 600w


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Cute guy. His cousin was at my place the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> And this fucker. Made me think my ballast was buzzing -


now i see where he gets his good looks from, we need to have a family reunion soon lol!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Check out my buddy Jeff's new video.
> 
> [video=youtube;LyjaqdA6p10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyjaqdA6p10[/video]


Dig it!
Tight sound.

For more like this, check out 

*http://blanktv.com/*


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No one said anything close to "Chemical fertilizers have no place and shouldn't be made at all." I don't see what the problem is with people who want to grow organically, doing so, and doing so in part because they don't like the manufacturing process of chemical nutrients. I also don't see what the problem is with people having issues with the ethics of some companies actions.


It started with the statement ,"Good farmers use organics."

My reply was, sure, but what constitutes a "Good" farmer? If you live in a castle, you want the best tasting tomatoes. If your the farmer, you want more tomatoes, faster! Only a quarter of my harvest get's smoked. The rest is used in medibles and oils. So taste isn't huge with me. Effects and amounts are. So a "Good" farmer is one that produces what he set out to accomplish. It's the soldier, not the rifle, means, It's your goal and success that matter, not what you used to achieve it.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> It started with the statement ,"Good farmers use organics."
> 
> My reply was, sure, but what constitutes a "Good" farmer? If you live in a castle, you want the best tasting tomatoes. If your the farmer, you want more tomatoes, faster! Only a quarter of my harvest get's smoked. The rest is used in medibles and oils. So taste isn't huge with me. Effects and amounts are. So a "Good" farmer is one that produces what he set out to accomplish. It's the soldier, not the rifle, means, It's your goal and success that matter, not what you used to achieve it.


i like ur style buddy


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Hello Nas, I heard lots of people in Atlantis used Canna!! lol. You all good?
> 
> Burger then off to the pub guys, laters....
> 
> DST


hellow buddy, they do indeed! here in Atlantis its the low to only grow in coco!! lol 

hope you enjoyed your burgerrr!!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> hellow buddy, they do indeed! here in Atlantis its the low to only grow in coco!! lol
> 
> hope you enjoyed your burgerrr!!!!


Atlantis! So you must be using Deep Deep Deep Deep Deep water culture?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

I was trimming too early, as some of the plants arent ready. I am stopping the trimming for a day or 2.

This thread is "live" today, I for 1 hope the regular atmosphere returns. Debating is fine, arguing is another thing better kept private!
If a message is sent to you away from the thread keep it there with your reply this isnt kindergarten.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

I love ladybirds, they must be out as I had some in my garden as well....

Now let's all pass the bong and get along. Back to my beer and CJ joint.....still waiting for my mate to turn up. Lucky the good bar man here gave me a nice sticky bit of Casey resin to go with me jay.

Peace, DST


----------



## weedluv (Apr 4, 2012)

my god that looks sweet as hell , im druling looking at this image good photo


----------



## bud7144 (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally got the electrician out to set up power to the grow room. So excited to get the room finished and start growing again. Took some pics of the new electrical and my babies soon to be flower pRon.

Seedlings: Qrazy Train, Pineapple Chunk and NL X Big Bud. The bigger pots are some planted Fruit Daddy clones

Clones: Fruit Daddy and Grape Ape


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

I too have personal issues with using chemical nutes. Using them does get the job done, but at what cost? With the inevitable rise of oil prices chemical fertilizers will become more and more expensive. At the same time, long term use of chemical fertilizers are slowly killing our land to a point where it may even be unable to sustain any plant life at all, excess buildups of salts and phosphorus kill any microbial activity in the soil and you cant just "dig it out and start over". Why do people think farming organically cant produce enough? Iv organically grown a tomato plant that easily produced over 50lbs of tomatoes in one short northern summer... And why doesnt organics have a place in indoor growing? Iv yielded 2lbs primo organically under a 1k. Also have gotten 2lbs under 2 600ds organically.

And to add, I dont know why everyone is afraid of urine,,, urine from a healthy person is practically sterile and has been used as a fertilizer by people for thousands of years. .. Urine is not as "GROSS" as the chemicals being used on crops. 

We are slowly but surly killing ourselves and the planet with this shit. 

And I dont want to be hostile, im not trying to... just want to know flow... With your strong opinion on organics, have you ever grown organically in soil? Do you understand the symbiotic relationship between a living soil and plants? Dont shoot down the idea if youv never tried it or dont understand it. So your seriouse when you say youd rather take pills everyday instead of eating food? totally give up eating food? I find it hard to believe. Or did you just say that to show us how much you love chemical nutes?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

Urine is really used a s fert? I thought that was a joke! What is in urine? I know cat and dog piss leaves yellow areas on my neighbors grass.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I too have personal issues with using chemical nutes. Using them does get the job done, but at what cost? With the inevitable rise of oil prices chemical fertilizers will become more and more expensive. At the same time, long term use of chemical fertilizers are slowly killing our land to a point where it may even be unable to sustain any plant life at all, excess buildups of salts and phosphorus kill any microbial activity in the soil and you cant just "dig it out and start over". Why do people think farming organically cant produce enough? Iv organically grown a tomato plant that easily produced over 50lbs of tomatoes in one short northern summer... And why doesnt organics have a place in indoor growing? Iv yielded 2lbs primo organically under a 1k.
> 
> And to add, I dont know why everyone is afraid of urine,,, urine from a healthy person is practically sterile and has been used as a fertilizer by people for thousands of years. .. Urine is not as "GROSS" as the chemicals being used on crops.
> 
> ...


"Like"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

lol, urine as nutes... no I don't think that is what he was saying. 

But I do have urine in my compost pile, quite a lot of it actually. My dairy goats piss a lot.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

what up all i got some shots of my 600w LED tent hope im allowed in here haha love this thread  also a shot of a nice bowl i made this mornin consisting of keif ,purple kush , rockstar, and some killer honey oil  if anyone is interested in leds check my sig these panels i got are woopin some serious ass.

View attachment 2106476View attachment 2106477View attachment 2106478View attachment 2106479


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> lol, urine as nutes... no I don't think that is what he was saying.
> 
> But I do have urine in my compost pile, quite a lot of it actually. My dairy goats piss a lot.



This is what I was referring to.



afrawfraw said:


> IMHO, it all boils down to the farmer. Pissing on your plants is disgusting, yet organic


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I too have personal issues with using chemical nutes. Using them does get the job done, but at what cost? With the inevitable rise of oil prices chemical fertilizers will become more and more expensive. At the same time, long term use of chemical fertilizers are slowly killing our land to a point where it may even be unable to sustain any plant life at all, excess buildups of salts and phosphorus kill any microbial activity in the soil and you cant just "dig it out and start over". Why do people think farming organically cant produce enough? Iv organically grown a tomato plant that easily produced over 50lbs of tomatoes in one short northern summer... And why doesnt organics have a place in indoor growing? Iv yielded 2lbs primo organically under a 1k.
> 
> And to add, I dont know why everyone is afraid of urine,,, urine from a healthy person is practically sterile and has been used as a fertilizer by people for thousands of years. .. Urine is not as "GROSS" as the chemicals being used on crops.
> 
> ...


Simple economics for me. I can mix up 40 gallons a week, or 80 gallons a week. I can buy powder, or minerals mixed with water. I loved organics, but synthetic nutrients are more sterile. I understand the relationships. That's why outdoor is easy. But in Nasa's case, and mine, the plants are in artificial containers, in an artificial environment, with artificial light, in artificial medium. What's so crazy about using artificial nutrients? As crazy as pissing on plants? 
Exhaustive detailed description of the composition of human urine can be found in NASA Contractor Report No. NASA CR-1802, D. F. Putnam, July 1971.[SUP][3][/SUP] That report provided detailed chemical analyses for inorganic and organic constituents, methods of analysis, chemical and physical properties and its behavior during concentrative processes such as evaporation, distillation and other physiochemical operations. Urine is an aqueous solution of greater than 95% water, with the remaining constituents, in order of decreasing concentration urea 9.3 g/L, chloride 1.87 g/L, sodium 1.17 g/L, potassium 0.750 g/L, creatinine 0.670 g/L and other dissolved ions, inorganic and organic compounds.
Urine is sterile until it reaches the urethra, where epithelial cells lining the urethra are colonized by facultatively anaerobic Gram negative rods and cocci.[SUP][4][/SUP] Subsequent to elimination from the body, urine can acquire strong odors due to bacterial action,[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] and in particular the release of ammonia from the breakdown of urea.
Some diseases alter the quantity and consistency of urine, such as diabetes introducing sugar. Consuming beets can result in beeturia (pink/red urine containingbetanin) for some 10&#8211;14% of the population.
[SUP]
Nasa's study is sited, so don't bash me for siting wicki.

I would never grow a plant with human urine. =( 

The argument that it's destroying the planet---> Ya, so.

Do you really believe our species will outlive this planet?

It's nice to pretend that if you don't eat the chicken, some where some chicken will live happily ever after. I don't think so. I believe that when our practices effect the planet enough, it will wipe us off the surface like a flea. It is in our nature to die. Unless another humanoid evolves from us, we're doomed.

Somewhere in Africa, they're talking shit about 600 watt grow lights. If we didn't use artificial light, we'd be forced to irrigate more of the Cannabis belt.  There would also be less polution!

If we didn't us MH bulbs, we wouldn't be suppressing our Melatonin levels, Etc.

If I wasn't pumping 5K watts into my flower room, the nucleaor reactor wouldn't run so hard, producing less waste, same with coal generators. Unless your in the mountains running OG, your still sucking the modern ages teet.

Until worldwide cohesion, trying to save the environment, will be, well, trying.

But I get it. Do your part. Don't be part of the problem, I can dig it. 
[/SUP]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol ok i gotcha.
I read the wiki link as to urine, and decided for kicks to measure my urine ph. I measured roughly 6 based on the ph measuring drops in a vial method. Not sure what that means, but must be better than 4.8 at the bottom of the range.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

has any one used advance nutes big bud? if so at what doze to you start it at ?ml per 1L water? and at what doze do you aim to be at ? will only be using it for 2 weeks then going to switch to pk13/14, they just finished they first week in flower


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Simple economics for me. I can mix up 40 gallons a week, or 80 gallons a week. I can buy powder, or minerals mixed with water. I loved organics, but synthetic nutrients are more sterile. I understand the relationships. That's why outdoor is easy. But in Nasa's case, and mine, the plants are in artificial containers, in an artificial environment, with artificial light, in artificial medium. What's so crazy about using artificial nutrients? As crazy as pissing on plants?
> Exhaustive detailed description of the composition of human urine can be found in NASA Contractor Report No. NASA CR-1802, D. F. Putnam, July 1971.[SUP][3][/SUP] That report provided detailed chemical analyses for inorganic and organic constituents, methods of analysis, chemical and physical properties and its behavior during concentrative processes such as evaporation, distillation and other physiochemical operations. Urine is an aqueous solution of greater than 95% water, with the remaining constituents, in order of decreasing concentration urea 9.3 g/L, chloride 1.87 g/L, sodium 1.17 g/L, potassium 0.750 g/L, creatinine 0.670 g/L and other dissolved ions, inorganic and organic compounds.
> Urine is sterile until it reaches the urethra, where epithelial cells lining the urethra are colonized by facultatively anaerobic Gram negative rods and cocci.[SUP][4][/SUP] Subsequent to elimination from the body, urine can acquire strong odors due to bacterial action,[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] and in particular the release of ammonia from the breakdown of urea.
> Some diseases alter the quantity and consistency of urine, such as diabetes introducing sugar. Consuming beets can result in beeturia (pink/red urine containingbetanin) for some 10&#8211;14% of the population.
> ...



wow.... ignorance is something.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lol ok i gotcha.
> I read the wiki link as to urine, and decided for kicks to measure my urine ph. I measured roughly 6 based on the ph measuring drops in a vial method. Not sure what that means, but must be better than 4.8 at the bottom of the range.


Stick your trungeon and your PH pen in it! It's organic! Laughing Sooooo hard right now! Use it as PH down, I dare someone! Who's doin' the Urine Coffee Can grow!?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> has any one used advance nutes big bud? if so at what doze to you start it at ?ml per 1L water? and at what doze do you aim to be at ? will only be using it for 2 weeks then going to switch to pk13/14, they just finished they first week in flower


I have grown with this and without it, and saw no real difference in yield. I did not do a proper evaluation though, but it doesnt imo seem to add much if any extra to my crop.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> wow.... ignorance is something.


Are you going to elaborate, or just call me ignorant and walk away?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> *
> 
> Consuming beets can result in beeturia (pink/red urine containingbetanin) for some 10&#8211;14% of the population.​
> ​
> ...


Consumption of cannabis smoke can result in ganjuria (red-yellow-green urine containing peace, love, and understanding) for some 42.0% of the population.

I kid! I kid!
'Twas but a jest! 
To lighten the mood, mayhap, anon, to laugh? 

Aww, fuck it... I smoke too much weed.... must be the ganjuria clouding my judgement...


[video=youtube_share;AwHszmWS97o]http://youtu.be/AwHszmWS97o[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Doob you must have a high amount of the* *ganjuria in your urine then....lol
I guess it actually helps to raise ph actually like fruits and veg would though which is a good thing. Low ph in urine is a sign or poor health or health risks I would assume. I need to get mine up to 7 at least. 

*


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Are you going to elaborate, or just call me ignorant and walk away?


you got it there big boy.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

[youtube]DyWDLnoTfj0[/youtube]

Sorry. I have this picture in my head. 

"Are you aware of the senseless synthetic nutrienting (Oh, ya, I did.) of Cannabis? Yea..."

I recycle my oil after draining it from my OP Buick. Does that count?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hZN565uhnGc]http://youtu.be/hZN565uhnGc[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Lyoto Machida drinks his own pee.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> you got it there big boy.


So profound. I've met folks like you before. We call them Fundies.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

I will admit that was trollish. My apologies. How do you respond to, "Stupid Head."?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

_Fundies_ are a pair of underwear built for two.

Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> _Fundies_ are a pair of underwear built for two.
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about.


.......Like


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

For me as a new grower I am using powered GH nutes for now. I do this because I dont know it all, and this is the easiest way imo. As I learn I will experiment more and find my ultimate way(if I get to continue growing)
I didnt realize there was so much environmental impact resulting from making these nutes and this will impact my growing in the future as well.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

lol "fundies" what the hell does that even mean?

please, go on.......... he he.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lyoto Machida drinks his own pee.


Chuck Norris drinks his own beard's pee.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

Chuck Norris only pees the blood of his enemies.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

geekmike said:


> lol "fundies" what the hell does that even mean?
> 
> please, go on.......... he he.


Face Palm. Face Wall. Face Desk. Face Desk. Your funny. I like you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

His beard drinks that piss-blood and pees it back out so Chuck can drink his own beard's pee-blood piss.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Chuck Norris doesn't pee. He metabolizes it into venom which is secreted by his knuckles.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2012)

But why would you drink your own pee? Its body waste? Does he believe it improves his mma skills? Scare tactic for the opponent? 
Where the pr0n @!?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

They drink ram piss in the movie Beerfest, to improve beer drinking speed. If you drink ram=piss you can drink anything is the theory behind it...lol


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2012)

When Chuck Norris plays hide and seek, even google can't find him !
Haha Chuck Norris still going strong  Glad i mentioned him..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol... he doesn't want to waste any nutrients, so he drinks it to get the ones his body passed on the first time. Flawed logic in my mind, but I'm not going to get in a fight with Machida over it.

Despite the pee drinking he's my favorite fighter... well him and Jon Jones. Love their styles.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

I love the 600!!!



I have to go just when it's getting lively... 

Off to do manly things!

First stop:
Jo-Ann Fabrics... 


.. for upholstery to finish an arm rest mod of my computer chair so my arms can actually move when I sit and play my bass.
And I need a couple of wooden needlepoint hoops to make a pop filter for my mic, and a vibration isolator for said mic.

Let's keep the busted chairs & broken mugs to a minimum, Miss Kitty pays dearly to get them sent in all the way from Back East in Bostontown.
You crazy kids!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Little known fact. I'm on Jo-Anns email list and get good offers all the time. Nothing like shopping for fabric.

Real men can do upholstery!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> But why would you drink your own pee? Its body waste? Does he believe it improves his mma skills? Scare tactic for the opponent?
> Where the pr0n @!?


We had to do it in Ranger School.

*no, I did not make it through. Shoulder injury took me out.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... he doesn't want to waste any nutrients, so he drinks it to get the ones his body passed on the first time. Flawed logic in my mind, but I'm not going to get in a fight with Machida over it.
> 
> Despite the pee drinking he's my favorite fighter... well him and Jon Jones. Love their styles.


He should have enough money to buy new nutrients. Cheap ass 
Good idea not to fight him over it, lol. Jon Jones is a freak of mma, Love his fights, so superior. Shames some of the veterans. I love ufc. Just watched the Brazil TUF, some nasty fellas  Wanderlei Silva has always been my favorite.. To bad the switch cant handle it no more, just turns off


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> We had to do it in Ranger School.
> 
> *no, I did not make it through. Shoulder injury took me out.


That's too bad, hope you had a great experience though. Im glad i did my time. I meet my girl there, lol. I miss having the terminator stamina


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss... who gives a shit? right?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2012)

Everyday everyday, fuck what anybody say, cant see em cause my weed in the way?
*Chuck Norris understood the ending of Lost.*


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

When Humans discover "GOD", Chuck Norris will be upset with "GOD" for playing with Daddies things!


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 4, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> Everyday everyday, fuck what anybody say, cant see em cause my weed in the way?
> *Chuck Norris understood the ending of Lost.*


Well i'm glad somebody did because i'm still scratching my head lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

I was inspired by this mornings festivities to go knock the webs off my Motorcycle. Been a 600 member since 95


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Who knows what you lot are talking about.......my ability to read or write is diminishing quickly and I think the cycle up the road may be interesting. Are there any Chuck Norris jokes about bikes?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> That's too bad, hope you had a great experience though. Im glad i did my time. I meet my girl there, lol. I miss having the terminator stamina


It was awesome.
Definitely a course that puts a lot of things in perspective.
I made it to Day 55.
Shoulder tendons just gave out on me.
Took a couple months to heal.
But was an experience of a life time, for sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I was inspired by this mornings festivities to go knock the webs off my Motorcycle. Been a 600 member since 95
> 
> View attachment 2106729View attachment 2106730



Dang, WD!
You've got it up to an F3, eh? How many pheno's?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Who knows what you lot are talking about.......my ability to read or write is diminishing quickly and I think the cycle up the road may be interesting. Are there any Chuck Norris jokes about bikes?


Chuck Norris' beard is the ONLY macho thing you'll EVER see in a recumbent bike.

or to paraphrase:

Chuck Norris' beard is so tough it even makes riding a recumbent bicycle look manly.

Or:

Chuck Norris is so tough that he once beat Lance Armstrong... with his beard.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Who knows what you lot are talking about.......my ability to read or write is diminishing quickly and I think the cycle up the road may be interesting. Are there any Chuck Norris jokes about bikes?


_Chuck Norris_' can kick start _motorcycles_ that are out of gas.

_Chuck Norris_' _motorcycle_ has four wheel drive!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

Chuck Norris is so tough that the oil companies stopped HydroFrac'ing in favor of ChuckoFrac'ing using state of the art beard technology.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Chuck was with me, home safe and sound with a cuppa horlicks, lol....seriously, no horlicks though, tea and a bifter.

lmao, F3 Bike.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

Chuck Norris Rain:
Got his ass kicked by Bruce Lee now, 


Chuck Norris Rain:
Hairy chest pulled out by the roots now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
Jumped through the windshield of a car now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
Whispered lots in The Octagon now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
Kicks and punches coming at you now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
He used to be Lone Wolf McQuade now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
Changed his name to Walker lives in Texas now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
Selling excercise equipment now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
Why is Christie Brinkley still so hot now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
And could he beat up Wesly Snipes now,


Chuck Norris Rain:
I have run out of things to type now,


Chuck Norris Rain...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Chuck was with me, home safe and sound with a cuppa horlicks, lol....seriously, no horlicks though, tea and a bifter.
> 
> lmao, F3 Bike.



What's a horlicks?

Anything you want...
... for $3.50.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been trying to catch up here for over an hour now and still trying, but in the meantime I'd like to plant these shots here and then go back. These are mostly left over's from everything I've gotten going lately. These one's particularly are interesting because of their deformities. They are seeds that my Heri X Extrema #2 put out. Definitely some mixed up genetics going on here. 




















The simple fact that synthetic nutrients have the ability to kill off living organisms, that work symbiotically together to survive and provide for each other is enough for me to stay clear away from synthetics and have a moral objection to them existing. Yes they work, but at what cost? I know we're just talking small scale indoor growing but that stuff has to go somewhere, and that is the same place that all our runoff and pharmaceuticals go. Our water tables, streams, rivers, lakes and oceans. It's right up there with genetically modified seed in my book of moral irresponsibility. Just my $0.02


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I too have personal issues with using chemical nutes. Using them does get the job done, but at what cost? With the inevitable rise of oil prices chemical fertilizers will become more and more expensive. At the same time, long term use of chemical fertilizers are slowly killing our land to a point where it may even be unable to sustain any plant life at all, excess buildups of salts and phosphorus kill any microbial activity in the soil and you cant just "dig it out and start over". Why do people think farming organically cant produce enough? Iv organically grown a tomato plant that easily produced over 50lbs of tomatoes in one short northern summer... And why doesnt organics have a place in indoor growing? Iv yielded 2lbs primo organically under a 1k. Also have gotten 2lbs under 2 600ds organically.
> 
> And to add, I dont know why everyone is afraid of urine,,, urine from a healthy person is practically sterile and has been used as a fertilizer by people for thousands of years. .. Urine is not as "GROSS" as the chemicals being used on crops.
> 
> ...


what have people got against my views on things!!!?? and i didn't say anything about having strong opinions with organics, i actually use organic compost for my outdoor girls, so yes i understand organics. i just simply said i use synthetics indoors because it's clean, and suitable for my style. i get the results that i'm looking for each and every time. So No i'm not shooting it down at all. and with my pills, yes i take supplements, and have my own reasons, i eat normal food like you and i except i supplement veggies and vitamins in pill form. it's just how i am. and on some of these vitamins i take it actually states they can be used as a dietary supplement. again, i read. i love my chemical nutes indoors, i couldn't imagine organics getting similar results with my scrog setup, I have a mate growing organic fish farm aquaponics and his grows alot slower than mine, he uses hydroton and perlite also on a flat bed, with around 50 clones. i have seen many different setups, liked many, but still haven't come across one that produces such a good yield in the time frame that i grow in.

and worm ease up. what cause i have my own opinion, and i do listen to others, u still have an issue??, can u please elaborate on why you have an issue instead of pm'ing me abusive disrespectful messages that make no sense !!?? are you 16?? you certainly act it


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> and worm ease up. what cause i have my own opinion, and i do listen to others, u still have an issue??, can u please elaborate on why you have an issue instead of pm'ing me abusive disrespectful messages that make no sense !!?? are you 16?? you certainly act it


I never pm'd you, stop lying. Like I said before DON'T SHIT ON DST'S THREAD. 

LAST COMMENT I'M DONE!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I've been trying to catch up here for over an hour now and still trying, but in the meantime I'd like to plant these shots here and then go back. These are mostly left over's from everything I've gotten going lately. These one's particularly are interesting because of their deformities. They are seeds that my Heri X Extrema #2 put out. Definitely some mixed up genetics going on here.
> 
> View attachment 2106875View attachment 2106870View attachment 2106886View attachment 2106867
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome picture.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2012)

American Weed-NTGEO at 10 eastern will have the High Times Colorado Cannabis Cup....possibilities, but not as good as what we produce.


cof


----------



## nowhereland (Apr 4, 2012)

any 600's getting 1 gpw, if so how are you doing it, iam running my first grow w/ a 6 w/ sannies gear, kf, heri, and anna, very nice so far but thinking ahead i was thnking scrog w/ the kf but also was thinking of putting a bunch of 1 gals since the heri is so nice and frost, but my goal is to dial in to 1gpw and i got some potential mothers started if i go that route, input fellow 6ers?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> American Weed-NTGEO at 10 eastern will have the High Times Colorado Cannabis Cup....possibilities, but not as good as what we produce.
> 
> 
> cof


I watched the first episode of that and everything felt so staged and acted out that I didn't tune in again. Did it improve?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Thats an awesome picture.


I almost thought it was photoshop'd!
Almost looks like a serpents tongue.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks whodat. 

Wow, what a read... That is all. 




Would be pretty cool to isolate that trait and breed plants that grow all their leaves like that. That would definitely be novel.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I watched the first episode of that and everything felt so staged and acted out that I didn't tune in again. Did it improve?


It's worth watching....they're trying to present mj in a positive light.


cof


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

damn!!! inspection has been moved to the 10th of this month!!!!???? supposed to be the 20th!!!???? dam dam, i better start flushing!!!! damn it that means i gotta harvest like a day before my inspection, and box it all for a couple of hours  not nice

they have to give 14 days notice right!!!??? it wasnt due until the 20th, i had this shit worked out  i am in the process of trying to move the date, waiting on phone call  now im stressin, i think i better get the honey out


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2012)

So I went back to double check the tags and the forked tounge leave is from Heri X mother #1 and upon close inspection I found another plant with with a forked tounge leaf from Heri X mom #2. So if it's genetic, would it be from the Extrema male?

This pic is the forked plant from above. 



This is the other Heri X


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a heri lady that does that from the first set of leaves and makes a nice bush. The one I have has a nice piney smell and I just bred her to a really nice cheese/jake blues male....heri blu cheez?


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I love the 600!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do alot of shopping there as well. I built my projectror screen from materials from there and HD, and I built a dj booth with materials from there and HD as well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool!
I'll be back when I need to get stuff to make a small enclosure for when I attempt vocals.
A mini-recording booth, as it were, that just covers my top half.
Like a "Cone of Silence" with a microphone.
Made of cardboard and padded with foam and cloth.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Crazy leaf duchie. Reminded me of a crazy leaf I saw on a friends journal. Check this shit out.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/509194-drewberry-gen-hydro-vs-dutch.html


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool!
> I'll be back when I need to get stuff to make a small enclosure for when I attempt vocals.
> A mini-recording booth, as it were, that just covers my top half.
> Like a "Cone of Silence" with a microphone.
> Made of cardboard and padded with foam and cloth.


I made wood frames hinged together and painted gloss black with stretched white spandex in back with led light ropes with a controller


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

I had a spacebomb that did that jig, pretty neat.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 4, 2012)

Crazy pic Jig. I'm diggin those Heri leaves too. Looks like it's throwin up devil horns to me. Could be it's way of warning you that it's flowers are going to make you wanna rock out with your cock out, hehe 

Come to think of it, the pic Jig posted is throwin up some horns too but it's using the pistils


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool Jig. It is amazing what they do eh? Take vegging for example. What are those transitions all about. First from flowering to those weird leaf structures and then back to perfection again. 

cof. These do stem from your stock, that ended up here some way or another. Again, 2 Heri moms and 1 Extrema dad but the Heri seed were from the same group of seeds. 

So we have a doc/investigative program up here called 16x9 and I just watched an episode that covered the MMJ program here and uncovered lawyers and doctors hooking up to find people willing to pay $1000 for a license as well as other aspects of it. Also, at the end it speaks of Matt Mernaugh, who is the guy who's been in court with the government, after being arrested for growing when he couldn't find a doctor to help him, for many years now and recently won his case in provincial (like state) court where a judge ruled the MMJ program in Canada severely flawed and unconstitutional and gave the feds 90 days to fix it or MMJ would be fully legal in any form, medical or recreational. Within 90 days the feds showed up in court and requested an extension and this May 7th is that new deadline. 

I'm not sure if you'll get geoblocked but here's the link if you're interested. Edit. I just checked and it's not so should be good to go.

http://www.globalnews.ca/16x9/video/full+episode+mar+31/video.html?v=2217995320&p=1&s=dd#video


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Crazy leaf duchie. Reminded me of a crazy leaf I saw on a friends journal. Check this shit out.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/509194-drewberry-gen-hydro-vs-dutch.html
> View attachment 2107266


always wondered if that was possible, saw it in a pic years ago, thought it was dodgy, nice pic jig


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Very cool Jig. It is amazing what they do eh? Take vegging for example. What are those transitions all about. First from flowering to those weird leaf structures and then back to perfection again.
> 
> cof. These do stem from your stock, that ended up here some way or another. Again, 2 Heri moms and 1 Extrema dad but the Heri seed were from the same group of seeds.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks Duchie I'm going to watch that later.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2012)

Bobo is back on again. Fuck yes.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2012)

Rock out with your cock out! Hahahah! Funny Dez.

Bobo's back! You gonna Rock Out with your Cock Out too bro?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2012)

Dude, I'm ROCOing all over the place right now. SO psyched.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

I want to JO all those rockin' cocks. Line up men!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

It's gettin hot in herr!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;CS9OO0S5w2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think so. I've got a wife and my ambidextrous self for that. 

http://cocorocorestaurant.com/


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's gettin hot in herr!


So take off all your clothes.

[video=youtube;289eUSpbt24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=289eUSpbt24&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Apr 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I don't think so. I've got a wife and my ambidextrous self for that.
> 
> http://cocorocorestaurant.com/


Damned, well... I'll catch you on the flip side then


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Check out these pics...seriously awesome. Wish I could say they were mine.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Check out these pics...seriously awesome. Wish I could say they were mine.


Ummmm I see nothing?


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Zero motivation this morgen...the evils of drink, lol.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 5, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Ummmm I see nothing?


Must not appreciate fine photography..


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Must not appreciate fine photography..


 Whoa!!! there they are. Computer fart.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 5, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Whoa!!! there they are. Computer fart.


Was gonna say...you're in a great mood today  but ya they are pretty large size files because of the quality.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Was gonna say...you're in a great mood today  but ya they are pretty large size files because of the quality.


I have seen his/her stuff somewhere before(high Times?. Amazing quality, wish I had the skills to take pics like that.

edit: I was going to post some pics but now I'm embarrassed at my inability to take good pictures.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not sure, wouldn't be surprised if he is working for someone. I just happened to stumble across his grow on another site and was awed by his pics...even though the plants are only like a week old


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Zero motivation this morgen...the evils of drink, lol.


Morning D, Little bit too much fun on a tuesday night? 

I prescribe massive doses of coffee and 3 bong rips. I am not a Doctor but there was this girl who lived down the street who let me!! well you get the picture.

Hope you feel better Bro


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Tuesday night, jeesus, was I out for 48 hours? lol....must have been a barmy one.

DOG bong to soothe the head has helped.

Got some seedling pr0n uploading, unfortunately not as spanking as tumbleweeds, but hey ho, the strains are probably just as good.....


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

My soil is alive......run for your lifes, the Hizae monster will get ya!







Some new weans for the mix....





Can't even remember what this one is now, but as you can see, it's out of focus and not quite the quality of the recently posted pr0n, lol.





Pretending to be a Venus fly trap...






Peace,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Lookin good D. My new journal is up if anybody want's to see

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/518173-kush-lovers-thread.html


----------



## nameno (Apr 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Why such interest in the coffee can contest??


1- I like coffee & have a lot of empties.
2-Was shocked to see the size some were getting to be.
3-I like growing in water.
4-It seems like it would work good with 12/12
5-I got a lot to learn.
Anyway that's why I am interested,I thought you had an entry,I also thought you helped me with a problem once,my memory is history, if you did Thank you. Peace


----------



## geekmike (Apr 5, 2012)

ok, Cheese is finishing up. Harvest date is 4/20-ish Day 53 of 12/12.








excuse the phone picture, the nikon was up at the house last night.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

geekmike said:


> ok, Cheese is finishing up. Harvest date is 4/20-ish Day 53 of 12/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks very sticky and dark, kinda evil! sweet colours for sure that would look amazing dry i imagine!


----------



## geekmike (Apr 5, 2012)

yea, the colors started at about day 39, High of 75 low 62 that's what it's been since about 2 weeks in. 

It smells super sweet too, just started to stack buds (a bit of foxtailing but not a lot) The pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Morning folks. Hope all is well in 6 land.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Which Cheese is it, Its damn nice lookin. I have an Exodus cross that has been teasing me for 13 weeks and she is now starting to foxtail like hell, has a fruity smell too.


----------



## phishtank (Apr 5, 2012)

If I can sneak away from my computer for a little bit I might go ahead and go wire up my light controller so i can try firing one of these lights up to see how they look. Plan on getting my room packed with 600's finished this weekend so i can start running some stuff in the room soon.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

geekmike said:


> yea, the colors started at about day 39, High of 75 low 62 that's what it's been since about 2 weeks in.
> 
> It smells super sweet too, just started to stack buds (a bit of foxtailing but not a lot) The pictures don't do it justice.


yeah ,ma it looks great!, whats your view on foxtailing, or anyones view?? good thing bad thing? doesn't matter? i have them now and had them in some places in my first grow, my second was free of them completely, same strain....

really curious, i mean i have seen some funky ass bud with foxtails, never thought much about it, they look swollen and fat....


----------



## supchaka (Apr 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah ,ma it looks great!, whats your view on foxtailing, or anyones view?? good thing bad thing? doesn't matter? i have them now and had them in some places in my first grow, my second was free of them completely, same strain....
> 
> really curious, i mean i have seen some funky ass bud with foxtails, never thought much about it, they look swollen and fat....


I think most people like the foxtails, a guy I know grows alot of diesels and he says theyre common on those for him.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

do you think it hurts yield?? it kinda looks like it wants to go fatter but just grows those skinny tops with overlapping calyxs, and on fat weird buds like mine, it just looks plain weird, its like its started to bud all over again!!?? know what i mean?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 5, 2012)

No I'd say they help if anything, the buds just wanna grow so much they're pushing out and further on their own.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm no expert, I'm still working on it, but I think all fruits have their indication of ripeness, when sugars are at their peak and their textures are just right. That nice yellowing and softening of a pear, etc. Being that weed has so many strains, you get many variations of this and foxtailing is just one of them. Not getting them and then getting them on the same strain is a bit puzzling but I would guess that's just one was riper than the other, idk. Know a days, checking trichs is the last thing I do, it I even to that. The plant tells you when it's ripe much more obviously than that, I think. 

So flo, I'm curious what your plans are after this plant. Are you planning on moving on and trying something else? Different strain? More than one plant? That kind of thing. I just think some variety would give you some broader practical experience and speed the learning process up, for anybody that is. 

Anyhow. Good day all.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you mean looking weird like this?


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2012)

very nice buds duchie,ang geek.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2012)

Is that a jackhammer?


cof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

No, that's a Deep Blue/JTR I grew a couple of harvest ago, along with the purple BSB/Caseyband you see.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm no expert, I'm still working on it, but I think all fruits have their indication of ripeness, when sugars are at their peak and their textures are just right. That nice yellowing and softening of a pear, etc. Being that weed has so many strains, you get many variations of this and foxtailing is just one of them. Not getting them and then getting them on the same strain is a bit puzzling but I would guess that's just one was riper than the other, idk. Know a days, checking trichs is the last thing I do, it I even to that. The plant tells you when it's ripe much more obviously than that, I think.
> 
> So flo, I'm curious what your plans are after this plant. Are you planning on moving on and trying something else? Different strain? More than one plant? That kind of thing. I just think some variety would give you some broader practical experience and speed the learning process up, for anybody that is.
> 
> Anyhow. Good day all.


cheers for that in depth reply 'like' 

she is starting to change, or go through another transformation of some sort!!?? 

My next plant is awaiting me to pick her up, i shall pick up a new pot next week, fill it ready, so i can put my new clone in, it will be a Jack herer / old school skunk, straight from the guy who taught me, he has only run this new strain this once, and is about half way through flowering. he did have 2 in a double tent, but now it is shaired by my strain also. as 1 of his got root rot  this next strain looks to be a lower yielding unfortunately but the shape is soo different, seems to look sativa, with very large fan leaves, and alot more nodes on the flowering tips, but it is nowhere as bushy, (could be the way he's done something) i doubt it though, he is stuck in his repetitive ways. the plant however is lanky, with long arms as main branches, and thick white pistils not like my strain, few and thick....it looks nice, i won't be fussed on yield, i would like to try something new, and if it is sativa, i'll be even more happy, it just may mean i cant veg for as long, cause my limited flowering time with inspections. any new erb will be a great addition


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

I haven't been having much luck with the Jack Hammers I've been growing cof. The last couple grew lanky with very skinny buds. Mind you, the high was still there, but they're on the back burner for now. I need some quicker finishers, hence the Colombian Golds (still gotta have my sativa's don't ya know)


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

i will also be running a new lighthood with a 6 inch fan built in, and new ducting setup, so my temps will be alot more manageable, and i think i need a new filter, cause i can smell my plant and there isnt any leaks, and a few mates have let me know my place smells like fresh erbs  i must be used to it cause it's strongest around my bedroom


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

Evening 6'ers not posted for a lil while. Heres my exodus cheese (UK) @ 16 dys, SLH, Black Rose x Exodus Cheese and Black Rose x BSB all @ 23 days 12/12

View attachment 2107866View attachment 2107867View attachment 2107868View attachment 2107869


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

Colorado has a new billboard. http://kdvr.com/2012/04/04/pro-marijuana-amendment-billboard-to-be-unveiled/


----------



## geekmike (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Which Cheese is it, Its damn nice lookin. I have an Exodus cross that has been teasing me for 13 weeks and she is now starting to foxtail like hell, has a fruity smell too.



It's a GHS Exo Cheese, so far so good. 

running in SS.


I don't mind a bit of foxtailing, it's the super lanky ones that piss me off. If they are stacked tightly that's cool. I had my NL x Blueberry foxtail on my the last week, gave me little spindly foxtails (only a couple) and it made the dry buds look kinda funny.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2012)

my concern with foxtailing is about trimming only.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Just found a Carpet Beetle perched on one of my babies. Shoo beetle, don't bother me.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

Morning my fellow Six Double Zero Fiends. Hope you are all having a stupendous day. Another 75+ sunny winter day in Cali. If anyone has seen California's winter please tell her to come home soon. 

Six weeks down, looking to finish around 4-20-12  Loving this Cindy99 strain, grows fast and smelly so fruity. 

View attachment 2107958View attachment 2107964


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ay worm, where did you get your Cindy?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay worm, where did you get your Cindy?


From a 600 member that lives here in town.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice bud there worm! I have a couple Cindy crosses in veg now, love the Cindy fruity smell.

How long do you let your Cindy go?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> From a 600 member that lives here in town.


clone or seed? who is the original breeder, if you know?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> clone or seed? who is the original breeder, if you know?


It was a clone, not sure of the origins(i will see if he knows). It's been floating around here for a few years.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Nice bud there worm! I have a couple Cindy crosses in veg now, love the Cindy fruity smell.
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you let your Cindy go?


Thanks Mike.

Looks like she will be done in 8 weeks. We will see what they look like in a few weeks. Bassman took his to 9.5 weeks and they were just solid icebergs of frost. I have too many plants ready to go into the bloom room right now so I'm not sure I will make it past 9 weeks at the most.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey 6ers. Just dipping in for a quickie. . .

I like that billboard, Duchie. California has a similar legislation... I'm sure you've seen it... regulatemarijuanalikewine or something like that. 

I prefer marijuana over alcohol, too.

Well, I'm off to get some work done. Worm, what a BBBBeautiful day up here today, eh? It's weird... but I kinda like it. I'm gonna go get baked.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Delicious worm, do you run a soil mix or brew teas?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Delicious worm, do you run a soil mix or brew teas?


coco/soil blend. This grow I used H&G full line. Great stuff but very expensive and 9 parts for the whole line(not stoner friendly). My next grow will be an all compost tea/organic nutes, thanks to all the awesome helpful people in the 600.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice worm. Glad it'll be ready JIT 4 420 4 U. (Wow, I'm high. Scraping the corners of the casserole dish, if you catch my drift.) 

Bobo. Yes I'm aware of the Cali initiative. I hear there are several actually, and that they're divided in their approach and that's not helping things. Hopefully for you guys they come together before it's too late. I think there's deadlines for petitions or something, can't remember. Have a good day at work man.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2012)

Mmmmmmm frosty worm!

Nice healthy looking plants scotia 

Man, I hope cannabis is legalized soon... I prefer calling it cannabis because MARIJUANA is a name the US has bashed into our brains when they were first arresting people for it. Commonly smoked by mexican immigrants coming to the US... so like our government usually does they started a scare tactic saying these loco mexicans smoke this devil weed and will rape and pillage,,, not to mention it will make a white women lust for a black man SCARY SHIT! So they had to give it a scary unfamiliar name preferably of spanish origin~~ MARIJUANA.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Mmmmmmm frosty worm!
> 
> Nice healthy looking plants scotia
> 
> Man, I hope cannabis is legalized soon... I prefer calling it cannabis because MARIJUANA is a name the US has bashed into our brains when they were first arresting people for it. Commonly smoked by mexican immigrants coming to the US... so like our government usually does they started a scare tactic saying these loco mexicans smoke this devil weed and will rape and pillage,,, not to mention it will make a white women lust for a black man SCARY SHIT! So they had to give it a scary unfamiliar name preferably of spanish origin~~ MARIJUANA.


That is very cool. I've always naturally felt better saying cannabis over marijuana. Subconscious thing I guess but this will just push me to use marijuana even less.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

The greatest performance ever on an acoustic guitar.

[video=youtube;TQEehwydZbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQEehwydZbA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

Hows the 600 club then?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2012)

duchie

I agree with you about keeping a good sativa around all the time and the 15 weeks of the jackhammer is a little long. They seem to have a problem about the third generation of clones. I have one in veg who's blooming like she in 12/12. I think I'll breed the cheese/jake blue to one-it has to shorten the finish time.

Worm
your ladies are very tempting-looking good.



cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Mmmmmmm frosty worm!
> 
> Nice healthy looking plants scotia
> 
> Man, I hope cannabis is legalized soon... I prefer calling it cannabis because MARIJUANA is a name the US has bashed into our brains when they were first arresting people for it. Commonly smoked by mexican immigrants coming to the US... so like our government usually does they started a scare tactic saying these loco mexicans smoke this devil weed and will rape and pillage,,, not to mention it will make a white women lust for a black man SCARY SHIT! So they had to give it a scary unfamiliar name preferably of spanish origin~~ MARIJUANA.


Thanks Whodat and all you guys for the positive feedback.

I have noticed I change how I talk about cannabis depending on who I am talking to. I use the words Weed and Herb when I am with friends. Then I change it up to cannabis or Meds(hate that, even though i realize it has medical benefits) when talking to strangers or my parents. It's like when you were at Grandmas house and you had to watch your mouth or suffer the wrath of Grandma and her wooden shoe.

I do enjoy the safety net of "Medical Cannabis" but I still just "like to get high" as some people "like to get drunk". I hope to see full legalization for recreational use as well as medical before I die.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2012)

Cannabis is my spiritual and mental medicine. The "high" is what gets me right with myself mentally and gets me right with whatever's out there spiritually. Not to mention it also gets me going creatively... I get some great, honestly lol, ideas when Im stoned.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Smoking the last of my Cougar  fuck i need to start some plants soon.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

> *duchie
> 
> I agree with you about keeping a good sativa around all the time and the 15 weeks of the jackhammer is a little long. They seem to have a problem about the third generation of clones. I have one in veg who's blooming like she in 12/12. I think I'll breed the cheese/jake blue to one-it has to shorten the finish time.
> 
> ...



In about a year I plan to be moving, one way or another, but just before that I plan to be winding right down to no plants so that when I set up in my new home, with my planned space, I can start up fresh with some really thought out choice seed. Sannies Jack and Jack Herer are two of the sativas on that list. I'd like to grow a tent of those two side by side. I feel like playing around with more landrace seed as well and cross from them rather then crosses on crosses. Not criticizing, just expressing how I feel. Anyone have any views about landrace seed. I'm pretty certain the Colombian Gold I'm growing is landrace, or at least that's what the ad says. They are from World of Seeds. What constitutes Landrace? Is it seed harvested right from the plants in the field and the phenos can be many? Or, can you take seed from a female in the field and reproduce them under controlled environment and call them landrace because they were bred to each other? Does that make sense? 

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=World-of-Seeds&prod_url=landraces-columbia-gold


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Mmmmmmm frosty worm!
> 
> Nice healthy looking plants scotia
> 
> Man, I hope cannabis is legalized soon... I prefer calling it cannabis because MARIJUANA is a name the US has bashed into our brains when they were first arresting people for it. Commonly smoked by mexican immigrants coming to the US... so like our government usually does they started a scare tactic saying these loco mexicans smoke this devil weed and will rape and pillage,,, not to mention it will make a white women lust for a black man SCARY SHIT! So they had to give it a scary unfamiliar name preferably of spanish origin~~ MARIJUANA.


Cheers mate  R u on the european side of the pond then?


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought a landrace was basically like a ibl, or a true ibl......(in bred line) that specifically comes froma geographical area.

I was speaking to some peeps in South Africa, and they were telling me a bit about some of the weeds that are no longer are around, or available. I think it was the Malawi Royal family who had a private plantation, and this is where the original AK47 came from (?? I was having a drink at the time).
Anyway, I am sure our friend google will come up with an answer (or various ones), lol.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

What's the hold up bill? Sounds like your in a new place and job, is that so?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

duchieman said:


> In about a year I plan to be moving, one way or another, but just before that I plan to be winding right down to no plants so that when I set up in my new home, with my planned space, I can start up fresh with some really thought out choice seed. Sannies Jack and Jack Herer are two of the sativas on that list. I'd like to grow a tent of those two side by side. I feel like playing around with more landrace seed as well and cross from them rather then crosses on crosses. Not criticizing, just expressing how I feel. Anyone have any views about landrace seed. I'm pretty certain the Colombian Gold I'm growing is landrace, or at least that's what the ad says. They are from World of Seeds. What constitutes Landrace? Is it seed harvested right from the plants in the field and the phenos can be many? Or, can you take seed from a female in the field and reproduce them under controlled environment and call them landrace because they were bred to each other? Does that make sense?


We planted Landrace Thai in the hills sourced from a local in Thailand(thank you facebook) and Landrace Moroccan from Franks Ultimate seeds? (more facebook freebies) The Moroccan: Planted 10 seeds, 9 popped all male. I am not a breeder so it was a big waste of time. Thai: Planted 10 seeds, 6 popped got two females one morphed out just as it budded. The other made it 9 weeks at about 8 feet tall and was hit hard by that early storm last year and layed on the wet ground for 2 days, 99% lost to bud rot. I was able to salvage a sample and it tasted very harsh like Hash plant or the old school big bud. I still have 50 or so of the Thai that I will probably never plant.

Edit: Malawi Gold
[video=youtube;89RH475eZYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89RH475eZYc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I thought a landrace was basically like a ibl, or a true ibl......(in bred line) that specifically comes froma geographical area.
> 
> I was speaking to some peeps in South Africa, and they were telling me a bit about some of the weeds that are no longer are around, or available. I think it was the Malawi Royal family who had a private plantation, and this is where the original AK47 came from (?? I was having a drink at the time).
> Anyway, I am sure our friend google will come up with an answer (or various ones), lol.


Forgot about IBL. Now you done it. Ok, I'll go read some more.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovin the pron guys. Cougar is looking nice BC.



gaztoth said:


> Hows the 600 club then?


I'm overdosing on bat and ball sports. Opening day for both Baseball (mlb) and Cricket (ipl) yesterday. Not enough time in the day.

I finished trimming my harvest. There was a lot more DOG than I thought there was, and a lot less Banana than estimated. Jarring some of the Dog now.

Is it the weekend yet???

EDIT: Hey bassman... I'm so with you on the foxtails. Makes trimming so much more of a pain. And I (like you) do it all myself, so anything to make it more difficult is not welcome at all.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Aye lad, it is for some....and some just have a constant weekend by all accounts, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol, Jig you watch cricket? and i'm with you as well on foxtailing. It makes it hard for me to tell when they are finish and trimming harder.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Aye mate, Jig's closet English! lol Even supports Spurs!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

How's tricks D? Any plans for your weekend. I think we are heading out to see the poppy fields again. And off to ikea to buy flooring. I'll also be moving the seedlings into their final home in the tubes. There are 9 left out the 15 I started. Hoping for a high ratio of females. I can't wait to grow these strains out.

EDIT: It's true. I was born in the wrong country, lol. Nah, I just think I was meant to be multi-national. Love's me some Nascar, Baseball, and big engines in my cars. But I have come to love football (soccer), cricket, formula 1, and pubs. Crickets my favorite out of it all though. Fucking love love love it. Wife, cats, weed, and cricket. The four loves of my life, hehe.

There is nothing better than sitting around gettin high watching a test cricket match. You can watch all day... even longer than the nascar races, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, sorry bout that luck worm. I guess it can be a crap shoot with these, and maybe that's one reason the price are so much lower than other seed. But if you find the right one or two, from a few different strains, to start from and work with to make something really nice, I could see that being pretty rewarding to me. In case some of you haven't figured it out yet, I'm a path less traveled kind of guy.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 5, 2012)

life is good in the 600. that cindy is looking delicious worm, as well as that cougar bill. sucks its almost gone, i'm down to my last couple grams of qrazy train as well


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2012)

Worm you are gonna put my Cindy to shame..shame on you!! j/k looking good bro!!
Jig Yeah trimming is a pain, eyesight and all, but its a means to an end as they say, so really a labor of love.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

Tired of the chill... bring on Summer!!!!!!!!!!


[video=youtube_share;wvUQcnfwUUM]http://youtu.be/wvUQcnfwUUM[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> How's tricks D? Any plans for your weekend. I think we are heading out to see the poppy fields again. And off to ikea to buy flooring. I'll also be moving the seedlings into their final home in the tubes. There are 9 left out the 15 I started. Hoping for a high ratio of females. I can't wait to grow these strains out.
> 
> EDIT: It's true. I was born in the wrong country, lol. Nah, I just think I was meant to be multi-national. Love's me some Nascar, Baseball, and big engines in my cars. But I have come to love football (soccer), cricket, formula 1, and pubs. Crickets my favorite out of it all though. Fucking love love love it. Wife, cats, weed, and cricket. The four loves of my life, hehe.
> 
> There is nothing better than sitting around gettin high watching a test cricket match. You can watch all day... even longer than the nascar races, lol.


I watched my first baseball game ever this morning, an old college game. So Car Vs. Florida


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been growing out my freak flag the last 6 months or so and sporting some new chops, but nothing like that dudes! I don't think I could grow a set like that if I wanted too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

I can grow a great Van Dyke/goatee, but I got no side burns, and only about 25 hairs on each cheek.
Yeah that guy doesn't just have mutton chops, he's got the whole damn sheep!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I can grow a great Van Dyke/goatee, but I got no side burns, and only about 25 hairs on each cheek.
> Yeah that guy doesn't just have mutton chops, he's got the whole damn sheep!


I get the Joe Dirt Goatee and 3 hairs on each cheek, shave like every other month. I would be a miserable Eskimo.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually they aren't known for their facial hair either, strangely enough.

My wife teased me a long time after we watched Joe Dirt.
Oy vey, mir...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd like to take some off my face and put it on top of my head. It's always been rather thin up there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

Like my shiny-pated padre always says: "You can't have hair and brains too."


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

Props on the baseball game Tgss. Did you enjoy it at all? I like it because it's like a chess match between the pitcher and batter. And the action is slow enough to not pay complete attention.



DoobieBrother said:


> I can grow a great Van Dyke/goatee, but I got no side burns, and only about 25 hairs on each cheek.
> Yeah that guy doesn't just have mutton chops, he's got the whole damn sheep!


I have a friend like that, grew out his beard and it didn't 'connect' to his hair... just didn't have the sideburns at all. Funny too because he's a pretty hairy guy. Why is it we have hair we don't want it, but it won't grow, or stops growing, where we want it? Not fair I tell ya.

On another subject... the walmart tire fiasco just keeps getting worse. I went to change the brakes yesterday and the wheel the guy put on WILL NOT come off the car. Took it to the shop up the street where they actually know how to work on cars and they couldn't get the thing off either. I don't think the wheel is coming off in one piece. Wife finally called walmart today to report the whole thing, and guess what, the guy who she did all this under the table stuff so he wouldn't lose his job... dude doesn't even work there anymore. 190,000 miles on our car and we've never had an issue or accident. One tire change and oil change at walmart and the shit is hitting the fucking fan.

I can't tell you how upset at my wife I am for ever taking it there in the first place... but she is so beat up about it, I can't say a thing. It's her baby, she bought it new, was her first new car she ever bought, and has had it since '04. Gut wrenching ordeal it is. My guess is walmart will tell us too bad, and we'll have to pay for everything out of pocket for trying to do a good deed. Lesson learned.

Guess I'm not getting that guitar toy anytime soon.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2012)

Id like to take some of the hair from my ass and put it... oh no i might not..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

[youtube]vBxPw0Q7Jts[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

That sucks, jig!
You mean the lug nuts can be removed but the wheel is stuck to the hub?
Or the lug nuts won't budge at all?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Props on the baseball game Tgss. Did you enjoy it at all? I like it because it's like a chess match between the pitcher and batter. And the action is slow enough to not pay complete attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is Crap! If the repairs were performed at Walmart I believe they are ultimately responsible for the faulty work. It's not your fault their employee is a shady creep. But I could be wrong??

Better Call Saul!!! 

[video=youtube;bBeQO1nBThQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBeQO1nBThQ[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 5, 2012)

that indeed sucks ass jig, fucking wal-mart. 

[video=youtube;BqM8TeaLzZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqM8TeaLzZ4[/video]


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;F800WEVFHp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F800WEVFHp0[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

The wheel is jammed on the hub. Lugs come off just fine... but neither I nor the garage could make it budge even a teeny tiny bit. Sledge hammer, pry bar, 8 foot 2x4, nothing would make it move. Lot's of WD40 and a little berrymans for good measure helped zero.

I'm guessing we're gonna need a torch or something to cut the bitch off. Not even sure if it's possible, but I'm thinking we should remove the hub/ wheel combination from the suspension and drive shaft so none of those things get's bent or screwed up as well. It's not the end of the world, just a giant fucking pain and most likely money out our pocket.

Ah well. At least I have good weed to smoke... sigh. Or look at and dream. Another month and no baby this time around. At least another month of no green. Maybe it is the end of the world, lol. Smoke one for your boy... and put some hash on it if you got some.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> [video=youtube;BqM8TeaLzZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqM8TeaLzZ4[/video]


Ding*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't totally blame the guy who did the work:

Am I wrong to guess you have aluminum wheels?
If so, the winter's road salt (or similar road chemicals used this winter) will sometimes fuse aluminum to steel (wheel to hub).


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 5, 2012)

damn jig, thats pretty fucked up. try just heating up the hub/ rim with the torch, sometimes just the heating/cooling can free it up, i've done it with my pops before. i haven't smoked all day, but i'll load a nice bowl and some hash for ya. hopefully the wind carries it your way. remember, the night is always darkest before dawn


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Take it to the dealership and ask for an inspection. Note a "Squeel" or "Noise" coming from the stuck wheel. If the dealer can't get the wheel of their own car, somethings wrong.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> [video=youtube;F800WEVFHp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F800WEVFHp0[/video]


Here's my entry... from a couple years back. Man I have an understanding wife.


Walmart called back... they said they are going to check things out and try to get us a new wheel. Going in on Monday morning... wish us luck. I'm frankly shocked they are even attempting to make things right. Can you believe it? Alfanso FTW!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Here's my entry... from a couple years back. Man I have an understanding wife.
> View attachment 2108388
> 
> Walmart called back... they said they are going to check things out and try to get us a new wheel. Going in on Monday morning... wish us luck. I'm frankly shocked they are even attempting to make things right. Can you believe it? Alfanso FTW!


Good to hear. Was the work performed at Walmart? If so, they're still liable. I assumed the work was done offsite, in which case, they are hooking you up, and you should leave a good review with Google or something. I always try to spread the word when businesses do the right thing.

P.S. Your holding my wife's camera. Strange. Where do you live pal!? JK.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

Karma's a bi... oh, wait.
Yay for karma!!!



off the the store to get some pantyhose to finish my pop filter.
Then make a metal bracket to hold the mic suspended in a hoop.
Then finish my chair arm rest re-upholstering.
Then woodshed until I finish my song & vid.
2,000th post is coming up too quick...

And then I'll be re-recording 2112 (non-stop start to finish, audio problems all fixed, bass player problems all fixed ((including no messing around during the rested measures)), and killer tone from my new 6-string bass) and posting the vid for my 2,112th post.

But, off to the store!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> P.S. Your holding my wife's camera. Strange. Where do you live pal!? JK.


Heeeyyy... that MY room!!!
What the.... !?!?!?!?!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Wheels, Beards, and Pantyhose, interersting! lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

This shall ever now be known as the 600's "Day of the Double Nip-Slip".
Please: no Shaft Gaff pics, guys.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

Or Side Boob.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

Picture from last summer. 45 Years old and this is the best I can do. 



Nipples Sold Separately.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

You got me beat, WD:


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got the same thing growing wild on my ass.


cof


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2012)

what the hell,you running threw the woods,stark naked?with a cam?...lol,you crazy.
and doobie,what big eyes you have.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 5, 2012)

Why do you guys look like a bunch of hippy stoners!?


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I've got the same thing growing wild on my ass.
> 
> 
> cof


lol.....moss?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2012)

well....I am an old fart


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

genuity said:


> what the hell,you running threw the woods,stark naked?with a cam?...lol,you crazy.
> and doobie,what big eyes you have.


Just a little Skinny Dippin with the wife. hehe

Doesn't this View make you want to get Naked?


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> well....I am an old fart
> 
> 
> cof


with a young vibrant mind.



wormdrive66 said:


> Just a little Skinny Dippin with the wife. hehe


haha,i seen something like that when i was fishing,a few day ago.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

Pop filter completed (except for mounting with a flexible arm):







Off to pick up the wife!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lookin good Doob.

Cant wait to here your new recording!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 5, 2012)

On the way home the wife suggested I get a decent mic at guitar center!
So a quick bit of research (already been casually looking into it for an end-of-year purchase), and call my parents to say "howdy", and then I'm off across town to gc!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

genuity said:


> haha,i seen something like that when i was fishing,a few day ago.


Did you catch anything?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

genuity said:


> haha,i seen something like that when i was fishing,a few day ago.


On our way to the secret spot you have to walk about 1.5 miles along the side of that canyon you see in the pic. Its about 100-150 feet above the river. As we were walking I spotted a dude on the river bank giving his girl the old Wang Chung from behind so me and the wife stopped for a second to get a good peek. And the Dude sees us,  gives a Big Wave and never missed a stroke. We waved back and moved on down the trail.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

That is funny shit. Hey honey, don't be rude.. give them a wave too, lol.


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I don't have a journal or a grow post so ill just post here.

Good Friday is fitting for the occasion.

At 31 days from seed I have topped Connie Chung and Pineapple Express.
The tops became my first clones.
And while I was getting jiggy with it I dropped 1 Kandy Kush and 1 Power Kush.

So my active inventory now contains: 6
From seed: 1 pineapple express and 1 Connie Chung each 31 days old, topped 1 time.
1 Power Kush and 1 Kandy Kush, not popped yet.
From Clone: 1 pineapple express and 1 Connie Chung. fresh cut.

Now for the pics. Pay no attention to the cupcake. It is a prototype "Grass Hopper"
It is one of several recipes we may introduce to our shop.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> On the way home the wife suggested I get a decent mic at guitar center!
> So a quick bit of research (already been casually looking into it for an end-of-year purchase), and call my parents to say "howdy", and then I'm off across town to gc!


 I'm really starting to wonder if you even have a wife and I'm starting to think you're making it up. Where would anybody even find such a woman, that would just keep letting you have all that you want and isn't your mother?

I think you're going to have to start showing us some proof that such a wife exists.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2012)

Ta-daaaa!!!!

AKG Perception 220:
*have it hooked up just now and it is sweet!














Went from this to that:







I know, I know!
I swear, she exists!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn Doobs congratz looks like you left the 80's and came into the present 
See it on!See it on!See it on!See it on! Its not underwear for a girl silly!


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Spitting cereal over pc in fits of laughter.......


curious old fart said:


> I've got the same thing growing wild on my ass.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually quit e afew giggles from cereal land this morning. Thanks guys and gals (inc Doobies wife!)


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Picture from last summer. 45 Years old and this is the best I can do.
> 
> View attachment 2108418
> 
> Nipples Sold Separately.


Omg If i grew long hair that might be me in 20 years time lol. Is that a red tinted beard? I have the same  Only red hair in my face..
Id have to say you look very good, lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> Omg If i grew long hair that might be me in 20 years time lol. Is that a red tinted beard? I have the same  Only red hair in my face..
> Id have to say you look very good, lol.



Are we gonna go there again tonight? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it all a bunch of long haired/long bearded hippies that grow across the pond. lol


Morning 600's. Good Friday today. Hope everyone enjoys their long weekend


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah lets stay in the spirit of things that might not belong in a grow forum! Check out my lazy BITCH!

 Now that is facial hair! 

Do you now SNAPS? Can you get snaps outside Denmark? Im getting so drunk today.. 5-6 shots of snaps and the brain starts going auto, im there but im really not in control, good thing my girlfriend is there to control me when things get outta hand  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snaps <-- Okay it is a Danish, Swedish thing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> Damn Doobs congratz looks like you left the 80's and came into the present
> See it on!See it on!See it on!See it on! Its not underwear for a girl silly!


The old Sony looks like a Mr. Microphone, and sounds about as good.
Will hang on to it for when I need low-fi vocals or use it side by side with the new one for stereo vocals (and mixed vocal fx).

Hey, duchie, if my next grow if abundant enough, I'll pull a jigfresh and get the wife's nugs covered with herbal nugs and snap a pic.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ta-daaaa!!!!
> 
> AKG Perception 220:
> *have it hooked up just now and it is sweet!
> ...


Wow that looks like a very fine Mic you got there. Can't wait to hear the new tunes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Is it all a bunch of long haired/long bearded hippies that grow across the pond. lol
> 
> 
> Morning 600's. Good Friday today. Hope everyone enjoys their long weekend


Got to have the beard if you want to be a North American Lumberjack:

[video=youtube_share;5zey8567bcg]http://youtu.be/5zey8567bcg[/video]




wormdrive66 said:


> Wow that looks like a very fine Mic you got there. Can't wait to hear the new tunes.


It's great for my vocal range (baritone to bass. I can hit low C on a good day), and is ultra sensitive! 
I'm going to have to make my little padded box recording booth Cone of Silence tomorrow.
I'll do a side by side audio test of it comparing the nasty old mic and the groovy new one and upload it to youtube tomorrow sometime (and post a link here in the 600).
Night and day difference in sound quality!

Have to slow down my posting so I don't hit 2,000 posts before I'm ready.
Tonight will work on the music part of the song some more, and tomorrow I re-do the narration, and other vocal elements.

I hate rationing posts here in the 600, so I am trying to get it done by this weekend.
But I want to put the proper amount of effort and care into it so it doesn't totally suck, too.
Time for some food in my belly, and then some tokes in my lungs.
Then back to work.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2012)

Well since everyone is posting pics. Heres me wth a crazy Scottish guy holding me


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice little girls you got there lokie.

Haha doob. Wife said the other day "I can't believe all your friends have seen my chest" to which I responded "I'm sure no one even remembers that." Guess I was wrong, lol. She's a real modest girl (grew up in amish country for heaven's sake), still can't believe she did that, but she REALLY wanted me/ us to win that contest.

Having written the word 'sake' I can't get over what a weird word that is.

HydroGp... what's Snaps? Some kind of liquor I guess. And just so you know... it's know, not now. Now means this moment in time. I'm seriously amazed when anyone who didn't learn english as a first language can spell anything. We have the craziest rules.

EDIT: Nice pic billy. I guess all you on that side of the pond are short haired fellas. All the one's I seen are at least. Too funny.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well since everyone is posting pics. Heres me wth a crazy Scottish guy holding me


[video=youtube;PjYHvAly_IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjYHvAly_IE[/video]........


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice little girls you got there lokie.
> 
> Haha doob. Wife said the other day "I can't believe all your friends have seen my chest" to which I responded "I'm sure no one even remembers that." Guess I was wrong, lol. She's a real modest girl (grew up in amish country for heaven's sake), still can't believe she did that, but she REALLY wanted me/ us to win that contest.
> 
> ...


Wow wow wow stop right there  What picture?!  Did you win?  It must have been a win win situation, but the contest.

Now i know!  Yeah Snaps "A group of people are clustered around a table for a typical lunch that will include several courses and a clear, fiery drink. The host pours the ice-cold liquid into frosty, conical glasses with long stems. He raises his glass, at which point the diners turn to one another and make eye contact, making certain not to leave anyone out. &#8220;Skål!&#8221; calls out the host, and everyone takes a sip. Again there is eye contact, and then the glasses are set on the table, not to be lifted again until the host raises his. The liquid is aquavit. The ritual is virtually the same throughout Scandinavia." Sounds fun aye just like smoking with friends


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The old Sony looks like a Mr. Microphone, and sounds about as good.
> Will hang on to it for when I need low-fi vocals or use it side by side with the new one for stereo vocals (and mixed vocal fx).
> 
> Hey, duchie, if my next grow if abundant enough, I'll pull a jigfresh and get the wife's nugs covered with herbal nugs and snap a pic.


 Well if that's the only way, I guess that'll be ok. lol

How bout a couple of 30 year old shots. How different could I possibly look now?



Hydro, do you mean Schnapps, as in peppermint or peach liquors?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> Wow wow wow stop right there  What picture?!  Did you win?  It must have been a win win situation, but the contest.
> 
> Now i know!  Yeah Snaps "A group of people are clustered around a table for a typical lunch that will include several courses and a clear, fiery drink. The host pours the ice-cold liquid into frosty, conical glasses with long stems. He raises his glass, at which point the diners turn to one another and make eye contact, making certain not to leave anyone out. &#8220;Skål!&#8221; calls out the host, and everyone takes a sip. Again there is eye contact, and then the glasses are set on the table, not to be lifted again until the host raises his. The liquid is aquavit. The ritual is virtually the same throughout Scandinavia." Sounds fun aye just like smoking with friends


In the US we gather around a table and bounce coins into plastic cups full of beer until someone pukes. We are not quite as refined as you Across the pond.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

Yea but that is somehow based on the ability to hit the cup? Unfair  Bet there is some skilled cointhrowers out there 
My sister just turned 18 so now she has to drink snaps along with the rest or still sit at the childrens table... lol i cant wait to see how many she gets down before it comes back up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> Yea but that is somehow based on the ability to hit the cup? Unfair  Bet there is some skilled cointhrowers out there
> My sister just turned 18 so now she has to drink snaps along with the rest or still sit at the childrens table... lol i cant wait to see how many she gets down before it comes back up



And there are even better at it out there than this one:
(I used to be the devil at it. Trick shots and no mercy)

[video=youtube_share;27eL-pA6OPg]http://youtu.be/27eL-pA6OPg[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's great for my vocal range (baritone to bass. I can hit low C on a good day), and is ultra sensitive!
> I'm going to have to make my little padded box recording booth Cone of Silence tomorrow.
> I'll do a side by side audio test of it comparing the nasty old mic and the groovy new one and upload it to youtube tomorrow sometime (and post a link here in the 600).
> Night and day difference in sound quality!
> ...


Check out this guy Colin Davis if you get a chance. He works with mostly heavy guitar based bands. He has some very informative video's about mixing, mastering and mic placement. He helped some friends of mine land a European recording and tour deal. Very Slick Dude. http://imperialmastering.com/blog/


[video=youtube;PGwPSPIhohk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGwPSPIhohk[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

unfortunately no peppermint. Might have helped the taste. Its strong as hell and burning a bit afterwards. Kinda like Rum

Yeah Doobie thats what i mean. With snaps its just the hardcore drinkers left  Occasionally cheaters (Speed, Coke) But its with the family today


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2012)

And not always with the most class.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

This game would end quickly at my house. Glad i had that morning rip. Wasnt even around the nazi time but damn i feel for the victims.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice pics Duchie.  Were you in the band Triumph? lol I kid I kid!! very cool thanks. Give me a minute I have an oldie classic.

This is in 83 at the California State Capitol at a Peace Rally and Protest.(don't ask me what we were protesting? I was there for the chics) Im the guy with the hair and the pointy guitar. The guy with the shorts dancing around the Seal of California is my Little Brother. Still have the guitar and amp.



We called ourselves The Driven, none of us owned a car so we had to be Driven to all of our shows.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Fuk me, this guy looks like he needs fed..........the things you find on the internet. cwazy mon.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

I knew Doobie before he became famous....looks like he made the same thing with his pantyhose...
[youtube]62i9Sodwp5o[/youtube]

Now onto some DOG......
It's like a jungle sometimes....
[youtube]VjLHrhLVwzs[/youtube]














































Happy Easter.....

DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

DST said:


> I knew Doobie before he became famous....looks like he made the same thing with his pantyhose...
> 
> 
> Now onto some DOG......
> ...


Amazing looking plants D. So green and Lush. I have this Mad craving for seafood all of a sudden.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2012)

Did u eat aw that DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Fuk me, this guy looks like he needs fed..........the things you find on the internet. cwazy mon.



How in the world is the food staying on the plate!?!?!?!


Great pics guys!

My daily reserve of posts is used up, so I'm going to check out (but lurk) until tomorrow.

See you in the funny papers!


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Seems like we got a Fish theme going today, lol.

I got some fresh tuna from a mate who goes Tuna fishing off the Cape down in SA. He was showing me the reels they use and the tension on these things is fukkin incredible (I know fuk all about fishing btw). Anyway, when they catch the big Yellowfins they hold them at the side of the boat, two guys one on each side with their fins up, then stab them in each side under the fins, this then starts draining the blood (or squirting it everywhere by the sounds of it). Then they chop an angle out the front of it's face, then ram a steel rod down it's spine, which kills them instantly. When laid in the boat the bottom half are sold for tuna grill steaks, the top of the fish is sold for sushi tuna. God I love tuna, it's above a steak for me.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

I reckon the guy (whoever it is) munched that up good and proper.....lol.


supersillybilly said:


> Did u eat aw that DST


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

looks like a super hero meeting here. all these eye masks haha. 
dam i wood hammer that plate food tho. hmmmmm guna make my breaky look like a kids meal


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

Until we meet again! Happy easter everyone !!!1
+


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

beautiful dark shiny leaves DST! i managed to move my inspection date, i'm starting to flush now, get another week out of her


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> Until we meet again! Happy easter everyone !!!1
> +
> View attachment 2109071View attachment 2109073


that is super frosty man, and those leaves look like they could poke your eye out!! rep'd u, ofcourse u deserve that at least


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

DST said:


> I knew Doobie before he became famous....looks like he made the same thing with his pantyhose...
> [youtube]62i9Sodwp5o[/youtube]
> 
> Now onto some DOG......
> ...


*Like*

Is what i woulda did. 
the dog and your room are incredible as always D.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2012)

Verry verry nice pron folks! If I knew how to photoshop I would join the superhero fun lol

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 6, 2012)

Very green and frosty dst...what og did you use in the cross?

Finally got my ballast back from CAP today. What a headache. Got 2 new digi's comin tomorrow. Oh how the 600watt gods have been in my favor this week.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2012)

Give thanks to the flying spaghetti monster!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2012)

Good day all. What's been going on with RIU last couple of days? Seems like it's been going up and down all the time. Must be fuked. 

Lovely garden there DST, as always. Funny, after you found your 8" tubes I found a place that sells them. $129 a pop. 

Here's my superhero pic. It's also a few years old but I'm still as powerful.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Give thanks to the flying spaghetti monster!


His noodly appendage is evident in my life, for I have good fortune.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 6, 2012)

didn't realize flying spaghetti monsters have tits. still giving thanks tho!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;JLYC7ltxOrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYC7ltxOrk[/video]

got my first 40 of OE,its been a good 8 yrs or so,they are still good.....drunk style


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

We love FSM we Love FSM!!!!!


whodatnation said:


> Give thanks to the flying spaghetti monster!





roachclip420 said:


> Very green and frosty dst...what og did you use in the cross?
> 
> Finally got my ballast back from CAP today. What a headache. Got 2 new digi's comin tomorrow. Oh how the 600watt gods have been in my favor this week.


My OG came from a few seeds I found in a bag of OG I bought in town, the bag originated from DNA stock (stuff the brothers grim grew themselves from what my friend told me - he owns the shop selling he stuff). Anyway, guess you would call it bag seed OG.....I have the last seed running from that bag seed stock now, and it's also dank.



duchieman said:


> Good day all. What's been going on with RIU last couple of days? Seems like it's been going up and down all the time. Must be fuked.
> 
> Lovely garden there DST, as always. Funny, after you found your 8" tubes I found a place that sells them. $129 a pop.


Yup, RIU is on the kangaroo petrol at the minute...

PM me and I'll tell you how much I can get the tubes for



genuity said:


> got my first 40 of OE,its been a good 8 yrs or so,they are still good.....drunk style


Old English?

I just opened me a bottle of The Balvenie, Single Malt Scotch, Singature Bottle, 12 years, nice honey, vanilla, and fruityness to boot.

Fridays good.

DST


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 6, 2012)

You have quality taste DST. Balvenie is definitely a top notch Scotch and one of my favorites.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

I think you would enjoy my drinks cabinet then.....


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 6, 2012)

Just as long as you have some decent gin to go along with your top notch scotch


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Verry verry nice pron folks! If I knew how to photoshop I would join the superhero fun lol
> 
> Happy Friday everyone.


Open in Paint Pad, select eraser and go to town on your pic. Don't forget to "save as" so you wont lose the original.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 6, 2012)

http://gawker.com/5899771/snoop-doggs-new-book-will-literally-get-you-high Snoop Doggs new book.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2012)

A while back, A few of us were kidding around about using a jet airplane. Then I made a remark about, "Thank you for calling Geico, may I please have the make and model of your vehicle?" Well, if you had to make said call, it would look like this! 

[youtube]ikBRazv4tF4[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

WTH just happened? 

Here are some plants i Kicked out of my tent about 8 weeks ago due to bugs and pm. They have been through many cold night and at least 4 rain storms. Bugs are gone. Skywalker OG and La Con. 

View attachment 2109552
View attachment 2109554
View attachment 2109555

Peanut & Murphy are not Amused.
View attachment 2109556


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

I posted asking what strains, but the post disappeared, but you have the names now so just as well.

Seems like RIU is having a bad day too.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> A while back, A few of us were kidding around about using a jet airplane. Then I made a remark about, "Thank you for calling Geico, may I please have the make and model of your vehicle?" Well, if you had to make said call, it would look like this!
> 
> [youtube]ikBRazv4tF4[/youtube]


Crazy shit.



bassman999 said:


> I posted asking what strains, but the post disappeared, but you have the names now so just as well.
> 
> Seems like RIU is having a bad day too.


Something is gone bonkers.


----------



## Basis101 (Apr 6, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by OB Cron Kenobi 
Hmm- I never realized indoor lights were less than the sun. And they seem so bright- but i believe you for sure bout that. 

Light cycles are something that are really manipulatable for experimentation in growing, and for that i am happy because it makes for very unique adaptations of conditions and an ability for growers to try different things. To each his own- let us all share our stories of success and even those of pitiful failure so we can learn from eachother. 

I believe on my next grow I will go 18/6 straight thru and do half in 36 darkness half in not- and see what happens- I did a lot of playing with lighting this time- so i have all sorts of variables

Thanks to the cool breakdown on the light-
btw you have some serious light cranking 2000 watts damn!






HI guys hope its ok to join in the thread,

I must say reading helpful & direct information from experienced growers like yourselves is a god send. All too much nonsense to handle sometimes. I am a new 1st time grower indoors but have invested heavily in research and my 1st set up & also love for Cannabis. I have a 60sq foot tent with mylar inside, Ventilation & humidty is very good with lots fresh air/exhaust & no real temp issues, 4x600W cool tubes Digital Ballast 23-30% more intencity, 51000Lum MH during Veg and bout to switch to 80k lum HPS after 2 weeks initial flowering Plus add 1 or 2 more 600's for flowering.

Began with 18/6 Light cycle from 1 week old clones (not sure of Strain but looks a hybrid) to 2 - 2.5 weeks then upped to 20/4. I am into my 6th week of Veg & have only just installed my SCROG Screen just at the top tips. I have topped 1 of my ladies, 1 left natural as it spilt at 1st node & 3 have been FIM'd approx week 3 of veg. They are very bushy and have multiple branches & bud sites, overall size is roughly 2Ft high/wide. 

I am going back to 18/6 for 2-3 nights then 14/10 for the rest of the week to slowly reduce the light cycle in turn propoting strong final growth then will try a 24-36Hr complete darkness (wearily as I do want them to strech above my screen in first couple wks) then to 12/12 & may throw in a spell of 13/11 during weeks 4-6 of flower to see if I can really maximize yields.

This is all very new & Exciting to me but having Forums such like these are very useful if you can decipher good info through the crap, place some of it into practice hold on & hope for the best. 

If any one finds this interesting I am willing to post some pics but like I said I am fairly new to this so be patient.

Stay Safe & happy cultivation​
​

*


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2012)

Ricochet post, WATCH OUT!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

Whats That? Ricochet?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Whats That? Ricochet?


I was wondering same


----------



## geekmike (Apr 6, 2012)

whats up 600?

just spent some time from out under my lights and drenched the Greenhouse with some Azamax getting even closer to that time of year. 

I get all excited when the sun shows in Oregon.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 6, 2012)

even though it was only out for like an hour^^^


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 6, 2012)

I blinked and missed it.

Dudes, this new mic is great!
Wow!
More later.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2012)

Just wanna say thank you for the kind wordsa and rep. I love my girls and i really apreciate you giving me the thumbs up! Im gonna rip and puke and sleep ttyl


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Here comes Peter Cottontail
Hoppin' down the bunny trail,Hippity hoppity,
Easter's on its way

Bringin' ev'ry girl and boy
A basket full of Easter joy
Things to make your Easter
Bright and gay

He's got jelly beans for Tommy
Colored eggs for sister Sue
There's an orchid for your mommy
And an Easter bonnet too. Oh! 
*

*Everybody Sing!!!

here comes Peter's hairless tail
he's even shaved his happy trail

look at his crotch and hear him say
i did my things the best I could
now i just swing my wood
and shake my fur eggs your way


edit: check out this place in Thailand.
*


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2109975
> 
> *Here comes Peter Cottontail
> Hoppin' down the bunny trail,Hippity hoppity,
> ...


i think i can see weed in there  what a crazy garden


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2012)

this is a ricochet, willy!

[youtube]0ABGIJwiGBc[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

That is nuts Droman


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2012)

hell yea! you can see it hit the ground right before it hits 'em. i woulda shit my pants on principle if that was me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

So I popped some beans today.

Some Banana Wonder's donated by Jigfresh, and some un-named Purple Le Pew X Gorilla Grape's. Well not really popped, but they began their soak prior to going in the soil.

I do have one PLP x Gorilla Grape that actually sprouted yesterday as well


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> hey cinders. tricks is good mate. always good to cya round the 6. have you tried smart pots... amd if so do you like the air pots better at all?


Sup jig, sorry to take so long to get back man, the smartpot's ive not tried and this is the first time trying the airpot's lol so cant comment sorry. Ive only heard good thing's about the Airpots, a bit of a pain when feeding, but if nothing else the shape ( long cylinder ) fit's nice in the tight space.
I NEED to get some new shot's posted man, just looking at the last one doesnt compare 
" TAKE CAMERA TOMOROW " wrote on back of hand 

Hope your smashing it still bro.

Prop's to all the Troop's

cgg


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

PLP x Gorilla Grape day 1


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> PLP x Gorilla Grape day 1
> 
> View attachment 2110391


Thats a Furry Little Monkey. Cool Pic


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

You shoulda seen the male that was used as the donor. He had trichs like a girl!!! lol

Here he is


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

I LIKE

( wtf happened to the like button ? ) some weird shizzle going on with the site over last few months ive been absent. 
Great close up man!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You shoulda seen the male that was used as the donor. He had trichs like a girl!!! lol


Is the fur normal? never really looked that close.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Is the fur normal? never really looked that close.


Usually when i see early trichs on seedlings, they end up being frosty plants. i dunno if that is the exact correlation, just what i have noticed.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Usually when i see early trichs on seedlings, they end up being frosty plants. i dunno if that is the exact correlation, just what i have noticed.


Damn that thing shot a wod.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Like a baby gorrila's head lol, Nice male !!!!!! You dont see many around, they were allway's deemed BAD before haha.
Great Work


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;q7qI_WWODW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7qI_WWODW8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Like a baby gorrila's head lol, Nice male !!!!!! You dont see many around, they were allway's deemed BAD before haha.
> Great Work


Eh, the boys dont scare me much. I have had some in the same room as my girls, in flower, and not have any stray seeds. Not that I recommend doing that, just saying it has happened.

I have a few strains that were gifted to me, and i take the best males i get to make new crosses so that this beautiful plant can reach more and more people. 

I am in no means a breeder, but so far the crosses i have made have came out pretty nice. 

I hope to refine my technique's and hopefully stabilize a few of these new crosses i have.

The Purple le Pew was actually made by another grower on here, and it is Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2012)

Tea pr0n. Sorry, the pics came in sideways bc of my phone, and I'm much to stoned to give a damn about resaving, reuploading, re-reing...


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello ladies and gents, just passing through to say good morning.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> So I popped some beans today.
> 
> Some Banana Wonder's donated by Jigfresh, and some un-named Purple Le Pew X Gorilla Grape's. Well not really popped, but they began their soak prior to going in the soil.
> 
> I do have one PLP x Gorilla Grape that actually sprouted yesterday as well


Hey wasnt that purple le pew that name that strain the BKB did? Like Purple kush x power skunk or something? That mixed with gorilla grapes sounds like a special plant! I am very interested in those to see how they turn out!!

edit

I just saw this...lol

*The Purple le Pew was actually made by another grower on here, and it is Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush *


----------



## geekmike (Apr 7, 2012)

what's up gents?


DST, Morning to ya.



Put down some panda film in the room today so it gave me a good excuse to get the ladies out in the rare Oregon sun today.

Here's a pic of my Exodus Cheese. Hit 8 weeks today. Got a ton getting ready to go in for my next run. Just waiting for 3 more to finish up.



Exodus Cheese 8 Weeks 12/12







BTW I think the HID lighting and my cell phone fucked up the colors on the last cheese photo. Looks cool, but not accurate. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2012)

WTF? Just stepped outside my house and heard a sound across the street... 4 people, well I assume they were people, were fighting with light sabers. All I could see was the colors in the dark... blue, red, purple, and green. I feel like I've just about seen it all now. Gotta love my little mountain town.

Hope the rest of the 6 is having a good weekend.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> WTF? Just stepped outside my house and heard a sound across the street... 4 people, well I assume they were people, were fighting with light sabers. All I could see was the colors in the dark... blue, red, purple, and green. I feel like I've just about seen it all now. Gotta love my little mountain town.
> 
> Hope the rest of the 6 is having a good weekend.


No Pictures or Video?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Eh, the boys dont scare me much. I have had some in the same room as my girls, in flower, and not have any stray seeds. Not that I recommend doing that, just saying it has happened.
> 
> I have a few strains that were gifted to me, and i take the best males i get to make new crosses so that this beautiful plant can reach more and more people.
> 
> ...


 so that's
seem's like your doing a fine jobatit though bill. Ive acctually just got one or two of the Purpl Le Pew!! Dwez fixed me with a nice pick n mix pack the other week. Ive still to go through them and get all the info so that's a help. Power Skunk x Royal Kush, ive been M.I.A that much latley ive missed a bunch of the new stuff growers are mixing up.
I'll have to take a day out just to go through all the journal's on strain's ive also kindly been gifted, im off to see if there's any there Pic's of the P.le.P ? 

I think the last thing you were working was the Bubba x Cougar. The cougar f1's looked like fire if i can remember!

regards

cgg


----------



## geekmike (Apr 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> WTF? Just stepped outside my house and heard a sound across the street... 4 people, well I assume they were people, were fighting with light sabers. All I could see was the colors in the dark... blue, red, purple, and green. I feel like I've just about seen it all now. Gotta love my little mountain town.
> 
> Hope the rest of the 6 is having a good weekend.


That would be great. I remember when The Phantom Menace came out my friends wanted to go opening night. So, we stood in line and this guy dressed as darth vader and this guy dressed as a jedi got into an actual fight in line and got booted. I thought the Jedi was going to cry.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

haha, some people are too funny, light sabers and fighting in cinema queue's. Really we don't need films, we just need to watch each other, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

The Little Veg tent was getting a bit crammed, so I am putting my Male Kush2 and Jake Blues into flower. Both have had clones taken for future shagging projects natcho. Male Kush going back to the DOG again and Jake Blues to the DOG. If the KushxCheese seedling works out nice I may also run some Kush2 through that as well. I already have some kush2 pollem stored but hey, it's always nice to see some balls glinting in the sun
Jake Blues (Deep Blue male clone)






For some reason I never took a pic of the Male Kush, that's out in the greenhouse already. This is the DOg Mom, 





and exo dog and kush2





(going for the washing machine size clone on the exo, may run one outdoor, that should be fun stinking the neighbourhood out.....lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

looking fine bud!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 7, 2012)

Hating life today. Got the flowering chamber done last night... moved the 1k to the flowering chamber, and now it doesn't work. So now, I am down a 600w bulb and think the 1k ballast is broken... it doesn't do anything besides whine a little bit... the light doesn't try to turn on at all. 

once again all the plants are under the 125w cfl... and flowering is postponed for a few more weeks till i get the money for a replacement 600 bulb or figure out the 1k ballast... DAMNIT... 

done ranting... (actually i'm not... keep thinking about that cat fullofpurple, and the fact that he's a frickin prick... could really use that mh bulb right about now.)


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

i seen on your pic you dont over water your coco,hoe much do you feed bud?


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 7, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Hating life today. Got the flowering chamber done last night... moved the 1k to the flowering chamber, and now it doesn't work. So now, I am down a 600w bulb and think the 1k ballast is broken... it doesn't do anything besides whine a little bit... the light doesn't try to turn on at all.
> 
> once again all the plants are under the 125w cfl... and flowering is postponed for a few more weeks till i get the money for a replacement 600 bulb or figure out the 1k ballast... DAMNIT...
> 
> done ranting... (actually i'm not... keep thinking about that cat fullofpurple, and the fact that he's a frickin prick... could really use that mh bulb right about now.)


Same thing just happened to my 600w ballast. If its the same problem as mine the capacitor just blew out on yours. If you have a warranty it should be covered by it.

Bill you have good taste in music brother. That new Game mixtape is pretty dope.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

They were watered yesterday gaztoth. I water and feed twice a week. I water onpy every third time to flush.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 7, 2012)

Sup Sixers.....I am F.M.I.L.Y and I just started up my set up. Small but its works. Hope you all like!

Plants:
Early Skunk x Jack Herer
Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush
Early Jack x Gorilla Grape
Cougar Kush F1
Purple Le' Pew
Sour Diesel x Blueberry

View attachment 2111018

Early Skunk x Jack Herer

View attachment 2111023


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2012)

sounds like you got some good x's,welcome to the 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2012)

very nice, welcome to the cluuuuub.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol either way, WELCOME!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 7, 2012)

Is that who I think it is?!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Is that who I think it is?!


I can neither confirm nor deny your current implications


----------



## duchieman (Apr 7, 2012)

Understood.  I think..


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

ROFLMFAO.....Welcome F.M.I.L.Y

First things first, lets think of a better nickname we can use, because using all those full stops (periods <<<<lmao) is out of order!!!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup Sixers.....I am F.M.I.L.Y and I just started up my set up. Small but its works. Hope you all like!
> 
> Plants:
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> ...


Quite dronky at the minute, lol.....so is the wife me thinks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome......I am happy to be here.

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Some options:

F.M
F.Y
F.
Family
Fam
FMI
IL

?????
Anyone

F.M.I.L.Y, what do you think? (fuk that is annoying typing that, lol)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Some options:F.MF.YF.FamilyFamFMIIL?????AnyoneF.M.I.L.Y, what do you think? (fuk that is annoying typing that, lol)


FM is just fine bro....lol. it stands for: Forever Mom I Love You. Enjoy your Easter Weekend and do a shot for me.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 7, 2012)

That confirms it right there. Welcome to the club bro


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome FM nice setup and selection!


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2012)

few more gals going in the flower room.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks bass, duch, gen, DST and all..*

Cougar F1*


*Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar*


Medium: CoCo/Perlite 
Nutrients: "X" Nutrients Grow, Micro and Bloom
Supplements: B-52, Silica Shield


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome FM, interested to see how those x nutes work for you. In other news...

[video=youtube;MC4md4mBbqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=MC4md4mBbqs[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2012)

X Nutes work really well IMHO, and they are very inexpensive


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome to the 600 FM or back?


Started a page, come by if you get a chance. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/518946-tent-doom-dual-600s-6x6x6.html

Hope Everyone has a Furry Easter!!! I'm preparing some magic cookies for the Hippy Jam Fest tomorrow. Been going on since the early 70's always a blast. 


Stay Classy 600


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome F.M
I'm Sure that's a radio station round our way!


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Keeping it classy over here. 

Bedtimer>>>>puff puff (sorry, me no pass this one) puff puff puff puff puff.....goodnight.

DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 7, 2012)

Hope the bed doesn't spin from drinking....


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2012)

Pickin a name for the Purple Le Pew x Gorilla grape.

I am torn between Stank Ape, or Skunky Monkey.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2012)

I vote for Skunky Monkey


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 7, 2012)

Skunky Monkey has a good ring to it


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 7, 2012)

Stank Ape... Skunky Monkey... I like Stank Ape... it just sounds different...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Pickin a name for the Purple Le Pew x Gorilla grape.
> 
> I am torn between Stank Ape, or Skunky Monkey.


Skunk Ape?

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_ape*


----------



## nowhereland (Apr 7, 2012)

for those who run strictl a sog with thier 600... how many plants do you have and what sz container do you find best iam thinking sog for the next one as oppose to scrog


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Skunk Ape?
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_ape*


Haha thats just too funny! Nice find brother Doob!


----------



## geekmike (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;f_capCibOqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_capCibOqs&amp;feature=related[/video]

when my wife and I watched this we laughed our asses off.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 7, 2012)

Skunky Monkey

He Gets all the Chics!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Pickin a name for the Purple Le Pew x Gorilla grape.
> 
> I am torn between Stank Ape, or Skunky Monkey.


The oddest thing i could come up with was septic sapien... lol. I like the sounds of funky monkey.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2012)

geekmike said:


> [video=youtube;f_capCibOqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_capCibOqs&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> when my wife and I watched this we laughed our asses off.


Escaped monkey science experiments?!?! lol is this what bill really looks like?!?! 







bad joke, ok G night.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

I am diggin Septic Sapien, lol.

Goedemorgen Sixers.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 8, 2012)

Morning D! Night for me. 

I was out late drinkin with the local Metal Heads. Now I'm bakin canna cookies for easter. Hope you are having a good day so far.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Been cool and the G, still early morning, wife is still in bed, lol. I have had a jernt and a bong and my breakfast, mollested the ladies in the cab, and now just cruising the fibre channel.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 8, 2012)

Whats the Fibre Channel?

Cookie prOn 



My wifes Crazy Easter Hat. 


Working on a fresh batch. 3 dozen down 3 to go.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

u got me wanting to cook now!!! by the way got 4 days left of flushing  hey worm with that slow cooker, do you have water and butter in there? i'm thinking of making a batch, but never had that much success, care for giving some tips?


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey 600ers. Man what a Saturday. I got started at about 2pm uppotting and didnt finish till almost 11pm. Still not done though. I have a thyme, and Magoriuom (how ever you spell it) that still need to be uppotted. I am beginning to think i have too many plants. Now they were not all mj. I have my contaner garden going. Tomatoes, peppers, onions, squash, and herbs. Then there are the secret herbs in the grow cab. I wish i had my camera working i would show some shots of my flower cab. Only three plants in there and it is full. I have had to raise my lights almost every day if not every other day. I have to say I owe it to DST and the rest of the 600ers. I have learned a lot from here. My Dogs, Casey Jones and Pyso are doing well about 6 in tall right now. Plus even the freebies are doing well. I cant wait to put them in my flower cab. I have heard so much about them. Today I plan to clean up my mess, clean my room and do laundry. Oh and smoke myself into....hell i dont know, just want my back to stop hurting. LOL.Hope everyone has a good and chill Sunday. Time to get a refill on my coffee and my pipe and get stated with my sunday chores.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Whats the Fibre Channel?


It's like telephone wire on crack. A lot of countries are putting billiions into laying down FibreChannel for peopls internet access. Carriers (the people who own the lines) can then charge the ISP more (the people who provide service on the lines) who can then charge the customer more for faster bandwidths. But it's like Motorways, the more lanes provided, the more cars turn up, the slower traffic gets. There are so many instant applications these days that it's just a struggle trying to keep up. Ergo the same situation in the mobile (wireless) market. Now 4g LTE is being implemented accross mobile networks to allow people to sit all day on their Android RIU app and watch sticky porn, while doing their banking, and ordering a pizza, but reminding the frisge to put it's order into the Store to get butter and cookie dough mix for yer space munchies....sorry, just smoked a Chillberry...got me blabbering.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey there JL, much respect to you bru, have a great Sunday!!!!


DST



justlearning73 said:


> Hey 600ers. Man what a Saturday. I got started at about 2pm uppotting and didnt finish till almost 11pm. Still not done though. I have a thyme, and Magoriuom (how ever you spell it) that still need to be uppotted. I am beginning to think i have too many plants. Now they were not all mj. I have my contaner garden going. Tomatoes, peppers, onions, squash, and herbs. Then there are the secret herbs in the grow cab. I wish i had my camera working i would show some shots of my flower cab. Only three plants in there and it is full. I have had to raise my lights almost every day if not every other day. I have to say I owe it to DST and the rest of the 600ers. I have learned a lot from here. My Dogs, Casey Jones and Pyso are doing well about 6 in tall right now. Plus even the freebies are doing well. I cant wait to put them in my flower cab. I have heard so much about them. Today I plan to clean up my mess, clean my room and do laundry. Oh and smoke myself into....hell i dont know, just want my back to stop hurting. LOL.Hope everyone has a good and chill Sunday. Time to get a refill on my coffee and my pipe and get stated with my sunday chores.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in awe worm which makes that an awesome hat  Yummy looking cookies too. 

Happy bunny day everyone!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello 6'ers!

Can someone please give me some advice?

Ive got 3 dwc buckets going at the moment and I have a problem with 2 of them  The ph in them keeps rising sky high within a few hours of lowering it with ph down.

The other one stays fine and steady?? The only difference is that the one that stays steady has brand new materials, eg, bucket,air line,air pump,air stone.

Could it be the old air stones or air lines? please help


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you done a complete nute change on the ones that are raising or just keep sticking PH down in it? Id certainly start from a fresh batch if you havent.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^ im with what he supchaka said^^ when ever one of my bubblers starts acting out of sync with the others of i start checking for signs of root rot or light leaks ..then i'd change the water and clean them tubs out air lines and balls plus rinse them in what ever you would normally use for root rot ,I use microbial. with 2 pots it should be that hard of a job..


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

I've just been adding ph down over and over. I'll clean them right out tomorrow and clean everything. The ph swings are crazy going from 5.8-6 to 7 or higher in just a few hours


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;9ZWDBm8pulE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZWDBm8pulE[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2012)

DST said:


> It's like telephone wire on crack. A lot of countries are putting billiions into laying down FibreChannel for peopls internet access. Carriers (the people who own the lines) can then charge the ISP more (the people who provide service on the lines) who can then charge the customer more for faster bandwidths. But it's like Motorways, the more lanes provided, the more cars turn up, the slower traffic gets. There are so many instant applications these days that it's just a struggle trying to keep up. Ergo the same situation in the mobile (wireless) market. Now 4g LTE is being implemented accross mobile networks to allow people to sit all day on their Android RIU app and watch sticky porn, while doing their banking, and ordering a pizza, but reminding the frisge to put it's order into the Store to get butter and cookie dough mix for yer space munchies....sorry, just smoked a Chillberry...got me blabbering.


 I got to go splice fiber one day with our Maintenance crew. Pretty cool how two hair like strands are fused together with such precision. These days, with techno advances, fiber's being brought right to the door in most new communities. There's technology out there to run high speed internet through hydro lines for rural and remote communities but with wireless going the way it is, I don't think it'll ever find a market. 


Check out the new cell tower disguises. 
View attachment 2112518

View attachment 2112519


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2012)

My Blackberry kush has been in a jar for about 5 days now. It's strange... smelling like Vanilla buscuits.

Happy Easter peeps. Me and the mrs are off to the Gentle Barn. It's a type of rescue place for farm animals who have been abused. They got all sorts of animals, and during the week they have at risk and special needs kids that stop by. Sorta therapy for the kids and the animals. Wife's been wanting to go for some time.

EDIT: We got one of those towers up here that looks like a pine tree.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> I've just been adding ph down over and over. I'll clean them right out tomorrow and clean everything. The ph swings are crazy going from 5.8-6 to 7 or higher in just a few hours


Sounds like you might have a slime problem. Take and post a pic of your roots. You will need to brew a tea for your res. What are your res temps?

Happy Easter Sixers.......

FM


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My Blackberry kush has been in a jar for about 5 days now. It's strange... smelling like Vanilla buscuits.
> 
> Happy Easter peeps. Me and the mrs are off to the Gentle Barn. It's a type of rescue place for farm animals who have been abused. They got all sorts of animals, and during the week they have at risk and special needs kids that stop by. Sorta therapy for the kids and the animals. Wife's been wanting to go for some time.
> 
> EDIT: We got one of those towers up here that looks like a pine tree.


I think you guys just won my wife's heart. Have a great day guys!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 8, 2012)

Off to do some Pickin, Grinin, BBQ'n and Blazing!!!

Have a Great Easter Sixers!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone, whatever that means. Go find a bunny that shits chocolate eggs.

On a funnier note

[video=youtube;dr_cn66sYc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr_cn66sYc8[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorbzzz I agree that you need to flush and or check roots out to see whats going on


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

4 headed penises, really BC, the stuff you watch, lmao.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Happy Easter everyone, whatever that means. Go find a bunny that shits chocolate eggs.
> 
> On a funnier note
> *_vid with detailed info on echidna cock, not shown because RIU pussed-out and only allows one video per post_*



On a related note, here's an episode of "_*The World's Most Annoying Pricks: The Slap Chop Guy*_":

[video=youtube_share;UWRyj5cHIQA]http://youtu.be/UWRyj5cHIQA[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

So, the tent's filling up nice, getting really stinky too! I'm liking the look of this las pheno S.L.H, cant wait to get a chance to grow her BIG.
With very limited space im not sure i can even get this one into a bigger Pot.

http:// 

Theres Livers, cheese, DOG, Qrazy Quake the S.L.H and a couple Highlader Caseyband crosses with a Casey Jones snip im trying to rid off a hermie trait as its sooooo Dank 

The SUPER Lem. Haze crazy las pheno

http://






Its got some of the tightest node's ive seen, and the one's alot have saw other's grow over the the past year or 2 have shown how good she come's. Cant wait mmmmmmmmmm

Peace
cgg


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

nice cinders, hows the quake going? it going pink like i seen in pics before on riu or it to early for all that yet? is it smelling good?


----------



## canadiankushman (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey fellas,

Some real beauties on here! Im looking to put a 6hun in my armoire, its 4x2x7 feet tall. How much airflow do i need through a air cooled hood to maintain the temps? The ballast would be a lumatek elec. and stored in the side cabinet. What do you guys figure the best value fan would be for thi app? I should also mention that my set-up is in my room and my gal is a bit of a light sleeper.. haha. Thx!

Kushman.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think a 600 in a 4x2x7 cab will need alot of airflow. I am no expert, but I would say a 6"intake and a 6" exhaust as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2012)

Just one 6" extraction fan would do. Well depending on what the intake air temperature is. I run a 1000w in a 3'x2'x9' closet and have a 6" 435cfm fan pulling air over the bulb in a diy cool tube and my temps stay alright... however I live in a cool environment and the warmest the intake air ever is in the summer is probably 80 f. Usually between 60-70.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2012)

canadiankushman said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Some real beauties on here! Im looking to put a 6hun in my armoire, its 4x2x7 feet tall. How much airflow do i need through a air cooled hood to maintain the temps? The ballast would be a lumatek elec. and stored in the side cabinet. What do you guys figure the best value fan would be for thi app? I should also mention that my set-up is in my room and my gal is a bit of a light sleeper.. haha. Thx!
> 
> Kushman.


6" fans sound like an airplane, I have one for my 600 in a 4x2 tent. Which is what your working with. Unless you have alot of good passive vent to get the air in you'll need an intake fan. I'm not running one and there's so much negative pressure my tent the sides are way sunken in. My fans a 435 cfm, and there's a video of it in this thread somewhere.

Found it: wrap ur ears around this mother fucker  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz6N2vPDrkQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2012)

Funny about the noise. I love the white noise the fan makes. Guess I've gotten used to it. I can't sleep when I'm not growing... too damn quiet. Mine's in my bedroom closet, granted it's inside the closet, so the door makes a big difference. Another weird thing when I'm not growing, I can hear everything my wife says anywhere in the house. I prefer when I'm growing, lol!!!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Mines in a closet too that's off my bathroom not the bedroom, I can't imagine if I had that running in the room though like that dude is going to be doing. Might be able to quiet it a bit if there's room to put the fan in the cabinet.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2012)

Duchie and Mrs. Duchie... the gentle barn was absolutely amazing. Got to pet a 1,000 pound pig, lay down and chill with an 800 pounder as well. Never knew they had such coarse hair. Pet a couple big cows, fed some horses with carrots. I was blown away by this big horse that was 1,200 pounds I think. Same family as a clydesdale. Got to pet a couple turkeys (who knew turkeys liked pets). Petted an Emu and a lama (i think... maybe I just got close to a lama). Was very magical. They had all been through quite a lot and were still very caring beasts. I passed at holding a chicken... it's about the only meat I eat anymore and figured if I held one my heart would melt and I'd be forced to be a vegatarian, or at least be limited to only fish and seafood. It was lovely and I was thinking of you guys while I was there.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

anyone see this??? crazy shit, please watch the whole video. i'm very open minded, but what the!!!???

[video=youtube;7rBxCxU7X40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rBxCxU7X40&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2012)

I decided if I have to leave my home I am not leaving empty handed. I am cloning all my vegging girls. I am gonna try to flower out my moms at a friends or relatives house. If I have to dump my moms at least Ill have clones.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sounds like you might have a slime problem. Take and post a pic of your roots. You will need to brew a tea for your res. What are your res temps?
> 
> Happy Easter Sixers.......
> 
> FM


I just cleaned them both out and added new water and nutes then ph'ed them. Ill get back at the end of the day to see if they have changed.

I did get a bit of browny slime off the inside of the buckets so that was the problem im guessing. Time will tell


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 8, 2012)

Its still going to rise cause the slime is in the roots, are your roots white or brownish? Also what is your res temps at???


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its still going to rise cause the slime is in the roots, are your roots white or brownish? Also what is your res temps at???



There only seedlings, there is only about 3 or 4 small roots coming out of the pot (dont think they have hit the water yet) but the roots are a healthy white. Also I dont have a meter to test water temp.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Duchie and Mrs. Duchie... the gentle barn was absolutely amazing. Got to pet a 1,000 pound pig, lay down and chill with an 800 pounder as well. Never knew they had such coarse hair. Pet a couple big cows, fed some horses with carrots. I was blown away by this big horse that was 1,200 pounds I think. Same family as a clydesdale. Got to pet a couple turkeys (who knew turkeys liked pets). Petted an Emu and a lama (i think... maybe I just got close to a lama). Was very magical. They had all been through quite a lot and were still very caring beasts. I passed at holding a chicken... it's about the only meat I eat anymore and figured if I held one my heart would melt and I'd be forced to be a vegatarian, or at least be limited to only fish and seafood. It was lovely and I was thinking of you guys while I was there.


Very cool Jig. You'd never get an experience like that at some high priced tourist place. Glad you guys had a great time and always glad that there's people out there running places like that.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone seen this preview yet? Looks Hilarious!

[video=youtube;VxKfC77XAp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=VxKfC77XAp8[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2012)

I was watching those terry Crews videos a few months ago. He is actually pretty good.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its still going to rise cause the slime is in the roots, are your roots white or brownish? Also what is your res temps at???



ph already back up  what should I do?


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;VxKfC77XAp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=VxKfC77XAp8[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought wahlburg went all reborn or something.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Evening Peeps! I survived the Easter Party. My wife and her sister thought it would be a good idea to drink a whole bottle of tequila. Needless to say she is OUT COLD!!
Gave out over 6 dozen cookies and smoked or gave away an oz of herb at the party and had everyone Blasted. The lady who owns the place thanked me for keeping everyone mellow this year. 

Only 1 Cookie Casualty. That Dude rocks the drums, like playing with a human metronome.

We named the band The Butchers.

Getting High with the Hipster bunny.

This is Clark he started the tradition of the Hippy Jam Fest in the 70's. He passed away in 94 but his Party and Legend Live on Forever.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool pics Worm, vibes looks real nice and chilled. RIP Clark!

I cannot imagine having my 8inch, and my 5inch fans running in my bedroom, ffs the wife would have me wearing my baws fur a bowtie! (not to mention the oscillating fans, the 3 inline can fans and the dehimidifier, lol....


----------



## canadiankushman (Apr 9, 2012)

Im going to have an extra 2'x2'x30inch compartment dedicated to ballast and fan. Im hoping i can just line the inside of the "utility" compartment with some foam to deaden the sound of the fan.. The exhaust will exit out the armoire through the cold air return furnace duct. This is why im really interested in going the led route on this set-up.. The only problem is that i really dont have alot of faith in the led's to give me the fat, tight nuggz.. I figure either way go the initial cost will be close to the same all said and done. Anything im not seeing??

Kushman.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2012)

damn just invested in a 40x-1024x usb microscope. Just to bad a quality. Fun world to look at just not enough quality  I wanted to see clear,cloudy,amber.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2012)

Good day Canucker and welcome to the club. First off, I would not recommend enclosing your ballast, of any kind. The heat build up will be a killer, especially with electronics. Drives me crazy when I see an enclosed wall unit full of expensive electronics. Second, I would recommend getting a speed controller for that fan. They're only around another $40. If you have to put it in an enclosed cupboard then I'd install a PC fan for extraction. Are you around the Center of the Universe, if you know what I mean? There's some places I might be able to recommend. Good luck.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2012)

That's too powerful Hydro. For trichs a 15 to 30X will cut it loupe will do it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That's too powerful Hydro. For trichs a 15 to 30X will cut it loupe will do it.


Need to get one my self.so do I get that or the 60-100x?I was thinking the 30x?I real have no clue?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a 30x, but the build in led aint working and its just to hard for me to tell cloudy from clear. Im getting musclespasm standing like a freak over my girls  Its just, 6 weeks of flowering is now 9 weeks of flowering. Cant wait no more or can i?! Im stressed 
 
Well it must be a new magnifier then. Ill go for 40x with led for a better view. 
Just took a sample bud and steam dried it. Feels like a hard head hitter


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> anyone see this??? crazy shit, please watch the whole video. i'm very open minded, but what the!!!???
> 
> [video=youtube;7rBxCxU7X40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rBxCxU7X40&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


I love it when people KNOW they saw an UN-IDENTIFIED object...LOL! All I saw was a solar storm. If aliens had the technology to traverse the galaxy, I'm sure they would have solar panels. "Their craft is designed to get close to the sun." Thank you Geordi Le Forge!"


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Hydro. That image doesn't seem very bright for a microscope. Is there a light or something your missing. I have an old German school microscope and that's how it looks when I forget to put light on it.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Funny about the noise. I love the white noise the fan makes. Guess I've gotten used to it. I can't sleep when I'm not growing... too damn quiet. Mine's in my bedroom closet, granted it's inside the closet, so the door makes a big difference. Another weird thing when I'm not growing, I can hear everything my wife says anywhere in the house. I prefer when I'm growing, lol!!!


Hahaha i second that jig. WHen my fans turned off at 6 am i would always wake up, but i could sleep like a baby with them going. I point my exhaust duct at my face when i'm sleeping; the best scented fan. the sunleaves windtunnel inlines are really quiet btw.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2012)

As far as closets go, My 400w MH X2 sit in my closet, 4 feet from my face. My wife uses a sleeping mask, I have a CPAP machine, so I can bury my face in my blanket. We were supposed to buy exhaust fans, so we could close up the closet, but adapted to the light while sleeping.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I decided if I have to leave my home I am not leaving empty handed. I am cloning all my vegging girls. I am gonna try to flower out my moms at a friends or relatives house. If I have to dump my moms at least Ill have clones.


bassman, before you dump anything, PM me. I might have a home for those girls if you don't.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 9, 2012)

My dog has another month or so
View attachment 2114071


----------



## duchieman (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Jig. Talk about people caring for animals.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 9, 2012)

Who thinks my new Ushio HPS and new Micromole ballast is bleaching my plants?



View attachment 2114227

Water's fine, soil's fine, etc. Pretty sure the new bulb is the cause. I've been 8" - 10". The only flowers affected are right under the light. Dead center.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2012)

Rrog... that's what my leafs look like when they bleach. Yellow/ white-ish, with the veins still kinda green. That sucks.

Lovin the elephant appendage duchie. That's awesome.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks. I think the Ushios are bright to begin with, and it's also a new bulb. It's now 15" from canopy in a cooling, sealed reflector. Definitely not heat.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks cracking already, how longs it been running? they pack on quickly at the end so you never know.


supchaka said:


> My dog has another month or so
> View attachment 2114071


----------



## Rrog (Apr 9, 2012)

Should the light be up more than 15" in this case? have it up about 20" right now to ease off. I'll assess tomorrow after the lights come back on


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm having a good day today. I hope you all are as well.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2012)

sun maiden on the left,and off the grid weed,on the right.
and a pic of purple mr.nice x chemdawg og

View attachment 2114385
its an ok day here.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 9, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> damn just invested in a 40x-1024x usb microscope. Just to bad a quality. Fun world to look at just not enough quality  I wanted to see clear,cloudy,amber.


Scope doesn't look bad, just needs more light perhaps? Does it have an LED light source fixed to it? If not, try providing some extra light supplementation. I have a Celestron 40-150x and I love it, it has a nice LED light attached. Duchie has a point, but a loupe doesn't work for me, I need to have a closer look on mine to get a good assessment. 40-100x should be plenty close enough for even challenged eyes like mine  Good luck!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2012)

I think you'll be safe at 15". Those leaves won't get any better, but no other ones should show signs now.

Glad your day is going well afraw. Mine is swimming along nicely as well. Ran into someone I know at the store which is really odd as I don't know anyone up on this mountain. We had a class together last fall in the city. We both had this look like "wtf are you doing on my mountain, lol". I guess she grew out of her "Metal" phase she was in last year. In class she only wore black 'band' t shirts with things like 'necrosis' or 'my deathly bride' shit like that. She looked quite the pretty lady today.

Enough babble out of me, there's work to be done.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 9, 2012)

genuity said:


> sun maiden on the left,and off the grid weed,on the right.
> and a pic of purple mr.nice x chemdawg og
> 
> View attachment 2114383View attachment 2114385
> its an ok day here.



Looks like some Fire!!! Off the grid? Is that a local strain?


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2012)

local strain,stoney buds,heavey on the indica side.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Can someone help me get this thing in my tent? Tired of paying for electricity. I don't qualify for a Low Income discount because I have no proof of income. Because I have no job and Zero Income. That makes a lot of sense right? How about a Picture of my empty fridge will that do?


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2012)

now thats a growers dream....

haha,gots to have a job to get,low income discount....wth.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Rrog... that's what my leafs look like when they bleach. Yellow/ white-ish, with the veins still kinda green. That sucks.





jigfresh said:


> I think you'll be safe at 15". Those leaves won't get any better, but no other ones should show signs now.


You've been really generous with confirming my light problem. Thank you.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Can someone help me get this thing in my tent? Tired of paying for electricity. I don't qualify for a Low Income discount because I have no proof of income. Because I have no job and Zero Income. That makes a lot of sense right? How about a Picture of my empty fridge will that do?
> 
> View attachment 2114457


In a tent? Talk about a fire hazard...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 9, 2012)

genuity said:


> sun maiden on the left,and off the grid weed,on the right.
> and a pic of purple mr.nice x chemdawg og
> 
> View attachment 2114383View attachment 2114385
> its an ok day here.


Thats some frosty love there.....Nice

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2012)

genuity said:


> sun maiden on the left,and off the grid weed,on the right.
> and a pic of purple mr.nice x chemdawg og
> 
> View attachment 2114383View attachment 2114385
> its an ok day here.


yummmmy... Solid pic G. solid bud, all nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello all!
The new mic has kept me busy!
And put me behind schedule for my 2,000th post "Snow Day" video debut.

So, to hold you over for a bit, here is my final microphone test:

[video=youtube_share;ghToaAdcqgw]http://youtu.be/ghToaAdcqgw[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 9, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hello all!
> The new mic has kept me busy!
> And put me behind schedule for my 2,000th post "Snow Day" video debut.
> 
> ...


Hahahhahhaa hahahhahhha dude you are Killin me. The Rose? Really?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 9, 2012)

I always thought it was missing some bass vocals, so...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol Doob lol. You look like a radio dj in the booth there.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2012)

doobie

I think you're missing your jacket...the one that fastens in the back.



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 9, 2012)

Heh, thanks guys!
Sad to say, that version just isn't covered enough on youtube... 
Bunch of uncouth savages out there... 
Probably drove my neighbors downstairs nuts, as it took me about an hour of trial & error tweaking to dial it in for the music.
And then it was sung from the diaphragm, so I know they got an ear full.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was checking on my cloner and it looks like the inside of the clothes washer. Soooo much foam...wtf!! I am gonna drain it and refill it I guess. I used the same shit as b4 and never had any foam in the past. Clonex silica and ph down.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> doobie
> 
> I think you're missing your jacket...the one that fastens in the back.
> 
> ...


 good one cof.



Jig when you mentioned your lightsaber mountain town, this song came to mind lol

[video=youtube;TcyeDmSW0Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcyeDmSW0Ok[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the res temp is too high? Last time I cloned the house was 60, today the veg area is 80. I am adding ice to the res....lol. Gonna move it out into a cooler area tomorrow with a cfl over it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Busy Busy Busy......

Found most of the ingredients for my Organics today. Really seems like Rapid Gro is taking over all the shelves in the nurseries and even home depot. But I was able to find some good stuff for cheap. Bloom nutes, Bat Poop(the girl who works the counter flipped the box over and dumped bat poop on her hand. lol) Molasses and earthWorm castings. Brewing some time this week. So Stoked!!!

I think my girls will be ready to chop next week so they will get the Last Supper tonight. 

Fired up the Ez-cloner to do some cloning for a friend, Strawberry Cough and Purple Trash.

I just did a standing Back flip because I now possess The Dog, Extrema and BMF Beans. Stay Tuned shits about to get real Sticky.

Enough Babbling.........Hope you are all super mega mellow like me. 


[video=youtube;q-uiGb-UwdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-uiGb-UwdM[/video]
They make Lemon Cookies Too!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2012)

I find that clones and seedlings like temps in the upper 80's and do well until 95.
My temps are in the low 90's with a 7.5 k a/c in the room-but they drop into low 60's when the lights are off.
I just checked the temps in the adjacent veg room and they are 75 to 80 for the last 24 hours.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2012)

Loved the video doob.

Whodat, lol. My town is so redneck it's amazing. And we have like 20 churches in our little town, it's too funny. I guess everyone up here grows pot too. My new neighbor went to the bar after a couple weeks here and apparently everyone else there offered her pot that they had grown, ha. And while we only have 2 gas staions, we also have 2 pot dispensaries and 2 other delivery services. Gotta love my quite little redneck mountain town.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 9, 2012)

Heh, heh, jig:
Told the wife about how you told your wife that you doubted any would remember the nugz pic for the contest and she said, "I'm not gay, but even _*I*_ remember that photo!"


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Extremely dense nugs there Gen, very nice. 

I got the whole World in my hand
I got the whole wide world, in my hand, 
I got the SUUUUUU-UN in my hand, oooh, ouch, ouch that's hot....

Doobie, yer mad like broken biscuits lad!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 10, 2012)

doobie bro! what would i do without the six.. what driver do you use? do i have to download a program?
because i pluged one of those into my computers usb but didnt know how to use it. it was the co1u .


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

hey 600's!!! trying not to annoy you with too many pics!! but i got some nice shots tonight for day 53 flowering


























thanx guys, hope you like  got my snips at the ready


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 10, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hello all!
> The new mic has kept me busy!
> And put me behind schedule for my 2,000th post "Snow Day" video debut.
> 
> ...


too legit doob. The sounds quality is great.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice Flow. shame you can't leave it to go a bit what with house inspection.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Very nice Flow. shame you can't leave it to go a bit what with house inspection.


 thanx DST

what's DST stand for btw?
the foxtails are giving a very false impression of maturity, underneath those tippy bits are very matured heads, if you have a squiz at my thread, u will see how quickly my flowering all began, at week 2 i had buds that looked like most do at week 4, its really hard to judge the maturity off the tops bacause of this, the lower canopy is all browning up, and all my popcorn nugs are all dense, i know it's difficult to see in the pics, but i believe she is far mature enough, the buds are very solid to squeeze, extremely sticky, and i'm seeing lots of amber trichs now, nothing has gotten that much bigger this last week, just more smelly and sticky, my sample buds all ambered up by the time they were dry, so all this will be a good jump ahead i would think....it would be nice to go 8-9 weeks just to see what it would look like, but i'm happy not going overdone atall, and getting ready for my new strain, i'm really excited about that... i have alot of leaves dying off also, so that's gotta be a sign right? and i'd hate to see budrot appear these nugs are about 5 inches round, so better to call it safe if you ask me... your thoughts on that DST?


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

DST is the name of the gang is use to be in when i was a naughty hooligan.

And my thoughts on your chop. I think you chop when you are happy, everyone chops their plants at different times. I just don't like to base my chopping on what trichs look like due to that fact that it's applying a uniform principal (i.e chop when trichs are whatever % amber, cloudy, clear) to a non uniformed situation. i.e every single plant genotype will produce different amounts of resins, % of THC's, CBD's etc, but we are not aware at what % these are contained within trichomes as far as I know. A bud is more than just it's trichomes as well. Calyxes swell up with resin when plants mature, plants can still have hard nugs but still be able to pack more on.
imo: plants are ready when there are no more stigmas sticking up and looking for pollen. Calyxes swell and swallow up stigmas and no longer look to pollenate themselves. This I believe is when a plant is fully mature, and will give you the high it is designed for. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> DST is the name of the gang is use to be in when i was a naughty hooligan.
> 
> And my thoughts on your chop. I think you chop when you are happy, everyone chops their plants at different times. I just don't like to base my chopping on what trichs look like due to that fact that it's applying a uniform principal (i.e chop when trichs are whatever % amber, cloudy, clear) to a non uniformed situation. i.e every single plant genotype will produce different amounts of resins, % of THC's, CBD's etc, but we are not aware at what % these are contained within trichomes as far as I know. A bud is more than just it's trichomes as well. Calyxes swell up with resin when plants mature, plants can still have hard nugs but still be able to pack more on.
> imo: plants are ready when there are no more stigmas sticking up and looking for pollen. Calyxes swell and swallow up stigmas and no longer look to pollenate themselves. This I believe is when a plant is fully mature, and will give you the high it is designed for. Again, just my opinion.


Thanx D, an interesting theory for sure, and i do agree somewhat because i understand that even the whole plant is in different maturity stages, i have heard that some strains can just keep growing and growing, so i sort of applied lots of peoples ideas and methods, if i could harvest in different stages i probably would! do you believe there is such thing as 'over ripe'? just saying cause if these foxtails keep growing and growing, would that allow over ripeness ?? still learning soo much, i mean could the plant then grow seeds? a scary thought ofcourse...


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Some strains seem to self pollenate if left to ripen. Strain definitely can be too ripe, if you left a plant to grow, eventually the bud would go brown, the calyxes would start to rot, and then effectively the flowers would fall off the plant. In nature these would have seeds and the following seasons seed stock would then be in the ground ready to germinate.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Some strains seem to self pollenate if left to ripen. Strain definitely can be too ripe, if you left a plant to grow, eventually the bud would go brown, the calyxes would start to rot, and then effectively the flowers would fall off the plant. In nature these would have seeds and the following seasons seed stock would then be in the ground ready to germinate.


good answer, the dude who taught me reckons you can grow this strain out 8-10 weeks, and says you can get huge yield, but tells me to pull around week 6 if i want a stronger buzz!!?? and this IS all for personal, as i dont want a name as a 'dealer' but 8-10 weeks, could you imagine with buds this big? i mean, i nearly had budrot on my last crop, and if i didnt chop the heads down to golf ball size they wouldnt of dried properly, and i would of had to chuck out more than i did, i lost 1 good cola thinking i could dry it naturally. too big  they are alot more dense than they look i guess, i just don't want to risk my crop, oh and the inspection, so in a way it's lucky timing, it got stacks of mature head on it, so i'm lucky in that respect!  so for what i need it for, and my mrs, we coiuldnt be happier , but next grow i'll veg a little less and see if i can flower a little longer, and see what happens, thanx DST i'll have enough perso for about 1 year!! plus enough hash to get a school stoned


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

So I had a meeting at a Grow Store in Amsterdam today to discuss various things. One topic that I brought up was cool tubes and vertical growing. The owner who was Dutch was totally against vertical growing citing various reasons why people in Holland do not use them.
1/ Exhaust too hot
2/ Loss of light at the tip of your light
3/ Not natuiral for plants to have light like this
4/ Plants do not like light coming from underneath

Among others.

Anyway, I said that I didn't experience plants not liking light from underneath. He had given the example of when you put white reflective sheeting under your plant and they become floppy....I have seen whodat do that loads of times and his plants are far from floppy.......
He also cited the fact that sugars (auxins) are distributed from the top of the plant (which is why plants only need light at the top). I asked him when a plant is outdoors, surely it receives light all over it? Or if it's planted on a hillside, again, the angle of the light it receives differs from when it is on a flat plain......

He was quite negative about Breeders Boutique, however I explained to him the ethos of the company, and gave him some samples. You should have seen how much he changed his tune when I pulled out some weed and he got a smell. lol....totally different conversation after that. The other guy from BB I was with asked me what I thought....I said: "well it's a typical grower isn't it, everyone knows best because their weed is always best, and produces the most, blah, blah....." Not a lot of people appreciate that there are a lot of ways to do things. 

I told the guy, "why would I grow horizontally, when I can produce the same amount on each of the 3 floors as what I use to produce on 1 floor, in the same space.......duh!

I also thought it quite funny when he turned his nose up at F1's and F2's. I said to him, I have read many a seed companies revues and only a few have mentioned what generation, and some of the biggest in the Game (Nirvana for example) are still selling F1 seed stock.....some people.

Anyhoo, that where just some of my findings.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

one day we'll be big enough to just turn and tell him to eff off bru.

(not the company ethos btw )


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Some strains seem to self pollenate if left to ripen. Strain definitely can be too ripe, if you left a plant to grow, eventually the bud would go brown, the calyxes would start to rot, and then effectively the flowers would fall off the plant. In nature these would have seeds and the following seasons seed stock would then be in the ground ready to germinate.


And then all the little birdies come and eat them up, taking them away to be pooped out, all wrapped in starter nutes, somewhere else. The true seed fairies. 

Good day all. Doobie. A hoot as always man. I just got home from picking me up a little something to get me by, had a bowl and watched the vid. Well...let's just say you brought tears to my eyes and leave it at that. Great job and really looking forward to your release. 


So the usual sprinkle of opinions I see. Everyone's an expert.  Well I was watching some experts in their field last night in a TED Talks series on Netflix and it was very cool. This series is Beasts, Bugs and Bio-wilderment and I went and found a couple on YouTube I'd like to share. Now that plant guy is a little wierd (shocker!), and his proposal at the end is a little weird too but I'll let you be the judge of that. The other one has some really cool time lapse, as well as the plant guys with plants moving to light. Anyway, here they are. Enjoy. 


I Love TED Talks! I've got my daughter watching them and it got her pumped for University. How cool is that!

TED Talks Beasts, Bugs and Bio-wilderment series on Netflix. 

http://ca.movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/TEDTalks_Beasts_Bugs_Bio-wilderment/70230739?trkid=1889703


[h=1]Stefano Mancuso: The roots of plant intelligence[/h]

[video=youtube_share;AIfwFLDXFyQ]http://youtu.be/AIfwFLDXFyQ[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

Where the hell did this stupid "single video" rule happen? Now that's dumb!


The Hidden Beauty of Pollination. 
[video=youtube_share;eqsXc_aefKI]http://youtu.be/eqsXc_aefKI[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2012)

just had 38 gram off 4 of my autos like not as much as i was hoping but lovely like got 8 hanging and 10 still to chop il hoy few pics on my g13 1 have well come back to life others look a bit shit, still i was thinking a wiilma 9 xl to go in my attic and use my 4x4 tent as mother clone and veg station as i will only be needing 9 clones every so often once i figure out a strain and how im gona do it


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

One more. 

[video=youtube_share;YmVZ8zXJO48]http://youtu.be/YmVZ8zXJO48[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Better than a poke in the eye with a plastic daf.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Got the first vid, comical accent, but nice talk for sure. Interesting Duchie.

Second vid failed a little bit in....probalby my pc. Will try again in a bit.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, for sure. The video half way through is awesome.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> 4/ Plants do not like light coming from underneath
> 
> Among others.
> 
> Anyway, I said that I didn't experience plants not liking light from underneath. He had given the example of when you put white reflective sheeting under your plant and they become floppy....I have seen whodat do that loads of times and his plants are far from floppy.......


You know those upside down hanging tomato things, the plants will grow down then they turn up towards the sun when they get a chance. I don't think it's because of the light though as much as gravity and the plant knows which way is up. I'd like to see someone run a light underneath one of those planters and see if the plant kept its leaves facing the same way.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

The dude started saying about leaves pointing towards the light. At which point I thought, don't even start. When you look at my plants in a vertical, the fan leaves often just hang down, and not because they are dry or underfed, because that's the way the light is hitting them. The top fan leaves on my plants are often doing quite crazy things, as there is light from both the side and the top, so some have like sideways pointing fan leaves, the others will swivell, or some just stay normal. Plants are not stupid, the plant will develop in a way that makes it as easy as possible to get light. So if the lights coming from the side, the plant develops that way......rant rant rant...


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> So I had a meeting at a Grow Store in Amsterdam today to discuss various things. One topic that I brought up was cool tubes and vertical growing. The owner who was Dutch was totally against vertical growing citing various reasons why people in Holland do not use them.
> 1/ Exhaust too hot
> 2/ Loss of light at the tip of your light
> 3/ Not natuiral for plants to have light like this
> ...


This makes me laugh 

Reason 3 is my favorite. Its not natural.... As if growing plants in a basement with a light bulb is natural LOL. You killed them with logic, I expected no less. F1-F2-F3 blabla, sure it can make a difference to the breeder for consistency of phenos, but to the average non-commercial grower it means much less. Find the pheno you like best and keep it going, once its going its all yours, and its dank as hell. Someday I will do a vertical grow, and I presume it will be the most efficient grow I've ever had 

Damn grow store gurus think they know all, I can barely listen to most of them here in the states. Too many of them virtually have no clue, then again, most people don't get much of anything about anything so I suppose that is to be expected lol. 

Good day 600!


----------



## Rrog (Apr 10, 2012)

*MicroMole 600W Ballast and Ushio Bulb... My Opinion So Far*

I've been using this relatively new ballast for several weeks now and am pleased. The ballast is barely warm. Quiet. We'll see how it holds up over time. So far I'm very happy


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool vids Duchie plants are a higher intelligence they we give them credit for, thats why I feel guilty everytime I chop...lol
DST ppl are so narrow minded. The more I hear and see the more I try to open my eyes to other ideas and thoughts. You can argue theories, but not results...no doubt he was stumped when he saw/smelled your budz.

My lazy ass is still trimming. The buds arent overdry, actually the Cindy was slower to dry and I let her sit an extra 2 days. Everything else is curing nicely and smell and taste improving everyday.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> The dude started saying about leaves pointing towards the light. At which point I thought, don't even start. When you look at my plants in a vertical, the fan leaves often just hang down, and not because they are dry or underfed, because that's the way the light is hitting them. The top fan leaves on my plants are often doing quite crazy things, as there is light from both the side and the top, so some have like sideways pointing fan leaves, the others will swivell, or some just stay normal. Plants are not stupid, the plant will develop in a way that makes it as easy as possible to get light. So if the lights coming from the side, the plant develops that way......rant rant rant...



That guy sounds like an idiot. The dumbest people I've ever met are the ones that think they know EVERYTHING. 

I'm a guitar player. I've been playing close to 20 years now (that is weird as fuk to say, btw). Everybody I've ever played with, better or worse than me, has taught me something that has made me a better player. Even friends that I've been teaching have shown me a song, or inadvertently shown me something that I couldn't see on my own hands and guitar, but because I opened myself up to learning more, I started looking at where I could learn from... and well, I got a little better. All the time. Every time.

I wish people would more often take this approach to growing than not. I feel like I've seen a lot of know it alls on RIU lately, and not on the 6-0-0. I'm talking out on the mean streets of RIU.

I'm typing a lot, which means I've had coffee but no weed yet. I need to fix this. I also need to stop talking like a prick.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Rrog, how much did you pay for that. I may in the future change ballasts. Still pondering the BIG upgrade, haha, everytime I do something I think it's the last big upgrade...oh dear.

Shwag, Bass, and Bobo, the guy is what he is, a Grow Shop owner who has been in business a long time, and in the Dutch market, they are very proud of their techniques. And with the Dutch in general I find it hard for them to admit they are wrong...that part of life tends to get dusted over I have found. Anyway I digress, I left the shop in the knowledge and the memory I had of him smelling my weed, and the look on his face, and the comment, "so different, such tights buds...." but imagine it in a stoned Dutch accent, lol (his eyes were super glazed lol). And.....the fact that he'd started off basically knocking it, to admiting we were approaching a different market (like the one Shwag mentioned, the one where people find phenos, clone/mother them etc..not just commerical growers looking for Big Bud).

And Bobo, I didn't notice you talking like a prick...may be that's just the way you always talk!!!!!(lmfao, walked into that one ya did!)


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

No prick talk just real talk Bobo. I am not offended nor should anyone who isn't a know-it-all prick...lol. I would know nothing now if I didnt have an open mind. I am the 1st to admit though that I dont know shit, I am just a 600 sponge!
I the same and you am drinking coffee and no weed yet...lol. I am looking at storage rental prices online. Ill no doubt have to store my extra grow shit and tons of other things as well. So far 10x10 $77


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

10x10, sounds like a good place to grow, Bass lol...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> 10x10, sounds like a good place to grow, Bass lol...


I know right, if only it was that easy....believe me I pondered the idea. I saw a guy with a 10x15 I think yrs ago. He had the light socket from the ceiling hooked to an adapter and power strip. He had a couch tables tv mini fridge and lamp in there. He was watching tv when I drove by. Mind you this is in a commercial storage facility. He had a man cave in a storage!! Talk about a cheap way to get away from the wife.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Anyway I digress, I left the shop in the knowledge and the memory I had of him smelling my weed, and the look on his face, and the comment, "so different, such tights buds...." but imagine it in a stoned Dutch accent, lol (his eyes were super glazed lol).


[video=youtube_share;gu31VyXlTzo]http://youtu.be/gu31VyXlTzo[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

yesh, very toight, lol.

everyone should have storage cave!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Local forecast 80% chance rain today thru Friday. I thought it was gonna stay warm this time.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Rrog, how much did you pay for that. I may in the future change ballasts. Still pondering the BIG upgrade, haha, everytime I do something I think it's the last big upgrade...oh dear.


Under $200 for the 600W ballast


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

I currently have 15 different strains, that I need to narrow down. 6 of them I havent even flowered yet. I am a strain hoarder and need help to decide what to dump as I wont be able to take everything with me when I move. My problem is that so many things sound good to me and so I add them to the arsenal.

Here is what I have

Plat og kush....mom
larry og....mom
querkle....mom
white rhino....mom
salmon creek big budx gdp....clone
cindy99....clone
dream queen...clone
grape krush....mom
gurple....teen
harlequin....teen
grape ape...mom
la confidential....clone
purp urkel....mom
gods gift....mom
hindu skunk.....clone

all large moms have a clone in the cloner to replace em if I keep em.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow a strain hoarder. That's what I wanna be when I grow up!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2012)

I last purchased commercial seeds over 10 years ago from seedsdirect.co I think it was. They dont seem to be around anymore. I do see someone picked up the .com but I dont believe it's them. Who are you guys in the states getting beans from now? Im aware of all or most the companies, just haven't used anyone. Thanks!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol it isnt hard, at least for me. There are like 20 more strains I want to try as well. I just need seeds and not clones that will be the ticket for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2012)

Based on nothing really, but I would keep the first six you listed.

The only seedbank I've ever ordered from was Seaofseeds.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol it isnt hard, at least for me. There are like 20 more strains I want to try as well. I just need seeds and not clones that will be the ticket for me.

The cindy is some fire for sure, plat is one of my favs...says sat dom but mine seems like a indica to me


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

you sure you have stopped smoking Jig, lol.


jigfresh said:


> Based on nothing really, but I would keep the first six you listed.
> .


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2012)

Hehe... I'm always high in mind and spirit.

Jarred up the Banana today. Another harvest curing... feels good. Wild how much the BBK smells like vanilla biscuits. What strain of yours smelled like that D?


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Vanilla biscuits was the Blackjack if I remember rightly.


----------



## Rrog (Apr 10, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Who are you guys in the states getting beans from now? Im aware of all or most the companies, just haven't used anyone. Thanks!


Attitude is who I use


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

You can also try Breeders Boutique  >>> www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Plug, Plug, Plug.......You'd think money was being made. lol


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

lol, may be one day Bill.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Would be nice eh! Just enough to do what I want when I want. I better get busy. Send me another 1000 seeds.lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 10, 2012)

My Jd 
600W Digital Ballast​




ELECTRONIC BALLAST: 600Watt Dimmable 


 grow.

[video=youtube;jI4mK1SL9Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI4mK1SL9Vw&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L LhQe6fWzflKg8LISlY4sgew[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel so stupid. Went to the store, grabbed a water pump, adapter, and nozzle. Notice I didn't buy any hose. 

What's a pump with no hose!?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds like a stoner move^^right there buddy


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2012)

That's what i get for shopping on Headband.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 10, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I feel so stupid. Went to the store, grabbed a water pump, adapter, and nozzle. Notice I didn't buy any hose.
> 
> What's a pump with no hose!?


Well at least you didn't get "Hosed"


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 10, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> What's a pump with no hose!?


Whats a Pimp with no Hoes?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Afrawfraw Buy a roll of hose, so you always have extra. Jig my Harlequin smells like something baked or yeast I cant place it. I am bad with smells, I have constant congestion.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2012)

farmer2424 said:


> Whats a Pimp with no Hoes?


That was the pun, yes.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I currently have 15 different strains, that I need to narrow down. 6 of them I havent even flowered yet. I am a strain hoarder and need help to decide what to dump as I wont be able to take everything with me when I move. My problem is that so many things sound good to me and so I add them to the arsenal.
> 
> Here is what I have
> 
> ...



My Top 6 for what it's worth. 

larry og....mom
white rhino....mom
cindy99....clone
gurple....teen
harlequin....teen
purp urkel....mom
hindu skunk.....clone

Ok 7 I just can't seem to remove any more, it's too much pressure.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Afrawfraw Buy a roll of hose, so you always have extra. Jig my Harlequin smells like something baked or yeast I cant place it. I am bad with smells, I have constant congestion.


Very good advice. I will on Friday. Ace has the cool see through kind for my wand. (I use this res once a week, so algae isn't a concern, and it looks so cool watching the bubb...sorry)


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

Posted at 05:02 PM ET, 04/10/2012 [h=1]THE &#8216;SIMPSONS&#8217; REVEAL: And the real Springfield is located in...[/h] By Michael Cavna

*THIS IS A SPOILER ALERT*, if you consider flashing a bright shiny fact into a quarter-century of darkness a &#8220;spoiler.&#8221;
The famed setting of Fox&#8217;s animation landmark &#8220;The Simpsons&#8221; has forever been the generically named &#8220;Springfield&#8221; &#8212; a fictional, nuke-loving town that may or may not have been named for a factual Springfield anywhere on the American map.
Now, thanks to &#8220;Simpsons&#8221; creator *Matt Groening*, let there be geographic light.
In a new interview with Smithsonian magazine, Groening tells Claudia De La Roca the true root of the town&#8217;s nom de toon &#8212; after the reporter asks: &#8220;*OK, why do the Simpsons live in a town called Springfield? Isn&#8217;t that a little generic?*&#8221; 
&#8220;Springfield was named after Springfield, Oregon.,&#8221; says Groening, 58, who was born in Portland &#8212; so the reveal isn&#8217;t exactly out of left field.
&#8220;The only reason is that when I was a kid, the TV show &#8216;Father Knows Best&#8217; took place in the town of Springfield, and I was thrilled because I imagined that it was the town next to Portland, my hometown,&#8221; Groening continues. &#8220;When I grew up, I realized it was just a fictitious name. I also figured out that Springfield was one of the most common names for a city in the U.S. In anticipation of the success of the show, I thought: &#8216;This will be cool; everyone will think it&#8217;s their Springfield.&#8217; And they do.&#8221;
*Asked why he&#8217;s never revealed this before, Groening replies: * 
&#8220;I don&#8217;t want to ruin it for people, you know? Whenever people say it&#8217;s Springfield, Ohio, or Springfield, Massachusetts, or Springfield, wherever, I always go, &#8216;Yup, that&#8217;s right.&#8217; &#8221;
Until now.

By Michael Cavna | 05:02 PM ET, 04/10/2012


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

I trully never thought it was my Springfield, lol. Nice post Duchie, keeping on top of important events my man, hehe.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey folks.

If you change "the new phonebook" to "my new 600w HPS", this is me about 30 minutes ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqqjVyOYmow&feature=related

It's up and running, shining on my girls.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice one Hugo, I am sure your plants will love it.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

tis big now...


Hugo Phurst said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> If you change "the new phonebook" to "my new 600w HPS", this is me about 30 minutes ago.
> [youtube]sqqjVyOYmow[/youtube]
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> I trully never thought it was my Springfield, lol. Nice post Duchie, keeping on top of important events my man, hehe.


 I figured it was important to someone here. I didn't think it was the one near my place either.  But I know a couple of Oregon peeps will be doing the Told you so's. 

Welcome Hugo. Now your a "Somebody!!!" haha.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> If you change "the new phonebook" to "my new 600w HPS", this is me about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


Fuckin weed, Im all trying to cut and paste those parts into youtube like you made some video but didnt post a direct link...
I started going fuck man why didnt you just give us the right link!

Then I realized... oh wait he was excited about his light. LOL FML


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 10, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Welcome Hugo. Now your a "Somebody!!!" haha.


But please do not show us your Special Purpose  

love that movie, saw it in the theater as a kid.

[video=youtube;yJJA6WRpvlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJJA6WRpvlg[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 10, 2012)

Sup Sixers, I am getting excited for the puck to drop tomorrow....NHL Playoffs!!!!

Here is my plant veggin using a T-5. I think I am going to start a journal. I am sure no one really cares about Veggy pRon....



Enjoy your day Sixers

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2012)

No floppy plants here lol except when the buds get all heavy like hehe... Thanks for the complement dst. IM SOMEBODY NOW lol

Been a long but good day out at the farm  started another 45 gal batch of tea  I need to get this well operational now... And test the water. 

Off to check out those vids duchie.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

FM we like all stages of pRon here, and those look really nice! What strain?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup Sixers, I am getting excited for the puck to drop tomorrow....NHL Playoffs!!!!
> 
> Here is my plant veggin using a T-5. I think I am going to start a journal. I am sure no one really cares about Veggy pRon....
> 
> ...


I like em Young and Old.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> FM we like all stages of pRon here, and those look really nice! What strain?


Early Skunk x Jack Herer she will have some nice pRon shots when flowering. I am going to put a screen over her soon after I up can

@worm, me to

FM


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

So it looks like Anonymous is joining the Legalization movement and will officially launch #OpCannabis on 420. Here's thier published statement. 

http://www.examiner.com/anonymous-in-national/anonymous-calls-for-marijuana-legalization-opcannabis-engaged


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Early Skunk x Jack Herer she will have some nice pRon shots when flowering. I am going to put a screen over her soon after I up can
> 
> @worm, me to
> 
> FM


Sounds like a great cross will still have the haze influence from the Jack and skunk for yield


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

But if the world all goes to hell, I'm ready to head for the hills.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I did it!! I didnt wanna do it, but I tried all reasonable avenues 1st. I hope I can live with myself and the results on my action!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Well I did it!! I didnt wanna do it, but I tried all reasonable avenues 1st. I hope I can live with myself and the results on my action!!


 What up dude?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

I used Floramite!!! I am very against chemical pesticides, but the damn mites just wont die. It was either that or throw away all my plants. The weird thing is I didnt get any mites at all in my flower tent 3 ft away...I am sooo happy about that. The tent is empty now, but the buds curing never saw a mite and are pesticide free except for neem as a preventative till 2nd week flower


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2012)

duchieman said:


> So it looks like Anonymous is joining the Legalization movement and will officially launch #OpCannabis on 420. Here's thier published statement.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/anonymous-in-national/anonymous-calls-for-marijuana-legalization-opcannabis-engaged
> 
> View attachment 2116605




I heard dat! 
I was actually asking myself about this just the other day... "where are our green avengers? ... anonymous needs to jump on this legalization thing""" sweet.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 2116641View attachment 2116642
> 
> I heard dat!
> I was actually asking myself about this just the other day... "where are our green avengers? ... anonymous needs to jump on this legalization thing""" sweet.


Whenever I see that picture I am in awe...that is some exceptional budz there bro!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I used Floramite!!! I am very against chemical pesticides, but the damn mites just wont die. It was either that or throw away all my plants. The weird thing is I didnt get any mites at all in my flower tent 3 ft away...I am sooo happy about that. The tent is empty now, but the buds curing never saw a mite and are pesticide free except for neem as a preventative till 2nd week flower


ahh I wouldn't sweat that too much for vegging plants. Now for a budding plant that mite be a whole other issue.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks bass . Im trying to change my avatar back but I keep getting an invalid file message... wtf.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> ahh I wouldn't sweat that too much for vegging plants. Now for a budding plant that mite be a whole other issue.


Thanx for the reassurance, I was a lil worried actually. You shoulda seen me. I was dressed with long sleeves and gloves with a mask to spray em....lol
It says 1/-1/2 tsp/gall I used the full dose too. I dont want em back or to ever use this shit again.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> thanks bass . Im trying to change my avatar back but I keep getting an invalid file message... wtf.


are you using the same file from b4? size or extension changed from last time?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 10, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> thanks bass . Im trying to change my avatar back but I keep getting an invalid file message... wtf.


It's the Man trying to keep a brotha............ sorry been watching Alex Jones today. Dude is gonna bust a vein in his forehead.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont know anymore bass lol I usually just drag it over but that doesnt work anymore, new computer as well with none of the old pictures on it. I could dig up my old one but thats a wee bit too much movement for me right now 


ps: You should be fine,,, You dont want to know what you ingest on a daily basis.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> It's the Man trying to keep a brotha............ sorry been watching Alex Jones today. Dude is gonna bust a vein in his forehead.


bwhahaaaaaaa, Im staying away from that


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2012)

I had so much trouble to get the 600 in my sig. It had a problem with it in every way. Not sure how I finally got it. You will figure it out.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> bwhahaaaaaaa, Im staying away from that


Don't worry I am not a fan of his Extreme Media. How anyone can listen to him for more than an hour is beyond me. Almost as annoying as fox news.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey peeps, looks like I missed all the jibber jabber again...ah well. Night night, the day begins.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning D, looks like everyone went nighty night. I had a cup of coffee and now I'm all tweeked


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Kettle is on, coffee will be ready shortly. Already had a quick conf call with one of our engineers, time for a wakey bakey me thinks, lol....

Somehow I have killed 2 of my DOGs that were in trays. Strange as there were 4 in the tray and the other 2 haven't died, that along with drowning the others in a tray, WTF.....lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Ill be phoning the RSPCA......Murderer


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well D if an expert like u's killin tem n dnt know why,there's hope for us all lol


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

rspca, lol....I was a member when I was a little lad as well. Strange, I only threw these clones in at the last minute as they were available, they were not the healthiest but were going great guns until the DOG MURDERER arrived!!! I think I basically fried them with nutes, it's the only thing I can think of. The ones that are dead were actually 2 of the stronger ones as well?!?!?!?!?!? fookin stumped.

EDIT: Just realised what it is....it's because I grow vertically, the guy in the grow shop was right!!! lmfao.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Fuck when I started cloning I killed more than Harold Shipman, now I have a heated aeroponic cloner. 100% sucsess and roots within 7 days. Best £100 Ive spent


----------



## geekmike (Apr 11, 2012)

too much light underneath those leaves again DST? it will kill'em every time.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

I've got a 2 euro box from ikea for cloning, lol. Oh, and an 8 euro box from the garden centre........may be I should get some new toys soon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^^like....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AEROPONIC-PROPAGATOR-36-CUTTINGS-HYDROPONICS-HEATED-/250343388810?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item3a49a0f68a


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Dam light get's everywhere!!!! lol.

I'll get pics of the death and destruction soon. 

Everything else is looking pedigree!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

For 99 sheets it's got to come with a plug? Surely it's not just a box with a clear lid....you get them at ikea for 2 euro!!! lol.


supersillybilly said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AEROPONIC-PROPAGATOR-36-CUTTINGS-HYDROPONICS-HEATED-/250343388810?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item3a49a0f68a


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> the guy in the grow shop was right!!! lmfao.


You ever notice when a grow shop has veggie plants or something growing they are half dead and look like a bad science project. The Zombie Clones at some Dispensaries are a sight to see also.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> For 99 sheets it's got to come with a plug? Surely it's not just a box with a clear lid....you get them at ikea for 2 euro!!! lol.


Whats 99 bar to a man on your wages. lol Ive got thousands of pounds worth of equipment doing nothing and not to mention the stuff Ive ditched when making a fast getaway. lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

well heres few pics of what im making into flowering room and the dimensions took a pic i thought was a bit easier then explaining, i plan on using the 4x4 tent as a mother clone and veg station, im going to half the tent and have the bottom half for 1 or 2 mothers and the vegging plants and top shelf for clones or any ideas how to run it? im in no hurry iv got sum cuttings nearly ready off a mate to fill tent again while a build room heres a few pics let me no your thoughts and ideas


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

couple little pics of my turbo diesel never getting as much as i hoped for but like u say its better then nothing still lovely it is


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

You forget where I grew up (The East Coast of Miserly), you don't get rich by spunking yer cash on every little whatsit that comes along, lol......or so I keep telling myself.




supersillybilly said:


> Whats 99 bar to a man on your wages. lol Ive got thousands of pounds worth of equipment doing nothing and not to mention the stuff Ive ditched when making a fast getaway. lol


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like a good space to work with Budolskie.



budolskie said:


> well heres few pics of what im making into flowering room and the dimensions took a pic i thought was a bit easier then explaining, i plan on using the 4x4 tent as a mother clone and veg station, im going to half the tent and have the bottom half for 1 or 2 mothers and the vegging plants and top shelf for clones or any ideas how to run it? im in no hurry iv got sum cuttings nearly ready off a mate to fill tent again while a build room heres a few pics let me no your thoughts and ideas


And splitting the tent into two levels is a good idea (well that what I thought when I done it to mine). I change mine around all the time though depending on season.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

budolskie said:


> well heres few pics of what im making into flowering room and the dimensions took a pic i thought was a bit easier then explaining, i plan on using the 4x4 tent as a mother clone and veg station, im going to half the tent and have the bottom half for 1 or 2 mothers and the vegging plants and top shelf for clones or any ideas how to run it? im in no hurry iv got sum cuttings nearly ready off a mate to fill tent again while a build room heres a few pics let me no your thoughts and ideas


Ive already built the room in my head. lol I would get a 1000w with a massive hood on a light mover and do a 50 plant SOG


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

heres my g-13 i saved out the scrog aswell this is the healthiest out the 4


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

WOW, Billy, you must have a MASSIVE head if you can build a 2m cab in there, lol......boom boom.


supersillybilly said:


> Ive already built the room in my head. lol I would get a 1000w with a massive hood on a light mover and do a 50 plant SOG


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> You forget where I grew up (The East Coast of Miserly), you don't get rich by spunking yer cash on every little whatsit that comes along, lol......or so I keep telling myself.


They say copper wire was invented by 2 East Coasters fighting over a penny. lol The boy Dura made a DWC cloner that works really good aswel. Im using these disk things so the roots dont grow in any medium and are misted with P rich 26C water every 15mins per hour


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> WOW, Billy, you must have a MASSIVE head if you can build a 2m cab in there, lol......boom boom.


No more DOG for you. lol (everyone is a comedian)


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

You then dumping the clones straight from the prop into coco Bill?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive already built the room in my head. lol I would get a 1000w with a massive hood on a light mover and do a 50 plant SOG


i would love that haha i was thinking a big xl 9 pot wilma and a 1000w hps or 2 600w which i already have how would i go about the tent side of things to do a 50plant sog can u tell me how i would set the tent so the flower room would just be on 12/12 constant


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

budolskie said:


> i would love that haha i was thinking a big xl 9 pot wilma and a 1000w hps or 2 600w which i already have how would i go about the tent side of things to do a 50plant sog can u tell me how i would set the tent so the flower room would just be on 12/12 constant


I can show off and answer 2 questions at one time here. I have 2 12/12 rooms and have a mother and clone room. My clone and mother room is about 1m2 and in a different location(also makes sense with local poo poo) I take cuttings and get roots within a week. I then put into small pots in coco and leave for a week. They then go straight into the 12/12 rooms in 6.5l pots. I usually pull around 2oz per plant but I have 600w per 8 plants. I personally think a plant needs about 25w at least hence my thinking behind 1000/1200w light/50 plants. Im sure you would pull a nice weight. Or you could do a prepetual like I do and harvest every 2 weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> For 99 sheets it's got to come with a plug? Surely it's not just a box with a clear lid....you get them at ikea for 2 euro!!! lol.


I bought the 12 site unheated one and despite being crappy looking and cheap i get roots in 6-9 days everytime, there are definetely nicer looking and better built ones out there though lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I can show off and answer 2 questions at one time here. I have 2 12/12 rooms and have a mother and clone room. My clone and mother room is about 1m2 and in a different location(also makes sense with local poo poo) I take cuttings and get roots within a week. I then put into small pots in coco and leave for a week. They then go straight into the 12/12 rooms in 6.5l pots. I usually pull around 2oz per plant but I have 600w per 8 plants. I personally think a plant needs about 50w at least hence my thinking behind 1000w light/50 plants. Im sure you would pull a nice weight. Or you could do a prepetual like I do and harvest every 2 weeks


perpetual sounds a bit to much for me at the minute like haha i was thinking to half the mothers clones and maybe veg a week or 2 in mother tent then 12/12 i read good things about wilma and 9 xl plants in that space il be to train for first week or 2 of 12/12 loads space for them


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

budolskie said:


> perpetual sounds a bit to much for me at the minute like haha i was thinking to half the mothers clones and maybe veg a week or 2 in mother tent then 12/12 i read good things about wilma and 9 xl plants in that space il be to train for first week or 2 of 12/12 loads space for them


Ive used wilma systems and they are defo the lazy mans hydro


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive used wilma systems and they are defo the lazy mans hydro


would i get a good yeild off 9 trees in that space if i can say keep 9 clones in with mother for about 4-5 weeks b4 going in wilma


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

so id be starting the clones about a week or to after i harvest al depending on the strain thats the hard bit off it for me working all that out and the times to start them


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

budolskie said:


> would i get a good yeild off 9 trees in that space if i can say keep 9 clones in with mother for about 4-5 weeks b4 going in wilma


Yield is all down to genetics, lights, good nutes and conditions more than veg time IMO.....guy Del on here does 12/12 from seed and his record is over 6ozs


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

I've seen some of the ones the guys have made here on the 600, and they are interesting for sure........



Saerimmner said:


> I bought the 12 site unheated one and despite being crappy looking and cheap i get roots in 6-9 days everytime, there are definetely nicer looking and better built ones out there though lol


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

complete  FlowaMasta 

cheers DST


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Well done Flow, no matter what, it's such a good feeling having the fruits of your own labour.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 11, 2012)

I've wrapped my plants in tin foil all except for the growing tips. Will that protect them from light sources not coming from directly overhead?

What next?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello HeadsUp. How is Flori-duh today?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Ive painted the underside of my plants with brilliant white high gloss paint


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Well done Flow, no matter what, it's such a good feeling having the fruits of your own labour.


thanx man, i'm glad. From what i've sampled, she'll be fine for me and my Mrs, plus i got over lb in fresh frozen trim for bubblebags  so it doesn't matter at all


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 11, 2012)

Flori-duh is warm and sunny in my parts, highs in the upper eighties heading towards ninety plus next week.

Edit. Ugh.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Well we have a high of 11 degrees today, with it going up to a whopping 13 in the next couple, only to drop again and be overcast for the weekend, lol.

Fukkin Noord Europa kut weer!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Week 4 of flower in the DOG cab. Some pics.






































oh no, the lights getting to the bottom of my leaves and causing them to frost up Should I hit them with some Pesticide? Or go for the Foil tie ups? lol






OM-fukkin-G, Dad ust stuck us in a bag with a bunch of bricks and is heading off to the bridge....what have we done. Death and Destruction in the kennel. some dogs just can't fukkin cut it.






And then there are those who......











Regular DOG from seed.











Sista sista sista, the DOG's Momma's sister (lol). OG Kush from seed, the last of the seeds that I had.










I want to do nasty things to this plant (nice nasty things though, lol)










It's got real chubby stigmas!






More from the DOG reg from seed.
















And just to brighten up the day even more...some more tulip shots






Peace and kush to all,

DST


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

dst wot do u feed ya ladies? the leafs r always so dark and full looking. wots the secret????????


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Home made compost, a good nute with lots of Mg, and mycorrhizae....organic stuff my bru.

edit: oh, and nice plants with some good genetics always helps.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2012)

Lots, and lots of love.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Dam, and forgot the most important ingredient!! Thank you COF! 


curious old fart said:


> Lots, and lots of love.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

compost? so u grow in soil then, not a coco man?
intersting fella. am into me organics. u feed dailey or 3rd feed just a plain watering?
this mycorrhizae? wot is it? never heard off it?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

I use coco, but add my compost to it. I recycle everything I use. After a grow, the pot is either re-used as it is (without removing the previous coco/roots) Or I break it down, release the coco and compost the main root ball. Depends on the situation.
I feed/water every 3rd day. Every 3rd time I just water.
Mycorrhiza is basically a fungus that works with the roots of a plant in a symbiotic relationship. The fungus breeds from carbon matter given off by the roots and in return the fungus delivers nutrients and enables the root structure to grow in a way it wouldn't normally. Giving it a larger amount of root branching which then enables it to deal with bugs, temperature changes, water problems, etc, etc. Check it on google.
I add mycorrhizae to my compost heap before I use the compost for my plants. If you get it right you will have roots growing out the top of your pot they go that ballistic. I've got pics somewhere...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

man that is something i never heard off before. will google it chears fella.
haha i thought was a micro nute so i pulled out all my biobizz products and searched the label with no joy haha, now i no y.
i throw all my plant roots and soil/perlight in for composting. now will perlight b ok in compost bin? i no it wont break down but was thinking it b ok in the fruit and veg pots in fw months wen all roots broke down abit. is there any chemical u can use to speed up composting? or as i not into chems is a a quicker natural way? i got overflowing compo bin haha, went to check it other day and had potatos growing through the top hahah


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 11, 2012)

Got a 600 bulb today. Decided that since the 1k ballast burnt out in 3 days (it was an old ballast, and i think its the ignitor capacitor), and it could be more than just the one part that is wrong with it (10+ yr old ballast) that I am just gonna run the 600 in my flower chamber. went out, got the bulb... plugged it in... and ka-pow... my 12/12 flower chamber is 100% complete. The 4 mothers have made it into the chamber... and lights are out. day 1 in 12/12 starts today.

I will have a few clones goin in the chamber in a few days... fill out the rest of the space with a couple smaller plants...

hmmm... off to play.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Here you go. These were grown bio organic. Compost and water with mycorrhizae.










Roots that grow everywhere......even out the top of the pot, lol


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Dried dog food is good, and mycorrhizae will also help. Canna do something as well.

Or, if you mix a couple of shovels of soil, with an unpasteurised bottle of beer, some water, leave it overnight-24 hours, then add this to the compost. This will help break everything down for ya.




mad dog bark said:


> man that is something i never heard off before. will google it chears fella.
> haha i thought was a micro nute so i pulled out all my biobizz products and searched the label with no joy haha, now i no y.
> i throw all my plant roots and soil/perlight in for composting. now will perlight b ok in compost bin? i no it wont break down but was thinking it b ok in the fruit and veg pots in fw months wen all roots broke down abit. is there any chemical u can use to speed up composting? or as i not into chems is a a quicker natural way? i got overflowing compo bin haha, went to check it other day and had potatos growing through the top hahah


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

cool. looks good man. so do u give it any bottled nutes at same time yeah? wot nutes range u use or is it all teas and natural nute u do yaself????
that green house is something else man. haha trying pop the roof off ent them plants haha.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Dried dog food is good, and mycorrhizae will also help. Canna do something as well.
> 
> Or, if you mix a couple of shovels of soil, with an unpasteurised bottle of beer, some water, leave it overnight-24 hours, then add this to the compost. This will help break everything down for ya.


am on it like a dutch whore. cheers dude again


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

The outdoors I ran pure, but the indoors I use BioNova Super Soil, and B.A.C Bloem (flower nute).


mad dog bark said:


> cool. looks good man. so do u give it any bottled nutes at same time yeah? wot nutes range u use or is it all teas and natural nute u do yaself????
> that green house is something else man. haha trying pop the roof off ent them plants haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2012)

Engineers Dream from *Breeders Boutique* at day 61





I believe she'll be ready in a week.
I'm getting a little purpling from the lower night temps.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cof that looks great!! I love the progressively closer pics.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

I do believe your estimations are correect Mr cof, looks like it's on the finishing strait.


curious old fart said:


> Engineers Dream from *Breeders Boutique* at day 61
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Changed the water in cloner this morn and no foam yet.
The girls did not like that Floramite!! Brown leaves some necrosis etc... I am gonna mist em later on with some r/o water to rinse off the excess.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dogs Dst.

Speaking of dogs I found some seeds from the fairy like last yr sometime lost in the clutter...I was looking and looking to no avail. Then outta no where there they are. No surprise there though.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Ach, no worries Bass, only a minor hickup. Nice you found the Fairy's magic beans.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

View attachment 2117383View attachment 2117384View attachment 2117385my g-13 haze i saved after bastard bizzys searched my house shes been on flower since 29th feb


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 2117383View attachment 2117384View attachment 2117385my g-13 haze i saved after bastard bizzys searched my house shes been on flower since 29th feb


And please tell how u managed to hide the from the coppers. My best method so far is turn the lights off. lol "Oh its just a dark room officer, nothing to see here" lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning Sixers

I got a little aggressive with my plant as I love to do and Sup Crop'd and LST'd her down

Before the beat down




This is how she looks after I Sup'Crop and tied her down. I am training her for a screen very soon....



There is a lot of nice pRon in these last few pages....

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

When the polis busted me in Glasgow, they had us sitting in the living room, the ex who had popped round at the time (how unlucky was she - she was in her undies as well  how inconvenient). Anyway, the Porker came through from the back room and said, so how do you turn the light on in your cupboard?" To which I replied, "there's a light switch on the left just as you walk in". To which he replied, "No Son, the Other Cupboard!"......."oh, that one......", oooerps, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

That's a real bushy little number FM. Super nice and healthy.


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Morning Sixers
> 
> I got a little aggressive with my plant as I love to do and Sup Crop'd and LST'd her down
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

edgejamakaytion going on in the 600,i love this place,and D makeing back to back post,coffee/tea and sativa jernts gott'em on the go.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2012)

^Like.....


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Gen, sippin a coffee with exo jernt as I type. Looking forward to getting back to smoking some stomper og cross (ran out of it now) The babies are still doing there thing.




genuity said:


> edgejamakaytion going on in the 600,i love this place,and D makeing back to back post,coffee/tea and sativa jernts gott'em on the go.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

babies are hitting soil over here to,some deep psycho(sativa pheno) and sannies bluehammer?
the bluehammers will get a 2-3 week veg,if that,and in to 12/12.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 11, 2012)

Some tunes for the labor...

[youtube]qY6Yo6lE-Jg[/youtube]


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> And please tell how u managed to hide the from the coppers. My best method so far is turn the lights off. lol "Oh its just a dark room officer, nothing to see here" lol


Good friend of mine went got them out as it was on street I got nicked for skunk in my grinder going down to allotment on bike


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

ts look sickly now, but the mites are still alive wtf!! That floramite , if thats what they really sold me is bogus!!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeezo Bass, wtf sort of mites you got, sounds like they are related to the thrips I have had - for months on end it seems, lol.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 11, 2012)

Shit, not what I wanted to hear Bass. I fucking hate mites and have always thought of floramite as a last ditch sure fire weapon... Costs that much and it still doesn't work against the local super mites?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Just give them another wacking Bass, perhaps it's just fresh mites from after spraying. Washing them down will also help.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

I find a good pruning of the fan leaves helps with mites, oh wait I do that anyway. I bought some mighty wash and also made the jalepeno spray. Alternate each one for 4 days straight. Mites was all gone!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Touch wood Ive never had any probs with pesky bugs.....can u not get things(predators) that eat them???


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Not to point out the obvious, but some may not know... its vital that you spray the undersides of the leaves!

Oh to add also, my DOG is fucking stinky now. I have been venting my other plants into the attic with no filter but Ill be damned if the smell of the dog isnt making it back into the house somehow.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Naughty DOG! lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Not just stinking....fucking stinking. Ive had to buy an ozone gen. Now my attic smells like bleach. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Not just stinking....fucking stinking. Ive had to buy an ozone gen. Now my attic smells like bleach. lol


which model did u go for? wot did u have pay for that?


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

i got some bug matters to,and my lil buddies are here to help.

got some mantids on the way to,for outdoor.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey, good morning everyone! Heads Up, it's good to see you pop you head up. I'm guessing you just had to come up for that one. 

DST, no matter what closed minded people say, the proof is in the pudding. Always. I'd love to see that room up close and get a feel of it. 

So here's todays news tid bit. It's another case of discrimination. 


[video=youtube;afWSFHeUU9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afWSFHeUU9o&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 11, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey, good morning everyone! Heads Up, it's good to see you pop you head up. I'm guessing you just had to come up for that one.
> 
> DST, no matter what closed minded people say, the proof is in the pudding. Always. I'd love to see that room up close and get a feel of it.
> 
> ...


But it's ok to sell and advertise Beer. Now I know what to wear at the A's games this year.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2012)

[h=6]And lots of this!

COKE 
#1. In many states the highway patrol carries two gallons of Coke in the trunk to remove blood from the highway after a car accident. 
#2. You can put a T-bone steak in a bowl of Coke and it will be gone in two days. 
#3. To clean a toilet: Pour a can of Coca-Cola into the toilet bowl and let the 'real thing' sit for one hour, then flush clean. The citric acid in Coke removes stains from vitreous china.
#4. To remove rust spots from chrome car bumpers: Rub the bumper with a rumpled-up piece of Reynolds Wrap aluminum foil dipped in Coca-Cola. 
#5. To clean corrosion from car battery terminals: Pour a can of Coca-Cola over the terminals to bubble away the corrosion. Apply a cloth soaked in Coca-Cola to the rusted bolt for several minutes. 
#7. To bake a moist ham: Empty a can of Coca-Cola into the baking pan, wrap the ham in aluminum foil, and bake. Thirty minutes before ham is finished, remove the foil, allowing the drippings to mix with the Coke for a sumptuous brown gravy. 
#8. To remove grease from clothes: Empty a can of Coke into the load of greasy clothes, add detergent, and run through a regular cycle. The Coca-Cola will help loosen grease stains. It will also clean road haze from your windshield.

FOR YOUR INFORMATION: 
#1. The active ingredient in Coke is phosphoric acid. It will dissolve a nail in about four days. Phosphoric acid also leaches
calcium from bones and is a major contributor to the rising increase of osteoporosis. 
#2. To carry Coca-Cola syrup! (the concentrate) the commercial trucks must use a hazardous Material place cards reserved for highly corrosive materials.
#3. The distributors of Coke have been using it to clean engines of the trucks for about 20 years![/h]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

I like to snort it......sorry wrong coke.lol


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> which model did u go for? wot did u have pay for that?


I use an OZN-1 ($149) I got it from my hydro store. Use to use the smaller OZN-jr... but it has about a 3-6 month life expectancy


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2012)

My buddy is still rockin the 4x6 i built him


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I like to snort it......sorry wrong coke.lol


Back in the day I'd only try coke after being up about 3 days on meth, safe to say something was lost in the translation and it only made my throat numb  I guess if you're really tweaked out coke doesn't do much lol. Ahh the good old days.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2117668View attachment 2117672View attachment 2117674
> 
> My buddy is still rockin the 4x6 i built him


Cool box, how much light was he running? I'd love to move my grow from the closet to the garage sometime.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Never tried meth. Cant get it in Scotland.....thank fuck.lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Cool box, how much light was he running? I'd love to move my grow from the closet to the garage sometime.



He has a 1000 watt in there right now, they are about 3 1/2 weeks into 12/12.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Never tried meth. Cant get it in Scotland.....thank fuck.lol


Meth destroys people! Im just glad I only did it a couple years, LOL my teeth are all good still! But ahhh yeah it was a good high, Im not gonna lie.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have done those horrible drugs amd thankfully that mess is in the past.

I have read that takes Floramite close to a week to kill the pests. I guess it forms a shield around the leaf....lol. We shall see if a few days as I will be doing some other method as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am getting my last wisdom tooth removed tomorrow. No doubt they were ruined from meth.
At least it was only the very back teeth messed up.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Never tried meth. Cant get it in Scotland.....thank fuck.lol


Never liked that poison. Everyone I know who did it for for any amount of time is either dead, in prison or sleeping under a bridge talking to squirrels. Pure Chemical Waste.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have done those horrible drugs amd thankfully that mess is in the past.
> 
> I have read that takes Floramite close to a week to kill the pests. I guess it forms a shield around the leaf....lol. We shall see if a few days as I will be doing some other method as well.


Have you tried making jalapeno spray? You can use any kind of hot peppers really, including habanero. Throw a dozen or so chopped up into a pot of water, gallon or so and let it simmer about a half hour, I mash it with a potato sqwisher thingy while its in there too. Then strain it out and throw it in a spray bottle. Wear a mask and spray them in the shower cuz it will choke the fuck out of you LOL


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Never liked that poison. Everyone I know who did it for for any amount of time is either dead, in prison or sleeping under a bridge talking to squirrels. Pure Chemical Waste.


True that! My ex mother in law unfortunately got hooked on meth, her downward spiral was slow and painful to watch. She ended up getting off meth but only cuz she couldnt get it anymore, she was doing scripts and drinking after that. She ended up drowning in her puke the day before she was supposed to go into rehab. I guess she was having one last party, one she didnt make it back from.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Im planning to do some bigger plants after this run, I wanna fill this tent out!
[video=youtube_share;cDbdnncDHC0]http://youtu.be/cDbdnncDHC0[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Have you tried making jalapeno spray? You can use any kind of hot peppers really, including habanero. Throw a dozen or so chopped up into a pot of water, gallon or so and let it simmer about a half hour, I mash it with a potato sqwisher thingy while its in there too. Then strain it out and throw it in a spray bottle. Wear a mask and spray them in the shower cuz it will choke the fuck out of you LOL


Worm was telling me about that along with some nicotine to kill em off. Ill do it tomorrow after the dentist if the pain isnt too much.
Last time I got a toothy puled out I took 2 vicodin and drank beer and smoked a few bowls. I woke up 3 am spinning and feeling terrible! I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Worm was telling me about that along with some nicotine to kill em off. Ill do it tomorrow after the dentist if the pain isnt too much.
> Last time I got a toothy puled out I took 2 vicodin and drank beer and smoked a few bowls. I woke up 3 am spinning and feeling terrible! I wont make that mistake again.


Lol sounds like a little too much cocktail there


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Bass, remember to check the stuff you have just used. Some of the sprays I have seen advise not to use in combination with others. If your pesticide instructions say it will take a week, then it probably will. Check it out before you spray them with anything else..


bassman999 said:


> Worm was telling me about that along with some nicotine to kill em off. Ill do it tomorrow after the dentist if the pain isnt too much.
> Last time I got a toothy puled out I took 2 vicodin and drank beer and smoked a few bowls. I woke up 3 am spinning and feeling terrible! I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

hey,WTF....."let me bum a cig"<<<<where did this saying come from?,and how did it start?


----------



## 420ms3 (Apr 11, 2012)

i have a 35 cubic foot (5'w x 5'h x 2'd) flowering room, is a 600 watt hps too much? also do i run 120v or 240v?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2012)

Is it too much? No way!!! Sounds good to me. I run a 1000w in a 2'x3' closet. I'm not an electricity expert, but I believe it's more efficient to run 240v.


----------



## 420ms3 (Apr 11, 2012)

how big of an exhaust do you use or how big do u think i would need?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Is it too much? No way!!! Sounds good to me. I run a 1000w in a 2'x3' closet. I'm not an electricity expert, but I believe it's more efficient to run 240v.


Neither am I, but a guy I know confirmed it for me as well when we were getting electrical installed for a jacuzzi. Comparable items on 110 and 220 are actually cheaper overall to run at 220. I dont remember the explanation he gave me... which is strange cuz I wasnt high!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2012)

I use a 6" 435 cfm fan. I would think any 6" inline fan would do you good.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2012)

One of DST's Casey Jones at day 51





These are frosty, hard, foxtailing buds that have me salivating for a sample....estimate 7 to 10 days until finish.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2012)

Yup, I agree with Jig 420. A 600 with a 6" at 220 and your Rockin and ready to join the club!

Oh cof. She looks so nice. I just identified my 2 as males. I saved one. I have one CJ bean left but I'm all full up anyway and can't plant her yet. (Note the optimistic female reference.) lol. I have to get what I have under control first, but I'll sqeeze it in next run for sure.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2012)

I know someone who always says: "can I bum a fag?"

Go on then...

I think it's because hobos are always asking for stuff



genuity said:


> hey,WTF....."let me bum a cig"<<<<where did this saying come from?,and how did it start?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 11, 2012)

genuity said:


> hey,WTF....."let me bum a cig"<<<<where did this saying come from?,and how did it start?


 I'd say a reference to vagrants begging. The bum is bumming. Easier than, "excuse me but can I behave like a pauper and dare ask to have one of your cigarettes?"


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 11, 2012)

420ms3 said:


> i have a 35 cubic foot (5'w x 5'h x 2'd) flowering room, is a 600 watt hps too much? also do i run 120v or 240v?


You'll use less amps running 240v and save $$ on your light bill. Im still running my lights using 120v but i wanna switch to save the cash....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome dankness COF.

Hey folks.

Im not sure about the 220 thing... I think it comes out even / not more or less expensive than 110. Needless, I like 220 better because I can run more on one breaker. My old room was all 220 except for fans and such.



edit: "Last I checked, the power company bills their customers in kilowatts per hour.

The straight answer, you are paying for power, you are not paying for amperage, you are not paying for voltage, you are paying for power. That appliance can run on one volt, or a thousand volts, it makes zero difference."


"220 draws 1/2 the amperage, but double the voltage. so the answer is equal"


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey 600er's ? Has anyone seen this before, clear film as a medium?
http://www.springwise.com/eco_sustainability/film-farming-soil-one-tenth-water/


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Hey 600er's ? Has anyone seen this before, clear film as a medium?
> http://www.springwise.com/eco_sustainability/film-farming-soil-one-tenth-water/
> 
> View attachment 2118218



Must be for nasa or something lol

edit: never mind haha. 
Dubai has some issues.
Pretty neat though.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Its weird I have always read on RUI that light is bad for roots. This would seem to run counter to that!


----------



## 420ms3 (Apr 11, 2012)

would this work http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2402-Hydroponic-Booster/dp/B003YFADW8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334199142&sr=8-1 ? or does it need to be a regular inline duct fan and not a booster?


----------



## 420ms3 (Apr 11, 2012)

o and i forgot to mention, the light is uncooled with a reflector, if that changes any opinions..


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

I think that Question should be directed to the https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/ forums, but anyways, what are your ambient temps, room/cabinet volume, light wattage, other heat loads (ballasts) etc???

EDIT: Ok sorry I read back and saw your past posts and you had room dimensions there. Damn the 600 moves fast always playing catchup


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Must be for nasa or something lol


Just stick a straw in it and its astronaut food


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Its weird I have always read on RUI that light is bad for roots. This would seem to run counter to that!


maybe not for the particular crop they are growing, but in general roots dont like light. I also just noticed how dens the foliage is, not much light looks like it could get through that.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2012)

420ms3 said:


> would this work http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2402-Hydroponic-Booster/dp/B003YFADW8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334199142&sr=8-1 ? or does it need to be a regular inline duct fan and not a booster?



I would not recommend a fan of that kind for cooling lights.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im not sure about the 220 thing... I think it comes out even / not more or less expensive than 110. "220 draws 1/2 the amperage, but double the voltage. so the answer is equal"


I think that the higher the voltage the lower the current the less power loss to Joule/resistive heating in the wire. At the change from 110-220V in theory 110v would be less efficient, but in the real world the difference is sweet FA. But at higher voltage its significant. Thats why all main feeder lines from powerstations are high voltage 110 kV or more but really low amps.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Due to moving into a new house i havent posted in a loooonngggg time! I now have more room and will be the caregiver for my mom and myself, so i'll be aloud 24 plants instead of just my 12. Exciting things to come! Mean while here's whats cooking in my garden....
*
*6 weeks flowering ~ Purple Elephant "Purple Urkel x Hash Plant" ~ DWC 5 gallon

*












*

7 weeks of flowering ~ Emerald Jack "Jack Herer x Emerald OG" ~ 10 gallon dirt 
*




































*4 weeks of flowering ~ Purple Elephant ~ 18 gallon DWC ~ I have to tie this big bitch up soon cause the branches dont hold the weight and they're gonna get huge! 18 gallon DWC gets BIG yields and HUGE plants! I love it!

*








*

8 weeks of flowering ~ Purple Elephant ~ 5 gallon DWC ~ She's getting some awesome colors!

*










*8 weeks 2 days of flowering ~ Grateful Casey "Casey Jones BX" ~ 10 gallon dirt

*
















*Enjoy!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome stuff Swamp!! I always wondered what Purple Elephant was...


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 11, 2012)

My buddys Set-up as promised DST. PEACE![video=youtube;RGRfyVnPbok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGRfyVnPbok&amp;context=C4048bf6ADvjVQa1PpcFPb ZHlCoIAHWegh_aoByRjCAGVGfBXizqY=[/video]http://www.youtube.com/user/Lummmix


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice stuff Drew, thanks for sharing your buds grow room as well, looks legit for sure....dam, I want a whole grow house as well, lol.

Morning 6ers!!!!!!


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 11, 2012)

hahah yea dont we all peace bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 11, 2012)

'Morning, D 
Some very nice pR0n in the 600 tonight!

How about some baby pics?








Deep Blue F2:








MTF:
(fingers crossed for minimal nanners)








Three BMF with a head start.








And a JDB Romulan still waiting to be seen:








Sprouts are only 3 days since planting.

Been busy over here, and going to be prepping my soil for transplanting into 5-gallon pots.

Hope your day goes well!

And a little musical interlude from a phenomenal bass player:

[video=youtube_share;LRVla7OmHGo]http://youtu.be/LRVla7OmHGo[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

For a minute I thought, Doobies looking very smart today in his nice black shirt.......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2012)

If I could play like that, I could afford such a swarthy black frock as that!

I'm working on it!
Maybe in a lifetime or two...

Here's a tune familiar to many out there, I'm sure:

[video=youtube_share;h5fYwiXZeFU]http://youtu.be/h5fYwiXZeFU[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

I have no idea what that tune was.......t'was cool though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;PsC0zIhWNww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsC0zIhWNww[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, ok lol. I missed that one........we didn't have TV's or computers in Scotland then.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just wanted to fill you in


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

It's all cool bru, I saw the Mario Bros thing on the youtube screen, but I always imagined it to be a different tune for some reason......I kind of missed the whole Game Console thing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2012)

I was always a computer game player rather than a console game player.
But when your buddies are addicted to their Super NES, well, you get an earful.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

My days were spent on a rectangular grass field (sometimes an ash field, with lots of broken glass, lol)


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey you, you trying to say us Scots are 200 years behind, Ill have you know I just recently purchased a Spectrum 48k rubber key and I hear they are bringing out a Commadore 64 next year.

Anyway WOOF WOOF

7 out of my 8 DOGs are very elegant bitches like Dobermans and then their is the little fat bitch, my keeper, like an overfed Lab. lol
View attachment 2118522


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

Really, the Commodor 64 is coming out soon, awesome, means I can pack away my Vic20, lol (I actually did have a Commodore vic20 lol - with 16k RAM pack extension of course - stylin!)

Well the DOG looks freakin grand Billy, well stoked for ya. Hopefully you'll get that 300 per onion eh!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats her 12/12 from seed. The strain really seem to love it......I can sell sand to the arabs, so selling DOG to weed junkies isn't so hard. lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Oh, ok lol. I missed that one........we didn't have TV's or computers in Scotland then.


hahhahahha


edit: prOn


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

Now that is what I call a maturing bud! Fukkin love me a milf. 

The calyxes are swelling, the stigmas are swirling, and the trichomes are a popping, and as a friend of mine (who needs to get in touch!!!) said, "do you not think that the calyxes sometimes swell up and look like boobs?"....by jove young man, I think you could be correct. Perhaps that's why we are attracted to bud, it's just a cluster of titties really!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Now that is what I call a maturing bud! Fukkin love me a milf.
> 
> The calyxes are swelling, the stigmas are swirling, and the trichomes are a popping, and as a friend of mine (who needs to get in touch!!!) said, "do you not think that the calyxes sometimes swell up and look like boobs?"....by jove young man, I think you could be correct. Perhaps that's why we are attracted to bud, it's just a cluster of titties really!!!!


Thanks D.

Getting close, this Cindy99 cut is really a wonder of nature, loving the smell too. I will be keeping this strain around for a while.

bassman knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 12, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Neither am I, but a guy I know confirmed it for me as well when we were getting electrical installed for a jacuzzi. Comparable items on 110 and 220 are actually cheaper overall to run at 220. I dont remember the explanation he gave me... which is strange cuz I wasnt high!


The cost is the same either way. The only difference is two twenty draws less amperage, you are still using the same amount of electricity. I used to think the same thing but it is NOT using less electricity by going two twenty volts. Another problem is if you use two twenty, what else are you going to plug into that circuit that also uses two twenty? I have two dedicated twenty amp circuits in my room just for my grow, they are connected to nothing else in the house. One circuit runs two lights, the other circuit runs my ac and my fans.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 12, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> The cost is the same either way. The only difference is two twenty draws less amperage, you are still using the same amount of electricity. I used to think the same thing but it is NOT using less electricity by going two twenty volts. Another problem is if you use two twenty, what else are you going to plug into that circuit that also uses two twenty? I have two dedicated twenty amp circuits in my room just for my grow, they are connected to nothing else in the house. One circuit runs two lights, the other circuit runs my ac and my fans.


Think of electricity like water flowing through a pipe. Voltage is flow, amperage is pressure. It's easier and more efficient to push a higher flow at a lower pressure, same goes for electricity.

Your stove/dryer/hot tub, *could *run on 115Vac, but it's much better to run it on 220Vac.


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 12, 2012)

It's even better when they run on natural gas. I understand what you are saying hugo but the cost is still the same whether you run your lights on 110 or 220.

Nice looking plants everyone it sure pays to hang out at the six hundred.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 12, 2012)

My Agent Orange at under 40 days.. getting ready to fatten up at already tangerine size buds!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2012)

Some good laughs this morning, thanks!

Also some killer pron swamp and worm ( I hope I'm not missing anyone!) tried to rep ya but you know the drill.

Looks like the 220 myth is solved lol another job well done 600.

Late start for me today, but ok because I busted seriouse ass yesterday.
Off to the fields. 
Ps: doob your new av is killing me softly... At first glance it reminds me of mornings at cafe dumond eating beignets and drinking a cold glass of chocolate milk. Fond memories.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 12, 2012)

Now I want to write a growing game for the Atari system...


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 12, 2012)

Look, I don't want to start a fight.

I'm an Electronics Technician, over 30 years experience.
I've worked with everything from 5V to 30KV.

So, speaking from experience and authority - While the end result maybe the same for 115 & 220, the power used to generate said "final output", is greater for 115v especially in heavier load situations.

Why do you think that the main transmission towers are running voltages in the hundreds of KV range?
Because it just can't be done with 115Vac.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Now that is what I call a maturing bud! Fukkin love me a milf.
> 
> The calyxes are swelling, the stigmas are swirling, and the trichomes are a popping, and as a friend of mine (who needs to get in touch!!!) said, "do you not think that the calyxes sometimes swell up and look like boobs?"....by jove young man, I think you could be correct. Perhaps that's why we are attracted to bud, it's just a *cluster of titties really!!!!*


 yup^^^^^^


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2012)

kellypinto said:


> He proposed that the PAS should recognize somehow those braves able to achieve the prowess, hence the title of "The 600 Club".Welcome Paul Calce to the 600 Club! Rumor is that a group wants to go sailing Friday night - organizers please post meeting time and then those who want to participate respond for a head count and so group will know who to look for -- and remember to reserve boats online.


Am I the only one lost here?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Look, I don't want to start a fight.
> 
> I'm an Electronics Technician, over 30 years experience.
> I've worked with everything from 5V to 30KV.
> ...


No fights here 

Could you explain why, in laymans terms.

So for household use 220 is cheaper? how much?





supchaka said:


> Am I the only one lost here?



Your not alone lol


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank god we only have 1 electricity supply, lol.

And after checking Kellypinto's other posts it seems like a legit user so I am like, whodat and supchaka completely lost with what that post means. Please shed some 600 light on it for us Kellypinto?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

kellypinto said:


> He proposed that the PAS should recognize somehow those braves able to achieve the prowess, hence the title of "The 600 Club".Welcome Paul Calce to the 600 Club! Rumor is that a group wants to go sailing Friday night - organizers please post meeting time and then those who want to participate respond for a head count and so group will know who to look for -- and remember to reserve boats online.


Wrong Club Buddy

http://groups.google.com/group/RushCreekClubBoats/browse_thread/thread/4f3b2aa3f0ea118c/558c144a18d2a5ff?show_docid=558c144a18d2a5ff


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Wrong Club Buddy
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/RushCreekClubBoats/browse_thread/thread/4f3b2aa3f0ea118c/558c144a18d2a5ff?show_docid=558c144a18d2a5ff



hahaha thats a new one to add to the list!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> No fights here
> 
> Could you explain why, in laymans terms.
> 
> So for household use 220 is cheaper? how much?



Simplest way....hmmm.

The more current that goes through a wire/cable, the greater the heat produced.
You've felt a hot wire haven't you? 
All the heat that comes form any electrical device (except heaters, stoves, etc.), is pure wasted energy.

So by upping the voltage, *one *of the effects is a reduction of waste heat.

How much cheaper? I have no idea.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is a question, since we're on light and power. If you guys were using 600w HPS bulbs for SIDE LIGHT, would you dim them to 400, or leave them at 600? I have 4 X 600w HPS horizontal over head, 1 X 600w MH vertical over head, and then 3 X 600W HPS on the walls, vertical as well. Should I dim the walls? I'm wondering if I'm wasting power. My Digilux throw 95,000l and are 2 feet away from the plants side.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

If the temps were fine, I would run them all afraw, saying that I give my plants a break and have each light go off for a couple of hours during the day....so I kind of run my lights at 75% if that makes any sense.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 12, 2012)

DST said:


> If the temps were fine, I would run them all afraw, saying that I give my plants a break and have each light go off for a couple of hours during the day....so I kind of run my lights at 75% if that makes any sense.


Complete sense. I'm picturing the sunrise/sunset light controllers which run lights at 75% by starting on one side, mimicking sunrise, and rotating after 8 hours or so. Didn't see amazing results with this process, but it allowed me to picture what you are explaining.

The lower flowers are producing a lot of meds due to the side light, but the power bill hurts. Thanks. The reactor will continue at full power.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some bud I got the pleasure of smoking last night.

Sharksbreath grown by Bajafox


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

And Baby Stank Ape



It got its first feeding yesterday,

Organic Bountea

www.bountea.com

http://www.bountea.com/product.php?proid=53&sub_catid=&page=SuperFood Plant Tabs

View attachment 2118897


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Simplest way....hmmm.
> 
> The more current that goes through a wire/cable, the greater the heat produced.
> You've felt a hot wire haven't you?
> ...



All things being equal (in a mathematically perfect world where Resistance is a constant), it saves about 1% in power consumption.

But things are not always equal and the added resistance in a normal 110v-rated power cable due to heat build-up will decrease efficiency pretty drastically.
And many power cables are constructed kind of poorly, or are used beyond their rated specs for prolonged periods of time, which is increases heat and resistance
It still only comes out to 2% to 3%.
Not a huge savings for the home user, but on a commercial/industrial level, that adds up real quick.
As said before, using high volt & low amps (with a heavy power cable) is more for a fire safety measure for the home user, since most things running on 220v are fairly heavy duty (high power load) appliances/tools.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

Evening my fellow 6ers a few of my girls

Black Rose x Exo Cheese @30 dys

View attachment 2119112View attachment 2119113

Black Rose x BSB (unless I have mixed seeds up somewhere???) @30 dys

View attachment 2119121View attachment 2119122

Super Lemon Haze (Las Pheno) @ 30 dys

View attachment 2119127View attachment 2119128

Exodus Cheese (UK Clone Only) @ 23 dys

View attachment 2119131View attachment 2119132


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never taken the DOG outside for pics so today was a special day for her! You can see her seeds peeking out teasing me of whats to come in the future!
Shes exactly 5.5 weeks in flower, botanicare veg, bloom, karma and sweet in Happy frog and perlite.









I took one of my plants out with the dog too, this one will be done soon. Seeded up for future babies!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Cropped version of my first pic


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 12, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> I use an OZN-1 ($149) I got it from my hydro store. Use to use the smaller OZN-jr... but it has about a 3-6 month life expectancy


Damn buddy...I would go get my money back 

http://www.ehydroponics.com/cap-ozn-1-ozone-generator.html

Each day that passes I feel more and more obligated to join the DOG ranks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Some bud I got the pleasure of smoking last night.
> 
> Sharksbreath grown by Bajafox
> 
> ...


Damn baja rocking it out....nice!!!

FM


----------



## geekmike (Apr 12, 2012)

been a while, been busy on the farm.... it's officially Spring in Oregon now.


Shot a video of my irrigation system the other day. Thought I would share.

[video=youtube_share;lA-DXPhu7ys]http://youtu.be/lA-DXPhu7ys[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 12, 2012)

geekmike said:


> been a while, been busy on the farm.... it's officially Spring in Oregon now.
> 
> 
> Shot a video of my irrigation system the other day. Thought I would share.
> ...


Can I come live in the woods? Looks like some beautiful land you got there, very cool.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet waterfall Mike! 
I need me a few of those water storage tanks to brew tea in! I know, i wont stfu about brewing tea lol


----------



## geekmike (Apr 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Sweet waterfall Mike!
> I need me a few of those water storage tanks to brew tea in! I know, i wont stfu about brewing tea lol


Thanks guys,

those tanks were probably the best thing I purchased last year. Probably one of the cheapest too. I have it setup so it works with the pump or without. I am going to install a flow switch this year so I don't have to plug in the pump when I want to use it.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Apr 12, 2012)

geekmike said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> those tanks were probably the best thing I purchased last year. Probably one of the cheapest too. I have it setup so it works with the pump or without. I am going to install a flow switch this year so I don't have to plug in the pump when I want to use it.


Nice video Mike! That's gorilla growing at its best!


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 12, 2012)

geekmike said:


> been a while, been busy on the farm.... it's officially Spring in Oregon now.
> 
> 
> Shot a video of my irrigation system the other day. Thought I would share.



Jealous!! Nice work, that makes me miss the woods. I used to have a creek out back, now I have a sidewalk. 

Soon enough I'll be relocating. Till then, this keeps me happy indoors. Up to 4x600's, 2x400's, n a 1k. Just started chopping the scrog:


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Jealous!! Nice work, that makes me miss the woods. I used to have a creek out back, now I have a sidewalk.
> 
> Soon enough I'll be relocating. Till then, this keeps me happy indoors. Up to 4x600's, 2x400's, n a 1k. Just started chopping the scrog:
> View attachment 2119550View attachment 2119552



SICK SHIT!!! , other mike. I love how you went up the wall with that scrog!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 12, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Jealous!! Nice work, that makes me miss the woods. I used to have a creek out back, now I have a sidewalk.
> 
> Soon enough I'll be relocating. Till then, this keeps me happy indoors. Up to 4x600's, 2x400's, n a 1k. Just started chopping the scrog:
> View attachment 2119550View attachment 2119552


Nice setup man, Looks like Berm of buds.


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;KoKZxJAzmhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoKZxJAzmhM&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C44262e7V DvjVQa1PpcFNJtB-EamJXYWq8MLQMBcJmywsTb1Ko638=[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, everyones coming with videos, the Mikes (great stuff) (The Drews, looks like some monsters you got bru).....and there was me going to do a video yesterday. I'll sort one the noo for everyone so as not to feel left out, hehe.

Hope you are all good this fine morgen. Whodat keep it Brewing mate!

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good morning to you too D


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

And then there was this page to catch up on......


afrawfraw said:


> Complete sense. I'm picturing the sunrise/sunset light controllers which run lights at 75% by starting on one side, mimicking sunrise, and rotating after 8 hours or so. Didn't see amazing results with this process, but it allowed me to picture what you are explaining.
> 
> The lower flowers are producing a lot of meds due to the side light, but the power bill hurts. Thanks. The reactor will continue at full power.


Warp factor 6 please Scotty!!!!



billcollector99 said:


> Some bud I got the pleasure of smoking last night.
> 
> Sharksbreath grown by Bajafox
> 
> ...


I haven't seen bajafox in a minute, looks like he's still on top of his game!!! Greeting to him BC.



billcollector99 said:


> And Baby Stank Ape
> 
> View attachment 2118895
> 
> ...


Pwetty baby!



scotia1982 said:


> Evening my fellow 6ers a few of my girls
> 
> Black Rose x Exo Cheese @30 dys
> 
> ...


Nice Scotia, representin!!!!!!



supchaka said:


> I've never taken the DOG outside for pics so today was a special day for her! You can see her seeds peeking out teasing me of whats to come in the future!
> Shes exactly 5.5 weeks in flower, botanicare veg, bloom, karma and sweet in Happy frog and perlite.
> 
> View attachment 2119114
> ...





supchaka said:


> Cropped version of my first pic
> View attachment 2119133


Frosty indeedy, nice weather you got there as well, send some over here please?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sometimes I Feel.......
[video=youtube;S2dpgXYvMHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2dpgXYvMHI[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

[youtube]oJzU3Hve_Cs[/youtube]

Peace, DST

Oh, and it's only week 4, not week 5, not sure why I named it week 5.......


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Love the Purple lilly's 

+ Rep


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 13, 2012)

DST said:


> [youtube]oJzU3Hve_Cs[/youtube]
> 
> Peace, DST


Looks sweet DST! how many ladies have you got in there?


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

Only 5, lmfao.....


----------



## duchieman (Apr 13, 2012)

Good day everyone! Happy Friday. Lot's of vids. I haven't checked them out yet but promise I will. I happen to have one to add as well. Started on it last night but I was a little hijacked so didn't get it done til now. Gotta run and do some watering but I'll back. 

[video=youtube_share;BRGGZADslWU]http://youtu.be/BRGGZADslWU[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2012)

Did we get hijacked again, or is our server dying?
Unbelievably my c99 is still not dry enough to trim. The low temps and rain...3 weeks since chop now approx.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2012)

Melting goodness inside... heh, heh.

Great vid, duchie 

Oh-ma-gawd, like totally, fer sure!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2012)

Banana Wonder's are all up. Switch gets flipped tonight


These 2 are my favorites so far, and you can see the 2 diff phenos clearly.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good b.c

Here's my PINK Lady 
http://






Caseyband x B.S.B
Only in second week 12/12 and putting pink bud's out from the start. Ive got 3 of these, 2 female's the same as the above and one still to be sexed but looking very similar either way. Its going to be a pleasure watching this beauty grow.

http://






DOG Kush ( sorry bout the lighting )

http://






Packed Tent lol  

cinders


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2012)

I tried my Harlequin for pain after my wisdom tooth extraction last night. Seemed to help more than the platinum og. I know not supposed to smoke after extraction, but I was in hella pain and dont want an opiate addiction Today the jawbone is sore like it is broken, but only if I open my mouth and/or chew. Other than that the pain isnt there really anymore.

I was reading that the clone I have Urkel x S.C. Big Bud is actually Kens Cut GDP. Does anyone have a take on this?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got a clone recently Salmon Creek Big Bud x Purple Urkel. I was reading some threads and ppl say it is actually the Kens Cut GDP. Does anyone have a info on this?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I tried my Harlequin for pain after my wisdom tooth extraction last night. Seemed to help more than the platinum og. I know not supposed to smoke after extraction, but I was in hella pain and dont want an opiate addiction Today the jawbone is sore like it is broken, but only if I open my mouth and/or chew. Other than that the pain isnt there really anymore.
> 
> I was reading that the clone I have Urkel x S.C. Big Bud is actually Kens Cut GDP. Does anyone have a take on this?


I feel your pain mate, got all my wisdoms out coupla yrs back, felt like I'd went 10 rounds with tyson the nxt day, unbelievable how much pain can be caused getting a tooth out


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, but in a few days Ill be better than I was b4 the extraction(s). I have had them all removed now. The dentist would only do 1 at a time. I have anxiety problems so it takes me a while to go back each time....lol. All done now though...YEAH!!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah...they recommended I not smoke after my wisdom teeth due to dry socket - easy but uncomfortable solution; deep throat your pipe. As gay as it sounds if the smoke enters past the socket no worries


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2012)

I remember walking back to my car after having some wisdom teeth pulled and lighting a smoke before I even had the door open! And my teeth were pulled by a fucking student no less lol. But it was cheap"


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well knock on wood...my socket feels great. I got mine pulled at the free clinic


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 13, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Good day everyone! Happy Friday. Lot's of vids. I haven't checked them out yet but promise I will. I happen to have one to add as well. Started on it last night but I was a little hijacked so didn't get it done til now. Gotta run and do some watering but I'll back.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;BRGGZADslWU]http://youtu.be/BRGGZADslWU[/video]


Nice pick for the music, like totally. lol


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2012)

Duchie, nice selection of strains. I have a few romulans going and a c4/caseyband as well. Is the chocolate rain a female? The romulan I have in flower is about five weeks into 12/12. The buds are rather smallish but it has a fantastic blueberry smell. I think I also have a different c4 pheno, mine is very leafy and super frosty and I'm thinking will finish in seven weeks and this was a seed plant. The colombian gold is superb and I loved the psycho killer surprise.

I'll try to get some pics up later tonight or tomorrow but I'll give the rundown now so I don't have to type on a laptop at my girl's place. I don't like laptops. In my flower room there are five green poisons from sweet seeds. Fast growing, fast budding, nice and frosty, sweet and good yields. Three ak47/white widows. Extremely leafy plants, hardly any resin production and almost no smell. I hope they smoke better than they look growing. One romulan, one lemon skunk, one emerald jack and the c4/caseyband. In my tent, three lemon skunk clones, one emerald jack clone, two white widow clones, two romulan clones, two acapulco gold clones, two green poison clones and one afghan kush/white widow clone.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 13, 2012)

I just went back some and caught up and WOW! If this club was ever able to get together and throw a party?.....Oh man! 

Nice place there Mike. I'd be very happy with something like that. 

Thanks guys, Heads Up...I'm pretty sure the CR is a girl. Almost positive actually. Those three (Dog X Extrema and Heri X Extrema incl.) are just starting to flower and they're already pretty big plants. I'm waiting for the CG's to show sex and they'll get potted up and it's looking like I'll be doing some supercropping. I had two male Romulans but one had the structure and a really great smell so I kept that one and culled the other. It won't flower in time to get these girls though. I'm looking forward to trying them. I cut that little C4 down this morning but not before I grabbed some shots, which I'll grab off my camera now.


----------



## geekmike (Apr 13, 2012)

The video is shakey, using my phone. 

Nirvana Aurora Indica
Super Soil
[video=youtube_share;32SN4ttHNcA]http://youtu.be/32SN4ttHNcA[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Am I the only one getting sick n tired of the site going down? I think ive been pretty patient and understanding this last couple months but I honestly don't think the owner of this place gives 2 shits about it. Shit the content on the front page is 2 months old. And they been telling us jack harer died for the last 2 years and that cheech and chong are back in the spotlight! I'm one outage away from going to another site permanently


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2012)

duchie

Your garden looks good and healthy....looks like you got your perpetual going.

I had put some of the wonders and whodats in bloom and the boys are revealing themselves, only to face an early demise.
This plant is one of those was re-potted from a pint container to the 1 gallon one two weeks ago in the jungle growth pro, perlite and tomato tone mix and here is the root development in that time.

I like this mix....best development without the hassle.....and economical.
Water intake has increased dramaticaly



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice roots!

I'm thinking of trying some home made aerating pots like these:

*http://www.instructables.com/id/Milk-Crate-Air-Pot-Square-Foot-Urban-Container-G/*

















The milk crates I have take 1,500 cu/in of soil to get filled up with 9" of soil.
My current black polycans are only 943 cu.in of soil when filled to the same height (both pots & crates are 10" tall)
So over 50% increase in medium over the round polycans I was about to use.
Will need to get some large drip trays.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Very nice roots!
> 
> I'm thinking of trying some home made aerating pots like these:
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance Doob but is that like an airpot? My head is up my ass tonight lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2012)

More like a Smart Pot.
Just something that "air-prunes" the roots.
But for me, it would be a cheap way to upgrade my container size (I've got 4 crates already).
It comes out to about 6.5-gallons of soil when filled up to the 9" deep mark.
Going to give it a whirl and will let peeps here know how it goes.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> More like a Smart Pot.
> Just something that "air-prunes" the roots.
> But for me, it would be a cheap way to upgrade my container size (I've got 4 crates already).
> It comes out to about 6.5-gallons of soil when filled up to the 9" deep mark.
> Going to give it a whirl and will let peeps here know how it goes.


Am using airpots just now, so al defo be keepin an eye out for your results.. You see loads of old crates lyin around in my area so would cost me nothing for some extra bigger pots lol...

Good luck matey


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's my cloner and some of the clones. The plants in the tent are all clones and the rest of my garden.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, friends. Greetings. Lots of cool stuff happening on the 6-0-0 as usual, fer sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome idea doob! I like how you can use square pots to take up every inch possible.... For the thousandth time lol "more roots more fruits!!!" My first grow was with square containers,,, oddly enough iv never used them since then lol.


Heas up, always nice to see your room  so no more scrog eh?

Ok, back to cold pbr and fried catfish, with a dash or two of salad bowls! happy friday everyone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I feel your pain mate, got all my wisdoms out coupla yrs back, felt like I'd went 10 rounds with tyson the nxt day, unbelievable how much pain can be caused getting a tooth out


I got all 4 of mine pulled when i was 16.

I dont even remember what the pain felt like now. I get some pretty gnarly toothaches nowadays though, so maybe i can kinda empathize.

Bass you should get your harlequin tested to see what the CBD is on it!! I also heard that a majority of the CBD is concentrated in the fan leaves??


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Very nice roots!
> 
> I'm thinking of trying some home made aerating pots like these:
> 
> ...


Cool Doob. I have an unlimited supply of milk crates, so I will be doing the same thing with my veggies!!


----------



## geekmike (Apr 14, 2012)

been doing catch up and made a couple videos. Here's my latest.

[video=youtube;hgcWl03Desg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgcWl03Desg&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

good day 6'ers, and anyone using more or less light but growing and showing, some great vid's from Yest. Looking good guy's, ( DST, Dutchie g-mike ect... ) Ive got a couple of they Psyco Killer suprise's vegging Dutchie, if they come like the Bx2 Suprise's then were in for a treat. 

Garden looking sweet Too Head's Up, This thread just get's better like some cured DOG


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Like manure, repuation must be spread before giving it to Geekmike again.

Great video bru, at first with the veg plants I thought I was watching a picture, then you popped into screen and I almost pooped, lol.


geekmike said:


> been doing catch up and made a couple videos. Here's my latest.
> 
> [video=youtube;hgcWl03Desg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgcWl03Desg&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2012)

Seems like they charge quite a bit for the testing. Maybe later when I am moved and settled I will be able to test it. I kept my trimmings all seperated. I can make some cbd rich hash or keif.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Totally bitchin Duchie!!!!!!


duchieman said:


> Good day everyone! Happy Friday. Lot's of vids. I haven't checked them out yet but promise I will. I happen to have one to add as well. Started on it last night but I was a little hijacked so didn't get it done til now. Gotta run and do some watering but I'll back.



Pretty little babies Bill, they'll do wonders I am sure.


billcollector99 said:


> Banana Wonder's are all up. Switch gets flipped tonight
> 
> View attachment 2120166
> These 2 are my favorites so far, and you can see the 2 diff phenos clearly.
> ...



Nice Cinders, Pinky Lady, sounds a bit sweet.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Looking good b.c
> 
> Here's my PINK Lady
> http://
> ...





bassman999 said:


> I tried my Harlequin for pain after my wisdom tooth extraction last night. Seemed to help more than the platinum og. I know not supposed to smoke after extraction, but I was in hella pain and dont want an opiate addiction Today the jawbone is sore like it is broken, but only if I open my mouth and/or chew. Other than that the pain isnt there really anymore.
> 
> I was reading that the clone I have Urkel x S.C. Big Bud is actually Kens Cut GDP. Does anyone have a take on this?


Ouch, I had a terrible wisdom teeth experience (all gone now), I feel for you with the pain bru!



geekmike said:


> The video is shakey, using my phone.
> 
> Nirvana Aurora Indica
> Super Soil
> [video=youtube_share;32SN4ttHNcA]http://youtu.be/32SN4ttHNcA[/video]





curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> Your garden looks good and healthy....looks like you got your perpetual going.
> 
> ...


Lovely fat roots indeed cof.



DoobieBrother said:


> Very nice roots!
> 
> I'm thinking of trying some home made aerating pots like these:
> 
> ...


I like this idea, I have been thinking of installing large trays in my cab...this could be the solution.



Heads Up said:


> Here's my cloner and some of the clones. The plants in the tent are all clones and the rest of my garden.


Keeping it legit as always HeadsUp, good to see ya man.

Wow, another lovely sunny moring in Amsterdam, I wonder how long the sun will stay with us today...well I know one place that will be getting 12 hours for sure!!! The Stinky room, and off to that place I go, hi ho....

Peace, DST


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

guten tag. how r ya dst?
figured out the pics and uploading so thought wood show u couple quick snaps off where im up too.
exo cheese x black rose

groupie love (5 b.c nd the exo x br cross) oh nd the babys r 2 more bc haha and 1 rom x br and one bsb

same o

2 bc. ( u see one has slim leaves and the fingers slight curl outwards and the other hs fatter straight leaves and both r fems)
slim leafed bc

slim leafed bc

wide leafed bc

another wide leafed bc

and rest pics i took
the last pic is exo on right and bc lefty out(the two bigger plants).
hope u dont mind me throwing up pics, just wnted show u my grow as u been a big help to me. also on next run im determined to get that drk green look in leafs like yours have(kinda waxy effect). not to confident i will b able too but worth a few trys,also gives me time to do some more research on the tips u gave me on the rooting trick off yours and the medium u use plus compost.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like you are doing a grand job already MadDog. The girls are looking nice and tight, bushy as well. Looks like they could do with some bigger pots quite soon bud.....as our good pal whodat say's.....lets all sing along "More Roots, More Fruits", lol. Keep it up MDB, and please feel free to post your pics away.
Peace, DST

and the waxy leaves comes with genetics as well bru. DOG, get on it! lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah am watering the smaller pots 2ce aday at min. i out good soil and perlight so waiting on cheque to clear, so i can repot them. hoping the 2 watering a day will slow down the root bound.
if they do get root bound could i fix it? maybe cut the outter roots off before repot??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, you are about to witness something that rarely happens:

I admit defeat!

It's been killing me to not post in order to meet my goal of the video debut on the 2,000th post.

I could do it, but with only 2 posts left (now just one), it would be a week before I could post again, so.....

... it will have to debut a little after my 2,000th post.

But not before my 2,112th post. I'm saving that one for a re-do of my "2112" bass cover.

The song for the 2,000th post vid is coming along very nicely and while I could hurry it out and be done with it, but it's only a bit more effort to do it right the first time.
So to keep my sanity, I must admit that I under-estimated the time I'd need to finish it.

Other than that, I'll be mixing up some soil tonight after I line a pair of the crates with the landscaper's fabric, and will clean out the grow box and do some maintenance on it.
And going to make a better & more compact window insert for my intake & exhaust ducts, and the hot air exhaust for the portable A/C unit, as well as make it all more efficient by replacing the flexible 6" hoses with some 6" PVC or ABS pipes & elbow joints and enclosing the hot exhaust pipes with insulated wrap so the A/C won't have to work so hard to keep the room cool.

Am getting some good vibes from the little ones, and think going back to simple is going to be the way to go for me.
I think I experimented enough to know what I want to do with my grows. Finally! 

So now I dial it all in over the next few grows and keep on track.
Am currently resorting to smoking sweet leaf due to horrible attrition from wildfire hermie-action on half my last crop, and then the root zone went kerflooey on me right when the flowering should have started to swell the calyxes. So I had airy fluff from half of the remainder.

I'll be putting three BMF plants into 12/12 in a week after I transplant and will be putting them into the flowering box in groups of 3 plants with a month overlap in ages to try and always have something in my stash, in veg, and in various states of flowering.

Have been very distracted the last couple of years, but getting my head right a little better these days.

Sorry for the long-ish post!
Carry on!

[video=youtube_share;CB17uWuBrL0]http://youtu.be/CB17uWuBrL0[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

You get it off yer chest Doobie, lol. I knew you were lurking gagging on posting. Welcome back to the green side my friend.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

It'll be fine, just make sure if the roots have started their crazy circling that you loosen them off a bit, and no harm in snipping a few on the bottom to promote new root growth when re-potting.




mad dog bark said:


> yeah am watering the smaller pots 2ce aday at min. i out good soil and perlight so waiting on cheque to clear, so i can repot them. hoping the 2 watering a day will slow down the root bound.
> if they do get root bound could i fix it? maybe cut the outter roots off before repot??


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

cheers fella


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 14, 2012)

pics for my 600w grow for now, going to add another 600w for flowering.



right now the JD ballast is set at 50% 350w


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 14, 2012)

IM BAKED I've made a new thread if anyone wants to check it out


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a quick question. If constructing a recirculating system, why not use Garden Hose material? It's insulated, resists kinks, and won't leach chemicals. Why does every one use black hose at $1.00 a foot, when a 100 foot garden hose is $12.00?

Am I missing something? If so, please advise as I would love to save hundred bucks.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry you have had to wait 5 hours for an answer afraw, but I haven't got a fekkin clue so I guess the wait is still on.....any mofo's out there with a sensible answer?

Just back from a Ben Howard concert....never even heard the guy until today. Young lad form the UK. The Duchies loved him....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I have a quick question. If constructing a recirculating system, why not use Garden Hose material? It's insulated, resists kinks, and won't leach chemicals. Why does every one use black hose at $1.00 a foot, when a 100 foot garden hose is $12.00?
> 
> Am I missing something? If so, please advise as I would love to save hundred bucks.


Probably the same reason some buy grow supplies with colorful art on the packaging.
Makes it seem more official.
Lets the plants know that you mean business, and they better grow proper.
Plants don't respect low cost supplies.


The only thing I could think of as to why.
My dad always just used garden hoses for his watering & irrigation needs on our little plot of garden space, and I don't recall any of the plants voicing their concerns over it.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy a garden hose instead.
But then, I am on a micro-budget at all times, so...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2012)

I was paying like 7 cents a foot for 1/2 inch tubing...

Not bad IMO.





Howdy 6 ers! I just got done cooling off in a 250 gallon well water storage tank lol, it's heating up! Garden is doing well, and I got another 2500 sq ft tilled up and ready for veggies! Now if my damn seedlings would hurry up and get bigger!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2012)

Heh, heh.
Was checking out gardening videos and came across this:
(catch the Freudian Slip in his closing sentence)
*2mins07secs into it

*http://www.ehow.com/video_8669299_do-transplant-potted-plants-properly_.html

"Please enjoy your herbs!"


*


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

some ladies who didn't like the weather in sunny ole England and made their way southwest. They show the prowness of their father-Mr. Jake Blues and the sexiness of their mother...so here they are at day 52...a couple are at day 48.

engineers dream/jake blues



livers/jake blues



another dream/blue



another livers/blues



and a cheese/jake blues



a-n-t-i-c-i-p-a-t-i-o-n........count on it. 
I was hoping for a 4-20 harvest, but it looks like they need more time.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2012)

Hubba hubba! Looking quite dank cof.


Chicken is on the grill,, commence beer drinking...

How are those other ladies doing cof? ?purp starts packing on trichs at an early age.

Edit: here she is at day 19 in soil~~~~~~


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2012)

2,001 posts!!!

[video=youtube_share;Y9QxaJLt7EA]http://youtu.be/Y9QxaJLt7EA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> 2,001 posts!!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Y9QxaJLt7EA]http://youtu.be/Y9QxaJLt7EA[/video]


youtube aint working for me today! just a black square


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

The first ones that I put into bloom are starting to show what they are and so far many males have bit the dust....and the ladies are still hiding their secrets. I replaced the males with more of the veg group, but I'm waiting for room in the bloom room for the rest of them.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2012)

My ?p crosses are so tiny it's frustrating. I wish these things would grow more quickly already. Starting to mess with my vacation plans in June. Grow you little fucks, lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's a similar video on another site:*

http://archive.org/details/also_sprach_zarathustra*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My ?p crosses are so tiny it's frustrating. I wish these things would grow more quickly already. Starting to mess with my vacation plans in June. Grow you little fucks, lol



Im having the same issue with some peppers right now... Havent grown a bit in what seems like a month!

So lots of males and slow growing plants, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2012)

It's been so chilly here, too that the larger three seedlings (BMF) that I showed a couple of days ago where 29 days old.
Looked like 14 days.
They're slowly picking up speed now, but not much.

The wife & I don't bother with turning heat on unless the outside temps are near freezing, so when it drops down to upper-30's to low-40's at night, it gets a little nipply inside and my poor little ones are showing it.
And that's with a heat pad under them the entire time.
They're healthy looking, just slow growing.
It could also be that the roots are growing more than the leaves, too, I suppose.
With the soil relatively warm and the air keeping the leaves cool, the plants will devote more energy towards root production.
By the time it warms up, there should be a mini-explosion of growth.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for jogging my brain doob... I suspect low temps have something to do with my slow growth. The highest it gets in my closet at the moment is about 65. I don't think it's so much the plants as it is the environment. I got another strain in there and all the plants are the same size. Tiny.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

The whodat's and wonders have been in 65-95 range and growth and development have been very good....neither of us like cool temps.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2012)

which wonders you got cof?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

blue, jay and banana...had one of each in bloom-3 males, now residing in the compost pile. There is one more of each, either in veg (waiting for room) or early bloom-like yesterday.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2012)

I think cold is killer on growth, particularly in the roots, and I think that is what caused my rash of stunted plants. I think I had the same issue the winter before and probably blamed it on something else. Peat pellets I think. A few things I've done different that I think helped are raising my pots, particularly my felt pots, a couple of inches on these elevated trays. I've also started running flowering at night, and with the day temps warmer, it seems to balance out. What I've got going now is night and day and I'm relieved. I was just thinking today about prepping for next winter. Some sort of raised/insulated base. 

Nice looking ED/Jakie Blues cof. Looking forward to hearing how she ends up. 

Hey Doobie. Sorry you didn't meet your set goal, but that's ok, we all understand we shouldn't harvest our fruit before it's time and that's it's better to wait. Right?  I'd rather wait and have you hanging out anyway. 

So the Mrs. came running in today to tell me that the neighbor's cock was loose and in our back yard. I have pictures and video!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a race!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2012)

Man I just had a crazy thing happen!!
I had a friend come over and anyway I asked what he wanted to smoke and he chose the Grape Krush. We smoked a bowl from the bong...well he smoked most of it actually.
We were baked. Anyway cotton mouth kicked it. We got some water in the kitchen. He said he was gonna sit down. I went into the other room where he was about to sit, but he was holding the chair from the back and then slowly he fell backwards, I caught him and he laid on the floor motionless, then started to have a seizure. I was freaking out!! I was hella high and didnt know what to do...He stopped and came to. He was confused and got up and sat on the couch. He says he doesnt have seizures, so we dont know what happened.....??


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

It sounds like he hyper-ventilated. Basically a shortage of oxygen-usually overcome by breathing.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2012)

How can that happen? He was fine then he said his vision got blurry then he said he thought he was sitting on the chair, then he came to on the floor and had no idea how long he was there.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

he filled his lungs with smoke (over and over) and depleted the oxygen, it sometimes takes a few minutes to recover...plus good smoke helps.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah like 8-10 hits from the bong. This happened like 15 minutes later. I was just wondering if this is normal, or does he have a condition he never told me about.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> ...plus good smoke helps.
> 
> 
> cof


 You should be proud. You just knocked your buddy on his ass. Well, your weed did. lol Rookies!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2012)

The guy needs to learn to handle his shit!

Just kidding!
No, if he also has low blood pressure it can happen.
And he might have not had much to eat before the toke fest.

Mostly, it's probably the glorious herbs.

*2mins25secs into it:

[video=youtube_share;E-RlwFSf9B0]http://youtu.be/E-RlwFSf9B0[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2012)

He was hungry and I gave him peanuts and craisins (hes a vegan)b4 he went home. He is a veteran smoker though. Way higher tolerance than me...but thats not really saying much. This Grape Krush Is a really strong indica though.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

Is he a diabetic?....or borderline? Sounds like low blood sugar.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2012)

Doob I just watched that movie for the 3rd time Thursday.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Is he a diabetic?....or borderline? Sounds like low blood sugar.
> 
> 
> cof


Idk, I asked him if he has any conditions, and he said no. He seemed embarassed and not really as shocked that that happened like I woulda been and was.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't have a seizure or anything, but I kinda passed out once after smoking. I smoked a bowl and stood up to go into the other room and it was like the lights were going out in my vision. Felt crazy light headed, I ended up turning the corner into my room and strait fell forward completely helpless. I landed on a dresser, the corner going into my midsection. I fell back onto the wall and came to trying to breath. The dresser had knocked the wind out of me. It was some scary shit. Was the only time it ever happened, and just came from one bowl. Can't remember if I had eaten or was low on blood sugar or what. Not cool though. I had a nasty bruise on my stomach for a while, and scared the shit out of my wife as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Sheesh, the 600 whitey thread, come on peeps, get it together. Bass, hope yer friend is okay....Jig, nae excuse ya lightweight, lol.

Morning all fae the cheeky c_nt.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Jake Blues crosses are looking mighty fine my man. He seems to have quite a strong influence in the females with his genes.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2012)

Mornin' D . . how's your Sunday going bru?


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

Great lad, breakfast round 1 finished...moving onto tea and joint while I "check up the girls from the neck up..."

And you, any closer to getting your new grow space sorted (or have I missed something _ I remember you saying yer buddy fell through for ya).


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

G'day 6er's

I have searched around the forum but haven't found much info...Just wanting to get some opinions on grow tents, what do you use or recommend? I have one that I've built one myself at the moment but Its not 100% light proof. Im strongly leaning towards a Secret Jardin DarkRoomII.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

i use a dr60 for a small veg tent, but I built my own cab....a few peeps have tents on this thread so I am sure you'll get an opinion soon. You can get dr tents online that are not 100% real but do the job. I guess it depends on your budget.

p.s i bought a cheep one from fleabay and there are light leaks but very minimal. One of the zip burst as well so you def pay for what you get...it still works for me though and it's been runnig some years now.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorbzzz I bought a used Growlab 4'x4' tent for $80 on C.L. I have had no problems at all.

4x4 tent not 44...lol


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

sounds more like a tunnel to me Bass, 4x44? you sure, lol.



bassman999 said:


> Gorbzzz I bought a used Growlab 4'x44' tent for $80 on C.L. I have had no problems at all.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2012)

you make me giggle.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

ello lad. You staying up to watch the chelski x spurs game? did you see Liverpool!! Awesome.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

DST said:


> i use a dr60 for a small veg tent, but I built my own cab....a few peeps have tents on this thread so I am sure you'll get an opinion soon. You can get dr tents online that are not 100% real but do the job. I guess it depends on your budget.
> 
> p.s i bought a cheep one from fleabay and there are light leaks but very minimal. One of the zip burst as well so you def pay for what you get...it still works for me though and it's been runnig some years now.


The one im looking at is 120cm X 120cm X 200cm and is $285 AUS delivered. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SECRET-JARDIN-DARK-ROOM-II-1-2-x1-2-x2-0m-MYLAR-GROW-ROOM-TENT-HYDROPONIC-/320883926028?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item4ab62c240c#ht_3931wt_1163


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks good to me, it's also got 3 ports as well which is what you'll need. just need to check it's the best price.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 15, 2012)

yo, d, did the fairy ever drop those 4 seeds in the pen ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Sup Sixers, quick shots of my plants

Purple Le' Pew (left) and Cougar Kush (right)

View attachment 2122353

I up canned my Early Skunk x Jack Herer from a one gallon container to a three gallon smart pot. I also decided to throw a screen over her.

View attachment 2122349View attachment 2122350

Hope you all have a good weekend

FM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> The one im looking at is 120cm X 120cm X 200cm and is $285 AUS delivered. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SECRET-JARDIN-DARK-ROOM-II-1-2-x1-2-x2-0m-MYLAR-GROW-ROOM-TENT-HYDROPONIC-/320883926028?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item4ab62c240c#ht_3931wt_1163


I had one of these, my first tent. it was pretty flimsy and the zip broke pretty quickly. i wouldn't go secret jardin again but they may have improved.

i use bud box now. no complaints so far


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

Nada Droman. What was said fairy's departure date?

Super healthy FM.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

ma zip broke as well, but it's a double zip so i just use the other zip, still works....lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> I had one of these, my first tent. it was pretty flimsy and the zip broke pretty quickly. i wouldn't go secret jardin again but they may have improved.
> 
> i use bud box now. no complaints so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

mine was one that curve all the way round the front. mind on i had safety pins holding the bloody door shut for about ooooh 8 month lol...

light leaking out everywhere and pin prick holes in the fabric. 

good times lol.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning 6ers.....just swinging by and wanted to say hello.

My wife has had the pass out thing happen to her a few times....usually always its around noon...hot as fk...no breakfast or lunch yet...and a few good rips then whammo...on the floor!!! lol

and don't skimp on the tent....like DST said you get what you pay for.....I LOVE my GrowLab120!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2012)

Mmmmm glorious herbs. Lol that movie is funny. 
Hey 6 ers, damn dogs going apeshit at 4am! Time for me to get rollin.
hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I had one of these, my first tent. it was pretty flimsy and the zip broke pretty quickly. i wouldn't go secret jardin again but they may have improved.
> 
> i use bud box now. no complaints so far


Was your tent the dark room 1 or 2? This one is the 2, its meant to be a new and improved one? Ive heard the dark room 1 was pretty crap.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

I didnt really think I was going skimp on the tent, $265 was one of the most expensive  i was going to get one of the NO BRAND ones that were about $130 but I also thought you get what you pay for so ill go the expensive ones.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

If you take a sewing class, or dig up a sewing machine, you can grab some PVC and make one. Americans used to do this, or so the book says.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If you take a sewing class, or dig up a sewing machine, you can grab some PVC and make one. Americans used to do this, or so the book says.


What, be industrious? No worries, plenty of very productive people around. We have to be more productive than ever now a days just to get by. Dont give up on people lol. 

I will agree that MORE people need to be more inventive and resourceful, allot more.
people need to get out and start living their life instead of just being alive as well.

Ok coffe and bowl kicked in lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> What, be industrious? No worries, plenty of very productive people around. We have to be more productive than ever now a days just to get by. Dont give up on people lol.


I try, but with governments promoting ignorance, and the general population being lulled into dogmatic obedience, my faith in humanity wanes.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I try, but with governments promoting ignorance, and the general population being lulled into dogmatic obedience, my faith in humanity wanes.


I feel you man. Ever go outside and feel like everyone you look at is just clueless?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2012)

My 4x2 tent was $95 delivered from ebizzle. Light leaking piece of crap? You betcha!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I try, but with governments promoting ignorance, and the general population being lulled into dogmatic obedience, my faith in humanity wanes.


Like,
"dogmatic obedience" thats what I was trying to say.
"promoting ignorance" that also doesnt help... All you have to do is channel surf and you see it none stop 24/7 ,Dumb dumb who gives a shit programing,,, I cant stand it. Iv been tv free for almost 2-3 years now except for nfl and movies, but that a lil different... then the commercials come on lol terrible.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I feel you man. Ever go outside and feel like everyone you look at is just clueless?


Every day! That's why I'm a hermit. If I'm not grocery shopping, going to the cafe, or grabbing hydro supplies, I'm at home.


----------



## nowhereland (Apr 15, 2012)

i got the 4x4 off amazon, for like $100 give or take shipped, works great so far and has a lot of good reviews, i do eventually want to get a secret jardin/brand name though, just b/c of the peekaboo windows


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Like,
> "dogmatic obedience" thats what I was trying to say.
> "promoting ignorance" that also doesnt help... All you have to do is channel surf and you see it none stop 24/7 ,Dumb dumb who gives a shit programing,,, I cant stand it. Iv been tv free for almost 2-3 years now except for nfl and movies, but that a lil different... then the commercials come on lol terrible.


Even Hip Hop, which used to be the voice of the people, and filled with messages of rebellion and education, are now all about fucking woman and shiny rims. =( It makes me wonder if Mozart would've written, "Republican March of the Poor Haters in D Minor" for the right price...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I feel you man. Ever go outside and feel like everyone you look at is just clueless?


Yeah, but thats when you gotta stop yourself and realize that you know nothing about that person. That person may have a life just like yours... or maybe better or worse, maybe they are just another piece of shit or a dumb dumb,,, but then they may be someone you could come to love. Who knows? 
Atleast thats what I try to think before labeling someone as good or bad. Im also weary of the smiling trickster lol they can be manipulative. 

Ok wake and bake coffee break over I need to water my veggies.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Even Hip Hop, which used to be the voice of the people, and filled with messages of rebellion and education, are now all about fucking woman and shiny rims. =( It makes me wonder if Mozart would've written, "Republican March of the Poor Haters in D Minor" for the right price...


I got over that a long time ago.... I dont listen to it, or at least try not too much because of that reason. Time and place for every kind of music. I do love real hip hop though... poetic.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeez... I thought I had a negative view of things. And a happy Sunday to you guys as well.

Lol... I'll be watching my TV today... F1 race, FA cup semi final, wind tunnel, the ultimate fighter, and celebrity apprentice. Don't go outside, you might run into me, hehe.

EDIT: D, I didn't see the livpool match, it's a bit hard to watch the channel it was on. Read about it and sounded like quite the time. Excited to beat the reds in the final... if we get there that is. My mate won tix for the match today, well won the right to buy them. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Like,
> "dogmatic obedience" thats what I was trying to say.
> "promoting ignorance" that also doesnt help... All you have to do is channel surf and you see it none stop 24/7 ,Dumb dumb who gives a shit programing,,, I cant stand it. Iv been tv free for almost 2-3 years now except for nfl and movies, but that a lil different... then the commercials come on lol terrible.


I argue with the tv everytime commercials come on. I like you watch select sports and movies. Tv episodes are on when the wife is in bed and still awake. As soon as she falls asleep commercials are GONE!!



afrawfraw said:


> Every day! That's why I'm a hermit. If I'm not grocery shopping, going to the cafe, or grabbing hydro supplies, I'm at home.


I seem to go out less ans less. My friends ask why I am always at home...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Even Hip Hop, which used to be the voice of the people, and filled with messages of rebellion and education, are now all about fucking woman and shiny rims. =( It makes me wonder if Mozart would've written, "Republican March of the Poor Haters in D Minor" for the right price...


Most new music is garbage imo. People always hate the new generations music for one reason or another and that is supposed to be a marker of being too old. But I admit being old, but at least I like good music!! Stuck in the 80's and earlier for me.

EDIT **happy Sunday Jig and all the 600!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;MLOH-55rL-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLOH-55rL-U[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Most new music is garbage imo. People always hate the new generations music for one reason or another and that is supposed to be a marker of being too old. But I admit being old, but at least I like good music!! Stuck in the 80's and earlier for me.
> 
> EDIT **happy Sunday Jig and all the 600!!


I can rock anything from the Baroque period through current. Sans the Country music, and anything singing about chipping away at self worth and measuring yourself by your fiscal holdings...Not in those words, LOL!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I can rock anything from the Baroque period through current. Sans the Country music, and anything singing about chipping away at self worth and measuring yourself by your fiscal holdings...Not in those words, LOL!


Lol (measuring by fiscal holdings)! Imagine a rapper using this or a similar phrase in his lyrics....

I would love to leave here and move to Oregon, but the wife has family here and doesnt want to go even a city away.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

ouch bass. thats a little stereotypical...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;GwamhuY6Yy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwamhuY6Yy8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lol (measuring by fiscal holdings)! Imagine a rapper using this or a similar phrase in his lyrics....


Yo, yo, girl, my 401k is pretty fly
Into six digits for reasons I'll tell you why:
I got a dope ass job,
money rains down from the sky,
always maxing my deposit,
makes my bossman cry,
Never dip into the pool, 
I leave my money alone.
Tax deferment rules,
Early withdrawl is for fools.
I skimp a little on my day to day, 
but in the end I'll make it pay.

etc., etc.,


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yo, yo, girl, my 401k is pretty fly
> Into six digits for reasons I'll tell you why:
> I got a dope ass job,
> money rains down from the sky,
> ...


And thats why we love you Doob  

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

One down, and three to go!








Turns up in the oddest of places:








One more of our monkeycats:


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Doob you planning on growing trees in those crates??

I would put a divider in the middle, and grow two plants per crate IMHO


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2012)

I need to tape my board too. damn lights so bright I can barely see after using the damn thing.

How do you guys think things will ever change or get better when you refuse to commune with the so called masses. Doesn't that just make everything more fractured and xenophobic? If it's not up to us 'smart' people to make a change, who is it up to?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Who'da known he was singing about cock all these years! 
[video=youtube_share;JhY9GOhFwN4]http://youtu.be/JhY9GOhFwN4[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Talk about flashback.

Intro to that song instantly made me think of the movie Top Gun, lol. Then brought me back to my childhood in the 80's.

Edit: I really wish there was a like button, cause i suck at multi-quoting.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2012)

I fucking loved Judas Priest as a kid!
[video=youtube_share;nM__lPTWThU]http://youtu.be/nM__lPTWThU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, BC!

I sure hope so!
Won't be like your trees, but I'm planning on growing out some donkey dongus (dongi) with this crop.

Soil smells so damned good this time!
And I love this landscape fabric-lined milk crate idea, too. They're like having a modular flower bed, rather than a bunch of round pots.
Don't know if it will self-prune the roots yet (I don't see why it won't, but time will tell), but at least with 6.5 gallons of soil, there will be plenty of room for it to live a happy life (I hope).


It used to be for me that I was uncomfortable with people being less than 6 to 10 feet away (strangers), but now it more like 20 to 50 feet.
But that's a whole 'nuther issue from the past.
I try to get out as often as I can so I don't get too comfortable in the solitude of the home.
But I just don't feel much of a connection anymore with most people I meet.
And my face lies to me.
When I think I'm smiling at something, it's actually almost a sardonic sneer.
So people think I'm an emotionless asshole, I guess.
Or pissed off.
But it's just the way my face is built, I swear!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I need to tape my board too. damn lights so bright I can barely see after using the damn thing.
> 
> How do you guys think things will ever change or get better when you refuse to commune with the so called masses. Doesn't that just make everything more fractured and xenophobic? If it's not up to us 'smart' people to make a change, who is it up to?



I forgot to warn you about the lights!
It's like a pack of sharks with.. "_LASERS_" attached to their friggin' heads... 
I've got one of those roll-up plastic sunglasses from my last eye doctor appointment, and am going to use it instead of tape.

I almost thought about hanging it upside down over some plants to see it they'd grow...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Doob you planning on growing trees in those crates??
> 
> I would put a divider in the middle, and grow two plants per crate IMHO


 I was pondering the same idea. I really like this idea too. 


About tents. I have two cheapies. One better than the other but both with some light leaks but doesn't seem to be an issue with me. It's usually fairly dark in the room during lights out anyway. If I was going to spend the money on a Cadillac I'd search out this.

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/42269-gavita-1000-watt-double-ended-400-volt-output/



Good day everyone. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> ouch bass. thats a little stereotypical...


Didnt mean to offend anyone...
I was trying to be stereotypical....lol. All generations say that the younger kids music is bad (Elvis) etc... Although I really dont like alot of the new music. I dont hate all the new music. It does get branded into my head still as I have 2 kids


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

[h=1]Service Temporarily Unavailable[/h] The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
[HR][/HR] Apache/2.2.22 (EL) Server at www.rollitup.org Port 80

Maybe if everyone paid $1 per month we could actually get a QUALITY server!! I need a place to spend my free time. If this keeps up it might be somewhere else.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love the song Doob...lol

My pc tower (Sniper) has ridiculous leds too...I tape em.

Do those milk crates have grow-bags in them or the permeable ground cover material sewn together?

BC I try to take a trip back to the 80's childhood as often as possible.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2012)

You know it is possible to hang out on RIU and other sites as well. I think a lot of people here have numerous sites they spend time on.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning 6'rs I have some catching up to do. 

Bassman! The reason your buddy passed out is because You Grew Some Fire!! Well done man Can I come over and try to pass out?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Morning 6'rs I have some catching up to do.
> 
> Bassman! The reason your buddy passed out is because You Grew Some Fire!! Well done man Can I come over and try to pass out?


Yeah come on over.
He looked so f'ing high after smoking that bong load man. I never saw him that high....lol. I didnt realize the GK being an indica dom could be that strong... He smokes mostly sativas.

I asked himif he wanted a bud to take home of a different strain to try. He asked for a bud of the same one to try to pass out again...lol. He texted me this morn that he didnt pass out this time.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You know it is possible to hang out on RIU and other sites as well. I think a lot of people here have numerous sites they spend time on.


Yeah I know. I have gotten into fueds on other sites and been witness to sooo may childish replies that I just avoid most sites now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I love the song Doob...lol
> 
> My pc tower (Sniper) has ridiculous leds too...I tape em.
> 
> ...


I just took lanscapers fabric ($9 for a 50-ft roll), pushed it down into the crate, filled it with soil, and then pushed the zipties in to make sure it doesn't go anywhere.
Not sure how strong dirt's legs are, but the fabric should stay in place, unless it kicks like Swayze.

*Roadhouse.
*
[video=youtube_share;8a-qreb8w0I]http://youtu.be/8a-qreb8w0I[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool doob I am gonna do this. Where do the crates come from. Behind the grocery store??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

$6.50 each from Fred Meyer's.
The only difference between the ones I bought and milk crates are the real milk crates are a little more heavy duty, and they are 12" x 12".
The crates I bought are for storing legal sized file folders, so it's 12" x 14", and the plastic is thinner, but not enough to make it a problem. It feels quite sturdy when filled up with soil.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh ok crate-a-file I gotcha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

I never know what to call them. 
But that sure makes it easier to say.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

Milk crate uses.

*File:Milk Crates Furniture.jpg*

                                                                                         From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
                                                                                                                                                                                           Jump to: navigation,                     search 


File 
File history 
File usage 
Global file usage


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 15, 2012)

My whole life revolves around milk crates. Without them my garage would look like a bomb went off.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Cool doob I am gonna do this. Where do the crates come from. Behind the grocery store??


LOL!  Ya, right next to the pallets we used to use as bonfire fuel on the beach.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> LOL!  Ya, right next to the pallets we used to use as bonfire fuel on the beach.


20 pallets free...
20 pallets and a bottle of lighter fluid priceless


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

Milk crates, and duct tape, and re-purposed items,
Make something new from things that are lacking.
Recycled treasures, abound in the Spring.
these are a few of my favorite things!

Don't need bank loans, 
never rent-to-own, 
when the price is bad,

I simply remember my favorite things,
and suddenly I don't feel,
sooo baaaaad!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

doobiebrother said:


> milk crates, and duct tape, and re-purposed items,
> make something new from things that are lacking.
> Recycled treasures, abound in the spring.
> These are a few of my favorite things!
> ...


       ^like^   ^like^


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

Put it to music Doob!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

I grew up making weekly trips to the dump with my dad to find good things people would toss.

It is amazing.

And illegal now.

And ridiculous that it's illegal.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

I still look around at neighborhood clean-up piles sometimes. Yrs ago I found a great pair of speakers Old Infinity ones and sold em for $75 I found weight equipment that I used for 7 yrs...all sorts of great stuff.
Everything is illegal now....
I heard medical ins is gonna be illegal not to have or that it is an idea. That sounds absolutely amazing to me. I cant believe we live in this world. The AMA actually governs us I guess.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't throw something away until it's broken, and I can't fix it, and I've tore it apart to scavenge screws & bolts & sheetmetal, wood, plastic, etc..
Looks like a chicken after swimming in a pool of pirahna.

_**no offense to duchie's new avatar*_


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

If I throw away something not broken I break it and steal all the parts


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

If I was rich, I'd probably still do it, too.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 15, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Milk crates, and duct tape, and re-purposed items,
> Make something new from things that are lacking.
> Recycled treasures, abound in the Spring.
> these are a few of my favorite things!
> ...


 Hahaha!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 15, 2012)

Doobie. That's not a chicken. That's a cock. FYI. 

I like tearing things apart too. I've done it since I was a kid. My parents hated buying me toys and often told their friends, bearing gifts for me, "don't expect that to be in one piece very long". Here is a photo I took a while back. It's an old IBM I got my hands on but the power socket was fried at the motherboard and was fuked. I salvaged the hard drive and the memory but that's about it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the larger size milk crates, that are almost 20" inches by like 12" or 14"

Gonna line them with the same felt i used to sew my fabric pots. Maybe just sew a rectangular liner that fits inside the crate.

And doob, if it works like i have a feeling it will, you could grow a 7ft tree in one of those milk crates.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

Check out www.lshunter.tv if you want to get sports for free (not always the best pic, but it's free)

Shame about Spurs! bloody Chelski in the final.


jigfresh said:


> Jeez... I thought I had a negative view of things. And a happy Sunday to you guys as well.
> 
> Lol... I'll be watching my TV today... F1 race, FA cup semi final, wind tunnel, the ultimate fighter, and celebrity apprentice. Don't go outside, you might run into me, hehe.
> 
> EDIT: D, I didn't see the livpool match, it's a bit hard to watch the channel it was on. Read about it and sounded like quite the time. Excited to beat the reds in the final... if we get there that is. My mate won tix for the match today, well won the right to buy them. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jig some of those banana wonders already have purple in them


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I have the larger size milk crates, that are almost 20" inches by like 12" or 14"
> 
> Gonna line them with the same felt i used to sew my fabric pots. Maybe just sew a rectangular liner that fits inside the crate.
> 
> And doob, if it works like i have a feeling it will, you could grow a 7ft tree in one of those milk crates.


Maybe I should see about planting some strawberries in along side with a deep & tall barrier to keep them from running out of control.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Check out www.lshunter.tv if you want to get sports for free (not always the best pic, but it's free)
> 
> Shame about Spurs! bloody Chelski in the final.


will b a grand final its the team i fancy us doing. let agger break torres again like the last time(elbows to the judas face ) haha


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd like to dedicate this song the the riu server
[video=youtube_share;ZyXPPNmd7pw]http://youtu.be/ZyXPPNmd7pw[/video]
first verse
one day you're up and
the next day you're down


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn I couldnt even get the cap off my Pepsi before the Panthers scored on Marty!!!! Lets Go Devils....any hockey fans here???


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so glad that he is still around:

[video=youtube_share;B1mxZXyIlh8]http://youtu.be/B1mxZXyIlh8[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 15, 2012)

just a quick stop by to post a pic of my c4/caseyband. End seven weeks of 12/12 today. Thanks seed fairy, she's a beauty.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2012)

I got a good couple of songs for the sever, will edit when food is done.

Good evening 6ers.








[video]http://videos.sapo.pt/EZNZizOUtzpQctOD4U1U [/video]










[video=youtube;FrEdbKwivCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrEdbKwivCI[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2012)

Waddup! Ive been so drunk this weekend i ended up pushing my harvest time. No real biggie. Now i just have to stop after 4hours to go to work   
Looks like a good harvest so far. 1 plant about 70% done and a top bud from another.. I am gonna wonder for along time how crazy that bud would have been if i had removed some of the fan leaf's so it could get more light. Have a great day!
View attachment 2123806


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice harvest hydro!!!! Damn nice!

FM


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2012)

sup 600 . . .sunday night lurk fest...

hey, anybody ever grow any SFV OG in here? I'm guessing it's a light feed like the rest of the OG's. . .


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> sup 600 . . .sunday night lurk fest...
> 
> hey, anybody ever grow any SFV OG in here? I'm guessing it's a light feed like the rest of the OG's. . .


I have never grown the straight sfv, only the sfv x sour og cross... Mine werent too picky of eaters though..


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hydro...those are called Big Devil? They look awesome!!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> PLP x Gorilla Grape day 1
> 
> View attachment 2110391


i was looking at a high time magazine after i saw this and they had a close up shot of a seedling approx same age and it wasnt near as hairy! you should send that pic to them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2012)

My chunk of land may not be as big as geekmike's slice of heaven, but it will sure be purty when the strawberry trees are red with fruit...


[video=youtube_share;L76UHgMnfD8]http://youtu.be/L76UHgMnfD8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i was looking at a high time magazine after i saw this and they had a close up shot of a seedling approx same age and it wasnt near as hairy! you should send that pic to them.


check it out now


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Check this one out....



FM


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

Woohoo, the Hairy 600 Club....


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 16, 2012)

Thx FM! Yeah im pretty exited.. 
Bassman yeah Sweet Seeds Big Devil. Fruity skunk. My first sativa like smoke  
Not to sound like a freak. But i have never seen an autoflower like it. Searching for similar grows to compare is impossible :/ Other grow journals with the big devil seem half my size. Dunno if its the hydro, cause i can only find soil grows.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 16, 2012)

^I've found that most people that journal auto's are people on their first grow that don't really know how to bring a plant to its max potential. I kinda think this is why they aren't more popular.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mGJr0Jm5FWU]http://youtu.be/mGJr0Jm5FWU[/video]
Finally got all my 6's set up and running


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Roachclip, thanks for posting the "bushes"....not listend to E-40 shnizzle in a minute....big man still laying it down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

props to our man Gen!

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=747&sid=23cd4cb23761006982b41a25365f6e6e&start=70

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=787&start=60#p11806

nice trees man


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Woof.





Woof woof.






Peace, DST


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Roachclip, thanks for posting the "bushes"....not listend to E-40 shnizzle in a minute....big man still laying it down.


Always a pleasure. Ya he still got his game and coming out with 2 albums every other month haha. But nah I been listening to him since my pops bought a cassette from him when he was selling them out of his trunk back in the early 90's. One of the few dudes still keepin it real. 

Yours aint lookin to bad yourself either  How many phenos does your doggy have? Need a new strain or two soon and kush seems to be the go to these days.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 16, 2012)

I love this one [video=youtube;PMnEvKCtHBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMnEvKCtHBw[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

There are a couple at least (although there are some DOGS that are going around that I believe have come from plants people have grown out, so I think a few more probably).

My mates started a recrod store start of the 90's and got hooked up with some distributors from the US. They were getting all sorts, Click, Coolio (the real Coolio - du unda dog) all the Mac Dre/Mall/Kayhree YBC stuff, to name a couple.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Dank is that dog too^?


DST said:


> There are a couple at least (although there are some DOGS that are going around that I believe have come from plants people have grown out, so I think a few more probably).
> 
> My mates started a recrod store start of the 90's and got hooked up with some distributors from the US. They were getting all sorts, Click, Coolio (the real Coolio - du unda dog) all the Mac Dre/Mall/Kayhree YBC stuff, to name a couple.


That's dope as hell. All the old school shit from that era will always be bumpin in my trunk that's for damn sure. They just don't make it like they used too...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Check this one out....
> 
> View attachment 2123985
> 
> FM


WOOKY WOOKY, who got nooky.

Sorry, it's early, I'm lit, and I have to get a 2hr glucose fasting test, so I'm starving. Not my brightest hour.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iAZ9xia4KWA]http://youtu.be/iAZ9xia4KWA[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I have never grown the straight sfv, only the sfv x sour og cross... Mine werent too picky of eaters though..


Thanks Bill. Only grew the og OG once, and it hermes like a little beech for no reason on me. . . I suspect it was my fault w/ the notes.

VVVVVVVVV That is legit, btw. . . 



billcollector99 said:


> check it out now
> 
> View attachment 2123949


SO IS THIS!! WOOOOOF!



DST said:


> Woof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning 600
I'm just lurking around


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

I sprayed that Floramite about a week ago. Anyway I thought it wasnt working. Looking last 2-3 days to see if the mites are still moving, and they are nowhere to be found. Where did they go? Did they all run away??? lol
No dead ones or even eggs to be found now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

'Morning, bassman!
Good news about the mites!
Did the plants recover from the burn, too?

*taking the wife to work right now.
Sorry to ask & run!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

They are recovering now and new growth is coming on strong as well. The clones are doing well too after the res was changed. Must be I didnt get all the bleach out...


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice news about the mites. I guess it's also about stopping the cycle of the little fuks.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess they cant reproduce if they disappear from existence. 

When they were still alive 4 days later and the plants looked worse for wear than they did I was worried.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

My dog loves the light from the veg tent. He will lie there all the time.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

your dog has markings like a cow haha its a lovely looking doggy tho. looks a big softy


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww, nice Doggy Bass.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanx guys he is a Blue Nose/Johnson Amer Bull. He weighs 115 and ;ools mean when strangers come around.....lol. But yeah he is really just a big baby.
Everyone calls him a cow too lol. He has never bitten anyone in almost 5 yrs I had him. Pit-bulls arent bad dogs anymore that pot is bad.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive shown my weed lovin girl before! Actually I think she likes the light more, but she does try to nip at my plants if I let her.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Some pics of my girls in the veg area.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice and healthy Bass.

The 600 loves it doggies, of all varieties and species....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2012)

Hooray for puppies!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Supchaka cute doggy. Here is my reply lol This is my youngest daughters doggy.
\
She is a Schweenie...they all look different as they arent a real breed. Dachshund (spelling) mixed with Shih Tzu (spelling again)

Both my dogs dont like weed, but both will eat the leaves.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice and healthy Bass.
> 
> The 600 loves it doggies, of all varieties and species....


Thanx, you shoulda seen them a few days ago! I thought I ws gonna lose em all. The spray actually made mite like damage on several leaves, the numerous lil white dots. At 1st I thought I sprayed liquid mites.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Ive shown my weed lovin girl before! Actually I think she likes the light more, but she does try to nip at my plants if I let her.
> View attachment 2124403
> View attachment 2124404


What breed is that puppy?


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

sounds like some hectic stuff....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I dont know anyone who has used that stuff b4 and didnt know what to expect. I also used the maximum dose of .5tsp/gal so it was more stressful on them. Hopefully it is like I was told and wont see mites for 6 mo to a yr. I am gonna still use neem once a week as a preventative, and they like the neem anyway.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What breed is that puppy?


!
She is a yorkie I got without papers and shes an 11lb fatty now so I think she has a mix


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

We were looking at that breed as an option when we bought Princess (Schweenie)
My lil doggie goes into heat every 3rd month. I am gonna have to spay her. I like to let dogs be natural, but if the big boy gets to her in heat it could be bad!! She is 10-12 lbs and he is well over 100 lbs. Her heat is over again...whew!! They love to play and they never fight which is great. Ppl are surprised at the size difference in the dogs and worry about her, but he would never hurt her or anyone (on purpose that is) he does step on ppl and her sometimes when he is running. He is really clumsy sometimes. He knocked my daughter down one day when she opened the door to let him out. She had a concussion as a result of hitting her head. She still loves him though. He felt really bad and kept checking on her.
I am rambling...lol. Ill shut up now.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a grumpy english bulldog as well, hes 8 and doesn't give 2 shits about my plants. Hes very protective and we can't let him around other people or dogs. Kind of sucks but at the same time he gives a great feeling of security over the home. I'll have to dig up a picture of him too! It was very difficult introducing the yorkie to him. New babies are the only thing I can even think of bringing around him cuz he doesn't feel threatened by them.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Is he grumpy because of his age, or a breed thing? My daughter REALLY wanted an English Bulldog! Mom said since Poncho is so big we cant have another big dog.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Is he grumpy because of his age, or a breed thing? My daughter REALLY wanted an English Bulldog! Mom said since Poncho is so big we cant have another big dog.


Bulldogs are the most loving amazing dog you could ever hope to own and I'm not just saying that. The problem came when I bought a female to breed with him and after a year they quit getting along. They started fighting really bad and I should have got rid of the female much sooner, but I had $2k into her and went against my better judgement. Anyways, the fighting really changed him and thats when he became so aggressive.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

my 600


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought a female Brindle pit for breeding and she didnt like my male and she would try to fight him all the time. He didnt really fight with her, just her with him. She wasnt able to hurt him enough to make him mad. I got rid of her after 3 months when I gave up on them being friends. He seemed sad when she left even though she was mean to him. He is happy with other dogs no matter sex or breed. He Goes pout into the front yard to hang out piss etc... The other dogs walking by always want to fight him, but he always wants to be friends. He looks so confused when they try to attack or growl.snap. This Dobie made him owner fall off his bike to get to my dog. Poncho trotted over to sniff and the dobie snapped at him. Poncho got bit and snarled and jumped at him and I think he might have bit him. The dog actually cried and ran off. I was so surprised that poncho acted like that. Took him in and he was bleeding. So I know he will fight, but only if he really feels threatened.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2124557my 600


What u got under that light there Gaztoth?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

I found a live mite on the girls I threw out in the topless shed. I sprayed neem on them and the girls indoors. I hope the outdoor girls dont get burned as it is sunny out. I would actually rather kill the moms than have mites at this point though.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 16, 2012)

View attachment 2124558

This is my favorite kind of dog cause I am NOT allergic to it....

Nice work D

EDIT: @ bass, just keep an eagle eye out for unhatched eggs that start hatching in a day or two and try your best to keep the area cool. Mites thrive in areas of high temps. Thats just from my experience which isnt much.
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> View attachment 2124558
> 
> This is my favorite kind of dog cause I am NOT allergic to it....
> 
> ...


I love all dogs, but I havent grown out my dog seeds yet. I hope to do that soon. NIce pup you have there FM! 
I think mites like higher temps with lower humidity. I killed mites b4 by putting the girls out door and soaking them in the 30*f night air for 2 days. That actually killed most of em. Too hot around here to try that now though. I get to 60* in my house at night at the lowest now. I am not using any heat at all either. Doors and windows all open when the outside is cooler than inside till I go to bed then doors close (security)
I might just kill my outdoor girls as I cant take em with me anyway.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 16, 2012)

That was a pic of DST Dog....I cant have cats or dogs, I am seriously allergic to them.

Sounds like you have the mites under control, thats always good!!!!

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh lol, I thought it looked familiar.
If I was a better gardener I wouldnt have mites at all. I know they could be healthier and have a stronger defense of their own. I hope the switch I am gonna make to organic is gonna provide that extra stability.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Here he is!

Weird, people are posting pics of weed in a dog thread! 
K sorry Ill get back on track as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Sure is a DOG fest, and by all means, share the pics.

Giving your plants a daily soaking def helps with the mites, dry hot temps is where it's at for them....little fukkers.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Evening 6ers a few pics Exo Cheese lst'd in Aquafarm & Black Rose x Exodus Cheese

View attachment 2124709View attachment 2124710View attachment 2124711View attachment 2124712


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful Scotia, show'en em how it's done.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cheers D, flyin the flag for the Scotland Loyal lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very Nice Scotia!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

Two toddler BMF's:


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 16, 2012)

this video link came up after that family guy clip doobie:

[video=youtube;ZN5PoW7_kdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ZN5PoW7_kdA[/video]

lol wtf!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

I knew there was a reason I don't like oranges!

Naw, I've seen some of those. Pretty funny stuff.
The faces are almost creepy.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Doobiebru! hope all is good over your way. How's it going with the masterpiece?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

All is well, thanks, D 

The cool weather made for a slow start on these seedlings, but when I transplanteed them, they had gorgeous roots.
Soil is inoculated with mycos and a proper amount of Jobe's was premixed into the soil before transplanting.

Will do one more later today, and then get the strawberry starters planted and under the 600.
Grow box is currently at 25c, with the exhaust/cooling fans only half on.

Song is coming along very nice, too!
A few more days or so, and it'll be finished.
Hardest thing has been limiting it to 7 minutes.
I just hope it doesn't disappoint too much.
All hyperbole aside, I am enjoying the process, and if I can keep making it sound like I hear it in my head, I think it will be a decent first showing.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my clones in my aero cloner. Few of the stems are starting to brown...thinking about cutting a new batch soon 

Check this out, it was filmed last night at Coachella. They made tupac into a hologram and had snoop perform with him! You can just sense the emotion coming from snoop on this.
[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh6sc3cURdCajg0Ze0[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2012)

Wife just showed me that tupac thing. Fucking weird.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

Pretty cool.

*http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1683173/tupac-hologram-coachella.jhtml*


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

looking good scotty


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What u got under that light there Gaztoth?


Hey man ANGELHEART X2 1 CROPICANNA ORANGE JUST NOW MATE


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Hey man ANGELHEART X2 1 CROPICANNA ORANGE JUST NOW MATE


I am gonna research those.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

That Angel Heart sounds awesome!! Sounds like a great cross. That orange should be good as well. I like the sound of the Cropi Canna Mixed Berry, but the price is so high!!
Have you flowered either of these before?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Two toddler BMF's:


Cant wait to see how the milk crates work for you!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey everybody. Loving the doggies! I miss my boys so much. I really need to get another dog or two. 

I hope everyone to the south is good and safe. We're getting really warm and strong wind today and I'm pretty sure it's tail ends from those big storms. What global warming my ass! 

I've got a couple of shots of my tents, both full at the same time! I'm pretty stoked about that and happy to share with everyone here who helped me get to here. Thank you 600! 


Tent 1





































Tent 2




































Romulans


----------



## odessa (Apr 16, 2012)

can I join? I have a 400w and a 150w. in the pic the 400 is mounted to the wall, but it's mounted to the ceiling now. The reflector didn't fit so I have a mini reflector on it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2012)

odessa said:


> can I join? I have a 400w and a 150w.View attachment 2125306View attachment 2125307 in the pic the 400 is mounted to the wall, but it's mounted to the ceiling now. The reflector didn't fit so I have a mini reflector on it.


Which is which? and do you plan on leaving that bare bulb like that?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope. You need 50 more watts. A couple of 26W floro's will do it.  lol. 

Just kidding. Welcome to the club odessa.


----------



## odessa (Apr 16, 2012)

The one with the hood is 150w. The temps stay at 82-86 so for now the bulb stays bare. Thanks, Duchieman!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2012)

So your 150 is a HPS? I would suggest using the 400 as your main veg light, and save the 150 as supplemental...


----------



## odessa (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah, they are both HPS. I have no way to hang the 400 w, so it's mounted to the roof of the cab. it's not ideal, but it's making a huge difference since my last grow in terms of speed of growth and node spacing.


----------



## odessa (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's how it is now


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome Adessa. We need to find a way for you to take full advantage of that 400 w hps bulb. 
Are you on a very limited budget? If money will allow I would suggest a cool-tube for your 400 watter. Then you can place it way closer and maximize light to the girls.
And with the cool-tube the temp will drop several degrees if you can vent it out the cabinet.


----------



## odessa (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'm gonna put a shelf in there and lower the plants instead of raise the lights.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice looking set of tents, duchie!

Finished up transplanting a bit ago.
Spilled a mess of nasty drain water after wetting the soil of the tray for the strawberries.
I had forgotten to drill some drain holes in the corner like I did for the big trays, and it overflowed on me.
Stoner moment.
Took an hour to clean it up, but will have to run the carpet cleaner over the area tomorrow in the day time.

Here are the results:

*grow box is now 79f/26c with only the two dual window fans running to keep it all cool. (265cfm squirrel cage fan not engaged)

















I hope everyone's doing well out there!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am loving those crate-a-file grow pots!!

Duchie those Romulans look great!! They look very uniform in structure as well, as if a model for how it should look instead of the real thing. Not sure how you did that but really pretty. What is Romulan smoke like? It looks to be a pure indica?


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 16, 2012)

they fairy never showed up? dst? and doob?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2012)

Nothing yet, still holding out hope.

On an un-related note:
My dad tried to mail a simple envelope across country recently and it ended up taking a month.
Our mail system is facing radical changes in service across the country.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2012)

I sold a sub-woofer to a guy from CL. It took 5 weeks to get to him. The USPS doesnt track the slow shipping method. The poor buyer thought I scammed him. I was gonna refund him when it finally showed up. He was so excited!! Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope everyone had a good monday. Welcome to the new club members.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

odessa said:


> Here's how it is nowView attachment 2125335


Welcome Odessa. I def think we need to get that 400 utilised a bit better. It looks like you have the lighting mount attached onto the wall. Is there anyway of diassembling the light mounting and just having the E40 socket fitting, then you can just hang the bulb vertically and if needs be leave it open. (I hope you know what I mean).

Morning everybod! Sun is out over here (always is for the first couple of hours) Just waiting for the clouds to roll in now, lol.....


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

And Dro, Fairy was spotted but she flew by in a hurry....so nada yet.


----------



## odessa (Apr 17, 2012)

I can hang it like that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Sweet. I know that it'll make the cab look a lot brighter with that 400, but to gain full potential from it for your babies you want it positioned correctly. Good luck and give's a shout if you need any advise.
Peace, DST


----------



## odessa (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you, and I will. This is my 3rd and final bagseed grow. I have 5 female seeds Fem c99xmaroc + 10 freebies sitting in ISC.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

WOOF WOOF

View attachment 2125808View attachment 2125809View attachment 2125810

Fuckin love this strain


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2012)

looks like they need water. or something.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep, they were just watered....cheers m8


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Whats the smell like Billy?


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 17, 2012)

anyone tried to scrog the dog ??


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Whats the smell like Billy?


Scarey thats what and its only going to get worse. Just smells like dirty, dank strong as fuck hash. Aint no fruityness there. Possibly this could change. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> anyone tried to scrog the dog ??


She would defo respond well to all sorts of training m8. These are 12/12 from seed. Just wanted to find a keeper really and I have. Small fat bitch, tight nodes, dark green waxy leafs and smells dank


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> anyone tried to scrog the dog ??


Yup, a few mini scrogs.....



supersillybilly said:


> Scarey thats what and its only going to get worse. Just smells like dirty, dank strong as fuck hash. Aint no fruityness there. Possibly this could change. lol


hahaha, scarey smell.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

The Dog always comes good.

This was a snip that I snapped (I liek that, snip that I snapped...) and decided not to throw even though it was in flower. It revegged itself after rooting very quickly, then I threw it into a mini screen set up......
It started like this
UGLY PUP





and turned into this>>>>
BEAUTIFUL PEDIGREE WINNER, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Ill just be growing my fat OG dominant one after this run. 8 at a time SOG style. Im happy with 1.5 - 2 per plant. I hate trees. Ive been getting roots within 7 days then transplanting into small pots with coco for another 7 days. Always end up with a nice root structure and then into their final 7.5l pots


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry, beautiful m8, fucking beautiful


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

white widow in dwc


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 17, 2012)

Some updated pics from my dual 600s in this room.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

coming along nicely bbc!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> anyone tried to scrog the dog ??


That's all I do!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nothing but beautiful doggies in here!!
Morning all, its a new day with new things to do.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

My day has just finished, just pondering on what to make for dinner. Wife is off out to see Sinead Oconner tonight.

Just been checking on my DOGs and things are going insane in there. Some pics soon (possibly)....after dinner.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

DST said:


> My day has just finished, just pondering on what to make for dinner. Wife is off out to see Sinead Oconner tonight.
> 
> Just been checking on my DOGs and things are going insane in there. Some pics soon (possibly)....after dinner.


Sounds like the wife is having fun, looking forward to seeing more doggie pics.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

To be fair to her, she works every hour that's available in the day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Still not enough D..........get the fucking whip out. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

Crack that whip!

[video=youtube_share;JXXe2aVa1Ek]http://youtu.be/JXXe2aVa1Ek[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 17, 2012)

Right on DST.. mouth watering waiting brother!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Some updated pics from my dual 600s in this room.


Damn!
He has to keep that beast at bay with a bungee cord, a wire wrap, _*and*_ a gear tie!

Nice work!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> He has to keep that beast at bay with a bungee cord, a wire wrap, _*and*_ a gear tie!
> 
> Nice work!


LOL funny..... It was my Kusahage mother that I was not going to run anymore, so after I raped her for clones I just stuck the twig left in flower. She was half the size as the others and had just the one branch up. This is what I got, the buds are so dense/thick with OG goodness that I had to strap it down from cracking the stem lol. Not my tyipcal plant but this one was worth the room in flower for such a smallish plant, she gave me what she could. I am happy with it for going to be thrown away.

Usually my stems are big enough to support the buds, this one just got out of control it was my mighty midget and the buds look sick.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

loading pics, post dinner joint being smoked. Spanish omelet (or my version - potatoes basically as the main filling) has been consumed! Exo Joint for afters...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 17, 2012)

What a good girl? Looks like she gave you all she could BBC. Very nice.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Pretty DOGgies!





Lets get the Popcorn out the way, lol





Mmmn, whats that down there in the valley...





Oh, that's what it is.....sticky gooey, FUKKIN RESIDUEY!!!





Up on the hillside.....






Well if the regular DOG is as good to smoke as she is sticky, dark and evil looking, then we are onto a winner!!! Check this bitch (soz, done a new nute mix last week and it brought out a few stress points on the leaves...nothing major). Quick, grab the kleenex wipes, lol.










you want frost on the underside of the leaves, you think light to the underside of the leaves is bad, pffff...frosty wench this one.











This is the OG Kush bagseeds sister that started the DOG.






Peace folks,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice, D 
Looks jam packed with sticky (and stinky) goodness!

I love opening the grow box for the first time of the day.
But I still have 2 more hours to go...
I've got them on 18/6 for a week, then will be flipping the script and seeing who has balls.
Of the BMF seeds I have yet to get a male or a hermie, so fingers are way crossed again!

Coming in behind them in a few weeks will be one MTF, one Deep Blue F2.
And a few weeks after that will be one JDB Romulan which just yesterday poked it's pointy ears out of the ground and is now plotting the military takeover of Vulcan.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful stuff DST.
I have nothing flowering and an having withdrawl!!


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

cheers lads, it sure is a treat to stick yer nose in


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bench pressed the dumbbells, ate lunch, now time to relax and smoke! I waited 6 days after the surgery to work out. They said way longer, but Ill be fine


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Bench pressed the dumbbells, ate lunch, now time to relax and smoke! I waited 6 days after the surgery to work out. They said way longer, but Ill be fine


Must be a tough decision, deciding what to smoke on  Longest part of your day. Lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Must be a tough decision, deciding what to smoke on  Longest part of your day. Lol


Actually I thought about it for a while. I ended up rolling some Mango. I havent rolled in yrs.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

I cant lift what I used to anymore. Here is what I was (trying) to work out with today. This was my last and heaviest set.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

If you live in Colorado, beware of falling cow parts!!!

*http://news.yahoo.com/forest-considering-explosives-rid-frozen-cows-colorado-mountain-163736929.html*


[video=youtube_share;AtVSzU20ZGk]http://youtu.be/AtVSzU20ZGk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GkZottYDpEE]http://youtu.be/GkZottYDpEE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

That was a poor choice to blast it lol. Lucky nobody was killed, well besides the caddy.


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Dog Pound DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gonna be MIA for a while. But I wanted to stop in and say High to all you far out cats and dogs. 

Keep it green 6'rs!!

Cindy66 @ 7 weeks 6 days.
View attachment 2126813View attachment 2126814

Peace my Friends,


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope everyone is nice n cheefed having a good night just wanted to give a quick shout out to my boy Lummmix in Oregon he has a new set up and will be doing indoor/outdoor growing techniques if you guys have a youtube account check him out subscribe i know its not 600 related but still good entertainment and maybe learn something who knows anyways keep it green keep it healthy PEACE OUT http://www.youtube.com/user/Lummmix


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 17, 2012)

My second grow - I shared my 1st one a few months back so I want to keep the tradition alive.







I am committed to keeping my grows 600 watt. I think I'lll just add more 600's instead of getting 1k's


----------



## odessa (Apr 17, 2012)

Day 18 from seed. Unknown Bagseed.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 17, 2012)

Killer pr0n fest!

This is what I have, fig leaf pr0n


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

Wickitty wackishaw, ya rude boys!

Time for a little Damian & Skrillex.
Booyakasha!
They be droppin' it irie.
Respek.

[video=youtube_share;PR_u9rvFKzE]http://youtu.be/PR_u9rvFKzE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Killer pr0n fest!
> 
> This is what I have, fig leaf pr0n


That is a leaf of biblical proportions!
Love figs.
Love Newtons, too.
Love them both with a cold glass of milk.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

I havent had a fig in 20 yrs.

Havent even had a newton in a few yrs.


----------



## odessa (Apr 17, 2012)

fig newtons are dank


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

Fig Newtons dipped in some good scotch... mmm...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fig Newtons dipped in some good scotch... mmm...


What?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2012)

Like dippin' oreos in milk. 
Only scotchier.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ls8jDNNGtVA]http://youtu.be/Ls8jDNNGtVA[/video]


----------



## odessa (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm gonna have to try this with fig newtons and cognac.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll bet that would be great!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

Fig Newtons, what the blazes are you lot banging on about, lol......

Morning all.

DST


----------



## odessa (Apr 18, 2012)

DST are you a brit? we're talking about eating fig newtons with alcohol. Try dipping marmite in port for the limey effect


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

I am a Brit odesa, (I am sure google will tell me what these fig newtons are). And as for dipping marmite into anything, I'll leave that to my wife, I can't stand the stuff, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

ok, I know what they are now. I think we just call em "fig rolls", not sure about the newton thing, that threw me.


----------



## odessa (Apr 18, 2012)

I only said marmite because I used to have an english roomate who ate gobs of it. It gags me. He also taught me cool phrases, such as, "Bob's your uncle" and the proper spelling of colour.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like a NeighBOURly chap, lol....I just don't get the marmite thing. It is def a love or hate relationship you have with marmite.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

My Devils took a tough loss tonight. Sucks!!! Playoffs have really been good this year, I love hockey! 

Here is some Veggie pRon 
Early Skunk x Jack Herer

View attachment 2127136View attachment 2127135

Have a great night Sixers

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice and green FM, happy plants provide happy fruits.....

I got a few pea shoots coming up this morning.....still waiting on my cucumber showing face.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

I am really liking "X" Nutrients....simple, cheap and keeps them green! My next winter grow is going to be DPQ F2s. Cant wait

FM


----------



## odessa (Apr 18, 2012)

my 18 day old seedling


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Wickitty wackishaw, ya rude boys!
> 
> Time for a little Damian & Skrillex.
> Booyakasha!
> ...



Awesome song i listened to this today. Didnt think anyone on RIU would listen to skrillex!


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 18, 2012)

I got a ph pen today.. All i can say is, I feel like im being showed colour t.v for the first time! So bloody easy and fast, i was using the old test kit with the little vial and ink dropper.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 18, 2012)

I heard it for the first time today.
A more polished version of "Rude Boy Bass", with the bonus of Damian Marley laying out the flow.
I was jamming along to it on my 6-string bass and have a phat bassline for it.
Will have to see about a vid for it in the next few days.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmm? Don't like scotch, but I like fig newtons. Haven't had them in a while, will have to look for them next time I'm out. 

So I'm wondering...What the hell is going on in this guys head? lol What might you guys think they have in mind for that door? Separate entrance penthouse maybe?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> I got a ph pen today.. All i can say is, I feel like im being showed colour t.v for the first time! So bloody easy and fast, i was using the old test kit with the little vial and ink dropper.


When I first got mine I felt like a scientist. After playing with it, I realized I was just as accurate using the water test drops.

FM


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2012)

duchie

It's just a door to his smoke room, and it's bigger that DST's.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Apr 18, 2012)

I had to laugh at how it's a full size door and side window and nicer than the main entrance. I believe he's a collector of sorts.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 18, 2012)

good morning


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 18, 2012)

Morning 600'ers.. let it shine and WAKE AND BAKE!! Little coffee and Kushage to ramp up the day!


[video=youtube;1K9jBL2syJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9jBL2syJ8&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2012)

Morning all. 
BBC, I like to the start off the day with Disturbed or similar music. I might be listening to 90's by noon and Paul Hardcastle by 5pm lol. I cant listen to one genre all day.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2012)

Sup 600 . . . just dipping in before a long day. Hope everyone is all good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hope everyone is all good.


Same to you buddy!!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

Everything is rosey here....funny when you have an argument with your wife (even when you are 100% right) and you still come away feeling like a cunt, lol.

God bless Exodus Cheese joints after dinner.....one will be chilling with a nice buzzzzzz.

Footballs on as well, Chelsea vs Barcelona. Have a good day and evening folks.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't believe chelsea might win the champions league and the fa cup and they are behind Newcastle in the premiere league.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Can't believe chelsea might win the champions league and the fa cup and they are behind Newcastle in the premiere league.


calm down calm down (SAID IN BEST SCOUSE ACCENT)
LFC have the fa cup and buyern munich for the champs. i have a strong feeling on this to.


----------



## 100degrees (Apr 18, 2012)

a little of my MK ultra goodness taken with cell phone about a week or more ago, looks better now though


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm with MadDog, for most of the way, Jig, Liverpool for the FA, Chelski for the Euro.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 18, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hmmm? Don't like scotch, but I like fig newtons. Haven't had them in a while, will have to look for them next time I'm out.
> 
> So I'm wondering...What the hell is going on in this guys head? lol What might you guys think they have in mind for that door? Separate entrance penthouse maybe?
> 
> View attachment 2127220


Escape route from the house while the wife is downstairs watching tv?


----------



## usuallysuspected (Apr 18, 2012)

Frige tech in eastern cape south africa?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2012)

The only time I support Liverpool is when they play chelsea. I hate Chelsea.

FM... We may be missing out on the Hockey playoffs... but all of yall are missing out on the IPL. Some cracking matches. One side was down by 43 runs with two overs left the other night... and chased it down. Un-f'in-believable.

Lovin the bud pron you guys.

D is looking beautiful as always.

Nice MK 100deg. Looks great even with the cell cam.

Frosty stuff Drewsb. Lovely.

Worm trimming up some fire over there. Nice.

Green Hornet. Awesome looking canopy... need to blow that up!


TheGreenHornet said:


> My second grow - I shared my 1st one a few months back so I want to keep the tradition alive.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 18, 2012)

Did someone say scotch? Why, yes, yes I think I will have a scotch!


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;RZdku3qyaiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZdku3qyaiY&amp;context=C492140fADvjVQa1PpcFNT gpdySQVjA_VBcF5r62uvoyMj01Bcog8=[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

You and me both bru!!!!!

So you Whiskey drinkers, whats yer favourite tipple, and how do you have yours? With Ice, Water, or Eu Natural???

I am a Glenlivet 18 yr Single Malt, (although there are a few other faves kicking around in my whiskey cabinet).



Shwagbag said:


> Did someone say scotch? Why, yes, yes I think I will have a scotch!


Morning folks.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Thought I was in church at first, lol....Had to check, "Snowgoons", interesting music Drew. And colas getting fat fat fat.....




drewsb420 said:


> [video=youtube;RZdku3qyaiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZdku3qyaiY&amp;context=C492140fADvjVQa1PpcFNT gpdySQVjA_VBcF5r62uvoyMj01Bcog8=[/video]


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 19, 2012)

hahah love ur comments DST stay CHEEFED BROTHA!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

drewsb420 said:


> stay CHEEFED BROTHA!


I try I try.

So guys and gals, what do you reckon my mate should do for 420. A 42 gram joint, or 42 x 1gram joints? (last year we done a 42 gram joint.)


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's the 42g from last year. Strawberry Sour Diesel.










we all had our own filters to elliminate bird flu spreading, lol.


----------



## odessa (Apr 19, 2012)

Jesus, that's crazy. Here is my bagseed day 19 from seed, day 3 of veg. View attachment 2128552


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

We also had a 3metre vape bag, lol.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2012)

so whats gonna top the 42g joint D?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Here's the 42g from last year. Strawberry Sour Diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? huge reefer haha.
hope u shared that, if u had that to yaself i take my hat off to u sir


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow that is insane. I would love to learn how to roll something that large.

Here is a pic of my 1 gallon container young'ns. Feeding time!



Have a great night Sixerz!

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

mr west said:


> so whats gonna top the 42g joint D?


Good question lad......would be nice dipped in oil though Can you imagine. 42 gram joint smeared with erl.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Good question lad......would be nice dipped in oil though Can you imagine. 42 gram joint smeared with erl.....


a soggy end to the day that would be lol. That remindes me i have some oil i need to smoke lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

ell if you NEED to smoke it lad, GET ON IT! lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2012)

I got a massive bag of trim i need to make hash with too. A load of potting up and packing whilst making sure our dd gets her undisturbed beauty sleep lol.


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 19, 2012)

GOod Morning EVeryone, Heading off to work landscaping. been real busy lately not to mention tired. R.i.P Jack Herer. catch up with you fellas later


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> You and me both bru!!!!!
> 
> So you Whiskey drinkers, whats yer favourite tipple, and how do you have yours? With Ice, Water, or Eu Natural???
> 
> ...



Id say my favorite scotch is one that's in my hand, preferably on ONE rock 

Finally got this damn thing out my eye, whatver it was, it was in there for two damn days lol. 

Coffee brewed, glorious herbs being located.
(thanks doob, I can't stop calling them glorious herbs lol)
Talking to myself in an English accent "I must find my glorious herbs"








DST~ Id say the only thing missing from that joint is a good smear of erl . either way that thing is awesome!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2012)

How about a hash worm through the middle.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Now that would be naughty, I reckon the hash would need to be about a 1/4 onion at least.....so here's the thing, you then need to start removing weed to keep within the weight, lol....doh!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Heres my Dog at day 46
View attachment 2128787
View attachment 2128788


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats a leafy dog, Kinda light you using. Could you take a pic in some different light so i can see it a bit more? sorry if its too muc the pic just puzzled me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks more like a cheese plant than a dog...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2012)

looks like some sort of sativa?! i too would like to see it in normal light. looks like it has the dogs trademark silvery frost to it.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll take her out again when I get back for better pic


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Breeders Boutique are running a 50% discount on their seeds for 420. (April the 20th until April 21st)

They are throwing in some free Casey Jones S1's as well in the order, and you may also be lucky to get some other secret new Testers (Lemon Cheese by Dr Green Dre being one)

The code is: 420

Peace, DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Breeders Boutique are running a 50% discount on their seeds for 420. (April the 20th until April 21st)
> 
> ...


Is that at Sea of Seeds???


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, it's at>>>>>>www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

That deep blue sounds interesting


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DZp2D0DuIj0]http://youtu.be/DZp2D0DuIj0[/video]

hehe


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Breeders Boutique are running a 50% discount on their seeds for 420. (April the 20th until April 21st)
> 
> ...


Dog damn you dst! Now I have to grab some


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Dog damn you dst! Now I have to grab some


exactly, me 2


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2012)

When imbibing the Flying Spaghetti Monster's nectar, my fav was the same as D's, but neat.
But any decent single malt worked for me so long as the pouring was non-stop, and it ended up being drunk straight from the bottle like any renowned pintsman would when slaying such a worthy foe.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Nope, it's at>>>>>>www.breedersboutique.com


Sweeeet! Might have to jump on some sour cherry! New website looks great!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello Planet 600! Lurking hard trying to catch up(this thread is moving fast) 

How about some breakfast prOn? Dream Queen aka Green Crack.
View attachment 2129024





Peace to all my 600 brothers and sisters. Happy 4/19


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

That lady is pretty as hell worm, is this her first run with u ?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> That lady is pretty as hell worm, is this her first run with u ?


Yes this is my first time with the queen. Shit every time i grow it's a new strain. lol So many strains so little time. (Isn't that someones sig)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, it may be.. but it's the truth. What else ya got coming up?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Shes beautiful Worm!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, it may be.. but it's the truth. What else ya got coming up?


Still need to trim the Harlequin and Gurple.

Just added to the bloom room Deep Psychosis, Casey Jones, a few Mystery seeds, Purple Trainwreck, and I'm high and can't remember the rest. lol

Also have Purple Trash and Strawberry Cough just coming out of the cloner.(roots in 8 days  )

Mothers on deck are Larry Og, Bubba OG and Ken's GDP, also saved the Cindy99 because it is an awesome performing strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am interested to see how the Kens cut does for ya.
I have some roots in 8 days some strains are slower for me though. My Querkle Urkel and GK and 1 other rooted in 8 days.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like a nice selction, how is harlequin. i remember reading about their yield.. quite a bit i believe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

That is supposed to be the high CBD strain correct?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am interested to see how the Kens cut does for ya


I saw it at 4 weeks and 8 weeks at the persons house I got it from. Very short fat and not very dark purple. Looks like some fire though. Not a big fan of the Purps but i will try anything once.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea, suppose to be awesome for pain.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sounds like a nice selction, how is harlequin. i remember reading about their yield.. quite a bit i believe.


Average yield for me. But the buds sparkle like a disco ball.



billcollector99 said:


> That is supposed to be the high CBD strain correct?


Yes Sir, I think bassman has some he took to 9 weeks plus.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am really interested to know what the smoke is like on it
The effects i mean.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

Is that the kyle kushman cut strawberry cough or dutch passion worm?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

9 weeks 4 days for all my strains this run. I was looking online and think I found an analyzer for $130. If I am correct is measures thc cbd etc...They have it at a local club.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Strawberry cough is a sativa that is great for anxiety and a great smell/taste from what I hear/read


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Is that the kyle kushman cut strawberry cough or dutch passion worm?


This is supposed to be the Kyle Cut but you never know. 

I think my LA Con is Actually Blueberry? I have done LA in the past and this is WAYYYYYY different. Tiny buds and smells like fruity Pebbles cereal.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

That is interesting and exciting news (for me at least)


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> This is supposed to be the Kyle Cut but you never know.
> 
> I think my LA Con is Actually Blueberry? I have done LA in the past and this is WAYYYYYY different. Tiny buds and smells like fruity Pebbles cereal.


I hope it is for you, oh what I would do to get my hands on it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> oh what I would do to get my hands on it.


Oh really now  lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> 9 weeks 4 days for all my strains this run. I was looking online and think I found an analyzer for $130. If I am correct is measures thc cbd etc...They have it at a local club.


What's it called? I've only seen the cannalyer and they run 400+


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> I hope it is for you, oh what I would do to get my hands on it.


I tried the Dpdrom seed it wasn't too shabby. I want the kyle kut though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> 9 weeks 4 days for all my strains this run. I was looking online and think I found an analyzer for $130. If I am correct is measures thc cbd etc...They have it at a local club.


Steep Hill has that new system at Harborside for on-site instant testing. I think it was 120.00?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> What's it called? I've only seen the cannalyer and they run 400+


OMICRON STARTER PACK (INCLUDES 2 BATTERIES) $130


wormdrive66 said:


> Steep Hill has that new system at Harborside for on-site instant testing. I think it was 120.00?


This one you buy and replace cartridges if I understand right.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> This is supposed to be the Kyle Cut but you never know.
> 
> I think my LA Con is Actually Blueberry? I have done LA in the past and this is WAYYYYYY different. Tiny buds and smells like fruity Pebbles cereal.



The blueberry I ran smelled like fruity pebbles too!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> OMICRON STARTER PACK (INCLUDES 2 BATTERIES) $130
> 
> 
> This one you buy and replace cartridges if I understand right.


The only thing I find from Omicron is a pen style vaporizer for concentrates that is similar to my e-cig.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah just looked it up and it is a vaporizer...damn. Oh well


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hello Planet 600! Lurking hard trying to catch up(this thread is moving fast)
> 
> How about some breakfast prOn? Dream Queen aka Green Crack.
> View attachment 2129024
> ...




Very nice worm 


Holy shit its 4/19? wow I had no idea!!! what a pleasant surprise  Looks like my plans for tomorrow have changed a little lol I may make some edibles tonight. I havnt had an edible for probably 5 months.

Even noticing DSTs post about the 420 special it still didnt register.... Back to lunch and glorious erbs.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

I havent had an edible ever..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

I didn't know sativas were supposed to be good for anxiety. I've smoked a few sativas that gave me anxiety in fact. I remember a friend left a little bit of a blue dream joint over at my place when I wasn't smoking much. I had that and was freaking out. I just did some searching and found mixed reviews on the subject, but most people said indicas were the way to go for anxiety.

I too am really curious about the Harliquan. Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh really now  lol


for reals lol. I'm not THAT far from cali and even have a patient with a cali card. Ever grown out a true train wreck cut? Might just get a pm from me in a few months


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was surprised that Strawberry cough was a sat and good for anxiety. I tried the harlequin and didnt get anxiety, but didnt have it at the time either. BTW Harlequin is a sat as well. I was already smoking other stuff that day so cant give an accurate smoke report


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I didn't know sativas were supposed to be good for anxiety. I've smoked a few sativas that gave me anxiety in fact. I remember a friend left a little bit of a blue dream joint over at my place when I wasn't smoking much. I had that and was freaking out. I just did some searching and found mixed reviews on the subject, but most people said indicas were the way to go for anxiety.
> 
> I too am really curious about the Harliquan. Can't wait to hear what you think.


There are so many factors that contribute to the thc/cbd ratios. Even after that its going to depend on how that specific person responds to that ratio.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I didn't know sativas were supposed to be good for anxiety. I've smoked a few sativas that gave me anxiety in fact. I remember a friend left a little bit of a blue dream joint over at my place when I wasn't smoking much. I had that and was freaking out. I just did some searching and found mixed reviews on the subject, but most people said indicas were the way to go for anxiety.
> 
> I too am really curious about the Harliquan. Can't wait to hear what you think.


I like all weed. lol hash will get me all paranoid some times if it's really dank.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> for reals lol. I'm not THAT far from cali and even have a patient with a cali card. Ever grown out a true train wreck cut? Might just get a pm from me in a few months


 Arcata Trainwreck? Hello new friend kiss-ass Only pot i ever had thet made me pull the car over and stop!!! Then I had to wash the inside of my windows because they were stuck closed. No Lie!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I havent had an edible ever..


why not?? missing out bro!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Arcata Trainwreck? Hello new friend kiss-ass Only pot i ever had thet made me pull the car over and stop!!! Then I had to wash the inside of my windows because they were stuck closed. No Lie!!


Like throw up stuck, LOl


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

I suffer from anxiety and paranoia. Last thing I need is over do it and it lasts for 6 hrs...lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Like throw up stuck, LOl


Resin on the window stuck. the rubber seal was stopping the window from going down.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> why not?? missing out bro!!


Never had a real edible either. always fuck em up.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

Edibles are awesome for sure. Definitely something to try again. They rock from mild to wild. On the lower end it's like you smoked half a bowl for hours... nice and chill. On the upper end you can get way higher than you ever could smoking.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine tend to be on the upper end of the spectrum... I usually over do it.


TGSS it is super simple, if you want i can post a breakdown of how i make my butter on your thread...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Go ahead, i been throwing away all my trim recently. Just tired of iso at the moment


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Arcata Trainwreck? Hello new friend kiss-ass Only pot i ever had thet made me pull the car over and stop!!! Then I had to wash the inside of my windows because they were stuck closed. No Lie!!


day 45 under 400w hps with 8mp cell phone cam


This is the one I have right now under a 600 day 13. Took it 5 days ago
 

but for real, I am interested in it


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Roach that TW looks really frosty


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2012)

I like edibles on occasion... One time I ate some canna fudge and had forgotten I ate it,, an hour later I was sooo confused as to why I was so damn high lol took me about another hour to remember I had eaten the fudge! I was laughing so hard at myself.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd say sativas definitely made me paranoid. I won't smoke them anymore. I kept having bad trips on them


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Roach that TW looks really frosty


Thanks bro. Definitely the most bad ass hybrid I've ever grown. Couch lock like you get from an indica with the mind fuck from a sativa. Gonna get some dry ice hash and butter made up before tomorrow, should be a treat.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'd say sativas definitely made me paranoid. I won't smoke them anymore. I kept having bad trips on them


My life is too fast paced and hectic to be that messed up. I dont mind crosses , but most pure sativas make me too paranoid to have fun.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 19, 2012)

Edibles mmmm.. Im gonna go crazy with the oven when im done drying  Just finished harvesting took me 4days cause of crazy work hours.. This is gonna be my first sativa smoke and i am looking forward to getting that high 
View attachment 2129213View attachment 2129214


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like a nice pull HydroGp!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

You guys can gas, lol.......


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 19, 2012)

Cant wait to see the dry weight. Im getting a bit paranoid thinking someone is gonna come through the window and snatch my harvest. Ill let the dog sleep in the dry room tonight


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Lucky dog hydro!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol DST.. He seems pretty cool about it  Now i can relax and sleep knowing my girls are safe. Have a great night day whatever it is where you are at! TTYL bitches.
PS now we are at the cooking subject does anyone now of a great guide to cannabutter? Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

Not really a guide to cannabutter... but in general a great thread for edibles:

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2012)

Dope on a rope Jig. I'll be losing some time over at that thread catching up. . . thnx bro


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

I need to make some edibles soon, I miss that almost giggly trippy feeling, butterflies in stomach time when you are coming up on a real stong one.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Breeders Boutique are running a 50% discount on their seeds for 420. (April the 20th until April 21st)
> 
> ...


whats the website?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

BreedersBoutique.com

I ordered me up some Sour Cherry. Want some purp in my life, lol. You gotta enter the code in the shopping cart before you check out.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 19, 2012)

RIP Levon Helm

[video=youtube;Tv29LL77soI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv29LL77soI[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;OUDKmYEyOYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=OUDKmYEyOYk[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow Really? what a bummer.... So Long old Friend.

[video=youtube;lN6FY0jRA48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN6FY0jRA48[/video]


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice harvest hydrogp, congrats! I followed this recipe for my cannabutter, 2oz good trim/1lb butter made 4 batches of goodies, 12 servings each. 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/391756-fantabulous-crock-pot-cannabutter-w.html 

Oh, I only run it for 6-8 hours though, not 24.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2012)

hello 600ers
i was wondering if anyone has every grown sour cherry? if you have can you give me a brief overview of the strain and its capabilities? thanks and have a wonderful 420 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2012)

hello 600ers! 
I was wondering if anyone has ever grown Casey jones? If so i was wondering if you would be so kind as to tell me a little bit about its capabilities? 
Thanks and have a really fabulous 420 tomorrrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Casey makes me giggly.

Beautiful sativa high Doc


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

DST is the only one on here that has grown sour cherry (i believe).

I grew casey jones... you can read all about it in my journal linked in my sig #2 5 gal bucket Vert Scrog. She is a heavy yielder, and in my experience her trichs don't turn amber no matter how long you let her go. I would suggest harvesting the CJ round 9 weeks.

Casey Jones (1 plant - round 14 oz):


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2012)

really? wow that sound like fun.i like to giggle... is it a heafty yeilder? would you recommend it as a waterfarm scrog?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> really? wow that sound like fun.i like to giggle... is it a heafty yeilder? would you recommend it as a waterfarm scrog?


she definitely should be scrogged


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2012)

wow, thanks Jigfrsh! thats just what im looking for.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2012)

For us Rush fans:

The 2012 Rush Tour has been announced!
_*new dates will be added to the list as time progresses_

*http://www.rush.com/clockworkangelstour.php*

[video=youtube_share;ZcFGrWjOX0E]http://youtu.be/ZcFGrWjOX0E[/video]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy 420 everybody   1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

Hell yeah bru. You too!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's what's up in my closet (pray for females):



?purp X SpaceBomb


Candy Drop X NY purp Diesel


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2012)

Holy shit, everyone in the house at once. . . must be that time of year? 

edit: Looking great, jig!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

We're all here Bobo.

Happy 420to all early here, and late for some. Hell I am never on time so why should be different today!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Did I miss the Party Again?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Got warm today. I am gonna have to vent the veg area out the house now.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2012)

Gotta love it.


[video=youtube;npDJomXPdCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npDJomXPdCs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you Jig. Sounds like some interesting crosses youve got there bru. Cant wait to see you work your majic on them hopeful ladies. 

Well peeps i like to show off my sog but im afraid im a bit embarrased by it at this point lol. I over feed the blackberries and they all look like shit  I think they are just a finacky strain though. Real sensitive to nutrients. However my Dogs are doing fantastic as well as the Cali? Island Sweet Skunk and my JDBR and 2 Choc & Blue mystic. lol I guess i ought to take a pic lol. Really bumbed bout the BBK's though they had a nice stack and some sweet single cola donkey dicks going before i poisoned them lol. Promise ill get a 420 pic for yall.  1BMM


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2012)

happy 420 to all...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 19, 2012)

I just noticed theres no like button again hahaha. Fkn baked lol im out


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hello 600ers!
> I was wondering if anyone has ever grown Casey jones? If so i was wondering if you would be so kind as to tell me a little bit about its capabilities?
> Thanks and have a really fabulous 420 tomorrrow.


Here is my last batch of Casey. Hermed at 8.5 weeks, never found 1 seed. Slow starter seems to pack on the most weight towards week 7-8 and frosted up real nice at 9 weeks. Hit it as hard as i could with H&G nutes and it took it like a champ. The smoke is pure Thai Diesel Old School Heaven, definitely one of my top 5. Fuck I smoked it all and miss it bad. Anywho thats my $.02


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 19, 2012)

Good to see all you familiar mugs here yet. Says alot about the 6 and the comradory. Missed you guys


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

We missed u 2 mason!! Glad to see ya back here!


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^like^^^

looking nice jig,whats the node spaceing like on the candys?
them purp? x sb is looking good to,that should be a nice smoke.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuck to the yeah fuck yeah. Worm that Casey looks nuts! Good to have ya in the house mason. Happy 420to u too bassman.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Did someone say Old School?
[video=youtube;Vxni-FM-UVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxni-FM-UVA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

The node spacing is pretty good. I'm not too experienced with growing from seed, so not much to compare it too. The ?pXsb are a little tighter in the spacing, but not much. Both are pretty tight. One out of the 10 is stretchy... maybe that's the male? Could be a different pheno too, lol. I don't know shit about different pheno's just hear you guys talking about them all the time.

One of them (i think) is a mystery plant. It's one or the other strain wise, but I forgot to label one. Guess I'll have to wait till they show more characteristics to tell what's what exactly.

I was gonna drop it down to 250w MH (that's what they've been grown with so far)... but i'm going with the 1000 probably tomorrow. Want to get the temps up for one... and 2 these should be some fire strains, and don't want to have only a tiny bit of them.

Thanks to the peeps who hooked me up with them.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm excited for that ?pxsb that sounds dank....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

Should be the frostiest bud on earth... if I don't mess it up that is. It's good to have the whole crew in the house.

On a different subject, does anything think Rashad Evans has a chance against Jon Jones?


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Should be the frostiest bud on earth... if I don't mess it up that is. It's good to have the whole crew in the house.
> 
> On a different subject, does anything think Rashad Evans has a chance against Jon Jones?


man,it is going to be a good one,is all i can say on that fight.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy 420 everybody! Good to see you too BMM. The holiday is bringing everyone together it seems. That's really cool. 

I do have to head off to bed though so I'll catch ya's in the morning.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

If rashad can channel the anger it could be a stunner, but I think jones is just too good. If rashad get's blinded by the anger it could be over quick. I'm gonna try and watch online somewhere. I'm too cheap to pay for that stuff.

EDIT: 'night duchie.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Everyones in the Mycorr-HIZAE, nice, HAPPY 420 my cool kat 6-ers.

Bloody hell, that is old school bru. Lol. Today is going to be a stoned day, excited to find out what will be going down in the Grey Area at 420. Maybe a 42foot long joint, lol.....


wormdrive66 said:


> Did someone say Old School?
> [video=youtube;Vxni-FM-UVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxni-FM-UVA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Everyones in the Mycorr-HIZAE, nice, HAPPY 420 my cool kat 6-ers.
> 
> Bloody hell, that is old school bru. Lol. Today is going to be a stoned day, excited to find out what will be going down in the Grey Area at 420. Maybe a 42foot long joint, lol.....


Had a dream the other night of a 6 foot long joint... maybe it was a premonition. Have a good one bru.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Lets hope so!!!!! lol.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok heres the dog again at day 46 in flower. Getting pretty frosty. I want to grow some big bitches of this


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Supchaka, looks really frosty. Can I ask where you got the seed/clone from as it looks a lot different to the other DOG's. Cheer bud, and happy 420!

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2012)

He got it from some dude who lives in the mountains  Got no idea what's going on though because I (for one) have never seen a dog like that. Got me scratching my head for sure. Looks a lot more like the Devastator Kush I grew last round... but couldn't possibly be anything to do with that as the beans were sent off before I even had the DK (i think). Fuckin stoner memory.

EDIT: Beat you to it, lol

EDIT^2: To be specific, that should have been a Dog X Dog bean. Doesn't make it make any sense, just wanted to be clear.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I dont think its a big deal if I say who but Ill let him say who he is if he chooses


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

No worries supchaka. Looks fire anyway!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2012)

you know her seed was really crunched and Im surprised she made it at all so maybe thats why shes something special


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 6'ers


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheers LG, much smokeyness to you today as well.

EDIT: My stinky room FUKKIN STINKS!!!! lol.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Cheers LG, much smokeyness to you today as well.
> 
> EDIT: My stinky room FUKKIN STINKS!!!! lol.


Hey DST, Its just gone 3:11pm here I finish work at 4pm and home by 4:20 for a nice fat joint. Can't wait and then tomorrow i'm off to Indonesia for a weeks holiday. So stoked  Yeah 420 here we come!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice nice nice. My old man use to live in Jakarta, until tanks started rolling down the street one day, lol. Been in Jakarta briefly as well as Bali, super nice place and lovely people. I am sure you will have a great time. Super jealous.......as he looks out to a 5 degree celicus day.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah 5C is cold, i feel for you man. But I'll share you pain when I am in the Netherlands for Xmas. Might have to shoot over the border for some skiing. Haven't had a white Chrismas since 2001


----------



## cowboy916 (Apr 20, 2012)

What's up club 600 posted a couple times before but it's been a while.Did a little remodeling currently run a four person co-op grow.
6-600w hort.
co2
alll fox farm + Humboldt adds
ffoc soil
strains Pre 98 Bubba,Purple OG and kiwi (100% sativa)
Just picked them up

Veggin out

Screens in lots of bending

Day 18 flowering

I will also post some pics and vids from my last grow soon
HAPPY 420 Club 600


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 Cowboy


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool stuff Cowboy, thanks for sharing on 420. You have a great one too bru!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope to share a bong at Xmas then....



LoadedGreen said:


> Yeah 5C is cold, i feel for you man. But I'll share you pain when I am in the Netherlands for Xmas. Might have to shoot over the border for some skiing. Haven't had a white Chrismas since 2001


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 20, 2012)

Bud Pr0n  Random bag seed but it has the biggest colas out of all my ladies even the better than the "good/expensive" genetics. Spent 4 weeks under a 400W and the rest under the 600W. Its getting the chop tonight


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Cheers LG, much smokeyness to you today as well.
> 
> EDIT: My stinky room FUKKIN STINKS!!!! lol.


Happy 4/20 to everyone!

Not much to smoke here, but my stinky room stinks, too.... like a barnyard! 
The Jobe's nutes are aromatic, but because I vent the warm air outside, it's barely noticeable in the room sitting right next to it.
And some of the smell is from the sloshed & spilled run-off when I transplanted the strawberries the other night.

The plants responded beautifully to the transplant and I fed them with water & fish emulsion for their first dose of high N.
Starting 12/12 today to celebrate 4/20.

The Deep Blue F2 and MTF seedlings are doing fantastic, and the little JDBR is out of it's humidity dome and growing nicely.

Talked to the wife about the *420 sale at **www.breedersboutique.com*, well told her about the sale, but yesterday I went to the jewelry section at Fred Meyer's and bought a new ring to replace my wedding ring that I lost back in December in Alaska.

I did not realize how much gold had increased in cost (d'oh!).
So, $400 later, I have a wedding ring again.
But, unless she shows mercy on me, I'll have to wait until June before stocking up on seeds. 
I'll work every angle I can tomorrow when she wakes up. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

You get those angles worked Doob, lol. I am sure there will be lots more promos in the future.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be stocking up with or without a promo.
I just appreciate the seeds being available.
Besides, them breeder's need supplies & incentive to continue on, so full price doesn't bother me.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

420 x likes^^^


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4-20 Peeps!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

lifes all about balance, usually my lady getting something, like expensive shoes or handbags equates to me spending x amount on something frivolous. i take her out for posh meal, i get to go out n watch the footy in the pub all day and she doesn't rip my balls off. that sort of thing.

speaking of balance , did we mention it's half off a breedersboutique 

you can guess the code i imagine...

happy 420


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> speaking of balance , did we mention it's half off a breedersboutique
> 
> you can guess the code i imagine...
> 
> happy 420


No $*&T?


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 20, 2012)

its the most wonderful time of the year. Happy 420 everyone! WIsh i could toke up with all of you!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

WOOF WOOF


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Peeps,

Breeders Boutique are running a discount for 420. 50% off all orders. Here are some of the strains you can get......
*
DEEP PSYCHOSIS*

Male:





Female






*DEEP BLUE*






















*PSYCHO KILLER*






*DPQ*











*Engineers Dream*










*
THE real DOG Kush(of course - Ltd stocks**)*






*SOUR CHERRY*






and more........

check out www.breedersboutique.com

Enter code: 420 at checkout.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

not quite as appetising as that ^^^

friday pr0n 600

View attachment 2130117


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 20, 2012)

WOot woot looks great Donny GT. Holy 420 it's about to get kuuuurrraaazy in here


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Smoke a bowl, joint, blunt for me today folks 

[video=youtube;mKjpaDn1crw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjpaDn1crw[/video]

Thought I would share some porn, No IT ISNT MINE, but the I made the seeds 

Cougar Kush - Greenhouse Grow - 3 gal smart pots - 



They are a few days off the chopping block


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

I cant believe I still have living mites aftwer spraying Floramite and neem both. WTF kinda mites r these??
I like the smart pots in the raised bed idea, anf the Cougars look great!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe eggs hatched after you sprayed the floramite.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe eggs hatched after you sprayed the floramite.


they look like adults. Not sure how long till they r full size? Been about 2 wks Flor since spray and 4-5 days since neem.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Then they must be super mites, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats next a blow-torch!!
I guess Ill buy avid and dr doom bomb and azamax and evertything possible and rotate shit every 3-4 days


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

9:45 am and already 74* here, gonna be a hot one today


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Mites ca travel on air flows are far as I am aware, is there anything around that may also have infection (bushes or trees outside may be). Just a suggestion.....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

These girls are inside and no other plants in the house. I guess they could have got on me and rode into the house?? The Floramite is supposed to kill for at least 28 days at the low dose. I used the max dosage...

When I spray I hit the floor and walls and dirt and pots too.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Whats next a blow-torch!!
> I guess Ill buy avid and dr doom bomb and azamax and evertything possible and rotate shit every 3-4 days


This works well.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy effin 420 sixers! Iv started the day proper, almost noon and well stoned. I havent made any edibles, if I decide to I;ll just drop some keif into the mix.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah man! Happy 4/20 to all of you as well. 

Do any of you use Oregon Breather pots? I'm eyeballing some with handles. Whenever I do a plant in a breathable pot it seems to turn out mean as hell. I'm thinking I may start using them exclusively in flower. I know some of you use the breathers, any input on these in particular? I saw a vid of a guy putting 90 lb bag of cement in one and using the handles, pretty impressive!

Back to work so I can cut out early for a celebration


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Well since it's 420, and we are on page 999, here's the joint of the year. 75 gram of Silver bubble used. Took over an hour to smoke, so spanned both the Dutch and the UK 420.




















And some Balkalwa to finnish and get our strength back up, lol.






PEACE AND HAPPY 420.

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Is the coofee grinder with the fuck off starbucks sticker just that, or is that used for the weed?  I'd have sore hands after breaking down that much weed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 4/20 600!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn dst you went all out!! They sell papers in that size?
2.68 oz weed lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 Hippies!!! 

[video=youtube;8mMRhl0cUCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mMRhl0cUCs[/video]

A shout out to Breeders Boutique for hookin everyone up with the sticky genetics. You Guys Rule!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok so I boiled 4 habaneros and strained em and added a gallon water and am gonna spray the girls with that to combat mites. Gonna get a toxic no pest strip and shove it all in my tent and seal it put exhaust fan as low as possible to keep it from going in house and to still hopefully fumigate those Fuggerz!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Happy 420 Hippies!!!
> 
> A shout out to Breeders Boutique for hookin everyone up with the sticky genetics. You Guys Rule!!!


[video=youtube_share;ravi4YtUTxo]http://youtu.be/ravi4YtUTxo[/video]

You need to be robbed fucking blind! For my own good that is  Lovely lovely looking grow worm


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Some pr0n to join in the fun.......

Male pr0n

Male Kush being used in making regular DOG's. This came from an OG Kush seed.










Great structure, lovely strong side branching, very similar in stature in that'll go tall and reasonably slim given the opportunity. Stinks of earthyness.
















Bottom half of a DOG.





More DOG





















Keep it pr0n on 420.

Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 20, 2012)

DAMN that is a joint, D. I regret to say I've actually seen one bigger... but that was college, lol.  And I'm sure it wasn't HALF as potent as that one was 

Nice vid, Worm!  

Bassman, you get those fuckers. Just don't get yourself, too 

Whodat, you are stoned? No WAY man! Me too  Hope you're having a great day in your garden.

Tryna, hope you're having a roasted one so far   And you too, Bill. Hope your back is feeling better, bru.

Alright peeps, this is my final stop. I'm about blast off in 5...4...3...2.... . . ..



edit WOOF WOOF D! Good lookin' stud, stud


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2012)

Bass Ime tellin u stop fuckin with all that shit and get Sns 217 spray it then water the next day then Sns then water and so on for a week the jet of water,will help wash eggs off then the spray takes care of what's left just got to get down and interrupt there dam life cycle


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone is rollin through on 420! I think I just saw bobo blast off into the sky like a stoned rocket, lol.

Fuck them mites... we got some smokin to do!!!

Nice joint D. Props to the Grey Area. Was the politician there?


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Whats next a blow-torch!!
> I guess Ill buy avid and dr doom bomb and azamax and evertything possible and rotate shit every 3-4 days


some people do not think ladybugs work,but they do,as long as long as your ladybug count is right for your room/plant count.
a good mist befor lights come on,with a cool mist humid,going at full blaST,and temps in the 70's,will have them gone in a weeks time.

^^^this pic is right after they got put in the room,they like to drink,an have sex,befor eating...

^^^
this is them on the hunt for food,after a quick banging.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 4:20 4.20 my friends, here's to ya 
i put out 30 clones today hehehe


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 Sixerz!!! Be safe

FM


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson may have a problem with that.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson may have a problem with that.


20+ years of intensive practice and well, cat tread louder than i do. Bring it  Although not sure how well i perform once i discover the grow room. Most likely you';d find me sat cross legged giggling like a right and utter tit


----------



## nolife67 (Apr 20, 2012)

i have a 4x4 grow tent and was thinking if i put 4 plants in there and lst them, what kind of pot should i use? the plants are already teens. i was thinking 7 gal pots but would like to get other input thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2012)

nolife67 said:


> i have a 4x4 grow tent and was thinking if i put 4 plants in there and lst them, what kind of pot should i use? the plants are already teens. i was thinking 7 gal pots but would like to get other input thanks




Id go with the 7 gal pots if organic soil  

Whats the medium / nutes?
Square containers are good for maximizing space, for roots 








genuity said:


> some people do not think ladybugs work,but they do,as long as long as your ladybug count is right for your room/plant count.
> a good mist befor lights come on,with a cool mist humid,going at full blaST,and temps in the 70's,will have them gone in a weeks time.
> View attachment 2130439
> ^^^this pic is right after they got put in the room,they like to drink,an have sex,befor eating...
> ...


Love the lady bug love, Gen. Great pic!


----------



## nolife67 (Apr 20, 2012)

fox farm soil and all i have is superthrive, big bud, rock resinator, kush master, and gravity. have any suggestions?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2012)

bassman

The room has to be cleaned thoroughly...and if there is any carpet, it must be removed.
Here is an effective organic insecticide. For best results, spray every three days for 2 weeks 





*Triple Action Plus II (16 oz)*

New Formulation: Use on Fruits, Herbs, Nuts, Spices, Vegetables & Roses, Flowers & Shrubs.

Provides quick and more complete control. Acts as an "exciter" to flush insect pests out of hiding and into direct contact with spray residues. 

Controls: Aphids, Spider Mites, Scale, Mealybugs, Beetles, Loopers, Leaf Miners, Leaf Rollers, Armyworms, Webworms, Weevils, Tent Caterpillars, Whiteflies and many more listed.

An effective fungicide for the prevention and control of various fungal diseases including Powdery Mildew, Black Spot, Brown Spot, Dollar Spot, Anthracnose, Rust, Leaf Spot and many others listed on label. 

Contains Pyrethrins. 


May be Applied up to Day of Harvest.


Apply Every 14 Days to Prevent Disease.


Always Read and Follow Label Directions

Please don't use the pest strips as they are very hazardous to your (and your family's) health.

Happy 420. Bowls for all. 


cof


Don't miss the big sale at *Breeder's Boutique
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/main.php*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2012)

nolife67 said:


> fox farm soil and all i have is superthrive, big bud, rock resinator, kush master, and gravity. have any suggestions?



Well, Im not familiar with the RR, KM, GRV, So I cant say what to do with what you have. I would take the ff soil and add worm castings, compost, other guanos and meals, dolomite lime, and add filler soil (promix ect) to cut it. Cook it for a few weeks and xplant into big containers.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Bass Ime tellin u stop fuckin with all that shit and get Sns 217 spray it then water the next day then Sns then water and so on for a week the jet of water,will help wash eggs off then the spray takes care of what's left just got to get down and interrupt there dam life cycle





genuity said:


> some people do not think ladybugs work,but they do,as long as long as your ladybug count is right for your room/plant count.
> a good mist befor lights come on,with a cool mist humid,going at full blaST,and temps in the 70's,will have them gone in a weeks time.
> View attachment 2130439
> ^^^this pic is right after they got put in the room,they like to drink,an have sex,befor eating...
> ...





curious old fart said:


> bassman
> 
> The room has to be cleaned thoroughly...and if there is any carpet, it must be removed.
> Here is an effective organic insecticide. For best results, spray every three days for 2 weeks
> ...


Thanx guys. I have lots to do now. I bought the hot shot no pest, but ill just use it in the shed at nights then.
Ill get all the other things ladybugs and all and see if I cant have a nice crop again!!  

Happy 4:20 and smoke time!!!


----------



## nolife67 (Apr 20, 2012)

what would that do for the plant? how about nutes?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am thinking about 2 plants in my 4x4 under a 1000, with alot of lst or even hst since they are 5 ft tall already and on the glass already


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2012)

Speaking of Breeders Boutique, some engineers dream

this was two weeks ago


This is fresh harvest and has a sweet, skunk smell with a smooth, knock your ass off hit.
She needs to be in your garden.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Speaking of Breeders Boutique, some engineers dream
> 
> this was two weeks ago
> 
> ...


I always did like the looks of the ED.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 20, 2012)

beautiful COF!
thanks for the tip for tomato fert. sure did help alot


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

Put all my moms outside except for 4 that I have in my tent now. Hopefully I can make em fit in there. They touch the light already. I have the tallest one stretching to the side already to get her off the lens. I will go a lil more eachg day until she is out of harms way.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Put all my moms outside except for 4 that I have in my tent now. Hopefully I can make em fit in there. They touch the light already. I have the tallest one stretching to the side already to get her off the lens. I will go a lil more eachg day until sheView attachment 2130727 is out of harms way.



Those may be some good vert scrog candidates???


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;1KOKUwKgBKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KOKUwKgBKE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

I dont know how to do all that. I have to find a way to tame em though.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 20, 2012)

The promo code is not working at BB for me. Sale must not run on EST? lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet they set it to UK time and forgot us yanks. I'd send a PM to don. Not that he's up at 4am, but will see it in the morn. Tell em what you wanted to order.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Jigflesh, Happy 420! thanks agian for those pictures you posted for me yesterday. They really inspired me. YOur are really amazing gardener.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so I boiled 4 habaneros and strained em and added a gallon water and am gonna spray the girls with that to combat mites. Gonna get a toxic no pest strip and shove it all in my tent and seal it put exhaust fan as low as possible to keep it from going in house and to still hopefully fumigate those Fuggerz!!


I sprayed right before lights out as well. I think the idea is to keep them wet longer. Like I said I've knocked em out with the pepper spray and mighty wash alternating for 4 days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Page 1,000 to Club 600!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 20, 2012)

HAPPY 420 600 

[youtube]FAfqPfzj7hk[/youtube]

Dog Kush 


Big girl with the N def is Choc Dream and the ugly ones lol are all Blackberry. Touchy strain when it comes to feeding. 


Jdb Romulan cut from 2011 outdoor.


Blue Mystic & Choc Dream pheno2. 


The Yins: Dog, BBK, JDBR, BM, ChocD, Cali?, ISS,

See my micro mini bubble cloner hehe. Works awesome for rooting a handul of cuts quick. 


 1BMM


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

1000 Pages!!!!!

[video=youtube;rXOtYPcC4tQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXOtYPcC4tQ[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

wow nice porn one bad man. what a stellar garden you have. happy 420 to you to! 

thanks womy for posting those pictures for me, they really inspired me .jsut .like jigfreshy you are also an increble gardener and i draw inpiration from you . happy 420!

cheers


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2012)

Yay page 1000!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow nice porn one bad man. what a stellar garden you have. happy 420 to you to!
> 
> thanks womy for posting those pictures for me, they really inspired me .jsut .like jigfreshy you are also an increble gardener and i draw inpiration from you . happy 420!
> 
> cheers


Wow thanks Doc, I just try to help when I can. I owe a lot of thanks to the guys in the 600 for the massive amounts of advice and help over the past few years. If not for the help of one member in particular(Bassman) I would not have had any plants to harvest this week. You Guys Rock!

3 Cheers for the 600!!! Hip Hip Hooray!!! Hip Hip Hooray!!! Hip Hip Hooray!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2012)

I want his job.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I want his job.
> 
> 
> cof


He must work for tips...


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 20, 2012)

Would a 600w be fine in a 3x3 tent? What's the smallest you would run it in?


----------



## odessa (Apr 20, 2012)

east coast pro I have 550 watts in a 29"x 20" and I have my fan on full to keep it at 81 F. I recommend a 6" fan or two fans. One to cool the light and one to scrub the air.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Everyone is rollin through on 420! I think I just saw bobo blast off into the sky like a stoned rocket, lol.
> 
> Fuck them mites... we got some smokin to do!!!
> 
> Nice joint D. Props to the Grey Area. Was the politician there?


He was indeed. Smoking ICE as usual, lol.



Shwagbag said:


> The promo code is not working at BB for me. Sale must not run on EST? lol


WTF!!!!!!!! Don ya spazmo. If you didn't get it to work let us know and we'll get you a code to use......ffs.



jigfresh said:


> I bet they set it to UK time and forgot us yanks. I'd send a PM to don. Not that he's up at 4am, but will see it in the morn. Tell em what you wanted to order.


We forgot the Shermans.....lol j/k.



whodatnation said:


> Yay page 1000!


HELL YEA, and on such a fitting day as well.

Best piuc of 420 goes to Genuity with his humping Ladybirds, lmfao.

Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

The 600 is the place to be!! Anyone who says otherwise is crazy or blind!! Nite all Im pooped


----------



## cowboy916 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey club 600 here is a video and some harvest pics from the last grow 4- 600w Plat. Bubba Kush and Mendo Afgoo
[video=youtube_share;icdTuq2bI3U]http://youtu.be/icdTuq2bI3U[/video]


----------



## odessa (Apr 21, 2012)

my seedlings day 21View attachment 2130976


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2012)

happy 421 guys! lol

Shwagbag the code is working fine!? just tried it myself? We hadn't forgotten our buddies over the pond or the time difference. the discount code is now set to run all week! 

Breedersboutique.com

50% off code: 420

may your bongs be packed tight and your 600's shine bright!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Hehe, and there was me calling Don a spaz, lol.....Nice, promo on until the 28th now.

As the Duchies say, "Twee Halen, Eeen Betalen!!!" (it is seldom you see a 50% off sale in Holland where they give you something at 50%, you basically just get two of something for the price of one......)


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice pron everybody. Fucking amazing buds form one side of the room to the other.

Glad you liked the pics doc.

I really want to grab 1000 sets of boobs. #87 was a stand out for me.

Happy 420, and happy page 1000.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy 1000th......do you think the Queen will send us a letter, lol....

Check ch-check ch-check ch-check it out.......>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/522219-week-long-420-promo.html


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just added some *Breedersboutique.com* to the bloom tent 3 days ago.  

Deep Psychosis


Fairy Casey Jones


new batch


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice Worm, god bless the Fairy!!!

The DP looks lovely, and the S1 Casey is looking spot on. Nice conker shaped leaves


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Hehe, and there was me calling Don a spaz, lol.....Nice, promo on until the 28th now.
> 
> As the Duchies say, "Twee Halen, Eeen Betalen!!!" (it is seldom you see a 50% off sale in Holland where they give you something at 50%, you basically just get two of something for the price of one......)


or bogof Buy one get one free!!! Bogof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy 420 Guy's

Here's a me DOG, just for the fek of it 
http://






Have a good one, great promo on the B.B ! If its 2 Pkts for price of 1 i'll half someone ????


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a few shots from my dual 600 garden!

Bubble gum coming up on 48 days and Blue Cheese at 45.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow....page 1000.....I remember the page 420 craze......glad everyone is still around!!! Happy late 4/20


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 21, 2012)

gettin me some DOG and ED, can't wait.
i just got a new dog btw  meet Buddy, a rescue from death row, catahoula leopard dog but mostly AWESOME!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Guys.. Hope you are all having a great day.. Just wanted to share my first drinkable!  And some cannabutter on the way


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2012)

sunny

congratulations for the rescue, he looks like a winner.

from the too cute catagory-taken recently

9 month old Boston and 6 week old kitten.


cof


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 21, 2012)

awwww COF thats a winning shot there for sure
and thanks we love him  do you know that dog was $25, micro-chipped, up to date on shots, altered, doesn't eat the cat food, doesn't get in their box, sleeps til you are ready to get up, very smart. he's 5 and his family couldn't take care of him any more so they took him to the local pound. made us so sad but we saw him and knew he belonged with us. the mrs is in really in paradise now. been missing a dog around the sunnyboy household, but not anymore!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2012)

Then he is definitely a keeper. Good find.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2012)

Cute dog sunny. So glad you have a new friend for the mrs. And cof... that cat on the left looks really strange, hehe.

Nice buds BBC and Cinders.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

1000 pages!! Club 600 ROCKS!!
I see so much good stuff in here, I decided to 12/12 all my moms!! I hope I can see them through to the end.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> 1000 Pages!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;rXOtYPcC4tQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXOtYPcC4tQ[/video]


How did he do that!


----------



## farmer2424 (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;vRtnh6QA8Fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRtnh6QA8Fo&amp;feature=related[/video] 

4:21 the day after. everything is looking fire per usual in the 600. 1000 pages Baby! nicely done fellas. 

Heres a couple shots of some Barney's Red Diesel and Some Greenhouse Jack Herer


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sunny, Saving a dog from execution when it is a good dog is a great. I have n/p with breeding and buying bred dogs etc...but to save a life is just awesome!! I saved my dog from an abusive environment. He was a dog nobody wanted or liked. He was mangy had worms bugs in his ears 30 lbs underweight and scared. I took him from 70 lbs to 110 in around 4 months. He is still scared of water, but all that abuse never changed his sweet and loving personality. Lil kids can pul his tail ride him etc...he doesnt care, just dont get out the hose or he will head for the hills lol

COF that is just too cute haha.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2012)

oh yea..happy earth day too...


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Hows tricks fellow 600's. Im sippin on some red stripe lager


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Earth Day, wtf, lol.......ah well, here's to Earth Day, any old excuse for a celebration....

just poured me a whiskey for Earth Day lol, wife said, "that's not 2 fingers, it's a fist!" lol.

Fists Up for Earth Day (and no naughty jokes about fists please!!!)


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Glenlivet for me lad.......just off to make me a jernt too....its EARTH DAY!!!!


supersillybilly said:


> Hows tricks fellow 600's. Im sippin on some red stripe lager


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Ive got a bottle of Monkey Shoulder looking at me


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

headphones or good stereo required.......
[youtube]3ouqhCtIh2g[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2012)

haha,you are never lieing about haveing more than bag full of useless celebrations,its been flower weekend around here,it all crazy
everybody outside planting things,that they know nothing about,telling me i need to put some colorful flowers out in my front yard...yea,i got some flowers for ya alright!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Cute dog sunny. So glad you have a new friend for the mrs. And cof... that cat on the left looks really strange, hehe.


Forget the cat on the left! What about the weird looking doggy on the right!?



whodatnation said:


> How did he do that!


"In Soviet Russia, boobs squeeze YOU."


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

tears rolling down cheeks....!!!!!



genuity said:


> useless celebrations,its been flower weekend...yea,i got some flowers for ya alright!!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Mrs DST's in the kitchen cooking courgette and feta pie going to be interesting.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Also got a half bottle of Singleton......


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

Boobs and 600 style flowers for all!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cali residents should give this a read..

http://norml.org/news/2012/03/13/stop-california-s-unscientific-and-unnecessary-drugged-driving-law


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's also Picnic Day here.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

OMG, I totally forgot!!!!^^^^^


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 21, 2012)

BAM.. WAKE ummm AFTERNOON and BAKE!

[video=youtube;1K9jBL2syJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9jBL2syJ8&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh how could I forget it's also "Sacto Mo Fo!" Where all the food trucks go to one location. Mmmm greasy burgers.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is some Saturday Sixer Veg pRon....



Have a nice weekend Sixerz

FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Glenlivet for me lad.......just off to make me a jernt too....its EARTH DAY!!!!


I'd love to have a scotch right now, but its only 2:30 PM lol. Ahhh eff it, I'm gonna hit this SLH roach and have me a cpl fingers! Some nice sunshine today, should probably do some yard work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2012)

You've been Rick Rolled!!!
Kind of...

[video=youtube_share;q1YABGdai5k]http://youtu.be/q1YABGdai5k[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2012)

HAHAHAHAhA !!!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Rick Rolled, lol......everyone is getting quite obsessed with Mr Astley, lol.

Lovely scrog action FM!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cali residents should give this a read..
> 
> http://norml.org/news/2012/03/13/stop-california-s-unscientific-and-unnecessary-drugged-driving-law


I cant believe the world sometimes. I know they know that it is in their system for a period of time. I also know they know more accidents occur from prescription meds and over the counter than weed. This is the world we live in though


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Rick Rolled, lol......everyone is getting quite obsessed with Mr Astley, lol.
> 
> Lovely scrog action FM!!!


Well it is a rather fantastic song...


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree, and he broke ground with his chino's!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2012)

And his dance moves are just so smooth.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> You've been Rick Rolled!!!
> Kind of...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;q1YABGdai5k]http://youtu.be/q1YABGdai5k[/video]


Brilliant!!!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 21, 2012)

I love that vid of Rick Rollin MashUp.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is some Saturday Sixer Veg pRon....
> 
> View attachment 2131534View attachment 2131535
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see that bitch flowered [email protected]!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

Whats everyone up to this evening/Morning??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 21, 2012)

Soon bro, what I like is that I haven't moved my light yet. I am becoming a big fan of scrogs.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

Found a DeLongi portable a/c 8500 btu/h for $50 used, but a giuy was coming to get it. I offered him more, but he was a good guy and still sold it to the 1st guy. Oh well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

having heat issues bassman?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah BC, I have a huge a/c in my house. The damn thing just cant cool my terribly insulated/sealed pos house. The temp with it on today was 82* without it would have been 97*. My tent got to 88* as a result. I think I might buy a window unit and modify it to vent outside and put it on wheels.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 21, 2012)

OK. Rick rolling a Nirvana song is going too far, and frankly, just wierd. lol 

My daughter sent me this vid. Have no idea why but I'll share it anyway.

[video=youtube;HuGN5rN4uSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuGN5rN4uSs&amp;feature=g-all-u&amp;context=G2c4a732FAAAAAAAASAA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2012)

'Evening, duchie!

Pretty good vid!
Would be a lot explosions if it were true!
Would the explosion's magnitude be based on the quality of the weed?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 21, 2012)

If so, it would give a literal meaning to BMF! Maybe that's what they're smoking.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2012)

I did not even see that one coming!
Good one!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2012)

Speaking of BMF...

Plants have almost doubled in size since transplanted 5 days ago.
The main trunks are getting huge (relatively speaking), so they are loving the "new" nute system.

Seedlings are 14 days since planting dry seeds in the soil:
_**the JDBR is only 7 days since planting the dry seed*_







And the others:


















And the strawberries seem to be doing well, too.
About 17 blossoms so far, and lots more new ones on the way:


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Wish we had some heat issues.....where is Spring????


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Awww. nice Doob's, I also got some strawberry blossoms...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2012)

Ain't they cute?
Going to be letting the wife have the majority, but will sneak the odd berry here and there (there is a 5-second rule for "dropped" food, no? And I do have some buttery fingers.).


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

haha, no there is not a 5 second rule Doobs, lol. That's a myth as far as I am concerned. Drop your ice cream in shit, it's got shit on it....it doesn't take 5 seconds for the shit to stick, lol.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2012)

Rocky Road...


*And I meant more like dropping from my right hand to my left hand. Waste not, want not!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

ok, brain fart.....lol. if food is in my hand, the next place it goes is generally my mouth, not another hand hehe. Hence my confusion. Although based on my washing, some always seems to end up on my top as well (particularlly chocolate!!!! not sure if that has anything with me being baked when eating it generally).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

i have a fiend who will just pick up the dropped food raise it to his lips 'kiss it to god' [sic] and chow down. 

last week after several gins we ate a pepperoni pizza with raw rhubarb on it drenched in lime juice. it was surprisingly nice.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i have a fiend who will just pick up the dropped food raise it to his lips 'kiss it to god' [sic] and chow down.
> 
> last week after several gins we ate a pepperoni pizza with raw rhubarb on it drenched in lime juice. it was surprisingly nice.


That will be when u made that mental gin cocktail.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

that'll be reet. apache sour. 

i asked him when he woke the next morning why apache, he had no idea.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Coz it blows the scalp clean off you.............


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

If a re-pot plants into coco that still has roots in will it do any harm? Or will a need to use that cannazym stuff?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> If a re-pot plants into coco that still has roots in will it do any harm? Or will a need to use that cannazym stuff?


I just took the main rootball out, put the coco into a bucket and broke it up again and repotted and the plants are thriving.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

you can use the cannazyme too, i re use all my coco with that zyme business, more food for the root mass i say.

and i'm tight and getting rid of mountains of coco is a ballache


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

So a can use without also? Does the cannazym jst break it dwn quicker? Excuse my ignorance new to coco always been hydro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

cannazyme will break down old root into food for new roots. you could re use without but fore the sake of the few quid the cannazyme is i say it's worth it. bit like shazza cole


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha cheers dne kinda urgent a re-pot today so al gve.it a bash and invest in some of that in a couple of wks lol


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't use cannazyme.... May be I should??


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 22, 2012)

cannazyme is the shizzle dizzle! Used to use hygrozyme back in my soil days too.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 22, 2012)

Afternoon 6ers some pRon......

Black Rose x Exo Cheese (49 days)
View attachment 2132830View attachment 2132831

Super Lemon Haze (49 days)
View attachment 2132832

Exodus Cheese UK Clone (42 days)
View attachment 2132833

Psychosis UK Clone (7 days lol)
View attachment 2132834


----------



## odessa (Apr 22, 2012)

here are my two bag seeds and a germing fem c99 from female seeds. Day 22 from seed. The bag seeds have been topped and are about 6.5 in". If everything goes right, I hope to flower them at 12" and the c99 at 6-8". I hope it catches up in time! Just started 1/4 strength foxfarm + technaflora magical and b-1. View attachment 2132840


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are the girls that I put in the tent.
left front Grape Krush rear Urkel right front is Harlequin and behind her is Gurple.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2012)

odessa said:


> here are my two bag seeds and a germing fem c99 from female seeds. Day 22 from seed. The bag seeds have been topped and are about 6.5 in". If everything goes right, I hope to flower them at 12" and the c99 at 6-8". I hope it catches up in time! Just started 1/4 strength foxfarm + technaflora magical and b-1. View attachment 2132840


My c99 was vegged a month and topped 2 weeks b4 flower and she still doubled her height during 1st 5 weeks flower

I have one of those thermo/humidity meters as well. I broke the clip off the back though after trying to put the metal back on to stand it up.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2012)

hey guys a lil help,can anybody tell me the name of this plant?


----------



## odessa (Apr 22, 2012)

that's why I want to flower it small. Those bag seeds are growing like weeds..I hate that little metal thing! They break at the worst time. This is like my third one. I'll add that the c99 seeds are tiny! I thought they were bunk by looking at them, but the one I planted popped it's taproot in just a few hours so we'll see.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow they are fast! I bought a 2nd meter that has a wire for an external measurement probe. I use that in my shed to see in/out temps. Out probe doesnt have humidity though. It also has max and min memory. I buy all temp gauges at Wally World


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2012)

genuity said:


> hey guys a lil help,can anybody tell me the name of this plant?


It's called "Bleeding Heart". My parents always grew them in the flower garden when I was growing up.
Beautiful plant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamprocapnos_spectabilis


----------



## odessa (Apr 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Wow they are fast! I bought a 2nd meter that has a wire for an external measurement probe. I use that in my shed to see in/out temps. Out probe doesnt have humidity though. It also has max and min memory. I buy all temp gauges at Wally World


I get mine at wally world too.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 22, 2012)

happy late 420 boys some nice pron for my fellow 600 lads

3 weeks flower Armageddon # 1,2,3,4,5


pic of the group blue cheese and Armageddon 


have a good day every one


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello 6'ers, always someone representin. Nice!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking good Nas


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2012)

Smoking on the Harlequin this morn as I have back pain. Has a smell of biscuits and a taste of a mild gingerbread lol. Not sure what to expect from a high cbd strain. But I do feel a head high high that I thought doesnt come from cbd strains. 

I left more sugar leaf on this when I trimmed it because I have heard there is more cbd there.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Breeders Boutique are running a discount for 420. 50% off all orders. Here are some of the strains you can get......
> *
> ...


Remember, the sale goes until the 28th
*Breeder's Boutique
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/main.php


cof*


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 22, 2012)

nice and chunky nas.

day 19 atw


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2012)

I think Ill buy a cheap new or used window a/c and use it for my tent. Ill find a way to vent back out the house, and passive intake to sides/top from outside tent.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 22, 2012)

President Trophy Winners goes down......LA rocked Van Can-chokes. I remember lst year when there were riots after the lost to Boston, so I am sure the riots will start.

Go Devils....

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Bloody hell, someone send out the lifeboats, I think Holland may just flood today, lol.....been kind of rainy this morgen. Off to water the ladies, seems appropriate.

Peace, DST


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 23, 2012)

Morning 600'ers!! Monday time to WAKE and BAKE!!!

[video=youtube;ZXTC0SmgE2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXTC0SmgE2s[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

What are the chances that you spend 330 euro at a solicitors getting your house documents and personal documents notarised and legalised, only to have them couriered to another country for them to turn up all wet and soggy!!!! WTF, did DHL swim them to the lawyers...fukin retards. Another 330 euro out of pocket tomoz. Oh but we can claim it back from the courier (how long will that take!!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

with the rain in Adam, i imagine the chance to be high. still what a ballache


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

random shots from the tent! it's monday, it's cold and grey but not in the tent!

View attachment 2134495smelly cherry 
View attachment 2134496tall smelly cherry also preggo
View attachment 2134497smelly cherry tall pheno
View attachment 2134498og18 x sour d x chem d 
View attachment 2134499smelly cherry
View attachment 2134500purple preggo smelly cherry
View attachment 2134501larry x svk kush
nes
View attachment 2134503tulips out the garden


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice looking shots Don! Everything is nice and frosty.

FM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

cheers! not sure why the pics aren't displaying!? cheers tho


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 23, 2012)

Great shots don, purple preggo got me lol. Sorry to hear about the rain and issues D. We've been getting a good bit of rain in my parts too. A few days ago I filled up two 35 gallon trashcans with rain water in under 3 minutes from one small gutter system. Made me consider putting gutters and barrels all over the place lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats a lot of rain!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;cx3hdTthh2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3hdTthh2s[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Water sufficient, then you just need to generate your own power and off the grid you go mate....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Water sufficient, then you just need to generate your own power and off the grid you go mate....



Im already on well water, but the rain water is nice to have. We have a good amount of sun and wind, I wouldnt go for solar panels unless they come up with something much much more efficient... Considering the amount of petroleum it takes to make a single panel, practically evens out the saved carbon footprint :shocked: kinda silly imo. 

Wind is something we have allot of in the area. Id love nothing more than to be off the grid.

Edit: well almost nothing more lol but it sure is on my bucket list if there were such a thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate power utility companies and their rates!! I would also love to be off the grid!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

Here,here. I second that.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't been posting much lately for time reasons but want to contribute so I will get some pics up once I get the next round in the flower hydro system. Been making changes again and have gone back, kind of, to the setup I liked the most. The 5x5 vertical room I had in my garage was my favorite and that's what I have going again only using the bottom for hydro and an upper level for soil this time. There's a 1K bulb in the center in place of the two 600s too but I'm not sure that will stay like that. I don't like the increased heat put off by the 1K ballast over the 600 ballasts. I had a thermometer sitting next to two 600 watt ballasts at one point in the bigger garage setup and measured how hot it got near them. I did the same thing recently with my 1K ballast and the area around the ballast gets hotter than with the two 600s. I want to run the bare bulb again too but that's not a priority right now since the warmer months are coming and I don't want to run A/C again.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

I might have to run an a/c on my indoor tent with the house a/c on.
If I move I hope to have a garage with room for a tent or a diy tent so as not to use up space in my house. Hopefully I get to keep my house though and not worry about more than making my grow more efficient!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im already on well water, but the rain water is nice to have. We have a good amount of sun and wind, I wouldnt go for solar panels unless they come up with something much much more efficient... Considering the amount of petroleum it takes to make a single panel, practically evens out the saved carbon footprint :shocked: kinda silly imo.
> 
> Wind is something we have allot of in the area. Id love nothing more than to be off the grid.
> 
> Edit: well almost nothing more lol but it sure is on my bucket list if there were such a thing.


[video=youtube;gSrV3cVp91k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSrV3cVp91k[/video]


----------



## geekmike (Apr 23, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im already on well water, but the rain water is nice to have. We have a good amount of sun and wind, I wouldnt go for solar panels unless they come up with something much much more efficient... Considering the amount of petroleum it takes to make a single panel, practically evens out the saved carbon footprint :shocked: kinda silly imo.
> 
> Wind is something we have allot of in the area. Id love nothing more than to be off the grid.
> 
> Edit: well almost nothing more lol but it sure is on my bucket list if there were such a thing.


I'm right there with you.

I have gravity fed water for my home (live spring about 100ft above me in a 2000 Gallon tank), going to be going hydro electric for some of my property next year and see how well that works. 

Did you ever see my irrigation system for my Green House and grow rooms?

I'm a wood only heat guy here too, the temps are moderate year round so it's not so bad. But I am getting a new wood cooking stove for the living room before this next winter. I'm getting an Alderlea T6, monster wood stove.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn!!

[h=1]Alderlea T6[/h]




Limited Lifetime Warranty
Efficiency (LHV)
80.3%

Standard Features: 
&#8226; Pacific Energy&#8217;s legendary Steel firebox 
&#8226; Huge Glass Door 
&#8226; Extended Burn Technology (EBT) 
&#8226; Concealed Swing-Out Cook Top, Fits 12&#8221; x 15&#8221; pan 
&#8226; Left handled/hinge-right doors standard, Right handled models available 
&#8226; Clean Glass with proven Air Wash 
&#8226; Easy cleaning with ash system and industry-leading ash chute 
&#8226; Rich Metallic Black cast iron finish
&#8226; Easy straight-in fuel loading 
&#8226; Low wall clearances, without added expense of heat shields 
&#8226; Stainless Steel baffle, insulation cover, rails and flame shield 
&#8226; Reliable, durable, non-catalytic technology 
&#8226; Mobile home approved 
&#8226; Inside and outside combustion air capable 
&#8226; Floating firebox for extended stove life

Options:
&#8226; Temperature activated 125 CFM fan
&#8226; Right-handled, hinge-left models available
&#8226; Wood Stove Screen Door


----------



## geekmike (Apr 23, 2012)

That's the one! the cat is included with purchase too!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

haha. Nice looking unit mike


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 23, 2012)

Lucky! That's a fine looking ceramic cat


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm off to the hydro shop to get some more net pots and rapid rooters. Check ya later


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

You guys make me wanna leave the big smoke.......


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2012)

Good afternoon/evening/morning all!

Just a quick update while I wait for Lights On in the flowering box:


















And making a little something from rinsing iso through my used mason jars:


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

Doob that will teach me to rinse them with hot water and dump out my old empty jars.

I wish I had the money to rent/own this place:
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/apa/2972992815.html


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice babies Doob. 

I'd like to live in that place too. Location is great imo and it's a nice sized property. 

I went ahead and put 8 CJ beans in rooters and then in the humidity dome along with some fresh cuttigns from the DOG and Banana moms. Can't wait to have some of that Casey for me own.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

I had some Casey from Worm, damn that shit made me panic!! Crazy fire it was.

Doob I really like the look of the Deep Blue F2


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a guess but I think these seeds may have come from the same place as yours and Worm's.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys 
I think I only ran about 3-oz of iso through 12 used mason jars, and got about 1g of dried smokable.

I really like the Deep Blue, and am going to be trying the DB F3 from *http://breedersboutique.com/site/ *when I order in June.
And some ED.
And some DOG, if available.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

I still need to get my hands on some of that Engineers Dream. Sorry but saying I want some ED just doesn't sound right 

I prefer to use Viagara and Cialis on a voluntary basis, hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Just a guess but I think these seeds may have come from the same place as yours and Worm's.


I never grew any, Worm grew some and gave me some already cured budz to try. It is a strong sativa, and a lil too speedy for my taste, but it is a clean high and not foggy like some though.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice.......


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 23, 2012)

Heya fellas, just dropping' in to say hey real quick... hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice Doob, waste not want not my friend!




Dezracer said:


> Why is that?


Although I spent a lot of time in the city as a youngster I actually grew up in a small town out in the sticks so I kind of still have a hankering for the rural life. Some of my mates say I will never leave the city, but I don't think that is true.....all this talk of being off the grid, self sufficiency, as I get older, that actually seems a 100X cooler than having nice bars, restaurants, cool events and such around you........

Anyway, Goede Morgen allemaal.

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Bobo I had a nice day and hope you and all the 600 did as well. G-nite all


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice Doob, waste not want not my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 23, 2012)

here we go...


Veg...too much to name...

Flower... 7 days for the big ones... 4 in 12/12 for the smaller...


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice one Camp, lookin bushy bush bush. Is that a Mothering Tongue in yer veg area?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 23, 2012)

Amaryllis... the wife loves them. The veg area is getting a big upgrade tomorrow... i moved some of the flowering girls around tonight... and I have my exhale bags coming... cant wait.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah, ok, and I meant mother in laws tongue, lol. Which I have just found out is called Sansevieria trifasciata.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 24, 2012)

i got a bright, shiny, new 600 today  gawd i love my closet 
mr west i have an ex cheese going that i have had to prop up three times. thanks for the tips on the cheese brother. she's got 3 weeks to go yet. the master kush is buffing up too. nice cola. i topped the next kush i staggered in there and have 4 on it. have 5 brazils, and 2 other ex cheese in there now. i gotta make some room, all my spring seedlings took off and are huge. using 600 actual to veg makes a heluva difference. have 20 half gallon sized sprouts thriving. i built a gazebo with pavers and a fireplace, very incognito in the back and i am gonna put 5 or 10 outside in that area. i love spring


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

we like shiney things!!!!!!


----------



## odessa (Apr 24, 2012)

Good morning, all! Here are my bagseeds day 24 from seed. The C99xmaroc is in the red solo cup and just broke soil. View attachment 2136302


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 24, 2012)

Wake and Bake bump with some Agent Orange! MMMMMMmmmmm Orange Juicy...

[video=youtube;_g19fCJotPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g19fCJotPc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2012)

DST said:


> having nice bars, restaurants, cool events and such around you........
> 
> Anyway, Goede Morgen allemaal.
> 
> DST



Just rub it in eh! Lol

I knew what I was in for before the move, so no unpleasent surprises for me so far. If I need to get back to the city (new Orleans) it's not really that far away,,,, let's just say its about $60 gas round trip  best of both worlds. Actually I may decide to hit up the new Orleans market once a month.

Actually will be hitting up jazz fest this year, which is creeping up on me like 420 did. It's this weekend and for 10 days after.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 24, 2012)

Jazz fest is mental... you'd be silly not to go!


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Just rub it in eh! Lol
> 
> I knew what I was in for before the move, so no unpleasent surprises for me so far. If I need to get back to the city (new Orleans) it's not really that far away,,,, let's just say its about $60 gas round trip  best of both worlds. Actually I may decide to hit up the new Orleans market once a month.
> 
> *Actually will be hitting up jazz fest this year, which is creeping up on me like 420 did. It's this weekend and for 10 days after.*


*

wish i had vacay time,id come down to that for sure...hope you have a good time,if you make it.*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2012)

Im sure I'll make it. The prices are insane just like anything ells fun these days, like 80 bucks for one day I think. They were like 10 bucks when I was a kid.... My buddy is giving me tickets anyway though,, so that rocks big time..

Heres the lineup!!!




Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Eagles
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Jimmy Buffett, Acoustic - with Mac McAnally
Foo Fighters 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]The Beach Boys 50th Anniversary Reunion 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Zac Brown Band
The Neville Brothers 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Trombone Shorty & Orleans Avenue 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Al Green
Herbie Hancock and his Band 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Ne-Yo 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]My Morning Jacket 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Bon Iver
Paulina Rubio 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Cee Lo Green 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Florence + the Machine 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Allen Toussaint 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Feist
Bonnie Raitt 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Irma Thomas 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Maze feat. Frankie Beverly 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Dr. John & the Lower 911
Janelle Monáe 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Yolanda Adams 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Iron & Wine 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Pete Fountain
Rodrigo y Gabriela and C.U.B.A. 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Steel Pulse 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Rebirth Brass Band
Grace Potter & the Nocturnals 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Esperanza Spalding: Radio Music Society
funky Meters 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Sharon Jones & the Dap-Kings 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Aaron Neville&#8217;s Gospel Experience
Steve Earle and the Dukes with Special Guest The Mastersons 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Galactic
Preservation Hall and Friends 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Little Anthony & The Imperials 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Ani DiFranco
GIVERS 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Kermit Ruffins & the Barbecue Swingers 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Dianne Reeves
Irvin Mayfield & the New Orleans Jazz Orchestra 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Better Than Ezra
Carolina Chocolate Drops 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Ivan Neville&#8217;s Dumpstaphunk
Bruce Hornsby and the Noisemakers 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Dave Koz 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]The Dirty Dozen Brass Band
Gomez 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]The Pedrito Martinez Group
The Bounce Shake Down feat. Big Freedia, Katey Red, Keedy Black, and DJ Poppa
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Israel Houghton and New Breed 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Seun Kuti & Egypt 80 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Zebra
Amanda Shaw & the Cute Guys 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]James Cotton &#8220;Superharp&#8221; Band
Cowboy Mouth 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Asleep at the Wheel 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Papa Grows Funk
David Sanborn and Joey DeFrancesco 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Bobby Rush
Chuck Leavell & Friends with special guest Bonnie Bramlett 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Ellis Marsalis
Marcia Ball 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Voice of the Wetlands Allstars 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]John Boutté 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Gary Clark Jr.
The Texas Tornados feat. Flaco Jiménez, Augie Myers, and Shawn Sahm
Cubano Be, Cubano Bop: Poncho Sanchez & His Latin Band feat. Terence Blanchard
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Cheikh Lô of Senegal 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Tab Benoit 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Regina Carter's "Reverse Thread&#8221;
Bombino of Niger 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Glen Hansard 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Big Sam's Funky Nation 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Jeremy Davenport
Sarah Jarosz 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Bonerama 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Evelyn Turrentine-Agee
Terri Lyne Carrington&#8217;s Mosaic
Ruby Wilson&#8217;s Tribute to Bessie Smith & Ma Rainey
Wycliffe Gordon Quintet: Hello Pops Tribute to Louis Armstrong 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Donald Harrison
Lindigo of Reunion Island feat. Fixi of France 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Sonny Landreth
Buckwheat Zydeco 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Soul Rebels 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]The Stars of Heaven
Jewel Brown and the Heritage Hall Jazz Band
Rockin&#8217; Dopsie, Jr. & the Zydeco Twisters 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Anders Osborne
Honey Island Swamp Band 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Theresa Andersson 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]John Mooney & Bluesiana
Eric Lindell 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Walter "Wolfman" Washington & the Roadmasters
BeauSoleil avec Michael Doucet 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Pine Leaf Boys
James Andrews & the Crescent City Allstars 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Steve Riley & the Mamou Playboys
Bo Dollis & the Wild Magnolias
Big Chief Monk Boudreaux & the Golden Eagles Mardi Gras Indians
Shamarr Allen & the Underdawgs 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Terrance Simien & the Zydeco Experience
Dr. Michael White & the Original Liberty Jazz Band feat. Thais Clark 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Banu Gibson
Hot 8 Brass Band 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]George French & the New Orleans Storyville Jazz Band
and more are all among the artists scheduled to appear at Jazz Fest.
(The weekend-by-weekend links are above.) 
[FONT=verdana !important]&#8226;[/FONT]Ziggy Marley - Wild and Free Tour
Warren Haynes Band


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Good morning 6ers. A little story to help you appreciate life. So my neighbor across the street has had a bad run. His step son OD'd a couple years back. Then last year, his wife died. Last night, his house went up in smoke and flames! I feel so bad for him. No breaks. But it slapped me in the face for bitching about stupid things like nutrients and temps. I am very fortunate in life to have a commited wife, and 3 rockin' kids. We're all lucky really. (If your reading this on life support, my bad!)


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2012)

trust or not,but this is the reason i want to go
[video=youtube;CFjMeOnqAPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CFjMeOnqAPI[/video]
he is very badazz


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

That is sad afraw.....Good vibes for your neighbour.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 24, 2012)

any one grown big buddas blue cheese before? if so how many weeks did you flower her for?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry about your neighbor AF, sounds like he could use a friend 
my brother just told me late last night that he has late stage esophageal cancer. don't think it's sunk in yet. his dr is treating him aggressively. so thats a good thing. gonna go fish and meditate. i told him i would start making him medibles  wish he didn't live 1000 miles away


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> sorry about your neighbor AF, sounds like he could use a friend
> my brother just told me late last night that he has late stage esophageal cancer. don't think it's sunk in yet. his dr is treating him aggressively. so thats a good thing. gonna go fish and meditate. i told him i would start making him medibles  wish he didn't live 1000 miles away


I'm so sorry. When I lost my mother the ONLY thing that comforted me was the conversations we had while she was still here. Spend shit tons of time with him until he kicks you out like a drunk at 2am.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

Afrawfraw heres some good vibes for your neighbor and anyone else reading this that is having a hard time.

Who, I quit going to concerts a long time ago. I went to enough when I was young, and they were better then anyway.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for the positive energy guys!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn Sunny sorry to hear about yer bro. I hope the drs can help. There are alternative treatments out there too, and those medibles will def help the pain.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Damn Sunny sorry to hear about yer bro. I hope the drs can help. There are alternative treatments out there too, and those medibles will def help the pain.


Not to mention there is a small chance the Cancerous cells react negatively to the Cannabis.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Not to mention there is a small chance the Cancerous cells react negatively to the Cannabis.


http://phoenixtears.ca/


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

try Westy mate, don't know many cheeses he hasn't tried....


nas2007 said:


> any one grown big buddas blue cheese before? if so how many weeks did you flower her for?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Not to mention there is a small chance the Cancerous cells react negatively to the Cannabis.


Yeah thats one of the methods I was talking about. The concentrated oil from cannabis is used by some at daily intervals given orally and has shown to help ALOT of ailments. No guarantees, but def worth a try.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> http://phoenixtears.ca/


Yeah this ^^^^^^^

What are the proper strains to make the proper oil anyway?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah this ^^^^^^^
> 
> What are the proper strains to make the proper oil anyway?


For pain, Afghans produce a lot of oils, and have a indica-ish feel to it. I've used bob Marley and DB (Both Sativas). I found myself washing dishes instead of relaxing. May I suggest an Afghan or Indica?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> For pain, Afghans produce a lot of oils, and have a indica-ish feel to it. I've used bob Marley and DB (Both Sativas). I found myself washing dishes instead of relaxing. May I suggest an Afghan or Indica?


I mean for treating cancer etc, what strains are the ones that are best when made into oil.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am trying to like sativas more for daytime. Cant tell you how many times I smoke in the day and fall asleep and waste time I need to get shit done. BBK was my gateway till I killed the mom by accident during a re-veg.


My white rhino seems to provide strong pain relief, and the re-vegged mom is WAY more vigorous than she was 1st time around for some reason. The buds from her are very greasy to the touch


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for all the support pals, it means alot 
he has had lyme's disease since he was 18 and has been sick his whole life unfortunately. he's 43 and lives in ohio. he's my best friend. our parents were not the best to say the least and it made us very close even tho we are geographically apart.
we're not too down about it, have learned long long ago depression is good for nothing so we try to be optimistic. realistic but optimistic as well. he and i believe there's much relief after this life. is good not to be afraid and feel that the best is yet to come, Jah will take care of it


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 24, 2012)

hello my growers


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello there 209


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Stank Ape. Check out the cool double serrations

Baby Bubba x Cougar


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

Baby bubba, how cute!

Here's some things not so babyish....nuggets of gold..(soz about the lighting, sun was still up)


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 24, 2012)

That under shot with plants and light is cool brother. Nice plants!

Heres another Bubblegum shot.. couple more weeks I am hoping I see the hairs pull back in!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2012)

woof woof!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Check this for pRon. A Bonny Lass indeed 

http://


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Check this for pRon. A Bonny Lass indeed
> 
> http://


Thats a crackin lookin lass there matey.... 

sent u a wee email


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lovely also DST, budding photographer also..... Excuse the pun lol


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking Fat BBC!!!! I reckon at least a couple of weeks....

Very Nice as well Cinders, looks almost reminiscent of the Sour Cherry (but I think there are a few strains that look similarr, perhaps different smoke). Looks slightly lighter than the SCherry. Can't wait to see that one finish up lad.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Looking Fat BBC!!!! I reckon at least a couple of weeks....
> 
> Very Nice as well Cinders, looks almost reminiscent of the Sour Cherry (but I think there are a few strains that look similarr, perhaps different smoke). Looks slightly lighter than the SCherry. Can't wait to see that one finish up lad.


Yea I read Zeus's Take on Harvesting in the Harvesting section, it opened my eyes to harvest time and I know I need to give this one at least 2 weeks more if not more.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know his take, but mine is, receeding hairs, swollen calyxes...simple. I don't like to see white stigmas looking for pollen. I am not a trichome watcher of note.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Looking Fat BBC!!!! I reckon at least a couple of weeks....
> 
> Very Nice as well Cinders, looks almost reminiscent of the Sour Cherry (but I think there are a few strains that look similarr, perhaps different smoke). Looks slightly lighter than the SCherry. Can't wait to see that one finish up lad.


Me to mate, this aswell 
http://


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 24, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't know his take, but mine is, receeding hairs, swollen calyxes...simple. I don't like to see white stigmas looking for pollen. I am not a trichome watcher of note.


I was a trichome watcher and it has mad me harvest early not reaching full potential, I won't let this happen again. I am excited as my meds are already awesome, so I am ready for blast off.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Cheese   

http://






S.L.H ( las U.K.Pheno )
http://






Ive saw this plant grew over near 3 year's and it is still suprising me now i have a cut. Im sure there's a Pic of the size i flipped it at and its only a 3-4 litre pot! The Weed is superb to boot 

Peace
cgg


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 24, 2012)

CGG those are some nice frosty plants....

Here is a cross I made that I am currently growing: Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar




FM


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

The erb is being laid down tonight. Very nice Cinders, BBC, FM!!!!

And FM, that new experiment sure looks nice. Fantastically chubby leaves, and looking uniformed. Are they all from seed?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 24, 2012)

DST said:


> The erb is being laid down tonight. Very nice Cinders, BBC, FM!!!!
> 
> And FM, that new experiment sure looks nice. Fantastically chubby leaves, and looking uniformed. Are they all from seed?


Yes sir, they are all beans I made. The two on the right side are LST'd and the two on the left are not.

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2012)

CGG, I want that cheese!!

FM those look like some of the widest leaves ever, gonna be really nice!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2012)

pr0n!!! looking pretty sweet everyone!



I came across this gem on youtube,,, lmfao
wtf
[video=youtube;fcxbSqrpTw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcxbSqrpTw4[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> CGG, I want that cheese!!
> 
> FM those look like some of the widest leaves ever, gonna be really nice!!


Thank you brotha bass....

FM


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank's bassman, its looking tasty i know, ( Stinky too  ). I hav'nt got an exact date on them but think they'r around 6 week's, going to take them down at diff. times, 8.5 weeks, 9.5, and on untill the S.L.H finnishes about 10. 
Finding it hard to notice much diff from Liver's/Blues, i think the Liver's has a more fruity taste and makes it more cheesy to taste/smell, but the Exodus has more Kick.
The suprise is the Lemon Haze though! I thought i put her in a bit small, and not a very large pot, but its going crazy, every time i feed her the change's is wicked!

Well, i better get the lad's school stuff ready. Time fly's on this forum, must be all the fun


----------



## duchieman (Apr 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I never grew any, Worm grew some and gave me some already cured budz to try. It is a strong sativa, and a lil too speedy for my taste, but it is a clean high and not foggy like some though.


 I got a hold of 3 of those CJ beans and planted 2 of them and they both ended up boys. Or so I thought! I put them both aside for a few more days the turns out one is a girl. Huh! Had me stumped. Unfortunately I had to get rid of a bunch of males the other day and the CJ male, the real one, was one of them. As much as I'd like to flower out a bunch of males I really can't here and now so I only kept two. A Psycho Killer surprise, which I grabbed some cuttings from the female I have just tonight, and a really nice Heri X Extrema male I ended up with that I'll use on my Heri X females. 

Also. Really loved my Deep Blue f2's that I grew. Nice size pine tree like plant with a nice fat cola and great smoke. Because the colas so fat you gotta watch for bud rot so if humidity is an issue you'll wanna be careful. 

Lot's of great pron as always everyone. About the city vs rural, I'm always back and forth. Right now I long for the urban life again, but ultimately I'm pretty sure I'll end up back out on a piece of land somewhere quiet. I'm one who want's to say F off to all the big energy co's and live simple and without them. Maybe one day.

Whodat, that festival lineup is like nothing I've ever seen. That's unreal the people on that list. How the hell they going to squeeze everyone in?

Rock on 600!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you any Pic's of the Psyco Killer suprise Dutchie? Ive got one waiting to be sexed, was that a male and fe-male you got?

I grew one of they C.J's and its first show was a male flower, but when i went to chop it the stink was soooo strong i plucked the ball's off and let it be for it to flower out fe-male with no other male part's and no seed's 
Your Heri crosses sound like firework's man!

F.M, Thanks for the comment on me cheez dude!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Whodat, that festival lineup is like nothing I've ever seen. That's unreal the people on that list. How the hell they going to squeeze everyone in?
> 
> Rock on 600!


It takes 10 day to go through. I'll be sure to take some pics.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

No, I've got nothing current right now C but I did see yours the other day and it looks just like it. Long medium fingers, tight structure, so far, and yes, I planted 2 and got one of each. First time growing this one and I've heard good things. The Heri X Extrema is nice and I'm trying not to be biased. I fluffed 2 Heri moms I had with 1 male Extrema. Then I grew a couple of seeds from each and ended up with some hemied seed from them which I'm growing out now and one girl in flower now is a really nice plant. I'll try to dig up a shot. I grabbed a few the other day.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Morning guys and gals. 6 weeks flores today in the cab. Getting impatient now and feeling like a noob...Is it ready yet? Are we there yet? How long to go?....ffs, lol.

Have a Grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat Day....

DST


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

Grrrr! Power went off just as the las pic was uploading. 



First off, bassman. The other day I posted some Romulan pics and you mentions about the symetry of one and I forgot to reply but here she is again coming along. Number 2 is almost as uniform and the third is bushier and speratic. These are Highlanders Romulans which where bred from JDB Romulans. This evening I had everything else but the Romulans out of the tent and I had my head over them while watering and I got hit with this really sweet fruity smell. So far I'm liking these girls. 





























































































Dirty Heri. This girl is not topped or anything.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

That plant is beaming with happiness Duchie!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

A RIU member just told me that the 420 Promo thread was removed, LMFAO you lamos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks D. I just spent about 4 hrs tonight potting up and watering and feeding and my body is just aching right now but when I looked at my garden when I was done I was beaming and it was all worth it. I've got this Dog X Extrema going, that some old guy crossed, and she's a beaut too! She's about 3.5 feet tall with these big ass coarse serrated leaves that look like tanned leather when you look at it. She stands shoulder to shoulder with my Chocolate rain. 

Ok, so best shot I've got right now. Back row, middle is the Dog X Extrema and too the right is Chocolate Rain. Under the DogX is the Heri/Extrema from the above post.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> A RIU member just told me that the 420 Promo thread was removed, LMFAO you lamos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Haha. It's all good promo either way you look at it D. Word gets around. Hell, even Donny Osmond was told to go out and cause some shit and maybe even get arrested if he could so as to revive his career. Don't know whatever happened there though. Maybe toilet papering his Utah neighbors house just wasn't gonna cut it. lol 

Who wants to cause some shyte on BB's behalf in the name of promotion?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

donny osmond, lmfao........

*BREEDERS' BOUTIQUE 420 PROMO

THESE GUYS ARE GIVING RIU MEMBERS 50% DISCOUNT ON PURCHASES. ENTER CODE 420 AT THE CHECKOUT BY ALL ACCOUNTS. NO INTERNET LINK, JUST STICK BREEDERS' BOUTIQUE IN GOOGLE....
*


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

Oooooh! You're gonna get in trouble! Muahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Livin on the edge eh Duchie!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

lol. You only live once.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful plants, duchie!


not a bad job on the google search engine results ranking:


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey, I have nothing to do with the Breeders Buffy Theme.......lol.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

How bout Breeders bang on?

Bang on what?

Is that supposed to be like, "hey mate, that breeders bang on!" Or is it like an orgy thing "Breeders bang on brother, they just bang on!"

Oh, and thank you Doobs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hxFSqQQ3f4k]http://youtu.be/hxFSqQQ3f4k[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

at least it was not
breeders bang out of order.....

more like

RIU bang out of order....


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I came across this gem on youtube,,, lmfao
> wtf
> [video=youtube;fcxbSqrpTw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcxbSqrpTw4[/video]


LMFAO!!! Hahaha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

A little more lively than The Breeders...


"_The Breeders are not punk rock!_"

[video=youtube_share;WOcaSOx3qtU]http://youtu.be/WOcaSOx3qtU[/video]

*this is not quite punk rock either. Kind of melds into some 80's Metal for the guitar solo, but then gets back to a Motorhead groove, so, whatevs.


----------



## odessa (Apr 25, 2012)

man this site is tough to get answers. I'm just gonna stick with my 600w crew. I have a ? My plants have been vegging for 25 days and up until today reeked like skunk. Now they just have that normal plant veg smell. Does anyone know what this is about? I'm not really worried, it's just strange.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Woohooo, SUNS OUT GUYS!!!!

Quick Q, lollorosso lettuce. For some reason everytime they get direct sun they seem to flop a bit....I wasn't aware they would be that sensitive?!?!?!?!? Got them in the shade kind of now.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy crap, it's almost 4am! Gotta get my ass to bed. Been a slice guys, catch ya's tammarah!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> How bout Breeders bang on?
> 
> Bang on what?
> 
> ...


An orgy thing haha


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Could it be that you are getting more use to the smell. I know my smelling of skunky smells is somewhat below my wifes nose for example. You just get acustomed to it I guess. Either that or your plants are changing, putting out different pheremones and terpenes.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terpene

just a suggestion.......



odessa said:


> man this site is tough to get answers. I'm just gonna stick with my 600w crew. I have a ? My plants have been vegging for 25 days and up until today reeked like skunk. Now they just have that normal plant veg smell. Does anyone know what this is about? I'm not really worried, it's just strange.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

night night Duchie, welterusten jongen!


duchieman said:


> Holy crap, it's almost 4am! Gotta get my ass to bed. Been a slice guys, catch ya's tammarah!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

Plants go through many phase of growth, and for cannabis, production of terpenes (aromatic oils) varies throughout the process.

Terpenes are used to attract insects that might help pollenation, resist pests, resist fungi, attract stoners, and tip off 5-0.

If the smells decrease, it can be because the plants resources are being used for something else.
But the smell will return when it feels the need to produce more terpenes, especially when in flowering.

*get to sleep, duchie!


----------



## odessa (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah I stuck my nose in them for a good 1o min. I think you're right that they're just changing. My wife doesn't smoke at all and she is my guide as when to change the carbon filter. Thank you for answering. It seems like every thread I post in just stops, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

good to see we are singing from the same page Doobs.....

hows the strawberry blossoms this fine evening?


----------



## curly604 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fucking love this thread you guys rock! , here's my 600w led grow day 23 in flower  these leds are kicking some serious ass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

The flowers are doing great!
Some have dropped their petals, so I'll be keeping an eye out for berries in the coming days.

If I get enough, I might (will) have to bake a nice angel food cake and make a batch of strawberry sauce to top it with.

"Food".
Never takes me many times of saying "food" to make it sound like a ridiculous word.
food, food, food, food, food, food...


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking top notch curly. The LEDs always make the grows look totally outta space, lol. Awesome architecture on that first pic....beautiful!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

I only have one strawberry plant. May get some more. I'll be lucky to get a handfull I reckon, lol.


DoobieBrother said:


> The flowers are doing great!
> Some have dropped their petals, so I'll be keeping an eye out for berries in the coming days.
> 
> If I get enough, I might (will) have to bake a nice angel food cake and make a batch of strawberry sauce to top it with.
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

Look good curly, ive never realy looked into led's much. Like dst said the sure make the plant look bonny, what they like for yeild at 600w ? Going to get a couple new lights after this run but need a cool tube i think.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a couple of cool tubes just sitting there doing nothing mate....


----------



## curly604 (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Looking top notch curly. The LEDs always make the grows look totally outta space, lol. Awesome architecture on that first pic....beautiful!!!


thanks for the kind words DST , every time i open my tent its like im opening a portal to space  haha love the purple blueish colour and man o man the growth has beeeen amaaaazing cant wait to see the end results.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, your stinky room's harvest more than makes up for any small strawberry harvest. 

I watered & fed with fish emulsion yesterday and just now checked more closely, and there are actual berries forming all over!
I haven't had fresh-from-the-garden strawberries in about 20 years.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> donny osmond, lmfao........
> 
> *BREEDERS' BOUTIQUE 420 PROMO
> 
> ...


and that link is.........
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

cheers bud, lets hope they don't shut down the 600 thread.....


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Well you know they are going to taste 10x better than anything else you get, Doobs!!!!!


DoobieBrother said:


> Well, your stinky room's harvest more than makes up for any small strawberry harvest.
> 
> I watered & fed with fish emulsion yesterday and just now checked more closely, and there are actual berries forming all over!
> I haven't had fresh-from-the-garden strawberries in about 20 years.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

A quick update:

9 days since transplanting, and 4 days since switching to 12/12:








Strawberries:




























And with that, I'm off to bed.
I have an appointment with my oncologist tomorrow up in Portland to review my latest blood test results.
Fingers crossed I get to skip a course of treatment.
Will be back online after some sleep, as the appointment isn't until 2-pm.
You all have a good night/morning/day/evening!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

have a strawberry of a sleep lad, lol good luck with the test tomorrow!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> A quick update:
> 
> 9 days since transplanting, and 4 days since switching to 12/12:
> 
> ...


gorgeous pics doobie!! wow, looooove hydro strawberries, just magical!!! haven't been here a while, i been real busy with a family issue  little sad, on a bright note thought!!! here is my new Jack x baby, 11 days old and starting to toughen up

Hey 600's beautiful pics this thread moves like a bullet train!! good work DST u ROCK!!

Day 11, hope she doesn't slow down!!! running only 75% food strength, it seems as though jack is touchy, i ran a little more a couple of days ago, and noticed some minor sweat burn on the tips, so i emptied 10 litres out and put fresh water, she looks much happier, and temps are at an incredibly stable 26 degrees with my new air-cooled hood and ducting, i'm soo happy to have that running more efficiently 

ooohh sorry dribbling day 11


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Flow, nice Jack you got there. A few of the lads have run it in the past I think.....

You going for a one plant screen again?

Sorry about the fam problems, hope everything sorts itself out.

Peace, DST


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Flow, nice Jack you got there. A few of the lads have run it in the past I think.....
> 
> You going for a one plant screen again?
> 
> ...


Thanx man it does look alot more interesting than my last plant at day 11, so glad i document everything, very helpful.

Yes going for the 2 screen method again, do u think i could be looking at a longer flower time?? i mean i will find out soon enough, my mentors in week 3-4 i think, i have heard it could have a strong sativa influence.....any help would help put my mind at ease, and start to prepare for how big i can scrog, the nodes are very stretchy, not sure if thats due to my lighthood having glass and less intense light, i don't know enough in that respect, also can having the tent too cold be bad?? it was 24 this morning, so i turned my evap cooler off and the exit room fan down

thanx for the possitivity, its hard at the moment, and no shit having this RIU and a few good lads to chat to really helps , i could cry you know, i haven't cried in years. U guys rock. this site rocks 

thanx again,. flo


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Time is a great healer of most things flow....more time, less pain.

And yeh, I reckon JAck is going to be a longer flowerer. A friend and I were growing Jack Herer back in the 90's and it was a 10 weeker then. I know the genetics are not 100% the same now but I would imagine it's still got a bit of time in it..

Peace to you down under,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

LEDs in da house! Sweet.

Morning all, get it juicy like a watermelon today, ok!

Edit: Wow I missed an entire page... Not juicy.

Doob a few days ago I ate a strawberry of my own, first one in MANY years... It was the best strawberry I'd ever eaten (I kept telling myself that lol) I swear I could taste it for like 10 minutes after it was gone! Sweetest feeling,, to bad I only have two plants.


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

how did you get on with all the veggies you grew last year whodat, they turn out dank?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> how did you get on with all the veggies you grew last year whodat, they turn out dank?


Pretty dank ghb, thanks. Everything produced and tasted great. But I only got 2 tiny ears of corn lol. I'm doing it big this year.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

corn ears....that just sounds funny to me.


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

did you grow the strawbs in supersoil? that would be pretty awesome


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Terpenes are used to attract insects that might help pollenation, resist pests, resist fungi, attract stoners, and tip off 5-0.


 Good thing I went to bed before I read this. The belly laugh would have woken the house up. Well them terpenes sure get my attention. I can only think of one other thing in life that I like to get my nose into like that and never leave. Well, it's not really my nose but, close enough. Well yeah, then again, sometimes it's my nose. 

So anyway, back to the smell thing. I'm with everyone else on you just having your nose in there too much Odessa.  Another thing I do to get the smell of the plant is I rub the stem. I wouldn't do it if they're too young though. They're a little fragile still and you could find yourself in trouble. 


Doobie, best of luck at your appointment today. Hope it's all what you want to hear.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> corn ears....that just sounds funny to me.


Shhhhhhh, they can hear you. Be careful or they'll send those demon children after you.



ghb said:


> did you grow the strawbs in supersoil? that would be pretty awesome


The ones I had last year did NOTHING, I may have buried it too deep idk it grew but did not fruit. The ones I have now are actually in used supersoil per subs recipe.... Yes I lugged around two garbage bags full of used soil across the country lol I have issues letting soil go! I do have a 35 odd gallon trashcan FULL of unused subs SS though! I just cant decide what to grow in it,,, I was even considering just making teas from it...

I did plant a watermelon in some of the SS so will see how it turns out,,, Hopefully its juicy like a watermelon  I cant get that crap song out my head, I made the mistake of listening to it again this morning


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Good thing I went to bed before I read this. The belly laugh would have woken the house up. Well them terpenes sure get my attention. I can only think of one other thing in life that I like to get my nose into like that and never leave. Well, it's not really my nose but, close enough. Well yeah, then again, sometimes it's my nose.
> 
> So anyway, back to the smell thing. I'm with everyone else on you just having your nose in there too much Odessa.  Another thing I do to get the smell of the plant is I rub the stem. I wouldn't do it if they're too young though. They're a little fragile still and you could find yourself in trouble.
> 
> ...


Insert "like" here. hahaha funny shit.

I was thinking the same thing about doobs post,,, a clever witty fella we got


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

No,not the Children of the Ears.....aaaagggghhh, run to the corn!!

Soil issues, lmfao....


----------



## odessa (Apr 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Good thing I went to bed before I read this. The belly laugh would have woken the house up. Well them terpenes sure get my attention. I can only think of one other thing in life that I like to get my nose into like that and never leave. Well, it's not really my nose but, close enough. Well yeah, then again, sometimes it's my nose.
> 
> So anyway, back to the smell thing. I'm with everyone else on you just having your nose in there too much Odessa.  Another thing I do to get the smell of the plant is I rub the stem. I wouldn't do it if they're too young though. They're a little fragile still and you could find yourself in trouble.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're right about me being up my plant's ass. You guys in here rock! I can't get interaction anywhere else on this forum.


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

The ones I had last year did NOTHING, I may have buried it too deep idk it grew but did not fruit. The ones I have now are actually in used supersoil per subs recipe.... Yes I lugged around two garbage bags full of used soil across the country lol I have issues letting soil go! I do have a 35 odd gallon trashcan FULL of unused subs SS though! I just cant decide what to grow in it,,, I was even considering just making teas from it...

I did plant a watermelon in some of the SS so will see how it turn out,,, Hopefully it juicy like a watermelon




I cant get that crap song out my head, I made the mistake of listening to it again this morning










lol, carting round used soil is epic. i don't have the first clue about growing strawbs but i would guess they don't require much ferts so you will prob be better off in the used super soil, i bet the micro life is still kicking ass in there too.

have you not grown any more dank in SS since the spacebomb?, i say go for round 2!

forgot to insert quote, should have known better, this thread is one of the faster moving ones since kev left


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Everyone is treated in a friendly manner in the 6, Odessa that's how we roll...some peeps on here don't even bother posting much anywhere else, it's just cliques and arguments and trolls for the most part. But if you are up for banter then it can be fun at times. But the 6 is a safe haven! Peace bru, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> lol, carting round used soil is epic. i don't have the first clue about growing strawbs but i would guess they don't require much ferts so you will prob be better off in the used super soil, i bet the micro life is still kicking ass in there too.
> 
> have you not grown any more dank in SS since the spacebomb?, i say go for round 2!


The used SS is still good stuff imo just needs a little something... I still give compost tea to everything in sight.

As far as ganja growing is concerned,,, now is not the time or place unfortunately... I will be back sooner or later but I will be back, and better then ever.


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

sad news whodat, i hope you and yours are all well and safe. we will miss the pr0n show.

i look forward to seeing you back up and running again one day soon.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 25, 2012)

I often wondered about aroma and taste, sort of lacking or what I expect. I learned that the terpenes and terpenoids come on strong on down slope of plant life, I think I was harvesting before that robbing me of smell, taste and potency. Have some now testing new time frame on now...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> The used SS is still good stuff imo just needs a little something... I still give compost tea to everything in sight.
> 
> As far as ganja growing is concerned,,, now is not the time or place unfortunately... I will be back sooner or later but I will be back, and better then ever.


Very unfortunate. =(


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> sad news whodat, i hope you and yours are all well and safe. we will miss the pr0n show.
> 
> i look forward to seeing you back up and running again one day soon.





afrawfraw said:


> Very unfortunate. =(



Thanks, all is great otherwise! Loving life and am in good health. I'm still growing plants though, lots and lots of veggies... It's a good thing... So a few years of this under my belt will undoubtedly fine tune my green thumb!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Interesting Upskirt shots.





And yes, I'll be cleaning the tube, lol. as I am replacing an hps for a mh this week.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

always interesting shots DST!! yep i'm still up, 2:47am daaaaaamn

your shots remind me of hydroponics in space, ahhhhhh maybe i'm just dazed and confused hehe

hey i gotta ask, you get much accidental run off on to other plants sometimes?? how do you manage that? i'm guessing you move these plants in and out, am i right?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

I love upskirt shots


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 25, 2012)

Sup 600!? Haven't shared some prOn in awhile, here's an AK47 getting chopped right now. I flowered her in a 7 gallon fabric container in super soil super cropped and lollipopped. Crank dank, drink scotch and sleep with loose women. 

View attachment 2138471View attachment 2138474View attachment 2138477View attachment 2138479View attachment 2138480View attachment 2138481View attachment 2138482View attachment 2138483View attachment 2138484View attachment 2138485View attachment 2138486View attachment 2138487


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 25, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Sup 600!? Haven't shared some prOn in awhile, here's an AK47 getting chopped right now. I flowered her in a 7 gallon fabric container in super soil super cropped and lollipopped. Crank dank, drink scotch and sleep with loose women.
> 
> View attachment 2138471View attachment 2138474View attachment 2138477View attachment 2138479View attachment 2138480View attachment 2138481View attachment 2138482View attachment 2138483View attachment 2138484View attachment 2138485View attachment 2138486View attachment 2138487


Damn AK47 Canopy of Colas....hell yeah bro, nice loose pRon(like the women) 

@DST you are motivating me to do a Vert set up....Nice shot!!!

FM


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

nice work man!!! when did you lollypop her? got some heeeavy nugs up top man, beeeautiful


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn AK47 Canopy of Colas....hell yeah bro, nice loose pRon(like the women)
> 
> @DST you are motivating me to do a Vert set up....Nice shot!!!
> 
> FM


Thanks again man, hells yeah, get another tent and setup a vertical lol. 





flowamasta said:


> nice work man!!! when did you lollypop her? got some heeeavy nugs up top man, beeeautiful


I start my lollipopping and super cropping in veg and continue through the 3rd or 4th week of 12/12 based on development. AK tends to produce fairly well even under the canopy, but I think she responds to lollipopping even better!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

I have trays under all my plants so run off it captured by them. However I do get excited at times and find when rushed I can often over water the top plants. You also need to make sure the pot is level (that helps a bunch, lmao)...I have had a waterfall before where the water just kept running over the side of the pot and I wasn't really watching, lol....
Anyway, I tend to only really move the front plants out of the cab. The rest get tied into the wall incase the get too top heavy and fall over. It gets to much to try and pull plants out of the back as you basically need to empty the whole thing (these are the pitfalls!!! especially with such limited space).
If the trays get to heavy with water I either get a baster and suck the water out, or try and get the tray out without spilling too much. You can see a few spill spots here and there on leaves though. No biggy.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Me too, can you tell? 


whodatnation said:


> I love upskirt shots


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> I have trays under all my plants so run off it captured by them. However I do get excited at times and find when rushed I can often over water the top plants. You also need to make sure the pot is level (that helps a bunch, lmao)...I have had a waterfall before where the water just kept running over the side of the pot and I wasn't really watching, lol....
> Anyway, I tend to only really move the front plants out of the cab. The rest get tied into the wall incase the get too top heavy and fall over. It gets to much to try and pull plants out of the back as you basically need to empty the whole thing (these are the pitfalls!!! especially with such limited space).
> If the trays get to heavy with water I either get a baster and suck the water out, or try and get the tray out without spilling too much. You can see a few spill spots here and there on leaves though. No biggy.



You dont like upskirts as much as I do!!! lol

I figured thats how you went about watering... Do you ever worry about the shelves collapsing? emphasis on colla 
I would have to reinforce the shelves and add some kind of irrigation system,,, and beef up on trays maybe even one big tray for each shelf. I would worry about the water too much lol it would ease my little mind to do those things.

But you obviously have been getting by juuuuuuuuuuuuuust fine n' dandy! big ups.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Sup 600!? Haven't shared some prOn in awhile, here's an AK47 getting chopped right now. I flowered her in a 7 gallon fabric container in super soil super cropped and lollipopped. Crank dank, drink scotch and sleep with loose women.
> 
> View attachment 2138471View attachment 2138474View attachment 2138477View attachment 2138479View attachment 2138480View attachment 2138481View attachment 2138482View attachment 2138483View attachment 2138484View attachment 2138485View attachment 2138486View attachment 2138487


excellent pr0n shwag! I read that ak is at its best un-topped,, but by all means you did great... but with my own exp (i grew an ak cut for a while) she did not do so great when I topped and lstd her,,,, but when I left her alone to make a main cola she went ape shit! 

Can I please post some old pr0n!? pretty please!?

ok I will 

AK

In soil~




hydro~ 12/12 from rooted clone  the cola dry came out to 79.4 grams and I think everything was right around 8 oz dry.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2012)

Shwag that AK is kicking ass!!

Who that cola is bigger than the extinguisher...lol!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks again man, hells yeah, get another tent and setup a vertical lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the reply man, good info, you have inspired me to be more thorough with my beast, do you think it makes a difference to the growth up top during veg if you lollypop that is, or mainly for flowering, i myself ended up with around 2 oz of popcorn, i threw them straight in the bubble bags eeeeghhhh i got enough hash for now, i may do some experimenting with Jacx, if anyone has some good knowledge on Jack feel free to add, i see mixed reports online with Jack herer x skunk #1, which i'm pretty sure it is, some skunk anyway.

thanx again Shwagbag. interesting


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

Whodat. They didn't publish pics of Marilyn Munroe only once. I think those AK-47 shots are 600 club classics. 

Shwag, that girl looks great, Nice job. I pretty much lollipop everything. Usually during the first potting up and then maybe some more afterward. Sooner the better in my opinion. Why waste energy? Topping I haven't done in a while but I did supercrop a Colombian Gold a week or so ago. I'm finding I'm preferring not topping but there are definitely some that definitely could have benefited from it, like the CG. Oh well. Next time.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 25, 2012)

my big Durban Poison mother that was in flower, has hermied,,, pulled it last night,,, now just 3rd gen 3 week old Durbans in flower... bout 6 of them... sad sad day... there goes a good couple ounces.the next few days i will be waching the rest of them very very very very carefully. think it was just the issue with lighting... the 1000w breaking... going down to 125w for a few days... and then back to 600w and then 12/12 as well... let's hope the others make it just fine...

pics next week maybe...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

So I planted some cherry tomato seeds in peat a while back. I got them from an old Italian man I did a service call for one day. They were the actual dried out tomatoes, leaves and all, so I had to pick out and clean the seed. I soaked them and coated them in myco and planted 2 or 3 each pellet. I meant to get on to planting others and didn't get back to them so the dome was never put on and the pellets got pretty dry. All of a sudden they're sprouting. Anyway, thinned out the pellets to one each and threw the ones I pulled onto the bottom of the tray. Today I see this. 

















































































Hey! How did this get here?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow duch that looks so delicious. Hey do they eat seals in Canada? 

FM


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

lol I wouldn't know FM, never had it.

OK buddy, I think your a little high. Those are battered shrimp, not baby seal. lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 25, 2012)

Ohhh yeah whodat, I remember those shots, fuggin stellar! I never knew what strain those pics were until now. That shit makes some beastly colas. I don't really do a lot of topping but I will if I feel the canopy needs more sites. Mostly just cropping to keep it the same height generally. Where did you get those genetics? FM is looking to try some AK and needs a bone where to get solid genetics. Good day 600 - SB



duchieman said:


> Whodat. They didn't publish pics of Marilyn Munroe only once. I think those AK-47 shots are 600 club classics.
> 
> Shwag, that girl looks great, Nice job. I pretty much lollipop everything. Usually during the first potting up and then maybe some more afterward. Sooner the better in my opinion. Why waste energy? Topping I haven't done in a while but I did supercrop a Colombian Gold a week or so ago. I'm finding I'm preferring not topping but there are definitely some that definitely could have benefited from it, like the CG. Oh well. Next time.


THanks Duchie, I agree, those AK shots of Whodat's are def 600 club classics LOL. Monumental photographic moments, Kodak should buy the rights to them from Whodat. I top some, not a lot though. 



bassman999 said:


> Shwag that AK is kicking ass!!
> 
> Who that cola is bigger than the extinguisher...lol!!


Thanks bass!



flowamasta said:


> thanx for the reply man, good info, you have inspired me to be more thorough with my beast, do you think it makes a difference to the growth up top during veg if you lollypop that is, or mainly for flowering, i myself ended up with around 2 oz of popcorn, i threw them straight in the bubble bags eeeeghhhh i got enough hash for now, i may do some experimenting with Jacx, if anyone has some good knowledge on Jack feel free to add, i see mixed reports online with Jack herer x skunk #1, which i'm pretty sure it is, some skunk anyway.
> 
> thanx again Shwagbag. interesting


I do think it makes a difference yes. I agree with Duchie, the earlier the better. By removing some of the fodder underneath during veg it puts more effort towards maturing the tops and allows for better penetration and distribution IMO. I don't go too crazy during veg but I keep it "clean". Anything I don't see being a cola goes to compost, I usually leave fan leaves underneath to die off naturally and prune mostly bud sites. My plants tend to do better with thorough lollipopping b/c I only grow in 4 x 4 tents. I cram the effers full so the competition for light is fierce and very little makes it below the canopy. After switching 12/12 I prune quite a bit during the stretch and then shortly thereafter. Once I feel I've pruned enough then I prune some more lol. Advice I read from Al B. Fuct in his SoG threads. Experimentation will dial you in, its all about getting a feel for what you want. I used to get a lot of popcorn too, now I've got the plan dialed in with my style and growing conditions. The larger the plant, the more lollipopping is necessary for me. Good luck!

Shwag


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Ohhh yeah whodat, I remember those shots, fuggin stellar! I never knew what strain those pics were until now. That shit makes some beastly colas. I don't really do a lot of topping but I will if I feel the canopy needs more sites. Mostly just cropping to keep it the same height generally. Where did you get those genetics? FM is looking to try some AK and needs a bone where to get solid genetics. Good day 600 - SB



It was a clone floating around colorado, sadly I dont have it anymore but we had a good time 




duchieman said:


> lol I wouldn't know FM, never had it.
> 
> OK buddy, I think your a little high. Those are battered shrimp, not baby seal. lol



Get it, battered baby seal. 

Nice toms btw  I love cherry tomatoes, I planted a shit load of them... Im sure the fairy is going to be doing some rush deliveries once mine are done


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> lol I wouldn't know FM, never had it.
> 
> OK buddy, I think your a little high. Those are battered shrimp, not baby seal. lol


I dont mind trying different foods. I read it in a magazine that Canada it is legal to serve Seal as a food. I read there is no fat and its very tender.

FM


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont mind trying different foods. I read it in a magazine that Canada it is legal to serve Seal as a food. I read there is no fat and its very tender.
> 
> FM


 Yeah, sorry bout that FM, I was being a bit of a smart ass but I was wondering where that came from. lol. I'm sure your right though. The hunt is still legal so the market is there. While I think it's more an east coast thing and then a posh dining experience everywhere else here, I'm sure a lot is shipped to other markets around the world. Not something you'll readily find anywhere near me I don't think. Staple food for Inuit since they've been there anyway. I bet like a lot of fish and sea foods they're a great source of all things good for you. 

Anyway, that pic was from a long time ago, but I do have some tiger shrimp, Chinese noodles and a bunch of other stuff so I think I'm gonna go eat. Need a shrimp batter recipe.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

Funny, I pulled some of my boiled crawfish out the freezer last night. Still good!

I also think seafood has a bunch of goodies in it for us,,, I also thing we all need to diversify our diets, one of the easy luxuries of modern days... Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 25, 2012)

Getting ready to chill with the wife but thought I would drop some shots of my buds before I go.. they getting close few more weeks! Peace and see you guys tomorrow.

View attachment 2139051View attachment 2139052View attachment 2139053View attachment 2139054


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

Some upskirt pr0n! and crawfish et tu fe pr0n!
















I should have cleaned the bowl a little before the pic hu?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 25, 2012)

Damn nice bowl of food whodat!!!!

Sup Sixers,

Well I dont have nothing to use to hang the hood so I decided to do it vert. LOL oh well, should work I hope.



Have a great night Sixerz...Bruins lose in OT!!!!

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn nice bowl of food whodat!!!!
> 
> Sup Sixers,
> 
> ...


Thanks fam 
Ever consider bare bulb?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

If you go bare bulb, use protection...

Wacka wacka wacka.


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 25, 2012)

Haven't posted here for a loooooong time (last post was post #30641 and showed pics of my new (at that time) hydro setup...well, still going strong and getting great yields (averaging over 500 grams from per light (6 lights total)).

Enough yapping, here are a few pics







































The ones on the right are at week 8 (buds looking nice but leaves are pointed up...some sort of nute problem I didn't tale the time to address...about one week left so I'm just going to ride them out this time)...plants on the left just started week 5, look super healty and are already almost as fat as the ones on the right!!! Front two tables are 3 days flowering.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

That is soooo beautiful! 

Edit. Hey drew. Checked out your vid. Nice scrog! How many plants you got there?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

Plus rep all day on that! very nice. Good to see ya again med head. 




afrawfraw said:


> If you go bare bulb, use protection...
> 
> Wacka wacka wacka.


Yeah, you might get burned


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 25, 2012)

Its like that cause I dont have anything to hang it up yet. Beautiful grow medhead!!! Damn that is some serious growing right there.

The pRon is on!!!

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

Some entertainment...

[video=youtube;MGaaSUTIG2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGaaSUTIG2s[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats probably the most he has moved in a long time. Maybe he lost 5 lbs smashing his Xbox! Good one whodat!

FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

Now I don't feel so bad about punching my grow box the other night.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats probably the most he has moved in a long time. Maybe he lost 5 lbs smashing his Xbox! Good one whodat!
> 
> FM


ouch 


DoobieBrother said:


> Now I don't feel so bad about punching my grow box the other night.


Iv done that before! multiple times.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Some entertainment...
> 
> [video=youtube;MGaaSUTIG2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGaaSUTIG2s[/video]


 Wow. I had to watch that in silence (it's late). Caught the first couple of seconds but that's it. All I can say is, it got him outside. I have a word....ENABLERS!

Doobie man, what's up? Why you punching things? Doesn't sound like you. How about today? How'd that doc visit go?


----------



## Gorbzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Some entertainment...
> 
> [video=youtube;MGaaSUTIG2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGaaSUTIG2s[/video]


Hahahaha he sounds like cartman from southpark


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, duchie 

That was the night I forgot to add drain holes in the drip tray for my strawberries.
As soon as I realized my mistake, it was too late, as I'd already watered.
I mixed the soil for the strawberries to be fast draining (50/50 soil/perlite) and by the time I put down the watering jug the tray had filled up with the nasty run-off, right up to the brim.
I had poo-water sloshing all over and no way to put the (now heavy) flower box & tray down, and every time I made a tiny move, more would slosh out.
So I got one end resting on the shelf in the grow box and, while trying to figure out how to do it without spilling too much more, I kind of vented with a good right hand hay maker.
Not the brightest thing, but, well, that's me.
No broken bones, just a bit of a dent in the box.
I think that's the first time my wife ever saw me hit something.
For the record, my growbox weighs in at 350-lbs, and it has another 200-lbs of stuff stored on top of it, so I built it to be a solid mofo.

As for my doctor's visit, the numbers weren't great, so I have to go back in for a follow up in 3 months.
And I get more chemo, which sucks, since I am now out of wackus tobbacus.
Ah well, could be worse. 


*and I finally got my doctor to start looking into my fingers joints aching (never in 40 years of playing music). He thinks it might be early stages of arthritis, so they x-ray'd both hands and will let me know what they see.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

So we got baby toms, BBC's fat colas, Baby seals , Crawfish, What looks like a Vertical Tent possibly, Awesome Med grow, and now nannernannernannernannernannernannernannernanner FATMAN! And that's just this page.........

Morning everyBUD!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Doobs, that doesn't sound terribly good my friend. And Damn, I was about to charge up the fairy and realised I may even need to go and get my own supplies soon as well. I will see what I can do though me old mucker....may take a few to sort out......

And arthritis to boot....bloody orrible stuff!!!




DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, duchie
> 
> That was the night I forgot to add drain holes in the drip tray for my strawberries.
> As soon as I realized my mistake, it was too late, as I'd already watered.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

There have been others in the club who were out & in need, and I was in between harvests and was distracted by things so much that I really botched it up for a couple of grows.
The wife even asked a few weeks ago if I was going to be sending out The Love Tub to someone, but at the time all I had was a half-oz of sugarleaf and a smidge of finger hash.
Felt _*really*_ bad that I couldn't offer help.
I keep The Luv Tub in front of me on my computer desk to remind myself of an unpaid debt and that, at the very next opportunity, I have to pay it forward, or back.
This grow, with the simpler nutes (thank you, COF, for letting us know about Tomato-tone (and similar nutes)), everything is on track, and I have a staggered grow to keep it perpetual.
I should have hunted down some clones to jumpstart things, but my guy in Portland is out of it, so I know no one anymore, but The Luv Tub will be ready for it's next Mission of Mercy in a couple more months, and I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the opportunity to spread the 600 Love back out into the world.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Doobs, fret not my friend. We know you are a real good geez!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, at least a genuine geez 
I almost lost a couple of fingers in a firefight in '92, and am hoping what's going on with them now is just from improper nutrition, and having jumped back into playing bass full throttle. I was playing about 6 to 8 hours a day, every day, for about 9 months last year, so am hoping it's just that it was too much, too quickly.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Well just take it easy bru...fingers are important for rolling dem doobs!!! Or get practising with your toes!!!

I have a lovely picture of my arthritis, lol. The doctor gave it to me after my last operation....looks horrible!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

(was away for a bit playing bass before bed)

I'd like to see ol' Tip Top roll it like Tom does 42secs into the vid:

[video=youtube_share;yiZXH4phZPk]http://youtu.be/yiZXH4phZPk[/video]

Man, sorry to hear about your own troubles with it!
Tomorrow I'm going to start adding some flaxseed oil capsules to my daily intake to see if it helps a little.
My mom and wife swear by the stuff, so it's time to try it.
Mostly, it just thins the blood and allows it to get into places it normally wouldn't, bringing oxygen & nutrients in and waste out, which theoretically reduces inflammation & pain in the joints.
I'll have to call my doc and get his ok on it. I forgot to ask him yesterday.
I know part of it is the damn chemo messes up the old immune system and arthritis is something I need to be careful of, so I hope it's just from age & over-doing it with the constant bass & keyboard practicing.

Well, I'm off to sleep. It's 4-am, and I need to take the wife into work in 4-1/2 hours.
I hope your day goes well, and will see you later today!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheers bud, now get some sleep. That also helps us by all accounts!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 26, 2012)

Good morning all. Sorry to bail like that. Got into watching Religulous and couldn't stay up anymore. I remember your water incident now Doob. I would have had a bit of a tantrum too I think. Not like our emotionally challenged friend in the video, which I'm going to listen to now that everyone's up and out, but I'd be making some noise. 

Sorry to hear about your test. Keep on Truckin though and see if you can off load that shit somewhere. As far as joints, I too have been hurting in a lot of places lately. I was actually checking out fibromyalgia definitions last night trying to figure things out. I've got an MRI/Arthrogram booked for a couple of weeks from now to look at my hip and lower back but I also think I've got some arthritis happening. My carpal in my right hand has been killer lately. Excruciating at times. But then there's the other kind of ache and cramping, that's in the left hand as well, that's been going on and it's just "there", if you know what I mean. The newest thing is the hot burn that feels like you actually burned yourself. And yes, trying to get your doctor to pay attention can be a challenge! Grrrr!

Anyway, I'm waking and baking and rambling and there's probably 10 new posts in the time it's taken me to do this.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2012)

As an amputee (and arthritis sufferer), I get the "burns" and electrical shocks and I have found that ibuprofen works best when these flair ups occur.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Can you imagine if we all got together, lol....it'd be like the Star Wars Cantina on Mos Eisley!!! lmao.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> As an amputee (and arthritis sufferer), I get the "burns" and electrical shocks and I have found that ibuprofen works best when these flair ups occur.
> 
> 
> cof


I used to take Aleve(sodium naproxen) for my pain until the doc told me that was doing some damage to my kidney's. Since then ive switched to Ibuprofen and it seems to work much better. But thee are time when none of that works and i'm having to take prescription meds.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Bunch of old fuckers in here! I have arthritis in my neck of all places, didn't know that was even possible! And two bulging discs they want to remove and fuse some hip bone in there. I'll be pushing that shit out as long as possible. I've been hooked on norcs for like a year and a half but have been off them for 3 weeks now. My liver was aching, which I mean literally and is the same feeling I had before I quit drinking 5 years ago. So safe to say I have some liver damage there. Why can't we just party and have a good time our whole life with no repercussions!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Why can't we just party and have a good time our whole life with no repercussions!


Because then the world would be fucked, no jobs, no money, bad housing.....oh, it's kind fo like that, lol.....PAAAAAARRRRTTTTYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

And I actually quite like the chilling bit. Partying all the time is like anything (except weed) it can become tiresome and "niet goed voor u!"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Bunch of old fuckers in here! [...] Why can't we just party and have a good time our whole life with no repercussions!


Lol, im only 25. And we call the people who are able to that addicts, where repercussions don't matter.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

Deep Purple x Haze. She's also in Super Soil and in a smaller container than I should have used, I think that is a 3 gallon grow bag. She loves to stretch like crazy but it looks like she'll make some nice long colas. Have a good day 600!


----------



## nowhereland (Apr 26, 2012)

^ at what age did you clip all that under growth?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;E5k5Wtd9-_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5k5Wtd9-_Q[/video]







http://www.kushperfume.com/


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

nowhereland said:


> ^ at what age did you clip all that under growth?


 Through veg and still pruning. The aggressive pruning is over now, just pulling a cpl popcorns here and there. Lots of pruning during the stretch to clean her up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice BC! Looks yummy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Nice BC! Looks yummy.


No kidding. I didnt grow them, but it is still a nice feeling to know that my pollen chucking had a good outcome 

I like to see others growing my creations


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn! 
I coughed just looking at those pics!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of all the ailments and illnesses here on the 600. I have my share of them, but I am the most worried about my daughter. I have a report from her neurologist that might make it possible for us to get SSI or SSDI for her though.
I took my girls outta the flower tent and put them in the veg area that I am modifying. They did not fit in the tent and were getting bleached badly. I have to figure out how to vent the light and seal the light, and then I can bring some from outside back in to flower.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm sorry for even complaining about my piddly stuff, bassman.
My problems, except the leukemia, are all from me abusing my body.
I sure hope you & your family are able to get the help that SSI/SSDI will provide.
If I could trade what good health I have with your daughter, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone heard of a strain called "DMT"? I just saw it listed at a local dispensary as a clone


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought DMT was a hallucinatory substance... lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm sorry for even complaining about my piddly stuff, bassman.
> My problems, except the leukemia, are all from me abusing my body.
> I sure hope you & your family are able to get the help that SSI/SSDI will provide.
> If I could trade what good health I have with your daughter, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


Dude, dont feel guilty we each have our own problems. We will work it out I am sure. How is leukemia your fault anyway bro?
Thanx for the kind remarks bro!!
I didnt read right.
Yeah my body except may back was all my fault as well. Drugs and taking bad care of myself. All we can do is learn from our mistakes and try to heal ourselves and teach others how not to treat themselves with us as examples.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

Cruzer still rockin! Nice pics, lovely shafts'o'bud.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I thought DMT was a hallucinatory substance... lol


It is like LSD I think, but they have a strain called that at El Camino Wellness here in Sac in clone form.

Guess it must be some trippy bud!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Dude, dont feel guilty we each have our own problems. We will work it out I am sure. How is leukemia your fault anyway bro?
> 
> I didnt read right.
> Yeah my body except may back was all my fault as well. Drugs and taking bad care of myself. All we can do is learn from our mistakes and try to heal ourselves and teach others how not to treat themselves with us as examples.


First off. Bassman, you have a sick child. No bigger problem in the world. Dude, you need a break and I hope it comes to you guys in a big way, and soon.

I admit fault too for most of my ailments and while some where from partying and having fun, many are from working my ass off in physical, wear and tear jobs. And then there's the genetic thing and they're not getting off the hook here. nuh uh. They will be held accountable.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanx Duchie I appreciate it. Shes honor-roll all the way till 7th grade and her grades are falling gradually each yr. This last report card she got an F and 2 D's. She cant run well anymore. She was the fastest kid in the 6th grade over even the boys. I think we might be able to get her better help if she gets the SSDI. The Neuro surgeon we are allowed to see wont try to even do the biopsy. He is so scared of malpractice lawsuits to do surgery I think. I guess better not to have him do it is he isnt confident, but there are drs that do it I have read of plenty of success stories relating to Pharyngioma removal....


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Bass, I hope that the report from the doc helps in getting the SSDI. I know that it would be a great help to you.

I also hope that you find a doc willing to do whatever is necessary to help fix your little girl.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Evening 6ers.... How long you think a got left????

View attachment 2140109View attachment 2140110View attachment 2140111View attachment 2140112View attachment 2140113


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks done to me... But then again I tend to chop early, lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks done to me... But then again I tend to chop early, lol.


U no Bill a was thinkin that myself, mostly cloudy trichs now few clear, no amber a can see but my eyesight aint the best lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Calyxes look pretty swollen done, or very soon Id say


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

i wood let go another week or two scotia but thats just me


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn the pr0n is droppin in this biotch!! nice!

Im also sorry to hear about the ailments of our 600 brethren  saddens me.


on a lighter note, I was checking my mail and anyone familiar with yahoo news articles knows who chris chase is,,, I enjoy reading all the user comments about his articles and found one that made me laugh pretty hard.

"Is being Chris Chased the same as being Rick Rolled?" lmfao


Scotia~ Id let it go a lil longer, maybe a week or so.  but its all a matter of personal preference really. Some like a lil early some like a lil late and some like in between. These factors can also be somewhat strain specific.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 26, 2012)

That's crazy bass. Could get into a whole rant on that but I won't, so again good luck with that report.

Scotia, I'd be thinking of cutting now too I think. Nice plant.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Bass, I hope that the report from the doc helps in getting the SSDI. I know that it would be a great help to you.
> 
> I also hope that you find a doc willing to do whatever is necessary to help fix your little girl.


Thanx BC, the Dr's didnt want to write a report or give an opinion even. I cussed out a neuro 2 yrs ago and she dumped us, but there was no point going on with her if she wasnt gonna try to help. Drs might think they are there to get paid, but fuck that!! If they dont help us ditch em. 
It was like you say you broke up with a girl in public to save face, after she dumped you in private earlier. That Dr was shit-canned way b4 we got the message not to come back.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Scotia, those r Cheese ? Look really good!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks 6'ers will be chopping at the wknd I think, will post up some harvest pics


----------



## curly604 (Apr 26, 2012)

what up 600'ers , just thought i would throw it out there .... was it this thread where someone post a link to breeders boutique with a 50% off code? just asking cause i just bought some sour cherry beans from them and then i thought hey ... i have never heard of these guys and when i went to the contact page it looed a little sketchy .... anyone dealt with them before/ had problems or anything? cheers


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

My Hindu skunk clone stinks and so does the GDP x Salmon Creek Big Bud.

A few pics of what going on right now.


Messy in all the areas right now as I am remodeling still.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Moms look like frikkin trees!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Moms look like frikkin trees!!!


You should see the ones I put outside. The Larry Og was over 7ft and about as wide. She is about dead now. Not sure what her deal is though. The Querkle is like 7ft almost and doing better. The rhino and Gods Gift have are looking way better too. The Grape ape and Plat Og are still recovering from severe wind burn atm. I might snap some pics. The Rhino GG and Querkle might came back inside now. I think the rain and cold prolly killed the mites. I will get the scope and check em again.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

curly604 said:


> what up 600'ers , just thought i would throw it out there .... was it this thread where someone post a link to breeders boutique with a 50% off code? just asking cause i just bought some sour cherry beans from them and then i thought hey ... i have never heard of these guys and when i went to the contact page it looed a little sketchy .... anyone dealt with them before/ had problems or anything? cheers


Aye curly mate, this was one of the threads with the discount on it yeah. I've dealt with them before and got me order something like a week later. Well actually it was seaofseeds I ordered from but it was BB gear. I did order myself through the BB website on 4-19. Got some Sour cherrys as well. I'm sure it will all work out for you bro. I know a couple people, who know a couple people, and I can tell you they are all top notch guys at Breeders Boutique.

I can't wait for some purple in my closet.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

All this pRon is making me want to flip my switch!!!! Good shit Sixerz! Sup brotha jig

FM


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

bb or breeders boutique r good chaps and good seed bank.
i also did a order on the 420 promo,
also emailed the addy on site and had some deep detailed chats on there strains and asked for tips and advice on growing certain strains. all emails answered polite and quick. looking forward to getting my order and looking forward doing future buisness with them too. am a fussy sod but i cant fault them!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Fam... things are all right. I'm excited about the big game 7 tonight. I'm pulling for your devils. The cricket team I'm pulling for is the Daredevils. So good devil vibes all around, ha.

My plants have blown up in the last couple days. I think I see a few males, so that's a bit of a bummer. I'll have to get some pics up. Weather is shitty today, so I'm stuck inside. However I finally finished redoing my floors and they look great. Smells much less like cat piss in that room now, lol. Actually quite a nice room now.

I'll go snap a couple pics... nothing to compare with all the green goodness everyone is posting up.

Sucks about the misfortune Camp.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Curly, Breeders Boutique is a collective of growers from RIU and the 600 Club, so if you think they are sketchy, well then the 600 Club is also sketchy, lol.



Seriously, why do you think the contact page is sketchy? Would be interested as I am sure they do not want the organisation to give that impression. Pray tell?



And of course whatever you have ordered I am sure they will send you. Sour Cherry is a strain from a grower called Hemlock.



Peace,



DST













curly604 said:


> what up 600'ers , just thought i would throw it out there .... was it this thread where someone post a link to breeders boutique with a 50% off code? just asking cause i just bought some sour cherry beans from them and then i thought hey ... i have never heard of these guys and when i went to the contact page it looed a little sketchy .... anyone dealt with them before/ had problems or anything? cheers


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet!!!!!





mad dog bark said:


> bb or breeders boutique r good chaps and good seed bank. i also did a order on the 420 promo, also emailed the addy on site and had some deep detailed chats on there strains and asked for tips and advice on growing certain strains. all emails answered polite and quick. looking forward to getting my order and looking forward doing future buisness with them too. am a fussy sod but i cant fault them!





jigfresh said:


> Hey Fam... things are all right. I'm excited about the big game 7 tonight. I'm pulling for your devils. The cricket team I'm pulling for is the Daredevils. So good devil vibes all around, ha. My plants have blown up in the last couple days. I think I see a few males, so that's a bit of a bummer. I'll have to get some pics up. Weather is shitty today, so I'm stuck inside. However I finally finished redoing my floors and they look great. Smells much less like cat piss in that room now, lol. Actually quite a nice room now. I'll go snap a couple pics... nothing to compare with all the green goodness everyone is posting up. Sucks about the misfortune Camp.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Aye curly mate, this was one of the threads with the discount on it yeah. I've dealt with them before and got me order something like a week later. Well actually it was seaofseeds I ordered from but it was BB gear. I did order myself through the BB website on 4-19. Got some Sour cherrys as well. I'm sure it will all work out for you bro. I know a couple people, who know a couple people, and I can tell you they are all top notch guys at Breeders Boutique.
> 
> I can't wait for some purple in my closet.


well thank you my kind sir for putting my worries to ease  i just got an email from them too notifying me that they recieved my payment .... yaaay! haha cant wait to have some purple in my tent as well! cheers man thanks again


----------



## curly604 (Apr 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Curly, Breeders Boutique is a collective of growers from RIU and the 600 Club, so if you think they are sketchy, well then the 600 Club is also sketchy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what up dst , wasnt calling BB skechy at all , just on there contact page there is no given address and the telephone number is 123456789...... kinda raised my eyebrow a bit maybe if he is around or you chat with him at all tell buddy to put an address and a legit phone number so people dont get scared. by no means was i calling their company out or anything in fact i give them mad props for the 50% off sale .... attitude only had 10% off ..... just worried me when i could not find any real info on the address or phone number ..... unless im wrong and 123456789 is the phone number ..... i dont think so though.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 26, 2012)

srry there was a given address ......" breeders boutique adress 1" again i could be wrong but that dose not seem like a real address to me lol


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

sweet, thanks for bringing thatt up, and I agree, it does look bloody sketchy, lol. I'll drop the guy an email and let him know it needs changed. Cheers, and funnily enough I just had a joint of the Sour cherry  I am sure you'll find a nice pheno, but there are a few in it from what I grew of it. But mine were mostly colourfu which was nicel


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not a greedy man. I just want 1 female purple plant, and I'll be happy.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 26, 2012)

DST said:


> sweet, thanks for bringing thatt up, and I agree, it does look bloody sketchy, lol. I'll drop the guy an email and let him know it needs changed. Cheers, and funnily enough I just had a joint of the Sour cherry  I am sure you'll find a nice pheno, but there are a few in it from what I grew of it. But mine were mostly colourfu which was nicel


glad you agree dst  , just smoked one of it! your lucky bastard! i gotta wait 3 months for this shit lol , how was the smoke/high? also i read on the site that ya there are a few phenos one of which is just green , did ya see that one pop up or mostly red purpleish?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

12/12 from seed plants. Kinda bummed. I counted at least 5 males out the 10. I woulda thunk popping 15 beans was enough to fill my 10 spot garden with ladies. Guess killing 5 out the gate doesn't help. They were probably all ladies too.

Well here are the ones still left.


Is this a boy?


Node spacing on the cd X nypd


Fused Leaf


A couple ?p X sb


----------



## supchaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Ye man, that second pic is a very mannish plant, sorry to say


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a green, but it was super tight, grapefruit sour taste. Nice dunt to it as well. More upstairs I thought...well I am normally snoring on the couch about now lol.

I had an insane red with super tight buds, (still got a bit left) and a really really insane purple one which is actually pictured on the site



curly604 said:


> glad you agree dst  , just smoked one of it! your lucky bastard! i gotta wait 3 months for this shit lol , how was the smoke/high? also i read on the site that ya there are a few phenos one of which is just green , did ya see that one pop up or mostly red purpleish?


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2012)

not looking that bad,i was thinking that nypd x cd would be reaching for the sky,flower must of not started yet.
the ?purp x spacebomb is looking real thick,them two pics look like they wil be beast,if females.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 26, 2012)

great news man  thanks so much for the info i cant wait to get these bad boys going .... i got some purple kush going right now but it just has slight purple hues .... great stuff but i want a full purple or red plant is that too much to ask?


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

they all look kind of chubby! apart from runt on the right! lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i want a full purple or red plant is that too much to ask?


a mere drop in the ocean of requests


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

While we are on the subject, what is your favorite strain from the selection at BB? Don't make your brain explode trying to figure it out though lol. 

SB


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

DOG! lol.....clear winner.

Pscho Killer/DEEP BLUE/ENGINEERS DREAM come close as well. And the DPQ is just a gem for breeding with, and lovely to smoke. I have only experienced 1 grow of deep psychosis and not had a chance on the Qwazy qwake or the SmellyCherry. The Sour Cherry for me is a daytime smoke really, nice up to it. It's def growing on me but again, I would need to do another grow before putting it up against the 4 up there.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Do you guys have any secrets to not binge eating late at night when elevated? I keep fucking up night after night, I eat like a whole nother meal!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

DST said:


> DOG! lol.....clear winner.
> 
> Pscho Killer/DEEP BLUE/ENGINEERS DREAM come close as well. And the DPQ is just a gem for breeding with, and lovely to smoke. I have only experienced 1 grow of deep psychosis and not had a chance on the Qwazy qwake or the SmellyCherry. The Sour Cherry for me is a daytime smoke really, nice up to it. It's def growing on me
> 
> ...


I knew you would say that lol. Any problems with the hermies pollinating other plants? That's the only thing that scares me is the fact that the male pollen was taken from a female that hermied naturally as opposed to conditional force. The last hermie I had seeded my entire box in the perpetual grow 

I'm leaning towards the sour cherry just for the bag appeal and the fact that I like sativas for their energetic-get-shit-done high.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Do you guys have any secrets to not binge eating late at night when elevated? I keep fucking up night after night, I eat like a whole nother meal!


I counter that by not eating all day, lol.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Do you guys have any secrets to not binge eating late at night when elevated? I keep fucking up night after night, I eat like a whole nother meal!


idk,but i try to smoke erl,oil,bubble...i find it dose not give me that much of appetite,if any.

yea,whats up with that lil runt jig?
was see topp?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Making home made laundry detergent today. 

Also gonna make some Posole (Pozole) for dinner. Should be tasty!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I counter that by not eating all day, lol.


LOL

< Guilty! Its hard to stay away from the fridge and pantry no doubt, ahaha. I've been pretty disciplined lately though, I stick to healthier snacks and low carbs if I'm going to go nuts on the munchies.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> LOL
> 
> < Guilty! Its hard to stay away from the fridge and pantry no doubt, ahaha. I've been pretty disciplined lately though, I stick to healthier snacks and low carbs if I'm going to go nuts on the munchies.


^^^like^^^^


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

That little runt just didn't want to grow like the others. I was sure she was dead a long time ago, but she never kicked the bucket, just stayed exactly the same for a long time. She was all the way leaned over, so she needed a toothpick to hold her up. She has just in the past few days grown a little bit. I bet she'll be the biggest producer out of the lot.

Wife made home made lotion last week. Gotta love doing shit yourself.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 26, 2012)

genuity said:


> ^^^like^^^^


One of my favorite snacks is celery stalks with natural peanut butter and dried cherries and blueberries. CRUSH!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Ive made soap at home, thats a pretty cool process. Pretty trippy to be washing yourself with drain cleaner


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

borax is drain cleaner?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 26, 2012)

No when you make soap at home you use lye, which is pure drain cleaner. Theres a chemical reaction when you mix it all together with the oil n shit called saponification. It turns the flesh eating lye into skin cleanin bubbles!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

_ am eating a homemade trail mix type thing when I get munchies, instead of chips etc..._


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 26, 2012)

When I get the munchies at night, I go pearl diving


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Better for you than chips for you Dez


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> No when you make soap at home you use lye, which is pure drain cleaner. Theres a chemical reaction when you mix it all together with the oil n shit called saponification. It turns the flesh eating lye into skin cleanin bubbles!


no im making laundry detergent as opposed to store bought tide or something.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

What do you make that with?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> 12/12 from seed plants. Kinda bummed. I counted at least 5 males out the 10. I woulda thunk popping 15 beans was enough to fill my 10 spot garden with ladies. Guess killing 5 out the gate doesn't help. They were probably all ladies too.
> 
> Well here are the ones still left.
> View attachment 2140338
> ...



Man that pic on the left looks like the ?p... and the pic on the right looks more liek SB with a touch of ?p... I really hope at least one turns out for ya.










Iv read a little on the making soap thing when I was finding uses for wood ash in the garden... interesting.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

I&#8217;ve been experimenting with making lots of cleaning supplies at home, but this one is by far the craziest &#8211; and the most successful. Basically, I made a giant bucket of slime that works incredibly well as laundry detergent at a cost of about three cents a load. For comparison&#8217;s sake, a jumbo container of Tide at Amazon.comcosts $28.99 for 96 loads, or a cost of $0.30 a load. Thus, with each load of this stuff, I&#8217;m saving more than a quarter. Even better &#8211; *I got to make a giant bucket of slime in the kitchen and my wife approved of it.*
Here&#8217;s what you need:
- 1 bar of soap (whatever kind you like; I used Lever 2000 because we have tons of bars of it from a case we bought a while back)
- 1 box of *washing* soda (look for it in the laundry detergent aisle at your local department store &#8211; it comes in an Arm & Hammer box and will contain enough for six batches of this stuff)
- 1 box of borax (this is _not_ necessary, but I&#8217;ve found it really kicks the cleaning up a notch &#8211; one box of borax will contain more than enough for tons of batches of this homemade detergent &#8211; if you decide to use this, *be careful*)
- A five gallon bucket with a lid (or a bucket that will hold more than 15 liters &#8211; ask around &#8211; these aren&#8217;t too tough to acquire)
- Three gallons of tap water
- A big spoon to stir the mixture with
- A measuring cup
- A knife
*Step One:* Put about four cups of water into a pan on your stove and turn the heat up on high until it&#8217;s almost boiling. While you&#8217;re waiting, whip out a knife and start shaving strips off of the bar of soap into the water, whittling it down. Keep the heat below a boil and keep shaving the soap. Eventually, you&#8217;ll shave up the whole bar, then stir the hot water until the soap is dissolved and you have some highly soapy water.
*Step Two:* Put three gallons of hot water (11 liters or so) into the five gallon bucket &#8211; the easiest way is to fill up three gallon milk jugs worth of it. Then mix in the hot soapy water from step one, stir it for a while, then add a cup of the washing soda. Keep stirring it for another minute or two, then add a half cup of borax if you are using borax. Stir for another couple of minutes, then let the stuff sit overnight to cool.
And you&#8217;re done. When you wake up in the morning, you&#8217;ll have a bucket of gelatinous slime that&#8217;s a paler shade of the soap that you used (in our case, it&#8217;s a very pale greenish blue). One measuring cup full of this slime will be roughly what you need to do a load of laundry &#8211; and the ingredients are basically the same as laundry detergent. Thus, out of three gallons, you&#8217;ll get about 48 loads of laundry. If you do this six times, you&#8217;ll have used six bars of soap ($0.99 each), one box of washing soda ($2.49 at our store), and about half a box of borax ($2.49 at our store, so $1.25) and make 288 loads of laundry. This comes up to a cost of right around three cents a gallon, or *a savings of $70*.
Plus, *you can make slime in the kitchen &#8211; and have a legitimate reason for doing so!*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

Was ist los, meinen 600 kameraden?

I love it when the lights come on in the box!
_Reach for the sky, varmints!_
(_BMF_)












And one (_in the foreground_) is a bonny lass! 
(_6 days since turning lights to 12/12_)












"Ich hatt' Einen Kamaraden"

Ich hatt' einen Kameraden,
Einen bessern findst du nit.
Die Trommel schlug zum Streite,
Er ging an meiner Seite
In gleichem Schritt und Tritt.
Eine Kugel kam geflogen:
Gilt sie mir oder gilt sie dir?
Sie hat ihn weggerissen,
Er liegt zu meinen Füßen
Als wär's ein Stück von mir
Will mir die Hand noch reichen,
Derweil ich eben lad'.
"Kann dir die Hand nicht geben,
Bleib du im ew'gen Leben
Mein guter Kamerad!"

I once had a comrade,
you won't find a better one.
The drum was rolling for battle,
he was marching by my side
in the same pace and stride.
A bullet flew towards us
meant for you or for me?
It did tear him away,
he lies at my feet
like he was a part of me.

He wants to reach his hand to me,
while I'm just reloading my gun.
"Can't give you my hand for now,
you rest in eternal life
My good comrade!"


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I&#8217;ve been experimenting with making lots of cleaning supplies at home, but this one is by far the craziest &#8211; and the most successful. Basically, I made a giant bucket of slime that works incredibly well as laundry detergent at a cost of about three cents a load. For comparison&#8217;s sake, a jumbo container of Tide at Amazon.comcosts $28.99 for 96 loads, or a cost of $0.30 a load. Thus, with each load of this stuff, I&#8217;m saving more than a quarter. Even better &#8211; *I got to make a giant bucket of slime in the kitchen and my wife approved of it.*
> Here&#8217;s what you need:
> - 1 bar of soap (whatever kind you like; I used Lever 2000 because we have tons of bars of it from a case we bought a while back)
> - 1 box of *washing* soda (look for it in the laundry detergent aisle at your local department store &#8211; it comes in an Arm & Hammer box and will contain enough for six batches of this stuff)
> ...


Can you build me a car please?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I&#8217;ve been experimenting with making lots of cleaning supplies at home, but this one is by far the craziest &#8211; and the most successful. Basically, I made a giant bucket of slime that works incredibly well as laundry detergent at a cost of about three cents a load. For comparison&#8217;s sake, a jumbo container of Tide at Amazon.comcosts $28.99 for 96 loads, or a cost of $0.30 a load. Thus, with each load of this stuff, I&#8217;m saving more than a quarter. Even better &#8211; *I got to make a giant bucket of slime in the kitchen and my wife approved of it.*
> Here&#8217;s what you need:
> - 1 bar of soap (whatever kind you like; I used Lever 2000 because we have tons of bars of it from a case we bought a while back)
> - 1 box of *washing* soda (look for it in the laundry detergent aisle at your local department store &#8211; it comes in an Arm & Hammer box and will contain enough for six batches of this stuff)
> ...


AND each 48 load batch saves one whole liquid detergent container from being used & thrown away.












Awesomeness!

*"*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to billcollector99 again.





*"


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

Long game, eh FM?

I started writing my first book tonight. 570 words in.

Weekend is almost here.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

Way to go, jig!
The best I can do is short stories, so props!
Need to get Oprah to shill it, or try for the Colbert Bump!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

RIU PM system is not PRIVATE at all. The internal system monitors your messages BTW.

If you have questions relating to BB. PLEASE PLEASE only PM me at the private email account linked to BB. 

Thanks,

DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn thats pretty sad. Why even bother calling them PMs??
On a good note, my Devils won Game 7 and advance to play the bitch Flygirls

Here is my mini screen of love....
View attachment 2141085

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Screens coming along nicely. have you flipped it yet FM?

Devils, I assume that is hockey?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2012)

The wife knows the way to a man's heart...
She knew I was a bit down & came home with this for me to cook up for dinner:

*_My apologies to those who're on a diet!_ 
**_And if you're vegetarian or vegan: these are not the droids you are looking for...

_


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow Doob that looks awesome.

@DST, no not yet, I want the screen full. Yes Devils is Hockey. Whats awesome is that there are NO CANADIAN TEAMS left...

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

hahaha, you Canadians and Amercians love each other really, lol.....just like the English and the Scots.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> hahaha, you Canadians and Amercians love each other really, lol.....just like the English and the Scots.


DST can i make that my new sig?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

sure thing, you might want to correct the spelling of American though, lol...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2012)

Typical scot cant spell for a damn

hehe... good morgen bru


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Morning lad.


----------



## odessa (Apr 27, 2012)

Morning all! Here are my bagseeds at day 27 veg

and here is my femmed c99xmaroc at 7 days. I accidentally ripped off a cotyledon, but it seems fine.View attachment 2141265


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> sure thing, you might want to correct the spelling of American though, lol...


I rather like the original. We're as close to Martians as any 1 population gets! So I rather like Amercians, LOL!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 27, 2012)

odessa said:


> Morning all! Here are my bagseeds at day 27 vegView attachment 2141258
> 
> and here is my femmed c99xmaroc at 7 days. I accidentally ripped off a cotyledon, but it seems fine.View attachment 2141265


Personally, I'd trim the foliage hanging down and sitting on the pot. When the leaves come in contact with something, evaporation takes much longer, so transpiration is limited. Just MHO. Otherwise they look good.


----------



## odessa (Apr 27, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Personally, I'd trim the foliage hanging down and sitting on the pot. When the leaves come in contact with something, evaporation takes much longer, so transpiration is limited. Just MHO. Otherwise they look good.


I totally see what you are saying. Since it's only two leaves between both plants, I'm not going ot trim. If they went around the whole pot I would.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> hahaha, you Canadians and Amercians love each other really, lol.....just like the English and the Scots.


Reminds me of a scene from "The Irishman" :

*Danny Greene: Mr. MacLeish; Danny Green. 
Mr. MacLeish: I know who ya are. You're the tool who sent me this... Four thousand to unload each vessel? Are you outta your fucking mind? The price is two thousand. We have a contract and you're going to honor it or I'm going to lock out your union. Is that clear ya fuckin' potato eater? 
Danny Greene: Potato eater? Seeing as how the potato was the only source of nutrition in Ireland for 300 years and half the population including my ancestors died in the great famine, I'd say that term is insensitive. Speaking of culinary tastes, Mr. MacLeish, you're Scottish aren't you? Let's talk about Haggis. Haggis is seasoned lard stuffed into a sheep's colon. So I may be a potato eater Mr. MacLeish but I don't eat fat out of a sheep's asshole... What do you think of the new carpet?
*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The wife knows the way to a man's heart...
> She knew I was a bit down & came home with this for me to cook up for dinner:
> 
> *_My apologies to those who're on a diet!_
> ...



That is exactly my comfort food too, doob! Last time I needed it, I thought I had lost 2lbs,,, a week later turns out it was a falls alarm lol 
Last night I stayed up late (like 12am lol) and had a giant glass of chocolate milk in your honor, hope things look up for ya soon brother. 







Wakie wakie everyone!! *running around 600 beating pots and pans together* time to get up!!! lol Morning/afternoon/good night all.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

RIU have banned me from sending PM's guys, so don't expect to be getting whispered sweet nothings from me anytime soon, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> hahaha, you Canadians and Amercians love each other really, lol.....just like the English and the Scots.


 Oooh, big can o worms. Anyone bring an opener?  We kicked ass in 1812 and burned down the White House once. What's to say we can't do it again? Booyah!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> RIU have banned me from sending PM's guys, so don't expect to be getting whispered sweet nothings from me anytime soon, lol.


What the hell? why?


duchieman said:


> Oooh, big can o worms. Anyone bring an opener?  We kicked ass in 1812 and burned down the White House once. What's to say we can't do it again? Booyah!


I thought it was technically the brits who did that,,, take the damn house I dont want it anymore! but be careful, its known to corrupt any man who touches it.

lol
[video=youtube;0BoO3_5tU8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BoO3_5tU8A[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;4WcOcgc3WN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WcOcgc3WN4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;DBpgcZ1zYJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBpgcZ1zYJs[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd send you a PM and tell ya whodat but I can't lol.....basically riu are like the Govt, they monitor and read eveyones PM's, or they certainly do mine.....whatever.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

didn't mean to start a Can vs US thing, lol.....fight fight fight fight!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

Skip to 2:30!! lolololol

[video=youtube;DCaiHbNz0kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCaiHbNz0kU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I'd send you a PM and tell ya whodat but I can't lol.....basically riu are like the Govt, they monitor and read eveyones PM's, or they certainly do mine.....whatever.


Iv sent maybe 10 pms in my entire riu existence lol


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

for arguments sake, let's just call them Messages from now on, lol....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2012)

You got banned from pm's because of Breeder's Boutique....and this is the same Breeders Boutique that you attempted to purchase advertising thru riu-and they didn't even answer your inquiry? I don't understand riu's philosophy....and I don't think they do either.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, not much private about it.

Well sorry but I gotta go and get this day started, D, have a great evening.

Dont forget to pray to fsm before you go to sleep.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I think with FDD's recent unfortunate event they are probably quite para. Unfortunately people do ask questions and I guess it's my own fault for responding about BB internally within RIU....no one ever sees, "but they get away with it", as a counter argument. Cover your own arse, I have taught everyone who works for me that, unfortunately on this occassion the words "sell" and "seed" got caught by the man in his machine and I never covered my arse, so yeh, I broke the rule but it was in a PM so didn't see this as being something public. But I guess if the servers where seized then the Federales could say that members where discussing this sort of thing......so as I say, whatever it doesn't surprise me, it's just a tad annoying.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;wUE6Sl79rw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUE6Sl79rw8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

1000 blesses to the fsm!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Ted de Merde!!! lol....


----------



## duchieman (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;j3JMSTPSsbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3JMSTPSsbU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2012)

got to watch them [red flag words],i think its one of them bots that search for key words...and bb is on that radar,along with a few others.
but who knows.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

BB are def in the cross hairs Gen, lol......anyway, regardless of my views, you got to stick by the rules in this life eh!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I thought it was technically the brits who did that,,, take the damn house I dont want it anymore! but be careful, its known to corrupt any man who touches it.
> 
> lol


 The house thing, yeah you're right, but technically we're still tied to the Commonwealth so even today we're somewhat British. My daughter was just saying yesterday that because of that, we'd be able to vote in British elections if we were residents there. 1867 was our independence but up until the Constitution Act of 1982, Britain still had powers to make laws here.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> BB are def in the cross hairs Gen, lol......anyway, regardless of my views, you got to stick by the rules in this life eh!!!!!


yea,but in this world/game...this is a good thing,cause the word is getting out....good or bad publictiy...is still publictiy<<<<i think thats the right word...lol


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Too right Gen!!!! Publicity is just that.....I ain't throwing my toys out the pram thats for sure.

Blue Pit update on the Breeders showcase...https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-53.html#post7357306


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 27, 2012)

Ive Been Gone For A While 
WHATS HAPPENINNNNNNNNNNNN everybody.
Ive been working with a really unique group of local growers doing some crosses im about to do my first Breeding project soon 
Ive been testing alot of stuff made by my folks
Bubba Kush x Corleone Kush aka
BUBBA DANKO Day 64(Todays Day 67) She reeks of nothing but Kush shes unbelievable















Then We Have Spudnik (Alien Bomb x Chernobyl) Day 30 (Taken on 24)






Im putting my first males into flowering today
Afgooey x Corleone Kush Male to be crossed with Afgooey Female
i also have a Durban Poison x Herijuana male i want to cross with something HMMMM anyway HOWS IT BEEN FELLOWS


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2012)

looking kill hot,i just got myself some afgooie seeds,i have been seening it spring back up in the market/crosses.
that bubba danko looks real fat,and oily.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2012)

54 Days
Can I still call her DOG!?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

You can call her anything you like supchaka, she's a real frosty specimin...

off to the pub.....laters guys and gals.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Ive Been Gone For A While
> WHATS HAPPENINNNNNNNNNNNN everybody.
> Ive been working with a really unique group of local growers doing some crosses im about to do my first Breeding project soon
> Ive been testing alot of stuff made by my folks
> ...


What's up HotSauce, you should check out my thread in my sig. I'm growing out a Corleone Kush cross of my own as well as some bubba crosses to bootr. check me out sometime. 


supchaka said:


> 54 Days
> Can I still call her DOG!?
> View attachment 2141464
> View attachment 2141465
> View attachment 2141467


Mightr not look it but hell, names mean nothin in the end, especially with product like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

I like cooking as a lot of you do. Last nights mission was to emulate Pace picante sauce.
I have made several kinds of salsa in the past. As many of you know I am the chili king!! I love hot food and hat ass chilis. But last night I wanted to see if I could make Pace brand sauce at home for less and all natural.
I think it came out very well.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 27, 2012)

Now just put a dab on top of a bowl and pick up the pace, broth


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2012)

I had been thinking about making my own salsa lately as well. Great minds, lol

[youtube]vgrGyR6EYbY[/youtube]


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> looking kill hot,i just got myself some afgooie seeds,i have been seening it spring back up in the market/crosses.
> that bubba danko looks real fat,and oily.


Thanks Gen i got her from clone shes been on my must have list since i started and now i get to breed with her  Im excited



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What's up HotSauce, you should check out my thread in my sig. I'm growing out a Corleone Kush cross of my own as well as some bubba crosses to bootr. check me out sometime.
> 
> Mightr not look it but hell, names mean nothin in the end, especially with product like that.


Defiantly ill swig by there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

hey Jig, how do you Mix your tea?.. I won't be needing a whole like 10 gal. for a while, just a few gallons a week. I'm going out to buy the stuff you use in your tea. Except instead of maxibloom and one other thing i think liquid karma, i'll use big bloom from foxfarm instead.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I like cooking as a lot of you do. Last nights mission was to emulate Pace picante sauce.
> I have made several kinds of salsa in the past. As many of you know I am the chili king!! I love hot food and hat ass chilis. But last night I wanted to see if I could make Pace brand sauce at home for less and all natural.
> I think it came out very well.
> View attachment 2141629


Looks good, i prefer my salsa with dorito's or a southwest omelot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> RIU have banned me from sending PM's guys, so don't expect to be getting whispered sweet nothings from me anytime soon, lol.


Just for that bunch of bullshit, I'm going to double up on my June order from 
*Breeders' Boutique*.

And I'm going to send a message to some of RIU's advertisers to let them know what I did and why, and will let them know that if they ever want my business, they need to pull the leash in on riu, because it has cost them hundreds of dollars in lost revenue from just me alone.

This aggression will not stand...
_*cue John Williams music
_
[video=youtube_share;-wntX-a3jSY]http://youtu.be/-wntX-a3jSY[/video]

And my Adblock is still installed and running.
But I only turn it on for RIU.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Now just put a dab on top of a bowl and pick up the pace, broth


They make mild medium and hot. I would call this one medium. I cooked the onions and jalapenos to make them less crunchy (like Pace sauce) seems like that makes em milder though. 
Simple recipe.

*Fresh tomatoes pureed 
*fresh tomatoes very finely chopped
*fresh onion very finely chopped
*Fresh garlic pureed in with the tomatoes
*Fresh jalapenos chopped small
*Granulated garlic
*Granulated onion
*Black pepper
*Salt
*Liquid smoke
After all is chopped and pureed I took the onions and jalapenos and cooked them on low heat for 15 min added them to the pureed tomato/garlic and chopped tomatoes and seasoned with 3 drops Liquid smpke 1tsp each of salt onion garlic powders and .5tsp black pepper. stir put in fridge a few hrs for flavors to marry and make your own chips while you wait with corn or flour tortillas cut and baked or fried.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey Jig, how do you Mix your tea?.. I won't be needing a whole like 10 gal. for a while, just a few gallons a week. I'm going out to buy the stuff you use in your tea. Except instead of maxibloom and one other thing i think liquid karma, i'll use big bloom from foxfarm instead.


You mean whodat. I've only made tea once based on what whodat said to use. To 'mix' it I just put the stuff (guano, worm castings) in some panty hose and put that in some water and turn on the airpump. Oh, and I mixed in the molasses first just to make sure it got all mixed up. But yeah, I got everything I did the one time from whodat, he's the tea master.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

It's not like anything on RIU is against multiple laws in multiple countries.
I'm sure they keep a clean house in that regard.
Oops.
I guess not...







It's all about the Benjamins...
And their advertisers aren't going to get a dime from me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I had been thinking about making my own salsa lately as well. Great minds, lol
> 
> [youtube]vgrGyR6EYbY[/youtube]


Salsa fresca is the shit!!  

I made a smoked Pork roast last night. I think it was the best roast I have ever made!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

How, and how long did u roast it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Used the propane grill, on low heat for about 2 hours.

In order to smoke it in the propane grill, i take one of the saucers for a stove top, (The burner bowl i guess) and i fill it with my wet wood chips. I like hickory. The metal bowl with the wood chips sits on top of the burner for your propane grill, under the grate.

As the bowl heats up the wood chips start smoking just like it was a normal smoker.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

I prefer charcoal, Let mine chill in the grill 8-12 hours. from there it turns into carolina bbq


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I had been thinking about making my own salsa lately as well. Great minds, lol
> 
> [youtube]vgrGyR6EYbY[/youtube]


lol havent seen that commercial in a while.
It came out just like the big-name one too, just has my feeling good because I know what went into it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I prefer charcoal, Let mine chill in the grill 8-12 hours. from there it turns into carolina bbq


You can smoke easier with the charcoal grill, but i dont own one, lol. The propane one was a freebie.

I prolly could have done it longer but i got a late start last night. Beside it still turned out really well!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Used the propane grill, on low heat for about 2 hours.
> 
> In order to smoke it in the propane grill, i take one of the saucers for a stove top, (The burner bowl i guess) and i fill it with my wet wood chips. I like hickory. The metal bowl with the wood chips sits on top of the burner for your propane grill, under the grate.
> 
> As the bowl heats up the wood chips start smoking just like it was a normal smoker.


I have done this with my old one. I tried in foil 1st but the foil burned.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Salsa fresca is the shit!!
> 
> I made a smoked Pork roast last night. I think it was the best roast I have ever made!!!!



[h=2]Ingredients[/h] 

4 ripe tomatoes, chopped
1/4 red onion, chopped
1 jalapeno, minced
8 cilantro sprigs, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
Juice of 1 lime
1/4 cup olive oil
1/2 teaspoon salt
 [h=2]Directions[/h] In a mixing bowl, combine all ingredients together. Toss thoroughly. Let stand 15 minutes before serving. 

Recipe by Tyler Florence


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bassman, we have a family recipe that has been passed down  My family is from Mexico!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I prefer charcoal, Let mine chill in the grill 8-12 hours. from there it turns into carolina bbq



Now thats the that way to do it my brotha! 

Nothing beats a real pit smoker though. Only a little bit of charcoal just to get it started, then its whole split hickory logs for the next 8-12 hrs on low low heat for a brisket...  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM yummy.


This is just a little bit of chicken. 


















Just dropping in on my lunch break. I'll get that tea recipe to ya tryna. 


Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks Bassman, we have a family recipe that has been passed down  My family is from Mexico!!


I am sure your family recipe is better. I just experiment with foods and find what I like. I was never taught to cook and no one in my fam knows how to cook. I am changing that though  My wife can cook, and my kids are learning from us.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Now thats the that way to do it my brotha!
> 
> Nothing beats a real smoker though. Only a little bit of charcoal just to get it started, then its whole split hickory logs for the next 8-12 hrs on low low heat for a brisket...  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM yummy.
> 
> ...


My next BBQ is gonne be a split barrel type with the side wood stove for smoking!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

Edited post mr bass  ^^^^^^


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Edited post mr bass  ^^^^^^


I saw that. Damn thats what I am talking about!! I wont need one that big though lol, but same style for sure.

4 doors with their own temp gauge etc...thats the real deal there!!

My current bbq is a Weber old school one I bought from a yard sale for $5, I added a gauge to it and cleaned and painted it.

**EDIT** Who is that your smoker?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Edited post mr bass  ^^^^^^


thats a helluva grill you got there man. I have question. How long do you think i can store the tea?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah that thing is beast mode... Not mine but I eat from it plenty! It's got 4 doors btw  I guess you could call it a sedan? Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats a helluva grill you got there man. I have question. How long do you think i can store the tea?


I would not store any tea, best to use right when it's done.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I would not store any tea, best to use right when it's done.


ok, how long to bubble? thats the last question.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Lexus of smokers there.

I need to do the tea thing. I keep saying it, but it might even help with the pests as well.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ok, how long to bubble? thats the last question.


never a last question lol I bubble for 48 hrs but 24-48 is normal.


bassman999 said:


> The Lexus of smokers there.
> 
> I need to do the tea thing. I keep saying it, but it might even help with the pests as well.


It certainly wont hurt... Diluted tea is a FANTASTIC foliar spray.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2012)

I pride myself on my salsa making abilities. Couple things I go by... Salsa is made fresh, consumed within a week. Im not full mexican so I dont call it Pico De Gallo. Hot sauce is something thats cooked and has a longer shelf life. Companies like Pace cook their salsa cuz they have to in order to sell it and have any sort of shelf life. You may have noticed that Pace even once open lasts over a month. Theres alot of specifics making commercial salsa, including PH and if it isnt right you cant sell it. I looked into going into business once selling salsa and lets just say my head started spinning with California laws in particular. 

So now, the following are merely my opinions and Ill say it like its gospel because damnit Im rarely wrong. Firstly, you only want to use Roma tomatoes. They're considered a paste tomato and not as juicy as other ones. They just work the best. Now the success of your salsa is based largely off the ripeness of your ingredients. Super red almost too soft tomatoes are perfect. And they're hard to find like that cuz most stores have them less ripe to stay on the shelves longer. I think the 2nd largest factor is your cilantro. Ive grown alot of it myself and its no different than in the store, if it grows too long although it may look the same, it will start to taste completely different and not in a good way. I also never use the stems, pull the leaves off individually. If you make it a point to always smell the cilantro you will start to notice the differences. 

Anyways my recipe is like so. 
2.5-3lbs Roma tomatoes
2-3 large jalapenos seed removed.
1-2 serrano (or 1-2 habanero) My heat comes from these peppers, not the jalapenos. I leave the seeds in these. I use habaneros when its more for me an I dont care if anyone else eats it. 
1/2 large white onion
1/2 large red onion
Cilantro you can use as much or little of this as you want, its a user preference. I use about half of what most stores sell as a bunch. 
2 Tsp salt
1 Tsp Ground pepper
2 Tsp Garlic (optional) 
2 large lime, or 1/4 cup of the juice.

I combine my ingredients in a commercial grade processor cuz Im fucking lazy and make alot of salsa!
Combine everything but the tomatoes and cilantro and process down to a minced level (1/8th inch)
I do the tomatoes separate and more of a chop, (1/4 inch) I want those chunks bigger. 
Hand pick the leaves off the cilantro and then chop those a little bit before throwing it all together!
I also do not like fresh salsa at all. Its gotta sit in the fridge for a good 3-4 hours at least to let the flavors meld together. 
Ok I rambled a bit, but just wanted to share


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

I love salsa as well. I am in no way any part Mexican (afaik) but love salsa more than anyone I know.
This time I used a combo of romas and hot house because thats what was ripe at the store.
I usually use cilantro and a large variety of peppers like bhut jalokia and trinidad scorpion etc....and I like to add fresh ginger as well. If you havent tried ginger in it try it!!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Gonna drop you one of those proper PM's NOW bro. I have you pain Doobs.....!!!!!!!


DoobieBrother said:


> Just for that bunch of bullshit, I'm going to double up on my June order from
> *Breeders' Boutique*.
> 
> And I'm going to send a message to some of RIU's advertisers to let them know what I did and why, and will let them know that if they ever want my business, they need to pull the leash in on riu, because it has cost them hundreds of dollars in lost revenue from just me alone.
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I got Private Message, I got Private Message, I got Private Message, I got Private Message, I got Private Message, I got Private Message,

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Dooooooooobbbbbbbbiiiiieeee Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ like lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

lol lol lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2012)

Having nothing to do with anything brought up lately... but... I am finding the structure of these male plants quite interesting. The tops look so trippy, like they are fuzzy or something. And the packs of balls sticking out are wild. I have to say I like the girls better, but it would be kinda fun breeding... picking out the studs and such, lol.

Unfortunately I am not into breeding and it looks like 6 of my 10 are boys. Gonna be an empty closet this time round.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn Jig sorry bout the boys showing up on ya.



Harlequin CGS/I4.4% THC 11.7%CBD
 This is from the same mom as my Harlequin clone I got from therm supposedly. Idk still as I wont pay $100+ for testing

* I did notice after smoking the Harlequin the weed I smoked later on didnt affect me nearly as much as usual which makes me think the cbd is high in the Harlequin​ 
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 27, 2012)

Back to the good stuff.....I thought I was on a Food Network Forum.

Hey jig you should take a clone of a male you like and a clone of female and grow them with a CFL in a cardboard box ghetto style and make a few beans.

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Back to the good stuff.....I thought I was on a Food Network Forum.
> 
> Hey jig you should take a clone of a male you like and a clone of female and grow them with a CFL in a cardboard box ghetto style and make a few beans.
> 
> FM


With good weed good food follows lol.
I will have some non-food pics up later


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

That chicken had me drooling!
Loves me some yardbird!

[video=youtube_share;58mQvW0ROag]http://youtu.be/58mQvW0ROag[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Been smoking on some nice Jilly Bomb (I think that is the name) ice. Courtesy of the politician Jig! lol. straight from Cali. Also some nice chemdog ice, top kit. Oh, and I have drumnk a whole load of brew as well!!! wooohhhoo...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Been smoking on some nice Jilly Bomb (I think that is the name) ice. Courtesy of the politician Jig! lol. straight from Cali. Also some nice chemdog ice, top kit. Oh, and I have drumnk a whole load of brew as well!!! wooohhhoo...


Allright fellow babies, if darkness has already fallen where you are, this goes out to you.
If it's still daytime, close the shades, drop the mirror ball and hit the strobes, 'cause this one goes all the way back to the funky year of 1900 and 78 and features the silky strains of Bell & James:

[video=youtube_share;U0IAWjuyVZE]http://youtu.be/U0IAWjuyVZE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

Will be seeing these guys on saturday  amongst a few other bands. 
So Ill be going to jazz fest saturday aaaaaannnnnddddddd sunday, for freeeeeeee! thats 170 bucks in tickets right there.
Seeing as I got 10 hrs of work in by 3;30 Im gonna take some time to look at the schedule and line-ups for sat and sun to make my 2 day epic itinerary. 

So on saturday the soul rebels are playing from 5-6 and celo green is playing from 3;30-5. I got 13.5 hrs of available space left, I'll fix that 
[video=youtube;9RWRa-7vd-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RWRa-7vd-Q[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I'am, like living it up on Friday night, lol. 00:03 and already been in for hours...no sign of Mrs DST lol. beer buzz is wearing off....


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Doobs, Whodat, me liking de tunes brethren......


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;cNx4lH5pJYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=cNx4lH5pJYA[/video]

for you chaps across the pond,,, 504 is new orleans area code for the telly lol idk if you knew about our area code thing but thought Id throw that out.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

[youtube]vx90hw-HHmg[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

i knew 707 (from Headband) had something to do with Hollywood.....504 from New orleans.... Sheesh, you guys and yer numbers, where would rappers be without em eh! lol.


whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;cNx4lH5pJYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=cNx4lH5pJYA[/video]
> 
> for you chaps across the pond,,, 504 is new orleans area code for the telly lol idk if you knew about our area code thing but thought Id throw that out.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

nernight guys and dols.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't wait for a rapper to use his Zip + 4 mailing code!
Yo, yo, wassup?
This next one goes out to all my nasty-ass homeslices in 97302-1902:

[video=youtube_share;4eAAXJtScZM]http://youtu.be/4eAAXJtScZM[/video]


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 27, 2012)

just was watching the news and they are saying Amsterdam is going to ban foreigners of buy marijuana they say only locals can buy it and they have to obtain a licence ? will i have to cancel my holiday i was planning in Amsterdam in july


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

*http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/27/us-dutch-cannabis-idUSBRE83Q0IG20120427

*I hope it gets overturned.
I put a trip to Amsterdam on my 3-5 Year Plan.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> just was watching the news and they are saying Amsterdam is going to ban foreigners of buy marijuana they say only locals can buy it and they have to obtain a licence ? will i have to cancel my holiday i was planning in Amsterdam in july



Theyv been trying to pass that for what seems like years. IDK if it went through or not.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 27, 2012)

may be dst can shine some lite on it,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's a little article on Jazz Fest:

*http://news.yahoo.com/guitars-fiddles-greet-jazz-fest-early-birds-182446278.html

*And a distant cousin:

[video=youtube_share;5LWmdARTx3Q]http://youtu.be/5LWmdARTx3Q[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup. I just read an article the same. 

Lovin the tunes!!! That Yardbirds was a great find Doobie. Can I throw some Blues from the north in? Downchild Blues Band featuring the Walsh brothers, Donnie (the founder/leader) on guitar and his brother Hock on vocals. An institution around here. [video=youtube;yFAdBauBGx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFAdBauBGx8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

Love the Bo Diddly beat.
Amazing how many great songs can come from such a simple rhythm.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

ill be catching this too.
[video=youtube;Zw3AYtvdA-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw3AYtvdA-M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

Iv been telling people this forever... fuck bourbon st.
Il be catching this too!

[video=youtube;8542p5yMJko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8542p5yMJko#![/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

this will be happening too.

hell yeah, they always put on a great show.

[video=youtube;1yRhacGLGEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yRhacGLGEs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm so jealous!



[video=youtube;tBRTX0RNpY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBRTX0RNpY0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

I should be carful or Ill get banned from posting videos!

[video=youtube;qr5bCr8Wl5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr5bCr8Wl5Y&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> never a last question lol I bubble for 48 hrs but 24-48 is normal.
> 
> It certainly wont hurt... Diluted tea is a FANTASTIC foliar spray.


i have to disagree whodat.... I get way more micro production off letting my teas go for 72 Hours (Foam On Top)
2nd Day I usually move my air stoned around and my tea goes crazy 
PS Whats up stranger


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> i have to disagree whodat.... I get way more micro production off letting my teas go for 72 Hours (Foam On Top)
> 2nd Day I usually move my air stoned around and my tea goes crazy
> PS Whats up stranger


That sounds good to me, 48hrs has treated me right and Iv let them go 72 and longer before with additional molasses,,, but once it gets to the 48 hr mark its good enough for me.
Been busy as hell bro  put in about 14 hrs today! I had to take an hour nap in the afternoon though,,, 5am is no joke lol. 
love the skunk in your sig btw


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> That sounds good to me, 48hrs has treated me right and Iv let them go 72 and longer before with additional molasses,,, but once it gets to the 48 hr mark its good enough for me.
> Been busy as hell bro  put in about 14 hrs today! I had to take an hour nap in the afternoon though,,, 5am is no joke lol.
> love the skunk in your sig btw


Yea i always stick between 48-72 hours ive never tried adding more molasses though the bubbling i might do that next tea run.


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;T9NHn93CpIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9NHn93CpIk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
bbd48


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2012)

It's already in effect in the South (Limburg for example) but I still highly doubt it will hit Amsterdam. Mayor is totally against it........there are people appealing at court, etc.

Plus the Govt just collapsed, so who knows what will happen. Fukkin joke, but yer holiday will still be okay Nas.

And good morning from rainy Amsterdam, pissin it down.



nas2007 said:


> may be dst can shine some lite on it,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2012)

'Morning to you, D!
About to get some sleep on my end of the world, but after I finish modifying my computer desk.
Just lowering the front add-on shelf to accommodate my MIDI keyboard so I can have it right up front and always easy top get to, without it getting in the way of my typing keyboard.
I've also got to up-can the seedlings from partycups to 1-gallon pots to give them more room.
Oh, and another BMF showed herself to be a she, so just waiting on the third plant, which should happen in about 3 days.
Hope you have a good day, despite the abundance of liquid sunshine!


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2012)

DOG pics....6 1/2 weeks flower.

































































Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2012)

God damn Ilove me some god... I mean dog 

The sun has yet to show its self, coffee is brewing.. Good morning.

With a half awake brain and a typo I thought about calling you sunnyD, I'd say it fits you attedude but not your weather. 
Anywho, lol...


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2012)

Have a good day whodat!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2012)

You too D! Im out the door and heading to new orleans. Talk to you guys when I get back!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2012)

DST said:


> DOG pics....6 1/2 weeks flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woof,woof...and she available thru http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/

Looking good.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2012)

Yay... have fun my friend.

Afternoon D! Another day of hangin with the parents today over here. We'll see if we can go the whole time and not drive each other crazy.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Have a great time whodat. 

Here's a cool little article I'd like to share.

 28 Apr 


[h=1]Is 10-10-10 Fertilizer Really The Best Choice For Your Garden?[/h] 







Share on twitter Share on facebook Share on email Share on reddit Share on stumbleupon More Sharing Services 
*10-10-10 fertilizer* is certainly one of the most popular fertilizers. This week, I received a great question about the nutritional difference between it and compost:
_Most bags of compost and manure say they have about .1-.1-.1 of the big 3. I have tested my own compost and it is somewhat higher but still not in the 10-10-10 range recommended for most plants. So, how do you get enough without using fertilizers? Is 10-10-10 the same as .1-.1-.1? Am I missing something?_

I'm really glad you asked. There are 3 things I'd like to address...

[h=2]1. Fertilizer Labels[/h] In many countries, in order to be considered a fertilizer, a product must contain a minimum percentage of total nitrogen, available phosphate and soluble potash.
That's often written as NPK - such as 10-10-10 fertilizer or 5-10-5 fertilizer - "the big 3" mentioned in the question above. That required percentage can be quite high, well over 20%.





Notice that it&#8217;s _available_ phosphate and _soluble_ potash, not _total_. This has an unfortunate consequence for organic fertilizers.
Nutrients in organic fertilizers are wrapped up in various organic compounds that need to be broken down by microbes before they become available to plants.
That's how nature does it, and it takes time. Most of these nutrients are not so quickly "available."
That means much of the NPK in these fertilizers doesn't get counted on the label, which means many fertilizers used in organic gardening don't qualify as a fertilizer, and look like poor value when compared to the high numbers of a chemical fertilizer.
They'll be sold as soil amendments or perhaps specialty fertilizers, with low NPK numbers.
That's why things like compost and kelp aren't technically "fertilizers." For example, the kelp I used to sell was 0.1-0.5-1.0.
[h=2]2. What Is A Complete Fertilizer?[/h] Further, the law says a "complete fertilizer" only has to supply these three nutrients. We know, of course, that plants need many dozens of nutrients (perhaps over 70), so it makes no sense to apply only three.
In fact, applying any of these three indiscriminately often causes more problems than benefits, especially when applied in chemical form (I've already covered the disadvantages of chemical fertilizers, and 10-10-10 fertilizer belongs to this group).
As we'll see below, while we need a lot of different nutrients in our soil, we don't need all that much of any of them.
That's one reason why quality compost and biostimulants like sea minerals are often the best garden fertilizer choices - they supply everything in tiny amounts, just to make sure all of the nutrients are covered.
[h=2]3. How Much Of Each Nutrient Does A Plant Need?[/h] Now, onto your specific questions. 10-10-10 fertilizer is not the same as .1-.1-.1. It contains 100 times more total nitrogen, available phosphate and soluble potash.
And when you mentioned that you're compost doesn't reach the "10-10-10 range recommended for most plants," the fact is that range is recommended for the profits of the manufacturers, not for the health of the plants.
You asked how to get enough nutrients without using fertilizers, and the heart of the question is really, "how much of each nutrient does a plant need?"
The answer is shockingly little. Only tiny amounts of each nutrient are actually removed from the soil when we harvest the vegetable garden. We're talking grams of each nutrient for your whole garden.
So we really don't need to be adding all that much back in the way of nutrients.
If our soil is poor and losing nutrients through leaching and volatization, we need to add a little more than if we have a balanced, sustainable ecosystem, but not nearly as much as one might think.
We do still fertilize, but mostly for different reasons (I'll save that for another article).
[h=2]Summary[/h] The bottom line is:


Fertilizer labels are very misleading, implying that plants need high amounts of just NPK - plants need many more nutrients than NPK, and they need very small amounts of each.
The chance that your plants and soil will be happy with 10-10-10 is very low - plants prefer their nutrients in organic form, prepared by microbes.
Well-made compost and biostimulants are some of the best fertilizer choices for supplying what plants really need - and even then, my article on how to use compost explains how we only need very small amounts of compost for maintenance.
 Any questions or comments? Let me know below.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Breeders Boutique are running a discount for 420. 50% off all orders. Here are some of the strains you can get......
> *
> ...


Today is the last day of the sale-get 'em while their hot.


duchie

Good post. We often feed w-a-a-a-y-y-y too much. Less yields more.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

UI was also thinking if I fed less they might yield more. I didnt have any real issues at all with visibly over/underfed girls last flowering go round but I felt something held them back. When I would flush the soil between feedings I would get ppm numbers extremely high at times. I had a plant that with ph'd water only the runoff was over 1900ppm!

Have fun Who!!

Looking good there DST as always!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> UI was also thinking if I fed less they might yield more. I didnt have any real issues at all with visibly over/underfed girls last flowering go round but I felt something held them back. When I would flush the soil between feedings I would get ppm numbers extremely high at times. I had a plant that with ph'd water only the runoff was over 1900ppm!
> 
> Have fun Who!!
> 
> Looking good there DST as always!


WOW! Shit the bed. Literally. Perhaps amended additives? Or do you think it's all excrement? Crazy numbers. That would scare me. But I'm Mineral Hydro. Definitely SOMETHING going on.

I will say that there is a "Death Vigor" as I call it, when the plant knows the end is near. Perhaps feeding concentrations play a role. I've never tested it myself. I'm afraid I would wander into hermaphroditic circumstances.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> UI was also thinking if I fed less they might yield more. I didnt have any real issues at all with visibly over/underfed girls last flowering go round but I felt something held them back. When I would flush the soil between feedings I would get ppm numbers extremely high at times. I had a plant that with ph'd water only the runoff was over 1900ppm!
> 
> Have fun Who!!
> 
> Looking good there DST as always!


OMG that is exorbitant lol. I would dial it back quite a bit yep. When I was learning how much to feed and when I liked to get runoffs around 20-30% higher than what I was putting in, seemed to work great and they responded very well.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=hepa+filter+greenhouse&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1600&bih=775&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=2930380386759874951&sa=X&ei=1iWcT7WnKKKsiALC2LFw&ved=0CHUQ8wIwAQ

Any one have a better option for air filtration than $60.00?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

I never feed at higher than 1200ppm thats the thing, and run plain water every 3rd or 4th time. Anyway I have the flowering girls that are moms going. They are already in their homes and have n=been. Next run is gonna be Who's recipe, and I hope to see a whole new world of resistance flavors and vigor!
I usually feed only 1000 max even in late flowering, so it really makes me wonder whats up. I have even run plain water for 3 straight times and still got over 700ppm from most of the girls last run. I wasnt able to run too much water as runoff was hard to contain and prolly not sufficient


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=hepa+filter+greenhouse&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1600&bih=775&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=2930380386759874951&sa=X&ei=1iWcT7WnKKKsiALC2LFw&ved=0CHUQ8wIwAQ
> 
> Any one have a better option for air filtration than $60.00?


I was thinking about a car filter off a cold air intake b4. I am not sure if there is actually any difference?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone know a good source for Northern Lights seeds? I am browsing the net and find seeds that are from 45-50 days or 9-11 weeks, some say stiva high some say total indica body stone. I want the REAL N, which I think is a pure indica? Thanx guyz


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does anyone know a good source for Northern Lights seeds? I am browsing the net and find seeds that are from 45-50 days or 9-11 weeks, some say stiva high some say total indica body stone. I want the REAL N, which I think is a pure indica? Thanx guyz


I scored my NL from marijuana-seeds.nl. I popped 2 and got 2 females, 2 different phenos. One pheno produced larger buds, but contrarily the other pheno produced rock hard smaller nugz. Both have a lengthy stretch and produce very well from top to bottom, both COVERED in red hairs, one of my patients calls it "Caruso" lol. Very fruity smelling.

If you decide to buy from there grab some Ice if you haven't done it before too, awesome strain.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does anyone know a good source for Northern Lights seeds? I am browsing the net and find seeds that are from 45-50 days or 9-11 weeks, some say stiva high some say total indica body stone. I want the REAL N, which I think is a pure indica? Thanx guyz


I've been wanting to try Dr. Atomics line. He only has 5 or 6 strains and they're all crosses with his old school NL. 

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4762.html

http://www.dratomicseedbank.com/#

There's a couple of places up here to purchase them but in light of past events I don't think any of them will ship to you so you'd have to find someone who has and will. Not sure if this is what you mean. He claims 14-20% sativa. Where 14 comes from? No clue.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I scored my NL from marijuana-seeds.nl. I popped a 2 and got 2 females, 2 different phenos. One pheno produced larger buds, but contrarily the other pheno produced rock hard nugz. Both have a lengthy stretch and produce very well from top to bottom, both COVERED in red hairs, one of my patients calls it "Caruso" lol. Very fruity smelling.
> 
> If you decide to buy from there grab some Ice if you haven't done it before too, awesome strain.


 That's where I won the photo contest for some White Widow seeds. I grew a couple out and they were great. The rest ended up being thiefed by some fairies and taken to far off lands.


Edit. Does HEPA filter odor? I was thinking of HEPA for a male flowering box to keep pollen from getting out. Not that big, just a regular houshold unit size.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 28, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That's where I won the photo contest for some White Widow seeds. I grew a couple out and they were great. The rest ended up being thiefed by some fairies and taken to far off lands.


That's the first place I ever ordered seeds from. I was happy with most of them, stay away from the Big Bud and bubblegum though, its not what you're looking for lol. 

I did Chrystal, White Widow, Pure Power Plant, Ice, Northern Lights, Bubblegum, Big Bud, Super Silver Haze from them. I didn't care for BG, BB or SSH, everything else was solid. My favorites being Pure Power Plant and Ice.

Here is the bulkier airier pheno NL - 



Here is the nuglet pheno trademarked "Caruso", once dried its covered with red hairs something fierce -


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2012)

Livers is one of the Northern Lights phenos from the late 80's from Sensi Seeds...or so the story goes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does anyone know a good source for Northern Lights seeds? I am browsing the net and find seeds that are from 45-50 days or 9-11 weeks, some say stiva high some say total indica body stone. I want the REAL N, which I think is a pure indica? Thanx guyz


Go with Mr. Nice Ortega.....I got a huge write up about Northern Lights, very long but informative.

FM


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Livers is one of the Northern Lights phenos from the late 80's from Sensi Seeds...or so the story goes.


 Apparently Dr. Atomics NL is derived from Sensi Seeds genetics. I'd like to cross his NL with a Romulan

Here's a cool page

http://www.fullmeltbubble.com/forum/showthread.php?t=496


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 28, 2012)

Those are some nice macro shots....nice link duch!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so I have a bid going on an auction lol. If I dont win Ill get seeds from the other place


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does anyone know a good source for Northern Lights seeds? I am browsing the net and find seeds that are from 45-50 days or 9-11 weeks, some say stiva high some say total indica body stone. I want the REAL N, which I think is a pure indica? Thanx guyz


https://www.theseeddepot.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19074&Name=SeedList-Private-Breeder-Real-Northern-Lights&Type=PD
been chating with this fella,i got some afgooie seeds from him.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

genuity said:


> https://www.theseeddepot.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19074&Name=SeedList-Private-Breeder-Real-Northern-Lights&Type=PD
> been chating with this fella,i got some afgooie seeds from him.


Is it possible to get the real NL seeds from this guy?


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Is it possible to get the real NL seeds from this guy?


as far as i know,just from that site,i was thinking about getting them,myself.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

Register and pm the guy and ask him to sell some?


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Register and pm the guy and ask him to sell some?


thats the site to buy from,the link.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

I thought it was just a forum...gotcha

**edit** they have like 5-6 different choices for NL on that site Duchie....


----------



## drewsb420 (Apr 28, 2012)

lookin nice n healthy DST


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I thought it was just a forum...gotcha
> 
> **edit** they have like 5-6 different choices for NL on that site Duchie....


 If you're talking about Dr. Atomic look again. He uses his NL#5 to create his other strains but he does have his NL. He's pricey though. I'm seeing on average $90 for a pack of 10 for either strain. Either way, I've been eyeballing these for a while and I will get them soon. Money's tight but not for long. All the west coast banks are sold out of all his stuff but there's others. 

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/dr_atomic/Atomic Northern Lights.htm 

I'm hoping by fall. It's part of my short list. I also want some Chimera beans, particularly the C4 and I saw them at that site Genuity posted. Would love to find a Calizahr by him too. Anyway, not trying to influence ya in anyway, just putting it out there. You'll make the choice right for you.

Edit. Or maybe I'm wrong and you were talking about another site?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Those are some nice macro shots....nice link duch!


Missed this. Yeah, that's Bubbleman's thread.

[video=youtube;MmdkcM1B5nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmdkcM1B5nw[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so I have a bid going on an auction lol. If I dont win Ill get seeds from the other place


I copy and pasted this from another thread on here. 

1. *Northern Lights*

Described as a &#8220;state of the art indoor indica&#8221;, Northern Lights became a house hold name after making its way from the Pacific North West to the Netherlands, where it arrived in the possession of Nevil Schoenmakers, owner of The seed bank, Holland&#8217;s first cannabis seed company and the original &#8220;King of Cannabis&#8221;. According to Jorge Cervantes, a long time writer for High Times magazine, Northern Lights was originally bred by a man known as &#8220;The Indian&#8221; on an Island near Seattle, Washington in the United States of America. In Jorge&#8217;s version of events detailing the history of Northern Lights there were a total of eleven seeds held by &#8220;The Indian&#8221; that were labeled Northern Lights #1 through Northern Lights # 11. Among the eleven Northern Lights plants, Northern Lights #5 is said to have been the best of the group with Northern Lights #8 and #1 said to have been of above average quality as well. Described as a 70 day variety indoors which finishes by October in the Northern Hemisphere outdoors, Cervantes&#8217; description of Northern Lights states that its primarily an Afghani Indica which was hybridized with a Thai sativa. Described as very stable, with a piney taste and a THC percentage of over 15% this description has become synonymous with reports of Northern Lights the world over. With a very favorable flower to leaf ratio, it is described as having a purple tinge to the leaves late in the flowering cycle.

According to Sam the Skunk Man, Northern Lights originated near Seattle, Washington (with origins said to be ultimately out of California according to Sam) and arrived in the Netherlands in clone form only in 1985. Available exclusively from Nevil at The seed bank, it was quickly hybridized with many outstanding varieties in their own right and marketed to customers across the globe. Said to be the most resinated variety known at the time, by some accounts at least 70 varieties of cannabis were hybridized with Northern Lights or Northern Light derivatives by the mid 1990&#8217;s alone. Northern Light hybrids quickly dominated the High Times Cannabis Cup (HTCC) festivals, taking first place in the 2nd, 6th and 7th annual HTCC competitions respectively. With the pure Northern Lights #5 cut winning the 3rd annual HTCC competition. The Seed Banks 1987 catalogue listed several Northern Lights varieties, including (Northern Lights #1 x Big Bud) x Big Bud, Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1, G13 x Northern Lights #2 F-1 hybrid, Northern Lights #1, Haze x Northern Lights #1 F- 1 hybrid, (Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1) x Swazi, Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F-1 hybrid and a wonderful photograph by ganja guru Ed Rosenthal of the original Northern Lights #5 cutting. The Northern Lights #1 variety is described as a &#8220;true breeding Afghani, with extreme indica characteristics. These are short, stocky plants, with leathery, dark green, extremely broad leaves. The stems are very strong, and it is easy to clone.&#8221; Indoors, the yield was approximated at 1000 grams per 100 days. Outdoors, two pounds was not out of the question. This variety is described as having an approximate finishing time of 55 days, while indoors reaching heights approaching 50 inches, outdoors one could expect five to seven feet by the end of the season. The description went on to state the Northern Lights #1 is &#8220;very vigorous and cold resistant,&#8221; being &#8220;resinous, potent, and sweet, not nasty and acrid like some Afghanis.&#8221; The very first Big Bud hybrids were also marketed in Nevils 1987 The seed bank catalog. A three fourths Big Bud variety, (Northern Lights #1 x Big Bud) x Big Bud, the hybridization with the Northern Lights line was expected to create &#8220;super plants&#8221; that increased both the yield and overall quality of the original Big Bud line. Interestingly, the mention of subsequent Big Bud hybrids to follow, including Big Bud x Northern Lights #2 (Hindu Kush) as well as &#8220;a 4-way hybrid of (Big Bud x NL#1) x (Skunk #1 x Early Girl) was mentioned as well. The G13 x Northern Lights #2 F-1 hybrid was described as a variety that &#8220;really fizzed, producing an excellent yield of fat, sweet buds. The pungent sweetness of the NL #2 really came through in this blend, adding a touch of Thai fruitiness to the full-bodied Indica aroma.&#8221; The Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1 F-1 hybrid was developed using &#8220;the best Northern Lights #1 males,&#8221; which was said to attribute to this varieties particular unique characteristics. Described as producing among the strongest narcotic effects known from cannabis varieties at the time, this variety finished remarkably fast in approximately 45 days. The Haze x Northern Lights #1 F-1 hybrid was described as, &#8220;the most reliable haze hybrid so far, and is our favorite smoke. It is a bit stretchy and difficult to grow, but well worth it.&#8221; The Haze is described as being a Sativa variety from the United States, which was quite popular and common in the 1970s. The seed bank is said to have &#8220;managed to salvage a few viable seeds from the last crop grown in America, and we have used them to produce some remarkable hybrids.&#8221; The (Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1) x Swazi is a three way hybrid in which, &#8220;the sweet, fresh, piney taste of Swazi&#8221; was combined with the powerful and high yielding Hash Plant x Northern Lights #1 variety. This variety is described as growing quite tall, at approximately seven to nine feet outdoors and yielding nearly two pounds come harvest time. The Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 variety is of course a legendary variety in its own right, a High Times Cannabis Cup winner described as being the plant recommended above all others. This variety has a &#8220;high-calyx-to-leaf ratio, (with) very little manicuring required.&#8221; This variety finished within a 55 day flowering period, with an estimated yield of one and a half to three pounds possible outdoors. In 1989, Nevil&#8217;s varieties found success in all five categories in route to putting on a truly dominant performance. The Seed Banks 1990 cannabis seed catalog is a treasure trove of information for the Northern Lights enthusiast.

Northern Lights #1 F3 is described as &#8220;one of the purest, most potent, most extreme Indica varieties in the world.&#8221; Described as a 40-45 variety with very broad, dark green leaves and an extremely resinated appearance, Northern Lights #1 F3 is a must for the amateur breeder and hobbyist. Northern Lights #2 F3 is a Hindu Kush dominant variety being &#8220;wonderfully potent but not devastating&#8221; with a pungency and sweetness found to be very intoxicating. Northern Lights #2 of course also being known as Oasis, a variety today offered by the Dutch Passion seed company, said to originally consist of a union between Northern Lights #1 and Hindu Kush. A description which would seem to match up with The Seed Banks 1990 description of their Northern Lights #2 F3. Said to be &#8220;surprisingly vigorous&#8221; despite its inbred status, also a 40-45 day variety, they weren&#8217;t kidding when they mentioned this was an absolute must for the connoisseur or collector. Northern Lights #5 x 2 was a hybrid made between the now infamous Northern Lights #5 cut and Northern Lights #2 (Northern Lights #1 x Hindu Kush). Said to be a variety ready in approximately 50 days, with a &#8220;juniper berry taste&#8221; and favorable resin production. Hashplant x Northern Lights #1 is said to have been one of the most powerful varieties ever encountered, with the Hashplant itself having origins in the Pacific North West of the United States. Coming in at around 45 days itself, this variety is said to have challenged even the most experienced smokers in Holland at the time at finishing a joint. G13 x Northern Lights #2 was also offered in The Seed Banks 1990 cannabis seed catalog and was described as carrying the pungency and sweetness of the Northern Lights #2 variety, with a typically higher yield with commercial potential. The potency was described and superb with equal resin production with a flowering time right around 50-55 days. Perhaps among the most famous of all Northern Lights hybrids, is the world renowned Northern Lights #5 x Haze. Quite possible the first variety with a warning label attached to the breeders&#8217; description, &#8220;side effects may include nausea, dizziness, fainting, and loss of bowel and bladder control.&#8221; Whether through pranksters who wanted to humiliate their friends or hardcore stoners whose tolerance had reached epic proportions, Northern Lights #5 x Haze quickly became the talk of the town and won Cannabis Cups and praise from all corners of the globe.

The Haze in Northern Lights # 5 x haze was actually said to have been salvaged from the last Haze crop grown in the United States, and according to Sam the Skunk Man the general vicinity of which was Santa Cruz, California to be exact. The actual pedigree of Haze is somewhat of a debate, with Sam the Skunk Man claiming the Original Haze was a Mexican x Columbian variety, with Thai and south indian lines added later in the Hazes development and the Mr. Nice Camp, who possess the earliest known examples of Haze in the world, which are said to be Columbian x Thai primarily in origin dating back to 1969. Where even in the ideal conditions of the Californian climate the Haze was said to require green houses to finish, and in some cases never truly finished at all. Northern Lights x Haze is described as being at least a 75 day variety that usually translated into a 9-10 week flowering schedule roughly. Northern Lights #5 x Skunk # 1, also known as Shiva Skunk is said to have been one of the most reliable indoor hybrids possessed by Nevil&#8217;s The seed bank. Touted as a variety that is &#8220;a snap to grow&#8221; and one of the first varieties the novice grower should consider, scissors were said to not be required with this variety come harvest time with an expected flowering time right around 55 days. A more obscure Northern Lights variety listed in the 1990 The seed bank catalog was the Hash plant/Northern Lights #1 x Swazi, described as an indoor/outdoor cultivar that which was originally intended to be an outdoor strain only. This multiple hybrid variety is described as yielding sweet and chunky flowers, with a harvest time right around mid September. The Northern Lights #5 pedigree actually consists of Northern Lights #1 x Northern Lights #1 and efforts are already underway to revive this Queen of Queens by Shantibaba of Mr. Nice seeds (MNS) with seed stock from 1988 where the #5 cutting originated. By last report, a germination rate of approximately 50% was obtained (55 out of 80 seeds) after only two days. Contrary to previously published reports, there is no Thai lineage in the Mr. Nice Northern Lights lines which are the exact lines Neville was marketing in the mid to late 1980&#8217;s in The seed bank cannabis catalogs. The existence of Northern Lights # 9 x 5 has been speculated on for a number of years now, ultimately said to have went off the market upon The Seed Banks stock retailing by Ben Dronkers at Sensi Seeds.The Sagarmatha seed company &#8220;has engineered a superior version of the Northern Lights legend&#8221; with their version of the Northern Lights # 9, which is a back cross between &#8220;Northern Lights X&#8221; and the old Sagarmatha Slyder.

FM​


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 28, 2012)

Look what my mom brought beack for me from her recent trip to Oregon


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2012)

Dez

That's not only a cool gift, but a cool mom that would get that for you.....Did she fill the bag for you?


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does anyone know a good source for Northern Lights seeds? I am browsing the net and find seeds that are from 45-50 days or 9-11 weeks, some say stiva high some say total indica body stone. I want the REAL N, which I think is a pure indica? Thanx guyz


Bassman, do a search for NL # 5. IMO that is the best NL...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

I get side tracked so easily and have so many strains on my mind right now lol. I am trying to focus on one at a time though. I see a NL5 x skunk that sounds interesting. What is skunk like? Is that an indica high? Talking in particular about Skunk#1


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2012)

Northern Skunk is the mom I used for the Cougar. Two classic old school strains IMO.

and it was def more an indica high.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;OdURL-foAmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdURL-foAmI[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 28, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Dez
> 
> That's not only a cool gift, but a cool mom that would get that for you.....Did she fill the bag for you?
> 
> ...


That's funny. She got me the shirt and the beanie but I would have to fill the bag for her, LOL.
My mom likes my has butter cookies. That's all I'm going to say about that


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys, Livers is about as original Nothern Lights as you can get, but with an extra stink. As I said before, the Livers was grown from a pack of seeds bought in 1989 from Sensi Seeds. Now you can't get much more Northern Lights original than that in my mind. This is a clone only that has been running since then. But then, it doesn't come in seed form so what am I talking about.....lol.

Anyway, morning and evening to you all. Nice little gifts there Dez!!

Festival tomorrow in the Dam, the party starts tonight though. Queens Night, then festival tomorrow. Seemingly the weather is going to get better. I'll try and get pics for you all if I am out.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

oh, and you can actually get Livers seeds from a grower in the UK, but I think they are quite pricey!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 29, 2012)

London Underground sell the livers seeds mate,well the closest thing so av been told


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

that's the ones...and they are well expensive I think as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed. On the Rep button there is now an option to give a "Disapprove Message"......like we need that!lol Do you think there will be loads of arguments because X disapproved of Y's post, and now Y is pissed and starting a big flame war with X, lol....???

I don't know, but that along with spy bots to check your PM's, wtf peeps. This is actually getting like real life now, hahahaha.

Gonna check to see if I can disaprove one of my posts......

EDIT: Names have also gone on the Rep system...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2012)

'Moring, D 
I've seen the "Disapprove" button, too, but mine is always greyed-out.
I wonder if it takes points away, too?

I'm out of mojo, or I'd have tried to -rep you. 
Naw, I wouldn't do that!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

Some pics from the greenhouse.....

Hey, my compost works!!!! And we have not exactly had a great start to the Spring here. Suns still up there helping us along though.










These are my 2 tasty tom tomatoe clones I took from last year. Stems are as thick as the ones I had last year already. 






Male Kush bollox





Jake Blue - male Deep Blue





Mummy DOG





Various





OMG, possibly the stinkiest YIN i have ever had the pleasure of niffing, lol. Incredible smell coming from this little one. It's the Kush x with Exo Cheese. Smells more kush just now, but lets see what happens. IT's gonna be a dank one for sure.






Peace, DST


----------



## fatality (Apr 29, 2012)

I can speak as a whole for the michigan population on here when i say that we are all waiting for mother nature to get the foot out of her ass and let us start planting our outside veggy gardens..... this 2012 year is whacked out. just checked the 10 day forecast and its looking good, today feels like it's going to be a great day to get out there in michigan and get your hands dirty, that's where ima be at. Nice lookin 'maters DST. I envy you at this moment. im gunna have to settle for some nursery bought 'maters. anyone know of a real good tomato for making sauce ? I thought of just having a patch of roma, but if someone knows of another good sauce maker i would forever be grateful.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

I try to use Roma's for my sauce so not sure what to suggest. I think the ones I have are also Italian and make good sauce, but they just don't get that big, they have quite an intense flavour though which I like. Well its supposedly getting warmer tomorrow here, 20 plus....my little ones have got their hands up to the skies at the moment so the sun is breaking through. Roll on Spring, Summer.....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 29, 2012)

DST said:


> I try to use Roma's for my sauce so not sure what to suggest. I think the ones I have are also Italian and make good sauce, but they just don't get that big, they have quite an intense flavour though which I like. Well its supposedly getting warmer tomorrow here, 20 plus....my little ones have got their hands up to the skies at the moment so the sun is breaking through. Roll on Spring, Summer.....


"RICCIO" Tomatoes are great for sauces.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2012)

some finished creations from the club

hemlocks sensi star/black rose



this is a lovely sweet smoke with a good high/stone combination...a worthy addition to any grow room.

from mr west with a jake blue father
livers




and engineers dream



these creations are fresh harvest-yesterday-and I haven't had the pleasure of her pleasures yet.


cof


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 29, 2012)

Is that Sugar Black Rose cross? I have a SBR now that is just wanting to be picked, yet I am waiting for the ripeness that Zeus over in harvesting is talking about, buds are filling in nicely and hairs receding but trichomes are still mostly white and clear.. grr.. COME ON!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2012)

I think the black rose is from Heath Robinson, thru Don to highlanders cave to Hemlock...if my history is correct. I had raised some black rose earlier and wasn't impressed, lots of color, but not a lot of high/stone. This cross seems to have brought in the missing ingrediant, but not the color, but color doesn't get you high. Your cross sounds like a good one.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice COF, soon you will have the pleasure of smoking them...

Morning Sixerz! Here is some Sunday Veg'n pRon.

Mini Screen Before:
View attachment 2145923View attachment 2145924

After:
View attachment 2145926View attachment 2145925

FM


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2012)

fm
I hope you have you captions flipped, or are your plants getting smaller as they grow.


cof


----------



## ghb (Apr 29, 2012)

lol, he pulled all the new growth back under, i think he got it the right way round.

and i think you want to make the switch to flowering ASAP FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

Soon I will, I want the whole screen full. After I flip I will strip everything down under the screen. She is definitely on track.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have never tried scrog yet. I need to learn this method. I am lost as to how to do it.
My 1st few grows I did nothing but feed em. They were a mess lol. Didnt top em or lollipop or remove any excess leaves etc...Talk about larfy bud..man it was garbage! Took me forever to trim too.
Each grow I learn a lil more and hopefully each grow will have better results.


----------



## nowhereland (Apr 29, 2012)

^ same here, removing the undergrowth is huge


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey 600, question for you. I have a wheelbarrow full of expired soil from my grow room. It has a shit ton of perlite in it. Any ideas of the best way to remove the perlite? I'd like to use it on my lawn but there's too much perlite in the shit.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 29, 2012)

fatality said:


> I can speak as a whole for the michigan population on here when i say that we are all waiting for mother nature to get the foot out of her ass and let us start planting our outside veggy gardens..... this 2012 year is whacked out. just checked the 10 day forecast and its looking good, today feels like it's going to be a great day to get out there in michigan and get your hands dirty, that's where ima be at. Nice lookin 'maters DST. I envy you at this moment. im gunna have to settle for some nursery bought 'maters. anyone know of a real good tomato for making sauce ? I thought of just having a patch of roma, but if someone knows of another good sauce maker i would forever be grateful.


San Marzano's are great for sauces. I just bought a half dozen cans of this at a Euro grocer I go to and made some nice sauce the other day. I buy Imported tomatoes for my special sauces because they don't contain citric acids, only tomatoes and a basil leaf. 

http://sacatomato.com/you-say-tomato-i-say-pomodoro










Edit. Nice harvest cof. Looks like you're gonna be good for a bit. Right now I'm singing "How dry I am" and reciting "water, water everywhere and not a drop to drink". Weeks to go for my Rommies still too. This is going to be a test of my endurance fo sho!


----------



## ghb (Apr 29, 2012)

get a soil screen shwag, they sell them at all good garden centres.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely Colas COF, you do like em that way eh!!! Frosty as well.
FM, that is a bushy bush there, nice.
Coming up for week 7 in my cab. Insanity springs to mind.
Sipping a lovely 2003 Bordeaux and chilling with the wife so just a quick swoop through....peace my friends.
DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2012)

Off to go finish building the shed for my boss...

Ill be back later to catch up with you guys, hope you had/have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 29, 2012)

ghb said:


> get a soil screen shwag, they sell them at all good garden centres.


THanks ghb, between the time I asked you guys and got that I built one.... Unfortunately the tightest screening they had at the HD is still a bit too big to catch all of the perlite. I think I'll try to put another layer of screen on there slightly offset to the current openings. Thanks for the suggestion! Thats what I'm going for.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

nowhereland said:


> ^ same here, removing the undergrowth is huge


Once I flip I plan to have everything under the screen stripped. I also have a fan blowing under her skirt. Lol

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Off to go finish building the shed for my boss...
> 
> Ill be back later to catch up with you guys, hope you had/have a great Sunday!!!


Hope he's paying you ! Have a good one!


----------



## odessa (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's mah bagseed at day 29 from seed and my femmed c99xmaroc at 9 days old.View attachment 2146326View attachment 2146328


----------



## bud7144 (Apr 29, 2012)

My grow room is finally completed. Ran the ducting and hung the paper last night. Now I just need plants to fill it.
View attachment 2146350View attachment 2146351


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 29, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> My grow room is finally completed. Ran the ducting and hung the paper last night. Now I just need plants to fill it.


Nice clean room man. Is that a raptor hood? What kind of fan do you have pulling air through there? Thats a lot of ducting!


----------



## bud7144 (Apr 29, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice clean room man. Is that a raptor hood? What kind of fan do you have pulling air through there? Thats a lot of ducting!


Thanks, and no its a magnum XXXL and I have a 403CFM fan exhausting the hood.


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 29, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> My grow room is finally completed. Ran the ducting and hung the paper last night. Now I just need plants to fill it.


nicee!! i made a same veg room just alot smaller then yours... i know that all plasterboard and making the frame is not eazy and you defently done a top job, that magnum xxxl i have the same and i must say its worth every penny it spreads the light just brilliantly !! your going to love it


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been looking at the magnum.. trying to work out if it was worth the cost, I don't mind paying.. if it's worth it.
I haven't really found much negative feedback on it.. other than people bitchin about the price.

Is the glass hinged? airtight?

I've read a lot of people saying the build quality is excellent.



nas2007 said:


> nicee!! i made a same veg room just alot smaller then yours... i know that all plasterboard and making the frame is not eazy and you defently done a top job, that magnum xxxl i have the same and i must say its worth every penny it spreads the light just brilliantly !! your going to love it


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I've been looking at the magnum.. trying to work out if it was worth the cost, I don't mind paying.. if it's worth it.
> I haven't really found much negative feedback on it.. other than people bitchin about the price.
> 
> Is the glass hinged? airtight?
> ...


its air tight as it can get, i have a powerplant aerowing reflector and it no way spreads the light like the magnum, im going to invest in another one for my veg cab soon, for the magnum you get what you pay for so its wort it! what strains are you planning to be growing?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 29, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> My grow room is finally completed. Ran the ducting and hung the paper last night. Now I just need plants to fill it.
> View attachment 2146350View attachment 2146351


Nice room you look like yours gonna have alot of space to work with


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

at the moment I have some tahoe og and tangerine d going..
next up I need to decide between, the dog, sour cherry, engineers dream, bubblebomb, casey jones, starburst haze, also have some black rose crosses (exo, rom, f2) I want to try.. the decision is going to a difficult one  




nas2007 said:


> its air tight as it can get, i have a powerplant aerowing reflector and it no way spreads the light like the magnum, im going to invest in another one for my veg cab soon, for the magnum you get what you pay for so its wort it! what strains are you planning to be growing?


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> at the moment I have some tahoe og and tangerine d going..
> next up I need to decide between, the dog, sour cherry, engineers dream, bubblebomb, casey jones, starburst haze, also have some black rose crosses (exo, rom, f2) I want to try.. the decision is going to a difficult one


may the force be with you on that one... lol, i heard the tangerine dream stretches like hell in flower keep your eye on her!!!


----------



## bud7144 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Nice room you look like yours gonna have alot of space to work with


haha ya, a big step up from my 4X4 tent. The whole room is 8x11, but have will be partitioned off so my tent can be in the room for veg. So the flower space is about 4x8 and the next step will be a second 600.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

lol, everything in my tent at the moment is leggy as hell
the td wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, still tied her over, she is really big, even 12-12 from seed
the two tahoe's are long too, I tied one over an had topped the other one.
the topped one has needed some extra support

on the plus side it stinks like a citrus fiesta in there 



nas2007 said:


> may the force be with you on that one... lol, i heard the tangerine dream stretches like hell in flower keep your eye on her!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 29, 2012)

After some considerable effort and travels i Got her... The original cut of the Timewarp. From the original clone mother of British Columbia/Texada Whooo Hoooo!! Cant wait to work the mojo on her  1BMM


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice Badman, good to see you mate...I recognise that Tile work man!!!!! lol. FESTIVAL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!QUEENS DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KONINGINNEDAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 30, 2012)

1badmasonman said:


> After some considerable effort and travels i Got her... The original cut of the Timewarp. From the original clone mother of British Columbia/Texada Whooo Hoooo!! Cant wait to work the mojo on her  1BMM


Texada time warp eh, haven't seen or heard of that stuff around in a long while..... And I'm from bc haha, thank you though for reminding me maybe now I will make a trip over to the island this summer and grab some cuts. Man of man that Texada takes me back.... Such a beautiful place too, cheers brotha man hope that cut turns out nice for ya


----------



## odessa (Apr 30, 2012)

switched to 12/12 on 4/29. The bagseeds vegged for 29 days and the c99xmaroc fem is going 12/12 from seed. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck Odessa!


----------



## odessa (Apr 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Good luck Odessa!


Thank you. I'll update a couple times a week. I gotta say, having my space 80-85% dialed in has led to my most satisfying grow yet.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2012)

When you are not worrying about other things in your grow, it just makes it more fun! Some believe plants can sense good vibes! Happy and peaceful growing lad!

On that note, one looks like he may have to change up his growing style somehow.........wife is concerned about plant count. Not saying I have any more than 5 plants but got to keep her sweet. Not sure how that is going to effect the other things I do but something will need to be worked out. Not saying tomorrow or anything, but hints have been made, eyes have met, eyebrows have been raised, heads have been nodded....you all know how it goes! lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## odessa (Apr 30, 2012)

DST said:


> When you are not worrying about other things in your grow, it just makes it more fun! Some believe plants can sense good vibes! Happy and peaceful growing lad!
> 
> On that note, one looks like he may have to change up his growing style somehow.........wife is concerned about plant count. Not saying I have any more than 5 plants but got to keep her sweet. Not sure how that is going to effect the other things I do but something will need to be worked out. Not saying tomorrow or anything, but hints have been made, eyes have met, eyebrows have been raised, heads have been nodded....you all know how it goes! lol.
> 
> Peace, DST


keep mama happy. The whole reason I'm growing is cause mama said "no more buying"! She doesn't smoke, but she recognizes it's positive effects on my depression.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh we are always actin the men, but we got to keep our loved ones happy. Mrs DST secretly wears the trousers, just lets me think I do! lol.


----------



## odessa (Apr 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Oh we are always actin the men, but we got to keep our loved ones happy. Mrs DST secretly wears the trousers, just lets me think I do! lol.


qft-quoted for truth


----------



## duchieman (Apr 30, 2012)

Good day all. Sorry to hear your catching "the vibes" DST. There's only one remedy for that really. Do WTF you're told! hahaha It's just so much easier that way. 

Hey BMM, that must something pretty special to make that run. Hope your investment pays off for you. Good seeing you again. 

I got a lot done in my garden yesterday. Not only did I get everyone all fed and watered, I got some cutting I took a few days ago and finally got them in some dirt. They were sitting in water with kelp and EM's up until then. Of them there are 6 Dog X Extrema, 6 Psycho Killer Surprise (can anyone give me some more info on this strain please?), and 4 Casey Jones!!! Chugga chugga, toot, toot! 

Oh!, and I also got 18 cherry tomato plants in peat potted up to solo cups, along with the whole myco/EM treatment. Today I think I'll get some other garden seeds planted. It's getting on in the season so I better get my ass in gear. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2012)

I had big plans for my garden this year. Not knowing where I am gonna end up has ruined my plans though. I didnt build the raised bed or plant and veggies this yr. I have one strawberry that lived and thats it.

Good Morning 600


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Oh we are always actin the men, but we got to keep our loved ones happy. Mrs DST secretly wears the trousers, just lets me think I do! lol.


These are the ways of an intelligent woman lol. Sure beats a woman that tries to rule you like a Nazi, I have friends married to those types and I get anxiety just thinking about that lol. My lady friend hates the smell of pot and only smokes a cpl times per year. She doesn't care for my "hobby" at all but she's cool enough to understand my passion for it. Now, if we were married I wonder if that would change? Probably LOL. I broke down the dried AK I chopped last week into a tray and put it in her face, about 6 zips of tasty greens and it literally made her gag, haahahah. 

What strains have you guys done from TGA and what are your favorites? I've been eyeballing some of his genetics and I think I'm ready to try one. 

Good day 600, lots of work to do today but I don't feel like doing any of it. I'd rather play in my grow room and surf RIU. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 30, 2012)

I shoot for a completely pantsless partnership ... much more fun that way.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2012)

So I smoked for the first time in 12 weeks over the weekend. Had some banana og on fri night and really enjoyed the high, was real buzzy and got me feeling good. Smoked some Dog on saturday morning and HOLY SHIT!!! Felt like someone kicked me right in the face. Shakey all over. I was a bit dizzy and thought I might be sick. My face felt like it was melting off my head. Damn that Dog is nothing to mess with.

Bloody hell.

EDIT: was a good football weekend too. Spurs win, scum draw, and newcastle looses.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So I smoked for the first time in 12 weeks over the weekend. Had some banana og on fri night and really enjoyed the high, was real buzzy and got me feeling good. Smoked some Dog on saturday morning and HOLY SHIT!!! Felt like someone kicked me right in the face. Shakey all over. I was a bit dizzy and thought I might be sick. My face felt like it was melting off my head. Damn that Dog is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Bloody hell.
> 
> EDIT: was a good football weekend too. Spurs win, scum draw, and newcastle looses.


Hey jig, I havent smoked since Christmas....I finally got a job so I am going to smoke soon. I want to feel the DOG's bite, I got to get some of them beans.

FM


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2012)

View attachment 2147501View attachment 2147502View attachment 2147504View attachment 2147506View attachment 2147508View attachment 2147510View attachment 2147512

Posted these yesterday in i dif thread. I did not realy ask for thoughts on the grow.
So I'll ask. any thoughts?

FoxFarm nute line up. water about once per 6-7 days. 600w MH at 14" above.
Room tem 70 - 84 briefly. city water PPM at 100 from tap.


----------



## odessa (Apr 30, 2012)

looking good. What strains?


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL in my excitement I did leave out that tidbit.

LST on Pineapple Express top left and Connie Chung top right. both 41 days veg topped to 2nd node at 17 days. pictures after re-potting.

Kandy Kush seedling front left, Connie Chung "cloned top" front right. pic after feed.

Stalk and root ball of Connie Chung at time of re-potting today.

someday I will get a better camera but it aint gonna be tonight.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 30, 2012)

lokie said:


> View attachment 2147501View attachment 2147502View attachment 2147504View attachment 2147506View attachment 2147508View attachment 2147510View attachment 2147512
> 
> Posted these yesterday in i dif thread. I did not realy ask for thoughts on the grow.
> So I'll ask. any thoughts?
> ...


Get rid of Fox Farm and try "X" Nutrients. Easier, cheaper and better. I would also get some smart pots instead of those plastic containers. 1 oz per 6-7 days??? I give my plant that is in a 3 gallon smart pot 5 gallons per 3-4 days.


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2012)

yes that should have read water once per 6-7 days.

as for nutes it was what i first read of. everyone starts somewhere.

The pots were free too. used them just to get started. I waited to long to get
started anyway.

for a 1st i'm still on the learning curve. I need to save up
for a few upgrades.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2012)

lokie said:


> View attachment 2147501View attachment 2147502View attachment 2147504View attachment 2147506View attachment 2147508View attachment 2147510View attachment 2147512
> 
> Posted these yesterday in i dif thread. I did not realy ask for thoughts on the grow.
> So I'll ask. any thoughts?
> ...


What kind of soil? How much water are you giving them every 6-7 days for both the large and the small pots?

There should be virtually no need for feeding them during veg if you're using a quality soil mix unless they get too big for their containers, which those are not. If you're watering only once per week, you're probably over watering. Try to lighten up on the water after transplant until they spread their root mass. You don't want to drench the empty soil so much that it sits stagnant. They will spread to the new soil with light watering. Gradually increase the water amounts as the root zone expands. Basically, its better to underfeed and underwater than overfeed and over water. 

I have been putting my clones in pro mix for transplant, its been working great. It has very little nutrients. These got their first feeding today. This gives you an idea of how much food is necessary for the pot and plant size. They are a bit flacid for the photo, they were quite thirsty when I fed them just a bit ago. I was in da pool!



So if you're using a quality soil then the most I would give them is big bloom for the first several weeks, then work into the grow big once they've got a sturdy root base and have started depleting the soil of its nutrients. Like FM said, you really shouldn't have to go longer than 3 or 4 days for watering, if you're going longer you're probably giving them too much volume. Less volume, more frequency is good until they've filled out.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 30, 2012)

Might be real, a cool story.

View attachment 2147621


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 30, 2012)

lokie said:


> yes that should have read water once per 6-7 days.
> 
> as for nutes it was what i first read of. everyone starts somewhere.
> 
> ...


You will save money getting rid of Fox Farms. Free is the very best, do u have a thread or journal? I would like to follow. Google X Nutrient and go to their website and request a free sample pack. They will send you Grow, Micro and Bloom. 

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good info guys! I ordered my free sample right now.

Schwag which Promix do you use?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Good info guys! I ordered my free sample right now.
> 
> Schwag which Promix do you use?


Pro-Mix BX is what I use for my cuttings after propagation until they're ready for soil.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Pro-Mix BX is what I use for my cuttings after propagation until they're ready for soil.


I use pro mix bx all the way through. Previously with fox farm but now i'm organic. And i'm reusing it as well.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I use pro mix bx all the way through. Previously with fox farm but now i'm organic. And i'm reusing it as well.


I like it and so do the roots it seems. After they outgrow those small containers from cuttings I put them in Roots Organics until they're ready for flower, then into super soil. I've been using FFOF lately though, my local store sells it for $15 per bag so I couldn't resist lol. 

Hey TrynaGro, where do you PH your water to with peat? Evertyhing I have basically gets 6.5 and it seems to work well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I like it and so do the roots it seems. After they outgrow those small containers from cuttings I put them in Roots Organics until they're ready for flower, then into super soil. I've been using FFOF lately though, my local store sells it for $15 per bag so I couldn't resist lol.
> 
> Hey TrynaGro, where do you PH your water to with peat? Evertyhing I have basically gets 6.5 and it seems to work well.


6.5 to 7 like soil, it does great. I use the ph drops, no meter. i think promix would be an ok sub for roots organic in super soil.. My roots love it as u said.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So I smoked for the first time in 12 weeks over the weekend. Had some banana og on fri night and really enjoyed the high, was real buzzy and got me feeling good. Smoked some Dog on saturday morning and HOLY SHIT!!! Felt like someone kicked me right in the face. Shakey all over. I was a bit dizzy and thought I might be sick. My face felt like it was melting off my head. Damn that Dog is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Bloody hell.
> 
> EDIT: was a good football weekend too. Spurs win, scum draw, and newcastle looses.


LOL So was the DOG good or what, all you've done is scare me now! How much did you smoke? My psuedo DOG just passed the 9 week mark, she'll be done soon!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So I smoked for the first time in 12 weeks over the weekend. Had some banana og on fri night and really enjoyed the high, was real buzzy and got me feeling good. Smoked some Dog on saturday morning and HOLY SHIT!!! Felt like someone kicked me right in the face. Shakey all over. I was a bit dizzy and thought I might be sick. My face felt like it was melting off my head. Damn that Dog is nothing to mess with.
> 
> Bloody hell.
> 
> EDIT: was a good football weekend too. Spurs win, scum draw, and newcastle looses.


I'm just getting through day 1 of not smoking. Idk how you went 12 weeks.


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 6.5 to 7 like soil, it does great. I use the ph drops, no meter. i think promix would be an ok sub for roots organic in super soil.. My roots love it as u said.


I actually used some in my last batch. RO soil is so dense and heavy I thought it would lighten it up a bit and it seemed to do just that. It works great for the top 1/2 or 1/3 when transplanting into SS too. Roots seem to expand very quickly in it which is sweet ass sweet!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2012)

She just entered her 9th week of flower. Getting yanked within the next week!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2012)

Your plant is looking awesome chaka... whatever she is. LOL. If you want we can meet up once she's harvested and we can compare smells and smokes, or trade a bit or something.



supchaka said:


> LOL So was the DOG good or what, all you've done is scare me now! How much did you smoke? My psuedo DOG just passed the 9 week mark, she'll be done soon!


The smoke is fooking OFF THE HOOK. Messed me up for sure. The problem is the banana gives me an instant buzz, like on exhale, or 20 seconds after... then builds. The Dog gave me none of that instant buzz, so I took another hit, then another to finish the bowl. I didn't smoke much... but after a couple months my tolerance was zero. It was just a small pipe load, not even a bub or bong, haha. It's a serious smoke, and reeks kinda like dog shit.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm just getting through day 1 of not smoking. Idk how you went 12 weeks.


The first 2 or 3 days really sucks... just need to sit on your hands. After that, it's just a habit thing, like you are always forgetting to do something. I grab the keys and my sun glasses to leave and think "What am I forgetting?" haha.... I'm forgetting to smoke!!! Hanging out with people doesn't really work. It's good I don't know anyone where I live. Always messes me up when someone comes over.. I think one bowl won't be too bad. Well one aint, but the bowl after and after that, and the next morning and after that. Blah blah.

I will say it is an amazing feeling to know that you can go a couple weeks without smoking EVEN WHEN you got the worlds greatest fire just in the other room. AND the high you get when you start again makes it all worth it. It so reminds me of being 16. Like strait transported back to my first time smoking... it's badass.

*** ***

Question about soil... what's the deal with sizes of containers. What I mean is... how do you pick container size? How big the plants are going to be? How big the light you use is? How many plants? Like if I use a 1 gallon pot and just grow one plant under a 1000w going 12/12 from seed... what would the difference be if I used a 10 gallon... or a 50 gallon? Seems like it would depend on veg time or something. Any info would be good.

I'm thinking of running 4 plants under a 1000w. With very little veg time.

*** ***

Update on my closet. I only have 4 females. I don't think there are any ?purp X SpaceBomb left. At least 3 of the 4 are Candy Drop X ny purp Diesel. I mislabeled one... so the 4th plant may be either cd x nypd or ?p x sb. Would be great if that's the ?purp one. Either way I'm stoked and they are looking like real good plants.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 30, 2012)

Supchaka is that your DOG? Nice work!

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Your plant is looking awesome chaka... whatever she is. LOL. If you want we can meet up once she's harvested and we can compare smells and smokes, or trade a bit or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx for the tips Jig! As far as the potsize question. Under the 6 i aim for an oz per gallon of root space. Up until about 5 galloin pots.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 30, 2012)

Was reverse look-up'ing a spam call's number on my cell just now and came across this little jem:

[video=youtube_share;k4YvMVATFgA]http://youtu.be/k4YvMVATFgA[/video]

*jig: glad you survived your dog attack!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> *** ***
> 
> Question about soil... what's the deal with sizes of containers. What I mean is... how do you pick container size? How big the plants are going to be? How big the light you use is? How many plants? Like if I use a 1 gallon pot and just grow one plant under a 1000w going 12/12 from seed... what would the difference be if I used a 10 gallon... or a 50 gallon? Seems like it would depend on veg time or something. Any info would be good.
> 
> ...


If you are going to go nearly 12/12 from seed I'd go with 2 gallon. 3 gallon would be best if you don't mind wasting a little soil. I've grown a bit 12/12 from seed in 1 gal and they are rootbound the last couple weeks for sure. It also keeps them around 14" tall or so. You can expect them to get a little bigger with the bigger pot. I've picked up some 3 gallons myself, and my next run will be around 8 plants, depending how many girls I get. The pot size is perfect to fill my 4x2 tent with 8 pots.

The plan is to start about 16 beans in 16oz party cups. They'll start 12/12 from seed and once they sex around the 18th day they'll get topped and transplanted to their 3 gal homes and flipped to 18/6. They'll get topped one more after that before getting flipped back to 12/12 in a few weeks.

The alternative is only growing 8 plants to start traditionally and hoping for a good female ratio, which unless I'm growing fem seeds, which I'm not, won't be a good enough number for me


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2012)

sucks about all the males jig,lets hope that the last females are all beast for you,and fill that cab up some how..
lil shot of the veg room...





[wifi x sour dX]...[blackrose x gdp]....[snowdawg bx x sour d]...[purple mr.nice x chemdawg og]...[grape god]...[x2 chem#4]...[x2 stardawg]...[candydrop]
flower room next.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 30, 2012)

YA! I ran 30 seeds. Ended up with 2 of each strain being female. I use long light cycles and high nitrogen to promote males. I've found, at least with AMS genetics, that it suppresses the hermaphroditic tendencies in flowering if the mother is a "Strong" female. I discovered this when using a feminized seed for a mother plant. If the plant was stressed to much, it was hermaphroditic. Same strain, used standard seeds, promoted males, culled the female, and no Hermaphrodicks! Works for me...


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Question about soil... what's the deal with sizes of containers. What I mean is... how do you pick container size? How big the plants are going to be? How big the light you use is? How many plants? Like if I use a 1 gallon pot and just grow one plant under a 1000w going 12/12 from seed... what would the difference be if I used a 10 gallon... or a 50 gallon? Seems like it would depend on veg time or something. Any info would be good.
> 
> I'm thinking of running 4 plants under a 1000w. With very little veg time.


Yep they're all variables in the equation. If you're thinking of doing 4 plants under a 1000w with very little veg you're wasting a substantial amount of space and energy I'd say. Take your space, determine the wattage requirements, deduce how large the plants will be, then choose your container size and plant count accordingly. 

A 1000w should be able to accommodate quite a lot of 2 gallon containers with minimal to no veg time. If you're talking 12/12 with some lollipopping then you could cram that sucker full SoG style! That would probably accommodate a dozen plants if I had to guess, without any crowding either assuming you'll have a 4 x 4. 

How big is your space Jig? I know you only currently have 4 female plants but are you talking about popping some more beans?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a 2 x 3 foot space. That's why I'm thinking of only running 4 plants with a 3 gallon pot I think?


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a 2 x 3 foot space. That's why I'm thinking of only running 4 plants with a 3 gallon pot I think?


Oops I read that 4 x 3. 

6 would be a good number I think. 

X X
X X
X X

Could maybe fit 8 from 12/12

x x 
x x
x x 
x x

Thats a lot of watts for a small space like that! Should be nice colaz.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 30, 2012)

I am running 9 under my 1000 right now in 3 gal pots vedged 5 weeks there 3 foot right now just flipped them then I have some seeds under another 1000 that I am doing 16 in 2 gallon pots last grow did 15 in 3 gal pots


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 30, 2012)

O and Ime in a 4x8 area but there all crammed into a 4 x4 space and with another 9 under my 600


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 30, 2012)

Jig bru its not just the dog that had your head twisted.... Its your Skizzllss my man 

Thought yallins might enjoy this tune. I sure am with my spliff of jdb 

[youtube]f4dYZgPfvic[/youtube]

 badman


----------



## medheadgrw (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone care to guess what the dry weight will be? Just got done trimming one table...the drying rack is 3 feet diameter.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> I am running 9 under my 1000 right now in 3 gal pots vedged 5 weeks there 3 foot right now just flipped them then I have some seeds under another 1000 that I am doing 16 in 2 gallon pots last grow did 15 in 3 gal pots


Thats what I did 9x3gal in a 4x4 vegged 4-5 weeks and flipped. Some of then were root bound though and needed water every other day or they would droop bad.
I didnt yield that much like 12-13 oz total maybe with 5 different strains in there and a 1000 watter for the last 6 weeks and a 600 watter for the 12st 3 weeks


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2012)

All my moms that I put outside have started flowering.


Medhead, I have no idea? A shot in the dark... 22 oz?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the extent of my tool box! I had one when I was a kid that I had all hand painted and labeled box o' life. Never thought I'd get another box in my life!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

Medhead that is some serious bud, my guess is a SHITLOAD! Thats a lot!

Cougar Kush
View attachment 2148651View attachment 2148652

My Tent
View attachment 2148649

My Mini Screen
View attachment 2148650

FM


----------



## pyrojohnhippy (May 1, 2012)

medheadgrw said:


> Anyone care to guess what the dry weight will be? Just got done trimming one table...the drying rack is 3 feet diameter.
> 
> View attachment 2148444View attachment 2148445View attachment 2148446


Looks great man. my guess is 15oz.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Hey FM, looking good, and nice Haul Medhead!!!

Some pics of yesterdays festival in Amsterdam.....
Mum and Daughter on their way to sell some things.....all the children in Holland sell all their old toys and buy new ones on Queens Day. It's the only day of the year where traditionally you can sell items without paying tax on them. So lots of locals sell their bits and bobs on the streets. The first year I was on Amsterdam for Queens Day I saw a man walking down the road at 9am with a cannoe on his head, lol.





Get anything more on that bike luv?





Generally, eveything is packed....










Apart from this boat, lol...





Cannabis Energy drink, what a freakin giggle. It has Hemp in it!!! Doesn't get you high. Tastes like Redbull....They also had Hotchocolate as wel, also didn't get you high, wtf!!! lol.





More busyness





Poffertjes - mini pancakes, a Dutch tradition. Sprinkled with icing sugar and a big dollop of butter...





A terrace that is a boat, or a boat that is a terrace...I don't know, it was packed though...






Peace, DST


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

Awww man Dst that looks awesome man !!! One of my girl friends growing up moved there like 6 months ago and I was kinda jealous lol  she was just talking about Queens Day this is awesome to see some pics


----------



## medheadgrw (May 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> All my moms that I put outside have started flowering.
> 
> 
> Medhead, I have no idea? A shot in the dark... 22 oz?


Good guesses guys...I'll say this, it looks to be more than my last pull which was 18 zips...I like the 22 guess...That will make my day

EDIT: Jealous of the Amsterdam pics...looks like a good time and great weather


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2012)

Did someone say party? It looks like a combination of a holiday with good weather was too much temptation to resist for the people of A-dam.
Stark contrast in the clothing of the mother and child and the shorts and t-shirt partyers on the boats.

 
cof


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

It was a lovely day cof, first day my wife got to lie out on our terrace to sunbathe! That always makes her happy. She may have posted some pics on her blog, not sure, but I'll see if she has some more to show. I only had my phone and Mrs D had the little handbag camera thing.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 1, 2012)

<------Officially jealous!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 1, 2012)

Morning.. 600s here is some bud porn that are a week maybe out or so.. wake and bake!!


----------



## Hotsause (May 1, 2012)

Bubba Danko (Bubba Kush x Corleone Kush)
She smells Of nothing But kush with a Sweet scent. One of the best taste ive ever tasted I really wish you could all smell and taste her
Day 71:





















And Romulan 2nd Run Looks Way Better Then My First 
Day 33











and Spudnik (Alien Bomb x Chernobyl)


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Top notch Hotsause. Not much else to be said really, bru......soil working well for you I guess.


----------



## phishtank (May 1, 2012)

Getting closer to the time I can throw some stuff under my 600's. Heres another pic of the flower room coming together.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

fine stuff HS!!

my first run in the new place. bit of a shakey start but getting thereic galoreView attachment 2149031View attachment 2149032View attachment 2149033View attachment 2149034View attachment 2149035View attachment 2149036View attachment 2149037View attachment 2149038View attachment 2149039View attachment 2149040View attachment 2149041View attachment 2149042View attachment 2149043View attachment 2149044View attachment 2149045View attachment 2149046View attachment 2149047View attachment 2149048


----------



## Hotsause (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Top notch Hotsause. Not much else to be said really, bru......soil working well for you I guess.


Thanks DST long time no talk. Yes super soil does work well but it works 20x better when you throw compost tea in the mix 
Thanks Don


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Tea drives many a nation, HS....having a cuppa right now!


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm stoked to try this new path.

Loving the bud pron for all the various entries.

And really enjoyed the pics D. Looks like a good time. Should be booking a trip for myself this week.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

Very nice buds Big Buddah and Hotsauce. Excellent frost. Hotsauce did you make the Bubba Danko cross yourself? 

phishtank that room is top notch, cant wait to see it in action doing work. Please keep me posted if you start a journal when ready, I want to follow.

FM


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

Nice buds hotsause and I love my teas too!! I would never go back to anything in a bottle now . Nice flowering room phishtank !!! I am about to flip more of my girls now after this last move hehehhe I have been working with my 1000 for flowering an 400 for veg. I have now added LEDs ( hahhaha yes they are pink) to the veg and I am looking at another 600 for flowering and of course I will have the tent all set up with the fan and filter 8" not playing around . I have to say my plants that are under the LEDs are way morestacked than those just under the 400


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Nice buds hotsause and I love my teas too!! I would never go back to anything in a bottle now . Nice flowering room phishtank !!! I am about to flip more of my girls now after this last move hehehhe I have been working with my 1000 for flowering an 400 for veg. I have now added LEDs ( hahhaha yes they are pink) to the veg and I am looking at another 600 for flowering and of course I will have the tent all set up with the fan and filter 8" not playing around . I have to say my plants that are under the LEDs are way morestacked than those just under the 400


u not wrong,plants love a good led veg. tight nodes and great leaf health. the leaves proper reach up under led glow
from my research u will prob find the plants in middle or inbetween the mh and led do the best as plants love a good mixed spec light and love cross lighting


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Nice buds hotsause and I love my teas too!! I would never go back to anything in a bottle now . Nice flowering room phishtank !!! I am about to flip more of my girls now after this last move hehehhe I have been working with my 1000 for flowering an 400 for veg. I have now added LEDs ( hahhaha yes they are pink) to the veg and I am looking at another 600 for flowering and of course I will have the tent all set up with the fan and filter 8" not playing around . I have to say my plants that are under the LEDs are way morestacked than those just under the 400


Got pics, I would like to see it!!!

FM


----------



## phishtank (May 1, 2012)

I veg under a 1000W MH and it almost seems like my plants don't stretch enough....barely any spacing between nodes so things get really dense.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u not wrong,plants love a good led veg. tight nodes and great leaf health. the leaves proper reach up under led glow
> from my research u will prob find the plants in middle or inbetween the mh and led do the best as plants love a good mixed spec light and love cross lighting


Yes sir exactly hehhe I have 3 pineapple express cuts and it is painfully obvious which one is just under led which one is in the middle and the one that is just under the 400 . I love experimenting !!!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

I am vegging with the big 600 in the sky at the moment....when she can get through the blerry clouds, lol.


----------



## nas2007 (May 1, 2012)

Ok boys I need tome help making canna butter, I have 8-9 grams of buds, how much butter will I need, and how long to simmer it ?thanks boys


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2012)

I would gently grind the buds and use a 1/2 lb of butter and simmer on low-a crock pot works well-for 4 to 5 hours and allow to cool some before filtering, other wise you'll burn the shit out of your hands.



cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I would gently grind the buds and use a 1/2 lb of butter and simmer on low-a crock pot works well-for 4 to 5 hours and allow to cool some before filtering, other wise you'll burn the shit out of your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


any tips for taste.the one time i made canna butter it tasted like eck!


----------



## nas2007 (May 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I would gently grind the buds and use a 1/2 lb of butter and simmer on low-a crock pot works well-for 4 to 5 hours and allow to cool some before filtering, other wise you'll burn the shit out of your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


Really 4 to 5 hours , I hear people saying boil maximum of 24 hours, will 4-5 hours really do the trick? Its my my first time making it


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Loads of ways Nas.
Personally I think it is better to clarify the butter you use, or go to the Asian Supermarket and buy Ghee. To clarify check goodle (easily done).
Once you done that then crumble the weed in probably around 50-100 grams of ghee/clarified butter - i would go nearer 50g). Then slowly cook for an hour or so, adding some water helps the butter not to burn out as well. If you add water at the end of cooking you'll need to the let the butter cool and refrigerate until it seperates from the water. I think others probably cook slow enough not to bother with water and then just filter out the green....I am sure a lot of others will chime in.


----------



## nas2007 (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Loads of ways Nas.
> Personally I think it is better to clarify the butter you use, or go to the Asian Supermarket and buy Ghee. To clarify check goodle (easily done).
> Once you done that then crumble the weed in probably around 50-100 grams of ghee/clarified butter - i would go nearer 50g). Then slowly cook for an hour or so, adding some water helps the butter not to burn out as well. If you add water at the end of cooking you'll need to the let the butter cool and refrigerate until it seperates from the water. I think others probably cook slow enough not to bother with water and then just filter out the green....I am sure a lot of others will chime in.


Yeah I can get hold of some ghee is there any pacific ghee? And the method that ur saying is the same way as curious old fart meaning water in a pot with the ghee in it bring to low boil add bud but timing is about 1 hour, is that right?


----------



## phishtank (May 1, 2012)

So is it better to make butter and then just add it to everything you plan on cooking like brownies and cakes and what not?


----------



## nas2007 (May 1, 2012)

phishtank said:


> So is it better to make butter and then just add it to everything you plan on cooking like brownies and cakes and what not?


Yeah that's what im panning brownies will post the in tire making


----------



## nas2007 (May 1, 2012)

P.s if I do the butter method, dose it matter if the butter is salted or unsalyed?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Loads of ways Nas.
> Personally I think it is better to clarify the butter you use, or go to the Asian Supermarket and buy Ghee. To clarify check goodle (easily done).
> Once you done that then crumble the weed in probably around 50-100 grams of ghee/clarified butter - i would go nearer 50g). Then slowly cook for an hour or so, adding some water helps the butter not to burn out as well. If you add water at the end of cooking you'll need to the let the butter cool and refrigerate until it seperates from the water. I think others probably cook slow enough not to bother with water and then just filter out the green....I am sure a lot of others will chime in.


went to goodle.com ... and got this


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> P.s if I do the butter method, dose it matter if the butter is salted or unsalyed?


unsalted works better IMO

I have also found that cheesecloth folded over a few times works really well as a filter 


If you want to spend the extra money, just buy Coconut Oil. 

It is a solid at room temp, and has a higher fat % than butter so it can hold more thc.

No need to clarify, and you cook the coconut oil in the crockpot the same way you do the butter.

Cook/bake with the coconut oil just as you would butter


----------



## nas2007 (May 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> went to goodle.com ... and got this
> 
> View attachment 2149242


Lol dst u need to check ur sources


----------



## phishtank (May 1, 2012)

google.com........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2012)

Lol, Nobody has any input on taste. And will any oil work for this. Say if i wanted to do Olive oil. and then will the heat that i cook with over cook my thc?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

phishtank said:


> google.com........


I knew what he meant, was just trying to be funny. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, Nobody has any input on taste. And will any oil work for this. Say if i wanted to do Olive oil. and then will the heat that i cook with over cook my thc?


You can use olive oil, but the consistency will be different. And olive oil has a very strong taste. TBH when i made cookies with the coconut oil, they tasted BOMB. And they were devastating too!!


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2012)

D's right about clarifying the butter...and I use unsalted.
What I produce in 3 to 5 hours of cook time is devastating....any more cook time is wasted electicity.
I've notice that you can cook the cannabutter (in a recipe) up to 400 degrees without destroying the thc, but I prefer to keep it under 350.



cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, Nobody has any input on taste. And will any oil work for this. Say if i wanted to do Olive oil. and then will the heat that i cook with over cook my thc?


I think taste is more determined by what you make, and how you make it...

It is always going to have a "weed" taste to it. Peanut Butter covers the flavor, and so does chocolate. I have gotten used to the taste of edibles now though.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> D's right about clarifying the butter...and I use unsalted.
> What I produce in 3 to 5 hours of cook time is devastating....any more cook time is wasted electicity.
> I've notice that you can cook the cannabutter (in a recipe) up to 400 degrees without destroying the thc, but I prefer to keep it under 350.
> 
> ...


"Like"

COF

What is your opinion on decarbing the bud prior to cooking with it?


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What is your opinion on decarbing the bud prior to cooking with it?


I'm not sure what you mean.


cof


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

I generally use bubble to make my hash (the top bag that is). I cook that with the clarified butter for a minimal amount of time (under 30 minutes.)

Must of had Good things on my mind today, lol.


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2012)

I used ghee butter.. Worked really well too.



billcollector99 said:


> unsalted works better IMO
> 
> I have also found that cheesecloth folded over a few times works really well as a filter
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2012)

Morning 600, or afternoon really. I was out all morning at the MRI place so I am behind (as usual).
Great looking pRon this morn!
I have a cut of SC Big Bud x GDP that stinks like no clone I have ever smelled b4!! I cant believe a 10" tall clone can smell like that!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

A 10 inch clone, that's mare like a sappling Bass!!! lol. Good afternoon to you, you go for a scan?


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2012)

Got a cut of Permafrost and one of Kryptonite yday.

My daughter had her bi-annual brain scan


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2012)

remember when i just about burned down my house with my first 600? i replaced it with some no name 600 real quick because i didn't have time to go get a proper bulb. went to the shop and bought a beauty of a hortilux 600 yesterday


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

As I was reading that I was waiting for something bad, but it was all good!! Yah!! Happy and brilliant growing.



mysunnyboy said:


> remember when i just about burned down my house with my first 600? i replaced it with some no name 600 real quick because i didn't have time to go get a proper bulb. went to the shop and bought a beauty of a hortilux 600 yesterday


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2012)

lol yeah buddy happy brilliant growing indeed D, the master kush ladies stand at attention and puff out their chests while the brasil girls dance the samba around them now, let there be light. i feel the need for more light lol kinda' like tattoos, i can't stop at one.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2012)

The more light the more and better budz! 
The outside girls adapted to the sun now and although are battle scarred are sure standing tall too now.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2012)

Made home-made sauce to go with my whole wheat pasta. Sauce is slow cooking right now, I cant wait I am so hungry!!


----------



## A2Seed (May 1, 2012)

I had my first ever 600 eye hort burn out on me. I have 2 600 ( well 3 but the third is hangin around, no pun intended) and not In use. I was noticing my bulb on one of my running 600's was going out every 20 mins and just though it was overheating being that the room was over 92... OUCH I KNOW!!!! So I had to replace that hps with my UN used MH. honestly I think imma keep a MH in my flowering chamber from now on. Having one 600 for the first 5 weeks and the other for the last 41/2 weeks. Imma put a MH I the bulb that's houses the first 5 weeks and have an hps In the other for the last 4. I found the intermodal growth in the first 2 weeks of flowering is explosive instead of mass stretch like an hps.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2012)

Sounds good A2, if I run 2 bulbs I will try that out, or I might switch it out for a few weeks. Something to think about.

I have read MH gives more quality to the buds, but the HPS gives more yield.


----------



## nas2007 (May 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> unsalted works better IMO
> 
> I have also found that cheesecloth folded over a few times works really well as a filter
> 
> ...


i already got some coconut oil , im going to use it,,,, so its still 250Grams of butter (coconut oil) for 9 grams of buds? does that sound right?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think taste is more determined by what you make, and how you make it...
> 
> It is always going to have a "weed" taste to it. Peanut Butter covers the flavor, and so does chocolate. I have gotten used to the taste of edibles now though.


Vanilla Extract helps too....


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2012)

You guys are making me hungry! Mmmmm, mmm! 

You ready for this?

[video=youtube;ABi5ft9LSVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABi5ft9LSVU&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2012)

^^^ill be at the one in my city.


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You guys are making me hungry! Mmmmm, mmm!
> 
> You ready for this?
> 
> [video=youtube;ABi5ft9LSVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABi5ft9LSVU&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


I'm in a wasteland....none within 500 miles.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2012)

Hello all, I'm alive!
I had my first medibles last night and can attest to cof's statements of it being devastating! In a great way!
Man.
I ate a 1/4 of one, and then ate another 1/4 cookie an hour later.
2 hours later I fell asleep in the computer chair (10:48pm).
An hour later I woke up in the computer chair (11:32pm).
Another hour later I woke up in the computer chair (12:38am), took my official meds, and finally made my way to an actual bed where I slept until 8-am.
The wife even tried a small piece, and she was asleep by 10-pm (she doesn't partake at all).
So, yeah, cof's method is as delicious as it is devastating!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

I'll second that Doobs. Glad to see you visiting the Light Side!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NkwJ-g0iJ6w]http://youtu.be/NkwJ-g0iJ6w[/video]


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Quick bongo then off to bed soon for moi. Take it easy Doobs and catch you in a bit....DST


----------



## duchieman (May 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I'm in a wasteland....none within 500 miles.
> 
> 
> cof



Obviously not of the Teenage kind. I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it either but I'm gonna try. 

[video=youtube;BovQyphS8kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BovQyphS8kA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2012)

I was looking for that o ne a while back!


Getting ready to up can three seedlings into 2-gallon pots. (one Deep Blue F2, one MTF, and one JDBR).
Also have a project in mind for modifying my existing pots in two ways: cutting a grid of open squares in the pots, trim two pots so they can be zip-tied together to form one larger pot, and line the whole thing with lanndscaper's fabric for the smart pot effect.
Will post a how to with pics & vid when it's finished, but lots to do to make it all come together.

*behold, the Franken Pot&#8482; ! ! !
**square slots not drawn in yet.


----------



## roachclip420 (May 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You guys are making me hungry! Mmmmm, mmm!
> 
> You ready for this?
> 
> [video=youtube;ABi5ft9LSVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABi5ft9LSVU&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


Mine is only 10 mins from my house. party on


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with permafrost or Kryptonite? Any info is welcome growth type, taste, smell. high type etc.....


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2012)

The last batch of butter I made was 5 grams into 1 stick. It was pure bud no shake. I would call it a toned down dose, good for newbies. Unsalted sweet cream butter is what I used. Bout a cup or less water added. Only simmer for like an hour lowest heat. I use cheesecloth to strain it out then take 2 2x4s and wrap their ends with a sheet of wax paper and tape it. Then use a big C clamp to press the cloth and squeeze every damn bit out of it. Stick it in the fridge and it will separate the water from butter in a few hours. I use a plastic bowl cuz it makes it easier to get the butter out by squeezing the bowl. You can also put it in the freezer about 20 min before your going to take it out, makes it much easier to deal with.

Uhh that's it for me I think


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2012)

Lol I smoked before I started typing that and as it was kicking in my mental capacity was dwindling. I was like Ahh hurry and get the words out while you can!


----------



## Hotsause (May 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very nice buds Big Buddah and Hotsauce. Excellent frost. Hotsauce did you make the Bubba Danko cross yourself?
> 
> phishtank that room is top notch, cant wait to see it in action doing work. Please keep me posted if you start a journal when ready, I want to follow.
> 
> FM


No Bubba Danko was made by a friend from here named EyeCandi he post in the Colorado forums mostly. I must say the guy knows his shit So far ive ran 2 of his breeding projects and both came out very good but this Bubba is beyond my expectations. The buds are like Giant Rocks. I tried squeezing them with my fingers and it took alot of force to squeeze them. I cant wait to run my first DOG I KNOW DST IVE BEEN SLACKING AND IM SORRY but im getting back to my 600w bros DONT WORRY


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

sorry i have a 1000w but have a beastly ballest and can switch it to 600 or 400.. but quick question.. should i invest in a light mover or another light?


----------



## drewsb420 (May 1, 2012)

another light for show!


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

illl get pics up as soon as i can!!! my phone broke tho.. i gotta get a new batch a pics up before i start to flower


----------



## drewsb420 (May 1, 2012)

right on brother looking forward to the pics


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

its probably on the bigger size of grows on riu.. but ill keep you posted!

++REP


----------



## drewsb420 (May 1, 2012)

grow big or go home!  peace homie!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> its probably on the bigger size of grows on riu.. but ill keep you posted!
> 
> ++REP


Cant be that big of a grow if you are only running one light...

Just saying.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

Hey bc how ya doin??


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Morning folks, well everyday I come onto RIU something different has happened to my Profile. So I went through 48 hours of being able to negative Rep people (I have the pic to provie it, lol) And now my magical powers have gone, boohoo........so not only have they took my pM's (remember, they have a silent P in em) But they also took my Neg Rep ability......aw shucks that's just not fair! I love RIU, it's such fun.....into week 7 in the Stinky Cab. Might even do an update at some point if I can be biscuited..

Peace and plus Rep to all.....

DST


----------



## CampUnderDog (May 2, 2012)

Mornin D... was just talkin to my buddy about you, and the BB... looking to get some new genetics in my mix... on Gen 4 of the Durban and Holland... and lovin the look of my PK... but that has been clone only so long, I worry about the genetics of it. Either way... does BB do any feminized seeds?


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Hey Camp, BB do the DOG as feminized, but to be honest, thinking of stopping that and concentrating on the Regular backcross DOG. 

Personally I just don't really like the Feminized thing. Anyway, that's our thinking at the moment. I know as an industry everyone is screaming for Fems, but as I said to many people, we are not here to service the masses....GHS and Barneys do that well enough.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

you not got pms back yet dst.
i like this neg rep tho.
how do u earn enough superhero points to get the neg rep powers?? haha
talking superheros if u not seen the new avenger movie then its a must. best superhero film by a clear mile and dam funny


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Hey MD, seems like some Superhero's only have their power for like 48 hours, lol.....Of course as soon as RIU had learned of the new magical power, they took it back off me...what a bunch of bummers, lmfao. 

And as for M's, I will not be using them again anyway bru!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

m's haha how true. 
did u give out any neg rep? haha oh how i wood off abused that power,if only for a day or two haha
u think riu r trying to harnes the neg rep power for evil doings hahaha?and instead the power found its way to u in some freak accident?
u could b the man to challenge them fr this power and use it for good and defeating worse trolls then me haha.
anyways better b a lion for a aday then a sheep for life. roar haha


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2012)

been in hospital 5 nights had 2 ops on me dislocated shoulder, been blasting me turbo diesel 7oz off 20 in about 10 weeks, got 1 healthy g-13 left off my scrog when bizzys searched house for getting me with grinder full on way to garden, that 9 weeks flower today il get a few pics of her lata on when i go look, so my new flower room on hold for while till my shoulder sorted and just be using tent to see me by


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Ah but MD, with great power comes great responsibility, lol....I never even -rep'd anyone!!! doh!!

hey budolskie, hope the shoulder gets better soon lad!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

so true. u wood have change ya addy and lifestyle and wear a mask full time.
sure the mrs wood have something say bout that haha
plus im not to sure how heroic u wood b after a heavy night on the dog kush hahah


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Police sirens and fire alarms wail in the background......a crouched figure in a dark stinky room stops momentarily, pauses for a split moment.....then returns to the bongo!!!! StonerMan get's stoned again........


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

sounds like a great comic book story matey haha i wood buy it anyways haha 
anyways i have a date with the postie today haha im sat at window like a crazed dog haha
have good day all


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 2, 2012)

'Morning/afternoon to you all! 
Just a quick update before I slip off to sleep.
Day 12 since flipping to 12/12, all three plants are BMF, and all are females. 
*Plants were only a touch over 3" tall (7.5cm) when turned to 12/12:






















Very tired, so off to sleep!
Peace


----------



## CampUnderDog (May 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Camp, BB do the DOG as feminized, but to be honest, thinking of stopping that and concentrating on the Regular backcross DOG.
> 
> Personally I just don't really like the Feminized thing. Anyway, that's our thinking at the moment. I know as an industry everyone is screaming for Fems, but as I said to many people, we are not here to service the masses....GHS and Barneys do that well enough.



Thanks D,

I'll have to order some fem DoG before you take em off the shelfizzle... 

So much going on in the green room it's almost overwhelming. A few more days til picture time... I'm bored... sick of being sick and stuck home...


----------



## SwampGrower69 (May 2, 2012)

*Look what i got in the mail today! The new air cooled Lumatek 1000watt digital ballast!* *Also all my 10 Reg Blackwater seeds have popped up!* *And the veg room is looking green!* 






















<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF6cfHkbwfE" target="_blank">[video=youtube;eF6cfHkbwfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF6cfHkbwfE[/video]


----------



## phishtank (May 2, 2012)

How do you like the digilux bulb? I've got 4 of them up already but havent tried them out yet. another week and a half and it will be time to use the new flower room for the first time ^_^/


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 2, 2012)

phishtank said:


> How do you like the digilux bulb? I've got 4 of them up already but havent tried them out yet. another week and a half and it will be time to use the new flower room for the first time ^_^/


I ran a Digilux and a cheap 30 dollar HPS in my 600s to see if there is a difference because I fell for all the literature BS propaganda. I didn't see any, if at all the buds under the cheap hps were harder and bigger. The digilux is a tad "bluer" to the eye, but the plants didn't seem to care either way.

I have bought the cheaper ones ever since and never looked back except my bank account is a tad bigger. I chalked it up to more MMJ hype from the people who count on you to believe it, the manufacturers.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 2, 2012)

oh and bud porn!! Tester popcorn nug from my Bubblegum... waiting to dry it up. Looking at the overall plant I say about 7 more days or so.

View attachment 2150788

Now time for a Agent Orange waker and baker...

[video=youtube;VrZ4sMRYimw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ4sMRYimw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2012)

Morning all!! 
Hope the shoulder feels better after the surgeries bro!
I believe there to be alot of hype out there as well. I use the old magnetic ballasts and whatever bulbs I have around. I replace them when needed with stuff I can afford lol.
Doob those girls really grew as the 12/12 called their name!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey bc how ya doin??


Good. and you?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

hi guys any info on these bolo kush?


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hi guys any info on these bolo kush?


Another Kush? I am waiting for a commercial from Ron Popeal introducing the next "omg I gotta have that it's a kush" strain. LOL.


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2012)

loveing that redman vid.....


i just put in new hortilux bulbs,had 1yr old usio bulbs in.
i had hortilux befor,but i wanted to try and see what a lesser bulb would do,and for "me",the lesser bulbs gave me leggy plants,with to the eye,left a lot of shade in the flower room.
as soon as i put the hortilux back in,all shade is gone,"i" can see light getting deeper into the canopy,buds are stacking tighter.
i will push out the money for the hortilux,but i know they can last aleast a yr,befor i feel they are going bad.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> loveing that redman vid.....
> 
> 
> i just put in new hortilux bulbs,had 1yr old usio bulbs in.
> ...


What LUX meter did you use or is the "eyes" you refer to as your LUX meter? Interested in hearing the findings. I mean I have no issues with people spending their own money on their own findings, just curious if it was just personal preference like "your eyes" or factual with a LUX. Thanks.

Besides.. ANY bulb that is replacing a year old bulb will be 30% or more brighter and seem like a "better" bulb. So without actual facts of a new bulb compared to a cheap new bulb, this statement is costing you hundreds of dollars. Just saying..


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

no body then? haha no worrys


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> What LUX meter did you use or is the "eyes" you refer to as your LUX meter? Interested in hearing the findings. I mean I have no issues with people spending their own money on their own findings, just curious if it was just personal preference like "your eyes" or factual with a LUX. Thanks.
> 
> Besides.. ANY bulb that is replacing a year old bulb will be 30% or more brighter and seem like a "better" bulb. So without actual facts of a new bulb compared to a cheap new bulb, this statement is costing you hundreds of dollars. Just saying..


well lets put it like this,"i" go off of first hand doing,as in,i have ran new hortilux-vs-New ushio & New ushio-vs-old hortilux,and "my" findings are that the hortilux gave more "fuel"(par)>>>>(lux) what have you.
all of this is just by my "eyes",with the same strain(clone).
im not to into all the tecs of the lighting game,but if a bulb is "showing" that it is not as bright as another bulb,by my "eyes",then that brighter bulb will be used.

now we get to the sturdyness of how the bulbs are made?


----------



## nas2007 (May 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I used ghee butter.. Worked really well too.


what is the exact method making canna butter with ghee (butter)??


----------



## nas2007 (May 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Loads of ways Nas.
> Personally I think it is better to clarify the butter you use, or go to the Asian Supermarket and buy Ghee. To clarify check goodle (easily done).
> Once you done that then crumble the weed in probably around 50-100 grams of ghee/clarified butter - i would go nearer 50g). Then slowly cook for an hour or so, adding some water helps the butter not to burn out as well. If you add water at the end of cooking you'll need to the let the butter cool and refrigerate until it seperates from the water. I think others probably cook slow enough not to bother with water and then just filter out the green....I am sure a lot of others will chime in.


what to use to filter out the green at the end?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> what to use to filter out the green at the end?


coffee filters


----------



## nas2007 (May 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> coffee filters


do i let it cool down a little before filtering as its ghee?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> what to use to filter out the green at the end?





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> coffee filters


A clean t shirt or sock works pretty well in a pinch too


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2012)

She came down early!
[video=youtube_share;ciHpw0R4bI0]http://youtu.be/ciHpw0R4bI0[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> She came down early!
> [video=youtube_share;ciHpw0R4bI0]http://youtu.be/ciHpw0R4bI0[/video]


Props on the tool organization looks like my garage. Nice to see someone growing that is clean and not living in a dirt floor home


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

I got loads of info on it. It came from one of the OG OG 600 crew (lol)...it was a cross that Integra done and some how a fairy of the gankaness dankened them onwards and I happened upon some in my magical garden, and booyakasha.......

Anyway, what the bloody hell do you want to know? lol.


mad dog bark said:


> hi guys any info on these bolo kush?





BigBuddahCheese said:


> Another Kush? I am waiting for a commercial from Ron Popeal introducing the next "omg I gotta have that it's a kush" strain. LOL.





mad dog bark said:


> no body then? haha no worrys


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2012)

This is all I have winding down now. It's so empty and kills me to not be starting something already


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

Doob and Swamp your gardens are looking great!!! supchaka, very nice harvest, what did you cross the DOG with? Those beans look nice and ripe, nice pull.

FM


----------



## HinduWiff (May 2, 2012)

i posted my 2000w grow on the indoor forum!! chekc it outt


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Doob and Swamp your gardens are looking great!!! supchaka, very nice harvest, what did you cross the DOG with? Those beans look nice and ripe, nice pull.
> 
> FM


I crossed her with a plant a friend of a friend gave me a bunch of seeds from. It's a 8 week flower compared to the dogs 9.5 so we'll see what the time on the next are.


----------



## drewsb420 (May 2, 2012)

mMmMmMmmmmmmm


----------



## theexpress (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hi guys any info on these bolo kush?



yeah that was an integra cross too.. it was collossus x something.... the ones i grew out were all male... i also grew out his chillberry kush... only got one female and one pheno.. sick smell but produced popcorn bud all threw the plant even the tops were small and airey..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I crossed her with a plant a friend of a friend gave me a bunch of seeds from. It's a 8 week flower compared to the dogs 9.5 so we'll see what the time on the next are.


Is it a bagseed or ?


----------



## DST (May 3, 2012)

Hey bru, you don't know were Integra went to do you? I also grew out his crosses and had some really nice results....the Chillberry was awesome I found, and the Bolo was top. It did take me a few tries to get the Chillberry though.



theexpress said:


> yeah that was an integra cross too.. it was collossus x something.... the ones i grew out were all male... i also grew out his chillberry kush... only got one female and one pheno.. sick smell but produced popcorn bud all threw the plant even the tops were small and airey..


----------



## konagirl420 (May 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Good. and you?



Real good man got to spend all day with my lil girl and my mom  they came to visit me!!! How is your lil boy?


----------



## roachclip420 (May 3, 2012)

Don't pay store front prices on bulbs.
600w:
http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product_list&cid=13&aid=56&bid=52

1k:
http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product_list&cid=13&aid=56&bid=53


btw that new redman vid was dope


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

Early morning 600, I'm takingmy dog to get his ears cropped today so im up early. But my question is..
How long do i bubble my tea? and how many times can i use my stocking full of ingredients?


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Early morning 600, I'm takingmy dog to get his ears cropped today so im up early. But my question is..
> How long do i bubble my tea? and how many times can i use my stocking full of ingredients?


Hey T I been doin lots of research on this of late. I been going 24-48 hours with the tea. I don't use stockings. But from what I have read most don't reuse.
If it smells bad don't use it.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I got loads of info on it. It came from one of the OG OG 600 crew (lol)...it was a cross that Integra done and some how a fairy of the gankaness dankened them onwards and I happened upon some in my magical garden, and booyakasha.......
> 
> Anyway, what the bloody hell do you want to know? lol.


cool i was just wanting no its parenting really.
haha i heard it mentioned in the 600 thread and just wanted lil info so got idea wot went in it to make it.
had an amazing lay in today. feel refreshed and ready for the world haha needed a catch up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey T I been doin lots of research on this of late. I been going 24-48 hours with the tea. I don't use stockings. But from what I have read most don't reuse.
> If it smells bad don't use it.


thx, Should i be expecting foam or no? And what do you use to steep the ingredients(the dry ones)


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Early morning 600, I'm takingmy dog to get his ears cropped today so im up early. But my question is..
> How long do i bubble my tea? and how many times can i use my stocking full of ingredients?


Usually in 24-48 hours the tea is at full momentum of propagating and the bene's having sexors. Lasts for like 10-14 days or until it starts to get funky smell, usually at that time.

I get the same great results with Aquashiled alone and it doesn't need brewing or any foaming, gunk crap in my res. That is the Heisnenberg brew I tried, it worked but so does AS alone with some Sweet plus time, money and effort... AS wins hands down.


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Usually in 24-48 hours the tea is at full momentum of propagating and the bene's having sexors. Lasts for like 10-14 days or until it starts to get funky smell, usually at that time.
> 
> I get the same great results with Aquashiled alone and it doesn't need brewing or any foaming, gunk crap in my res. That is the Heisnenberg brew I tried, it worked but so does AS alone with some Sweet plus time, money and effort... AS wins hands down.
> 
> View attachment 2152088


Aquashield instead of a tea?


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Aquashield instead of a tea?


Yup. If you are referring to a tea like the "Heisenberg Beneficial Bacteria" tea. I ran em both side by side, the only thing the Aquashiled alone (well some food like Sweet from Botanicare) lacked was the mess, the cost, the work and the smell. All pluses in my garden when I can achieve the same results.


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Yup. If you are referring to a tea like the "Heisenberg Beneficial Bacteria" tea. I ran em both side by side, the only thing the Aquashiled alone (well some food like Sweet from Botanicare) lacked was the mess, the cost, the work and the smell. All pluses in my garden when I can achieve the same results.


I was reading up on the Aquashiled and it works for any type of grow. My question is do you have to brew it or just add it to water/nutes and pour?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 3, 2012)

So apparently the British investigators are as astute as American investigators. An MI-6 spy was found dead inside a LOCKED duffle bag. This bag was located INSIDE a LOCKED London safe house. This case is "Being eyed for foul play, and that he was PROBABLY unlawfully killed."

Brilliant WATSON! How ever did you deduce this! "&#8220;balance of probabilities&#8221; suggested that he had been unlawfully killed​"

How about balance of laws of nature!? I giggled, I hope you do to.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/03/world/europe/british-spy-most-likely-was-killed-coroner-says.html


----------



## afrawfraw (May 3, 2012)

Personally, I think he was fired. His boss decided to wait a week before reporting him missing. By then advanced decomp is in full swing, so ME's have a tough time collecting data.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Yup. If you are referring to a tea like the "Heisenberg Beneficial Bacteria" tea. I ran em both side by side, the only thing the Aquashiled alone (well some food like Sweet from Botanicare) lacked was the mess, the cost, the work and the smell. All pluses in my garden when I can achieve the same results.


Possibly same results, not the same effect though...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2012)

5 Gallons of Aquashiels $200 ... 5 Gallons of tea is a hella of a lot cheaper... 

Plus the Aquashield is water and composted chicken shit

Too top it off Botanicare is not organic...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> 5 Gallons of Aquashiels $200 ... 5 Gallons of tea is a hella of a lot cheaper...
> 
> Plus the Aquashield is water and composted chicken shit
> 
> Too top it off Botanicare is not organic...


my firts five gallons, was about 70 bucks but thats with equipment, the next 5 gallons will be free, i have enough nutes for a while. I was tols a litlle goes a long way organically,. i thought botanicare products were organic? I bought their molasses(strapped) it cost the same as the grocery store ones do.


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2012)

nothing wrong with a lil brew time....




right around 48+ hrs.
whodats mix.


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2012)

I have several clones starting to flower that are under 24hr light...how is that possible? Can very low light intensity cause flowering?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my firts five gallons, was about 70 bucks but thats with equipment, the next 5 gallons will be free, i have enough nutes for a while. I was tols a litlle goes a long way organically,. i thought botanicare products were organic? I bought their molasses(strapped) it cost the same as the grocery store ones do.


They have a line marketed as organic... but then again, so does Miracle Gro


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have several clones starting to flower that are under 24hr light...how is that possible? Can very low light intensity cause flowering?


are they actually budding, or just showing preflowers?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have several clones starting to flower that are under 24hr light...how is that possible? Can very low light intensity cause flowering?


Did u take them from a plant that was in the beginning stages of flowering in 12/12 or that just started showing sex in 12/12. Thats how it usually happens in my case.


----------



## supchaka (May 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is it a bagseed or ?


Its a no name from a friend of a friend. He called it Peacock, cuz he fertilizes with peacock shit. Hes supposedly grown it for many years and I consider it to be an IBL based on their word and that Ive grown many of its seed with little to no variance in the pheno. What I do know about it : Mostly indica, short, resilient with an 8 week flower. The high isnt stellar which also leads me to believe its an old strain. But its a stable plant. For my low tolerance, I love the high and its the only thing Ive been smoking for a few months. Ive heard wonderful things about the DOG so my goal is to get a stronger plant with an 8 week flower to the DOGs 9.5. 

Im currently studying cannabis breeding so Im getting my feet wet with it. Im planning to hopefully play with this cross or variations thereof for many years! I went from loving to smoke weed to loving to grow weed and thats turning into a love for breeding weed!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Its a no name from a friend of a friend. He called it Peacock, cuz he fertilizes with peacock shit. Hes supposedly grown it for many years and I consider it to be an IBL based on their word and that Ive grown many of its seed with little to no variance in the pheno. What I do know about it : Mostly indica, short, resilient with an 8 week flower. The high isnt stellar which also leads me to believe its an old strain. But its a stable plant. For my low tolerance, I love the high and its the only thing Ive been smoking for a few months. Ive heard wonderful things about the DOG so my goal is to get a stronger plant with an 8 week flower to the DOGs 9.5.
> 
> Im currently studying cannabis breeding so Im getting my feet wet with it. Im planning to hopefully play with this cross or variations thereof for many years! I went from loving to smoke weed to loving to grow weed and thats turning into a love for breeding weed!


there are 8 week flowering dogs out there. Has anyone ran across a thelma pheno since dst?


----------



## Hotsause (May 3, 2012)

Bubba Danko Chop













































I LOVE THE PURPLE LEAVES FROM HER


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> are they actually budding, or just showing preflowers?





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Did u take them from a plant that was in the beginning stages of flowering in 12/12 or that just started showing sex in 12/12. Thats how it usually happens in my case.


I think the inadequate lighting and the poor air circulation are the causes. These were mostly clones from vegging moms that started to flower


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2012)

Nice HS, are those buds dense or airy? I prefer dense, but when they are really fat sometimes a lil fluffiness keeps mold away.


----------



## phishtank (May 3, 2012)

Hotsause said:


>


Isnt that how women check their fingernails? JS......

Seriously tho nice lookin plants.


----------



## Hotsause (May 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Nice HS, are those buds dense or airy? I prefer dense, but when they are really fat sometimes a lil fluffiness keeps mold away.


they are some of the densest buds ive grown almost like giant rocks. They were fox tailing like crazy but i didnt want to let her go another week.


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2012)

It was recently revealed that chickens are fed valium and benadryl to keep them calm. Not only have they bred out any taste, but now they're trying to sedate us.....and I would avoid chicken waste and any products made with it.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2012)

Awesome buds HS! Nice work bro.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> there are 8 week flowering dogs out there. Has anyone ran across a thelma pheno since dst?


I had one. I took it down between 7 and 8 weeks. Was an awesome plant.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think the inadequate lighting and the poor air circulation are the causes. These were mostly clones from vegging moms that started to flowerView attachment 2152426View attachment 2152427View attachment 2152428


I have a couple strains that push pistils all the way through veg. I wouldn't be too concerned about it unless they're not vegging. I have found it to be fairly normal for certain strains, especially clones. 

Great looking prOn 600!


----------



## wormdrive66 (May 3, 2012)

Just Poppin in to say HELLO!!!!!! How have you all been. I will be offline for a few more weeks.

Peace my 600 pals,


----------



## Hotsause (May 3, 2012)

phishtank said:


> Isnt that how women check their fingernails? JS......
> 
> Seriously tho nice lookin plants.


Lmao yea i dont know why i did it that way i had my hand the other direction then changed it at the last second............. high moment


----------



## supchaka (May 3, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Lmao yea i dont know why i did it that way i had my hand the other direction then changed it at the last second............. high moment


Actually that's the way a man does it  women do it open handed palm down. Just wanted to clarify for ya!


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2012)

Hope all is well Worm. 

Hey cof, or anybody else for that matter, I'm wondering how long these Romulans take to finish? Any ideas? I have 3 that were TP'd and put into 12/12 on 03/21 and the calyxes are starting to swell. Giving 7 days to start flower, I'm about day 36 of flower. I'm guessing 3 more weeks.

Edit. Actually, now that I think of it, these girls were flowering before the TP, so they're really day 43+ of flower.


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hope all is well Worm.
> 
> Hey cof, or anybody else for that matter, I'm wondering how long these Romulans take to finish? Any ideas? I have 3 that were TP'd and put into 12/12 on 03/21 and the calyxes are starting to swell. Giving 7 days to start flower, I'm about day 36 of flower. I'm guessing 3 more weeks.


I think they're 8 weekers', so my guess is about 2 more weeks.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 3, 2012)

Good thing. I'm going a bit mental here and I have no doubt now how it helps my ailments. My nausea these days, among other things, have been way worse than normal. I sure wish I knew what was causing it.


----------



## mantiszn (May 3, 2012)

Hey g, 

So your tea goes in soil right? This feels like a dumb question in my head, but here we go anyway.. Can it be used with any other medium? 

Tea looks interesting..



genuity said:


> nothing wrong with a lil brew time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2012)

Nice to hear from ya Worm!!


----------



## odessa (May 3, 2012)

sup, guys and gals. I turned my lights back on 4/29. Here is a pic of day 4 flower. View attachment 2152747


----------



## geekmike (May 3, 2012)

hey guys, I've been lurking.... not posting much since RIU went and wiped it's ass with all my shit.

I did start a youtube channel.... so, I have been posting there too. 

GHS Exo Cheese @ 60 Days with a sloppy trim, going to go about 70-75 this time around.

*edit* also, this is it's last run (2 more in this run to chop) then it's out. decent smoke though.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;GYiCaIcRV4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYiCaIcRV4A[/video]
Goddamn Get your weight up


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

*Cougar Root pRon...
*
View attachment 2153087


----------



## Shwagbag (May 3, 2012)

Dirty prOnogrAphy. Lovely roots FM! Is that peat?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

No bro, its CoCo.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Im currently studying cannabis breeding so Im getting my feet wet with it. Im planning to hopefully play with this cross or variations thereof for many years! I went from loving to smoke weed to loving to grow weed and thats turning into a love for breeding weed!


That's exactly what happens isn't it?! I haven't started breeding yet but I'm itching. I just need some extra time, space and initiative. Its a lot of fun popping a new strain and watching her do her thing. 

I had to bypass the timers for my fans in my 2nd 600 tent. The humidity got up to 90% last night  Everything looks ok and mold free thank goodness! Good night 600, have a great Friday and weekend.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)

Moring pr0n lovers. hope we are all good on this lovely Friday. Peace to you all.
DST


----------



## duchieman (May 4, 2012)

Hey everybody, how's things? I've been lurking, watching all the great pron. Nice rootball FM. 

Morning to you D, I'm off to bed, again. Couldn't sleep so I got up again. I think I can find LaLa Land this time. 

Before I go I'd like to leave this. If you're a student and you're protesting tuition hikes, how do you get your message across? Easy. Take your clothes off! lol I love the French. 

http://www.globalmontreal.com/Pages/PhotoGallery.aspx?id=6442634156


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

Happy to see no hairy armpits


----------



## budolskie (May 4, 2012)

going to shop for few things today as im ordering 10 fem blueberry seeds over weekend to get ready for my g-13 being down im going to use my 120cmx120cmx2m tent to start the blueberry but want to keep 2 of them for mothers to fill my new flowering space heres a few pics of where im making a flowering room and sizes, my questions are 1 want to keep the 2 mothers in a dwc and build my own for them both to fit in one resivour, but only plan on putting about 10 plants in flower room at a time any idea what i need for my dwc minimum size for resivour and stuff please


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)

Kush Male 2...very robust, clones in dirty dish water, lol, and stinks like a dank stinky man should...





Cheese x Urk Breeze





kandykushXchemdogXstomper og





DOG in week 7





















wee side tent - cheese and cj and the pregnant DOGs (blue pit and reg dog)


























Peace, DST


----------



## HinduWiff (May 4, 2012)

its a 1000w! sorry 600watters


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 4, 2012)

loving my 600 mh so far!


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2012)

had some babies today.

@mantiszn,i use the tea in soilless mix,sunshine mix#4/whodats/vics mix.
i see nothing wrong with useing it in a all soil grow.

looking good D.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> View attachment 2153223


Them crazy froggies!!


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2012)

Ugh I just dumped my jar of seed down the fucking sink. Had to take the plumbing apart to get them back!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Ugh I just dumped my jar of seed down the fucking sink. Had to take the plumbing apart to get them back!


LOL... I would too!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2012)

Rip MCA

[video=youtube;pzRKkXk56iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzRKkXk56iE[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 4, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Rip MCA


Don't care for rap per say, but always liked some Beastie Boys! I am old school rap though UTFO, Kool Moe Dee, Africa Bam Bada, Grand Master Flash etc.. not the ghetto, gangster, who can say the most explitives to a ripped off beat of todays thugs. Sad.. rap was good at one time.

[video=youtube;HsTJaP2tC0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsTJaP2tC0A[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (May 4, 2012)

RIP MCA 

Question for the growing gurus in the 6 dbl oh.... I need to get my temps under control in my sealed room now that the weather is getting warmer. I'm in the market for a standalone AC unit, not a wall unit, but one that can be vented outdoors to get rid of the moisture. I figure it will be an expense of a few hundo up front, but I could run it in place of a dehum in the room and hopefully the power draw wouldn't be too much higher. I'm already pushing it on my 25 amp breaker. 

Anyhow is anyone using one of these? I'd really like to get a recommendation from someone before I drop 500 bux and end up being all pissed off b/c the unit I bought is a POS. Since I'm posting, here's some cured bud prOn, genetics from a riu member/patient.

Deep Purple x Haze

View attachment 2153820


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> RIP MCA
> 
> Question for the growing gurus in the 6 dbl oh.... I need to get my temps under control in my sealed room now that the weather is getting warmer. I'm in the market for a standalone AC unit, not a wall unit, but one that can be vented outdoors to get rid of the moisture. I figure it will be an expense of a few hundo up front, but I could run it in place of a dehum in the room and hopefully the power draw wouldn't be too much higher. I'm already pushing it on my 25 amp breaker.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for the same thing actually. There is efficiency and reliability lost when going to standalone portable units. I plant to get a decent wall unit and modify it to make it portable. Good luck !!


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2012)

Tent update 
[video=youtube;OgpA3gotRQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgpA3gotRQY&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (May 4, 2012)

I have been eyeballing a few on Amazon, I need to get moving on it though before the weather gets really warm and I'm scrambling to get it hooked up. This one has nice reviews all over the web but I've never owned a unit from this manufacturer. 

http://www.amazon.com/Whynter-Portable-Conditioner-Frost-ARC-12SD/dp/B003MQBYYU/ref=sr_1_3?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1336161297&sr=1-3


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I have been eyeballing a few on Amazon, I need to get moving on it though before the weather gets really warm and I'm scrambling to get it hooked up. This one has nice reviews all over the web but I've never owned a unit from this manufacturer.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Whynter-Portable-Conditioner-Frost-ARC-12SD/dp/B003MQBYYU/ref=sr_1_3?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1336161297&sr=1-3


Well it uses 1100 watts for 12000btu, thats really good for a portable unit, combined with the carbon filter it sounds good to me. That price is outta my budget, but otherwise i would get it.


----------



## mantiszn (May 4, 2012)

Don't apologise, personally I would prefer 2 x 600



HinduWiff said:


> View attachment 2153427 its a 1000w! sorry 600watters


Would it work in coco? Does it need any ammendments in the medium? I'm interested in this brewing business.



genuity said:


> had some babies today.
> 
> @mantiszn,i use the tea in soilless mix,sunshine mix#4/whodats/vics mix.
> i see nothing wrong with useing it in a all soil grow.
> ...


Were you high? I try to avoid my garden when stoned.. If I did though they would all die :/



supchaka said:


> Ugh I just dumped my jar of seed down the fucking sink. Had to take the plumbing apart to get them back!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

There we go Shwagy, now I can see some serious FIRE!!!!!! NICE WORK!

View attachment 2153985


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2012)

I just tried my dog. I don't know if it's me or what but usually after I smoke I enjoy watching a comedy which is what I was going to do now. After getting high now I don't feel like it, which is weird. It's a strange high to me, I can't really describe. I guess I'm thinking more? I usually veg on the couch for the first half hour but not now. What's also weird is that even though I'm high I'm wanting to go hit my other bud! 

The buds only been drying for 2 days yet so we'll see what comes of it in the next few days.


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Were you high? I try to avoid my garden when stoned.. If I did though they would all die :/


no I was sober! I was picking seeds from the dog and like dumped the bud a little bit and in a dash to catch the weed I knock the damn jar in the sink. It's amazing how fast those beans went down the drain!


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2012)

Damn... my day went from awesome to shitty in one second. I didn't know MCA died. Bummer.

[youtube]XtztvaGN92A[/youtube]

Hope you guys are doing alright.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I just tried my dog. I don't know if it's me or what but usually after I smoke I enjoy watching a comedy which is what I was going to do now. After getting high now I don't feel like it, which is weird. It's a strange high to me, I can't really describe. I guess I'm thinking more? I usually veg on the couch for the first half hour but not now. What's also weird is that even though I'm high I'm wanting to go hit my other bud!
> 
> The buds only been drying for 2 days yet so we'll see what comes of it in the next few days.


Thats how I was with my Grape Ape. I copuldnt wait for it. The high was described to be exactly what I wanted. What I got was irritable and wanted to smoke something else. The bud smelled awesome and tasted pretty good, but the high just plain sucked!! I hope the cure does something for ya bro.



jigfresh said:


> Damn... my day went from awesome to shitty in one second. I didn't know MCA died. Bummer.
> 
> [youtube]XtztvaGN92A[/youtube]
> 
> Hope you guys are doing alright.


I feel soo old now that ppl from my generation are dieing all the time now. They really look like they aged prematurely though I always though.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> no I was sober! I was picking seeds from the dog and like dumped the bud a little bit and in a dash to catch the weed I knock the damn jar in the sink. It's amazing how fast those beans went down the drain!


Were you able to save most of the seeds??


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Were you able to save most of the seeds??


Yeah they were all in the trap. Kinda gross I know but fuck that if I was gonna toss them. I just towel dried them and spread them around to dry a little more.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Yeah they were all in the trap. Kinda gross I know but fuck that if I was gonna toss them. I just towel dried them and spread them around to dry a little more.


Glad you saved em. Thats the kind of thing that happens to me on a daily basis. I lose or break everything!


----------



## drewsb420 (May 4, 2012)

End of week 8 flushing for another week and hopefully these bitches will be ready


----------



## HinduWiff (May 4, 2012)

looks like some kill man


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)

Wow, RIP MCA, 
[youtube]6otiLxT34DQ[/youtube]


----------



## WhiteRooster (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;gVFyzZIyJFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVFyzZIyJFQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## WhiteRooster (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;_b103lSceFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b103lSceFI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## WhiteRooster (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;MWmpUCwMZtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWmpUCwMZtU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## WhiteRooster (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;aJhR7wKuySM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJhR7wKuySM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Hi Rooster, nice SOG you got going there bru. Looking mean and green.

Welcome to the 600 Club. Hope you enjoy the buzz.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

[youtube]jDj44n5bjWU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Pollenated DOG.











OG Kush old bagseed.











DOG Reg. Interesting to see how this has developed. It is taking on a much more sativa look to the bud structure, although overall it remains kush like. It is a much darker green than the Mom, has the same dank smell to it, rubber, fuel, earthy tones. Going to be interesting to see how it smokes. Looks like it will go longer than the DOG original. The other one in full flower is slightly different, but on a high shelf so a pain in the arse to take out and picture, lol. Anyhoo...






DOG clone.






Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2012)

just orderd 10 pineapple chunk feminised seeds and getting 5 free seeds
FREE UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Musa Feminized
FREE G13 Labs Auto Blueberry Feminized 
FREE G13 Labs OG13 Feminized 
FREE G13 Labs Sour Jack Feminized
FREE UFO#1 World of Seeds Diamond Line Madness Feminized


il be starting these in my tent straight away and building my new flower room as i get them vegged up then take clones off before i flower them and get them ready for 12/12 and repeat that process, that is my new idea think off one every day


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 5, 2012)

Woof woof, nice looking DOG! When will the regs be available??? I want DOG(regs)....

FM


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2012)

Lookin Good DST. Those Dogs look lush and green


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2012)

Bleeseberry kush at 10 1/2 weeks.....DST's creation.





she has a strong fruity smell and I'm guesstimating her finish in a couple of weeks?


cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2012)

Is anyone having trouble getting on to this site? I'm being captured by Go Daddy stating that the domain name has expired when I try to enter from my normal source-att.


cof


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2012)

DOG Bud looks better than expected since Ive been digging thru them with tweezers looking for seed. 3 days drying. 
View attachment 2155026
View attachment 2155027
View attachment 2155028


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2012)

Looks like RIU is never gonna work right!!

Supchaka looks nice, did you find seeds?


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2012)

I recant. I gave the DOG another shot today. Little more dry, actually ground it up. 2 hits off a small piece. 4 minutes later I'm lit.


----------



## duchieman (May 5, 2012)

Hey, somebody paid the bill! Dam Potheads. lol


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like RIU is never gonna work right!!
> 
> Supchaka looks nice, did you find seeds?


Yeah about 800 so far and whatever else I'll come across as she gets smoked. I already test germed some of her beans yesterday and one popped today. I hadnt planned to grow them yet now that it's sprouted I feel compelled to raise it! I can't realistically do anything with it right now since my tent won't be empty for like a month.


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2012)

You know I wanted to leave riu at one point but it turns out there's people here I like so I guess I'm just gonna live with it. I've looked at other sites, and I just always come back here. Although I was a member of overgrow way back when so I know things can just poof one day never to be seen again. Im kinda rambling


----------



## nas2007 (May 5, 2012)

budolskie said:


> going to shop for few things today as im ordering 10 fem blueberry seeds over weekend to get ready for my g-13 being down im going to use my 120cmx120cmx2m tent to start the blueberry but want to keep 2 of them for mothers to fill my new flowering space heres a few pics of where im making a flowering room and sizes, my questions are 1 want to keep the 2 mothers in a dwc and build my own for them both to fit in one resivour, but only plan on putting about 10 plants in flower room at a time any idea what i need for my dwc minimum size for resivour and stuff please


hi there, who is the breeder of the blueberry seeds? and i really dont recommend blueberry she grows eazy but the high is no good!! i even had a good phenom and even that was not to standards, i confused blueberry with cheese thats the only reason i grew it


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just memorize this address, save it, get it tattoed on yer heid, baw sacks,.....well, whereever you fancy. But peeps will always be available at my good man's main seed site, BREEDERS BOUTIQUE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>www.breedersboutique.com THE LADS ARE ALWAYS AVAILABLE THERE!!!! If the shit hits the fan, hit them up, someone will be there.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Yeah about 800 so far and whatever else I'll come across as she gets smoked. I already test germed some of her beans yesterday and one popped today. I hadnt planned to grow them yet now that it's sprouted I feel compelled to raise it! I can't realistically do anything with it right now since my tent won't be empty for like a month.


If you need any testers I will do it!!!

FM


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2012)

these little guys are showing quick i had no idea how fast males develop
i just snapped a few pics didnt pay attention to which is which hmm Hotsause should be having some crossing soon 
They are: Afgooey x Corleone Kush and the other is Durban Poison x Herijuana im thinking of back crossing them both but i dont know im new to this breeding thing


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2012)

Well hopefully you want to breed cuz that drooping flower is gonna give up its prize soon!


----------



## Hotsause (May 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Well hopefully you want to breed cuz that drooping flower is gonna give up its prize soon!


Damn really they have been in flowering 8 days..... That seems a little early i thought it took 3-4 weeks before you had to start watching out


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2012)

Oh no he's gonna be ready real soon. Pull him now if u don't want babies


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 5, 2012)

Males are much faster than females. It's cause in Mother Nature male explode early and females get prego have seeds they drop in the ground and start all over again. Lol I'm feeling nice.

FM


----------



## Hotsause (May 6, 2012)

thanks for the info i would have fucked up my whole garden KUDOS PEOPLE


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2012)

well heres my g-13 haze i saved after i had to empty house for pigs and 3 died thats 65 days of 12/12 what yous recon


----------



## mantiszn (May 6, 2012)

** like ** ^^ 



DST said:


> Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just memorize this address, save it, get it tattoed on yer heid, baw sacks,.....well, whereever you fancy. But peeps will always be available at my good man's main seed site, BREEDERS BOUTIQUE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>www.breedersboutique.com THE LADS ARE ALWAYS AVAILABLE THERE!!!! If the shit hits the fan, hit them up, someone will be there.


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2012)

Some whodat creations at day 40

bubble 'n squeek




mountain valley kush mix-plant 1



plant 2




bubble 'n squeek / space bomb 1





cof


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 6, 2012)

MMM BubbleGum soooonnn.... day 60.. few more!


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> MMM BubbleGum soooonnn.... day 60.. few more!


That bubblegum looks insane man!!! wow far out chunky as i can taste it through the screen!!!

here is my Jack x Skunk at 22 days vegging


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2012)

Waaaaay prettier than any BG I've ever done! where did u get the genetics?


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2012)

I saw this admin notice and thought I should pass it along

[h=2]Server Maintanance 8 MST[/h]We will be taking the server down for a short period to do some upgrades.

Things we will be adding.

Search Server (will produce better and faster search results)
Slave Database (increase forum performance)
Some other minor tweaks.

There shouldn't be much down time but nothing ever goes according to plans. 




at least we know who to blame it on......


cof​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

awesome budporn 600ers! 
does anyone know what Psyco Surprise is made from ?


----------



## duchieman (May 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awesome budporn 600ers!
> does anyone know what Psyco Surprise is made from ?


Do you mean Psycho Killer Surprise? I have one of those going right now and I'm curious what the surprise part might be. I'm not 100% where they came from but she is very sativa with really fine hair like pistils. 

Nice ladies cof, budolski and Flowa. I'm just waiting another hour and I think I'll shoot a little vid before my lights come on. Try to get them without the orange glow. 

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

hey duchie, cheers, yeah that must be it. Happy Cinqo Day Mayo amigo! 
if you find out more about that strain please let me know, i would greatly apprecaite it. thanks


----------



## duchieman (May 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey duchie, cheers, yeah that must be it. Happy Cinqo Day Mayo amigo!
> if you find out more about that strain please let me know, i would greatly apprecaite it. thanks




You can see the Psycho Killer info here

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/

As far as the "surprise" I'll see if I can narrow it down. 


Happy Cinqo de Mayo back at ya lady. Looks like you survived the festivities.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

DAMN! the new breeders boutique website is fuckin rockin hot!!! HOW SLEEK! I love it. cheers all you breeders boutique brothers really maikin a name for yourselfs and doing it with such style and flair.. mighty impressed...congratulations! 

thanks duchie!


----------



## GoodItes (May 6, 2012)

My last harvest went great thanks to RIU and Club 600!


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2012)

GoodItes said:


> My last harvest went great thanks to RIU and Club 600! View attachment 2157001View attachment 2157003View attachment 2157016View attachment 2157005View attachment 2157018View attachment 2157019View attachment 2157020View attachment 2157017View attachment 2157021


Looks good. What strain?




cof


----------



## GoodItes (May 6, 2012)

Thanx C.O.F. It's all Bubba Kush. I'm just learning so I decided not to run differen't strains to make things easier.These 8 week strains work well for me. I was gifted a Tahoe Og and a Chemdawg cut as well so I'm considering running one light for them on the next run so I can let everything finish properly.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2012)

*Up The Skirt pRon
*
*Early Skunk x Jack Herer*


My Devils are up 3 games to 1. Happy 40th Marty B.

FM


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2012)

Howdy 6 ers.

Thanks for the sweet pics cof. That sb x bns looks like the bns for sure. Any interesting smells out the bunch?


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> *Up The Skirt pRon
> *
> *Early Skunk x Jack Herer*
> View attachment 2157039View attachment 2157040View attachment 2157041
> ...


Gigity, I got here just in time! Looking sexy.


----------



## Dezracer (May 6, 2012)

I spent some time in my room this weekend. It's not exactly what I wanted, yet, but things are looking pretty good and moving right along. Was finally able to downsize back to a 600  and am running a bare bulb. I've got my veg tent working great as of now so I just need to finish off the second hydro system and things will all be set.

Ended up sticking four BBK plants in soil so I can keep things rolling. 

I hope everyone is doing well.

Peace 600


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2012)

Awesome prOn 600! I'm trying to spread some rep around to other threads so I can keep sending it here lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Awesome prOn 600! I'm trying to spread some rep around to other threads so I can keep sending it here lol.


I'd like to spread them buns in your avi.....


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2012)

Well if you ever find her and do that make sure you let me know lol. Did you check your cuttings for roots yet? How many times have you misted them now?


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2012)

A little update video for ya's. DST, I was thinking of ya for the second song. 

Enjoy

[video=youtube;m1arpsnUMAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1arpsnUMAQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

hehehe, what a great video to wake up to.....I guess the Scots have got to win first prize in something! lol.

Tents are looking super happy and healthy Duchie, you must be stoked with this grow!


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2012)

lol, thanks D, I thought you'd like that. When I do these, I shoot the vid then look for songs that fit the time. I saw that and knew I had to use it. Sorry about the shaky though. Yes, I'm very stoked about this one. They're paying me back for all the lovin I've been giving.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 7, 2012)

Yes very, very. Nice


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

I got 4 DPQ F2s in root riot plugs. Here we go.

FM


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

Frosty wenches ahoy FM!!!!


----------



## budolskie (May 7, 2012)

what mix can i use for soil men giv me your ideas gona do me own bit expensive buying the ready mixed shit


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

Whodat has a recipe on here budolskie seems to be a nice one. I am sure with the new search capabilites the site has you will find it in a jiffy.


----------



## budolskie (May 7, 2012)

i remember seeing it just cant be arsed to search yet hahha just woke up not long ago and had 2 blueberry bongs 2nd full off crystal haha


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

there you go Budolskie



whodatnation said:


> Yeah, this one is simple and works great.
> 
> 
> 1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2012)

DST said:


> there you go Budolskie


so far so good in my garden!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 7, 2012)

Yay, RIU is back. Morning y'all. Still don't have a camera, which is lame, I know. Plants are 3 feet high now. Final touches go into the flower room next week. Should be up and running by 6/1/12 =)

My original plans to do a recirculating DWC have been foiled! I will need to do individual stacked buckets, 3.5gl in 5gl. So sold on the DWC style. Such healthy roots and foliage, yum. Also donated 12 DP clones, which made me feel all gooshy inside...


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

It's a nice feeling to pass on some green isn't it afraw!!! peace to you bru.

DST


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 7, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Waaaaay prettier than any BG I've ever done! where did u get the genetics?


It was a clone from a buddy not sure but it is a GIVER those colas are about 1 1/2 size of 20oz soda bottles and there is 5 of em on this plant alone! Popcorn's would make most strains main cola look like a baby.. nice smoke, tasty smooth and damn yields are massive.

also.. 

I picked some SLH last night from my garden, should let it go bit longer but I need flower space now. It was "almost there" but should be potent enough, the trimming alone made me cry like an onion the lemon was so strong it literaly made your eyes water. I did let it go longer then before 70 days and it could took few more, but... anyway here some super dankolicious Zorb shots.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 7, 2012)

Niiiice man. I tried BG and my genetics were terrible. Tried it again as a cut from a friend and they were still pewpy, completely different genetics  Glad to see you have a real winner there.

You'll love the SLH, I was smoking her last night. And for me that would be plenty ready for a sativa, I tend to go as soon as there is a trace of amber. She'll blow you right out, and the smell gets even better once she's jarred and cured 

Question about your SLH, is she a picky eater? Mine likes very low amounts of food or she gets unhappy.


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2012)

I worked on the wife's car on Saturday and ended up needing some help and called a friend who promptly came by and assisted....I was able to give him six extrema clones this morning, and it is a good feeling...like Heads Up (where are you hiding?) says "play it forward".


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (May 7, 2012)

DST said:


> there you go Budolskie


Originally Posted by *whodatnation*  
Yeah, this one is simple and works great.


1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.



That's a nice little basic mix right there. If you can't find the fritted trace elements, then azomite would be another option.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I worked on the wife's car on Saturday and ended up needing some help and called a friend who promptly came by and assisted....I was able to give him six extrema clones this morning, and it is a good feeling...like Heads Up (where are you hiding?) says "play it forward".
> 
> 
> cof


COF, you're definitely a pay it forward kind of guy  BTW I've been trying to rep the pics of the ladies you've been posting here in the 600 but I just can't yet lol. Looking very nice and with a fine selection as always. How do you like the extrema? I'm currently popping Jackberry F2's and Sugar PUnch, excited about both. I know you're a big fan of Sannies, have you tried either of those? Anesthesia will be on deck down the road a ways.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 7, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Niiiice man. I tried BG and my genetics were terrible. Tried it again as a cut from a friend and they were still pewpy, completely different genetics  Glad to see you have a real winner there.
> 
> You'll love the SLH, I was smoking her last night. And for me that would be plenty ready for a sativa, I tend to go as soon as there is a trace of amber. She'll blow you right out, and the smell gets even better once she's jarred and cured
> 
> Question about your SLH, is she a picky eater? Mine likes very low amounts of food or she gets unhappy.


Yea its not a novice strain, mine liked low nutes too and was stubborn about finishing so I just said enough when I seen that amount of amber. The smoke is oh so good and tasty, that I just have to grow it every so often to remind me why I hate but love this strain so much.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 7, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Yea its not a novice strain, mine liked low nutes too and was stubborn about finishing so I just said enough when I seen that amount of amber. The smoke is oh so good and tasty, that I just have to grow it every so often to remind me why I hate but love this strain so much.


Haha, so true. THe longer she's in a container the happier she gets for me. She tends to take weeks to adjust to her flowering container so I try to move her to it early on. Once she gets going she's not the prettiest plant in the box but she makes some lovely nugs


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> How do you like the extrema? I'm currently popping Jackberry F2's and Sugar PUnch, excited about both. I know you're a big fan of Sannies, have you tried either of those? Anesthesia will be on deck down the road a ways.


Imho extrema is the best thing in sannie catalog....she has it all in only 8 weeks, smell, taste and the best high/stone to be found, by far the most requested, with the only drawback being yield is on the small side.
I had problems with the Anesthesia not germinating-even after sannie replaced them. This was during a period when the plasma lights were being tested and I've wondered if that was the reason for the failures....and have not tried any lately.
The sannie products that I currently have in grow are extrema, cheeseberry haze, herijuana, uber kush, double koosh and jack hammer (who is on her way out due to l-o-n-g flowering time-15 weeks), but I bred one to a cheese/jake blue male to hopefully shorten the finish time. The double koosh is quickly becoming a favorite, but I don't see sannie carrying motarebel products anymore.
I recently had a engineers dream/jake blue finish and I really like this combination...hint, hint, this will be the next winner for Breeder Boutique, who is quickly becoming my main source for quality genetics.


cof


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

Dst - likes^^^


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2012)

it never fails. As soon as you make a comment, you realize that it's wrong. I stated that the extrema's were 8 weekers, when they are 9 weekers. I got a plant from the bloom room that is a week away from harvest to take pics and she is 8 weeks today and is close, but no cigar yet. this one is a little heavier than normal






cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/opinion/kristof-arsenic-in-our-chicken.html?_r=3


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

COF

are you fighting mites right now?


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> COF
> 
> are you fighting mites right now?


it's a never-ending battle. I'm unable to strip the area and clean (which is needed) and thought I had a handle on them, and I neglected treating for awhile, and so.....the war wages on.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> it's a never-ending battle. I'm unable to strip the area and clean (which is needed) and thought I had a handle on them, and I neglected treating for awhile, and so.....the war wages on.
> 
> 
> cof


Have you ever tried predatory mites?


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Have you ever tried predatory mites?


No, but I'm open to suggestions. Part of the problem is the two adjacent rooms have mites in the carpet and elsewhere and I am unable to clean and sterlize them too.


cof


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> it's a never-ending battle. I'm unable to strip the area and clean (which is needed) and thought I had a handle on them, and I neglected treating for awhile, and so.....the war wages on.
> 
> 
> cof


start the war on mites early....





i watch these monsters hunt mites,and other bugs,and as you can see.....only the strong make the cut.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2012)

Lol, thats cool as hell Gen. COF i think a steam cleaner may do the trick for the carlpet. I use neem when i have an issue with pest, never really tried much else/


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2012)

Hey cof, here's a tip. Check out the properties of Boric Acid. It's a great organic pesticide and is the active ingredient in some commercial stuff. It dries out the exoskeleton on contact. I used it for fleas and it was amazing. My dogs picked them up and brought them in and when in our carpeted rooms you could see the fleas jumping on white socks. After treating the room with boric acid they were gone almost right away. Only thing is that you have to watch you don't leave in in the carpet too long as it will break down fabric. Just sprinkle it on like any carpet deodorizer and let it work. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boric_acid

[h=3]Insecticidal[/h] Boric acid was first registered in the United States as an insecticide in 1948 for control of cockroaches, termites, fire ants, fleas, silverfish, and many other insects. The product is generally considered to be safe to use in household kitchens to control cockroaches and ants.[SUP][16][/SUP] It acts as a stomach poison affecting the insects' metabolism, and the dry powder is abrasive to the insects' exoskeleton.


----------



## duchieman (May 7, 2012)

Hey Bill, I was checking out that article you linked to and the sad thing about it is it doesn't surprise me. Finding anything that doesn't have chemicals in it would be more challenging. This one didn't surprise me either. I've been saying it's bad since it came out, and that people will get sick from it. I stuck with plain old white sugar myself. I may weigh a little more but at least I'm not toxic. 

http://www.naturalnews.com/035606_methanol_aspartame_toxicity.html


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2012)

The carpet is just a minor part of the problem. There's over a ton of misc. storage on top of it with just a small pathway to the grow that would first have to be moved...and that ain't happening. 
I had to haul 4 truckloads of garbage bags from the room that a long gone teen age son was supposed to take out years ago....since this was an un-used storage area at the time he made it a garbage dump-which has since been removed. I couldn't even get in the room initially-I guess that's the only reason he quit using it.
so you see I'm working with a contaminated area that I am physically unable to thoroughly clean. I just need to spray more often and not let the mites get out of hand....besides, they don't taste to bad.jk.



cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2012)

When the mites act up I spray what ever I am using on walls floors etc... I am now experimenting with Diatomaceous Earth. I dont know how to use ity yet, but it is organic and safe for consumption even.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

Mites reproduce every 3 days in warm/hot temps.


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2012)

I hate mites!!


----------



## DST (May 8, 2012)

DE is similar to Boric acid I guess in that on contact it dried out the exoskeleton. DE is also quite good for plants since it contains load of trace elements like Zinc for example.

I put mine in an old salt dispeneser and sprinkle on top of the soil. You could also add it to your soil mix to prevent eggs and critters from developing in there. I have never done this but you can also mix it with water and spray. 

Good moring everyone. Last day of my visitor today, then Mamma DST goes home.


bassman999 said:


> When the mites act up I spray what ever I am using on walls floors etc... I am now experimenting with Diatomaceous Earth. I dont know how to use ity yet, but it is organic and safe for consumption even.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 8, 2012)

DST said:


> DE is similar to Boric acid I guess in that on contact it dried out the exoskeleton. DE is also quite good for plants since it contains load of trace elements like Zinc for example.
> 
> I put mine in an old salt dispeneser and sprinkle on top of the soil. You could also add it to your soil mix to prevent eggs and critters from developing in there. I have never done this but you can also mix it with water and spray.
> 
> Good moring everyone. Last day of my visitor today, then Mamma DST goes home.


Also, if you amend it with soil, not only do you get trace elements, but DE has AWESOME water holding properties. Can we say, "Organic moisture crystals"?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2012)

DST said:


> DE is similar to Boric acid I guess in that on contact it dried out the exoskeleton. DE is also quite good for plants since it contains load of trace elements like Zinc for example.
> 
> I put mine in an old salt dispeneser and sprinkle on top of the soil. You could also add it to your soil mix to prevent eggs and critters from developing in there. I have never done this but you can also mix it with water and spray.
> 
> Good moring everyone. Last day of my visitor today, then Mamma DST goes home.


has anyone evr tried an IGR for mites, i am unsure but they work on all sorts of bugs. It stops them from molting so they cant gropw and breed.


----------



## bassman999 (May 8, 2012)

DST, I was thinking about both those methods!
When doing a foliar spray do you ph at 6.5 or the ph of your soil/res?

Tryna, I dont know what IGR is...?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2012)

i guess if you are in the habit of ph'ing things i would ph it, but to 6.5 and not the lower hydro ph. Im not sure if it'll even make a difference though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2012)

Hello 600!
Still alive here, but not feeling so great, so have been lurking.
Here's a quick video update of my 3 BMF plants in flower.
I hope everyone is well out there!
Peace

[video=youtube_share;hmDEWRVNdCk]http://youtu.be/hmDEWRVNdCk[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (May 8, 2012)

Looking very happy Doob, the stalks don't mess around on those BMF either do they?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2012)

Hi Shwag!
Yeah, the BMF is one vigorous strain.
Not so much a stretchy plant as one that just explodes with growth and gets bigger and bigger.
The 6-gallons of soil in the faux-smartpots is working awesome.
And for nutes, all I have been using is "Jobe's Organic Vegetable & Tomato" ammended into the soil before planting and then I do Water/Water/Feed (fish emulsion 5-1-1).
I'm going to experiment with this run by not using anything else, to get a baseline of what might be needed on future grows.
Next Grow, I'll add Sweet during flowering.
And the next I'll add Liquid Karma.
But right now the plants are so far ahead of the curve that I am not seeing any need to add anything beyond water and fish emulsion. 
Time will tell, and I do have about 40 days to see how they do with the bare minimum.
So nice not to have to deal with so many multi-step nute regimens this time around.
I'm going to do a compilation when it is all finished so other's can see for themselves if the results are worth it.
So far, I'm super impressed.
I'd upload a quick pic, but riu is having problems (or still upgrading) and the attachment uploader isn't working for me right now.


----------



## nas2007 (May 8, 2012)

@ doobibrother when ever i see your display pic i run downstairs make some hot choc and grab some munchies, your a bad influence!! lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2012)

doobie

I found the need to add a tablespoon of molasses per gallon of water to feed the micros....plus the added nitrogen like you supplimented...I used blood meal 12-0-0 in the mix, but other than that it's...just add water.


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (May 8, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi Shwag!
> Yeah, the BMF is one vigorous strain.
> Not so much a stretchy plant as one that just explodes with growth and gets bigger and bigger.
> The 6-gallons of soil in the faux-smartpots is working awesome.
> ...


Yoyoyo brother doob. I totally relate, I love organic soil mixes too because mixing nutes is almost entirely unnecessary. I will give them a nudge late in flower from time to time, maybe a light dose of cal mag, this or that, but essentially its just filling my water tubs for pouring it to them. I like your thought process, see how they do with your mix, then see if adding a little of this or that makes a difference. Dial it in DB, they're are liking your love so far.



nas2007 said:


> @ doobibrother when ever i see your display pic i run downstairs make some hot choc and grab some munchies, your a bad influence!! lol


lol, that damn chocolate milk flips the switch in the head for munchies, doesn't it? Please don't share what my avatar makes you wanna do tho, LOL.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> doobie
> 
> I found the need to add a tablespoon of molasses per gallon of water to feed the micros....plus the added nitrogen like you supplimented...I used blood meal 12-0-0 in the mix, but other than that it's...just add water.
> 
> ...


I was meaning to ask you about stuff like that! Thanks! 
I think for my next grow, I'm going to look for something other than the fish emulsion.
Duchie was mentioning a high N alfa alfa-based feed.
Will be going to the garden store in the next few days and will look into either blood meal or alfa alfa.
Oh, and tonight is watering night for the girls, so will add some Sweet. Got to keep the tiny little guys happy.



nas2007 said:


> @ doobibrother when ever i see your display pic i run downstairs make some hot choc and grab some munchies, your a bad influence!! lol


Sorry about that! 
I'll change it up. 
I hate being a bad influence. 




Shwagbag said:


> Yoyoyo brother doob. I totally relate, I love organic soil mixes too because mixing nutes is almost entirely unnecessary. I will give them a nudge late in flower from time to time, maybe a light dose of cal mag, this or that, but essentially its just filling my water tubs for pouring it to them. I like your thought process, see how they do with your mix, then see if adding a little of this or that makes a difference. Dial it in DB, they're are liking your love so far.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that damn chocolate milk flips the switch in the head for munchies, doesn't it? Please don't share what my avatar makes you wanna do tho, LOL.



Think I might go pour myself a glass right now.


----------



## bassman999 (May 8, 2012)

My girls in my shed are struggling, but are turning around. I was really sick for several days and am getting better too. Anyway here are a few big girls in early flower in my shed...
View attachment 2158768
I trimmed them back quite a bit today and filled the trash. I wanted to make room for them to grow.
1st pic White Rhino AKA Medicine MAn
2nd pic Gods Gift
3rd pic Querkle
The other girls are still doingf bad and dont get pics yet till I get them better.
The R$hino has hardly any flowers or anything, the Querkle smells like Lemonade with perfume in the baCKGROUND. I think she is gonna be great!

Seems we cannot put up large pics anymore. I had to stop being lazy and shrink these b4 uploading


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My girls in my shed are struggling, but are turning around. I was really sick for several days and am getting better too. Anyway here are a few big girls in early flower in my shed...
> View attachment 2158766View attachment 2158767View attachment 2158768
> I trimmed them back quite a bit today and filled the trash. I wanted to make room for them to grow.
> 1st pic White Rhino AKA Medicine MAn
> ...


I can't post my own, but I can get yours full-sized for you.


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2012)

Hey Doobie, good to see ya. Sorry you're feeling down. First off, I love my fish emulsion, not that I use it that much. My jug is getting low and I'm going to replace it with a fish hydrolysate. 



> *Liquid fish fertilizers* come in different forms and qualities. Most are fish emulsion fertilizer products, which means that the important oils, amino acids, vitamins, hormones, and enzymes have been been either separated for use in different products or killed in the high temperature manufacturing process. The result is generally a lower quality product with a lower nutrient content than a hydrolysate.
> A fish hydrolysate fertilizer (which is what this product is - it's not a fish emulsion) means that fish are enzymatically cold pressed, keeping the oils, amino acids, vitamins, hormones, and enzymes in the product. The result is a nutrient-rich product that has many trace minerals and other benefits.




Kelp is cheap and effective too. I also agree with cof about the molasses. I've just incorporated that into my teas as well as these alfalfa pellets I got. I'm not sure that's what I got will work for you though. What they are simply, is cut, whole alfalfa feed that is compressed into pellets the shape and size of a large ice cube. They come in a huge 50lb bag and they smell like a fresh cut hayfield. The first way I used them was to soak a bunch in water and amended my recycled soil mix with it, and adding that warm water just intensified the smell so bad it smelled like I mowed the lawn in my house. Once it was in the soil it wasn't so bad. That mix is what my Romulans are in now. Now I'm just throwing a cube per gallon in the bag for veg tea. Which again I'm not doing much. I think you'd be better with some sort of finer, more concentrated alfalfa meal or something. I don't know if blood meal is like bone meal but if it is I think I'd stay away from that. It's real touch and go risky from what I've read. Here's an article you might like on it. http://www.smilinggardener.com/lessons/bone-meal-for-plants/Page-1?awt_l=OLfPg&awt_m=KyUs444zx2DE1m



About the DE, I forgot about that stuff. I don't use it but I've considered it. The stuff I found was more course I thought. Like a finer beach pebble.


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2012)

duchie

blood meal in a source of nitrogen while bone meal is a source of phosphorus.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2012)

Funny you should mention RIU also Doobie. I've been having a bitch of a time getting on these days. This site seems to be going down more than a hooker at the end of the month. Starting to piss me off a bit. lol

OK, one more thing. Any of you Netflix people out there. If you're not watching Lilyhammer with Steven VanZandt, WTF not????? No really, this is an awesome show with eight episodes in the first season. A second has been announced but he's got commitments with the Bruce Springsteen gig so not sure when they'll film yet. Anyway, can't say enough about it.


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> blood meal in a source of nitrogen while bone meal is a source of phosphorus.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that was the case. Is it as touchy, do you know?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2012)

A good read.
Some blood meal is made from cow blood, while others is from pig blood. 
One thing I'll say about the fish emulsion I'm using is that even at 5-1-1 my plants are nice and green, even with the current growth spurt.
But it makes a gooey residue inside the water jugs.
Not sure if mine is enzyme-derived, or pressed & emuslified. Will have to find the maker's website and see what they say.
Since I'm well into flowering mode now, I'm more concerned about the relatively "low" P of the Jobe's for flowering (2-7-4). 
Or is that in line with a good organic ratio for the P?
Oh, on the ingredients for it, it is: bone meal, feather meal, and composted poultry poo, and potash (sulfate of).
For now, I'm not seeing any deficiencies, though they're only now starting to form kolas, so will have to keep a close eye on their health before deciding to add anything else.


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I was thinking that was the case. Is it as touchy, do you know?


Not that I'm aware of. It is the area of the spine (bone) that contains the mad cow bacteria.

riu is going thru some modifications and hopes to be finished by the 8th, hence the problems. I did a cut and paste on this earlier-possibly Sunday.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 8, 2012)

I think that ratio is great and not low at all. That number refers to "available" P which is a higher number in synthetic nutes because in the processing there's more made "available'. But because we are organic, our micros and fungus do the work of breaking down the unavailable P and making it available, just not as fast.


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2012)

Gettin groovy with some of this.



I tried to post last night and was unable to. I could log on and read but couldn't post.

I use DE in my grow. I sprinkle it on the top when running soil and also ran a barrier of it around the walls on the interior and exterior of my grow room. Kills some of the bugs on the way in and gets the others as they try to get my plants 
I think the stuff is great!


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2012)

Doobie

I have several that are almost finished with just the tomato tone and there has been good bud development without any further amendments. I don't see how they could develop any better....the extrema pictured earlier has been an all tomato tone grow and she looks better than the fox farm grows.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2012)

I got the tip on the DE from DST and I was like, DAMN!! Ridiculously dope is what this shiz be!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Doobie
> 
> I have several that are almost finished with just the tomato tone and there has been good bud development without any further amendments. I don't see how they could develop any better....the extrema pictured earlier has been an all tomato tone grow and she looks better than the fox farm grows.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if i would need anything extra organically for "Boost" and i'm still unsure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2012)

That's good to hear, cof!
I'll let it be, except for adding Sweet to my next watering tonight.

And, duchie:
I was kind of thinking it was an okay ratio, but glad to get confirmation from you guys.
I'm really happy so far, and hate to break something that doesn't need fixing.
It does recommend ammending the top layer of soil with the Jobe's at about every 6-weeks to re-vitalize the soil & biosphere, so will have to check my journal and see how long it's been.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 8, 2012)

Sup Sixerz....Hope everyone is enjoying their night like I am. DEVILS GOING TO CONFERENCE FINALS!!! One more series and then the Cup.



Here is my Early Skunk x Jack Herer without her screen. I took the screen off because I am moving one week from today and she is going from a closet grow to a garage grow. I am going to up can her one last time and put a 4' x 4' screen over her. Cant wait to see how it comes out.
View attachment 2159073View attachment 2159074View attachment 2159076

Late Nite pRon....Here I am tickling her patch....she likes it!!!
View attachment 2159077

FM


----------



## bassman999 (May 8, 2012)

Thanx Doob for the full-size pics!
FM those look full and green bro!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

love me a bit of patch tickling!!! hahahahaha....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

Its nice and warm in there...


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2012)

heres my g-13 70 days 12/12 my pineapple chunk and 5 free seeds have just came today gona start germanting them on friday thinking about a heated propagator are these anygood? what yous think my lady anyway


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Looking great Budolskie. Still looks like its got a little while to go...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I was wondering if i would need anything extra organically for "Boost" and i'm still unsure.


bumpity bump!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

I don't use any boosters.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Thx D, and your bud always looks delicious.


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

Hey 600's! nice buds the Budolskie!! not too far away i see! daaaamn 70 days of flowering, i would go insane 55-60 is long enough for my anxiety to reach peak 

here is my girl on day 25 Veg, i topped her last night and cut some babies, she's good to go for a week or so before i flip


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

u all into ya micro life or wotever it called aint ya? any good articles to help get my head round ideas i could read? if so any links or titles/book names b a huge help.
am an organic grower and think next grow may take it even more organic


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Hey flow, gday!

55+25=80????? lol......that's also a long time.

Bush is looking, BUSHY!

Last week of flower for me. Rain water only for this and the next watering and then that's it.....styling time!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

double organic!!! lol......


mad dog bark said:


> u all into ya micro life or wotever it called aint ya? any good articles to help get my head round ideas i could read? if so any links or titles/book names b a huge help.
> am an organic grower and think next grow may take it even more organic


Google:
Living Soil, that should give you a whole load of shizzle to keep you occupied lad.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

cheers chap


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey flow, gday!
> 
> 55+25=80????? lol......that's also a long time.
> 
> ...


g'day mate!
true  true, but the vegging seems to be going soo damn quick!
i love my bush  i hope she stinks like a skunk nest

good to hear you are on your flush , what a splendid time!
thanx again


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone else had all their pictures deleted? It looks like there is a Form there but nothing. I even posted a link to one and nothing comes up.

Also not got any picture upload ability which I see a load of other people have. Anyone else experiencing the same problem?


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

i'd show you all a pic but apparently I am unable to do that just now, perhaps the database is down.........


flowamasta said:


> g'day mate!
> true  true, but the vegging seems to be going soo damn quick!
> i love my bush  i hope she stinks like a skunk nest
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Has anyone else had all their pictures deleted? It looks like there is a Form there but nothing. I even posted a link to one and nothing comes up.
> 
> Also not got any picture upload ability which I see a load of other people have. Anyone else experiencing the same problem?


I see on a few threads ppl are getting nothing. My pics are showing but they are linked from photobucket.


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2012)

I upload all my pics into Opengrow and move them from there.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

This site really pisses me off. DST you need to start a Club 600 Forum on its own and ditch RIU!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This site really pisses me off. DST you need to start a Club 600 Forum on its own and ditch RIU!




Just had an argument with a "Seasoned" grower. He claimed 1000 watts grew better weed. I asked him to explain. He thought, "The more power, the more weed." I tried to explain the inverse square law but he wasn't hearing it. I think a "Club 600" site would be dope. Perhaps you could use companies that produce 600W ballasts and bulbs to advertise for running costs?


----------



## mr.green123 (May 9, 2012)

That's a wicked idea lads this site has some serious problems


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Well, well, myself and a very curious old gent were talking about such a thin just this morning. Were you guys listening in?

Fuk it, lets do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

lol, club600.com or 600club.com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

we are 600, we are legion, expect DANK.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Don, get yer work boots on. Nae time for a ruby now, lol.....we got building to do.


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Don, get yer work boots on. Nae time for a ruby now, lol.....we got building to do.


Looks like the pub will be missing you for awhile......as I crack the whip. times a wasting.


cof


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Well its appropriate that Post this at 420....

The start. How about Club600.co.uk

420!!!!

If so I''ll nab it in 2 minutes


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

haha, seems like my computer is fast, it was only 4:16, 

even though it took about 20 seconds to post my QUICK reply....


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

the600club.org is also available, lol....


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> the600club.org is also available, lol....


the original 600 club was a satan based organization.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Well i'd say u have at least 30+ starting members plus som elurkers. Will it be a board setup or something rather different. Or am i ahead of myself.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> the600club.org is also available, lol....


Just promise me you'll label all the threads, "Strains"!

I.E. The Club 600 strain, The Treyvon Martin strain, The pests and diseases strain, Etc.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 9, 2012)

count me in i'm definitely signing up if it does happen


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

I like the Strain idea....fuck threads, bring on Strains!!!

And T, a forum type affair is probably best. Will need to see. Anyway, all these posts'll will prob be removed and bans will be getting dished out so I better get busy, lol. Would be a shame for that to happen though......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

they must be lurking n spying on you. i post about BB and such on many occassions. they never even changed my sig when i had it, i did that on my own. but it's funny they are targeting you. even though in reality you really mean no harm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Don, get yer work boots on. Nae time for a ruby now, lol.....we got building to do.


the man said it's fairly easy to do. plenty of ready made php scripts out there for forums  

*placing tinfoil hat on head* (it's my mod proof posting device)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2012)

is everything ok? just read the last couple posts.


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we are 600, we are legion, expect DANK.


 ^^^Like^^^ HAHA!

G'day Eh! Gears are spinning in here this morn. I'm right in on some of that action. I think it's been mentioned in the past but now this girl is more mature so maybe time to fly the coop? 

Hey FM. Really glad your Devils are doing so good. I'm rooting for them in your honor. GO DEVILS!!! I also love those big chubby girls you grow. "It's warm in there", haha!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Everything is ok Ambs, just venting and getting cheesed off....


----------



## nas2007 (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Well, well, myself and a very curious old gent were talking about such a thin just this morning. Were you guys listening in?
> 
> Fuk it, lets do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


count me in lets do it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> ^^^Like^^^ HAHA!
> 
> G'day Eh! Gears are spinning in here this morn. I'm right in on some of that action. I think it's been mentioned in the past but now this girl is more mature so maybe time to fly the coop?
> 
> Hey FM. Really glad your Devils are doing so good. I'm rooting for them in your honor. GO DEVILS!!! I also love those big chubby girls you grow. "It's warm in there", haha!


I was very surprised to see NO Canadian teams make the 2nd round....Maybe next year Toronto will be a lot better. *Lawrence M. "Larry" Tanenbaum (born 1945 in Toronto, Ontario) is a Canadian businessman and chairman of Maple Leaf Sports & Entertainment (MLSE). He owns a 20% stake in MLSE through his holding company Kilmer Sports Inc.

**This guy has tons of **money....Toronto should be contenting*


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2012)

It's too late for me FM. They lost me a long time ago. I've been listening to the "maybe next year" all my life and I'm done. Also, the fact that it takes money to have a contending team is the most sickening part of it all to me. C'mon, Phoenix and Nashville in the NHL playoffs! If you told me 20 or 30 years ago that those two places would even have a team, I would have laughed. Betteman would put a team in Jamaica if he thought enough money could make it work. And then there's pro players salaries, but I'll stop there. I'll be rooting for the Devils for your sake my friend, not theirs. I may be mean and grouchy now but I still remember the feeling of your team in the playoffs. Even after all this time, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

there is no hockey draft? or salary cap? so it's kinda like baseball in that sense? People dont play hockey in nashvill, thats a fact lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2012)

yall sure are riled up today.

I've got my plants all riled up. One of them is growing holes in a few of the leaves. I think it's a too much light thing... it's weird. I'll take pictures.


----------



## nas2007 (May 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> yall sure are riled up today.
> 
> I've got my plants all riled up. One of them is growing holes in a few of the leaves. I think it's a too much light thing... it's weird. I'll take pictures.


holes ??? may be flys?


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2012)

Cheers men I can't wait haha think it's worth buying heated propagator


----------



## nas2007 (May 9, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Cheers men I can't wait haha think it's worth buying heated propagator


i have a heated one with a thermo stat i have 100% success rate with the clones! soaking my plugs in rhizotonic makes it quicker and more success!


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2012)

There's a draft T, not sure of salary caps but if there are, they're not big enough to satisfy me. My biggest pet peeve is that TO hasn't won a cup since 1967 yet to this day they have sold out every single game, but good luck getting tickets unless you know some big mucky muck or can afford $3-500 to take your kid to a game, again if you can find tickets.


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> i have a heated one with a thermo stat i have 100% success rate with the clones! soaking my plugs in rhizotonic makes it quicker and more success!


What size propagator and many what heater and many clones u do in there m8 I'm gona order 1 off ebay


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

hope you have some luck uploading the pics Jig.....



jigfresh said:


> yall sure are riled up today.
> 
> I've got my plants all riled up. One of them is growing holes in a few of the leaves. I think it's a too much light thing... it's weird. I'll take pictures.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

anybody here tried the biobiz pest control stuff called buz off i think?


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

no, but I tried Cannacure and that was pants on head, lol (washing up liquid I think it was...)


----------



## nas2007 (May 9, 2012)

it workssssssssssss again, i couldn't upload at all before


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2012)

I just uploaded that one above but I had to go Advanced and try a couple of times to get it to work. 

I have a Mycorrhizal tip here to share. You should only have to do it once.

[h=2]How To Apply Mycorrhizal Spores[/h] The best time to apply mycorrhizal inoculant is at the nursery during the plant production stage, but since your plants probably didn&#8217;t have that done, the next best time is at planting/seeding/sodding. This will allow you to establish contact between the fungi and plant roots, which is important because that&#8217;s where the relationship occurs.
There&#8217;s no benefit to foliar feeding with mycorrhizal fungi, as they need to touch the roots. We can, however, mix them with biostimulants before application. Mycorrhizal products shouldn&#8217;t need to be applied more than once to each plant, unless your management practices are harming them.
Rub the fungi directly on the root ball if possible, or sprinkle in the planting hole. For seed, mix it dry with the seed before spreading. For sod, get a powder form of the fungi, mix with water, and spray it on the soil right before you lay the sod, or even better, right on the bottom of the sod. You could spray it on afterwards as well and water it down to the root zone.
While not as good, the other choice is to apply the product to existing landscapes. The powder form is best for mixing with water to get the spores to infiltrate into the soil. For turf, it&#8217;s better to do this right after aerating so more of the spores get down to the roots. Otherwise, it can be watered in, but will not be as effective on heavy clay or very compacted soils.

Hey Jig, good to see ya!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Nice Nas,

I normally put my myco into my soil before I plant my seedling/cutting. I add myco to my compost as well...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

i added my myco into my tea. would this be a viable option?


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2012)

It does nothing as far as "feeding' the micros in the tea and like the article says, and I'll leave the link to the whole article this time, myco's only work when they make contact with the root, so the myco in the tea would make contact when you used it I guess but I think during planting/transplanting is the best option. I once seen a video from Greenhouse seeds where he's color coding seeds and I'm convinced the coating is a mixture of myco and something else, probably kelp. He wouldn't say and said it was a secret. Franko is it??

I also think because I recycle my mix that the myco is carried over in some way.

http://www.smilinggardener.com/organic-gardening-advice/mycorrhizal-inoculant


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

i always figure myself it was kelp. i remember franco saying that it helps through temp problems and early stress i automatically thought..... Kelp!


----------



## nowhereland (May 9, 2012)

hey 600's just looked over my grow, 1st time w/ a 6 and a 4x4 btw, and noticed some claw like on a plant that didnt get much fan action, and also i had to tear a top part of a cola from what looked like mold also from a spot that was elevated and didnt get much fan

so heres what i did and what i wanna do for next go

i put in another fan and placed them directly on the plants, i think an osicallting fan would be better than my stand ups agree?

and iam going sog to get the heirght even 

lemme kow what u guys think


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

nowhereland said:


> hey 600's just looked over my grow, 1st time w/ a 6 and a 4x4 btw, and noticed some claw like on a plant that didnt get much fan action, and also i had to tear a top part of a cola from what looked like mold also from a spot that was elevated and didnt get much fan
> 
> so heres what i did and what i wanna do for next go
> 
> ...


i would go oscillating, it seems plants dont like direct wind for extended amounts of time. As far as sog and height. If they are all the same strain it should work out.


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2012)

I'm seeing different phenos with these girls. One is short, one medium, and one stretchy as fuck. The middle one is much more light sensitive and yellowing a bit more than the others.

I'm gonna trim them up a bit and tie them back to the screen. I should also put a fan in with them to move the air around some.

Here's they are... descriptions in the title if you rollover them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

maybe it is heat? But more than likely a bug of some sort, lots of random bugs will nip at plat matter not only the common suspects.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Looks like a pillar been munching the leaf, or something like that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

No bud porn at the moment, but here is my contribution


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

I think out our 600 club would be awesome!!
I dont know how much a server will cost ya, but if need be I for one will make small monthly donations to supplement the cost.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 9, 2012)

i might be mistaken or blind but that looks like a hermie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

HinduWiff said:


> i might be mistaken or blind but that looks like a hermie


Just mistaken, it is a male.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Some early bud pRon

Gurple .............Grape Krush .........Purple Urkel


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2012)

dam jig,them some big oh fans ya got going.
when the uploader starts to work.ill put up pics of the mom & pop.
but them big fans come from the candydrop dad,that shor one,is real nice,but do not let that lanky one fool ya,if its gots the male side like i think,you sir are in for some nice bud.

dam,i want to pop some of these bad,but im going to pop the last of the [purp? x candydrop](6)seeds,see if i can find a frosty ass purp leaning pheno,with that candydrop power house smoke.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 9, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/525416-my-2000w-grow-hps-led.html


----------



## macjam (May 9, 2012)

Hi all just thought id share my pics. 2 x 600w veg room 4 x 600w flower room 
12 unknown (indica) 
vegged 24/0 for 5 weeks from seed
some lst`ing
currently day 8 flowering.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Looking good Mac Jam!! Def sturdy stems there. Maybe after she is going a while she will give her identity to you through smell or taste after dried.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

WOW, thats a helluva lot of pics. lookin good.


----------



## macjam (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> WOW, thats a helluva lot of pics. lookin good.


HAHA yeah do get a bit carried away!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

nice stuff macjam. very fat chubby indicas you have.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2012)

I just received 5 centimers in the mail today!
Time for a kushy trip down the French Riviera!


----------



## nowhereland (May 9, 2012)

hey 6's i made a post earlier about how i found mold on one of the tips on my cola, i threw out what was soft and what easily rip out and buds that looked like mold until i reached some of the dense bud that looked normal, its in the last stages day 70 and i was wondering in your guys experience are these mostly isolated incidents? the infected bud wasnt getting good airflow and iam going to get a osciallting fan for the next round so maybe it didnt spread?


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just received 5 centimers in the mail today!
> Time for a kushy trip down the French Riviera!


please translate....


cof


----------



## ManishWayz (May 9, 2012)

I just want to say hello to everyone, I,m glad to say that I have moved up to the big boy show and cant wait to put it to use!


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Welcome to the 600 Manish!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> please translate....
> 
> 
> cof


Just that I got a 5 centimer coin (French money) from a coin collector company in Nederlands.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Bout the size of an American silver dollar?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

ManishWayz said:


> I just want to say hello to everyone, I,m glad to say that I have moved up to the big boy show and cant wait to put it to use!
> 
> View attachment 2160859 View attachment 2160861 View attachment 2160862


Welcome to the club Manish! First tasking, post some prOn for us prOn-a-holikz


----------



## roachclip420 (May 9, 2012)

DST if you need any help makin a forum let me know. I have some expierence making a couple and they are very simple and probably a bunch of guides around. Quite a few places that will host for free with adds or you can pay them to remove them for a decent price.

Freebies!

day 29 trainwreck


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

If it is botrytis you have probably got most of the spores out. The thing is that spores are tiny and in all liklihood unless the enviro is changed the spores will grow again. However if you chop you should be okay (or just ensure that there is plenty air circulation. And this happens when you grow dank bud!! lol.



nowhereland said:


> hey 6's i made a post earlier about how i found mold on one of the tips on my cola, i threw out what was soft and what easily rip out and buds that looked like mold until i reached some of the dense bud that looked normal, its in the last stages day 70 and i was wondering in your guys experience are these mostly isolated incidents? the infected bud wasnt getting good airflow and iam going to get a osciallting fan for the next round so maybe it didnt spread?





curious old fart said:


> please translate....
> 
> 
> cof





ManishWayz said:


> I just want to say hello to everyone, I,m glad to say that I have moved up to the big boy show and cant wait to put it to use!
> 
> View attachment 2160859 View attachment 2160861 View attachment 2160862


Nice new toy there!!!!!



bassman999 said:


> Welcome to the 600 Manish!!


Exactly, a warm 600w welcome manish!!



DoobieBrother said:


> Just that I got a 5 centimer coin (French money) from a coin collector company in Nederlands.


Pwetty shiney coin Doob's, hehe.



bassman999 said:


> Bout the size of an American silver dollar?


They are more like a nickel I would say....



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Welcome to the club Manish! First tasking, post some prOn for us prOn-a-holikz


Yes please sir!!! More Pr0ns!!! Please!



roachclip420 said:


> DST if you need any help makin a forum let me know. I have some expierence making a couple and they are very simple and probably a bunch of guides around. Quite a few places that will host for free with adds or you can pay them to remove them for a decent price.
> 
> Freebies!
> View attachment 2161114
> ...


Cheers Roach, I'll let you know, and dam am I missing something, everyone is getting freebies!!!

Hope everyone is feeling fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Well well, although a hole swathe of my pics are missing, the uploading thing seems a bit friendlier today.


DOG mofo's, in week 8 now.





dowstairs with the front removed.










Upstairs










The bungle jungle....





Root pron





my living room floor that i just oiled. you may be able to see the diff.











Peace and rain drops.

DST


----------



## duchieman (May 10, 2012)

Bungle in the Jungle. Very cool. I've gotta try to get a good shot of the buds on this Dog X Extrema I've got going. While the fan leaves on it seem like they may be more on the Extrema side, the buds are looking more like your dog buds and unlike the Extrema, or even Heri X Extremas I have or had. It'll have to be tomorrow though cause I'm off to bed, again. Got up a while ago not able to sleep and I come across this to share. Have a good one all.


----------



## roachclip420 (May 10, 2012)

http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=SamplePackRequest2

free stoof^^


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=SamplePackRequest2
> 
> free stoof^^


is this in the uk


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Zip code, local store mentioned. I am guessing it'll only be in the US....boohoo.

Hey Roach, who is that in your avatar, sure looks familiar? Just can't put a name to the pic, maybe it's you, hehe.....


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2012)

day 71 haha sum cunt on one my threads says it doesnt look like g-13 haze, but looking on google at images i think it looks like some of them... seems like its getting longer to harvest cant wait to start my pc like


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This site really pisses me off. DST you need to start a Club 600 Forum on its own and ditch RIU!



Agree for as popular and probably the revenue they get they really should smoke less pot and concentrate on making RIU better not more ghetto.

If I am not here after this post, it is a conspiracy.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 10, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> http://www.xnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_chronocontact&chronoformname=SamplePackRequest2
> 
> free stoof^^


And I thank you.


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

I thank you as well. Just filled the shiz out and the shop they found is the one I usually go to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 10, 2012)

do any of you guys dilute your teas before applying?


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do any of you guys dilute your teas before applying?


Yes, that is if I feel they have plenty to eat in the soil.



Howdy sixers! Just a quick hello from me... Im back to the fields


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Zip code, local store mentioned. I am guessing it'll only be in the US....boohoo.
> 
> Hey Roach, who is that in your avatar, sure looks familiar? Just can't put a name to the pic, maybe it's you, hehe.....


that would be red man, DST,,, a big league chronic smoker lol. Your cab is looking lovely as usual. The floor is looking good too! I like that magazine rack you got.

Im trying to keep up with the posts but its difficult! 

Be easy six double O.


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

Roach I got an email confirmation, but then are they supposed to email again when the store has my sample? It has been over a week....

Doob I know lil about coins, but congrats on your score!

Dst those girls look great!

Budolskie even if it isnt the real G13 haze they look bomb!~ Many phenos of things around, the poster who said it was wrong might have the wrong strain...


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Thanks whodat, thought it was familiar. Have fun in the fields. Got some nice tom plants on the go...getting big even in the crap weather.





Baby Pumpkin trichomes....awww





Baby Pea's!





This is a DOG I reversed to make some Feminized DOG's, more info on the Breeding showcase.






Inside the 600 Greenhouse with 600 strains of course.
cheese x urk breeze






Regular DOGs




















MommaDOG, think I may flip her soon






OG Kush, flowers like an afghani I think, not stretchy at all.






Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

it's budolskie that has the g-13 pics Bassman, and I agree, they look nice.


bassman999 said:


> Roach I got an email confirmation, but then are they supposed to email again when the store has my sample? It has been over a week....
> 
> Doob I know lil about coins, but congrats on your score!
> 
> Dst those girls look great, even if it isnt the real G13 haze?!? Many phenos of things around, the poster who said it was wrong might have the wrong strain...


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> it's budolskie that has the g-13 pics Bassman, and I agree, they look nice.


Sorry guys I am tired this morning.


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Thanks whodat, thought it was familiar. Have fun in the fields. Got some nice tom plants on the go...getting big even in the crap weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^Bassman likes^^^^


----------



## Bobotrank (May 10, 2012)

So does Bobo. I'm lurking. 

:like:


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

D, you made me feel a need to share a pic of my DOG that is from seed stock from the fairy some time ago. Figured I'd throw in a pic of my Banana OG mom too while I'm at it 
Here's my DOG milf (mom I'd like to flower, lol) 





Banana OG milf


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

I neee to move that fan away from the banana because it's causing the plant to grow funny. The red continaers have garden variety flowers in them that I am going to put in the backyard to add some purdyness to my veggie garden. Wifey got a seed pack of 'bouquet flowers' with some perfume and I figured it would be a nice addition of color.


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> D, you made me feel a need to share a pic of my DOG that is from seed stock from the fairy some time ago. Figured I'd throw in a pic of my Banana OG mom too while I'm at it
> Here's my DOG milf (mom I'd like to flower, lol)
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Dez!!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 10, 2012)

Nice pics DST... green oh so green.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Hey Bobo, Dez, BBC, evening gents. Nice alternative MILF usage Dez, lol. Have you already run some clones from that there DOG? Looks like it could be similar to mine actually (tallish, long leaves for a kush I think, a real hybrid).


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lookin good Dez!!




Hey Bass, missed ya there bru!


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Bassman. I have a BBK mom getting going too so I'll have a nice trio of strains to run for a while. I think I want to replace the BBK with something else though at some point but am not sure with what. Maybe some Sour Cherry from BB?


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Bobo, Dez, BBC, evening gents. Nice alternative MILF usage Dez, lol. Have you already run some clones from that there DOG? Looks like it could be similar to mine actually (tallish, long leaves for a kush I think, a real hybrid).



All I've done thus far is flower a single cuting of her to see how she'll turn out. First actual round of clones from her are coming out of the humidity dome in a couple of days.
I was comparing the bud I got from her to Jig's last night. Very similar structure and smell but his has more frost on it.


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

I remembered I had these on my phone. This is what came off the cutting I took from that mom that went 12/12 from root.













EDIT: It yielded more than just those but those are what I happened to have pics of. I never weighed it so don't know how much and didn't really care. I just wanted some DOG back in the grow and now I have it so I'm stoked.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

frosty like dis.....







Getting into some e40 again.....
[youtube]6X3ayzzi6Ro[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Certainly looks similar to mine in flower structure as well. Can you remember how long you flowered it Dez? 


Dezracer said:


> I remembered I had these on my phone. This is what came off the cutting I took from that mom that went 12/12 from root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

[youtube]RkmSosFJf3A[/youtube]
me like this....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 10, 2012)

Three DOG's i have in 12/12 from seed and one in Veg.


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

I chopped this one a little early at about 7 weeks. I was harvesting DOG at 8-9 weeks in the past and remembered seeing you post something about trying to pull them earlier. I figured I'd give that a try too and have to say that I didn't really notice any difference. This still looks, smells and tastes like any other DOG plants I've grown and the high, to the best of my memory, seems the same.

Sorry for the delayed response but it's so nice today that I had to get outside and do work


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

Those are nice looking girls Tryna. You've got those fat leaves going on yours


----------



## duchieman (May 10, 2012)

Nice stuff everyone. 

I chopped my Satori Romulan a few days ago and took these frosty shots. Samples today are very impressive with a really nice head high. Will need more analysis.  The little pile is the scissor hash. 

















































































Here's the Dog X Extrema i mentioned last night. There is a tendency to gravitate to her when the tents open.


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2012)

duchie

tasty looking nuggets. The head high will be from the satori.

the dog/extrema is a sexy looking wench. What smells are you picking up?



cof


----------



## nas2007 (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> frosty like dis.....


OR Frosty like this?


----------



## duchieman (May 10, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> tasty looking nuggets. The head high will be from the satori.
> 
> ...


It's a sweet, minty smell with a pine cleaner smell underneath.


Very nice nas. She's still got some fattening to do it looks, but yup, she's a frosty.

Edit. What kind of smells do you guys get from your dogs?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2012)

Damn there is some serious efin prOn going on here....I am one with the prOn!!! Its righteous!!!

That momma dog is looking fine and sexy I wish my Cougar stud could blast her. LOL

Good work Duch, frost ass nugz.....

Peace

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

sexy buds DST!! ooohh yep yep... 

nas that shit looks cracy too! kinda reminds me of that northern light colour look, from stuff that i've seen anyway, sparkly stuff man, 

beautiful bud shots!!! come on jack!!


----------



## Dezracer (May 10, 2012)

Here's a frosty DOG from a once upon a time grow of mine 






And it still had a ways to go, LOL


----------



## Shwagbag (May 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn there is some serious efin prOn going on here....I am one with the prOn!!! Its righteous!!!
> 
> That momma dog is looking fine and sexy I wish my Cougar stud could blast her. LOL
> 
> ...


Woof woof! All female dogs go into heat lol. Awesome prOn everyone, Dog is taking over the galaxy.


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

Everything looks awesome guys!!

I ran into a snag with my outdoor shed grow. I am lst'ing the tops of the big girls to keep em in the shed, but the panda film I bought is 10' wide. They always call it 10' except it usually is 10'6" and that gives me overlap on the sides of my 10' shed. I cannot control light well enough. I can figure something out, but dont wanna put any money into it.

The Querkle smells awesome already!! The grape ape smells good as well, albeit a faint smell.

My indoor GK smells good and the Urkle smells nice as well. My 1st urkel and I am very excited!! They say she is a low yielder but I over vegged her to a 5+ foot tree to flower so I get a decent amount I hope.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2012)

I am surprised there isnt a DOG Pound Thread going yet.....a place you can see nothing but DOG prOn

FM


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Make it and they will come FM....if I do it it'll just get deleted, lol....

Splendid stuff, we shall feest on Pr0n like it is the last days of Rome!!!!! lol.

Nice DOG's T, very indie looking (always a nice sign in my mind).
Duchie, that DOG/extrema has a whopping cola on it!!! Hope that fattens up real nice.
Nas, a frosty wench indeed my man.
And Dez, I would love to have seen that pic in normal light, I can almost imagine it...slurp.

It's Friday and nothing is getting me down today!!! 

PEACE TO ALL

DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Make it and they will come FM....if I do it it'll just get deleted, lol....
> 
> Splendid stuff, we shall feest on Pr0n like it is the last days of Rome!!!!! lol.
> 
> ...


I made the thread, I just ask you are the 1st to post some DOG pics please. Here it is everyone, post them DOGs https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527367-dog-pound-thread-show-off.html#post7416310

Peace 600

FM


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Some UK cheddar in the greeny!











Pollenated DOGS (DOG regulars, and Blue Pit = Deep Blue male aka Jake Blues x DOG)
















Peace,

DST


----------



## AMCHEESIER (May 11, 2012)

hey 600 its been a while, unfortuantly had a bout of ill health and was taken away for 30 days, i lost everything i had apart from 2 sour cheese that i am currently trying to nurse back to health but im not holding my breath. im trying to reveg but they are in a sorry state. just been on bb and ordered some physco kiler, and got some amcheese beans so should be back up and running well soon. some great pron guys was keeping me going whilst i was away but was only veiwing via the app on my phone. anyway i hope your all fine and dandy this friday and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

i've missed that viney cheese bitch, deffo need to get that one back into the stable.

friday pr0n

View attachment 2162655kush crossView attachment 2162656kush mixup crossView attachment 2162657smelly cherryView attachment 2162659smelly cherry


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2012)

Very Nice Don


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Hey Bru, Sorry to hear about the health. Hope things are turning around for you. Have a great weekend.

Peace, DST


AMCHEESIER said:


> hey 600 its been a while, unfortuantly had a bout of ill health and was taken away for 30 days, i lost everything i had apart from 2 sour cheese that i am currently trying to nurse back to health but im not holding my breath. im trying to reveg but they are in a sorry state. just been on bb and ordered some physco kiler, and got some amcheese beans so should be back up and running well soon. some great pron guys was keeping me going whilst i was away but was only veiwing via the app on my phone. anyway i hope your all fine and dandy this friday and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

cheers hem! popped a few of your sour cherry this morning


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

wow, quiet thread tonight guys!!, ok i'll throw some last minute Veg porn in, flipping tomorrow night
oh, and some new glass i bought, getting a pre-cooler with diffuser (whatever that is) next week some time

Day 27 Veggie


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Nice Flow, just heading out for the afternoon, have a good evening.

Peace,

DST


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice Flow, just heading out for the afternoon, have a good evening.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


You too mate  i'm up for a movie marathon!!! its actually nearly midnight


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 11, 2012)

Damn Flow.. nice brother. You too Don.. Love these 600 guys just fantastic plants!


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Damn Flow.. nice brother. You too Don.. Love these 600 guys just fantastic plants!


I'm liking this new Pro Gro globe too seems to look alot more white colour.....hmmmm


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 11, 2012)

I just posted this in my journal but most of you guys don't frequent but I wanted to share this. The more I think about it the more I am amazed what this product does so cheap and effectively.

Aquashield

I use DWC and you know its prone to rot, mush other nasties. I once upon time was in the category of struggling with DWC but wanted the flexibility, yields and control that it offered. I did the Heisneberg Tea, Dutchmasters Zone, H2o2, SM90 you name it.. then I tried AquaShield (AS). It worked, and I have never had complete confidence in my root zone until I started using AS few years ago. 

What made me think about this, other then I am waking and baking. I cut down my 100 day old Bubblegum last night. 26 days veg and about 72 days old flower well 98 days close enough. This pic will speak for itself:


View attachment 2162827

Almost like new, bit yellow but mostly white and healthy for an ancient plant. I thought it was pretty impressive for the product that barely gets talked about or media hype, because its cheap and effective they rather you come back and back for the "higher" priced stuff just to have other issues. Not sure if that is the case, but it was for me.


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 11, 2012)

First grow with 600W HPS

Using only
600watt hps
1.2 x 1.2 x 2m grow tent
1 Circulating fan
Canna coco A + B
Big Bud
Buddhas Tree PK

UK representer 


Check my sig for better pics, harvest in 1 and a half days


----------



## afrawfraw (May 11, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> I just posted this in my journal but most of you guys don't frequent but I wanted to share this. The more I think about it the more I am amazed what this product does so cheap and effectively.
> 
> Aquashield
> 
> ...


I use DWC for cloning. I've had great roots. My experience is more bubbles. I use two eight inch air discs mated to a 38 liter air pump. Might be over kill, but it works. DWC is very easy on the plant and gardener. 

I also notice a slight brown stain. I think mine is from the nutrients I use. My buddy uses SuperNatural Brand and his roots are slightly blue.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> I just posted this in my journal but most of you guys don't frequent but I wanted to share this. The more I think about it the more I am amazed what this product does so cheap and effectively.
> 
> Aquashield
> 
> ...



I would rather make my own compost tea, than spend 5x as much money buying an inferior product...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 11, 2012)

What a way to start my weekend, looking at Friday pRon. Nice smelly cherry Don. Flow your girl is getting bushy quickly and nice rack in your Avi....

I love root pRon.....Nice work for Chicken Shit! Good work BBC.

View attachment 2162930

Have a good weekend Sixerz

Peace

FM


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I would rather make my own compost tea, than spend 5x as much money buying an inferior product...


Awesome. I did the tea too, it was messy time consuming and it expired. I like less work, more money in my pocket and products that work. 

I guess you like the opposite, that's great. I am sure you get some more mycos, or what ever species you think you have more of in your tea and thats great. 

I will compare my end result to yours and then we can compare costs, time and effort. I think your closed mind will still be that, closed.

Troll on.

ps ya I have heard the ingredients the rumors the rumblings, but I thought for myself instead of following like sheep and it worked for me. I guess that is all I can do, unfortunately for others they can not. Sad people cannot express good things about good products without trolls chiming in on "their tea" or "its made of human shit stains" or what ever.. You know what I am not talking to you in the first place closed minded [be nice], that have nothing to say but "my way or no way because cooter told me and he has grown tweed since the 60s".


----------



## duchieman (May 11, 2012)

A lot of what I've learned of living soils and organic teas, etc, I did not learn from anywhere on RIU or any other pot forum for that matter. Why do so many people think that pot is SO different from any other crop out there? This is common "certified" organic gardening practiced by sheep all over the world. I don't think you know anymore what is in your products than we do our teas, etc, but I'd rather follow my sheep than yours who have an agenda and just hope you take their word on it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 11, 2012)

I use Chicken Shit BBC, it works real good. When I say Chicken Shit I am referring to Aquashield. Thats what I call it and I am not mocking it one bit. I use it!


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

hahah, pissed on high end Dutch beer, at least they know how to do one thing right, lmfao. Come on guys, Big drunken group hug!!!!!! I tell ya, if I was there I would give you all a slap for yer cheek, lol.

Mad 600 Love,

DST


----------



## duchieman (May 11, 2012)

Ok, I'll step up. I responded because I didn't see any contempt in Bill's comment and thought that the response was a bit unfair. With that said, mine might not have been the most appropriate either so for that I apologize.


----------



## bassman999 (May 11, 2012)

We all have different ways and as long as they work for ya then I say go for it.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

As an observer I would say I love Bill, but he can be quite short and to the point in his posts, which if you are not use to, can come off with a WTF response. And in the end they were both using the same product, lmf(drunken)assoff.....

Hunners bru, 6 of them. PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nas2007 (May 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> we all have different ways and as long as they work for ya then i say go for it.





dst said:


> as an observer i would say i love bill, but he can be quite short and to the point in his posts, which if you are not use to, can come off with a wtf response. And in the end they were both using the same product, lmf(drunken)assoff.....
> 
> Hunners bru, 6 of them. Peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


like^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## roachclip420 (May 11, 2012)

DST its red man foo!

[video=youtube_share;eF6cfHkbwfE]http://youtu.be/eF6cfHkbwfE[/video]

dutchie I saw this pic a few pages ago and is that a nanner on the top of the bud? If not than ignore me, but i'd rather say something than nothin.


duchieman said:


> View attachment 2162004


REGARDING THE X-NUTRIENTS FREEBIES: I signed up for it and they sent me an email right away confirming the sign-up. About a week later they sent me another email saying the shop had gotten it. The original shop I wanted it sent to stopped carrying x-nutes the day after I ordered the samples. They sorted it out and sent it to another shop right around the corner and emailed me of the change the day it arrived. Pretty good customer service considering its a free sample lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 11, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> DST its red man foo!
> View attachment 2163194
> [video=youtube_share;eF6cfHkbwfE]http://youtu.be/eF6cfHkbwfE[/video]
> 
> ...


Thanx Roach, I hope I didnt get the 2nd response in my spam folder and delete it!

I got my initial response from X nutrients april 30th. Hopefully Monday they respond.


----------



## dr green dre (May 11, 2012)

Nice porn on show guys .. Liking a lot of what im seeing from the shadows ... shame the like buttons not around..
Should have something to add in a couple weeks .. Nice root porn too ...

Dr Green Dre..


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 11, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I use Chicken Shit BBC, it works real good. When I say Chicken Shit I am referring to Aquashield. Thats what I call it and I am not mocking it one bit. I use it!


Cool brother, I heard the cries of chicken shit when I started using it. Well chicken shit works for me, just as Bills tea does for him apparently to be an ass to people, and so does the "so called human piss" in AN products. So... I guess we are screwed what ever we use someone out there is gonna say it's malarkey.



bassman999 said:


> We all have different ways and as long as they work for ya then I say go for it.


I always tell users that it works for me, do what works for you. Even with that disclaimer the trolls come a running like I am saying like everyone else does, "MY way or the HIGHWAY!"

I just get pissed every time I try to tell users of a good product 10 people come out of the wood work calling it crap, blasphemy etc.. I guess its the RIU way.


----------



## roachclip420 (May 11, 2012)

bassman Elizabeth Brody from x nutes sent me a personalized email from [email protected] I doubt your spam will block that but I could be wrong. Also not sure if mine was personalized because of the store mix up or not.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2012)

good evening my friends
look at me doggie in da window. 
she already smells totally rank.
only 2 weeks old here! i fimmed or topped her. not sure. have a very nice weekend .woof woof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 11, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good evening my friends
> look at me doggie in da window.
> she already smells totally rank.
> only 2 weeks old here! i fimmed or topped her. not sure. have a very nice weekend .woof woof
> View attachment 2163622


Take that DOG to the DOG Pound Thread....looking nice!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2012)

what dog pound thread? hook me up..nice root porn FM!


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2012)

I use Dutch Master Zone. So there.

What up crew!!???!?!! Did I tell you about the lady on my street that threatened the dog owners. Talking about poisoned meat and shit, lol.

Got a new video game (well new to me) and I'm about to rock it. Hope friday is treating you good (or saturday to those across the pond).


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Morning all, still playing nicely I see, lol. Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good evening my friends
> look at me doggie in da window.
> she already smells totally rank.
> only 2 weeks old here! i fimmed or topped her. not sure. have a very nice weekend .woof woof
> View attachment 2163622


lookin good Ambz. hows the waterfarm treatin ya?



jigfresh said:


> I use Dutch Master Zone. So there.
> 
> What up crew!!???!?!! Did I tell you about the lady on my street that threatened the dog owners. Talking about poisoned meat and shit, lol.
> 
> Got a new video game (well new to me) and I'm about to rock it. Hope friday is treating you good (or saturday to those across the pond).


Sup Jig, hows life?



DST said:


> Morning all, still playing nicely I see, lol. Peace, DST


Morning D. Hope you have a Sunny day!!


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2012)

well day 73 flower seem like forever im waiting iv just trimmed a few lower buds off il take a pic of and upload soon


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How am I a troll?
> By telling you that you are wrong?bug
> off and take your chickenshit with you


B.C. a troll.....lol....I think not....He's been around the 6 longer than mister BigBuddahCheese...so.....who's the troll???.....little advice for ya buddy.....when you come off with a post that reads like a fucking sales pitch or some shit...no one wants to hear it...post that shit somewhere else...growing is simple.... water,light,n.p.k.....pretty simple...doesnt matter weather it's a $80 bottle of n.p.k.....or a $5 homemade tea of n.p.k....it's still n.p.and.....k.....go sell your shit elsewhere.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 12, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> B.C. a troll.....lol....I think not....He's been around the 6 longer than mister BigBuddahCheese...so.....who's the troll???.....little advice for ya buddy.....when you come off with a post that reads like a fucking sales pitch or some shit...no one wants to hear it...post that shit somewhere else...growing is simple.... water,light,n.p.k.....pretty simple...doesnt matter weather it's a $80 bottle of n.p.k.....or a $5 homemade tea of n.p.k....it's still n.p.and.....k.....go sell your shit elsewhere.


I personally feel the reason why so many people argue is....(Drum roll) ENVIRONMENT!

I've met hippy folk who boast, "I never check PH, I just water those fuckers." When I check the water source, guess what! The water is in acceptable range. When people bost, "AN gives me better results." Is it the product? Or does their tap water lack CalMag, which was not offered by the competitor in a high enough form? So both parties are right. AN works for some people, and not for others. It all boils down to the 70 something elements plants eat. The more of them you have, the healthier the plant. How you get them into the plant is irrelevant. Organic growers utilize the most. Mineral nutrients CAN be equaled, but only a couple of them have enough without having heavy metal content, Etc. So just because YOU don't have to PH your water, doesn't mean it's not important. If YOU need a product for your roots. AWESOME! I'm glad you solved your problem. But for someone using a 80 litre pump with 2 8" air discs, your product may not be needed. Then you 2 argue for an eternity on the effectiveness of the product, when one person has enough dissolved O2, and the other doesn't. I'm not attacking any one or taking sides, just saying the person you are arguing with might have solved your problem a different way based on THEIR environment. 

Have a nice day Sixers!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I personally feel the reason why so many people argue is....(Drum roll) ENVIRONMENT!
> 
> I've met hippy folk who boast, "I never check PH, I just water those fuckers." When I check the water source, guess what! The water is in acceptable range. When people bost, "AN gives me better results." Is it the product? Or does their tap water lack CalMag, which was not offered by the competitor in a high enough form? So both parties are right. AN works for some people, and not for others. It all boils down to the 70 something elements plants eat. The more of them you have, the healthier the plant. How you get them into the plant is irrelevant. Organic growers utilize the most. Mineral nutrients CAN be equaled, but only a couple of them have enough without having heavy metal content, Etc. So just because YOU don't have to PH your water, doesn't mean it's not important. If YOU need a product for your roots. AWESOME! I'm glad you solved your problem. But for someone using a 80 litre pump with 2 8" air discs, your product may not be needed. Then you 2 argue for an eternity on the effectiveness of the product, when one person has enough dissolved O2, and the other doesn't. I'm not attacking any one or taking sides, just saying the person you are arguing with might have solved your problem a different way based on THEIR environment.
> 
> Have a nice day Sixers!


Good post!!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2012)

woha! 
hunneds, 6 of em. lol I like that.

Funking wind and rain has been messing with my emotions lol... but everything should be fine.

Morning 6ers, I gotta make a trip to the not so lovely dump today... wish me luck!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I use Dutch Master Zone. So there.
> 
> What up crew!!???!?!! Did I tell you about the lady on my street that threatened the dog owners. Talking about poisoned meat and shit, lol.
> 
> Got a new video game (well new to me) and I'm about to rock it. Hope friday is treating you good (or saturday to those across the pond).


Speaking of games, i pre-ordered max payne 3. and i'm no gamer.


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2012)

Nice work TGSS. Life is a little more fun with a good game in it. I got an old tony hawk game I never played.Picking up Diablo III for the pc on tuesday. Been waiting about 10 years for that one to come out. I'm excited.Plants are still growing over here. And wife is getting taken out for breakfast.Peace my peeps!


----------



## Dezracer (May 12, 2012)

Elliesdaddy said:


> First grow with 600W HPS
> 
> Using only
> 600watt hps
> ...


This is probably my favorite way to grow, just a few plants in a perfect sized tent for a 600. Very nice!

Don't get me wrong, I am very happy with what I've got going right now but like simplicity above all else. I'm using the same size tent for veg right now that is set up inside my room with the flower being an open vertical bulb grow.


----------



## supchaka (May 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice work TGSS. Life is a little more fun with a good game in it. I got an old tony hawk game I never played.Picking up Diablo III for the pc on tuesday. Been waiting about 10 years for that one to come out. I'm excited.Plants are still growing over here. And wife is getting taken out for breakfast.Peace my peeps!


I'm looking forward to it as well. If they have some online shit we should hook up!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

Happy Saturday Sixerz.....Hope you all enjoy and dont forget its Mother's Day Weekend.
Here is some Veg pRon, in a couple of months I will have some hardcore pRon for the club. I am a pRon-a-holik

*Early Jack x Gorilla Grape*

View attachment 2164254View attachment 2164255

*Early Jack* (right) and *Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar* (left)

View attachment 2164258

I will post some pics of my DPQ F2s, 2 of 4 have popped so far.

Peace 600

FM


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2012)

Your not alone FAM,, I am a pr0naholic too!!! 0 days sober and counting!
Looking foreword to your future pr0n.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Good morn/afternoon/evening whatever you are at now....

Having nothing to do today, well nothing I wanna do at least, has me bored. I have had a headache for the past 15 days and that is getting so redundant I almost think it is normal now. I forgot what not having it feels like now lol. The prOn here is the same as always Awesome!! I might have something to add later if I feel like taking pics.


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear bass  try and smoke that headache away!

How funny is this shit! lol is it just me or is this simply hilarious? I can stop laughing... They have better taste in music than most people these days.

[video=youtube;lXKDu6cdXLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXKDu6cdXLI[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry to hear bass  try and smoke that headache away!
> 
> How funny is this shit! lol is it just me or is this simply hilarious? I can stop laughing... They have better taste in music than most people these days.
> 
> [video=youtube;lXKDu6cdXLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXKDu6cdXLI[/video]


Most of the time smoking makes it worse. I have had it go away for 30 min to an hour sometimes from smoking. It is just a random response. I have tried all my strains and none of them will get rid of it consistently.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Your not alone FAM,, I am a pr0naholic too!!! 0 days sober and counting!
> Looking foreword to your future pr0n.


Here Here...


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Not sure if anyone remembers, but I have a few clones in cloner that started to flower, well they are actually flowering now, and didnt even grow roots lol. No nutes in there either??? 24 hr light in there as well. Just weird.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers, but I have a few clones in cloner that started to flower, well they are actually flowering now, and didnt even grow roots lol. No nutes in there either??? 24 hr light in there as well. Just weird.


Were they cut when the plant was flowering???


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Were they cut when the plant was flowering???


plant didnt show flowers yet, but it was outside for 4 days and is fully flowering now 2+ weeks outside now

I amended the air circulation problem with an intake fan, now I need to up the lighting. I have a t8 4ft 2 bulb in my 4x4. def not cutting it. I have a 400 watt halide, but I dont wanna add heat or more expense. Would a t5 4ft 8 bulb be less heat than a 400 watt halide both not vented?


----------



## Dezracer (May 12, 2012)

That'a a toss up but I would think so. I am running two of the 2 lamp, 4ft t8 fixtures in my veg tent with no heat issues. I have them in an X formation because the tent is 8" too small to fit them properly. I also have a 6 lamp t8 fixture that I have used in the past without much heat drama.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2012)

Lol @ this response i got when posting an actual correct answer

i cant stand these types of folk. 



> *
> 
> Keep giving BS advise Bruh, You must get all your info from this forum. Maybe you should read a book by the masters and not learn from a forum of people like yourself Bruh!​
> ​
> ...



Everything i learned in the books have been replaced by my own experience anyway.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2012)

I'm running a 4 tube 4' T-5 and the heat is about 1/2 of 400 mh.

some double koosh from MotaRebel









I see that I have been gifted by something-not sure who....she has about a week left.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2012)

Sexy COF, I just switched my 400 in veg for a two lamp t-5 and i'm impressed with the temp change and the growth hasn't slowed much, ill be adding a new one soon .


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Thanx guys for the responses. Ill get a t5 then and sell some halides.

COF is that a seed in that 2nd to last pic?


----------



## DST (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, quick check in. Lovely stuff cof!!! Sweet green healthiness as well FM.

Lovin the cows, saw them on the funny thread and thought it was ace!

Have a good evening/day folks, DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx guys for the responses. Ill get a t5 then and sell some halides.
> 
> COF is that a seed in that 2nd to last pic?


That's what it looks like to me-and mature too.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

To save money I potted into some supersoil brand soil from home depot. It says it organically fertilized already. I am planni9ng on watering with plain water amended with volcano bat guano. I am starting 3rd week flowering, does this sound like a good idea? has no N in it. The soil states N/P/K .14/.09/.02

Looks like bat guano leaves a gap of K to be filled. What is a good organic source? Can I use charcoal ashes?


----------



## duchieman (May 12, 2012)

Hey bass, I was going to try to answer that question but this article does it better so I suggest reading it. It's not long. When done, you'll see that the mix you bought is almost twice as much N as P and 7 times more than K. Look at it as ratios. Higher numbers don't mean more, really. 

http://www.smilinggardener.com/organic-fertilizers/10-10-10-fertilizer?awt_l=OLfPg&awt_m=3jrhDtrf1P2DE1m


----------



## Dezracer (May 12, 2012)

^^^stellar^^^


----------



## duchieman (May 12, 2012)

Hey cof, did I catch you say that MotaRebels not with Sannie anymore? Where would you find him now?


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

I was looking at natural potash and looks like kelp meal by numbers alone is the best.

Gonna read that article now.

Aftwer reading that I wonder what really leaches out of the soil and other additives to the plant? I understand that npk are not a representation of a soils worth, but marketing numbers. I just wanna make sure my store bought generic soil has enough bloom ingredients and now I am even more confused lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2012)

duchie

I don't know where he's peddling his inventory. I noticed that he's not in Sannies catalong anymore....but he had some good genetics.


bassman

I went to check on the ratios of the soil that I use and spent an hour re-potting some ladies...got lost...but the ratios are similar. I use the tomato-tone (3-4-6) with dried blood (12-0-0) which gives me a 15-4-6 available nutes on top of the bag soil nutes and the ladies seem to like it.

caveat on the tomato-tone...you need to top dress a heaping tablespoon every two weeks to maintain it's usefulness.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> I don't know where he's peddling his inventory. I noticed that he's not in Sannies catalong anymore....but he had some good genetics.
> 
> ...


15-4-6 for flowering? I thought low N during flowering was the way to go?


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2012)

You need to keep your leaves healthy to build buds. Read Uncle Bens thread

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html

don't follow conventional (riu) theory-that's mostly created by salemen.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Lots of mis information with growing! I am gonna read Uncle Bens rice, I mean gardening. lol. Thanx for the link COF!


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lots of mis information with growing! I am gonna read Uncle Bens rice, I mean gardening. lol. Thanx for the link COF!


to make it easier, just read what Ben has to say and cut out all the in-between bs.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 12, 2012)

I'm under the impression that Sannies Heri was based off his stock. I'm gonna read that Uncle Bens thread too.


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2012)

Sexy ladies COF, I'm much too tipsy to say much els. G-night 6-OO


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

COF danks for the prOn fi-XXX. I needed that!!! 

@bass, I veg with a T-5 4' 4 bulb and its amazing, no HEAT!

Dont forget all the Mom's tomorrow, its Mothers Day.

FM


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> You need to keep your leaves healthy to build buds. Read Uncle Bens thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html
> 
> ...


Roots before leaves IMO! Thats where it's at.

Roots over all... Even though their under, but that's just the way shit works.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I would rather make my own compost tea, than spend 5x as much money buying an inferior product...


30 lb bag of worm castings $11 - 118 applications


2.2 lbs mycorrhizae $20


(2)32 oz blackstrap unsulphured molasses $10 - 128 applications


Water is usually free...


So $41 dollars to make roughly 100 applications at 5 gallons a pop would equal 500 gallons of compost tea.


or $0.08/gal


as opposed to 


$30.00 a gallon for the Aquashield.


Now what sounds cheaper


8 cents a gallon, or 30 dollars a gallon

Apparently my number of 5x cheaper was an understatement


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

BC can I put that tea on empty soil and have it be enough?


----------



## DST (May 12, 2012)

Man, someone needs to start importing mycorrihizae into Holland. They sell that shit at like 70 euro for a few hundred grams...rip off merchants.

Morning all, busy chopping at the minute so just a quite drive by.....

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> BC can I put that tea on empty soil and have it be enough?


Better off having whodat answer that bru


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Man, someone needs to start importing mycorrihizae into Holland. They sell that shit at like 70 euro for a few hundred grams...rip off merchants.
> 
> Morning all, busy chopping at the minute so just a quite drive by.....
> 
> Peace, DST


What ya chopping bro?? DOG???


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Ay D, do they whimper when you chop them?

Is it considered animal abuse when you harvest a DOG?

If you get a good male dog, will you have to take him to the veterinarian to collect his pollen?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> 30 lb bag of worm castings $11 - 118 applications
> 
> 
> 2.2 lbs mycorrhizae $20
> ...


this is why i switched over.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay D, do they whimper when you chop them?
> 
> Is it considered animal abuse when you harvest a DOG?
> 
> If you get a good male dog, will you have to take him to the veterinarian to collect his pollen?


I don't know if they wimper. But i can remember a time when i wimpered pulling my very last dog nug out the jar. Cant wait til harvest. My 12/12 from seeds are pretty much sexed. I removed the males and added in 3 Grape Kush's and 3 Sour og's, so far only a male sour og showed, this morning making it 9 days. so females should show soon.


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2012)

I found the end of this thread lol. God ive missed u guys, shmoking dog and sitting kitty cats for my ma. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> puff puff pass and see how many pages ive missed by wednesday lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 13, 2012)

Morning all. 
Bass, I guess by empty soil your saying low fertility. Tea would help but I'd also reccomend top dressing with guanoes and watering with soluble kelp. 

Ps: be careful with that hard wood ash (I wouldn't use charcoal ashes, no telling what's in it. Wood ash will rais the ph of the soil, so if your soil ph is already goo the ashes will harm your plant by raising th ph. 
Id say kelp meal is one of THE BEST things you can add to your soil, not just for K!


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

Hello Fred, good to see you in the CLub. Mind keep yer slippers on!!!



mr west said:


> I found the end of this thread lol. God ive missed u guys, shmoking dog and sitting kitty cats for my ma. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> puff puff pass and see how many pages ive missed by wednesday lol


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

Some pretty pics.....











Some prettier pics....I had to move some of the DOG as the line snapped, lol...but got it all in now.



































and theres more...






Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2012)

hOOLyie shIZ dst, thats a beautiful post.. look at all the WEED! what an awesome haveset. Happy Mother days to you dog. The mother of all Dogs. take it easy.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

Extrema is a hard hitter from the first half of my joint. From my hips upwards at the moment. And also around my head (a bit like Headband). Opening bag I had a distinct nutty smell, perhaps a more caremlised burnt smell. Rock hard nugs, sticky and super glistening with crystals. I can see some clear in there for sure but I think this is whats probalby got my eyes a little bit sparkly around the edges. All in all I can say I would like to try more, lol.....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful Harvest D


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

Cheers Bill. Still got some livers in the cab and a reg DOG that I want to take a bit longer. These dogs came down at 66-67 days


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2012)

That's a beautiful harvest. I'm amazed at how much you can produce from such a small area (is DOG going to be back on the Grey Area menu in the near future?)....but I prefer the perpetual because of the small, constant harvest-there's 4 extrema's hanging now with a bleeseberry kush and a double koosh next in line.
the bbk is at 11 1/2 or 12 weeks now, how much longer?
I'm glad to see you're enjoying the extrema for she is one of my favorites-it's time to plants some beans to see what you've got.


cof


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2012)

Nice Harvest D, will be keepin my eyes out for the reg dogs 

A few pics of my lovely psychosis and my new babies, Black Rose x BSB, Trainwreck & Purplewreck in the DWC

PurpleWreck


Trainwreck


Black Rose x BSB


Psychosis (4 weeks 12/12)


----------



## afrawfraw (May 13, 2012)

Which breeder would you say has the most potent and stable genetics. I.E. Soma, not attitute. I understand this is a matter of opinion. Open poll. Thank you.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Cant go wrong with Breeders Boutique...

Are you looking for something specific Afraw?


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

Are Serious Seeds not working with old genetics? I really don't know a great deal about "other" seed companies, lol.

some dogs may escape to the GA, it's like the 101 Dalmations at the moment!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

anybody heard off connoisseurs gentetics? spotted them on sea off seeds?
thought alot there strains use og kush and casy jones and few uk clone onlys and was wondering if anything do with bb?
seems they have few simular products but way more expensive then bb i think.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

Name rings a bell, nothing to do with Breeders Boutique to my knowledge lad.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

have a lil nosey as wen i saw there range i thought mayb some1 getting ideas from the 600 thread. use alot casy and og and have few dog strains. 
mayb worth keeping ideas future strains low key.
there hey dave made me think off bbs dog alil dunno y.
was a heads up really saying bout it not a name drop


----------



## SwampGrower69 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anybody heard off connoisseurs gentetics? spotted them on sea off seeds?
> thought alot there strains use og kush and casy jones and few uk clone onlys and was wondering if anything do with bb?
> seems they have few simular products but way more expensive then bb i think.


I just grew out Connoisseurs Genetics Grateful Casey and it was amazing, great genetics and good seeds too! I would definitely order some of their beans again!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

there hey dave does sound sexy


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 13, 2012)

Dave's not here, man.

I couldn't resist...


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Morning all.
> Bass, I guess by empty soil your saying low fertility. Tea would help but I'd also reccomend top dressing with guanoes and watering with soluble kelp.
> 
> Ps: be careful with that hard wood ash (I wouldn't use charcoal ashes, no telling what's in it. Wood ash will rais the ph of the soil, so if your soil ph is already goo the ashes will harm your plant by raising th ph.
> Id say kelp meal is one of THE BEST things you can add to your soil, not just for K!


 Thats exactly what I meant Who, thanks bro!


DST said:


> Some pretty pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Dst

^^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^^


----------



## konagirl420 (May 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anybody heard off connoisseurs gentetics? spotted them on sea off seeds?
> thought alot there strains use og kush and casy jones and few uk clone onlys and was wondering if anything do with bb?
> seems they have few simular products but way more expensive then bb i think.


Ya I got some good things from them for sure I am just about to pop 2 more Purple Chedders from them that are feminized  and a whole pack of super sour silver deilsels !! Hehehe and we just started our next run of flowering today too


----------



## konagirl420 (May 13, 2012)

Love the buds dst, very nice run for sure


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2012)

Very nice dst going to check my g-13 soon il hoy few pics on


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2012)

my prOn gland were tingling and nevertheless DST is flexing some HardKore prOn piXXX......

FM

[video=youtube;YWshbNTYVqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWshbNTYVqg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2012)

For any Rick Astley fans out there, I came across this unreleased song from 1984:

[video=youtube_share;sBsLWmcaaGI]http://youtu.be/sBsLWmcaaGI[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2012)

I was wondering what the catch was. lol


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

That is a bush and a half......


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Whats left of the cab....





















Peace

DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2012)

kind of sparce after the week end harvest, but I'll bet there are some ladies in waiting.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

amazing that you've taken a boat load out of that space and theres still the same again in the cab D..... NOICE!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> last pr0n till they're done.
> 
> View attachment 2166711View attachment 2166712View attachment 2166713View attachment 2166714View attachment 2166715View attachment 2166716View attachment 2166717View attachment 2166718
> View attachment 2166719View attachment 2166720View attachment 2166721


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Aye, there be a few wenches in the wings waiting to do their thing-a-ling.

Bloody lovely day here....time for making DOG bubble in the sun me thinks.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

how do? i found mini webs over bottom few nodes on my 2 bigger plants. spider mites no doubt. wot can i use kill them quick and for good in a spray form? anything that good use from garden centre i can grab now as was in mids flipping 12\12. wee bit gutted now but not all hope has gone yet.
the bigger off my bc looks like it took a hamering and in 2 days only


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2012)

this works well and is available in most garden centers

Ferti-lome
[h=1]Triple Action Plus II (16 oz)[/h]New Formulation: Use on Fruits, Herbs, Nuts, Spices, Vegetables & Roses, Flowers & Shrubs.

Provides quick and more complete control. Acts as an "exciter" to flush insect pests out of hiding and into direct contact with spray residues. 

Controls: Aphids, Spider Mites, Scale, Mealybugs, Beetles, Loopers, Leaf Miners, Leaf Rollers, Armyworms, Webworms, Weevils, Tent Caterpillars, Whiteflies and many more listed.

An effective fungicide for the prevention and control of various fungal diseases including Powdery Mildew, Black Spot, Brown Spot, Dollar Spot, Anthracnose, Rust, Leaf Spot and many others listed on label. 

Contains Pyrethrins. 

spray every 3 days for 12 days


cof


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

cof u r the man indeed. much straight love to u matey and a big thank u. that stuff in the uk yeah? will run garden centre in a mo


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2012)

I don't know if it's available in the uk. It has a neem extract as a main ingrediant along with the pyrethins. Look for an insecticide that can be used for fruits and vegetables and is safe for human consumption.


cof


----------



## afrawfraw (May 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do? i found mini webs over bottom few nodes on my 2 bigger plants. spider mites no doubt. wot can i use kill them quick and for good in a spray form? anything that good use from garden centre i can grab now as was in mids flipping 12\12. wee bit gutted now but not all hope has gone yet.
> the bigger off my bc looks like it took a hamering and in 2 days only


Einstein oil, or Azamax.

If your into flowering, you can grab a small paint brush and use full strength. Just lightly paint the main stems between nodes. Spider mites use the stems as walkways. And your not applying it to anything smokeable.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

cheers guys


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Here's what waiting to go into the cab......I think I'll also flower Momma DOG, she has produced many kids and is now quite large so I put her in a larger pot and think I may go for a vertical scrog like thing.....or something. I think I will go with 2 layers in the cab.

























Peace, DST


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 14, 2012)

Damn DST you are a plant machine brother.. looks good and plenty as always!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Cheers BBC, they have been veggin under the strong Northern European sun, lmfao....but they seem to have done pretty well. I've got some plants that need to go a bit longer in the cab, may take them out and just finish them off outdoors, controlling the amount of daylight they get (I hate not using the sun when it's there so I normally shut my veg tent down duting sring/summer).


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2012)

Thats a ton 0 weed DST  looking great.

Fam that bush looks to be in fantastic health! very nice.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

some hash porn for your page Dee! my new dry ice batch, details on my thread 

getting better and better!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2012)

thats some pretty blonde right there flowa


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> thats some pretty blonde right there flowa


thanx man! that whitish stuff is from my outdoor nugs, 73 micron, i got around 4 grams i think from 1 ounce, the rest in 120 micron.
I did around 1/2 lb of trim today, and it only took like 2 hours! fuckin brilliant. about 2 ounces of hash by the end, about 25 grams being the purest


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Lovely flow, thanks for the pics.

Hey whodat, hope the country is treating you fine today my bru. Tip of the hat to BC!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;fXlnpzsvoRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXlnpzsvoRo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2012)

Tip of the hat, wag of the finger

Happy Monday yall!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Alright brother J. So you booked up for the Party of the year then? End of July it'll all be happening. Big meeting of chief chiefers, lol.....bring a spare lung, you'll need one!!!!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Hey Cali, the video is set to private 


209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;fXlnpzsvoRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXlnpzsvoRo[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Cali, the video is set to private


fixed it thanks


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do? i found mini webs over bottom few nodes on my 2 bigger plants. spider mites no doubt. wot can i use kill them quick and for good in a spray form? anything that good use from garden centre i can grab now as was in mids flipping 12\12. wee bit gutted now but not all hope has gone yet.
> the bigger off my bc looks like it took a hamering and in 2 days only


I use neem oil and mild dish soap in water as a spray, and alternate with eight, a Permethrin concentrate same chemical used for fleas on dogs.



http://www.bonide.com/products/product.php?category_id=442&sku=442


----------



## konagirl420 (May 14, 2012)

Nice buds an nice bush  I always love the pics in here :$


----------



## nas2007 (May 14, 2012)

some BUDPORRRRN for my fellow 600w members  


start of week 8 flower

blue cheese #4

is it me or are you to getting the shivers from that ICE??? lol


armageddon # 5


here are the clones from the plants u just seen, training them, just waiting for the roots to reach at the bottom so i can connect them to my autopot system 


hope you lot enjoyd


----------



## HinduWiff (May 14, 2012)

wicked nice nugs mate.. thrax


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Lovely flow, thanks for the pics.
> 
> Hey whodat, hope the country is treating you fine today my bru. Tip of the hat to BC!


Country has been great today, built a barb wire fence around a new garden area, planted some jalapenos and watermelon, hauled a load compost around in my truck and puts lights on the trailer... picked about 4 gallons worth of green beans,, just all around country stuff lol,,, chilled with the donkeys and smoked some bowls of dank. Oh the momma donkey gave birth on tuesday and the little guy or girl is doing great so far.

Wicked pr0n on the six even on a slow day! 

Dinners calling.


----------



## nas2007 (May 14, 2012)

sins when is the like button back?? lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2012)

Nas I never had blue cheese, but damnit, those pics make me want it bad!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> sins when is the like button back?? lol


I was gonna ask the same thing!!

I like the like button!!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2012)

In some strange way my life now feels back to normal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2012)

"Venisti remanebis donec denuo compeltus sis"

[video=youtube_share;oU5t_9sCdW8]http://youtu.be/oU5t_9sCdW8[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2012)

hey bill, yeah my waterfarms are kickin ass right now. topped 4 days ago and the come back is unbeleiveable dude. 
my most recent special UK aquired baby ... STarBurst Haze.. its genetics are UNfuckinBelieable and i am going to be the very first one on the planet to grow her and smoke her, the magnitude of this gift to me i have a hard time comprehending. im so so very fortuante. peace bro.


----------



## duchieman (May 14, 2012)

Hey, the like button's back.

Hope everyone is well. It's been a busy few days for me. Found out my upstairs neighbor is moving which is great for two reasons. One, I won't haven't to listen to the arrogant, pompous ass that he is anymore. Never met anyone so redneck stupid in my life. And, two, we get to take over his unit which comes with an extra room, for me!!!. Then today, after having dye injected into my hip, I laid in an MRI machine, without moving, for 45 minutes! Not fun. On a good note, I chopped a Romulan tonight and she stunk my place up like grape jello. Gotta be the fruitiest strain I've grown yet. Not totally happy with the grow though. While the top buds are nice and dense, the bottom branches are more woody than flowery and the leaf ratio was a little high but it will make for great resins of some sort. Also, I finally picked up some Red Wigglers to start my composter and get these little buggers producing some nice castings for me while they do their thing and multiply. 

Anyways guys. Always good to stop by the 600 to see what's going on. 

[video=vimeo;37154658]http://vimeo.com/37154658[/video]


----------



## lamabile85 (May 14, 2012)

Man, I will tell you I purchased two thousand watt lights in a 5x10 tent and it has been extremely difficult to cool them down. I will purchasing the same size tent but will be getting 600's next time. It will be easier to cool down and be more efficient and cover the area more evenly. I sure wish I would have went with 600's from the beginning. I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## duchieman (May 14, 2012)

Here's that Romulan I spoke of.


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2012)

Pulled 2 plants today. Didn't even realize the one had nanners till I looked back at the photo! Think I need some glasses. I'm pretty sure she'll smoke ok though. I let it go about a week longer than the last few just to see any difference. Should dry out a little under 2 oz. They were only 11 and 13 inches tall.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

I am with you on the glasses thing, I think if I went to an opticians I would come out a 4 eyes, lol.

Well thank god the Like button is back, if only to shut you lot up, hahahaha.

Well it's gone from beautiful sunshine to rather soggyness today...glad the bairns are in the greenhoose!

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2012)

Hello, all!

Okay, while I realize that we all have the same interwebz, I felt I should post this, as it is not only cannabis related, but safety related:

(*_moral of the story is: keep your eyes on your fries, look before you leap, trust nothing, if it looks like a stick it might be a snake, if it looks like a snake it might be a snake, if it looks like a snake it might be a politician, it's not the size of the snake it's motion of the ocean, and "I've *had it* of these motha fuckin' snakes in a Walmart!_") 


*http://news.yahoo.com/man-bitten-rattlesnake-washington-state-walmart-011547917.html
*
_*SALMON, Idaho (Reuters) - 
*_*When Mica Craig reached down to brush what he thought was a stick off some mulch in the garden section of a Washington state Walmart, it turned around and sank its fangs into his hand.**
The Friday encounter with a rattlesnake sent Craig, 47, to the hospital, where he said he remained in excruciating pain and may lose feeling in two fingers. Wal-Mart Stores Inc has apologized.
"I reached down to grab the stick to move it out of the way, and the snake stretched out, turned around and got its fangs in my right hand," he said. "I slung it off and I did a tap dance on it until it was dead."
Craig was rushed to the hospital by fellow customer Maria Geffre, who told Reuters she saw him crumple to the ground after crying out that he had been bitten by a snake.
"He had punctures on his hand and there was the dead rattler he'd stomped on," Geffre said, describing the snake as at least a foot long with four buttons, or rattles.
Craig, a married father of two, said the mulch was for his marijuana plants, which he is licensed to grow for medical reasons. It was unclear whether the snake came from an adjacent field or arrived at the store along with garden supplies.
Craig said doctors who initially thought the snake had inflicted only a "dry bite" - or one that did not inject venom - treated him with six bags of anti-venom after his right hand swelled to the size of a melon.
A Walmart spokeswoman offered an apology to Craig and said the retailer was looking into how the incident could have happened at the store in Clarkston, in eastern Washington.
"At this point, it appears to be an isolated incident. We are working with a pest management team, which is conducting a sweep of the property to ensure there is no additional rattlesnake activity," Walmart spokeswoman Kayla Whaling said.
Travis Taggart, director of the Center for North American Herpetology, said about half of documented rattlesnake bites, which are usually defensive when directed at humans, are "dry" but still cause severe pain.*

[video=youtube_share;amYzBQMT4VI]http://youtu.be/amYzBQMT4VI[/video]


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

Dam, he's gonna open the windows!!!! lol. Nice story Doobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I am with you on the glasses thing, I think if I went to an opticians I would come out a 4 eyes, lol.
> 
> Well thank god the Like button is back, if only to shut you lot up, hahahaha.
> 
> ...


I went into the eye doc last time and came out a 8 eyes (trifocals. "No-line", thankfully).
Oh, Vanity, grant me thine succor (and give me a rad pair of stunners)...


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

8 eyes, that's almost Fly!!!! 

My wife has been going to specialists for the last 2 years for her eyes, no one has sorted them yet. She now has little plastic gromits in her tear ducts, she has had more doctors opinions than you get on a RIU thread....


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2012)

Damn, D!
My wife had punctal plugs put in too!
Chronic dry eyes (she doesn't partake, except for my second-hand toke from the other room, which sometimes looks like downtown L.A. at noon on a Friday) 





She finally had the permanent ones put in, and is still adjusting diet & stopped birth control to help ease the dryness.
I'm glad the only dry eyes I get are from my rips & puffs.

I'd rather be super fly!
(*Bootsy Collins, one of my music heroes)






[video=youtube_share;husf6po76mU]http://youtu.be/husf6po76mU[/video]


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

Aye eye, we are off to the Eye Hospital on Saturday. This is doing crazy things to her for sure. They had gromits in her top and bottom ducts, (eyes constantly streaming!!) The top ones where removed, then she was referred, then again, and then with people saying she had some sort of disease in her eyes. It gets worse for her after long periods in front of a screen. Doesn't help she is a graphic designer!! Her vison gets crap and she definitely wouldn't want to drive in the dark, blues colours are awful for her. If there is a blue background to something, she almost can't see it. She trawls the internet looking for solutions. Real shame. Tell Mrs Doobs we both feel for her.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

p.s nice track, never really listened to Bootsy much (know of him for sure). It's great listening to original tunes, makes you laugh at music today.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2012)

Wow, that's rough for Mrs. D!
I hope something can be done for her, too!
As an artist who has about 100/300 vision in my right eye (results of a wound), it's one of my biggest long term concerns for my left eye (it's normal).
If I do go blind, at least I have my music (such as it is).
It was joked about when I was a kid about how our generation would be having all kinds of uncommon eye problems from the flickering images on the screen, and the EM radiation, and our eyes being battered by cathode rays.
And that was when there was only 4 TV channels.
I imagine that eye problems are far worse for us who sit at the computer for 12+ hours a day (and watch TV while working, or after working), regardless of whether it's old CRT's or high-end LCD or LED.
Oh, to be 10 feet tall and bulletproof again...


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

it WAS nice being bulletproof, now I can't even climb a ladder without getting all shakey, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2012)

A quick grow update before heading off to sleep.
Day 26 since turning lights to 12/12:

*had to do some late-stage LST'ing to two of them so I wouldn't have to lower the shelves




























And a strawberry finally seeing some color!







Hope you have a good morning & afternoon!
Peace


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2012)

day 76 men not long now haha cant wait


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 15, 2012)

Looking good Doob, what is BMF??? Nice strawberry, how long do they usually take to finish?

Looking good Sixerz

If anyone is growing DOG please visit us at : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527367-dog-pound-thread-show-off.html

FM


----------



## dr green dre (May 15, 2012)

Just noticed that ...FMILY.. i will be over there in jiffy .. and the like buttons back  

Dst as i can't pm you .. can you tell me who got the CT-D that from the Fairy..or if the winners on here they can pm if they like ..

There actually *CT-91's *- Chemdawg 1991 x Crystal Trident .. *Crystal Trident (gooey x sour d ibl) Bodhi seeds



edit
*


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

Nice one FM.

let those DOGs bark!!


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

we didn't give out seeds for the comp


dr green dre said:


> Just noticed that ...FMILY.. i will be over there in jiffy .. and the like buttons back
> 
> Dst as i can't pm you .. can you tell me who got the CT-D that from the Comp..or if the winners on here they can pm if they like ..
> 
> ...


But Duchie, BKB, and Worm were the prize receivers. God knows who got what prizes, my brain ain't that good, lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> we didn't give out seeds for the comp
> 
> 
> But Duchie, BKB, and Worm were the prize receivers. God knows who got what prizes, my brain ain't that good, lol.


I spoke with BKB and he got a Deep Psy Roach Clip for the Pic of the Year prize! I liked his pic so much I put it in my Sig....

FM


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

aaah, them roach clips, handy buggers, lol....


----------



## dr green dre (May 15, 2012)

soz a bit sloew today.. un quote me.. 


Okay man .. out to those mentioned then.. any good come of them..
bwoy i type slow.. roach clips


----------



## dr green dre (May 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I spoke with BKB and he got a Deep Psy Roach Clip for the Pic of the Year prize! I liked his pic so much I put it in my Sig....
> 
> FM


.... forget about BKB and mrs d's picture skills..


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

I got some CTD (chem d x crystal trident mini420? Fairy dropped off 5 of them. They the same thing Dr?


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 15, 2012)

Agent Orange.. mmm.. can't wait.. Morning guys!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the Rep guys


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking good Doob, what is BMF???
> 
> If anyone is growing DOG please visit us at : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527367-dog-pound-thread-show-off.html
> 
> FM


BMF is C4 / Caseyband from Highlanders Cave...pretty good 8 weeker.


cof


----------



## dr green dre (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I got some CTD (chem d x crystal trident mini420? Fairy dropped off 5 of them. They the same thing Dr?


Thats the one .. i was just checking to see if they'd been sprouted , spoke to the guy who made em and thought i could get a few pics for him.. 
no fuss g..if ya do stick em in lets us know.. 

Heres a link to were they were made .. mini aka truck.. 
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/growroom-showroom/201344160-crystal-throttle-ct-91-p-ct-pvg-x-querkle-s1s-straw-d-s1s.html


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2012)

Here's the beginning 


*Download our report on Medical Marijuana Inc. (OTC: MJNA)**Website: www.medicalmarijuanainc.com*
*Facebook: www.facebook.com/mjnainc*
*Medical Marijuana Inc. (OTC: MJNA) *is setting a new standard as the first publicly held company vested in the medical marijuana and industrial hemp markets. MJNA is comprised of a diversified portfolio of products, services, technology and businesses solely focused on the cannabis and hemp industries.

*Yes It Is Legal!*

Not only is it legal, MJNA is an environmentally friendly, economically sustainable business. Since new management, MJNA has seen an explosion in revenue, up nearly 4,000%. In our opinion, this trend should continue, as several acquisitions are expected to contribute to future revenue growth. We are unaware of any other public company, with a management team like MJNA's, with a portfolio of Patented and Proprietary Cannabinoid based products and delivery methods for the Pharmaceutical industry. MJNA does not grow, or sell marijuana, but, in fact, owns patented and proprietary methods for governments, municipalities to implement production, tracking, packaging and integration of pharmaceutical grade medical herbs.

Over the past few years research has shown many new benefits arising from medical marijuana, which has served to spark the upsurge in the number of US States approving the medicinal usage and a similar upsurge in the number of doctors willing to write prescriptions.

Away from the traditional smoked marijuana, new extracts and compounds have been developed, particularly that of Cannabidiol. Cannabidiol (or CBD) has shown equally if not more impressive medical, health and wellness results than marijuana and THC alone. Advanced researchers have shown that a new endo-cannabinoid system exists within the human body; that our cells have two cannabidiol receptors and that cannabis extracts may be part of our daily nutritional requirements. Although the human body and all animals for that matter, produce its own cannabinoids, our production of these cannabinoids has shown to be generally deficient. Keep in mind that MJNA utilizes strictly Pharmaceutical grade, organic cannabinoid production technology. In our opinion, MJNA could start hitting the radar screens of many large investors as their Health & Wellness products hit the US marketplace over the next several weeks. In addition, MJNA also has plans to continue acquiring businesses and technology in the sector. In our opinion, shareholders could see blockbuster returns by investing in MJNA.

*PhytoSPHERE Systems, LLC*

PhytoSPHERE Systems, a subsidiary of MJNA, is a biotechnology company with an exclusive licensed, patented technology to build highly efficient vertical growth systems in compact, safe, pollutant&#8208;free facilities throughout the US, while producing plant-based biocompounds in other countries that permit the cultivation and production of hemp and medical marijuana. This state&#8208;of&#8208;the&#8208;art technology is fully contained, which means crops can be grown year&#8208;round in any location using precise combinations of light, water, and nutrients to maximize production. Utilizing the TerraSphere System and its own state-of-the art proprietary extraction, purification, quality control and packaging processes, PhytoSPHERE Systems can assure its customers a reliable, consistent supply of high quality plant based compounds such as high value hemp oil, CBD,, plus numerous other cannabinoids.

MJNA plans on building PhytoSPHERE facilities in countries that legally allow the cultivation of hemp for medical benefits. A major concern for sellers of natural product drugs, medical herbs, nutraceuticals, and cosmeceuticals is the unreliable supply of top quality active ingredients. Cultivation of source plants is erratic and the quality of extracts is highly uneven. With PhytoSPHERE MJNA can establish itself as the leading company serving this exploding market.

*Dixie Elixir & Edibles*

MJNA's, portfolio company, Red Dice Holdings, LLC, owns the exclusive rights to license the Dixie Elixirs & Edibles brand,(www.dixieelixirs.com) consisting of more than forty medicinal hemp-based infused products including medicated beverages and tonics, pharmaceutical grade hemp capsules, medicated lozenges and edibles, as well as a full line of topicals and salves as part of the Dixie Botanicals line of products which was recently featured on National Geographic's series *American Weed*.

As one of the world's most recognized medicinal hemp infused brands, Dixie products are distributed currently in over 400 retail locations in Colorado alone and will be expanding rapidly to other states that allow for medical cannabis. Red Dice Holdings, LLC through its Dixie brand focuses on the development of innovative medically and socially acceptable delivery systems. Red Dice Holdings, LLC is licensing its proprietary formulas, manufacturing and extraction technology and delivery systems to other socially conscious companies in an effort to rapidly expand its distribution base. Currently, 16 states plus Washington DC have legalized the use of medical cannabis products.

*HempMeds RX*

MJNA's Hemp Med Rx division is the worlds premier developer of specialty health and wellness products derived from Hemp extracts and compounds. In a recent press release, MJNA announced HepMeds RX would begin selling three new Cannabidiol (CBD) products in association with Dixie Elixirs. These products will contain significant quantities of high concentration CBD hemp oil while containing zero THC.

By August 2012, MJNA intends to launch a mail order campaign and online e-commerce platform that will allow individuals throughout the U. S. to purchase these products since they contain no THC. The U. S. availability will be followed closely by distribution in international markets including Europe via several key product distribution relationships that are currently under negotiation. In our opinion, this is a huge opportunity for MJNA to generate substantial revenue, and for investors to make big profits from the stock.

*Wellness Managed Services*

MJNAs Wellness Managed Services manages and develops Health and Wellness facilities throughout North America. Wellness Managed Service will provide patients with the finest Cannabidiol (CBD) products for health and wellness, as well as providing ancillary services for the facility in terms of tracking, accounting, patient management, insurance reimbursement (where applicable), merchant processing and other services.

Since the end of the 4th quarter 2011, Wellness Managed Services has actively been acquiring and developing its services. This subsidiary is in negotiations for several additional facilities in Canada, California, Colorado and Arizona at present and is looking to further expand throughout the US as well as develop an International Division. With the execution of the large contract announced on April 24th, Wellness Managed Services will begin to integrate the MJNA Portfolio of products and services toward the various facilities in our system

*Industry Overview*

Medical Marijuana and Industrial Hemp have over 55,000 known uses, all of which are under developed, undercapitalized and underutilized. The history of hemp as an industrial and medicinal product dates to the beginning of recorded history. It has been used as a food, medicine, building materials and fuel. It has been estimated that marijuana in the United States alone is a $110 billion market and the medical market makes up nearly $17 billion.
Industrial hemp with its many uses such as fuel, food, textiles, building materials, and bioremediation is nearly impossible to quantify. Today the market is fractured in terms of international, state and local laws as well as with the business and people who participate in the industry. In our opinion, this is where MJNA, with its solid corporate structure, affords shareholders the biggest opportunity to profit.

*Summary*

MJNA does not grow, sell or distribute marijuana. In fact, the Company operates well within all Federal guidelines in regard to its operations and investments. In our opinion, we see a plethora of opportunities for services, as well as health and wellness products in this Industry.

We believe MJNA has the potential to be a big winner for shareholders as management focuses its business interests around these peripheral trades. It is also our opinion, that the unique nature of MJNA's business and publicly traded status will make it a great play for its shareholders.


it seems they just need the product.


cof


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

If they do not grow, how the hell do they make all this medical grade nuggetry? ME CONFUSED.


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> If they do not grow, how the hell do they make all this medical grade nuggetry? ME CONFUSED.


they are buying and patenting existing technology-which could stiffle an industry.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

Mornin all!!
Beautiful pics this morn!!
Damned snakes at Walmart!!
My outdoor Querkle is gonna be a beast!!
Finally scored aT5 veg light!!


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

never tried a t5, i hear they are good. i use big cfl's they make for excellent growth just a bit slow.........................


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> never tried a t5, i hear they are good. i use big cfl's they make for excellent growth just a bit slow.........................


I was running 2 4' t8 bulbs and my veg area flowered with 24/7 lights lol. Needless to say that dont cut it. 2 x 2 bulb t8 to 4 bulb t5 is like night and day difference. Double the heat, but way less than half the heat of a 400 watt halide, and thats what I wanted light without heat.


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

sounds like you are on to a winner then. i have heard of plants flowering under 24-0 flouros before, can't beat the sun eh DST?


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

I think the light wasnt enough and they decided yo flower fearing the season was over. I have clones that arent rooted in my cloner flowering...weirdest thing ever!


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2012)

My heated propogater came today and my seeds are in the towels will be starting the pics once planted


----------



## afrawfraw (May 15, 2012)

Likes. Six Hundred of 'em.


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

my 1000 watt isnt enough for my flower space. I was thinking that the bulb was losing output, but I think it cant fill the area. I cant really afford a higher bill. I was wondering about running 2 lights and having them alternate...I am guessing this will severely shorten their lifespan, but as long as the buds grow to full potential.I have a 600 and a 1000 in there right now and the light seems right. 6'x6'10". I have 2 5ft girls in there and 2 maybe 2ft girls as well. They dont need the whole area.
I was accidentally running a 600 hps in a 1000 hps ballast for 20 minutes and nothing blew, but the bulb was making some noises lol. I have 2 white magnetic ballasts that look almost the same.....


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2012)

http://m.ocregister.com/news/dispensaries-350254-derobbio-autospense.html

Check this out. This is in my backyard, basically. The only dispensaries still open around me are in Santa Ana ans these guys are already putting them there. I think they might have missed the boat by a bit personally.they needed to get these out when the clubs were all open


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

LOL thats crazy Dez!


----------



## DST (May 16, 2012)

Could you not get a light mover Bass, or run 2 600's


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 16, 2012)

I'm in the same boat.I'm really thinking 1200w(2-600w) in my flower room, but also thinking now to add the 1000w with the 600w.I don't know????I do know my wife, and I''growroom'' is blasting the ac more nowSo I need to think about lowering my bill too???

lol, after writing this I think it's clear. I will just go with a 1200w grow this run with 15 small plants.


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Could you not get a light mover Bass, or run 2 600's


Thats what I really want to do actually. I just dont have the money right now. I might sell some other lights I have, but by then time will have passed.
I was thinking about having 2 lights that alternate every 30 min. I can replace the bulbs next grow while I am vegging.
I have every thing pushed to one side now so I am using 6x4ft (1mx1.3m)now of the 6x6'10"(2mx2.1m)
Maybe someone will trade me a 600 for a 1000 lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I'm in the same boat.I'm really thinking 1200w(2-600w) in my flower room, but also thinking now to add the 1000w with the 600w.I don't know????I do know my wife, and I''growroom'' is blasting the ac more nowSo I need to think about lowering my bill too???
> 
> lol, after writing this I think it's clear. I will just go with a 1200w grow this run with 15 small plants.


I think 2 600s is best too, I am gonna strive for that.


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

I am thinking about using bonide pyrethin for my dogs fleas. Same active ingredient as the flea med in some mfg.
I am gonna look up the %'s each has to make it. I might put it into the sprayer and spray them down lol.

**edited as some words were cut off somehow


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2012)

Just spray the area around the plants and not the plants.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

I used the Bonide on plants, it is supposed to be organic, and plan to use it on dogs as well when I find the safe dilution. I think 1% pyrethin is the accepted dilution for dogs based on flea dips sold in US


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

it sure seems quiet in here....


I have been confused about these.....I didnt know there were 2 different names.
http://www.livingwithbugs.com/permethrin_pyrethrum.html


One is natural one is synthetic.
The natural one is less stable in sunlight. The synthetic is more toxic and breaks down slower.
Guess which one is illegal in several states (including where I live)?
You guessed it the organic and safe (except for cats) pyrethrum.
The drug mfg have made this illegal so they can sell us THEIR shit!
Dont smoke weed Take XXXXXXX pills from us.....


Sorry rant over.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (May 16, 2012)

Its been a while since I posted these are about half way through, my favorite bubblicious second pic!
View attachment 2170963
View attachment 2170965


----------



## DST (May 16, 2012)

Morning ladies and gentlemen of the shtoney world....or is that Shtoneybridge!!!!!!

some fine Scottish humour...."lets all nasal it up a bit".
[youtube]vSi741fJeQ0[/youtube]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, I been really busy moving. Moving sucks but at least my lady doesnt mind the move. She was sealed in a extra large home depot box for a 1 1/2 hour drive. My lady, I mean my plant. lol.

My Mean Green Bush, showing some Veg pRon for my fellow pRon-A-holikz.



Smelly thats some sexy pRon.....Nice work!

Peace all

FM


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

looking good man , seems your devils are doing pretty decent too ..... alot better than my canucks that are getting pretty good at winning the presidents trophy ..... NO FUCKING CUP THOUGH!!!! goddamnit do i have to go on another riot or can we just please win the cup after 60 years or whatever .... lol im bitter but let me tell ya nothing like a good riot to get things outa your system hahahaha cops here are retarded coulda stopped it all in minutes , instead they sat around and watched there city go to shit.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking good man , seems your devils are doing pretty decent too ..... alot better than my canucks that are getting pretty good at winning the presidents trophy ..... NO FUCKING CUP THOUGH!!!! goddamnit do i have to go on another riot or can we just please win the cup after 60 years or whatever .... lol im bitter but let me tell ya nothing like a good riot to get things outa your system hahahaha cops here are retarded coulda stopped it all in minutes , instead they sat around and watched there city go to shit.


Yeah Devils are looking good but Marty is 40. LA is beasting and clicking on all cylinders, I really dont think anyone is going to touch LA. What is worse bro, losing in the 1st round to a 8th seed or losing Game 7 in last years Cup? I remember watching YouTube videos of the riots last year. Its gotta hurt bad to be a Canuck fan or should we call them Van Can-choke. LOL sorry but all I hear all year long from Canuck fans how this is their year. 

Peace

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

And the Chargers are gonna win the superbowl this year.


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

ya i take it in stride man , like you say marty is 40 and so is the rest of the players holding alot of the teams together ... not all of coarse , one things canucks got is young talent but we need our team to click better and a better matchup for the sedin twins ..it really does hurt when you have a winning team but they dont produce in the playoffs .... oh well im not a year to year kinda guy i say we will have our cup soon enough the foundation is there for sure. on aother note ima have to get some more pics up here soon of my 600w led grow  things are going amazingly , straight up on par with any 600w hps grow ive done before ... but im not a pissing contest kinda guy led's just work better for my situation and the fact that good ones can match hps ... even better


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

..... but at 40 did you see that amzing save tonight ... the leg curled back and behind and shit .... fucking amazing that old man is gonna feel that tomorrow for sure


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

also to answer your question 1st round loss is wayyyyy worse ..... no comparison


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

Oh yeh, that's what's up..........

DOG reg.





no, it's a tiny bit of coco, not a bean, lol.















my new lens is not fit for taking close pics, need to get a macro lens.






Cheese x URK Breeze, Dr Dre creation via our good old Fairy. You reckon the one at the back could be a male, big lanky cunt, lol.





















Kush x Exo Cheese











KandyKushxChemdXOG Stomper, Genuity fae the Fairy mon.











Headband from seed. Oh I miss my Headband, very excited. Look at them, sexy mofo bitches. Think these will be getting done outside. Expect big fatties!











Puppies.






Have a barking day!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

baaaahahahahahahah keeping numbers to a minimum i see bru...

everyting irie !


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

You know it Don, always keeping it 5!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2012)

"5" is the Magic Number 

Good after noon-ish to you guys!

_*lyrics are on it's youtube page
_
[video=youtube_share;v6tqn7uhYKk]http://youtu.be/v6tqn7uhYKk[/video]


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

Deez mofo Cloggies are obsessed with 5, 5 grams of weed max, 5 plants max.....it's been like that for years, what about plant inflation?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2012)

So long as they don't go completely mental and restrict the THC to 5% 
That would blow.

We're limited to 6 flowering plants, but can have 18 seedlings/clippings less than 12" tall x 12" wide, and can have up to 26-oz of cured on hand.
So not bad, but 6 plants is is bit limiting.
Off to bed here.
Just got back from Portland airport to pick up the wife.
She went back up to Alaska to visit family during Mother's Day weekend and we just got back a bit ago, so am beat.
Will be back on later today, hope you all have a great day!


----------



## macjam (May 17, 2012)

Just thought i would add a few pics 16 days in 12/12. i do like taking pics of my girls. View attachment 2171365View attachment 2171366View attachment 2171367View attachment 2171368View attachment 2171369View attachment 2171370View attachment 2171371View attachment 2171372View attachment 2171373View attachment 2171374View attachment 2171375View attachment 2171376View attachment 2171377View attachment 2171378View attachment 2171379View attachment 2171380View attachment 2171381View attachment 2171382View attachment 2171383View attachment 2171384View attachment 2171385View attachment 2171386View attachment 2171387View attachment 2171388View attachment 2171389View attachment 2171390View attachment 2171391View attachment 2171392View attachment 2171393View attachment 2171394View attachment 2171395


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2012)

macjam said:


> Just thought i would add a few pics 16 days in 12/12. i do like taking pics of my girls. []


!!! Lookin good


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2012)

wow,i have been getting a blank screen for the last week or so,everytime i try to get in the 600.
so i better reply as i got a chance.




peace love & hair grease to all


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 17, 2012)

One day closer to firing up my two 600w in flower!


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

whipped up a batch of some canna-oil yesterday. Kinda made up the recipe from other shit I found and just my own opinions! I need a guinea pig to try it now


----------



## Bobotrank (May 17, 2012)

THE LIKE BUTTON IS BACK?!?!?! Hell yes. I'm so happy right now. I've been a lil MIA lately, but I'm back. And I like the new changes... altho sounds like RIU has still been glitching.

Hope you're all peachy. I'm off to work, but will be back later. . .


----------



## jigfresh (May 17, 2012)

What up everyone. I smoked some hash on it's own yesterday, usually I just put some on top of weed. Anyways, took like 3 big hits and started doing something important. About 15seconds later I thought to myself, I'm not sure if it worked... maybe I should smoke a little more. Just then it hit me and I started getting increasingly stupid.

Power to the people. Hope it's a nice day where ever you are.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2012)

Good day fellow sixers!

Just got back from lowes with some pond liner,,,,, Will be whipping up a 600 gallon batch of compost tea later today if all goes well!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Good day fellow sixers!
> 
> *Just got back from lowes *with some pond liner,,,,, Will be whipping up a 600 gallon batch of compost tea later today if all goes well!


 that's my store


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 17, 2012)

damn whodat, 600 gallons of compost tea, your farm must be doing well.

just stopped in to say HIGH!!!

all is well in my neck of the woods. OD is in the ground and doing well.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> So long as they don't go completely mental and restrict the THC to 5%
> That would blow.
> 
> We're limited to 6 flowering plants, but can have 18 seedlings/clippings less than 12" tall x 12" wide, and can have up to 26-oz of cured on hand.
> ...


daaaam!!! limited to 6 plants!!!! um, u have seen mine right?? 6 plants i'd be laughing till christmas time. i want to be a legal grower  you guys got it made and you are used to that feeling! i'm scared to let my stink out the front door!


jigfresh said:


> What up everyone. I smoked some hash on it's own yesterday, usually I just put some on top of weed. Anyways, took like 3 big hits and started doing something important. About 15seconds later I thought to myself, I'm not sure if it worked... maybe I should smoke a little more. Just then it hit me and I started getting increasingly stupid.
> 
> Power to the people. Hope it's a nice day where ever you are.


yes, hash /oil, you can't beat it. Fact.  all you RIU guys are turnin me into a full blown hash smoker, pure hash and kief all day long, no wonder i can't make plans, i can barely keep up with my plant. actually she's kinda doing her own thing now!

good to see you again Jig, D.S.T those buds look deeeelish, and dark, awesome work man. you're a dog hehe

here's my girl at day 5 flowering  cheers 600's and erb lovers


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Yesterday I was working on my shed to lightproof it from the outside with panda, when I suddenly stepped off the rung and fell 6ft down and into a 3ft hole I dug and never used. I blacked out for a while and my lil puppy woke me up licking my face. I am bruised up and my back hurts like hell this morning, but I am alive and here to post!!
Ill put a few pics up of my flowering out and in girls later on.


----------



## curly604 (May 17, 2012)

sorry to hear about the fall man , your a true weed warrior , god thing you had your noble war dog near by


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> sorry to hear about the fall man , your a true weed warrior , god thing you had your noble war dog near by


Yeah she woke me up and the pit was standing over me looking at me with concern as well. They musta knew I was hurt.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

Damn Bass, you need to be careful!!!

I hope you are ok


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yesterday I was working on my shed to lightproof it from the outside with panda, when I suddenly stepped off the rung and fell 6ft down and into a 3ft hole I dug and never used. I blacked out for a while and my lil puppy woke me up licking my face. I am bruised up and my back hurts like hell this morning, but I am alive and here to post!!
> Ill put a few pics up of my flowering out and in girls later on.


Hope you feel better bro, sounds like some serious hash smoking for you!!!! Get some rest and maybe soak in a Epsom Salt bath.

FM


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Hash is better for pain?
My batrh tub is messed up showers only unfortunately. We have a hot-tub at the club-house though....
Ill be fine, no headache today, so I think that means no concussion...?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 17, 2012)

Can I see this hole?Glad your okay there buddy


----------



## dr green dre (May 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Oh yeh, that's what's up..........
> 
> DOG reg.
> 
> ...


Looking good Dst, im not sure whats happened there do you have the label of that pack you popped.. Dogs is looking good ,how far off are them reg seeds now..


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

Not long on harvesting the DOG BX1's now.

So these strains are perhaps not UKxURKbreeze? lol....I'll have a look lad and report back.

Bassman, not sure what to say, the 600 wouldn't be the same without ya!!! I hope you are cool mate. I fell off a ladder painting the eves at my Mums house, wasn't fun.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Some outdoor pics including the holes that I have partially filled in.

aerial pics and the holes

white rhino, Gods Gift, Querkle, Plat Og (smells like Grape Ape though??)

Grape ape and Larry og not pictured


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Here are some indoor pics
1st to last
Gurple
Harlequin
Grape kRush
Purple Urkel


----------



## dr green dre (May 17, 2012)

Breeze name didn't get used again ,thats the Cheese x unk .. I think those arrived at the fairy first, anything crossed to the "breeze" Chesse x unk would be the the Lemon skunk.. so saying that i think i'd need to see the packet DS..


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Some Querkle close shots






Some More Urkel shots


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

I think I could draw pictures faster then they're loading today


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

I know man!! I thought it was my pc at 1st then realized all other sites are still super-fast.


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

Everything is working as intended


----------



## Dezracer (May 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Some outdoor pics including the holes that I have partially filled in.
> View attachment 2172029View attachment 2172031View attachment 2172038
> aerial pics and the holes
> View attachment 2172041View attachment 2172061View attachment 2172062View attachment 2172063
> ...


I love this setup. I wish I could do something like that at my place but there's no way it would go unnoticed by neighbors


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I love this setup. I wish I could do something like that at my place but there's no way it would go unnoticed by neighbors


My neighbors notice.....trust me!!

I should take a pic right now...I just put them to bed for the night and will wake them up at 8 am....


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 17, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> http://m.ocregister.com/news/dispensaries-350254-derobbio-autospense.html
> 
> Check this out. This is in my backyard, basically. The only dispensaries still open around me are in Santa Ana ans these guys are already putting them there. I think they might have missed the boat by a bit personally.they needed to get these out when the clubs were all open


LOL Pot heads and their ideas... that will last 30 minutes until someone takes the whole thing on the five finger discount.

Bass: Those buds look kind of small with leaves to be yellowing like that?! No you don't look like a grower with that garage, you look like every other redneck who cant afford a new roof on their detached garage.. lol so you're safe.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Screen is ready. I am putting the plant on the right under the screen by herself. I have to up can her into a 7 gallon smart pot and then its time to SCRoG!!!!




Peace Sixerz

FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> daaaam!!! limited to 6 plants!!!! um, u have seen mine right?? 6 plants i'd be laughing till christmas time. i want to be a legal grower  you guys got it made and you are used to that feeling! i'm scared to let my stink out the front door!


I grow what I grow to stay within a budget, and must also work my grows to fit within the confining limits of living in a tiny apartment.
Because of the lack of room, the plants must be smaller, and because of limited mobility I also have to stay within the limits of my health problems.
Due to said health problems, I have no income to contribute, so my amazing wife is the one paying the bills. 
As such, I do everything I can to not be a financial drag any more than I already am.

As for "legal", it only legal at the local and state levels.
At the Federal level, they can come in at any time, and I'd be fucked as anyone.
Add to that the fact that to be "legal" means my name and address are on a list held by The State of Oregon, which is subject to Federal scrutiny (as well as local and State law enforcement has the same access to the info and can carry out compliance checks at any time of the night or day. I live in Oregon's state capital city, so it's very conservative, and we have city police, county police, state police, and federal law enforcement in high ratios here).
And, if the wrong politicians get elected and the Feds decide to go after us growers, they have a long list of known growers to drop the hammer on right out of the starting gate.
Add to the fact that I'm only growing to ease pain & suffering from afflictions I wouldn't wish on my enemies.
It was much easier when I was *not* listed on a State medical marijuana registry, and going about my life growing weed under the radar, invisible as I could manage, feeling cool and renegade again because I was putting one over on The Man by growing, smoking and sharing my herbs & seeds. 
Who doesn't love that feeling?
So, I'd rather be "happy-go-lucky" like yourself, not be on a government list, and just grow what I wanted, for the pleasure of growing & smoking, and NOT have a terminal illness (and all the "joys" of treatments meant to keep me alive) and other health issues to worry about.
So, I do not "have it made".


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> LOL Pot heads and their ideas... that will last 30 minutes until someone takes the whole thing on the five finger discount.
> 
> Bass: Those buds look kind of small with leaves to be yellowing like that?! No you don't look like a grower with that garage, you look like every other redneck who cant afford a new roof on their detached garage.. lol so you're safe.


The plant was sick before it flowered, it looks way better now actually. I hadnt watered it in a week or so and it had bugs lol. I had a lot going on and neglected all the plants that I put outside.
My neighbors know I grow, and know I am legal.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2012)

About 300 gallons here.
I want to finish up the pond liner before I fill up... Max capacity is 807 gallons.







boudin






Original concentrate batch. Rooting cherry toms on the right.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Amazing whodat, that is a lot of effin tea! 

FM


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2012)

Thanks fam.

You can see me in the bubble lol, thats pretty cool.
edit: can actually see myself in allot of bubbles!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 18, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks fam.
> 
> You can see me in the bubble lol, thats pretty cool.
> edit: can actually see myself in allot of bubbles!



Yeah I caught that after you said it, I can see you holding the camera.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2012)

From jazz fest.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

Hey Bubbleman, looks like you are brewing up for a party of Brit's visiting you, cuppa tea anyone? Roman Chewing Candy, a 100 what? cents, $'s?? Must be nice at that price, lol. Kind of looks like the guy walking into the pic is applauding the girl standing at the van...

Morning anyway, hope the 6 is good today.

DST

p.s has anyone else noticed the Rep system doesn't give a name of who repped anymore? I know you are all Like addicts, but I am getting rep from people and I don't know who? boohoo.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

Cmon guys and gals, we are on a mission to save whodat....he's trapped by the bubble monster!!! FFS, someone get Scooby Doo, lol....


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2012)

Might make for a spiffy-ish avatar:







_**edit:
If he's sharing the boudin, I'll volunteer to rescue him.

**edit #2:
strawberry pR0n!

*_






















[video=youtube_share;TxTwe9XGzho]http://youtu.be/TxTwe9XGzho[/video]


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 18, 2012)

Supp 6hundies passing thru thought id drop some 6 hundred goodness. Peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

Damn whodat, that is a Lot of tea. Love it! i had a question a while ago about tea. Does anybody use Hygrozyme or sensizyme with their tea? or on the plants that are organic?


----------



## goodro wilson (May 18, 2012)

I'm new to the 600 maybe u nIce people can help me
I have a switchable 600mh/hps and want to grow in my bathtub
I'm Planning on 8 plants in 7 gallon grow bags
I've got a lot of seeds started and by the time I pick 8 for the tub they will b about 2 months old
My questions
1.I need at least 8 oz.!! how long do I have to veg (from seed) to get a zip per plant
2. What strains would you reccomend for yielding the most in this space almost (4x2)
3. Should I use only the hps bulb for flower or can I alternate the mh every few weeks without stressing the 
Plants?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Afternoon 6ers some pics of my psychosis at 5 wks 12/12

View attachment 2173160View attachment 2173161View attachment 2173162


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2012)

Weve got and strawberries a plenty!!
Scotia that 13 headed monster is gonna get ya!! That looks great man!





goodro wilson said:


> I'm new to the 600 maybe u nIce people can help me
> I have a switchable 600mh/hps and want to grow in my bathtub
> I'm Planning on 8 plants in 7 gallon grow bags
> I've got a lot of seeds started and by the time I pick 8 for the tub they will b about 2 months old
> ...


Not sure how big your tub is......If I was going 8 plants in my tub and was shooting for a oz per plant I would veg 2 wks and use 3 gallons each.


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

Yet another video
[video=youtube;bEQLMew-kHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEQLMew-kHk[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I grow what I grow to stay within a budget, and must also work my grows to fit within the confining limits of living in a tiny apartment.
> Because of the lack of room, the plants must be smaller, and because of limited mobility I also have to stay within the limits of my health problems.
> Due to said health problems, I have no income to contribute, so my amazing wife is the one paying the bills.
> As such, I do everything I can to not be a financial drag any more than I already am.
> ...


Shit man! sorry bout that i totally jumped the gun with misinformed information, if any! sorry to hear about your terminal illness, if that's what you mean, i'm really out of it on some oil, so i'm tryin hard to concentrate...yeah i am happy growing 1 big plant, scary enough!, i mean i cant exactly move it in an emergency! Visitors have to be limited no matter what with my setup, so i take massive risk really, But i see it as helping myself balance and making my own erbs! not have to wonder if i can buy a bag or not. I have been so neutral and focussed on the rest of life instead of 'looking' to get high. I got it there, i know it's there, and and that takes alot of the wanting out of the equation. 

Thankyou for clearing that with all of us, as i was clearly waaay off! i have always tried to hide around my parts, and that's all that i'm used to, i see national geographic and all the erb docos and they make it seem so innocent and open, like the cops don't really care, I guess it's mainly for tv purpose, to amp people up. weird how a plant so elegant and magical can be made illegal really 

cheers doobie


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Bubbleman, looks like you are brewing up for a party of Brit's visiting you, cuppa tea anyone? Roman Chewing Candy, a 100 what? cents, $'s?? Must be nice at that price, lol. Kind of looks like the guy walking into the pic is applauding the girl standing at the van...
> 
> Morning anyway, hope the 6 is good today.
> 
> ...


Used to be 75 cents! 
I can still see who's repping me,,, dont know man! maybe riu is messing with you.?.



DST said:


> Cmon guys and gals, we are on a mission to save whodat....he's trapped by the bubble monster!!! FFS, someone get Scooby Doo, lol....


Only one being for this job!!!








TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn whodat, that is a Lot of tea. Love it! i had a question a while ago about tea. Does anybody use Hygrozyme or sensizyme with their tea? or on the plants that are organic?


Sorry Im not familiar with those products.. I like to add great white and a humate concentrate, soluble kelp exc... the list goes on.



goodro wilson said:


> I'm new to the 600 maybe u nIce people can help me
> I have a switchable 600mh/hps and want to grow in my bathtub
> I'm Planning on 8 plants in 7 gallon grow bags
> I've got a lot of seeds started and by the time I pick 8 for the tub they will b about 2 months old
> ...


You must have a giant bathtub! 8- 7 gallon containers has got to take up some space eh? I would use three or four 7 gal containers and scrog that mofo. This would take a longer veg.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

I know someone using a single plant in a 7 gallon smart pot.

Goal this round is to pull a LB off the one plant


----------



## dankshizzle (May 18, 2012)

Looks sick honor


----------



## duchieman (May 18, 2012)

Hey everyone. Man, I think I have some heavy catching up to do here, again! But, I'll have to do that later tonight. It's our first long weekend and it's a beautiful day to be outside and doing some gardening. Picked up a bunch of peppers and tomatoes from a Mennonite greenhouse near me. BC, you would love the selection of peppers they have, being that they are Mexican Mennonites. My neighbor is one and he grows some nice peppers every year. 

That's not why I popped on though. I just wanted to pop in an announce that the greatest fairy in the world finally arrived and she brought cookies!!! She took forever though so I think I'm going to call her SOF, Slow Old Fairy  She also brought my next round of beans which I'll be getting going over the weekend. Thank you very, very much old fairy. I'm off to have a bite to eat with cookies for dessert. 

Catch up with ya's later 6'ers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

I wish i could get some cookies. Having no good bud sucks, made a trade fore cookies a while back, just never got em.


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I wish i could get some cookies. Having no good bud sucks, made a trade fore cookies a while back, just never got em.


LOL thats not a trade man, thats just you giving weed away


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

I guess my old fairy got more magic dust cuase she was on point mate!!

Cleaned up a bit and shoved all my plants into the cab (except a few, lol). I still have the Bog Momma DOG to go in. Vert scroged that today. will picture you all up tomorrow when it's recovered from it's raping, lol.




















that's more than a DOG pound, lol.....










Peace, DST


----------



## dankshizzle (May 18, 2012)

Nice........


----------



## scotia1982 (May 18, 2012)

Thad DOG looks Deeeeelish matey


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2012)

mmmm1.00 a stick...mmmmm

bag-o-DOG.....nice.


----------



## Hotsause (May 18, 2012)

Whodat i got a question. My super soil mix seems to not be letting my plants finish up. Even with the addition of Teas my plants just dont want to finish which im thinking is from a little to much Nitrogen in my SS mix. Im thinking of making a new mix that you posted LC 2 but is there any better one you would recommend? I want something that i can use along with teas that will give me the best result,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Whodat i got a question. My super soil mix seems to not be letting my plants finish up. Even with the addition of Teas my plants just dont want to finish which im thinking is from a little to much Nitrogen in my SS mix. Im thinking of making a new mix that you posted LC 2 but is there any better one you would recommend? I want something that i can use along with teas that will give me the best result,


I think even with added N they would finish but am unsure. What do you mean by finish, are you going for that nute deficient leaves finished or that all the pistils brown but leaves green? Like i said i'm unsure about an answer. 

But i did have a question or organic growers. When after plants show sex or start flowering in 12/12 do you switch from Veg nutes to flower.


----------



## Hotsause (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I think even with added N they would finish but am unsure. What do you mean by finish, are you going for that nute deficient leaves finished or that all the pistils brown but leaves green? Like i said i'm unsure about an answer.
> 
> But i did have a question or organic growers. When after plants show sex or start flowering in 12/12 do you switch from Veg nutes to flower.


Im going for the buds look done finish. My trics always finish but i hardly ever get the hair receeding and buds swelling look. Only with Querkle did that happen. 




See i almost always have a bunch of white hairs coming out no matter how long i let a strain go and a friend of mine said it was most likely my soil not letting them finish.

This is more the look im going for which is my querkle




but she was one of the only plants to finish like that mostly everything else ends up with that early look some end up turning brown after they dry and cure

I think im going to try out 
*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

Well in my experience some strains continue to show hairs way past finishing time(almost all amber trich's) and never stop. it makes it hard on me as well.


----------



## dababydroman (May 18, 2012)

those foxtails are a sativa trait if im not mistaken.. they always seem to always go. in my experiance.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2012)

I agree, could be strain specific or something ells. Have you ever tried letting the soil dry out a bit before harvest? That could work for you. That vicks SS should do juuuuuuuust fine 

Also, try not giving them tea at the end and just give them water for a week or so... That extra food in the tea may just cause the plant to keep growing?.?.?.?.?.?.


My cauldron is rocking out! Got the hanna meter and air system all set up.. Got the 600 gallons brewing for the 600 woot woot! Just a beautiful sight!



PS: doob, look at my location lol Thanks for the new ave btw!


----------



## nas2007 (May 18, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> those foxtails are a sativa trait if im not mistaken.. they always seem to always go. in my experiance.


i have a sativa going at the moment, her hole body is all amber hairs, and the tops are still growing new hairs!


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

I'll be damned if this fucker isn't throwing out nanners now too! I bet anything it's light leaks from this terrible tent piece of cheap eBay shit. Keeping my wife from turning the closet light on is like getting a child to turn one off! It finished but hopefully didnt pollinate the other ones.


----------



## CampUnderDog (May 18, 2012)

Durban Poison---


Hollands Hope (and some everything pics)


Some love. Hey... anyone near the Clearlake, CA area hit me up. My homi is moving out that way and gettin his 215's... don't want him to end up out there with no one to talk to about his shit... and don't wanna have to send cuts or seeds from MI to him...


----------



## CampUnderDog (May 18, 2012)

6304 is a NEW PK Kush flower... the bigger one was harvested early... we needed the space, and the smoke. prolly about 2 oz off that one...


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2012)

600 + gallons of tea for the 600  

I wont tolerate any tea parties with this though lol, Going in the gardens tomorrow morning!

The foam is really taking off now,,, this pic was taken several hours ago.

Some plywood from my old grow room,,, still serving growing purpose!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2012)

whodatnation.. that looks so delicious and nutricious for plants. what a magnificant contraption you have created. its so impressive. you must have a HHUGE garden and to take care so well. wow .. that tub puts my 50gallon rain barrel to shame. can you shoot a video of the tea going into the garden tomorrow? 
man that would be so cool. 
Have a fun weekend!


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

Goedemorgen Allemaal, 

DOG MOMMA FSM VSCROG:











Pic in situ coming up (if it fits in.....)

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Goedemorgen Allemaal,
> 
> DOG MOMMA FSM VSCROG:
> 
> ...


Lovin the vert scrog, so simple, yet so effective.

So many can learn so much here, you just have to pay attention..

KISS keep it simple stupid

Sometimes overthinking shit just screws you in the long run.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 18, 2012)

Well I just fired up the 600w again.Going to have to wait on the other 600w because I only have 4 mangoes and one tangerine dream, next clones should be read next week for the other 600w light in flower


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

Evening/Morning Bill, agreed, simple is good for simples like me, lol. If it performs like our cheesey exo vert scrog then I'll be a happy toker.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

Nice one Cali, I just fired up my 2nd 600 and it brought a big smile to my face!!!


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well I just fired up the 600w again.Going to have to wait on the other 600w because I only have 4 mangoes and one tangerine dream, next clones should be read next week for the other 600w light in flower


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Evening/Morning Bill, agreed, simple is good for simples like me, lol. If it performs like our cheesey exo vert scrog then I'll be a happy toker.


i think she will perform better IMHO


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

my little girl  all 8 inches. lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 18, 2012)

all man!^^


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

you always got them funky stigmas Bill!!!!

Right, off for me morning wakey bakey and cuppa tea. Catch you guys in a bit with an in situ shot.

Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 18, 2012)

10:11pm in ca, going to smoke and go to bed.Got to be at work at 8am Saterday


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2012)

Nite Cali..Nite to all as well.
I am gonna smoke some more since the couch lock lifted ill add to it and go to bed.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

Welterusten Bass.

So it was a tight squeeze, thankfully I still have some things to harvest in here as I will definitely need the room once these things go bos.










Not the greatest of angles, but the Hedge is in, lol.






Pollenated DOG -reg BX1















This is the BX1 DOG harvested at 9 1/2 weeks, could have easily gone to 10 but room is required and the nugs are brick hard anyway











There you go, night night, wakey wakey hands of snakey/bakey (delete as you please)

DST


----------



## Hotsause (May 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I agree, could be strain specific or something ells. Have you ever tried letting the soil dry out a bit before harvest? That could work for you. That vicks SS should do juuuuuuuust fine
> 
> Also, try not giving them tea at the end and just give them water for a week or so... That extra food in the tea may just cause the plant to keep growing?.?.?.?.?.?.
> 
> ...


Yea i dont feed them the last week to 2 weeks. I dont know i think i might have just added a little to much of something when i made the mix. Im going to try that Vicks cant wait hopefully things turn out better i love everything about my grows at the moment besides the fact alot of my buds dont have that finished look. But ether way I gotta keep trucking on


----------



## curly604 (May 19, 2012)

all looks brilliant man


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Very Nice as always Dst!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Welterusten Bass.
> 
> So it was a tight squeeze, thankfully I still have some things to harvest in here as I will definitely need the room once these things go bos.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube_share;ehSzUX4dDRc]http://youtu.be/ehSzUX4dDRc[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 19, 2012)

bump time to wake in bake


----------



## gaztoth (May 19, 2012)

cant beat wake and bake lol


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

i was just wondering, dst you should get the dog represented on the cannabis cup !, just orderd my dog seeds, dog pron nas style coming soon  . hope every ones well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> i was just wondering, dst you should get the dog represented on the cannabis cup !, just orderd my dog seeds, dog pron nas style coming soon  . hope every ones well


maybe we could have some kind of donation, i think to enter is quite expensive but unsure.


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> maybe we could have some kind of donation, i think to enter is quite expensive but unsure.


well we are a big family in the 600 club, sure we cud donate and get it trough, it would be cool to see the dog get its name out there


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> i was just wondering, dst you should get the dog represented on the cannabis cup !, just orderd my dog seeds, dog pron nas style coming soon  . hope every ones well


The problem with the cannabis cup is that it is just the High Times advertising award and doesn't have any bearing on the real world of cannabis.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> The problem with the cannabis cup is that it is just the High Times advertising award and doesn't have any bearing on the real world of cannabis.
> 
> 
> cof


true, but then there is the publicity factor.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 19, 2012)

Doggies nutz is worth the money? Or did I miss something?


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Doggies nutz is worth the money? Or did I miss something?


We were talking about DOG from Breeders Boutique....much more affordable...and better quality.


cof


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> true, but then there is the publicity factor.


true, im stuck on that one to


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> The problem with the cannabis cup is that it is just the High Times advertising award and doesn't have any bearing on the real world of cannabis.
> 
> 
> cof


what about spanabis cup ect


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Getting recognized in the cup would help sales of BB thats for sure. PPl look to the masses for what to do. Without tv radio and papers 95% of the world would twiddle their thumbs as opposed to making their own decisions.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Getting recognized in the cup would help sales of BB thats for sure. PPl look to the masses for what to do. Without tv radio and papers 95% of the world would twiddle their thumbs as opposed to making their own decisions.


Well technically they're still not making their own decisions just having them made for them!


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Well technically they're still not making their own decisions just having them made for them!


Exactly, so capitalize on that like all the other companies do. I hate to say perpetuate the game, but at this point how else can you get recognized?


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

Thanks peeps, and BB will be putting an entry into the Cup this year as it will be the last one I believe.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Which one is gonna be entered, or is that a secret till the time comes?


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

Booooooooo. Always a good party getting shut down somewhere.

What's good 6 hun crew?!?! Beautiful saturday round here. Got to hang with a good friend last night for a long time. Was real nice. It's great too becuase he's gonna hire me to put a screen over his ladies. He has 30 in probably a 10 x 10 space and they are tall out of control monsters. About 6 feet tall. I'm gonna trim the shit out of them and put them under a screen to even things out and support the future big buds. I'll try to get pictures as I would like your guys' opinion on what exactly to do with his mess.

I been keeping the wife real happy lately so that means things in our household have been running smoothly. I need to remember this more often. Happy lady = happy me.

Life is good.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

Good to hear you are doing your job well. Now get back to work!!!! lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Booooooooo. Always a good party getting shut down somewhere.
> 
> What's good 6 hun crew?!?! Beautiful saturday round here. Got to hang with a good friend last night for a long time. Was real nice. It's great too becuase he's gonna hire me to put a screen over his ladies. He has 30 in probably a 10 x 10 space and they are tall out of control monsters. About 6 feet tall. I'm gonna trim the shit out of them and put them under a screen to even things out and support the future big buds. I'll try to get pictures as I would like your guys' opinion on what exactly to do with his mess.
> 
> ...


30 6'ers in a 10x10...damn u got yer work cut out for ya!! Have fun bru!


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

lol 30 plants bro. under 4 - 1000w lights. It's crazyness.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> lol 30 plants bro. under 4 - 1000w lights. It's crazyness.


How many strains is he dealing with?


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

Only one. XXX Og. It's a killer room. Co2, AC, nice reflectors. Got a big bucket system with the brain bucket thing. I would be fucking killing it in there. We'll get him going eventually. He always had this 'partner' before who told him how to do things... but now the partner is out the picture so he will take my advice finally. Only real issue is the light cycle. 11pm to 11am. I usually work opposite that, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2012)

Maybe a double decker screen is in order!

Morning all... I'm never drinking again lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

That may be in order sir. I smoked too much last night and woke up real high. Was nice.

Some dude shot a 55 on a par 71 course the other day. That is some amazing stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Maybe a double decker screen is in order!
> 
> Morning all... I'm never drinking again lol


I have said that I dont know how many times. Now I drink a single beer at night every night and that keeps me from binging. That is my form of self control. As long as I smoke, I dont need to drink more than the one beer anymore.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2012)

I was joking, but because of last night I didn't get up this morn to do what I needed to do... I shoulda known to limit myself but it slipped my mind hehe.


Thats a hellova game jig!


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> ... I'm never drinking again lol


That used to be my mantra, but you didn't finish it...till the next time.
I finally parted ways with alcohol after many years of fun and abuse....the lines became blurred.


cof


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2012)

Hah I quit drinking about 5 years ago, sometime later I'd be informed by my wife that she was ready to leave me and already had a letter written! Talk about good timing eh.


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> THE LIKE BUTTON IS BACK?!?!?! Hell yes. I'm so happy right now. I've been a lil MIA lately, but I'm back. And I like the new changes... altho sounds like RIU has still been glitching.
> 
> Hope you're all peachy. I'm off to work, but will be back later. . .


 Good to hear from you Bobo. 



bassman999 said:


> Yesterday I was working on my shed to lightproof it from the outside with panda, when I suddenly stepped off the rung and fell 6ft down and into a 3ft hole I dug and never used. I blacked out for a while and my lil puppy woke me up licking my face. I am bruised up and my back hurts like hell this morning, but I am alive and here to post!!
> Ill put a few pics up of my flowering out and in girls later on.


 This is a prime example of why you have to go back and catch up on the 600! I would have missed this one. Man, bassman, hope you're ok. Ladder falls can be serious shit, but any accident when you're alone is not good at all. Glad your pooches were there for you. And talk about keeping it dedicated. lol Love that shed of yours too but that still wouldn't cut it where I live but that might be different in the next year or so, who knows, but it would be so nice to see my ladies in the outdoors. 



goodro wilson said:


> I'm new to the 600 maybe u nIce people can help me
> I have a switchable 600mh/hps and want to grow in my bathtub
> I'm Planning on 8 plants in 7 gallon grow bags
> I've got a lot of seeds started and by the time I pick 8 for the tub they will b about 2 months old
> ...


 I agree with 8 x 7 gallon being a lot. I have 5 gallons and I can't see more than 4 in that space. Particularly plants that have vegged for 8 weeks. Are you planning on topping or scrogging or any training? 



DST said:


> I guess my old fairy got more magic dust cuase she was on point mate!!
> 
> Peace, DST


 Yes I caught that and shortly after is when I was starting to get concerned but all is good now! I haven't had edibles in decades so I've only had a couple of nibbles so far, but this Romulan I'm smoking is packing a punch on it's own so, I'll have to dig in later. In the meantime, gonna get out of the house and into the sunshine so catch ya's later.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Duchie I am just sore now, left knee left forearm, and my back is always a problem, but it more than 2x as bad right now. I am just glad nothing broke and my head is ok! Thanx for the concern!
I love the outdoors as I can save money on the elec, and they seem to have more unique smells when outside as well.


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2012)

looking like im going to get some sweet smelling bud........


----------



## curly604 (May 19, 2012)

..... whoa man did you realy splice those? or are you just an amazing photographer  i have heard you can splice plants like that , heard some interesting reports on splicing hops and ganja ..... im amazed


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Del if thats really spliced I will call you the mad-scientist!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

Did you graft them in???


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Maybe a double decker screen is in order!
> 
> Morning all... I'm never drinking again lol


Meeeee tooo.....
.....until tomorrow!


----------



## Hotsause (May 19, 2012)

del66666 said:


> looking like im going to get some sweet smelling bud........


I think it would be amazing to graft some anti mite plants with buds or lady bugs attractant plants


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

My next run dog and amnesia haze!!


----------



## REALSTYLES (May 19, 2012)

That's not grafted and if it was I wouldn't smoke it. But it's not, I don't why you guys don't take a better look at the pic. If it was grafted he'd show were it was grafted at.


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> That's not grafted and if it was I wouldn't smoke it. But it's not, I don't why you guys don't take a better look at the pic. If it was grafted he'd show were it was grafted at.


We are sorry lol


----------



## Hotsause (May 19, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> That's not grafted and if it was I wouldn't smoke it. But it's not, I don't why you guys don't take a better look at the pic. If it was grafted he'd show were it was grafted at.


My bad didnt know it was that fucking serious. whatever you did del looks cool


----------



## afrawfraw (May 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> We were talking about DOG from Breeders Boutique....much more affordable...and better quality.
> 
> 
> cof


Thank you. Roger that.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Anyone ever use this? I need a bottle or pail of black strap and saw this....
http://www.dbl-s.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=471-100-50


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Anyone ever use raw sugar as a last resort when out of molasses?


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

It says this on the description: 73% dry matter and 42% sugar.

​Now this has me all kinds of confused. Is it 73% dry matter + 42% sugar = 115% of pure goodness. (which would make sugar a wet matter one might assume)
Is it 73/27 dry/wet matter with 42% of the dry matter being sugar, which would make sugar 31% of the total.

And is this all by weight or by volume?


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

In 9th grade our biology teacher told us we could use saran wrap and honey as a last resort if we didn't have a condom.



bassman999 said:


> Anyone ever use raw sugar as a last resort when out of molasses?


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It says this on the description: 73% dry matter and 42% sugar.
> 
> ​Now this has me all kinds of confused. Is it 73% dry matter + 42% sugar = 115% of pure goodness. (which would make sugar a wet matter one might assume)
> Is it 73/27 dry/wet matter with 42% of the dry matter being sugar, which would make sugar 31% of the total.
> ...


I was confused by that as well. Not to mention the shipping was only$10



jigfresh said:


> In 9th grade our biology teacher told us we could use saran wrap and honey as a last resort if we didn't have a condom.


Haha lol too funny


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2012)

Hmmmm that does sound strange... I do need another 5 gallon bucket of molasses though,,,, I was eyeballing that 55 gallon drum of molasses lol then I saw the 2 thousand pound tote and started pitching a trouser tent hahaha.

crawfish gumbo anyone? Fried okra,, okra was fresh from the garden!


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> In 9th grade our biology teacher told us we could use saran wrap and honey as a last resort if we didn't have a condom.


Guy - I got not condom
Girl - oh don't worry I got a saran wrap and some honey

Can u imagine that loool


----------



## nas2007 (May 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Hmmmm that does sound strange... I do need another 5 gallon bucket of molasses though,,,, I was eyeballing that 55 gallon drum of molasses lol then I saw the 2 thousand pound tote and started pitching a trouser tent hahaha.
> 
> crawfish gumbo anyone? Fried okra,, okra was fresh from the garden!


Do you do 1 hour delevery ?? If so count me in !!


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

We're having fried chicken and taters, but that looks great and I want that!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> That's not grafted and if it was I wouldn't smoke it. But it's not, I don't why you guys don't take a better look at the pic. If it was grafted he'd show were it was grafted at.


And that is what you call a buzzkill and conversation stopper.
Way to go.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Hmmmm that does sound strange... I do need another 5 gallon bucket of molasses though,,,, I was eyeballing that 55 gallon drum of molasses lol then I saw the 2 thousand pound tote and started pitching a trouser tent hahaha.
> 
> crawfish gumbo anyone? Fried okra,, okra was fresh from the garden!


Damn I love fried Okra!!! Nice job whodat, I see you changed your avi to the picture of yourself in the tea bubbles.

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

12 hours with no smoke, and I feel like i wanna kill somebody...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

Tell wheels to smoke your ass out!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

I tried... he said he was too low on stock.. lol


----------



## duchieman (May 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> In 9th grade our biology teacher told us we could use saran wrap and honey as a last resort if we didn't have a condom.


Saran Wrap and honey for you Coke

[video=youtube;oDFogjXdIVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=oDFogjXdIVc[/video]


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

and ask them the price of cock! lol.......Duchie, where do you dig these up from?

And a Happy Sunday Morgen to you all.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear you cant smoke BC.
If u were local Id change that.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

Just a hop, skip, and a 8 hour drive away  Hell we're practically neighbors. lol

I just broke down and smoked some resin hits out of the pipe. Got a nice little lift from it. Not enough to make me tired though.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2012)

Dam Bill, you'd be better hopping on a plane over here.......how long you got until nuggetry time?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Hmmmm that does sound strange... I do need another 5 gallon bucket of molasses though,,,, I was eyeballing that 55 gallon drum of molasses lol then I saw the 2 thousand pound tote and started pitching a trouser tent hahaha.
> 
> crawfish gumbo anyone? Fried okra,, okra was fresh from the garden!


Omfg, that looks awesome. i made soe bomb jambalaya the other day man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just a hop, skip, and a 8 hour drive away  Hell we're practically neighbors. lol
> 
> I just broke down and smoked some resin hits out of the pipe. Got a nice little lift from it. Not enough to make me tired though.


If it were the old house id say you were bound to find some bud laying around that you forgot. thats how i was getting by, scraping grinders, smoking roaches, claning harvest scissors, looking under couch's lol. It's been two or so days, and even on the days i smoked it was a .3 gram blunt with 3 people on it lol. but i'm good i guess. Funny thing is, when im not smoking i have the scariest nightmare's/dreams, and i have been waking up wit some bullshit ass headaches man. that part sucks. are we still gonna be harvest round the same time. around 4th of july?


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2012)

That sucks bill, sorry. You should try beeing "nug collector" and see where it takes you. Or am I missing something els here?

Thanks tryna, I love my southern food 
i also have very intens dreams when I'm not able to smoke. I think we've discussed this on the 6 befor and concluded cannabis has dream suppressing effects on allot of people... Good for me too because I can have some doozies waking me up drenched in sweat.


Gooooood morning 600!


----------



## macjam (May 20, 2012)

Hit a lil problem with 4 f my ladies, is this heat burn or a def?, imo, its heat burn, take a look and tell me what you think please.View attachment 2176329View attachment 2176330View attachment 2176331View attachment 2176332View attachment 2176333View attachment 2176334


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Looks like heat, or light bleach. Or did u spill anything on em. the pattern isn't "uniform" or "consistent" enough for me to say its a deficiency.

And whodat. My dreams are getting worse and worse. I'm with you on waking up with the sweats.


----------



## Hotsause (May 20, 2012)

Damn you whodat i didnt get to try this gumbo before you left you ass face LMAO. Looks really good even though i dont eat much sea food. I been thinking of creating my own gumbo (Rice,Sausage,Celery,Beans,) But i dont know Anyway i am happy to go into my grow room today i walked by it when i got home and got a huge wiff of nothing but my Romulan  i think shes almost ready


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2012)

I hear ya bill. I hate being in that situation. I was just there a few weeks ago. My grinder got pretty damn clean then. Hope something's coming soon for ya. 



DST said:


> and ask them the price of cock! lol.......Duchie, where do you dig these up from?
> 
> And a Happy Sunday Morgen to you all.


Morning. I don't know D. They come to me from here and there. On a serious note, this one came a few days ago. One of the lies from the corporate world that eats me up the most, because it's just an insult to common sense, is that business owners are "job creators". That is such bull! Even in primary school we learned that when setting up a lemonade stand we're going to need CUSTOMERS! Without them, there is no lemonade stand. Anyway, I've been preaching this to everyone for a long time now (twitter and facebook post too) so I felt slightly vindicated when I saw this. 

[video=youtube;CKCvf8E7V1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKCvf8E7V1g&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Chopped a Romulan last night. 64g of trimmed bud so I'm guessing around 15 or so dry. Not too thrilled with that. The last and tallest is still finishing a bit and will come out soon. I'm hoping she'll be closer to the oz minimum I'd like to keep. 

Another sunny day. Have a great one all.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2012)

The bad dreams make the good ones that much better I guess tryna 


Looks like burn / bleaching to me. Not on any loer parts of the plant eh? Just move your lights up some. How close are they?


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> That sucks bill, sorry. You should try beeing "nug collector" and see where it takes you. Or am I missing something els here?
> 
> Thanks tryna, I love my southern food
> i also have very intens dreams when I'm not able to smoke. I think we've discussed this on the 6 befor and concluded cannabis has dream suppressing effects on allot of people... Good for me too because I can have some doozies waking me up drenched in sweat.
> ...


 Yes we did have this convo before and many of us have suppressed dreams when we smoke, with bad one when we don't. 



Hotsause said:


> Damn you whodat i didnt get to try this gumbo before you left you ass face LMAO. Looks really good even though i dont eat much sea food. I been thinking of creating my own gumbo (Rice,Sausage,Celery,Beans,) But i dont know Anyway i am happy to go into my grow room today i walked by it when i got home and got a huge wiff of nothing but my Romulan  i think shes almost ready


 What do yours smell like Hotsause?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Maybe i should pop my rom's. with all the rom talk.


----------



## macjam (May 20, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> The bad dreams make the good ones that much better I guess tryna
> 
> 
> Looks like burn / bleaching to me. Not on any loer parts of the plant eh? Just move your lights up some. How close are they?


No bleaching/burn on lower parts just tops, so its kind of self explanitary i guess! Ive now got them around 20" with no cooling i will keep a close eye on them and raise even higher if i have to. Thanks bud


----------



## Hotsause (May 20, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Yes we did have this convo before and many of us have suppressed dreams when we smoke, with bad one when we don't.
> 
> What do yours smell like Hotsause?


She smells very sweet but then again Piney/Skunky at the same time for some reason this girl smells sweeter then last time i flowered her same mother and everything
a friend of mine keeps saying This Romulan clone we have is an Original Korean IBL strain. He also said Romulan is supposed to be a Super Sativa strain i always thought it was indica but i dont know


----------



## macjam (May 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looks like heat, or light bleach. Or did u spill anything on em. the pattern isn't "uniform" or "consistent" enough for me to say its a deficiency.
> 
> And whodat. My dreams are getting worse and worse. I'm with you on waking up with the sweats.


Havnt spilt on them i have raised my lights now to around 20" and will keep an eye on them. Thanks for you reply bud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Oh yea, i did pop 3 rom's, got 3 males. and they had that old school piney weed smell too. how is the smoke on them ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick update on my little grow:

(*day 31 since turning lights to 12/12)























*two that will be transplanted today and put into it's first day of 12/12 tonight








*strawberries moved to a new shelf to free up the main shelf space for a few more milk crate smart pots later today








*just transplanted this one a couple of hours ago and tied it down








A view across some keys







Off to bed for a bit, after I eat.


----------



## Hotsause (May 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh yea, i did pop 3 rom's, got 3 males. and they had that old school piney weed smell too. how is the smoke on them ?


Absolutely one of my favorite smokes yet. I wish she yielded a bit more but you still get a bunch of small rock hard nugs
AND HOLY SHIT TODAYS JUST A ROMULAN DAY HUH lol nice rom doobie


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2012)

Sorry hotboss! I wasn't cooking much out there anyway! Wish I could swing by and smell that rom and smoke your dank lol I hope you and yours are doing well bro. 

Ill be back in a few hrs 6ers.


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2012)

Nice Doob. I think you know that my Roms are descendants of yours. Long lost cousins you might say. Funny, I was thinking of getting back to topping and LSTing again. I'm thinking I used to get better yields when I used to top and lst more. 

Mine are all very sweet smelling and fruity. I get grapes. They have a sour milk undertone though. Kind of vinegary/dill, When dried, they remind me of a Calizahr X BSB I had. The high is on the sativa side for sure with a good head high that last's a long time. The misses is giving me great reviews on it, particularly how long the stone lasts. She is very leafy but a lot is nice sugar leaves so if you like your resins, this one is a good one for that. 

Here's some shots, and yes they still have a lot of white hairs but I don't think they'll stop producing anytime soon and the buds are stacked and plump, so she came down. Also, I'm bordering on being in crisis again like Bill is, so this is how it has to be.


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2012)

day 81 flower just got few pics of my pineapple chunk seedlings and freebies im going to start a thread in the journal bit if yous want to follow and subscribe, i plan on chopping her down next week what yous lot think of her


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2012)

and my bubble hash off a friend he made for first time


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/529991-first-time-journal-pineapple-chunk.html heres my first attempt at journal feel free to help me along the way


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2012)

Really nice budolskie! Looks like you'll have a good haul off her.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> looking like im going to get some sweet smelling bud........


I've seen these flowers before, Del... but can't remember the name. Yours look like they are about ready for chop chop  

Good morning 6ers. . . hope you're all well, wherever you are 



edit: I guess I forgot how to bump. . . hmf.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> If it were the old house id say you were bound to find some bud laying around that you forgot. thats how i was getting by, scraping grinders, smoking roaches, claning harvest scissors, looking under couch's lol. It's been two or so days, and even on the days i smoked it was a .3 gram blunt with 3 people on it lol. but i'm good i guess. Funny thing is, when im not smoking i have the scariest nightmare's/dreams, and i have been waking up wit some bullshit ass headaches man. that part sucks. are we still gonna be harvest round the same time. around 4th of july?


I dont have shit to harvest but the one little stank ape. Lol. Everything else was scrapped..


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning Bobo and all the 6ers worldwide!!
I threw a few clones out to flower with the big girlz last night. I will have to pull em in the shade after a while tho. Today is supposed to be mid 90's and they arent hardened off yet.
I threw a L.A. Con (thanx BIG WORM!) A dream queen akak blue queen aka green crack. I got a few teens from CL and one is cotton candy amd other is blackwater. I cant verify if they are real or just some bagseeds though lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont have shit to harvest but the one little stank ape. Lol. Everything else was scrapped..


I found a bud on the floor in the bathroom yday that was from last harvest I guess.
I am sure you have already looked around though.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 20, 2012)

Nice bass Ben looking for true la con for about a year now


----------



## method2mymadness (May 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Only one. XXX Og. It's a killer room. Co2, AC, nice reflectors. Got a big bucket system with the brain bucket thing. I would be fucking killing it in there. We'll get him going eventually. He always had this 'partner' before who told him how to do things... but now the partner is out the picture so he will take my advice finally. Only real issue is the light cycle. 11pm to 11am. I usually work opposite that, lol.


Ime in the same boat kinda just took over a 4k grow 1k watt lights 10x15x10 and will be doing 36 plants 9 per light....


----------



## method2mymadness (May 20, 2012)

And hello to all my fellow 6ers Ben a little busy with my grow,and three other grows ime running now and school Ime finding I have no extra time I bit off to much this time I think


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Nice bass Ben looking for true la con for about a year now


Worm says it smells and tastes on blueberry when cured.
I have never grown this cut or any other LA b4, so I cannot verify its the real deal. I can say that Worm gave it high praise and thats enough to make me try it out.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 20, 2012)

Nice the stuff I had tasted a lot like master kush with a berry under taste then had some stuff that was just crap


----------



## odessa (May 20, 2012)

I haven't been by in a while, but here are my plants at day 21 of flower + some forming buds.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont have shit to harvest but the one little stank ape. Lol. Everything else was scrapped..


lol, stank ape, love it!

Howdy 600, gonna catchup a bit later tonight! Been busy as a two peckered billy-goat.


----------



## curly604 (May 20, 2012)

what up 600er's!!! hows everyone doin? hope all is well , just finished up my harvest under my 600w's of LED  and man o man i couldnt be happier  some nice huge nugs and the smell/ potency of them ..... wooooooweeeee!!! thinkin im gonna get about 8 zips this run and i had to throw in a couple of the girls a week or two late because i found some males so they were lacking in the yield department a bit but either way im happy as could be. and to think some people have this funny belief in their head that LEDs cant grow nice buds .... shame on you LED doubters its is the 21st century after all ..... pretty sure my microwave has a grow setting on it now  haha cheers everybody 

View attachment 2177175View attachment 2177176View attachment 2177177View attachment 2177178View attachment 2177179View attachment 2177180View attachment 2177181View attachment 2177182View attachment 2177183View attachment 2177184


----------



## supchaka (May 20, 2012)

I forgot to post this one the other day. Took her down. My plants are all really dwarfy looking now so I think the light leaks might be fucking them up. I kinda redid things today to get it darker. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## nas2007 (May 20, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I forgot to post this one the other day. Took her down. My plants are all really dwarfy looking now so I think the light leaks might be fucking them up. I kinda redid things today to get it darker. I'll see how it goes.
> View attachment 2177199


have you tryd zipping your self inside the tent to locate the leaks? i used duck tape both side of the leaking holes did the trick


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just a hop, skip, and a 8 hour drive away  Hell we're practically neighbors. lol
> 
> I just broke down and smoked some resin hits out of the pipe. Got a nice little lift from it. Not enough to make me tired though.


I am coming down tomorrow, I will bring some bud or get some bud, either way we will smoke!!!! I will call you when I get down there.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2012)

This is a good idea. I did this with every room iv built. I used weather stripping and spray foam for wood surfaces, I don't have much tent exp.




nas2007 said:


> have you tryd zipping your self inside the tent to locate the leaks? i used duck tape both side of the leaking holes did the trick


----------



## nas2007 (May 20, 2012)

indeed my friend. its a good thump of rule.



whodatnation said:


> This is a good idea. I did this with every room iv built. I used weather stripping and spray foam for wood surfaces, I don't have much tent exp.



i have a cold and flue i feel so down so just having a pint of Heineken and a joint of haze


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> indeed my friend. its a good thump of rule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel for ya....I was sick for a week with a flu. I couldnt keep anything in or down! I had a fever horrrrible headache body aches and my stomach hurt like mad!
Get well soon!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Nice Doob. I think you know that my Roms are descendants of yours. Long lost cousins you might say. Funny, I was thinking of getting back to topping and LSTing again. I'm thinking I used to get better yields when I used to top and lst more.
> 
> Mine are all very sweet smelling and fruity. I get grapes. They have a sour milk undertone though. Kind of vinegary/dill, When dried, they remind me of a Calizahr X BSB I had. The high is on the sativa side for sure with a good head high that last's a long time. The misses is giving me great reviews on it, particularly how long the stone lasts. She is very leafy but a lot is nice sugar leaves so if you like your resins, this one is a good one for that.
> 
> Here's some shots, and yes they still have a lot of white hairs but I don't think they'll stop producing anytime soon and the buds are stacked and plump, so she came down. Also, I'm bordering on being in crisis again like Bill is, so this is how it has to be.



I loved the taste of my last Rom's!
Each toke, whether from bowl or joint, had a really fruity taste, like a ripe plum (just a hint), and had an almost wet sweetness to the tongue & throat after inhaling.
Couldn't get enough of it, so it went fast. 
Mine didn't foxtail, were just the squat x-mas tree shapes with "regular" buds. But I was having massive problems with my soil, so they weren't as healthy as they could have been.
Now that I've gotten back to basics, I'm looking forward to seeing what pheno this Rom is and if it's a male, I'll segregate it and harvest the pollen, for sure!
So I'm now doing 3 mid-sized plants every 30 days, and this should help me avoid running out.
Will veg the plants a bit bigger and am going to see about rigging up some portable scrogs to attach to the crate-pots. I can't do a full single screen like whodat & flowa because of my back issues, but I think I can manage solo-scrogs.
Will work on it this week and post pics when it's done.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2012)

Has anyone ever had a rep deleted? Someone gave me one earlier today and signed it with another mj website and now it is not there, mmmmmmm.......


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2012)

I think someone got booted out for "spamming" us users to go check out a different MJ forum.
I got a generic +rep today regarding that and, after checking just now, it's gone.
I've been Rep Stripped!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 20, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I loved the taste of my last Rom's!
> Each toke, whether from bowl or joint, had a really fruity taste, like a ripe plum (just a hint), and had an almost wet sweetness to the tongue & throat after inhaling.
> Couldn't get enough of it, so it went fast.
> Mine didn't foxtail, were just the squat x-mas tree shapes with "regular" buds. But I was having massive problems with my soil, so they weren't as healthy as they could have been.
> ...


Hey man! That erb sounds like it would be great!! too bad its all gone ey, nice tasting weed is superb always, anything that gives a crazy different taste! but yeah never lasts long enough, and it's to hard to share, cause you just wish you were the one tasting it as it ambers away to ash 

What do you mean solo scrog? mine kinda looks bigger than it is with the wide angle lens, it's only a 1.2 metre square tent, if i need to get around the back half, i unzip half the tent, i've learned to do so, didn't like the idea of doing it at first, but if need be it's my only option 95% of the plant i can gain access to most of the time.. 

Sucks about your back issues man, but my grow is handy, for i don't have to carry anything heavy. Ever. i can run a hose from my bathroom for water, and pump it out same way. i've managed to make a very easy growing environment, as i too have extreme neck issues, as i had my neck broken around 5 years ago., and still have to be very careful with it, as i still often get dizzy spells, if i bend my head or look in the wrong direction all of a sudden


----------



## duchieman (May 20, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Has anyone ever had a rep deleted? Someone gave me one earlier today and signed it with another mj website and now it is not there, mmmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> cof


 Doesn't seem to be much private around here if rep comments are moderated too. 

I've just been getting first taste of that one. Mine grew all pine tree shaped too but this one had the most stacked calyxes of the three. While it still smells sweet, the undertones are different but so is the taste and that is very piney and earthy with this pheno. Will be yummy with some cure. The stone is pretty good too. It's all I can do to finish this post.  I sure love the variety you get growing from seed. A little sister action, if you catch my drift.  

Hope your new cycle starts working for you Doob and you get what you need from them.

Edit. Or, as I just caught from Doobie, there's a spammer and they just deleted reps he gave, then I take it back.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2012)

Not sure of the official term, but it would just be a screen set up above each pot tied to 3 to 4 poles to hold it in place at the desired height.
Bending over from the waist more than 20-degrees is a no-no for me, and I have a rigid grow box built into a corner in a small room, so I have just one large opening for when I need to work on the plants.
Was designed & built a couple of years before my back went out on me, so it's a pain to work with.
I've modified it through the years, and it is now up to Grow Box mk-5.75, and I can easily slide individual pots in & out, but one huge stationary plant would be too much bending over and reaching when tending to the rear areas properly, and the less damage I continue to do to my back, the quicker it will heal. 
Trying to avoid surgery, so I use yoga & isometrics in an attempt to rebuild my back muscles. Lifting vertically isn't as much of a problem as just bending over for me, and lifting while being over, even a little bit, gets me a nice bone-on-bone sound & feeling.
Definitely want to try a hydro grow, but will wait until I have income to get it set up like I would want it, and that will have to wait until the wife & I are back into a house due to inspections every 6 months, repair calls, and not enough power circuits to do any more than what we do now without blowing fuses left & right whenever something else gets turned on. 
As I said, I grow within all my limits, and all possibilities are being entertained, but for the foreseeable future, I'm just going to run it like this.
Going organic (in soil) means all I need to do is water as needed, and boost it with a few teaspoons of composted nutes every 6 to 8 weeks.
And no need to re-mix the soil, since I'm now just cutting out the main root mass and transplanting younger seedlings into the "old" soil like it was a plug, so not much soil mixing will be needed after I have 12 milk crates set up (6 will be in use, while 6 others are amended and left fallow for a couple of months). 
Plus, I'm an old ground pounder, and few things are as fun as getting dirty.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

I have had back surgery, and that bone on bone sound you speak of happens any time i move pretty much.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2012)

Man!
We sure are a busted up lot!
I'm just glad we have access to MJ to help with some of it.
I know I'd be a psychotic, waste-case narcotics fiend by now if it wasn't for cannabis.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 20, 2012)

Hope all you Sixerz had a wonderful weekend.....

Look at that sexy figure, some Veggy prOn for the prOn-A-holixz

View attachment 2177589View attachment 2177590

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2012)

Look at that stalk!!! Holy shiznit.


You HAVE to use one of her clones as the base for our multi strained monster


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

I have been planning to do a multi strain mom for some time, looks like I'll need to do it soon due to various things. Anyway, heat wave in progress over here by all accounts.

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2012)

Does that mean the sun is out?


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

That sure does my bru......

hopefully my flu will piss off!! We are going to see Lady Smith Black Mambazo tonight.


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2012)

Freezing over here haha but getting baked on FIFA keeps me happy


----------



## AMCHEESIER (May 21, 2012)

many thanks to dst and the bb gang. i finaly got my parcel from the fairy friday after missing the first delivery. big up dst for the extras so very kind of you sir. i have popped 2 physco killer, 1 physco killer x livers and 1 qrazy quake and 2 amcheese beans. few weeks and the garden should be looking busy again cant wait looks a sorry state at the min. on the plus side though the re-veg of the sour cheese looks to be working new green growth a coming so i plan on taking some clones off that baby when she is fully recovered. Hope the 600 is all well have a good week guys, will post a bit more when the garden is back in better order.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

Sweet lad, keep it on point at MasterplanHQ!! look forward to seeing the garden when it's on turbo power. Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 21, 2012)

anyone know why my 2 week clones are looking like this? temp goes from 76f to 86f max.I misted, if dry which I did two times in two weeks.I have some showing root, but don't want my next clones to look like this? 

Bulb I'm using is a 80w florescent.Going to buy a 23w cfl and see how that goes next round.

JD ballast 600w in flower now, going to switch the light today to hps.Plants are 4 mangos and one tangerine dream


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Anybody growing organic notice that plants drink (nute uptake) is a lot slower? and i wanted to know how different my yield may be.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 21, 2012)

Also got more clones going in soon, but just using one 600w for now.Wish I had more plants to put in for my other 600w!Soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody growing organic notice that plants drink (nute uptake) is a lot slower? and i wanted to know how different my yield may be.


mybad, edit for my miss read


----------



## afrawfraw (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody growing organic notice that plants drink (nute uptake) is a lot slower? and i wanted to know how different my yield may be.


YUP! Organic processes are just those, processes. I started with organics and switched to hydro, and noticed a stunning jump in performance. And I'll let you in on a little secret. All the growers I know pish on me for using mineral nutrients and Hydro techniques. Until I'm done 2 weeks earlier, and they're all smoking it anyways...LOL.

As far as yields go, you'll notice a smaller yield, but the flavor and aroma will be nicer.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Ok i see, i did some reading about it breaking down in the soil and what not. Also, i hope my harvest doesnt take a hard hit, i depend on it .


----------



## afrawfraw (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok i see, i did some reading about it breaking down in the soil and what not. Also, i hope my harvest doesnt take a hard hit, i depend on it .


I find Organics more forgiving and lower maintenance. Yield shouldn't suffer very much. Maybe a zip a plant worst case...

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/310499-what-your-organic-soil-what.html

Welcome to Organics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

thx for the welcome. and info. i can take a small hit in yield. so i wont mind. is there a known reason for this though?


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is there a known reason for this though?


yeah.... hydro is better, hehe.

Just kidding bru. I'm going from hydro to organic soil myself soon. Looking forward to it.

The PM monster has reared it's ugly head in the closet. No fucking fun!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the welcome. and info. i can take a small hit in yield. so i wont mind. is there a known reason for this though?


The way I understand it, hydro has higher oxygen levels in the root zone, which translates to faster nutrient uptake and a stronger root zone. Since hydo uses chemical ferts in a ready to consume state, the growth rates are much faster. With organics, there is much going on behind the scenes to break down the organic matter to usable forms of nutrients for the plant to consume. I'm not going to pretend to know as much as afraw, sounds like he knows his organics and doesn't play!

I've noticed little to no difference in yield comparing organic to chemical nutes in soil. Vs hydro, a completely different story. Depending on strain I average 3-6 oz per plant with 4 plants in a 4 x 4 box supplementing Co2.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the welcome. and info. i can take a small hit in yield. so i wont mind. is there a known reason for this though?


With hydroponic methods, nutrients are given to the roots in a state that is immediately available. With organics, you rely on the processes described in my Soil Notes that I linked. Think of it as going out to eat vs cooking at home. When you cook at home, (Organics) it takes a little longer to eat, because you must prepare the food to be edible. When you dine out, it is much faster because the food arrives in a form you can consume immediately. Of course people who eat out a lot are larger (Higher Yield) but not necessarily healthier. (Organic Taste)

I won't be pulled into a Hydro Vs Organics debate, because I feel both have their place. If I'm entering a cup, Organics. If I'm trying to grow a lot with a little, Hydro.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 21, 2012)

And yes, Maximum dissolved O2 at the roots hurts nothing.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 21, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> With hydroponic methods, nutrients are given to the roots in a state that is immediately available. With organics, you rely on the processes described in my Soil Notes that I linked. Think of it as going out to eat vs cooking at home. When you cook at home, (Organics) it takes a little longer to eat, because you must prepare the food to be edible. When you dine out, it is much faster because the food arrives in a form you can consume immediately. Of course people who eat out a lot are larger (Higher Yield) but not necessarily healthier. (Organic Taste)
> 
> I won't be pulled into a Hydro Vs Organics debate, because I feel both have their place. If I'm entering a cup, Organics. If I'm trying to grow a lot with a little, Hydro.


Excellent analogy! Both def have their place, and I love to smoke/consume both lol.


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2012)

Im at a point in my life where I wont even smoke weed unless I have a lighter


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 21, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> With hydroponic methods, nutrients are given to the roots in a state that is immediately available. With organics, you rely on the processes described in my Soil Notes that I linked. Think of it as going out to eat vs cooking at home. When you cook at home, (Organics) it takes a little longer to eat, because you must prepare the food to be edible. When you dine out, it is much faster because the food arrives in a form you can consume immediately. Of course people who eat out a lot are larger (Higher Yield) but not necessarily healthier. (Organic Taste)
> 
> I won't be pulled into a Hydro Vs Organics debate, because I feel both have their place. If I'm entering a cup, Organics. If I'm trying to grow a lot with a little, Hydro.


Excellent fence ride, I might quote this it's so to the point and in laymens terms, well said +rep.

Here is my over feed hydro eating gluten Blue Cheese nug close ups just harvested, curing now. Stinky as all hell, and mmm could let it go few more days but I was ready!! I prefer fast food as you can see 

View attachment 2177938View attachment 2177939


----------



## afrawfraw (May 21, 2012)

I live for post holes so riding the fence is one of my many talents.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 21, 2012)

Guy #1: 600 watt bulbs are the best.
Afrawfraw the antagonist: No they're not.
Guy #1: Oh, yea? Name one thing you can do with your 1,000 that I can't with my 600.
Afrawfraw the antagonist: Burn the tops of the colas.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 21, 2012)

I did that my last grow with a 1000w on a few buds


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2012)

I'm doing that right now


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

Well guys I have been looking for smoke that will cure my migraines. No luck till today. I was told sativas are the best for them but....Anyway I am an indica guy and last resort was a sativa. I tried the Dream Queen today for my migraine and it is mostly gone, but I feel happy and am laughing and enjoying myself.
I always have gotten paranoid from sativas and didnt like em. Maybe I have changed?

BBC that cheese looks like fire!! I love the amber action going on there as well!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Well guys I have been looking for smoke that will cure my migraines. No luck till today. I was told sativas are the best for them but....Anyway I am an indica guy and last resort was a sativa. I tried the Dream Queen today for my migraine and it is mostly gone, but I feel happy and am laughing and enjoying myself.
> I always have gotten paranoid from sativas and didnt like em. Maybe I have changed?
> 
> BBC that cheese looks like fire!! I love the amber action going on there as well!!


Sativas to me are much more easier and smoother to smoke than a indica. Sativas are always on point for wake and bake!! Another hot ass day out in Cali.

FM


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sativas to me are much more easier and smoother to smoke than a indica. Sativas are always on point for wake and bake!! Another hot ass day out in Cali.
> 
> FM


This is supposed to be a sativa, but no energy rush or crazy thoughts. Man does this DQ taste good though! Even the last hit in the bowl doesnt taste bad. That gurple I grew, man does it taste boring...just no flavor except stale cigs or something.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

I have smoked some bud that didnt have taste at all but was very powerful. Hopefully that smoke has taken care of the migraine for awhile.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah the bland Gurple is powerful indica,
That DQ though has me feeling really happy now and slightly slow. Actually has the indica and sativa effects equal


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah the bland Gurple is powerful indica,
> That DQ though has me feeling really happy now and slightly slow. Actually has the indica and sativa effects equal


The Stoned and High affects in one rocks!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Well guys I have been looking for smoke that will cure my migraines. No luck till today. I was told sativas are the best for them but....Anyway I am an indica guy and last resort was a sativa. I tried the Dream Queen today for my migraine and it is mostly gone, but I feel happy and am laughing and enjoying myself.
> I always have gotten paranoid from sativas and didnt like em. Maybe I have changed?
> 
> BBC that cheese looks like fire!! I love the amber action going on there as well!!


Ya thanks bassman... I actually wanted bit more amber but needed space in flower and it was close enough for me.

Good notes on the sativa my wife has major migraines and I will definitely pick up a seed of this to try.. as you I have tried everything.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The Stoned and High affects in one rocks!


It was nice to have both, but I over-did it and took a 2 hr nap, so the indica side prevails after an hour or so it seems.


BigBuddahCheese said:


> Ya thanks bassman... I actually wanted bit more amber but needed space in flower and it was close enough for me.
> 
> Good notes on the sativa my wife has major migraines and I will definitely pick up a seed of this to try.. as you I have tried everything.


Good luck with the wifes migraines...my daughter and I both get em, hers are worse than mine usually with her problems I mentioned b4. I might make some mild edibles for her to try next time.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2012)

Morning Six hun dredddddd! Good to be back, shame im too busy these days to give the dreds my full attention. Anyway back to the routine of baby world lol.  last few grams till long wait for bud.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2012)

Dog is good for cluster headaches


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Dpq f2



fm


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

Strains for getting rid of the flu anyone???lol. I am choked up to my eyeballs in snot and headfuk for a few days now...really pissin me off.

Yeh, DPQ F2, nice one FM.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2012)

DST said:


> Strains for getting rid of the flu anyone???lol. I am choked up to my eyeballs in snot and headfuk for a few days now...really pissin me off.
> 
> Yeh, DPQ F2, nice one FM.


how much eibles u had D? I would of thought thats the way to go when ya heads full of snot


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 22, 2012)

I always drink some NyQuil. Drink lots of fluids and got to get rest bro. I hate the flu, especially when you get the shakes cause your freezing but sweating. Hope you feel better bro.


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Get better D!!
West thanx for the heads up on the dog helping with cluster headache info


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

Think I'll try a Curiously Old Biscuit then......possibly washed down with a dram

I managed to get a few hours last night after taking some sinutabs, and a wee dram of Gods water really perked me up yesterday....got the Livers to chop at 10 weeks but think I'll let it go until I feel better. 

Stunning weather here.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2012)

Wall to wall blue here too, still a bit of mist over the brook


----------



## scotia1982 (May 22, 2012)

Thibk uv sent it over to me D only sinutab doin fuck all,usually they work wonders


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

Sorry lad, lol....I'll stay away from yer thread till I feel better, hehe.

Long may this weather continue though!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 22, 2012)

Defo, was 20 degrees West Coast Scotland felt like the summer has landed n supposed to b warmer today n a dnt wanna get out of bed


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2012)

I've been researching calliope music for a project, trying to get a sense of the range of sounds different calliope's make and came across one that is played using an old paper roll (like a player piano, but a calliope. Player calliope?).
Anyways, came across an old Schubert piece, "Der Erlkönig" (The Elf King) that's based on an old German poem by Goethe, who's title at least is herb appropriate, though the story is actually nothing to do with a smoke-able erl. 
It's a story about a young son who is harassed and killed by the evil Elf King while he and his dad are out in the forest together. 
The kid insists the Elf king is out to get him, but the father sees nothing & hears nothing but the fog & forest and ignores his sons terror until it is too late and the boy is suddenly near death. 
The father takes his stricken son home as fast as he can, but it's too late, and the boy dies.

Der Erlkönig:

[video=youtube_share;K7vWqMgHZrk]http://youtu.be/K7vWqMgHZrk[/video]

Hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2012)

A live performance with vocals (gesungen in Deutscher sprache) along with English and German subtitles.

[video=youtube_share;i9t5VCPD8UQ]http://youtu.be/i9t5VCPD8UQ[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

*

few snaps of the chop and odds n sods



also, looks like the new aeroprop is a goer!!! the stems that have been in water a week now are all knobbly like they're about to show shoots. should know for sure in a few days.​




*


----------



## Shwagbag (May 22, 2012)

MEAT! Very nice Don


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2012)

looking sweet cowboylaos is smoking hot.nice gardening mate


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2012)

sweetness Don,thick as hell.


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Don those are some fat girls, but in a good way!


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

Looks like they got there chubby on indeedy.


----------



## budolskie (May 22, 2012)

very nice don, how arnt i growing out like this haha. i have chopped my g-13 yesterday but never had camera for pics so il get a few in morning when i go check the buds


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2012)

View attachment 2179508View attachment 2179509

1) DWC Clones (DP)
2) DP Mother with Bianca in the foreground.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

Hey afraw, did you make the cloner yourself? Been pondering doing one as well.

Some pics I took a few days ago.
My toms..
















The Boys, Jake Blues (Deep Blue) and Kush2.





My new DOG mum, has a blue-ish tint to the fan leaves in the right light.





My 2 outdoor Headbands, topped the other day. Ones on a 20l, the other is in a 40litre pot.











Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

What kind if toms you got D?

I have 3 roma's and a Champion going this year  The Romas are already fruiting heavy


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Cops flying around over my house 2 choppers for almost 2 hrs. When I was leaving they were checking IDs and questioning ppl.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

I believe these are Bela Rosa tomatoes BC. It's the only decent tomatoes they sell at my supermarket, so last year I dried some seeds and planted my own. Great producers and super sweet intense taste. I just lopped a couple of clones of from the plants last year and kept them running in the house over the winter. Just removed the flowers if they appeared. Think I'll do the same again, they are like 10x the size they would have been already



billcollector99 said:


> What kind if toms you got D?
> 
> I have 3 roma's and a Champion going this year  The Romas are already fruiting heavy


And Bass, that sounds a bit shadey...


----------



## budolskie (May 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> View attachment 2179508View attachment 2179509
> 
> 1) DWC Clones (DP)
> 2) DP Mother with Bianca in the foreground.


did u make this your self i been after 1 aswell


----------



## duchieman (May 22, 2012)

budolskie said:


> did u make this your self i been after 1 as well


 Me too! I need to upgrade my pump for my tea bucket leaving me the perfect pump for something like that, I think. I'm planning on finishing up what is in flower now and dwindling down my tents to zero (getting ready for the possible move). In the meantime I'm planning on starting a bunch of seed for a selection process and I think something like that for cloning would be great. I know it's probably simple but I've never done any hydro like stuff before so please tell afrawfraw.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

They sell neoprene inserts that you drill holes in the lid of your plastic container to match, run the air pump to a stone in the water, and voila you got a bubble cloner


----------



## duchieman (May 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> They sell neoprene inserts that you drill holes in the lid of your plastic container to match, run the air pump to a stone in the water, and voila you got a bubble cloner


 Just straight water? And do the stems sit in the water or above and get misted? Also, how often do you change the water and do you still cover the cuttings with a dome? Sorry, those just spilled out of my head.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

In my experience, I used plain water, and i dipped my clones in clone gel prior to going in the bubbler.

The stems should sit maybe 2-4 cm in the water.

I usually dont mess with them till they root.

No water changes, no humidity dome...

I even had a DIY Aerocloner for a while, but I preferred the bubble cloner to the aero.

And now I prefer just using rooting cubes and a humidome. No electricity needed for that


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Just straight water? And do the stems sit in the water or above and get misted? Also, how often do you change the water and do you still cover the cuttings with a dome? Sorry, those just spilled out of my head.


yeah just straight water although some people use stuff like clonex to speed things up a bit, stems need to sit about 1cm above the water level so the water splashes onto the roots as it bubbles, Covering the cuttings with a dome for the first few days is certainly beneficial and it helps to keep it nice an misty and humid in the dome which helps the rooting process for some reason. Also I only change my water when I change the cuttings in it, my cloner gives me roots on anything I put in there in less than 14 days so the water is never older than that.

Also if you dont want to make a cloner I can send you a link to the one i bought off ebay, only cheap unit but certainly does the job


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

I found misting while using a water based cloner was pointless and counterproductive...


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

I dont mist when in the cloner either. I did at 1st, but it didnt need it I found.


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Here are the outdoor girls.
Please excuse the sickly looking ones as they were neglected for a few weeks. They are actually making a comeback now but will never look 100%


Every one is a different strain

let me see from left to right
Gods Gift
White Rhino
Grape Ape
Platinum OG
LIL ones DQ, Cotton Candy, Blackwater
next 3 pics are all of the Querkle
last pic is from Larry OG...she is over 7ft and topped at 3 ft and3 branches all lst'd differenty directions to make her fit inside shed


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Cops flying around over my house 2 choppers for almost 2 hrs. When I was leaving they were checking IDs and questioning ppl.


Are you jewish? Bad joke. Are you not in the states!?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2012)

budolskie said:


> did u make this your self i been after 1 aswell


Yes, I made it myself.

A 2" hole saw=$5.00
A 10 gallon roughneck container=$7.50
An 8" air disc=$20.00
Commercial 18 watt air pump=$30.00

Finding out your friend spent HOW MUCH!!?? on his nifty cloner=PRICELESS

The original design was for a 48 site cloner. But just buy any container which has a lid that drops in from the sides. This is important because otherwise condensation can creep out and start dripping everywhere. I used a 10 gallon container for 12 sites. The air pump and stone will stir just about any size container up to 30 gallons which would be insane. There are better pictures in my journal.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2012)

As for cuttings, I leave them open, but I leave 3 sets of leaves on the clone. Two will turn yellow, shrivel, and fall off, leaving the tops, as you saw. I believe they are using the fluid in the leaves as they transpirate. It works. I use a cloning mix, but I've seen it used without.


----------



## duchieman (May 22, 2012)

Very cool. Thank you guys. I checked a couple of DIY vids too so I should be good to go should I choose. I like the visual aspect where you can see the roots form and it's cheap enough for me to give it a shot. Also seems more fool proof and that's always welcome. I want to plant and veg a whole run of one or two strains and I need to make sure I have 2 good cuttings of each when I put them in 12/12. I think this is what I'd like for that.


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Are you jewish? Bad joke. Are you not in the states!?


Im not jewish lol, but I am in Cali.

My diy cloner isnt working as well now that its warming up. I cant keep the water in it cool enough and it keeps getting rotten stems and shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

i was old 26 degrees was optimus prime water temp for bubble cloners?!


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was old 26 degrees was optimus prime water temp for bubble cloners?!


Sounds about right, and higher at least for me I get bacteria and mold, too low and rooting is slow.


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2012)

Alright then fellas... what are your thoughts on this mess. These plants are about 6 feet from the floor. The canopy is spread with the tallest plant probably 1.5 feet taller than the shortest. I think they are done with their stretch or almost done. As you can see they have about 1.5 sq.ft. of space to deal with each. I don't think my friend is going to approve taking a whole row out, so that's out.

What I'm thinking is to lollipop them all... just cut every branch that stats on the lower half off, and trim up some of the higher branches. That should open things up a bit and get the growth to the main buds. Then I'm planning on putting them in order from tallest to shortest, and then the scrog can be at multiple levels, and the lights and multiple levels accordingly. Does that make sense?

Does anyone have any thoughts what so ever??? Any input appreciated. Strain is XXX Og and there are 4-1000w lights in there. co2, hydro.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

*How seaweed enhances plant growth
Seaweed is constantly worn down by tides and eaten by fish, so it must grow rapidly to survive. Studies at the University of California showed that a frond of seaweed can grow a foot a day, given optimal conditions. The same growth hormones that prompt such rapid growth in seaweed, when applied to plants as a foliar spray, can increase the speed of cell division and elongation in those plants. The hormones also increase root growth when applied to the soil as meal, or when a seaweed extract is used as a root dip.In recent turf test at Virginia Polytechnic Institute in Blacksburg, plots sprayed with seaweed extract had 67% to 175% more roots that untreated plots. Plots treated in fall showed a 38% increase in spring growth over untreated plots and showed 52% more roots.In test at South Carolina's Clemson University, seeds soaked in liquid sea weed extract showed rapid germination and the resulting seedlings and increased root mass and stronger plant growth that seedlings from untreated seeds. They also had a higher survival rate. Soaking plant roots in seaweed extract reduces transplant shock and speeds root growth. Seaweed foliar sprays promote faster, stronger stem and leaf growth and earlier blossoming and fruit set when sprayed on leaves and flowerbeds.*


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2012)

I like your idea jig. I get it. I'd do that along with removing a few plants for health reasons,also put some fans on the floor for good circulation also getting the co2 from the floor also keeping some heat from the lights over the plants. It's a win win win lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

For those of you that live near the beach, start collecting that seaweed


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> *How seaweed enhances plant growth
> Seaweed is constantly worn down by tides and eaten by fish, so it must grow rapidly to survive. Studies at the University of California showed that a frond of seaweed can grow a foot a day, given optimal conditions. The same growth hormones that prompt such rapid growth in seaweed, when applied to plants as a foliar spray, can increase the speed of cell division and elongation in those plants. The hormones also increase root growth when applied to the soil as meal, or when a seaweed extract is used as a root dip.In recent turf test at Virginia Polytechnic Institute in Blacksburg, plots sprayed with seaweed extract had 67% to 175% more roots that untreated plots. Plots treated in fall showed a 38% increase in spring growth over untreated plots and showed 52% more roots.In test at South Carolina's Clemson University, seeds soaked in liquid sea weed extract showed rapid germination and the resulting seedlings and increased root mass and stronger plant growth that seedlings from untreated seeds. They also had a higher survival rate. Soaking plant roots in seaweed extract reduces transplant shock and speeds root growth. Seaweed foliar sprays promote faster, stronger stem and leaf growth and earlier blossoming and fruit set when sprayed on leaves and flowerbeds.*



Like like like! This is why I buy 50 lb bags of kelp meal and buckets of soluble powder! 
I stand by my statement the kelp is one of the BEST things for your plants. Not to mention the minerals from the ocean! Love it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Like like like! This is why I buy 50 lb bags of kelp meal and buckets of soluble powder!
> I stand by my statement the kelp is one of the BEST things for your plants. Not to mention the minerals from the ocean! Love it.


Lucky i can get it for free


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2012)

Snapped this pic as I was coming home from the post office:







[video=youtube_share;V2sKH8yjVsM]http://youtu.be/V2sKH8yjVsM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2012)

You damn right! Lol


----------



## supchaka (May 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Alright then fellas... what are your thoughts on this mess. These plants are about 6 feet from the floor. The canopy is spread with the tallest plant probably 1.5 feet taller than the shortest. I think they are done with their stretch or almost done. As you can see they have about 1.5 sq.ft. of space to deal with each. I don't think my friend is going to approve taking a whole row out, so that's out.
> 
> What I'm thinking is to lollipop them all... just cut every branch that stats on the lower half off, and trim up some of the higher branches. That should open things up a bit and get the growth to the main buds. Then I'm planning on putting them in order from tallest to shortest, and then the scrog can be at multiple levels, and the lights and multiple levels accordingly. Does that make sense?
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts what so ever??? Any input appreciated. Strain is XXX Og and there are 4-1000w lights in there. co2, hydro.


I think hes kinda past the scrog point no? It already looks to be a full sog so I'd trim them up minus the screens.


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2012)

Screens more for support than training. Agreed, past the point of training and almost past a good point for pruning IMO. Double the scrog support because of the lankiness.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2012)

50 more posts until we are 420 posts away from Post #42,000...

... we are Legion...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Doob, you can always make me laugh


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Jig if he doesnt have bugs with that mess I am surely surprised!! Good luck, and I think removing a row might be needed, but you will know better after you give the haircuts. Why did he veg so long??


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I have no idea why he vegged so long. I don't know why he does most things, lol. The scrog is for support, just like you said whodat. These are some lanky bitches, and the look real healthy, so with some training and trimming they should develop some big buds that will surely take the branches to the ground. Super skinny branches for the height. Might have to take a couple of them out of there.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Is this like Willow then, which can be used as a rotting hormone because it is abundant in Auxins? I guess seeweed has something similar if it's structure is able to increase at such rates.....

anyone notice the font has changed. Better tell Mrs DST what with her being a Font addict.



billcollector99 said:


> *How seaweed enhances plant growth
> Seaweed is constantly worn down by tides and eaten by fish, so it must grow rapidly to survive. Studies at the University of California showed that a frond of seaweed can grow a foot a day, given optimal conditions. The same growth hormones that prompt such rapid growth in seaweed, when applied to plants as a foliar spray, can increase the speed of cell division and elongation in those plants. The hormones also increase root growth when applied to the soil as meal, or when a seaweed extract is used as a root dip.In recent turf test at Virginia Polytechnic Institute in Blacksburg, plots sprayed with seaweed extract had 67% to 175% more roots that untreated plots. Plots treated in fall showed a 38% increase in spring growth over untreated plots and showed 52% more roots.In test at South Carolina's Clemson University, seeds soaked in liquid sea weed extract showed rapid germination and the resulting seedlings and increased root mass and stronger plant growth that seedlings from untreated seeds. They also had a higher survival rate. Soaking plant roots in seaweed extract reduces transplant shock and speeds root growth. Seaweed foliar sprays promote faster, stronger stem and leaf growth and earlier blossoming and fruit set when sprayed on leaves and flowerbeds.*


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Is this like Willow then, which can be used as a rotting hormone because it is abundant in Auxins? I guess seeweed has something similar if it's structure is able to increase at such rates.....
> 
> anyone notice the font has changed. Better tell Mrs DST what with her being a Font addict.


lol font addict? 

And dont get me started on willow again, I still havent planted any.

Gnight and Good morning.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

I think you are on the right path there Jig. Removing lower growth to increase air circulation down below. Then an evening out of the canopy through LST, supercropping and simple removal, bearing in mind if you reassure your friend that the more you remove the more vigour the plant will have in it's flowering stage, I am sure he wont be too shocked.

Then screens could be put in but that might be a bit of a head fuck, depends if you think the plants are strong enough to support the flower growth.

Good luck.

Peace, DST




jigfresh said:


> Alright then fellas... what are your thoughts on this mess. These plants are about 6 feet from the floor. The canopy is spread with the tallest plant probably 1.5 feet taller than the shortest. I think they are done with their stretch or almost done. As you can see they have about 1.5 sq.ft. of space to deal with each. I don't think my friend is going to approve taking a whole row out, so that's out.
> 
> What I'm thinking is to lollipop them all... just cut every branch that stats on the lower half off, and trim up some of the higher branches. That should open things up a bit and get the growth to the main buds. Then I'm planning on putting them in order from tallest to shortest, and then the scrog can be at multiple levels, and the lights and multiple levels accordingly. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Snapped this pic as I was coming home from the post office:


Nice pic Doobs, totally how I would picture a tranquil place in the US (and the telephone wires just do it for me!!! lol - we don't really have telephone wires here anymore).


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Alright then fellas... what are your thoughts on this mess. These plants are about 6 feet from the floor. The canopy is spread with the tallest plant probably 1.5 feet taller than the shortest. I think they are done with their stretch or almost done. As you can see they have about 1.5 sq.ft. of space to deal with each. I don't think my friend is going to approve taking a whole row out, so that's out.
> 
> What I'm thinking is to lollipop them all... just cut every branch that stats on the lower half off, and trim up some of the higher branches. That should open things up a bit and get the growth to the main buds. Then I'm planning on putting them in order from tallest to shortest, and then the scrog can be at multiple levels, and the lights and multiple levels accordingly. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


HST (high stress training) get drunk and bend the tall ones to the level of the canopy


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

He'd need to invite Don over to do that lad.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Its all about the Auxins baby!!! Hey DST how ya feeling bro, hopefully better.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol font addict?
> 
> And dont get me started on willow again, I still havent planted any.
> 
> Gnight and Good morning.


Aye, she is a Fontaholic, lol or Typeaholic...this is one of the things she want for her Birthday:
http://www.amazon.de/Rookledges-Classic-International-Typefinder-Christopher/dp/1856694062/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=51Y35T1I5Q5F&coliid=I1X2PG85D3SCXG

She just started putting her own Typeface dictionary together, complete with pictures, examples, etc....lol. She has recently completed a whole Coffee table book based on House numbers on the Canals in Amsterdam and their type face.....sounds kind of weird, but the pictures are really cool. I'd post a link to her website but that'd be a bit jailbait. She even had the Mayor of Amsterdam come to her exhibition and showed him round personally, well chuffed for her.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its all about the Auxins baby!!! Hey DST how ya feeling bro, hopefully better.


To be honest, completely bored with this cold shit, lol.....just getting on with things. It's too sunny not to. On that note, must get on. Cheer peeps.

Laters, DST


----------



## afrawfraw (May 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Alright then fellas... what are your thoughts on this mess. These plants are about 6 feet from the floor. The canopy is spread with the tallest plant probably 1.5 feet taller than the shortest. I think they are done with their stretch or almost done. As you can see they have about 1.5 sq.ft. of space to deal with each. I don't think my friend is going to approve taking a whole row out, so that's out.
> 
> What I'm thinking is to lollipop them all... just cut every branch that stats on the lower half off, and trim up some of the higher branches. That should open things up a bit and get the growth to the main buds. Then I'm planning on putting them in order from tallest to shortest, and then the scrog can be at multiple levels, and the lights and multiple levels accordingly. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Buy a 32" Hedge trimmer, remove your shirt, play this song, and deliver judgement to them!

[youtube]25xULBvqp48[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Wow, getting massive Cyber Warnings for RIU from Firefox. Reported as malicious. Someone has really got it in for RIU.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Wow, getting massive Cyber Warnings for RIU from Firefox. Reported as malicious. Someone has really got it in for RIU.


Same Google Chrome warnings. Malware alert.


----------



## supchaka (May 23, 2012)

Yet another thing the admins will dismiss as no big deal then tell us to fuck off and find another site if we dont like it


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Seems like someone has it in for the site. I saw some poster going apeshit about people using MMJ as an excuse to get high....I thought, SO! lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 23, 2012)

my little ones loving the 600w mh in flower


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Seems like someone has it in for the site. I saw some poster going apeshit about people using MMJ as an excuse to get high....I thought, SO! lol.


lol, I don't get people like that?They call us drug user's but there the one's popping pills, or drinking heavy, or in to porn??

How can a plant that is known to help people better there life be bad?My wife takes pills for here health??''they say'' but if she don't have her pills, she get really, really, really sick!!!Like a heron user.''my mom was one'' so I know the systems all to well.

Because of my wife, and mom I don't do any pills or drugs, when the doctor ask me if I want any, I just say no thanks.

Now for me, if I run out of marijuana, I may get mad a little at times, but that's it!No shakes, no cold sweats, no sleeping all day.Nothing like with prescription pills, like my wife has to take?I don't get, people hatting on us smoking something that came from mother earth!

Fucken hackers!




YES I MAD


----------



## afrawfraw (May 23, 2012)

On a lighter note...

[youtube]tigQMK-P9kk[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (May 23, 2012)

Back in effect! You fucking drug addicts, lol...

Hash bowl >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   

Off to tackle the monsters tonight. I'll snap lots of pics... it's gonna be carnage.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

You on it lad!!! Good man. Getting in practice for your holiday.


----------



## jigfresh (May 23, 2012)

Yessir... gotta prepare. 30 days left or so. Just ordered me up a home alarm system so no one takes my candy drop x nypd. Smelling SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!!!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Same Google Chrome warnings. Malware alert.


Yeah I got the same thing, also looks like they changed up the site tools a little. "My Rollitup" is in a different spot. I was a little confused.


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

Am I the only one who was unable to get on the forum today? I was told this is an attack site and couldnt open the page at all. I see ppl have been posting all day though.....


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Evening 6'rs jst thought I'd upload some malicious bud pRon lol. Psychosis almost ready for chop.......

View attachment 2181470View attachment 2181471View attachment 2181472View attachment 2181473View attachment 2181474View attachment 2181475


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

Scotia, that looks cool. Havent seen much of that flowered, gonna want a smoke report on that one bro, you know when its done that is lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

No probs Bass if it smokes half as good as it smells al b happy


----------



## nas2007 (May 23, 2012)

something is wrong with RIU!! my home page i can see every member and exactly what they posting, its like im running RIU


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Scotia I like the malicious bud prOn...here is some veggy prOn! Gotta have the prOn no matter what viruses and infections RIU has.

Transplanted to a 7 gallon geo


----------



## supchaka (May 23, 2012)

Now I just get a bunch of text when I hit my rollitup. We're sinking captain!


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

Riu is just plain screwed!! This has been going on too long. I am ready to move to another forum...I am gonna wait it out a lil longer though. If the owners decide they wont maintain this place though Im gone.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 23, 2012)

Please tell me its not trying to be like facebook.

Nice looking screen FM! Glad to see her under it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 23, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Riu is just plain screwed!! This has been going on too long. I am ready to move to another forum...I am gonna wait it out a lil longer though. If the owners decide they wont maintain this place though Im gone.


hackers man


----------



## supchaka (May 23, 2012)

I only see the tip of the little green guy whatever the fuck he was supposed to be.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

I am glad it is back...for now at least.
Nite 6 dub


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

I was also hoping it was MALWARE BUD PRON....please maliciously donwload som Psychosis to my computer...how cool would that be. Pop open the disc drive and theirs yer score, lol....now if hackers could come up with that shit then I would be impressed.....be interesting to see how you compare it to the other UK clone only's lad.


scotia1982 said:


> Evening 6'rs jst thought I'd upload some malicious bud pRon lol. Psychosis almost ready for chop.......
> 
> View attachment 2181470View attachment 2181471View attachment 2181472View attachment 2181473View attachment 2181474View attachment 2181475





nas2007 said:


> something is wrong with RIU!! my home page i can see every member and exactly what they posting, its like im running RIU





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Scotia I like the malicious bud prOn...here is some veggy prOn! Gotta have the prOn no matter what viruses and infections RIU has.
> 
> Transplanted to a 7 gallon geo
> 
> View attachment 2181751View attachment 2181752View attachment 2181753View attachment 2181754


Picture of health FM!!!! Grand job. Looks almost as sunny as Holland, lol.....

Morning guys, in a great mood today, wifeys birthday presents just went down well!!! Got to prepare a nice meal this evening (she requested home cooked food not to go out). Got to laugh, I aksed he what sort of thing she would like (even though I had a plan) She say's, "May be Fish and Chips, or a Chicken Burger" lol....got to love my Mrs DST hehe. Don't worry, she'll get some better than that. Fiending toward home made spag with creamy sauce, bacon, etc...carbonara. Anyway, waffling now.

Peace,

DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

You are sounding much better, glad your feeling chippy.....Happy B Day to Mrs DST!!! Try to click some pic of that chow

Peace and good nite 6

FM


----------



## curious old fart (May 24, 2012)

I hope you mrs has a lovely birthday.....my wife's was the 22nd.


cof


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

Thanks FM, cof. Unfortunately she had to go off to work but I'll be trying ma best to make it up to her It was my business partners on the 21st, lots of B-days this week.

Tell me, why is it when you sit on the kazzy, someone always bloody calls you. I can sit for an hour without a call, go to the toilet and sure enough, the phone rings lmao.


----------



## semaphore (May 24, 2012)

I've been lurking for sometime now and i also recently started growing, so as such applying to the 600 club.

I present (not that amazing) my first grow:



First two in the front are Bubbilicious (not sure of the breeder), the back row is bubba again and then super skunk



Close up of super skunk


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I hope you mrs has a lovely birthday.....my wife's was the 22nd.
> 
> 
> cof


A late Happy Birthday to Mrs. cof!!!



DST said:


> Thanks FM, cof. Unfortunately she had to go off to work but I'll be trying ma best to make it up to her It was my business partners on the 21st, lots of B-days this week.
> 
> Tell me, why is it when you sit on the kazzy, someone always bloody calls you. I can sit for an hour without a call, go to the toilet and sure enough, the phone rings lmao.


And a Happy Birthday to Mrs. DST!!!


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

Welcome semaphore, good to have you on board. For your first grow you look like you are giving your ladies a lot of love and attention, and it shows. Very healthy looking plants. I am guessing you are still in veg what with the little box in the corner (clones?)

Well take a seat, kick back, light a bowl and enjoy the Club....oh, and RIU, lol.



semaphore said:


> I've been lurking for sometime now and i also recently started growing, so as such applying to the 600 club.
> 
> I present (not that amazing) my first grow:
> 
> ...


----------



## semaphore (May 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Welcome semaphore, good to have you on board. For your first grow you look like you are giving your ladies a lot of love and attention, and it shows. Very healthy looking plants. I am guessing you are still in veg what with the little box in the corner (clones?)
> 
> Well take a seat, kick back, light a bowl and enjoy the Club....oh, and RIU, lol.



Hi,

Its been a bumpy ride for these plants they where outdoors and i brought them indoors, the little box in the corner is actually my seedling box which i have 2 pineapple express 2 white widows and 1 Eva missing germinating (the widow hasn't germed, maybe dodge seeds?) the others have sprouted and are already showing roots at the bottom so i need to transplant.

i am currently in veg for about another 2 weeks the top plant to the left is already showing lots of pistols and i brought it out of flower back into veg(it seemed to have been fine with it). As this is my first grow im not expecting anything that will blast my brain to another dimension i have merely been enjoying the entire process.

I am using a Quantum Ballast with a Sunmaster Deluxe Dual Spectrum HPS bulb for the entire grow. The ballast NEVER gets hot. My tents temps are around 27-28.c the dimensions of the tent are 1.2x1.2x2


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

Nice, well please keep us posted of the progress.

Here are some pics from this moring.

My DOG Kush getting it Hedge on.


























And my OG Kush, very indica dominant.






Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 24, 2012)

Lookin nice D. got a weird story on the new this a.m. lol i kinda just laughed. couldn't believe people still do it, without thinking of reprocussions.



> *[h=1]KKK Invites North Carolina Town To &#8216;White People Only&#8217; Cross-Burning[/h]
> REIDSVILLE, N.C. (CBS Charlotte/AP)* &#8212; Police in Reidsville are investigating some fliers that invite people to a cross-burning.Police Chief Edd Hunt said officers have received calls about the fliers, which come two weeks after the Ku Klux Klan held a protest in nearby Eden.&#8220;Join us, the Loyal White Knights of the Ku Klux Klan, for a rally and cross lighting, Saturday, May 26, Harmony, North Carolina,&#8221; the flier says, according to the Winston Salem-Journal. &#8220;Free Admition (sic)-White People Only. No alcohol, drugs, fighting, glass bottles or weapons. Free on site camping-all major motels in area. Souvenirs. Vendors. Food and beverages for Sale. Cross lighting at dusk-a white unity event. Live country band. Security provided by LWK.&#8221;
> Annie Pinnix says she and her husband found one of the fliers rolled up like a newspaper in her driveway. She says she&#8217;s lived in the neighborhood for six years and has never seen anything like this.Hunt says detectives are investigating but he&#8217;s not sure if the material is connected to the earlier protests in Eden.&#8220;I&#8217;m a little bothered by it,&#8221; Pinnix told the Salem-Journal.​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice, well please keep us posted of the progress.
> 
> Here are some pics from this moring.
> 
> ...


Lookin good D, those sure are some nice sized girls there.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

Nice doggies DST, and happy bday to the MRS!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin nice D. got a weird story on the new this a.m. lol i kinda just laughed. couldn't believe people still do it, without thinking of reprocussions.


Sounds like a perfect spot to drop some napalm. Fuck cross burning, lets burn some sheets!


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2012)

Happy birthday to mrs dst and mrs cof! 

Napalm sounds good bill. Fucking race war is brewing and the media is loving it and egging it on.


----------



## curious old fart (May 24, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Happy birthday to mrs dst and mrs cof!
> 
> Napalm sounds good bill. Fucking race war is brewing and the media is loving it and egging it on.


Thank you, she appreciates it.

The media is causing the war...ie Florida-Zimmerman-Martin.

The tip on the kelp has been a good one....it seems to be helping clear up some issues I was having.



cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

Happy b-day the mrs as well COF!! I musta missed that sorry man.


----------



## CampUnderDog (May 24, 2012)

I got my UnderDog Strain back... I got more Durban Poison... and just planted 4 Grand Daddy Purp. Pics again soon...


----------



## supchaka (May 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Thanks FM, cof. Unfortunately she had to go off to work but I'll be trying ma best to make it up to her It was my business partners on the 21st, lots of B-days this week.
> 
> Tell me, why is it when you sit on the kazzy, someone always bloody calls you. I can sit for an hour without a call, go to the toilet and sure enough, the phone rings lmao.


I think my neighbor has some form of stoney radar cuz I swear to god 99% of the time I smoke he calls me within 5 minutes. And of course Im useless for the first 20 minutes after I smoke so he must think Im a total dipshit.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys, this is the first time that I have been able to access this thread since the server upgrade last week. Obviously some other members have had problems with it, too. We've been trying to fix it since then, and finally found a memory problem on the server, and this thread was the largest on that server. We're sorry for your difficulty in accessing this thread, and thanks for your patience.


During yesterday's fix, we also upgraded the software, as you can see by the changes and new features.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for keeping us posted.

Peace,

DST



rollitup said:


> Hey guys, this is the first time that I have been able to access this thread since the server upgrade last week. Obviously some other members have had problems with it, too. We've been trying to fix it since then, and finally found a memory problem on the server, and this thread was the largest on that server. We're sorry for your difficulty in accessing this thread, and thanks for your patience.
> 
> 
> During yesterday's fix, we also upgraded the software, as you can see by the changes and new features.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

Some DOG Melt. Think I'll treat myself tomorrow for a wakey and bakey with this.
















Night with my good lady went well, dinner was spot on. Pics to come from that.

Catch you 6ers later.

DST


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2012)

good looking rollie

now i can post a lil porn










(gdp x blackrose) x ([ chem d x aliendawg) x (chem d sour d ]















snowdawg bx x sour d>>(sour)










the force og(skywalker og x jo og)















and some bubble






testing..123


----------



## curious old fart (May 24, 2012)

Beautiful f-r-o-s-t-y ladies...and the pics that helped display out all that stickiness.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Hey guys, this is the first time that I have been able to access this thread since the server upgrade last week. Obviously some other members have had problems with it, too. We've been trying to fix it since then, and finally found a memory problem on the server, and this thread was the largest on that server. We're sorry for your difficulty in accessing this thread, and thanks for your patience.
> 
> 
> During yesterday's fix, we also upgraded the software, as you can see by the changes and new features.


600 Club is going strong....might need to have the "Club 600 Server" for this thread alone.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2012)

Hella nice Genuity! Looks like you got a room full of top shelf bud!




Lemon cucumber pr0n.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

I am a prOn-A-HO-lick.....here here! Nice lemon cucumber, is it bitter in taste? Never tasted lemon cucumber before. You have a Taste Report on it yet???


----------



## DST (May 25, 2012)

Hey you crazy kids, WE DEMAND A LEMON CUCUMBER TASTE REPORT!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!! lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

haha i read the lemon cucumber in a post and thought was some new fandangle weed strain haha so i went looking for the post with pic, haha no u was meaning a real lemon cucumber hahaha to early for me brain.
hope u well dst and the drying going well.
did u say the dog reg chopped also? if so it taste sim to the original dog? or u still playing with it to get it perfect?


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2012)

Haha taste report. Taste like a cucumber lol maybe a little sweeter. The skin is thin and very edible. You know it's ready for harvest when you have a nice fade on the skin lol.


Morning 6ers! 
I gotta string up my tomatoes they are all over the place


----------



## DST (May 25, 2012)

DOG's have been curing in the jars now for over a week and for some reason today they all bolted I got a whole new DOG pound on the go though with lots of other doggies to keep me going until then.

I have a reg dog dried and in the first stage of cure at the moment (still in brown paper bags. Smells very similar to the DOG if not a little bit fruitier. Slight more sativa looking structure to the bud but fairly bang on for BX1's. Couple of phenos spied, but the new ones in flower look very similar.



mad dog bark said:


> haha i read the lemon cucumber in a post and thought was some new fandangle weed strain haha so i went looking for the post with pic, haha no u was meaning a real lemon cucumber hahaha to early for me brain.
> hope u well dst and the drying going well.
> did u say the dog reg chopped also? if so it taste sim to the original dog? or u still playing with it to get it perfect?


----------



## DST (May 25, 2012)

FM asked me for a pic of my dinner last night, so heres a few with the preperation etc (tried to post this earlier but the system went bandy on me....)


FSM Pr0n:






















So we have Pancetta, mushrooms and onions for the spag carbonara. Some anti-pasta with various meats, and oven roasted Peppers (roasted with balsamic vinegar and olive oil, salt and pepper). Mixed salad with home grown lola rossa lettuce, bella rossa toms, pumkin oil and lemon dressing. Bottle of Veuve Clicquot and a Pinot Grigio. A baguette oven baked with butter/olive oil and basil topping. Cheesecake for after but never got round to that


























A little tip for people who like pasta. If you are making your own, or buy fresh pasta, once you have cooked it crack a raw egg into the pasta, mix it up well and then put the lid back on to let the steam finish cooking the egg. Then add your sauce/mix into the pasta>>>>extra deliciousness.

Take it easy, another delightfully SUNNY DAY IN THE DAM.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2012)

Damn 5 stars D!


----------



## DST (May 25, 2012)

I just noticed your location, whodat lol......

Off for some bongos then out for the day guys and gals, have a good one.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2012)

hell yea,id sit down to that any day.
well wish to all that i missed


----------



## Hotsause (May 25, 2012)

Romulan Pre Chop Day 57























































Lights Out and Good Night


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> FM asked me for a pic of my dinner last night, so heres a few with the preperation etc (tried to post this earlier but the system went bandy on me....)
> 
> 
> FSM Pr0n:
> ...



KJ;SGFNUO;ERIJBVK;HDG;OUAIWEJ[GFAWJEPIWO][PWEIAFIOHSJDK;HAO[EWUI[UFI0O]FOPJIOFJSIO[HJ]AEIOPT[OIUT84UIHFOFU8I[RFN;KLN;BVHJUIO';ZSDTYP49FH[BYVZUI;VNJLI9TYHPUIHSOUE5HYS[HGSP79RHI;SUOT'GIONBVHYUPIXR7HE5G;YHSB9U45GH9;POORJGNFJKLFNGL'KGIORUGTIORGFNFHBVKYUDGH'RKLGHDGHSEKL4THJIOPGY[O4TJIA]'
PGAEAI[YGUIOGNLO'HEUK;HG

Sorry, I was wiping the drool off of my keyboard.


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2012)

Wow! genuity and Hotsause showing some amazing finished plants! Yummy  

And then DST's Italian dinner. I love Italian cuisine. That would be so great to have out by my new garden this morning. Happy belated to Mrs. DST and Mrs. cof as well. 

Sorry guys, I've been working around the property lately and only have time to lurk. Even my girls have been getting neglected and need watering asap. I'll get to them this morning though before I head back out and finish. Got word from our landlord last night that we can have the larger unit when "Larry the Cable Guy" moves out next month, which means that we need to get our unit ready for photos and showing. He's (the landlord) being good about it and going to book all the viewings on the same day(s) which will help. I need to get narrowed down to one tent and then just pack boxes and crap around it during the showings. 

Anyway, don't want to ramble so have a good day everyone. Happy Friday!


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

DST that dinner wasd awesome!! Mrs dst must mave been very pleased.

HS that romulan looks great, with a similar structure and look to my C99.


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

* forecast says it might rain today/night. I am worried about my outside girls as they are in week 3-4 flower right now​ 
*


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2012)

Great bud & food pR0n guys!

Am having a bad week in the DB house hold.
Our middle cat has had a malignant tumor for a while and last week it went critical, so today is her last day.
She's 10 years old, a grey tabby, and sweet as a bucket of sugar.
She was the runt of her littler, and could fit in my hand when we adopted her.
She was always so scared, so I carried her in the front folds of my bathrobe for a few months like a mama kangaroo.
She was always our special needs A.D.D. kitty, but always sweet & gentle.
She's going to be missed around here, and I'm probably going to be out of commission for a few days.
But I'll be lurking, and I expect to see lots of pR0n on display, from seedlings to harvest-time massacres, and food pR0n to keep the tummies rumbling.
I hope you all have a good day, and if you have a dog or cat, give them a scratch behind the ears from Uncle Doobie.
Peace


----------



## phishtank (May 25, 2012)

Awesome looking pasta.

Just re-set up my room after moving it from the garage into a spare room. Gotta throw up a few oscillating fans and clean up and it will be good to move the girls into tonight.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2012)

damn doing big things^^I should have a pic like that soon with 2 600w


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2012)

hello my 600w family, hope thing are going great for you guys today.


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Great bud & food pR0n guys!
> 
> Am having a bad week in the DB house hold.
> Our middle cat has had a malignant tumor for a while and last week it went critical, so today is her last day.
> ...


Man Doob sorry to hear about your cat. I feel for ya and the family.
Ill give my pups some luv from Uncle Doob alright.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Great bud & food pR0n guys!
> 
> Am having a bad week in the DB house hold.
> Our middle cat has had a malignant tumor for a while and last week it went critical, so today is her last day.
> ...


Sorry to here about your child(cat).


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Great bud & food pR0n guys!
> 
> Am having a bad week in the DB house hold.
> Our middle cat has had a malignant tumor for a while and last week it went critical, so today is her last day.
> ...


My heart goes out to you friend as I too have several cats and dogs and they are all loved-no matter how bad they chewed up my billfold earlier today. I have 3 litters of kittens running around here now and wish you weren't so far away so you could have your choice-there are 4 grey tabby's, 2 sylvesters-black and white and a white with black spots, a grey and white and a black (runt) who all need a good home as I am closing the cat factories.
here's 2 this am



cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

cute kittes cof,I hope they all find good homes!


----------



## phishtank (May 25, 2012)

If you're gonna set up two 600W's you should get the dual 600W lumatek ballast if you're able to wire up a line for 240V. They are only like $280 and its nice to have one ballast taking care of two lights.

View attachment 2183776


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2012)

Damn Doob. Rough day. It's so hard with pets because most of the time it's us 'deciding' when they are going to go. What a horrible thing to ever have to decide. I think about losing one of mine constantly and half the time come to the conclusion it might be worth not having pets at all, just to not go though the heartache of losing them. We will all be thinking of you two humans and your little one. I'll give wrigley (our grey one) a lot of extra attention today.

I'm glad we could all be as much a part of your little ones life as we were. She is a 6er forever.

One thing I know... she has a great group waiting for her in kitty heaven.

Hugs to you and the Mrs Doob.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Doob, soory to hear about your kitty, i hope she feels better!!!

DST I am sure Mrs DST was thrilled when she came home to that spread! You got skillz my friend, I would pay top dollar for that spread in a restaurant.

Duch congrats on getting the larger place, do you need help getting Larry out? I just moved from a 1 bedroom apartment to a house with a large yard. Almost a culture shock for me cause I have so much space.

Have a great day Sixerz!

Peace

FM


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2012)

The putting in place of my buddies plants went well. We started around 10pm and I finished up about 530am. The grow space is actually 8' x 12' (2.4 x 3.7 m ). We took them all out, put in the board for the screen, trimmed them all down quite a bit, then put them back in with the screen in place. There were some other little things, but that was about it.

I definitely think the amount of popcorn to trim went way down. I think this will be looking amazing in a few weeks. At least I hope so.

Description in the titles... just put your mouse over each pic
(sure would be nice to have the pictures upload in the order one picked them)

I'm in there waiving to you all. I'm 5'10 by the way.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2012)

100sq ft of perfection pic is bad ass.i see amazement in that room,soon to come.
real great work jig.


----------



## phishtank (May 25, 2012)

damn jig wish my room was that clean. If my current growing area wasnt temporary I would have put more time into it. But right now i've got 5 week old girls that need to get flipped asap so just kinda threw my shit together.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

I def can relate and have compassion for anyone who has lost or is loosing a pet  it is not an easy thing to go through, you are in my prayers!


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

Jig you just that dudes crop!! Exellent work bro!


----------



## MJAddington (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys!

Sorry for the long wait but I hit a serious artists block but my latest Mary Jane is complete and this thread was a big part of my inspiration. 

So meet Mary Jane Hyde who is checking out her "plants". Hope you all like!


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2012)

Doobie, very sorry to hear about your kitty. 10 years is a long time, I'm sure she'll be very missed. Thinking of you this weekend as you guys go through this. 

Jig, that is really impressive! I hope your friend is very grateful for all your help. 

Hey FM. Larry's leaving on his own so all's cool there. Not a day too soon. I'm hoping to maybe have a little influence with picking the new folks to move in. 

On a good note, my wife finally got a call for a job interview today and even though the appointment isn't for a few weeks (???) it's a nice change and a good way to start the weekend. 

MJ, nice new piece you got there. Loving the big buds!


----------



## Hotsause (May 25, 2012)

Tea Mmmmmm lol











Nice pic mj


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2012)

After a long night awake and all day waiting for the time, we decided that it's too early to have her put down.

Plus she hid under the bed as soon as she heard the pet carrier being readied (she HATES those things) and the only way to get her out would be to take apart the bed and herd her, snatch her up and get her in the carrier, and the vets office will be closed by then.
We don't want her last times with us to end like that, so we are just going to keep her comfortable, for as long or as short of time that is, until it it's truly apparent that it's time.
It may only be a few days, a week, two weeks, whatever, but she just doesn't seem like she's in any more pain than recovering from her biopsy from last week, so we are going to monitor her closely through the weekend and see how she does, but her appetite is good, and she's as mobile as ever, so I just don't think she's ready to go.
We have two vets lined up in case she has an emergency, so if she gets bad fast, we can at least make sure she doesn't suffer long.
In the mean time, we have or little girl for a few more days at least, and I am happy for that.
I haven't slept much in the last week, and haven't slept for two days now, nor eaten much, so the wife picked me up a burger & fries that I'm about to re-heat and wolf down.
A huge thanks to all the well wishers! 
One of the many reasons why I love Club 600.


p.s.
The other day someone mentioned auxins, and I doodled out the basics of another rap/R&B song.
Just a first draft that will need lots of TLC:

----------
"Olly, Olly Auxin Free"
©2012 DoobieBrother


Plant auxins
in relation to tropisms,

both geo
and photo,

are hormones 
regulating cell growth
using their concentrations
and accumulations

with regards to 
position 
and location

relative to the source 
of both gravity 
and light.

Super Crop
SCROG
or LST

are the means to make your plants
behave in ways they wouldn't otherwise

by bending 
or cracking
and skewing their skies

thus making them believe in our incredible lies.

To promote cell growth 
expose hidden bud sites to light
Think in horizontal planes
let your girls flex their genetic might.

Adapting to conditions 
at the flip of a switch.
Can't wait to smoke her
makes my third eye itch

_From clone_
_From seed_
_They grow_
_We feed_
_They love_
_We need_
_Huge piles of weed_

If you want to make your flowers
follow your flow
Then perpendicular to the light source is the way to go,
but if you're finger-banging Mother Nature better keep it on the down low.

_Olly, olly_
_auxin free..._


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2012)

Here is a pic of her taken a few hours ago:

(her name is Cricket)


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

Pretty Kitty


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2012)

Ahhhhh.... cricket loves her dad!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2012)

Man do they have intuition!
She's already calmed back down to "normal" (she's a twitchy cat who gets scared easy), and is now resting on her blanket-pad in the main bedroom like nothing else is going on.
Both the wife & I are relieved, and I know Cricket can sense that.
We'll take it one day at a time with her, but we both feel we made the right choice, so there is calm in the household tonight.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

DEVILS are on their way to the Stanley Cup Finals. I am going on line and looking for tickets, they will play in LA for game 3 and 4. Never been to a Cup game so I cant let this one go by. I gotta get tickets.

Duch congrats to the wifey, hope she lands the job. Extra cash is always a bonus.

Doob, so sorry bro, keep your chin up.

Peace Sixerz

FM


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

Yay good to know she is comfortable still praying for you and Cricket


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

Cheapest tickets for the cup are $400 a piece


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

yeah and 1st row behind the net is 9,000.00


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2012)

One of the sexiest fucking things iv seen in a long time  Like a whole gang of long legs and short skirts lol,,,, not to mention their all bent over and shit  ok ok Ill stop.


jigfresh said:


> The putting in place of my buddies plants went well. We started around 10pm and I finished up about 530am. The grow space is actually 8' x 12' (2.4 x 3.7 m ). We took them all out, put in the board for the screen, trimmed them all down quite a bit, then put them back in with the screen in place. There were some other little things, but that was about it.
> 
> I definitely think the amount of popcorn to trim went way down. I think this will be looking amazing in a few weeks. At least I hope so.
> 
> ...




Hey MJ, thats a great picture, what more can a man ask for, big buds and perfect boobs! jk, I like the painting more than just that l-) Whats the size / medium? Feels good to get that block done with,,, open the flood gates! 


MJAddington said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry for the long wait but I hit a serious artists block but my latest Mary Jane is complete and this thread was a big part of my inspiration.
> 
> So meet Mary Jane Hyde who is checking out her "plants". Hope you all like!





Awwwwwwwwwwwww shit! 



Hotsause said:


> Tea Mmmmmm lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy feeling to have your team in something  



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> DEVILS are on their way to the Stanley Cup Finals. I am going on line and looking for tickets, they will play in LA for game 3 and 4. Never been to a Cup game so I cant let this one go by. I gotta get tickets.
> 
> Duch congrats to the wifey, hope she lands the job. Extra cash is always a bonus.
> 
> ...





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> yeah and 1st row behind the net is 9,000.00








Phishtank that room is nice and those ballasts pretty damn sweet. Augmented co2 im guessing?


DST that FSM pr0n is epic lol

Doob Im thinking of you and yours,,, rest easy buddy.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 25, 2012)

DST that's a badass meal..

I wish I had time to cook more! Awesome! Good to see old members and new in the 600. 

Happy holiday weekend to all of you, keep your nugz frosted, your tents cool and your pipes packed!

SB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2012)

whens the next contest?


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whens the next contest?


Page 6000...


----------



## phishtank (May 26, 2012)

I'm using a fuzzy logic controller/monitor and a bottle.


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2012)

cant wait till august hahahah these pc should be done sumtime then


----------



## DST (May 26, 2012)

Wow HS, that Tea is doing it's thing for sure. Nice buds there!!!!!


Hotsause said:


> Romulan Pre Chop Day 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 26, 2012)

That is freaking aweseom Jig. So is the guy giving yoiu half his yield? lol cause I reckon you probably just doubled it for him.


jigfresh said:


> The putting in place of my buddies plants went well. We started around 10pm and I finished up about 530am. The grow space is actually 8' x 12' (2.4 x 3.7 m ). We took them all out, put in the board for the screen, trimmed them all down quite a bit, then put them back in with the screen in place. There were some other little things, but that was about it.
> 
> I definitely think the amount of popcorn to trim went way down. I think this will be looking amazing in a few weeks. At least I hope so.
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2012)

g-13 finally dry got 54g off her


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2012)

Nice bud ^^^ 



Soooo anyone ells notice the rep given thing with the "reputation power" lol I dont know why but the rep power thing made me laugh. My rep power is 145 whats yours? lol

Late morning for me! I dont sleep this late very often anymore. I got more tomatoes to prune and train today, I did two 75 foot rows yesterday and got 2 more rows to do today.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2012)

Rep power 186. I guess I can say I do one thing bigger than whodat. REPs! lol

Glad you guys are figuring things out Doobie.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2012)

Haha Jigs doing it big! How many points do you have?!?!?!?! I have 13906 lol 
Btw just thought I tell you again, You pimped out that grow room so hard lol "pimp my grow" 

Anyone heard from headsup? I havent seen him post in a LONG time! hopefully hes just tied up with that women of his.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2012)

Once again, I see your rep points and raise you a few hundred. 17774.

Last I heard from heads up was a couple weeks ago. I sent a fucking spam email from my account (it got hacked) and heads up wrote back asking about it. He's still out there somewhere. Come on home, old friend.

Thanks for the props on the plant work. I had a lot of fun doing it. I can tell you it would be cool to have such a big grow space... BUT very overwhelming if you don't do it right. If I ever did such a large grow I would have things dialed in like no tomorrow, because changing things on the fly for 30 plants in 100 sq.ft. is no joke.

Quiet in here on a saturday morning.

PM me... or post in my thread if you know much about any of the following. I need some help.
1. Home security systems
2. Home Audio Receivers
3. Wireless Streaming Internet listening device things (Sonos or others)


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2012)

A room like that is allot of work, but its also so much dank lol.

Shit you raised me a few thousand! I guess Im just not that likeable! okok surly you cant raise me on likes given! 9030.

Damn this coffee milkshake kicks ass! Made with bluebell coffee ice cream.


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here on a saturday morning.
> 
> PM me... or post in my thread if you know much about any of the following. I need some help.
> 1. Home security systems
> ...


My definition of home security is a pack of german shepherds with an attitude....sorry, I know this doesn't answer your question, but it is effective and reliable, but it requires daily maintenace.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2012)

Good question whodat. I was wondering the same thing recently. Maybe he's lurking and will pop his head up now. No pun intended. hehe 

Good morning guys. I'm a 124. pretty respectable I guess. The other number's 12000ish so it looks like some pretty respectable people like me back. Much respect. 

I think I can help you with a couple of those things Jig. I'll pop over and see you. 

Good day everyone else. Nice bud budolski, I'd be happy with just under 2 zips a plant.


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2012)

been on here 2 year and just noticed how to leave sumone rep hahaha


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2012)

Yeah well my rep power is 40 bitches


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2012)

how do i find my rep power like


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2012)

budolskie said:


> g-13 finally dry got 54g off her


How does the G-13 smoke?


budolskie said:


> how do i find my rep power like


Go to MY Rollitup, and scroll down to latest reputation given(rep power)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

G-13 is some serious tasty bud to smoke! So much flavor smoking G-13 and a very nice high.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

Stank Ape Close up, Day 36 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2012)

Nice bill! I guess septic sapien didn't make the cut lol.

Quiet in here, oh yeah it's Saturday and everyone els has a life.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

Not I says the fly.

Two kids = no life. lol

The baby is growing like a weed. he is almost 5 months now, and he is wearing clothes size 18 mo.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2012)

What nute line are you using? Lol

Ill be on the porch listening to music and smoking bowls tonight.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> What nute line are you using? Lol
> 
> Ill be on the porch listening to music and smoking bowls tonight.


I think he is lacing the boy's formula with roids!!!


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> How does the G-13 smoke?
> 
> 
> Go to MY Rollitup, and scroll down to latest reputation given(rep power)


Yes it's lovely like haha hope it last 2 weeks and my rep power 2514


----------



## DST (May 26, 2012)

hehe, this made me giggle....must be a healthy lad BC!!!!!


billcollector99 said:


> The baby is growing like a weed. he is almost 5 months now, and he is wearing clothes size 18 mo.


Morning everyone, what's all this REP power, lol.....

Is it like:
[youtube]8wl-tQPPm9c[/youtube]

lmao, Cringer....


----------



## DST (May 26, 2012)

I don't think you want to know my REP power, mwahahahahaha......


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2012)

DST said:


> hehe, this made me giggle....must be a healthy lad BC!!!!!
> 
> 
> Morning everyone, what's all this REP power, lol.....
> ...


Since I quit the internet porn today, I haven't Mastered My Universe in... what time is it?

[video=youtube_share;sdwzZmDjpZs]http://youtu.be/sdwzZmDjpZs[/video]


----------



## supchaka (May 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't think you want to know my REP power, mwahahahahaha......


I know it's alot cuz mine would jump several hundred when you hit me


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

quit pr0n, what is this blasphemy you talk of......


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

Morning mate, how goes it?

enjoying the DOG....?

pics coming up.


supchaka said:


> I know it's alot cuz mine would jump several hundred when you hit me


Word of warning to anyone who likes a good swally of ye olde amber nectar (be it beer, whiskey, or whatever)!!!

When having shakey hand syndrome the following morning, don't try and harvest pollen from plants with the tub of pollen from the whole weeks work in your hand......otherwise it may just fall out of your hand and go everywhere....ffs!!  lmfao. Anyway, managed to rescue some it it, but I could have punched myself very hard in the face! Luckily it is still producing as well....


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2012)

Morning mate! How's sunday over there? lol, shaky hand syndrome isn't good for much, lol.

My girls are starting to develop some real nice looking buds. These things are gonna be fatties by the end of it.


----------



## StonedYa? (May 27, 2012)

Can you Clone with a MH 250w?


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

Outdoor Headbands.
















Little Puppies ready for big girl pots....





Chilling next to the new DOG Mom.





Old DOG mom stretching her wings in the VERTDOGSCROG...











drum roll................
........regular DOGs bx1 Males. Bloody hell these are a spicey lot, really really nice smelling, all of them! what to do, lol.






























reg DOG girl. 











Kush2 x Exodus Cheese (it's a MALE ) And also stink like a mofo. I think it looks lquite cheesey/skunkey to be honest. Sativa dom looking as well.











Pollenated - DOG for DOGbx1 seeds.






Mom dog in flower 9 days.






Just running 2 shelves at the moment.
Top





Bottom





And the ones on the right are the KandyKushxChemDxStomperOG from the fairy. Def one femal in there, hoping they all are, bomb ass weed.





Livers, still got another one to take down. But I have missed it.
















And thats the update for today....have a nice Sunday.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

Hello lad, Sunday is another cracking day. I think we are going for a cycle today. Blue skies everywhere.

Here's to fat buds.


jigfresh said:


> Morning mate! How's sunday over there? lol, shaky hand syndrome isn't good for much, lol.
> 
> My girls are starting to develop some real nice looking buds. These things are gonna be fatties by the end of it.





StonedYa? said:


> Can you Clone with a MH 250w?


Yes, bit of overkill really, you can clone with a small cfl or something similar.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 27, 2012)

hello friends...hope all is well 
been busy, working, on holiday at the beach, new dog, life is good
chopped a couple of my brazil girls tonight and i remembered to take pictures. i love this strain. have the ex cheese and master kush flourishing as well in the sunnyboy household. that kush surely is a creeper 


and some holiday photos


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

LOVING THE BEACH SHOTS!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!

and the chubby colas aint bad either

Enjoy that lovely sand Sunnyboy!!!

peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well out there!
Some trivialities I was pursuing this morning:

600
from wikipedia.com


====================
Mathematical properties-


Six hundred is a composite number, an abundant number, a pronic number, a Harshad number and an apologetic number.
----------
In other fields-


In the United States, a credit score of 600 or below is considered a poor score, thus limiting available credit (or requiring the borrower to pay higher interest rates).
600 is also the advertised number of miles that NASCAR runs in the Coca-Cola 600, the longest race on any of the NASCAR circuits.
====================


Year 600 (DC) was a leap year starting on Friday (link will display the full calendar) of the Julian calendar. 
The denomination 600 for this year has been used since the early medieval period, when the Anno Domini calendar era became the prevalent method in Europe for naming years.
--------------------


Events:
----------
By place-


World-
The population of the Earth rises to about 208 million people.


Europe-
Smallpox arrives in Europe for the first time.
King Ingvar of Sweden invades Estonia but is killed by the locals.


Asia-
The Persians begin to use windmills for irrigation.
Chaturanga is played in its current form in India.


America-
Loma Caldera in El Salvador erupts, burying the Maya village of Joya de Cerén.
The Hopewell tradition of North America ceases to be the dominant culture.
The city of Teotihuacán in what is now central Mexico begins to grow unstable, as they exhaust their resources until their inevitable collapse (possibly caused by the Toltec) circa 700.
Nazca culture ends in the Andes.
Moche culture ends in the Andes.
Middle Horizon period starts in the Andes.
----------
By topic-


Arts and sciences-
The moldboard plow is invented in eastern Europe.
The earliest references to chess are found in the Persian work Karnamak-i-Artakhshatr-i-Papakan, and the Indian works of Subandhu's Vasavadatta and Banabhatta's Harsha Charitha.
600-750 - Maguey Bloodletting Ritual, fragment of a fresco from Teotihuacan, Mexico, is made. Teotihuacan culture. It is now kept at The Cleveland Museum of Art.


Religion-
Pope Gregory I codifies what comes to be known as Gregorian chant.
Construction on the monastery of St. Catherine is begun on Mount Sinai.
Irish missionaries preach in Scotland and Germany.
Chinese-influenced sculptures of Buddha begin to be created in Japan.
Sumatra, Java, and the surrounding islands are converted to Buddhism.
Augustine of Canterbury converts Ethelbert of Kent to Christianity (approximate date).
Nubian rulers become Christian (approximate date).


Births-
Ali ibn Abi Talib, Sh&#299;&#8216;ah Im&#257;m and the fourth caliph of Sunni Islam
Candrakirti, Indian Madhyamaka philosopher


Deaths-
Venantius Fortunatus, bishop of Poitiers, one of the last representatives of Classical Latin poetry
King Beop of Baekje, king of the Baekje Kingdom of Korea
Yang Jun
====================


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

been a while since i updated on the ol' 600 thread 

day 15 Flowering Jack x Skunk


----------



## dr green dre (May 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Mom dog in flower 9 days.
> 
> And the ones on the right are the KandyKushxChemDxStomperOG from the fairy. Def one femal in there, hoping they all are, bomb ass weed.
> 
> ...


Another blazing day.. Not good when you have 4 lights running!! and now can only manage 2 @29.c..

Looking good around there.. Didn't notice how many shelves you were using before, got myself a similar space but in two minds and i'd have too get another cooltube too. Question though wheres your filter and whats the size..

Anyway.. Did you locate them labels from the fairy? 
Have a good one 6..


----------



## stumpjumper (May 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> been a while since i updated on the ol' 600 thread
> 
> day 15 Flowering Jack x Skunk


Great pics!! You have a Canon or what?


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Morning mate! How's sunday over there? lol, shaky hand syndrome isn't good for much, lol.
> 
> My girls are starting to develop some real nice looking buds. These things are gonna be fatties by the end of it.


glad things are looking good for ya,i was a lil iffy about them,being i did not really work the male befor,but i know the mom was a blast.

@dst
very nice room as always,i got a few of them headband seeds...hmm,i think im going to pop them,i still remember that smoke...oh'so good.
im so ready to add some reg dog to the g.stash,along with some blue pit.
what would you say the stertch is,on them candy cross?glad you like that smoke to.

these hit my g,stash today...........and will hit the mix next week.


nice shots mysunnyboy,and flow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Aye, anybody. If my Soil dries up a bit (not completely) but like 85% . Does my microbial life and/or myco in the drier parts die off ?


----------



## dr green dre (May 27, 2012)

Wow that fairy moves quick gen ..

A few un burnt shots from the grow...
cheese -sunshine daydream-Lemon cheese- Crystal Urk

View attachment 2186586View attachment 2186587View attachment 2186588


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 27, 2012)

Well some update pics, man all I can say about my 600w JD light ballast is it doesn't break a sweat!I can put my hand on it, and feels cool to the touch.  love how my 600w won't burn my plants touching the glass!Like my 1000w.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aye, anybody. If my Soil dries up a bit (not completely) but like 85% . Does my microbial life and/or myco in the drier parts die off ?


i would think not so much,it might be helpful,in the process of other things going on down under.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> i would think not so much,it might be helpful,in the process of other things going on down under.


the drying out may be helpful.? another funny thing is. when i made my flower tea, it didnt foam up much. but when i made my veg tea it foamed over.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the drying out may be helpful.? another funny thing is. when i made my flower tea, it didnt foam up much. but when i made my veg tea it foamed over.


just some info.........
http://www.naturalenviro.com/Article.php?ArticleSKU=Soil-Building

this one is a good read>>>> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC404416/


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Good morning to the 600!
Pics from indoor/outdoor later


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Good morning to the 600!
> Pics from indoor/outdoor later


Will be waiting


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Great pics!! You have a Canon or what?


I have a Samsung WB150F 14.2mp, it has full manual mode so that helps getting some clear shots, and the HPS doesn't bother it at all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> just some info.........
> http://www.naturalenviro.com/Article.php?ArticleSKU=Soil-Building
> 
> this one is a good read>>>> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC404416/


Read it & rep'd


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

camera batt is charging


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> camera batt is charging


andale pues

hurry the fuck up. lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2012)

lol.... was looking at that for a few minutes before I knew what you said. I miss living where people speak spanish all the time.  que pena


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> .
> 
> Anyway.. Did you locate them labels from the fairy?
> Have a good one 6..


I have not checked, they will be there...what am I looking for again, lol....???



genuity said:


> glad things are looking good for ya,i was a lil iffy about them,being i did not really work the male befor,but i know the mom was a blast.
> 
> @dst
> *what would you say the stertch is,on them candy cross?*.


They aare quite stretchy to be honest mate. The last ones where as well, but the nugs were solid dynamite...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> lol.... was looking at that for a few minutes before I knew what you said. I miss living where people speak spanish all the time.  que pena


Where I live, Spanish is all they speak, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I have not checked, they will be there...what am I looking for again, lol....???


ffs.... i'm paying more attention than you lol. He wants you to take a pic of the labels so he can have a look, see if he can figure out what the hell they say. At least that's the way I've understood it. I remember when you and I played the "What is written on that" game.

Oh, and now that I'm smoking a bit... I gotta say that OG seed I grew out... that is my favorite smoke these days. Lovely lovely high. Too bad she yeilded small. Smoking on Dog/ Banana salad bowls today.

Also, a tip for all the married men out there. I declared this weekend "wife-end" and while I may not be getting to do everything how I want it, she is mighty happy. Might want to make some weekend soon 'wife end' as well... see what happens.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

Not sure about Wife end, but someone will be getting a bell end the night, lol.....ffs, I just cycled 50km today because mrs DST wanted to (hope it still works, lmfao).


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Where I live, Spanish is all they speak, lol.


You shoulda seen my apartment when I moved to LA. It was something else. I think my favorite part of living with all mexicans was all the family members. Oh my street right now, there are pretty much only 30-65 year olds, mostly one generation homes. In that complex there were so many kids and grandparents, and great grandparents. Music all the time, food trucks with everything you need on the weekends. While I do enjoy the quiet up here in the mountains, there is quite a bit of humanity missing.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Some outdoor pics some are from over the roof on top of the ladder.

This is not my best grow, but I am posting pica anyway lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

Stay off the ladder bro.

We dont need a repeat, lol.

And Jig, TBH I love living where I do, its ALL families, and everyone here is sooo friendly.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

Ay doob, hows your music track coming along?


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

I get vertigo and dizzieness sometimes. I have inner ear things going on I think.


----------



## dr green dre (May 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I have not checked, they will be there...what am I looking for again, lol....???





jigfresh said:


> ffs.... i'm paying more attention than you lol. He wants you to take a pic of the labels so he can have a look, see if he can figure out what the hell they say. At least that's the way I've understood it. I remember when you and I played the "What is written on that" game.


 Yeah Jig's spot on there dst,i was talking about the plants you had labelled in your update before the last.. uk cheese X urk breeze ..


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

C if this works got the rollitup app if so its blue dream 3rd week flower


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

Well c it works will post more soon that was the 1000watt side.......here is my mommy from seed I bred its oaksterdam purple kush x the flav


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

Can't find anyone that has or herd of this cross anyone ever herd of it before hopin to have a winner


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Can't find anyone that has or herd of this cross anyone ever herd of it before hopin to have a winner


That's one the joys of growing, you never know until you're through.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> That's one the joys of growing, you never know until you're through.
> 
> 
> cof


Taking clones in few weeks and then we shall c I've flowered both strains and both were great


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

600 watter side jilly bean ...


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

I have a cross that noone seems to have had b4 as well. Salmon Creek Big Bud X GDP


----------



## Shwagbag (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have a cross that noone seems to have had b4 as well. Salmon Creek Big Bud X GDP


I love me some mystery meat! Like CoF said, it adds a little extra enjoyment to the first run


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I love me some mystery meat! Like CoF said, it adds a little extra enjoyment to the first run


GDP is supposedly Purple Urkle x Big Bid, so now to re-cross the GDP with Big-bud might make for a GDP with even more yield?


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Some indoor pics
Grape kRush
Purple Urkle
Harlequin
Gurple
not nec in that order


I have been so distracted this grow that I dont even know when I switched them to flower?!? I am thinking about 5 weeks though maybe....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> GDP is supposedly Purple Urkle x Big Bid, so now to re-cross the GDP with Big-bud might make for a GDP with even more yield?


and maybe less potent, i heard gdp was a one hitter


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and maybe less potent, i heard gdp was a one hitter


Maybe mine was a knock-off or I grew it so-so. I have some in a jar still. It is potent, but mostly its muchie inducing.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have a cross that noone seems to have had b4 as well. Salmon Creek Big Bud X GDP


Buddy has it he got it in Redding but ya not a common one around us


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay doob, hows your music track coming along?


I start recording the vocals tomorrow, if no emergencies pop up.
I took a break from everything this weekend, except for playing my bass a few hours a day.
But it's time to get crackalackin' and get some stuff done.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> GDP is supposedly Purple Urkle x Big Bid, so now to re-cross the GDP with Big-bud might make for a GDP with even more yield?


From what I herd yes ur spot on guess they back crossed it trying to gt bigger yield""........u wnt a good GDP get original kens Estes kit of kens GDP very frosty very colorfully and packs a punch like. No other yield is awesome also


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Kens cut yields better than reg gdp?


----------



## method2mymadness (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Kens cut yields better than reg gdp?


From what I have seen yes


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2012)

my pc seedlings do u think i need to start mixing low amounts of nutes its only on 2 plants or should i leave a couple days see if rest go like this.. first 2 pics are same plant 2nd pic is a another and the 4th is all my seedlings just started between 17/5 - 20/5


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Woooohoooo Day 1 of Flowering. prOn will be coming my fellow prOn-a-holics

*Memorial Day prOn
*



Hope you all enjoyed the holiday weekend.

FM


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2012)

budolskie said:


> my pc seedlings do u think i need to start mixing low amounts of nutes its only on 2 plants or should i leave a couple days see if rest go like this.. first 2 pics are same plant 2nd pic is a another and the 4th is all my seedlings just started between 17/5 - 20/5


They are not ready for nutes yet. Wait until the next set of leaves forms and are open....usually by 2 weeks after germination.
As a sugguestion, if you plant in the bottom 1/3rd of a cup, then you can add medium to support the weak stem by burying it and not have to rely on sticks.


cof


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> They are not ready for nutes yet. Wait until the next set of leaves forms and are open....usually by 2 weeks after germination.
> As a sugguestion, if you plant in the bottom 1/3rd of a cup, then you can add medium to support the weak stem by burying it and not have to rely on sticks.
> 
> 
> cof


cheers i now know for next time, i will plant them deeper once i repot in a week or 2


----------



## DST (May 28, 2012)

Swooping through, taking a break from the sun and the culling of unwanted males! Good Ganja Vibes for the Flowering FM!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 28, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> 600 watter side jilly bean ...


Nice I always wanted Jilly for the wife.. every bean I ever tried from TGA that was not a clone has been male. Even a 5 packer was all males.. bah.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2012)

Just some Monday morning strawberry pR0n:
(grown under the ol' 600w Eye Hortilux)













[video=youtube_share;qyKjaS3mn60]http://youtu.be/qyKjaS3mn60[/video]

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Excellent work Doob!!! I need to start growing some soon. Thanks for the strawberry prOn..


----------



## phishtank (May 28, 2012)

First day of 12/12 under 4 600W digilux's



View attachment 2188395


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2012)

hell doobie,them some bright reds.

nice room phishtank.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 28, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Nice I always wanted Jilly for the wife.. every bean I ever tried from TGA that was not a clone has been male. Even a 5 packer was all males.. bah.


Where u located my partner has the mom to it and a a few other tga strains and ya males are common with tga in my op


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

My Hawaiian Cougar Kush (Outdoor Veg prOn)

View attachment 2188409View attachment 2188436

Peace

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My Hawaiian Cougar Kush (Outdoor Veg prOn)
> 
> View attachment 2188409View attachment 2188407View attachment 2188436
> 
> ...


Gotta black out the Tropic part, and replace it with cougar


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

I dont have the skillz but sure someone in the club can. Would be dope if they could use the same kind of font and have a capital "C"


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

A local friend of mine really likes the Jilly Bean.

Those strawberries are super sweet looking Doob!


----------



## method2mymadness (May 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> A local friend of mine really likes the Jilly Bean.
> 
> Those strawberries are super sweet looking Doob!


Have yet to ever try it or grow it this is first time


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Have yet to ever try it or grow it this is first time


His grew around 13 ft tall outside lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> His grew around 13 ft tall outside lol.


Mine are like 4 n half foot from soil but there indoor


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Mine are like 4 n half foot from soil but there indoor


That is still tall for an indoor


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day 6 double O....

Flowering Day 3 (pre-flOwer prOn)
Strains: Sour Diesel x BB, Skunky Monkey and Purple Le' Pew

View attachment 2189407View attachment 2189405

Cant wait to flex some serious bud prOn off these plants.
@ duch, I have a MD in there, she is the one that is top'd and the tallest of the group. Its been some time since I grown it but we shall see what she does. 

Be safe and Peace

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Some actual VEGGIE porn, lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

That strawberry container is a Dome Rocker!!! LOL BC hits his dome on that shit all the time!


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

More outdoor pics


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2012)

Morning pre 6 amers in the uk and every body else in the six hun, another balmy day over here lol. Im compleatly outa pot today. Straight as a wonky arrow me lol. So far so good but everyones asleep hahaha>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:fag:


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Morning mr west.

Hope the day doesnt go too roughly for you.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2012)

Morning bill mate, if it gets too bad I have some 4 week old bud under lights i can scrump lol. I have known the livers/ blues to work at pre 5 weeks but i hate chopping a plant b4 its diggidy dankalicious. The fairy is on the case for me, jus hoping she dunt get waylaid somewhere lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2012)

The old rule of thumb when waiting for a delivery is to multiply the estimated time by five and if it occurs during this time consider yourself lucky. Maybe your fairy will have Godspeed....I guess if it did then you would already have it....


cof


----------



## DST (May 28, 2012)

Even Fairy's get public holidays!!!! lol.

Moring eveyone, some nice ass in the thread!!! And some lovely buds and green stuff too


----------



## DST (May 28, 2012)

unfortunately you would need the original file to work with, this file looks about 30kb.......


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My Hawaiian Cougar Kush (Outdoor Veg prOn)
> 
> View attachment 2188407
> Peace
> ...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

DST said:


> unfortunately you would need the original file to work with, this file looks about 30kb.......


It looks more like a chin rest for me....wifey cant tweak it?


----------



## DST (May 28, 2012)

I very much doubt it, she would need something with more data and size to work with lad.....I wonder if there is a larger sized file on the net somewhere?

Looks like the heatwave is over, back to cloudyness today.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2012)

I had a hot day today, ran the A/C. Nite Sixerz!

FM


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2012)

I think there was a 10 day heat wave the first time i went to dam with my parents in 1989 lol. Since then i have been saying mays good for heatwaves and its taken this long for it to happen lmao.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My Hawaiian Cougar Kush (Outdoor Veg prOn)
> 
> View attachment 2188409View attachment 2188407View attachment 2188436
> 
> ...


How's about this?


----------



## flowamasta (May 29, 2012)

LOL! love that Cougar re-make of that sexy red ass there!! yuuuuumy pity it aint HD so i can zoom in on that camel toe 

day 17 flowering peoples! *GO THE 600's!!! here's my Monster plant
















*


----------



## spoad (May 29, 2012)

Just aquick question for you guys here at club 600,...im currently running a 600w with 13 big bud x northern lights and im wanting to no if this many lumes will be enough to get a good yeild from my plants?i have another 2 600w but dont no if id have to run c02 and to be honest the space would heat up if i added another 600,all plants are in bat special soil and on organic nutes,cheers and look forward to your help...peace!!!


----------



## nas2007 (May 29, 2012)

spoad said:


> Just aquick question for you guys here at club 600,...im currently running a 600w with 13 big bud x northern lights and im wanting to no if this many lumes will be enough to get a good yeild from my plants?i have another 2 600w but dont no if id have to run c02 and to be honest the space would heat up if i added another 600,all plants are in bat special soil and on organic nutes,cheers and look forward to your help...peace!!!


i go with 100w per plant works out good,


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

spoad said:


> Just aquick question for you guys here at club 600,...im currently running a 600w with 13 big bud x northern lights and im wanting to no if this many lumes will be enough to get a good yeild from my plants?i have another 2 600w but dont no if id have to run c02 and to be honest the space would heat up if i added another 600,all plants are in bat special soil and on organic nutes,cheers and look forward to your help...peace!!!


from your info,one 600 for 13 plants(big bud x nl) is not going to cut it.find away to put another 600 or 2 in your room,get a AC,and make it work.
or take out some plants.
how big you want to let the plant get?


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2012)

What's the size of your room? 50 watts a square foot is a good number IMO.



Morning sixers!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 29, 2012)

MMM Chemdog.. few more weeks... morning 600s

View attachment 2189895View attachment 2189896


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2012)

It depends on how large the plants get in veg. There are 40 under two 600's at this time using 12" plants to start bloom. They'll finish between 18"-36" and yield between 3/4's to 2 oz's depending on strain.


cof


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

spoad said:


> Just aquick question for you guys here at club 600,...im currently running a 600w with 13 big bud x northern lights and im wanting to no if this many lumes will be enough to get a good yeild from my plants?i have another 2 600w but dont no if id have to run c02 and to be honest the space would heat up if i added another 600,all plants are in bat special soil and on organic nutes,cheers and look forward to your help...peace!!!


I personally would calculate the lumens. If your HPS is rated at 95,000lm, then at 2 feet away it's 23,750lm, at 3 feet it's 5,937lm. So a 600 watt bulb has an effective radius of 2 feet. So any plants that are not within 3 feet will not receive the minimum 15,000lm assuming the plant is 12" high.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2012)

A little morning pR0n for you:

(day 40 of 12/12)

BMF #1













BMF #2













Deep Blue (F2) undergoing LST'ing
(showed off her first pistils yesterday)








macro shots of some BMF from above:


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

more gals in the room....





and this gal,she is a main stay.











good day 600.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 29, 2012)

Nice and frosty Gen... yum. +rep sir


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

likes me some chem,can you tell me more about her?
that BMF,is killa doobie,whats her smells like?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2012)

Hi, gen, some great looking plants you have in your garden!

The BMF pheno's I grew this time have a normal funky, spicy pine tree smell.
These ones have almost no pinks or reds in the calyxes, or any purple resins.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 29, 2012)

lol any you guys do clones and not put names on them think you would know the names, lol I did.Now I write the names on the leafs.


----------



## dr green dre (May 29, 2012)

Nice doobie,Bigbuddah and gen.. some frosty shots up in here.. Could do with some chem ,bmf or that grape gum right about now.. 
helped a couple guys do there thing and thought i'd be nice this week .. guess not but i'll ave some engineers dream in a few days .. Road bud until then. 

peace.dre


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

Lol, if you really know your girl though, You can see her ass in a line-up with a blind fold.


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol any you guys do clones and not put names on them think you would know the names, lol I did.Now I write the names on the leafs.


I only have one mystery plant at this time....there have been as many as 5. They can usually be identified by smell.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 29, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I only have one mystery plant at this time....there have been as many as 5. They can usually be identified by smell.
> 
> 
> cof


true but there still small, I did try that though?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 29, 2012)

I got 7 mother plants right now.Doing cloning, then flower and keep the best 3 or 4


----------



## spoad (May 29, 2012)

Well the plants have been under a 100w t5 for 16days but I'm not classing this as my veg time,when I put them under the HPs they were about 8 inches and really bushy,I was gonna give them another 3 weeks veg them flip them to flower,so I'd hazard a guess and say they would be about 22 inches by that time,I can't take plants out as they are really stout little things and it would be a waste of good plants,I have another 3 600w lights but I'm on a budget with buying Ac conditioners,just thinking if I should just add one more and work on getting temps down with oscillating fans and see how it goes,I'm aiming for around 3 zips a plant.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

spoad said:


> Well the plants have been under a 100w t5 for 16days but I'm not classing this as my veg time,when I put them under the HPs they were about 8 inches and really bushy,I was gonna give them another 3 weeks veg them flip them to flower,so I'd hazard a guess and say they would be about 22 inches by that time,I can't take plants out as they are really stout little things and it would be a waste of good plants,I have another 3 600w lights but I'm on a budget with buying Ac conditioners,just thinking if I should just add one more and work on getting temps down with oscillating fans and see how it goes,I'm aiming for around 3 zips a plant.


In that case, you will need to either side light or you will grow what I refer to as "Larf". "Larf" are flowers that grow in less than 15,000lm. You will notice stretching of the lower limbs, as well as undersized buds that are less potent. I'm not discouraging you at all, please understand.

As for heat, you can dissipate it in two ways. (1) Install an exhaust fan that matches the CFM of the grow room. Mated with a temp controller, heat will be drawn out and replaced with fresh air from your intake vent. 
(2) Install an air conditioner. Because the room is sealed, you will need to amend the atmosphere with CO2. I suggest (1) as it is cheaper and supplies your plants with plenty of fresh air.

Also, make sure your light cycle is running at NIGHT. Electricity is cheaper, and your intake air temp will be 10-15 degrees cooler (F).


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 29, 2012)

genuity said:


> likes me some chem,can you tell me more about her?
> that BMF,is killa doobie,whats her smells like?


Man I am like you have heard TONS of good about her but never tried or grown. I am excited, the smell is amazing, a bit tempermental on nutes but I think a bit more N in start and now are correcting issues. It likes to stretch and grow, so N is used up a lot. At least this pheno, and I have her babies coming up now and their babies and their babies.. lol. I will post my review here for ya, I already like the yield, smell, looks and growth so its a winner winner chicken dinner so far.

It is from Greenhouse Seeds their strain.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> In that case, you will need to either side light or you will grow what I refer to as "Larf". "Larf" are flowers that grow in less than 15,000lm. You will notice stretching of the lower limbs, as well as undersized buds that are less potent. I'm not discouraging you at all, please understand.


What about all the outdoor growers growing under less than 15000 lumens.. 

Why isnt their bud larfy?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What about all the outdoor growers growing under less than 15000 lumens..
> 
> Why isnt their bud larfy?


*GIGGLES*

You think direct sunlight is less than 15,000 lumens? *GIGGLE*


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

Try 100,000 LUX or 100,000 lumens per square Metre.

If a pinhole piece of the sun was on earth, we couldn't get closer than 90 miles away!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Try 100,000 LUX or 100,000 lumens per square Metre.
> 
> If a pinhole piece of the sun was on earth, we couldn't get closer than 90 miles away!


Your answer would be correct if we didnt have clouds on a regular basis..


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Your answer would be correct if we didnt have clouds on a regular basis..


And the more cloud cover you have, the more Larf you'll find. Don't discredit all those sunny days! Plants take full advantage of all the light they receive. Those few sunny days are the Anti-Larf. <83


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

[youtube]24qy1VCFV3I[/youtube]

Sweet song. Great for gardening.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

Guess we are gonna have to agree to disagree.

Light meter readings in full sun come up around 7000-8000 lumens max...

This was done in colorado, a mile closer to the sun then most people at sea level.

On a cloudy day lumen readings drop to 2000 to 3000


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If a pinhole piece of the sun was on earth, we couldn't get closer than 90 miles away!


How is that possible? We create flames hotter than the sun and surly we dont have to be 90 miles away from them lol I guess im not getting it.

I still think the the square footage of your room needs to be factored in, spoad. was it mentioned already?







EDIT:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux


10,000&#8211;25,000 luxFull daylight (not direct sun)[SUP][3][/SUP]32,000&#8211;130,000 luxDirect sunlight



1,000 luxOvercast day;


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Guess we are gonna have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Light meter readings in full sun come up around 7000-8000 lumens max...
> 
> ...


In NW Oregon, I'm getting 45,000 right now, at 10:20am local time. Hmmmmmmm.

Full sun is almost 100,000lux when close to the earth. Cloudy days are 10,000-20,000lux.

I Highly question that experiment. I do understand that different regions of the earth have different light delivery. But I've seen 5,000lm to 10,000lm plants, and they're nothing to drool over, trust me. Are you a CFL grower? Not insulting, just asking. Most CFL growers I debate swear 10K is more than enough. -.-

http://repairfaq.cis.upenn.edu/sam/icets/basicp.htm

Please remember Lux vs Lumens.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

Im talking about taking an actual light meter, going outside and taking a reading to see what that spot is recieveing as far a lumens.

I have flowered with CFL's, HPS, The sun, HPS- MH combo, and have vegged with a wide array and combination of lights.

Spectrum matters more than the amount of light you are throwing at a plant...

And i definitely Do Not believe in the theory that Bigger is Better.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Im talking about taking an actual light meter, going outside and taking a reading to see what that spot is recieveing as far a lumens.
> 
> I have flowered with CFL's, HPS, The sun, HPS- MH combo, and have vegged with a wide array and combination of lights.
> 
> ...


We're on the Club 600 thread. No one here believes bigger is better. I know there is a threshold where more lumens do no good. And yes, spectrum is very important. I recently learned that the red and blue spectrum are more efficiently used by cannabis, BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT AVAILABLE IN THE QUANTITIES THE REST OF THE SPECTRUM IS. This led me to run dual spectrum equipment. WOWZERS. And yes, that was my LUX reading.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

If you have foliage 3 feet or more away from a 600 watt bulb with NO signs of stretch or smaller size, I would love to see the environment.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 29, 2012)

Ohhhh a debate in lighting, my favorite lol. 


Bigger is better.... For penetration purposes and size of footprint specifically for indoor growing. Bigger doesn't necessarily mean better fruits, but it can certainly mean more for a given space and plants of a specific size depending on variables of the grower. So anyone growing 3' of foliage under a 600 is only wasting space and time considering a 600 is really only good for 15-20" of penetration max, less considering shadowing. That's why I love me some canopy control!

There are specific points in the spectrum where plants use light most efficiently, one intersection in the blue - 480nm, one intersection in the red - 660nm, but recent research has shown that nearly the entire spectrum is very useful to plants. A major reason why LED's are not all they are hyped to be, even with their highly specific wavelength targets and generally high output considering their target spectrums.

Here is a fine read for anyone interested in light, plants and the nerds who spend way too much time developing their own spectral analysis. 

http://www.maximumyield.com/features-articles/item/38-photosynthesis-maximized

One has to be careful with a light meter and make sure they're reading it right, there's a big difference between lux and lumens as lux is lumens per square meter. There is a lot of math involved with generating PAR values, lux and lumens, all of it too complex for my brain!

I learned a long time ago you can grow weed under a standard light bulb though lol.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

"bigger is better".........imo.....or should i say "more is better".

i go by the more roots,the more foliage,the more foliage,the more light,to fuel the foliage,which in turns gives you more fruit...................

i got 3 600 hps,in a 8 x 4 cab,light touches every leaf in that bi$#h,no joke


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Ohhhh a debate in lighting, my favorite lol.
> 
> 
> Bigger is better.... For penetration purposes and size of footprint specifically for indoor growing. Bigger doesn't necessarily mean better fruits, but it can certainly mean more for a given space and plants of a specific size depending on variables of the grower. So anyone growing 3' of foliage under a 600 is only wasting space and time considering a 600 is really only good for 15-20" of penetration max, less considering shadowing. That's why I love me some canopy control!
> ...


I solved this problem with a dangley.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2012)

In the words of Rodney Kingston:

"_Can't... can't we all just get a bong?_"

Did a quick-dry (_30-minute cool-down cycle in oven warmed up to 225f_) of some BMF picked last night (_seen in my last post_) and decided to record the blessed event using Ableton Suite 8.2.8 with the "Groove" preset of the "Simple Delay" group of audio effects, and then run the recording through Winamp while video recording it's effects on the "Milkdrop" visualizer.

( *_opening calliope music is mine from a work-in-progress titled "Happy Calliope". _)

( _**it's done in 720, so adjust the settings, go fullscreen, put on the headphones, and spark if you got some! )

( ***oh! I throw in a wee tad of the Tibetan Throat Singing at the end, if you can manage to paddle your way up my thought stream far enough to get there. Don't know if it's a bonus or a punishment. Only Karma can tell you that. _)

[video=youtube_share;WjX7xMxOTPU]http://youtu.be/WjX7xMxOTPU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2012)

My buddy from high school smoked crack with Rodney King, ah the things we are proud of lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 29, 2012)

Tragically funny!
Man!
I'm not "star struck", but I often think what it's be like to trade bong rips & pass j's with celebs or historic figures who were known to partake of the Glorious Herb (or smoked on the sly, but you could see it in their eyes).
I'll bet Einstein rocked a cool Rasta hat.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 29, 2012)

Lol, sweet Doobie! Get lubricated!


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My buddy from high school smoked crack with Rodney King, ah the things we are proud of lol.


thats crazy,back in the day of being a mover,i was moveing Korey Stringer ,and a few of his IR buddys,they was sittin right in the front room,smokeing some good purp smelling buds,like it was nothing at all.
so i said "hey,what the hell is going on",like i did not know,then i busted out my pill bottle of "minn crunch",and my cig one hitter,and set down right next to them big ass dudes,right in the middle of the move.
they lookd at me,i lookd at them........and we kept on smokeing.
and 2 weeks later,he died of heatstroke.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> How's about this?


You mind if I use this as my avatar Doob and FM?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 30, 2012)

(first I've been able to get back into riu since last evening)

I'll leave that up to the two of you.
Either, and both are welcome to it.
That was a quickie, so I can re-do it later so the lettering is spot on, and fix an issue with the capitol "C" and the little sun symbol will be re-sized so it matches the copyright symbol © that it replaced.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

Morning Sixerz, got a lot of catching up to do. I could not get on at all yesterday since the afternoon.

@ Doob, you rock bro, I love the Hawaiian Cougar fix!!! As for the video..I would flip out if I was on acid or shrooms. I think the voice would scare the shit out of me. lol
BMF prOn: meeEEE saWWWW hornYYYY meEE love prOn wROngG timE.



Jig: I would like to see your friend as a older man telling his grand-kids he smoke rock with Rodney. I would rather tell my grand-kids I smoked a bowl with Bill Clinton.

Keep the prOn coming for us prOn whores!

FM


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2012)

A little pron dam good pics for a camera phone huh


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2012)

Pics are jilly dream dream jilly


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

dream queen x jilly bean?


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> dream queen x jilly bean?


Sorry was little baked ...the pics are pic one jilly pic 2 dream pic 3 dream and pic 4 jilly
but that does sound good dream queen x jilly bean


----------



## DST (May 30, 2012)

and some shots of the boys.....

This is the Kush X Exo cheese.... Got a bit of colour in the sac area, lol. Not sure what to do with it.


























One of the remaining DOG bx1 males.











The DOG bx1 my wife describes as "Offensive".












Peace, DST


----------



## Shwagbag (May 30, 2012)

That cougar ass is going to give my avi a run for its money for best ass in the 600 lol. 

Doobie I messed around the house last night working and doing odd projects while I let your youtube channel run. Kept sitting in for breaks here and there. I enjoyed all of your vids, you seem like one cool kat, just doing what you do. I especially enjoyed the Rush bass rips and your family guy singalong lol. 

Get lubricated!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

bubble FTW be it ass or melt. 6


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2012)

Wife has been on a whitey for 3 days now, dizzy, sick feeling, just blah. Any of you peeps seen that kinda shit before? Fuckin crazy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

something else at play there Jigga man. any other symptoms?

could be vertigo??! my lass gets that from the smallest movement. lift etc


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wife has been on a whitey for 3 days now, dizzy, sick feeling, just blah. Any of you peeps seen that kinda shit before? Fuckin crazy.


lets hope the last time you got jiggy,magic happend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 30, 2012)

Might be an inner ear infection.
Should definitely have a doc give her a good once-over to figure out what's going on.

_**edit: would be awesome if it turned out to be an inner jig "infection"!*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 30, 2012)

Here's a cute take on how boring it can sometimes get to play the same song... for the 2,758[SUP]th[/SUP] time.... that month.

[video=youtube_share;LV5_xj_yuhs]http://youtu.be/LV5_xj_yuhs[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

I get dizzy lopsided nausea and headaches. I figured out it is inner ear related from sinus pressure in my ears and everywhere...at least thats what I think it is....


----------



## medheadgrw (May 30, 2012)

medheadgrw said:


> Anyone care to guess what the dry weight will be? Just got done trimming one table...the drying rack is 3 feet diameter.
> 
> View attachment 2148444View attachment 2148445View attachment 2148446


Ok, sorry for the long delay...the correct answer for this one was 503 grams...not bad for one light. I have harvested 3 more lights since this post and each has yielded minimum of 455 so very pleased. 

Newest experiment is lowering plant count by 10 per light. These pics are at day 46 (today) of 72.












































These little guys are 15 days flower of 72


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

NICE EFFIN prOn!!!!!

Fuck yeah medhead!!!! Damn I dont even want to post my pics now. lol

Making a little semi-concealed grow area for my outdoor plant. I still have to add the 5' x 5' screen that will be about 2 1/2' off the ground. I am going to wrap Sun Screen around it and then attach Bamboo fencing . I will post pics when done. Too damn hot outside to be doing shit like that.

View attachment 2192107

Here we go DPQ F2!!!! My 1st BB gear grow. 



Peace Sixerz and keep the prOn coming! 

Devils 1 LA 1 end of 2nd intermission!!! LETS GO DEVILS!!! My avi is a pic of the Devils in 95' when they won their 1st Lord Stanley Cup.

FM


----------



## medheadgrw (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, best part is this is a VERY simple flood and drain system. I use powder GH Maxibloom, a little potassium (seaweed), and overdrive the last few weeks and that is all. Res change one time through life cycle @ 5 weeks. (to add overdrive)...obviously (from pics) not all the plants handle the ppm the same but most take it well and yes there are pretty much always some plants that have deficiency or over nute problems, but the bulk take it well and by harvest time every plant has top notch flowers.


These pics are with no c02


I was running co2 at one point but temps, air conditioning, dehumidifier, c02 refilling, ect ect just didn't seem worth it...very good ventilation and being in a basement keep my year round temps between 75 and 80 and humidity level @ 35 - 40% with no effort...co2 rocks but wasn't for me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

In a couple of months I will have some hardcOre prOn for the club..

Early Skunk x Jack Herer

View attachment 2192237View attachment 2192235View attachment 2192236


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

That E&J looks so happy!!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> In a couple of months I will have some hardcOre prOn for the club..
> 
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> 
> View attachment 2192237View attachment 2192235View attachment 2192236


I'm so glad you decided to go big with her FM! She's going to make an absolute BEAST outside! lol

You have to expect that too. We can all relate to how we upsell every little thing in our room. I started out planning to flower 4 plants at a time under T5's. Over 2000 watts later and voila, my room has nearly reached its maximum potential, and only because I can't pull any more power LOL. Now you've straight up moved the eff out of your room and you're setting up shop in your backyard! haha

She is going to be gloooorious! Can I call her "Superbeast" ?

Great prOn everyone!

*SUPERBEAST*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

Dog chilling in my bubbler waiting to get burned.
View attachment 2192439

Skunky Monkeys (BC99 cross its E&J x Gorilla Grape) Flowering Day 4
View attachment 2192438

All this in a 2' x 4' tent.
View attachment 2192440


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

nuff said


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

Morning my friends.


----------



## bud7144 (May 31, 2012)

The new grow room in action. The temps are too high so ill be getting my AC sooner than i wanted but if im going to have a good first harvest temps need to come down. Also took pics of the veg tent working it. The 5 in flower are 1 Pineapple Chunk, 1 NLxBB, and 3 Qrazytrain QTa QTb and QTc.
View attachment 2192513View attachment 2192514View attachment 2192515View attachment 2192516View attachment 2192517View attachment 2192518


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning my friends.


Morning DST and good nite 6'erz! I am beat down

Peace
FM


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

Some pics from this morning.

cheese x urk (quite lanky)
















kandykushxchemdxstomperog (also quite lanky)
















Some exo cheese











The DOG Hedge











Peace

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm...
Seems there is more & more talk of getting back into a house, and much sooner than later, depending on if it pans out.
If so, I will be allowed to take command of one side of a two-car garage for my computer/music/art/growing needs (sharing space with a furnace, water heater and clothes washer & dryer, but they'd be all tucked up against one wall, hopefully).
So will have a mother station/clone area, a veg area using flouros, and a flowering room, and will be going to see about adding a second 600w (mH) to do a morning-noon-evening lighting light cycle when paired up with an 600w HPS.
If I stay horizontal, I'm thinking of a light mover over a 6 foot long run (?). Keep it up against a wall and only one plant deep, scrog them as wide as possible.
I can only legally grow 6 mature plants at a time, so one would be a mother plant (grafting multiple strains would be a must), leaving just 5 plants to flower at any one time.
And can keep 18 plants less than 12" tall or 12" wide.
If I go vertical, I will have some thinking to do.
If I'm lucky, I will have enough privacy to to a couple of outdoor girls.
And the wife wants us to have a greenhouse, so, there's that, too.
Anyways, the game is afoot!
If it happens, it will end up being a very quick thing.
Will keep you all posted.
Keep your fingers crossed for us, unless your lighting up.
If you're lighting up, toke until you're eyes are crossed for us!


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> The new grow room in action. The temps are too high so ill be getting my AC sooner than i wanted but if im going to have a good first harvest temps need to come down. Also took pics of the veg tent working it. The 5 in flower are 1 Pineapple Chunk, 1 NLxBB, and 3 Qrazytrain QTa QTb and QTc.
> View attachment 2192513View attachment 2192514View attachment 2192515View attachment 2192516View attachment 2192517View attachment 2192518


Are you running c02 in that room that is 87* ?


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hmmm...
> Seems there is more & more talk of getting back into a house, and much sooner than later, depending on if it pans out.
> If so, I will be allowed to take command of one side of a two-car garage for my computer/music/art/growing needs (sharing space with a furnace, water heater and clothes washer & dryer, but they'd be all tucked up against one wall, hopefully).
> So will have a mother station/clone area, a veg area using flouros, and a flowering room, and will be going to see about adding a second 600w (mH) to do a morning-noon-evening lighting light cycle when paired up with an 600w HPS.
> ...


Doob I hope that works out for ya bro!! I know you will make the most of that space and limit!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

Thats great news Doobie. Keeping everything crossed for ya mate.



DoobieBrother said:


> Hmmm...
> Seems there is more & more talk of getting back into a house, and much sooner than later, depending on if it pans out.
> If so, I will be allowed to take command of one side of a two-car garage for my computer/music/art/growing needs (sharing space with a furnace, water heater and clothes washer & dryer, but they'd be all tucked up against one wall, hopefully).
> So will have a mother station/clone area, a veg area using flouros, and a flowering room, and will be going to see about adding a second 600w (mH) to do a morning-noon-evening lighting light cycle when paired up with an 600w HPS.
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for us, unless your lighting up.
> If you're lighting up, toke until you're eyes are crossed for us!


I did the second. Good luck doob!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

I am just off to do the second


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Would be SO nice to say goodbye to this cramped little apartment.
We'd be looking at a 3-bedroom, ranch-style (single story) 1,200-ish sq.ft. house with an attached 2-car garage.
If it happens, it could be as soon as a month.
Or definitely this summer.
Anyways, has been bleak for good news of late, so this is at least something to look forward to!


----------



## nas2007 (May 31, 2012)

hi every one 

just had a question about the auopots system, i filled up the tank yesterday with 30L of water and nutes. ph to 5.8, i also placed a air stone in the tank, 

and now the next day, i checked the ph of the tank and its at 6.4 is that normal? or is the air stone coursing that? i just was wondering becouse i dont want to go in there every day and sort the ph out 

thanks for any help much appreciated !! have a good day all!


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

Nas I dint use auto pot, but I ph my garbage can full of nutes down to 6-6.5 and walk away and come back in an hour and it has usually raised. It only raises once on me though. I have started to ph to under 6 so it will raise to 6.5 max now. Not sure if thats whats happening to you though.


----------



## phishtank (May 31, 2012)

getting artistic in this mofo. Can't wait for this thing to start budding so I can take some awesome photos.


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

I have a newbish sounding question to ask. I dont know what the bidy-high from weed is. Is it just the heavy feeling you get, or is there more? The reason I ask is I smoked a few bowls of GDP last night and then just crashed the fuck out like in 20 min. That was like 11:30 or midnight. I woke up 3 am and my legs were like vibrating and couldnt stay still lol. It was kinda like I had restless leg syndrome I guess. Anyway I have felt this before but not 3 hrs later. I have some medical problems that the docs havent diagnosed like twitching etc...just wanted to know if this was the weed or a medical problem.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have a newbish sounding question to ask. I dont know what the bidy-high from weed is. Is it just the heavy feeling you get, or is there more? The reason I ask is I smoked a few bowls of GDP last night and then just crashed the fuck out like in 20 min. That was like 11:30 or midnight. I woke up 3 am and my legs were like vibrating and couldnt stay still lol. It was kinda like I had restless leg syndrome I guess. Anyway I have felt this before but not 3 hrs later. I have some medical problems that the docs havent diagnosed like twitching etc...just wanted to know if this was the weed or a medical problem.


I have Restless Leg Syndrome, among other health problems that come with pain. RLS isn't really painful its the shaking thats aggravating. This is the reason i like Kush and heavy indica so much. Because the real good ones can stop the shaking. I shake my leg probably 85% of the time i am awake maybe more. Even in the bed before i fall a sleep it happens, but if i smoke some dank indica it all stops and i sleep just fine. As far as a Heavy indica stone, It really is a "couchlock" as they say, and if you have nothing to do you WILL fall asleep. It's not the giggle goofy sativa high, but the real good hybrids do a good job hitting head and body(such as the dog, or Lush).


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have Restless Leg Syndrome, among other health problems that come with pain. RLS isn't really painful its the shaking thats aggravating. This is the reason i like Kush and heavy indica so much. Because the real good ones can stop the shaking. I shake my leg probably 85% of the time i am awake maybe more. Even in the bed before i fall a sleep it happens, but if i smoke some dank indica it all stops and i sleep just fine. As far as a Heavy indica stone, It really is a "couchlock" as they say, and if you have nothing to do you WILL fall asleep. It's not the giggle goofy sativa high, but the real good hybrids do a good job hitting head and body(such as the dog, or Lush).


So the twitching/buzzing or vibrating isnt from the weed then? I wonder if I have an allergy to weed, or maybe it just happens more at night?


----------



## phishtank (May 31, 2012)

sometimes i get a vibrating feeling my my feet or legs...like a cell phone is going off. Not related to the weed though.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 31, 2012)

Watup my 600 crew, stopping by making my rounds!
pices of gdp, and my flowing plants.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 31, 2012)

As you see I swiched out my 600w mh on the JD ballast to hps.Loving this all in one ballast!


----------



## dababydroman (May 31, 2012)

i expect each and everyone of you to groove to this.


[youtube]k4VFFBCa5Aw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watup my 600 crew, stopping by making my rounds!
> pices of gdp, and my flowing plants.
> View attachment 2193070View attachment 2193071View attachment 2193072View attachment 2193073View attachment 2193074View attachment 2193075View attachment 2193074


Looking good, are you a Coffee Can Grower????


----------



## method2mymadness (May 31, 2012)

Some canna fed easter lillies came out great this year wife is happy


----------



## bud7144 (May 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Are you running c02 in that room that is 87* ?


I will be, but at this point no. Im getting an ac this weekend to lower the temps in there.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking good, are you a Coffee Can Grower????


lol, no soil grow^^.

Going to get more soil, nutes, and a new 600w hps bulb


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 31, 2012)

Just in to leave some tune's, will be doing an update later, got some killer bubble hash from first run  
Hope all the trooper's are good!

Man, this song takes me back.......

[video=youtube;q2rx3IAEISA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2rx3IAEISA[/video]

cgg


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> I will be, but at this point no. Im getting an ac this weekend to lower the temps in there.


The temp in my room got 88 above canopy and 85* below canopy. The a/c in my house sux bigtime!! The whole house got to 85 today with the a/c on!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

Took some terrible pics and then deleted most of them. Ill take better ones tomorrow after I figure out why the camera is acting up.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 31, 2012)

Looking Good To Me bro! Whats the strain? 
Im enjoying some really nice H.C's Caseyband x Black Sour Bubble. Im not a big fan of the sour strain's, but this has got me hooked! Apart from the joy of growing such a beautifull plant, the smoke is wicked! There's an earthy taste through the sour and with the other's that make up what's my fav. of the week lol. Ive got a couple top notch strains jarred up, but just love this one. Ive got a couple Pic's from when i was growing her and a small nug i'm halfway through i'll throw up!


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Looking Good To Me bro! Whats the strain?
> Im enjoying some really nice H.C's Caseyband x Black Sour Bubble. Im not a big fan of the sour strain's, but this has got me hooked! Apart from the joy of growing such a beautifull plant, the smoke is wicked! There's an earthy taste through the sour and with the other's that make up what's my fav. of the week lol. Ive got a couple top notch strains jarred up, but just love this one. Ive got a couple Pic's from when i was growing her and a small nug i'm halfway through i'll throw up!


4 girls in there small gurple and small harlequin and a large grape krush and large purple urkle. Lots of yellowing this go around and some burns as well, bu they should still be a good smoke It will be my 1st time smoking the urkle so I am excited. I doubt any of these girls will purple up since my house is so hot these days. I ran the gurple and the krush b4 and they turned totally purple after week 5. I am into week 5 now with no signs of color at all. Oh well it doesn't matter.

The smoke u have sounds good, Im excited to see the pic(s)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 31, 2012)

Sweet exotic sounding strains man, hope you get a grin from you'r urkle. Ive grew B.B's Deep Purp Querkle which was a joy, but these two the temp's make no diff. its Pink and Purple from pre-flower on the bud. Leave's stay green onthe bsb and the Purple frost covers most of the Calizhar 

I got 2 diff phenos of the bsb, both very similar with one more dense like rock hard!! greener, with the color through the haze of frost  Think the Pic of the top, is the other one from the Nug shot if that make's sense haha. Would be a great commercial strain with that added Dankness and heap's of flav we all crave!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have Restless Leg Syndrome, among other health problems that come with pain. RLS isn't really painful its the shaking thats aggravating. This is the reason i like Kush and heavy indica so much. Because the real good ones can stop the shaking. I shake my leg probably 85% of the time i am awake maybe more. Even in the bed before i fall a sleep it happens, but if i smoke some dank indica it all stops and i sleep just fine. As far as a Heavy indica stone, It really is a "couchlock" as they say, and if you have nothing to do you WILL fall asleep. It's not the giggle goofy sativa high, but the real good hybrids do a good job hitting head and body(such as the dog, or Lush).


me too and you know what mine's from? being anemic, or however you spell it. try some iron tablets Gro, they helped me more then most anything else i'd say


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2012)

For anyone with powdery mildew out there, milk is the answer! I will be testing this tomorrow (on a rocky ford melon and spreading to some cucumber) and will keep you all posted on the results. 

~~~~~~~ http://www.thefrugallife.com/mildew.html




Thats it for me tonight.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2012)

Milk seems to be good for all mold issues. I had the whole lower trunk go moldy on one of my outdoors last year. I soaked a paper towel in milk and wrapped the whole trunk up and the mold nearly almost diasappeared (well it certainly saved my chopping the thing as the trunk was about to rot through) yuuuuck!.

Morning brothers and sisters.

DST


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

morning D


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning big buddy!

I'm very thankful for the 600 club. I'm leaving on vacation for 2 weeks monday and was mighty worried about my plants. But the 600 crew to the rescue. Got a 6er coming over to make sure all is well. Fucking PM that's going on over here. Grrrrr. Need to get me some skim milk, eh whodat?

Got the alarm all hooked up today. Should have got one a long time ago. Personally I don't get the point, but wife feels safe now. I made the mistake of saying something really really stupid when I started growing. She was asking about if we should worry about the cops, and I said, "No way... I'd be much more worried about someone breaking in to steal the herb". From then on she's been worried about someone breaking in. This is the first time we were leaving when there was almost ready herb, and I guess that was enough for her.

Uploading pics at the moment... will be posting again soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2012)

Candy Drop X NY Purp Diesel, Week 5 ???


Kinda weird that the one in the middle is losing leaves like crazy. Yellow one day, and shriveled brown the next. Talk about different phenos.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2012)

It's good to have deterents at your home. People will go for the easy option, not for the house with alarms and security.

So where you going on vacation then? 



jigfresh said:


> Morning big buddy!
> 
> I'm very thankful for the 600 club. I'm leaving on vacation for 2 weeks monday and was mighty worried about my plants. But the 600 crew to the rescue. Got a 6er coming over to make sure all is well. Fucking PM that's going on over here. Grrrrr. Need to get me some skim milk, eh whodat?
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2012)

Morgen Sunny. You and the Mrs doing good? Another nice day at the beach?....jealous.


mysunnyboy said:


> morning D


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2012)

The big apple baby!!! NYC then off to farm country Pennsylvania with the Amish folk and Puerto Ricans, lol. It's quite a mix. Wife has conference in NYC and I get to go along, then to her parents' places in PA. I'm getting put to work. They have me do various jobs when I'm there. I get in a bad mood when I'm bored and not at home (not to mention stone sober).

Then I get exactly 2 weeks of relaxing at home before it's off to Europe. Sigh... it's a rough life for sure.

And lastly... I hemmed my wifes dress tonight. Real men sew! lol


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2012)

sniggers to himself, oh yeh, real men sew.....but

...other men just sew seeds


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

rain rain and more rain blah 
so smoke up i say
the mrs is good thanks
hopefully to the dog beach this week-end
hey jig my brother, enjoy your trip (REAL men aren't afraid to tell their pals they sew)
just popped some kandy kush and crystal paradise beans, i gotta get something with more kick that grows nice colas like the brasil. i loves the cheese, she's such a nute hog, needs lot's of tlc. what's a strain i can somewhat abuse in my closet  i like sativa but i would like more of an indica dom i think. the master kush is nice but still nothing like ex cheese and def not the producer brasil is. idk i think youse guys should pick my next crop.
nephew brought over 28 12 inch seedlings smh we have so many plants going in the house lol i gotta get some outside


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2012)

Deep Blue F3 is fairly indica dom.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2012)

2 weeks old one my free ones look like it could do with being started on the nutes, also blasted 23g of g-13 since saturday morning hahaha none stop moaning off the women cos i done fuck all this week haha


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2012)

haha, non stop moaning.....I got a look last night and..."that's the fourth time you been out to the stinky room", lol.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha a always get " u having another 1 off them already" haha


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice jig,this one looks to be like the mom(ny purp diesel)
she did not like a lot of light,i had to keep her off to the side,or else she would do that samething.
you getting more sweet? or funk/fuel?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2012)

It's pure sweet. Like crazy sweet. Almost like perfume... it's actually the first smell my wife has liked. As Mrs. DST, Mrs. Jig thinks the smell of MJ is disgusting and offensive. With this smell, she loves it. It's a strong smell.


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's pure sweet. Like crazy sweet. Almost like perfume... it's actually the first smell my wife has liked. As Mrs. DST, Mrs. Jig thinks the smell of MJ is disgusting and offensive. With this smell, she loves it. It's a strong smell.


nice,sounding good,im thinking that is the candy drop male.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Sweet exotic sounding strains man, hope you get a grin from you'r urkle. Ive grew B.B's Deep Purp Querkle which was a joy, but these two the temp's make no diff. its Pink and Purple from pre-flower on the bud. Leave's stay green onthe bsb and the Purple frost covers most of the Calizhar
> 
> I got 2 diff phenos of the bsb, both very similar with one more dense like rock hard!! greener, with the color through the haze of frost  Think the Pic of the top, is the other one from the Nug shot if that make's sense haha. Would be a great commercial strain with that added Dankness and heap's of flav we all crave!


I also have a Querkle outside in midflower...I love flavor!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's pure sweet. Like crazy sweet. Almost like perfume... it's actually the first smell my wife has liked. As Mrs. DST, Mrs. Jig thinks the smell of MJ is disgusting and offensive. With this smell, she loves it. It's a strong smell.


That is how the wife and my daughter feel about the Grape ape, doesnt smell like weed at all, smells like a fruity perfume or cotton candy. They also hate the smell of weed flowering drying cured or as smoke just hate it!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's pure sweet. Like crazy sweet. Almost like perfume... it's actually the first smell my wife has liked. As Mrs. DST, Mrs. Jig thinks the smell of MJ is disgusting and offensive. With this smell, she loves it. It's a strong smell.


mrs sunnyboy loves LOVES the smells, thank jah


----------



## supchaka (Jun 1, 2012)

New circle of life starting
[video=youtube;SvbAaA3jJOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvbAaA3jJOQ[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 1, 2012)

Safe travels Jig.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's pure sweet. Like crazy sweet. Almost like perfume... it's actually the first smell my wife has liked. As Mrs. DST, Mrs. Jig thinks the smell of MJ is disgusting and offensive. With this smell, she loves it. It's a strong smell.


Ahahah, the small of dank makes my GF gag. As if its a steaming pile of something lol. Weird how it can be one of my favorite smells in this world and its repulsive to her.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2012)

My wife does the same thing.
You'd think it was somehow the most disgusting, putrid thing you could ever smell.
But it's just the dig-dank-ity we all know and love!
I still break open buds before smoking them to whiiff (emphasis on the "h") it up for a bit before loading the bowl.
And then rub my fingers under my nose until the smell is gone while I find my lighter.
Speaking of which, I am enjoying some Bleezeberry Kush, and I swear it smells like #2 stove oil (kerosene)!
Which is a good thing. 
Hope everyone is having a good Friday!


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2012)

Just finished the last lil bit of compassionate dog kush and it was lovely, long live the dog. Hope every one is having a blissful weekend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine was also compassionate.

I thought about the love & attention over a 4-month long period of time from sprout or clipping to harvest time, and all the light cycles it took to grow such fine herb.
Think I'll play the bass for a bit before doing the dishes.
Will try for a vid, if the camera batteries hold out.
Don't know how many takes it will need, since this will be the first bass playing session of the day for me, and I am now officially buzzing, so expect a few of the usual mistakes.
Might be an hour, might be 2 hours.
Just an old favorite of mine.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My wife does the same thing.
> You'd think it was somehow the most disgusting, putrid thing you could ever smell.
> But it's just the dig-dank-ity we all know and love!
> I still break open buds before smoking them to whiiff (emphasis on the "h") it up for a bit before loading the bowl.
> ...


[video=youtube;ZX8-5hU1cr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX8-5hU1cr8[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Jig take a bite outta the bag apple while you r there! Have fun bro!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2012)

No doubt!
Will be one heck of a trip!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, no soil grow^^.
> 
> Going to get more soil, nutes, and a new 600w hps bulb


Soil in a Coffee Can??? I grew a plant in a Coffee Can DWC!!! I use those Coffee Cans as part of my arsenal! LOL

@jig: dont forget about the Dirty Water Dogs. Got to eat some Sabrett Hot Dogs and those huge ass Hot Pretzels! Be safe and have a blast. Post lots of pics jig!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

Finished up my outdoor SCRoG. Should be a monster.

View attachment 2194979View attachment 2194980

My DPQ F2


----------



## irish519 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey fellow tokers hows it going!! 

How many plants can one fit under a 600w hps in 18 litre pots? I have been growing a while, but would love some real insight on this considering its the Club 600 thread!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

irish519 said:


> Hey fellow tokers hows it going!!
> 
> How many plants can one fit under a 600w hps in 18 litre pots? I have been growing a while, but would love some real insight on this considering its the Club 600 thread!!


I wouldnt use a 600 over more than 20ft2 or roughly a 4x5 ft area, and that is pushing it.


----------



## bud7144 (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright, so went out a picked up a DeLonghi 10k BTU AC/Dehumidifier. After hooking it up, I realized Id need to rig the ducting till I can figure a good way to vent the exhaust out the room. For now it just exits the door to the room.
View attachment 2195374View attachment 2195375


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

bud, how often you have to run the A/C in there. How many BTUs is it? Set up looks clean n tight!

FM


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2012)

hey guys and gals, been having uber trojan wars with my pc and not been able to get access to it really. I'll be back at some point. Brother Doobie, please check your rep and follow instructions....bloody PM system, and I can't even leave a message on peoples Msg boards, WTF!?!?!

Peace to the 600 Club.

DST


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Deep Blue F3 is fairly indica dom.


i'm placing the order this week-end thanks brother D. nice assortment of freebies too. can't wait


----------



## bud7144 (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> bud, how often you have to run the A/C in there. How many BTUs is it? Set up looks clean n tight!
> 
> FM


Thanks, well this is the first night i get to run it. But I plan to run for 8 hrs and then shut the door and see how well my insulation keeps the temps down. Im going to adjust after each night to dial in the right way to run the ac and keep costs down. And the BTU is 10,000


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 2, 2012)

So Its going to be a Full Melt Saturday! " Bubble/Bubble"






There is 2 bit's of 75 mic. 1 25 mic. and a mixed piece from second wash. All is good mmmmmmmm, but the 75 is the shizzle! Really oily and easy for rolling snake's 
The stuff smokes forever, like pipe after pipe 

Hope all's having a smashing weekend, 

cinder's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 2, 2012)

DST said:


> hey guys and gals, been having uber trojan wars with my pc and not been able to get access to it really. I'll be back at some point. Brother Doobie, please check your rep and follow instructions....bloody PM system, and I can't even leave a message on peoples Msg boards, WTF!?!?!
> 
> Peace to the 600 Club.
> 
> DST


They still messing with you pal ? 
tut tut


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Deep Blue F3 is fairly indica dom.


I'll second that man, check the scrog D.A.T done with the Deep Blue, HUGE cola's man!

Jig, thats some funky sounding strain you got going on, I'm badly in need of a break away, but passport need's renewed and its been on mantelpiece for months lol. You just inspired me to get it away, and get away from the front door i think. 

Edit : Err Morning D


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/evening!
I finally got my little video done!
Sorry for the delay!
Made my typical hand full of mistakes, but had fun (even if it doesn't look like it in the vid).

[video=youtube_share;C1pXkW-5N5E]http://youtu.be/C1pXkW-5N5E[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Alright, so went out a picked up a DeLonghi 10k BTU AC/Dehumidifier. After hooking it up, I realized Id need to rig the ducting till I can figure a good way to vent the exhaust out the room. For now it just exits the door to the room.
> View attachment 2195374View attachment 2195375


Nice unit! I just picked up a Koldfront 8,000 bTU and it works better than I expected. I was fortunate to have an egress basement window just on the other side of the wall to vent through. A quick 6" cut in the wall and I was good to go! Good luck calculating your venting, garden looks great.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Thanks, well this is the first night i get to run it. But I plan to run for 8 hrs and then shut the door and see how well my insulation keeps the temps down. Im going to adjust after each night to dial in the right way to run the ac and keep costs down. And the BTU is 10,000


Keep me posted and let me know how it works out for you. I might be purchasing one down the line here shortly.

@Cindy, thats some nice hash there bro, got a smoke report on it?

@Doob, why didnt you start your session with a huge bong hit? Nice vid bro and good job on the bass! Sounded real good to me. Do you take request? KISS God of Thunder (I love the bass on this song, Gene rocks)

Peace Sixerz, I am going swimming!!!

FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @Doob, why didnt you start your session with a huge bong hit? Nice vid bro and good job on the bass! Sounded real good to me. Do you take request? KISS God of Thunder (I love the bass on this song, Gene rocks)
> 
> 
> FM


I was wondering the same thing! haha, I thought for sure he was going to get lubricated, I'm sure he did before he started recording tho


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 2, 2012)

what if there had been 600 Spartans instead of 300? we know what 600 can do


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> what if there had been 600 Spartans instead of 300? we know what 600 can do


It would of took em twice as long to be killed lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2012)

Slapa Da Bass Man!!!! awesome dooob! 

Good afternoon 6-double--O! 


[video=youtube;TOXPSSZkFD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOXPSSZkFD0[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah dooob you got skills and u look very relaxed whilst doing it too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2012)

Iv never seen this untill now! I thought iv seen all dave material lol

[video=youtube;N6UKtE6JdB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6UKtE6JdB8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Keep me posted and let me know how it works out for you. I might be purchasing one down the line here shortly.
> 
> @Cindy, thats some nice hash there bro, got a smoke report on it?
> 
> ...


My stash was donated stash so didn't want to expend any (it usually takes me 6 or more attempts to record a song vid).
Will be working on a Kiss song in the near future.


Talk of buying a house has now reached the phase where we contacted a real estate agent to get one assigned to us and giver her our home-buying criteria!
Very excited!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2012)

Mother fuckers!!!

[video=youtube;5uah8LBUbfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uah8LBUbfc[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Mother fuckers!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;5uah8LBUbfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uah8LBUbfc[/video]


My twelve year old daughter made the most profound observation the other day. We were at a stop light next to an upscale McDonalds. The plants outside were very healthy and large. "Dad, look. McDonalds feeds their plants better than their customers."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My stash was donated stash so didn't want to expend any (it usually takes me 6 or more attempts to record a song vid).
> Will be working on a Kiss song in the near future.
> 
> 
> ...


I did load one bowl before trying to get the song recorded.
Took four attempts, and kept the fifth one (which is the video from earlier).
Here is a condensed version:

[video=youtube_share;UgJQ6EcHF54]http://youtu.be/UgJQ6EcHF54[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 2, 2012)

How does this happen? I had cups. Possible 600 influence?


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2012)

dunno but im liking the can lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 3, 2012)

your daughter said tthat shit!? .


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> My twelve year old daughter made the most profound observation the other day. We were at a stop light next to an upscale McDonalds. The plants outside were very healthy and large. "Dad, look. McDonalds feeds their plants better than their customers."



A year or so ago I fantasized about firebombing all the fast food places in my neighborhood as a "civil" service... But then the Booz wore off.






afrawfraw said:


> upscale McDonalds


Thats the biggest oxymoron Iv come across in a while.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey 600's Thought i better update you guys on what's happening with my monster plant!, day 22 flowering, and she's really starting to frost up now 
I'm a happy man, excited with this new strain!, the small spiky trichs look siiiiik!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey 600's Thought i better update you guys on what's happening with my monster plant!, day 22 flowering, and she's really starting to frost up now
> I'm a happy man, excited with this new strain!, the small spiky trichs look siiiiik!


 lovely!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice fingerprints


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

Whodat whats up my organic mentor. I'm cleaning my fishtank today, is it safe to use the water to cut my tea with, i don't see why not. I use no chemicals. Also when you use your tea is it r/o wwater or do you use tap water? i have been usin tap(sitting out for 48 hour) and it seems fine, though i have been blasted by people on here over that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whodat whats up my organic mentor. I'm cleaning my fishtank today, is it safe to use the water to cut my tea with, i don't see why not. I use no chemicals. Also when you use your tea is it r/o wwater or do you use tap water? i have been usin tap(sitting out for 48 hour) and it seems fine, though i have been blasted by people on here over that.


haha thanks for the props 

My initial thought is yes, its ok to use... but maybe try nothing but the fish water on a house plant you dont really care about.?.?.. From what iv read up on about aquaponics it should be fine,,, I would check the ph and ppm first though.

I used to use tap water when brewing up north but my new place has a well system for the garden so I brew in that now  Iv never ever ever used r/o and I think Iv done just fine! but Im sure there is bad enough water out there that needs it though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

thx for the info, I have used it on houseplants and it was fine n dandy. i also had one more question. Most of my tea-gredients are high in NP, but lack K. 

For veg i use
Molasses 
8-4-1 Desert bat guano
13-12-2 Seabird Guano
Dry kelp extract
Worm Castings

And in my flower
3-10-1 Dry Bar bat cave guano
1-10-1 Fossilized seabird guano
Dry Kelp extract
Molases. 
Technaflora thrive alive green. 1-1-1


My Question is,Is there anything i can add for extra K?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 3, 2012)

Going to hit 9 holes for the first time this year, not going to be pretty! Got 3 fatties ready to go though lol, should help to ease the suffering of incompetency. Happy Sunday Sixers!

SB


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Nice fingerprints


lol nah! never Have you seen c.o.p.s do fingerprinting?, f'ing hopeless  good luck to em


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 3, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> your daughter said tthat shit!? .


Yup! Unless motivated by emotional needs, the terrible condition of American diets is all to clear.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the info, I have used it on houseplants and it was fine n dandy. i also had one more question. Most of my tea-gredients are high in NP, but lack K.
> 
> For veg i use
> Molasses
> ...


Well thats what the kelp is for  If you want more k just add more kelp. I personally like kelp soluble powder for teas and kelp meal for soil amending,,, your paying top dollar for water when buying liquid kelp extracts.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> dunno but im liking the can lol



Lol. I never noticed that. You have my permission to use this image if you wish.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Going to hit 9 holes for the first time this year, not going to be pretty! Got 3 fatties ready to go though lol, should help to ease the suffering of incompetency. Happy Sunday Sixers!
> 
> SB


Sounds great bro! I havent been golfing in a while! Grab a $10 beer for me from the drink cart!!! lol... The drink cart lady is a good person to know lol saves allot of money... I miss my old drink cart lady.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Well thats what the kelp is for  If you want more k just add more kelp. I personally like kelp soluble powder for teas and kelp meal for soil amending,,, your paying top dollar for water when buying liquid kelp extracts.


For this reason, I snicker in my mind when the guy in front of me buys liquid mineral nutrients. Some organics need moisture to support Micro-life on the shelf. But WHY does one feel the need to purchase pure Nitrogen mixed with water!?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol nah! never Have you seen c.o.p.s do fingerprinting?, f'ing hopeless  good luck to em


Man was caught selling stolen items on craigslist because they could see his fingerprints in the pictures,,, just saying though im sure nothing going to happen.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Well thats what the kelp is for  If you want more k just add more kelp. I personally like kelp soluble powder for teas and kelp meal for soil amending,,, your paying top dollar for water when buying liquid kelp extracts.


Ok cool. I have dry kelp extract as well as the techniflora Thrive alive b1, which i have had for months before i was organic, just never knew why. i guess thats it for now. I'm really loving knowing what im giving the girls. Even the slight deficiencies made me happy when i knew it was on me personally to fix em. P & N which is odd, but i'm sure i have fixed it. we will see in a few days.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> For this reason, I snicker in my mind when the guy in front of me buys liquid mineral nutrients. Some organics need moisture to support Micro-life on the shelf. But WHY does one feel the need to purchase pure Nitrogen mixed with water!?



Because they are ignorant, not informed. Although common sense should prevail, not everyone has it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok cool. I have dry kelp extract as well as the techniflora Thrive alive b1, which i have had for months before i was organic, just never knew why. i guess thats it for now. I'm really loving knowing what im giving the girls. Even the slight deficiencies made me happy when i knew it was on me personally to fix em. P & N which is odd, but i'm sure i have fixed it. we will see in a few days.



Thrive alive b1 green is listed organic.  I had some left over from growing hydro, I just dumped it into a batch of tea.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 3, 2012)

Kelp and seaweed are a great base for Organics. General Organics is a somewhat thrifty option, however be warned you can make those with powders and meals for a fraction of the cost. I just posted in another thread, "When you buy your organics from a Farm Supply Store, your a Master Organic Gardener." Towards the end of my organic days, I was buying Alfalfa meal, powdered kelp and seaweed, Etc. $50.00 a bag. A bag lasts 6 months, LOL!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2012)

Sup boys and girls! Swinging through for a lil Sunday Funday. 

What's the B1 for again? Isn't it to prevent transplant shock, or when you're taking lots of cuts? I was just talking about this stuff the other day with a friend, and me thinks me wants some. I'm thinking there are more mystical powers in it, tho?

When I clicked to this page, DoobieBrother's Sultans of Swing turned off  That's not very nice, lol. I was rocking. Thanks Doob for the good tunage   Sultans was one of the first songs I figured out entirely on my own on guitar. "I like to play."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who forgets that the youtube vids will stop if you go to the next page!
You guys are always posting cool songs and I play them while reading a page, but forget to let it finish before clicking the "refresh" button or moving on to the next page while I try to keep up with the conversations, and suddenly it's silent in my headphones, all musicus interuptus like.
Damn you youtube!&#8482;


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @Doob, why didnt you start your session with a huge bong hit? Nice vid bro and good job on the bass! Sounded real good to me. Do you take request? KISS God of Thunder (I love the bass on this song, Gene rocks)
> FM


Saw this in yahoo news and thought of you:


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Saw this in yahoo news and thought of you:


Yahoo news... what a joke lol

Sup Doobie  im with you 100% on your previous post. I read while listening and always mistakenly click to the next page! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Saw this in yahoo news and thought of you:


You ever watch a show called "Tanked"? Its about this fish tank company that builds insane fish tanks. It comes on Saturdays and on next saturday they are building a KISS Fish Tank.

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I did load one bowl before trying to get the song recorded.
> Took four attempts, and kept the fifth one (which is the video from earlier).
> Here is a condensed version:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UgJQ6EcHF54]http://youtu.be/UgJQ6EcHF54[/video]


Fuck I didnt see this, now this is the Doob I know!!! Hell yeah brotha!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2012)

I've used thrive alive red as a tonic for ailing plants with good success recently and just got in the green that I intend to use a weekly additive.

I'm looking to the 600 for your expertice is putting together a good mix. Here's what I have to work with

metro mix pro 2.8 cu.ft.
bat guano 10-3-1
fish meal 10-5-1
rock phosphate 0-3-0
worm compost
kelp meal 1-0-2

what are your ideas?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I did load one bowl before trying to get the song recorded.
> Took four attempts, and kept the fifth one (which is the video from earlier).
> Here is a condensed version:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UgJQ6EcHF54]http://youtu.be/UgJQ6EcHF54[/video]



I missed this too! lol doob you are hilarious. 

Muffed it in the last ten seconds!!!!  sorry but I was laughing.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a 120 cm by 120 cm by 200 cm Tent 8 plants how high shall I keep the light away from top of plants the temp is 28.C ???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

I keep the light as close as possible as long as the canopy temps aren't higher than 85.F, I think 28.C is like 84.F??? I have rope and a temp gauge hanging right at the canopy so I can monitor the canopy temps. Hope that made some sense.

FM


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2012)

getting my chop on,and adding gals to the room.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

samtheman08 said:


> I have a 120 cm by 120 cm by 200 cm Tent 8 plants how high shall I keep the light away from top of plants the temp is 28.C ???


Thats roughly 4x4x6.5 feet...28c (82.4 f) is just fine imo. What is your R/H? I like to keep the lights as close as I can while trying to get the most even light spread onto the canopy. Both spread and proximity of the light are equally important to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

genuity said:


> getting my chop on,and adding gals to the room.
> View attachment 2197411


Awesome Genuity!

 looks like you took my old rooms lol with the osb, green galaxy ballast fastened to the osb, diy drying tent


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Thats roughly 4x4x6.5 feet...28c (82.4 f) is just fine imo. What is your R/H? I like to keep the lights as close as I can while trying to get the most even light spread onto the canopy. Both spread and proximity of the light are equally important to me.


I am horrible at conversions...Probably why I failed Math my Freshman year in high school back in 1987. LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am horrible at conversions...Probably why I failed Math my Freshman year in high school back in 1987. LOL


Lol, damn FM i had no idea you were old enough to be my father.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am horrible at conversions...Probably why I failed Math my Freshman year in high school back in 1987. LOL


So am I, and I never went to high school lol the internet is a beautiful thing!


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2012)

87'........i was 5yrs old,on a greyhound,with my mom,running from san diego,she so gansta...love ya mom

yea whodat,i not only was watching your grows,i was learning to.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

genuity said:


> 87'........i was 5yrs old,on a greyhound,with my mom,running from san diego,she so gansta...love ya mom
> 
> yea whodat,i not only was watching your grows,i was learning to.


Lol, i was in my diaper chillin.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i was in my diaper chillin.


Makes me want to blaze a blunt with you even more now!!!!

@whodat: I did learn how to roll a blunt my freshman year. My mom taught me how to roll a Joint when I was in 7th grade. Thank you Internet for my College Degree....

I am in my glorious 40s but look and feel like I am 21.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2012)

In 87 I was running around Scotland generally causing trouble at every opportunity, tehe. At least the hash was good then in the UK.

Glad you have all been grooving along. Finally got my system back up earlier on so will be providing some updated pr0n in the morning.

Keep it 6 peeps.

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2012)

'87 was the year I became a guest of the government for trying to buy a 25 lb bale.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2012)

I was regularly a guest in those days, but only for long weekends at the most. My first anal search wasn't until 89, lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 3, 2012)

In 87 I was probably playing Tecmo Bowl on the Nintendo and getting random hardons during English class.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2012)

87 I was 8 years old, in San Diego riding a neon skateboard.

And I went to grad school for math, so any help with conversions you know who to talk to.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 3, 2012)

In 87 I was still in middle school and was one of probably only 100 whiteys in the school I went to, LOL. It was in Indio which is almost all Mexican peeps, or was when I lived in that area anyway.
89 was my Freshman year and it was about 10 minutes drive from where I currently live.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> getting random hardons during English class.


more like everywhere, lol... but quite commonly in English for me as well, Ms Aitchison would definitely have got it, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 3, 2012)

My son and I just got home from the gun show where he got to hold some pretty interesting looking weapons. I din't think they would be allowed to let him but the vendors didn't seem to mind letting him hold the steel when he asked. I wanted to take a pic of him with an extremely pimped out AR14 but they said that wasn't allowed.

He left with a 12 round rubber band gun


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 3, 2012)

live by the rubberband gun, die by the rubberband gun.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 3, 2012)

Its a 600 watt hps in a 120 cm by 120 cm by 200 cm how high shall it be from top of plants..??? and I keep my thermometer inbetween light about a foot down thats okay right ?


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2012)

what up whodat

[video=youtube;JC7MJ8l73SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC7MJ8l73SQ&amp;feature=related[/video]

as i sit down to a glass of ciroc,on three ice cubes,and a of cesspool,at the end of the day,i ask myself.....can i live?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was a freshie in high school in 87 also


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol, i guess as of now i'm the young'n. class of 05. feels good to be surrounded by so much knowledge n wisdom.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2012)

Yo G... the FUNK is starting to come out. You mentioned a funk/fuel smell and I never smelled it before, but it's coming on. It's wild, like Grapefruit Perfume. And the resin is nice, a little more oily than I'm used to growing, not sure if that's a strain thing or what. I'm actually changing my flights around and coming home early to harvest them. I really messed up my timing this time. Ah well.

EDIT: Class of '05, lol. Never knew you were so young bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yo G... the FUNK is starting to come out. You mentioned a funk/fuel smell and I never smelled it before, but it's coming on. It's wild, like Grapefruit Perfume. And the resin is nice, a little more oily than I'm used to growing, not sure if that's a strain thing or what. I'm actually changing my flights around and coming home early to harvest them. I really messed up my timing this time. Ah well.
> 
> EDIT: Class of '05, lol. Never knew you were so young bro.


I had a conversation with myself about different types of resins, and trich's. I have had oily hard resin on buds, and i have had that soft sticky resin as well. Is there a reason for this? i prefer the looks of the non-sticky trich's and the feeling of the stickyness of the sticky type when growing, after harvest im not sure, but do they all end up the same(other than smoked)

and, lol. I'm 25 1/2 if the half matters.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 3, 2012)

Have any of you guys used "Trippy Stick" or something comparable? 

http://www.trippystick.net/


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I had a conversation with myself about different types of resins, and trich's. I have had oily hard resin on buds, and i have had that soft sticky resin as well. Is there a reason for this? i prefer the looks of the non-sticky trich's and the feeling of the stickyness of the sticky type when growing, after harvest im not sure, but do they all end up the same(other than smoked)
> 
> and, lol. I'm 25 1/2 if the half matters.


Lol the half matters, because when you are old you dont mention it anymore


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yo G... the FUNK is starting to come out. You mentioned a funk/fuel smell and I never smelled it before, but it's coming on. It's wild, like Grapefruit Perfume. And the resin is nice, a little more oily than I'm used to growing, not sure if that's a strain thing or what. I'm actually changing my flights around and coming home early to harvest them. I really messed up my timing this time. Ah well.
> 
> EDIT: Class of '05, lol. Never knew you were so young bro.


grapefruit funk,with a hit of fuel is right,from the male side(candydrop).
i mean the mom had that good chem/diesel smell,more chem smells,which i think smells like gun powder(black cat firecrackers)if you start to smell that,then i think that is leaning to the (ny purp diesel).
the (ny purp diesel) had real oily type resin,and same for the trich,had more of a "wet"look.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I've used thrive alive red as a tonic for ailing plants with good success recently and just got in the green that I intend to use a weekly additive.
> 
> I'm looking to the 600 for your expertice is putting together a good mix. Here's what I have to work with
> 
> ...


Im good at following recipes not making them lol.
I tried to find some specifics on the metro mix without any luck... I found this....... _"_
Sun Gro's Metro-Mix lineup offers a broad range of applications ranging from small cell-packs to large containers. Certain Metro-Mix formulas include processed bark ash or coconut coir pith (coir), distinctive ingredients that offer unique characteristics to the blend. All formulas are pH adjusted. Metro-Mix brands are currently sold only in the United States."
So they have many different mixes it seems. Find out what exactly is in your mix so we have a foundation to build on. 



samtheman08 said:


> Its a 600 watt hps in a 120 cm by 120 cm by 200 cm how high shall it be from top of plants..??? and I keep my thermometer inbetween light about a foot down thats okay right ?


Well to more specifically answer, it really depends on your hood (imo in regards to my previous post)... because your hood dictates the light spread.


whodatnation said:


> Thats roughly 4x4x6.5 feet...28c (82.4 f) is just fine imo. What is your R/H? I like to keep the lights as close as I can while trying to get the most even light spread onto the canopy. Both spread and proximity of the light are equally important to me.


So if it were me, my decision on how high to place the light would be decided by the footprint of my hood... all considering there are no heat/ventilation issues. 
I kept several thermometers in the room,,, one below the plants, one in the canopy, one just above canopy level, and one above the lights. The most important is the one just at / a few inches above canopy level. 


genuity said:


> what up whodat
> View attachment 2197612
> [video=youtube;JC7MJ8l73SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC7MJ8l73SQ&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> as i sit down to a glass of ciroc,on three ice cubes,and a of cesspool,at the end of the day,i ask myself.....can i live?



You know me all to well  CLASSIC! looking danky dank btw .




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I had a conversation with myself about different types of resins, and trich's. I have had oily hard resin on buds, and i have had that soft sticky resin as well. Is there a reason for this? i prefer the looks of the non-sticky trich's and the feeling of the stickyness of the sticky type when growing, after harvest im not sure, but do they all end up the same(other than smoked)
> 
> and, lol. I'm 25 1/2 if the half matters.


I have also noticed different resin consistencies in different strains. I think its definitely genetic. My durban poison has the "wettest" resin Iv come across, it was almost like liquid when fondling buds,,, then my ?p had the toughest resin Iv ever come across,,, I would rub and rub and rub on sugar leaves and it would look like nothing has happened lol.








At this time in 87 I was still in the belly of the beast lol jk love ya mom. 25 days from now Id pop out to terrorize the world.
.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2012)

It's the metro mix 900


Ingredients

Formulated with bark, Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, perlite, starter nutrient charge (with Gypsum) and slow release nitrogen and dolomitic limestone.

I had a hard time finding which grade.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 3, 2012)

Puff Puff passing through... Alive and well... Bump to the 6  1BMM


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers mate


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> At this time in 87 I was still in the belly of the beast lol jk love ya mom. 25 days from now Id pop out to terrorize the world.
> .


Are you serious? Of course you are, but woah... kinda blew my mind. I would have bet money you were older than me and I'm 33. Crazy stuff bro.

About the resin, the stuff I've got right now kinda makes your fingers feel like they are getting wet. It's odd.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Are you serious? Of course you are, but woah... kinda blew my mind. I would have bet money you were older than me and I'm 33. Crazy stuff bro.
> 
> About the resin, the stuff I've got right now kinda makes your fingers feel like they are getting wet. It's odd.


Lol, same here. and about the resing to me t seems the more sativa have the sticky icky. And deep indicas have sandpaper for trich's, well you get what i'm saying.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I did load one bowl before trying to get the song recorded.
> Took four attempts, and kept the fifth one (which is the video from earlier).
> Here is a condensed version:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UgJQ6EcHF54]http://youtu.be/UgJQ6EcHF54[/video]


 very nice Doobie very nice 
do you take requests sir? primus maybe? tommy the cat?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

Some tunes before I smoke up and head for bed.

[video=youtube;oKbZ-fLyCp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKbZ-fLyCp8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;QSNEKqWdKOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSNEKqWdKOM&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Al1bw_P6MjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al1bw_P6MjQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;2-G_ugKqOa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-G_ugKqOa8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;CeZeUDB63WA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeZeUDB63WA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zi7-EdAbmI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi7-EdAbmI8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;hbOO1Wbq3oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbOO1Wbq3oo&amp;feature=results_main&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=PL9ABA372879F0942C[/video]


Sorry for all the separate posts but riu only allows one vid a post now.... Rock on sixers.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning, holiday weekend for a lot of folks, unless you are Dutch, we had our last week. But I guess since I am the Director of a UK company as well I can take today off, yippeee.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

like a BOSS!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

like a lazy twat more like, lmao.....


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jun 4, 2012)

morning 600 hope everyones well  wake and bake session for me some nice lemon haze. the reveg of the sour cheese is going well forming proper leaves again now and i have 4 psyco killers 1 psyco x livers and a qrazy quake all up and starting to shoot. happy camper here, and the thread is very near 42000 posts so will have to wrap another head ready


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2012)

I know ive missed the 87 boat lol but i lost my virginity in 87. The princess wasnt born till 89 but we wont think of that lol. I had my first  in june 89 too good year for lots of things lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jun 4, 2012)

in june 87 i would have just been turning 5 years old lol 30 a week today, fuck do i feel old lol. i first smoked bong back when i was 14. so 16 years of smoking now.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

Ach, yer a Spring chick AMCHEESIER, there will always be someone older than you, lol....

Dingetjes (maar niet zo klein) van de tuin>>>>>>>>>>>>





Upskirt DOG hedge shot.





showing the cleavage.





Soon to be nuggets of golden DOG.





Keepin it green and mean.





DOGProfile





UK EXODUS Cheese clone only.





Regular DOG bx1. She's a beautiful lanky super model, lol. 

























UK cheese x URK....sat dom architecture, but the leaves are holding indica secrets me thinks.






Outdoor Headband, had to bring it into the greenhouse as it was getting crapped on with the rain last couple of days. LST'ed for multi headed monster activity.





The other outdoor Headband.





UK Cheese x OG Kush2 male.





Male Regular DOG bx1, offensive smelling stud to the left






Some veggies from the greenhouse.
A lolla rossa





toms










Blueberries





Cucumbers





Squash






Peace, DST


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Ach, yer a Spring chick AMCHEESIER, there will always be someone older than you, lol....
> 
> Dingetjes (maar niet zo klein) van de tuin>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...




Nice shots DST ! Will be running the DOG soon in the future mate .


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, they take a grow or so to get your head round them, they can be fussy sometimes, but all the offspring I have seen have produced a great smoke which is the important thing. Sometime the yield is not so great but then the rip more than makes up for that.


rollajoint said:


> Nice shots DST ! Will be running the DOG soon in the future mate .


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

After the photo's ive seen mate yeild dont come into it that sh** is for personal use LMAO


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

true true


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok... now that I have a working computer again... I can get to posting and catching up. Decided to post before lurking, because I have a few interesting things I think to ask... or converse about.

1) If a third generation clone hermi's and pollenates a second generation (probably the mother, but at LEAST one gen older) is that a back-cross?

2) If a seed is still a bit green, and needs a little squeeze in order to pop... after being in the dirt for 5 days, but then starts growing... would you keep growing it? I believe that one was Durban Poison (hermi) x Hollands Hope (fem)

3) if my hermi's pollenate other hermi's / females... does the 90 whatever chance of fem rule still hold true as long as its hermi pollen?


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Ok... now that I have a working computer again... I can get to posting and catching up. Decided to post before lurking, because I have a few interesting things I think to ask... or converse about.
> 
> 1) If a third generation clone hermi's and pollenates a second generation (probably the mother, but at LEAST one gen older) is that a back-cross?
> 
> ...


1/ In essence it is.
2/ If the plant is happy why not.
3/ You will be going down a road of getting a lot of weird looking creations with subsequent offspring being more likely to hermi. But there can always be gems found I guess.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you pollinate a mother plant with a hermed clone, wouldnt it be selfing, not a backcross?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2012)

it gets pretty confusing to say the least. I was wondering a while ago What happens if you pollinate an f3 to an f4. i think the answer i got was an f1. Or if you have a hermie pollinate itself and those offspring get pollinated by a male of the same parentage seedstock is it an f2?
also for CUD'S question. clone generation is not the same as filial generation.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 4, 2012)

It all starts with a dump truck full of awesome soil


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stank Ape Trich shot, day 43


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely update D. I'll throw out some veggie pr0n too.

method, whats in the soil? Gotta love big batches of soil!

Looking goooood bill.


Good afternoon 6ers .... fkinug $200 ticket for going 69 in a 55  last sign I saw said 70, and I was looking out for limit signs! I wish I was still growing dank, I would think nothing of it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2012)

Iv been enjoying theses cherry toms


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2012)

Love it whodat.

Your gardening skills are through the roof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice shots whodat and nice work.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 4, 2012)

Whodat it is soil from vermi crop it's a mix of vermi fire and vermi do and perlite


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

I think you are right BC, I re read it the Q and I guess technically it's the same genetics going to the same genetics.....


billcollector99 said:


> If you pollinate a mother plant with a hermed clone, wouldnt it be selfing, not a backcross?





whodatnation said:


> Iv been enjoying theses cherry toms


The tea is working a treat then my bru!!!


----------



## spoad (Jun 4, 2012)

well after much head scratchin and brain bustin ive decided to run 2 600w lights for 12 big bud x northern lights and 1 green monster,ive currently got them under a 8ft x 5ft screen,ive had them in veg for roughly 4 weeks and they already just about fill the screen,so what do you guys think,should i maybe flip them now give them another week in veg??the screen is approx 12 inches above the base of my air pots(10ltr)and they have got a good 3inch bend under the screen...how much would you guys expect me to pull using this method??they in bat special and on a diet of bio bizz,rhiztonic and mollasess??all feedback would be gratefull appreciated,peace out...........??


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

Get em flipped!!!! Swing for a kilo plus if you are running a commercial yielder like Big Bud.


----------



## spoad (Jun 4, 2012)

cheers DST i was thinking around the same myself bud,ill drop you some pics later when i find me camera,maybe you can drop in with a few pointers as its my first time scrog,i just hope i havent gone a bit too big for my first shot...cheers!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2012)

CampUnderDog said:


> Ok... now that I have a working computer again... I can get to posting and catching up. Decided to post before lurking, because I have a few interesting things I think to ask... or converse about.
> 
> 1) If a third generation clone hermi's and pollenates a second generation (probably the mother, but at LEAST one gen older) is that a back-cross?
> 
> ...


1. A back cross is breeding a hybrid back to its parent. A second gen clone isn't the parent of a 3rd gen so no, you're not back crossing. 

2. If its doing well, sure. 

3. Plants that herm and pollinate themselves make herm seeds. They need to herm and pollinate another female to be fem seeds. A hermi pollinating another hermi is a shit storm waiting to happen and I wouldn't fuck with those seeds.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2012)

i would still say it would still be called back crossing. its just not back crossing to the parent. am i wrong?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2012)

What up crew?!? I'm chillin in NYC... anyone got a hook up out here? lol We're staying at The New Yorker. Can't fuck with that.

Nice plants whodat. Garden is looking amazing. It's cool to see the hard work you've been putting in show itself in tasty vegies. 

Wife's whitey only lasted a week, hehe. She's finally feeling better.

And lastly, doob... when you posted the sultans of swing it freaked me out. Dire straits isn't a band you hear about every day. Well, the other day they came up 2 times completely unrelated and I said something about things coming in threes. Then I go onto RIU and there's your vid doob. Had me scratching my head, like "How'd he know"... or rather "How'd he plan all this"

Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2012)

I work on "Indian Time" these days, which means: "Everything happens exactly when it should happen, for how could it ever have happened sooner?"
8,000 years later, Marcus Aurelius was credited with it as: "Everything that happens, happens as it should and, if you observe carefully, you will find this to be so."
We must have been tuned into the same Knopfler vibe!
Hope you & Mrs. Jig have a great time!


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

spoad said:


> cheers DST i was thinking around the same myself bud,ill drop you some pics later when i find me camera,maybe you can drop in with a few pointers as its my first time scrog,i just hope i havent gone a bit too big for my first shot...cheers!!!!


No worries Spoad, please show and tell, there are a lot of skilled scroggers in the 6!



supchaka said:


> 1. A back cross is breeding a hybrid back to its parent. A second gen clone isn't the parent of a 3rd gen so no, you're not back crossing.
> 
> 2. If its doing well, sure.
> 
> 3. Plants that herm and pollinate themselves make herm seeds. They need to herm and pollinate another female to be fem seeds. A hermi pollinating another hermi is a shit storm waiting to happen and I wouldn't fuck with those seeds.


Agreed, however I still think you can still find some gems from Hermi action. you just need to go through that shit storm first, haha.

Morning, holidays keeping everyone busy I see, it's like someone just dropped a stinky fart in the 600 and everyone is keeping clear. lol.

Have a great day peeps, mad love from the Dam,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2012)

DamnStonedTrapeze-artists said:


> it's like someone just dropped a stinky fart in the 600 and everyone is keeping clear. lol.


I think it's all the homeless people milling about. Oh wait... that's where I am hehe. Saw a guy asleep in a bank lobby, in a chair on the street, and at a booth in the diner we just ate at. Didn't make it across one street before I was offered drugs. Not exactly sure what he offered me really as he was mumbling quite a bit. I had been a bit worried we looked like tourists, but gave that up when we were asked directions.

We are right across the intersection from madison square garden, and we just walked up to Times square. FFS peeps. This city is nuts. Talk about the city that never sleeps. I can't tell you how much action there is out there at 3am on a Monday night. People all over the place doing all sorts of things. Lots of sex stores too, with peep shows and toys and such. And it's wild how much is open 24 hours. And lastly... everything is dirty... and smells.

Oh... and just so you are clear D... us yanks had a holiday last monday (memorial day). The monday that we just lived through was a normal work day. No jubilees for us.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 5, 2012)

i love white castle


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 5, 2012)

you smelt it, you delt it, DST.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2012)

The man with the rhyme committed the crime.

Oh, wait!
I just rhymed!
Too late...
My words were ill-timed...

[video=youtube_share;GXvNWarD520]http://youtu.be/GXvNWarD520[/video]

Good night 600!


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

I smelt it I delt it indeed, lmfao......

Cheers for the pic updates Jig, sounds a bit like Paris (on the smell front that is, lol).


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

I've got BIC - Bubble Inferiority Complex

This is the BAC flower mix (basically Alfalfa and molasses).






DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I've got BIC - Bubble Inferiority Complex
> 
> This is the BAC flower mix (basically Alfalfa and molasses).
> 
> ...



Nout wrong with ur bubble mate, the stuff i tried was very nice. Gave me a semi lob on wile i made the joint it was that nice lol


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

ah, I think that bubble is doggy bubble though so it's to be expected


mr west said:


> Nout wrong with ur bubble mate, the stuff i tried was very nice. Gave me a semi lob on wile i made the joint it was that nice lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think it's all the homeless people milling about. Oh wait... that's where I am hehe. Saw a guy asleep in a bank lobby, in a chair on the street, and at a booth in the diner we just ate at. Didn't make it across one street before I was offered drugs. Not exactly sure what he offered me really as he was mumbling quite a bit. I had been a bit worried we looked like tourists, but gave that up when we were asked directions.
> 
> We are right across the intersection from madison square garden, and we just walked up to Times square. FFS peeps. This city is nuts. Talk about the city that never sleeps. I can't tell you how much action there is out there at 3am on a Monday night. People all over the place doing all sorts of things. Lots of sex stores too, with peep shows and toys and such. And it's wild how much is open 24 hours. And lastly... everything is dirty... and smells.
> 
> ...


Jig, how long are you going to be there??? I am headed that way very very very soon!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, must be soon....what, like in 10 minutes or so? lol.

edit: can I come? wonder if they'd let me in....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Wow, must be soon....what, like in 10 minutes or so? lol.
> 
> edit: can I come? wonder if they'd let me in....


Haha not that soon, I am doing a cross country drive from California to New York. I am leaving either wednesday or thursday. DST I got room for 1 more so get your ass on a plane and get to Cali so we can cruise and meet up with Jig in Neuvo York . I am still not sure if I am going the northern route or southern route... Any Sixers want to meet and smoke me out in there state. I dont want to travel cross country with buds or J's..so not being able to smoke while driving cross country sucks. LOL


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 5, 2012)

sorry im out of touch out of time 

but whut are these 







the leaves looks of the cucumber or gord fam


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

Driving across country with nae smoke, booooooo. lol. My wife is off to a design conference in Belgrade on Thursday so it wouldn't be out of the question. Although I think if I was coming to the US I would probably want to chill in Cali for a bit and organise it all better. It would be a long haul, flight, then driving, then flight back...think I would be better off meeting you in New York, lol. Anyway, my time in the US will hopefully come soon, but not this week I am afraid.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

I think they are Lemon Cucumbers Dweze.


Dwezelitsame said:


> sorry im out of touch out of time
> 
> but whut are these
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 5, 2012)

K thanks ........


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I've got BIC - Bubble Inferiority Complex
> 
> This is the BAC flower mix (basically Alfalfa and molasses).
> 
> ...


BIC lol
some jamaican bat guano would complete the mix eh? As far as I know alfalfa is mainly a source of N with some K in it eh? 
Bubble on bru!....... May the bubble be with you. lol

EDIT: I was thinking of cottonseed meal. Alfalfa meal has a typical npk of 2-1-2

check this out 
http://cmg.colostate.edu/gardennotes/234.pdf



jigfresh said:


> I think it's all the homeless people milling about. Oh wait... that's where I am hehe. Saw a guy asleep in a bank lobby, in a chair on the street, and at a booth in the diner we just ate at. Didn't make it across one street before I was offered drugs. Not exactly sure what he offered me really as he was mumbling quite a bit. I had been a bit worried we looked like tourists, but gave that up when we were asked directions.
> 
> We are right across the intersection from madison square garden, and we just walked up to Times square. FFS peeps. This city is nuts. Talk about the city that never sleeps. I can't tell you how much action there is out there at 3am on a Monday night. People all over the place doing all sorts of things. Lots of sex stores too, with peep shows and toys and such. And it's wild how much is open 24 hours. And lastly... everything is dirty... and smells.
> 
> ...


Have a great safe trip Jig... Waaaaaaaaaaaaait just one second! You higher up than we thought and are actually in NY on business? ~~~~ http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2012/06/04/exp-eb-ny-pot-arrests.cnn




Dwezelitsame said:


> sorry im out of touch out of time
> 
> but whut are these
> 
> ...


Crystal apple cucumber  lemon on the left.








F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Haha not that soon, I am doing a cross country drive from California to New York. I am leaving either wednesday or thursday. DST I got room for 1 more so get your ass on a plane and get to Cali so we can cruise and meet up with Jig in Neuvo York . I am still not sure if I am going the northern route or southern route... Any Sixers want to meet and smoke me out in there state. I dont want to travel cross country with buds or J's..so not being able to smoke while driving cross country sucks. LOL


I would suggest medables,,, but Id also suggest going through as many med states as possible! If you take the southern route maybe we could meet up in new orleans  I'll be there on the 20 and 25th of june... Other than that Im at the homestead


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2012)

an oz is good to me.
have a safe trip FM,if you go the north,holla,ill smoke ya out for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2012)

@fam I'll be in the east till June 14. Either NY or PA (lancaster county)...

@whodat I can neither confirm nor deny what I am doing here in the big city. 

EDIT: Don't forget to stare at the sun today. Venus is taking a trip across our view of it. Won't happen again till 2117


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> @fam I'll be in the east till June 14. Either NY or PA (lancaster county)...
> 
> @whodat I can neither confirm nor deny what I am doing here in the big city.
> 
> EDIT: Don't forget to stare at the sun today. Venus is taking a trip across our view of it. Won't happen again till 2117



Sun? now you really are having a laugh lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2012)

Casey JOnes in the front corner and Dog in the back. Im at 40 days now and the growth rate is unbelieveable! have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2012)

three eyes! wow, how have you been mate?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2012)

Please change your avatar! please!!!!

edit: So Im checking the weather online right, and I come across this bombshell of an article~~~~~~~~

*"Study Shows Extreme Wind Risk from Monster Hurricanes"*



Well ya dont say?! ffs no shit!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> three eyes! wow, how have you been mate?



Lots been going on here 1st i get an eviction notice got to be out in 3 months (not happening maybe 4 then the grow will be finished lol) so as of yesterday i have bought a house just got to get the paperwork and solicitors sorted and as soon as the current grow finishes i'll move then i get to design and build another groom but at the top of the house not the bottom so different problems to get sorted but we like a challenge


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2012)

ok ok i change my avi!! lol

wow 3eyes,! sorry to hear about the eviction notice but at least they are giving you a while to leave. COngratulations on your new house. and good luck with everything. I will look foward to hearing about your new grow room . its nice to chat with you agian. take care mate.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ok ok i change my avi!! lol
> 
> wow 3eyes,! sorry to hear about the eviction notice but at least they are giving you a while to leave. COngratulations on your new house. and good luck with everything. I will look foward to hearing about your new grow room . its nice to chat with you agian. take care mate.



Nice 1 Ambs


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

lmao at avatar nonsense......


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey 3 eyes, was it you with the spliced/grafted flower plant???

if so could you shed a little light on exactly what it is?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 3 eyes, was it you with the spliced/grafted flower plant???
> 
> if so could you shed a little light on exactly what it is?



No wasn't me but i have read about it, from what i have read it is a very good way of keeping more than 1 variety going with just 1 root ball it's something i might try in the future

Edit might have been COF not sure but def 1 of the 600 regulars


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> No wasn't me but i have read about it, from what i have read it is a very good way of keeping more than 1 variety going with just 1 root ball it's something i might try in the future
> 
> Edit might have been COF not sure but def 1 of the 600 regulars



hmmmmm.... Maybe it was Don? They had like a house flower grafter to a weed plant lol pretty cool.

Anyone heard from GeekMike? Hope your well and just busy bro.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

http://cannabisni.com/growing-tips-and-advice/1670-how-to-graft-cannabis-plants-with-urban-grower

Check this out it may help


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> http://cannabisni.com/growing-tips-and-advice/1670-how-to-graft-cannabis-plants-with-urban-grower
> 
> Check this out it may help



Iv seen that several times  thanks. 

I was just asking because they posted a pic and left no info on what it was. Several of us asked if it was grafted or what not, and some douchey douche bag came on and called all of us fking morons for asking... Anyway I was just trying to get a follow up on that story because I think we were right and mr douch bag was just being a,, well being a douche lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

_its in the breeding thread as well. sorry for the italians._


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cross country with no smoke sux, but beats the risks FM...have fun anyway bro!!

Nice Casey and avi Amber!

Hey3eyes sorry about the eviction, but congrats on the house!

I am off to buy some fans I broke mine and daughter needs a new one as well for her bedroom.

Wake and bake with some coffee and Grape Krush


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ok ok i change my avi!! lol
> 
> wow 3eyes,! sorry to hear about the eviction notice but at least they are giving you a while to leave. COngratulations on your new house. and good luck with everything. I will look foward to hearing about your new grow room . its nice to chat with you agian. take care mate.


+REP yet you need to paypal me 30 dollars for a new keyboard from coffee that spit out my nose.. please and thank you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2012)

Was it tip top that had the grafting? Was one of you UK guys I think. Not don I don't think. You could get brave and ask in the UK Growers thread.

And FYI... the Hudson River stinks.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

On a side man-tittie note.. here is some ChemDawg


Way... better yield then I expected for a stretchy kind of plant I don't know how these main colas are supported over like a 1/4" stalk... crazy.. had to tie just one up and that was because it looked like it needed it not that it was falling. Thinking a few more weeks.. please hurry maybe one more flush and blast of nutes sets her off. Getting awesome results that the GreenHouse guys recommended.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

It was Del666 and I am not sure if it was real or not, (something in my brain tells me I have seen it before), I reckon you might be able to get something to be supported briefly, but not sure how it would work. There is a guy who grafts flowers and plants together in the Netherlands. Quite craxy still if I recall.



whodatnation said:


> Iv seen that several times  thanks.
> 
> I was just asking because they posted a pic and left no info on what it was. Several of us asked if it was grafted or what not, and some douchey douche bag came on and called all of us fking morons for asking... Anyway I was just trying to get a follow up on that story because I think we were right and mr douch bag was just being a,, well being a douche lol


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

Man I will never go back to cutting and trimming before the drying process, just cut main colas, maybe a few fan leaves never ones attached to buds then hang to dry. Manicure in a few days, continue to dry then jar/burp. Never get that "trapped" crusty bud texture that never cures right buds again, and never a hint of hay so far. Yet the trapped so-so smell hay it used to produce like buds in every dispensary, I guess mediocre is the new "dank. Makes me want to regrow EVERY @!(&*!)*@ strain I never did justice too.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

Well we all do it our own way, I trim. Is there a scientific reason for leaving the sugar leaves and other smaller leaves on while drying? I find trimming those off after is a frikkin ballache if ever there was one. Please pre-tell BBC? BC99 (I am guessing you are on this method). Allways interested in all sides of the story (and I don't smoke hay weed, lol)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the way the buds taste and smoke when I trim after drying..

Seems they cure "better" that way for my taste buds, lol.

TBH trimming is a bitch, regardless if you trim wet or dry, it is still gonna be a Pain in the ass.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Well we all do it our own way, I trim. Is there a scientific reason for leaving the sugar leaves and other smaller leaves on while drying? I find trimming those off after is a frikkin ballache if ever there was one. Please pre-tell BBC? BC99 (I am guessing you are on this method). Allways interested in all sides of the story (and I don't smoke hay weed, lol)



It basically slows the dry down, in my case by a day or two. It does in my opinion which may change, but to me it was a substantial difference. I am not saying that is a wrong way, if it produces what you want or need then cool man. This wasn't a troll statement to cause arguments, I am only stating for others that are on the fence about something better or a better way for "them". It's your weed/medicine man you do what is good for you no issues man there.

This is my method, visit my journal for the details for somewhat better then I care to cloud up this thread with.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I like the way the buds taste and smoke when I trim after drying..
> 
> Seems they cure "better" that way for my taste buds, lol.
> 
> TBH trimming is a bitch, regardless if you trim wet or dry, it is still gonna be a Pain in the ass.



Agreed. I usually only leave the bud leaves and sugars.. all others are gone. I am no botanist but they aide in something "I" "ME" "MYSELF" was missing and looking for that was another piece of the puzzle to my perfect grow routine. MINE being key word I could care less if people use other ways or disagree, I am sharing for people who like to think or try "what if".


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Was it tip top that had the grafting? Was one of you UK guys I think. Not don I don't think. You could get brave and ask in the UK Growers thread.
> 
> And FYI... the Hudson River stinks.



C'mon Jig we aint that bad over at the UK thread are we lol...........well thinking on you maybe rite lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought 3 Lasko 18" oscillating cyclone stand fans at Wally World. Out the door $71.xx. They move decent air for the 114 watts they pull on high setting. I hate the all plastic construction however.

Traded a lil Grape Krush for some Tahoe Og last night with a friend to see how I like her. He has clones and I might need to trade clones depending on how it smokes.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Well we all do it our own way, I trim. Is there a scientific reason for leaving the sugar leaves and other smaller leaves on while drying? I find trimming those off after is a frikkin ballache if ever there was one. Please pre-tell BBC? BC99 (I am guessing you are on this method). Allways interested in all sides of the story (and I don't smoke hay weed, lol)


I think it depends on the environment you are curing in. If your RH is low, leaving foliage intact may control humidity in the curing area. Same diff when people argue about PH-ing. If you "Just water them" then you have amendments in the soil, or your tap water is 6 to 7. PH your water. No, it's not worth it. Ya it is, Etc.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2012)

Something I consider is how long the drying takes. I trim mine right off the stalk, but the buds still take around 7 days to dry. If my buds were only taking 3 days to dry, slowing that down by leaving the trimming for later would be optimal. I imagine taking my 7 days out to 10 by trimming after would make things smoother, but I can't be bothered. 7 days (and sometimes longer) is too long for my patience anyways. And when trimming dry, I can't get that perfectly manicured look I can when doing it wet.

Speaking of trimming I picked up a nice little dryer thingy from ikea. $5. Couldn't find a link, but it looks like the mesh things some of you guys use, that are round and have multiple levels.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I bought 3 Lasko 18" oscillating cyclone stand fans at Wally World. Out the door $71.xx. They move decent air for the 114 watts they pull on high setting. I hate the all plastic construction however.
> 
> Traded a lil Grape Krush for some Tahoe Og last night with a friend to see how I like her. He has clones and I might need to trade clones depending on how it smokes.


I saw those. Thought about punching the guards off because I questioned the efficiency. Hmmmm.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I saw those. Thought about punching the guards off because I questioned the efficiency. Hmmmm.


lol I run mine without the front, I would take the back off, but Ill be high and walk into it and break it and prolly hurt myself. They rubg up at the wrong price and I called them on it , and got then a lil cheaper. The price is $23.84 I think b4 tax. Really good though for an 18" fan that supposedly moves 18-1900 cfm at 114 watts.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> C'mon Jig we aint that bad over at the UK thread are we lol...........well thinking on you maybe rite lol


You're alright there pal. Some of the others on there like to hit the sauce a little too hard and talk shite. Hehe... bunch of drunks. Lol... can't wait till I get there in person.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2012)

I trimmed before dry for the longest time and just never gave trimming after dry a chance until 8 or so months ago. I gotta say I liked the latter more because of less work mainly. Id pull all fans and small fans off , then when it dried Id take all off but the sugar leaves that have curled over the bud, IMO this protected the nugs during handling and just seemed to keep them more sticky... I dont mind the little extra leaf matter as long as its covered in trichs.

Also, slower is better when it comes to drying/curing imo... Key is controlled environment drying .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Or you can do like i'mma do in 5 weeks (first havest in months) chop it all up wet and a put a fan directly on it j/k , but i find it harder for me to trim after drying.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

well since i use a 600 hps id best join your thread as a 600 user HEEEYYYY UUUU GUYSSSS!!!!

LOL currant grow in me sig 
peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> HEEEYYYY UUUU GUYSSSS!!!!


Welcome to the club.

[youtube]OmTNWVh2gSw[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> [youtube]OmTNWVh2gSw[/youtube]


I watched that movie like 15x prolly over the yrs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

yeh goonies one of me faves even now at 30 i can qwite ahppily sit an watch it,,,best on a sunday


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I watched that movie like 15x prolly over the yrs.


Only 15? Lol, it was my favorite coming up. Now i force my wife, and nephew to watch it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2012)

Two things. 

1. Did I tell you guys that Michael Jackson came over to my house to use the bathroom?

2. TGSS... not sure if I'm reading it right, but if you take care of your nephew that's a really cool thing of you to do.

EDIT: I had a thing for the girl names sam was it? The one on the plank in that vid.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I think it depends on the environment you are curing in. If your RH is low, leaving foliage intact may control humidity in the curing area. Same diff when people argue about PH-ing. If you "Just water them" then you have amendments in the soil, or your tap water is 6 to 7. PH your water. No, it's not worth it. Ya it is, Etc.


Exactly that's why I never say it is a "must do" anything.. there are too many variables. I have a RH of 40% or so in my area so I need some extra time or they crisp and never get cured correctly as I thought they were.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I watched that movie like 15x prolly over the yrs.


My forum name for years was ChunkT named after Chunk from the goonies and my first Initial.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1. Did I tell you guys that Michael Jackson came over to my house to use the bathroom?
> 
> ...


thx, i have the worst inlaws in the world though. My wife has a giant heart though. and he is like a son to me.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Casey JOnes in the front corner and Dog in the back. Im at 40 days now and the growth rate is unbelieveable! have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 2199908



i know its prolly late... but good to see ya back doc


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jun 5, 2012)

as always, some great things coming from the 600 lately.

so... not only did the Durban Poison hermi on me, early on... so i scrapped the whole strain... but about week 6-7 ALL of my Hollands Hopes... even the ones that were on weeks 4-5... decided to pop out a few nanners. just a few here and there... and then none... and then a few randoms here and there... and of course... bout 80% of my room is seeded. still a few weeks left on everything now... the pk's don't look seeded... but... we'll see when they are done. Pics tonight? Maybe tomorrow... depends on laziness.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

I never thought it was a trolling question, I welcome friendly debate BBC Right, I like what I am hearing and I think from my point of view I may give a branch or two a try next run and see what is what. To be honest I have quite an open grow room in that it's door has fresh air seeping in and due to air suction the rh can be hard to control without ramming too many hot machines in there. So I find drying over a week with the buds trimmed is more to my liking. The majority if going out has to be completely leafless, otherwise it doesn't go out, they get humpy about that, even mates with shops.

Good to hear peeps opinions.




BigBuddahCheese said:


> It basically slows the dry down, in my case by a day or two. It does in my opinion which may change, but to me it was a substantial difference. I am not saying that is a wrong way, if it produces what you want or need then cool man. This wasn't a troll statement to cause arguments, I am only stating for others that are on the fence about something better or a better way for "them". It's your weed/medicine man you do what is good for you no issues man there.
> 
> This is my method, visit my journal for the details for somewhat better then I care to cloud up this thread with.





afrawfraw said:


> I think it depends on the environment you are curing in. If your RH is low, leaving foliage intact may control humidity in the curing area. Same diff when people argue about PH-ing. If you "Just water them" then you have amendments in the soil, or your tap water is 6 to 7. PH your water. No, it's not worth it. Ya it is, Etc.





jigfresh said:


> Something I consider is how long the drying takes. I trim mine right off the stalk, but the buds still take around 7 days to dry. If my buds were only taking 3 days to dry, slowing that down by leaving the trimming for later would be optimal. I imagine taking my 7 days out to 10 by trimming after would make things smoother, but I can't be bothered. 7 days (and sometimes longer) is too long for my patience anyways. And when trimming dry, I can't get that perfectly manicured look I can when doing it wet.
> 
> Speaking of trimming I picked up a nice little dryer thingy from ikea. $5. Couldn't find a link, but it looks like the mesh things some of you guys use, that are round and have multiple levels.





whodatnation said:


> I trimmed before dry for the longest time and just never gave trimming after dry a chance until 8 or so months ago. I gotta say I liked the latter more because of less work mainly. Id pull all fans and small fans off , then when it dried Id take all off but the sugar leaves that have curled over the bud, IMO this protected the nugs during handling and just seemed to keep them more sticky... I dont mind the little extra leaf matter as long as its covered in trichs.
> 
> Also, slower is better when it comes to drying/curing imo... Key is controlled environment drying .





IC3M4L3 said:


> well since i use a 600 hps id best join your thread as a 600 user HEEEYYYY UUUU GUYSSSS!!!!
> 
> LOL currant grow in me sig
> peace.


How did the op go lad? You had it yet?

Oh, and behave, (if that's possible, lol).

Peace, DST


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I never thought it was a trolling question, I welcome friendly debate BBC Right, I like what I am hearing and I think from my point of view I may give a branch or two a try next run and see what is what. To be honest I have quite an open grow room in that it's door has fresh air seeping in and due to air suction the rh can be hard to control without ramming too many hot machines in there. So I find drying over a week with the buds trimmed is more to my liking. The majority if going out has to be completely leafless, otherwise it doesn't go out, they get humpy about that, even mates with shops.
> 
> Good to hear peeps opinions.
> 
> ...


Right on brother.. I think my main issue is that I have ~40% RH and my buds would dry crisp in 2-3 days max so then I jar them.. it quickly raise up to 70% humidity within hours. I air dry in couple hours crisp again, back to 70% humidity in hours. This would go on for weeks battling hay smell, and over drying the buds. This was buds basically manicured like I would if I am jarring, nice neat you know. Then dry.. but it seemed to dry quickly and then never let any moisture outside unless you cracked the buds when smoking but then its too late or even not started. This did bring out a hint of smell as well other then hayish, as the potency was decent I thought until now. From my first couple of runs, I can see already I wasted years of my crops doing it that trimmed dry way, the hay smell is *NEVER* there anymore, the smell is almost *TOO* much, the buds are the consistency and spongy feel I want. Before they were just hard, they looked beautiful but hard and ya they weighed more because of all the water retained maybe thats why many use it, quantity over quality the new American way (yes I am American).

This way it seems to never "trap" the water so the bud can not equalize per say and continue to dry and I think even cure. All I know is that the first couple strains I did with this method over my last method, was 10x better then anything I have produced and that is the only change I did because I wasn't satisfied with my end result (I never am but I am getting close).


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2012)

DST turned me on to going from the dry rack to a paper bag for a day or two before jarring which has proven to be effective in slowing down the drying process and helping the true flavors come out.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Some late afternoon outdoor scrOg prOn for the club...

View attachment 2200562View attachment 2200563


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> DST turned me on to going from the dry rack to a paper bag for a day or two before jarring which has proven to be effective in slowing down the drying process and helping the true flavors come out.
> 
> 
> cof


I also jacked this idea.When you burp jars how long do you usually do it for ?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I also jacked this idea.When you burp jars how long do you usually do it for ?



A few hrs at first then progressively less until the jar is burped no more  
Well Ill tell ya something I learned from D wether he know it or not lol If you do happen to over dry something, put a fan leaf in the jar and close it and check moisture content until your satisfied then remove the fan leaf... And yes, you can leave the leaf in too long and get really soft almost wet buds again.

I also like the paper bag usage.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> A few hrs at first then progressively less until the jar is burped no more
> Well Ill tell ya something I learned from D wether he know it or not lol If you do happen to over dry something, put a fan leaf in the jar and close it and check moisture content until your satisfied then remove the fan leaf... And yes, you can leave the leaf in too long and get really soft almost wet buds again.
> 
> I also like the paper bag usage.


That's exactly what I was going to post.
Also, D mentioned using a small piece of fresh stalk to re-hydrate.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Stank Ape day 46 since the flip.

Here she is Day 1 12/12

Day 23 12/12


and today day 46



She was being grown more so to see what the genetics were like, and her size iz very small, lol.

I am satisfied with the way her smell and resin production is turning out though, and i dont think she looks to bad considering, she only gets water.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Some late afternoon outdoor scrOg prOn for the club...
> 
> View attachment 2200562View attachment 2200563


Right on my friend! Just put 11 outside


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2012)

still sippin[video=youtube;HSj1S05NVvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSj1S05NVvY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 6, 2012)

Cali this is my 1st outdoor and 1st SCRoG. I have no idea how its going to finish or when. Fuck it, grow bitch!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 6, 2012)

Quit hatin the south! bought the ranch man fuck the house!

[youtube]-Fd3AvORg5s&feature[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Cali this is my 1st outdoor and 1st SCRoG. I have no idea how its going to finish or when. Fuck it, grow bitch!!!


I dont think outdoor finish times are as simple as as 7 week indoor finishes sooner than an 8 week indoor strain. I think outside that will usually happen, but some will start to flower sooner than others as they are more picky about light schedule and wont flower till like 12.5 hrs sun others will start with 13 etc...


----------



## po'thead (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm about half way through my first 600w grow. I've got chronic, sour kush, sharksbreath, and cole train. So far everything looks awesome and I can definitely tell the difference from the 400w I upgraded from. I wish I had upgraded sooner.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome Po-head, good to have another grower on board. Please feel free to show and tell more about your ladies.

Peae, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Aaah, I think I see your problem in the past, constant environment is probably the best thing. If they were in a super dry enviro the quick dry would do what you are describing I think as the chlorophyl has not had the time to actually die off, then they go into a different atmosphere (the jars) which I think then changes what is happening to the bud (i.e totally slows down the dry/cure) but in your situation probably not in the best way. Makes total sense of your decision then. This is what I love about growing and to be honest, most things in life.

Not everything is a constant, not everything should be done only one way.



BigBuddahCheese said:


> Right on brother.. I think my main issue is that I have ~40% RH and my buds would dry crisp in 2-3 days max so then I jar them.. it quickly raise up to 70% humidity within hours. I air dry in couple hours crisp again, back to 70% humidity in hours. This would go on for weeks battling hay smell, and over drying the buds. This was buds basically manicured like I would if I am jarring, nice neat you know. Then dry.. but it seemed to dry quickly and then never let any moisture outside unless you cracked the buds when smoking but then its too late or even not started. This did bring out a hint of smell as well other then hayish, as the potency was decent I thought until now. From my first couple of runs, I can see already I wasted years of my crops doing it that trimmed dry way, the hay smell is *NEVER* there anymore, the smell is almost *TOO* much, the buds are the consistency and spongy feel I want. Before they were just hard, they looked beautiful but hard and ya they weighed more because of all the water retained maybe thats why many use it, quantity over quality the new American way (yes I am American).
> 
> This way it seems to never "trap" the water so the bud can not equalize per say and continue to dry and I think even cure. All I know is that the first couple strains I did with this method over my last method, was 10x better then anything I have produced and that is the only change I did because I wasn't satisfied with my end result (I never am but I am getting close).





curious old fart said:


> DST turned me on to going from the dry rack to a paper bag for a day or two before jarring which has proven to be effective in slowing down the drying process and helping the true flavors come out.
> 
> 
> cof


I would swear by the bag thing, have seen loads of peeps doing it and no negative feelings towards that method.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Some late afternoon outdoor scrOg prOn for the club...
> 
> View attachment 2200562View attachment 2200563


Very nice FM, I'll pop up some pics of my outdoor girls I took last night. I also LST'd them but have not gone for a screen. Unfortunately we don't get the same quality of weather here (I know I know, I am a moaning bar-steward about weather) so I rely on being able to move them.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I also jacked this idea.When you burp jars how long do you usually do it for ?


I am burping twice daily at least, and normally leave them to stand for a few minutes. I always give them a little manipulation with a few turns of the bottle. And often lift them up and down with the lid off (my way of doing Reps, lmao) to get the air flowing in.



whodatnation said:


> A few hrs at first then progressively less until the jar is burped no more
> Well Ill tell ya something I learned from D wether he know it or not lol If you do happen to over dry something, put a fan leaf in the jar and close it and check moisture content until your satisfied then remove the fan leaf... And yes, you can leave the leaf in too long and get really soft almost wet buds again.
> 
> I also like the paper bag usage.





curious old fart said:


> That's exactly what I was going to post.
> Also, D mentioned using a small piece of fresh stalk to re-hydrate.
> 
> 
> cof


hehe, cof beat me to it, yupper, also a stalk is good for returning moisture

Well on the topic of weather.....it's shit here, lol. Grey skies and rain...boooooooooo.

Peace and sunshine to all,

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Outdoor Headbands.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2012)

Dont worrie D, blue skies here and im sending them over


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 6, 2012)

[youtube]hX1YVzdnpEc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

cheers mucker, I hear the weather is nice now that the Jubilee has finshed, lol. Royals may control a lot, but they don't control the weather eh!



mr west said:


> Dont worrie D, blue skies here and im sending them over


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Cali this is my 1st outdoor and 1st SCRoG. I have no idea how its going to finish or when. Fuck it, grow bitch!!!


Me too first scrog with my baby chemdawg.. there is no good video demonstration so I am winging it from numerous articles. I thought it be easier to do it in flower stretch but I am trying to do it in veg first.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

mr west said:


> Dont worrie D, blue skies here and im sending them over


We're sending you more rain via Eastcoast US. shitty out here in the south. gonna rain alllll day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2012)

Good morn 6ers . 
Notice I have no service,,, waaaaay out in da sticks.

Coffee is a brewin, searching for bowl...








[video=youtube;BOVBf0SWmyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOVBf0SWmyo&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> We're sending you more rain via Eastcoast US. shitty out here in the south. gonna rain alllll day.


It's sunny here in new york. Keep that rain down there bro, lol.

Got to watch that venus thing yesterday.

Whodat... do you trade stocks or something bru? Wondering cuz the ticker on yer phone (and because you never seem to mention work, lol)

EDIT: Was talking with the wife about this post and realized I made a critical work choice error. Whodat... you seem to 'work' more than most of us (if not all of us). What I meant to say is you never mention a 'job'. Big difference.

Not related to anything but I'm going to Brooklyn today. Gonna check out where the old Ebbets Fiels was (where the Brooklyn Dodgers played). I'll keep an eye out for jay and nicki.

Yesterday I got to walk round central park a bit. Ha, I even peed in public, just thought it was a 'must do' while in new york, HAHA. Walked down 5th ave. Damn some people have a lot of money! Trump tower, Rockefeller center, fao schwartz, blah blah. I do like architecture and there is some cool stuff here. 

And one thing I just cannot believe. There are soooooo many girls here. It's just insane. Guess lot of young ladies have dreams of making it in the big city. If I was single I would have probably already fainted from hyperventilating or something.

Last thing... got free tix to the yanks game tomorrow night. Never a bad thing to get free tickets.

peace


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's sunny here in new york. Keep that rain down there bro, lol.
> 
> Got to watch that venus thing yesterday.
> 
> Whodat... do you trade stocks or something bru? Wondering cuz the ticker on yer phone (and because you never seem to mention work, lol)


Yeah thats me, wall st. hustler lol. No I dont trade stock, Im not much of a gambler at all because I always loose, ALWAYS! After growing all that dank I saved money and "rolled the dice" on this veggie thing, so this is my work for now.... The dice are still tumbling. So yeah pursuing this is somewhat of a gamble but I can greatly influence my chances of winning with knowledge and hard work.... A little luck sure doesnt hurt.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's sunny here in new york. Keep that rain down there bro, lol.
> 
> Got to watch that venus thing yesterday.
> 
> ...


cool beans. I love NY,, ill hold my rain until you trip is over. I also watched the venus sun thing from atop a parking garage at the discovery place downtown.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah thats me, wall st. hustler lol. No I dont trade stock, Im not much of a gambler at all because I always loose, ALWAYS! After growing all that dank I saved money and "rolled the dice" on this veggie thing, so this is my work for now.... The dice are still tumbling. So yeah pursuing this is somewhat of a gamble but I can greatly influence my chances of winning with knowledge and hard work.... A little luck sure doesnt hurt.


WOW! That's beyond impressive. Way to go my friend.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 6, 2012)

well here are my eleven plants, for 2012 outdoor grow


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice outdoors Cali, they in the sahde for a reason or is it just that time of day?
Where my outdoor plants are they get sunrise and then all day until right about now 18:00, well actually the tops are still in the sun.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice vid whodat!


whodatnation said:


> Good morn 6ers .
> Notice I have no service,,, waaaaay out in da sticks.
> 
> Coffee is a brewin, searching for bowl...
> ...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

So I need some teachin'! How do I enlarge my attachments so people don't have to click on them?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> So I need some teachin'! How do I enlarge my attachments so people don't have to click on them?


Viagra?

Ba-dump-bump!


I do it the hard way:
I open a second browser tab to display my album, and then upload all photos I'll be using for the post in the order I want them displyed.
Once I've finished and click "Done" and "Save Changes" it takes me to where I can look at my album's thumbnails.
I find the first image from the upload, click it to get it enlarged and then scroll down a little until I can copy the "BB Code" (lower right side).
Click back to the tab where I'm making my post and paste the BB Code at the end of my text after starting a new line by hitting "Enter" twice to leave a space so no letters get cut off from below, then hit Enter to start another new line, go back to the album and repeat for every image I uploaded.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

Testing, sorry.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yesterday I got to walk round central park a bit. Ha, I even peed in public, just thought it was a 'must do' while in new york, HAHA.
> peace


If you get busted for shaking the dew off the lily just tell them you have a bladder condition and holding it in can be very dangerous for you, and that you could get uromysitisis poisoning and die if you don't relieve yourself.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Viagra?
> 
> Ba-dump-bump!
> 
> ...


Are you pressing F12 or something. I don't see any codes unless I press F12. Forgive me, I'm hopeless.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jun 6, 2012)

hey 600. went to look on seedlings this morning and something looked a little strange. i got twins one of the psyhco killer beans has developed 2 seedlings going to leave them a couple more days and try and split them into seperate pots.ill post some pics tomorrow.. peace


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

I use left click to enlarge and then copy and paste


cof


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW! Thanks. Copy and paste. <83


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice outdoors Cali, they in the sahde for a reason or is it just that time of day?
> Where my outdoor plants are they get sunrise and then all day until right about now 18:00, well actually the tops are still in the sun.


Thank's DST, moved them in full sun now, might move them to where they get shade at 3pm, when it gets to the 100f in mid summer.View attachment 2201521 Some new clones to put on the other 600w light, waiting to get fired up!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2012)

Testing the easier method now...

Bass Fingers&#8482;







That was so friggin easy!!!
Thanks cof!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2012)

On the Home-buying Front:

We have our down payment secured and are putting in the paperwork with our bank to get pre-approved for a home loan up to "X" amount (our credit score is around 800-ish) so when we find a house that fits our needs & budget (we're not looking for a McMansion) we'll be able to pounce on it and git 'er du-u-u-u-u-n before we lose out on it.
So not sure when we will find it, but it will be this summer, and June is still in the realm of possibility, but it would be pushing it.
If I had my druthers, I go for a smaller version of geekmike's slice of Heaven, but the wife like's being close to town & her job, so it will be back to suburbia for us.
We are going to hold out for a place with a decent-sized & well lit back yard so we can do some gardening (wife's a vegetarian).
If it's private enough I'm going to definitely try a couple of outdoor plants, too.
Fingers & toes are crossed.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

I had the good furtune of acquiring some bubble n squeek / sour bubble seeds and here is a slightly crispy bud on a wide mouth quart top.


has a sour, fruity smell and hits smoothly and has a calming effect on the body while keeping the head with a rather nice energetic high.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2012)

How long do you veg your plants usually Cof?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2012)

That's great news doob. Really good to hear.

What I do with my pics is upload them and insert inline. Then I double click each pic, you can choose what size to enlarge it, name it, put a description in. Who knew there were so many ways to put pics up on RIU.

Humidity isn't very comfortable. But I gotta say, this NYC place is pretty fucking amazing. It's hard to believe things work here. Just amazing.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 6, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> On the Home-buying Front:
> 
> We have our down payment secured and are putting in the paperwork with our bank to get pre-approved for a home loan up to "X" amount (our credit score is around 800-ish) so when we find a house that fits our needs & budget (we're not looking for a McMansion) we'll be able to pounce on it and git 'er du-u-u-u-u-n before we lose out on it.
> So not sure when we will find it, but it will be this summer, and June is still in the realm of possibility, but it would be pushing it.
> ...


good luck on that find!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How long do you veg your plants usually Cof?


I veg until they are 12"-15", which usually takes a couple of months.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Holly hot sun, 100f, okay, I get your reasoning now. May be get some sheeting to protect them from the sun a bit. Not sure what you call it, bit the stuff that lets sun through but keeps wind etc out, and provides a bit of shade....fuk my brains not working tonight...sheeting of some sort, lol...


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Thank's DST, moved them in full sun now, might move them to where they get shade at 3pm, when it gets to the 100f in mid summer.View attachment 2201521View attachment 2201522View attachment 2201523 Some new clones to put on the other 600w light, waiting to get fired up!


Hopefully you get a good place Doob, it must still be a buyers market there?



DoobieBrother said:


> On the Home-buying Front:
> 
> We have our down payment secured and are putting in the paperwork with our bank to get pre-approved for a home loan up to "X" amount (our credit score is around 800-ish) so when we find a house that fits our needs & budget (we're not looking for a McMansion) we'll be able to pounce on it and git 'er du-u-u-u-u-n before we lose out on it.
> So not sure when we will find it, but it will be this summer, and June is still in the realm of possibility, but it would be pushing it.
> ...





curious old fart said:


> I had the good furtune of acquiring some bubble n squeek / sour bubble seeds and here is a slightly crispy bud on a wide mouth quart top.
> 
> 
> has a sour, fruity smell and hits smoothly and has a calming effect on the body while keeping the head with a rather nice energetic high.
> ...


Bubble n Squeak, is that not a 600 strain cof? a whodat number possibly?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

Whodat is the creator, and it is such a good smoke , I am just now going to take another bowl.
There's a mountain valley kush mix in a jar waiting for a taste.
...and a few others of his in bloom-very frosty.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2012)

Good evening, D 
Still favors the buyer here, thankfully.
And mortgage rates are at 4% APR on a 30-year (last I checked), so not too bad.
For the price range we're looking at with the down payment we have, we'll be able to get a decent house and still keep the mortgage cost down to about what our current rent is.
So, we shall soon be members of the Landed Gentry, and I shall petition for my coat of arms and sword, forthwith, so that I might properly motivate my vassals & serfs to bring in a bountiful wheat harvest come the Harvest Moon...
... and sit in my easy chair on the back porch, sipping on a Mint Julip (smoke tasty bowls) while watching the sun set and contemplating the nature of Life...
Just kidding.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2012)

I am not the creator of the BnS,,, a fella that goes by the name of "SOG seeds" made it.. I just bred more by crossing BnS x BnS. I do enjoy it and it has great yield potential. 

But what you have posted ^^^^ BnS x SB (space bomb not sour bubble) I did make 

BnS
I accedentally left 8oz out of the last pic,,, misplacing 8 oz ???? lol 







Getting towards the end








Really getting there








There ya go. I think this ran a total of 20 ozs from 5 plants in supersoil with tea.... Also not including all of the sacrificed bud used for making seeds.
Lights were 2- 6ers one MH one HPS.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

again from whodat at 8 weeks tomorrow.....first up is ?purp / space bomb




and a ?purp / bubble n squeek





the space bomb is frostier, but the bns is chunkier


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

doobie

I was looking at the HUD foreclosures in your area and it appears that there are some pretty good deals. It's definitely a buyers market.
http://www.new-foreclosures.net/?adid=28167&hl=View Foreclosed Apartments for Sale&cid=320370522&mkwid=e1014106ww01703988

just remember, that leak under the sink is now your problem.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2012)

We've been tracking homes using the MLS system, and I see a lot of the homes are showing up on both websites, though the MLS doesn't list all of them as foreclosures or repos (a small percentage, maybe 25%).
Have to make sure and not to get a place with too high of a property tax, but we are going to maximize our purchase by not settling for less than what meets our criteria.
Good to know there is a lot to choose from, but I feel for those who had to give it up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

COF, I always enjoy your pics. I wanted to know if the finishing color yu always have is from flushing ? Or do you slow down on nutes towards the end ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

i've always wondered this too. i presume its the natural drain of life for the last few days?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome cof, thanks  

Now I see whats going on! So the beans just said BnS x SB ect... The SB stands for space bomb not sour bubble, I should have written that in there.
So thats the ? x space bomb eh! Looks to have SB bud structure with the ?p frost
Nice and frosty, thanks for the pics and congrats on the Danky nugs


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I had the good furtune of acquiring some bubble n squeek / sour bubble seeds and here is a slightly crispy bud on a wide mouth quart top.
> 
> 
> has a sour, fruity smell and hits smoothly and has a calming effect on the body while keeping the head with a rather nice energetic high.
> ...



Now that looks like straight up BnS.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've always wondered this too. i presume its the natural drain of life for the last few days?


It's just the end cycle of the plant until she says I'm ready. There's no flush.

Whodat
I do have it written down as space bomb...guess I'm just a space cadet.
I had a bowl of the mvk mix....that one is going into my inventory. There's one that almost finished that has me drooling.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2012)

There was some really interesting smoke in the MVK mix, thats for sure... Some extremely unique smells I remember.

and thats mountain view kush mix btw lol, now, I know I didnt write that one down! too damn long.

The MVK seeds I used to breed came from some peeps called BCO, Breeders Choice Organisation.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pics COF. I like the looks of that BnS


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 6, 2012)

A copy/paste from the vert600 thread:

This is how my room sits right now

These are some wild flowers

This shows two of the three mothers. Banana OG at bottom left and Dog Kush top right (the Blackberry Kush mom is still pretty small and was sitting out getting some water). There's some Banana OG that just rooted in the DWC at bottom right too.

These two are Dogs that just rooted so I stuck them in with the 600

These are all BBK

Casey Jones 12/12 from seed

Next 3 are all Cheese? x Herijuana that vegged about 1 week maybe

You can see the flowers again and the Veggie sprouts in the humidity dome.


There it is. Enjoy


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice dez. I enjoyed that on both threads, ha.

Complete random web observation. My browser auto fills addresses when I type almost every letter (ie when I type 'r' it auto fills rollitup.org/usercp.php). The letters that come up with nothing is k, o, q, v, and x.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice dez. I enjoyed that on both threads, ha.
> 
> Complete random web observation. My browser auto fills addresses when I type almost every letter (ie when I type 'r' it auto fills rollitup.org/usercp.php). The letters that come up with nothing is k, o, q, v, and x.


Funny that you tried every key too!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm bored. Can you tell?

209, didn't mention before but those bunch of plants are gonna be real happy in all that sun. Like DST mentioned, they have that screen type stuff a friend of mine uses for privacy. Quite amazing how much light gets through.

Cof, nice buys. I'm very jealous you got a fem ?p x sb. And like the rest of the folks, I love the fade your plants always have.

Whodat, jeez that BnS was something else. Looking forward to trying some super soil X tea.

I've smelled weed being smoked 4 times now on the street. Everytime I start looking around like, who's got it, who is it, lol

Congrats Oklahoma City


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Couple curing vittles
View attachment 2202381View attachment 2202380


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks a bit like my blue dream. Hmmmm.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2012)

Hellllooooo . . . hope you are all doing well tonight. . . those buds look tasty


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sup Bobo, hope youre doing good.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks man, you too. How is your garden coming along? Didn't I read somewhere that you just cracked some good x's?

Was gonna snap some pics today, actually, but didn't have time  Maybe tomorrow  I've got a decent spread of strains vegging at the moment.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

4% is not bad, I got a fixed 4.85% on my mortgage in NL a number of years back, 15 years fixed rate. In NL we get a tax rebate on our Mortgage interest payments which is sweet, typically between 42-52% of the amount you pay (based on how high your salary/wage tax is, but our income tax is high=42-52%!!!). Our interest on the money we had to borrow for our place in Cape Town was 9.37% I think. Prime in South Africa is 9% 

I know what you mean about taking repossed houses Doobie, always seems like there is some bad karma floating around. I remember looking for a place in Glasgow way back and went to a repo home, the owners had literally smashed the place up in anger.....




DoobieBrother said:


> Good evening, D
> Still favors the buyer here, thankfully.
> And mortgage rates are at 4% APR on a 30-year (last I checked), so not too bad.
> For the price range we're looking at with the down payment we have, we'll be able to get a decent house and still keep the mortgage cost down to about what our current rent is.
> ...


Morning, some strange faces appearing back again Good to see you all.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

I inspected foreclosures for a few months. There are ones like you talk about D that are smashed up and trashed, but most (my guess 70%) were in fine condition. What investors are doing out here to make money in a buyers market is picking up the foreclosures on auction for a really low price and refurbishing the place. Then turning around and selling for a profit.

For example, the house across the street from me foreclosed on. They guys lived in his house for about 2 years, then finally split town, to never come back. Place was in great condition. When we moved into the neighborhood almost 5 years ago his house was worth about $175,000. An investor bought the place on auction for $45,000 more than a year ago. He probably put $2,000-3,000 into cleaning it up a little, and sold it 2 months after purchasing for $65,000. Not a bad turn-around.

It fucking kills me that we (wife and I) are not capitalizing on this trend. Ah well... we are quite comfortable, but I'll be damned if there aren't hundreds upon hundreds of little gold piles all around my area. At least some good peeps are getting some good houses for cheap.

And if you were wondering, we paid 180,000 for our house. Still owe 130,000... and we could probably sell our house today for about $60,000. Sigh. And we make too much money to qualify for any of the government programs to adjust mortgages. Kinda sucks how we are a bit 'punished' for living within our means. If only we would have bought a $500,000 house we couldn't afford like some folks. We could have stopped paying our mortgage 2 years ago, been living for free, and still got our principle adjusted.

Now I'm just being bitchy. At least we love our place, lol. Would suck to be stuck in a house you hated.

EDIT: Lol at the rep bru.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

It does suck, but I guess unless you want to move then it's not a problem, the value will come back up in the end Jig my friend. (you know that though!)


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, we do want to move... thinking about renting the place out. Not sure though. We would probably lose $100 a month if we did rent, but our new mortgage would be something around $350/ mo. So for <$500 a month we could be paying off two houses. One of those being in Southern California (which is never a bad place to own real estate).

One thing I do love about cali is I can grow weed and not stress the law. Damn they need that legalization shit everywhere.... grrrrrrr.

Yankees game tonight. Went to where the Dodgers used to play in Brooklyn... that was fucking awesome. Kinda freaked me out though, Last night caught a couple minutes of the local news and a kid had gotten shot at a park like the one I was sitting at in broad daylight. It's so sad how some peeps live. Sure makes me feel lucky to not have to worry about being gunned down in my neighborhood.  Also went to Chinatown and Little Italy. Had a lovely italian style pizza.

Oh... and in case anyone is wondering. London's Underground beats NYC Subways by a long shot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And if you were wondering, we paid 180,000 for our house. Still owe 130,000... and we could probably sell our house today for about $60,000. Sigh. And we make too much money to qualify for any of the government programs to adjust mortgages. Kinda sucks how we are a bit 'punished' for living within our means. If only we would have bought a $500,000 house we couldn't afford like some folks. We could have stopped paying our mortgage 2 years ago, been living for free, and still got our principle adjusted.


Cost to buy a house in a quiet little mountain town: $180,000
Loss if sold in the current housing market: $120,000
Black bears on your back porch: priceless


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah man. Life is fucking good. Thanks for the perspective doob. Can't wait to see what pops up on your deck or front yard when you get a place.

EDIT: Forgot to mention last post. I also got to pet a Brooklyn kitty (oddly, one of the highlights if not THE highlight of my trip so far). And lastly, I had a wonderful conversation with a dude in Manhattan. We talked for probably an hour and a half. He was selling his art on the sidewalk and we had a great time. It's amazing how similar we all are. We're all just people. We got parents, we get hungry, we need to sleep, etc. I wish I could do something helpful for everyone in the world. Guess I'll have to settle with doing things for people here and there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2012)

Probably won't be bears, but the wife & I are big into the birdies (so are the cats, but we keep the cats indoors 100%), so we'll be putting out bird feeders & houses and a bird bath for them (I might even make a neat little water feature like a mini waterfall that sprinkles down into a lagoon).
Will have to upgrade my camera (FINALLY) next year. A decent Nikon DSLR. 
Next year...

I've seen humanity at it's best & worst in my travels, and we really are just one species, one race, no matter if social customs and norms are seen as different or strange by other societies.
Will be nice when we all finally evolve and come together a bit more.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Late night doob? I was thinking yesterday how in 1,000 years or so (if humanity is still around) the idea that people were distinct colors or ethnicities would be strange, because everyone would be a mix. Not sure if that would actually happen, but it seems reasonable to me.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Lets hope they look upon us as barbaric!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, jig. 
Sleeping schedule is out of whack for now, but slowly working it back around to where it should be.

I'm sure the orangutans, chimps & gorillas will think we were savage beasts, only useful as slaves, medical research subjects, and for gladiatorial combat.



Or the Alien Overlords who finally assume control of the planet will surely think of us as such.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2012)

jig yeah NY is sad 
i luv to vist never want to be to far away 
from NYC used to work there lots of jobs lots of $$
has a lot to offer 
where i get culture an entetainment (used to get drgs) 
has alot to offer 
millionairs and bums 
millionars step over the bums like they dont see them 
filthy- expensive- hardcore 


i could never live there -maybe if i was a millionair upper crust 
cause the bottom catches hell

chinatown an little italy are connected


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Well my good friend says that there are Alien amongst us. Now if the Govt's knew this you would think that it would actually be a good thing to let the people know and may be then, finally, will humans unite as one, until then we'll get mad at our closest neighbours, (or in some cases, peeps from across Oceans).


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2012)

> Will be nice when we all finally evolve and come together a bit more.


seems that if this was gona happen it would have happened already -dont think so 

we already have to may ingrediants that should have been left out of the mix 
greed -prejudice -superiority isssues -egos an few others i cant think of 
only a few realize its all one and they seem to be the ones on the bottom

one blood 


1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;cp-6g_CdpJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp-6g_CdpJs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jun 7, 2012)

DST said:


> That looks too good Don!!!^^^^^^
> At the the mo its a bit busy in there. But with the vertical, plus the shelving up above, I get a good bit more room (stack em high)
> So/ 5 Cali O, but they are from normal seed, so some of them are going (when it comes to the 12/12 some are going to be male) To be honest, I have my eye on one of them, if thats a girly then I am well chuffed.. Then a few Headbands - 8  but I will keep the strongest looking ones of them, and 5 OG kush (3 up on shelfs though, and one up in the heavens as well (thats a twin). There will be added lights when it comes to flower time I am sure....And 2 mysteries. The new seeds I got coming through I want to veg for as long as possible....
> 
> I know what you mean with keeping numbers down, but I am confident this style of growing, making use of all the light - 360 degrees stylee, will help. Right, off to the fridge to get some cider, I feel like going blind...waiting on the wife getting back to crack the champagne that is currently chilling- holiday started!!!! Happy dayz.


jeez going to the fridge to get some cider then some champers wen ur missus gets in now thats would make me sick cider and champagne ewww each to there own i suppose i hardly drink if i do only stella artois and smirnoff ices not a big drinker i wnt drink cider always seen it as an alcoholics or under age drinkers drink cheap and tastes nasty good ole scrumpy jacks cider n white lightning cider aww like paint stripper that is


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Better late than never!


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2012)

blast from the past^^^^^


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And if you were wondering, we paid 180,000 for our house. Still owe 130,000... and we could probably sell our house today for about $60,000. Sigh. And we make too much money to qualify for any of the government programs to adjust mortgages. Kinda sucks how we are a bit 'punished' for living within our means. If only we would have bought a $500,000 house we couldn't afford like some folks. We could have stopped paying our mortgage 2 years ago, been living for free, and still got our principle adjusted.
> 
> Now I'm just being bitchy. At least we love our place, lol. Would suck to be stuck in a house you hated.
> 
> EDIT: Lol at the rep bru.


Hey you just described me! Banks wouldnt work with people if they werent behind on their payments. Ok, so we quit making our payment! About 2 years later they worked with us. They didnt adjust the principal but dropped the interest to 2% for 10 years, after which it will float back up to 5 and be locked. The adjustable rate is what started killing us. I owe 460 and its worth about 200, but we can afford the payment and we like living here so we're going to ride it out. I couldnt rent a 3k ft house for 1600 and we've been here for 7 years. I want the kids to remember 1 house from their childhood, kind of how I grew up.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

ok, will never offer you a cider


nitrobob1786 said:


> jeez going to the fridge to get some cider then some champers wen ur missus gets in now thats would make me sick cider and champagne ewww each to there own i suppose i hardly drink if i do only stella artois and smirnoff ices not a big drinker i wnt drink cider always seen it as an alcoholics or under age drinkers drink cheap and tastes nasty good ole scrumpy jacks cider n white lightning cider aww like paint stripper that is


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone heard of extraction with CO2? instead of butane?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just found out my next-door neighbor is in the hospital. She is diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. I have known her for like 15 yrs and was always a picture of health. Her husband died 10 yrs ago from lung caner (smoker). I guess the 2nd hand smoke caught up with her. I dont know what type of cancer she has yet though. She was talking lately about feeling run-down and tired. She is like 60 or so and she is so busy arou8nd here taking care of older ppl and doing work at their houses. She is seriously one of the top 5 nicest ppl I have ever known in my entire life! I am gonna find out what hospital she is at and get down there to see her.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I just found out my next-door neighbor is in the hospital. She is diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. I have known her for like 15 yrs and was always a picture of health. Her husband died 10 yrs ago from lung caner (smoker). I guess the 2nd hand smoke caught up with her. I dont know what type of cancer she has yet though. She was talking lately about feeling run-down and tired. She is like 60 or so and she is so busy arou8nd here taking care of older ppl and doing work at their houses. She is seriously one of the top 5 nicest ppl I have ever known in my entire life! I am gonna find out what hospital she is at and get down there to see her.


That's terrible bass  All the best to her for a positive prognosis and recovery.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I just found out my next-door neighbor is in the hospital. She is diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. I have known her for like 15 yrs and was always a picture of health. Her husband died 10 yrs ago from lung caner (smoker). I guess the 2nd hand smoke caught up with her. I dont know what type of cancer she has yet though. She was talking lately about feeling run-down and tired. She is like 60 or so and she is so busy arou8nd here taking care of older ppl and doing work at their houses. She is seriously one of the top 5 nicest ppl I have ever known in my entire life! I am gonna find out what hospital she is at and get down there to see her.


That sucks. Perhaps Cannabis could help. I think we discussed this recently. Here's to hoping.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> That sucks. Perhaps Cannabis could help. I think we discussed this recently. Here's to hoping.


Her nephew (7 houses down) is the one who introduced me to growing. He is a major advocate for pot, but she is very against it. Maybe she will be more open under the circumstances though. Thanx for the well wishes guys! She is more like a mom to me than my mom thats for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Bummer bassman. Prayers are coming your neighbors way.

Chaka... fuck me man 3,000 sq. Ft? We are paying half you mortgage for 1/5 of your sq.ft. you trying to make me feel bad lol

D. Have heard of co2 extraction. I think the machines are $10,000 or so. Guess its supposed to be the absolute best way to make clean extracts... if one can afford it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Bummer bassman. Prayers are coming your neighbors way.
> 
> Chaka... fuck me man 3,000 sq. Ft? We are paying half you mortgage for 1/5 of your sq.ft. you trying to make me feel bad lol
> 
> D. Have heard of co2 extraction. I think the machines are $10,000 or so. Guess its supposed to be the absolute best way to make clean extracts... if one can afford it.


Thanx.
That is one expensive oil maker!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

*hey all! man am i bent!! wow, i really dont want another cone, but i want want you know what i mean  ??

anyway, here's my girl it's day 27 now, I'm happy with her progress, tents been really cold, can't get it hotter than 23-24 degrees, i don't want to remove the glass, as my main colas are merely 12 inches or less from the globe!*
edit: i wrote sex in the honey cause it's nearly as good as 
Go The 600's !!!!!! exclusive to 600 page!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2012)

im sorry for your friend 
60 sumtin is to young to go 
for the times we are a livin in 

im 62 an i figure to be tired of this at around 90 
i should be run down tired an ready to go see whuts next

regretfully it is in tiny print on the last page of the contract we signed for life 
all the good stuff in bold typ sex fun drgs gardening 



the book says we should rejoice at death and be sorrowful at birth 
but we seem to have it backwards 


1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2012)

i luv it erryting got trichs 
pistils got trichs
even the trichs got trichs 
nice job


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

While we are all looking at trichs, I took some nice pics today without the flash


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think I see a few ambers in there


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate hospitals ......I've Ben at the hospital for 29 hours now wife had a 4 hour surgery yesterday her uturis or however u spell it attached 
Itself to her abdominal wall and they had to cut it free....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> I hate hospitals ......I've Ben at the hospital for 29 hours now wife had a 4 hour surgery yesterday her uturis or however u spell it attached
> Itself to her abdominal wall and they had to cut it free....


Damn bro that sux!! I hope she heals well!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Damn bro that sux!! I hope she heals well!


She is doin good just in pain other than that Saturday we should be out


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> She is doin good just in pain other than that Saturday we should be out


The body tells us to hurt to make us aware something is wrong. It is too bad we dont have a switch to turn off after we know there is something wrong and have fixed it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is expanding foam light proof? I want to fill cracks and seams that leak light with it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Is expanding foam light proof? I want to fill cracks and seams that leak light with it.


Yes it is I used it in a few places


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Yes it is I used it in a few places


thanx bro...well off to Home Depot then.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 7, 2012)

If not Bassman spray the foam and a bit of black spray paint or something. I prefer darker caulk to fill in bit gaps, the foam seems like it could retain smells moisture I dunno, caulk just seemed more "sealed" to me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> If not Bassman spray the foam and a bit of black spray paint or something. I prefer darker caulk to fill in bit gaps, the foam seems like it could retain smells moisture I dunno, caulk just seemed more "sealed" to me.


My problem is my shed...the wind we had a week or so ago really did a number on it. I stripped it down to grow in and some supports are gone now, and the metal panels are way mis-aligned now. I dont know if caulk can do it...big ass gaps! Ill get the can of paint though as it is cheap and might come in handy...otherwise Ill use it to repaint some of my weights that are getting rusty.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think I see a few ambers in there


The weird part is today is only day 48 since i flipped the switch. She didnt even show sex till like day 20 or so...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The weird part is today is only day 48 since i flipped the switch. She didnt even show sex till like day 20 or so...


She is trying to be tricky, just base her doneness on calyx swelling or something I guess?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> She is trying to be tricky, just base her doneness on calyx swelling or something I guess?


To make things trickier. Both the parent strains were known to be 7 week finishers...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> To make things trickier. Both the parent strains were known to be 7 week finishers...


I would say that she is about done then, except you said she didnt sex out till around day 20...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

some pics of Purple Urkle and Grape Krush and Gurple


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

close up of GK


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Praying for your friend I just got out of the hospital last week, I just thank God I am alive I will keep your friend in my prayers !


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

I didnt get to smoke much of my grape krush because i flowered her early, and i pollinated her so she was full of seeds.

That was how I came up with the Grape Kush, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts out to your wife, method, and to your neighbor bassman.

Some more trich pR0n
Hey, BC, mine are at day 48 since flipping 12/12, too!

BMF:


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> D. Have heard of co2 extraction. I think the machines are $10,000 or so. Guess its supposed to be the absolute best way to make clean extracts... if one can afford it.


The dude you met Adam at the GA said that I had ust missed the guy from Cali Connect who had some....



method2mymadness said:


> She is doin good just in pain other than that Saturday we should be out


I am very glad to hear that. Wishing you both well.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

BLOODY 'ELL, ITS-A PR0NTASTICO SAYS THE FSM!!!!!!!!!!! Super Spaghetti job everyone!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Praying for your friend I just got out of the hospital last week, I just thank God I am alive I will keep your friend in my prayers !


I am glad you are ok!! 


billcollector99 said:


> I didnt get to smoke much of my grape krush because i flowered her early, and i pollinated her so she was full of seeds.
> 
> That was how I came up with the Grape Kush, lol.


The Grape Krush is nice...taste is really nice smell is also. The high comes on strong for like 15-20 min that the head high tapers and the body high elevates and lasts for an hour or so. I find myself smoking more though to keep the head foggier lol.


DoobieBrother said:


> Sending positive thoughts out to your wife, method, and to your neighbor bassman.
> 
> Some more trich pR0n
> Hey, BC, mine are at day 48 since flipping 12/12, too!
> ...


Thanx Doob and nice trich shots!! 
Maybe Ill take some pics 2nite after lights out and see if I can improve quality.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice Bass, thanks for bumping!!!

Mrs DST is in Serbia at a Graphic Design conference, she text me saying, "everyone is speaking in Serbian!", nearly pissed myself, funny that love eh! She cracks me up sometimes. Told her just to get a couple of wines down her and steam-in in English, lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys it means a lot to me I love coming here to see all the wonderful bud porn and talk about pot


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 7, 2012)

this thread is prolly one of the best to vist and get an eye full of pin up girl quality p0rn


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> To make things trickier. Both the parent strains were known to be 7 week finishers...


My BnS would have a good bit of hairs turn in week 6 and confused me,, I just let er go and sure enough a new burst of fresh pistils came along, then harvested around week 9 or 10. Im not sure about the trichs though,, I stopped checking trichs a while ago. 


bassman999 said:


> some pics of Purple Urkle and Grape Krush and Gurple
> 
> View attachment 2203291View attachment 2203294View attachment 2203295View attachment 2203296View attachment 2203298View attachment 2203300View attachment 2203303


Dankaliciouse Bass!


DoobieBrother said:


> Sending positive thoughts out to your wife, method, and to your neighbor bassman.
> 
> Some more trich pR0n
> Hey, BC, mine are at day 48 since flipping 12/12, too!
> ...


Bravo bravo. 

Good evening 6ers  Been building some irrigation today, plenty of union breaks


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 7, 2012)

Evening sixers some purple pron (young but legal,well not in the uk lol)

View attachment 2203534View attachment 2203535View attachment 2203536

My baby psychosis, 14 inches tall and 3-4 wks 12/12 from rooted clone
View attachment 2203537View attachment 2203538

They took a bit of a battering a couple of weeks ago due to some highly unusually warm weather in Scotland lol seem to be recovering ok now though ;-D

Peace out 6'rs


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Bass, Its BlackRose x BlackSourBubble F1's created by Tip Top Toker of RIU. I've got 3 fems from 5 seeds I popped. 3 different phenos it would seem also, one very purple with it starting to come through in the leaves (1st 2 pics), 1 stretchy one with a little purp comin through (the 2 bud pic) and the 3rd is still all green lol. Cant really distinguish any smells at the moment the psychosis I have is takin over lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2012)

I bet the third one is most potent. Highlander said the BSB that weren't purple were the best....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Hey Bass, Its BlackRose x BlackSourBubble F1's created by Tip Top Toker of RIU. I've got 3 fems from 5 seeds I popped. 3 different phenos it would seem also, one very purple with it starting to come through in the leaves (1st 2 pics), 1 stretchy one with a little purp comin through (the 2 bud pic) and the 3rd is still all green lol. Cant really distinguish any smells at the moment the psychosis I have is takin over lol


The only girl I had that purpled the buds as opposed to the leaves was Mr Nice...I didnt care for the high, but the weed smelled amazing (like Blueberry Morning cereal, kinda like fruity pebbled but better)and looked cool too.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 7, 2012)

So i need a little help just to make sure i dont over do it or anything in my new soil mix
*1 Bale Of Promix
8 Cups Bone Meal - Phosphorus source
4 Cups Alfalfa Meal - Nitrogen Source
1 1/3 Cups Epsom Salt -Mag Source
3-4 Cups Dolomite Lime -Cal & Ph Buffer
1 Tsp Azomite - Trace Elements
4 Cups Kelp Meal 
25LBs Worm Castings
and Heres the part i need a little help with.
With the 1 Bale of Promix how much Oyster Shells would i add 1 or 2 TBSP 
Just want some different opions to see how it sounds. Its not to different from the original recipe
*


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2012)

Are the oyster shells for CA? I would say 2 would be best... you're probably not going to over do it. Just my 2 cents. Good seeing ya around, Hotsauce!


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2012)

What to do...cycle of make bubble???

Morning 6ers. Suns out, HPS's are on, kettles boiled. TIME FOR WAKEY BAKEY!!!!! PEACE!

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

DST - C.E.O. of club 600 said:


> kettles boiled. TIME FOR WAKEY BAKEY!!!!! PEACE!


So so jealous. Been fucking 4 days with no herb. There is some in the basement of the house I'm in... but the fucking alarm is set in the house so I can't go down to the ground floor. Grrrrrrr. Hopefully smoking tomorrow.

I should be harvesting at least a couple of my plants by this time next week. Be on the lookout for pics. I pray they are all still alive at home. Been 4 days since they have been checked on.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2012)

Keeping external extremeties crossed for yer plants lad. 4 days on there own, I'd be kacking myself. We will be jealous of the nice buzz you'll be getting after not chiefing for 4 days.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2012)

Bloody weather killed our green house ffs, wind blew it down plants all over the grden when i woke up. The princess is not! happy. Hoping the wind has blown the fairy my way cuz this soaps nasty lol.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 8, 2012)

morning 6ers hows the grows,westy(soap bar?)feel for ya man!


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2012)

im hoping i dont have to buy another halfy of soap, dunt think my head could stand it lol.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 8, 2012)

morning 6ers hows the grows,westy(soap bar?)feel for ya man!
i had a bar of stuff with a H on it it was really good,got you just as wrecked as weed,
TRUE STORY lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> morning 6ers hows the grows,westy(soap bar?)feel for ya man!
> i had a bar of stuff with a H on it it was really good,got you just as wrecked as weed,
> TRUE STORY lol


Yeah b4 i started growing soap was my bread and butter and it was genrally pretty good, then they started stepping on it a bit too much. I have 5 plants in my old 400w tent over at my m8s house that are 7 weeks in now so gonna scrump a bit tonite. My 600 has 6 under it at bout 4 weeks in lol, been tempted to scrump off that too. The last week is always the hardest lol.


----------



## po'thead (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's what I got going, about 30 days into flower. View attachment 2204068View attachment 2204069View attachment 2204070 Some leaves got kinda burned, I was trying out some foliar feeding and my solution was a bit too hot for one of my strains, the others handled it beautifully.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2012)

That's not so good, what was the greenhouse made of lad?

And that bloody Jubilee, that's who I would blame, weigh laying the Fairy!!


mr west said:


> Bloody weather killed our green house ffs, wind blew it down plants all over the grden when i woke up. The princess is not! happy. Hoping the wind has blown the fairy my way cuz this soaps nasty lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2012)

DST said:


> That's not so good, what was the greenhouse made of lad?
> 
> And that bloody Jubilee, that's who I would blame, weigh laying the Fairy!!


It was a cheap plastic walk in green house for 34.99, proving you get what ya pay for lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup, you do indeed. Better get that thing propper tied down lad....like that helps after the fact, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2012)

I t was tied down ut the zip broke on the door so it kinda fell apart after that. we've took it down now left the frame up tho.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a bloody shame westie mate. How gutting. At least you got the other stuff going.

So... about New York. If a person has any kind of social anxiety, or even anxiety of any kind I would NOT suggest spending much time (if any) in Manhattan. However, if you can stand some excitement, chaos, and clutter you have GOT to visit someday. It's seriously unbelievable that the place works. If you told me that there was this tiny island with X amount of people on it, and x amount of big buildings, blah blah... I'd say, no way you can make that work day in and day out. But they fucking do it. And I think I saw just about every kind of person there is in this world walking around. Ok, no quadruple amputees, but did see a double.

And I can't say why, but I seem to like the tattoos people had more in ny than la. curious.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2012)

sounds like a real hotchpotch of life in a tiny place. I hate london as it's overcrowded NY sounds like hell lol. one i'd like to see none the less.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh man. If you don't like London... was talking to the wife about the differences. London is like ordered chaos. People form queues, stand on the right, don't take up 3 seats on the tube. Manhattan is like all out war, with no order... only chaos and noise and stink and crowd and people yelling at you for money, or to buy something, or to go into their shop/ restaurant. But yeah... definitely worth checking out, haha. Plus, peeps don't get routinely shot in the middle of the day in LDN. They just stab people at night.

Hey Don. That was the panama red the plant that took forever to finish?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry to go on about my trip everyone. I'm just super duper excited and like sharing with you all cuz youre my peeps. I don't upload this shit to facebook or anything, so this is my outlet.

Question about Weed related issues. I have PM again this round. It has been in check, but the plants are going to have 6 days all alone, then 4 days all alone before I'm home and I'm planning for the worst, them just being absolutely covered in snow white powder (YUK). My question is Supchaka mentioned cervantes or someone dipping their plants in a h2o2 to clear the PM after they cut them down. Has anyone done this or anything similar? What kind of ratio of H2o2 to water do I want to use, and do I do anything else special?

Or do you guys know of other methods to help with the potential situation.

Any help would be cool. I'm going to research it too, but thought I'd ask the crew first.

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Oh man. If you don't like London... was talking to the wife about the differences. London is like ordered chaos. People form queues, stand on the right, don't take up 3 seats on the tube. Manhattan is like all out war, with no order... only chaos and noise and stink and crowd and people yelling at you for money, or to buy something, or to go into their shop/ restaurant. But yeah... definitely worth checking out, haha. Plus, peeps don't get routinely shot in the middle of the day in LDN. They just stab people at night.
> 
> Hey Don. That was the panama red the plant that took forever to finish?


yeah that's pretty much what i've been told about NY lol.

and yeah it was panama red that went for 6.5 months.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2012)

Fairy just landed yay!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

You've got the patience of a .... um ... whatever it is that has a lot of patience. But you were saying that and the P.K. were the best sativas you've had? I've got a pack of PK from the guys at breedersboutique. Looking forward to growing them out. I don't think I'll run them on my first soil run however... don't want to be killing them accidentally because I'm soil challenged.

EDIT: That's great news Fred. I just broke out my stash here and EWWW. It's like the weed equivalent of the soap bar. Looks like crumpled up dirt and smells like perfume. And I don't mean the weed smells like perfume... I think the people sprayed the shit with perfume before selling it. Fucking brick weed.

Do you guys in europe even get brick weed... or pretty much just hash. It's all about the brick weed here in the states. Nasty shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2012)

we get stuff that smells like burnt hair, full of pips, we call it bush, i believe the dutch have a phrase for it, monkey matting lol. i've once seen thai brick which was mostly stalk but that was going back a good few years.

The psycho killer is indeed fine smoke, the lemon pheno is my favourite but the foisty pheno has that couch coma as an added kick in the balls. 

and yeah 6.5 months was a loong wait but the smoke was worth it for sure. thankfully it yielded well.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

We call it schwag or dirt or mexi or brick weed. No matter the name it's sure to be at least 50% by weight in seeds, stems, and other random particles that happened to fall in when they were compressing it.

I honestly think the only reason it's gets you off sober is hyperventilating from coughing.

Good times.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2012)

you've got to cough to get off


----------



## supchaka (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh I've decided on Chaka OG for my strain. Its been a grueling process to come up with a name  Birddog just wasnt working for me no matter how many times I said it. Im going to breed her down more levels for sure. 
Everyones doing well, some are taking off better than others so Im considering taking out the weakest 2 looking plants to give a little more room to the rest. The only way Id do such a thing is if the old lady lets me put those 2 losers outside. I have some plants from someone else in my back yard already so the wife and kids are somewhat adjusted to seeing them outdoors, I just need to capitalize on the situation and roll my own 2 out there when these get picked up! Makes sense right? Well it does in my head  


Some are revegging like a champ like these 2


And then theres a couple that are just mehhh. They arent pushing new nodes quite as fast from the topping.


Like I said they're all doing fine, I just want these couple fuckers to try a little harder for daddy! I want to top again in 2 more days and these arent going to be ready.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Just an update on the Veg room.
DP, Caramel, and Bianca Mothers.





Caramel and DP going to flower.





Coffee can update, if you care.





I had a lot of PM's and Thread Posts asking about more details on the DWC cloner. 12 2" holes.





2 8" air stones.





2" baskets and collars.





Which look like this.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2012)

jig

whodat swears that milk is the best treatment for pm.

my hard-drive died and I'm having to use my son's laptop with a cracked screen....I have a replacement I hoped to get installed today.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cof Tht laptop screen of yer son's can be replaced as well. I replaced a screen is an Asus laptop. They wanted $300 for it, but I found a laptop on eGay for $39 with a bad processor, but a good screen. It took me about an hour or so, but it was well worth it!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 8, 2012)

While on RIU yesterday evening I had something pop up on my screenthat concerned me so I closed everything and called my brother. Sure as shit, it has been infected.
We are now relegated to my laptop and our phones until I can get it to him to fix.
I just wanted to let y'all know since the last site visited was RIU. I can't say for sure where it came from but I haven't surfed porn in quite some time and this was the last place I was.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2012)

My Anti-virus software removed tracking cookies as well...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Too much pressure is on RIU, they have prolly been subpoenaed to release all info and allow monitoring.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Too much pressure is on RIU, they have prolly been subpoenaed to release all info and allow monitoring.


scanning pc now with 2 programs


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Too much pressure is on RIU, they have prolly been subpoenaed to release all info and allow monitoring.[/Q
> Here's a pic for them


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good Method!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Legal Bitches. Legal. Please don't hurt me ossiffer! Ah's a good American. Be payin' my taxes boss, like youz said to do.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's see if they're listening...

KIDDY PRON!!!







I'll stop now.


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys just figured I would share a few pics with ya. I got 4 Tga Querkles under my 600. Mother is on the left in soil. The other three are in 5gal cooler DWC. At 2 1/2 weeks right now. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

hahah i always behave,,most of the time,,hospital went gr8 matey they went in with the camera and did fuk all!! no shit neither,but since the op or watever the pains been nower nr as bad? so i really dont know mabe they knicked summet going in with the camera? nudged a clot away or unarrowed summet? witherway its not half as bad pain wise,,, its a venouse ulcer if i ont get rid within the 1st 12 months then ive got a 1 or 2% chance of EVER getting rid of it, how bads that at 30 yrs old u know?

anyways, but 3 of me 5 clones in flower room,the 2 ive topped which happen to be the biggest and best are stil in veg even tho they got about 2cm growths cumming out of wen i topped em so a week and ther in flowr 2 so il have 3 nemesis and 2 physco/exo srain only i say both coz the dude didnet label em

my donkey dik plants doing great i m gunna give a few days flush as soon as the very top hairs go orange as ther still white at the moment but the rest of the plant is orange hairs look heres a close up

like ive said i dont work with calender(will from now on) that was a botom bud but dence as anything so as for how m=long ive no clue lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 8, 2012)

my ESET stops a tojan attack about every 2 minutes when i'm on the site. i believe it's a former member who is "butthurt" as they say. smh just wish they would stop.
i love new york brother jig. i used to work about 90 minutes from the city in PA. swiftwater PA, ugh...lot's of snow, wasn't for me.
i just chopped a couple of girls, one from inside and one i finshed up outside. each had a little white bug in it that looked like a piece of perlite. it swiggled then jumped away. i thought i was hallucinating  wtf kind of bug is that?!?!?! i can't find an image of it anywhere. and of course the camera was dead as we went to the dog beach tuesday and we didn't charge it. any ideas?
 smoking a master kush hog leg


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> my ESET stops a tojan attack about every 2 minutes when i'm on the site. i believe it's a former member who is "butthurt" as they say. smh just wish they would stop.
> i love new york brother jig. i used to work about 90 minutes from the city in PA. swiftwater PA, ugh...lot's of snow, wasn't for me.
> i just chopped a couple of girls, one from inside and one i finshed up outside. each had a little white bug in it that looked like a piece of perlite. it swiggled then jumped away. i thought i was hallucinating  wtf kind of bug is that?!?!?! i can't find an image of it anywhere. and of course the camera was dead as we went to the dog beach tuesday and we didn't charge it. any ideas?
> smoking a master kush hog leg


did it have a curly tail?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

sure did mr west


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

I want to smoke a HOG LEG tooooo......wtf, sounds good to me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

DST said:


> I want to smoke a HOG LEG tooooo......wtf, sounds good to me.


lol from the urban dictionary (who knew...been calling it that for 30 years now) 
hog leg
the biggest fucking joint you have ever fucking seen
 


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

hehe, thats funny.....right, off to make a hog leg.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2012)

Where I'm from, a hog leg is a powerful, and/or large caliber pistol (.44 Magnum, .454-cal, .50-cal), or a knife (usually a Bowie-style) that has at least a 12" long blade.

**on returning to the campsite**

"_Where'd John go_?"

"I don't know, but he had a hog leg strapped to each leg before he left."

"_Oh, cool. So long as he's got it on him. What's for supper?_"


And... the Coin Fairy showed up today!!
I am now more wealthy than ever before!!
Thank you Coin Fairy, where ever you are!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2012)

The wife & I are going out to look at a few houses later today, too.
Loan has been pre-approved, so now it's just a matter of finding a house.
Will keep you updated!


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

That coin Fairy is a belter lad!!!!! Now don't go spending that all in one shop now, lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck, quite fun looking at places. You'll have your grow room assessment head on I assume



DoobieBrother said:


> The wife & I are going out to look at a few houses later today, too.
> Loan has been pre-approved, so now it's just a matter of finding a house.
> Will keep you updated!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, D 

Yes indeedy, will be keeping a keen eye out for garage space for my indoor girls to grow, and secluded back yard with lots of sunlight for the wife's veggies and a couple of outdoor smellies. 
Would love to work a couple of huge scrogs under Mother Nature's 600!
Seems to be a decent selection out there, and more will be coming on the market as the Summer progresses.
There are a couple of houses already that would appear to fit our needs, and one other that might, but need to see it in person as the online pics are incomplete.
So we go for some walk-through's with the real estate agent today.
Will let you all know how things go.
Off for a few winks, chat with you soon.

Peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2012)

This is one that is my first choice of the one's available:







The back yard is oriented East-to-West, so it gets sunlight all day long (when the sun's out).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2012)

A quick bit of pR0nnage before I get busy:

Deep Blue (F2) at 20 days since transplant and flipping to 12/12. LST applied.







Last of my BMF plants, at 50 days since turning lights to 12/12:













Hoping you all have a good morning/day/evening/night!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2012)

ooo wee looking good doob 

Morn 6hundies


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

Morning whodat. Got any good plans for the weekend?

I like your weekend plans doob. That's awesome bro. Just make sure with that house, that those big trees in front don't shade the back yard.

And to sunnyboy and dst. I'm enjoying all the hog leg talk. I think I need to get into something like that soon.


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 9, 2012)

Where I come from a hog leg is defined as a mullet. Which is a type of fish that is commonly used for bait here. For example "did you guts see that cast right there? I flipped that hog leg all the way up to the sea wall." STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Morning whodat. Got any good plans for the weekend?



"Despite the government's great efforts and the use of twisted science, researchers never have been able to show that marijuana is physically addictive. However, growing marijuana is highly addictive. I doubt that you will stop after one crop if you experience even a modestly successful harvest. When you start growing marijuana you are entering a very powerful vortex that can change your life in the most unexpected ways."

Ed Rosenthal

Considering relaps lol


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2012)

Potential house looks sweet Brother Doob, and grow is looking great as well.

I hope you do relapse very soon whodat, been missing some dat-Pr0n!

And who would have thought a Hog leg could be so different to many peeps, I wonder if it means anything in golf? 

Peace, DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

well il sleep better now knowing ive got now clones vegging out of the stealth grow room just put the 5 clones in 2 physco or exo or livers cant remember wich and 2 nemesis clones from seedsman all in flower room now so much happier 

me others need to hurry the fuck up mostly ornage hairs but the very top of the plant stil white rite at the tip,,wen they go orange and curl in its ready!...i thnk lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Doob I lived in a house on the inside corner like that and one problem was many neighbors shared my fence in the back, but the yard was big. That one looks like not too many neighboring houses though. I think the house looks nice from a over-head vantage point at least!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Potential house looks sweet Brother Doob, and grow is looking great as well.
> 
> I hope you do relapse very soon whodat, been missing some dat-Pr0n!
> 
> ...


LOL 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hog leg


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2012)

Nah thats a dog leg D lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

yeh u need to get a grow going under that camo stuff wat stops people seeing but allows the sun in OR get a greenhouse and put large plants fake or real roud the edge to stop seeing in from sides and have ur weed in the middle of the greenhouse with roof open for light to get in,,,,nosey neighbours no matter how freindly they are is no joke"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

QUESTION

had 5 clones in a veg box for about 7 weeks only like 24watt bue spec then added another 30 watt blue spec as didnt want em massive but anyways ther in 1/2 litre pots now so well established 2 are topped,, ther ready for full nutes as her handilng over the dose stated on the canna start nutes they been on

anyways so whats your reckoning on the 24 hr darkness before flower? 3 i just put into the flower room last nite and 2 today no 24hr dark period,,what do u think/?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> had 5 clones in a veg box for about 7 weeks only like 24watt bue spec then added another 30 watt blue spec as didnt want em massive but anyways ther in 1/2 litre pots now so well established 2 are topped,, ther ready for full nutes as her handilng over the dose stated on the canna start nutes they been on
> 
> anyways so whats your reckoning on the 24 hr darkness before flower? 3 i just put into the flower room last nite and 2 today no 24hr dark period,,what do u think/?


To each their own, but I just throw them in flower!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> To each their own, but I just throw them in flower!


yeh i normally dod 12-12 from seed but got clones thru the post so wanted to get em nice and established first,so just thrown em in flower room in ther small pots few days il put em in the 11 litre wilma pots wer they will stay for the rest of the grow,,only topped 2 of em 5 days ago and ther now the biggest ones about 2 inches of growth out the topped part AWSOEM! lol

so no need for 24 hrs darkness to"reset the plants clock"


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

I never do 24hr dark before 12/12 either. if they are sexed they will show growth soon enough anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I never do 24hr dark before 12/12 either. if they are sexed they will show growth soon enough anyway.


yeh ther clones of a fem already got signs of sex


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 9, 2012)

Theres some guys around here I love. You know who you are...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

DENMARK??? Wtf bru? Did the dutch side have a stop off at the grey area fore the match? U shouldn't have let them smoke the dog. 

I do the 24 hour thing mostly because I'm cheap and figure it saves me a cycle of using electricity and wear on the bulb/ ballast. I usually turn the lights off as I'm harvesting over the course of a few days... not for more resin, just that I'm cheap, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! Bro... how you been? Missed seeing you around friend. I'm gonna go ahead and figure I was one of the folks you talking about, and I'll say the feeling mutual brother.

I swear your avatar is the most profound statement about life ever.


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 9, 2012)

JigFresh! Don Gin and Ton! Genuity! DST! Whodat!...

Its been a year and some change since my 420 bust and no charges still. Cant grow for a few more years to avoid any further charges BUT... Marijuana decriminalization is on the ballot for Missouri in November! bet you can guess what ill be doing the next day if it passes...

... for right now there is no union construction jobs in Kansas City... Unemployment sucks! It equals depression and anxiety. Thank god for weed!


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> HOLY SHIT!I swear your avatar is the most profound statement about life ever.


I dont know. I think Swagbag is on to something...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm onto something at my place.... DANK!!! Had a fellow 6er at the pad this morning to check on the girls and he snapped these pics. Not bad for being on their own for over 6 days?

Candy Drop X NY Purp Diesel about a week or two away from harvest:


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

damn Jig some big budz on some lil girls!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks bassman. It's my frist time growing 12/12 from seed. I thought they would be smaller than this. Props to the breeder!

EDIT: I wouldn't have even believed it, but just now I broke down and smoked the 5 year old b-grade weed right now. Previously I had a nugget of some lame chronic, but figured i'd give this old crumbly looking brown stuff a try. (sounds so desperate) Anyways, this shit has me buzzing like crazy. Ears are all fuzzy feeling, like I got fur ear muffs on. I'm sure in about 30 minutes I'll have a headache and my thoat will hurt, but for now, it's pretty fun.

My wife caught some of my exhale and she's over there talking in weird accents and laughing at her own jokes (that don't make any sense by the way).


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 9, 2012)

Cant tell what your growing in but i had to start flower at four inches in that aeroflo(that the cops now own) so my plants wouldnt get over four feet. indicas too...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bassman. It's my frist time growing 12/12 from seed. I thought they would be smaller than this. Props to the breeder!
> 
> EDIT: I wouldn't have even believed it, but just now I broke down and smoked the 5 year old b-grade weed right now. Previously I had a nugget of some lame chronic, but figured i'd give this old crumbly looking brown stuff a try. (sounds so desperate) Anyways, this shit has me buzzing like crazy. Ears are all fuzzy feeling, like I got fur ear muffs on. I'm sure in about 30 minutes I'll have a headache and my thoat will hurt, but for now, it's pretty fun.
> 
> My wife caught some of my exhale and she's over there talking in weird accents and laughing at her own jokes (that don't make any sense by the way).


lol, maybe she'll come around and start liking it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bassman. It's my frist time growing 12/12 from seed. I thought they would be smaller than this. Props to the breeder!
> 
> EDIT: I wouldn't have even believed it, but just now I broke down and smoked the 5 year old b-grade weed right now. Previously I had a nugget of some lame chronic, but figured i'd give this old crumbly looking brown stuff a try. (sounds so desperate) Anyways, this shit has me buzzing like crazy. Ears are all fuzzy feeling, like I got fur ear muffs on. I'm sure in about 30 minutes I'll have a headache and my thoat will hurt, but for now, it's pretty fun.
> 
> My wife caught some of my exhale and she's over there talking in weird accents and laughing at her own jokes (that don't make any sense by the way).


You've been "Geoffory'd", mate!
Stroke the furry wall, and it'll be oooooo-kaaaaaaayyyy...


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice and Tight Jig!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 9, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Are the oyster shells for CA? I would say 2 would be best... you're probably not going to over do it. Just my 2 cents. Good seeing ya around, Hotsauce!


Thanks Bobo I been pretty busy, shit is starting to calm down finally. Thanks for the input im thinking 1.5 to 2 Cups is what ill use


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

Dude. Lightning bugs are fucking cool. Just wow. They like light up and stuff. You know at big sporting events when flashes go off in the stands. That's what it looks like where I am right now. Just crazy. Cool ass bugs on the east coast.

Hope to see u round more often now things are easing up hotsause


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have never seen a lightning bug. I have always wanted to catch one. lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Dude. Lightning bugs are fucking cool. Just wow. They like light up and stuff. You know at big sporting events when flashes go off in the stands. That's what it looks like where I am right now. Just crazy. Cool ass bugs on the east coast.
> 
> Hope to see u round more often now things are easing up hotsause


Humid nights in July and August are the best where I'm at. Go catch some Jig!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 9, 2012)

we call em fire flys


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2012)

them gal be looking mighty fine jig,even the one center.
this one looks like she has more of the ny purp diesel mom




as far as the smaller leafs,with the lite green color,and that other one,with them big dark green leafs,is looking hella candy.

nice grow.

just took down these today.
at 9 weeks(skywalker og x jo og)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Gen that looks delicious!! Nice job!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm just checking in...

After 1 grow with a 400w upgraded to a 600w HPS with an air cooled hood... I'm subbed... Gotta wait a while before I set it up tho... *Sigh*... First run is going to be Himalaya Blue Diesel... I loved the taste and high of the strain under the 400 and the yield was okay, it being my first indoor grow and all. I'm really looking forward to how these little beauties turn out under the 600...

I'll post again once it's set up.. until then I'm gonna lurk and learn what I can from you guys...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I'm just checking in...
> 
> After 1 grow with a 400w upgraded to a 600w HPS with an air cooled hood... I'm subbed... Gotta wait a while before I set it up tho... *Sigh*... First run is going to be Himalaya Blue Diesel... I loved the taste and high of the strain under the 400 and the yield was okay, it being my first indoor grow and all. I'm really looking forward to how these little beauties turn out under the 600...
> 
> I'll post again once it's set up.. until then I'm gonna lurk and learn what I can from you guys...


Welcome Shannon!! Your avatar is cool


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey 6ers thought you all might like to see my biggest screen of green. Sorry I don't know how to blow them up.


Smelly Cherry SCROG about 4' long and 3 plus feet wide


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey 6ers thought you all might like to see my biggest screen of green. Sorry I don't know how to blow them up.
> 
> View attachment 2206513
> Smelly Cherry SCROG about 4' long and 3 plus feet wide


Nice!! I started to use pvc pipe as a support too.
Here ya go.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Dude. Lightning bugs are fucking cool. Just wow. They like light up and stuff. You know at big sporting events when flashes go off in the stands. That's what it looks like where I am right now. Just crazy. Cool ass bugs on the east coast.
> 
> Hope to see u round more often now things are easing up hotsause


Yes i will try to stop in more. I miss talking to everybody, things move very fast in the 600 lol
and That the Force looks good as hell


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Yes i will try to stop in more. I miss talking to everybody, things move very fast in the 600 lol
> and That the Force looks good as hell


Yeah we miss ya bro!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Marlowe our good man with the matress. Glad you are trying to keep yer spirits up bru. You know the 600 support group is always here for ya.



Marlowe said:


> Theres some guys around here I love. You know who you are...





jigfresh said:


> DENMARK??? Wtf bru? Did the dutch side have a stop off at the grey area fore the match? U shouldn't have let them smoke the dog.
> 
> I do the 24 hour thing mostly because I'm cheap and figure it saves me a cycle of using electricity and wear on the bulb/ ballast. I usually turn the lights off as I'm harvesting over the course of a few days... not for more resin, just that I'm cheap, lol.


I know I know, was a shocker eh!!!! Not sure what to say but they are going to have to pull there fingers out for sure.



jigfresh said:


> I'm onto something at my place.... DANK!!! Had a fellow 6er at the pad this morning to check on the girls and he snapped these pics. Not bad for being on their own for over 6 days?
> 
> Candy Drop X NY Purp Diesel about a week or two away from harvest:
> 
> View attachment 2205903View attachment 2205908View attachment 2205902View attachment 2205905View attachment 2205907View attachment 2205906


How cool is that, fellow 6'er keeping yer pad sweet while you are gone. What a great support group we run.



genuity said:


> them gal be looking mighty fine jig,even the one center.
> this one looks like she has more of the ny purp diesel mom
> 
> 
> ...


Blerry hell Gen, sneaking in there with the Force!! I would expect it to look mighty fine under your green thumbs.



Shannon Alexander said:


> I'm just checking in...
> 
> After 1 grow with a 400w upgraded to a 600w HPS with an air cooled hood... I'm subbed... Gotta wait a while before I set it up tho... *Sigh*... First run is going to be Himalaya Blue Diesel... I loved the taste and high of the strain under the 400 and the yield was okay, it being my first indoor grow and all. I'm really looking forward to how these little beauties turn out under the 600...
> 
> I'll post again once it's set up.. until then I'm gonna lurk and learn what I can from you guys...


Welcome Shannon, I think you are going to love your 600, I know I got a semi when I changed from the 4 to the 6!!!!



Hemlock said:


> Hey 6ers thought you all might like to see my biggest screen of green. Sorry I don't know how to blow them up.
> 
> View attachment 2206513
> Smelly Cherry SCROG about 4' long and 3 plus feet wide


Hemlock bru, thanks for the share.



Hotsause said:


> Yes i will try to stop in more. I miss talking to everybody, things move very fast in the 600 lol
> and That the Force looks good as hell


Please do Hotsauce.

Still giggling about Hog Legs, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

And WTF, have they removed the Rep system?

Soon I'll be visiting RIU in fukkin DOS command, jeezo, guess I might have to start Liking things instead.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

DST said:


> And WTF, have they removed the Rep system?
> 
> Soon I'll be visiting RIU in fukkin DOS command, jeezo, guess I might have to start Liking things instead.


I remember batch files and DOS etc....lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Is the rep option still there for you Bass?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jun 10, 2012)

this site has been fucking up for weeks.no tracking cookies and pages not refreshing my antivirus programme flashing like a beacon every page i visit. its about time rui sorted there act out its fucked up. my rep still there dst


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jun 10, 2012)

i got well and truly wasted last night for my 30th i got through 34 drinks jager bombs coming 3 at a time cocktails pints what ever i was given. boy do i feel rough today


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy molly AMCHEESIER, 34 drinks, did you not think 30 was enough, lol. Hope you feel better soon lad. 

So first they take my PM's
Then they take my Rep notification.
AND NOW THEY TAKE MY REP!!! WTF, lol.......at least I still got my weed.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I might as well do an update then.......

Exodus Cheese.










Up there





Down there (minus the hedge)





Top from the CheesexURK - Breeze.





DOG





DOG Hedge






























Some pollenated DOG - BX1 seeds. OG Kush Male (Kush2) x DOG.





Livers/Blues






Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

That really is a hedge. Could use that as a wind barrier, lol. And I still have all the rep tools available to me. Must just be you D. How does it feel to be so special?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2012)

i feel like we're the greasers of RIU. and everybody elese is a soc.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2012)

We hang out in riu's "Smoking Area" out behind the school gymnasium to light up and shoot the shit between classes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2012)

genuity said:


> just took down these today.
> at 9 weeks(skywalker og x jo og)
> View attachment 2206406









*
"You can't win, Darth. If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine."

"The Schwartz is strong with this one."

*The Ewoks are going to be pissed about you chopping down their forests, and I hear they still have an AT-AT!


Maybe R2's buddy THC-420, the recreational protocol droid from Rastacus Prime can help calm them down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn.
Now I want to try me some space weed...


[video=youtube_share;hfH9CrQqyfE]http://youtu.be/hfH9CrQqyfE[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2012)

wait you mean aliens like mexicans? NO MOTHA FUCKA ALIENS, OUTA SPACE MOTHA FUCKAS! lmao 

where's my weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed ahah tht was good.

*still laughin.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.

Havent been able to rep you for a while.*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

well shit, time to go in my smoke spot(man garage)and hit the bong [video=youtube;EaqQhdt1qqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaqQhdt1qqk[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

Something I've been working on in my garage


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2012)

what is it? ...besides a car.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 10, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I'm just checking in...
> 
> After 1 grow with a 400w upgraded to a 600w HPS with an air cooled hood... I'm subbed... Gotta wait a while before I set it up tho... *Sigh*... First run is going to be Himalaya Blue Diesel... I loved the taste and high of the strain under the 400 and the yield was okay, it being my first indoor grow and all. I'm really looking forward to how these little beauties turn out under the 600...
> 
> I'll post again once it's set up.. until then I'm gonna lurk and learn what I can from you guys...


welcome shannon, glad you found where the cool kids hang out


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't know why but im going to guess its a '71 model something or other. Looks amazing. What you got going on?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 10, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> what is it? ...besides a car.


Americans refer to this as "Swag". Also known as:

"Dream"
"Manhood."
"Balls."
"Classic."
"Gusto."
"Compensation Syndrome."
"Muscle."
"Arh,arh,arh."- as decribed by Tim Allen.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> what is it? ...besides a car.


 68 Caprice, with a og 396''402'' big block. Rebuilt the motor, and all new suspension, just need a new radiator, and I'm good.

Had a 68 Impala(big block) when I was 18, and had to sell it, for family reasons.Then one day(08 ) I saw that 68 in the woods, and bought it!I love most cars from the 30-80's, but 68's are my Favorited cars.Just me though


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2012)

based on the shape of the door I'd guess a '70s Camaro but the A pillar doesn't look right for a Camaro. Is it an El Camino?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha, you posted that as I was typing up my guess...


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2012)

I Would never have guessed that was the front of a Caprice, LOL. Gotta love big blocks though


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 10, 2012)

The 40's and 50's saw the most beautiful cars. I'm jealous of that generation.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Is the rep option still there for you Bass?


Yeah mine works still, they are just giving you shit DST!! 

209 nice car, how long till you finish her and re-assemble front?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2012)

I want either a 68 roadrunner or charger. Preferably the bird tho.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I want either a 68 roadrunner or charger. Preferably the bird tho.


You dont see a lot of the Roadrunners around anymore,,I dont at least. I always wanted a Barracuda..1970 with the 6-pack!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 10, 2012)

Baby C-99


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Technical stuff by all accounts. A change to new peoples accounts, blah de blah. But Admin contacted me and they also gave my PM's back. But please do not PM me about seeds or anything to do with anything really, lol.....

Back to football, getting exciting at last.


bassman999 said:


> Yeah mine works still, they are just giving you shit DST!!
> 
> 209 nice car, how long till you finish her and re-assemble front?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

I was kicked from this site and told its an attack page!! I got back on, but does anyone really get viruses or trojans here??


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was kicked from this site and told its an attack page!! I got back on, but does anyone really get viruses or trojans here??


I've only experienced malicious cookies. My Virusware catches them.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> 68 Caprice, with a og 396''402'' big block. Rebuilt the motor, and all new suspension, just need a new radiator, and I'm good.
> 
> Had a 68 Impala(big block) when I was 18, and had to sell it, for family reasons.Then one day(08 ) I saw that 68 in the woods, and bought it!I love most cars from the 30-80's, but 68 is my Favorited cars.Just me though


awsome, my pops has got a 68 camaro with a 302 in it.


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 10, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> The 40's and 50's saw the most beautiful cars. I'm jealous of that generation.


I have had a 49 chevy for the last 4 years! It will be the last car I own... When I die I ll be buried in her or she ll have her own plot next to mine, I havent decided yet...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> awsome, my pops has got a 68 camaro with a 302 in it.


It has a 302? Only 302 I know of was Ford for like the Mustang....???

I just thoughgt they had a 289. I test drove a67 with the 289 and wasnt impressed.

heres what I found about the 302...a paragraph from a page.


*All 302s used a standard single point type distributor, 




although the advance curves 




were optimized for the needs of the 302. 














What all of these various pieces added up to was a healthy small block rated very 




conservatively at 290 horsepower at 5800 rpm and 290 ft. lbs. of torque at 4200 rpm. Rumor has it, 




however, that the same engine produced 350 horsepower at 7000 rpm on the dynamometer! 




Why would Chevy underrate the engine? Certainly insurance reasons come to mind, along with the 




desire to understate what the engine was capable of lest the various racing sanctioning bodies penalize




 the teams that chose to run the Z/28 in competition.*


7k rpm was really good for a stock v8 from the 60's!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was kicked from this site and told its an attack page!! I got back on, but does anyone really get viruses or trojans here??


I haven't run anti virus software in about a year.
But them I'm a Power User: 

[video=youtube_share;Z3f7PMESCQU]http://youtu.be/Z3f7PMESCQU[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 10, 2012)

Had to share this with you all. Just received through FB.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 10, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Something I've been working on in my garage


Nice i cant wait to get my 2 Door Monte Carlo not sure exaclty what i wanna do with it yet but im scheming lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah he built it and put it in him self. its not really built for cruisin around the neighborhood lol.

yea i think the 302 came in the ss version or something?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 10, 2012)

The "My Roll It Up" section is down for me, any one else?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah man im having weird issues too.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 10, 2012)

Fixed...For now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

Man RIU needs serious help...I guess they will never fix this site permanently.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

Heres what I read about RIU

Advisory provided by Google
Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for rollitup.org

What is the current listing status for rollitup.org?

Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 2 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?

Of the 1521 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 5 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2012-06-10, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2012-06-10.

Malicious software includes 1 exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 16 new process(es) on the target machine.

Malicious software is hosted on 1 domain(s), including 178.162.170.0/.

This site was hosted on 3 network(s) including AS25973 (GTT), AS46176 (SKIPL), AS26496 (PAH).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?

Over the past 90 days, rollitup.org did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.

Has this site hosted malware?

No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.

How did this happen?

In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

Next steps:

Return to the previous page.
If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.

Updated 4 hours ago

© Google - Google Home


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 10, 2012)

This is My 3rd Run with this Pheno of Querkle
Shes a special one thats why ive kept her and learned her in and out
Querkle Day 34


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck bro. I been missing your buds. Its so nice to have them back in my life ... even if it is over the internet. Querkle sure is a pretty plant. Im starting to miss my plants something feirce.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

I just chopped my Querkle since she started to reveg at 5 weeks into flower. I thought it would be a waste...but I trimmed the fans etc...b4 hanging and my hands r soooo sticky and I am really high from it actually (and I didnt even smoke it lol). I wish this coulda went to term!!!



Every branch was solid bud, no gaps except toward the stock, and they were over 2.5" thick by 3rd week of flowering, but have shrunk steadily since.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

My pandora is skipping bad now, I dont find any viruses though. Ill have to look with a different program. This is what happened b4 when I had a virus.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anyone think this will be worth smoking, and think that since it is way immature it will shrivel to fluffy duffy junk? I dont even have a clone of this!! I am so disappointed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

Hash it out. Sucks though it couldn't finish. Bummer bro.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2012)

There's a good possibility the high will be weak or nonexistant. You want know till ya smoke it tho!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hash it out. Sucks though it couldn't finish. Bummer bro.


Most trichs are clear still and some ambers lol guess it matured some as it re-vegged?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

root pron

prolly not that healthy looking, they needed to re-pot weeks ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

supchaka said:


> There's a good possibility the high will be weak or nonexistant. You want know till ya smoke it tho!


If trimming it is any indication...I was working on my Grape Krush And Urkle after I trimmed them though. Something had me super-high lol without smoking anything. I had made (2) 1/3 lb burgers and ate my high away though.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Fuck bro. I been missing your buds. Its so nice to have them back in my life ... even if it is over the internet. Querkle sure is a pretty plant. Im starting to miss my plants something feirce.


haha Thanks Jig she was my first find out of a 5 pack. Where r your ladies?



bassman999 said:


> View attachment 2207166View attachment 2207167View attachment 2207168View attachment 2207169View attachment 2207170
> 
> Does anyone think this will be worth smoking, and think that since it is way immature it will shrivel to fluffy duffy junk? I dont even have a clone of this!! I am so disappointed.


BHO, BHO BHO BHO BHO BHO 
I ran a whole plant through my Extract tube and the oils from that ladie were so beautiful it looks like straight snot. Any plants i deem and not worth or arent looking up to par i BHO THAT BITCH lol ima make a song


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am afraid all the other girls out there flowering and gonna have the same fate...They look to be re-vegging as I type this

I have never done BHO, I have heard it is expensive for all that butane and very time consuming.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

Hs check post 42272. I haven't seen my gals in a week... freakin me out. I miss my plants more than the cats, lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hs check post 42272. I haven't seen my gals in a week... freakin me out. I miss my plants more than the cats, lol


A lil bump for ya HS







I cant get enough of this beautiful gal here!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hs check post 42272. I haven't seen my gals in a week... freakin me out. I miss my plants more than the cats, lol


glad they are still going i though you had to shut down or something


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys. I wont be on until riu clears up and I dont get any more virus warnings. Looking dank HotSauce!
Jig, you know where to find me if need be.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

I got tabs on most of you guys. If riu blew up today I think wed all still be in touch... just not as simply.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got tabs on most of you guys. If riu blew up today I think wed all still be in touch... just not as simply.


There is a thread about the fed's tracking ips and thats why we keep having troubles, but I figure they are smart enough to do it inconspicuous...not like this.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with that bassman. They wouldn't be sloppy they'd just supeana stuff from isps or something. Its people trying to mess with a big site coupled with inept advertising people at riu that can't earn enough money to hire good programmers to keep shit running. Its all about management./ ownership


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> There is a thread about the fed's tracking ips and thats why we keep having troubles, but I figure they are smart enough to do it inconspicuous...not like this.


wow thats some freaky shit.... On that note i just downloaded a Ip blocker im thinking of encrypting my PC as well. *Sigh* Cant they just leave us alone


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> wow thats some freaky shit.... On that note i just downloaded a Ip blocker im thinking of encrypting my PC as well. *Sigh* Cant they just leave us alone


I used an ip blocker and after a while it stopped working...it would just take me to my ip and say I was blocked...1 month later I got an email saying I was caught dl'ing movies. So dont put too much faith in those either.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

I use avast antivirus. Its free and the most used antivirus program in the world I think. They also make a program to protect mobile devices too. Get protected y'all.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I use avast antivirus. Its free and the most used antivirus program in the world I think. They also make a program to protect mobile devices too. Get protected y'all.


I use Microsoft Security Essentials, and Spybot


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

sOME PICS AT FLOWERING AT 3 WEEKS
 600W


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hs check post 42272. I haven't seen my gals in a week... freakin me out. I miss my plants more than the cats, lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2012)

Morning 6ers, if anyone is worried about smoking immature weed jus remember the cash croppers chop at 6 weeks regardless and it sells ok lol. I have been scrumping young buds for the last two weeeks and it works. The high can be nice and buzzy if u like that kinda thing lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 10, 2012)

i use EST NOD32 antivirus protection and it blocks tons of trojan viruses here daily. imo it's a disgruntled former member, got banned, started another site and took lot's of people. idk why or what but they PM'd me several times telling me where they were going and to join them. i like you guys and i wanna hang out here. just makes me mad to have such a hassle over some drama. that's what i think it is anyway. 
i was gonna tell you something but i forgot, oh i remember...Mr West, i don't think those were spingtails, the bugs i mean...the were much larger, literally the size of a little white lava chip. the tail was curly, almost feathery looking??? weird
i took one of mrs sunnyboy's percocets and have narcotic nose lol itch itch itch


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Morning all my little antiviruses.....

DST


----------



## budolskie (Jun 11, 2012)

quick few pics my pineapple chunk now just over 3 weeks old from seed they had stretched a bit so when i reppoted i planted deep, also have 1 more but forgot to take pic of that one and also the last picture i think the plant is burnt what yous lads think


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

It doesn't look burnt to me budolskie.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2012)

i see trees in your future drew  nice wax too


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 11, 2012)

could anyone tell me what this spot is?


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Could be fungal, could be a nute spillage, hard to tell with the hps light. I would just pull it off if you are concerned....it's only the first true leaf, not a biggy.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jun 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Could be fungal, could be a nute spillage, hard to tell with the hps light. I would just pull it off if you are concerned....it's only the first true leaf, not a biggy.



Ok thanks DST  Ill keep an eye on it


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 11, 2012)

*STRETCHHHHHH* lol Just got off work TIRED AS SHIT im gonna wash myself up change clothes and take a visit to my Garden of Weeden
Also GOODMORNING FOLKS


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

Morning HS and all on the 600


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 11, 2012)

Well off to work, hope you guys like this video, also new at Alaska nutes for outdoors, so you guys will see some purple stem.Still trying to work out the nutes--5-1-1 and 0-10-10

[video=youtube;ExbDdVujivQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExbDdVujivQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone watching the England game? Predictions? Will zey overcum zees Frenchies!?!?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2012)

2 geordies in the squad! the frogs are gonna smash england.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Anyone watching the England game? Predictions? Will zey overcum zees Frenchies!?!?!?!


I prdict a massive dissapointment but we will scrape through this one by luck or something lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

You never know guys. I hope they do it just so W(r)oy can give the doubters a big middle finger

Right, must finish seperating these regular DOG seeds from the current homes sticky work indeed, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

No faith! The frenchies are gonna choke. 3-1 England. Let's go boys!!!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 11, 2012)

French will win uv got them to win tournament and benzema top scorer double, I'd love England to tho got 10 worth scoters on


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, hope you're all well!

Has been busy here, as it seems like we will indeed be buying the house shown in the pic from my post from a couple of days ago.
I'm calling the agent later today (going to give the online MLS system time to pop up with fresh houses for sale, just in case something ultra sweet comes on the market at the last second) to schedule one more in-depth walk through before we hire a Home Inspector to give a professional assessment for us and the bank.
After that, it may be less than a week before the papers are signed and it's ours!
And the back yard is perfect for our gardening needs, has a little fire pit, a nice deck, and total privacy from the neighbors so I will be definitely putting a couple of girls out doors right away!
Anyways, been lurking, but drooling over the always impressive 600 pR0n.
Will let you know how things go later today!
Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

The dispensary I get my clones from is being raided right now. Everything I find a good place for solid clones they get raided. I am not gonna go to disp anymore. I called them while the raid was going on....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good thing you called before just heading in


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Good thing you called before just heading in


I hate that they get riaded and I am on file there. Do they use that info? All I ever bought at any disp was clones.


*She doesnt know how or why, but my daughter gets a text message whenever a local disp gets raided. She doesnt even smoke pot or care about it lol. I want those texts. I was calling them while she came over to me with her phone and showed me the text. I promptly hung up. *


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The dispensary I get my clones from is being raided right now. Everything I find a good place for solid clones they get raided. I am not gonna go to disp anymore. I called them while the raid was going on....


Shite! Is it near Portland?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I hate that they get riaded and I am on file there. Do they use that info? All I ever bought at any disp was clones.
> 
> 
> *She doesnt know how or why, but my daughter gets a text message whenever a local disp gets raided. She doesnt even smoke pot or care about it lol. I want those texts. I was calling them while she came over to me with her phone and showed me the text. I promptly hung up. *


That's HOT! I want that! Twitter for DEA Raids! Ritter! Me likey. Start an IPO social network tracking agents. That will go well. Oh, there's someone at the door, oh they let themselves in, oh hi officer, what can I skjfilzsghghghghghghghghghghxdifklbvizdfhgpuisdrgf[zihxbvipzdfghipusdhau[bzdfpg


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

love the house Doobie good luck brother


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes you are on file there. They have a copy of your recommendation. They just put those names in some database. But I wouldn't stress it. Im sure you are on about 15 govt lists already.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yes you are on file there. They have a copy of your recommendation. They just put those names in some database. But I wouldn't stress it. Im sure you are on about 15 govt lists already.


Thanx for making me feel better lol...


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Bloody hell old bean, thats jolly pukka news!!! going fast then Doobsters. How exciting indeedy, you must be quietly wanting to explode with excitement (I know I would be! And was)


DoobieBrother said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all well!
> 
> Has been busy here, as it seems like we will indeed be buying the house shown in the pic from my post from a couple of days ago.
> I'm calling the agent later today (going to give the online MLS system time to pop up with fresh houses for sale, just in case something ultra sweet comes on the market at the last second) to schedule one more in-depth walk through before we hire a Home Inspector to give a professional assessment for us and the bank.
> ...





bassman999 said:


> The dispensary I get my clones from is being raided right now. Everything I find a good place for solid clones they get raided. I am not gonna go to disp anymore. I called them while the raid was going on....


And that's not so good, but at least you were not there and treated like a criminal. Have they shit it down now?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Bloody hell old bean, thats jolly pukka news!!! going fast then Doobsters. How exciting indeedy, you must be quietly wanting to explode with excitement (I know I would be! And was)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know about that. It seems they are shutting down all the good ones though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was researching Raid alerts via text...and found this:

http://salsa.democracyinaction.org/o/182/p/salsa/web/common/public/signup?signup_page_KEY=6005


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2012)

Have an appointment with the agent to do another walk through tomorrow morning at 10-am (she was booked up for today).
Happening double-quick!
The reality has not quite set in yet, but there is a faint whispering in the back of my mind.
After I get interior measurements tomorrow I'm going to draw up the floorplan of the house so we can figure where stuff will go.
And I can start designing my half of the garage and can get a materials list made so I can budget out a time schedule to get it done.
*There just might be one more vertical scrogger on the planet when all is said and done...*
Man, so much to do, and it's all snowballing fast!
Thankfully, half of our stuff has been in moving boxes for 3 years, so _*there's*_ a leg up!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.





*


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey d. What they do here when they raid a place is bust the place up real good. Take everything including small furniture away as evidense, take all the paperwork, arrest a few people and shut the doors for a couple weeks. Then they act like nothing happened. You are free to open again... but the landlord sure ain't letting you back on that property, and not many dispensary owners are just going to open again after losing so much. They detain employees as well for days up to a couple weeks with huge bails (like $100,000) and no charges then poof. They get released with no charges or anything. 

Some strait up gestapo shit. Well not really but its fucked up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey d. What they do here when they raid a place is bust the place up real good. Take everything including small furniture away as evidense, take all the paperwork, arrest a few people and shut the doors for a couple weeks. Then they act like nothing happened. You are free to open again... but the landlord sure ain't letting you back on that property, and not many dispensary owners are just going to open again after losing so much. They detain employees as well for days up to a couple weeks with huge bails (like $100,000) and no charges then poof. They get released with no charges or anything.
> 
> Some strait up gestapo shit. Well not really but its fucked up.


They are the biggest gang in the US, because they do what they want and dont have any rules.....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

That's the truth. Plus they got all the guns.

I might get smoked out tonight. I feel like a kid looking forward to his first date.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's the truth. Plus they got all the guns.
> 
> I might get smoked out tonight. I feel like a kid looking forward to his first date.


You dont have any buds right now?


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The dispensary I get my clones from is being raided right now. Everything I find a good place for solid clones they get raided. I am not gonna go to disp anymore. I called them while the raid was going on....


Yea ive only been buying meds from Dispensaries for a while. But all this talk of list and Fed activity is really making me paranoid lol and im usually not a paranoid guy.......... *Sigh* Just free the fucking plant


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Yea ive only been buying meds from Dispensaries for a while. But all this talk of list and Fed activity is really making me paranoid lol and im usually not a paranoid guy.......... *Sigh* Just free the fucking plant


What gets me is it isnt just the US...its worldwide for some reason? I guess the whole world is just TOO DAMN GREEDY!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

Im still on vacation bassman. Im chillin in lancaster PA. I spent the day building a wall for the inlaws. Did a good job too.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Im still on vacation bassman. Im chillin in lancaster PA. I spent the day building a wall for the inlaws. Did a good job too.


Im dumb...I forgot lol. I know you didnt forget though. Is there a picture of said wall?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

I see we erased that spammer and his post!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Im dumb...I forgot lol. I know you didnt forget though. Is there a picture of said wall?


Ha, no worries bro. There's a lot of us in here to keep track of, and no one's current ongoings are as exciting as Doobies with the new house on the horizon.

I have been taking pics of the wall as I go. They have this upstairs room that the last owner tore the walls out of, to open it up I guess. Well... I'm putting the walls back in. FFS is it difficult to build stuff on the 3rd floor of a house. Especially with skinny staircases. Since the house is over 100 years old it was build with 2x6's... the ones that actually measure 2" x 6". And next time, I'm gonna go with 1/2" dry wall. 5/8" is fucking heavy.

Thanks for asking bro.

We also went on a little boat around here... real nice place. There was a cool tree with a face on it. I tickled his armpits, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking good bro. Thats what happens when you have skills, you get put to work lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm getting pissed at peeps on RIU tonight. Gonna sign off. Need to quit venturing out of the 600, lol.

Have a good night bassman. Hope all's well over there.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm getting pissed at peeps on RIU tonight. Gonna sign off. Need to quit venturing out of the 600, lol.
> 
> Have a good night bassman. Hope all's well over there.


I feel ya bro!! Its all good over here, I just have to accept my ourdoor loss and move on. I still have my lil indoor grow that will be done in a few weeks!!

Have a good one yourself!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

here is a Urkle shot with lights off and no flash




I think this is her last week

the other pic below was a mistake, not sure what she is...Gurple I think like a few days ago


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2012)

your indoor girls are looking sexy bassman!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> your indoor girls are looking sexy bassman!!


Thanks Bill


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

nice pron to wake up to bass


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 11, 2012)

mr west said:


> nice pron to wake up to bass


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Uitstekende muur jonge klusjesman!

And nice cola Bass.

Off to feed the DOG's shortly.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

hehe, funny little smiley


209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2209096^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^ 
do smilies from any forum work here?!

sweet buds bassman!

loving the panoramic shot jiggy. looks how tranquil i wish my brain was.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

I think so......


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 12, 2012)

Good afternoon lads.. a little porn before i shoot of to the garden..
theres more in the thread but time is short ..
cheese and crystal urkle pic'd below..

 dre
View attachment 2209390View attachment 2209391View attachment 2209388View attachment 2209389


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks perfect Dr.

These cheesexurk's are big old girls, quite some stretch in em, but they seem to have calmed down a bit now. Quite sat dome by the looks of things.

Take it easy.

DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey 209 cali, how you get that emoticon? LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmmm... I wonder if this works, too:












Yuppers.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

SACRAMENTO (CBS13) &#8211; A Sacramento medical marijuana dispensary was raided by the federal Drug Enforcement Administration on Monday morning. 
DEA agents raided the El Camino Wellness Center at 2511 Connie Drive early Monday morning. They also raided the homes of the center&#8217;s executive directors, according to a press release from Americans for Safe Access. 
According to ASA, the dispensary has been operating at its current location since September of 2008 without any complaints from the local community. 
El Camino Wellness provides chiropractic services, therapeutic massages, peer counseling, and a wide variety of other health services. It has donated thousands of dollars to local charities over the years, according to the press release. 
&#8220;The community is in shock because El Camino Wellness Center was a model dispensary that had hosted tours of the facility for numerous members of City Council, as well as state and local officials,&#8221; according to local ASA representative Courtney Sheats. &#8220;There has been nothing clandestine about its operation.&#8221;
A protest rally was planned for 4 p.m. Monday at the center. The purpose of the protest was to send a message to legislators about federal interference with state and local laws, according to the press release.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> SACRAMENTO (CBS13)  A Sacramento medical marijuana dispensary was raided by the federal Drug Enforcement Administration on Monday morning.
> DEA agents raided the El Camino Wellness Center at 2511 Connie Drive early Monday morning. They also raided the homes of the centers executive directors, according to a press release from Americans for Safe Access.
> According to ASA, the dispensary has been operating at its current location since September of 2008 without any complaints from the local community.
> El Camino Wellness provides chiropractic services, therapeutic massages, peer counseling, and a wide variety of other health services. It has donated thousands of dollars to local charities over the years, according to the press release.
> ...


Very sad that our "Trusted Representatives" can neither be trusted, nor represent us.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Very sad that our "Trusted Representatives" can neither be trusted, nor represent us.


I totally agree



Local newspaper website....



 pova 
They need to crack down on the people with medicinal marijuana licenses that are growing and selling it. They can grow legally with the license and then they sell it illegally to people on the street.
 Like 
 Reply 
 
  11 hours ago  
 2 Likes  
 Report Abuse 
 
[*=1] Bassman 

There is always someone doing something wrong, but for everyone with a license selling illegally there are 20 or 30 ppl who are sick, or have health issues in one way or another that are improved by it and are doing it legally. I guess they arent REALLY important though are they? If you dont suffer and need relief your view is different. Most ppl who are permanently disabled or sick had bad reactions to prescription drugs (as well as addiction) However there are ppl like you who think that a plant that has never hurt one person ever (verify yourself) that believe all the bs from the govt. Furthermore Drugs that should be illegal...cigarettes (kill millions) alcohol ( kills millions) Prescription drugs (kills people EVERYDAY!) nothing is done about this!! Why?? Ill tell you why, the govt makes BILLIONS on it thats why. So why not makes Billions on pot? The reason is it is safer more effective than all those bs prescriptions. The AMA DEA FED govt are all in bed together with Bayer Phizer Astra Zeneca etc..., But go ahead...believe what they tell ya...Do you still believe in Refer Madness too lol?
 Edit 
 Reply 
 
  58 minutes ago  
  in reply to pova  
 Report Abuse 
 
[*=1]_*This is just to show the ignorance of ppl....*_many ppl feel like that guy Pova and are just recycling the govt opinion as their own..ppl need to get their own voice. 
[*=1]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Plat Og Kush (premie) trimmed


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Plat Og Kush (premie) trimmed
> View attachment 2209987


Not too shabby man.

I wouldnt turn down a bowl of that.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Bass, keeping the thread alive at the minute. Sorry peeps, been busy watching football for the last few days. 2 matches per night back to back basically -Euro 2012 in case you didn't know.
Just smoking on some DOG and perusing the pages. Take it easy, DST

Pics of DOG BX1 seeds to come.....fetus pr0n


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2012)

D... that's kinda nasty bro.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

That was the intention


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2012)

Im still pissed at milner. You coulda done better D.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 12, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey 209 cali, how you get that emoticon? LOL


I go on another site, lol run by the same crappy services for this wed site.Anyways that's where I got them.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am having trouble with RIU again...I had to switch browsers to get here.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am having trouble with RIU again...I had to switch browsers to get here.


me too, and got spam!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 12, 2012)

You guys should start browsing from an iPad like I do


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm still on my laptop since my PC isn't ready yet. 
@Jig - I had Avast and one other on the PC and when the Trojan decided to make my PC it's new home, it automatically hid the shortcut and archived both of them. Weird shiz...

At least this machine is well protected


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I'm still on my laptop since my PC isn't ready yet.
> @Jig - I had Avast and one other on the PC and when the Trojan decided to make my PC it's new home, it automatically hid the shortcut and archived both of them. Weird shiz...
> 
> At least this machine is well protected


My monotor flashes off and pandora skips often now. I think I have something on mine as well....


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 12, 2012)

That sucks. I am working on something that you'll be interested in. I'll PM you with my email address so you can email me with yours. Or, You could PM me with yours (quicker but I understand if you're leary). I'd like to see what your thoughts are.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

Milner doesn't play for Scotland does he, lol........



jigfresh said:


> Im still pissed at milner. You coulda done better D.


Moring 6-ers. Just get decent security/malware protection, and if you have any problems with your PC, go to the Fourm Major Geeks and they will sort you out. DST is also a memeber there, lol. And its a Bulletin board so you will all know how to use that piece of shit, lmfao.

BIG GAME TONIGHT FOR THE CHEESE LOVERS!!!!!!!! WE WANT OUR BIKES BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

HELP!!! 600 i'm doing something wrong and i don't know what  

a while back you might remember i was having an issue with my plants growing bushy rather than vertically. I stopped growing to move house and set back up. did a first run in new coco and had no problems the plants grew as normal, second run re used the coco and they've grown stunted with more side branching than you could imagine.

anyway pic tells a thousand words so here goes:

the original plants that went bushy looked like this come harvest:


The new plants, not the same cuts or even strains, these all came from seed. 



at first i thought it was because I'd topped the larger ones out and lollipopped underneath but this amount of side branching just isn't right. 

nutewise they've had canna A&B and a little bat guano. nothing else.

i started a thread when it originally happened but no one could give me a definitive answer as to why it might be happening. I've yet to find anyone else who's had similar issues!!? 

anyone got any ideas? 

I was thinking i might get a fresh bag of coco and try up potting into that but there's risk of contaminating the fresh (if the issue lies in the coco?!). these plants have been under the 600 but due to the large sativa i have in with them they've been a good 2-3 foot from the light. so they should have been stretching for the sun!?

it's doing my nut in, but i don;t know how to correct it. i'm thinking i may have to scrub the lot and start afresh, new pots, coco, plants, but i'm loathed to do that without knowing the root of the problem.

help me brother 6'ers please!


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2012)

Isnt that a desirable trait don. More branching means more bud or balls as it seems in ur pic??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

have a gander at the top pic, aint that desirable is it  trimming mountains of fluff i'm not really into lol. most of those 4 plants that were like that went into the bubble bags . very few main colas of any real weight.

tight node spacing is one thing super tight branching on the other hand sucks.

maybe i should just get brutal and trim them all off, though there's no guarantee the growth pattern will change if i did.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

What starins are going bushy? Since they are from seed perhaps this is just a trai picked up. Like Westy said, not sure it's a massive problem, but your leaves do look like they are on the small side......or is that my imagination?


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2012)

The original jack the ripper was like that, increadabley branchy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

the dogs, amethyst bud, ace of spades, the psycho killers and sour cherries, all of them are showing the same bushy appearance even the untopped ones. next to no vertical growth. 

For how long they've been vegged and flowered they should be throwing out big fans by now. i've had it suggested i could be over ferting, possible they have still got a fair whack of nutes in, i ran some ripen through them the last couple of weeks alone, though they never really showed any yellowing. 

i would expect them to be looking burnt if over nuting was the case or at least the tips of the fans ?!?! but nadda

i just don't understand why the sativa isn't affected.

EDIT: can't seem to upload pics, the leaves aren't exactly large DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey don mate. If they were mine id trim the middle out em... just clear it out like you took the meat out a cornish pastie. 

And I would either use a smaller light or raise the light you got. Encourage them to stretch a little. Maybe floros for a week. I think if you did those two things you'd be sorted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

cheers jig! yeah i think a good pruning will be in order. lmao cornish pasty hahah you've gone native 

the lights at about 2.5-3 ft away as it is, these babies should be stretched like armstrong by now. 

I'm going to give them a good flush out. prune a lot off, pot them up into bigger pots with fresh coco and see where i am in a fortnight lol. 

thankfully it's still week 1 of flower so i've got time to pull it round. hoping so anyway!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 13, 2012)

I always prune my plants, defoliate and all are top notch and strong like bull. I mean the when you scrog you trim, prune and mutilate the plant, but if someone does not have a net above the plant everyone gasps and yells blasphemous techniques on growing... this inside the box growers will be just that.. trapped inside.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

Morning 6'ers 

I am having same problem as I have been....light proofing my shed. The only problem I have now though is my panda film gets pinholes either unrolling or rolling it away. Either way those lil holes make a huge beam of light that hits the foliage and tells the plant sun is up even in almost complete dark. Sux, but unless I can afford new panda every week, Ill just have to accept the re-veg. 

Don I hope you get that massive growth sorted. I agree with jig, just clean house with those branches, and hope they stop growing.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Morning 6'ers
> 
> I am having same problem as I have been....light proofing my shed. The only problem I have now though is my panda film gets pinholes either unrolling or rolling it away. Either way those lil holes make a huge beam of light that hits the foliage and tells the plant sun is up even in almost complete dark. Sux, but unless I can afford new panda every week, Ill just have to accept the re-veg.
> 
> Don I hope you get that massive growth sorted. I agree with jig, just clean house with those branches, and hope they stop growing.


I could have sworn I posted this in here. Thousand pardons if I didn't.

http://www.amesresearch.com/_maximum-stretch.html

Waterproof (Potable)
Light proof (98% reflective)
Flexible (Heat expansion)
Non fuming (Once it dries)
Mold and Mildew resistant (chemicals added to restrict)
Works inside and out. Super sexy stuff. Same price as interior/exterior paints.

A piece of lumber, a couple hinges, and your good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Morning 6'ers
> 
> I am having same problem as I have been....light proofing my shed. The only problem I have now though is my panda film gets pinholes either unrolling or rolling it away. Either way those lil holes make a huge beam of light that hits the foliage and tells the plant sun is up even in almost complete dark. Sux, but unless I can afford new panda every week, Ill just have to accept the re-veg.
> 
> Don I hope you get that massive growth sorted. I agree with jig, just clean house with those branches, and hope they stop growing.



Cheers man, yeah I'm sure ill sort it one way or another. Likewise hope you can sort the light leaks. You could double up the panda maybe buy you some time?!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers man, yeah I'm sure ill sort it one way or another. Likewise hope you can sort the light leaks. You could double up the panda maybe buy you some time?!


I know you said the last batch was from seed, but the big monster in the first pic looks like she has the growth structure of a reveg..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

It does a bit yeah. Deffo wasn't though. That monstrosity is a UK clone only blues/livers grows nowt like that normally.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2012)

it would be great for scrog if anything. i for one have never been against pruning or trimming before flower. even a few weeks in i still trim if needed. after that i stop, i hate losing bud.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 13, 2012)

havent put up pics for a while, so heres my bagseed f1 from last fall, to see if i stil know how before i snap some fresh pics.

i call her m1.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 13, 2012)

alright heres my m1X(c4Xcaseyjones) in the first two pics, then the N1-f2 revege wich is my other bagseed cross. then my m1-f1 revege

cant wait to see how the m1 X c4Xcj comes out its gunna be a winner the mother was dank and the father had purple sacs. (c4xcj)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good droman. 

Are you having any herm issues with the mexi seeds?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 13, 2012)

nope, never grown a herm. i was very selective though when selcting seeds. we get the good mexican weed around christmas time since im dowwwwwn south. down down. 

i originally thought m1's mother was mexican but im sure she was some mexi hybrid as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers man, yeah I'm sure ill sort it one way or another. Likewise hope you can sort the light leaks. You could double up the panda maybe buy you some time?!


I was thinking about that, or some sort of canvas as a tougher under-layer. Problem is that I think they all are in re-veg now and it would be a waste of money at this point. Unless you think they would resume flowering with 100% light seal? I am on a time deadline with my house and cant wait for october to harvest.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 13, 2012)

I swear the animals at my house hate me the dam birds eat my cat food and last night took it one step further....had a nice juicy bud out I was drying on back porch forgot left it out and it's gone this morning ...and I know it's the birds cause they land and have taken shit before like an air filter to a rc car zip ties and watched it happen time to get the pellet gun out


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> I swear the animals at my house hate me the dam birds eat my cat food and last night took it one step further....had a nice juicy bud out I was drying on back porch forgot left it out and it's gone this morning ...and I know it's the birds cause they land and have taken shit before like an air filter to a rc car zip ties and watched it happen time to get the pellet gun out


Birds stole yer buds...thems fighting words!! I hope you get em!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Birds stole yer buds...thems fighting words!! I hope you get em!!


Maybe he knows something I dnt cause he took the jilly bean nug and left the dream nug they were 7 week samples just to get a taste of what's to come.......makes me want to set up a camera and get him red handed ...bird bud thief or maybe set out 3 different kinds and c if he takes the jilly again...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Maybe he knows something I dnt cause he took the jilly bean nug and left the dream nug they were 7 week samples just to get a taste of what's to come.......makes me want to set up a camera and get him red handed ...bird bud thief or maybe set out 3 different kinds and c if he takes the jilly again...


Thats funny...a bird critic!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

I tend to leave bread or bird feed out for birds, lol. Don't think I'll experiment with bud though, lol.

Pics.
Regular DOG BX1





A few little clone doobries.





Kind of says it.





Exo cheese coming down


























Peace,

DST


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 13, 2012)

blue pit, OH SHIT!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

Deep Blue Male (jake blues) X DOG. Yum yum.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lookin tasty as usual D, master at work


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice D rocking the 600 like it should be as always. That Exo Cheese looks so damn good i need to make a trip to try it


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 13, 2012)

Just thought I'd pop in and say high. I just made the jump from cfl's in my closet to the 600 in a 4 x 4 x 6.5 tent about 3 weeks ago. I'm 2 weeks into flower now and lovin things so far. I'm mostly lurking and reading this thread, learning alot as well as being highly entertained. Thanks to all of you here for all the great reading material. I'll try and keep up and see if I can add to the fun!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey 4x4Brat, Glad you are enjoying your new 600 and welcome to The 600


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 13, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say high. I just made the jump from cfl's in my closet to the 600 in a 4 x 4 x 6.5 tent about 3 weeks ago. I'm 2 weeks into flower now and lovin things so far. I'm mostly lurking and reading this thread, learning alot as well as being highly entertained. Thanks to all of you here for all the great reading material. I'll try and keep up and see if I can add to the fun!!


Congrats Brat on the 600 and the Tent  Your rocking like me now  I love my tent through trial and error and good friends i finally have my shit set up to my perfection Holla if you need any thing


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman

duct tape? 
I have a friend that put veg plants outdoors in April one year and they immediately started blooming because they went from 18 hours to 12, but as the hours increased, they went back into veg. Totally screwed his crop with a hermied, light weight yield. He knows now he should have supplimented his light time when he first put them out to maintain veg.


The joys of living in a rural environment. Lost electricity at 8:45 Monday nite, it came back on this morning at 10:00. The plants had been in darkness for over 37 hours with the only visable damage is lightening of some leaves of a couple of veg plants and new clones. The plants in bloom used no water during the darkness....I usually have to water every on some of the mature strains....and watered Monday....maybe tomorrow.
I'm using this opportunity to change the light cycle from am to pm.
I bought 15 lbs of dry ice yesterday to keep the refrigerated items from spoiling and when the power came on this morning I put the ice in the bloom room as kind of a reward for the putting up with the abuse....they are happy campers at the moment.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Whats up Sixers??? Hope you all are good! I just got home from my 6 day cross country road trip. It was a lot of fun. I got high in every state I drove through, 12 in total! Happy to be back home and now I need an overdose of prOn!!! 

DST, you dirty dog you! Nice work bro! Those regs look ready to be tested, I would be happy to test them for you! lol Exo Cheese is tingling my prOn glands! Excellent overall DST!

Here are some pics I got of my grow. I wanted to thank a very good friend of mine Supchaka for taking care of my plants while I was gone. I appreciate it bro, means a lot to me!!! Always good to surround yourself around good peeps and Supchaka is very good people!!!

View attachment 2211684View attachment 2211686View attachment 2211687View attachment 2211685

Peace All

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> bassman
> 
> duct tape?
> I have a friend that put veg plants outdoors in April one year and they immediately started blooming because they went from 18 hours to 12, but as the hours increased, they went back into veg. Totally screwed his crop with a hermied, light weight yield. He knows now he should have supplimented his light time when he first put them out to maintain veg.
> ...


It was my intention to flower them, but the light leaking in my shed when I cover it at night caused the re-veg, and yes one of them is starting to hermie, and I chopped her and she is frying right now. We shall see if she is good smoke or not. !st 2 days she smelled like really strong Rug Dr carpetr cleaning soap with some musk in there as well. Today just cut grass smell. I know she is/was super sticky.

That sux about the lights, is that gonna stunt flowering or anything?

I woulda used the ice for keif, as I always have trim laying around. I always forget to get it and make keif lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Whats up Sixers??? Hope you all are good! I just got home from my 6 day cross country road trip. It was a lot of fun. I got high in every state I drove through, 12 in total! Happy to be back home and now I need an overdose of prOn!!!
> 
> DST, you dirty dog you! Nice work bro! Those regs look ready to be tested, I would be happy to test them for you! lol Exo Cheese is tingling my prOn glands! Excellent overall DST!
> 
> ...


Looks great still bro, he did a good job of maintaining them. Ill rep him next time I see him post . Glad you had a good trip!!

edit...what size growbag is that FM?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

7 gallon Geo Pot


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2012)

mmm, mighty tasty lookin scrog FM . dont yu just love scrogging. i do.
my casey jones goes center stage evenly now under 2 600 watts.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mmm, mighty tasty lookin scrog FM . dont yu just love scrogging. i do.
> my casey jones goes center stage evenly now under 2 600 watts.
> View attachment 2211992


Yes Ma'am, plus its my 1st ever SCRoG. 

Ambz is that a view from where you live now in your avi?? Nice avi

FM


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2012)

your very first scrog? your a natural , a real natural. YEs it is a view from where i live now. there are many ufo sitings around in the clear night skys . I tribe of Indians called the Hoikcans vanished 600 years ago from the canyon near here. Possibly abducted by aliens.Im glad you made it home safely . Thanks supchalka for helping FM! your an awesome friend! what happened to the rep button? prob just me getting disapplined again. and i didnt do NOTHIN!!! AGAIN!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your very first scrog? your a natural , a real natural. YEs it is a view from where i live now. there are many ufo sitings around in the clear night skys . I tribe of Indians called the Hoikcans vanished 600 years ago from the canyon near here. Possibly abducted by aliens.Im glad you made it home safely . Thanks supchalka for helping FM! your an awesome friend! what happened to the rep button? prob just me getting disapplined again. and i didnt do NOTHIN!!! AGAIN!!


I wont even let me REP you...lol you must of pissed off RIU again! Yes, Supchaka is a stellar friend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2012)

lmao.. nice avi.. just like old times. haha,


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

Basically it is a new system change. it happened to me as well. If you have your PM's removed it means you basically have a new user account. New users cannot Rep by all accounts as some were seeminlgy spamming (god knows why you woudl spamm in a Rep as you only have a certain amount).

Anyway, just post a message on Support, or post a message on Admin or Potroast, or RIU's visitor board asking him to revert your account back as you cannot give rep. I can't see why they'll keeo your account locked, They even gave me back my PM's etc....give it a try Ambs.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your very first scrog? your a natural , a real natural. YEs it is a view from where i live now. there are many ufo sitings around in the clear night skys . I tribe of Indians called the Hoikcans vanished 600 years ago from the canyon near here. Possibly abducted by aliens.Im glad you made it home safely . Thanks supchalka for helping FM! your an awesome friend! what happened to the rep button? prob just me getting disapplined again. and i didnt do NOTHIN!!! AGAIN!!


Lovely sunny day here. It is Cannabis Bevrijdingsdag in Amsterdam today (Cannabis Freedom Day). There will be some sort of event being run at the Westerpark, probably a lot of pissed people at the recent changes the Govt have tried to implement. Will pop along and get some pics if I can.

Have a great one 6ers.

Peace, DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Basically it is a new system change. it happened to me as well. If you have your PM's removed it means you basically have a new user account. New users cannot Rep by all accounts as some were seeminlgy spamming (god knows why you woudl spamm in a Rep as you only have a certain amount).
> 
> Anyway, just post a message on Support, or post a message on Admin or Potroast, or RIU's visitor board asking him to revert your account back as you cannot give rep. I can't see why they'll keeo your account locked, They even gave me back my PM's etc....give it a try Ambs.
> 
> ...


Enjoy D and smoke a fatty for the club!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2012)

What up yall. I'm back and I can attest that supchaka is quality people. Hope the drive was fun fam. I bet you drove right by me and didn't holler. Sorry about the devils.

My plants seem to be alright. The pheno's are super apparent now that things are fully in bloom. One looks seriously nice, while another never filled out or got frosty. Will be interesting to try the different smokes.

Going to take some pics tomorrow and start chopping I think. Will post stuff up when it's available.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Jig, I am liking the new beard pic btw, lol. I am sure my wife will also approve. Next to go is the mullet! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers D, and Mrs. D. I'll cut my hair if the dutch win euro 2012. hehehe


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2012)

Where'd you see a pic? On the pic of yourself thread? Anyways, here's some buds:

Candy Drop X NY Purp D


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn jig after seeing that prOn I might have to rub one out. Those are some frosty fat ass nugs of love!!! Muy bueno amigo. Rock that mullet jig its still in style in Ol Canada. LOL

Driving sucked ass, my body is still re-coop from driving 2,987 miles. Supchaka had my ladies in line and one day all of us need to get together for a serious smoke out. BC99, supchaka, wheels619, berkman858, you and I damn that would be a blast. Shit we should do a kickback over someone's house. I dont know, I just enjoy meeting good peeps from here and the club. The bond is strong in the club! 

Peace Sixers I am going to bed!

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Had to, its just so sweet looking. 

View attachment 2212276


----------



## drewsb420 (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Vps7mGnXe1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vps7mGnXe1Q&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2012)

Lovely Jig, very frosty, and awesome looking piece of garden there Drewsb although I am not sure garden is a suitable word, lol....field may be.

And yes Jig, in that thread.


----------



## drewsb420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lets hope for the best


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2012)

I look forward to seeing it develop!


----------



## drewsb420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Me too, I'll post another update in a few weeks when all the plants are in


----------



## xX2FaDeD247Xx (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey what's up everybody? Here's my latest effort, in a 1.2mx1.2m tent, under a single 600W MH(veg) HPS(bloom). Both plants are "Female Seed's- Cinderella 99" (apprx. 4 weeks old? completely lost track on this one ). One's in a DWC set up, the other is in Canna Terra soil. Can't wait for these next few weeks when they'll really pack on the weight!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Where'd you see a pic? On the pic of yourself thread? Anyways, here's some buds:
> 
> Candy Drop X NY Purp D
> 
> View attachment 2212269View attachment 2212270View attachment 2212271View attachment 2212272View attachment 2212273View attachment 2212274


I just cracked a massive marijuana stiffy over that holy FUUUUUUUUUUK!!! King DingaLing!!! look at that frost!!!!!!!! please please marijuana gods, unleash the resin in my plant to it's fullest potential, may my erb be even half as nice as Jigs 

day 33 and cookin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2012)

damn fine frost there jig man! that's not 3 bad either flowa!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2012)

Wonders never cease to amaze me......you never know, lol. So I'll hold you to that!

How about if England win the Euros?


jigfresh said:


> Cheers D, and Mrs. D. I'll cut my hair if the dutch win euro 2012. hehehe


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2012)

If england wins I'll run naked through Trafaulgers square. Or would the length of the mall be better?


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2012)

If its england and holland in the final, will u cut ur hair and run naked down the mall? What are the odds of that happening?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, the 600! I am test-driving my new motherboard, been off the netz for a month getting it sorted. Missed you guys. Glad to see everyone's doing well (I think). Let me know if I've missed any massive developments, will ya?

My last run of Critical Sensi Star and Bubblelicious is just coming to a finish. I decided to stress hell out of them with light and, voila, got a bumper crop of seeds coming. Meanwhile, I am running some babies of exo cheese, lemon skunk, blue widow and one lonely critical jack. They only have two sets of leaves right now, the poor little dears.

Oh, and if anyone wants a truly trippy read, check out Mark Leyner's new book, "The Sugar-frosted Nutsack". Brilliant.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2012)

Gosh, this is really awkward, like asking to play basketball at a new school. I've been a part of Club 600 for a while. I've learned a great deal, and if you recall, You helped me plan out my Flower Room. I'll be posting pictures of that soon, as it comes to life on Monday. I happened upon a club 600 Lounge, but was sent along by a large gentleman who insisted I didn't have a membership Card =( How can one procure such a treasure?

EDIT: I'll just do it now...






I took advice and introduced the cold air in the middle of the room, at canopy level. These are 2" PVC pipes with 10 1/2" holes drilled in the sides under the floor to increase air flow.





After the air is warmed, it will be pulled through this 750cfm Carbon filter.





Which will be powered by a 750 cfm Vortex fan. The entire room is 770cfm! 





Lights are 4 600W HPS's, mounted in Budget specials. These put out a great footprint. I tested a few. 1 more 600W MH will dangle where the "X" is by the globe light.





Which will turn this into nom nom's for Daddy.





"Behind every great grower, is a set of mothers"


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2012)

Money. Lots and lots of money.

So I know you guys aren't much for video games, but thought I'd pass this along anyways. There's a compnay who does specials every now and again. It's pay what you want. Here's a link.

http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Money. Lots and lots of money.
> 
> So I know you guys aren't much for video games, but thought I'd pass this along anyways. There's a compnay who does specials every now and again. It's pay what you want. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.humblebundle.com/


That is pretty awesome Jig


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

mr west said:


> If its england and holland in the final, will u cut ur hair and run naked down the mall? What are the odds of that happening?


Not sure west but if it happens I want to get my video camera and a ticket to where jig will do his jig....LOL

@jig, I love video games and wont stop playing till I die! Thats the truth too!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Not sure west but if it happens I want to get my video camera and a ticket to where jig will do his jig....LOL
> 
> @jig, I love video games and wont stop playing till I die! Thats the truth too!


Games sometimes mess up my brain as in eye disorders dizziness etc, but I love to game on my projector!


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2012)

wow,just wow.





^^this be the one on the lower tube right?
she takes after her mom,as far as trich coverage,now i hope that the male adds to the power of her.


and this one





looks just like it has the yield of a candydrop plant i did,she was my bib yielder out of that run(10 oz) under a 600,in a 5gal bucket.
the smoke off of her was so sweet/fuel-y.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice yield from a 5g and a 600 Gen!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone here ever grown Urkle? My 1st time flowering her. I have read 8 weeks and 11 weeks, big difference! I forgot when she got 12/12, but I think 4-18 or 4-20. Anyway she is starting to purple a lil.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

She is popping out new white pistils in a weird node thing...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

So I am planning on using flet pots (growbags dirtbags etc...) and think I might just make my own. Where is s good place to buy, and what material do I buy? Do I need a special thread?
I need to do this today as some girls need a bigger home asap. I have 3 g plastic tallboy pots cleaed and ready to go, but really want to stick to my plan of all breathable pots from now on


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So I am planning on using flet pots (growbags dirtbags etc...) and think I might just make my own. Where is s good place to buy, and what material do I buy? Do I need a special thread?
> I need to do this today as some girls need a bigger home asap. I have 3 g plastic tallboy pots cleaed and ready to go, but really want to stick to my plan of all breathable pots from now on


If you mean "Smart Pots" or pots made of fabric, it's the weed control fabric they sell that you bury under mulch to keep weeds under control. Double up the fabric and stitch with high test fish line. I double up the fabric because the first ones I made tore when I picked them up wet. Zig Zag double stitch should work.

EDIT: Someone here just lined some milk crates with that fabric. Looked like it worked well. They stack when not in use, and can be placed right next to each other, allowing more plants on the floor.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you have access to free milk crates?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

walmart bro! hey the buds look awesome bass! Are those the ones that are re-veggin??? I think they are excellent looking. I dont see any wierd shit happening, maybe some fox tailing but thats good IMO!

Keep up the great work. I am making homemade fabric pots with milk crates! BC99 hooked me up! Cant go wrong spending a few buck on a roll of fabric to make your own shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have found that using felt from the local fabric store works better because it is thicker than the weed stuff.

It is really cheap, $3-4/yd of fabric, and a yard is 6 ft x 3 ft, or 18 sq ft.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2012)

P.S. Thank you for inducting me into your club. I might make an honorary member ID card, for myself. I'm wondering if I should start wondering around town with a Club 600 sign, snapping pics...Hmmmm...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

I am thinking its time for a contest in the club! Any ideas?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If you mean "Smart Pots" or pots made of fabric, it's the weed control fabric they sell that you bury under mulch to keep weeds under control. Double up the fabric and stitch with high test fish line. I double up the fabric because the first ones I made tore when I picked them up wet. Zig Zag double stitch should work.
> 
> EDIT: Someone here just lined some milk crates with that fabric. Looked like it worked well. They stack when not in use, and can be placed right next to each other, allowing more plants on the floor.


Yeah smart pots...they have so many names now lol.


billcollector99 said:


> Do you have access to free milk crates?


I wish, I could try to snag some locally haha.


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> walmart bro! hey the buds look awesome bass! Are those the ones that are re-veggin??? I think they are excellent looking. I dont see any wierd shit happening, maybe some fox tailing but thats good IMO!
> 
> Keep up the great work. I am making homemade fabric pots with milk crates! BC99 hooked me up! Cant go wrong spending a few buck on a roll of fabric to make your own shit.


No these are my indoor girls, thanx


billcollector99 said:


> I have found that using felt from the local fabric store works better because it is thicker than the weed stuff.
> 
> It is really cheap, $3-4/yd of fabric, and a yard is 6 ft x 3 ft, or 18 sq ft.


Like Joannes or Hancock ?


How close does she look to done? My macro setting is poor on my camera, and my scope is hard to use and I am almost blind lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 14, 2012)

Laundry baskets. Punch a few holes in the bottom, . You might not even need the landscape cloth.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am thinking its time for a contest in the club! Any ideas?


Government buildings?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2012)

Soooooo many likes! awesome page of pr0n everyone! Great work.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a few peeks into my tent. Just over 2 weeks into flower 2 purplebud, 2 Maui wowie, 2 blueberry and 2 sour diesel.


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys hope all is going well. Just had the tent opened up and was taking a look at the girls. They have just started week three and they are really starting to look nice. Frost is starting to develop every where. Hope you guys enjoi the Pron. STAY HIGH!!!
P.S. All querkle from tga.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So I am planning on using flet pots (growbags dirtbags etc...) and think I might just make my own. Where is s good place to buy, and what material do I buy? Do I need a special thread?
> I need to do this today as some girls need a bigger home asap. I have 3 g plastic tallboy pots cleaed and ready to go, but really want to stick to my plan of all breathable pots from now on


As an alternative to smartpots you can try reusable shopping bags.........Not my idea/ some kid on here used them to great success.............good luck


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

PSUAGRO. said:


> As an alternative to smartpots you can try reusable shopping bags.........Not my idea/ some kid on here used them to great success.............good luck


Those fall apart unfortunately.

Dirt pots are fairly cheap bassman.

What size were you looking for?

And also, yes I go to JoAnne's to get my felt. Color doesnt matter, but I try to pick the thickest, roughest feeling one that they have in stock. You will notice some of them will be soft, pliable and fuzzy, and other ones will Feel much coarser, and a little thicker.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 14, 2012)

*I just mixed up my new soil batch and have a question. Does anybody know if i need to Water and let my soil "Bake" Like Super Soil to let the micros break down? Heres my ingredient list again
1 Bale Of Promix
8 Cups Bone Meal - Phosphorus source
4 Cups Alfalfa Meal - Nitrogen Source
1 1/3 Cups Epsom Salt -Mag Source
3-4 Cups Dolomite Lime -Cal & Ph Buffer
1 Tsp Azomite - Trace Elements
4 Cups Kelp Meal 
25LBs Worm Castings
1.5 Cup Oyster Shells
1 Tsp Humic Acid*


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

PSUAGRO. said:


> As an alternative to smartpots you can try reusable shopping bags.........Not my idea/ some kid on here used them to great success.............good luck


I thought about that several times


billcollector99 said:


> Those fall apart unfortunately.
> 
> Dirt pots are fairly cheap bassman.
> 
> ...


I bought a few 2 or 3 gallon ones premade to hold me over till I make my own. I dont know what size I need really lol. I have them in 3ltr or 1 gallon (not sure) got em 2nd hand and they look smaller than a gallon.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a question about air conditioning. I want to cool off my flowering area, temps are getting sky-high as my house a/c is in need of a charge and not doing its kob well. anyway temps are getting into the mid 80's in my house and over 90 under the light 12". I am gonna plump the house a/c from one vent into my tent and think that I need to intake the light from outside the tent now??? (not really a tent, area framed and lined with panda) I figure with it intaking from the flowering area it is stealing the cold air and pulling in hot air from the house....


Other qusetion does anyone know flowering time for_* Purple Urkle*_? I want to properly flush this time and have already been for a week now as I was told 8 weeks by a guy but I read on the net 8 and also 11wks. They dont look done yet and are shooting out white pistils still....I need to feed em some more if they are gonna go 11 wks as it has only been about 8 wks and a day so far.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Brat... is that really your brat? Thats pretty bad ass. I did have a question about herb for you too... have you grown the maui wowie before? I have some seeds and am wondering what it grows/ smokes like.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Brat... is that really your brat? Thats pretty bad ass. I did have a question about herb for you too... have you grown the maui wowie before? I have some seeds and am wondering what it grows/ smokes like.


I wish. I have 1 similar to that but it hasn't been lifted and dropped onto some 15" mudders.... YET! I haven't grown it before this batch but i sampled some from where this came from and it's got a nice tingly oldschool head high, definitely sativa dominant. Nice smooth Hawaiian flavor too. Easy growing plant , I haven't had any problems yet and they're both the bushiest of the 4 strains I'm growin.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> *I just mixed up my new soil batch and have a question. Does anybody know if i need to Water and let my soil "Bake" Like Super Soil to let the micros break down? Heres my ingredient list again
> 1 Bale Of Promix
> 8 Cups Bone Meal - Phosphorus source
> 4 Cups Alfalfa Meal - Nitrogen Source
> ...



Yes it should be cooked for sure,, at least two weeks. If you really want to set things off to a good start go ahead and wet down with tea to start the cooking.

Honestly the oyster shells are unnecessary The dol lime has plenty of calcium in it. Id also add more azomite, Id put in a full cup of it.

My other concern is the alfalfa meal,,, its npk is 2-1-2. Iv used this mix (vicks ss) but with 4 cups blood meal for the N source, blood meal is 12-0-0, much stronger. So you may want to add more alfalfa meal to the mix,,, but then your also adding more P and K so maybe put in less bone and kelp meal, im not too worried about having too much K though... Too much P can cause some problems. 

With a little tweaking it should grow some fine ass dank 

edit: this is all just my opinion though!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2012)

good evening childern of the night, oh what wonderful girls you have been growing.
im at a major transition point here , do you know what it feels like? its exciting yet unnverving apprecention. which leads to the pivital question i want to ask you all. 
what would you do? would stop tucking these branches now?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Bass, here is what I am using for my next plant outdoor. Milk crate fabric pot.




Look at this fucker chilling on my lady. 



Barely Legal prOn....(Skunky Monkeys)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good evening childern of the night, oh what wonderful girls you have been growing.
> im at a major transition point here , do you know what it feels like? its exciting yet unnverving apprecention. which leads to the pivital question i want to ask you all.
> what would you do? would stop tucking these branches now?
> 
> View attachment 2213453View attachment 2213454


How far into flowering are you? Personally Id let it ride, from what I can see...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> How far into flowering are you? Personally Id let it ride, from what I can see...


im about 4 weeks into flowering.


lol, skunk monkey, lol, skunk monkeys!!! hehehe thats a great name.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Yes it should be cooked for sure,, at least two weeks. If you really want to set things off to a good start go ahead and wet down with tea to start the cooking.
> 
> Honestly the oyster shells are unnecessary The dol lime has plenty of calcium in it. Id also add more azomite, Id put in a full cup of it.
> 
> ...


DAMN YOUU WHO DAT lol i already mixed it up but i will possible pour it out and add a extra cup of alfalfa i should have stuck to blood but i heard alfalfa is a alternative for Blood meal so i just went with it. I should stop listening to random people lol But the Worm casting are also Nitrogen source right?
Also im thinking of mixing a 5 gallon pot of Super Soil and this soil and seeing how something turns out. 2 Weeks YAWN


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2012)

Good idea, and no, it's too early for me too think, lol. I'll ponder it today though..........



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am thinking its time for a contest in the club! Any ideas?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2012)

Could I ask one of you herb jockeys to do me a solid.

Can you post contrasting pics of an old CFL, 250 or 400 grow you did compared to your 600 now?

I'd like to see a visual representation so the difference makes more sense to me.

I've grown CFL and used my 250 twice and I loved them, but with Ontarios Marijuana laws struck down (still in effect until appeal judgement is in) I'm looking at expanding my garden.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just thought I would share what i had for dinner tonight 

Mesquite Smoked Pork-chop Loin with special dry rub, Caramelized Onions, Roast Sweet Peppers, Rice and steamed Broccoli


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

G13 Labs Sour-Jack

Both parent strains are "sativas"

But at such an early stage, this plant is showing some fat Indica leaves...



She is a fem seed, currently vegging under the 6 up above


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great looking dinner there bro! I had pasta salad and BBQ'd tri-tip

Shes does look like indica so far, but I bet that will change by the 3rd set of leaves.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2012)

600's>>>>>











400's>>>>>>











Trimming:















Outdoor Headbands


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

looks like a chill trimming session, cant get much better. i went out this ,a few minutes ago.. to check on my plants and seedlings. out of about 5 plants the best looking one has its leaves already tilted pointed in the direction of the sunrise. as if its just waiting for the sun. i thought that was phenomenal.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

looks like a chill trimming session, cant get much better. i went out this night,a few minutes ago.. to check on my plants and seedlings. out of about 5 plants the best looking one has its leaves already tilted pointed in the direction of the sunrise. as if its just waiting for the sun. i thought that was phenomenal.

* piece of shit computer.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

It was nice, the sun even stayed out for most of the time. Glad I am not doing it today, I would need a scuba suit!

Leaves pointing up at night? You must have a strong Moon Droman?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

they were tilted in the total oposite direction of sunset, didnt even think about the moon.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

this calls for a double take.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Pleas report back, growing under moonlight, the new stealth way to grow MJ, lol....


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

jeez louis cant a guy go out back at 2 in the morning without being questioned, yea there deff pointed in the direction of the sunrise almost as if they were waiting for it. and no sight of the moon. snap some pics tommorow so you can see.

* i went out front to look at the moon and a restricted number called me, i wonder if one of my naighbors saw me moon gazing and decided to fuck with me. fuck, i hate restricted numbers. o well, 12 gage shotty by my bed.

and i answered no answer back. thats the fucked part.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Whos giving you beef at 2 in the morgen Droman?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

i dont know who would be, thats why i dont like it. specially while im stareing in the sky. its eerie. 

cause im thinkin that number didnt dile itself? what the hell.. couldent just think of a person and be like its got to be him or her, so its just a little bothersom or annoying. 

o well, like i say.

nothing seriouse to worry about. ill be alright. prolly bout time to change the number anyways had it forever.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

oh, someone called you at 2am, ffs....

.....ignore!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

yea, your right. curiosity killled the cat on this one i guess. hah.

anyways, cheers too the 6 with a cup of grape juice a bowl. morning, morgen, and night!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2012)

If you aren't my parents, wife, or someone calling to tell me my house is on fire... don't call after midnight.

I cut down one of my plants tonight. Real nice smell to it. Pics aren't too impressive, so I can't be bothered to go in the other room for the memory card. Big footie day today. Can't wait.

nice pron peeps!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

The thing is, if someone does call after midnight I am jumping out of bed incase it is a fire, or some other tragedy. Why else would someone call you at that time...oh yeh, it's yer pissed mate at a club, dick!

And keep yer shwag pics, Jig, lol. So what you reckon? You think the Engles can beat the Swedes?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2012)

yea its weird no one even responded, dead silence. i should reword that, but just to keeep it real i wont. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2012)

I do indeed. 2-1 I say. Should be interesting for my mate, his girlfriend is swedish and apparently quite proud.

I know it's easy to look good against ireland, but spain sure did look in form.

Just cut one little branch of the winner pheno, trimmed it up and held it next to the plant I trimmed earlier. It's hard to beleive the difference. I never really understood how different phenos could be. I always just thought one was a tiny bit frostier, or bigger, etc. But wow... it's like they are two different plants (which becuase of labeling could be possible i guess). But I think they are the same plant just different phenos.

One thing I'm a little sad about is my transition to soil. I realized that when the waterfall in my room gets turned off in a few days when everything is down, it won't be getting turned back on. I'm gonna miss my waterfall.

Just looked at a calendar. I will be in London for the final match. Just to clarify... if england do win, I will run through trafalgers square, but I'm wearing at least a speedo. Hahaha. FFS, not sure what I'm getting myself into, but it'd be worth it to bring the championship home.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Not long till you are in the UK then lad!!! If ever I wanted England to win it would be just to see that. Remember to trim the hair before putting those speedos on (and I don't mean the stuff on yer heid!) lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2012)

When my plants were in the dark recently, I noticed their leaves were reaching....as if for the light.....please embrace me.

late nite calls are usually a "butt" dial, if they aren't an emergency.

rambling observations



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello all 
Just a quickie update on the housing scene:

Waiting for final numbers to be crunched today before hiring a home inspector and making an offer.
Will keep you updated as soon as we know what's going on.
I really hope we get this place!
It's out on the edge of the city near where it turns into nothing but farmland, and in one of the nicer middle-to-upper-middle-class neighborhoods.
Going to be nice turning back into a stoner "Hank Hill", I tell you what.
Anyways, more news later as we receive it.
Have a good morning/afternoon/evening out there!


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;K-34Fdtg1dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-34Fdtg1dI[/video]

* piece of shit computer.<<<<<<<<hahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

oh fuck you car, lol....


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

RIU on the frazzle again today. It's not the easiest to navigate, 

piece of shit forum, haha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks like the forum is going back in time, with certain parts stuck in alternate tomorrows that were pre-ordained 5-minutes before the dawn of pre-history!!!

Off to get the wife some breakfast!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 15, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> It looks like the forum is going back in time, with certain parts stuck in alternate tomorrows that were pre-ordained 5-minutes before the dawn of pre-history!!!
> 
> Off to get the wife some breakfast!


It's a glitch in the matrix. Tech support is out until Monday I'm afraid. Good day, Mr. Anderson.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 15, 2012)

RIU is like a farm truck. Rusting away at the seams, but it still runs for some unknown reason.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2012)

Duct tape.


[video=youtube_share;yejAatkHGp4]http://youtu.be/yejAatkHGp4[/video]


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 15, 2012)

I have life's of this moto for a long time.... If ya can't duct it fuck it. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2012)

Where I grew up, Duct Tape was god...
Now bow down and prostrate yourself!
Avert your rheumy eyes and cast them not upon The Sacred Stickiness!
Blessed is he, or she, whom so transgresses not, nor has truck with the evil and weak covalent bonds of transparent tape, for it is wicked and an abomination unto The Adhesive One!
Lo, as the universe expands, so shall Duct Tape hold it together, until inertia and angular momentum can no longer resist the gravitational pull of the Cosmic Centre and it stops, and collapses in upon itself in the span of a gnat's breath, to be reborn in the solitude and silence of the next Big Bang...
In The Almighty Duct Tape's name we pray...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2012)

Uh Oh! Got some beef with FSM do we? 

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

All my navigation tabs are gone...what the hell!! Lol this place is ridiculous, all I can do is laugh...hahah see.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey amigo! I'm about to do the same...  Hope we're all good in the 6-0-0 today. . . minus this Matrix glitch. I've been lurking hard, but don't feel like I've got much to add these days... I'm perpetually vegging, ffs! 

Doob, you're our only hope! More duct tape, stat!

I'm also about to juice some cannabis. So psyched to try this... Nugbuckets inspired. 

 600. Bobo loves you.

edit: Cannabis juice is amazing! For anyone out there who likes to juice, this adds a great little spice to the end of a juice blend. Today was kale, cantaloupe (first time for this one), carrot, apple, ginger, mint, lemon, parsley, uhmmm oh yeah, and WEED!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Uh Oh! Got some beef with FSM do we?
> 
> Good afternoon everyone


It's all part of the Holy Trininty:

In the name of the Ganja,
The Duct Tape,
And The Flying Spaghetti Monster.

Dominus pastacus vobiscum....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2012)

Now see this is how problems start. I just can't sit by and let you take the "TRUE" trinities name in vain.

Duct tape ? Duct tape ? Like the grey stuff that has fibers in it? Blasphemer!

Every true beleiver knows duct tape is the devils work. Aluminum Tape !!!! That is the true member of those who should be praised.

LOL. I'm gonna have to write up a note and nail it to the front door of the club.

Some problems brewing on the homefront. Let's just say me growing again (like ever) is in jeopardy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2012)

Woah, jig!
I hope things get sorted out in your favor, the growing world needs guys like you, and the 600 would be diminished by your lack of pR0nnage!
I don't even like to think about you not growing but, if it happens, will you still be hanging around here? We'd fucking miss you if you didn't!


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2012)

come on England lol. that was a nail biting 94 mins lol. you got ya speedos ready jiggy?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, new colors. 

Hope all works out for you jig bro.... Keep ya head up.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

It's almost like England won so RIU decided to change the colour of the forum to the aweful away strip thing they had on tonoght. I swear I was siging into England FA.com, lol.

Anyway, all I am going to say to you duct tape mofo's is the FSM ONLY APPROVES GORILLA TAPE, DE ENIGE ECHTE JONGENS!!!! (as he quickly hides his duct tape out of view, lol)

Hey Jig, I am with Westy, get those Speedos dusted down, lol. On a serious note, hope things sort themselves in a good way, I am sure they will whatever bru! The 6 will always be here for ya, just maybe not in a stinky blue colour, or whatever it is! lol..


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

00:57 CET: Banner turns back to that sickly green colour again....yah!...still say Bulletin. Come on programmers, cut and paste that code faster, lol.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

All this in the name of progress lol. I guess they wanted to link us to Twitter and shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a twitter account, lol. @scrogking

Go england! Big ups to welbeck. What a goal. All three of them really were great. And to think rooneys coming back on next match.

And to be clear, I'm not leaving you guys alone no matter what. I've been here through not growing before, and through not smoking, weed is just one thing we have in common, but it's not what makes us friends.

FFS!!!! I can't tell if my cats pissed on something, or if it's the weed I'm trimming. Seriously, I've been crawling around sniffing shit like a dog. Making myself mad... and I think its the fucking pot.

EDIT: Just signed up for @jigfresh as well. Don't want anyone taking my style. Ha... made me think of the term peeps don't use anymore so much 'jockin'... like 'jockin my style'. Stay off my jock. Lol... sounds quite funny now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a twitter account, lol. @scrogking
> 
> Go england! Big ups to welbeck. What a goal. All three of them really were great. And to think rooneys coming back on next match.
> 
> ...


Jig you have so many aliases lol. You def are the scrog king though!

The 600 IS more than just a group of stoners lol, we are a family!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 15, 2012)

You know I gotta add, generic duct tape is truly the devils work. Shit won't stick for nothing! Spend the extra bux, you can't go wrong!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You know I gotta add, generic duct tape is truly the devils work. Shit won't stick for nothing! Spend the extra bux, you can't go wrong!


I am finding out going cheap with Duct cost your more...My panda film is coming down cause I wanted the cheap shit!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2012)

Aluminum tape !!! Am I on mute or something, lol.

Second plant almost down now. Happy weekend!


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2012)

chop on jig,gotta love that eye waterin smell.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You know I gotta add, generic duct tape is truly the devils work. Shit won't stick for nothing! Spend the extra bux, you can't go wrong!


u r so right!! I bought DUCK tape and that shit unsticks bt the next day, that is the main reason I am in reveg from light leaks now....


jigfresh said:


> Aluminum tape !!! Am I on mute or something, lol.
> 
> Second plant almost down now. Happy weekend!


Aluminum tape sticks like crazy, but I cant remove it as needed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2012)

I've found that Watergate Tapes make all kinds of things stick.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a twitter account, lol. @scrogking
> 
> Go england! Big ups to welbeck. What a goal. All three of them really were great. And to think rooneys coming back on next match.
> 
> ...




So which one should I follow? lol

Hey 600! How's things?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2012)

@jigfresh

Good to see you duchie... had been thinking about you the past few days. Things are well I assume?

EDIT: Do you know, can I hook my mobile number to my account? I mean I know I can, but wonder if it's wise as I don't want people knowing my number or who I am. But I assume famous people use their numbers for their accounts and they don't get out to peeps.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 15, 2012)

I followed both. lol. 

Yeah, thanks Jig, things are good. Lot's of different stuff going on keeping me busy. I'm down to one tent right now and It's surrounded by furniture and boxes to keep it hidden from people coming in to view the unit and it's working really good. The other day this young lady come and looked at the place and my wife stood in the room with her chatting for a good 10 minutes before leaving, all the while there's about a dozen plants sitting just on the other side of that queen mattress. I'm thinking, ah babe, do you think you can move it along to another room soon? hehe.

Dude, I'm sorry to hear about the turbulence. Hope it settles down for you.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Duchie, good to see you. Heart palpatations is what I would be having with my wife chewing the cud like that, too funny.

Last night while watching the game I broke the news to Mrs DST about Jigs beard being trimmed, lmao. First thing she said (I knew she would), "Great, well that's the first step....." lmfbo!! She doesn't really support England but if I told her about what you are going to do I think they would be top of her list! What do you guys reckon, I should tell her about the upcoming Trafalgar Square speedo run! I was thinking, your speedos should at least be green, or something like that...any thoughts? 

S'morgens 6'ers.

DST


----------



## duchieman (Jun 16, 2012)

The anxiety level was definitely high. Anyway, nice young single mom that my wife and daughter took a liking to so hopefully she'll want the place and I won't have to worry about showing it anymore. 

Can't wait to get upstairs. Got some plans in mind. My one Heri X Extrema female (the odd pheno girl) hermied really bad and seeded pretty bad. Luckily they were mature and easy to deal with but she did get some other girls in there as well but so far not too bad. With that, and knowing that I was moving, I decided to run my tents down, clean them right up and start from scratch in the new digs. Right now I'm smoking Dog X Extrema and Psycho Killer Surprise and they are great. Dog Ex is real tasty with a great pine cleaner taste. The PKS is not as tasty, very green in colour with very fine hairs that turn a dark brown, but very frosty and an uplifting high. To be honest, it gets me a bit "randy". 

Drying right now I have another Heri X and my Chocolate Rain. Can't wait to try that one. I will try to get some pics for you guys tomorrow but in the meantime I have to head off to bed. Feels good to post here again. Missed you guys. 

Speaking of Randy


"I've got the 600 watts you need baby!"






















































Edit. By the way, I have to go back and find out what this beard shaving and speedo run is about. Will he have the beard when he dons this Speedo? Please say yes.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

his beard has kind of been trimmed already, but he still has that hippy moiuntain look about him, hahaha....


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2012)

Duck tape is much like the force, there is a dark side and a light side and it holds the universe together.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha D. You know I'm usually a little irked when folks care so much about me and my hair trimming preferences, but that's what I love about Mrs. D.... she is opinionated. Duchie, what he says about my beard is true, it's quite short these days and some (mr & mrs D) would have me cut my hair as well to which I said I would if Netherlands wins the Euro championship. I also said I'd run through trafalgers square in a speedo if england win. I was thinking one with the union jack on it, lol. No matter that pattern, im pretty sure all youd be able to see in pictures is my glowingly white legs.

I snapped a couple shots of the plant I finished trimming. Not too shabby for going 12/12 from seed.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum go Jig  looks tasty as


----------



## spoad (Jun 16, 2012)

now then guys...just a quick question about when i should stop tucking my scrog?the screen is filled up and im about 9days into 12/12...think i should stop now or try and eat out a few more bud sights??...cheers!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it's best to keep training them as long as it's possible, and you still feel like doing it. Can't wait to see pics of this scrog.


----------



## WA.medigrow (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 2215162someone mention duct tape?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

mr west said:


> Duck tape is much like the force, there is a dark side and a light side and it holds the universe together.


Great analogy wes


----------



## spoad (Jun 16, 2012)

i was thinking that myself jig but the problem is my screen is already chocka block with bud sites,i mean i must have 300+,the screen is 4ft x 8ft with bb x northern lights,and there is a few mobydick and deise(13 in total),i did have a eva seeds green monster in there but it was a dud from day 1,started showing male and female pre flowers so i was ruthless and culled it,lol..ive supplemented it with a small skunk1 in a 3liter pot just to hide the gap in my screen,ill get some porn up asap as im just waiting on getting a camera sorted and you can let me no your verdict...peace out dudes.......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello groovy guys and groovy girls!

3rd to the last Housing Update:

Making an offer today on the house and hiring a home inspector to give it the ol' once-over so, unless there is a horrible problem that the current owners are unwilling to fix, the house is going to be ours!!!

Still on pins & needles until the papers are signed, but would take an act of Flying Spaghetti Monster to prevent it from happening now!

The wife already asked about how I was going to set up the new grow box, and let her know of my plans for a two-tiered grow box, top tier will be for flowering 5 plants in a vertical scrog around the light, lower tier will be for a mother plant and clones & seedlings under 24" FL lighting. Will be a 3ft x 3 ft. floor plan.

Anyways, don't want to get too far ahead of myself.
Lots to do now, what with the packing & all.

Stoked!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new car. I hope you experience is going better than mine.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't need no piece of shit house, that's for sure!
I hope you can find a good replacement!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 16, 2012)

[youtube]YD5ILZb9Al0[/youtube] thought this might be intresting to a few people. learned a few things about a few other plants. tulips, potatoes, apples. talks about cannabis also.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hello groovy guys and groovy girls!
> 
> 3rd to the last Housing Update:
> 
> ...


Hope all works out on the house. I just finished moving from an apartment to a house and its a wonderful thing. As far as how you are setting up your grow box, I must of changed my mind about 4 times since I moved to my house. There are so many options you have with space and I got a lot of it now. Good luck brother Doob!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice one Doobie, sounding very positive. 

Thing is, FM you can have lots of space, it's just how much of it you are allowed to use that is the key, lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

Excuse me Sir! Are you extracting the Michael? No, I am extracting the DOG you nincompoop!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 16, 2012)

Can I lick the paper? LOL


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

I think your tongue might get stuck! lol.

edit: not disimilar to licking a frozen pole


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Great looking concentrate there D!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 16, 2012)

My son's first run at flag football ended today. I couldn't be more proud of him and his team. Most of them had never played footall before (my son included) and today they played two games and won both. They only lost two games this season and one of them was to a team of cheaters with cheaters for coaches. These are young kids and are easily influenced so I feel bad for the little guys. The other loss was a legit loss for them as the other team just had more experience and were better organized. They were really good and there's no other way to look at it.

Wifey and I reserved a room at a pizza place and invited the team for lunch after the games and most people made it. It was a good time and I learned who the drinkers are 
A few pitchers and some pizza later, we now have some new friends, lol. Time will tell but they seem sincere in wanting to get the kids together.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> My son's first run at flag football ended today. I couldn't be more proud of him and his team. Most of them had never played footall before (my son included) and today they played two games and won both. They only lost two games this season and one of them was to a team of cheaters with cheaters for coaches. These are young kids and are easily influenced so I feel bad for the little guys. The other loss was a legit loss for them as the other team just had more experience and were better organized. They were really good and there's no other way to look at it.
> 
> Wifey and I reserved a room at a pizza place and invited the team for lunch after the games and most people made it. It was a good time and I learned who the drinkers are
> A few pitchers and some pizza later, we now have some new friends, lol. Time will tell but they seem sincere in wanting to get the kids together.
> ...


Sounds like fun! Glad your son and the team did so well.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2012)

Good god, I had no cyberspace for almost 24 hr!! just got caught up  

Im loving the design idea for your new grow Doob. Also congrats on getting closer to getting your new place! 

Great pr0n as usual everyone.

Oh, DroMan ~ see all the spidermites on those plants in botany of desire? gross! lol. That was a vey interesting flick, already seen it a few times thanks for posting. The tulip place in the dam was incredible.

D~ looks like a solid piece of dog poop! Droooooooling 
Oh about the tape issue,,, I was going to post that gorilla tape is they way to go, then cyberspace collapsed on me 

Dez, sounds like a good time. I love me some flag football, and drinking lol



So Iv been moving closer to getting a small set-up running,,, if I decide to go through with it still. Im thinking of two alternating 600w flower boxes, all scrogged out. Space is a factor here so I just cant go bat shit crazy like Id like too. Still allot to figure out about how Im going to set this one up, Im going to put allot of though into it.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 16, 2012)

Afgooey Day 34















Querkle Day 40
My Favorite of the 4 Main Colas


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

A few pics on Some Urkle colas


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Querkle and Afgooey lookin beautiful HS. I wish I coulda seen my Querkle turn purple and and pretty!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Querkle and Afgooey lookin beautiful HS. I wish I coulda seen my Querkle turn purple and and pretty!!


Thanks Bass. Its crazy to me the first 2 runs i got no purple. The bud structure looks very simular on my querkle and your Purple Urkle i though she was more SQ influenced but i guess not


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks Bass. Its crazy to me the first 2 runs i got no purple. The bud structure looks very simular on my querkle and your Purple Urkle i though she was more SQ influenced but i guess not


My Querklw was def SQ influenced. She was 7 ft tall and the buds were solid down the branches as opposed to my Urkle where they are sparatic. Ill find a pic if I can of my Querkle. She got chopped at week 4 flower.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

I cant find any good pics...she is the tall girl back right....


***EDIT*** HS I cant believe that your querkle is only day 40! She is growing up so fast!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy weekend 600! I'd love to get my hands on some qwerkle!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My Querklw was def SQ influenced. She was 7 ft tall and the buds were solid down the branches as opposed to my Urkle where they are sparatic. Ill find a pic if I can of my Querkle. She got chopped at week 4 flower.....


Nice one of my friend finished her at day 34 but im waiting till tomorrow then ill chop (day 41). I wanted to see how much fade i could get out of her and im liking the results


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

I chopped myPlatinum og at 35 days and she was hard with orange hairs and solid milky trichs. My 1st batch I took to over 8 weeks

Querkle was chopped because she was going to rev-veg,not because she was done. Ill see how the smoke is on her lol in 1 or 2 days when I trim her, that will be 6-7 days drying.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good Morning to those of you on the other side of the rock.

Just want to wish all the dad's out there a Happy Father's Day!


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

If you father some plants can you have a happy day too?

And I knew whodat would be on that Gorilla shizz, nothing does the job like the G-tape mon, lol.

Dez, sounds fun with the soccer moms!!! I am off to my friends little girls birthday party today No offence but I am not really looking forward to it, but then that's me: "I love kids, I just couldn't eat a whole one!" haha, Seriously, I think I am a jaffa man, we been trying now for fukkin ages and nadda!!!! And please don't give me, "your sperm are stoned", especially when I see some of the crusty peeps who seem to produce kids like the catholics in Monty Python. 

Anyone every done acupuncture before?

Peace, DST


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2012)

DST said:


> If you father some plants can you have a happy day too?
> 
> And I knew whodat would be on that Gorilla shizz, nothing does the job like the G-tape mon, lol.
> 
> ...


By a rock, glue a couple eyes on it, and call it JR. And hell fuck no.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

hahahaha.....
[youtube]AsWxkU0g9Z4[/youtube]

If a sperm is wasted....god gets quite irrate.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guy's, Sorry to say the reasons ive not been around is ive had to take a break. It was getting way to hot round the campfire, and had 2 VERY lucky escapes which was enough for me to get the para on !

Ive got my clones being kept safely and shouldnt be a problem getting them back when i ever get the chance to set - up. A sad day, but ive got a couple Pic's to post before the show's over. Im skating on thin ice keeping these, but ony 2-3 week's to go so.... I ve got 1 Conker Psyco Killer Suprise cross, 1 SLH, 1 Liver's and a Caseyband x C4. ive also got a few kick back's from the mother's i gave out along with 4 large Cheese n Liver's, so should be good for a wee while. But dont think im already itching! 

I'll be going strait into a seed grow on the come-back, I even got about 15 seed's out the last DOG i done which is the same Plant ive had in clone a while, and had nothing but goodness from her. Ive still got that clone around, but its like it gave me some offspring so she would always find her way home lol. 

I'll keep popping in to catch up when i can, Hope its not a long lay off and hope some if not all the troopers are still around. Its been great sharing info, making friend's and finding all these amazing Pic's on the net. ( wish i could REALLY grow like that  )

Thank's again for the support, and all the nice comment's! 

CGG


----------



## supchaka (Jun 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Anyone every done acupuncture before?
> 
> Peace, DST


Ive tried acupuncture 3 times. It didnt do anything for my neck which is an old injury. They said it works better on fresher damage. I did the Japanese style which doesn't poke the needles very deep vs the Chinese style which does. I kinda would like to try the Chinese version though and get some needles buried in there!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

My wife hates needles and has recently tried chinese accupuncture. Has said she notices quite a diffrerence.

Scary shit tonight. Had a great day hanging with some buds, come home quite stoned. I had a little nap in the driveway after getting home. Thanks to monster energy drink to get me here. Anyways I come up to the house and go into the cat shed thing to say goodnight to the little ones. I go up to it and the first thing I notice is that the light is on, and I'm pretty positive I did not have that on earlier today. I open the door and first thing I see is their food dish/ feeder thing up on a chair. Now it got up there I don't know.... don't really think the cats could get it up there if they wanted to. Then I notice that only one cat is coming to say hello, which is odd. Usually all 4 are running up starved for attention. Next I notice the screen to the window... missing. Just an open space.

HOLY SHIT... are all the cats there? I climb upstairs and am missing one. I hurry outside and the screen is tore the fuck up. The frame is busted in like 8 spots. Just laying on the ground like a crumpled peice of paper. The one missing has sometimes gone under the house and I go to find her there (thankfully). It takes at least 30 minutes to coax her out as she was so freaked out. The ones in the shed were freaked the fuck out too... wouldn't come down stairs for anything.

I seriously can't even guess what happened. Nothing is missing. The big house (that the people live in) is fine, no evidense of anyone messing with it. It's crazy. I got no ideas and I'm'' freaked out, not sure weather to leave the cats out there tonight or what. The windows are closed now, but fuck if I'm not in a weird place right now.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

Mmmn, buying a rock, lol.

Hey Cindy, staying safe is the most important thing bru. Good to see you though lad.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey guy's, Sorry to say the reasons ive not been around is ive had to take a break. It was getting way to hot round the campfire, and had 2 VERY lucky escapes which was enough for me to get the para on !
> 
> Ive got my clones being kept safely and shouldnt be a problem getting them back when i ever get the chance to set - up. A sad day, but ive got a couple Pic's to post before the show's over. Im skating on thin ice keeping these, but ony 2-3 week's to go so.... I ve got 1 Conker Psyco Killer Suprise cross, 1 SLH, 1 Liver's and a Caseyband x C4. ive also got a few kick back's from the mother's i gave out along with 4 large Cheese n Liver's, so should be good for a wee while. But dont think im already itching!
> 
> ...


I think mine was the chinese version as there were a few spots of blood. Felt a little light headed as I got up. Not done anything yet but we shall see. Half of my hand has gone completely numb of late (mainly the thumb and index) and the docs said it's a nerve thing, nothing they can do (typical). Not to mention my back. ANyway, I have another 2 sessions. The women told me I should use Magnesium for my night time cramps in my legs. @cof, I'll send you the name of the medicine she recommended. It's German. She also suggested something called BIOpuncture which is basically from what I can see putting plant extracts into your body near affected areas. Not sure if I will go down this route, think I'll deal with the acupuncture first.



supchaka said:


> Ive tried acupuncture 3 times. It didnt do anything for my neck which is an old injury. They said it works better on fresher damage. I did the Japanese style which doesn't poke the needles very deep vs the Chinese style which does. I kinda would like to try the Chinese version though and get some needles buried in there!





jigfresh said:


> My wife hates needles and has recently tried chinese accupuncture. Has said she notices quite a diffrerence.
> 
> Scary shit tonight. Had a great day hanging with some buds, come home quite stoned. I had a little nap in the driveway after getting home. Thanks to monster energy drink to get me here. Anyways I come up to the house and go into the cat shed thing to say goodnight to the little ones. I go up to it and the first thing I notice is that the light is on, and I'm pretty positive I did not have that on earlier today. I open the door and first thing I see is their food dish/ feeder thing up on a chair. Now it got up there I don't know.... don't really think the cats could get it up there if they wanted to. Then I notice that only one cat is coming to say hello, which is odd. Usually all 4 are running up starved for attention. Next I notice the screen to the window... missing. Just an open space.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a big critter was tring to get into the kitty cats house????


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

Curious Old Fart, SwampGrower, Dezracer, and 5 others like this........DST tried to REP this but couldn't, so he also likes it too, just in a BUMP post instead., 


Hotsause said:


> Afgooey Day 34
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey guy's, Sorry to say the reasons ive not been around is ive had to take a break. It was getting way to hot round the campfire, and had 2 VERY lucky escapes which was enough for me to get the para on !
> 
> Ive got my clones being kept safely and shouldnt be a problem getting them back when i ever get the chance to set - up. A sad day, but ive got a couple Pic's to post before the show's over. Im skating on thin ice keeping these, but ony 2-3 week's to go so.... I ve got 1 Conker Psyco Killer Suprise cross, 1 SLH, 1 Liver's and a Caseyband x C4. ive also got a few kick back's from the mother's i gave out along with 4 large Cheese n Liver's, so should be good for a wee while. But dont think im already itching!
> 
> ...


Glad to see you around and your outta trouble. We still want ya around even if you cant grow and put up pics!!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

A little update

DOG v-scrog.
















Exodus Cheese, clone only.





















Cheese x URK - Breeze. These girls are all tall, fairly sat dom. Smell report when i get rid of my 3 week cold, ffs.































OG Kush





















DOG bx1 Reg. Still got a couple of nanners appear on this one so the trait is still there. Really minimal though so not that bummed about it. Nothing further working can't sort out.


























KandyKush x ChemD x Stomper OG....my favourite of the phenos, looks more like a Headbands which is probably why. The others have got quite thin leaf structure to them. Still more of a stretch than the HB's though. And even competes with my DOG.






























One of the thinner leafed phenos.






Up:





Down:





All around:






And of course, the hedge in full view.






Peace, DST

Up,


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2012)

DST

Another lovely stroll thru your garden and well appreciated, with your camera skills really bringing out the beauty of your plants.
I'm finding that most of my cramps are thru bad diet and stress. Diet I'm correcting........

I have a brother who uses accupunture for relief from migraine headaches......so far it has been the most successful of the treatments, and without the side effects of narcotics.

Question. Can I use an external DVD player to load software in my laptop? the existing dvd drive is broken and I need to load the camera, printer and other software. I just realized the cables won't connect. It doesn't have a bus port and the computer doesn't have a html port.


cof


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers' Day. I'm going to join my local dispensary for a BBQ with my family. Disc golf, medicine, and BBQ. MMMMMMMMM...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2012)

opens eyes  smoke on bowl  brews coffee  checks for glorious pr0n on the 600  my day is off to a good start.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2012)

DST said:


> hahahaha.....
> [youtube]AsWxkU0g9Z4[/youtube]
> 
> If a sperm is wasted....god gets quite irrate.....


"Iv got no option but to sell you all for scientific experiments" lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2012)

[youtube]Nvs5pqf-DMA[/youtube]

I WARNED YOU!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;7UkDMrG6tog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UkDMrG6tog&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Father's day to all the great dads out there!!!This ones for you.....


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;7UkDMrG6tog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UkDMrG6tog&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


There is a bacteria or virus, I forget which, that takes control over ants, walks them to the edge of grass tips, so rabbits can eat them. Once the rabbit has ingested the ants, the bacteria or virus migrates to the brain of the rabbit! Nature is awesome.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 17, 2012)

heres a pic o purps under the 600 part of the lighting the rest are 1000 watts not seen.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2012)

Sannie's Jack Hammer is stated as being a 15 weeker, which is fine if you like paranoria. If taken at 12 weeks she is a delightful, energetic bowl of sweetness.
I have one that was bred to a cheesy/jake blue male and will pop some beans later today.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Father's Day Sixerz!!!

[video=youtube;xJJsoquu70o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Peace

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2012)

Before......









After  14 days apart.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ther external dvd drive should work for ya...

Morning to all!!

Happy Fathers Day!!

Great Pron DST and Whodat nd anyone else I might have missed!!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 17, 2012)

1067 pages was alot to browse...but i made it lol...im about 5.5 weeks into flower with my first 600...i love my 600 and it seems to be loving me aswell....happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2012)

If ever there is a Zombie apocalypse, Ill be heading out to Whodat's


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

If my dinghy makes it, I'll catch you there as well my bru!


billcollector99 said:


> If ever there is a Zombie apocalypse, Ill be heading out to Whodat's


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

Plant/ pheno #3


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't see why you couldn't burn the information from the discs on the DVD drive onto your harddrive on your pc, then run the software from there. Perhaps that's the best route. Let us know, otherwise, go to Majorgeeks.com, lol, they'll sort you out for sure.


curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Question. Can I use an external DVD player to load software in my laptop? the existing dvd drive is broken and I need to load the camera, printer and other software. I just realized the cables won't connect. It doesn't have a bus port and the computer doesn't have a html port.
> 
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 17, 2012)

Well got some new lights(big t5) easy cloner coming this week


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well got some new lights(big t5) easy cloner coming this week


8 bulb one? Thats what I want...I recently bought the 4 bulb and 2 smaller ones


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 17, 2012)

cherry pie, candy kush coming too


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> 8 bulb one? Thats what I want...I recently bought the 4 bulb and 2 smaller ones


Sorry, yes the eight, one, Plus 6, inch, inline fan


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

I dont think I can top whodats "before and after" but here is my "before and now"

*BEFORE:
*


*NOW:*


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 17, 2012)

Day 41 Querkle Harvest SORRY TO KEEP FLOODING WITH THE SAME PLANT....................



















































TEA ANYONE


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

You could make a thread called "pictures pictures and more pictures of only my querkle" and it would be one of my favorites... if not the top. That's some lovely lovely looking stuff. Hope it smokes anywhere near as good as it looks.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey great stuff everyone. FM, that scrog looks great man. Can't wait to see those buds grow. Sorry bout your Devils man but I bet it was tense. 

cof, if you're not having luck loading those programs from disc I would suggest just going to the manufacturers site and get it all there. A lot of times you get the more updated versions anyway. 

Happy Fathers Day Dads!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 17, 2012)

lol Thanks Jig whats that Plant # 3 Smell like she looks tasty

Whodat Nice looking garden spot you got there. Ive been thinking of growing some Peppers, Tomatos, and Onions to start with. Sometime soon ill stop bullshiting lol

ALSO I FORGOT HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO US DADS and Father Figures Alike. and it actually let me give dst rep im surprised lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey great stuff everyone. FM, that scrog looks great man. Can't wait to see those buds grow. Sorry bout your Devils man but I bet it was tense.
> 
> cof, if you're not having luck loading those programs from disc I would suggest just going to the manufacturers site and get it all there. A lot of times you get the more updated versions anyway.
> 
> Happy Fathers Day Dads!


Yeah thanks about the Devils, worse part about it Duch is that I was in New Jersey when they lost!!! Happy Fathers Day to you to Duch. 

I am also with jig about the Querkle, I can look at that plant all day, pic after pic!

Wanted to let the club know I finally got to meet Mr.Jigfresh in person. Man did we blaze some bowls, non stop smoking! Real cool laid back dude who I consider to be a great friend already! Had a blast brother jig yesterday, cant wait for our next smoke session! lol Your Banana OG was very delicious and awesome! Couldnt tell you about the high cause we smoked about 6 different strains and hash plus that shit I drank! lol I was wasted!

Peace Sixerz

FM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 17, 2012)

Vagabond bandito 600 watter checking in lol. Hows it going my bru's!!! Whodat killin it in the feilds.. Good job fella  Jigga man buds looking stellar as usual you master you! Glad to see all you gents still chillin. I been soooo damn busy this year im getting grey hairs typing haha. Got the game on the shelf at the moment focusing hard on working and being a daddy, landing some fat construction contracts. Any hard workers out there hit me up   1BMM


----------



## duchieman (Jun 17, 2012)

Very cool BMM. Great to hear stories of people doing good these days. 

Speaking of...Doobie, it's great to hear about you guys possibly getting into a house. Really excited for you and hoping all goes well. 

Hotsause, that girl looks like she's begging to be plucked. Very nice.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah thanks about the Devils, worse part about it Duch is that I was in New Jersey when they lost!!! Happy Fathers Day to you to Duch.
> 
> I am also with jig about the Querkle, I can look at that plant all day, pic after pic!
> 
> ...


YOU LUCKY SON OF A...... U got to MEET JIG and SMOKE THE BANANA OG IM JEALOUS


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> YOU LUCKY SON OF A...... U got to MEET JIG and SMOKE THE BANANA OG IM JEALOUS


Yep we smoked the following:

Banana OG
Blue Dream
Peacock
Sour Diesel
Pineapple Kush
Gremlin Hash

Plus the 151 Bacardi shit!!

We were fuckered up!

Peace

FM


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 17, 2012)

That Banana OG is BOMB!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> YOU LUCKY SON OF A...... U got to MEET JIG and SMOKE THE BANANA OG IM JEALOUS


What meeting whodat and smoking what I got aint enough for you sauce? lol just messing with ya  
Im loving the looks of that querk btw! looks kinda like a space bomb I had... commence old pr0n sequence~~~~

















Thanks for the good vibes peeps  Should have plenty of watermelon this year! Also, I attribute this explosive growth to soil texture,, watermelons like a sandy loam soil, notice the jalapenos to the right didnt really grow that much. Also, composted chicken manure suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure didnt hurt at all


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> What meeting whodat and smoking what I got aint enough for you sauce? lol just messing with ya
> Im loving the looks of that querk btw! looks kinda like a space bomb I had... commence old pr0n sequence~~~~
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO whodat i wish we could have had more meet and greets. But in the future for sure. You were the first person i met off RIU YOUR NUMERO UNO BRO so HA HHAAA what now lmao i called the late line its fathers day they can kiss my ass 
And she does look very simular i think this Querk might be almost a perfect mix between Urk and SB


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

Morning from a soggy Dam, great pr0n everyone, nice to see the Badman in the hissay! Some pics coming up of Cannabis Liberation Day!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

So yesterday was the Cannabis Liberation Day in Amsterdam "Cannabis Bevrijdingsdag" in Dutch. It was held in a park in Amsterdam which holds a lot of different concerts. They had DJ's, speakers, Bands playing, and also a Dub Sound system tent as well. As well as stalls and the usual bric-abrac type stuff going on. BB were there handing out leaflets to all and sundry of course. We done a walk around after and only saw a couple lying on the ground!!
Anyway, here some pics.
Entracne to Park.





One of the stages...with mad dude dancing around in front (he was the only one dancing at the time, lol)










Jorges Cervantes Diamonds...i think.





Some beer I got into.





A Dutch white raggae band well more like Ska Reggae in Dutch, lol.





Heres a pic from the Cannabis College. This is a modern house built ogf Hemp. The circular block you see in the middle is hemp that is basically brick hard. The older it gets the more petrified it gets and the harder it becomes. Picture of a terrace row of house built from Hemp!!! Badmasonman, we expect to be hearing of all the new places you have constructed using hemp please!





Some leaflets and info I picked up. I also bought a T-shirt to add to the pirzes to give away for our next competition (No, i didn't miss that post FM)






Peace and Hemp Houses for all!!!!!

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

Back of the speakers at the Reggae sound system tent, lol.
[youtube]l-3Znec3dUM[/youtube]


----------



## Thunderfuck (Jun 18, 2012)

nice set up


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome fest D  thanks for getting those pics posted  I need that T-shirt btw! my friends always said I have a phd in thc  its practically true lol


Morn sixies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2012)

hemp houses for all!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey D, Great pics! I love the hemp house the most, well that and the T-shirt. I have been looking for a new and unique shirt.....must have shirt!! lol


Morning all, trimming the early Querkle, It didnt come out colorful though. Maybe some pics later.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 18, 2012)

i scored a querkle freebie and from what ive seen, i cant wait to grow it...such a pretty plant covered in oozing goodness lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2012)

I liked my querkle a lot.

Thanks for the kind words Fam. Was cool hanging with you too. Always good to burn the place down with a fellow 6er.

About my place... I'm sure it was a bear that broke into my cat house trying to get at the food. I found claw marks on the screen that were very large in spread... and the frame of the screen was really mangled. I tried to bend a piece of the frame with my hands and couldn't do it. For the life of me I could probably put a bend in it, for sure over my knee... but no person messing around, or any cat or coyote could have done that to the screen. Has me trippped out, but prefer a bear breaking in to a human.

About growing... I'm working on the 3rd and 4th plant now. The closet is cleared out. No fans, lights, panda film, vert setup... it's all outside on the deck. It's the end of an era boys (and gals). No longer will the hum of an airpump, or the mellow sound of a waterfall grace my bedroom closet. If and when I start things up again it will be with 3 gallon fabric pots. I'm excited. Oh, and I tried a tester of the Candy Drop X NY Purp D. Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Real nice.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 18, 2012)

ive been growing in 3gal smartpots for about 6 months now and i love them...it seems to be on par with the 5gal buckets i used to use...they make a serious rootmass imo


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hip hip hurray!!! Seeds came in the mail today!!! Got 1 fem Strawberry Cough, 2 fem Blueberry, 10 reg Alien Kush x Strawberry Diesel and of course a bunch of free ones!!! I got the Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze and she's a MONSTER seed!!! Going to germinate that 1 right now!!!!*


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 18, 2012)

SwampGrower69 said:


> *Hip hip hurray!!! Seeds came in the mail today!!! Got 1 fem Strawberry Cough, 2 fem Blueberry, 10 reg Alien Kush x Strawberry Diesel and of course a bunch of free ones!!! I got the Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze and she's a MONSTER seed!!! Going to germinate that 1 right now!!!!*


Nice score bro, I am interested most in the Blueberry and the Afghani Kush x Skunk...I think I see a northern Lights in there too!! Nice!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice score swamp. I know you're going to make a good show of those. Can't wait to see.

It's quiet in here. A little too quiet. How bout that ballatelli (sp?) goal. WOW. Talk about perfect. Poor dutchies. Sorry bru.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice score swamp. I know you're going to make a good show of those. Can't wait to see.
> 
> It's quiet in here. A little too quiet. How bout that ballatelli (sp?) goal. WOW. Talk about perfect. Poor dutchies. Sorry bru.



Here's some sounds to cure the quietness jig bro... I also though it was oddly quiet in here!


Now someone please explain this shit to me???!??! 
[video=youtube;GEWTrYB-ERA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEWTrYB-ERA[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

how you guys over here lol ill have some 600 action soon!


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

when is the next comp dst?im in lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2012)

lil bit of veg,and a grape clone.
watermellon under the net,and some peppers.

very nice photos D.
hope the best for ya jig,good vibes to ya.

hey whodat,i got 4 mellons in that one pot,should i cut out two?
or thin out the vines?down to i fruit per vine?

they are black diamond,or sumthing.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Chemdawg why do you tease me with your cloudy white triches.. please turn amber soon!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 18, 2012)

The Querkle came out like grapey pinesol. All trimmed up and jarred now. Gonna make some extract now, prolly tomorrow


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2012)

genuity said:


> View attachment 2218137View attachment 2218138View attachment 2218143View attachment 2218146
> lil bit of veg,and a grape clone.
> watermellon under the net,and some peppers.
> 
> ...



Black diamonds are the ones I posted in the recent before and after pic. Depends on how much space you got I guess. The plants can get pretty out of controll so Im guessing the root system does the same... Im no melon expert by a long shot and only grew them once before,,,, Id go for 1-2 plants in that container. I would not trim any growth. Supposed to be 50-60 lb melons on those


----------



## Thunderfuck (Jun 18, 2012)

HELLO club 600 keep up all the great posts and pictures! 

Love to get presents in the mail #USHIO600-OPTI-RED


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2012)

Guess what day it is? Day one of 12/12! I finally got the Helios 15 installed professionally. It's rated at 40 amps at 240v! It breaths really well. It drops 5 degrees in about a minute. Oh, so glad to be up and running on the flower room. YAY!


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello peeps. Another interesting night of football (if that's your thing). I have noticed it was a bit quiet in the 600 Pub lately

I meant to say to Duchie, since he had commented on one of my posts before about my Jade/Money plant that I have. Perhaps some peeps can remember that it started to grow little plants out of one of the leaves. Well that leaf fell off but the little plants on the underside of the leaf where still there (and when I say little, I mean tiny tiny tingalings.) I kept the leaf and pondered on what to do with it. Well I just kind of squashed it into a bit of soil in a small pot, and now I have a baby money plant on the way. Jade/Money plant pr0n to follow, lol.

Oh, and it's a fantastic day here today.

RIGHT YOU LOT: SUGGESTIONS FOR A COMPETITION PLEASE????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I feel one brewing.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2012)

who can make the strongest hash, of course urll all have to send me some to sample and judge.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Suggestion noted.....lol.

Fattyboomsticks, munching amongst the Cannabis...





My amazing Money plant. You can still kind of see the outline of the old leaf under the soil.





Male Kush2, going for the chop....duh duh duh duh, duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh...










And it's replacement.





New DOG mum,





Aardbijen (earth berries, to us English speakers, Strawberry's)





I can't say Basil without thinking of Fawlty Towers, lo..





DOG in training





Exo snip for the Fairy....





My beautiful HB's.






Peace, DST


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2012)

[youtube]e8dzEgNon-A&feature[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2012)

[youtube]6r6ZNugj0Tg&feature[/youtube]
maintaining, hustlin strugling just tryna survive. maintaining
its a burden on my conscious just stayin alive.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Droman, hope you good down South there. Some real Southern sounding tunes. I do like some of that!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

[youtube]Br8IIdKFdeY[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Mmmmn, couldn't find Episode. ah well.
[youtube]4bDj1bl_6zc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Please please can I have another hit.....sure.
[youtube]L-Ly5PiXF5c[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, last one, lol
[youtube]IzDlvwShd_s[/youtube] reallydo.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2012)

hell yea point blank is from my city, thats old school shit. they sell there cd's outa the trunk still. iv ran into them a couple of time at gas stastions and what not selling cd's. we're known was the city of hustlers..


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2012)

shits so different we're im from.. i was gunna try to explain it but couldent.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2012)

[youtube]ffevUw5SXko&feature[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 19, 2012)

[youtube]8zDckQxle7E[/youtube]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

*GO THE 600's!!!!
awesome update DST!, jealous you got goin on a wild nursery of ganja 
Day 37 Flowering  now why would you use anything less than a 600  
Welcome to my crystal cave
100% perlite (hempy Bucket)/ 1 plant / Scrog
















*


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Flowa, is that like a hydro hempy bucket, or something? I forgot what you are running...


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 19, 2012)

I love my perlite hempy buckets brother... Use the same nutrient soup as my dwc and never an issue. Love me... Nice plants.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Oh Chemdawg why do you tease me with your cloudy white triches.. please turn amber soon!!!


They look deeeeeeelish to me man!!!!! faaaaaaaaaat calyxs = juicy juicy mangoes.. i mean resin (had boobs on the brain)



bassman999 said:


> Hey Flowa, is that like a hydro hempy bucket, or something? I forgot what you are running...


i believe it is called a hempy style, a little different from what alot of people do, a unique twist to the idea of hydro. soooo so easy. I'm not the brightest bloke around, and this to me is like baking a cake once a week and that's it  I looooooove it


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree I run like two hempys with perlite. They are so easy and maintenance free I forget about them sometimes and wonder how they got so big and lush without all the work like dwc.. Really nice. Flo your plants look super sticky dank nice..


If the speed and size was close to dwc I switch in a second, it's close so I am running more hempy perlites then before and still might change for just the shear ease.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice buds guys.

Check this shit out:
[youtube]aHrn3-Cb3iM[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice buds guys.
> 
> Check this shit out:
> [youtube]aHrn3-Cb3iM[/youtube]


Thats awesome jig. I like how they play it at normal speed at the end.... They make it look so easy lol

To add to that, I think allot of thing look cool in slow motion. 

[video=youtube;s37PU6f2ZfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s37PU6f2ZfU[/video]


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 19, 2012)

got my new tent comin today, that means i get to setup my veg room yay...that ground tricks vid was bad a$$


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Seriously... in fast motion it's like, yeah, I just did some crazy shit, but you'd never know.

I'm still trimming my girls. This is the last of plant 3. Only one more beast to go. I left the biggest for last.... sigh.

Because there was a little too much PM for my liking I'm dunking everything in an h2o2 solution. Check it:
[youtube]S7jE7qzfgQs[/youtube]

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats some fine nuggetry Jig 

Alright, I gotta head out and get some stuff done if Im going to make it to NOLA tonight... Will check back in before I leave 

EDIT: lol even dst cant escape the duct tape!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 19, 2012)

damn jig..sticky gooey goodness...looks like if u tossed that bud against a wall it would just stay there...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks smokey. My friend did that once... waaaayyyyyy back. Fuck, I must have been 17, probably 1997... I was at a friends house and I didn't even know he grew. He pulled out a freshly trimmed bud and stuck it to the wall. Shit just hung there while he loaded a bowl for us all, we smoked, and then he took it down. While it would be fun to try, I don't think I want to smoosh a bud, or have a sticky spot on my wall, lol.

Whodat. I gotta question for you. How long would you have estimated the ?p x sb to have taken? And do the latest pics in any way look like what you would imagine her to look like? I ask because I had mislabeled one plant early. So I knew the ?p x sb were either all dead/ males... OR I had one of them left. This plant I just finished trimming looks Nothing like the other 3 plants. The buds don't have any red hairs while the others do have quite a bit... and the looks of them are just different.

Do phenos look this different on plants? Or do you guys thing this is my lost ?p x sb ?

If you wait a couple mins I'll get a pic up of the different buds.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2012)

if that nug smells nothing like chem/fuel,and smells more on the fruit smoothie side,id say ?purp x sb
the frost should be a dead giveaway,in findind that ?purp i would say.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for weighing in G. The cd x nypd stinks a lot.... really got that chem dog smell. Hard to describe, but that's the best thing to describe it. I asked wife what she thought and all she could say was "that smell hits you in the face". She said it's the stinkiest stuff I've ever grown and I have to agree. The plant I'm not sure about really doesn't have much of a smell at all. It's weird.

So... how bout Rooney. He's looking good huh. Silly they don't use goal line cameras for stuff like the Ukraine goal. Lucked out getting the top spot in the group. Don't have to face spain next.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Even though it wouldn't have made a difference to the final standing, I think it's ridiculous that gola line technology is not in force.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Well one point I heard in the discussion that I do see: When do you stop play? It's easy if the ball goes out after the questioned goal, but what if there is a counter attack... do you stop that attack to review the goal?

I'm not saying I don't think it should be in place, but I do see that one little point. Either way... if it were my team, and we went out a competition because of a bad call like that, I'd be really really pissed.

But alls well anyways. The ukrainian was off sides.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Aye, there's different sides to it, but with the technology it should be fairly instant, and if a team scored on the counter it doesn't mean their gola couldn't also stand. Who knows, lol.

ANYWAY, I AM ASTOUNDED AT THE AMOUNT OF SUGGESTIONS THERE HAVE BEEN FOR A COMPETITION ......lah de dah.......


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

About the competition... I can be a judge if you want


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey D, I remember that plant growing off the leaf. That's pretty cool. I've become so amazed at what plants can do. 

I've got a suggestion for coming up with a competition idea. Maybe look at doing a lottery type competition where performing a certain task(s) earns you entries in a final draw. 

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Jig, maybe the bear wanted some Candy Drop x NY Purp D!! Nice prOn too!!! 

My suggestion of a contest would be Club 600 Party Cup Challenge. But if we go with the Hash contest, I will be a judge with jig for sure!!! 

Peace All

FM


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2012)

Well checked my partners spot out will be taking over ,,,,10x15x8 flower room dehumidifier ,ac,co2 ,,,8x8 vedge room ac dehumidifier and co2 and last but not least a 4x2x4 tent for cloning domes can't wait selecting mothers now and getting things cleaned up tweaked to my liking


----------



## drewsb420 (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;egpZ2DPzULQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egpZ2DPzULQ&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep them suggestions coming peeps.

Hey Drew, I recognise that field, lol.....nice one bru, you are going to have some giants on your hands me thinks.

Got up, filled the sink with water and bleach to start cleaing stuff. Get my breakfast sorted and turn round to find a puddle of water on the floor. One of the seals in my sink seems to have gone, ffs.....soggy breakfast to boot after cleaning up water for half an hour!!! Oh this day has started well, lmao.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Keep them suggestions coming peeps.
> 
> Hey Drew, I recognise that field, lol.....nice one bru, you are going to have some giants on your hands me thinks.
> 
> Got up, filled the sink with water and bleach to start cleaing stuff. Get my breakfast sorted and turn round to find a puddle of water on the floor. One of the seals in my sink seems to have gone, ffs.....soggy breakfast to boot after cleaning up water for half an hour!!! Oh this day has started well, lmao.


Sounds like a shitty morning for ya but hopefully it will turn out better D. Smoke a spliff while you swab like Cinderella. 

@drew why are you filming my backyard?? Cant wait to see a video in a month or two! 
Peace

FM


----------



## drewsb420 (Jun 20, 2012)

wish i had a time machine


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

A time machine would be great, just set it to your best grow and keep going back in time to pick up the harvest, lol......

I love my outdoor girls and think if I was in the right climate I would even consider stopping the indoor.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Dam you guys, now I got Backyard Inferiority Complex, (just another form of the nasty BIC!) when will it ever end, lol......

More LSTing done on my outdoor baby.





I do miss the look of plant grown in the normal way, Growing vertical does change the look of your plants slightly.....











Peace to the 6 in the sky.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2012)

anyone else love that almost two tone look you get just as a plant starts to flower!? 

and D, is that the sun i see shining on your girls!?!!?!?!?! i see 3 things happening today brouwerij, beer and a jakey in the sun


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 20, 2012)

drewsb420 said:


> [video=youtube;egpZ2DPzULQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egpZ2DPzULQ&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


why just a few plants?Looks killer!


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Dude, can you believe it, the sun is actually out here. Although as usual we got wind so that means it could change at the sound of a fart. But by all accounts our summer is starting tomorrow (and there was me thinking Summer was at 3:30 pm 3 weeks ago on Tuesday!) Although we have been told there will be a lot of thunder storms. AWESOME!


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Sussed out the sink, need to go and source a rubber seal........

the day is turning around.........



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sounds like a shitty morning for ya but hopefully it will turn out better D. Smoke a spliff while you swab like Cinderella.
> 
> @drew why are you filming my backyard?? Cant wait to see a video in a month or two!
> Peace
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 20, 2012)

2am here right now, and can't sleep.Got be at work at 7am


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Go to bed now!!!!! Or no supper for you tomorrow!! lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's a new video with 3 nice size gdp plants, I just got.

Need to run power from my room, to the grow room tomorrow.and bast the 600w light

My homie gave me 3 gdp plants to bud for me 
[video=youtube;08qi3HS-29Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08qi3HS-29Y&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]also my name is joe, love this jam stoned!


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Joe, now go to bed!!!! lol.

EDIT: The US economy needs you to be on the ball lad, lmao. I also had a shit night last night and it just makes me feel like doing bugger all. Need sleep.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 20, 2012)

old video with my 600w JD ballast, bad ass ballast!Stays so cool??[video=youtube;cx3hdTthh2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3hdTthh2s[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Hi Joe, now go to bed!!!! lol.
> 
> EDIT: The US economy needs you to be on the ball lad, lmao. I also had a shit night last night and it just makes me feel like doing bugger all. Need sleep.....


Took a long nap, but yeah I need to go to bed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

D, get that seal and then blaze some trees!!! Thats when the day will be back on track for ya!

Late Night prOn for the Club

Skunky Monkey #2 and #3

View attachment 2220347View attachment 2220348

Peace and Good night!

FM


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Good night lad, off to the plumbers now!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2012)

It's funny. This thread is like New York Cheese Cake. I check all my other subscriptions, and then check the 600. Kinda like saving the CK for dessert. =)


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Good night lad, off to the plumbers now!


need ya water system checked on? plumbing leaking? haha told it happens at a certain age to men hahahahaha


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> D, get that seal and then blaze some trees!!! Thats when the day will be back on track for ya!
> 
> Late Night prOn for the Club
> 
> ...


Number2 looks like it will be the yielder!! 3 looks more indica dom though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm the same afraw. I feel like it's the only reason I check the other threads is just to get through them, to check the 6.

So I have a question for you soil type peeps. I just put clones in soil... 3 gal pots. The bottom third of each pot is super soil, the middle third is Roots Organics Original, and the top third is Roots Organic Green Light (same as Original with more perlite mixed in). I patted the soil down after each soil, I hope that was ok. Not too much pressure, just kind of set it, if that makes sense. The question.

When and how much do I give it for it's first watering in the soil?

These plants are for a friend who is going to use only water, so I'll start them off that way as well. Sadly, no tea for these gals. I'm gonna use tap water as well. Do I need to let that sit out like I've read people do? I really can't imagine it making that big a difference... but then again, I've only ever used RO.

Also... do I ph adjust the water? If so, what ph do I want it?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm the same afraw. I feel like it's the only reason I check the other threads is just to get through them, to check the 6.
> 
> So I have a question for you soil type peeps. I just put clones in soil... 3 gal pots. The bottom third of each pot is super soil, the middle third is Roots Organics Original, and the top third is Roots Organic Green Light (same as Original with more perlite mixed in). I patted the soil down after each soil, I hope that was ok. Not too much pressure, just kind of set it, if that makes sense. The question.
> 
> ...


Definatly PH the water! Organics love 6.2 to 6.6. Unless your water district has a website to check tap samples, I would let it aerate for 24hrs. Some amounts of chlorine are needed for cell management and growth. But too much can be toxic. Good luck! 

P.S. Tea isn't necessary if everything is in the soil. Usually "Ammenders" as I call them, must let the soil "Cook" before using. Water will do just fine for 2-3 weeks. If it yellows, throw some alfalfa meal as a top dress, buried under 1/2" of soil.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 20, 2012)

for me the first watering is when i transplant them..wter them in..dont flood but get all areas wet...after that when they are that small, they rarely need more than 1-2 waterings a week...as for the ph...i use tap and havent bothered to check it...but i have good tapwater here...if u are going to stabalize then the optimal range for soil 6.5-7.0...where-as with hydro its more like 5.8...hope that helps


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 20, 2012)

i believe alot of water district no longer use chlorine but have been using chloramine instead...my understanding that chloramine doesnt dissapate as quickly or completely as chlorine does


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey! Day 2 of 12/12!

DP and 2 caramelicious. Looks like DP might yield more....Hmmm.





It looks lonely, but he'll get 4 more friends soon. Need cash for those 240V smart cords. Grrrrr.





Peace 6'rs!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

Jig, I am sure you are going to get a whole bunch of ways to water in soil. I found that using the "Making It Rain" technique works best for me. Try different things jig to see what works best for you and how you grow..Since your not using nutes, I would say just make sure you maintain the proper pH level to have the most uptake of your soil's nutes. I have grown in all types of mediums and they all have their Pros and Cons. Whats good is you have them in Fabric Pots!!!! Good luck bro man and you are a real good guy to be helping a friend like that. Just means good karma coming your way brother Jig!!!

One last piece of advice, dont expect the plant to grow as fast as hydro or CoCo. They grow a little slower in soil. 

Some drama in the Euro Cup yesterday huh..
Peace
FM

"EDIT": DaSmokingBear good info bro, http://www.chloramine.org/chloraminefacts.htm.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> i believe alot of water district no longer use chlorine but have been using chloramine instead...my understanding that chloramine doesnt dissapate as quickly or completely as chlorine does


http://www.orcity.org/sites/default/files/ccr11.pdf
Mine does. If you look at the numbers though, it's pretty good water. The river provides natural CalMag. Copper, and Zinc from eroding pipes...LOL!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> http://www.orcity.org/sites/default/files/ccr11.pdf
> Mine does. If you look at the numbers though, it's pretty good water. The river provides natural CalMag. Copper, and Zinc from eroding pipes...LOL!


My tap water here is 214 PPMs and 7.4pH. I just moved from SoCal where the water was 280 PPMs and 7.1pH. I am always checking my tap to see where it is throughout the year. No reason, just like observing what our county pumps to us. lol

Peace

FM


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2012)

While I do appreciate the help so far fellas, I'm still wondering how much water you would give them to start off. 1/2 gallon? 2 gallons? 5 gallons? Till it comes out the bottom? I'm super super noob here.

Also I have no idea what make it rain means aside from showering strippers with cash.

WTF is with china? I can't believe they signed Drogba to play for 2 years. Think he's gonna experience much culture shock?


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldn't tell you what ph my tap water is. I use rain water when I can, and if not I draw my water the day before, and let it sit overnight. Remember when watering Jig to get an idea of the weight of the pot as well. This will allow you to know when to add a bit of water. Like Dabear said, you don't really need to water them too often in the first period. And I also use a mix with alfalfa so all good stuff coming form the guys here. Good luck getting ya fingers dirty, jumping up and down and clapping in excitment (can you imagine me doing that, lol.....)

Hey Afraw, whats that thing on the wall you got the ballast plugged into to? Pretty big trees in there.

And as for you Maddog, I deserved that one after the earlier ribbing, lol. So the plumber shop can't sell you a rubber seal, but they can sell you half a sink, which you can then dismantle and get your new rubber seal from, haha. Whats that all about. I exaggerate of course, but I had to buy the plughole instert just to get the rubber seal...bloody waste if you ask me. However, no leaky plumbing now

Wifes just emailed me to meet for a beer. So I'll catch you lot ron....later-ron.

Peace, DST


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 20, 2012)

my water district also gets its water from a local river watershed...and it also has some of the micros...ive had people from SoCal(N. san diego county) offer to buy my tap water...lmao...and family from down there always bring a case of empty water bottles to take my "good" water home with them....i pretty much never check ph but thats just me...the only time i ever had a ph problem was using FF Tiger Bloom and that was my fault because i forgot that you have to ph up as the tiger bloom is a pretty low ph(brought my mix down to like a 4)


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello Peeps just dropping in as its been a while  How is everyone doing.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 20, 2012)

i would say that 1/2gal should be plenty...that should water them in pretty good but not soak....are those fabric pots? if so then you dont really have to worry as they allow the soil to dry faster than plastic does...just allow the runoff to drain away


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2012)

That chloramine shit sounds really fucked up!! why the hell do they use it? I guess they are not in favor of us living??


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 20, 2012)

i think they use it because it doesnt dissapate like chlorine...if takes longer to leave the system then the fewer applications they'll have to use...not fact just my thinking...its like adding flouride to the water...flouride is BAD for you...especially if swallowed...the benefits for teeth are slim to none and yet its in there


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 20, 2012)

oh and jig...thinkin back im pretty sure i split 1gal between my four girls when they were small...but like i said with felt pots allowing to dry faster i wouldnt see a proplem with 1/2gal as long as the runoff is drained away


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Bloody ell stranger, what you doing round these parts. lol.



exodus mission said:


> Hello Peeps just dropping in as its been a while  How is everyone doing.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 20, 2012)

Good advice DST, plant weight seems to be the best method for me to calculate when to water and how much. Good luck to you and whoever takes care of those ladies, I'm sure they'll turn out great. For my super soil I PH to around 6.5 but I have friends that PH to 7. Subcool uses PH of 7 for his soil mixes if I recall correctly. Good day 600, time for a nap, too much celebrating last night. Had a great evening boat ride, some beers, hog legs and good company. Summer is short for many of us, enjoy it!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> i think they use it because it doesnt dissapate like chlorine...if takes longer to leave the system then the fewer applications they'll have to use...not fact just my thinking...its like adding flouride to the water...flouride is BAD for you...especially if swallowed...the benefits for teeth are slim to none and yet its in there


That is definitely meant to be detrimental to us no doubt!


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Had a great evening boat ride, some beers, hog legs and good company. Summer is short for many of us, enjoy it!


What would life be without a Hog Leg!!!! whatever your hogleg may be! Sounds like a good evening shwag.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 20, 2012)

i could use a hog leg right now im fuckin starving, and the rain has been beating the piss out of my women like a bad pimp .


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2012)

Chopped tops off Grape Krush and Purple Urkle



The Urkle has some reddish leaves, and the Krush doesnt. They both would have gotten way more color if my house wasnt 75-87* all the time lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Those look great man!!

Color or no color I wouldnt be complaining


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

Hell yeah bass, those look so good. Cant wait to hear your smoke report. Enjoy your fruits bro!

+REP

FM


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks super sweet nice work


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Great stuff Bass!!!! You leave the bottoms of the plants still growing?

Morning everyone, another quiet night in the 6....must be these lovely summer months.

Still no clue about a competition but I am carrying on thinking.

Peace, DST


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2012)

I have posted in the nute forums and link here for exposure.

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/537936-canna-terra-vega-foxfarm-line.html

These are next in line for the flower room with the 600 HPS.

I need to get these back to flower ready.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a DOG show..............






























































Woofels....

DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 21, 2012)

Woof Woof Woof.... Very nice D...

Cant decide between that and the ED now  lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2012)

DST

Hands down, she's "Best In Show"



cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 21, 2012)

BASSMAN! NICE WORK!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 21, 2012)

DST said:


> What would life be without a Hog Leg!!!! whatever your hogleg may be! Sounds like a good evening shwag.


Twas a fine evenin' thanks! I don't know if my tolerance is changing or if my weed is getting danker but a Hog Leg seems to last me a week now LOL. If I drink and smoke too much I piss my pants and forget who I am for a cpl hours.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

DST is the Dog Father!!! Nice work in the DOG Pound D! What kind of eater is your Dog? Is she a finicky eater or can she pound down some nutes?


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

lookin mighty fine DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of my "Barely Legal prOn"

PLP Flowering Day 24
View attachment 2222140View attachment 2222141View attachment 2222143View attachment 2222142

Skunky Monkey FLowering Day 24
View attachment 2222146

Peace

FM


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

that's lookin pretty nice for 24days...happy plants


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> that's lookin pretty nice for 24days...happy plants


Its in the jeans bro. LOL thanks!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Great stuff Bass!!!! You leave the bottoms of the plants still growing?
> 
> Morning everyone, another quiet night in the 6....must be these lovely summer months.
> 
> ...


I didnt keep up with the extra growth on the lower parts. I decided to let the less done stuff go another few day to a week to harden up


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell yeah bass, those look so good. Cant wait to hear your smoke report. Enjoy your fruits bro!
> 
> +REP
> 
> FM


Smoke report in 4-7 days!!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

man its dead in here...
[video=youtube_share;6zvGGQHE-lE]http://youtu.be/6zvGGQHE-lE[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2012)

We're all watching the euro quarter-finals. Well.... I am at least.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

its recording for my wife...im not gonna watch twice lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> We're all watching the euro quarter-finals. Well.... I am at least.


Lol, i am too. Or have been Who you pullin for? . I watched my first ever baseball game today as well It's th college world series and my team has a chance to be 3 time national. Then of course its the NBA finals next all of this to get me to Football season


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2012)

riu needs to do some work.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> riu needs to do some work.


 Is RIU messing up again?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 21, 2012)

Someone helped me. A stranger. Sorta. You know who you are. I'm in awe. These things don't typically happen to me. I've donated my time at places within my community, because it made me feel all squishy inside. I never really experienced the other end. Thank you.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> riu needs to do some work.


What do you expect from a federally funded website? (Mod's, I'm totally kidding,. We're cool, right? I mean...Hey, love peace and chicken grease!)


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 21, 2012)

Portugal! Goooooooaaaaaaaallllll!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> What do you expect from a federally funded website? (Mod's, I'm totally kidding,. We're cool, right? I mean...Hey, love peace and chicken grease!)


a far as a few of the mods say. There is more going on than you'd expect from a 420 site


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Heads Up or Geekmike?


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 21, 2012)

It's been real quiet all over lately. . .


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah it has gotten a lil lonely here, and most of the threads I visit as well.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

View attachment 2222865maybe some porn'll spark some chatter


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jun 21, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> View attachment 2222865maybe some porn'll spark some chatter


\

Looking good Bear! Looks pretty chunky too!


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 21, 2012)

i added 216 watts of t5 to a 400w hps

does that qualify me for the club?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 21, 2012)

It refers to 600w bulbs. But I'm not the official...

I'll be your friend.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 21, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> It refers to 600w bulbs. But I'm not the official...
> 
> I'll be your friend.


thanks, i just wanna belong


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> i added 216 watts of t5 to a 400w hps
> 
> does that qualify me for the club?


It absolutely does sir. Welcome to the club. Some good times in here.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2012)

lil bit of melon flower porn...............


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

A buddy of mine is running some of my F1 crosses, Stank Ape and Skunky Monkey

I went over and took some pics today

Stank Ape ( Kushy Pheno_

Stank Ape #2

Skunky Monkey

Inside the 4 x 6


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

its got me droolin thats for sure....just gotta keep my hands off em for another cpl weeks lol


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2012)

(from my own thread)
I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine. 

Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
i love you mom!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sorry bro.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

My condolences supchaka, I watched my step Dad die in a hospice and it's hard man. Much love to you and your family. The peeps at the 6 are here for ya if you need us lad!!!!

Peace, DST




supchaka said:


> (from my own thread)
> I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine.
> 
> Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
> i love you mom!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2012)

supchaka said:


> (from my own thread)
> I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine.
> 
> Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
> i love you mom!


May your mom RIP bro.

Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

Indeed, it always gets a bit quiet in the summer on riu. And the football is also a big dstraction for me....

Pretty boring game last night but thank god Ronaldo scored, I thought his head was going to explode with all his misses, he certainly wasn't happy with the man upstairs, lol.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i am too. Or have been Who you pullin for? . I watched my first ever baseball game today as well It's th college world series and my team has a chance to be 3 time national. Then of course its the NBA finals next all of this to get me to Football season


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2012)

All I gotta say is Pre-season is in two months.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2012)

No cable TV at my house, so the only time I really watch sports now is at work at the bar. When i go out of the kitchen i will catch bits and pieces here and there.

I have managed to watch a few of the Uefa matches


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Woof Woof Woof.... Very nice D...
> 
> Cant decide between that and the ED now  lol


The Fiary just sent some of the ED to Thailand for an outdoor grow. Looking forward to seeing it under the Thai sun



curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Hands down, she's "Best In Show"
> 
> ...


Quite a performer is Woofels.



Shwagbag said:


> Twas a fine evenin' thanks! I don't know if my tolerance is changing or if my weed is getting danker but a Hog Leg seems to last me a week now LOL. If I drink and smoke too much I piss my pants and forget who I am for a cpl hours.


hahahahahahaha.......it's called getting old Shwag, lol.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> DST is the Dog Father!!! Nice work in the DOG Pound D! What kind of eater is your Dog? Is she a finicky eater or can she pound down some nutes?


My Dog likes heavy Magnesium based feeds. I start off all my girls with a myco mix that is used for conniffers, along with my compost (coco base with garden/kitchen etc composted material - also with myco's added in the compost process). With that I can pretty much just water them up until around the 2 week of flower. Then I have an organic nute made from alfalfa and sugar molasses, kali vinasse (organic potash) this has a npk of 6-5-6.
I think she produces the best reulsts if kept as green as possible until the end.



DaSmokinBear said:


> lookin mighty fine DST


Cheers Bear.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2012)

Supchaka so sorry bro, stay strong and if you need anything hit me up. 

Peace

F.M.I.L.Y(*F*orever *M*om *I* *L*ove *Y*ou)


----------



## Topo (Jun 22, 2012)

This one is from a 600 grow.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 22, 2012)

was hoping for a ronaldo injury last night, i mean could that boy fit in any more oil in his hair haha
quick question for u mr dst. well i dont ph my water and next run i will and feeds as had the couple of nute defs on leaves.
now i read the hydro ph up n down will damage the micro life in th soil as will most the phing buffers. now is there a more organic/microlife friendly way to adjust ph?
be good to see the difference in my soil grows before up to coco and how less defs i can get phing. no alot nutes lock out at certain ph levels so mayb half my problem. esp as led can b a real ball ache as it is


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> was hoping for a ronaldo injury last night, i mean could that boy fit in any more oil in his hair haha
> quick question for u mr dst. well i dont ph my water and next run i will and feeds as had the couple of nute defs on leaves.
> now i read the hydro ph up n down will damage the micro life in th soil as will most the phing buffers. now is there a more organic/microlife friendly way to adjust ph?
> be good to see the difference in my soil grows before up to coco and how less defs i can get phing. no alot nutes lock out at certain ph levels so mayb half my problem. esp as led can b a real ball ache as it is


My wife was pissing herslef laughing at his hair. She was like "did you see that, he headed the ball and his hair didn't even move!", lol....
As I said, I was glad he scored as I thought his head was going to explode, and that could have been messy I could never wish an injury on any football player lad, having had my career cut short before it started it's a no no in my book. Maybe a hair injury would be ok! lol. Someone running up and ruffling his hair up, lmao.....

So natural Ph balancers, Lime juice and Vinegar I would say. Not having ph'd anything ever I would say these would probably do the trick......

Anyone got any other suggestions for the Mad-yin!???


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

supchaka said:


> (from my own thread)
> I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine.
> 
> Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
> i love you mom!


daaamn, shit Our condolences go to you, Supchaka. we all wish you well, and may you find something to help you through this time....

Best wishes, and positive vibes mate all the way from Aussie


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 22, 2012)

Much love Supchaka.


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 22, 2012)

supchaka said:


> (from my own thread)
> I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine.
> 
> Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
> i love you mom!


Supchaka. I dont know you well. But I do know what ur going thru as do alot of us here in the 600. One of the hardest things to go thru is loosing one of your closest loved ones. I lost my father earlier this year which was devastating. Just keep her as close to your heart as possible. And don't think of it as good bye think of it as I'll see you again. My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family. Keep ur head up mane.


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 22, 2012)

Guys I am having some issues. Opened up the tent two days ago to no light. Unplugged ballast for 20 min plugged back in and every thing worked fine. Opened up the tent yesterday every thing was working. Then it went off after about 30 min. Un plugged and let it cool off. Plugged it back in started right up but shut down before it even got through the warm up. The bulb is a hortilux eye 600w HPS. And the ballast is a phantom 600. The thing that up sets me is hortilux says all their bulbs are compatible with any competitive e ballast. But yet they came out with a new bulb and new packaging saying they are new and improved for e ballast. This to me seems like they are lying about their old bulbs working in an e ballast. Pretty upset abbot 120 dollar bulb not working after only a month of use. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 22, 2012)

That sucks. Is the bulb screwed tightly in the fixture? They sometimes feel tight, but are not in the bottom of the socket and will go in with a little extra effort.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> All I gotta say is Pre-season is in two months.


I'm with you there. All these other sports are fill ins. Football owns my heart. More of a college football fanatic but NFL is also part of the meal. Imma Panther fan with Eagles in my heart . I am sure ive seen you are a chargers fan or was it the raiders?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

My condolences chaka. I couldn't imagine that being me. Hope your handling it well.


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 22, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> That sucks. Is the bulb screwed tightly in the fixture? They sometimes feel tight, but are not in the bottom of the socket and will go in with a little extra effort.
> 
> 
> cof


Yes. I have taken the bulb out and inspected the mogul socket. Even bent the connection out just a bit. Talked to the guy at the shop and he said bring it in and he will give me a new and improved one. So I guess I'm making a 100 mile trip to the hydro store today. Fuck me. Lol STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

supchaka said:


> (from my own thread)
> I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine.
> 
> Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
> i love you mom!


Sorry to hear. Condolences. My mother passed in '07 from COPD. She went out with a bang, eating a lobster and steak dinner with all the trimmings. She knew she was going. It was sad, but I got to say goodbye. My sister didn't get a chance to. Being with her those last moments REALLY REALLY mattered. You'll see. Such is life. I must die for others to begin life. Be well.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 22, 2012)

supchaka said:


> (from my own thread)
> I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine.
> 
> Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
> i love you mom!


Damn Chaka im so sorry to hear that. I know not much helps in these times but try to stay positive my brotha


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2012)

Ging to flip to 12/12 this weekend.
View attachment 2223402 If I had a taller tent I'd let them go longer


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh YA Octo-Mom! Take this! Let's see you pop 12 out! With three different mothers!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

In case any one is curious: 3 Bianca's, 6 DP's, and 3 Caramelicious...


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2012)

come on Greece fuck yeah lol


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 22, 2012)

a cpl shot from today...day 38 of 12/12


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 22, 2012)

A little Friday Porn for you 600

View attachment SANY0001.JPG





Sour Cherry

Sour Cherry Side View


Black SS

BSB Last One


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

Growing them tree Hem, very nice bru.

Few pics.
KKxCDXStomperOG















OG Kush















kind of underestimated the power of the new honeywell fan I bought....fan burn central.















Peace,


DST


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 22, 2012)

beautiful as always


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 22, 2012)

supchaka said:


> (from my own thread)
> I thought I already posted this but I've been in a haze. My mom passed away at 3:37am today. It's been a weird, shitty surreal kind of day. It was a crazy painful thing to watch her go. But I guess it's better than not being with her at all! For her last hour her breathing got so shallow that she would go like 15 seconds between breaths. Her pulse had been really weak for a long time and since she was on hospice they didn't have her on any equipment. At any rate, it was like every breath was possibly her last and since she was exhaling so far apart, well you get the idea. Fucking brutal to watch and wait as you could imagine.
> 
> Ill miss her dearly and it still hasnt truly set in yet.
> i love you mom!


my prayers are with you and your supchaka. i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok first here is my 70+ ChemDawg that I am patiently waiting for finish. Damn this should been done by now.. how do you guys finish this shit so quick?



Want about 40-50% amber for sure.. this is already a high CBD strain I want it to put you six feet under not just couch lock.


Also any of you California guys have any experience with this OG Hood the verticle cooled hoods? I seen some here at local grow shop, and they look bad ass. 

http://www.growlite.com/

Some vortex air and vertical bulbs for more lumens yadda yadda, I want real world experience as they are 250 or so a hood.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 22, 2012)

here's a lights out pic
View attachment 2224117View attachment 2224118


----------



## chronicis (Jun 22, 2012)

Supchaka nice set up! Check out my little journal, I have a similar tent with six plants going into flower. I am using a 600 watt hps, but I let my girls veg too long! They are too tall and too close to the lamp!

What size pots are you using? Mine are five gal, but not completely full of soil. Your set up looks great! What size fan do you have cooling or venting the tent?


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

How strange, a vertical light but in a horizontal hood........wtf, lol. Cheers for that link though bbc.


BigBuddahCheese said:


> Ok first here is my 70+ ChemDawg that I am patiently waiting for finish. Damn this should been done by now.. how do you guys finish this shit so quick?
> 
> View attachment 2223995View attachment 2223996View attachment 2223997
> 
> ...


Nice bud btw.

Morning all, hope you are all having a great start to the weekend.

Peace,

DST


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2012)

chronicis said:


> Supchaka nice set up! Check out my little journal, I have a similar tent with six plants going into flower. I am using a 600 watt hps, but I let my girls veg too long! They are too tall and too close to the lamp!
> 
> What size pots are you using? Mine are five gal, but not completely full of soil. Your set up looks great! What size fan do you have cooling or venting the tent?


I'm in 3 gallons and my tent is 5' tall. I'm afraid if they stretch alot I'm gonna be snapping necks! I have like a 435cfm 6" pulling thru the cool tube and just a little clip on fan moving air inside


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2012)

RIU seems to be giving me the red alert error saying there is something wrong with the site and if I want to terminate or continue. This is the 2nd time now this has happened to me. Hope you all are enjoying your weekend. 

DST I was thinking maybe we can have a picture contest with Roger Watters in the pic. But I think its time to do some grow off in the club maybe splitting the groups up in classes of watts they use. 

ATTENTION "pr*O*n-A-h*O*likz", I will be posting some pr*O*n sometime tonight after I water them.

Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

I am having the same thin FM, I just tried to post and it failed. 2nd attempt.

I was thinking of a hash picture contest (or extracts). People attentions spans wain somewhat with long competitions, lol.

Off to wake and bake and back to bed......


Hurry up witht he pr0n, FM lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2012)

Someone hurrying thy prOn????

Late Night, *Red* Light district pr*O*n...
Outdoor SCRoG
Before the tuck:


After the tuck:


Sour Diesel x Blueberry


Skunky Monkey Flowering Day 27


Late Night Ass Kicker (Headband bud with Sour D Hash)
After this its night night time!!!ZZZZzzzZzZZzzz


Good Night Sixers, time to hit my bubbler!!! Love my bubbler!!!

FM


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice, FM can you get a pic for us tomorrow with the scrog after it has settled from it's tucking in?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

I want an outdoor scrog!! lucky man, looks insane 

I'm getting to close for comfort now.....day 42, and milkin her for what she's worth!! GO THE 600's


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 23, 2012)

FM can you go about the scrog process you do? I am trying three now and basically training them in flower first few weeks of stretch through my screen. When do you start pruning them? Trying to get good instructions or videos on scrog is near impossible.

By your comments I been pulling up through screen as it grows... I should let it grow the tuck it down?
I'm confused...


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2012)

a hash contest sounds real good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2012)

DST said:


> I am having the same thin FM, I just tried to post and it failed. 2nd attempt.
> 
> I was thinking of a hash picture contest (or extracts). People attentions spans wain somewhat with long competitions, lol.
> 
> ...


Speaking of hash n shyt,
I just made a run of ISO last night, came out sticky icky icky


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2012)

BBC this is actually my 1st ever SCRoG and Outdoor so I am pretty much a nOOb when it comes to this but this is my theory on what I am doing. I know outdoor plants get super huge and grow very fast. I am using the Screen to keep her at bay pretty much. I let her grow alittle above the screen and then I tuck her back under in a part of the screen that is not filled yet. The ultimate goal in doing this is to have a very nice even canopy of colas come flowering time. As far as pruning, I havent really pruned her too much, but I will when its flowering time. Pretty much I want everything from the screen up to be nothing but nice colas that are getting light evenly distributed throughout the whole entire canopy. Like I said I am such a nOOb to SCRoG but it seems to be working nicely. I mean that is nothing but 1 plant under a 65" x 65" screen. 

I am sure the professional SCRoG'ers will say I am wrong and they will probably explain it better. I am not to good at explaining things! Hope that helped a little. There is a SCRoG'er United thread on RIU I am sure they will help answer any questions you have. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/515987-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html

I am going to make a Smoking Pipe out of that plants Stalk, its huge!!!

Peace Sixerz and enjoy this Summer Saturday HOT weather! Damn heat!

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I might be taking all my trim for the last 6 mos and making BHO, if I do Ill use it in said contest.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I might be taking all my trim for the last 6 mos and making BHO, if I do Ill use it in said contest.


Got yourself a nice dank ass pic for your Avi now huh? Glad you got to harvest some nice buds especially with the light leak problems you were having. Fairy is on her way too!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## chronicis (Jun 23, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'm in 3 gallons and my tent is 5' tall. I'm afraid if they stretch alot I'm gonna be snapping necks! I have like a 435cfm 6" pulling thru the cool tube and just a little clip on fan moving air inside


Ya, I think I will be going 3 gallon pots next time around. My tent is 5' tall as well. I let my ~10" tall clones (plush berry and space bomb, TGA Subcool) veg for 3-4 weeks, and now I am 1 week into flower, and they are stretching! I had to do a little topping / supercropping to keep them from being too close to my lamp. Right now, I have a 6" inline fan at 240 CFM, and this not cooling the lamp enough. I just ordered a 440 CFM fan, so I should be able to solve my temp issue with that. I also have a 6" cool tube set up.

I am currently looking into adding 2 small 24w CFLs for additional UV light (reptile bulbs). I have been reading that UV light is the key to maximizing THC content during the final weeks of flower. Seems like I can add some supplemental UV lighting for pretty cheap. Anyone else use UV at all? I know that MH bulbs put out more UV light, but I am using a cool tube, so the glass blocks it.

Thanks supchaka! I will be tuned in to see how your ladies turn out! +rep


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Got yourself a nice dank ass pic for your Avi now huh? Glad you got to harvest some nice buds especially with the light leak problems you were having. Fairy is on her way too!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Yeah the light leak was my outdoor, the big girls, but no worries. Ill make hash or something if they dont come out well. I have already chopped 2 of them and have a few left. I have the tops off the GK and the PU, and the bottoms and the other 2 whole lil girls are swelling up as we speak. The Harlequin is really packing on now compared to a week ago. The Gurple has started to get purple as well. I have some new clones in the flower area now and might add a few more too after the rest are harvested in 2-3 days.


I love the Fairy!! Long live the Fairy!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2012)

come on whodat,let me see it.............






let me see your"melons"............haha.lol


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> BBC this is actually my 1st ever SCRoG and Outdoor so I am pretty much a nOOb when it comes to this but this is my theory on what I am doing. I know outdoor plants get super huge and grow very fast. I am using the Screen to keep her at bay pretty much. I let her grow alittle above the screen and then I tuck her back under in a part of the screen that is not filled yet. The ultimate goal in doing this is to have a very nice even canopy of colas come flowering time. As far as pruning, I havent really pruned her too much, but I will when its flowering time. Pretty much I want everything from the screen up to be nothing but nice colas that are getting light evenly distributed throughout the whole entire canopy. Like I said I am such a nOOb to SCRoG but it seems to be working nicely. I mean that is nothing but 1 plant under a 65" x 65" screen.
> 
> I am sure the professional SCRoG'ers will say I am wrong and they will probably explain it better. I am not to good at explaining things! Hope that helped a little. There is a SCRoG'er United thread on RIU I am sure they will help answer any questions you have. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/515987-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html
> 
> ...



Looks nice so far.. well good luck I wish us both big yields.. I am excited on the gains from doing this.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals, if you can make it to the Dam end of July there wil be a party waiting for you............

Just give me a shout for more details

Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 23, 2012)

hey guys thought I would let you guys know about this new grow I'm doing with Blue planet nuteshttps://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/538792-dumping-fox-farm-blue-planet.html#post7614194 and check out the organic line too.
http://www.blueplanetnutrients.com/


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2012)

What are nutes "made" for cannabis?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2012)

snake oil's. eh i don't know there are lots of companies that claim to be specifically for MJ. But i'm unsure about em.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What are nutes "made" for cannabis?


I say that, because the guy that owns the company, use's it for weed, and if you need any help with your plants he will help you as much as he can.He's a small company with awesome customer service! 

Just watch my new grow coming up with bpn with my outdoor and 600w grow


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 23, 2012)

check out these grows http://www.420magazine.com/forums/blogs/97276/blue-planet-nutrients-grow-journals-1466/


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Cali closet grower ism209 ur area code as in amador or around there


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 23, 2012)

Green planet, blue planet nute.. Im gonna start red planet nutes.. It's crazy Eveyeone cashing in what's new crowd.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> what's new crowd.


the day....it's Sunday! What's not new is the bloody torrential rain, lol.

Morgen.

DST


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 24, 2012)

well its my fucking birthaday..... Soo i go out and get drunk as fuck. I get to my house and breake over 500 dollars in bongs. pretty upset right now.. Just broke my brand new zob bubbler..... 280 dollars.. then i proceeded to break my 320 dollar govermint. GREAT!!! STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday all the same.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Morgen.
> 
> DST


Dzien dobry Co stychac? lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

morning sexy sixers, seems this is the place to post pics of flowers. Well i been stalking the flowers on the princesses courgettes and I got a few this morning lol.















they are only open like this for like 20 mins then the start to fold up and shrivel up and then fall off lol. Shmoking some dippy ellsy this morning got me in a fine arse mood lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning 6'ers some purple pRon for this fine Sunny Sunday morning in Scotland


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> well its my fucking birthaday..... Soo i go out and get drunk as fuck. I get to my house and breake over 500 dollars in bongs. pretty upset right now.. Just broke my brand new zob bubbler..... 280 dollars.. then i proceeded to break my 320 dollar govermint. GREAT!!! STAY HIGH!!!



Right then back to bed with you Mate and pull the covers over ya head


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Green planet, blue planet nute.. Im gonna start red planet nutes.. It's crazy Eveyeone cashing in what's new crowd.


It has nothing to do with the in-crowd?but has to do with quality nutes at a great price.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 24, 2012)

genuity said:


> come on whodat,let me see it.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice that makes me wanna go take pics of my girls outside. I have 2 Tomato plants 1 Banana Pepper Plant, and 1 Spicy Bell Pepper plant i cant remember the name of. Im trying to think of other shit to grow but dont know what else i wanna grow...........


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks similar to the Sour Cherry. Nice Scotia. 



scotia1982 said:


> Morning 6'ers some purple pRon for this fine Sunny Sunday morning in Scotland
> 
> View attachment 2225752View attachment 2225753View attachment 2225755View attachment 2225756View attachment 2225757View attachment 2225758


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> It has nothing to do with the in-crowd?but has to do with quality nutes at a great price.


Yes the same claims they all make, all I saying is the mj crowd is the ultimate "oh wow what does it do.." mindless sheep customers. I see it all the time at the shops.. Sheep asking for this new nutrient that claims this, or they said this...

They all work just as well applying them to your grow is te key, as we know what works for one doesn't for all. I'm not saying they are bad, just saying its marketing hype, misinformation, erroneous information etc.. Sheep don't care they just want to follow, belong or think they are progressing in their growing skill set. Nah.. 

Sad how evil this industry has gotten over such a peaceful plant it started out.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think my grows come out pretty well for a newbie. All I use is GH powders Liquid Karma and Pro silicate. I flush with plain water etc...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

1st attempt at making ISO, looks pretty good! Lets see how it smokes...

View attachment 2225976


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think my grows come out pretty well for a newbie. All I use is GH powders Liquid Karma and Pro silicate. I flush with plain water etc...


Exactly. Like any industry it relies on _"the whats new"_ crowd to keep it moving. 

I have been using DynaGro Line myself after numerous _"oh wow Me Too" _buys, I went from few hundred in nutrients/additives to under 60, *with better yields, better plants period*. 
All without a "peep" from Dyna claiming anything, I read someones journal and seen his plants. It was cheap so I tried it, I got similar results I was floored. 
_
How can something so simple, inexpensive work better then the hundreds of dollars mega yielding, easier ratio mix big companies told me?!_ 
_Why are the hydro shops not pushing it? 
_
You know why, it works its cheap and they don't make money on it. Now I am sure they are other brands GH being one that rocks as well, and they are in the same boat. A boat only the smart ones care to ride, there is plenty of room. 

I wasn't knocking "Blue Planet" nutes, I was knocking the lack of forethought on the name as Green Planet has been established with all it's claims, AN drama and such. I encourage people to post their nutrient line, it will help someone out there for sure. I am just knocking the people/manufacturers who are going to jump on their line because of hope it magically will just grow good medicine/know they will buy just because. 

All the nutrient lines will all work if you can read directions, adapt and adjust for sure, but many growers cannot do that so they follow trends hoping their stupidity is magically healed with a nutrient line. Thus people start up new nutrient lines, on that "stupidity" premise and you know what it works. Sad, but ultimately true. 

That was my point, not to disrespect his choice of nutrients, I respect that no matter what his reasoning. I care not to troll him back.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 1st attempt at making ISO, looks pretty good! Lets see how it smokes...
> 
> View attachment 2225976


Not sure but it looks like you cut yourself? Must been some uber-amber smoke!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Not sure but it looks like you cut yourself? Must been some uber-amber smoke!


I noticed the red hue as well. I never made BHO yet, and actually was thinking about doing it soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

@ Fm: What did you use?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just went for a run with my daughter and we are both out of shape lol. @nd day so far of running. I havent run in 3 yrs but its time to try again for my health and to set a good example for the family.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Just went for a run with my daughter and we are both out of shape lol. @nd day so far of running. I havent run in 3 yrs but its time to try again for my health and to set a good example for the family.


I hate running, I rather go to the gym lift weights or something. I know running is awesome cardio and will tone you up fast, but damn I hate it. 

Good luck, ironically since I started to medicate i lost 50 lbs, instead of munching it away. Weird. I still munch the @#)&!)@ outta some oreos, jellybeans etc.. but thankfully I drop weight. 
I have been exercising more in the garden, lugging crap up and down, water etc.. I think that's more the factors then anything. I enjoy the hobby and am always tinkering, adjusting making it better thus working in it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Green planet, blue planet nute.. Im gonna start red planet nutes.. It's crazy Eveyeone cashing in what's new crowd.





209 Cali closet grower said:


> It has nothing to do with the in-crowd?but has to do with quality nutes at a great price.





BigBuddahCheese said:


> I care not to troll him back.


So you make a sarcastic comment, 209 makes a rather bland comment back addressing your sarcastic comment, and then you say he's trolling you... and that you are the one taking the high ground of not trolling him back?

It seems sometimes you use words that would intentionally start fights.

I use Dutch Master nutrients, am I a sheep? Or do sheep only use certain products. Do you have a specific list of these products so that we can be saved from being sheep? I'd hate to have the wool pulled over my eyes and obviously you know what's best. Please be specific for us to save us from our mistakes. Really appreciated!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So you make a sarcastic comment, 209 makes a rather bland comment back addressing your sarcastic comment, and then you say he's trolling you... and that you are the one taking the high ground of not trolling him back?
> 
> It seems sometimes you use words that would intentionally start fights.
> 
> I use Dutch Master nutrients, am I a sheep? Or do sheep only use certain products. Do you have a specific list of these products so that we can be saved from being sheep? I'd hate to have the wool pulled over my eyes and obviously you know what's best. Please be specific for us to save us from our mistakes. Really appreciated!



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL,

Oh Jig I'm pissin me pants.... Funny Fuker you are!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

You got me. Blue Planet employee. LOL. Sorry for actually reading what you write and paying attention. Go on and keep calling people in this thread trolls and sheep. Definitely adding to the vibe and really helping things along.

Seriously, what's with all the name calling with you?


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL,
> 
> Oh Jig I'm pissin me pants.... Funny Fuker you are!!!


All these are CA residents where these nutrient sheep lines come from, and support each other. Hmm... sad really.

Jiggy: Blocked. Keep posting baby, love living rent free.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> All these are CA residents where these nutrient sheep lines come from, and support each other. Hmm... sad really.
> 
> Jiggy: Blocked. Keep posting baby, love living rent free.



boy you a easy target? CA????????


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 24, 2012)

it would seem to me that there are more companies and expensice lines of nutes are coming from the dutch and canadians...but hey...im just another cali boy that uses oregon nutes lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

Seriously guy... the conspiracy theories are laughable. The more you talk, the more it's clear you don't know what's going on. So save yourself and stop with the nutrients thing. 

There's nothing going on. 209 has a friend... that's it. I don't like you calling people names. I don't know 209 other than he's a 600 member who is cool. Same with Hemlock... we don't know eachother from a hole in the ground. But we do chill on the 600 quite often.

We all kinda like each other around here and will stick up for each other when someone comes in talking a little shit. We get that you don't like people wasting their money on the 'new best thing'. That sucks for you because people will continue to do it till money doesn't exist.

Am I an idiot for bringing all this up and making a big deal about? I'm sure I am... but I don't care.

I don't like people calling people names on the 600.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Yawn "jiggy"cant see shit troll dude, seriously are you that obsessed with trying to save face? How bout we share a bucket of chicken and a sample of your 'tweed' you bring the grape drink?


wtf? Are you being racist now?

EDIT: never thought I'd be complemented being compared to fdd.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 24, 2012)

dude...shut it and go away....this isnt "big buddah call every1 trolls" thread....its the the club 600 thread...be positive and contribute or dont and leave


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 24, 2012)

i did read it...and u kept calling ppl trolls...we're not wolves, u just wont shut up


"sorry for trying to steer the sheep" what makes you any better than the companies making the nutes steering folks as to what to buy....u just cant leave well enuf alone...

so again i didnt call u name but that how u retaliate...

shut it and go away
contribute and be positive or dont and go away


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> I don't care its a forum its kind of sad he puts this much effort in for NOT caring or what ever he claims now.


This is why I think you don't belong here. I do care a lot about this forum. Spend a lot of my time here. Have made a lot of friends here. I think that's beautiful. You think I'm 'kind of sad' for caring that much.

I will always care about this thread, and I will always get upset when peeps come in talking shit. And you think that's sad?

Seriously, why are you here? Who's opinions do you respect in here? And if you don't respect anyones, then again, why even talk to us?

And what's with the bucket of chicken/ grape drink comment huh?

EDIT: And we're trolls.... wow man. just wow


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> I hate running, I rather go to the gym lift weights or something. I know running is awesome cardio and will tone you up fast, but damn I hate it.
> 
> Good luck, ironically since I started to medicate i lost 50 lbs, instead of munching it away. Weird. I still munch the @#)&!)@ outta some oreos, jellybeans etc.. but thankfully I drop weight.
> I have been exercising more in the garden, lugging crap up and down, water etc.. I think that's more the factors then anything. I enjoy the hobby and am always tinkering, adjusting making it better thus working in it.


Believe me I hate running as well. I lift weights and never get as big as when I am also running for some reason. I think I have more stamina for more reps from the running?


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 24, 2012)

how do u know i fail...do you know me...do i make remarks on your intelligence...all im saying is none of us want to hear you yet you keep prodding...of course ur gonna keep getting responses if u keep calling ppl names and telling them they're stupid...oh and by the way i can guarantee that im not a stupid individual...thanks for the insults that were undeserved


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Believe me I hate running as well. I lift weights and never get as big as when I am also running for some reason. I think I have more stamina for more reps from the running?



True I would rather be tone muscular then tone skinny, you know? I mean either is fine, I just like some definition. Good luck in any exercise you try, I know doing anything is a good step for me.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> how do u know i fail...do you know me...do i make remarks on your intelligence...all im saying is none of us want to hear you yet you keep prodding...of course ur gonna keep getting responses if u keep calling ppl names and telling them they're stupid...oh and by the way i can guarantee that im not a stupid individual...thanks for the insults that were undeserved


I am sure you are not, but I can only judge on the basis of you not reading/understand the situation. You jumped in because you seen some reputable posters chastising me, as well for not reading the posts. For that apologize I guess, but you still are not correct.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 24, 2012)

thats not why i jumped in..thats call an assumption..know what that makes you
i started posting cuz thats when i got online...

i did read it all...and u are trolling this thread
YOU are the only person throwing out insults and turning the whole vibe hostile
no-one but YOU has been calling ppl sheep, and dumb/stupid, wolves(like we're attacking)
seems ur the antagonist playing the victim

so i reiterate
shut it and go away
contribut and be positive OR
dont and go away


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2012)

budda

this is a pretty good group of people who share and help each other. To attack us for disagreeing with you is un-called for and not wanted. Don't go away mad...just go away.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow too much on the 600 today for me. I am gonna go hit the weights and see how the air is in here later on.........


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]*You know why, it works its cheap and they don't make money on it. Now I am sure they are other brands GH being one that rocks as well, and they are in the same boat. A boat only the smart ones care to ride, there is plenty of room. *[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]*I wasn't knocking "Blue Planet" nutes, I was knocking the lack of forethought on the name as Green Planet has been established with all it's claims, AN drama and such. I encourage people to post their nutrient line, it will help someone out there for sure. I am just knocking the people/manufacturers who are going to jump on their line because of hope it magically will just grow good medicine/know they will buy just because. *[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]*All the nutrient lines will all work if you can read directions, adapt and adjust for sure, but many growers cannot do that so they follow trends hoping their stupidity is magically healed with a nutrient line. Thus people start up new nutrient lines, on that "stupidity" premise and you know what it works. Sad, but ultimately true. *[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]*That was my point, not to disrespect his choice of nutrients, I respect that no matter what his reasoning. I care not to troll him back.*[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Exactly word for word from my reply that "jiggy" or his minions care to read, my reply to my first post. I admit my first post was a bit blunt and trollish, but in a way towards that I didn't expand upon until my reply. Yes his comment was looking for a trollish response, no matter what "jig" states.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You tell me where I offended [/FONT]*ANYONE*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] on here, unless you are the ones having issues and are looking for the magic nutrient line to solve them. [/FONT]* I CALLED NO ONE ANYTHING*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], yet this JIGGY who claims to LOVE this thread and forum attacks me by "clipping selected" parts to make me look like I was trolling. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I realized my blunt reply needed explanation and I took care of that and replied. Yet this "jigg" continues to harp on me when really he is like the people I said are the select few and probably people here, the select few who uses a good quality nute that works, no miracles just common sense and [/FONT]growing at decent price[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif].

People on here, and maybe Blue Planet is I don't know I don't care I am happy with mine, but the point as I stated was for people (probably outside here) that are going to buy a nutrient line no matter what it is or called to solve their issues.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Yet he spins it like I am Satan, what the FUCK?! This so-called family needs to lighten the fuck up, and treat others as family and not as outsiders and hang them first site of blood. If that's the way it is then maybe myself and others need to look elsewhere to chill, and hang every so often.[/FONT]​


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> You're like the sheep, looking for the correct answer yet you fail in every attempt. Yawn.
> 
> Are you really this stupid in real life as well, with facts laid in front of you? If not let me know what you're smoking I want to be wasted to the point of stupid.
> 
> I called only the initial reply trollish.. that is it. I called the trolls who called me one, one back. Read and realize what you fail to see. I call only trolls now attacking me which you and the rest are, if you would read the initial post and the subsequent one, but I understand with your limited mental capacity.


Yea man...you did call someone something. I understood what you were trying to say about the nutrients, but you lost me with the insults. The bucket of chicken and grape drink with emphasis on "jiggy" was pretty juvenile as well. Don't understand why you had to take it there...after that, don't really think it's going to mater what you say at this point.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Yet he spins it like I am Satan, what the FUCK?! This so-called family needs to lighten the fuck up, and treat others as family and not as outsiders and hang them first site of blood. If that's the way it is then maybe myself and others need to look elsewhere to chill, and hang every so often.[/SIZE]


you made your point about the nutes (which I happen to agree with), but to be abrasive and call people names is not the way to deal with issues.

follow your quote and look elsewhere


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 24, 2012)

you called evry1 that commented a sheep...or stupid...or a troll....
dont backpedal...
i never even cared about your stupid nute line issue...every1 can use wutever they want and it wont effect what i do...
im talking about the way you feel you need to talk to ppl here...not one person ever attacked you


I guess i have to keep repeating myself 
antagonist playing the victim
be positive or go away

maybe the shorter version will make it through


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2012)

I KNEW it!!!!

Jig!
You old troll, you!

Oh, man!
I'm... actually speechless.
I'm trying to wrap my head around it.
Wow.
Nope, can't do it.

I hope you never stop "trolling" the 600, bru!




Here's a pic of a bud from the BMF at 60 days:








And a pic of the Deep Blue (F2) under a nice LST (the tall bud in the back is the main kola). I think it's at about 3 weeks?:








Let's see... Our negotiations for the house have ended, and we've found a middle ground that both parties can live with, so there is one final home inspection to check on repairs being made, and then we sign on the dotted line, with a move in date of August 12th (two days after our 13th anniversary)!!

Cricket, our cancer cat, was finally put down Friday evening.
She had an extra month with us since her diagnosis, so we were happy for that, but the little pumpkin girl will be missed sorely.


Other than that nonsense:

Supchaka: I'm so sorry to hear of your mom's passing. 
I have to say, the two ways I want to go out is either in glorious combat against a worthy foe or at least for a righteous cause, or to go peacefully with a good meal and family around me until the end. 
Your mom will always be with you.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Doob that BMF looks scrumptious!!
Glad to hear about the house, and sorry to hear about the cat, but glad its at peace now.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 24, 2012)

sorry to hear bout your kitty cat doob...but great news on the house

and that bud....YUMMY


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> This is why I think you don't belong here. I do care a lot about this forum. Spend a lot of my time here. Have made a lot of friends here. I think that's beautiful. You think I'm 'kind of sad' for caring that much.
> 
> I will always care about this thread, and I will always get upset when peeps come in talking shit. And you think that's sad?
> 
> ...


^^^whats going on?
after i eat my yard bird,ill be cleaning up them post.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, for a minute I thought I was in the UK GRowers thread, fuk me I did giggle at the end of all that.

Be nice people


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Yes, that BMF is a great plant!

The new air-crates are working super duper!
And the Jobe's nutes work far better than I thought possible.
The BMF I grew with it (my 6th grow of BMF) are by far the best buds I have ever grown.
Period.
Crusty with resins, crystally oozing triches, dense buds that foxtailed out as dense as the inner buds, and yield was up a significant amount.

Same thing is happening with the Deep Blue.
All I add is fish emulsion on every third watering, liquid karma and Sweet Berry on every second watering. (water-sweet/karma-fish emulsion).
And at about week 6 I ammend the soil with kelp meal and more mychos.
They have been going through about 1-gallon per plant every 3 days (only about 6 to 8-oz of run-off).

Anyways, I have a JDB Romulan that I'm going to clone off of (after I make sure it's female), and will keep it as a mother.
After I move into the new house I'm going to build a new grow box (Grow Box mk-VI) and will have a veg box, a flowering box, and a mother & clone box.
And I'm going to try my hand at grafting multiple strains onto one mother plant.
But that will be after the new set up is up & running.

Lots to do between then & now.

And:
Only 5 more days until I can place my order over at *www.breedersboutique.com *!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2012)

Guess what? The only nutes my plants have had so far are from a company called.... Wait for it....

MIRACLE GROW! They should implode any day now.
Cost wise, I've spent less than $1 to feed them so far.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to hear about the house Doob!!! Glad all is going to plan.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Doob is this what you are using?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I found a pic of Jig

Wouldn't ya know  lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, D 

Has been a rough month, and today was the first good news in a while.
Now, it's not like life is horrible, but have scrimped & sacrificed for so many years in ever smaller apartments, so really looking forward to being able to walk around like a normal human being, without having to turn sideways to scooch past things, or nocking my shoulders into things trying to squeeze around them, etc.
I'm not kidding when I call our place "U-420", because it's been like living in a submarine for about 5 years now.
Shoot, the space I'm being allotted in the garage for my art & music & growing is just under 1/2 the size of our current apartment.
:-O
Going to love plugging my bass guitar into my amp again after all these years of having to play through my computer & headphones! It sounds just as good through the comp & headphones, but it lacks the power you feel from a 15" bass speaker pushing the air around in a room.
Will christen the house with a rousing rendition of "2112" (I do it to EVERY place we move to), but will be played as it was meant to be heard.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think I found a pic of Jig
> 
> Wouldn't ya know  lol


I think you got it, just a little more hair....


good news doob....and good looking plants too.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, bassman 

That's pretty close, but it's the Jobe's Organics Vegetable & Tomato (red & white packaging).







I picked mine up at Fred Meyer's, but it's at Ace Hardware, Target, and other regional outlets.
I paid $7 for a 4-lb bag, and it takes 1/2-cup per 5-gallons of soil.
This has been the easiest grow I've ever done, and the results were equal or better than any I've done before.


*and Supchaka: I used MG/Schultz's for my first handfull of grows, tried out Botanicare stuff for even more grows, and then switched to Jack's Classic, and finally now on to Jobe's.
They all work great. 
99% of my grow problems are Farmer Related Failures


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

Fuckin outsider assholes..LOL.. I think he was talkin about me. LOL..

I was just an observer that knows Jig from other places than here, but ya gotta admit hes a funny bastard...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IWINtUCshxY]http://youtu.be/IWINtUCshxY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^ lmao


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 24, 2012)

Wahts up guys and gals. Just swinging throught to say HI!!. Love a good troll argument here and there lol. BC99 where did you find the Jigfresh action figure lol.   1BMM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> @ Fm: What did you use?


Alcohol, does it look like shit or something? I thought it looked good maybe I am wrong. It is my 1st attempt. 

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Alcohol, does it look like shit or something? I thought it looked good maybe I am wrong. It is my 1st attempt.
> 
> FM


i saw it in your thread. It looks like mine, and when i scrape it up it turns really dark. Maybe i need something better to filter with(i use coffee filters) i still wanna know how bc's is so oily.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

I meant what bud/trim did you use for your iso, obviously you used alcohol.

The color of the iso varies by strain.

As far as consistency, the cleaner the wash, the cleaner the oil.

I used ground up bud and trim, and used my 20 micron bubble bag as a filter. I only ran the iso over the "shake" once


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

How long do you shake it? And what % iso?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I meant what bud/trim did you use for your iso, obviously you used alcohol.
> 
> The color of the iso varies by strain.
> 
> ...


Trim and shake from my neighbor and some of berkman's PK. I did ISO once and I ran it through coffee filters twice. I tried calling twice! Call me

"EDIT" @jig: 91% and about 40 seconds vigorously! Like a sailor would after being out to sea for a year!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

I used 91 % Iso

I dont shake it at all.

I cut the top off a 2 liter bottle and used it as a funnel. I put the "filter" in the funnel, and layered the trim on top of that. I pour the Iso over the trim just once. 

It drains through the filter into a jar. 

Then i cook it off in the crockpot with no lid on.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice. I'm gonna go to the store.

I made some more dry ice hash yesterday. Got pictures somewhere. I'll throw them all up later. Giant hash bowl had me fucked up last night.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice. I'm gonna go to the store.
> 
> I made some more dry ice hash yesterday. Got pictures somewhere. I'll throw them all up later. Giant hash bowl had me fucked up last night.


I made iso once...what a mess!! The dry-ice keif works for me though..easy and no mess!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol, bill all the ways i've done it i never tried it like that. And that seems ike something i would do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

This was my wake n bake bowl


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not as impressive as someone's Sasha, But i got one vegging outside too


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is what I used...




My Noon'er....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

They could almost be twins.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Sasha likes the sun and being outdoor more than indoor IMO as for Veg, not sure about flowering yet.

What bud is that you are smoking? I am smoking Super Silver Haze with my ISO. Just smoked it and it taste pretty good and I didnt even cough. Lets see how high I get off one bowl!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 24, 2012)

man ill take either one of dem bowls


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2012)

Boy, I go on vacation for a few days and it seems someone opened the floodgates while I was away. I usually seem to miss the good stuff, LOL

I have chilled with "jiggy" more than once and never realized he was a bucket o chicken and grape drink guy. who knew...
Well, now that I know, maybe he'll come over more often. After all, I'm also a bucket o chicken and grape drink guy


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

I always thought of him as a granola and raw milk kinda guy myself


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok so I tried it on bud now its time to bust out the skillet....It was very powerful and I am seriously fuckered up!!



@BC my phone keeps cutting out, it drives me nuts!

FM


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2012)

Heres the 2, 1TBSP of each per gallon of planting medium. Could pretty much get you through a whole grow with only water! As a matter of fact Im going to pick one plant and not give it anything but water just for giggles!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 24, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Heres the 2, 1TBSP of each per gallon of planting medium. Could pretty much get you through a whole grow with only water!


Truly??

I've been thinking about grabbing these! Am starting actively aerated compost tea...aiming to be able to care for plants with only tea and organic soil.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 24, 2012)

dat looks like it will do the jobie 4 sure


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Heres the 2, 1TBSP of each per gallon of planting medium. Could pretty much get you through a whole grow with only water! As a matter of fact Im going to pick one plant and not give it anything but water just for giggles!
> View attachment 2226529
> View attachment 2226544
> View attachment 2226545
> View attachment 2226548


I been using this stuff in tea and top dress for a couple years now GREAT stuff at a great price!


----------



## chronicis (Jun 24, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Heres the 2, 1TBSP of each per gallon of planting medium. Could pretty much get you through a whole grow with only water! As a matter of fact Im going to pick one plant and not give it anything but water just for giggles!


supchaka - what do you use for planting medium? any other additives? no offense, but I find it hard to believe that Miracle Grow products are good for marijuana. i mean, im a noob, but i just thought there was better stuff out there. Thanks.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2012)

chronicis said:


> supchaka - what do you use for planting medium? any other additives? no offense, but I find it hard to believe that Miracle Grow products are good for marijuana. i mean, im a noob, but i just thought there was better stuff out there. Thanks.


I use a 50/50 of happy frog and perlite. I've also used cheap Walmart soil in place of the happy frog. Those plants are over a month old with nothing else added yet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys... iso evaporating. Here's some pics. Roll mouse over each for description.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn I wish I was there!!! Looks good jig, how long are you going to let the ISO evaporate for? I went a full 24 hours, I think thats too much time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2012)

chronicis said:


> supchaka - what do you use for planting medium? any other additives? no offense, but I find it hard to believe that Miracle Grow products are good for marijuana. i mean, im a noob, but i just thought there was better stuff out there. Thanks.


Their single ingrediant products are as good as any on the market....it's their blends that can cause problems.


cof


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 24, 2012)

whats this iso??? i have lots of trims and popcorn buds! i want to make it! can any one help?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> whats this iso??? i have lots of trims and popcorn buds! i want to make it! can any one help?


Its real easy but very messy! Then again this was my 1st time doing ISO. You can "You Tube" videos or just Google it. Thats what I did. Just understand you need a lot to get a little.

Peace

FM


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

91% Isopropyl Alcohol (from grocery store) $2 a bottle.
Trim/ buds/ whatever
Mason Jar or 2 liter bottle
Filter (bubble bag or coffee filter)
Glass container thing (something to have it evaporate in)

I think grinding up the product is good first, put it in the jar, or two liter with the bottom cut out. If jar, pour alcohol in, enough to cover product, shake for as long as you like. I just swirled it for like 10 seconds. Some shake vigorously for up to 60 seconds. No longer. If using 2 liter with bottom cut out put filter over small part so trim doesnt fall through and pour the alcohol over the stuff.

Let the alcohol go through the filter into the pyrex and let it evaporate. That's it.

Does that make sense?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry fam. I'm going to let it evaporate for maybe 2 hours. It's on my cable box in a little space with my ps3 running too... so it's warm. Should speed things up. For once I'm jealous of the radiators the peeps on the other side of the atlantic have.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its real easy but very messy! Then again this was my 1st time doing ISO. You can "You Tube" videos or just Google it. Thats what I did. Just understand you need a lot to get a little.
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Ill have to find a better way to doit next time. It was stuck to my pyrex tray and was a bitch to get off!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ill have to find a better way to doit next time. It was stuck to my pyrex tray and was a bitch to get off!!


scrape it into a pile before it hardens


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> scrape it into a pile before it hardens
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah it was so hard I broke my razor blade and cut myself lol. Then it was all stuck to the broken blade.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2012)

I do it like Jig and use the mason jar with coffee filter. If it was hard to get off the pyrex you might have just let evaporate a little too long before scraping.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2012)

My bad Cof, was typing slower than you I guess hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

yeah that shit was all over the place, on me on the table lol. not much was where I wanted it though!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha! very funny.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all, Here's a little early evening pron. 3 weeks into flowering, looking like a field of clover in bloom with all the little white puffballs.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Hi all, Here's a little early evening pron. 3 weeks into flowering, looking like a field of clover in bloom with all the little white puffballs.View attachment 2226831View attachment 2226832View attachment 2226833View attachment 2226834View attachment 2226835View attachment 2226836


Looking good so far Brat. Is that _*Brat *_made by Isuzu btw? I remember seeing those some yrs ago, never really seem them now.

Looks like they were made by Subaru and from 78-93. Regan owned a 78 and had it for 20 yrs


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2012)

It's a Subaru Bass. Always loved Subarus


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> It's a Subaru Bass. Always loved Subarus


I wanted to get a Subaru, but the kids vetoed it based on the body style. I wanted a wrx sti though.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 24, 2012)

I own a small fleet of older subies, including a few brats. They're like little 4WD mountain goats, they'll go almost anywhere and they'll climb right up anything that gets in my way. Easy to work on, fun little rides. Having only 73 hp stock sucks ass though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

73 hp, ouch.

Something I never thought I'd get to say... I just got face to face with a bear. Good times.

He or she was breaking into the cat shed again and I walked out on them. Didn't know that's what was going on or I wouldn't have just walked up on it. Definitely got my heart beating.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Pics or it didnt happen

glad you are ok Jiggy


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 24, 2012)

jig and the haunted shed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a video of Jig getting down with the bear. Fast forward the video to 1:20 and play from there!!!

[video=youtube;75O_JBfpX7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75O_JBfpX7I&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jun 24, 2012)

*What up Sixer's!!!!! Finally got some pics of the garden!!!!! *

*First up some Larry OG grown in soil at 7 weeks flowering....*





















*
Here's some Larry grown in DWC at 7 weeks flowering, its cool to see the different bud growth from hydro to soil. I use the same nutes for both plants. The buds in hydro seem to be more oily to the touch and their denser buds but a little smaller in size than the buds from soil. 
*




















*
This here is Jack Herer x OG Kush and every time i've grown her she grows a bud out of a fan leaf, pretty cool!*


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> 73 hp, ouch.
> 
> Something I never thought I'd get to say... I just got face to face with a bear. Good times.
> 
> He or she was breaking into the cat shed again and I walked out on them. Didn't know that's what was going on or I wouldn't have just walked up on it. Definitely got my heart beating.


Nothing like facing death to get the senses tingling. When it happens to me I get this big smile on my face like oh I fukin love this shit. Better than gettin hi IMO


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2012)

You know you've made it to the Big Time when someone accuses you of being a narc:

*a comment from my "The Rose" Family Guy microphone test vid on youtube*

_"So do you grow your hair out to convince the dealers your&#65279; not a narc. And why would anyone put up a video of their drug usage unless they were undercover to help convince..."_

Paranoid much, dude?


​


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2012)

psychologist would have a field day with some of the people we run across on the net

should I expect a knock on the door?


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

i knew there was something "Doobie'es" about you!!!!!!!

Since your're a narc, can you get your hands on some outter shpace shizz!!!????


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2012)

DST said:


> i knew there was something "Doobie'es" about you!!!!!!!
> 
> Since your're a narc, can you get your hands on some outter shpace shizz!!!????


Groannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2012)

did you mean doobie-ous?


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

Bloody hecklers, lol....


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2012)

what are friends for?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2012)

cof:

[video=youtube_share;0p4drWtJ0Ug]http://youtu.be/0p4drWtJ0Ug[/video]

And, D: I think those puns hurt worse than be called a narc!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2012)

There's always one smart guy in the crowd...
...let me know when he shows up.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like I'll need to save all my personal files and just reload my whole operating system again...ffs. Got a malware that disables your Task Manager among other things....I can do most of what I need in Safe Mode, have run so many performance and malware scans it's just getting stupid now. Bios is fucked, my fan runs at full speed, I think someones doing a mini grow inside my laptop!!! Let's all sing together. "Oh Happy Days!!!" 

Fuk it, think I'll have a post lunch cheddar joint while I stare at the screen listening to it making outlandish noises.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2012)

...and at least one wise ass.....fortunately we have several.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

Be back in a bit with some pics, providing I can get them on my pc, lol..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

tin foil hat time 6er's!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2012)

Mas inteligente culos here in the 600! 
'Swhat mek ita funnay!

Having rotten luck with the computer these days, D
It's always a love-hate thing with my computer.
Lately has been mostly love, but she is a fickle wench


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

The Greenhouse (aptly named green because of the copper sulphate contained in glass back in the day...not because it has plants in it)

some youngins....





my outdoor ladies sheltering from the rain (they can still see the sun, shame I can't!)















DOG training....the mutiple headed growler











This is from the UK cheese x URK - Breeze. This pheno doesn't really smell of much, but has this huge flower all the way up the plant. Big fat flowers on the side branching as well...I wonder what it'll be like when it finishes. Looking at most of these pheno's they are sativa doms for sure, and all look like they'll go a few extra weeks from the others in the cab.....we shall see. I'll may be just put them in the greenhouse to finish.






DOG.





















Peace, DST


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 25, 2012)

havnt been here for a while. everyones ladies are looking great, cheers! 
[video=youtube;CQZAwN3dvDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQZAwN3dvDA&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 25, 2012)

gnome grown said:


> havnt been here for a while. Everyones ladies are looking great, cheers!
> [video=youtube;cqzawn3dvda]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqzawn3dvda&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


dabbb itt upppppppppppppp lol i have to go take a Dab now.... DAMN U GNOME


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> You know you've made it to the Big Time when someone accuses you of being a narc:
> 
> *a comment from my "The Rose" Family Guy microphone test vid on youtube*
> 
> ...



Forgot to add that I went back to a crew cut a month ago, so now I look an overcover narc now 

So now I'm a dude, disguised as a dude playing another dude!

...heh, heh, someone should do a spoof of The Dude saying that line...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

Man we have narcs dog trainers viruses galore and not to mention Gnome is in the house tearing it up! What was that DST ....Oh happy Days lol. 
Morning evening afternoon to all you 6'ers out there!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2012)

Howdy bassman, hope your morning is going well 

I'm about to head down to the tire store to replace the rear tires on the ol' Civic.
Oh, no!
Another piece of the puzzle is falling into place: the tire salesman who sold us the new pair of tires for the front-end a few months ago said that the local police department had chosen these tires for their fleet of police cruisers, so.... 
I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Looks like I'll need to save all my personal files and just reload my whole operating system again...ffs. Got a malware that disables your Task Manager among other things....I can do most of what I need in Safe Mode, have run so many performance and malware scans it's just getting stupid now. Bios is fucked, my fan runs at full speed, I think someones doing a mini grow inside my laptop!!! Let's all sing together. "Oh Happy Days!!!"
> 
> Fuk it, think I'll have a post lunch cheddar joint while I stare at the screen listening to it making outlandish noises.


Download and use Ccleaner & Spybot search and destroy, between the 2 of em it should shift the problem lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

i think thats mas culos intelegente doob. lol if im not mistakein


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, you're probably right, dbd 
I'm horrible with adjectives, and even worse at conjugating my verbs. 

Also, I'm going to hold off on sowing those beans until after we've moved into the house on Aug. 12th.
I'm having to go into stealth mode here in a couple of weeks when we give our 30-day notice to leave, and am keeping the grow down to a minimum by doing a couple of clones nearly direct to 12/12.
Will give them 5-7 days to root to keep them smaller & portable because we'll have one apartment inpsection before move out so they can assess what will need to be done to reset the apartment for the next tenants.
As soon as I get my stuff over to the house I'll be starting up right away.
Will be doing 3 different strains, and one will be yours (was it NX1, or named something similar?)
Anyways, off to get a couple of tires!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

yea its backwords in spanish i think. who knows, not the culos.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Download and use Ccleaner & Spybot search and destroy, between the 2 of em it should shift the problem lol


Imuse spybot all the time, but Ccleaner is new to me. Imma check it out!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## budolskie (Jun 25, 2012)

went and repotted my 9 pc into 10ltr buckets today under 600hps will hoy few pics on tomorow


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't know if i told you guys or not, but I have some C-99 running 12/12 from seed

They were germed on 6-7 so today will be day 18 from sprout.

The first male has already decided to show sex. @ 2.5 weeks. Pretty nuts if you ask me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

gonna keep him


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah buddy.

I got a ton of girls in the box just waiting to be hit.

I like my males with a little frost on em


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like i got my first girl showing as well!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Supchaka where you @?
Just wanted to say, I smoked a bowl of peacock right now, and the taste is eerily reminiscent of Hawgsbreath.. Actually an exact replica of Hawgsbreath in the taste dept...


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

cheers lad, I use to have Ccleaner a while back, but I think the problem is underlying. I have used RougueKiller, Malwarebites (a very highly recommended one BTW), with a slew of others. I think the problem lies in the master boot record/MBR, and nothing is going to shift that short of deleting the fucking thing and re-installing (as far as I am aware - I have even had a chat with the Fraud department at my bank about it. I am going to check out Spybot though for sure. 



Saerimmner said:


> Download and use Ccleaner & Spybot search and destroy, between the 2 of em it should shift the problem lol


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Supchaka where you @?
> Just wanted to say, I smoked a bowl of peacock right now, and the taste is eerily reminiscent of Hawgsbreath.. Actually an exact replica of Hawgsbreath in the taste dept...


Ive not heard of that strain! Although I feel my peacock is an IBL Im technically growing 2 F2's of her since I made more seed. They look pretty identical to my chaka OG cross so the peacock is a very dominant strain so far.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2012)

I had to re-tape a vent so 2 girls came out for a bit. Got better shots of them, the tallest is about 14". Im confident Ill have room in the tent for them to stretch and not get burnt in the end.
View attachment 2227987View attachment 2227988View attachment 2227989View attachment 2227990


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

What is an ibl? I mean i know what it is but do you call em IBL at f4, f5 or what ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

Had a father son day of fishing today! It was awesome, we went up in the mountains and had some quality time together fishing. I got skunked but its all good, my son did not and he made me proud when he reeled in a fish! Good shit!!!
-

View attachment 2228053View attachment 2228052

Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

I think the general consensus is that an F4 is an IBL.

An IBL is basically two similar plants showing similar traits that are continually inbred. Simple as that as far as I can see.

A hybrid is two dis-similar plants (a sativa x indica for example) that are crossed to create new genetic offsrping, which are the F1's of course.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What is an ibl? I mean i know what it is but do you call em IBL at f4, f5 or what ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

thx D. then i guess at f4 my lush would be an ibl and i can stop naming filial generations. bout to start looking for my f4 male to make f5's and getting tired of naming the generation .


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

I guess thats the trick though, finding the male with the exact same traits. There in lies the difficult element.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I called mine an IBL because the guy the seeds came from had been growing it and inbreeding it for unknown generations. I personally have bred it to itself once.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2012)

Grabbing Blueberry, G13, and White widow, splashing a bunch of pollen around, and calling the seeds Blue 13 widow scores you no points! Sorry, just laughing at the west coast genetics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

arawfraw, ive never seen anybody breed this way. any examples? bcause that would be two strains and most if not all people would know that.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2012)

Scenario: Bloke A is flowering a new Strawberry cough along side his White Widow.. He stresses the plants and a few hermy flowers pollinate the room. Instead of turning it into tincture, he collects the seeds and sells "White Cough" seeds. Some one else buys some, thinking it's legit. He grows them, culls out the males, and passes one to a friend. Ta DA! The friend clones 12, flowers them and brings it to the cafe. 

The trend goes, someone gets a good strain. Lets say Cheese. The next thing you know....Skywalker Cheese, Blue Cheese, Cheese Band, Cheese Poison, Etc.
If it took a while to produce these strains, I would trust them. But 8 new cheese strains in a month!? How do you stabilize in 30 days? He he he.

Not to mention most herm.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Scenario: Bloke A is flowering a new Strawberry cough along side his White Widow.. He stresses the plants and a few hermy flowers pollinate the room. Instead of turning it into tincture, he collects the seeds and sells "White Cough" seeds. Some one else buys some, thinking it's legit. He grows them, culls out the males, and passes one to a friend. Ta DA! The friend clones 12, flowers them and brings it to the cafe.
> 
> The trend goes, someone gets a good strain. Lets say Cheese. The next thing you know....Skywalker Cheese, Blue Cheese, Cheese Band, Cheese Poison, Etc.
> If it took a while to produce these strains, I would trust them. But 8 new cheese strains in a month!? How do you stabilize in 30 days? He he he.
> ...


That can be anyone or anywhere, not just the west coast.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> That can be anyone or anywhere, not just the west coast.


They do it here in the South a lot. Have people try to convince me that this crap is good weed...luckily I lived near the Dam and can quickly put them on blast!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

Trimming my Purple Urkle 2nite and will prolly get to the Grape Krush tomorrow. I really should have started trimming y-day as they are almost over dry. I put them in a tote till I trim them to keep em from drying more. I am yielding well so far. I dont like to say numbers, but It will be at least if not more than I was anticipating. Ill post some pics later prolly.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What is an ibl? I mean i know what it is but do you call em IBL at f4, f5 or what ?


Inbred Line. I think you could consider a strain an IBL when all the beans you pop Look, grow, flower, and smoke the same.

Im sure your lush's are almost to that point...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Had a father son day of fishing today! It was awesome, we went up in the mountains and had some quality time together fishing. I got skunked but its all good, my son did not and he made me proud when he reeled in a fish! Good shit!!!
> -
> 
> View attachment 2228053View attachment 2228052
> ...


Awesome dude.

The kid is showing you up at 12 

Imagine what's next. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey fellas. Got a new journal going.

Feel free to stop by

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/539412-bcs-pineapple-cinderella-99-seed.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, how's your monday evening? I'm about to get smashed. Not sure what you call this, but I call it fucked up. Banana nug, rolled in iso, covered in dry ice hash:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys and gals, how's your monday evening? I'm about to get smashed. Not sure what you call this, but I call it fucked up. Banana nug, rolled in iso, covered in dry ice hash:
> 
> View attachment 2228609View attachment 2228611


We call it moon rocks 

Damn that looks tasty Jig.

Did the contest start and no one tell me??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

Here you go DST the next day, I didnt forget about you asking. Not much but in a week I am sure she will be through again.

View attachment 2228659

Jig we need to have a Concentrate Party one day!!! Maybe after I harvest this thing!!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaayne! i need a piece of that! i been smoking this bland ass weed for like ages it feels like. had to get it off the market. boo!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

i mean its alright, but its not... "special" its like. who bred this shit.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i mean its alright, but its not... "special" its like. who bred this shit.


As long as you get high is whats important IMO, we are spoiled with all this beautiful bud we grow!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

its just weird, i dont understand why people grow large quatities of boo boo, again and again. i almost wana give my guy some seeds and say send these up the ladder. but he doesnt know shit bout growing and doesnt seem to want to even think about it. i dont talk to nobody about growing so thats what the 6 double 0 is for.


but your right, i still appreciate it as bud, bud i need some diffferent bud!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

three buds make a bowl.

* honestly i just need some indica in my life.
wich is going down.. in october. when its harvest time. cant wait.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> As long as you get high is whats important IMO, we are spoiled with all this beautiful bud we grow!!!





dababydroman said:


> its just weird, i dont understand why people grow large quatities of boo boo, again and again. i almost wana give my guy some seeds and say send these up the ladder. but he doesnt know shit bout growing and doesnt seem to want to even think about it. i dont talk to nobody about growing so thats what the 6 double 0 is for.
> 
> 
> but your right, i still appreciate it as bud, bud i need some diffferent bud!


Some ppl just wanna make money and some ppl appreciate quality weed!


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks FM, I love it. Looking fandabydozey

!!!!


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here you go DST the next day, I didnt forget about you asking. Not much but in a week I am sure she will be through again.
> 
> View attachment 2228658View attachment 2228659
> 
> Jig we need to have a Concentrate Party one day!!! Maybe after I harvest this thing!!


----------



## xX2FaDeD247Xx (Jun 26, 2012)

sup 600W crew?? just thought i'd give u all a quick update on how the tent's looking....i wish i had smell-o-vision to share this with all of u!
check the link in my sig. for a more in depth update in what's going on. peace

View attachment 2228873View attachment 2228874View attachment 2228875View attachment 2228876


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

What!!!!!!!!!!! you guys don't have Smell-o-Vision yet????? ffs, get with the times, lol. Looking fat in there!! Thanks for sharing the pics. Peace, DST


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys and gals, how's your monday evening? I'm about to get smashed. Not sure what you call this, but I call it fucked up. Banana nug, rolled in iso, covered in dry ice hash:
> 
> View attachment 2228609


absolutely scrumptious  Nice artwork also! i bet that went down with a donkey kick!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 26, 2012)

[youtube]iDbBzUWZ6tc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Back at you Dro......
[youtube]y88upWz0EHQ[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

kept jumping on me that link.....ah well. you know.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Before the hizznay shizznit hit the mizznaimnstrizeam....RIP Seagram
[youtube]gHCLHNO9VSg[/youtube]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

Day 45   nearly party time!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice Flow


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Very nice Flow


Thanx D, man, i wasn't expecting the size i got out of her, pity that a couple of colas are getting bleached under the HPS, does that hinder quality much? only maybe 3 colas but still....


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

the actual cola's are bleaching.....em, never had that happen. Bit of light bleach on the odd fan leave, but not the bud. I have had a few buds lean over and rest on my cool tubes, which eventually just toasts them, and they ain't good after that. But not had bleaching on buds before.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 26, 2012)

that is some old school odd squad! never even heard it. i never knew that guy was blind though till i saw him perform at house of blues.

[youtube]0Vemm9YWqgk[/youtube] 

he's the dude in sunglasses you prolly know that. funny as hell.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

DST said:


> the actual cola's are bleaching.....em, never had that happen. Bit of light bleach on the odd fan leave, but not the bud. I have had a few buds lean over and rest on my cool tubes, which eventually just toasts them, and they ain't good after that. But not had bleaching on buds before.


oh well, see what happens. they are just bright white at the tips of 3 colas, not burnt, just too much light/too close. still has heaps of resin but the leaves and bud is white on top  i can't get a good pick of them as the HPS is too bright in that section! after chop i will include them. Be some useful info perhaps for othersm they might be crazy potent! or they might be crap tips. bugger all loss anyway if so, the rest of the cola is meaty as, dense and very heavy


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 26, 2012)

Aloha fellow RIPer's~

Just lookin around RIP and seeing what's up, you know. Came across this thread and thought I would see what is going on under YOUR 600W lights. I grow in a tent with 600's, but is it ok that I have two of them? Anyway, this is an excellent thread in that I am very interested to see what can be done to maximize results with 600Ws. So far what I have seen here is very impressive. I'm new here, and kinda new to the growing thing, but I know this time could have been way mo bettah yield wise/quality. I am day 33 into flower which marks about the half way point. I will try and upload a couple of different pics then those from my gj.

I'mma go back a bunch'o pages and see what everyone else is doing. So far everything I've seen has just been gorgeous! 



AK-47 & Sour Diesel @ 30 day flower (@ half way point... maybe)
I have no good pics of my indica-Sweet Dreams(I have a couple in my gj)~

Enjoy ur day its raining here so INDOOR games it is!

Mahalo nui loa~
Thank you very much)

 pua


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 26, 2012)

Good Morning 600 lookin good round here


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 26, 2012)

Hapahaole

Welcome to the 600, and two 600 just makes you double welcome.
Nice looking ladies. Let me blow them up so everyone can see.













cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2012)

Indeed cof... looking real good hapahaole. Your name reminded me of this:

[youtube]s7nqgQIZKgw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Mmmmmmmn Pussy like Dope!
[youtube]WS2FWvaZUQs[/youtube]


dababydroman said:


> that is some old school odd squad! never even heard it. i never knew that guy was blind though till i saw him perform at house of blues.
> 
> [youtube]0Vemm9YWqgk[/youtube]
> 
> he's the dude in sunglasses you prolly know that. funny as hell.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Great stuff, looks like you're an Islander! Welcome HapaHaole.



HapaHaole said:


> Aloha fellow RIPer's~
> 
> Just lookin around RIP and seeing what's up, you know. Came across this thread and thought I would see what is going on under YOUR 600W lights. I grow in a tent with 600's, but is it ok that I have two of them? Anyway, this is an excellent thread in that I am very interested to see what can be done to maximize results with 600Ws. So far what I have seen here is very impressive. I'm new here, and kinda new to the growing thing, but I know this time could have been way mo bettah yield wise/quality. I am day 33 into flower which marks about the half way point. I will try and upload a couple of different pics then those from my gj.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 26, 2012)

Querkle Told Me She Wanted To Lay On The Beach and Get a Tan lol
Here she is dried and curing


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck to the yeah, Hotsauce. Looks like that Super Soil did ya right, son! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Indeed cof... looking real good hapahaole. Your name reminded me of this:
> 
> [youtube]s7nqgQIZKgw[/youtube]


Oh Jig... no you didn't just post my favorite movie of ALL TIME!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2012)

nobody listens to turtle.

and HS.... I hope that's your girls US Weekly


----------



## supchaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Jig I'd like to know how you know that's a us weekly! I don't see anything


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> nobody listens to turtle.
> 
> and HS.... I hope that's your girls US Weekly


LMAO i dont know but it serves the purpose of braking down my meds on


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 26, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Querkle Told Me She Wanted To Lay On The Beach and Get a Tan lol
> Here she is dried and curing


Bro if my querkle looks like that...... I think i might nut my pants before i get the chance to smoke it... STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

Flowa, Hapahoale and HS, looking awesome guys!!
HS I am jealous everytime I see your Querkloe and think of mine hermied and revegged or what ever after week 5.

Hopahoale wlcome to the 600 bro!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

Purple Urkle in jars and Grape krush that I am trimming.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice buds bassman


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

I usually trim tighter, but I wanted some purple to stay on em lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2012)

If I can be bothered ill trim tight with no leaf atall, other times i barley trim anything maybe the big fans lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

a skunk sprayed near our house last night, and I got yelled at because "my plants" were making the house stink.

I thought "wtf, im not even growing any skunly strains!!"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2012)

mr west said:


> If I can be bothered ill trim tight with no leaf atall, other times i barley trim anything maybe the big fans lol.





billcollector99 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. lol


I'll Third that!


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

I prefer Brazilians I am afraid.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2012)

For sportin' that tiny thong on all those sunny days in the 'Dam, eh, D?


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Flowa, Hapahoale and HS, looking awesome guys!!
> HS I am jealous everytime I see your Querkloe and think of mine hermied and revegged or what ever after week 5.
> 
> Hopahoale wlcome to the 600 bro!!


Thank you thank you... and ditto about HS's Querkle (sp?) jealous? envious? yes and yes. I aspire tho so...
Just gorgeous!


----------



## phishtank (Jun 26, 2012)

For all my 600 peeps.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 26, 2012)

First week of flowering for the DP and the Caramelicious!


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I usually trim tighter, but I wanted some purple to stay on em lol.


Thats how it was with my querkle BUT I HATE LEAVES and am SOOO PICKY about my trim job so i left on as little as possible


----------



## scarboroughgardener (Jun 26, 2012)

i have been running a single 600w in 4ft x 4ft tent for the last year or so, just added a second 600w. So far looking very good, will post some pics.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 26, 2012)

hey everyone. just thought I would pop in on this happenin' thread. I think I belong in club 1000 but you guys seem cool. what's up.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2012)

1000 has 600 in ther I believe

Edit: how's ur claiming ur hotness in ur sig? I bet your hair is covering your face for a reason. U don't have to lie to kick it here.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 27, 2012)

It would be creepy if you weren't a creepy dude!


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome Mensabarbie, no worrie about the lights, the Club is more than just a number.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

It's that time again for a Picture competition.

Simple, we want to see *EXTRACTS*!!!!!!!!!!!!

HASH, OIL, ERL, QWISO, BUBBLE, ICE-OLATOR, BUDDER, CHARRAS, POLLEM, WARME OORTJES, call it what you want. Let's see what you are smoking on and how well you can capture that image for us Pr0n-aholics!

*HOW TO ENTER*:
Simple, PM me your Pic entries. ONE (I REPEAT ONE!) PM/ENTRY per person. I will post them and keep them in a database which will save any of us trolling through the thread trying to find all entrants.
*
RULES:*

Entries must be in by the 31st of July. 
Entries must be Extracts or Hash that you have smoked. Bonus prizes will be given out for descriptions! 
1 Entry per Member (multiple pics possible) 
1 PM per Member. 
ABSOLUTELY NO CAMPAIGNING for your entry. I will put a vote out to RIU again, but due to past experiences, anyone promoting their own Picture or asking others to vote for them will be banned from the Competition. (so you better be fukkin sneaky about it!!!!, lol.) 
DST can add rules as he see's fit! 

*PRIZES:*
We will do a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prize this time. You'll get T-shirts, Magazines, Posters (providing you can provide a high enough definition pic we will make a poster for you), trinkets. And of course other prizes that we shall remain quiet about, so as not to upset the High - as a kite - Heid yins.
One of the T-shirts that will be up for grabs......






Now heres some examples:












































































So I think you should get the pic by now. Any questions please let me know.

Peace, and happy hashday to you.

DST


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 27, 2012)

i like this club. View attachment 2230112


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

We need more hot chicks in the 6. Reet sausage fest usually lol.

@DST they let you have pm's back?!?!


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> i like this club. View attachment 2230112


What you got going in there B?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> We need more hot chicks in the 6. Reet sausage fest usually lol.
> 
> @DST they let you have pm's back?!?!


Yeh, I complained in a thread about Rep as they had also removed my Rep thingy as well. It was just getting ridiculous, felt like I was using RIU in DOS, lol. Anyway, Potroast emailed and said he had changed my account back to normal, providing I didn't spam people or talk about beans..... First PM I got......subject, Beans, lol......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

Hahaha 57 varieties


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2012)

Good Morning All. looking right nice there D. 

Potroast deleted my sig and told me not to spam the members.
I said come on PR. There are not that many people on here anyway...LOL


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning Hem,

I am not sure how you can spam members anyway. Spam is stuff people don't want. If you are telling them about Cannabis related things how on earth can that be spam....Be different if you were sending members loads of Links to Alcohol sites, or sites for getting Pills and stuff.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

sounds a crock off shite. riu full peeps selling pips and seed banks, seems bb gets it in the arse tho and others left alone


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 27, 2012)

the site advertises a seed bank that carries your seeds? aand you cant talk about them? doesnt make much sence to me. and the player haters award goeeeesss to, potroast.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 27, 2012)

what exactly elese are you suppost to talk about elese in a pm?

im a dude, hes a dude, shes a dude, were all dudes. HAY!


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol, too funny guys.

Who cares, just makes us feel special

I know somewhere that we can talk about it.....


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 27, 2012)

[youtube]IDc3h9XCPqs&feature[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 27, 2012)

and where would that be? club 6 doube 0 the secret society. we need lleather vest with patches that say club 600 across the top and a weed leaf in the middle and then our screen name across the bottom. lmao. oh yea and some motorcycles. and bandana's.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

You still got my gmail addy Droman? Drop me an email. Peace, DST


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 27, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> and where would that be? club 6 doube 0 the secret society. we need lleather vest with patches that say club 600 across the top and a weed leaf in the middle and then our screen name across the bottom. lmao. oh yea and some motorcycles. and bandana's.


And Funions man. Ya.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 27, 2012)

last of 5 nirvana jock horror autos that just doesn't wanna finish

all 5 seeds grew into plants which looked different, smelled different, and ripened at different speeds. don't know what to make of that































grew 4ft tall in a 1.5 gallon pot


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 27, 2012)

well hrmmm...now i gotta make some hash for the competition...and to smoke of course lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning SIxerz,

Glad to see another epic competition in the Club! Thanks D. Should be some insane hash pics! 

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2012)

*DST can add rules as he see's fit!






*Lol that made me laugh! Here are some other limitations you can include as well, these are some of my favorite from TV*

Subject to change
Limited time offer
Some restrictions apply
Not in conjunction with other offers
Just pay separate processing and handling
Only one per address
Some states are not eligible

Great Morning 600!!
*


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

my qwiso is nearly taffy, my brain is too, i'll think up something ridiculous this evening and have forgotten by the morning.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is Gurple at 70 days
View attachment 2230501View attachment 2230502View attachment 2230503View attachment 2230505View attachment 2230506View attachment 2230507View attachment 2230508View attachment 2230509View attachment 2230511View attachment 2230512
Grape Krush 1 day cure so far


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

Evening 6'rs quick question. I found one seed in a Livers/Blues bud. Now as far as am aware this was the only seed on the plant. Will this be jst a regular/fem/hermi seed? Or jst grow it and see? Lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening 6'rs quick question. I found one seed in a Livers/Blues bud. Now as far as am aware this was the only seed on the plant. Will this be jst a regular/fem/hermi seed? Or jst grow it and see? Lol



depends if there was a small chance of male pollen, I've grown liver/ blues for many a year and shes never gone hermie on me or anyone else that i know of. There may of been some stray pollen from somewhere? if its hermie pollen theres a good chance the seed will be fem, if there was stray male pollen the seed will be a regular.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Westy as far as am aware no pollen. Av had a trainwreck do it before fem plant produce 1 solitary seed,a neva did grow it though so not sure what sex. Think a may gve it a bash,if its male could it be used to create original livers seeds?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

If there was no chance of any regular pollen being around and the plant has stressed itself, or produced a selfed bean, there will be no male chromozome present in the subsequent pip as far as I am aware.


----------



## phuzy (Jun 27, 2012)

yaayyyyyy for 600s!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening 6'rs quick question. I found one seed in a Livers/Blues bud. Now as far as am aware this was the only seed on the plant. Will this be jst a regular/fem/hermi seed? Or jst grow it and see? Lol


i and others have tried there bollocks off stressing the blues to try and make male flowers out the fucker. it's been near impossible but apparently you can get them from underground originals. 

so fucked up it's a treat. football what?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

here's a funny for the 6, this afternoon me and my girl made mint sauce, half way through she puts something in the search bar and finds all manner or filth from BBW to well... 

she was shouting i'm your BBW bitch for the whole afternoon.

she weighs 110 llbs. i can bench press her. talk about awkward.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i and others have tried there bollocks off stressing the blues to try and make male flowers out the fucker. it's been near impossible but apparently you can get them from underground originals.
> 
> so fucked up it's a treat. football what?


Sounds like time to make some backcrosses


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Thanks Westy as far as am aware no pollen. Av had a trainwreck do it before fem plant produce 1 solitary seed,a neva did grow it though so not sure what sex. Think a may gve it a bash,if its male could it be used to create original livers seeds?


If the seed is a male, you can rule out the plant being a livers x livers cross.

If its a female its possible it got pollinated by itself, or another hermie that was in the area. So knowing if it is a selfed seed is kind of a toss up.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 27, 2012)

*here's an update...day 43 12/12

Enjoy *


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2012)

Nirvana is notorius for mixing seeds....buy from them at your own risk, you never really know what you're growing.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2012)

Yah, another lover of Kushes. And yup, I was being a nosey fukker about the strains

I also like the MH swap out and normally run a 2:1 HPS:MH thing.


mensabarbie said:


> DST, I have 2 1000w HPS and 2 1000w MH. I will swap out the MH for HPS now that I'm in week 5 flower. I think this more accurately mimics the gradual shortening of the days and the changing spectrum of light as summer fades into fall. I have quite a few strains of OG: Larry, SFV, Fire, Alien Fire, Bubba, Diamond, and one True OG. I think you were asking about strains vs equipment, right?


Morning everyone, my oh my was the football a bore off last night. Let's hope the Germans can be more entertaining (can you imagine)

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Don Gin and Ton
> funny, coming from 110 pound her. what is that thing in your avatar? it looks like a sock puppet licking the camera....


its a crow!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Nirvana is notorius for mixing seeds....buy from them at your own risk, you never really know what you're growing.
> 
> 
> cof


My Snow White was a male and was supposed to be a fem seed. "F" Nirvana, I even wrote them a letter but never got a reply back or anything.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> If the seed is a male, you can rule out the plant being a livers x livers cross.
> 
> If its a female its possible it got pollinated by itself, or another hermie that was in the area. So knowing if it is a selfed seed is kind of a toss up.


The plant wasnt pollenated by anything. The livers female produced this one solitary seed all on her lonesome.

Has no-one had one of their female plant produce a seed without pollen? I've had a trainwreck do it from ghs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

If a cannabis plant has a "perfect" flower in a bud ("perfect" meaning having both male & female reproductive parts within one flower), it may also not show the pollen sacs since they would be hidden within the calyx.
The pollen is contained within one calyx, so there's just the one seed out of the blue.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cheers Doob a think that explained it 'perfectly' lol

so wot will it will be a regular livers seed then male or female?


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2012)

Again, a Selfed seed there is no Male chromozone in place as in a usual cross.


----------



## lolife (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey these are G13 white widows and black pot is dinafem white siberian.Just started budding cycle now under 600w hps,chur.View attachment 2231445


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Don, your avatar is the subject of much imagination.

I made some quick wash the other day. I don't know how you guys smoke this shit. Remember that 'moon rock' or whatever. I was smoking on that for almost a full 24. No idea what I'll do with the rest of the oil. I'll never be able to smoke it all.

BBW ?!?.... lol. Our gals sure are funny. My wife doesn't go on my computer and I don't go on hers, for situations like that. I did go on hers once to look something quite inane up. Noticed a certain link had been visited, made me giggle. I got me an adventurous one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

hahah last person who asked thought it was a platypuss. it would be a cool sock puppet though. your avi is much better!

QWISO peeps!

View attachment 2231451View attachment 2231452View attachment 2231453View attachment 2231454View attachment 2231455

Note to DST my entry will be posted the morrow!

no idea the final weight of return but it's some fierce shiz


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Mate, you either need to open each pic in a new tab and insert html address in the add picture button....

Or go to advanced and hit the attachments mangager and select the pics again, drag them into the bottom part of the too thingy and hit insert inline.

I am assuming that's why you are resposting and such.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Don, your avatar is the subject of much imagination.
> I made some quick wash the other day. I don't know how you guys smoke this shit. Remember that 'moon rock' or whatever. I was smoking on that for almost a full 24. No idea what I'll do with the rest of the oil. I'll never be able to smoke it all.
> BBW ?!?.... lol. Our gals sure are funny. My wife doesn't go on my computer and I don't go on hers, for situations like that. I did go on hers once to look something quite inane up. Noticed a certain link had been visited, made me giggle. I got me an adventurous one.


lol loads of people have asked what it is, idk i thought it was quite clearly a crow lol 

yeah i was wondering about the smoking part of it i guess dabbing and an erl globe?! or topping your bowls maybe, last time i made little balls of the stuff and let them roll around the crystal catcher in my grinder. now that was intense. 

and yeah me trying to correct BBW to Tiny BW just led to further complications.... then some rumpy pumpy, women are a mystery. one day i hope to understand them. 

for the record i'm not into BBW's lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

Hy fellas, just checking in. Sorry no time to get all caught up seeing as its been over a week. Vacation was great, but very bad timing. Hit with drought and a heat wave while I was gone,,, plants are very sad looking. Then the person that was just supposed to check on things fucked up a whole bunch of watermelons by turning them over exposing the pale spot on the bottom, thus sun burning it to the point of rot  I dont know what they were fucking thinking. 
Figs are in full swing and I canned a few gallons yesterday, also sauced a grip of toms and canned those too, Id say 3 gallons of tom juice. More fig picking and irrigation today.

Oh yeah, happy b-day whodat  
Catch yall later.


PS: Soooo does kief count as an extract?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy BIRFDAY Whodat... sorry you had to come home to a shit show. I had the same thing happen last time I left... Told the person watering our garden to only water the lemon tree 1 time, and we came back to squishy lemons and no fucking leaves. Literally 100 lemons, gone. So I feel your pain. Chin up, pal. There's a bowl of kief waiting for you somewhere, I'm sure. . .


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

For the record... I am, lol. Had a girlfriend who weighed 5 pounds more than me... she was always on some shit about how I made her feel bad about herself. Now I got a girl who near doubles me, and not a chat about how it's my fault she feels funny about herself. Plus she keeps me warm.'

ha... and I'm not sure if you'll ever figure them out donny. Seems like you got a learning disability in that area. 

The avi is clear to me. Guess that makes us both odd.

EDIT: Happy bday whodat!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Thinking about things girls do that I don't understand, I recently came to grips with something they do. Girls can hold two (or more) completely contradictory opinions or wishes or whatever, at the same time and feel just as strongly about each... AND be fine with that. Boggles my fucking mind. Either you don't want it, or ya do want it? And if you aren't sure, make up yer mind, lol. Couple years of friction before I got that lesson.

I'm diggin the blue counter top in the new place.

D, I don't think the germans could play that boring of a game if they tried. I predict a slaughter of the azure. No pens today.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> i don't have to lie about being hot.


lmfao, are you for real? I'm not sure how I missed this. It sounds like you just want attention. As in, you didn't get enough when you were a child from mom and dad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

bappy hirfday whodat! hope its full of blazing, beers and baps. 

yo jig man it takes allsorts, i only mentioned the tamest of what came up in the search bar  half of it my lass didn't even understand lol

as for liking and disliking things simultaneously. i hear ya, usually involves the dreaded shopping. i usually refuse to go shopping with my girl unless it's for consumables lol.

I'm with you jig reckon ze germans are going to walk through italy and spain. think i'm going to put a few quid on gomez to score and maybe 3-1


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> [long pause]
> really? it's a CROW?
> [long pause]
> i don't see it. i see a sock puppet and a tongue coming at me. or a one-eyed duck



How in the world can people NOT see that it is a crow!?

I'll admit that I thought it was a raven at first, but a raven is just a crow on 'roids and look almost identical with nothing being used as a size reference.

When I was a kid back in Alaska (about 6 years old) I used to get left in the car while my mom would go around town to service the vending machines she owned.
In the wintertime Alaska gets huge ravens all over the place, and they used to scare the crap out of me.
These birds were as big as a bald eagle and stood between 2 feet tall and 3 feet tall when walking on the ground.
They'd swoop down on scraps in parking lots and fight over every little bit of anything they thought they could eat, "cawing" back & forth like mad.
They'd also be watching me the whole time, hopping around and fighting like packs of wolves, and some would come right up to the door and stare at me.
I swear they were wondering if they could eat me.
One can see the devious intelligence in their black, all-staring eye when they look at you...

*my main clan is the Raven Clan (Raven Clan, Wolf Clan and Sea Lion Clan).


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2012)

happy b day whodat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn, I forgot to add:

Happy Gestation Cessation Day, Whodat!!

May you have many, many more!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, I forgot to add:
> 
> Happy Gestation Cessation Day, Whodat!!
> 
> May you have many, many more!


I read a book, and the main character was from a Yupik tribe in Alaska.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

Half of my friends growing up were either Yupik, Inupiat and Athabascan.
I'm Tsimshian and T'lingit (and half German).


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Carlos Boozer is an Alaskan.

Are things good with the house doob?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

Afternoon folks, coupla pics of my Black Rose x BSB... Chopped 2 weeks early as I have jst had a landlord inspection flung on me 

View attachment 2231671View attachment 2231673View attachment 2231674


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, jig 
The house purchase is moving along at a pace.
The repairs were finished ahead of schedule and I'll be meeting up with a home inspector tomorrow afternoon so he can make a re-assessment and verify that the job was done correctly.
Then we turn over another $4k in earnest money and wait for the title to come back "clean" and for all the paperwork to get finished up for the final signature and and transfer of funds.
Going to be so nice to be back in a house!
Peace & quiet, room to walk around, and an actual kitchen with an oven that works like an oven is supposed to!
Going to be su-wHeet!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad to hear it, Doob. Inspections are always the worst. . . it can all come crashing down at any moment... BUT it sounds like you're all good


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, jig
> The house purchase is moving along at a pace.
> The repairs were finished ahead of schedule and I'll be meeting up with a home inspector tomorrow afternoon so he can make a re-assessment and verify that the job was done correctly.
> Then we turn over another $4k in earnest money and wait for the title to come back "clean" and for all the paperwork to get finished up for the final signature and and transfer of funds.
> ...


So happy for you Doob!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

yum scotia!!!

damn landlords and inspection!!!  i was lucky this round, i'm good and ready and have inspection in 2 weeks from now.

day 47 flowering.







macro







chop very VERY SOON!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

I know, bobo! 
Been on pins & needles since we started the whole process, and I'll sure be glad when it's all over & done.
I'll be shadowing the inspector with my camera and will be making sure nothing is overlooked, and will be probably feeling the most nervous since tomorrow will make it or break it.
I'm confident things will come up roses, but won't know until he's finished.
Fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cheers Flow, ma own fault matey really should get my timing right. Quite lucky though once he's been in a wont see him for another year


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

"Inspections".... 
...flippin' hate those and will be one of many things I won't be missing about living in an apartment.

Sorry to hear about the early chop, scotia (can only imagine what another 2-weeks would have done for her), and glad you have it timed out this time flowa. Let's hope they keep to the agreed upon schedule this time, eh?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sober now and this still doesn't sound like a bad idea so I'm bringing it here! My thread isn't too busy 

*

I don't know if it's cuz I'm really high or just a genius but I just thought up some shit I've never seen before! I'm gonna grow organic in like a 4x2 table filled with soil. Line it out with some drip line on a manual water setup. Thinking of automating that later with moisture sensors. So grow 12/12 from seed but your going to plant 2-3 seeds every 4 inches. As the males show you chop them and let nature take its course and hopefully the male roots compost or whatever they do and turn into food. I'm gonna grow like a block of colas. I know it's sog but I'd like to see one like I'm talking about if anyone knows of one let me know! I don't know if the math is right but I believe it would be 24 sites. Granted you need alot of seed for this (75ish) it's not really a big deal if you've bred a couple times before.

My end goal is to really have a maximized system that I have to touch as little as possible. These plants would need some pruning throughout the grow of course. I'll be growing colas like blades of grass you know what I'm sayin!​
​

*


----------



## supchaka (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> "Inspections"....
> ...flippin' hate those and will be one of many things I won't be missing about living in an apartment.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the early chop, scotia (can only imagine what another 2-weeks would have done for her), and glad you have it timed out this time flowa. Let's hope they keep to the agreed upon schedule this time, eh?


I've lived in my fair share of apts and I don't ever recall having inspections. And a couple I lived in for several years. Then again I am old and my memory is shit now.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 28, 2012)

YAWN todays my first day off AND I AM SOO FUCKING BORD...... I dont know what to do with myself. Shower and gardening sounds good but that will only be about an hour or 2  Then ill still be bord WTF anybody play Little Big Planet 2, or Uncharted 3?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> YAWN todays my first day off AND I AM SOO FUCKING BORD...... I dont know what to do with myself. Shower and gardening sounds good but that will only be about an hour or 2  Then ill still be bord WTF anybody play Little Big Planet 2, or Uncharted 3?


Come smoke some bowls


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I've lived in my fair share of apts and I don't ever recall having inspections. And a couple I lived in for several years. Then again I am old and my memory is shit now.


I'd never had an apartment inspection either until we moved to Oregon.
By law it's only so that electrical outlets, faucets, light switches, etc can be inspected and kept in working order, the apartment manager & maintenance man are not "allowed" to look around or snoop, but that doesn't stop the eyes from wandering.
I find it intrusive and insulting, but I can also understand them wanting to check for un-reported water leaks & electrical issues before they become a big problem.
Was always a fun challenge to keep it 100% stealth during inspections, especially when the grow box was wall to wall kolas in their 8th week of flowering.
We might have one pre-move out inspection, but we've been here so long that they might just leave it be since only the two small bedrooms are carpeted and they were on the verge of needing replaced when we moved in.
Oh, and I checked the new house's fuse box and it has about a 300amp service going in there, so will have plenty of juice for a change.
The apartment we live in is a 90amp service, so we sometimes have to play "Musical Power Outlets" when needing to run more than one heavy draw appliance at a time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> YAWN todays my first day off AND I AM SOO FUCKING BORD...... I dont know what to do with myself. Shower and gardening sounds good but that will only be about an hour or 2  Then ill still be bord WTF anybody play Little Big Planet 2, or Uncharted 3?


I was playing little big planet 1 before I took a break to check the thread.

EDIT: 5 years in apartments and I only had one inspection. Was super funny. We weren't allowed pets, but had one cat. When our landlord came over we figured we'd just put her in the closet. So we did... only problem was smart little gal figured out quickly how to get out. So I was talking to our landlord with his back to the bedroom. I didn't know the cat was getting out, I could just see my wife freaking out and acting really really weird. I'm sure he thought we were up to something.

I never said anything doob, but I'm really glad you got that extra month with the little one. Sorry to hear you don't have her anymore.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 28, 2012)

i grew in my dorm apartment. just had to really carbon filter everything and keep the closet lightproof. landlady never bothered inspecting the closets


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 28, 2012)

imho inspections are a gross invasion of privacy. if you're paying your rent and not making any disturbances you should be free to do whatever the fuck you want without destroying anything


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

We're allowed small pets "on approval" and with $400 per pet deposit after a $200 pet fee.
They only knew that we had "1" cat.
But we had 3.
Our oldest cat is a scardy cat when it comes to strangers and will run & hid until they're gone.
Our middle cat (the one who passed) would also run away, but if there was friendly talking between me and the visitor she'd come out within 5 minutes to say "hello".
Our third cat couldn't be arsed to move if the place was on fire, much less give a rat's hiney about visitors of any kind, so she just sits in plain site.
She is our "beard cat": the one they know about.
Last inspection 3rd cat was sunning herself on the window sill while the other two cats hid under the bed in the other room.
I escorted the maintenance man back to the bedrooms so he can check outlets & fire alarms and, thankfully, cat #3 followed us into the room because the 2nd cat came out from under the bed and meows at us from behind.
Cat #3 had walked into the other room just before that.
The guy says "Hello kitty, I didn't see you come in."
And I said "Yeah, she follows me around like a dog whenever I walk around in the apartment.", which was true of cat #3, but not the cat he was looking at.
Thankfully he didn't pay any attention to cat #3 when it was sunning itself, or he'd have noticed they were two entirely different cats.
Cat #2 was a grey tabby, and cat #3 is a black & white tail-less Manx.
Just squeaked by on that one.

*and thanks, jig. She was a sweetie pie.
In death, a member of Project Mayhem HAS a name. 
Her name is Cricket Girl.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers Flow, ma own fault matey really should get my timing right. Quite lucky though once he's been in a wont see him for another year


1 year!!!  you are lucky, i have to time mine between 4 inspection a year!! ive been lucky to get 4 in 1.5 years!!  but i got alot of jars full now. but i love my honey so i'm going to grow another jack x skunk, see if i can get another decent chop out of her, make some killer honey oil and some pure bubble next time. i will have ample bud finally for things like that to happen


DoobieBrother said:


> "Inspections"....
> ...flippin' hate those and will be one of many things I won't be missing about living in an apartment.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the early chop, scotia (can only imagine what another 2-weeks would have done for her), and glad you have it timed out this time flowa. Let's hope they keep to the agreed upon schedule this time, eh?


funny you say that. everytime they keep knocking a week or 2 off, lucky i have been starting early, damn landlords. i swear they do it on purpose. every 3 months ridiculous.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 28, 2012)

oh, we're talking about cats

i hate cats near my plants

they eat the leaves and their mere presence gets hair shed on the buds


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

I never had too much of an issue. Maybe a stray hair here or there. 

Dog hair is much worse IMHO


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

I just keep mine away from my plants.

Cricket Girl is a great name.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

Our oldest cat bit a huge fan leaf off of an MTF a few years back and she swallowed it whole.
Was caught in her throat (we didn't know what was going on, since she tries to eat anything like a billy goat) and we were getting the carrier ready for a trip to the emergency animal clinic when she coughed up the leaf.
Was as long as my middle finger and about as wide.
Between the barbs on her tongue and the barbs on the leaf margins, it got sucked in like an ill-fated galactic henchman sliding down the sandy sides of a sarlacc pit.
How it came out I'll never know.
I wonder how many people have taken their cats in to get a cannabis leaf unstuck from their throat...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> ... it got sucked in like an ill-fated galactic henchman sliding down the sandy sides of a sarlacc pit....


Doob... life becomes more fun when you are in form. Lines like this make my soul happy. Reminds me of something I really love (star wars) and reminds me of a time when things were simpler. One of my favorite things that I ever 'owned' was the star wars drinking glass set from McDonalds, remember when they actually gave you real glass ?!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

I loved the judicious use of the Wilhelm Scream in that scene (someone got hacked by Luke and fell into the pit).
If I don't hear a Wilhelm Scream in an action movie, I feel cheated.

[video=youtube_share;4YDpuA90KEY]http://youtu.be/4YDpuA90KEY[/video]

I'm still pissed about Fett going out like a punk...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Crazy how the same sound effect can be used soo many times and go unnoticed to the casual ear/eye


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy birthday whodat. I hope your time in n.o. was fun......I enjoy her many favors too when I can, I have a lady friend who has a house in the quarter-I'm welcome as long as I bring cookies.
I'm really enjoying the mountain valley kush mix, bubble n squeek and space bomb mix-they are all winners...still haven't found my camera or software so no pics

doobie
buying a house is often a nerve-wracking experience, but there are hundreds of closings every day.....have another bowl and dream of the day, 'cause it's rapidly approaching and once the move is over it's time to start living that dream.

I'm back to wheelchair and crutches for a few days while I recover from surgery on my stump and can't wear my prosthesis for about 10 days. I haven't seen the garden since yesterday morning and they are asleep at the moment-2:30 in veg and 8 in bloom before I can even think about visiting-but I'm going to have to feel better before I try crutches. I watered them well yesterday, so they should be all right for another day.
keep up the good post and pics 600


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Bummer cof. Speedy recovery... not getting around easily is about the worst. I was wondering if you have used hash to make butter/ edibles before. If so, what kind of ratio do you use. I'm going to make some edibles for my flight in a couple days. Definitely don't want them too strong... having a freak out over the atlantic doesn't sound fun.

Anyone else can chime in too. I'm planning on using some of my dry ice hash, and some regular butter.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope you heal up fast, cof!


I'm looking forward to all those household chores again.
But need to stay focused on the here & now and soon-to-be.
Have been slowly organizing things for packing up, and now it's time to get more serious about boxing up things we won't need until after the move.

We'll be hiring a pair of guys from one of the employment services in town to do all of the lifting & moving of stuff, so at least I won't re-kill my back. But I feel guilty watching others work, so will help with all I can.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2012)

jig
I've always used trim and any other cannabis form in combination and have never used hash only. You can make a cannabutter and use the cracker taste test using a small amount of cannabutter.....add more butter if too strong and more hash if too weak.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> We'll be hiring a pair of guys from one of the employment services in town to do all of the lifting & moving of stuff, so at least I won't re-kill my back. But I feel guilty watching others work, so will help with all I can.


a few doobies wlll help-you and them.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll have some bowls packed & a spliff or two rolled, just in case they partake. 


The last guy we hired up in Portland to do the same service was a toker, so we had a great day of moving.


*and he got an 1/8th of the diggity dank to take with him when all was said & done.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> But I feel guilty watching others work, so will help with all I can.


You gotta get over that doob. Give em a little herb after the job and I'm sure they wont think too bad of you. I feel the same way, but we all have limitations... and spending the first month in your new house, unable to unpack because you over-exerted yourself isn't the best way to do it.

EDIT: Bro, I would never smoke my movers out WHILE they were moving stuff. It would slow things down. After is the key, lol. And I'm not a fan of uppers, but shit our last movers were on something... and they moved shit like crazy. No shit, they had everything moved into our house in about 30 minutes. And that's up 30 stairs each trip at 5,000 ft elevation. They even beat us driving here. Can you say spun?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, my goal is to be back to work by the end of the year, so I need to learn to accept my current limitations.
Well, I can make sure they have beverages & snacks, & tokage at least.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wonder how many people have taken their cats in to get a cannabis leaf unstuck from their throat...


LOL

maybe a better question is how many cats have died with cannabis leaves in their throat because their owner wasn't legal?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2012)

let's blow it up





















looking tasty


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the wishes everyone 
COF im glad you got some keepers and your enjoying the smoke! JIG I dont know what to say man, anything that fking frosty should get you blitzed for sure... Maybe she needs a good cure to unlock her power,,, or youv got a high cbd strain?

Anywho, to add to the madness my fucking well pump blew up on me this morning  Not fun trying to contain 250 gallons of water in your flip flops. The property must be extremely upset that I decided to take some much needed time off lol. 

Iv been caning tomato sauce all freaking day! I pretty much just took what I had fresh in the garden and cooked it down to thickness.. Tomatoes (of course) cherry toms, onion, basil, okra, squash, eggplant, and a few bay leafs. Should keep me alive all winter lol lots of pasta will be consumed (praise be FSM) 

Anyone ells as baked as I am? 

[video=youtube;8mAdrSvOgwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mAdrSvOgwI[/video]


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 28, 2012)

nice resin production, curious fart


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> nice resin production, curious fart


Those are mensabarbie's buds, cof was kind enough to blow them up for us


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

so guys i just had a cow tounge taco. it was good as hell! until i found out it was cow tounge.. as soon as i was finished with it. then it sudddenly sat funny in my stomach.. 
theres one more, im gunna have to mentally prepare myself for this because im hungry and that was good. but fuck, cow tounge? another one to add to the list. have any of ya'll had frog legs? not to bad. "taste like chicken if you cook it right" as they say.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

Mmmm frog legs  just tell yourself it's good for you, better than the cow shit you get at fast food and pink slime in the grocery... UK was sain enough to ban it.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> I'm bored so I'm posting pics with the new camera settings.
> 
> View attachment 2232478fire og
> 
> ...


\

left click to enlarge and then right click copy 







cof


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn that is 1 tasty lookin garden. Nice work.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2012)

nice pics,very nice pics.

my melons are growing fast,or i think they are,they are just nice-n-firm


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 28, 2012)

genuity said:


> nice pics,very nice pics.
> 
> my melons are growing fast,or i think they are,they are just nice-n-firm


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> mensabarbie wasent that you post pics of yoruself with a strap on dildo and your tits out in another thread? its funny how you refrence your sex so much.


she's a hot chick. any questions?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

REALLY desperate for attention? 

Yes.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

i didnt expose you, you exposed yourself.

mens-a-barbie ?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

yew! lataz!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to play this while I sleep... Its too damn hot out to open a window.

[video=youtube;5KnUuIiQzKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KnUuIiQzKo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah droman, you idiot for not knowing about her obscure society.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

yea, lets not entertain her. even if she was a female she creeps me out. im just going to think of her as a hermie. * realized that didnt help.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Are there any benefits to being a mensa member? Asides from bragging about how smart you are?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie is a pic collector, which is another name for a dude pretending to be a girl online.

never been more certain of anything in my life.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> laughable but I have to go now so I'm not proving it to anyone. goodbye to the people who were nice to me. good luck.


that's the same thing our other resident pic collector, unlucky, did.

once challenged, flee!

pure LOL from where i'm sitting.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

lolololololololololololol


----------



## Club 600 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Enough says FSM. *


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 28, 2012)

How much tollz we pay deez trollz 2 make dem go away?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

This keeps getting better by the second.


----------



## Club 600 (Jun 28, 2012)

Uncle buck please stop trashing this thread. 
Mensabarbie you asked for it.

Enough please.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

ohhh. oh. . . . . .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

Club 600 said:


> Uncle buck please stop trashing this thread.
> Mensabarbie you asked for it.
> 
> Enough please.


i feel as though i am enlivening this thread, n'est pas?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought it was fun.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm still listening to the soothing forest sounds provided by Meistro Whodat....


...Aum Namah Shivaya, baby...



*for those unfamiliar with Vedic texts:

*Nama&#7717; &#346;iv&#257;ya* is the most holy name of God &#346;iva, recorded at the very center of the Vedas and elaborated in the &#346;aiva Agamas.
_Na_ is the Lord's concealing grace, _Ma_ is the world, _&#346;i_ stands for &#346;iva, _Va_ is His revealing grace, _Ya_ is the soul. 
The five elements, too, are embodied in this ancient formula for invocation. 
Na is earth, Ma is water, &#346;i is fire, V&#257; is air, and Ya is ether, or &#256;k&#257;&#347;a. 
Many are its meanings.
Nama&#7717; &#346;ivaya has such power, the mere intonation of these syllables reaps its own reward in salvaging the soul from bondage of the treacherous instinctive mind and the steel bands of a perfected externalized intellect. 
Nama&#7717; &#346;iv&#257;ya quells the instinct, cuts through the steel bands and turns this intellect within and on itself, to face itself and see its ignorance. 
Sages declare that mantra is life, that mantra is action, that mantra is love and that the repetition of mantra, japa, bursts forth wisdom from within.
The holy Natchintanai proclaims, "Nama&#7717; &#346;iv&#257;ya is in truth both &#256;gama and Veda. Namah &#346;iv&#257;ya represents all mantras and tantras. Nama&#7717; &#346;ivaya is our souls, our bodies and possessions. Nama&#7717; &#346;iv&#257;ya has become our sure protection."
&#8212;​Satguru Sivaya Subramuniyaswami


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

nah guys this not the place, didnt mean for that to snowball.

ssomebody smother this with some bud pron


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I thought it was fun.


"she" posted a picture of her ass in the picture of yourself thread, and her sig boasts of being a hot chick?

ummmm......that just doesn't seem right. i'm done here. sorry guys.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

No droman, it had to happen. But we're all better now. >>>namaste<<<


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm still listening to the soothing forest sounds provided by Meistro Whodat....
> 
> 
> ...Aum Namah Shivaya, baby...


woosah brother doob, woosah.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

Sooooo, this is what im missing on daytime tv? lol balloons nooooooooo!

[video=youtube;tA-CrRJ7eTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA-CrRJ7eTw&amp;feature=related[/video] 

99 luftballons


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not sure anyone asked for a barrage of attacks like you guys unleash. Wow. I thought I was a dick.

So no advice on the hash butter amounts? I'm thinking a half gram for a stick of butter? maybe 2 sticks?

Welcome back home whodat. bummer it's all falling apart around you. Didn't you know farmers don't get days off.

EDIT: The block feature works quite well... only problem is the tempting "view post" anyways button.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

"watch this, evaan, please....POPOP POP POP" shit i woulda been runnin and duckin too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

jig, the cookies that I occasionally pick up have about .08 grams of hash per cookie, which is normally 2 doses. you should be able to multiply that # into how many cookies you are making. . .


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Have fun in here kids. Don't make too much noise.

EDIT: I have fun being secret smart. If anyone chalks me up as dumb I just smile inside and think if they only knew.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2012)

We need a pic of you with a club 600 sticker and a porterhouse in a parabola lol. That would be great.


Hey jig  Good night jig . Night 6-ers.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Obviously a lot of posts have been deleted, but it all seemed pretty lame and shameful. Can't we just be nice to people??? Who cares what they are or what they claim to be. As long as they are nice to you, be nice back. It's only the tinternet

Oh, btw, I am 6 foot 3, chisseled chin, got all my hair, six pack included, 30 inch waist, 34 inch inside leg, 9 inch 3rd leg with girth! deep brown eyes, can basically fuck any bird I want, when I want, women just literally fall at my feet trying to grab me and pull my boxers down....lifes a chore being so good fucking looking. Anyone going to ask me to prove it???? probably not.......(cause they know it's true, lmfao) 


Anyway, been so freakin hot here, it was 31 degrees in my cab last night with lights off. First time I spent 10 minutes on the net looking for air-cos. So mdinight I had my grow room open to the outside, with a fan on my terrace blowing additional cool night air into it...ffs. Thankfully we are at normal operating levels today. Seriously considering buying an a/c unit. You peeps reckon 8000btu would be enough for a 1.2m cab?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

How are you Supchaka? Friday here and for me that means.....WEEEEEEEKEND!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Thread needs pr0n!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

fuck sake this is some fucking bullshit, i don't know what went down obv missing posts but it's the same in the uk thread a pretty bird rocks up and the blokes turn into dickheads wtf people. lord jin was giving her shit in his thread too. it amazes me how some folks on this site have gf's and wives at times.

*



...Aum Namah Shivaya, baby...



​


*isn't that what they chant in indiana jones temple of doom?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

That's because people who live behind PC's and have 1 huge forearm muscle, don't really know how to communicate with members of the opposite sex. I come across them all day long, they are called Computer Engineers, lmao. (I am generalising here, please don't shoot me down if you code in C++ and have ladies dripping off your arm!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

i think the polite term is on the autistic end of the spectrum!? they can't communicate things appropriately but sure know how to let you know they're pi$$ed off. these days they have a fancy name for allsorts pre 1970's adhd just meant you got caned in school a lot and would be naught but a ne'erdowell

i can recite &#960;  in binary to a bazillion places., my chicks gorgeous too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Thread needs pr0n!


For the Friday massive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

crikey yorkie fella, you got that going at the moment?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> For the Friday massive.
> 
> View attachment 2232834


Hmm methinks your gonna get a LIKE and REP for that piccy lmao

What breeder is it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> crikey yorkie fella, you got that going at the moment?


No, I wish!

I saw it got "Bud of the week/month" somewhere else (maybe @ THC Farmer) and nicked it.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

We don't mind that kind of thieving!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> What breeder is it?


Somebody called Normlfighter or Normlfghtr.

I think it's a couple of years old I'm not sure.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

I would hazard a guess as the grower was called Normlfghtr (after the agency NORML may be). And the bud is Big Wreck?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> I would hazard a guess as the grower was called Normlfghtr (after the agency NORML may be). And the bud is Big Wreck?


Lol. Yeah,something along those lines!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Oh, btw, I am 6 foot 3, chisseled chin, got all my hair, six pack included, 30 inch waist, 34 inch inside leg, 9 inch 3rd leg with girth! deep brown eyes, can basically fuck any bird I want, when I want, women just literally fall at my feet trying to grab me and pull my boxers down....lifes a chore being so good fucking looking. Anyone going to ask me to prove it???? probably not.......(cause they know it's true, lmfao)


Wow....that was really hot ...a/s/l??


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

And not a word of a lie


Lady.J said:


> Wow....that was really hot ...a/s/l??


What is a/s/l (I forgot to mention in the description, I can be really dumb at times! lol)


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 29, 2012)

Mornin 6'ers, happy Friday! Have a great day everyone, I'm gone fishin for a minute since I haven't really been out since last fall's salmon run. Time to try and break in my new flyrod and see if there's any steelhead that wanna play. Take 2 and call me in the morning...wait... this is the morning.!LOL PEACE!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

And here's what I got down my pants...I mean, plants....

Fuk me, 6 weeks and this is looking almost ready...wtf?!?! Kandy Kush x Chemd x Stomper OG.....
















the DOG...of course
















Peace and panty grease

DST


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2012)

well they finally few pics of them in the flower room next weekend i will flip to 12/12


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Have a great day mate, I hope they be biting for ya!!!! Myself, I am heading out to the pub soon, to warm to be sitting in front of a pc hoping the world economy will sort itself out, lol. Waiting on them timesheets...lah de dah....




4X4Brat said:


> Mornin 6'ers, happy Friday! Have a great day everyone, I'm gone fishin for a minute since I haven't really been out since last fall's salmon run. Time to try and break in my new flyrod and see if there's any steelhead that wanna play. Take 2 and call me in the morning...wait... this is the morning.!LOL PEACE!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey budolskie, how do you find the noise with your fan? Looks like you may be pinching the air there with those reducers on both sides of the fan. I was advised this was a bad thing. Anyone else got any knowledge on that?


budolskie said:


> well they finally few pics of them in the flower room next weekend i will flip to 12/12


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

Age / sex / location hehe. You weren't kidding about the description? Oh my, ...brb.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2012)

i have took the silver reducer off on the right side and had to turn my fan on the highest setting to keep temp down, it because the holes in my tent are for 4" ducting it is louder like but i have it in timer with my light and goes off on a night time and the temp drops to 19 save me using the heater this time round


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Absolutely not, did I also mention my smooth olive skin (I like eating lots of tomatoes and lying in the sun all day), slender but very long fingers, Grey peppered beard (more stuble actually), and huge lung capacity! Which is good for all types of girls, lmfao.

Age: Hitting 40 / Sex: Yes please, as much as possible / Location: Amsterdam or Cape Town....

See guys, that's how you talk to ladies (or potential ones).

Not, get a pic of yer tits out with a pic of my cock between them or we are calling you George! ffs.



Lady.J said:


> Age / sex / location hehe. You weren't kidding about the description? Oh my, ...brb.





budolskie said:


> i have took the silver reducer off on the right side and had to turn my fan on the highest setting to keep temp down, it because the holes in my tent are for 4" ducting it is louder like but i have it in timer with my light and goes off on a night time and the temp drops to 19 save me using the heater this time round


I found taking the reducers off mine actually reduced the noise. I had my 8 inch (EDIT: Ruck fan, just for clarification) with reducers on both sides taking it down to 5 inch and then packed into an MDF box with packaging for sound insullation, and it was still like concorde taking off in my house in the morning, lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

a mate of mine says there a new light being tested out as we speak which is ment to piss on hps and uses 1/3 the elecky.
something to do with gas? apparently usa or a state is by certain types for roads or something and a big plant or garden centre chains has brought loads and testing for growing plants.
mate reckons guuna b huge and the new hps in a way. he knows as one his best mates runs the company and its just started making crazy cash with huge demands


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2012)

lucky i only run the veg side when i do it haha then it goes to flower room sumwhere else


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

nah mate, them LED's are shite, hahahahaha, soz lad. Just in a silly mood...it's Friday.


mad dog bark said:


> a mate of mine says there a new light being tested out as we speak which is ment to piss on hps and uses 1/3 the elecky.
> something to do with gas? apparently usa or a state is by certain types for roads or something and a big plant or garden centre chains has brought loads and testing for growing plants.
> mate reckons guuna b huge and the new hps in a way. he knows as one his best mates runs the company and its just started making crazy cash with huge demands





budolskie said:


> lucky i only run the veg side when i do it haha then it goes to flower room sumwhere else


We underestimate your sneakiness.....


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey, this lad was saying to me that an 80w LED would grow as well as a 600 hps, erm, okay then Saying that, he is doing his first grow and everytime I speak to him he's got another problem.....


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey what do you guys think of this bulb?

*"AgroMax 600 watt Hybrid Mixed Arc Tube HPS / MH Light Bulb

*68,000 LUMENS of perfectly balanced light spectrum!

The latest innovation in HID lighting! One bulb that has two arc tubes in it. The best bulb to use for the entire growing cycle. Each bulb contains a Metal Halide arc tube and a High Pressure Sodium arc tube. No more switching out bulbs for different stages of growth. Maximize your growing experience with the Hybrid.

Compare to HORTILUX SUPER BLUE and SOLARMAX "ONE" lamps.

The AgroMax HYBRID Mixed Arc Tube lamp incorporates BOTH a High Pressure Sodium and Metal Halide in the SAME BULB! The AgroMax HYBRID bulb uses a high output 300 watt HPS arc tube with a spectrally enhanced 6500K "DAYLIGHT SUPER BLUE" 300 watt MH arc tube which combine to create the BEST SPECTRUM for plant growth! 

YOUR PLANTS WILL GROW LIKE NEVER BEFORE!!

No more sacrificing blue light for red light! You receive the benefits of High Pressure Sodium and Metal Halide together: 



vigorous growth
accelerated plant development
prolific flowering

This lamp's unmatched energy spectrum provides the optimum light for all stages of plant growth.

For use with all 600 watt HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM (HPS) systems. 

Lamp Specs are: S106 type lamp, Mogul based

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax-600-watt-Hybrid-HPS-MH-Bulb.asp"


Is that bad ass or what? Out of stock


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a mate of mine says there a new light being tested out as we speak which is ment to piss on hps and uses 1/3 the elecky.
> something to do with gas?


He's probably talking about "sulfur plasma lamps",they're out now.

http://www.plasma-i.com/ecoplasma.htm


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

That's a fukkin tease innit....Out of Stock, ffs. 

Seriously it sounds top notch, do you think the bulb actually looks like the pic on the site when it is on? Strange.

I think if you have the capacity to run 2 lights at a time then having an hps and a mh is sweet.


Lady.J said:


> Hey what do you guys think of this bulb?
> 
> *"AgroMax 600 watt Hybrid Mixed Arc Tube HPS / MH Light Bulb
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2012)

they have them in store here. thats probably the next bulb for my 600. But they also have 1000w light for $299 at the moment. that i may jhump on. I'm going to the store(HTG) sometime this week i'll have to check out their deals. I need a new tent, fan + filter and light .. trynaboost production.
either that or a cmh bulb.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

find out if they actually glow blue at one end and red at the other?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they have them in store here. thats probably the next bulb for my 600. But they also have 1000w light for $299 at the moment. that i may jhump on. I'm going to the store sometime this week i'll have to check out their deals. I need a new tent, fan + filter and light .. trynaboost production.
> either that or a cmh bulb.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> That's a fukkin tease innit....Out of Stock, ffs.
> 
> Seriously it sounds top notch, do you think the bulb actually looks like the pic on the site when it is on? Strange.
> 
> I think if you have the capacity to run 2 lights at a time then having an hps and a mh is sweet.


It looks really interesting...it will still use the same amount of energy as a reg 600 watt bulb right? The hps side is 300w and the mh side is 300w.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, I am off to have fun in the Dam. Laters herb shakers. DST


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guys and gals, I am off to have fun in the Dam. Laters herb shakers. DST


Wave to the Rasta Baby for me if you happen to pass it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2012)

here is a pic. They use it in one of their in store grows. It shines both colors . 







see how it is mh/hps?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not sure anyone asked for a barrage of attacks like you guys unleash. Wow. I thought I was a dick.
> 
> So no advice on the hash butter amounts? I'm thinking a half gram for a stick of butter? maybe 2 sticks?
> 
> ...


1/2 gram of hash per dose.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2012)

Props BC. Now that isn't as strong as the cookie you gave me is it? That was way too strong for me, lol.

And D... your forgetting one vital stat. You're married , don juan. But having visited the dam I can confirm, D's life is like one of those Axe commercials.

Like the new avatar lady J.

[youtube]I9tWZB7OUSU[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Props BC. Now that isn't as strong as the cookie you gave me is it? That was way too strong for me, lol.
> 
> And D... your forgetting one vital stat. You're married , don juan. But having visited the dam I can confirm, D's life is like one of those Axe commercials.
> 
> ...


Just thought about that jig. Maybe .3 grams of hash per cookie/dose

That way you dont get overwhelmed..


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> nah mate, them LED's are shite, hahahahaha, soz lad. Just in a silly mood...it's Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> We underestimate your sneakiness.....


haha na it not a led light matey its some weird thing i not heard about till now. the bulbs ment get really hot tho. all i no is its ment b streets ahead anything and it all been kept quite hush hush till they got the product out n about. 
and have agree with u 99 per cent leds r shite fella. i like mine tho it does wot i need and lil extra and i dont need panic heat issues so keeps the grill off my back haha
yorkie no it aint the plasma unit thingy, i should asked more questions really was just a random phone call and was told he gunna try get me one to try out?
we will see tho not holding out for it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Wow....that was really hot ...a/s/l??



[video=youtube_share;ZKEnVOuOOOE]http://youtu.be/ZKEnVOuOOOE[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a mate of mine says there a new light being tested out as we speak which is ment to piss on hps and uses 1/3 the elecky.
> something to do with gas? apparently usa or a state is by certain types for roads or something and a big plant or garden centre chains has brought loads and testing for growing plants.
> mate reckons guuna b huge and the new hps in a way. he knows as one his best mates runs the company and its just started making crazy cash with huge demands


Look up "induction lighting"


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have heard that induction lights were only good for veg...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zce_QLUnQDc]http://youtu.be/zce_QLUnQDc[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh doob


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/506257-inda-gro-induction-34.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Your grow?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Your grow?


Nope just something i found whilst browsing the site, link to the thread is above the pictures


----------



## supchaka (Jun 29, 2012)

Inda gro is based out of san diego, you can stop in there and say hello to them. I was looking into them when I was researching LED as well. Too rich for my blood!
Heres a video update of the tent, I havent done one in awhile. 
[video=youtube_share;ywOYX-uPHoQ]http://youtu.be/ywOYX-uPHoQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Life is all about flirting Mr J my good friend. Its a part of us we should not eradicate. As long as you behave. I am staring at a very nice ass as I type this.....I am waiting on the good lady, Mrs DST, the joy of being married to a women who works and earns more than all of us, lol....bless her cotton advertising socks. Now back to my beer and peanuts and checking she-ite out. Big Larey drunken wave from the windmill.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;KuMQjKiaDTg]http://youtu.be/KuMQjKiaDTg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

And not only is Mel Brooks "The King", he's also The Man!

[video=youtube_share;iKPpaw7ZrFQ]http://youtu.be/iKPpaw7ZrFQ[/video]


Come ooon.. 
...you do "*It*".
You _*KNOW*_ you do "_*It*_"!
*Everybody* _does_ "_*It*_".
_*I*_ just did "*It*", and I'm ready to do "_*It*_" *again*!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

Lmao I love Mel Brooks . High Anxiety was actually the first movie I saw, then Blazing Saddles...imagine what kind of wit fueled that choice sense of humor!

And DST, you are right...as long as one behaves, flirting is harmless and fun. No matter how I might carry on with you guys, my man knows it's his bed that I crawl into with a J every night.

Just ordered a tent and 400watt HPS. I know it's not a 600, but will keep subbed to this thread for inspiration and possible incentive to upgrade later! I blame it on the awesome pics you guys have been posting...been feeling salty as hell comparing my CFL plants to them


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> here is a pic. They use it in one of their in store grows. It shines both colors .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend who used that. He said he is gonna switch back to MH though, not sure reason though. He was using it for veg.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

Watching "Wipeout" online and one of the commercials had me laughing:

[video=youtube_share;NQhHyHkCeBo]http://youtu.be/NQhHyHkCeBo[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Lmao I love Mel Brooks . High Anxiety was actually the first movie I saw, then Blazing Saddles...imagine what kind of wit fueled that choice sense of humor!
> 
> And DST, you are right...as long as one behaves, flirting is harmless and fun. No matter how I might carry on with you guys, my man knows it's his bed that I crawl into with a J every night.
> 
> Just ordered a tent and 400watt HPS. I know it's not a 600, but will keep subbed to this thread for inspiration and possible incentive to upgrade later! I blame it on the awesome pics you guys have been posting...been feeling salty as hell comparing my CFL plants to them


one step at a time...we all started somewhere. I went up to 1000 watters and am gonna trade my 1000 watt ballasts for 600s now I think. I get heat issues and would rather have the light spread more with dual 6's instead of a single 1000


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> one step at a time...we all started somewhere. I went up to 1000 watters and am gonna trade my 1000 watt ballasts for 600s now I think. I get heat issues and would rather have the light spread more with dual 6's instead of a single 1000


That is definitely true. I think I started with two 26 watt CFLs in the very beginning!

What kind of area are you growing in (room, tent)? Two 600s sounds pretty beastly. How much space does that cover?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm going to be adding a second 600w to my flowering box either at the end of September, or in January of 2013 (would hate to spend the duckets in September only to lose it all in the coming Cosmic Conflagration in December  ).
Going to do the overlapping lighting schedule so there will be a "morning" (mH), a "noon" (mH & HPS) and an "evening" (HPS).


----------



## supchaka (Jun 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm going to be adding a second 600w to my flowering box either at the end of September, or in January of 2013 (would hate to spend the duckets in September only to lose it all in the coming Cosmic Conflagration in December  ).
> Going to do the overlapping lighting schedule so there will be a "morning" (mH), a "noon" (mH & HPS) and an "evening" (HPS).


Technically it would be more like a hps morning, mh midday, hps evening. If you look into what's called the golden hour in photography it's the time near sunrise and sunset when taking photos is considered to be optimal. Sunrise and sunset are in the 2k range, the golden hour falls in the 3500 range and the regular daylight is in the 5500 range. Obviously many factors can affect those numbers such as location, altitude, weather etc. Just thought I'd throw out some photography info I remember!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm going to be adding a second 600w to my flowering box either at the end of September, or in January of 2013 (would hate to spend the duckets in September only to lose it all in the coming Cosmic Conflagration in December  ).
> Going to do the overlapping lighting schedule so there will be a "morning" (mH), a "noon" (mH & HPS) and an "evening" (HPS).


That's a great idea...have you ever seen anyone grow that way before?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> That is definitely true. I think I started with two 26 watt CFLs in the very beginning!
> 
> What kind of area are you growing in (room, tent)? Two 600s sounds pretty beastly. How much space does that cover?


well I was flowering in my 4x4 tent and the 600 didnt seem enough and I used the 1000 for the last 4 weeks. Now the 4x4 is my clone/mom area and I flower outside and in my homemade roughly 6x7 tent.

As far as coverage ppl and mfg will say from a 4x4 to a 6x6 for a 600 watt hps. I think as long as you dont burn/bleach the plants and dont have high temps there really is no size too small for the 600. Jig and some others have squeezed some 600s in some tiny spaces and done really well!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> well I was flowering in my 4x4 tent and the 600 didnt seem enough and I used the 1000 for the last 4 weeks. Now the 4x4 is my clone/mom area and I flower outside and in my homemade roughly 6x7 tent.
> 
> As far as coverage ppl and mfg will say from a 4x4 to a 6x6 for a 600 watt hps. I think as long as you dont burn/bleach the plants and dont have high temps there really is no size too small for the 600. Jig and some others have squeezed some 600s in some tiny spaces and done really well!


I ordered a 4x4x7 tent for the 400...sounds like I'm going to need some supplemental lighting!

Didn't realize you could use a 600 in small places...but it makes sense if you get rid of the heat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Technically it would be more like a hps morning, mh midday, hps evening. If you look into what's called the golden hour in photography it's the time near sunrise and sunset when taking photos is considered to be optimal. Sunrise and sunset are in the 2k range, the golden hour falls in the 3500 range and the regular daylight is in the 5500 range. Obviously many factors can affect those numbers such as location, altitude, weather etc. Just thought I'd throw out some photography info I remember!



The light is affected by atmosphere (particulates, moisture and air density) so that at different times of the day, different color ranges are making it through the atmosphere:

"At midday on when the sky is clear the sun appears to be yellowish-white. At sunrise and sunset on clear days the sun may appear to be deep yellow, orange, or red. 
These color variations result from the amount of atmosphere the sun&#8217;s rays must penetrate at various times of the day. At noon (when the sun is overhead) all wavelengths are received with nearly equal intensity. Recall that all wavelengths together in equal abundance are seen as white light. The sun, therefore, appears yellowish-white in color at midday. 
At sunrise or sunset the rays coming from the sun strike the surface of the earth at a low angle. These rays must pass through much more atmosphere than at any other time of the day. 
The atmospheric thickness that rays from the sun must travel through is about twelve times longer at sunrise/sunset than it is at midday. 
The thicker atmospheric path results in a greater scattering of shorter wavelengths by the air molecules (and other particles) present. 
If scattering occurs over a long enough distance the scattered wavelengths are gradually dimished. 
The remaining long waves are the only visible wavelengths that reach the eye. Redder sunsets occur when the atmosphere contains a higher concentration of particulates such as dust, smoke, etc. 
Blue suns/blue moons are produced by extremely small particles suspended in the air (on the same order of magnitude of the wavelengths of visible light, in terms of size). 
When these particles are present, they tend to scatter red light more so than blue, which causes a bluing of the sun or moon."
-----
So in the mornings when the earth is still there are smaller particles suspended in the atmosphere so the light coming through is a more more cool blue light.
As the day progresses and the world wakes up, dust is stirred up (by animals and convection) and we humans emit our daily doses of pollutants until we go to sleep. With the increase in particles comes a greater scattering of light that means the light is shifted towards a warmer red light.

But, I'm now wondering if it's only a visible light spectrum shift, and does it affect the plants?

Here's a really good read of the entire article:

*http://www.physics.isu.edu/weather/kmdbbd/notesc4.pdf*


----------



## supchaka (Jun 29, 2012)

I tend to agree as well, regardless of what I read I know I prefer the evening golden hour for photos. Along with the fact that I'm usually still sleeping during the first one!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I ordered a 4x4x7 tent for the 400...sounds like I'm going to need some supplemental lighting!
> 
> Didn't realize you could use a 600 in small places...but it makes sense if you get rid of the heat.


You will be able to place the 400 closer to the canopy than a 600.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm running two 600's open hoods in a 4 1/2 X 5 1/2 area and using a 7500 btu a/c for cooling and had to switch to running the lights at night because of the daytime heat.
Using a dual spectrum bulb is giving up 1/3 of your lumens. I'm running 95,000 lumens in a growbright hps bulb.
The cost difference between a 400 and a 600 is small compared to the benefits.

jig
I have the figure of 4 grams per quarter pound of butter somewhere in my grey area.



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

To hell with "The Butt Crack of Dawn", I'm awake well by "The First Taint of Light"!

Yeah, I get up before the sun does by a few hours, and definitely a light hint of golden light right after the brief cool blue light.
As a painter of modest means, I pay close attention to light & color, both natural and artificial.
It still trips me out that we can "see" and "know" what we are seeing.

Sorry, it's the Deep Blue talking...



*edit: 
Will be a great time for indoor growers when a full PAR light source that is affordable to own & operate is developed


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I ordered a 4x4x7 tent for the 400...sounds like I'm going to need some supplemental lighting!
> 
> Didn't realize you could use a 600 in small places...but it makes sense if you get rid of the heat.


DST runs different lights at different times of day.

And I have a 1000w in a 2'x3' closet. It's all about air movement taking away the heat. I run a 6" 435 cfm fan.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, I am drunk, and full!!! We ended up in a place with a fixed menu.......freaking amazing!!! 4 courses of crumtiousness. Burp, fart, belch, I'm, out.....


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 29, 2012)

No real excitement on my little fishin trip, couple of small trout hitting a fly almost as big as they were. lol. Atleast I can still manage to get the fly and the line to land in front of me in the river most of the time. It sucks trying to fish a river when you're too fucked up physically to get in and wade out deep enough to reach the good water. Enough whining, time to water the ladies...and put a smile back on my face!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2012)

Anybody else's area hittin a heatwave. Its 7pm and still 100f outside. hit 104f today and the coolest room in my house was my grow, kinda awkward. can outdoor plants handle this kinda heat ?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Still up, and yes T, we are hitting a heat wave of sorts. i,e It's hot, but it aint fukkin sunny. Get yer head round that bru! I got my grow room open as it's 1:35 and still 24 degrees plus.....


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody else's area hittin a heatwave. Its 7pm and still 100f outside. hit 104f today and the coolest room in my house was my grow, kinda awkward. can outdoor plants handle this kinda heat ?


same thing here...100 degrees and almost 8pm. Supposed to hit 104 tomorrow. Have the AC on blast. Tried to grow MJ almost 2 years ago outdoors (grew it inside for a few weeks first)...sun killed in it an hour. Straight up.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2012)

temps are in the 100's across most of the us.


cof


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

Weather channel says 100 degrees and that it feels like 107. I hate the south.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2012)

^^^ say that during the winter hehe


Here you go doob!
[video=youtube;8kGzQav6FJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kGzQav6FJo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 29, 2012)

Summer doesn't start 'till July 5th here so it's partly cloudy and in the mid 60's. My house holds heat so I got my portable ac infront of my tent too, I'm lucky enough to have it only set on 2 and the fan on low for now. Keeps it perfect right at 74 -76 at canopy level.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 29, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> ^^^ say that during the winter hehe


I actually love the winter . And I can handle a pretty cold one, grew up in Alaska for a while. Best summers ever, 65-80 degrees. Rarely reaches 90...in Anchorage at least. Fairbanks gets hot as hell.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> ^^^ say that during the winter hehe
> 
> 
> Here you go doob!
> [video=youtube;8kGzQav6FJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kGzQav6FJo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]



I'm now officially taking up the triangle.
Me & D can do a duet on them now.

*see now, the kid's playing a bass that costs as much as my car.
If *_*I*_* had a bass that nice...
... I'd still sound like shyte.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a sunny 70 right now 

I think it hit 75 today.. Maybe 77 tops.


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Still up, and yes T, we are hitting a heat wave of sorts. i,e It's hot, but it aint fukkin sunny. Get yer head round that bru! I got my grow room open as it's 1:35 and still 24 degrees plus.....


the heat is hitting us all


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2012)

A blazing 77 here too. Lifes tough.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 29, 2012)

i think it was was CoF that posted how to post pics larger...thank you

enjoy


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

86* was my high today.
Most of the strains I have grown can adapt to the heat if they start out in moderate weather and it increases gradually. Last yr my outdoor in opentop shed got to 100 almost everyday for at least 20 days and the hottest I think was 116 a few times. I bet I would have yielded better with lower temps, but they were green amd happy still. It wasnt that hot outside except for the shed as it was enclosed.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. 

Happy belated Birthday whodat. Hope it was great for you. Sorry to hear about your drought and melons. 

Hey Doobie. Still rooting for you getting into your house. Hope these last steps go smooth for you. I move into my new place on Sunday so I'm looking forward to that. 

Pretty hot in my neck of the woods and great lakes in the 80's and climbing to the 90's over the next few days but not near as hot as you guys to the south. I hope it's drier at least. The humidity here is thick and heavy at times. A nice breeze helps but not much. Speaking of hot...the 600 looks like it got pretty hot here. Enough to evaporate posts it looks. It's like a skywriters message from a half hour ago. 

As I said a few days ago, I'll be starting my garden pretty much right from scratch for my new place. My last grow I grew a jungle of stuff including a bunch from seed I got from hermied plants, knowing quite well what I may be dealing with but I wanted to tune some things in and didn't want to waste my more valuable beans after some trouble I had earlier and while I was doubling up in space. So one of them hermied and flowered pretty bad before I caught it, which with the amount this plant had wouldn't have helped anyway if I had, and pollinated others in the garden but mostly itself. Luckily the seed was all mature and easy to deal with. The others spit a bean or two each bud I break up. Nothing I can't live with but I'd prefer it not. Anyway, the last few are coming down in the next few days so I think I better get some beans down. A couple a dozen or so is what I have in mind. I'll start with some Deep Psychosis F3's from Breeders Boutique, as well as some Casey Jones, Double Koosh and some femmed Strawberry Sour Diesel from Devils Harvest. I'm really pumped about it all and can't wait to share it with you guys. 


Hope to get something into that photo contest too! Got some trim that's been piling up just waiting for a contest like this.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

The home inspection went well for the first 1/3 of the inspection, and am awaiting a final report to be e-mailed to me this weekend.
But while I was there he was very encouraged by the repairs he'd verified and the overall good condition the current owners have kept it in.
If all repairs were made, then Monday we put the final $4k in earnest money down and start the final paperwork towards getting it closed.

Stoked to hear about your bigger place, too!
I hope the packing went well.
That will be my next phase this coming week.

In case you get too busy to get back here in time:

_*Happy (early) Canada Day!!!*_


----------



## duchieman (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds real good man. Very happy for both of you. I'm sure Mrs. Doobie is doing some planning and scheming of her own too? Not much packing for us, we're just moving into the upper level and have lots of time to do it. New tenants don't come in until mid month. Best move I've ever had to make. 

Oh, and thanks a lot Eh! 

[video=youtube;pNRlcjz3acU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNRlcjz3acU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

I got home from work today and it was 90F in my house!!! This heat fucking sucks and I will never grow in the summer again! I am done! Worse part about it is that my lights dont come on till night time and it was 90F before the lights came on @ 6pm!!! Life is tough when your house inside is 90F!!

For some odd reason these plants dont mind the crazy heat at all! I just got to water them a lot more than normal!!!

Fire OG: This was in a 1 gallon dirt pot and now she is in a Milk Crate Genius Pot. Its smarter than a smart pot! BC99 hooked me up! I need one more for my Sour D x BB.
View attachment 2233839

Outdoor SCRoG: No more tucking, I am going to let her grow up now.
View attachment 2233841

Peace Sixerz
and keep cool!!!
"EDIT" Happy B-Day whodat!!! 
FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, indeedy, Mrs. DB has it pretty well mapped out except for the fine details.
Man, I drove around the neighborhood, and it's literally 2 streets away from the edge of town.
I'm afraid I'll be the rotten element moving in!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 29, 2012)

Probably just who they've been waiting for. Keep your finest from your new neighbors for the first while until you can size everyone up and learn their true motives and intentions. Hope your immediate ones are at least tolerable.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Probably just who they've been waiting for. Keep your finest from your new neighbors for the first while until you can size everyone up and learn their true motives and intentions. Hope your immediate ones are at least tolerable.


Thats what I am doing right now and it seems I got the best and worse neighbors. One neighbor smokes with me and he has been growing for 16 years, my other neighbor looks at me as the Anti-Christ


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2012)

The house right next to the one we're looking at came on the market two days ago, so eventually we won't be the new trouble makers anymore.

But mum's the word on growing, for sure. 
I just hope the other neighbor is cool, or knows how to mind his own bidness.
The wife is on board with me adding a charcoal canister next spring for odor control, but I am thinking about venting it up & out through the roof all nice & neat & permanent.
Let her know a canister would require a ruck fan and she's cool with it.
My future Grow Box mk-VI&#8482; is going to be done correctly, start to finish.
No more rigged up stuff.
Once we move in I'll start working on blueprints for it all.
One of my wife's former co-worker's was given a number of my woodworking power tools when we moved away from Oregon six years ago, and has offered to give back my radial arm saw!
It's a really nice pro-grade saw (drove up to Vancouver, BC to buy it), but she's afraid of it. (she's a trained set dresser & carpenter for stage & theater productions)
She'd rather have the space back in her garage, so I'll gladly take it back and will have a versatile tool for when I build my final grow box (and other projects).
But can't do more than dream of it until I'm in our new-to-us garage with my measuring tape and drawing pad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, ladies & germs: I'm off to sleep.
If all goes well, I won't open my eyes until sunup.
Have a good night/morning/afternoon!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Ive lived in my house for 7 years now, ive had new neighbors on both sides once. I dont know if its me or what but Ive not had a single conversation with any of them. They look at me like the trash and Im not the renter! Silly bitches. Granted I did use to hang out in the front yard with no shirt sucking down crown royal straight from the bottle but that was the old me!


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2012)

i lived in the same house for near 30 years. my neighbor Mac had been dead for months before I even knew.

I thought the guy across the street may have died but no he had been in assisted living housing.

I do not mind my neighbors business and I don't want them in mine.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

Skunky Monkey prOn....Day 33

View attachment 2233910


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning from Sunny Amsterdam. Our neighbours are not bad. We hardly see them and they often go away for months to work. Nice peeps though, Dutch and Polish couple.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice FM. looks like you be getting up to monkey business with that lady...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Very nice FM. looks like you be getting up to monkey business with that lady...


Wait for a couple of months when I have my own little Dog Pound going!


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

It took them all of 4 days to remove my little Breeders Boutique signature. It wasn't even a link or url, just a jpeg. The people running this site really make me laugh. 

But hey, lets all rock Rare Dankness and TGA signatures and it'll all be gravy!!!!! I fell like Obi fukin one Kenobi, STRIKE ME DOWN RIU AND YOU WILL ONLY MAKE ME STRONGER, lmfao.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;7YvAYIJSSZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

EDIT: DST I will be throwing my DPQ F2 into Flowering with in the next couple of days, does it stretch a lot during flowering??


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Not a great deal from what I remember FM. Check with Mr West's experience with em as well.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> [video=youtube;7YvAYIJSSZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> EDIT: DST I will be throwing my DPQ F2 into Flowering with in the next couple of days, does it stretch a lot during flowering??


I have 1 of those going down too FM. The only one I have. 

My neighbors to my one side are a large Mexican Mennonite family (8 kids), who are the only ones we socialize with in this town, and they are great. We help each other out all the time. On my other side is a vacant corner lot and behind me are the owners of that lot, an old retired couple. I'm not very social with my neighbors here. The less they know about me the better, especially when I have a boss who like's to hire PI's to follow me and an insurance company that will most likely do the same thing. 

Now the only neighbor I really care to see gone is above me and I can hear his busy feet loading up the truck now. It truly is music to my ears. 

Good morning/day all.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Wouldnt you know, my best girl is a guy  the back left plant is looking male! Little disappointed cuz this run was going to be about yield but instead I'll be doing Chaka OG f2 sooner than I thought. And he is a fine looking specimen so I guess everything happens for a reason right? I'll leave him in there another day or 2 and then he's going in the back yard till he's ready and I find the lucky girlfriend for him. Just going to do a single branch on her though. They need to quit stretching too, I moved the light all the way up to the cross member.
View attachment 2234178


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

What size pots you have there chaka? Too bad he's a guy but nothing wrong with seeds for later


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> What size pots you have there chaka? Too bad he's a guy but nothing wrong with seeds for later


They're in 3 gallons


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> does anybody know how to get the global mod to private message me?
> (Not you April, you're useless as a moderator. your idea of moderating is to discriminate against women by being the "morality police")
> View attachment 2234096April, kiss me. XOXO


mother is that you? haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The house right next to the one we're looking at came on the market two days ago, so eventually we won't be the new trouble makers anymore.


did your reputation get there ahead of you?

let your hired labor do all of the lifting-you're only allowed to supervise....and medicate

I finally got into the garden last night and they were not happy at all. I watered them all, but it looks like I might have lost some. I'll know more when I look tonight.

f.m.i.l.y.

I moved my times to 8 pm to 8 am. It's 10 to 15 degrees cooler than 6 pm



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello, cof!

No, I think it was the smoky donuts I whipping in the driveway while hanging halfway out the window, whooping as loud as I could while blasting Skynard at 125dB with a fifth of Jack in one hand and and the Koran in the other.
I think I tipped my hand...


*edit:

it's Summer, and I need to get down to a store and get me some wifebeaters to combat the heat, too.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2012)

what....no rebel flag?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

supchaka... I would think lowering the light would be good to keep stretch down.

DoobieBrother, nice touch with the Koran. That will really throw them for a loop. hehe


----------



## duchieman (Jun 30, 2012)

How about a rebel Thobe?

Hangin in my backyard with my 600 friends on a beautiful day!!! Niiiice!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning 6'ers gonna chop the lower branches off the Urkle and Krush today, it has been an extra 9 days I think.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> supchaka... I would think lowering the light would be good to keep stretch down.
> 
> DoobieBrother, nice touch with the Koran. That will really throw them for a loop. hehe


Ive been trying to keep it around 18 inches, I wouldnt say theyre stretching so much as just growing the spacing doesnt look bad to me.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

My outdoors have just got their stretch on a bit.....shit weather aint helpin much.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Mayhem festival today! Whos going? Im gonna nutsack in an ounce I think and just give it away!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

That would make some people real fucking happy. If you had a lot of time, you could roll the whole oz into a ton of j's and just pass them out to the hot girls... uh, I mean to anybody who is nice.

Beautiful saturday here. Wish I could enjoy it. Do you guys think it's a bad sign that I am stressed out of my mind regarding my trip (that we're supposed to be going on in 5 hours)? Shouldn't vacations be relaxing?

And D... what the fuck is going on with Amsterdam exploding? Scary shit. http://www.dutchamsterdam.nl/2370-explosion-amsterdam-houseboat

EDIT: Duchie, I feel like I'm in your backyard hangin' out with you. What's with all the bells?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Mayhem festival today! Whos going? Im gonna nutsack in an ounce I think and just give it away!


Good attitude. 
Like Heads Up says "Play it forward"


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

I sure do miss our friend. Wish he'd stop by sometime.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2012)

Jig

it's the travel that stressful. Problem is it takes a couple of days to recuporate.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2012)

I finally tried my Querkle that I messed up during flower...I gave all of it away save for a lil bit. Man I really like this smoke though. I can only imagine if it flowered right!! Spacey happy excited and music sounds great!! This is what I call a Wake'N'Bake!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Mayhem festival today! Whos going? Im gonna nutsack in an ounce I think and just give it away!


Bring your nutsacking ass over my house, make me happy!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

That doesnt sound right, lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That doesnt sound right, lol


hahaha it doesnt and I didnt even realize it! lol


----------



## duchieman (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah yes, the bells! Fine memory Jig. I've hooked up a little buffer for in between that plays something more to my liking. I'm going to try to get a pic, or video, of my little chipmunk buddy who lives under my shed, who I've been feeding and getting chummy with. Have a good trip man. I didn't catch where you're off to. And yes, where is Heads Up? I've been smoking some of that Chocolate Rain and it turned out pretty nice and I've been wanting him to know that. 

FM, too funny. I know what you meant, really. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks duchie. I'm off to England, Iceland, and Holland. Man I love the 600. Was totally stressing out until I talked to one of our brethren... told me just what I needed to hear.

Thanks mate.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2012)

Well guys, got both my nads kicked hard today.

The house deal is off.
The wife's parents offered last month to help us get into a house, got all the ducks in a row to make it happen, then called thos morning to let her know that because of my bad health and subsequent lack of employment that they were taking back their offer to help.
They've said they'll refund our lost earnest money and home inspection fee, which is good, because I'll be needing that to fly back up to Alaska to either be with my family when my mom is taken off life support, or as soon as I can make it up there. her health once again took a bad turn, something neurological this time, and it's been downhill for the last few days.
So not feeling so groovy right now, but all things happen for a reason, and unfold just as they should. 
And soon she can stop fighting and go home.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear doob. Your not the only one feeling down... I guess its going around.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2012)

^^you get all the good vibes i can send right now too you doobie.
bless you fam.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2012)

I sure picked a lousy month to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2012)

doobie

I'm sorry, but that just f--king sucks.
You and your family are in my prayers.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2012)

And thanks guys.
Have been crying my selfish tears all day, but also sad for all of us who'll miss her.
Her pebble cast ripples into Eternity.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn brother. Thoughts and prayers. Kick in the nuts is right.

totally random airplane reference: Scientologyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Doob, just hang in the bro! Whodat hope things get better for you too bro! Things happen for a reason, just got to move on and looking FORWARD!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jun 30, 2012)

Very sad news all around for you today Doobie. So sorry. Here's hoping for lots of inner strength to help you through.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 30, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of all the bad ish coming your way Doob. That sucks to no end.

I got my PC back with a new OS and some nice protection in place. Hopefully it's good enough to keep going on here

@Jig - I used just over 10gm of dry ice hash to get a finished product of teo full sticks of butter and it is nice. Not too strong but not as weak as the previous batch. 

Sorry those were a little weak, to the one's I shared that batch with.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, again.
Worried about my dad, but thankfully my sister & her large family are living just a few hundred miles north of them.
And he has lots of church friends.
But it's not going to be easy, in any event.
Thanks for the prayers & well-wishes. 
It all helps more than you can know.

*going to sign off for a bit. Don't like being a wet blanket, and need to do something to distract myself. Will be back on later to say "howdy".
Peace


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Fukkin Out(in)laws!!!!! 

Not good to hear Doob, positive vibes in this time. And whodat, I think I must have missed somehting but good vibes to you as well.




DoobieBrother said:


> Well guys, got both my nads kicked hard today.
> 
> The house deal is off.
> The wife's parents offered last month to help us get into a house, got all the ducks in a row to make it happen, then called thos morning to let her know that because of my bad health and subsequent lack of employment that they were taking back their offer to help.
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

gee that is tough Doob. Sorry. be well. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks guys, again.
> Worried about my dad, but thankfully my sister & her large family are living just a few hundred miles north of them.
> And he has lots of church friends.
> But it's not going to be easy, in any event.
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

i have a fan dedicated to my 4x1000 ballasts. makes me feel better to cool them. my AC takes care of the rest. 


bassman999 said:


> one step at a time...we all started somewhere. I went up to 1000 watters and am gonna trade my 1000 watt ballasts for 600s now I think. I get heat issues and would rather have the light spread more with dual 6's instead of a single 1000


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

alright, I am only here because admin ignored my private message to delete all of my posts and then delete my profile. I have been trying to digitally erase myself from this site out of terror and caution after those idiots ganged up on me, accusing me of being a guy and a pic collector (never heard of that before, honestly). I really was feeling kind of isolated since i started growing so I reached out to an anonymous online community. that makes it doubly sad for me because I was run out of here and two other threads within two days of opening up with pics of my grow. more to the point is that people are so cynical, skeptical and sexist to assume that a girl could never be 1) smart 2) attractive and 3) a boss grower all in combination. I am a unicorn. I exist to make them look stupid. 

i mean I had to hold up seven fingers and throw a sock over my shoulder in the pic just to prove it was a pic of me. then it got strangely quiet in here i noticed. 
*
so if a global mod is lurking, please contact me about deleting all my threads, posts, pic and ultimately my profile. I know where I am not welcome. *

well they blocked my ability to post pics so they are at least paying attention



RIP MensaBarbie
(6/27/12-6/29/12)


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 30, 2012)

i honestly dont think it should matter if u are a woman or a man pretending...its the internet....who gives a fuck...just talk about ur grow and others aswell and ignore the haters...they must be jealous of ur buds or somethin...maybe it was the buns lol


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

maybe they didn't block my ability to post pics.... [evil grin]


RIP MENSABARBIE
6/27/12-6/30/12
our little angel/bitch


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2012)

Doob, man I hate hearing all your bad news! You are a great dude and deserve better. I wish you and your family well and for good luck for you as well!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2012)

looks delicious to me.


cof


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 30, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> i honestly dont think it should matter if u are a woman or a man pretending...its the internet....who gives a fuck...just talk about ur grow and others aswell and ignore the haters...they must be jealous of ur buds or somethin...maybe it was the buns lol


Exactly what he said. Stay and just ignore the asshats. They'll end up on Jerry Springer soon enough if they can't tell the difference between a male and a female!!! lol


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jun 30, 2012)

All the best to you and your family Doob. I lost my mom to cancer a couple of years ago so I know the road you're on.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

truthfully, i started it all. inadvertently...

I've been subbd to Lordjins grow since I joined RIU. He befriended me and I've been over to his place and seen his grow. He lent me some bubbler pumps and a piece since mine met the sidewalk and shattered. he offered to build me a scrog and join my collective. when I followed up with him, he wasn't responding and his PMs were full so I called him out on his thread. he said I should get the hint and a flame war ensued. he called me old and flabby etc trying to hurt me (didn't) so I posted a pair of nude pics proving I am not flabby (old is relative/subjective). Then I put the bare ass pic as my pic of me on the pic of yourself thread_* AS A JOKE*_. that got April the Mod's goat and she started lecturing me in a series of PMs that I barely skimmed and deleted (eyeroll). I pointed out that I didn't know nudity was not allowed since lordjin isn't even growing right now but has a grow journal thread that is full of NOTHING BUT FULLY NUDE WOMEN ALL THE TIME. photographers and their troll buddies get their jollies that way I guess.
then somebody took issue with my signature (which is also a sign people are too fucking serious on here). the mob mentality of LordJin supporters and pic collector haters and doubting Thomases snowballed. in no time flat I went from having a good day to feeling really low. I had to post a pic of myself to prove I was who I claimed to be.

never the less I agree that the thing to do here is to post pics and discuss your grow. I only posted four pics of something other than my grow (1)naked front, 2)naked ass, 3) bikini with seven fingers and a sock and the infamous 4) strap on dildo pic). I posted the pics to prove things, not to get attention. ok the strap on was to Lordjin, telling him to suck my dick. yet I was accused ruthlessly of looking for attention.... um hello, attractive girls get TOO MUCH attention. we're not looking for it. we don't have to. duh.

then AmerikaFuckYeah scared the piss out of me telling me people can track me by IP address and blackmail me. i don't have internet at my grow for that reason but nonetheless I believed AFY and would rather be safe than sorry. so until out I can get the F out of here, I lurk and like and try to stay out of the cross hairs of Uncle Buck and bobo and metasynth and babyDroman etc. i hope they get punched in the face. 

so that's my side of the story. sorry for all the drama. 



DaSmokinBear said:


> i honestly dont think it should matter if u are a woman or a man pretending...its the internet....who gives a fuck...just talk about ur grow and others aswell and ignore the haters...they must be jealous of ur buds or somethin...maybe it was the buns lol


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

LIKE! so well said.... Uncle Buck said I was a guy, he was never more certain of anything in his life. haha. I got a lot of trannys here in LA that he would like LOL



4X4Brat said:


> Exactly what he said. Stay and just ignore the asshats. They'll end up on Jerry Springer soon enough if they can't tell the difference between a male and a female!!! lol


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 30, 2012)

i really think there are much more realistic things that would happen before sum1 tracking ur IP to blackmail ur 4kw grow....i know up here you gotta have FIELDS or burn down a house or grow on park land to get fckd...or tell every1 where you grow...im just sayin id be worried about neighborhood punks breakin in to rob me before id ever think sum1 was gonna use my rollitup acc. against me


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

that's a relief. however, I have neighborhood punks spooking me now too. I really have to stop being so fucking friendly. my grow is completely 215 and 420 compliant set up through an attorney. but secrecy is still our greatest weapon. 




DaSmokinBear said:


> i really think there are much more realistic things that would happen before sum1 tracking ur IP to blackmail ur 4kw grow....i know up here you gotta have FIELDS or burn down a house or grow on park land to get fckd...or tell every1 where you grow...im just sayin id be worried about neighborhood punks breakin in to rob me before id ever think sum1 was gonna use my rollitup acc. against me


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> maybe they didn't block my ability to post pics.... [evil grin]
> View attachment 2234966
> 
> RIP MENSABARBIE
> ...


nice......


----------



## bud7144 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's my ladies enjoying some Cali sun in the greenhouse.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2012)

There was a grip of people at Mayhem Festival. This was early still and not even the main stage.

I ended up bringing 4 j's in my wife's boob  there was more weed smoking going on there than I've yet to see at a show.
i was smoking one of those j's with a guy and this chick was tapping me on the back so I turn around expecting her to want herb and she asks me to sell her a couple cigs. I said oh sorry I don't smoke and she gives me this look like I'm an asshole so I stick the joint in her face and she immediately starts apologizing. 

I got some video of anthrax, slayer and Motörhead playing, I don't know how it will sound once uploaded but I'll look into that tomorrow!

We left before Slipknot took the stage to beat traffic. I used to love them many years ago but pretty much over them now. Plus I wanted to get home to my children


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 1, 2012)

Smoked a little bit of skunk #1 and am so high! This is the first time I've had quality bud in at least a year....ran across this and had to share....one of the funniest skits ever imo  Dave Chappelle as Rick James 

[video=youtube_share;BGs8yf2zsHM]http://youtu.be/BGs8yf2zsHM[/video]


----------



## SFguy (Jul 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Obviously a lot of posts have been deleted, but it all seemed pretty lame and shameful. Can't we just be nice to people??? Who cares what they are or what they claim to be. As long as they are nice to you, be nice back. It's only the tinternet
> 
> Oh, btw, I am 6 foot 3, chisseled chin, got all my hair, six pack included, 30 inch waist, 34 inch inside leg, 9 inch 3rd leg with girth! deep brown eyes, can basically fuck any bird I want, when I want, women just literally fall at my feet trying to grab me and pull my boxers down....lifes a chore being so good fucking looking. Anyone going to ask me to prove it???? probably not.......(cause they know it's true, lmfao)
> 
> ...


a 5k btu has been keepin me under 85 degrees im soo happy i got it, i totally needed it i would beoo sad right now if i didnt have it...


----------



## SFguy (Jul 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> You will be able to place the 400 closer to the canopy than a 600.


depending on temps, my 400 stresses my babes.., Hass no glass and is not an A/C hood.. my A/C 600's the plants can literally touch the glass w/o burning again depending on temps


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok, now my Mensa memory has kicked in. I remember exactly when you hooked up with RIU'er Jin. I at the time had been following his thread and was lurking as there was just constant flames on his thread and it was all getting a bit "bore offish", I posted a comment and remember you saying in retort "this is not a flame thread, people like that are not welcome" - or words to that effect", lol. Oh how you have learned. I remember now thinking, should I post something and thought better of it and went on my way. I think Jin was even offering to help you dial in your grow and as usual he started his RIU user love affair. He seems to love the shit out of people, then hate the shit out of them...there doesn't seem to be any inbetween ground with that guy, lol. SO really, it doesn't surprise me that is where it all started. And makes me think even more, just forget it, it's pathetic. You don't look like a teenage girl so I am sure your maturity level and intelligence will make you appreciate that. FORGET THEM!!! In a week they will be concentrating flaming and making someone elses life a misery. I apologise for the way people on the 6 acted, Bobo and droman are both good guys in my eyes.



mensabarbie said:


> truthfully, i started it all. inadvertently...
> 
> I've been subbd to Lordjins grow since I joined RIU. He befriended me and I've been over to his place and seen his grow. He lent me some bubbler pumps and a piece since mine met the sidewalk and shattered. he offered to build me a scrog and join my collective. when I followed up with him, he wasn't responding and his PMs were full so I called him out on his thread. he said I should get the hint and a flame war ensued. he called me old and flabby etc trying to hurt me (didn't) so I posted a pair of nude pics proving I am not flabby (old is relative/subjective). Then I put the bare ass pic as my pic of me on the pic of yourself thread_* AS A JOKE*_. that got April the Mod's goat and she started lecturing me in a series of PMs that I barely skimmed and deleted (eyeroll). I pointed out that I didn't know nudity was not allowed since lordjin isn't even growing right now but has a grow journal thread that is full of NOTHING BUT FULLY NUDE WOMEN ALL THE TIME. photographers and their troll buddies get their jollies that way I guess.
> then somebody took issue with my signature (which is also a sign people are too fucking serious on here). the mob mentality of LordJin supporters and pic collector haters and doubting Thomases snowballed. in no time flat I went from having a good day to feeling really low. I had to post a pic of myself to prove I was who I claimed to be.
> ...





bud7144 said:


> Here's my ladies enjoying some Cali sun in the greenhouse.
> View attachment 2235048View attachment 2235049View attachment 2235052


Will you grow those out in pots or are they going into the ground Bud?



supchaka said:


> There was a grip of people at Mayhem Festival. This was early still and not even the main stage.
> View attachment 2235347
> I ended up bringing 4 j's in my wife's boob  there was more weed smoking going on there than I've yet to see at a show.
> i was smoking one of those j's with a guy and this chick was tapping me on the back so I turn around expecting her to want herb and she asks me to sell her a couple cigs. I said oh sorry I don't smoke and she gives me this look like I'm an asshole so I stick the joint in her face and she immediately starts apologizing.
> ...


Looks like a fun day lad. Ramalama in there for sure....


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

Good to know SFguy. Not seen you around for a bit......

The one I was looking at was a portable one, do you have to have the air flow coming from outside for those things to operate efficiently? (i.e looked like it had ducting going into it!)



SFguy said:


> a 5k btu has been keepin me under 85 degrees im soo happy i got it, i totally needed it i would beoo sad right now if i didnt have it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2012)

man air con is a real dilemma, the first dude who can invent an awesome one which doesn't need venting and can just sit and make cold with not heat should get a growers nobel or something. still can't believe it got that hot in your cab D.

mind mine was 31.5 at midday so i knocked one of the 6's off


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

It was around 35 that day someone told me....incredible. Just uncomfortable here with so much humidity though. Cab is staying well under 30, I am also rocking the 400 through the mid day hours in the last couple of weeks...

Got a couple of strains that look like they could be taken now (week 6) but will probably give em until end of week. Pics uploading......


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

Ugly OG....aka OG kush, lol. Seriously one of the ugliest OG pheno's I have grown I think. I just don't dig it's looks, but fuk me at just over 6 weeks, like the KKxCDxStomperOG, it looks pretty ready to me.
the wind damage didn't really help it's looks either....fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.





Swollen calyxes...





















Peace,

DST

EDIT: And remember folks, I am not using Boosters, Ripeners, Finishers..


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

Lady J I LOVE Dave Chappelle and CHarlie Murphy's True hollywood stories. Everybody needs to tivo this episode. laff your ass off over and over

"what did the five fingers say to the face? SLAP!!!!!" ROFL



Lady.J said:


> Smoked a little bit of skunk #1 and am so high! This is the first time I've had quality bud in at least a year....ran across this and had to share....one of the funniest skits ever imo  Dave Chappelle as Rick James
> 
> [video=youtube_share;BGs8yf2zsHM]http://youtu.be/BGs8yf2zsHM[/video]


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

Lordjin does seem to start out loving somebody and then hating them. even the guy who gave him his last cuts for his last grow (323cheezy) chimed in to defend me when the flaming started. I guess those two got a divorce. anyway, I am a _*happy happy happy*_ friendly social person but I'm a tough broad, a gangsta, too. 
a great friend and a terrible enemy. 

I'm a few weeks from the chop and starting to get hyped. anybody running CO2 generators and have any input on the impact? never used them before. I bought a used one and it didn't fire so I have had to go without so far. how much yield did I lose as a result?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

i've seen CO2 do some pretty amazing things for grow ops. That being said, it's really hard to calculate loss. Just focus more on your gains.  If you do good with harvest, re invest!


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

i changed my signature since it's such a lightning rod issue (damn, people, calm down)


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol . . i'm sure that will keep people a lot happier. yes, sarcasm is for breakfast now too. Where'd you pick up the cannabis culture if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

btw the previous signature wasn't sarcasm but it was humorous, at least to me.

where did I pick up the cannabis culture? well the FBI told me to pretend I was a grower .... JOKING ! JOKING! 

I've been a stoner since high school? (perplexed because I assumed that was true of everyone here....)




Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Lol . . i'm sure that will keep people a lot happier. yes, sarcasm is for breakfast now too. Where'd you pick up the cannabis culture if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

For sure but, growing isn't something that a lot of girls just decide to pick up. It's usually a skill set that is kind of inherited if you know what I mean. And so far i've met way too many ppl here that don't have a damn thing to do with cannabis except for this forum. lol


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Ok, now my Mensa memory has kicked in. I remember exactly when you hooked up with RIU'er Jin. I at the time had been following his thread and was lurking as there was just constant flames on his thread and it was all getting a bit "bore offish", I posted a comment and remember you saying in retort "this is not a flame thread, people like that are not welcome" - or words to that effect", lol. Oh how you have learned. I remember now thinking, should I post something and thought better of it and went on my way. I think Jin was even offering to help you dial in your grow and as usual he started his RIU user love affair. He seems to love the shit out of people, then hate the shit out of them...there doesn't seem to be any inbetween ground with that guy, lol. SO really, it doesn't surprise me that is where it all started. And makes me think even more, just forget it, it's pathetic. You don't look like a teenage girl so I am sure your maturity level and intelligence will make you appreciate that. FORGET THEM!!! In a week they will be concentrating flaming and making someone elses life a misery. I apologise for the way people on the 6 acted, Bobo and droman are both good guys in my eyes..


thank you for apologizing. you and one other person did apologize. frankly I think anyone who accused/doubted/flamed me should apologize but it takes balls to do that and I'm pretty sure they don't have any.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

i've kind of noticed that it's a boys club by the parties my hydro store has. I have a degree in Botany/Molecular biology. I am a gardener. I grow blueberries, limes. lemons, lettuces, tomatoes, herbs, roses, gladiolus and all kinds of annuals and perennials. I eat a ton of blueberries...
needless to say I have a mentor who is a guy and I have to give him credit. I am also a pretty good cook so between being a scientist and a cook I really don't find this that difficult. it's easy and I like it. 



Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> For sure but, growing isn't something that a lot of girls just decide to pick up. It's usually a skill set that is kind of inherited if you know what I mean. And so far i've met way too many ppl here that don't have a damn thing to do with cannabis except for this forum. lol


----------



## SFguy (Jul 1, 2012)

ill throw up some shots of my outdoor garden tomorrow, squash, melons, cukes, tomatoes, peppers, basil, and some tiny corn... 

i LOVE GRDENING its soo reaxing and keeps my job from getting to me... great escape


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

That's awesome. I guess if you are a botanist it really would come naturally. lol I feel like ever since i've been around the grow scene I have kind of picked up a whole new passion for other plants as well. It feels like after you do marijuana everything else is a breeze.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2012)

hot, cooks, grows, and probably grows better than a load of us. no wonder some were threatened lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

My pleasure, but I am apoligising on their behalf, I feel I have no need to apologise myself. Perhaps you should apologise to me for treating me like some sort of flame artist when I commented on Jins threead that time.......lol (that's friendly banter in case you wondered) 

In my experience, you will end up angry and annoyed in life if you expect everyone to apologise to you when they do something that cleary isn't right.....I am not religious, but I do forgive and forget easily, it makes me feel like I have a higher level of being. No need to get angry and annoyed with other peoples wrongs, even if they are directed at you. This is something that was brought to the forth and I learned from when I started running my own business. Someone with a lot of power and money decided to play funny buggers with me and my biz partner. 10's of thousands of euros and court dates later we won, but were practically bust.....so what, we survived and we are stonger now. Take these life exercises as character and strength builders.

Okay, I hope we are all done and can have some fun growing and sharing stuff that makes us smile!



mensabarbie said:


> thank you for apologizing. you and one other person did apologize. frankly I think anyone who accused/doubted/flamed me should apologize but it takes balls to do that and I'm pretty sure they don't have any.



And where are these bloody competition entries people!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

Exactly, people are going to hate....the art is in rising above it.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hot, cooks, grows, and probably grows better than a load of us. no wonder some were threatened lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

So what do you usually cook on a parabola, mensa? 

Just came across this~~~ 
[video=youtube;sYM4sMpM2QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYM4sMpM2QU&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
Mernin 6-as. 



EDIT~ Dez bro, did you get my pm? 





Scoped some outdoor spots this morning just as the sun was rising, I may be able to work this, nothing huge but enough. I decided against setting up an indoor grow because I have a smart meter and got freaked out by it... 
Anyone else on the 6 have a smart meter???


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Exactly, people are going to hate....the art is in rising above it.


I totally agree. unfortunately I have a strong ego that loves to drag me into these fights. people keep taking shots at me and i keep taking the bait. I guess the moderators don't really step in around here to chastise anybody.
too bad we can't just have a private thread with only me, don gin, doobie, DST, finshaggy and like 5 other people so we can stay on the topic of growing.

edit: that said I probably should get the hell out of here and let you guys enjoy. as long as I'm around there's gonna be trouble.

peace,


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

I was under the impression that the 600 was open to almost any kind of discussion.

The conspiracy theorist in me~~~~~ 

[video=youtube;TXFAJqIlJN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXFAJqIlJN4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

i understood. i agree. i agree and i agree. 
you can't go through life looking for opportunities to take offense. lucky for me I have memory loss so I don't hold grudges. however, I don't want to go thru life battling people just because I make a good target for them. 
however, I am a target here so I will be battled with. so I will leave you guys to enjoy. 
I will miss you. 



DST said:


> My pleasure, but I am apoligising on their behalf, I feel I have no need to apologise myself. Perhaps you should apologise to me for treating me like some sort of flame artist when I commented on Jins threead that time.......lol (that's friendly banter in case you wondered)
> 
> In my experience, you will end up angry and annoyed in life if you expect everyone to apologise to you when they do something that cleary isn't right.....I am not religious, but I do forgive and forget easily, it makes me feel like I have a higher level of being. No need to get angry and annoyed with other peoples wrongs, even if they are directed at you. This is something that was brought to the forth and I learned from when I started running my own business. Someone with a lot of power and money decided to play funny buggers with me and my biz partner. 10's of thousands of euros and court dates later we won, but were practically bust.....so what, we survived and we are stonger now. Take these life exercises as character and strength builders.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

What's wrong? Hope I'm not chasing you off? I was sincerely interested in your parabola cooking.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2012)

these are the days of our lives...........






^^^^flame that.............


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a complete outsider surrounding this whole issue, and actually don't even know the half of what went on here but I gotta tell ya, this has got to be one of the longest goodbyes I've seen on RIU. You're like Colombo coming back in to say one more thing. 


Someone mention gardens?

Peppers. Hot and Sweet Banana and Red Shepherds


Early fruiting Roma plums and Cherry Toms


My garden pride, San Marzano plums. I will be harvesting seeds from these. 



Have a great day everyone. Happy Canada Day!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

Happy Canada day! Didn't even know. Yoveggies look great duchie.

G- I'm high just looking at that! Are you really gonna light that? Haha would be awesome if you did.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 1, 2012)

supchaka said:


> My brother Schmitty knows the group real well. I wanted to try out to be another singer since there are so many members anyways whats 1 more...and it puts a strain on his throte during tours. I sound alot like him so I thought it would work but the band was already established and touring. My brothers friend Amy was banging the singer for a while.
> Joey the drummer is the sickest drummer Ive ever heard. He's the real deal! When they lost a member it broke their hearts.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

Yum Yum!!!!!


genuity said:


> these are the days of our lives...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vegetables Duchie. I tried peppers last year and they just got infested with aphides. NO matter what I done...in the end I just binned them, ffs. My Docle Rossa toms are taking over the greenhouse though


duchieman said:


> I'm a complete outsider surrounding this whole issue, and actually don't even know the half of what went on here but I gotta tell ya, this has got to be one of the longest goodbyes I've seen on RIU. You're like Colombo coming back in to say one more thing.
> 
> 
> Someone mention gardens?
> ...


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2012)

well whodat,i had to take a ball out,to save for my b-day blast,but i did take a big blast for alls of yous.......lol











im a lil lite headed.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

Ish nice yesh!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You're like Colombo coming back in to say one more thing.


 had me crackin' up...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

Excellent G! I just hit on a keify dog bowl... Feeling A-0k 


So D, does keif count in the contest? Dry ice extraction...


----------



## SFguy (Jul 1, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> So what do you usually cook on a parabola, mensa?
> 
> Just came across this~~~
> [video=youtube;sYM4sMpM2QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYM4sMpM2QU&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> ...


 iv had a smart meter for several months with zero issues , heres my take. its only a digial meter as opposed to a analog/manual/spinning wheels one. its easier to read.

my moms new husband (1yr)works for PG&E and iv had several questions about the smart meters and hes pretty much said they dont digitallreport anything you still have to manually read it. kow what day of the month the meter reader cmes and have a chat with him ask a few questions as a Concerned citizen..


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2012)

LOL everyone still on the same topic?

whodat, I got a smart meter, but then again, I'm supposedly legal, so a little different scenario.

Mayhem looks like fun chaka. Hope it wasn't too hot up there.

Duchie, love all the green man. You got some skills.

Super funny shit. Landed in LDN a couple hours ago... didn't even make it out the airport before having some twat make a comment about 'those rude yanks'. My friend and wife were already in an elevator, this guy wants to go in and so do I, so I get in and he didn't think he had enough room... so I get a nice British welcome. Alls well though. I don't mind being the stupid american. Really green here. I can see why people like the summers here. Football on the way, test cricket on TV... life is awesome.

Oh, my one contribution to the ongoing debate or whatever. In my opinion someone has a terrible judge of character, ignoring people they should listen to, and listening very closely to people they should ignore. It's an exercise in futility. Always something going on in the 600.

Sorry, I got nothing about growing. At all.

Thanks again D. Really really really appreciate it bru.


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 1, 2012)

Will you grow those out in pots or are they going into the ground Bud?

Most of those ladies are are actually going indoors to finish and the rest will be potted. But i might try one in the ground this year, i tried last year and got junk so im determined to get it right this year.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 1, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> So what do you usually cook on a parabola, mensa?
> 
> Just came across this~~~
> [video=youtube;sYM4sMpM2QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYM4sMpM2QU&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> ...


I don't have a smart meter, didn't even know what one was until I read your post and researched it. What's your concern?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2012)

Some people's concerns seem to be that a Smart Meter gives the power companies the ability to monitor power usage.
This allows for automatically flagging an account that seems to have suspicious power usage habits and/or amounts.
Further are the concerns for the flagged account's information to be automatically forwarded to LEO at any level of jurisdiction.

Not sure if it's truly happening, but it's all possible now with the Smart Meters.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks doob! That was my main concern.
Iv also looked into the harfull effects they have on your body because of whatever frequency they give off. 

Happy two thousandth post in the 600 btw!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 1, 2012)

they arent monitoring smart meters like that....meter reader still has to go out...its just they check 1 in 10 or sumthin like that(they never check mine but regularly check my neighbors)....as far as reporting practices...the smart meters havent increased reports or flagging for suspicion...i dont know this for fact, its just that there's a ton of growhouses in humboldt with smart meters and if flagging or reporting had gone up then there'd be way more busts goin down...there's way more home invasions than busts here


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man air con is a real dilemma, the first dude who can invent an awesome one which doesn't need venting and can just sit and make cold with not heat should get a growers nobel or something. still can't believe it got that hot in your cab D.
> 
> mind mine was 31.5 at midday so i knocked one of the 6's off


Hmmm stay there I may just have one in the back sir..........this kinda thing any good to ya?
http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/ice_flow/ice_flow_product_information.php


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> they arent monitoring smart meters like that....meter reader still has to go out...its just they check 1 in 10 or sumthin like that(they never check mine but regularly check my neighbors)....as far as reporting practices...the smart meters havent increased reports or flagging for suspicion...i dont know this for fact, its just that there's a ton of growhouses in humboldt with smart meters and if flagging or reporting had gone up then there'd be way more busts goin down...there's way more home invasions than busts here


Where I'm at they drive by the houses & apartments at a slow speed to collect the info remotely and automatically.
We live in an apartment, so ours is checked individually and not averaged, and I would presume it would be no matter for all houses to be scanned in the same manner.
One of these days everyone will have Genius Meters that are broadcasting directly to the power companies (could send pulsed feedback signals through the existing power systems using packet data for continuous real-time reporting, or just have a contract with cable companies to interface their meters through the internet).

But I live in a bud-friendly state, with a power company that seems to be more concerned with bills being paid, and power not being stolen.

I let them know I grow cannabis with the use of smoke signals. 

Lots & lots of smoke signals.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 1, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks doob! That was my main concern.
> Iv also looked into the harfull effects they have on your body because of whatever frequency they give off.
> 
> Happy two thousandth post in the 600 btw!


I had mine changed back from Smart Meter to regular meter (it's easy to do, Whodat, as long as the energy bill is in your name). Cost me $75, plus a $10 monthly fee... but I'm with you. I worry about the crazy radio frequencies being put off by those things... that, and I just feel that constant ability to monitor my energy usage is none of their business, regardless of what they say. PRIVACY is our right. I still have two more that I have to get switched out of my building for that same reason. 

Sorry to those of you in the 6-0-0 who I offended. I know I wasn't nice. I just have a low tolerance for some people, sometimes (and by the way, I have no problem w/ female growers-- I love DAT, kiki, etc they are awesome, and super knowledgeable peeps). That's no excuse either way. I, for the record, never claimed she wasn't who she said she was. I just thought... well, it doesn't matter. It's done now, and I'm rocking the ignore feature. Peace and love.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2012)

I like to send "SOS" in morse code to them by flipping a high-current appliance on & off to see if anyone is paying attention.

dit-dit-dit-da-da-da-dit-dit-dit
dit-dit-dit-da-da-da-dit-dit-dit
dit-dit-dit-da-da-da-dit-dit-dit

So far: no response.
No one loves me at PG&E...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey thanks guys. I'm pretty happy with how my gardens turning out too. It really does have a lot to do with hanging out here and learning what I have the past couple of years. I can't wait until next year now. This garden is just too small now. lol

I have a smart meter and haven't seen a meter reader since it was installed. We have three different peak times. Off Peak; 7am to 7pm, and then there's MID and ON peaks which alternate between Summer and Winter blocks. They each have a kW/h rate. When I go online and look at my account I can see my kW/h used hour by hour for any day I select. We do really good at doing things OFF peak and you can definitely see out usage increase every evening around the 6 to 9 slot and then quite down some. 

I have baseboard heaters that use up to 1500 watts each and in the summer there's the A/C. Lot's of other appliances and such that we use that draw current like our lamps do so I really can't see how they'd be able to notice, or better yet, differentiate anything from 600 to 1200W. Anything more and I may get concerned myself I think.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi, duchie 

Agreed.
Appliances that consume a couple thousand KW/hr, or maybe even more, depending on their "average usage" statistics, would slip right under the radar I'd imagine.
If people don't need heat, they need A/C, so I'd imagine it's no big thing.
Something to be aware of, but not fretted over unless going crazy with the grow size in a non-MMJ area or without proper papers in an MMJ area.
Sigh...
You'd think if they *REALLY* wanted a pacified civilian population they'd go 180-degrees and enact the "*Mandatory Usage: National Cannabis Horticultural Initiative*" (*M.U.N.C.H.I.*) and start us young & keep us medicated to the grave...
...but _*NOOOOOOOO*__*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2012)

If I have to be oppressed that's the only way I'd want it. 

So here's a laugh. Or at least I think it is, particularly because I know the bozo's that just moved out upstairs. They handed over the keys and pulled out by noon and they left us a mess to clean up let me tell you. Anyway, I go into the room where my garden's going to go, open a closet and look down at a handful of dried fan leaves, staples all up and down the drywall with little bits of foil sticking out of them. I tell ya I had to howl when I think about my garden sitting right under it. hehe. Well...back to work.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> I was waiting for the global mod to contact me, hence the L O N G goodbye. however, thanks for the hint. I don't think the global mod is gonna delete me so I will delete myself. peace.


 Again, I have no idea what really went on here, nor to I care to, but as far as you go I have no opinion or judgement of you whatsoever, yet. With that said, I'm not too concerned whether you leave or not, I was just pointing something out that I observed. Whatever you decide I hope it works out for you. 

Funny thing. I was talking with my daughter the other day about when I was her age, before computers and instant messaging, we spoke verbally and sometimes things came out of our mouths before we could give it any sober second thought. Today, they have to type everything they say, or even better, upload everything they share, which comes with an ample amount of time to consider your words or actions, and they still say and do things they wish they could take back.

Too bad, so sad. What's done is done. Yada yada...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

MUNCHIE! Lol, there have been manditory hemp growing laws throughout both world wars.

Duchie, hahahahaha thats some funny shit! Shitty people usially have shitty gardens


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> If I have to be oppressed that's the only way I'd want it.
> 
> So here's a laugh. Or at least I think it is, particularly because I know the bozo's that just moved out upstairs. They handed over the keys and pulled out by noon and they left us a mess to clean up let me tell you. Anyway, I go into the room where my garden's going to go, open a closet and look down at a handful of dried fan leaves, staples all up and down the drywall with little bits of foil sticking out of them. I tell ya I had to howl when I think about my garden sitting right under it. hehe. Well...back to work.


what's funny is that he's been above you while your odors and smells have drifting into his place he's thinking about you, "if he only knew...."


cof


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2012)

Amazing how fast her rep bar grew in such a short time lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> what's funny is that he's been above you while your odors and smells have drifting into his place he's thinking about you, "if he only knew...."
> 
> 
> cof


And he was probably wondering why his ona gel & carbon filter seemed to have only sporadic effect.
Little did he know the Devious Duchieman was down below him, gaslighting him with dank aromas at every turn!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I like to send "SOS" in morse code to them by flipping a high-current appliance on & off to see if anyone is paying attention.
> 
> dit-dit-dit-da-da-da-dit-dit-dit
> dit-dit-dit-da-da-da-dit-dit-dit
> ...



[video=youtube;vLFF2P8fInI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLFF2P8fInI[/video]





Thanks for the feedback on the smart meters. I dont have the balls to grow indoor right now.

Have you had your daily dose of melons?!?! If not Iv had enough for all of us lol.











Edit: Piece of shit photobucket! loading pics partially!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some people's concerns seem to be that a Smart Meter gives the power companies the ability to monitor power usage.
> This allows for automatically flagging an account that seems to have suspicious power usage habits and/or amounts.
> Further are the concerns for the flagged account's information to be automatically forwarded to LEO at any level of jurisdiction.
> 
> Not sure if it's truly happening, but it's all possible now with the Smart Meters.





whodatnation said:


> Thanks doob! That was my main concern.
> Iv also looked into the harfull effects they have on your body because of whatever frequency they give off.
> 
> Happy two thousandth post in the 600 btw!


Yeah I read both of those possibilities. Don't see the purpose of them really. The way I see it the power company would be stupid to flag anyone b/c they're good paying customers right? lol 

Have a great week 600 peeps.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2012)

My boy was looking so handsome when I put him out this morning but the winds have been a beating him!
Here he was in the morning.
View attachment 2236502
In case anyone has never got to see wind damage firsthand. Could be misinterpreted as nute problems to some!


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> what's funny is that he's been above you while your odors and smells have drifting into his place he's thinking about you, "if he only knew...."
> 
> 
> cof


 Or he's been thinking "Damn my shit smells good. Why don't it smoke that way???" LOL


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2012)

He's some video I uploaded 
[video=youtube;raucnNKG54k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raucnNKG54k&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

Monday is day 14!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Colombo here. bye for realsies this time. thanks for the bright moments in an otherwise fucked up experience. thanks for the welcome from schwag and DST and whodat and billcollector and a few others. some of you really should be nicer to strangers.
> happy growing


I know. You're right.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

supchaka said:


> My boy was looking so handsome when I put him out this morning but the winds have been a beating him!
> Here he was in the morning.
> View attachment 2236502
> In case anyone has never got to see wind damage firsthand. Could be misinterpreted as nute problems to some!
> View attachment 2236495View attachment 2236503View attachment 2236504


My caramelicious played patty-cake with the fan. I used to trim her back, but now I let the fan do it, then sweep the clippings =P


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 1, 2012)

How goes it all??
Been busy all day and didnt get a chance to post or read much. Decided to smoke some White rhino I had jarred for like 5 months. I forgot the head high and the great smell and thick smoke!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 1, 2012)

i cut a couple sample buds...day 47...about 90/10 cloudy/clear...should be perfect in 7-10 days...right on schedule lol
too many  and i forgot to take pics so i'll get those up in the mornin.

happy july 6'ers


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone want to come with me to see KISS and Motley Crue August 14th, 2012 Irvine, Ca??? I am going!!!

Hope all you Sixers had a great weekend!

Duch them Romas are looking great bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Morning Ladies (I am talking to your plants BTW) and Sixers.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2012)

Morning bru.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QIoiEB3ynHQ]http://youtu.be/QIoiEB3ynHQ[/video]
morning guys and gals


----------



## budolskie (Jul 2, 2012)

quick update gona flip on friday i think what yous lads recon i snapped the top off number 7 by mistake and shes flying iv just cut all the ties to let them get a little hieght this week


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking good for flipping Bud.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2012)

I accidently vegged a casey a bit too long lol










Ive had to bend the main stalk twice, its proper gnarly. I think i should flipping flip dat bitch


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like you need to scrog her mate....otherwise you'll have a nightmare on yer hands.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

My Jake Blues cut is no more.....

Gonna drop some Deep Blue F3's in search of the holy short and fat F4s


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree about both responses you gave D. That cj is gonna be a beast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Hows sunny London Jig?


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2012)

Long live jake and his off spring lol, gotta bag of back crosssed jake and livers i should have a play with.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2012)

Not so sunny, hehe. Was bright as anything I ever seen yesterday though. Fuck me I don't know how you guys deal with all the light!?! Woke up this morning at 5:30 and it was bright as day. Didn't get dark like till bout 9:45 last night. FFS! Someone turn the sun down over here lol.

Hoping to meet up with a few friends in the coming days.

Wife just woke up after about 16 hours and is already trying to plan our day. Damn woman, you only been up 30 seconds.

Fernando torres made good coming on as sub. Hope you guys' monday is going good.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr. West. What's with the fence in your closet? Trying to get that outdoors feel?




curious old fart said:


> what's funny is that he's been above you while your odors and smells have drifting into his place he's thinking about you, "if he only knew...."
> 
> 
> cof





4X4Brat said:


> Or he's been thinking "Damn my shit smells good. Why don't it smoke that way???" LOL





DoobieBrother said:


> And he was probably wondering why his ona gel & carbon filter seemed to have only sporadic effect.
> Little did he know the Devious Duchieman was down below him, gaslighting him with dank aromas at every turn!


First. I must say that I am a little hurt that you guys think I can't keep my odour (odor) under control. I work really hard to make sure people can't smell what I'm up to. 

Second. I'm betting he didn't get far into vegging and probably tried using one of his reptile bulbs or a work light. Anyway, they're gone now so I can go back to intelligent conversation with myself






F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Anyone want to come with me to see KISS and Motley Crue August 14th, 2012 Irvine, Ca??? I am going!!!
> 
> Hope all you Sixers had a great weekend!
> 
> ...


Thanks FM. I'm looking forward to some nice sauces out of them.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2012)

Im up at 530 every morning. lol didn't realise the sun was a lazy cunt down south lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

I've still got a load of his jizzness.......


mr west said:


> Long live jake and his off spring lol, gotta bag of back crosssed jake and livers i should have a play with.


Sorry to all you parents, but WTF where Spain all about last night??!?!?!?!?! Even my good wife was shouting, "Get the fuckin kids of the pitch ffs", lol. Was that them trying to show themselves as "modern men" or something. It was all rather amusing nonetheless.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

How many hours to back up and re-install a computer system.....snore.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I've still got a load of his jizzness.......
> 
> 
> Sorry to all you parents, but WTF where Spain all about last night??!?!?!?!?! Even my good wife was shouting, "Get the fuckin kids of the pitch ffs", lol. Was that them trying to show themselves as "modern men" or something. It was all rather amusing nonetheless.


Wow D... you guys sure are something. Me and Mrs. jig thought it was the cutest thing ever and was about the best part of the broadcast. I just loved seeing Torres with both kids in his arms, and when they were all running around by the goal... OMG! I kinda make myself sick, haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> How many hours to back up and re-install a computer system.....snore.


Quite a few sir. To get everything as you like it and things installed/ downloaded, maybe 4. It doesn't take too long if you are just doing a dirty job, but if you want every program you have now, and all the settings right, and any info you have on yours transfered over, like email contacts and such (if you use an email program vs. webmail).


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello 600ers lol

Im after a couple of bubble bags an could do with some advice please, I need to no what 2 bags i need to make my hash, i want 1 thats gunna let the good stuff i want through an 1 thats gunna catch that goodness lol what sizes are best for this? sorry for bein lazy an not lookin around for the answer, sayin that this place is probs the best place to look lol
thanks in advance peeps!

P.S any 1 else been unsubbed to the 600 with out doin it them selfs? only noticed earlier cos could see DST postin on here on my profile.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

here's my sample buds...cut yesterday, day 46 of 12/12


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hello 600ers lol
> 
> Im after a couple of bubble bags an could do with some advice please, I need to no what 2 bags i need to make my hash, i want 1 thats gunna let the good stuff i want through an 1 thats gunna catch that goodness lol what sizes are best for this? sorry for bein lazy an not lookin around for the answer, sayin that this place is probs the best place to look lol
> thanks in advance peeps!
> ...


Pukka i got these bag http://sprungbags.bigcartel.com/cart
They are cheap and work well The 5 gallon kit comes with everything you need for around 80$ plus a free press kit. Ive used them 4 times(2 Ice Water Hash Runs and 2 Keif Runs) and they are still going strong

On another note heres my 
Afgooey Day 49 Thinking Of Harvesting In 7-14 Days















Durban Poison (Colorado Cut) 
Day 30















And Alien Bomb
Day 21


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

I used 220 to make this  Dry ice.

And a little of what Im smoking on.

Edit: sauce, looking bauss.





















If photobucket phucks up this post (like the last one and my garden update) Im gonna break something...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> If photobucket phucks up this post (like the last one and my garden update) Im gonna break something...


Famous last words before the trip to the ER.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

Genuity~ heres some black diamond watermelon... same variety your growing right?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank for the reply hotsause, the link you posted doesnt work my end bro, just goes to a empty shoppin cart, what are the 2 sizes you got, so i can look for myself im in the UK so a little harder to get............plants look amazin btw

Whodat so is the 220 size i need to let the goodness through? what size to catch it?............now thats what im after that hash looks lovely!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Famous last words before the trip to the ER.


Who needs an ER with all that hash?!?! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

220 works good for dry ice extraction, not so good for Ice-water extraction.

Pukka, you will need a 20 or 25 bag to catch your trichs, and a 120 or 160 bag to filter out the bad shit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thank for the reply hotsause, the link you posted doesnt work my end bro, just goes to a empty shoppin cart, what are the 2 sizes you got, so i can look for myself im in the UK so a little harder to get.
> 
> Whodat so is the 220 size in need to let the goodness through? what size to catch it?


Im not positive, but mine came out pretty good and all I used was 220 with the dry ice method... Im no hash maker though, Id wait for someone ells more experienced to chime in... Thats the only time Iv ever used bags now that I think about it! lol


edit: bills got the quick fingers today.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250741195041&refid=store

Same bags I got and they work great!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> Long live jake and his off spring lol, gotta bag of back crosssed jake and livers i should have a play with.


Looking good Mr.West, I got a question for you. I have a DPQ F2 growing right not vegging, does this strain stretch a lot during flowering?


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

if you are a DIY sorta guy, you can get various micron size screen/fabric/material thats made for crafts and sew your own bags...i bought a cheap set of bags from amazon a while back, they may still have those around...im pretty sure(if all u want is one grade of extract)all you need is the 25micron and the 220 micron...thats how i collect usually, just one grade(less draining)

oh and from experience...if you doin the ice and water(ive never done dry ice) run your material a second time...you'll get half as much as the first runthrough...i dont personally do a 3rd run, but u will get half as much as the second runthrough.

i have a 1gal set and usually get about 3g out of about 3/4oz trim(not sure...never weighed before extraction) on the first run...1.5g or less outta second...if i did a third it would be .75g or less

i remix/blend the material and let it settle again so each runthrough will add about 1/2hr and usually if a 3rd rinse is attempted the material gets soggy and starts sinking/clogging the screen

wow...i really didnt need to go off on the how to...but oh well...guess i should smoke my first bowl-o-the-day...i'm less wordy that way lmao


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 2, 2012)

I got the 5 Bag 5 Gallon Set http://sprungbags.bigcartel.com/product/5-bag-set-5-gallon


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Aye, Bills got it right, a 160 to get crap out, then a 75-110 to catch the personal stuff (if you add the 110 it just makes what you get in the 75 bag nicer).
And a 20 bag. Here's link to fleebay.uk
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/221045484902?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3377566d66

I think for what you are running the 1 gallon bags will be fine (you get a decent selection and they are cheap to start you off). You can get 5 gallon ones as well.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/221045484902?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3377566d66




PUKKA BUD said:


> Thank for the reply hotsause, the link you posted doesnt work my end bro, just goes to a empty shoppin cart, what are the 2 sizes you got, so i can look for myself im in the UK so a little harder to get............plants look amazin btw
> 
> Whodat so is the 220 size i need to let the goodness through? what size to catch it?............now thats what im after that hash looks lovely!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replys guys, old bills answered my Q so gunna nip an take a peak, id much rather buy some then make some but thanks for the tip bear!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

you make me barf too, pansey! lol......


jigfresh said:


> Wow D... you guys sure are something. Me and Mrs. jig thought it was the cutest thing ever and was about the best part of the broadcast. I just loved seeing Torres with both kids in his arms, and when they were all running around by the goal... OMG! I kinda make myself sick, haha.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye, Bills got it right, a 160 to get crap out, then a 75-110 to catch the personal stuff (if you add the 110 it just makes what you get in the 75 bag nicer).
> And a 20 bag. Here's link to fleebay.uk
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/221045484902?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3377566d66
> 
> ...


Thanks D snuck in there while i was typin, looks just what im after 1 gals will be sound for me!


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2012)

Its been a couple of years since i grew dpq, I think urll get bout an 18" stretch if memory serves me lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

D~ contest entry coming your way... get your reading glasses on lol


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

i was the same way....plus i dont have a sewin machine

i guess i should clarify...i have the 5bag set...but in a 1gal set its just not functional to make more than one grade of extract

like i said i get roughly 3g for fillin up my 1gal set...if i split that to 4 grades then there'd be less than a gram of each when its all done...as for filtering out the crap...correct me if im wrong but the last bag is supposed to produce the highest grade...and all the crap is left in the water....trichomes and trichome fragments should be larger than dirt particles...thats the whole reason these bags work so well am i wrong?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Just noticed DST that the link you posted in the pic you got 20, 45, 75, 150 and 220 but in the description it says 20, 75, 120, 160 and 220?!?!?!?!? lol has any 1 bought these? do you get the description or the pic bags? ill email them an ask 1st but just thought id ask......cheers D anyway still gunna get um, sound good for me!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

Iv used silk screen from the arts and crafts store (used for printing on clothing) but it clogged up quickly... Good for a small amounts though, imo.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 2, 2012)

I got your PM whodat. Check your spam but ill hit it again.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Question for you Sixxers

"I wonder what the potency/high difference is between normal trichs on calyx' and leaves as opposed to trichs that are found on Pistils?"


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2012)

I have always wondered that too. If you could smoke a bowl of pure pistils, what would the high be like.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

See even the stigma have trichs on them.

2nd question. These look like they have been pollinated... But i know I have no males ready to nut yet, and no hermies that I could find.

Can heat stress cause the same appearance?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

I think someone on here said they smoked a bowl of hairs only and got a sore throat, but really high. He had pics up of the hairiest buds ever lol. I cant remember who it was right now though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think someone on here said they smoked a bowl of hairs only and got a sore throat, but really high. He had pics up of the hairiest buds ever lol. I cant remember who it was right now though.


Flowamasta maybe?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

Iv smoked a bowl of pure pistils, it got me really high...


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Iv smoked a bowl of pure pistils, it got me really high...


I did that and it did nothing for me strange, must be strain related or something.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> D~ contest entry coming your way... get your reading glasses on lol


I liked the description!!!!! Please note eveyone, Pics are cool, but descriptions are a bonus!!!!



DaSmokinBear said:


> i was the same way....plus i dont have a sewin machine
> 
> i guess i should clarify...i have the 5bag set...but in a 1gal set its just not functional to make more than one grade of extract
> 
> like i said i get roughly 3g for fillin up my 1gal set...if i split that to 4 grades then there'd be less than a gram of each when its all done...as for filtering out the crap...correct me if im wrong but the last bag is supposed to produce the highest grade...and all the crap is left in the water....trichomes and trichome fragments should be larger than dirt particles...thats the whole reason these bags work so well am i wrong?


I think the best grade come in between 75-110. It's all about catching the biggest and cleanest bulbous heads. And they don't come in the 20micron bag. IF you let everything fall in there then yes, the grade is okay. But I normally give that away to peeps to be honest. 
And I have got around 22grams of bubble from using 115grams of pure headband bud once using a 1gallon set........



PUKKA BUD said:


> Just noticed DST that the link you posted in the pic you got 20, 45, 75, 150 and 220 but in the description it says 20, 75, 120, 160 and 220?!?!?!?!? lol has any 1 bought these? do you get the description or the pic bags? ill email them an ask 1st but just thought id ask......cheers D anyway still gunna get um, sound good for me!


I am sure I bought the same ones and they are the 20/75/120/160/220....from Canada, I think ithey are chinese..



billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2237286
> 
> See even the stigma have trichs on them.
> 
> ...


All sort of environmental factors can damage stigmas. (reminding peeps that a pistil is the stigma, ovary, and calyx) Of course pistils get you stoned, that's what makes up a bud, lol. Sorry, just being facetious...


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

but see...if u dont use multiple separation bags...just the material bag and the final bag...ur highest grade and mine are all together...and if its was allowed to settle properly, is just as clean...i just think it makes a better cannabanoid profile(probably why i think its a better grade)...all of this just could be placebo from my results and forming my own opinions....but i have made quite a bit of hash in the past 5 yrs


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 2, 2012)

I want to find a quarter drum set, used and beat up. Take the drum fabric off, and put micron fabric over the drums. Then throw on some thrashing metal, grab my colas, and....


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

So after smoking my Purple Urkle I dont think it matches reviews. Reviews say it is too strong for some users and smells like grapes. Mine isnt too strong, nor does it smell like grapes. It has a smell like lemon or pine...but does purple up nicely any yields well where the Urkle is a low yielder they say

Wondering if anyone knows of a strain that this might be?


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So after smoking my Purple Urkle I dont think it matches reviews. Reviews say it is too strong for some users and smells like grapes. Mine isnt too strong, nor does it smell like grapes. It has a smell like lemon or pine...but does purple up nicely any yields well where the Urkle is a low yielder they say
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows of a strain that this might be?


I know plenty kushes smell like lemon and pine...my sour kush definitely does. Is purple urkle homogeneous?


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 2, 2012)

i am NOOB!!! HELP!! quick please, i was going to order 400 watt metal halide grow kit (then switch to HPS when flowering comes around). If i run it 18on/6off how much electricty would it cost me a month? estimate is fine.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 2, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> i am NOOB!!! HELP!! quick please, i was going to order 400 watt metal halide grow kit (then switch to HPS when flowering comes around). If i run it 18on/6off how much electricty would it cost me a month? estimate is fine.


I think I read that on average, it'd be like 25 dollars more? Remember reading the info because I picked up a 400w too. But it really does depend where you live because some places are ridiculously higher than others.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I know plenty kushes smell like lemon and pine...my sour kush definitely does. Is purple urkle homogeneous?


I think what you are asking is if it has different phenos? It is a clone only and shouldnt vary much..

My avator represents a cola from this "PURPLE URKLE"


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Each to their own, Bear but full melt bubble is where it is at for me. Burn that and there is hardly any ash left, it melts just like erl. At the end of the day it naturally all depends on what product you put in to make the hash.



DaSmokinBear said:


> but see...if u dont use multiple separation bags...just the material bag and the final bag...ur highest grade and mine are all together...and if its was allowed to settle properly, is just as clean...i just think it makes a better cannabanoid profile(probably why i think its a better grade)...all of this just could be placebo from my results and forming my own opinions....but i have made quite a bit of hash in the past 5 yrs


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 2, 2012)

ok thats perfect I'm somewhere in FL(maybe not) but I'm really worried about my bill going up because my accountant would notice and bring notice of it to my pops. cfl's just aren't cutting it, waste of a time IMO but i've seen some good setups props to them cuz i couldn't accomplish anything with them. how do u check when someone replies without searching for the thread again?


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Thread Tools at top of the thread. Drop down menu, Subscribe to thread, click notify through User Panel. Check user panel for subscribed thread. Just tell your accountant you have just got a few new toys (pc, games, 2nd big screen tv, etc).


----------



## purple flowers (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah i just didn't want it to skyrocket cuz someone told me it would go up like $80. but thanks u the man


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Each to their own, Bear but full melt bubble is where it is at for me. Burn that and there is hardly any ash left, it melts just like erl. At the end of the day it naturally all depends on what product you put in to make the hash.


mine has all melted to barely any white ash in my bowl....bubblin and boilin almost to the very end...im not sayin the final bag is better than a mid bag...saying all grades together i think is better than any1 grade individually...i usually cut up any popcorn bud and use that with the sugar leaf...and thanks for the back and forth...i love discussion and i hope its easy to tell im not trying to argue a point but just chattin among peers


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

purple flowers said:


> Yeah i just didn't want it to skyrocket cuz someone told me it would go up like $80. but thanks u the man


Maybe that high as a total,, including cooling, fans, dehumidifier ect...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

Fig pr0n for the 600.
















Edit: JUST NOTICED THE 600 HAS OVER 1 MILLION VIEWS! crazy!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Fig pr0n for the 600.


nomnomnomnomnom....i love fresh figs...with some brie...maybe some salami...drool


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

hehe, no worries mate, that's what the 6 is for, intelligent discussion. Funny thing is, I have had the same discussion with my friend in Glasgow, he tells me he keeps his 20s and thinks the 75+ is garbage, lol......puzzling eh! 

I also use to run just 2 grades, 75 and 20, then I thought, ach, I'll give it a try with more seperation. And first time with the 75 I had this translucent amber hash that was superb. I just kept doing it the same since that. The hash balls I posted on the previous page are mainly 20micron though I got some cheese and livers trim, perhaps I'll save mesen some hassle and just run a 20 bag, lol....see what comes out. If I got time I'll do that this week and put some pics up and my thoughts! deal?


DaSmokinBear said:


> mine has all melted to barely any white ash in my bowl....bubblin and boilin almost to the very end...im not sayin the final bag is better than a mid bag...saying all grades together i think is better than any1 grade individually...i usually cut up any popcorn bud and use that with the sugar leaf...and thanks for the back and forth...i love discussion and i hope its easy to tell im not trying to argue a point but just chattin among peers





whodatnation said:


> Fig pr0n for the 600.


Figing lovely!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2012)

ill take a clone of that fig tree..........
dam,the skin is so dark on them melons you got going,im starting to think i got the bait-n-switch,done to me.
mine are looking like they will make it to 7 lbs max....


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

totally...i was also just thinking...even if it does have a better cannabanoid profile(no proof at all)...that doesn't mean that would be what effects every person the most...it may not be enjoyable at all to some1(i dont know them but they may be out there lol) the 75 micron may be your preferred effect zone...as long as we all achieve the effect we desire then all's good in the hood


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Gen, those Fairy stomper crosses, some proper strange phenos in them, but fuk me, seriously I could have choppped one of em last week and it wouldnt have even been 6 weeks

I don't see my fave pheno that I got the last time, but I kept a couple magic beans back (I hope!)


genuity said:


> ill take a clone of that fig tree..........
> dam,the skin is so dark on them melons you got going,im starting to think i got the bait-n-switch,done to me.
> mine are looking like they will make it to 7 lbs max....


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your Hash pic entry in the competition lad!!!!!



DaSmokinBear said:


> totally...i was also just thinking...even if it does have a better cannabanoid profile(no proof at all)...that doesn't mean that would be what effects every person the most...it may not be enjoyable at all to some1(i dont know them but they may be out there lol) the 75 micron may be your preferred effect zone...as long as we all achieve the effect we desire then all's good in the hood


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 2, 2012)

whens the deadline....i wanna use this runs trim but i dont harvest for another week+...i have other material i could use but....ive had that hash already....lmao


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, nort as purdy & tasty as whodat's fig, here's just a smidge of the ol' bud pR0nnage:

Deep Blue (F2) at about 4+ weeks


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

d- funny reason for editing lol.

G- not sure why someone would rip you off of a dollar pack of seeds lol, just give em more time,, the growth will amaze you.


Sweet looking bud doob! I'd take that overt fling fig any day! unless my fig was covered in trichs and smokable lol

G, I think I can take cuts of the figs in the beginning of spring, I'm sure I could get a few to ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2012)

Just need to make a Fig Newton-type extruder and get a supply of stiffened iso & blond hash to press out some new smokables:

Kief Newtons

Their slogan:

"An object at rest tends to stay that way..."


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2012)

cool beans D,im happy they are doing good for ya.

im about to pop the last 6 seeds>>?purp x candydrop(only got 6 seds from the dusting)
hope i can find a frosty/fruity/chemmy/fuely/funky/ pair of plants to work with,i wish i would of kept that ?purp around.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

On that note I tossed 20 or so ?purp x spacebomb #1 (short pheno) into some water  gonna dig me some holes and fill them with supersoil, donkey, and composted chicken manure.. Will be getting tea no doubt!
I no longer have the ?p cut either, plenty of dank genetics to go around though


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> It's that time again for a Picture competition.
> 
> Simple, we want to see *EXTRACTS*!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

uuggghhhh!!! I hate credit!! I dont use credit cards for 12 yrs and paid cash for all my cars, now they say I have no credit good nor bad. I cant get a loan, lender said apply for credit cards to get credit, I was denied for a secured card!! wtf!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

that sucks bass  I for one have never had a credit card. I thought about taking out a loan (if I could get one) and decided against it... Have never owed a penny and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> that sucks bass  I for one have never had a credit card. I thought about taking out a loan (if I could get one) and decided against it... Have never owed a penny and I want to keep it that way.


I dont have enough cash to buy a house thats for sure and without credit looks like I might he homeless.

Really stupid that I own a newish car and have no debt or bad credit, but If I did owe I could get a loan!! I think this society is f'd up!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

This society is fucked bass. The banking system is fucked. The political system is fucked. The legal system is fucked. Its all fucked... 
Kinda in that order too.

Try renting maybe?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> This society is fucked bass. The banking system is fucked. The political system is fucked. The legal system is fucked. Its all fucked...
> Kinda in that order too.
> 
> Try renting maybe?


They still run your credit score. They told me I dont have a score at all because I have no credit history lol.I
reaaaalllly dont wanna rent anyway. I hate to put money out and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> They still run your credit score. They told me I dont have a score at all because I have no credit history lol.I
> reaaaalllly dont wanna rent anyway. I hate to put money out and have nothing to show for it.



Youll have a roof over your head. Grow as much dank as you possibly can in three months then take a break if need be.


Donkeys are screaming at me,,, time to feed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Youll have a roof over your head. Grow as much dank as you possibly can in three months then take a break if need be.
> 
> 
> Donkeys are screaming at me,,, time to feed.


Hee Haw muthafucka


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Donkeys are screaming at me,,, time to feed.


I thought my in-laws were in florida....they must be on the move again...thanks for the heads up.


cof


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hee Haw muthafucka


fukin killin me!! lmfaorofl!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok I have a question for the 600...
I have a clone of Grape Krush, I took clones of her and flowered some. The smoke was good. I took more clones and flowered the mom. The smoke is 2x as strong. How is this possible? Both indoor grows same nutes etc....


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2012)

It has been said grasshopper that clones can become weaker than their donor. It is called stomatic rolaprication. You never want to take clones beyond the nectral filigial. This is cloning 101 man!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

So now my other clones will be average again? I mean my mom was a clone as well, only from a club. Who knows how many generations old she is?
I used same ferts, but used them differently., The less is more approach this time, that and half gro half bloom till over halfway through flower instead of switching 100% 2nd week flower. That and I ran plain water to them for last 3 weeks instead of 10 days.

I guess I did treat them pretty different now that I spelled it out lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So now my other clones will be average again? I mean my mom was a clone as well, only from a club. Who knows how many generations old she is?
> I used same ferts, but used them differently., The less is more approach this time, that and half gro half bloom till over halfway through flower instead of switching 100% 2nd week flower. That and I ran plain water to them for last 3 weeks instead of 10 days.
> 
> I guess I did treat them pretty different not that I spelled it out lol


Maybe you became a better grower??


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe you became a better grower??


I am hoping that is what it is.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2012)

I just want to know if anyone googled what I said.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2012)

I came up with only one hit when I googled it:

_"*WTF*!?!?!?!?!?!"_



*but it sounded WAY kool!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I just want to know if anyone googled what I said.


I googled it and no dice lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 2, 2012)

It sounded amazing. I bet DST will disagree, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone. How's things?

So in my new garden room I new that there were two, his and hers, closets where I planned to put my tents. What I didn't plan for was that it would work out this awesome!

Here's the two closets. Please note the drop ceiling both inside and outside of the closet.



Pop out one shelf and remove the rail and voila!




To top it off, I was left a very large wardrobe that was busted on the bottom that I easily repaired. I've been looking for a cabinet like this for a while now. Vegging on the top and drying cabinet on the bottom, sucking fresh air through passive intakes in the bottom for drying, then feeding the veg chamber and finally filtered out top using my 4" inline. It's even got a roll out drawer and a plastic drawer that fits right inside.



The future's so bright, I gotta wear shades.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2012)

That's freakin' awesome!!
Fits like a glove!
LIKE A GLOVE!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, you are psyching Duchie! Dual 6ers. . . gonna be d-o-p-e. . . I can't wait until she's all up and running!


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

supchaka, too funny dude!!!

Duchie, looks like that place has been waiting for you my man!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 3, 2012)

Coupla pics gettin chopped today or tomorrow


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

obviously sad because you have to chop early.........shame.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 3, 2012)

Got in one matey


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeh I read on your thread you were having to shut up shop for a bit lad, bummer.....hope it works out for you.

Here's some pics from the terrace.

Dogs getting ready for the flip......











The sun beating down on my outdoors (kind of makes them look yellow, lol. They are green though)







Exo





Livers






Group







Peace and sunshine,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

it's never that sunny in the dam outdoor pets this year d?


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Aye lad. The two at the side of the greenhouse are for outdoors. I got an outdoor journal somewhere that I started.

And no, it never is that sunny in the Dam, it's overcast again now, lol......


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Was trolling through my pics since I had to back them all up while doing a re-install, and came across this one......






Two entries to the competition so far. You got exactly 4 weeks left people!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

fucksake lad i can't compete with that lol


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

lol, you don't have to, I aint entering my own competition!!!

or should I.....all prizes go to me, thanks, comp over! j/k.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucksake lad i can't compete with that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

the qwiao i made literally went out the door i never got chance to do much with it not that i could, 2 seconds of heat from your finger and you may as well hot knife your finger end


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> On that note I tossed 20 or so ?purp x spacebomb #1 (short pheno) into some water  gonna dig me some holes and fill them with supersoil, donkey, and composted chicken manure.. Will be getting tea no doubt!
> I no longer have the ?p cut either, plenty of dank genetics to go around though


i wanted some of these (?purp x spacebomb #1) what happen to the fairy?
i know that is gonna be kick ass cross.

dam D,is most of that from DOG trim?
i wish i could just smoke trim hash..mmmmm so sweet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

bit of what i got going on for the 6

View attachment 2238561View attachment 2238562View attachment 2238563View attachment 2238564View attachment 2238565


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2012)

genuity said:


> i wanted some of these (?purp x spacebomb #1) what happen to the fairy?
> i know that is gonna be kick ass cross.
> 
> dam D,is most of that from DOG trim?
> i wish i could just smoke trim hash..mmmmm so sweet.


Gen, I just heard that the ?fairy might be leaving the ?fairy cave pretty soon to take to the skies. You've gotta ask the fairy tho... 

Donnie, those are looking great man. That sativa won't quit!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

cheers man, she's going to be a monster, i've had real issues trying to keep her stable/upright in a bag or hempy i think you guys call em. she needs her own tent really


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry i don't post much anymore. I'm cheating on RIU with a sexy young web site. Can't say which. Oh yea.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

Mid-life crisis lol


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

genuity said:


> dam D,is most of that from DOG trim?


Not sure, it's quite an old pic....could be a whole host of things really, lol. I just liked all the different sorts in the pic so was trying to encourage you lot to get a swivel on, lmao.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I just want to know if anyone googled what I said.


I thought you were being a smartass, so i had to google to make sure. I actually googled both "terms" to see if maybe I made a mistake, lol.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol I reminded myself of Damon wayans when he did that skit where he talked utter nonsense like it was truth. I actually cracked myself up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Izpa9D7c77U]http://youtu.be/Izpa9D7c77U[/video]


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 3, 2012)

whats up 600. a few bits of kiddie pron and some full on sour cheese lesbian sesh for ya.

we have first psyhco killer x livers next is the psyhco twins ive called ronnie and reggie, not a great name because im hoping there ladies, also qrazy quake and another psyhco killer in same pic. more ronnie and reggie. 10 cuts off the sour cheese in the prop, a group shot of babies including 2 mystery clones a friend gave me that look quiet poorly and a couple tomato babies. last 2 pics the sour cheese i managed to save reveg and been in flower 5 days now. wish i had them ready now for the competition.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey everyone. How's things?
> 
> So in my new garden room I new that there were two, his and hers, closets where I planned to put my tents. What I didn't plan for was that it would work out this awesome!
> 
> ...


Awesome duchie!



genuity said:


> i wanted some of these (?purp x spacebomb #1) what happen to the fairy?
> i know that is gonna be kick ass cross.
> 
> dam D,is most of that from DOG trim?
> i wish i could just smoke trim hash..mmmmm so sweet.


The fairy got severely sidetracked. Should be a nice cross,,, I think COF grew one of those out 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of what i got going on for the 6
> 
> View attachment 2238561View attachment 2238562View attachment 2238563View attachment 2238564View attachment 2238565



Don that big slender girl is looking pretty sweet! Should think of some supports for future use eh!?


Morning/afternoon 600


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Two entries to the competition so far. You got exactly 4 weeks left people!


So Im guaranteed at at least second place! lol Whos my competition?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> So Im guaranteed at at least second place! lol Whos my competition?


Mystery contestant.

He took a pic of some Hash made on mars.

Strain was called Ares OG


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Mystery contestant.
> 
> He took a pic of some Hash made on mars.
> 
> Strain was called Ares OG


Damn  well I can still get second place! yippy! All the prizes split between two peeps lol,,, well, one peep and one alien, apparently.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Damn  well I can still get second place! yippy! All the prizes split between two peeps lol,,, well, one peep and one alien, apparently.


Remember when kids used to say "Sike" lol


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Amcheesier, good to see ya. All going well!!!??



AMCHEESIER said:


> whats up 600. a few bits of kiddie pron and some full on sour cheese lesbian sesh for ya.
> 
> View attachment 2238823View attachment 2238824View attachment 2238825View attachment 2238826View attachment 2238827View attachment 2238828View attachment 2238829we have first psyhco killer x livers next is the psyhco twins ive called ronnie and reggie, not a great name because im hoping there ladies, also qrazy quake and another psyhco killer in same pic. more ronnie and reggie. 10 cuts off the sour cheese in the prop, a group shot of babies including 2 mystery clones a friend gave me that look quiet poorly and a couple tomato babies. last 2 pics the sour cheese i managed to save reveg and been in flower 5 days now. wish i had them ready now for the competition.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Just listening to the news, ground to air missiles on top of housing council blocks in London, I mean wtf! lol.

edit, oh, its for the Olympics by all accounts.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> next is the psyhco twins ive called ronnie and reggie, not a great name because


You can switch one name to Reagan. (Ronnie & Reagan)
Little Ronnie is a chick, and Reagan, well, he was plumb effin' crazy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Just listening to the news, ground to air missiles on top of housing council blocks in London, I mean wtf! lol.
> 
> edit, oh, its for the Olympics by all accounts.



Yup, there is going to be tons of crazy security. 
Get this, the olympic stadium holds 80 thousand, almost 50 thousand of those people will be security


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Yup, there is going to be tons of crazy security.
> Get this, the olympic stadium holds 80 thousand, almost 50 thousand of those people will be security


I feel sorry for anyone that says the wrong thing or makes the wrong move in that environment. Yikes!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW, I just re- discovered this 600 gem  Where you at fanny boy!? lolol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2012)

50,000 people to keep everyone in line.... You think it's bad at the Olympics, wait until you see what the US Gov has in store for us. It'll be Nazi Germany here pretty soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> 50,000 people to keep everyone in line.... You think it's bad at the Olympics, wait until you see what the US Gov has in store for us. It'll be Nazi Germany here pretty soon.


Soon? Its already started.... The nazis had checkpoints too,,, have to have your papers everywhere you go, if you dont, into jail you go. Getting back to the fluoride vid I posted, well hitler was on that same tip.
here~
[video=youtube;3dZPOJ4p1DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dZPOJ4p1DM[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I just meant they are going to start throwing is in concentratio-, I mean, FEMA camps soon. But yeah, we've been there since 1913, when we sold our souls to the federal banks, dropped the gold standard, and fucked ourselves. Never let the military industrial complex take over the country... toooooo late.

Of course, when I talk about this with most of my friends, I'm just a conspiracy theorist. THEORIST?!? This shit is true, I say. Look at all the facts. . .

edit: And we stole all the scientists from Germany, btw, and employed them here.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, I just meant they are going to start throwing is in concentratio-, I mean, FEMA camps soon. But yeah, we've been there since 1913, when we sold our souls to the federal banks, dropped the gold standard, and fucked ourselves. Never let the military industrial complex take over the country... toooooo late.
> 
> Of course, when I talk about this with most of my friends, I'm just a conspiracy theorist. THEORIST?!? This shit is true, I say. Look at all the facts. . .
> 
> edit: And we stole all the scientists from Germany, btw, and employed them here.



I believe the scientists move was called operation paperclip. 
Look up the federal reserve in the blue pages (government phone book) not there because its no longer a federal institution. Its a privet company listed in the white pages!


----------



## duchieman (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha. Bobo, I'm always bitching how "friends" on facebook never respond when I post something serious. The minute I put up something utterly stupid or cute I get all kinds of response. Everyone is F'kn oblivious, either by choice or not. What's killing my right now is all the Republican saying they're gonna move to Canada if Obama is reelected. Canada is the Socialist country that they all fear. We have Government/Social health care, legal abortion and gay marriage. Every conservatives nightmare, and they're saying, posting, tweeting, and broadcasting this ridiculously stupid statement all over the place. 

They just continue to baffle me. And scare me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Haha. Bobo, I'm always bitching how "friends" on facebook never respond when I post something serious. The minute I put up something utterly stupid or cute I get all kinds of response. Everyone is F'kn oblivious, either by choice or not. What's killing my right now is all the Republican saying they're gonna move to Canada if Obama is reelected. Canada is the Socialist country that they all fear. We have Government/Social health care, legal abortion and gay marriage. Every conservatives nightmare, and they're saying, posting, tweeting, and broadcasting this ridiculously stupid statement all over the place.
> 
> They just continue to baffle me. And scare me.


haha I heard about this yesterday! and these are the people "governing" us? wow.... Last time I checked I needed no governing! We need to remember that THEY work for us, but seems as if its turned into WE work for them... 
This statement sums things up pretty well, for me.
"guilty until proven innocent" That is exactly where I feel we are at.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I believe the scientists move was called operation paperclip.
> Look up the federal reserve in the blue pages (government phone book) not there because its no longer a federal institution. Its a privet company listed in the white pages!


Didn't we nab all the good Russian scientists with a Bill in the 80's too?


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

The thing is, if the world is working for you, then why wouldn't you believe the bullshit that is out there. I spoke to a friend today who said he and many others are tuning into the opening ceremony of the Olympics because everyone is convinced something is going to happen, not becase they want to see the opening!!!

I got a tad annoyed with my wife today, who sometimes falls into the category of, things are going okay for me so I believe most of what is spouted to me. There is a Case in the UK where a Policeman basically hit someone with his batton and knocked him over, causing internal bleeding, which eventually killed the guy. The guy happened to be walking home from work and there was a protest going on in London. Of course the Policeman is all apologies now. Wife: "well the guy must have been doing something wrong", without even seeing the thing. I blew my top. "The guy was walking home from fukkin work woman!!!" FFS. "The policeman needs to loose his job and go do some jail time, just like what would happen to the rest of us!" Silence ensued, I think she got the message! As another squad car rumbled through our no car housing estate....so they drive through in cars. Cunts!


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

I am getting accupunture just now (and Biopuncture) and the woman doing it comes from Russia. She has been doing this for 17 years or so (biopuncture). Anyway, she was telling me about how things changed overnight in Russia. Literally one day you just couldn't go out of your home at night on your own. Then crime shot through the roof, budgets to all medical and research centres were cut off (unless you had a smart boss, wink wink, nudge nudge).
So yes, I would guess it wouldn't be hard to get their scientists either........


afrawfraw said:


> Didn't we nab all the good Russian scientists with a Bill in the 80's too?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

Order out of chaos... problem-reaction-soloution
Government having trouble getting people to conform? Create a problem, let the people go crazy telling the government to do something about it, government gracefully swoops in with with new policy to "help" us. 

First communisme, then terrorists, next...... aliens? lol. Feels crazy saying/thinking that.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

aliens is one of the things my friend mentioned, lol. Like the aliens would wait until the Olympic games, too fukkin funny (always ready to eat a hat sandwich though, bahahaha).


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> The thing is, if the world is working for you, then why wouldn't you believe the bullshit that is out there. I spoke to a friend today who said he and many others are tuning into the opening ceremony of the Olympics because everyone is convinced something is going to happen, not becase they want to see the opening!!!
> 
> I got a tad annoyed with my wife today, who sometimes falls into the category of, things are going okay for me so I believe most of what is spouted to me. There is a Case in the UK where a Policeman basically hit someone with his batton and knocked him over, causing internal bleeding, which eventually killed the guy. The guy happened to be walking home from work and there was a protest going on in London. Of course the Policeman is all apologies now. Wife: "well the guy must have been doing something wrong", without even seeing the thing. I blew my top. "The guy was walking home from fukkin work woman!!!" FFS. "The policeman needs to loose his job and go do some jail time, just like what would happen to the rest of us!" Silence ensued, I think she got the message! As another squad car rumbled through our no car housing estate....so they drive through in cars. Cunts!


While I agree, one shouldn't assume a victim was "Asking for it", I would much rather disarm a stupid cop with a baton than be shot by a stupid cop. In Cambridge, as an American, I was held in disdain by most passers by. One guy accused me of stealing. I of course had not. The policeman who was called came walking up, baton out, saying, "Where's the American?" I was standing by a retail rack, so he almost walked by me. I stepped forward and said, "I am. There has been some confusion. This man thinks I have stolen something. I will go quietly, to be booked and searched But if you hit me, I will disarm you." He took a step back and sized me up. (73" 350lbs) He replied. "Thank you for cooperating, but that won't be necessary. Misunderstanding is all." He instructed me to leave to my hotel. I did. Police are harder to reason with in the USA. If I pulled that stunt today, he would eyeball my cane and laugh...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

ive seen that video in question DST and the guy did have an underlying problem but if you've not got the nous to get out the road of a gang of plod with batons kettling folks chucking bricks you're a bit of a divvey anyway. darwinian attitude i know.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

Back to the surface to air missiles.... I didnt know al qaeda had an air force?




DST said:


> aliens is one of the things my friend mentioned, lol. Like the aliens would wait until the Olympic games, too fukkin funny (always ready to eat a hat sandwich though, bahahaha).


I was going more along the lines of a staged alien attack... I know, box of frogs. lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Back to the surface to air missiles.... I didnt know al qaeda had an air force?
> 
> 
> 
> I was going more along the lines of a staged alien attack... I know, box of frogs. lol


They unofficially lease aircraft for various...Uhhh...Maneuvers...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

Your pasta cannot help you _*now*_!!!

The time of reckoning is _nigh_!
_*NIGH*_, I tell you!!!

Citizens of Terra:

I AM *XENU*, _*YOUR FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD SUPREME GALACTIC OVERLORD*_!!!

To purify yourselves, you must relinquish *ALL* worldy goods (_of pawnshoppable value, and all items must fit into a Honda Civic's trunk/boot_), all cash money, gold & silver (_no plated crap: Xenu don't play that, and it makes Xenu's magnificent blue skin turn green where it touches_), credit cards (_include billing address & all personal info with each card, or suffer Xenu's alien wrath_) and ATM cards (_please include your PIN#'s so Xenu's assistants don't have to come pay you a visit_)!!!

When enough pathetic Terrans have complied with XENU's demands, Xenu will reveal his sweeping "_*12-step Plan of Conquest & Subjugation Through Financial Ruination*_" so that all may tremble with newfound fear and loathing as they await Xenu's swift and terrible "*Final Judgment*"!!!

_**offer expires at midnight on December 21st, 2012
**void where prohibited*_


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Your pasta cannot help you _*now*_!!!
> 
> The time of reckoning is _nigh_!
> _*NIGH*_, I tell you!!!
> ...


[youtube]Jwekc5qgVeA[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

Making vegan banana muffins for the wife today... so bored...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Making vegan banana muffins for the wife today... so bored...


Sounds tasty to me!

Im curious, whats your new av doooobie?


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 3, 2012)

black rose X (c4xcasey) looking male-ish doesnt it? wouldent mind though if it was. it would throw nice colors to whatever it touches im pretty sure. then m1 X (c4xcaseyjones), then N1 f2 reveg.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, this just in.... 
*Suspended police officer who&#8217;s been fired 6 times wants to return to work*


_Bosque&#8212;who has been accused of "cracking the head of a handcuffed suspect, beating juveniles, hiding drugs in his police car, stealing from suspects, defying direct orders and lying and falsifying police reports"
Not to mention an unauthorised chase that ended with the deaths of 4 people._
Now sitting at home comfortably making 60k a year!

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/florida-cop-fired-suspended-opa-locka-163546089.html


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 3, 2012)

[youtube]7YvAYIJSSZY[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

Howdy, whodat 

They're pretty good muffins, I'll have to admit.
Might be better if wrapped in bacon,
Then deep fried in boiling bacon lard.
And then sprinkled with bacon bits as it cools...


Oh, the new AV is the chicken from "Family Guy"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> [youtube]7YvAYIJSSZY[/youtube]


Hah! I watched that vid yesterday!


DoobieBrother said:


> Howdy, whodat
> 
> They're pretty good muffins, I'll have to admit.
> Might be better if wrapped in bacon,
> ...


Good god doobie! What do you think FSM thinks about that 

Warning: this may make you sick.
Edit: I couldn't make it past 45 seconds  I apologize in advance.
[video=youtube;jBR4FlrWVk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBR4FlrWVk4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, not fond of meat from industrial farms.
What little meat I eat these days comes from local farmers & ranches.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 3, 2012)

wow...that vid turned my stomach....i made it thru...but jeez....living conditions wont change...but the handling prctices most definitely should "pigs are really bouncy" "its like a roller coaster for piglets" that woman should be shot

and not in a quick painless way...im thinkin like 2 in the gut


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> wow...that vid turned my stomach....i made it thru...but jeez....living conditions wont change...but the handling prctices most definitely should "pigs are really bouncy" "its like a roller coaster for piglets" that woman should be shot


Yeah, sorry smokey. She should be put through her own little roller coaster... and then shot if she survives the ride.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 3, 2012)

no need to apologize...i saw the warning...only part i had to look away from really was the castration part...just...wrong

reminded me of the videos that surfaced and led to the whole chicken industry "cleanup" a little more than a yr ago(mybe longer)


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Think I'll avoid watching the video, bouncy piglets doesn't sound nice.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 3, 2012)

it wasn't...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Think I'll avoid watching the video, bouncy piglets doesn't sound nice.


Whats wrong, fanny boy? haha sorry I couldnt resist. Whats going on with you tonight D? doing anything for the fourth? ppfffff lol


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

That pic did make me smile, lol. Good times.

Not much lad, made some leek and potatoe soup, watched a really crap film with the wife (Cowboys and Aliens, omg, Daniel Craig, or Dumbo as the wife calls him!) Just checking in on the 6 and the hub then bedtime. I might just chop me some 6 1/2 week kush tomorrow, lol. Can't believe it's ready, and it's not seeded. PErhaps it was the initial outdoor veg....who knows. Same with the Stomper cross.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

In case this one went under the radar:

[video=youtube_share;Tne6XpZ9hW0]http://youtu.be/Tne6XpZ9hW0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> That pic did make me smile, lol. Good times.
> 
> Not much lad, made some leek and potatoe soup, watched a really crap film with the wife (Cowboys and Aliens, omg, Daniel Craig, or Dumbo as the wife calls him!) Just checking in on the 6 and the hub then bedtime. I might just chop me some 6 1/2 week kush tomorrow, lol. Can't believe it's ready, and it's not seeded. PErhaps it was the initial outdoor veg....who knows. Same with the Stomper cross.


That is a terrible movie lol 
That quick finishing (candydrop?) cross sounds and looks great man. Quickest anything has finished for me was a spacebomb, these pics were taken at day 43.
*

















​



​

*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

And this:

[video=youtube_share;mjRcLzEgGFs]http://youtu.be/mjRcLzEgGFs[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice vid Doobie!


DoobieBrother said:


> In case this one went under the radar:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Tne6XpZ9hW0]http://youtu.be/Tne6XpZ9hW0[/video]



And I remember those pics too. 43 days eh. Sweet. Well night folks, bedtime bongo and joint consumed, feeling suitably stoned. Prettige dag verder, en welterusten.

DST uit.



whodatnation said:


> That is a terrible movie lol
> That quick finishing (candydrop?) cross sounds and looks great man. Quickest anything has finished for me was a spacebomb, these pics were taken at day 43.
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice seems my Querkle Takes after your SB. AND THAT TIME LAPSE IS FUCKING SICK


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Your pasta cannot help you _*now*_!!!
> 
> The time of reckoning is _nigh_!
> _*NIGH*_, I tell you!!!
> ...


Dude, you need to write a book!!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 3, 2012)

i like the *void where prohibited part...cracked me up


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 3, 2012)

I started putting together the pieces to make the twin verticals this evening. I need to get back to business with my grow now that I've got the CNC put together and that other project  is up an running. 
I am self teaching myself AutoCAD and another program that I can't remember the name of. One is used to design the item to be cut and the other is what the machine knows so you import the AutoCAD file into it, convert the file, verify everything and let her run. Pretty damn cool to watch too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

Am going to go Full Stealth here at the apartment.

Since we aren't moving into a house anytime soon I've decided to pull the plug on Grow Box mk-5.75.
She was a fine box.
A proud box.
When her country called, she gave her all in total disregard for her own safety and well-being.
Within her tender, white, and well-lit poonany, many a dank sister grew from childhood only to fall to the murderous swing of the scythe.
She has patiently watched every kind of botanical horror know to man and plant, and through it all she has stood beside me.
My rock.
My island.
When last your screw is removed from your supple, hewn timbers, and you have returned to the raw essences of construction materials from whence ye came, a 21 bong rip salute shall shake the pillars of Heaven and Earth to let the gods know their doom is on her way!!!

In the wake of that coming tragedy, I'll be converting the 36"x 36" closet into a spifftacular horticultural playground not seen since Nebuchadnezzar II plied his royal green thumb upon the teetering vertices of Babylon!!!


Shooting for doing it this week and being finished by the end of the weekend.
Pics to follow.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Am going to go Full Stealth here at the apartment.
> 
> Since we aren't moving into a house anytime soon I've decided to pull the plug on Grow Box mk-5.75.
> She was a fine box.
> ...


Excelente Doobster
21 bong salute to er den.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

Will free up a 4' x 4' area of the floor by doing this.
The room is only 9.5' x 9.5', so it just dominates the little room with no mercy.
Going to be cool.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 3, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, I just meant they are going to start throwing is in concentratio-, I mean, FEMA camps soon. But yeah, we've been there since 1913, when we sold our souls to the federal banks, dropped the gold standard, and fucked ourselves. Never let the military industrial complex take over the country... toooooo late.
> 
> Of course, when I talk about this with most of my friends, I'm just a conspiracy theorist. THEORIST?!? This shit is true, I say. Look at all the facts. . .
> 
> edit: And we stole all the scientists from Germany, btw, and employed them here.


Have you been reading the 4th Reich? 

One of my favorite books, very well researched and written.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2012)

And heres to my old faithful, we had a good run.

                                                                                              























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Woah! thats allot of bowls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 3, 2012)

That was the Dollywood of grow rooms...
...motorboat city...


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2012)

duece bigalow European gigalow. Lol I'm watching it right now and forgot how damn funny it is!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Have you been reading the 4th Reich?
> 
> One of my favorite books, very well researched and written.


I've heard of that one but not read it. A good read I would imagine


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Morning, happy 4th of July you lot over the pond.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Tuesday, D 
(_well, Wednesday over there. Still Tuesday here_)
I'm enjoying some late night Deep Blue.
Chomping at the bit to clean out the closet, but will have to wait until tomorrow in the day time.
I hear some strawberry ice cream calling my name from the freezer in the kitchen, so going to toke a few more and see what it wants from me.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds good Doob, just chopped a few strawberries from the greenhouse for breakfast.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2012)

Very nice!
My strawberries were neglected, but I'm going to snag the dried berries and plant the seeds and see what comes up.
I feel so sad for those who are allergic to them...


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning, happy 4th of July you lot over the pond.


ur a little early yet D...

how are things on the 6 tonite/today...wutever is applicable


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

You will catch up soon enough (always straggling behind you lot, lol.....)


DaSmokinBear said:


> ur a little early yet D...
> 
> how are things on the 6 tonite/today...wutever is applicable


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2012)

Doom and gloom in the 6 huh? While there are many fucked up things in the world, I still believe things are alright. There's a lot of good going on too, and a lot of people out there trying to make a difference, and trying to fix the injustices in the world. And while I don't like the direction the US government is going, I think nazi germany is just hyperbole. Republicans say obama is hitler. Democrats thought bush was hitler. Whoever comes next will be considered hitler by half the country. Last time I checked there were at least a few things that we have over nazi germany as far as liberties go, but I'm sure we could disagree on that too. My father in law lived in nazi germany and I bet you would have a hard time convincing him that the us in 2012 is much like germany prior to their fall.

Otherwise things are great here in london. Where I'm at is quite near the tallest council highrise, so I guess I'm either really safe, or really in danger. Going on the london eye this morning. I'll take a couple pics.

I'm guessing they don't celebrate the day the yanks won their independence over here, lol. Happy 4th you lot back home. Drink a really cheap beer for me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

happy 4th 6ers over the pond! 

time lapse was sweet doobie, you going to continue it into flower? there are few fine pleasures in life and watching weed grow is on that list.

nice space bomb whodat.

and jig youll find we're a bit backward at celebraing overhere, we all go out and get pissed o the irish saints day but hardly anyone does a thing for old saint George.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Any old excuse to celebrate for me........it's WednesdayDAY!!! Lets all celebrate!!!

Oh Jig the voice of reason, lol. Have fun on the eye mate! And as a retort, it's all relative really. People expect freedom, people expect rational behaviour from leaders after centuries of enlightenment and reasoning, and study....but sadly that seems to lack in a lot of areas. Me, I am happy as a sand boy though. Looking forward to the Aliens coming (as long as they are not like the film ones I watched last night, lmfao.)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Any old excuse to celebrate for me........it's WednesdayDAY!!! Lets all celebrate!!!
> 
> Oh Jig the voice of reason, lol. Have fun on the eye mate! And as a retort, it's all relative really. People expect freedom, people expect rational behaviour from leaders after centuries of enlightenment and reasoning, and study....but sadly that seems to lack in a lot of areas. Me, I am happy as a sand boy though. Looking forward to the Aliens coming (as long as they are not like the film ones I watched last night, lmfao.)



Morning mate, did you find that fan i chucked up for you the other day? page 4342 in here.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Morgen lad,

4342? I am on 40 posts per page so currently on 1091......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Morgen lad,
> 
> 4342? I am on 40 posts per page so currently on 1091......


Post #43412

http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/ice_flow/ice_flow_product_information.php


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

that looks great....how muchio?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th Of July 600.

Jig you in London for work or play?

I don't Drink Jig But I will set some fire works off for ya!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

well i'm captain of the ship at work today so i'm going to the pub, i'll even drink something american being the day for it. brooklyn brewery here i come


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> that looks great....how muchio?


£130-240 depending on the retailer and it seems dependant on which web browser you use as well, Chrome bought up a lot different prices in a google search than Firefox did


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 4, 2012)

Morning, 600 bredren. Happy Independence day, sure glad we threw the yoke of our British oppressors off, lol. On second thought, "Come back! All is forgiven".

I'm hitting the bubblelicious hard this morning and going out for a pre-heatwave round of golf before I come back to loll in a pool. Hard knock life, people. Glad to see everyone is doing okay or better.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 4, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I've heard of that one but not read it. A good read I would imagine


He talks about everything you mentioned....in great detail. Even refers to exact documents so that one could petition the library of congress and see for themselves. Talks about how we stole Nazi technology...won the war because the materials needed to finish the atom bomb were traded to us by a famous Nazi officer seeking exemption. Talks about how we integrated all the scientists into our society and put them in important projects / studies / experiments. It shows links to the most powerful families in world and the Nazis...also shows how our society parallels Nazi society. Usually I'm not big on conspiracy books because it's usually just a lot of hot air and without mention of evidence / references as to how conclusions were arrived upon...but this book is much different . 

[video=youtube_share;g2v0cu8pQOc]http://youtu.be/g2v0cu8pQOc[/video]


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th Fellow 6'ers! Hope everyone has an EXCELLENT day!

Aloha


----------



## duchieman (Jul 4, 2012)

Funny shnkrmn. Have a good round. 

Happy 4th to my American friends. Have a great day.

I'm actually off to the airport today to pick up a young lad from England coming to visit for a couple of weeks. My daughter's been friends with him online for over 5 years now and they're finally going to meet today. Should be pretty cool. 

Have a good one all.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Lets hope he doesn't frequent the UK growers thread, Duchie, lmfao....

And Shnkrmn, good to see you old chumley. I just finished trimming a couple of girls on the balcon, made some sugo sauce and fresh pasta, now I think I'll head off for some early 420 loving....aye indeed, it's a hard knock life (don't tell the wife though!!! hehe)


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

The 130 sounds good! I am assuming you need to plumb it in as well? Which is not so hard but I am not sure where my drainage would go (for some reason I have a tap in my stinky room, but no drain!!! Dutch architects....ffs.




Saerimmner said:


> £130-240 depending on the retailer and it seems dependant on which web browser you use as well, Chrome bought up a lot different prices in a google search than Firefox did


EDIT: And just thought, I also pay for my water here....what sort of consumption do you think it'll take (in fact I'll look into that, but if you know gives a shout).


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn all bad for me!

I got some plants from a friend, and they where loaded with Caterpillars!!! Plus mites got crazy in there''didn't see them, plus working 7 days a week, doesn't help.

Need to overhaul my grow grow-room.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 4, 2012)

Mornin 6ers, happy 4th. Hope everyone here in the states has a safe and insane 4th of July. Bbq and bonghits for me as I watch everyone blow the 'hood up. My fireworks fund got spent on distilled water this year.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 4, 2012)

hey dst them water coolers run a recirculating system with a tank and a pump just like hydro, easy to set-up very little hastle and it then sits inline on the exhuast air is passing through being cooled in much the same way heat is exchanged from a car. so you could use rain water to fill the resovoir.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th to my fellow sixxers.

Off to the County Fair.

Will take lots of pics


----------



## supchaka (Jul 4, 2012)

It was back in 2006 specifically we decided to go out on the 4th of July to one of those of those sports parks in the neighborhood. Back when I used to drink that is. i had my wife and kids with me along with my mom and some other family. I strongly advise that if there's a fireworks show at 9 and you arrive at noon that you take it easy on the swill! Some of my less than party worthy neighbors complained about me, even though I was passed out cold under an umbrella at the time. I got to watch the fireworks from the back of a police car, I'm totally serious, I spent the night in jail! Last time we ever did that shit again! I'm glad I don't drink anymore.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Doom and gloom in the 6 huh? While there are many fucked up things in the world, I still believe things are alright. There's a lot of good going on too, and a lot of people out there trying to make a difference, and trying to fix the injustices in the world. And while I don't like the direction the US government is going, I think nazi germany is just hyperbole. Republicans say obama is hitler. Democrats thought bush was hitler. Whoever comes next will be considered hitler by half the country. Last time I checked there were at least a few things that we have over nazi germany as far as liberties go, but I'm sure we could disagree on that too. My father in law lived in nazi germany and I bet you would have a hard time convincing him that the us in 2012 is much like germany prior to their fall.


"_It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair, we had everything before us, we had nothing before us, we were all going direct to heaven, we were all going direct the other way - in short, the period was so far like the present period, that some of its noisiest authorities insisted on its being received, for good or for evil, in the superlative degree of comparison only._"

-Charles Dickens (1859)


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

A little 4th Of July Porn for the 6

BLack Sour Bubble




Room Shot


Smelly Cherry This Bitch is BIG


So what I going for here is 1 Pound 1 plant 1 light

have a good 4th Everyone


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Hell yeah Hem, that looks mighty fine. Good darts! And a happy 4th to you. Just back from smoking a 21grram joint.....of course pics will follow at some point


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok, so a bit Phill Collins then, No Tap Required.
..


AMCHEESIER said:


> hey dst them water coolers run a recirculating system with a tank and a pump just like hydro, easy to set-up very little hastle and it then sits inline on the exhuast air is passing through being cooled in much the same way heat is exchanged from a car. so you could use rain water to fill the resovoir.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2012)

Some tap required:
*_*shuffles off to Buffalo*_*

[video=youtube_share;5_OtQDMyfAI]http://youtu.be/5_OtQDMyfAI[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey fellas! 
Im having a proper independence day by not working (much) and blowing plenty of ganja on my front porch.. Not quite a dst 21g joint lol but it is high quality cannabis grown by me, also eating food grown by me. Whether is great and not a chem trail in sight lol beautiful puffy good Ol souther clouds and blue skies  and what's the 4th without watermelon! Tis a good day... Not to mention most of the 30 sb x ?p seeds are cracked and beginning their great journey through life to utimatly end up being consumed and bringing joy to many.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2012)

Morning all!!

Happy 4th to whomever celebrates that!
I am not sure we are better of not under the rule of England, so I am mixed about my feelings. Obviously the US doesnt run itself well.......

Time to hit the weights, just changed the car oil, still need to do the brakes on both cars. Do the chores ever end lol??


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Happy 4th to whomever celebrates that!
> I am not sure we are better of not under the rule of England, so I am mixed about my feelings. Obviously the US doesnt run itself well.......
> ...


LOL No they Don't ever end. Especially when you know how to do all that stuff. Fuk that brake thing ain't cheap


----------



## supchaka (Jul 4, 2012)

This was looking pretty cool till I started moving the plants around. Im going to try and leave them in place the rest of the grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2012)

Evening everyone. Eye was great. Sun came out just as we got on. Stayed out most the day. Really missed the sunglasses I left at home.

Hemlock, I'm in England living it up. Work/ play... it's all the same to me. We just gets around. Props to the wife for dragging me around the world.

One last point on US vs Nazi Germany. People died trying to get out of Nazi Germany. People die all the time trying to get into the US. Who's trying to get out of the USA???

Happy 4th of JULY!

EDIT: Uploading pics later. Also, I got some cool new kicks. Love me some european footwear.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope everyone is having a good 4th. It sounds as though some already are so let's keep it up.

I can't begin to understand how someone consumes a 21g joint. Were you sharing it at a shop or a mates house? 
When referring to smokers you have beginners, novices, pros and then there's DST over in the Legends category, LOL...

The wife, kids and I took advantage ofthe overcast conditions this morning and washed both cars inside and out. Was fun and we like to do it but I don't like fighting water spots in the sun so I try to do it when it's overcast, in the morning or evening.

Heading to the in-law's in a couple of hours for BBQ, beer, jacuzzi and walking down the street to watch the Dana Point fireworks show. Of course I'll be properly lit when we leave to head down and I'm bringing cookies for myself and a couple other people that enjoy them. Father-in-law would shit if he knew but two of his childhood friends know I make edibles and they like them so I pass them along quietly. Just can't smoke around him because he can smell the shit a mile away for some reason.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

haha, I didn't smoke a whole 21 gram joint, although I wi..

Hold on, brb with pics, lol


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

ta-da
i like the fact you can see the 600 sticker, but the joint was a bit over-exposed.






Moody pic






And Jig, you asked about that exploding house bout the other day. I cycle past there all the time I beleive it was some dude cycling by that was in intensive care. Anyway, here's a couple of pics I took on my phone. There was 2 house boats there!!!!





You can see the back of it in this one..






I hope it wasn't someone growing! 

Peace and happy 4th.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeez D. Glad you can still converse clearly with us all. Nice jernt. Not so nice boat.

So... big fight tomorrow boys and gals. Who's gonna win???








I got the underdog.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2012)

lol

[video=youtube;3sThcwmx3rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sThcwmx3rs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 4, 2012)

does any1 else feel like a monkey while eating a mango or is it just me...lmao

i totally feel like a chimp slurping down the d-lish nectar of life


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 4, 2012)

Holy rollies Batman!
It looks like the Riddler is up to his old tricks again.
We better smoke this here joint befoe he steals it


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice vid Whodat. I'm not sure what to think of it though...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 4, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol
> 
> [video=youtube;3sThcwmx3rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sThcwmx3rs&amp;feature=related[/video]


I see you've been researching what I mentioned about the Devi- I mean, Facebook. That pretty much sums up what I was saying, lol. Zuckerfuck. I hope he's reading this one.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 4, 2012)

happy 4th!!! Special 4th of July bong pron (and celebratory bongrips!) and some tent shots. Just past 4 weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2012)

Busy day. I got home and did my evening chores.
Picked up a girl scout cookies clone.
Family wants me to go back to the party, but I am not really into the big crowd of ppl thing anymore. I think Ill stay home alone and get the bong out...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll rip a few with you, bassman 

Just chillaxin' at home here, too.
I managed to get the closet cleared out (except two large boxes up above on the shelf: they will have to stay for now).







The inside measurements are actually 24" x 36", but still big enough for what I need.
I had a lot of wasted space in the 4' x 4' box, so this will concentrate the light pretty good.
Will be ventilated like my current box with a pair of simple dual window fans. 
One fan unit will bring in cool outside air (night air) and will cool the air in the closet which will be sucked out through the reflector box and sucked outside by the second fan unit.
Going to be a perfect fit for the size of plants I'm growing these days, since I can only flower 5 at a time (a sixth one will be kept as a mother).
Anyways, all on schedule, and will be so nice to have some elbow room once the big grow box is dismantled.

Happy 4th, bassman!
Time to sparkify and get to rippin'!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm right there with you guys... haven't done much celebrating today. Mostly working... with the bong out 

Doob, psyched to see this new space evolve.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2012)

'Evening, bobo 

About to fix me some dinner, but need to stoke up and toke up before that.
Thinking of some chilli con carne.
But first...
...


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2012)

good early morning chaps and chapeses' bloody 4:47am i got up today ffs. Hope u all have a great day. Gonna try and scrog my casey bush laters lol, i need luck>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope you at least got SOME sleep!
"scrog my casey bush"
Out of context, that sounds right filthy!

Godspeed, Mr. West


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> good early morning chaps and chapeses' bloody 4:47am i got up today ffs. Hope u all have a great day. Gonna try and scrog my casey bush laters lol, i need luck>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


That thing is a proper beast, eh Fred? Good luck fella.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

can anyone tell me if these two are male or female? they're under 600 watts, 5 gallon buckets, 12 days since switching to flower. purple crack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Morning peeps, another glorious day in Amsterdam.

And UB, is that you trying to liven up our thread again.... I always enjoy a bit of Rick while eating my muesli.


----------



## xX2FaDeD247Xx (Jul 5, 2012)

what's up club600?? you know what's good! it's week 7 n shits gettin serious  hope everyone's in a good state and having good things come your way like they have mine! (as always loads more pics in link on signature!)  peace

View attachment 2241206View attachment 2241207View attachment 2241208View attachment 2241209


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

UB, you must be watching, come on, step up your game!!!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-122.html#post7669421<<<<<lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Just getting down to some SA&W!!!!

Looks great FaDeD. Cola in the first pic looks mighty fine. What is it?


xX2FaDeD247Xx said:


> what's up club600?? you know what's good! it's week 7 n shits gettin serious  hope everyone's in a good state and having good things come your way like they have mine! (as always loads more pics in link on signature!)  peace
> 
> View attachment 2241206View attachment 2241207View attachment 2241208View attachment 2241209


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 5, 2012)

finnally got some stank.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Get yer stank on then......


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 5, 2012)

M1 oowee .

will do sir, will do. stank wit me now.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Jig, Just got an email from my friend the Politician. (RP) He's going to be in town when you are over!!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 5, 2012)

[youtube]mdqcdFOPPE0[/youtube]

[youtube]wY182Y8BPVA[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 5, 2012)

one more. [youtube]hzADWtQVK3I&feature[/youtube]

did yall know ctrl and the v key is a short cut for copy paste?


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Indeed. And Ctrl and C is for Copy, and Ctrl and X is for Cut. Ctrl and F is for Find, and many others to boot. Welcome to the world of no mice! The smarter more efficient way to play on the tinternet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can anyone tell me if these two are male or female? they're under 600 watts, 5 gallon buckets, 12 days since switching to flower. purple crack.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


blocked in my country. damn ben you have failed teh interwebz


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello lad, you got any links for resellers of this. All I am finding is US companies.....


Saerimmner said:


> Post #43412
> 
> http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/ice_flow/ice_flow_product_information.php


BTW: 2 cool tubes are about 3 kilo, under postal system here it would cost about 25 euro to send to the UK.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice buds and plants peeps.

Went to a public restroom yesterday, the kind they have under the street here. That was an experience. One guy was standing at a urinal, but facing away from it, stroking his little peter to his hearts content. There was another man in a stall, standing up looking over the door at said stroker. Not sure what he was doing or who else was in that space. I pissed quicker than I ever had in an empty stall, the whole while checking no one was peeping over the walls at me.

Last time I make that mistake.

Was a lovely fireworks show in London last night. Was funny, it's my holiday even and I was annoyed by the end at the bang bang bang. Shut up already, we ain't in america.

If you are in Microsoft word, Ctrl + Shift + A will make the highlighted word all caps or all lower case.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

You done what??? lol. 

Bloody hell, I am cooling 1200 watts with an intake temp of 26 degrees, ffs. My cab is now above 30

EDIT: Switched of dehumidifier and now at 30.......ffs, not happy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

hahahaahahaha sounds like a right george michael moment there jig lad. beware any 'stall' with holes through them  they do not dispense toilet roll


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 5, 2012)

how can you walk passed that and just go piss.. i would have about faced, and pissed outside on the wall.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 5, 2012)

another few pics might flip tomorow what yous think 5/7/12


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Ive' said it once, I'll say it again! Get em flipped lad! lol. Looking cool.

I have to agree with Droman, Jig, lmao. 

I was 18 at the time and was out in a Club in Fife, a few of the local towns had brought buses and even in those days (they were early days of E), people would still get mad with peeps from other towns. So we are all bopping away to "The Sounds of Africa" when this massive squirt of blood flies across the dancefloor. This guy is holding his hand to his head and there be claret spilling everywhere....so the Club got shut down early. This lass I had been chatting with on a previous night said, "Come over to my place in Edinburgh"...man I was 18 and she was 20 something with Ertha Kits the size of ma heid! Being a randy teenager I jumped on a train and headed over to Edinbrugh. Then had to get a freakin bus to Meadowbank, by which time it was past midnight, and no further transport to get me home. I knock her door, her pal answers and says, "she's not here!" I am like WTF (later found out her Boyfriend was there with her, dirty mare!) SO I walked however many miles back to Waverley station to find it shut. I had 4 hours to hand around until the first train in the morning. I took a seat at the bus stop outside the waverly station. 2 couples turn up and take their respective places in door ways across the road and start making out. By this time an old beardy guy has sat at the other end of the bus stop. I turn round to find the guy pulling himself off FFS I bolted. Headed up to Princess Street and hung around by the Newspaper sellers. To my amazement this guy comes walking around the corner with his wienner still hanging out of his pants, lol. What a String fukking Vest he was. Not sure what the moral of the story is, must have something to do with Buses, Big Tits, and Perverts though......That night was the first time I have ever fallen asleep standing up...needless to say I woke up when my pizza fell onto the ground, doh!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Ive' said it once, I'll say it again! Get em flipped lad! lol. Looking cool.
> !


Haha I no but do u not think they bit on the small side will I get more waiting a week


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

First few weeks they'll fill out surely with a bit of flower growth so before long you'll have a closed canopy....but no harm in leaving them longer if you feel that way lad.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Hello lad, you got any links for resellers of this. All I am finding is US companies.....
> 
> 
> BTW: 2 cool tubes are about 3 kilo, under postal system here it would cost about 25 euro to send to the UK.


Basically for re-sellers it seems that google does`nt bring up any results other than the manufacturers site which says you have to contact them so depending on where you are in the world they can hike the price up a massive amount before quoting ya lmao.

What i did was this......
1) type "advanced nutrients ice flow" into google image search
2)Set it to "results from the UK"
3) click on the pictures and hope it takes you to a hydro site that sells them lmao

also found these on amazon....... http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=lawngarden&field-keywords=advanced+nutrients+ice+flow but again they are for the US, am still trying to find more links so will update ya when i do lol

Also shipping amount is fine so you just have to let me know what ya want for the actual units on top of the shipping lol


EDIT:Ignore all the previous shit about the cooler, go to Ebay and type in "hydro ice box" and scroll down to international sellers


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Most of the sellers I have seen have been in the US. At 110$ it might be worth it to pay the import tax and get it shipped over. If you do find any legendary sellers let me know.

And the units are not being used and I don't plan on selling them online so if you want em you can have em, I'll only spend the cash on swally anyway, lol. I am in London now and again so favours can always be paid back


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey yall, im a huge 600w fan, grew with them for years. I jumped up to the 1k group for quite a while and now im right in the middle cause I found these cool 750w lamps that are the same size as the 600's. I been away from RIU for a while for personal reasons, but stopped by this thread cause Dez reffered me.. 
There must be some magic in this place WOW! 4369 pages strong.. Very impressive. 
I might sound like a sell out to some of you cause im using 750's now, but Id like to sub up and stick around if there are no objections????
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2012)

Coupla pics of ma bsb chopped yesterday, could probs dne with another wk minimum..... Chopped one last week and it tastes quite nice and for bein 2 wks early its pretty strong compared to some opinions on the Black Rose crosses

View attachment 2241351View attachment 2241352View attachment 2241353


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Most of the sellers I have seen have been in the US. At 110$ it might be worth it to pay the import tax and get it shipped over. If you do find any legendary sellers let me know.
> 
> And the units are not being used and I don't plan on selling them online so if you want em you can have em, I'll only spend the cash on swally anyway, lol. I am in London now and again so favours can always be paid back


Hehehe cheers for that much appreciated, as I said before I have about 2 weeks till ill have the money but I will certainly shout you when the time comes 

An as it happens im less than 20miles from LLondon and work takes me thru there quite a few days of the month lol 

Also for the cooler go to Ebay, type in "ice box hydro" and scroll down to international sellers, found em on there for ABOUT £50UPWARDS


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Sweet geez. Just holla. I'll check flea bay out.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

I bought this one, said it will be here 16-20th of July>>>>[h=1]Hydro Innovations Ice Box 6" cool heat water exchange[/h]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ICE-BOX-WATER-COOLED-HEAT-EXCHANGER-HYDRO-INNOVATIONS-/260709584835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cb3808fc3

although this one above is actually 40$ more, but the same thing.
The one I got was 100$ plus shipping of 47$, so around 120 euro, which is half the price of the cheapest air co I was looking for. Thanks again lad.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 5, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> one more. [youtube]hzADWtQVK3I&feature[/youtube]
> 
> did yall know ctrl and the v key is a short cut for copy paste?


The realest  You from the dirty 3rd?


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump the stereo bass up......
[youtube]8PLYbJ7p0Rw[/youtube]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I bought this one, said it will be here 16-20th of July>>>>*Hydro Innovations Ice Box 6" cool heat water exchange*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ICE-BOX-WATER-COOLED-HEAT-EXCHANGER-HYDRO-INNOVATIONS-/260709584835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cb3808fc3
> 
> ...


More than welcome mate, you got a water cooler and pump n shit to get it setup?


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

No, I'll sort that out when I get it. Otherwise I'll just end up getting the wrong thing, lol. What exactly do you need?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2012)

Just found this as well.... http://www.hydroinnovations.com/products.php


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Hey yall, im a huge 600w fan, grew with them for years. I jumped up to the 1k group for quite a while and now im right in the middle cause I found these cool 750w lamps that are the same size as the 600's. I been away from RIU for a while for personal reasons, but stopped by this thread cause Dez reffered me..
> There must be some magic in this place WOW! 4369 pages strong.. Very impressive.
> I might sound like a sell out to some of you cause im using 750's now, but Id like to sub up and stick around if there are no objections????
> Cheers~Reggae




Sounds good to me! Whats these 750 w lights you speak of???? BTW every variety of wattage is used by peeps in here  
Welcome, and lets see some pr0n!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Hey yall, im a huge 600w fan, grew with them for years. I jumped up to the 1k group for quite a while and now im right in the middle cause I found these cool 750w lamps that are the same size as the 600's. I been away from RIU for a while for personal reasons, but stopped by this thread cause Dez reffered me..
> There must be some magic in this place WOW! 4369 pages strong.. Very impressive.
> I might sound like a sell out to some of you cause im using 750's now, but Id like to sub up and stick around if there are no objections????
> Cheers~Reggae


Thats whats up


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice buds and plants peeps.
> 
> Went to a public restroom yesterday, the kind they have under the street here. That was an experience. One guy was standing at a urinal, but facing away from it, stroking his little peter to his hearts content. There was another man in a stall, standing up looking over the door at said stroker. Not sure what he was doing or who else was in that space. I pissed quicker than I ever had in an empty stall, the whole while checking no one was peeping over the walls at me.
> 
> ...


Seriously dude if I walked in and saw a guy jerking off I'd do a 360 and walk away!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Id prolly just point and laugh.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 5, 2012)

Jig keep an eye on the shard this evening. They be shooting some lasers out dat ting bruv. Gotta be better than some weirdos wang. lol



jigfresh said:


> Nice buds and plants peeps.
> 
> Went to a public restroom yesterday, the kind they have under the street here. That was an experience. One guy was standing at a urinal, but facing away from it, stroking his little peter to his hearts content. There was another man in a stall, standing up looking over the door at said stroker. Not sure what he was doing or who else was in that space. I pissed quicker than I ever had in an empty stall, the whole while checking no one was peeping over the walls at me.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Seriously dude if I walked in and saw a guy jerking off I'd do a 360 and walk away!


Just to let you know, if you did a 360 you'd be facing the jerkoff guy again lol You'd want to do a 180 haha.
iv seen ssome weird shit in the French quarter... Guy sitting on the sidewalk sucking HIMSELF off! WTF lol talk about heehaw mothafucka.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Just to let you know, it you did a 360 you'd be facing the jerkoff guy again lol You'd want to do a 180 haha.
> iv seen ssome weird shit in the French quarter... Guy sitting on the sidewalk sucking HIMSELF off! WTF lol


Does that make him gay... if he was sucking his own?? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gave me a few chuckles


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Just to let you know, if you did a 360 you'd be facing the jerkoff guy again lol You'd want to do a 180 haha.
> iv seen ssome weird shit in the French quarter... Guy sitting on the sidewalk sucking HIMSELF off! WTF lol talk about heehaw mothafucka.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id prolly just point and laugh.


I would start shouting cheers really, really, really loudly.

"Do THAT SHiT! PUMP IT UP BRO! IN, OUT, IN, OUT! NOW THROW SOME SWAG ON IT. YA! GOOD HUSTLE! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;daVDrGsaDME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daVDrGsaDME&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

That engine video is pretty insane!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


>


Naw, man:
Dogs lick their own balls, presidents get interns to do it for them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha awesome doobie!


[video=youtube;BOyebcrVWb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOyebcrVWb4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope yall dont mind, Im gonna post a few of these 

[video=youtube;0msQb5SiPSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0msQb5SiPSI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;u1cgHEWG-BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1cgHEWG-BA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HwOmf6g-tBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwOmf6g-tBI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good to me! Whats these 750 w lights you speak of???? BTW every variety of wattage is used by peeps in here
> Welcome, and lets see some pr0n!


pretty cool man, GE Lucalox PSL 750w hps I just started using them last cycle, but I was real impressed at there ability.. oh and porn will come later. Im just getting started again. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFoQFjAA&url=http://www.gelighting.com/LightingWeb/emea/images/Horticulture_Lighting_Brochure_EN_tcm181-12710.pdf&ei=5fz1T8zmEuKL2AWpxs3yBg&usg=AFQjCNH2N8krKHpciuSRod50jUMhw46J3A&sig2=L4NO3PuCWsyiXlRGh5uJsw


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;u1cgHEWG-BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1cgHEWG-BA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


is this for real?


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 5, 2012)

genuity said:


> is this for real?


lol no....satire . Don't notice the big mama bear in the background of the girl's last picture taken before death lol? Our court system is horrible. But thank God it's not that bad...yet.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

I am stoned and looking at a very small phone screen, wtf is going on in here? Lol........


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

alright folks well I just got the new journal going not much to look at yet, but it gets better. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/542758-reggaericans-kicks-giggles-1500w-scrog.html here are some pics of some of my last ventures.. hope you like it..
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Right ya bunch eh baw bags.........drunken phot shoot coming up, lmfao......


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Stuff......and things.....


























































































...ran out of steam!
DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2012)

Check ye Pm Mr D


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

M, wtf,,lol......replied bru.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Stuff......and things.....
> DST


Hmmm...I must be a Lesbian because those girls bout damn near had my tongue on the screen, seeking to taste their deliciousness 

They look so amazing. The vert is impressive...and damn your leaves are sooooo green. What nutes?? And great camera skills for being intoxicated.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

I use dried nutes for connifers, lol and my own compost, some calcium, and plenty mycos....and in flower I add some bloem from b.a.c. which is basically alfalfa and molasses. If I need to top up in veg I use Bio Nova SuperSoil mix which is a general feed with plenty MG and tingalings init.
XXX
DST


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 5, 2012)

I hd to look it up but "tingalings" are incredibly beneficial to the plant's growth. With that little bit of secret info my plants should start to really take off, lol


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

love them jolly green ladies there DST looking real nice..


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

got ta get yer tingalings in, lol....

cheers reggae! 

I should really go to bed soon.

ok....another bongo first though, lol


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

think I am going to go all out on the water cooling thing. Got in touch with the chiller kings and feel like investing in something chilly.....


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 5, 2012)

I sure could use one but have yet to purchase one. Running A/C handled water and air temps pretty well but it cost a lot in electricity. I wonder which is a better investment in the long run. Would the chiller draw enough less power to make it the better buy?
I ask because I don't have A/C at the moment and was considering getting a new portable A/C unit.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

water chillers are sweet. a friend of mine made a cool diy with a radiator and a fan, but if you got the bread for it them electric ones kick ass..


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 5, 2012)

I made a chiller out of a drinking fountain that was going to be trashed but still worked. It just sucked almost as electricity as it did cool water so I junked it. It worked well for keeping water temps down in the res but didn't make sense due to the power consumption


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

yupp them chillers cost just as much as an ac to run, but in some cases its a must... good thing for a cool basement... And to help even further I dug my res into the earth to keep it that much cooler.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice. Best I can do is set them on the concrete floor


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> pretty cool man, GE Lucalox PSL 750w hps I just started using them last cycle, but I was real impressed at there ability.. oh and porn will come later. Im just getting started again. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFoQFjAA&url=http://www.gelighting.com/LightingWeb/emea/images/Horticulture_Lighting_Brochure_EN_tcm181-12710.pdf&ei=5fz1T8zmEuKL2AWpxs3yBg&usg=AFQjCNH2N8krKHpciuSRod50jUMhw46J3A&sig2=L4NO3PuCWsyiXlRGh5uJsw


what ballast do you use?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> what ballast do you use?


im using the dimmable lumitek


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Nice. Best I can do is set them on the concrete floor


got a jackhammer? lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2012)

very sweet D,looking very dank everybody.

so i been running this grapegod cut for a min,she smells of grape gum(to me),and can be chop at 55 days,with a nice sweet smoke.
that has a nice creeper high,but not to sedative.>>>but i let her go to 68 or so,the pic of her are at day 55.
im gonna hit her with this plushberry male i got,i got 2 female plushberrys going right now,and im likeing them right now,they are at 3 weeks 12/12
i hope the male passes some good traits to this sweet smelling grapegod cut.

















she will be hit with a cheesequake male too,just to see what that will add.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 5, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Hmmm...I must be a Lesbian because those girls bout damn near had my tongue on the screen, seeking to taste their deliciousness


Then, by that definition, I too am a lesbian. LMAO!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 5, 2012)

genuity said:


> very sweet D,looking very dank everybody.
> 
> so i been running this grapegod cut for a min,she smells of grape gum(to me),and can be chop at 55 days,with a nice sweet smoke.
> that has a nice creeper high,but not to sedative.>>>but i let her go to 68 or so,the pic of her are at day 55.
> ...


I'm not seeing pics here Gen.... but I really want to. Coping mechanism: Go smoke bowl. 

brb


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2012)

Me no see pics either! Me want pr0n!


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello again, so sorry for the absence. I lost my lady and went through a very dark period where interest in the cannabis world and the conflict surrounding my presence were at an all time low. as is often the case absence makes the heart grow fond. In the last couple months I have got back into the Cannabis Community with some new projects and have revived some old ones with a new passion. The layoff will prove to be a good thing. So glad to be back and as always glad to offer any help I can. Thanks Prof Mj


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

Professor Marijuana said:


> Hello again, so sorry for the absence. I lost my lady and went through a very dark period where interest in the cannabis world and the conflict surrounding my presence were at an all time low. as is often the case absence makes the heart grow fond. In the last couple months I have got back into the Cannabis Community with some new projects and have revived some old ones with a new passion. The layoff will prove to be a good thing. So glad to be back and as always glad to offer any help I can. Thanks Prof Mj


Im glad im not alone Professor. I went away for the same reason been back for a week and all these cats have been awsome at welcoming me back... so let me be the first to say welcome and glad to have you back..
cheers~reggae


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm a bigg believer in water coolers and will use one before using AC. That's a picture from one of my commercial facilities that shows a chiller. The chiller is visable just for demonstration purposes but would normally be located outside the flowering room. One of the critical elements for increased yields is light management which takes on far more than just moving lights about. Keep in mind that for every foot of distance between your plant and your light you lose half of it's energy. A 1000 W hid hps at one foot is the same as a 500 W sitting on the plant, at two feet it becomes a 250 W light. Therefor even inches become critical. Three major factors that have a direct impact on the size of your yield are 1 Strain 2 Size of your rootball and 3 the amount of light you put on the plant. Once you've selected your strain and got them off to a good start with a root excellarator light becomes the single thing that you really still have a significant impact on. The number one priority I have in the flowering enviroment is light management. My lights are moved daily. The room uses reflective materials to use all the light we're throwing out there, hood glass is cleaned on a regular basis both inside and out, proper venting fans WITH booster fans are used and if anything are underworked. I'd rather pay more up front on bigger, better fans that will coast than I would save a buck and over work my fans. Whenever possible the grow room itself is selected with high ceilings to help give me more room for hot air. C02 supplimenting allows us to increase temps by as much as ten degrees. That leaves the chillers. Cannabis plants are like little radiators, by chilling the water running through the plants I can dramatically reduce the distance my lights need to be from the plants. Lights equal yield. In the picture shown I may have $400 invested in a chiller, maybe a tad more. Here's how I justify or eleminate whether I will by the product. $400 equals one zip, if I can increase the yield of my crop by a single zip I have paid for the equipment. That increase in yield can be devided over the life of the equipment say the chiller is good for eight crops(Which is way low) that means each crop must produce and additional 1/8th of an ounce to pay for itself. In the case of the chiller it's a no brainer. By the biggest, baddest chiller and keep your water super cool, bring those lights down and watch your light management. I promise dramatic increases in yield. It's about the details folks. Oh Yeah, replace your bulbs often, don't wait for them tho go out on you before replacing. Bulb cost you what 1/4 zip?

Godd luck
Dana Prof Mj May


reggaerican said:


> yupp them chillers cost just as much as an ac to run, but in some cases its a must... good thing for a cool basement... And to help even further I dug my res into the earth to keep it that much cooler.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Jul 5, 2012)

And Reggae, thank you and my heart goes out to you. Pain that is unbelievable. We move forward. Thank You, One Love Dana


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, Hope all is well in the Club. Been really busy working! Never too busy for prOn!

Sour D x Blueberry aka Mamadude. @Duch, here she is day 40 of flowering, she will be a 10 Week finisher!

View attachment 2242478View attachment 2242477
View attachment 2242480


Skunky Monkey Day 40

View attachment 2242482

Purple Le' Pew Day 40 (Got a clone of this and I might use the DPQ F2 to cross with it) 
View attachment 2242484View attachment 2242485
View attachment 2242486


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful work DST, my hats off. To harvest or not to harvest. Most growers have quite the time investment in their girls by the time harvest is creeping up on them. We spend a lot of time between vegging and flowering, I personally do not veg as I find it to be a waste of time, but even at top speed and a pure Indica I'm looking at six week for a new crop. Double that with vegging and it's easy to see how we can get a little antsy about harvesting. The old tride and true, half amber/half white trichome visual inspection will get most of us close to the correct day. Consider this however, cannabis will produce 80% of it's trichomes in the last two weeks of it's life cycle. If harvested only a week early it will be 40% less potent then if we have waited. Nearly half as strong. What a shame after weeks and sometimes months of careful growing. Every grower should try this at least once. With a familiar strain you have grown before start taking a small bud of your girls about every four days or so starting about three weeks before harvest. Let this crop go a bit longer than the norm. Having kept all the buds labled do a taste taste at the end and see if you notice the difference, I promise you will. The last four samples will have a profound increase in potency while the very last one will start to take on a more narcotic stone as it overmatures. Rule of thumb, if in doubt wait a week. OR EVEN BETTER, take a lesson from our brothers and sisters in the wine making industry and look into a wonderful little tool that I use. It's called a BRIX metter. This is what grape growers use to measure the sugar in their grapes and what we use to measure sugar in our favorite girls. Cannabis during it's life cycle will maintain 10 to 12% sugar if the plant is healthy. Using a brix metter I can tell if there is a problem with my girls three days before the plant will show me. any problems will directly effect the plants uptake of sugar/food and be reflected almost instantly. At the end of the life cycle cannabis will stop taking in the food and you will see the sugars plummet. 72 hours from the beginning of this drop is your max potency. I like to flush about a week out and then throw my girls into 36 hours of straight darkness before harvestabout four days out. I find it dramatically increases my trichome production. Hope it helps Prof Mj


----------



## SFguy (Jul 5, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ill throw up some shots of my outdoor garden tomorrow, squash, melons, cukes, tomatoes, peppers, basil, and some tiny corn...
> 
> i LOVE GRDENING its soo reaxing and keeps my job from getting to me... great escape


heres is my small garden, its gonna get packed in there these shots are a few days old. when i buy a place itll definitly have better exposure, and a larger spaced yard for more plants, landlord said i could grow as big as i want, but no weed plants rototill the whole yard if you want.. he said CAUSE last year i had lil babies 4 outside and after like 1 week he saw them and said to get rid of them... so i put them back in the grow room... and told him he would never SEE them again he only bothers around outside weeding around nd trimming hedges and beig generally nosy... its cool, in 3 yrs has asked to come do 1 inspection after the first year. install a carbonmonoxide detector was his excuse, but never again he just calls ahead and says hell be around the house today... i just pay my rent on time and keep the house clean. if something breaks i fix i and send him a bill. usually less my rent with a recipt. 

anyways ill quit rambling


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning guys and gals, welcome back to the Prof! Loving the post abouit the Brix Meter. And with the water chiller I am trying to eliminate loads of ducting in my room, perhaps change up with going sealed, we shall see. Without hacking bits out of doors to the outside, it's also difficult to bring in enough cold air (well, enough for my liking anyway) For me it's all about getting my temps down as I have such a small space with a fair bit of light.
Excellent work on the frosty wenches FM!!! They all look fantastic. And SFguy, what a lovely doggy!!! Is that pumpkins you are growing? I also have a pumpkin and a butternut on the go......
Well I better go give the thirsty girls some water.
Peace, DST


----------



## xX2FaDeD247Xx (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Just getting down to some SA&W!!!!
> 
> Looks great FaDeD. Cola in the first pic looks mighty fine. What is it?


both plants are "cinderella99" by female seeds


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds familiar, Cindy99. I think LoadedDragon use to grow that (or probably still does). Not seen him on riu for years though.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2012)

genuity said:


> very sweet D,looking very dank everybody.
> 
> so i been running this grapegod cut for a min,she smells of grape gum(to me),and can be chop at 55 days,with a nice sweet smoke.
> that has a nice creeper high,but not to sedative.>>>but i let her go to 68 or so,the pic of her are at day 55.
> ...


sorry about that post,dam riu.
room shot.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 6, 2012)

good morning 600... 

dst, na they are crookneck squash,its really overrunning my f'in garden, i wont get any eggplant i bet it grows over her.. lol
ill update tonight with pictures of the frosty goodness lights are out rihgt now and i gotta go to work


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Saturday will be 2 weeks since flipping 12/12. I pulled a herm, the Chaka OG isnt so stable with the reveg growing method I guess. But its a good way to weed out the weak ones for breeding although Im not breeding any this round!
View attachment 2242899
View attachment 2242900
Have to show off my wind chime with my moms ashes in it, my brother bought this for me.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice looking room Gen.


genuity said:


> sorry about that post,dam riu.
> room shot.
> View attachment 2242696View attachment 2242697View attachment 2242698





SFguy said:


> good morning 600...
> 
> dst, na they are crookneck squash,its really overrunning my f'in garden, i wont get any eggplant i bet it grows over her.. lol
> ill update tonight with pictures of the frosty goodness lights are out rihgt now and i gotta go to work


You got to love all the different types of Squash, never heard of that one.



supchaka said:


> Saturday will be 2 weeks since flipping 12/12. I pulled a herm, the Chaka OG isnt so stable with the reveg growing method I guess. But its a good way to weed out the weak ones for breeding although Im not breeding any this round!
> View attachment 2242899
> View attachment 2242900
> Have to show off my wind chime with my moms ashes in it, my brother bought this for me.
> View attachment 2242901


That's awesome!!!!!!!!!!! What a nice thing to remember her with!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2012)

Great page of pr0n so far!


Good info too, Prof MJ. I have to ask though  is your av even real? holly shit.... Is it your work?


heres my contribution~
Crane melon! 






More~
Moon and stars yellow flesh...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice melons whodat!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

Outdoor Veg pr0n...

Fire OG in a Genius Milk Crate
View attachment 2243305View attachment 2243306

E & J

View attachment 2243307View attachment 2243308


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

I think I may just adopt that milk crate for my next run. Is the material course felt or something FM? Bloody nice scrog!

EDIT: And nice melons indeed whodat. I think the questions about Profs bud was put to him before and I do recall another pic being posted to back it up. there a freakin huge though, bit like yer melons big man! lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2012)

That's incredible! Looks like I'm going to be stalking the professo for a bit.

Fam that is an all around beautiful sight my friend


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone got suggestions for Water Chillers? The Chiller Kins are retailing over a couple of grand Advise welcome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

my honest advice is you don't need it, your grow got up to 30 in mid muggy summer in the dam & you have got a fuck load of light in there, no mould ever, i've had plants take 30c no prob i've had them keel over and die but my point is if it aint broke. 

you do an amazing amount in that small room but maybe it's time for a full rethink? 

this is all most if not all growers do surely plan how they can make it better constantly. except shwagbangers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Has anyone got suggestions for Water Chillers? The Chiller Kins are retailing over a couple of grand Advise welcome.


swap bathroom for stinky?   jks


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Thing is, I am not really that fussed about sealing my room, CO2 usage (just another thing to freak the wife out with, lol), so the suggestion they came up with I don't think I'll work with. Not sure. I saw this on ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Teco-Ca-200-Water-Chiller-/290737134166?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item43b1489a56

It's for a fish tank so not sure it's the right thing....seems cheap in comparison to the price quoted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

fully sealed co2 is at daft temps trust me you'd have a harder time convincing the missus.

plus its the end of touching them up ish


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Has anyone got suggestions for Water Chillers? The Chiller Kins are retailing over a couple of grand Advise welcome.



I made one from an old window ac unit, 5k btu I think. It easily cooled all the water for dwc in the 8x8 room, chiller located outside the room along with main res'. All together maybe 240 gallons.... too cold sometimes! I think I posted pics of it a while ago but just cant find them.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

I can roll joints, knock a few bits of wood together, no way I trust myself to make a home made chiller, lol.



whodatnation said:


> I made one from an old window unit ac unit, 5k btu I think. It easily cooled all the water for dwc in the 8x8 room, chiller located outside the room along with main res'. All together maybe 240 gallons.... too cold sometimes! I think I posted pics of it a while ago but just cant find them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fully sealed co2 is at daft temps trust me you'd have a harder time convincing the missus.
> 
> plus its the end of touching them up ish


Not the end of touching them up if you lock yourself in the room you can even turn the gas off at that point, being in your room would save you money! lol. 
You do have a point though, but a simple fix. About an hour before I planned on opening the doors for an extended period of time for work, I would turn the gas off... an hour later co2 is all used up and I feel like I havent wasted any, c02 didnt cost me that much either, $13 a 20lb bottle and would last about 2 weeks. 
Definitely something to figure out before you move any further on sealing your room for c02 use is to find a source and their prices...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello everyone. Within 15 minutes of my last post, on the 4th, a quick 10 minute storm rolled through here and the wind was so strong it took a large tree down. That tree happened to land right on top of the telephone distribution line crossing the street, snapping it and the braided metal strand in half and pulling a pole right out of the ground. Needless to say, I've been with no internet until a few hours ago. My daughter hasn't been able to log into her online classes and because my phone is VOIP and we haven't had that either my wife has no idea if she's gotten any calls from the numerous resumes she has out. I've been so pissed because when I worked cable and there was an outage we would be dispatched immediately, no matter what time it or weather, and we would work around the clock until the issue was resolved. These guys sent a home install tech out at the end of the day, even though I told them the whole line and pole where down and required their maintenance and construction crew. "Well sir, like I said, someone will be out between noon and 5". FFS! Sure enough this dopey young guy shows up, closer to 5, scratching his head telling me this is not his department. A whole day wasted because Customer Service Reps aren't allowed to think for themselves. Finally we see a crew the next day by noon and they headed home at 5 only to have to come back the next day to finish. Several customers with no services or 911 access and they don't give a crap. Oh, and to top it off. This is the biggest phone company in the country with millions of customers and they're still charging them $2.95/month for get this....Touch Tone service!!! 

Ah, that feels better. Hope you guys don't mind me venting. Love the pron going on. Welcome back to the MIA members. 

FM, nice Mamadude man. I really enjoyed mine and so did the Mrs. 

I don't have anything going at the moment but I think that's a good thing right now. We've been in a heat wave in the mid to high 30's with a humidity factor making it feel like the mid 40's. It's just cooking here and made our move pretty miserable and grueling. 

Anyway. Glad to be back online.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 6, 2012)

Jesus man!!
And here I was complaining about some trivial ass shit compared to that. My apologies to you sir.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally a decent camera with custom white balance. Taken with HPS on, Happy birthday to me!
View attachment 2243564
View attachment 2243565


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2012)

Chuck Norris once gave the most interesting round house kick in the world to the left side of the Dos Equis man's face using his right boot.



_**and glad you're back online & re-connected with the world, duchie!
So that means you missed the announcement about the UFO's!?!?!?!?
Dude!!!!*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful colors, supchaka, and happy birthday!
I toke in your honor!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2012)

Happy B day supchaca! 

Welcome back duchie! what a pain in the ass... Im not sure what I would do without the internet


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2012)

I did go back are read all the posts from my last one but didn't notice anything about UFO's but then again, I am a pothead and you guys talk lots so.... 

Glad your upgrade's going well bro.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks whodat. I tell ya I was going crazy but with the move and all it wasn't too bad but in the evenings I was lost. You know what though, I smoked a bunch of great herb, laid back and listened to some music in a way I haven't in a long time. 

Happy Birthday Supchaka! Custom WB is the bomb!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I did go back are read all the posts from my last one but didn't notice anything about UFO's but then again, I am a pothead and you guys talk lots so....
> 
> Glad your upgrade's going well bro.



[video=youtube;LaiBqJ-QMlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaiBqJ-QMlM[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2012)

You see! Now that's what I'm talking about. What might have happened if I wasn't able to see that? That's it. I'm filing a formal complain.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2012)

My birthday is Sunday, the big 4 oh! I bought myself the camera, a Sony nex 5N. My dad has the Nex7 but too much money for me!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2012)

heres an update to the purps undr the 600.37 days flower.25 day veg around 3 ft tall.


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 6, 2012)

Some pictures of the ladies under the 600, at 4 weeks.

NL x BB:
View attachment 2243702View attachment 2243705

Pineapple Chunk:
View attachment 2243703View attachment 2243706
QrazyTrain:
View attachment 2243701View attachment 2243704


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2012)

heres al my stuff.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> I think I may just adopt that milk crate for my next run. Is the material course felt or something FM? Bloody nice scrog!
> 
> EDIT: And nice melons indeed whodat. I think the questions about Profs bud was put to him before and I do recall another pic being posted to back it up. there a freakin huge though, bit like yer melons big man! lol.


Not 100% sure but it seems like felt. BC99 gave it to me so I am sure he will give you the scope on what the material is! I like it cause its large and easy to move around! I want to grow in nothing but these milk crates cause I like them.

@ bud1744 those plants look great man, is the NL x BB a freebie from Attitude or you purchased it?

@ supchaka, happy 2 days before your birthday! I think you should come over Sunday night for a birthday blunt laced with my ISO!!!!

Have a great weekend Sixerz!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2012)

Most of the way done with the transfer to the closet space 























































[video=youtube_share;d1yqWS_zzAY]http://youtu.be/d1yqWS_zzAY[/video]

After I dismantle the old grow box tonight I'll be setting up the cool air ventilation tomorrow.

Time to eat!
After some bong rips.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

Love the beats, sounds like some old school Nintendo video game! Closet looks great bro, cant wait to see it in action!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Love the beats, sounds like some old school Nintendo video game! Closet looks great bro, cant wait to see it in action!


@ emily, he's fixin it up first.lol.


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @ bud1744 those plants look great man, is the NL x BB a freebie from Attitude or you purchased it?
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend Sixerz!!!



Ya, the NL x BB was a freebie from the tude when I ordered the QrazyTrain and Pineapple Chunk.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Ya, the NL x BB was a freebie from the tude when I ordered the QrazyTrain and Pineapple Chunk.


Your the 3rd person I saw grow that freebie strain and it seems to be a nice one!!! I got it but just havent started it yet!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2012)

boooooo sixerz,lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks, FM 

Once the cool air is vented in, it's going to be a nice size for five med-small plants.
I have to make a door assembly to close it in and make it light tight, but that will be tomorrow.
I'm making sure that 5 of the air-crates will fit, too.
Busy(ish) day tomorrow to get it finished, but going to be sweet on so many levels to downsize without downsizing like this.
Much like the "The Art of Fighting Without Fighting".


Lots of pics to come, and some vids, too. 

*the goofy tune in the previous vid is just a calliope tune I came up with. Used it for a couple of other quick vids, so I just played it in reverse this time. After I reclaim the bedroom from the ponderous old grow box, I'll be getting back into my music projects. Finally!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2012)

Well last night was 1st 12/12 roll on harvest day haha


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning everyone, Friday night pr0n Special by the looks of it in here. Well it's Satuday here and looking good. Peace 6ers.
DST


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning guys and gals, welcome back to the Prof! Loving the post abouit the Brix Meter. And with the water chiller I am trying to eliminate loads of ducting in my room, perhaps change up with going sealed, we shall see. Without hacking bits out of doors to the outside, it's also difficult to bring in enough cold air (well, enough for my liking anyway) For me it's all about getting my temps down as I have such a small space with a fair bit of light.
> Excellent work on the frosty wenches FM!!! They all look fantastic. And SFguy, what a lovely doggy!!! Is that pumpkins you are growing? I also have a pumpkin and a butternut on the go......
> Well I better go give the thirsty girls some water.
> Peace, DST


DST-Had a thought on the cooler, maybe stupid but would it be worth looking at connecting it to the mains supply instead of a cooler and drain to waste once used? depends on the water rates where you live lol


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

I could do that, but how much water is the thing going to use in a 12 hour cycle? Did you see the link of the thing I found on ebay?
It's a chiller for 200litre fish tank.

The chiller king guys are looking at around 2800US$ for a chiller That's retil. I could buy it through my business but I reckon the whosael price will still be high as!



Saerimmner said:


> DST-Had a thought on the cooler, maybe stupid but would it be worth looking at connecting it to the mains supply instead of a cooler and drain to waste once used? depends on the water rates where you live lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

DST said:


> I could do that, but how much water is the thing going to use in a 12 hour cycle? Did you see the link of the thing I found on ebay?
> It's a chiller for 200litre fish tank.
> 
> The chiller king guys are looking at around 2800US$ for a chiller That's retil. I could buy it through my business but I reckon the whosael price will still be high as!


Sorry mate i was`nt too clear lol........

What i meant was connect it to your cold water feed, have it drain into a catch tank and then from that tank pump it back up into the header tank or whatever lol, just thinking one pump to pump the outlet back up into the system would be cheaper to run than a chiller n stuff lol


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

If I do it, I'll get a chiller I think as running from the mains would mean more maintenance for me. Once I have poured the water out the tap I have paid for it, I don't have any water tanks in my house.


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2012)

DST said:


> If I do it, I'll get a chiller I think as running from the mains would mean more maintenance for me. Once I have poured the water out the tap I have paid for it, I don't have any water tanks in my house.


is this the one you been looking at>>>http://www.watercooledgardens.com/product.php?productid=16277&cat=266&page=1

if so they are good,but do drip at times.
really think about it,befor you do it D,cause the whole room needs to be cool to.

truth,i think youd be better off with some type of a/c(portable)
now finding a size for your room,will be the thing.

30 yrs young yesterday...........


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> 30 yrs young yesterday...........


Congratulations.....and I hope you had a Happy Birthday.

Observation. There have been a lot of 600 members with birthdays recently-mine included-62 in mid june. Is that one of the reasons that we are compatable?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Happy birthday to all you muckers. Lots of love to my brothers and sisters in the 600.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday G! Hope it was a blast.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey 600ers. Happy happy to everyone... Just checking in from BFE. I tried to like as many posts as possible, but smartphones just dont like to play nice sometimes.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;e6wmsUOyoRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6wmsUOyoRo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
here is my weekly video update. They got a little taller from last week


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 7, 2012)

(*nice update, supchaka!)

Man!
This guy is a monster musician!

[video=youtube_share;gWUArGIxy0I]http://youtu.be/gWUArGIxy0I[/video]


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey guys... Hope all is going well. My girls are really starting to fill in very nice. Although I have a question for all of you. I have been fighting fungus gnats in my DWC reservoirs for the last 3 weeks to a month.. Maybe a little longer. I really cant seem to knock these fuckers. I have pest strips in the tent to catch the mature flying ones that are laying the eggs. I have tried hydrogen peroxide 29%. Seems to stop them for about a day... Then they are back full force. I have also went and bought some mosquito dunks and started using just 25% of one dunk in each rez. When that didnt work I tried a half a dunk. When that didnt work I tried a FULL mosquito dunk in each 5 gallon rez and they are still just munching away on my roots. Has any one ever had this bad of an infestation before and what the hell did you do to kill these fuckers. STAY HIGH!!! 
P.S. I only have to make it about another 2 weeks until the girls come down.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> Hey guys... Hope all is going well. My girls are really starting to fill in very nice. Although I have a question for all of you. I have been fighting fungus gnats in my DWC reservoirs for the last 3 weeks to a month.. Maybe a little longer. I really cant seem to knock these fuckers. I have pest strips in the tent to catch the mature flying ones that are laying the eggs. I have tried hydrogen peroxide 29%. Seems to stop them for about a day... Then they are back full force. I have also went and bought some mosquito dunks and started using just 25% of one dunk in each rez. When that didnt work I tried a half a dunk. When that didnt work I tried a FULL mosquito dunk in each 5 gallon rez and they are still just munching away on my roots. Has any one ever had this bad of an infestation before and what the hell did you do to kill these fuckers. STAY HIGH!!!
> P.S. I only have to make it about another 2 weeks until the girls come down.


Iv had a small case in dwc... Sounds awful  When all fails maybe try a tea concoction????? 
I found this though, hope it helps.




jahtrip said:


> I work in a growshop here, and im telling you man you dont have much choice with gnats.... insecticides and such wont do the job because it works by being in contact with the larvae... but seen as gnat larvae eats its way up the root, you need something that will actually go looking for the little buggers like bacillus thuringiensis.... so you need a product containing this bacteria...
> As i said a very effective one is GNAT OFF.. dont waste any more time, order it online... and try and slow down their development with neem oil in the water with a little bit of dish washing soap....
> 
> each adult gnat will lay aprx. 200 eggs...
> ...


Goooooood luck!





curious old fart said:


> Congratulations.....and I hope you had a Happy Birthday.
> 
> Observation. There have been a lot of 600 members with birthdays recently-mine included-62 in mid june. Is that one of the reasons that we are compatable?
> 
> ...


Not to mention june is the 6th month of the year  !!!!!!

Happy birthday Genuity! Hope you were able to save that hash ball for celebration  I'll toke a few for ya, peace.


And happy birthdays to everyone ells! 
Almost every day Id tell petey (my dog) it was his birthday lol I dont know why.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 7, 2012)

1st night off 12/12 went well 2 my babys look as tho the leave burning hoying a couple pics on now gis 5 mins


----------



## budolskie (Jul 7, 2012)

heres the leaves the first 2 pics are on number 7 and last pics are of number 8 both near ocsilating fan. could this be anything???


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey whodat. Thanks for the quick reply man. I have all the ingredients to brew up a nice tea. Just dont have a RO filter here at the house quite yet. Looks like i am off to the store to get some distilled water. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2012)

could be fan wind burn from the fan budolskie?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 7, 2012)

raiderman said:


> boooooo sixerz,lol.


Hey Raider, what is that strain in your avi? It looks so colorful!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> is this the one you been looking at>>>http://www.watercooledgardens.com/product.php?productid=16277&cat=266&page=1
> 
> if so they are good,but do drip at times.
> really think about it,befor you do it D,cause the whole room needs to be cool to.
> ...


What are we chilling? Are we chilling the lights or the water in hydro setups?


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gen, Happy Birthday Petey!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> Hey whodat. Thanks for the quick reply man. I have all the ingredients to brew up a nice tea. Just dont have a RO filter here at the house quite yet. Looks like i am off to the store to get some distilled water. STAY HIGH!!!


Iv never used RO water and got by just fine IMO, just sayin


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am in the market for 2 new 600's...what is the best light and bulb on the market?


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 7, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Iv never used RO water and got by just fine IMO, just sayin


So your saying the low level of chlorine in the water from my tap wont hurt the breeding process of the bennies? Maybe I should give it a shot with using some water straight out of my tap. Any oe know where I can snag some backstrap molasses other than a hydro store? STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2012)

most grocery stores have the molasses ..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> So your saying the low level of chlorine in the water from my tap wont hurt the breeding process of the bennies? Maybe I should give it a shot with using some water straight out of my tap. Any oe know where I can snag some backstrap molasses other than a hydro store? STAY HIGH!!!


I always let the water bubble for a day or two, but have used it streight in a pinch... You should be fine if the tea is made proper. 
I always got small amounts of blackstrap molasses from the grocery store.
Try heisenbergs tea for hydro use... 
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html

Im not saying this will work, just thinking aloud here.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I am in the market for 2 new 600's...what is the best light and bulb on the market?



lol, thats a difficult question to answer!
Buuuuuuut, Id maybe go with those hps/mh combos just because of the spectrum you get...


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2012)

I have used tap water straight from the tap before with no ill effects, uk taps tho lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2012)

any thoughts on the apollos ? looking on ebay now and ready to pull the trigger..any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> any thoughts on the apollos ? looking on ebay now and ready to pull the trigger..any thoughts appreciated.


They're the rock bottom generic. Other than that, no I don't know! I'm using a similar cheap one that's doing just fine so far


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah the price is attractive for sure...what would ya say is best bang for buck?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Corso. That's a pretty loaded question that can get some pretty good debate going, IMO. I've used generic bulbs from the start and I seem to be growing some pretty dank and solid bud, but then again I haven't tried a high end bulb yet. Since you're starting with two, why don't you try both worlds and see for yourself? It sure wouldn't hurt and when it's said and done you will know which is best, or not. 

Cheers


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> any thoughts on the apollos ? looking on ebay now and ready to pull the trigger..any thoughts appreciated.


Just bought the 400w system...notice a difference immediately in my seedlings. They were previously under CFL.

The ballast is damn near silent. 3 year warranty on it and one year warranty on both the hps and mh bulbs? Well worth it for the budget grower imo.

You can always upgrade the blubs / hood when you have more funds.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2012)

Not only am I using a similar generic light, I bought it used off Craig's to begin with! I got a 600 watt setup with a 435 cfm fan. He said it was used for a full grow. The hps bulb was clicky when I put it in and it burned out in a month. I was fine with that since I wasn't sure about the age of the bulb anyway. Got a new bulb and start plugging away again! I do recommend when you go between cycles or at some set point that you take the ballast outdoors and hit it with a compressor, they get very dirty inside over time.

I will say though with cheap stuff I don't like to buy it online because it makes it that much harder to return and you're usually stuck with the shipping cost plus waiting.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just sold 2 cheap 600's that I got on craigslist 3 years ago..I am not looking to buy a shitbox ..want something decent but don't wanna spend a huge amount...some of these 6--'s are more expensive then 1k's.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

Happy 30 Gen and Happy 40 Chaka!!! Enjoy your Birthdays!

Peace

FM


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> any thoughts on the apollos ? looking on ebay now and ready to pull the trigger..any thoughts appreciated.


I have the Apollo 600w and I'd say it's a great deal for the price. I plan on upgrading to a better set of bulbs but other than that it rocks!! I've had mine about 2 months and it has worked flawlessly so far.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> Hey guys... Hope all is going well. My girls are really starting to fill in very nice. Although I have a question for all of you. I have been fighting fungus gnats in my DWC reservoirs for the last 3 weeks to a month.. Maybe a little longer. I really cant seem to knock these fuckers. I have pest strips in the tent to catch the mature flying ones that are laying the eggs. I have tried hydrogen peroxide 29%. Seems to stop them for about a day... Then they are back full force. I have also went and bought some mosquito dunks and started using just 25% of one dunk in each rez. When that didnt work I tried a half a dunk. When that didnt work I tried a FULL mosquito dunk in each 5 gallon rez and they are still just munching away on my roots. Has any one ever had this bad of an infestation before and what the hell did you do to kill these fuckers. STAY HIGH!!!
> P.S. I only have to make it about another 2 weeks until the girls come down.


I have found SM-90 to be very effective against fungus gnat larvae in the res.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 7, 2012)

Halloo, hallay my frisky 6-oh-nauts!

Some update pics of the changeover from Grow Box mk-5.75 to Grow Closet mk-1.0


A final look around my old stomping grounds...
...almost 4 years of growing in this box...
































Off with the front:








Off with the side:








All stacked up and ready for final dis-assembly.








And finally busted out the A/C unit today.








Deep Blue (F2) in the new Grow Closet:







Will finish venting to & from the window tomorrow.
Back is killing me.
Time to rip a few bongos.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn doob wish I could rip some bowls with ya!!! I would really like to smoke while you jam out!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn doob wish I could rip some bowls with ya!!! I would really like to smoke while you jam out!


Kinda like the good ole days back in the Garage


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 7, 2012)

Good music, good herbs, and good company: what more could one ask for?

My love of doobies stems from the desire to toke while I play music.
Need to get my grow back in order so I can get to rolling up some spliffs, 'casue I got me lots of playing to do now that I don't have to worry about whacking the headstock or tuning keys against a corner!

Heh, heh: I also came across a neat how-to video on youtube that gives detailed step-by-step instructions on converting a regular fretted bass guitar into a fretless bass guitar.
Then it occurred to me that my old 5-string bass has been sitting in a corner collecting dust since moving up to a 6-string bass...


----------



## duchieman (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking good Doobie! I've never really sat down long enough with a fretless. Always just for a minute or two in a music store but that's it. 

Hey, how about some fun and games to go with that jam session. Maybe we could convert this one to bong rips. 


Instead of Battleship it's Battlerips


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> some of these 6--'s are more expensive then 1k's.


i noticed that too while looking at eye hortilux bulbs


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2012)

I bought my 1k's 5 years ago on craigslist for 200 each....that is ballast and reflector and an old bulb....I could go on craigslist or through friends I know and get used 1k's for the same price right now...some of these 600's are like 500-700 dollars.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Looking good Doobie! I've never really sat down long enough with a fretless. Always just for a minute or two in a music store but that's it.
> 
> Hey, how about some fun and games to go with that jam session. Maybe we could convert this one to bong rips.
> 
> ...



Battlerips and Bong Pong!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's a reliabe source starting from $230 for digital ballast, bulb and hood.
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/complete-grow-lights/phantom-digital-complete-grow-light/prod_935.html


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 7, 2012)

Happy-Birthday wishes to Supchaka and to Genuity!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lotta options, yeah I want air cooled for sure..thanks for the link...what do you think is the best deal? it seems I can get 600 watt dig ballast with air cooled hood and cheapo bulb included for 280$...options are the Phantom,Quantom or Lumatak.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd go with lumatek or nextgen prolly


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

If it's a 6 you are winnin already!!! 

Wakey Bakey Rise and Shine>>>>>
[youtube]6ZBKzewJmFM[/youtube]

Is it a plane, is it a bird, NO ya fukkin daft twats, ITS A SixHunner!!!!






Woofles!





















Letsbefriends-Preggers Feminizled DOG











THE BEAST!!!!!!!!!! DOG bx1 Pics don't do it's size justice. Very vigorous growth, large flowers, still a little bit more leaf/bud ratio that Momma Dog, but very happy so far. She is straight up fuel to my nose at the minute. Can't wait to try the smoke on this. Looks like it might go to 10 weeks though so probably not going to be ready for my Bif-day may be a little snip shall be taken






























Looking in.










Some yins waiting to go into the flower cab...






Peace and DOGs to all a youse.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2012)

Video not available in the uk. 

Nice looking plants though mate. Love that dog scrog.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2012)

Garden is looking most verdant, D 

Heh, speaking of video...
... just started a movie a few minutes ago and almost skipped past the FBI warning:


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

morning lad, always good having you this side of the water

how about this one, or just put Little Dragon - Blinkin Pigs in youtube
[youtube]JQThiJjIT8A[/youtube]


jigfresh said:


> Video not available in the uk.
> 
> Nice looking plants though mate. Love that dog scrog.





DoobieBrother said:


> Garden is looking most verdant, D
> 
> Heh, speaking of video...
> ... just started a movie a few minutes ago and almost skipped past the FBI warning:


LIKES^^^^^^

Is that the time already, off to bed Sundays are grrrrrrrreat, say Tony Tiger.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, and just before I go off to bed, lmao, here's a little sNUGgle for ya'll 

6 1/2 week CCXCDXStomperOG...getting it's Brazilian this morgen, smelling lush already.











EDIT: rock solid springs to mind at the moment, hehehe...laters.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2012)

Always nice to be this side. Don't smoke it all bru!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2012)

Jig
was this your message to DST?
[video=youtube_share;XrTDJaBeqnY]http://youtu.be/XrTDJaBeqnY[/video]

you missed a great race last night which Tony won in a wreck filled finish.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2012)

Morn everyone.


Doob, your 600 stickers are growing roots! 

*





​

*


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 8, 2012)

*Sigh* So the ac guy is coming. I figure since im legal everything should be ok but damn i get nervous everytime a stranger is near my grow...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 8, 2012)

Fear is what keeps us in check. Trust your instincts.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> *Sigh* So the ac guy is coming. I figure since im legal everything should be ok but damn i get nervous everytime a stranger is near my grow...


I'm in the SE U.S. so no legal patient here and i had the ac guy in the house a few days ago. I was watching his every move like a hawk. I know he hated it because i hate to watched while i work but i'm too damn paranoid. and i need a new filter.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2012)

my a/c man used to be my dealer and he now waits for my phone call for a repair job.....nights, week-ends and holidays. He has relatives that live in Oakland who send him some of their herb which he gladly shared (which I gave away) because he wanted some goodness from my grows, which I loaded up on him. This guy is 100% trustworthy....and a good friend too.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2012)

Only way you can avoid a technician is to learn these things and DIY, can also save you loads of money! Now there are risks too lol don't want to be stuck screaming to yourself "WHAT THE FUCK WAS I THINKING!" been there plenty lol but failure is a great teacher too.. Just gotta choose your battles I guess.... Ok I'm baked 


Update: all seeds cracked their shells and have FINALLY been put into cups.
All sb 1 x ?p


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mystery Purps ftw.

Or in this case, all of whodat's girls. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 8, 2012)

SEED FAIRY FTW!!!!

Thanks seed fairy! Holy crap, this is a lot of seeds  Best mail I've gotten in a long time, lol. 

Peeps in the 6-0-0 keep it real. I can't wait until I have something that I can give back to all those who've shared with me.

THANK YOU!


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

that is funny, what's going on Doobs? lol.


whodatnation said:


> Morn everyone.
> 
> 
> Doob, your 600 stickers are growing roots!
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2012)

Good evening, D 

Just sitting here in my newly spacious room, soaking up the A/C and getting ready to eat something.
Then I'll get to crack-a-lackin' on the venting of the closet.
I finally found all of my 6" flex-hose, so won't have to buy any more of it.
But might be needing a pair of new window fans. The ones I have are about to fly apart.

If I have enough energy I'll be working on re-arranging the room.

I hope you're doing well over there and had a restful Sunday


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> SEED FAIRY FTW!!!!
> 
> Thanks seed fairy! Holy crap, this is a lot of seeds  Best mail I've gotten in a long time, lol.
> 
> ...


 Fairy working on Sunday? Now that's dedication!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 8, 2012)

the fairy aint scary


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 8, 2012)

The fairy came yesterday, but I was out of town. I love surprises 

happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> I have the Apollo 600w and I'd say it's a great deal for the price. I plan on upgrading to a better set of bulbs but other than that it rocks!! I've had mine about 2 months and it has worked flawlessly so far.



any pics? how is the coverage and air cooled?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'd go with lumatek or nextgen prolly




Thinking about getting some 1k's for the same price.


----------



## cjkronic (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok guys I have a ? do to my limited time i have I cannot search through the thousands and thousands of posts, so point me to a different thread if I am posting in wrong area. I am about to do my first indoor grow. I purchased off a buddy a tent, a cool tube with 600w hps and mh bulbs and reflector and ballast, the intake fan, ducts, hangers, carbon filter, timers and all for a 180$ last night. I also have seeds on way in mail scheduled to be delivered tomorrow i plan on doing 3 auto pineapple express for my first run at it. My question is when do i switch from hps to mh bulb with a auto or should i leave the hps in for full grow. Thanks!


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2012)

I would probably switch after like 2 weeks....good deal ya got.


----------



## cjkronic (Jul 8, 2012)

Right on, thank you. And that was my next question I have not researched the equipment I got do to my time and I was planning on using CFL but I had to make a in the moment decision weather to buy it so I have been wondering if i got a good deal. Also I wondered while this seems to be the right thread to ask this question. If i switch to 6 autos at one time instead of 3 is it going to make a huge difference in lowering my yield with this equipment. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not a fan of Auto's indoors, you could go 12/12 from seed or clone and get a better yield and more potency.... but if your light is good for 3 x 3 ..that is 9 sq ft...so each plant gets 1.5 sq ft..should be o.k. but tight...I am pretty high..but the more I think about it..the more crowded it sounds...what size pots you using?


----------



## cjkronic (Jul 8, 2012)

Being my first I am trying to save money where wont effect grow to much I picked up 5 gallon buckets I plan to put holes in bottoms of and put drip trays under. I am using soil if it is any help. Also I believe the tent is 5x5.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2012)

you should be fine man, good luck.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can easily run 15 autos in 1 gal containers with no problem. I usually have 20+ non auto under each 600. Yield is 3/4's to 2 oz's depending on strain.


cof


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys. Hope you all had a good Sunday. I was able to go out and do some fishing in the early morning. Didnt catch much but it was a fun trip over all. Figured I would throw up a few pics of the Querkle. Starting to look really nice. As you can see the one in the front and the one on the right are the ones that I am having the gnat problem with. I got some myco tea brewing at the moment should be done tomorrow afternoon. Any ways heres some shots for you guys to check oout. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## cjkronic (Jul 8, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> you should be fine man, good luck.


 Alright thanks alot!


----------



## cjkronic (Jul 8, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> You can easily run 15 autos in 1 gal containers with no problem. I usually have 20+ non auto under each 600. Yield is 3/4's to 2 oz's depending on strain.
> 
> 
> cof


Right on! Thanks!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 8, 2012)

cjkronic said:


> My question is when do i switch from hps to mh bulb with a auto or should i leave the hps in for full grow. Thanks!


I would switch to the hps light when they start showing hairs, or a bit after.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2012)

cjkronic said:


> Being my first I am trying to save money where wont effect grow to much I picked up 5 gallon buckets I plan to put holes in bottoms of and put drip trays under. I am using soil if it is any help. Also I believe the tent is 5x5.


5 gallon buckets are w-a-y too big for autos, 2 gallon max....anything larger is wasted, space and medium.
Also, the 5X5 is large enough for 2-600's.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 8, 2012)

So everything was fine just sampled some Querkle and i am very pleased with my outcome. A light Wooden Berry/Grape scent. On the exhale you get the Querkle Grape taste just with a twist


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2012)

I grow my auto ogres in 5 gallon pots or in the ground, just harvested one at day 79 ...63 grams..i would not fo smaller than 3 gallon pots for autos...big autos at least...but indoors 5 gallon is a lil much...but will work fine since ya already bought them.


----------



## cjkronic (Jul 8, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> 5 gallon buckets are w-a-y too big for autos, 2 gallon max....anything larger is wasted, space and medium.
> Also, the 5X5 is large enough for 2-600's.
> 
> 
> cof


Right on, thanks! Ill just save the 5 gallons for the white widows seeds that are coming with the auto pineapple express. The white widow I am going to do on my second run because they are not auto.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 8, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> any pics? how is the coverage and air cooled?


I just put up some pics in here on the 4th. Check my profile and you'll find them. (I can't link pics on my smart tv) I have it in a 4 x 4 tent and the coverage is great. I have the CT27 6" cool tube like Lady J's. I don't have the proper fan/ducting setup for it yet so I have fans everywhere and an ac unit to attempt to battle the temps for now. My only complaint would be the low quality bulbs that come with it. I think my budz would be larger and more developed by now at 5 weeks with a better hps bulb.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2012)

Today I fed my indoor plants outside. Got some cool pr0n pics under the Sunday Sun.

Skunky Monkey #4

View attachment 2246588View attachment 2246589

Skunky Monkey #3
View attachment 2246590

Mamadude (Sour D x Blueberry)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

most def FM totally yummy delicous mouth watering bud prOnyu gotz there my Brotha..howz about some Casey JOnes vid PrOn.lol.. 
OH MY GOD THATS THE FUNKY SHIT!
[video=youtube_share;3HaeKksNCGY]http://youtu.be/3HaeKksNCGY[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> most def FM totally yummy delicous mouth watering bud prOnyu gotz there my Brotha..howz about some Casey JOnes vid PrOn.lol..
> OH MY GOD THATS THE FUNKY SHIT!
> [video=youtube_share;3HaeKksNCGY]http://youtu.be/3HaeKksNCGY[/video]


Kickin ass and taking names Ambz.

I think i got a siezure now. lol


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello folks here are some young strawbery lemon haze and green ribbon veggn out on a table.. they are 14 days old.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

whats green ribbon?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> whats green ribbon?


well im not too sure to be honest.. its got top reviews and is sacramentos favorite strain. not saying much, but it was what was available.. lets see what I do with it. im just worried about the flower time cause I think its like a 10+ week strain and the SLhaze I believe to be 8 weeks..
shame on me..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Should be very nice to see!! 

8 weeks seems very fast for the SLHaze


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Natural light, natural beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Today I fed my indoor plants outside. Got some cool pr0n pics under the Sunday Sun.
> 
> Skunky Monkey #4
> 
> ...





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> most def FM totally yummy delicous mouth watering bud prOnyu gotz there my Brotha..howz about some Casey JOnes vid PrOn.lol..
> OH MY GOD THATS THE FUNKY SHIT!
> [video=youtube_share;3HaeKksNCGY]http://youtu.be/3HaeKksNCGY[/video]


I was laughing at you trying not to laugh at Mr Dr, lol......



reggaerican said:


> Hello folks here are some young strawbery lemon haze and green ribbon veggn out on a table.. they are 14 days old.


Tidy Reggae!!!!

Moring peeps, full steam ahead into the week.....

DST


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Should be very nice to see!!
> 
> 8 weeks seems very fast for the SLHaze


I hope the SLH is longer. Than I wont have to sweat it much.. next run im probably gonna stick to one strain.

thanks DST, hope your enjoying the nice end to an even better weekend..


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Monday morning here lad, Sales tax returns to do....boring.....


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 9, 2012)

Well cheers too ya. hope it goes smoothly.. And now with the thought of monday morning its bedtime for bonzo..
goodnight to all..
Peace~Reggae


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Cheers bud, it's just numbers, but it's getting them in the right place that counts, lol. I have to do my returns on the Dutch tax authorities online website, which of course is all in Dutch....thankfully not double Dutch! 

Slaap Lekker!!!!


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 9, 2012)

Aloha 6er's~

Happy Monday-Morning (an oxy-moron? [no... NOT a MORON on OXY!]) to everyone. Hope the weekend was great for ya. Got a new camera bc my OLD one is just... well, crap. 
Now comes the "learning-curve". We're ALL friends, right? (lol) So I can admit here that I am terrible at picture taking!
There I said it,  

Day 45 of Flower~

AK-47!

Sour Diesel~

"Learning Curve" in full effect!

aloha~

 hapa


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't be so hard on yourself, Hapa looks like the crash course worked out okay! And don't be scared to use the Auto function, lol!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm 2 months away from starting my second indoor grow, first with a 600w... Gonna see how many HBD autoflowers I can squeeze under this bitch... My compost is composting, my seeds are waiting in storage I just have to build them their little room and a table to rest on... I'm getting more and more excited about this as time goes on, some of y'all have such beautiful gardens and I'm worried about fucking it up something chronic cause I'm gonna document the grow properly and don't want to embarrass myself too badly...

I'm gonna be trying to do a feminized seed run which will also be an other first for me...

So plenty of fuck ups ahead for me I guess


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 9, 2012)

good morning sixshooter's, getting my 2 600w in the flower room today.Flowering green crack, master kush, granddaddy purple kush, sour grape, gdp, sweet og kush, and still waiting on my girl scout cookies!fucker!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2012)

Good Morning 600. Hope everyone had a good weekend. took down two trees looks like 298 grams dry per plant.
Hell YEAH!!!


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 9, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I bought my 1k's 5 years ago on craigslist for 200 each....that is ballast and reflector and an old bulb....I could go on craigslist or through friends I know and get used 1k's for the same price right now...some of these 600's are like 500-700 dollars.


whoa, what the fuck? i only spent under 200, new


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

You have to make mistakes to learn. Remember that and it won't seem so bad. If you never make mistakes, you never learn (or so I keep telling myself, lol). We'll be here if you need us!


Shannon Alexander said:


> I'm 2 months away from starting my second indoor grow, first with a 600w... Gonna see how many HBD autoflowers I can squeeze under this bitch... My compost is composting, my seeds are waiting in storage I just have to build them their little room and a table to rest on... I'm getting more and more excited about this as time goes on, some of y'all have such beautiful gardens and I'm worried about fucking it up something chronic cause I'm gonna document the grow properly and don't want to embarrass myself too badly...
> 
> I'm gonna be trying to do a feminized seed run which will also be an other first for me...
> 
> So plenty of fuck ups ahead for me I guess


Nice range of green Cali 209! I still have a wee giggle to myslef when someone mentions Girl Scout Cookies....


209 Cali closet grower said:


> good morning sixshooter's, getting my 2 600w in the flower room today.Flowering green crack, master kush, granddaddy purple kush, sour grape, gdp, sweet og kush, and still waiting on my girl scout cookies!fucker!





Hemlock said:


> Good Morning 600. Hope everyone had a good weekend. took down two trees looks like 298 grams dry per plant.
> Hell YEAH!!!


Nice haul bru. Dropping you an email with a place to check out in the Dam.



monkeybones said:


> whoa, what the fuck? i only spent under 200, new


I spent less than that on my whole grow room, lol. However the first grow room I got was 100's, but that was when everything was pricey.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 9, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> whoa, what the fuck? i only spent under 200, new


yup price on magnetic ballast have drooped, and got my 1000w on craigslist for$100 for ballast, and air cooled hood, plus I Got a all most new and new bulbs, mh, hps 600w for $140


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey 6'rs. Morning all.
1) The girls.
2) DP Cola
3) Caramelicious
4) Caramelicious Cola
5) DP Cola from above

























Enjoy the PrOn!!!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking very nice . What size buckets are they in?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 9, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Looking very nice . What size buckets are they in?


5 Gallon buckets. Cocoa medium and Mineral nutrients.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just sold 2 shitty 600's ...I am looking for an upgrade ..Air cooled and Dig ballasts switchable Don't care if they are dimmable ..the best price I can find is 220$ on line..going to see if the hydro shops can beat that price..If ya see any better deals ..please let me know.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2012)

It has just come to my attention that *Breeders Boutique* is having summer sale with* 25%* off all orders and when you buy two packs then you receive a *free* 5 pack of DOG bX1 and CJ free. Buy 3 packs and receive a 10 pack of the bX1's and CJ.
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It has just come to my attention that *Breeders Boutique* is having summer sale with* 25%* off all orders and when you buy two packs then you receive a *free* 5 pack of DOG bX1 and CJ free. Buy 3 packs and receive a 10 pack of the bX1's and CJ.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/
> 
> 
> cof


Nice COF, is there a code or something we need to enter or is it automatically? Hope all is good with ya bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 9, 2012)

PLP F1s (Royal Pure Kush pheno)

View attachment 2247132View attachment 2247133

PLP F2s (Flowering Day 7)


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It has just come to my attention that *Breeders Boutique* is having summer sale with* 25%* off all orders and when you buy two packs then you receive a *free* 5 pack of DOG bX1 and CJ free. Buy 3 packs and receive a 10 pack of the bX1's and CJ.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/
> 
> 
> cof


bump bump bump


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice COF, is there a code or something we need to enter or is it automatically? Hope all is good with ya bro!


i think the code is WOOF


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok after calling a half dozen hydro shops in the area..they are about 35% higher than Ebay and Amazon ...so it is either Ipower or Apollo ..20 dollar price difference between them..2 Apollos 468$ total or 2 ipower 440$ total... prices include 2 bulbs (MH and HPS )and crappy hangers and timer..what would ya go with?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 9, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Ok after calling a half dozen hydro shops in the area..they are about 35% higher than Ebay and Amazon ...so it is either Ipower or Apollo ..20 dollar price difference between them..2 Apollos 468$ total or 2 ipower 440$ total... prices include 2 bulbs (MH and HPS )and crappy hangers and timer..what would ya go with?


Are you near PDX?

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/grd/3128680058.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2012)

Had a welcomed visitor show up yesterday.
Hoping he stays through the hot weather...

Coolerbot 5000&#8482;


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys, remember we have a competition.....pics of extracts.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 9, 2012)

No , I am in Michigan


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

This makes me giggle.......






Notice the flash banners that are now appearing on this site. So they sell their advertising to companies offering all sorts of ridiculous things to people that will never happen.....and they say me mentioning a seed company is FUKKING SPAM......RIU, I take back my request for advertising costs, don't even fucking bother answering (like you would have anyway).


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice Robot Doobie!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, better to look at, but yet more spam...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice Robot Doobie!!!!!


His uncle is Joe Cool.
And he's second cousin to Joe Camel.
He's Joe Mama's illegitimate loved child, his best friend is the great grandson of Jo-Jo The Dog-faced Boy, and he's Smokin' Joe Frazier's former sparring partner.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2012)

good afternoon and evening to the 6.

Sittin down with a little Black Sour Bubble tonight. I Let it go a bit longer this time has a nice bang to it.


dose anyone here in the 6 run 35-45 gallon pots? if so what your average yield per plant.

thanks in advance


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

I would like to run 35 x 45 gallon pots, haha, but I think my wife would kick my funkin arse from here to Cape Town if I did, lol....not sure where we would sleep either, hehe.

Biggest I got this year Hem is a 40 or 50 litre pot, which is about 12-15 US gallons....fuk mate, now you've given me the PIC (Pot Inferiority Complex), lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> I would like to run 35 x 45 gallon pots, haha, but I think my wife would kick my funkin arse from here to Cape Town if I did, lol....not sure where we would sleep either, hehe.
> 
> Biggest I got this year Hem is a 40 or 50 litre pot, which is about 12-15 US gallons....fuk mate, now you've given me the PIC (Pot Inferiority Complex), lol[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

I think all equipment for the industry is expensive, especially at grow stores....fuk, 3grand for a 1ton water chiller ffs.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> I think all equipment for the industry is expensive, especially at grow stores....fuk, 3grand for a 1ton water chiller ffs.


No shit...

Its so hot where I live its all about A/C... 1 ton of air is 900 USD.

Hows the euro exchange rate these days D??


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 9, 2012)

when's the deadline again?
just ordered some iso, should be ready to go this weekend.. qwiso time..
have a feeling its gonna be a horrible mess but first time for everything guess.. following oakley's guide.. https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html
only thing a bit unsure of is the "cooking" ... see some people just let it evap, some cook it off.. believe the difference is one end up more like a shatter and the other more like an oil..



DST said:


> Hey guys, remember we have a competition.....pics of extracts.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

US$1 is about 81 euro cents, which is not so great for you guys really. Not sure what you'll get afrer they take their commission.

These where water chillers as appossed to a/c units, but I guess there's not much difference.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

End of July lad.

I evaporated the alcohol off with a hairdryer. I find if you get the alcohol out then it seems to harden. I don't cook, but I guess evaporating is similar to cooking.....


mantiszn said:


> when's the deadline again?
> just ordered some iso, should be ready to go this weekend.. qwiso time..
> have a feeling its gonna be a horrible mess but first time for everything guess.. following oakley's guide..
> only thing a bit unsure of is the "cooking" ... see some people just let it evap, some cook it off.. believe the difference is one end up more like a shatter and the other more like an oil..


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 9, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Ok after calling a half dozen hydro shops in the area..they are about 35% higher than Ebay and Amazon ...so it is either Ipower or Apollo ..20 dollar price difference between them..2 Apollos 468$ total or 2 ipower 440$ total... prices include 2 bulbs (MH and HPS )and crappy hangers and timer..what would ya go with?


A friend of mine is rocking an apollo with the generic included bulb and its doing great. I like to support local business, but only if they're willing to discount their prices to be more reasonable and comparable to actual retail values. I don't expect them to price match, but budging a little is a kind gesture that will usually keep the business in their store.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> I think all equipment for the industry is expensive, especially at grow stores....fuk, 3grand for a 1ton water chiller ffs.


Your not wrong grow stores take the piss with prices, I found something on another forum the other day detailing how to make hammer head, enzymes and cal mag on the cheap so might try that when I run out of bits


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 9, 2012)

i just got an apollo too 600 mh/hps works great


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 9, 2012)

Apollo it is ..thanks all for the input.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Whats happening peeps?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Whats happening peeps?



Done canning 6 quarts of basil tomato sauce  jars are a poppin! Finishing some spaghetti, green flesh muskmelon for dessert, then a toke before I hit the hay 
Whats happening with you?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Done canning 6 quarts of basil tomato sauce  jars are a poppin! Finishing some spaghetti, green flesh muskmelon for dessert, then a toke before I hit the hay
> Whats happening with you?


Wondering if i have appendicitis, putting off going to the ER. lol

Is it November yet??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hows the veggie stand doing?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright, my vacation was extremely ill timed, things have suffered. Good news is I'll be over doubling the size of the garden for fall  200 foots rows. Also going to be growing some stuff in the melon patch when they are done for,,, soon.


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 9, 2012)

looking good ladz!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2012)

Not to be a wet blanket, but today really sucks. 

I love you guys and hope you are all safe.


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Jul 10, 2012)

My work indeed, that facility has twelve of those systems. Clean, organized, attention to detail. We've been on a couple of the Marijuana Documentaries that have poppedf up in the last couple years. The BBC Doc on me should be released early 2013 and you'll get to see a bit more. Dana


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Prof, this thread moves quick so you probably missed my Q about water chillers. DO oyu have any good links for these as the prices I am finding are fairly high. Something between .5 - 1 ton chiller. Cheers.

And yes, Jig, it is not such a good day. Sad news about a friend indeed.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 10, 2012)

few new pics been on 12/12 4 nights now


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking good Bud, noticed any stretch in them yet?


----------



## budolskie (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah a bit haha about 2cm change where branches go from symmetrical to asymmetrical


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 10, 2012)

this is my first go with my new 600, the ladys love it


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2012)

Sad new about Heads Up

It seems our beloved friend and 600 member has ben apprehended by the authorities for the sale and cultivation of God's gift. Please hold him in your thoughts and prayers.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Sad new about Heads Up
> 
> It seems our beloved friend and 600 member has ben apprehended by the authorities for the sale and cultivation of God's gift. Please hold him in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


My hopes for the best are with him. suck's for him and us.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2012)

repost from the kush thread. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> These are the same plants from yesterday, i took some pic's to see how close i am to finishing and thought id share them. i lost my 'scope so i try to look closely this way.
> 
> 
> Dog with the moldy coly cola. I'd say she'll go 5 days to a week from now.
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 10, 2012)

positive vibes for HeadsUp. keep yer chin up, fella, where ever you're at.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 10, 2012)

BreedersBoutique has an awesome sale right now. Way better than the other BreedersBoutique sale you've heard about. The BreedersBoutique sale I'm talking about is better. You should check out BreedersBoutique!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 10, 2012)

So with the warm weather comes warmer room temps. I'm running bare bulbs and when it's 90 outside, it's 90 inside. This is my first bare bulb run, so I was scared when the temps were reading 85-90. My fan won't shut down, but the girls are fine. Is it just me, or is this odd? Granted, I do have great ventilation, but I was bracing for cola damage or something....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats shitty news. Last night I was dwelling on the fact they call this a free country but if I grow a plant they can take my life away as I know it.... free my fucking ass. To this day they are still somehow convincing law enforcement personal that cannabis is dangerous and anyone caught with it should be locked in a fucking cage.. So these cops actually believe that they are doing something good for society. If the cops can be shown the truth and convinced of it, then the tide will sway in our favor a bit more. Only problem is us pot heads are such an easy target of income for the privatised for-profit prison system. This shit makes me sick, the fucking punishment is a thousand times more damaging to the person than the crime,,, as if it should be a crime in the first place. This is fucking bullshit.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2012)

For over 75 years mj has been negatively portrayed and has only been the last few years that some truth is allowed to be known. It's not an easy battle, but perceptions are being changed....just too damn slow.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 10, 2012)

i tottally agree,thats why i say.. fuck america.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;JdwWq5M_QcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdwWq5M_QcY[/video]


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 10, 2012)

looks like brighter days are ahead !!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2012)

wtf,vibes to you HU.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2012)

Not much to say here at the moment except knowing how much of a gentleman HU is, I am sure he would want us to stay positive, and of course to keep passing it on!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

Typical Cali girls here....loves the sun!!! Over 100F and still growing strong!!! Lots of watering but not phased at all from the heat!

SCRoG'n pr0n

View attachment 2249562View attachment 2249563View attachment 2249565View attachment 2249564


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey D, has anyone grown the DOG outdoors start to finish before??? If so you have any feedback?

Peace

FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn!
Sucks about HU!!!


Ridiculous bunch of bullshit...

...this bowls for you HU...



[video=youtube_share;gZDJueUzTLA]http://youtu.be/gZDJueUzTLA[/video]


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 10, 2012)

that scrog is awesome.are those smart pots worth the extra change?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah FAM, that is an awesome sight to behold! im green with envy.




Juuuuuuuuusst saying....
[video=youtube;8JF7TcPsmvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JF7TcPsmvI[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 10, 2012)

black rose X c4xcaseyjoones turned out to be a female ! should be some interesting looking bud.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey droman whats happenin.

The C4 x Caseyjones in that cross is actually the BMF (C4 x Caseyband), just happened to see it this and thought I should correct you. 

Later man


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 10, 2012)

Did someone say Boom Mutha Fucka? I like. Hmmm brb!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 10, 2012)

oh well are you sure? because it was labled c4 X casey and it came with 5 labled calizhar X casey jones, and i asked you a while back when i received them and you confirmed they were c4Xcasey jones.. i think this was right before the c4X caseyband was made.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2012)

Afgooey To Harvest Or Not To Harvest THAT IS THE QUESTION lol
Day 58


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

those pics of that nug looks amazing i wish i could be growing these plants


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking great sauce! I see maybe 2 white hairs, does that answer your question? Lol
id say she's ready, but waiting till day 60 would be cool because it's one zero away from 600


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hotsause: That afghooey looks some much like the afghan I grew last year, I still have some more beans and your making me want to pop them!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2012)

Imagine vegging a plant 600 days  And then flowering that bitch :0


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Imagine vegging a plant 600 days  And then flowering that bitch :0


 that would be a frickn dream.. it must be the size of a house.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Afgooey To Harvest Or Not To Harvest THAT IS THE QUESTION lol
> Day 5


I think she needs another 3 months, but thats just my thoughts..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> that would be a frickn dream.. it must be the size of a house.


Right!!

10 X 600 lights for coverage lol!!

No bonsai shit either, I'm talking full on veg, trunk the size of a christmas ham shit.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be all over that shit if I had the room and no worries of it being mistaken for a timber tree.. lol imagine a house built all from hemp.. where do I sign up for that build.?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fuck building a house of hemp. How bout living in one Swiss Family Robinson style!! lol


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

why you trying to one up me billcollector.? 
lol, just save me a room near the top..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> why you trying to one up me billcollector.?
> lol, just save me a room near the top..


Cause im high, lol.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

well take a puff for me please.! im dry as a bone and havnt smoked in weeks..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 10, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> well take a puff for me please.! im dry as a bone and havnt smoked in weeks..


If you were close, Id come smoke you out


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

that would be awsome.. I never smoked out with a billcollector.. lol
your the man thanks for the offer


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2012)

I like smoking out with 6 members lol. Morning all. Gotta go cuz the ween is stiring lol. l8rz


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

I posted a pic a little while back of houses built from hemp....I'll find the pic again....

And here is is, complete with hemp brick (it was solid) And because as it ages it gets more petrified it becomes even stronger!!! How cool is that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2012)

*_peaks out from behind a seguaro cactus trunk, as a desiccated tumbleweed blows by while a lone, hungry coyote wails mournfully in the hazy distance_*

...you hear that?...

...hear _what_? I don't hear anything...

..._*exactly*_...

...it's "_quiet_" in here...

...*TOO* quiet...

[video=youtube_share;rBmMzabdEKQ]http://youtu.be/rBmMzabdEKQ[/video]

Happy Hempy Hump Day!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2012)

I am watching "passport patrol" a show on here that shows immigration and customs dealings in New Zealand airports. This girl was trying to bring in 1.5 grams of weed from Australia to NZ. A dog sniffed it on her and she got sent home. The reason I'm posting this is because the funny thing the customs guy said. "Not the bright green cannabis that we get here in New Zealand but theres brown stuff so it must be Australian quality."

Lol.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Not much to say here at the moment except knowing how much of a gentleman HU is, I am sure he would want us to stay positive, and of course to keep passing it on!


Mornin' my Fellow 6er's~

Bummer about that news really. Hate hearin about any of our 'braddahs & sista's' getting harassed on any level when all we're tryin to do is live a peaceful life and do "our" thang. Positive thoughts and vibes for HU it most def. is!

 hapa


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

We get the Ozzy Border Patrol, does my head in but it's addictive to watch sometimes. You just wanna find out if they have got gear on them. The amount of women that get sent through saying their cousins, brothers or whatever have paid for them and packed their bags, etc, etc....they always have Heroin or Ching on them, Terrible.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> oh well are you sure? because it was labled c4 X casey and it came with 5 labled calizhar X casey jones, and i asked you a while back when i received them and you confirmed they were c4Xcasey jones.. i think this was right before the c4X caseyband was made.


Yeah I am sure droman. I remember labeling them too, long term memory is fine haha. It was before we figured out exactly what those beans were but the male used in those crosses was caseyband (casey jones x headband) and it was headband dom. The females were fire but low yeiders


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Fuck building a house of hemp. How bout living in one Swiss Family Robinson style!! lol


I had to look that one up  Im totally down with that lol







I do have to one up though,







billcollector99 said:


> If you were close, Id come smoke you out


Aint that the truth! I dont think any sixers are anywhere near me lol


DST said:


> I posted a pic a little while back of houses built from hemp....I'll find the pic again....
> 
> And here is is, complete with hemp brick (it was solid) And because as it ages it gets more petrified it becomes even stronger!!! How cool is that.


I remember that, from your trip to hemp fest right? Its been around for a while now! I think its great, but timber industry doesnt like it so much.
Even as late as ww2 we had... hold on.....
[video=youtube;W0xHCkOnn-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0xHCkOnn-A[/video]

"In fact, the U.S. Government overrode its own ban on *hemp and distributed 400,000 pounds of cannabis seeds to American farmers in 1942 who produce 42,000 tons of hemp fiber annually to aid the war effort until 1946."*

WOW, how things flip flop around and no one seems to notice/remember is a mystery to me. This is excellent debate ammo. 

" The U.S.D.A. makes it mandatory for farmers to attend showings of the "Hemp For Victory" film. Farmers and their sons who agree to grow hemp are exempt from military service, even though America is at war."

Im almost steaming right now, the hypocrisy is too thick to see through. So its ok to grow it for aiding to kill large numbers of people, but in times of peace its banned?

here~
http://link.websitewizard.com/hemp-for-victory.html



DoobieBrother said:


> *_peaks out from behind a seguaro cactus trunk, as a desiccated tumbleweed blows by while a lone, hungry coyote wails mournfully in the hazy distance_*
> 
> ...you hear that?...
> 
> ...


Hey doobie!  that vid is awesome.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

I know theres a few cowboys fans in here... any of yall remember this play? thanks giving a few years back.......... 

less than a month for pre season


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2012)

Was that the guy on the Cowboys that won the contest or something?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Was that the guy on the Cowboys that won the contest or something?



what contest?

hey jig 


Biased highlights? lol

The play im talking about at 1:20
[video=youtube;SljNCuuCaK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SljNCuuCaK0[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2012)

GO GIANTS!!! Hey we should have a Club 600 Football Fantasy League. I think it would be awesome! Maybe a little prize for the winner! Still early but would be a lot of fun.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2012)

You never heard of that contest deal. Michael Irvin had some reality show where the winner would get a shot at an NFL contract and the cowboys actually signed the guy.Story on yahoo sports: http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Cowboys-sign-winner-of-Michael-Irvin-s-reality-T?urn=nfl-277422

EDIT: Thought this video was kinda funny.

[youtube]WgII2gDY-Rw[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2012)

aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................go cowboys!!!!
that was the best game of that yr to me.

and that was jesse holly who won that contest.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2012)

dam you WHODAT nation...............


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2012)

Broncos gonna sweep up the AFC!!!!!

Never said it before, but I find it cool that you got to smoke with Korey Stringer. I got to meet a bunch of NFL guys at my high school when the super bowl was in town... Robert Griffin was a safety for the vikings back in the day and he went to my H.S. He had a celebrity basketball game and I got to shake hands with Orlando Pace (giant fucking hands), T.O., Jerome Bettis, Marshall Faulk, and some other guys too. Shook hands with steve Nash too at a spring training game. Random I know.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I know theres a few cowboys fans in here... any of yall remember this play? thanks giving a few years back..........
> 
> less than a month for pre season


YAY!!!!!  "PRE-SEASON"! 
(*Friendly* *rival* with any and all Dallas Cowboy fans). This year (esp. with this *6'er-forum*) should be fun fun fun... *evil grin

and btw, yeah, that SCROG is ridiculous, and I wanna live in a HEMP-HOUSE now (preferrably that one please, ).


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Jig why did you have to go and say something like that??

We all know peyton is gonna get murdered out here in the AFC west


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> GO GIANTS!!! Hey we should have a Club 600 Football Fantasy League. I think it would be awesome! Maybe a little prize for the winner! Still early but would be a lot of fun.



I really like this idea,,, Iv never played fantasy but got interested last year. This would be a good excuse for me to make one  I call saints offense, every player lol.

http://www.nfl.com/schedules/2012/REG/Saints

This schedule looks pretty rough,,, not to mention the other crap we are dealing with for this coming season.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2012)

I just feel like if I say it enough it will come true. I hope he's not a bust.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a sports hater. When jig and I were watching soccer I totally hoodwinked him by having him ingest large quantities of THC then turning a movie on in the loft, he forgot what we were doing beforehand and then got into the movie!


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

Would someone who doesn't like watching men in tight pants running around a field chasing an odd shaped ball please pipe in!!!!!! lol.

Hey guys, you can scratch the idea of a Fantasty Football league, unless the ball is round of course. I want a competition I can join in god dam it!!! lmao.......

Right, I am off to speak to Dez, it's no fun in here anymore haha


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

there a moral in there, "Be wary when entering another mans loft" 


supchaka said:


> I'm a sports hater. When jig and I were watching soccer I totally hoodwinked him by having him ingest large quantities of THC then turning a movie on in the loft, he forgot what we were doing beforehand and then got into the movie!


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Would someone who doesn't like watching men in tight pants running around a field chasing an odd shaped ball please pipe in!!!!!! lol.
> 
> Hey guys, you can scratch the idea of a Fantasty Football league, unless the ball is round of course. I want a competition I can join in god dam it!!! lmao.......
> 
> Right, I am off to speak to Dez, it's no fun in here anymore haha



I'm with you D there's just to much stop starting for me the leggings and the pads i can handle


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

Aw aye 3Eyes, you like a bit of spandex action then? lol

I guess all that stopping and starting allows you to smoke loads inbetween....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2012)

And trips to the refrigerator.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Aw aye 3Eyes, you like a bit of spandex action then? lol
> 
> I guess all that stopping and starting allows you to smoke loads inbetween....



I would lose my vision smoking that much lol


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess you need to it's so dull, har har, only joshing what what....

I tell you what, Football has got to be a pile of cack since the introduction of TV and big cash. I remember punch ups on the footy park, proper tackling, socks rolled down, going for it proper!!!! Cunts are to busy listening to their agents.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

How that 6 week kush drying up for you D?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2012)

Was thinking of it today. People used to play for the love of the game, and sometimes even pride or honor. Nowadays they play for money, fame, and privilege.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyone these days wants to be rich.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 11, 2012)

Aloha 6'ers~

Trying stuff out on my camera just now... 
The more I read the more I know I do not know, you know?
Kinda just like MJ only different 



Sour D @ 49 Days w/@ 21 days to go.
& Sour D "Full-Monty"  

 These D's are over 12"... (and are beginning to smell... different, in a good way).

 hapa


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

~~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/sports/544669-600-fantasy-league.html#post7700645


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

anyone ever make a habanero mite/bug spray?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> anyone ever make a habanero mite/bug spray?


I did, don't pee after use!

People say it works, but for me it was just not working, even spraying 2 times a week?


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

Put it into a jar now, I am getting quite a headband feel from it with total head buzz as well. Hoping the smell starts to come out.

The OG Kush I was running I have packed that in. It was the last seed in a line of genetics but apart from it being ugly, you just never seem to get rid of a certain squiffy smell to it that makes it like it's still damp. I don't know, I have grown it on 3 runs now and same everytime so bollox to it, lol. I got some offsrping from it crossed with my male kush so lets hope that brings something out of it.



billcollector99 said:


> How that 6 week kush drying up for you D?





HapaHaole said:


> Aloha 6'ers~
> 
> Trying stuff out on my camera just now...
> The more I read the more I know I do not know, you know?
> ...


We like good smells.......



whodatnation said:


> ~~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/sports/544669-600-fantasy-league.html#post7700645


have fun guys. If you need a ref at anytime gies a shout, I'll dish out a few thick lips if required


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 11, 2012)

all confirmed females.

M1x(c4xcaseyband) next to the N1 f2 re-veg. 
then we have black roseX(c4xcaseyband) in the pot lookin purty lackin on side branching though. next to M1 revege in the ground. 
then last but not least, and not really last either. another M1x(c4xcb) leaning more on the side of the c4casey lackin on branching also.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone els see "pull ups" baby diapers being advertised on RIU? hahahahahaha thats hilarious!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2012)

Howdy do, 600?!?!

Finishing up the closet tonight after dinner and will provide complete pics after midnight sometime.

In the meantime, just a few pics of nothing in particular:























































*_pics are of the wood after totally disassembling my old grow box, except for the first pic._


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;ya_D9IwB3-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya_D9IwB3-s&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Jul 11, 2012)

Not habanero but capsaicin systemically, havent tested enough to make recommendations but believe there is room for optimism . Prevention is still by far the most effective treatment. I couldnt tell you the last time Ive had to deal with mites. No outside air in/out. No pets. No working outside than coming in. All about prevention.


billcollector99 said:


> anyone ever make a habanero mite/bug spray?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2012)

I use a predatory Flea and Red Hot Chili Peppers to keep the mites at bay...

[video=youtube_share;NE2ZznVtzlA]http://youtu.be/NE2ZznVtzlA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I use a predatory Flea and Red Hot Chili Peppers to keep the mites at bay...


[video=youtube_share;pjvQFtlNQ-M]http://youtu.be/pjvQFtlNQ-M[/video]


----------



## RoyalShaman (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey first timer here because I got a real problem with my current 600 HPS grow!
Thing is......lights and plants too close - only day 42flr


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> anyone ever make a habanero mite/bug spray?


I've made it a few times. Habaneros, jalapeños, serranos they all will do the trick. The key IMO is to spray the plants 3-4 days straight. Hell the frequency of the drowning alone could probably take care of the mites and the peppers just icing on the cake. I've seen people say to spray like twice a week or whatever and that just don't work for me. Gotta hit em hard and repeatedly. 

I've also sprayed right up within days of harvest. I washed my plants off in the shower at harvest with cold water. It helped removed any mite crap, corpses or webs. After a thorough washing take the plants outside and swing em around till they don't throw water off. Then hang em up like usual!


----------



## RoyalShaman (Jul 11, 2012)

Lights can not go higher..plants are already bent over etc...at day 42 too early to harvest maybe??- Dinafem WW, ResPriv OG#18 - couple of others cohabitating...thinking of removing the 600 and finishing with 2 x 2700k 130WCFL or should I just harvest asap????

Any advice appreciated Thx


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2012)

RoyalShaman said:


> View attachment 2251682
> Lights can not go higher..plants are already bent over etc...at day 42 too early to harvest maybe??- Dinafem WW, ResPriv OG#18 - couple of others cohabitating...thinking of removing the 600 and finishing with 2 x 2700k 130WCFL or should I just harvest asap????
> 
> Any advice appreciated Thx


I would go through and cut off every fan leaf first to clear up a bunch of space in there. Once you get all of those out of the way chop off the lower branches that don't appear to be doing much. Once there, take the tallest branches that are nearing the lights and just bend the stems over and tie/weigh them down to keep away from the lights. You'll be sorry if you harvest early, might as well have not grown at all if you do that, and certainly don't switch to some cfl at this point. That's my .02


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 11, 2012)

before I join any club...What kind of yield are you guys pulling off these 6's?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

How does 1 GPW sound?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds great, I have grown for years and I get .85 grams per watt.....I am mostly an outdoor grower but I want to improve my indoor yield...I will be shooting for 1 gram per watt ..in soil..and eventually hydro and shoot for more.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Prof, 3rd time lucky......Any recommendations on where to pick up good chillers??? Sorry, I asked twice before but you missed my post...I know, I am small and insignificant, lol.



Professor Marijuana said:


> Not habanero but capsaicin systemically, haven&#8217;t tested enough to make recommendations but believe there is room for optimism . Prevention is still by far the most effective treatment. I couldn&#8217;t tell you the last time I&#8217;ve had to deal with mites. No outside air in/out. No pets. No working outside than coming in. All about prevention.





RoyalShaman said:


> View attachment 2251682
> Lights can not go higher..plants are already bent over etc...at day 42 too early to harvest maybe??- Dinafem WW, ResPriv OG#18 - couple of others cohabitating...thinking of removing the 600 and finishing with 2 x 2700k 130WCFL or should I just harvest asap????
> 
> Any advice appreciated Thx





supchaka said:


> I would go through and cut off every fan leaf first to clear up a bunch of space in there. Once you get all of those out of the way chop off the lower branches that don't appear to be doing much. Once there, take the tallest branches that are nearing the lights and just bend the stems over and tie/weigh them down to keep away from the lights. You'll be sorry if you harvest early, might as well have not grown at all if you do that, and certainly don't switch to some cfl at this point. That's my .02


I would do everything that Supchaka has told you to do, Royalshaman....good luck and let us know how it works out.



Corso312 said:


> before I join any club...What kind of yield are you guys pulling off these 6's?


Eh, I thought you had already joined us here at the Club, Corso.

And if our GPW is not high enough I guess you'll have to think hard about hanging out with us then.....



billcollector99 said:


> How does 1 GPW sound?


How about a bit of Jolandi Visser (this is how I talk when I go to Cape Town, lol....)
[youtube]HcXNPI-IPPM[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2012)

Die Antwoord = Die Sheeit

And for the record I only get 0.5 gpw. Better number for me is over 2.25 oz / sq.ft. I stand about 5'10". Car has 110 hp. Postcode I'm in right now has 5SP in it. 5 days till I visit the 8th country I've been to in my 33 years. Jeep has a 5.9 L engine. Wife and I have been trying to get pregnant for 9 months now. Bought 2 pairs of jeans yesterday.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

Talking of numbers, read/watch this....
The lonely guy who gave the world his Number: BRILLIANT!!!!!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18803128


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

Where you going in 5 days???? I wasn't expecting you until around 8 days.

Westy has not moved to another country J, just another house, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2012)

Iceland! Will be on the ground for about 49 hours. Going to rent a car and see what kind of trouble we can get into there.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard that Iceland is now doing quite well after it crashed economically....I suppose, get it over with first eh!. I still smile at our fortunate escape from the Iceland bank. Enjoy it mate!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2012)

Speaking of numbers...

...here's an old 1:

[video=youtube_share;0irL1M15DH8]http://youtu.be/0irL1M15DH8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2012)

Allllllrighty then!

Re-sealed the reflector box after putting the glass back in place, so it's air-tight(ish)
Only thing left to do to the new Grow Closet mk-1.0&#8482; is to plumb in the cool air ducting from an intake port at the window, and then hang my squirrel cage fan by the window exhaust port and run flex hose from it to the ultra classy Boss GT-10B Bass fx processor box.
I used the GT-10B box as a plenum, since there wasn't enough room for a 6" hose to be properely radius-ed between the reflector box and the wall. 
It also doubles as a light trap.




























And a vi-dilddle-ee-odo to you, too!

[video=youtube_share;3BMQZtYpFeA]http://youtu.be/3BMQZtYpFeA[/video] 

Going to rip a few bowls of the last of my herbage, and try for some sleep.
I put my grow on hold while we were trying to get the house bought but, since it fell though, I need to make like Johnny Doubletime now that my new grow space is almost ready!
After some sleep I'll be taking some clippings from a JDB Romulan that's been been vegging.
Will have pics up of the clones tonight.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Die Antwoord = Die Sheeit
> 
> And for the record I only get 0.5 gpw. Better number for me is over 2.25 oz / sq.ft. I stand about 5'10". Car has 110 hp. Postcode I'm in right now has 5SP in it. 5 days till I visit the 8th country I've been to in my 33 years. Jeep has a 5.9 L engine. Wife and I have been trying to get pregnant for 9 months now. Bought 2 pairs of jeans yesterday.


Funny, funny guy


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 12, 2012)

DST said:


> I heard that Iceland is now doing quite well after it crashed economically....I suppose, get it over with first eh!. I still smile at our fortunate escape from the Iceland bank. Enjoy it mate!



They took there medicine up front unlike the USA and the EURO. Who just keep bailing out countries and industries


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

Always makes me laugh when I see bank adverts in The Netherlands for loans etc (although there are not too many of them at the moment). But there is always a warning (as there is with drink adverts).
Geld lenen kost geld (Loaning money costs you money). They even have a logo for it. Now if only countries practised this as well.....
https://www.google.nl/search?q=geld+lenen+kost+geld+logo&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ScL-T4TWNYfH0QWeutyoAw&ved=0CHcQsAQ&biw=1284&bih=743

The drink one:
Geneiten en Drink met mate!! (enjoy and drink with care, lol) My wife for some reason was convinced that the Duchies had taken on the English word for friend (Mate). But in Dutch it means something else naturally.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL ..nah man...currently I am lightless ..sold my 1k's and my 600's..the plan is to go air cooled now..but I could pull around 845 ish grams on my 1k's..with a screen an 10-11 week veg..I am going to try to get more effecient...never flowered with 600's ..only used them for moms and veg...would like to veg much shorter and keep bills low.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

Jig you should do some fishing in Iceland. Have a safe one bro!

I am being blessed by the Ganja Godz, its raining outside!!! I know most people would be upset if they are growing outdoors but I am happy cause I wont have to water that SCRoG bitch!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2012)

It's raining in so cal? In July? Wow. Must be why it's sunny here today, lol. Will see about doing some fishing fam. Anyone else got tips for iceland? I know they got gravel roads.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's raining in so cal? In July? Wow. Must be why it's sunny here today, lol. Will see about doing some fishing fam. Anyone else got tips for iceland? I know they got gravel roads.


Let me rephrase that jig, maybe about 35 drops fell so far. My dumbass got 3 Home Depot buckets out there thinking I am going to collect some rain water. lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2012)

^hahahaha,im doing the samething right now,its just drizzleing right now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Let me rephrase that jig, maybe about 35 drops fell so far. My dumbass got 3 Home Depot buckets out there thinking I am going to collect some rain water. lol





genuity said:


> ^hahahaha,im doing the samething right now,its just drizzleing right now.


Hahaha... I can just picture you guys running around trying to figure out the best place to put them... looking up all excited like "it's gonna rain, it's gonna rain". I'll do what I can to send the rain that just started falling here west a few thousand miles. Should cross your place G on the way out to fam.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

This vid is for you jig....I heard it yesterday and was thinking about ya bro!

[video=youtube;qsEzv_WanyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsEzv_WanyA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

genuity said:


> ^hahahaha,im doing the samething right now,its just drizzleing right now.


Seems to be rare in these parts so I am hoping for a down pour but expecting a cloudy day! If I had more spare homer buckets they would be outside! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

Keeping the trend going lol its drizzling here too.






jigfresh said:


> It's raining in so cal? In July? Wow. Must be why it's sunny here today, lol. Will see about doing some fishing fam. Anyone else got tips for iceland? I know they got gravel roads.



here ya go jig 

[video=youtube;r5cKICyj4PY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5cKICyj4PY[/video]


----------



## phishtank (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol i think we got maybe 20 drops of rain out here....first rain i've seen in like 3 months.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 12, 2012)

been brutal here too phishtank, moved here like 8 weeks ago..maybe 1/4 inch of rain in that span..very hot stretches of high 90's low 100's...rough growing season so far...hopefully we have a rainy august.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2012)

getting that same, needed gentle rain....the farm crops were beginning to droop.....might as well dance
[video=youtube_share;1QQzbCmlZM4]http://youtu.be/1QQzbCmlZM4[/video]


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2012)

Well here's a new video of my grow.[video=youtube;ZBXGqfqqtR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBXGqfqqtR8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 12, 2012)

The greenhouse for my vegging ladies and one Auto:
View attachment 2252155View attachment 2252154View attachment 2252153
Some of the ladies in the room (day 44):
View attachment 2252158View attachment 2252157View attachment 2252160View attachment 2252161


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> .....might as well dance
> 
> cof


[video=youtube_share;cbaNYWkQYYA]http://youtu.be/cbaNYWkQYYA[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> The greenhouse for my vegging ladies and one Auto:
> View attachment 2252155View attachment 2252154View attachment 2252153
> Some of the ladies in the room (day 44):
> View attachment 2252158View attachment 2252157View attachment 2252160View attachment 2252161


Got to rep you for those sexy ladies!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> getting that same, needed gentle rain....the farm crops were beginning to droop.....might as well dance
> 
> 
> 
> cof


[video=youtube;AjPau5QYtYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjPau5QYtYs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zS1cLOIxsQ8]http://youtu.be/zS1cLOIxsQ8[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 12, 2012)

alrighht the rain probably just murked some of my seedlings.. im danceing. how ironic.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 12, 2012)

[youtube]MNsbxJSSnLA[/youtube] 
this should help


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2012)

Did I ever tell you guys me and the wife are addicted to tea? Here's what we are bringing back home with us. We left room in our bags on purpose.


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2012)

Tea-a-holics, your mrs and you jig. Makes me want a brew now but its too late for me lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z37oCs0lggg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z37oCs0lggg[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 12, 2012)

Die Antwoord...... Straight up creeps my yankee as out. LOL


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 12, 2012)

ahaha holy shit, that says alot cause i was lovin it. i was just thinking how that body probably went to rest in a dancing postion. with all due respect. amen.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Die Antwoord...... Straight up creeps my yankee as out. LOL


A friend of mine turned me on to them,,, I thought they were pretty cool, partly because of their creepiness 


[video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jul 12, 2012)

That dude has invested $10's of dollars in his tattoo work. Lol


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

ahahahahahahaha, too funny. Just remember, it is just an act, lol....Cowboys don't really die in the movies Shwag! If I remember Ill find some of the old stuff he use to do....


Shwagbag said:


> Die Antwoord...... Straight up creeps my yankee as out. LOL


Big fat Pr0n Donkey dicks and boxes of tea....well indeed, what a few interesting posts!

Off to see DJ Babu in a couple of hours, ffs, starts at 12 oclock He's a scratchy wahtchy mixey whixey DJ dude....from the Diolated Peoples by all accounts.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

He was also doing MAXnormal TV.....the tattoos are not real me thinks.
[youtube]mUEoNC_dTms[/youtube]

you guys and your rain bucket talk, hehehe. You want some of my rain????


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

Diolated peoples, another awesome group


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

Dassies are cool
[youtube]gRy6pBpwVbk[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

And of course my favourite pic>>>>>>DASSIES IN THE SUNSET. (I have hgihlighted the Dassies since the riu pic uploader is big rhino poo!)


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

hope this guy turns up, looks/sounds great.
[youtube]0Kul-y6QgDA[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Dassies are cool
> [youtube]gRy6pBpwVbk[/youtube]


Wtf? lmfao!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2012)

That video you posted whodat with the guy leaning out the window led me on a trail of videos and got me to this. I just can't believe what people do.

[youtube]GOTuo1vdDkk[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2012)

Was thinking of some of the assault landings we used to practice in C-130's and came across this little jem:

*does not end good

[video=youtube_share;fSFjhWw4DNo]http://youtu.be/fSFjhWw4DNo[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 12, 2012)

I trimmed my White Rhino y-day. I will never flower her again. I hate those loose larfy flowers. Indica that is open like a sativa. I wanted to throw it all away. I love trimming my GK C99 Urkle etc...I grew out the rhino b4 and it was the same deal with her. The smoke is good, but to me not worth the trimming and the finished/trimmed buds look shitty to me as well!

Hung Gods' Gift up to dry this morn.

here is my girls in veg


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 12, 2012)

4 pm here

Now

Clear

Temperature
*110.5* °F
Feels Like 113 °F


----------



## RoyalShaman (Jul 12, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I would go through and cut off every fan leaf first to clear up a bunch of space in there. Once you get all of those out of the way chop off the lower branches that don't appear to be doing much. Once there, take the tallest branches that are nearing the lights and just bend the stems over and tie/weigh them down to keep away from the lights. You'll be sorry if you harvest early, might as well have not grown at all if you do that, and certainly don't switch to some cfl at this point. That's my .02


Great advice thanks _supachaka_ I'm getting on with that asap...I was never going to pull em up early..as you say ....what a waste - with what I see of it I should be able to get these to 60 - 65 days by following your instructions - thanks not bad for .02c in the current economic climate!

You're not into changing over the 600 for the 2 x 130watt 2700k cfl? 
I want to explore that a bit further...obvious massive drop in lumens but less heat, only question is...Will the plants finish up properly?

Regards!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 12, 2012)

RoyalShaman said:


> Great advice thanks _supachaka_ I'm getting on with that asap...I was never going to pull em up early..as you say ....what a waste - with what I see of it I should be able to get these to 60 - 65 days by following your instructions - thanks not bad for .02c in the current economic climate!
> 
> You're not into changing over the 600 for the 2 x 130watt 2700k cfl?
> I want to explore that a bit further...obvious massive drop in lumens but less heat, only question is...Will the plants finish up properly?
> ...


Id definitely do what I had to to keep the hps in there! Show us another pic after the prune job


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

Just gone 4am here....and dark, lol


bassman999 said:


> 4 pm here
> 
> Now
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

The HPS is going to give the bulk, if i was throwing any cfl's in there they would be in the 6500k range, or maybe 4100k. ...me twee cents.


supchaka said:


> Id definitely do what I had to to keep the hps in there! Show us another pic after the prune job


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

I want LED trench coats and feathered brim hats for my plants. Can't seem to find them. Sure would like to try that. I would call the strain, "Huggy Bear"!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 12, 2012)

[youtube]0Ao9Pdaj-n0[/youtube]

Word to the mothafucker 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2012)

1badmasonman said:


> [youtube]0Ao9Pdaj-n0[/youtube]
> 
> Word to the mothafucker 1BMM



Ahhh awesome.. I used to smoke out and paint to this album allot maybe 4 years ago


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, well today I had a bad day at work so when I got home my neighbor invited me over to smoke some BHO. Smoked 4 bowls and we decided to go fishing. Went fishing for about 2 hours and caught 4 fish. This was my best of the night. The weather conditions were on point, muggy as fuck and drizzling rain. Hope you all enjoy my pr0n of the night.

Late Night Fish pr0n

View attachment 2253234

Night Sixerz

Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2012)

Fish pr0n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo. Nice catch FM!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Fish pr0n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo. Nice catch FM!!!


Bro, I was driving home feeling all shitty from work and then my neighbor got me really stoned, going fishing and smoking a blunt was what I needed. Now its bedtime, I am off tomorrow and the A/C Repairman is coming over to fix my Central Air finally!

Night D and have a good day

FM


----------



## budolskie (Jul 13, 2012)

quick few pics after there first week 12/12


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking nice and healthy Budolskie....have a good weekend bru!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 13, 2012)

Good Morning 600. Lookin good there budolskie. Whats the strain?


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 13, 2012)

hey DST , i got my 6 fired up.can i have in this fine club


----------



## budolskie (Jul 13, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning 600. Lookin good there budolskie. Whats the strain?


Pineapple chunk m8


----------



## nattybongo (Jul 13, 2012)

I f00kin love my 600w MH! 
(Rare Dankness Doc's OG & TGA - Cheese Quake)


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome credoog. What you got under your 6 then?


CREDOGG said:


> hey DST , i got my 6 fired up.can i have in this fine club





nattybongo said:


> View attachment 2253424
> 
> I f00kin love my 600w MH!
> (Rare Dankness Doc's OG & TGA - Cheese Quake)


Good things to come there Natty. Nice happy plants!


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 13, 2012)

i got some buku and some gnomo auto going. trying to get the pics up now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2012)

CREDOGG said:


> hey DST , i got my 6 fired up.can i have in this fine club


Welcome to the 6 CREDOGG, I have grown BUKU is this your first time growing it ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Whatever happened to Dropastone??


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 13, 2012)

thx tryna 2nd time first hermied on me th seeds.how did urs come out?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2012)

Hermied on me. but the smoke i don't remember so that doesn't say much for it.


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 13, 2012)

yeah ive been reading there has been a problem this the buku hermie'n,this one no problems yet though


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2012)

RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN....... and more rain.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN....... and more rain.


Boooooo!!! that means it's on it way here. but at least it's coolin the temps down.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 13, 2012)

Supposedly 60% or more of the US is in severe drought conditions


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 13, 2012)

heading this way too .midwest


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure bud. I am sure I have seen him around...



billcollector99 said:


> Whatever happened to Dropastone??


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Supposedly the US is 60% or more in severe drought conditions


I had no idea! geez, 
"_ Authorities have declared more than 1,000 counties as natural disaster areas as the worst drought in a quarter-century spreads across the United States this summer." 

_Could have fooled me... Iv noticed good weather seems to follow me around lol, and bad weather hits places I recently have left. For instance, as most of you know I recently moved from denver to "an undisclosed location" lol. Last year this area Im in now had a terrible drought, I mean a TERRIBLE one, and denver was great... I leave denver and they get hit with a record heat wave, drought and wild fires. My place is supposedly in the drought zone but thankfully no sign of it.
Two weeks before katrina I moved to michigan for school'ish stuff.
Last month I left the homestead for some vacation, homestead hit with heatwave and drought the entire time Im gone,,, I get back from vaca and it cools down and we get rain. 
What the hell is going on?!?!?! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Evening 6'rs hope alls good in the hood???

Some pics of my Psychosis @ 28 days 12/12
View attachment 2253965View attachment 2253966View attachment 2253967View attachment 2253968


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Not sure bud. I am sure I have seen him around...


Dropa's been hangin out at bubbleponics.com


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 13, 2012)

Frostyy !!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 13, 2012)

I like rollitup now.. I win a free Russian bride everyday


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Whatever happened to Dropastone??


B-Ponics, he is on my thread there!


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice bass! What'd you catch him on?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

Culinaryartistry said:


> Nice bass! What'd you catch him on?


Shimano Rod and Reel. Using Greg Stump's Roboworms. Nothing spectacular, I like the Shimano cause it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 13, 2012)

I know yesterday was weather report day but I'm havin' strong isolated t-storms here today. Shakin" the piss outta my house all day and this NEVER happens like this here. Crazy shit but 1 HELL of a light show!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Late Night Fish pr0n
> 
> FM


LOL... Damn nice fish FM!

The weekend has arrived sixers and with it hopefully lots of fun for all of us. I've been told that one of my favorite current strains which came from bagseed is pineapple express, does anyone have any pics of some of their harvest that I can compare to?

A friend of mine offered to do a hash run for me this weekend, I don't like doing it anymore so I took him up on it lol.. I figured he would have fun, I loved it the first cpl times and I'll split some hash up with him. Boating tomorrow on the great lakes if the weather permits, hoping to see some big iron and I'll share some pics if I'm lucky enough to get some good ones.

Don't forget the cal-mag!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 13, 2012)

We had thunder storms last night and today has been hot and humid.


----------



## ImaStonerIknow (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello 600 lovers! I hope one of you can help me out. Ive been growing indoors since last summer using only CFLs and Ive grown some VERY nice buds with them in my 4x4x5 grow box, but now Im ready to switch to a 600w HPS. Im thinking a 6" cool tube kit would be perfect because I already have a 6" fan and 6" ducting. My 2 P-Express plants are vegging like crazy under my CFLs and I want to switch them within the next few days. Theres just too many lights online for me to pick from! I want to buy a 600w set up I know will work great, I also dont want the most expensive one but surely not the cheap ones. Can anyone give me some suggestions please?! Thanks


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 14, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Pineapple chunk m8


Hey Budolskie, Im growing out a Pineapple Chunk right now too. She's at 47 days today.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice Co Scotia!!!!


ImaStonerIknow said:


> Hello 600 lovers! I hope one of you can help me out. Ive been growing indoors since last summer using only CFLs and Ive grown some VERY nice buds with them in my 4x4x5 grow box, but now Im ready to switch to a 600w HPS. Im thinking a 6" cool tube kit would be perfect because I already have a 6" fan and 6" ducting. My 2 P-Express plants are vegging like crazy under my CFLs and I want to switch them within the next few days. Theres just too many lights online for me to pick from! I want to buy a 600w set up I know will work great, I also dont want the most expensive one but surely not the cheap ones. Can anyone give me some suggestions please?! Thanks


Hey Imastoneriknow, it depends on what your budget range is. I am not in the US but if you give the guys an idea I am sure someone will point you to a good deal....And keeping it all 6 inch should work perfectly.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2012)

Chunkey indeed.


bud7144 said:


> Hey Budolskie, Im growing out a Pineapple Chunk right now too. She's at 47 days today.
> View attachment 2254892View attachment 2254893View attachment 2254896


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 14, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Hey Budolskie, Im growing out a Pineapple Chunk right now too. She's at 47 days today.
> View attachment 2254892View attachment 2254893View attachment 2254896


very nice! I luv "chunky-ladies"... lol


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I had no idea! geez,
> "_ Authorities have declared more than 1,000 counties as natural disaster areas as the worst drought in a quarter-century spreads across the United States this summer."
> 
> _Could have fooled me... Iv noticed good weather seems to follow me around lol, and bad weather hits places I recently have left. For instance, as most of you know I recently moved from denver to "an undisclosed location" lol. Last year this area Im in now had a terrible drought, I mean a TERRIBLE one, and denver was great... I leave denver and they get hit with a record heat wave, drought and wild fires. My place is supposedly in the drought zone but thankfully no sign of it.
> ...


Mornin' WhoDat~

See... I got this from reading that, "we should be 'following' you around if we want da goods [weather]". 
I'm not saying I'm "stalking" you per se', but you are a lil low on milk. 

 Mornin' 6'ers~


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice Co Scotia!!!!
> 
> Hey Imastoneriknow, it depends on what your budget range is. I am not in the US but if you give the guys an idea I am sure someone will point you to a good deal....And keeping it all 6 inch should work perfectly.


check online, amazon has some good deals also htgsupply dot com. I'm thinking about upgrading my eq after this next grow, so if you find agood deal msg me


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2012)

Cheap Hydroponics is another good source.
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/


cof


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 14, 2012)

Quick question for everyone. I have the Apollo 600W digital dimmable cheapy ballast and I want to upgrade my hps bulb after this run. I've been reading alot about the Eye hortilux bulbs having problems in the digital ballasts  so what better quality bulb would be the best choice? Thanks


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 14, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Quick question for everyone. I have the Apollo 600W digital dimmable cheapy ballast and I want to upgrade my hps bulb after this run. I've been reading alot about the Eye hortilux bulbs having problems in the digital ballasts  so what better quality bulb would be the best choice? Thanks


Digilux. Great spectrum range, engineered for digitals, and the MH's are universal. Well made.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 14, 2012)

This sites prices aren't super, but it shows the bulbs...
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/index.php?searchStr=digilux&_a=viewCat&Submit=Go


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> This sites prices aren't super, but it shows the bulbs...
> http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/index.php?searchStr=digilux&_a=viewCat&Submit=Go


sometimes a phone call referencing a lower price at X's will get good results. Also, some products limit the "sale" price or they won't sell them to you.


cof


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> sometimes a phone call referencing a lower price at X's will get good results. Also, some products limit the "sale" price or they won't sell them to you.
> 
> 
> cof


True, but my 600's are 60-75 bucks. I throw a childish fit at the hydro store, so they give me 25% to get me out. =)


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> Mornin' WhoDat~
> 
> See... I got this from reading that, "we should be 'following' you around if we want da goods [weather]".
> I'm not saying I'm "stalking" you per se', but you are a lil low on milk.
> ...


Oh shit, thats creepy lol I am low on milk 




4X4Brat said:


> Quick question for everyone. I have the Apollo 600W digital dimmable cheapy ballast and I want to upgrade my hps bulb after this run. I've been reading alot about the Eye hortilux bulbs having problems in the digital ballasts  so what better quality bulb would be the best choice? Thanks


continue >>>>>>



afrawfraw said:


> Digilux. Great spectrum range, engineered for digitals, and the MH's are universal. Well made.


Iv run hortilux bulbs in both 1k galaxy (digi) ballasts and 600 in nextgen with no issues. Now I did have issues with nextgen ballast so I would not recommend them.

Iv used PLENTY of digilux bulbs, I have a small stockpile of used ones  lol nuff said. 
buuuuut Iv never used a dimmable ballast so idk.




afrawfraw said:


> This sites prices aren't super, but it shows the bulbs...
> http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/index.php?searchStr=digilux&_a=viewCat&Submit=Go


Wow those are great prices.




curious old fart said:


> sometimes a phone call referencing a lower price at X's will get good results. Also, some products limit the "sale" price or they won't sell them to you.
> 
> 
> cof


This is so true, and only takes a few minutes  one of the easier ways to save money.






Morning 6ers  
The babies are popping out the soil now even considering they've been getting beat up by rain. I have already lost a few to some kind of bugs just eating the stems off ffs,,,, sooooo its time to pop a few more  keeping this batch inside lol. I know its late and Im not expecting a giant crop, small plants will help conceal the grow anyhow .


----------



## supchaka (Jul 14, 2012)

Week 3 coming to a close
[video=youtube_share;ttqyEeoQdG0]http://youtu.be/ttqyEeoQdG0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Week 3 coming to a close
> [video=youtube_share;ttqyEeoQdG0]http://youtu.be/ttqyEeoQdG0[/video]


Looking great supchaka  exciting times eh!
btw nice guard dog, no ones getting close to your grow now! hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2012)

If this doesnt get your blood boiling,,, your made of ice.

[video=youtube;VuU1tpi8f7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuU1tpi8f7g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2012)

Fucking PIG BITCHES!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2012)

Damn, your av is creepy lol... kinda looks like a lady in the vid I just posted, after the cops turned the camera off.





in other news.......     

http://www.neworleanssaints.com/news-and-events/article-1/New-Orleans-Saints-and-QB-Drew-Brees-Agree-to-Terms-on-a-5-Year-Deal-/f20756a6-bb2d-4513-95f5-e3e5b195fe9b


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Damn, your av is creepy lol... kinda looks like a lady in the vid I just posted, after the cops turned the camera off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know how I come across these wacky pics but I do so this one was a keeper for a little bit. Congrats on the Brees signing, he is worth every penny IMO


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 14, 2012)

Durban Poison
Day 42




















Alien Bomb
Day 34




















Star Killer OG
Day 21


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Damn, your av is creepy lol... kinda looks like a lady in the vid I just posted, after the cops turned the camera off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, only good news to you.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

How do dst? grows going well i hope


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah D, how was the DJ show the other night?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2012)

jigfresh

Have you arrived in Iceland?


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2012)

It's going not bad. DJ Babu was okay, expected some more wizardry from him, and sometime I think he was a bit stoned and too busy trying to light his joint.

Anyway, just check you are browsing safely (especially with youtube!)
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/545660-youtube-safe-browsing-flash.html


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2012)

Was doing the in out in out shake it all about today, first they where in, then they where out, then they where in....ffs.















Hiding away like Anne Frank until the neighbour comes round and fuks off again, lol.

























should be fun fitting that lot into my cab^^^

the outdoor lot, they are just staying there, not much I can do about these beasties.






Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2012)

dam D,your plants are gettin bigger,still stayin vert right?
anyway they look lush as hell.them outdoor plants are something nice,wish i had a spot like that.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2012)

staying vertical lad. Got plans for these though, lots of training and tying up to be done, should be okay (I think, haha). I got the vertical scrogking visiting me so I am sure he'll pass on some tips The big 600 in the sky has been good to them.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey people so in my anger of riu being down again yesterday I went and created a Facebook account strictly for this private side of my life. The more I thought about it the better it seemed. You can create a journal and keep all your photos and information there. Plus the pics are like 3 times bigger if you upload a high quality pic. Plus you can look through a persons old grows much easier, and the site doesn't go down all the time! 

Ive also created a marijuana cultivation page over there, I'm not sure how that will go yet but for now I'm just trying to get my past journals uploaded. 

So go by and check me out! http://www.facebook.com/weedman.vids?sk=wall 
make your own "secret" account too and lets start building a network over there!
So please take a peek and add me as a friend and let's get this rolling!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 15, 2012)

Facebook might not be such a good place to do that...just saying. They openly cooperate with police. People get busted from posting on facebook a lot. They even allow police to see in your private messages. There's a documentary on netflix about it.

**but if you're legal, I guess not as much to worry about...


----------



## supchaka (Jul 15, 2012)

For me yeah. I wouldn't be posting shit here either if I wasn't as legal as California says I am. I don't want everyone in my personal Facebook to see the shit I post here either so I made the second account.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2012)

Not in Iceland yet cof. Walked across tower bridge today. It's the one everyone thinks is london bridge. Walked across that too. Sorry I ain't posted any pics. Having too much fun. Will post things at some point.

Mr. West got me nice and stoned on some lovely livers. Thanks a lot mate (if you read this lol).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2012)

I've also had the pleasure of sampling Westy's Livers: really effin' good shtuff!

Sounds like you're having one heck of a stay over there, jig!

I hope Mrs. Jig is enjoying herself, too.
Would be tripping me out to think that people in the world give a rat's behind about anything I do, or write, though I secretly hope it becomes a reality in my lifetime. 
But thinking about it, and living it are 180-degrees out from each other.
Beaucoup props to her!


----------



## NW2AZ (Jul 15, 2012)

What up 600 club

I just got on board with a lumatek and im loving it!
I vegged these for 4 weeks and flower them in 7 gallon planters.
The first is blue dream and the other is purp, both grown from seed, i had some root bound issues and also a mg defic that obviously hindered growth. Suppper happy with the blue dream plant though cant wait to dial her in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've also had the pleasure of sampling Westy's Livers: really effin' good shtuff!


It occurs to me that it's one of the reasons I like *Deep Blue* so much.

Hated eating liver as a kid, _love_ to smoke Livers as an older kid!


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 15, 2012)

i grew out some nirvana jock horror autos

the strain has a skunk and a haze and NL parent

all of the plants finished really fast, and smelled skunky or fuely 

except this one took a couple extra weeks to finish, and smells/tastes distinctly of lemons, so i assume this pheno takes after its haze parent




















this spent veg under 400w, but moved to 400+216w, then to 600+216w in flower

can't say i wanna do autos again after getting such varied genetics from what was supposed to be one strain

but i suppose it isn't inherently a bad thing

good bud, tasty smoke. long lasting effect. mood lifting, social. 

i know they backcross autos to reclaim desirable traits... i just don't think the potency is there yet


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

Loving the Druban HS, welcome to NW2. And Monkey, looks like a lovely nug you got there. Enjoy the smoke!!!

Sun is shining, wind is here, I expetc clouds at some point, lol. Going to check some of the DOG,s as they looking like they are ready......

Peace and sun rays to all,

DST


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 16, 2012)

hey all...been away for a bit...harvested, dried and trimmed my Green Dream...got a total of 8oz...i could have utilized much more space in my tent but im happy with that...more than enuf to last till next harvest lol...i'll get some pics up in the mornin


its a good smoke, clean and burns to whites ash...i cleaned my bong for this stuff...first hit is kinda musty/earthy...second hit is earthy with a faint blueberry tinge...i really like it...it could use a little heavier stone effect but its not all for me so it is what it is...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

wont let me post pics on RIU? WTF??? I got some pr0n....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Skunky Monkey pr-0-n

View attachment 2256690View attachment 2256691View attachment 2256693View attachment 2256692


----------



## budolskie (Jul 16, 2012)

quick up date 10 days 12/12 now, think it is the fan whats been causing the leave problems as i moved fan other day and now it leaves on oones near fan again but not as bad as last time,


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 16, 2012)

alright....good mornin 6'ers...as promised, here's a pic or two











by the way, it was fun tryin to figure out how to get these to upload...had to go advance posting for riu to let me upload from comp


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Happy Joy Joy DaSmokingBear!!! Nice harvest bro! I am having the same problem loading pics too! WTF!

scr0g pr0n for the club!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Stank Ape


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Stank Ape


 Is that wheels? Did you notice the White Nigt print in the corner. LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

Does look like a bit of wind damage Budolskie. Nice Harvest to keep you going Bear!!! Love that scrog FM!!!! And very nice Stank Ape to boot. Lovely pic shot. Just poppin in to check eveyone is cool. Off for a post dinner joint. Check yas ron. DST


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 16, 2012)

dude...FMILY....that trunk is pure sweetness....looks like the sequoia of mj lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Does look like a bit of wind damage Budolskie. Nice Harvest to keep you going Bear!!! Love that scrog FM!!!! And very nice Stank Ape to boot. Lovely pic shot. Just poppin in to check eveyone is cool. Off for a post dinner joint. Check yas ron. DST


Puff Puff Pass bro...

RIU is acting up for me AGAIN! What else is new.

@DaSmokingBear, I will make a Pipe out of it when I harvest her!!! Should be cool to smoke her buds out of it!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @DaSmokingBear, I will make a Pipe out of it when I harvest her!!! Should be cool to smoke her buds out of it!


i love it...lol


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 16, 2012)

oh yeah...fancy lil tid bit....one of the columbian gold seed i popped is a triploid...never had one b4


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy DaSmokingBear!!! Nice harvest bro! I am having the same problem loading pics too! WTF!
> 
> scr0g pr0n for the club!!!
> 
> View attachment 2257014



Beautiful! Trunk so thick that it's turning to bark...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

Brute trunk action fmily! That stankape looks a corker too. 

Evenin 6!


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

Back and suitably bonged and spliffified. Uploading some pics at the moment (hopefully that works). I got a pm from a friend about him coming to visit. When i replied to it I got a screen that came up asking me to enter a code incase I wasn't a human being because of the content of the email (what a joke). It said I had the option to ask my site controller to whitelist me (when was i blacklisted, lol). Anyone else had that?

Anyway, let me go check this uploader thingmawhatsit.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Happy Happy Joy Joy DaSmokingBear!!! Nice harvest bro! I am having the same problem loading pics too! WTF!scr0g pr0n for the club!!!View attachment 2257015View attachment 2257014View attachment 2257013


I dont think my scrog will ever look that good, but here is a pic of my attemptI think I can.I think I can.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

DOG

























stomper og cross, skinny pheno










stomper og cross, fatter pheno, 










CheesexUrk - Breeze, quite a weird looking thing. I got another one with huge flowers and a large cola (but it was in the back so I'll take a pic another time if I remember)










More DOG (with spots of neem drips from a leaky spray can I have, incase anyone asks)










DOG boobie...





Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

Nobody could blackball you with pics like that man. Top draw


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

the start of good things though regg!


reggaerican said:


> I dont think my scrog will ever look that good, but here is a pic of my attemptI think I can.I think I can.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

cheers Don, 

Who knows what they are singing about here, but it doesn't really matter, lol...(Don, I blame this on you for posting that vid on your thread! haha)
[youtube]_vSjBG1K8a4[/youtube]


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

DST said:


> the start of good things though regg!


Thanks DST and them pics are looking real nice yourself.. are you still spraying with neem this late in flower.? do you have bugs or just for preventative..


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

No, I have not sprayed with the stuff for a while (cof knows the brand, can't remember, some organic stuff by all accounts). I had thrips early on and when I srpay the top level in my cab there are often drips when I have to tilt the spray can.

EDIT: I would never spray anything on my plants that is not organic btw.

Post EDIT: I used some stuff from Bayer for Spider Mites a while back (probably not very organic if it's bayer...)


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

right on I try to only use fish oil on my plants, but there have been a few times when I thought the battle was lost and I had to turn to more darker means of defence..this round its all about preventative defence durring the veg stage..


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

Big time, I am spraying my outdoor regular as well as the other girls in veg outdoor. Plants with a healthier veg give healthier flowers! We get lots of winds, live in an area with lots of grass and trees so constantly get things coming in.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

here are some befor and after pics with two days growth.. she is kinda droopy in the first pic (the newest pic) cause she is taking a nap.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Big time, I am spraying my outdoor regular as well as the other girls in veg outdoor. Plants with a healthier veg give healthier flowers! We get lots of winds, live in an area with lots of grass and trees so constantly get things coming in.


my problem is I for get to wash my hands after working on the outdoor veggie garden. then I bring shit indoors. well for now that will be ok since im only in veg, but I better get that under control befor flower time..


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't you spray it down with raid, and sell it under the strain name, "Sorry"?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Back and suitably bonged and spliffified. Uploading some pics at the moment (hopefully that works). I got a pm from a friend about him coming to visit. When i replied to it I got a screen that came up asking me to enter a code incase I wasn't a human being because of the content of the email (what a joke). It said I had the option to ask my site controller to whitelist me (when was i blacklisted, lol). Anyone else had that?
> 
> Anyway, let me go check this uploader thingmawhatsit.


I get that same thing with entering the code to make sure I am human. It really pisses me off! At least they havent banned my Avi yet, she is such a foxy thang! lol

Nice DOG D!!!! Stellar as always bro!

Regg your SCRoG is looking just fine bro! Cant wait to see how yours turns out. Dont forget bro, I been veggin this beast for months and she is outside. 

Peace to the 6

FM


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 16, 2012)

I get the captcha too...again, started after they started this new advertising thing. I hate those damn things. They're human proof when I'm high...


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I get that same thing with entering the code to make sure I am human. It really pisses me off! At least they havent banned my Avi yet, she is such a foxy thang! lolNice DOG D!!!! Stellar as always bro!Regg your SCRoG is looking just fine bro! Cant wait to see how yours turns out. Dont forget bro, I been veggin this beast for months and she is outside. Peace to the 6FM


dang im jealous of those scrogs.. I been wanting to do one outdoors for years or in my case it would have to grow like a vine along the fence..too late as usual so maybe next year..for now I will just try not to screw up those young ladies on the table.. I dont know if they are shy or just dont like to be bothered, but im getting bord at the amount of attention they need..


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I get the captcha too...again, started after they started this new advertising thing. I hate those damn things. They're human proof when I'm high...


yea if you click on one of those adds on accident they follow you forevo h shit they got me gotta go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

DST said:


> cheers Don,
> 
> Who knows what they are singing about here, but it doesn't really matter, lol...(Don, I blame this on you for posting that vid on your thread! haha)
> [youtube]_vSjBG1K8a4[/youtube]


they were singing!?!?!?!?

[video=youtube_share;T168G3a5apQ]http://youtu.be/T168G3a5apQ[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2012)

what up peeps. killer pron going on. that stank ape is wow. whose is that. nice jars bear. and fam i think u could teach me a thing or two about scrogs. nice work bru.

im in iceland now. sitting next to the blue lagoon. dude..... this water is fucking blue. its insane. ill throw some pics up tonight when were in the hotel. also this country smells funny. bit of sulfer everywhere. i wish u guys were here with me. i keep wanting to post but dont have wifi many places aand i dont want to drive u guus nuts either.

i might go fishing fam... or golf.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2012)

I like your post and pic....please continue.
the smell of sulfur, something like rotting eggs, not one of my favorite odors-I'll scatch visiting there off my bucket list.....see, you make a great travel guide.
enjoy you travels.


cof


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 17, 2012)

Aloha 6er's~

Just checkin in and "swooning" (if there is such a word) @ all the "bud-porn" in the preceeding pages. 
Final flush today on the indica that will be ready for chop Thursday or Friday.

Hey check out my "8-Leaf-Set" ('short-bus genetics').
BC WW @ 5 wks.
Seriously? 


P.S. Btw? the security checks and the mis-clicks on all the advertising is a lil annoying (which is "code" for I should twist one).
LOL @ "they follow you around forev'a"...!

aloha


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

Well got my gear going now.So far I'm cloning, gdp, gsc,gdpk, tangerine, green crack, sour grape, and some type of kush?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 17, 2012)

209 is that Tangerine the clone only, or a Tangerine Dream? For some reason I'm not seeing pics, either. . .


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> 209 is that Tangerine the clone only, or a Tangerine Dream? For some reason I'm not seeing pics, either. . .


I can't down load pics on here for now?So I used there other server.

It's tangerine dream.

Just harvest this strain.And it really does taste like Tangerine


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well got my gear going now.So far I'm cloning, gdp, gsc,gdpk, tangerine, green crack, sour grape, and some type of kush?


what are the GSC and GDPK?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

What bugs are these? damn!! why cant I add a pic from my pc now? Man this site just sux more each day!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 17, 2012)

I come across Tangerine (clone only) at a dispensary here quite often... it's one of my favorite Sativas. Takes the cake on smell for ANY strain I've come in contact with. I can grab a gram of it and it'll stink up an ounce of something else. It's insanity. I've been scouring the lands for a clone in my area, but I believe they're hard to come by. Was thinking of driving to the source, but now my trip to Colorado for the summer fell through, so that takes care of that.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's some sugary goodness this morning. One of my Chaka OG buds a bit over 3 weeks in 12/12


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> what are the GSC and GDPK?


g.s.c, is Girl scout cookies, and g.p.k, is Granddaddy purple kush.

Sorry for that.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, I should figured them out. I have GSC clone, but she hasnt grown at all in almost 2 weeks lol. I might toss it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I come across Tangerine (clone only) at a dispensary here quite often... it's one of my favorite Sativas. Takes the cake on smell for ANY strain I've come in contact with. I can grab a gram of it and it'll stink up an ounce of something else. It's insanity. I've been scouring the lands for a clone in my area, but I believe they're hard to come by. Was thinking of driving to the source, but now my trip to Colorado for the summer fell through, so that takes care of that.


smelliest and best strain I ever grew was mango, not the kush one though. It was insane the smell is so strong!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 17, 2012)

Apparently there are a lot of fake GSC cuts out there... Was that SOMA's mango?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2012)

Put my feet in the atlantic. it was cold. Saw the craziest little baby crabs... they were the size of a baby spider. Maybe the head of a pin including the leg span. Also seen some funny looking geese, and some kind of bird that isn't too used to cars yet. Almost hit one in the road and have seen evidense that many people do. The lack of people here is something. Most of the time on the road not in a city, you can't see a car in any direction. Roundabouts are something new for me to drive through. I feel a bit like National Lampoons European vacation. "Look kids. Big Ben, Parliment" lol

Many natural blonde people here. Being from southern cali, I thought there wasn't such thing as naturally blonde hair. People are super nice from what I've experienced. Street signs leave a lot to be desired. They don't have trees here. I saw a few on the side of a hill... not sure if they were natural though.

Not sure what else. Oh... the language is something else. Haven't heard a conversation, but just hearing them say their names or names of places is an adventure. I tried a word and it was a disaster. Wife things it's better to point to a map and say 'this one'. Our shuttle driver was named Olaf... but you should heard the way he said it. I couldn't do it for the life of me. He told me I could call him Oli. Nice.

Oh, ha. When we were at the blue lagoon I ended up sitting outside by a table next to a mom and son from Texas. Me and the son felt the same way... we both had our hoods of our hoodies on and our sunglasses. It's fucking bright here. Totally didn't expect that, not sure why I thought that, but it's bright. And I think we only get 3.5 hours of dark tonight.

Enough out of me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Jig.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Apparently there are a lot of fake GSC cuts out there... Was that SOMA's mango?


http://weedsmokersguide.com/mango/


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Apparently there are a lot of fake GSC cuts out there... Was that SOMA's mango?



*Flowering Time:*42-63 days indoors, 63-77 outdoors
*Grown Indoor or Outdoor?:* Indoor/Outdoor, but outdoor preferred
*Type:* Indica
*Indoor Yield:* 4-5 kilos/plant
*THC Level:* Strong 15-20%
*Buzz:* Body stone
*Taste:* Mango, sweet
Mango is a strain was derived from KC 33 and the original Mango strain grown by hippies long ago. The hippies then let KC use Mango as a cross in 1991. A 100 percent Indica strain, Mango grows large and produces massive harvests over and over again.
Mango starts slow, but eventually speeds up and rivals even the largest marijuana plants. The size is much more suitable for an outdoor grow, but it can also produce decent yields of sweet smelling buds indoors too. If you plan on starting Mango indoors then transplanting outdoors only give it about 3 weeks of vegetative growth, then transplant it around July especially in Northern latitudes. 
When growing Mango marijuana indoors make sure each plant has lots of space to fit its size. For massive indoors plants let the seedlings or clones vegetate for around 3-4 1/2 weeks, before switching over the 12/12 light regimen. Make sure you train your plant or trim your plant early indoor to get the maximum yield versus growth. Mango grow really fast so make sure you keep your plant in check, to prevent it from growing too crazy.
The Mango buds are quite dense and heavy, with some reaching up to 18 inches and the circumference of a ladys calf. The branches are strong enough to support its buds, and as it matures the leaves will turn from a very red to a reddish purple hue. Mango tastes just like its name, with a sweet mango taste and aroma and a tone that is a good, even body buzz.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

almost every post I have to do an impossible riddle...ridiculous!!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> almost every post I have to do an impossible riddle...ridiculous!!


I know!! I just previewed my post on my thread, and it made me a do a captcha for it...seriously? I had previewed it a time before just fine. Then, I kept trying to leave a comment about how the captcha was pretty inconvenient to a bunch of stoners...but the damn thing wouldn't take. I tried it like5 times, each time having to re-type my comment. The last time I tried my comment changed to, "I HATE THESE FUCKING STUPID FUCKING CAPTCHAS, FUCK!". And of course that one took lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

here's my girl scout


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't see the pics Cali......?

nice OG Chaka!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks a bit like Scotland actually. The water looks nuts!!!


jigfresh said:


> Put my feet in the atlantic. it was cold. Saw the craziest little baby crabs... they were the size of a baby spider. Maybe the head of a pin including the leg span. Also seen some funny looking geese, and some kind of bird that isn't too used to cars yet. Almost hit one in the road and have seen evidense that many people do. The lack of people here is something. Most of the time on the road not in a city, you can't see a car in any direction. Roundabouts are something new for me to drive through. I feel a bit like National Lampoons European vacation. "Look kids. Big Ben, Parliment" lol
> 
> Many natural blonde people here. Being from southern cali, I thought there wasn't such thing as naturally blonde hair. People are super nice from what I've experienced. Street signs leave a lot to be desired. They don't have trees here. I saw a few on the side of a hill... not sure if they were natural though.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 17, 2012)

the way i got to upload pics was go advanced posting and add attachment...at that point u can add new photos from ur pc...i hope this helps some ppl share some more pron...


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Jig! Awesome pics and adventure


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2012)

loveing the taste of that gsc,soon to have a clone soon myself,just to see....
oh that trip must be unreal jig,one day ima get out of this town,and explore the world.

nice pics all.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 17, 2012)

Whats up hope everyone is good. Quick question new room going up at buddy's Ime guessing it's safe but want another opinion
running a 1000 water at 4.2 amps a ac at 5.6 amps. And dehumidifier at 7.0 amps he has 2 separate lines going into the bedroom both are 12 guage Romex wire and 20 amp breaker for each line,,,should I run the light and dehumidifier on one line or ac and dehumidifier on one line I was thinking ac and light would be best put it at 8 or so amps


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2012)

Is the ac and dehumidifier going to be on 24 hours, only when lights on, what you think?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> the way i got to upload pics was go advanced posting and add attachment...at that point u can add new photos from ur pc...i hope this helps some ppl share some more pron...


Thanx bro


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 17, 2012)

Ac will shut itself off and the dehum will shut off on its own but running 24 hours light 12/12 schedule it's all plugged in and running right now


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2012)

Personally id run the ac and dehimid on one circuit and the light on the other... and maybe some fans or pumps or whatever on that circuit as well.

I am on my phone for a change and can actually see ads. How fucking annoying. I can make money on ebay, apply to the college of liverpool, or learn what 5 veggies kill body fat. If any of you can see the ads on your pc you should be running ad blocker plus or some other program. Really helps on 'other' kinds of websites too lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 17, 2012)

Those are nice pics Jig, very pretty there.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait till I upload more. Went to the coast, saw this niagra falls type deal...its called gullfoss I think. Saw a fucking glacier. Holy shit man... its like a county of ice. Tomorrow we go to see one up close... can't wait.

Edit: two separate thoughts. Coast then waterfall... nowhere near eachother.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they were singing!?!?!?!?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;T168G3a5apQ]http://youtu.be/T168G3a5apQ[/video]


 chicks and power tools, well I got my satisfaction


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 17, 2012)

Day 50 pics, the plants are ripening nicely!

View attachment 2258853View attachment 2258854View attachment 2258855View attachment 2258856View attachment 2258857View attachment 2258858View attachment 2258859View attachment 2258861View attachment 2258862


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

here is the Girl scout cookie.Got them in the cloner


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got some new cuts, 2 each.

Banana Diesel, Blue Dream, Blueberry, Atomic Northern lights, I.F?infinity Something?will find out again.

Popped them in the ez cloner


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2012)

Skunky Munky #1 GG pheno


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Day 50 pics, the plants are ripening nicely!
> 
> View attachment 2258853


crap man now that is what I call a cola.. very nice


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Just got some new cuts, 2 each.
> 
> Banana Diesel, Blue Dream, Blueberry, Atomic Northern lights, I.F?infinity Something?will find out again.
> 
> Popped them in the ez cloner


Here the cuts , lol had to make a cup for them to put in Some soft bud porn


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

Morning peeps of the 6.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning peeps of the 6.


mornin to ya D...almost time for me to hit the sac


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 18, 2012)

me too.Time to bump this song and




.

[video=youtube;gSDwHj7s-rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSDwHj7s-rk[/video]^


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

morning, heres 2 of my m1 X c4xcaseyband. sun came out today, we have been getting rain every single day for abuot a week or more and its somebullshit. killed my seedlings.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 18, 2012)

nice 209...its this for me

[video=youtube;EBOv7dL3GN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBOv7dL3GN4[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

Some Steve Miller samples.....
[youtube]IIMzpAanmks[/youtube]
[youtube]sdl5aiYr-RU[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 18, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> nice 209...its this for me
> 
> [video=youtube;EBOv7dL3GN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBOv7dL3GN4[/video]


Crazy!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Some Steve Miller samples.....
> [youtube]IIMzpAanmks[/youtube]


lol, I still got the whole tape


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

Some pr0n.....

DOG BX1:













































Slainte Mhath






Some of the DOG I just chopped, more to come down still.
















Can't really see much, but what left to chop....






Deep Blue F4 breeding project. 20 Deep Blues, 100% germination rate. Good start so far.






Peace, off to get my bonsai on!

DST


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 18, 2012)

this one he explains what he does...still pretty kool


[video=youtube;bioYs6oAD8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioYs6oAD8g&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2012)

DAMMMNNNN you guys are growing some fire in here. Lots and lots of beautiful buds on the past few pages. Wish I could smoke some of it all for sure.

So... about Iceland... it never got even remotely dark, all night. Being a person who doesn't like light so much, always in long sleves, hat, and shades... this 24 hours of light is like fucking chinese water torture. You could have read a book all night outside and not squinted (i think,,, didn't try).

Dubfx is the shit. Love this jam with woodnote. I used to play tenor sax, but never like that.

[youtube]WhBoR_tgXCI[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

me too never quite the same without Mr C...rip.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, I still got the whole tape


Bear, check out Mc Xander, he's a Scottish guy born in Zimmers I think...also very cool. Similar to Dub FX.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone posted this way back in this thread and got me into this style of music. Love love love this track. Wife said (and I agree) would be cool to see these guys do something together. I like xanders uh musicality? But I like dubfx's rapping and flow much better. They both rock.

And D. This place is wild. The part we landed in looked all volcanic, then as we went to the south it started looking like southern california... then there were parts that looked a bit like ireland, and that sorta morphed into scotland. Now I've never been to either ireland or scotland, but I seen lots of pics and video and such. It freaked me and wifey out how much some of it looked like so cal. Like I swear I was driving home. Then there's glaciers and shit. If anyone is interested in geological type stuff this place is the place. If you are interested in doing anything else in the world... this isn't the place, lol. Oh, it's good for getting away from people. If you need solitude and desolation, come to Iceland. I don't think they are going to hire me for the tourism board.

[youtube]0Mg2deSkgoE[/youtube]


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 18, 2012)

thank you D

jig...thats the one im listenin to...like the reggae flow


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

that is some sweet sampling.. thanks for the goodnight reggae jams


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

It was TTT that posted the tune, also got me into it all. Great stuff I think from both guys. 

Iceland sounds like a place my wife would like....no people!



jigfresh said:


> Someone posted this way back in this thread and got me into this style of music. Love love love this track. Wife said (and I agree) would be cool to see these guys do something together. I like xanders uh musicality? But I like dubfx's rapping and flow much better. They both rock.
> 
> And D. This place is wild. The part we landed in looked all volcanic, then as we went to the south it started looking like southern california... then there were parts that looked a bit like ireland, and that sorta morphed into scotland. Now I've never been to either ireland or scotland, but I seen lots of pics and video and such. It freaked me and wifey out how much some of it looked like so cal. Like I swear I was driving home. Then there's glaciers and shit. If anyone is interested in geological type stuff this place is the place. If you are interested in doing anything else in the world... this isn't the place, lol. Oh, it's good for getting away from people. If you need solitude and desolation, come to Iceland. I don't think they are going to hire me for the tourism board.
> 
> [youtube]0Mg2deSkgoE[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll need to go up to Iceland at some point, they are due me a Fiver!!!! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2012)

Checking in from a glacier bay type place. A tour bus here has free wifi lol. I swear there is free wifi everywhere we've gone here. Oh and the currency is wild. If they owe you 5 euros they'd have to pay you like 1,000 kroner.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 18, 2012)

It's been proven (by some [biased] poll no doubt, lol) that the most beautiful women in the world come from Iceland.
The climate and their skin or something like that.
I'm from Hawaii and so... that climate would make me cry like a little girl.

NICE jamz ppl, so thank you!

OH YEAH, and btw (almost forgot)
I'm harvesting tomorrow for the first time ever.
Any final advice to send me on my way?
(I know I know... don't fry chicken nekkid, but besides that I mean.) 

thank you~


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> It's been proven (by some [biased] poll no doubt, lol) that the most beautiful women in the world come from Iceland.
> The climate and their skin or something like that.
> I'm from Hawaii and so... that climate would make me cry like a little girl.
> 
> ...


well if you wore an apron it would probably make for nice rear end visual..? you just made me real hungry.. 

im sorry what was the question.?


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

blackrose x (c4xcaseyband) going into flower.

and my revege N1 f2 going into flower quickly.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Love those leaves on the second 1


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey D, very nice harvest on your DOG, looks like a nice yield bro!

Here is some pr0n for the club

Skunky Monkey #4


PLP F1


Rented a boat and took my son fishing on the lake. We caught a few nice Striped Bass. Great father son time!



Peace to the Six!

FM


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks, pretty sativa huh. i was thinking about crossing it with a c-99 since i hear alot of good about c99.

this c-99 hasent shown sex yet.

my climate can really bring out the sativa in things if u ask me.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

So what you do with all that fish FM? I love fish and chips (I am British after all) Deep fried battered fish is a winner everytime! Lovely pron too!

Dro, sun is shining again eh! We were woken last night with the most torrential downpour ever, lightning and all sorts. It's nice to be in bed with yer lady when that is kicking off!

More trimming today........laters dudes and dudettes.

DST


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2012)

shiieet it rained later that day yesterday, and it rained today. after we got some sun though atleast.. it was sunny and clear i thought the rain was finally gone, then it came creepin through and laid the smack down. its been everyday for like 2 weeks.. gotta stop sometime.. i think.. 20 % chance of rain tommorow. back to danceing.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

Sounds the same as here to be honest, Dro. You wouldn't know whether to do a rain dance or a sun dance at points. Suns beaming just now!...oh no, it's gone, lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2012)

yea the c-99 started growing roots out of the trunk i think it thought it was in a hydroponic system lol..


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

hahaha.

I meant to speak to a friend of mine who comes from Kenya. His family own a large hyrdoponic farm for growing roses. So they are obviously growin in hydro under the African sun. I wanted to get more info about how they run their systems. Must be bloody hot in Kenya to run a hydro outside.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2012)

couple of pics b4 lights on this morning. Black rose x sensi star










She's a beast lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

that's weird my tomato's are currently doing the same roots growing out the main stem just above the soil line. i couldn't fathom why. there's no more liquid and i thought roots and light were not friends?

the uk's weather is fucked at the moment. eveyone said aye yeah global warming sounds grand nice hot summers again. they clean didn't listen to the bit about ice caps melting making it piss down at the same time. no good for a fat lad like me at least.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

nice frost on that fred lad, looks sensi star leaning. i loved SS when i ran her. solid strain to work with.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2012)

those leaves are white! shes a beaut.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 19, 2012)

Late Night pr0n for the addicts, especially Fox tail Addicts! I love them sexy fox tail ladiez!

Skunky Monkey (Fox Tail Pheno) She is rated: DC (r.numeral)

View attachment 2260387View attachment 2260389

Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka Mamadude! I love you Mom RIP!
View attachment 2260388

Ahhhhh Good nite!!! Keep the pr0n coming...Mr. West that is a lovely snow covered bush, makes me feel 10 degrees cooler!

FM


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey D, very nice harvest on your DOG, looks like a nice yield bro!
> 
> Here is some pr0n for the club
> 
> ...


Oh my... where to begin. first off those ladies are beautiful. Mind-numbing nugs! Looks like you have that dialed in perfect.
Second, WOW! Striped Bass? Ummmm... last time i bought striped bass it was ohhhhhh... $26.00 Lb.
So that's what? About a couple'a grand @ the markets...
I'm hungry now (like always) 

xox 6er's~


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent frostyness from all. I just chopped a CheesexUrk and it is just all foxtails. Some strange looking pheno's for sure. They all came down at 9 weeks, probably could have gone more but I need something to give me an uplifter what with all the cabbage making DOG I got.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

was certainly a grip of DOG given you only do 5 plants 

any pics?


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

of the cheese x urk you mean? I'll get some in a bit, just having a sarmy! (late lunch after the Biopunture session)


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

Right, here's some of the Cheese x Urk - Breeze. via the Fairy. 3 different phenos from the 3 females I got.

Here's the one with foxtailing





















the more rounded yin.











both






big fat one, calyxes still popping out, foxtailing and all.kind of a combo of both the above. 





same again, but the pic is auto adjusted as it was taken under the hps







dog





other side






The DOG bx1, still going.






Peace, DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice work D and even better Fox Tailing! Those are some nice phenos to have bro!


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

Not much frost to them. Smell is a bit onion-ish at the moment. Keeping fingers crossed for the cure bringing something out.


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys whats going on. Some beautiful pr0n on the last few pages. Keep um coming guys. Here is my querkle right at the start of 8 weeks. She smells really musty, but when you touch a bud it smells like straight fruit. I also threw in two pics of my girls I have vegging. Got another querkle, qrazy train, and afghan haze at about three weeks on there. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 19, 2012)

trimmed the outdoor and the mites had their way with them and most will be made to hash prolly. The Blackwater OG and the Cotton Candy kush are nice though.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2012)

my c-99 turned out to be female. wahooo. four females for four plants. not inludeing my reveged plants. rained again today after some sun. shitt! getting rediculous..

* my last complaint about the rain.

i feel like a superstitious sailor.

* make that pirate, im a pirate.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2012)

arrrrrgh me hearty's!!! Suppose to be getting nicer here Dro. but it's overcast this fine morgen. Nice female ratio though, you sound happy.

And feel free to complain about rain, it'll be either you or me as I love to moan about the weather!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

Let's hope you have better fortunes than Sam:

[video=youtube_share;R_Ho7a8Owac]http://youtu.be/R_Ho7a8Owac[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2012)

hey Doobs, how the hell are you?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2012)

just did a 60 cuts of cherry pie and 20, blue cheese.lol, then I was like fuck it, did 9 more barneys lsd.

Should have fun when all these root!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah, i completely fucked my main harvest last year to nute burn. first and last time i will ever do that. rather my plants to ease by with barley what they need than to fry them. i guess i wasent thinking about the fact that i NEEDED that shit! o well. lifes a beach.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2012)

the clones in the pic are gdp, and sour grape.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2012)

With only a few days left I have had 2 entries for the competition.......I go and buy shit for a competition, (and was going to buy more stuff as well) And you lot can't even be arsed to put a couple of pics up.

I know people are not always harvesting, but you can't honestly say you have never taken a pic of some hash you have made. Come on.

Last competion I will be running.




DST said:


> It's that time again for a Picture competition.
> 
> Simple, we want to see *EXTRACTS*!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 20, 2012)

well since you put it like that. A+ for participation.

and effort. had to search for that thing.

i know im atleast in 3rd place!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll put some up, but it's not an entry. I've won enough prizes for a lifetime. 3rd place still secure droman.

ISO

Dry Ice

BHO

Gumby


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 20, 2012)

nice! i could use some hash rightnow, kinda tired of smoking bud. i havent even had a keif grinder in years i should do that. need a bubbler as well getting tired of my bong.. feels like the smoke is mixed with too much oxygen by the time it reaches my lungs. 
i like a thicker smoke so i can take a little breath of air after my hit to expand the smoke around my lungs.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2012)

I only smoke out of my bubbler. The bong sits idle till friends come over... they all like the bong. Probably because they don't have one.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 20, 2012)

oh yea, i just remembered the way i lost my grinder, i got searched by the police in a traffic stomp and got arrested for possesion of marijuanal.. there was like a pinch of weed in there. got it dropped to paraphelia though. not that i give a shit i still had to go to county jail for a night


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

(about off to bed for me)

Good morning D and jig (and all the rest across The Great Wet Way)!

Doing okay-ish over here.
Got the news that I'll be continuing my meds for 6 more months, so working on getting my grow space sorted out.
Wish I had pics to contribute, but has been a messed up year for growing for me.

Will have a set of pics and a vid (with new music) of the grow closet over the weekend.
I've got the temps inside the closet down to 28c when it's closed with the light on.
With the closet open it stays at room temperature, so it's ready for some flowering action.

I hope your Friday shapes up into a good one!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

My only hash-related pics:


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2012)

I think its cuz the pics u put up D are so nice its given every one a complex lol. Ok heres my half a cent.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

Also, in case I'm not the only one who didn't know:

After you've uploaded your images you can choose all sorts of extra options for attachments by double-clicking on the thumbnail of each pic while you're editing your message.

Try it out


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry about that, Mr. West 

riu seems to be having some fun with me today...

I just "deleted" the message so I could start over with posting the pics, and instead of erasing the entire post, the pics now seem to work...

... this kind of stuff is not cool to do to a stoner...

... my grip on reality is tenuous at best...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2012)

I love your new avatar doob.

Some news on our friend Heads Up. His court date is Monday, the 23rd, so say a little prayer for him. I have an address for him if anyone wants to write, just pm me, I don't want to post it up to the public.

Silly point in for endland v south africa, lol... look that one up.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 20, 2012)

Ten mafuggin karakters


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 20, 2012)

*Ten mafuggin karakters




*


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 20, 2012)

i can honestly say that i have never takin pics of the hash ive made.....and i havent made any in over a year...im sorry that my being busy and possibly others aswell led to low participation in your comp...maybe an extension...or not...whatever


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2012)

Yo fam... I forgot to say FUCK YEAH on the fishing. Nothing better than fishing with your little boy... especially when you catch something. And nothing better tasting than fish you caught. Even if it get's burnt funny how that works. That's really cool.



HapaHaole said:


> It's been proven (by some [biased] poll no doubt, lol) that the most beautiful women in the world come from Iceland.
> The climate and their skin or something like that.
> I'm from Hawaii and so... that climate would make me cry like a little girl.
> 
> ...


I don't know about them being the most beautiful or anything, but there is something in the water that makes your skin amazing. I only took one shower and it was something else afterwards. However the water makes your hair insanly dry so everyone uses leave in conditioner and the like. I will say that Iceland people seem like a lot of fun to me. They were dancing a few different places you wouldn't expect dancing. They seemed to always smile and laugh, and it all seemed quite genuine. Maybe that's how it is in summer. I bet when there's only 3 hours of light a day there's not so much dancing.

And I guess I missed your harvest. Hope it went well. Make sure to dry the buds slowly and jar them up when they are dry enough. NOthing worse than getting mold on your buds when you are curing.

Let us know how it went.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 20, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 2262251Ten mafuggin karakters


The Golden Swan...I remember that pic! I am not entering after seeing these last few hash pics. Especially against the Golden Swan! Hell no. Nothing should beat the Golden Swan! Winner in my books!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks jig, it was a awesome time! Those moments are PRICELESS!!!

Anyone ever pour boiling water down their plants to finish them off??? Here we go...

Skunky Monkey #4 Boiling Water Finish. LOL

View attachment 2262494View attachment 2262495View attachment 2262498

More shots of my Skunky Monkey

View attachment 2262497View attachment 2262496View attachment 2262499

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (Jul 20, 2012)

I took the Chaka OG plants outside today to get some better pics. The natural light is always WAY better!
View attachment 2262554


----------



## supchaka (Jul 20, 2012)

I seriously brought myself to tears from laughing so hard. Good to be able to poke fun at my own misfortune.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2012)

Do I post my competition photos here D.

Have a great friday 600


A little honey wax, Did it with butane.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2012)

howzit 600. 

joining your ranks after defecting from the 1000 watt realm.
il be posting every friday. my 600 will be here next week with my tent. just moved out of a shared room into my own space.
amendment 20 compliant grow. il be flowering a pink lady, a strawberry diesel ,and a phatt fruity in about a week. they are all 4 weeks old about 14 inches tall.
il try get some pics up too when i can. 4x4 tent set up. all organic grow. 7 gal smart pots. roots organic greenlite soil and roots nutes. 
co2 emitter and some good fan action. need to grab an air cooled hood stat.....i know. but hoping for the best as always. 

been seeing and reading some very helpful stuff. im not pretentious so all suggestions will be noted and considered. ive got about 6 years experience under me. so ive got a long way to go but i think il be just fine this time around. thanks for the support


----------



## drewsb420 (Jul 20, 2012)

pyrex dish ? ? ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

What is Pennsylvania glassware, Alex?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I took the Chaka OG plants outside today to get some better pics. The natural light is always WAY better!
> View attachment 2262554



Looks like you got some hermie action in your group of gals


*_I won't the one checking for nanners, though_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2012)

For the Wars fans:

[video=youtube_share;BgAlQuqzl8o]http://youtu.be/BgAlQuqzl8o[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 20, 2012)

Alien Bomb Day 40
Alien Tech x Space Bomb





















Star Killer OG Day 27


























Star Killer Pheno 2 Day 5


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2012)

Day 5 and they got buds like that already!!! Holy shit Hotsauce, you givin them bitches roids or something?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2012)

An interesting read

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/the-very-real-danger-of-genetically-modified-foods/251051/#.UAoOMxPW288.facebook


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Day 5 and they got buds like that already!!! Holy shit Hotsauce, you givin them bitches roids or something?


No i just dont count the first week


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2012)

Well I was in my room today setting up a the light.I got my 600w JDL ballast up and running full blast today.

Got 4, gdp, 2, gdpk, 2, sour grape, 1, kush, 1, sweet og kush, also running my 1000w too.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Do I post my competition photos here D.
> 
> Have a great friday 600
> 
> ...


why such a big pot? Seems like your gonna waste/ not be able to access quite a bit


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Just got my 600W setup, 6 weeks in veg about to flip.. never been so exited


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jul 21, 2012)

4 weeks Veg, gonna flip at 6/7


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 21, 2012)

Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka Mamadude. 


View attachment 2263018View attachment 2263019View attachment 2263020
View attachment 2263021View attachment 2263022

Peace

FM


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2012)

drewsb420 said:


> pyrex dish ? ? ?


No cream server


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2012)

it's too quiet in here.....
[video=youtube_share;GHq87F2fS-s]http://youtu.be/GHq87F2fS-s[/video]



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2012)

....and some more
[video=youtube_share;Qhl4UW_gFfY]http://youtu.be/Qhl4UW_gFfY[/video]


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka Mamadude.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263018View attachment 2263019View attachment 2263020
> ...


Nice shes a beauty. She looks like she reeks of Sour D


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 21, 2012)

Smells like a sour rotten armpit.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> why such a big pot? Seems like your gonna waste/ not be able to access quite a bit


tryin to keep my plant count down so I veg longer and bloom in bigger pots.

Not sure if you mean me pot I grow in or the cream server I posted my pic of Honey wax?


Right off to scotland land tommrow Mr west you comin to Turnbury?


----------



## CREDOGG (Jul 21, 2012)

Home stretch !!!!40 days


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone give me any advise on a cell phone in Scoland. One better than the other?

SSB you out there???LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2012)

Cellphones are the same in Scotland and England lad. Ask on the UK thread. You can probably pick up a pay as you go Sim card from a Supermarket.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 22, 2012)

O2 has had a lot of stick past coupla wks but there about the best in Scotland hemlock


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2012)

http://freesim.o2.co.uk/

Im with o2


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 22, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2263357View attachment 2263363View attachment 2263364View attachment 2263366


Thanks guys.Lol had a hard time up loading! [video=youtube;71cjQpUnCq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71cjQpUnCq0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2012)

By all accounts, the sun always shines in Amsterdam. I got a little sunburn today and I was wearing long sleeves and a hat lol.

Had a fun experience and spent the night overnight in an airport. Good times.

Hope all the 6ers weekends were lush.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2012)

Have fun, jiggy!

[video=youtube_share;ROr5uMpBDnk]http://youtu.be/ROr5uMpBDnk[/video]


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 22, 2012)

It's Sunday so it's time for a peek in the tent. Budz are getting soo dense and heavy the branches are starting to fall over. My 2 purps plants are comin down tomorrow since they're ready. The others are gonna take another couple weeks or so. Not expecting much from the purps since I had a few probs along the way but early samples kick like a friggin mule! Good Tasty smoke too!  Also my two new sprouts, a Royal Chemdog and a Cinex.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

And the sun is shining again!!!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 23, 2012)

same over here, i was even moving amy plants all around to keep them in the rays. to squeeze the most juice out of the sun as possible. it was kindof funny actually.. moving them like every 10 minutes for an hour lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2012)

and there was much rejoicing. I hear some ones having a sale. B to the B, B to the Q bootyq that is


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 23, 2012)

it took me 2 minutes to figure that out


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 23, 2012)

bread 'rs boat teek


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

you guys are cawazy!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2012)

back to the pr-0-n!!!

PLP F1
View attachment 2265358View attachment 2265359View attachment 2265361


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2012)

someone with an ugly chick avatar saying back to the pron is kinda creepy wierd but the plp makes up for it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2012)

I would love to see how my girl got to look that way prior to taking that mug shot! She probably got her ass beat by her husband and then later got done up to go to the rodeo! She does have lovely hair at least!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It has just come to my attention that *Breeders Boutique* is having summer sale with* 25%* off all orders and when you buy two packs then you receive a *free* 5 pack of DOG bX1 and CJ free. Buy 3 packs and receive a 10 pack of the bX1's and CJ.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/
> 
> 
> cof



and the code is "woof".....sale ends in the 31st.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I would love to see how my girl got to look that way prior to taking that mug shot! She probably got her ass beat by her husband and then later got done up to go to the rodeo! She does have lovely hair at least!


I've seen two ugly women in my life...and she's both of them.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> and the code is "woof".....sale ends in the 31st.
> 
> 
> cof


Where is it you put the discount code in? Im thinking of getting a pack of Dog and Engineers Dream


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2012)

Damn man... I figured out where it was last time when I entered the code, but can't find it now bro. I know it's there somewhere, but not very clear that's for sure. It's like under the seed packs themselves, or in the shopping cart, or something. It's somewhere you wouldn't expect it... but it's there. Not very helpful I know.

GOt to go to my first day of Test match cricket today. Was Day 5 of the first test and South Africa beat the pants off England. Oh well, at least I got to see a result. Tell the lady D. Her side won.


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello boys had a quick question for the advance growers 

Needs some good tips in making my buds smoke smooth as possible 
growing in coco with canna nutes


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it's debatable who qualifies for advanced growers... but I'll chime in. My best tips for smooth smoke is low nutrient levels, a long flush, a slow dry, and a long cure.

It's finally sunny eh nas? Didn't see a cloud all day where I'm at.


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Well it's debatable who qualifies for advanced growers... but I'll chime in. My best tips for smooth smoke is low nutrient levels, a long flush, a slow dry, and a long cure.
> 
> It's finally sunny eh nas? Didn't see a cloud all day where I'm at.


very well said^^^^thats all it takes.



^^day 40


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

Good genetics always helps Nas. And growing organically ensures a great taste. I tend not to flush but the last couple of waters I tend not to add anything, and just water as noraml. I don't go in for throwing 4 x the pot size through them. The last couple of weeks your plants are still packing it on so you need to ensure that there's enough in your medium to do that, imo. Also going to depend then on the nutrients you are using....are they organic or synthesised or whatever you call them?


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

Some pics I took the other day, just got round to loading them up.
My toms:





















Dog bx1. She is finishing off outside. And she is loving it. Little dip in temps has cause some colour in the leaves on the top cola, although only a little. Calyxes really started swelling. Looking good for a cooking!































Net installed, starting to fill it with my quote of 5 Tied all them back and weaved some as much as possible. Moved my ballasts outside of the cab, moved my air intake for the lights outside of the cab, still pondering either the water cooled fan or the a/c...probably go for the a/c in the short run.































Cheers, peace out, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2012)

In organics does the regular GH PH up and down kill microbes. Or do i need to find i new ph adjuster??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2012)

and nice porn D!!


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 23, 2012)

I think there is a thread about that in organics...and the adjusters supposedly don't hurt the microbes. If you want to be xtra safe though, just use vinegar as a Ph down.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2012)

just read in like 10 different places that there is no need to check ph in soil or soiless organic grows.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just read in like 10 different places that there is no need to check ph in soil or soiless organic grows.


Maybe not, if you use lime... I have seen some people who went organic and had Ph issues...discovered when checking the run off Ph. It isn't as common, but does happen. Peat, for instance, becomes acidic as it decomposes, so the lime helps to balance it.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

At the checkout.



Hotsause said:


> Where is it you put the discount code in? Im thinking of getting a pack of Dog and Engineers Dream





jigfresh said:


> Damn man... I figured out where it was last time when I entered the code, but can't find it now bro. I know it's there somewhere, but not very clear that's for sure. It's like under the seed packs themselves, or in the shopping cart, or something. It's somewhere you wouldn't expect it... but it's there. Not very helpful I know.
> 
> GOt to go to my first day of Test match cricket today. Was Day 5 of the first test and South Africa beat the pants off England. Oh well, at least I got to see a result. Tell the lady D. Her side won.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

when using GO there's no need to pH your water...the sales rep i spoke to when i received mine told me there would be no need to worry about pH since im in dirt...


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 23, 2012)

Linked this because the OP mentions that PH usually drops during flowering in soil and tells you how to treat it: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/8595-how-measure-ph-your-soils.html

Have heard several organic growers, and the OP in the post above, mention using dolomite lime to keep a stable Ph...or else you might have lockout issues. 

Better safe than sorry! Is good practice to check every so often. Not trying to argue, just want to be helpful!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2012)

My run-off was fine last i checked. But my ph of my tea was was like 5. Its all good though. i have been on and off with ph'ing since i started.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 23, 2012)

[youtube]wZy12SS8k1U&feature[/youtube] get gangster with me one time.


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Well it's debatable who qualifies for advanced growers... but I'll chime in. My best tips for smooth smoke is low nutrient levels, a long flush, a slow dry, and a long cure.
> 
> It's finally sunny eh nas? Didn't see a cloud all day where I'm at.


I didn't get any look with the sun but in my bed room it was 26c and out side seemed even warmer loving the summer it's late but it seems to be arriving , 3 things who's mood changes lightning speed are my wife the weather and mary j Lol

Do u flush with ph water or plain?? 



DST said:


> Good genetics always helps Nas. And growing organically ensures a great taste. I tend not to flush but the last couple of waters I tend not to add anything, and just water as noraml. I don't go in for throwing 4 x the pot size through them. The last couple of weeks your plants are still packing it on so you need to ensure that there's enough in your medium to do that, imo. Also going to depend then on the nutrients you are using....are they organic or synthesised or whatever you call them?



This it,e round I'm only using canna a and b and canna pk13/14 don't know if they synthesised or organic, 

Same question for u to buddy when u flush is it plain water or ph'd ?? And how many days total do u flush for?

p.s plans on coming to ur ends are canceled for time being but don't worry will be making a trip soon to have a fat j with yeh!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2012)

I FOUND GOLD lol Nice garden btw Dst! 
i just made some Afgooey BHO and holy shit ive never seen bho so gold. I must give myself a round of applause  i am running a Afgooey just for her bho next round (Besides the tops of course )


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I found a long lost relative of whodat's:

[video=youtube_share;onv0BvnmZoQ]http://youtu.be/onv0BvnmZoQ[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 23, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Where is it you put the discount code in? Im thinking of getting a pack of Dog and Engineers Dream


not working for me i found were to enter it but it says its expired or wrong


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll speak to Don about that HotSauce.

Nice looking golden jizz you got there.....should have entered that in the competition (which is still running BTW incase anyone had forgot.)


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2012)

I just water as normal with normal water. I don't flush as they get the normal amount of water they would usually get anyway.

I gave up on flushing at the end donkeys ago.

Just keep us posted when you plan to hop over lad.


nas2007 said:


> I didn't get any look with the sun but in my bed room it was 26c and out side seemed even warmer loving the summer it's late but it seems to be arriving , 3 things who's mood changes lightning speed are my wife the weather and mary j Lol
> 
> Do u flush with ph water or plain??
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2012)

Goodbye sunny england. Back to the west coast for me. Looking forward to smoking my herb again, although the herb I've smoked on my trip has been top notch. See you lot later today (god willing).


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2012)

Take it easy bru. Safe journey!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2012)

It's case sensitive my bru

CODE IS: WOOF


Hotsause said:


> not working for me i found were to enter it but it says its expired or wrong


----------



## X13 (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread rules.

prospective digital 600w owner is me

I'm super lucky this guy I know is sending me some Afghan, Blue Cheese and medical stuff.

HAIL CLUB 600  



[video=youtube;ZBY4gjjPqdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBY4gjjPqdQ[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 24, 2012)

jig

have a safe return.....this song seems to fit
[video=youtube_share;wIF6pNObfgY]http://youtu.be/wIF6pNObfgY[/video]



cof


----------



## X13 (Jul 24, 2012)

that other strain i should be getting is Medical Marijuana Seeds 2046, apparently hard to grow, needs scrogging due to height it says on a website.

time flies

also what do you guys think of digital convertible ballasts?

a 400/600 would do me just dandy, and that 20-25% efficiency boost for digital is making me happy with the equipment on offer today


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 24, 2012)

DST said:


> I'll speak to Don about that HotSauce.
> 
> Nice looking golden jizz you got there.....should have entered that in the competition (which is still running BTW incase anyone had forgot.)


i didnt know it was still goin WHERE DO I POST?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Take it easy bru. Safe journey!


ditto.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2012)

smoking dog in the hot sun, I fought the sleep and the sleep won, I fought the sleep and the sleep won


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2012)

Me likey the avatar


"_*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mr west again."*_


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

I been on vacation for the last week so im just stoppn by to show some love.. hope you all are doing good..


----------



## ManishWayz (Jul 24, 2012)

New to the 600 Watt club and could use some help. Please check out my thread: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/548358-need-help-yield-issue.html


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jul 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Shimano Rod and Reel. Using Greg Stump's Roboworms. Nothing spectacular, I like the Shimano cause it has a lifetime warranty.



That's the beauty of fishing, you don't need to constantly update gear. I mostly fly fish now but I've had the same 4 spinning rods and reels for about 10-11 years and granted I am OCD with maintaining them, they are in excellent condition for all the use they have gotten and fish they have landed. Here is a nice rainbow I got at the end of last season.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2012)

caSey Jones WaterFarm Scrog bein Flushed now. one plant one good yeilding plant. easy to grow and available at Breeders Boutique.


----------



## X13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dress up ina black, want to send a def got

them a murderer


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 24, 2012)

nice plant Dr...


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2012)

Wowsers!!!!  And you get them free when you order!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> caSey Jones WaterFarm Scrog bein Flushed now. one plant one good yeilding plant. easy to grow and available at Breeders Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey hey hey family. (you too fam) A warm welcome to all the new faces. Really glad to have some peeps taking interest in the thread once more. Definitely some good bud shots, at least from you doc. I can't remember if there were more.

Anyways, my feet are planted on solid ground once more, and they are planted on my bathmat. I'm sick as a dog. Fucking airline food. Ah well... just getting ready to load my first bowl. You know you are sick when you can't even get a bowl in.

Thanks a lot for the good luck wishes.

EDIT: Nice fish chef. I have been thinking about fly fishing lately. I enjoy fishing, but I feel when I go to the local lake it's just a matter of standing around and waiting. Basically it feels like I toss my hook in and sit. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Free dinner ain't bad. But I enjoy doing things that require a bit of skill. That's what made me feel like fly fishing might be something to try. Any thoughts on the idea.


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2012)

just dropping in to say hi 600, hope all is well in your world.

doc that casey is looking pretty dam amazing, i think you have this water farm DOWN!.

also jig you must be the only tourist to go to the u.k and piss off before the olympics, hope you enjoyed the time you had here, hopefully you will be back soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> also jig you must be the only tourist to go to the u.k and piss off before the olympics, hope you enjoyed the time you had here, hopefully you will be back soon.


Wife says "It's because we aren't tourists". I say "We're the only smart ones" lol. Had a smashing time. I love your country so much. Am glad to be home, but miss the uk something fierce. Got to Day 5 of the test match, that was fun for me. Bummer S.A. won. Almost made it to practice for the F1 race, but too much hassle. And we should be back soon. Planning on January or so.

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2012)

Mornin' guys and gals. Doc, I'd just like to say, HOLY SHIT! That plant just about made me totally lose it. Seriously... I haven't had anything make me wanna grow that bad in awhile. How am I not doing this right now? Perpetual veg is fun and all... but not at all.

Jig, welcome back home. I always have mixed feelings about being home after a long trip, too. We're glad you're back, regardless. You gonna pop some beans and start another round pretty soon here?

G-H-B What's happenin' fella??

btw, anyone see Whodat lately?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 25, 2012)

Whaddup 6hundies some nice pix being thrown down in here never fail to impress


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2012)

whodat....not sure I have, I am sure he'll be around. Probably busy with the farm.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2012)

what you got growing there dl?


onthedl0008 said:


> Whaddup 6hundies some nice pix being thrown down in here never fail to impress


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2012)

LOvely scrog Ambs it wont let me rep ya


----------



## Krabby (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr. Amber I am impressed and perhaps jealous as well....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 25, 2012)

DST said:


> what you got growing there dl?


Thanks DST good to see u as well as the rest of the crew still growing hard man wont let me rep ya..
Thats my sfvxgranddaddy purple im calling it grandaddy kush shes a doozy lols..


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 25, 2012)

good lord Amber that scrog is beautifull.. hope mine turnes out as good.. here is a pic of my table almost full.. wont be long now


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 25, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> good lord Amber that scrog is beautifull.. hope mine turnes out as good..


looks like you're headed in that direction anyhow reggae

the plant Dr Amber posted is pretty fucking gorgeous though, for a harvest ready plant


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 25, 2012)

Aloha 6er's~

I gotta question:

My sour diesel seems to be growing seeds. I just noticed it today, just a few, and only on a few plants (they're all clones so the others aren't far behind probably).
Harvest should be next week unless you think my potency is being reduced in any way.
I'm thinking I should just leave em in the dark for a couple of days and chop them on Friday.

What do you think?

Thank you and aloha~


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you all so very much for all the kind words and reps. I really appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 25, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> looks like you're headed in that direction anyhow reggae
> 
> the plant Dr Amber posted is pretty fucking gorgeous though, for a harvest ready plant


thanks Bones sure hope I can stay on cource...



HapaHaole said:


> Aloha 6er's~
> 
> I gotta question:
> 
> ...


did they suffer any kinda stress? any bananas start to grow that you missed? if the rest of the plants look good than just pull the hirmies out and let the rest live on


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 25, 2012)

Got my order in for Dog. I really wanted to order 2 But i would have had to wait till next Tuesday and promo would be over . O well

Nice CJs also DR. I almost popped the CJs i have but i waited but NEXT ROUND im going in on cj


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 25, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> thanks Bones sure hope I can stay on cource...
> 
> 
> did they suffer any kinda stress? any bananas start to grow that you missed? if the rest of the plants look good than just pull the hirmies out and let the rest live on


I had a heat issue for a day or two where they got into the 90's, but had fans and a window a/c but under the lights I'm sure it was hot.

No nanners that I can see and believe me I molested that girl looking (wrong word maybe but I looked GOOD) 
on the tops I can see new seed formations that just popped up all of a sudden.
Trichomes have very few amber, maybe 70/20-25/5-10 cloudy/clear/amber.

My main concern is losing potency i guess and if I need to chop them early.

Thanks for the postings, help and knowledge~

aloha


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 25, 2012)

hmm, well it sounds like your just about done if they are all cloudy.. is that your thread in your sig? ima head over and say hello..


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2012)

I finally got the camera and software sorted and these are the results of a breeding between a heri lady and a cheese/jake blue male that was cheesy in structure. Four out of five were ladies and here are three at day 48.














the odors range from piney-mint to fruity.
It's a first time grow and I estimate another 2 weeks


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Got my order in for Dog. I really wanted to order 2 But i would have had to wait till next Tuesday and promo would be over . O well
> 
> Nice CJs also DR. I almost popped the CJs i have but i waited but NEXT ROUND im going in on cj


Xmas can come early sometimes HS!!!!

Picked up a 10,000 btu stand alone air conditioner yesterday. Is basically brand new, a friend of mines parents had bought it for their bedroom and used it like twice! (not really sure why you would want an a/c for your bedroom in Holland - perhaps they expected global warming to be quicker!) Anyhoo, was 75 bucks and I just tried it and it rocks. It has an intake port at the back but you can set it to a frost setting where it just uses the air around about it and actually blows cold air out of the intake port. I may just attach that to my cab's inlet port to save me trying to construct some mad constrcution around it......looking forward to colder temps.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2012)

So check out these lights, I mentioned them before. They are new near my house. I took some pics of the intersection tonight. Theres one light on each corner. Look at how bright this shit is! I tried to get pics of the lights directly but no matter what white balance I used, or even trying to take the pic through sunglasses, you cant see the array. But it is a square with about 12 rows of 12 lights. And they are small, like a square foot total. Im 99% sure they are LED, they are so damn bright you have to wear sunglasses to look into them. I still need to try and contact the city and find out what the hell they are! These might be the next things baby!


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2012)

Well scrap the a/c thing, I need to build it in somehow. The port at the back I thought was also blowing out cold air, is now blowing out hot air??? I guess it just takes a while to sort itself out. So this needs to be sent out of the room somehow, ffs....


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL yeah man to create cold you have to create heat on the flipside somewhere. Figure out how to get around that though and you'll be a rich man!


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2012)

That's what I thought when I first turned it on. I was like, ffs, this thing just blows cold everywhere.....duh. I think I have a quick fix for it though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2012)

i was reading that thinking blowing cold out both ends is a bit odd. just needs a vent to outdoors tho eh. i was considering splashing out on an ac unit myself in a month or two but it'll be cold in blighty by then no doubt. 

nice spears COF fella.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, I been super busy with work and did some chopping. Hope everyone is doing ok. Always sexy ass pr0n in the club. 

Here is my plant before her 1st screen, then her 1st screen and what she looks like now. Damn this is taking forever! 
View attachment 2269425View attachment 2269426View attachment 2269429


Skunky Monkey #4 Chopped and starts curing.

View attachment 2269427View attachment 2269428

Peace

FM


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2012)

Mornin' 6ers. pr0nage looking mental as always. DST, glad you finally got your ac unit  I'm sure you'll get it sorted soon enough. COF, those flowers look lovely man... I can't wait for a smoke report. 

Just finished some coffee over here... about to start cranking. . . have a good day peeps.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2012)

Fukkin AC, grrrrr.

Right, am I a spanner, or am I expecting too much.
I have a Zibro Clima ModelP90 - here's the instructions. So I turn this thing on to constant. I have a y section and have hooked the outlet up to my exhaust chimney contraption. That seems to be working as I have tested the fan for the house and that is fine (that's who's it's sharing the y port with). So I turn the sucker on, Frosty fan looking picture (big one turned too) On permanently, and set with the highest cool setting. I assume because it's an air cooler that the higher you go the cooler it gets! Anyway, this thing blows cold then hot air. The air it is blowing is as hot as the room air. In fact my whole room went up a couple of notches....wtf. Anyone?
I text the guy (as I know he is working) and said, "hahahaha, you sold me a heater!" lol.
http://www.zibro.com/download/bestanden/6FAB4881-11D8-4353-AE59-0B633C56728B_man_P80_P90_P110_GB_I_NL_PL.pdf


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2012)

I would think it has something to do with the exhaust. They arent designed to push much past the end of that hose and from that point if you wanted to go further it would probably need an inline. Im assuming you have it connected to the Y and the exhaust fan is somewhere before it, not actually pulling anything for the AC's exhaust air?


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2012)

ok, i'll stick an inline on it and see if that works. cheers lad.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Hypothetically if you were to take your hand and block the exhaust the air would start blowing hot out the front, so its the same concept if the air isnt getting through the ducts in a timely fashion its not going to work well. Of course Im speculating 100% as I have no actual idea what Im talking about


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Hypothetically if you were to take your hand and block the exhaust the air would start blowing hot out the front, so its the same concept if the air isnt getting through the ducts in a timely fashion its not going to work well. Of course Im speculating 100% as I have no actual idea what Im talking about


i would think the same thing......
*IMPORTANT
*&#56256;&#56362;
The flexible exhaust hose can be extended from 300 to 1500 mm for mounting.
This length has been designed especially according to the specifications of the air
conditioner. Do not use an extension or exchange for a different hose as that
may lead to malfunctioning. The exhaust air must flow freely, any blockage can
lead to overheating of the air conditioner. Take care to prevent any bow or bend
in the exhaust hose.

itss got to be what is causeing the hot air.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 26, 2012)

*BREEDERS BOUTIQUE LINE UP!!!!*View attachment 2269768View attachment 2269769View attachment 2269774View attachment 2269783View attachment 2269786View attachment 2269787View attachment 2269789View attachment 2269792View attachment 2269793View attachment 2269795View attachment 2269796View attachment 2269797View attachment 2269799View attachment 2269800View attachment 2269802View attachment 2269803View attachment 2269805*just a few pics progress report. first pics of the babys in veg. group shot,qrazy quake,pk x livers i think is a male, then the pk twins ronnie and reggie more pk's and 8-9 cuttings of the sour cheese all rooted just repotted today and the stinky ladies in flower 2 sour cheese. getting the sour notes now with the uderlying cheese aroma fruity notes no longer there just sour hints and cheese. the bigger plant on the left has more cheesy tones than the smaller plant but there flowering really well. there just coming upto 4 weeks now. another weeks veg on the babys and i will repot them and into the stinky tent to make room for the sour cheese cuts. *


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 26, 2012)

DST: With my portable ac unit I get my best results by setting it on low airflow and 1 or 2 out of 10 for the temp setting. Be patient and let the machine slowly adjust the temps and it doesn't push as much warm air out because it's not working as hard. Once it settles in then you can adjust up or down accordingly. Might work for your setup too.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok Im reposting since I got a good pic of the light in the day time. If we're going by sheer lumens these things would decimate a 1k HPS. Look how wide the spread is too. There is 4 at the intersection, one is out of the pic closest to me. Im still amazed how bright it is at night. I put a call into the city to try and find out about them. I said I have a truck yard and need something like this for security. 
View attachment 2269864


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

That looks like the place where I go fishing


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2012)

Coming in late on the A/C problem:

I would think that turning the temperature control clockwise would raise the temperature threshold for when the compressor kicks in and begins cooling.
I'd try just barely turning the temperature selector clockwise just past upright to see if that is the case, rather than all the way clockwise.
As for the exhaust pressure, my 10k BTU portable has a really strong squirrel cage fan built into it to push out the hot air through a 5" flex hose, and it _*really*_ pushes the air. 
Compared to my 265cfm squirrel cage fan that I use to exhaust the hot air from my light hood, the fan in the A/C unit MUST be at least 400cfm, because air shoots out there's like no tomorrow.

The other thing is if you're venting out into a chimney, the air mass in the chimney might be too much for the A/C's exhaust fan to handle, since it's meant to vent directly out of a window or wall.
It might not have enough oomph for that and would cause back pressure in your A/C system, and make it not perform very well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Ok Im reposting since I got a good pic of the light in the day time. If we're going by sheer lumens these things would decimate a 1k HPS. Look how wide the spread is too. There is 4 at the intersection, one is out of the pic closest to me. Im still amazed how bright it is at night. I put a call into the city to try and find out about them. I said I have a truck yard and need something like this for security.
> View attachment 2269863View attachment 2269864



I haven't read the second page of the article, but it's a good read so far:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/justingerdes/2012/01/30/10-california-cities-saving-money-with-led-street-lights/

And some websites that sell similar ones (or "simular", if you're from the mid-west)
http://www.dmxledlights.com/OutdoorLighting/

http://www.ecvv.com/product/2877598.html

http://www.ecvv.com/cat17/LED-Street-Light/1.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's an article on the leds being used in CA: http://www.forbes.com/sites/justingerdes/2012/01/30/10-california-cities-saving-money-with-led-street-lights/

EDIT: I read the second page, that's why I posted this second, lol.

Nice one doob


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys, just got this email and thought I'd share if anyone is interested. You could get a lot of music for really cheap:


H


*ey there!*




Time to refresh your playlists with the Humble Music Bundle! Pay what you want for albums from six brilliant musicians: They Might Be Giants, Jonathan Coulton, MC Frontalot, Christopher Tin, and Hitoshi Sakimoto! If you pay more than the average, you'll also get an album from OK Go!




​



Support these independent musicians and download flawless digital versions of the following albums:


They Might Be Giants' rarities compilation _Album Raises New and Troubling Questions_;
an exclusive release from the leading geek folksman, _Jonathan Coulton's Greatest Hit (Plus 13 Other Songs)_;
nerdcore godfather MC Frontalot's exclusive compilation, _Favoritism_;
composer Christopher Tin's GRAMMY award-winning _Calling All Dawns_; and
celebrated game composer Hitoshi Sakimoto's _Best of the Valkyria Chronicles_.
If you pay more than the average price, you will also receive OK Go's _Twelve Remixes of Four Songs_! All of the albums are DRM-free, in MP3 and FLAC (lossless-quality audio) formats. You can also designate part of your purchase to go to the Child's Play Charity and the Electronic Frontier Foundation, two amazing non-profit organizations.




​



The Humble Music Bundle will only be available for two weeks, so get your bundle today and support phenomenal musicians and charities!
Sincerely, 
Jeffrey Rosen 
Humble Bundle


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 26, 2012)

Alien Bomb 
Day 46


Star Killer Og
Day 33


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoa, look at pic 6 of 10 of that Star Killer. She's totally flipping the bird!  

Looking dank Hotsauce.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2012)

Jeez it's quiet in here. Since no one is talking, there's no chance of me shutting everyone up with more holiday pics.

The Oval - Day 5 Test 1 England v S. Africa


Winchester


Amsterdam


Naarden - Star Fort (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naarden)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;sZNX3tBmUu8]http://youtu.be/sZNX3tBmUu8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2012)

And, jig, that is a scrumptious looking sandy!!!







But you need to remove your teabag after steeping 

[video=youtube_share;HHgyAFXT-IU]http://youtu.be/HHgyAFXT-IU[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 26, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Whoa, look at pic 6 of 10 of that Star Killer. She's totally flipping the bird!
> 
> Looking dank Hotsauce.


LMAO i think that curling is from the heat

She stretched a bit more then i anticipated but i did some well needed updated in the garden tied her down a little and now have a nice breeze going through her tops. Also rearranged the girls


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2012)

I had a similar leaf on one of mine once, but it was more necrotic looking... sassy lil bitches, tho, eh?

Are you still running SuperSoil and doing teas, Hotsauce?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Hotsause (Jul 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I had a similar leaf on one of mine once, but it was more necrotic looking... sassy lil bitches, tho, eh?
> 
> Are you still running SuperSoil and doing teas, Hotsauce?


Yup i made my own soil mix based on LCs soil less mix but i think Super Soil and Tea is my favorite way to grow and i dont think ill be switching anytime soon...(Or ever)


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the ac tips. Going to try and run a few tests, by which time it'll be winter, lol. I tried to put the inline that I had spare but that's not got enough ooomph to make much difference. I am only in the first week or so of flower so I am not stressing too much. Plants seem more than happy even in the 30+ temps.

Got a whole load of visitors arriving today so should be fun. Nice pics everyone with the pr0n. Amcheesier representin the BB!!!!!!!! And HS throwing up frost as per.

That traffic light does look quite mad!!!! Interesting.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2012)

Got the exhaust hanging out the door and it seems to be working. Just need to try and make it stealth now without cutting up to much of the door, lol..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

I have no doubt that you'll turn it into a Wonderful Slippery Thing

[video=youtube_share;oEdl_a2vlXk]http://youtu.be/oEdl_a2vlXk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

First time I've ever seen a fretless guitar that wasn't a bass guitar:

[video=youtube_share;1PyOZhgQnvU]http://youtu.be/1PyOZhgQnvU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's some Sheehan for my man duchie:

When the sun is baking your brains, it's best to soak in some cool jazz...

[video=youtube_share;HclNPCW9tDo]http://youtu.be/HclNPCW9tDo[/video]

(technically, it's more of a Jazz/Blues/Rock fusion)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

Daaaaaamn...

[video=youtube_share;O4RZaszNhB0]http://youtu.be/O4RZaszNhB0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

Normally, I feel most mimes need a butt-whoopin', but this one is pretty funny:

[video=youtube_share;-Ow8Gut-4XY]http://youtu.be/-Ow8Gut-4XY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

Not that I have too much time on my hands, but...

*a lomg-ish vid, but pretty cool results

[video=youtube_share;E3nR68lFRko]http://youtu.be/E3nR68lFRko[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

To all of us porn surfers out there: sometimes we just have to "Leave That Thing Alone"

[video=youtube_share;WbsC_fGArVc]http://youtu.be/WbsC_fGArVc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

A day isn't complete without a touch of Victor Wooten:

[video=youtube_share;q--ekdSSAr8]http://youtu.be/q--ekdSSAr8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

*_post #44444 ! ! ! !_

This is trippy:

[video=youtube_share;2bx3PYFwnnA]http://youtu.be/2bx3PYFwnnA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2012)

Doob in fine form this early morn. Good to see you having some fun bro.

HS. I'm going to run Super soil and teas for the first time this run! Can't wait! Just got to get my ass in gear and start things growing. Think I'll run clones the first time to make thing easier. I might be coming to you for advice... be ready.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning, jig 

Hope you & Mrs. J are rested up a bit and recovered from the lag of the jets.


Looking forward to seeing your new grow as it progresses!
 
Last night I took some MTF & JDB Romulan clippings (only six in total), and also dropped 13 Extrema seeds into a cup of water to germinate.
Took me long enough to finish my closet space and get my little veg area above my computer desk set up, but the ball is rolling.
Been out of herb for a few weeks now, and it's been rough. 
I try to take my meds shortly before going to sleep so I can try to sleep through the worst of it, but I usually can't fall asleep for a few hours, and it hits pretty hard after about 10-minutes.
Nasty stuff.
Haven't puked yet, so that's good, as I hate the thought of wasting the meds and having to take a second dose. Came close a number of times, but I manage to keep it down. 
Been up all night surfing the tube and watching vids, and playing my bass.
Strained the first knuckle of the ring-finger of my left hand a few weeks ago and had to temporarily switch to 1-2-4 fingering to let it heal.
The last few days I've been testing it to see how it's doing, and it's got another week to go, I figure, but I can use it if I'm careful about it.
Finished up yesterday's playing "2112" and that 21-minutes just flew by.
Felt like only 5-minutes of playing.
Having to let my finger heal up has "forced" me to do take it easy, so I dove back into experimenting with different sounds & settings on the GT-10B and had some fun while learning some new things about it, so it was time well spent.


Seed pR0n:
(Extrema)




Clone pR0n:
MTF & JDB Romluan clippings (pics taken right after cutting & planting, so they're droopy-ish):


----------



## Gorbzzz (Jul 27, 2012)

Doing some scrogging down in the land of aus


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning Folks Hope everyone is having a good day already. Im going to hit a joint of Afgooey i shall be back


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2012)

Sucks about the supply doob. Glad your getting back to playing, must have been hard to sit on the sidelines. Can't say jet lag is gone as I get tired at 6pm and no matter what I'm up at 4:30am. But it's nice, I really enjoy early mornings. The most magical part of the day is before the sun comes up. I love the look and the sound of the earth as it is getting ready to wake up and unleash life upon the day.

I've been spending my morning reading about iceland. Damn that place is wild. I feel as though I've met my long lost best friend or soul mate.

Just had a thought. I should probably pop beans about the same time I start growing some clones. Then they will be ready for the grow after that. Hmmmm. One thing at a time I guess.

Uh oh, wifes alarm is going off. There goes my quiet morning lol.

EDIT: Nice scrog gorbzz. Good to see you around mate.

And morning to you HS. Never too early for a j of afgooey.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

Mornings are great 

You ever hear about that savant guy who learned Icelandic in like 10 days?
(*was only a WEEK!)
Wild shtuff:

[video=youtube_share;BPHv9KqpgqM]http://youtu.be/BPHv9KqpgqM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;KoaI2a-D0TQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoaI2a-D0TQ[/video]Friday!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;xA_NdaedMGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_NdaedMGk[/video].....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice 209. Been wondering where you were at. Coming through with my plan for the morning. I'm gonna get fucked up and watch Friday. Hell yeah. Can hardly fucking contain myself right now lol.

That's crazy doob. Icelandic is tough.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice 209. Been wondering where you were at. Coming through with my plan for the morning. I'm gonna get fucked up and watch Friday. Hell yeah. Can hardly fucking contain myself right now lol.
> 
> That's crazy doob. Icelandic is tough.


Just working, and my daughter is always on the main computer?Need to get here her own computer this year.

Just put 5 clones in half gallon pots today.Got one plant with a bud bigger then a orange! Need to post that.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't you have stuff going on outside? How's that looking.

EDIT: Yes you do need to post that!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's crazy doob. Icelandic is tough, and you *know* this, _*MAN*_!


(_corrected that for you_)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Don't you have stuff going on outside? How's that looking.
> 
> EDIT: Yes you do need to post that!


I'll posted them up.Will just post pics of each plant.

My grow outside is small?I did clones off my plants and gave them to a friend??and his clones are way bigger then my plants????He put them in the ground in June, now there 4 to 3 feet tall and bushy?''fucker!''

My plants where dropping for 2-3 weeks, might of been from the shock?of going in the ground, I don't know, but they are reaching for the sun now, and that's what I want to see!


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2012)

100% germ on ?purp x spacebomb
100% germ on ace of spades
90% germ on Afghani Kush x Joseph OG






and i been working with this extrem tea,to go along with the (whodat)soil mix















^^^its a lil costly,and i know i can make my own,but this stuff splits roots like no other.
i got these clones on plushberry,ima do a side by side,to see just what it really is doing to the plant.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking good, gen 

Pretty cool tea brewer, too.
A fountain drink machine for plants. 
Nice


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

_I am pumping my plants with Creatine Monohydrate to swell em and buff em up. _

Seriously though if I can still grow after I move, I really will switch at least some to organic teas.

I bought a new piece of equipment for the workouts though....a BodySolid lat tower with high and low pulleys. It is almost gym quality and is sooooo smooth and It is rated to 350 lbs, so I think Ill be fine and not outgrow it.
I got hurt using a generic Weider one b4. I used too much weight I guess and the weld broke and the top of the lat tower hit me in the chest. I tore my scapula on my right side and it has never actually healed. 
I am lifting heavier again and decided to get a real piece to be safe. I have another Weider one right now that I got really cheap. I think they are good to 120-140lbs max. I am dumping off my old combo bench to a friend really cheap to just get rid of it. 

I know I shouldnt be worried about weights when I am moving soon, but I NEED it lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

The stuff I am flowering right now isnt getting too big, but the LA Con smells soooo amazing I think it makes up for it. I grew a small one outdoor and the whole outdoor get destroyed by heat and pests, but the LA was still awesome!! I cant wait for the real deal! The Blackwater OG is really nice smoke as well and she is coming along as well. I have 6 plants under my 1000, and they are staggered so they will be done at different times, and I might have to move them and finish flowering wherever I end up......


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ill snap a pic of my LA Con after the batt charges a lil.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

LA Confidential
Blackwater OGView attachment 2271181
Hindu Skunk

Oh the White Powder is Diatomaceous Earth I sprinkled in there


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking good bassman. The hindu skunk made me think of beaker from the muppets.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Looking good bassman. The hindu skunk made me think of beaker from the muppets.
> 
> View attachment 2271194


LOL yeah it does.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2012)

very nice trip jig,and nice pics.

that LA is looking real good,i miss the taste of her.

this is the plusberry i got out of 5 seeds,very easy growth,and smells delish.


im so ready for these ?purp x spacebombs to show what they have in store.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

She looks Beautiful bro!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2012)

Evening Sixers looks like the heat waves cooling down lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 27, 2012)

that plushberry is some dense stuff. yum.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 27, 2012)

I love this thread...you guys have gorgeous pics, funny ass jokes, amazing things to share (jig you make me miss europe like a mutha), and I'm tipsy so I felt like telling all yall how much I love yall 

Now I just need a 600w so I can officially be in the club


----------



## drewsb420 (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;fmurz7DsWxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmurz7DsWxo&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I love this thread...you guys have gorgeous pics, funny ass jokes, amazing things to share (jig you make me miss europe like a mutha), and I'm tipsy so I felt like telling all yall how much I love yall
> 
> Now I just need a 600w so I can officially be in the club


You have long been a member here, Lady.J


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2012)

I went by the smoke shop today looking for a hash press. He said he didnt have any at the moment but had this broken one I could take for $10. The screw in the handle snapped off. I said sure, took it home and drilled it out and now I'm ready for when the harvest comes! Another 3 weeks or so. It's going to be a bitch to do it all! The plus side is I don't really have to trim the plants!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2012)

Quit complaining, lol. You always got a helping hand if you want. Drewsb. Always stopping by with the video prongae. Nice bro.

I got a good feeling about today. Olympics on the tube, long list of chores, loud music in the air, candy drop x nypd in the air, good vibes in the air.

Smoke one for all the folks locked up. And another for all the peeps in london having to deal with monumental traffic.

[youtube]3OnnDqH6Wj8[/youtube]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

Morning Jig buddy sounds like your day will be similar to mine... gonna work in the yard today, with some tunes, and get REAL high. . . nice lil Saturday, ifIdosaysomyself. I bet all your kitties are glad to have you back at the pad, eh?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2012)

You have no idea. They wont leave us alone. It's sweet, but a little much. Can't say I don't love it though. It's the only problem with travelling is leaving the pets at home. But makes coming home so awesome. It's nice to have little furry things running around. I always feel like something is missing in a house if there are just people, furniture, and electronics. Plants are a good substitute though. If someone doesn't have any animals or plants in their house... they're weird in my book lol.

Two trees been cut down so far, going to cut down another. Just call me luberjack jig!

About growing, I think I might run my hydro one last time. Looking at the schedule of the year I think I can only fit one more grow in for 2012 and I'd like that harvest to be fat as I'm running a bit low. So maybe hydro one more time before it comes down... then actually use the soil that's been sitting on the deck. Thinking I'll run 10 dog plants!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2012)

Hell yeah Jig!

I have 6 Banana OG clones in my veg unit and stuck a dozen DOG clones in the humidity dome last night along with 11 Cheese seeds from a few months ago. I grew out the Cheese? and pollenated a good female with a good male of the same strain.
I'll run the Cheese 12/12 from seed but have plans to veg the DOG and flower them when the Banana girls hit 4 weeks of flower. My Banana girls won't get 4 weeks of veg but the DOG girls will and everything else too after that.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Hell yeah Jig!
> 
> I have 6 Banana OG clones in my veg unit and stuck a dozen DOG clones in the humidity dome last night along with 11 Cheese seeds from a few months ago. I grew out the Cheese? and pollenated a good female with a good male of the same strain.
> I'll run the Cheese 12/12 from seed but have plans to veg the DOG and flower them when the Banana girls hit 4 weeks of flower. My Banana girls won't get 4 weeks of veg but the DOG girls will and everything else too after that.


Dude, that sounds badass Dez. Psyched you finally got your grow all setup and dialed a bit...



jigfresh said:


> You have no idea. They wont leave us alone. It's sweet, but a little much. Can't say I don't love it though. It's the only problem with travelling is leaving the pets at home. But makes coming home so awesome. It's nice to have little furry things running around. I always feel like something is missing in a house if there are just people, furniture, and electronics. Plants are a good substitute though. If someone doesn't have any animals or plants in their house... they're weird in my book lol.
> 
> Two trees been cut down so far, going to cut down another. Just call me luberjack jig!
> 
> About growing, I think I might run my hydro one last time. Looking at the schedule of the year I think I can only fit one more grow in for 2012 and I'd like that harvest to be fat as I'm running a bit low. So maybe hydro one more time before it comes down... then actually use the soil that's been sitting on the deck. Thinking I'll run 10 dog plants!


I feel the same way, bud. Furry things and plants.. mandatory! Glad to have you back on home turf again. Will be looking forward to your next grow. Meowwww! 

btw... I would love to see you rock the dog balls outta that super soil you mixed up. . . Woooooof!

Alrighty, I'm gonna go get high. Then either do some work or go jump in the ocean...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2012)

Sprout pR0n:

Extrema seeds @30-hrs soaking


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

oh my, 100% crack rate. don't tease me like that, Doob!  Good job, brosef.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 28, 2012)

Thought I would show yall some love and post a 'lil something you might have forgot. It's not for everybody but I mean well  Corona in one hand, spliff in the other....missin' music before autotune...

[video=youtube_share;aakd2QtBJ5o]http://youtu.be/aakd2QtBJ5o[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2012)

oil pr0n
tahoe og jizz

[video=youtube;93ln2gpJo-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ln2gpJo-Y&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, bobester!
But I'll give credit to the genes and to the curious one who grew them 

But very happy they all popped!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice looking erl there, mantiszn!
Looks like fire!

(*sorry for the previous mis-spell of your screen name)


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2012)

ty, second ever run.. first was a test with some AVB
the past 4 hours have disappeared.. time to load another.. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Nice looking erl there, mantizin!
> Looks like fire!


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 28, 2012)

So my 600 bros i need some input on what glass piece to get. I want a good piece for my extracts (Preferable a Oil Rig) Ive heard alot of good things about Drum percs but anyway Any input is welcome heres what ive found that i like so far at Aqualab
http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/leisure-glass-ltd/leisure-glass-15-arm-bubbler-red-black.html

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/syn-glass/syn-glass-full-size-shower-head-yellow-and-black.html
One Of My Favorites
http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/syn-glass/syn-glass-bent-neck-showerhead-black-label.html 

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/zob-glass/zob-glass-micro-flat-disc-bubbler-white-black.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow!
Some pretty dear prices, but some beautiful heavy glass, for sure.
Will be interesting to hear from those who know what they're talking about when it comes to bubblers, as I, like Sgt. Schultz, "Know NOTHING!".


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2012)

have you seen the swing sets?

[video=youtube;vcW-LoMM-zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcW-LoMM-zU[/video]

always wanted to try one.. 
but just use liquid pad for vape... works great..


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2012)

I run an ice catcher type deal on my vape. I'm loving that piece though!

@ HS - I'd be careful with pricing if I were you looking ot those pieces. I'd have to swing through homie's place again to get the brand but I know a guy who selles a brand that is actually a manufacturer for other brands. They sell their own shit for a fraction of the price and he sells their brand direct. I swear I saw two of those you posted links to in his shop for under $200 but would really have to go back and check with that link open to be certain. All clear glass is their thing (trademark) which is what made me think about it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

No way, cheap oil rigs? . . . hmmm


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jul 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey hey hey family. (you too fam) A warm welcome to all the new faces. Really glad to have some peeps taking interest in the thread once more. Definitely some good bud shots, at least from you doc. I can't remember if there were more.
> 
> Anyways, my feet are planted on solid ground once more, and they are planted on my bathmat. I'm sick as a dog. Fucking airline food. Ah well... just getting ready to load my first bowl. You know you are sick when you can't even get a bowl in.
> 
> ...


Thats actually what made me get into it in the first place, I bore easily and like when my hobbies can continuously challenge me. I recommend finding a local store specializing in flyfishing and inquire about lessons, they are relatively inexpensive and a good instructor is invaluable, they will provide you with multiple gear combinations until you find one that feels comfortable to you. They'll teach you all the basics of casting (which will be extremely challenging at first), the basic types of knots used and a general overview of the feeding habits of the species you plan to target and which insects/flies that you'll use based on what is hatching and the fish are feeding on. Choose a 2 part class, first being classroom and second on the water. Even after 15 years I still go to a few clinics or workshops per year. You could also look into a local Trout Unlimited Chapter, the membership fee is minimal and they hold regular flyfishing workshops and hold outings which will help to familiarize yourself with local waters and how to properly fish them for the greatest success. Be prepared to learn a lot about entomology! If then you decide you are addicted to the sport you can go and buy your own gear, good gear is expensive but worth every penny and if taken care of properly could be handed down for generations (I have my grandfathers Vintage Bamboo H.L. Leonard which beside one tiny scratch is pristine, although I dont use it often because id probably kill myself if something happened to it, I had it appraised a few years ago and was told by 3 different colletors/shops it was worth between $3000-3600). Anyway feel free to PM me if you have any questions. later


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2012)

howdy do' partners? or should i say? put'r there mate!? or shoulds i say i hoope yall mates aint partners. or shoulds i say i hope my partners aint mateing. i dont fuckin kno with you all yallds fuckin language. alright imdrunk


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2012)

hey and who elese here is fromt he states? just wondering? mostly talking to known 6 members too but others aare welcome to respond


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 29, 2012)

hey guys so I been having problems with some root rot on my table and I have a question regarding how often to water.. right now all the roots are sprawled all out around the table and I been watering once every hr for 10 min... in my head im thinking I should change that to every 30 min but im still kinda new to the DWC thing and I dont wanna make things worst than they are.. here are a couple pics to give you perspective on whats going on with my roots and how bushy the plants are right now..
can someone please save me... any other advice on what you think I should would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> hey guys so I been having problems with some root rot on my table and I have a question regarding how often to water.. right now all the roots are sprawled all out around the table and I been watering once every hr for 10 min... in my head im thinking I should change that to every 30 min but im still kinda new to the DWC thing and I dont wanna make things worst than they are.. here are a couple pics to give you perspective on whats going on with my roots and how bushy the plants are right now..
> can someone please save me... any other advice on what you think I should would be greatly appreciated...


 hmmm not real familiar with your table set but aa freind of mine had the same issue recently and he runs a high end DWC system. He soaked his roots with H2O2 real good to kill the rot, cleaned out the rez well and started over. i will go and try to find some more info for you. keep your chin up and
good luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2012)

preharvest video.."KILL CASEY JONES" 4 week veg , 9 week flowering
[video=youtube_share;O0wL8Rq2ORw]http://youtu.be/O0wL8Rq2ORw[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 29, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> So my 600 bros i need some input on what glass piece to get. I want a good piece for my extracts (Preferable a Oil Rig) Ive heard alot of good things about Drum percs but anyway Any input is welcome heres what ive found that i like so far at Aqualab
> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/leisure-glass-ltd/leisure-glass-15-arm-bubbler-red-black.html
> 
> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/syn-glass/syn-glass-full-size-shower-head-yellow-and-black.html
> ...


I'd go with the straight tube...the second one you linked...I personally feel if it's purely for concentrate then the little mini bub's(-10") are cool but for an all around everyday driver for both erlz and nugz then go with something a little bigger(14-18").....to me a smaller water pipe for budz is a little harsh.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey and who elese here is fromt he states? just wondering? mostly talking to known 6 members too but others aare welcome to respond


I think most of us are from the states. Duchie is our only canadian I think. West, Don, Nas, Mantiszn, 3eyes, a few others are UK. Dst is in europe. But I think maybe 60-70% are americans. And I think of those americans about half of us are in california.

Hope that straitens things out mate 

EDIT: Forgot we got a couple peeps in Australia.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

@reggaerican I would suspect high water temps could be the main cause. Do you know what temp your water is at? Also, I've never run flood and drain, but I can't imagine that problem coming from not enough water. I think 10min per hour is more than enough. But yeah, I've only ever done dwc so not an expert.

And C.A. thanks a lot for stopping through with the fishing info. I was wondering if you missed my post... but you caught it. (totally didn't mean that pun, but I'll leave it) I'm super stoked to start my new hobby. Probably will take some time to get going as I save a bit of money and get everything else in order. Should be awesome. Just what you posted got me excited to no end. Sounds right up my alley.

Just a bummer I'm a year to late to take interest. My old next door neighbor moved less than a year ago and when he did he got rid of all his old fly fishing gear. He had assembled his collection over 40 years or so, but his kids aren't into it, and I didn't want it... even remember telling him no. FUCK! Ah well... wasn't meant to be I guess. Thanks a whole bunch for the response.

EDIT: I like how at the end of docs video, there are 3 of my videos as suggestions. Man that CJ is a fun plant to grow.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2012)

My little seed crankers doing what they do! They still look good!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

They are looking good bro.

To our friend HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!

 Hope it's a good one bru


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to the "Over the hill gang"
Like jig said, I hope it's a good one.


cof


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 29, 2012)

Happy ??th Birthday BUD!!! Have a great day!!!  A 21 Bonghit Salute!!!!!


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And C.A. thanks a lot for stopping through with the fishing info. I was wondering if you missed my post... but you caught it. (totally didn't mean that pun, but I'll leave it) I'm super stoked to start my new hobby. Probably will take some time to get going as I save a bit of money and get everything else in order. Should be awesome. Just what you posted got me excited to no end. Sounds right up my alley.
> 
> Just a bummer I'm a year to late to take interest. My old next door neighbor moved less than a year ago and when he did he got rid of all his old fly fishing gear. He had assembled his collection over 40 years or so, but his kids aren't into it, and I didn't want it... even remember telling him no. FUCK! Ah well... wasn't meant to be I guess. Thanks a whole bunch for the response.


I was heavy into flyfishing before I screwed my back up and I have been running cheap 15 to 25 $ Wally world fly rods with a decent ebay fly reel ($20). I spent alot more on a quality flyline ($50) and some good flies and took a guided float/flyfishing class for $150. Now I can read the water and know where they should be, and I catch alot more fish. I just wish I could still get out and wade the rivers for salmon and steelhead like I used to. You live in an area that has alot of HUGE trout that don't get much pressure so You're in a great area for fly fishin. I'll be movin down that way as soon as I get my SSI just because of all the good fishing. I love the area around Red Bluff down to Chico for fishing!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 29, 2012)

Happy Birfday brosef!!!!. . . may your day be filled with long bike rides, and even longer joints. 

On a slightly different note... anyone ever try an 13/11 light cycle, giving an extra hour to the day time? Would this help in plant growth ya think? Larger yields? Thoughts? A lot of plants will start to flower at 10.5 to 11 hours of darkness... just thinking out loud here.


----------



## bigjim6943611 (Jul 29, 2012)

whats the best size tent for a 600w hps


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2012)

You could make good use of a 4x4. Sticklers will say a 3x3


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 29, 2012)

i got mine in a 4.5'x4.5'....but i leave room around the plants to work...using a 4'x4' footprint...like chaka said..."purists" lol will say a 3x3 is the choice for a 6er


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjim6943611 said:


> whats the best size tent for a 600w hps


A 4 x 4 is great for me, it also gives you the option of upgrading to a 1000 down the road.

Sup 600? Haven't been on much lately, been very busy working and gardening. Loving the prOn and good conversation as always, I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 29, 2012)

outta curiosity, any1 else in the 6 double 0 live in the emerald triangle? my wife doesnt partake(fine...more for me lol) but would enjoy the occasional smokin buddy...


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 29, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> outta curiosity, any1 else in the 6 double 0 live in the emerald triangle? my wife doesnt partake(fine...more for me lol) but would enjoy the occasional smokin buddy...


I wish!!! If only...lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey and who elese here is fromt he states? just wondering? mostly talking to known 6 members too but others aare welcome to respond





jigfresh said:


> I think most of us are from the states. Duchie is our only canadian I think. West, Don, Nas, Mantiszn, 3eyes, a few others are UK. Dst is in europe. But I think maybe 60-70% are americans. And I think of those americans about half of us are in california.
> 
> Hope that straitens things out mate
> 
> EDIT: Forgot we got a couple peeps in Australia.


Back in the mid-60's I moved to solid state, but I currently hail from the great state of confusion, though I seem to find time to get over to a state of wonder as often as I can.
Ashamed to say that I sometimes still visit the state of anger, but the sales tax is too high, so I try to avoid that place.


(other than those places: Oregon's beautiful Willamette Valley is where I lay my head to rest)

[video=youtube;UWlSw5Kb0dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWlSw5Kb0dg[/video]


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hmmm not real familiar with your table set but aa freind of mine had the same issue recently and he runs a high end DWC system. He soaked his roots with H2O2 real good to kill the rot, cleaned out the rez well and started over. i will go and try to find some more info for you. keep your chin up and
> good luck


 thanks ima read up about how much h2o2 to use per gallon and give it a go.. And I know this is a flood and drain table. I said dwc like a dumb ass but its kinda right in the middle the way I set it up and the way the long roots grow..



jigfresh said:


> @reggaerican I would suspect high water temps could be the main cause. Do you know what temp your water is at? Also, I've never run flood and drain, but I can't imagine that problem coming from not enough water. I think 10min per hour is more than enough. But yeah, I've only ever done dwc so not an expert..


thanks jig you know to be honest I never thought of checking my rez temps if anything mine might be too cold, but I will check on that today... my rez is outside the room and dug into the earth in my basement floor... is too cold bad also..? 
thanks guys every bit of help I can get just might save these girls right now


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 29, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> thanks ima read up about how much h2o2 to use per gallon and give it a go.. And I know this is a flood and drain table. I said dwc like a dumb ass but its kinda right in the middle the way I set it up and the way the long roots grow..
> 
> 
> thanks jig you know to be honest I never thought of checking my rez temps if anything mine might be too cold, but I will check on that today... my rez is outside the room and dug into the earth in my basement floor... is too cold bad also..?
> thanks guys every bit of help I can get just might save these girls right now


Here is a nice link by a very knowledgable and experience veteran of RIU, lots of great info here for flood and drain and applications of H2o2. 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/399206-its-fuct-world.html


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 29, 2012)

heisenberg's is supposed to be good.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka-50.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2012)

Also, I'm horrible with remembering birthdays (I'd rather forget my own): who's birthday is it?

Well, in any event: _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

*_If I had a bowl, I'd toke in your honor, but an emoticon is all I can muster at this point, so:


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 29, 2012)

much love for the 600... thanks guys


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

I think 55 is about the coolest you want the water. Mine stays something like 65-68 and I think that's about perfect. Those two threads the guys posted should really help.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 29, 2012)

they already did jig im reading them right now... my first problem is I only have peroxide 3% in the cupboard and everyone says to use 50% gonna just dump the whole frickn 16oz bottle in my 30gal rez for now and run out and try to find that 50% for the next flush?


----------



## 4X4Brat (Jul 29, 2012)

[*=1]600 watt ballast, lights, and a 4 x 4 tent :$350. 200+ gallons of distilled water, Nutrients and 3 months time: $400+ and countless hours. Waking up in a crumpled heap covered in bongwater from a bonghit of scissor hash from your 1st crop's trimmings: PRICELESS!!!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 29, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> [*=1]600 watt ballast, lights, and a 4 x 4 tent :$350. 200+ gallons of distilled water, Nutrients and 3 months time: $400+ and countless hours. Waking up in a crumpled heap covered in bongwater from a bonghit of scissor hash from your 1st crop's trimmings: PRICELESS!!!!! LMFAO!!!


I like that one>! Iv'e passed out in my smoking chair too.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> @reggaerican I would suspect high water temps could be the main cause. Do you know what temp your water is at? Also, I've never run flood and drain, but I can't imagine that problem coming from not enough water. I think 10min per hour is more than enough. But yeah, I've only ever done dwc so not an expert.


 well I checked the rez temp and it was 67 with the lights off for 2 hrs and just now I checked it again and it is 68 with the lights being on for 1.5 hrs will check it again after the lights have been on for 5 of so hrs to see if it gets any warmer...


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 29, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> [*=1]600 watt ballast, lights, and a 4 x 4 tent :$350. 200+ gallons of distilled water, Nutrients and 3 months time: $400+ and countless hours. Waking up in a crumpled heap covered in bongwater from a bonghit of scissor hash from your 1st crop's trimmings: PRICELESS!!!!! LMFAO!!!


i hate waking up reeking of bongwater....happens more than id like to admit lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2012)

happend to me also... dont even remember puting the bong onthe floor afterwards..


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 29, 2012)

spilled bongwater on the clean blanket 2 days ago


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2012)

Always amazes me how Toke & Troll is allowed to exist here on riu.
I guess it's a convenient place to keep track of those who are gray matter challenged.
Thank FSM for the 600 here, but riu is sliding farther & farther downhill all the time.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks peeps, and also for the peeps who sent cards! especially the anti aging mints, lmfao.

Twas yesterday my birthday but I had a party on Saturday night and ended up staying up until 12 the next day so I slept for most of my actual birthday, lol.


Coolest birhday present. A weeks holiday sailing out from, Split, Croatia on our own yacht with instructor! Thanks Mrs DST!



jigfresh said:


> They are looking good bro.
> 
> To our friend HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!
> 
> Hope it's a good one bru





curious old fart said:


> Welcome to the "Over the hill gang"
> Like jig said, I hope it's a good one.
> 
> 
> cof





4X4Brat said:


> Happy ??th Birthday BUD!!! Have a great day!!!  A 21 Bonghit Salute!!!!!





Bobotrank said:


> Happy Birfday brosef!!!!. . . may your day be filled with long bike rides, and even longer joints.
> 
> On a slightly different note... anyone ever try an 13/11 light cycle, giving an extra hour to the day time? Would this help in plant growth ya think? Larger yields? Thoughts? A lot of plants will start to flower at 10.5 to 11 hours of darkness... just thinking out loud here.





DoobieBrother said:


> Also, I'm horrible with remembering birthdays (I'd rather forget my own): who's birthday is it?
> 
> Well, in any event: _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> *_If I had a bowl, I'd toke in your honor, but an emoticon is all I can muster at this point, so:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh, snap!
Now I'm embarrassed for forgetting...

I love sailing!!!
Hope you get to do some fishing while you're out, too!
Fresh air, steady wind, cool salt water spray.... damn! Awesome!!

Good things DO happen to good people.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2012)

well happy b-day,D , if you only had a clue who we were talking to, and if i the same. happy birthday... 2:30a.m and and 40%wiskey infused with a gram of dank. cheers buddys. iff yall are my buddys..


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2012)

i been in around here for a while and i peeped game and this just seemed to be the place that was on smart shit.. 

well this october / november im going to be meeting a fairy that im goeing so slut alright the 6. it should be fun we shall see.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd toke with you any day, droman. Might even tip a little whiskey down my gullet, too.
'Nuff said


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2012)

doobie grew up in th same place my dad grew up spring branch.


spring branch alaska that is.


i cold cold place it was... u kno.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2012)

or was is COF ? idk im


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheers Doobs, Dro, I also got copious quantities of whiskey as presents too, rather nice


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2012)

would it be rude to aask a fairy for some hashis?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2012)

Right on!

Spent a bit of time training at a couple of the army bases in TX (and New Mexico).
Went from Alaska to Ft. Benning in Georgia, then did a lot of TDY in TX & New Mexico for training until being deployed to Kuwait & Iraq.
Still love the desert...


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2012)

depends which fairy you are asking, lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2012)

i c be sippin whiskey that i thre a 1.5 dan budina bottle and fuckinme me up.. smokeing whilr tho

^^^thats how you know dro man is throwwed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2012)

Jack o' Diamonds, Jack o' Diamonds and I know you of old
You've robbed my poor pockets of silver and gold
It's a whiskey, you villain, you've been my downfall
You've kicked me, you've cuffed me, but I love you for all and...

It's a whiskey, rye whiskey, rye whiskey I cry
If I don't get rye whiskey, well, I think I will die

It's Beefsteak when I'm hungry rye whiskey when I'm dry
Greenbacks when I'm hard up, heaven when I die
I'll go tea and a holler and I'll build me a still,
I'll give you a gallon for a five dollar bill.

Rye whiskey, rye whiskey, rye whiskey I cry
If a tree don't fall on me, I'll live till I die

If the ocean was whiskey and I was a duck
I'd dive to the bottom and never come up
Now the ocean ain't whiskey and I ain't a duck
I'll play Jack O' diamonds and trust to my luck

Rye whiskey, rye whiskey, rye whiskey I cry
If whisky don't kill me, I'll live till I die


"*Jack 'O Diamonds (Rye Whiskey)*", by Tex Ritter

[video=youtube_share;sVWTeXzgkJE]http://youtu.be/sVWTeXzgkJE[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2012)

DOG bx1 is a smashing smoke, just sampled some from a branch that was - accidently snapped prior to harvesting


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2012)

Waste not, want not


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like things are coming along in the tent quite nicely, eh lad?

edit: Did I see the monster Sativa in there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

just about there man aye. 

just curious but i'm just seeing links to the pics. can you see actual pics or links!?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2012)

Just links over here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

oh well i'll try again...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2012)

Atta boy! Those're some chunky little fuks, eh? Nice job bru...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 30, 2012)

Just saw these guys burn the stage down last night: I think Dr. A.T. would approve of the video

[youtube]z7CUR2cozts[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 30, 2012)

Went to a car show in the 209, but thought you guys would likes these, got more too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I like Calis pics better than the video Shnkrmn, lol.....cheers for that guys.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

cab
















some deep blues






a doggie growing up....











Peace, 

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

T & A and glistening trichs. 6 knows how to roll. 

just curious D but how much Dog did you end up with? looked like mountains.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 31, 2012)

well few new pics they been on 12/12 for 25 days now i think they have stretched a bit to much what yous guys think, i have 10 clones coming in next few days iv just done my cuboard up again al get few pics once they come and upload them, should i still get nice yeild off these or have they stretched to much?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

should be fine bud, get a fan on them and the stems should hold up. in my limited experience most strains will stretch in the first third of 12/12 but that's not hard and fast.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

1/2 click on the dog. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> T & A and glistening trichs. 6 knows how to roll.
> 
> just curious D but how much Dog did you end up with? looked like mountains.


I've got about 6 oz of CheesexUrk that really doesn't smell of much. Got a friend to test two of the phenos, one gives a nice rip with a little bit of smell (the cure is bringing it out). And the other has no smell and not much effect according to the tester. The 3rd pheno looks very fluffy.

I also had my candy drop chemdawg og stomper crosses, out of the 3, 2 came out good, the 3rd is going to erl. BTW, the new time to take Erl by all accounts is 7:10. Just check it out on your calculator, lol.

And of course my 2 cheeses, and my DOG bx1 that has yielded a beastly amount. Nice haul to be fair on the 2 600's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

DST said:


> 1/2 click on the dog.
> 
> 
> I've got about 6 oz of CheesexUrk that really doesn't smell of much. Got a friend to test two of the phenos, one gives a nice rip with a little bit of smell (the cure is bringing it out). And the other has no smell and not much effect according to the tester. The 3rd pheno looks very fluffy.
> ...


Surprised cheese x urkle was poor tasting, was it exo?

I've been looking at gage green genes for a while, look like some good stuff tho mostly from the test growers who frequent the 600  should be some fierce erl fella


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

It says UK cheese, perhaps Dre can confirm? One of the phenos smells of nothing at all. Quite mad actually. Almost like a stealth weed or something.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

christ don't tell the uk's chinese community...


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 31, 2012)

Think they already know am smokin some jst now lol


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 31, 2012)

DST...your cab is amazing! I aspire to do something similar...awesome use of cool tubes!! First time I've seen someone use them like that, so is stunning to me lol


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 31, 2012)

What's up 600!! I love stopping in here and seeing what's going on with every one. Jig always has some sort of entertainment for us. As I look at don and dst's photos I just sit here with my mouth open and my tongue on my desk..... Drooling. Make sure you all keep um coming. As for me going to be chopping my querkles down tomorrow at day 65. The smell in the last few days has changed completely. It went from very musty to very fruity in a matter of 2 days. Getting really excited. Will post some pRon later today for y'all. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2012)

*
Breeders Boutique* has extended its' sale into August. Remember that's *25%* off the list price if you enter the code WOOF at checkout. Get your DOGS while they are on sale.

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

can i have seconds please COF!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2012)

Forgot to drop this on the 6. Spammed other threads with it though.


Banana OG bud, Sour Kush keif, Dog Kush oil.





















EDIT: Penyajo... you better post pics later today. You tease. Loves me some querkle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

that's making me cough just looking at it  does it really taste of banana jig?

when does this comp end DST? *hoping it'll be after i crop*


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

Kind of finishes today........but then there are only three entries.


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Kind of finishes today........but then there are only three entries.


It would be nice to have an extention. Lol. Girls coming down tomorrow. Gnna be whipping up a batch ASAP!!! STAY HIGH!!!
p.s. I love me some bubble!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes... to repeat, I am not in any competition. I'm sure the people involved know this, but wanted to make sure.

Don. It doesn't taste of banana, but it REEKS of old banana peels. It's one of the strangest weed smells I've ever smelled. Just stinks it does.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 31, 2012)

got some banana diesel cuts, that are about to be clones soon, can't wait to try that.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 31, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> DST...your cab is amazing! I aspire to do something similar...awesome use of cool tubes!! First time I've seen someone use them like that, so is stunning to me lol


So true, I saw that in his pic, and I was like wow.

Do you get a better yield, with that setup??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

hmmm old nana peel sounds errr appealing lol 

extend it the people cry D!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 31, 2012)

cheesus

dat 


looks 



fkn 



wicket


----------



## james42 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been lurking in this thread for awhile. Im making the move from outdoor to indoor and just bought a budget 600watt hps setup. 
I have a non aircooled reflector. It spreads to light wider then I need to cover my grow area and was wondering if I should bend the reflector to concentrate the light?
Its my first indoor grow so I'm trying to get things dialed in. I pulled some clones off my outdoor plants to get things started. I will be doing 2 Iranian g13 and 2 delicious seeds fruity chronic juice in 18 gallon totes with promix. Nutes will be dyna grow. 
I plan on vegging and lst'ing these four plants for as long as my space will allow.
Also, will the hps work for veg? I can't really afford to buy a seperate light this time around.
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## goodro wilson (Jul 31, 2012)

Hps will work fine for veg too


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 31, 2012)

Well guy the time has come to take the lives of my 4 frosty bitches. Its been a rough ride with fighting fungus gnats, some deficiencies in the DWC buckets and a bunch of other shit. But no matter how much fucked up shit was going on around them they still seemed to grow. Not flawlessly but they grew. Any ways tomorrow will be day 65 and they will be laid to rest. I did take a bunch of pictures for you guys to check out. I also threw in 2 pics of where I was working today, Weather has been great lately. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Forgot to drop this on the 6. Spammed other threads with it though.
> 
> 
> Banana OG bud, Sour Kush keif, Dog Kush oil.
> ...


NICE dude. How do you get your erl so dark and runny?


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 31, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> What's up 600!! I love stopping in here and seeing what's going on with every one. Jig always has some sort of entertainment for us. As I look at don and dst's photos I just sit here with my mouth open and my tongue on my desk..... Drooling. Make sure you all keep um coming. As for me going to be chopping my querkles down tomorrow at day 65. The smell in the last few days has changed completely. It went from very musty to very fruity in a matter of 2 days. Getting really excited. Will post some pRon later today for y'all. STAY HIGH!!!


@Penyajo: Ill be pulling my Qrazytrains tomorrow too, at day 65 as well.


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 31, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> @Penyajo: Ill be pulling my Qrazytrains tomorrow too, at day 65 as well.


Please post up some pics. I got a Qrazy train veggin right now hoping for a female. Havent seen to many pictures of the finished product. You get any good colors out of her? STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 31, 2012)

DST you are the man. im bumping that Mac Dre mix as we speak lol Thanks again bro you always treat me right


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jul 31, 2012)

Some Casey Jones nugz and Jack Herer x OG wax. Cheers 600!!!!!!


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 31, 2012)

SwampGrower69 said:


> Some Casey Jones nugz and Jack Herer x OG wax. Cheers 600!!!!!!



that all looks good as hell...


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got a few shot's of the Jack Herer x OG buds im trimming up. This strain gives me a huge amount of hash compared to others i have in the garden.


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 31, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> Please post up some pics. I got a Qrazy train veggin right now hoping for a female. Havent seen to many pictures of the finished product. You get any good colors out of her? STAY HIGH!!!


I sure did. I also got 3 different phenos too.


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great shots and nugs Swamp

Sup 600 club. I've got a little something cooking under my 2 600watters.
Strawberry Blue, Cheese, deep Purple, and OG Kush all just under 2weeks since flip.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 31, 2012)

What up 600'ers I'm at it again 600w of led  sneaking in to your guys super cool super secret club to say what up , this round I'm still using the Vipar less but I'm gonna have a giant 1 plant blueberry SCROG!!! Gonna be something else!. Anyone interested should check my thread even got some mushrooms going haha  cheers everyone.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 31, 2012)

Vipar leds. * (my stupid company won't let me correct posts)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 1, 2012)

Some quick 6hundo action. Peace all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

fine buds for breakfast. i love how we have a night and day shift of pr0n in the 600. nice work gents


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2012)

Agreed, some lovely pr0nage indeed.

HS, glad the fairy came through for ya.

*PS: COMPETITION WIL BE EXTENDED UNTIL I RETURN FROM MY HOLIDAYS - END OF AUGUST.*


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

Mid week pronage is fine. Maybe a bump of thecomps t's and c's to help refresh the stoners fragile memory's, haven't you gotta post the pics direct to DST or something?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

I can just picture it, DST sat on the deck of a private yacht debating the winner of the comp smoking a fat zoot with a brew in hand!


anyone heard from 1BMM of late?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2012)

Waan The Herb:

[video=youtube_share;zn7v2nPC-m0]http://youtu.be/zn7v2nPC-m0[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice buds and plants to all. WOW, what a wake up call this morning. Love the 600 club for sure. Great work everyone.

Penyajo, looks like a nice place to have to spend a couple days, even if it is working.



Shwagbag said:


> NICE dude. How do you get your erl so dark and runny?


I'm not sure bud. I've only done it once and here's how I did it. Used 91% ISO, used dry trim ground by hand, put the trim in a mason jar, poured the iso over it, swished it about 3 times, and dumped through a bubble bag into the pyrex. Not sure what size screen was on the bag, maybe that had something to do with it? If you care I can try to figure out which bag I used.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I can just picture it, DST sat on the deck of a private yacht debating the winner of the comp smoking a fat zoot with a brew in hand!
> 
> 
> anyone heard from 1BMM of late?


he's lurking around....I received a 'like' from him recently


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

glad to hear he's still kickin, cheers cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2012)

A little improv I just did an hour ago.
Enjoy?



[video=youtube_share;IWDcbaKnRRU]http://youtu.be/IWDcbaKnRRU[/video]


*hmm, just found out Tool has a song by the same name. Oops. Ah, well. Such is life.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2012)

here you go..................


DST said:


> It's that time again for a Picture competition.
> 
> Simple, we want to see *EXTRACTS*!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a pm off 1bmm last week. He seems dandy and fine.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice buds and plants to all. WOW, what a wake up call this morning. Love the 600 club for sure. Great work everyone.
> 
> Penyajo, looks like a nice place to have to spend a couple days, even if it is working.
> 
> ...


I gotcha, I didn't realize you used ISO, I assumed it was butane extraction. No worries on the bag, I was just curious because that consistency works great for what you're doing with your nugs


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2012)

Im proud of my little clone station. Its got a fogger on a timer, never have to spray! Once rooted they go to the left side. 
View attachment 2277446


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet man! Where did you get the fogger equip? I'd love to do one of these this winter lol.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2012)

You can make one yourself if you search for a nebulizer. Mines called a reptifogger and was $40


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.healthproductsforyou.co.uk/p-25323-mabis-dmi-cosmocomp-compressor-nebulizer.html

something like this supa?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> http://www.healthproductsforyou.co.uk/p-25323-mabis-dmi-cosmocomp-compressor-nebulizer.html
> 
> something like this supa?


Uh not really, in their simplest form it's just a metal thing with wires. That thing might work but I'm not certain.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone else no longer able to see the list of forums?
I don't venture too far from the ol' 600, but now all I get is a stupid "Activity Stream" that shows every ridiculous post on this waning website...
...one more reason to not show up.


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;flkPXe5TlcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flkPXe5TlcM[/video]

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3355594


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 1, 2012)

well got a new video to post up, enjoy [video=youtube;HKhaKX7hn3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKhaKX7hn3Y&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 1, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well got a new video to post up, enjoy [video=youtube;HKhaKX7hn3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKhaKX7hn3Y&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


some lovely looking ladies...


----------



## ataxia (Aug 1, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> On a slightly different note... anyone ever try an 13/11 light cycle, giving an extra hour to the day time? Would this help in plant growth ya think? Larger yields? Thoughts? A lot of plants will start to flower at 10.5 to 11 hours of darkness... just thinking out loud here.


i don't know much about 13/11 but D.J. Short claims to run on a 11/13 cycle on his grows. I haven't been growing but i'm curious to give that a try on one of his strains. He had logic behind it, but the interview was so long ago ...i forget the reasons.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

that happened to me a while back but now I log onto riu/usercp.....



DoobieBrother said:


> ...
> ...one more reason to not show up.


I have come to the conclusion that if you believe the site is crap you will look for reasons for it to be crap, however it's us that make the site (or our corner of the site) what it is.

I have also come to the conclusion that if you plan a BBQ/Braai in Europe, it WILL RAIN! No need for dances at all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2012)

While that might be true for others, I don't look for reasons for riu to be crap.
I only wish it was closer to being a functional website.
I did occasionally venture out to see what others are doing in other parts of riu.
Can't really do it now until it's fixed (if it will be).

And you're surprised it rains in Europe?


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you not have New Posts Doobie? If I feel like a bit of adventure I go click on that....I probably read about 2 or 3 threads (skim reading) and then realise I should probably just stick to the old faves. There's some wacky wacky's out there.

Just as you posted that the rain came down again, wtf Doobs, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2012)

suns beaming in the toon! Hoppy international IPA Day 600!

i'm going to get baked in a beer garden and sup a couple of fruity brews.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 2, 2012)

Had to post this up here as well took a plant down a lil early u know had one thats been lagging behind the whole time been tired of looking at it gotta take them cuts uniform and consistent always in a hurry tho!

Anyhow am curious how u guys are doing on yield with ur 6hundos if ya care to share? anyone hitting a GPW?


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

Some DOG bx1 ready for the final brazilian.


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 2, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> [video=youtube;flkPXe5TlcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flkPXe5TlcM[/video]
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3355594



haha skip to 2:30 i started losing it


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2012)

dog looking sweet as always dst, looks very sativa compared to my 2 dogs, did you notice a difference when you backcrossed it? 

haven't posted pron in an age, i'll have to show you what i have been doing with these lovely creations.

stay strong 600


edit: just went to your thread and it is quiet to say the least, you finally given up double posting? lol

i just wanted to see the dog plant you grew last, i went back a few pages but as we know it moves really quickly in here


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 2, 2012)

lookin sweet DST...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Some DOG bx1 ready for the final brazilian.


o my GOD!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 2, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> some lovely looking ladies...


Thank's for watching







New page.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got such wonderful comments about my fogger cloner I figured I should mention that same unit could fog a much larger tank if you wanted.


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Aug 2, 2012)

What's up 600'ers! Ok all my electric is run (3x15amp lines and 1x20 amp line so i think I went over board but should not have any issues with circuits being overloaded), all items for our grow have been picked up and are ready to be set up this weekend. Already have a group of clones from a buddy under a 8 bulb T5 and an order on the way from Attitude (D.Nuts Big Buds and R.Privada Purple OG). Here is a quick run down of the set up, when its finished being installed this weekend I will post pics:

8x10 Tent Grow Lab
3x 600 Watt HPS for flowering
1x Can Max 8" Fan
Rhino Filter
2x Oscillating Fans (one large and one small)
3x Phantom Digital Dimmable Ballasts
3x HydroFarm aircooled reflectors
HG Nutrients
Coco Medium


4x4 Tent Grow Lab
1x 400 Watt MH for veg
1x Can Max 6" Fan
Rhino Filter
2x Oscillating Fans (one large and one small)
1x Phantom Digital Ballasts
HydroFarm aircooled reflector
HG Nutrients
Coco Medium

also running a CO2 40# tank hooked into a sentinel regulator that can also run heating and AC if need be. I believe I have everything else, timers, surge protectors, PH Pen, 2x5gallon reservoirs, light ratchets, rockwool, magnifying glass, measuring devices, therm/hygrom's, pots, pruning scissors, cleaning supplies, ductwork, tools, clamps, bungee cords, duct tape, tubing to allow any run off to flow into sump pump, plus a lot of passion and love for this hobby!

Any comments, questions or any feedback in general on this set up? Any and all feedback is appreciated since we are setting up this weekend. Both of us have grown and i have several outdoor grows under my belt and have assisted in 4 indoor grows with my buddy along with 8 years of organic vegetable gardening but this is my first run on my own for indoor gardening where I am the primary care taker and decision maker. Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

209, i love that little dude, hehe. cheeky!!!

Nice shopping list Culinary. What sort of pots (size/type) are you going for?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 2, 2012)

Its like that movie the crying game
View attachment 2279148View attachment 2279149View attachment 2279150View attachment 2279151View attachment 2279152View attachment 2279153View attachment 2279154View attachment 2279155View attachment 2279156View attachment 2279157


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Aug 2, 2012)

I am using plastic pots after rock wool, I'll be using coco. I had found a site with good pricing on pots but then a friend reminded me his uncle owns a nursery so I have an array of different size sturdy square pots that are all brand new. Suggestions? Planning in vegging clones for 3-4 weeks (depending on strain). Using half the 8x4 for a few various plants and the other half will be dedicated to one strain at a time.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

Only suggestion I would have if I went to buy new pots, is that I would probably go for Smart pots (I think that's what they are called, they create increased root branching)

I personally would use mycorrhizae in my coco as well (your roots will love you for it). And if using coco get something for gnats as they always seem to turn up.

Nice pics Sup!!!! What is it? Looks kind of super model -ish.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 3, 2012)

These motherfuckers right here! I don't actually believe they help the plants grow they just help dipshits not overwater... And yes I've overwatered once or twice in my life. They will require more frequent watering consequently. So yeah I picked up 6 of the 2gal for my next round. I do plan to compare them with a 1g and 3g smart pot for a comparison sake as well. My plants in the 3 g pots are just too hard for my gimpy ass to fling around easy enough.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Only suggestion I would have if I went to buy new pots, is that I would probably go for Smart pots (I think that's what they are called, they create increased root branching)
> 
> I personally would use mycorrhizae in my coco as well (your roots will love you for it). And if using coco get something for gnats as they always seem to turn up.
> 
> Nice pics Sup!!!! What is it? Looks kind of super model -ish.


Hey D! That right there was my dog cross. It needs a little work, they hermied a bit!


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2012)

So what's the pots called again that look like rubber gimp suits with nobules on them....they are made in Scotland by an Aussie?? off to google it, brb, lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2012)

Air pots!!!!
http://www.airpotgarden.com/


----------



## supchaka (Aug 3, 2012)

Air pots? I think

Beat me to it! Oh wait watch


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2012)

touché my man.....


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Only suggestion I would have if I went to buy new pots, is that I would probably go for Smart pots (I think that's what they are called, they create increased root branching)
> 
> I personally would use mycorrhizae in my coco as well (your roots will love you for it). And if using coco get something for gnats as they always seem to turn up.
> 
> Nice pics Sup!!!! What is it? Looks kind of super model -ish.


Good suggestion DST. I love Smart Pots they work very well. Also Mycorrihzae is something i use in my compost teas and also when i transplant my girls. They do seem to love it. I saw a grow where they did side by side a few rounds compairing the different pots ( Regular , Airports, and Smart Pots) With Smart pots being number one followed closely by airpots. Heres what he found
Airpots are extremely successful becuase of there simple design. When the roots hit the fabric and grow into it, the air prunes the root tips and the back 3-5" explodes in side growth, filling the mass with roots quicker then any other method (bigger down below = bigger up top and healthier). The massive exposure to air also helps (roots like oxygen) keep growth on track with less possibility of drowning. I've also had better success at keeping moms in a 1/2-1gal growbag for much longer periods of time without the need to transplant/up-pot. 

420 Systems: these are designed for big box stores that want to avoid pesticides (keeps the top 2-4" dry) and less maintenance (watering times are upwards of 2weeks between dry cycles). The problem is explained as so: These pots were designed like an aircooled VW - they need little fuel to get the job done and will do it with little maintenance. Cannabis is a Ferrari and needs high octane fuel and regular maintenance or it will crash and burn. due to the upwards of 2weeks between needing water, the plants never reach full potential and in some cases are stunted.

Standard pots: roots hit the sidewall and spiral around and around and around ........


Conclusion: if you are growing in soil, there is no reason to cheat yourself by growing in inferior containers. You can easily increase yield by just this one change. and at $5-10 a piece, the cost-benefit ratio is off the charts. they are also re-usable, just toss em in the washing machine with some bleach to kill any leftover microorganisms/bugs and into the dryer to finish anything off with burning heat


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2012)

The Greenhouse.....

Bee loaded with pollen. Came out a pumpkin flower covered in the shizz.










Blueberries





cucumbers










pumpkins





Toms (fighting aphides and ants on this one!). Loads of fruit though!!! well chuffed. And they taste tomtastic!










Squash.











Happy growing.

DST


----------



## budolskie (Aug 3, 2012)

day 28 since i switched to 12/12 heres couple pics what yous recon


----------



## budolskie (Aug 3, 2012)

heres the clones iv just got aswell which i plan on training soon as they start to grow again they been under 600w hps 1 night


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 3, 2012)

Very Nice D. really looks good. Can I come over for dinner..LOL
Trust you are well my friend.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 3, 2012)

Culinaryartistry said:


> I am using plastic pots after rock wool, I'll be using coco. I had found a site with good pricing on pots but then a friend reminded me his uncle owns a nursery so I have an array of different size sturdy square pots that are all brand new. Suggestions? Planning in vegging clones for 3-4 weeks (depending on strain). Using half the 8x4 for a few various plants and the other half will be dedicated to one strain at a time.





DST said:


> Air pots!!!!
> http://www.airpotgarden.com/



Cul your setup sounds killer bro, only thing id say is why you goin rockwool then to coco? id props go with a root riot cube straight to your coco or a coco jiffy pellet to your coco but if the rockwools what your used to then its fine.

Id recommend the Air-pots ive had great results usin them and there 1ltr's are the dogs for veg cos of there small size the air prunnin happens very quick an you end up with a dense healthy root system in a couple of weeks. ive even veg'd for 4 weeks and flowered for 9 weeks in 1 an the plant still grew an yielded same as its sister in a 6ltr airpot.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2012)

I would try to even out that canopy Bud. Looks like they are fairly viney branches so training them down shouldn't be too much of a problem, or just super crop them. that's my twee cents.


budolskie said:


> day 28 since i switched to 12/12 heres couple pics what yous recon





Hemlock said:


> Very Nice D. really looks good. Can I come over for dinner..LOL
> Trust you are well my friend.


Cheers Hem. Aye lad, all good here.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Cul your setup sounds killer bro, only thing id say is why you goin rockwool then to coco? id props go with a root riot cube straight to your coco or a coco jiffy pellet to your coco but if the rockwools what your used to then its fine.
> 
> Id recommend the Air-pots ive had great results usin them and there 1ltr's are the dogs for veg cos of there small size the air prunnin happens very quick an you end up with a dense healthy root system in a couple of weeks. ive even veg'd for 4 weeks and flowered for 9 weeks in 1 an the plant still grew an yielded same as its sister in a 6ltr airpot.


Really want to give the airpots a go.......


----------



## budolskie (Aug 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I would try to even out that canopy Bud. Looks like they are fairly viney branches so training them down shouldn't be too much of a problem, or just super crop them. that's my twee cents.


what u mean by super crop cut off where my buds are growing


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2012)

Supercrop is when you break a branch or stalk to bend it over usually 90 degrees. So like if you have a giant cola sticking up and all the other branches are half as tall, break the cola's branch and bend her over to the level of all the buds. Then you don't lose any bud sites, but the canopy is more even, so the light can be close to all the buds, not just the very tip top bud.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 3, 2012)

budolskie said:


> what u mean by super crop cut off where my buds are growing


Super crop silly, like you've read about in my thread 

Super crop that emeffer! I would crank them 1/3 of the way up towards the outer rim of the pot, then crop again back towards the center about 2/3 of the way up. That should even out your canopy and allow you to drop the light tighter. Like I said though, you're going to want to support those girls, maybe with a ring or something IDK, but they'll need some help supporting bud weight soon. Sticks with pipe cleaners or ties would work too, you'll need quite a few of them. G'luck bud.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 3, 2012)

*

Here's the Cloner when it cycles on. I'm currently running it 15 min per hour which I would be able to do less if the tank was more sealed. The bottle lasts 3 days which is fine for me. The bottle could last weeks in a sealed tank and only have to run 2-3 times a day.​
​

*[video=youtube;xg2O89mZglY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg2O89mZglY&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 3, 2012)

From Yesterday Alien Bomb (Alien Tech x Space Bomb) Pre Harvest
Day 54


Durban Poison Day 61


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn those buds are fly!!! (damn that's an old word, doesn't even sound right anymore) The look good bro. Everytime you post pics close to harvest I swear I'm gonna jump in my car and come find you. Smoke some of that lovely.

Tomorrow will be exciting I guess. I'm driving to Arizona to visit an inmate I've been writing to for a couple years. I think I mentioned it way back. Anyhow, I finally set aside some time to go out there. He gets out later this year and I thought it'd be nice to meet up with him before then. Will be nice when we can meet up for a burger or something.

Also, on a legal related note. Heads Up not only had his hearing postponed, he also got his bail reduced to less than a third of what it was originally. And he posted bond on the new lower amount, so he's been out for a week or so. New date is later this month. Think good thoughts for our buddy.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 3, 2012)

How long was he in for? My cousin has spent the majority of his life in a facility of some kind. The 2 times he was released he broke parole basically to get sent back intentionally. He doesn't know how to live outside of prison as crazy as that may sound to actually want to be in there!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2012)

I can understand that. My buddy has been in for over 10 years. Went in at 22 I think, now 33. He is an orphan and doesn't have much on the way of outside help, so I've been looking at stuff for him, like a place to live, a job, and a way to get money before the job. Shit is bleak for a felon. No wonder peeps go right back in. Especially if you don't have good family or friends to count on to help you out. I feel like it's gonna be real tough for my friend, but hopefully we can keep him out together.

It sure makes me appreciate my freedom and my life. I could been put away for many years for a lot of shit I did... I just was lucky enough to never get caught. To think of missing all that time is gutting. At least he's getting out soon.

Oh, and the wild part about it all is he actually lived in the same town as me, but 20 years ago. It's wild because there are only about 2,000 people in my town.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn those buds are fly!!! (damn that's an old word, doesn't even sound right anymore) The look good bro. Everytime you post pics close to harvest I swear I'm gonna jump in my car and come find you. Smoke some of that lovely.
> 
> Tomorrow will be exciting I guess. I'm driving to Arizona to visit an inmate I've been writing to for a couple years. I think I mentioned it way back. Anyhow, I finally set aside some time to go out there. He gets out later this year and I thought it'd be nice to meet up with him before then. Will be nice when we can meet up for a burger or something.
> 
> Also, on a legal related note. Heads Up not only had his hearing postponed, he also got his bail reduced to less than a third of what it was originally. And he posted bond on the new lower amount, so he's been out for a week or so. New date is later this month. Think good thoughts for our buddy.


Come on out to Colorado and smoke with ya boy  Someday we might just have to meet half way lol


----------



## nixact (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey 600 watters, I hope you don't mind... I've read hundreds of pages through this thread and loved it. I just posted up a new 600w 7 strain journal here:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/551026-not-your-average-first-grow.html

If anybody wants to check it out and give me some feedback that would be awesome. Thanks RIU and sorry for the sideways pics I got it under control on the newer posts.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2012)

Holy shit bro. You are in for something. 7 strains... 1 scrog... first grow. I love it!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 3, 2012)

Long time no post for me lol.

I am super busy as of late. Iwanna see what ppl are doing for exhaust in their apartment and duplex grows to be stealth and not cause too much damage to be repaired when time comes to move out?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 3, 2012)

You truly are an exceptional human being Jig. I am fortunate to have met and hung out with you and look forward to our next chill session. You know you're welcome anytime here but I am also willing to roll up the hill whenever you've got some time on a weekend. 
Hopefully soon


----------



## nixact (Aug 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit bro. You are in for something. 7 strains... 1 scrog... first grow. I love it!!!


Fosho. Havest will be a pain, but in the future I'll dial in growth rate and finish time so that I can pair a couple similar strains. The only one who is a problem this round is the GDP.

Ak and power kush should finish around the same time and have kept pace with each other. On the second box grouping the BD on one side helped. The sour grapes and blueberry are keeping up with each other well but that purple pine one had been taken over underground I believe.


----------



## bud7144 (Aug 3, 2012)

Heres some pics pre harvest and how the first lady looks now.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2012)

That's great to hear Jig, thanks for the update. Makes you mad though, why was his bail so high in the first place. Only because of the way the legal system works.
When you get caught doing something the legal systems takes extreme steps until someone says, "hey, this is not really that bad" (in more lawyer speak and costing you loads of cash of course), then the system goes, "yeh ok, not so bad really", and hey you have wasted a month in prison, costs the system loads of money (a month staying anywhere is not cheap these days), and in the interim, you lost your house cause the landlord wanted rent, etc, etc....(not saying he has lost his house). I'll drop him a message and hopefully he gets it. Peace, DST




jigfresh said:


> Damn those buds are fly!!! (damn that's an old word, doesn't even sound right anymore) The look good bro. Everytime you post pics close to harvest I swear I'm gonna jump in my car and come find you. Smoke some of that lovely.
> 
> Tomorrow will be exciting I guess. I'm driving to Arizona to visit an inmate I've been writing to for a couple years. I think I mentioned it way back. Anyhow, I finally set aside some time to go out there. He gets out later this year and I thought it'd be nice to meet up with him before then. Will be nice when we can meet up for a burger or something.
> 
> Also, on a legal related note. Heads Up not only had his hearing postponed, he also got his bail reduced to less than a third of what it was originally. And he posted bond on the new lower amount, so he's been out for a week or so. New date is later this month. Think good thoughts for our buddy.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 4, 2012)

my grren crack in flower


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2012)

Gisteravond en vandaag. Nog steeds meer regen buiten gevallen is, maar Super gezellig binnen de kweek kast! En vanmorgen is het Zonnige. Lekker!














































Een Goedemorgen met "Erl".....











Prettige dag verder jongens.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2012)

And a happy saturday to you dst. Im in the desert now... this place is hot. Probably 80 degrees out at 130 am. I don't know how dat grows out here. Lots of a/c I guess.

Thanks dez.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 4, 2012)

just snapped top's of mine to even the canopy out, there are on day 29 of 12/12 do yous think it will stunt growth much


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 4, 2012)

*Also, on a legal related note. Heads Up not only had his hearing postponed, he also got his bail reduced to less than a third of what it was originally. And he posted bond on the new lower amount, so he's been out for a week or so. New date is later this month. Think good thoughts for our buddy.

Jig how did he get caught?
*


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2012)

There was 'a complaint' about his house.

The supercropping might stunt things a little for a day or two but nothing major.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2012)

Heri blu cheese at day 55....all have a juicy fruit scent with a hint of pine and appear to be about a week away from finishing.
first plant has more of the father's Christmas tree structure





this one most resembles her mother with little side branching





and this one looks like a perfect combination of the two





cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 4, 2012)

budolskie said:


> just snapped top's of mine to even the canopy out, there are on day 29 of 12/12 do yous think it will stunt growth much


Any stunting on the main shoot will redirect energy to the others. You'll be just fine as long as you cropped them right and didn't damage them. You'll be very glad you did that come harvest time.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2012)

Frosty wenches cof!!!!! Xmas trees remind me of indicas.

And shwag is totally right Bud. You'll be glad come harvest time!!! Looks a lot more even now in there.


----------



## max green (Aug 4, 2012)

Whats the max plants you can have under a 600hps light.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 4, 2012)

max green said:


> Whats the max plants you can have under a 600hps light.


I have seen 1-50 under a 600. Depends on strain and veg time and other factors as well


----------



## max green (Aug 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have seen 1-50 under a 600. Depends on strain and veg time and other factors as well


thanks for that


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey 600'ers I have a couple Questions on my plans for my Winter grow.


The question I'm debating mainly among some others is is my space too small to run 6 600watters air cooled hoods? The tent is 10x5 and I'm thinking of Running *1* 12 3 gallon ebb n grow bucket system per 5x5 space. So I'll be running 24 plants under these 3600w. The original plan was to Run just 3 1kw Hps in this space but Hps don't really cover 5x5 spaces very well to my liking and I could get better light spread with good intensity with 6 600w.

I have almost everything else figured out except this lighting situation.

thanks


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 4, 2012)

you're asking that age old question... how long is a piece of string?
it depends how you grow them...



max green said:


> thanks for that


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 4, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Hey 600'ers I have a couple Questions on my plans for my Winter grow.
> 
> 
> The question I'm debating mainly among some others is is my space too small to run 6 600watters air cooled hoods? The tent is 10x5 and I'm thinking of Running *1* 12 3 gallon ebb n grow bucket system per 5x5 space. So I'll be running 24 plants under these 3600w. The original plan was to Run just 3 1kw Hps in this space but Hps don't really cover 5x5 spaces very well to my liking and I could get better light spread with good intensity with 6 600w.
> ...


Damn mane, stepping shit up eh?! Sounds like a nice setup in the making. Have you considered a light mover for that space? What about a pair of 1000w on (2) light rails moving outward and meeting in the middle?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 4, 2012)

Had mpd flying over my house and the rest of my neighborhood today flying low!

Lol, they got a lot of houses to check out for Merced County, for one police chopper


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;n1LL122zFw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1LL122zFw0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 4, 2012)

Burned this here Banana OG joint to get in the mood to work on my setup.

I didn't burn it all, thankfully, or I would've been completely out of commission, LOL. 
There's about a 3rd left I'd say and probably should've left a little more


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gday from australia everyone! Quick question..

Canna pk13-14 is to be used for only one week during the bloom phase, why is this and what would happen if you used it for more than a week?


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2012)

Morning everyone.

Mane, I think 6 lights in that space will be dandy. Not overkill at all!

Gorbzz, that's just Canna's take on PK13/14. Other producers give different directions. Some say to give give a little bit extra with each feed once flowering has started. Until finally you are adding full strength pk13/14. Remember all you are really doing is adjusting the %'s of available nutrients in your soil fromt he standard 3-1-2 ratio to something with higher P-K values. imo, most plants don't need pk13/14 (saying that, I have been feeding it to my tomatoe plants!)

Happy Sunday joint munchers.

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Morning to you as well!!


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2012)

Must be night time for you Bass. Off to have me morning cuppa.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Must be night time for you Bass. Off to have me morning cuppa.


Yeah after 11pm here, and I am off to lie down and think about sleep, then eventually fall asleep lol. 

Goodnight


----------



## budolskie (Aug 5, 2012)

here my clones been under 600 hps for 3 days now a think 4 are going to die and 7 i can see new growth on heres a couple pics, what yous think about the 4 i say dieing think they will come round


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi peeps, "I'am back !!!"  - Ztelthy


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2012)

cof. the world is a brighter place now that you have your camera again.



mane2008 said:


> The question I'm debating mainly among some others is is my space too small to run 6 600watters air cooled hoods? The tent is 10x5 and I'm thinking of Running *1* 12 3 gallon ebb n grow bucket system per 5x5 space. So I'll be running 24 plants under these 3600w. The original plan was to Run just 3 1kw Hps in this space but Hps don't really cover 5x5 spaces very well to my liking and I could get better light spread with good intensity with 6 600w.


Sounds good to me. I don't think its too much light. You will need a good fan to cool them, but other than that it sounds perfect.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2012)

What up Stealthy... uh I mean Ztealthy. Glad to have you back bro. Your cab grows are the things of dreams.


----------



## medicinalxtrichomes (Aug 5, 2012)

Those girls look nice, amazing colors. Didn't look like your problems affected the final product. Gj brotha!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

time to hit the bong[video=youtube;atfXQIVuywc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atfXQIVuywc[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 5, 2012)

Ahh, another day to get things done. Kinda wishing I didn't have much to do today though so I could rest my back from yesterday. Hurting really bad today but there's more to get done so I guess I'll be turning on the vape in a minute so I can manage.


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Aug 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Only suggestion I would have if I went to buy new pots, is that I would probably go for Smart pots (I think that's what they are called, they create increased root branching)
> 
> I personally would use mycorrhizae in my coco as well (your roots will love you for it). And if using coco get something for gnats as they always seem to turn up.
> 
> Nice pics Sup!!!! What is it? Looks kind of super model -ish.


Awesome, thanks for the info! I definitely will look into smartpots (they are the material pots correct?). How much mycorrhizae should I add into the coco? Anything you would recommend for the prevention of knats? I much rather be proactive. How about Hot Shot Pest strips?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 5, 2012)

Culinaryartistry said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info! I definitely will look into smartpots (they are the material pots correct?). How much mycorrhizae should I add into the coco? Anything you would recommend for the prevention of knats? I much rather be proactive. *How about Hot Shot Pest strips*?


These do work for most pests but are toxic so most people will recommend only using them in veg and only if your veg area is separate from flower.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 5, 2012)

I tried to edit that instead of making another post but this site is gicing me fits again. All good though.

Strictly Seedless and I both use them in veg but keep our veg and flower areas separate as best we can. I'm adding co2 today so I can seal the intake vents up which will make them about as separate as I can get. I think I'm going to set things at 1200ppm to start


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi again  I've decided to return..............I was bored  ..and have decided to start building a small-ish 1-plant cab utilizing just a "100W" HPS install to keep things sweet during warm Summer months  ..a LINK can be found in my 'Signature' feel free to check it out! ...But I have to warn you its still in the v. early stages since I only just decided to do a new build   - Ztelthy


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Culinaryartistry said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info! I definitely will look into smartpots (they are the material pots correct?). How much mycorrhizae should I add into the coco? Anything you would recommend for the prevention of knats? I much rather be proactive. How about Hot Shot Pest strips?


Hot shot pest strips work ok but they aren't proactive technically speaking. Buy some diatomaceous earth and mix it in with the soil, or sprinkle a layer on top like you'd powder sugar a French toast. I was having a hell of a time keeping them under control without the DE. It's sold as a pest killer and also a pool filter supplement.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Hot shot pest strips work ok but they aren't proactive technically speaking. Buy some diatomaceous earth and mix it in with the soil, or sprinkle a layer on top like you'd powder sugar a French toast. I was having a hell of a time keeping them under control without the DE. It's sold as a pest killer and also a pool filter supplement.


Thanks for that tip Chaka. I'm guessing it's organic friendly? Maybe a dumb question but I would like to know anyway lol. How much should you sprinkle on top? And are you to water after applying?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Thanks for that tip Chaka. I'm guessing it's organic friendly? Maybe a dumb question but I would like to know anyway lol. How much should you sprinkle on top? And are you to water after applying?


Yes it's OMRI compliant/approved if that's the word I'm looking for. I use a spoon to sprinkle a layer tapping as I go, where you still see the soil through it. Yes you water as normal afterwards. It will eventually dissipate into the soil but it's still working. I've not had to add it twice before.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 5, 2012)

RE fungus gnats. I've found that top dressing with earth worm castings works works fairly well. It tends to dry out and harden faster than the soil. I'm thinking the premature wicking of the castings creates an unstable environment for the larvae. I've had the little buggers for a long time and they seem to disappear during flower. I'm guessing it may be because I top dress all of my flowering plants with castings after transplanting into their flowering containers. I don't know for certain but it seems to do the trick!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

DE is great, it can be used as a pest killer (the diatomes cut into bugs exoskeletons and this then effectively dries them out). DE can also be used as a soil conditioner and contains most of the trace elements that soil needs (zinc, iron, etc). All in all a great organic product to have imo. If you have pets you can also get DE for internal diet suppliments as well.
A light covering of sand helps, this tends to dry quicker than top soil and reduced fungus gnats.
"Gnat off" is a product I have seen recommended, but you can also spray or pour a light neem oil mixture onto the top soil. Whatever you feel comfortable with I guess.
Watch with DE though, if you use it in a closed room you often get very dry bogies!!! lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 6, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Thanks for that tip Chaka. I'm guessing it's organic friendly? Maybe a dumb question but I would like to know anyway lol. How much should you sprinkle on top? And are you to water after applying?


Lady J you may wish to consider mosquito dunk the are organic.


Originally Posted by *elduece*  
I usually stir in two blister packs worth of grounded dunks per 8 cu ft and when that mix is done cooking, webbed fungal threads and expanded spores from the base mixes are visible top side layer. So, I have to assume it's fungal friendly.

Edit:
You'll also find bacillus thuringiensis -the main ingredient to those dunks, packaged along with those spores like great white, myko madness, mycogrow etc. I think it's safe to say it's ok.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;9aq0KJ0rA1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aq0KJ0rA1M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

At first I was like, dam that chicks got a bong between her boobies, then I was like, Dam, this is actually pr0n, lol.


----------



## stlmatt (Aug 6, 2012)

Just thought I would post of what I have growing now. Here is a basic breakdown of my setup. 

600w Air cooled MH/HPS (I use a digilux 600MH for Veg and a Super HPS for flowering)
Growlabs Tent (48"x48"x78")
6" 400cfm inline fan and carbon filter
I use a soil mix of Foxfarms Ocean Forest, Perlite, Happy Frog and Worm Casting.
Nutes = Fox Farms Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Liquid Fish, Bat Guano, and Mollases.
RO Water w/cal mag plus
My last fews grows I have been using the 5 gallon 420 grow system pots, its a bottom watering pot and I seem to like them alot. I also use Air-pots in a 3 or 4 gallon size...from time to time.

Anyway these are my latest ladies, the two on the right are Nirvana Raseberry Cough and the 3 others are Blackberry. I like to grow all the same strains in the tent, but this time I am going to try doing 2 different strains since they both have the same flowering time of 9-11 week. I vegged for 4-5 weeks and I like to top the plants for 4-6 colas, sometimes I suppercrop, or a combo of both. 

These ladies are at at 4 weeks of 12/12. 

In the pics you will be able to see I filtered out the HPS light so you can really see what the plants look like.....I did this by using my Method Seven Sunglasses that are made to filter out the yellows in the HPS. I just hold the lense over the camera, doesnt work perfect but you get the idea..........they are a must have product for the indoor grower who wants all the toys






The plant in the middle was a runt from seed.....I was going to put it outside, but decided to just cut it back and keep it small, maybe I get an O out of her....This is the first time I have 5 plants in tent, 4 is a perfect number. 

Coments and Questions Welcome: Stlmatt

I will update the pics as time goes on


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Lady J you may wish to consider mosquito dunk the are organic.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elduece*
> ...


I bougtht some dunks...lil round donut shaped dunks. How do I use that to combat fungus gnats? I tried to dissolve it, but they break into pieces and float instead....


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey bru, what ya doing? 
Just hanging!!






more at:
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam-post7822010.html#post7822010

peace, DST


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 6, 2012)

Gave me the chills looking at it lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 6, 2012)

had a lady die here from them not to long ago


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2012)

makes ya wanna squish it


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I bougtht some dunks...lil round donut shaped dunks. How do I use that to combat fungus gnats? I tried to dissolve it, but they break into pieces and float instead....



Hey BassMan what kinda bass do you play I had a 64-65 Ebo with a banjo head. Sold it a while back rockin a 95 Gibson Thunder Bird now


I use MD in soil so I crumble them up top dress and water in. I have also used in hydro just put 1/2 in the res.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe he's into fishing! I had wondered a time or two which it was.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol... both wrong. He installed professional audio. Bass like the cars that go boom. (that is if my memory serves correct)


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... both wrong. He installed professional audio. Bass like the cars that go boom. (that is if my memory serves correct)


LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Oh Funny


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey BassMan what kinda bass do you play I had a 64-65 Ebo with a banjo head. Sold it a while back rockin a 95 Gibson Thunder Bird now
> 
> 
> I use MD in soil so I crumble them up top dress and water in. I have also used in hydro just put 1/2 in the res.





supchaka said:


> Maybe he's into fishing! I had wondered a time or two which it was.





jigfresh said:


> Lol... both wrong. He installed professional audio. Bass like the cars that go boom. (that is if my memory serves correct)


Jig u r exactly right!!

I still install occasionally, but am more into home-theater setups now.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey BassMan what kinda bass do you play I had a 64-65 Ebo with a banjo head. Sold it a while back rockin a 95 Gibson Thunder Bird now
> 
> 
> I use MD in soil so I crumble them up top dress and water in. I have also used in hydro just put 1/2 in the res.


So how much do I use? I have 25 plants to do.

I do own a guitar, but it isnt a bass, but a Strat knock-off and I cant even play lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So how much do I use? I have 25 plants to do.
> 
> I do own a guitar, but it isnt a bass, but a Strat knock-off and I cant even play lol.


really depends on the size of the container.2-3 gallon a 1/4 of the dunk crumbled up and top dress.

5-6 gallon 1/2 to 3/4 of a dunk


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Aug 6, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I tried to edit that instead of making another post but this site is gicing me fits again. All good though.
> 
> Strictly Seedless and I both use them in veg but keep our veg and flower areas separate as best we can. I'm adding co2 today so I can seal the intake vents up which will make them about as separate as I can get. I think I'm going to set things at 1200ppm to start



Ok great, Ill pick them up for my veg tent. Did you invest in a automatic CO2 regulator that will control the PPM on a consistent basis while your lights are on?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 6, 2012)

Lady j here's an example of the DE sprinkle. You can go a little heavier than this even.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> really depends on the size of the container.2-3 gallon a 1/4 of the dunk crumbled up and top dress.
> 
> 5-6 gallon 1/2 to 3/4 of a dunk


Thanx I am on it!!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 6, 2012)

I should also add, I'm not concerned with 100% elimination of bugs. I'm perfectly fine with a gnat or 2 flying around its when I can see like a dozen or more that I take measures.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 6, 2012)

Supp six hundies wheres all the Pr0n...


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

some rugby ball pr0n....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 6, 2012)

Supp with whodat anyhow hope all good with that growing mofo!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 6, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I should also add, I'm not concerned with 100% elimination of bugs. I'm perfectly fine with a gnat or 2 flying around its when I can see like a dozen or more that I take measures.


I put out blue(its what the store had) sticky traps (4 of em) and caught at least 50 on each one, so I would def say I have a problem!!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 6, 2012)

You can make vinegar traps too. Bowl of vinegar with Saran wrap over the top and a little open on one side. That will catch quite a few too


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 6, 2012)

lol nice pic D He literally is just hanging out i wonder how long it took him to find that spot

Heres Durban Poison Day 65 Harvest


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wonder why they like vinegar?? That shit would repel me !


----------



## nixact (Aug 6, 2012)

What up 600 regulars. I'll post up some new pics of the 2x 600w scrog tonight. Looks like they are about ready to swell in set A.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2012)

onthedl0008 said:


> Supp with whodat anyhow hope all good with that growing mofo!


He's good. Heard from him the other day. Takin care of bidness, as they say.


----------



## ghb (Aug 7, 2012)

DST said:


> some rugby ball pr0n....



i've seen that rugby ball put next to many things D, whats next?


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

Good question lad.......I am sure I'll dream up something. How goes it ghb?

EDIT: Just thought, I have an indoor cheese with a rather spectacular fan leaf on it!!!!!!! is there another comparison brewing


----------



## budolskie (Aug 7, 2012)

heres quick few pics my pineapple chunk i super cropped top branches on sat to lower canopy they are 3 days of 12/12


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 7, 2012)

lookin nice...


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

good job budolskie, looks like you got a nice even canopy now.


----------



## ghb (Aug 7, 2012)

budolskie said:


> heres quick few pics my pineapple chunk i super cropped top branches on sat to lower canopy they are 3 days of 12/12



are you sure they are only 3 days in 12/12? they have got buds on already, that is a pretty quick flowerer if so.

nice job on the supercropping, should turn into a nice little jungle in there.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 7, 2012)

ghb said:


> are you sure they are only 3 days in 12/12? they have got buds on already, that is a pretty quick flowerer if so.
> 
> nice job on the supercropping, should turn into a nice little jungle in there.


32 days of 12/12 sorry dodgy number 2 on keyboard haha


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 7, 2012)

Shopping for DE online.... 1 lb bag for 12 bucks. 10 pound bag for 23 bucks. My room is getting smaller and smaller lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

That's a good price Shwag. I pay a lot more than that in Europe...but then we do for most things.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 7, 2012)

well I have to say, my newer plants are looking really nice in flower!I think this will be my first grow to get over a pound and a half?Will see.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Shopping for DE online.... 1 lb bag for 12 bucks. 10 pound bag for 23 bucks. My room is getting smaller and smaller lol.


Do you have a lowes or home depot? I paid $9 for 4lb and they even had a 25 lb for $20. I went with the immediately cheaper option.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Good Morning/afternoon/evening 600's(said in my best Robin Williams voice from Good Morning Vietnam)


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2012)

Good afternoon billy. Hope alls well.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 7, 2012)

please use your indoor voice, billy! Some of the littler children are napping now!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm sure hattie is awake now lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

All is fantastic. Im in a excellent mood.....life is good and Im going on Holiday on Sunday. Amsterdam then Germany


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice! I love amsterdam and my wife loves germany. Have a good time bru. What city/ cities in germany you gonna see.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 7, 2012)

HARDI HAR HAR Morning Folks thought id stop by and say WASSS UPPPPPPP


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm sure hattie is awake now lol


Shes awake and out in the garden with freshly mowed grass and factor 50 million sunscreen on her lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice! I love amsterdam and my wife loves germany. Have a good time bru. What city/ cities in germany you gonna see.


Im going to Colonge then thinking about heading south somewhere. Play it by ear as they say


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

mr west said:


> Shes awake and out in the garden with freshly mowed grass and factor 50 million sunscreen on her lol


That shiney new lawnmower! Certainly getting your monies worth


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 7, 2012)

Morning all

My LA Con is doing great and the smell is awesome (dont think she really is LA Con)!! The Hindu Skunk is 3 weeks behind her, but starting to pass her up with a unique and nice smell. The Blackwater OG is coming along nicely, although I think her buds should be bigger.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> although I think her buds should be bigger.


Bass, I think all my plants buds should be bigger, lol.

Billy, you should go to Hamburg. All I hear are great things about it. Plus its got the Raperbaan(sp) which seemingly makes Amsterdam look like a kids playground.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reeperbahn


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheers Mr West, that's the yin.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Been already. Lol


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 7, 2012)

I just had to post this video. its the perfect song for these wicked times...

I hope "YOU" find the courage to grow...

[video=youtube;h5PESJgUHx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5PESJgUHx4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2012)

The DE I get is in a 1.5lb box and I got it from a local nursery. Don't remember the price but I remember thinking it was pretty cheap.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Love that song, one of my favorites and all the pictures look awesome


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 7, 2012)

Checking in brothers and sisters. The BMM lives haha. Youll be happy to know your homie is killing it at the construction buis. Landed a phat $250,000 contract recently and have been working myself to tears lol. Its a good feeling though bru's. Its what this badman was meant to do in life. Im sad to hear our bro HU is messed up in the system man that sucks. Im here for our man, whatever he needs, Lawyer fees, bail im here. 

On a greener note ive got the ole cave fired up again lol. Just a few this round. I have 4 DOG from seed, 1 lemonskunk HU My bro. & a Northern Light BB cross from some good ole boys i know. Keeping it micro this year haha. Sounds not like me huh lol. Peace bros. Miss Yall . ill try to pop in more often  1BMM FREE HU!!!!!


----------



## X13 (Aug 8, 2012)

that casey jones on page 4439 is a killer scrog, i could only hope for as much


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 8, 2012)

Well looks like I saved the day and today is officially day 1 of flower...


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Alright smart baws, we'll think of something else then.......Berlin?.........Wilhelmshaven, lmfao (I played football up there, lol, not sure you would want to go!). How about Munich, then you can pop over to Innsbruck in Austria with no problems. Lovely up there.



supersillybilly said:


> Been already. Lol





1badmasonman said:


> Checking in brothers and sisters. The BMM lives haha. Youll be happy to know your homie is killing it at the construction buis. Landed a phat $250,000 contract recently and have been working myself to tears lol. Its a good feeling though bru's. Its what this badman was meant to do in life. Im sad to hear our bro HU is messed up in the system man that sucks. Im here for our man, whatever he needs, Lawyer fees, bail im here.
> 
> On a greener note ive got the ole cave fired up again lol. Just a few this round. I have 4 DOG from seed, 1 lemonskunk HU My bro. & a Northern Light BB cross from some good ole boys i know. Keeping it micro this year haha. Sounds not like me huh lol. Peace bros. Miss Yall . ill try to pop in more often  1BMM FREE HU!!!!!


Go 1BMM, you need any IT engineers for your project? lol......



reggaerican said:


> Well looks like I saved the day and today is officially day 1 of flower...


Certainly does look like you Capt'n saved a hoe! lol. That's going to make whodat proud me thinks. Awesomeness to come there Reggae!!!!

I could literally kick myself in the baw sack, for the last week I have been trying to figure out why my cab and room atmosphere has gone to shit. The cab was actually not too bad, just a couple of degrees up, but whenever I went into the room the cab is in it was like a sauna. It took my to yesterday to figure out the heat was coming from the corner of the room. I then checked all my exhaust outlets and bingo, my problem was found. Basically the outlet for my lights (yes the hottest one!!!!) was hanging on by the thread of a duct tape. Problem was that I have backstoppers (not sure if that is the technical name, but if there is no air flowing the valve shuts off so no air can flow back into the cab. Anyway, because it was hanging on, the stopper had shut so all the hot air sucked through the lights was just going back into my room, and not out through the chminey!!! what a fukkin plank I am!

Anyway, hope all is well with everyone.

Peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Deffo Plank....I concurr. Whats the weather like D?


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

up and down like the hookers in the red light lad.....It's cloudy at the moment but it'll rain by the looks of things. Was lovely and sunny earlier with blue skies. It's been like this every day for a while now....boring.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 8, 2012)

quick few pics of the clones i got other day iv had them under 600hps for 6 days now, il be happy with 2 healthy ones to scrog in my 3x3 cuboard but will probs be more i think only 3 gona die out the 11... what yous recon,
the first 2 pics are of the healthiest 4 the 2nd 2 pics are the 2nd healthiest 4 the 5th pic is the 3 i think that will die 6th is the mall together


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> up and down like the hookers in the red light lad.....It's cloudy at the moment but it'll rain by the looks of things. Was lovely and sunny earlier with blue skies. It's been like this every day for a while now....boring.


Ah well, wont notice the weather too much in whisky bars. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

I would say both those sets of 4 will be okay, Bud, and I would just ditch the last 3 now.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Certainly does look like you Capt'n saved a hoe! lol. That's going to make whodat proud me thinks. Awesomeness to come there Reggae!!!!
> 
> I could literally kick myself in the baw sack, for the last week I have been trying to figure out why my cab and room atmosphere has gone to shit. The cab was actually not too bad, just a couple of degrees up, but whenever I went into the room the cab is in it was like a sauna. It took my to yesterday to figure out the heat was coming from the corner of the room. I then checked all my exhaust outlets and bingo, my problem was found. Basically the outlet for my lights (yes the hottest one!!!!) was hanging on by the thread of a duct tape. Problem was that I have backstoppers (not sure if that is the technical name, but if there is no air flowing the valve shuts off so no air can flow back into the cab. Anyway, because it was hanging on, the stopper had shut so all the hot air sucked through the lights was just going back into my room, and not out through the chminey!!! what a fukkin plank I am!
> 
> ...


thanks DST, and thats scary and so lucky that your problem turned out to be something so simple.
cheers~reggae


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2012)

I, too was having problems with heat and was thinking about replacing my a/c units because they weren't working right when I finally cleaned the a/c filters....they work like new units now. I change the filter on the cental a/c unit the first of every month....and I don't think to clean the window units until it's almost too late.....where's my common sense?


cof


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

did someone say common sense on a growing fourm.lol My mate said to me, if I knew what I know now when I first started growing I'd still fuck up. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm still cocking up years on, lol nothing overly major touch wood. Probably means I'm due a catastrophe...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm still cocking up years on, lol nothing overly major touch wood. Probably means I'm due a catastrophe...


Most of mine are down to good old fashioned laziness. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

mine are nearly always drink related. i don;t touch the plants now if i've had a drink, which is rarer nowadays. Pr0n inbound


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

I cant be arsed when Ive had a drink......again laziness. Hahaha you've just reminded me the last time I done a plant inspection while intoxicated......I fell through the hatch for the loft. Do u remember the pic of the massive bruises on my arms where I managed to catch myself. (by pure fluke I may add) Proper sore for a few weeks though


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh aye Don......canny escape the jakey gene. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

aye true that man, i was forever bending and snapping things thinking i was LSTing them. like balls i was fuckin High Stress Training more like.

that's me chopped down, last one this morning, could have done with another week but the others are done. DOG is currently stinking the lot out, I've gaffer taped the grow door shut the whole downstairs was lifting this morning.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

My DOGs were pretty bad to, mixed in with livers - lethal. Ive just put them in to dry in the grow room and letting the CF's and ozone do their thing. Had a peek in this morning, looks like someone has robbed 5oz. lol Lets find a strain that loses little weight when drying. Infact is their a strain that does this. Would be a golden nugget of a strain to find. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

golden goose hunt! i don't think such a thing exists.

i'm doing the same thing. ideally a drying chamber at the right temp n humidity would be lovely. it's have to be in the dining room which would cause a few issues with 'she who must be obeyed'


----------



## X13 (Aug 8, 2012)

reggaerican: mad plants bro, how did you fix your root rot? can someone fill me in i would like to know

budolskie: man it's rather harsh to cut the leaves like that when they are so small bro, do you get much change in growth/


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> golden goose hunt! i don't think such a thing exists.
> 
> i'm doing the same thing. ideally a drying chamber at the right temp n humidity would be lovely. it's have to be in the dining room which would cause a few issues with 'she who must be obeyed'


Just give her a wad, seems to keep the quiet for a while. 

I was going to get one of these and experiment - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Improved-Integrated-Purifier-Economical/dp/B007BAOB84/ref=pd_sim_sbs_d_3


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 8, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Well looks like I saved the day and today is officially day 1 of flower...


YESSSSS, nice work dude.


----------



## X13 (Aug 8, 2012)

sillybilly, if you know the weight of your pre-dryed bud man and compare it to after, list up the result and we can all do the same and search for a good weight strain, even if say it does not yeild so well anyhow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

Ace of spades


Psycho Killer, JTR Dom

DOG Kush


Soma Amethyst


last one could have done with another week in the oven but c'est la vie...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just give her a wad, seems to keep the quiet for a while.
> 
> I was going to get one of these and experiment - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Improved-Integrated-Purifier-Economical/dp/B007BAOB84/ref=pd_sim_sbs_d_3


doesn't look 3 bad that billy. 

aye a handbag or a pair of shoes here n there goes a long way eh...


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 8, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


> ace of spades
> 
> View attachment 2286535View attachment 2286529View attachment 2286530
> psycho killer, jtr dom
> ...


they all look bomb


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Not a bad idea X13, although I can probably tell you now that if you found that strain it would more than likely have the initials PP in it somewhere...Power Plant in otherwords...or some other commercial gash like Big Bud.


X13 said:


> sillybilly, if you know the weight of your pre-dryed bud man and compare it to after, list up the result and we can all do the same and search for a good weight strain, even if say it does not yeild so well anyhow





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ace of spades
> 
> View attachment 2286535View attachment 2286529View attachment 2286530
> Psycho Killer, JTR Dom
> ...


Noice Donald!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

cheers bruseph. little bit burnt here and there but not too much the flush should sort it.

can you see them as pics or links. RIU is really doing my nut of late, used to be able to copy and paste a post ne bother now it appears i have to re upload the pics each time unless i create an album on here.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

i can see pics ok. 

check to see that html is turned on in your user cp maybe??


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Good idea on the weight loss. Lets do it, lets find the golden egg.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

if you can see them i guess its fine!? will do though


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

we can call the strain the golden goose,people will still know its power plant though!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Hahahahaha........u might b suprised D


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

Better late than never... Here's some current 600 pics. Feel free to peep their history below or give some feedbags I mean feedback. 
View attachment 2286724View attachment 2286725View attachment 2286726View attachment 2286727View attachment 2286728View attachment 2286729View attachment 2286730View attachment 2286731View attachment 2286732View attachment 2286733View attachment 2286734View attachment 2286735View attachment 2286736View attachment 2286737View attachment 2286738


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice nixact, what you growing there?

Here's the cab today.





















PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COME AND JOIN MY NEW THREAD: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552306-deep-blue-f3-f4.html#post7832045

Peace,

DST


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 8, 2012)

Don those all look awesome, and that psycho killer just looks so crazy! I love it!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 8, 2012)

Wutup my sixers well here my clones when I put them in 2 and a haalf weeks, and now!.lol thought I would post my face


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 8, 2012)

budolskie said:


> quick few pics of the clones i got other day iv had them under 600hps for 6 days now, il be happy with 2 healthy ones to scrog in my 3x3 cuboard but will probs be more i think only 3 gona die out the 11... what yous recon,
> the first 2 pics are of the healthiest 4 the 2nd 2 pics are the 2nd healthiest 4 the 5th pic is the 3 i think that will die 6th is the mall together


I think you will have about 5 live on you with some care...



X13 said:


> reggaerican: mad plants bro, how did you fix your root rot? can someone fill me in i would like to know/


I just did a violent flush of all the roots with a hose, and then I soaked the roots in h202 for 30 min.. repeeted this 3 times and they are looking way beter now


Shwagbag said:


> YESSSSS, nice work dude.


right on shwagbag it was a scary ride for a while but looks like I will make it..


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice vert Mr. in the shorter more developed SCROG I have power kush, gdp, and ak48 
In the second taller Scrog I have blue dream, sour grapes, blueberry, and a sad ass purple pinecone.....
I didnt label my pics this morning did I? Lol

But yeah...im hoping for .60 g/ watt for my first grow we will see. Might be a little short on the first screen but the second will be g2g. 



DST said:


> Nice nixact, what you growing there?
> 
> Here's the cab today.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool strains, and blow me if someone hasn't come up with a strain called Sour Grapes, lmfao. Some of us had a thing going that we were going to call a strain that name but it was just childish, those who know will probably laugh.....will they give themselves up by Like-ING the post? Lol. 

Did I ever mention that I love beer as well!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Cool strains, and blow me if someone hasn't come up *with a strain called Sour Grapes, lmfao.* Some of us had a thing going that we were going to call a strain that name but it was just childish, those who know will probably laugh.....will they give themselves up by Like-ING the post? Lol.
> 
> Did I ever mention that I love beer as well!


I would have to say green crack, is the crazy's name for me, and some grow forums, banned my strain on there forum because of that name, lol?

lol, back in 2003, me and my wife would call are bud green crack, because we always wanted weed $$

Here's my strains list ''yeah I know




'' green crack, purple kush, master kush, white widow, tangerine kush, tangrine dream, I.F? blue dreem, blueberry, banana diesel, *sour grape*, gdp, granddaddy purple kush, sweet og kush, Atomic northern lights, girl scout cookies, cherry pie, blue cheese, barney lsd-cut still? skunk? strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 8, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I would have to say green crack, is the crazy's name for me, and some grow forms, ban my stain on there forum because of that name, lol?
> 
> lol, back in 2003, me and my wife would call are bud green crack, because we always wanted weed $$
> 
> ...


you have as many strains as I do, just all different ones...we might need to do some swapping some time.....


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Cool strains, and blow me if someone hasn't come up with a strain called Sour Grapes, lmfao. Some of us had a thing going that we were going to call a strain that name but it was just childish, those who know will probably laugh.....will they give themselves up by Like-ING the post? Lol.
> 
> Did I ever mention that I love beer as well!




So wait... I don't to blow you right... Since there is in fact a strain called sour grapes. Lol... Yeah its supposed to taste like sour ggggrrrrrr apes.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2012)

I got some clones of sour grapes a while back and everyone loved it. I wish I had kept it around because I've been unable to find it again down here. Good yielder that looked great and smoked great


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 8, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I got some clones of sour grapes a while back and everyone loved it. I wish I had kept it around because I've been unable to find it again down here. *Good yielder that looked great and smoked great*


got this indoor and out.

I see indoors it is, right off the bat!Pic with me, is with sour grape.

smoked some from a club here not to long ago.Does have a candy sour taste


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice, yeah my sour grapes really exploded during initial flower period. I wasn't planning on keeping the strain but when that huge Cola shoot blew up I had to take one. Haven't had a chance to smoke before so i'm looking forward to trying the strain.


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

I could be wrong but I think there is a sour grape strain and sour grapes strain...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2012)

I grew Sour Grape. Not sure if Sour GrapeS is different. Mine was Sour D X Purple Elephant. Wasn't a big yielder. Smelled nice though, nothing like grapes, but nice.


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I grew Sour Grape. Not sure if Sour GrapeS is different. Mine was Sour D X Purple Elephant. Wasn't a big yielder. Smelled nice though, nothing like grapes, but nice.


Yeah sour grapeS is sour d and grape ape... This the sour grape flavor.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

more like breakfast cereal then?


jigfresh said:


> I grew Sour Grape. Not sure if Sour GrapeS is different. Mine was Sour D X Purple Elephant. Wasn't a big yielder. Smelled nice though, nothing like grapes, but nice.


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

Mystery quote: "I'll eyeball an eighth from outerspace"


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> more like breakfast cereal then?


Just like fruity pebbles mate. With a hint of fruit loops. And makes me think back to the days of fruit island cereal. mmmmm the good old days.

[youtube]dkzKFtD11Uw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

heard it but syntaxes are misfiring at the moment.


nixact said:


> Mystery quote: "I'll eyeball an eighth from outerspace"





jigfresh said:


> Just like fruity pebbles mate. With a hint of fruit loops. And makes me think back to the days of fruit island cereal. mmmmm the good old days.
> 
> [youtube]dkzKFtD11Uw[/youtube]


need to get me some fruity pebbles, just so I know what you lot are talking about, lol.

wish Mrs DST luck, she's off for an interview tomorrow. We role played the interview (although she wasn't up for getting dressed up, lol) and she's been sitting for hours writing shit up and researching!!! hectic chick.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

hey shnkrmn, good to see ya bru, and all looks green in those pics you found!!! obviously someone who knows a ting or twee.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2012)

If you go out of your way, fruity pebbles would be the best to get. That smell really encapsulates a lot of the hints of smells in many strains. I'll say this, you will probably not make it through the box. It's basically a box of sugar.

Good luck to Mrs. D. I don't even know what the job is, but I'm pretty sure she'll get it. How exciting!!!


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

In regards to fruiti pebbles... I as a young teen came home one night after what well call a colorful evening, and chowed down on a Box of pebbles. When returning the bowl to the kitchen my father said ... Wtf? I then proceeded to throw said pebbles up on him. 

Fruti pebbles. Better going down than up.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2012)

Found some pics of the Sour Grapes I grew. This was the clone I got from a dispensary and I grew a few others out from cuttings I took off of this one.
It's the one on the left in that 2nd pic.

I was using CFL for veg back then and started flower a 400HPS but got my 1st 600  somewhere in that time so I know it finished under a 6.


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 8, 2012)

nirvana raspberry cough at 38 days 12/12
i dunno about this one. what do you guys think? the smell is nice


----------



## nixact (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks frosty monkey. Mmmm frosty.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Fruity pebbles must smell rank if it smells like a lot of weed, lol.....I'll give it a bash if I find it though!
I have a big sweet tooth so that shouldn't be too much of an issue.


jigfresh said:


> If you go out of your way, fruity pebbles would be the best to get. That smell really encapsulates a lot of the hints of smells in many strains. I'll say this, you will probably not make it through the box. It's basically a box of sugar.
> 
> Good luck to Mrs. D. I don't even know what the job is, but I'm pretty sure she'll get it. How exciting!!!


The company called her up after she sent her portfolio to them months ago.....fingers crossed they can afford her



nixact said:


> In regards to fruiti pebbles... I as a young teen came home one night after what well call a colorful evening, and chowed down on a Box of pebbles. When returning the bowl to the kitchen my father said ... Wtf? I then proceeded to throw said pebbles up on him.
> 
> Fruti pebbles. Better going down than up.


LMFAO!!!!!!



Dezracer said:


> Found some pics of the Sour Grapes I grew. This was the clone I got from a dispensary and I grew a few others out from cuttings I took off of this one.
> It's the one on the left in that 2nd pic.
> View attachment 2287515View attachment 2287516View attachment 2287517
> I was using CFL for veg back then and started flower a 400HPS but got my 1st 600  somewhere in that time so I know it finished under a 6.


The virgin 600 grow, they looks pretty good Dez, can you remember if they gave you the sour grapes as well? 



monkeybones said:


> nirvana raspberry cough at 38 days 12/12
> i dunno about this one. what do you guys think? the smell is nice
> 
> View attachment 2287581


i agree with nitax, frosty wencharamma moneky!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

mystery quote is from weeds, nancy's dealer.


----------



## nixact (Aug 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mystery quote is from weeds, nancy's dealer.


Haylia fosho. The show's gotten a little weird over the years but... It sure was cool when a tv show about growing came on years ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

never really watched past the first season. it suffered from lostitus i.e they just churn it out till the viewing figures dip then have a really poor ending which ties nothing up. lost, prison break all the same even breaking bad tho i like that one, it still went into ridiculous stuff. that said my guilty pleasure is getting ripped and watching true blood hahahaaa that's so bonkers it's great, main character in a vampire show called sucky baaahahaha


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 9, 2012)

what up all you 6ix'ers.a lil sour grapes(aka grapestomper) from last week


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

thats some real nice pr0n, all this talk of sour grapes is making me want to get on the chianti


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2012)

all them grapes.............mmmmmm


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 9, 2012)

Strains &#8250;  Sour Grapes  
[h=1]Sour Grapes[/h] 

By Mark Wunder | June 04, 2012 01:50:22 AM CDT





Classification: Indica-dominant hybrid
Growing Environment: Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse
Flowering Time: 7 - 8 weeks
Yield: 650 to 800 grams/square yard
THC Content: High
Medical Uses: Chronic pain relief, loss of appetite, migraines, arthritis, insomnia, nausea, depression, anxiety
Breeder: Apothecary Genetics
*Cannabissearch.com Buzz Rating: The inhale is packed with sweet, wet, sour and piney flavors. The smoke expansion on this bud is minimal to none, with a sweet, thick exhale tasting like white grapes in the early stages of fermentation. The effect of Sour Grapes is noticeable immediately but slowly creeps and builds into a pleasantly intense body high with notable cerebral stimulation.*


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 9, 2012)

She def sounds like a winner to me!


Where do you find seeds for this strain?...I see a few different versions out there btw...one Urkel based one GDP, and one claims grape ape, all say crossed with either chemdawg or sour diesel. So this strain sounds like a hit or miss with so many varieties out there.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Most strains are Bassman to be fair. Lol, my phone keeps changing your name to Batman.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Most strains are Bassman to be fair. Lol, my phone keeps changing your name to Batman.


Haha love it


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Strains &#8250;  Sour Grapes
> *Sour Grapes*
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to ask my grower friend where he go the seeds, as I just took cuts from his 6 foot, Sour grape plant.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Im Back........ just wondering if anyone still follows my thread, if any of you are then i will continue to post and update you all with what has been happening. Stay High


----------



## nixact (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah i'm pretty much all clone. but i'm pretty sure you could google that shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 9, 2012)

I cant locate any seeds, Ill find it though.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Mrs DST's interview went well. She met the head of the Design group for this company and waxed with him a bit, as well as the head recruiter (this was all in another city). So she needs to wait and then start seeing people in our city, ffs. I know how this company work and they interview the death out of you. she is pricey as well which I told her was just one of those things, sometime younger peeps come along and can do the same job for less cash. We remain positive.

In my joy of getting the stinkoid room atmosphere back to reasonable atmospheric proportions, I decided to fire up the 3rd light. Of course being a stoned twat and rushing out to have beer this afternoon, I didn't really check the timer to see it was actually on timer mode, lmfao......so yeh, the light was still on when I came home. Whatever!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Im a nightmare with timers. Blow them up, cant set them. Infact me and electricity just dont see eye to eye


----------



## supchaka (Aug 9, 2012)

Wanna hear about my awesome day!? Well for starters I had to work all god damn day. To make it even sweeter it was in a warehouse that was 97.8 degrees the last time I checked. 98 degrees in a building is nothing like 98 degrees outside, let me tell ya! Ok so I get to drive home in a pile of traffic, having to go 30 minutes past home to pick up the wife cuz my car is in the dealer. Dealer closed cuz I was too late, ok we'll get it in the morning. So I finally get home just now to find 3 of my damn fem seedlings cooked in the awesome California heat today! The kandy kush, afrodite and fruity chronic all took a crispy digger, along with one of my other 4 clones. 


My plans have quickly been altered as I hurried to start some reg seeds, I have no choice but to veg them in hopes I'll get a fem or 3. Maybe I'll just get some clones off CL. ugh such a shitty end to a shitty day.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 9, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Wanna hear about my awesome day!? Well for starters I had to work all god damn day. To make it even sweeter it was in a warehouse that was 97.8 degrees the last time I checked. 98 degrees in a building is nothing like 98 degrees outside, let me tell ya! Ok so I get to drive home in a pile of traffic, having to go 30 minutes past home to pick up the wife cuz my car is in the dealer. Dealer closed cuz I was too late, ok we'll get it in the morning. So I finally get home just now to find 3 of my damn fem seedlings cooked in the awesome California heat today! The kandy kush, afrodite and fruity chronic all took a crispy digger, along with one of my other 4 clones.
> 
> 
> My plans have quickly been altered as I hurried to start some reg seeds, I have no choice but to veg them in hopes I'll get a fem or 3. Maybe I'll just get some clones off CL. ugh such a shitty end to a shitty day.


Sorry about yer day bro. Mine wasnt too great either honestly.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

supchaka said:


> all took a crispy digger.


that's a great saying though! crispy digger, lol....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2012)

DST said:


> that's a great saying though! crispy digger, lol....


So is......"get the drinks in, your round" Im staying at Bloemgracht Apartment 1643, any ideas where it is


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2012)

sixstring2112 said:


> what up all you 6ix'ers.a lil sour grapes(aka grapestomper) from last week


Nice i was just gonna comment on that strain Grape Stomper aka Sour Grapes if im not mistaking are the same thing. I have a Grape Stomper aka Sour Grapes in Veg that im making a mom. Very nice pheno looks about the same as mine


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

that's not something people need to say in my company lad.


supersillybilly said:


> So is......"get the drinks in, your round" Im staying at Bloemgracht Apartment 1643, any ideas where it is


i thought you were staying at the Dr's hook up apartment?


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

oh, and that's in the Jordaan area of Amsterdam so very convenient for meeting me at the Grey Area!

why didn't you rent that other place? at least you can smoke there. I just checked your gaff and it said: Rokin niet toegestaan (SMOKE AND WE CHOP YER BAWS OFF!)


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2012)

I
so
need
a
trip
to
the
dam of amster


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2012)

friday afternoon smoke up in the grey area sounds like the right thing to be doing. hope you have your smoking chest on you billy

me 
too
hot
sause!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

ah ken ghb, you've had me on my toes a couple of times saying you would be over? All i got was to meet one of yer mates, and that was for about 20 seconds, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2012)

DST said:


> oh, and that's in the Jordaan area of Amsterdam so very convenient for meeting me at the Grey Area!
> 
> why didn't you rent that other place? at least you can smoke there. I just checked your gaff and it said: Rokin niet toegestaan (SMOKE AND WE CHOP YER BAWS OFF!)


There was a load of drama, something about the guys house burning down and he has to stay there and didnt know if he would vecate in time


----------



## nixact (Aug 10, 2012)

@ SupChakka - That shit's wrong. Sorry. 

I posted an update to my journal, here are some of the pics:

View attachment 2289470View attachment 2289473View attachment 2289477View attachment 2289480View attachment 2289484View attachment 2289487View attachment 2289488View attachment 2289489View attachment 2289490View attachment 2289491View attachment 2289492View attachment 2289493View attachment 2289494View attachment 2289495View attachment 2289496


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2012)

DST said:


> ah ken ghb, you've had me on my toes a couple of times saying you would be over? All i got was to meet one of yer mates, and that was for about 20 seconds, lol.



i know, i hate it when people say they will do things and then don't, not normally me. i was over in jan but i kinda got sidetracked with a couple of lads who hadn't been the dam before.

i'd love to come over for the cup maybe and experience it before big brother clamps down.


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 10, 2012)

hi everyone ive just set up my 600w hps for flowering.only got one plant in there at the minute pineapple Thai.But soon to add afghan kush and exodus cheese.So can i be in the 600 club??? AWW please,please


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 10, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> hi everyone ive just set up my 600w hps for flowering.only got one plant in there at the minute pineapple Thai.But soon to add afghan kush and exodus cheese.So can i be in the 600 club??? AWW please,please


Since you asked so nicely....

Welcome to the club Closetgardener!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 10, 2012)

What's up everyone hope all is good just Ben busy and hot weekend is here and nothing to do time to relax,,,,, 

Everyone pics lookin good


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 10, 2012)

its fry day bitchs!!!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 10, 2012)

I decided to chop the lot a week early. The trics were milky so why not. I tell ya, making hash might be the way to go for me! 6 plants chopped and trimmed well enough in less than 30 minutes! I do value my labor and although I still gotta chop them up for the actual extraction that won't be too difficult either. I wish my plan for refilling the tent hadn't been fucked up by the 3 dying seedlings.
View attachment 2289963


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 10, 2012)

Chopped my purple kush today, FuckEN--FIRE!!

BAd part is, I only put one clone this run next run will do more. Only a 6 week flower strain! 

Might be now??????????????


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2012)

Durban Poison Almost Dry


Star Killer OG
Day 48
View attachment 2290039View attachment 2290043View attachment 2290045View attachment 2290046View attachment 2290048View attachment 2290049


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2012)

Right a few of whats shakin round here.

lovin the oil

Sour Cherry Cheese
Don Gin and Tons, Smelly Cherry X C4xCB

C4xCB x Greenhouses UK Cheese


----------



## supchaka (Aug 10, 2012)

There's so much room now! Hopefully these clones will be vegging around the time the seeds are coming up or I'll just pick up some others. I'm running it 75% power at 18/6 for now. Id run it 50% but this just keeps the electric bill the same. I'll be starting a couple of my own fem seeds in a few weeks too
View attachment 2290237


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2012)

I know how you feel lad. When I start off I just want to keep filling it up until it's all green again, but then slowly realise the plants are going to double in size and that there's gonna be trouble ahead, lol. It'll be no time before they are filling out.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Morning guys, you grow trees Hem....infact not trees....hedges. Weather report D????? I checked online and it looks a bit pissy.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 11, 2012)

*

First indoor grow..new grow room I built 
Room is 4'3" x 12'ish x 7'+ tall..one 600W light
So I'm in the evening of my 8th night in 12/12.
My four girls are now about 36" tall and over 24" wide each. Almost too big for the width of my room. Perfect really but there's no way for me to get to the back of my room without moving a plant or two which is no biggie being I turn each plant at least every other day a 1/3 turn(ish).
I can't believe how much I've learned over these past 9-10 weeks.
I let them go exactly two months to the day in veg state leaving the lights on 24 hours. Can't say that hurt them but I have a feeling it might have been over-kill. Not sure, but like I said..didn't hurt..mighta been a good thing. Hard to know. Nothing to compare it to..yet.
Been using a small humidifier in the veg state trying to keep the room up to about 65-+ RH on average
The flower stage is harder to deal with. I have my dehumidifier on 24/7 and it never shuts off set at 40% RH.Seems to average on my hydrometer at around 45-50+- % unless I run the dehumidifier on a higher speed which dries things out too fast..ugh The hassle is it dries out my soil pretty fast. I seem to have been watering them every day now. They are in "air-pots" so that has them drying out faster than normal in of themselves but I think these pots are really good...I think. again..nothing to compare it to...yet.
Been following FF nute schedule almost to the T with good results. If anything I lean on the lighter side in how much I use but pretty close to what they call for. I'm using the 3 liquids and the three powder solubles. The powder solubles I should have a long time...being you use so little.
The air temps are now hovering over 85deg unless I keep the door partially which I do during the day and that gets it down to around 80ish. 
The cool tube is now about only a foot over the tops of my girls....not bad, huh!? If it gets hotter than 88-90 I'll have to take them off the milk crates they're on and put em on the floor and lower the light a hair...I'm now only about 6" under my light with no problem..good circulation!
Water has been 100% rain water I've been collecting in spackle buckets I strain through two layers of vinyl screening I keep next to em'. I don't even think thats necessary but can't hurt. So far it's been awesome so...
The flowering is amazing now!!! I have a gazillion flowers coming up all over the place!! I even came up with the idea of twisting up some wire and bending a reverse hook onto each end to stretch between close branches to push em' apart letting more light in. Great idea...thank you...lol.....I'm using the USHIOs HiLUX GRO bulb (600Watts) $70+- on Amazon...97,000 Lumens!!! Fucking awesome!!Great seller too!Sent out the first bulb stupidly in a bag with one wrap of bubble wrap around it..totally smashed. Contacted him right away and he sent another out in a box the way it should have come in the first place First Class so it was at my door in a few days. I'll keep using him. We had good communication.

What else...Oh yeh...the Beneficial Nematodes I was sent the dude sent out in 95 deg heat...no ice packs..Doubted they were alive. Contacted him and he credited my acct no more questions asked and said I should try it anyway which I did but no way were they alive b/c I have quite a few gnats around my airpots but I'm hanging lots of fly paper which seem to do the trick pretty well. Cheap enough..easy enough. Been hanging them off the light on wire with a heavy washer at the end to hold em' down from the wind from my fan. I'm using wire all over the place...Awesome idea! I hang my hydrometer at the top of my plant height with it from my light hood. the price on Amazon seems to be going up and down on that hydrometer from about $15-$22. Might need to snag a cpl more if I see it go back down to $15ish.
I also think the Mycorr worked pretty well too..I'd always use that...I have plenty left..
Well thats about it for now on my four girls. Next is how to stake the buds up once the heft starts..it's getting kinda crowded in there






'bout 7-8 weeks in veg mode (photos w/lights on)-->'bout 3 daze into 12/12(photo w/lights off)--> 'bout 8 daze into 12/12 (lights off)-->plants are about 36" tall now




and super lush




Better not get too much bigger. I figure they still grow for another week or two...heights no biggie but the width???gulp!
​
​
Next grow I need a second ballast'n reflector for sure to take advantage of the room size...and spread the girls out more...I've alctually got some more photos to post...I'm about a week'n a half+ further in than this post above..It's looking way better but a bit more crowded..ugh..but not horribly crowded...yet...just put stakes in pots today and tied the branches up which is holding them back but crowding the center a hair from light..not horribly but....*


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome new members....you have some good looking grows.

doobie brother and duchie
you've been quiet, are you okay?

I picked up Jimmy Buffet's "Live at Las Vegas" yesterday and it's a keeper.....particularly two tracts

here's one......
[video=youtube_share;5bhpryguNRc]http://youtu.be/5bhpryguNRc[/video]


smilies aren't working for me....so
peace
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2012)

......and here's the other one....
[video=youtube_share;u0oZ_BA0FaM]http://youtu.be/u0oZ_BA0FaM[/video]

peace
cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone else starting school soon? I am taking two classes starting monday. I'm nervous even though I'm sure I'll be the best student in each course. One really random fact, both my teachers have the initials Z. R.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone else starting school soon? I am taking two classes starting monday. I'm nervous even though I'm sure I'll be the best student in each course. One really random fact, both my teachers have the initials Z. R.


I'm supposed to start monday. but i havn't had time or even been motivated enough to do it. I just like you feel like i am a notch above in the knowledge section. Lol, except for math i blew math on the placement test, as soon as i saw. 6x + 3x = y type stuff started trippin me out, so i just click, click , click. lol i need some real motivation. im starting to think schooling won't pay off in the long run, i have many people around me stuck payng loans, my girl owes about 50,000 and has to pay back 375 `a month n that sucks. And just recently fix my issues with federal financial aid and dont wanna dig a deeper hole. sh sucks.


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2012)

Spoke to heads up briefly he says to say HI! to every one here so Hi every one here from Headsup. Ive done a few re-visits to collage for various courses and the thing is everyone or mostly every one else is just left school and painfully young lol. Oh and Mexico have scored against Brazil already in the final of the Olympic football. Get IN


----------



## nixact (Aug 11, 2012)

What up sixers, so I need a little advise please. 

Yesterday I added a couple of Exhale CO2 bags to the room to help boost production. I know you want to keep your ppm around 1500ppm and it takes those bags some time to build up the CO2 content. I've been using 2 600w air cooled HPS's with a 400cfm fan. 

The way I figure it if that fans circulating the room air I'll never have any benefit from the CO2 bags. So...

I tried killing the fan during the lights on period. The temp jumped from my normal 72 degrees to 82 in an hour. 

How do I resolve this? I have a central AC vent that leads into the room but still the temp rised. How do people who use CO2 keep their temps down, or keep the CO2 ppm up? 

Help would be awesome thanks so much. If I missed anything let me know... poliitely or I'll shit in your Fuity Pebbles.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2012)

People either time them with fans off or run a sealed system.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2012)

Run an AC unit dedicated to your grow andseal up the room. That's the ideal solution anyway but there are lots of people that use those exhale bags with roms that arent sealed. The bags will still help but you won't see anything drastic.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh and going back to the Sour Grapes, the one I had was an Oaksterdam strain that was said to be clone only and I never found seeds whne I was looking so I'm not sure if it's the same as what everyone is talking about.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm supposed to start monday. but i havn't had time or even been motivated enough to do it. I just like you feel like i am a notch above in the knowledge section. Lol, except for math i blew math on the placement test, as soon as i saw. 6x + 3x = y type stuff started trippin me out, so i just click, click , click. lol i need some real motivation. im starting to think schooling won't pay off in the long run, i have many people around me stuck payng loans, my girl owes about 50,000 and has to pay back 375 `a month n that sucks. And just recently fix my issues with federal financial aid and dont wanna dig a deeper hole. sh sucks.


That's a bummer bro. Motivation is a tricky thing sometimes. Sucks about the placement test, at least you didn't do too good and get put in classes that are too hard for you.  Shame we don't live down the street... I was a math tutor for years.

And I feel you on owing money for nada. I owe $25,000+ on a masters degree I didn't even finish... not that it would have done me any good if I got it. Now we pay $230 a month to remind me what a dumb twat I was in my early twenties.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2012)

I went ahead and brought the 2 plants I started outside into the tent. Don't know what they are but what do I got to lose. I put one in a 1 gal smart pot and the other in a 3. My other plants will all go into 2 gal smart pots. Should be for some good comparisons. I should add my 3 gal isn't a smart pot brand, its "square roots" and are way mislabeled. Their 3g is more like 5 so I didn't fill it to the edge. Once the clones are actually vegging I'll put them into their next homes.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 11, 2012)

If u want to do co2 I suggest u get the proper equipment and make Shure ur get a ppm monitor u dnt want to be in there if co2 is high it can be very bad for u pass out and die type bad not to scare ya but it is a gas. And u pretty much want a sealed room with co2 .....but anything helps .reason I say this is I've tried the co2 buckets exhale bags ect they just dnt show enough or any improvement to me to keep using them....
We just set up co2 in 2 rooms and c a major diffrence over the bags and contraptions


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 11, 2012)

<is mathematically retarded


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's a bummer bro. Motivation is a tricky thing sometimes. Sucks about the placement test, at least you didn't do too good and get put in classes that are too hard for you.  Shame we don't live down the street... I was a math tutor for years.
> 
> And I feel you on owing money for nada. I owe $25,000+ on a masters degree I didn't even finish... not that it would have done me any good if I got it. Now we pay $230 a month to remind me what a dumb twat I was in my early twenties.


Lol we call her bill a reminder of her late teens, 50,000 and never finished, blows.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2012)

I was taking calculus in 10th grade, but I quit going to school at all, and they just kept passing me. I dropped out and went and got a GED. I placed from the 82th to the 97th percentiles on all subjects. I cannot even remember more than basic algebra now though lol. I can still do things like 235 x 47 in my head though with a lot of concentration (some days I am smart and some days I am dumb as dirt). I have a severe memory problem now, and use to have an almost photographic memory. What happened lol?


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was taking calculus in 10th grade, but I quit going to school at all, and they just kept passing me. I dropped out and went and got a GED. I placed from the 82th to the 97th percentiles on all subjects. I cannot even remember more than basic algebra now though lol. I can still do things like 235 x 47 in my head though with a lot of concentration (some days I am smart and some days I am dumb as dirt). I have a severe memory problem now, and use to have an almost photographic memory. What happened lol?


Lmao I can relate so much...was taking AP classes in high school when I was 12...physics, macro and micro economics, and literature & comp...have had a college reading level since 10 years old! I feel significantly dumber now, and my 12 year old self would probably find the 'now' me to be an idiot . All that stuff is really only useful in school though...real life involves a different skill set...like calculating how to get the highest while saving the most weed, and how to avoid the cops . Seriously though, they don't teach us the things we really need to know...like how to have a healthy relationship with yourself and the people around you, how to raise kids, how to be a good partner, how to maintain finances, how to protect yourself from a heavy handed government, or how to be self-sustainable. So much for public education.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was taking calculus in 10th grade, but I quit going to school at all, and they just kept passing me. I dropped out and went and got a GED. I placed from the 82th to the 97th percentiles on all subjects. I cannot even remember more than basic algebra now though lol. I can still do things like 235 x 47 in my head though with a lot of concentration (some days I am smart and some days I am dumb as dirt). I have a severe memory problem now, and use to have an almost photographic memory. What happened lol?


My problem comes when letter join numbers, and numbers are no longer whole like i like em, lol. i finished HS two years early, from a private/alternative school. so it has been almost 10 years since i graduaTed and im only 25. i think im ready now tried college before but only class i went to was cafe. hopefully i remember enough


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not sure they teach you that stuff in private education either. In fact, I'd venture to say you learn that stuff better at public school where real life hits you in the face earlier. I know I learned where to deal with, and avoid, authority figures in public school. lol

I think the best part about school is being around a bunch of people trying to make themselves better. Whether or not anyone is actually accomplishing that is another story.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 11, 2012)

<has still never used algebra IRL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not sure they teach you that stuff in private education either. In fact, I'd venture to say you learn that stuff better at public school where real life hits you in the face earlier. I know I learned where to deal with, and avoid, authority figures in public school. lol
> 
> I think the best part about school is being around a bunch of people trying to make themselves better. Whether or not anyone is actually accomplishing that is another story.


it depends on the type of private. Mine was an alternative military academy ran by the state. pretty much public but you had to be accepted(forced). I believe they are teaching all the wrong things though. Or there are plenty of people just taking up useless courses and majors, i wanna make sure i will get to use my degree if i get it.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2012)

My problem is I suffer from PTSD. The psychologist told me as a self preservation thing my brain suppresses traumatic events. My problem is that my brain is blocking everything I think and wont stop lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2012)

I was that dumb smart guy that could sit in class,, do no homework and get an A on every test. Problem was since I never did homework I had average grades and never wanted to go to school or participate in anything unless it involved my skateboard, my car, RC planes or all combined. Energy up dropping out, getting a GED and hitting a trade school.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol, does weed kill braincells? j/p


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I was that dumb smart guy that could sit in class,, do no homework and get an A on every test. Problem was since I never did homework I had average grades and never wanted to go to school or participate in anything unless it involved my skateboard, my car, RC planes or all combined. Energy up dropping out, getting a GED and hitting a trade school.


Dude I was the exact same. I got aA's on tests and did no homework and went 1 or 2 days a week lol. They passed me and even raised my courses based solely on my tests. I went to HIT Heald Institute of Technology a few yrs after my GED.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, does weed kill braincells? j/p


I think shorty term memory only, but I dont know for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I was that dumb smart guy that could sit in class,, do no homework and get an A on every test. Problem was since I never did homework I had average grades and never wanted to go to school or participate in anything unless it involved my skateboard, my car, RC planes or all combined. Energy up dropping out, getting a GED and hitting a trade school.


i was you. except i was kicked out. i can take a pic of a 2nd grade report card where it says i'm obviously ahead of the other kids, just never put forth the effort. When i found that i was like damn i been like this. in 9th grade in biology they used to call me 'narcolepsy' if wasn't sleep i wasn't there, but i passed. i tried trade school(auto mechanics) but the second year they dropped my major so i took up welding, and then stopped.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys, you grow trees Hem....infact not trees....hedges. Weather report D????? I checked online and it looks a bit pissy.


THanks SSB!! I do love a hedge.

How the weather over your way SSB

You headin over to the Dam?


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think shorty term memory only, but I dont know for sure.


Weed does kill brain cells, but the ones that cause cancer . Short term memory is a side effect, not death of cells.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> THanks SSB!! I do love a hedge.
> 
> How the weather over your way SSB
> 
> You headin over to the Dam?


Yeah Im over 2morrow. Weather is just the usual. If you dont like the weather in Scotland wait 5mins


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yeah Im over 2morrow. Weather is just the usual. If you dont like the weather in Scotland wait 5mins


Good travels Mate!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just got electrocuted watering my tree outside. The faucet is by an outlet that has a cord running to the wall. Not my genius wiring. Anyway one of the dogs I guess was chewing on it. The cord was wrapped around under the hose. When I turned the water off I heard a "phook" sound. Then I thought We were having an earthquake and then I realized I was being shocked from the metal faucet...my left hand and forearm are all tingly feeling now, and my bp feels kinda high lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2012)

been due one of these for a while now, Bass lol. Nice one, I think you surpassed yourself this time!



bassman999 said:


> I just got electrocuted watering my tree outside. The faucet is by an outlet that has a cord running to the wall. Not my genius wiring. Anyway one of the dogs I guess was chewing on it. The cord was wrapped around under the hose. When I turned the water off I heard a "phook" sound. Then I thought We were having an earthquake and then I realized I was being shocked from the metal faucet...my left hand and forearm are all tingly feeling now, and my bp feels kinda high lol.


Weather was shite this morning, and then sunbathing material from lunchtime onwards. Same tomorrow.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

So just dont wake up until pm then, that what your saying D. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2012)

Depends what yer like. I get up early, do what needs to be done, get baked, then fall asleep in the sun if possible.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Im an early bird to m8.....think its incase I miss something


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, does weed kill braincells? j/p


I used to know this one


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2012)

peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2012)

What up 600! 

Those are looking mouthwatering, D. Looks like the fun is just getting started, too 

Thought I'd throw up a lil sumpin' from my garden for once. Sour Flower that I just transplanted today into a 3 gallon smartie with some Super Soil. I'm anticipating having to do a little bit of supplemental feeding, but nothing a little tea can't fix. I feel like she's just turned the corner, and might be entering flowering. I've noticed a big spurt of vegetive growth, but you never know... could just be she's happy in her little spot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 11, 2012)

D your babies are always beautiful
how long should i reveg before taking a few cuttings? i f*cked up and miss out on taking clones so i am revegging the brazil, m kush and ex cheese hoping to takes a few healthy clones. i am such a seedling slayer


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2012)

You don't need to reveg the donor plant. You can take cuttings during flower and after they root, they will reveg under 20-24hrs light. I've done it many times and as long as you let them reveg before flowering them they will flower like normal. If you don't give them enough time though, the growth will stop anf they will return to flower giving you little single cola plants that don't produce a whole lot.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, does weed kill braincells? j/p


Actually there was some study that found it stimulated growth of new brain cells in damaged brains.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 12, 2012)

purple kush


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2012)

Is it me or is that the weirdest purple kush? what happened cali? looks like someone chopped the top of the plant off, or is that just a wee tester nug?

Sunnyboy, Dez is spot on, you can take clones from flowering plants anytime, just revegg the clone.

I took a couple of snips from my tomatoe plant about 2 days ago. Just plopped them in some water, 2 days later freaking roots galore











Potted up the Deep Blues this morning. Pics on my thread.

Peace,

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Deep blues?????? What Dat?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Is it me or is that the weirdest purple kush? what happened cali? looks like someone chopped the top of the plant off, or is that just a wee tester nug?
> 
> Sunnyboy, Dez is spot on, you can take clones from flowering plants anytime, just revegg the clone.
> 
> ...


test nug for the pic


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Deep blues?????? What Dat?


blue balls?




































j/k


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Deep blues?????? What Dat?


it's a deep purple/Livers/psychosis cross I am working on. has some indica in it though which I am trying to bring to the fore. I am working on the F4's. Here's the thread. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552306-deep-blue-f3-f4.html
It's one of BB's strains:
http://breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=1




209 Cali closet grower said:


> test nug for the pic


thought so, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Is there any DOG jizz DST. Nudge nudge hint hint


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2012)

you getting into the seed business now, Bill? lol.

depends on the type of dog jizz yer after. the feminized jizz is not for distribution I am afraid. I have some nice og kush male jizz that was used for the bx1 Dog.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

DST said:


> you getting into the seed business now, Bill? lol.
> 
> depends on the type of dog jizz yer after. the feminized jizz is not for distribution I am afraid. I have some nice og kush male jizz that was used for the bx1 Dog.


See I was going to cross with the SLH I have. Pitbull Haze. lol Would like to create something


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 12, 2012)

Alien Bomb 






























Durban Poison (Only One Jar out of 4)


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 12, 2012)

THose orange hairs really catch the light! Maybe Carrot Top would be a better name?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 12, 2012)

cosign^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 12, 2012)

Lmao thanks Fellows im finally getting that finished look ive been wanting Dense and hairs receeding turning orange. Its a great feeling to have everything working out so great in my rooms


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2012)

I didn't realize the cookie monster played goal keeper.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2012)

I was going to comment on that Jig after staring at the pics for a minute. I was just an hour behind you, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2012)

I am not an expert on storing jizz so don't know how long it keeps but I do have some from the male DOG I recently got. I want to grow out some of the Banana OG x DOG seeds to see what's up before using it on anything though. It was a healthy ass male plant though with great structure though so I'm optimistic the crosses I got will be good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I am not an expert on storing jizz so don't know how long it keeps but I do have some from the male DOG I recently got. I want to grow out some of the Banana OG x DOG seeds to see what's up before using it on anything though. It was a healthy ass male plant though with great structure though so I'm optimistic the crosses I got will be good.


Unless it is the dogBX, it is a strong hermie. i have seen on, and i had one i thoroughly impressed wit, but it wasn't male at all. just a nice looking herm. my buddy HC had one for over 6 months and i even had a clone of his, until it showed female parts too.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2012)

Mine was from old seed stock that I got from the fairy some time ago and after about 6 or 7 weeks, showed sex as a male in veg. I took cuttings, rooted them and flowered them with them all producing male flowers so I pollenated a Banana OG and a BBK, collected pollen and scrapped the DOG male. All other DOG seeds I had were female and I had one that gave me some clones that hermied. I'll grow some of these seeds out and see how they do and go from there.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2012)

I recently back crossed the Heri x Cheese with a male Herijuana too but wish I had used a cheese male instead. I'll probably do that soon too but we'll see. I am always nervous about making seeds in my room because there's always collateral damage and that hurts my budget.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2012)

Ive grown loads of dog seeds and at most I got a small handfull of seeds and none from any clones. Just planted two more and i bet ive jinxed myself and get lots of sticky white love piss.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Mine was from old seed stock that I got from the fairy some time ago and after about 6 or 7 weeks, showed sex as a male in veg. I took cuttings, rooted them and flowered them with them all producing male flowers so I pollenated a Banana OG and a BBK, collected pollen and scrapped the DOG male. All other DOG seeds I had were female and I had one that gave me some clones that hermied. I'll grow some of these seeds out and see how they do and go from there.


thats how mine was, also from seeds 2 years ago. should be dank anyhow. Me and DST went over this like 100 times.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I recently back crossed the Heri x Cheese with a male Herijuana too but wish I had used a cheese male instead. I'll probably do that soon too but we'll see. I am always nervous about making seeds in my room because there's always collateral damage and that hurts my budget.


Lol, im the same way. i love creating dank crosses and working on my own strains, but my space is limited to breeding clones n cups and not being able to fully flower males.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 12, 2012)

Sup 600, stopping in to catch up for a few. I scored some TGA Subcool genetics this weekend, pretty excited. I REALLY wanted to do Space Bomb after seeing WhoDat's amazing harvests, but after looking all of them over I chose Querkle and Vortex. All of his strains look sweet as hell. I also really wanted to try conquistador but it appears that it's been unavailable for a few years since they killed one of the parents. I hope everyone had a good weekend, mine was very relaxing which is also very rare lol. Playing catchup today, later peeps.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2012)

I just hope that if there are herm tendencies in the crosses I made, I can breed them out over time. That's if they turn out to be good anyway. Not all crosses are a success and sometimes the original strain is better than the product of the cross. That's what I've found anyway.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

Morning Sixers. Start of a nice day, lets hope it stays that way!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm off today so it's a good start for me!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

Off yer food, off yer work? what you off Sup? yer face? lol. Reminds me, wheres my wake and bake!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

[youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2012)

this video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.

wtf???


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 13, 2012)

i have been having major problems trying to controll the temp and RH in my tent. Even though i have my carbon filter with inline fan and another 5" fan circulating in my tent temps were rising as high as 49.8 degrees c. RH was really low when the light was on averaging at 20%, but when the light was off RH was hitting 99%, was causing massive concern for me although it didnt seem as thought the plants were bothered by it, i have finally overcome this issue by placing a 6" desk fan outsie my tent aimed at one of the vents, so it is now blowing fresh air into the tent. Temps are good now 22c when lights off and max 29c when on. RH is sitting between 40 and 46%. Feeding time at the zoo tonight so will take more pics when i go to visit them.

Stay high.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

bloody music that was included...piece of crap youtube.


mr west said:


> this video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
> 
> wtf???


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Incase some in here dont follow my thread, heres whats going down under my 6huuny. in a 80x80x80 tent.





















Stay High


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

holly shit, 49.8 celcius, was your skin bubbling bru? how the fuk was it getting that high. Do you have negative pressue in the tent? i.e looks like more is being sucked out than in?


GreenThumb2k10 said:


> i have been having major problems trying to controll the temp and RH in my tent. Even though i have my carbon filter with inline fan and another 5" fan circulating in my tent temps were rising as high as 49.8 degrees c. RH was really low when the light was on averaging at 20%, but when the light was off RH was hitting 99%, was causing massive concern for me although it didnt seem as thought the plants were bothered by it, i have finally overcome this issue by placing a 6" desk fan outsie my tent aimed at one of the vents, so it is now blowing fresh air into the tent. Temps are good now 22c when lights off and max 29c when on. RH is sitting between 40 and 46%. Feeding time at the zoo tonight so will take more pics when i go to visit them.
> 
> Stay high.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 13, 2012)

i know, i cringed when i saw it and nearly had to pick myself up off the floor. i have no inlet, only the outlet att to the carbon filter, so as you say more was being sucked out than in, sorted now tho with the desk fan forcing air in through a vent. this is the last flowering run im doing in that particular room, im moving my groom to a smaller room and will have an inlet and outlet set up at the window, i also plan to buy a bigger tent, keep my 80x80x80 for veg and have a 100x100 for flowering, with my back and knees getting worse than they have in ten years i need to start thinking about having a constant supply, if such a thing exists lol

Stay High


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2012)

your girls don't look half bad for that heat man. few more weeks in flower they'd have keeled over by now for sure. good luck man


----------



## fatalphenom (Aug 13, 2012)

Seein as this thread is full of 600w enthusiasts, Ive a question. Ive got 6 clones, 2 each of Master Kush, smashberry, and sour diesel. I plan on running a 600w hps; my only concern is the suggested area for flowering space. 6'x6' seems somewhat large; or is it just enough?


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2012)

the buds furthest from the light will not be as dense or have as much frost but you will be surprised how much bud you will pull from that area. you can never have too much space, just try to keep em close to the light.


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 13, 2012)

depends on how long you plan on veggin...i have a 600 and have had a whole lot more ladies up under then 6...


edit: damn im high i misread the question...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2012)

fatalphenom said:


> Seein as this thread is full of 600w enthusiasts, Ive a question. Ive got 6 clones, 2 each of Master Kush, smashberry, and sour diesel. I plan on running a 600w hps; my only concern is the suggested area for flowering space. 6'x6' seems somewhat large; or is it just enough?


6X6 is a little large, 4X4 is usually max with 3X3 preferred.

peace
cof


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2012)

6x6 is cool cuz you can have room around the plants to add fans or whatnot but certainly not wall to wall plants in that large area.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2012)

DST said:


> [youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


cool video.....where's the smoke report?


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your girls don't look half bad for that heat man. few more weeks in flower they'd have keeled over by now for sure. good luck man


they dont now lol the tops were getting crispy so i removed the really damaged leaves and HST'd them to a) try and get an evenish cannopy and b) to get them away from the heat from my bulb, going to invest in an air cooled hood next run. Thanks for the luck.

Stay High


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2012)

So I have all kinds of random in the tent right now. Half these plants are unknown sex which I'm not super excited about, the death of my 3 fem seedlings kinda changed things. All of these came from Emily, you can't seem to leave his house without him cramming plants, seeds and pot down your throat! I know that sounds like a bad thing huh? 
View attachment 2293117


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2012)

aircooled hoods are amazing, unless you have ac i think they are the best way to go!


----------



## fatalphenom (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome thank you guys. I plan on vegging for 2 or 3 weeks with 2- 200w 6400k (might throw in a few 2700k just cuz i can) cfls but veg time im going to defer to the heigth...need to stay around 5 feet finished. Ive read the books, searched here, have done a couple grows; any additional bits are appreciated!


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2012)

3 different strains will finish at 3 different heights, look up low stress training, i think you will need to do a bit of that. also turn on the 600w atleast a week before the flip to get them used to HID lighting


----------



## fatalphenom (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, i have looked into lst because as u mentioned the 3 strains will finish diff.heights. So a week before flippin to flower, let em rin out the last week of veg under the hps?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2012)

fatalphenom said:


> Yes, i have looked into lst because as u mentioned the 3 strains will finish diff.heights. So a week before flippin to flower, let em rin out the last week of veg under the hps?


they will be different sizes, shapes and have different flowering times. i think lst should be fine though maybe some super cropping.


----------



## nixact (Aug 13, 2012)

Go get your scrog on. That will resolve your height issues. 

In other news... I set my 400cfm 6" inline to run every 60 minutes for 30 minutes during lights on in the flower chamber and off completely during night time in hopes of gaining some benefit from the 2 CO2 bags I put in. 

Here's the impact on my temps, during lights on my temp runs at 70 with the fan on, when it goes off the temp rises to 78 over 30 minutes and then starts dropping again. 

Thoughts?

This morning a ran dedicated AC duct to each chamber (mom, veg, flower) so that should help. Pic update in the AM.

CHEERS sixers


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 13, 2012)

I loved the video and am also interested in the smoke report 
So nice and golden color


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2012)

DST said:


> [youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


SQERL lol.... Have you ever used a heat gun? Wondering if this would speed up the process of evaporation with either butane or alcohol.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Aug 13, 2012)

Heat gun would be too hot. I use a blowdryer on low settings. Works great!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Heat gun would be too hot. I use a blowdryer on low settings. Works great!


I'll give'r a try next time I make erl. We'll know in a few months, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 13, 2012)

I also was wondering about the heat gun as I watched the video. I have one so I may give it a try. I have a little leftover banana og trim from a while back that is super frosty. Guess I'll have to make maself some erl too, sheeeeoooot, I tell ya what 

It's just a little though so might not be enough for anything by itself.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2012)

i'm with 4x4, not sure about a heat gun but the blowdyer seems to do the trick in a few minutes, so unless you want, super super quick erl, and the risk of igniting the mix, I would go for the wifes hairdryer (unless you have your own that is )



4X4Brat said:


> Heat gun would be too hot. I use a blowdryer on low settings. Works great!


Got some decent weather over here, so prepping myself for the holiday at the end of the week where we have been warned, "sun, sea and wind burns you!" Do not ruin your holiday in the first 2 days!".


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2012)

oh, and btw, this hippy told us yesterday that THC, CBD, etc, starts to burn at 157f. (so if you have a vape seemingly to get the cleanest thc hit from it, you set it to that). Then 185 to get more of a smoke filled vape. Something to think about with the heat gun.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Aug 14, 2012)

I was gonna say you run the risk of burning your product with a heat gun. Keep an empty paper towel roll tube handy just in case!!  I've had mine turn from gold colored to black from the heat from a blow dryer. That's why I like the low setting so I don't cook it.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's my sack o' goodness. It's all going to dry ice this week! I've yet to do dry ice so I'm looking forward to it. Give me some yield guesses! I'm thinking 2 oz.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2012)

What size of filter you using? I would say more like 3oz at least.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2012)

Alcohols have a low flash point and are highly flammable....so keep your drying temps low....product can be replaced, lives can't.



cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2012)

I use a blow dryer on high for my iso. i don't really hold it too close tho.


----------



## willy led wonka (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone using the quantum or micromole ballasts? And what hoods are you guys using these days? I am looking at hoodlums from humboldt nation, daystars from h.f. and the lil hoods from dl wholesale. Any thoughts on these ballast and hood combs for 600s? Wonka


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2012)

DST said:


> What size of filter you using? I would say more like 3oz at least.


I was going to use a 160. My little research seemed to point me in that direction. What say you? From what I gather it's not so much the size of the filter as just when you stop shaking. Not referring to a tiny screen of course but to say using a 160 to a 220 would be the same as long as you quit at the same time frame.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2012)

The hippy just had to be called Billy.lol

DST isnt as hideous in real life.lol His DOG is minted. The boy is dialled into the DOG matrix


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2012)

Minted dog lol is that like menthol fags?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2012)

DST said:


> oh, and btw, this hippy told us yesterday that THC, CBD, etc, starts to burn at 157f. (so if you have a vape seemingly to get the cleanest thc hit from it, you set it to that). Then 185 to get more of a smoke filled vape. Something to think about with the heat gun.


Good point, not worth the risk!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone have some specific repeated experience with dry ice extraction? I'm a real stickler for details and I want to use the exact same amount of material vs ice vs shake times per batch. Ie: 100 gr material, 3 lb ice, 2 min shake for first grade, move to new spot and continue to shake for 5 minute for 2nd grade. Etc. anyone? Thanks!


----------



## backyardagain (Aug 14, 2012)

Whata the most effective footprint for a 600w hps/mh.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> Whata the most effective footprint for a 600w hps/mh.


3X3........


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2012)

You can expand that footprint by going vertical.....just saying


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Does anyone have some specific repeated experience with dry ice extraction? I'm a real stickler for details and I want to use the exact same amount of material vs ice vs shake times per batch. Ie: 100 gr material, 3 lb ice, 2 min shake for first grade, move to new spot and continue to shake for 5 minute for 2nd grade. Etc. anyone? Thanks!


I need to check to see what size the bag of dry ice is I get (5lb, I think) but I always get the same bag and will use it in a 5gal bucket, 100 micron screen. I never weigh trim or air bud so I have no idea there unfortunately but the only time I've been disappointed in yield was this last round when I was showing a buddy how to do it. We should have shook longer but I just wanted to show him so it's all good. I get mine from the grocery store when they have it.

Also, I wil always put all of the dry ice in right off the bat but not all of the trim. I'll add more trim when it seems like the golden snow is easing up. Then go at it some more and it's like you just started all over again with a heavy snow storm


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 14, 2012)

Coupla pics for the Six

BMF x Greenhouse seeds UK Cheese




Sensi Star


BB's Smelly Cherry


----------



## curly604 (Aug 14, 2012)

looking brilliant hemlock some nice bushes you got going there


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking brilliant hemlock some nice bushes you got going there


Lots of Veg but it keep the old plant count down. Thanks mate


----------



## curly604 (Aug 14, 2012)

i hear ya man i just made the switch to scrogging and i dont think ill be looking back anytime soon dealing with one or just a few plants is such an added bonus. id rather grow 1-3 fine ass girls than deal with 30 crazy bitches going nuts haha.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i hear ya man i just made the switch to scrogging and i dont think ill be looking back anytime soon dealing with one or just a few plants is such an added bonus. id rather grow 1-3 fine ass girls than deal with 30 crazy bitches going nuts haha.


Scrog is the shit. I like being able to make the plant the same size as the light.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i hear ya man i just made the switch to scrogging and i dont think ill be looking back anytime soon dealing with one or just a few plants is such an added bonus. id rather grow 1-3 fine ass girls than deal with 30 crazy bitches going nuts haha.


But i need a variety!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Scrog is the shit. I like being able to make the plant the same size as the light.


Are they all 6's hemlock??? your elecy bill must be through the roof.....


----------



## ghb (Aug 15, 2012)

nixact said:


> Go get your scrog on. That will resolve your height issues.
> 
> In other news... I set my 400cfm 6" inline to run every 60 minutes for 30 minutes during lights on in the flower chamber and off completely during night time in hopes of gaining some benefit from the 2 CO2 bags I put in.
> 
> ...


i have been in a room where the guy turned his fan off at lights out and it was 100 percent humidity with water dripping off the ceilings and onto his electrical equipment, the plants are still breathing after the lights go out, combine this with the drop in temperature and the humidity will skyrocket, if you have no dehumidifier in your room you will need to keep the fan on for at least a couple of hours after lights out


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Are they all 6's hemlock??? your elecy bill must be through the roof.....



Sup greenthumb2k10 those lights are 1000. I have 11 of them plus 6 600 in my Veg room. I set them all at 240 volts and my bills about 750 a month


----------



## ghb (Aug 15, 2012)

lol you are a crazy bastard hem if you don't mind me saying, i mean it in a good way.

also i have often wondered how the lights in the u.s work when they only run at 120v compared to 240v here in the u.k.

how do you get your lights to run at 240v?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> lol you are a crazy bastard hem if you don't mind me saying, i mean it in a good way.
> 
> also i have often wondered how the lights in the u.s work when they only run at 120v compared to 240v here in the u.k.
> 
> how do you get your lights to run at 240v?


Thanks GHB. There is a switch inside the ballast that let us turn them to 240. Then you have to get a new plug for the ballast to plug in to and boom 240.


----------



## ghb (Aug 15, 2012)

lol your welcome.

so do you think it does actually affect the light output when you run them at 120? all this electrical talks confuses me


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Fuck its hot in Amsterdam. Hope the 600's are well


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> lol your welcome.
> 
> so do you think it does actually affect the light output when you run them at 120? all this electrical talks confuses me


No but it does use more amps.

example at 120 a 1000 uses 9.5 amps at 240 it uses 5 amps. runs cooler


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck its hot in Amsterdam. Hope the 600's are well


Hot you say SSB. how was the WEED


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Weed in the coffeeshops is pretty shit. All the crystals have been beaton off. Got some nice chocolope off a dutchy and of course DST can grow a bit


----------



## ghb (Aug 15, 2012)

the weed in the shops has gotten steadily worse over the years, the service and the amount of shops has also gone downhill, or is it just me?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2012)

Has anyone on a bike almost run you down yet? The worst is the damn scooters.


----------



## ghb (Aug 15, 2012)

you need a neck brace when you get home form all the looking round you have to do when crossing the street.

scooters, silent trams, crazy cyclists and not to mention the turkish taxi drivers


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey 600's!! been a while, just checkin in to let you guys know i'm still growin 

day 13 flowering on my monster plant.... Jack x Skunk again  No PGR's this round


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 15, 2012)

does anybody here use Advanced Nutrients? i have used canna nutes for nearly 3yrs and am looking to try something new and have heard that Advanced nutes are top of the market. your views and advice would be a great help. Thanks guys.

Stay High.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 15, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> does anybody here use Advanced Nutrients? i have used canna nutes for nearly 3yrs and am looking to try something new and have heard that Advanced nutes are top of the market. your views and advice would be a great help. Thanks guys.
> 
> Stay High.


Advanced nutrient is great in my opinion, i've seen plenty of mates pull great yields from them, very similar to cycoflower as in clean liquid fertz....low salt build up, good value. Dutch masters also, basically the same stuff all round. I use Cyco myself.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2012)

The silent trams are too much. No guard rail anywhere, just a silent killer moving at a fast rate of speed.



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> does anybody here use Advanced Nutrients? i have used canna nutes for nearly 3yrs and am looking to try something new and have heard that Advanced nutes are top of the market. your views and advice would be a great help. Thanks guys.
> 
> Stay High.


I think AN are definitely the "top" of the market if you want to spend the most money possible. I've always used Dutch Masters and loved the results. Have seen great results with canna, gen hydro, dutch masters, technaflora, and house and garden (i think those are the names anyways). I'm sure AN works just as good as other programs, but they definitely have a leg up on marketing and product development.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 15, 2012)

hey all u 6'rs...mornin from the west coast

my bloom tent is 3 weeks in










everything is right around 3ft in there....shot up a lil more than expected but i blame it on extreme gardening's compost tea(not a bad thing, just unexpected amount of growth)





my keeper male...Afghani Special...the girls in flower have this intoxicating creamy sweet smell almost like mocha or caramel that just developed


also these pics are from a few days ago


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 15, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> does anybody here use Advanced Nutrients? i have used canna nutes for nearly 3yrs and am looking to try something new and have heard that Advanced nutes are top of the market. your views and advice would be a great help. Thanks guys.
> 
> Stay High.


i personally think that AN gained a huge following because of its "use" in the tv show Weeds...im sure its just as good as the many other brands that are out there...i havent tried AN and probably wont...find somethin that works for u, if that happens to be AN the right on...ive used house & garden, fox farm, soul synthetics, extreme gardening....along with a cpl diff bloom boosters...and now im on a mix between extrem gardening and soul synthetics...using the EG for veg mostly(i was very inpressed with the vigor and speed of growth) and the SS for bloom(mix of organic and synthetic...hard to burn and performed well)...experiment around with some stuff and use what u like...always ask the hydro shop if they have any samples(i worked for a sunlight supply distribution center and we always made sure that the shops had full line samples...little boxs with all 6 parts of a nute line)

long winded, but hope it helps to some degree


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool cat bro. Nice plants too.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 15, 2012)

thats my inside/outside cat, Koda....she's a little bitch lol...from a rescue litter from a feral cat...she loves me and hates my wife haha


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks guys, the info does help. the hydro shop samples is a good idea only i dont use hydro shops as there is a lack of them over here, i use the bay to buy all my equipment. may have to contact the shops on there i use and see if i can get hold of samples


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 15, 2012)

some companies offer samples direct from their website(doubt the whole line but maybe new products)...they all want ur money and samples are a proven way to get it lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 15, 2012)

late 3 weeks in flower, sour grape.Flower at clone, no veg under the 600w JDL ballast.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 15, 2012)

how tall would u say that is 209...and was once it was rooted?...i'm thinkin about goin sog for the next run or the 1 after that and crammin 25-36 in my bloom tent and that looks about the right size


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 15, 2012)

i have emailed AN direct, lets see what they say lol

Stay High


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2012)

Sup bothers and sisters of the 6....Sorry I been MIA but work and trimming got me busy. Shit I also finally met a girl too. Hope all is well in the Club.

Dope ass song here:
[video=youtube;rdLNWz72qZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdLNWz72qZQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Here is some of my shit curing
View attachment 2296017

Made some BHO
View attachment 2296016

PLP Nug curing nicely
View attachment 2296015

Camera was a little blurry, better pics next time. Peace all

FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 15, 2012)

eryting be lookin mity fine dere boyee 

an looks like you got nough weed to last through the weekend (LDL) laphin down low 




good K yo way 
be good to yoself


i hope you an yo new honey is makin honey 
[video=youtube;tFrUpxquIF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tFrUpxquIF0[/video]


----------



## DogtownOzzie (Aug 16, 2012)

Brand new set up 600 all day love them but have cooling issues in my 4x4 tent I will eventually run Co2 so the low mid 80s should be ok also air cooled hood and 440cfm fan, problem is ambient temps are not keeping in 70s with passive intake and I have to cut holes and mount the flanges and fan in the tent to decrease the ducting bends duct ports are roof top left and it's an elbow sleeve so the bend is almost impossible to avoid without cutting flange holes I have the gear to do it but have been advised not to bc it makes the tent rip, the other 2 duct ports are on the left back wall top and left wall bottom making it difficult to have a straight shot of air flow throw hood and out tent, my first ever post hope it's welcomed and there are some ppl out there to help noobs like myself if u have any suggestions please Pm me I'm new to this forum and all forums read them all but never posted and still trying to figure it all out, I run coco or ebb and flow 3x3 table with coco, please if anyone has suggestions I'm all ears go 600 club, when I get it dialed in I wanna go up to 3 maybe 4 600 watters but I've been told a 440 cfm inline should do the job for 1 600 watter no problem, thanks for checking me out any input would be greatly appreciated also should mention I'm on a very restricted budget thanks again good luck to all peace and pot


----------



## budolskie (Aug 16, 2012)

here my pineapple chunk day 40 12/12 after super croppin just over a week ago they are much better since super croppin as they stretched loads


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

Watup sixers, can't sleep, but high as a kite!
I'm here watching these fights on youtube [video=youtube;FnuBdRwX744]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnuBdRwX744&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 16, 2012)

dog if you cut into tint put sheets of duct tape on both sides before be sure to press on good 
then cut through tent and two layers of duct tape use a razor hold a bord or sumtine behind 
dont try scissors will leave chewed up edges to unravel


----------



## Penyajo (Aug 16, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watup sixers, can't sleep, but high as a kite!
> I'm here watching these fights on youtube [video=youtube;FnuBdRwX744]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnuBdRwX744&amp;feature=related[/video]


Dude I seen this video like 4 years ago and have been looking for it ever since and have never found it. Thbaks for finding it for me lol. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2012)

I think Dwez suggestion is good re sorting the venting problem out Dogtown. 
Budolskie, supercropping def seems to have helped there lad. Look like they are getting frosty.
And wtf, I really couldn't understand what that guy, or who that guy was shouting at in the vid, then bam, KO, lol.....what a douche!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 16, 2012)

very nice work 

i see you have a cat to


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 16, 2012)

I wish I had supercropped my lemon skunk. Or started flowering when it was ten inches high, lol. Nuff said.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2012)

Dry ice video. Didnt get any of the actual extraction. too hard to film alone!
[video=youtube_share;nyb_7ksJzgI]http://youtu.be/nyb_7ksJzgI[/video]


----------



## X13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dwezelitsame that plant is supremely grape, what strain is it?

Gunna try the everclear extraction, give it a bit of time to release, 

peace


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like Jigfresh's pic of his Casey Jones to me.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2012)

Very close DST... it's the sour grape from the same grow as my casey jones. Very good memory you have bru.



DogtownOzzie said:


> Brand new set up 600 all day love them but have cooling issues in my 4x4 tent I will eventually run Co2 so the low mid 80s should be ok also air cooled hood and 440cfm fan, problem is ambient temps are not keeping in 70s with passive intake and I have to cut holes and mount the flanges and fan in the tent to decrease the ducting bends duct ports are roof top left and it's an elbow sleeve so the bend is almost impossible to avoid without cutting flange holes I have the gear to do it but have been advised not to bc it makes the tent rip, the other 2 duct ports are on the left back wall top and left wall bottom making it difficult to have a straight shot of air flow throw hood and out tent, my first ever post hope it's welcomed and there are some ppl out there to help noobs like myself if u have any suggestions please Pm me I'm new to this forum and all forums read them all but never posted and still trying to figure it all out, I run coco or ebb and flow 3x3 table with coco, please if anyone has suggestions I'm all ears go 600 club, when I get it dialed in I wanna go up to 3 maybe 4 600 watters but I've been told a 440 cfm inline should do the job for 1 600 watter no problem, thanks for checking me out any input would be greatly appreciated also should mention I'm on a very restricted budget thanks again good luck to all peace and pot


One big tip for you. Punctuation and carriage returns really help the readability of posts.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watup sixers, can't sleep, but high as a kite!
> I'm here watching these fights on youtube


HAHAHA... i love wasting time watching fights on youtube. Fights, crashes, and crazy stuff in cars is what I can lose a lot of time on.



Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice work
> 
> i see you have a cat to


That's my Sour Grape plant. Thanks for noticing dwezel. And yeah, I got cats lol.



This is the Casey Jones from that grow.


And here's a few of the sour grape


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 16, 2012)

woa you got a lot of cats 
i got one and i find them light floaters stickin outa my buds 
i grow in a tent cat dont go in but them floaters go everywhere 
well you do nice work keep it up


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 16, 2012)

just beautimus jig...beautimus maximus


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2012)

EDIT: Thanks for the kind words guys.



X13 said:


> Gunna try the everclear extraction, give it a bit of time to release,


Hey bro, what do you mean by give it a bit of time? You don't want to leave the everclear sitting with the buds/ trim in it for a long time. You'll just end up leaching a lot of chlorophyll (or something) that will make it taste like sheit. Best to do short washs, 10-90 seconds is what I would recommend.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2012)

I've seen methods where people leave it in the evrclear for days or weeks n shit.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 16, 2012)

there's just somethin about purple weed thats make me say "giggity"....my auto purp is pretty purple and it influenced me to germ half my purple widow regs lol



wow...i said purple alot in that statement


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I've seen methods where people leave it in the evrclear for days or weeks n shit.


We used to do long soaks, but changed to the wash because it's so much cleaner and nicer....as jig stated in an earlier post. In the age of instant gradification, the quicker method is better.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2012)

HELLO, MY LONG-LOST BRU's & FEMALE BRU's OF THE MIGHTY 600!!!

I LIVE!!!

Was about to kibitz with D about the funky weather we've all been "enjoying" but decided to get up for a cool drink of water and ended up passing out.
This round of meds has hit me hard as, and lack of herbal medicino has made sleep & eating a distant memory.
I hadn't slept in almost 4 days (maybe an hour a day, or blacking out in the computer chair for a few minutes at a time), or eaten much of anything in 3 days, and the heat was the clincher.
It caught up with me and the next thing I know the wife is over me, freaking out, and I can barely hear her from the ringing in my ears and was out of it mentally.
Kept telling her "I'm okay. I'm fine.", but I didn't even recognize her for a bit.
Was taken to the hospital and was touch & go for a few days, sprained my wrist in the fall, banged my head a good one and bled all over.
Was on IV's for saline & nutes for a week and got out 2 days ago.
Still feel like crap, but I made it through.

Typing with my left hand only and couldn't get my password in correctly (pain meds and leukemia meds have me loopy as fuck), so I had to have it reset.

Let's see.... lost some of the clones I was working on, but the wife salvaged 4 of them (3 JDB Rom's and one MTF), and she kept the Extrema seedlings alive somehow through the heat (been in the 90's and up to 102f (39c), so without me being home 24/7 they had a tough time and are behind in development.

Before my "vacation" I did manage to get my closet sorted, and even bought a 6" centrifigul fan (Valu-Line 435cfm) to help extract air through the light hood.
And set up a dual-fan window fan with a 6" flex hose, plus the old 265cfm squirrel cage fan on it's own 6" flex hose to draw "cool" air from the window insert. (doesn't drop in temperature until after 10-pm, but drops 10-degrees an hour and gets down to 64f outside)

Ran heat tests on it before taking my unscheduled nap, and they all keep the closet temperatures at 77f at night, so it's good to go!

I transplanted the clones from party cups last night into 3.5-gal pots, which was really fun doing it one-handed. 
But got the four yinglings under the HPS in the closet and will be vegging them for about a week before I turn them to 12/12.

Seedlings are still in partycups, as they are stunted, but healthy, but won't be needing to transplant for a while on those.

Sucked not having internet access while in the hospital.
Really missed you all while I was away, and missed all the bud pR0n we all have become used to here in the 600.
I swear it's like having an issue of High Times every other day here and, when your out, it's a ray of sunshine that keeps me hopeful.

Read all the posts, and and so happy that HU got a minor break in his persecution. I hope his luck gets better and he gets off free & clear, or at least with minimal hassle & BS.

And glad you "only" got a good(?) shock, bassman! Damn! Spooky shit, dude!

And fingers are crossed for Mrs. DST on getting hired for the job, too!

I know I'm not even close to remembering all the posts that deserve comments & kudos since my absence, other than to say the 600 keeps on amazing me, every time I log on!

I snapped a few pics last night of where my grow is at, please, try not to laugh too hard, as I have a LOT of catching up to do now that I'm home.

Some pics:


Extrema seedlings








My poor mothers:








New transplants:








(the white spots are from the anti-wilt spray)


























Fans & ducting:














*the door has been sealed and is now light-tight, as has the flex ducting








The ol' 600HPS








Temperature stays constant at night when the light is on:








So there is where I'm at with my current grow.
Still in Limbo, but there is a distant light at the end of the tunnel now.

Posting is a bitch with the hand munged-up, but it's good to be back in the 600!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 16, 2012)

Damn Doob we were getting worried about you, and for good reason it seems!Really sorry to hear how bad things are going for you! I am sending positive vibes your way as I type the bru!!!
I am glad you are on the mend and back here with us!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2012)

a grower worst enemy, is him self!

I use to think a 100 plants was a lot, shit that's a hole in the bucket, for me now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, bassman!
Has been a long couple of weeks without reading & keeping up with everything here in the 600, and it's great to be back!

At least there was good A/C in the hoipital. 
Now I'm back to a sweltery 85f in the computer/grow room.
Having to pipe in what little cool air I get from the A/C unit into the closet to keep the plants below 90 while the lights are off, and it's got a few degrees to go before it peaks for the day (96f outside right now).

I'm just glad I don't live any farther South!
Yikes!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 16, 2012)

You have plenty of reading to do !!
It has cooled off like 6-7* over the past 2-3 days, but it is still 86* at my desk right now. The central a/c is not doing it job well at all! I too am piping the slighly cool air from my a/c to the girls and they have it better than I do thats for sure..lol.
They have 83* under the lights right now. If I took the vent out it would be well over 90* in there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2012)

The sacrifices we make for our children 
I keep switching the cool-ish A/C air between cooling the main room to cooling the closet.
Both are staying at 86f right now.
Have sucked 5-gallons of water out of the air in the last 18 hours.
Collecting it to water the plants with water that has minimal dissolved solids.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Damn Doob!! Really sounds like crazy ride, scary type of crazy I mean. Glad to see you've still got the same positive attitude you've always had.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 16, 2012)

glad to have you back doob...that whole ordeal does not sound like it was a pleasant one...but what doesnt kill ya makes ya stronger right lol

i'm familiar with forced one handed typing...and it blows


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2012)

Lord have mercy I'm finally checking back in with you guys  I miss this! "I"ll be back"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I've had worse medical dilemmas, but it wasn't fun.
No N.D.E for me on this go-around, so it could have been worse.
Man, just barely made it to the bed before falling asleep, then dreamed I was drinking some water and the glass broke in my mouth and spent 30 minutes getting shards & huge razor sharp chunks out while trying not to swallow.
Very real dream, and one of the ones you're glad isn't real when you finally wake up. 
I dream weird shit all the time.
So much so that the wife & I don't sleep in the same bed.
Shortly after marriage it came to my attention that I get very "active" in my sleep.
The wife tells me that I bark orders and do a lot of leg work & tossing & jerking about, and I often have night sweats.
She says I've never hit her while sleeping, but she says my movements aren't gentle, and I don't want to wake her up from her own sleep.
Some of the dreams are combat related, and it's like I'm right there living it again, but things are going horribly wrong when they didn't in real life (I was a seargent, and the men depended on my decision-making abilities and ability to lead by example). 
Sometimes they're combat related but aren't from anything I've experienced in real life and are bordering on science fiction. 
Lots of those dreams are WAY out there, and would make for some great Sci-Fi movies or action scenes, and eventually I realize it in my dream and just go with the flow to see how it turns out.
Some dreams are just Army related bullshit that got stuck in my brain
PTSD sucks ass, even almost 20 years later.
Thank FSM that cannabis helps dull it out a bit.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

Doob I can relate on the PTSD, and I get crazy dreams at times as well, and half the time I dont even remember them which is prolly good!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn!
Just read this article about a grow op in Italy being busted:

http://news.yahoo.com/not-oregano-italian-police-pot-farm-abandoned-rome-173838112--abc-news-topstories.html

http://news.yahoo.com/video/police-video-shows-rome-subway-080000930.html


Roman Red! 
A whole tunnel of Whacky Weedus!

[video=youtube_share;vQ7jHHC2bvg]http://youtu.be/vQ7jHHC2bvg[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Duch, here is my Mamadude Buds curing, she came out wonderful. Wish I can get a sack your way!!!

Sour D x Blueberry aka Mamadude! I love you Mom and miss you!
View attachment 2297906View attachment 2297907

Peace Sixerz!

FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

I FUCKING HATE THE COMMIE-ASS "CAPTCHA" BULLSHIT RIU DECIDED TO INSTIGATE!!!

They should worry more about the trolls than the bots!

I've never seen a bot on RIU, but trolls they have apleanty...

Jesus H. Crippled Christ on a popsicle stick....


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

Sergeant Doobie, glad to have you back, sounds like you don't need bad dreams mate, you have been having real life nightmares!!! Keep yer chins up lad! And thanks for the well wishes for the wifes interviews. She basically goes to meet the person who would be her direct boss at the local office. Sits down and he say's. "Both dude1 and dudette2 (the people who interviewed her last week) both highly recommend you, and I trust dude 1 implicitly so for me the job would be yours. So I don't want to talk about your portfolio or anything, but......." And here's where the but came in. They are currently going through a re-organisation and he said that he couldn't guarantee that her job would still be there in 6 months. So he would feel bad her leaving a permanent role to move to one that may not be there in the immediate future. So they put the job on hold and will call her in 6 months. What a joke, she took the day of work last week, the morning off yesterday, and done loads of research and prep, and there isn't even a job...ffs. This is how it is in recruitment just now!

Anyway, we are off to the Adriatic tomorrow so not much getting us down at the moment.....and it's going to be plus 30 and sunny with gentle breezes the whole week. Hopefully sea sickness tablets will not be required.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

sticklebricks!!!


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey Duch, here is my Mamadude Buds curing, she came out wonderful. Wish I can get a sack your way!!!
> 
> Sour D x Blueberry aka Mamadude! I love you Mom and miss you!
> View attachment 2297906View attachment 2297907
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Mr. D!
Good to hear from you, chumly!

That really sucks about the interview!
At least he was up front about the situation.
I always feel things work out as they should, so this has to be a blessing in disguise.
The blessing has yet to reveal itself, but it's there. A million things can go wrong with a new job so, perhaps she dodged a few bullets, and something sweeter will pop up after your return from your nautical adventures.

Have a safe flight, avoid the sharks after you set sail, and enjoy yourselves to the limit, plus some!

We'll be expecting a full report, with 8x10 color glossies with circles & arrows on the front and words on the back explaining the circles & arrows on the front.
And we'll do our best to hold down the fort until your return!


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Doob, what this has done is given her back confidence in being able to interview. She had been at a couple of job interviews and not been hired, which I kept telling her it was due to the job and the employers salary expectations. People think if you are looking for a job these days they can screw you over on salary, etc. Not the case!

I don't (hope) think there are man eaters in the Adriatic, thank god. And can I put bright coloured stars on the report as well????


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

Another late night grow work all done for to night.[video=youtube;FonmhUBsXOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FonmhUBsXOY[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2012)

I ran the qwiso on my dry ice extracted waste. Glad I didnt throw it out.
View attachment 2297921View attachment 2297922View attachment 2297923View attachment 2297924


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

ooooey goooey, good stuff Sup.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Indeed, especially when the people applying for the jobs have actual skills like the Mrs.
Wherever she gets hired when she locates that new place to work will be lucky to have her on board.

As for Adraitic sharks, I hate to tell you but...

http://setimes.com/cocoon/setimes/xhtml/en_GB/features/setimes/features/2008/11/04/feature-02

[video=youtube_share;NAIrcY0IyfI]http://youtu.be/NAIrcY0IyfI[/video]

Hopefully they have enough to eat without adding you to the menu.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2012)

DST said:


> ooooey goooey, good stuff Sup.


I will be the judge of that D...I already blasted his dry ice and it got me tore up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

been saving my sugar leafs, and pop corn buds, for something like that.

Need to google dry ice, any good links?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QGlvziOcKNA]http://youtu.be/QGlvziOcKNA[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;QGlvziOcKNA]http://youtu.be/QGlvziOcKNA[/video]


what is he using for a screen?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Bubblebags:

http://www.bubblebag.com/faq/index.php

_*there are other here in the 600 who have WAY more experience with it than I do, so they should be chiming in pretty soon

The guy looks like he only used one particular micron-gauged ba*g*, so more can be processed with other bags.

**also, he wrote that he used 3.5-oz of sugarleaves & larf buds to get that pile of keef_


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Doob, lol......now I am shitting mysen.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Heh, heh... no worries D!
I'm not afraid of too many things in life, but getting chomped on by a shark is one of them.
Got "bumped" a few times while bodysurfing off Long Beach, California when I was 13, and that's as close as I ever want to get to a shark that's not in an aquarium, or on the television screen.

Read the book "Jaws" about 13 times as a kid, so I don't maliciously hate sharks, I think they're quite beautiful and amazing, but I don't like being an option for their dinner.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks, lol first time I watched this, [video=youtube;rAl9FKnLG2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAl9FKnLG2g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

I am a Jaws child too, but I have nothing but respect for the creature.....and they got it wrong in Jaws, when a shark is coming on the surface for you there are two fins, not one. The tail also sticks out

I got an underwater pic from South Africa, 3m great white (i've posted the pic before.) Taken from a cage though, lol.








DoobieBrother said:


> Heh, heh... no worries D!
> I'm not afraid of too many things in life, but getting chomped on by a shark is one of them.
> Got "bumped" a few times while bodysurfing off Long Beach, California when I was 13, and that's as close as I ever want to get to a shark that's not in an aquarium, or on the television screen.
> 
> Read the book "Jaws" about 13 times as a kid, so I don't maliciously hate sharks, I think they're quite beautiful and amazing, but I don't like being an option for their dinner.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> thanks, lol first time I watched this, [video=youtube;rAl9FKnLG2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAl9FKnLG2g&amp;feature=related[/video]


The Rastafari said:
"For the meditation, the inspiration."

And he forgot: "And the healing of the nation."


F'in feds...


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

groovy mover......
[youtube]NBqb3mkmQ7Q[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I'd rather watch Poppin' & Lockin" and Breakin' than ballet any day.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just my opinion, but I'd rather watch* Poppin' & Lockin" *and Breakin' than ballet any day.


[video=youtube;bmJXjDhpA_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmJXjDhpA_s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Reaching for the "sky"...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

*just because it needs repeating on occasion:

Shake your booty and download youtube downloader if you haven't already;

http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/

[video=youtube_share;WSS8CswbGoo]http://youtu.be/WSS8CswbGoo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad to have you back doob. Been missing you.

I helped my friend with the big room again tonight. He set things up with 6" tubes making 3 horseshoes in the room. He's going to run 4 1000s and 2 600s. Should be real nice. I'll get pictures sometime. While I was there he showed me a couple knots for fishing. My buddys bachelor party is this weekend and we are going to stay in a big house on a lake. Then white water rafting on saturday. I'm going to be the fishing expert for the weekend, so I had to learn how to put a hook on the line, lol. I got it down now though. Still slow.

Oh, and I smoked some of the herb my buddy grew in the giant screen i set up. Not bad at all... not the best but got me nice and high. Pretty up high. XXX Og it is supposed to be.

What's up with billcollector?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

BC ain't got internet at home I don't think. He posted a couple days back from his work to say hello!

Sheeps Bend? Round Turn two half hitches?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;QjkYBAKkmVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjkYBAKkmVE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2012)

DST said:


> groovy mover......
> [youtube]NBqb3mkmQ7Q[/youtube]


[video=youtube;LXO-jKksQkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

holy freakin shizz man.........


Saerimmner said:


> [video=youtube;QjkYBAKkmVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjkYBAKkmVE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## X13 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cool-tube came the other day, Ballast being sent next weekend, and i would post an image of the 600 bulb for kicks if i had a camera.

i got one Apollo 600 and a 400 mh of the same brand, shame they're under par at 86,000lumens with the hps, anyone know the good brands to get?

\

VIVLA LE 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

86,000 lumens is only a bit under what a more expensive bulb puts out, and the PAR rating of a bulb is more important to the plant than the lumens output, so I'd just do a grow or two under the Apollo bulbs to find out for yourself before committing to spending more money on other bulbs.
In a 4-foot x 4-foot, or 1 meter x 1 meter area, and bulb oriented horizontally you should be able to yield between 8-oz and 12-oz in dirt. 
Possibly more than that if grown in hydro and/or doing a vertical "arena" grow under a 600w if all things go well (i.e. pests kept at bay, proper heat range in your grow environment, proper feeding, good root health, etc).
There are a few people here in the 600 who use Phillips & GE bulbs that are rated at the same lumens as the Apollo, and they grow the killer stuff and get as good a yields as with more expensive Eye Hortilux and Digilux bulbs.
If the extra money is no worry, then you won't go wrong with investing in Eye Hortilux or Digilux gear, and you can keep the Apollo bulbs as back-up bulbs just in case.
But unless the Apollo bulbs burn out too quickly, they will be just fine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Yea my eye hortilux 600 puts out 88,000. Per their website And i was growing dank for years with no name generic bulbs.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm real happy with my USHIO hps bulb..puts out 97000 Lumens! Cost me $70 on amazon..shipping included. Why skimp a few bucks on something as important as bulbs...aint like we're talking several extra Benjaminz or nuthin'..ya know?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

$30 here, $30 there all adds up to a benjamin pretty quick.
I won't badger someone to spend more money for marginally-to-negligibly better results.
Which is why I always say "If the extra cost is no biggie to you, then go for it.", as it's no skin off my ass.
But some of us are on pretty extreme budgets, and $30 per bulb extra can mean the difference between going hungry for a few days, or having food in the refrigerator.
Or just being able to get out with a buddy or two for some brews.
Or a movie with the old lady.
Or shoes for their kid.
No sense in spending more than necessary.
Hell, I do buy Eye Hortilux, but I'm able to drive up to Portland to my favorite grow supply store and get them for $67, and if it is faulty, I can return it to the store and not have to wait on the mail, and a local store gets incentive/money to stay in business for my other cannabis grow needs.
If I couldn't get the Hortilux for that price, I'd buy the less expensive bulbs and not feel bad about the results, because it's not worth fretting over if the yields are close to the same.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

I use $30 bulbs, in faceted my 600w is cheap bulb, and I have a eye hortilux in my other, both are making nice fat buds.

Lumens, is not really what to look for in a bulb.

I'm a new grower still, but one thing I learned is lumens is just part of the story, of a good bulb.

I'll I can see out of the bulbs is that the hortilux has a more white light, then my cheaper bulb.But as far as bulbs, the buds, look the same?


----------



## talkwithSAMSON (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm waiting on an Apollo 600 watter to get here.... It should be here by monday...I've got 208 CFL watts on them right now in a DR150 II and I can't wait to be a part of CLub 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I use $30 bulbs, in faceted my 600w is cheap bulb, and I have a eye hortilux in my other, both are making nice fat buds.
> 
> Lumens, is not really what to look for in a bulb.
> 
> ...


The Hortilux is just an enhanced spectrum bulb, so it adds more blue spectrum while lit up than a regular HPS bulb.
The added blue helps a bit with reducing stretch (so it's claimed) and gives a small boost to the overall spectrum that our plants crave. 
I don't doubt that it works as advertised for the most part, just not sure it's worth the extra cost because it's all I've used for 4 years.
Definitely want to try a grow with a normal HPS bulb just to see for myself if it's worth it.
But, again, some of the guys in the 600 use "no-name" HPS bulbs from Lowes/Home Depot places, and I've had the privilege of sampling their buds, and it's just as good as any I grow (or better), and the pics are always being posted here in the 600, and you would never know it was grown using a bulb that cost less than $50 compared to a $70 to $100 name brand bulb.

So, too-long-of-a-story-short: it's 6 of one, half dozen of the other. If you have the extra money, then buy whatever makes you happy. But if you're on a budget, you shouldn't worry or feel bad about a decent bargain bulb, because it's going to do you just fine. And if you find good deals on the internet for the high-end bulbs, then jump on it, because you never know when the price will get jacked up, or a sale price will end.




talkwithSAMSON said:


> I'm waiting on an Apollo 600 watter to get here.... It should be here by monday...I've got 208 CFL watts on them right now in a DR150 II and I can't wait to be a part of CLub 600!


My first two grows were using household CFL bulbs.
Used 8 of the 23watt bulbs, and got about a half an ounce of killer weed off of the first plant I grew, and then 3/4 of an ounce of the second plant.
With a 600watt, I'm up to about 1.5-ounces per plant to 2-ounces per plant, and can fit 5 to 8 of those plants in a 4x4 grow space, depending on how big I want to veg them.
My new closet is only 2x3 feet, and I can still fit 5 or 6 plants in there, and should still be able to get 1 to 2 ounces per plant (fingers crossed).

Looking forward to seeing your grows as they progress!
We always need new seedling/veg/flowering/bud/smoke pR0n here in the 600


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2012)

I've used bulbs from growbright to hortilux with no noticable difference. I'm currently running these digital bulbs-$48 and I'm well satistied with the results....from High Tech Garden Supply
Digital Plus 600w HPS Lamp
Product Number: LAM-DIG600HPS








*Click image for enlarged view*


The *Digital Plus High Output 600 Watt HPS Lamp* is designed by the worlds leading HID lamp engineers to withstand the higher frequencies generated by digital ballasts that cause other bulbs to fail prematurely. Engineered and manufactured with precision, they provide exceptional performance and longer bulb life on electronic ballasts. The Digital Plus delivers 95,000 lumens of an optimized spectrum with 30% more "*Blue Light*" wavelength for optimum plant development.

One year warranty.



Price:
$48.95




cof




is anyone else as frustrated as I am with this unreadable security bs?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I use $30 bulbs, in faceted my 600w is cheap bulb, and I have a eye hortilux in my other, both are making nice fat buds.
> 
> Lumens, is not really what to look for in a bulb.
> 
> ...


Lumens actually do mean a lot. Spectrum is very important of course, but lumens are the part of the equation that determine penetration effectiveness. The higher the lumen output of the correct spectrum, the higher the PAR value, the deeper the penetration, the greater the light's efficiency. 

I'm using some old ass bulbs right now, they're working fine but I can see the node spacing is increasing and the penetration power is not as good as it used to be. I'm inclined to go with cheap bulbs as well and just replace them every 60-90 days. I tend to go way to long for replacement though. 

Have a great weekend 600, heading to a hippy music festival. Taking 5 or 6 strains and a buttload of A-Team hash. A liter of vodka and a case of hippy beer. Sunday's hangover is going to hurt! They have a crazy disc golf glow forest there every year, its bad as all hell, will try to grab some pics to share. This is one of my only weekends off from work all summer, I've been working 70-80 hours of week since May so I'm pretty stoked to just get ripped in the woods for a cpl days. 

SB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

I am glad I'm not the only one who is having a hard time reading them things 

I have to refresh the image about 10 times to get a readable one.
They are either so ambiguous that guessing would be less than 50/50 on getting it correct, or one of the words is missing the top or bottom half of the letters.

I have noticed that my posting seems to go right through when I have AdBlock turned off (google chrome).

And great info on the bulbs, too, though the images didn't show up for me.
I'll be in the market for a new bulb this coming autumn, and am going to try something other than Hortilux.

I love getting more bang for my bucks, just like the Tomato-Tone or Jobe's Organics Vegetable & Tomato fertilizers!
That stuff works so good, is only $8 for a 2-lb bag, and you only need to add 1/3-cup per 5-gallons of soil when amending, and then a boost after 6 weeks to keep it potent.
I ended up buying two extra bags so I don't run out during the off-season so I don't have to order it from somewhere when Fred Meyer's or Ace Hardware cut back on their gardening supplies in Winter.
I do add 1/4-cup of kelp meal to the 5-gallons of dirt to give a modest boost to the available nitrogen, and the plants love it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like you're set for a great weekend, SB 

Yeah, I forgot to add the penetration that a higher lumens will allow for.

I've been working on vegging for a shorter period of time in combination with LST, so penetration isn't as critical.
For a taller plant with more undergrowth, you'll want as much penetration as possible.
But for LST, or SCROG, or lollypopping, maximum penetration is almost a non-issue.

Thinking back a few years, I used to veg until the plants were about 2-ft tall before flipping to 12/12.
Now I shoot for a maximum height of 2-feet or so by the end of flowering.
I love how adaptable these plants are


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 17, 2012)

Star Killer OG Day 55
View attachment 2298676View attachment 2298677View attachment 2298678View attachment 2298679View attachment 2298680View attachment 2298681View attachment 2298682View attachment 2298683View attachment 2298684View attachment 2298685View attachment 2298686View attachment 2298687View attachment 2298688

2nd Pheno Day 33
View attachment 2298689View attachment 2298690

View attachment 2298691


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

Shwag have fun, u deserve it!!

Hotsauce that OG looks awesome!!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 17, 2012)

lookin good hotsauce...lookin good indeed


----------



## abuilder (Aug 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> $30 here, $30 there all adds up to a benjamin pretty quick.
> I won't badger someone to spend more money for marginally-to-negligibly better results.
> Which is why I always say "If the extra cost is no biggie to you, then go for it.", as it's no skin off my ass.
> But some of us are on pretty extreme budgets, and $30 per bulb extra can mean the difference between going hungry for a few days, or having food in the refrigerator.
> ...


I'm talkin' spendin' an extra $30-40 bucks over the entire life of a bulb...Doubt anyonez gonna go hungry over that..Shit...I'll do without the brew if I "know" my results will be noticeable which I'm pretty certain they are with this OSHIO bulb vs the no name I used before. This bulb btw goes for quite a bit more than $70 in most places so I feel like I done good...I'm seeing some pretty stellar results! I can understand if you're talking 2-3-4+ reflectors but I'm just runnin' one so...Here's three weeks into flower with 2-Barney's LSD up front and 2-Violator Kush in the rear... Can't swear what I'll do re: bulb$ when I get another ballast/reflector....but for now this bulbs sweet as acid!
   
EDIT: disregard that lower attachment..no idea how it got there


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Lumens actually do mean a lot. Spectrum is very important of course, but lumens are the part of the equation that determine penetration effectiveness. The higher the lumen output of the correct spectrum, the higher the PAR value, the deeper the penetration, the greater the light's efficiency.
> 
> I'm using some old ass bulbs right now, they're working fine but I can see the node spacing is increasing and the penetration power is not as good as it used to be. I'm inclined to go with cheap bulbs as well and just replace them every 60-90 days. I tend to go way to long for replacement though.
> 
> ...


I never said it didn't?

All I'm saying is some people think, that's the main thing in decide on a bulb.

It was for me 5 months ago''noob move'', lol^^


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sup 600'ers
My 1200w room on the end of week 4. except for og kush and deep purple on week 3 almost


----------



## abuilder (Aug 17, 2012)

waz shain' mane...lookin' good bro...I forget...whatcha runnin' above those again? all hps?what kind again? and yer nutes?


----------



## abuilder (Aug 17, 2012)

waz shain' mane...lookin' good bro...I forget...whatcha runnin' above those again? all hps?what kind again? and yer nutes?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 17, 2012)

all hps... lights just came on so the other one wasnt fully on yet.

dynagro nutes and calmag in coco. thanks man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

abuilder said:


> I'm talkin' spendin' an extra $30-40 bucks over the entire life of a bulb...Doubt anyonez gonna go hungry over that..Shit...I'll do without the brew if I "know" my results will be noticeable which I'm pretty certain they are with this OSHIO bulb vs the no name I used before. This bulb btw goes for quite a bit more than $70 in most places so I feel like I done good...I'm seeing some pretty stellar results! I can understand if you're talking 2-3-4+ reflectors but I'm just runnin' one so...Here's three weeks into flower with 2-Barney's LSD up front and 2-Violator Kush in the rear... Can't swear what I'll do re: bulb$ when I get another ballast/reflector....but for now this bulbs sweet as acid!


Actually, I meant exactly what I said about spending $30 more for a bulb can make the difference between eating for a few days and not eating if you (meaning "I") are on a very strict budget.
If I use up my budget, the only place I can make up for it is to cut back on eating until I'm back on track. 
(*I'm an alcoholic, been dry for 5 years, so the remark about booze was just an example of things someone might want to spend some of their spare cash on, if they have it) 
An intractable budget where quite literally every cent is accounted for long before it is spent on anything is what I have imposed upon myself.
There is no wiggle room for me on my budget (well, I don't allow myself to have any wiggle room, because it's a slippery slope once I start spending a little more than I should here & there. "In for penny, in for a pound." and all that: it all adds up lickety split), just as it is for many of us out here in the land of fucked-up-health-with-no-job-relying-on-a-spouse's-income-and-not-wanting-to-stir-the-shit-and-make-it-an-issue-with-said spouse-by-spending-more-than-is-necessary.
This is the hellish land from whence I, personally, hail from, and my passport to get out has been temporarily revoked.
I do my best not to go "overboard" by spending more for my little one-bulb grow than is absolutely neccesary (not including the vegging/seedling/cloning/mother plant area, which is just using 240watts of T12 flouro's).

"_*Improvise, Modify, Adapt, Overcome.*_" is something I live & die by.

I'm not trying to be a dick about this, guy, just trying to reassure others who are in a similar position that there is no shame in spending less, and great results can be gotten while remaining within a budget so tight that it would make Ghandi say, "Damn, dude! Relax! Go get a cheeseburger, and live a little!".
And, as I wrote, if a person does not have that kind of budgeting issue, then there is also no shame in spending the extra money on top-shelf gear to maximize a grow.
Yes, I could spend more on my grows, and the wife has let me know it's okay if I have to, but I'd rather she spend that extra $30 here & there on herself. 
A happy wife brings less strife.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

I feel ya Doob, I need new bulbs and haven't even bought cheapos since my budget is bad lol. Ill get some cheapos next run I think though.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Just stoppn by to show some love for the 600 with update pics of the scrog table in day 10 flower... All is looking good under the plastic so looks like good times in the near future.. 
peace guys


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Sucks, don't it, bassman?
I usually burn my bulbs until there is more heat coming out than usable light before I can justify dropping coin on a fresh bulb.
I remember a day when I'd get a new bulb every flowering cycle but, to be honest, I don't see enough of a difference between doing that, and using a bulb until it shows visible signs on the plants that it's time for a fresh bulb (mild heat stress (or higher than normal grow box temperatures), more stretch than normal, etc).
Not the most ideal way to go about it all, but I still manage to pull my minimum yield goals and more, and I grow my shit good enough that other heavy hitters I've shared my herbs with get their eyes a poppin' when they smoke my choke and put the bong down after a few tokes.
They usually just say, "Daaaaamn, dude. That's good shit." as their eyes redden up and close down to slits and the couch lock sets in.
No expensive nutes, just composted chicken poop, bat poop, and worm poop, TLC, and attention to detail.
And the music of Rush.
All Rush, All The Time.

YMMV


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

DAMN!!!!
reggaerican, that looks so awesome!
Makes me want to get a pillow and sleep on it!
Outstanding!


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 17, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> DAMN!!!!
> reggaerican, that looks so awesome!
> Makes me want to get a pillow and sleep on it!
> Outstanding!


lol thats great, does look like it would make a nice bed tho doesn't it?
Thanks Doob..
And I agree with you bout the lamps I cant tell one bit of difference from one cycle to 3 other than just burning money that is..


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well Doob, I am working on getting my grows to a level like yours.
I have been growing since a few weeks before I joined here. 
I can honestly say that I never ever bought a singe bulb yet lol. I bought several used setups that all came with bulbs. I dont know what a new bulb even looks like yet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2012)

Bassman, I think you have surpassed me already on your indoor grows, and I couldn't hold a candle to your outdoor girls, even with the bad luck you've had with the weather and the pests.
I'm just a stubborn schlubb who occasionally gets it right.
On a scale from 1 to 10 for growing, I like to hope I'm at about a "4".
I know there is room for lots of improvement, which makes each grow unique and actually fun.

And seeing all of the other successful grows here in the 600 inspires me to no end.

A lot of us started growing due to not only the issue of not having the money to buy the quantities our medical problems require, but also from the disgust of shelling out good money for sub-standard weed when we know how good it can be when things go right.

Still frustrating when things go wrong with our girls, or our equipment, but very satisfying when medicating with herbs lovingly cultivated form our own private gardens.

Would love to do a hydro set up one of these years, but will have to wait until we get back into a house (f'in' apartment inspections twice a year are a pain). 
And would probably try a vertical set up like jig & D and some of the others are doing.
As well as a couple of DWC monsters like flowamaster and DAT, and others are doing.
So many ways to grow these girls, and it always amazes me and keeps me going and striving to get better at it, no matter which technique & gear I use.

I LOVE THIS GAME!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Bassman, I think you have surpassed me already on your indoor grows, and I couldn't hold a candle to your outdoor girls, even with the bad luck you've had with the weather and the pests.
> I'm just a stubborn schlubb who occasionally gets it right.
> On a scale from 1 to 10 for growing, I like to hope I'm at about a "4".
> I know there is room for lots of improvement, which makes each grow unique and actually fun.
> ...


Thanx for the compliment! I have had a few lucky grows, and a few soso and bad ones. I am by no means a seasoned grower yet I dont think.
I know I have lots to learn, and that includes grow room setup and cleanliness as simple as that sounds.

Doob you definitely are underselling your grows and girls!!

I too am inspired by all the other growers here, and wouldnt know anything at all (seriously) without the 600!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

The 600 is the only reason I registered here on RIU. 
Otherwise, I'd still be lurking & reading, rather than lurking & reading & participating.
And all that I know about cannabis has pretty much entirely come from you other growers here in the 600, and some of the others on RIU who have their own threads (Mr. West, DG&T, TTGSS, duchieman, and SO many others that it boggle my poor brain. Literally too many to mention).

I have to admit that's it's a little frustrating at times when a "noob" grower starts growing awesome possum right out of the starting gate and continues to get better.

I think to myself, "Master Po: how is it that he/she grows so well?".
And usually my answer is, "Grasshopper: how is it that you do not?".

It's their attention to detail, and keeping their ears & mind open when those who're kind enough to mentor them make suggestions on ways to improve their grows.

My stubbornness can be a bit limiting in some regards, as I've always relied on didactic learning.
I take pride in knowing that I "did it myself", when the reality is that grows would be much easier if I cleaned the shit out of my ears & eyes and paid more attention to what others are saying & doing that make their grows so damn pretty and awesome.

The Buddha says that "Pride is an abomination."

And I'm still working on getting past that so I can get better at growing.

So any of you knuckleheads out there who read my tripe should take it all with a grain of salt, as I know the ways I grow don't mean Jack Squatney when it comes to making your own grow the best it can be.

Sometimes I type just to read my own words.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn!
When I really think about all the growers who inspire here on RIU, I feel terrible for not mentioning them!

COF
Bobotrank
Genuity
Billcollector99
Cindyguygrower
Whodatnation (!)
1badmasonman
Dezracer
UB
HU
FDD
Tons of the great U.K. growers (or is that "tonnes"  )


fuckin' A, there are SO many (and my brain doesn't work the way it used to, so I'm sorry for not mentioning you all)!!!

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP THROUGH THE YEARS, BOTH DIRECT AND INDIRECT!
You all ROCK!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning guys and gals, had my friend round through the week to show him the ropes...hopefully I come back to no dead plants this time. Watered everything up good and proper and will sit down shorlty to write instructions for friend.

Here's some pics from this morning.

Dog reveg, Livers, Livers, Cheese (like you could tell the difference!)





Current DOG Mum, just given birth to a few minnows.





Before lights on, bottom deck (getting into the sea chat! lol)





I think you know what this is.....





Just going into week 4 btw.










Cheese






A few pics form the Deep Blue F3-F4 thread....rest are over in that thread (or wiull be...)











Peace, DST


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 18, 2012)

yo sixers, aint been on here in a minute. will up date with some photos tommorow


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 18, 2012)

Everything looks good DST, Enjoy your trip im sure the garden will be nice and safe..


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 18, 2012)

. .,


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 18, 2012)

black rose and that lil plant next to it is panama X phycho killer.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 18, 2012)

Very Nice Dst. Always quality plants comin from your Garden. Rock on Bro


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2012)

DST

You just want those pics to remind the caretaker that this is what they look like now. Don't f--k them up.
Looks healthy with no problems.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/evening!

How's about a little syncopated timeout, courtesy of your friendly neighborhood DoobieBrother?

"Psychonaut" - a drum solo by DoobieBrother:

[video=youtube_share;74Gb2xPDXM8]http://youtu.be/74Gb2xPDXM8[/video]


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> When I really think about all the growers who inspire here on RIU, I feel terrible for not mentioning them!
> 
> COF
> ...


Fuckin A indeed bro. I wouldnt be where i am today if it wasnt for MR West, he tought me everything i needed to get started and helped me throughout.
as for all those other names they have all given advice and help throughout my time here on RIU and I very gratefull for all help given. The 600 club is an awesome place to be, and awesome people to share knowledge and plenty of bud pRon that makes the mouth water.

Stay High


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 18, 2012)

The funny thing is all the local growers I know were stingy with advice as if I was gonna steal their thunder. I thought I would never learn to grow! The forums are harsh and I made threads and got no replies for the most part. I stumbled upon the 600 and all that changed.
This truly is the greatest group in growers (and just plain cool peeps) that could possibly be in one place!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 18, 2012)

I cosign ^^^^


----------



## abuilder (Aug 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Actually, I meant exactly what I said about spending $30 more for a bulb can make the difference between eating for a few days and not eating if you (meaning "I") are on a very strict budget.
> If I use up my budget, the only place I can make up for it is to cut back on eating until I'm back on track.
> (*I'm an alcoholic, been dry for 5 years, so the remark about booze was just an example of things someone might want to spend some of their spare cash on, if they have it)
> An intractable budget where quite literally every cent is accounted for long before it is spent on anything is what I have imposed upon myself.
> ...


Hey Doob...not sure if it's cool or not to post from another forum and I'll delete it if so, but I thought of you when I went back to the site it's on. If you haven't seen it...talkin' about growin' on the cheap. SG1 is an amazing guru of bud grows...on the cheap!!!Haven't known too many as good as he is! Enjoy.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 18, 2012)

anybody in here seen this? any of you use it??

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software.html


----------



## abuilder (Aug 18, 2012)

yeh...saw it a ways back. Seems good. It had me thinking and I just made my own. I don't need anything complex. Mine just reminds of what I did and exactly when. I basically made a chart similar to a calendar with divisions for nute feedings, waterings, heights, bulbs used yada yada...like I said...nothing very complex. Just something I can go back to if need be. Sometimes I forget when I used what nutes....good ganja'll do that to you occasionally..


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 18, 2012)

I got so busy with shite that one day I was looking at my grow and couldn't remember what was what. It prompted me to do something similar.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link AB, I'll check it out more often than I already do.
I don't want you getting in trouble here on RIU, so you might want to change the post.
I've heard of peeps getting in trouble for linking to other forums here on RIU (draconian bunch of BS: it's not like we only visit one forum anyways). 
But I've heard of people getting an infraction against them for linking to elsewhere. Hopefully they've chilled out on doing that?
But I'm always looking for alternatives to more expensive gear & techniques, so thank you!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Fuckin A indeed bro. I wouldnt be where i am today if it wasnt for MR West, he tought me everything i needed to get started and helped me throughout.
> as for all those other names they have all given advice and help throughout my time here on RIU and I very gratefull for all help given. The 600 club is an awesome place to be, and awesome people to share knowledge and plenty of bud pRon that makes the mouth water.
> 
> Stay High



Oh, man!
I also forgot another grower on my list of people who have made a difference in my horticultural abilities:
"The Grower Formerly Known As BeKindBuds"
I don't think cannabis destroys good brain cells, but it sure can make them forgetful.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 18, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks for the link AB, I'll check it out more often than I already do.
> I don't want you getting in trouble here on RIU, so you might want to change the post.
> I've heard of peeps getting in trouble for linking to other forums here on RIU (draconian bunch of BS: it's not like we only visit one forum anyways).
> But I've heard of people getting an infraction against them for linking to elsewhere. Hopefully they've chilled out on doing that?
> But I'm always looking for alternatives to more expensive gear & techniques, so thank you!


No problemo brother..yeh..I deleted the link now that you got it. I prolly' shoulda just PM'd you but allz good now so...


----------



## abuilder (Aug 18, 2012)

It's something I never thought of...some of THE best ideas are usually the simplest. 
Using zero reflectors. Just a couple of bulbs hanging from the ceiling (bulbs are dependent on room size). 
The room you build is completely covered in mylar with the corners rounded...just like a bulb.
the mylar is just stapled up. Nothing really tight..just fixed tight together but not super tight to the walls.
the fans give the mylar slight movement causing a kinda twinkling effect.
Basically you're building a giant walk in bulb..saving the cost of any and all reflectors...
So there ya go...you can buy your buddy a case of beer if he helps ya build it...I don't do the juice either.
It's been seven plus years for me...that shit never did agree with me. shoulda stuck exclusively with the bud...live'n learn 
edit: oh..and I didn't mean Budweiser..hahaha


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 18, 2012)

My room is basically an octagon with a single 600 in the center.
The ceiling tapers in too so once the last system is in there it'll look like the below picture if the 3 pieces didn't have space between them.

Except mine is 7 sided so I have a place to go in and out of the room.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> [video=youtube;LXO-jKksQkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


have only just seen these, fuckin SICK man


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> When I really think about all the growers who inspire here on RIU, I feel terrible for not mentioning them!
> 
> COF
> ...


no dst on that list? 
lol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 19, 2012)

DST is always on my list. LOL. The man about the Dam


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

i have popped my head into the UK growers thread and have never been so insulted in all my life, a select few of those guys give the UK a bad name, the language they use is utterly disgusting. i only commented that there was a lack of pictures and got a barrade of ppl calling me a CUNT. if you dont want to be insulted stay as far away from this thread as you can.

Stay High


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> i have popped my head into the UK growers thread and have never been so insulted in all my life, a select few of those guys give the UK a bad name, the language they use is utterly disgusting. i only commented that there was a lack of pictures and got a barrade of ppl calling me a CUNT. if you dont want to be insulted stay as far away from this thread as you can.
> 
> Stay High


I take it back, they are not too bad once you understand that that is how they are and always have been, just banter that shocked the hell out of me, expecting RIU to have a friendly atmosphere all round. im just too used to the awesome friendlyness of the 600 Club.


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2012)

people in the u.k have a unique sense of humour, that is pretty well documented.

the 600 club is international so you will get less people using the word cunt as a term of endearment. club 600 is the Most chilled thread on all forums, growing related or not.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 19, 2012)

I believe I recall some intercultural 'cuntfusion' popping up in club 600 about 700 pages or so back, but it was quickly swept away in a rip tide of bud porn and Rush covers . It's like a model UN around here. With lots of dope. Oh, wait, yeah, that's like the UN alright.


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2012)

dst is like ban qi moon and we help each other out so yeah i can see the u.n reference.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/evening my lubricated friends!

Worked on the lyrics to a new song last night. I have to figure out a hooky chorus for it, but that's no biggie. And I may juggle some of the verses around a bit:
(*hip hop)

"You Can't Hang With Me"
©2012 DoobieBrother

I appreciate your offer
To share your Kind
But in a few minutes you're gonna find
that I'll smoke & toke and leave you far behind

If I put the bong down 
don't get uptight
it's to be polite
I'm the #1 Toker for miles around

Better put it away
Unless you got all day
Listen very close 
to what I say

Smoke every last bit of your weed & hash
I will flat deplete your stash

Of bubbleponic
Super-duty chronic
Big shout out to Don Gin & Tonic

I'll smoke all you got
Toking non-stop
'Cause my lungs are used 
to the very best pot

I smoke my choke yo, 24/7 
3-6-5 
no joke no jive 
My brain cells vibrate and they come alive

See I got what you need
The one hit Wonder Weed
Ain't got no stems or seed
Make you eyeballs bleed & bleed

When I load from my pouch 
and I spark the pipe
you ain't ever gonna get up
Off my couch

Two tokes of my blend 
and it all comes clear
Like St. Michael's trumpet 
Blasting in your ear

It's like the Four Horsemen
of The Cannopolypse

It's herbal devastations 
Like in The Revelations

Bring about healing 
To all of the nations

You can't stop it
So why even try
You can't top it
So why ask why?

Yo, I don't smoke tripe
I don't deal in hype
If your weed's weak
it ain't my type

My grass will mow you down
Turn your brain to mulch
Leave your mind comatose
at the bottom of a gulch 

It's a Grand Slam
Meaner than Uncle Sam
After 3 tokes all you can say is 
"God, Damn!"

'Cause it never lets up
It's so damn tasty
Like scrambled eggs and ketchup
It's like chips & gravy

I pack the bowls 
that cleanses your souls
Like sliding down into 
deep dark K-holes

So sit back, relax
Get ready for the ride
Green monkey on your back
Devil Weed at your side

Lookin' like L.A. 
on a smoggy day
Or the City by the Bay
on a foggy day

Never puttin' it down
Blowin' my smoke all over town
Got "The King of Cannabis"
inscribed on my crown

Always got several strains goin'
Seeds & clones always growin'

It's Perpetual 

I'm Intellectual

Your weed is mostly ineffectual

Ridin' on clouds
You can see forever
No worries no pain
All you can say is "Wuteva"

Muchie attack, 
dry mouth is whack
So we point our feet right at the door
And make our way to the corner store

Sun's so bright
don't forget sunglasses
Stock up on the goodies
Stoned off our asses

No Shirt No Shoes 
in the 7-11
Flyin' so high 
way past 7th Heaven

You'll be brain-baked for a Brahman Year 
As we zoom around in the atmosphere
Just a laughin' & a smilin' 
grinning ear to ear

Don't need no permission
Spark it up like Krakatoa
I got fat & hard nugs 
I'm the #1 Growa

So light it up
But be forewarned
My harvest will kill you
Like The Children of The Corn


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2012)

wiz would like to spit that over a simple 110 bpm high hat/snare


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's some shots of my grow room set up and a Blue Mystic and Big Bud plants. I'll take any opinions or comments advice etc. Thanks for lookin

First off my 5x5x8 room with a 600w cool tube.

Sorry bout the blurry pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

If I can pull it all off even a tenth of what he could do, I'll be happy.
Going to keep it simple but powerful when I lay down the drums, and minimal melody backing it.
A couple of minor issues to deal with before the lyrics are finished, but it's getting close.
Thanks for taking the time to read it!


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> If I can pull it all off even a tenth of what he could do, I'll be happy.
> Going to keep it simple but powerful when I lay down the drums, and minimal melody backing it.
> A couple of minor issues to deal with before the lyrics are finished, but it's getting close.
> Thanks for taking the time to read it!


Rap song huh?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

One of my attempts.
Won't be using samples, just me, my bass guitar, and Ableton Suite for the drums & other musical goodness.

*well, technically, Ableton uses drum & instrument samples, but only one note samples. I meant no sampling other people's music


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> One of my attempts.
> Won't be using samples, just me, my bass guitar, and Ableton Suite for the drums & other musical goodness.


Cool Im a musician too, got a band called Chamber 13 we're a hard rock/metal cover band. We're kicking around the idea of writing some originals in the near future.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

Right on, man!
I'm into a wide range of genres, and just getting my feet wet with writing stuff, too so I have a ways to go with it, but have to start somewhere.
I've got some cannabis-related songs ready for music, and some other stuff in the works.
Doing it for the love of the game these days, as my health issues prevent me from committing to a group scene or a band right now.
So for now I just concentrate on writing & keeping busy playing my bass while I learn how to better use Ableton Suite as I work towards finished songs.


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Right on, man!
> I'm into a wide range of genres, and just getting my feet wet with writing stuff, too so I have a ways to go with it, but have to start somewhere.
> I've got some cannabis-related songs ready for music, and some other stuff in the works.
> Doing it for the love of the game these days, as my health issues prevent me from committing to a group scene or a band right now.
> So for now I just concentrate on writing & keeping busy playing my bass while I learn how to better use Ableton Suite as I work towards finished songs.


We got a guy that does our sound for us and has a home studio and wants to record us for free. There's no better medication for an ailment than weed and music


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

No lie there!

Ganja makes the music flow!


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes sir it does I shred like a mother fucker when I play high lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

I love to fly high and lay out a thick, fat wall of sound on my bass.

Been out ofthe blessed herb for a couple of months due to a shitstorm of events, but have 4 plants in my closet getting ready to get flipped to 12/12 tomorrow, and 13 healthy seedlings of Extrema coming up right behind them.

Thank Flying Spaghetti Monster for my music to keep me distracted.


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I love to fly high and lay out a thick, fat wall of sound on my bass.
> 
> Been out ofthe blessed herb for a couple of months due to a shitstorm of events, but have 4 plants in my closet getting ready to get flipped to 12/12 tomorrow, and 13 healthy seedlings of Extrema coming up right behind them.
> 
> Thank Flying Spaghetti Monster for my music to keep me distracted.


Cool man I just put mine into flower today cant wait to reap the benefits.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Doob, If you decide you'd like to hear how that would sound being spit by someone with a hip hop history and that used to battle in underground hip hop clubs, let me know. I've got just the guy for you and you'd never believe how that would sound. He freestyled at my wedding reception, LOl 
It pissed off my father in law to no end but we thought it was cool. It was pretty much just my in-laws that got upset about it. My family has always been very open minded and dude spits fire. I'd need to convince him to get back behind the mic but it would be dope.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 19, 2012)

lol. this came to mind [video=youtube;WGmY96qhnBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGmY96qhnBI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

That's be way cool, Dez!
I'd be worried about being categorized as a karaoke rapper, since I'm just a crusty ol' white dude with no deep roots in hip hop.

That must've been quite the treat at your wedding!
Too bad about the in-laws not digging it but, well, it was YOUR wedding, not theirs. 

As for your friend handling the vocals on my stuff, I think that would be way cool!
I can sing relatively okay, and I can sing along to rap songs pretty decently, but I couldn't freestyle if my life depended on it, and am blown away by the kats who can lay out flows from nothing like that.
I'm going to be doing some more writing & polishing this week of songs I've got going, and then will be composing the music for them.
I'm going to lay down the vocals for them, but if I suck too badly at it, I'd definitely be open to turning it over someone with skills.
I'll be posting the completed stuff here in the 600 for critiques and, if you feel like it, you can let your buddy listen to it and see if he'd be interested in taking the stuff to another level.
I've been a long-time musician of other genres, and it won't hurt my feelings if he (and others) think my stuff is whack or fluffy.
I know there are tons of great rappers & songwriters out there, so am not expecting miracles of being the next big thing.
I know it's a skill that requires constant practice & exercise, and I'm just starting to knock on the door to see if anyone's home.


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol. this came to mind [video=youtube;WGmY96qhnBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGmY96qhnBI&amp;feature=related[/video]


Lol thats how we sound if we're all drunk


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

kirob1415 said:


> Lol thats how we sound if we're all drunk


Yeah, brings back memories from before I got married & settled down.
I used to hang during rehearsals with groups of local musicians who gigged and had some wild times.
They all knew each other (three separate bands, lots of hard rock, grunge & metal) and there were several of us un-attached musicians who'd hang out & then take over the basement stage while they took breaks ("breaks" being a euphemism for hitting the bathroom to do their bumps & whatever else in private).
But me & the other loose musicians could play stuff that the others couldn't, and after a few minutes they'd all pile downstairs to see who the fuck was tearing it up.
You wouldn't think being able to play "Take Five" would impress a hair band, but they all thought it was as cool as shit.

[video=youtube_share;e1S_vA0ougg]http://youtu.be/e1S_vA0ougg[/video]

Good times... good times...


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 19, 2012)

"He's knocking on the back door Brian. Should I let him in? I said, he's knocking on tha back door. Should I let him in?" I loved that part of that episode, LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;J359iFVAASY]http://youtu.be/J359iFVAASY[/video]

*no moving video, but the audio is there.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 19, 2012)

"God would totally do her", LOL


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, brings back memories from before I got married & settled down.
> I used to hang during rehearsals with groups of local musicians who gigged and had some wild times.
> They all knew each other (three separate bands, lots of hard rock, grunge & metal) and there were several of us un-attached musicians who'd hang out & then take over the basement stage while they took breaks ("breaks" being a euphemism for hitting the bathroom to do their bumps & whatever else in private).
> But me & the other loose musicians could play stuff that the others couldn't, and after a few minutes they'd all pile downstairs to see who the fuck was tearing it up.
> ...


We do some stuff sorta like that we take old tunes like Baker Street and amp it up alot, We do a rendition of "The Chain" from Fleetwood Mac and most recently added is Aldo Nova's Fantasy w/0 the keys and tuned way down to Drop C sounds fuckin sweet.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 19, 2012)

A goof friend of mine has a band called BCBC (brown chicken brown cow) that is a rock band. They do some covers and have a library o ftheir own stuff. They played at a show local here a while back at Irvine Lake along with something like 100 other bands. My boy shreds on guitar and I didn't have any idea he could play anywhere near as well as he does until I happened by his place one evening to pick up some bike parts and they were practicing. It was really cool to watch and hear live.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

kirob1415 said:


> We do some stuff sorta like that we take old tunes like Baker Street and amp it up alot, We do a rendition of "The Chain" from Fleetwood Mac and most recently added is Aldo Nova's Fantasy w/0 the keys and tuned way down to Drop C sounds fuckin sweet.


I'm going to be doing some covers this coming fall & winter, but going in the oposite direction as that.
Will be taking songs (some Hip Hop, some metal, some classic rock, some punk, etc), and re-doing them as Swing/Big Band and will be singing the vocals like a bad Sinatra-ish lounge lizard.
Am calling it "Project: Blue Eyes".

The first song on my list is "Braggadocio" by MC Frontalot

[video=youtube_share;oDv4DDOFOb8]http://youtu.be/oDv4DDOFOb8[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's a few crappy pics from my phone that I took yesterday:
Cheese running 12/12 from seed.


Another pic that shows the front one better.

Casey Jones that went 12/12 from seed.

My DOG mother in 5gal DWC.

This is some seedlings of Cheese and there's 2 clones of Banana that are in the 1st of 3 systems like this I'll be running. 

I'm finishing building system #2 today so I can put some DOG clones in it tomorrow.

Oh, and there's a few little plants in some of those pics too that are getting pulled tonight. They're at 9 weeks and 2 days, I figured out yesterday. I wasn't really concerned but started wondering yesterday when I noticed how done they looked. Turns out they're done, LOL.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

Good stuff, Dez!
Loves me some Cheese...
Have tried Mr. West's and it is skunky & funky like pissed-off monkey.

Every time I hear the name "Cheese", all I can think about is Nigel Tufnel outside of the bar they use to waste their paychecks at:

[video=youtube_share;Ff6TFSrf-7c]http://youtu.be/Ff6TFSrf-7c[/video]

"The Restless Cheese".


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm going to be doing some covers this coming fall & winter, but going in the oposite direction as that.
> Will be taking songs (some Hip Hop, some metal, some classic rock, some punk, etc), and re-doing them as Swing/Big Band and will be singing the vocals like a bad Sinatra-ish lounge lizard.
> Am calling it "Project: Blue Eyes".
> 
> ...


Kinda like Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine huh?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 19, 2012)

What up crew?!? Lol at the UK growers comments. Definitely a shocker wandering into that thread. It's like tourists stumbling into a biker bar.

Lots of good plants being grown, and good vibes around music, and lots of love for the 600. I will say that I have met many of you guys and can count a couple of you as some of my best mates on earth. I never really kept friends from before high school, so I still hang with that H.S. group a bit... I met peeps at a job I worked at that I still hang with... but mostly I don't feel that much in common with them these days. Not like I feel with you lot. All you guys are so much like me in many important ways and I love being a part of it.

My wife asks me all the time, "WHat's up on the 600?" It's such a part of my life. In the mornings I look at 4 sites. Gmail, yahoo mail, espn, and club 600. Even you guys who don't really know me and I don't really know you, we have something special in common and I am glad to share something so special with you. I hope the club lasts a long time and I hope we keep raising our growing games together. I also hope we can help eachother in other ways as well (which I think we do).

Anyways, the bachelor party was fun, but not very exciting. 13 guys drinking a lot of beer. Woo hoo.  Glad to be back chilling with my boys in the 6. Time to smoke a bowl!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

Good to have you back, jig!
I always worry about a buddy when he tells me he's going to be doing some whitewater rafting.
Always hope he doesn't drown, or end up like Ned Beatty taking it up the tailpipe from some horny mountain folk.

"You got a purty mouth, boy. Now, squeal like a pig for me! Soooooo-EEEEE! Soo-soo-soo-soo-EEEEE!!!


Well, anyways, I hope your friend's connubial bliss lasts a life time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

kirob1415 said:


> Kinda like Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine huh?


Exactly!

[video=youtube_share;F7vYJqyBZEk]http://youtu.be/F7vYJqyBZEk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2012)

Gotta lay down one more:
***_the original poster over on youtube got it wrong: this is an Icelandic group "*The Millionaires featuring Raggi Bjarna*"_
*http://lesterhein.com/smells-like-teen-spirit-the-millionaires-featuring-raggi-bjarna-cool-cover-version/*

_*(video re-posted using the correct artist's credit)
*_
[video=youtube_share;JjBV12gKofE]http://youtu.be/JjBV12gKofE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

_*Woo Hoo!!!*_

Lights just came on in my grow closet and, after dutifully checking on the plants for health & gender, I am happy to announce that both strains, clones from my two mother plants (an MTF and a JDB Romulan), are showing *FEMALE Pre-Flowers*!!!!!

_YESSSS!!!_

What a relief!
I had been vegging the mothers for like almost 4 months (but keeping them purposefully small so they didn't get out of control) before taking clippings due to not knowing if we were moving into a house (which we didn't) and then my health taking a turn for the worse.
So that's a lot of time invested in them, and I was really worried they'd be males after all that.
If they had been, I'd be stuck for an even longer time without herb while my 13 Extrema seedlings grew big enough to flower.

Big sigh of relief!

And the Extrema seedlings are really taking off now, too.
They've got about 2 weeks left before transplanting will be necessary, and then I still have to sex them to see what's what, but they are beautiful yinglings, and I'm looking forward to growing them out. 

Gonna play bass now.

Been playing Blues Traveler a lot lately.
So many great songs from them, and Bobby Sheehan was one awesome bassist.
Very challenging to play (especially with me forcing myself to only play 1-2-4 style with my left hand, since I'm trying to let my ring finger heal from tendonitis in the first knuckle).

Onward & upward!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 20, 2012)

Hell yeah Doob, that is great news.

What is up 600? Just dropping in to say hey... been lurking a bit, but so busy... 

Good news on my Sour Flower, she's flowering. I've got 8 tops on her, so I'm thinking I should be able to pull a zip or two outta her. Will snap some picture updates and post em tomorrow probably...

Hope everyone else is well. Jig, welcome back sir. DST, those pics you posted this morning... er, last night, er, fuck if I can figure out when... those looked diggidy dank. Dez, looks like things are moving right along...

Alright you guys, I'm off to bed. Made some toast with a fookload of butter on it, and it's just beginning to kick in. I woke up stoned as a motherfuker this morning off the shit, lol. YES!   all... hope to catch up with you all real soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

Rest up, my man, and pleasant cannabis dreams to you!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 20, 2012)

M1 x (c4 x caseyband)in the first pic. N1 f2 revege in the middle with an M1 revege in the bottom right , and then last pic is 
Black Rose X c4Xcaseyband to the left and another pheno of the M1 X c4xcaseyband

no sighn of any colors onthe black rose cross, kindof surpriseing since the mother was straight maroon. im sure some kindof color will pop in later as she matures. 

SIX LOVE!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 20, 2012)

lol excuse the trash damn im a litter bug.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking good there, DBD!
Hope you get some color in the BRxBMF, too. All but one of the BMF plants I grew out had blood-red calyxes, but some took a little longer to show their colors.
Sounds like a great combo, though!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 20, 2012)

day 44 of 12/12 and smelling lovely i cant wait,


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 20, 2012)

yea, the father plant had some redish pollen sacs. why do ya'll call it bmf?


my c99, with the extrema next to it in the white pot and two more Black Rose X (c4xcaseyband)s in those lil pots


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 20, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening my lubricated friends!
> 
> Worked on the lyrics to a new song last night. I have to figure out a hooky chorus for it, but that's no biggie. And I may juggle some of the verses around a bit:
> (*hip hop)
> ...


Lol man i came in to see some good old six hundy pron n came across this nice man that shyt was tight good stuff .. Well back to go look for some pron i guess. Peace all


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 20, 2012)

popped my last black rose seed and this is it. some pollen chuckin will be in order. with the panama X PK seedling to the right of it. (first pic)

second pic is my blackmarket mexican bagseed! from two different batches the two bigger ones came from the same bag, the lil one a difff bag.

lol once again trash everywhere.. ill be cleaning that up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

Not much to look at yet, but Started LST for the ladies.
Tomorrow will be first day/night of 12/12:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

Spent the summer of 1969 in San Francisco when my dad was having to go to various tech schools for his job. 
Mechanical cash registers were on their way out and he needed all kinds of training on how to repair & maintain the new electronic cash registers, so we traveled to San Francisco, to Denver, to Louisiana, And Hartford (Connecticut) in a pick-up truck with a camper on the back and a 90cc Kawasaki motorcycle strapped to the front bumper, so he could learn the new stuff and keep his job. 
We were on the road for a little over a year and had a great time and saw some wild events (lots of race riots, war protesting, and protests against police brutality, and such).
When his schooling was finished we drove from Hartford back across the country and up the Al-Can highway home to Alaska.

This song got a lot of airplay back then, and always reminds me of those days.

R.I.P. Scott McKenzie:

[video=youtube_share;wooNhSO97HE]http://youtu.be/wooNhSO97HE[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Sup 600'ers
> My 1200w room on the end of week 4. except for og kush and deep purple on week 3 almost
> View attachment 2298864


Good to see your garden Mane!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn!
I forget how fast & sneaky new posts can pop up here in the 600!

Takes me forever to type while my wrist is healing, and I ended up missing a bunch of stuff while I hunted & pecked for keys and hit the Backspace key over & over to correct mistakes!

Missed mane's stuff totally!

Looking good though!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2012)

Morning doob. The rafting was more like tubing as we were below a dam that is only for irrigation. The farmers said the day before we were on the water "We don't need anymore this year"... so the army corp of engineers turned the dam way down... so no whitewater. It was so calm that me and a buddy just floated down the 'rapids' on our backs in the life jackets. I have to say this wasn't the best idea, but no major injuries. Only two times did I panic and think me and him would both drown.

I left either too early or just in time depending on perspective. Most of the boys were staying till monday. So while I was home sunday evening the escorts were arriving at the big party pad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like fun, jigmeister 

Missing out on the escorts just means missing out on three little things:
chlamydia, herpes and divorce 

Lets hope your buddies didn't indulge too recklessly 

I skipped out on a bachelor party when I got hitched just for the hooker conundrum.
I had a few wild buddies who were chomping at the bit the provide every sin known to mankind and a few new ones for a drug & booze-filled bachelor party for me, so I ducked out and eloped instead.

In fact, we celebrated our 13th anniversary 10 days ago.
My wife is some kind of saint for putting up with me for that long.
I have no idea how she does it.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Anniversary buddy. Same to Mrs. Doob. I'm coming up on 6 years myself and I have a special one. She encourages naughty behavior. So I would have been in the clear (as far as divorce goes)... but std's aren't too cool. I didn't have a bachelor party at all... don't really see the point myself. The wedding is what I wanted to do, that's why I asked her to marry me.

How is your mom?



DoobieBrother said:


> I have no idea how she does it.


It's because you are always good for a laugh or a smile. Even if you are an asshole.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Even if you are an asshole.


Hey!
I resemble that remark! 
(my wife insists that I'm a "nice guy", but I keep telling her that I'm an asshole, but she just doesn't listen)
You definitely have a "Keeper", like mine. 

I talked with my folks yesterday, and my mom is still chugging along.
She got out of the assisted living home a week ago, and has a physical therapist and a speech therapist coming to her twice a week.
She's doing as well as can be expected, which is better than any would have thought.
And thanks for asking 

Oh, and in three days her & my dad will be celebrating their 49th anniversary!
So things are better than expected, all around.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

Me and the princess were 5 years last Thursday, unfortunately it was the day of my granddads funeral so wasn't so much fun. Extrema x kali mist? does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats on your 5th year, but I'm sorry you lost your granddad, and so close to what should have been a happy day for all.
He left behind a great legacy in you and your daughter, though, and in that way he'll will live on for years after his departure from this Earth.
I never got a chance to meet either of my granddads before they died, as they both passed shortly after I was born.
Here's to you being around to bounce your own grandkids & great-grandkids on your knees many years from now.

You'll have to wait for someone else to chime in on that strain.
I think I recall someone who frequents the 600 growing some of those out, but my brain is kerfuddled.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

Helloooooo 600'ers! How's everyone doing today? Hope all is well and everyone else is enjoying a hot beautiful day like I am. well its the crazy bastard with 600w's of led back again and this time he's doing up a SCROG!!! Day 28 in veg and growth has been downright explosive! Thinking another 20 days of veg give or take and ten ill flip her..... Gonna be wall to wall one plant in there!


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2012)

Seaman Stains checking in to say, "I love you guys, and gals"......


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Seaman Stains checking in to say, "I love you guys, and gals"......


We're glad to see you haven't become shark bait.....enjoy yourself.


cof


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Good to see your garden Mane!!!!


Thanks man, how have you been? all is well I hope. cant wait to chop in about 5weeks.



DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> I forget how fast & sneaky new posts can pop up here in the 600!
> 
> Takes me forever to type while my wrist is healing, and I ended up missing a bunch of stuff while I hunted & pecked for keys and hit the Backspace key over & over to correct mistakes!
> ...


thanks alot doobie


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 20, 2012)

Music festival was a great success. Saw Bruce Hornsby for the first time... He played Superfreak LOL. Lots of other great music too. Had some great beer, smoked a shit ton, played glow in the dark disc golf at 3am, saw old friends and met many new. I just love the attitude and atmosphere at festivals. Its always fun to walk up to a stranger and offer him the first hit off from a fresh pipe of hash! Scored a new glass piece too will get some pics sooner or later. The old lady learned it wasn't her cup of tea, probably for the best as i think I'd rather fly solo next year anyways  

One of the best parts about the festival though is the people watching. I like it almost as much as the music, haha. People save the freakiest of freaky shit for these events, or maybe they do that shit every day hell if I know I just wore my Beavis and Butthead Cornholio tee lol. Good day 600, prOn looking good!

The best outfit I saw was a dude with his ass cheeks duct taped together and was wearing a cooking apron, he had some other accessories and flare of course. Cracked my ass up.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

loves me a good festival too man , went to sasquatch festival a while back at the gorge in washington and it was absolutely amazing! saw jack white and jack black ..... the roots and countless more artists that were just amazing .... was gonna go to squamish festival coming up this weekend but my friends are getting married  ....... for them though


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude that's a badass lineup right there, just my style too. This was a small town folk music festival mostly, but lots of great jam bands as well. Sorry you have to miss that fest but I'm sure the wedding will be great times curly!

Question for the six-double-oh.... Has anyone ever used an iPower ballast? I'm eyeballing a 1000w for one of my tents. $235 shipped with a Hortilux bulb, pretty good deal!


----------



## backyardagain (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I can offically say I am a proud owner of a 600w ipower setup from amazon, also bought an air cooled hood, will be working with a 4x4x6.5 tent with 4 different strains. Maybe 5. Everything should be here by friday8/24 to wednesday 8/29 got a oakton ph meter and a tds meter with 4.0 and 7.0 cal solution for ph and 1000ppm for tds meter, hittin up the local hydro to grab some soil and possibly some castings. Also everything else I will need.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 20, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> Well I can offically say I am a proud owner of a 600w ipower setup from amazon, also bought an air cooled hood, will be working with a 4x4x6.5 tent with 4 different strains. Maybe 5. Everything should be here by friday8/24 to wednesday 8/29 got a oakton ph meter and a tds meter with 4.0 and 7.0 cal solution for ph and 1000ppm for tds meter, hittin up the local hydro to grab some soil and possibly some castings. Also everything else I will need.


My last run in my 4x4 tent had 5 different strains and 9 plants total


----------



## budolskie (Aug 21, 2012)

Just orderd 10 critical clones, my 600 has fried my clones a got for free so I need a veg light, what will be best to veg 10 clones for a week or 2


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Just orderd 10 critical clones, my 600 has fried my clones a got for free so I need a veg light, what will be best to veg 10 clones for a week or 2


 t12 shop lights?That's what I use.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2012)

or cfls too


----------



## STLbudz (Aug 21, 2012)

what 209 CCG said i personally been using 2 4 foot 50 watt bulb t5s , and i can get good veg growth for 3 weeks but then i got to add more or switch lights, what up closet grower you get my pms ?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 21, 2012)

i smashed my cfl bulb by mistake last time round i have just hooked my light that was for kitchen what has 3 50w gu10 bulbs into where 600 was to see if this works with whats left of my clones iv got a few pics il upload in an hour or so


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

I use T12's also: 3 dual-bulb shoplight fixtures, running two 40watt bulbs in each fixture for a total of 240watts. And each fixture is fitted with one cool white bulb (2100k color index) and one Philips "Alto" (F40T12) bulb with a 6500k color index for a red/orange spectrum.

When just starting out clones, I use only one fixture, and then turn on additional fixtures as the plants grow and can utilize more light.

I have vegged with up to four of these fixtures and the plants loved them.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 21, 2012)

ok al see how this kitchen light goes with them gu10 50w warm white bulbs in... iv got to weeks till i get the critical clones il just buy a cfl bulb if needs be, but if this kitchen light brings these clones back to healthy i will use that to veg the 10 for a week or so till tents empty and they can go on flower then i can upgrade cos i want an adjust awing reflector and another dimmable ballast


----------



## budolskie (Aug 21, 2012)

heres pics of the clones under there new light see if this works for when my get my critical clones or if i need to buy summit new


----------



## budolskie (Aug 21, 2012)

few more of the pc,


----------



## X13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gotta love all these small indoor fields, I myself am going to avoid growing multiple plants at once, dealing with seed and one at a time.

speaking of which, i am going to try to push 10+ ounces dry weight out of a single plant, do you think i need to use scrog, people?

\I felt the plant would naturally form several larger colas if topped and trimmed back, and would beef out when given things like cannaboost and pk-1314

i got my little 16oz bottle of Dyna-gro the other day, i will get some Superthrive, looking forward to contributing grow shots


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 21, 2012)

X13 said:


> Gotta love all these small indoor fields, I myself am going to avoid growing multiple plants at once, dealing with seed and one at a time.
> 
> speaking of which, i am going to try to push 10+ ounces dry weight out of a single plant, do you think i need to use scrog, people?
> 
> ...


Depending on your space, I would prefer to scrog her personally. 10 zips should be doable, but you're going to have to veg and train for a good while so you better get moving!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2012)

X13 said:


> Gotta love all these small indoor fields, I myself am going to avoid growing multiple plants at once, dealing with seed and one at a time.
> 
> speaking of which, i am going to try to push 10+ ounces dry weight out of a single plant, do you think i need to use scrog, people?
> 
> ...


10 zips imo you gotta grow in a big container. I get bout 10- 12 and use a 30-40 gallon container and I scrog


----------



## X13 (Aug 21, 2012)

i see, guys, cheers

I will opt for a large container, even if i have to measure how much water i use in a non draining large square container

i will go with the topping and trimming back, you get nice shoots uniformly. 

it's a 1.2m squared area and is enough for one plant to get pretty big, scrogg i guess would be a good idea; i have to work my strains out, things in the mail may or may not be coming

6 ounces is what i need to keep it viable, you know what i mean, i have a backup local decent smoke strain if needs be, so, w00t

peace



edit: i had planned for longer veg also


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 21, 2012)

I use a 6 bulb T8 fixture I got from home depot at the moment for veg. It covers a 2 x 4 footprint easily and uses less than 200W.


----------



## zibra (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello Club 600...I just wanted to give a shout out to my 2 musician friends jigfresh and Doobie that inspired me to play guitar and helped me with choosing my first guitar beginning of this year and since then I've been playing non-stop everyday. I upgraded my guitar to Gibson LP Studio, she is a beauty and she sounds so sweet, I'm in love...thank you guys, hopefully I'll be a rock star some day, LOL.


----------



## zibra (Aug 21, 2012)

On a different note, has anyone smoked Red Hair skunk or grow? Any input will be appreciate it


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2012)

zibra said:


> Hello Club 600...I just wanted to give a shout out to my 2 musician friends jigfresh and Doobie that inspired me to play guitar and helped me with choosing my first guitar beginning of this year and since then I've been playing non-stop everyday. I upgraded my guitar to Gibson LP Studio, she is a beauty and she sounds so sweet, I'm in love...thank you guys, hopefully I'll be a rock star some day, LOL.


Hell yeah buddy!!! I'm so glad things are working out for you. That guitar looks lush. I have the Epiphone version and love it, so I can only imagine having the gibson. That's super duper cool that you found something so awesome and love it so much.

I'm actually going to start playing my sax again. The alumni band I'm associated with has a chance to march in the Tournament of Roses parade in a couple years... we have to submit an application video and I want to be a part of that. Going to be checking the 2nd hand stores this week. Music is so great. It's so great that you found a love for it brother.

Thanks for stopping by bro. Really really happy for you.

And I've never even heard of Red hair Skunk, sorry no help there.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2012)

no buds right now,but do got some fruit pics.........





looking good,i took this one from my mom.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2012)

my small outdoor grow, with some clones I put outside in July(5 by fence), and the smaller ones I put out in June?But they are my old mother plants too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2012)

outside strain are, green crack, 2 gdp, cherry pie, sweet kush, granddaddy purple kush, purple kush, some skunk strain?, tangerine dream, 2 sour grapes, master kush


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2012)

bottom pic is from Briceburg


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> yea, the father plant had some redish pollen sacs. why do ya'll call it bmf?
> 
> 
> my c99, with the extrema next to it in the white pot and two more Black Rose X (c4xcaseyband)s in those lil pots


Sorry for the delay here!

C4xCaseyband is bred by Highlanders cave, and he called it Boom Mother Fucker (BMF for short, and for politeness).
A really good strain.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 21, 2012)

just got back from visiting my grandparents and their outdoor med garden...im so jealous...me and my grandfather may disagree on alot of things, but we could agree that his plants are gorgeous lol...tallest was somewhere around 12ft and nearly 8ft across and the shortest was about 5ft tall and 4ft across...diff strains of course...i just wish i could be able to grow'em that big...no pics as thats not allowed up there...he's legal and within plant number limits, just doesnt want photographic proof which i understand...anyways...i need to move about 10m inland so i can grow some outdoor and not always have issues(i live within a mile of the coast...always foggy and wet)....someday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, jig: that's pretty cool that you play sax, too!
Good luck on you & your old bandmates making it into the ToRP, too!

I'm in the process of finding a way to work one of these into my musical arsenal:

(it's an Akai Professional "EWI 4000s" electronic wind instrument)

[video=youtube_share;rUtdP3jQKUA]http://youtu.be/rUtdP3jQKUA[/video]

I played clarinet & bass clarinet for a number of years, and would love to get back into wind instruments, but living in an apartment means it's not going to happen. 
Would drive the neighbors crazy with several hours a day of practice. 

But I can interface this with the computer through cabled MIDI or wireless MIDI, and use all of the amazing things I love about Ableton Suite to make it do crazy stuff, and use my headphones so we wouldn't get evicted for noise complaints.

(it also comes with a whole bunch of synth instruments built into it, so all you really need is an amp and your good to go)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

Alistair Parnell does an 8-part youtube series on the EWI 4000s that gives a good idea of what it's capable of:

[video=youtube_share;UMoSH4YH1-U]http://youtu.be/UMoSH4YH1-U[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2012)

Doob.... you are bad for my bank account lol. I want one!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought this link was kinda cool:

[h=1]Artist turns marijuana smoke into works of art[/h]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry about that, jig!


I've been experimenting with integrating breath (using my nifty new AKG mic) to blend with virtual instruments played on the MIDI keyboard using Ableton Suite to add subtle-to-dramatic nuances to the way the instruments sound when they play.
Using breath and tounge, I can control volume, add vibrato, and control legato & non-legato playing (all the way to staccato) all on the fly in.
It is flat out amazing the difference in how real a MIDI instrument sounds when layered in real-time with breath control.
Works amazing with virtual wind instruments and string instruments to the point of even me saying out loud "Holy shit!" when playing in the middle of the night all alone.
It took a long time to figure out how to set it up and adjust the controls so that Ableton responds to it, but the difference is like night & day.
I just have to figure out the audio routing in Ableton so that the blended sound is recorded and it'll be ready for prime time.
Then, my next goal is figuring out how I'm going to work a $600 EWI 4000s into my budget, because I freakin' want one!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I thought this link was kinda cool:
> 
> *Artist turns marijuana smoke into works of art*


And bringing that guy's art into the U.S. would be a federal offense.
But it's pretty cool looking stuff.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 21, 2012)

this spammer piece of shit knows no bounds! he spammed up my BC Growers thread real good too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

genuity said:


> no buds right now,but do got some fruit pics.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way cool pineapple shots, gen!
Looks like Fred Flintstone's garden! I half expect to see dinosaurs mowing your lawn next.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

curly604 said:


> this spammer piece of shit knows no bounds! he spammed up my BC Growers thread real good too


Looks like the mod cleaned it up pretty quick for you over on your thread, curly.

Lots of great growers in BC, so should be a lively thread once it gets noticed.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok. Seriously. WTF. Messing around on youtube and found this gem. Egypt if fucking INSANE!!!!! This shit is legal and even more, entertaining? 

It's a show like punkd only instead of one of your buddies giving you bad news, or a valet saying he crashed your car, these peeps 'pretend' to hijack a bus in the middle of the desert using guns and rocket launchers. They pull up on the bus and almost make it crash. When it finally stops from explosions that take out a few windows, they storm the place with fake guns start tying people up putting on blindfolds, and 'fake' shooting people.

Then they finally take off the blindfold and say "Just kidding"

WTF is that!!!! I swear I'd kill a mother fucker for that. Like for real. Giving people PTSD and shit.

I'll say this now. I'm NEVER going to egypt. Shame too.

What I want to know is what the fuck they said to the people to make them cool with it at the end.

[youtube]b1zmAhOSBec[/youtube]


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> 10 zips imo you gotta grow in a big container. I get bout 10- 12 and use a 30-40 gallon container and I scrog


I agree, that seems like the perfect size. More roots, more fruits!



Dezracer said:


> I use a 6 bulb T8 fixture I got from home depot at the moment for veg. It covers a 2 x 4 footprint easily and uses less than 200W.


That's a great route and I like vegging with tubes too. Mostly because they veg slowly though. A 400 or 600 MH will put a scrog into high gear and veg much faster, something to consider. 



zibra said:


> On a different note, has anyone smoked Red Hair skunk or grow? Any input will be appreciate it


I've never grown it but I've smoked it. The guy that did it was a beginner though. It looked nice, but it smelled and tasted average or below. It sure seemed like it had some potential though! Got me good and stoned, can't recall the characteristics of the buzz but it did the trick.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Ok. Seriously. WTF. Messing around on youtube and found this gem. Egypt if fucking INSANE!!!!! This shit is legal and even more, entertaining?
> 
> It's a show like punkd only instead of one of your buddies giving you bad news, or a valet saying he crashed your car, these peeps 'pretend' to hijack a bus in the middle of the desert using guns and rocket launchers. They pull up on the bus and almost make it crash. When it finally stops from explosions that take out a few windows, they storm the place with fake guns start tying people up putting on blindfolds, and 'fake' shooting people.
> 
> ...


I think in the end it turns out to be a marriage proposal (the marriage cage).

Everyone but the main female featured was in on it.
Pretty fucked up shit to pull on anyone.

Google Translate sucks, but this is one of the things it came up with regarding Ramez GalAl:

"EL Fata EL Tayesh in Marriage cage
08 Feb 2008
The heart of EL Fata EL Tayesh has been already grabbed and he declared his surrender to this process 

and after search found that the kidnapper was out off official arts circle and she was an Egyptian girl live in the USA .. but they will stay at Egypt also found that the kidnapping process happen from a long time full of love from the two sides. 

congratulation to our star Ramez and waiting for the new surprise which he decide to announce it with the start of shooting his new film."

*edit: did some reading on the guy and "The Marriage Cage" is a movie he was starring in, and not related to the hijacking/kidnapping video.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok 600'ers, I have a serious question. I recently cut some DWC units with two, 5'' net pots in each one. I plan to run one DWC with two plants under each 600 that I have..

do you think I can veg for 1.5-2 months and come out with a gram per watt? I am running two indica strains that should be done in 8-9 weeks of 12/12

I am concerned because I did a SOG/SCROG last time and came out with a little under a gram per watt from a single 600 - but had 7 plants in two units under one lamp. and I also vegged for around 2 months last go round.

All input appreciated, thanks yall.


----------



## ghb (Aug 22, 2012)

i have no exp on dwc at all.

i have seen some dwc grows and my opinion would be that vegging plants is a waste of time, they grow so much when they flower you could have done nearly two crops in the time that you would do one grow when vegging. not good for your grams per watt but more productive with time and energy costs.

my two cents.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 22, 2012)

from what I'm gathering in my grow that I'm gonna change up next go round is using wayyyy bigger pots on the last transplant....as in at least 15 gallon pots. IMO bigger is better than the chance of growing in too little soil. 60 days in veg is a lot of days in pots that'r too small. I have 4 pretty big plants in 5 gal airpots..If I don't water them every day without fail they wither big time. I'm even considering transplanting now but I think going into my 5th week of flower today that I may do more harm than good transplanting this late in the game so I'm keeping a steady constant eye on my girls!


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 22, 2012)

feel free to pop on over to my thread!! happy to have subbers  

My Monster plant Jack herer x Skunk! day 20 Flowering..... 1 plant !!! Don't miss out! 100% Perlite CycoFlower nutrients.... 600 Watt + UVB


----------



## X13 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bikkidy Bam.


----------



## X13 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bodacious.

I have found something

they say using non compliant bulbs with digital ballasts is a problem, as opposed to magnetic ballasts

at first i thought i had bad bulbs, but they are boxed as being digital ballast compliant, so we will see how they go once the ballast gets here, but....

i will be getting sunpulse mh bulbs (+9%lumens) and digitech digital hps bulbs (95,000lumens) in future.

any thoughts with this problem, seeing as you guys all use 600's, 

whos got magnetic, whos got elec, whos got digi?

big ups


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Ok 600'ers, I have a serious question. I recently cut some DWC units with two, 5'' net pots in each one. I plan to run one DWC with two plants under each 600 that I have..
> 
> do you think I can veg for 1.5-2 months and come out with a gram per watt? I am running two indica strains that should be done in 8-9 weeks of 12/12
> 
> ...


I don't think you need 5" netpots. Just using a lot of hydroton filling them. About vegging for that long, I feel it's a wast of time. If you are purely shooting for 1 g/w and nothing else (like efficiency) then I'd say veg as long as you possibly can, maybe top them so they fill whatever space you have... then train them to use the light the best way you can and you should get a really big yield. It will take a long time, but it will be cool.

Now if you want to grow a lot of weed period I think it'd be better to run two grows in the time it would take you to do one. If you could get just over 0.5 g/w on a grow half the time, that would be over 1 g/w for the time you are talking about. To me g/w is like horsepower of a car. Doesn't mean all that much. It's all about your lap times.

One more thing. Stuff like g/w is heavily dependent on strain. Even the best groweres can't make magic happen with small yeilding strains.



X13 said:


> any thoughts with this problem, seeing as you guys all use 600's,
> 
> whos got magnetic, whos got elec, whos got digi?


Here's what I know. I used to have a cmh bulb. They are supposed to only run on magnetic ballasts. A fellow 6er (not to be named) used that bulb in a digital ballast and it blew right away. RIP bulb.

I have always used magnetic ballasts, 150w, 250w, 400w, and 1000w. Never a 600 though.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 22, 2012)

dude jigfresh egyptians are weird, i saw on the news that they made a new law that they can have sex with there dead wives up to 6 hours after they're dead. WTF


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2012)

Actually, that appears to be misinformation, if not an outright hoax that went viral worldwide.
Most of the "news" sources that perpetuated this lie are, to recycle an old saying, are from newspapers (online and print) that I wouldn't even wrap old fish in.
Fox-owned "news" outlets (Rupert Murdoch), most probably, or other ones who are also 10 steps below the worst "An Alien Ate My Baby!" tabloids when it comes to truthful reporting.
Yellow journalism is alive and well in the 21st century.
The ones who will print anything to sell a newspaper, or get people to click a link online to generate ad revenues, as well as destabilize and vilify areas of the world with muslim populations who are an easy target due to extremists in their midst.
I am an atheist, and in no way support or condone any religious practice, but we must all be careful and ever vigilant not to fall prey to lies uttered and written by those with extremist views, whether it's christian, judaic, islamist, or just plain financially motivated (lets report "this" and make some quick cash! We can always print a three paragraph retraction on page 32 when the lie is uncovered.).


----------



## er0senin (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey club 600! cinda new to this forum and never been to this thread before. so thought ill throw in a picture of my Big Buddha Cheese Dawg grown under 600w HPS digital ballast.

i put her in flower 14 days ago.


Happy growing


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2012)

Good evening 600

can anyone recommend a high yielding Kush.

I grow in supersoil in large pots say 25-30 gallons.


----------



## ghb (Aug 22, 2012)

i reckon the dog isn't too bad on the yield, it would definately do well in one of your scrogs.

og 18 from dna is a pretty good yielder, prob more diesel thnan kush maybe.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2012)

ghb said:


> i reckon the dog isn't too bad on the yield, it would definately do well in one of your scrogs.
> 
> og 18 from dna is a pretty good yielder, prob more diesel thnan kush maybe.


I forgot the dog had some Kush thanks Bro


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 22, 2012)

I grew a number of dog SOGs and they were very satisfying yields, oh my yes.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 22, 2012)

*Sigh* Im waiting for some room to clear up so i can do my First offical Run of DOG. I remember those 2 Giants i had in Hydro but never got to flower them out  O well im sure i wont be disappointed


----------



## supchaka (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's the current views, packed with non excitement!
View attachment 2305049
Another corner of the closet for moar vegging, moar!
View attachment 2305054


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 22, 2012)

true, nothing really surprises me anymore these days so i guess i just believed it. lol


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 22, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> That's a great route and I like vegging with tubes too. Mostly because they veg slowly though. A 400 or 600 MH will put a scrog into high gear and veg much faster, something to consider


Mine is used mainly for my mothers now because I'm going to 12/12 from root/seed with the new systems. I've used before with excellent results though for veg. I kept it really close to the plants because it doesn't really get hot at all. The reflector is vented via holes in rows directly above each tube so it stays really cool. The tray under it was a 2x4 and I kept it kind of full and was letting them veg for 2 weeks.

I totally agree with you that a 600MH will make them fill out quicker. I have a 600MH conversion bulb and whenever I've used it for veg the plants grew faster.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 22, 2012)

MH kicks ass for Vegging..  

Got some Serious AK47 Fem beans, Riserva Privada OG Kush and Dinafem Amnesia on the way and a new Ushio so I'll be starting a new journal soon. I'll show you just how good a 600w MH works in veg.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 23, 2012)

has anybody heard of this show called Toddlers & Tiaras .. its disturbing..


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Dog Kush is the best yielding kush I've grown out of Master Kush, Purple Kush, Sour Kush, Banana Kush, Devastator Kush.

And yeah. I heard of that show. Sick shit indeed.

On a bright note, I've been really in love with life going to class the past couple weeks. My professors are great and I like most of the other students. I feel like for the first time in my life I'm doing school like it's supposed to be done (whatever that means). Plus I'm learning a lot which is always fun.

Last thing. 7 years ago today me and my wife met. I drove to her apt (with no drivers license as a result of my dui), we hung out in her apt for about an hour, in which I cleaned her bathroom sink and tried to make friends with her cat. We didn't do much talking right then. We ended up driving around for 30 minutes looking for a place to eat only to end up at the diner attached to the bowling alley right across the street from her place. Went back to her place after and talked about having kids together and such. Both decided it would make things a little more special to wait to seal the deal next time we met. I think I drove home at 3am.

2 months after we were living together.

10 months after I proposed.

14 months later we were married.

Long live craigslist!!!

Oh a pot related note, I pick up clones tomorrow to begin anew. Thinking I'll get some Dog Kush, Banana Kush, and maybe Banana Wonder.


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Aug 23, 2012)

I almost bought them and my buddy said "you can have mine I hate them".

So, root growth is just exploding with all that I transplanted into straight coco. Ive been practicing fimming along with some topping and LST on the Conf Chs, Grapefruit, Lemon diesel and bubblegum and all are just exploding with shoots everywhere ( I also try and train larger leaves below new growth) with some of the confidential cheese that are actually long enough that they could be cloned already!! After this round and I choose the one that'll suit my needs the most will collect the best clones for the SCROG grow on our next round.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice fri story jig


----------



## budolskie (Aug 23, 2012)

day 47 of 12/12 on my pc thinking about chopping in a week or 2 as i have 10 clones coming in about weeks. i still have clones which i got off friend which i have been training under this new light cos my 600 is to hot. they seem to be coming back to life al upload pics in 5 mins


----------



## budolskie (Aug 23, 2012)

and heres the clones


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> true, nothing really surprises me anymore these days so i guess i just believed it. lol


I've seen firsthand some pretty fucked up shit over in that neck of the woods, all done in the name of god, and knowing that muslims feel a marriage isn't over even when a spouse is dead, it almost seems like a possible thing (Farewell sex).
But muslims, like jews, feel that a dead body is most unclean, and having sex with it is as repugnant to them as having zombie-sex would be to a westerner.
Hell, they're not even allowed to touch a dead body at night, for crying out loud, much less have sex with it. (they can touch dead bodies at night, but only with long & arduous purification rituals after)
The non-extremist muslims I've met have been people I'd be happy to have as neighbors, as I would non-extremist christians & jews.
It costs me nothing to let people worship how they want, even if I think it's a waste of time.
I could be totally wrong about the lack of a god in the universe, but I've turned to Humanism through the years, as it's the only thing that makes sense on this plane of existence, and is one philosophy that can help ensure caring & compassion for all, and might even hold redemptive powers if there is an afterlife.

A wise philosophizer once said:
"_Be *Excellent* to each other!_"

He then went on to say: 
"_And, *Party On* dudes!_"


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 23, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> has anybody heard of this show called Toddlers & Tiaras .. its disturbing..


Most television these days is disturbing. But not as disturbing as the fact that people actually rot their minds watching it, lol. Have a good day 600, I'm off to pay the bills. While I'm gone, lets see some lovely prOn today!


----------



## abuilder (Aug 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday girls!! Zactly 30 daze into flower today on my LSD's(2) and Violator Kush(2). Next time I ain't veggin' no 60 days cuz it's too long and they get too big for the space I have _width wise_ (52")...but I did score another ballast and about to order another light so next go round I can spread things out being I have over 12' of length..although with a buncha leaf snipin' to allow more light into my jungle I have to say it's looking damn good so....was kinda afraid to cut leaves off but after the fact now I'm real glad I did. Lots more light is gettin' inside the girls growing their flowers better so I believe it's done a lot more good than harm...I do have to admit tho...my hands were shaking as I started snippin'...but allz good now and I'm half way home now! New Lumatek sitting next to me I scored offa ebay new dig'n dimmable 120/240v for $130 for my next grow so I'll officially be a 1200watt gardner next go round!but for the 600 club...I'll be a dbl 600 doode


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2012)

A quick bit of seedling pR0n:


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

oh i asked the 6 if anyone knew of the extrema x kali mist but i got it wrong its critical x kali mist lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, then, I know for a fact there are peeps in here who have made some runs with that combo.
Hopefully they'll see it and chime in sooner than later.

Hope your day is going well, Mr. West!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 23, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've seen firsthand some pretty fucked up shit over in that neck of the woods, all done in the name of god, and knowing that muslims feel a marriage isn't over even when a spouse is dead, it almost seems like a possible thing (Farewell sex).
> But muslims, like jews, feel that a dead body is most unclean, and having sex with it is as repugnant to them as having zombie-sex would be to a westerner.
> Hell, they're not even allowed to touch a dead body at night, for crying out loud, much less have sex with it. (they can touch dead bodies at night, but only with long & arduous purification rituals after)
> The non-extremist muslims I've met have been people I'd be happy to have as neighbors, as I would non-extremist christians & jews.
> ...


I agree Doob!

[youtube]WVXGC896Jdw[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2012)

Man, they look so freakin' young!
But was such a good movie.
Even my mom liked it. 
She even liked the sequel, especially the character Death, and the group's trip to both heaven & hell.


----------



## er0senin (Aug 23, 2012)

budolskie said:


> day 47 of 12/12 on my pc thinking about chopping in a week or 2 as i have 10 clones coming in about weeks. i still have clones which i got off friend which i have been training under this new light cos my 600 is to hot. they seem to be coming back to life al upload pics in 5 mins


*

is this barneys farm pineapple chunk? be care full i had to flower mine for about 90 days and they still coulda gone another week. This has been a problem for people frowing PC from BF. just a heads up.​




*


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2012)

You might be a king or a little street sweeper, but sooner or later you'll dance with the reaper

And I had a comment on the religion thing, but I'm gonna let it slide. Glad you are so positive doob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, jiggy 
I don't like to step on toes when it comes to religion.
I know in a round-about way it does good for people, promotes positive social programs that not only benefit the church community but also others outside the congregation, etc., etc., etc..
I've said it before, I was raised a staunch catholic, did the altar boy thing every Sunday from age 8 onward, catechism from age 6 and up through highschool, and even thought about entering seminary school like my uncle did and becoming a priest.
But I changed too much to continue on, and found that my "higher power" comes from within, and needed (and still need) to travel that journey without a god.
And, again, I could be totally wrong about it all.
My sins are great, and somewhere near triple-digits of men have fallen because of me, so I have a lot to reconcile, in my mind, and can only hope to work towards redemption either here while I'm still alive, in the afterlife (if there is one), or both.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, hope all is well in the club! Here are some pr0n pics:

BHO pr0n

View attachment 2305875

PLP F1 Finally Flowering Outdoor. 
View attachment 2305876View attachment 2305877

Peace and wishing you all the best KARMA!!!!

FM


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 23, 2012)

What's up everyone here a little shot of my current test run with the purple kush x flav week one flower 
5 gallon pots of pure promix hp and Humboldt nutrients master a and b program 
There a little close to the light haha but no burning on leaves they are like 3 inches away from glass at some points had to top them to keep them off glass 
They stretched a lot running a dimable ballast at super lumens for first two weeks then down to 750. Watts


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 23, 2012)

Couple random shots was bored


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y.: wow!! that's flat out beautiful!

M2MM: hammana-hammana-hammana...


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

looks lovely FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2012)

One good thing about contemplation is it's a good source for lyrics:
(*just wrote this)

"A Man Out Of Time"
©2012 DoobieBrother

Is it a crime
or unwise
to philosophize 
and internalize?

Is it a sin
to stay outside 
always looking in
hiding behind foolish pride?

Feet stay syncopated 
But never in step
not really motivated
Contemplate cold regrets

Try to separate
from past deeds
Morals on the shelf
I took no heed

Damnation as demons draw close 
whispering lies with no remorse
Salvation as the angels fall in line
Two sides of a coin since the beginning of time 

Both sides 
reavers
Truth tellers, 
deceivers

My soul they'll take
Based on the choices I make
Heaven and Hell I contemplate
Which is my fate?

Cold comfort is blind
So I distance my mind
Grasp tight to my rusty shield
Yet no succor does it yield

Off the fence
Opinions worth two-pence
Do I stay the course?
Or like a rat jump ship to another drowning horse?

Walking my line 
Evil and divine
One foot in the grave
Will my soul be saved?

Time will tell 
but she's mute now
One eye on heaven, 
one eye on hell.


----------



## kev.au (Aug 23, 2012)

Random photos.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 23, 2012)

mr west said:


> looks lovely FM


Thanks that was 20 grams purged like 10 times


----------



## kev.au (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

oh wow loads to like lol. Anyone wanna see what i do with street hash? ill jus copy paste from my thred brb,,,



Quick and easy way to clean ya street hash.
















































































there ya go then desolve it in hot water till scum rises and scoop it off and drain and dry.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey has anyone experienced garlic smelling bud, maybe onions?


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey has anyone experienced garlic smelling bud, maybe onions?


yep,just got done with a grow(8 weeks ago)chemd og x og>>>>>one pheno was all garlic,roasted garlic.
not for me at all.
a lot of breeders are useing a garlic pheno(og) in the polys that are comeing out.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey has anyone experienced garlic smelling bud, maybe onions?


Yes T I have, but mine left after a full cure.

@Mr. West, sir that pic is epic! AWESOME pr0n, made my pr0n glands tickle!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 23, 2012)

And the 600 responds! I have a feeling there's more to come


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> And the 600 responds! I have a feeling there's more to come


Im spent lol.


----------



## er0senin (Aug 23, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Good evening 600
> 
> can anyone recommend a high yielding Kush.
> 
> I grow in supersoil in large pots say 25-30 gallons.


G13 Labs Midnight kush yields great!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 23, 2012)

fuck! i was a few days late on my dogs medicine and now theres like swarms of fleas in the backyard. i seriously got attacked theese little fuckers!. my dog was barking, and you can tell when its somebody.. so i go back out and i see a red shirt on the other side of the fence by my grow moving around but couldent tell who it was.. so i go out front to see if there were any cars home.. none. so im like wtf so go to the side of my house and peek threw the fence and i can see a red shirt again on the other side of there yard moving behind some bushes.. so at this point im thinkin it could be some random person in my naighbors yard. so i go and look again cant see anything.. so im just crouched down with my back agains the wall on the side of my house. then i hear one of there cars come home.. so im thinkin ok so it probably was one of them not some weirdo.. but im crouched down by my plants thinkin about the shit, when a red shirt comes to the other side of the fence. and im like oh fuck saw some white hair blue eyes but was short, thought it was an old man at first then i come to realize its a little boy! it was a relief to know who the perp was. lol he never looked threw the fence and saaw me though, wich would have been real weird and probably woulda scared the shit out of him. weird. he wasnt lookin threw the cracks in the fence either he was looking at the top area of the fence, where thers some vines im assumeing he was looking for lizards, or something. he was being real quiet, spooky. i could tell he was obliviouse to the plants and me. so now i can relax lol.

and at this point i had realized it felt like i got shot by a flea machine gun.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 23, 2012)

its like modern day warfare in my backyard. terrorist bugs like suicide catipillars and cama cazi fleas, aand organized mites. all while gaurding borders and observeing enemy lines..

the fleas are my only threat, i had to retreat no doubt. gunna have to wear a damn hazmat suit to take care of my plants now.. until i nuke the backyard.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 23, 2012)

HELLO BROHAMMMSSS lol i dont know whats with me today
I smoked some Cheese early this morning before i got off work came home around Noon smoke a bowl of OG18 and i cleaned my whole house from 1-5 including both my garden rooms lol SUPER SATIVA TO THE RESCUE
Anyway Heres some pics i took of Star Killer Ogs both have Very Very Dense Buds rock hard
View attachment 2306332
Star Killer Og
Pheno 1
Day 61
View attachment 2306301View attachment 2306315View attachment 2306321View attachment 2306324View attachment 2306325View attachment 2306326View attachment 2306327View attachment 2306328View attachment 2306330
Sk 2
Pheno 2
Day 40
View attachment 2306336View attachment 2306338View attachment 2306339View attachment 2306340View attachment 2306341


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2012)

nice frosty nugs hotsauce


----------



## budolskie (Aug 24, 2012)

er0senin said:


> *
> 
> is this barneys farm pineapple chunk? be care full i had to flower mine for about 90 days and they still coulda gone another week. This has been a problem for people frowing PC from BF. just a heads up.​
> 
> ...


Yes they are barneys hope they don't take 90 a need the space in bout 2-3 weeks


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2012)

i need to get that>>>>>starkiller og




<<<very nice HS,looking very skywalker to me.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks genuity How long does Skywalker usually run? I have a feeling she might have been done and is hitting her 2nd growth spurt which is fine i dont mind foxtailing but i really need to check the trics which is something i havent done is SOOOOO long lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks genuity How long does Skywalker usually run? I have a feeling she might have been done and is hitting her 2nd growth spurt which is fine i dont mind foxtailing but i really need to check the trics which is something i havent done is SOOOOO long lol


id want to take it 9-10 weeks>>>>>>>https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=825&start=30 this is a force og grow i did,(skywalker og x jo og)
i had two skywalker phenos,very good cut.

when are them hitting the market HS? or are they out already?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

Guten morgen, wie gehts!?

Am having to got to Harbor Freight Tools to pick up one of these to regulate the fan speed of my new Value-Line 6" centrifugal fan.
*at Harbor Freight it's called a "Router Speed Controller", at the hydro shop two buildings away it's the identical unit but branded as a "Speedster Fan Controller" and costs 50% more. 













It's dropping down to the upper-40's and lower-50's (F) at night outside, and is keeping my grow closet TOO cool during Lights On!
The warmest I can keep it is 74.8, and that's with un-coupling the cool air ducting from the window insert and using the "warm" room air, which also means any warmth in the room (also my computer/art/music room) gets sucked out the window and it drops down to 74f. Which is not "cold", but it cooler than it should be.

So, for $20 I'll be able to regulate the fan speed, and cut down on the "whooshing" noise caused by 435cfm being sucked through the duct opening of the light hood inside the closet. And will also be able to keep the cool air ducting attched, so it won't be drawing warm air from the room out the window anymore.
I'm sure our next-door-neighbor can hear it, as it's fairly loud.
This will also cut down on the noise that the fan itself makes, which is less than 5-ft away from my computer chair where I do my "work" all night long up near the ceiling and directly ported out through the window insert (I sleep no more than 4 or 5 hours at a time because of my back, so live my life like a cat and sleep when I can). 
Will give a report on how well it works later today.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Guten morgen, wie gehts!?
> 
> Am having to got to Harbor Freight tool supply to pick up one of these to regulate the fan speed of my new Value-Line 6" centrifugal fan.
> *at Harbor Freight it's called a "Router Speed Controller", at the hydro shop two buildings away it's the identical unit but branded as a "Speedster Fan Controller" and costs 50% more.
> ...


I have 6 of the speed star and one generic and they both work the same it seems as u can get the fan lower speeds on the speed star tho imo


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 24, 2012)

And yes it cuts down on noise majorly at medium setting and below but thats my fan Ime running 10 inch and 8 inch max fans


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

Cool, and thanks foe the info!

The Harbor Freight store is on the far north end of town, and I'm on the far south end, so I'm just going to got to the hydro shop down the road instead, and buy the Speedster controller.
Have to wait until 11-am when the hydro shop opens, but will still give an update on it later today.
Will do a video of it so others can get a good idea of the noise reduction.


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2012)

Found this info on critical x kalimist

Delicious Seeds Critical Kali Mist is a strong sativa cannabis hybrid obtained from the inversion of female plants like Shantibabas Critical+ and Kali Mist. She maintains a pure Kali taste but considerably shortens her flowering period. This marijuana possesses a great energizing sativa effect, thanks to the high amount of THC, with an incredible aroma and intense flavour, metallic and unmistakable. seeds of this cannabis are not difficult to grow. They don't need any special care, all cannabis seeds are hand selected and usually show an excellent rate of germination. They respond well to nearly all growing methods and give you a good yield of up to 450 gr.of a quality marijuana whether you grow them in pots, soil or hydroponics setups. Experienced cannabis growers know that any sativa dominant variety needs a bit longer than her indica counterpartner to mature. So does Critical Kali Mist but don't worry about it, once sprouted, she goes into a fast and furious grow. Her feminized seeds take only 9 weeks before the first harvest, what is excellent for a sativa. They produce strong seedlings which grow into elegant plants with a strong branching system supported by a thin robust stem. Though this variety was meant for indoor cultivation, she gives good results also outdoors with up to 500 gr per plant and a harvest at the end of October. Plants of Critical Kali Mist cannabis are very attractive; they are colored light green with long fingered narrow leaves. During maturing she develops a complex aroma that almost smells like a plant other than a cannabis, which compliments her elegant tall and lanky sativa structure. Short internode gaps explode into dense, rounded bud-clusters which merge into huge, heavy colas by harvest time with a sweet pungent musky smell and taste with a stunning combination of stone and high. This strain is recommended for everyone who loves a strong sativa relax after (or during) a hard working day. This marijuana variety is very resinous - each plant produces loads of bud sites. There are several different types of buds that can appear on this strain, ranging from hairy buds with small leaflets to large leaflets with copious resin glands. They are said to contain about 22% of THC producing a highly euphoric and very functional effect.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool, and thanks foe the info!
> 
> The Harbor Freight store is on the far north end of town, and I'm on the far south end, so I'm just going to got to the hydro shop down the road instead, and buy the Speedster controller.
> Have to wait until 11-am when the hydro shop opens, but will still give an update on it later today.
> Will do a video of it so others can get a good idea of the noise reduction.


Pending brand of fan they can go almost silent unless ur right by it,,, I tend to run a bigger fan then I need set it on the higher side of low and works great for noise ....if u experience my experience there is a sweet spot on high it's loud on low low sometimes its loud cause it's going so slow then turn it up from there and u will find what I mean they have a sweet spot


----------



## stlmatt (Aug 24, 2012)

stlmatt said:


> Just thought I would post of what I have growing now. Here is a basic breakdown of my setup.
> 
> 600w Air cooled MH/HPS (I use a digilux 600MH for Veg and a Super HPS for flowering)
> Growlabs Tent (48"x48"x78")
> ...


Well I pulled the ladies out of the tent for a little photo shoot, there are Nirvana Blackberry and Raseberry Cough. These ladies are on week 7 of a 9-11 week flowering period. Hope everyone enjoys the pics, and and all questions/comments welcome.

Stlmatt


----------



## backyardagain (Aug 24, 2012)

Got my 600today all set up amd everything iPower makes a good ballast. Spfar it feel and looks good, well built and so far hasnt messed with my cable or internet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

Well talked with the hydro shop owner and, while he did have one Speedster fan controller in stock, he recommending not buying one unless I was prepared for a possible early burn-out of the fan.
He said he sold six of the 6" Value-Line fans and six Speedster fan controllers to a customer a little over a year ago and the customer recently came back to let him know that all six of the fan's motors burned out in just over a year's time.
He went on to say that he usually gets about 5 years use out of the Value-Line fans and would only recommend using the Speedster controller if I was prepared to replace the fan about once a year.
Which I'm not.

So I decided to isolate the "whooshing" noise by adding a 90-degree elbow joint (a 6" 90-degree adjustable elbow joint) to the inlet on the light hood and use some left over 6" stove pipe to get the sound out of the closet as much as possible.
The fan itself is about as loud as a standard 10,000btu potable A/C unit, but the air noise is pretty intense.
I have it routed from the window insert with 6" sheet metal stove pipe, and there is no air noise at all.
It's just loud inside the closet where it's an open 6" duct sucking air in.

If I had the money for a spare fan, I'd go for a speed controller, but I can't justify the risk of early burn-out, so this will have to do.
Mostly just trying to cut down on the amount of noticeable noise so the neighbor doesn't get suspicious about it and casually mention it to the apartment manager.
This way, the amount of cool air sucked through the light hood will remain the same and will allow me to keep the plant canopy really close to the glass for maximum efficiency.
In another month I'll have enough money to replace all the 6" flex hose with metal stove pipe, and most of the wind noise will be under control.
Onward & upward!


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 24, 2012)

Never herd that before Ben running them for 2 years no issue at all I run max fans wich would suck to replace there pricey but have buddy's using the controller for years now same fan no issues ......I would say it was a cheap fan just my op


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

Well there you go: the fan I have is a Valueline, not a Max fan.

As I said, I don't have the extra money to risk burning out the fan.
Maybe the other guy the hydro shop owner sold the fans & controllers to just happened to run them at an RPM that caused premature failure of the commutators or brushes of the motors?
I don't know, and just can't risk it.
It cost me the same to isolate the noise as it will to buy the speed controller, and there is no risk of early fan failure, so it's really a no-brainer for me. 
Would have been nice to do it with something simple as a speed controller, but by keeping the fan running at full speed means the light hood will run super cool through the autumn & winter, and I can get the plant's canopy close enough to the glass that bleaching will be a problem, so I can back it off a couple of inches and the plants with be at their saturation point for the entire grow, instead of dropping them farther away from the light and reducing the amount of available light.
To give you an idea of my need to save money whenever possible, below are some pics of today's effort to save a few bucks.
I have tendinitis in the first knuckle of my left ring-finger and couldn't find a splint at Fred Meyer's after my run out to the hydro store, so I made one:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

I just want to be clear on something about my obvious "cheapness": the wife & I are saving as much money as we can so we can get back into a house in the next 5 or so years.
But we want to have enough saved to be able to put a healthy down-payment towards the purchase price so we will have as small of a mortgage payment as possible.
We aren't broke, or destitute, and have about $14k in savings right now.
We'll be putting $12k a year away towards our goal, maybe even more if things go well over the next 5 years.
But we've agreed to leave our savings account alone and live within a strict budget until we are back to being home owners.
I've lived like a bohemian pauper for most of my adult life, so it's not a big deal for me, and neither of us are into bling or living a life of excess, so we just put money aside and leave it alone.
I don't pine away for the latest & greatest of anything, and make a game of seeing how cheaply I can live.
And if I can make something that I would otherwise have to buy, I'll do it, and do it proudly.
Obviously, some things make no sense to buy a cheaper version of (I used to be one of those guys who's motto was : "Buy the best and only cry once"), but I do my best to look at all the angles, the pros & cons, to make sure that extra $20 or $50 dollars will make enough of a difference to justify the added cost.
The Valueline 6" fan has a reputation for lasting 5 years, and it moves 435cfm when not using a carbon filter (I have no need for a carbon filter since my light hood uses a closed air system to cool it, and we live on the top floor of the apartment building so no one will smell the exhaust).
The other 6" fans are rated at either a bit less CFM or a lot less CFM, and cost more or are quite a bit noisier, so I went with the Valueline to make sure I had the most airflow per dollar spent.
My main problem was not realizing how much air noise there would be in the closet by not making it a fully sealed cool air system. The closet is air tight, and I have 6" ducting running from the window to the closet door, but not all the way to the light hood's air inlet opening.
I'm fixing that oversight tonight when the light comes back on, so it's all good.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2012)

its all good doobie,nothing wrong with saveing money.

for me,if it was anything other than the us dollar.....id save it to.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 24, 2012)

going to fire up my other 600w mh for my 30 clones or so

Also, there just in cups right now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

Cool stuff, 209CCG 
I wish Oregon's OMMP laws allowed for growing more than 6 "mature" plants at a time.
They consider it mature if it's either 12" tall or 12" across.
We can legally grow 18 seedlings or clones up to 12" x 12", but only 6 mature plants for flowering at a time.
No big whoop, but would be nice it it was expanded a bit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

It appears squids have good taste in music:







_"Squid: not just delicious, but also musical. Scientists at the Woods Hole, Mass., Marine Biological Laboratory made a trippy video, surfaced on CNET, which came about from wanting to explore how the colors of the Longfin Inshore squid's skin changes.According to the Backyard Brains website, the Longfin Inshore has "three different chromatophore colors: brown, red, and yellow. Each chromatophore has tiny muscles along the circumference of the cell that can contract to reveal the pigment underneath."
And the best way to demonstrate the changing colors: hip-hop. The researchers attached the cephalopod to an electrode hooked up to an iPod nano, and let rip the Cypress Hill tune "Insane in the Brain."
The must-see video is seen through a microscope magnified eight times and zoomed in on the dorsal side of the fin. It was made with the help of Paloma T. Gonzalez-Bellido of Roger Hanlon's Lab in the Marine Resource Center of the Marine Biological Labs.
Viewers have grooved to the squid show more than 50,000 times. Commenters on YouTube like Captain6strings wrote, "Great. Even invertebrates have a better sense of rhythm than me." Hamneggwich added, "They appear to prefer bass." 
The squishy sea creature has also captured the imagination of robotic scientists, who have devised a rubbery robot they've dubbed a squid-bot, which you can see here, inspired by the squid and octopus, that can "crawl, camouflage itself, and hide from infrared cameras."_

"_*Insane in the Chromatophores*_"

[video=youtube_share;G-OVrI9x8Zs]http://youtu.be/G-OVrI9x8Zs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2012)

Too bad it's the censored, radio-friendly verison. 

Wasn't there an old saying:

"Tai sticks and stoners roll fat bones, but herbs will never hurt me"
... no... 
...wait a minute....

"Sticks and stones can break my bones, but words will never hurt me." 

Yeah, it's like that like


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 25, 2012)

that was genius, did you come up with that doob?

im gunna have to facebook status that.. one day.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 25, 2012)

doob heres some more interesting stuff from the ocean.. this shit was crazy when i saw it today on nat geo.. i thought i wouldof heard abuot this bynow [youtube]Rv2DkzOPBXw[/youtube]


----------



## ixisnowixi (Aug 25, 2012)

Just thought i would join the 600w club and show off my grow, first go at DWC... green crack,white widow, and pineapple express.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2012)

That's pretty wild, man.
Like the xenomorphs in the Alien movies & shit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2012)

ixisnowixi said:


> Just thought i would join the 600w club and show off my grow, first go at DWC... green crack,white widow, and pineapple express.


Welcome to the 600!
Looks like they're off to a good start, and hope you'll be back with more pics as they fill up your growtent


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2012)

Late night pr0n fixing....

Sour D x BlueBerry aka Mamadude



Top pic is with flash and bottom pic is without flash

Peace and have a safe weekend Sixerz

FM


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 25, 2012)

very beautiful^^

MAKES ME WANT TO FUCK THEM




BUT REALLY LIKE THIS


















THAT IS ALL.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Late night pr0n fixing....
> 
> Sour D x BlueBerry aka Mamadude
> 
> ...


FUCKIN frosty, nice job man.
"must spread rep around"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

nice man, aye i knowcked my air pump out of tea for about 8 hours, you think my tea is still ok ? i put the airstone back in this morn everything smells fine and is foaming up again.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice man, aye i knowcked my air pump out of tea for about 8 hours, you think my tea is still ok ? i put the airstone back in this morn everything smells fine and is foaming up again.


Its been my experience that if it smells OK Its OK

How you doin tryn?? Good to see you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm doin OK, getting ready for football season, and really loving this organic growing right now. Lots of pics in my thread if your interested in what i'm goin. You been watchin PGA lately? my guy tiger is a disappointment to me this year, been watchin tiger since 2nd grade.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2012)

Lovin the 6 this morn. Got some nice bud shots. New members. Biological awesomeness. And some visits from old friends.

I actually have plants in my closet again. 10 clones - Dog Kush, Banana OG, and Banana Wonder (banana x ?gran daddy purp?). Am cleaning the closet now so they have a nice sterile environment to spend the rest of their lives in.

EDIT: Damn tgss.... 2nd grade? making me feel old lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry... two more things. First is our car is sitting on 199,971 right now. We're going out later to both be there when she turns 200k. Wife bought the thing new in 2004. Who knew a re-branded korean car would last all that time. Still runs like a champ too. It could make it to 300, but we'll probably be sick of her by then. who knows?

Second. K MART fucking ROCKS!!! lol went there last night for some cat litter and wanted to check if they had something I wanted in the electronics. They did not. However, the clothes section was near and I have to say. The people who design for kmart are designing for me. I tried to find some nice button down shirt a year or two ago. I prefer long sleeve, with a plaid type pattern (o.g style ). I couldn't find anything even close at all the stores at the mall. Kmart to the rescue. And it's cheap!!! Got a pair of shorts that have their own belt, and a nice running shirt thing, both for less than $20. I fucking love buying things cheap. Especially if I'm going to use the thing. 3 cheers for kmart (and for being slightly redneck) hehehe


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lovin the 6 this morn. Got some nice bud shots. New members. Biological awesomeness. And some visits from old friends.
> 
> I actually have plants in my closet again. 10 clones - Dog Kush, Banana OG, and Banana Wonder (banana x ?gran daddy purp?). Am cleaning the closet now so they have a nice sterile environment to spend the rest of their lives in.
> 
> EDIT: Damn tgss.... 2nd grade? making me feel old lol.


Sup brother Jig, is that the same Banana OG we smoked at supchaka's house? That was some bomb shit bro!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I gottta say as ive gotten older i like cheap bargains much more than the branded expensive shite and its all the same at end of day. Just a cover to stop ya getting gravy on ya man boobs.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 25, 2012)

well, watup 600 crew.Got a new video of my grow.3 plants are about a week or 2 to come down, and the rest are 4 weeks in flower, plus my outdoor grow 

[video=youtube;ktX9uagOS48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktX9uagOS48&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

i'm still kinda into brands, but not really big into clothes. But i will only wear nike sneaker, idk how to even wear others. as far as clothes, i own no suits, no collars, no buttons. White t-shirt , black t shirt n sum cargo shorts.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2012)

When my son was baptized I brought a suit from Sears and returned it the next day. It was hard keeping all the tags on the suit but I did...Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> When my son was baptized I brought a suit from Sears and returned it the next day. It was hard keeping all the tags on the suit but I did...Lol


My kinda guy! haha. I had one for court a while back, did the same thing.
And yes Jig 2nd grade. I've never been a golf fan but my school nurse back then loved him, and i love competition since a early age, so i just started watchin.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah well we buy a big pool from Walmart every year and return it after summer is over, the pump actually died this year so it went back a little early.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2012)

We are due to return our best buy air conditioner. It only gets hot here about 2-3 weeks in late july-august.

Adidas all the way.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 25, 2012)

Home depot is great for let's say borrowing we get drills generators ac units basicly anything in the store use it for what we need then take back no questions asked just have it back 90 days ...during rainy winter when power goes out or whatever its nice to go borrow a generator from home depot haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea, i had a lawnmower for a month, a month ago.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Back to the Purple Kush rap...sorry...but my grow is in its last month of flower and I'm contemplating what girls I wanna bring up next and thinking Purple Kush as one cause of the nice fat long colas I'm seeing and reportedly good high...I'd a scored from http://bcseedking.com/ but they're outta stock now although I have 3 weeks I can wait. I see so many people selling the variety...Are some banks better than others when it comes to this? BC's prices are real good and they have a good rep so...I see at Attitude that have 4-5 verities at different prices of fem Purple Kush...choices choices...I want a stoney trippy head and "not quite" couch lock body...For some reason I'm in a purp mood this go round...sure are purty girls....ant input goes appreciated !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn!
Warms this old man's heart to know that I'm not the only cheap bastard out there!
I don't return stuff, as I only buy what I need and will use till is broke, or threadbare, but mad props to those who have los huevos grande to do so.


*and nice vid, 209CCG!

**also: Mission accomplished with isolating the wind noise away from the grow closet! It's now whisper quiet (relatively speaking), with zero chance of the neighbor raising an eyebrow in the middle of the night!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 25, 2012)

mr west said:


> Yeah I gottta say as ive gotten older i like cheap bargains much more than the branded expensive shite and its all the same at end of day. Just a cover to stop ya getting gravy on ya man boobs.


i hate gettin gravy on ma man boobs....lmao...shit cracked me up west


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2012)

"Beer & Sex & Chips n Gravy"

[video=youtube_share;Z2LrDzOwuOU]http://youtu.be/Z2LrDzOwuOU[/video]

Cleaned my teeth, put on my best clobber,
Tonight's the night I'm going to knob her
Vauxhall Viva's covered in rust,
But you can't shag a bird on a 29 bus 
Beer and sex and chips and gravy, its all a Macc Lad wants
Beer and sex and chips and gravy, and a tasty bit of clump
Get up off the floor, finish your chips, we're going to sup some more 

Pulled the bird down the Fox & Grapes
Game of darts and a lot of beer
'Can you hold your liquor (licker) love?'
'Yes I can, always by the ears.' 

Treat your women like toilets
They're happy when you're abusing them
But toilets don't follow you round when you've finished using them


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm still kinda into brands, but not really big into clothes. But i will only wear nike sneaker, idk how to even wear others. as far as clothes, i own no suits, no collars, no buttons. White t-shirt , black t shirt n sum cargo shorts.


I don't know bro. I bet your lady would like it if you put on a collared shirt one day and took her out to dinner.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi boys. Just stopping in to see if anyone wants to donate to my ten thousand dollar legal fee fund. Just remember guys for those of you who hobby in non-medical states...it's all fun and games till the cops show up with guns pointed at you. Be safe and remember rule number one, don't tell anyone about your hobby.

Peace and love,
heads up


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know bro. I bet your lady would like it if you put on a collared shirt one day and took her out to dinner.


Dont forget the shell top ADIDAS and fat laces, you cant go wrong!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Hi boys. Just stopping in to see if anyone wants to donate to my ten thousand dollar legal fee fund. Just remember guys for those of you who hobby in non-medical states...it's all fun and games till the cops show up with guns pointed at you. Be safe and remember rule number one, don't tell anyone about your hobby.
> 
> Peace and love,
> heads up


Sorry about all of the shit you're going thru. You've been missed.
How can we get you some funds?


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know bro. I bet your lady would like it if you put on a collared shirt one day and took her out to dinner.


Lmao, Like is not even the word. She want that from me, care more about my appearance n health. since i left the social scene havn't cared much. But you are right indeed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Hi boys. Just stopping in to see if anyone wants to donate to my ten thousand dollar legal fee fund. Just remember guys for those of you who hobby in non-medical states...it's all fun and games till the cops show up with guns pointed at you. Be safe and remember rule number one, don't tell anyone about your hobby.
> 
> Peace and love,
> heads up


Glad Your able to come and post man. It could be worse.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Hi boys. Just stopping in to see if anyone wants to donate to my ten thousand dollar legal fee fund. Just remember guys for those of you who hobby in non-medical states...it's all fun and games till the cops show up with guns pointed at you. Be safe and remember rule number one, don't tell anyone about your hobby.
> 
> Peace and love,
> heads up





curious old fart said:


> Sorry about all of the shit you're going thru. You've been missed.
> How can we get you some funds?
> 
> 
> cof


Indeed, let us know brother? You have what support we can give you.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 26, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Hi boys. Just stopping in to see if anyone wants to donate to my ten thousand dollar legal fee fund. Just remember guys for those of you who hobby in non-medical states...it's all fun and games till the cops show up with guns pointed at you. Be safe and remember rule number one, don't tell anyone about your hobby.
> 
> Peace and love,
> heads up


Hey mate sorry to hear about your troubles.
I'm in the same state as you WTF happened?
what were the charges


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2012)

Heads Up. Let us know brother and we got your back.

Here's what my clones look like. I sorta tore down my closet last time, now I have to find all the parts I took out. No idea where I put all that stuff. ???

Also a shot of my lovely cat, Lewis Hamilton, who likes sleeping in the bathroom sink. Funny guy.

Banana OG, Dog Kush, Banana x GDP (?)


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone experience,a never ending stretch seems as my plants hit flower and started there growth spurt they wnt stop growing its Benalmost three weeks and no stop in sight having to keep chopping and tying them down they have stretched from2 foot at time of flip to 5 n half feet now .....but it's not lanky growth but not stacked kinda in between


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2012)

They should stop their stretch anytime....three weeks is usually max. What strain?


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 26, 2012)

Purple kush x tga flav and ya they usually stop or slow down but they seem to just keep getting bigger and bigger


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2012)

How the hell did I lose my airpump? Where would I have put it? Did one of you guys borrow it lol.

Happy sunday to you all.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 26, 2012)

This is first run with this strain the parents were short stocky plants


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

anything wrong with smoking 5wk old bud? i know it wont be as potent or flavour full but it will buzz me right?? im getting desperate lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> anything wrong with smoking 5wk old bud? i know it wont be as potent or flavour full but it will buzz me right?? im getting desperate lol


Not sure what you mean? 5 week old bud is just fine, it should be more potent and flavorful than the fresh stuff. Cured bud is the best bud!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2012)

I have 3 year old bud that I smoke sometimes. Not as potent as before, but still works. 5 weeks and it hasn't even hit it's peak (in my opinion).


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2012)

i think what gt is asking is 5 week old bud premature still growing bud. Seems a waste of that 5 weeks to chop early, all depends if what u chop at 5 weeks will last ya till the rest have fully matured.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

mr west said:


> i think what gt is asking is 5 week old bud premature still growing bud. Seems a waste of that 5 weeks to chop early, all depends if what u chop at 5 weeks will last ya till the rest have fully matured.


Yeah what he said lol cheers westy. i dunno im umming n arrrrring about it but with lack of money and hatred for street weed i have nothing else to do, it will be a bit of a waste but my others are looking like they will yield quite a bit. and im on my way to doing it perpetually again so not so long to wait for my next, then hopefully clone only.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Yeah what he said lol cheers westy. i dunno im umming n arrrrring about it but with lack of money and hatred for street weed i have nothing else to do, it will be a bit of a waste but my others are looking like they will yield quite a bit. and im on my way to doing it perpetually again so not so long to wait for my next, then hopefully clone only.


You will LOVE perpetual, like you probably did before. I've been at it for a cpl years now... I run (2) 4 x 4 tents and chop a plant or two per week while running 8 at a time - 4 in each tent, well trained and pruned. Makes the trimming much less of a chore and allows me to keep a nice variety while staying within my legal limits for plants and quantity.... I'm Somewhere in the neighborhood of 14 strains currently but I'd like to get down to about 8 of my favorites.... That's not easy to do! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello all, just a quick photo update before I get back to work on a nifty little music project.

Day 6 of 12/12 light for 3 *JDB Romulan* and 1 *MTF*, and pistils are popping out all over:

(*_colors are a bit bright since the HPS light was on in the closet, and my old camera kind of sucks at color reproduction. All leaves are the color of the dark green leaves that are in partial shadow_)


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the training dOOb! Way to maximize bro


----------



## jr215 (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't visited this thread in at least a year. 600 rules! I'm growing six kryptonite OG in an E&F under my 600. Just started week 9. Taking a lot longer than I though it would but I'm really happy with the results. This is my first flood table grow and I'm hoping for a half p.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, Shwaggy!
They're all close to doubling in size since flipping the photoperiod.
Both strains are monster growers, so I figured I'd better get with the LST early and conserve space & maximize the light.
At this rate they'll fill the growspace by the time the stretch is over.
All this time with that ridiculous 4'x4' grow box taking up so much space in my little room when I could have been using the closet instead.

Oh, well: live & learn!
It's working out great now, and going to be sweet to finally have some herb again!


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 26, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> You will LOVE perpetual, like you probably did before. I've been at it for a cpl years now... I run (2) 4 x 4 tents and chop a plant or two per week while running 8 at a time - 4 in each tent, well trained and pruned. Makes the trimming much less of a chore and allows me to keep a nice variety while staying within my legal limits for plants and quantity.... I'm Somewhere in the neighborhood of 14 strains currently but I'd like to get down to about 8 of my favorites.... That's not easy to do! lol


, 

More info, more info!! I'd love to go perpetual I need an odd sized tent to fit in the only spot I have for it though. Seems like with only 8 plants going, sometime within the year you're going to have your schedule messed up. How many do you start with and how many weeks apart are you planting them? I'd like to see a plan that works. I've never seen a good perpetual tutorial.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> ,
> 
> More info, more info!! I'd love to go perpetual I need an odd sized tent to fit in the only spot I have for it though. Seems like with only 8 plants going, sometime within the year you're going to have your schedule messed up. How many do you start with and how many weeks apart are you planting them? I'd like to see a plan that works. I've never seen a good perpetual tutorial.


when i was in my house i had a fairly big walk in cupboard that i kitted out as a 600w flower room with a run already in there, i built a seperate box that sat the other side of the room set up as a 250w veg room, i gradually added my plants from veg in to flower and also started to pop seeds every 2 weeks, then it was a case of everytime i took 2 out i would put 2 in and just kept it going like that, all was well till i lost the house!!

Stay High


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> ,
> 
> More info, more info!! I'd love to go perpetual I need an odd sized tent to fit in the only spot I have for it though. Seems like with only 8 plants going, sometime within the year you're going to have your schedule messed up. How many do you start with and how many weeks apart are you planting them? I'd like to see a plan that works. I've never seen a good perpetual tutorial.


I have more plants, I just flower 8 at a time. I break it down like this. 

1 small area for cuttings - Single 2' T5 tube - From plants before they enter flower, no mothers. I generally take more cuttings than I need and pick the best, I end up throwing out ridiculous amounts of vegetation from lollipopping anyways.

1 small area for "early veg" - Low wattage T5 tube - Home for cuttings once they take root until they are mature enough to go into their 7 gallon flowering containers with super soil. The training starts here by means of super cropping, lollipopping and LST.

1 small area for "Veg" - (2) 180W Spectra LEDs -Where plants spread their roots into super soil and tops mature to get ready for flowering. Here they are heavily trained and lollipopped to produce only quality top fruit.

2 4 x 4 flowering tents with 4 plants in each tent. 1 tent with a 600 HPS and 1 tent with a 600 HPS / 400 CMH combo. I'd like to upgrade one tent to 1000 this winter and see how it does. I continue to "clean up" the bottom half of the plant to eliminate popcorn buds. Whatever popcorn I get at harvest goes to hash pretty much. 

I just harvested an AK47 last week and knocked 4.3 oz when she was jarred, just 1 of 4 plants in the tent, nothing but top colas. Not bad at all!
About 14 strains with different finish times. 

Given all of the strains and different flowering periods there are times where 2 plants come down in a week and sometimes a week or 2 when no plants come down, but generally it seems to work itself out without hurting your brain or keeping crazy records. I used Herb.iq for awhile but even that proved to be tedious for me with my busy daytime schedule. Occasionally I will hold off a week before putting another plant in until the tent is back on track but this is no big deal for me.

The idea is, a plant comes down, a plant goes in, and the flow of dank never stops, like a finely tuned fucking mashEEn, lol. Although it does reduce the necessity to spend hours and hours harvesting all at once, it does require greater demand for attention in other areas. You're constantly cloning, constantly transplanting and constantly training and de-foliating. Then again any and every garden requires constant attention really, so be it.



DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, Shwaggy!
> They're all close to doubling in size since flipping the photoperiod.
> Both strains are monster growers, so I figured I'd better get with the LST early and conserve space & maximize the light.
> At this rate they'll fill the growspace by the time the stretch is over.
> ...


I've trained plants low like that in the past and they developed into beautiful bushes of dense colas. I know you'll be happy with the choice to train them early like that, its the way I like to do it as well.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you guys want to see the worlds most unsuccessful topping? I was looking at my little outdoor girl just now and thought to myself, hey I could have sworn I topped this plant. Well I did! I just never looked at how it recovered  That little nibbet has just never grown.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol, try to clone that little nibbet haha.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

Mimosa Pudica - African Touch Sensitive Plant

She's acting shy from the rainfall but her blooms took advantage of the cool and moist weather.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 26, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I have more plants, I just flower 8 at a time. I break it down like this.
> 
> 1 small area for cuttings - Single 2' T5 tube - From plants before they enter flower, no mothers. I generally take more cuttings than I need and pick the best, I end up throwing out ridiculous amounts of vegetation from lollipopping anyways.
> 
> ...



Ahh I thought you meant you had a veg and a flower tent lol.. I'll never have the room to do all that :/


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 27, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Ahh I thought you meant you had a veg and a flower tent lol.. I'll never have the room to do all that :/


im starting my new perpetual set up now , its not that hard man , i have a small converted wardrobe i put seedlings and cuttings in and my main tent , i put 2 plants into flower and then veg another 2 plants for 4 weeks then stick them in the tent also .. so 4 plants in flower room at any one time and 2 in 2 out every 4-5 weeks ....


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 27, 2012)

You don't need it! This can be done on a very small scale, fewer plants and strains. One veg area and one flower area with cuttings going in with the veg could work. The example is just what mine has grown into over time.


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> You don't need it! This can be done on a very small scale, fewer plants and strains. One veg area and one flower area with cuttings going in with the veg could work. *The example is just what mine has grown into over time*.


thats it,it never stops.....and you still got more time.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 27, 2012)

Perpetual harvesting is the way to go. I did it accidently but i have yet to be dry since my 3rd run.
I always have something in veg that is big enough to be put into flower. Most of the time my veg room is overcrowding. 
Also when i know something close to harvest ill put another plant in so by the time shes being chopped the new one is starting to show flowers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2012)

That's the way I'm handling my new, smaller flowering closet.
I have 4 mature plants flowering, while I have a selection of seedlings & clones vegging.
I still have room in the flowering closet to add two plants when they are ready, and it should be about when the current flowering plants only have 3 to 4 weeks left.
Then, when the original 4 plants are ready for harvest, I'll have 4 healthy plants ready to go in to take their place.
So I'll be harvesting 4 plants at a time, and then a few weeks later 2 more plants, then a month later 4 more plants, then a month later 2 more plants, etc.
Then, once the schedule is tightened up, I'll be able to take clones only when needed, or will know exactly when to germinate new seedlings so they're ready to go in when there is space in the flowering closet.
Being weedless during chemo is not something I ever want to go through again.
*PFTW*!!! (*Perpetual For The Win*!)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Ahh I thought you meant you had a veg and a flower tent lol.. I'll never have the room to do all that :/


My flowering closet is only 30" x 44", and my seedling/clone/mother/vegging area is 24" x 60", using a small array of 48" fluorescent tubes (240-watts).

If I didn't need to store some stuff under the flowering shelf, I'd separate the top from the bottom, make it light-tight and do seedlings/clones/vegging/mother in the bottom, and have the flowering on the upper shelf, all in one closet.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 27, 2012)

Best I could do is start more plants 5 weeks before harvest so I have vegged plants ready as soon as I pull the finished plants, but they'd still have 2.5 months to flower so I'd really only be saving 4 weeks time each round, hardly perpetual lol. Need to stagger them more I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2012)

I just grow enough to last me between each grow. Seems like a lot of work to do perpetual.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 27, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Best I could do is start more plants 5 weeks before harvest so I have vegged plants ready as soon as I pull the finished plants, but they'd still have 2.5 months to flower so I'd really only be saving 4 weeks time each round, hardly perpetual lol. Need to stagger them more I guess.


Yep, one in, one out. Or two in, two out. Boom!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2012)

Growing perpetual means I have something to talk to every day other than just our cats. 

Plus, the plants don't run away when I play my bass guitar.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 27, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Growing perpetual means I have something to talk to every day other than just our cats.
> 
> Plus, the plants don't run away when I play my bass guitar.


lol.... It does add a bit of excitement with something constantly ripening. Perpetual is probably not for everyone but I don't think I'll have it any other way as long as I'm growing. Gotta make some super soil this weekend!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2012)

Been clearing out some space in my little room here and about to take a break and cook up a juicy cheese burger & some fries for lunch.
I'm thinking it's about time to up-can my Extrema seedlings into 1-gallon pots, so I'll be re-constituting the soil from my last grow so the transplants have some tasty dirt to root out in.
Then clean up and continue on with my music project.
Doing a dubstep tune (my first ever) that was inspired by Reagan's 1992 RNC speech.
Will be learning a few new things about using some of Ableton Suite's power, so it's challenging, but a lot of fun!
Will take a few days to get it done (if I'm lucky), and will post up a youtube video of it when it's finished.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys and the good vibes, I'll let you know if you guys can help through a pm. Just reading the last two pages has me jonesing. I miss my hobby desperately. I was not impressed with the critical kali mist, good luck to whomever with that one.

Hope you guys don't mind me throwing an opinion out there once in a while?


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 27, 2012)

Never did get to try the extrema, what do you think of it doob? cof always raved about it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2012)

I enjoyed it very much, HU, and it is great to hear from you, even in these troubling days.

I received some Extrema in a curious old care package a while back, as well as a number of seeds, and liked it enough to germ 12 of them for my next grow.
I'm not able to access much of our savings (already asked the wife but, well, you know how those things sometimes go  ), but I'll juggle my budget to come up with a hundo at the end of September.
PM me, when you can, to let me know how I can get it to you.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2012)

Just Picked these up today

Chocolope Kush is a combination of our multiple Cannabis cup winning Sativa; Chocolope, and our Indica dominate Hybrid; Kosher Kush. The Kosher Kush has won first place in every Cannabis event it has been entered in, and has been hailed as the strongest of all OG Kush crosses, finishing 7th overall in the strongest strains in the world, published by High Times magazine 2012. These two crosses bring you the best Sativa and Indica available in seed form and blend them in a way you can choose either more Kosher or more Chocolope. Pinching works great with the Chocolope Kush keeping the top from stretching. Even the novice grower can expect above average results from this amazing cross. Are you a Kush freak who likes a little Chocolate?, or a Chocolope lover who wants the strength and flavor of Kush?, Either way this cross has it all! Be the first in your crew to run this instant champion Chocolope Kush. You people have been asking and we have been listening, the Chocolope Kush has arrived. Note: Chocolope has been our top seller for some time now and we constantly struggle to keep her in stock, and we have no reason to think it will be any different with the Chocolope Kush.


----------



## bigjim6943611 (Aug 27, 2012)

is a 4x4x7 tent too big for a 600hps


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Aug 27, 2012)

not at all....3x3 would be the most optimal but 4x4 is still good....mines even bigger 4'8"x4'8"x7', but i utilize about 3.5'x3.5' and have room to work inside the tent


----------



## Gorbzzz (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice looking patch of herbal goodness, Gorbzzz!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

Some pics from my little burger fry earlier:

























T'was a tasty treat!


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some pics from my little burger fry earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fish Oil supplements will help you with your cholesterol. Damn that looks good though!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 28, 2012)

Well Monday was my birthday big 35!lol, my neighbor said ''I'm still a puppy'' I just said yup, as we drank are beers in my garage.

I haven't got the other 600w up.Just been to hot in my garage''need a tent in there with ac setup''

So been putting some clones under my 600w jdl in flower room, then move them back to where my veg clones are everyday.I should of did that before


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some pics from my little burger fry earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what no chips?


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 28, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> what no chips?


The fried pepperoni are the chips!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Fish Oil supplements will help you with your cholesterol. Damn that looks good though!


My total cholesterol stays a steady 153.
Half of my genetics come from a tribe who ate lots of candlefish for thousands of years, a fish so oily you could literally light it on fire like a candle. Or render out the oil for use in oil lamps.

As such, I wouldn't recommend eating such a burger like that every day to the cholesterol-challenged among us. 


Heck, _*I*_ don't even eat a burger like that every day! 

*edit: the cracked wheat buns make it a Health Food!  
**edit redux: the pepperoni sat next to some lettuce & tomatoes in the fridge, thusly adding to the healthiness of the pepperoni by osmosis


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well Monday was my birthday big 35!lol, my neighbor said ''I'm still a puppy'' I just said yup, as we drank are beers in my garage.
> 
> I haven't got the other 600w up.Just been to hot in my garage''need a tent in there with ac setup''
> 
> So been putting some clones under my 600w jdl in flower room, then move them back to where my veg clones are everyday.I should of did that before


Happy (late) birthday!!!
If I had a bowl, I fire it up in your honor!
But I don't, so a smilie will have to do:                                   

And one to grow on:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmmm...
Is it normal for the left side of my body to be limp & tingly??
J/K!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

I think today is the day for a freah batch of Hungarian Bubble Ring!
(see my avatar)
I'll counter the deadly effects by making a batch of vegan banana muffins right beforehand.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't remember what my cholesterol was but it was good exept for the bad cholesterol was just a little high so my doc told me to eat fish oil or flaxseed oil, whichever I'd prefer.. I always forget to take the shit tho


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

I need to find some flaxseed oil capsules to help with my finger joint problems (no relation to finger hash).
The wife uses flaxseed oil as a daily supplement (even though she's a vegetarian-almost-vegan), but says it tastes like shite, so I'm too chicken to use it in it's free-flowing form.
My mom uses flaxseed oil for her arthritis and pain from a broken shoulder & broken hip from several years back, and swears by the stuff, too.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 28, 2012)

They have it in pills.. and it's good for cholesterol too, doc said to take two before bed, nightly.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 28, 2012)

I use it for arthritis in my spine and it helps.
GNC here has the capsules


----------



## X13 (Aug 28, 2012)

this thread is great for beginners learning what to expect from a 600w light bulb


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 28, 2012)

X13 said:


> this thread is great for beginners learning what to expect from a 600w light bulb


This thread is the greatness of all greatness... Notice there isn't no 1000w club and all the 150w and 250w clubs are just wannabe's  (j/k)


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2012)

Apparently the only thing Barry Bonds used was flax seed oil.

Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Apparently the only thing Barry Bonds used was flax seed oil.
> 
> Happy Birthday bro!


Brother Jig, when is your next excursion down the mountain top??? Let me know, we need to have another smoke out!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

Just found out from the wife that she already has some flax seed oil capsules (as well as the non-encapsulated oil), so I'll be trying some starting today.
Hope it helps, 'cause not playing my bass SUCKS!
Still waiting on the rheumatology clinic to accept me as a new patient (paperwork & recommendation from my physician was sent last week, so will take time to get approved at the clinic).
Been telling my docs for a few years that my hands & fingers have been hurting more & more, and it's not getting better on it's own.
Not even sure yet if it is arthritis-related, or if it's something else going wrong, but sure do hope something can be done to help it.

*http://www.cnbc.com/id/21838505/Barry_Bonds_Should_Have_Stayed_With_The_Flax_Seed*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

In other news:

I have a clone of my female MTF plant ready for up-canning today, and will be training her to be a mother plant for future MTF chillins.
Then will be taking a few clones of the JDB Romulan female and selecting one of those to be the new JDB Romulan mother plant.
And will be adding my Extrema seedlings to the flowering closet to enjoy 12/12 photoperiods until they show gender so I can cull the males and select a badass female to be my Extrema mother plant.
It all comes to plan...






... bwahahaha!!! (*which is, incidentally, now in the Oxford English Dictionary)
Now is time for to kill moose and squirrel!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

My new MTF mother-to-be:








13 Extrema seedlings starting 12/12 until gender is known:


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 28, 2012)

Is that Extrema Sannies?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

I think they are, but you'd have to ask Curious Old Fart to know for sure.
Who ever bred them did a great job, though: very vigorous growers, and the samples I smoked were very potent.
Did wonders for counteracting the effects of chemo, so am really stoked to grow them out and get to puffin'.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2012)

Riding out the storm boys!


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Riding out the storm boys!


be smart & safe bro..........smokeing a few for ya,and the rest of the south boys......


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2012)

Have a good time down there. Like G said stay safe. We want to see more pics of the farm sometime. Lol... you going to the republican convention?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 28, 2012)

I just trimmed up the Dog mother and stuck a few of the cuttings in rapid rooters. Put a dozen seeds of Blue Wonder in the RR plugs too so I can see what they grow up to be.
The Dog clones I had in the dome are now sitting in the veg tent waiting for their new home to be ready in the flower room. They are all showing some gnarly looking roots so I have high hopes for them.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 28, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well Monday was my birthday big 35!lol, my neighbor said ''I'm still a puppy'' I just said yup, as we drank are beers in my garage.
> 
> I haven't got the other 600w up.Just been to hot in my garage''need a tent in there with ac setup''
> 
> So been putting some clones under my 600w jdl in flower room, then move them back to where my veg clones are everyday.I should of did that before


Happy b day dam think ime the young one here out of the 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Riding out the storm boys!


Hold fast, whodat!
A little tune to help you stay the course:

[video=youtube_share;e_zU6R7IMns]http://youtu.be/e_zU6R7IMns[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2012)

How many years you got madness? I think I'm about in the middle of all you guys at 33. I would guess 33-35 to be average for all us. Seems like there are a bunch of you around 25-27, then another bunch around 38-40, then another group we'll call the learned ones.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;DED812HKWyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DED812HKWyM[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DED812HKWyM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> ... then another group we'll call the learned ones.


I'll be 46 in 27 days, and I ain't learnt nuthin', no how, no way!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 28, 2012)

Jig skipped a couple of years there and I fall in that area at 37


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys and gals, back from my hols and spent 5 hours cleaning my caterpillar ridden greenhouse. Managed to get a crap load of toms, some cucumbers and a single pumpkin. I asked my mate, "did your mum not read you the Big hungry Caterpillar as a kid?", lol. anyway, not all a disaster, needed clearing out. Will get some pics up soon, peace folks, and good to see old friends around.
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back Land of Lubbers, D!
Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> How many years you got madness? I think I'm about in the middle of all you guys at 33. I would guess 33-35 to be average for all us. Seems like there are a bunch of you around 25-27, then another bunch around 38-40, then another group we'll call the learned ones.


im 29........ i guess i dont fit in lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My total cholesterol stays a steady 153.
> Half of my genetics come from a tribe who ate lots of candlefish for thousands of years, a fish so oily you could literally light it on fire like a candle. Or render out the oil for use in oil lamps.


In case anyone needs proof:
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eulachon*
(*oolichan/hooligan/candlefish/lampfish*)

[video=youtube_share;t-GAQZybXsw]http://youtu.be/t-GAQZybXsw[/video]

Tasty!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

Pretty cool little vid on the lifecycle of the fish:

[video=youtube_share;7DBQUVLbhGw]http://youtu.be/7DBQUVLbhGw[/video]


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 28, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> im 29........ i guess i dont fit in lol


If you dont fit in then where do i STAND ! 21 HERE !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2012)

"If the age doesn't fit, you must Hit, Git & Split!" - J. Cochran

[video=youtube_share;g2W_YWsQ2qU]http://youtu.be/g2W_YWsQ2qU[/video]


_**edit: not calling anyone a Git, it's just the title of the song 
**edit x2: nor do I want anyone to split *_


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> If you dont fit in then where do i STAND ! 21 HERE !


in good standing.....but I have bad habits older than you.


cof


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2012)

22 BIG BABYYYY lol Get in where you fit in or just start pushing mothafuckas till you get a spot


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 28, 2012)

Well guess not Ime 28


----------



## 4X4Brat (Aug 28, 2012)

So at 47 I'm in the old farts club already??? Damn!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2012)

Today I met a solid, big thanks to our brother hemlock!


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 28, 2012)

38......... Dude I didn't realize you was that far up there.. You should really keep them grease bombs to a minimum.. 

Have you had your colonoscopy yet??


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> _*
> **edit x2: nor do I want anyone to split *_


I just split from Split......


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Have you had your colonoscopy yet??


Too many to mention lad, lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Pics from the cab.

Cheese exo, 





















DOG











Deep Blues (more pics in my thread)











Mmm, it's dark in there.















Not so dark






Rooftop. (more pics in my thread)






Roasting toms.....











Some veg











Peace,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> 38......... Dude I didn't realize you was that far up there.. You should really keep them grease bombs to a minimum..
> 
> Have you had your colonoscopy yet??


I see several doctors every 3 months (leukemia), so we stay on top of my health as best we can.
And yeah, I get my butt probed & guts snaked once a year.
Except for the occasional burger, I'm mostly vegetarian, so my cholesterol/triglycerides are always low. 
I really only make a burger like that once or twice a month, or less, and rarely indulge in fast foods: too expensive, not so tasty, and I love to cook my own meals.
I do drink a little soda pop every day, but only about 8-ounces (the fizziness helps me swallow my chemo meds).
I live a pretty spartan life, unless I'm working physical jobs, and I restrict myself to eating one meal a day, and have a light snack in between. 
In the past I've always had manual labor jobs that required me to consume up to 10,000 calories a day to gain muscle mass and keep it on (super fast metabolism), but those days are far behind me. 
Until my back problems kicked in a few years ago, I have lead an extremely active life, and take a bit of pride in maintaining good physical conditioning (most would say excellent).
4-minute miles, hiking through the woods in hilly & mountainous terrain with heavy pack and regardless of the weather (born & raised in Alaska), mountaineering, swimming, skiing (cross country and downhill), hardcore bicycling, motorcycle racing (road & dirt), ATV racing, and more than dabbled in various styles of martial arts (aikido, judo, jiujitsu, kempo, boxing).
These days I stay in shape with yoga and isometrics.
If it wasn't for the white hairs in my moustache & beard and a little coming in on the temples, you'd never guess I was coming up on 46.
Most people who meet me think I'm in my low-to-mid 30's.
Was working a job about 10 years ago, and always had to come & go by an Army recruitment center. I always ran from my car way out in the parking lot to the store, and from the store carrying a load out to my car for 10 hours a day.
And always in heavy work boots.
I'd smile & nod to the sergeants inside as I'd pass by the window and one day the senior NCO came out and stopped me and said he noticed my hustle and said "The Army could sure use a man like you. Have you ever thought of enlisting?"
I chuckled and let him know I'd only been out of the Army for 10 years, had served in Desert Shield & Desert Storm, and was on the verge of being too old to enlist, and then added that when I left the service I outranked him. 
But thanked him for the compliment and wished him luck in finding others. 
He was almost heartbroken, but smiled and said, "Damn! If you ever want to re-enlist, come see me!" 
With rare exceptions, most guys I meet who are in their early-mid 30's look as old as I actually am. 
I will admit, though, that even if I look younger than I am, I feel older than my years. 
The joys of turning into a walking fossil.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 29, 2012)

What up 6.

I had the honor of meeting Don Gin And Ton yesterday.
We spent a few hours smoking and going thru my garden
First class person. I look forward to seeing him again. Maybe at the Cup with 
DST.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2012)

Likewise an honour to meet you finally brother 6er! I am super envious of op and you in general. Living the dream just about covers it  . See you in november hopefully. 

4000 mile journey home today. Quick pitstop in my garden and off to the football. The gf's already moaning 

@DST sweet veggie haul mate, ganj looks all gravy too!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 29, 2012)

Safe Travels Brother!


----------



## Penyajo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys. Just stopping in to say what's up. Nice pics D!! You get a shit ton of veggies off ur garden. I guess I fall into the very young ae group, as I am only 23. It's funny how all of us are different ages but we all get along so good. Only in the 600!!! STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Pics from the cab.
> 
> Cheese exo,
> 
> ...


So im going to need you to send me an invitation along with a plane ticket.  I want some damn it Nice as always D




Hemlock said:


> What up 6.





Hemlock said:


> I had the honor of meeting Don Gin And Ton yesterday.
> We spent a few hours smoking and going thru my garden
> First class person. I look forward to seeing him again. Maybe at the Cup with
> DST.




F U ALL WITH A PASSION i wanna go  we should have a 600 meet at one of the cups


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 29, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> So im going to need you to send me an invitation along with a plane ticket.  I want some damn it Nice as always D
> 
> 
> 
> F U ALL WITH A PASSION i wanna go  we should have a 600 meet at one of the cups


LOLOLOLOLOL.
Aye thats a good Idea


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yeah Ill be there but the princess and her mini me will be staying at home to look after the house and cuz we cant afford for alll three of us to go what with hattie needing her own passport now. Im getting quite excited now lol.


----------



## Heads Up (Aug 29, 2012)

How you weathering the storm cof? Good luck to you guys along the gulf coast.

And, I do believe the extrema is a sannie bean.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> How you weathering the storm cof? Good luck to you guys along the gulf coast.
> 
> And, I do believe the extrema is a sannie bean.


I'm a little north of where he's landed and we are just beginning to feel the effects...fairly mild at this point. It's the coastal areas that are being pounded.
The extrema that I have was acquired from sannie about three years ago and is the only constant sannie gear in the garden, everything else is Breeders Boutique, club 600 or original creations at this time. I'm really satisfied with a heri-jake blue/livers that has a juicy fruit smell and a knock you down high that has my current attention. I wanted to let some friends have a taste, but I haven't been able to let go of any...maybe next time......they might be available thru Breeders Boutique shortly.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, hope all is well in the club! I made some BHO and whipped it up this time for 2 hours straight with a wire and it came out different then I am used too..Its a lot of work whipping it but came out nice and potent!

View attachment 2313937View attachment 2313938View attachment 2313939View attachment 2313940View attachment 2313941

Peace All

FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice looking shtuff, F.M.I.LY.!!
I'm hoping I can keep my perpetual actually perpetual this time so I can collect enough to run some more ISO.
Always amazes me how much tokey goodness is in the trimmings & sugar leaves.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice looking shtuff, F.M.I.LY.!!
> I'm hoping I can keep my perpetual actually perpetual this time so I can collect enough to run some more ISO.
> Always amazes me how much tokey goodness is in the trimmings & sugar leaves.


To me Doob, the sugar leaves are like Thanksgiving scrappings, oh so good!

Thanks bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> To me Doob, *the sugar leaves are like Thanksgiving scrappings, oh so good!
> *
> Thanks bro!
> 
> ...



I am of the same opinion as you


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 29, 2012)

The 600 club breeders? Can we get these in MI?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys. I love you guys so much. Life is pretty amazing and I'm glad I get to share it with you all even if only a little bit. 

Props out to college radio for turning me onto this song.

[youtube]vhT_e6D3DeA[/youtube]



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup Sixerz, hope all is well in the club! I made some BHO and whipped it up this time for 2 hours straight with a wire and it came out different then I am used too..Its a lot of work whipping it but came out nice and potent!


You busy tomorrow? I wanna smoke some of that.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

Over the last two days I have smoked only 2 joints, haha. When I got back Tuesday I rolled a number, had a bong and then had about 6 tokes of the joint, was freakin spangled for hours. Then determined to finish the joint went back for some more only to get about half way....I thought, you are stoned enough already, my eyes were on fire, haha. So yesterday I managed to finish the first joint when I went out for a few beers, which turned into a few more beers, and 1 more joint and a bongo....cycling home at break neck speed I remembered how much fun it was to be stoned. It's good when you get so high! I can already feel my tollerance building up though...such is life.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

It's been since mid-June since I inhaled the fragrant burnings of the blessed ganja.
I'll snip a few (very) early buds so I'll have a few bowls for my birthday, but the plants will only be 34 days into flowering, so I'm not expecting any kind of awesomeness, but my system is totally clear of THC, so even immature larf should kick me in the pants fairly well. 

My two consolations are: 

#1- sitting here in my computer/music/art/grow room I get a spicy whiff of the plants in flower, mixed with the 13 seedlings, everytime I breathe in, and I know it's going to rock my little world after it's harvested, dried & cured.

#2- I get an eyefull of great bud pR0n to look at several times a day from you guys here in the 600 to remind me of how good it will be in another 90 days.

I'm going to have to be careful about how much I toke when I start back up, because I know it's going to knock me for a loop or two until I get my ganja legs back under me.
I can hardly wait!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

Mid June, that's nae good Doob. A 10 day detox for me was fantastic. Would highly recommend it to anyone who can manage it....although I was generally drinking till the wee hours on most nights


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

For me, drinking went hand & hand with toking (whiskey & beer was a great way to take the edge off of cotton mouth).
But when I didn't have herb, I sure drank a LOT more to make up for it. 
Those were the days...


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

Pics from Croatia or as the locals say, Hrvatska.





Sunrise on the flotilla










What's known as the porno bed...





Our cabin, not much pr0n happening in there, could hardly move, lol.





the sea was lovely.





As where the sunsets.





A Croatian bagpiper, he told me they have at least 10 different types of bagpipes in Croatia.





Lamb Peka, a traditional Croatian dish that is cooked with a bell over the pot, with charcoals used to surround the bell. It's like a braised bit of meat with vegetables underneath. We had to order it 3 hours before we went for the meal.





Our wee bit of luxury in the sun





The walls of Diocletians Palace, from 239AD.





Now we know where the makers of ET got the finger from!!!





Funny faces watching you as you entered.





Representin





A romantic dinner for me and Mrs DST as the sun goes down











And something whacky done in Croatia (not me of course, lol)
[youtube]1zXwOoeGzys[/youtube]

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice pics D,and vid.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

Potted up the o/d girls today. One from a 21litre to 70 litre, one from 40 litre - 70 litre.
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam-post7932365.html#post7932365


Root pr0n.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice pics of your vaca, D 

And since there was no warning at the beginning of the video "not to try this at home", I know what activity will be occupying my afternoon! 


And super looking root system!


----------



## nixact (Aug 30, 2012)

@ DST - Awesome! So awesome. 

Been layin low but thought I'd throw some pics up from my current first grow journal update. Feel free to sub the hournal and check out it's history. Cheers Sixerz

View attachment 2314475View attachment 2314478View attachment 2314479View attachment 2314480View attachment 2314481View attachment 2314482View attachment 2314476View attachment 2314477


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

pretty awesome yerself nixact. nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2012)

DST

You've proved how large a plant you can healthly grow in a small container with proper food and water. Your gardens look good. Your bud tender did a good job.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice pics D, looks very relaxing and stress free!!! 
Peace

FM


----------



## SahTiva (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2012)

If you guys don't mind, I'm going to say hello first and then go back a bit for a little read, and I'm sure some lovely pr0n!!! How is everybody? I hope you're all doing very well and I hope I don't read any bad news here. Things are getting better on my end and might get way better soon. The Mrs is finally getting job offers coming in but of course the first one's to call are the one's offering crappy wage and way too few hours but so far she's done a good job of juggling those dangling carrots while she waits for the dream job, which she's made the final cut and has an interview for next week. On my end? Opposing council would like to see some numbers and the first offer was sent. Not counting my chickens but this is good news. Who knows, I may be at CC 25 after all. Hey DST, how's the politics on that these days. Are tourists gonna be able to go? 

Anyway, gonna stop rambling. Here's a few picks of what's going on.

Strawberry Sour Diesel 








































Double Koosh








































Deep Psychosis








































Dog X Extrema








































Casey Jones








































And, a whole bunch of Extrema, some Hericlues, a couple more Deep Psychosis, a Calizahr X Caseyband and a BSB X Caseyband. 








































Will have tent 1 set up in a few days so I can get some of these potted up and in. 

Cheers all!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

Duchie!!!
Been thinking about you a lot and wondering how you've been!
Best to the Mrs. on finding the job she deserves!
And fingers are crossed that the barristers quit f*ckin' around with you and get shit done (in your favor)!
Your garden is looking great, too!
Really nice line up of genetics!
Okay, I've just about used up my allotment of exclamation marks, but good to hear from you!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah, very cool Brother Doob, I've been thinking of you and all the others here as well. The genetics? All in great part to the 600! The barristers? I'm at the point now where I realize the I have absolutely no control in this negotiation. They come up with the numbers and do the dealing, just like realtors. In the end I just want them to cut the crap, and then my check, and let me get on with my life. First thing in order, because I know that they owe me so much so far any way you cut it, is a Canon 7D and tuition to a Photography program at the local college. It's only a part time certificate program (300 hrs) but I think enough to get me what I need to at least start freelancing and putting myself out there. And, if things work out half decent, I very may be heading over the pond. Anyway, how have you been man. You holding up? Question. How would you be for traveling abroad for a time? 

OK next. Heads Up!!!! So very cool to see you posting. Not sure what's up but a real pleasant surprise!

DST. Nice pics of the garden, as always, and nice root ball. The veggies look great too. I've been pulling tons out of mine as well. Lot's of sauces lately. Oh, and Croatia. That's very cool. I bet the food was great. 



























































































































As per the poll, I'm mid 40ish.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn Duchie, nice garden!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

That 7D is a sweet piece of kit, for sure, and I hope your lawyer gets it sorted out pronto.
You've always shown a good eye in your photos, so a photography course will definitely help you up your game to pro-level work.
300 hrs is still a goodly course of study, too! 
I holding up. Some days are better than others, but I'll make it through. Could be much worse. 
Not set up for travel for a while, as we're saving as much as possible to get back into a house sometime in the unseen future.
Have a ways to go before we can get there, so squeezing every penny that we can.
At least I can look at Cannabis Cup pics here in the 600, and read any accounts of the shenanigans you all might get into.
I'm more of a wallflower, bordering on a wet blanket anyways, and lately just don't have much energy to do much more than be a forum annoyance.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 30, 2012)

*

Star Killer OG Pre Harvest Pics
I Think i took her a week to long but thats ok she looking good im thinking shes a 
60-70 Day Pheno
I did a quick dry smoke test of her and she gives off a OG taste with a Peach/ Apricot after taste and a very much In your Face high almost makes me feel like i know the meaning of Nicolas Cages Face off movie lol a bit of couch lock but ill have a much better report later
View attachment 2315243

View attachment 2315244
​View attachment 2315245View attachment 2315246View attachment 2315247View attachment 2315248View attachment 2315249View attachment 2315250View attachment 2315251View attachment 2315252View attachment 2315253View attachment 2315254View attachment 2315255View attachment 2315256
*


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Dez. Took everything I've learned from here and applied it out there and good things happened. Planted my tomatoes way too close thought and made it a real bitch to get in and harvest the ripe ones. Lesson for next year. I'm gonna go all out, as much as I can, depending on where I am this time next year. 

Hey, did you, or are you BB guys putting in an entry to CC 25? I'm getting hints in the chat I'm catching up on.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> That 7D is a sweet piece of kit, for sure, and I hope your lawyer gets it sorted out pronto.
> You've always shown a good eye in your photos, so a photography course will definitely help you up your game to pro-level work.
> 300 hrs is still a goodly course of study, too!
> I holding up. Some days are better than others, but I'll make it through. Could be mush worse.
> ...


Yes it is and I'm spoiling myself for having to sacrifice my last SLR. Thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it. With all new perspectives in life and what I want from it, or more particularly what I don't want, I just want to do the things that make me happy, not rich. Besides, I'm much more limited physically now and anything else that pays as well as what I made before is going to need a little more than just the simple retraining that's been offered to me. 

While I'm mostly an introverted wall flower type, sometimes, in the right setting, I can be pretty polar to that. Here's wishing you good health and hope you get what you need to get into that house of yours. I'm sure it will have a big impact on your well being. And your far from any forum annoyance I've seen around here. 

Speaking of introverts, you might like this, if you haven't seen it already. Oh, and I love the Claypool signature. haha!

http://www2.macleans.ca/2012/08/13/on-introverts-learning-to-improvise-and-why-people-should-be-nicer-to-one-another/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link to that interview!
A great read!
While I've played bass for the last 30 years, my hands have been failing me more and more (fingers, actually), which sucks as I've made a lot of progress in the last 5 months about getting my skill level back up to where it was 20 years ago.
Not sure if I'll be able to get whatever is ailing my digits sorted out, so lately I've been thinking more and more about getting into my secret love: drumming.
Something like an Alesis DM10 and a pair of Roland Octapads, all running through Ableton Suite.
Had dabbled in the skins long before I picked up the bass as "my instrument" (thanks, Geddy!), but had always wistfully wished I'd stayed with drums.
But acoustic drums are too noisy unless one has a proper place to practice (no apartment neighbors), so I never indulged.
But electronic drums have come a long ways, and with a good set of headphones, I think I could make it work even in an apartment.
And have been finally writing lyrics that I shied away from for years.
Nothing magnanimous, just trying to get the words flowing without seeming too trite or contrived.
To me, writing is much more difficult (not to write, but to put it out for others to read), as it really puts me out there for scrutiny that I'm not sure I'm ready for.
And I know my prose is lacking, etc., and all the insecurities involved with something so personal.
But I always do things when it's time to do them, so who knows?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2012)

My friend has a set of those drum pads. Really really fun to play on. It's how he can play at his house and not drive the neighbors crazy. I love messing around on it, and it keeps him happy as well. And he is a serious drummer, always in a band or two and he's really good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay, jiggy, _*now*_ who's making it difficult to not deplete the ol' wallet? 
Just keep me away from Guitar Center, and I should make it...
But if my fingers can't be fixed, all bets are off!


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha, that's funny. Didn't want to get into this because I know I said quite some time ago that I would get some gear and I know it's just taking it's sweet old time but I don't want to sound like a dead record. Anyway, when talking about that the other day with my wife, I mentioned getting a small drum kit as well. I used to drive my folks crazy the way I'd always be tapping or pounding a beat out on something. My chest always made a great kick drum. 

I know what you mean about the cramping in the hands Doob. Mine have really been nasty lately and I have no idea how that's going to be playing guitar again particularly since it's been so long now. 

Hey Jig, how's things. You been doing any globetrotting lately? Last I heard you were in the UK, just before the Olympics.


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! Thank FSM for helping Hotsause work out his link problem! Now we can see that lovely girl.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I love it when they get foxtaily like that!
"Points all her own, standing way up high."
So purty...


----------



## duchieman (Aug 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, I love it when they get foxtaily like that!
> "Points all her own, standing way up high."
> So purty...


Way up FIRM and high.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

Regarding my hands: not cramping up, but aching in the first joints of the fingers (both hands), and I ruptured the tendon in my ring finger of my fretting hand, and feels like a few more fingers are always on the verge of similar ruptured tendons.
I still play my bass every day, but only a couple of hours a day, and I have to constantly think about not using my ring finger so it has a chance to heal.
One thing about having Geddy as bass hero was learning to play without fear or timidity, and I find myself more & more holding back as I try and adjust my playing style to accommodate my limitations.
The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2012)

Life's really good duchie, thanks for asking. England was a blast, so was iceland and amsterdam. Iceland is a really cool place. I just started school for fun, taking calculus and arabic. I think I'm gonna get me a sax at the pawn shop, I used to play way back and had a good excuse to start up again. Other than that I'm trying to get my clones to get happy in my closet. Then off to the races. I'm going for a record harvest this round. No rushing things at all, I have till the end of the year to get these things big and nice.

It's always nice to have you around my friend. Glad you have some time to stop by.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2012)

(*sorry to interrupt, but fell asleep in the computer chair, so time to get a few hours sleep. Really great to hear from you, duchie, and hope you get the chance to stop in more often! Good night 600, where ever you are!  )


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Duchie, good to see you lad. And your nursery is looking grand and green. Lots of fun ahead there. I could probably have let my toms go but the pillar attack was just ridiculous. Looks like you got a few varieties on the go. And re CC25, yesa tourists will still be able to come and smoke in the coffeeshops. It's not until next year that the Stupid law kicks in. And we just got (or the pople wou are allowed to just got) their voting cards through for the elections. So the Christain Democratic cocks can go and fuk right off...hopefully!
And yes, BB will have an entry into the cup, which should be a barking one.......

Hotsause, looking very frosty as usual pal.

And re the camera thing Duchie, I am looking at getting a new macro lens for our canon, but a D7 would be an awefully nice treat. Good luck and fingers crossed for that show.

Pishing with rain here today. 

Peace and puddles for all,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention, lol about the wallet comment doob. I think you and I are mutually destructive to one anothers checkbooks (remember those). I bet you and I could do really well on a brewsters millions type challenge.

Welcome home D. Always good to have you back, things aren't quite the same without you.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

cheers Jiggly Wiggly. Checkbooks, or Chequebooks as we called them. We were just talking about a game show the other day called Blankety Blank (the contestants had to fill in the Blanks, lol) The runner up always got a Blankety Blank Chequebook and Pen, lol....blankety blank chequebook, just makes me giggle saying it!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

LMFAO........
[youtube]Q6-hXd2UY5Q[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh shit, I just woke up wife laughing at that. Too funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 31, 2012)

lol watching this [video=youtube;ydv6j9CrPGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydv6j9CrPGo[/video] use to watch this with my dad(rip)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2012)

Fuck yeah Duch, good to see you bro. Both plants and veggies stellar as always!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;re_6s-T5R2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re_6s-T5R2Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

Wild Parsley....sounds yummy! lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 31, 2012)

anyway to try your seeds^ j/k


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

haha, plenty ways, you can always go to RIU's official seed seller www.seaofseeds.com lol. Or there's another company that sell them too. Breeders something or other......com

NO FINAL ENTRIES TO THE HASH COMPETITION??????????? It ends today peeps.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 31, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol watching this [video=youtube;ydv6j9CrPGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydv6j9CrPGo[/video] use to watch this with my dad(rip)


I loved this show when I was a Kid. Watched every day with my grandma.

I wonder where they came up with the name rollo on the Clevland show


----------



## budolskie (Aug 31, 2012)

well quick update end of 7th week tomorow


----------



## budolskie (Aug 31, 2012)

heres my 6 clones i managed to save out the 11 off a friend, other 5 cooked under 600hps, i have been training these 6 for 5 days now and got 10 critical mass clones coming in about 10 days


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

On the final stretch Budolski. How long are you running the ones in flower?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh no, the competition ends today? I just started a grow. Can we have a 3 month extension?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 31, 2012)

DST said:


> On the final stretch Budolski. How long are you running the ones in flower?


Was planning to chop next weekend do u think the be ready then


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2012)

Another quick photo update:
10 days of 12/12 lighting
(*JDB Romulan x3, and MTF x1)
(**Extrema seedlings x13 being run @ 12/12 to check gender for culling of males)











































Hope everyone is having a good morning/evening!


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 31, 2012)

looking good doobie.

heres mines at the end of week 6 small mag def. the learning curve with coco is a treacherous one.


Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2012)

Made my lungs water and my tongue cough looking at your field of green!


----------



## inked4life11 (Aug 31, 2012)

what can i say  i love 600's 

hi everyone i'm rayray 
just wanted to show my progress running 600
heres beginning of week 6






















i will deff switch over to 600's from now on!!!


----------



## BigL420 (Aug 31, 2012)

Whats up everyone? New to the 600watt and Have not been on rollitup in awhile but I have been growing with CFLs but I just ordered me a 600watt Quantum dimmable digital ballast with a hydrofarm radiant 6 reflector and a lumateck 600w HPS and a Digilux MH. Also got a Secret Jardin Darkroom II, can't wait to have it up and running, Happy Bday to me! Going to growing some Barneys Farm LSD and Liberty Haze as the 1st crop! Yum


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, plenty ways, you can always go to RIU's official seed seller www.seaofseeds.com lol. Or there's another company that sell them too. Breeders something or other......com
> 
> NO FINAL ENTRIES TO THE HASH COMPETITION??????????? It ends today peeps.
> 
> Peace, DST


I want in sir!!!!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 31, 2012)

inked4life11 said:


> what can i say  i love 600's
> 
> hi everyone i'm rayray
> just wanted to show my progress running 600
> ...



nice grow. i think they need some water. 

is that a C02 bag?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 31, 2012)

BigL420 said:


> Whats up everyone? New to the 600watt and Have not been on rollitup in awhile but I have been growing with CFLs but I just ordered me a 600watt Quantum dimmable digital ballast with a hydrofarm radiant 6 reflector and a lumateck 600w HPS and a Digilux MH. Also got a Secret Jardin Darkroom II, can't wait to have it up and running, Happy Bday to me! Going to growing some Barneys Farm LSD and Liberty Haze as the 1st crop! Yum


I'm not using it right now but I also have a Radiant 6 and they're great reflectors. Very even light spread as they come and with a diffuser, 0 hot spots as best as I could tell. I kept it pretty close to the plants and whatever was centered directly under the reflector would get some bleaching until I put one of those diffusers in it. It's my personal favorite of the ones I've had with or without the diffuser though. Nice choice brutha


----------



## BigL420 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah I think I'm gonna be happy with it, it took me like 2 weeks to decide on a reflector/ballast combo. but the radiant series reflectors seem to be some of the best around plus I noticed that some other reflectors do not say u can use 600w MH in them for some reason? but the radiant series specifies that u can


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks for the link to that interview!
> A great read!
> While I've played bass for the last 30 years, my hands have been failing me more and more (fingers, actually), which sucks as I've made a lot of progress in the last 5 months about getting my skill level back up to where it was 20 years ago.
> Not sure if I'll be able to get whatever is ailing my digits sorted out, so lately I've been thinking more and more about getting into my secret love: drumming.
> ...


I started playing drums in music class and played them through marching band. Took lessons from this dude names Larry Ochiltree, pretty famous dude, along the likes of Neil Pert.. Had a nice 5 piece kit and when I was 16 they were stolen.. Then I switched to guitar and never looked back.. I can still play a mean beat though. 

You know the the only thing you'll never hear a drummer say ever right? "Hey guys, lets play the song I wrote!"


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2012)

Am I too late!? Here's my sucky hash entry! Yes it was taken with a cell phone!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess you guys have about 1 hour 40 mins left to get your entries in, lol.

Jig, you can have a 3 month extension no worries, I'll keep back a special prize for you as well. I think I have a nice pot of tartan paint somewhere...


----------



## kev.au (Aug 31, 2012)

Do any of you guys know of a camera I can set-up inside my flower tent?, I want to do a time-lapse from start to finish. Something I can leave in the same spot. 

Cheers.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

A webcam might be an idea, I am sure there are pricey bits of kit out there as well. I done one and it was a ballache. I didn't leave the camera set up, I just took a pic every day. Then I had to photoshop everything to the same size, turn all the shots to the right angle...snore of snores. Alternatively, get a tripod, set it up, mark spots on the floor where you are taking the pic, and shoot every day. At least you can put the tripod back on the spot each time to get the same angled pic (angle can change everything in your pic.)

Sorry I couldn't be more specific.


----------



## inked4life11 (Sep 1, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> nice grow. i think they need some water.
> 
> is that a C02 bag?


Ha yea they where a bit thirsty I had just finished changing the Res..
yea that's a co2 bag.
My honest opinion on these suckers is shockingly great and worth the $20 every 6 months.
I won't mind buying a new bag every 6 months. There is of course mixed reviews but I live by the try it your self Motto before judging.
I mean it's only $20 bucks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> I started playing drums in music class and played them through marching band. Took lessons from this dude names Larry Ochiltree, pretty famous dude, along the likes of Neil Pert.. Had a nice 5 piece kit and when I was 16 they were stolen.. Then I switched to guitar and never looked back.. I can still play a mean beat though.
> 
> You know the the only thing you'll never hear a drummer say ever right? "Hey guys, lets play the song I wrote!"


If you mean by "song I wrote" to mean writing all of the parts of the song, well of course not. 
But I have to admit it's rare for a drummer to be the writer, or co-writer, but definitely not unheard of.
Tito Puente is one who comes to mind, Neil Peart, Gil Moore, Don Henley, Ringo Starr, Dave Grohl, Mike Portnoy, and the list goes on. 
While they might not write any of the melodes or basslines, most guitarists/writers and bassist/writers don't write the drummer's parts either. 
Often the most you'll get is some bad air drums while they try (and fail) to explain what they think would be cool to go with the melody & bass lines: "And in this part how about some dugga-dugga-dugga with the kicks and some kind of snare work, and then run down the toms with a "budda-budda-budda-budda-budda-budda" with a crash at the end of it. Just a cool fill, you know?"
Almost everyone can "scat" out a guitar riff and make sense of it so that a good guitarist can replicate it, but so few can do more than give the most basic approximation of the drummers part because of the sheer speed and complexity of the notes & tonal ranges being played in succession.

Every musician in a group has their strong points, but writing/composing/arranging isn't mutually exclusive to one instrument.
While funny (up to a point. Much like "Blond" jokes: after a few of those they all start sounding more like "Dead Baby" jokes, and it just stops being funny & cute), stuff like:

_1. How do you get a guitarist to change chords?
How?
You smack the bottom of his guitar_

_2. How do you know when a drummer is knocking on your door?
Idk?
When the knocks start slowing down_

_3. Why don't you let the drummer count off?
Why?
You want to get paid tonight?_

_4. How do you know when your singer is at your door?
Idk?
They can't find the key, and they don't know when to come in_

_5. How do you get a guitarist to stop playing?
How?
__Put some sheet music in front of them_

_6. __How many bassists does it take to change a light bulb?

None. They depend on the keyboardist to do it with his left hand._

*OR*

_One but the guitarist has to show him first._

It's all about as funny as a leper in a sandpaper factory.

But that's just me.
I'm more into "sly" puns & plays on words, rather than making like Don Rickles and trying to tear someone down.
Though I am good at the Don Rickles thing. 
When you're in charge of 20 to 40 Pvt's, Corporals and Specialists, sometimes you have to drop the hammer, and you better have an unending string of "motivational" phrases and "poignant" questions to get their heads and asses wired together.
But that's only because lives are on the line.
I had to water it down in civilian life, because they're what most would call "fightin' words". 
I even have my wife repeating some of my stuff when she's getting upset.
One of my favorites, which is one of my final, and subtle, warnings to someone who isn't performing is, "Alright: no fucking around now. Let's get this shit done, and get it done right."
Which is cute, coming from her, as she's all of 4'11" tall.
My final warning is a very calm: "You're starting to piss me off.", while forcing direct eye contact.
From there, it's all down hill for them if they don't get their shit together.
After that, I go into Drill Sergeant Mode until they comply, breakdown, or take an unfortunate swing at me. 
Those were the days... 
Thank FSM they're behind me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 1, 2012)

old video, of my homie that made this video. I went to Japan with him in 2010 

[video=youtube;1pP4NNQtgIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pP4NNQtgIg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

kev.au said:


> Do any of you guys know of a camera I can set-up inside my flower tent?, I want to do a time-lapse from start to finish. Something I can leave in the same spot.
> 
> Cheers.





DST said:


> A webcam might be an idea, I am sure there are pricey bits of kit out there as well. I done one and it was a ballache. I didn't leave the camera set up, I just took a pic every day. Then I had to photoshop everything to the same size, turn all the shots to the right angle...snore of snores. Alternatively, get a tripod, set it up, mark spots on the floor where you are taking the pic, and shoot every day. At least you can put the tripod back on the spot each time to get the same angled pic (angle can change everything in your pic.)
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more specific.


If you're running Windows, you can try a free program to do timelapse with a webcam, called "Yawcam".

the download and info on how to set it up and use it are here: *http://www.yawcam.com/

*If you're using OS X you can try "Gawker".
Info & downloading from here: *http://gawker.sourceforge.net/Information.html

*Or, if you've got some money to burn, for about $100 you could try something like this:
*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LGTK7M/?tag=hyprod-20&hvadid=17285437059&hvpos=1o2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6074917191017621661&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B005LGTK7M

*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> old video, of my homie that made this video. I went to Japan with him in 2010
> 
> [video=youtube;1pP4NNQtgIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pP4NNQtgIg[/video]



Man!
Awesome video!
Cars & trucks like those are expensive enough to create over here, I can't even imagine what it would cost to import & build up such high quality rides over there!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2012)

Lowriders in Japan... that's fucking cool as hell. I love the dude with the flip up suicidal hat, old school right there lol. One thing I miss up in the mountains is the lowriders, we used to live right next to elysian park where all the guys were bring their rides on Sundays to hang out and show off. Up here we got lifted trucks and motorcycles.

Cool video 209.

And word up to rayray reppin the 909.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 1, 2012)

can i ask the resdent 6 oo experts a question 
im in and outa here often one of the best places to go and get an eye full of fine pr0n 


but i run two 250w's a eye horti -hps ,an a cmh- phil
my question is if im runnin 5oo multy spectrum 
would i benefit other then a little more penatration 
from a 6oo single spect???

oh i operate in a 39 inch sq tent 

much thanks 

props 

much respect 

IanI

.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm so old school I've changed area codes 3 times without ever leaving. 714 to 909 to 951... Yes back in the 70's the 951 was 714!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

*I forgot to add to my (too) long-winded response, that I checked out your former drum instructor, Larry Ochitree, on youtube and found a few videos of him playing with the Kalamazoo Big Band, and YES!!!
I love that kind of playing!
You were lucky to have someone lke that as a teacher, but am sorry you lost your drum kit (f*ckin' thieves...).
Glad you found a new love in guitars, though! 
I broke the news to my wife yesterday that if my fingers can't be sorted out so I can continue on trying to reach the level of bass playing I aspire to, that I'm switching to drums.
And also let her know about wanting to get either a Roland Octapad, or an Alesis Performance Pad Pro at the end of the year, regardless of what can be done to salvage my fingers.
I've been playing one or two musical instruments since I was 5 years old, and can't imagine NOT playing something, so was relieved when she was cool with me adding yet another instrument to my small collection.
Not sure I can budget in the cost of the Octapad, but I know I can save the money for the Alesis version, so it's a go with her.
Wive's like her a too rare.
(I love you, sweetie!)

On a more somber note, I had to cut down the MTF clone in the flowering closet due to ball sacs showing up in random places.
Some where out in the open, and some where hidden in the new growths of female calyxes in the tips, and I even noticed some intersexed calyxes ("perfect flowers": a tragic oxymoron for us cannabineers).
I also cut down the MTF mother plant that it came from, and have decided to "retire" the remaining MTF seeds I have.
In the smaller growspace I have now for flowering, even one missed nutsack could 'splode and knock up the whole closet, so it was adios and via con diablos.
Sad to see it go, but there are far too many great, and stable genetics out there to fret over it.
The JDB Romulans are kicking ass, and will more than make up for the loss of the MTF, as none of them are showing any balls, and they are growing lush and beautimous!

And I went ahead and topped the Extrema seedlings as they were shooting up too quickly. Hoping that this will slow down growth for a bit so I don't end up running out of space to veg them until the JDB Romulans are finished up.
Onward & upward!

(*pics below were taken minutes before discovery of the hermied MTF, and I put a 2-litre Coke bottle in there to give a size reference)


----------



## inked4life11 (Sep 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Lowriders in Japan... that's fucking cool as hell. I love the dude with the flip up suicidal hat, old school right there lol. One thing I miss up in the mountains is the lowriders, we used to live right next to elysian park where all the guys were bring their rides on Sundays to hang out and show off. Up here we got lifted trucks and motorcycles.
> 
> Cool video 209.
> 
> And word up to rayray reppin the 909.


ha 909 all day jigfresh 
im up in the hd right now. just purchased my first home feels good to be a homeowner and not worry about landlord making surprise visits..
hows everyones morning?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2012)

Mornings great. Got a feeling today is gonna be a good one. I'm in my own house too up here in the mountains. It's great not having to worry about anyone watching what you are doing. Hope you are staying cool up there.

Dwezel... you would benefit from more than just penetration. There's a lot more usable light in 2x250 vs 1x600. It's not as simple as 500 vs 600. I'm no light expert, and some people say lumens mean nothing... but... a 250 mh gets something like 21,000 initial lumens, the cmh a little less 20,500. One 600w hps gets 90,000 initial lumens. That's 42,000 vs 90,000. More than double the lumens. Add to that you are using all blue spectrum, the addition of the hps light would bulk things up quite a bit.

If you can handle the heat of the 600 you would see a huge return in yeild over 2, 250's. Much more than just a little extra penetration.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks for takin the time 
i think those are some of the pieces i was looking to get from here 
big up to you 

good karma to you and yours 
by the way i punched yo star


----------



## kev.au (Sep 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> if you've got some money to burn, for about $100 you could try something like this:
> *
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LGTK7M/?tag=hyprod-20&hvadid=17285437059&hvpos=1o2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6074917191017621661&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B005LGTK7M
> *


Thank you sir, I like the look of that [FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TimelapesCam 8.0.[/FONT]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

No worries!
I hope whichever method you choose you'll pop back in with a youtube link for us to check out.
Timelapse cannabis stuff is way cool!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> can i ask the resdent 6 oo experts a question
> im in and outa here often one of the best places to go and get an eye full of fine pr0n
> 
> 
> ...


I would stick with what you got right now because you have the HPS and the beautiful CMH which I want!!! Plus you are growing dank all the time out of your tent!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

My outdoor pr0n....

View attachment 2317141View attachment 2317142View attachment 2317143View attachment 2317144


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

Always looking good there, F.M.I.L.Y.!!

Well, we're off the the Saturday Market to see what we can see, and maybe pick up some fresh veggies & fruits.
And I'll get to see what kinds of arts & crafts are available to see if any of my stuff might fit in next year.

Hopefully the camera battery will be re-charged by the time we leave so I can post some pics. 
Ciao, for now!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Always looking good there, F.M.I.L.Y.!!
> 
> Well, we're off the the Saturday Market to see what we can see, and maybe pick up some fresh veggies & fruits.
> And I'll get to see what kinds of arts & crafts are available to see if any of my stuff might fit in next year.
> ...


Is it a Farmers Market? I love going to the one by my house on Saturdays, always have fresh cheap veggies and fruits! Enjoy our Sat Market stroll Doob!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am still around, but just way busy, but didnt forget about the 600. I hope to be able to catch up fully in the coming month and get back to regular posting.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

It's a mix of farmer's market and craft fair, so should be kind of neat.
We're in the middle of farm country, so should be some good stuff.



*And good to hear from you bassman!
Glad you're doing well and have just been busy. 
Us accident-prone dudes need to stick together and keep an eye on each other to make sure the Calvary doesn't need to be sent in after us. 


Just about to head out the door, and the camera battery is fully charged.
Will report back in a couple of hours!
If don't hear from me by then, alert the President.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah the musician jokes get old.. But we hit each other with them all the time.. lol.. 

Yeah Larry Ochiltree is a Jazz drummer but he can rock it out too.. He used to play "Cult of Personality" for me on his 80 piece sponsored Sonor kit with 50 Zildjian cymbals and I was always amazed at the shit he could pull off. He was sponsored (prolly still is) by all the big names, DW, Sonor, Pearl, Zildjian... he even had his own pro-mark drumsticks with his printed autograph.. Must be nice lol.. 

I love the drums. I can play piano/kb, accordian, bass, guitar, harmonica and the cowbell of course.  

But this is my Baby...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 1, 2012)

Gotta say, it feels good to be sitting down at the 600, reading the post and all and getting to mingle with you guys again. Always good company. Most times better than that of my local world. Speaking of. Some of you recall how desperately I wanted my neighbor to move out and all. Well, I will gladly take him back to get rid of my new one. I don't even know how to begin describing this guy but to say he has serious mental issues with some sort of delusion of grandeur and 10x more of a pain in my ass, would be putting it lightly. 




jigfresh said:


> Life's really good duchie, thanks for asking. England was a blast, so was iceland and amsterdam. Iceland is a really cool place. I just started school for fun, taking calculus and arabic. I think I'm gonna get me a sax at the pawn shop, I used to play way back and had a good excuse to start up again. Other than that I'm trying to get my clones to get happy in my closet. Then off to the races. I'm going for a record harvest this round. No rushing things at all, I have till the end of the year to get these things big and nice.
> 
> It's always nice to have you around my friend. Glad you have some time to stop by.


Thanks for the kind words and warm welcome. As I said, it's good to be around, for reasons like that. Great to hear how good things are and really cool that you're taking some schooling for the fun of it. The photography course I want to take is evenings and only 1 or 2 nights a week so I'm thinking of throwing something else in the mix too. One thing I was thinking of, but still have to look into, is maybe a horticulture course. Mount that certificate right next to my growers license should they ever get their shit together here. Sax would be very cool. My daughter plays clarinet and I'm always razzing her for not taking sax so she can bring one of those home every night. I played some tenor sax and trombone in high school. A long time ago and not like riding a bike. 



DST said:


> Hey Duchie, good to see you lad. And your nursery is looking grand and green. Lots of fun ahead there. I could probably have let my toms go but the pillar attack was just ridiculous. Looks like you got a few varieties on the go. And re CC25, yesa tourists will still be able to come and smoke in the coffeeshops. It's not until next year that the Stupid law kicks in. And we just got (or the pople wou are allowed to just got) their voting cards through for the elections. So the Christain Democratic cocks can go and fuk right off...hopefully!
> And yes, BB will have an entry into the cup, which should be a barking one.......
> 
> Hotsause, looking very frosty as usual pal.
> ...


Did you get Tomatoe Worms, or do you get those over there? I had some in my garden this year but I didn't have to touch them. Under normal conditions, they will destroy your garden pretty quick, but if a certain wasp gets to it, it will make it it's host for the eggs/larvae they plant on their backs, in which case you just leave them alone an let mother nature take care of it. Well, that's how I found these worms, so I did leave them and about a week later I found them all dried up brown. I wish I would have grabbed some pictures. As per the camera. I was thinking of going to a D5 if things work out good but it's two grand more and I'd rather spend that on lenses, and realistically I'm not good enough to justify a camera like that. It's so easy to get caught up in it all though. I was also wondering, because I'll probably need something good for editing, so like many people in the field, the first thing I started looking at is Macs, particularly Mac Pros and then I realized the kind of desktop system I could build for that kind of money, gave my head a shake and came down to earth. I can build a Quad core i7, loaded with ram, on a pro Asus board with this _screen, _for the same money. Maybe Mrs D might have an opinion on this? Would love to hear if she did. Anyway, good to hear about the delays in laws there. Hopefully they get voted out and all this nonsense can stop. I think I'll start my passport process now, just in case. 







Nuff blabbin, let's party!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanx Doob, yeah I def am accident prone lol. Still here though....and dont plan to leave anytime soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Yeah the musician jokes get old.. But we hit each other with them all the time.. lol..
> 
> Yeah Larry Ochiltree is a Jazz drummer but he can rock it out too.. He used to play "Cult of Personality" for me on his 80 piece sponsored Sonor kit with 50 Zildjian cymbals and I was always amazed at the shit he could pull off. He was sponsored (prolly still is) by all the big names, DW, Sonor, Pearl, Zildjian... he even had his own pro-mark drumsticks with his printed autograph.. Must be nice lol..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn't mean to come off harsh about the music jokes. I'm just not a jokey kind of guy. Sorry, man! 
(*I need to learn to lighten up. My wife says I'm the most intense person she's ever met.) 

Mr. (_Prof., which, for those who didn't check into this guy, is not just a nickname like Neil Peart's_) Ochiltree sounds like one hell of a drummer!
And that's a sweet axe you have!
Love me them Taylor guitfiddles!
They had a real cool episode of "How It's Made" that featured the Taylor guitar factory (I almost hate to call it a factory, since it's really all handmade, and high quality). 
Was cool to watch the process from beginning with raw materials all the way to the finished guitar!
*
*edit: it was actually Godin Guitars
The Taylor factory tour was a different video series I was thinking of (see a few posts down)*

[video=youtube_share;MCDB301dyoM]http://youtu.be/MCDB301dyoM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay, here are a few pics from the Saturday Market in Salem, Oregon:

(*I always feel self-conscious about taking pics of people's wares up close, since I have no money to buy things, so it's all from a distance)

Was a nice 84f under clear blue skies, and a light breeze to keep it from being too much.

Bought two ears of corn, a jar of honey (bees got it from blackberry bushes, and has a nice blackberry scent to it), an Orange Crush for me, and the wife had a vegetarian gyro and some fresh-squeezed marion berry lemonade.

On the way out of the event area there was am unkempt old-timer in a wheelchair with a cardboard sign begging for change. Was a disabled Vet, so I slipped him a 20 spot before the wife could protest. 
She knows how I feel about that shit, so she didn't give me a hard time.
Sticks in my craw hardcore to see someone, anyone, having to beg to survive, and if I'd had more I'd have given it to him.
If one of these jackass politicians wants my vote, they better do something to help these guys, and others who can't help themselves.
Fucking Romney showing off with his flashy new MD83 private jet to go raise millions for his lousy campaign, when he's not going to do a damn thing for anyone but himself and his billionaire buddies. Just wave that carrot in front of our faces to get our votes, then it's sayonara suckers!
Okay, I better stop before I lose friends here.


















































And they had a band performing there, too!
Go by the name of "Roundhouse":








I recorded the first song of their set:

[video=youtube_share;auNWiCo7rKI]http://youtu.be/auNWiCo7rKI[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 1, 2012)

Little children playfully donating money, bald old men getting their heads rubbed in public and a nice folky group like that, sound like a great afternoon. But damned you Doobie for that food description. Your like a restaurant commercial after closing time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh, man, duchie!
I could go ON!
There was all kinds of stuff to eat there!

Oh!!!
I forgot to mention the mini strawberry-rhubarb pie I bought!!!
I haven't eaten it yet, but plan to set aside some quality "getting to know you" time later tonight: just me, a plate, a fork, and that pie!


*The tent that had the Greek food almost got me to get something for myself, too.
Had some lamb cooked up that had my mouth watering like... well... something that waters without control.

**A broken sprinkler!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 1, 2012)

thats a nice piece there stump 
do you know whut to do wit it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

Taylor Guitars factory tour part 1:

[video=youtube_share;bGJJtm22smo]http://youtu.be/bGJJtm22smo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

Taylor Guitars factory tour part 2:

[video=youtube_share;QLyyNWY3B0M]http://youtu.be/QLyyNWY3B0M[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thats it Doob, were not friends anymore now...JK.
I agree totally, I dont vote anymore because I know the truth about politics. That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

Taylor Guitars factory tour part 3:

[video=youtube_share;6wyOTT8nxs0]http://youtu.be/6wyOTT8nxs0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2012)

Taylor Guitars factory tour part 4:

[video=youtube_share;wFVLRu9Np3w]http://youtu.be/wFVLRu9Np3w[/video]


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 1, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, man, duchie!
> I could go ON!
> There was all kinds of stuff to eat there!
> 
> ...


That band was good, I enjoyed the song.



Dwezelitsame said:


> thats a nice piece there stump
> do you know whut to do wit it


 I've been playing for 18 years.. Still learning new songs all the time though. I've had a lot of guitars, electric and acoustic. This is by far the best of any.. it's a tone monster..


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2012)

Intensity is a good thing doob. Maybe not the best for your blood pressure, but good in most ways.


----------



## X13 (Sep 2, 2012)

speaking of intensity, what sort of temperatures do you guys usually get with your 600's?

i'm speaking in terms of room/tent/closet ambient temperatures and readings from say 12-20 inches away from the 600w.

specifically i would like to know how hot i can expect my 600w in a cooltube with around 200-250cfm moving through it inside a 1.2X1.2x2m growtent.

I have three 42w cfls in there now and its sitting around 18-20 degrees Celsius with the relatively small 25w fan i have, and i am thinking it's going to get upwards of 26 degrees in there with a 600w going

I mean, i can only really get a bigger fan, or leave the window of the room open because those three 42w's alone make the room around the same temp as the tent exhausting through a carbon filter


any comments about temperatures appreciated, peace


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2012)

I would say you are easily going to hit 26. I would suggest removing the cfls, they are fairly redundant in a tent of that size with a 600 in there. I am not sure about the fan rating you have, it seems quite low. Is it a 4inch fan? If you have height you may be better without the cool tube. Running a cooltube with the incorrect air flow for it is just like putting a heating element in your tent. You would be better off without the glass. Cool tubes are effective when running a good airflow that is strong enough for the light you are running.


----------



## X13 (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah also i ment that there is no 600 in the tent now, and only cfls, the cfls will be removed when there is a 600

cheers anyway, when i get a ballast i will check the temps on the 600 right away


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Regarding temperatures:

I have a 600watt in a sealed & ducted light hood with a 6" centrifugal fan (435cfm) in a sealed loop (using 6" galvanized metal stove pipe for smooth airflow and quieting the fan noise) that draws cool air in from a window insert through the light hood and back out through the window insert to vent it outside. 
The fan itself is at the end of this loop, sucking the warm air through the loop, and is only 7" from the window insert where it blows the warm air out.
I also have a 265cfm squirrel cage fan drawing cool air through regular 6" flexible ducting from the same window insert and pumping it directly into my grow closet (30" x 44" x 72" tall).
That fan is at the beginning of the loop (about 24" from the window insert) and blows the cool air into the grow closet through the 6" ducting.
The window is 10 feet away from the closet.
My light & fan timers are set to go on at 10-pm at night and turn off at 10-am.
If I halfway uncouple the squirrel cage fan's cool air ducting from the window insert to blend some warm air from the room into it's airflow it keeps my grow closet temperature at a constant 26c (77f), and that's measured with the temperature probe set at canopy height at the minimum distance from the glass right before where heat stress will occur (about 12"). 
Without uncoupling that ducting, the temperatures in the closet drops down to about 22c (71f), which is too low.
The outside temperatures at night here in Oregon this time of the year drop down to about 10c (49f).

Hope that info helps in some way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Intensity is a good thing doob. Maybe not the best for your blood pressure, but good in most ways.



People mistake my intensity for anger, which isn't the case.
And my face is one of those faces that looks like I'm annoyed all the time, which is also not the case.
That, in addition to maintaining eye contact with people I talk to, makes most people uncomfortable with me, since I'm almost always very direct and try not to mince words. (I do have proper tact when talking with people, and good manners, but the other things seem to over ride all that and puts some people off)
Thankfully, through my lifetime of moderate eating and remaining active, my blood pressure stays at about 102/60.
When I'm stressed it jumps up to about 115/70.
Not bad for an angry old codger.


Oh, man!
My wife, two days ago asked me if I liked the movie "Grumpy Old Men".
I said it was okay, but I can't stand people who behave to each other like they did with the juvenile & spiteful "practical" jokes and mean-spirited pranks. I said something to the effect of that type of crap is fine if your in junior high or grade school, but there's no reason to be angry like that all the time.
She laughed and said I was just as grumpy as the two of them, and I said I'm not grumpy, it's just that life is too short for me to fuck around anymore, and I'm not going to put up with that kind of shit.
She laughed even harder and said I'm EXACTLY like the two guys in the movie.
Women...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> it's just that life is too short for me to fuck around anymore, and I'm not going to put up with that kind of shit.


See I think life is too short to be grumpy.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't you hate it when they're right.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2012)

I've given up. Yesterday me and my wife disagreed about something to which I said, "Well, we disagree so that means I'm wrong." I was wrong by the way. Always fucking am. It's like physics or something lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 2, 2012)

a bit of advice...when you argue with a woman always get in the last words....and they are 'yes dear'...it'll make life a little easier on you.


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 2, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> a bit of advice...when you argue with a woman always get in he last words....and they are 'yes dear'...it'll make life a little easier on you.
> 
> 
> cof


lol, you not met my Mrs.....................wish it was that simple.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 2, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> lol, you not met my Mrs.....................wish it was that simple.


...in that case you better duck.

is she like the irate customer that you are trying to please? 
Yes mam'm, I realize you are unhappy. How about I'll give you another one, refund your money, close the store and shoot the manager. Will that satisfy you?...and in most cases that's not enough.



cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 2, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> ...in that case you better duck.
> 
> is she like the irate customer that you are trying to please?
> Yes mam'm, I realize you are unhappy. How about I'll give you another one, refund your money, close the store and shoot the manager. Will that satisfy you?...and in most cases that's not enough.
> ...



sounds about right mate, nothing is ever good enough but i love her to bits so will keep trying.......


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2012)

now if that ain't the sweetest thing I heard in a while. Happy sunday gang.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2012)

this sunday morjen is starting off real good,i got my first home inspection on monday.
and i got me an hater,on the interweb................life is good.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2012)

You know you're doing something right when theres a twat talking shit. Too funny, would love to see him say it to your face. Happy to hear the new job is moving along. Good luck tomorrow. May the crawl spaces be big enough and free of critters. Don't forget your flashlight!


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You know you're doing something right when theres a twat talking shit. Too funny, would love to see him say it to your face. Happy to hear the new job is moving along. Good luck tomorrow. May the crawl spaces be big enough and free of critters. Don't forget your flashlight!


im so ready,i been sitting in my grow room to dam long>>>>its been about 3 yrs,of no work for me,and that sucks ass.
im ready for the crawl space,lucky i get to go threw a realator company,so should be no people around.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

And really, I'm not a grumpy person.
At all.
I'm more "happy-go-lucky" than most any I've met.
My wife included (she has a temper).
When I was younger, in grade school and junior high, I would never let shit slide when someone offended me or someone else who couldn't or wouldn't defend themselves, so I got into anywhere from 3 to 6 fights a day.
I learned to use words very effectively to push the issue with dudes until they lost their cool and took a swing.
I know every button to push with someone to make them go over the edge with anger and turn it into a physical confrontation, all while remaining as cool as a cucumber to their verbal onslaught as they try to push my buttons.
In high school I was to the point of knowing it was just a matter of time before I killed some stupid fucker. 
I'd already came close a number of times, where I had to make the choice to finish him or let him go after I made sure he understood how close he was to ceasing to exist. 
Personal honor, family honor, clan honor, and tribal honor is held in VERY high regard where I'm from, and I was damned if I was going to let people get away with pulling bullshit.
But I had to pull inward and learn to let almost every little thing, and big thing, roll off me and move forward.
I'm FAR from perfect, and never in my life have I ever felt I was even close, or will ever be close.
But if someone is being a dick to me to me, or someone else, I won't hesitate to call them on it, to their face and demand to hear their reasoning.
Most people whom I do this to know they've been caught acting like a Little Miss Pissy Pants, and have no good excuse or reason for their dick-ish behavior, and I'll pick apart every excuse, reason or accusation they spew until they have nothing to fall back on.
On the flip side, when I screw up, I realize I've been a dick as soon as the words roll off my tongue, and I'll apologize for it right after, and feel shame for being a dick.
And when I'm wrong in an argument with the wife, I admit it very quickly and apologize.
We disagree on many things, but we rarely ever get to the point of an actual argument and, when we do, we hash it out with reason.
And believe me guys: my wife is an excellent arguer. She majored in Law in college, and is currently a fraud investigator.
I rarely stand a chance unless she is actually wrong and is arguing based on assumptions or opinion.
So I end up apologizing a lot, after I admit that I was the one in the wrong.
And I've seen & done things in my life, horrible things, that really help put perspective on just how fragile and short all of our lives can be.
I had to let the anger go so I could find joy in all things in life.
Every little thing.
I just don't show it on the outside, so people think I'm cold, or joyless, or angry, when the opposite is true.
I'm as close to a Vulcan as you can get.
More Romulan, but no longer as outwardly aggressive.
Calm, cool and collected on the outside, but roiling with emotions on the inside, but held in check with reasoning and moderate intellect.
Music makes me cry. 
Sometimes just the instrumentals, sometimes just the lyrics, sometimes both.
Sometimes just listening to it, other times when I sing to some favorite songs.
Some movies & documentaries make me cry.
Certain passages in books do it.
Beautiful little moments of life that I just happen to witness in a billion to one chance do it to me too.
Witnessing the Human Condition, in all it flavors does it to me.
Moments out in Nature do it to me.
But for those things I cry out of joy, not sadness.
There is always an appropriate time to feel and express sadness. 
Sometimes more than there is for joy.
When I laugh it's a guffaw from the belly and my face splits wide with a huge smile.
When I'm angry, I express it without unbounded rage.
Since, for me, it does no good to express those emotions all the time, I keep them to myself.
The Book of Ecclesiastes and Pete Seeger had it so right:
To everything, there is a season, and a time to every purpose under Heaven.
I like to think I'm on my way to properly practicing that in my life.
Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Good day everyone. Genuity's going back to work. Very cool. Hope things work out well for you there. What are you gonna be doing in crawl spaces, if I may ask?

Haha, I'm the same way Doob. People will think I'm angry at them but I'm just being serious and passionate about the conversation. My wife says it's probably the scowl that comes over my face and that I can get a bit intimidating, but I don't know where she get's that from. I thought everybody knew I was a real nice guy.  I also know, like you, that life is getting on too much for all the small talk, humoring and posturing crap going on, and when people spew obvious bullshit, I now call them on it. I don't know. Is that grumpy? I'd rather be grumpy than someone who cowers from the real issues in life because it's unpleasant or inconvenient, or worse, impolite to talk about. 

Ok, back on topic. I noticed that you have a number of Extremas going at around the same time that "I" have a number (14) of Extrema's going. Mine are about 3 weeks old now and I can see a few phenos shaping up. I've already picked out the first going on the chopping block as it has some deformities going on and I'm thinking it's genetic. I'm ready to house a couple of good moms AND pops now so I'm looking for best male and female here. Are you culling all your males? What's you're plans for your X's. Also, I'm growing my last Dog X Extrema right now so whether it's girl or boy, it's probably going to get used for mating. My last one was one of the best of the crop and she went too fast.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Speaking of Joy:

_*Strawberry-rhubarb PIE!!!*_


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

You are going to have that a la mode aren't you?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

'Morning, duchie!
I've got 13 Extrema's going right now, and I think they're about 32 days old now (planted the germed seeds in party cups on August 01).
I topped them yesterday to slow down growth so my flowering closet will be empty by the time they're ready for 12/12.
I have 3 pheno's that I could see.
After they've recovered from the topping and are back to growing I'm going to sex them out and cull the males as I have no space to do any breeding without risking pollinating the females in my line up.
I think I've pre-identified 3 that are males (they grew about 50% taller than the rest, and had long spacing between nodes).
So they are either males, or Super Females.
I'd try to keep any males, but just not set up for it right now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I do have some chocolate ice cream in the freezer.
Hmm... strawberry-rhubarb and chocolate... you might be on to something!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I thought everybody knew I was a real nice guy.


Maybe we should wear t-shirts that say "No, really: I'm a nice guy!"


*edit: or how about t-shirts that say: "No, really: I'm a nice guy! Now go fuck yourself."


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

The latter sounds more like me. HAHA!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Me too. (according to my Better Half) 

Or how about: "No, really: I'm a nice guy! Why, you wanna make something of it?"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

And congrats, gen!
I hope your first Monday back to work goes smoothly, and hope you keep busy with more & more inspections!


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

I got a 600W led in a tent can I come in? hehe just kidding, hey DST I never got my prize from the Christmas picture contest was it because I am in Canada!?or because I was using 400watters! or maybe you forgot! hehe


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

I have butted heads with my new neighbor more times than I can count and it hasn't even been 2 months yet. The thing is, the guys an ex champion boxer, lightweight of some sort, who's suffering from some brain complications right now, most likely boxing related, and has been forced into sick leave by his doctor, (He's been lying to me and telling me he's laid off but his wife told my wife the real scoop. How twisted is that?) He's also got a serious drinking problem to boot. Even knowing that, I can't resist calling this guy on the idiocy that comes out of his mouth and telling him what I really think his problem is. This is NOT me, usually. I've never been a fighter. That is not to say I've never been in fights, but I tend to avoid them, but there's something about this guy that I can't keep my mouth shut. It's just the tip of the iceberg with what's happened here in the short time but for some reason this guy now wants to be my friend more than ever and thinks I should be a therapist because he's "never seen things that way before" yada, yada, yada!!. Oy vey!!! I went from having an asshole, racist hick for a neighbor, to a psychologically unstable, lost puppy who's found a new friend in me. FAAAAAAAAACK! I'm just a nice mellow introvert who wants to be left alone to be with my own drama. That's all I want'.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I got a 600W led in a tent can I come in? hehe just kidding, hey DST I never got my prize from the Christmas picture contest was it because I am in Canada!?or because I was using 400watters! or maybe you forgot! hehe


 I'm one of those Canukers and my fairy's have always arrived safe and sound. Hey EnduroxX (man that's a bitch to type, can I call you Rox?), I'm near the center of the Canukers Universe. You anywhere near there?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm one of those Canukers and my fairy's have always arrived safe and sound. Hey EnduroxX (man that's a bitch to type, can I call you Rox?), I'm near the center of the Canukers Universe. You anywhere near there?


Canukers should be called Can-Chokers! lol how the hell are you brotha duch! Have a great weekend for you and your family!

Peace

FM


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha! I'm comme ci, comme ca, and thank you. I will, and you too.


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm one of those Canukers and my fairy's have always arrived safe and sound. Hey EnduroxX (man that's a bitch to type, can I call you Rox?), I'm near the center of the Canukers Universe. You anywhere near there?


Sorry bud, you would love to have me has a neighbor too!! haha I am more of a Canucks-er, I am on the West Coast but I am from the East!! I must have flown over your house a few times over the years! You can call me Rox or Enduro or whatever hehe. I guess I am part of the club now! haha


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's a few pics of last nites dinner. Fresh caught silver, with basil pesto and ground maui wowie trimmins , cooked on a cedar plank on my BBQ. By FAR the best tasting salmon I've ever done up on my bbq. 1st time using the cedar plank method, and the Maui added a nice, sweet flavor to the basil pesto as well as a damn good buzz. Best part was walking in at noon, and hitting my fish on my 5th cast in front of a bunch of skunked fishermen that had been there since daybreak. Last pic is desert, big nug jars of Maui and Sour Diesel.When your stash container is a quart size mason jar life is good!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Here's a few pics of last nites dinner. Fresh caught silver, with basil pesto and ground maui wowie trimmins , cooked on a cedar plank on my BBQ. By FAR the best tasting salmon I've ever done up on my bbq. 1st time using the cedar plank method, and the Maui added a nice, sweet flavor to the basil pesto as well as a damn good buzz. Best part was walking in at noon, and hitting my fish on my 5th cast in front of a bunch of skunked fishermen that had been there since daybreak. Last pic is desert, big nug jars of Maui and Sour Diesel.When your stash container is a quart size mason jar life is good!!!View attachment 2318112View attachment 2318113View attachment 2318114View attachment 2318115View attachment 2318116View attachment 2318117


Nice brat!!! Love fish bro!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn, that's a tough spot to be in, duchie.
Some fighters can smell fear and intimidation in others and it only makes them angry.
A lot of the times they appreciate honesty.
Not saying some aren't testosterone-rich dicks, but most are just average guys who happen to be able to fight well.
But head trauma, mixed with loss of being allowed to work, and alcohol abuse is a sleeping firestorm waiting for a spark.
Not sure how I'd handle that one.
I'd just keep it cordial, keep true to yourself when dealing with him, and find things that will keep you busy and away from the guy as much as possible.
You've got enough on your plate right now keeping your own stuff together as you try to move forward.
And hope that word doesn't get to him that the wife's been "talking behind his back".
Oi vey is right.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> Sorry bud, you would love to have me has a neighbor too!! haha I am more of a Canucks-er, I am on the West Coast but I am from the East!! I must have flown over your house a few times over the years! You can call me Rox or Enduro or whatever hehe. I guess I am part of the club now! haha


 Ah yes, you are. The only requirement to be here, I think, is no dicks allowed. So far you're good.  I spent a decade out Red Deer way and done lot's of trucking through BC so I know it pretty well out there. Alberta? Nice legs, shame about her face, so I had to leave. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, that's a tough spot to be in, duchie.
> Some fighters can smell fear and intimidation in others and it only makes them angry.
> A lot of the times they appreciate honesty.
> Not saying some aren't testosterone-rich dicks, but most are just average guys who happen to be able to fight well.
> ...


Shouldn't be a problem since he talks about her to me. He wanted to tell me something one day and asked that I don't say anything to my wife. I let him know that if there's something he doesn't want my wife to know, then he shouldn't say a word to me. Anyway, I've already let him know that I'm a cave dweller, especially in winter, so don't expect to see me much, I plan to be busy. 


Nice fish Bratt. I really need to get more of that into my diet. I had some nice, fresh caught perch the other day, off the BBQ and not only was it great but it just felt so healthy eating it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> He wanted to tell me something one day and asked that I don't say anything to my wife. I let him know that if there's something he doesn't want my wife to know, then he shouldn't say a word to me.


That alone will probably keep him away a bit more.
Not that women talk among themselves about anything (and everything). 

Perch is yummy!
Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2012)

Everyone who sent me their address got a prize, didn't matter where you were from. The odd fairy has been known to vear off course. Sorry to hear it never arrived.



Endur0xX said:


> I got a 600W led in a tent can I come in? hehe just kidding, hey DST I never got my prize from the Christmas picture contest was it because I am in Canada!?or because I was using 400watters! or maybe you forgot! hehe


----------



## doogey420 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am as well as the original post stated new to 600. Half way through my grow I went to a 600hps from a four hundred hps. I have been on lucas formula for 2 1/2 wks. and females love it. At any rate I like pictures so without further typing,,The fatter younger stuff is Lemmon Kush. The other stuff I dont know although it is auto flower. It came in breeders pack along with my L.K.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2012)

I am stoned, first I read they were 2 1/2 week in flower, then went back and read that you were taking lucas formula, lol....eathier way your plants are lookikng happy bru!


----------



## doogey420 (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool you are the originator of this thread. Thank you for showing respect to the ladies. Nice of you.
As Ever,
DOOGEY420


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Everyone who sent me their address got a prize, didn't matter where you were from. The odd fairy has been known to vear off course. Sorry to hear it never arrived.


It never arrived! thats cool buddy I simply saw your name and I remembered about the contest. I remember sending my address, in fact I still have the original email in my hotmail.! No sweat though I was just curious to know if you had sent the prize or not because I am in Canada. Now I know, I hope they dont have a red flag with my name at the borders....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2012)

Just spent a day on the lake with not even a bit. Man I would have liked a bit of your luck today brat. Nice looking fish.

Doob and duch, nice to see you guys chatting again. Feels like home.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Too bad about the lack of aquatic nibblers, but, you know what they say about the worst day of fishing beating the best day of a four-letter word that shall go un-named. 

If you want better luck at landing the big ones, I have just three little words for you:

[video=youtube_share;AicxSiXvJMk]http://youtu.be/AicxSiXvJMk[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Jig. It's good to be talking to you guys again too. I have a good time here. 

I was also just checking out some vintage pics of T.O and ran across this unknown "dude". Then when I saw that JJ. Walker clip, I had to go grab it to share. 1970.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

A couple of years after the fact, but whenever I see old pics of dudes like that I can't help but think of this song:

[video=youtube_share;izJNQKNhFII]http://youtu.be/izJNQKNhFII[/video]

*by the way, I'll bet the dude in your pic scored all kinds of chicks back in the day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's the modern day equivalent:


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh yeah for sure. Ian Hunter, Bowie, Iggy Pop. The glamour days (Screw you American spell check. I'm spelling glamour how I like) And yes, I'm sure, as flamboyant as he was, he probably did pretty good. Such peacocks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't forget my musical heroes:







Though, they weren't out to score chicks.
But still...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

So I was checking out my Extremas tonight and out of the 14, there is one that has very round, fat, indica leaves, while the rest have a more sativa look. I just found it interesting that out of that many I have one that sticks out like a sore thumb. I'm wondering if this might be the Chem Dawg side of it. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Actually, I still have the hole in my left ear and this guy does look a bit like me. That is to say his features, not his fashion. But then again, if you saw me in the mid 70's into the 80's....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Heh, I was rock & roll t-shirts under plaid flannel shirts my whole life.
Still am.
And blue jeans.
But have switched to Dockers/khakis since I'm no longer under imminent threat of having to crawl under my car/truck at any given moment. 
I still have some of my old plaid shirts.
Some are from the late 80's & early 90's, and are older than a few of our younger members here in the 600. 
I've got both ears pierced, but just keep small gold studs in them.
My tribe used to be big on facial piercings & tattoos:
Glad I was born 100 years too late sometimes.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

Check out the bear claws for that headdress. Yeah, I did the plaid "lumber jackets" and untied construction boots for a bit. I hear you on being ready to crawl under your truck. Those dam predictable breakdowns can really throw a wrench into a perfectly good day. That's why you should always carry a buddy with you, to help push should the need arise.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Or throw him under the tires for traction if he's not a close friend.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

maan! fuck! nothings more frustrateing than loading a bowl and going to hit it and it feels like your trying to suck air out of a black hole. and the weed burns but you dont get a satisfying, stress relieveing hit. FUCK! wheres my damn paper clip, fuck.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh!
I'm off to the department store to see about some vinyl runner rugs (to forstall constant carpet cleaning from a pukey cat).
Before I forget:
We should take some pics of the tops of our Extrema's (top-view, looking down on them) and side view for nodal similarities, to see what pheno's we have to compare growth patterns.
I did top mine yesterday, but the leaves will still show the pheno's, and more so as the new growth takes over.
Would be interesting to see how similar they are.
Well, off the the store!
Will be back online later tonight.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate it when that happens, DBD!
All you want is a good toke, and you about pull a lung out trying to get the smoke through a plugged stem.
Hope you get it unclogged quick!


(now I'm off to the store)


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea. I'm into that. I'm also off for a bit to watch a movie or something with the wife. I just started watching the first season of Breaking Bad on Netflix. Maybe we'll catch an episode or two of that. Catch ya's later.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

thanks for feeling my pain. and good idea ill snap a pic of my extrema, im almost positive its a male. it has nice side branching , no stretch 
what-so-ever.

speaking of pain, i had to leave town for almost a week, come home to two of my plants on the verge of death from lack of water, lost alot of good fan leaves.. probably slash a quarter off the yeild of each maybe more..only about half of my plants were being takin care of.. and i dont know what somebody waterd them with but it burnt the leaves in a splash spash or raindrop pattern.. shouldof probably thought that through better.
slipppennn


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I'm into that. I'm also off for a bit to watch a movie or something with the wife. I just started watching the first season of Breaking Bad on Netflix. Maybe we'll catch an episode or two of that. Catch ya's later.


Damn you're just now getting to Breaking Bad?? That show rocks man..


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2012)

I rolled a joint too tight that I took with me on a recent vacation. Same shiz as a plugged stem and I felt bad when dude I was sharing with lit it. Fortunately he found it funny and made some jokes so I imitated him and we both got a good laugh. I just re-rolled it and it was all good, LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I rolled a joint too tight that I took with me on a recent vacation. Same shiz as a plugged stem and I felt bad when dude I was sharing with lit it. Fortunately he found it funny and made some jokes so I imitated him and we both got a good laugh. I just re-rolled it and it was all good, LOL


I never was a good roller, and hadnt even rolled in 10 yrs till 4 days ago and it was my best ever, not even pregnant. Rolled one last night it was terrible..oh well I have other methods besides papers to get lit.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I never was a good roller, and hadnt even rolled in 10 yrs till 4 days ago and it was my best ever, not even pregnant. Rolled one last night it was terrible..oh well I have other methods besides papers to get lit.


Probably the best laugh I've gotten here was when my status reached "able to roll a joint". I laughed my arse off because I couldn't twist 1 up if my life depended on it!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

To roll the good one I ground up a half gram approx and spread it out and used a bic pen with the paper in a taco shape and compressed it a lil and then rolled it. With just my hands it is a nightmare though!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 2, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Damn you're just now getting to Breaking Bad?? That show rocks man..


 Yeah, I'm liking it so far. I haven't had TV for some time now, especially the larger cable network stuff so it takes me a while before I catch on to some stuff. Even Weeds was out for quite a while before I started getting into it. I also like the idea of being able to watch multiple episodes/season without having to draw the story out over years so Netflix or DVD's work better for me. I'm also more of a documentary/biography type guy. Watching fictional stuff is usually my second choice or something I watch with others. 

I'm actually quite good at rolling doobies but I don't much like doing it and it's not my preferred way to smoke. Takes too long and too much hassle, IMO.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

If it wasn't for relying on a dollar bill shaped piece of paper (or an actual dollar bill, after being double-doused in lyesol spray to try & kill the nasties) all my doobies would look like mangled wads of paper with most of the weed squeezed out.
I remember Tip Top Toker posting a vid of him hand-rolling a spliff that was a beauty to watch.
Dude's got the fingers of a surgeon, or pianist.
Made me feel like a mungo.


*with my method, I can manage to roll a perfect fattie in a little over 30-seconds.
Then I can toke on it while practicing those 20-minute long Rush songs on my bass. 
Or just play the album through without having to hit the pause button on Winamp to load a bowl.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 2, 2012)

My ex mother=in=law taught me how to roll a joint when I was 17 lol. 21 years later my hands are catching up with all of the abuse they've been through. Nowadays a little extra paper helps. I can't roll for shit using whites anymore. Maybe it's because weed isn't as scarce as it was in the 90's and I twist fattys now.  

I really need a new bong..


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 2, 2012)

Well hello again I'm back in town again after a long mountain trim trip, only came back to do a rez change then its back up I go. I hope you all are well here are a couple update pics of the Strawberry Lemon Haze Srcog in day 26 flower...
cheers


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

wow, i just lost a gram to a bacon grease/butter fire. what did i do to deserve this luck.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn!
Those are amazingly frosty, RR


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 2, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Well hello again I'm back in town again after a long mountain trim trip, only came back to do a rez change then its back up I go. I hope you all are well here are a couple update pics of the Strawberry Lemon Haze Srcog in day 26 flower...
> cheers


Niiiiice!!! I bet that smells nice in there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> wow, i just lost a gram to a bacon grease/butter fire. what did i do to deserve this luck.


Careful, DBD!
Too many of us here in the 600 are accident prone. 

But sorry to hear about you losing a gram in the inferno.
Hope you got more herb to keep on puffin' with.


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, and yes it is starting to get pretty stinky down under. Gonna have to hoop up the charcoal filter real soon. Was hoping it would cool down a bit more before the stink came cause I need that extra air flow real bad right now...


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> If it wasn't for relying on a dollar bill shaped piece of paper (or an actual dollar bill, after being double-doused in lyesol spray to try & kill the nasties) all my doobies would look like mangled wads of paper with most of the weed squeezed out.
> I remember Tip Top Toker posting a vid of him hand-rolling a spliff that was a beauty to watch.
> Dude's got the fingers of a surgeon, or pianist.
> Made me feel like a mungo.
> ...


Ill try that...I had a friend a long time ago who took 30 seconds and one hand and looked like a machine made it, with perfect ends.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

i do, but damn that spooked me.. thats never happend before, i was like wtf do i do! that was intense! holy shit, im makeing my edibles in the microwave from now on.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

Im high...Im hungry and theres no food in my house!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

i decided to give it a lil boost of heat before i took it off and it went into a flame small and i moved it off the hot stove to a cool one and gave it a little blow and it went out for a second then came back so i tryed to blow harder and that shit just got big from the oxygen. then the vent fan above the stove was pulling the flame and i was like wtf! my friend lost his house to a grease fire wehn we were younger.. transferred the pan to the tile floor opened the window dragged the thing to the grage transfer to garage open garage door trasnfer to drive way grab fire extinguisher poof grease on the car. i need a beer.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

was not expecting that at all.. if i was i would have just put a ceramic plate over the pan and i coulda saved my butter


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i decided to give it a lil boost of heat before i took it off and it went into a flame small and i moved it off the hot stove to a cool one and gave it a little blow and it went out for a second then came back so i tryed to blow harder and that shit just got big from the oxygen. then the vent fan above the stove was pulling the flame and i was like wtf! my friend lost his house to a grease fire wehn we were younger.. transferred the pan to the tile floor opened the window dragged the thing to the grage transfer to garage open garage door trasnfer to drive way grab fire extinguisher poof grease on the car. i need a beer.


I got beer just no damn food!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

Cant dwell on it, at least the butter is all that burned!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

FOR-REAL i think its because it was an old pan also because that coating was like coming off.. once it caught on fire it smelt like burning plastic and black smoke was comin off.. 
wish i had some brew, but a little whiskey and oj will have to do.. and a firecracker made in the microwave.. and then i can take a sigh of relief


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Grease fires are freaky when not expecting it.
I always keep a lid around when I pan fry stuff, just in case.
Glad it didn't get out of control, bro.
Relax, have a few swigs, and regroup.
If you have an extra $10 or $15 maybe head down to walmart or something and pick up a small fire extinguisher (rated ABC) in case you get a fire going that a lid won't stop.
I'm one of those guys who as a kid almost burnt our house down.
Was like 5 years old and was playing with my folk's cigarette lighter by lighting the plastic cellophane covering a light shade in the livingroom and blowing it out.
Did that a few times, and then the last time it didn't blow out.
Flames shot up it and was reaching the ceiling in the blink of an eye.
I was screaming for my mom and she ran upstairs grabbed the lamp and and ran for the door with it and threw it outside into a snow bank in the yard.
I got an ass-wuppin' and time in the corner, and got grounded, then my dad came home and I got another ass-wuppin'.
Last time I ever did that.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

yea i had one thats how i put it out with a small poof, glad non of the naighbors were out. i woulda looked crazy. ahah ah shit.
i seriously need a sweet or something.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks grand Reggae!!!!!


reggaerican said:


> Well hello again I'm back in town again after a long mountain trim trip, only came back to do a rez change then its back up I go. I hope you all are well here are a couple update pics of the Strawberry Lemon Haze Srcog in day 26 flower...
> cheers


Morning 6ers!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool!
Glad you're alright!

Well guys, I'm off to bed for a few hours (maybe longer if my back cooperates).
I'll see ya'll in the funny papers, or back here in the 600 tomorrow.
Peace!

*edit: good morning, D! Heading off to bed early tonight, hope your morning goes well for you. Today (well tomorrow) is Labor Day, so half of America takes the day off and the other half, if they're lucky, only has a part day to work. Being one of the "lucky" unemployed, means it's just another day for me. 

**edit again: Heh, I just noticed that I finally made it to "Mr. Ganja". Look out!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

Have a good sleep Mr Doob, may the sandmen crust over your eyes and the sheep leep a plenty.....Labour Day you say! sounds like something I could celebrate! lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

Morning D!

Good Night D lol, and everyone else too. I am gonna go to bed now and forget about food. Shopping for food in the morning while hungry on a holiday will be fun!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

When in doubt, check the freezer, I normally find an old frozen loaf in there, the ones that are left over when you buy a new loaf of bread and feel to stingy to throw the old one away. Emergency bread, evey home should have it!!!! Toast, apply topping, = satisfaction.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmmmmm, toast  A great butter delivery system lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

you sound like my mum Fred, lol. She ain't happy unless she can see teeth marks in her butter.....


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 3, 2012)

speaking of the freezer I just raided mine for a little midnight snack no loaf of bread in there but I did find and burn the last of my masala burgers dammit man im so hungry myself and there is no food in my house cause I been spending all my time up in the mountains..


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 3, 2012)

i'm pretty high and i need to hear that this is an ok idea.

i usually put them to bed at 5:20 am and wake up and 5:30 pm. i wake up really early everyday (i have no idea why but i'm retired so fuck it), and by 5:30 pm i'm pretty relaxed, so i decided to change the schedule. i turned the lights out at 4:20 am this morning and will turn them back on at 4:30 pm. i didn't pick this time for it's significance, but it seems fitting.

i'm figuring that as long as they are getting 12 hours, everything should be fine. 

is this stoned logic or sound reasoning? i'm pretty sure it's ok but again, i'm a wee bit zonked and should get a second opinion. 

they are about 23 days in flower.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

no problem at all, I often change my timers when the clocks change here and have never seen any adverse effects.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 3, 2012)

DST said:


> no problem at all, I often change my timers when the clocks change here and have never seen any adverse effects.


thanks DST.

it seems logical but making decisions while high has bitten me in the ass a couple of times.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 3, 2012)

I woke up at 4 AM feeling hungry but also hurting in a bunch of places. I tried to go back to sleep but couldn't so I got up, smoked a bowl made some toast. 

Been catching up on a little reading but think I'm ready to try going back to sleep. Wish me luck, LOL.

I actually like how quiet it has been in the house while reading.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 3, 2012)

very nice work Ras

I an I


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey 600's !! Man this thread moves like a train!!

Thought i better update on how my monster gal's don  Just hit day 32 Flower. Plenty of hardcore pics in my thread if keen.


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 3, 2012)

Food is plenty in my house the wife can frickin fill carts for cheap ,,,,and I have a bottomless stomach I eat like 5 meals a day,,,the way I eat I should be 500 pounds I can seem to loose or gain wieght Ime at 6 foot 253 pounds with a 6 pack (of beer in my belly hah)

On another note 4 n half weeks or so and finally stopped stretching stuff is getting frosty buds are on smaller side but the frost is making up for it


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice fowas flowa.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 3, 2012)

I've lost 50lbs in the last few months, I've really changed me eating habits, been exercising more etc... Well my wife made this chocolate cake last night with chocolate and fudge chunks in it with this melted chocolate frosting.... Holy shit.. I'm embarrassed at how much of that shit I ate last night.. I bet I gain 3 lbs from it lol..

OMG it's so good though and I haven't had sweets in forever.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 3, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> I've lost 50lbs in the last few months, I've really changed me eating habits, been exercising more etc... Well my wife made this chocolate cake last night with chocolate and fudge chunks in it with this melted chocolate frosting.... Holy shit.. I'm embarrassed at how much of that shit I ate last night.. I bet I gain 3 lbs from it lol..
> 
> OMG it's so good though and I haven't had sweets in forever.


i just made a big batch of purified ganja butter  planning to make some hedgehog tomorrow (butter was made with leftovers from glycerine tincture and some extra hash for flavour) so i know where you're coming from  i feel like making it now and scoffing the whole thing. I can smell it and i havent even made it
Wow 50lb jumper  impressive feat! you gotta splurge a smidge after that! lick the fingers n all 

thanx for the compliment


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 3, 2012)

nice fkn grouping


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2012)

50 pounds is no joke. Way to go stumpjumper. THat's awesome!


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah I'm stuck at 204 now, wanted to get down to like 190.. but I've toned up quite a bit so I think muscle gain is keeping me from losing any more.. I could probably lay off the weekend beers and shed a few more though lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> I've lost 50lbs in the last few months, I've really changed me eating habits, been exercising more etc... Well my wife made this chocolate cake last night with chocolate and fudge chunks in it with this melted chocolate frosting.... Holy shit.. I'm embarrassed at how much of that shit I ate last night.. I bet I gain 3 lbs from it lol..
> 
> OMG it's so good though and I haven't had sweets in forever.


You cant skip sweets forever, maybe just have a schedule and look forward to it as a reward. I am gonna have a candy bar next Thursday...lol...sounds kinda dumb now that I wrote it down though....


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> You cant skip sweets forever, maybe just have a schedule and look forward to it as a reward. I am gonna have a candy bar next Thursday...lol...sounds kinda dumb now that I wrote it down though....


 Actually I kind of do that, not with sweets but with unhealthy meals lol. I eat healthy all week long and have 2 cheat days on the weekends. It seems to work lol. I don't usually splurge on 30,000 calories of cake on my cheat days though lmao


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

I lost 15 lbs while gaining 5 inches around my belly button! I was 6' tall 230 with a 34" waist now 214 with 36" waist and 40" stomach. I figure I lost 25-30 lbs muscle and gained 10-15 lbs fat!!! My doc says "good for you you lost 16 lbs"! I am like ...whatever. I went from almost 20" arms to under 18" . I havent got the energy to do my 3 hr iron blasting sessions anymore. I think maybe my testosterone is going down? I push my workouts for as long as I can which usually is only an hour  Oh and I dont do cardio, unless it is playing tennis, I absolutely hate cardio, and my 3 hrs a day in the gym was enough to keep my fat in check.
The injuries I got 3-4 yrs ago in the gym are why I quit working out for over 3 yrs and got fat.

I applaud anyone who can be consistent with a cardio program and stay trim that way, its just not for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Actually I kind of do that, not with sweets but with unhealthy meals lol. I eat healthy all week long and have 2 cheat days on the weekends. It seems to work lol. I don't usually splurge on 30,000 calories of cake on my cheat days though lmao


When my workouts are on track I eat really well automatically, I mean who pumps iron for 3 hrs a day 5 days a week them leaves the gym to go to McDonald's lol?

Now my workouts are inconsistent and short and my eating sux!!


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 3, 2012)

I went from 38 jeans to 33.. I do 20 minutes of cardio every other day, and thats on an exercise bike.. I hate cardio... but gotta love feeling good after a workout..

I just do a few different dumbbell sets, pushups and crunches. I have back problems and a shoulder and neck problem so I'm limited to how much weightlifting I can do without fucking my shit up bad.. I have to be really careful. I've already blew my neck out once in the last 6 months, it took weeks to get to where I could turn my head without a knife blade pain in my neck..


----------



## duchieman (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok Doobie, here it is. Extrema galore. From top to bottom, left to right, they are sorted by height/size and moving down from there. They were then photo'd and numbered in that order. Number 13 is the oddball and 14 the deformed one. 




Hey everyone else, hope your all having a good Labor Day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice job, duchie!
I've been slacking off this morning and have to get my act together.
Took my meds a couple of hours ago, so not feeling so good right now, and waiting for the initial side effects to mellow out so I can eat something.
I've been keeping an eye on the seedlings since topping and they are already rebounding.
I sure wish I had taken the top-down pics before topping, and even had it in my mind do so, but got ahead of myself and it was done before I remembered my plan.
Can tell by your pics that the 7+ days in growth put our batches right on par with each other, and show very similar number and spacing of the nodes.
I'll snap the pics in a bit and get them uploaded.
I just have to control my phalanges and not pontificate up on my silly soapbox and waste time with meaningless words.

Will have them done here within the hour.


*edit: I topped mine just above the 2nd node of each plant


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 3, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice work Ras
> 
> I an I





flowamasta said:


> Hey 600's !! Man this thread moves like a train!!
> 
> Thought i better update on how my monster gal's don  Just hit day 32 Flower. Plenty of hardcore pics in my thread if keen.


Thanks Dweze, 

And flo Wow man sexy as ever. Cant wait for the day when I learn to use my camera so I can start taking them sweet closeups.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 3, 2012)

It's all good Doob. No hurries. I just saw the opportunity and jumped on it. I've been thinking of doing it anyway just for my own records to look back on. I'm planning on topping these as well and cloning those tops. I'm looking to narrow this down to the best male and female(s). Depending on what happens, we'll go from there. I have some other strains flowering right now so I can take my time with these.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

finally found something to put this sticky mess in.. 
(that's what she said..)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

I fucking hate the uploader here at RIU.......

All I wanted was to keep things in the order that I selected them to be uploaded, so top view would be right before the next pic which was the same seedling from the side (they're even numbered properly in increasing numbers, and I even took extra care and uploaded them ONE AT A TIME IN ORDER JUST LIKE THAT, and it jumbles them all to fuck and back so I have to use what little brain cellage I have that's working while my chemo is kicking my ass....)
Fuck.

Okay, here they are UNJUMBLED (thanks RIU uploader: you piece of fucking shit. Are we NOT residing in the 21st Century!?!?!?!?)

Plants are arranged from 1 to 13, starting in the Top/Left corner, increasing in number from Left to Right. 






#1











#2











#3











#4











#5











#6











#7











#8











#9











#10











#11











#12











#13











Jesus, fuck.
What should have been a 1 minute job turned into a 20 minute fuckfest of hunting down the proper numbered pics to get correct pairings that were purposefully photographed in order, and re-numbered in proper order, AND uploaded in the proper order, only to have them jumbled all to hades and back thanks to the uploader.
If this makes me a Grumpy Old Man, then I say: "Thank you Sir, may I have another?", as I give the one-fingered flying-feathered salute to the uploader (the equivalent of the two-fingered "V" salute, for our friends across the pond).
Okay, I'm done ranting.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

I feel ya Stump, I try to be young still and shouldnt lift at all based on doctors advice. When I do nothing I feel worse though.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

my gym has a sauna i always do a little 15 or so in there.. feels good, like your sweating out all your toxins. i think im going to stop going to the gym blitz though and smoke when im done to reward myself.. it gets a lil weird in there when your high as hell.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

my extrema plant! male. i can see little male parts coming in, camaras not good enough to get em. some plants are deffinately getting pimp slapped by this guy.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 3, 2012)

Either way, that's a nice looking plant. Sorry you had such a bitch with the uploader Doob. I'm happy to have a reference point now, myself. Curious to see who sexes what, etc...


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

Many yrs ago I went to the gym drunk, that was a stupid thing to do. Felt like shit was weak and tired easy. I work out at home now. I get high rarely b4 a workout and usually it doesnt hamper the process. Sometimes I even hit it harder.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

yea i used to get high and drink so much that i figured man if im going to be doing this i might as well get high and drunk and work out lol so i would cruise by the gym and atleast hit a few sets.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Cat pR0n:

(Bobbie the Manx, sleeping)


----------



## Penyajo (Sep 3, 2012)

Well guys, over the last few months I have been putting things together little by little. I have spent all day today making minor adjustments to every thing. But I think I can finally say I have it to were I want it. Just put in a new flood and drain and going to give SOG a try. This round I am going to be running Qrazy train and Querkle. I dont think neither of them will yield very well with sog but it is all I have to work with at the moment. Any ways figured I would share a few pics with you guys. As you can see I already have the 600 up top just waiting to be fired up once again! STAY HIGH!!! Oh yeah I also threw in two pics of the querkle I harvested a few weeks back.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice & clean set up!
Should be rockin' out in short order.
And tasty looking bud, too.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2012)

So how was the first day Gen?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Penyajo said:


>


Fixed that for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey, duchie!
I've been comparing our Extrema broods and it's amazing to see that we have almost identical numbers of Sativa dominants, 50/50 Sat/Ind, and just 2 Indica dom's in both nurseries.
Will be interesting to see how they compare when their genders show.
I have 3 that are much taller and more developed than the others, and have long spacing between the nodes.
Either they are Super Females, or males?
Anyways, just casual observations.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

check out my black market bagseed.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

those two in the first picture are nice and robust deff hybrid. think they got ahold of some new genetics down south.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2012)

There was a chem dawg/ true blueberry that hermied who might be the father-look for a fuelly smell and loose buds....also 12 to 13 weeks.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2012)

Going to be cool to watch those grow up, DBD.
Looks like some healthy genes!

*I'm off to sleep for bit, guys, probably only for 3 or 4 hours, otherwise my back is wrecked when I wake up.
See you soon!


----------



## X13 (Sep 3, 2012)

those few scroggs and such are on the money something chronic


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

C4 X Caseyband first pic ,, Cheese Surprise X PK second pic


----------



## duchieman (Sep 3, 2012)

X13 said:


> those few scroggs and such are on the money something chronic


 That they are! That's what I need to be doing myself. Have to get myself under six plants come around Christmas time so I need to learn how to grow them big like that. New law kicks in and it's a bit of a bitch. 6 or more will be mandatory 6 mos. 

Doobie. I like our timing on this. Will be cool to watch them grow up together. Looking for the power hitter on my team. Hey cof, or anyone else who can chime in, I read in a thread somewhere that Chem Dawg is known to hermie a bit. Sterile hermie flowers, was how they described it. I didn't know that was even possible. ???


----------



## X13 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just want one: the limit here for harsher prosecution is 2 plant non-hydroponic, any more and they will hammer you harder, driving in the same nail.

so, top and trim it is, i got a good real bushy strain from the same country i am in, we shall see, pics in future, i have one plant right now as a tester


----------



## duchieman (Sep 3, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> C4 X Caseyband first pic ,, Cheese Surprise X PK second pic


 Oh man droman, I miss my C4/Casey. I have a BSB/Caseyband and a Calizahr/Caseyband going right now that are the same age as the Extremas. I've grown both these before and they had some of the biggest fan leaves I've had yet, and already I can see it in these two. If I get two girls, great, but if I get one of each, I am going to match them up to make a some beanos. I don't know if it's the Chimera genetics in those crosses or what, but they have all been great plants that grew like beasts. I was happy to get my hands on them. Thank you oh fairy from the northeast. Ok now, I also have some Deep Psychosis and Casey Jones going. You wouldn't happen to have any of those going now do you? lol


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 3, 2012)

yea, they are chimeras genetics im pretty sure. i have a few calizar x casey beans i should pop one. need some more soil. bless the fairys no doubt!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

Morning 600crew. Been shaking in here, some very nice grows going on peeps. Hitting week 7 in the cab this week and things are looking grand. Got to go and wake the wife and water the ladies. Peace, DST


----------



## KT420 (Sep 4, 2012)

Is there a general concensus among the 600 club on what the best 600w MH to use in a digi ballast is> Galaxy specificaly? I'm looking for one to use to veg and for last 2 weeks of flower. Thinking I want a 10,000K? 10,000K 600w Plantmax bulb is what I've been looking at, but from what I've read, the 600w HPS plantmaax bulb has one of the worst reps, so makes me wonder about their Mh???


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

To be honest, KT420 unless you are running thousands of bulbs (i.e in an industrial set up and need that extra 1.5% of efficiency) I don't think there will be masses of difference between top quality brands. People have bad experiences with bulbs but that can be down to an individual bulb's manufacturing (i.e Friday afternoon bulbs, lol). I think for most hobby growers a good brand name is probably the way to go (saying that I have a bunk MH light and it's been working fine for a good while). I normally buy philips bulbs and in my whole time I have had one that was duff. But I wouldn't then say that philips make bad lights due to that one bad bulb. Basically I am saying I don't have a specific bulb I would tell you to buy.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 4, 2012)

I like Phillips  son-t agro for me in flower, Standard hps for VEG so she can stretch


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

the son-t line is also what i use....but then I am in Phillipsland.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 4, 2012)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=243060

I'm ordering a Sunmaster 6,500k MH conversion today. I'll be running a Ushio HPS and the Sunmaster side by side on my upcoming AK47 grow.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So how was the first day Gen?


on my way out the door today,yesterday was just a lot of walking around,getting to know the other HI,in my state.
but i know this job,is gonna be a blast,for the first yr,i got to get thay exp under my belt.

but from the looks of it,ill have time to still go to school for tool & die.
and aftr that,go finish carpentry class.

love that remake of breaking bud>>>>>>good one doobie.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

what have I missed, Gen you have a carpentry job/trainee position? good luck with it bru!


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 4, 2012)

KT420 said:


> Is there a general concensus among the 600 club on what the best 600w MH to use in a digi ballast is> Galaxy specificaly? I'm looking for one to use to veg and for last 2 weeks of flower. Thinking I want a 10,000K? 10,000K 600w Plantmax bulb is what I've been looking at, but from what I've read, the 600w HPS plantmaax bulb has one of the worst reps, so makes me wonder about their Mh???


I have used plant max with great results in a 600 and thousand watt light dnt get me wrong I love my eye hortilux the best but in a pinch the plant max are just fine I pulled last 600 grow of 9 plants 19.4 ounces with a plantmax bulb


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 4, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Actually I kind of do that, not with sweets but with unhealthy meals lol. I eat healthy all week long and have 2 cheat days on the weekends. It seems to work lol. I don't usually splurge on 30,000 calories of cake on my cheat days though lmao


i was reading about chocolate, in moderation, being good for you. so i buy ghirardelli squares and try to only eat 2 or 3 a day. 

in the old days, i'd eat the whole pack in a couple of hours. getting old sucks.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2012)

DST said:


> what have I missed, Gen you have a carpentry job/trainee position? good luck with it bru!


hey D,more of a trainee position,right now for the carpentry thing,i have been sitting in,at my old shop teachers classes,for the past half yr,or so.
the world will get back to makeing things soon,i hope.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

Keep at it, soon the world will need to be totally rebuilt the way things are going mate!

I was talking to my business partner about a chat we had in 2007 about how the economy was fucked then and not getting better. 5 years on and still in the poop, lol. The so called leaders should all be sacked. Any other business andthe whole lot would go. Fukkin eedgits!

Something nice to sooth our souls...more in my outdoor thread.






Peace, DST


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 4, 2012)

here's my ladies at 3 weeks. they're clones from my last crop.

cinderella 88, malawi gold, a bubble gum cross and a BOG cross.

i have tons of crosses to try but i like these genetics so much, i'll probably grow them out at least once more. 

my biggest yeild under my 600 watt was 17 oz. i'm averaging 14 oz per grow. it's a big drop from my 1000 watt but it meets my needs.  







happy growing people.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 4, 2012)

Howdy folks, feels like its been an age since I took time out. Fekin good to b back on the grow though!
Hope to catch some old faces later!
Cinders


----------



## Trousers (Sep 4, 2012)

subbed

Been running a 600 watt hps for about 3 years now in a 3x3x6.5 tent.

I went from dwc to ebb and flow all scrog to coco with airpots, bottom fed and I no longer scrog.

I now top and defoliate.

I only run two plants at a time. It is hard to access the back of the tent and watering more than two plants sucks. 
I am currently growing a Blockhead and a NYCD. 

The NYCD had a bit of a calcium deficiency at first, my fault for not charging the coco enough. NYCD is a bit finnicky.
It slowed it down to the point I had to boost it up. The blockhead has taken over a bit more than half the tent, which is usual for me growing 2 varieties.
I should crush my record yield (knock on wood) this time. I'll try to get some pictures up today, they sleep until 3 pm. 

I also have a Blueberry and an Island Sweet Skunk in my mini veg room that are going to be a seed crop, link in my signature. (That is under a 650 watt t5)


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy tuesday everyone. New faces, old faces, all good faces to me. Looking forward to the pics Trousers.

As far as my grow goes, so far I've managed to kill 2 of the 10 clones. Only makes more room for the survivors. Plus I know they are hardy lol. (is that how you spell hardy? hearty? wtf is that word)

lovely shot dst

and nice buds ogof

peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome back, CGG!
Been a while, and hope things are going well for you these days.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> here's my ladies at 3 weeks. they're clones from my last crop.
> 
> cinderella 88, malawi gold, a bubble gum cross and a BOG cross.
> 
> ...


How many plants you got going there? Pot size? Veg time?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Keep at it, soon the world will need to be totally rebuilt the way things are going mate!
> 
> I was talking to my business partner about a chat we had in 2007 about how the economy was fucked then and not getting better. 5 years on and still in the poop, lol. The so called leaders should all be sacked. Any other business andthe whole lot would go. Fukkin eedgits!
> 
> ...


Hear, hear!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy folks, feels like its been an age since I took time out. Fekin good to b back on the grow though!
> Hope to catch some old faces later!
> Cinders


 Hey C, welcome back. I just poked my head up again after being away myself. Still the good old feeling here. 



Trousers said:


> subbed
> 
> Been running a 600 watt hps for about 3 years now in a 3x3x6.5 tent.
> 
> ...


Welcome Trousers. Looking forward to seeing what you got going on. 

Good day everyone. Pretty rainy up here today. I think it may be some remnants of that Hurricane down south last week. Hope anyone down that way is well.


----------



## Penyajo (Sep 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fixed that for you.


Hahaha I feel like a dope. I have been looking at that picture for the last day thinking what the hell did he fix?!? Didn't even notice that you had done some photo shopping lol. I like the show breaking bud way better any ways. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Happy tuesday everyone. New faces, old faces, all good faces to me. Looking forward to the pics Trousers.
> 
> As far as my grow goes, so far I've managed to kill 2 of the 10 clones. Only makes more room for the survivors. Plus I know they are hardy lol. (is that how you spell hardy? hearty? wtf is that word)
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about the proper spelling, but I have heard that Hardee's is where you eat every day if you want to risk having a hearty attack.
Hmm, I wonder if that's the etymology of the phrase "a hearty meal"?

Well, either way, for lunch I'm having a big plate of 6-egg scrambled eggs (using half & half instead of milk), a plate of deep-fried 3-Sausage Medley (made with a box of Hormel breakfast sausages, a package of L'il Smokies, and a box of Jimmy Dean pure pork sausages) laddled with a generous portion of bacon grease gravy, a fried cube of butter (infused with Wonder Bread crumbs), fondue using a blend of 20 cheeses (no brie, though), with a 5-gallon side of Neopolitan ice cream, all chased down with a 3-gallon milkshake made from the finest foie gras this side of the Rhine River and sprinkled with hot dog bits.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

doobie the intolerant said:


> fondue using a blend of 20 cheeses (no brie, though)


Yeah doob!!! Stick it to the french!!! (at least the french who still hold the region of brie close to their hearts)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

The sad thing, jig: my description actually made me hungry...



But, still: no brie.


Forgot to add a thick layer of ketchup to the foie gras, too.

Take _*THAT*_, haute cuisine!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

foie gras, is that the shit when they force feed the ducks? They just made that illegal in california. Not saying that's a huge world issue in my book, but I am quite proud to live in a state that passes laws like that.

That is a little sick that what you wrote made you hungry. It made me a bit sick. My heart went and hid a little, haha


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

Hearty meals for hardy people. You'll have something to rest your bass on after eating that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

I was being facetious about it making me hungry.


Yeah, foie gras is pretty nasty stuff, just on principal.
A wise man once said: "Hey, sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I'd never know 'cause I wouldn't eat the filthy motherfucker."
I'm not into organ meat, and especially animals that are confined & force-fed.

And can you believe Burger King and their bacon milkshake?
Jeez Louise....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hearty meals for hardy people. You'll have something to rest your bass on after eating that.


My tombstone?


I don't mind some well made scrambled eggs & sausage, the rest was pure hyperbolic prose.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My tombstone?
> 
> 
> I don't mind some well made scrambled eggs & sausage, the rest was pure hyperbolic prose.


lol. Always a good laugh going on here somewhere. Funny shit. I'm eating pretty good today too (leftovers even) of my Italian sausage Ragu that I made from the San Marzano plums, Shepherd Peppers and basil, all from my garden. And, I don't care if I sound all snobby about it, but I'll put it up against any Italian Mama out there.  No, really, in all seriousness, it turned out real good. 

Barristers called today. First lowball offer returned. I think I'll pick up a passport application the next time I'm out.  You never know.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

Passport application, yes. Do it now, it takes a little while (at least here in the us).

And doob... bacon fucking sundae. What the hell. I had no idea. That shit is real. WOW!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounding like the future is a little brighter for you, duchie!
Fingers crossed, and all that!
And that plum & pepper Ragu sounds like a treat!

And, jig: I know!
My wife told me about it (I don't watch TV so am isolated from such info, but she still watches the tube) and I thought _*she*_ was the one being facetious. But, damned if it's not real!
What will they think of next?

I got nothing.
I can't even think of the next thing... my mind is boggled.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

I have to add that, while I try to eat relatively healthily, I do enjoy the taste of some of the food that's bad for us, I just try to avoid it because I know what the consequences are.
But I will indulge once in a while.
It may taste great, but it usually makes me feel like crap after it's in my belly.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe they will start frying the sweet potato fries in pure bacon grease.

Lol, I was trying to think extravagant and some of the things we do with pot come to mind. Some of the hash/keif/oil/bho/bud/butter creations I've seen over the years are enough to make your head explode. Good for the heart though.

EDIT: Doob... I feel that way every time I go out to eat. I'm walking out the place thinking, "I just paid $30+ to feel like I'm sick." But every couple weeks, I think it'll be a good idea again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe they will start frying the sweet potato fries in pure bacon grease.
> 
> Doob... I feel that way every time I go out to eat. I'm walking out the place thinking, "I just paid $30+ to feel like I'm sick." But every couple weeks, I think it'll be a good idea again.


Phew!
I'm glad I'm not the only one!

Oh, and my wife eats SUPER healthy, but even she succumbs to the siren call of Sweet Potato Fries once in a while. I was never into sweet potatoes, so I'm immune to their dulcet tones.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes Jig, it takes a while here too. We just went through it with my daughter so I'm on it this week. 

QUOTE=DoobieBrother;7954394]I have to add that, while I try to eat relatively healthily, I do enjoy the taste of some of the food that's bad for us, I just try to avoid it because I know what the consequences are.
But I will indulge once in a while.
It may taste great, but it usually makes me feel like crap after it's in my belly.[/QUOTE] 

My motives are a bit different. While I also think how bad it is for you, my mind I see the cost. To feed the 3 of us at McD's even is upwards of $20 while I can prep a near gourmet meal for half that, and the other half I look at as earnings for cooking it. Penny saved is a penny earned, remember?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe they will start frying the sweet potato fries in pure bacon grease.


This reminded me of a place we used to get fries (chips for you blokes), when I was a stoner in high school, that was right next to the video arcade (if any youngsters need me to explain just ask), It was a Chinese takeout that fried them in the same oil they fry the battered shrimp in. Couldn't get enough of them and always had to hide behind the plaza to keep my stoner buddies from finding me and tiefing them.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

And a penny found is a blessing.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And a penny found is a blessing.


 Not anymore. At least not here. Our government is phasing out the penny. Getting rid of it all together.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm also that way, duchie 
The wife says "Splurge a little once in a while! We can afford it."
And I tell her, "Yeah, but damn! That $10 meal for me could have gotten me enough REAL food to last a few days!"

We're both huge fans of Spurlock's "Supersize Me!", so all I have to do is think of him yakking out his car window to make me think twice about it and drive down to the store to get actual stuff to eat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> the video arcade (if any youngsters need me to explain just ask)


Oh, man!
I don't even want to think about how many hundreds of dollars in quarters & tokens I spent in arcades back then!
It was like an addiction!
Not as bad as a Pachinko parlor, but almost.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know if I buy the time issue anymore either. Ok, if you're a busy professional and you have no time in life for anything, then go ahead an eat out. You're probably making the coin and can then probably step up a notch or two. But!....If you tell me you can't find time to cook, and then you proceed to tell me about how you fought you're arch nemesis in WOW and it took you 6 hours to do it. Or, if you can tell me about all the sitcoms you watched last night. Or, you tell me about how you went to the bar after work and closed the place...either you're lying and you can't cook, or you're a lazy ass who hasn't got their priorities straight, and the first to bitch at the high cost of living. 


Wow! That felt about as good to type and it would have to spew verbally.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, man!
> I don't even want to think about how many hundreds of dollars in quarters & tokens I spent in arcades back then!
> It was like an addiction!
> Not as bad as a Pachinko parlor, but almost.


And how many buddies did you borrow from when you ran out? "Hey man, you better have my video money come Friday or I'mma coming for you!" lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

In fine form duchie. Grumpy old men indeed lol. I was sitting in an AMPM parking lot (corner store) waiting for the wife to get a bottle of water or something and noticed the advertising for their food. Then I remembered in a daze that for about a year I stopped at AmPm for lunch on the way home from university. I think I would have 2 cheeseburgers or something. Man, if fast food is bad for you, I don't know what ampm food is. Fuck, all this talk is nasty. I don't even want lunch.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> And how many buddies did you borrow from when you ran out? "Hey man, you better have my video money come Friday or I'mma coming for you!" lol


Wasn't it the worst feeling when you had a left over $1 bill in your pocket, that you were maybe saving for candy or gum, and you were playing a game you really liked and were super far, then you died. You reach for another quarter as the timer counts down "30 seconds to continue...29... 28... 27" OH NO, WHERE ARE MY QUARTERS!!! The realization that the last quarter was spent hits you and the thought of changing the dollar and getting back before it runs out runs through your mind. You search frantically for friends to get another quarter only to see the timer hit 0 and the game lost.

Ah the good old days.

ps. I had to walk uphill both ways to get to the arcade.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> And how many buddies did you borrow from when you ran out? "Hey man, you better have my video money come Friday or I'mma coming for you!" lol


How much that fake mustache cost you, man!
Huh?
Yeah, you got money for fake mustaches, but not enough to pay me back?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wasn't it the worst feeling when you had a left over $1 bill in your pocket, that you were maybe saving for candy or gum, and you were playing a game you really liked and were super far, then you died. You reach for another quarter as the timer counts down "30 seconds to continue...29... 28... 27" OH NO, WHERE ARE MY QUARTERS!!! The realization that the last quarter was spent hits you and the thought of changing the dollar and getting back before it runs out runs through your mind. You search frantically for friends to get another quarter only to see the timer hit 0 and the game lost.
> 
> Ah the good old days.
> 
> ps. I had to walk uphill both ways to get to the arcade.


And it was snowing on one side of the hill, and gale force winds on the other side, too!
And don't forget the holes in the shoes & socks, too!
Good times, good times...


(*Socks!? Pfft! We only WISHED we could afford socks! We'd find soggy paper shopping bags and fashion socks out of those so the other kids wouldn't laugh at us and throw rocks! Though we'd take the rocks and boil them in hot water for our dinner! Ahhh.... Rock Soup... we had it good...)


----------



## duchieman (Sep 4, 2012)

LMAO. I hope you guys are belly laughing like I am. Too funny!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to pick up my bass to plunk around a bit, but am laughing too much to do more than warm up my fingers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

I always wonder about that lone & lonesome hotdog in the AMPM rotisserie, all sweaty & shriveled up, and wonder how long it had actually been going around like that. And then I'd wonder if anyone was ever desperate or stoned enough to buy it and eat it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah bro. That's me at 20. Pulling that last burger out the heated box thing, or asking for the last hot dog even if it was one of those nasty things with the cheese and jalapenos already mixed in (or whatever that nasty shit is).

Not to spoil the fun and talk about something else but DAMN!!!!! I just had the first bowl of the day, decided to break out the 'reserve stash'. Had a teeny nug left of the cougar kush our man Fmily grew. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEE. That bud has to be over a year and a half old and I am Lit like a mofo. So a big giant props out to our man Fmily.

On that subject of the weed people in the 600 grow. I've smoked 7 of yalls weed. And grew out 5 different peoples seed creations. And gotta say, we are killing it in the 600. No joke.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, man, I got to pull away from the keyboard and get some dishes washed. 
Duty calls, but always great chatting it up with you guys, though!

(*I'm hoping I can get enough ahead on my grows to finally contribute back to others who are in need. It may not be the best, but you wouldn't know it from the guys I've shared it with up in Portland. Too many harvest too soon, or I don't know what else is going wrong with their grows. I don't think I'm doing anything different, but it always turns out to be stony stuff that others can only take a few tokes of before it fades them hard)


----------



## Trousers (Sep 4, 2012)

I couldn't make it back before the lights turned on. 
Digital cameras should come with a HPS setting.










NYCD on the left, Blockhead on the right. I am on about day 29 of 12/12.









It is hard to get a good picture, my tent is wedged into my furnace room in the corner. 
3x3x6.5 tent
Coco
5 gallon airpots
General Hydroponics Lucas Formula 6/9
Floralicious Plus
Bud Candy
calmag
ph up
*Edit:* I bottom feed.

I've never smoked Blockhead. I guess the first time will be a bit before Halloween. 
I got a great NYCD clone. It should be a very grapefruity pheno. 


(I just picked up a Ego-T vape pen for $30. I bought 5 cartridges for $20 each. 2-3 hits are enough so I took 15. Love this thing.)


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 4, 2012)

Those sunsabitchin' spider mites found their way back into my room again. Its been over a year since I've spotted one so I guess I was due. Pulled the plants out of all of my boxes, cleaned and sprayed the boxes and all plants. Not fun, but I guess the boxes needed a cleaning anyways. It was quite peculiar really, I noticed one plant was being attacked aggressively. I had 2 Sannies Jackberries, one in flower and one vegging in two different boxes and it must be the strain has a low disease resistance because both of them were under attack. More eggs than mites but I noticed early on thankfully. Going to overlap my spraying of Azamax every 5 days for 15 days and see where I end up. I hate spraying flowering plants but I sprayed even the early flowering plants that have 5+ weeks of flowering left. Man-O-man do mites ever suck!

Its a shame I really wanted to try this Jackberry but I certainly don't want something that's a feast for mites. Plants were overall very healthy too. Initial outlook is that I saved everything, will have to see how the Jackberry that's in flower looks when its time to harvest though. I really hate throwing bud away but that shit just grosses me right out lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2012)

Sweet potato steak fries sprinkled with cinnamon and brown sugar and baked at 400 for 30 minutes.....tasty and reasonably healthy.

ferti-loam Triple Action Plus ll is organic and will eliminate the spider mites.
1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon of water and spray every 3 days for 10 days. Make a new batch for every spray because it has no shelf like once its' mixed. You can spray until harvest without problems.



cof


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 4, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I couldn't make it back before the lights turned on.
> Digital cameras should come with a HPS setting.
> 
> 
> ...


Close ups and flash is the Best thing for when the lights on. I couldnt move my Star Killer Og for almost her whole grow because she was so big. But i still got alot of decent shots under the hps
Nice garden also


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Those sunsabitchin' spider mites found their way back into my room again. Its been over a year since I've spotted one so I guess I was due. Pulled the plants out of all of my boxes, cleaned and sprayed the boxes and all plants. Not fun, but I guess the boxes needed a cleaning anyways. It was quite peculiar really, I noticed one plant was being attacked aggressively. I had 2 Sannies Jackberries, one in flower and one vegging in two different boxes and it must be the strain has a low disease resistance because both of them were under attack. More eggs than mites but I noticed early on thankfully. Going to overlap my spraying of Azamax every 5 days for 15 days and see where I end up. I hate spraying flowering plants but I sprayed even the early flowering plants that have 5+ weeks of flowering left. Man-O-man do mites ever suck!
> 
> Its a shame I really wanted to try this Jackberry but I certainly don't want something that's a feast for mites. Plants were overall very healthy too. Initial outlook is that I saved everything, will have to see how the Jackberry that's in flower looks when its time to harvest though. I really hate throwing bud away but that shit just grosses me right out lol.





curious old fart said:


> Sweet potato steak fries sprinkled with cinnamon and brown sugar and baked at 400 for 30 minutes.....tasty and reasonably healthy.
> 
> ferti-loam Triple Action Plus ll is organic and will eliminate the spider mites.
> 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon of water and spray every 3 days for 10 days. Make a new batch for every spray because it has no shelf like once its' mixed. You can spray until harvest without problems.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the mites, Shwaggy!
I'm hoping the hot weather breaks here in Oregon soon.
Today got up to 85f, and will be 92f in a couple of days.
With my girls starting to flower nicely (14 days of 12/12), I'm worried about the mites getting a wiff and moving in on them.
I've got my neem oil ready to be mixed up, and a spray bottle of Garden Safe Insect Killer (pyrethrum) ready, and I've been going over each girl with my magnifying glass a couple of times every night to check for hermie-action and pests.
Need to get some of that Ferti-lome T.A.P. II, as it seemed that the Garden Safe was a little harsh on the fan leaves last time I used it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2012)

Trousers, my digital camera does have an 'hps' setting. It's in the exposure settings and it's called 'Tungsten', makes the hps fade to a nice white light. It's like there's an MH in there. And I don't have a fancy camera or anything. Was $100 about 3 years ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was thinking since I will be getting stuck growing in my 4x4 what things can I do to get more bang for the buck...one Idea was to use 2 600s in there and alternate em every few hrs or whatever rhythm was most beneficial. I think both on at once will be too much heat.
I am also planning changing from soil to some sort of hydro...not sure hempy, dwv, rdwc, ebb&gro, flood and drain table etc....

Any opinions on these or other tips to up my yield in this small area?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 4, 2012)

Vertical Bassman, Vertical...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, and run two six hundreds, stacked. You can alternate them too if you like


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 4, 2012)

I need help with a design lol. Hydro?


----------



## Trousers (Sep 4, 2012)

> *Hydrogon-Square*&#8482;
> This innovative vertical garden kit can be used with a 4x4 Tent. The newly designed Vertitube 3L600 accommodates three (3) 600W OR 400W bulbs and fits snugly into the vent flange in top of the tent. System also works well without tent. System shown has 48 plant sites and is compatible with all nutrient delivery systems, including Ebb and Flow, NFT, Drip and Mist systems.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

Here here!!!!!!!


Dezracer said:


> Vertical Bassman, Vertical...


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Here here!!!!!!!


I guess it makes sense is horizontal is limited go up..


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

rocking clicks in 1.2 squared....that makes sense>>>>>




































Vertical is great in small spaces, don't let anyone tell you different.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

A blast from the past...
Saw them live in 1981, and the words ring more true today than ever.

This goes out to all the liars who run for office, in all countries around the world:


[video=youtube_share;01sOWCVImjg]http://youtu.be/01sOWCVImjg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's the whole album:

*I have no idea how many hundreds of times this album was played, driving around with my buddy in his 1972 Pontiac Firebird. All us troublemakers would pile into his car and just drive. Alaska is a big place, and we'd just head down the highway, music blasting out on the amped & eq'd Audiovox pumping out a few hundred watts of groovy tunes, joints blazing, pedal to the metal: Fuck The Law...

Side One:
0:00 Fool for Your Love
4:28 Magic Power
9:19 Air Raid/Allied Forces
15:37 Hot Time (In This City Tonight)

Side Two:
19:00 Fight the Good Fight
25:17 Ordinary Man
32:26 Petite Etude
33:40 Say Goodbye

[video=youtube_share;3HNQyMcovg4]http://youtu.be/3HNQyMcovg4[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Sep 5, 2012)

chopped 3 of my pc down heres couple shots of 1 im not to impressed with the yeild and that like but they stretched an awfull lot, making way for these 6 clones to go in tent next week do you think i be to flower them at 25-30cm in 10ltr pots there is 28 what seems to be main branches after training the clones i would be happy making them into main cola's


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

I would veg the clones a bit longer budolskie for sure. 25-30cm for 10 litres is not that big a plant. you'll appreciate it in the long run.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok once the tent empty like these going in bigger pots and getting tied down again, just letting then get a little height, but these critical clone should be coming start of next week a was hoping a could be starting to flower them 6 by then but a suppose a week won't hurt I just do t want a stretch lime the pineapple


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 5, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> How many plants you got going there? Pot size? Veg time?


i won't mention plant numbers as i'm a legal grower with a plant limit and, well, sometimes, ehhh,... .


i used to veg with my 250 watt but started using a T5 and don't see much difference, except for the greatly reduced heat. they are in 3 gallon smart pots. i'm always taking clones so the clones were about 8 weeks old when i repotted into the flower room. i keep them in party cups for the 2 months or so that the flower room is full, then repot into the 3 gallon for 2 to 3 weeks before flipping into flower. they go insane once i repot them. it's remarkable how the plants explode once they have the room to grow.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 5, 2012)

i just recalculated my last 4 grow weights and i'm not averaging 14 oz per grow. i'm averaging 12. i have pulled 17 OZ out of it with my bigger yeilding genetics, but with average yeilders, it's more like 12 per grow. i'm very lazy and toke way too much, so i keep my grows very simple these days. if i can cut out some effort, i do so. 

what are you guys averaging with 1- 600 watt? 

you're all under oath, so dry weight only.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i won't mention plant numbers as i'm a legal grower with a plant limit and, well, sometimes, ehhh,... .


I never ever grow more than, eh hem, 5......


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 5, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i just recalculated my last 4 grow weights and i'm not averaging 14 oz per grow. i'm averaging 12. i have pulled 17 OZ out of it with my bigger yeilding genetics, but with average yeilders, it's more like 12 per grow. i'm very lazy and toke way too much, so i keep my grows very simple these days. if i can cut out some effort, i do so.
> 
> what are you guys averaging with 1- 600 watt?
> 
> you're all under oath, so dry weight only.


 13-16 strain depending...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm averaging 16, but I use a 1000w.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's the whole album:
> 
> *I have no idea how many hundreds of times this album was played, driving around with my buddy in his 1972 Pontiac Firebird. All us troublemakers would pile into his car and just drive. Alaska is a big place, and we'd just head down the highway, music blasting out on the amped & eq'd Audiovox pumping out a few hundred watts of groovy tunes, joints blazing, pedal to the metal: Fuck The Law...


Had this cassette in my tow truck in the 80's and played it all the time. Seen these guys 4 or 5 times, can't remember precisely. Talk about light shows! I will never forget The Blinding Light Show. Rik Emmett still plays around the area these days in smaller venues. I'm trying to find a clip of Wheel of Fortune where Mike Levine was a contestant.


----------



## kev.au (Sep 5, 2012)

Average about 8, if I ever get my ass into gear and lst my plants consistently, utilise my space etc my average would improve.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Being, for the most part, perpetual, I could never get a grasp on what I'm yielding but I know I'm averaging about 1 to 1.5 oz per plant in @3 gallon pots X 12. So even averaging it out at 1.25 your sitting @16


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning/afternoon/evening, gents!

Regarding yields: I average between 10-oz and 14-oz per batch, depending on how good , or bad, things go.
I've done as low as 8-oz when I've had to cull from rampant hermies who knocked up half the grow.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

I've had some plants that have stunted real bad and lucky to get an 1/8 off them.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA.... I tried soil one time. 2 plants, 3 gallon pots, 3 weeks veg, 8 weeks flower...

4 grams!!! (both plants together gave me that)

Massive Epic Interplanetary Fail.

That's why I've stuck with hydro this long. I will conquer the soil though... one day.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 5, 2012)

i keep looking at all my roach pot and just weighed it. with papers still attached, 9 Oz. lol 

i think i'm going to toss 1/2 of it. i never smoke it but i hate to waste it. it's not like you can't get a nice high off of it. 



there was a time when i would have been delighted to have so much. now it's just taking up space.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening, gents!
> 
> Regarding yields: I average between 10-oz and 14-oz per batch, depending on how good , or bad, things go.
> I've done as low as 8-oz when I've had to cull from rampant hermies who knocked up half the grow.


^^^ this was my last grow. 8 plants went down to 5 plus 1 runt that yielded little. I pulled 7oz


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.... I tried soil one time. 2 plants, 3 gallon pots, 3 weeks veg, 8 weeks flower...
> 
> 4 grams!!! (both plants together gave me that)
> 
> ...


i did one hydro grow. i fed them in the morning, they were dead by night. the leaves were crispy brown, like someone burned them with fire. i think i over ferted them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

That's alright, jig.
I'd be lucky to get any plants through a grow of hydro.
Too scientific for me.
I'm loving the organic poop fertilizer amended into the soil, with the occasional tea booster.
Nothing could be simpler.
The thought of going back to liquid ferts, and managing a hydro setup on top of all that, combating algae & such, is very daunting, so mad props for you guys who figured it out.
I'm just a simple dirt farmer, and a simple dirt farmer I shall remain.


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2012)

haha,i love this>>>>>>"Massive Epic Interplanetary Fail"


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't tried hydro either, not even cloning, and I think that I should try it for the experience and then I think, what's the point, because I'm pretty sure even then I wouldn't switch. I like working with the poops and such too. I've got my red wigglers working the composter as we speak. They've been eating and breeding all summer and I harvested my first batch of casting a couple of weeks ago. Was cool watching the pepper and tomatoe seedlings sprouting up in mostly dark. You know something good is going on in there when you see that. I think the slow pace of organics suits mine just fine.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Heh, just used "cucaracha" in a +rep message and the spellcheck for it came up as "Scaramouch".

Maybe "fandango" was a tie-in word?


----------



## Trousers (Sep 5, 2012)

I won't go back to soil inside, but I am going toying with trying something new next time.
Maybe add some worm castings in my coco, then add some bacteria and bottom feed. 
My hope being that the worm castings would help the weed have a more soil like taste. 







fatboyOGOF said:


> i just recalculated my last 4 grow weights and i'm not averaging 14 oz per grow. i'm averaging 12. i have pulled 17 OZ out of it with my bigger yeilding genetics, but with average yeilders, it's more like 12 per grow. i'm very lazy and toke way too much, so i keep my grows very simple these days. if i can cut out some effort, i do so.
> 
> what are you guys averaging with 1- 600 watt?
> 
> you're all under oath, so dry weight only.



12-15 oz average

I think I'll beat that this time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, since I've lived a mostly bohemian life, and "Scaramouch" came up, I guess it's time for a video:
(*time to hook up my bass and play along)

[video=youtube_share;fJ9rUzIMcZQ]http://youtu.be/fJ9rUzIMcZQ[/video]


----------



## SFguy (Sep 5, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Being, for the most part, perpetual, I could never get a grasp on what I'm yielding but I know I'm averaging about 1 to 1.5 oz per plant in @3 gallon pots X 12. So even averaging it out at 1.25 your sitting @16



that made me smile a lil bit, i keep feeling like im robbing myself, im avg. about the same 1-1.5 0z in a 3g pot and 2.5g pots but feel like i should be gettin more.. what do you think, im happy with my yeild but feel i have lots of room for improvment


----------



## SFguy (Sep 5, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I've had some plants that have stunted real bad and lucky to get an 1/8 off them.


me too i have some re veggers that i threw in for shits and giggles. i thought they were gonne yeild geat but they really didnt im lookin at about 1/4oz off each X6


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

SFguy said:


> that made me smile a lil bit, i keep feeling like im robbing myself, im avg. about the same 1-1.5 0z in a 3g pot and 2.5g pots but feel like i should be gettin more.. what do you think, im happy with my yeild but feel i have lots of room for improvment


Depending on how long you're vegging them before starting 12/12 photoperiod, I'd say you're right on target.
That's about what I average per plant in the same size cans.
I veg them until they're about 12" to 14" tall, since I'm a little bit restricted on height, and with a 600, the lower buds get kind of larfy if they are grown too tall.
Lately, I've switched to LST for all my girls, so I could possible veg them a little more, but that depends on how stretchy the strain is, too.
Still, with 2 months of flowering, that's 6 harvests a year. @ 10-oz per harvest = 60-oz a year (12-oz per harvest would be 72-oz a year, 14-oz would net 84-oz a year).
I recalculated my cost per oz, and figure it costs me about $10 per oz, once things get rolling non-stop.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I won't go back to soil inside, but I am going toying with trying something new next time.
> Maybe add some worm castings in my coco, then add some bacteria and bottom feed.
> My hope being that the worm castings would help the weed have a more soil like taste.
> 
> ...


My recycled mix has a lot of coir in it but it's been amended and re-amended with other things like perlite, vermiculite, castings, mushroom compost, micros, fungus, EM's, etc. I view it something like a sourdough starter when I transplant adding new with old. I've tried seedlings with it and my germ rate was only 1/3 but for everything else it's working good.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

SFguy said:


> that made me smile a lil bit, i keep feeling like im robbing myself, im avg. about the same 1-1.5 0z in a 3g pot and 2.5g pots but feel like i should be gettin more.. what do you think, im happy with my yeild but feel i have lots of room for improvment





SFguy said:


> me too i have some re veggers that i threw in for shits and giggles. i thought they were gonne yeild geat but they really didnt im lookin at about 1/4oz off each X6





DoobieBrother said:


> Depending on how long you're vegging them before starting 12/12 photoperiod, I'd say you're right on target.
> That's about what I average per plant in the same size cans.
> I veg them until they're about 12" to 14" tall, since I'm a little bit restricted on height, and with a 600, the lower buds get kind of larfy if they are grown too tall.
> Lately, I've switched to LST for all my girls, so I could possible veg them a little more, but that depends on how stretchy the strain is, too.
> ...


First, I agree with Doobie, veg time is a big factor and up to now I think I've fallen a bit short in that dept. As far as the stunted plants I had, it could have been any combination of things at that time. Definitely part of the learning curve. I had chilly nights, short veg time and maybe potted up too soon. But one of the biggest things I think, was the medium was too wet. I amended the soil with some more perlite, etc, and cut back watering since and I haven't had that kind of problem again. 

Doobie. I love the sounds of that math.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife, bless her for it, has repeatedly said I should go up to Portland to find some weed to buy to help with my chemo, but I keep telling her that it just doesn't make any sense to go spend $250+ an oz for substandard weed.
I'd rather tough it out and be miserable for a while than spend that kind of money ever again for my herb.
I'm like FatboyOGOF: I smoke a LOT of herb. Can barely keep up sometimes, depending on my course of meds.
Besides, I still need new strings for my bass, and jiggy has me jonesing for an electronic drumpad now, so there's no way I'm going to spend big bucks on weed.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

So I just pulled the bucket of castings out from its dark spot under and old end table and found this.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Are those cannabis sprouts!?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

No, they are mostly tomatoes, peppers, I think some small melons. Anything that was thrown into the composter. I guess the screen I use is too big and the seeds get through??? Wasn't anticipating this. I think I will just use this in my teas.

I still have a fair amount of the casting I bought from a commercial place and hour or so from me.

Edit. I don't know why the pics are so small. Same camera I always use.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Either the screen's too big, or you have some compost that is robust enough to grow from tissue cultures?
Probably the screen thing.
Well, at least you know you have potent compost.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Yup. No doubt about that. It smells so great too, like sweet smelling soil.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

I love that smell.

"I love the smell of compost in the morning. It smells like... a Victory Garden."


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope every one has voted, or is going to vote???????????


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

DST said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html


Bump! Going right now.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2012)

how long do we have to vote?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll share my prize with whoever votes for my pretty stack  

Is there a prize!? Lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 5, 2012)

one of my monster girls (prob not a monster to all of you but she is for me) is looking pretty narly right now, @ 45 days of 12/12 she is full of dense heavy compact bud, pistils are turning orangey brown from the bottom up and is looking very nice indeed, my normal mistake would be to go and chop her now, but not this time, i have taken another to see me through so the monster can do the best she can

I am also planning to reveg her and keep her as a mother to take clones from, does revegging affect them in any way? loss of potency or such? i have revegged in the past and results have been good so im going on that lol.

also feeling my first scrog coming on with this particular strain, gonna get six clones and do a 6 plant scrog under my 600, i know it will be a decent yield if its anything like this one, having 6 of the feckers train will be immense.

Stay High!!!!


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> A blast from the past...
> Saw them live in 1981, and the words ring more true today than ever.
> 
> This goes out to all the liars who run for office, in all countries around the world:
> ...


Nice choice!!!! One of my alltime favorite Triumph songs!!! Rik Emmett is one of my guitar idols!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'll share my prize with whoever votes for my pretty stack
> 
> Is there a prize!? Lol


 I voted for ya dude, and not because you posted this. Pretty sure I did it before that. Good looking sheesh!



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> one of my monster girls (prob not a monster to all of you but she is for me) is looking pretty narly right now, @ 45 days of 12/12 she is full of dense heavy compact bud, pistils are turning orangey brown from the bottom up and is looking very nice indeed, my normal mistake would be to go and chop her now, but not this time, i have taken another to see me through so the monster can do the best she can
> 
> I am also planning to reveg her and keep her as a mother to take clones from, does revegging affect them in any way? loss of potency or such? i have revegged in the past and results have been good so im going on that lol.
> 
> ...


 Good stuff GT. I think revegging is great too. Just have to get past that funky period in the beginning.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 5, 2012)

cheers duchieman, this was the last reveg i done on my bubblelicious

https://www.rollitup.org/members/greenthumb2k10-292263-albums-bubblelicious-headband-cheese-picture1678394-img00200-20110705-2040.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/greenthumb2k10-292263-albums-bubblelicious-headband-cheese-picture1678396-img00203-20110705-2041.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/greenthumb2k10-292263-albums-bubblelicious-headband-cheese-picture1678397-img00204-20110705-2041.jpg

uploader wasnt working properly...........man how i miss this plant!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice. Always good to get them a second time. Kinda like getting to sack that hot chic one more time. 

Hey all. This is David Wilcox. Great bar band back in the day. Always a sellout and a great party when he played. 

[video=youtube;GbTS7jS4UHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbTS7jS4UHw[/video]


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 5, 2012)

lol from one seed i kept the bubblelicious going for just over two yrs, through cloning and revegging, out of all the bl i grew i only ever got one pip from it, that got popped tonight


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;i2wOYxm9Pho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2wOYxm9Pho&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there a one vid per post limit? How duh??? Sorry, one more. One of my favorites. 

[video=youtube;Uq3BMDm47mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq3BMDm47mQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, ok, ok, I'm sorry!, but I'm rocking out here and I want to share. 

My baby does the Grind

[video=youtube;2NWL2YNKoEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NWL2YNKoEQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey, duchie, thanks for sharing that one!
I downloaded that with the YTD youtube downloader and bookmarked the URL so I can check out the rest of the vids of him playing.
Love that boogie-woogie style, and he makes it look so easy!
Way back when, I had a stratocaster knockoff that was fairly decent, and loved to play slide on it. Not the same sound as a telecaster, but it was all I had in the way of an electric 6-string. 
_*edit: I also had a pickup insert for my acoustic that was pretty sweet, too._
Man, I wish my fingers worked like they did back then.

***edit #420: Heh, heh, just noticed I posted at 4:20pm.... I still got it!!!*


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, right on, glad you liked it. I'd suggest you start with anything from 60 Minutes with...David Wilcox. They're album tracks from the earlier days.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 5, 2012)

Can I get an AMEN from the congregation!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Here ya go Doobie http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=AL94UKMTqg-9DAlUiN9eizLM6J-Ikrk-5j


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Man, I wish my fingers worked like they did back then.


I hear that. I can't hardly hold a chord on my guitar anymore. I still try and plink at it for fun and I've been watching some youtube instructional stuff, but I'm really struggling with fingers that won't do what they did even 6 months ago. It sucks!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't actually "Like" that, 4x4, just that I hear ya. 
If all of us decrepit musicians ever got together to jam we could call ourselves "Roger 600 Watters and The Crapiest Band In The World"!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bLhTtRU6qZw]http://youtu.be/bLhTtRU6qZw[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, do I have to??? ^^^^


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha! While I was listening to that I was looking for that Final Countown video to make you watch it, to get ya back, and then there it is in your montage. Issa fyno cowdooooooow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Nah, it's probably best that you don't.
Might ruin you on live bands for a while.
The sad thing is that there are much worse out there than the ones featured.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

One you watch it, you can't _*UN*_-watch it!
BWAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, got to give them credit for taking the stage, I guess.
I can't remember how long it's been since I played for anyone but the one cat we have that doesn't run away when I strap on my bass.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

It can always be worse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o2ufv_c0xI


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 5, 2012)

Last live band I saw (mistakenly) was a 3 piece irish pub song thrash band that had a drummer, a bass player, and a bagpipe/accordian player. SCARY doesn't even begin to describe the sounds they made!!!!! Every song was at hyperspeed and was done in under a minute.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow!
That.
Was.
AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

Never get tire watching this guy.

[video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Last live band I saw (mistakenly) was a 3 piece irish pub song thrash band that had a drummer, a bass player, and a bagpipe/accordian player. SCARY doesn't even begin to describe the sounds they made!!!!! Every song was at hyperspeed and was done in under a minute.


I can only imagine the sound!
At least they had the mercy to get it over with quick, eh?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Last live band I saw (mistakenly) was a 3 piece irish pub song thrash band that had a drummer, a bass player, and a bagpipe/accordian player. SCARY doesn't even begin to describe the sounds they made!!!!! Every song was at hyperspeed and was done in under a minute.


 Is being tone deaf like being color blind? You think your good but really, it could be a lot better.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

I keep expecting my vids to come up when I do a search for "worst bass player ever". 

I did come up with this one:

[video=youtube_share;mwAYUUJ28UU]http://youtu.be/mwAYUUJ28UU[/video]


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 5, 2012)

Games about to start have a good 1!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kYXTv9tcSYc]http://youtu.be/kYXTv9tcSYc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Games about to start have a good 1!!!


Have fun, 4x4!

Wife'll be home from work shortly, but I think I need to play my bass for a while.
Got a long ways to go before I'm a bad ass.


----------



## ixisnowixi (Sep 5, 2012)

Heres a update of my 600 going...very sexy....almost time to flower, maybe 7-8 days at this rate.View attachment 2322963View attachment 2322964View attachment 2322965View attachment 2322966View attachment 2322967View attachment 2322968View attachment 2322969


----------



## supchaka (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to love kids in the hall back when it was on. I noticed they were distinctly funnier when I was high too


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;bLhTtRU6qZw]http://youtu.be/bLhTtRU6qZw[/video]


Haaaa that shit had me rollin man!


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 5, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Never get tire watching this guy.
> 
> [video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E&feature=related[/video]


Nuts!!! He's pretty good


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2012)

Duchie... How duh? I have to ask, is that something you yourself say, or is that something the kids are saying these days. I'm out of touch since stopping tutoring.



4X4Brat said:


> Can I get an AMEN from the congregation!!!


*AMEN* my brother!!!!!

Pulling for the broncos in this house. Who you got brat? We have a pretty good representation of football fans in the 6. Cowboys, Saints, Chargers, Broncos, Raiders, Giants, Eagles, Lions. I'm sure there's more too. I must be forgetting someone.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Depending on how long you're vegging them before starting 12/12 photoperiod, I'd say you're right on target.
> That's about what I average per plant in the same size cans.
> I veg them until they're about 12" to 14" tall, since I'm a little bit restricted on height, and with a 600, the lower buds get kind of larfy if they are grown too tall.
> Lately, I've switched to LST for all my girls, so I could possible veg them a little more, but that depends on how stretchy the strain is, too.
> ...


 Maybe you guys should switch up your genetics if you're only pullng 1 1/2 oz per 3g... You should be double that man.. I veg for 4 weeks and LST , I average 3oz, but have been over 4 on a few strains, in 3g pots.. I've had a few shitty plants that only yielded about 1 1/2 but it was the genetics....

I'm not knocking your grows, if you're happy with that then that's fine, or maybe you have a low yielding strain that is just amazing and worth it. Personally I'd be in a pinch if I only yielded 1 1/2 per plant.. I'd be without smoke for a couple months...


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Duchie... How duh? I have to ask, is that something you yourself say, or is that something the kids are saying these days. I'm out of touch since stopping tutoring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the Lions dude.  They rule


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't actually weigh my harvest, so it's only a guess, and I over dry mine to help avoid mold issues during long term storage.
It might be a bit more, definitely not less than.
For mine, the main kola are usually about 12" long x 2" across.

Here is a smaller kola from a couple of grows back:
(*and that's resting on the keyboards, not held in front of it)







But, yeah, had been running some unstable genetics for a few runs, and had some early chops to cut my losses due to bad hermie-action during late flower that knocked up most of the grow, so the yields were down a bit compared to growing out to full term.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

Please let us keep things politically correct now that the Seasons have started....there is American Football, and there is Football (not to be called soccer).....ok, got it, savvy? lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Also, when I can keep my grow perpetual, I'm harvesting every 60 days, and there's no way I can smoke it all down (I have no friends here in Oregon, so no one to share it with), but I have serious health issues and also have been dealing with my aging parents serious health issues back in Alaska, so my grows have suffered and have been very sporadic.
I only smoke about 2 or 3 oz a month, but there are times when I don't grow for 4 months between harvests, sometimes longer.
I'm hoping things go smoothly for a while so I can stockpile a bit, and I've got some better genetics that were donated to me by one of our members that I've switched to starting with my current batch of seedlings.
Trying to get away from losing out due to the really bad luck with hermie's.
And I kept having issues with the root system burning out early, or not developing like they should.
Switched to organic composts to get away from the harsher liquid nutes, and am concentrating on maintaining better rootzones, so fingers are crossed that my grows get back on track!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

And yeah, Footballers look like your average guy on the street, and American Football players look like rugby players on steroids.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> And yeah, Footballers look like your average guy on the street,


well I don't know about that, most of them look like bell ends to me! lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I'll have to agree with you there. 
Most look like Abercrombie & Fitch prettyboy wannabe's.
Something I would never say to a rugby player of NFL player... to their face (unless I was packing my sidearm and had it ready. Those guys are unbelievably fast for 300+ pounders).







vs.







or these guys:


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Nuts!!! He's pretty good


 There's another vid on there of him doing Wipeout. Pretty cool. 



jigfresh said:


> Duchie... How duh? I have to ask, is that something you yourself say, or is that something the kids are saying these days. I'm out of touch since stopping tutoring.


 lol, no, I wouldn't say that is a phrase I use often. I do have a 17 yr old and I smoke weed so somewhere in there is a good excuse. Don't know that I'll use it again though. Now that you brought it up.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow.
I just finger-counted how long it was since my last grow and it was almost 5 months.
I harvested shortly before xmas, then had to go back up to Alaska in case my mom didn't make it out of her coma, then I got a batch going and part way through it had to restart chemo and didn't have it physically or mentally to take care of my plants like I should have and all but one plant hermie'd so bad that 3 had to be killed & removed right away (out of control hermie's), and the other 2 had to be chopped at week 5 and week 6 of flowering because of hermies.
*edit: And the last plant got knocked up, so lost a lot of weight to seeds.
When I pulled the root "ball" there was hardly any ball to speak of.
Man, I hope this grow gets me back on track.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2012)

Alrighty guys, the sandman is calling my name, so I better take heed.
Have a good night, or morning, or day, depending on your local timezone!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm off to bed too, only tonight I'm sleeping on the deck. One of the outdoor cats we look after showed up looking quite in bad shape. I'm not sure if he'll make it to morning, and I would hate to think of him passing overnight all on his own. Spare a thought for Mama cat.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm off to Spain, catch you's later..............e viva Espana!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2012)

have a good one bru! watch that sangria man the locals mix it hard


----------



## X13 (Sep 6, 2012)

""Massive Epic Interplanetary Fail""

Get a proper harvest, Ever, Me.

F A I L

I ran out of money for my rig nooooooooooooes, but never fear we shall see what happens, these posted crop weights are a good gauge of things. 

Damn bulbs just sitting there, freakin' jesus. I don't even have any bloom mixture or pk-13/14, but they say dyna gro is good for the whole thing so we shall see how my one plant goes, my one plant, MEINER EINER PLENTENSCHNITZER

she is doing a stretch currently, you can see through her now, i got a good 8 growing heads for bud and theyre all developing buds, it's great, first indoor grow, anyways

peace


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Duchie... How duh? I have to ask, is that something you yourself say, or is that something the kids are saying these days. I'm out of touch since stopping tutoring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up here in the PNW so the Seahawks are my local team but I'm more of a fan of a good competitive game than individual teams. I hate college ball right now when you have teams like Ohio State playing patsies like Ball State. The 84 - 0 Oklahoma game last weekend is a game that shouldn't have been played in my book.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Please let us keep things politically correct now that the Seasons have started....there is American Football, and there is Football (not to be called soccer).....ok, got it, savvy? lol.


I can totally respect that but male Football (not American Football) players, are the biggest pansy bitches on the planet. All that flopping and flailing around if someone even gets close, much less actually touches them. I'd love to be a ref for a day, I'd be throwing red cards around for diving like a lawyer handin out business cards at a multi-car pile up. If they want to act they should go to Hollywood!!! Atleast for some acting lessons! Lol Makes it REALLY hard to watch a game without throwing my arm out firing my foam "bad call" brick at the tv.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> I can totally respect that but male Football (not American Football) players, are the biggest pansy bitches on the planet. All that flopping and flailing around if someone even gets close, much less actually touches them. I'd love to be a ref for a day, I'd be throwing red cards around for diving like a lawyer handin out business cards at a multi-car pile up. If they want to act they should go to Hollywood!!! Atleast for some acting lessons! Lol Makes it REALLY hard to watch a game without throwing my arm out firing my foam "bad call" brick at the tv.


I feel the exact same way. I really like football, but would love it if it weren't for all the cheating, oops, I mean flopping, oh wait, I mean fouls.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a Detroit Football Lions fan here, loooong time through the highs and lows. The sport is going to shit though, sometimes I wonder if I'll still be watching 10 years from now.


----------



## nixact (Sep 6, 2012)

What up sixers, I'm useless when it comes to current sports knowledge so I'm sorry for not being able to contribute on the running dialog but... here a couple pics from the journal update. Likely my last, as I've defected to the other side... 1k
Cheers ---

View attachment 2323553View attachment 2323554View attachment 2323555View attachment 2323556

Not bad for a first run eh?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2012)

What you don't like the fact that tackling isn't much a part of tackle football anymore? I don't know what to think. Most of me feels it's a flawed idea in the first place, tackle football. Especially once you put the helmets and pads on. It just lets you prolong the punishment on yourself and others with the protection. And while it protects you from the sharpness of an impact, it doesn't take the impact away. I mean, I don't know why anyone would want to play a game, or do a job, that almost guarantees serious brain damage not to mention bad shoulders, hands, fingers, knees, ankles, etc.

It's why I find the UFC entertaining and boxing a savagery. It's the gloves. It's hard to get brain damage from getting one swift blow to the head... but easy when you are getting 80-100 shots to your dome a fight. I feel like boxing and nfl football are past their time. (yeah lol, the nfl is so fucking popular how could it be past it's time)

It's a bummer of a situation the league is in. I wonder if lawsuits will undo the nfl. If they have to pay millions to every ex player thats suing, that's going to be a lot of money. Not to mention to others who would sue once the doors were open.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm sorry I missed the post about your cat, jig, otherwise I'd have sent some positive vibes.
Did she make it?


Our Manx cat is currently battling blindness from an upper respiratory infection that she acquired form being abandoned for most of her early life and living outdoors.
We've got her on antibiotic eyedrops 3 times a day, oral antibiotics once a day, and L-Lysine H once a day. Round the clock, so thankfully I can make sure she doesn't miss a dose.
But conjuctivitis flares up every few days, and she has fluid inside her eyes that prevent her from seeing.

Anyways, I hope your cat makes it through!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2012)

Cat left the deck around 1:30am. Not sure where he goes. He comes here when he needs to heal as we take good care of him. He'll probably be alright as he's survived some shit I would have bet big money no living thing could survive through. I have to say guys, life is amazing and resilient. It's amazing how this little guy will fight to survive for seemingly no reason other than just to continue. He's looked tired for over a year and I know he should just rest, but damn if he wont just keep going.

We'll see. Thanks for the positive vibes brother doob. Yesterday was one hell of an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2012)

It's amazing how big a part of our hearts those little critters can take up.
After our last cat succumbed to cancer, I'm not sure I want to add any more into our lives, as it rips me up to see them fade away and die.
But, we'll probably keep bringing them in.
Just can't turn our backs on the abandoned cats.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 6, 2012)

blue venom




Exodus Cheese





two turbogardens




cannabis marionettes, mostly cheese. . .




critical jack




Lemon Skunk

First time I've seen them in 11 days. The only problem I encountered from being away that long was I had to string up a lot of buds. I'm not changing the res anymore, just adding back plain RO water and keeping the pH in range for two more weeks.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 6, 2012)

*Hi guys! I hope you are all well and having a swell time!*


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2012)

hey guys jus wanted to show my fellow 600ers my first proper grow under my 600wt HPS
i have jus put them into budding 5 days ago.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are going to be some pretty bushy girls, spooning. Will be watching out for them growing up. 

Hey Jig. Just wanted you to know that I'm sorry about your cat. I sat here watching the cursor blink, wondering what more I could say without sounding cliche, so I'll just leave it at that. Take care. 

Hi, everyone else. I got 9 plants I TP'd into 5 gallon pots this morning. There's got to be an easier way. They were...2 Casey Jones, 2 Deep Psychosis, 2 Strawberry Sour Diesel (all prize seeds I won from this awesome contest not long ago.), 2 Double Koosh and a DOGxExtrema. 

I promise I'm not going to go vid crazy again, I just want to park this one here for Doobie, and whoever else like Progressive Rock. Druckfarben is their name. They started off doing covers of Yes, Genesis, Rush, Jethro Tull, Gentle Giant, etc, and now they have some originals and cut a disc. Here's one.

[video=youtube;uBgEmgWzLf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uBgEmgWzLf8#![/video]

Have a great time DST. Looking forward to pics as always. Safe journey.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah i hope so lol, i jus put them into 5 gallon pots last week so im hoping they will get a bit more bushy


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey shnkrmn, haven't seen you in a little bit. Plants are looking large. Nice bro. Hope you are having a swell day as well.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 6, 2012)

they look nice spoons. good job.

give some details. 


how long in veg? 
how big a pot were they in while they were in veg? 
what genetics? 
size of room


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, Shnkrmn, hope your doing as well as your girls are! 
Always a good thing when you have to string them up so they don't fall over. 

Sorry I haven't been on today guys.
Was one of those days for me.
Thankfully I was able to fall asleep for a few hours through the worst of it. 
But still feel like something a well fed dog leaves behind on the trail for you to get stuck to the bottom of your boots.

Hey, duchie, thanks for sharing the Drucksfarben video!
Very tight sound!
If you can cover all those bands, and come up with original songs, you must be doing a whole lot of stuff right.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2012)

When I get to feeling like I feel today, I need to stay the fuck off the interwebz.
Not here in the 600.
Just the rest of it.

I've always felt it was better for me to seclude myself.
Recluse myself.
Insulate.
Conserve.
Away from those who live to hurt others and to watch them fail so they can prop themselves up to feel more important.

Away from people, and off the streets.
Keep others safe my manias.
My insolence.
My angers and my fears.
My self-righteous sense of honor, as if I'm somehow better than those who piss me off.

Deeds, not words, was how I was raised.

But all I have left are my words.
And sometimes they just aren't enough.
Sometimes they fail me.

They're just words, right?

They have all the impact of a falling feather.
Carry the energy of a melting snowflake.
Last only as long as an echo across a moonlit pond when there is no one else to hear it.

And what do I have left after that?

Only the sad realization that I'm no better than they are. 
That my opinions mean less than I think they do.
That the words fall on deaf ears and I no longer matter in the ways that are important.

That I'm beyond the ability to make a difference.
Is something that's difficult to deal with.

Just one of those days.
There will always be a new Tomorrow.
And who knows what it holds.

Buy the ticket, watch the show.
Make something of it.
Move on to the next sunrise.
Tomorrow waits for us all.

[video=youtube_share;As-iNJ1YDnw]http://youtu.be/As-iNJ1YDnw[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2012)

Brother Doob that was epic!


----------



## X13 (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;W9mvTNh-plY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9mvTNh-plY[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure where that's coming from bro but if you're talking about yourself, then I think words do have more impact, energy and longevity than that Doobie. Especially well crafted words and you do that very well, almost all the time and I think a lot of people here hang on those words, of yours. I think you leave a lot more impression on people than you think. What you have to contribute is not without substance, and it's definitely not just jibberish. Unless you're purposely spewing jibberish, otherwise I think the people that matter, the ones who pay attention, will take what you have to say silently away with them and your not aware. The others who make themselves and their opinions known to you via the vomit that comes out of their mouths are rather hopeless anyway. 

I was watching the DNC tonight and one of the speakers was quoting a past president, can't remember which, who spoke something about lighting candles as opposed to cursing the darkness. Well, some people can only curse the darkness but you're one who can light candles, in place you can't see. Just tellin ya how I see it. 

Sorry you're having a crappy day man.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

*I did not take this photo. Just sharing it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> *I did not take this photo. Just sharing it.



simply beautiful.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

so i got to reading, which always leads to work or trouble, and decided to take the glass out of my 600 watt. my room is so full that i have to have the light up pretty high anyway so there's no heat concerns. and per an old ask ed article, i'm going to switch out my HPS with an MH for the last 10 days. 

it's my 3rd go with the same genetics and i'm curious to see if i'll notice a difference. i doubt it as in my experience, minor tweaks rarely enhance the high or yeild enough to keep me doing it. 

http://www.cannabisculture.com/node/10584

"...Metal halide lamps emit more UV-B light than high-pressure sodium (HPS) lamps, so for more potent buds it is a good idea to use MH lamps the last 10 days of flowering. Air-cooled light reflectors have glass covers that absorb UV-B light. If it is feasible, remove it, so the light can shine unobstructed on the plants."


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> so i got to reading, which always leads to work or trouble, and decided to take the glass out of my 600 watt. my room is so full that i have to have the light up pretty high anyway so there's no heat concerns. and per an old ask ed article, i'm going to switch out my HPS with an MH for the last 10 days.
> 
> it's my 3rd go with the same genetics and i'm curious to see if i'll notice a difference. i doubt it as in my experience, minor tweaks rarely enhance the high or yeild enough to keep me doing it.
> 
> ...


im not sure about the last 10 days,but if you have that mh in the room the whole time,it def makes a diff...IMO.
maybe even two weeks,i see that help that trich count.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd like to get rid of my cool tube as well and go with a simple open reflector like my other tent. I have an 8" inline to handle them both, I just need to finish piping fresh air in and finish off the end of my exhaust line which will extract the air into another room of the house, which should take care of any heat issues. I also have a MH ballast and bulb but it still needs some wiring before I can use it so I'm pretty curious to hear how that works out for you especially considering to have a good baseline to gauge with.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> im not sure about the last 10 days,but if you have that mh in the room the whole time,it def makes a diff...IMO.
> maybe even two weeks,i see that help that trich count.


i've got a light that takes either MH or HPS so i'll switch out my hortilux with the MH and see what's what. it's the best kind of experiment. i don't have to buy anything or put much effort into it. 

when i first got serious about indoor, i bought a freaky 800 watter from sun system. it was a combo 400 watt MH, 400 watt HPS. then i got greedy and got a 1000 watt for flower and used the MH side of the 800 for veg.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'd like to get rid of my cool tube as well and go with a simple open reflector like my other tent. I have an 8" inline to handle them both, I just need to finish piping fresh air in and finish off the end of my exhaust line which will extract the air into another room of the house, which should take care of any heat issues. I also have a MH ballast and bulb but it still needs some wiring before I can use it so I'm pretty curious to hear how that works out for you especially considering to have a good baseline to gauge with.


i'll definately post my results. the thought that these lovely genetics could be even better makes me drool.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2012)

hps>mh>hps
i had wings for a long time,befor i got these hoods,realy,its nothing like an open bulb.
but with the right hoods,the right fan,ect>>>>the loss of lumen/uv-b,is made up by distance from glass to plant.
but with that,comes loss of footprint,its all a toss up,i think.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> hps>mh>hps
> i had wings for a long time,befor i got these hoods,realy,its nothing like an open bulb.
> but with the right hoods,the right fan,ect>>>>the loss of lumen/uv-b,is made up by distance from glass to plant.
> but with that,comes loss of footprint,its all a toss up,i think.


damn!

that's a nice set up. i have a whole room i could use but i'd end up growing way too much for my needs. 

it's stupid, but when i was using 1000 watt, i had close to 40 OZ. sitting around. i got paranoid about having so much and gave away a bunch of it. lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

so much for my MH experiment.

according to wiki:

"The lamps consist of a small fused quartz or ceramic arc tube which contains the gases and the arc, enclosed inside a larger glass bulb *which has a coating to filter out the ultraviolet light produced".


*oh well. thanks for the heads up polyarcturus!


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 7, 2012)

I always have an MH in one of my hoods. Just because.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;oHowqKYSXNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2012)

The color spectrum of MH bulbs will give you increased resin production. A few people on here run MH the last bit, and rotate MH and HPS throughout flower (in different ways). If you want UV light you need to buy a dedicated UV light. That's scary shit in my book. Not good for human parts. And while I'm sure the added UV light does something... if it did anything miraculous we would all be hearing about it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> I always have an MH in one of my hoods. Just because.



the best reason ever!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> [video=youtube;oHowqKYSXNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI[/video]



i hadn't heard that one before. i love blues and jazz and rock and basically just about everything except polka music and old country. 


the main guy behind youtube should be a national hero. i hope he gets much sex.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

'Morning guys!
Sorry for the venting yesterday.
The chemo is really kicking my ass this time, and I've developed a migraine headache that's been going for 4 days now, and my arms have felt like they're on fire from my elbows to my fingertips to point where it keeps me from getting even the 4 hours a night I'm able to get. Then it takes a half an hour of stinging-prickly hands & fingers for them to get moving and back to "normal" before I can try to sleep again.
So while I'm forced to be awake I head out onto the internet and make the mistake of reading the comments sections, or going to a couple of the music & recording forums where it seems like grown ass men turn into unsupervised children as soon as they log in.
Decided it's just not worth it to go back to them, and I'll muddle through shit on my own like I've always done.
And I kind of get depressed as my b-day looms, because it's just a reminder that my biological mother got knocked up with some random dude on New Year's and gave me up for adoption.
I was a ward of the state of Alaska and of the Federal government (since I'm Native American) before I was even born, which really sticks in my craw to this day.
I did get lucky by being adopted by two awesome people who are my mom & dad, but it saddens me that my bio-mother didn't feel strong enough to keep me, and/or she thought I wouldn't be strong enough to take the abuse that comes from being a half-breed in a place where that makes you somehow less than human in the eyes of both whites and Natives ("Indians", I hate that fucking term).
The reality was that the prejudices were just as bad where I was raised as it was where I came from.
So it's just disappointing to me on so many levels, that I prefer to just let my b-day pass by.
And this year my wife is making a big deal of it and planning a big lunch out, and she ordered some kind of present for me (no idea what), and I keep telling her that my birthday is just another day of the year to me, and I wish everyone would treat it as such. I've got my parents "trained" to not make a big deal of it, but the wife is another matter. 
So yesterday was just one of those days.
I know it could be far worse.
And I do have the Sanctuary of the 600 to put a smile on my ugly mug, even on those dark days.
And just want to let you all know how much I appreciate you all.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 7, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> they look nice spoons. good job.
> 
> give some details.
> 
> ...


thanks man, well they have been in veg for jus over 8 weeks and they where in 3 gallon pots whilst in veg getting fed with coco A and B. im growing them in my spare room atm (going into my attick this weekend for budding) the room they veged in was about 9ftx12ftx9ft.nd not 100% on genetics i got them as cuttings and was told it was afgahn.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 7, 2012)

Fire OG Outdoor

View attachment 2325155


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2012)

I know it must hurt to think your bio-mom couldn't handle you, but I'm quite glad she decided to give birth to you as my life (and all the lives you are in and around) are better for having you in it.



DoobieBrother said:


> ("Indians", I hate that fucking term).


I hate it too. A LOT.

The poor cat is still kicking. He's been laying on my lap all morning (which isn't a good sign). He doesn't like people all that much, the idea of having him on my lap is like going out and finding a wild cuyote and plopping him on my lap. We trust each other though.

It got me thinking yesterday how it is that I like cats so darn much. What I came to was something to do with trust and pure love (or whatever you want to call it). With people I tend to like and/or love them based on who they are, their personality and such. If I think someones a complete jerk, I probably won't spend much time with them. And vise versa, if someone things I'm nuts, or a dick, they will probably not spend much time with me. And even if people do like each other we (as people) tend to do strange things, like get tired of people, or start questioning peoples motives.

What seems to be different about cats (to me) is that we really don't care that much about each others personalities. I can tell the cats I love them 800 times a day and they don't care. If I told my wife that she would tell me to shut the fuck up after about 25 times. And I'm sure sometimes I say shit on here that you guys just think, 'well, that's jig... kinda nutty', and that's cool. But that's what I love about the cats. They don't wonder why I'm coming over to pet them, they just take the pettings. And if they don't want the pets they walk away. And I'm not left thinking "now why did they walk away, is it because I forgot to return their call the other day". I just know they don't want pets. I can trust their intentions (or something like that). And they trust me. They also forgive (maybe just forget, but ain't it the same). I can not play with big boy for 3 weeks, but everyday he'll still ask to play. He just wants to play. He doesn't think I'm a dick for not playing.

I can just be me around cats, and I know that they take me just like I am. And I take the as they are. It's nice.

Oh, and my clones are looking good. So that's cool.

Also, I saw a friend I hadn't seen in at least 15 years. Was really good time. We spent the afternoon talking over good mexican food and walking around USC (his alma mater). Holy shit!!!! That fucking campus is amazing. I know it sounds rediculous, but I really get why they charge as much as they do. $37,000 a year tuition. Woah. My buddy changed his name and wanted a new diploma with the name change on it. $275 for a new piece of paper.

Gotta love facebook for the occasional awesome time.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually yeah, the cat does think you're a dick for not playing when it wants to!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I know it must hurt to think your bio-mom couldn't handle you, but I'm quite glad she decided to give birth to you as my life (and all the lives you are in and around) are better for having you in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same about dogs. Never owned a cat, i don't think i like them much as my own pet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> 'Morning guys!
> Sorry for the venting yesterday.
> The chemo is really kicking my ass this time, and I've developed a migraine headache that's been going for 4 days now, and my arms have felt like they're on fire from my elbows to my fingertips to point where it keeps me from getting even the 4 hours a night I'm able to get. Then it takes a half an hour of stinging-prickly hands & fingers for them to get moving and back to "normal" before I can try to sleep again.
> So while I'm forced to be awake I head out onto the internet and make the mistake of reading the comments sections, or going to a couple of the music & recording forums where it seems like grown ass men turn into unsupervised children as soon as they log in.
> ...


Hope it all gets right for you, i can tell you are stressed bu everything going on. I hope things start to tighten up, and remember shit could be a lot worse


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> 'Morning guys!
> Sorry for the venting yesterday.
> The chemo is really kicking my ass this time, and I've developed a migraine headache that's been going for 4 days now, and my arms have felt like they're on fire from my elbows to my fingertips to point where it keeps me from getting even the 4 hours a night I'm able to get. Then it takes a half an hour of stinging-prickly hands & fingers for them to get moving and back to "normal" before I can try to sleep again.
> So while I'm forced to be awake I head out onto the internet and make the mistake of reading the comments sections, or going to a couple of the music & recording forums where it seems like grown ass men turn into unsupervised children as soon as they log in.
> ...


Keep your head up Doob, you're a strong mofo, even tougher than you think you are. I thought your rant was rather poetic and I enjoyed it as I related to it in my own way. I certainly can't relate to the intricacies of your health problems or your birth and adoption, but I will say this. Whether you condemn your birth mother or not, she really did give you a gift and made a sacrifice to do so considering the options. Perhaps its not just your gift but the gift is for all of the people that you've blessed with your friendship and companionship during your life. 

I'm totally with you on the birthday deal though. I'm content with a happy birthday from 5 people in my life, I don't want a party or any of that. A beer and a meal and I'm good, now lets move on to tomorrow. Now women, holy shit they want something special for a whole goddamned month of their birthday. Its so annoying to me lol. Party planning, announcements discussion blablabla. 

Feel better Doob, the 600 wouldn't be the same without you regardless of your mood. We like you like that!

EDIT: Now just look at that ASS!

<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 7, 2012)

i used to think i was the only one wit a disfunctional family till i found out they are all disfunctional in some way 

stay up
stay positive 
stay high


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I'm working on moving forward, always.
Will never quit or give up (just not options for me, ever).
I think I've been more of a hassle to those who do know me, but I never hesitate to put myself in the line of danger for a stranger (Hey: that rhymed!), so maybe that's my main purpose.
Or was.
Or maybe still will be.
I'm not dead yet. 
Sometimes I kind of feel like Lt. Dan before his redemption.
Like I should have died (several times) in combat, as a civilian and in uniform, and when it didn't happen I felt cheated.
How fucked up is that?
Part of that feeling came from the out-of-body experiences while "dead" twice.
The first time I wasn't aware of what was happening and "came back".
The second time I knew what was happening and resigned myself to my fate, and then "came back".
I got to tell you, dying isn't so bad.
It's a lot easier than life.
More quiet & peaceful, but probably a lot more boring, too. 

But I guess I've still got things to do, so here I am.

[video=youtube_share;tfp2O9ADwGk]http://youtu.be/tfp2O9ADwGk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

In case any out there haven't already watched this one:


"The Grow Show - THC, UVB and Me"

[video=youtube_share;lfiI78uN3Ks]http://youtu.be/lfiI78uN3Ks[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2012)

I too feel I should have died quite a few times, but instead of me being cheated, I feel that I was the one cheating death from catching me. Not like it was my doing or anything, just that I got away with one (or ten). I only have one tattoo. It's a skeleton riding a horse. I should be dead, but I'm still riding.

My friend I hung out with yesterday was in the army. He crashed doing some freestyle motocross jump, was in a coma for 3 weeks and has a titanium rod holding each femur together. His unit got deployed a couple weeks after he woke up. I can imagine someone in that situation feeling guilty that they are staying home while the rest of the boys are in harms way. I'd feel lucky. Guess that's why I'm not the best team player.

Doob... even when you are doing nothing but being yourself, you inspire others to be themselves. Self expression isn't too easy for many people, and when those folks get a load of you doing your thing some little part of them wants to start singing and have fun.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 7, 2012)

dont worry you will die when its your time 
not a minuet before or after 
my creator dot tell usthe time cause we will fret it and cant handle the knowing 

so lets just live till its time to die bros 

we will all die one day its the only way out 
we already signed the contract to enter this life 
we were foooled they promissed good times lafter love happyness getin high all the good 
they did not mention the pain the tears and the last page of contract in tiny writing is we all gona die 

but to late and contract is binding 

I an I


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks guys!
> I'm working on moving forward, always.
> Will never quit or give up (just not options for me, ever).
> I think I've been more of a hassle to those who do know me, but I never hesitate to put myself in the line of danger for a stranger (Hey: that rhymed!), so maybe that's my main purpose.
> ...



dude ur fucking insperational, much respect


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess when you get right down to it, unless you actually did commit suicide, we all fight the good fight right up until the end.
I figure I've got a book to write.
A movie to write and make.
A few hundred paintings left to do.
Some music to write and play.
Some more cats to rescue.
And ONE of these days I'll learn how to grow some stink-stank-stunkity krunkilicious goodness!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

In the meantime, another blast from the past from the world's greatest white R&B and Soul band ever known to mankind:

[video=youtube_share;I_izvAbhExY]http://youtu.be/I_izvAbhExY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Pretty cool one:

[video=youtube_share;fXVdk6-wt0g]http://youtu.be/fXVdk6-wt0g[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

The Canadian finalist (got 2nd Place):

[video=youtube_share;19aCQ_Mf8v4]http://youtu.be/19aCQ_Mf8v4[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2012)

I need to frequent some other threads a bit so I can keep repping the 600 lol.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

A guy could have a lot of fun with that looping gear. 


Is anyone else growing, or grown some Casey Jones? I know, dumb question. I have two very different phenos going here and wondering if they look familiar to anyone? Group shot, left to right, top to bottom, CJ, CJ, Double Koosh, Deep Psychosis x2, Double Koosh, Dog X Extrema, Strawberry Sour Diesel x2. 



Casey 1 and 2 #2 has the most coarsely serrated leaves I've had in a plant. 


Thanks. 

I really like that UVB info and idea.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> In the meantime, another blast from the past from the world's greatest white R&B and Soul band ever known to mankind:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;I_izvAbhExY]http://youtu.be/I_izvAbhExY[/video]


death to disco!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Also heating up the airwaves in 1977:

[video=youtube_share;TR5Qo4Pnc94]http://youtu.be/TR5Qo4Pnc94[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Or how's about some more 1977 goodness:

[video=youtube_share;zGgfHZ02I2k]http://youtu.be/zGgfHZ02I2k[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Whole lotta more good songs from 1977:

[video=youtube_share;gJvSjyb1eBQ]http://youtu.be/gJvSjyb1eBQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Another non-disco from '77:

[video=youtube_share;xoz8iXjfH4Y]http://youtu.be/xoz8iXjfH4Y[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Sep 7, 2012)

What happened in 1977?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Another great from that year:

[video=youtube_share;o3_VayIfeqg]http://youtu.be/o3_VayIfeqg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Saved the best for last:

(*live performance was recorded in 1981, song was from 1977. I just prefer posting live performances rather than studio releases whenever possible)

[video=youtube_share;BEgXe-gQxX4]http://youtu.be/BEgXe-gQxX4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

For a complete list of the top 100 songs of 1977 (and other years):

*http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/bg_hits/bg_hits_77.html*


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Saved the best for last:
> 
> (*live performance was recorded in 1981, song was from 1977. I just prefer posting live performances rather than studio releases whenever possible)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;BEgXe-gQxX4]http://youtu.be/BEgXe-gQxX4[/video]


 I saw this show two night's in a row, which was the Moving Pictures tour. I also say Hemisphere's once and Signals twice, again back to back nights. 

Cools article here

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/09/06/marijuana-fights-cancer-and-helps-manage-side-effects-researchers-find.html


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Sep 7, 2012)

pretty sure i spotted the first signs of some pm on my afghani's....pretty bummed about it, im gonna see how far it spreads overnight to see if finishing out the week is even an option for them....would really be nice to let them go at least that much longer, theyre so close....i guess i could chop the top cola with the mold and leave the rest to finish maybe....all of the bahia's are fine and need more time anyhow


anyways...thought i'd share....we'll see tomorrow if im choppin or not


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

I hope the boys get down towards Portland again.
Will definitely spring for another VIP package.
(still jealous of your proximity to them)

The article was a good read!
Now if only the governments will pay attention.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

You might have to log in with a youtube/gmail account to watch it:

[video=youtube_share;S7jE7qzfgQs]http://youtu.be/S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]


----------



## nickob (Sep 7, 2012)

600s are effic...... im one year in on grwn---- finally cracked the code-- STRAIN~~/ LIGHT INTENSITY/ nutr----- if all are the best- you can do 20-24 oz dried cured donatable buds--- 2 month veg/ 10 wk flower from 12/12--- canna cogr/ sunmaster bulbs/canna nutr/ just started mycorizzhae sp? HAVE TO HAVE IT- read about it------

if antyone wants more info... email is better/ [email protected]

i do watering tables, dtw cogr, canna everything, myco every 2 weeks,


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2012)

There's hope
DENVER (AP)  Republican vice presidential nominee Paul Ryan says the federal government shouldn't interfere with states that have legalized medical marijuana.
The Wisconsin congressman tells KRDO-TV in Colorado Springs that he personally doesn't approve of medical marijuana laws. But he says that states should have the right to choose whether to legalize the drug for medical purposes.
In response to a reporter's question, Ryan said: "It's up to Coloradans to decide."
The interview was taped while Ryan campaigned this week in Colorado Springs and aired Friday.
Colorado is one of 17 states, plus the District of Columbia, that allow medical marijuana.
The Obama administration at first signaled that it wouldn't interfere with state-sanctioned marijuana distribution. But the Justice Department has since angered marijuana activists by shutting down dispensaries in California and Colorado

duchie

I have a cj, but her leaves aren't as fat as yours. I'll try to get a pic.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey nikob. Welcome. Many of us here use mycorrhizae and know how great it is. You should know that more than one application is unnecessary and redundant. I has to make contact directly with the roots and from there, as long as the environment is right, it will just grow on it's own form there. I soak my seed in kelp for a couple of hours and then coat the seed with the mycorr. I will then apply one more time directly to the roots when I transplant into their first small pot. 


http://www.smilinggardener.com/organic-gardening-advice/mycorrhizal-inoculant

Here's a segment from that article. 
[h=2]How To Apply Mycorrhizal Spores[/h] The best time to apply mycorrhizal inoculant is at the nursery during the plant production stage, but since your plants probably didn&#8217;t have that done, the next best time is at planting/seeding/sodding. This will allow you to establish contact between the fungi and plant roots, which is important because that&#8217;s where the relationship occurs.
There&#8217;s no benefit to foliar feeding with mycorrhizal fungi, as they need to touch the roots. We can, however, mix them with biostimulants before application. Mycorrhizal products shouldn&#8217;t need to be applied more than once to each plant, unless your management practices are harming them.
Rub the fungi directly on the root ball if possible, or sprinkle in the planting hole. For seed, mix it dry with the seed before spreading. For sod, get a powder form of the fungi, mix with water, and spray it on the soil right before you lay the sod, or even better, right on the bottom of the sod. You could spray it on afterwards as well and water it down to the root zone.
While not as good, the other choice is to apply the product to existing landscapes. The powder form is best for mixing with water to get the spores to infiltrate into the soil. For turf, it&#8217;s better to do this right after aerating so more of the spores get down to the roots. Otherwise, it can be watered in, but will not be as effective on heavy clay or very compacted soils.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> There's hope
> DENVER (AP)  Republican vice presidential nominee Paul Ryan says the federal government shouldn't interfere with states that have legalized medical marijuana.
> The Wisconsin congressman tells KRDO-TV in Colorado Springs that he personally doesn't approve of medical marijuana laws. But he says that states should have the right to choose whether to legalize the drug for medical purposes.
> In response to a reporter's question, Ryan said: "It's up to Coloradans to decide."
> ...


 I haven't gotten to try this strain yet, really looking forward to it though. Have you finished any yet, if so how's it rate for you?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Regardless of Ryan's personal position on it, he's just running for VP, and will have no power to affect policy.
It's his boss that will be against any positive change of the current marijuana laws.
All they have to do it give some lip service to it to get a few extra desperate votes, then ignore it if they get into office, or worse, start levying pressure against states who have medical marijuana laws already on the books (threatening to reduce federally funded programs for states who don't comply with federal laws about marijuana, such as highway funding, medical funding, school funding, whatever they want to use as leverage), and it'll be another 20 year battle to get things even back to where we are now.
Even Obama isn't doing anything really positive about it, and he's a so-called liberal.
I signed up for the online polling of things the U.S. public wanted addressed by the Obama administration, and legalization of cannabis (both medically and recreationally) was one of the most popular subjects.
(http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2011/09/22/petition-white-house-we-people)
So I added my name to the appropriate petitions and waited to see what they had to say about it all.
I got a form letter e-mail a few months later saying that they had taken into consideration the petition but.... then quoted word for word the old reefer madness schtick and how there was no evidence about any medicinal value, about how it was a dangerous narcotic, etc, and the laws would remain the same.
I don't, for the life of me, see a conservative mormon president doing anything different, and would worry that he would move to usurp state's rights regarding medical marijuana laws in any way he could.
Just my opinion though.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 7, 2012)

left or right, all screwheads

1977

[video=youtube;XcZPtNm_L_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcZPtNm_L_4[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't know if you guys know this or not, but Canada just closed it's embassy in Iran today and are expelling all Iranian diplomats from Canada. I think they have 5 days to leave. The next two months are going to be very interesting, to say the least.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

There's a storm rolling through right now and the lightning is cracking particularly loud. It made me think of these guys.

[video=youtube;x8_aIHXWkH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8_aIHXWkH0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh, how I could photoshop this pics...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's spme news footage from CTV:

*http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canada-severs-diplomatic-ties-with-iran-citing-safety-concerns-1.946127*


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a cj hanging now and just tried a bowl. She rates up there with DOG and extrema.....the strain I have is a keeper. I had some medium issues that caused a lot of problems.....like the plants hit a wall and stopped growing and this crop has suffered. I have changed and the clones and seedling are looking pretty good, but the bloom room is not. I'm still fiddling with my mix and when it's a little off, it can be hard on the plants. I really need to have my compost pile tested to see what I'm working with instead of guessing.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

You feisty Canadians.
Always makin' trouble, eh?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;SMFBnNsbato]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMFBnNsbato&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Soil testing is a great idea.
I keep forgetting my dad would have samples tested a couple of times a year so he'd know what it was actually doing and make adjustments.
If one lives in or near farm country, I'll bet the costs aren't too high, too.
I might have to look into that, too, since I've switched to re-using my soil.
The first grow it would be easy to guestimate based on amounts of ingredients (in my case) since I use commercially available composted animal poops & such .
But I imagine in a grow or two things get a bit out of whack, so testing would be a great thing to do.
Think I'll do some calling around in my area to see what they charge.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn I've meesed a bunch of posts in here. Do you know this is the only thread on this site that the Rollitup Android app will not open on my phone, too many pages I guess...

Been in the hospital since 4am Thursday morning while my wife gave birth to our 9lb 10oz daughter. She is a beautiful baby girl. We just got home tonight at 10..


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, how I could photoshop this pics...


*DOO IT!!!*



curious old fart said:


> I have a cj hanging now and just tried a bowl. She rates up there with DOG and extrema.....the strain I have is a keeper. I had some medium issues that caused a lot of problems.....like the plants hit a wall and stopped growing and this crop has suffered. I have changed and the clones and seedling are looking pretty good, but the bloom room is not. I'm still fiddling with my mix and when it's a little off, it can be hard on the plants. I really need to have my compost pile tested to see what I'm working with instead of guessing.
> 
> 
> cof


 I know that feeling! lol I'm just gettin back from dialing it back myself. I was please when I saw the root on the transplants I did yesterday. I figure if I get over the next day or two I should be looking at a good finish this time around.



DoobieBrother said:


> You feisty Canadians.
> Always makin' trouble, eh?


 Seems to be the path our leader is taking us. I've said it over and over, I think this man is a war monger. He's been promoting our military like never before seen here spending money on new warships, subs, F35's, and other equipment. There's big recruitment efforts going on and they put a huge importance on celebrating the War of 1812 Bicentennial this year, no expense spared. I fly my flag upside down on my facebook because I believe my country is in distress, and I will not turn it back until he's gone. This is not my Canada anymore. Over decades I've heard us joke that we're really just Americans we just don't know it yet. It's not funny anymore to me.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow dude, big, big congrats to you! Is this your first?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome, stumpjumper!
She's a beauty!


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, no she is actually my 5th girl.  And my last, my wife had a tubal today.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Thanks guys, no she is actually my 5th girl.  And my last, my wife had a tubal today.


  Too much stump jumpin goin on!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 7, 2012)

I prefer the live vids too, especially when they're pro productions of the whole show. I have no idea why these guys didn't get bigger. 

[video=youtube;g9oU2kEV-Bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9oU2kEV-Bk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2012)

K doob, i just finished my 5th round of the beegees staying alive. i should have been alive in that era.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 8, 2012)

One of my favorite Bee Gees

[video=youtube;5wRM-t7wvF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wRM-t7wvF0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 8, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I prefer the live vids too, especially when they're pro productions of the whole show. I have no idea why these guys didn't get bigger.
> 
> [video=youtube;g9oU2kEV-Bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9oU2kEV-Bk&amp;feature=related[/video]


Geez! I know! I'm digging their sound.
One more reason why I hope my hands & finger problems get sorted out: music like that.




dababydroman said:


> K doob, i just finished my 5th round of the beegees staying alive. i should have been alive in that era.


To me there was always a big difference between "disco" and the Bee Gees.
The only common denominator was songs that you could dance to.
I'm not a dancer, by the way, but I dig a funky beat (Disco), and real Funk and R&B from that era was fun to listen to.
But the Bee Gees could flat out sing & play their instruments: R&B, ballads & love songs, and Soft Rock.
To me they were the white Marvin Gaye's.
And the chicks digged the music, so it was a great way to get in close with them.
But not everyone digs The Brothers Gibb, and that's cool, too.
I'm just one of them guys who likes just about all types of music. 
Not all of every type, but some stuff just stands out in every genre, so I never can say I hate a whole style of music.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2012)

[youtube]jrFChQUQihE[/youtube] this is what i got on at the moment.. during commercials.. watching rediculousness HAH.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2012)

yea i love a funky beat no matter what it is. and i agree, if you appreciate music at all, its like you have to give credit where its deserved nomatter what the style is. the way you have to respect beethoven even thought you probably just dont throw him on when you hop inthe car.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 8, 2012)

Unless it's "A Fifth of Beethoven":

[video=youtube_share;4MFbn8EbB4k]http://youtu.be/4MFbn8EbB4k[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, my eyelids are getting heavy, so I better see if I can catch a few zzzzz's while I can.
You all have agood night, and I'll catch you tomorrow (well, later today).
Peace!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 8, 2012)

3am my internet crashes and doesn't want to come back up so off to bed I went. Didn't mean to just get up and leave like that. 7am wake up to the power out. 12:15 all is finally right again in the world. I swear, if we had hookers on the corner mentioning blow jobs, that would be enough to knock the power out in this town. As a coffee lover, I am starting to see the value in a gas stove and a percolator. A man can get pretty cranky not getting his fix in the morning. Off to get my first cup now. 

And look at that. Here comes the sun. Good day all.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 8, 2012)

It seems as though the Official Led Zeppelin facebook page has started to stir with some activity. Yesterday was a simple post "hello" and today, this.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 8, 2012)

For you guys who use worm castings, this is a good read about the chemical makeup of it as well as info on casting to soil ratios.

http://www.worldofworms.com/chemical-side-of-worm-casting/


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

All quiet in the club, weekend here i guess! 

hopefully wont be too long untill i start firing up the dank i find in these magic bean's!

Hope all you stone/rockers are headbanging 

Peace
Cinder's


----------



## Trousers (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;QkzLatem0VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzLatem0VY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. Hope yours weekends are going alright. I wanted to pass along a message from our friend Heads Up. He has asked for help with his situation, if you are willing to help him out let me know via PM and we'll get it all sorted.

He sends his thanks to all in here who have been so supportive. I guess his real life 'friends' have kinda disappeared.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2012)

That's typical. Or at least too common. Sending best wishes for HU. 

I wanted to post this pic a Cable colleague posted. While it's not mine, I've seen the same and this wouldn't startle me anymore. From poor to rich and everything in between, this, is the typical day in the life of a Cable Guy.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn that brings back memories. I worked for a communications contractor for a couple of years when I was younger and for a while did cable for him. Mostly in Long Beach and I'd see that type of stuff all the time too. There are some pretty nasty homes in the world and it seems to get worse in the ghetto areas. I don't miss going under houses in ghetto areas, that's for sure. You never know what you'll come across...

Satellite was a little better for me because I was one of only three guys he had that would work in San Diego County. I lived furthest south and he had work down that way so it worked pretty well for me. Most of the guys lived in the LA area so it would be a far drive for them and probably not worth it. I'd still see the occasional place like the picture doing that too but not nearly as common.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2012)

I did Sat for a few months too, mostly in the rural areas, so that was a bit better, until I broke my ankle doing that job. No more ladders for me. Here's a post from the same place that another guy put up.

[h=6]I have a question for the guys that have been doing this for a while....In your opinion, are the customers getting crazier, or is it my imagination? In the past month I have had to get police involved in incidents involving the tech and the customer twice, today a crazy customer pulled a gun on a tech for no reason.[/h]
Here's another call.

[h=6]




[/h]


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2012)

I had way more drama when doing cable than direct tv. Long Beach is an above ground cabling community so almost every work order involved a ladder being put up. I'd go under a house at least once a day too. Found some nasty shiz under houses and had a trainee lose his ladder once, leaving him hanging from the messenger cable between poles. I put his ladder back as quick as possible and he was fine but quit on the spot.

Only accident I ever had doing either was losing my ladder on the side of a 2 story house. It slid and I rode it all the way down, lol. It was some college girls renting the place and they hadn't been keeping the backyard trimmed, fortunately. I had as soft a landing as you could ever have and ended up with a big ass bruise on my side but that's it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw lots of places like that when I ran my little in-home computer repair business.
A lot of the times that mess was centered around the person's computer desk/table and I had to wade through it to access the rear of the computer box, or to pull it out to check on internal components.
A lot of my jobs were to act as the final (unofficial) liaison person for the cable & phone companies to either establish a new link to cable/DSL or to troubleshoot things when the service quit working.
Saw lots of places like that.
The worst were the occasional "hoarder". Just amazing how people can refuse to let junk go.
Glad I don't do that job anymore, too, but for more reasons than that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2012)

To offset that pic, how's about something "neat"?

[video=youtube_share;zdW7PvGZ0uM]http://youtu.be/zdW7PvGZ0uM[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

.....bump....

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay, this one is trippy!

[video=youtube_share;mHyTOcfF99o]http://youtu.be/mHyTOcfF99o[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn. I guess I'm the loser lol. I've had a few friends whose place looked like that nasty picture. I'd usually spend the whole time I was at their place cleaning. I love cleaning.

That bubble thing is sooooooo crazy. How do the dolphins break them and then put them back together? WILD WILD WILD. Cool doob.

*NFL FOOTBALL *It's a good day.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 9, 2012)

no fkn way i could live like that 

sub human conditions 

id hate to see the kitchen 

imagine being real thirsty and that person offers you a glass of water 

ah no thanks - thanks for offering ( wit a dry parched mouth)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2012)

My tiny little computer/music/art/grow room sometimes get "cluttered", but never a mess.
Today is cleaning day, so duchie's pic is a good kick in the pants to not slack off.


And I haven't a clue how the cetaceans do it, but it's way cool!

Okay, back to work, then a break to run through some Ableton tutorials on using Operator.

Will be back online later to see what's up.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm doing the same. Have been working in the lair today getting a lot done myself. Haven't even watched those vids you posted yet Doob but I will. I have some cloning to do today and I don't want to start until everything else is done. So, back at it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2012)

I've got some gardening to do, too.
Need to up-can my topped seedlings into 1-gallon pots.
But after more cleaning.
And need to start some sweet dough for some bubblering to bake up later today.
My mouth is already watering.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> *NFL FOOTBALL *It's a good day.


..........


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

How bout them lions? Wow. If the first week of the year is at all a sign of the future we may have a couple good qbs to watch the next 10 or so years. Stafford and RG3 were doing it.

Oh, and dwezel... I love Blade!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2012)

Just topped and cloned the cuttings on my Extremas and other odds and sods. Steady as she goes.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> How bout them lions? Wow. If the first week of the year is at all a sign of the future we may have a couple good qbs to watch the next 10 or so years. Stafford and RG3 were doing it.
> 
> Oh, and dwezel... I love Blade!


 I was worried at the end there.. Stafford threw for 355 yards today, or somewhere right around there, more than any other QB for the day, last I looked..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 9, 2012)

miss the 49ers play today


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 9, 2012)

go 49ers!!!!


----------



## errb (Sep 9, 2012)

ref's destroyed that game! but the 9'er's for sure played a better game.

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

refs sure do look stupid most of the time. What a joke not having the real guys in there.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 10, 2012)

Wanted to share a pic of my little Dog pound. The one that is being LST'd is going to be a mini scrog so I'll veg it for a while but the other three will go in the flower room this weekend.






A pic of a Dog that went into the flower room last week too.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 10, 2012)

wow 4596 pages.... im just glad to be part of it all, thanks all of you awesome people at RIU


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2012)

What up double j. Welcome to the party.

Dez, I lovin the dog pound. I got me some doggies going too. Mine aren't as nice looking though. Good work bro.

I'm sweating a little. I think my supply is gonna run out before I harvest the plants I'm running now. I haven't been even near out since I started growing 3.5 years ago, guess that's what happens when you take 6+ months between harvests.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What up double j. Welcome to the party.
> 
> Dez, I lovin the dog pound. I got me some doggies going too. Mine aren't as nice looking though. Good work bro.
> 
> I'm sweating a little. I think my supply is gonna run out before I harvest the plants I'm running now. I haven't been even near out since I started growing 3.5 years ago, guess that's what happens when you take 6+ months between harvests.


hahahah i feel for you, but this 6+ harvest will probably be your biggest yet, i have had, and not had weed on and off for about a month now, it sucks, im really hoping ill get a decent harvest to last me and the family members that i live with till the next harvest, its pretty much an oz a week


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2012)

oz a week is a lot tougher to maintain than my oz a month. I wish i had grown plants the whole summer, i took time off for trips. I have some little tiny clones I'm looking at like "GROW you son of a bitch Grow!!" My effort has really been lacking so I can't be surprised. What kind of setup you run?


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 10, 2012)

i am growing soooo simply now, but im trying out new techniques like main lining (props to nugbuckets all his idea) a 400 watt hps, pure blend pro nutes(additives are rabbit molasses and cal mag), roots organic soil, 1 month veg not including seedling stage, 5 qrazy train 1 bagseed, im sexing them at the moment they seem to be growing well albeit a couple of blades being a bit limp, and a bit of discoloration early on, but it doesnt seem to be a factor, is it just me or are they also covered in trichs in the veg stage? i feel like they really smell too, gotta love TGA


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, back from my short break, and recovering from the excesses.

While i was away I got a call from my Politican friend in the US (Jig has met and kows him too). I had kind of hooked them up so that the DOG could be spread to the politicans growing friend to grow and enter his extract into a Cup in the US (he won a recent Extract competition for High Times as a non chemical entry - i.e good old ice and water).

Politican friend is in LA just now visiting his Ice extractor man, and low and behold, he has the DOG already going into flower. He wasn't sure where he got the cut from but it makes me smile to know my DOG is getting put around Cali in clone form.

Big up the DOG pound!!!

Peace, DST





Dezracer said:


> Wanted to share a pic of my little Dog pound. The one that is being LST'd is going to be a mini scrog so I'll veg it for a while but the other three will go in the flower room this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 11, 2012)

hey thanks for the rep gave me a crapton you expert you, but they are seedlings, you can check out my grow if you want nothing fancy, but i get good results https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/558502-my-first-proper-grow-qrazy-3.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

class, dog is making friends in the cabinet eh hahahaha nice one D.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

it's started barking in Cali, my friend is just called a politican because of his name, lol. But hey, a few famous peeps from LA have smoked the DOG, Bones Thugs and Harmony got stoned with me in the Dam, the Percussion player from Cypres hill, and of course the man, B-Real himself. Pharcyde where in the dam a while back and my man also dropped some dog into them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

no fuckin shit. A list in the hippedy hop world smoking the DOG. i love the pharcyde. bet they toked up big


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

by all accounts the pharcyde got back together recently (my friend has known them for years) and they were top act this time! I saw them back in the day (Passing me by era....) and they were also great, but the band members had a bit of a tiff and split and have only got back to a resemblence of their old self recently. Love this track.
[youtube]48OYTEZQR9U[/youtube]


----------



## Trap Bunkin (Sep 11, 2012)

Super late, but subbed.

2 600's on 2 3x3 trays SOG Perpertual


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey 600 Lovers!! and erb lovers all over over the world 

My Porn treat for you guys of my Jack Herer x Skunk on day 40.

Monster plant scrog coming to a end in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Gday sport, showing them how it's done, flowa nice pics as usual lad!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> oz a week is a lot tougher to maintain than my oz a month. I wish i had grown plants the whole summer, i took time off for trips. I have some little tiny clones I'm looking at like "GROW you son of a bitch Grow!!" My effort has really been lacking so I can't be surprised. What kind of setup you run?


Ive been there. thats usually how my 12/12 from seeds start.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 11, 2012)

I've done my share, I feel, of spreading the Dog around here in Southern Cal. I've been growing it off and on for almost two years now and have passed clones around here and there. I've sent both clones and finished product to the Inland Empire and sent clones into North LA area (Pasadena). Oh, and I gave an old high school friend that lives in Glendora some finished product. He raved about the Dog and the Banana OG.

I think between just myself and a few other 600 members, there's been a fair amount of Dog in the area, LOL.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

Lol, I have passed out a few, very few clones to a friend in the SouthEast and i'm sure there are some 600 members with dog if i remember correctly.
But i have smoked it with dozens of people over the last few years and everybody loves it.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome stuff folks, just uploading some pics of the latest dog show. 

And much respect to Dez and T.

Hey T, hows the eye lad?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2012)

Damn D.... I just gotta know where they got that dog. Curiosity is eating at me.

How was the trip lad? Was it pleasure? Get a tan? Always good to have you posting again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Awesome stuff folks, just uploading some pics of the latest dog show.
> 
> And much respect to Dez and T.
> 
> Hey T, hows the eye lad?


Pretty much healed up. no pain just blurry is all.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 11, 2012)

I missed that one, what happened to your eye?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 11, 2012)

It sounds like I'll be getting some artwork soon for the site and have been checking on what all is offered through my SEO plan. I'm hoping to start using that soon but want to customize a few more things first so everything looks better when people actually find it.
I put some pics of my flower room up over there too yesterday.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

If I am honest it was okay whilst I was out of my noggin. It was a boys drinking holiday, with substance abuse thrown in and added weed smoking for me of course. So I was ruined and I am still recovering, I literally had the DT's...sweating out my fukkin eyeballs, feet sweating like I was walking around in a constant puddle.....sheesh, I couldn't do that to myself very often. I'll see if I can get him to find out. I spoke to him whilst I was in Spain so I have a limited memory of specific details, Swerve was in the conversation about the DOG and some look on his face which was classic, but more than that I would only be making it up, lol. To be clear, the clone never came from Swerve though, I know that much.

And I still had a tan from Croatia but lay out a couple of time recovering.


jigfresh said:


> Damn D.... I just gotta know where they got that dog. Curiosity is eating at me.
> 
> How was the trip lad? Was it pleasure? Get a tan? Always good to have you posting again.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pretty much healed up. no pain just blurry is all.


Good to hear bru. Hope your vision sorts itself out though.

And some pics fae this morning.

Bottom floor looking mental as





Slightly out of focus DOG, sorry I will try harder "he say's with shakey handitis."





Less blurry, wider angled pic.





And yes, I took this pic at a funny angle. Just rest your head on your pc table for a min. Cheesey stairs of bud.










Mare bow wow











And you can check out more about my Deep Blue breeding project on my thread:https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552306-deep-blue-f3-f4-2.html#post7953561






You can also check out the rooftop Dam grow for my outdoor: 
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam-post7982388.html#post7982388

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll check it ooot shortly lah.



Dezracer said:


> It sounds like I'll be getting some artwork soon for the site and have been checking on what all is offered through my SEO plan. I'm hoping to start using that soon but want to customize a few more things first so everything looks better when people actually find it.
> I put some pics of my flower room up over there too yesterday.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 11, 2012)

some DOG that escaped from my kennel last summer is now running loose in the VA highlands where a small group of people have come to esteem it highly.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

If only we could get it up the Scottish Highlands, lol. Growing wild like it should be...would be called the chilly Dog probably though.

Thanks shnkrmn, much respect.


shnkrmn said:


> some DOG that escaped from my kennel last summer is now running loose in the VA highlands where a small group of people have come to esteem it highly.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I missed that one, what happened to your eye?


Had a corneal abrasion.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Had a corneal abrasion.


Gotya. Hope things get back to normal for you soon. Eye injuries suck...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2012)

Just found out it's gonna cost about $1500 to fix my jeep. Ouch. Was hoping to hear 500. Also got my test back from my math class. I'm so the old guy who ruins the curve for all the students. I got 150 out of 125. I guess only 3 people got one of the answers so he made it extra credit.

A song I like:
[youtube]5k7uY1Oy2hI[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Nowt wrong with being a smart arse, smart arse! hehe.

Seriously, well done mate! Nothing wrong with being the intelligent mature student.


jigfresh said:


> Just found out it's gonna cost about $1500 to fix my jeep. Ouch. Was hoping to hear 500. Also got my test back from my math class. I'm so the old guy who ruins the curve for all the students. I got 150 out of 125. I guess only 3 people got one of the answers so he made it extra credit.
> 
> A song I like:
> [youtube]5k7uY1Oy2hI[/youtube]


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Gday sport, showing them how it's done, flowa nice pics as usual lad!


Thankyou  soz i wasnt around straight after you replied! i usually get nice and high, take some snaps, upload and by that time ..... well Jack hits me like a brick  love ya work D


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thankyou  soz i wasnt around straight after you replied! i usually get nice and high, take some snaps, upload and by that time ..... *well Jack hits me like a brick*  love ya work D


I've got some Bubba Kush that's been curing for quite a while now that's doing the same to me, LOL 
I kept hitting the vape every few minutes as I worked in the flower room just now. It didn't seem like it was hitting me so I kept going back, again and again. No idea how many times but it was two bowls of it.

I'm all of a sudden really fookin high


----------



## Trap Bunkin (Sep 11, 2012)

Having an issue getting photos uploaded. Cant seem to put them in thread at full size only thumbnail. Anyone care to help?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2012)

left click on the picture to enlarge and then right click copy.


cof


----------



## Trap Bunkin (Sep 11, 2012)

wouldnt let me do it that way. Wont let me upload photos to an album either. There isnt even a button that gives me option to upload in the album

edit: worked just as you stated. Thanks curious.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 11, 2012)

wish i had some sexy bud porn to share, but i will soon, and jigfresh im just like you, im the old man who ruins the grade curve, except in the opposite way, i would have probably gotten 50/125 on that test, im not good at math, thats why i have a philosophy major


----------



## Trap Bunkin (Sep 11, 2012)

Got the basic layout setup on my journal. Stop on by guys.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the countdown in your sig Trap Bunkin, lol...reminds me of watching my PC doing things very slowly


----------



## Trap Bunkin (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you DST ​


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2012)

whodat's 
?purp x space bomb






they hit 12/12 on the 10th,7 females in all,out of 10 seeds,dam good ratios to me.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it the pic or are they a bit stretchy Gen?


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Is it the pic or are they a bit stretchy Gen?


they are lanky,and that is with a lot of supercropping,im hopeing that 12/12 will show a lot of stacking of bud sites.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

fingers cropped, I mean crossed, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

new breeders boutique grow journo peeps https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562150-breeders-boutique-grow-psycho-killer.html


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey peeps page 4600 if you're on 10 per. Hope that ?p x sb works out for you G.

Me and the mrs are at the docs again with collection cup in hand. Lol quite odd to hand someone your 'stuff'. "Did you remember to write your name on the cup". Too weird.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

Think positive. Only happy thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone around SanBernardino that would like to rescue these two dogs? They are buddies. I have the shelter info if there is.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey peeps page 4600 if you're on 10 per. Hope that ?p x sb works out for you G.
> 
> Me and the mrs are at the docs again with collection cup in hand. Lol quite odd to hand someone your 'stuff'. "Did you remember to write your name on the cup". Too weird.


Good luck man. I know for me I'd have to not rub one out for a week cuz when it's done on a regular basis my "money shots" are less than porno worthy


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2012)

They look sad. I wish I could take those kids but I'm still trying to convince wifey to let me take in my older brother's Mastiff. He's actually my Niece's dog and she's worried he'll be neglected if my brother goes off the deep end again. She's living with my mom now and my mom already has two Boxers in a small place so that's not an option. 

You know the original owners or something?


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

shame for the doggies


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

I live in 10 minutes from San Bernardino but am full up of critters. I showed the wife their pic and she asked "Can we have them?"


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Critters, haha.

I am sure if you guys took them they'd have a great home, but holy moly, you have got a lot of critters from the pics i have seen


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

Too many bru. Trying to send half of em away. If you live in california and want a black cat (or orange, or brown) we got you covered. Let me know. They are all well behaved and really nice.

The skunks and racoons have been having a field day lately. Luckily the bear hasn't been around for a couple weeks now. Was nice, a friend of mine from the UK was visiting our place just for the afternoon... luckily enough he got to see the bear. His 4 year old wasn't too excited, he was afraid he'd get eaten.

On a totally different subject, video games brought me to do something in real life. I have been playing Skate 2 lately and got the itch to bust out my old board. So yesterday for the first time in maybe 10 years I got on my skateboard. It was a lot of fun. I didn't fall, and was even able to land a 6" ollie. Not bad for an old guy lol. My wife got a kick out of seeing it. Said she could picture me as a teenager. I can't believe my board is over 17 years old. FFS!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha, bet you had fun and some good laughs jig. be careful out there.

as far as the dogs they look sad, reminds of this commercial i used to see on animal planet all the time. If i was in the area i'd foster them for sure.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> They look sad. I wish I could take those kids but I'm still trying to convince wifey to let me take in my older brother's Mastiff. He's actually my Niece's dog and she's worried he'll be neglected if my brother goes off the deep end again. She's living with my mom now and my mom already has two Boxers in a small place so that's not an option.
> 
> You know the original owners or something?


 Nope. Just part of a facebook group and I thought seeing that I know a few people down that way I'd pass it on through here. It's an actual god rescue where they are. 

My counsel called today with a second offer from opposing counsel. They just hit my bottom line (not that I told my lawyer that), which is what I need to go back to school with and try to reinvent myself. I'd just like a little more so I can treat my wife and daughter to something nice for tolerating me all this time so I think I'll be jumping on the next one that comes down the pipe. I've had enough. Time to end this thing. Insurance companies are pure evil.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck Duchie.

I can't stand seeing animals in cages so I sent the info to my wife and she's passing it around to pet people she knows


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 12, 2012)

thats an awsome pic other than them being locked up, i would adopt those in a second if i could


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Good luck Duchie.
> 
> I can't stand seeing animals in cages so I sent the info to my wife and she's passing it around to pet people she knows


 Thanks Dez....I just checked the sight to get contact info for you and they've updated it that they've found them a home, so all's good. Gotta love the internet. Remember what the old cops used to say about crooks not being faster than a two way radio? lol And that reminds me of an article I read the other day about how different it might be today if there was twitter and facebook back during 911. All the additional pieces to the puzzle, as horrifying as they may be. Anyway, good news for the doggies, and I know you guys are happy to hear that because we all know how much we love our Dogs around here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2012)

That's great news, glad to hear they've got a new place to call home.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2012)

It seems my plans for my hydro systems will be on hold for a while, maybe indefinitely. There's a pretty big snag I've run into while getting things in order. I can't really share any info right now other than that but it's something that's heavy on my mind today.

I met someone that sounds interested in helping me give the vertical mover a go though that has some capitol to put up. I have known him for some time but didn't know he was into this stuff until a mutual friend kind of put me on the spot in front of him. I'm just afraid to show anyone before having any patents or at least a copyright to protect me from theft. All he knows is that our mutual friend has seen it and I've given him the basic idea behind it's operation. I told him I won't go any further at this point and will sit on it until I can afford getting a patent of my own or will consider a joint patent with him if he puts up the money. I talked to a guy I know who is a self made multi-million dollar businessman. He said he'd hook me up with the right attorneys if I need a contract written up to cover myself if the other guy and I do end up going together on this. I wish I knew what everything would cost me because it all seems a little overwhelming.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

That sounds pretty exciting. Hope that works out well for you Dez. 

I want to ask you car guys out there what your thoughts on VW's are. Particularly the Inline 2.5's. I'm scoping out small 4 cylinder sedans or hatchbacks and I'm seeing some pretty good deals on them. Any thoughts?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

Personally, I don't think I'd ever own a VW. Why? not really sure. Seems like parts aren't as easy to get as JP or US cars. I think german engeneers do expensive cars really really well. If I was spending $60k+ I'd get either an MB or BMW, but for cheaper cars I don't think you can beat Honda or Toyota. There's a reason they sell the most cars... they are good.

Sorry too take the wind out yer sails (if I did).


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

i only use cars as a mode of transportation, its not a hobby of mine, neither is collecting animals, as cool as it sounds to have a bear. i have always wanted a baby snow white panther, just because that would be super badass. my hobby is growing copious amounts of ganjaaaaaaa


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

No, no. Not at all. I was thinking along the same lines but wondered if things had changed in the past decade with more in the market. I was looking at Honda's and Toyota's too. Mostly the Honda's.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> i only use cars as a mode of transportation, its not a hobby of mine, neither is collecting animals, as cool as it sounds to have a bear. i have always wanted a baby snow white panther, just because that would be super badass. my hobby is growing copious amounts of ganjaaaaaaa


I was into cars before I even smoked herb... these days I'm much more into my wife, animals and plants. I will always have a passion for powerful toys and cool electronics, but they are both so expensive. Much more rewarding to have hobbies you fuel with love instead of money. Well, I guess it still takes some money for those hobbies too, but not as much.

Does anyone here have Sonos?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

Cars don't turn my crank either. Use to sell GM's and they loose their appeal real quick. I'm trying to take opportunity of a low mileage lease back that's flooded the market, such as the Taurus I have now. I bought that thing with 35,000 kms on it for half the price. Again, small and practical to get me to school, and around is all I'm looking for. I live rural so I'm pretty stuck with only the one car that the wife uses. 

Hang tight while I google Sonos. lol 

Edit. Oh yeah, I remember you asking about those before


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't know if you read but our little Chevy aka Daewoo just got 200k miles.

Sonos is about the coolest thing ever (if you like streaming media).

EDIT: Nice pun.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

sonos rings no bells in the empty church that is my mind


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 12, 2012)

i have a really bad neck cramp wth do i do? this seems to be a common accurance wtf! can i live?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2012)

a teaspoon of yellow works for leg cramps. Sounds like you need a new pillow-or possibly mattress.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Duchie, good news about the Doggies getting a home.

I reckon most VW's would stand up to most Jap and Far Eastern cars....imo. They are definitely deemed to be quality in Europe anyway.

I was just talking about Sonos the yesterday with my partner (the company, not their products). We use to do business with them. Expensive kit!


jigfresh said:


> Don't know if you read but our little Chevy aka Daewoo just got 200k miles.
> 
> Sonos is about the coolest thing ever (if you like streaming media).
> 
> EDIT: Nice pun.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes sir DST. All Doggies should have a good, nurturing home to grow up in. I'll be bringing a pack to my home real soon!

It's starting to sound like the old Chevy vs Ford Vs Dodge fight. I think I should just go drive some when I'm ready and then I'll take one from the first salesman I can beat down. It's a flooded market out there and I'm not so sure lots are buying. 

Well. I'm breaking one of the cardinal rules of growing. I'm picking a fight with my neighbors, sort of. Well I guess I am. Never, when considering moving upstairs, did I consider that the new tenants cigarette smoking would seep up throughout my unit. I really started noticing it lately because it's getting colder and the windows aren't open as much. It gets worse in the evening when all three are home (oh yeah, 3), and by bedtime I've got a headache and my eyes are burning, and by morning the smell is still lingering and it's what I'm waking up to. It starts in my kitchen and dining area, which is right above their living area. Pretty soon it's going to be winter and I have no idea what I'll do so, I shot them off an email last night telling them how bad it is. Haven't heard back yet but, I'm pretty sure I've turned the heat up here, but I didn't know what else to do. I'm not one to keep my mouth shut these days and I feel trapped. Either they have to move or I do, and I'm betting it's going to have to be me if I want it resolved. #@&%


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 13, 2012)

That sucks duchie. I don't think that situation will work out without you leaving.

I'm cutting down a critical jack plant today. It was a freeby seed from Attitude and grew into an interesting plant but does not jibe with any description I've found for it online.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds like they have some sort of positive pressure in their house so the smoke is seeping up through the cracks. What a pain in the bahookey!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

It's an old building and I notice it comes up where the floor meets the exterior walls and also up the enclosed stairway to my place. 

This guy is a real piece of cake. He's been telling me stories, half the time when he's been drinking, about how he's been involved with a "family" organization and has been for the last 11 years and how he's trapped and hasn't had any real friends, boo hoo hoo hoo! Crying how I'm the only real friend he has, and I've only know the guy 2 months. He's like that clingy chic from the bar who tells you they love you on day 2. Then he lies to me and tells me that he got laid off from his job, only to learn that his doctor took him off work after he almost started up a concrete batch machine with 2 guys in it doing cleaning. The guys in the same type of boat as me, only much further back, and he knows it, yet he looks me in the eye and lies. And how do I know this? Because his wife told my wife, who she asked not to tell him that she told. 

Ok, here's the kicker. Last week, while sitting around the fire, everyone drinking, except me, and while his wife had stepped away, he goes inside and comes out with a gun in his hand. He puts it in the back of his pants, sits at the fire and starts with this sob story about how worthless he is and blaming his wife for the death of his 10 yr old son in a car accident. My wife and I are there wide eyed, looking at each other wondering what the fack!. I'm eyeballing the metal poker we use for the fire at my feet just waiting to see what he does. My wife is trying to console him and asking him to give her the gun (my wife grew up with a lot of shady people in her life) with him replying, "this isn't the BB gun little girl". Soon his wife comes back out and I made a gun symbol with my hand to let her know and she nods her head and sits next to him. Eventually, like many drunks do, he gets all emotional, stands up and falls over a bunch of lawn furniture. That's when we got up and left for the evening. Later on my wife went outside to straighten out and stepped on the gun he had, which must have fallen out with his flailing, and brings it in. Turns out it's a BB gun and it's still sitting in my place. I haven't spoken to him since.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a new appreciation for my neighbors. Think I'll bake them a cake or something. "Thanks for being way better than Duchies neighbors" That's crazy bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats why i don't do apartments, especially with this hobby. I'm too noid, and most neighbors suck.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

I hear ya T. I'm ready to put out the few extra bills it's gonna take to get in a small house. The thing is that I had plans to move to a particular place when my girl finishes school this year, because we can't before she does. It would screw up credits she needs for University, so now I have to move once, only to move again next summer. 

Who knows, maybe they'll move first. He's stuck here because he lost his license due to his condition, and his wife travels 160km (100miles) a day to go to school. He's already complained how bored he is here but I'm afraid that because he's not working and she's a student, that they wouldn't qualify for another place at this time even if they wanted to.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sure something will come of it. Hopefully something good!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 13, 2012)

It sounds like his wife wants to have sex with you, if she's hot you might go down that road!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah. I'd rather do him. That road is beyond resurfacing.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 13, 2012)

duchieman said:


> It's an old building and I notice it comes up where the floor meets the exterior walls and also up the enclosed stairway to my place.
> 
> This guy is a real piece of cake. He's been telling me stories, half the time when he's been drinking, about how he's been involved with a "family" organization and has been for the last 11 years and how he's trapped and hasn't had any real friends, boo hoo hoo hoo! Crying how I'm the only real friend he has, and I've only know the guy 2 months. He's like that clingy chic from the bar who tells you they love you on day 2. Then he lies to me and tells me that he got laid off from his job, only to learn that his doctor took him off work after he almost started up a concrete batch machine with 2 guys in it doing cleaning. The guys in the same type of boat as me, only much further back, and he knows it, yet he looks me in the eye and lies. And how do I know this? Because his wife told my wife, who she asked not to tell him that she told.
> 
> Ok, here's the kicker. Last week, while sitting around the fire, everyone drinking, except me, and while his wife had stepped away, he goes inside and comes out with a gun in his hand. He puts it in the back of his pants, sits at the fire and starts with this sob story about how worthless he is and blaming his wife for the death of his 10 yr old son in a car accident. My wife and I are there wide eyed, looking at each other wondering what the fack!. I'm eyeballing the metal poker we use for the fire at my feet just waiting to see what he does. My wife is trying to console him and asking him to give her the gun (my wife grew up with a lot of shady people in her life) with him replying, "this isn't the BB gun little girl". Soon his wife comes back out and I made a gun symbol with my hand to let her know and she nods her head and sits next to him. Eventually, like many drunks do, he gets all emotional, stands up and falls over a bunch of lawn furniture. That's when we got up and left for the evening. Later on my wife went outside to straighten out and stepped on the gun he had, which must have fallen out with his flailing, and brings it in. Turns out it's a BB gun and it's still sitting in my place. I haven't spoken to him since.


ace with that BB gun.
I would walk up to him when he's sober and smack the motherfucker right upside the face with the BB gun... wow....


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

That's what my wife wants to do with it. Apparently his wife says he doesn't remember any of it. Always a convenient excuse for drunks.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Duch, going back to the cars, I have a couple of pennies to throw out.
I have been a car guy for as long as I can remember, motorcycles too. I love VW cars and actually went to buy one when I ended up with what I have now. I have heard of people having mechanical trouble with them but I would still have bought a Jetta or GTI. I think part of why I still like them so much is because I started out with the old air cooled VW cars. I had numerous Beetles, a Squareback, a Karmann Ghia and a Fastback when I was younger and still have an appreciation for them. The only water cooled VW I had was a GTI and I loved that car right up until the moment I cut it into pieces small enough to fit in the back of a pickup so I could get rid of the mangled wreck that it became after rolling a handful of times 
My brother and I built it into a rally car with full roll cage, custom suspension and engine mods. It was lots of fun until my brother rolled it on a dirt road and destroyed it but we knew that chance was there so it was all good. He only got some scratches and bruises from the accident so we were fine with the car being messed up.

Cars these days are built so similar and use so many similar components that it's really a crap shoot when buying a used car. All you can do is use your best judgement and hope the guy isn't hiding something you can't see or feel. this is part of why I was still wanting a VW after having people tell me their stories about so and so that they know always having problems with their VW. Truth is, that can happen with any car brand if you ask the right people or ask enough people. Pick a body style that you like (hatchback, wagon, coupe, sedan, etc) and start looking at what is offered by the different manufacturers in that type of car. Pick a couple out of that bunch and start looking for those cars in the used market until you find a good deal on one. That's pretty much all you can do other than checking the Carfax report on whichever cars you are thinking seriously about.

Good luck!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I would want to crack him upside the dome with that BB gun too. 

What would be a little more PC is to tell him you know he's full of it and you don't want to be smelling his nasty cigarette habit upstairs anymore. Then hit up the leasing office with an email saying your downstairs neighbor is disrespectful to your wife and you are a recovering nicotine addict and need to either have him moved or yourself to another unit due the cigarette smell.

Apartment communities don't like that stuff and, around here anyway, will see what they can do to help you out.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2012)

duchie

video him when he's drunk and stupid and play it back for him when he's sober. show him what you've had to put up with and this was the last time....you can always go viral with the video.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup, I agree Dez. Don't know a dealership out there that doesn't have a shop attached. They're machines and things can go wrong anytime. Like I said, give me a low mileage corporate lease back, something that the market is flooded with and take advantage of the savings. 

Tell me something. Say you had an 05 and an 08 of any given model, same options etc, and they even have the same mileage and near mint. The 05 is $7k and the 08 is $10k. Which would you buy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

hahah right on cof, just like hasselhoff and the wendy's burger.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

killer idea cof.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

For me, that would really only depend on if the body style had changed. If the 08 has an updated body style over the 05, I'd go with that. If the style hadn't changed, I'd save the $ and get the 05.

EDIT: I'm looking at resale value down the line. A more current style might be worth considerably more once they are both 10 yrs old or more. Even if that doesn't happen, the more current looking one will be easier to sell.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I would want to crack him upside the dome with that BB gun too.
> 
> What would be a little more PC is to tell him you know he's full of it and you don't want to be smelling his nasty cigarette habit upstairs anymore. Then hit up the leasing office with an email saying your downstairs neighbor is disrespectful to your wife and you are a recovering nicotine addict and need to either have him moved or yourself to another unit due the cigarette smell.
> 
> Apartment communities don't like that stuff and, around here anyway, will see what they can do to help you out.


 It's not quite like that. It's a century old, two story building with only the lower and upper units. The landlord is a private owner and a great guy and he doesn't need this crap. Here we have an act that prohibits landlords from discriminating against smokers and pet owners, unless extenuating circumstances. The tenant could hold up things with appeal after appeal, and being that his wife is going to school to be a paralegal, I'm betting she knows this. It would be long and drawn out and I'd still have to live with them. 



curious old fart said:


> duchie
> 
> video him when he's drunk and stupid and play it back for him when he's sober. show him what you've had to put up with and this was the last time....you can always go viral with the video.
> 
> ...


 This would be a great idea but I doubt I'll be talking to him much never mind sitting with him while he drinks. And frankly, at this point, I don't care what he thinks of himself. Bringing a gun out, BB or not, around my home and family and there's nothing you can do to make me care anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd look at the reviews of the 05 and the 08. The 05 might have been the first year of that body style which sometimes = bad parts, or recalls that they fix by the second year of that body style. Again, the 08 might be the first year, in which i'd go with the 05. If it were all the same, I'd save the cash and get the 05. You could always get the 05 put 1,000 into it, and still be saving over the 08.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> For me, that would really only depend on if the body style had changed. If the 08 has an updated body style over the 05, I'd go with that. If the style hadn't changed, I'd save the $ and get the 05.
> 
> EDIT: I'm looking at resale value down the line. A more current style might be worth considerably more once they are both 10 yrs old or more. Even if that doesn't happen, the more current looking one will be easier to sell.


 They are pretty much the same if not almost exact. I'm not considering resale. I'm looking for a cash deal and plan on holding onto it for some time so buy the time I might consider getting rid of it it's probably going to be worth a couple of grand at the most. Something like Jigs car that hit 200K which to me is 320000 km and that's a pretty good life for a car. Also paying cash is probably gonna save me 5K++ in interest so if I hit mechanical snags it's not such a hit. Hell, that will even cover new tires, struts and brakes down the road. 

It's all about taking advantage of what I have now to clear a path for the next 5 years or so. Two fully paid cars, with no monthly car/interest payments to worry about will go a long way in doing that.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I chuckled when you mentioned the Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge debate. It's the same with motorcycles and it has always cracked me up.

I remember when I tried to hang out and ride with some guys that lived in my old neighborhood and I was the only one riding a Suzuki dirt bike. They all rode Yamaha and Honda bikes and would rib me about my "Yellow" bike. It started before we ever even left the neighborhood to go ride together for the first time and I got nervous for some reason about riding with them. They all had the pimp gear and their bikes were all super clean and nice, very professional looking. It was when we started riding however, that I realized they were all just a bunch of posers except for two of them. Those two guys could ride but not as good as my regular riding buddies.

They would still talk trash on my zook but I think it was more because they felt ashamed for giving me shit beforehand or something. They had no idea I could ride and by the end of the first day, they got tired of me riding their asses and passing whenever I wanted. I made them nervous by riding right on their back tire if they were in front of me and would pass when I saw opportunity. I just told them they shouldn't ride so damn slow or stop trying desperately to be the first one out when we would decide to go ride some more and I wouldn't need to pass them in order to ride how I'm used to, LOL. 

They were all washed on brands and were convinced their brand was superior when they're all so close to being the same that you basically just pick which color you like best and go for it.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'd look at the reviews of the 05 and the 08. The 05 might have been the first year of that body style which sometimes = bad parts, or recalls that they fix by the second year of that body style. Again, the 08 might be the first year, in which i'd go with the 05. If it were all the same, I'd save the cash and get the 05. You could always get the 05 put 1,000 into it, and still be saving over the 08.


That is a good point about the first year of new lines and the last year of old ones. I was just thinking that a car ages with wear not time and 50k is 50K but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I do consider the same things as Jig when looking at cars too but once they are over five years old, I don't let that play too much of a role. If it was going to be a pile, it most likely would've done so by then is how I look at it. 

I'm not saying you're wrong or I'm right Jig, just a different way of looking at it.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I chuckled when you mentioned the Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge debate. It's the same with motorcycles and it has always cracked me up.
> 
> I remember when I tried to hang out and ride with some guys that lived in my old neighborhood and I was the only one riding a Suzuki dirt bike. They all rode Yamaha and Honda bikes and would rib me about my "Yellow" bike. It started before we ever even left the neighborhood to go ride together for the first time and I got nervous for some reason about riding with them. They all had the pimp gear and their bikes were all super clean and nice, very professional looking. It was when we started riding however, that I realized they were all just a bunch of posers except for two of them. Those two guys could ride but not as good as my regular riding buddies.
> 
> ...


That's like guys who buy American made Fenders and have yet to sign up for a guitar lesson.


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hi everyone. Hope yours weekends are going alright. I wanted to pass along a message from our friend Heads Up. He has asked for help with his situation, if you are willing to help him out let me know via PM and we'll get it all sorted.
> 
> He sends his thanks to all in here who have been so supportive. I guess his real life 'friends' have kinda disappeared.



before sex you undress eachother... after alll is over and business is done, you dress yourselves... moral of this story?






no one helps you once your fucked...

i dunno what we are even talking about, but it seemed an appropriate response...lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm going to do this.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

If i could Jig, i would. Send him my blessings though. is he incarcerated or free right now?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

To give an idea of how open I am to car brands, I am now driving a Kia of all things, LOL.

They have come a long way and offer a 10 year warranty, which most do not, so I entertained the idea of a Kia. My mom got a Kia Forte Koup and loved it so when I needed a car, I checked into it and learned a lot of things about the Hyundai/Kia Motor Company. Kia now has an Engineer or Designer (can't remember which) from Audi on payroll and Hyundai has one from BMW. This can be seen in the styling of the new models from about 2010 on. When the sales guy told me I could get into a new Kia Forte for about the same monthly payment of the used VW because of interest rates and rebates, I drove one and bough one. Had I been a cash buyer, this wouldn't have played into my decision at all and would've got the VW without thinking twice about it.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 13, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That is a good point about the first year of new lines and the last year of old ones. I was just thinking that a car ages with wear not time and 50k is 50K but I can see where you're coming from.


That's not entirely true! I bought an old 72 caddy with only 46k miles on it, the thing was perfect. Well after starting to drive it for a couple months everything that could leak, did. Engine, tranny, anything rubber needed replacing. It turned into a money pit that I got out of before those repairs were made.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

I think we should fight dez. If I win - suzukis suck. If you win - um... then duchie should get a vw. What do you say pal?

I have always thought the brand argument silly too. I like Nissans. But Toyotas make really good cars, so does honda. I always enjoyed showing those guys what's what, like you dez. Everyone was all about honda's and acura's and I would love spanking them with my 4-door nissan. Can't say it was down to driver skill like in your case... I just had a bigger engine.

@SF guy... sometimes I'll throw my dirty underwear at them when we are done so they can clean themselves up. Does that count as helping?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I can be at your place in about 90 minutes, will you be ready?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

TGSS... he's out right now. Hoping for the best. Trying to make his utility payments so the pigs don't say "He's abandoned his house... let's seize it."

EDIT: NOw you got me scared Dez. Suzuki's are great!!! lol You should come up and chill bro. Just bring some herb... we're running low up here.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> To give an idea of how open I am to car brands, I am now driving a Kia of all things, LOL.
> 
> They have come a long way and offer a 10 year warranty, which most do not, so I entertained the idea of a Kia. My mom got a Kia Forte Koup and loved it so when I needed a car, I checked into it and learned a lot of things about the Hyundai/Kia Motor Company. Kia now has an Engineer or Designer (can't remember which) from Audi on payroll and Hyundai has one from BMW. This can be seen in the styling of the new models from about 2010 on. When the sales guy told me I could get into a new Kia Forte for about the same monthly payment of the used VW because of interest rates and rebates, I drove one and bough one. Had I been a cash buyer, this wouldn't have played into my decision at all and would've got the VW without thinking twice about it.





jigfresh said:


> @SF guy... sometimes I'll throw my dirty underwear at them when we are done so they can clean themselves up. Does that count as helping?


 LMAO. And keep me out of your battles, I've got my own.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I loved seeing the look on the people's faces when I used to whip the crap out of the hondas and acuras with my Baja Bug at the street races. This was before it was common to see 11 and 12 second japanese cars though of course. Nowadays, there are tons of fast imports on the street that would destroy my old VW cars. New guy across the street has a Mazdaspeed 3 that comes stock with a turbocharged engine and I forget exactly but something like 280hp. His is up to almost 400 now I figure because he gets almost 330 at the wheels on the dyno. Fast little car!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> To give an idea of how open I am to car brands, I am now driving a Kia of all things, LOL.
> 
> They have come a long way and offer a 10 year warranty, which most do not, so I entertained the idea of a Kia. My mom got a Kia Forte Koup and loved it so when I needed a car, I checked into it and learned a lot of things about the Hyundai/Kia Motor Company. Kia now has an Engineer or Designer (can't remember which) from Audi on payroll and Hyundai has one from BMW. This can be seen in the styling of the new models from about 2010 on. When the sales guy told me I could get into a new Kia Forte for about the same monthly payment of the used VW because of interest rates and rebates, I drove one and bough one. Had I been a cash buyer, this wouldn't have played into my decision at all and would've got the VW without thinking twice about it.


Couple things I can share firsthand about Kia/Hyundai, if you own one I suggest you buy a quart of trans fluid and one of power steering fluid every 30k miles and keep the receipts! Without getting my own story of hating Hyundai now, even though the manual only says to inspect those fluid every 30k miles, they will fuck you on warranty work. They will say no matter where you live that you are in what's considered extreme driving conditions and that those items are to be flushed not inspected every 30k. Take my word for it and buy the fluids, they will demand receipts if you ever need warranty work!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Man I'm laughing a lot this morning. Feels good.

Thank you!


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

ya jig it does count lol ur sooo nice.. i roll over and go to sleep hahahha 

check out the 400 watt tent these girls will go to flower soon guys

View attachment 2332575 View attachment 2332576 View attachment 2332577 View attachment 2332578 View attachment 2332579 View attachment 2332582


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: NOw you got me scared Dez. Suzuki's are great!!! lol You should come up and chill bro. Just bring some herb... we're running low up here.


 You could pop up here too, give that Kia a real good drive. I'm starting to scrape the bottom of the barrel too. Smoking some not very well finished Colombian Gold and getting ready to break out the trim.


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

duchieman said:


> LMAO. And keep me out of your battles, I've got my own.



no battle here dutchie... lol im just pokin fun at jig... whos this heads up character?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Couple things I can share firsthand about Kia/Hyundai, if you own one I suggest you buy a quart of trans fluid and one of power steering fluid every 30k miles and keep the receipts! Without getting my own story of hating Hyundai now, even though the manual only says to inspect those fluid every 30k miles, they will fuck you on warranty work. They will say no matter where you live that you are in what's considered extreme driving conditions and that those items are to be flushed not inspected every 30k. Take my word for it and buy the fluids, they will demand receipts if you ever need warranty work!


Thanks for the tip, I'll keep that in mind for when the service contract I scored on runs out. I get a full synthetic oil change every 7500 miles at the dealer for the first 37,500 miles and it only cost me $72 because the finance guy screwed up. I got paperwork in the mail saying I can extend that to 75,000 miles for a little less than what the original plan was supposed to cost too and am considering doing that once I have some change in my pocket.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

SFguy said:


> no battle here dutchie... lol im just pokin fun at jig... whos this heads up character?


 No, I was talking about Dez taunting Jig and making my auto buying decisions as part of the wager. HU is a 600 member who ran into some trouble recently.

Edit. Sorry, Jig taunting Dez


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

You started it all duchie. Coming in here talking bad about vw's and saying dez can't ride... then pulling out a fucking bb gun. Damn man, have you been drinking? just kidding just kidding.

Heads up is an old buddy of the 600, has been around for a few years and is a really cool guy. He got popped growing where you ain't supposed to and could use a little help.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm pretty low on smoke right now too and my neighbor keeps hitting me up for some. I'm pulling a few small plants this weekend and two more a few weeks after that but won't be having anything substantial until momma dog finishes flowering and shes just now starting to show some flowers.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

Yikes. I'm at least 10 weeks out. I really don't want to have to smoke this nasty XXX og I have. My friend thought 1750 ppms the whole fucking grow is how to grow big buds. No dumbass, that's just how to grow nasty tasting bud.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm at least 7 or 8 weeks till I finish anything. I fear that I'm going to have to go out of pocket here soon and that pisses me off so much now. Must be the Grumpy in me.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I would love to drive up and chill with you Jig. I'll check with the wife to see if I can afford the fuel to get there and back but I'm trying to drive as little as possible right now. I've been walking to get my kids this week for that reason but have decided I like walking to the school and back better than driving, imagine that...

EDIT: I'm pretty sure Duchie is out of range for a sunday drive, or whatever day I'd be going, LOL


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I would love to drive up and chill with you Jig. I'll check with the wife to see if I can afford the fuel to get there and back but I'm trying to drive as little as possible right now. I've been walking to get my kids this week for that reason but have decided I like walking to the school and back better than driving, imagine that...


How's your boy making out with the bullies these days?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for asking and it's been nice with no confrontations or accidents or anything. His little sister started Kindergarten at the same school now and he's shown us how much he really cares about her. We were shocked when we heard from the YMCA that he was asking to be in her group, even though they're all Kindergarteners and 1st graders, when there'd be stuff going on. My daughter was telling us about how he was showing her around and explaining things to her and how she liked that he played with her at the Y. What a funny little guy, you know?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome, gotta love seeing the "big brother" take effect.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's cool to hear about from other people. We don't see it too much though because he still likes to mess with her at home. He never really hurts her though and sometimes she'll get sick of his shite and kick him.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Jig, I do have some sticky icky concentrates though I could bring. Not sure how it'll compare to your BHO though, I liked that stuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

I got some oil too... its just too strong, knocks me on my ass. I do have a good supply of dry ice hash, that will more than likely get me though. Not much bho left. I need to grow some serious herb this round.


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

iv only got a couple oz to my name lol and im a few weeks from pulling anything too... lol at 1/8 a day that couple oz are gonna go quick... my neighbor is always hittin me up for bud too, not a bad thing but he willl bug and bug and bug, even if i say i only got a lil to smoke.. it seriously gets old... lol


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the stuff I made yesterday and will be making more with the BBK today. I let those plants go pretty long in flower because I was worried about premature seeds and the trichs were all different shades of amber. What I got out of the quick wash yesterday came out dark too. It looked lighter while I was evaporating the alcohol off but by the time it was scraped off the dish, it is brown.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

What? How can a dope head like yourself raise such great kids? You must be an amomoly. ( That's my far right talking) No that's very cool. I like hearing about how good my girl conducts herself outside of the home too. Pretty proud of the person she's becoming. 

I am so glad my neighbor doesn't know what I'm doing. It would make things much harder if he knew, considering what's happened and I would have no leverage at all.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I hear ya there on both accounts. I too am very proud of my kids. I think they may be able to become good people in spite of who their father is, LOL.


EDIT: On a plant note, my Dog plants have grown a lot this week so I'm glad I decided to wait until this weekend to stick them in the flower room. One seems stunted but the others are really taking off. I started LST on the one I'm planning to veg and do a mini scrog with and it's coming along very well. I'll have to get pics, brb


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's the Dog girls and a pic of the two moms to be. The Banana OG has come back around (left) and the Dog is doing good now and is ready to start topping. The last pic is of the same plants three days ago


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had my hands on a few Dog beans but grower error messed them up but I will be trying again as soon as I can get an order in. We need to bring the Dog to my neck of the woods.

I meant to mention how you have a pretty indica dom pheno there. Fatter leaves them most I've seen here.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm out of Dog seeds now. I want to order some along with a couple other BB strains.

Reggae ran into some trouble with his grow and will not be sending me the GSC clones now so I'm chompin at the bit for some Psycho Killer or Engineer's Dream or Sour Cherry.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice, Nice dez. Mind postin em in my thread, maybe a copy n paste. They look just like mine do byt mine are super stretchy even in veg. whats the smell
?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

I have 4 Deep Psychosis going right now. 2 in flower and 2 topped and vegging/rooting. My wish list has a couple more from BB as well. I also want to try a Chimera strain or two, because I really liked the crosses that Highlanders Cave made with his stuff. I'd also like to try something from Subcool and I've been saying for some time that I want to try Dr. Atomics NL. A nice Skunk would be good too. Oh, and then there's......


----------



## budolskie (Sep 13, 2012)

So I'm buying my cooltube in the next couple days my 6 clones are now about 23cm I'm going to repot tomorow into 5ltr pots, will these be big enough if I can control the stretch iv already snapped a few branches training them, but my critical clones are coming tomoz aswell to go in my veg room for few weeks to train... Pics of my 6 clones tomoz and critical the day after... Peace out going to blaze sum pineapple it is very nice but only 6oz dry off my 9 plants


----------



## budolskie (Sep 13, 2012)

So my question being with the cooltube as I havnt even asked haha can I have my plants right on glass using a rvk 150 and 6" cooltube or use a 5" cool tube with my 5" fan


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice, Nice dez. Mind postin em in my thread, maybe a copy n paste. They look just like mine do byt mine are super stretchy even in veg. whats the smell
> ?


In the thread in your sig?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

I put two pics of the Dog plants up in there. Nice thread man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks, and thank you for posting the pics. i try to get as many dog pics in there as possible. always ends up being eye-candy.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Simple answer, no.

However, you can get away with them touching at the very ends of the tube. there's normally a hot spot at the bulb end, and anywhere around that your plants will eventually cook.


budolskie said:


> So my question being with the cooltube as I havnt even asked haha can I have my plants right on glass using a rvk 150 and 6" cooltube or use a 5" cool tube with my 5" fan


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Weng Weng Rap
[youtube]oPlfzFZGl0o[/youtube]


----------



## supchaka (Sep 13, 2012)

Aren't you a pretty boy, handsome too!

Shit he's been dead 20 years already!


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

It's from a Filipino film called, For You Height Only, hehe.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know what that was but it has to be the cheesiest thing I've seen in a while. And you wonder where I find my stuff??


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

I watched it earlier today, my friend plays a million of these types of things when you go round. Thought I'd subject you lot to one


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 13, 2012)

weng weng is my new hero.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

He was properly into Martial arts, he's got some moves for sure!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 13, 2012)

wass up ppl just thought i would give you an up date on my plants there now 2 weeks into flowering... wot do ya think?

View attachment 2332931View attachment 2332934


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

I think they look very happy, very bushy, and you are going to be very happy too.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks man. yeah sure am  i think i am gonna b baked like 24/7 for the next 6 months


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 13, 2012)

haha^ 

maayne its raining.. you know what that means, and if you dont, its swisher sweet time. 

[youtube]1vCE280GKOk&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Picked up a free project motorcycle just now.
Should make a nice cafe type bike once it's stripped down and reassembled without all of the unnecessary stuff the factory put on 


Oh and, by pure coincidence, it's a Suzuki......LMAO


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Picked up a free project motorcycle just now.
> Should make a nice cafe type bike once it's stripped down and reassembled without all of the unnecessary stuff the factory put on
> 
> 
> Oh and, by pure coincidence, it's a Suzuki......LMAO


pictures or it never happened... hahahahah j/k


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Here it is:




SFguy said:


> pictures or it never happened... hahahahah j/k


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2012)

master kush about ready, what do you guys think?


----------



## Trap Bunkin (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks great! What strains are you running?

edit: stoned,just saw master kush. 

nicely done


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 13, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> wass up ppl just thought i would give you an up date on my plants there now 2 weeks into flowering... wot do ya think?
> 
> View attachment 2332931


whats all that white shit on your leaves?


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks good man, preety nice buds starting for just 2 weeks. Might want to get that deficiency under control before it gets worse, what's up?


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 13, 2012)

when i blaze i blaze to some G
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHXqzjjDXY" target="_blank">[video=youtube;aIHXqzjjDXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHXqzjjDXY[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Sep 13, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2333119


Be that a gs1100?
Thats a score. I'd love to pick up something like that for free!


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Got bloody spidermites on my Oleanders....little fuks. Luckily they are no where near my grow. Even had their webs on the go. Death by bayer for them, fuk the organic shit, lol


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Got bloody spidermites on my Oleanders....little fuks. Luckily they are no where near my grow. Even had their webs on the go. Death by bayer for them, fuk the organic shit, lol


make them suffer for their sins


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

bayer? wtf?
think i still have them also. see lil white spots some days but no webs nor movement on leafs. think i have fucking ninja mites.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Bayer is one of the largest chemical companies on the planet, they make nasty sprays that WILL kill everything. I got one from them that is specifically made for Spidermites, you always know when the spray will kill everything, as it has a picture of a dead fish on the side.....bad for the environment! What I can't understand is that Oleanders are poisenous, wtf are Spidermites made off if they are eating that shit!!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Bayer is one of the largest chemical companies on the planet, they make nasty sprays that WILL kill everything. I got one from them that is specifically made for Spidermites, you always know when the spray will kill everything, as it has a picture of a dead fish on the side.....bad for the environment! What I can't understand is that Oleanders are poisenous, wtf are Spidermites made off if they are eating that shit!!!!!


surely tho all these toxic sprays etc r jus in the long run gunna breed super mites. same as illnesses r on the up and super bugs etc etc. nature finds a way in time.
sounds like u got some super mites now. yours eat through any poison and mine have the art off ninja. i mean if these group off mites meet up and swap training ideas then we in for it. hahahahaha


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Be that a gs1100?
> Thats a score. I'd love to pick up something like that for free!


It's a GS850 1986. It's 5:25 AM here and I've been awake since a little after 4 because the bike stunk up my house. The guy I got it from had already started taking some things apart and drained the fuel tank. He released the smell of old gas but didn't have time to finish cleaning things so now my garage and house smell like old gas 
I got up about 20 minutes ago, opened the garage door, front and back doors to the house and put a fan by one door in hopes to air the place out. I don't want my kids being exposed to any more fumes than they've already been. Fortunately their doors have been closed and their rooms aren't above the garage so I didn't smell it in there.

EDIT: I wanted to bag the fuel tank and carbs but didn't have a chance to do it until it was too late last night. I'll definitely be doing that in a couple of hours when everyone is up and the kids are gone for school.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> It's a GS850 1986. It's 5:25 AM here and I've been awake since a little after 4 because the bike stunk up my house. The guy I got it from had already started taking some things apart and drained the fuel tank. He released the smell of old gas but didn't have time to finish cleaning things so now my garage and house smell like old gas
> I got up about 20 minutes ago, opened the garage door, front and back doors to the house and put a fan by one door in hopes to air the place out. I don't want my kids being exposed to any more fumes than they've already been. Fortunately their doors have been closed and their rooms aren't above the garage so I didn't smell it in there.
> 
> EDIT: I wanted to bag the fuel tank and carbs but didn't have a chance to do it until it was too late last night. I'll definitely be doing that in a couple of hours when everyone is up and the kids are gone for school.


I'm curious to hear what the wife had to say. I know that mine would have been on me for at least a minute or two. lol Doh!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

She didn't know what the smell was and was asking me when she realized I was awake. I told her it was the bike and why it smelled and she didn't say much else because I told her last night that I needed to do that. I feel like I can still smell it even now that the garage door is open to air out and I have decent air flow through the house. Oh well, it's temporary and will not be a problem once I can seal the parts up in bags and plastic wrap.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 14, 2012)

gooooood morning 600 crew.

Woke up to some fresh hash I made last light before bed

I made water hash for the first time, and wow some strong stuff.How much should I get from 2 oz of shake?

Just a gram the first run?

Made it cheap, and I know not the best, but; I know what not to do now.

just used a coffee filter , and ice to make it  bud pic, from the 600w
!


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

My wife complains about how I smell of rubber all the time...I blame it on the DOG of course, haha (not that strange fetish club I go to, lol). From 8 this morning when I watered them, washed hands more times than I can remember, showered, lunched, washed up, and still I can smell rubber on my hands. I often wonder if i was ever stopped and had one of thsoe swab things done at the airport customs what it would say....i can see the machine blowing up, smoking coming out the side of it and me being bundled to the ground on suspicion of smuggling.

Dez, just smoke a doob, that'll soon get rid of that smell.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

with trim it should be about 10:1 ratio. If you use straight up bomb weed/bud, you can get easily 20% back. I have had over 20% back from headband bud I used.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> gooooood morning 600 crew.
> 
> Woke up to some fresh hash I made last light before bed
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

My eyes hurt from lack of sleep and would love to hit the bed for a few hours but there's stuff to do so I may just go smoke some Bubba and get on with the day. If I smoke the Dog I have I'll be sleeping soon so it will have to either be Bubba or the Herijuana x Cheese that I still have. Lovely taste, smell and high to it but the high doesn't last very long compared to other strains.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

I always regard any bubble from my waste trim as a bonus, never bothered about the weight just the quality. 



What are the 600 doing for the xmas crop then? sound off 6!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2012)

Dog X Extrema, Strawberry Sour Diesel, Double Koosh, Casey Jones, Deep Psychosis, Extrema, Hericules, BSB X Caseyband and Calizahr X Caseyband.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

Southern Charm, and from mr west where jake blue was the father there are the offspring of cheese, engineers dream and jack the ripper mothers....it's either a 600 or a Breeders Boutique garden.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

BLUE PIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2012)

Dog Kush and Banana OG for christmas here. If the fuckers would ever grow at least. WTF, did I forget how to grow plants in the few months I've taken off??? This is so not funny anymore.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey erb lovers and 600 Users  I'm so excited, that i just cannot hide it  

here she is, in all her funky glory at day 43, i always think they begin to look worse after this stage during ripening, thoughts? you know when leaves die off , and colour changes make things look dead kinda, i dunno, I just think she looks so sexy right now. But thats probably just my obsession. I can't sleep i know that much


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Stop being a fuckin douch bag J, lol.......


jigfresh said:


> Dog Kush and Banana OG for christmas here. If the fuckers would ever grow at least. WTF, did I forget how to grow plants in the few months I've taken off??? This is so not funny anymore.


And flow, get some sleep ya nutter!

nishe shexy lady, yesh...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> whats all that white shit on your leaves?


its saw dust from the mites i put on my plants to eat the spider mite infestation i got :/ its hard to get it all off lol


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Stop being a fuckin douch bag J, lol.......
> 
> 
> And flow, get some sleep ya nutter!
> ...


Thankyou D 

difficult to sleep, i got all lights off, but i'm up  i'm a night owl the last couple of weeks..... everything is over soo fast, i like to be a big part of before she gets the big chop chop.... i miss each and every one. almost to tears


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Looks good man, preety nice buds starting for just 2 weeks. Might want to get that deficiency under control before it gets worse, what's up?


its saw dust lol


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Whats up with them mate?


jigfresh said:


> Dog Kush and Banana OG for christmas here. If the fuckers would ever grow at least. WTF, did I forget how to grow plants in the few months I've taken off??? This is so not funny anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2012)

I lost my old airpump so bought a new one. Slightly bigger as it's what they had at the shop. We it's too big as the spray from the bubbles it makes keeps the medium the plants are in completely soaked. They haven't grown any roots in about 2 weeks now. They still look quite healthy up top. Nice and green, growing new leaves, but not getting any taller.

First I turned off the airpump for 24 hours, they were still soaked, so I took them all outside and let them hang out in the open air for 18 hours, still didn't dry them out. Since then they have been sitting in the closet in an empty bucket, not water to be seen anywhere, and yet they are still looking nice and perky, no droop like they need water at all. It's as if rockwoool and hydroton do not lose water at all in my company.

To recap, today is day 6 of the plants not getting any water at all... and still they look like they always have. And still no roots. Bah.

I'll snap a pic.

And yes, I do need to stop being such a douche. Fuck.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I lost my old airpump so bought a new one. Slightly bigger as it's what they had at the shop. We it's too big as the spray from the bubbles it makes keeps the medium the plants are in completely soaked. They haven't grown any roots in about 2 weeks now. They still look quite healthy up top. Nice and green, growing new leaves, but not getting any taller.
> 
> First I turned off the airpump for 24 hours, they were still soaked, so I took them all outside and let them hang out in the open air for 18 hours, still didn't dry them out. Since then they have been sitting in the closet in an empty bucket, not water to be seen anywhere, and yet they are still looking nice and perky, no droop like they need water at all. It's as if rockwoool and hydroton do not lose water at all in my company.
> 
> ...


Hey Jig  sorry to jump in, hydroton does hod a fair amount of water.... twice the ratio to perlite  just for a heads up. 
I'm using hydroton for my clones and they are crankin huge after 8 weeks, and i only water flush them once a day and only fed them once to give a boost for mag/cal  I love hydroton, but it does stay wet for a long time, i swear due to it's 'round' nature.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Not sure what to suggest except not running it evey day perhaps....mmmn. I am guessing you don't want to go back and buy another puimp.


jigfresh said:


> I lost my old airpump so bought a new one. Slightly bigger as it's what they had at the shop. We it's too big as the spray from the bubbles it makes keeps the medium the plants are in completely soaked. They haven't grown any roots in about 2 weeks now. They still look quite healthy up top. Nice and green, growing new leaves, but not getting any taller.
> 
> First I turned off the airpump for 24 hours, they were still soaked, so I took them all outside and let them hang out in the open air for 18 hours, still didn't dry them out. Since then they have been sitting in the closet in an empty bucket, not water to be seen anywhere, and yet they are still looking nice and perky, no droop like they need water at all. It's as if rockwoool and hydroton do not lose water at all in my company.
> 
> ...


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I lost my old airpump so bought a new one. Slightly bigger as it's what they had at the shop. We it's too big as the spray from the bubbles it makes keeps the medium the plants are in completely soaked. They haven't grown any roots in about 2 weeks now. They still look quite healthy up top. Nice and green, growing new leaves, but not getting any taller.
> 
> First I turned off the airpump for 24 hours, they were still soaked, so I took them all outside and let them hang out in the open air for 18 hours, still didn't dry them out. Since then they have been sitting in the closet in an empty bucket, not water to be seen anywhere, and yet they are still looking nice and perky, no droop like they need water at all. It's as if rockwoool and hydroton do not lose water at all in my company.
> 
> ...


Have you changed anything with the water? Or checked the PH to see if your supply has changed?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

feel your leaves to see if they are crispy. They will sometimes dry out and not wilt....I lost a few that way.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2012)

I am aware hydroton holds a lot of water. I've been using the same stuff, same methods for more than 3 years now and never had this happen. I do not want to buy a new pump, that's not too much of an issue. The water has been gone since sunday morning, I hadn't checked it before that for anything either ph or tds, but it's been since sunday now that their water was down the drain. And the leaves are nice and soft. I've had that happen one time and it freaked me out.

So really I need to dry out the rockwool/ hydroton area. I have them outside completely exposed, and it's a bit windy today. Do you think I should put a fan on the root area too to dry things out?

Today


2 weeks ago


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

They still look like clones. I would hand water them until they are settled.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2012)

sexy set-up jig..........


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2012)

You know as long as your shit is well oxygenated it should be irrelevant if the hydroton seems really wet or not. I did a DWC with a whirling dervish of bubbles and my shit was always soaked, had no issues. Im still leaning to PH mang!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

You have to love that closet, that's for sure. I'm sure it'll work out Jig but I think you're on the right track with drying the RW out. I don't know if I'd put a fan on them though if they're outside with a breeze. If the RW stays wet too long it can develop issues that will kill your plants though. I lost some that way a while back that did have some roots but not a lot sticking out of the RW. The roots just stopped growing and I kept watching to see what happens until one day I went to pull a single plant out and the thing had stem rot that was down inside the RW where I couldn't see it. The stem just fell apart while I was holding the RW in my hand


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

The hydroton I use is always wet except for the top inch or so too btw.

Wifey is off today so were off to return my brother's truck and then to lunch and stuff. 

Laters 6


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

I know some people will freak but i actually fully soak my rockwool cubes when they first begin and actually squeeze them with flat hands as i push down which helps the water drain from the rockwool. Normally i try to be careful, but the dude that taught me, he'll grab them out and squeeze them, put them back.... I freaked the first time he did it, he told me mine were way to wet, thats why it took me 3 weeks to root the clones, But i didn't have a heat mat or propagator or anything, just a flouro desk lamp and the cubes. the roots are tougher than i thought, even when young, as long as you don't tear or pull on them.. they squeeze no worries.
But i agree on the if you have plenty of oxygen near the roots, water won't be an issue.... as to slowing growth? someone's gotta know. They may just need a dose of food  i test by making a very dilute 1/3 ml of grow a+b and mist using an atomizer sprayer... if the plants perk up they might want some food. Just my opinion... a bit of vitamins never hurt anyone... and i loooove things in moderation 

me dribbling.. i'm really high guys, and getting the hang of this 3 finger typing thing. Stupid hand. stupid thumb


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 14, 2012)

just a quick update all at 53 days breeders boutique strains. left to right, Qrazy quake, Psycho killer x livers (2 toke killer),and again,Psycho killer and 2 more of the qrazy quake. the QQ will go another week, but the others will come down monday. they are all hungry strains and there starting to yellow as they finish up. the QQ has just started to purple up on the outside edge of some of leaves. i need a better camera the pictures really dont do them justice frosty as hell. only just noticed today that i have spider mites i havent been spending as much time with them as i should lately. i washed them all down with mild soapy water got to pick some stuff up tomorrow and do them again.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good cheesier.

Wanted to say thanks for all the advice earlier. I may not have sounded like it, but I appreciate the input.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2012)

I always call you jiggly pig in my head and you're skinny... Go figure!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

I totally screwed the pooch last night and left the new battery for the motorcycle in my brothers truck. It tipped and leaked acid on his carpet and ruined it 
As with anything, he was super nice about it and I just tried my best to neutralize the acid and shop vac it out of the carpet. I told him I want to replace it but don't have the cash at the moment so I'm going to hook him up with some cheap floor mats for the time being. He's cool with that but I still feel like an entire bag of big ol shitballs for being a knucklehead. 

Other than that I've had a nice day with the wife. We went to his house to swap cars back and then went to lunch once I was done cleaning the carpets in the truck. Went to the mall and walked around a bit. I checked out the girlies in Forever 21 while the wife was trying on clothes  and then we just hung out in the ac of the mall until we felt like getting the kids. Nice day in my opinion.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey Jig  sorry to jump in, hydroton does hod a fair amount of water.... twice the ratio to perlite  just for a heads up.
> I'm using hydroton for my clones and they are crankin huge after 8 weeks, and i only water flush them once a day and only fed them once to give a boost for mag/cal  I love hydroton, but it does stay wet for a long time, i swear due to it's 'round' nature.


Are ya referring to vermiculite? Perlite doesn't retain water.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

My Christmas harvest will be Dog and Blue Wonder.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 14, 2012)

Perlite is much better than the vermiculite stuff. Major probs with root rot when i used it


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

hahaha jiggly pig.

perlite at this time of the morning, suits you sir!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Are ya referring to vermiculite? Perlite doesn't retain water.


it retains some  i use 100% Perlite for my grows....... The more fine, the more water it will absorb. The tiny pores in perlite hold bubbles of water and oxygen.


copy/paste...
The advantages of 100% perlite or perlite/peat moss growing mixes are not limited to weight savings only. Horticultural perlite is an inorganic mineral of volcanic origin. Thus, it does not rot or otherwise deteriorate but continues to function in the growing mix. In addition, because of its unique surface configuration, particles of horticultural perlite will retain from three to four times their weight in water on the surface yet they will not become soggy. This is an important consideration with container plantings as this type of planting tends to dry our faster than plantings in the ground. This feature of perlite will produce healthier plants and trees while requiring far less attention (and less water.) 

http://www.schundler.com/contain.htm


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2012)

I like Jiggly Pig too! Lot's of times I catch myself typing Jug instead of Jig, but so far I think I've caught them all. This evening I confirmed my first male. One of the two Double Koosh. I am pretty happy about this and looking at the other, which is a very close pheno, I'm not seeing anything yet. Don't know about you guys, but experience tells me this is a good indicator it'll be female. Looking at the other eight they're looking like they're turning out girls. Two are femmed and have shown way ahead of everything else, they're the Strawberry Sour Diesel form Devils Harvest. They were part of a prize package I won from a contest at this really great club I belong to. Of the other six I may be wrong about 1 or 2 but I don't think so. If I am, I hope it's one of the Casey's

Double Koosh Male



Strawberry Sour Diesel


Double Koosh #2 next to a SSD (left)


DOG X Extrema (I'm sure this time, lol)


Deep Psychosis


Group shot. There are 2 Casey Jones in there as well.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 14, 2012)

i have four females, and two males  well its a good number IMO sadly the bagseed was one of the females, and not one with sexy genetics


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> i have four females, and two males  well its a good number IMO sadly the bagseed was one of the females, and not one with sexy genetics


 Hey, never know. That might be the one that kicks ass.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it retains some  i use 100% Perlite for my grows....... The more fine, the more water it will absorb. The tiny pores in perlite hold bubbles of water and oxygen.
> 
> 
> copy/paste...
> ...





> Unlike peat moss and bark composts, Coconut Coir did not break down or compact. Containers that had been filled with Coir four years previous were found to be at the same level and consistency. http://vgrove.com/coir.html


Perlite is a big part of my base, along with coir. I read this quote some time ago and it stuck with me. I have other amendments, but these are the two main ones. I also have a touch of vermiculite. (Don't worry, it's not catchy) Of course I meant in my mix. I have been recycling this mix for over a year now. You can see it in action above. I do plan to split it up and add fresh coir and perlite to each, essentially doubling up, which it seems I need to do. Flowa, you really got that scrog thing down man, that girl you have is a picture of health. Wish you could share some with me.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2012)

looking good duchie, the male has some nice webbed leaves on it. Happy bunch of plants for sure!


duchieman said:


> I like Jiggly Pig too! Lot's of times I catch myself typing Jug instead of Jig, but so far I think I've caught them all. This evening I confirmed my first male. One of the two Double Koosh. I am pretty happy about this and looking at the other, which is a very close pheno, I'm not seeing anything yet. Don't know about you guys, but experience tells me this is a good indicator it'll be female. Looking at the other eight they're looking like they're turning out girls. Two are femmed and have shown way ahead of everything else, they're the Strawberry Sour Diesel form Devils Harvest. They were part of a prize package I won from a contest at this really great club I belong to. Of the other six I may be wrong about 1 or 2 but I don't think so. If I am, I hope it's one of the Casey's
> 
> Double Koosh Male
> 
> ...


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 15, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Perlite is a big part of my base, along with coir. I read this quote some time ago and it stuck with me. I have other amendments, but these are the two main ones. I also have a touch of vermiculite. (Don't worry, it's not catchy) Of course I meant in my mix. I have been recycling this mix for over a year now. You can see it in action above. I do plan to split it up and add fresh coir and perlite to each, essentially doubling up, which it seems I need to do. Flowa, you really got that scrog thing down man, that girl you have is a picture of health. Wish you could share some with me.


Thankyou kindly duchieman  i got alot of pointers from guys over here, i used to have a messy canopy at different heights, now i just manage 1 level, and try to keep it as consistent as possible. Make use of that blazing 600  Really happy with my results, this will leave me with ample quality smoke i'm sure. Get these bubble bags goin again with some fresh sticky sugar!

Thanx again!

only way to keep up with this thread sometimes is put it on 40 posts per page!! lol Keep it truckin D.S.T !! you've made history.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2012)

A picture from my moonlit stumblings.....couple-ish weeks into flower.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 15, 2012)

That's a cool aspect pic D  did you fish eye lens that or something? trippin me out.... feel like i'm looking into one of those fair ground mirrors


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2012)

The new lens 17-85mm has a reasonably wide anlge on it, so nothing fancy, just an auto snap. Otherwise you need bloody stand etc to do it proper at night, especially with my shakey hands.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

haha i bet u have some nice strolls in that green house.
d in the jungle.
proper crammed in there looks amazin
that ya xmas bud ?
wot plants r they? dog?


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 15, 2012)

My Christmas harvest.. if they finish in time, AK47, OG Kush and Bubba 76


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2012)

You'd think that greenhouse wasn't huge!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2012)

old pic


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2012)

What do you have in there D? Is that a scrog you got going on, I can't tell? Looks great. I really to have to do one of those, but you'd really want to make sure you have the right plant, I'm sure. Talk about putting all your eggs in one basket. About the DK male, he is a handsome little fellow, and raging with hormones it seems. The nads he's grown just over night was really noticeable. I don't think it would take much more for a few to start popping. He pretty pungent too, with a bit of that sour cheese/milk smell. He's been taken away and place under a sunny window by himself. Have to get my cabinet for him set up today. You may see me over at the 600 Breeders. It's time and I have lots of questions. 

Good day everyone. Hope it's as nice where you are today. I'm aiming for a productive day around the house but first....my bowl.


----------



## Terrell (Sep 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey erb lovers and 600 Users  I'm so excited, that i just cannot hide it
> 
> here she is, in all her funky glory at day 43, i always think they begin to look worse after this stage during ripening, thoughts? you know when leaves die off , and colour changes make things look dead kinda, i dunno, I just think she looks so sexy right now. But thats probably just my obsession. I can't sleep i know that much


Nice grow thats looking real good.i just started 12/12 today i cant wait until im at that stage


----------



## X13 (Sep 15, 2012)

well, looks like ill be using magnetic ballasts, man they're cheap


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2012)

And heavy. And hot. And possible fire hazard (a certain member can attest to that). Cheap has it's downsides.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2012)

duchieman said:


> What do you have in there D? ....


Headband from seed. Smells great too.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 16, 2012)

X13 said:


> well, looks like ill be using magnetic ballasts, man they're cheap


 My digital runs warmer than my magnetic, side by side, the digi is warm to the touch, the magnetic is cool... 600 watters


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2012)

You could fry an egg on my magnetic ballast. Hot as FUCK.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2012)

You could fry an egg on my wifes ass.... Hot ass FUCK, lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> My digital runs warmer than my magnetic, side by side, the digi is warm to the touch, the magnetic is cool... 600 watters


true on that.I got a extrasun ballast from a friend.It's has one of the plants off to help cool the ballast, and I can say my 1000w ballast because of that trick, run very cool vs my 600w sealed digital ballast


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

DST said:


> You could fry an egg on my wifes ass.... Hot ass FUCK, lol.


pic of hot wife's ass


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2012)

if you get a pic of my wifes hot ass, the next pic you'll get is of her chopping my cock off....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

DST said:


> if you get a pic of my wifes hot ass, the next pic you'll get is of her chopping my cock off....


come on now, post up!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

I've post my wife tits on here one time.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2012)

you got one chance pal, and that's "fuck all chance", 


209 Cali closet grower said:


> come on now, post up!


----------



## errb (Sep 16, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


>


those are boobs? lol took me awhile to figure it out. ha

E.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2012)

dem' some tig ol bitties
Nice...



209 Cali closet grower said:


>


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll share my wife's ass! Unfortunately a blurry photo is all you get!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2012)

Anybody got tips on drying in high humidity(74%)


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody got tips on drying in high humidity(74%)


Finding somewhere else to dry! Serious fan action.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2012)

seems like my fan is blowing 74% air. Its been raining and i guess it affecting rh in the house.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2012)

Club 600!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Why not get a big bag of silica.....it will bring it down a good bit


----------



## sinsemilla89 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's some Animal Cookies grown in Coco. (2) 600 watt HPS.
Top fed drip-system.
House & Garden nutrients.
View attachment 2336527


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm just envisioning the conversation leading up to your photo jiggly and it's just hilarious anyway I play it!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2012)

You'd laugh at what it was really like.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I pulled four little 12/12 from seed plants last night and hung them up. Stuck the three little Dog plants in their place and now I'm looking at having even more Dog in my jars in a couple of months 

I'm trying to remember what strain the ones are that I hung but am drawing a blank. I'll have to figure out where I wrote it down because these are the last of the plants that were neglected at one point in their cycle.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2012)

Well you see sweety its just these guys in the forum, they're posting pictures of their wives and you know just like hold this sign real quick. Ok wait no let me dump some buds on you, ok there. No wait, hold these leave just like this. Ok we're good!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody got tips on drying in high humidity(74%)


I have the same problem and I use a room with a window a/c-the humidity stays around 45%. The area under cental a/c stays around 70%.

I would show my wife's ass, but it would be a picture of me.



cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Club 600!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

some nice tops, and ass up in here


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2012)

I feel weird now jiggy mate, b4 when u posted the pic of mrs jiggy I haddnt met her and it was cool, but now I have met her, I cant believe u managed to talk her into it or out of them lol. Id whack a pic of the princess up but its more than my small life is worth lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah... maybe don't mention I reposted that pic next time you see her lol. And keep yer eyes up son.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah it's a little different once you know the rest of the person that belongs to the pic you saw online, LOL

Oh, and I think the four plants were my Casey Jones


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry for making you guys uncomfortable. hehehe


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2012)

Mr west and the little ganja princess as you know who.........>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I could probably get meh sister in law to pose with meh buds easier than my wife. She's a little more free with her body than wifey and knows I've seen her nekked before. Back when she was only like 20 or 21 

Wifey knows too so doesn't trip on anything like her sister not wearing a bra under a sheer top around me or skimpy pajamas when staying at our place that lets things slip out here and there. She stays at our place often too because she's really close to her sister and her kids are really close to ours. She'll wear a thong bikini sometimes and I've seen pics of her sunning nude while on vacation and junk. No crotch shots in the vacation pics obviously but she's nude all the same.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 16, 2012)

Well All my beans popped except for the Emerald Triangle Bubba 76.. I have a 12/12 PurpleHaze that has been poorly taken care of that's coming down as soon as the babies are ready for the big lights.

I really thought I would be cutting the purplehaze and tossing it, but by Attitude order took so damn long I might as well keep her now.

Like my little NYCD clone? It's abut as big as a mouse turd.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I have the same problem and I use a room with a window a/c-the humidity stays around 45%. The area under cental a/c stays around 70%.
> 
> I would show my wife's ass, but it would be a picture of me.
> 
> ...


Yea i think the ac in my prob.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

readers wifes day is it? haha
man i wood b crushed like a bug if i put pics my mrs up here.
brave brave men, haha sleep with one eye open


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 16, 2012)

Fine... My wife isn't shy..... I had to ruin the one pic to make it legal lol..


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 16, 2012)

Jeez didn't mean to leave y'all speechless.  Quit perving on the pictures already gawd..


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2012)

Does any of the six suffer with or from gout? My mums got it bad and i was wondering if i should get her high??


----------



## vdubfanatic (Sep 16, 2012)

Big fan of the riu crew!! Long time cannabis enthusiast who just moved to the beautiful state of Colorado for the purpose of growing my own legal cannabis. I just wanted to share a pic of my first 600w grow in a 2x4tent. I'm a long time 400w grower and am truly blessed to have the opportunity to do what i love so much. I have yet to hit up a dispensary since getting the red card but I got the card to grow my own. This is the Master Kush I was blessed with over 4 yrs ago and is still with us. I took this pic 17days into flowering. Im thinking of starting up a grow journal here on riu just to be able to compare notes. God is good and so is this plant he gave us we call Cannabis. Peace to all Fellow Enthusiast!!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2012)

Let's see if this get nixed  its just a butt crack after all.


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 16, 2012)

If I may I would suggest a de-humidifier iif you can afford one to keep the humidity in check. They also throw off some heat, just wanted to mention it if heat is a problem.


Hi fellows, I'm drooling looking at everyone's pics. Damn I miss my hobby. DST, congrats my man on the spread of the dog. She is an excellent specimen. Just wanted to say a big thanks; for the love thrown my way from my fellow six hundred brothers. It's a helluva thread you created DST, and thanks to everyone who participates to make it great.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Let's see if this get nixed  its just a butt crack after all.


 nice [video=youtube;fVQT3638TZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVQT3638TZA[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> readers wifes day is it? haha
> man i wood b crushed like a bug if i put pics my mrs up here.
> brave brave men, haha sleep with one eye open


My wife don't care.And love here very much for that pic [video=youtube;fVQT3638TZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVQT3638TZA[/video]


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Let's see if this get nixed  its just a butt crack after all.


Niiize!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2012)

don't think anyone in here would be dumb enough to report it.. 



supchaka said:


> Let's see if this get nixed  its just a butt crack after all.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 16, 2012)

i cant even take nude pictures of my woman!


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


>


Jump in and grab em!!!!




supchaka said:


> I'll share my wife's ass! Unfortunately a blurry photo is all you get!


The way all conversations should be had with our women.....they'd get us to do anything that way.



jigfresh said:


> Club 600!
> 
> View attachment 2336521


Jig, you are a "nutter"! And I'll keep it quiet, if you do....



Dezracer said:


> I pulled four little 12/12 from seed plants last night and hung them up. Stuck the three little Dog plants in their place and now I'm looking at having even more Dog in my jars in a couple of months
> 
> I'm trying to remember what strain the ones are that I hung but am drawing a blank. I'll have to figure out where I wrote it down because these are the last of the plants that were neglected at one point in their cycle.


How the hell did this get in the multi quote.....



mr west said:


> Mr west and the little ganja princess as you know who.........>>>>>>>>>


Good girl LGP, hand always close to a pint!!! lol.



stumpjumper said:


> Fine... My wife isn't shy..... I had to ruin the one pic to make it legal lol..


Her boob is bejazzled.....very toight!



supchaka said:


> Let's see if this get nixed  its just a butt crack after all.


This just takes the conversation one step further....or back perhaps....lol


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

Always good to hear from ya mate, now send me an email toute suite!


Heads Up said:


> If I may I would suggest a de-humidifier iif you can afford one to keep the humidity in check. They also throw off some heat, just wanted to mention it if heat is a problem.
> 
> 
> Hi fellows, I'm drooling looking at everyone's pics. Damn I miss my hobby. DST, congrats my man on the spread of the dog. She is an excellent specimen. Just wanted to say a big thanks; for the love thrown my way from my fellow six hundred brothers. It's a helluva thread you created DST, and thanks to everyone who participates to make it great.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

This is as much as you get, you'll just need to use your imaginations........





and you'll need to be quick as this pic won't stay up here long.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn I haven't been here in so long ..
What's up DST long time .. I was doing my usual seed shopping and came upon a cross called "dog" by the breeders boutique ..when I read the linage first thing that came to mind was DST made this same exact cross some time ago with the same name I wonder if he has a hand in this ..did some more research and I'm guessing you do have a hand in this cross ..congrats if u do glad to see ur reaching the masses 

That said ..I was one if the guys involved in the "Thelma" and "dog" grows from back then ..I didn't take pics of Thelma but I grew her out ..stout little stinky plant that lacked flavor ..I only grew one of the 2 or 3 beans ..

I also had 2 "dogs" one of which I planted 2 days ago ..I'll try to take some pics this this time around ..
I'll be around lurking here and there 

Peace v 

Ps..if space permits I might pop a casey from back then also ..do u kno what I can expect ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Tut, tut, tut......Mrs DST won't be too happy. Mmmmm......did he say 105 or 205. I'm feeling lucky, punk.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

Bloody hell lad, that's a blast from the past. Sorry to hear Thelma was a tatseless bitch, haha. She was shot in the head long ago and hasn't rea-ppeared in the garden. No time for 14 week strains, lol.
My hands are in a few things, lol. One of the faithfull grew out a Casey from us recently, it's pictured in this thread (Dr Amber Trichome was the grower). Looked amazing to be fair!


silverhazefiend said:


> Damn I haven't been here in so long ..
> What's up DST long time .. I was doing my usual seed shopping and came upon a cross called "dog" by the breeders boutique ..when I read the linage first thing that came to mind was DST made this same exact cross some time ago with the same name I wonder if he has a hand in this ..did some more research and I'm guessing you do have a hand in this cross ..congrats if u do glad to see ur reaching the masses
> 
> That said ..I was one if the guys involved in the "Thelma" and "dog" grows from back then ..I didn't take pics of Thelma but I grew her out ..stout little stinky plant that lacked flavor ..I only grew one of the 2 or 3 beans ..
> ...





supersillybilly said:


> Tut, tut, tut......Mrs DST won't be too happy. Mmmmm......did he say 105 or 205. I'm feeling lucky, punk.lol


Don't you start laddy! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2012)

DST said:


> This is as much as you get, you'll just need to use your imaginations........


Was nice knowing you D.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless one of you lot snithces I'll be fine!!!! he say's to himself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the 600.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there any difference in the 5" cool tube and the 6" apart from the size, I wana run my 600w on 6 plants but my 4x4 tent suited for 4" holes but I have a 5" extraction set up and also 2 6" rvk150s what would be my best set up out of this and best shade to buy


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

6 inches all the way lad. I have 5 inches and they were a tad small for 600w tbh.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2012)

silverhazefiend said:


> Damn I haven't been here in so long ..
> What's up DST long time .. I was doing my usual seed shopping and came upon a cross called "dog" by the breeders boutique ..when I read the linage first thing that came to mind was DST made this same exact cross some time ago with the same name I wonder if he has a hand in this ..did some more research and I'm guessing you do have a hand in this cross ..congrats if u do glad to see ur reaching the masses
> 
> That said ..I was one if the guys involved in the "Thelma" and "dog" grows from back then ..I didn't take pics of Thelma but I grew her out ..stout little stinky plant that lacked flavor ..I only grew one of the 2 or 3 beans ..
> ...


Old school, i forgot about thelma! Dst has more than a hand in dog. It's dog by breeders boutique is dst's strain. same as you have


----------



## budolskie (Sep 17, 2012)

And having a reducer from 6" fan to 4" size of hole in my tent will I still be to keep temps down with 600w light


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 17, 2012)

DST said:


> This is as much as you get, you'll just need to use your imaginations........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 17, 2012)

your the man dst!

Where can I find the dog seed again, thanks.Looking for seed, next year


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> your the man dst!
> 
> Where can I find the dog seed again, thanks.Looking for seed, next year


at this fine establishment
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/
excellant prices and service



cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2012)

Direct from the source: 

http://breedersboutique.com/site/#

Or through a middle man:

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Direct from the source:
> 
> http://breedersboutique.com/site/#
> 
> ...



I wouldnt go through a middle man, you cant be absolutely 110% sure ur getting what ya paid for, stick close to the source and u wont go far wrong


----------



## E M (Sep 17, 2012)

Westy are you saying you cant trust SeaOfSeeds lol im sure you can confirm these packages if there not the real mc coy then i better give them back as we do not sell imitations pmsl


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2012)

looks ok to me but ive never actually seen a pucker bb packet personally.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 17, 2012)

thank you guys.Going to flood my side of town with it, Dog




[video=youtube;HmoS16qAv94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmoS16qAv94[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2012)

I got a whole collection of those BB cards. I have got to be BB's best customer, lol.

Hey... anyone else hit a box spring while driving 70 mph? EXCITING!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

filthy farts you lot! behave.

Jig will always be a VIP customer! lol.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got a whole collection of those BB cards. I have got to be BB's best customer, lol.
> 
> Hey... anyone else hit a box spring while driving 70 mph? EXCITING!!!


 I take it your ok? How'd the car fare? Is it still gonna get another 200K? I did hit a flock of birds once that flew out of ditch and into my path doing 75. I still flinch now and then when they do that. I left quite a chaotic mess behind me I tell ya. 

So I had to do a little splainin to the Misses when she caught a glimpse of all the scantily clad ladies here the other day. Not a big deal, but I did get a stern warning should I ever be considering such things. #$%@ foiled again! Sorry guys.


Edit. I forgot to mention. I just supercropped a bunch of girls in early flower and I have to say, these Strawberry Sour Diesel from Devils Harvest (a few people around here may have gotten some of these) are really nice plants. First to flower in my tent. Big and hardy with thick stems and nice smells so far. Also, I've definitely confirmed everything female, except the one Double Koosh, which the other showed itself male almost a week ago, so a good Christmas haul coming this year it looks.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey 600 lovers 

i just Haaaaaad to get in there and take a snap or to of my monster girl
Day 47. Is she a sexy honey dripper or is she not...... ? Jack Herer x Old school Skunk. Bout 7-9 days i'm thinking. Watching these trichs like a mother hawk


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 17, 2012)

a sexy honey dripper she is!

and marijuana pics with darkness backgrounds are the shit expesially with the siloette's of cola's


guys, today i lost in the lottery.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm a bit confused droman. Don't we all lose the lottery every time we play (other wise we'd be on an island)? Did you gamble a lot?

Duchie, we are fine and the car should be alright. We got about as lucky as can be for running over what we did at the speed we did.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey 600 lovers
> 
> i just Haaaaaad to get in there and take a snap or to of my monster girl
> Day 47. Is she a sexy honey dripper or is she not...... ? Jack Herer x Old school Skunk. Bout 7-9 days i'm thinking. Watching these trichs like a mother hawk


Ohhhh baby....


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like she is on the finishing straight flowa.

Finally seem to have got shot of this throat infection (touches wood). We have visitors for the week, friends from SA. The guy is growing some Engineers Dream down in SA. Was telling me he has a pheno that smells like Oranges!!! Sounds interesting.

Well it's humping it down with rain here today (not a good omen for out visitors), but it's dry in the stinky room and the greenhouse

Have a good un 6ers.

Peace,

DST


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 18, 2012)

well technically i havent lost yet, because tommorows mega millions. in other words tommorow i will cange my screen name to 
MR.SIRdababydromanKING. and show ya'll how all of our cool genetics grow on my island climate.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 18, 2012)

ok i guess i technically i did loose, but only 4 bucks. but tommorows a whole nother story baby! dababy! that is. MRSIRdababydromanking that is.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2012)

crazy fool^^^^^^

http://free-loops.com/676-mr-t-crazy-fool.html


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2012)

Some girls waiting to go into the cab.










Outdoor Headbands:











Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2012)

the head bands look nice pheno, can u see any og traits in em?


----------



## budolskie (Sep 18, 2012)

heres my clones now under the 400hps in my 3x3ft cuboard and the 8 clones in one tray is the critical mass going to my tent on veg for couple weeks, just repotted into 5ltr pots and gona hoy on 12/12 in couple days once clones are out the way


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll join Club600 ... I am running 3 x 600W electronic ballasts, flipping to 12/12 today!

This is a combination of Vert & Horizontal (both lighting & scrog) simultaneously, also running 2 HPS 1 MH for flower to see how that goes -- I have 3x Third Dimension 3x Wappa 2x AK47 and 2x Bag Seed (lol, hermies) of what I believe is NY Diesel.

I am working on setting up the light proof veg area today before lights out, otherwise I am going to just flower my runt AK47s, they were added 2 weeks later and I should veg them longer... also want to take some clones today first.

[video=youtube_share;qv-dstSLZwk]http://youtu.be/qv-dstSLZwk?hd=1[/video]


View attachment 2339117View attachment 2339118View attachment 2339119View attachment 2339120View attachment 2339121


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2012)

It's on again Budolskie, flip em for real.


budolskie said:


> heres my clones now under the 400hps in my 3x3ft cuboard and the 8 clones in one tray is the critical mass going to my tent on veg for couple weeks, just repotted into 5ltr pots and gona hoy on 12/12 in couple days once clones are out the way


Welcome DrGribble, interesting set up you got. Hope you enjoy the 6double0



DrGribble said:


> I'll join Club600 ... I am running 3 x 600W electronic ballasts, flipping to 12/12 today!
> 
> This is a combination of Vert & Horizontal (both lighting & scrog) simultaneously, also running 2 HPS 1 MH for flower to see how that goes -- I have 3x Third Dimension 3x Wappa 2x AK47 and 2x Bag Seed (lol, hermies) of what I believe is NY Diesel.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice pics Dr.Gribble. 

Wassup 6? I am contemplating on going back to synthetics from organics Main reason being Yield. And that is in part to me not seeing the final push like i used to when i was using synthetics.
I like organics and the product i have gotten from it. Even my quick dryed samples are smoother. I would really like to stay with organics but yield is an issue for me, especially since i grow low yielding strains. There are many advantages on both sides of the fence for me. Is there anyway i could use Synthetics & Organics together, more like just the boosters? or is their anything organic that i can add in my tea that may help?


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 18, 2012)

I was recently at a cannabis tasting and a guy from Colorado whipped out something he called tangerine haze. Tasted like bloody tangerines and twisted you into the citrus dimension.



DST said:


> Looks like she is on the finishing straight flowa.
> 
> Finally seem to have got shot of this throat infection (touches wood). We have visitors for the week, friends from SA. The guy is growing some Engineers Dream down in SA. Was telling me he has a pheno that smells like Oranges!!! Sounds interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice pics Dr.Gribble.
> 
> Wassup 6? I am contemplating on going back to synthetics from organics Main reason being Yield. And that is in part to me not seeing the final push like i used to when i was using synthetics.
> I like organics and the product i have gotten from it. Even my quick dryed samples are smoother. I would really like to stay with organics but yield is an issue for me, especially since i grow low yielding strains. There are many advantages on both sides of the fence for me. Is there anyway i could use Synthetics & Organics together, more like just the boosters? or is their anything organic that i can add in my tea that may help?


there's a boat load T. I'm switching from pk13/14 to hammerhead for this run. might do a side by side just to see. 

I could be wrong but i don't see a prob mixing synth with organic. doing it in hydro is a no no obv. in soil like you are it should be fine.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 18, 2012)

Just a Box of Rain



Lemon Skunk



Exodus Cheese


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep thanks, i was doing some research just now and i see many people do it.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice pics Dr.Gribble.
> 
> Wassup 6? I am contemplating on going back to synthetics from organics Main reason being Yield. And that is in part to me not seeing the final push like i used to when i was using synthetics.
> I like organics and the product i have gotten from it. Even my quick dryed samples are smoother. I would really like to stay with organics but yield is an issue for me, especially since i grow low yielding strains. There are many advantages on both sides of the fence for me. Is there anyway i could use Synthetics & Organics together, more like just the boosters? or is their anything organic that i can add in my tea that may help?


A while back I bought some organic product from a guy. He also sold me a synthetic called "Buds and Bloom" 0-22-25. What he suggested was to use the synthetic as a topical application and you spray each bud site just as they start budding. Now he was talking flowers, I think lol, but I think the same should apply. Because your not feeding the soil, your not killing it, apparently. I've tried it a few times but I can't say for sure if it was the reason for the results I got. Maybe now would be a better time for me to test it out. Anyway, my two cents. Good luck man. 

Good day everybody. Niffty setup Doc. Welcome. Don't know what to say really other than everything's moving along nicely. Pouring rain here and I have a garden full of ripe fruit outside that I've been neglecting lately. I'm amazed at the amount of tomatoes and peppers you can get out of a 6x15 plot.


----------



## kvnbeach (Sep 18, 2012)

I was looking through some of these post and i cant believe what i am seeing. I use a 600 and have a halide and hps bulb. I also, have a 400hps+halide. Right now I am on day 30 of flowering a Grand Daddy Purpunder my 600hps. I do a scrog.That pics is from week IV. This my 4th flower in 9 months. I started last Nov. A friend of mine gave me a 250halide and that 400hps plus some bulbs and Feminized Jack Herrer seeds. So far I have only used 1 out of the 7 seeds he gave me. I havent tried cloning yet, because I can buy goood starts at a dispensary. Well that JH is in week 2 of flower under my 400hpsThese where takin on day 6. So excited to share. I think I am starting to get the hang of it and am thinking of expanding my operation so I could get more than smoke. Also, I smoke more than I grow. I have had the 600 for about 6 months and I love it. I will be buying another one, I got the one I got for $200 brand new with a wing. U cant use a wing with a 600. So far I have been flowered Jacks Cleaner, under the 400 and got almost 4oz. dried. She was a clone. Then I bought some mothers, Skunk and PermaFrost under the 600. I didnt have good airflow and got PM. I sold most of that bud, I only got about 3oz from both plants. Then I flowered an Afghan that I had Vegged for 2 months and got 6oz off her. But this GDP and JH are the best looking plants I have seen yet. 

Matter of fact, today is feeding time so I will take Pics before the lights come on at 10am. I promised and delivered, these Pics were takin today Sept 18, 2012.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 18, 2012)

shnkrmn said:


> I was recently at a cannabis tasting and a guy from Colorado whipped out something he called tangerine haze. Tasted like bloody tangerines and twisted you into the citrus dimension.



Tangerine is a clone only from Colorado. We get it out here from time to time at one club in particular, and the shit is legit. Literally a gram of it can overpower an ounce of _anythin_ else in the bag smell wise. I would say it's my favorite strain... and did I mention it's fooking strong? Yeah. It is.

Hope everyone is well in the 600... getting ready to hatch our mini over here. Not much time left....


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Bobo, what up? You gonna be a poppa? That's very cool if you are.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, could be any day now... Part of me is calm and collected. The other part is... well, you know.

Duchie my man, how you been? Taking lots of pics I hope


----------



## Trousers (Sep 18, 2012)

you're gonna get poo on your hand


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2012)

That is really great. Is this your first Bobo? My best to the Misses. 

As for pics, no, I haven't been able to. While I've been waiting for this lawsuit, and waiting for my wife to land a job after getting laid off, I have to pawn and lose a bunch of stuff. All my guitars and gear, and finally my camera gear. After a couple of months in pawn it became too much to buy it out so I let it go. All is good though. This thing is just about settled and I'm lining myself up to go back to school. I'm hoping to jump into a part time college certificate photography program. I missed the fall openings but I'm getting ready for this winter. I'm grabbing myself a 7D and getting a kick ass system built for me by a family member. I've already picked out my monitor. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/689880-REG/NEC_PA271W_BK_SV_MultiSync_PA271W_BK_SV_27_Widescreen.html. I'm getting pretty stoked about it. I'd like to talk to you about some stuff if you don't mind. Lenses mostly. Lot's of good used gear out there and it's all mind boggling for a novice. 

Looking forward to hearing the good news soon bro.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I'm sorry to hear about losing the axes, etc, but it sounds like you're on the upswing right now. Good to hear.

You can PM me anytime with questions... I'd be happy to give you my opinions on things. a 7D is a good start 

I've gotta run. Errands to do... it's never ending, lol. Later Duch!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks man. I'll wait a bit thought until things settle down for you. But then again, that could be a couple of years at least. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 18, 2012)

lolololololz


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 18, 2012)

Was going to go with led's but decided on a 600 watt hps instead. with some cfl's to be hanging in the middle of the plants. trying to set my room up to harvest 10 plants every 4 weeks i have a seperate veg room thats using fluorescent right now. planning on switching that room to two 2x4 hanging fluorescent's to have to different aged plants in there "four weeks apart" and keeping the cycle up with 10 plants in each stage. Hopefully it goes good, still working on my flower room just running tests with mystery seeds right now to get the hang of growing and cloning. before i bust out the white widow crossed with big bud! so in the flower room would be 2 sets of 10 plants that are 4 weeks apart, and two groups of ten in the veg room 4 weeks apart crossing fingers this works


----------



## supchaka (Sep 18, 2012)

You're going to have to drop those numbers a little me thinks. 20 plants with 8 weeks of veg aren't going to do well under a 600 if they even fit that is! I'm going to throw out the number 4 here. 4 per stage that is.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 18, 2012)

if you clone and veg really short you might be able to fit 20 plants in like 2 gallon containers..SOG style


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You're going to have to drop those numbers a little me thinks. 20 plants with 8 weeks of veg aren't going to do well under a 600 if they even fit that is! I'm going to throw out the number 4 here. 4 per stage that is.


could i do 1000 watts without power company noticing anything we pay our own bill so no in betweeners here. I figured 600 was pretty safe


----------



## X13 (Sep 18, 2012)

flowmasta:

how do yuo get the one plant so big, longer veg, topping?

i want to grow one big one at a time, maybe using a 52L container

how do you do it, killer space filler


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 18, 2012)

chameleonchild said:


> could i do 1000 watts without power company noticing anything we pay our own bill so no in betweeners here. I figured 600 was pretty safe


you can do it.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2012)

chameleonchild said:


> Was going to go with led's but decided on a 600 watt hps instead. with some cfl's to be hanging in the middle of the plants. trying to set my room up to harvest 10 plants every 4 weeks i have a seperate veg room thats using fluorescent right now. planning on switching that room to two 2x4 hanging fluorescent's to have to different aged plants in there "four weeks apart" and keeping the cycle up with 10 plants in each stage. Hopefully it goes good, still working on my flower room just running tests with mystery seeds right now to get the hang of growing and cloning. before i bust out the white widow crossed with big bud! so in the flower room would be 2 sets of 10 plants that are 4 weeks apart, and two groups of ten in the veg room 4 weeks apart crossing fingers this works





chameleonchild said:


> could i do 1000 watts without power company noticing anything we pay our own bill so no in betweeners here. I figured 600 was pretty safe


Hi cc, welcome. I have to agree with Supchaka, those are big numbers for vegging like that. Lot's of questions though. How big is your flowering room? What size pots? Roughly, a 600 is good for a square meter, or 3x3ish. If your room is much bigger than that, I'd probably take away a floro fixture and substitute it with a second 600 in your flower room. I figure your about 200 watts per fixture so really your only adding another 400 watts. You could easily feed a flower room that size, or two smaller, with just one floro. 



X13 said:


> flowmasta:
> 
> how do yuo get the one plant so big, longer veg, topping?
> 
> ...


 What flowas doing takes a considerable amount of vegging and topping. I'm not sure how long, I haven't tried this yet myself, but I don't think eight weeks is too far off. So, cc, if you look at that plant, which is only one, ten would be a jungle, if you could get them in. The problem here X13, is you have all your eggs in one basket, so if something were to go real bad, say in the third or fourth week of flower, that would really suck. I'd want to be pretty confident in myself before trying this. 

Hope that helped. 



I guess I'll just bump this. One plant in about a square meter. Am I right flowa? What's your lighting again?


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

hey Duchie, ever heard of MedicalCompassionClinic in Toronto and SacredSeeds?


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

If you keep em small, any amount is possible. Single cola's SOG would work well (if numbers of plants are not an issue for you).



chameleonchild said:


> Was going to go with led's but decided on a 600 watt hps instead. with some cfl's to be hanging in the middle of the plants. trying to set my room up to harvest 10 plants every 4 weeks i have a seperate veg room thats using fluorescent right now. planning on switching that room to two 2x4 hanging fluorescent's to have to different aged plants in there "four weeks apart" and keeping the cycle up with 10 plants in each stage. Hopefully it goes good, still working on my flower room just running tests with mystery seeds right now to get the hang of growing and cloning. before i bust out the white widow crossed with big bud! so in the flower room would be 2 sets of 10 plants that are 4 weeks apart, and two groups of ten in the veg room 4 weeks apart crossing fingers this works





supchaka said:


> You're going to have to drop those numbers a little me thinks. 20 plants with 8 weeks of veg aren't going to do well under a 600 if they even fit that is! I'm going to throw out the number 4 here. 4 per stage that is.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

DST said:


> hey Duchie, ever heard of MedicalCompassionClinic in Toronto and SacredSeeds?


 I've heard of Sacred Seeds. The other rings a bell.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, just wondered if you had an experience with them. One of the parnters girl is Canadian and she was back home and popped into these places to bump BB.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been talking to a couple of people, and from what I hear, they are getting a little more relaxed on issuing permits. I've been referred to a couple of places and within a month or so I'll be dumping my doc and taking my very thick file elsewhere. I mention this because of the compassion clinic. Even my landlord asked me why I haven't done this yet. Just waiting for a court ruling to come down, I told him, as I filled him in on the politics going on right now. Can I ask why you ask about these places? I still plan on heading into the big city to meet that fellow Matt I told you about. I'd like to finish off this Deep Psychosis first so I can take a sample to him. He actually sent me back an email and said he'd be interested in trying that strain.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

as per my previous post...Canadian girlfriend popped into these place while over.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup, got that. Well, like I say, I'll pump it up here anyway I can.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

Much appreciated Duchie!!! Heavens have just opened here....while the sun shines, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 19, 2012)

my critical mass clones i just got yesterday going into my 4x4 tent to veg today


----------



## X13 (Sep 19, 2012)

i will keep the stress and work of topping in mind, I'm definitely a beginner, he prob has better strain than i do anyway


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

That's all I was trying to get at X13, is that getting your feet wet and finding the right strain before trying this might be a good idea. Getting into topping, LST and supercropping first will help with both of those. 

De nada DST.


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok guys after further research best to just run two flower rooms with 600watt hps, run on seperate hours to reduce peak times and run 4 off each lamp. and seperate 4 groups 2 in flower two in veg all 4 weeks apart supercrop and top and hope for 1lb a month? is that more feasable? going to be running a white widow crossed with big bud. using 3-4 gallon smart pots with fox farm nutes. Or am I still off? just trying to pull a lb a month without pulling to much electricity.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 19, 2012)

With my current perpetual setup if I can pull 1.5oz per plant I'll average an oz a week. That's conservative enough of a guess for me but to quadruple that I'd need about 2k watts.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

It sounds more feasible to me. Can't really say about the weight. I just tend the soil and hope for the best, but I only grow for myself. Those are big yielders from what I know. I've also never vegged for that long, yet but I'd think 4 plants, vegged for 8 weeks, in that size pots, would be about right. Maybe 6? I have 8 in 5 gallon that vegged for @4 weeks and it's gonna get pretty busy in there. It may take you a few grows to get up to that lb per but it's not unrealistic.


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks supchaka btw tutorial updates soon  So I'm just not going to get my pound a month yield with 600's am I


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> With my current perpetual setup if I can pull 1.5oz per plant I'll average an oz a week. That's conservative enough of a guess for me but to quadruple that I'd need about 2k watts.


 I also average about 1.5 per plant with a few over 2.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 19, 2012)

With 3 maybe


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

duchieman said:


> It sounds more feasible to me. Can't really say about the weight. I just tend the soil and hope for the best, but I only grow for myself. Those are big yielders from what I know. I've also never vegged for that long, yet but I'd think 4 plants, vegged for 8 weeks, in that size pots, would be about right. Maybe 6? I have 8 in 5 gallon that vegged for @4 weeks and it's gonna get pretty busy in there. It may take you a few grows to get up to that lb per but it's not unrealistic.


Oh I for sure don't expect it my first go around just trying to get a pound a month Half for me and my wife and half for a buddy that helped me financially setup. and a few ouces to spot some less fortunate friends of mine. Prices way to high around here. I won't make a dime on any of this My wife and I work Just trying to spread the herb to my friends


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

chameleonchild said:


> Thanks supchaka btw tutorial updates soon  So I'm just not going to get my pound a month yield with 600's am I


 Baby steps. First, focus on growing a beautiful, healthy plant from start to finish. Get that down and you'll be rocking.


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks duchieman got some mystery seeds going right now 3 plants one deformed due to having a hard time shedding it shell but its slowly bounching back, other two are growing great, so far. two weeks of veg left on one then its time to flower the baby and hope its a girl! other two are a week behind it, crossing fingers for one girl!


----------



## Trousers (Sep 19, 2012)

chameleonchild said:


> Ok guys after further research best to just run two flower rooms with 600watt hps, run on seperate hours to reduce peak times and run 4 off each lamp. and seperate 4 groups 2 in flower two in veg all 4 weeks apart supercrop and top and hope for 1lb a month? is that more feasable? going to be running a white widow crossed with big bud. using 3-4 gallon smart pots with fox farm nutes. Or am I still off? just trying to pull a lb a month without pulling to much electricity.



It is good to have goals. I want to bang Kate Middleton. 
As was said, focus on growing a healthy plant. Get used to your environment and make adjustments.

If you are worried about speed, maybe you should be going with hydro or coco.
Coco is probably easier than hydro, but not as easy as soil.


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

coco for the win!. it's all i know and it's all i want to know if you get me? half a pound a month from one 600w light is easily achievable.


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

I was thinking hydro as a possibility but coco don't know a thing about at all will have to research this! any good threads onsite here?


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

not exactly looking for speed per say, gonna be a long wait for the system to start working but once setup im looking at harvest every month. 4 weeks veg 8-10 weeks flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2012)

There are a lot of good thread on RIU. A lot of bad ones too.

I still suck at growing plants. Another week, no growth, no roots, just another death. I think I'll get some new clones in the next couple days. Fucking sucks. What is my fucking issue.


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> There are a lot of good thread on RIU. A lot of bad ones too.
> 
> I still suck at growing plants. Another week, no growth, no roots, just another death. I think I'll get some new clones in the next couple days. Fucking sucks. What is my fucking issue.


check out my first grow in the grow journals. I'm sure your setup is much better than my slapped together closet that I'm using to play around and get the hang of things I'm still working on my room that will house my better setup. but maybe it could help and us both being new and all we could help each other out


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

chameleonchild said:


> check out my first grow in the grow journals. I'm sure your setup is much better than my slapped together closet that I'm using to play around and get the hang of things I'm still working on my room that will house my better setup. but maybe it could help and us both being new and all we could help each other out



look at his join date and then look at his signature then look at his previous grows.

he aint new he's just had a bad day lol


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

ghb said:


> look at his join date and then look at his signature then look at his previous grows.
> 
> he aint new he's just had a bad day lol


lol yeah im an idiot! now i feel stupid haha


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd love to smash K.M as well, although I only just thought about it now.....anyway, moving swiftly on.

One can not agree more, one must aim for good quality weed first, them look at yield.


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 19, 2012)

lmao a newbie trying to help a vet out now thats a funny concept ahhahaha


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

you know i still haven't seen pics of her tits out of respect for my countries royal family.

only kidding i hear she has pancakes and i don't wanna ruin the fantasy!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 19, 2012)

ghb said:


> you know i still haven't seen pics of her tits out of respect for my countries royal family.
> 
> only kidding *i hear she has pancakes and i don't wanna ruin the fantasy!*


LMFAO!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

They're tits!!! That is all. I've seen them and I can say, I've seen better here on the 600. Court orders? hahahaha They do nothing but fan the flames when they do this stuff. They should just laugh it off and show the young people that the monarchy of new is not the prudish of old. Hope I didn't offend.


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

if your wife was sunbathing topless in your garden then somebody was taking photographs from outside your property then published them for the world to see would you not take offence? that is what the big deal is about it's not like she was on a nudist beach or something.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, I would agree to that. I've only seen the photos but I don't know anything else, other than they're arguing that they were taken from a public road. Immediately I thought, "yeah, but what kind of lens where you using and how far away was the road?" That said, they're digital pictures in a digital world. No court order in this world will stop those from going around. They're boring shots that are being kept alive by all the hoopla. I bet Kate wishes they'd just leave it alone. These kinds of stories never get me past the headline.


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

it is already yesterdays news, two police female police officers were murdered which is pretty big news over here, haven't heard much about these pics since the other day.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 19, 2012)

DrGribble said:


> I'll join Club600 ... I am running 3 x 600W electronic ballasts, flipping to 12/12 today!
> 
> This is a combination of Vert & Horizontal (both lighting & scrog) simultaneously, also running 2 HPS 1 MH for flower to see how that goes -- I have 3x Third Dimension 3x Wappa 2x AK47 and 2x Bag Seed (lol, hermies) of what I believe is NY Diesel.
> 
> ...


thats whats up, real post right here son! i like what you did with the place


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 19, 2012)

Did somebody say tits? I swear I heard someone say tits. Where?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2012)

Just a quick seedling update before the wife gets home.
Had a rough few days a bit ago and forgot to water my Extrema seedlings and, mixed with hot weather, I lost five of them.
Well...
... four of them: one came back!

I kept them all hydrated since discovering their demise, just in case they weren't totally crispified.
Had actually given up on them all until I saw the re-growth.
No idea of gender, but will see how it does with some TLC.
The remaining eight Extrema seedlings survived the heat & lack of watering, but showed a bit of heat stress and some crispy leaves.
But they recovered nicely and I'm on the way to training them for some LST goodness.
They are also topped once, and are currently in 1-gallon pots.


"The Dead Forrest"








"Life Always Finds A way"


















"The Once And Future Shire"








"And Now Here Is Ready For You Some Sexy-time Tree Bondages!"


----------



## supchaka (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the bunch! I too had some babies go crispy on me awhile back cuz I got stuck working later than I intended


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 19, 2012)

I will get a pic of my Dog individual scrog plant tonight. It's still just being LST'd but will be getting a screen soon.


----------



## irieie (Sep 19, 2012)

hey here multi strain :


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2012)

chameleon, no worries bro. I need to get back to basics because I'm obviously doing something wrong, so it's not that bad of an idea. I may have been doing this a few years, but I'm still a noob. I do have a badass hydro setup though if you want to check it out in my journals.

Doobie, hope it makes you feel better that I'm killing mine off too.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice frosty stuff irieie. How many strains is there?

Hey Doob. Sorry bout your Extrema's. I was wondering if you were having a rough few days with you not being around much. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2012)

Feeling better the last couple of days, thanks.


Always a bummer to lose seedlings, supchaka, and they went quicker than I'd have expected, too.

Sorry to hear about yours living in limbo, jig. Really weird!

Nice looking bunch of girls, irieie!

Well, I'm off to make up some dinner.
Have been lurking the past week, but feeling more up to snuff.
Broke down and am picking some early nugs off of one of the JDB Romulan's and it's helping me cope quite a bit better.


----------



## BigL420 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my 600w setup the other finally everything arrived


----------



## irieie (Sep 19, 2012)

i got white bubba, pre98 bubba kush, sour og, golden pineapple, blue widow, pineapple express, og13, blue dream and white domina. see if u can tell whats what.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 20, 2012)

You just have to love these 600 watt lamps! just how in the world can they make flowers so damn big? are they going to grow arms and legs and eat me during the night??

OHH OHHH!!! NEARLY THAT TIME..... going on day 49 with my girl now  she's going to get that ' morning after snip ' very soon. Shes so swollen i'm worried everything may collapse.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 20, 2012)

any yous lads use big bud and over drive? been told its really good for bigger yields, i only been using ionic grow/bloom/boost and bit of super thrieve now and again. should i be getting big bud and over drive to use with these as im flipping the switch the night on my 11" clones


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 20, 2012)

budolskie said:


> any yous lads use big bud and over drive? been told its really good for bigger yields, i only been using ionic grow/bloom/boost and bit of super thrieve now and again. should i be getting big bud and over drive to use with these as im flipping the switch the night on my 11" clones


I'd be skeptical giving boosters to small 11" clones... if you want bigger yield.... bigger plants


----------



## budolskie (Sep 20, 2012)

they have been trained well a friend tell me he flowers his at 14" and hes getting 3oz per plant using big bud and over drive.. heres a few pics on what im flipping to 12/12 tomorow


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

it's all snake oil budolskie, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 20, 2012)

heres the critical in the tent on veg..... rolll on xmas ha.... once light goes out tonight at 11pm im gona leave off till 6pm tomorow and the flowering off those clone i got from a friend starts... how far do yous think i should have my 400w from the tops of my plants so i dont get any stretch thats one things i need to learn on the stretching and canopy controll


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 20, 2012)

Sup Sixers, Hope all is well in the Club. Here are some random shots of my outdoor right now. Its pretty hot during the day still but very cool at night. 



Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

whats happening with the outdoor scrog FM, keen to get my mince pies on that!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 20, 2012)

DST said:


> whats happening with the outdoor scrog FM, keen to get my mince pies on that!!!


Not good bro, I lost about 60% of her due to heat. I was unable to get her out of the heat. We had over 3 weeks of 100F+ weather, even now its still hitting in the 100s. Where I live is not the best place to do an outdoor. I was bummed out but next year will be different. It also didnt help I had the plant in CoCo and a fabric pot with the heat. I am sure the heat cooked her root ball too. Live and learn bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup Sixers, Hope all is well in the Club. Here are some random shots of my outdoor right now. Its pretty hot during the day still but very cool at night.
> 
> View attachment 2341976View attachment 2341977View attachment 2341978View attachment 2341981View attachment 2341979
> 
> ...


wot plant is it with th pink flowers? looks awesome


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

that's a shame man, ah well, it was looking splendid as well. I think everyone had the stress of the heat this year in some way or another.


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Not good bro, I lost about 60% of her due to heat. I was unable to get her out of the heat. We had over 3 weeks of 100F+ weather, even now its still hitting in the 100s. Where I live is not the best place to do an outdoor. I was bummed out but next year will be different. It also didnt help I had the plant in CoCo and a fabric pot with the heat. I am sure the heat cooked her root ball too. Live and learn bro!
> 
> Peace
> FM


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh happy day!!! Thursday is good to me this week. Not only do i have a buddy coming over to hang out.... but two of the gals have sprouted roots!!!! I will be growing at least 2 plants this grow, wooo hooo. of course another one died over night too lol.

Budolskie... big yeilds come from great growing environments. whodat is a testimony to the fact you don't need fancy nutrients to max things out. you need a lot of light, the right temperature, the right airflow, the right co2 levels, the right humidity, and some water.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Agree very much^^^ You can have all the concoctions in the world, if your missing anything as simple as fresh air, nothing will help. Just like us, they need a comfortable environment. Too hot and you get sluggish. No fresh air and you breath heavier. No water and you get weak and fatigued and start experiencing physical stuff like headaches. All of the above will slow things down for us and plants.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's a peek in the tent as I get round 2 started now that the temps are finally showing signs of cooling off. In the back are my Royal Chemdawg and Cynex bagseed babies and the clones are 2 Orange Kush and 2 AK-47's. I also built my own cooling box for my cool tube with the old squirrel cage fan/motor from my neighbor's old travel trailer heater. It's a 12 volt motor so I stole my dad's old power supply for his cb to run it after almost electrocuting myself trying to just put a plug on it and plug it in to 110. Doh! I also found that coffee cans are perfect 6" and make good CHEEP adapters. Work's like a champ AND heats the back half of the house nicely.Everything is in a 50/50 mix of ocean forest and happy frog since the shop only had 1 small bag of each left. Now it's time to Rock N Roll!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm having a blast with these this morning. 








[video=youtube;BrhA0sEkuaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrhA0sEkuaM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Oh happy day!!! Thursday is good to me this week. Not only do i have a buddy coming over to hang out.... but two of the gals have sprouted roots!!!! I will be growing at least 2 plants this grow, wooo hooo. of course another one died over night too lol.
> 
> Budolskie... big yeilds come from great growing environments. whodat is a testimony to the fact you don't need fancy nutrients to max things out. you need a lot of light, the right temperature, the right airflow, the right co2 levels, the right humidity, *and some water*.



I love how this is the last thing you mention. It's kind of like, oh yeah...some water too, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn Duchie. That shiz is funny as hell!

I gotta get focused now on something so I can get it done and move on with my day. 

Laters 600


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2012)

Well it's decided. I'm voting for Canada.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

"And we have the same problem that you do with illiterate foreigners invading our southern borders to steal our jobs". HAHA! Believe it or not, the second part of that two person writing team is an ex US Marine.


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2012)

too much pr0n on this page to handle, i feel bad wasting this post with nothing but words and squeezing all the lovely plants to the back.

BUT GOD DAMN!!

everybody who posted pics well done, a pat on the back for you all, i love seeing everybody's different growing styles, THEY ALL WORK!.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 20, 2012)

DST said:


> it's all snake oil budolskie, lol.


I like to use poop and the fixins. It smells bad sometimes, but it works great!


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh aye, what's all this then, words in the 600, we expect pr0n. I am at the bar drinking beer so you will have to wait on mine. Laters pronogators.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 20, 2012)

View attachment 2342211View attachment 2342213View attachment 2342214View attachment 2342217View attachment 2342219My purps that didn't change color due to the summer heat. Other than extensive reddening of the eyes.


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2012)

first pr0n i uploaded in over a year!!.

deep blues from breeders boutique(the strongest smelling weed i ever grew):













i have 4 in 11l pots, they vegged for too long, i hate it when you can't take the plants out of the grow room!



the DOG from breeders boutique:









doggies upskirt shot, 3 are in 11l pots and 8 are in 6.5l pots. i have said it all to often and i'll say it again, i hate vegging plants, unless you are looking for a one plant grow like flowamaster it's a waste of time in my eyes, the yields of top quality stuff are at the top of the plant.











they say some like it hot. we are on day 38 of 12/12 this is when i like to ramp up the ppm/ec. i'll back off in about ten days and begin leaching. there is still a lot of filling out though, they will change a lot over the next week.









group shot under hps light, 4 deep blue on the left, 11 DOG on the right:









i love the dog, in the future i'm going to grow 16 under each light, they rarely outgrow the footprint of the pot. ideal for sog, also they have strong stems so no need for string and bamboo!!.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 20, 2012)

ghb said:


> if your wife was sunbathing topless in your garden then somebody was taking photographs from outside your property then published them for the world to see would you not take offence? that is what the big deal is about it's not like she was on a nudist beach or something.



I don't know about the POMs or the Frogs, but that would not be illegal in the USA.
I wouldn't have a problem. If you don't want your tits in the papers, do not display them where they can be photographed.
We have never seen the queen's tits, have we?

What does the royal family do besides get flowers from weird looking children and waste money they robbed from the people?


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2012)

they generate hundreds of millions of pounds in tourism alone. the laws in france are different to the laws in the u.s if you photograph somebody on private property without their permission it is punishable under the invasion of privacy law.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving this.


ghb said:


> first pr0n i uploaded in over a year!!.
> 
> deep blues from breeders boutique(the strongest smelling weed i ever grew):
> 
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, they're not as mature as some of the ladies here but they sure are sexy bitches.

Cuttings and The Topped


Dog X Extrema


Strawberry Sour Diesel (T Light)


Double Koosh


Casey Jones


All confirmed female.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I'm off to do something that makes me sick to my stomach these days. I'm going to BUY some weed. While I could make some sort of resin, it's just not gonna cut it. Some sort of Kush for $140 a half.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2012)

Bummer duch. I will be there in a couple weeks I think. Not looking forward to it. At least I'll be able to get some good stuff as I know a guy.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2012)

Argh, I've been buying it for almost 6 months now. NOT fun. I apparently smoke about an ounce a month.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2012)

I kicked it with a buddy today for a while and it was a really nice time. I really appreciate the sharing of herb and the hospitality.

I sampled the herb I jarred today and it has a nice high. Hopefully a nice aroma and flavor sets in during cure though because neither of those were anything to write home about.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 20, 2012)

ghb said:


> they generate hundreds of millions of pounds in tourism alone.


having a queen is so weird, silly POMs


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, it definitely could have been more painful. Ended up with something nice at least. Sac of nice dense, sweet smelling (man is it ever taking me a long time to finish this sentence) Yup! I'm good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm glad you didn't get burned, duchie 
Looks like the grower did a good job, and even a nice manicure, too.
Sucks having to buy, but I'm glad you've got some relief to help while your current grows move forward.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Doob. I had this stuff the last time I ran out months ago. I could tell as soon as I opened the bag so pretty sure it's the same grower. I'm thinking the first to finish will be my SSD's and that'll be around late October, early Nov. Don't think this will last til then but I'm assured there's lots. Oh yay. How are you making out, anything finishing soon?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Bioluminescent Phytoplankton in the Maldives. 







Long exposure I think. Bobo? Either way, it's cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2012)

My three JDB Romulan's have had 31 days (nights?) of 12/12 lighting, so another 30 days until fully ripened.
I've got a few Extrema's that are getting close enough in size that I'll be putting them into the flowering closet in about 2 weeks, then will finish out the Romulan's and refill with the rest of the Extrema's and begin the search for males to cull.
Will need to germinate some seeds in a month, too.
But it looks like my x-mas will be spent smoking Extrema.


*edit: I'm using one plant as a sacrificial plant to clip off a few buds when needed to help until harvest time. This will facilitate refilling the empty spot with Extrema's to keep it perpetual.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My three JDB Romulan's have had 31 days (nights?) of 12/12 lighting, so another 30 days until fully ripened.
> I've got a few Extrema's that are getting close enough in size that I'll be putting them into the flowering closet in about 2 weeks, then will finish out the Romulan's and refill with the rest of the Extrema's and begin the search for males to cull.
> Will need to germinate some seeds in a month, too.
> But it looks like my x-mas will be spent smoking Extrema.
> ...


I'll be smoking some of that too by then. Haven't started flowering any of those yet. The topped plants are looking good and I'm confident the cuttings took. It's been about 2 weeks now and they're still as green as when I put them in, but I haven't checked for roots yet, but no hurry. I figure a week to two more veg time and then I'm switching. I don't want to do a final pot on them, like I normally would, (for one they wouldn't all fit in the tent), so I need to find something else to step up to. Then I plan to start my switch with my MH, pulling the males out as I catch them. Pot the girls up a last time and kick in the 6. Meanwhile, tend the cuttings until I get to harvest, sample and select the best one to be Queen Mum. That's the plan anyway. I reserve the right to change my plan at anytime without notice.

Edit. Also, my Dog/Ex is a girl and I plan on hitting her up with a new Extrema man.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Doob. Wanna talk shop? Wondering what you know about these? Doing research I'm getting turned off of most interfaces out there because they apparently have sub par preamps. Then I learned about the higher end mic preamps, and these ART Tube MP's. Then I found their combo preamp/usb interface. 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/art-tube-mp-project-series-tube-microphone-instrument-preamp


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys I am back. I will be reading through the last week or so tomorrow and trying to catch up.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

Are poms not apples......or may be they be Pomme frites.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey guys I am back. I will be reading through the last week or so tomorrow and trying to catch up.


We were just killing time till you came back


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't know about killing time, I was growing ganj!
9 weeks>>



































got a bit excited with these shots i think...ffs






Deep Blue











A rainbow, or two...











Peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Sunday shift with scissors D?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

I think I'll give em a few more days....we shall see.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Lazy, lazy, lazzzzzzy man.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

haha, not really, just looking to max them out for the Cup!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2012)

Lookin peng d real peng bro cant wait till im at that piont in my room lol should nt av to wait long tho another 28 days lmao


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 21, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey Doob. Wanna talk shop? Wondering what you know about these? Doing research I'm getting turned off of most interfaces out there because they apparently have sub par preamps. Then I learned about the higher end mic preamps, and these ART Tube MP's. Then I found their combo preamp/usb interface.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/art-tube-mp-project-series-tube-microphone-instrument-preamp



Looks like it's gotten a lot of good reviews, and $69-ish is a good price for the "project series" version of it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 21, 2012)

pics are 3 weeks old.

Damn last day of summer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

like the perspective 209 looks taller than the house!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;q4tbZ7xnEjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like the perspective 209 looks taller than the house!


thanks, need to update pics


----------



## ixisnowixi (Sep 21, 2012)

Thought i would give a update of my grow here -
Using PBPB,CalMag, Silica Blast, Liquid Karma and AN Big Bud this cycle - 9 days 12/12 - green crack, white widow and pineapple express
4 weeks total growing...


----------



## ixisnowixi (Sep 21, 2012)

how is this a 600 grow? am i in the wrong fuckin thread? is this not for 600w growers? god damnit....i cant read


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2012)

it doesn't matter what you grow under, be it the sun, a 1k bulb or a 17w cfl, we just want to see your buds!


----------



## ixisnowixi (Sep 21, 2012)

wrong thread for me then...and totally fuckin mislabed....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

deffo the wrong thread, this is for chilled folk


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

Chill back bro. Not sure what the problem is. Alls well, you have nice plants. Hope you enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

What up donny? The toon gonna make it to the champs league this year? My spurs got fucked by chelski cuz they won the CL we ain't in it even though we 4th. I'm sure you already know it but I'm still pissed.

Glad you made it out florida with yer head bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

how do Jig? 

yeah the magpies are flying high! well ish... playing european footy at least europa league. though we were dogshit last night. 

and yeah florida was just a tropical storm orleans got the brunt, again  still amazes me how stupid some of the people there are. after katrina why the [email protected] folks didn't clear out. 

have a good weekend 6ers


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm loving all the buds the past couple days by the way. Kinda hard to look at though as I'm so far away from having buds in my closet. Jealousy is working its magic on my.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> after katrina why the [email protected] folks didn't clear out.


Got me on that one mate. Guess when somewhere is home, it's home... even if mother nature thinks otherwise. Next time make sure they have the conference (or whatever it was) out in CALI. No storms out here... just an earthquake if yer lucky.

and yes.... HAPPY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!

FRIIIIII DAAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## X13 (Sep 21, 2012)

smart meters being introduced in my area, anyone got a smart-power meter?

i figured it would be dangerous with them seeing exactly the power you are using at all times, even though i only plan to use 400mh and 600hps

its got me a bit shitty


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

I got one, but I'm in cali. I'm pretty sure there are others who have one in non legal states with out issues, but every jurisdiction is different with that sort of thing. A shame you can't wring up the power co and ask "will you or law enforcement be monitoring my power usage for suspicious activity?" Well I guess you could, but then the guaranteed answer would be Yes.


----------



## X13 (Sep 21, 2012)

perhaps. Can only hope to change the problem politically really.

se la vie


i guess we'll know when/if i get raided, peace

ps; seeds germinating as we speak, got the tent and all, buying magnetic ballast this next week


----------



## ixisnowixi (Sep 21, 2012)

ur in big bear? wanna chill sometime? i am near by


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2012)

Also in CA, I too have a smart meter and have had no problems. I was running a 600 and a 1000 in flower plus the veg stuff when they installed it too so I was trippin a little at first. That's not really a lot either but figure my bill had to have been at least $150 higher than anyone else in my neighborhood.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure if it's possible, but you could have two flowering areas and run the 600 in one and the 400 in the other and alternate times, so you would be drawing 400w 24hours a day, and bump it up 200w for only twelve. I don't think they are looking for people using 1000w of light though. More like 10,000w+ of 12/12.

Good luck.

And yeah, I'm near Big Bear, but wifey is paranoid and won't let me meet no one. If we did chill I would have to stop growing, and I don't want to do that lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll be putting the Dog Mini Scrog plant into a 5gal today from it's 1gal. Since I'm running the vertical lighting I am going to try potting it at an angle in the bigger pot. I want to install the screen either vertically or at least at a pretty steep angle. 

First time I have had a plan actually written out since rebuilding the room and it feels good. I have the 3 little plants that will be the next to finish and then the ones in the hydro system I'm working the kinks out of. After that the Dog Momma will come down with the Blue Wonder and the three other medium sized Dog plants following a couple of weeks after. This is giving me the time I need to get in the cycle of longer veg times so I can cut my plant count back a bit.

Sure, the numbers will be high for a couple of months but after that I'll be back under my limit. I'm thinking of trying to convince wifey to let me run a 1000 in there with the 600 again once the weather cools back down and I can cut down on the AC usage.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Are poms not apples......or may be they be Pomme frites.



I'm not talking Frog speak, I mean English, the language and the people.

*P*roperty (some say prisoner)
*O*f Her 
*M*ajesty

there is much debate about the etymology


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2012)

I didn't know what that meant either.



Just finished with the Dog plant but it's in a 3gal since that's what was handy. I didn't really feel like climbing around on top of the grow room since it's where all of the heat from the grow and garage seems to hang out. I already showered and am meeting the wife for lunch so I'd like to not be stinky. Other than smelling like  that is.

First pic is from yesterday and the others are in the new pot


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a 400w MH ballast for "aquariums. Even the smallest of electric baseboard heaters are @750W so I don't thing a 600 or two is going to ring bells but who knows for sure. I have a smart meter for over two years now and no problems with 2 6's and a couple of hundred in cfl's. http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/400w-blueline-electronic-ballast-p-3223.html

My tops have rooted and looks like I need to do some transplanting. More dirt!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 21, 2012)

can someone confirm for me that if a plant hermie's and pollenates a female plant, the resulting pips would be fems???


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 21, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> can someone confirm for me that if a plant hermie's and pollenates a female plant, the resulting pips would be fems???


Yes it's a fem seed if the pollinated plant doesn't have any signs of hermi Ime pretty shure


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 21, 2012)

For those that have flowered revedged plants did ur yield suffer or stay same.
was gone for weekend and came back t5 was off so went into flower this was ,2 weeks ago there kickin and growing rapidly again


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ive never had probs with re-veg, if anything yield and quality has been better than the original.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> For those that have flowered revedged plants did ur yield suffer or stay same.
> was gone for weekend and came back t5 was off so went into flower this was ,2 weeks ago there kickin and growing rapidly again


 I agree. Can't say for sure about the yield. Definitely not less. If anything it was more because of how much better they vegged, once they got rockin.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

I knew what you meant, Trousers. Thanks though.



Trousers said:


> I'm not talking Frog speak, I mean English, the language and the people.
> 
> *P*roperty (some say prisoner)
> *O*f Her
> ...





Dezracer said:


> I didn't know what that meant either.


I meant big bags of fish and chips you chop!


----------



## BigL420 (Sep 21, 2012)

The new order from Attitude got a nice lil bit to break in my new 600w.... love the shirts they ship in!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

Cool shirt. What'd you get from seedsman??? And did they send you buds too? lol

Hope everyone's enjoying friday evening. I'm playing my sax "sounding all squeeky like lisa simpson" as the wife said. Wife's sitting next to me doing some work emails. Good times.

Still only 2 plants showing roots... but the 2 that looked dead are still alive looking better. Stoked the 2 have roots at least.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 21, 2012)

DST said:


> I knew what you meant, Trousers. Thanks though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that might have been what you meant but had no idea what he was talking about, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Cool shirt. What'd you get from seedsman??? And did they send you buds too? lol
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying friday evening. I'm playing my sax "sounding all squeeky like lisa simpson" as the wife said. Wife's sitting next to me doing some work emails. Good times.
> 
> Still only 2 plants showing roots... but the 2 that looked dead are still alive looking better. Stoked the 2 have roots at least.


That sounds cool. I so hope to be playing some tunes myself soon. I actually went into a music store this afternoon and tried a few guitars out real quick. 

Earlier I took my mature girls out for tea time and I grabbed a quick two minute video. I'm trying to get it transferred onto my pc but my camera's software's a bitch sometimes. I'll get it done eventually. Other than that, it's a nice quiet night with my wife as well. She's close doing her thing. Glad you've got girls you can salvage while you work out your bugs Jig. Sorry, didn't mean to say bugs. Issues. I meant issues.


----------



## BigL420 (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a 5 pack of Power Africa and 2 free White Widow from Seedsman. Cant wait to get them going!! LOL yeah I wish they would send the actual buds like a sample of what your about to grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm loving the description of the power africa. A short flowering sativa? you have got to let me/us know how that high is. I'd love to grow a good 9 week sativa.

Not sure why but I've always like the sound of the seeds seedsman makes.


----------



## BigL420 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah the name got my attention Power Africa, what a great name! + all the strain reviews I've read sound great. So I had to get me some of that lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok, so here's that quick little vid. Enjoy. 

[video=youtube;Jwt-l1iY2jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwt-l1iY2jM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

Healthy ladies there Duchie. I'll need to tell the lads at Devils that you are enjoying growing their t-light.


duchieman said:


> Ok, so here's that quick little vid. Enjoy.
> 
> [video=youtube;Jwt-l1iY2jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwt-l1iY2jM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm enjoying everything, but yes, as you can see, they're some pretty beefy ladies. Fat Bottomed Girls keeping it going round. lol. By all means, if you can, please do. The BB stuffs not too shabby either. 

By the way, have you tried this strain? If so, what's your take on it?


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2012)

i love the sea shanty backing track duchie, reminds me of my days rolling on the high seas plundering booty and the likes.

p.s they look healthy as, i like, is that an organic grow?


----------



## Scopse (Sep 22, 2012)

BigL420 said:


> Yeah the name got my attention Power Africa, what a great name! + all the strain reviews I've read sound great. So I had to get me some of that lol


Seedsman white widow, from like 2 years back, first grow, thoroughly recommended dude! You're going to love them.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2012)

A little dabble orifficer dibble....

indoor:





outdoor:


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2012)

Sup Sixers....

Very nice vid duch! Plants are always stellar!!

Here is some outdoor night time pr0n for the club. Enjoy your weekend all!!

1st Outdoor Grow


Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka...Mamadude!


PLP F1 (Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush) 


Double Bubble


Peace Sixerz!

FM


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2012)

Fuck!
Me!
I!
Like!
Yours!!!!!!

those outdoors are better than 99% of indoors man i wish i was your neighbour.

WOW.


----------



## X13 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dub-ble bubble, more like.

them come into my lingo to fly out my brain


----------



## duchieman (Sep 22, 2012)

ghb said:


> i love the sea shanty backing track duchie, reminds me of my days rolling on the high seas plundering booty and the likes.
> 
> p.s they look healthy as, i like, is that an organic grow?


 lol. Wanted something happy for a Saturday morning. Always thinking of you guys.  And yes sir, 100% living soil. 

Thanks FM, yours aren't so shabby either! Wow man, nice OD and I see your keeping Mamadude going and thriving real nice. So glad things are working out at your new place and all. 

Good Saturday all.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Sep 22, 2012)

ghb said:


> Fuck!
> Me!
> I!
> Like!
> ...


I 2nd that!!! Sweet garden!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 22, 2012)

looking great 600w crew.Just add a 600mh and hps 600w bulbs, for my new grow, and run a t5 or 400w for veg/mothers/clones.

Will get pics up and strains too.

So this will be my first grow with 2 600w with mh and hps too.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the combo of lights CaliCG!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 22, 2012)

[h=1]&#8216;I&#8217;m Not Fucking Justin Bieber, You Motherfuckers&#8217;[/h]
Hahaha!

[video=youtube;g9zogQOmQVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=g9zogQOmQVM[/video]
[h=1][/h]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2012)

That's funny. That sounds about like what I would sound like. Are you fucking kidding me? hahaha


----------



## Trousers (Sep 22, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> can someone confirm for me that if a plant hermie's and pollenates a female plant, the resulting pips would be fems???



If you stress a female plant and it produces pollen, the resulting seeds will be feminized.
If a plant is not stressed and shows both sexes, then the resulting seeds could produce hermaphrodites and regular plants of both sexes. 

Plants that turn naturally into hermaphrodites are kinda rare.

If you have a mother plant and clone it those clones are not going to be hermaphrodites, unless you stress them into it. The resulting seeds from that would be feminized. 


Knowing this I am mad at myself for tossing out a bunch of Killer Queen seeds when I was a noob and mucked up the fert.
Those seeds were basically clones.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's funny. That sounds about like what I would sound like. Are you fucking kidding me? hahaha



Me too, LOL


----------



## OldRoot (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey everyone...... what do you guys and gals think of the 600w Hortilux eye enhanced spectrum super HPS light...?? first grow..... 4x4x8 grow tent is that a good light?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's a good light. Good luck on your first grow.


----------



## OldRoot (Sep 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, that's a good light. Good luck on your first grow.




thanks Jig!! i got some questions if you got a sec....

1. with FF OB when do i start adding big bloom to my plants?
2. since im growing autos should i keep them at 12/12? or go 16/8
3. and how do my plants look !! lol the smaller autos are about 3 weeks i just put them in 3 gal grow bags today, and the other 2 are bag seeds.... i guess im really asking is if my plants are doing good...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 22, 2012)

Most breeders recommend running 20/4 for autos but I have grown them under that and 12/12 with good results. Supposedly you'll have better growth rates and yields with more light but idk, I got pretty big yields on my autos both ways.

Did you mean FF OF maybe? If so, you don't need to add any nutrients for about four weeks.

The autos look a bit behind to me but still good. The bag seed plants look really good to me, very nice.

I've been getting that same yellowing on all plants in FFOF lately and doing nothing different from before. I don't know what has changed but I think something did.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2012)

1. I have no idea as I do hydro. 2. I'm pretty sure you are supposed to keep autos at like 16 or 18 hours of light. 3. THe plants look pretty good to me. Hard to tell with the hps on, can't see colors and such. Maybe try and find a setting on your cam to correct the colors, mine has a light setting that i set to tungston and it looks like nice light even when it is really orange. Things seem to be going alright though so far. Keep it up.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Jig, I wanted to thank you for letting me give the Ph meter a whirl. I calibrated it yesterday and used it when repotting and changing reservoirs and like it a lot.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice, I found the box and instructions... if you think you'd ever want them let me know.

Still only 2 plants with roots. Keeping my fingers crossed for more to appear.

Hope all you guys are having a good weekend. As quiet as it is in here I assume everyone is have a good time.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 22, 2012)

I had family over this afternoon/evening and it was nice so thank you.
I hope you're weekend is going well too brother. I may have an answer to your problem of having only two plants with roots 

You know how to get in touch with me...


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

Wakey wakey, Sunday morning bakey....what's happening 6double?


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

An ok weekend is being had. Mrs D is away in London at a Design conference, and I couldn't even be arsed going out last night getting on it. I must be getting old, lol. I watched Men in Black and the Adjustment Crew/Squad, I can't quite remember the name, lol. Matt Damon was in it.


jigfresh said:


> Nice, I found the box and instructions... if you think you'd ever want them let me know.
> 
> Still only 2 plants with roots. Keeping my fingers crossed for more to appear.
> 
> Hope all you guys are having a good weekend. As quiet as it is in here I assume everyone is have a good time.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2012)

I started a new thread to show case a new strain lol.
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-breeders-boutique.html#post8035494


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2012)

Definitely getting old, lol. Wifes out of town and you had a movie night. Hope the Mrs is enjoying the big smoke. Happy sunday bru. Just turned sunday here a few minutes ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

waking an bakin. having a lazy morning, think the boss wants me to go food shopping though  for some reason i can only do this after hefty bongo. 

off to the footy this after! howay the lads!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

DST said:


> An ok weekend is being had. Mrs D is away in London at a Design conference, and I couldn't even be arsed going out last night getting on it. I must be getting old, lol. I watched Men in Black and the Adjustment Crew/Squad, I can't quite remember the name, lol. Matt Damon was in it.


Watching a little romance films aswel eh! Did you have a huge smile on your face whrn they finally got together. Nothing could keep them apart, not even the Adjustment Bureau


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> waking an bakin. having a lazy morning, think the boss wants me to go food shopping though  for some reason i can only do this after hefty bongo.
> 
> off to the footy this after! howay the lads!


Dangerous food shopping stoned. End up buying every 3 for 2 offer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

i do all the cooking so i plan the meals and write the list so i can be as out of it as possible! we do the list and that's it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i do all the cooking so i plan the meals and write the list so i can be as out of it as possible! we do the list and that's it.


Fucking hell. lol Milatry style eh. lol Thall shall not buy shite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

hahah basically aye. works for us. keep the bill down and my diet in check.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

that's the one. I actually only caught half of the film (first bit I saw was the dude in the hats trying to stop this other dude (matt) to stop seeing her....wierd doors involved and shtuff, got my attention). It was turned on when looking for a film to watch, I wanted to do the Avengers but they didn't have Capn America and I believe you have to watch that one first. Anyway, I wasn't really sure what was going on until near the end, lol. Hence my vague recollection of the name!

Men in Black III was a pile of old willy wash, i think I laughed once (it was a comedy right?!?!?)



supersillybilly said:


> Watching a little romance films aswel eh! Did you have a huge smile on your face whrn they finally got together. Nothing could keep them apart, not even the Adjustment Bureau


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

Dam, this Rioja is nice! 2008 from Campo Viejo. Think I'll end up going to get another bottle, it's not even 1pm.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Dam, this Rioja is nice! 2008 from Campo Viejo. Think I'll end up going to get another bottle, it's not even 1pm.


Sleeping for 3.lol

Dangerous when no Mrs to keep you in check


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dangerous when no Mrs to keep you in check


you are dangerous when you got a mrs to keep you on track ya roll and butter!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Fair comment D......no response. I think im in for a bout of man flu.. ..my bones are sore


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

Cooooooooooooool beans..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lil ganja princess said:


> i started a new thread to show case a new strain lol.
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-breeders-boutique.html#post8035494


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

time for rabbit hunting!!!!

smoke that mother fucker out!!!! along with a few drams.



supersillybilly said:


> Fair comment D......no response. I think im in for a bout of man flu.. ..my bones are sore


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

I need to drive later or I would m8


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

nothing like some gratuitious Sunday s pr0n!

Man alert. Stinky piss smelling Deep Blue. Shifted this naughty boy from the greenhouse, some of the pref-flowers on my ladies are pollenated, lol.





Jizz alert.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

Go for a swim in the sea, that'll soon sort you out, lol.


supersillybilly said:


> I need to drive later or I would m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Aye, Ill swim tae Arran eh.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

brrrrraw!!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 23, 2012)

Trousers said:


> If you stress a female plant and it produces pollen, the resulting seeds will be feminized.
> If a plant is not stressed and shows both sexes, then the resulting seeds could produce hermaphrodites and regular plants of both sexes.
> 
> Plants that turn naturally into hermaphrodites are kinda rare.
> ...


Cheers buddy, lets say for instance i have two plants, one complete female and one that hermies, will all resulting seeds be fems??


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2012)

you will find out in time greenthumb2k10.

i'm no expert but with seeds you never really know what you are going to get until you grow them out. just my opinion, but dealing with hermies is a greeeyyyy area.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 23, 2012)

from yesterday day 28


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Its simple genetics.....u take a true female and stress her with silver. She becomes a hermie. U use the pollen to pollenate another true female. Then u have femzd seeds


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

ghb said:


> you will find out in time greenthumb2k10.i'm no expert but with seeds you never really know what you are going to get until you grow them out. just my opinion, but dealing with hermies is a greeeyyyy area.


U should have a look at Dutch Master Reverse. When I grew using fem seeds it was a must


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2012)

does anyone else have a slight fear that in the future all we will be growing is hermie plants?, by allowing them to breed i feel we are weakening the cannabis genepool.

i hope i'm wrong, i really need to read more about breeding and genetics.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

I keep telling Mrs D the same thing, but she insists we have kids



ghb said:


> does anyone else have a slight fear that in the future all we will be growing is hermie plants?, by allowing them to breed i feel we are weakening the cannabis genepool.
> 
> i hope i'm wrong, i really need to read more about breeding and genetics.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

If one more person describes the smell of weed as a packet of fucking cereal, or some stupid shit, I swear to god I will do something....what that will be remains to be seen, bit I will, I promise! Just go to a fuckin market and start picking up fruit and veg, and go into nature and smell stuff for chrikeys sake. Big FFS!!!

seriously, I am not joking!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 23, 2012)

Sigh, sniffle, sniffle. The pics, I'm having withdrawal pangs...and a good sunday to all you lucky folks. You know who you are, the ones with the green gardens.

A plant that hermies or is a hermie will produce hermie offspring and in general it is odd to get a true male. Most of the seeds start out as female and at some point in flowering, the balls appear and they have the bad habit of pollinating any true females you may have going. With that said, if you keep an eye on a plant that hermies and try to pic off the balls before they splooge, the resulting end product can be ass kicking. Feminized beans have their place in my humble opinion but it is also very important to keep the gene pool going with regular seeds. That's my two cents on the matter.

And a big hello to all the old folks on the six hundred, you are thought of fondly, often.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2012)

DST said:


> If one more person describes the smell of weed as a packet of fucking cereal, or some stupid shit, I swear to god I will do something....what that will be remains to be seen, bit I will, I promise! Just go to a fuckin market and start picking up fruit and veg, and go into nature and smell stuff for chrikeys sake. Big FFS!!!
> 
> seriously, I am not joking!


I understand your upset... but what do you want when the weed we grow literally smells like a bag of cereal? The stuff I grow doesn't smell natural like your stuff does. It must be the chemical ferts I use, but it don't smell like citrus, or berries... it strait up smells like fruity pebbles. No joke. Buy a box, smell it, and you will know EXACTLY what a lot of my weed smells like.

It's not that we are lazy or something bru.... it's that the weed SMELLS JUST LIKE CEREAL!!!!!



You are too funny bru.

Good to see you Heads Up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

Better it smells of fruity pebbles than a ginger wheelspin eh D 

Edit: fuckin autocorrect


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

I only posted that because I knew you would get in there with yer Captain Crunch fuckin babble, lol.

And there are millions of Berries, please be specific when saying Berry! laughing my fucking arse off even more.......

Rioja does kick arse BTW, The description say's:

Velvety and elegant wine, intense cherries on the nose (which it does BTW), spicey cranberries (I have never smelled a spicey cranberry - they are obviously running out of things to say),, oh and also redcurrants, WTF! lol. 

To me:

it definitely smells of cherries, a bit of nail polish (that's the heavy alcohol content - it's 13.5% wine), It has nice legs, clean on the palet, short to medium on the taste length, not to high in tannins and doesn't leave ones chops felling like they need hosed out. At 6.99 a bottle (which is the cost of a joint roughly for me) it ain't bad.



jigfresh said:


> I understand your upset... but what do you want when the weed we grow literally smells like a bag of cereal? The stuff I grow doesn't smell natural like your stuff does. It must be the chemical ferts I use, but it don't smell like citrus, or berries... it strait up smells like fruity pebbles. No joke. Buy a box, smell it, and you will know EXACTLY what a lot of my weed smells like.
> 
> It's not that we are lazy or something bru.... it's that the weed SMELLS JUST LIKE CEREAL!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

I had a brief thing with a girl at schoool who I called "Beef Crisps", (not to her face of course, far too cowardly for that!). That's all I could think of when I was down there. To this day I can't stand steak of beef flavoured crips, lol. And they smell nothing like beef or steak!!!! too fucking much.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Better it smells of fruity pebbles than a ginger wheeling eh D


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2012)

Some smells are distinct and easily recoginized and are described in terms that are known, such as the cereal.....and southern charm smells and taste like juicy fruit.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

Lmao better than scampi fries..... or is it


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

harbour fanny.....poo! lol. 

man shity arsebag game ain't half a bad finish.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 23, 2012)

You guys with all your terms that are lost on the majority of us in the US. Funny shite all the same though 

I do get the Ginger wheelspin and Beef crisp refs though,


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm supposed to hitting a Firefighter benefit picnic today but the boy may not be up to it after two nights of not sleeping well. He's getting checked out right now because he had a high fever in the middle of the night again last night and has a pretty red and sore throat.

The picnics are always lots of fun and there's always good food, wine and beer so hopefully we still go. He entered a hula hoop contest last year, lol


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed for yer bbq/braai ya jammy c_nt. I'll be frying some sausages for dinner.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn you're feeling feisty today. Glad you're having a good day bro

I love me some Bratwurst but prefer them off the grill. I'll fry up some spicy sausages though and with some fresh peppers and onions too, mmmmmm....


EDIT: Now I'm hungry, hehe


----------



## Trousers (Sep 23, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Cheers buddy, lets say for instance i have two plants, one complete female and one that hermies, will all resulting seeds be fems??



As I said, it depends. If the plant was stressed (most likely) it will produce pollen sacks. The resulting seeds will be feminized. 
If the plant was not stressed (less likely) and produced both male and female sex organs, it is a hermaphrodite with both chromosomes, X and Y.
The plants that result from those seeds will either be male, female or hermaphrodite.


A lot of confusion comes about with the term, "hermie." While I can not argue that _technically _a stressed female plant is a hermaphrodite, it does not have both chromosomes. 

Did your plant have balls all over the place and mixed with calyxes etc. (female parts)?
If so, you probably have a hermaphrodite that has both chromosomes. The seeds could be female, male or hermione.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2012)

Men in Black sucks, cereals should not be referenced when referring to smells, and not even happy with the bottles description.... ray of sunshine you are today lol.

Smoking on some banana OG kush this morning. Smells like old banana peels. And burnt brown sugar.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Smoking on some banana OG kush this morning. Smells like old banana peels. And burnt brown sugar.


that's better...

....ignoring everything else. 

Off to fry sausages.  and drink more wine.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 23, 2012)

Who will be the first to ship DST some Froot Loops? I had one plant that smelled like Thrills gum. 

I found a seed in the bag of Kush I just got. Looks viable too. 

Sniffed out a hole behind our washer and drying where I think a lot of the smoke from downstairs is coming up so I've been drywalling/patching/caulking all morning. I really hope this helps. 

Other than that, I have some good smoke and good tunes happening so a good Sunday all in all. Hope yours is well too.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 23, 2012)

I am smoking on the Cheese? x Heri cross and it has a sweet fruity type of smell and taste but I can't pick out a particular fruit. Wife says it makes me stink, lol, but I don't really notice it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey hey fellas... hope everyone is having a good Sunday. Yesterday I put up a "wall" that I'm hoping is going to help cut down on some noise from my "fan" . . . because Bobo is firing back up the rocket, and we're going to the moon.

Enjoy those snausages, D!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2012)

How's things bobo.... what's life like now? guess you got a little bit of time to fire things back up.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 23, 2012)

Found out my boy's got strep throat so I'm issing the BBQ thing. Got a nice pic sent to me of my daughter with her face painted though. 

I know it's not sausages but its all I had. 





I cooked up some chili cheese hot dogs


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> How's things bobo.... what's life like now? guess you got a little bit of time to fire things back up.


tings are good. playing the waiting game, and starting to work on firing my cab back up. lots of stealthing. how you and the misses doin, Jig?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 23, 2012)

My dad rented this sick cabin for the weekend in big bear. Brought the family and my brother brought his as well. My oldest son is keeping my babies alive at home.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2012)

doing well bro. thanks.

crazy nfl day. The end of regulation in the detriot game, the crazy play i'm watching in the saints game. these replacement officials sure do make things exciting!

edit: 3 games in OT. that's weird. cheifs beating the saints? what? glad i'm not a betting man.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> doing well bro. thanks.
> 
> crazy nfl day. The end of regulation in the detriot game, the crazy play i'm watching in the saints game. these replacement officials sure do make things exciting!
> 
> edit: 3 games in OT. that's weird. cheifs beating the saints? what? glad i'm not a betting man.


I don't know if whodat can take three loses....they didn't look good.....shows the value of a good head coach.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 23, 2012)

It's good to be able to be here jig even though all I can do is look and offer encouragement to others.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

I am liking the look of this place..........how much to rent Supchaka? And did you get the whole house?


supchaka said:


> My dad rented this sick cabin for the weekend in big bear. Brought the family and my brother brought his as well. My oldest son is keeping my babies alive at home.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2012)

heres the critical been a bit dry in tent, think 1 is gona die but 4 of them looking healthy. i might just wait till last week october to flower them for the xmas depending on how quick they grow as there only gona be 4 in my 4x4 tent with 6inch cooltube and exhaust fan and 600hps.... will also hoy a quick update on the ones i flipped to 12/12 on thursday in the next couple hours


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2012)

heres the clone i got of a friend for free that i flipped to 12/12 other day


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

a bit dry, looks like the sahara mate.....lol.I am sure you'll have them bouncing in no time.



budolskie said:


> heres the critical been a bit dry in tent, think 1 is gona die but 4 of them looking healthy. i might just wait till last week october to flower them for the xmas depending on how quick they grow as there only gona be 4 in my 4x4 tent with 6inch cooltube and exhaust fan and 600hps.... will also hoy a quick update on the ones i flipped to 12/12 on thursday in the next couple hours


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2012)

Breeders Boutique is having a fall sale with 50% off.
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
check out the new genetics
discount code is FALL50
some stocks are limited-so buy early...and often



cof


----------



## X13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Man, hermies, fems

I want to make fem seeds with silver or gibberellic acid, would be useful, my main problem is good strains, customs searching my packages and shit, snatching my seed deliveries, one so far, one search so far also

i figure they want me to do it again so they have probable cause

ah, the green herb, a mighty crop.

dutch master reverse looks like some good stuff for your normal seed though, never saw it before until mentioned a little bit back

come on babies, sprout so i can pot you, love the babies


----------



## 1st tymegrower (Sep 24, 2012)

hey all im buying a sj dr120 i want 2 use a t-5 but any help is great being my first grow. is a 600 watt gud enough? what about a dual arc, i want to do mh/hps. thanxs any advice will b helpful...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2012)

No idea what an sj dr120 is. If you want to use a t-5 you can do that. A 600 would be gud enough. And dual arc do indeed put out mh and hps at the same time.

Another week, another bunch of stuff to do, another chance to try and get my plants to grow.

peace 600


----------



## supchaka (Sep 24, 2012)

Make them bitches grow!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No idea what an sj dr120 is. If you want to use a t-5 you can do that. A 600 would be gud enough. And dual arc do indeed put out mh and hps at the same time.
> 
> Another week, another bunch of stuff to do, another chance to try and get my plants to grow.
> 
> peace 600


 ...................


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

It's a Secret Jardin 4 x 4 tent.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2012)

Cool. I have a jf ssc23. That's JigFresh brand Super Stealth Closet 2' x 3' for those who don't know. Shame though... they aren't on the market anymore.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

You went baller too though and got the vertical model, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

1st tymegrower said:


> hey all im buying a sj dr120 i want 2 use a t-5 but any help is great being my first grow. is a 600 watt gud enough? what about a dual arc, i want to do mh/hps. thanxs any advice will b helpful...


We are not bagging on you or your post by the way. That's a good tent and you definitely have the right idea so far.

We just like to joke around.


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 24, 2012)

A quick 7 week shot


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

1st tymegrower said:


> hey all im buying a sj dr120 i want 2 use a t-5 but any help is great being my first grow. is a 600 watt gud enough? what about a dual arc, i want to do mh/hps. thanxs any advice will b helpful...


 Where are you planning on using that T5 fixture, and what size is it you're thinking of. I take it that tent is about a 3x3 so like Jig said, the 600 hps is enough. MH vs HPS watt for watt will have less lumens so when you combine them, to get the benefits of MH, you sacrifice with a loss in lumens. 

My advice for a 1st time grower? Start basic and tailor it as you progress. There's too many different ways to go about it and to try and figure it out the first try is futile, IMO. A lot of growers will tell you that florescent works just as good as MH for vegging so T5 will be great for that. I'd go with the straight HPS for flower and maybe add some blue light later.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

By the way 1st tyme. What are you going to do with that handle when the 2nd tyme comes around? j/k


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe he didn't get it in time? I thought it was funny, Duch


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

That tent is 4x4 Duchie.

A 4x4 will still work with a 600 just fine but you'll want to try and keep the plants centered under the light. Whatever is around the edges may end up with buds that are a little fluffy. Ideal size for a 600 is 3x4 or 40"x40" tents

Like Duchie said though, a T5 is great for veg and those dual arc are actually like running two 300watt bulbs. I would run a 600w HPS personally instead.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm coming up on the 3000 post mark guys, LOL

I got to 2000 pretty quick but don't post nearly as much when I have a regular job working for someone else. I still lurked quite a bit but didn't post.

I'm on my own again now though so I've been posting more lately.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> That tent is 4x4 Duchie.
> 
> A 4x4 will still work with a 600 just fine but you'll want to try and keep the plants centered under the light. Whatever is around the edges may end up with buds that are a little fluffy. Ideal size for a 600 is 3x4 or 40"x40" tents
> 
> Like Duchie said though, a T5 is great for veg and those dual arc are actually like running two 300watt bulbs. I would run a 600w HPS personally instead.


 4x4 leaves room for extra lighting down the road then. I have m2 tents (40x40). Speaking of extra lighting, I'm seriously thinking of trying some UVB lighting in one of my tents. Anyone else?

I was gonna say, Dez you talk too much, but then I looked at mine and the gap's too narrow for criticism so I won't.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

^^^haha!!^^^

I have the same size tents as you. I'm not actually using them right now but have two of them.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody ever have heat issues in the winter with a 600w HPS (non-cooled)?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

I have both set up but only 1 light running right now. I'm potting up my rooted clones today and their mothers will be potted up in about a week and #2 will be fired up. It's magnetic as opposed to my digi but I hope to replace that soon.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anybody ever have heat issues in the winter with a 600w HPS (non-cooled)?


 Nope, but my exhaust is good. My winter issues were cold night temps/cold ground.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 24, 2012)

My tent is in the furnace room.
When it is cold outside, it is warm in the furnace room.
When it is a warm day for winter, it is cold in the furnace room. 
It has to do with the furnace running. 

I realized last year I was stunting my plants when it got cold and added seed mats under my plants.
Problem solved.


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 24, 2012)

Where has bassman havnt seen him on here for a bit


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

I am using parts of one of my tents to make a 2x4 veg tent in my room but the main structure is being stored above the room. I'm using magnetic right now too. My 600 is one of those Budget Gro deals, LOL
I miss the days of having multiple digital ballasts and a magnetic just sitting as a backup 
Maybe one day I'll be in a better position financially and will get back to having backup equipment.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Where has bassman havnt seen him on here for a bit


He just moved so he was gone for a bit. He's around now though, been posting on the other site a bit.


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 24, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anybody ever have heat issues in the winter with a 600w HPS (non-cooled)?


its like havin a 400,not to bad in a 4x4 youll be good,temps will prolly be low 80's with a gap for fresh air, would be better cooled tho get that reflector close to tops,it will also help u get perfect room temp 72-75,im runnin a 400 in a 2x4 with temps at 79 with door n window open


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello all! Long time lurker, first time poster here in the 6 double 0. This is easily the best thread on the site, and after the better part of 2 yrs, on and off, I have skimmed all 5 billion pages. It was like Moses wandering the desert making it this far, but here I am, and 38 yrs sooner! Ok, enough chit-chat, I know what you all want.... Pics!



Dec. 2008. First Grow to completion. Saw an idea for a grow box on this site and built one. 3 ft high outdoor storage box, bathroom light fixture, computer fan for exhaust, small fan for circulation and a handful of cfl's. Just bagseeds grown in MG soil and nutes. Lesson learned? Don't water with MG nutes EVERY TIME YOU WATER! Had some nasty rusty looking spots all over these bitches, but they finished, truely a *Miracle* grow. Ended up with just under 3 oz. dry from 2 plants... ok, semi dry, had those rookie ants in my pants and dried for about 4-5 days before jarring. Lesson learned? Lost over 2 oz.'s to mold.





Took some time off from growing, it's fun but can be exhausting. I relate it to time travel, you check on your plants for 5 min. then realize it's been a hour and a half. Anyways, the summer of '11 my buddy decided he was going to grow outdoors. lasted a month before he got paranoid so he brought it inside, in that same box, which we now had to cut a hole in the bottom of because the plant was too big. This plant started out as twins, wish I had a pic of it, two separate plants, one seed, one female so the other had to go. Still using MG organic soil and nutes. 1/2 strength, every 2-3 waterings, still burned the tips but it worked. Ended up with around an ounce, dried, cured, no mold!




Summer of '12. Same story as last year, friend started outside in June, by August it was peaking over his deck and he brought it inside under the cfl's. Until now these grows have been with bagseeds, this time an auto-flowering strain known as Speed Devil # 2. Ha, auto-flowering, good one. This one was about a foot taller then last year's so I had to rig the box on the sides to be able to raise it. The third time I raised it, the box fell and nearly decapitated her. Thankfully it just pulled her out of the dirt a little, been a month, still growing, no worries. After years of telling my friend the benefits of HID lights he broke down and got one. I recommended the 600, so 600 we now have. I built a new box...err tent with pvc and black and white poly. Heard storied of pvc gassing and hurting plants, no problems so far! Was going to build a 5x5x5 but the plant in the bucket is 4.5 ft, so I sacked up and went 5x5x7. Some bottom branches had to be cut due to lack of light while in the box. Still in progress, but I still got pics.



And that's it for now, hope I didn't bore you with this long post. Happy Growing!


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome Big Lil, looks like you been through some ups and downs. You have come to the right place, you'll soon be swimming in seas of colas, lol. Just don't listen to anything I say and you'll be fine!


----------



## ghb (Sep 24, 2012)

what about that deep blue that stinks of corn flakes d? or is it frosted shreddies?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2012)

Big lil duece... Now THAT is a first post!!! Welcome sir. Nice pics. Making my monday much more enjoyable. Bravo


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2012)

*NEW PAGE!!*!

okay ,some pics of the 600w mh and hps grow.


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks DST! Growing really is a live and learn process, and I've had plenty of learning. Each grow seems to get better the more I get a feel for how the plants react. Can't wait till this one finishes so I can start the next batch, now that I have the room for more that 2 tiny plants.


----------



## ghb (Sep 24, 2012)

i'm evil,

i'm eeeeviiiill!!

kitty looks like he found your stash man.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

no such cereal smell s in my weed I'll hav you know, keep yer engineered scents and E numbers,


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Sep 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Big lil duece... Now THAT is a first post!!! Welcome sir. Nice pics. Making my monday much more enjoyable. Bravo


Thanks! Glad I could help.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Nope, but my exhaust is good. My winter issues were cold night temps/cold ground.


That is why I am going to have the light period at night and the dark period during the day. My grow closet is within a garage and it does get kind of cold at night. But it doesn't really drop below 45 here much. And I am going to be lightweight insulating my grow closet anyways. So that is why I am more worried about the heat than the cold.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

ghb said:


> i'm evil,
> 
> i'm eeeeviiiill!!
> 
> kitty looks like he found your stash man.


evil cuteness.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2012)

I have to say right off the bat, with the blue and red bulbs, that the plants are look so much nicer?But with 1200 vs 1600, it's way cooler too.So I know that helps too.Will see how this grow goes.

Last one was not to good, due to much molasses, with great nutes.Got nute lock, big time, but didn't catch it, till the end

This run no molasses, and things look better.Some of the plants with no molasses are just so nice and green.


----------



## ghb (Sep 24, 2012)

sometimes less is more, i've done a complete grow using only two ingredients and that was in coco which is pretty inert. nine tenths of quality is keeping the plants healthy.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2012)

I can always tell when I'm working a lot because my plants show the lack of attention. The quality always drops to some degree.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats a kinda cat that could stroll past a chinese resturant staring out the chef.lol


----------



## BigL420 (Sep 24, 2012)

Got a question for the 600w club, what would you guys/girls recomend as far as running my exhaust and cooling system I have a radiant6 hood and a in line 6 inch duct boaster fan and like a good 25 feet worth of duct. I want to add a carbon fillter/fan combo but have nopt got it yet. Heres a pic of my fan and also some other fun pics lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 24, 2012)

anybody ever greenhouse grown super lemon haze from seed?

i wish i could get males of this thing, when i tried to breed it with a male of the deep blue the result was major hermage. bastards don't like sharing their genetics!.


----------



## ghb (Sep 24, 2012)

i have always found that when you use the fan to blow air through the lights my temps were lower, many people say this is wrong but it works ok for me. really up to you what order you do it in, it all works.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 24, 2012)

BigL420 said:


> Got a question for the 600w club, what would you guys/girls recomend as far as running my exhaust and cooling system I have a radiant6 hood and a in line 6 inch duct boaster fan and like a good 25 feet worth of duct. I want to add a carbon fillter/fan combo but have nopt got it yet. Heres a pic of my fan and also some other fun pics lol


I don't believe one of those inlines alone will be enough to cool a 600


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 24, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> looking great 600w crew.Just add a 600mh and hps 600w bulbs, for my new grow, and run a t5 or 400w for veg/mothers/clones.
> 
> Will get pics up and strains too.
> 
> So this will be my first grow with 2 600w with mh and hps too.



That's funny I just did the same thing, got a Sunmaster MH and a Ushio HPS.. 6 Seroious AK47 Popped, a Riserva Prevada OG Kush and a tester Bean from a local grower. Gonna start a journal soon.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 24, 2012)

I just swapped out my carbon filter in my tent.

I am a bit disgusted at all the crap on the outside of the filter.
For it to get there is has to go through my plants.

Well, fuck that shit. 

I bought a filter fan combo to feed clean air into the tent and I might put another small air purifier in the room. 
Done smoking dust on my weed.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 24, 2012)

dont even have a carbon filter


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Where has bassman havnt seen him on here for a bit


Im still here bro...just hella busy!!

Dez is right....

moving is hell when you have a back like mine and have to do it all yourself.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 24, 2012)

PLP 
View attachment 2348428

Outdoor Gang
View attachment 2348429

Trainwreck
View attachment 2348430

Hazeman G13 x Hash Plant, Mamadude x Cougar and DNA Pure Afghan. 
View attachment 2348431

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I might have to just dump all my plants and sprout beans. I have neglected my girls so bad during the move that they look like shit!! Ihave like 20 strains 5 of whick I have flowered and the others are ones I wanted to flower to find keepers. Ill be lucky if any clones root and make it at this point.
Most important ones I def dont want to lose are Plat OG, Grape kRush, C99 (fruit punch pheno). Those are the best keepers that I have grown so far.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2012)

PLP looks scrumptious FMILY


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2012)

WTFF (what the fucking fuck)

Seriously?!!?! Fuck the NFL man.

Happy monday peeps.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 24, 2012)

fuck mondays


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2012)

Evening sixxers. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 24, 2012)

like the motivational poster


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> WTFF (what the fucking fuck)
> 
> Seriously?!!?! Fuck the NFL man.
> 
> Happy monday peeps.


Go Seahawks lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2012)

Good to see you BC. How you been man?

Ha... I love mondays... guess it helps I don't have to go to work.

[youtube]z5C4_A_nrZw[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2012)

Doing alright Jig. Just checking in while i have internet access at work.

Some new pics in my thread.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

You will need at least a 5 or 6 inch fan to pull or push air with a carbon filter included.



BigL420 said:


> Got a question for the 600w club, what would you guys/girls recomend as far as running my exhaust and cooling system I have a radiant6 hood and a in line 6 inch duct boaster fan and like a good 25 feet worth of duct. I want to add a carbon fillter/fan combo but have nopt got it yet. Heres a pic of my fan and also some other fun pics lol


----------



## X13 (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah i have one of those inline fans, i need to spend another 200 on a proper 450cfm fan from germany, i figure the inline will maybe be ok with only a 400w metal halide in the cooltube, but im gunna have to get a proper fan for the 600

even working with the 400 and not overheating will be lucky

i got sidetracked trying to get a digi ballast without knowing about digi bulbs so i bought the bulbs then spent the cash for the ballast on other shit being a wanker, when i could have been set outright with buying two cheaper magnetic ballasts for around 150 rather than 260 around about a month ago at least, such bad planning

first timer blues, malnourished wallet muscle

"when me was a youth i used to spend ten pents, now what goes my man; i spend one pound"

[video=youtube;DfeSKQXx9LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfeSKQXx9LE[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

malnourished wallet muscle, I like that!!! lol.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)

PITFF Punch In The [email protected]%kin Face! Nuff said...


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like a bowl of hurt you.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

mmmmmm amber fuck you up juice. what went in duchie?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)

A mix of everything from my last harvest. Somewhere between an oz or two. Trim that is. I picked most of the decent bud out, but still, mostly the best trim only.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

BHO right? you use a big tube? that's a lot of trim for a honey bee lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)

nope. iso, 99%. I haven't tried BHO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

it's a faff on but the end product is rocketfuel, though by the looks of your ISO it is too.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)

Not bad so far. Gets me a step closer to harvest. Funny how we can enjoy such great product from scraps. Just like gravy!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2012)

Nothing is wasted. I use the stalks and roots for compost.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2012)

You've got to check out Breeders Boutique site. They have added several new strains and they look good.
http://breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/index.php?route=common/home

don't forget there is 50% off sale and the discount code is FALL50.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup, me too. I just brought my worm bin inside yesterday. Hopefully I didn't neglect them too long. We've had some cold nights lately. I've already been checking them out and plan on an order as soon a some folks I know cough up my coin. Hopefully before the sale, or not, doesn't matter.


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2012)

X13 said:


> yeah i have one of those inline fans, i need to spend another 200 on a proper 450cfm fan from germany, i figure the inline will maybe be ok with only a 400w metal halide in the cooltube, but im gunna have to get a proper fan for the 600
> 
> even working with the 400 and not overheating will be lucky
> 
> ...


i found that when i had a 400mh it blasted out nearly twice the heat that the 600w hps did, i'm sure dst has mentioned this in the past, worth noting


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> anybody ever greenhouse grown super lemon haze from seed?
> 
> i wish i could get males of this thing, when i tried to breed it with a male of the deep blue the result was major hermage. bastards don't like sharing their genetics!.


Nope only from cut, but I do love it! Try some colloidal silver spray. DST posted a how to in the club 600 breeder's showcase. Fixin to try it myself for some fem seeds soon! That doesn't look anything like my SLH though.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2012)

i love me some TPB, what does it involve?


----------



## matatan (Sep 25, 2012)

Estrella day0

Estrella day2
Estrella day5


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)

It's a live venue tour. Here's the facebook page. Not sure what the shows about, all I know is there's no show near me and that's not cool. They better just be keeping it a surprise. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/499735373370020/499856603357897/?comment_id=499862536690637&notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2012)

matatan said:


> Estrella day0
> View attachment 2349203
> Estrella day2View attachment 2349202
> Estrella day5View attachment 2349209



nice training, what are the genetics? not heard of that strain before


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

indeed, they do seem to produce a lot more heat. Or the one I did anyway.



ghb said:


> i found that when i had a 400mh it blasted out nearly twice the heat that the 600w hps did, i'm sure dst has mentioned this in the past, worth noting


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2012)

you are still running a mixture aren't you? i know you were running a crazy lighting schedule to compensate for heat i forget exactly what is was now, does an 8" cool it all?


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't run the 400 for a while, it's actually overkill in the space I have but that's another story. The 8 inch cools them all if the temp coming in is cold enough, but when it's summer and the o/d temp is 20+ I am basically colling it with hot air, lol. I'll probably fire it up over winter to keep temps up.

oh, and I am running the lights with just a 2 hour break on on them. So not a massive reduction in overall time (but no difference in yield!)


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2012)

ooh i love winter, it makes life sooo much easier. i'm loooking to ditch the air cooled lights the next opportunity i get, i just got too many of them to not use them sadly.


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a shot of last years unknown bagseed, because... Why not? 5 100w equiv. cfl's. Thinking of snappin' pics under the 6 this weekend. So until then...


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2012)

that's the attitude, don't be shy!.

looks like you got that seed out of a nice bag of smoke, done well under cfl.


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Sep 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> that's the attitude, don't be shy!.
> 
> looks like you got that seed out of a nice bag of smoke, done well under cfl.


Thanks! She vegged outdoors for a month before we put her inside. Fought off a round of spidermites early in flower, but they were exterminated and her foxtailing ass finished nicely.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 25, 2012)

DST said:


> I haven't run the 400 for a while, it's actually overkill in the space I have but that's another story. The 8 inch cools them all if the temp coming in is cold enough, but when it's summer and the o/d temp is 20+ I am basically colling it with hot air, lol. I'll probably fire it up over winter to keep temps up.
> 
> *oh, and I am running the lights with just a 2 hour break on on them*. So not a massive reduction in overall time (but no difference in yield!)


What do you mean by a 2 hour break? Run each one for 10 hours on an offset schedule so both lights are only on at the same time for the middle 8?


----------



## matatan (Sep 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> nice training, what are the genetics? not heard of that strain before


genetics is tga ace of spades, Estrella is her name


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

I mean that the cab is lit for 12 hours, but the lights run for 10


Dezracer said:


> What do you mean by a 2 hour break? Run each one for 10 hours on an offset schedule so both lights are only on at the same time for the middle 8?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2012)

LTLST Long Time Low Stress Training.


----------



## mikethegrower (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a question about the coverage of a 600w hps. I have a line of 5 600w lights with Silver Star air cooled hoods, they are over a 20ft long x 4ft wide screen. So each light is covering a 4x4 section of screen, just under 40w per square ft. Each light has 4 plants under it. Is the 600w going to do a good job for this? Thank you


----------



## ghb (Sep 26, 2012)

of course it is. now show us pics or we will all call you a liar!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, for sure. I want to see this python of 600's


----------



## mikethegrower (Sep 26, 2012)

ghb said:


> of course it is. now show us pics or we will all call you a liar!


I'll put up some pics tonight. Hoping to get some advice and tips since this is my first grow. Thanks


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2012)

mikethegrower said:


> I'll put up some pics tonight. Hoping to get some advice and tips since this is my first grow. Thanks


Wow. Pretty ambitious mike. Good luck. Lot's of guys will be happy to help here. I think you're good with that. What are you using to cool those?


----------



## mikethegrower (Sep 26, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Wow. Pretty ambitious mike. Good luck. Lot's of guys will be happy to help here. I think you're good with that. What are you using to cool those?


I have a 700cfm fan pulling air thru the hoods. Seems ok so far, only 1.5 deg. far. difference between 1st and last light


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 26, 2012)

That's going to be a massive fucking bed of buds...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> That's going to be a massive fucking bed of buds...


I was looking at some of my old pics yesterday and I was jealous of myself back then, LOL. There were multiple 40"x40" beds of buds in my room back then between my tents and my open grows and there was a 4x8 scrog (but it didn't ever fill in like I'd hoped). I'm wishing I could do that again. Just so I can tend to the fields of green and purple.

And then there were these girls after I shrunk the 4x8 down to 4x6 with the 1K on a mover:


----------



## mikethegrower (Sep 26, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> That's going to be a massive fucking bed of buds...


I hope so!


----------



## Trousers (Sep 26, 2012)

ghb said:


> i found that when i had a 400mh it blasted out nearly twice the heat that the 600w hps did, i'm sure dst has mentioned this in the past, worth noting


Same with me. My 400 MH is WAY hotter than my 600 watt HPS. 
My 12 bulb T5 (636 watts) is slightly cooler than my 600 watt HPS.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2012)

Ideally, I would have said 3x3 (or 1metre squared) for each 600. But I think it'll work out fine all the same. You may find your plants leaning into the middle. Good luck with it.

Peace, DST



mikethegrower said:


> I have a question about the coverage of a 600w hps. I have a line of 5 600w lights with Silver Star air cooled hoods, they are over a 20ft long x 4ft wide screen. So each light is covering a 4x4 section of screen, just under 40w per square ft. Each light has 4 plants under it. Is the 600w going to do a good job for this? Thank you


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2012)

It's all about the Ceramic metal halide. Runs pretty cool. Put my 400 cmh in today, been running about an hour and the cab hasn't heated up a degree. fyi, it's not being aircooled. I think I'm gonna run the 400 cmh along with the 1000 hps this run. I want GIANT BUDS!!!!

You guys don't think 1400w is too much for a 2' x 3' closet do you?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2012)

Would be a close approximation of the brightness of a sunny day. 
Hope you've all been well.
I've been lurking, but staying current with the happenings. 
The wife rented one of the theaters in a local theater pub cineplex for a private bigscreen showing of "Pulp Fiction" and a complimentary dinner with dessert.
So I had a pepperoni pizza, a rootbeer, and a banana split sundae.

We had to provide our own DVD of the movie, and they had to contact Mirimax to get permission to show the movie in a non-public showing. And since there was so few in the audience (just us two) they also waived the licensing fee they normally charge ($250).
Had never saw it on a full-sized screen, so it was kind of kool.
And the food was decent. 
Then I had a double chocolate fudge cake at home that I finished in 4 pieces like a true pig.

I'll post pics of the Extrema seedlings later.
I put two of them (the biggest two) into the flowering closet.
Makes for a bit more room on the vegging shelf for the remaining smaller ones, and will allow for a good overlap in the flowering closet.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have finally decided to pay the premium for Azatrol, since mites have defeated me, and Flourimite doesnt even work. The bottle says .5 to 1 oz per gallon every 7-10 days.
Is this how everyone else uses it? I thought u needed to spray every 3 days with most pesticides?

Sounds like I can use it in my res if I go hydro as well. This sounds more effective than a run-off drench or a spray.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2012)

Doobie... that's one of the most awesome things I have ever heard of. Your wife really is like mine. Too good to be true. (if only they knew we were bachelors who tell tall tales of our mythical wives) That is super duper trooper cool (channeling DAT tonight?). I remembered the first time I saw pulp fiction was in a hotel room with my parents, my mom was sleeping on one bed, and me and my dad sat on the other one watching pulp fiction at a really really loud volume. Strange trip that was, but at least we saw a good movie. Not sure why but the scene with bruce willis and his girlfriend in the hotel room is always the part that sticks with me.

That's really cool.

Damn bassman. You brought the mites with you? I'd say your best bet to get rid of mites was to just scrap everything and move, but seems like that didn't work either. Sucks.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2012)

ferti-lome Triple Action Plus ll
1 tablespoon per half gallon and spray every 3 days for 9 days
completely organic and you can spray until harvest


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Doobie... that's one of the most awesome things I have ever heard of. Your wife really is like mine. Too good to be true. (if only they knew we were bachelors who tell tall tales of our mythical wives) That is super duper trooper cool (channeling DAT tonight?). I remembered the first time I saw pulp fiction was in a hotel room with my parents, my mom was sleeping on one bed, and me and my dad sat on the other one watching pulp fiction at a really really loud volume. Strange trip that was, but at least we saw a good movie. Not sure why but the scene with bruce willis and his girlfriend in the hotel room is always the part that sticks with me.
> 
> That's really cool.
> 
> Damn bassman. You brought the mites with you? I'd say your best bet to get rid of mites was to just scrap everything and move, but seems like that didn't work either. Sucks.


I was neglecting them and didnt realize how bad they were when I brought em. I really had high hopes for these strains!! I have some in the cloner to try to salvage some.


curious old fart said:


> ferti-lome Triple Action Plus ll
> 1 tablespoon per half gallon and spray every 3 days for 9 days
> completely organic and you can spray until harvest
> 
> ...


Ill get some of that COF thanx


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 26, 2012)

ive been lurking, until that perfect comment comes to me, puffing on some chem dawg and LA confidential


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2012)

I smoked some old jarred bubba from a yr ago, and man am I HIGH as F**K!! This old Bubba may have lost some of its sweetness in flavor that came in around6 months curing, but its way stronger than ever before!


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally finished with my trimming. What a ball ache it is, lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 27, 2012)

Agreed man anyone that actually likes to sit there and trim must have there heads checked out my next upgrade will be for a spin pro or something equivelant to help trimming thats fo damn sho..
Anyhow hope yall been good man still havent seen whodat but then again didnt look back so far i hope hes all good man..
I do have a 6 hundo still burning so i will have some pix do throw down with yall unless u all are willing to adopt me and my 1k into the 6 hundo club but like i said i still got one burning so heres a lil 6 hundy action for the pervs!
Also these are 12/12 clones just rooted and thrown into flower cause i had an opening glad i did!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 27, 2012)

I find trimming therapeutic, spent a good hour or so chopping my cheese the other night, hopefully close to 3oz off it


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

Nom nom nom nom....





woof woof woof





deep blue





looking rather empty.





these are all deep blues





Like Zulu's, thousand of em!





















shwag





not shwag






peace 6ers.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2012)

cracking stuff, what's next in the shelves?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 27, 2012)

Amazing D, how many you take in total?


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

9 plants...er I mean 5, lol.

And there will be DOG, EXo, Livers, that are already about a week or two into flower, they will go in. Then when the Deep Blue is finished, I will germ some Blue Pits and start a whole new adventure.


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2012)

nice harvest dst, i best the stinky room is living up to it's name isn't it?.

you mean when the deep blue is finished?, you're not growing blue dream are you?

speaking of blue dream, i got a free seed with my last order and i'm looking forward to growing it, i love super silver and i love blueberry so it should be sweet.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 27, 2012)

DST said:


> 9 plants...er I mean 5, lol.
> 
> And there will be DOG, EXo, Livers, that are already about a week or two into flower, they will go in. Then when the Blue dream is finished, I will germ some Blue Pits and start a whole new adventure.


wow, wow, wow???blue pits?? That would be a big hit with the pit dog lovers Where's this strain?


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

I was reading on the ukgrowers i think about blue dream and had it in my head, lol. old man. And the stinky doth stinketh!


ghb said:


> nice harvest dst, i best the stinky room is living up to it's name isn't it?.
> 
> you mean when the deep blue is finished?, you're not growing blue dream are you?
> 
> speaking of blue dream, i got a free seed with my last order and i'm looking forward to growing it, i love super silver and i love blueberry so it should be sweet.





209 Cali closet grower said:


> wow, wow, wow???blue pits?? That would be a big hit with the pit dog lovers Where's this strain?


The strain is going to strart getting put through it's paces. It's in F1 format at the moment so there will be a few ran and put through their exercises
It's a cross of a Male Deep Blue pheno that has been used in a few projects, called Jake Blues. And that was crossed into the DOG. Something for the future.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 27, 2012)

D, that first pic reminds me of an old tree growing around a fence. Edit: now that I look closer, this particular image appears to be a digital confection.







As for the rest, well, just stellar. The master at work.


----------



## toddzilla (Sep 27, 2012)

Doobie, that was a real cool idea your wife came up with. I watched Pulp Fiction a couple weeks ago. Jigfresh, I might have been embarrased watching it with my parents, at least in a couple of scenes.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah shnk that fence would have been pulled up with the tree growing over time. Wild though how trees and such grow around things. I've had my plants do funny things with the screen sometimes, nothing too cool though.

t-zillla, if mom wasn't asleep it wouldn't have worked out. A few times both of us looked over to make sure she was still out because we probably would have gotten in trouble for watching such junk lol.

Lovely buds D. Love the Zulu nation clad in green.

Here's a couple pics of my plants. Sad little things. If anyone, for any reason, needs their plants to be held in suspended animation for a few weeks at a time, send them over here and I'll hook you up. Think I should flip soon, LOL. And yeah, if you look close enough, there is a single little root in the 3rd picture. Only 3 plants have any roots at all. sigh


----------



## Trousers (Sep 27, 2012)

ghb said:


> nice harvest dst, i best the stinky room is living up to it's name isn't it?.
> 
> you mean when the deep blue is finished?, you're not growing blue dream are you?
> 
> speaking of blue dream, i got a free seed with my last order and i'm looking forward to growing it, i love super silver and i love blueberry so it should be sweet.




I grew Blue Dream the time before last. It grew like crazy, sucked up nutes and produced like a champ. 
It is strong and long lasting. Fat buds, no mold, a winner.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 27, 2012)

12/12 Purple Haze, defoliated at week 4 of flower, Jarring up today.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2012)

Marijuana plants. Various stuff, Im not sure what it all is  Record keeping keeping can have its uses!


































































The only things I use to grow with. I got caught up recently with a bunch of free samples and Ill be damned if I didnt stunt my shit by over nuting.
My soil mix can take me halfway through flower or more. My way is cheap, it works, and I only have to use plain water 90% of the time.


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2012)

i'm coming round to the fact that outdoor plants just look so much happier than indoors. don't get me wrong your indoor girls look amazing too, i just love the pink pistils though!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2012)

ghb said:


> i found that when i had a 400mh it blasted out nearly twice the heat that the 600w hps did, i'm sure dst has mentioned this in the past, worth noting





DST said:


> indeed, they do seem to produce a lot more heat. Or the one I did anyway.





Trousers said:


> Same with me. My 400 MH is WAY hotter than my 600 watt HPS.
> My 12 bulb T5 (636 watts) is slightly cooler than my 600 watt HPS.


Arr fuck.....i was hopin my 600w hps was gunna be hotter then the 400mh im runnin now, with my new setup temps were barely reachin 20c with this cold snap had to run my fan at half speed an turn the hood fan off an run the de-humidifier to heat it up at the mo, was hopin the 600w was gunna sort it out lol i flip on the wknd an think im gunna run the 400 for a week in flower then switch to the 6 or would you lot just switch straight away? its a dual spec hps.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2012)

Run them both especially if you need the heat!


----------



## adam soza (Sep 27, 2012)

Running two tents a 600 MH for veg. and a 600w HPS for flower each in separate 5x5 tents. My first grow. What's up with the 600 club?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 27, 2012)

adam soza said:


> Running two tents a 600 MH for veg. and a 600w HPS for flower each in separate 5x5 tents. My first grow. *What's up with the 600 club?*


What do you mean? If you're asking because you'd like to post there, go for it. Everyone is welcome there and we all love to see everyone's setups.


----------



## backyardagain (Sep 27, 2012)

pics soon to come. so far its been about a month of veg with the 600w, got 4 different strains going. going for a 6 week veg all around 8-9 week flower so all should come down at around the same time.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 27, 2012)

Can't forget you 600 guys!! I've chopped and she's drying slowly  I went 53 days on Jack skunk
Hope all you guys are doin awesome!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 27, 2012)

love the last pic


----------



## duchieman (Sep 27, 2012)

.........


----------



## duchieman (Sep 27, 2012)

Impressive plant flowa. I want to know how you topped her. I count 4 really tight nodes there? Was it topped above the 4th? Also, did you do anymore after that? If so, details please. Thanks.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Arr fuck.....i was hopin my 600w hps was gunna be hotter then the 400mh im runnin now, with my new setup temps were barely reachin 20c with this cold snap had to run my fan at half speed an turn the hood fan off an run the de-humidifier to heat it up at the mo, was hopin the 600w was gunna sort it out lol i flip on the wknd an think im gunna run the 400 for a week in flower then switch to the 6 or would you lot just switch straight away? its a dual spec hps.





supchaka said:


> Run them both especially if you need the heat!


I concur, RUN BOTH!!!!



adam soza said:


> Running two tents a 600 MH for veg. and a 600w HPS for flower each in separate 5x5 tents. My first grow. What's up with the 600 club?


Whats Up, Weed is what's up bru!!! Welcome to the 6doubleOgey.



Dezracer said:


> What do you mean? If you're asking because you'd like to post there, go for it. Everyone is welcome there and we all love to see everyone's setups.


Exactly Dez!



backyardagain said:


> pics soon to come. so far its been about a month of veg with the 600w, got 4 different strains going. going for a 6 week veg all around 8-9 week flower so all should come down at around the same time.


Sweet like little kittens! lol.



flowamasta said:


> Can't forget you 600 guys!! I've chopped and she's drying slowly  I went 53 days on Jack skunk
> Hope all you guys are doin awesome!!!


Timber!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Counting the rings, find any fossils?



duchieman said:


> Impressive plant flowa. I want to know how you topped her. I count 4 really tight nodes there? Was it topped above the 4th? Also, did you do anymore after that? If so, details please. Thanks.


Thank you please!



MORGEN!!!!! HET IS VRIJDAG JONGENS!!!!!! woop woop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

Lekker Bru!

excellent friday pr0n 6ers


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Can't forget you 600 guys!! I've chopped and she's drying slowly  I went 53 days on Jack skunk
> Hope all you guys are doin awesome!!!


small word i see as i to have that same clothes hanger/airer and it does a pukka job doubling up as a drying rack, mrs wasnt keen tho wen i nicked it for the weekor so needed haha.
oh and great looking buds


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

funny, my wife knows where to look for things from the kitchen if she can't find them. They are either in the greenhouse or the stinky room, lol....


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2012)

nice man always inpress


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

So with most of the cab cleared I was checking in on the Deep Blues and the bloody hygrometer was pointing at 70%. Now I is stupid sometimes, but not that stupid. It was no way 70% in there. So I got the digital one we have in our living room and sure as eggs are eggs, it was at 48%, lol. So for a while I thought I was growing at nearly 70% humidity. It was driving me mad, I had the dehumidifier on 100%, lol. What a doughnut.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

Update:

Cleaned up downstairs:






Moved Deep Blues upstairs:






Potted up whatever needed it:











And stuck em inside:Couple of DOGs, Couple of Livers, and a couple of Cheese.





















Recycled the old dirt, conditioned it and have left it to sit. Will give it a water and then it'll be ready for the dog clones that are in the veg tent just chilling. MH is getting put on in there and they will be vegged for a week or so and then added to the posse.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

my god the cab's empty  not seen it like that before. these the few that started flowering outside aye.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

any of the 6ers a member on the seed depot?


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

aye, they are the ones from outside, but they are all in 18 litre pots so the 5 of them (I am legal now, lmfao) will be cool. Plus I got the puppie pound in the background waiting and anticipating, not to mention the two fat slags outside.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2012)

Southern Charm
First test grow of five had four ladies and the structure was straight with little side branching, except for one which was Christmas tree like. This group of 12 has 7 that look as if they have been fimmed or topped and I haven't done that.






the heri mom had the trait and seems to have passed it along.

peace
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

scroggers delight cof. nice


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys... it's fRiday! as if you didn't know. Had a question for the dirt people. My buddy just harvested the plants I gave him in the 3 gal super soil. What is done with that soil now? I got no idea, do you put it in your rose garden? Throw it off the side of the road? Put it in the trash? Re-use? What?

Thanks.

And for any interested fdd posted in the help me help fdd thread.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2012)

I try to deplete my soil by the end of the grow so I know it's not full of nutes. Then I re-use it back with a 50/50 mix of new soil. I re-add my bone and blood meal. As far as super soil goes, id probably mix it back in a little weaker. If I hav too much old soil I just throw it into the garden area


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to toss it but hang on to it now for my backyard gardens. I have tried reusing it before but only did it a couple of times and I can't remember now why I stopped doing that.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't shared much pr0n lately so, here goes:
Some Dog that is just starting flower and the Dog Momma that is a couple of weeks in.




















12/12 from seed Blue Wonder after pulling males and such.





12/12 from seed Cheese Surprise that's coming to the end of it's cycle soon.





Some Dog in veg.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

Good day everyone. It's down to the crunch for me with my suit and I'm a wee bit stressed, not because I'm impatient, but as usual the wolves are knocking at the door a tad too soon. Always a day late and a dollar short. 

Anyway, everyone looks grand today. Nice harvest DST. Cof, I had a few do that too. Pretty sure it was the Heri/Extremas. They grew real nice though. My soil mix I do like supchaka, sort of. I recycle it and reamend it as I go, excess in the garden or heap in the back. 

I am looking for some advice this morning. I've got a couple of dozen plants, in 18oz party cups, that were topped about 3 weeks ago and are now getting crowded in my cabinet. I want to get them sexed but don't know if I should do it in these cups. I'm starting to worry they're getting root bound. I don't have small enough pots, 2 to 3L, and enough of them to pot up, and anything I do have will never fit that many in my tent. So, I'm wondering if it will be ok for 7 to 10 days more while I put them under my 600 and keep them well watered and fed or, should I go out and get the pots and pot up? 

Thanks.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2012)

From seed my plants don't go more than 3 weeks in a party cup and they're certainly ready by then, my soil doesn't fall apart. Me personally I'd probably flip them and transplant as they sex.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2012)

You bring up a good point too. Plants that size under a 600 in small cups may need double waterings too


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

supchaka said:


> From seed my plants don't go more than 3 weeks in a party cup and they're certainly ready by then, my soil doesn't fall apart. Me personally I'd probably flip them and transplant as they sex.


 I usually do as well but I topped these right down to the 2nd or 3rd nodes and they needed time to recoup. If I had the right pots I'd have no problem TPing them, even if they could be males, just to make sure they continue on the right path.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

I put the Blue Wonder plants in 12/12 while still in party cups and up potted the keepers after they showed sex. Well, most have shown sex so far but there's a couple in there that look great but still haven't shown. I up potted those anyway because I was sure they'd be root bound any day now and they all had a pretty solid root structure in the cups when I took them out. They could have stayed a little longer without any trouble though is what I decided after seeing the roots, maybe a week.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

Going from what I've seen of party cup grows, they're watered a couple of times a day and fed consistently and they do well. Shouldn't make a big difference in a week or so, so I think I'll do what you guys suggest and switch them over and pot up as they show. I think I'm going to make a couple of changes in the future and get some pots I've been eyeballing. Well, I better get my other ballast hooked up. Thanks guys.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2012)

Check out my weed warrior. He's all "Come at me bro!" Lol


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

Right on Duchie. A while ago I bought some pots that are really meant for hydro but they're square and make better use of space. I have fit a ton of them in my 40"x40" tents in the past and use the propagation trays as drip trays since they're the same shape. I cram 8 in a tray to start out and then after the males are culled there's some wiggle room for the plants. They're 5.5"x5.5"x6" tall and seem to work really well for 12/12 from seed or clone. They're big enough to veg for a couple of weeks and then flower too.

I'm pretty sure I've over 30 in a tent at a time using those before.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

I know what you mean. Everything I find around here are your typical plastic pots and I find them too shallow. I'd like some nice square rose containers that are taller/deeper. Along the lines of what DST and Highlander have going. I CAN find them, if I'm willing to buy a pallet. Anyone want to go in on one with me? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2012)

ghb said:


> i'm coming round to the fact that outdoor plants just look so much happier than indoors. don't get me wrong your indoor girls look amazing too, i just love the pink pistils though!


The pink pistils is a genetic trait found in the PLP. They show indoor as well as outdoor.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

I have seen some like that at the place where I bought mine. They have 3-4 sizes of them there and they're not expensive. 

How many come in a pallet? 

If it's some crazy amount, I'd be willing to pick up however many you want and send them to you instead. Just let me know and I'll take care of it for you and you can just reimburse me once you get them. 
It really wouldn't be a big deal I don't think. I'll have to see what it would cost to send them to you of course but let em know. I can swing by there this weekend when I run to my brother's place.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2012)

A pallet of containers has to be in the 100's if not 1000's!

edit 5gal pots= 288 to a pallet


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2012)

What up 600w crew hope your weekend is awesome!Just siting here with my pound of weed, smoking like: in old gas freight train.Blowing smoke








[video=youtube;XZmtM-GI1Pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZmtM-GI1Pc&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

that's an insane amount, LOL


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> that's an insane amount, LOL


lol you ain't lying !


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> can't run dry!


That's funny but I was referring to the 288 buckets, LOL

Wish I was sitting on an elbow right now....


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

very interested to see how these develop. cheers for sharing mate.


curious old fart said:


> Southern Charm
> First test grow of five had four ladies and the structure was straight with little side branching, except for one which was Christmas tree like. This group of 12 has 7 that look as if they have been fimmed or topped and I haven't done that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I have seen some like that at the place where I bought mine. They have 3-4 sizes of them there and they're not expensive.
> 
> How many come in a pallet?
> 
> ...





supchaka said:


> A pallet of containers has to be in the 100's if not 1000's!
> 
> edit 5gal pots= 288 to a pallet


Yeah, I figured one gallon would be about 500. Thanks for the offer Dez, I really appreciate it, but experience tells me that shipping will make it not worth it. I'm sure I can find somewhere around here I can get some.

Ok guys, I have some news and you're the first I want to share with. I just got off the phone with my lawyer, who called me on a Friday night, and it's a *Done Fucking Deal!!! *Insurance company made their final offer, after he urged me not to take the last one, and he got me that little extra. I don't know how to explain how I feel right now. I don't want to say for sure yet, but Cannabis Cup is a reality now and needs some serious consideration. 


*Booyaaaaa!*


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats duchie. Really stoked for you.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Jig. I just went a fixed up a real nice bowl of that Kush I bought. Wish it was mine, but oh well. 

This is what my wife and I were looking at when the call came in.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!

those are some beautiful pups too!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

Mom and dad are real nice too. Just one of the things we'd like to get back in our lives. We know we want mastiff but we wanted smaller than English this time, so we though Bull Mastiff. Just easier to take around with you, particularly getting in and out of a car. These French Mastiffs are right along the same lines so maybe...I'm not one for making dogs aggressive, or anything like that, but just the sound of a large dog behind the door, and people knowing it's behind the door, will give me some peace of mind again.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2012)

damn got fuck with today by the cops!Just stop me and a friend.For nothing!and mean nothing??Said'' he was just doing his job''?After I gave him my id, and I asked why he stopped us ''3 times'' I asked punk ass cop ''why'', but when I did the first time: it went south for me!Cop was calling me a drunk, said he was going to give me breathalyzer test?But after he said that two times, something told me to just stop talking, plus I was high as fuck!So if I did do the bs breath test it would of been 0.0.Then he would be like== WHAT YOU On.

All I was doing was getting my son home from school.This was his first time walking half way home.
So I was a little up set, with this punk ass shit.From the two cops.They keep asking what's wrong with me and I told them why I was getting upset--but they weren't hearing that though.

Cop called me a dumb ass drunk for going the wrong way to get my son''he said!!''I just looked at him and walk the way I needed to get my son, as I knew where he would be, lol cop looked all dumb when he seen me with my kid right there.Bitch didn't look at me and just turned the other way and walked off. 

Well that was part of my day.Time to smoke.

Glad he didn't see my med card ![video=youtube;WiX7GTelTPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiX7GTelTPM[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha, used to bump that song!

@ Duchie - I know what you mean about people being intimidated just by the sound of big dogs. My brother's dog is a big baby but looks and sounds like he'd do some damage if you decided to try something. He likes to watch everyone in the room from the side too so people usually keep their eye on him like they think he might jump up at any second or something. He's a good boy though and loves kids, smaller the better for him too. Kind of like a 170lb teddy bear.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2012)

We were just having that conversation about our younger Mastiff. He would bark and sound all aggressive like, but if people only knew how scared, or how far back from the door he really was when they were knocking.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

SeedleSs gave me a nug he got from a buddy of his of some Banana Wonder and I have to say it is probably the most dense nug I've ever had. I pulled a couple of pieces off from the bottom and when I dropped it back into the little jar it made a thud sound, LOL.

Nice taste and high so I'm looking forward to growing out the seeds I have of it.

I'll try to remember to get a pic of it when I hit it up next time. Killer looking stuff


----------



## dwight smokum (Sep 28, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> 12/12 Purple Haze, defoliated at week 4 of flower, Jarring up today.


 do you mean total defoliation or what?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> ]Haha, used to bump that song![/B]
> 
> @ Duchie - I know what you mean about people being intimidated just by the sound of big dogs. My brother's dog is a big baby but looks and sounds like he'd do some damage if you decided to try something. He likes to watch everyone in the room from the side too so people usually keep their eye on him like they think he might jump up at any second or something. He's a good boy though and loves kids, smaller the better for him too. Kind of like a 170lb teddy bear.


yup!Sorry for the long bs, but glad I got the 600w crew to vent too.Love how we can just talk on here with out no bs, and *where all just one here*


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys... just sayin' hey for a min here. Been super busy, buy don't worry... I'm still lurking.

No baby yet... sublexed my shoulder today like an idiot, though. That feels great.

Love you guys.



Bobo


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2012)

No worries. Most of us here have had our share (some have had more than their share) of run ins with the popo. I had one I posted about on here a while ago. I had my daughter in the car and they didn't realize it for a few minutes but I made sure they knew before it was all over by saying something like, "and you wonder why kids these days have a negative opinion of law enforcement" or something like that anyway. 

I got looks from both idiots and they let me go on my way. I have since made sure my kids don't view them negatively though because I don't want them to think they can't ask one for help if they ever need it, you know?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 28, 2012)

blackrose X (C4xcaseband)



*i found a seed on the picnic table at the park, gunna see if i can get it to germ.


----------



## wally nutter (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CZ2olQxOJsw]http://youtu.be/CZ2olQxOJsw[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

Chickens indeed. Hello Wally.


----------



## X13 (Sep 28, 2012)

hey guys i found a cool video a while ago of this magnetic ring you can make out of placing an odd number of north south magnets in a ring and apparently when you leave one magnet out it causes a magnetic vortex you can use to make things rotate within the ring of magnets

i want to build one, but i have seen forums where they say it needs a slight movement to continue spinning things inside of it, but i figured if you placed some magnets on another ring inside it pushing out against the vortex ring it might work, I am ordering some magnets soon to try it out, just something cool to do with free energy

maybe oneday we can make all our own power in a green way for all these 600w bulbs hey  here is the video

[video=youtube;GHN-Nr61IDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHN-Nr61IDI[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Sep 29, 2012)

create perpetual motion and the world will drastically change


----------



## X13 (Sep 29, 2012)

I believe it to be possible, magnets don't really stop making stable force for a real long time, it's not against physics, they have the energy within them held fast

some guy pointed four hard drive magnets at each coil of a 4 coil motor of a computer fan and it spins on its own, you should see the comments, people freak out over something so simple, they want it crushed almost, it's insane, here is the video

[video=youtube;7PDeK6rprA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PDeK6rprA4[/video]

I believe these things only to produce motion for a few thousand years perhaps, if one was made properly with a few billion dollars and made to last, the thing is no machine will last the span of the universe, but they can last for thousands of years


----------



## budolskie (Sep 29, 2012)

well they been on 12/12 for 9 days now just giv a feed i will put sum pics my critical clones on in few hours, what yous thing of these so far for stretch as i have had them tied down


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2012)

Saturday pr0n.










peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2012)

Me likey likey sat pron yumminess


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 29, 2012)

duchieman said:


> .........





duchieman said:


> Impressive plant flowa. I want to know how you topped her. I count 4 really tight nodes there? Was it topped above the 4th? Also, did you do anymore after that? If so, details please. Thanks.





DST said:


> I concur, RUN BOTH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol  well when i put the clone in, i top her straight away, right down to the main bottom branches, doesn't matter if it's an even number, i just whack it down to suit preference and any training during the first couple of weeks to help spread her arms out... ( i tie my branches with a simple wire/hook technique (LST) to the sides of the pot to create the 'octopus effect' Combining this with having my light at the maximum position of the tent i position my plants height with foam blocks to 'just' the right height to increase her stretch and set her size and stance before she begins to flower. I have the lamp about 1 metre from the top of the plant during week 1,2,3 veg then i will slowly remove foam blocks until stretch is complete and i have finished scrogging through my net. I veg for 29-29 days and so far my strains have all flowered at around 49-55 days.
At around week 3 veg and 3-4 days in i top each growing tip ( Bud/mains and secondaries ) and i clone the so-be Cola tips, i will take 3-4 nodes off the Main Cola tips and use these for future use.... (Check my link) I have 2 growing now over 8 weeks old in a small flower pot until i get some new equipment. I wait 3-5 days and then flower when she has fully recovered and filled her positions. I sometimes further train during the first week or so during flowering to help heads go a certain direction once they begin to grow fat and heavy.

I hope that is a good answer  i have plenty of bud porn in my current thread, sub up if you all like, everyones welcome my yield numbers will be coming up in a few days.



mad dog bark said:


> small word i see as i to have that same clothes hanger/airer and it does a pukka job doubling up as a drying rack, mrs wasnt keen tho wen i nicked it for the weekor so needed haha.
> oh and great looking buds


ha lol, i like that  It served it's purpose to hang my buds, i always run out of room to hang the big ones, and this time i had little issues!. Next time i won't be moving the rack while heads are on it!. Bit heavier than i thought and felt waaaaay to risky...... too baked from handling skunk for 3 days.

Thanx everyone for their input! be cool to see some newbs in my thread  1 more round of Jack herer x Skunk coming up. and i'm miiiiiiiles in front, she's going to be a biiiig girl. Air-cooled and maybe trying a new lamp/ballast combo.


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, to keep with the flow of Saturday naughtiness...
Speed Devil #2 (non auto-ing auto-flower).


----------



## duchieman (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry guys. I've got nothing that mature yet. Thanks for that explanation flowa and I will get by your thread soon. 

Got a question for you UK guys. I'm looking into some things and I'm planning on flying to London for a day or two before flying into the Dam for CC25. Anyone know what the best way to do that is. Train and ferry? Plane? I'll pay a little more for some scenery and photo ops I wouldn't get on a plane, but if it's a lot more than a flight then I'd rather just get there. 

Thanks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2012)

Train from london to belgium (eurostar), then im guessing theres probably a train between belgium n holland?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 29, 2012)

I found one, Dutch Flyer, a train, ferry, train deal, that looks really reasonable. 40 pounds or so. I'd seen the Eurostar as well but didn't price it yet. The ferry ride sounds appealing to me as a tourist so I'm leaning that way. What's the deal travelling country to country in Europe. Is there customs and such at each border or do you travel freely?


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2012)

You will need ya passport to cross boarders Duchie


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 29, 2012)

Saturday pr0n is always good for the pr0n-a-holics

PLP
View attachment 2354495View attachment 2354496

Double Bubble seeds are almost bursting out
View attachment 2354497

Mamadude drowning in Ice water and darkness. 
View attachment 2354499
View attachment 2354498

Have a good weekend Sixers and be safe

Peace

FM


----------



## duchieman (Sep 29, 2012)

So you wouldnt want to be carryng then. Im getting on the passport this week.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn don't grow weed at the end of a the street.Can smell my outdoor, 3 houses down.Not good...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2012)

duchieman said:


> So you wouldnt want to be carryng then. Im getting on the passport this week.


U were suppsed to do that weeks ago when we talked about it, u pothead. Me and the mrs were looking at the hook of holland ferry type thing but that's probably more complicateed than u wanted. Easy jet has specials for like 29 pounds from ldn to amsterdam. Jsut beware duch. It can be tough to get to and from london to the surrounding airports without paying more on a cab than u did on the flight.

I've done the trip u are talking about 3 times now I think if u want any more advice.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Club 600, I know I pop in and out at weird times, and for weird periods, sometimes a single post, sometimes I stay around and chat, but I still love the 6 all the same. I have a question or maybe a few if I think of some along the way. So anyway... Does anyone have any experience with Connoisseur Genetics? I am checking out their beans, and am undecided, and figured I would ask in here if anyone had grown out any. They look to have some nice genetics, just like any other seed bank you can only take so much from pics and descriptions and you just gotta grow em to see. Would love to see some pics, Im looking at The White S1, White Jones, Chemmy Jones, or Purple Cheddar. I want something that yields great, tastes great, and punches you in the face. Ive been growing too many kush varieties, and while you generally get quality out of them, yield is average, and taste is great but little variation between phenotypes and kush varieties. I dont think I will ever give up my Grapefruit Krush (Grapefruit x Bubba Kush). It the best medical strain I have ever encountered personally. Yield is good, taste is great, and medical properties for my specific ailment are incredible. Actually any suggestions for strains with the previously mentioned attributes that I am searching for would be appreciated. I should also mention, Im looking for indica dom plants, but they dont have to be almost pure indica 8 weekers or anything, up to 10 I can work with. But info on Connoisseur Genetics is what Im mainly after. Thanks and take care Club 600.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2012)

You can get a deal on great genetics from Breeders Boutique
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
discount code is FALL50 for a 50% discount


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you COF. But I need fems unfortunately. I just dont have the setup I used to and dont have the room to pick out males from females. I know the Dog is fem but Ive grown that before, but got a straight up male from what was supposed to be fem seeds. I also grew seeds from the headband that was used to breed the Dog, and that thing hermed worse than anything Ive ever seen before. But I was warned it was a possibility. Dank bud, but full of seeds. I wish I had known how to make BHO then like I do know, would have made some great wax.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> U were suppsed to do that weeks ago when we talked about it, u pothead. Me and the mrs were looking at the hook of holland ferry type thing but that's probably more complicateed than u wanted. Easy jet has specials for like 29 pounds from ldn to amsterdam. Jsut beware duch. It can be tough to get to and from london to the surrounding airports without paying more on a cab than u did on the flight.
> 
> I've done the trip u are talking about 3 times now I think if u want any more advice.


 I know, I know, but honestly I wasn't sure I would be able to fit it into my budget but I have a lawyer who pleaded that I don't take the second to last offer, so I didn't, and because of that I can now fit it in. I'll be driving into our local Big Smoke and head straight to the passport office and do it in person. Still gives me lots of time. That's as long as I can find a couple of people who will stand up for my character....Maybe I should hang back on getting those tickets then???

Thanks Jig, I will probably take you up on that a few times before then. I'll be going by myself. Don't know if I'm just going to grab one ways or just get a return flight. It's not much cheaper and going return and I'd like to keep my options open, in case I'd like to stay out that way another week. I'm having a hard time finding flights from my town to The Dam directly so that's why I'm thinking of arriving and departing via London. My next think I'm scoping out is lodging. A simple, clean room is all I need to park my cheap ass so I'm guessing about $50 a night should cut it? What do you think Jig, am I dreaming? I'm hoping I'd even be able to find something during that time.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2012)

Wife and I were talking about cc25 and me going to the dam and stuff. She would like for me to be able to go and I'd love to go and she says there may be a way so I'm checking into things now as well.

It most likely won't happen but I'm going to try.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 29, 2012)

X13 said:


> I believe it to be possible, magnets don't really stop making stable force for a real long time, it's not against physics, they have the energy within them held fast
> 
> some guy pointed four hard drive magnets at each coil of a 4 coil motor of a computer fan and it spins on its own, you should see the comments, people freak out over something so simple, they want it crushed almost, it's insane, here is the video
> 
> ...


That is awesome!! I love science!!


----------



## BigL420 (Sep 29, 2012)

To everyone that anwered about my fan Q. Thanks! Seems I'm on the right page Sorry it took so long for me to get back LOL "Stoners"


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2012)

Fam and BLD bringing the heat!!! Nice fellas.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Thank you COF. But I need fems unfortunately. I just dont have the setup I used to and dont have the room to pick out males from females. I know the Dog is fem but Ive grown that before, but got a straight up male from what was supposed to be fem seeds. I also grew seeds from the headband that was used to breed the Dog, and that thing hermed worse than anything Ive ever seen before. But I was warned it was a possibility. Dank bud, but full of seeds. I wish I had known how to make BHO then like I do know, would have made some great wax.


If u got a male from the DOG I'll eat my hat. I grow it. Yes about 4 weeks in u need to pick balls off. An extra 10 mins when watering but well worth it. When I harvest the DOG, the normal punter is not interested. I get bout 8 zips and it goes to the "heavy" smoker. I grow all the UK clone only and ifor narcotic strength it blows them out the water. Far too strong for me. My pheno smells like burnt rubber and leaves a wheelspin on your head


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2012)

Morning Billy, you doing wheelspins again! And you just got yer license back, lol.

And Duchie, MR West the man of the world is not exactly correct. When travelling from the UK - othe rEuropean destination, you will need to show a passport when crossing into Europ. However, when crossing from Belgium to Holland, or from Holland to Germany, to Austria, to France, To Spain, etc, etc, no borders controls are there and no passport control. However, if travelling by train, customs often have a little sniff around when coming from The Netherlands.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 29, 2012)

Howdy Y'all, long time no see.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2012)

hey Worm, how you doing mate?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 29, 2012)

Doing very well, trying to stay out of trouble. waiting for the heat to pass so i can get my indoor grow back in action. How you been?


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2012)

All has been ticketyboo over here, apart from the economy being a piece of shit, but resigning yourself to the fact that it is for most makes you feel better, lol. Other than that, just chiefing and chopping.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yep same shit over here, companies are running as fast as they can out of California.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning Billy, you doing wheelspins again! And you just got yer license back, lol.
> 
> And Duchie, MR West the man of the world is not exactly correct. When travelling from the UK - othe rEuropean destination, you will need to show a passport when crossing into Europ. However, when crossing from Belgium to Holland, or from Holland to Germany, to Austria, to France, To Spain, etc, etc, no borders controls are there and no passport control. However, if travelling by train, customs often have a little sniff around when coming from The Netherlands.


it was bout 23 years ago i travelled from France through Belgium and on to Holland and i was in the back of the car lol, gent is nice.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

God knows where these companies are running too....

I just wasted a few weeks working on a project that's been shelved until January. Then I'll need to do all the work again. But hey, that's how the efficient world we live in works, lol. 

Time for feeding in the jungle!


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

Gent is nice lad. We use to drive from Scotland to Spain on holiday, lol. Mum, Dad, two kids, Gran and Uncle. All in the one motor. With roof rack!



mr west said:


> it was bout 23 years ago i travelled from France through Belgium and on to Holland and i was in the back of the car lol, gent is nice.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Doing very well, trying to stay out of trouble. waiting for the heat to pass so i can get my indoor grow back in action. How you been?


Good to see your well bro...hopefully you will be in full swing in no time

Peace

FM


----------



## X13 (Sep 30, 2012)

Feeding in the jungle, Indeed

I have some Dyna-Gro grow, it had particles in it, although i read about it here i am unsure because i do not remember the name, however i used a metal pot and re dissolved the compounds with heat over a moderate period and even though the Dyna-Gro has gone milky with fine particle matter, i am sure i have achieved some success as there are no more solids

however i am aware sometimes when there are a lot of chemicals, they alter with heat and such things, as the pot itself used being metal formed a layer of what appeared to be somewhat calcified substance formed onto the pot, now unusable for food i presumed

all that reading aside, club 600 was a gate into the community here for me, and also something to aspire to in life, as for all these likes i have been getting: Cheers People, they are appreciated, however i will try not to make inappropriate posts in future continuingly, other than some 9R49H1X

RESPECT, if i can deliver a harvest day photo with the club 600 logo sign, things will be going well


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2012)

checks this out..

[video=youtube_share;YAEhIAHyMX0]http://youtu.be/YAEhIAHyMX0?hd=1[/video]



bassman999 said:


> That is awesome!! I love science!!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2012)

I used to disolve the dyna gro in water-no heat- without any problems.

Welcome back wormdrive
I have some of your babies in veg and bloom


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> If u got a male from the DOG I'll eat my hat. I grow it. Yes about 4 weeks in u need to pick balls off. An extra 10 mins when watering but well worth it. When I harvest the DOG, the normal punter is not interested. I get bout 8 zips and it goes to the "heavy" smoker. I grow all the UK clone only and ifor narcotic strength it blows them out the water. Far too strong for me. My pheno smells like burnt rubber and leaves a wheelspin on your head


Do you like your hat with salt? Because you better start eating. My Grapefruit Krush also has a burnt rubber smell, interesting. It sounds very similar all the way around, just I know they both look totally different. Most of those UK clones only strains are Sativa dom arent they? Cant really compare a Kush to a say the Livers or something. Its like comparing apples and oranges. I am a seriously sick person, and I dont have the time, or energy to deal with hermie genes. Which the dog has, hell its even in the description. I will however say, that the ones I have seen grown out look fantastic, just not that fantastic to where I would risk anything else in my tent having seeds for. Like I said, I grew out the Headband from which the dog was bred, and it was a horrible hermie, I would never grow anything bred with that. There are strains just as good, that you dont have to pick ball sacks from. Im not bashing anyones breeding, just giving my experience with them. Actually I still have some Dog beans, maybe Ill pass them on to a fellow grower and see what they experience. BTW, these are from the 2nd batch of dog seeds made, from what I was told by DST a while back. I was thinking they would be more stable by now, but with your nutz at 4 weeks, sounds like they still have the same issue. Mine was a pure male, no bullshit, not a single calyx or hair on the plant, just pollen sacks. I was surprised too, also not happy. 6 weeks of veg and a week of veg for nothing. Im very limited on room and that cost me a few ounces...But it happens. I smoke too much oil these days, and no bud leaves my head spinning anymore, its a problem. lmao But the better the bud the better the oil so the search goes on. Still taking any suggestions on strains with big yields, killer taste, and punches the face. Ive got like a week to figure out what Im ordering. Just want something different. Ive been growing too many Kushes and while they all seem to be stable as far as quality and taste go, its all the fucking same. The Buddah Tahoe OG from Cali Connection is probably the best seed form Kush I have encountered myself. She dont yield huge, but its a frost monster, and dank as fuck.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

O/D, there are lots of people currently eating salty hat sandwiches, lol. And an experienced grower as many have said, including Bill, should manage a Dog. But as you rightly point out, that's why it's in the description. And I'd put my Dog end product up against Tahoe any day of the week (having smoked a few different Tahoes, including the one done by Cali Connects grower in the US.) But hey, it's your beeswax, no one forces you to do anything. And I am sorry about you loosing a few ounces. I have been there a number of times with new strains, I guess it's all about dialling them in.

And the work that has been done on the dog has been to get it into a regular format.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

Woof Woof boss man!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah I also got a male Dog this year.

I have to agree with you DST that while I think the Tahoe OG is a great strain, I'll take the Dog over it any day. It's just different in the ways I prefer and when I'm not slacking on the plants I feel it's potency is higher.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 30, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I used to disolve the dyna gro in water-no heat- without any problems.
> 
> Welcome back wormdrive
> I have some of your babies in veg and bloom
> ...


Nice!! How is the Thai doing? Hope you are having better luck than I did. I finished up a few BB and Fairy strains a few months back. Loved the Deep Psychosis very much. And the Fairy Casey J was very nice as well. A bit differant than the Casey that is going around here, a lot smoother and not as diesel-ee flavored. It also popped out about a dozen seeds so it will live to burn another day. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2012)

I left a little nug of the Casey that was from the fairy at Jig's place that needed to cure but even without cure it was nice when I sampled it. I have some curing now and have been pinching off it here and there. 

I'll be pulling the little Cheese Surprise plants by next weekend judging by their looks and am excited about it because I really liked that one too.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Good day everyone. Welcome back worm, good to see you. I have a few of those prize seed going right now myself. 2 Deep Psychosis in flower, aux natural, 2 in veg topped. Also have 2 Caseys going, one natural and one supercropped. One DP is a little taller with wider nodes and a stretchy skirt, but the other is nice and tight and the bottom branches stay in line so I'm gonna prune those off and root them. I grew one before but I made of mess of that one when she stunted. This time around is a whole new game. I'll grab some pics tonight. Did you get any Strawberry Sour Diesel?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 30, 2012)

No I did not. But it sounds like a yummy combination. I still have not tried the DOG or the Engineers Dream. 

I have a whole new setup ready to be put to the test. Going to give it a try with a dutch bucket hydro system and hydroton. Helped a friend dial in his setup over the summer and he had some amazing results under 3 750's. I failed epically with the organics. So bad I did not take any pictures due to embarrassment. Looked like a sea of tiny bug infested Lollipops. lol Oh well, take the good with the bad.


----------



## ghb (Sep 30, 2012)

i recommend you try both worm, i did, they both taste sublime in a robusto sized joint (god help all you people who ruin your weed by putting tobacco in your joints)


deep blue day 48







dog also day 48






have a nice relaxing sunday people, i think it calls for some hash to be smoked.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 30, 2012)

Do any of you guys have any experience with the "Casey Jones" lines that Connoisseur Genetics has? I was checking some of those out...Im not saying the Tahoe is super crazy or anything, but the one Im running is pretty damn good. The Grapefruit Krush that I run is definitely more potent, its a keeper Ive been running for almost 2 years now. I have been running different stuff next to it trying to find something as potent, but different in buzz, and taste. Its has not been an easy task, considering I feel I have failed at every attempt. The sad thing is, I buy seeds to try to find something good, and the GFK was a damn freebie from when Attitude started carrying Emerald Triangle seeds. Ill get some pics up soon of both strains, and I got a few pics of some wax I made from GFK and Ice Cream pop corn nugs and trim...By the way, DST I would be proud to have something out there that I made, and Im not trying to bash the Dog, I know its a tried and true strain for some people. I stated why I personally cant deal with picking off pollen sacks.


----------



## ghb (Sep 30, 2012)

do you like to smoke ice wax or butane wax od?. i made a few batches of bho myself last year and found it to be a pain in the ass to smoke, the only thing you can do is dab it, which i find leaves my lungs feeling burnt. i'm back on the bubble/ ice wax now and i find it more versatile and more enjoyable. the biggest pain in the ass for me with bho was finding somebody to smoke it with me, nobody would touch the stuff, i kinda felt like a junky amongst friends lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2012)

Wormdrive
I never got the Thai's to pop open. What I have is the other pack-I couldn't read the label-and had two ladies that have finished. I was able to get clones and there is one just starting bloom and three in veg. I had a bad soil mix and the ones that finished had a hard life and their true potential was missed....this group is healthier.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

ghb, if you whip your bho extraction it will be easy to manage. Here is a pic of my bho, top one is not whipped and the bottom one is whipped. I whipped it for 2 hours with a wire, talk about being a pothead!!! 

My BHO I will smoke BHO all fucking day any day! lol



Peace

FM


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 30, 2012)

Some pics..First is Grapefruit Krush, next Is Tahoe, then some BHO that I made from Paradise Seeds Ice Cream, and the GFK. Then have some uncured GFK pics, and a comparison pic next to a one month cured nug. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 30, 2012)

Whipping is bad, would you do that to your children? lmao Do it as little as possible, you will have to whip if you dont have a pump, etc. But with a lot of practice you can get your whipping down to a minimum, and get it even more pure than when you were whipping the fuck out of it. 120 degrees of constant temp is your friend. No higher. Lower is ok. Too much lower and it will be more tacky, 120 will make it more waxy?, and slightly crumbly,but not too bad, just keep it in a nice air tight container to keep the consistency longer. Whipping does destroy terpines. I know, sounds crazy and I didnt think so either until I refined my BHO making a bit, and now my stuff tastes and smells so much better than before. Little things like that can be the difference between good bho, and great bho. Not that mine is perfect by any means.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Whipping is bad, would you do that to your children? lmao Do it as little as possible, you will have to whip if you dont have a pump, etc. But with a lot of practice you can get your whipping down to a minimum, and get it even more pure than when you were whipping the fuck out of it. 120 degrees of constant temp is your friend. No higher. Lower is ok. Too much lower and it will be more tacky, 120 will make it more waxy?, and slightly crumbly,but not too bad, just keep it in a nice air tight container to keep the consistency longer. Whipping does destroy terpines. I know, sounds crazy and I didnt think so either until I refined my BHO making a bit, and now my stuff tastes and smells so much better than before. Little things like that can be the difference between good bho, and great bho. Not that mine is perfect by any means.


It was my 1st time whipping. How do you maintain a constant 120F and for how long do you maintain it at that temp. Thanks for the info bro, mad props!

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Damn don't grow weed at the end of a the street.Can smell my outdoor, 3 houses down.Not good...


Last summer when I lived in a mobile park, you could smell my outdoor (shed open-topped) for over a block! All my friends are like,"DUDE, you can smell your house all the way around the corner!" It made me very paranoid, plus a neighbor behind me was trying to steal plants. Odor control outdoors...not an option lol.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 30, 2012)

Its a super big pain in the ass to maintain a constant 120 degree temp. That would be ideal I should have said. But I use a plug in skillet, turn the temp dial until the little light turns on which is about half way between off and warm, then use a laser temperature gauge or whatever its called to read the temps on the skillet and I place my parchment paper which i have at that point scraped oil from the pyrex on to. I try to find the best area that has the temp Im looking for. It takes sitting there, and taking constant temps, turning the knob up and down, moving the paper, and doing some minor whipping here and there. Im not saying dont whip at all, you will need to if you dont have the proper setup to pressurize a container to around 29dpi. I think thats what it is. lol


----------



## Trousers (Sep 30, 2012)

Does the DOG have headband in it?
Headband puts me to sleep in about 20 minutes, which is weird, because usually indicas do not put me to sleep. 





wally nutter said:


> [video=youtube_share;CZ2olQxOJsw]http://youtu.be/CZ2olQxOJsw[/video]


Nice, I love chickens. I have two right now, the third died as a chick. 
I have a barred rock and a brahma. 

You got an easter egger, a cinnamon (?)

my rock puts out an egg a day, the brahma about 3-4 eggs a week


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2012)

Big Worm great to see ya around!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> No I did not. But it sounds like a yummy combination. I still have not tried the DOG or the Engineers Dream.
> 
> I have a whole new setup ready to be put to the test. Going to give it a try with a dutch bucket hydro system and hydroton. Helped a friend dial in his setup over the summer and he had some amazing results under 3 750's. I failed epically with the organics. So bad I did not take any pictures due to embarrassment. Looked like a sea of tiny bug infested Lollipops. lol Oh well, take the good with the bad.


 Hang tight to that Dog, BB is out of stock at the moment. They have a BX1 though. 

I don't think I'm going to make ISO anymore, and don't think I'll try BHO. It is a pain in the ass for me. I'm not really a doobie smoker. I like my pipes and with oil I always need something to put it on and it makes a mess. I also don't like the taste too much. Hash is much easier to deal with and tastes better to me. I think I need some bags and a nice hash pipe.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

I just like smoking herb. Not a big fan of the concentrates. Who knows why I keep making so many different kinds.

Good to see some familiar old faces in here. It's like old times.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2012)

190 proof Everclear makes a good tasting oil. I just used some to clean out some jars and to make oil from several small pieces of odds and ends and I smoke it on herb thru my bong or glass pipe. Thank you DST for re-starting oil making.
Does anyone have a good source for a well made beaker style bong that's reasonably priced?


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I just like smoking herb. Not a big fan of the concentrates. *Who knows why I keep making so many different kinds.*
> 
> Good to see some familiar old faces in here. It's like old times.


It's because you're a glutton for punishment, LOL.

I like making the bubble ice stuff and the dry ice stuff the most because it is more versatile to use than the oils but I do also like putting a little oil on some bud now and then in a bowl. I have also enjoyed rolling a joint of ground up bud that's been rolled around in some warm oil. Complete ass kicker joints, hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2012)

The stuff I made using 100 0r 110 proof vodka turned out pretty nice the other day. I got it to a sticky kind of paste consistency and it works well for putting in a bowl with bud and in joints.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 30, 2012)

Some fresh outdoor prOn. Greenhouse Light dep Bubba Kush.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2012)

Any of your alchohols can be used with the higher content giving a cleaner taste. Everclear is available in a 150 and Bacardi rum in 151 as examples of the higher alcohol content.


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 30, 2012)

Man you guys and mixing your hashes and your flowers. lol A good BHO you just want to dab onto a nice ti nail or pad, depending if your using a curve or dome setup. Use in a small rig to get maximum flavor. It makes a big difference. But really I do like taking some big rips of flower and oil from by MGW shower head to circ sometimes though. They are always lung grabbers


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2012)

I had the Vodka sitting in the cupboard so figured I'd give it a shot. When it's gone I'll pick up some 151 for future batches. 

I agree totally with using smaller rigs for oil. I like less diffusion too with it and I like to use this little bong I have with an oil attachment on it. It has a perk down stem but that's it so it works really well for me. I like using an ice catcher with oils too but it's not usually necessary


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

Indeed it does Trousers.


Trousers said:


> Does the DOG have headband in it?
> Headband puts me to sleep in about 20 minutes, which is weird, because usually indicas do not put me to sleep.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

Poll closes tomorrow
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html#post8066331

looks like whodat will win it again


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh man looks like I gotta enter that next time, sorry guys but my shit looks way better.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 30, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Oh man looks like I gotta enter that next time, sorry guys but my shit looks way better.


I think the thread you came from is missing you and would like you to return.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

Outdoorindica said:


> Oh man looks like I gotta enter that next time, sorry guys but my shit looks way better.


Dont break your arm patting yourself on your back...lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Heyyy! How bout I show off my young crazy bitch, Deep Psychosis from Breeders Boutique who happens to be having a half off sale on all their gear. Check out their site. 
















































Casey Jones. This was a freebie I got from BB some time ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2012)

Those are just a picture of health Duchie!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Those are just a picture of health Duchie!!


That's what I was thinking. Really beautiful little plants duch.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey thanks guys. I took a couple more that I put up in HC's thread so some will see it a second time. Sorry


One of two Strawberry Sour Diesel and the Supercropped knuckle on the other.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all. I started a new grow journal, if anyone wants to learn what not to do lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Heyyy! How bout I show off my young crazy bitch, Deep Psychosis from Breeders Boutique who happens to be having a half off sale on all their gear. Check out their site.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356094View attachment 2356098View attachment 2356095
> ...


I LOVE Casey Jones. Can't wait to see how yours comes out. Very health plants bro.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

i'll be along in a minute to abuse you, lol.



jigfresh said:


> Hey all. I started a new grow journal, if anyone wants to learn what not to do lol.
> 
> PER https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-pervert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2012)

My 1st Outdoor Grow ready for chopping....Mamadude Sour D pheno.

This was a re-veg clone that I stuck outside. I got a clone of this vegging awaiting a SCRoG.

Mamadude pr0n


View attachment 2356431View attachment 2356432View attachment 2356433View attachment 2356435View attachment 2356434

Duch thats a beauty my friend, love the knuckle!!! 

@jig we need to plan a smoke out in chaka's garage soon! You got to smoke my flowers this time.

Peace 600

FM


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

that looks grand F.M. I'll take ah shmoke eh that anyday!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

That sounds like it would be a fun smoke session.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My 1st Outdoor Grow ready for chopping....Mamadude Sour D pheno.
> 
> This was a re-veg clone that I stuck outside. I got a clone of this vegging awaiting a SCRoG.
> 
> ...


 Can I come?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Can I come?


For real, I'm only about an hour or so from Chaka's place. So, a little closer than you Duchie


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

DST said:


> that looks grand F.M. I'll take ah shmoke eh that anyday!!!!



Smoke an eh pancake?


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2012)

you guys are so lucky to live where you do, just being able to pop over for a smoke of a fellow med card carrying friends herb is a liberty i may never know. i know you probably don't, but don't ever take it for granted. i know it's still a long way from being accepted for what it is, even in california but over here it's still a dangerous narcotic!?!?.

i'm jealous!


----------



## Trousers (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hang tight to that Dog, BB is out of stock at the moment. They have a BX1 though.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to make ISO anymore, and don't think I'll try BHO. It is a pain in the ass for me. I'm not really a doobie smoker. I like my pipes and with oil I always need something to put it on and it makes a mess. I also don't like the taste too much. Hash is much easier to deal with and tastes better to me. I think I need some bags and a nice hash pipe.


I gave up on oil and only make bubble hash. 
I bought a set of 3 bags for $35 on ebay and a bubble machine from a hydro store for $125.
The machine is worth every penny. You fill the bag, drop it in, set the timer and come back when you are ready to drain it. I drain it through my 220 and 73 micron bags, I skip the 25 bag, it is too much work for a little piece. 

I bought a concentrate bowl and a glass wand. I smoke a few puffs at night. 

I just bought a Hakko soldering station, I love combustion.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

You guys must be making your oil different to me then, as i find it a lot easier than fannying around with bubble bags and ice (although please do not get me wrong, I love the shit out of ice-olator as well, or inihilator, as my friend calls it).
In fact you can make it in about 10 minutes flat (as per my 10 minute video that I done).

And Duchie, if you extract more of the iso it will taste better, and you end up with a product that is much less messy than having gooey oil "aw ower" the shop! Saying that, I never used iso so not sure if it's the same.....here's what I end up with.





just made this yesterday.






peace and happy extracting.

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

And I only smoke that in bongs or pipes....


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> For real, I'm only about an hour or so from Chaka's place. So, a little closer than you Duchie


 Possibly. I'm doing lots of thinking and planning right now, and getting my passport process going today, and I noticed it doesn't cost much more to fly to London from LA than it does from here. That said, if I had the opportunity to meet some 600 member before I cross the pond, that would be great! At first I was thinking London for a couple of days, then CC25, a bit more of Europe, then home. Instead, I'm thinking, Cali, London, CC25 then home. 

That is as long as my very old record doesn't stop me from coming over, and if any of you stoners would even want to meet an opinionated bastard like myself. That goes for you UK guys too.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's the little bit I got from a little trim recently. If I had let a little more evaporating take place before scraping it would've been more like the consistency of DST's stuff. It looked like that until I mixed it together with some that was still a little wet looking and got this:


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Possibly. I'm doing lots of thinking and planning right now, and getting my passport process going today, and I noticed it doesn't cost much more to fly to London from LA than it does from here. That said, if I had the opportunity to meet some 600 member before I cross the pond, that would be great! At first I was thinking London for a couple of days, then CC25, a bit more of Europe, then home. Instead, I'm thinking, Cali, London, CC25 then home.
> 
> That is as long as my very old record doesn't stop me from coming over, and if any of you stoners would even want to meet an opinionated bastard like myself. That goes for you UK guys too.


It would be pretty cool to have someone like yourself stroll through our area. I have yet to meet Chaka and F.M. but can tell you that SeedleSs and Jigfresh are both real stand up people. I don't consider many people friends and I consider them both to be friends of mine.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

About the oil. That last batch I made was interesting. It was the cleanest I've made so far, in regards to plant matter getting through. When I scraped the dish I got lazy and left a bunch behind. I place what I grabbed into a shot glass and over the next couple of days I whipped it. I could see the consistency change and it took on this gold metallic look, but still had a consistency of thick syrup. After a few days I scraped what was left in my dish and the difference what incredible. It was hard thick, and when balled up it looks like a black pearl. Pulling it apart is like thick toffee with a nice tan/yellow color to it. 

I agree DST, that more time gets more ISO out. I've also made it before where it crystalize's like yours and that's good stuff. So maybe with some more refining and good smoking gear it can become more enjoyable. I really do like my hash though. Maybe I need to try some OP's. Also, in my old province I could have gotten Everclear, but not where I am now, but I may be able to get some high proof Vodka. I'm betting the grain alcohols ARE much better too. 

Ok I won't give up on the Erl yet.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 1, 2012)

DST said:


> You guys must be making your oil different to me then, as i find it a lot easier than fannying around with bubble bags and ice (although please do not get me wrong, I love the shit out of ice-olator as well, or inihilator, as my friend calls it).
> In fact you can make it in about 10 minutes flat (as per my 10 minute video that I done)
> peace and happy extracting.
> 
> DST


I don't want to hate on any hash method, I just prefer bubble. If I had a co2 oil extractor, it would be a different story. 
I use a bubble machine. It couldn't be easier. I just prefer the smell and taste of bubble to any oil or hash. 
My bubble hash smells like flowers.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

My shit stinks of roses, lol. No actually that's the wifes.

You got a pic of the bubble machine Trousers? I have got so much trim just now I need to be making some bubble hash sooner rather than later.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm not on my computer so I can not find the place I bought mine.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/130664015184?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&va r=sbar

They are getting cheap.

It looks exactly like this:







It works great and the prices keep getting lower. It is just an apartment washing machine.
I set it for about 6 minutes, drain/strain then repeat two more times. 


You can get 20 gallon machines, but they cost around $250.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks great, I could put that on top of my washing machine.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

I went ahead and put 16 seeds in the dome for germination of the Heri x Cheese Surprise cross just now. Hope to get a good male out of the batch to get pollen from and put on a nice female or two.


----------



## backyardagain (Oct 1, 2012)

Wells its roughly a month since I got tge 600w plants are lookin gb good, makin the flip this saturday. Hopefully the chop will be right before christmas.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, some amazing pRon guys, cant wait to get myself a new camera to show my girls off. im off now...............need to wipe my keyboard down, keep the pRon coming and i'll be sure to post something up soon i promise!! lol


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey guys, just dropping by for my drooling session...I am so jealous/envious it makes me sick. Some beautiful looking specimens from the BB. I seem to recall the psycho killer being very much to my liking, good luck with your girl.

Still playing the lotto, still no winner but the dream is still alive.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2012)

these belong to a close friend. 

strawberry cheesecake 
(uk exo cheese clone x heath robinsons black rose)
double serrations.. nice pink tint.. very fruity pungent smell


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2012)

everclear wax

60 second shake then filter and dry....I made it yesterday and allowed it to dry overnight (rain here and the humidity is high) and just scraped this for the pic

pure rocket fuel


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

What are the thoughts of running a 3000K MH bulb for flower instead of an HPS?
I was looking for something else and came upon this bulb which got me thinking of just swapping out the bulb/ballast that's in there now with the 1000W MH ballast I have and one of these bulbs.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunmaster-1000w-warm-deluxe-universal-metal-halide-bulb-p-3683.html


----------



## supchaka (Oct 1, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> What are the thoughts of running a 3000K MH bulb for flower instead of an HPS?
> I was looking for something else and came upon this bulb which got me thinking of just swapping out the bulb/ballast that's in there now with the 1000W MH ballast I have and one of these bulbs.
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunmaster-1000w-warm-deluxe-universal-metal-halide-bulb-p-3683.html


Why not eh. The lumens seem a little lower than a hps of that wattage but if there's. money saving purpose to the plan I'd go for it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2012)

I know all the MH bulbs I have ran put off way more heat than their hps counterparts. Besides that I have hear-say and conjecture...Mh make frostier tastier better albeit smaller buds.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 1, 2012)

I would love to hear about yield and quality versus hps with that light.

This one is 5000k
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-1000w-Metal-Halide-Lamp.asp


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I would love to hear about yield and quality versus hps with that light.
> 
> This one is 5000k
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-1000w-Metal-Halide-Lamp.asp


That thing will put out the same or less than the average 600 watt hps, but if you turn them both on my experience is the mh will "LOOK" brighter. 
I guess we are more sensitive to that spectrum as we are more sensitive the human voice range roughly 300hz to 3.4khz


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> everclear wax
> 
> 60 second shake then filter and dry....I made it yesterday and allowed it to dry overnight (rain here and the humidity is high) and just scraped this for the pic
> 
> ...


your are going to be fucked up, boy am i in envy


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

Money savings does play a part for sure. I'm pretty sure I won't get away with two 600w bare bulbs but have only one cooltube so I'll have to spend around $75 to run two 600s. I could definitely run the 1000w in the cooltube but might be able to go bare bulb with it. Either way it looks like I'll have to spend that $75 but the 1000w will draw less power so it won't be as big a jump in the bill.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 1, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> do you mean total defoliation or what?


 Yeah at about week 4 of flower I tool off all of the fans and larger leaves. It didn't take long for the bud leaves to shoot out into fan leaves again. It was benefiial though, the light getting down to all the bud sites really made some nice nugs all the way to the bottom.

This ended up being the best tasting shit I've grown yet, and the buzz is fucking great, it sends you into fucking zoned out land, no raciness at all, I love it. Taste is fresh ground black pepper on a skunks ass. Yum.  

Fucking shit hung for 6 days, and then jarred for 2 when I tried it, then my patient tried it and he didn't even want to wait any longer, he fucking cleaned me out. I only have 1/4 left for myself lol. If I would've known how good it was I would've cloned it. 

Here's what's left lol..


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> everclear wax
> 
> 60 second shake then filter and dry....I made it yesterday and allowed it to dry overnight (rain here and the humidity is high) and just scraped this for the pic
> 
> ...


 Any reason why you would use $20 worth of Everclear when you can just use 99% Iso for cheap?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Possibly. I'm doing lots of thinking and planning right now, and getting my passport process going today, and I noticed it doesn't cost much more to fly to London from LA than it does from here. That said, if I had the opportunity to meet some 600 member before I cross the pond, that would be great! At first I was thinking London for a couple of days, then CC25, a bit more of Europe, then home. Instead, I'm thinking, Cali, London, CC25 then home.
> 
> That is as long as my very old record doesn't stop me from coming over, and if any of you stoners would even want to meet an opinionated bastard like myself. That goes for you UK guys too.


You are welcomed to stay here at my house duch anytime bro!!!! My doors are open for you....
@dez, I live 10 mins away from chaka, get your ass out here and lets blaze!!!!!! Its been some time since we smoked out chaka's garage or we can all hang at my house for a serious smoke session! I got to figure something out, maybe a Club 600 Halloween party at my crib. LOL

Peace

FM


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah man, don't want to say too much but I'm planning and scheming about a lot of things right now so you never know. I'd like to go to the Cup too. I've been checking airfares and hotels for the last couple of hours now. I know I can do either The Dam or Cali but I may be able to do both. If so, I'd be in Cali a couple/few days before heading to London on the 15th. So far, that's the blurry vision in my head.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

oh blurry visions oh blurry visions, what doth thou have in store for me.....


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone else getting those adverts on RIU for Givology?...everytime I see it I think, Give over Gee!...ffs.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I seen those. My mind get as far as Give all, then it's gone.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Any reason why you would use $20 worth of Everclear when you can just use 99% Iso for cheap?


everclear is $14 a bottle and I used 2 oz's....about .50 worth...and the taste is cleaner and safer to consume

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

I have got it down to a tee that I only use minimal everclear each run. A half ounce of weed can be covered easily with around 2-3 measures, we call em "gills" in Scotland, but no one ever gives you even 1/2 a gill of whisky these days! A gill is about a 1/4 pint, a pint is 564 mls I think. Imagine getting a 70ml measure, nice! 

Anyway, I digress. You know you can drown in a teaspoon, that's my theory. No need to drown the weed anymore than's necessary.

EDIT: plus it's quicker to evaporate..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> everclear is $14 a bottle and I used 2 oz's....about .50 worth...and the taste is cleaner and safer to consume
> 
> peace
> cof


I concur! everclear is a much nicer end product


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 2, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> everclear is $14 a bottle and I used 2 oz's....about .50 worth...and the taste is cleaner and safer to consume
> 
> peace
> cof


2 oz for how much trim/bud ??


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2012)

probably about 4 grams. this was left over bud pieces from various plants and wasn't weighed-just enough liquid to soak the product sufficiently.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, i don't know how i feel having a leftover bottle of everclear to just me and my girl until my next harvest. but i like the idea and she hates the smell of iso when i do it so ill give it a shot. no pun intended. What do you use for a filter COF? i use coffe filters.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Yeah man, don't want to say too much but I'm planning and scheming about a lot of things right now so you never know. I'd like to go to the Cup too. I've been checking airfares and hotels for the last couple of hours now. I know I can do either The Dam or Cali but I may be able to do both. If so, I'd be in Cali a couple/few days before heading to London on the 15th. So far, that's the blurry vision in my head.


That would be an awesome trip! I would've offered up my place as well but mine is pretty small these days and all I'd have to offer up is a couch or air mattress, LOL. I'm easy when it comes to that stuff and like having people over but it was much easier in the old house because there were extra rooms and stuff.

@ F.M. - Hell yeah, let's get it figured out. I'll cruise out any day as long as I don't have some work lined up for that day. I don't know how your schedule looks but it's looking like I'll have Thursday open of this week and possibly Friday. I've only got today and tomorrow booked so far for this week and next week I have a day or two of work but the when I do it isn't nailed down yet.

I tried putting together something for the so cal 600 members a while back but only two people would've made it due to lack of transportation or work or lack of funds so it didn't really work out. I'd be down for a Halloween party and will help with whatever I can, just let me know.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

Why on earth do you guys not use an Ad blocker in your browser? It's an invisible program, you don't have to start it or anything, just runs with your browser, and you don't have to see any ads on any website. It's really really nice... you should try it.

Makes looking at certain kind of websites much easier. 

http://adblockplus.org/en/

It's free and makes the internet experience much better. (in my opinion)

Seriously guys. It's 2012. You don't need to have ads all over the web.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

May be you'll understand in a few years, haha, jongen! it feels good to have a moan about something, but for you I will install ad blocker and look for something else to moan about in life, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

There's always something else to complain about bru. You should be old enough to know that lol. That's what the weather is good for right. It's fucking hot here today.... arrrrg.

Roots still exploding on my little ones. Something to actually be excited about. WOOPEEE!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

It was hot here yesterday too. It will be nice when this hot shiz is finally done and gone.

EDIT: I just checked and it's supposed to be a little cooler today at 93f, lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jig I have been using adblockplus for a while now, even makes pages open faster since ads are slow sometimes lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> It was hot here yesterday too. It will be nice when this hot shiz is finally done and gone.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked and it's supposed to be a little cooler today at 93f, lol


100* here is the forecast!! wtf is summer gonna ever end? The outdoor plants dont seem to mind though so whatever.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Why on earth do you guys not use an Ad blocker in your browser? It's an invisible program, you don't have to start it or anything, just runs with your browser, and you don't have to see any ads on any website. It's really really nice... you should try it.
> 
> Makes looking at certain kind of websites much easier.
> 
> ...


My daughter said almost the same kind of thing to me the other day. She likes to use the word Dumbass. I will do it now. Thanks for the link. 

Dez, thank you and not a problem. Just having coffee chatting with the wife. The only real concern now is whether I'll get screwed by customs trying to fly to LA. Again, I have a small charge that I did a month for back in the mid 80's. I know it's nothing but from what I understand it's a federal offense to enter the US with a record, and your TSA people don't split hairs. Or maybe my inexperience is making me a tad paranoid. Either way, I need to make some calls or something. Maybe I can get a waiver of some sort before I go. 

Good day all. 

93f! I may not be desiring that now, but see me in a few months and I'll be crying for it.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah it hit 100 at my place yesterday but only for about an hour. I'm tired of running the house AC all the time, it's killing me on the power bill.

I don't know anything about entering the states with a record. I've not heard that before.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

Call a travel agent duchie. They would know.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah at least this time of yr the high hot part of the day is shorter than it would be in August


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

And it is SUPPOSED to cool down by now so we're all hoping that will come any day now. It was actually pretty nice last year in October and was pretty cool by Halloween. I remember that well because that's when I broke my shoulder. Wore a hoodie all the time to keep from getting shakes from the pain until I could get the surgery done almost a week after, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

If it could just stay nice until the end of Cotober I'll be happy. Rains a lot here, but we are getting reasonable amounts of sunlight during the day. Downpour just finished about 5 minutes ago in fact......


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

The weather there seems crazy to me. It seems to be cloudy or intermittent showers most of the time until winter when it snows, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Call a travel agent duchie. They would know.


 I took your advice and the one I got felt that it would probably be an issue. She wouldn't say for sure but told me her husband drives truck and crosses frequently and they are getting really silly there. She's also had elderly clients with records farther back than mine getting turned away. She suggested I might try calling the border to get a better feel. Flying anywhere else, not a problem she says.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

Well that's fucking retarded. California needs to secede. We wouldn't turn you away duch.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

I had never heard that before now and that is some major BS. I agree with Jig, Fucking retarded.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah well, just fly straight into the Dam, we'll let any old soap dodger in here, lol. Or try Scotland, they love a bit of you Cannucks!


duchieman said:


> I took your advice and the one I got felt that it would probably be an issue. She wouldn't say for sure but told me her husband drives truck and crosses frequently and they are getting really silly there. She's also had elderly clients with records farther back than mine getting turned away. She suggested I might try calling the border to get a better feel. Flying anywhere else, not a problem she says.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

For years before 9 11 I crossed into Montana, Idaho and Washington, sometimes twice a week. Every time they'd ask if I had a record. Every time I explained it and every time they let me pass. I quit that job just before 9 11 and after, I tried getting jobs crossing the US and it became a nightmare. Never did get another job that required crossing. I was just explaining to the Mrs that crossing the border has been the only issue my record has created in my life. It never kept me from doing or getting anything else. I'm also told that even if I do get a pardon, it will never come off the US database, since I told them about it in the 90's, and they'll never recognize my pardon.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2012)

watup 600 crew. I couldn't post a comment on here for two days! WTF!

Well here a new video of my mix mh/hps 600w grow. I have to say I really like how my plants are doing. Plants are nice and green, just one strain, don't like my nutes, need to lower the dose for that one strain.''tangerine dream''

[video=youtube;RsE9cOH4Smg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsE9cOH4Smg&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

Try an immigration lawyer in Cali. They should be able to sort it out or at least give you a bit of advice. I had a chat with one a while back about my issues and he reckoned he could sort it.....it pays to pay sometimes.


duchieman said:


> For years before 9 11 I crossed into Montana, Idaho and Washington, sometimes twice a week. Every time they'd ask if I had a record. Every time I explained it and every time they let me pass. I quit that job just before 9 11 and after, I tried getting jobs crossing the US and it became a nightmare. Never did get another job that required crossing. I was just explaining to the Mrs that crossing the border has been the only issue my record has created in my life. It never kept me from doing or getting anything else. I'm also told that even if I do get a pardon, it will never come off the US database, since I told them about it in the 90's, and they'll never recognize my pardon.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Try an immigration lawyer in Cali. They should be able to sort it out or at least give you a bit of advice. *I had a chat with one a while back about my issues* and he reckoned he could sort it.....it pays to pay sometimes.


Wait, you're a criminal too?  What type of people have I associated myself with? 

kidding, kidding...I also have skeletons, if you can believe that


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks DST. Even if not for this trip, I have family down there I need to see so if that's a possibility I should try. All because I punched a guy in the face and didn't stay away like the judge told me to.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

A Fun Loving One though, and mainly due to our beloved herb, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

Somehow SeedleSs and I got on that subject to a degree the other day. He picks up on things very quickly so I'm sure he caught what was said even though it was quickly thrown out there. I didn't really intend to tell him, or anyone for that matter, some of it but it's out there now, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

Ahhhh.... so that's why you can't be within 1000 feet of a playground.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Thanks DST. Even if not for this trip, I have family down there I need to see so if that's a possibility I should try. All because I punched a guy in the face and didn't stay away like the judge told me to.


So you threw a 30 day punch? I bet you didn't know you were that strong


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

Gettin in some good laughs today and I love it!

I'll be heading to my brother's place here in a few minutes and then to have lunch with my beautiful wifey. Today is shaping up to be a nice day.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2012)

whodats (purp? x spacebomb) 22 days 12/12~




after watching pur?grow,and being able to grow her out myself,id say she has passd her high trich count,along with the smell,4 of the females are still stretching,but these 3 are just right.

on the short ones,id say they have most of the purp? bud look to me.

a lil more work with these whodat,and you could have a gem....


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

The 30 wasn't for throwing the punch. It was for breaching recognizance when we met up in the same bar together a week or so afterwards. Judgies don't like not being listened to.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Endeavors flight deck. Now this would be great to hit a few bongs and go for a ride in.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Wait, you're a criminal too?  What type of people have I associated myself with?
> 
> kidding, kidding...I also have skeletons, if you can believe that


I have a record as well. Violent crimes only though. I am not violent though, I needed to use brute force, and the law doesnt care if it was justified in the end or not.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 2, 2012)

how do chaps?
lil question wen u reveging a clone,wen took in late flower?
well i took cut week 7 i think flower and they stayed on 12/12 for few weeks as nospace to reveg at time. anyways its now been on 24 7 light for 3 weeks i think and this week had loads new growth and happy days, but i wondering wot happens to the old bud on stalks? will it fall off or if left will it rot? do i need remove all signs old flowering on it before flip back to 12/12?
man hope that made sence


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have a record as well. Violent crimes only though. I am not violent though, I needed to use brute force, and the law doesnt care if it was justified in the end or not.


See that's one reason I'm glad I'm a skinny little twerp. No one has ever looked to me to stand up for them and/or make a situation right.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

If we started to look deeper into what defined "criminal" and what "justifiable punishment" is, there'd be a whole mess of "fine" citizens sitting in prison right now and a lot more "sullied" ones like ourselves out.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> See that's one reason I'm glad I'm a skinny little twerp. No one has ever looked to me to stand up for them and/or make a situation right.


so to was hitler and nepolean


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks for the likes


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so to was hitler and nepolean


Then it's a good thing my parents loved me huh? lol

On second thought, world domination does sound a bit intriguing.

THere is far too much fun being had for a tuesday morning. hahaha. Bunch of brutes you all are. hahahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey G... that p? x sb i grew has grown a nice little high with a cure. The stuff you are growing looks lovely. Can't get enough of the sugar coating on those fan leaves jutting out. mmmmmmmm

nice bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> See that's one reason I'm glad I'm a skinny little twerp. No one has ever looked to me to stand up for them and/or make a situation right.


Thats funny because one reason I got big was to avoid fighting. I figured the size would dissuade most on-comers. Now I have to get big again so all this gym equipment filling the garage isnt a waste on space.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do chaps?
> lil question wen u reveging a clone,wen took in late flower?
> well i took cut week 7 i think flower and they stayed on 12/12 for few weeks as nospace to reveg at time. anyways its now been on 24 7 light for 3 weeks i think and this week had loads new growth and happy days, but i wondering wot happens to the old bud on stalks? will it fall off or if left will it rot? do i need remove all signs old flowering on it before flip back to 12/12?
> man hope that made sence


something like this>>>>>>




was takeing at the end of 12/12~63 days>>>>>after 3-4 weeks of 24hr light,she gave new growth>>




and some weeks later>>>>>






most of that bud will just dry up,and fall off,or you can just take it off.


hell yea jig,i was gonna ask about that,and cof....what was the smoke like?
that frost is all purp?,spacebomb was frosty,but not this kind of frost.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> hell yea jig,i was gonna ask about that,and cof....what was the smoke like?


For me, it's a chill high. Like back in the day, but not lame, just cool like. More head than body, but not racy. Makes me feel like hanging out at a party or a club, just standing around talking. Has a nice little body buzz, don't think it'd be good for pain, but good for emotions and settles my tummy. I'm really liking listening to music right now. Got a little vice action working on my temples, squeezing just a little. Tingling in my limbs is increasing. It's nice.

Damn, I'm liking this smoke more by the second. Kinda hard focusing now. I just want to laugh. I think I'll just babble from here on out.

I'm high.  .  . .  . . .  . . . . . . . . .


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

I do have to admit, this oil's got quite a kick. Real melt in the chair stone with a great head buzz. Great for headphones.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

That's funny. I didn't see that post. Sounds familiar. Took me forever to put may last post together. Couldn't stop watching the cursor blink. lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sitting outside the wife's work waiting for her so we can get lunch.

You guys are making me want to get home quick so I can indulge a little myself.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Smoking on some Hindu Skunk That has been jarred for about 2 weeks. Has a fruity taste, and a combo of head and body high. The taste lasts almost all the way through the bowl. Has a great smell. I wish I kept a clone of her, but she seemed to have really attract mites, more than the others, so I flowered her to get rid of her. Turns out she is a yielder as well
.
I know its a sloppy trim, but I was moving and didnt have time, now I just dont feel like it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> something like this>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah just like that, thanks for the detailed pics , one awesome reply indeed


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Smoking on some Hindu Skunk That has been jarred for about 2 weeks. Has a fruity taste, and a combo of head and body high. The taste lasts almost all the way through the bowl. Has a great smell. I wish I kept a clone of her, but she seemed to have really attract mites, more than the others, so I flowered her to get rid of her. Turns out she is a yielder as well
> .View attachment 2358303
> I know its a sloppy trim, but I was moving and didnt have time, now I just dont feel like it.


I've had a few small plants that I left trimmed like that before. I usually just do them like that when I intentionally fill them with seeds. Pull the fans and give them a quick once over with trimming shears and hang em up.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

aye, the lads are on point in the 6 bru!


mad dog bark said:


> yeah just like that, thanks for the detailed pics , one awesome reply indeed


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I've had a few small plants that I left trimmed like that before. I usually just do them like that when I intentionally fill them with seeds. Pull the fans and give them a quick once over with trimming shears and hang em up.


Usually trimmed like that I would have a grassy smell upon opening the jar, but not in this case. Thats why I never went back and trimmed them more I guess.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking just as GREAT!! as ever over here my 6 hundo bru's. Busier than a mofo has ever been with the buis  Looking forward to winter 

[youtube]PtVCBJbyesM[/youtube]

[youtube]vZASR0Lfwqk&feature[/youtube]

Peace and legalize 1BMM


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

I was just talking about you the other day Badman. Good to see you old chumley!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 3, 2012)

Doing real good D. My buis is blowing up and im finding it hard to do anything but work lol. It sux but i guess its a good problem to have. I did manage a primo outdoor though  My best yet!! I got some doggies out there yet doing well. Hit it a bit late so they are small but bomb diggity. Been working with an old old grower and we resurected the original TW and even breed some seed stock. When i get it all together ill hit you up G.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2012)

duchieman said:


> If we started to look deeper into what defined "criminal" and what "justifiable punishment" is, there'd be a whole mess of "fine" citizens sitting in prison right now and a lot more "sullied" ones like ourselves out.


Amen.

Hey badman good to hear business is doing well, hope you are too.

As usual some fine specimens for the eye to behold. It's pretty amazing to see the progress of folks over a year plus of being on this great thread. It really is a family affair. Wished I lived in a medical state with a few other six hundred members...I want to go to chakas garage too!


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Amen.
> 
> Hey badman good to hear business is doing well, hope you are too.
> 
> As usual some fine specimens for the eye to behold. It's pretty amazing to see the progress of folks over a year plus of being on this great thread. It really is a family affair. Wished I lived in a medical state with a few other six hundred members...I want to go to chakas garage too!



Me too, HU, me too. Good to see you are here.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2012)

I have to say today was a good day. Made some money, met some nice people, had a nice dinner with the fam and my brother loaned me a Cannon Digital Rebel XT camera. Now I need to learn how to use it


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 3, 2012)

hey 600 members.. do yall trim before or after its dry? im thinking triming while wet is what causes that hay smell.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2012)

wet


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2012)

wwell my BRX c4xCB was smelling extra fruity n good and i gave it a rough trim and i think it exposed the juices of the leaves causeing it to smell hayish, and grassy


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2012)

i guess if i wouldof trimmed more thoroughly the first time it woulda helped?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

I trim wet. It might not be the best thing, but I can't be bothered to do it when dry.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

trimming when dry is a ballache imo. the leaves go all curled up and you are never sure how much you are snipping away, plus I think you end up with more leaf matter in the bud doing it this way. The leaf stems are nice and solid when wet and easy to snip as well....


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Deep Blue 8 weeks growth from germination.






Some cheddar











Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

hanging the buds untrimmed will slow the drying process down if your the type to be obsessed with the sloooow dry and cure. trimming dried sugar eaves off is deffo a pain in the arse.

nice DB bru. she funking up the gaff?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

She's very fruity and stinky indeed.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 4, 2012)

day 14 of 12/12 on the of the unknown strains from a friend, could be double big bud, power plant or skunk berry.. they nearly dies under my 600 in the early stages but managed to get them healthy again before flower here a few pics taken as i was watering this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

nice LST job


----------



## X13 (Oct 4, 2012)

keeping it gully, looks like i'll be starting up proper grow in the tent next year, i owe cash

something i grew up with:

[video=youtube;ISyqFERhMg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISyqFERhMg8[/video]

'from the east side where it's loco, selling the coco"


----------



## X13 (Oct 4, 2012)

smoking that Psychosis

[video=youtube;WndZbYQIWZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WndZbYQIWZw[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

X13, I think you should go to bed. It's late in Oz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

boom beddy bye bye?!?!


----------



## X13 (Oct 4, 2012)

think again, kids

stepping on my toes might cost you the feet you stand on

time will tell, and I'm not some child you usher off to bed mate. 

Was your respect so shallow for good reason? Sadly, there is no good reason for being shallow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

dude chill the fuck out or do one will ya.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2012)

X13 said:


> think again, kids
> 
> *stepping on my toes might cost you the feet you stand on
> *
> ...


.....................


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Avatars with cartoon characters isn't helping your "not a child" claim.


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2012)

that smokeing duck is the shit........


i could use a good rim job..............i mean trim job.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2012)

budolskie said:


> day 14 of 12/12 on the of the unknown strains from a friend, could be double big bud, power plant or skunk berry.. they nearly dies under my 600 in the early stages but managed to get them healthy again before flower here a few pics taken as i was watering this morning


I don't know about nearly dying; those look mighty pampered...and disciplined!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Got caught up in the drama and almost missed budolskie's post. Sorry bro. If they were bad earlier, you wouldn't know it. I see only green to the bottom. I think that's gonna be a nice grow going into the holidays.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2012)

x2^^^^^^^^


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Time.........
[youtube]IivPofKe7nc[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

Me thinks the forced injections were a good idea 

My little plants are looking good.

Peace to all the sixers... even the batshit crazy ones.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

step on toes? na chop the feckers off, pop hahaha
wow never seen drama in the 600 before, i thought was still in the ukers for that reply haha
hows tricks d? lovely green house grow and d blues looking awesomes also
u tried the southern wotsit called on th bb menu?? any good from reports u heard off? is it in the showcase thread?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

It comes through now and again but it never lasts long. Just like our plants, we are healthy, therefore we are disease and pest resistant.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes and sometimes it is short lived but other times goes on for days. It's all good though


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey 600 members.. do yall trim before or after its dry? im thinking triming while wet is what causes that hay smell.



I have to trim wet so I can freeze the sugar leaves and make full melt bubble hash.
I leave a good amount of leaf on and do not get the hay smell. I have to do a bit of leaf pulling as I smoke, but it takes seconds.


(I really do not like trimming, especially alone. It makes me go a bit stir crazy. I learned my lesson when I spent 8 hours trimming by myself in a tiny room. I wasn't right for days.)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

Last time I got called Big Black ? lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

Trousers said:


> (I really do not like trimming, especially alone. It makes me go a bit stir crazy. I learned my lesson when I spent 8 hours trimming by myself in a tiny room. I wasn't right for days.)


I am right there with you. I swear I start seeing things after doing it too long. Usually takes me a couple weeks to trim it all because I'm so slow and don't do killer sessions anymore. Plus I always go solo.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I have to trim wet so I can freeze the sugar leaves and make full melt bubble hash.
> I leave a good amount of leaf on and do not get the hay smell. I have to do a bit of leaf pulling as I smoke, but it takes seconds.
> 
> 
> (I really do not like trimming, especially alone. It makes me go a bit stir crazy. I learned my lesson when I spent 8 hours trimming by myself in a tiny room. I wasn't right for days.)


 Not my favorite either. I've tried both ways but I think I prefer trimming wet, but mostly just the big stuff. I'm always fuzzy when I'm breaking up my but anyways, and there's always leaf to be pulled out, so I have my box that fills with some of the best trimmings. I'm considering one of those machines you posted the other day. 



jigfresh said:


> Last time I got called Big Black ? lol


 I missed that one.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in a med state, so I can recruit friends. I am owed about 4 hours of trimming!
I'm picking in a couple weeks, me and my buddy trimming for 4 hours should more than cover it.


It must have something to do with focusing so much and not talking to anyone. Tunes help. 
When I trim alone I set a timer and take a break at least once an hour.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought a trimmer, the kind with a crank on top. I don't really like it, it is too small. If I were going to get a trimmer I would go just blow the $500 and get a trim reaper.

edit:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponic-Pro-Trimmer-Trim-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-18-Electric-Trimmer-/180786385304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a17b55198

$335 shipped, I am getting tempted. I may have to sell a couple zips and make it free.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

Trousers said:


> When I trim alone I set a timer and take a break at least once an hour.


Now That is a good idea. Nice.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2012)

Certain strains are worse than others....but I concur....fucking hate trimming


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had a few long sessions of trimming and by the time I call it a day, I don't want to trim for a while. It's a problem when there's multiple days worth of trimming to be done, lol.

Had a couple marathon sessions before and they mess me up a bit mentally and physically. Hands and back get pretty bad for a week or so.

I like to keep it under 4 hours at a time if I am trimming alone, which isn't too long. Not long enough to mess me up. If I'm with another person I will trim longer without realizing it and sometimes pay with sore hands.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey 600 members.. do yall trim before or after its dry? im thinking triming while wet is what causes that hay smell.


I am no expert. This said, I have always trimmed mostly while wet. I have a few strains that when trimmed wet dry out to have lil or no smell and taste, but same strain trimmed after dry tasste and smell lots better. I hate trimming dry weed, and as others have said it lends to waste and a headache.

Morning all making some butter that will be stronger than my last batch, since everyone was bitching about weak cookies! We shall see who is bitching this time though, hahaha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2012)

Beer, music, nicotine and friendship are key factors. I noticed as the hours pass the buds become that little bit leafier.lol


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Just done 3 days on my lonesome tod in a smallish cupboard trimming, fuk me if I ain't a little stur cwazy mesell.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I missed that one.


About 3.5 months ago BBC threw up all over us. Around post 42,900. Most of his posts got deleted, but there was some good stuff about eating fried chicken, drinking grape drank, and smoking tweed. lol

EDIT: Now that you put it that way D.... I'll feel lucky trimming in my living room.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

I always roll a joint and have a cup of tea, and without fail the tea is cold and the joint takes hours to smoke........I'll have a sip/toke after the next branch, and the next, and the next.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

haha, I remember that, good old BBC was alright as well, I can't even remember exactly what all the kerfuffle was about. 



jigfresh said:


> About 3.5 months ago BBC threw up all over us. Around post 42,900. Most of his posts got deleted, but there was some good stuff about eating fried chicken, drinking grape drank, and smoking tweed. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, I remember that, good old BBC was alright as well, I can't even remember exactly what all the kerfuffle was about.


He called us all sheep for using nutrients or something. And said 209 was trying to pump up some shit company to cash in. Or some bullshit.

I don't let shit go. Still a bit pissed about it really.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

A friend of mine  turned me onto this track/album/free download. I'm rocking out to it now:

Bassnectar - Freestyle Mixtape


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm always a little rushed because of the smell. Once I pull them out and cut them down it starts filling the place and some of this stuff is dank, don't you know! I need to create a little table of something I can set up outside of my tent and utilize the filter, making sure it all gets sucked in. But then I'll be like D, all cramped in. 

I think I do remember that now Jig, only I came in after a bunch had been deleted.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

I set up a card table in my garage, turn on some tunes and make sure there's cold brew around. 

I have to say that the other day I got to trim in someone's living room and watch tv while doing it. The time seemed to fly by and before I knew it, I had to leave or I'd be late getting back home to get my kids. I think the company you keep makes a big difference, as others have already said.

I don't miss the multiple consecutive days of trimming a bit to be honest. I do miss all the bud though


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

when you get an hour or 4, check these dudes Jig, I think you'll like em. Don gave them the thumbs up. And you can download all their tracks (and donate if you feel like it!)
http://prettylightsmusic.com/#/downloads



jigfresh said:


> A friend of mine  turned me onto this track/album/free download. I'm rocking out to it now:
> 
> Bassnectar - Freestyle Mixtape


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

I do typically pick up a new small jar of Ona gel and will set it by my garage door with a small table fan blowing across it. Without that you can smell the bud outside but the Ona makes it smell like someone is doing laundry


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> A friend of mine  turned me onto this track/album/free download. I'm rocking out to it now:
> 
> Bassnectar - Freestyle Mixtape


I'm pretty sure I've heard bassnectar on Lastfm before but I'd have to check. Pretty cool so far IMO


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

72 hours of root growth:


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

I want to grab a jar of that but I've never been near any. As well, I was thinking of giving a jar to my neighbors for Christmas for the tobacco smell. What's the consensus on that stuff. They also have the cans you place in the dispensers. What about those?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

First I ever heard of Bassnectar was this track. Now I follow him on twitter and really like him as a person. He seems like a good guy. But FUCK ME do dj's travel. Like everyday a new city. All over the world. Man, I can't imagine flying Every freaking Day!!! Can you say private jet haha.

[youtube]Imixg3jrJS8[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

DST said:


> when you get an hour or 4, check these dudes Jig, I think you'll like em. Don gave them the thumbs up. And you can download all their tracks (and donate if you feel like it!)
> http://prettylightsmusic.com/#/downloads


Some good music on that site. I just downloaded a couple of songs and sampled a couple others and they're all good IMO. I'll be bookmarking the site and keeping up with it.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey, that's the song I remember from Bassnectar! Love that song.

Now that I know which song it was I remember that it's in the 'loved' tracks so I hear it here and there. I listen to Lastfm on the earbuds while working and, when I had a riding motorcycle, while riding.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Certain strains are worse than others....but I concur....fucking hate trimming


I actually cut out a few strains that I otherwise liked because the trimming was a pain.
These are my main criteria for a keeper strain, not nec in this order though:

Smell
Taste
High, both type and length
shelf life
ease of trimming
looks


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2012)

THats the kind of music I like to hear when I am high...damn that bass is reallly roaring in my room btw!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

Chop chop turned out good can't wait to smoke her ....wierd purple lineing on leaves kinda trippy


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2012)

If I wasn't in a med state, I would need to buy another fan/filter. The last time I trimmed in the garage my wife said she could smell it at the mailbox, a good 75 feet away. Double Blueberry, double stinky. 


Northern Lights grew for me with big spear buds with only an occasional leaf sticking out. That was an easy trim.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

NL typically isn't too stinky either.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 4, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Chop chop turned out good can't wait to smoke her ....wierd purple lineing on leaves kinda trippy


those are whats called resin railings, only happens with good genetics and a good grower


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a Dstep tune I like from Datsik:

EDIT: This one actually sounds better:
[video=youtube;mb56Wppaww4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb56Wppaww4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 4, 2012)

i have never had to deal with the problem of stink, quite the contrary, i love when my whole house stinks of ruhdankadank


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

Last music post for me today but I really like these guys (opposite end of the music spectrum):
[video=youtube;szYL7BV0ONU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szYL7BV0ONU[/video]


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2012)

Check this mushy out, I found it growing in a plant i was chopping lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks wild west. You gonna let it get a little bigger, see what it is?

Here' another video. Crazy how long ago 1999 was.
[youtube]FPwkHtul62o[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2012)

well the plant is chopped now so itll stay as long as it takes me to deal with the pot, I think it popped up when i took the plant out the tent, we'll see how it grows for now lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> those are whats called resin railings, only happens with good genetics and a good grower


Well I guess take that as compliment it was a seed that came out my room poped it and mothered it .... And well that's her


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

Next item up it getting a seed stock of this I only had one seed of it and that was the only one so it one seed one pheno so that said clone only ....what would I need to do to make one hermie and get the pollen


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Next item up it getting a seed stock of this I only had one seed of it and that was the only one so it one seed one pheno so that said clone only ....what would I need to do to make one hermie and get the pollen


why not try bx'ing?


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> Check this mushy out, I found it growing in a plant i was chopping lol


I had this also in roots organic soil they said it was cause by the ....god damit brain fart...michorizon or someshit being very active


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn you guys. Your soil is so alive it starts growing. Badass!


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That looks wild west. You gonna let it get a little bigger, see what it is?
> 
> Here' another video. Crazy how long ago 1999 was.
> [youtube]FPwkHtul62o[/youtube]


that was a fun yr,i was in chuccs harder than concret.......back then i felt i could slide on barbwire and not get cut.
[video=youtube;5LrHfxW4XOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LrHfxW4XOg[/video]
shit was right back then,who was the pres back then?.........we need them back.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

genuity said:


> shit was right back then,who was the pres back then?.........we need them back.


A sax playing, smooth talking ladies man. Fuck politicians... I like Bill Clinton. LOLOL

Good shit bro. Gave me a good chuckle. And for real about the chucks. I still have a pair and when I put them on I think, "what the fuck... I'm putting on my addidas runners"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Lol, yea 99 was the shit. 7th grade was awesome for me.. i would say that was my last year sober.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> why not try bx'ing?


Probly cause I have no idea what u mean breeding and stuff is a gray area never really looked into it much was more focused on flowering and getting setup ....now ime getting into this area Wich I know many here a familiar with it so I ask here 

Trying to find strains and fill mother room right now have only 4 qrazy train ...purple flav ...girl scout cookies ....and banana kush the gsc ime kindo worried about just cause all the fakes but we will c


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, yea 99 was the shit. 7th grade was awesome for me.. i would say that was my last year sober.


Shit, I was 26 in 99' or 21st grade if school was forever lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

21st grade, haha. Then I must have been in 14th or 15th in 99. Would that be "Really High" School, haha, I kill me.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Great article in High Times about what we were talking about the other day. 

To Dab or Not To Dab

http://hightimes.com/lounge/bobbyblack/7931


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2012)

M1 X c4xcb

this should be tasty, cant wait.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> 21st grade, haha. Then I must have been in 14th or 15th in 99. Would that be "Really High" School, haha, I kill me.


19th grade o'er 'eer, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

I have that issue and was reading the articles about dabbing. I like the Oil Can Henry interview in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

It always amazes me how old you guys are! Haha, j/k So how long have you been growing? Me, about a year before my join date on riu.i was 19 or 20 and i thought i was going to get lbs. with 1 plant in a 3 gallon with no light schedule and it was either sunlight or floro tube a small one, just one. lol


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

My daughter was 4 in 99. And I didn't have her in my twenties.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Around my join date. I was much greener than my plants.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

I've only been growing a few years so not nearly as long as most in here. Still learning all the time and I couldn't be growing anywhere near how I am without the 600 and it's peeps.

I thank you all once again for the help you've passed my way.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

I started right about my join date, so what, 3 and 1/2 years now. Probably a year off in that time though. I do alright, but I'm still a noob. Only 6 or 7 harvests.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone used roots organic 707? Im having a hard time with leaf burn from it. Anybody else ever notice that?


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

1badmasonman said:


> Has anyone used roots organic 707? Im having a hard time with leaf burn from it. Anybody else ever notice that?


Never had that issue always deficiencies from 707 specially calmag


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

Let's c Ben growing march 2011 I've had 13 harvest so far actually 14 just harvested ,,,mind u these are from 3 different rooms I've Ben taking care of from start to finish my personal room and outdoor 7 harvest


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Let's c Ben growing march 2011 I've had 13 harvest so far actually 14 just harvested ,,,mind u these are from 3 different rooms I've Ben taking care of from start to finish my personal room and outdoor 7 harvest


A lot of work.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> A lot of work.


It never stops its a love or hate relationship and Ime starting to slowly teach them how to run there shit instead me running there room it's taking a tole and want to slowly just go back to my room my harvest are suffering since they dnt have all my attention


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been running perpetual pretty much since the start so I have no idea how many harvests. There was a bit of time where I had four flower setups going and was harvesting every two weeks so I think I've had quite a few in a short time. Grown lots of plants since I started due to those two factors.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys. I decided to start a new thread and I did a bit of an update just now so pop on by if you like. Here's a couple of shots.








Strawberry Sour Diesel








Deep Psychosis







Casey Jones






Cheers


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Method,

I posted a how to make Feminized seeds on the 600 Breeding Showcase thread: https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-59.html

Basically using Colloidal Silver, spraying your female plant in veg a few times before putting it into flower. Then a few more spray in flower until pistils start showing. And then pray for nut sacks!!!

Use the nutsacks on another female donor of the same strain. And you will have Feminized seeds.


method2mymadness said:


> Next item up it getting a seed stock of this I only had one seed of it and that was the only one so it one seed one pheno so that said clone only ....what would I need to do to make one hermie and get the pollen


----------



## Trousers (Oct 5, 2012)

bang bang bang shimmy cocoa puffs

[video=youtube;mHZj5ougD1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHZj5ougD1U[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

Grand Puba....very speciaaaaaal. Love some Puba, always mellow.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

[youtube]yZ5YC9PLVqc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

[youtube]OZXx622IQes[/youtube]

it's Friday and I can't be arsed......(I guess that's my RIU status, lol)


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

@ mr cof.
how do fella i hear u may b a man to throw few pics of the southern charm strain from bb up and the man who may no how she smokes...any info cool as next week thinking grabbing few goodies


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

Mr!!!?!?!?!?!???!?!?! wtf mdb, it's Sir COF I'll have you know, lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

manners cost nothing after all, nice to b nice.
i wil even bow if he puts up a smoke report hahahah
so let me re ask mr sir cof please hahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2012)

She's an easy to grow 9 weeker who hits you hard in the stomach on the first hit and spreads quickly to the head for a good hard stone with a juicy fruit smell and taste.



I normally have friends sample and give feedback, however this was too good to let go and they are still waiting.

peace
cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;3x_ev4QjDk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x_ev4QjDk0[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

I was outside and the sun came out, so I rushed back to get the camera, and then it was gone......however, peace and have a happy weekend.





DST


----------



## bigbudahluva (Oct 5, 2012)

help please


----------



## bigbudahluva (Oct 5, 2012)

i have 14 plants, 2x white widow 2x crystal silver haze 5x big budah cheese 5x ams, all are between 12 inch and 16 inch . just flipped to flower today and intend to trim all lower 1/4 foliage so its not cramped and to promote bigger top buds. all plants have been topped and are in 7.5l pots of plant magic soil, temps are between 22 c and 26 c and the tent is 120x120x200cm high. have i fucked up by putting to many in their? will it dent my yeild? and please throw a guess at what il yeild as i think my projections have been way off  thanks in advance, peace


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Hi Method,
> 
> I posted a how to make Feminized seeds on the 600 Breeding Showcase thread: https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-59.html
> 
> ...


Thanks dst will check it out it's a plan in the near future want to set up a small breeding room ,,,with a 250 watt hps Ime thinking that will be enough to breed one plant separated from rest of grow,


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds fine to me, if it gets to cramped just take the runt of the pack out. But with 1 to 1 1/2 foot tall plants I wouldn't imagine you would have an issue.



bigbudahluva said:


> i have 14 plants, 2x white widow 2x crystal silver haze 5x big budah cheese 5x ams, all are between 12 inch and 16 inch . just flipped to flower today and intend to trim all lower 1/4 foliage so its not cramped and to promote bigger top buds. all plants have been topped and are in 7.5l pots of plant magic soil, temps are between 22 c and 26 c and the tent is 120x120x200cm high. have i fucked up by putting to many in their? will it dent my yeild? and please throw a guess at what il yeild as i think my projections have been way off  thanks in advance, peace


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2012)

Took my daughter to get her throat checked yesterday because she said it was bothering her a little and looked a little red to us. She has Strep so she's home with me today and I can tell will be driving me crazy soon enough, LOL. Little ball of energy she these days...

I'm thinking I'll see about focusing that energy on improving her writing skills and spelling by having her write simple words until she's bored and then we'll work on reading. I'm not exactly sure why but she has a harder time with reading than her older brother did. 

Hope everyone is having a nice Friday so far.

Peace


----------



## Trousers (Oct 5, 2012)

We had a cold/respiratory infection run through the house. The doc gave my daughter an inhaler, I went with the vaporizer.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 2361872View attachment 2361874View attachment 2361876View attachment 2361880View attachment 2361883View attachment 2361886View attachment 2361889View attachment 2361891View attachment 2361894whats up the 6, just a few pics, a cloner i just made trial run to come soon. the baby station with various bb strains and amnesia. and 2 seed trays with my kale seedlings and 13 seeds which are bb's qrazy quake,pk and 2 toke which where crossed with either a bb psycho killer male or a pshyco killer x livers male. and in flower 3 dippy elsies and an amneisia i spluffed with pk male pollen.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 5, 2012)

Mexican bagseed. and SURPRISE cheese surprise its its youth.


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello there 6er's. Here is an update on my Speed Devil #2. First pic is from 9/28.


After that pic was taken I encountered a problem I had yet to face with cfl growing. That problem was weight. This lady is top heavy, and the next day I discovered her bent down, all the way down, top almost to the floor. Thankfully the stalk did not snap and I had to improvise a device to keep her upright. Unfortunately, all I had available was 3/4 inch pvc which although it did the job, I'm sure I busted some roots as I jabbed it in the soil for support. I'm thinking root damage due to the next day most of the small side branch leaves were yellowing and falling off. Now I have some bamboo stakes and she seems to still be alive after a week, so I shall wipe the sweat from my brow as I seem to have avoided most certain doom. My only concern as of now is the fact that she seemed to pollinate herself, mostly the lower branches, which is fine as they were to small to get any actual bud from. I did find two seeds in the cola, along with about 1 seed per nugget in 3 of the side nuggets. Not looking forward to finding out what may be where my eyes can't see. I did pull some pre-male flowers off the top, and found an open male flower who seems to be the culprit who bukkaked the buds. Damn teenage pregnancies...


----------



## irieie (Oct 5, 2012)

we got in order, pre98 bubba, white domina, pineapple express, sour og, white bubba, og13, blue dream, golden pineapple, and another pr98 shot. enjoy :bong


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, this page is kickin it!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 5, 2012)

cant compete not yet at least


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;xjAflu2aWO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjAflu2aWO4[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 5, 2012)

M1 X c4xcb


----------



## Trousers (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;QkzLatem0VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzLatem0VY[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Oct 6, 2012)

I got some new sunglasses for the tent $15 shipped. 
Lumii Growroom Glasses

I just took two pictures, one through the glasses. I have been drinking tonight. 





















NYCD that is flopping all over the place.
It should be ready in about two weeks.


----------



## ixisnowixi (Oct 6, 2012)

Its been a while since ive posted. But thanks for viewing - i know i am waiting for those super fat colas in the next 2 weeks! Day 23-Day 24 of 12/12

*NUTES:
Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom - 25 ml/4L
Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus - 5ml/4L
Botanicare Silica Blast - 5ml/4L
Botanicare Liquid Karma - 5ml/4L
Advance Nutrients Big Bud - 4ml/4L
PH - *5.7* - PPM *960-1030
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*600W COOLTUBE VIRTUAL SUN DIGITAL SYSTEM 
600W DIGILUX Super HPS Bulb
2 6'' Inline Fans - 440 CFM
4 3.5G RDWC System
----------------------------------------------------------------------
WHITE WIDOW---PINEAPPLE EXPRESS---2 ASSHOLE SATIVAS**---


*


----------



## x420xColtonx420x (Oct 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Late night pr0n fixing....
> 
> Sour D x BlueBerry aka Mamadude
> 
> ...


first i want your growing skills, then i want ur camera


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2012)

A hungover hello from over here to the 6ers.....drinking without eating dinner is not a good idea! Just in case you wondered.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2012)

Enjoy the bubbly and the holiday!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

HAHA D. Didn't recognize your own words. I remembered you saying that actually... Fuck I have a good memory for useless shit. (fyi, they are just a spammer, those pics are ads)

From the first page of Club 600:



DST said:


> That looks too good Don!!!^^^^^^
> At the the mo its a bit busy in there. But with the vertical, plus the shelving up above, I get a good bit more room (stack em high)
> So/ 5 Cali O, but they are from normal seed, so some of them are going (when it comes to the 12/12 some are going to be male) To be honest, I have my eye on one of them, if thats a girly then I am well chuffed.. Then a few Headbands - 8  but I will keep the strongest looking ones of them, and 5 OG kush (3 up on shelfs though, and one up in the heavens as well (thats a twin). There will be added lights when it comes to flower time I am sure....And 2 mysteries. The new seeds I got coming through I want to veg for as long as possible....
> 
> I know what you mean with keeping numbers down, but I am confident this style of growing, making use of all the light - 360 degrees stylee, will help. Right, off to the fridge to get some cider, *I feel like going blind...waiting on the wife getting back to crack the champagne that is currently chilling- holiday started!!!! Happy dayz.*


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 6, 2012)

i found the 400 watt thread, but i still have alliegence to those at this thread


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

That's acceptable, i suppose. As long as your heart is in the right place.


----------



## irieie (Oct 6, 2012)

I got feet in both clubs lol. I do both. This thread is where its at. Best pics and most positive vibes. Thanks for giving me a cool thread to post in.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

I didn't mention before irieie, but the buds you posted were very lovely. Quite the page that was, with everyone posting bud shot after bud shot. It's great to have such a group of good growers together, whatever lights we use.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Blah blah blah kiss-ass

Just kiddin Jig. You know I love ya!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2012)

Tahoe Og 6 days or so into flower just supercropped


----------



## socaliboy (Oct 6, 2012)

glad to see club 600 still going strong, it's been a while... here's my mkage ... made a thread about it somewhere
View attachment 2363886View attachment 2363887


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2012)

A less painfull Sunny Sunday morning over here, lol....


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Wow, this page is kickin it!


After eleven hundred pages plus at fifty posts a page...I think wow too. After looking at your pics iriere and before reading duchies post, wow was the word that came out of my mouth too. Great pics guys, congrats to all...and once again, I am super jealous. There is mucho lust and envy in my heart.

As to the six hundred thread as a whole, wow, what else can be said? What a collection of great folks, a real brotherhood develops here if one hangs out long enough and as noted and stated, flamers or people with bad vibes just don't last long here. Thank the ganja gods!

Happy sunday everyone. My lady and I don't get to spend too much time together lately but today is football day and a dinner date this evening. I'm playing kitchen bitch today and cooking dinner. A nice pork roast in the oven, baked sweet taters and a broccoli bake cheesy thingy...and I already got laid this morning. Life is good.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 7, 2012)

What up 600w crew, just going to do some trimming, and get my car stereo put in: my old skool today, before the niners play!!!!.

Got my outside grow almost warped up.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 7, 2012)

True or false
Anybody that tells you they have 100% G13 is lying. All G13 strains are crosses because it was a clone only strain and had to be crossed to get the genetics into seed


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2012)

No way to tell man. Don't you think SOMEONE snuck that shit out of there back in the day? I would guess yes. But there ain't No Way anyone knows for SURE that it's gone. I don't think anyone knows for sure it actually exists lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2012)

Enjoy the football guys, my teams just seem to keep on drawing, pratts! Always nice to see Heads Up popping in. glad you got a smile on yer face bru!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 7, 2012)

I checked out the off road show yesterday with my brother and then went to the beach for the evening. Wife and kids were down there hanging out with her sister and kids and a couple of friends that are all camping there this weekend. Was pretty cool day and I think my brother got a good deal on a lift/wheels/tires for his Jeep that recently got. 

There was a cool RC demo going on that were all the big 1/5 scale gas powered trucks racing on a track and a demo of the Trophy Karts racing on a track. Lots of neat stuff to see and great beer to drink along with hotties at the booths.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No way to tell man. Don't you think SOMEONE snuck that shit out of there back in the day? I would guess yes. But there ain't No Way anyone knows for SURE that it's gone. I don't think anyone knows for sure it actually exists lol.


It was just a post from another member.......I've had few people say they have g13 and it was such a weird growing plant with the nicest buds I've ever seen


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 7, 2012)

And a little bud shot was trimming all day yesterday and back at it today


----------



## Trousers (Oct 7, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> True or false
> Anybody that tells you they have 100% G13 is lying. All G13 strains are crosses because it was a clone only strain and had to be crossed to get the genetics into seed




Clone only strains can be made into fem seeds. If you want reg seeds you do indeed have to do some sort of crossing. 

I don't believe the story about G-13, it sounds made up to me. Besides, I don't think the government could grow good weed back then, much less develop a variety. 

I am much more sympathetic to the story behind Northern Lights. 


I love this

[video=youtube;vjd74gzMAKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjd74gzMAKU[/video]


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 7, 2012)

you post too fucking fast for me to keep up


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Hi Method,
> 
> I posted a how to make Feminized seeds on the 600 Breeding Showcase thread: https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-59.html
> 
> ...


 Does it really matter if it's the same strain, wouldn't you just have a feminized cross if you pollinated a different strain with the feminized pollen?


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 7, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> you post too fucking fast for me to keep up


That's njo shit, if you miss a day or two you might as well start at the last page and hope you didn't kmiss too much good stuff because by the time you read all the pages you missed there will be that many more pages new since you started trying to catch up.. lol


----------



## cONkey (Oct 7, 2012)

i wuv cwub swixhundwed r there contests to pway wight now?can aonybewrdie help me witd my grow?


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 7, 2012)

i just go with the flow, like one of these guys:[video=youtube;hQ7RvTMov3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ7RvTMov3U[/video] thats how i dance too


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 7, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Does it really matter if it's the same strain, wouldn't you just have a feminized cross if you pollinated a different strain with the feminized pollen?


Trying to make seed stock of the strain dnt want to cross another strain into it......


----------



## supchaka (Oct 7, 2012)

The business side of the tent. Train wreck on the right 2. Front left is pre 98 x cougar. Back left is skunky monkey. There's 4 younger plants on the left. They all have 2-3 weeks left.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 7, 2012)

i wun double 600s for realz.so i is realz lee official here at da cluB! can a Fellow Clubber Pleeze expwain to me howz to upload a U Tube Video. Tanks a watt!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't talk like a fucking dipshit if you expect anyone to help you here.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 7, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i wun double 600s for realz.so i is realz lee official here at da cluB! can a Fellow Clubber Pleeze expwain to me howz to upload a U Tube Video. Tanks a watt!


I try not to talk shit but u sound just straight stoopid ,,,,,talk like a regular person and be respectfull and u will get all u need help wise


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just Passin through with a little Stump prOn!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2012)

Little?!?!?!


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Just Passin through with a little Stump prOn!!View attachment 2365254


Stump envy for sure, what a beast!!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 8, 2012)

Strawberry Sour Diesel. @ day 28 flower


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fairy landed safely this morgen DST. props man and a massive thanks, cant believe i have original exodus cheese!!! +Rep if it will let me lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 8, 2012)

ahhhh nuts. you must spread reputation around before giving it to DST again


----------



## supchaka (Oct 8, 2012)

I meant to pop a Serax at 1am and accidentally took a diet pill. Same size and shape, just different colors! Ugh so much for my sleep tonight


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 8, 2012)

dushie man how are you growing that plant in the snow?


----------



## Penyajo (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys. Looks like every one had a good weekend. I have spent the last hour or so drooling over the last few pages of pRon. My weekend was complete shit. Cops knocked on the door of a close friend of mine that grows saying they got a tip about a grow going on there. He took every thing down that night. Then the heat started on me. So I had to tear down my whole op and am now on a few month break as every thing cools down. I have been reading headsups post for a ling while and always feel so bad for him because he can't enjoy his hobby. Now I know exactly how you feel. I guess all we can do is keep our heads up. Lol get it headsup lol. Any ways keep the pRon coming guys! STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice one Greenthumb!!! Fairy is a little darling so she is.

And Penyajo, better safe than sorry bru. You got headstash to keep you through the dry times? Hope it all cools down quick for you.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-19868327?SThisFB

funny as fuck


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 8, 2012)

i bet they have some nice tomatoes in the garden!! lol a moster that is


----------



## duchieman (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh man, my daughters long distant boyfriend, from Stoke, just sent me that pic about an hour ago via my facebook messenger. First thought was, "why is he sending me that", then I realized my girl must have told him about my trip to the Dam. Anyway, my reply was this.

Who are you kidding. That's been happening there for a long time now. 

[video=youtube;OFiN7Zsz2zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFiN7Zsz2zM[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2012)

Having a problem.
I cant access any tabs at the top right like, Notifications My Profile My Rollitup Log Out......etc.... 
They arent clickable except for a half second after I refresh the page


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

unwitting my fukkin arse, old dudes had a story and stuck to it, played the old card, "oh really, is that what it is, we though it had a funny smell". GOOD ON THEM, shame their wonderfull plant got messed up. Nice share Mr West, Mr and Mrs DST did chuckle.



mr west said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-19868327?SThisFB
> 
> funny as fuck





bassman999 said:


> Having a problem.
> I cant access any tabs at the top right like, Notifications My Profile My Rollitup Log Out......etc....
> They arent clickable except for a half second after I refresh the page


Sites is really slow of late, probably all these dudes and dudettes looking for dispencaries and friendly docs on the Map APP! snooze.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ever since the Support tab showed up my page doesnt work.


----------



## Terrell (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmS5gWmUXg8&feature=player_embedded this is my 4x4x7 600 watt hps grow


----------



## Penyajo (Oct 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice one Greenthumb!!! Fairy is a little darling so she is.
> 
> And Penyajo, better safe than sorry bru. You got headstash to keep you through the dry times? Hope it all cools down quick for you.
> 
> Peace, DST


Yeah definitely better to go the safe route. Where I live the charges are very harsh. I don't have any smoke at the moment but will have to go buy some here soon. I hate buying here though. 50 bux for a shitty eighth gets old real quick. I'm sure I'll make it thru just fine though. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 8, 2012)

[youtube]YDpdxSbvzSg[/youtube]

[youtube]A5Md_H7BERc[/youtube]

[youtube]n2Vjab-J3Qg&feature=related[/youtube]


Realest mofos in my neck of the woods  1BMM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Haha, no chief keef, lil mouse?


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ever since the Support tab showed up my page doesnt work.


try pressing the support button then.....



Terrell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmS5gWmUXg8&feature=player_embedded this is my 4x4x7 600 watt hps grow


looking hench, over the half way mark?


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 9, 2012)

Who is dese niggas? I dont know dem!


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

I have always liked these dudes.....
[youtube]LIxUk5QSj1Q[/youtube]


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 9, 2012)

DST, there is some hacker or something selling credit card numbers, posted all their info in a few different threads, this dude is the perp https://www.rollitup.org/members/fortch-490321.html


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

There's always dodgeys doing something on this site, haha. I got a PM the other day talking about fdd's bust and then asking me if I ever considered doing something outside of my current location...I mean who are these retards. Guy had about 50 posts and said he was well respected around riu....okay then. Anyone with any clue knows this is not how to approach someone....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

Little quite over these ways ay dst!! 
Alittle pic for the 6ers 1 of the many exo cheese under 4x600's


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

It's quiet everywhere, people are bored with the slow connection...snoooooooze.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

freefall from the edge of space...live>>>

http://www.youtube.com/embed/vkJ5ItzEq3M?autoplay=1&wmode=transparent


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2012)

Its on weather hold. Or at least mine is.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh it's all happening now, only 3 hours to float the fukkin balloon up to space, lmfao. Not entirely gripping.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2012)

Its on discovery for anybody in US.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

It should be pretty cool to watch if we get to see the view from the balloon looking down. See the world getting small.

EDIT: booooo. thats a bummer.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 9, 2012)

abort abort....


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2012)

Mission aborted due to gusty winds. Wimps!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 9, 2012)

Wilma big 4 or wilma 9 in my 1.2x1.2 tent Lads any help needed critical ain't looking the best thinking about scraping getting a hydro for tent my one on flower are booming only 19 days 12/12 will upload pics tomoz.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 9, 2012)

God I miss my trim bin Ben trimming without it this time friend was using it got it back now and can't say how much I missed it
and for those of u that dnt know what it is it's a life saver on ur back highly recommend using them ur not bent over with them u can sit back in couch and have it on ur lap really helps 
http://www.harvest-more.com/trim-bin/explore-trim-bin/


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

looks cool method. Wouldn't mind one of those actually, not sure my wife would be happy with me sitting with a tray of trim on the couch though, lol.



method2mymadness said:


> God I miss my trim bin Ben trimming without it this time friend was using it got it back now and can't say how much I missed it
> and for those of u that dnt know what it is it's a life saver on ur back highly recommend using them ur not bent over with them u can sit back in couch and have it on ur lap really helps
> http://www.harvest-more.com/trim-bin/explore-trim-bin/


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> God I miss my trim bin Ben trimming without it this time friend was using it got it back now and can't say how much I missed it
> and for those of u that dnt know what it is it's a life saver on ur back highly recommend using them ur not bent over with them u can sit back in couch and have it on ur lap really helps
> http://www.harvest-more.com/trim-bin/explore-trim-bin/


LOL I can only imagine the stacks of kief that bottom part doesnt collect!


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

me no understand, who collects it then?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2012)

I was being sarcastic that there probably is little to no kief in the bottom tray after a trim session.


----------



## curly604 (Oct 9, 2012)

i have a smaller version of one of those but i roll joints over it  collects keif real quick.


----------



## curly604 (Oct 9, 2012)

im with supchaka , unless the bud was dried while trimming ya probly wouldnt get much from a trim session.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 9, 2012)

supchaka said:


> LOL I can only imagine the stacks of kief that bottom part doesnt collect!


Actually u would be surprised at how much can be there not a bunch unless u shake it but ya it does work ,,,,,I only use the bottom part dnt want to separate the Kief it all goes into hash

Speaking of hash I need to run about 9 pounds of trim might just do all bubble or half bubble half wax


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 9, 2012)

curly604 said:


> im with supchaka , unless the bud was dried while trimming ya probly wouldnt get much from a trim session.


For Shure u wouldn't get much ,,,,,I hang the whole plant minus water / shade leaf so outer layer leaf part pretty dry when I trim


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 9, 2012)

What's up fellas, I haven't checked in for awhile. I've spotted some spider mites in my room and I've decided to abstain from spraying constantly and try some predatory mites from nature's control. Can anyone provide any feedback from their experiences with predatory insects for mites? I've got some mantis larvae in the room as well which takes a few weeks to hatch 100-150 of them. I was spraying, again, and again trying to time the egg hatch lings and exterminate them..... Its difficult to spray a perpetual garden so much over the course of weeks and exterminate them, but I've done a very good job of minimizing their colonies. I'm hoping these predatory mites will colonize and help to wipe them out over time.

The company I dealt with is top notch... They're replacing my initial order just from my inquiries about not spotting any predators. I hope all is well with everyone in the 600, I hope to check back in when the snow flies in the midwest. All the best until then 600! I'm super ripped of from Sannies Jackberry right now, I highly recommend


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2012)

Huh! I just come on to inquire about a bug problem I just encountered myself. Seems I'm not the only one. I think I've discovered thrips. Up until now I haven't had a problem with any bugs, this is the first. What am I dealing with here? I've heard a many frustrated people around here dealing with them. That much I did catch over the many conversations that have been had here about it. Sorry I didn't pay closer attention. So how do you guys suggest I deal with them. I'm looking for an organic fix, if there is one. Cof, I know you've suggested stuff to the guys here. Can you tell me what you use again please. 

Here's a pic. The damaged leaf. On the back, tiny, elongated, white bugs and tiny little black specs, line fine dirt.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep looks to me like thrips I used aztrol and worked for me


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 9, 2012)

Ime a big fan of Sns also I just picked some of this up haven't used it yet going to try it in one of the rooms at a buddy's
http://sierranaturalscience.com/products/natural-pesticides/sns-209


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Huh! I just come on to inquire about a bug problem I just encountered myself. Seems I'm not the only one. I think I've discovered thrips. Up until now I haven't had a problem with any bugs, this is the first. What am I dealing with here? I've heard a many frustrated people around here dealing with them. That much I did catch over the many conversations that have been had here about it. Sorry I didn't pay closer attention. So how do you guys suggest I deal with them. I'm looking for an organic fix, if there is one. Cof, I know you've suggested stuff to the guys here. Can you tell me what you use again please.
> 
> Here's a pic. The damaged leaf. On the back, tiny, elongated, white bugs and tiny little black specs, line fine dirt.


I got this stuff at target for $6. It's organic and lists thrips. It didn't do dick squat for my caterpillars, or at least not instantly like I wanted but it may work for you!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. There's a lot of what you guys get that I have a hard time finding but I'll have a look around. I'm going into week 5 of flower and don't need any issues right now.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2012)

this works well and is organic-by ferti-lome
*Triple Action Plus II (16 oz)*

*New Formulation Use on Fruits, Herbs, Nuts, Spices, Vegetables & Roses, Flowers & Shrubs. 

Provides quick and more complete control. Acts as an "exciter" to flush insect pests out of hiding and into direct contact with spray residues.

Controls: Aphids, Spider Mites, Scale, Mealybugs, Beetles, Loopers, Leaf Miners, Leaf Rollers, Armyworms, Webworms, Weevils, Tent Caterpillars, Whiteflies and many more listed. 

An effective fungicide for the prevention and control of various fungal diseases including Powdery Mildew, Black Spot, Brown Spot, Dollar Spot, Anthracnose, Rust, Leaf Spot and many others listed on label. 


Contains Pyrethrins.
May be Applied up to Day of Harvest.
Apply Every 14 Days to Prevent Disease
*


cof


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks cof. As usual, not available to me, as well as the others. Sometimes sold under different names. I'll have a look around. Looks like I'm going to have to do a bit of a tear down and clean/disinfect everything. I think I might get a new soil mix happening too. Might as well. So how would you guys compare this pest problem with others like spider mites? I guess what I'm asking is, is this gonna be a bitch? Will I at least be able to control them enough to finish the flowering crop with 4 to 6 weeks left? The Deep Psychosis are affected pretty bad and they're 9 weekers I believe. I'm assuming the vegging plants should be a fair bit easier to treat? What do you think of my barrage of questions? lol Psych! Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

Little mornin pron for the 6ers it is 
super lemon haze wk 5!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok1 more lol!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

fucking take a normal pic chedz. 2 fucking years I've been creeking my neck


----------



## curly604 (Oct 10, 2012)

whats up 600'ers!!!! this crazy mother fucker rockin 600w's of LED is back!!! and he's drunk!!! wooohoooo haha , well inebriated or not gotta say i love your guys thread im always checkin to see how things are going love it up in here. here is my blueberry scrog giant under 600w of led she is beastly! shes at about day 40 or so of flower and shes looking great maybe another week or two and she'll be ready for chop cant wait to see what she's gonna yield .cheers and stay lifted my friends.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fucking take a normal pic chedz. 2 fucking years I've been creeking my neck


Smoke a bowl as u should it ll keep the creekin away bill lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

Smoke a bowl.......u nuts M8......I watch someone smoke a bowl and I get stoned.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Smoke a bowl.......u nuts M8......I watch someone smoke a bowl and I get stoned.lol


Nice easy way to get smashed ay bill needless to say cheap 2 lmao nice!!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Huh! I just come on to inquire about a bug problem I just encountered myself. Seems I'm not the only one. I think I've discovered thrips. Up until now I haven't had a problem with any bugs, this is the first. What am I dealing with here? I've heard a many frustrated people around here dealing with them. That much I did catch over the many conversations that have been had here about it. Sorry I didn't pay closer attention. So how do you guys suggest I deal with them. I'm looking for an organic fix, if there is one. Cof, I know you've suggested stuff to the guys here. Can you tell me what you use again please.
> 
> Here's a pic. The damaged leaf. On the back, tiny, elongated, white bugs and tiny little black specs, line fine dirt.


100% they are thrips mate. 2 sides of attack needed, soil and leaf attack. For soil Diatmoeaceous Earth. Sprinkle on the top of soil daily. Thrips tend to come out mid afternoon. I would use an oil (neem based, or rapeseed oil based). There are loads of organic sprays, most of them contain pyrethrin which ais an organic insecticide. COFs triple plus has it in there.

Normally insecticides work in 2 ways, they attack the nervous sytem of the bug, or they litterally make them sick (more with caterpillar insecticides) The great thing about pyrethrin is that it is biodgradable and breaks down in air and light.

I would recommend a spray in the afternoon, and then a spray at lights off. Repeat for a few days (can be up to a week).


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

oh, and the DE should help to kill eggs and larvae in the soil....


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

DOG, how it should be.....











Exo
















A flash of Deep Blue>






and a peek a boo of headband







Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

So what you saying mate... that my Dog ain't how it should be? Whatever. 

Lovely shots D. That exo looks killer. Deep blue ain't too shabby either. I can never get over the Dog leaves in your garden. They are nice and dark green in mine as well, but in your garden it looks like you was them. I can just imagine you with a little can leaf wax and a cloth rubbing down each individual leaf.

Nice.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fucking take a normal pic chedz. 2 fucking years I've been creeking my neck


 Haha! I was just going to ask if that was a common practice, then I saw this, so I guess it is. 

Hey D, thanks a lot for that. The DE's gonna be a bit of a hassle I think, but I think I know a place or two to check, but the insecticide shouldn't be a problem and I'm gonna shop around today for that. It was bound to happen to me someday. 

As usual, you're girls look very fine today.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

Duchie, try looking online in your area. I buy my DE online from the UK, it's reasonably cheap.

haha, you read what you want into it lad.


jigfresh said:


> So what you saying mate... that my Dog ain't how it should be? Whatever.
> 
> Lovely shots D. That exo looks killer. Deep blue ain't too shabby either. I can never get over the Dog leaves in your garden. They are nice and dark green in mine as well, but in your garden it looks like you was them. I can just imagine you with a little can leaf wax and a cloth rubbing down each individual leaf.
> 
> Nice.


These girls were outside for their veg time and really had some nice weather to help them along in the greenhouse. Using this evergreen conniffer mycorrhizae in my soil just keeps everything nice and green and lush.

And thanks guys.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2012)

thrips aint too bad duchie, i had them in the past after receiving cuttings from a friend and the worst thing they ever did was munch a few lower leaves. they caused me more harm than my plants trying to eradicate them with chemical sprays etc.
i basically had a clean up, restarted my mums and i aint seen one since.

some dogs (sort of how they should be kiss-ass) i cut today, it took me and a friend 1 hour to trim all four, they were pretty big too.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

Topper ghb, they are definitely on point (to be expected though from yersen, haha).

And I agree the thrips are nippy for the lower leaves, but it's a ballache if they get into your youngins, then you want to eradicate them rapido. Or pay dearly.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Topper ghb, they are definitely on point (to be expected though from yersen, haha).
> 
> And I agree the thrips are nippy for the lower leaves, but it's a ballache if they get into your youngins, then you want to eradicate them rapido. Or pay dearly.


Thrips are fuckers to get rid best thing to get rid of any bugs is this stuff 1 tablespoon per litre n 1 treatment n the lil fuckers are gone! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002BP12LI Tried n tested ras


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

it contains spinosad which is a very effective insecticide. I have been looking at my garden centre for it but the place is piss poor. Cheers ras, I may order that online.


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2012)

funny you mention thrips , i haven't seen any for over a year i just picked up some clones today, guess what i found on one of them.............................

i'll deal with it before i take it anywhere near my place.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the great links guys. It helps pinpoint where I need to be looking. That spinosad sounds interesting. Again, not available for shipping to me. Free trade my ass, and so far the products I've found with that in it are commercial/agro volumes.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Thrips are fuckers to get rid best thing to get rid of any bugs is this stuff 1 tablespoon per litre n 1 treatment n the lil fuckers are gone! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002BP12LI Tried n tested ras


I have that and a Green Light Lawn and Garden Spray, also containing spinosad.


----------



## Penyajo (Oct 10, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Thanks for the great links guys. It helps pinpoint where I need to be looking. That spinosad sounds interesting. Again, not available for shipping to me. Free trade my ass, and so far the products I've found with that in it are commercial/agro volumes.


If you have any pool stores in your area they might have some. They use DE on top of pool filters to help filter the water. Good luck on your search. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 10, 2012)

i stay nothing but high, deja vu?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 10, 2012)

Penyajo said:


> If you have any pool stores in your area they might have some. They use DE on top of pool filters to help filter the water. Good luck on your search. STAY HIGH!!!


 Hey, thanks for that tip! That's a good one and I have one or two in mind already.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 10, 2012)

OK, I found some DE pretty simple at local places, just titled under weird product names, so I can now get both those things easy in one place. 

Also, Penyajo, I did some reading up and learned not all DE is the same. The kind used in pool filtering is made using a high heat process and that kind of DE is classed as a carcinogen. What we need for our purposes is *amorphous* diatomaceous earth. That is the key thing to look for. 

So thanks for all the help guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

i get mine here: http://diatomx.co.uk/


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

So were is our mornin bud pron fix at!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

ghb got it on lock chedz. nice pooches fella!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Those were last nights lol i want mornin back shots haha nice none the less tho tho GHB !!


----------



## Penyajo (Oct 11, 2012)

duchieman said:


> OK, I found some DE pretty simple at local places, just titled under weird product names, so I can now get both those things easy in one place.
> 
> Also, Penyajo, I did some reading up and learned not all DE is the same. The kind used in pool filtering is made using a high heat process and that kind of DE is classed as a carcinogen. What we need for our purposes is *amorphous* diatomaceous earth. That is the key thing to look for.
> 
> So thanks for all the help guys. Appreciate it.


Good thing you looked into it a little more than I did. I take care of a few pools at work and one of them uses DE. Didn't even think if it was the right DE. Good luck on your search. Erybody needs to STAY HIGH!! Major déjà vu.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 11, 2012)

How much dry ice would i need to do a run of hash, the smallest ammount i can get is 10kg, seems a bit overkill for 2oz trim max.

westy, you got any trim you wanna do a run with?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 11, 2012)

For 2 oz you only need 1-2lbs


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> How much dry ice would i need to do a run of hash, the smallest ammount i can get is 10kg, seems a bit overkill for 2oz trim max.
> 
> westy, you got any trim you wanna do a run with?


Not really dude, why dont u buy some iso and borrow the girlfriends hair dryer?


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh by the way I came on here to tell u guys, my daughter took her first proper steps tonight. She walked all the way across the room un aided. My life as I know it is over, so if u notice im missing more than usual u know why lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

Did both mom and dad get to watch the magic happen? Im both thrilled and bummed for you.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 11, 2012)

life gets better and better when they can walk mate, they get into everything keeps u busy for sure lol.it was my youngest sons 5th birthday today wouldnt like to go back to when they were that age i had 2 running around causing a constant headache lol


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

i wonder whats wrong with my c99 her leaves are steadily yellowing and dieing.. looks like part of the stem rotted or something but it looks like it healed itself? idk, oh well ill still get some smoke off of it.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

ccant stop by without dropin some pics two cheese surprises one pot! can u dig it. oh are these these same cheese surprises that breeders botique is selling now?

oh and a baby M1 lookin indica, awsome.. and a dead seelding, fuck. i always over water them. pisses me the fuck off.. there so damn easy to over water.. fucking bullshit


----------



## supchaka (Oct 11, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> ccant stop by without dropin some pics two cheese surprises one pot! can u dig it. oh are these these same cheese surprises that breeders botique is selling now?
> 
> oh and a baby M1 lookin indica, awsome.. and a dead seelding, fuck. i always over water them. pisses me the fuck off.. there so damn easy to over water.. fucking bullshit


Just to be the negative nancy that I am, I am going to say the dead one wasn't over watered. I'd guess under watered if anything. I've never seen a plant that tiny die from over watering, it would take a good week or 2 and that only looks a couple days old.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

i dont know how your going to tell me. when i just told you its from over watering.. its not a guess its what happend.

its dry on top but the soil holds alot of water. iv lost plenty like that the stem just shrivels up at the base from too much moisture and will fall over.. even though the top half will look very healthy and still alive it dies within a day. .


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice one girl!!! hahahahaha.


mr west said:


> Oh by the way I came on here to tell u guys, my daughter took her first proper steps tonight. She walked all the way across the room un aided. My life as I know it is over, so if u notice im missing more than usual u know why lol.


Yes it is Droman. Looking good.


dababydroman said:


> ccant stop by without dropin some pics two cheese surprises one pot! can u dig it. oh are these these same cheese surprises that breeders botique is selling now?
> 
> oh and a baby M1 lookin indica, awsome.. and a dead seelding, fuck. i always over water them. pisses me the fuck off.. there so damn easy to over water.. fucking bullshit





supchaka said:


> Just to be the negative nancy that I am, I am going to say the dead one wasn't over watered. I'd guess under watered if anything. I've never seen a plant that tiny die from over watering, it would take a good week or 2 and that only looks a couple days old.





dababydroman said:


> i dont know how your going to tell me. when i just told you its from over watering.. its not a guess its what happend.
> 
> its dry on top but the soil holds alot of water. iv lost plenty like that the stem just shrivels up at the base from too much moisture and will fall over.. even though the top half will look very healthy and still alive it dies within a day. .


Now now ladies, lol.

on another note...this guy in a thread said that perhaps DST stood for Dick Sucking Tranny. Although it was sad, I did find it quite funny


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

he was soooooooo close


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

hahaha, that was quite funny. and im probably just agg from loosing my seedling. gatorade on ice and a bowl will ease the pain.. i was looking forward to that seedling though came out of some dank weed. luckily i found a couple more. im a bagseed maniac


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

Always good fun to have a little name calling thrown your way. Bog over here means swamp. Glad I didn't chime in with that bit of info.

EDIT: droman, I'm a pro at overwatering seedlings too. Good company.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

he didn't even know how close bill, haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> its dry on top but the soil holds alot of water. iv lost plenty like that the stem just shrivels up at the base from too much moisture and will fall over.. even though the top half will look very healthy and still alive it dies within a day. .


Try Ladybug Squarefoot gardening soil for a healthier root system....I add 25% perlite. No nutes required, just water when the container is light.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

what kind of liqour is that D?


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

alright ill check it out, can you find it a lowes and stuff? or more like hydroshop? damn computers slow wont let me edit


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> alright ill check it out, can you find it a lowes and stuff? or more like hydroshop? damn computers slow wont let me edit


try your lawn and garden centers-not the major chains.
http://www.ladybugbrand.com/index.asp


cof


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

I was just messing D........


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

where, in my avatar? It's an 18yr old Glenlivet 



dababydroman said:


> what kind of liqour is that D?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

anyone who hasn't met our man D.......leg..end.lol Serious though boys got a talent


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 11, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i dont know how your going to tell me. when i just told you its from over watering.. its not a guess its what happend.
> 
> its dry on top but the soil holds alot of water. iv lost plenty like that the stem just shrivels up at the base from too much moisture and will fall over.. even though the top half will look very healthy and still alive it dies within a day. .


Maybe it died because you cooked it too long on the barbecue? lol j/k - Bummer man, you would have fewer overwatering/underwatering issues if you started your seedlings in a more appropriate sized container. Better luck next time, good day everyone!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

I know, lol.


supersillybilly said:


> I was just messing D........


Right guys, too much excitement for one night. Off to the scratcher.

Doei!

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

DST said:


> where, in my avatar? It's an 18yr old Glenlivet


no more, pls god no more.lol


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

haha, good night bru!


Shwagbag said:


> Maybe it died because you cooked it too long on the barbecue? lol j/k - Bummer man, you would have fewer overwatering/underwatering issues if you started your seedlings in a more appropriate sized container. Better luck next time, good day everyone!


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 11, 2012)

mr west said:


> Oh by the way I came on here to tell u guys, my daughter took her first proper steps tonight. She walked all the way across the room un aided. My life as I know it is over, so if u notice im missing more than usual u know why lol.


I know exactly what u mean .....mine is 3 and into everything she can be


----------



## supchaka (Oct 11, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i dont know how your going to tell me. when i just told you its from over watering.. its not a guess its what happend.
> 
> its dry on top but the soil holds alot of water. iv lost plenty like that the stem just shrivels up at the base from too much moisture and will fall over.. even though the top half will look very healthy and still alive it dies within a day. .


I'm sorry you feel that way, but I'm going to have to tell you that you're wrong then. Unless the plant in that pic isn't as it appears to be, or you're planting in pure poison. There is 100% no way you could overwater that plant to DEATH that QUICKLY. I'm not sure why I replied again, you're gonna believe what you want as its already apparent. Good luck though.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2012)

Upper level of veg under a 6 bulb 4' T-5

BX1, Bolo Kush and three Engineer Dreams in 16 oz cups

Cheese Chunk by dr green dre at 3 1/2 weeks



heri/rom at 4 weeks




cof


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

Pathogens in soil can cause stem rot, I have seen young seedlings stems rot rapidly, perhaps it was something like that (which can be a by product of overwatering due to the disease thriving in wet conditions, air flow is also going to be a major element in this.....just my 2 cents.



supchaka said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, but I'm going to have to tell you that you're wrong then. Unless the plant in that pic isn't as it appears to be, or you're planting in pure poison. There is 100% no way you could overwater that plant to DEATH that QUICKLY. I'm not sure why I replied again, you're gonna believe what you want as its already apparent. Good luck though.


Nice stuff COF, looks like you got a nice selection as usual!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Pathogens in soil can cause stem rot, I have seen young seedlings stems rot rapidly, perhaps it was something like that (which can be a by product of overwatering due to the disease thriving in wet conditions, air flow is also going to be a major element in this.....just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stuff COF, looks like you got a nice selection as usual!


I was going to go on to say that without getting into the why of why he's using 2g pots for seedlings. If you soak the soil in a fresh potting of a plant, seedling, whatever. That is what most people would do *when the container is the right size for the plant in the first place.* Soak a big pot with a seedling and 99% of the water isn't going to get used at all and hopefully evaporate quickly enough to not turn into funky moss mud in the bottom of the pot. You pick up the pot, it still weighs 15lbs and you don't water it. Well that new sprouts got a root that's only a half inch to start with so if that top layer of soil dries only an inch or so down and bam, your plants dead. 

To say seedlings are so easy to overwater simply means some corrective criticism was required. Seedlings are quite the opposite and damn near impossible to drown with typical over watering in a short amount of time. Growing ball funk in your soil cuz it's in a pot too large is another story too. The bottom line is the plants aren't dying directly from over watering. 

If you must grow in such a large container from the start, don't soak the whole pot. The plants not gonna use it and you're just asking for problems. I start seedlings in 16 oz party cups and they get soaked to runoff everyday about the first two weeks, its not necessary but its easy and _*I know I'm not going to overwater them that soon. *_Take that same plant in the big pot and water it about a half cup straight to the stem 1-2 times a day. The large quantity of soil will wick away and evaporate the water you are adding so you won't end up with the heavy bucket of mush. Anyways, I won't say anymore on the subject. I first grew in soil over 20 years ago so I have seen a sprout or 2 in my day. What's that saying, you can lead a horse to water.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 12, 2012)

i too have had stems rot on a couple seedlings in the early stages and could only put it down too being to wet! they rot right at the contact point with the soil and just flop over and die.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with everything you are saying on large pots supchaka, especially with seedlings, you start small and build up. But I have also seen stem rot in starter pots, so it does or can happen. Then it's probably something in the medium that is causing that, or the environment. Saying that, in most plant failures the gardener is the one at blame as he sets the environment up.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 12, 2012)

Alright folks, just another quicky on the phone, should be back on full time soon, got a couple dogs, cheese, SLH, c.b x Lem q and two Cindy 99's in week 4-5. Hope to get shots of them up asap, but no got the best track rec. For keeping up.Hope all's s good troopsCinders


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Good to see ya mucker. Take it easy and enjoy yer weekend gadje.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 12, 2012)

Watup 600 crew. Sitting here in Cal, cen valley hearing the rain drop down.Smoking on 6 strains






Outdoor was a good.Still got Tangerine dream and Sweet kush to chop. Tangerine is going to be last. Maybe by December??

Also got some smaller ones I did in September about to be copped to; cherry pie and tangerine kush,




[video=youtube;pcjt8mVTi2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcjt8mVTi2c[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you grown the tangerine dream before? I've always wanted to smoke some. It's nice having a little rain huh? I mean I guess it's not great for the outdoor plants, but just for the ground and stuff it's great. It stopped raining here, just foggy.

Congrats on wrapping up at least part of the outdoor. Almost done for the year. or maybe not, fucking December ? damn


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 12, 2012)

Watup 600 crew. Sitting here in Cal, cen valley hearing the rain drop down.Smoking on 6 strains






Outdoor was a good.Still got Tangerine dream and Sweet kush to chop. Tangerine is going to be last. Maybe by December??

Also got some smaller ones I did in September about to be copped to; cherry pie and tangerine kush




[video=youtube;pcjt8mVTi2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcjt8mVTi2c[/video].

Would like to say for the record too. I got nothing against good cops, just punk ass cops that like to just fuck with you for no reason.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 12, 2012)

hp and mh is kicking ass! buds are super frosty. I know I've had some frosty buds already but this is just insane [video=youtube;RijB8wnJCN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL99A90355E446 CE77&amp;feature=results_main[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

I like Mac Dre, shame, RIP.

Bloody pishing it down here today and I have got to cycle somewhere....think I'll be tramming, tramming, tramming like the tram is full.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2012)

The medium plays a major role in root developement. They seem to prefer a light, airy mix....this might be one reason that hydro has quicker growth. I add 25% perlite to all mixes to lighten the soil density....and be gentle with the nutes...if you're using a good bag soil there is no need to feed.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Oct 12, 2012)

Cof speaks the truth


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

cof is the truth!


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Oct 12, 2012)

Now we play the waiting game. Tick, tock, tick, tock, tick, tock...


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 12, 2012)

your sorry i feel what way? 

the fact is its not under waterd, its over watered i realize that.. ii know why i lost it and thats why i posted the pick and said so.


so it is kindof annoying for y ou to post right after me and say the complete oppsite when you have no idea what imdoing with my plants. its ffof mixed with my natural soil that has alot of clay in it.. its good for the summer time because we get 100 degree plus temps.

its bag seed so i didnt baby it and thats why i probably lost it.. it was already damp but dry around the sides so i put a little water around the sides n theats where i fucked up.. i mean i dont see what the big problem here is makeing it a big deal.

wellthanks for your contructive critisism or whatever but it wasnt very contructive to tell me i underwaterd them when thats not the case..


so uh.. thanks


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sup 6ers just alittle night pron for yas from the freezin mids uk lol
View attachment 2371027View attachment 2371028View attachment 2371029View attachment 2371030


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

BLD and cheddar, you guys are making me so anxious so see some buds up close again. Been months and those things you guys posted are beauties. I need some of that in my life.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> its ffof mixed with my natural soil that has alot of clay in it.. its good for the summer time because we get 100 degree plus temps.


Fox farm is a dense mix and so is clay. Your plants are sufficating with a high air, soil ratio. You can loosen your mix by adding perlite and coir (or peat) or using something like revitalizer http://www.ladybugbrand.com/products/Revitalizer-Compost.asp If you loosen your mix your plants will be happier.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2012)

22 days off 12/12


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 13, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Fox farm is a dense mix and so is clay. Your plants are sufficating with a high air, soil ratio. You can loosen your mix by adding perlite and coir (or peat) or using something like revitalizer http://www.ladybugbrand.com/products/Revitalizer-Compost.asp If you loosen your mix your plants will be happier.
> 
> 
> cof



I love Pro-Mix (peat) for seedlings and clones ready to veg. As a few people have pointed out also, the container size should be more appropriate to control watering more efficiently, something that should not be overlooked if you're looking to avoid losing seedlings in the future D, that is a major reason why she's no longer with us (bows head). 

What's everyone have going today? I'm working from home, playing catchup from a long busy week on the road. Rainy day in the midwest, a good day for indoor gardening and boning, lol. I'm ordering some SNS-209 today for mites. I'll continue to let the predatory mites do their work to colonize in the vegging areas and I will start the systemic control asap. Everything going into flower will get a nice dose of Azamax the first 14 days as a foliar application to exterminate what's left. I'm hoping this will get take things from being under control to exterminated in 4-6 weeks. 

Crank dank 600.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2012)

hell yea,dank......(force og).........


























comeing up on 9 weeks,going 10 weeks.

(?purp x spacebomb) update soon,but i must say,they are all gems,but one.
frost factories they are,smells of some fruit/soft fruit.>>>>like the ?purp cut,in seed form.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 13, 2012)

Yo 600, don't be mad at me and kick me out, but I'm looking for recommendations for a nice large footprint reflector for a 1000W. I'm going to upgrade one of my current 4 x 4 homemade boxes for a 6 x 6 tent and make the change. I'll still keep running another 4 x 4 with a 600 in it, she's dialed in and performing better than the box. Eventually probably run a 600 and 1000 in the 6 x 6 but not until she's up and running. 

I'd love to get recommendations for 8" inline fans that perform well and reflector. I've always like the Raptor, Magnum XXXL of course, but I've seen a new one called Bigfoot with a hinged glass panel which looks nice. To be honest, one of my 600 tents uses a 6" cool tube with a large chinsy (but large) reflector and it works fantastic. The price can't be beat either. I'm not certain if I need an 8" or just a 6", I'd like to think I can get by with 6" ducting in a space that size but I'm not sure since I've never used anything other than 6".


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 13, 2012)

Go with xxxl Hood 8 inch and a 8 inch max fan and keep it under a foot away from tops of plant...i spray my plants with snake skin and keep the 6-8 inches away from glass


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 13, 2012)

When did Kmart start selling hoods lol looks nice
http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_043V003341899000P?sid=KDx01192011x000001&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=32-172408263-2


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 13, 2012)

I know I saw that! I also saw that Miejer sells them too lol. I guess they're tired of missing out on the action. Probably some aggressive marketing by Maverick as well. I've read that the welds on those Bigfoot hoods are not well constructed.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 13, 2012)

Ultra grow 8 inch hood they work well have 2 of them in my room friend uses Xxxl I use the ultra grow 
I didn't get them here just a pic I get them at my local hydro shop for 175
will throw up some pics of my room later on way to go get pro mix and pots running two of the hoods and 2 thousand watts
only using my six for vedge right now
http://grow-your-own-gardens-llc.myshopify.com/products/ultra-grow-super-large-hood


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2012)

i just spent the last three hours cutting down four rather large deep blue girls. this is my "green" pheno, it doesn't purple up too well but it does yield like a bitch.
i never stopped once for a drink or piss etc and i did the whole lot standing up, if that isn't hardcore i don't know what is. 
















still got 11 dogs finishing up in the same tent , they will really like the extra light for this last week.










time to go and get high, have a nice night !! peace 600.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 13, 2012)

Ultra grow hooked


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Ultra grow hooked


Nice dude, thanks for the pics and recommendations! What is the CFM rating on that fan you're using?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sup 6ers??
View attachment 2372118View attachment 2372121View attachment 2372122View attachment 2372124View attachment 2372127View attachment 2372128View attachment 2372130View attachment 2372132View attachment 2372133View attachment 2372134View attachment 2372135View attachment 2372136View attachment 2372138View attachment 2372139View attachment 2372140View attachment 2372141View attachment 2372143View attachment 2372144View attachment 2372145View attachment 2372146


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 13, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice dude, thanks for the pics and recommendations! What is the CFM rating on that fan you're using?


http://shopping.yahoo.com/773583168-can-8-inch-max-fan-mixed-flow-inline-fan/


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 13, 2012)

Who uses grow bags plastic ones if I use these I can fit about 15 more plants than usuall......my main concern is drainage


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Just fired her up for the first time , still gotta setup ventilation got a lot of reading to do. 
So am i in the club now or what ?


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2012)

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2012/10/03/disabled-woman-wards-off-13-intruders-with-bear-spray/
another gem lol


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice stuff peeps. Bil Lil, Gen, GHB, Chedz (even managed to get his pics the right way round!!!) soz if I missed anyone.

Looks like we declined into a rainy season here. Hasn't stopped for the last 4 days or so. Had to chop one of th eoutdoor girls as it was getting mullered with mould. ffs. Well I chopped most of it, pretty pissed about that. Anyway, life moves on. Peace, DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuckin wiunded for ya dst but thats the risks of growin outside ay!!  wots the plan with it?? Hash ir is there some u can save as bud??


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

Ach, nae worries lad. Funny thing is, out of the two plants, the one that had whispier flowers was the one that started getting mould...mad really. Anyway, there is half still to be chopped and looks like I'll be having a very hashy future I made some finger hash from cutting it yesterday (and I was only trimming fan leaves so not really getting into it much) and fuk me if this isn't nice stuff. Anyway, I'll put some pics here and on the greenhouse thread.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2012)

Dst sorry to hear about the mould. Sux to see them go that way after all the time put forth. I used mine as hash, but not sure if that was a good idea since it still gets smoked lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

there's one of the colas...bit leafy, but frosty as a mofo....






and these things are dynamite, and this sample was snipped a good week ago. The big bertha plant is gonna be fukkin great. Had a few nogs of this for me wakey bakey and it's Grrrrrrrreat, lol.





peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

i just ditched the mouldy stuff mate. The thing is, I could have let it go and spent the whole day trying to find all the mouldy flowers, but I thought, for the sake of my yielder that has fat colas, I thought it wise to cull the bitch!

On an even stupider note, I discovered the other day that my timer has been coming on during the night in my flower room. I was looking at my plants thinking, these fukker look like they are starting to re-veg, first thing I done was check the timer, and low and behold, 2 hours from 2-4am...mofo!!!! Anyway, it's only about 2cm of growth so I am hoping they revert back without too much stress.

Rule here is, more time spent in garden = greater amount of reward.

Time doing other shit = Not such a great reward. Doh!



bassman999 said:


> Dst sorry to hear about the mould. Sux to see them go that way after all the time put forth. I used mine as hash, but not sure if that was a good idea since it still gets smoked lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Rule here is, more time spent in garden = greater amount of reward.
> 
> Time doing other shit = Not such a great reward. Doh!


I have been learning this lesson recently as well. Double doh!

Hope youre having a fine Sunday morn.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

All is good in the hood. Enjoy the rest of your evening bru.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2012)

Morning guys, has the rain stopped yet D? should do soon as we got crystal blue skies as far as the eye can see


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

It's stopped for a minute....but grey skies abound.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2012)

I see a frost on my car this morning, winter is on its way lol


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

Boooooo, bring back the sun.


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry to hear about your woes d, i recently lost 5 SSHit plants to a dodgy timer, half a year from seed and i never even made hash from them just straight in the bin.
hopefully you can rescue them, silly boy!.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2012)

HIGH,Hope all good, just clearing the cobwebs from weekend. Was checking the new strains on BB, Nice  Good to see more Doc's, ill go ahead and pop the other originals I got and try find one with more H.B.Ive got a Headband x Sour D seedlings that looks good with a strong smell. Not sure what to do if its male? As much as I'd love to mix it up, ill b happy to just get bk to growing regularly! Anyway, ill get some snaps up one way or another asap, and STILL got the Psyco Killer x snap " Mr. West " lolLatersCinders


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey cinders mate, I just got my psycho killer cut back and im super stoked to have the lemon pledge pheno.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2012)

So, when the frosty white things gather up all along the edges of the leaves, that's a good thing right? hehehe

Strawberry Sour Diesel


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh man this uploader's a pain sometimes. 

Good morning all. Sorry to hear about loosing one to The Mold D. I'm getting ready to start Thrip treatment today. I've cleaned the outside areas already and today I'll be prepping my veg cabinet to be a contained treatment center and setting up an isolation area for after. I'm starting with the clones to see how the react, then working up to the new flowering girls, and finally the big girls. Then I'll be able to finish cleaning and sterilizing the gardens and everything else before putting them back. Haven't been able to get my hands on DE yet, but I will. 

I'm gonna sit down a bit later and update my thread with more pics but till then I've got some prepping to do. Where's my pipe?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 14, 2012)

watup my crew!Going to watch my 49ers kick some ass today!

Well plants are not doing to good. Due to mitse bad! I just let it get out of control  Just had to much going on, with outdoor trimming, plus bring in plants at night indoors, to veg in my garage. With watering, moving plants indoors & outdoors.I guess I just need to take it easier on my self. GOT TO LOVE CAL!

Anyways buds are getting really stinky!

Would it be okay to use neem on them, if they are only 3 weeks in flower?I just gave them a good shower last night, and gave them a good stroke.--Wait what?

Also had to pull my 6 foot tangerine dream plant out of the ground .My neighbor came over and ask if I could move it from his kitchen window view--WIFE MADE HIM






I was like no way! In my head, but said sure




lol moved it next to my house


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Rule here is, more time spent in garden = greater amount of reward.
> 
> Time doing other shit = Not such a great reward. Doh!


TrOOf playa, trOOf. I hope they come back flawlessly and your yield is immaculate while doing so!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's a little treat I got up to this morning. If it weren't for the leaf damage I was surely scratching my head. Fucking Yorkie got a hold of it. She jacked up the one next to it too but it was able to survive. And just a couple days ago I told some dude oh you don't need to veg in a closed area!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Dst I feel for u with the mold man ... It rained hereva couple days ago and I started seeing my first signs of bud rot . Looks like I have to take everything down about a week early ..oh well most of the trichs are cloudy already anyway n I was just waiting for more amber....gonna be chopping for a couple days ...once I'm done illl get around to startimg my indoor grow


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2012)

@DST, I know you were watching this the other day mate.. http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice ride 209. Nice plants too.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 14, 2012)

space jump live 

[video=youtube;MrIxH6DToXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

Cheers guys, got a shit load of hash to be made, lol.

And the wife has the stratos jump thing on...only another 2 1/2 hours, lol,. snooze.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 14, 2012)

Effed my back up last week.
Of course I have 4 fat plants due to be plucked this week.

My right arm is jacked, so I'll be trimming lefty.

Good thing a friend owes me 4 hours of trimming and another is unemployed and needs some money. 

I almost bought a trimmer station, but it wouldn't get here in time. 
I am a little wary when I see ones go for $1200 and then a knock off for $335.


ramble ramble

The flexerel is making my mind cloudy.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey fellas! No way in hell am I catching up with everything iv missed in here! 
I may be picking up some old habits here pretty soon... Scratch that, I WILL be picking up some old habits here pretty soon! Building and planting will start at the beginning of next month  2 sixers in separate cabs, air cooled yield masters, all super soil. No co2 this time around. Can't wait!
ill be growing out some of my old crosses so fingers crossed. If I remember correctly some peeps had issues with a high male ratio. 
Peace, love, and chicken grease.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Here's a little treat I got up to this morning. If it weren't for the leaf damage I was surely scratching my head. Fucking Yorkie got a hold of it. She jacked up the one next to it too but it was able to survive. And just a couple days ago I told some dude oh you don't need to veg in a closed area!


Fuckin dogs happened to me two from a friends little dog I dnt know what it is with the little breeds wanting to smash plants not just weed my rott he might smell them once in awhile and kick it with the outdoor plants but never any damage from any large dogs out of me and my friends


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Hey fellas! No way in hell am I catching up with everything iv missed in here!
> I may be picking up some old habits here pretty soon... Scratch that, I WILL be picking up some old habits here pretty soon! Building and planting will start at the beginning of next month  2 sixers in separate cabs, air cooled yield masters, all super soil. No co2 this time around. Can't wait!
> ill be growing out some of my old crosses so fingers crossed. If I remember correctly some peeps had issues with a high male ratio.
> Peace, love, and chicken grease.


Good to hear from you, and good to see you're back in the grow game. I've been wondering where you were.

speaking if which
where is doobie?

I found something that is simplier and easier than supersoil
http://www.ladybugbrand.com/products/SqFt-Gardening-Blend.asp
a bag of this with a bag of jungle growth pro veg and 25% perlite...talking about dialed in, just add water.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuck. Was the space thing cool? I forgot till just now and it's over 

What up whodat.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2012)

It was pretty cool jig. Couldn't do it myself, the most intriguing thing was his view of the earth.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey whodat, welcome back! Can't wait to see what you're putting together. 

I'm wondering the same thing about Doobie too cof. I hope he's well. If you're lurking Doob, chime in man. 

The jump was pretty cool. I'm wondering if they're gonna have some better shots off his suit cameras. Crazy people man,.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey cof and jig-man.
cof, that mix sounds good to me  I'd give it a shot if I didn't already have a garbage can full of SS I have left from an old batch  seeing as its been sitting around for about a year ill add a little fresh guanos and castings to get things poppin. I'll probably add some fresh compost too.

jig, that space jump was pretty coos. I tuned in about 2 minutes before he jumped. I don't think he beat the free fall record but he sure as hell crushed the altitude record. Pretty awesome.

Hey duchie! I can't wait to show and tell.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

Oi Oi whodat, got a t-shirt sitting here collecting dust for you!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey there D! What is this t-shirt you speak of?

edit: never mind, I found the hash thread. I totally forgot about that! Boy that thread sure took a wild turn lol. I was expecting bill to win that one for sure. Thanks for the votes everyone! 
What does the shirt say? Something about a phd in thc? Lol

sorry to hear about your mould issues along with timer fiasco  total bummer


----------



## socaliboy (Oct 14, 2012)

MKage, getting fat... and getting closer by the day.



Forever flowering with the 600


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2012)

roots coming out bottom my pots so i have put about 2inch soil in same size pots and cut bottoms of my pots and sat them in, they are on day 24 of 12/12 should this be ok to see out there last 5 weeks or so


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice plant socali!!!!

Good thing budolskie. Should see some nice new growth.

Update on my reveg tent, lol. What a freaking spanner. Lots of funky looking leaves, that's the update, hahaha.

Here's a nice few outdoors though, the sun WAS out for a minute or two.


























Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 15, 2012)

NEW PAGE
[video=youtube;EK7JE4bbW24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK7JE4bbW24[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2012)

Sexy pr0n y'all!

well I'm heading out for a couple of weeks so ill see you lot when I get back. Next time I'm here for good lol

peace


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Can someone post a pic of how they are cooling there 600hps 

I only have one and I was wondering if my inline fan should be inside the box blowing air over the light to outside the box ?
With another fan bringing air from outside in to the room ? 

What size fan do I need to cool a 600w hps in a 3 ftx 3ft x 7ft 

I'm gonna be running it at night and in the winter time only so do you think I can just vent it into the room and use as a heater and just draw air in from outside into the cab ?

A pic would be very helpful...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm using a 7,500 btu window a/c unit to cool two open hood 600's....along with three fans.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 15, 2012)

okhere goes, i am using an inline sunleaves supply whisper fan 4inch that is more than enough to cool my 600watt cooltube.that being said i have this running through a growlab 120 which is similar in dimensons to what you posted. Works great cause it has internal ball bearings! very important in my opinion. I have it cooling these ladies


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2012)

I talk about the light at 45 seconds in. There is usually tape between the glass and the ducting so it sucks air over the bulb. I think pulling air over a bulb vs pusing it over is better. In other words, fan last. Also creates negative pressure in the system. That's a good thing in my book.

I have a 1000w hps, 6" 435 cfm valueline fan, 2' x 3' closet.

[youtube]6WBKQ7vSqJQ[/youtube]


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 15, 2012)

What kind of fans ? 
I went looking for 8in duct fans and I couldmt find any . Might have to order the fan from online..


I'm gonna go check the hydro store later today and see what they got 

I forgot I have a nice sized ac unit to cool the room the hid is in.



Thanks cof 


I think I can make something work ....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2012)

And here's the way I did it to begin with. This had a 400w hps and a 250w mh. Same fan and closet. This time I took air from outside the closet and pushed it over the lights and out the ceiling.

[youtube]mcDCbTTeUoE[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2012)

i use a 5" air cooled hood, similar to a cool tube but with better light spread.
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Lights/Grow-Light-Systems/SilverStar-Grow-Light/?search_query=air cooled hood


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2012)

@ kushXOJ
anytime you can bring in fresh air,its a good thing.
a/c will work just fine for 1-2 even 3 600 on the right day(cool day)

i now use a 8in vortex fan,3 air hoods,and a big filter,as winter is closeing in.








whodats (?purp x spacebomb)








tall ones^^^






^^^^lil ones


----------



## HighlyImaginative (Oct 15, 2012)

I use a 10 in canfan i forgot the cfm. but it keeps my room at like 72 on a cold day, 80 on a really hot one. i have even hit 90 in the room when it was summer. i am using 1800 watts in my room, 3 600 watts.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 15, 2012)

whats up 6er's just took down 3 dippy elsies from the BB, and an amnesia which was knocked up came down a little early to make way for the christmas batch but im still happy!!
some colour change with the cooler nights. just enjoying the finger nd scissor hash!! best bit of trimming!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2012)

I dig the colors. Love when the leaves turn like that. Nice work.


----------



## errb (Oct 15, 2012)

killer looking buds man! girls look good

E.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys almost ready to germ some beans now. Just gotta put on the light tight door , get some soil and a smaller fan for intake ..

I can almost smell the bud already lol


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice stuff amcheesier!!! dippy looking well dipable. And KushOJ, room looks very inviting for me just now, my hands are cold and it looks lnice and cosy in that there grow room.

More rain, when will it ever stop. ffs, away tae fuck wie ye clouds!


----------



## purpslovindude (Oct 16, 2012)

Im officially in the 600w or maybe the 1200w club but heres the setup, feedback would be much appreciated. Waiting 3 more days before i put the oscilating fan in there, want them to get a little bit taller and a stronger root base before they start gettin blown around ya know. But yeah how am I lookin so far? There all clones transplanted to 1gl buckets with 12 hand drilled holes for drainage and filled with Aurora Roots Original Organic Soil. 
3-Snow Dawgs(sno cap x chem dawg)think they were shocked when I got them but were gonna bring em back 
2-Golden Goat 
2-DIM OG Kush 
2-B.C. Kush
2-Cotton Candy Kush 
1-Tennessee Jed 
Gotta find out the genetics of some of them still but they a mix of Hybrids and Indicas with 1 Sativa Dom.
Now as far as the gear goes,

2-6" 600w Easy Cool ac hoods(only running 1 MH Bulb for now, when they get bigger ill put the other in there too)
2-Digital Greenhouse Digital Ballasts
6" 424cfm inline venting outside with negative pressure intake
24hr Purified Cool Mist Sunbeam Humdifier
Thermometer/Hygrometer Hydrofarm
4x8 Agromax Viewable Grow Tent
2-6" Active Air Oscilating Fans(not in tent yet)
6 part Cutting Edge Soltuions Nutes
-Micro,Grow, & Bloom
-Plant Amp
-Uncle Johns Blend
-Mag Amped(starting the additives on the next feed on 10-18, watered on 10-14)
Doing feed water feed, think thats too often of a feed? every 4four days they dry out completely.

 Upclose groups shots are from 10-12, distance whole setup shot from 10-12. Will start a grow journal thread tomorrow and post many more pics and info of every step from start til present, if anyone wants to subscribe when i do feel free, just look for Purpslovindude in grow journals and youll find it tomorrow night. SORRY FOR THE NOVEL, IM RIPPED AND STOKED BOUGHT ROUND 2!!!!!


----------



## purpslovindude (Oct 16, 2012)

I just realized I still need to get hooks so I can lower my lights closer, lol, reminder on Droid to stop tomorrow and pick some up!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 16, 2012)

ah the joys of an 8x4 tent, you will have some fun in there my friend.


----------



## Penyajo (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys! What's going on. Some good pictures on the last few pages. Makes me really hungry to grow again. It has now been 2 weeks since I have had a plant. It is driving me crazy. I am about ready to set up my tent again and start from the ground up. But I guess I will just wait another few months just to be safe. Hope every one has a good day. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

hey bru, glad to hear your doors are still on their hinges!!! stay safe and keep popping in for a cuppa tea and some pr0n.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2012)

Whats happening D, Thats me on my knees, should be staning and running in with some pRon shortly pal.
Its been a long time since i had anything decent to show off, but got a batch in their 5th week flores and looking fine i do say! 

Looking forward to being a full time member again, and catching up with some of the old crew along with the new troopers. 

catch you soon mate

cgg


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to hear from you CGG. Good luck with the grow lad. Over in bonny Leith Friday.


----------



## Penyajo (Oct 16, 2012)

DST said:


> hey bru, glad to hear your doors are still on their hinges!!! stay safe and keep popping in for a cuppa tea and some pr0n.


Yeah man. I too am happy to see my hinges still on. I don't think I was ever even looked into. Oh we'll as we said before better safe than sorry. I have all my equipment packed in boxes and put away in storage. But I am pretty sure they will be back in action around the first of the year. Keep the pRon coming guys. I like it when my mouth waters. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to have you around penyajo. Hope you can get back to it soon.



purpslovindude said:


> Im officially in the 600w or maybe the 1200w club but heres the setup, feedback would be much appreciated. But yeah how am I lookin so far?


I think it looks about perfect. Wish I could mess with a big space like that. Really lovely setup. And I think they can take the fan whenever, but I guess better safe than sorry huh. Post up a link in here to your journal. Going to be tough remembering to go out to the boards to find your thread... I'm always tempted to look at other threads, and when I do I get in a fight lol.

Good luck.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey 600'ers havent popped my head in in a while, no way I'm catching up now lol. Here's a peek at my current grow, a couple weeks into veg. I'm running 2 6's now, hope I can still be in the club.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2012)

Is anyone in the 600 club running a single 600w in their grow? I think we only have a couple really.

LCD on my camera is broken, so I can't tell what I'm taking a picture of or if it's in focus. Plus trying to adjust for HPS light, I changed the size of the images. They are really low qualtiy now. Between that and the plants not cooperating, my pics aren't very impressive. But it's what I got so here you go.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

i only run a single 600 i have got cfl's for veg!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

looking better since the last pics jig u got some roots going on now, is the dog the biggest 1 ??


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I got 3 dogs. They are each bigger than the biggest banana. And the 3 dogs have most of the roots too. I really love this strain.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a tent with a 600 watt hps.
My tiny veg room has a 12 bulb T5. It is 648 watts. If I remove one bulb it is under 600 watts. 

gonna make a fem seed crop in my veg room next go


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

Young P*ssy AKA Pre98 Bubba X Cougar. This is with about 2 weeks left.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

OG #18 4 weeks in, could be something else though. Stoner doesnt remember what seed it was.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

Same unknown, different white balance.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

Trainwreck few weeks to go.






Random


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

there are more than a few left on those chaka. Or maybe its my screen.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

Im just ball parkin' Tentatively they get 9 weeks each. I start looking around 7


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2012)

hairs for days on that plant. I'm sure there is a nasty joke in there somewhere. Nice looking.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Oct 16, 2012)

it's day 67. i just got done hanging everybody up. i cut a few 2 days ago and the rest this morning. the mighty 600 watt comes through again!

my harvests are about 1/3rd less than when i used a 1000 watt but it meets my needs and there are no heat issues. 

View attachment 2375210


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> hairs for days on that plant. I'm sure there is a nasty joke in there somewhere. Nice looking.


Funny you should mention that, cuz on a related note!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

I should add I'm yet to be impressed with the mk ultra. It's a big ass plant like the 18, same age with like 1/4 the bud development. Skinny looking sativa Dom though.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 16, 2012)

christ if only i could find my camera so i could post pictures that people compliment me on so my ego can be boosted


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> christ if only i could find my camera so i could post pictures that people compliment me on so my ego can be boosted


look harder then.....

nice pron supchaka


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;NL-KbsHe42k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL-KbsHe42k[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

And my last outdoor plant to go, its a lil one.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

what strains that chak??


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> what strains that chak??


Its a members PLP - Purple Le Pew. I dont know who originally crossed it, or what it is off the top of my head!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

nice frost for an outdoor girl she is a pretty thing!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a done deal!!!

[video=youtube;hLf8_wSq4Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLf8_wSq4Is[/video]

Europe or bust.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2012)

Really good to see you around Doobie.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Really good to see you around Doobie.


where?


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my lovely 6-0-0 how I've missed you so. Thought I'd drop in and pr0n bomb you guys a little. Here's some organic Sour Flower. 



View attachment 2375725View attachment 2375726View attachment 2375727View attachment 2375728


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2012)

He 'liked' duchie's post w/ eddie money. I see you out there brother doob.

I'm firing up the tubes today. Cleaning things up now. Take a little smoke/ riu break.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 16, 2012)

How's tings, Jig?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Doobie. What up man? I've been thinking about you. You ok?

Bobo! How's Baybo? lol Is mom and little girl good? How's fatherhood going so far?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2012)

Things are good Bobo. I got a new journal, need to put the link in my sig. Here it is if you want to check it: 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html

Got some plants growing, hoping wife is pregnant, and looks like I'm heading to the cannabis cup next month. Got lots else going on too. I've been one busy jig lately. Does duchie know something I don't? Has it happened yet?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 16, 2012)

Jig that is badass. I'll peep that journal in a min. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and the wifey too. And the Cup too.... Fuck yeah. 

Things have happened so to speak. As of last week I'm officially a dad. It's pretty fun, although quite tiring also. My riu checking has become a little more sporadic lol, but I'm still here and growing. When do u find out the good word on yours??


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's some of that dub. Kinda different.
[video=youtube_share;2P_P7KLyo8E]http://youtu.be/2P_P7KLyo8E[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Things are good Bobo. I got a new journal, need to put the link in my sig. Here it is if you want to check it:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html
> 
> Got some plants growing, hoping wife is pregnant, and* looks like I'm heading to the cannabis cup next month*. Got lots else going on too. I've been one busy jig lately. Does duchie know something I don't? Has it happened yet?


 You are?!?! Me too!!! Hahaha! Catch ya there!

Did you get things in the garden going Jig? I've been neglecting my confirmed girls, that are still in cups, lately. They were really dry tonight poor things. I'm heading into the city again tomorrow and stopping by a supply store there to get a new digital ballast to replace my magnetic, so I'm going to grab some stuff to make a new mix and get them transplanted. 

Bobo, I'm pulling the trigger on that gear tomorrow too. 5D II w/24-105 kit, and a 50mm 1.4 to start. Held one in my hand the other day and I'm stoked! Hopefully I can start making some money with it sometime soon. 

Hey supchaka, nice PLP. I think that may be billcollectors or maybe FM's? Either way, she looks very nice.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

I see you.....

[youtube]JzQ1__h35bA&oref[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2012)

And you wonder where I find the stuff I post. Oh man. lol


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

So Duch, when you arrive then bru?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys just popping in for a minute to say "Hello."
Been under the weather and not much into things, but have been lurking to try and stay on top of things in the 600.
Too much to list, but awesome looking bud pR0n coming in from all over!

And congrats on your windfall, duchie!
Must be a huge weight off your shoulders to be done with the nit-picky legal crap.

I've kept busy with house cleaning and re-arranging my computer/music/art/grow room.
Got a "24-hour Notice" yesterday regarding our 6-month apartment inspection, so had to scramble to finish up a project (vegging area on top of computer desk is now fully enclosed and has a wooden frame to hang the 48" FL fixtures from with pulleys & rope & chains), then a mad dash to disassemble the ducting to & from the grow closet.
Am in the process of hooking up the ducting.
4 hours work for a 5 minute inspection.

Other than that:

*new frame, partly finished:








*temporary camouflage during apartment inspection








*Extrema: plant on left is normal, plant on right almost died from drought while a seedling (it's the same age as the plant next to it), then re-sprouted and is alive and well








*a JDB Romulan bud (7 weeks of 12/12):








*another view, same bud:








*close up view of the same bud:







Anywhositz, I hope you all out there are doing well.
Time to make something to eat and relax.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Doob, good to see you, even though you might not be shaking that ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, D 
Good to have a place to come to like the 600 when all is not right with the world.


Forgot to add a video to my last post: Key & Peele share a dubstep moment

[video=youtube_share;5Kod1q39ddE]http://youtu.be/5Kod1q39ddE[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2012)

Very cool Doobie. So good to see you post. I kind of figured you were probably not feeling too hot. Those damned unit inspections are so dam intrusive and if they need to be performed they should have to give you a little more time than that. It's almost as it they're trying to catch people under some stupid guise like smoke detector cleaning or some shit like that. Oh well, get it over with and then you can get on with it in peace. Yes, it's a huge relief that it's over, of sorts. Still have my issues but I can move on with things on my terms not theirs. If I remember, I'm calling the College admissions office tomorrow to book an appointment and see if I can get started on some courses this winter. Don't be a stranger bro, even when you feel crap pop your head up now and again. 

Well D, I leave here the 9th, gonna visit the parents motherland for a couple of days, head to Zurich for a day before Rome. A couple/few days there and then I think Brother Jig and I will head right up. I have a room booked for the 14th to 17th and another 17th to 23rd in the dam. I'm cancelling the first one so the 17th for sure, but maybe the 16th, but we'll have to find another room, not 100%. The only flight I don't have booked is the one into the Dam, and that will be from Milan or something like that. Ironing out the last minutes. Love that EasyJet I tell ya. That dam things cheaper than a 2hr bus drive to the city for me.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2012)

By the way Doob, just ordered one of these not an hour ago. 

[video=youtube;VygB5nCtEac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VygB5nCtEac[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> You are?!?! Me too!!! Hahaha! Catch ya there!
> 
> Did you get things in the garden going Jig? I've been neglecting my confirmed girls, that are still in cups, lately. They were really dry tonight poor things. I'm heading into the city again tomorrow and stopping by a supply store there to get a new digital ballast to replace my magnetic, so I'm going to grab some stuff to make a new mix and get them transplanted.
> 
> ...


Nice man, that will be a sweet rig. I love my 50mm....


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

You guys should read up, lol......
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19929249

Britishisms in Amercian language.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2012)

I think Mike Myers had a bit to do with that. Yeah babyyyyy! I mix and match Autumn and Fall.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ABm7DuBwJd8]http://youtu.be/ABm7DuBwJd8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0bLFO4ZV0i4]http://youtu.be/0bLFO4ZV0i4[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

Good stuff Doobie.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2012)

haha that Keyu and Peele dubstep joint was crazy!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2012)

Heh, Heh.
My keyboard went wacky (a technical term) and was typing gibberish after spilling some soda pop on it yesterday during the crazy push to hide the grow from the apartment inspector.
So this morning all I could do was use my mouse to copy & paste letters and parts of words, even full sentences, so I could assemble search terms for google.
I can't see how Hawking can stand it.
Craziness.
Well, I now have a replacement keyboard, so I can "speak" again.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey brother Doob!! Glad to see ya back, and glad your able to type again!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys, started chopping my larry og kush today. 

Reeks or lemon pinesol goodness. I think she could have went another 5 days but bud rot was starting to take a toll on her 

Here's a couple pics


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 17, 2012)

Check this shit out, 2.5 weeks veg under 24/0 and there's preflowers (I call them internodal calyxs) some with pistils popping already. These are not autos either.

Thoughts?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2012)

Is that from seed?


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Oct 17, 2012)

Getting my first HPS & its a 600! iPower ballast with air cool tube bulb hangers and timer for $165. Ive been using about 550 actual watts of CFL's for flowering but I Know the HPS is gonna kill it for me! Im super stoked! Ive got a TGA subcool Chernobyl on day 23 of veg, 24/0 light cycle that will be my first offical HPS grown plant.

Ill post pics once it gets here.


PLUR!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey bro, one suggestion. I would lower the light schedule to 18/6. Apparently roots do most of their growing at night, so when there is no dark time the energy doesn't get sent down there. And in my view bigger better roots = bigger better buds.

Plus you'll save money on electricity.

Here's a shot of what I got going on right now guys. In the second shot that is one big Dog on the left, two medium Dog's in the middle/ left, and 5 Banana shrimp plants on the right of middle:
View attachment 2377395View attachment 2377396


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks great KushXOJ, and Stump, I have seen preflowers on plenty clones before, so I guess if they are then they are just probable from a fairly mature Mum.

Plants in the big tubes now Jiggy, time to rock and roll!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope the government comes to it's senses regarding the wietpas law.
The world just wouldn't be the same without the Amsterdam Cannabis Cup...

*http://amsterdamherald.com/index.php/news-specials/the-new-wietpas-rules-for-coffeeshops*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

what up 6! looking set for blast off there jiggy.

few shots of the tent, breeders boutique psycho killer x livers ( uk clone only) AKA '2Toke killer' @ 5 weeks tomorrow.

View attachment 2377491View attachment 2377492View attachment 2377493


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Cracking stuff Donald!!! Looks lurverly in there.

Nice link Doobie!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

ta lad, it smells lush, was sticking my beak in there just inhaling away happily.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2012)

very nice don,

some of whodats (?purp x spacebomb)37 days 12/12



























wow on the smells,i have seen one spacebomb pheno so far out of these 8 gals i have,so to me that says ?purp is very dominate,and shows in the frost,for one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

your not kidding that thing is caked.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 18, 2012)

From seed not clones.. I always do my plants 24/0 I tried 16/8 before and I get slower growth. Maybe the roots grow faster I dunno, I've always had nice healthy root masses in the end though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> From seed not clones.. I always do my plants 24/0 I tried 16/8 before and I get slower growth. Maybe the roots grow faster I dunno, I've always had nice healthy root masses in the end though.


I started with 18/6 because i read roots grow at night and my plants needed rest. and then i switched 24/0 and my growth changed for the better and the roots were the same as before. Maybe using root supplements and stuff helps out?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have done every number from 14/10 to 24/0 and I dont really notice much difference in growth, but at around 18/6 they seemed to look a lil greener if that is possible. It might be just me being more attentive to that run though...


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 18, 2012)

The only thing I noticed between 18/6 and 24/0 was a 26% reduction in growth for the same amount of time.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> The only thing I noticed between 18/6 and 24/0 was a 26% reduction in growth for the same amount of time.


LOL sure that wasn't 26 and a 1/4..LOL

Joking...LMAO


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 18, 2012)

I run mine 20 on 4 off week before flower moms and clones 24-


----------



## LeafGnosis (Oct 18, 2012)

ok, about to join the 600 watt club (though dim-able ballast will help) when down to 4 plants... should I dial back to 400 or stay at 600? Tent (4 x 4 x 6.5) will be arriving next week that can accommodate the 600 watt set up. thanks guys


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2012)

LeafGnosis said:


> ok, about to join the 600 watt club (though dim-able ballast will help) when down to 4 plants... should I dial back to 400 or stay at 600? Tent (4 x 4 x 6.5) will be arriving next week that can accommodate the 600 watt set up. thanks guys


For me anyway....Let let it shine


----------



## LeafGnosis (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks Hemlock... do you think, should you have knowledge/experience, that the 'super lumens' setting on the lumatek is worth it or just stay at 600? (at 6 plants, will probably use it)


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

frosty wench!


genuity said:


> very nice don,
> 
> some of whodats (?purp x spacebomb)37 days 12/12
> 
> ...


----------



## supchaka (Oct 18, 2012)

LeafGnosis said:


> ok, about to join the 600 watt club (though dim-able ballast will help) when down to 4 plants... should I dial back to 400 or stay at 600? Tent (4 x 4 x 6.5) will be arriving next week that can accommodate the 600 watt set up. thanks guys


I use the lower wattage when I veg to offset the increased hours. This way my power draw stays the same regardless what cycle I'm in. Although my tent is 12/12 always now and I veg elsewhere with an led, but that's what I was dong before.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Outdoor chopped.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 18, 2012)

looking good as ever dst, nice frost on her too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EIf4iRTxfIc]http://youtu.be/EIf4iRTxfIc[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2012)

My digi balast hasn't came on this morning but everything else in there working fine I have just tested with my other ballast and that works fine, any idea what this can be I no it has a fuse on it I have had it about a year


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2012)

Haven't a scooby doo lad. What a pain in the ball-ass(t).


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 19, 2012)

either your timer or ballast may be faulty. at least you have a back up!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2012)

Ana 90 quid aswell robbing cunts al give it a few days try find a fuse for it back to the old sun master


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 19, 2012)

is there a fuse within the ballast aswell as in the plug?? just swap them with a different fuse short term see if it is ur actual problem.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah but fuse in plug is bigger il get sum pics of it up soon


----------



## high hap (Oct 19, 2012)

Thought I might show you how I'm doing under 600!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 19, 2012)

nice sativa leaning bitch u got there, what strain is she ?


----------



## high hap (Oct 19, 2012)

Cheers, Just same bag seed I didnt expect to much from them! Would you say it's a hybrid?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 19, 2012)

id say its a hybrid and deffo leans more towards the sativa side though. whats the smell like off her?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2012)

heres pic my ballasts and my ladys, it is day 28 or 29 of 12/12


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 19, 2012)

gals looking nice buds, are u us or uk ?? maplins or radio shack will stock them fuses


----------



## high hap (Oct 19, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> id say its a hybrid and deffo leans more towards the sativa side though. whats the smell like off her?


Def more to fuel/narcotic then fruity!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2012)

uk m8, i never thought of changing the plug fuse while a tryed my other ballast to make sure it wasnt timer or shade or bulb, just soon as my other ballast worked i set that up iv got another shade and bulb to try anyway in a differnt place but it went off fine last night at 6 then a heard the fans coming on and went to look but no light, was puzzled all morning


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 19, 2012)

its worth a try just swap plug fuse and see what happens that would be the first one to blow i would have thought. but otherwise like i said maplins or order them small glass fuses online


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2012)

ok i will that be trying that soon


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

Have you taken the fuse out to look at it? It should look broken, you can usually see if a fuse is good or not with your bare eyes. Just pull it out, take a picture if you aren't sure. Should cost 2 quid to fix if that's it.

And like Amcheesier was saying, that is one sativa looking plant. Nice looking.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 19, 2012)

easy 6 ers hows u all?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

Real good mate. Finally got my closet up and running with all 10 plant sites full up. Should have some nice buds by Christmas. How you doing?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2012)

ii have looked at both fuses they both look ok il take the ballast along to the the other place where i have spare shade and bulb to try this with fuses instead of dismantling the grow area again


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2012)

eh up Maddog, all is good in the 600 hood!

good luck budolskie, hope you get it sorted lad.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

Damn, that's a bummer. Was hoping it would be an easy fix. Maybe it still will be. Good luck with it.


----------



## seanel (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey 6 whats going on been watching the thread i see this in not really all that exiting but i run six00 watt in one meter square just enough for 9 five gal buckets.. So who knows anything about autos.. i mean expert or very experienced... Got some QQ


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

No idea on auto's. But i say you should pop those QQ.


----------



## seanel (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah fuck autos i got a thread going right now about them... just unstable never do them again unless they r outside...


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

That shit right there... Epic 



DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;EIf4iRTxfIc]http://youtu.be/EIf4iRTxfIc[/video]


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Oct 19, 2012)

What's up 6 Pack? Just dropping in to give the final photos of the Speed Devil #2 auto that didn't auto. Would have loved to let her go a little longer, but the damage I caused to the roots a couple weeks back was just getting worse. All the main fan leaves had died and fell, the secondary leaves were almost gone and the small bud leaves looked to be next in line. So this morning at roughly 3:45 I pulled the plug to end her suffering . I must say though, for only having her under a 600 hps for half of her flowering cycle the results were encouraging. Cola twice the size of any I've grown with cfl's, less leafy and firmer. I can't wait for the next round to start to see what a full cycle will produce. Enough of my rambling, here's some pics ...


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

quiet in here...

here's something to watch...

[video=youtube_share;qzdeBouEGEc]http://youtu.be/qzdeBouEGEc[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2012)

You ever notice the more you trim, the more you feel should just go to hash? In the beginning it's like trim it all! Then a few hours later its like, it's smaller than my thumb, into the hash pile!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You ever notice the more you trim, the more you feel should just go to hash? In the beginning it's like trim it all! Then a few hours later its like, it's smaller than my thumb, into the hash pile!


definitely!....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2012)

It's even worse when trimming others plants. Like, yeah, he wouldn't want this nug... there are too many leaves on it. Hash pile!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2012)

I always seperate my trimmings by strain, and later will go back and scavenge it and trim more.


----------



## cannabiscult (Oct 20, 2012)

hash food, when your fingers are just fucking tired


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2012)

"A Fist Full of Nipples"

[video=youtube_share;mXlHFpwGnck]http://youtu.be/mXlHFpwGnck[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2012)

"For A Few Nipples More":

[video=youtube_share;cgqYkBFSva4]http://youtu.be/cgqYkBFSva4[/video]


----------



## backyardagain (Oct 20, 2012)

got 3 plants under a 600w hps one pineapple chunk 1 white widow and 1 critical kush. pineapple chunk critical kush white widow


----------



## skefaman (Oct 20, 2012)

starting the ol grow again.. grape ape chocolope sweet kush and a lil fem durban poison seedling

ps. long time no see


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweater gardens:

[video=youtube_share;90rHFreKjvs]http://youtu.be/90rHFreKjvs[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow! I could watch that young lady drum aaaaaaaaall day long. hehe. What are you Wankers up to? (trying out some slang before I head out next month). So I'm up late playing with my new toy. My nephew in law, who's a PC genius and a Manager of a large retail and online Computer store, just built my editing system for me and is she a beauty! Check this out. Six cores boys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2012)

Quite the beast, duchie!
I've read, too, that even with the stock CPU cooler you can wick those processors up to 4-gHz safely.
Even without overclocking it will make Photoshop blaze through stuff!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2012)

That was the whole idea bro. I am so glad I went to him instead of buying a Mac. She's water cooled and sitting on a beauty of an Asus board and ready to kick ass. lol Just waiting for the monitor. Anyway bro, and Jig too, pop by my thread in a bit, I'll show ya something.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to see you two babbling a little. That is a bad ass machine Duch, wtf kinda graphics processor do you have. I can't believe the 7.5 rating! That's like Insane. You'll never be able to push that thing. The i7 I have is blazingly amazingly fast. And I only have 8g ram, and my i7 is a few steps below yours. I definitely have computer envy.  lol

I had no idea in the world you had a new journal. Hey everyone!!! Duchie's got a new journal.... link in his sig! You gotta work on your self promotion bru.


----------



## backyardagain (Oct 21, 2012)

from growing autos to photos almost everything is the same minus the flip. all vegged the same amount of time but the widow didnt strech for shit. but the critical and pineapple did. also have 3 clones of the widow and 2 of the critical none made it off of the pineapple. everything is looking good on them too. i cant wait for the next 7 weeks to go by. haha.


----------



## seanel (Oct 21, 2012)

dude i feel like im stuck in a black hole monday makes week six.. like 10 days flowering and there isnt shit on these plants.. just micro popcorn and huge single calyxes... I cant friggin wait.. no way in hell these things are gonna finish up in 21 days.. stupid autos never indoor again ... .just wanted to see if by some miracle i could turn them faster... nope not happening worst choice ever lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2012)

they usually blow up the last two weeks.....but I agree that autos are not the way to go. I don't believe there are any in the club.


cof


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2012)

auto's can suck a chode...
there's a few good'uns available.. but they are not worth the leccy unless you got some spare room in your mum tent or outdoors in certain climates.


----------



## seanel (Oct 21, 2012)

they are all in my flower tent only got one mother.. AK47 x NL Waiting for it to get a bit bigger than imma half it gro one half in soil and the other half dwc. i got some good ones i used in the past but they dont like the setup i use indoors.. they took four weeks to start flowering worried they will start dying b4 they pack on bud.. But my AkxNl im proud of its quality ... so is my bubba kush.. only have 600 watts so im only doing two plants in the end... autos are just taking up space..


----------



## errb (Oct 21, 2012)

hey 6r's I'm looking to purchase my first 600hps. stictly for 12/12 flower. curious as to the best or most preferred bulb n ballast combo. thanks for the advise. 

E.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 21, 2012)

Some very clean solventless 100% full melt hash melts just like wax and its dabable without the impurities.of butane what u think made from indoor flower and reverse osmosis water


----------



## high hap (Oct 21, 2012)

In her new larger home!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

I built my pc to save money.
I wish I could have built one that is that nice!!
I have plans to upgrade soon, as the parts are 3 yrs old now.
Without SSD and only with AMD dual core 3.2 ghz unlocked to a quad 3.4. 
I only have a 6.2 WEI

I have pc envy as well...nice machine Duchie!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 21, 2012)

We made sacrifices in the SSD size, lowered the mechanical data disk a lot but increased it's ability by adding a WD Caviar Black drive. This allowed me to up the chip to that one. Very glad I made that move. Storage I can always increase later and 130GB is more than enough for a system drive. 

As fun as it is, I did build this for future consideration and I'm hoping it will pay itself back and then some. Plans are to register a business and write a lot of this stuff off. If you want to make the bucks, you gots ta have the tools. I'm just really glad I had someone taking good care of me. Ok, you want envy then? My monitor on it's way. 

http://www.necdisplay.com/p/desktop-monitors/pa271w-bk-sv

I got real lucky too. This monitor was over $200 more last month. 

New photos coming up in my thread soon.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> "For A Few Nipples More":
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cgqYkBFSva4]http://youtu.be/cgqYkBFSva4[/video]


nice mouth


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> nice mouth


Nice everything 
But makes me feel like a dirty old man.
Ain't it great!?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

duchieman said:


> We made sacrifices in the SSD size, lowered the mechanical data disk a lot but increased it's ability by adding a WD Caviar Black drive. This allowed me to up the chip to that one. Very glad I made that move. Storage I can always increase later and 130GB is more than enough for a system drive.
> 
> As fun as it is, I did build this for future consideration and I'm hoping it will pay itself back and then some. Plans are to register a business and write a lot of this stuff off. If you want to make the bucks, you gots ta have the tools. I'm just really glad I had someone taking good care of me. Ok, you want envy then? My monitor on it's way.
> 
> ...


That native resolution is off the charts. I think my video card supports that, but the monitor wont get near that lol. I was thinking about a 32" Samsung tv as a monitor, but thats just for size/price ratio. I cant see well, and this way I can watch movies from the pc on my desk or in bed. Just a rep 1080p $500 roughly tv.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

errb said:


> hey 6r's I'm looking to purchase my first 600hps. stictly for 12/12 flower. curious as to the best or most preferred bulb n ballast combo


I don't think there is any concensus on this. Some of us like cheap bulbs, others like expensive ones. Some of us like digital ballasts, some like magnetic. I have about the cheapest ballast you can buy, and about the most expensive bulb. If I were you I'd find something in my budget, then ask if that looks good. We'll tell you if it's shit.



method2mymadness said:


> Some very clean solventless 100% full melt hash melts just like wax and its dabable without the impurities.of butane what u think made from indoor flower and reverse osmosis water


Looks really fucking good. How the hell do you make that????? You gotta tell me! I want to make some.



DoobieBrother said:


> Nice everything
> But makes me feel like a dirty old man.
> Ain't it great!?


I'm only 5 years older than her, but it makes me feel like a dirty old man too for some reason. And yeah, it's great!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2012)

I post this one not in a sexual way, as she is only like 14.
I post this because it's a difficult song for anyone to play, and she makes it look so easy (and I hate her for it, while still admiring her abilities. So I'm left with a deep, abiding hatred, softened by admiration, which gives way to a pure spiteful jealousy that must grudgingly give repect where repsect is due)
I can't play it. 
I can get maybe 50% of the song on a good play through.
If I'm lucky.
The snarky little wench...


[video=youtube_share;Dk8FbSdwoTg]http://youtu.be/Dk8FbSdwoTg[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol Doobie you are great!

I have seen the #1 in the world tennis player lose to the #5 seed every time.
The number 5 is better than the number 1 but at the same time not better than the players he has beaten, as he has lost to them....

Each tennis player is like a different song that is hard for some easy for others.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

That's some deep stuff bass. It's true though. Got me thinking tonight.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah.
How dare you make me think!!!
I went almost ALL day long without thinking, and then YOU had to screw it up!

Hmmm...
... speaking of screws, I have a shelf to finish installing onto the side of my vegging station... 
And dinner to make... 
After a run to the store... 
To get stuff to finish up my grow closet project... 
Emotionally cornfused?
I am!
Okay, off to the store for stuff. Hoping to have pics of it all up late tonight when it's el finito.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah.
> How dare you make me think!!!
> I went almost ALL day long without thinking, and then YOU had to screw it up!
> 
> ...


I need to be working on some grow related things as well. Ill do it in the am though. My outdoor girls that I figured would die didnt. The problem is they just have preflowers and rainy season is here. What to do??


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 21, 2012)

Jig it all depends on what u put in and the micron sizes and gentle agitation


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I need to be working on some grow related things as well. Ill do it in the am though. My outdoor girls that I figured would die didnt. The problem is they just have preflowers and rainy season is here. What to do??


I've seen people use a carport cover from Cosco covered with a clear or semi transparent plastic sheeting and fans......in some of the outdoor grows.
You get out of a garden what you put into it. I had some mobilty issues and didn't give the garden the attention it deserves and I've been paying the price with small yields that are barely meeting my needs. I'm spending at least an hour each day taking care of the ladies. Tonight I've been taking clones from ladies just starting to bloom-9 dipsy elsey's from three plants and three jtr/jb's. The garden is healthy and pretty full...but there's always room for more clones as they show their sex in bloom.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That native resolution is off the charts. I think my video card supports that, but the monitor wont get near that lol. I was thinking about a 32" Samsung tv as a monitor, but thats just for size/price ratio. I cant see well, and this way I can watch movies from the pc on my desk or in bed. Just a rep 1080p $500 roughly tv.


 That's kinda what I've been using over the last couple of years. Just plugged into my big screen with wireless keys and mouse. I'm not seeing well these days either. Went in for an eye exam the other day, so I'm going to be sporting some glasses soon. I guess, according to the doc, they're not that bad. Coulda fooled me. 

Doobie, it is really good to have you here in your usual good spirits. I was starting to wonder about you.

Call me crazy, but I just made a pot of coffee. I just felt like having one so I am. Maybe a piece of strudel too. 

The three of us went out to a nice Italian restaurant tonight and we had a great time. My daughter just loved the experience. I know Jig. What the hell am I going out for Italian for? Right? Nevermind. We're taking the neighbors out to another Italian restaurant tomorrow night, as a gesture of thanks for their help. I guess I just love my Italian. Can't remember the name of the dish I had tonight but it was a prosciutto and cheese stuff chicken breast with an onion, green pepper sauce. 

[now he waits for the first person to call him an asshole for making them hungry.] Paybacks a bitch. You should just be happy I didn't take a picture. lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 22, 2012)

watup 600 club.Had to shut my indoors down, but shit got 10 pounds from my outside grow. this is whats left [video=youtube;p_G8fPJ33mU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_G8fPJ33mU[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 22, 2012)

good weekend d? as cold as u remember? haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

Ey up boy's.

I've been meaning to post in here for a long while now but I've had a pretty shitty year to say the least.

Here's what I'm working with at the moment, some 'Smelly Fingerez'.

Tent shot's.

View attachment 2382371View attachment 2382372



Ooooooh you fat bitch!
View attachment 2382373View attachment 2382374View attachment 2382375

This a test grow on behalf of the 'Breeders Boutique' boys, the 3 girls are sisters from some 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Las Fingerez Pheno)' beans.

They will get flipped 12/12 at the end of the week (maybe sooner) under a 600w cooltube and in a couple of weeks they may end up being under 2 400w cooltubes (instead of the 600w) depending if I can swap my 600 for my pals 400.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 22, 2012)

[youtube]vqHybQqdtsM[/youtube]

ima walk like i talk it whether private or in public, my life is is buisness buisness if you aint god you cant touch it maynee, i aint worried about being a underdog i love it, my attitude is fuck it and mother fuckers love it. -zro


----------



## supchaka (Oct 23, 2012)

Pics from my thread, I dont really know whats what in the pics anymore. Its _*WEED. *_3 Days on the branch, 1 in a paper bag and in the jar for 2 so far.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys, just back from the Motherland. Nice time had in Scotland with my family. Back to work now.

Oh, I got a message from the Owner of BB who said that things should be back to normal soon, just waiting on the merchant bank to verify some documents that have been sent through. In case anyone wonder what was up with payment and shipping system.

Peace,

DST

oh, and I hope everyone is doing well. my dehumidifier went off when I was away so I lost a couple of tops to mould...ffs. Not a big loss just pissed about it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice looking bushes them yorkie. The big one is a beaut. they shown sex yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice looking bushes them yorkie. The big one is a beaut. they shown sex yet?



Eye ages ago mate, all 3 are sisters.

I put 4 beans down and 1 showed sex as male after about 4 nodes (3 weeks old ish) so I binned that, these showed sex as female about 3-4 days later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

Belter. Should finish LARGE


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol, if I leave the flip any longer than the end of the week I don't think all 3 will fit in the tent to flower after the stretch, they'll be too wide!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

you going to thin them out or just let them roll au naturel?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

I intended to let the small 2 just go natural and maybe thin out the big one from the middle outwards, I'll see how they stretch first and take it from there.


----------



## high hap (Oct 23, 2012)

Shattered to find these on my "girl"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

high hap said:


> Shattered to find these on my "girl"


Wounded for you mate.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2012)

it was sunny pretty much the whole weekend, lol. And I love the Scottish cold, not as damp as the Dutch cold!



mad dog bark said:


> good weekend d? as cold as u remember? haha


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2012)

Well things have been good, smoking and having some tea right now. 6;30am here.

Taking off to Yosemite today with my family, and get some ideas for the back yard too. Want a natural look .

Well I think when my son leaves this week.I'll just use the whole room to do my grow. Would like to do 6 plants under the 2 600w


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

Day 2 of 12/12 and they are already starting the stretch. I notice a little leaf tip/edge burn, I probably should've held off on the last ferts, I probably wont feed again for a week or so.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey everyone, a few pix of the Tahoe Og girls under the 6


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

They look good Stump. I cant see the tip burn.
I love how well they are trained!


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> They look good Stump. I cant see the tip burn.
> I love how well they are trained!


Thanks! I probably should've flipped them just a little earlier. They are going to be out of control in a few days lol.. The tip burn isn't bad at all, just a few leaves here and there. 

It looks like you have some fire on the way! Frosting up nice and early, that's a good sign.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 23, 2012)

ay dst did you jam that song? cause you knew about street military right? and that old school houston gangster rap well thats z-ro of street military nowadays, i dont know how you even knew bout that shit when you posted some oldschool houston shit a while back.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Thanks! I probably should've flipped them just a little earlier. They are going to be out of control in a few days lol.. The tip burn isn't bad at all, just a few leaves here and there.
> 
> It looks like you have some fire on the way! Frosting up nice and early, that's a good sign.


Thanx, I never grew any OG genetics b4 ,and dont know what to expect, but they hopefully will look as good as some other Tahoe grows I have seen on Riu!

What size pots are those you have?


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure, I can fit a 5g round inside of them and have lots of extra in each corner so I'g guess at least 6 gallon.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 23, 2012)

[youtube]RgyDpXkZfXE&feature[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 23, 2012)

and if jammed that it woul only be right to jam this 

[youtube]SJXmbhOQQg8[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 23, 2012)

excuse my typeing, im on it


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome back D. You were missed (by someone I'm sure  ) Hope your Motherland treated you well. Always nice to see family. 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well things have been good, smoking and having some tea right now. 6;30am here.
> 
> Taking off to Yosemite today with my family, and get some ideas for the back yard too. Want a natural look .
> 
> Well I think when my son leaves this week.I'll just use the whole room to do my grow. Would like to do 6 plants under the 2 600w


Where's the boy off to? Going to school, work, military, just get the fuck out yer hair? I like the plan with his room. You see those commercials for parents talking about hot tubs and studies and shit. I want another grow room lol.



dababydroman said:


> excuse my typeing, im on it


We get your meaning droman.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

droman, u from tx. Or a tx music fan?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's some current pics from my flower room.

Mostly Dog but there's some Blue Wonder and a bunch of Cheese Surprise x Herijuana that I just put in there.






















Glad you had a nice time D!

Peace to the 6 hun


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Here's some current pics from my flower room.
> 
> Mostly Dog but there's some Blue Wonder and a bunch of Cheese Surprise x Herijuana that I just put in there.
> 
> ...


 How are you getting your pictures up like that? I pull mine from another site so they show up big like that. Whern I upload them here all I can get is the small thumbnails lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey dez. I just know you do... but wanted to ask. Your fan is off the ground right? I guess I just don't know what I'm looking at. Seems like it's laying flat on the ground, but I'm sure it's not. What am I missing lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

It's resting on the bottom tier there so there's 18" between it and the floor.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

When you upload them.... click the "Insert Inline" button. That should get them into the box with the text edits. Once there you can double click on each picture, change the size, description, etc.

If you press the iinsert inline button and nothing happens... make sure your cursor is in the text editing box (with the rest of your post). Then go back, check the pictures again, and hit insert inline again. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 23, 2012)

texas born n raised, dont tell the feds


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't like having plants on the floor because I don't like picking them up from that low and when running hydro, I use gravity to drain the tubes, buckets, etc.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking good dez, been busy lately?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

Or, click insert inline and then go to your post and click on preview post. then you can open, copy, paste them into your post at full size.

That's how I do it anyway


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> When you upload them.... click the "Insert Inline" button. That should get them into the box with the text edits. Once there you can double click on each picture, change the size, description, etc.
> 
> If you press the iinsert inline button and nothing happens... make sure your cursor is in the text editing box (with the rest of your post). Then go back, check the pictures again, and hit insert inline again. Hope that makes sense.


 Thanks man, I'll have to mess with that. I've tried the insert inline thing before but it never worked lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

It's all about having the cursor set. What I do real slow step by step is this. Hit go Advanced. Go down to Manage Attachments and hit that. The new window pops up. I go to Add Files. New window type thing opens. I hit select files. Opens a new window. Pick my pictures and hit open. That window closes with the pictures. I hit Upload files, and they do their thing.

Once they upload and they are in the little area near the bottom of that Manage Attachments window I go to the main browser. You want to get back where all this typing is. Put your cursor somewhere in the box so you can see it blinking... then use 'Alt + Tab' to get to the Manage Attachments window and hit Insert Inline.

That should have the pics show up in the body of the text. Only problem I find is getting around the fucking 'Support' button.

Hey 'support' how bout a little help removing the fucking support button.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

I am getting some work and have been messing with a motorcycle project. It's been pretty good and seems to be getting better so I'm optimistic that things will keep rolling.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's all about having the cursor set. What I do real slow step by step is this. Hit go Advanced. Go down to Manage Attachments and hit that. The new window pops up. I go to Add Files. New window type thing opens. I hit select files. Opens a new window. Pick my pictures and hit open. That window closes with the pictures. I hit Upload files, and they do their thing.
> 
> Once they upload and they are in the little area near the bottom of that Manage Attachments window I go to the main browser. You want to get back where all this typing is. Put your cursor somewhere in the box so you can see it blinking... then use 'Alt + Tab' to get to the Manage Attachments window and hit Insert Inline.
> 
> ...


No shit, right?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

Jig, please check your phone. I need to decide if I'm going to run it or not before this evening so I can at least have something in there at lights on, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a classic street military sounding tune. they don't do songs, they do epic anthems! Aye, I got into them when I got Next Episode. But we were listening to stuff from undergorund artists from the states way before that. All the original rap alot stuff, sauve house, beatbox, bigtyme, but then also stuff from the Bay area like Sic wit it, in a minute, black market, young black brotha. One of my friends opened up a record store and got hooked up with several distributors from the US and we just got anything we could get our hands on through them. Shame we were kind of a select few that where into it so the shop failed big time, my mate eventually became a "broon heid" and a worthless cretin of a creature, although I suspected he always was to be honest, lol. And it wasn't the shop failing that turned him into a sad muppet.



dababydroman said:


> ay dst did you jam that song? cause you knew about street military right? and that old school houston gangster rap well thats z-ro of street military nowadays, i dont know how you even knew bout that shit when you posted some oldschool houston shit a while back.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> texas born n raised, dont tell the feds


haha, fuck the feds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

DST said:


> It's a classic street military sounding tune. they don't do songs, they do epic anthems! Aye, I got into them when I got Next Episode. But we were listening to stuff from undergorund artists from the states way before that. All the original rap alot stuff, sauve house, beatbox, bigtyme, but then also stuff from the Bay area like Sic wit it, in a minute, black market, young black brotha. One of my friends opened up a record store and got hooked up with several distributors from the US and we just got anything we could get our hands on through them. Shame we were kind of a select few that where into it so the shop failed big time, my mate eventually became a "broon heid" and a worthless cretin of a creature, although I suspected he always was to be honest, lol. And it wasn't the shop failing that turned him into a sad muppet.


Oh shit, D's got a lil Hip Hop Knowledge.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

D's got a LOT of hip hop knowledge. I think he knows more about hip hop than herb.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty Cool, the oldest Hip Hop i own is a Public Enemy CD that was my dad's(r.i.p.) had since i was 8 when he died.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

close call that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey any of you organic guys ever use dry molasses? i know the benefits of Molasses but not sure how it would work in my soil.






*Uses; *


*Greensense* *Dry Molasses is great for renovating new beds. It kick starts the beneficial miclobial activity, feeds earthworms, helps soil diversity and releases nutrients to the plants.*
*This can be used by plants and microbes to help "fix" nitrogen into the soil, so its actual fertilizing effect can be much higher than what you might expect.*
*This is a great product for kick starting your compost pile. It will help heat up any piles that have stoped actively composting and give you much better compost, much faster, than when not using this product.*
*It will attract earthworms to your yard, as they see it as food.*
*Some sources have claimed it will run off ants(fire ants) if applied at the correct rate.*
*This is a great food source for beneficial Micro-organisims.*
*A good source of biologically fixed sulfur, sugar and protien.*


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't say I have as much knowledge as a load of folks I know, I just love listened to certain stuff that wasn't mainstream. I know very little about UK hip hop.

T, do you prepare your soil and let it sit for a while before using it? If so I think that sutff would be great. I use a compost excellerator in my compost heap, it's almost identical in smell to the dried nutes I add to my soil mix. I reckon it would be better if it was left in your medium a while before use. Just an opinion.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes i do let it "cook" until i am ready to use it. I think ill get some of that.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2012)

heres a bud off a black rose sensi star i think its bout 5 weeks in lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

She's caked westy, frosty!


----------



## meds215 (Oct 23, 2012)

3 Days in, I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> She's caked westy, frosty!


wish i had took a cut now lol tho its mysecond run with it.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 23, 2012)

looking sweet mate!! sticky icky


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there a cheap source for a big bag of perlite?

- - -Found it locally for $19.95 NorCal perlite from hydro store- - - -


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2012)

check your local yard and garden centers....they special ordered mine because they don't carry it this time of the year. Shipping cost are usually too expensive to order online.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> check your local yard and garden centers....they special ordered mine because they don't carry it this time of the year. Shipping cost are usually too expensive to order online.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah found it cheap online, but shipping was 2x the product price lol.


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Ul4bhsPg2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ul4bhsPg2w[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Oct 23, 2012)

Weird question sort of, I'm looking for help from someone who knows about anxiety and what weed works for them. I'm talking about real anxiety, not like oh I get edgy and smoke a bowl and chill dude. I'm talking like flip out of your head anxiety, like you want to run but there's nowhere to go. 

Im preoccupied with thoughts of death, have been my whole life. I wish I was religious, as I am not really. It would make life a lot easier, and even if I was wrong I'd still have lived a happy life right? I had issues with anxiety and depression when I was a teen and heavy into drugs, then at 20 I just kind of got normal and grew up and moved on!

its been a shitty year I guess, my mom died a few months ago, my grandma died (we weren't close) I've had a falling out with my 2 sisters since my moms death about shit that doesn't even make sense. I've been popping norcos for 2+ years for a bad neck that I keep putting surgery off for. The doctor said I've gone into depression because of my neck and the daily living with pain. It changes a person. He prescribed me Paxil and serax a few months ago that although I filled the scripts I wasn't taking.

where am I going with this rambling eh? Well the anxiety issues started coming back recently. My anxiety is health related and although I've had a recent full panels of blood work, everything is perfect. I'm pre-diabetic and have been for a few years and I'm working on that. I start focusing on weird aches or pains and then my mind just fucking warps me out until ill work myself into a panic attack that I gotta go to the hospital cuz I'm dying! 

The last few times I've smoked weed it has actually caused me to have panic attacks. They were pretty indica dom and I'm assuming that maybe since they have a more body stone I start tripping on the body effects? I'm wanting to try a sativa I think but in the back of my head I'm like already setting myself up to freak out. 

The norcos have been a big issue for me, I've quit them several times only to start them again. I'm off them currently though. The funny thing is my wife just got an amazing well paying job and things couldn't be looking better, but me being the pessimist I'm expecting something bad to happen. I can only guess that is actually where my anxiety is coming from. 

I started taking the serax a couple weeks ago, I ain't gonna lie, they mellow me out and I fall asleep damn quick. I started taking the Paxil yesterday too, which I'm not happy about but my wife talked me into it. Just for the short term she says! I'm feeling like I'm on the edge of sanity and this shit in my head is just snow balling which is also why I agreed to start taking them. 

I want to smoke really bad and not take damn pills, but I'm so fucked up right now I don't know. (I'm having norco withdrawals too) I was thinking maybe just take the serax and Paxil till I'm over the norcos? Then start smoking? I feel like I'm losing my fucking mind sometimes. It's a trip after I have an anxiety episode too, I look back on it and its like it wasn't even me, it was some other dude. 

Ok I just unleashed a lot of random, not always sensical information on you all. Yeah chakas out there a bit. Anyone been there? Lol I hope so, and hope not at the same time. I guess the short version is, how do I progress with my medicating?


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent you a PM bro.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 23, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Weird question sort of, I'm looking for help from someone who knows about anxiety and what weed works for them. I'm talking about real anxiety, not like oh I get edgy and smoke a bowl and chill dude. I'm talking like flip out of your head anxiety, like you want to run but there's nowhere to go.
> 
> Im preoccupied with thoughts of death, have been my whole life. I wish I was religious, as I am not really. It would make life a lot easier, and even if I was wrong I'd still have lived a happy life right? I had issues with anxiety and depression when I was a teen and heavy into drugs, then at 20 I just kind of got normal and grew up and moved on!
> 
> ...


What's the strain you like best currently chaka? I feel for you man, thankfully I've never needed pills although I think I would benefit from anti-depressants for anxiety and seasonal depression. My significant other suffers from daily neck pain from an accident as a teen and her profession aggravates it to a different level every so often. I hate to see her have to take pills to get her through the day but she simply can't function without them. She doesn't like the way they make her feel... Do you try edibles? How do you smoke and what works best for you so far?

For anxiety, I have perhaps the greatest phenotype of AK47 that exists. lol.... Huge crondo colaz and some absolute chill your ass out smoke. The best relaxation and insomnia smoke I've ever had, with the worst cotton mouth ever as well, ha!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

I could definitely benefit from that AK47. That's why I like edibles so much, at least most of mine anyway, because they mellow me out and help me sleep. The ones I have right now don't help me with that because they seem to make it take longer to get to sleep.

They numb quite a bit of pain too which helps me at least sleep for 4-5 hours before waking up in pain.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 23, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I could definitely benefit from that AK47. That's why I like edibles so much, at least most of mine anyway, because they mellow me out and help me sleep. The ones I have right now don't help me with that because they seem to make it take longer to get to sleep.
> 
> They numb quite a bit of pain too which helps me at least sleep for 4-5 hours before waking up in pain.


Its a fantastic strain, if you have the time and space be selective with your phenotype. This one was a trade with a friend and out of the 25 or so strains I've grown it grows with the greatest vigor in veg and some of the biggest flowers of them all. One bong toke and my ass is asleep whether I wanted to or not. Its excellent for perpetual because of her vigor and high yields, the trifecta is her punch you in the mouth potency The pics of her are in a 7 gallon grown in super soil. I use Roots Organics Buddha Bloom every other watering along with a few other additives now and again. 

EDIT - I also should add that her hash has a lovely scent!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! That's an excellent looking plant and those colas are NICE!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 23, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> Wow! That's an excellent looking plant and those colas are NICE!


Thanks Dez. I wish I could take credit but honestly she does all the work lol. They ALL turn out like that haha. She loves to be cropped all to hell which I love to do and amazingly her branches hold the weight very well.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chaka sent ya a PM

Shwagbag...That sounds like the perfect strain/pheno for me.

I am and have been on a mission for that type of strain since I started growing over 2 yrs ago.
I have been through like 25 strains so far, and some are close to what I want, and I have more new strains in the works...actually I have some Herijuana beans soaking right now and some Stank Ape as well. Ill find my magic strain one day too.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

I think a lot of people have different interpretations of anxiety. Some think having a bad day at work or a shitty week and need to chil and relax is anxiety. Then there is real anxiety that causes panic attacks, thinking your going to die kind of anxiety. I don't believe any strain of cannabis can effectively treat anxiety triggered panic, although some can definitely make it worse.

I've tried a shit ton of strains.. most of them cause anxiety, even the indicas. A lot of it is mental too though.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2012)

well my critical are that shit am not even gona bother trying with them, al get a few pics lata today see what yous think?
iv just orderd 10 feminesed rhino seeds to start in my tent then soon as my ones in my 3x3 closet are done i will bring 4 of them along to flower in that and let the other 6 veg longer with more training, 
any ideas on a decent cheap propogation light


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2012)

I like cheese for a nice euphoric high but some ppl say its like coming up on acid lol but it works for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

i find a lot of strains can put me on edge like that stumpjumper, i tell myself it's 50/50 and borrowed some cognitive behavioral techniques to deal with strains that send me a bit para.

elastic band on the wrist is great for taking the mind off just about anything. stopping smoking i found it great for. then stopping the onset of paranoia. 
brief but intense physical activity/exertion works quite well too.

i find livers/blues is the best weed i can smoke it ll he time without the fear. i's uk clone only though  those bb guys have some crosses that it features highly in. 

hope you find something that works man.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i find a lot of strains can put me on edge like that stumpjumper, i tell myself it's 50/50 and borrowed some cognitive behavioral techniques to deal with strains that send me a bit para.
> 
> elastic band on the wrist is great for taking the mind off just about anything. stopping smoking i found it great for. then stopping the onset of paranoia.
> brief but intense physical activity/exertion works quite well too.
> ...


I am interested in the cognitive techniques.

**Thats weird my pc shows My post is b4 yours Don, but I obviously posted after lol.**


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 24, 2012)

The hash posted other day just turns to an amber goo with monster bubble action


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am interested in the cognitive techniques.
> 
> **Thats weird my pc shows My post is b4 yours Don, but I obviously posted after lol.**


http://www.anxietynetwork.com/hcbt.html

few tips on this page.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2012)

yea if anybodys likes it thats his knew album called Angel Dust you can listen to the songs on youtube but if you like it buy! know what im sayin! haha one of his hits is called These Days, gotta promote him cause he goes hard and paid his dues in the game and should be bigger than he is, when i see all this bullshit on b.e.t. and shit


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2012)

i been jammin bone thugs hard lately, grew up to there shit in a way[youtube]w14kZjbqrUs[/youtube]


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm back, 4 plants, 4x4 tent, and my six


----------



## budolskie (Oct 25, 2012)

dirtnap411 said:


> I'm back, 4 plants, 4x4 tent, and my six


iv just orderd 10 rhino seeds to start and veg in my 4x4 tent and was gona leave 6 in there and put 4 in my 3x3 closet 600 in tent and 400 in 3x3,

this is what i have in the 3x3 now end of 5th week 12/12


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2012)

I met these guys in a bar in Amsterdam, we played pool together and I got them stoned on the DOG, lol. Was a cool night,



dababydroman said:


> i been jammin bone thugs hard lately, grew up to there shit in a way[youtube]w14kZjbqrUs[/youtube]


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Jw9tWU9qFCs]http://youtu.be/Jw9tWU9qFCs[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2012)

Lovely Drewsb, always legit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2012)

From the un-tracked hinterlands of your mind...

Just a quick update pic of the closet grow.
I put six Extrema plants into the Flowering Closet 5000 mk-2.0&#8482; at different times over the last few weeks.
Used really crappy, weak soil and they were slow to grow.
Finally got some FFOF soil and up-canned them and they are doing much better.
Anyways, of the six plants, five are female, and the last one is yet to show vag or baws, but it should be in the next day or two.
And I have one Extrema plant still in veg that's yet to go into the flowering closet. 
It was the one that "died" from drought and came back to life.

So, all in all, it's doing okay.
Not going to get sucked into crappy soil for the next grow, so the plant growth should proceed quicker, and with better results.


Panorama view:








"The Seedling That Would Not Die":


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, the 6th plant is showing it's first calyxes, and pistils are starting to poke out from them. 
So, all six plants are females!
Only the one smaller one in veg is yet to be determined.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

dig the panorama shot man. cool shiz


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2012)

I always dig those, too, D G and T


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2012)

That little seedling really turned out huh? Hard to believe. Funny about the panorama. Don't know if you guys have seen the iphone commercial where they show you can use the panorama setting. It's a cool setting. I've had it for over 2 years on my droid. One of the things that makes me giggle about apple people thinking they are superior in everyway. Anyways, the point of this story.... now that I think of it, the point is stupid. I'll just stop here.

Nice looking plants doob. Don't listen to my nonsense too much.

Morning peeps.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a little wake n bake tune
[video=youtube_share;4LGgNBSpdQE]http://youtu.be/4LGgNBSpdQE[/video]


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Budolskie, I love your flowering girls, and I hope you have better luck with the Rhino than I did. Ill cross my fingers.

Drew Nice video bro!

Doob I love the lil engine that could, I mean the sprout without no doubt lol!

Mornin Jig and the 600 crew!

I popped a few seeds 3 each Herijuana and Stank Ape....I do seed so seldom that I forgot how to do it lol.
I guess Ill put em in rockwool till roots pop thru, then into the hempys. I decided try try hempy buckets, and wanted to start with fresh youngens.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 25, 2012)

Good morning 6ers. Woke up to some snow on the ground today.

I have been fortunate to lead a pretty healthy life. I have never really had back problems. Until just before last harvest. 
My most neglected grow just ended. Oddly enough, it might have been my best by weight, we shall see. (I had to buy an extra jar, never had more than 4-5 1.25 gallon jars full) 
I effed my back a few weeks ago, right before harvest of course. (Blueberry, ISS, Blockhead, NYCD)
I had to rely on the kindness of friends to chop and trim. The NYCD just started throwing bananas because I had to wait so long to chop. 
The Blockhead looks great, very dense. 

In my drug fogged, pain ridden state, I mixed up all the plants on the drying rack. You try trimming with a large amount of Flexeril running through your blood. The ISS was almost too dry, I put it in the jar and the next day the hygrometer was at 62%. 
Then they got put in jars all mixed up. One jar might turn hay, due to my condition and inability to really take care of my buds.

no picks, I could barely hold it together during the chop. They look so much prettier when wet. I'll put some pics up when it is done curing.

Of course, now that the hard part is done, my back is much better. I slept so little while my back was messed I started hallucinating. My wife saw me reach for a dog that wasn't there, scratch its head and say, "Good boy."

I have taken a lot of psychedelic drugs in my day and never have I hallucinated like that. 


/sweet bad back blog


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

vid instead of pics as promised... check it out guys.. part one finished.. next vid will be 2weeks flowering to totaly dry havest http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MSCbxJ3EXI&feature=colike


----------



## Trousers (Oct 25, 2012)

put around your youtube link to embed it here. (click on the video button)


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MSCbxJ3EXI&feature=colike)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice video! I like the time lapse.


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

hey thanks man... i thought i took a few too many pictures but it filled out the vid nicely .... tune in i will have part 2 done 2nd week of november alot more pics n vid this time.. they are budding now n thats the best part!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

How far into flower are they?
My Ta"HOES" are 28 days 12/12 now


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2012)

got some ear plugs for the cup lol. Nice bud of psychosis aswell..


----------



## blacksun (Oct 25, 2012)

bckiller12 said:


> *
> 
> I can get you some real good grade A bud for 200oz... hit me up.. of growing you can get the bud at the same cost it'll take you to grow it. At such a low price I don't sell qp's halfs or wholes.​
> 
> ...




200 per O is "the same cost it'll take to grow it"?

lolno

I pay like 20 dollars an ounce for super duper dank...just gotta get halfway decent at growing.

This past go around was ~$400 upkeep for my small-ish setup and I pulled ~20 ounces from under the 600w...so, ~$20/ounce...


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

id say only my second week not even a full week... dyna gro rules.. doing very well..


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

bckiller12 said:


> *
> 
> I can get you some real good grade A bud for 200oz... hit me up growing you can get the bud at the same cost it'll take you to grow it. At such a low price I don't sell qp's halfs or wholes.​
> 
> ...


Why would anyone buy weed from you on here.. and two why would you try to sell weed on here .. it can get you in alot of trouble dude... not to mention whole thing would be fishy from the start.. and yes it is cheaper to grow..


----------



## errb (Oct 25, 2012)

bckiller12 said:


> *
> 
> I can get you some real good grade A bud for 200oz... hit me up of growing you can get the bud at the same cost it'll take you to grow it. At such a low price I don't sell qp's halfs or wholes.​
> 
> ...




E.


----------



## corvetteguy (Oct 25, 2012)

bckiller12 said:


> *
> 
> I can get you some real good grade A bud for 200oz... hit me up of growing you can get the bud at the same cost it'll take you to grow it. At such a low price I don't sell qp's halfs or wholes.​
> 
> ...


First of all there is no way it cost anyone 200 an ounce to grow it. It costs me approxamitly 9 dollars per ounce this time indoor and much less than that outdoors. And finally i hope you have a proxy and i hope that email address is one you have never used for anything else that could affiliate you with it, also if you have ever logged on to it from your home pc or any other non public pc or you will have company soon. My best guess is that you are a cop or somthing close to that and if not the id say your in big trouble now.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

seanel said:


> id say only my second week not even a full week... dyna gro rules.. doing very well..


I never tried Dyna Gro, yet except for just the grow, but My plants liked it.


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks for all the likes guys and all the rep


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

ooo man dyna gro is pretty good from what i can tell so far.. great results in little time.. just dont over do it or u get cupping like me lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's my closet. Turns out I got 4 Dog Kush plants. 6 Banana OGs. Should be a pretty good harvest. Last night was their first 12 hour darkness. I'm excited.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice and clean Jig  

I can't believe how chilled I've been lately!! i swear it's the highest i've been in all my life, I'm proud of my Newest Jack H x Skunk ....... really proud. I hope you like my snapshot of the top of one of my UVB exposed Colas!!! Man i could close my eyes and just sleep with my hands on the keyboard


----------



## errb (Oct 25, 2012)

Woah!! look at that cola top!! trich city!! well done flowamasta!!! 

E.


----------



## errb (Oct 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Here's my closet. Turns out I got 4 Dog Kush plants. 6 Banana OGs. Should be a pretty good harvest. Last night was their first 12 hour darkness. I'm excited.
> 
> View attachment 2386272


looking forward to seeing them flower man, if only time moved a bit faster in our gardens...

E.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 25, 2012)

Did some breeding for the first time and I have seeds to run indoors now 
































Just need some more soil now. Gonna get it tommorow 
Gonna germ a few tonight and keep you all posted from here 

Stay lit


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 25, 2012)

What's the cross, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 25, 2012)

Long story short Romulan x either a timewreck male or querkle male


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good out and about smoke


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 25, 2012)

Got some pheno hunting to do for sure . 

I feel like the next next best thing smokin (no pun intented) is lying waiting to be popped somewhere in that pile haha

I'm looking for a pain relief strain but not a couch lock I still want it to be a up and about smoke like you said.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 25, 2012)

errb said:


> Woah!! look at that cola top!! trich city!! well done flowamasta!!!
> 
> E.


Much appreciated  and to all those that liked! I had another catnap..... again. I didn't think it would be this much of buzz and a knockout at the same time. I can't get over the taste either. This has blown my last Jack x skunk out of the game lol. every time i peel a bud open i have to get the camera hehe glad you enjoyed.


----------



## backyardagain (Oct 25, 2012)

whats up guys 3 weeks into flower and evrything is coming along percently. just did last training with paper clips to tie down, heres a few pics. all 3 in tent-----View attachment 2386918
pineapplechunk------------- View attachment 2386919
critical kush------------------View attachment 2386920
white widow-----------------View attachment 2386921


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

Shipping is back to normal on the BB site now....bloody IRS, lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

i done good off my 250 lol ill be back with a 600 when i get funds lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't forget that Breeders Boutique is having a 50% off sale. Sale code is FALL50
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php

and an Engineers Dream from them

one of my favorites


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

nice one cof!!!!


and yer welcome anytime lad


drgrowshit said:


> i done good off my 250 lol ill be back with a 600 when i get funds lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2012)

View attachment 2387119View attachment 2387120once i get a better camera(day or two) i'll update this with a more appropriate picture that does them justice!


----------



## errb (Oct 26, 2012)

VTMi you 100% need a better camera but from those little photos, your plants look healthy!

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Lol... Agreed. Nice ladies, but fuck that camera. Be better off drawing the fuckers.

Happy friday peeps!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2012)

I remember way back when Kodak was putting out the first consumer digital cameras (DC40, in 1995) and they had a maximum image size of 756x504 pixels.








This is a pic of their very first digital camera:







Way too much time on my hands...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2012)

oh my polaroid era right there! yeah im busted im def over 21 lmao especially if i remember those badboys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2012)

I still miss my old SX-70 Land Camera...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2012)

This was the model of Land Camera my parents used (from 1960's onward):


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2012)

This is what I'm hoping for in the next year:


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 26, 2012)

The infamous


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 26, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is what I'm hoping for in the next year:


lmao, i gulp REAL hard when i see something like this up close live! I would LOVE to own one, but to be honest the thing is prob smarter than me lol!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2012)

Is that referencing one of these?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lmao, i gulp REAL hard when i see something like this up close live! I would LOVE to own one, but to be honest the thing is prob smarter than me lol!


My camera history:












































My current crappy camera:


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

I remember and even had a few of that last cameras Doob lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2012)

I seem to go through waves of point & shoot cameras that crest with the occasional SLR, so I seem to be due a decent SLR soon.
Oh, and there where about 4 other point & shoot film cameras (pocket cameras) that were too horrible to include (also because they were so bad that I have long since forgotten the details of them other than there was a polaroid, a pentax, and two off-brand cameras).
Right now taking a pic of something moving with the TX1 means trying to predict what might happen in a few seconds, snapping the pic, and finding out it just missed the shot you clicked by about 2 seconds.
Almost worthless for action shots.
Decent video quality, crappy photos.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2012)

wow my dad has a groovy collection of old and new cameras, was kinda like looking at his babys lol


----------



## errb (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm shooting with a T3i. love the picture quality and body weight. easy to use. great camera all around imo

E.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy camera prOn lol. Have a good weekend 600!


----------



## Trousers (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got two new girls for the tent. 






crappy cell phone pic

Grape Ape on the left, Lamb's Breath on the right.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 26, 2012)

Took a couple Pic today Have a great weekend 600

Good Luck to BB in the CC Cup
What strains you guys entering?

Livers x Cherry Cheese (Smelly Cherry)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2012)

hemrocker that must smell so divine ! very nice scroggin. i love my smelly cherry curing smells so amazing! hey i just remembered.. i just popped your sour cherry.lol..
good luck at the cup BB~
and Happy Halloween Everyone!
[video=youtube;dZZYPATqxqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZZYPATqxqQ&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUUvMpx0YXM vcICJB8iqCIMw[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hemrocker that must smell so divine ! very nice scroggin. i love my smelly cherry curing smells so amazing! hey i just remembered.. i just popped your sour cherry.lol..
> good luck at the cup BB~
> and Happy Halloween Everyone!
> [video=youtube;dZZYPATqxqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZZYPATqxqQ&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUUvMpx0YXM vcICJB8iqCIMw[/video]


LOLOLOLOL. Thanks Doc
Good Luck with the Sour Cherry. Hope ya like it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hemlock I am digging the scrogs bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm trying a bare bulb in my closet. it's only been on for about 15 minutes, but all's well so far.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm trying a bare bulb in my closet. it's only been on for about 15 minutes, but all's well so far.
> 
> View attachment 2387737


are the dogs on the bottom now?
I understand a 10% lumen increase with bare bulb, and 100% increase heat lol as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Forgot to say before but damn hemlock. you got a lot of light in there. I hope you have good sunglasses.

Yeah, dogs on bottom. And I think the increase goes up a little more with $8 hurricane glass from michaels as a cooltube. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I read 10%, but yeah I guess the glass they use prolly lets more light than glass for baking lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! Hope all is well. 

I'm starting to get pretty stoked. Two weeks, this time, I'll be in a plane heading for Europe, eventually meeting up with Jig to trot around a bit before heading to the Cup. At first I thought I was just Mr. Cool with the nerves, like it's no big deal. Now? Not so much. lol

Speaking of cameras...and Europe, I'll be sporting a new camera myself

My 5D Mark II 

I used it the other day to take this.



I have some girls finishing up in one of my tents and I'll try to get some pics soon, I've just been so busy I haven't had time. Have lots to share, if I ever get over to my thread for an update. New digi ballast and finally a 4 bulb T5 for 216W to replace my McGyver CFL rig.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

Good you got the travel nerves Duchie, shows your level of excitment!!! Thanks for the well wishes peeps. We'll try and represent the 600 to the best of our abilities!

Peace, DST


----------



## rasclot (Oct 27, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all is well.
> 
> I'm starting to get pretty stoked. Two weeks, this time, I'll be in a plane heading for Europe, eventually meeting up with Jig to trot around a bit before heading to the Cup. At first I thought I was just Mr. Cool with the nerves, like it's no big deal. Now? Not so much. lol
> 
> ...


Fukin hell duchie we won't miss u with that beast gear camera!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 27, 2012)

doobie im pissed that i fell asleep and missed that fucken literal timeline of my life thru camera's! You literally went thru every camera my mother put into our house from 1973-1995 lmao! Let me find out were related!


AWESOME POST doobie! sorta like this street sign!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 27, 2012)

good morning 600w krew

[video=youtube;ULVoPsTbBdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ULVoPsTbBdo[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 27, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all is well.
> 
> I'm starting to get pretty stoked. Two weeks, this time, I'll be in a plane heading for Europe, eventually meeting up with Jig to trot around a bit before heading to the Cup. At first I thought I was just Mr. Cool with the nerves, like it's no big deal. Now? Not so much. lol
> 
> ...


Let me guess that's a several thousand dollar set-up? Anytime i see canon on a camera i liken it to porsche on a car!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey rasclot, I heard you were going too. Looking forward to meeting you. 

Hey D, I'm just glad I've been kept busy lately or I think I'd be a bit more crazy right now thinking about it. I'm more nervous about the first leg that I'm taking by myself to the motherland. I have some siblings that want me to try to find lost family and I'm not sure how I feel about that. 

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 27, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Let me guess that's a several thousand dollar set-up? Anytime i see canon on a camera i liken it to porsche on a car!


 This is one of their higher end cameras but Canon makes lots of reasonable consumer cameras. Now if you want to talk Porsche of Ferrari of cameras, take a look at Leica's. More like a Swiss Watch actually.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 27, 2012)

If i thought for a second that i could keep said beautiful pieces of eqipment safe with 3 dogs rumbling around id buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 27, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Took a couple Pic today Have a great weekend 600
> 
> Good Luck to BB in the CC Cup
> What strains you guys entering?
> ...


Do u have a YouTube vid of u spraying mite treatment with a power sprayer


----------



## errb (Oct 27, 2012)

not hard to keep a camera safe, most come with camera bags, i have a dog and he doesn't bother it. just keep it on the shelf and never leave it anywhere they can reach!! i love using my camera. ..

goodmorning also 6r's

E.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 27, 2012)

Flip day one. First attempt at trellis netting we shall c


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 27, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Do u have a YouTube vid of u spraying mite treatment with a power sprayer


No I use lady bugs.


----------



## method2mymadness (Oct 27, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> No I use lady bugs.


Just similar set up to ur tote and scroged plants 
Nice by the way


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 27, 2012)

* [h=2][/h] 


 couple shots of the flower tent, 6 plants under the scrog, 4 2 tokes a qq and a psycho killer i was bargaining on being a male, turns out female. strongest one of the bunch hopefully good things to come from her. i still have 3 more psycho killers in there too but there late showing sex. and a couple shots of the veg area. think i had cuts in the bucket 6 days and 1 has got the start of a root coming already so pleased the cloners working. ​ 

*


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

It turns out all the Dispensaries in Sac arent gone, just hiding under the radar better now. 

I picked up a clone of DJ Shorts' Blueberry just because I have never tried any Blueberry, or at least I dont remember it lol.

The place I went to is on a warehouse complex, they advertise in the SN&R..its a local flyer/newspaper.
They dont have an addy or their name listed in the ad.
They wont say anything at all on the phone either, just say...its in the ad.
This was the most ghetto place ever!!
I felt like I was buying from a street dealer in a back alley...seriously.
2 rooms, each 6x8
They had 7 jars with buds..the best smelling was Burgenberry. The bud-tender girl told me it was a house strain BBK X AK-47
I went there to try the Purple Ak-47, I was gonna get a gram, but they were out. 
I have a few clones of her and wanted a preview.
I got a clone so as not to go empty handed.


I want the Purple AK because I want migraine medicine that wont cause anxiety and keep me up all night


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2012)

Just checking out a video on the Felix Baumgartner jump, and noticed how long he was in free fall for:

"_Baumgartner safely negotiated the jump and a mind-boggling free fall that lasted *four minutes, 20 seconds*, on Oct. 14._"

_I stepped out from the edge of space,
because I got high.
I was gonna pull my rip chord,
but I was high.
Free-falling past the speed of sound, 
and you ask me "Why?",
I said Why?
Because I got high, 
because I got high,
because I got h-i-i-i-gh.
La-de-da,
la-de-da,
la-de-da-da._


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking good scroggers. And Doob's, t'was an epic jump for sure!


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

Remember clocks go back people!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2012)

some cheese chunk from dr green dre at day 42DOG is finally back in the house. this was from 2 weeks ago using a 16 oz cupbloom room..hps on the left and mh on the righttop shelf under the 6 bulb T-5 the DOG is the middle one of the closest rowbottom shelf under the 4 bulba male engineers dream/ jake blue back in veg
cof


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

You have certaily done better with the Cheese Chunk than I did cof. All is looking dandy. I have been sitting pondering on changes to the grow area.....if I get time (I need to make time) it'll get changed this coming week.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 28, 2012)

ok three weeks and those ladies are coming down i need to start thinking about round 2's genetics. Bearing in mind i am stubborn and old school (havent dipped my toes into the seedbank pool yet) cause im a bagseed slut. Ive been blessed with decent returns on bag beaners but alas this time around half were sativa and NOT what i was intending but hey its random bag beans its par for the course wanna really try to focus on STRONG indicas for my mother she LOVES a good couch lock after seeing the oncologist! Anyone in club 600 with suggestions im all ears and intend on sharing in caring in club 600 from now on. Imo you guys here are alllright!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

DOG kush = strong weed. 

Very cute doggie in the pic too!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2012)

Except in the U.S. where the clock change is on November 4th @2-am.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh well, we'll just all be closer for a few days....how nice


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2012)

DST is right in recomending DOG. She available thru Breeders Boutique at a 50% off sale, code is FALL50
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/main.php.
that's the reason I'm glad she's back in the house.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2012)

You always were a man ahead of your time. D 

As for couchlock:

Dog is a really good one.
Deep Blue is another.
Extrema.
Livers.
Just to name a few that have worked for me.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't think I mentioned to you peeps. I got a smoke of Cali Connections Sativa entry which is called Lions Tabernackle (I think). It was really nice! Classic saitva smell to it, frontal lobe, and a bit of a face pincher/tingler.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 28, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Except in the U.S. where the clock change is on November 4th @2-am.


dude had me going i woke mym wife up and said honey when do the clocks go back..........lmao she opened her eyes said if i find out youve been hitting the butter at 4 am im gonna slap you lolo so yeah!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 28, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> DST is right in recomending DOG. She available thru Breeders Boutique at a 50% off sale, code is FALL50
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/main.php.
> that's the reason I'm glad she's back in the house.
> 
> ...


wow you guys are my elixer ive needed sorta speak! thanks for the heads up on dog kush and the couchlock, bearing in mind they'll be going into a growlab 120(yep im still using that badboy) and ahopefully by the first week of november ill have my melonheads hood! 600hps ftw. Ive noticed my trichrome production is decent in the flowers by nothing on the fan flowers that stands out(im impatient at times) of course it dosnt help when i see budporn like curious and flowmasta whoa, If i can attain that level of consistancy i intend to share here religiously my achievements and my failures. This is the best thread ive found. Hope ya dont mind guys but im not going anywhere!


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

my wife would have slapped me either way, waking her up at 4am, get to bed...dude! lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

feel free to hang, many do, many come and go, all are welcome, even me!



VTMi'kmaq said:


> wow you guys are my elixer ive needed sorta speak! thanks for the heads up on dog kush and the couchlock, bearing in mind they'll be going into a growlab 120(yep im still using that badboy) and ahopefully by the first week of november ill have my melonheads hood! 600hps ftw. Ive noticed my trichrome production is decent in the flowers by nothing on the fan flowers that stands out(im impatient at times) of course it dosnt help when i see budporn like curious and flowmasta whoa, If i can attain that level of consistancy i intend to share here religiously my achievements and my failures. This is the best thread ive found. Hope ya dont mind guys but im not going anywhere!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 28, 2012)

shit there outa stock on the dog my luck this year! i gotta tell ya lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 28, 2012)

DST said:


> my wife would have slapped me either way, waking her up at 4am, get to bed...dude! lol.


oh no this is my morning dude! I go to bed around 9pm and am up 3-4am everyday. Back in the day id be doing either farmwork(milking the girls on the farm) or doing pt evolutions lol so yeah this is fine with me early am!


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

Cool, I am also a morning person, but not quite that early.

And the DOG bx1 is available (regular backcross of the DOG - not feminized), and as dank. The fem DOGs will be available from the 18th of Nov.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

You morning people trip me out. I just can't seem to get myself to be early enough to do it regularly. I do love waking up round 4 though. Just a magical part of the day, you can get stuff done when no ones around. Apparently all kinds of spiritual/ mystic/ new age types say that the hour before the sunrise is the most spiritual, magic part of the day. I feel it when i'm up then.

Lions Tabernacle. Sounds nice.

OH, and one more vote for Dog Kush. That's what i'm running this round. I love this strain.


----------



## errb (Oct 28, 2012)

afternoon 6r's ! football sunday is about to kick off. go pack go!

E.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 28, 2012)

Morning everybody. just germed some beans 
Let's get this party started


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Morning everybody. just germed some beans
> Let's get this party started


Gotta journal?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

Gotta light?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 28, 2012)

......ere!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Gotta journal?


 https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/576327-kushs-life-like-box-chocolate.html

But ill probably be updating here too every once in a while when there is something worth look at .


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

Whats cookin Duchie? I am avoiding TV, (mrs D has controller)


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2012)

im taking it in turns with the mrs i smoke wile the programs on in the kitchen away from the telly then we swap and i come in he living room wen the ads come on and she goes for a smoke lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

tag team!

on that note, off to lie down and cry to myself for a while


----------



## duchieman (Oct 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Whats cookin Duchie? I am avoiding TV, (mrs D has controller)


 I'm helping mine with some chores that requires reaching. Every once in a while I need to take a break, and here I am, and here I go. If not now, it's gonna get loud. lol


----------



## errb (Oct 28, 2012)

lol you help with reaching hahaha hilarious..

E.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Guys 6 beans are popped, and I hope Ill keep em alive.
3 Herijuana and 3 Stank Ape


----------



## duchieman (Oct 28, 2012)

errb said:


> lol you help with reaching hahaha hilarious..
> 
> E.


 Actually I don't have to reach as much, she bought me a ladder.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

I need to get a ladder.....random Monday morning comment.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok gents yep its me the weirdo morning man. I am scared watching sandy wreak her havoc up my beloved coast! I truly have found a home here. dst kush,bassman duchie, everyone ive talked to here in the 600 club are far and away the nicest folks ive encountered. So this time around i am gonna be diligent and use a journal but i am gonna stick to my guns this time and not pop any more of my stashed bag beaners. lol, sick and tired of getting the local zoo of strains into a closet that i need to be medicinal grade everytime. I have family memebers that depend on me whom are suffering with C that i carry a level of responsibility with that can be stressful at times when things get hairy and i dont have a sounding board(no the wife dont count). In the tent right now i have alot of indica dom ladies 4-5 that are almost ready for the final two weeks i hope. i had three sativa doms pop late sept. now they are super cropped twice and 6ft each in a damn tent! Im gonna let go cause ive NEVER grown sativa inside. My grow history was oldschool hillbilly, till the area, throw down liquid manure,pop in 14-16 inch babies, leave em alone till two weeks before hunting saeson! That dont work up here anymore for various reasons. Hopefully those sativa's produce decent smokables. So how long do us indoor gardneers have if the lights go out? How long can flowering ladies withstand darkness without adverse effect that end up being detrimental to there health? Thankyou all!


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Wowzers, 6ft sativas in a tent, they are going to be rather big when finished, do you have enough height VTM?

And I have had clones in the dark for a week without ill effects. I wouldn't want to have plants in the dark for any longer than that.

Hope all the peeps on the East Coast are safe!!!!!! Looks bloody hectic. We got heavy rain here, but that's just an everyday thang!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah was horrified when i saw where they were headed lol, tied down and trained toawrds a side wall they are now, by this i mean i stopped vertical growth opn the top and sent it sideways and its worked really well amazingly well actually! So rain across the pond yeah same ole same ole for you tho.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been waiting a few days for this to finally get onto youtube.
A few days ago Bone Thugs & Harmony came up here in the 600, and on the same day Key & Peele teamed up with a couple of the Bones to do a comedy music video:

[video=youtube_share;xn6roGifN_Y]http://youtu.be/xn6roGifN_Y[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've been waiting a few days for this to finally get onto youtube.
> A few days ago Bone Thugs & Harmony came up here in the 600, and on the same day Key & Peele teamed up with a couple of the Bones to do a comedy music video:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xn6roGifN_Y]http://youtu.be/xn6roGifN_Y[/video]



boy did they have the town i live in pegged with that first of the month song lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

Any of the early am crew have any feedback on mr.nice medicine man. Was thinking of putting some that alongside the dog!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a thread about it over in the "Seed And Strain Reviews" section:

*https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/377701-mr-nice-seeds-medicine-man.html*


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Good share Doobsters!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah seems like a tight thread they had there. Had no idea it was a white strain tho. Here guys have some barry gibbs talk show................................talking chest hair..talkin bout crazy kool medalions almost pissed myself laughing!
http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/barry-gibb-talk-show/1099544


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> boy did they have the town i live in pegged with that first of the month song lmao!


Haha must be Rut---d


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 29, 2012)

Sending prayers and good vibes to everybody on the east coast ...make sure you guys stay safe !!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 29, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've been waiting a few days for this to finally get onto youtube.
> A few days ago Bone Thugs & Harmony came up here in the 600, and on the same day Key & Peele teamed up with a couple of the Bones to do a comedy music video:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xn6roGifN_Y]http://youtu.be/xn6roGifN_Y[/video]


 *bone thugs voice* "can somebody anybody spare some change?" Lmao key and peele be goin in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

This season of key & peele snuck up on me. but its way better than last to me. one of the only tv show i watch, if i watch tv.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2012)

I only watch a few hold over shows from when I watched TV that make it to the internet: The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, Key & Peele, Tosh.0, Family Guy, The Cleveland Show, American Dad!.
The rest of my day is hardcore pornogr...

...research.

Yes.
That's it.

Research.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha, if you make mine Bill Maher,(all the fox cartoons), and football. Its all i ever watch so thats basically weekends, lol. the rest i see parts of online mostly.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2012)

Bill Maher is the only thing I miss from TV. Like Doobie, anything I'm interested in I get online. Damn you HBO!


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

none of you guys watch sports? I'm an avid football fan. Have you guys seen the cartoon "archer" I smoked a J the other day and watched this on netflix, had me in stitches! 
could have been the weed....ha

E.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought porn was a sport? please don't tell me it's not, I got that on my CV under "Sporting Interests....."


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

DST said:


> I thought porn was a sport? please don't tell me it's not, I got that on my CV under "Sporting Interests....."


haha oh jeez! I'm not even sure what to say to that comment. maybe it depends on position?

E.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Well we all know that the missionary position doesn't count as sex (Source: US Presidential handbook), so yeh, probably does depend on that.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Seriously, on the odd occassion I do like to watch overpaid football players running around chasing a ball for 90 minutes. (a round ball to be clear)


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

really? I've never seen a round football before.. 

E.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

oh give over, you guys have netball don't you? lol.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

Or john terry telling mr oh i forget his name exactly how he really feels! Love football(euorpean) and oh yeah all sports(pros) are overpaid highly overpaid! Would prefer to watch schalke in the bundesliga but alas its bpl here all day long! Its always nice to see the odd wanker run the pitch stark naked and the players responses!


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Or john terry telling mr oh i forget his name exactly how he really feels! Love football(euorpean) and oh yeah all sports(pros) are overpaid highly overpaid! Would prefer to watch schalke in the bundesliga but alas its bpl here all day long! Its always nice to see the odd wanker run the pitch stark naked and the players responses!


the only words i understood is this paragraph was "overpaid pros" lol

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

What up errb!!! I'm a sports freak. The only reason we still have a TV. I love almost all of it (can't really dig regular season hockey). I don't care if they are overpaid, I don't care if they are premadonnas, I just love watching the top level athletes do amazing things on the field/ court/ track/ whatever. And I love the competition.

In fact I think the thing I love most about sports is how people everywhere love them. I love football (the one where they actually kick it all the time) and that means i have something in common with millions upon millions of people. I could be dropped from a helicoptor in central africa and one thing we would have in common would be football. I was in New York last year (i'm from california) and waiting for my wife to buy something, we were in little italy. These two ladies came up and asked for directions, I told them I was visiting too. They were from calgary, and we got to talking about the flames for about 5 minutes. Was really nice to feel related to them strait away. Passed the time till wife got back. She came out and thought I knew the people lol.

I love sport!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

you know it always bugs me when people say footballers are overpaid. they simply aren't. if you're the best in the world or near enough then why shouldn't you be paid accordingly?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

lol.... they aren't all overpaid. Just the ones who can't score a goal. Andy Carrol? Addebayor? Didn't they sign Fat contracts and stink it up for the next couple years? Otherwise athletes are underpaid, if you look at what their bosses are making.

The real fact of the matter that drives the whole discussion. WE, the fans, spend too much money on our teams. If 'we' weren't shilling out $350 for a jersey, or paying insane prices for parking, tickets, soda, and beer. If we didn't order the extra packages on our directv. If the money stopped pouring in, there wouldn't be anything to complain about.

I mean what do you want the teams to do, take what profit they need, then send the rest to charity?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

what i wouldn't mind seeing is performance related pay. though a lot of teams do incentivise goals. few extra grand in the weeks pay for a goal. 

if only i could kick the thing straight lol. my mates call me 50p toes


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2012)

Well for once in ages my team crystal palace are doing ok considering their manager just left them for bolton ffs.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 29, 2012)

Spread Master Light Diffuser

I am going to the store to get a new light and I saw this:









> The Spread Master installs underneath the arc tube of your HID lamp (the part that generates the light). This area creates a tremendous amount of radiant heat and what is known as a "hot spot" of concentrated light. The Spread Master effectively diffuses the light and heat allowing for a more even light spread across your garden canopy and significantly reduces radiant heat. This allows you to lower your reflector closer to the plant canopy which when used properly can increase light uniformity across your garden and increase plant growth and ultimately lead to higher yields (reports indicate 50% increased yields are not uncommon!).




While I think the 50% claim is bullshit, I think I'll give it a shot on my 600 watt hps. 
$20, why not?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 29, 2012)

After Saturdays football they can pay them what ever they want nothing but entertaining on every level .


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets beg to differ about salaries of pro stars then, otherwise it may get a little bit too political in here. 

Trousers, please tell us how you get on with your light diffuser. I have never been sure of those things.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

Well i need to clarify and apologize to european football players cause i was thinking of american sports athlete's at the time, I was watching a guy who was pulling like 2 mil a year just to sit on the bench! lmao i was jealous im over it now! Moving right along i made the mistake of slidddding inot my local hydro store today, got talked outa the advanced melonhead into a raptor 600 hps. I got some hazard pay i was due and gosh darn it i wanna upgrade. Prob is these guys would tell me its rasining and piss down my back im sure, Here's the setup i know you guys will blow that dude outa the water with spot on information rather than sales driven drivel! Gonna put the new hood into a growlab 120 3'x3'x7ft, and need advice on what would be the better set-up with this tent. To be honest the melonhead looked awesome but the last thing i need is ducting or the flashing be too big for my tent holes!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

I have always wondered about them. Look forward to hear what you have to say trousers.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Spread Master Light Diffuser
> 
> I am going to the store to get a new light and I saw this:
> 
> ...


Hmmmm so with proper airflow and this you should be able to get as close as one needs to the light eh?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

I have enough airflow so that the plants are only limited by too much light close up. I've bleached a few of my buds. I think one or two of those would work real nice with what i have going on now with the bare bulb.


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

trousers, post up pics when you get that thing installed. I, aswell as others I'm sure are curious.

E.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok thanks for the feedback was wonderfuly helpful!


----------



## Trousers (Oct 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Lets beg to differ about salaries of pro stars then, otherwise it may get a little bit too political in here.
> 
> Trousers, please tell us how you get on with your light diffuser. I have never been sure of those things.


They only had two on hand. they were cheap looking and scratched. I didn't buy one. 

I found a thread about it:
https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/565588-super-spreaders-do-they-work.html

I have noticed some people saying they can put the light 3"-5" closer. That is not really an issue for me, nor is heat. So I don't think a light diffuser is for me.



I did buy a 250 watt hps to put under the stairs. Might as well fill every nook and cranny with plants.


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

i like your style trousers !! haha that sentence sounds funny... oh man, i'm liberated! 

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2012)

whodat tried the light difussers, but I don't know the results....he ought to be around shortly.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

It would be nice to see our buddy hanging around again. He can grow some OK looking plants.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2012)

I think he's in hiding because his beloved saints suck this year.....he did state that he would be gone for a couple of weeks before his return.
His growing ability is about to get him banned from contest.....other people need a chance and can be intimindated by his skills.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

I was going to post the same thing about the saints but i felt bad. especially since I'm a broncos fan.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2012)

Sports and politics. Sometimes you can't tell the difference. lol

So the light diffuser thingy again, eh? Supposedly they take care of the hotspot directly under the bulb, and I could see how that could work, but I don't know that I'd put one in a closed fixture. That just seems redundant.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool, well I am glad we have got that one sorted. Moving swiftly on...


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

yes yes moving on, anyone heard of fersian dew?

E.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

frisian dew?



> n the whole story of Dutch Passion began with a couple of outdoor strains, amongst them Purple Star and Twilight, bred by breeder Henk van Dalen in the seventies and early eighties. Until today, this seed company is known for carrying a wide range of superb outdoor strains, and Dutch Passion recently further expanded its outdoor assortment by four new exciting strains: Taiga, Tundra, Pamir Gold and Snow Bud. Another newer outdoor strain from Dutch Passion already released in 2008 is Frisian Dew, a 50:50 indica/sativa cross of two legendary Dutch strains: Super Skunk and Dutch Passion's own Purple Star, found after three years of selecting clones. Already in its first year of market presence, Frisian Dew received prize honours for being the winner of the outdoor category of the High Life Cup 2008. Dutch Passion says about Frisian Dew it's the most beautiful outdoor variety they've ever encountered: "Although we produced many Skunk/Purple hybrids in the past 20 years, we have never seen anything coming close to this hybrid." Dutch Passion promises a high yield, good stem to leave ratio (only little leaves), very good mold resistance as well as a pleasant taste and strong potency. Frisian Dew will ripen already in the first week of October, flowering takes 7-8 weeks.


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry bout the spelling.. think this could be grown indoors?

E.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

if there is a wll,there is a way. nothing lst can't fix.


----------



## errb (Oct 29, 2012)

oh man, do i ever have the will !!! lol thanks man!

E.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2012)

Fuck me dry: just did a tally on the featured headline stories on yahoo.com and only 19 of 64 had nothing to do with celebrities, or haloween costumes, or celebrity halloween costumes, football stories, soccer stories, baseball stories, stories about controversial football/soccer/baseball uniforms, or other subjects of vast world importance (note: I wrote that in an extremely sarcastic manner, and with much derision included).
A few presidential election stories, a few hurricane stories, a couple of financial stories, all totaling 19 articles.
Mixed in with 45 stories of drek and nonsense.
We truly are circling the toilet bowl on a downward spiraling wave of runny poop.
...sigh...

Well, we got our ballots for the next local elections, and Measure 80 is looking good (provided they remove restrictions of the number of plants we are "allowed" to grow (currently set at a maximum of 6 flowering plants)).

I know how at least two people here in Oregon are voting.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2012)

yahoo news is courtesy of abc, so you're getting their point of view.
...now why would you vote no?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2012)

Voting with a resounding "Yes" (as is the wife).

Not that I have room for much more than 6 plants in flower right now, but there will come a day...
For now, the State of Oregon stipulates that a "mature" plant is one that is 12" tall and/or 12" across, which is a bit smaller than I prefer before flipping them to 12/12 lighting.
I honestly don't know if the measure will be voted in.
But it's a start.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2012)

I know a lot of you guys have been growing for much longer than I have, but I just noticed that I've been tending my garden now for 5 years.
Man...
...time sure flies by when you're baked.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

Closing in on 4 for me. It does fly. So glad I started.

edit: too quiet in here,
[youtube]oXGaB6WDJ5k[/youtube]


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

Well put me rhino in kitchen Paper in the propagator yesterday see them popping already think am just gona buy a 250 cfl for veg in next couple days


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey doob. I'm home alone tonight, getting high on some hash and generally wasting time.

lol, i took a picture of a bowl as i was smoking it, but it totally didn't come out.

It just blows me away how jimmy hendrix played the guitar upside down, strung that way too. How on earth could he play that way? so cool
[youtube]x6z4qSdtkWc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope all you guys on the East coast are safe and sound. Looks kind of hectic over there.

Keep yer wellies oan!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Hope all you guys on the East coast are safe and sound. Looks kind of hectic over there.
> 
> Keep yer wellies oan!


Glad I'm in the UK for that carry on looks naughty like, never seen news yet tho been up watching the shield the past few days very good series


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

Sea water flowing into Battery Park tunnel in New York sounds hectic to me.

listening to some Geto Boys this morgen.....
[youtube]Vag8aUH_Ueo[/youtube]


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

well heres the critical im hoying away for my 10 rhino seeds to veg in my tent, im unsure whether to take cuttings off the rhino soon as my 3x3 room empty and start a load of clones off or just to take 4 rhino plants t omy 3x3 and flower a week or 2 later after sum training, im gona do a journal anyway i think so yous lads can help me along the way.... 


will also hoy sum pics of my rhino seeds on in a couple hours just cleaning my tent and that up for them


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

Had to skool someone over at comedycentral.com's "Key & Peele" website just now:

*Yuan* added a comment on this | 1 month ago

*I don't get it? What's fun about stretching out the word *****?*






*Doobie Brother* replied on this | 0 secs ago

The lengthening of words in a conversation usually denotes an air of incredulity on the part of the speaker. Extending the word thusly: "b-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-tch!" and spoken with such passion, while at the same time at such low speaking volume, coupled with the protagonists' apparent trepidation at the notion of being caught in the act of such blatant and egregious spousal denigration adds humorous undertones AND overtones to the predicament of both men "fronting" about the amount, or "cache", of machismo they feel they must display to other males when talking about the notable females in their lives, since both are obviously terrified of their wives hearing themselves being referred to as "female dogs". Long explanation made short: That shit's straight up funny right there, dog.

[video=youtube_share;5LGEiIL1__s]http://youtu.be/5LGEiIL1__s[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

I have that same conversation with my pals all the time. our couple friends invite us to stuff but tell us an hour earlier to meet than the others. it drives me fuckin crazy.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

Everything is fine here on the east coast. I just realized how young some folks are on here! Im a 40 year old man, not a kid lol!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

well i think these 3 of my clones are ready to come down what yous recon??? 
this is end off 7th week 12/12 without adding the days i cut the light down from 24/0 to 12/12. 

do u think i should wait another week? il upload pics of the 3 i am deffo leaving another week or 2 and my rhino seeds in the propogator


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

the 3 im deffo leaving another week or 2, i think the super cropping through flower has slowed these down a bit as they dont look as good as the other 3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

deffo still a ways to go for those girls


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo still a ways to go for those girls



even the first lot of 3 on page before???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

those ones you could take now for sure but it's a preference thing, if you like your gear a bit more UP have at them. like a bit more couch lock give them another week.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those ones you could take now for sure but it's a preference thing, if you like your gear a bit more UP have at them. like a bit more couch lock give them another week.


leave them be then because i love the couch lock in the mornings when i wake up haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

VTM'iqmak:

the pic in question is a bud of Romulan (JDB is the breeder).
A really good smoke.

*edited: addressed to wrong person (sorry about that, budolskie)


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2012)

heres the rhino seeds all popped now gona pot up tomoz and go for my cfl will uploads a few more pics tomoz once they all sorted


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

I am a 40 year young man as well.....

We are Spring Chickens on this thread btw. And we have no hang ups about peoples age...do we cof? lol.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> Everything is fine here on the east coast. I just realized how young some folks are on here! Im a 40 year old man, not a kid lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

no no no not in this thread. I meant here at riu i read some threads that i would never intentionally go to because some friends are early morning helpful growers like scroglodyte for example its a shame to see a good thread go to teenage grabass between to or three. I was trying to understand the behavior but the wife said dont bother" you'll never understand it trust me" lmao. The reason i ask about the romulan is i havent been able to afford the camera i want....yet....(waiting on some cash to hit meh card darn it, what does the federal government do EVERYTHING on the first? lol, not used to this timeframe of hurry up and wait and stuff), because the blurry pics i took last week have a need to be shown and i am interested in doing the following......trying to take good pics of the girls later this afternoon with the same camera but with focus diligence! Was wondering if you''d take a peek and maybe guesstimate the strains(random bager beans from a connaseur smoker), cause one or two i have look exactly like doobies romulan but they have grown in beast mode and have tops flowers(colas) the size of 1 liter bottles(picts tonight). Ok? Oh here's my good vibes contribution to the club today!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

budolskie said:


> the 3 im deffo leaving another week or 2, i think the super cropping through flower has slowed these down a bit as they dont look as good as the other 3


I'm gonna come right out and say this budolskie i am jealous and i have to admit ive been fantasizing about the blonde hash id make with those ladies! My my my id have to avoid going into my tent seeing that every week lmao! This is a perfect example of why i need to grab sexy strains with MASSIVE trich production! Budporn! Love it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Iyv905Q2omU]http://youtu.be/Iyv905Q2omU[/video]



My sister just got her mmj card her in vermont! First thing im told is its my responisbility to make sure her edibles are "strong" no pressure or nothing! I love that girl to death but whoa! So this round will more than likley be half cannabutter!


----------



## errb (Oct 30, 2012)

just caught up! goodmorning 6r's. jig, your making stereotypes to easy.. "smoking a bowl and listening to jimmy hendrix" awesome.

E.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fuck me dry: just did a tally on the featured headline stories on yahoo.com and only 19 of 64 had nothing to do with celebrities, or haloween costumes, or celebrity halloween costumes, football stories, soccer stories, baseball stories, stories about controversial football/soccer/baseball uniforms, or other subjects of vast world importance (note: I wrote that in an extremely sarcastic manner, and with much derision included).
> A few presidential election stories, a few hurricane stories, a couple of financial stories, all totaling 19 articles.
> Mixed in with 45 stories of drek and nonsense.
> We truly are circling the toilet bowl on a downward spiraling wave of runny poop.
> ...


weed is ok with a yes vote, but hemp isnt?? WTF!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

I think it means they won't be allowed to regulate growing hemp at all. You can just grow and sell and produce products at will. (that's what i"m getting from it, don't take my legal advice seriously though)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think it means they won't be allowed to regulate growing hemp at all. You can just grow and sell and produce products at will. (that's what i"m getting from it, don't take my legal advice seriously though)


I m dumb, not sure why I read it wrong??

Thanx Jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

it's not you bro. They intentionally write those things to be confusing. I wonder sometimes what the world would be like if suddenly all the lawyers disappeared.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> it's not you bro. They intentionally write those things to be confusing. I wonder sometimes what the world would be like if suddenly all the lawyers disappeared.


what a brilliant idea! I for one could do without em! Look what i found whilest browsing............................purrrrrty!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> what a brilliant idea! I for one could do without em! Look what i found whilest browsing............................View attachment 2392233purrrrrty!


She def has some nice resin rails!
I have thought about trying that, but havent pulled the trigger.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

So here's a question for you guys. As i watched sandy blow over this morning i asked myself......i wonder if the ants that are making a home in one of my aloe plants could be used to keep my garden(in a tent) under control pest wise if there's any at all. Thoughts please?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

I would keep ants out, they are likely to bring in aphides (they herd these like we do cattle).


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

lol, was very unsure and knew it'd more than likely be a no but i had to ask. I do have a dime sized black jumping spider living in my window sill maybe he'll take a transfer to the jungle? I had one plant show fucken spidermites. Came from another tent that wasnt clean obviously, pulled it out but it had spent a day in my Main tent and im wondering if i need to get my darn neem machine out lol may as well knock em down while there trying to gain a foothold.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

An oz of prevention is worth a pound of weed. That black widow looks pretty good.

Hey DST... is everything down in the cupboard there bru? I miss seeing your ladies.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

I have pics for you guys give me 15 min please


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

k lets try this again!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

That was 18 minutes. lol

NIce pics. What decade is your phone from?  I can't see much in those pics they are so small. At least they are clear. I don't think anyone will be able to tell you what strain they are, but we can guess sativa or indica dom. When the buds really form they might look similar to a plant someone has grown, but chances are near 0 that it would be the same thing one of us has done. (near 0 is a non scientific guess)

EDIT: I have magically made them bigger, lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

Does 2x600 count?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/577055-great-pheno-hunt-vertical-grow.html


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

I cant understand why when i take them they are bigger and on a video slide show. I must be uploading them wrong obviously shit i apologize gents. This really sucks. I had my brother use his cell phone then send them to my e-mail. For some reason this isnt working the pics on my e-mail are MUCH better. Never woulda thought my bisggest issue today would be small pics lmao!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Does 2x600 count?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/577055-great-pheno-hunt-vertical-grow.html


Are you kidding? It counts twice as much!!! Only thing we love more than 600s are vert grows. I guess i should speak for myself.

We were just talking about Black Widow. Is she any good, or is this your first run with her. GUess i can check the journal for answers.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That was 18 minutes. lol
> 
> NIce pics. What decade is your phone from?  I can't see much in those pics they are so small. At least they are clear. I don't think anyone will be able to tell you what strain they are, but we can guess sativa or indica dom. When the buds really form they might look similar to a plant someone has grown, but chances are near 0 that it would be the same thing one of us has done. (near 0 is a non scientific guess)
> 
> ...


ok so that's full size i take it? Excellent tutilege on the pic sizing jig you truly are enlightening lol!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Are you kidding? It counts twice as much!!! Only thing we love more than 600s are vert grows. I guess i should speak for myself.
> 
> We were just talking about Black Widow. Is she any good, or is this your first run with her. GUess i can check the journal for answers.


This run is all from seed. I had planned to get clones of stuff I grew out earlier in the year from seed, but my friend let me down unfortunately. He's still going to hook it up, just not on an ideal schedule. Such is life. I was happy he could keep them for me. He also ran my 12 week (still not finished) sativa dominant killingfields and it wasn't much worse at 8 than letting it go 12. Which tells me it's going to need to jostling to get to fully mature. I thought perhaps it was just the phenotype, but it would appear not. Pleased it was good at 8 weeks. Not as good, but still good.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> weed is ok with a yes vote, but hemp isnt?? WTF!!


Nah bro, it's removing all restrictions on hemp growing too!

Legalese. Making things more complicated than they actually have to be.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Oct 30, 2012)

Almost there!!! Got the Blockbuster 6" AC hanging in the tent just waiting for the ballast and bulb to get in. 600 watt solis tek dimable on its way!! No more stretching to reach the 150 watt hps... only one plant so it was ok. Had to tie my girl to some bamboo sticks cause the tops getting heavy... I just only imagine what they would be like now under the 600 watt


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2012)

chop time for (?purp x spacebomb)
she is very sweet smelling nug.


----------



## errb (Oct 30, 2012)

mmm frosty!!! nice looking bud man

E.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey, nice pron everyone. Frosty as usual G! Here's a shot ripped from my thread. Hope to update more later.

Strawberry Sour Diesel.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it when I post on the same page as bud porn!!!! Even if I get half the trichs that I see in those pictures... one happy mo fo here!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

A few pics for the 6-naught-naught:

Extrema vegging, with LST added
(_*this was the little plant that "died" during the drought and was reborn_)





'


Extrema plant that was picked on through the flowering cycle to tide me over a bit. Used up the last bud a few days ago, and decided to let it re-veg for a second round (was very potent smoke)



















Just a close up view of nothing in particular:
(*actually, it's the aftermath of a ruined keyboard that I tried to fix with no luck)


----------



## duchieman (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been asked several times in life, as have many of us, what superpower I would have if I could choose one, and I finally did. "Reveg Power!" 

I have an old pic from the past like that. An old IBM laptop I tore apart.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine would be a Super Green Thumb.
I would be imbibed with the power to not only accelerate plant growth, but also to cause a 420% increase in vigor, mass, yield, and potency.

And I would be called "_*The Green Thumb*_"...


----------



## duchieman (Oct 30, 2012)

Now only if this guy would have had Reveg Power...


----------



## duchieman (Oct 30, 2012)

But then again, if he didn't order this, he probably never would have found a use for it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

Ouch!
Zinger to the dinger.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

_In brightest day, in blackest night,
__no pest shall escape my sight.
__Let those who worship the thrip's might,
__beware my power, The Green Thumb's a'ight!!!_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

That's some messed up ink:


----------



## duchieman (Oct 30, 2012)

lol. Too funny. Well, gotta hit the hay. Early day tomorrow with some more running around to do. 

G'nite all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's a "Bobbit Worm" in action:

[video=youtube_share;YpD8jWvYEHI]http://youtu.be/YpD8jWvYEHI[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Oct 30, 2012)

I've thought about having the power to grow a plant to full term in a matter of seconds and doing all kinds of bitchin breeding projects.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Would sure make selective breeding a breeze.
Imagine all of the wonderful strains one could make...


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2012)

well potted me rhino seeds just there and back in propogator,
will be starting a journal post thing, once they start popping out the tops of soil


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2012)

Spidermites, do they hibernate in dirty places? I am not sure about that. I have always wondered when people mention about spider mites coming from an unclean area. Spider mites live on plants, I find it very hard to understand how they can survive for long periods of time without plants. Spider mites generally travel on air currents and as such you will probably find that most mites are drawn into our grow tents through air being brought into them. I still cannot work out a gang of them hiding in a little crevase somewhere waiting for some juicy plant to come along. I don't think it works like that.

Anyway, to answer Jig's question, yes, I have plants in my cab (just 50% full at the moment though). I had an issue with my lights (they were coming on at 2 in the morning) which threw my grow into - yup, you guessed it - FUKKIN REVEG!!!! So Captn Fukkin Reveg can get to fuk in my opinion, lol.

I'll get some pics.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

A cool read up on the little beastie bastages:

*http://www.naturescontrol.com/spidermitedormancy.html*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Ahhh, fuck it.
Here is a copy & paste:

*WHAT CAUSES SPIDER-MITES TO GO DORMANT?
*Spider-mites are some of the most prevalent pests wherever gardeners garden, and they have this sneaky habit of showing back up when you think they're long gone. Sometimes that's just because spider mites are present almost everywhere in the world, and they happily float along on wind currents, crawl, or "hitch-hike" to find new plants to colonize, so they do seem to spread themselves around about everywhere. 
Come fall and winter, though, they have another tricky feature for surviving dormant through the long winter called "diapause". 
Under natural outdoor lighting and temperature conditions, in the fall spider-mites "sense" that winter is approaching , and begin undergoing several physiological changes. 
Adult female spider-mites discontinue feeding, mating, and other normal spider-mite activities, and turn almost completely red in color (as opposed to their normal, semitransparent green color with two black spots, one on each shoulder). 
The two spots become almost invisible beneath the solid red color. (Body shape becomes the main way to differentiate them from reddish-colored predatory mites at this time.) 
After these changes occur, spider-mites begin migrating to hiding spots, to survive the winter. 
Outdoors, these hiding spots might be in a crevice in a tree trunk, or similar protected places. 
(In cool greenhouses, they'll hide in any crack or crevice available.) 
They don't become active again until spring, when new foliage begins growing and daylength increases. 
If you didn't know better, you'd swear they just "showed up" from out of nowhere!

*HOW DO SPIDER MITES "SENSE" WHEN TO GO DORMANT?
*Over eons of time, spider-mites have learned to go dormant when the length of hours of daylight start getting lower, seemingly aware that cold temperatures will soon follow. 
Other factors enter into it, such as temperature, but photo-period appears to be the main cause. 
The specific amount of hours of daylight required to bring on dormancy varies according to latitude (farther north, where it gets cold early, they go dormant sooner), but it's somewhere in the neighborhood of 13 hours a day of light everywhere. 
_***They don't all go into diapause at that same exact time, either, as individual spider-mites have quite a variance in their response to these stimulations. 
_This ensures that if there's an early winter some will already be in hiding, and if it's a normal or late winter, some die-hard spider-mites are still there munching on plants as long as possible, but generally, they tend to go dormant at daylengths lower than about 13 hours a day. 
It's a system that's worked real well for spider-mite survival, and virtually guarantees that spider-mites will be a continuing problem for gardeners. 
Come spring, when the number of hours of daylight increases above their trigger-threshold, they come back out, turn normal color, and resume all normal spider-mite activities, ready for a new season of eating plants.
_***Unfortunately for indoor gardeners, spider-mites don't necessarily go through this same cycle when they're inside heated indoor and greenhouse environments, so a wintertime reprieve from their damage can't be counted on. _
That's because, just as cold temperatures help spider-mites go into dormancy, warm temperatures can prevent it, so they can continue staying active all year round irregardless of daylight length. 
In fact, nature has built in so much adaptability in spider-mites that they just seem to "know" when conditions will be suitable for their success, and they usually seem to show up, often just about the same time every year. 
Although the cooler temperatures of wintertime slows down spider mite breeding (they don't seem to actually stop breeding unless it's cooler than about 52f), spider-mites can and do remain as an indoor pest all year long. For these reasons gardeners need to be ever-vigilant for the presence of spider-mites, because they seem to be a near-universal plague for gardeners.
Spider Mite Predators are your best long-term control, so at the first sign of pest mites, apply Spider Mite Predators for control.
For more advanced cases or faster control, use Spider Mite Destroyers or try other, more general-purpose controls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

The other two articles, regarding predatory controls for spider mites:

*http://www.naturescontrol.com/triplethreat.html

http://www.naturescontrol.com/spidermitedestroyers.html*


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 31, 2012)

i desighned these shirts and got them made and im selling them, if any 600 club members wanna support a youngster and buy one that would be cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

They come in black droman? Everything I buy white is grey in a month.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> i desighned these shirts and got them made and im selling them, if any 600 club members wanna support a youngster and buy one that would be cool.


Give me info i love t-shirts that express my feelings lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning my 600 club friends! Guess what jonny rotten( my nickname from the service) ordered last night? Woo-hooo canon powershot sx 260 hs. So now its only a matter of diligence with learning its functions. My local store is trying to sell me an easy cloner for 200 bucks but what they dont realize is i am a frugal, stubborn, old school kinda guy and i will just use jiffypots or another medium to do this not sold on those easy cloners! Oh and hers' my morning good feeling pic for the 600'ers!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Mine would be a Super Green Thumb.
> I would be imbibed with the power to not only accelerate plant growth, but also to cause a 420% increase in vigor, mass, yield, and potency.
> 
> And I would be called "_*The Green Thumb*_"...


sorry dude that name is already taken, maybe you would like to choose another from the list.........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

How about:

Undifferentiated Cell Man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

The Phloem Avenger?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

The Perianth Crusader?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Botanicus Prime?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 31, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Good morning my 600 club friends! Guess what jonny rotten( my nickname from the service) ordered last night? Woo-hooo canon powershot sx 260 hs. So now its only a matter of diligence with learning its functions. My local store is trying to sell me an easy cloner for 200 bucks but what they dont realize is i am a frugal, stubborn, old school kinda guy and i will just use jiffypots or another medium to do this not sold on those easy cloners! Oh and hers' my morning good feeling pic for the 600'ers!View attachment 2393110


Jiffy Pots Rule. I soak them in a little rooting powder and shazam, root in no time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Bracht Man?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

The Amber Trichome?
(*no relation to the Dr.)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Ooooh!
How about "Couchlock"
Yeah...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been looking for some insight on starting a new strain and perpetuating it, by this i mean if i were to say for example start beans hunt during veg for a good mother that will produce phenomanol medicine. How does one tell during veg which ladies will be tha bomb and which will be shit? What do you guys ue for referance to maximize your chances of getting the best female to clone with? I have only ever noticed during heavy flowering which one's i wanted to keep which i thought might have been to late. Am i way off base?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2012)

Well just tried my digi ballast and boom it's works again so I'm not buying a cfl light to veg I'm gona buy a mh bulb to run in my dim able ballast to veg my 10 rhino seeds


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

Botanicus Prime is a winner!!!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have been looking for some insight on starting a new strain and perpetuating it, by this i mean if i were to say for example start beans hunt during veg for a good mother that will produce phenomanol medicine. How does one tell during veg which ladies will be tha bomb and which will be shit? What do you guys ue for referance to maximize your chances of getting the best female to clone with? I have only ever noticed during heavy flowering which one's i wanted to keep which i thought might have been to late. Am i way off base?


you could always find a girl you like then reveg her and take clones from the reveg??


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok that'll work too! Ive never brought one back after several weeks of fower. I need to research cloning better this will be my first time using them.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 31, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have been looking for some insight on starting a new strain and perpetuating it, by this i mean if i were to say for example start beans hunt during veg for a good mother that will produce phenomanol medicine. How does one tell during veg which ladies will be tha bomb and which will be shit? What do you guys ue for referance to maximize your chances of getting the best female to clone with? I have only ever noticed during heavy flowering which one's i wanted to keep which i thought might have been to late. Am i way off base?


During Veg you will see one that grows stronger and better than the others. Thats the one you wanna pick for your mother.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

My favorite cannabis super heroes will always be:

Bluntman & Chronic
("_Avenge me, Hemp Knight!_")

and

The Fabulous Furry Freak Bros.
(*technically, not super heroes, but pretty fuckin' awesome, none the less)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My favorite cannabis super heroes will always be:
> 
> Bluntman & Chronic
> ("_Avenge me, Hemp Knight!_")
> ...


which super hero had to take a pill to get hispowers? was it underdog? i foget its been a coon's age since ive watched those. Hemlock thankyou, lmao ya know hemlock ive more than likely had more hemlock passthru my hands since oh idk 85, i bet a still reak of it! Used to mke wreaths with the needles and fronds for x-mas and was pulp wood logging up my way for a few years love hemlock wood, that and tamarack!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 31, 2012)

I like Botanicus Prime too. Sorry you don't like the Reveg power at the moment D. Hope it's not a once bitten, twice shy thing, because you know that Reveg is really a good thing right? lol Speaking of...thanks for that tip Hemlock!

I soak my peat in kelp and molasses and add a touch of myccorhizea in the hole. Tons of hormones in the kelp. 

VTM, I don't think there's ever a way to tell how good a plant from seed is until you grow it right out and smoke it, so taking cuttings from the plant before you flower, or reveg after are basically your two choices. 

I remember the Freak Brothers!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2012)

Just chopped 1 mine down pics coming soon


----------



## errb (Oct 31, 2012)

it is so hard to keep up with you guys on this page.. jeez 4 full pages of reading to catch up. well goodmorning once again. I will agree with everyone with Botanical Prime Doob, stellar!! 

E.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2012)

here it is the 1 i chopped


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice buds, budolskie!


And, I have the same book.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

Can a 600 lover veg with a 400? Whats your guys opinion on these products here bein offered to my wife for 200.00 cash? It has been used for one season only! I told her i'd ask hre before makin my decision!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

budolski wonderful cuts man! I absolutley love the fact that you use things for size referance! Wow am i jeaous!


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2012)

I veg with a 400. I can't really help on whether it's a goodprice as I am not state side.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Online, the ballast (if a 400watt dimable) goes for about $155 new.
The hood (if an Xtrasun 6" air-cooled unit) goes for about $85.
The bulb about $50 new.

So, take half off on the bulb's worth to make it $25.

About $290 worth of stuff is what you're looking at new ($265 with reduced price for a used bulb).

So long as it's all in good shape, I'd say it's a deal.


----------



## errb (Oct 31, 2012)

killer looking bud budolski! looking tight!

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Budolskie... really nice plant bro. Some real fat buds. I doesn't even really have buds, just a collection of massive colas. Not a big fan of popcorn I'm guessing.

Doobie... Did you take vitamins from a crack dealer? You are feeling it today. I think 'Botanicus Prime' is the best too. Hope you're having a good day buddy.

D... I've been thinking about it, and damned if that wouldn't be one of the more shitty things to be dealing with. I can't imagine seeing healthy flowering plants revegging. You must be might pissed. Sorry about that.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

budolskie said:


> here it is the 1 i chopped


I am gonna try to predict your dryingtime ok budolski..............here goes lol...............im gonna say 2 weeks for the first good dry then maybe two more of burping in jars? I am buying that book friday although i think the wife may have gotten it for x-mas.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2012)

It shouldn't take 2 weeks to dry a dint think a was hoping next weekend haha I probs cut other 2 down 2moz and get sum pics up of what I got off the first 3


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning, jig 

Just doing my best to stay awake to make sure one of our cats gets her meds on time.
Poor girl has feline herpes which brought on an upper respiritory infection and a case of conjuctivitis.
Been fighting it for a couple of months now, and it requires meds every 8 hours.
Well, oral meds at 8-am & 8-pm, and eye ointment 3 times a day.
Since I can't sleep too well most of the time, I sometimes have to stay awake extra long to make sure she gets her doses.
Pretty exhausted & punchy today.
And I've been cutting back on my caffeine lately, so staying awake is a biznitch.
Hope you & Mrs. Jigfresh have a good day, too


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2012)

Ii jig ad rather just a couple nice big colas on each I plan on making all my rhino like that I cut down, no training or cutting in flower like the tests iv just done lol taking longer and don't look as much on


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2012)

what an awesome parent you are doobie! Seriously, i dont play around when it cvomes to my kids(dogs and cats) thankgodness you have suchj a firm grasp on the situation. Oh hey i think oj gives ya a blast like coffee!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2012)

I also have dim able ballast I'm going to buy a mh veg bulb for my rhino tomorow, should I just buy the 400w bulb as that's all I plan on using or use a 600w bulb at the 400w setting


----------



## LeafGnosis (Oct 31, 2012)

Depends on the ballast? I know that the Solis-Tek 600 watt dimable can. As shown below:
[h=3]Product Information[/h] FEATURES: 


Dimming: SolisBoost - 600W - 400W - 360W.
120V/240V (90-260V)
Metal Halide (MH) & High Pressure Sodium (HPS) Lamps
2 power cords included
Soft Start Technology
Powers 600w & 400w lamps.
Constant Power Factor 99.9%
 Ignition Control&#8482; &#8211; Revolutionary safety measure. Whether you are powering up 10 units or 100 units of Solis-Tek Ballasts, the electrical draw is controlled by our internal software. Our software will ignite lamps at different times within 5 seconds with soft start technology in order to protect breakers from overloading. 
This is especially important for automated systems to protect against inconsistency in lighting schedules.
Connection Awareness (Pre-Ignition Checks) &#8211; Solis-Tek units will not ignite without a complete and proper connection. The ballast conducts a 3 second test of the connection circuit. If the circuit is incomplete ignition will be prevented in order to protect the lamp.
PRE-IGNITION CHECKS FOR:
-Open Output -Short Circuit
-Ignition Failure -Thermal
-End of Lamp Life -Overflow Current
-Over/Low Voltage  -High/Low Temperatures


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

budolskie said:


> I also have dim able ballast I'm going to buy a mh veg bulb for my rhino tomorow, should I just buy the 400w bulb as that's all I plan on using or use a 600w bulb at the 400w setting


If you are going to use it at 400 for the most part, I'd get a 400 bulb. In my opinion it will perform better than the 600 @ the lower wattage. Also it might not be good for a bulb to be under powered. Not sure about that at all, i just know that lost of things like being powered at a certain level and performance and lifespan drop off when the proper power isn't supplied.

Plus a 400 should be a little cheaper than a 600.


----------



## errb (Oct 31, 2012)

so what exactly is the point of running a dimmable ballast if you should run the bulb at maximum anyways? 

E.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

running a 400w hps bulb in a 600 dimmable.. but plan on getting a 400w mh for veg and a 600w hps for flower. will run the 400 at 400 and the 600 at 600..



budolskie said:


> I also have dim able ballast I'm going to buy a mh veg bulb for my rhino tomorow, should I just buy the 400w bulb as that's all I plan on using or use a 600w bulb at the 400w setting





errb said:


> so what exactly is the point of running a dimmable ballast if you should run the bulb at maximum anyways?
> 
> E.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2012)

I recently changed a 400mh for a 4' 6 bulb T-5 because the T-5 has a better footprint and is cooler. The effective range of a 400 is 2' X 2', where the T-5 is 4' X 2'-less power, better growth and more plants...and the prices are comparable.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tahoe OG 33 days flowering


Herijuana and Stank Ape newborns

EDIT not sure how a 2 week old pic of 707 clone got in here.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn bassman. They look really healthy and happy. What the hell you doing over there???  what you thinking on the tahoe. 9 weeks?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

how many watt t-5 bulbs? 55? need to look into the price of a ready made rig, can't be arsed putting one together..

edit: may need to wait a bit, sure the mh will be ok in the mean time, in a aircooled hood so can keep it close and with a decent spread, only a 3x3 anyway. definitely keep this in mind though. next payday.. *need to stop buying more growing shit*




curious old fart said:


> I recently changed a 400mh for a 4' 6 bulb T-5 because the T-5 has a better footprint and is cooler. The effective range of a 400 is 2' X 2', where the T-5 is 4' X 2'-less power, better growth and more plants...and the prices are comparable.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn bassman. They look really healthy and happy. What the hell you doing over there???  what you thinking on the tahoe. 9 weeks?


Nothing special, just the cheapo powdered grow and bloom by GH and Pro Silicate and Liquid Karma

The nutes every other watering and the Silica and Karma every watering. **EDIT I add Calmag every other watering also** EDIT 2** used Rhizzotonic for 1st 4 waterings after I up-potted them from the clones.

I have no idea on flowering length, I have heard so mnay things.
Lordjin I think ran it like 7 or 8 weeks I think.
Most stuff I have read says 10-11 wks though


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> how many watt t-5 bulbs? 55? need to look into the price of a ready made rig, can't be arsed putting one together..


54 watts per bulb. I got mine from Hightech Garden Supply
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-SlimStar-4-Foot-6-Lamp-High-Output-T5-Fluorescent.asp
assembly time was about 15 minutes.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I recently changed a 400mh for a 4' 6 bulb T-5 because the T-5 has a better footprint and is cooler. The effective range of a 400 is 2' X 2', where the T-5 is 4' X 2'-less power, better growth and more plants...and the prices are comparable.
> 
> 
> cof


I have 4ft 4 bulb T-5 and it will burn the plants if they are within 1-2" of the light, but otherwise they like it.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

took mine down at 11.. maybe 12, pure lemon fuel..
you using fem or regs? tcc gear?









bassman999 said:


> Nothing special, just the cheapo powdered grow and bloom by GH and Pro Silicate and Liquid Karma
> 
> The nutes every other watering and the Silica and Karma every watering.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> took mine down at 11.. maybe 12, pure lemon fuel..
> you using fem or regs? tcc gear?


I have clones from the local Craigslist.
I have heard sometimes clones are done faster though??

Thanx for the input on flowering time!
Where did you get yers?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

Jig, this grow I am only using r/o water. but in the past I was using tap water most of the time.
I buy 10 gall water every other day lol. Its getting expensive.
There is a machine that is only 20 cents a gallon that I found recently though.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

cali con
regs
other than bit of stretch.. no issues..




bassman999 said:


> I have clones from the local Craigslist.
> I have heard sometimes clones are done faster though??
> 
> Thanx for the input on flowering time!
> Where did you get yers?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

been looking at ro-man myself.
trying to convince the missus we need it for our "drinking water"..



bassman999 said:


> Jig, this grow I am only using r/o water. but in the past I was using tap water most of the time.
> I buy 10 gall water every other day lol. Its getting expensive.
> There is a machine that is only 20 cents a gallon that I found recently though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> been looking at ro-man myself.
> trying to convince the missus we need it for our "drinking water"..


I only drink r/o myself.
I have conditions that I think our crappy well water might be causing or making worse. I drink close to a gall a day myself. Tastes way better as coffee as well 

Yeah the doubled height basically 1st 2-3 wks of flower, but seem to have slowed/stopped luckily.

I woulda used my Bushmaster if I knew they were gonna do it. I will next time if I like them.

What is the hgh like, sativa speedy/or indica couchlock?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

yeah we drink brita water. filters cost a dam fortune too..

this is what confused me about the tahoe when looking into it.. its supposed to be a indica right.. ? reckon this is the cut..
however swerves gear seems to lean sativa, would say about 70/30. It's still got the small chunky nugs kush like.. but skinny leaves..

it's been curing now for about 5 months, kicks you in the head like a mule, almost numb like, heady. great daytime smoke if you up and about, however if you lying on the couch, body relaxes and can still doze off or at least stare into this distance with a blank expression of nothingness..

it's one of my favourites in the jars at the moment.

EDIT: versatile is a good way to describe her.
also some of them purp up and get that kind of autumn look, mine didn't but some do. kind of like your avatar


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> yeah we drink brita water. filters cost a dam fortune too..
> 
> this is what confused me about the tahoe when looking into it.. its supposed to be a indica right.. ? reckon this is the cut..
> however swerves gear seems to lean sativa, would say about 70/30. It's still got the small chunky nugs kush like.. but skinny leaves..
> ...


I was looking for more of a couchlock, but the way you described might make her good for daytime headaches.

My avatar is My Grape Krush grown indoor with nightime temps that drop 15 or so to 55-60*


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Botanicus Prime?


The Xylempwn.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 31, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> My favorite cannabis super heroes will always be:
> 
> Bluntman & Chronic
> ("_Avenge me, Hemp Knight!_")
> ...


Bluntman - Smokes a pound in a single bound.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> If you are going to use it at 400 for the most part, I'd get a 400 bulb. In my opinion it will perform better than the 600 @ the lower wattage. Also it might not be good for a bulb to be under powered. Not sure about that at all, i just know that lost of things like being powered at a certain level and performance and lifespan drop off when the proper power isn't supplied.
> 
> Plus a 400 should be a little cheaper than a 600.


It's true, running a bulb at a different than intended setting can pretty dramatically effect the spectrum of light it's putting out too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 31, 2012)

errb said:


> so what exactly is the point of running a dimmable ballast if you should run the bulb at maximum anyways?
> 
> E.


Well, not necessarily bad to have the option of running 400w and 600w bulbs. But I'd say it's a bit gimmicky.


----------



## errb (Oct 31, 2012)

well not sure if anyone has said it or not but "HAPPY HALLOWE'EN" everyone!! hope everyone is safe and stoned !!!! 

E.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 31, 2012)

I just installed a 4X54W 4' T5 yesterday, replacing my hillbilly CFL setup, which served me very well by the way, but this is just so much cleaner and better, and cooler. I have a 400W magnetic and a MH bulb for it but I opted for this instead. I was eyeballing this nice 8X54W fixture with separate switching and cooling fans for @ $250. She was sweet but more than I needed so I snapped myself out of it and went with the 4 bulb. I'll see if I can find something resembling it.

This is close. http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-8X54-Lamp-T5-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-HO-6500K-Bulb-48-Tube-Hydroponic-Fixture-/300718927018?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true







Another benefit to florescents that I thought of is that you can mix your spectrum up with say a 6400K and 2700K, or something like that.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

anyone know if these lightwave t5's any good?
can pick up the 4 x 4ft for under $200 (£120)

that was going to be my next question.. what spectrums are you guys using in them all blue? all red? mix?
when veggin with cfl before used to use a dual spec bulb
worked quite well.

Edit: looks like below comes with blue only, but could swap them as you go...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm running 6400's and the plants seem to love it. I have some 4200's that have a red spectrum and have one in the 4 bulb unit, but have noticed that the plants grow to the 6400's.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a 4 bulb T5 with 2 blue and 2 red spectrum bulbs in it for veg, but like most my toys it doesnt fit in my new living place. I wont say house or home, because it really isnt.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't think that I didn't necessarily have to run all 8 bulbs at the same time. I could load it up where I have 4 blue, and then easily switch over to 4 red or 2 and 2. Then blast them with all 8 before flower. Might have been worth the extra hundred bucks. hmnmmm? Anyone looking to buy a 4 bulb T5? Practically new! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I didn't think that I didn't necessarily have to run all 8 bulbs at the same time. I could load it up where I have 4 blue, and then easily switch over to 4 red or 2 and 2. Then blast them with all 8 before flower. Might have been worth the extra hundred bucks. hmnmmm? Anyone looking to buy a 4 bulb T5? Practically new! lol


Wont they exchange it for ya?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe, but it's an hour or so away and I've been out that way enough the last two weeks and I don't want to go there again. It's a retail spot but we work on the cash/no tax system when I go there. I guess I'm just not that serious enough about the idea, yet.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Maybe, but it's an hour or so away and I've been out that way enough the last two weeks and I don't want to go there again. It's a retail spot but we work on the cash/no tax system when I go there. I guess I'm just not that serious enough about the idea, yet.


I have a 4 bulb, and bought it used.
It works great, but the ability to use 4 or 8 from one unit sounds like a_* winner *_to me.
I might eventually get a 2nd 4 bulb or sell and trade up.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh man, I just had a thought on how i would use those lights. I'd get 3 - 4 light fixtures, stand each one on end and use each for the 3 walls of the closet. That'd be some crazy vegging with little heat. If I had the coin to spare i'd get a whole ton of led's to flower with too. Those things do work good, just expensive up front. Guess you'd save a lot on electricity though. Might need to check that out one day.

Man, how much do you guys think you could spend on a grow? I could probably spend about $20,000 on a room. Fuck, maybe even more. Would be literally the greatest grow space possible. One day maybe. Hopefully the 600 will still be around to show you all.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Random thing i forgot to tell you guys. I was smoking at my buddies a couple months back. He had a bunch of BHO... but he doesn't have a rig. So what he does is put all his bho in a little tin, then uses a soldering iron to dip the end in, and suck up the smoke with a straw. lol Definitely ghetto but it worked. Not that great though.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2012)

Goop some shit on a bowl, hell anything sounds better than jabbing a soldering iron into it lol. My last bho I just took a couple grams of nuggets and mixed it all together and rolled a couple blunts.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Me and this guy differ in style in many ways. That's just one. He's the one who pumps his plants at 1750 ppms the entire grow. His life is kinda one bad decision after another. Amazing he actually manages to run his own construction business, which is quite successful.

Those sound like some killer blunts.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Oh man, I just had a thought on how i would use those lights. I'd get 3 - 4 light fixtures, stand each one on end and use each for the 3 walls of the closet. That'd be some crazy vegging with little heat. If I had the coin to spare i'd get a whole ton of led's to flower with too. Those things do work good, just expensive up front. Guess you'd save a lot on electricity though. Might need to check that out one day.
> 
> Man, how much do you guys think you could spend on a grow? I could probably spend about $20,000 on a room. Fuck, maybe even more. Would be literally the greatest grow space possible. One day maybe. Hopefully the 600 will still be around to show you all.


I *could* spend a million+ hypothetically if I had it. Go big or go home.

In my current residence? Not a whole lot more really. Another couple 600's, some AC, true CO2, climate control, a better hydroponic wall setup not unlike heath's - although I think I'd want to keep growing trees on the edges as well (it's just easier) so investment in a decent DWC setup as well... a few thousand. Some LEDs for Veg - another thousand+.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 1, 2012)

What would a multi million dollar grow room look like?

I'm thinking large old warehouse. Would need to be highly automated. I'd stick with 600's and vertical setups. Try to maximize the horizontal room. Build multiple levels.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2012)

the place im gona veg in is a 4x4 tent just i already have the ballast and will be cheaper just the bulb, would the 600w mh just be ok to veg under set at 600w


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2012)

I am guessing it would be a sealed room, probably CO2 enriched, water chilled with backup generators and green energy usage all round.

Would be nice to have those fund to play with.


OGEvilgenius said:


> What would a multi million dollar grow room look like?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2012)

Well gona chop my 2nd 2 down in a min be back soon with pictures


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck Budolski.

So here is my very empty cab......I am actually almost legal (if you take away the Blue Pits, lol.

Couple of jars of DOG and a wee cheesey number on the side.










Ground zero, nothing upstairs at the moment.





Cheese










Blue Pits - all 25 germed and popped up (the 25th one is perched elsewhere, incase anyone counts them, lol)





IF you have a keen eye you will have noticed the small reveg leaves on the cheese above. This Dog went into full reveg mode and is one ugle mofo now!! It has been pollenated with Male DOG bx1 to make our next generation of Regular DOG bx2.






Down at the Grey Area in Amsterdam.




















Peace out,
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

happy days down the stink room eh. couple of jars lmao. 

reveg dog does look a bit odd eh. little bit harder work for the trim i guess, but not the end of the world.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2012)

well chopped the other 2 down here a couple pics what i got off them cant wait till there dry to weigh them!!!

also just orderd a 6"cooltube and 400mh bulb from local shop on ebay and he says £45 for both if i collect.. im going up this afternoon i will get pics when iv bought them.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, nice haul boys! I'm looking forward to something like that soon too. Is any of that for the cup? Just curious.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2012)

DST

that's a nice treat for the 600 crew, will there be anything left for a cup entry?







cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 1, 2012)

damn !


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2012)

All my given opportunities and failed attempts at growing Dog (still feel like a dope about that) I'm kinda hoping there's a hit in there for me. Two weeks is a good enough cure, right?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> All my given opportunities and failed attempts at growing Dog (still feel like a dope about that) I'm kinda hoping there's a hit in there for me. Two weeks is a good enough cure, right?


yes


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2012)

well heres the cooltube iv just bought with a 400mh bulb for £45 hes gona do me sum 6" ducting for cheap aswell, i will be setting up the tent over next few days and hoying pics up while my rhino pop the soil


----------



## errb (Nov 1, 2012)

nice set up man! i bet your stoked to pop the ladies in there. DST those pics are awesome.. so much win brother!

E.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2012)

Heres whats happening under my 600






get yourselves over to my thread, get sub'd up and get stuck in!!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice... have subbed! I do like these tents for scrog'n.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2012)

lol its the first time ive tried scrogg'n its funny tho coz 2 plants have a 2 level scrog, they have personal scrogs of 14square inches and then the netting further up lol


----------



## Trousers (Nov 1, 2012)

(I'm a few pages late, can't keep up some days) 

I have a 4' x 2' T5 with 12 bulbs. There are 6 on/off switches. It was for veg. 
I recently realized that I don't really need a veg room. 

Since I can get clones anytime I want from friends or dispensaries, I decided to turn my veg room into a mini flower room. My T5 is now collecting dust. I may put it in my super hot shed this Summer for an auto grow. (Regs can't handle the heat, autos take it just fine.)

I grabbed a 250 watt hps after realizing that my buddies 250 watt hps can have plants touching the reflector without burning.
So, after I set it up, I'll put one clone in there (something short, mazar, blueberry...) veg for a week and then flip it. (or go 12/12 from seed)
Why should I have a veg room when I can pull buds? After watching my buddy get 7 ounces with his 250 watt hps (bubblelicious) I thought I should be doing that. 

If I can pull near a pound with my 600, I should easily pull 5-6 ounces with a 250. It will also give me a chance to experiment more and perfect defoliation. 

My 600 watt hps covers me and my family for smoking, but this allows me to grow some different varieties. I LOVE Blueberry and all the crosses, so I'll grow those in the former veg room. In my tent I can now grow some nice stretchy sativas and hybrids. I have Lamb's Breath and Grape Ape going now. 

I used to dry/cure under the sink in the basement. That will now be my mini veg room with a homemade power strip cfl set up. 6 23 watt cfls should be enough.


By the way, my brother in law gave some of my Double Blueberry to a friend who said it was the best weed she had ever smoked. 
I have a long way to go, but I am starting to get good at this. 

/sweet blog


----------



## SahTiva (Nov 1, 2012)

Whats up club 6, I gotta get out of the damn politics section for a bit so I thought I'd share whats happening in my 600w wardrobe (pictured)
My little bitches up front.


----------



## 100degrees (Nov 1, 2012)

my latest adventures with my 600 hps


*super lemon haze*



*barneys LSD*
View attachment 2394819
*og13*


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2012)

100degrees said:


> my latest adventures with my 600 hps
> 
> 
> *super lemon haze*
> ...


wow you didnt get much lol looking very nice indeed


----------



## errb (Nov 1, 2012)

one nug per plant.. man what is your secret? lol 

E.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2012)

SahTiva said:


> Whats up club 6, I gotta get out of the damn politics section for a bit so I thought I'd share whats happening in my 600w wardrobe (pictured)
> My little bitches up front.


how long did you veg the monsters.


----------



## SahTiva (Nov 1, 2012)

They veg in my mini CFL cabinet for the entire time the others flower, I fim and top them a lot in there to keep them squatty, then pop them under dual spec in huge cab for a week or two and flip over to 12/12. So about 8-9 weeks CFL, 1 or 2 HID.


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Nov 1, 2012)

Ballast, Bulb, Cooltube, Timer & Hangers made it here! Waiting on a 6' 440 CFM's inline fan now, as well as a Acurite humidty meter. All I need is some Panda film. This fan good enough for a 600 cooltube in a 5x5x6 or 7?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> Ballast, Bulb, Cooltube, Timer & Hangers made it here! Waiting on a 6' 440 CFM's inline fan now, as well as a Acurite humidty meter. All I need is some Panda film. This fan good enough for a 600 cooltube in a 5x5x6 or 7?


it should be enough. I use about the same fan to cool a 1000w in a 2x3x9, but i live in a cooler place, so that might have a lot to do with it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2012)

With my 435cfm 6" ValueLine fan I can wipe down the glass panel of the light hood (24"x24") while the Hortilux is blazing without the glass cleaner instantly drying from the heat.
Right now, it draws air from a window insert that's 9ft away, through the light hood and back out to the window (running it from 10-pm until 10-am). The night time temperatures outdoors here at this time of year are upper 40's to low 50's.
My current room temperature is 80f, but my grow closet is 77.7f (dimensions are 30"x40" and 5ft tall).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2012)

A quick pic update.
Just 5 small plants flowering for now.

Extrema:


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Duchie, the Dog is going to be available to the general public and of course the homies down with BB will always have dog!!! The jar for the cup is not pictured there.....it kills me everytime I look at that 40 gram jar!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

When do u have to hand it over d?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

anyone buying a judges pass? interested to see what you get out of the organisers


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2012)

I had the longest day of 2012 yesterday, Long story short i need to stay off my foot i guess until they can "figure out" why when i weight bear on it, it doubles in size without fail and is excruciating to use once enflamed. I have these for t-5's there oldschool hydrofarms that you can slap together like an oldschool erector set!lol! I wuld be willing to bt you couldgrow everybit as good cannabis with these as you could ANY hid. I have actually grown REALLY good smokewith em they just dont produce the sae amount of thick resinous buds as my cooltube does so at first i just used the for clones and veggin main momma, what ive realized is they make ecent suppl. lightin in m tent too. I have 3 54watt 4 foot t-5's in a 120 grow lab with a 600 cooltube. Two have 6000k blue bulbs and one has the 3k red spectrum, yes i have seen a difference but its too soon without photo proof to get too too sur of myself. Oh andbtw i love the600 club!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's todays share from the mi'kmaq................................................May the force be with us all in the 600 club! Anyone else find it funny hat there's only one strain with star wars referance? Skywalker! lol?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2012)

Why arnt me seedlings out the soil yet been in since wed morning have now moved on floor out side my flowering room for few hours while door open, getting a bit worried the been in heated propagator on bench and had all cracked with the White shoot about 1cm long could I of over watered whilst on the bench


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 2, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Why arnt me seedlings out the soil yet been in since wed morning have now moved on floor out side my flowering room for few hours while door open, getting a bit worried the been in heated propagator on bench and had all cracked with the White shoot about 1cm long could I of over watered whilst on the bench


 just wait. Mine took a good week, to two, when they
all pop up from my soil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

possible?! i generally wait till there's an inch or two of tap root before planting sometimes more lol did you plant them deep or just enough to cover them?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2012)

Just enough to cover them al giv them the soil was dry when I mixed it so watered it in pots before I potted them


----------



## duchieman (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Duchie, the Dog is going to be available to the general public and of course the homies down with BB will always have dog!!! The jar for the cup is not pictured there.....it kills me everytime I look at that 40 gram jar!!!


 Yup, I've been catching the updates. I'm planning on sending myself a care package before I leave there and they are definitely going to be in it. 

Good day everyone. Waking and baking this morning, listening to some Tragically Hip, thinking about how I'll be packing a backpack and hopping on a plane bound for Europe in only a week from today!...I need a hit. 

So I have a question about cell service in the EU I'm hoping someone can answer here. I have a smartphone I'm getting ready to unlock. I'm looking to take it with me and purchase a SIM card that I can activate under a Pay and Talk type plan for data, and possibly air time but not that important. Can any of you guys over there suggest something? I'll be in a few countries over two weeks. Thanks.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

When I'm over there I use Orange. I think I get the Camel Package, with the international calling.

This link is to the Sim only pay as you go.
http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/sim-only/pay-as-you-go


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> When do u have to hand it over d?


Couple of weeks time. I have a 5 hour window and an address to drop off at. It's all a bit dodge if you ask me, but hey. Also a pain that it's 40 grams, would have preferred 30 as if you are caught on the street with 30 and below it will not go to court....anyway. We shall see.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone buying a judges pass? interested to see what you get out of the organisers


A poke in the eye with a plastic daf is what you get, if yer lucky!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds like a round up! Good luck D.

I love how on the CC website they explain the judges pass, says it lets you in so you can then purchase weed from the coffeeshops. What a great deal.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> When I'm over there I use Orange. I think I get the Camel Package, with the international calling.
> 
> This link is to the Sim only pay as you go.
> http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/sim-only/pay-as-you-go


 lol...Sorry Jig. Should've asked you first.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

i was hoping for a rub down with a tin of peas  oh well....


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> Ballast, Bulb, Cooltube, Timer & Hangers made it here! Waiting on a 6' 440 CFM's inline fan now, as well as a Acurite humidty meter. All I need is some Panda film. This fan good enough for a 600 cooltube in a 5x5x6 or 7?


check out my grow im using ipower too...


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know about these things 100%, but if it was me I'd just get a 10 euro sim card in each country I went to. Most "pay as you go" providers will give you an extra 15 euro credit or something like that as well. You'll end up with a few numbers so might not be the best option. Albert Heijn supermarket do decent pay as you go for Netherlands. There are tons of hotspots so unless you are totally anal and have to update your facebook status every ten seconds, getting data package's are not that important (imo). 




jigfresh said:


> When I'm over there I use Orange. I think I get the Camel Package, with the international calling.
> 
> This link is to the Sim only pay as you go.
> http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/sim-only/pay-as-you-go


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

You can get that, but it's a specialist booth Don!!!!

As for the judges pass. Some coffeeshops will not actually LET YOU IN unless you have a judges pass. Most coffeeshops will have 2 queues, one for punters, one for judges. The coffeeshops will also normally sell a Judges bag with the shops entries in it (probably at a not so knocked down price).

However, if you have a judges pass, Breeders Boutique wil guarantee to get you stoned for free, and you'll walk away with some free seeds, a smile on your face, and hopefully no piss in your pants, lmao.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics of all you guys. Maybe one year i can get my ass over there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

aaaah i have to put euro's through a slot eh.  

second class stoner serving jeez, i'm writing my euro mp that's class discrimination humpf!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 2, 2012)

Phone numbers not an issue for me D so changing SIMs wouldn't bother me. Doesn't seem like it's going to be an issue either way so that's good. 

I like having a smile on my face. Brings out my bloodshot eyes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

i'm fair haired and blue/grey eyes. i've been known to have crimson eyes on occaision. just don't expect any sort of conversation at that point


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

So 600 club.. how the hell can i get .75-.85+ g/w off 2-600's? 
Edit: was thinking light movers over 4-4x4's
Appreciate any input or links to past grows of success i can check out.
Peace.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

My last grow was .90 g/w from 2 x 600. I grow vertically in a 4foot x 4 foot cabinet. So vertical is one way you could do it!

Lets not bother writing to MP's at this stage, especially when the Mayor of Amsterdam has said he will not stop tourists going into coffeeshops....no point raising the issue again, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

i don't really foresee having to buy much smoke over there to be honest. i know a man


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

We'll be too busy trying to smoke all the erl!! 

Nothing better than a cuppa tea and a space bicky of an afternoon


----------



## cONkey (Nov 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm fair haired and blue/grey eyes. i've been known to have crimson eyes on occaision. just don't expect any sort of conversation at that point


LOL! omg i have the same color eyes! 
and im eating a biscotti now too! like oh my god how trippy!is anyone smokin Lemon Skunk now too? lol ..this is like soo wierd.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

All the eys on my body are brown, and I be smoking the dog.....


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

How many plantskeez? Im not buyn it to be honest. Less you have a superior strain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

cONkey said:


> LOL! omg i have the same color eyes!
> and im eating a biscotti now too! like oh my god how trippy!is anyone smokin Lemon Skunk now too? lol ..this is like soo wierd.



naa i'm a milk n two in me brew of PG. though i've switch to punjana now pg wasn't strong enough. though i do like a biscotti but usually in a desert lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2012)

Fast50 said:


> How many plantskeez? Im not buyn it to be honest. Less you have a superior strain.


why don't you spend some time and read this thread and you might learn something. DST doesn't lie.


cof


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

B/c its 4700 pages long. Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2012)

Fast50 said:


> B/c its 4700 pages long. Lol


I didn't say it was quick.

He's running a three shelf vertical with some pretty good grow skills.


cof


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

So 60+ plants in 4x4" cubes hydro ima guess. All i know is im not doin ffof this time. Maybe roots 707 with perlite/earthworm/guano. Iono..


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

don't be a whimp, it only took me a month to do it.. 47820 posts and counting! you want to run with the big boys get out your reading glasses son!! lol 

E.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2012)

So this is mindy meh dog........ we was wondering how a dog's like us can appeciate tha dog? Ya know im jealous of you gents gettin to partake in tasty adventures, While your gone i'll make ya som eggs andtoast wit this badboy!..........The i will drool over this...........


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

Cant do it, think ima just load this bowl and watch history channel. Contemplating on how to achieve harvest greatness.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

Fast50 said:


> How many plantskeez? Im not buyn it to be honest. Less you have a superior strain.


haters gon' hate. i've seen it with mine own two peepers. man's got skills


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2012)

The 4700 pages is where the learnin' is at.

And the grins.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

I only ever grow 5 plants!!!! honest injins ma lawd!

Actually this time round I had a combo. I had 4 large plants on the basement, and actually only ran 1 extra shelf, with 2 large plants, and a number of smaller ones. I grow organically with my own homemade compost, coco, and various mycorrhizae, dried soil conditioners, etc, etc.

I only just posted a pic of some of the harvest a page or so back (by the way, change to 40 posts per page, it will make life easier at RIU).

Anyway, I really don't care if you don't buy it. I am not sitting here with a fukkin stiffy telling people how much I can grow, I seldom mention my yields but since you asked, I told. Some question I will just ignore and not give an answer, but even those I will tell you and not lie.

My lower shelf










Upper shelf (was hard finding a pic, but I done it just for you!!!)

A little side project...






Any further questions????

Now be nice and polite and we'll help you get .9 per gram/wwwwhatever the fuk. 

Peace, DST

I feel something growing...nope, it's not my nose, it's my dog!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2012)

Besides, at 40 posts displayed per page, there is really just under 1200 pages.

About as long as "War and Peace", but much more interesting.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

fuk, what happened to that pic of the top shelf...can't find it now. brb.

ok, so here's some of the top shelf.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

even the ground floors top shelf lol


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

DST you roll like a king sir! great looking everything.

E.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Boom boom/Tree tree.

Loving this tune:
[youtube]dFlE7_6hKUE[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

haha, thanks errb, I just do what I think makes sense (most of the time) it probably comes from living amongst these cloggies!


errb said:


> DST you roll like a king sir! great looking everything.
> 
> E.


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haters gon' hate. i've seen it with mine own two peepers. man's got skills


Alright, alright...


DST said:


> I only ever grow 5 plants!!!! honest injins ma lawd!
> 
> Actually this time round I had a combo. I had 4 large plants on the basement, and actually only ran 1 extra shelf, with 2 large plants, and a number of smaller ones. I grow organically with my own homemade compost, coco, and various mycorrhizae, dried soil conditioners, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Haha.. Looks great man. I hear ya. Ill read up. Well what yall think on 2 -6's, 2-4x4's, 50pc, co2. Some kind of soil setup.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

I think you will max out great with light movers. When I run my lights on 12/12 I have them going off for 1-2 hour intervals through the day. Since there is always 1 light on they are always getting some light. What I am trying to say is, you don't need to pound your plants relentlessly with light for them to get the job done. Plants really only need 7 hours of sunlight to grow perfectly.


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Boom boom/Tree tree.
> 
> Loving this tune:
> [youtube]dFlE7_6hKUE[/youtube]


great jam DST.. did i read your changing the pages to 40 posts??? that would make it a lot easier to read everything and not rip through like 8 pages a day.

E.


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

where is Jig at today?? haven't seen his around.. JIG where you at mang!!??

E.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Goto User Control panel - Click on: *General Settings *(left hand side column) Scroll down to "Thread Display Options", Click on Drop down Menu, _Number of Posts to show per page_, select *40 posts *and "Save Changes"


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I seldom mention my yields but since you asked, I told.


I have actually never heard you give any numbers before. I'm impressed, but not surprised.



errb said:


> where is Jig at today?? haven't seen his around.. JIG where you at mang!!??


Took wife to the Airport. Bachelor weekend. Which basically means the cats will be on their own, I'll be sleeping in front of the TV... and not a whole lot will get done. I"m such a wreck when she's gone.

And anyways, DST is in fine form this morn. Seems as if we trade off. Good to see you posting again bru.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

So eerb... you read through the whole 600 thread??? Wow... even if you got through 70% that's amazing. You must feel like you know us all, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

Clones in need of a haircut, and then chopped some and made more clones.

clones include
C99
PK
GG
707 HB
Purp AK47

Also in that cloner is my seedlings that are a week or so old now.
5 of 6 made it.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Goto User Control panel - Click on: *General Settings *(left hand side column) Scroll down to "Thread Display Options", Click on Drop down Menu, _Number of Posts to show per page_, select *40 posts *and "Save Changes"


Magic! The thread is now 1200 pages instead of 4700, that should make it quicker to read.

Just like the pizza I ordered last night. The guys said, "Do you want it cut into 4 or 8 pieces?"
I said, "I'm not that hungry tonight, better make it 4 pieces."


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

This is supposed to be BB Diesel, but from what I have read and net pics they dont have purple buds.

Any ideas?

The bud is about the size of my finger nail.
I chopped a clone prior to placing her outside 3 weeks ago.
I know its not a good time to flower outside, but I had to get em all outta here.
I might bring her in a re-veg her.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Magic! The thread is now 1200 pages instead of 4700, that should make it quicker to read.
> 
> Just like the pizza I ordered last night. The guys said, "Do you want it cut into 4 or 8 pieces?"
> I said, "I'm not that hungry tonight, better make it 4 pieces."


Lol my wife bases the amount of pizza by number of slices.
She will call and ask how many slices on the large. I told her diameter not slices is important, but oh well.....


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

i must be blind, where is user control panel? lol left? i don't see it on my screen.. this is RIU right? 

good to see ya in here jig where is the wife headed anyways? i hope its not somewhere exotic without ya! 

E.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lol my wife bases the amount of pizza by number of slices.
> She will call and ask how many slices on the large. I told her diameter not slices is important, but oh well.....


Arguing with women is pointless. 
Just tell them what they want to hear and do what ever the fuck you want.
I've been doing this for 11+ years and it is still working.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

errb said:


> i must be blind, where is user control panel? lol left? i don't see it on my screen.. this is RIU right?
> 
> good to see ya in here jig where is the wife headed anyways? i hope its not somewhere exotic without ya!
> 
> E.


Click on my Roll It Up on right top


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

It's in the My Rollitup page with all the subscriptions. Over there it's called setting, or system setting, or something.

She's off for work. Just talked to her. When she was on the plane this morning, there were a few other people heading to the same conference. She was talking with someone and a lady came up after hearing what they were talking about. She asked "Oh are you all going to the conference". Yep. "Where are you from?" My wife says "I"m from ______". Lady says.... "Oh, are you _______ . You are famous!"

Yeah... my wife's a big deal. lol. But actually she is getting back at me for travelling without her. She is planning a trip to Istanbul. I'm beyond jealous. It's fitting though. The one place she wants to go is Italy.


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks bassman, +rep.. thanks for the immediate help

E..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2012)

Click on "My Rollitup" in the upper right of the page.
Then over on the left, scroll down and click on "General Settings".
Scroll down about half way down the page and you'll see the option for number of pages to display.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lol my wife bases the amount of pizza by number of slices.
> She will call and ask how many slices on the large. I told her diameter not slices is important, but oh well.....


Ahahaha.... Women don't seem to be very good when it comes to critical thinking that involves mathematics, physics, chemistry etc. They're better at whining about why you haven't gotten them a diamond or asked them to move in! lol


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's in the My Rollitup page with all the subscriptions. Over there it's called setting, or system setting, or something.
> 
> She's off for work. Just talked to her. When she was on the plane this morning, there were a few other people heading to the same conference. She was talking with someone and a lady came up after hearing what they were talking about. She asked "Oh are you all going to the conference". Yep. "Where are you from?" My wife says "I"m from ______". Lady says.... "Oh, are you _______ . You are famous!"
> 
> Yeah... my wife's a big deal. lol. But actually she is getting back at me for travelling without her. She is planning a trip to Istanbul. I'm beyond jealous. It's fitting though. The one place she wants to go is Italy.


I've never been to Europe. I have only travelled to the caribbean a handful of times.. let me tell you Jamaica is a fantastic time 

E.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... my wife's a big deal. lol. But actually she is getting back at me for travelling without her. She is planning a trip to Istanbul. I'm beyond jealous. It's fitting though. The one place she wants to go is Italy.


[video=youtube_share;fIBRw0dSu34]http://youtu.be/fIBRw0dSu34[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Constantinople, the Ottoman Empire, one of the greatest ever to exist (Turkish, now Istanbul). They are also in the book I am reading just now called Tulipomania, by Mike Dash. It's so comparable with weed growing these days it makes me laugh, and the book is about the growth of Tulips through the Ottoman Empire and then into the United Provinces of The Netherlands, which then grew to create the worlds first ever Trading Market that went BUST! lol. Seriously bulbs of tulips where being bought for the equivalent of millions of squidleys these days. Then the next day they where worth...well the equivalent of a tulip bulb, lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

my wifes still at work and I am on my 2nd glenlivet (16yr, yum yum!) but then she has a diamond


Shwagbag said:


> Ahahaha.... Women don't seem to be very good when it comes to critical thinking that involves mathematics, physics, chemistry etc. They're better at whining about why you haven't gotten them a diamond or asked them to move in! lol


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Blunted in a 600...I thought that quite apt my dear dames en heren.
[youtube]Xsc7FNIvGyw[/youtube]


oh, I must be the only one in...helloooooo?



......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Ahahaha.... Women don't seem to be very good when it comes to critical thinking that involves mathematics, physics, chemistry etc. They're better at whining about why you haven't gotten them a diamond or asked them to move in! lol


Well now, I wouldn't say that that:

*http://science.howstuffworks.com/innovation/inventions/10-things-that-women-invented.htm*

There are some diabolically smart women out there, past & present.


That being said, I used to think my wife was smart...
...until she married me.
I guess wisdom is not always concomitant with intelligence.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2012)

just wanna share with the class! love you guys!


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

VTM you need a camera. those pics are so small haha looking good though. 

DST- whats a squigley? lol 

E.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well now, I wouldn't say that that:
> 
> *http://science.howstuffworks.com/innovation/inventions/10-things-that-women-invented.htm*
> 
> ...


Oh there are def some women that get all that, but its a very, very small percentage lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 2, 2012)

[h=1]4: Dishwasher[/h]
http://science.howstuffworks.com/innovation/inventions/10-things-that-women-invented7.htm

that's only because men were too busy not washing dishes to care..


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

errb said:


> DST- whats a squigley? lol
> 
> E.


It's whatever currency you want it to be... like Groats, or Greenbacks, etc, etc.


----------



## 100degrees (Nov 2, 2012)

errb said:


> one nug per plant.. man what is your secret? lol
> 
> E.


lol these are dried nugs im lazy to upload all pics from my phone


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

there's a lot of laziness around here goes hand in hand with the .....eh....thing...ma....eh, you know.


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 2, 2012)

Afternoon all. Just stopping into say hello as this is my first time in club 600. Little about my setup: 2 600's each one in its own custom 4x4x8 box. Strains include mk ultra, purple wreck, Arcata trainwreck, g13x sour d, and a few others. Good reading in this thread and hope to converse with many of you. 

Cheers


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 2, 2012)

the 6 been moving at some pace today, can see the excitement building for the cup. best of luck to u d hope the dog chews the competition's arse. love that tune too proper chilaxing tune. just sat down too the first proper j of the day, had a busy day.

bassman!! i bet its purpling up just because of the colder temps.

hope everyones good.


----------



## errb (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> there's a lot of laziness around here goes hand in hand with the .....eh....thing...ma....eh, you know.


hahaha way to funny.. but seriously.. laziness is good in couchlock.

E.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> there's a lot of laziness around here goes hand in hand with the .....eh....thing...ma....eh, you know.


almost as bad as having a short atten........ have you seen the wing span of a golden eagle? amazing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2012)

Not sure if I passed on the link to this music video/short movie here before, but it's a cool one:

(It's called "_Final Hour_" by a group called *Skunkadelic*)

[video=youtube_share;t2cOFnArWU4]http://youtu.be/t2cOFnArWU4[/video]


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

Changed to 40 post per page. Got off mobile onto full site. More entertaining. 

Since im posting, Has anyone tried the EBAY 600's with parabolic hood? Like $190 a pc. (hood,bulb,ballast) 
Is there any site sponsors or classified? Lol ill go look.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2012)

Fast50 said:


> Is there any site sponsors or classified? Lol ill go look.


not really. some use their local hydro store if available. I use cheap hydroponics
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/
or hightech garden supply
http://www.htgsupply.com/
be aware of shipping cost. hightech does a better job


cof


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Not sure if I passed on the link to this music video/short movie here before, but it's a cool one:
> 
> (It's called "_Final Hour_" by a group called *Skunkadelic*)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;t2cOFnArWU4]http://youtu.be/t2cOFnArWU4[/video]


That was dope.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey 600, been a while since I've posted but I haven't been growing and other distractions. But I have upgraded to 2-600W lights now and have a full tent once again.
View attachment 2396234View attachment 2396235View attachment 2396236View attachment 2396237


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

Went and checked em out. Preciate it. Ima try ebay this time around. Might just drop a little extra and get digital ballast. Prob $250 a light. But i might be able to get hook up from 1 of 5 shops within a 20 mile radius.
Good ol htown.


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 2, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Hey 600, been a while since I've posted but I haven't been growing and other distractions. But I have upgraded to 2-600W lights now and have a full tent once again.
> View attachment 2396234View attachment 2396235View attachment 2396236View attachment 2396237


Those 2 rows of veg look pretty tall. particular reason behind ur trimming?
Flowerin' room looks good. Id add 20 more pcs. Thats just me.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fast50 said:


> Those 2 rows of veg look pretty tall. particular reason behind ur trimming?
> Flowerin' room looks good. Id add 20 more pcs. Thats just me.


The lanky ones were outside for veg originally, and stretched bad. Then started pre-flowering, so I had to bring back into the tent to re-veg. The flower room is going to continue filling in, plan to add 7 more very soon. Then another 6 after that. I like to space my harvests out so I dont get stuck trimming hella plants at once.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

Morgen allemaal, just potted 6 Engineers Dreams. Got 4 seeds still in the towel. Can't wait to have me some of this again. I still have some pollen as well which is lucky since the ED seems a popular one. Off so shmoke some boo. Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2012)

I think i have a few of the original f1 engineers dreams in my box of many strains


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

Those are the ones I have potted 


mr west said:


> I think i have a few of the original f1 engineers dreams in my box of many strains


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2012)

cool, you going for the same as b4. ie. structure flavour and stone?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

Not sure, I'll see what the god bring us. Quite excited to be messing with F1's


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2012)

the possibility of getting the diamond pheno that is all u wanted and more, possibly.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 3, 2012)

good morning crew.Feels weird looking at this thread, and not growing.Going to get my plants in today.Just going to run 1200w again, and move 6 plants in, from outside ''been spaying them'' too.

Will just do all hps this time.I liked the mix light, but buds where lacking weight? Maybe it was me with my nutes.

I've been thinking of going with my own nutes next. Which will be Alaskan fish nutes with foxfarm tiger bloom, and thats it, or try Alaskan fish with bat guano, and molasses? Been liking the tea pics you guyz post up too, might see if that works for me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;5zuhxfrXocw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zuhxfrXocw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2012)

mornin 600'ers! Long night last night taking care of my 280 pound just back from the stan drunk outa hi fucken mind older brothe last night(puking and i love you so much till 2am lol), got some heartwarming mail this am too! I intend on starting some new genetics soon! Of course this will require abetter camera to do the justice. Thewife bough me a mtn bike made of titanium lst week early x-mas gift, its called a voodoo, guess she' tryingto tell me something! ope eveyone is doing well today! More pics today of my new flowers


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a hypothetical question for the club. If one wanted to try to grow with 2 600hps, with digital ballasts of course, what kind of electrical footprint can one expect. Is this a more rural area grow style o can urban enviroments get away with this much power consumption? That being said of all the available enclosed hoods or cooltubes(lov em both) Which are truly the mot energy efficent? I'd love t here the clubs insighton this!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 3, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have a hypothetical question for the club. If one wanted to try to grow with 2 600hps, with digital ballasts of course, what kind of electrical footprint can one expect. Is this a more rural area grow style o can urban enviroments get away with this much power consumption? That being said of all the available enclosed hoods or cooltubes(lov em both) Which are truly the mot energy efficent? I'd love t here the clubs insighton this!View attachment 2396501


 Don't worry about the power.You're good, just pay on time $.My lights running 12/12 was $120


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2012)

Ran a mag ballast last grow, and they show a same time as last year energy usage on the bill..........mine was over dbl! lol, course last year there was no hid or teenagers lol! Gonna roll 12/12 first half of the day then another the other 12/12! My mind races with options! That and i truly love watching plants grow!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2012)

a small portable heater draws more electricity (1500w) than two 600's. 


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

If you want little power consumption you can use LED's. Otherwise a 600w ballast is going to draw 600w. Digital or magnetic. What exactly is your concern, money? Security?

You can run the 2 lights in two different tents, with exactly opposite lights on times.... so you are drawing a constant amount 24 hours a day. instead of a shit load for 12 hours and very little the next.

Happy saturday peeps. Hope it's nice wherever you are.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey VTM, the question is a little confusing. Footprint to me means the spread of light but I think what you're talking about is power consumption. The part that counts as far as the pocketbook is concerned is wattage, or Kilowatt hours. A 600W device, be it a HID ballast or anything else rated for 600W will use 600W's of electricity per hour, or .6 Kwh X 12hrs X (your rate for that time of day) = cost/day in the case of the ballast. Electric heaters average 750-1500W but don't normally run a straight 12hrs. 

The other thing you have to consider but has nothing to do with your electric bill is the load of the circuit. It's measured in amperes and I don't know about the EU but the average outlet circuit in North America (plugs, lights) is rated for a maximum load of 15amps and allows about 12 outlets per circuit (including lights and such). I have 2 600W digi ballasts and one is rated for just over 4 amps and the other just over 6. Add them up and this alone is nearing the true maximum of your circuits load, because you don't want to push that full 15, and you're not counting anything else you have plugged in on it. Remember, you still have inline and circulation fans to throw in there. 

I run two tents with a 600 in each, with one 8" inline drawing both tents. I'm fortunate to be able to draw power from two separate circuits in my room, but if I couldn't I'd have to run power from somewhere else or scrap the idea. The other thing you could do if you're stuck with one circuit is alternate you're 12hr shifts, which you'll have to actually set for 11hrs 45mins so they don't overlap. (unless you have a digital timer you can set to the minute, then 11:55)

Hope that's what you meant and that it helped.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

If you're in Vermont, they have the same rates for power as we do in Oregon, so running a 600 watt bulb 24 hrs a day (or two 600's for 12 hrs a day) will cost you about $25 a month during peak hours. (*of course, not including fans & such)
*http://www.vermontelectric.coop/residential-service/residential-service-rates*
You can save about 33% if you run them only during non-peak hours, but then you have that noticeable power usage spike for exactly 12 hours a day every day. Which isn't as much of an issue in some areas, just something to keep in mind when deciding how to schedule things.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> If you want little power consumption you can use LED's. Otherwise a 600w ballast is going to draw 600w. Digital or magnetic. What exactly is your concern, money? Security?
> 
> You can run the 2 lights in two different tents, with exactly opposite lights on times.... so you are drawing a constant amount 24 hours a day. instead of a shit load for 12 hours and very little the next.
> 
> Happy saturday peeps. Hope it's nice wherever you are.


I wish i coulda just framed my question like this lol, how can i find ballasts that are rated for below 5 amps lol. Thats what i was trying to get at, and was using the wrong terminology so iaplolgize for the confusion. My issue is the ballast i currently use is rated for 6 amps and id like to improve upon that, plus the idea of being able to adjust my lights output via ballast dimmer istruly sexy to me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

And good to hear your brother made it out okay!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Hey VTM, the question is a little confusing. Footprint to me means the spread of light but I think what you're talking about is power consumption. The part that counts as far as the pocketbook is concerned is wattage, or Kilowatt hours. A 600W device, be it a HID ballast or anything else rated for 600W will use 600W's of electricity per hour, or .6 Kwh X 12hrs X (your rate for that time of day) = cost/day in the case of the ballast. Electric heaters average 750-1500W but don't normally run a straight 12hrs.
> 
> The other thing you have to consider but has nothing to do with your electric bill is the load of the circuit. It's measured in amperes and I don't know about the EU but the average outlet circuit in North America (plugs, lights) is rated for a maximum load of 15amps and allows about 12 outlets per circuit (including lights and such). I have 2 600W digi ballasts and one is rated for just over 4 amps and the other just over 6. Add them up and this alone is nearing the true maximum of your circuits load, because you don't want to push that full 15, and you're not counting anything else you have plugged in on it. Remember, you still have inline and circulation fans to throw in there.
> 
> ...


See my first mistake was taking a used hid sytem from a family friend who has now since passed(may he rest in peace), i did NO research on what i was given nor did i pay attenton to the specifics and info the ballast had in bold print right by the handle lol! I was like a kid wih his first schwinn or huffy bike when i got my first hid system. I need to research these things alittle better before i throw questions at the club without thoroughly thinking through what im trying to ask(yes im high)lmao. So i apologize now for the confusion my inital post may have created! thankyou for your insight guys!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> And good to hear your brother made it out okay!



Thankyou doobie, ya know i was jut having along discussion with my mother about why my brother went from highly religous (pre theater) to highly alcoholic(post theater), and explaing why coping skils and mechanisms are different for us kids than they mave have been for her and my father. I could never have the conversations i have with my parents, with my granpparents......now i see why that generation shakes there heads at us lmao!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

You're alright VT.  Making me giggle this morning.

Duchie dropping some electrical info. Nice.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I wish i coulda just framed my question like this lol, how can i find ballasts that are rated for below 5 amps lol. Thats what i was trying to get at, and was using the wrong terminology so iaplolgize for the confusion. My issue is the ballast i currently use is rated for 6 amps and id like to improve upon that, plus the idea of being able to adjust my lights output via ballast dimmer istruly sexy to me.


 My SunMax is 4.1 but I'm not sure it's available in your area. Is there a reason you're trying to gain that 2 amps? If it's to create more room on the circuit then ok but if it's to save electricity then that will have zero effect on that. 

I don't know if I care for my dimmers. They're ok for young/new transplants for an adjustment period, maybe, but I've dimmed them when I'm working in there and then forgotten to turn them back up and just piss myself off. I guess that screws with the hydro company. lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> See my first mistake was taking a used hid sytem from a family friend who has now since passed(may he rest in peace), i did NO research on what i was given nor did i pay attenton to the specifics and info the ballast had in bold print right by the handle lol! I was like a kid wih his first schwinn or huffy bike when i got my first hid system. I need to research these things alittle better before i throw questions at the club without thoroughly thinking through what im trying to ask(yes im high)lmao. So i apologize now for the confusion my inital post may have created! thankyou for your insight guys!


 Ok, I'll accept that you're high and just so it's clear, High Pressure Sodium and Metal Halide are both HID (High Intensity Discharge).

Edit. Ok there's a  in there. Text can sound so rude sometimes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

It's hard to talk about any of it with most anyone.
I can only really open up about it with the guys I served with, or others who've had their own time with it.
And I only saw one tour, much less these men & women going back multiple times.
And after I was patched up & received my medical discharge, I spent 7 years drinking & partying to mostly decompress, not just from Army life, but from the baggage combat bestows on a person.
I hope he copes better than I did.
My hats off to him and his brothers & sisters in arms.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

I just had to share this with those who have never harvested a plant and then let it re-veg to eventually re-flower it:

*_*pic taken on October 30th*_:








**_*same plant 4 days later*_:


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2012)

I've never seen one re-veg with so little leaf-tough little plant


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

I know! 
I almost didn't bother trying, but I figured "What the heck? I've got a couple dozen empty plant pots I can use for the next crop, so no hurry, I'll just see if it makes it."
While it's a small plant (I vegged for only 3-weeks), it was real vigorous, and had really good & potent smoke.
I'm glad it's coming back, as I'd love a second round from it. Also planning on using it for some clones.
Thanks again for turning me on to it, cof!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

It should have a real nice root system now too. Cool stuff doob. Thanks too to cof for turning you onto it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, he's a gentleman and a weed scholar, for sure 
As soon as there's more leaf growth I'll be up-canning to keep the roots happy.


Was looking up who played that lady cop with the bulging eyes from the original "Total Recall" movie and came across this:

[video=youtube_share;TDldZrAeZQ8]http://youtu.be/TDldZrAeZQ8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

Gotta check this one out, too:

[video=youtube_share;uJpgMDOZInA]http://youtu.be/uJpgMDOZInA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw a talk show in the 80's maybe early 90's, sally jesse raphael i think. Anyways they had people on that could push their eyes out like that. For some reason black people can do it with much more frequency than others. They asked how they discovered it, one lady says she coughed one time and her eyes were stuck out her head. Another guy said he laughed really hard one time and boom. There was also someone on the show who would, get this, drink milk through a straw into their nose... then shoot the milk out their tearduct. It would spray a few inches.

Wtf.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

It is pretty amazing how little it takes to start a plant again. 

I'm in the process of reVerting a whole mess of flowering girls, in party cups. They are all the plants from the recent sexing I did but since then things have changed a bit and I'm not going to be around to see flowering through, and I can't leave all of that to the Assistant Superintendent to deal with so, I'm putting them all back under the T5's to reveg, but before I leave they're going to be narrowed down a bit with a few not making the cut, potted up and topped. By the time I get back they should be nice and bushy and ready to flower again.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I saw a talk show in the 80's maybe early 90's, sally jesse raphael i think. Anyways they had people on that could push their eyes out like that. For some reason black people can do it with much more frequency than others. They asked how they discovered it, one lady says she coughed one time and her eyes were stuck out her head. Another guy said he laughed really hard one time and boom. There was also someone on the show who would, get this, drink milk through a straw into their nose... then shoot the milk out their tearduct. It would spray a few inches.
> 
> Wtf.


 I'm pretty sure I'd seen this episode.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

When I think about seeing that milk shooting out of the tear duct, all I can think is:

[video=youtube_share;e5JCp2Hd5L8]http://youtu.be/e5JCp2Hd5L8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

Your mega trip is probably one of the few times it doesn't hurt inside to do that to the plants.
Well worth it, to see Europa, your families home land, and some of the 600 guys, *and* the freakin' CC25!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, sleepyfuntime is calling me to take a nap-a-roony.
Couldn't get to sleep last night, and it finally caught up with me.
Hopefully I'll just snooze for a few instead of all day.
You guys have a good day/night, depending on your particular global coordinates.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Well not as much anyway, but I also know that I'll be harvesting a few when I get home as well so I can afford the delay, I think. Ok, I promise not to whine when I'm out in January. lol

Have a good one Doob.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh I do love cycling to a party, locking my bike up with my wifes bike, only to be told when we are leaving the party that mrs D left her keys for her lock at home.....taxiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!

At least this time we were not in another city!! lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 3, 2012)

Anybody doing 12/12 from seed ?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

fukkin right, why got a problem with that? (normal riu thread reply)

600 Club: Why yes sir, I am doing that very same thing old chum of mine, lol. what do you want to enquire over?


KushXOJ said:


> Anybody doing 12/12 from seed ?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

right, I may be back, I may not, depends on this lovely crystal whisky glass and the fat fuk off joint I have to smoke.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 3, 2012)

What us your average yield per plant ? I'm thinking about doing a perpetual 12/12 from seed grow since I'm limited on space


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

depends on the size of pot, how you grow, and the type of plant.

But to give you an example, I got around 18 grams per plant on my deep blue grow which took me 10 weeks (tops, I could of quite easily chopped at 9 weeks). 10 plants, 3.5 litre pots (not even 1gallon).


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

you need numbers imo, unless you are growing a real commercial strain that yields oz's per plant. there is a 12/12 thread on riu somewhere.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

I ran 12/12 last round. I think I averaged like 2 oz a plant, in my hydro setup. It was Candy Drop X NYPD.

lol D. I liked the typical riu response.

EDIT: I guess doobie passed out for a while then?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

doobie is in doobieland, dreaming of sugary tasting heaven like milkshakes and fluffy cream buns with delicous icing and lots of exotic jam sauces and other such yummy treats just floating around ready to be drawn in by his insatiable need for all things munchable.....

em, yes, he must have had a long nap........


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

That joint really did a number on ya. Sounds like your having fun over there. 

There is a fire burning in the wood stove here, and it's about time for dinner. And definitely time for a bowl. I'm nearing the end of all my jars, so every smoke is something special.

I may just piss myself when I have a bong in the dam. I won't have smoked a quite a few days by the time I arrive. I'll add adult diapers to the packing list.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

That's great! I was just gonna come on here and rub in the Dark Chocolate Milk and homemade pizza I'm having. Of course mainly directed at Doobie. Where's that old sticky bun and chocolate milk pic bro?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

Man! 
Talk about a nap!
What year is it?

Oh, man, I have yet to eat today and you guys are talking delicious treats and home made pizza!
Sigh...
Sheesh, even...
Exit, stage left!
Oh, wait, that's a Rush album (_the greatest band ever to walk the face of the Earth_).

[video=youtube_share;Q3-a4qWCtIg]http://youtu.be/Q3-a4qWCtIg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

From 1981:

[video=youtube_share;Iy3lEZXicuA]http://youtu.be/Iy3lEZXicuA[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry Doob. Very proud of this one. Had to do it. Num, num, num!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

So, in the 60's, Winnipeg, Manitoba gave us The Guess Who. Now, Saskatoon, Saskatchewan brings us The Sheepdogs. I'm getting ready to grab some tics for a show the end of this month. 

[video=youtube;DvCq2hmlasM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvCq2hmlasM[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha... I saw them on Project Runway. They won a Rolling stone up and coming band contest. So project runway picked them to design clothes for. Not that you guys care that much about the fasion the contestants of project runway put out... but I can tell you all the outfits they came up with were tragic.

EDIT: Just wanted to complain that the damn republicans have taken over advertising on youtube. Every video I go to has some bullshit political stuff. I'm not saying I like either side more than the other.... I just want to listen to fucking music, not listen to how your fucking family can't catch a break because obama sucks. Fuck you... get a better job. Or put on a fucking condom and quit having kids you can't afford fuck head. Lol. I'm such a dick.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;97rXnfmK3ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97rXnfmK3ws&feature=related[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, now I have to post this here.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey duch, post up those bud pics here man. They look nice.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cracked my first Breader's Boutique beans today, a few Sour Cherry seeds, and I was wondering if anyone had any tips or experience with her? Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, here you go. Thanks Jig. Believe it or not, that lower pic is a full 7.5MB photo bur RIU sizes them down big time. I think I have a better solution. Hang tight.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm digging the sound!
To think of the 10's of thousands of songs that came out of the 60's, and to have people coming up with fresh stuff with that old familiar sound 40 or 50 years later is way cool.
All they needed to add was some vinyl hisses, pops & scratches to the sound, and I'd have swore it was 1968 all over again.
Thanks, duchie!

Preach it, jig!
Too many people in America seem pre-disposed to blame their hardships on the government before they take an honest look in the mirror to find the source of it.
When I feel down about some of the crap in my life, my first thoughts are about what I did wrong, and/or what can I do to make it better.
Then I just think about how much worse it could be for us, and how fucking lucky we are to live in the here and now.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Aha!!!!!!!! Sorry, this is Strawberry Sour Diesel, day 60 12/12


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2012)

Some original seed engineers dream that the seed fairy recently delivered...these babies are about 5 weeks oldBX1Bolo Kush
Some ladies currently at day 33 of bloomJTR/JBSouthern Charmanother JTR/JBdippy ellsy




I recently changed the medium mix and some plants are a beautiful dark green and some a lime colored. I'm going to add blood meal to the nitrogen eaters to try and satisfy their wants.

peace
cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice tight nodes on those plants cof. Nothing but flower all the way up. 

I know what you mean about that sound Doob. When I first heard them not that long ago I couldn't believe it was a new band. Such a classic sound. Maybe a little too much hype comparing them to the Guess Who but it was more about the talent that can come out of remote areas. Talent is not determined by geography.

Anyway, thought I could stay up tonight but I'm done. My turn to dream of sugarybuds and fairies from afar. G'nite all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2012)

My plants are all taken care of for the day, so I think I'm going to do a tune up on my bass tonight.
Adjust the neck, string height, and intonation.
Then play some AC/DC and some Rush, some Blues Traveler, Kool and the Gang (I'm learning "Jungle Boogie"), and who knows what else.

After I eat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2012)

Do NOT try this at home!!!

[video=youtube_share;8hwLHdBTQ7s]http://youtu.be/8hwLHdBTQ7s[/video]


----------



## skefaman (Nov 4, 2012)

no bud yet.. just flipped 2 agent orange in the back the sweet kush, grape ape, durban seedling, and chocolope... i miss home...[video=youtube;cqIWLJ92qgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqIWLJ92qgo[/video]View attachment 2397900


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2012)

****Make sure your clocks are correct (North America):

*_*Daylight Savings Time was at 2-am this morning! ! !
*_​_*


*_[video=youtube_share;dd_W_x3nclY]http://youtu.be/dd_W_x3nclY[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2012)

cool vid,


DoobieBrother said:


> Do NOT try this at home!!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;8hwLHdBTQ7s]http://youtu.be/8hwLHdBTQ7s[/video]


Morning all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2012)

'Morning to you, D 
Sounds like you had an exciting night last night.
At least your wife isn't like me.
Forgetting a key is totally understandable.
I've locked up bikes (far away from home) only to forget the combination to unlock it.
I hate combination locks, yet I often torture myself with using them. I keep forgetting that I sometimes forget combinations.
Wait...
... what was I saying!?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 4, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Do NOT try this at home!!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;8hwLHdBTQ7s]http://youtu.be/8hwLHdBTQ7s[/video]


How'd your house catch fire sir? lol, hopefully this cat stays sane!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 4, 2012)

man been up scenes 2am.Put some hr's in the grow room  doing 6 plants about a foot tall each. Running 2 600w light [video=youtube;m2QoJqBdfGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2QoJqBdfGE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## errb (Nov 4, 2012)

morning my friends, hope all is well.. love wiz khalifa. Football Sunday baby! go pack go!

E.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 4, 2012)

errb said:


> morning my friends, hope all is well.. love wiz khalifa. Football Sunday baby! go pack go!
> 
> E.


I love tha pack and im a giants fan.....well no i BLEED GIANTS BLUE........i have randall cobb, james jones, cedric benson on my fantasy team! Go pack go! Hi clubbers! I am currently making cannabutter 1 oz clippings and outdoor nuggerty to a 3/4 cup of slated buttery goodness.....this'll be mt first go ever with tha butter...i was gonna go english muffins with it but im open to suggestions!


----------



## errb (Nov 4, 2012)

cookies.. chocolate chip cookies!! omg nothing better then ganja cookies and milk.

E.


----------



## errb (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah green bay plays the cards today..should be a walk but hopefully Rogers comes out to play and we can catch the ball. I wouldn't have chosen benson for fantasy football brother. packers play a throwing offense very rarely does the ball walk up the field.

E.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2012)

GO PANTHERS!, and EAGLES!... afternoon 6. Bout to go in the grow and put it down.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I got just over 3 oz off them first 3 I cut down iv left my camera along my other place tho need to go buy the 6 inch ducting and sum clips tomorow and order sum seeds I deffo fucked them rhino I think, do u no if any site is doing the offers. My seeds look rotted


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2012)

Cheers will be on there Tomoz while I invest in upgrading my set up


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 4, 2012)

Came across this on a music search thought it was kinda funny
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KdrmFe7ghsc


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 4, 2012)

making my order right now. 

So far it's Dog; sour cherry, smelly cherry, and thinking Qrazy quake??Any input would be great. looking for something sweet, strong, great tasting, purple or other color would be good?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> making my order right now.
> 
> So far it's Dog; sour cherry, smelly cherry, and thinking Qrazy quake??Any input would be great. looking for something sweet, strong, great tasting, purple or other color would be good?


Well Mate the Smelly Cherry (livers x Cherry Cheese) is a really frostyand gooye. You'll love the stone. Made By Don Gin and Ton. Great strain Don!! 

Sour Cherry is my creation its a cross of BMF which is (C-4X caseyband) x Smelly cherry see above. These are two heavy hitter. Great Stone feel it in the body and the 
and the head I got 2 purple phenos outta 8 seeds. 

A big thanks to Breaders Boutique for representing the small breeder.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2012)

My oldest boy took his first trip to Vegas this weekend and made $421 on a bet Green Bay would win by at least 11!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Well Mate the Smelly Cherry (livers x Cherry Cheese) is a really frostyand gooye. You'll love the stone. Made By Don Gin and Ton. Great strain Don!!
> 
> Sour Cherry is my creation its a cross of BMF which is (C-4X caseyband) x Smelly cherry see above. These are two heavy hitter. Great Stone feel it in the body and the
> and the head I got 2 purple phenos outta 8 seeds.
> ...


Looks like I know what I am getting my next round... thank you for your contribution to the wonderful world of Cannabis!!!!!! My ballast comes in tomorrow, can't wait to fire her up and be "blinded by the light..."


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> My oldest boy took his first trip to Vegas this weekend and made $421 on a bet Green Bay would win by at least 11!


did he happen to mention the $1000 he dropped at the crap table?


cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> did he happen to mention the $1000 he dropped at the crap table?
> 
> 
> cof


Hah no he doesn't have that kinda money. He placed $120 in sports bets he said, so really whatever over that amount. He said he was coming home up, then his fucking car broke down 10 miles outta Vegas. AAA towed him back to Vegas, luckily one of his friends that was along had somewhere for them to stay tonight. We'll see what they say in the morning about the car. It's only a 2009 Toyota with less than 40k miles so I was pissed about that.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2012)

Sour cherry or dog I think for me, be to spend my benifits on my tent now instead of 0.6 bags of grass for a 10a haha


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

Was that his own car Supchaak or yours? When I was younger whenever I borrowed my Mums car something always happened...bloody sods law eh! I hope he's still up after covering everything.


supchaka said:


> Hah no he doesn't have that kinda money. He placed $120 in sports bets he said, so really whatever over that amount. He said he was coming home up, then his fucking car broke down 10 miles outta Vegas. AAA towed him back to Vegas, luckily one of his friends that was along had somewhere for them to stay tonight. We'll see what they say in the morning about the car. It's only a 2009 Toyota with less than 40k miles so I was pissed about that.


So I saw that the Eagles were playing the Saints (trying to sound like he knows what he is talking about). Are the Saints not Whodats team? 

Budolskie, nothing worse than having to buy weed mate! dat shit grows on trees man, lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 5, 2012)

Good morning clubbers! Well now ive been doing my reading in the thread............anything cherry from them HAS to be sexy! This week the wife has alocated some money for genetics thankgoodness! I will remain calm for as long as possible!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

morning 6! 

pr0n any0ne?!

View attachment 2399473View attachment 2399474View attachment 2399475


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 5, 2012)

i was just in the breeders showcase and im gonna go read up on collodial silver. i know nothing about it but promise i will in a couple hours lol!


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

Smashing it Donald!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheers D!

am just having the dilemma of chopping before i go to the cup or leaving my gf to water it all while im away and it then being 10 weeks!?!? don't really want to leave her to manage the drying of all that. hoping it'll be done at 8.5 but who knows


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like it's still got a wee while to go lad. I guess you will have a better idea in a week or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah there's a few hairs turned. i'm tempted to let it go 10, though it's strong enough already lol. probably use the ripen for the week before i leave and see the lay of the land.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

okay thanks guys.Will let you guys know when my packs come.






Got my setup running




got 3 girl scout cookies, cherry pie, 2 blue cheese, purple kush, grandaddy kush. pics up soon, when I find it?????????????????????????

nutes Blue planet nutes-maxgrow/bloom/boost, soil earthgo and kellogg soil, with some added pelite in 4 gallon pots.

lights, of course 600w hps x2 hps. One hortilux and one cheep $35 bulb Interlux, all air cooled.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers D!
> 
> am just having the dilemma of chopping before i go to the cup or leaving my gf to water it all while im away and it then being 10 weeks!?!? don't really want to leave her to manage the drying of all that. hoping it'll be done at 8.5 but who knows


 I'm facing the same thing Don. I've pulled one yesterday, maybe one or two more before I leave Friday but there's still going to be 5 or 6 plants in week 9 and 10. Caseys and Deep Psychosis mainly. If I have to, I'll have her chop them at the base and just hang them until I get back. Oh man, I'll be coming home to some nice treats!


----------



## errb (Nov 5, 2012)

hello gentlemen! safe bet for +11 over the cards chakka! So, Gin and DST.. your growers that grow for the cup? that's intense! mind if I ask your favorite all over strain?

E.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm facing the same thing Don. I've pulled one yesterday, maybe one or two more before I leave Friday but there's still going to be 5 or 6 plants in week 9 and 10. Caseys and Deep Psychosis mainly. If I have to, I'll have her chop them at the base and just hang them until I get back. Oh man, I'll be coming home to some nice treats!


still wrestling with the decision in my head. i could hang them as you say just pull the fans and trim when i get back but it's a chew trimming curled up dry sugar leaf. i'm thinking it'll be when i get back or 1 before.


errb said:


> hello gentlemen! safe bet for +11 over the cards chakka! So, Gin and DST.. your growers that grow for the cup? that's intense! mind if I ask your favorite all over strain?
> E.


difficult choice. i really like livers/blues clone only in the uk but from seeds the lemon pledge pheno of the psycho killer from BB is my type of ganja.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Well Mate the Smelly Cherry (livers x Cherry Cheese) is a really frostyand gooye. You'll love the stone. Made By Don Gin and Ton. Great strain Don!!
> 
> Sour Cherry is my creation its a cross of BMF which is (C-4X caseyband) x Smelly cherry see above. These are two heavy hitter. Great Stone feel it in the body and the
> and the head I got 2 purple phenos outta 8 seeds.
> ...


Well thanks for the reply. Going to blow up these strain in cen valley Ca!!!Only cloning for one freind(he paid me for some seeds)!As I'm not going let no one have any of my *

Breaders Boutique​


* strains!!!!!!!!! I'll show them where they can order them for some killer seeds.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

Also will be doing a spring grow and the main grow outside with these strains.


----------



## errb (Nov 5, 2012)

does BB ship to Canada?

E.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

BB ship everywhere errb  

much love hem and 209! still blows my mind to think folks are growing strains we created all round the world. humbling


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

not only growing, but enjoying.....very much, gracious


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

If you are on 80 posts per page, you are on page 600 woop woop!!!!!

My fave strain is the DOG, without question.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

at 40 per it equals the bloom room-1200


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

i'd like to get more into the breeding for medicinal purposes but without the mmj culture you guys over the pond have, and gas spectrometer equipment costs a fortune to even have something tested never mind own. in the uk it's still bang for buck, folks want the strongest and that's that. one day.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a contact that emailed us about getting our stuff tested Don. So if you want?? Not sure how much the guy wants but it's full on lab testing in Holland. I got them to send us an email as I saw their stall at the Cannabis Bevrijdingsdag (freedom day). They also give % of sat indica, cbd, cbn, thc, blah de blah.

Just to be clear, I am not on 80 posts / page...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

Will be germing some Dog today, and some Bleezeberry Kush.
Nine seeds each.
'Morning 600


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

It'd be good to know eh! but depends how much they're after. i know the DOG is overboard strong for me but i'm curious as to the %'s do they not do this sorta stuff for the cup?


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

I am not sure mate. I think HT said they tested but who knows.

Duchie: Are you going to Vienna/Wien? If so you need to stop at the market near the Scottish Church (if it's on). It's Organic and sells some amazing hot food, beers, honeys, oils, etc, etc. (of the non MJ variety!) I had a black pudding sort of dish that was very similar to something you would of got in Scotland called Stovies. The ale was top notch. I ended up quite merry with my wife and her parents.

Anyway, I was out in Amsterdam the other day with the camera, just thought I show some pics. I thought you lot might appreciate the funny angled buildings and Autumn trees (some still have leaves, some don't - based on position of grachten - canal). A lot of these were taken around the 7 bridges, Herengracht, Amstel bridge.






























































as if there wasn't enough water around





pigeon munching frenzy!





mmmn, I wonder who that is creeping into my pic.





anyone for some trim, lol..










Opera house and Amstel Bridge, with the famous Amstel running into the town centre.





One of the many brick based buildings, I think this is a Berlag.






Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

The pics of the slanted building faces don't do it justice. About my favorite part of your city is how those buildings lean this way and that.

Awesome pics bru. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

There's proof that the sun does shine in Adam occasionally.
Is the lady by the statue the one who forgot her keys?
Good pictures.


cof


----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)

Amsterdam
Amsterdam
We're not here for the drugs.


Such a great town. I loved getting on a bike and getting completely lost.

There was a guy that would try ot tell me the same sob story every day on the Amstel bridge. I wonder if that tweaker is still there, telling the same story.


"White coffee and a pur spliff, please."


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

I was more interested in the trees, the buildings were an afterthought, but I agree, it doesn't really show the lean to great (next pic mission).

Yes sir cof, you can tell she's from Soith Africa, she clings onto her hangbag like her life depended on it, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

It must be a thing with southern women, cause my wife does it too.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

In Holland they call White Coffee, Coffee Verkeerd, which means "coffee wrong", or wrong coffee due to the fact that coffee should be black, lol. Funny cloggies.

And I think the Mayor of Amsterdam knows a lot of people come for the drugs, as he is not going to ban tourists from going into coffeeshops. YIPPEEEEEE!


Trousers said:


> Amsterdam
> Amsterdam
> We're not here for the drugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

hilarious thing is, she leaves her purse at home a lot of the time, and on some occassions her keys as well, lol. One wonders what is so valuable in there! 


curious old fart said:


> It must be a thing with southern women, cause my wife does it too.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey dst there out of stock on the dog ''fuck''


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

how long till in stock?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

Well anyone got another strong one?


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

It's actually back in stock but will be re released on the start day of the Cup only another 12 days and 1 night of sleeping. You can wait or there is also the Dog regulars bx1 which are also just as good imo.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Hey dst there out of stock on the dog ''fuck''


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

DST said:


> It's actually back in stock but will be re released on the start day of the Cup only another 12 days and 1 night of sleeping. You can wait or there is also the Dog regulars bx1 which are also just as good imo.


Thanks bx1 it is.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 5, 2012)

End of week one flower 16 plants 14 purple flav 2 gsc last pic is of day one flower in 3 weeks going to throw another set of 16 on the other side


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

No D, but I'll be close. I'll be in Budapest before I head to meet Jig, with a layover night in Geneva. I could probably skip the night in the airport for some time in Vienna. I'd have to look into it. I think Jig would kill me if I was late to meet him. lol Good to see there's still some leaves on the trees where you are and I hope that sun is there for us.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2012)

Code for 50% off? Thanks again 600w crew


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

My Shangi La


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

methodman said:


>


That lollipopping is sexy. Love seeing that empty space beneath the screen. I know it might not make sense to people who have never done screens... but that empty space make me think of giant buds.

EDIT: Duch, I still think you're crazy for not just catching the ryne air flight from budapest to rome. But geneva should be nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

DST said:


> hilarious thing is, she leaves her purse at home a lot of the time, and on some occassions her keys as well, lol. One wonders what is so valuable in there!



[video=youtube;8g1vEXz5BvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g1vEXz5BvA&feature[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 5, 2012)

Still not done with the loli everything from net down will be gone by third.week flower


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't know if I can get my money back. I know, I know. Here I am talking about how cheap those flights are and I'm squawking about loosing the fare. What a cheap ass eh??


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

fuk loosing money to any airline!!!!!


duchieman said:


> Don't know if I can get my money back. I know, I know. Here I am talking about how cheap those flights are and I'm squawking about loosing the fare. What a cheap ass eh??


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

FALL50 is the code. code box at checkout


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Code for 50% off? Thanks again 600w crew


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

Both fingers crossed for it passing into law...
Turning in my ballot tonight.
*http://www.statesmanjournal.com/article/20121105/OPINION/311050006/Clearing-the-smoke-Controversy-over-pot-legalization-brews-in-Oregon*


----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)

DST said:


> In Holland they call White Coffee, Coffee Verkeerd, which means "coffee wrong", or wrong coffee due to the fact that coffee should be black, lol. Funny cloggies.



Yep. 

I'm so American I can dress up in regular Dutch clothes, take a seat at a coffee bar, not say a word and I will be greeted with "hello" instead of "hoy hoy".

Maybe it is the way I walk or carry myself.
I drank about one white coffee for every pur spliff I smoked.

I heard The Rookies closed. Loved that bar/coffee shop. It was just like an American bar except they had pool tables, bongs and cheap Northern Lights. It was mostly a locals bar as a lot of the tourists went to the Bulldog, just down the street. 

I need to get back there some Summer, maybe visit the relatives this time.


----------



## errb (Nov 5, 2012)

is amsterdam really all that? my friend went and did the tourist coffee shop thing. said it was good but not all that it was cracked up to be. i guess i just really need to experience it for myself.

E.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2012)

because you have to experience amsterdam. Not the coffeeshops. i know duch n Jig are gonna smoke up, but if they are like i think, they wanna see some cool shit too.


----------



## errb (Nov 5, 2012)

DST, have you ever seen a car roll over the side and into the water way? doesn't look like any chains or anything. great pics though.

E.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> because you have to experience amsterdam. Not the coffeeshops. i know duch n Jig are gonna smoke up, but if they are like i think, they wanna see some cool shit too.


 A week would be a long time to hang out in a coffee shop, even for a die hard like me. Don't even know that I'll spend it all there. Might jump away for a day or two and do something else. The cup and coffee shops are kind of a secondary purpose that takes a back seat to other primary purposes, such as meeting good people, eating good food, drinking good drink, and making new friends in distant places. 

I hear the Van Gogh museum will be closed for reno's while we're there and a temporary exhibit set up elsewhere.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2012)

Just dont forget camera battery, charger, memory card . anytime i go do something, i forget 1 of those. but never the cam.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Both fingers crossed for it passing into law...
> Turning in my ballot tonight.
> *http://www.statesmanjournal.com/article/20121105/OPINION/311050006/Clearing-the-smoke-Controversy-over-pot-legalization-brews-in-Oregon*


My worry about legalization like that is this.
Alcohol and cigs are legal for rec use yes, but you are not allowed to produce it yourself.
I will not buy pot from some overpriced vendor doing who knows what to it.....

EDIT
I also worry that with the legalization and possibility of no longer being able to produce it, might be a ploy to crack down on anyone who grows it at all, and make growing a more punishable crime.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just dont forget camera battery, charger, memory card . anytime i go do something, i forget 1 of those. but never the cam.


 This will not be a problem. It's one of the main objectives of the mission. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just dont forget camera battery, charger, memory card . anytime i go do something, i forget 1 of those. but never the cam.


That is totally me bro, half the time I cant even find the charger.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My worry about legalization like that is this.
> Alcohol and cigs are legal for rec use yes, but you are not allowed to produce it yourself.
> I will not buy pot from some overpriced vendor doing who knows what to it.....
> 
> ...



You can grow your own tobacco and make your own beer and wine.
Legalizing marijuana will not make for less underground growers, I think the opposite would be true. Oregon is not hurting for underground growers right now. 
The amendment in Colorado will allow for growing 6 plants.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

In Amsterdam centre a lot of times you will be greeted with a Hello as there are so many tourists. However the Dutch vibe has changed a lot of recent years with more Dutch people kind of insisting on you speaking Dutch. Some authorities and agencies will only speak to you in Dutch as well, where as before English was fairly common practice.

Rookies has closed. They changed the place when the law changed and then they opened up a bar across the road as they gave up their alcohol license. But the 2nd venue was nice and shiney and didn't really take off I think. To be honest I only went there once after the change.


Trousers said:


> Yep.
> 
> I'm so American I can dress up in regular Dutch clothes, take a seat at a coffee bar, not say a word and I will be greeted with "hello" instead of "hoy hoy".
> 
> ...


It's like any other place except there are shops where tourists can openly buy weed and hash, and also be able to smoke that openly.
Then like other cities it has history (in fact the whole of Amsterdam canalcentre has been declared a monument). There is also many forms of entertainment to enjoy, some good food if you know a few places and do some investigation, and many cultures.

However, if you go to Amsterdam, hit the first coffeeshop, then another, then another, to eventually become both so stoned you don't feel like you are getting stoned anymore, and so bored because you trudge aimlessly with an urge to do nothing except try and find that ellusive weed that will knock you on your arse and cause you to go into a coma....then when that doesn't happen (because weed doesn't actually do that, lol) people go away with a...Amsterdam not really all that is it? type attitude.


errb said:


> is amsterdam really all that? my friend went and did the tourist coffee shop thing. said it was good but not all that it was cracked up to be. i guess i just really need to experience it for myself.
> 
> E.


T is exactly right.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> because you have to experience amsterdam. Not the coffeeshops. i know duch n Jig are gonna smoke up, but if they are like i think, they wanna see some cool shit too.



No, my wife has I think,.....I myself have fallen in though, pished as a fart.


errb said:


> DST, have you ever seen a car roll over the side and into the water way? doesn't look like any chains or anything. great pics though.
> 
> E.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

Seeing any city 'for something' is going to be a let down. If you come to LA to see famous people, you'll be disappointed. But if you go to soak up the city then you usually can't lose. Among places I've been I thought Amsterdam has about the nicest vibe to it. Very comfortable feeling where everyone seems to be going about their business. I feel very free there as it's so liberal. And it has a nice mix (in my mind) of people. London seems like a city of tourists and foreign nationals, mixed in with people somewhat annoyed they have to deal with the crush of people to get to where they are going. Don't get me wrong, London is dear to me and I plan on spending time there every year. But there is something special about amsterdam.

It's also a must to ride a bike there. It an experience in itself to ride with the rest of the folks around town. Beautiful city too. I mean if those pics don't do it for you, not sure what will. Just being able to hang out at a coffee shop is cool, don't matter which one or how many, but to chill with other smokers from around the world in the open is nice. I've like all the food I've had there, though I haven't gone out much admittedly The airport is nice. The trains are newly refurbished. The central train station is a cool old building that gets nice and drafty. There are killer trams on the street, lots of water everywhere, and you can't look a direction without seeing 10 bikes.

Oh yeah, and walking around the red light district isn't a bad way to spend 30 minutes either.

Amsterdam is a city I highly recommend people visit.

I can't believe you fell in D. Well I can believe it, but still... that's classic.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 5, 2012)

Man, I hate to throw the conversations off.. but just fired up my Solis-Tek 600 Watt for the first time!!! Wanted to take the time to seal the 'light leaks' in the tent and this was the perfect time!!! Wow, never knew just how hot that baby could get.. though I will probably be running a booster fan into the tent with some cold air or get a mini AC. pics of the set up:


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 5, 2012)

oh, the set up is probably about 90% done. Still have the filter to attach and standing tower fan to put in... light was almost 3 feet from the temp gauge.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a thread on 600 set ups on a site about pot. It is us that are off topic. Except when we're talking about going to the Cannabis Cup I guess, either way, it's just what goes on here. Nice set up. Bet your picturing it full in your sleep, aren't you? lol


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 5, 2012)

duchieman said:


> This is a thread on 600 set ups on a site about pot. It is us that are off topic. Except when we're talking about going to the Cannabis Cup I guess, either way, it's just what goes on here. Nice set up. Bet your picturing it full in your sleep, aren't you? lol


Will sleep like a baby tonight! I did not know how bright that thing can get and that was on the 600 only and not the super lumen. I've got 4 C-99 and 5 blueberry gum on their way and some nice freebies as well. I love that the tent has access on both sides and in the front, will make scrogging easier!! My diy will end up being a drying tent.. it is just too hard to transport plants back and forth because of how I had to build it. May get another tent for vegging, depends since this is only for me and my wife.. would like to get enough to last a while for us. We go through an ounce in about 2 to 3 weeks. (and that was 'ok' stuff from friends... will imagine how it will be with the stronger stuff )


----------



## errb (Nov 5, 2012)

sorry to go off topic, just something about getting information from the direct source! = awesome  thanks Jig, you are a gentleman and a scholar sir! epic discription.

E.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My worry about legalization like that is this.
> Alcohol and cigs are legal for rec use yes, but you are not allowed to produce it yourself.
> I will not buy pot from some overpriced vendor doing who knows what to it.....
> 
> ...



The wording in the proposed amendment to Oregon's State Constitution is very lenient.
It makes no restrictions on growing, and allows anyone with a green thumb to potentially sell their crop to the State of Oregon to be sold in shops.
Not that I would go that route.
It just decriminalizes the growing & use of it (not public use), and reduces public use infractions down to a citation & fine (small one, too), with no jail time or court appearance.
And there will still be the Oregon Medical Marijuana Program.
People who opt into the OMMP would not pay any taxes on cannabis bought in Shops ($25 tax on each purchase), which is good for those who have the money to buy.
I'll always be a grower, and can't really see myself spending what little money I have on OPP (Other People's Pot), but it would be nice to know it's readily available during those rare occasions when I'm between harvests and out of herb.
Anyways, it would be a huge win for personal use growers, and would open up the floodgates for small to large commercial growers.
I don't know how good of a chance there is that it will actually pass into law, but I voted "Yes".


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 5, 2012)

The influx of growers in the past few months, myself included, shows that the majority of the US (about 52%) wants it legal for recreational use and a super majority wants it legal for medical use. The baby boomers are dying off and the hype of 'refer madness' is slowly being seen for what it truly is 'madness'. Hell I remember when I was in 9th grade health and the subject came up in class. The teacher, promoting false information, said boys could grow boobies!!! LOL really, well maybe some boys were like 'hell yeah' boobies!!! Oh wait, I work out and have a chest.. maybe is was the weed?!?!?!?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

Has to start somewhere. Once you turn that first key, other states will jump on, different models will be built and others will be amended and re-amended to resemble working models and it should fall in place eventually. Either way it would lighten things up a lot from what it is now and change how it's enforced in a big way. It's the next Don't ask Don't Tell. That's how I see it anyway. 

Good luck you guys. Big day for you today.

Or tomorrow I guess it is.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

Indeed.
Given the seriousness of election day, I thought long & hard (heh, heh) about my choices for President and other lofty positions of political import.
Not happy with either major candidate for prez (or minor candidate. Where are you Ralph Nader?), so I cast my vote as a "write in" for Jack N. Mehoff.
For Oregon Secretary of State: Benjamin K. Enobi.
Oregon Attorney General: Iwana L. Itagator.
Oregon Commissioner of Labor & Industry: John Henry (tunnel digger extraordinaire).
For the three judge positions: Les Claypool, Victor L. Wooten, and Stanley Clarke.
The rest I voted straight.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

Tomorrow is election day and if you're voting for Romney then please vote....and if you're for obama, then have another bowl and chill......you'll finally see the change that was promised four years ago.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

> *Indeed.
> Given the seriousness of election day, I thought long & hard (heh, heh) about my choices for President and other lofty positions of political import.
> Not happy with either major candidate for prez (or minor candidate. Where are you Ralph Nader?), so I cast my vote as a "write in" for Jack N. Mehoff.
> For Oregon Secretary of State: Benjamin K. Enobi.
> ...


I'm so glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee when I read that. Hey! You got you Sticky Bun and Chocolate Milk avi back! So I'm a little slow with a short attentions span. Sue me.

Edit. I was talking about Doobies post, not cof's. I'm not getting in the middle of any of that today and I just wanted to make that clear. I really should use the quote option more.


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hows it going peoples? Back at work (nights) and bored. Still not going to read this whole thread. But rather just complain how im finally out of bud after like 8 months. LOL. 
Anyone expierenced blackwater fem'd from cali connect? Thinking about doing these or b.c the purps. To be honest, i just want the heaviest yielding strain i can get... dont we all. No actually i want some good quality also. Thanks riu!
Have a good one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

I ALMOST voted Obama, only because Romney is not what America needs in office.
Ever.
But they're both a couple of lyin' sacks of shit.
And I will never vote for the lesser of two evils, because you still end up with evil that way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6mEzgc_ne60]http://youtu.be/6mEzgc_ne60[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

I was brushing up on common Hungarian phrases. Found these very useful ones should any of you ever visit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;G6D1YI-41ao]http://youtu.be/G6D1YI-41ao[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2012)

howdy sixxers. hope everyone is having a great night/morning


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

Good catch Doobie. I didn't catch the connection. Love those guys. 

Hey Bill, how's it going? What's new?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> been looking at ro-man myself.
> trying to convince the missus we need it for our "drinking water"..


Depending on where you live, if there's fluoride in your water, you can make a strong logical argument based on the overwhelming evidence that fluosilic acid is extremely toxic to humans. There are a lot of drugs in city water supplies too. I've seriously considered one even though my city water is excellent quality for these reasons.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I ALMOST voted Obama, only because Romney is not what America needs in office.
> Ever.
> But they're both a couple of lyin' sacks of shit.
> And I will never vote for the lesser of two evils, because you still end up with evil that way.


I've never voted for any 'major party' candidate and don't plan on starting anytime soon. With the electoral college it wouldn't matter if I did anyways. I try to make a difference by voting 3rd party.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gcJV5J2dn4s]http://youtu.be/gcJV5J2dn4s[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The wording in the proposed amendment to Oregon's State Constitution is very lenient.
> It makes no restrictions on growing, and allows anyone with a green thumb to potentially sell their crop to the State of Oregon to be sold in shops.
> Not that I would go that route.
> It just decriminalizes the growing & use of it (not public use), and reduces public use infractions down to a citation & fine (small one, too), with no jail time or court appearance.
> ...


I guess I am just too skeptical and non trusting lol. I never expect a fair legislation.
I hope this is on the level and makes a difference!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2012)

The difference about this is it's an amendment to the State constitution, rather than a law.
I know other decriminalization/legalization proposals have had ambiguous wording, potential additional taxes/fees incurred, or imposed unrealistic limits on people who want to grow for themselves, but this one just allows for anyone (Oregon Resident) aged 21 & older to grow cannabis, to possess it, to consume it, process it, and potentially sell crops to the State of Oregon. And it makes a distinction between hemp and cannabis, and removes all hemp laws from the books.
There are no plant number limits mentioned, or anything negative at all.
Just legalization, with minor civil penalties for open consumption in public places (same as for boozers).


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> The difference about this is it's an amendment to the State constitution, rather than a law.
> I know other decriminalization/legalization proposals have had ambiguous wording, potential additional taxes/fees incurred, or imposed unrealistic limits on people who want to grow for themselves, but this one just allows for anyone (Oregon Resident) aged 21 & older to grow cannabis, to possess it, to consume it, process it, and potentially sell crops to the State of Oregon. And it makes a distinction between hemp and cannabis, and removes all hemp laws from the books.
> There are no plant number limits mentioned, or anything negative at all.
> Just legalization, with minor civil penalties for open consumption in public places (same as for boozers).


Sounds like a winner to me.

If Oregon passes this it might change everything......


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I guess we couldn't avoid going a little bit Po-litical (please emphasis the PO when reading this since a lot of you are A-mericans, lol).

Morning all.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning D, and good night as well.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2012)

Night night, don't let the Spider mites bite!!!


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 6, 2012)

Didnt vote this time. Voted last time for obama. Just couldnt do it again, and def couldnt vote for romney. So i said screw it. Im more concerned on finding a solid outdoor spot for capitalism. Not who's gona fuck me which way. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

did you dash/spoil your vote though or just not vote? they have to know you don'rt want either choice.

when are the results expected in?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2012)

The torture drags on all day and into the late evening (if things go smoothly).
We'll know Tuesday night, or Wednesday morning if we'll be getting screwed with vaseline, or with KY jelly.


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did you dash/spoil your vote though or just not vote? they have to know you don'rt want either choice.
> 
> when are the results expected in?


No i didnt vote at all. I almost did, i think it was last tuesday.. But ended up smkn some tahoe og and chemdog at a friends house and never made it. Haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

shame, they'll never know you didn't want to vote for either of them.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2012)

Well ordering seeds again today and sum jiffy pellets, how many seeds is it per pack from breeders botiuge 
Iv just been for my 6" ducting and few more clips my camera is along there so can't take pic my dryed bud that is lovely like, just cut 2 more down also this morning but with me having loads weed I ain't getting much done except wake n bake and ps3 all day


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yah, shoulda voted... But Ima guess romney is going to win. I have a feeling the democrats did'nt get out and vote enough. And since the republicans did a great job (sarcasm) running the media so i think they'll win.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Well ordering seeds again today and sum jiffy pellets, how many seeds is it per pack from breeders botiuge
> Iv just been for my 6" ducting and few more clips my camera is along there so can't take pic my dryed bud that is lovely like, just cut 2 more down also this morning but with me having loads weed I ain't getting much done except wake n bake and ps3 all day


10 Packs and great freebies 


Fast50 said:


> Yah, shoulda voted... But Ima guess romney is going to win. I have a feeling the democrats did'nt get out and vote enough. And since the republicans did a great job (sarcasm) running the media so i think they'll win.


not the end of the world. Unless Romney gets in


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think Romney has as much of a chance as all that.
Better the devil you know than one you don't.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2012)

Is that 10 seeds of the dippy ellsy fem if possible and with the code fall 50


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

dippy ellsy is reg only for the moment but the code is FALL50 yes. gotta go through the webstore though bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I don't think Romney has as much of a chance as all that.
> Better the devil you know than one you don't.


[video=youtube_share;VKDXpv_hyoo]http://youtu.be/VKDXpv_hyoo[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dippy ellsy is reg only for the moment but the code is FALL50 yes. gotta go through the webstore though bud


Ok think I'm gona order 10 of them and 10 fem seventh heaven from just feminised


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 6, 2012)

some clubs fer da club,a chubby ole powerkush @ 6 wks,peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Ok think I'm gona order 10 of them and 10 fem seventh heaven from just feminised


check your mail fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

sixstring2112 said:


> some clubs fer da club,a chubby ole powerkush @ 6 wks,peace


some fine towers there six !


----------



## errb (Nov 6, 2012)

morning guys, tall ladies six!! Hows everyone today? 

E.


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 6, 2012)

Mornin y'all! Have a quick question hopefully I can get a bit of help with. I've got a jack herer I've been holding onto for some time. The genetics are killer and I have nothing but amazing things to say about them... Well. Except for something I've caused. M location ended up in some extremely hot weather recently and the ladies were punished with over 3 weeks of fluctuating temps in the mid 90s up to the hundreds. The plant in question has been in flowering for almost 15 weeks and I'm assuming the heat stress really had something to do with this. Should I cut her now and just ensure my next clones don't get over stressed, or let it keep going and see what happens. Trichs are about 5% clear, 90% cloudy, 5% amber. Pic up shortly


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, order my seeds






Got My seeds bx1 dog, and Sour cherry, Smelly cherry, Qrazy quake. Thanks guys for my strains. Can't wait for them to get shipped to Cali






Pics of my grow in work


----------



## errb (Nov 6, 2012)

no mold?

E.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 6, 2012)

errb said:


> no mold?
> 
> E.


???????????


----------



## errb (Nov 6, 2012)

sorry cali i was responding to that guy who posted before you.. we must have posted at the exact same time! 

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

I"m so confused? Isn't there only one day for voting in the entire USA? That would be today, unless I'm really missing something. So, if one still wanted to vote, today would be the one and only day to do it.

Sixstring and 209 bringing the heat this morn. Nice fellas. Looking forward to what you do with those seeds 209.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2012)

DoomsDay said:


> Mornin y'all! Have a quick question hopefully I can get a bit of help with. I've got a jack herer I've been holding onto for some time. The genetics are killer and I have nothing but amazing things to say about them... Well. Except for something I've caused. M location ended up in some extremely hot weather recently and the ladies were punished with over 3 weeks of fluctuating temps in the mid 90s up to the hundreds. The plant in question has been in flowering for almost 15 weeks and I'm assuming the heat stress really had something to do with this. Should I cut her now and just ensure my next clones don't get over stressed, or let it keep going and see what happens. Trichs are about 5% clear, 90% cloudy, 5% amber. Pic up shortly


I would harvest, she's past her prime. Sativa's usually don't amber.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^ I agree with cof. Cut her down.


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I thought I took a pic of her after a bit of defoliation this morni but I guess not. I just fear the worst as I had 4 more of he same strain flowering at the same time and I cut them about 3 weeks ago. Ended up smelling like fresh cut grass and now I have oz's and oz's of the stuff that smells like it came out of a lawn mower bag. I will get some pics tonight up after the chop I guess. Thanks for the words of wisdom.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2012)

Guy's selling a phone for $280 and posts, text me. 

Will you take $250 I text. 

Sure, I'll do that, he texts.

Great. See you in an hour. 


Just now....Sorry to do this to you but I found someone who'll give $270. 


This just goes to show how much honor and integrity is worth to some people. Good thing text doesn't put a face to them.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok don sorted I have mailed back


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 6, 2012)

http://breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/index.php?route=checkout/success
wow $200, in seeds for $47


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL... I see it different duchie. If you wanted that phone, you would have offered $280. If I was that guy I'd have thought you were looking for a deal, ie a phone for $250, not my phone. And I'll give you a deal, till a better one comes along. EDIT: However I would have made this clear when responding like "sure, i'll do that, unless i get offered more"

Are you buying a $300 phone for europe? They'll sell you a nice one there for 50 pounds.

EDIT 2: On second thought. Fuck that guy. That's not cool. (lol... sometimes it takes me a min)

NICE DEAL 209!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm looking at my bill statement??and it says I paid $90, but I only paid $47??wtf! Better for me !!!!


ProductModelQuantityPriceTotalQrazy QuakeQrazyQuake1$40.66$40.66Smelly CherrySmellyCherry1$40.66$40.66Sour CherrySour Cherry1$40.66$40.66BX1 DogBX1 Dog1$40.66$40.66*Sub-Total:*$162.65 *World Post - Standard (Weight: 0.10kg):*$9.19 *Coupon(FALL50):*$-81.33 *Total:*$90.52 
Please reply to this email if you have any questions.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... I see it different duchie. If you wanted that phone, you would have offered $280. If I was that guy I'd have thought you were looking for a deal, ie a phone for $250, not my phone. And I'll give you a deal, till a better one comes along. EDIT: However I would have made this clear when responding like "sure, i'll do that, unless i get offered more"
> 
> Are you buying a $300 phone for europe? They'll sell you a nice one there for 50 pounds.
> 
> ...


Lol, i understand the guy, but he should have made it known first come first serve, so in that case . fuck him.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

I sold a turkey on craigslist for $5. Said first one to get here gets it. It was a race for cheap turkey.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol a turkey? i usually end up selling game \s, reptiles and dogs. sold a sewing machine last week, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know. I'm old school. When a guy makes you an offer, that's the time to think about whether to take the offer or wait for something better, not fuck around with people. If he would have told me, unless a better deal comes along, I would have told him to have a nice day. He texted me back giving me the opportunity to match it. I told him like I said here, my integrity is worth more than $20 and I don't play games. I call it being Stand Up.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jig, my wife needs a new phone and is not fussy so I was going to pass over mine and get a newer one for me. Never thought of buying one over there though.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Guy's selling a phone for $280 and posts, text me.
> 
> Will you take $250 I text.
> 
> ...


A guy did the same thing to me 2 months ago about a weight bench and weights,.
I was like really you are gonna back out for $10 more??
Oh well, what can you do?

This morning a guy cut me off then slammed on brakes to avoid hitting car in front almost causing me to hit him.
I honk and he calls me an asshole!! What gives?
Good thing I turned a new leaf and no longer beat up ppl on the road..........


Oh and speaking of phones, my daughter needs a new one now as well.
Her phone was stolen out of her p.e. locker at school y-day.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

lmao, no longer? the craziest place i've been in a fight was inside wal-mart. i no longer do that either.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmao, no longer? the craziest place i've been in a fight was inside wal-mart. i no longer do that either.


Ive gotten into trouble with my temper.
Ill still take care of business if something important happens, but not for driving annoyances unless his obvious lack of respect for me and the road caused me to wreck, then he is DONE!!
I was all set to beat this guy up once and it turned out to be a female, and she was super scared when I cane up to her...
I decided then to try to lower my BP and to be a chill driver.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2012)

Can't wait for my dog and dippy ellsy! Still need to got set the tent with new shade but rain and bongs stopped me the day


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 6, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Can't wait for *my dog* and dippy ellsy! Still need to got set the tent with new shade but rain and bongs stopped me the day


 ALL Dogs of the world unite! [video=youtube;szkmivRWegU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szkmivRWegU[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2012)

New room pics adding 2860 watts yes those are t-5's going back where I started


Money is tight so I used the hood cardboard for insulation

Bud room pics




Veg Room Pics


----------



## errb (Nov 6, 2012)

great looking set up you have there hemlock! starting over again? by the looks of things those ladies have been trimmed and ready for harvest. if so what is your next move?

E.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2012)

errb said:


> great looking set up you have there hemlock! starting over again? by the looks of things those ladies have been trimmed and ready for harvest. if so what is your next move?
> 
> E.[/QUOtw
> 
> ...


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice Hemlock. And roomy!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> errb said:
> 
> 
> > great looking set up you have there hemlock! starting over again? by the looks of things those ladies have been trimmed and ready for harvest. if so what is your next move?
> ...


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 6, 2012)

at what temp do they turn colour, i know not every strain does it but if i was to try and force it what temp am i looking at?? celcius only please


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> at what temp do they turn colour, i know not every strain does it but if i was to try and force it what temp am i looking at?? celcius only please


Well for me its a 12-17 degree temp change a night. And seems like the caseyband in the BMF always gives ya a little purple.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Very nice Hemlock. And roomy!





209 Cali closet grower said:


> Hemlock said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

Colorado passes law to allow people over the age of 21 to legally use marijuana for recreational use. They can posses up to an ounce. And everyone over the age of 21 can grow up to 6 plants in a secure area.

http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20121106/NEWS11/121106007/Colorado-voters-pass-pot-legalization-Amendment-64?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2012)

And it begins. This is a good day. Just in time for a celebration. Congrats Colorado brothers and sisters!


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a very good sign! No comment on anything further political because that's not what this thread is for. Remember that lady I asked if I should cut and explained the heat stress? Well I took a few of her just before chop. She is the smaller of the two. The other is another heat stressed nyc diesel


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2012)

DoomsDay said:


> View attachment 2401459View attachment 2401467This is a very good sign! No comment on anything further political because that's not what this thread is for. Remember that lady I asked if I should cut and explained the heat stress? Well I took a few of her just before chop. She is the smaller of the two. The other is another heat stressed nyc diesel


That plant looks great even if it was stressed.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That plant looks great even if it was stressed.


 I'd say. Very nice. So it looks like Washington too eh?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2012)

Up ready to hit byker


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

Bon Iver concert was brilliant last night. Mrs DST was a very happy little camper, she didn't want it to end! Top band!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

I forgot to add about the concert, people of today are bloody morons. So the wife and I are not really the type to jump around in the mosh pit, lol, so we normally find a seat somewhere and put our zimmers to the side Looking across the whole crowd, at every song there was a sea of screens lit up and pointed at the stage. Now I understand that as I have done it before (the sound quality is just rubbish when you do it, so once is about all I tried). So I give people the benefit of the doubt with regards to phone usage for that reason. However what I totally do NOT forgive, is checking your Facebook while at a concert. A women in front of us was constantly on it. My wife said, I just saw a picture she has posted up of the concert on Facebook, at that point we were merry on the "vino collapso" and just couldn't help having a good old giggle. Then the guy next to me started checking his bank account. I wasn't looking, but again, Mrs Nosey parker DST said he had spent 23 euros.....come on tae fukk people, what's thye Hampden Roar with peeps these days. Rant over.

EDIT: Oh, and it continued on the metro home with people showing each other pics they had taken of the concert. "yesh, and there is a stage with lightsh, and very tiny peoplsh, yesh! BORE OFF YA COCKS!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

loving the setup hemlock man, the missus was like i recognise that place  sour cherry looks effin mouth watering pal.


----------



## purpslovindude (Nov 7, 2012)

Heres the progress so far. They are 26-28 days old as of today, 4 more days and they get switched into flower!!!! Super Stoked!!!!! Please feel free to comment!!! Good or Bad!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

I would say GOOD bru. Happy healthy plants looking ready to burst into bloom.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

just set one end of the fan up to cooltube is it better to have the fan sucking from the side the bulb screws in or the other end of bulb or does it matter il do a few tests like see whats better, off to get my dog and dippy ellsy seeds now


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

i would have mine set up the other way from the pic Bud, looks like there would be less bend in the ducting. Plus I would have the filter attached to the other end of the light so that the exhaust going out has filter air in it. But that depends on your set up and smell factor. Conflicting evidence of whther you should be a Blower or a sucker where bulbs and airflow are concerned.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 7, 2012)

just adding to what d said, that carbon filter looks tiny and incompatable with the fan u have. if ur gonna run dog and de, id think about getting a bigger filter to attch to the other side of your hood because them gonna stink.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

DST said:


> i would have mine set up the other way from the pic Bud, looks like there would be less bend in the ducting. Plus I would have the filter attached to the other end of the light so that the exhaust going out has filter air in it. But that depends on your set up and smell factor. Conflicting evidence of whther you should be a Blower or a sucker where bulbs and airflow are concerned.


ok i only put it that way as there is a 5" hole bottom of tent on that side i was gona rig it to so it was coming straight from room tent is in through light and out top to the window untill the smell started then rig it up other way to a filter

amcheesier i have been looking at a 6" refillable carbon filter that is 50cm long i think its a bit dry there in tent while a went to pick seeds up of don


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 7, 2012)

when u say dry do u mean the humidity is low??? because that will go up when u got plants in and start watering. a 6'' filter should serve you well. and to setup i would bolt the fan to the filter then fan to cooltube so it blows through and duct out the other side. but as dst said some people blow some suck, and also u could be limited for space doing it that way.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> when u say dry do u mean the humidity is low??? because that will go up when u got plants in and start watering. a 6'' filter should serve you well. and to setup i would bolt the fan to the filter then fan to cooltube so it blows through and duct out the other side. but as dst said some people blow some suck, and also u could be limited for space doing it that way.


Yes I ment humidity, I have a humidifier aswell like. I have 3 6" fans I could hook 1 to a filter and run the cooltube on another


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 7, 2012)

yeah dont worry bout that too much it will rise when you have plants in. and if u have 3 6'' fans ur sorted pal. one to the cooltube and one to the filter. vent the cool tube through the lower port and have the fan filter in the top corner it will help eliminate any hot air rising aswell as the smell. or you could get a 6'' oblique junction and port them through the same hole at top.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

Quite technical that sounds lol, il be back along in morning trying things I know 1 my fans has 3 settings I will go tomoz change end on ducting try it for 18 hour day then try new things as I go, waiting on peat pellets before I start to germinate seeds


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 7, 2012)

its not technical its straight foward mate. the oblique junction is just a y shape junction goes 2-1. must be nice a toasty warm in your house too 25 degrees without the light on propaly a good thing you have a cooltube and sepearte fans. good things to come mate, wait till january when its really stinking.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

No that was with light on and cooltube and fan running just for an hour a nipped out to meet don, the radiator off and windows shut. I will do a full day test tomorow once I change sides on ducting.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 7, 2012)

sounds like your gonna be fine thats a nice comfortable temp for them. what light u germinating under? a 600 is a bit much for the first couple weeks, untill they start vegging. nice setup though mate.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> sounds like your gonna be fine thats a nice comfortable temp for them. what light u germinating under? a 600 is a bit much for the first couple weeks, untill they start vegging. nice setup though mate.


That's is 400mh in my dimmable ballast am gona buy a 600 sont to flower


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

that reminds me amcheesier, best go and check on those seedlings under my 600


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

Freebie seed packs for the cup, with a little button bage included!






Peace, DST


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That plant looks great even if it was stressed.


Thank you much man. Hope to have a few up of the cab pretty soon to show off the different strains to y'all.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Freebie seed packs for the cup, with a little button bage included!
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272-albums-fall-2012-picture2
> 401685-img-8879.jpg
> 
> Peace, DST


Lucky mofo ..I never get free seeds 

Oh and congrats to those in colorodo & Washington 
Hopefully marijuana being legal on a federal level starts here with these two states


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Lucky mofo ..I never get free seeds


Just place an order with *Breeders Boutique*, who is having a 50% off sale
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
sale code is FALL50


cof


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooray for WA and CO. I watched the Governor of Colorado try to downplay it on the news last night saying it was more of a decrim measure than full legalization... I was yelling "bullshit motherfucker" at the television lol.

Day 18


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

It is a bright and lovely day. 

Nice plants guys.


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

Top notch stumpjumper, looking great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

from green to black and white?! lol either way looks like a tidy op you've got going man


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Just place an order with *Breeders Boutique*, who is having a 50% off sale
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> sale code is FALL50
> 
> ...


What freebies does bb do with their orders?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2012)

I think one of them is casey jones-a wonderful smoke.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

allsorts of stuff, experimental new crosses generally.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 7, 2012)

lol, and I get free seeds!!!!!!!!! from a already killer price right now.Well shit


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

Yh was just on bb's site, what a sale!!! But just wondered what the freebies were. Gonna order some psycho killer or engineers dream!! Hmmm, decisions. Fuck it might get both. Lol. Because they come from Holland, how long do they take to get to the uk, standard post?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

usually a few days to a week.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I think one of them is casey jones-a wonderful smoke.
> 
> 
> cof


 I'm growing a couple of these right now.

















The Thrips are mine, not BB's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

..........


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 7, 2012)

So at bb. Is 1 quanity 1 seed for 25 euros?


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

Aye, but it's nearly as big as yer head, so it's worth it, lol....

10 per pack it is.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 7, 2012)

Use The Force, Don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

lmao they aren't that stingey no. 10 packs


----------



## Fast50 (Nov 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye, but it's nearly as big as yer head, so it's worth it, lol....
> 
> 10 per pack it is.


Hahahaha. Na, i was trippin. I thought about it for a minute and realized once again im a dumbass. $50 or less was a good price for 10 pcs.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

Is that how my pics are showing to you guys?


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Is that how my pics are showing to you guys?


They weren't working but I can care them now .. those nugs look pretty dense


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah good. I know what happened. Won't happen again. 

This run I only trimmed the lower branches when I transplanted last and then let them go. I'm pretty sure if I would have trimmed these girls up a bit more they would have produced better top buds but I just wanted to let these girls go and see what they did. I can read info and look at pics all day but sometimes I just have to see things and experience them myself. Can't wait to start my next grow. Don't know what it's going to be yet but I'm pretty sure I'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm growing a couple of these right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love seeing a plants buds go round a stalk like that. jack and the beanstalk esque


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 7, 2012)

I can see them now, duchie. 
Casey Jones is good stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

Stairway to Heaven


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

Casey jones, physco killer, dippy ellsy and og dog...... Can't wait to start them jiffy pellets on way will be ordering 10 11ltr wilma pots to put 9 og dog in my tent since they the fem ones then il keep the regs in my 3x3 to find the females


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Casey jones, physco killer, dippy ellsy and og dog...... Can't wait to start them jiffy pellets on way will be ordering 10 11ltr wilma pots to put 9 og dog in my tent since they the fem ones then il keep the regs in my 3x3 to find the females


I think you're in for a lot of good times.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

budolskie said:


> just set one end of the fan up to cooltube is it better to have the fan sucking from the side the bulb screws in or the other end of bulb or does it matter il do a few tests like see whats better, off to get my dog and dippy ellsy seeds now


If I had a choice I would filter b4 light.
My setup has light open, and the glass needs cleaning all the time.


----------



## errb (Nov 7, 2012)

hello everyone, congrats on the laws being passed in colorado and washington! hopefully the rest of North America follows through with it.
and may i say that it is awesome to see bud pics up. that sour cherry looks delicious Hemlock! 

E.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> If I had a choice I would filter b4 light.
> My setup has light open, and the glass needs cleaning all the time.


Will it not shorten the life of my filter tho cos it ain't really needed it veg I'm not bothered about cleaning it every time I check them


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

it's as good as hearing the Mayor of Amsterdam has said he won't implement the weed pass or ban tourists from coffeeshops, yah!!!!

hopefully other states and countries will follow suit, it's a great day for these place I think.


errb said:


> hello everyone, congrats on the laws being passed in colorado and washington! hopefully the rest of North America follows through with it.
> and may i say that it is awesome to see bud pics up. that sour cherry looks delicious Hemlock!
> 
> E.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2012)

So the day has come, got the cyber back on, first run in months finnishing off, and smoking my own YEE HAA.Got some mean pics to fire up, cam no handy atm and still to shoot my dogs, so ill put the show on at weekend.Hope alls good, shout out to all the east coasters in USA after that beastie storm! Hope your all holding out!Well, Im off to enjoy somemore cindy99 x Nev Haze, dankest weed Ive had, too strong to compare wi thee DOGLaters guysCinders


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome back to cyberland. We've missed you. Looking forward to the pics.



Cindyguygrower said:


> So the day has come, got the cyber back on, first run in months finnishing off, and smoking my own YEE HAA.Got some mean pics to fire up, cam no handy atm and still to shoot my dogs, so ill put the show on at weekend.Hope alls good, shout out to all the east coasters in USA after that beastie storm! Hope your all holding out!Well, Im off to enjoy somemore cindy99 x Nev Haze, dankest weed Ive had, too strong to compare wi thee DOGLaters guysCinders


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So the day has come, got the cyber back on, first run in months finnishing off, and smoking my own YEE HAA.Got some mean pics to fire up, cam no handy atm and still to shoot my dogs, so ill put the show on at weekend.Hope alls good, shout out to all the east coasters in USA after that beastie storm! Hope your all holding out!Well, Im off to enjoy somemore cindy99 x Nev Haze, dankest weed Ive had, too strong to compare wi thee DOGLaters guysCinders


Welcome back, now post some pics!


----------



## errb (Nov 7, 2012)

stronger then DOG! oh man, i gotta see this. the anticipation builds.. 

E.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheers folks, but Im on phone! Had a b/day and the Mrs took control of it. Ive got a few stored and a few to take. Trust Me Ive berm waiting to get back in the community and going to bring the pRon asapCgg


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Will it not shorten the life of my filter tho cos it ain't really needed it veg I'm not bothered about cleaning it every time I check them


It might, maybe replacing pre-filter more often might help.
I am no help with this, so dont base decision on my input alone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

back in the saddle then cowboy! good ta see ya cinders lad.stronger than the dog. sweet jesus


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok, mabe no the Dog, but a fine job cramming all the Nev's traits into an early finnisher thst holds alot more! Deff one for keeping around. But.........Ive 2 dogs about to come down, from the pips my keeper gave up last time I ran her. Still got the goint, and these lips are putting out carbon coppies like u said man, the nuggets would smash windows!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2012)

Still got original mum, no goint! Daft phones doing my nut, and theyr from the pips no lips lol


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys, man I miss this place. Read a page or two...and looked at the pics, sigh, did I mention I miss this place? So the big question now is how does the federal government respond to colorado and washington? If the feds leave the states well enough alone and let the will of the people there be implemented, it's only a matter of time until other states follow the revenue trail from the tax dollars generated and finally the pot heads can openly come out of the closet and won't we all be stunned to find out just how many pot heads there really are in america.

Happy growing guys. My goal if I don't go to the big house is to move to colorado in a couple of years and garden in my retirement. Trial for the criminal is around the corner. First hearing is the fifteenth, I'm nervous as hell.


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2012)

Heads Up said:


> Hi guys, man I miss this place. Read a page or two...and looked at the pics, sigh, did I mention I miss this place? So the big question now is how does the federal government respond to colorado and washington? If the feds leave the states well enough alone and let the will of the people there be implemented, it's only a matter of time until other states follow the revenue trail from the tax dollars generated and finally the pot heads can openly come out of the closet and won't we all be stunned to find out just how many pot heads there really are in america.
> 
> Happy growing guys. My goal if I don't go to the big house is to move to colorado in a couple of years and garden in my retirement. Trial for the criminal is around the corner. First hearing is the fifteenth, I'm nervous as hell.


im pullin for you heads up.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2012)

Heads Up

Thanks for checking in. I was wondering about you.
I hope you have a good lawyer. If so, let him worry about it.


cof


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. cof, I do have a good lawyer, she thinks I'll beat the criminal part and she also keeps telling me there is no way I'll lose my house but that is still up in the air. I'll believe it all when the house is mine again and i'm not sitting in prison and have no probation hanging over my head. Not to mention how a pot conviction can fuck up my life in other ways, like not being able to vote.

Thank you cof, you are a man of honor in my eyes.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

Heads Up. Good to hear from you. I to was thinking about you the other day. I have a story to tell you that may lift your spirits a bit but I'll have to PM you. Do you still have the same email?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah fuck it, I'll tell it now. 

Over two years ago, my brother in law and my sister, mostly my brother in law, were busted growing weed outdoors. Basically, a friend who my brother in law was helping out by showing him what he learned online, basically the same way we do, got caught and to get out of his jam he whore a wire to my sisters home looking for weed and offering to pay for it out of the norm. Needless to say they were busted and charged. Up until now I was looking at being in Amsterdam while they were at their first hearing and likely hearing sentences too, up until the other day when I learned that prosecuting attorneys are giving them both a deal with only short probation for both. You guys couldn't imagine the thought of my sister in prison, never mind the nicest brother in law a man could have, and this news is just so sweet for me right now. I've never said anything on here because of the sensitivity of it but I don't think I have to be too concerned/paranoid now. 

Heads up, I hope that time has been on your side and that what is starting to happen has an affect on how people are thinking and that it will be the salvation you need right now.


----------



## errb (Nov 7, 2012)

heads up, i relativly new to RIU but you have my best wishes in your case! I'm sure that the same feeling would be coming from all of us here infact. good luck sir!

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2012)

Heads Up

We wish you the best of luck.
One bit of advice...don't flip off the prosecuter....or the judge.


cof


----------



## Trousers (Nov 7, 2012)

I live in the greatest state in the Union! (WA is not bad either)







I can double my plant count if I want.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

How does it feel to just freely post that now Trousers?


----------



## Trousers (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a med card, but this is much better. This is basically my dream for nearly 30 years. 

While it is not really legalization, it is a fucking great start. 


Anyone over 21 can grow up to 6 mature plants in their home and keep all the buds they produce at home.
(You can only have an ounce in public and can not use it in public)

That is close enough.
It is also a big middle finger to the federal government.
The supreme court is being forced to hear arguments about taking marijuana off schedule one. 

It is happening. 

the healing of the nation...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

Makes me tear up a bit. I'm so proud.


----------



## SahTiva (Nov 7, 2012)

OMG guys my fucking state just legalized go team!!!!! heres an update just because sorry for the double so soon but heres what those bitches look like shoved into my cab... good times!


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 7, 2012)

What up guys! Everything is looking amazing in here ^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

edit: Sahtiva I notice your clip fan is attached horizontally instead of vertically... how'd you do that? Another attachment?


----------



## SahTiva (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont understand the question and I dont want to flood the thread with pics so I'll pm you a pic of it, 

I think i get what you're asking but it just came like that from wallfart for like 15bucks I think.


Edit: http://www.amazon.com/Massey-Personal-Electric-Speed-Clip/dp/B0052GKPLG


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

Someone should make a sticker out of that and go around taking pictures. Hehe.... What a fun day this was.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

I love the 600 pic on the Academy sign!!


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 7, 2012)

academy sign by far the funniest shit ive seen in a while. here is my addition to the pRon collection.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, sorry I havent been around, but busy with work and shit. Here are some pr0n shotz! 

Brotha Duch, the NHL is FUCKED!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 7, 2012)

SahTiva said:


> I dont understand the question and I dont want to flood the thread with pics so I'll pm you a pic of it,
> 
> I think i get what you're asking but it just came like that from wallfart for like 15bucks I think.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. I think I got it figured out.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2012)

FM..That's what I've been trying to tell you!! lol You see? It's not bothering me one bit since I've already broke the habit. 

Good to see you man. I see your still growing those big Lollipops. 


Hey Bobo. How's fatherhood treating you?


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy Thursday to the 600, Happy Anniversary to me and Mrs D.....not sure what sort of day it will be since my wife got home from work at 8am this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

happy anniversary D n Mrs D! don't get too stoned by the time your lass wakes or there'll be words lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

Cheers lad....she knows I am a stoner, but does appreciate it when I don't reak of dank, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm still waiting for "Eau de Dog" cologne to make it to the market.

Happy Anniversary to you & Mrs. DST!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 8, 2012)

well set the ducting upto other side of cooltube, no filter attached and gona do an 18hour test, it was 15c in there when i opend tent before thats with no radiator on in the room and windows closed.
i put light on and reset hygro meter at 17c and 64%rh

heres is wha ti have drying off 2 other the plants that were done and still got this one as not ready yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

trick is being a stoner and still getting shit done. balance is key imo.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

On that note, best get my shit together then....


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs D! Hope you have a great day. 

Off to bed. Catch ya's all later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

DST said:


> On that note, best get my shit together then....


tulips, chocolates? out for dinner? rose petals round the floor maybe fan leaves knowing you lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

haha, I wouldn't risk getting a left to the chin with fan leaves. We are going out for dinner when we have time, to our fave fish place. "vis en de schelde". This weekend is actually a friends birthday bash, so will probably be after the cup now.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 8, 2012)

my anti virus has been blocking malicious java script everytime i open a page here at riu for the past couple days anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> trick is being a stoner and still getting shit done. balance is key imo.



Tis the Key Don. Well said mate. you gotta kinda shrug off the stone and get things done.

I normally don't say much bout nutes and such. But I been doing this TLO gardening. fukin plants love it. 
Its about using teas and all organic. Man they just GO GO GO.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2012)

Been a while since I did a video update:

All plants are Extrema.

[video=youtube_share;HS_W6MtS5g8]http://youtu.be/HS_W6MtS5g8[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

don't get me wrong i can procrastinate with the best of them, but when shits gotta be done it's gotta be done. all i can say is I thank the good lord for visine some days 

always wondered about the tea's i saw a video of a guy who brewed his own for use on veggies and they were monstrous like unnaturally ( yet natural ironically ) large i'll see if i can dig it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Uj4FL0u1wvg]http://youtu.be/Uj4FL0u1wvg[/video]
.........................


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2012)

I use ZHO
molasses
if in Veg Mexican Bat Guano
if in bloom after the first 3 weeks i use Indonesian bat guano
aquashield

I alternate between mycos and ZHO you cannot mix the two ZHO will eat the mycos in water but not in the soil


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Heads Up. Good to hear from you. I to was thinking about you the other day. I have a story to tell you that may lift your spirits a bit but I'll have to PM you. Do you still have the same email?


Duchie, you can get an email address for me from DST, I'm all for having my spirits lifted. Thanks.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

Glorious indeed Doobs. Loved the intro 


DoobieBrother said:


> Been a while since I did a video update:
> 
> All plants are Extrema.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;HS_W6MtS5g8]http://youtu.be/HS_W6MtS5g8[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

done......


Heads Up said:


> Duchie, you can get an email address for me from DST, I'm all for having my spirits lifted. Thanks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [video=youtube_share;Uj4FL0u1wvg]http://youtu.be/Uj4FL0u1wvg[/video]
> .........................


That's about 35 miles from where I grew up.
Genetics plays a huge part, as always.
The strains of veggies being grown have been selectively bred to thrive in Alaska's summer climate, or they come from countries on similar latitudes.
They just didn't mention it in the video.

But was a cool one to watch!
Almost makes me homesick.
Except that in a couple of months it will potentially be -20f there.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 8, 2012)

ur video is really mezmerizing doobiebrother and your accent is so sexy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's about 35 miles from where I grew up.
> Genetics plays a huge part, as always.
> The strains of veggies being grown have been selectively bred to thrive in Alaska's summer climate, or they come from countries on similar latitudes.
> They just didn't mention it in the video.
> ...



hahah no shit, it's a small world eh. just this week i met budolski who lives about 10 mins walk from my work lol. and screw -28c or -20f that's just crazy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm going to be re-innoculating my plant's soil in the next day.
Picked up something other than Mykos from Xtreme Gardening.
This other stuff is called Soluble Root Zone and has a more complete mix of beneficials than the Mykos.
Don't want the soil petering out halfway through flowering in a few weeks.
I had left over room this current grow, so the next batch of plants is going to be vegged longer, and topped more than once to get them to bush out as much as possible so I can fill up my little grow closet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh, forgot to mention, the little ditty I used is part of a different song I'm working on.
It was actually just an 8-bar loop for the bass & synth, and the drums were the only thing not totally repeating.
Not sure how long it will take to finish, as I'm re-working the lyrics to tighten it up as I work on the instrumentals.
I'm about two-thirds the way done with editing the lyrics, then I have to learn them inside & out before I even attempt to record them.
Making progress, though.


(*teaser):

"_my weed 
__tastes better than yours,_
_Yeah, _
_it's a natural fact_

_your weed _
_just tastes all wack_
_makes you cough & hack_
_and don't do jack._

_Don't want none of that_

_My smoke_
_is as smooth as silk_
_It's as sweet as honey_
_worth twice the money _

_it's got it goin' on_

_Like a super collider_
_or a magnetron_"

etc., etc., etc.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, the little ditty I used is part of a different song I'm working on.
> It was actually just an 8-bar loop for the bass & synth, and the drums were the only thing not totally repeating.
> Not sure how long it will take to finish, as I'm re-working the lyrics to tighten it up as I work on the instrumentals.
> I'm about two-thirds the way done with editing the lyrics, then I have to learn them inside & out before I even attempt to record them.
> ...


Lol, you're getting there. gonna do a vid?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;uNEF9s-J7pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=uNEF9s-J7pk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, you're getting there. gonna do a vid?


I'm hoping to. 
Probably have a few more go-throughs to make it tight.
(I just finished another round of editing)

But I plan on being done with it well before my next crop is harvested & ready, so will be taking video footage of it as it grows so I'll have good stuff to work with.
Then, after it's dry, I'll record the rest so I'll have some buds & spliffs & bong rips to add to the ambiance.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 8, 2012)

whats up guys little update screen filling in a bit now there about 2 and half weeks 12. 3 pk's going natural still not showing sex and a few of the kids. the pk's are throwing out some big arse fans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

elephant hands on that PK man. nice


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 8, 2012)

these pk's are quiet different looking to my last one. the biggest one of the 4 in there i thought would deffo be male showed sex within a couple days and turned out female she is under the scrog. but the 3 on the side been in 2 and a half weeks and nothing yet. the one under the screen smells lemony, give a couple more weeks to really stink up. there seems to be 2 different phenos out the 3 on the side aswell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

Man that lemon one will be excellent if its anything like westys. My fave smoke of all time


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Had a puff of the LEM p k with d in its early stages, and I keep a cut off the las SLH. But the pk was more full bodied a great smoke for day or night


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 8, 2012)

What is wrong with people woke up to a email on my phone asking if I would ship a 4 foot tall mom I have for sale...ya let me get right on that


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 8, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> What is wrong with people woke up to a email on my phone asking if I would ship a 4 foot tall mom I have for sale...ya let me get right on that


lol, got 2 to ship to ca?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 8, 2012)

Well that time again, loading the chilla for the last time the night then gona lie in bed watch sum more of the shield proper hooked to them


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 8, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, got 2 to ship to ca?


No only few hours away from my house and Ime in Cali near sac they wanted it shipped to modesto area


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 8, 2012)

That's comedy. Some people just don't put their thinking caps on in the mornings.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 8, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> No only few hours away from my house and Ime in Cali near sac they wanted it shipped to modesto area


I was j/k. If they want them, they will drive there


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 8, 2012)

That's what I wanted to say but I didn't reply figured he was a dumb ass if he already asked that question


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> That's what I wanted to say but I didn't reply figured he was a dumb ass if he already asked that question


The weird thing is that Modesto/Stockton is where all the moms/clones are anyway....


----------



## budolskie (Nov 8, 2012)

Off to put more mOney in bank for a thermostatic green house heater and pots I will along there in couple hours see how the first night went with just light and extaction on, with no radiator on or window open


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2012)

Dippy Ellsy's from *Breeders Boutique*

day 38




day 33




day 29




peace
cof


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice cof, elegant looking lady.

I just got up as well and thought, Method is selling his Mum, and she is only 4 foot tall...is that the sort of thing that goes on over there, lol. Then I realised you were talking about a weed mother, it is riu after all


method2mymadness said:


> What is wrong with people woke up to a email on my phone asking if I would ship a 4 foot tall mom I have for sale...ya let me get right on that


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

whats happening guys? not a happy bunny this morning, just been to let the cat out and found my wheelie bin melted to the footpath outside the door, and my the front door lock been sprayed with spray adhesive for the second time in a year. if i didnt know better i would of thought someone has a vendetta against me!!! lol. anyway just so happens my neighbour seen the little fuckers earlier in the night trying to take the bin and fucked them off. so tonight the crazy man a cometh, they gone pissed me off to often. time to turn the tables see how they like it.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

melted wheelie bin...not sure what's worse, that or having to stamp out shit that's on fire on yer doorstep, lol. Let the battle commence AM!!!!

edit: the wee yins around me are always pressing my door bell, makes me a tad para that thing continually going off, but what to do, kids will be kids....melting whellie bins does require retribution though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

lovely stuff cof, deffo has that pistil structure of the clone onlies. bet she's kicking off a right old pen and ink eh?

Amcheesier, what's your preferred method of revenge?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

A few bits and bobs.

Engineers Dreams younglings, including one I supercropped on the light when taking them out, lol. (EDIT 100% germ rate)











From the flower cab:





















New strain for Breeders Boutique...Blue Pit Deep Blue male (Jake Blues) x DOG kush. (EDIT 100% germ rate)





One that stands out





Tulips and romantic dinner with home made food and bubbles for Mrs D.......











Peace and happy weekend Club 600.

DST


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

its just a pitty there not a couple years older because id just kick fuck out of them. but im a man with a plan, i might post a vid of the bonfire celebrations later.

don my preffered method includes airbomb repeaters taped to windows and there prized motorbikes going up in smoke in the shed in the back garden and maybe light there wheelie bin up just for the sheer hell of it.
hypothetically speaking of coarse


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

looking good as always mr dst, the reveging doesent seemed to have bothered them too much... and an old romantic at heart i see, looks like your in for a night of passion.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

old enough to drive a motorbike old enough for a good hiding imho. offer them on two at a time if you think it's a bit unfair. hypothetically of course

@ DST, my eyes deceive me, sure i can see 6 or 7 there not 5. you old smoothie you!


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a great night AM.

Yeh, the reveg has made them look wierd but the colas are still pretty nice.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

There's only 5 god dammit!!!!!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> old enough to drive a motorbike old enough for a good hiding imho. offer them on two at a time if you think it's a bit unfair. hypothetically of course
> 
> @ DST, my eyes deceive me, sure i can see 6 or 7 there not 5. you old smoothie you!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

don that would normally be the only option but im getting too old to be sitting in prison cells, cant be fucked with it anymore. got my youngens to think about aswell. i will just have to stoop to there level and show them how its really done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

friday pr0n4g3

View attachment 2403975View attachment 2403977View attachment 2403978View attachment 2403979View attachment 2403981View attachment 2403980


----------



## errb (Nov 9, 2012)

ahh the bud pron in the morning.. nothing better to wake up to. hope everyone is well and thier ladies are healthy. DST that romantic dinner looks well thought out. good job sir!

E.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 9, 2012)

lol got smoked out (lol 4;20 am) and watched this [video=youtube;Ht6G1WqT9J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht6G1WqT9J4[/video]


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;57ta7mkgrOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57ta7mkgrOU[/video]

kermit and the dog lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 9, 2012)

................


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's a tune about the write-in candidate I voted for to be Oregon's Commissioner of Labor & Industry: John Henry
(he wins in the songs, but he didn't win the election)
[video=youtube_share;xxReOxRwS-g]http://youtu.be/xxReOxRwS-g[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

Dude, wtf? I pressed play on the bill cosby video.... while the little 'waiting' thing circling in the middle was going I pressed the down arrow on my keyboard. Apparently whenever that little circle thingy is in the middle of the screen, you can press the down or up arrow and start a game of snake. Trip out.

EDIT: Oh yeah,... AM, have fun with that. Unleash the beast!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2012)

You just blew my mind...


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

This is one of my favourite places to drink very strong beer....8-9%

And they say, not to drink and drive. What about cylincg, (note, the average Cloggie does not realise it is illegal to drink and cycle)





lots of orange juice and apple juice being drunk tnoght then,,,hahahahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

I got a traffic ticket riding a bike once. The police rolled up on me and my friend lights a blazing, no siren though... they just got on the bull horn and told us to stop the bikes. Sounds quite comical now, but at 12 I was shitting myself. My buddy didn't help things by giving a false name and smearing his finger prints. He ended up coming clean and got in more trouble for lying than the bike issue. lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 9, 2012)

Quick question guys ...

(5) 1 week old seedlings under (4) 27w 6500k cfls 

Nov. 1






Nov.8






Do you guys think ill get better growth with the 600w hps (vegging)
Or should I wait another week for them to get a little more foliage . 

I feel like 600w is kind of a over kill this early on right ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2012)

Not really, they will definitely get bigger. Vegging under hid's is way more productive than cfls.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd leave em a week. But that's me. Tryna grows about 1000 times more seeds than me, so I'd probably go with his thoughts.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Not really, they will definitely get bigger. Vegging under hid's is way more productive than cfls.


I'll make the switch and see. Gonna germ a couple more seeds and see how much better they grow when started under hps 

Thanks guys


----------



## supchaka (Nov 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Quick question guys ...
> 
> (5) 1 week old seedlings under (4) 27w 6500k cfls
> 
> ...


Id drop the 600 down if its dimmable. I don't think you'll get any benefits from a 600 just yet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2012)

the main hing i noticed was that the nodes will not be ass tight under hid's, but overall size and how long it takes to get there i'd go hid. If time is an issue. But i think most of my experience is comparing 12/12 from seed VS veg


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2012)

I run T-5's and have recently changed from a 400mh and the growth is better under the floros than the mh. I would leave the plants under the cfl's. They are still young, give them more time.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I run T-5's and have recently changed from a 400mh and the growth is better under the floros than the mh. I would leave the plants under the cfl's. They are still young, give them more time.
> 
> 
> cof


also, mine was under hps And i have t5's as well cof my veggies under t5 are bigger and have richer green than under my cfl's.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 9, 2012)

im using a 600 watt mh/hps conversion bulb to veg starting at week 2 after popping seeds. they seem to like it as long as i keep the canopy air cool.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think hid's are too much for seedlings......but each to their own.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

if i was vegging using hid then id put seedlings under it too. but if it was purely for seedlings it would be more cost effective to run something smaller.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

I am running a couple of yins under 12/12, and vegging a few with cfl's and such, but the mh will also be fired up shortly for veggin.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 9, 2012)

im with you dst, its really just that. each. to . his . own. for instance,.....good friend of mine, amazing gardener, starts to finish under 6 1000watts. he just raises and drops the lights and keeps that room happy temp wise


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

@ dst, does running seedlings on a 12/12 cycle for the first 2 weeks do any harm?? i.e when they are then switched to 18/6 or 24/0 to start vegging is there any ill effects, like you would get with a reveg for example?? or wil they just pick up and run ??


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 9, 2012)

new page 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> also, mine was under hps And i have t5's as well cof my veggies under t5 are bigger and have richer green than under my cfl's.


I always used t12-shop lights for seeds or cfl.

need to fire up me t5 for my clones soon


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2012)

A 400 mh has an effective coverage of 2 X 2 (4 sq. ft.), while a 4' 6 bulb T-5 is 4 X 2 (8 sq. ft.) while using less power (324 vs 400) and producing less heat.
Use what best fits your growing style.


cof


----------



## DoomsDay (Nov 9, 2012)

well good afternoon gents... i dont think i have been able to properly introduce you to all of my ladies as well as myself so here we go...

first shot is of the full flower space. 4x4x8 plywood boxes i built, painted insides white, and called it a day

this here is big MK ultra... she is about 2 weeks in and has been a victim of a 2 week stent of 100+ degree heat stress... lets hope she actually gets bigger

below is another stressed little lady... this was a green crack clipping i picked up from a co-op. i got it in soil and it immediately yellowed and shed all of its leaves. it was bare sticks with tiny little specs of what looked like growth in the nodes. so i left it be and after about 2 months she sprouted her first full set of leaves again. i maintained her until it was big enough to give cuts, and took what i could, tossed her back in veg for another month then into flower.... VEEEEERRRRYYYYYYYY SLLLOOOWWW growing.... 


this little dude is a clipping i took from my MK mom and shot directly into the flower room... i believe we are mid to late week 5 on her.


and this lady ive shown you guys a couple times... this is NYC diesel. i Love this strain and have had nothing but luck with how she flowers. always massive colas and never really much bottom waste buds.


this one is Pineapple Chunk... havent had a chance to taste a flowered one of this strain out of my room but ill be sure to smoke a post report.




so now im betting your all like.... what the hell... why does this dude have so many heat stressed plants... well.... funny story...
decided i wanted to expand my growing area a bit. not much... but a 10x 10 outdoor shed, split it down the middle and had a veg and flower inside the thing. panda filmed the insides at first, 1K lights on both sides on movers in sealed hoods pulling outside air from under the shed, through lights and back outside... had 2 portable a/c's to cool this whole thing down... etc etc etc.... good set up... didnt expect the heat wave... so outside my place peaks at over 100 this past summer... not normal.... even with both of those a/c's cranking full time, shed wasnt insulated so it was useless... brilliant person i am.... i insulate that entire effing shed... every corner, crevice, crack, nook, and cranny... all R-19 insulation... that worked... for a bit... the 2 portables just couldnt keep up with that room. that was my collapse. i fought the heat 2 weeks, my plants were about dead, my electric bill came and it was over a thousand dollars.... needless to say, lights got turned off and never fired the 1k's up again. ladies went back into the boxes i built, and that is all she wrote... lesson learned.. i didnt need to grow any more than i am able to in the boxes anyways. think that was what i get for wearing britches a few sizes too big i guess.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

There are no ill effects runing seedlings from 12/12 from the get go, imo.
And/ There are no ill effects in reveg, imo. I am doing exactly this just now. i.e just slung in a few seedling that popped up 12/12 and are now in 18/6........




AMCHEESIER said:


> @ dst, does running seedlings on a 12/12 cycle for the first 2 weeks do any harm?? i.e when they are then switched to 18/6 or 24/0 to start vegging is there any ill effects, like you would get with a reveg for example?? or wil they just pick up and run ??


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 9, 2012)

dst- are you doing that as an easy way to sex the little things or have you seen some kind of vigor or boost running 12/12 seedlings.

personally i was taught not to reveg unless its your last of a kind. i of course know more than i was taught then i realize the actual consequences and plant reactions. only ever revegged one plant, golden goat from a 9 week chopped plant. saved those genes but noticed it never truely grew the same after that.

just looking to learn from some older folks, been doing this for 8 years but im not even 30. wisdom come from those who've been there


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

@doomsday. At least you tried bro.... I give you a lot of credit for that. Also knowing when to cut your losses is a good trait to have. It's funny too, cuz you said I bet your wondering why this guy...... I was wondering lol. Nice ladies you got there. Thanks for introducing us to them.

@cannabiscuit I see biscuit when I see your name. Anyways careful with all that older folks talk. lol

Hope everyones have a great day.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 9, 2012)

sorry i mean ripened experts, lol. I just hate all these kids my age who think they know it all, yea you grow good weed....it could always be better...... i also see biscuit when i see my name but its because im hungry, caps it should read CANNABISCULT


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

I am not sure why a plant that has been revegged (i.e it has gone through the basil leave stage then the onto normal growth) would not produce as before, if it's taken through this reveg stage and then back into normal growth...in my experience anyway. I have not seen any difference in the end product of a plant that has gone through this treatment. The genetics have not changed in my eyes......
In the end, I think you got to go with what works for you.


cannabiscult said:


> dst- are you doing that as an easy way to sex the little things or have you seen some kind of vigor or boost running 12/12 seedlings.
> 
> personally i was taught not to reveg unless its your last of a kind. i of course know more than i was taught then i realize the actual consequences and plant reactions. only ever revegged one plant, golden goat from a 9 week chopped plant. saved those genes but noticed it never truely grew the same after that.
> 
> just looking to learn from some older folks, been doing this for 8 years but im not even 30. wisdom come from those who've been there


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 9, 2012)

amen brother amen


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

Right on bro... I'm only 3 years ahead of you anyhow. Funny though because you've been growing 4 years longer than I.

Just wanted to tell you guys something I saw at Home Depot today. Was a meter type thing, next to the timers, that you plug whatever into and enter info about elec costs in your area, and it tells you how much the thing plugged in is costing you. Thought some people might be interested. Cost $30 I think. I'll find a link if interested. Nope, couldn't find a link.

Also this is something really cool I saw on facebook... thought you all would get a kick out of it. Dude makes are out of books using surgical tools... you should check it.
http://karanarora.posterous.com/insane-art-formed-by-carving-books-with-surgi


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 9, 2012)

looking into both thanks. whatever age or experience level we are we can all learn from each other if we just smoke those egos away.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

Jig, I imagine you jumping around all chuffed about your find, lol........(I aint checking out the link though ya freak - lol, you can punch me when you see me)

Goodnight fellas (and ladies...sometimes the odd one visits, so showing the love) 

wife has just given me the nudge (for the 2nd time). best skee-daddle

Doei!

DST


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 9, 2012)

im out too. thanks for the knowledgeable day guys.
[video=youtube_share;6-0uj906aWM]http://youtu.be/6-0uj906aWM[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

I ain't punching you bru. You are much bigger than me. I didn't last this long being stupid. 

Nighty night fellas. I'm just gonna keep being a spaz for a few more hours.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;COOChLv4NiQ]http://youtu.be/COOChLv4NiQ [/video]


----------



## supchaka (Nov 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Right on bro... I'm only 3 years ahead of you anyhow. Funny though because you've been growing 4 years longer than I.
> 
> Just wanted to tell you guys something I saw at Home Depot today. Was a meter type thing, next to the timers, that you plug whatever into and enter info about elec costs in your area, and it tells you how much the thing plugged in is costing you. Thought some people might be interested. Cost $30 I think. I'll find a link if interested. Nope, couldn't find a link.


its called a kill-a-watt mang


----------



## supchaka (Nov 10, 2012)

DST said:


> I am not sure why a plant that has been revegged (i.e it has gone through the basil leave stage then the onto normal growth) would not produce as before, if it's taken through this reveg stage and then back into normal growth...in my experience anyway. I have not seen any difference in the end product of a plant that has gone through this treatment. The genetics have not changed in my eyes......
> In the end, I think you got to go with what works for you.


It is my unproven hunch that revegging unstable genetics can lead to hermies. I've got a bit of firsthand experience with that lately!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2012)

I noticed some lights out and saw a breaker thrown on a power strip and turned it back on. They were out again within 30 minutes. Since the power strip and the timer were new I traced the problem to a 600 transformer. The un-used 400mh has come in handy until a new transformer, hood and hangers arrive. Problem is the room is full of flowering ladies who need all of the light they can get and the 600 and 400 together are not quite enough-as there are normally 2-600's to fill the 4 1/2 X 5 1/2 area. Have you ever noticed that needed parts break at the start of a week-end and no hydro store within 200 miles.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

Shitty cof. Hopefully you can get parts soon to light things back up.

Thanks for the assist chaka. The one at HD looked different, but same thing.

EDIT: Jeez cof. Ain't it bed time yet? I'm going off myself, and it's still Friday here. Have a good night my friend. And all my other friends too.


----------



## irieie (Nov 10, 2012)

end of week one veg













this time i am running:
SAGE
Blue dream
irukandji (pestilence x mamba)
super silver haze
ace of spades
og ghost train haze #2
giesel
blue widow


----------



## supchaka (Nov 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Shitty cof. Hopefully you can get parts soon to light things back up.
> 
> Thanks for the assist chaka. The one at HD looked different, but same thing.
> 
> EDIT: Jeez cof. Ain't it bed time yet? I'm going off myself, and it's still Friday here. Have a good night my friend. And all my other friends too.


My daughter is on a school field trip right now and they don't get back till 3am. Fuck I'm tired too


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2012)

DST said:


> There are no ill effects runing seedlings from 12/12 from the get go, imo.
> And/ There are no ill effects in reveg, imo. I am doing exactly this just now. i.e just slung in a few seedling that popped up 12/12 and are now in 18/6........


Stop it, you're going to twist my rubber arm.

*eyes NLxHaze seeds*


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2012)

unproven hunch, lol. I have revegged a DOG before who's genetics are a little bit woo, and a little bit waaay, at the best of times, but never seen any hermie traits arise due to that. That's my proven experience. But genetics are very complicated so anything could happen I guess.



supchaka said:


> It is my unproven hunch that revegging unstable genetics can lead to hermies. I've got a bit of firsthand experience with that lately!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Right on bro... I'm only 3 years ahead of you anyhow. Funny though because you've been growing 4 years longer than I.
> 
> Just wanted to tell you guys something I saw at Home Depot today. Was a meter type thing, next to the timers, that you plug whatever into and enter info about elec costs in your area, and it tells you how much the thing plugged in is costing you. Thought some people might be interested. Cost $30 I think. I'll find a link if interested. Nope, couldn't find a link.
> 
> ...


Wow man. That book art is incredible.

Also the homedepot thing is pretty neat.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2012)

way past my bedtime, but the light had to be replaced and with my limited mobility it was somewhat of a challenge....and the yoyo hangers gave up so I used 1/4" nylon cord....took more time than anticipated.

Morning DST. Does the Mrs have a smile this morning?


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2012)

Good question, I'll tell you later, she tends not to get up until after midday at the weekend


curious old fart said:


> Morning DST. Does the Mrs have a smile this morning?
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2012)

And so it begins... let's hope the idiot feds get the message and take the hint:

*Washington counties dropping marijuana cases*


----------



## rasclot (Nov 10, 2012)

Mornin all!!! This time next week il be wakin up in dam thinking wot am I gonna smoke today!!
ate we gonna meet somewhere at sum point?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 10, 2012)

Just bought my self an oil extractor u can fit an oz of trim in it £36 with postage!!
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=extraction+experts&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ThmeUMSyEsbM0QXT2oGgCg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=416#i=6


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2012)

Aye. How long you over for lad?



rasclot said:


> Mornin all!!! This time next week il be wakin up in dam thinking wot am I gonna smoke today!!
> ate we gonna meet somewhere at sum point?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn I'm up. Feel asleep at 6pm, and got up at 12 am


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## rasclot (Nov 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye. How long you over for lad?


Il be in the first coffee shop at exactly 10am on fri 16 n il be makin an exit out the last coffee shop at 4.30pm on tue 20!! Lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn!
Gotta love Mother Nature's big 600 in the sky!
Way nice, dude!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 10, 2012)

yup got to love the 600w sky




last pic was Sweet og kush, and sweet it is.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2405040View attachment 2405041View attachment 2405042View attachment 2405043


I think some Xmas decoration are in order for that Monster!!



rasclot said:


> Il be in the first coffee shop at exactly 10am on fri 16 n il be makin an exit out the last coffee shop at 4.30pm on tue 20!! Lol


Cool, PM me fore you leave on Friday.


----------



## errb (Nov 10, 2012)

cali, that cola is huge!! well done man, it looks delicious!!!!

E.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

I guess running 2 bulbs only in my 4 bulb t5 fixture f'd up a bulb and the ballast.
replacement ballast $50 plus ship and tax and 2 new bulbs $85 total.
Might as well buy a new fixture with bulbs for only $110 I guess.
Or just use a HID light I already have instead...
Trying to save money and ended up wasting money lol.


----------



## errb (Nov 10, 2012)

lesson learned bassman! won't do that again.

E.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 10, 2012)

Well jiffy pots came this morning, seeds in glass of water ready for kitchen paper and propagator tomorow


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

errb said:


> lesson learned bassman! won't do that again.
> 
> E.


Yeah, I figured my other lights (T12/T8 ) bulb dims when one is removed, the T5 didnt. 
I thought it was independent. 
I did learn to turn it off when swapping and if there isnt a separate switch, then they are on one ballast and requires all bulbs in when on.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 10, 2012)

some good knowledge flying around


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a T5 in action:

[video=youtube_share;z04ELgJEfqI]http://youtu.be/z04ELgJEfqI[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

I cant remember what thread it was...but talking was about aeroponic cloners.
Some ppl said plain tap water and change it everyday for roots.

Anyway Ill comment on that here.
I changed 4 day old r/o water with plain tap water, and had roots on a few clones in less than 12 hrs.
These clones had gel on em and were in a dome in plugs, and I didnt feel like watching them so they gt pulled from the plugs and put to the cloner at day 3 and sat in same water for 4 days.


----------



## errb (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm having a really difficult time with cloning. things just wont root. under the T5, they stay for about 48 hours then just die. 

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2012)

are you using a humidity dome?


cof


----------



## errb (Nov 10, 2012)

no I am not.

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2012)

The babies like to be kept warm and moist. These are lasagna lids from wally world



cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 10, 2012)

nice improv COF. keep the roots warmer than the air and make sure not to over water. ive also given freshly cut clones 12 hours of dark initially then switched to 24/0 and i had decent results. dont do it every run but i have about a 98% success rate.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2012)

errb said:


> I'm having a really difficult time with cloning. things just wont root. under the T5, they stay for about 48 hours then just die.
> 
> E.


Don't use too much light, it will force growth of new plant instead of roots. Humidity dome, around 75-80f and high humidity. Don't spray em too much or the roots won't grow, but don't let em die either. It's a bit of an art.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Don't use too much light, it will force growth of new plant instead of roots. Humidity dome, around 75-80f and high humidity. Don't spray em too much or the roots won't grow, but don't let em die either. It's a bit of an art.


Thats why I like the aeroponics...no misting needed or dome at all.

Parts needed:
tote or bucket with lid
pump
foam collars
pvc pipe
sprinkler heads
water

then change water every or every other day and most strains will root in 6-14 days


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't played with aero setups, I just know they take up a lot of room relative the number of cuts you get. I have been tempted to buy one or build one just for convenience sake, but if you're around a lot and not too horribly busy with your actual life (I have no life) then you can usually do more in a smaller space conventionally.

More likely though I will just dive into tissue culture. Seems too awesome not to become proficient at it.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 10, 2012)

Giant vlasic pickles are the bomb and you can't buy an empty 2.5 quart jar for less than these cost, pickles included! Wash well


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 10, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Giant vlasic pickles are the bomb and you can't buy an empty 2.5 quart jar for less than these cost, pickles included! Wash well


lol, got a pound in some pickle jars


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2012)

So, how's everyone's night going? I'm just munching down a couple of white chocolate medibles (Warlock, indica) from the compassion club.

Mine should be going well in about an hour... although honestly it takes me like an hour to choke these down because they aren't exactly my favorite flavor.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So, how's everyone's night going? I'm just munching down a couple of white chocolate medibles (Warlock, indica) from the compassion club.
> 
> Mine should be going well in about an hour... although honestly it takes me like an hour to choke these down because they aren't exactly my favorite flavor.


I make cookies now, and they can be make to taste tolerable dep on what and how much I put in em.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm having a good night OG. Smoked a j with my buddy and watching some college football. Alabama lost today, makes things interesting. Hope the medibles make you feel good.

To any interested Duchie has made it safely to Budapest. I guess he said the food was ok. lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2012)

I sure am brother. Yeah I saw that. Made me chuckle about Spurrier's comments. Maybe they could beat an NFL team if Spurrier coached the NFL team, otherwise no way.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a die hard 49er fan. Die-hard. Football geek in general. Love basketball, hate the NBA. Enjoy hockey, probably not as much as I should given I'm a Canuck. Gave up on Baseball when the Expos moved to Washington.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2012)

Just in for a peek, my football team is broke skint, doors will be closing if fans dont front half a mill by next week! But on a better note, I chopped a Dog lastnight and took a couple pics. I wont get on comp. Untill later today but yous will be first to see em! " whats growing jig " ill pop over for a peek, Cant watch vid clips on the site with my phone but Ive looked in on the scrogking from time to time


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

This my new thread buddy.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana.html


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2012)

Christ on a stick I am hung over.........the sun is shining though


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 11, 2012)

Well got to give a smoke report on gsc.

Just hit it right now, and DAMN first thought was minty! Strong, and packs a big hit.Great flavor, might just keep this on going?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 11, 2012)

I can taste the mint and dose have like I don't know- how to say it, but if you had Cherry pie, then you can tastes a hint of that, but the minty taste takes over for sure!Never in my life had some thing like this????

girl scout cookies and Cherry pie are just awesome strains. No hype, just giving my opinion


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 11, 2012)

a dog found its way into my garden today cant wait to let it stretch its legs. was nice to see a man behind the scenes and have a spliff or 2 cheers dude!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 11, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well got to give a smoke report on gsc.
> 
> Just hit it right now, and DAMN first thought was minty! Strong, and packs a big hit.Great flavor, might just keep this on going?


I am also smokin some cookies it's very tasty but I feel like I need to keep smoking it


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 11, 2012)

Cookie pics


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn method you grow some sweet looking buds. I'm always impressed with your stuff.

AM... glad you got to hook up with the figure lurking in the shadows. lol



method2mymadness said:


>


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Cookie pics


Damn nice work!
I think I need to get a clone of that from you!
Maybe we can trade clones....


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys but this was a nug from a collective did not grow it ,,,,,but I do have cookie clones in the works Ime on 3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## errb (Nov 11, 2012)

nice looking bud for sure, I'll have to put the dome idea into effect. cause i can't keep cutting these girls down. it stunts thier growth haha 

E.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 11, 2012)

Bored so up goes few pics of clones 4 days into rooting some has and a gsc mom very slow in vedge kinda small


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 11, 2012)

That's funny doobiebrother didn't even notice the 420th post


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's my closet today:
View attachment 2406417View attachment 2406418View attachment 2406419


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> That's funny doobiebrother didn't even notice the 420th post


Doob never misses a thing. Even when he's not watching. I think he's related to Chuck Norris.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Here's my closet today:
> View attachment 2406417View attachment 2406418View attachment 2406419


Need to try something new like this or a rdwc system not shure yet want to try some kind of hydro system


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2012)

Or Rain Man.
There was 420 posts.
Definitely 420.
420 posts.
Judge Wapner comes on at 4:30.
That's 10 minutes more than 4:20.
10 minutes after my volcano erupts.
10 minutes is 600 seconds.
600 seconds is 1.42857142857142857 times 420 seconds.
Definitely 420.
Defintely.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

I love it. Best part is leaving it for 10 days and not having to worry about anything. Aside from the plants growing into the light that is.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2012)

When do you hop on that big ol' jet airliner, jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

24 hours and 45 minutes. Downloading last minutes mp3's now.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2012)

jigfresh

A little traveling music
[video=youtube_share;Qc-7SnMnX78]http://youtu.be/Qc-7SnMnX78[/video]

don't get into too much trouble


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2012)

bon voyage jiggy mate, I leave on sunday at 12,this weeks gonna go faST


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Super hungry right now!

I have some Pollock in the oven abnd am gonna make some salad to go with it.

I wanna smoke right now, but as hungry as i am it wont be a good idea yet lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> 24 hours and 45 minutes. Downloading last minutes mp3's now.


Have fun bro!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will soon be the newest member of the Club. I'm throwing my 250 to the curb in Favor of a Virtual Sun 600w Dimmable and Lumatek HPS.
Can't wait to see evrything Jump in growth with my 12/12 from seed perpetual grow
Wish me luck guys!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 11, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Bored so up goes few pics of clones 4 days into rooting some has and a gsc mom very slow in vedge kinda small


Thanks for posting the pics, as I can see the same way your plant grows, is how mine looks too. As with this strain it has it's own growth pattern, from the rest of my strains


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Monday to allemaal.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2012)

It's still sunday for 30 minutes. Looking forward to Monday though. Thanks everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Its Monday now....
Good Night all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

Safe travels jig! See you in Adam bro!

Black feelings this morning. I love football, but my team keep breaking my heart.

had to have a bong to quell my rage today. you can see it in everyone's faces. The city is hurting


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2012)

well heres few pics of the last plant i chopped yesterday, ive had 5 in a half oz upto now of 5 of the plants this is the last 1 drying now also pics of my new seeds germanating


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

looks like a canny germ rate there bud. tree looks nice too


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like a canny germ rate there bud. tree looks nice too


i they only went in propogator yesterday morning after a night in the water, got the jiffy pellets ready for them to go in what size should i be waiting for this white root to be before planting in pellet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

i generally go about an inch and straight into coco or soil. stick a pencil in and bury them till just over the seed is covered, dribble of water and under the veg light.

can't believe how shocking the toon were yesterday


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2012)

tell me about it proper shite, iv just hoyed the fan on so its blowing past light now and gona be right near filter the temp was still like 29c in there but that with no windows open or oscilating fan in there just the cooltube set up. im going for a filter today i think if i dont get to stoned but got couple weeks before tent as i can veg in my 3x3 now under my mates cfl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

where you venting to? out the window?

get your stuff from greendaze?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2012)

Well it was just venting out tip of tent no windows open, and eBay most my stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

when you've got everything set up you'll need to vent to outside or the humidity will give you bother. i made that mistake n had to redecorate. mould up the walls


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2012)

Are I know I will open when in there just getting a few things sorted the roOm tent in is where al stuf is luring while house gets painted that's how I havnt been along much


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 12, 2012)

Goodmorning 6 ...

My seedlings seem to be doing fine under the 600 
I've been dropping it by 6 inches everyday so they don't start to stretch on me . 

Seems to be working . I wouldve took a pic but magnetic ballest are a pain in the ass when it comes to taking pics ....

All my pics come out looking like my plants are in jail haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Are I know I will open when in there just getting a few things sorted the roOm tent in is where al stuf is luring while house gets painted that's how I havnt been along much


fair do lad, i'll stop trying to teach ya to suck eggs eh.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2012)

I want a cannabis cup in my hometown damnit all! lol, hope they have fun and take a huge long pull for the vermonter! Well guys ive been so quiet cause im up to my old tricks again, gonna go 400hps on some peacock, then 600 on some dog and romulan. New organic soil mix and new camera(tyhankgoodness). Will start pics tomarrow i look forward to sharing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

anyone ever crafter their own waterfarm? been looking and it fuckin riles me to pay near 60 sheets for a couple of buckets an pumps. 

think i've got most of the bits i need barring the buckets. 

anyone got any advice, are DWC better than waterfarms, pro's con's? 

can i run both off hydro nutes like advanced. any hydro nutes recommended over others?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever crafter their own waterfarm? been looking and it fuckin riles me to pay near 60 sheets for a couple of buckets an pumps.
> 
> think i've got most of the bits i need barring the buckets.
> 
> ...


Love my blue planet nutes. There for soil and hydro, with a lot of organics lines too. 

http://www.blueplanetnutrients.com/

this is what I'm using, it says for hydro/soil Bluemax grow/bloom 

http://www.blueplanetnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_rokecwid&view=ecwid&Itemid=190#!/~/product/category=1353110&id=5492952


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

cheers man! i was looking at advanced nutes line just as that's what i started out with but know nothing about hydro nutes really.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2012)

Couple days I be back in there every day now I'm concentrating on getting the seeds to grow since I fucked the last lot


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever crafter their own waterfarm? been looking and it fuckin riles me to pay near 60 sheets for a couple of buckets an pumps.
> 
> think i've got most of the bits i need barring the buckets.
> 
> ...


Don... seriously mate.... just click the Grow #2 link in my sig. Full instructions on how to make a 5 gal bucket DWC. You don't even need all the fancy bits I put on mine. Cost $20 a bucket I think. Then you just need an airpump and some nutrients.

I think Advanced Nutrients are a rip off (Personal opinion). I use Dutch Master brand, but can't say they are better than any others.

EDIT: Start at post 55 in that thread. 88, 121, 128 are other posts to look at. Lots of bullshitting in that thread. I forgot how many more peeps used to be on RIU a couple years back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

Leg end jig ta! Been a pain trying to source the buckets...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you know any commercial painters? Most paint comes in 5 gal buckets. Wash thoroughly.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh right. I remember trying to find a 5 gal bucket in the UK. About impossible. You guys are pants at DIY stuff.


----------



## Chimone (Nov 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Do you know any commercial painters? Most paint comes in 5 gal buckets. Wash thoroughly.
> 
> 
> cof


I think spending a few bucks on a brand new bucket would be better than scrubbing paint out of an old bucket. They are around 5 bucks and you wont have to worry about anything residual left over in your bucket


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 12, 2012)

really anything that can hold water will work, just make sure it's has no light leaks.

I made a dwc for cloning and loved it, will get it running soon.

here you go. I might try the iglo one some time soon https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/366114-official-dwc-cooler-club-any.html


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Leg end jig ta! Been a pain trying to source the buckets...





curious old fart said:


> Do you know any commercial painters? Most paint comes in 5 gal buckets. Wash thoroughly.
> 
> 
> cof





Chimone said:


> I think spending a few bucks on a brand new bucket would be better than scrubbing paint out of an old bucket. They are around 5 bucks and you wont have to worry about anything residual left over in your bucket


I think we all think that to be honest Chimone, but the suggestion was based on the fact that Don has been struggling to find said bucket for a couple of bucks. Plus, the only bucks we have over this side of the world are ones that run up mountains and have antlers

Jig, DIY in The Netherlands is 100x pants-er than even the UK! Fuk me if the MEGA diy store literally has a selection of 1 type of bucket to buy, lmfao. Saying that, it doesn come in 12 litres or 20 litre options. Finding a 5 gallon bucket for me was.....to put it mildly, FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2012)

DST said:


> I think we all think that to be honest Chimone, but the suggestion was based on the fact that Don has been struggling to find said bucket for a couple of bucks. Plus, the only bucks we have over this side of the world are ones that run up mountains and have antlers
> 
> Jig, DIY in The Netherlands is 100x pants-er than even the UK! Fuk me if the MEGA diy store literally has a selection of 1 type of bucket to buy, lmfao. Saying that, it doesn come in 12 litres or 20 litre options. Finding a 5 gallon bucket for me was.....to put it mildly, FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE!


I'm glad it wasn't just me, not being able to find a fucking 5gal bucket. No shit... here in the states, I would say 80% of properties have at least one 5gallon bucket somewhere on the place. They practically give them to you as a door prize when going to any big DIY store. Bru, you would have a heart attack to see how big some of these diy stores are. Like 8 sq. miles lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Oh right. I remember trying to find a 5 gal bucket in the UK. About impossible. You guys are pants at DIY stuff.


most aquatic centres have big buckets for sale and caravan camper outlets, other than that supermarkets have big food grade buckets that they get there bakery bits in and most will give you them for nothing. my local hydro store stocking various size buckets now too.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Don... seriously mate.... just click the Grow #2 link in my sig. Full instructions on how to make a 5 gal bucket DWC. You don't even need all the fancy bits I put on mine. Cost $20 a bucket I think. Then you just need an airpump and some nutrients.
> 
> I think Advanced Nutrients are a rip off (Personal opinion). I use Dutch Master brand, but can't say they are better than any others.
> 
> EDIT: Start at post 55 in that thread. 88, 121, 128 are other posts to look at. Lots of bullshitting in that thread. I forgot how many more peeps used to be on RIU a couple years back.


Your opinion...DWC vs Hempy Buckets?

I am on a limited budget and see Hempy as cheaper and easier.
That said, price shouldn't be the sole motivating factor.
I want to try something besides soil, but I CANNOT afford a flop.


----------



## 4X4Brat (Nov 12, 2012)

Just wanted to pop in and say High!! Been goin through alot of medical problems lately but still hangin in here. My tent is starting to smell up the house with 2 orange kush, 2 AK47, a royal chemdawg, and a cinex all about 3+ weeks into flower. Hopefully done a week or 2 before Christmas so I can refill my almost empty stash jars. Hope everyone's doin better than I am right now, atleast my garden is!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks for the tips 6! I actually have a massive bucket now about 30-35L ( don't ask me bout gallons?! ) but it's a bit too big... so i'm thinking i might cut a few holes in it, 3 sites nd run 3 of the same cut to avoid fuck ups in feed. what sort of size air pump n stone would you guys think for a 3 site bucket that big. 

so i'm guessing i'll need to get a few bits of kit, ph meters and such, any old one ? I think I have an EC meter somewhere, i'll dig the stuff out n see, take some pics so you can see exactly what i'm working with.

from the brief research i've done what i would like to do would be have a waterfarm with an airstone in the bottom for double whammy action.

and jog, i was searching for ages trying to find which pages in the thread you meant then i twigged you said posts not pages  post dinner bong to blame...

EDIT: hydro peppers on the front lawn on page 55


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 12, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say High!! Been goin through alot of medical problems lately but still hangin in here.* My tent is starting to smell up the house with 2 orange kush, 2 AK47, a royal chemdawg, and a cinex all about 3+ weeks into flowe*r. Hopefully done a week or 2 before Christmas so I can refill my almost empty stash jars. Hope everyone's doin better than I am right now, atleast my garden is!


 Wonder what happen to you? Hope things get better for you.

pics of grow when you can or I call bull shit. lol have a good one, wife just ask me to roll one


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm interesting 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2tfFuOXM29w


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 12, 2012)

im back bitches! ahahahaahah sorry for my absence, how are things?


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2012)

Bitchin.

Hey 4X4, hope things turn the corner for you on the health front. Good to hear the ladies are doing you proud though.

Jig, I reckon if we do come to the US I'll need to take at least a day then just to walk round one of thos DIY-MEGAMARTS!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2012)

DST

I was looking at your stash and thinking about who is coming for the cup and it looks like a two day supply. I hope you have some more stashed away.








cof


----------



## 4X4Brat (Nov 12, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Wonder what happen to you? Hope things get better for you.
> 
> pics of grow when you can or I call bull shit. lol have a good one, wife just ask me to roll one


Lights come on at 8 so I'll pop a couple pics after then. Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!


----------



## 4X4Brat (Nov 12, 2012)

As promised, here's the ladies.   Including my 1st successful cloning operation after I broke a branch off 1 of the AK's.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> As promised, here's the ladies.  View attachment 2408218View attachment 2408219View attachment 2408220View attachment 2408221View attachment 2408222View attachment 2408223View attachment 2408224 Including my 1st successful cloning operation after I broke a branch off 1 of the AK's.


Any trouble rooting thos flowering clones?


----------



## 4X4Brat (Nov 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Any trouble rooting thos flowering clones?


I kept the humidity up in the dome and kept em warm and they popped roots in 4 - 5 days. I just lightly sprayed the plants and sprayed the hell outta the clear dome every day and kept em covered with the breather holes closed. 24/7 light from 3 26 watt cfl's. I saved all I could off that branch so I hope I like the AK since I'll be just growing that for my next batch. Damn it smells SOOOOOO good in here, I almost don't want to put a filter inline.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2012)

4X4Brat said:


> I kept the humidity up in the dome and kept em warm and they popped roots in 4 - 5 days. I just lightly sprayed the plants and sprayed the hell outta the clear dome every day and kept em covered with the breather holes closed. 24/7 light from 3 26 watt cfl's. I saved all I could off that branch so I hope I like the AK since I'll be just growing that for my next batch. Damn it smells SOOOOOO good in here, I almost don't want to put a filter inline.


How long were they flowering b4 you made clones from that branch?
I am asking all this because I need to make some from flowering girls, but never had success in the past.

I hope i like Tahoe OG since thats all that coming up...

I never use a filter, but since i moved I might have to.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2012)

I've taken them as late as 4 weeks into bloom. They root fairly quickly, but are slow to re-veg. They seem to re-veg quicker if taken early in bloom.


cof


----------



## 4X4Brat (Nov 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> How long were they flowering b4 you made clones from that branch?
> I am asking all this because I need to make some from flowering girls, but never had success in the past.
> 
> I hope i like Tahoe OG since thats all that coming up...
> ...


Approximately 10 to 12 days into flower. They were just showing flowers when I fooked up and knocked my fan over and took the 1 branch clean off. I had everything ready so I made the clones as quick as possible. I'm kinda shocked that they even sprouted but I'm not complaining.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

I find flowering clones root very easily....

well cof, I am trying to make some more for them but as you know....it takes time.

I did make some ice ice doggy yesterday...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

If you lived in the southern USA, you might call them "hash puppies".


(*hush puppies)


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

are they the same as Hush Puppies Doob's? lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

Either way, you get fried


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, great bunch of photos in the link you sent, D 
Such a beautiful city, and the Mrs. has an eye for capturing it.
One of these days I'll make it there.
3 to 5 years.
The way our U.S. passport office works, I'd better start the process NOW so I'll have mine in time.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

Now I see the pick, they kind of look like Oliebollen. (A Dutch snack that comes out in the winter/festive season).


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

my passport expires next year. I quite like my passport, will be sad to see it go, it's so worn out there is no indication on the front of where it actually comes from, lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, great bunch of photos in the link you sent, D
> Such a beautiful city, and the Mrs. has an eye for capturing it.
> One of these days I'll make it there.
> 3 to 5 years.
> The way our U.S. passport office works, I'd better start the process NOW so I'll have mine in time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

That would be a rude surprise for someone thinking they were about to bite into a tasty doughnut only to end up with a mouthful of oyster encased in a fried cornmeal husk (any white meat can be used, but my dad would only use oysters. My tribe used to say, "When the tide goes out, the breakfast table is set." But eating clams & oysters from the beach was only in emergencies, as they knew mollusks were "unclean".
The only shellfish I eat (and LOVE) is King Crab.
Lightly sauteed in a pan, and then a butter & vinegar dipping sauce.
Oh, man...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine will probably not get used much.
No telling what the future holds, though.
The wife wants to do some international traveling (U.K., France, Italy), And I'm going to go to Nederland, and want to check out Germany/Austria/Switzerland.
But, that will be after we are back to being in a house.
3 to 5 years is the plan.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

We have the Zeeuwse Mosselen here in Holland (mussels from Zeeland). And they are Super Lekker!!!

Always good to have a 5 year plan lad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

That will give me time to brush up on my German, and learn some Dutch.
"Ik heb te veel gedronken en moet overgeven. Waar is het toilet?"


----------



## budolskie (Nov 13, 2012)

Well my 10 dog kush germinated and in pellets 9 of the dippy ellsy in pellets 1 still not cracked the 3 casey jones in pellets and 2 physco killer just cracked this morning I have left lid of propagator to dry the pellets up a bit to make sure I don't over water them il hoy pics up in couple hours


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

Doobie. I thought I knew you. No shellfish? mmmmmmm nothing I love more than shellfish. One of the things I love about the uk is all the prawn and crayfish sandwiches.

Hope you feel better 4x4. And welcome back Jim.

Chillin in Schipol right now. Hash puppies, lol


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

actually, you would probably just say.... Ik moet plassen!!! (direct translation, I must piss - the Dutch are very direct people).



DoobieBrother said:


> That will give me time to brush up on my German, and learn some Dutch.
> "Ik heb te veel gedronken en moet overgeven. Waar is het toilet?"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, jig!
You had a looooong ass day!
Hope your flights went well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

So no iambic pentameter in Dutch?

"Ik moet schud de dauw uit van de lelie."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

budolskie said:


> Well my 10 dog kush germinated and in pellets 9 of the dippy ellsy in pellets 1 still not cracked the 3 casey jones in pellets and 2 physco killer just cracked this morning I have left lid of propagator to dry the pellets up a bit to make sure I don't over water them il hoy pics up in couple hours


cracking rate lad. 


DoobieBrother said:


> That will give me time to brush up on my German, and learn some Dutch.
> "Ik heb te veel gedronken en moet overgeven. Waar is het toilet?"



Mijn luchtkussenboot zit vol paling


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

Got to watch the sunrise at 30000 feet. That was something else. I imagine it to be somewhat the feeling of watching it rise from a very tall mountain.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2012)

Or from orbit.

"Mijn maan shuttle is vol van aal."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

reet, briefly back to what i was talking about yesterday with the DWC. you guys reckon i'll be ok to put 3 pots into a bucket this size, also will the big pump and airstone be enough for 3 plants? 

should i reduce the plant number or up the air pump size? i looked but it doesn't say how much air it pumps but it's a fair amount... i guess lol, proper noob...



the small pump and 2 x strip airstones i was thinking i'll modify a waterfarm with. ideas, suggestions, thoughts? 

cheers 6'ers


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that should be ok. Might want a bigger pump. Fill it with water and see what the thing does for making bubbles. E plants should be fine. They will be clones right?


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

If you are hungry, you will definitely need more soup than that!!! that's about all I can say on the matter.....

lmfao at the Dutch in here.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

that was my only concern, i don' t really want to be blowing loads of £ on bigger, hence i wanted a smaller bucket lol. thinking i'll hit the homebrew shop and get a tap for the side for a water level.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

few snaps for the 6,

next lot primed
View attachment 2408543

View attachment 2408546


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think that should be ok. Might want a bigger pump. Fill it with water and see what the thing does for making bubbles. E plants should be fine. They will be clones right?


how big a pump? more bubbles = more bud right? think the one in the pic is like 190 litres


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

The one I used was 39 L per minutes. That did fine for my 2- 5gallon buckets. Also did just fine with my 30 gal rez. Although I would only have it filled up about 15-20 at the most.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

Gonna keep things simple and do one pot for now n see how I fare. Recirculating is a bit daunting, knowing me ill be singing how highs the water momma before the second week...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never done recirculating don. I just had two identical buckets sitting next to one another. One airstone in one, one in the other, both being 'powered' by the same airpump.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

I see and the res just gravity feeds?


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2012)

Now i got some money sorted out im getting well excited bout Sunday


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

I am about to get a fat stack of cash, with which i will upgrade my current setup to either 2 400s 1 600, and for veg T5's, or 3 400s and t5 for veg. also gonna get air pots to try em out, going to make it a perpetual hopefully, also going to make an air floor, its going to be poppin, also theres going to be more space, to fit all of these gadgets


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I see and the res just gravity feeds?


You confusion has me confused bru. I don't even know what you mean by gravity feeds. The way I do DWC is I fill the bucket with some water, cut a hole in the lid for a plant, and make some bubbles. Nothing else.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Quick update 6

Nov.7(when I made the switch from cfl to hps for veg)






Now


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

why not use BOTH cfl's and hps for veg? and flowering


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 13, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> why not use BOTH cfl's and hps for veg? and flowering


It would be kind of a overkill for the size space I'm working with. 90,000 lumens is plenty for 4 or 5 plants.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS OVERKILL! ahahah no I agree 90k lumens is pretty tasty, but still, you could potentially do it, it would increase your yield i bet. Although if your getting 600+ grams, then theres no need, and im sure you can get 1 gram or more per watt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2012)

look at this JerZey girl.is it Snookie?


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

looks like Jwow, but honestly its hard to tell the difference between any of them, including the men, they all just look like oversized carrots ahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You confusion has me confused bru. I don't even know what you mean by gravity feeds. The way I do DWC is I fill the bucket with some water, cut a hole in the lid for a plant, and make some bubbles. Nothing else.


Hahaha I was meaning, you referred to having a separate reservoir to the two pots, are you pumping water round them or letting gravity do the work? Or am I being a divvy and missing something?!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

You are being a divvy, lol. DWC is different from the system that Jig runs just now with his tubes, perhaps thats where you are confused.......

WARNING - RIU at the moment is carrying malicious malware (like that is anything new). My Malwarebytes quarantined something when I logged on this morning (i got a trojan through a Adobe download through RIU previously ( a flash update).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

wouldn't be the first time 

for some reason i thought he had a separate res!? 

having a lot of anger this week. at several things. i think it's watching the news at breakfast time. sets my whole day up wrong.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

the news will do that to you, death, destruction, job losses and austerity measures, not to mention shit weather, lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

i'm trying not to think about it lol. at least the suns out. ish. it's at that blindingly low level in the morning and dark when i leave work. i need a sad light at work. about 600w would do. 

i've seriously been thinking about grow in office space but they want liability insurance docs n shit business registration forms from companies house etc.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

That's pretty easy to get, unless you don't want it in your own name. Most business bank accounts come with an offer of liability insurance, most cover up to 1.25 mill or 1/4 mill. So you go to companies house, register your company, get certificate, go to bank (the one you bank with is best) Tell them you are starting an online business of some sort, whatever, they give you business a/c number and liability insurance, easy peasy jaoaneesy, until the Hawaii 5-0 show up and find it's all registered in your name,,,,doh! But that's the risk you take I guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

i do know a man at the passport office but it's more than his jobs worth, and the process is a lot harder than you'd think. the interview is a tough if your bluffing.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 14, 2012)

We're lucky, none of that here USA. DOn saw me shop. The owner of the place, we are leasing to own, does not even know I'm there..LOL..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 14, 2012)

Some pics of the 600w light in work


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 14, 2012)

lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

man to say i was green with envy at the size of the shop. that's the states in general though, there's so much space no one needs to be cramped. even the small places over there are large to the uk properties.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2012)

Don, you are making my head hurt. Imagine getting a bucket with a lid. Drill a hole in the lid to put a plant. Fill the bucket with water. Put a plant in the lid (where the hole is), and make bubbles. That's it. Not sure what gravity has to do with anything.

I'll tell you about my setup next week. lol, as if you'll remember what I said.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Lmao I've got it now man. I thought you had several plumbed together. With one res.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2012)

That's much too complicated. I like simple. LMAO at your post about wiping the other day. We were talking about that today. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Wiping? Mate, I can barely remember what I had for dinner.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2012)

Who is this? Do I know you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice to meet you I'm Don.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

Little snip it of the Cup Entry.....woof woof.






Peace, DST

more pics to come tomorrow


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 14, 2012)

did you guys see my crappy closet grow? thar she blows: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/582229-my-children-so-far-sorry.html


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm trying not to think about it lol. at least the suns out. ish. it's at that blindingly low level in the morning and dark when i leave work. i need a sad light at work. about 600w would do.
> 
> i've seriously been thinking about grow in office space but they want liability insurance docs n shit business registration forms from companies house etc.


by sad light do you mean seasonal affective disorder?

I think daylight savings is a joke and make the lesser light worse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

the judges are gonna be high as kites.

bassman, yeah that's what I meant. It fucks my body clock/ Sleep pattern badly.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 15, 2012)

well few them out the pellets now 1 the dogs, 6 dippy ellsy both the pysco killer but no casey jones yet and the last dippy ellsy seed still hasnt cracked.. also just set the filter up to the fan heres couple pics. should i get these ones that have popped out pellet under a cfl or will the be ok on the bench in propogator till rest pop out???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

aye stick the prop under the cfl


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

My morning started like this:





A wee while later I was looking at this:










Then I was smelling this little pile of loveliness





Mmm frosty





Windae smasher!





And one for the Club!!!!! Representin the 600





I also made some Outdoor Headband Erl which I hope to add to this little collection of melts...






Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

hope there's some left for when i get there sunday  looks like a plate full of [email protected] you right up. nice


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

If I smoke that all before Sunday, there won't be any of ME left......lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2012)

Couldn't think of a more wonderful way to cash it in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Bangin' pics as always D, i stole one and put it in my thread.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheer T. Just putting some pics of the Blue Pits up on the Breeding showacse.....


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Shit looks dank DST 

How long has that bud been curing ? 
Looks like months 



Hey 600

What size pots do you transplant to to sex your seedlings ? I'm thinking 1 gallons , what size do u guys use ?


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

About 6 weeks tops....maybe 5. I would need to check to be 100%

And I use 3.5litre pots in my set up when running s33ds from 12/12, so around 1 gallon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2012)

I like that:

...s33ds...
...cannabi5...
...w33d...
...h3rb...
...marinuaja...


...and not one of them has an riu link forced onto them.
Me likey.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Shit looks dank DST
> 
> How long has that bud been curing ?
> Looks like months
> ...


i use 1 gallons. I used to just veg in cups until they sex to save space. But now i got to a .66 gallong container if i'm going to veg until sex. If i am going to flower and force sex i put it in the pot it will finish in which is 3gallons. If i'm doing a seed sog and it's gonna be 12/12 i use a 1gallon. but lately i've opted for less plants but bigger plants and yield with the three gal's.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmmm... I must be the first to notice that this is the "flowering page", since it's page number "1212".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2012)

Some pics in honour of The Flowering Page:

(_*Extrema*_)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2012)

By the way: that's my last grow with that kind of setup.
Big change coming for the next grow.
Same grow space, just going to get my feet "_wet_" with a different grow method in an attempt to increase my "_net_" yields.

Pics to come in the next few days.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm set on seeds for awhile. Got more cooking in the tent too, Trainwreck x Fruity Chronic and Chaka x NLxBB plus Chaka x MkUltra


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice beanicus collection Chaka!


haha, the flowering page, I like that too Doob, and yes, me no likey all these blue links showing up in my posts....


DoobieBrother said:


> I like that:
> 
> ...s33ds...
> ...cannabi5...
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 15, 2012)

just 2 hps 600w


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i do know a man at the passport office but it's more than his jobs worth, and the process is a lot harder than you'd think. the interview is a tough if your bluffing.


Proper government issued UK passports on the SR Don, they're not cheap mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

5k aye? I'm about 4k shy lmao


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

that melt looks delicious DST, and Kushxoj I just start my plants in whatever pot they use for their life e.g. if I ended up putting them in a 5gal I wouldnt progress to it from 1gal to 3gal to 5gal i would just start them in the 5gal, but you can do it any way you rike


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hope there's some left for when i get there sunday  looks like a plate full of [email protected] you right up. nice


If yer lucky mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5k aye? I'm about 4k shy lmao


And a bit more when I looked the other day, the guy says the going rate starts at 6 bag's and if anybody does it for less don't trust em.
I didn't check the Bitcoin exchange rate though so it could well be going up as we speak.

I'm having a car and then one of those in the new year, in fact it's my new mission to get several. Just call me 'Mr Nice'!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 15, 2012)

Coupla pic for Don on his way to the Damn...A Little Smelly Cherry


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice Hemlock.....here's some cheese pron for the 12-12 page.





















Peace, DST


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thread Bump............

heres a little update at 39days 12/12.


































And a look inside the veg space....





Group shot






the Dippy widows






the clones






the re veggers






proper chunky leaves!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Lots of nice pRon rolling thru today!!

My girls are on auto-pilot right now.
After the flush they havent needed a drink in 5 days with the cooler temps.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 15, 2012)

7 days till flip, then I can start posting bud porn of my own.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

Looking good greenthumb!

Morning everyone, busy day ahead.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

nice trees greenthumb man.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Looking good greenthumb!
> 
> Morning everyone, busy day ahead.


be gentle with jiggy D he hasnt had a smoke for ages lol well bout 4-5 days lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys got my seeds in yesterday from Breeders Boutique




60 seeds of different strains to grow out


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 16, 2012)

here's to anyone else looking for some great seeds from a great seed company. Also would like to say jump on the 50% off before it's too late. http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuck forgot to say new PAGE  WAS TO HAPPY ABOUT MY SEEDS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

one more soldier in the BB army. nice one 209, what's first to pop?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> one more soldier in the BB army. nice one 209, what's first to pop?


 I'm thinking the freebies, so I can give feed back on them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

'sup to you man, go for it! drop some pics in the breeding thread


----------



## X13 (Nov 16, 2012)

COLORADO! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

america is now a much better holiday option, i herd a news report the first recreational cannabis shops will open 2014

bet it makes a big difference in mindset buying under an ounce there now even though you might get nicked still before the law comes into effect if that's an issue.

anyway, welldone colorado and washington


----------



## Trousers (Nov 16, 2012)

While recreational pot shops do not open until early 2014, the new law comes into effect December 4th, 2012. Many counties have stopped prosecution for under an ounce and are dropping current charges. 

This law does not really effect me and my friends. We already have red cards. I rarely go to dispensaries as I grow (you can't argue with 48 ounces).
I'm going to day to buy a vape pen and some cartridges. 


I live in the best state in the Union. I hope Obama and the Supreme Court pull their heads out of their asses and get on board, they are just delaying the inevitable. 

Colorado and Washington only have decriminalization and Washington still has some weird laws in place. 
No offense to Washington, but you can still be charged with a felony for passing a joint.

It is a start... 


I'm wondering where all the children infected with aids from the pot needles are?
Where are all the car accidents?

So funny how idiot prohibitionists though that if weed was legal, every one would start smoking it and crashing their car into groups of pot smoking children.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trousers said:


> While recreational pot shops do not open until early 2014, the new law comes into effect December 4th, 2012. Many counties have stopped prosecution for under an ounce and are dropping current charges.
> 
> This law does not really effect me and my friends. We already have red cards. I rarely go to dispensaries as I grow (you can't argue with 48 ounces).
> I'm going to day to buy a vape pen and some cartridges.
> ...


They know it is safe, and those who dont are just guilty of believing the Govt and the tv shows that have an episode with the "BAD KID" who is breaking into house from weed withdrawl to score some thc b4 the shakes come lol.


I can honestly say I know several young adults who were mediocre at best in school till they started to smoke pot. I know this goes against all the lies from the past......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2012)

In honor of Breeders Boutique entry in the CC this weekend,,,good luck guys!

Couple of weeks before this DOG comes down. Peace and again good luck


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 16, 2012)

Pic end of week three 4th week Monday finally stopped there stretch


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 16, 2012)

no they know weed is safe, its a money thing just like every other law in our corrupt corporate capitalist country, you make more money offa lumber than you do offa hemp, especially if you own the lumber industry


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> no they know weed is safe, its a money thing just like every other law in our corrupt corporate capitalist country, you make more money offa lumber than you do offa hemp, especially if you own the lumber industry


U r right.

I could go on all day on this subject, but I wont this time......


----------



## errb (Nov 16, 2012)

can't wait for this day to come up here in the white north!! the end to prohibition of marijuana will come hopefully. 
and i totally agree with you bassman, my brother is a psychology major at UBC and he smokes so much ganja it puts me to shame. but he still holds his 89% average!

and, hello 6r's hope all is well! saw the pron on the last couple pages looking mighty frosty! DST your plants always look wonderful brother. 

E.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 16, 2012)

So what payments are accepted thru bb .....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 16, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> So what payments are accepted thru bb .....


paypal. lol. Bank put a stop on my card, after I ordered twice from bb> So watch out


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2012)

Just to clarify, many card companies restrict payments to website retail outlets due to the level of fraud. I would be very surprised to find this is due to the nature of the product you are buying. EDIT: This is normaly with places in other countries. I have had issues in the past, as have people I know buying non mairy related products.

Met with Duchieman and Jigfresh today. I think they left fairly stoned for the hotel this evening

Catch you guys later, another busy day shmoking ahead, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know what's more lethal. The headband eerl or the dog errl. Can't really see strait. Cheers.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Just to clarify, many card companies restrict payments to website retail outlets due to the level of fraud. I would be very surprised to find this is due to the nature of the product you are buying. EDIT: This is normaly with places in other countries. I have had issues in the past, as have people I know buying non mairy related products.
> 
> Met with Duchieman and Jigfresh today. I think they left fairly stoned for the hotel this evening
> 
> ...


Just fairly? 

I've had problems with my card when I have used it for an overseas transaction....bank security....ended up sending cash.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know what's more lethal. The headband eerl or the dog errl. Can't really see strait. Cheers.


I see the party has started......have fun.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 16, 2012)

Good PayPal is my way of paying ......when might one expect DOG back in stock


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Good PayPal is my way of paying ......when might one expect DOG back in stock


I think next week....end of cup.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 16, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I think next week-end of cup.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks I c dog and some sour cherry in my near future


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 16, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Good PayPal is my way of paying ......when might one expect DOG back in stock


bx1 is dog too.

Well just sowed; 2 bx1 dogs, 2 Blue pits(freebies), and just One pk x ?x lemon cheese (freebies). Can someone tell me what the ? is on lemone cheese?? is says heri?? will post them up soon


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2012)

those sound sweet.keep it posted.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow! What an introduction to Amsterdam. I think I've fallen in love with her. Thanks again D. 


Good day 600!


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2012)

Tomorrow - Monday.


method2mymadness said:


> Good PayPal is my way of paying ......when might one expect DOG back in stock





209 Cali closet grower said:


> bx1 is dog too.
> 
> Well just sod; 2 bx1 dogs, 2 Blue pits(freebies), and just One pk x ?x lemon cheese (freebies). Can someone tell me what the ? is on lemone cheese?? is says heri?? will post them up soon


He doesn't come on here much, but those s33ds where from a bru called Dr Green Dre. (sorry, I can't help ya lad).

Sun is shining, Jig must be in town!! lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats the first thing I though when I looked out the window. He's still crashed so waiting to see what he says. Im actually starting to believe he has something to do with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> bx1 is dog too.
> 
> Well just sowed; 2 bx1 dogs, 2 Blue pits(freebies), and just One pk x ?x lemon cheese (freebies). Can someone tell me what the ? is on lemone cheese?? is says heri?? will post them up soon


if it says heri i would guess at herijuana which is one of sannies strains i believe.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

hey lads dunt smerk all that yummy erl b4 my weak ass lungs have had a good cough cuz of it lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2012)

Don you stay close to DST we don't want to loose you in the smoke and haze!!! LOLOl


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

hemlock, thats like telling the bear to hang close to the guy with the biggest gun lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning my 600 hundred clubbers! I got my hands on some dog and romulan genetics with some peacock for good measure. I have also gotten the new canon powershot elph 110 hs very nice upgrade it is. I also went to the breeders boutique and purchased some love from the best farmers around imo. I also got some medicine man from mr nice to run side by side with the dog i got. Here's some pics of babies of dog, romulanherijuana, then peacock. All first time runs of the strains and i cant wait to watch em go!  the aloes i figured would be good companion plants for my new babe's of the bush!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok so last round was random bag beans from a connaseurs seed collection. Organic soil, 600 hps cooltube with 200 watts of 6000k t-5's on the sides. They did well but had a damn hermie pollenate mid flower and it turned out to be a good thing after all. Was impressed with the overall product and have many beans to share. Here's some pics taken with the new camera


----------



## errb (Nov 17, 2012)

looks great man, surprised you don't have tighter nodes with using the 600. but as i said earlier, looks like some good smoking

E.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if it says heri i would guess at herijuana which is one of sannies strains i believe.


 Thanks. Killer med strain right there.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 17, 2012)

mr west. loving the snoopy


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 17, 2012)

Crazy, how a bunch of dogs are coming alive from the 600w club




[video=youtube;6ntDYjS0Y3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ntDYjS0Y3w[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don you stay close to DST we don't want to loose you in the smoke and haze!!! LOLOl


 .........


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning 6ers!

Is it my eyes, or is RIU site esp the banner a lil faded this morning?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Good morning 6ers!
> 
> Is it my eyes, or is RIU site esp the banner a lil faded this morning?


I've just stepped out of the tent so everything's faded to me, lol.


----------



## bellcore (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey 600s, here is my current grow and my first soil grow. I would appreciate any comments such as looks like over-watering or nute deficiency. Thanks man!



10/15 seeds sprouted and placed in foxfarm ocean forest
10/18 put under 600w lamp
10/27 added Flora 5/5/1 ml per 1 gal and have been watering with this since. User Microflora Hard water formula as tap water and water is hard. Also using Hygrozyme and Great White Mycorrhizae.
11/04 transplanted to 6 gallon buckets with foxfarm ocean forest
11/04 topped


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

morning? more like afternoon, I try as hard as possible NOT to wake up early in the morning


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

hey bellcore welcome. first soil grow you say? looks great bud! let those girls dry out a bit give em just a little longer without water and remember in soil you want to stagger your feedings and give plenty of fresh water in between. also if you keep seeing any burny looking stuff give those ladies a nice thorough flush and im sure youll be harvesting hammers in no time. good luck man great job so far.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> .........View attachment 2413533



lololololololol


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey guy and gals, just sitting in a little coffeeshop in the centre of town smoking some dank with Jig and Duchieman. Just wanted to say howzit from the Dam. Cup starts for us tomorrow at 12. I think EM is doing a video stream. Take it easy DST, Jig and Duchie.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

Hell yea boys get lifted


----------



## bellcore (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks CB, I'm planning on doing a flush with straight water and [FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]FloraKleen at the end of the month. Maybe only water ever 5 days.[/FONT]


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

just keep an eye on them and let the plants tell you what they want.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

I've got a house inspection on Friday from my estate agents, I'm pondering whether to throw the 400w standard reflector in the tent along with my 600w cooltube when they've gone.

Blast em under 100w.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guy and gals, just sitting in a little coffeeshop in the centre of town smoking some dank with Jig and Duchieman. Just wanted to say howzit from the Dam. Cup starts for us tomorrow at 12. I think EM is doing a video stream. Take it easy DST, Jig and Duchie.


I dont mind missing being videoed, hope i dont miss too much.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

where would EM's stream be? on his site?


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> where would EM's stream be? on his site?


guess so, maybe itll showcase here at riu


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

I wish I could go to the cannabis cup... you lucky bastards better have fun, don't get too high though


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> don't get too high though



.........


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guy and gals, just sitting in a little coffeeshop in the centre of town smoking some dank with Jig and Duchieman. Just wanted to say howzit from the Dam. Cup starts for us tomorrow at 12. I think EM is doing a video stream. Take it easy DST, Jig and Duchie.


hey glad to here the inside scoop on the dam. Yes do that video stream if you can.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey glad to here the inside scoop on the dam. Yes do that video stream if you can.


EM may be doing a stream. Not D, but i see nothing on EM's site.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

i found the stream, if u want. nw they are sitting at greenhouse's booth.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Eye, it got raided last year.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

where is the stream? who is EM? and what asshole cop would raid it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> where is the stream? who is EM? and what asshole cop would raid it?


All of em! lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

They come team handed and searched everybody at the expo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Everybody just started to try and smoke up as much as they could before the cops got round to searching them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Y67bRpC4vVQ

Exit's boxed off and everything.

Suspected violation of the opium act, silly sod's!


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

silly pigs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

It was political but even so.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

anything to put a stick in the spokes of progress


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Personally I'd have had a bag or 2 up my arse, there's no way they were strip searching anybody and dogs would be useless!


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

i once put a rotisserie chicken to use by hiding an ounce in it while coming back from mexico. cops didnt blink an eye when the dogs went apeshit over my food. i just munched and walked through


----------



## errb (Nov 17, 2012)

thats a big pre roll!!! hope no raid this year!! 

DST, Dutchie, Jig.. be careful smoking all that grade a cannabis. I wish i was there with you all. share everything you can while your there with the club!! you guys rule!

E.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 17, 2012)

Note to self: Do not smoke with The Yorkshireman.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

^^^^ lol amazing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Note to self: Do not smoke with The Yorkshireman.


In a bag dude, in a bag! lol.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

so, whos is EM? and wheres is this live stream?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> where is the stream? who is EM? and what asshole cop would raid it?


the stream is on Seaofseeds.com blog, EM is an riu/600 member. fuck the cops


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd have thought they'd have shown us something thing more interesting than those shady feckers!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

still cant find it, could you post a link?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/seaofseeds#utm_campaign=www.seaofseeds.com&utm_source=10477972&utm_medium=social 

they are not online at the moment.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

i just hit the first hit of my new bubble using matt rises tech. holy fucking shitballs batman. that is all


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 17, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> i just hit the first hit of my new bubble using matt rises tech. holy fucking shitballs batman. that is all


His tech is nice but fuck he makes it seem like he is the best and no one can make bubble I might have to do a tutorial on bubble


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyway anyone ever smoke Kardashian kush ya me neither but ime about to tested out to 25 thc 2.2 cbd has a smell of done very erly but its not about 50 percent or more amber nice hard ball nugs
We shall c just rolled one


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2012)

We were having a chat about this sort of thing last night.....it's amazing how everyone in the cann4bis industry thinks that there shit is the best.....we have overheard some funny things already and the cup hasn't even started, lol.

A couple of brief statements used include: The Best, The original, The only one,.....there are more out there, we will track them down! lol



method2mymadness said:


> His tech is nice but fuck he makes it seem like he is the best and no one can make bubble I might have to do a tutorial on bubble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2012)

On the hairyplane! Adam bound. See you shortly bru's

LEKKER!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Hemlock (Nov 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/seaofseeds#utm_campaign=www.seaofseeds.com&utm_source=10477972&utm_medium=social
> 
> they are not online at the moment.



Thanks Bro!!! Hope you are well.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 18, 2012)

hey peep not been around much but gunna keep an eye out on em's feed


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

lol good morning everyone. Been up all night smoking a made a video [video=youtube;19TZelLnk2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19TZelLnk2A&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay go some stuff going on? In the video you can see the flowers, and the small leafs are down?but green 




 and some plants older leafs are yellowing?.Pots can go with out a feed for 4 days, so they might be holding to much water????Last feed was 7 grow/7 bloom, to a gallon of tap water. Saw the green-down leefs , so I didn't want to go any stronger on nutes??But the yellowing will get wost if I don't do something soon?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

I want to say 4 weeks-if that in flower? pistils are just coming left and right too, so I don't want to stop that too. FUCK!


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 18, 2012)

Can I play too?

Here's my 3'x3'x'6' secret jardin with a 600w MH & digital ballast supplying the juice. Just switched the bitches over to 1 gallon pots from the party cups they were in. It was long overdue as they were already rootbound. Can't wait to post some frosty nug pictures of my own fellas  Gotta upgrade my fan to a 400cfm as my little 197 barely keeps temps under 90 and that's with me cracking the window in the room so my fan upgrade is eminent as well as the addition of a carbon filter. Should be a cool $280 right off my next paycheck =\

My soil mix is just straight happy frog from foxfarm & getting straight ph'd water and nothing else. Next transplant will be to 3 gallon containers into some ocean forest mixed w/ happy frog & perlite. I will be running jacks classic for my nutes. Btw, don't know how the picture of my sister in law's dog got in there lol

View attachment 2414488View attachment 2414489View attachment 2414490View attachment 2414491View attachment 2414492


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Boy's, anybody used Triacontanol before?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2012)

It seems that several members of the Club 600 have ventured into Amsterdam recently and have not been heard from since. Is this the new Black Hole? There have been some weak signals, but the originator seemed dis-oriented, rescuers appear to be dazed and confused....and the cup didn't start until today. So beware, enter Adam at your own risk.
We await reports from our man inside-DST


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2012)

Who else went? DST,Don,Westy,Jig,Duch,EM?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 18, 2012)

so its not just me then


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2012)

The towers are probably loaded. It happens here every sunday whenever its football season. Isk how it works i just know when there are too many people the cell towers or cell phones dont work for shit.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

man all now





















[video=youtube;K8E_zMLCRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg[/video]


hope the crew is having a great time!!! Reping the Breeders Boutique.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Who else went? DST,Don,Westy,Jig,Duch,EM?


rasclot got there Friday and was looking for the crew.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2012)

a good place to start looking-other than DST's place would be the coffee shops...so here is their version of an English translation
http://www.coffeeshopnieuws.nl/index.php/nieuwste-dumps/category/54-english-language-articles


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2012)

rasclot just posted in the cheese thread
I've just left the cup I see westy, don, jig , dst!! busy place that!! good to meet with u lot Probly see u again before I leave just found a place with free wifi! Ras

that proves they're alive and well


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 18, 2012)

i can second that, heard from westy


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 18, 2012)

maybe if I believe hard enough or get high enough the weed fairy can teleport me there!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It seems that several members of the Club 600 have ventured into Amsterdam recently and have not been heard from since. Is this the new Black Hole? There have been some weak signals, but the originator seemed dis-oriented, rescuers appear to be dazed and confused....and the cup didn't start until today. So beware, enter Adam at your own risk.
> We await reports from our man inside-DST
> 
> 
> cof


In other news: a run on the infamous Red Light District in Amsterdam is resulting in it's most profitable year since the political caucuses were held in Amsterdam in 1969.
Authorities are unsure what caused this unexpected windfall, but says: "The women are happy."


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

small bag are free-


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

After lights out @ 12 days flower.

View attachment 2414763



Big purple, cherry smelling pheno main cola.

View attachment 2414764



The livers looking one is getting exceptionally sticky, this seems to have picked up the lemon smell.

View attachment 2414768


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 18, 2012)

Whats good 6 hundies been a minute thought id share some P{r0n


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 18, 2012)

explain why spaghetti heaven, and flying spaghetti monster are tags.


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 18, 2012)

600 POWA!!! What's up guys, thought I'd drop in and give a little 600 love..


Day 29, everything is going great.
















Cherry AK pheno







AK47














Purple Marty nuggs frosting up!














Purple Marty: Very impressive plant so far, would be a major tree outdoors.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2012)

nice buds.

We're alive... just a really really long day had by all. I personally met lots of cool people from all over the world. Well, not all over the world, but all over the US and Europe. Smoked quite a bit, watched a lot of people smoke in front of me. Shook a lot of hands and got my salesman gears back in working order. I sure as hell can talk, lol.

Hung out with Rasclot and the boys. Nice fella he is. Met some guys from devils harvest seed co, theys was cool guys as well. Hung out with EM a bit, met some of the guys from Sea of Seeds, met Don, helped westie find the place, bought flowers for dst and the booth, and we met up with duchie late in the day.

Cannabis cup is a pretty cool experience.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I was beginning to think we wouldn't hear anything until the cup was over.
How's the reception for BB?

peace
cof


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> explain why spaghetti heaven, and flying spaghetti monster are tags.


fuuniest thing I read all night, hahaha/



jigfresh said:


> nice buds.
> 
> We're alive... just a really really long day had by all. I personally met lots of cool people from all over the world. Well, not all over the world, but all over the US and Europe. Smoked quite a bit, watched a lot of people smoke in front of me. Shook a lot of hands and got my salesman gears back in working order. I sure as hell can talk, lol.
> 
> ...


Oi you, get to bed!!!!!^^^^^^^

Off to blast some more, lol. Then bed.

Nighty, night night!!!

DST


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I just went to ph a few jugs of water I had sitting out for 24 hours for tomorrow's watering and I just found out why cheap ph meters are cheap...I got less than 3 fucking weeks out of this POS milwaukee $35 meter and it already broke. Of course it has a 90 day warranty and of course I didn't keep the receipt so I have to go to the hydro shop tomorrow and hope for mercy b/c I really can't afford to let go another $35. Who knows, maybe if they won't do shit for me on a swap out they can give me one at cost or something....really shitty deal here. Almost ready to go old school and use the strips...at least they don't break.

BTW, is it just me or do my plants look small for 24 days old? I think next time I will go back to hempy style in perlite & vermiculite...soil is just too slow of growth for me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

well I got my outdoor grow for 2013 taken care of, thank's too Breeders Boutique. 

Just made another order from them. This time it's DPQ AND PSYCHO KILLER . well 20 MORE SEEDS TO ADD TO THE GROW.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 18, 2012)

HAD TO JUMP ON THIS KILLER DEAL-50% off. I see it end's this Tuesday, so heads up 600w club

http://breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seeds.php


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2012)

420 people can't be wrong:







[video=youtube_share;uBSrP7ub6VA]http://youtu.be/uBSrP7ub6VA[/video]


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

its so quiet on here today just shows u who the talkers are lol


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 19, 2012)

OK Y'all, here's the st-it-e-ation...my ph meter crapped the shit out yesterday at the worst time - watering time. I left several jugs of water out to evaporate the chlorine but I didn't PH it yet for watering and when I fired up my ph pen it showed all sorts of crazy characters and shit in the display lcd screen so I had to rush to meijers and buy ph test strips b/c my girls were wanting water last night badly and the strips suck a fat round dick. I actually saved my receipt and intend to take them back today @ 5.89 for 5 damn strips (rip-off, I know). 


Anyhow, last night I guess-ti-mated how much ph down & watered the girls & I must have hit the sweet spot b/c the girls all responded well this morning when I checked growth & nute burn condition. Nute burn on the biggest plants is non-existent and on the smaller plants a bit more prevalent but I'll see if I can save them for shits sake.

Today I get to haggle with the hydro store over my $35 ph pen that crapped out in less than 4 weeks...wooohooo!

I will probably not grow in soil again due to the extremely slow slow slow growth and will most likely convert to hempy for the rest of time. Super fast growth and easy to maintain...feels like pulling teeth to get a new branch to grow in this damn soil. Not horrible but hempy buckets are 2-3x the growth rate. So far I am not impressed with soil grow....


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 19, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> its so quiet on here today just shows u who the talkers are lol


Jonny is here now...now worries


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

seems like the whole of the club 600 have gone lol


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 19, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> seems like the whole of the club 600 have gone lol


well I've been scoping and drooling over this thread for 4 years (get a life, right?), and I am excited as a schoolboy sneaking into the girls locker room now that I've got a 600 grow of my own....I'm a big kid now lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> well I've been scoping and drooling over this thread for 4 years (get a life, right?), and I am excited as a schoolboy sneaking into the girls locker room now that I've got a 600 grow of my own....I'm a big kid now lol


lol. i know just shows you the result you can get if ya do it properly (directed at commercial largescale uk growers)


----------



## puffnpaint (Nov 19, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> I will probably not grow in soil again due to the extremely slow slow slow growth and will most likely convert to hempy for the rest of time. Super fast growth and easy to maintain...feels like pulling teeth to get a new branch to grow in this damn soil. Not horrible but hempy buckets are 2-3x the growth rate. So far I am not impressed with soil grow....


i`ll second that! my first soil grow other than outside and i`m not impressed. i`m dusting off the buckets and going back to dwc.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2012)

Soil is great when you finally get it dialed in......and a lot more foregiving than hempypeacecof


----------



## puffnpaint (Nov 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Soil is great when you finally get it dialed in......and a lot more foregiving than hempypeacecof


i`m not having any problems with it, i`m just not overly impressed so far. the buds in my dwc under a 400 were just as big as my soil under a 600 at the same stage of the game. of course final taste will be the ultimate factor. i`ll probaby wind up doing 1/2 and 1/2 idk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been feeling pretty un-satisfied with my yields lately with organics. looking at my old pics i see smaller plants with what seem to be fatter buds. Might be buying some more foxfarm soon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FngkZGDUAps

@ 3:00 BIG UP THE BOY'S!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2012)

at 3.0 minutes you can see BBpeacecof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 19, 2012)

just posted up on there! 

Damn lost a homie ''friend'' this weekend So going to roll, light a fat ass joint. In his honer.And make a strain in his name. In 7 months is will come out


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FngkZGDUAps
> 
> @ 3:00 BIG UP THE BOY'S!


 so who are the 2 on the stand then?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 19, 2012)

keep expecting tumble weed to roll across my screen!! its dead in here!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 19, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> keep expecting tumble weed to roll across my screen!! its dead in here!


[video=youtube;CQFEY9RIRJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA[/video]


----------



## puffnpaint (Nov 19, 2012)

sorry bout your homie man! i just took a hit a raised my bowl for him


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> just posted up on there! Damn lost a homie ''friend'' this weekend So going to roll, light a fat ass joint. In his honer.And make a strain in his name. In 7 months is will come out


 sorry to hear about ur boy, thats shitty man. what u planning on crossing for the strain ???


----------



## supchaka (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah the cup coverage is non existent. Here or anywhere, I can't even find the entries. Anyone have more info?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

all i kinow is that BB have put the dog into be judged


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.justin.tv/seaofseeds - live cup coverage.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

sweet, might give it ago tomorrow


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> all i kinow is that BB have put the dog into be judged


Hope for the best for em  spotted their stand briefly in a youtube vid covering the event.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hope for the best for em  spotted their stand briefly in a youtube vid covering the event.


same ere. i heard the cops gave the cup a visit yeasterday


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> same ere. i heard the cops gave the cup a visit yeasterday


...and a search, but the guys were legal so the party goes on.is anyone else having format problems?peacecof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 19, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> sorry to hear about ur boy, thats shitty man. what u planning on crossing for the strain ???


Got a few strains I'm looking at, just need to make a trip to sf, about 1hr, 1/2 from me.To get the strain I want.


Also once again thank you, Breeders boutique for the feebie pack I just got today. Strain is called* Smelly Cherry x Lemon Haze!!!!!!!!!!!!* planting them all tomorrow! Can't wait to see what freebies I get next package!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 19, 2012)

puffnpaint said:


> sorry bout your homie man! i just took a hit a raised my bowl for him


Thanks, rolled a blunt for him and had a cold one too. Strain will be called Eastbay68


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 19, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> ...and a search, but the guys were legal so the party goes on.is anyone else having format problems?peacecof


goddamn cops always trying to perpetuate hate and discrimination, they are almost like a goon squad for the corporate powers that be. Yeah Im having format problems, have no idea why, I think bassman is having the same problem too


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 19, 2012)

sorry for the crappy cell pictures here is my pineapple express at 4wks 3 days feels like they are slacking on the grow but i feel like they would be at around 18-20 days in idk 















heres one with flash you can kinda see the trichomes


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 19, 2012)

View attachment 2415950View attachment 2415951 about 25 days old


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> sorry for the crappy cell pictures here is my pineapple express at 4wks 3 days feels like they are slacking on the grow but i feel like they would be at around 18-20 days in idk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think there looking quite good for 4 weeks dude. nice looking girl


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i think there looking quite good for 4 weeks dude. nice looking girl


thanks i cant wait to see them grow!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2012)

Traxx187 said:


> thanks i cant wait to see them grow!!


do u have a journal going on them?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> do u have a journal going on them?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/559946-first-grow-600w-d.html


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey sports fans - how about Colin Kaepernick? I loved this kid coming out. It's nice to be a Niners fan these days!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 20, 2012)

i agree with lgp, there looking just about right for 4 weeks trax. your doing well if its your first grow they look good and healthy..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> just posted up on there! Damn lost a homie ''friend'' this weekend So going to roll, light a fat ass joint. In his honer.And make a strain in his name. In 7 months is will come out


 Sparkin one for your buddy now.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Boy's, anybody used Triacontanol before?


 I've not, as the sources all tend to be really expensive, but everything I've read (journals - university peer reviewed) indicates it works. You must feed more to take advantage.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Hey sports fans - how about Colin Kaepernick? I loved this kid coming out.* It's nice to be a Niners fan these days!*


Not to be an Eagle/Panther fan... But Colin did good, a lot of back-ups doing good this year.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)

All about the Niners in Ca right now. [video=youtube;U3TCBiyh-eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3TCBiyh-eM[/video]


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 20, 2012)

I need some wisdom on nutrients from the veterans in the 600 club: So I'm growing in soil using promix potting soil in 1 gallon pots and I am curious when you typically start adding nutes? I did 25% and then I upped it to 50% and I burned a few of the smaller plants while the bigger ones just took it without a problem. I've since watered twice w/o any nutes so they can rebound a bit and get use to their new 1 gallon homes. I don't plan to exceed 50% of the suggested dose at any point in time as they always suggest using too much but should I be doing a schedule like this: 50% feed, water, water, 50% feed? I just don't want to overdo it and I would like the plants to sap as much nutes from the soil as possible before I start dumping additional salts into my pots for no reason. Does that make sense? If this helps answer my question at all....I plan to transplant 2 more times. 1x more in veg to 3 gallon pots of ocean forest and then 1x more in flower into 5 gallon pots ocean forest. My nute plan as of now is to only utilize a simple A & B regimen. A for veg and B for flower. I'm not getting into 10 different bottles like some of these guys do...just don't think it's necessary if you're using a solid 2 part. Anyhow, I really appreciate any suggestions you all can offer....I'm trying very hard to do everything perfectly right this time. a few years back I used like 8 different nute products and burned the shit out of all my girls and pretty much wrecked the whole grow b/c I over did it so simplicity is my best friend this time.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2012)

fox farm is good, but too dense....add about 30% perlite. As for nutes, Jack's Classic or Dyna Gro work well-mix at 50% once a weekpeacecof


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 20, 2012)

i got a pic update to do but having probs, can't upload pics anywhere. wont even let me do a new album on my profile page, and no upload option in the thread tools anybody who can help ???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey anybody know what these are? i picked them about 3 weeks ago they were 100% green. now they are turning, i have been feeding to my iguana, but i want to use them for myself. anybody got a clue?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 20, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i got a pic update to do but having probs, can't upload pics anywhere. wont even let me do a new album on my profile page, and no upload option in the thread tools anybody who can help ???


ye ive just noticed that i havent got any of the bold or underline or any of that stuff. what going on riu


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 20, 2012)

been trying to do it for a couple days but then see others posting pics and vids my mind boggles, even been looking at my computer for problems.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 20, 2012)

they look like chillies to me tryna!!! lol it would be like trying to guess what strain ur smoking off the street mate.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey anybody know what these are? i picked them about 3 weeks ago they were 100% green. now they are turning, i have been feeding to my iguana, but i want to use them for myself. anybody got a clue?


apparently its all to do with the ripening the do it of the plant


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea im sure of that. I don't know what kind of pepper it is. the red ones are hotter as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> they look like chillies to me tryna!!! lol it would be like trying to guess what strain ur smoking off the street mate.


really, are there that many peppers? lol i had no idea


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 20, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> fox farm is good, but too dense....add about 30% perlite. As for nutes, Jack's Classic or Dyna Gro work well-mix at 50% once a weekpeacecof


 Thanks for the info COF. I think I'm gonna buy jack's classic for my flower nute. I already overpaid for a veg nute at the hydro shop so I'll just go ahead and use that down for now. I'm gonna have to start keeping myself a log of when I feed and what....after a couple days pass and I look at my 4 jugs of water on the floor, I can't even hardly remember if I ph'd the damn things. So 1x/week on the nutes @ 50%....cool beans!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2012)

There's no point in ph'ing for soil unless your water is horrible. Soil ia a great buffer.There seems to be format issues with riu.I'm putting this together with a space between sentences.this display is not what I laid out.peacecof


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 20, 2012)

have u any idea who our local mod is cof im gonna see whats happening. done some digging and it seems there are issues there trying to iron out with uploading patience is a virtue it seems...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> There's no point in ph'ing for soil unless your water is horrible. Soil ia a great buffer.There seems to be format issues with riu.I'm putting this together with a space between sentences.this display is not what I laid out.peacecof


Always ph the water, and add calmag


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys. Checking in and saying hello. Some of us were smoking until 4 am last night. [email protected]! Good people here at the cup. People from all round the world, it's cool.

Fun Fact: Duchieman was the heaviest sleeper on our boat/ hotel last night. Everyone else in the spot heard me banging on the door except him lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 20, 2012)

We wish we were there with you guys.
Once in a lifetime vacation.
You attended the only 25th High Times Cannabis Cup that will ever exist in the vastness of the cosmos (unless you hold sway to the notion of many parallel dimensions that play out their own realities at the same time we experience our reality)!


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 20, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Always ph the water, and add calmag


 I thought cal-mag was only for people using reverse osmosis filtration because it removes those micro elements that are already present in tap water. Confirmation anyone?


curious old fart said:


> There's no point in ph'ing for soil unless your water is horrible. Soil ia a great buffer.There seems to be format issues with riu.I'm putting this together with a space between sentences.this display is not what I laid out.peacecof


 My water is highl alkaline. Usually 8.5 unless I ph it and I've already got hard water to worry about so I'm trying to keep the ph in a perfect oasis. It only takes me 5 minutes for 4 jugs every couple few days so it's not really a big time consumer.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)

New Page



jonnynobody said:


> I thought cal-mag was only for people using reverse osmosis filtration because it removes those micro elements that are already present in tap water. Confirmation anyone? My water is highl alkaline. Usually 8.5 unless I ph it and I've already got hard water to worry about so I'm trying to keep the ph in a perfect oasis. It only takes me 5 minutes for 4 jugs every couple few days so it's not really a big time consumer.


Just joking-sorry.

I always see that on forums.That's the first shit, I see when someone needs help, and nothing to do with ph or cal/mag


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 20, 2012)

Just checking in on my phone real quick to let you all know I am NOT dad nothing is happened still growing

Hopefully I'll have time How to troll a little bit and see howeverybody is doing but if I don't I'm sure you're all doing good work


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)

Dog was the first one, to pop from the rockwool. pics latter.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

if that wasnt a 100 percent organic product i would be worried!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey 6 hundies again man I just went back and looked thru a bunch of pages whaddup with whodat haven't seen him in some time hope all is well man I miss looking at those pix. Peace


----------



## duchieman (Nov 21, 2012)

Wouldn't have happened if I hadn't been messing with that 9% beer on an empty stomache. Yes Im blaming the booze. Met a great man in Europe and made a lifelong friend. Bon voyage my friend. Catch you back here at the 600.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 21, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Wouldn't have happened if I hadn't been messing with that 9% beer on an empty stomache. Yes Im blaming the booze. Met a great man in Europe and made a lifelong friend. Bon voyage my friend. Catch you back here at the 600.


ive herd the story pmsl to funny6


----------



## duchieman (Nov 21, 2012)

At the Grey Area lined up with the Commoners waiting to score some Haze


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 21, 2012)

Pic update!

Bitches are filling out nice 'n bushy....50% nute dose coming up next watering. More pics to come....


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 21, 2012)

4294967295Likes DWC/ Bubbleponics The Dissent Grow was just having a flick through this thread and wondered how the hell its got over 4 billion likes??? thats over half the population of the world lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 21, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Pic update! Bitches are filling out nice 'n bushy....50% nute dose coming up next watering. More pics to come....


 looking good jonny. what strain/s u running?


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 21, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> looking good jonny. what strain/s u running?


I honestly couldn't tell you with any degree of accuracy. A friend set my wife and I up with probably 10 different quality strains over the past year and I've been saving every little seed that I've found. He's breeds his own strains and he's a master of his craft so I have no doubt whatever strains it is I have here will be quality.....

Next round, I plan to run all clones as growth is just too damn slow for me from seed. I do believe I'll be ditching the dirt next time also for a hempy bucket setup w/ perlite & vermiculite. Growth is just unbelievable with hempy style....soil = slow. I might even mix it up and do half hempy half soil just to do a straight comparison. Anyhow, I'm just gonna let 'em stretch their legs for another couple weeks and then they'll go into the 12/12. 

I'll tell ya one thing for sure...after dealing with the heat from my 600 for 18 hours a day (which is under control now), going down to 12 hours will be a breeze. Hell, I might even forget I'm growing something in there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2012)

My latest project:
(*_will be scrogging, starting with the plant being transplanted_)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2012)

been thinking a setup like that know. My hydro sprouts are killing my soil sowed seeds in growth!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2012)

Figured it would be a nice winter project while I let some of my current girls re-vert back to vegging so I can take some clones and keep moving forward.

I'll be making two more hempy pots and growing all plants under a scrog. So should be easy to fill up a 28" x 43" with three plants side-by-side under a screen this way.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

Its Bassman999 here!! I got logged out and cant get back in.... Anyway Doob I am starting a hempy bucket setup as well. I was wondering why you are using a 2nd smaller bucket inside though? Is that so you can take it out if need be to check roots etc...? Looks good bro!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Its Bassman999 here!! I got logged out and cant get back in.... Anyway Doob I am starting a hempy bucket setup as well. I was wondering why you are using a 2nd smaller bucket inside though? Is that so you can take it out if need be to check roots etc...? Looks good bro!


Damn trolls!

























 joke


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2012)

Seems a lot of us are going to be trying the ol' hempy-style grow 

The instructions I've seen call for an aeration table in the main pot.
It's just as easy for me to do it with a second pot, and it will, as you say, make checking the roots a breeze.
Also, I wanted to easily limit the perlite to 3-gallons.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Seems a lot of us are going to be trying the ol' hempy-style grow  The instructions I've seen call for an aeration table in the main pot. It's just as easy for me to do it with a second pot, and it will, as you say, make checking the roots a breeze. Also, I wanted to easily limit the perlite to 3-gallons.


 I bought 4 gallon square pots without holes, maybe I need to add a top pot as well... I used the support link for RIU help with my acct, but havent heard back yet, so I am using my back up acct I made the 1st time I messed up my acct 2 yrs ago lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 21, 2012)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey 6 hundies again man I just went back and looked thru a bunch of pages whaddup with whodat haven't seen him in some time hope all is well man I miss looking at those pix. Peace


Bumpidy Blump guess whodats m.i.a?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 21, 2012)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bumpidy Blump guess whodats m.i.a?


 he comes by time to time. most of the club is at the cup, someone else could maybe tell you more.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Seems a lot of us are going to be trying the ol' hempy-style grow  The instructions I've seen call for an aeration table in the main pot. It's just as easy for me to do it with a second pot, and it will, as you say, make checking the roots a breeze. Also, I wanted to easily limit the perlite to 3-gallons.


 I have too many clones right now, and havent ironed out a 2nd tent yet, so I might dig out some 2 ltr bottles and do a sog. Ill use some panda film and 2x2 till I can afford another small tent. If it goes well I'll have get a new tent and use the big pots. Could you link me the journal, or instructions that have the 2 pot setup like yours?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2012)

I think mostly what the aeration table, or bucket insert with fast draining bottom, is for is to increase the amount of fluid in the res by physically preventing the perlite from filling that space in the bottom of the main bucket.
I have seen instructions for doing it both ways, and neither had any complaints.
I just happened to decide to try the bucket-in-bucket method for my first try. (*I'm running 100% perlite, except for the soil that came with the 3/4-gallon transplant).

As for links, I read quite a few threads and most referenced back to Hempy's guidelines:

(mixed with other's keen observations)
==================================
You can start your seed in soil, as long as it is a very small amount (just enough to bust your seeds) 
Then you can transfer it into the buckets. 
You dont want tooo much soil in this mix as it holds alot more water/food than the perlite. 
The soil doesnt let the food all drain to the bottom resavoir, and can throw your bucket out of wack. 
I do know of a few ppl though that use a small amount in a small cup, and add it to the bucket during transfer. 
I actually had a clone given to me in soil. I took the plant out of the bucket, and dipped the roots into water. washing them off. 
I got as much of the dirt off as possible and put her into the hempy bucket. She never showed any stress from the transfer, and just took off!
============
The Hempy Bucket
Hi every one i thort id add this system of growing i use and have used from the early to mid 80s , As most of you that know me will all ready know that i am a believe in simplicity and things that work and i only really state facts that i have experience from hands on.


I like the hempy bucket because of its simplicity and the price of the system (ITS FREE ) to make and has no moving parts that can fail and once the plant has started its root system you can basically water and forget it for 2 days or 3 depending on temps and you can grow any strain from sativa to indica in it .


I basically got the idea from my first hydro kit i ever got that was a tomato hydro kit and i found it really easy to understand ,It was basically an aquponic set up and the guy i had got it from i went back a few years later telling him about my creation and how i got it from his idea and the look on his face and smile sed it all ,Iv spoken to a few people in the hydro industry about it and they all tell me it wont work it will course root rot so on well there all wrong because this method works and they say a picture is worth a 100 wards right lol.


I AM NOT SAYING THIS METHOD IS THE BEST BUT What i am saying is its a option and a easy cheep way to grow hydroponicly and nothing more, I have tried a lot of methods and have all ways gone back to this.




To make a hempy bucket is simple all you need to do is this


Get your self a bucket any color but clear as you will end up with algae forming as the nutrients react to the light .


The size of the bucket can very from 1 gal (4lt) to 5gal (20lt) ruffly i personally like using a 10 lt bucket and have had up to 19 oz cured yield from a single bucket but it depends on the strain and given phino .


Once you have your bucket then get a drill and drill a drain hole in the side of the bucket about 2 inch from the bottom , The drain hole can be around 7/16.


And the medium i use is perlite/vermiculite at around 3 to 4 parts perlite to 1 part vermiculite.You can use volcanic rocks but personally i found the perlite / vermiculite a lot better in many ways but you can use only perlite to.


All you need to do now is basically add the rooted clone or seedling, water with nutrient rich water and that's it.


I would water it daily until the tap root and root system has headed down to the res but once you see a decent growth rate id then start to water every 2 days.


The only thing wrong with it is you need to hand water and you get run off from the drain hole thats it and as far as checking your PH well the only time you need to do that is when you mix your nutrients i like using a PH of 6.2 PH but if your water is 7ph or close then mix your nutrients as directed on the bottle and you will be in the range recommended.


Like i sed i am not stating this methods is the best just saying its a option and a free one and it works and works well 
-hempy




23 /11/2010 UPDATE - 
Since i first posted this to the community and shared my method it seams a few people have run with this method and put there spin on it and have been posting it around the boards and saying hempy sed this or that now i will not take responsibility for any of these peoples wards or spins on this method if your plants fail or dont do to good blame them not me.


You need to think for your selfs in all honesty the formula i have given you all to go along with the method is full proof i state my reputation on it and if you know me away from the site you will know my ward means more to me than any ego bull shit these few seam to feed on.


I see some saying dont feed your plants until it starts to grow and the roots hit the rez feed only water well the medium has no nutrient value what are your plants meant to feed off just water ? think about it a little dont just take peoples advice with out thinking about what there saying.


Dont water until you see your plants wilt come on are you guys honestly believing these people ?.


Water once a week with nutrient rich water and only water in between if needed are you seriously going to do this and expect your plants to remain happy and healthy.


My advice is this use the basic formula i have given you it works you will know as much as these try hards or more soon after you read this post you have any problems or questions contact me at Mr nice co site.


I dont care if you put your spin on it i dont care if you dont follow my advice or formula i dont even care if you like me or hate me but i do care that some people across the boards are telling people hempy sed this or that when i have not and are coursing peoples plants to suffer or worse fail that upsets me and it is wrong.


Use your heads its very simple the medium is to anchor your plants the nutrients is what feeds your plants and gives them all they need to grow into happy healthy plants rocket science it is not.


==========
Hempy Bucket


The whole concept of hempy is to achieve a good relationship in the roots between O2, H2O, & food, in a simple inexpensive setup. This is achieved through a passive hydro with a small rez. Large enough to spread out the watering frequency, but small enough to eliminate the creation of slime, algae, or other pathogens you see in standing water hydro systems. 


Let&#8217;s talk about watering. I&#8217;ve seen many posts already on how much to water, and when. I&#8217;m not saying that any other method is wrong, but this is the original method and why. The thought to watering is to flood water, meaning to water fast and fill the whole top surface with water so it drains as a column of water through the medium. And water with enough water to make 1/3 run-off. So if it takes 3 qts to fill your rez in the bucket then water with 4 qts H2O. What this does is to push out all the old air in the bucket through the hole and then as the water column level drops in the medium and starts to flow out the hole it creates a vacuum behind it and will pull fresh air down into the medium behind the flowing water. So the concept is while giving fresh water, old air is pushed out and fresh air is brought in. 
As far as how often to water, the theory says to run them dry, so as to not build up any pathogens or excess salts.


Medium:


Almost any clean soiless medium will work with varying results. I&#8217;ve seen and used some of the following.


Glass beads &#8211; Will work once roots set, it has no wicking ability


Pumice (lave rock) &#8211; I&#8217;ve tried it and it will works, wicks better than glass but not great, it does hold air and water well though


Straight vermiculite &#8211; Used alone will not dry out without affecting the plant which caused many problems in my experiment and several others I&#8217;ve seen. Sorry MoeBius but I&#8217;ve seen no helpful effects in using. 


Peat &#8211; Only saw one experiment, it didn&#8217;t work. Peat & vermiculite want to have water and will take it from wherever they can find it, if the moisture content drops to low it will take whatever moisture it can from it&#8217;s surrounding, even from your plant. These will always be the moist materials in any substrate.


Coco &#8211; This is one of the best hempy mediums around, I personally had a bad grow because I purchased inferior material, my bad but from all the grows I&#8217;ve followed I&#8217;d say this is a winner.


Perlite &#8211; Overall the most and easiest to use and the original product of the hempy. Size doesn&#8217;t seem to matter much. I would recommend rinsing prior to use to get rid of the dust. 
Even though I&#8217;ve recycled buckets of great grows using un-rinsed small perlite with perlite dust mud in the bottom and it didn&#8217;t seem to affect. 
So it&#8217;s a personal thing. 
I currently use large (size 4) to get more cycles out of it.


Mapito &#8211; This one is new to me but it looks very promising, seems to have the proper attributes. 


Expectations or Limitations


Since a hempy is in a confined space (bucket size), then root growth can only go so far, same as in a soil grow. 
But from what I&#8217;ve seen and experienced there is a about a 20% increase in yield compared to a soil grow with the same pot size, environmental conditions, and nutes. 
I&#8217;ve seen better growers than myself get better results.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanx! I Didnt read it all yet Doob, but I am going to right now. I wasnt sure about the clones in my cups, but thought about the rinsing approach as well. Glad to hear that worked well for ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2012)

Very little dirt came out when I rinsed the root system.
In a young clone coming out of a party cup, I would expect quite a bit of soil could be coaxed out of the immature root system.
But coming from the 3/4-gallon nursery pots, it was a tight mass of roots and no dirt came out at all except a half inch layer of loose stuff off of the top above the roots.
But freshly rooted clones should be easy to clean.


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 21, 2012)

Fuckin-A doob! It's nice to see another hempy lover in the 600 club. I wish I had gone hempy this grow but for some reason I just really wanted to give soil a try and so far I do not like it. Growth is so damn slow it's like pulling teeth to get a new branch. When I had my 3 gallon hempy trash can buckets....they grew leaves and branches super fast. Now ya got me all hot and excited wishing I had gone hempy style this grow....alas, hindsight is always 20/20, is it not.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey I hate to drop in like 'that guy' and ask random questions..I'm planning a 1200w bloom,and thinking about 3x 400w.Would anyone recommend 2x 600w -over- 3x 400w ?Stuff looks great!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Hey I hate to drop in like 'that guy' and ask random questions..I'm planning a 1200w bloom,and thinking about 3x 400w.Would anyone recommend* 2x 600w -over- 3x 400w* ?Stuff looks great!


 That right there^^less stuff to run and go wrong. But really comes down to heat and how you want to grow and what you have to work with?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2012)

Talked to DST and he said my seeds are on there way home


----------



## errb (Nov 21, 2012)

howdie gents, everything looking great in the 6r front. haven't seen much action from the cup yet? any pics coming from those who went????

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2012)

errb said:


> howdie gents, everything looking great in the 6r front. haven't seen much action from the cup yet? any pics coming from those who went????E.


so far it's been a black hole....it ends tonight so maybe tomorrow we can hear so results...............Definitely go with 2-600's. They have almost twice the lumens as the 400's.............I'll be glad when they get these format issues straightened out...........peacecof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2012)

cup results..................http://cannabiscupwinners.com/awards/cup-and-awards/high-times-cannabis-cup.html .....seems all the first place prizes went to big advertizers in High Times........peacecof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 21, 2012)

I knew when I saw competitors in the cup scheduled to give lectures as well. Funny how things go! (Granted this years winners aren't posted yet)


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2012)

my bad....I was looking at the wrong results.......peace........cof


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> my bad....I was looking at the wrong results.......peace........cof


 I thought I was blind, as all I saw was last yrs results.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2012)

bassman............I know what you mean about having trouble with riu. I'm currently having format problems, but had to replace my computer earlier this week and had a hard time signing in...when I didn't select remember me, it finally let me in where I opened another window and signed in selecting remember me.....hope this works.........peace......cof


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> bassman............I know what you mean about having trouble with riu. I'm currently having format problems, but had to replace my computer earlier this week and had a hard time signing in...when I didn't select remember me, it finally let me in where I opened another window and signed in selecting remember me.....hope this works.........peace......cof


 I signed out and had an email sent to update password, but I forgot I dont use the email they have on file anymore and cannot access the link.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

random, but relevant question: If I were to grow a plant like Qrazy Train for 14 days seedling stage, 30-40 days veg, and 55-60 days flowering, and I was growing in roots organic soil with a small layer of hydroton clay balls for drainage, how big of a pot would I need? Im using three gallons now and its much too small, Im thinking of getting 5 gallon air pots, but I was wondering if thats too little, and I should buy 7gals instead


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> random, but relevant question: If I were to grow a plant like Qrazy Train for 14 days seedling stage, 30-40 days veg, and 55-60 days flowering, and I was growing in roots organic soil with a small layer of hydroton clay balls for drainage, how big of a pot would I need? Im using three gallons now and its much too small, Im thinking of getting 5 gallon air pots, but I was wondering if thats too little, and I should buy 7gals instead


 I have never used airpots, but have heard that the roots wont spin around and will be very controlled. I think 5 gallons should be enough. Hopefully someone who has used airpots will chime in.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

hopefully, Im going to post this question on other threads, thanks for the quick reply, I appreciate it


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 21, 2012)

I vegged 2 months in 7 gallons and flowered 70 days and this was a standard square pot in that helps. What is the price difference 5-7 gall airpots?


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

nothing significant, I just dont want to buy extra soil each time and put it in the pot, and the plant doesnt use it


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

wait it would be 8 gallons since its in litres: http://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=catshow&ref=airpot I would either get the 30 or 20 litre, the 20 litre is 5 gallons and the 30 is 8 gallons


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd go for 5's first. I think it would do the trick. Shit starts getting hard to move around for me beyond 3 gallons!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 22, 2012)

What a bitch loading 40 posts per on a phone. lolGuys, I have 2 16 GB flash cardss full of stuff from my trip but I need a quick PC to pull them off. Either that or a few hours in an Inet cafe and thats not happening. Ill be home Saturday and start sharing what Ive got. I believe results are tonight.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 22, 2012)

32 gig of stuff wow u been busy duchi, lol cant wait to see what u got.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> cup results..................http://cannabiscupwinners.com/awards/cup-and-awards/high-times-cannabis-cup.html .....seems all the first place prizes went to big advertizers in High Times........peacecof


 LOL theres a shocker....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn multiquote aint working this morning. So before I forget what I wanted to say, I'm a post it up.

Whodat is alright... he's just doing his thing.

LGP - You'd really piss yerself if you heard me tell the story.

3 x 400 vs 2 x 600 is an easy easy easy one. 2 x 600, all the way. Way better use of electricity and much easier to work with. I'm not one to say something is better than the other very much, as we all grow different styles. But this time I can easily say I'd do 2 600's.... and I'd suggest to anyone to use 2 - 600s.

So.... I've escaped the black hole. I think I'm going to make a new post because the formatting is so weird, I don't want to lose what I'm going to type.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn multiquote aint working this morning. So before I forget what I wanted to say, I'm a post it up.
> 
> Whodat is alright... he's just doing his thing.
> 
> ...


Some thanksgiving porn,


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok.... so. Who wants to know what about the Cup? 

First of all it was 100% not what I expected the cup to be like. That being said, I still think it was an amazing adventure. The cup itself really isn't so much "An Event", like you go to one building, spend a lot of time there, and that's it. It's more like an City wide happening over a week. Most people showed up the weekend before. There is an Expo, which is like any convention. A big hall with booths selling their wares. Pipes and Bongs, Seed Companies, Clothing and accessories, and some other random people. One lady was doing something with massages?? At the expo it was common for seed company booths to smoke you out, but it wasn't like you walked up and there was pot for everyone. Not at all. There is nowhere you just get free weed in an organized fashion.

I had imagined it to be like you bought this pass and got to try either all the entries, or a lot of the entries. Not so. You have to buy them at the coffeshops around town. No discount or anything, just up to you to try all the entries, well not all... there are like 60 strains entered. You were not allowed to sell or buy pot at the expo itself. The expo lasted from 12-8pm each day.

Then there was this cool bar right across from the expo that people hung out at. They had a tent near by for the lectures, none of which I saw, to busy working the booth. Then there was the concerts in town. Each night they had someone different. We saw nore and ghostface killer. Holy shit it was a bad show. lol. Just utter shit. Had a good time though. Gotta love lots of people getting high, drinking, having a really good time together.

The absolute best part about the whole thing was all the people there. I met people from all round the globe, and all of them loved weed in some way or another. Really really cool. Indonesia, Malaysia, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Portugal, France, Italy, Germany, Norway, Finland, Iceland, UK and USA. The states best represented were Florida, California, Colorado, Michigan. The most were from Florida.

I only went out and smoked one strain from the coffeeshops, was Amnesia Haze. Really nice smoke. Was a shame it wasn't even dry, much less cured. I might grow it sometime, just to see how it comes out done right. Really good haze that.Um. What else. Don GnT is a good fella, hadn't met him before. I hope I don't ruin his rep by saying this... but he sells himself short here on the forums. He's a really great guy, and I no longer wonder why his girl stays with him. She's lucky to have a caring partner like our buddy.

I'll post a couple pics. Feel free to ask about anything. I had a lot of experiences while there. So much to say.One thing was the reception for Breeders Boutique was amazing. People really liked what we do. I think BB has a very legitimate shot at being one of the bigger seed shops out there. Can't fuck with Micro-Breeders.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2012)

Jig........thank you for the report. It's been a vacuum about the cup and you have answered most of my questions..................................you still owe us a story that you teased us with about when you first got to Adam.............peace......cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice reminder. I will tell that story well. It was like a dream. Too odd to be real in my estimation. Have some Thanksgiving chores to take care of first.

Oh yeah... and my plants are looking Real Real nice. Frosty looking and the smells are wild. The banana stinks so bad/ good.

Couple pics


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like some serious fun at the cup! Glad you get to meet some of the crew Jig!! That is just so awesome!!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 22, 2012)

Meeting u lot was ace even if it was for a short while!glad u had a great time jig just smokin sum choco kush smuggled in by me lol came home with a lil coffee shop collection for my self only a gram of each thoChoco kushSour dieselDog kushHolly grail ogSuper skunkA.M.GS5 sleazeMorrocan honey hashI love dam it's a great place Ras


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 22, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> random, but relevant question: If I were to grow a plant like Qrazy Train for 14 days seedling stage, 30-40 days veg, and 55-60 days flowering, and I was growing in roots organic soil with a small layer of hydroton clay balls for drainage, how big of a pot would I need? Im using three gallons now and its much too small, Im thinking of getting 5 gallon air pots, but I was wondering if thats too little, and I should buy 7gals instead


5 gallon pot will fine with root pots it's stops the circling of the roots and instead grows more robust root systemAnd I have done crazy train in roots organic in 5 gallon root pots and it was vedged for 5 months ( was a mommy)and flowers 80 days ,,,,l.it needed water a lot more but that's it. So all in all I think u should be fine with 5 gall I would go more with a ten gallon cause the 5 gallon smart pots are not 5 gallon there like 3 in reality


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Was a pleasure meeting up with you ras, as well as the boys. So cool to put faces to folks. Really glad things worked out and you could hang at the booth for a little while. Sorry bout not answering my phone Tues night. Glad you made it back with some smoke.

Oh, forgot one more pic. Jig, Duch, Don, West, and D. I think that might be a casey jones plant, not sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2012)

Funny, but after all these years I can pretty much tell who's who by their hands (since that's usually all we ever see of everyone in our pics & vids).
I've bio-metric scanned you lot!


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Was a pleasure meeting up with you ras, as well as the boys. So cool to put faces to folks. Really glad things worked out and you could hang at the booth for a little while. Sorry bout not answering my phone Tues night. Glad you made it back with some smoke. Oh, forgot one more pic. Jig, Duch, Don, West, and D. I think that might be a casey jones plant, not sure. View attachment 2417230


 Haha great! I love this pic! It is great to see you all together....


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Funny, but after all these years I can pretty much tell who's who by their hands (since that's usually all we ever see of everyone in our pics & vids). I've bio-metric scanned you lot!


 I know right................................................... I cant multi quote for some reason.................................I cant even put spaces or make paragraphs or anything FFS!................................. I have no options here on RIU, this is like the stripped down version I have here lol. .......................................... I dont think the mods are ever gonna reply to my requests to fix my page


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 22, 2012)

sorry i cant quote, but I think 10 gallons would be overkill, and 8 sounds like overkill too, I could buy the 8's and just not fill them to the brim, I think thats what I might do


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Was a pleasure meeting up with you ras, as well as the boys. So cool to put faces to folks. Really glad things worked out and you could hang at the booth for a little while. Sorry bout not answering my phone Tues night. Glad you made it back with some smoke.Oh, forgot one more pic. Jig, Duch, Don, West, and D. I think that might be a casey jones plant, not sure.View attachment 2417230


Correct me if I'm wrong here but ur on the right jig! D on the left, Don in the middle. Duchie next to you, and second from the left doesn't even look like a real person! Lol if it is, then that's west I guess.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> sorry i cant quote, but I think 10 gallons would be overkill, and 8 sounds like overkill too, I could buy the 8's and just not fill them to the brim, I think thats what I might do


 Thats what I do when I use my 7 gallon squares.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 22, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> sorry i cant quote, but I think 10 gallons would be overkill, and 8 sounds like overkill too, I could buy the 8's and just not fill them to the brim, I think thats what I might do


That's exactly what to do forgot to state that I have ten gallon root pots that wnt even fit 4 gallons it's weird each companys bags are little diffrent


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> That's exactly what to do forgot to state that I have ten gallon root pots that wnt even fit 4 gallons it's weird each companys bags are little diffrent


 I have some generic root pots or something that are all different sizes, but labelled as the same size.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 22, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> I have some generic root pots or something that are all different sizes, but labelled as the same size.


Yep that's what Ime talking a both,it's like there cutting corners to save material and boost profit GOD DAMIT GIVE ME A 5 GALLON POT THAT'S 5 GALLONS


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmmmm going to the cup sounds fun ,,maybe think about going next year


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2012)

Funny because I bought I believe it was a square roots brand pot labeled as 3 gallons and it held 5 gallons of soil!


----------



## errb (Nov 22, 2012)

AWESOME update jig!! i knew i could count on you for the story! where is DST? still busy with whats going on over there i imagine! 
the picture of you guys looks hilarious, fawking hooodlums! so stoked that you had a great time there. maybe one day i'll reach out that far and head to a cup one year. represent Canada since apparently you didn't mean anyone from the great white north! haha 

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2012)

duchie is a loyal Canadian.....peace...cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, I forgot to mention. Met quite a few canadians. Ottawa, Quebec, Vancouver, Ontario, Toronto. Those were the cities I remember people being from.

There was a guy from Alaska too.

I called DST, he was at tonights concert. It was really loud and I couldn't hear much, but from what I heard Breeders Boutique did not win anything.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey peeps, no awards but we.blasted our way through the Cup. Our feet are in bits, but we are all very high and met many cool people. Oh, and we sold outt of the Dog.....again people seemed to like it......Peace from all the boys.DST


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 22, 2012)

SEED COMPANY INDICA 1st Place - Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada 2nd Place - True OG from Elemental Seeds 3rd Place - SFV OG Kush from Cali Connection SATIVA 1st Place - Amnesia Haze from Soma's Sacred Seeds 2nd Place - Sour Amnesia from Hortilab 3rd Place - Green Shack from Strain Hunters Seedbank HYBRID 1st Place - Loud Scout from Loud Seeds 2nd Place - Rock Star from Bonguru Seeds 3rd Place - Rug Burn OG from Rare Dankness Seeds HASH 1st Place - The Wheezy from Reserva Privada 2nd Place - Tangerine Compound from Rare Dankness Seeds 3rd Place - The Tangie from DNA Genetics CBD AWARD - Lion's Tabernacle from Cali Connection COFFEESHOPS NEDERHASH 1st Place - Lemon Crystal from the Green House Coffeeshop 2nd Place - Grey Crystal from the Grey Area 3rd Place - M.O.G from the Green Place IMPORT HASH 1st Place - Sharkberry Cream from the Green House Coffeeshop 2nd Place - Twizzler from the Green Place 3rd Place - Maroc Lemon Haze from The Bushdocter THE CANNABIS CUP 1st Place - Flower Bomb Kush from the Green House Coffeeshop 2nd Place - Shoreline from the Green Place 3rd Place - Evergrey from the Grey Area EXPO BEST BOOTH 1st Place - Big Buddha Seeds 2nd Place - Cali Connection 3rd Place - Roor BEST PRODUCT 1st Place - Big Buddha Seeds Goodie Bag from Big Buddha Seeds 2nd Place - PUFFiT Inhaler/Vaporizer from VapoShop and Discreet Vape 3rd Place - Tiny Sister from Roor BEST GLASS 1st Place - Drill Bill from Roor Glass 2nd Place - Puk Pipe from Puk Pipe 3rd Place - The MF Doom Borch from DNA Genetics and Hitman Glass


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving to the 6 double 0


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey peeps, no awards but we.blasted our way through the Cup. Our feet are in bits, but we are all very high and met many cool people. Oh, and *we sold outt of the Dog.....again people seemed to like it......Peace from all the boys.DST*







Just for you guys repping. That's a win too me!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2012)

I could make a strain that makes you ejaculate off the first hit and its not gonna win an award if I'm not in tight with high times beforehand!


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 22, 2012)

happy thankgiving everybody, its good to see everybody so connected. doin things.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


>


 I love the creativity!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


>


I call "_*SHENNANIGANS*_"!!!
*EVERYONE* knows that turkeys only have _*4 tail feathers*_ and wear buckled pilgrim hats.
_Pffft!_


----------



## yerpgod (Nov 22, 2012)

*

Hey for anyone whose dealt with sannies sugar punch.
Im curious about vegging time
& deciding how long ill veg. 
ive got about 6ft from light to the floor so thats about 4ft for the plant 

any suggestions on how long i should veg ?​




*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I call "_*SHENNANIGANS*_"!!!
> *EVERYONE* knows that turkeys only have _*4 tail feathers*_ and wear buckled pilgrim hats.
> _Pffft!_


Wait what? 






[video=youtube;RvK1F-Thrzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvK1F-Thrzk[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Nov 23, 2012)

Sitting on the gate floor in Schiphol. There are some mighty fine boots here today. If I can find a decent working PC in London Ill post some pics. Snuck up to the stage last night and got some great shots of the show and crowd. D, Westy and Don. Sorry I missed yas last night. Needed lubricant to get through that crowd. You guys rock and Ill see you again soon. Weed Pass is dead!!!


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking riu fix this pic posting shit.......jonny gonna lose his [email protected]!


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2012)

Indeed Duchie, the weed pass is totally broon bread!!!

Everyone is welcome to come here and get high (except may be if you want to visit Maastricht! the mayor there is a scheming cunt!)

Peace DST


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

I got purple bud with red trichomes going on, it looks divine. I can't share the joy with like minds however because this site sucks and blows.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

hope everyone had a good day yesterday.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I really want to show someone my pics, so I'm cheating on RIU.Hope you had a good day yesterday as well CC.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonder if this works? HOLY SHIT... they are HUGE!!! Props out to T__F__m_r.c_m

Banana OG -







Dog Kush - 4 weeks 12/12


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

holy cow jig those look tasty as pumpkin pie


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

banana kush / og cross? or is it just banana sativa?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 23, 2012)

looking great jig!!

finally the site is up and running again!! heres mine at 4 weeks the colds slowed them down, pic 6 is a male pk at 4 weeks flower and only just showed sex, im gonna harvest pollen from him. and the cloner bucket is finally pushing out roots and they still look healthy after 4 weeks in there. as i said the cold really slowing things down.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking good at your place too AM.



cannabiscult said:


> banana kush / og cross? or is it just banana sativa?


I really don't know genetics. The guy I get them from calls them Banana OG. I know it stinks of banana peels that have been left out a few days, and it's a very sought after strain. That's about all I know.

Funny how I go though the trouble to go to another place to upload pics... and now RIU is working again lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

sounds good. i got some "banana" in san jose a few years back that blew me away, it seems to be a real knockout


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

anybody seen these lumii growroom glasses that are ghella cheaper than method 7s. just found out they are carrying lumii at my grow shop , thinking about scrapping my method seven order if these work as well. thinking method is just a style fashion thing, not saying lens wise i mean frame. my buddy ran a very successful sunglasses company for years and he told me even oakleys actual manufacturing cost per pair are something like $9 american and the mark up is 500% in some cases. just thinking......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

I had never heard of either of them till the cup. I tried on some method 7's. Damn are they nice. Can't say anything about lumii. Either way I need me a pair of something like this. It's seriously amazing.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

i know man when you spend 8 plus hours a day under hps its a must


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2012)

well got my rockwool cubs to start my seeds. Doing 3 bx1-Dogs, 3 smell cherry, 3 sour cherry, 3 Qrazy Quake , 3 cherry lemon haze,1, Lemon Cheese and you guys will have to wait and see what I sow for the other three. I'm soaking the rockwools now. Also all seeds are from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

very cool man looking forward to seeing the qrazy quake. im a tga head for sure


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

WOOT WOOT!!! Can't wait to see them in a couple months 209.


----------



## errb (Nov 23, 2012)

jig those ladies look delicious! never heard of banana og b4. got one quick question for you guys. my "buddy" is growing some plants from seed and the leaves have brown spots all over them. what could cause this? 

E.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

water being left on the leaves. some kinds of blight cause brownish grey spots. leaf funguses also manifest themselves in this manner. just trying to give you a few answers you wont generally get.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2012)

Also the other 3 are doing great!I lost a dog




The seed popped, but some how got stuck in the rockwool and I killed it trying to save it. My other seeds(random seeds) I did in a paper towel are no where near as big as the ones started in rockwool?


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

probably attibuted to the ph of teh rockwool


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not even gonna speak on Banana OG. I might tear up..


----------



## errb (Nov 23, 2012)

don't think its the water idea. maybe ph is too high.. i believe its at 7. I'll have to test it again. thanks for the quick responce man!

E.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

yea ph could be a factor . take that ph down to 6.2-6.5 if you can.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey all my tabs are back!!

Now if I could just get my old ID back I would be even more happy!!

Lets see if I can upload a few pics from a few days ago.

Tahoe OG 12/12 since OCT 1st

Went in there to water and they fell all over the place, so I bought some bamboo sticks and Velcro tape


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

bassman that thread just made my day. i got 2 tahoe ogs im waiting to sex and im so fucking excited abouyt them your post just made my day.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

your tent looks almost ideantical to mine. just no stakes in mine.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> your tent looks almost ideantical to mine. just no stakes in mine.


I dont use stakes often, but this time they needed help.
I guess OG plants arent self supporting....


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

no i was told to run a screen when i run mine and not to top it to just bent and train for the best yield. i use 10 gal pots though. your shit is looking so dank man, very very cool.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

have no idea why i started that sentence with no sorry bout that


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

What up T. I thought you had disappeared, then I saw you post a couple places. Glad to see you back where I hang out lol.When you moving?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> WOOT WOOT!!! Can't wait to see them in a couple months 209.


let me know if you like something, and will work out some clones just for you jig.Got to care take of my 600 club.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

If you'll have clones, I'll get some s33ds for you.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

you guys are making me jealous im not in cali to share with you


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd love some clones....might take me a minute or two to make it to the west coast from michigan though


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> no i was told to run a screen when i run mine and not to top it to just bent and train for the best yield. i use 10 gal pots though. your shit is looking so dank man, very very cool.


How many are you gonna run?
10 gal pots are gonna be some big girls!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

well if i get a girl out of the two my plan is to keep it as a mom from seed then do my next run entirely tahoe. i can legally only flower 6 plants so thats how many il run. probably 8 week veg. im also sexing durban i brought back from durban on vacation to see my family. blue dream from humboldt seed org. and exodus cheese s1 i accidentally did. but if the tahoe gives me a girl il put all the others on the back burner and go tahoe for a run


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> If you'll have clones, I'll get some s33ds for you.


You got it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Bassman. Is it me, or are those by far the best plants you've grown to date. They look so pretty and happy. What you doing over there lol.



cannabiscult said:


> well if i get a girl out of the two my plan is to keep it as a mom from seed then do my next run entirely tahoe. i can legally only flower 6 plants so thats how many il run. probably 8 week veg. im also sexing durban i brought back from durban on vacation to see my family. blue dream from humboldt seed org. and exodus cheese s1 i accidentally did. but if the tahoe gives me a girl il put all the others on the back burner and go tahoe for a run


Aren't you in Colorado? I ask because I was chatting with a guy from there who said he has a med license, so can grow 6 plants on that. Plus they have the legalized thing coming in Jan, so he said he can run 6 more for that. Any idea if he knew what he was talking about? If that's the case and you live with someone, can you grow another 6 for them??? I'm sure this is all stuff that needs to be ironed out the next few months with the authorities. Exciting times.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

absolutely man i am in colorado. i work for a medical cannabis center and am quite up on amendment 64. as they have not signed the bill yet and have not had the legislative sessions to determine the guidelines yet this is a grey area. my medi license is for 3 flowering and 3 vegging plants. thats standard for colorado. now anyone can cultivate 6 plants with 3 flowering and 3 vegging. so i would hope and prey that i would be able to use my medical count and my state count together. (im going to anyway) but my roomamte has no medi license and i am throwing his 3 flowering in with mine because he doesnt grow.(still learning) so that being said i am currently at 6 flowering 6 vegging personally. i wont exceed that. no need to push it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> i wont exceed that. no need to push it.


I hear you on that. I get more than enough from my small plant count... I don't feel any need to tempt fate.

So working for a collective, do you get to sample a lot of different smokes? That would be pretty fucking cool if you did. Of course I'm sure most of it is shit compared to the stuff you grow.

Couldn't believe the stuff I got in Amsterdam wasn't even dry. I mean, I could believe it, but come on. FFS.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

il throw his other 3 in with mine when the time comes. the govenor should be signing the bill within 15 days now and then we will have effective decriminalization until they license the first commercial cannabis store fronts. medi center owners have first spot in line for licensing (theyve been in it through thick and thin with medical so the state thought they should have first go) i am currently in the process of applying with my owner for a license and getting a building and green house purchased. (very exciting but we wont be operational til jan 2014 as the current guidelines express that as the first date the govt will issue licenses,


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

i am the sole grower besides my boss and we have 26 strains on shelf all day that i work with every day


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh man.... I want to come help set things up!!! That would be so fucking cool. The stuff of dreams really.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Bassman. Is it me, or are those by far the best plants you've grown to date. They look so pretty and happy. What you doing over there lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you in Colorado? I ask because I was chatting with a guy from there who said he has a med license, so can grow 6 plants on that. Plus they have the legalized thing coming in Jan, so he said he can run 6 more for that. Any idea if he knew what he was talking about? If that's the case and you live with someone, can you grow another 6 for them??? I'm sure this is all stuff that needs to be ironed out the next few months with the authorities. Exciting times.


Shit I am just happy that they look good enough for others to appreciate them. 
I was super worried when I had nothing to flower, and I got these as clones. I switched to 12/12 the next day after upcanning them.
They sat dormant for 3 days then just took off doubling size within like 10-12 days and slowed down and started branching.
I chopped off all the extras and then they were super naked, but seems the colas are bigger than they might have been otherwise.
They are in 2.5 gallon pots so I cant expect too much size..


**One thing of note is that this is my 1st time flowering a single strain.**


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

hey jig anything is possible man


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

4:20 time to step out for a puff


----------



## Trousers (Nov 23, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> as i said the cold really slowing things down.


You might want to try putting some seedling mats under the plants. They are only 17 watts, but keep the roots about 10 degrees warmer than the air. I had a problem with cold slowing down plants and seedling mats solved it.






cannabiscult said:


> anybody seen these lumii growroom glasses that are ghella cheaper than method 7s. just found out they are carrying lumii at my grow shop , thinking about scrapping my method seven order if these work as well. thinking method is just a style fashion thing, not saying lens wise i mean frame. my buddy ran a very successful sunglasses company for years and he told me even oakleys actual manufacturing cost per pair are something like $9 american and the mark up is 500% in some cases. just thinking......


I bought a pair. I like them. You can take great photos through the lens.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks trousers il go with the lumii and save a buck


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Looking good at your place too AM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Og kush x banana is ur cross on banana og


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

thats what i woulda thought


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> well if i get a girl out of the two my plan is to keep it as a mom from seed then do my next run entirely tahoe. i can legally only flower 6 plants so thats how many il run. probably 8 week veg. im also sexing durban i brought back from durban on vacation to see my family. blue dream from humboldt seed org. and exodus cheese s1 i accidentally did. but if the tahoe gives me a girl il put all the others on the back burner and go tahoe for a run


Thats cool to get seed from the source!!

Blue dream is a great all around smoke tasty great high good yield

If I run the Tahoe again it will be from my clones and will be different and a fuller tent.

I have my mom from the Tahoe and a few clones as well. Mine seems to root very slow, but does eventually get em.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

yea ive heard kush just veg and clone slowly. im ko with that i just want to love on these babies till im happy


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> yea ive heard kush just veg and clone slowly. im ko with that i just want to love on these babies till im happy


Yeah as long as they do root I am happy lol.
I am excited, and cant wait to try them!


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok RIU is finally fixed so here are my pics from this morning that are overdue. I snapped a pic of my C.A.P. Hi-Temp Shut-Off switch. Something I think everyone with a small grow in a small place should have. Costs me $80 and it is a lifesaver + if my electric ever goes off and on, it stops my ballast from hot firing for 15 minutes so good buy in my opinion. 

The plants are really filling out and the roots have reached the bottoms of the containers already. I suspect I should be switching into 3 gallon pots of ocean forest mixed with 1/3 perlite and 1/3 happy frog. I wouldn't want to be a growth cockblocker no would I? So 3 gal containers it is and then to 5 gal home depot buckets. 

Lemme know what y'all think. I got a couple plants getting some rams horns and I'm not sure if it's from heat / light stress yet or if the 40% nute dose was too much but it's only evident on my stragglers. 1 of my front runners showed a bit of nute burn (or light stress?) on some lower fan leaves but new growth is uninhibited and lush so all is well. 

I'm only nuting 1x/week @ 50% max so I don't expect nute burn to be an issue down the road.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

looking good jonny, cant wait to see how they turn out. strain?


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Ok RIU is finally fixed so here are my pics from this morning that are overdue. I snapped a pic of my C.A.P. Hi-Temp Shut-Off switch. Something I think everyone with a small grow in a small place should have. Costs me $80 and it is a lifesaver + if my electric ever goes off and on, it stops my ballast from hot firing for 15 minutes so good buy in my opinion.
> 
> The plants are really filling out and the roots have reached the bottoms of the containers already. I suspect I should be switching into 3 gallon pots of ocean forest mixed with 1/3 perlite and 1/3 happy frog. I wouldn't want to be a growth cockblocker no would I? So 3 gal containers it is and then to 5 gal home depot buckets.
> 
> ...


They look good Johnny! 
What strain you got there?


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> looking good jonny, cant wait to see how they turn out. strain?


Strain is unkown my good man. I've collected these seeds over a year and a half or so from my wife's caregiver. He is a master of his craft and all of my suspected girls are guaranteed quality ranging from herijuana, vortex, qwabble, and some black widow....

They are already stinking like a bitch so I'm really hurting for this new inline & carbon filter on my next check....my cat seems to be very very intrigued by the plants. She loves to sniff allover them but I can't allow her furry fucking ass in my tent anymore b/c she leaves too much stray hairs....jonny don't like smoking hair so no more of that fucking shit.

I'm also considering killing off 1-2 stragglers....taking up valuable space under my light.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Strain is unkown my good man. I've collected these seeds over a year and a half or so from my wife's caregiver. He is a master of his craft and all of my suspected girls are guaranteed quality ranging from herijuana, vortex, qwabble, and some black widow....
> 
> They are already stinking like a bitch so I'm really hurting for this new inline & carbon filter on my next check....my cat seems to be very very intrigued by the plants. She loves to sniff allover them but I can't allow her furry fucking ass in my tent anymore b/c she leaves too much stray hairs....jonny don't like smoking hair so no more of that fucking shit.
> 
> I'm also considering killing off 1-2 stragglers....taking up valuable space under my light.


I try to keep my animals away from my plants now as i think they bring the borg inside!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 23, 2012)

Is bb website messing up or just me I click on strains from webshop and brings up error


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

If there is a _*moderator *_reading this thread, I need help restoring my "REAL" profile Bassman999 since my old email addy is closed I cant get the email to reset password...

Sorry for the interruption guys


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2012)

I just checked the BB site and did not have any problems.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> I try to keep my animals away from my plants now as i think they bring the borg inside!!


Awesome borg reference.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 23, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I just checked the BB site and did not have any problems.
> 
> 
> cof


Maybe cause Ime on a iPad or something want to order dog but cant


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2012)

that's because she's sold out


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 23, 2012)

Well that's fine but can't order any strains just c there picture click on picture or add to cart says error on all strains


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm getting an error too. I don't think it's the ipad. I'll let them know.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2012)

I seen that too.Yesterday on the bb site


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51


http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seeds.php


Works like this, but if you go to the webshop link it messes up.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2012)

it must be your system, I didn't have any problems


cof


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 23, 2012)

Little picture update at the journal (actually they're pretty big pictures). Think I will hit the 1.5lb per light mark pretty easily based on my canopy relative last grow and everything else I can see... but that remains to be seen with unknown genetics (my KF was a super heavy yielder, although there are some close relatives in this grow)!

Gonna update again later, I improved the canopy a bit more (got more milk crates) so the plants in the back of this pic are now in the sweet spot of the light. 

How's the Dam? I gotta catch up on the thread here...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2012)

Well got my seeds sowed!-yes! Other ones I decided to do are 3, kush2 x Casey Johns, and 2,(not sure on word?bleese) berry's


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

Morning peeps, got some chopping to do today. Got a load of pics to share with you all, will get them up over the weekend for sure. Hope everyone is doing well after Thanks Giving.

Peace, DST


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I hear you on that. I get more than enough from my small plant count... I don't feel any need to tempt fate.
> 
> So working for a collective, do you get to sample a lot of different smokes? That would be pretty fucking cool if you did. Of course I'm sure most of it is shit compared to the stuff you grow.
> 
> Couldn't believe the stuff I got in Amsterdam wasn't even dry. I mean, I could believe it, but come on. FFS.


Meanwhile in my lab I'm trying to figure out how to do proper tissue culture so I can run... a few more plants at once lol.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> If there is a _*moderator *_reading this thread, I need help restoring my "REAL" profile Bassman999 since my old email addy is closed I cant get the email to reset password...
> 
> Sorry for the interruption guys


Just send rollitup a pm and he will sort you.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 24, 2012)

Sup Sixers, Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving. Here is some early pr0n

My SCRoG Flowering

View attachment 2418478View attachment 2418480View attachment 2418479


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

Just one plant on a 600w! Very nice and impressive


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

Well F.M.I.L.Y got the weekend porn going. Here's some dirty hot action!















Here's why I went back with rockwool, to start the seeds. Last time I used a little bit of b1 and well pics speak for them self's. Didn't add anything to the seeds in the paper towel.After they popped open, I put them in soil and this is how they are


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2012)

Just a quick update pic on the plant I transplanted into a hempy bucket two days ago
(Extrema)







She perked up within hours of transplanting, and growth has resumed, and it seems like a faster rate.
Will be making the scrog screen in a while so I can get it hung over the plants and continue training.
And will be converting a couple more buckets to hempy's to add to the fun.


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y: Beautiful plant you have there. I'm curious to know if you grew from seed or clone? I would love to start a scrog net in my tent but I'm afraid I'll wind up with a male or two tangled up to hell in my net when I switch to flower. I suppose if I did put up a scrog net in a week or two, within a couple weeks of 12/12, I should know which are males and which are females so perhaps at that point, the plants won't be too entangled in the net so removal may be quite easy....hrmmm. Something to think about. 

Also, what size container do you have your plant in? Looks like a pretty good size.

Wonderful pics cali. Those girls look swollen, ripe, and ready 


I had to move my light up this morning to about 18-20" from the plant tops. It was about 12" from the tops and I believe the rams horns I'm seeing on some of the plants are from heat / light stress. I think I even see some bleaching on a few leaves....nothing substantial as growth is not slowing but definitely something I want to clear up so hopefully giving the girls a little more breathing room will do the trick here. Will post pics tonight y'all!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> F.M.I.L.Y: Beautiful plant you have there. I'm curious to know if you grew from seed or clone? I would love to start a scrog net in my tent but I'm afraid I'll wind up with a male or two tangled up to hell in my net when I switch to flower. I suppose if I did put up a scrog net in a week or two, within a couple weeks of 12/12, I should know which are males and which are females so perhaps at that point, the plants won't be too entangled in the net so removal may be quite easy....hrmmm. Something to think about.
> 
> Also, what size container do you have your plant in? Looks like a pretty good size.
> 
> ...



with the scroging mate id wait to find your females this round take cuttings from them and scrog confirmed females next round. that way your going to eliminate the chance of having to chop a male out which can be quiet a pain in the arse after they been trained into the screen.


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 24, 2012)

Thx am point taken


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello from the BB Posse






Rugby sized bud I chopped this morning




















Good luck to the Bokke today! (they are playing England, haha).

More to come at some point in the future.

Peace, DST


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

that is a colossal bud DST! all the pron in here is amazing as always. hope everyone has a great weekend. 

E.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 24, 2012)

#StillVegnNshit












Started giving them nutes at half strength yesterday


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

My semi annual contribution.


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn TGSS, that's some heat right there. I feel my fingers getting sticky just looking at those buds lol

I just went and blew $145 on a 440CFM hydrofarm active air 6" inline fan and lemme tell ya, that bitch blows...and I mean that in a good way 

She's a bit louder than I would like to have but perfection is a bitch to perfect, is it not? Anyhow, I shall post pics later @ lights on around 6 pm eastern. You can all see / make fun of my newbie mistake of keeping the lights too close. Caused a bit of heat stress and light bleaching on some of my leaves.....raised 'em to about 20-24 inches from the tops. The light that emits from that 600 MH is just super intense....even w/o heat, you can just feel the intensity of the light baking your hand. I guess the plants like that baking feeling about as much as I do. Hardly any damage done as I caught the mistake early so on to my next complication.....carbon filter! 

I do believe I will be hooking up my 197CFm inline fan as a secondary inline exhausting air from the hood....I think I will put my 197CFm on the other side of the hood flange pumping fresh air in while my new 400CFM fan sucks THROUGH the carbon filter. I'm a big fan of overkill as you can see


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Overkill FTW!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Just send rollitup a pm and he will sort you.


Thanx for the advice!!
I didnt realize there was a rollitup person here.

Anyway all is restored and I am me again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Overkill FTW!!!!


[video=youtube;HfyC-CHe1hQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfyC-CHe1hQ[/video]


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 24, 2012)

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS OVERKILL!!!!! deja vu?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

looking good 209.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> If there is a _*moderator *_reading this thread, I need help restoring my "REAL" profile Bassman999 since my old email addy is closed I cant get the email to reset password...
> 
> Sorry for the interruption guys


Thanx to Potroast and the advice of a 6'er i am feeling like myself again!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Bud pr0n is off the hook today. Looks like everyone is going to have an awesome christmas!!!!!

EDIT: LOLOLOLOL...... HA.... I was telling the wife right now how everyone is kicking out the pron. I guess it's cause we are all flowering right now. Wife says, "You guys are like a bunch of girls... having all your cycles the same, like when they all get their periods together."

Too funny. Bunch of girls, hahahaha. (im including myself as I'm on week 4 12.12)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Bud pr0n is off the hook today. Looks like everyone is going to have an awesome christmas!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: LOLOLOLOL...... HA.... I was telling the wife right now how everyone is kicking out the pron. I guess it's cause we are all flowering right now. Wife says, "You guys are like a bunch of girls... having all your cycles the same, like when they all get their periods together."
> 
> Too funny. Bunch of girls, hahahaha. (im including myself as I'm on week 4 12.12)


Girls having their periods at similar time is a way bonding women do subconsciously. I guess the guys flowering and popping seeds same time is the same.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Well we do, do a lot more gardening tha most men. And try to justify by calling ourself farmers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

i think i need that book


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


You so crazy!!

Lol I know old ppl r into gardening, maybe I am old already?? 
wait whats my age again??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

All i know is i have not one gardening friend, oh wait i have 1. not counting all you guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> All i know is i have not one gardening friend, oh wait i have 1. not counting all you guys.


the only friend I have that isnt on RIU that gardens had his garden and yard built when he got his new house. It is all automated, he just gets the toms and peppers when they r ripe. He doesnt even do his own fertilizing FFS!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well we do, do a lot more gardening tha most men. And try to justify by calling our self *urban *farmers.


fixed^^^^^ that's what I call my self, and some people get a kick out of it


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> fixed^^^^^ that's what I call my self, and some people get a kick out of it


Yeah I am an "Urban Gardener" lol

One day Ill get some real property and become a "farmer"


----------



## Trousers (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm vegging right now. My cycles do not correspond with others.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I'm vegging right now. My cycles do not correspond with others.


Im vegging right now too lol.
I have veggers flowering clones and sprouts right now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

happy 600th post trousers.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

whatcha guys think about hitting a pure power plant from nirvana female with pollen from a male phatt fruity from barneys farm. then s1-ing it


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

why/ because it already happened and its growing now. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 24, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> F.M.I.L.Y: Beautiful plant you have there. I'm curious to know if you grew from seed or clone? I would love to start a scrog net in my tent but I'm afraid I'll wind up with a male or two tangled up to hell in my net when I switch to flower. I suppose if I did put up a scrog net in a week or two, within a couple weeks of 12/12, I should know which are males and which are females so perhaps at that point, the plants won't be too entangled in the net so removal may be quite easy....hrmmm. Something to think about.
> 
> Also, what size container do you have your plant in? Looks like a pretty good size.
> 
> ...


I am using a clone from a mom that was a seed. I would only use clones for a SCRoG.

Peace to the 6

FM


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

been on the beer today dont do it very often. my bro had his first proper fight today with a first round take down, 2 body shots and the guy was down and out within 30 seconds very proud man to say the least!!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

thats badass amcheesier enjoy the road sodys


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2012)

powerplant tastes like generic weed, not got much going for it apart from size.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

my power plant was very very fruity tasting i grew it for 3 runs before selecting the female with the best profile but you are correct i wanted a mother that produced and a father that was potent and thats how i decided on these two.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

il try get some pics of it. def taking on the broad leaf structure of the phatt fruity also very tight internodal spacing and a dark green tint. kind of curious that it shows very little power plant so far but it is only 3 weks into veg. the initial f1's had 2 distinct phenos i saw. one that was taller and slightly spicy smelling and then there was the phatt fruity pheno that was 3 foot tall finishing afer 8 week veg and smelled like rancid guava. i s-1 that pheno with a little colodial silver on a lower branch


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

my first ever tinkering with this mess


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

21 days flower.. 




and one last one.. 

I think I'm dealing with some PH issues.. i measured my ph and it was around 7

E.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

errb looking great man right on track, nice resin too!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

errb

they're looking pretty good. You might want to add some blood meal for the nitrogen.


cof


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks guys, you mean to bring the nitrogen down? hense the yellowish leaves? 

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

to increase the nitrogen. most plants have a high demand the first 1/2 of bloom


cof


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks COF! really appreciate it! 

E.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

just trying to help you have a healthy harvest


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice and fat!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 24, 2012)

errb said:


> 21 days flower..
> 
> View attachment 2418900
> View attachment 2418901
> ...


Look like the PH is a bit high try to get it down to say 6.5 and they will turn right around for ya!
Good Luck Bro


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

'Smelly Fingerez'

A test grow for our friends over at the boutique, Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut).

This pheno smells like ripe cherry's, has purple buds and is set to be a monster yielder, at lights out after 18 days flowering and the first day under 1000w.

View attachment 2418995View attachment 2418996View attachment 2418997


----------



## supchaka (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Smelly Fingerez'
> 
> A test grow for our friends over at the boutique, Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut).
> 
> ...


Was that growing outside? Sure looks like it! Nice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Was that growing outside? Sure looks like it! Nice


Nope, 1.2m tent indoors in 10 litres of soil.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

looks amazing id love to grow that. look at the structure node spacige and what what what 18 days???? fuuuuuuck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> looks amazing id love to grow that. look at the structure node spacige and what what what 18 days???? fuuuuuuck


Lol, I do have a fairy dust touch when it comes to feeding.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

you seem to have a handle on it. lol of course it looks amazing. are those f1's ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, unreleased first cross.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

awesome im def gonna watch those and wait for a stable release


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

those look fantastic, easiest way to drop ph would be??? 

E.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

errb said:


> easiest way to drop ph would be?


Water with a lower PH than what your medium is.

Check your run off.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovely lookin plant yorky mate.... Looks a keeper for some F2's


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

all good i figured it out, thanks 6r's you all are great!!! 

E.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lovely lookin plant yorky mate.... Looks a keeper for some F2's


Scotia lad, where've you been hiding? lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

I add powdered dolomite lime to the soil.


cof


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Scotia lad, where've you been hiding? lol.


Lol, been lurkin around matey... Mostly ma own thread, was in for a wee op on ma foot, nothin like Ic3 tho lol..... Jst keepin quiet concentrating on ma little garden.... Hows things in the shire of York? U get a cut of that beauty?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Hows things in the shire of York? U get a cut of that beauty?


Same shit, different day mate.

Eye, I'll be keeping a mother for a while no doubt. I can't wait for the calyx to swell up so I can show the colour off.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

A WARNING TO ALL WHISKY DRINKERS:
Mrs D a quarter of the way up the road from our friends:
"Well I think I'll just cycle by myself then!!!"

I have absolute no clue what the women is talking about...I only had about 10 whsiky's ffs...I am still not sure what she is pissed about. Probably nothing.?!?!?!


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

harsh dst. try rubbing some on her gums to calm her down


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Same shit, different day mate.
> 
> Eye, I'll be keeping a mother for a while no doubt. I can't wait for the calyx to swell up so I can show the colour off.


Aye could be the next UK C/O, love any strain that has a nice purple to it, grew out a few of TTT's a coupla runs ago, got some lovely purps. That all u got on the go jst now?


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

i love whiskey. irish preferably


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

DST said:


> A WARNING TO ALL WHISKY DRINKERS:
> Mrs D a quarter of the way up the road from our friends:
> "Well I think I'll just cycle by myself then!!!"
> 
> I have absolute no clue what the women is talking about...I only had about 10 whsiky's ffs...I am still not sure what she is pissed about. Probably nothing.?!?!?!


Not on a tandem by any chance? lol


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

sounds like a woman that wants to be pursued!! lol be careful not to fall into those water ways DST!! 

E.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye could be the next UK C/O, love any strain that has a nice purple to it, grew out a few of TTT's a coupla runs ago, got some lovely purps. That all u got on the go jst now?


And another 2 phenos.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

DST said:


> A WARNING TO ALL WHISKY DRINKERS:
> Mrs D a quarter of the way up the road from our friends:
> "Well I think I'll just cycle by myself then!!!"
> 
> I have absolute no clue what the women is talking about...I only had about 10 whsiky's ffs...I am still not sure what she is pissed about. Probably nothing.?!?!?!


It would take at least 10 whiskey's to get me to agree to go camping. My idea of roughing it is a motel 6.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 24, 2012)

lol cof that made me belly laugh


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

luckily enough not, and funnily enough I zoomed past her at a cross roads and gave her the......welll.something not so pleasant that I'll need to apolgose about. Needless to say, I was home first, but I am a big competitive prick like that...christ, what a Knob I can be, lol.




The Yorkshireman said:


> Not on a tandem by any chance? lol


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

A BIG RED TREE....






Santas helpers...










I would chill there....





They even have super hero's that can move at like the speed of sound and that ken!





Yum yum, sticky goo in my tum tun





The neighboursacross the road...nice guys, they gave us one of their pipes. Puk.




*

Notice a difference in the styles of booths.....???
*






It did get busy at times...






Breaks my heart...and no prize for our booth...boo hoo






What the fuck ever...robot thing






Pwetty fwowers






Don's big package...lmfao.




*

Blatant BB*







The hall







Much brain nonsense from DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

nice dst to see those pics.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

my pleasure squire, there will be more to come, if I can get my finger out of my but hole, lol


209 Cali closet grower said:


> nice dst to see those pics.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Smelly Fingerez'
> 
> A test grow for our friends over at the boutique, Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut).
> 
> ...


 Can't wait to see mine look that good! lol got 4 cherry strains for next outdoor grow.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

DST said:


> my pleasure squire, there will be more to come, if I can get my finger out of my but hole, lol


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 24, 2012)

Some 600 goodness.


----------



## errb (Nov 24, 2012)

nice pics DST, glad to see you made it home safely!

E.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone else hate it when you accidentally let your res overflow? I've done it so many times now... good lord lol (never a huge mess or anything and I'm not worried about mold because of it's location and the materials, but still annoying!).

Updated canopy shots after new milk crates (annoying as hell trying to work and get that done btw).


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 24, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Anyone else hate it when you accidentally let your res overflow? .


Yeah. Have done that way too many times.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2012)

errb said:


> 21 days flower..
> 
> View attachment 2418900
> View attachment 2418901
> ...


Looks to me like they are starting to fade. No obvious pH issues visible. You could probably feed them a little bit of nitrogen if you wanted to green them up.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Smelly Fingerez'
> 
> A test grow for our friends over at the boutique, Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut).
> 
> ...


Lookin very healthy.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 24, 2012)

Well boys. All the photos are off my camera. I'm tired, but here's a teaser.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Yeah. Have done that way too many times.


"Oh, I'll just water these plants and then I'll come back, I won't forget, I swear!" - everytime, inner voice.

*goes to water and a sometime later hears a splashing sound* - "OH FUCK" - everytime, inner voice.

I always end up fucking with the plants and staring at them.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 24, 2012)

By the way. I think I found The Seed Fairy.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm glad to see you made it home. Pics are killer.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks cof. Long way back. I know I said goodnight but my uploads are pretty quick so I'll post a couple more. I really have to figure how I'm going to compile them and share. Certain things I can't share with everyone but there's lots I can. 

Amsterdam has some killer graffiti.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2012)

This is the lounge at the venue that Jig was talking about. The Roest. 























I really liked it here too. It was always mellow. Met a couple of great people in here and shared a "few" beers. lol Oh, and they made a pretty good coffee too.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2012)

More messages. More people. I'm definitely going to bed now. Catch ya's tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice pics.

Question for you guys overfilling rezs. How does that happen? do you use a hose and walk away?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Question for you guys overfilling rezs. How does that happen? do you use a hose and walk away?


Yeah, it takes a while so you leave it to go and water/do work in garden/whatever you might do... whoops.

Only slight spillage for me, my res is not far away so it's not a big deal. Ends up on plastic.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 25, 2012)

bad night for the boxing!!! local lad rendal monroe lost in the 6th and hatton in the 9th both out to body shots. thought it was a big ask for hatton to return.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2012)

Great pics Duchie, glad to see you are home safe and sound!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> By the way. I think I found The Seed Fairy.


wish she looked like that lol


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Question for you guys overfilling rezs. How does that happen? do you use a hose and walk away?


That is one way... I've got a pretty rag tag setup here. I do a drain to waste and the collection tray is super small so i can keep as much vertical free space as possible... It overflows now and then and makes a fucking mess... It doesn't happen nearly as often as it used to.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

I have nightmares about my setup breaking and having 15 gallons pumped onto my bedroom floor. Speaking of it, I should probably move the baseball card collection under the bed just in case.


----------



## errb (Nov 25, 2012)

got a serious collection there jig???

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a big collection. Not sure any of it is worth anything, but I like them. I think I have 6 or 7 of those bigger boxes. Moostly 80's. Some 2002-2006 as well. Pretty much all Topps.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jig, if you're worried about the res spilling, don't store the cards under the bed! Put them up high somewhere


----------



## playedoutpurp (Nov 25, 2012)

day 13 of flowering. 2 gsc clones hydrofarm hood 600w.
hopefully I'm worthy for it lol. lst'd also.  bud shot.
Buds got a lil bigger not to much but its starting to frost ill get a pic up today. it being 18 days


----------



## errb (Nov 25, 2012)

looking good playedout. 

E.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok clubbers we'll see how the dog and herijuana romulans do this time round here' s a pic of them hanging out under a small t-5 in jiffy's waiting to get there own parcels of land! lol, Got a new eye hortilux once there ready and will be updating of course.Then there's the pic of the kid also! Hope everyone had an excellent holiday.


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;2M7x1JzxLUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M7x1JzxLUg[/video]

green crack







nice job at the cup BB.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have started with my hempy setup.
I started out with 5 well rooted clones into a 14 gallon tote.
I didnt put up pix since the clones were turning yellow from nute def since they were getting water only after 3 weeks lol.
Anyway I hope they recover, I have more clones Ill do in a different container or 2or 3 ltr bottles etc after I am sure i didnt kill them lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 25, 2012)

Is the 50% off still going with BB?I see it is on the web page, and if so, how long?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2012)

It's confusing. It states that the sale ends Nov 20th and yet it is still showing the sale price. Maybe the powers that be can clarify.


cof


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aOnjMzOOA3k]http://youtu.be/aOnjMzOOA3k[/video]

Hey yall! hope everyone is livin life and doing great!! I been muy bueno! currently sober and I'm enjoying it. clear headed and nothing to worry about. liberating to say the least. 

This video is a lil stab at people who IMO abuse ganja and run their lives around it, neglecting to cultivate quality values. also a huge stab at the current state of hip/hop.

1&#9829;


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

We were having problems with the discount code on some orders so temporarily all prices are reduced at source on s33ds to allow for the discount. Everyone will get told when it will end for sure.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Is the 50% off still going with BB?I see it is on the web page, and if so, how long?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 26, 2012)

It's taken me six months to officially get this paper... I've had a signature (6 mos) and basically had a diagnosis that gives me legal access for over 2 years.

Anyway


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a big collection. Not sure any of it is worth anything, but I like them. I think I have 6 or 7 of those bigger boxes. Moostly 80's. Some 2002-2006 as well. Pretty much all Topps.


That era isn't worth much at all I'm afraid. Too many kids like you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It's confusing. It states that the sale ends Nov 20th and yet it is still showing the sale price. Maybe the powers that be can clarify.
> 
> 
> cof


sale is set to end on christmas day


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Nov 26, 2012)

My Chernobyl starting week 2 of flower under my first 600. Being fed the ever hated Advanced Nutrients and she's loving it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sale is set to end on christmas day


That's cool. Will be getting more seeds then, that's why I was asking. Will buy two more strains


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> View attachment 2419160
> Some 600 goodness.


ummm hello my name is curious..........whats this strain and can i be your friend? lol? verynice hank verynice. Even have good taste in cigs it seems(i dont smoke cigs picked tobacco all my youth hate the shit).


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2012)

I most likley will only support mr nice and breeders from now on until im shown or its proven others dote on there customers as kindly as these cats do. I have only one thing to say to breeders..........keep em coming im addicted!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

Our pleasure is in your leasure....
[youtube]_O6bWb7oEuE[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2012)

The American version:

[video=youtube_share;OUKxu22-9SY]http://youtu.be/OUKxu22-9SY[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

yo wally nutter ya nutter, howzit young chum of ours. Glad yer head is kind of in a right place. Try keeping it there bru. Peace, DST


wally nutter said:


> [video=youtube_share;aOnjMzOOA3k]http://youtu.be/aOnjMzOOA3k[/video]
> 
> Hey yall! hope everyone is livin life and doing great!! I been muy bueno! currently sober and I'm enjoying it. clear headed and nothing to worry about. liberating to say the least.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2012)

Some Monday bud pR0nage:

(Extrema)


----------



## E M (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello to the 600 crew

How is everyone? i hope some of you have recovered from the cup lol any way just wanted to say breeders boutique was having it up their they had a real smokers den going on. Also it was good to meet the bb crew.

Peace and love to all ........


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

Still smoking over here, the drinking doesn't seem to have diminished either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

Aye same here but I'm the reverse, my weed tolerance is up so I've continued tokin.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 26, 2012)

So with my understanding a humpy bucket is just a bucket full of perlite with a hole drilled on the side of pot/ bucket
Hempy bucket dam auto correct makin it say humpy bucket


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 26, 2012)

And u just feed to drain


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 26, 2012)

1:4 ratio with vermiculite is a good idea for moisture retention. Perlite dries SUPER fast and when the bitches get large, they drink VERY fast so vermiculite is often used as a moisture retention medium. But other than that, you got the idea guy. Very simple


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2012)

E M said:


> Hello to the 600 crew
> 
> How is everyone? i hope some of you have recovered from the cup lol any way just wanted to say breeders boutique was having it up their they had a real smokers den going on. Also it was good to meet the bb crew.
> 
> Peace and love to all ........


Was good to meet you mate. Hope you guys had a good time at your booth. Sorry about the guy and all his questions.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 26, 2012)

Soooo... I made some firecrackers again. Changed up recipe. Increased raw % kief (it's what I would describe as good-excellent quality from Zed, aka biker cut of hashplant... old old cut.). Didn't weigh it. About 1 1/2 teaspoons. Just weighed that amount (looked about right) 2.7g. Made 4 of them. Last time I did this I ate 2 and I only used about 66% kief and it was nice but not powerful. I have very high tolerance my permit is for 8g a day and I will use that much, but I often prefer edibles at night. Night is when the discomfort is most prevalent. This kicks the shit out of it though. I'm pretty god damn high right now and I just can't stop smiling. Gotta love it. I will be sleeping soon... maybe very soon.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 26, 2012)

I like everything right now.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2012)

tag yor it............
what you doing lurking jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha... just lurking. NFL is on the tv in the other room. I'm too lazy to smoke a bowl. It's good to see you post.

AHHHHH lol.... you talking about my old school 'likes' tonight. I was looking for some pictures I thought I posted. Really shows my interest in weed the pics I take. I don't have 1 single picture of the dried bud/ finished product from my last two grows. About 1,000 pics of them growing and being harvested and after they were trimmed, but no dried bud shots.

I took the crumbs I had left of the Dog to the co-op today, see if they liked it. I washed a little jar to bring it in and there was this padding on the lid, some moisture got in there and rehydrated the bud. Plus made it smell funny. Was a bit of a disaster. I told the guy that's not a representation of what I do, then went to look for pics to send. Could only find last years dog, which looks good, but not like this years dog. Hopefully the stuff growing right now will turn out best yet. Would be bad ass to win an award.

The co-op actually had a winner in a local competition a couple years back. In the hybrid division. It's hood down there. Bunch of dudes hanging out everywhere, all of them looking straight out of prison. I was only white dude, except for the guy trying to scam his way in... ended up getting cussed out by this scary looking dude who wore his locs at all times. Someone stepped on my shoe and he thought I was going to punch him lol. I just smiled and I don't think he knew what to do with that. (lol, just reread that paragraph and wanted to point out something... one can look straight out of prison no matter what color they are, not exclusive to certain folks)

Everything good with you G? I'm real interested in that GG x WK x SD.

EDIT: Congrats on the paper OGEvil


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like I have some Southern charm, and a new TOP secrete strain coming my way, thanks too Breeders Boutique


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm might have to try hempy bucket wonder if doing air pot and constant or on off cycle Recirculating drip system would work any thoughts hydro guys


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2012)

lol,yea them "likes".
that would be bad ass to get that dog in a cup,i been thinking about trying to get out to*The 9th Annual Emerald Cup
*
but things are tight around my parts.
put that dog in as many comps as one can,is what i say.

yea im poping some of them soon over here,the GG was are very indica like,with thick nugs,no real stretch,loud grapegum smell.
the "WK X SD" is a sure hit,i pick that as the male to hit the GG,cause the females i got out of that pack was all stunning in they own way,plus they had
sativa like growth.
the male,i hope adds openness to the GG,along with bigger flowers.
(GG)mom


----------



## jaded4life69 (Nov 26, 2012)

Whats up 600 Just found this thread and thought Id stop by and say Hi! I run a single 600 for flower and veg under T5... Just a little conversation piece here but what do you guys think is the optimal number of plants to flower under 600 HPS in a 5x5 tent? All responses are welcome! And nice to meet you


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice to meet you. I'd have 8 plants in 5 gal buckets surrounding the bulb hanging vertically in the middle of the tent.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 27, 2012)

just got 4 clones big bud they under my 400mh in my 3x3 cubaord pics coming later it gets to hot with lid on propogator and to dry when i rest the lid on sumthing to get a bit airflow through it any help on sorting this please


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2012)

jaded4life69 said:


> Whats up 600 Just found this thread and thought Id stop by and say Hi! I run a single 600 for flower and veg under T5... Just a little conversation piece here but what do you guys think is the optimal number of plants to flower under 600 HPS in a 5x5 tent? All responses are welcome! And nice to meet you


2 to 5 works for me. On my grow now, I look at my video and see I should of keep my plants in veg a little longer and spread out my plants more, o-well  videos a little over a week old[video=youtube;19TZelLnk2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19TZelLnk2A[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning 6'ers......time to cull.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2012)

Surfing the internootskya about getting an inexpensive lipstick camera/DVR to make a new, more user-friendly version of my discontinued guitar headstock camera, *The Cam-tar 5000&#8482;*: 

*The Cam-tar mk-2.0 Guitar Headstock DVR&#8482;
*(*_the camera is listed as a RCCAM1 DVR_)
(**_will make a custom mounting bracket to give it a proper view down the length of the bass as I ham-fistedly mangle songs_) 







The thing is only 3" long x .75" in diameter, and weighs .71-ounces. (_the pic is a little bigger than it is in person. It's about the size & weight of a Bic lighter_).
My old Cam-tar mk-1.0 weighed about 14-ounces.

Anyways, was checking out their hidden surveillance cameras for other tiny cameras that mike work for my project and came across this section of their online catalog, and immediately thought to myself:

"_*In Soviet Russia, clocks watch YOU!*_"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 27, 2012)

Goood morgen zee clubbers! I am dieter and dis is sprockets lmao! Woukld you like to touch my monkey? Shit i miss those old snl skits with mike myers! Ya know its always nice to see everyones ladies doing so well, I have to sit and be patient to share tho. I f=refuse to get carried away with awesome genetics at the moment. I wonder does anyone have any insight on veg t-5 lights and the amount of wattage 6-8 veggin ladies should require. I was thinking anything above 260 watts of t-5's was a waste, because of them eventually going into the 600 kooltube, however if i have fallen upon this info the wrong way please enlighten me.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning 600. Popping in here and there trying to keep up. Juggling a few things right now but stopping every now and then to check in here. Cheers all. Great meeting you EM. I did meet you right? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

budolskie said:


> just got 4 clones big bud they under my 400mh in my 3x3 cubaord pics coming later it gets to hot with lid on propogator and to dry when i rest the lid on sumthing to get a bit airflow through it any help on sorting this please


get yourself a small clip on light fitting, cfl and a timer, bung the prop in a cardboard box. seedlings don't need much light. 

this is how i keep my males isolated. did you get an email yesterday bud?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Goood morgen zee clubbers! I am dieter and dis is sprockets lmao! Woukld you like to touch my monkey? Shit i miss those old snl skits with mike myers! Ya know its always nice to see everyones ladies doing so well, I have to sit and be patient to share tho. I f=refuse to get carried away with awesome genetics at the moment. I wonder does anyone have any insight on veg t-5 lights and the amount of wattage 6-8 veggin ladies should require. I was thinking anything above 260 watts of t-5's was a waste, because of them eventually going into the 600 kooltube, however if i have fallen upon this info the wrong way please enlighten me.


I'd think it would depend on how big you'd like to veg them but for an average 4 week veg I think a 4x54W fixture would be good. This is what I use and can do a dozen or so under them. 


Doobie. Amsterdam awaits you!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2012)

I plan on budgeting in about 10-lbs of body fat after I finally make it over there.
Or I'll probably work it off with some bicycling, if I'm lucky.

Coffeshops, art museums, and pastry shops are near the top of my list.
Hopefully get to visit the D-ster.
And then get a bike and get out into the country (rain gear at the ready) and take some pics.
But that's after we are in a house.
Until then...

I be chillin',
the world be illin',

sucker MC's 
like a corpse you'll be feelin'

as I bust my rhymes
like a serious freak
My flow will blow your mind
so that you can't even speak

'Cause it's far too late 
to ponder your fate,
or cogitate,
nor ruminate. 

Pennies on your eyes,
just accept your demise,

ex-cuse me while I kiss the sky,
and lick your lady between her thighs.

'Cause I'm The Most.
The Nefarious Ghost.
My rhymes are sung 
from coast to coast.

From North To South
And East to West
Club 600's herbs are the best.

So check it it out ya'll,
I hope you enjoyed the show,
But by the look 
of the clock on the wall 

I see that it is time to go.

But it's all good,
it's okay,
'gonna be back in the hood some day.

And you never know, 
it might be today.
Well, it probably will,
I can't stay away.

'Cause I love you all more,
each and every day.
Like a junkie,
or a motorcycle monkey,

I've got you in my grips 
and I'll never let go
600 For Life 
Just lettin' you know.

Word to your hydro shop owner's mother.
Peace, pot, and munchies.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Just been to the grow shop, got me a new 250mm carbon filter (9 inch I guess for you non metric cats). Couple of new fans, reducer, blah de blah...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Doob bringin heat. That was awesome bro. Also like the term 'ham-fistedly'. I love your posts!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2012)

almost 10 inches, to us pedantic, obtuse twits.
(*_well, in reality, it's 9.842519685039370078740157480315-inches_)
(**_1-inch = 25.4mm_)

I may be needing to get one about that size if we end up moving to a downstairs apartment.
Thinking of making my own cannister, but only if I can do it for enough less than the cost of just buying one and being done with it.

In other news...
...About to finish the net on my scrog screen.
Pics later.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I plan on budgeting in about 10-lbs of body fat after I finally make it over there.
> Or I'll probably work it off with some bicycling, if I'm lucky.
> 
> Coffeshops, art museums, and pastry shops are near the top of my list.
> ...


all man nice work there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you!
Thank you very much!
I'll be here 'til Thursday!
Try the veal, it's cruelty-free: there's no charge for the cruelty involved!
Ba-dump-bump!
No, I kid the lambs.
We're good friends, ewe and I.
Oh!
Another one on the chin!
Which is what I did to your sister last night, if you know what I mean!

Snap daddy ding-dong, vagina cannon ping pongs, if you get what I'm aiming at, or what SHE'S aiming at, in this case!
_*WOMEN!*_
Am I right, fellas!?
 
Speaking of women, don't forget to tip your waitress!
Or, according to the book "*Successfully Surviving Your Vacations*" by Clark W. Griswold, as they say in Hungary:

"_*Mutasd a tippeket a brests, hogy talán élvezem a vacsora ez legteljesebb és milyen módon, hogy már megszokta*_." which, loosely translated is:

"_*Show tips for breasts, that maybe it's fullest and enjoy dinner in the way that we have become accustomed to.*_"


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2012)

Doobie, you should know that we spoke of you last week and all wished you could be with us. So great that there's a next year. 

This was the train I took in Hungary, from Budapest to Balatonfured. 




















This is the lonely train station where I waited for the last train to take me back, that evening. The question, what the fuck am I doing here?, did enter my mind. 







Planning and scheming my next grow while I get other things out of the way. Enjoying my harvest from before I left. They got a little over dried but nothing bad. I have a Deep Psychosis that smells so much like Cheese, and I am very happy about that! (mr. west). I am definitely growing more of these. I think I have a few seeds left but if not I'm ordering more, along with a few other things. Right here.... http://breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

*heres they are now at just over 5 weeks they are starting to fill out a bit now. and finally some decent roots from the cloner. *


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats a lovely garden.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks duchiman just need to bring my veg area upto a similar standard and ill be very happy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll second and third that motion!
Veddy, veddy noice!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is the new filter in place. Switching it up with the fan blowing over the lights....I ain't no sucker, lol. We'll see how it goes. Only had 1 600 on so far. Moved the filter in the cab to the veg tent and hookd that up but the power of the multi ported fan is pretty crap(I think most of it's power is used for the house air ventialtion system and the spare port doesn't get much power directed to it....not sure) so I'll need to put another fan on the filter.
The height is good for the big pots I use, but these 3.5 litre pots need to be lifted a tad I think. Will sort that out tomorrow, lights off shortly.





A little DOG nug curing away (thanks for the help chopping Don and Westy!)










Peace, DST


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

looking good as always dst, are they the blue pits into flower?? cant wait to try the dog looks tasty.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Aye lad, they are the female Blue Pits in flower. The boys are in another tent. I just slaughtered 8 of the boys this morgen They go on the compost so they actually come back as lovely buds in the future, so I don't feel so bad about it


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2012)

I just tried to buy some grunge off, ffs twenty bucks thats over half what the bongs worth lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

they were 10 at the expo, that's why I bought 2 bottles....some dude kept pouring mine away, lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2012)

the only way i can justify paying that much for bong cleaner is to super upgrade my piece. Any suggestions?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2012)

isopropal alcohol and salt are great cleaning agents for bongs....cheap and efficient....the bong looks like new.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2012)

i was kinda hoping for bong suggestions lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2012)

I just ordered from here
http://www.just4smokers.com/
I bought cheap.....2 at $40 each


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 27, 2012)

A little Black SS (Black rose x Sensi Star) in the SCROG coming soon to BB


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> isopropal alcohol and salt are great cleaning agents for bongs....cheap and efficient....the bong looks like new.
> 
> 
> cof


iso and salt mixed? any water?
I cant seem to get mine clean, but havent used straight iso yet.


----------



## errb (Nov 27, 2012)

450$ for a bong? man thats expensive no?? 

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

What a fucking tool that guy must have been. 



DST said:


> they were 10 at the expo, that's why I bought 2 bottles....some dude kept pouring mine away, lmfao.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

No water bassman. The high the percentage of alcohol the better. I have 91% stuff. And I use coarse sea salt, you can also use rice. The salt/ rice is for an abrasive, the alcohol does most of the work.Before I do that though I try to scrape out as much gunk as possible.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No water bassman. The high the percentage of alcohol the better. I have 91% stuff. And I use coarse sea salt, you can also use rice. The salt/ rice is for an abrasive, the alcohol does most of the work.Before I do that though I try to scrape out as much gunk as possible.


I cant get inside mine to scrub at all, thats why I have so much trouble.
Mine is a 750 ml Hennessy bottle.
I cant get the downstem out.

Ill try the straight iso and rice though.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Use a coat hanger and stretch it out... that's what I do. Knock as much shit out as possible.

lol... hennessy bottle.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Use a coat hanger and stretch it out... that's what I do. Knock as much shit out as possible.
> 
> lol... hennessy bottle.


I am poor and might upgrade later, but it works pretty good, and I have a pull-out bowl..an ice catcher, and diffuser would be nice though...maybe for xmas lol


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

To be honest guys, I think I am a bit of a convert on the grunge off. I am just re-using mine. When you are finished with your bong at night you can just put the pieces into a tub with the grunge off. I find the pieces are the real pain in the arse - the bowl, down pipe, etc. I then just pour the piquid back into the grunge off bottle and pour hot water over the glass that has been soaking.....comes up brand new.
Pour it inside of the bong, same thing. Costs me 11 euro a litre of cleaning alcohol so hopefully this will be as efficient (but less hassle with getting oil and shit out of tight bowls).


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;TRYhEjNTj3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRYhEjNTj3I[/video] I use a lot of salt fyi


----------



## cdnbudder (Nov 27, 2012)

View attachment 2422556View attachment 2422557View attachment 2422558View attachment 2422559what up 600! first time post here. thought I'd share a few of my harvest from last week. First one ever and I'm stoked. what do you thinks about strain? It was a seed my employee gave me and I thought I'd give it a go!

EDIT: I'm obviously growing under a 600W SHPS since it's the 600 club!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

cdnbudder said:


> View attachment 2422556View attachment 2422557View attachment 2422558View attachment 2422559what up 600! first time post here. thought I'd share a few of my harvest from last week. First one ever and I'm stoked. what do you thinks about strain? It was a seed my employee gave me and I thought I'd give it a go!
> 
> EDIT: I'm obviously growing under a 600W SHPS since it's the 600 club!


Looks good!
Do you know what strain you have there?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I think that's what his question is. Yo bassman.... do amps go bad with time? I got some old car amps that have been in the attic for years.... do you know if they should still work when I use them again? We might get a new car. Do you know if there is anything good to do with the speakers and head unit I'll pull out of it if I choose to upgrade?


----------



## cdnbudder (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Looks good!
> Do you know what strain you have there?


Not for sure no, I think a kush, and with the colouring I think purple kush....but who knows!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think that's what his question is. Yo bassman.... do amps go bad with time? I got some old car amps that have been in the attic for years.... do you know if they should still work when I use them again? We might get a new car. Do you know if there is anything good to do with the speakers and head unit I'll pull out of it if I choose to upgrade?


Dust car be the worst enemy.
I sometimes open them up and blow em out.
I seal everything up in plastic and tape it shut and in a box...cool low humidity place is best.

My bedroom closet has several subs in plastic lol.
The wife hates all my speakers and plants lol, she doesnt have enough room for her stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

cdnbudder said:


> Not for sure no, I think a kush, and with the colouring I think purple kush....but who knows!


How does it smell?
Several kushes will purple


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 27, 2012)

I never clean my bong, I may scrape the bowl once in a while but otherwise i just let it fester and collect


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice harvest bro!!

Did you say 1st grow???


----------



## cdnbudder (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> How does it smell?
> Several kushes will purple


Honestly it doesn`t smell great right now, but I`m hoping that with a week of cure some of the goodness that was there while it was on the plant will come back! Smelled soooo dank before the cut, and then the smell completely went away...but I did trim wet and I`m starting to hear that`s not the best idea


----------



## cdnbudder (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Nice harvest bro!!
> 
> Did you say 1st grow???


ya first one ever!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I cleans my bubbler probably every couple weeks. Spend about 2 hours usually... I like cleaning stuff. lol Hahaha... on the night I met my now wife, I cleaned her bathroom sink within an hour of meeting her. She was so embarrassed. I was stoked! Cleaning porcelain is super satisfying to me.

West, no shit, the night at the old flat I can't tell you how much fun I had on that sink. I seriously didn't want to sleep, but figured you guys would think me totally insane if I stayed up all night cleaning.

Bassman, I have an old 15" sub in an enclosure up with the amps in the attic. Then I have my 2 -12" sub for the house system. I built that one myself... really proud. Only problem is we don't have a receiver, so it just sits waiting to disrupt the neighborhood.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

cdnbudder said:


> Honestly it doesn`t smell great right now, but I`m hoping that with a week of cure some of the goodness that was there while it was on the plant will come back! Smelled soooo dank before the cut, and then the smell completely went away...but I did trim wet and I`m starting to hear that`s not the best idea


well it isnt summer, so it shouldnt dry out super fast.
Summer time I def trim after dry or partly dry.
Slower dry/cure helps the smell get stronger.

Anyway the smell will come back after it dries and some time curing in a jar(s)


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I cleans my bubbler probably every couple weeks. Spend about 2 hours usually... I like cleaning stuff. lol Hahaha... on the night I met my now wife, I cleaned her bathroom sink within an hour of meeting her. She was so embarrassed. I was stoked! Cleaning porcelain is super satisfying to me.


...festish? ahahahahah you maniac


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I cleans my bubbler probably every couple weeks. Spend about 2 hours usually... I like cleaning stuff. lol Hahaha... on the night I met my now wife, I cleaned her bathroom sink within an hour of meeting her. She was so embarrassed. I was stoked! Cleaning porcelain is super satisfying to me.
> 
> West, no shit, the night at the old flat I can't tell you how much fun I had on that sink. I seriously didn't want to sleep, but figured you guys would think me totally insane if I stayed up all night cleaning.
> 
> Bassman, I have an old 15" sub in an enclosure up with the amps in the attic. Then I have my 2 -12" sub for the house system. I built that one myself... really proud. Only problem is we don't have a receiver, so it just sits waiting to disrupt the neighborhood.


I hope they dont have foam surrounds.
If they do and in the garage chances they are degrading.

I usually refoam my subs myself if I can find the oem parts or at least proper sized ones.

Look on cl or Ebay for a receiver/amp

Ebay look for 100% positive feedback and lots of feedback


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2012)

My old bong I made with a diamond tip bit. Going on 2 years, and 7 bowls latter


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> My old bong I made with a diamond tip bit. Going on 2 years, and 7 bowls latter


I used the cheaper bit that looks like an arrow. Still worked but was a PITA!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;-1xxsx9QzkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1xxsx9QzkY&amp;feature=channel&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I used the cheaper bit that looks like an arrow. Still worked but was a PITA!


The one I used like in the video was easy to use. Just wears out fast. Can get them anywhere at homedepot or lowes


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2012)

Also great news on my Breeders boutique seeds. Got a 100% germination on all the seeds I sowed. Need to bump my lighting from 23w cfl to my t12 setup. Will do that right now.

Thanks Breeders Boutique for sending out my Southern charm too and a new strain there letting me trying out.

Still waiting on my other order, which will be here by this weekend. Great customer service again!

Man just two weeks or less for seeds to get my house is just-Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2012)

Need to watch this one when properly baked:

[video=youtube_share;EX3nGM6tmXw]http://youtu.be/EX3nGM6tmXw[/video]


----------



## jaded4life69 (Nov 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice to meet you. I'd have 8 plants in 5 gal buckets surrounding the bulb hanging vertically in the middle of the tent.


Never tried to grow with a vertical light...Mine is horizontal... Growing 9 now so while 6-7 is optimal IMO its just hard for me to throw away a beautiful lady! LOL! Just curious? Do you have alot of problems with plant leaning when you grow that way? Do you rotate the pots? And thanks for the welcome and the response!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

They grow more than a little sideways. I tie them back to the wall so they stay away from the light. I do hydro.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

I also grow vertical in a similar way to Jig. Normally Jig ties his plants back aginast the walls, as I have also done recently. It's not quite as effective as a scrog, but the plant does give almost equal amounts of auxins across the flower sites. As far as turning them, this is not required. The buds do not seem to get better growth on the side not facing the lights...in my experience anyway.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

I also trim wet and have never had issues withy weed not smelling good. I am not sure of the logic behind that argument, although I am sure one of the old club posters fell out with us over a debate about that, lol......


cdnbudder said:


> Honestly it doesn`t smell great right now, but I`m hoping that with a week of cure some of the goodness that was there while it was on the plant will come back! Smelled soooo dank before the cut, and then the smell completely went away...but I did trim wet and I`m starting to hear that`s not the best idea


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 28, 2012)

Pics update....4 weeks and 3 days old.


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 28, 2012)

That damn straggler you can see in the front on the 1st pic must be killed off today, I think. Every time I open the tent and see that decrepit looking plant, it just plain pisses me off. It looks like it has some kind of disease b/c even some of the new leaves are just curling up and getting necrotic edges...oh well, I'll take 6 out of 7 any day of the week. Im going to get a microscope today so I can thoroughly and accurately examine the preflowers on all my babies. Every day is just so exciting now...growth explodes in a single day and ya never know what to expect. 

I never would have thought nutes could be so simple. I've only fed 2x so far in veg @ 50% and they'll get 1x more feeding before they go into flower. I can't believe all the suckers that buy into those expensive nute regimens....I think I already mentioned this, but I'm pretty certain I'm going to order jack's classic for my bloom formula. I want to prove that it doesn't take 15 different bottles of nutes to grow chronic.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

True dat^^^^

Here's our little Male Kush that arrived with the Fairy looking for a home a wee while ago....






DOG erl....


























Peace 6ers'.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

erly bird catches the dog?!?! wait that's not quite right.

smashing stuff.


----------



## cdnbudder (Nov 28, 2012)

DST said:


> I also trim wet and have never had issues withy weed not smelling good. I am not sure of the logic behind that argument, although I am sure one of the old club posters fell out with us over a debate about that, lol......


Well ya I've helped a few buddies over the years....always wet and always smelt fine! Then I did some reading and found that some people say it's from trimming it wet. I have 3 more that'll be ready in about 2 - 3 weeks, so I'm gonna try a few different ways on those and see where that takes me....first time so wanna find my sweet spot!


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

I think basically all that is happening cdnbudder is that the buds will take longer to dry. I guess it all comes down to having the right atmosphere for how you dry your product.
I just find it a chore to trim all those curled up leaves off, not knowing how much bud you are also snipping off. Each to their own though eh.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

aye, it kind a smashes you.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> erly bird catches the dog?!?! wait that's not quite right.
> 
> smashing stuff.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 28, 2012)

that erl looks deadly would love to hit that.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd hit that

[youtube]8hOVgsiKAEs[/youtube]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2012)

One hit of that and id be spoiled lol!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

DST said:


> I also trim wet and have never had issues withy weed not smelling good. I am not sure of the logic behind that argument, although I am sure one of the old club posters fell out with us over a debate about that, lol......


U r so wrong, I am never coming back!!!


Haha j/k

I have had a few strains that dried too quickly or had low odor in the 1st place and a slower dry seemed imo to help retain what lil there was.

I know jar curing is the most important part, and getting that 100% dialed in prolly makes the much more difference that drying trimmed or not.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2012)

pr0n to the Club...

Dry Ice...

View attachment 2423278View attachment 2423283

BHO...
View attachment 2423281View attachment 2423280View attachment 2423282View attachment 2423279

Peace

FM


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow hope to post pics like yours soon^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ looks great!


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks great F.M. Hope you are doing good.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha. It's funny how I'm thinking I need to grow more weed so I can make me some of that. Very nice FM!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks brothers....its great but also killing my tolerance. Busy working my ass off for the Xmas holiday time....Seems as my kids get older they want the more expensive shit, lol.Peace 6FM


----------



## You know (Nov 28, 2012)

RockLock under 600w, First run after a few years off. Enjoy


----------



## You know (Nov 28, 2012)

This rock started rough, over water, stress heat. As problems were addressed she shaped up. Great crystal production, not as dense as I thought she was going to be. Grew her a bit tall and FIMED her, wanted to LST but since beginning was rough i didnt want to over stress. All in all great to watch her grow and nice high. Flowered for 63 and could have done a few days more.


----------



## You know (Nov 28, 2012)

Liberty Haze pics from NOV 5. Will update soon if you guys like. Theres a couple Rocklock clones in there too I took from last pics has about a month left Unless I get lucky and get one that finishes in 70-80 like few others have said (liberty not rock.)


Also these go into flower room next: As you can see I got my cycles going now. That first rock was planted from seed July and harvested around the end of October. Not much of her left LOL.


Those 3 under FLOROS are liberty haze clones from plant that is flowering now. 15 litter pots (as shown here) but just transplanted into thirtys to prep for flower. Fimed some, topped others, cupercropped a couple and alot of LST as you can see. Hoping for alot better harvest then my first rock plant pictured earlier


----------



## errb (Nov 28, 2012)

can i ask possibly a dumb question? what exactly is "erl" ??? 

E.


----------



## Four20? (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are my 4 week old from seed Sour OG and Maui Wowie. The seeds came from both strains I had growing outdoor somehow were pollenated from an unknown, so I decided to give each a try indoor under lumitek 600hps. Im using a miricle grow potting soil 2 maui and 4 og in 3gal. air pots, while the 1/2 gal are maui. well water w/advance nutes jungle juice part AandB grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

What an honor for the 600. First post in a year and a half of membership. I got some maui wowie seeds from a buddy in Hawaii. Things are looking good so far over there.

And You know.... nice buds. Hard to tell they weren't treated well their whole lives. I'd love to smoke some liberty haze, is it looking good? I know you'll post pics soon enough, I'm just anxious.

E... erl is oil made with trim and alcohol. Not sure if it's specific to certain kinds of alcohol (iso vs. ethanol). I think it's like oil said with a thick accent???


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> E... erl is oil made with trim and alcohol. Not sure if it's specific to certain kinds of alcohol (iso vs. ethanol). I think it's like oil said with a thick accent???


190 proof everclear is the solvent for erl.....and DST has been using bud in his


cof


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

Evening 6'ers not posted in this thread in a while but I'm pretty impressed with my first go at a DWC Scrog, my screens approx half metre square and been flowering for 6 weeks under my 600w Dual spec cooltube  Oh yeah its Maple Leaf lol

View attachment 2423506View attachment 2423507View attachment 2423508View attachment 2423509

Hope everyones gardens are happy and healthy and of course everyone else


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking great scotia! I sure hope my harvest looks like that....My babies go into flower in about 1 week. Woooohoo!


----------



## errb (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks for the clearification boys!! scotia, those ladies look healthy n happy.

E.


----------



## Delta 9 Reaper (Nov 28, 2012)

These are my beauties under a 600hps. week 1 of flower. 4 powerplant and 4 Super Lemon Haze


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 28, 2012)

Soooo I'm gonna pop 24 more seeds. 

Choose 2 of the following:

NL x Haze (MNS)
Killingfields F3 (Sannies)
Beyond the Brain (Mandala - Columbian/Haze x Satori Father)

And

choose 1 of the following:

Critical Mass (MNS)
Cheese #1 (Kaliman)
Anesthesia (E$ko, Sannie - Old School Positronics Super Skunk x Herijuana Male)


----------



## Delta 9 Reaper (Nov 28, 2012)

NL x Haze (MNS)
Beyond the Brain (Mandala - Columbian/Haze x Satori Father)

Anesthesia (E$ko, Sannie - Old School Positronics Super Skunk x Herijuana Male)


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 28, 2012)

A new adventure starts and it starts like this 16 ounce cup straight perlite for now Humboldt nutrients will be foliar feeding for first few weeks will be using master a b ...Verde ...sea cal sea mag...flavorfull ...ginormous and Humboldt honey
Strain::: cookies 
Will be flowering in 5 gallon bucket and will be.side by side soil 5 gallon same nutrients same strain same age some mother


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi fellow sixerz..been a while since I posted. But have read alot..used to be in the 4 hundy club..but have stepped it up a touch. Now rockin 1/ 6 , got 2 more to fire up..the girls would be as follows..3 og , 1 plat kush , 1 Northern lights X Purple kush , 1 Blue widow .


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 28, 2012)

tkufoS said:


> Hi fellow sixerz..been a while since I posted. But have read alot..used to be in the 4 hundy club..but have stepped it up a touch. Now rockin 1/ 6 , got 2 more to fire up..the girls would be as follows..3 og , 1 plat kush , 1 Northern lights X Purple kush , 1 Blue widow .


.....gotdammit , can't load pics from phone


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2012)

mine was nintendo, then super nintendo, still got my sega, ps1-2, n a xbox360 i dont touch.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

My choices:

Killingfields F3 (Sannies)
Beyond the Brain (Mandala - Columbian/Haze x Satori Father)
Anesthesia (E$ko, Sannie - Old School Positronics Super Skunk x Herijuana Male)


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you mean to post this in my thread? So confused lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mine was nintendo, then super nintendo, still got my sega, ps1-2, n a xbox360 i dont touch.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My choices:
> 
> Killingfields F3 (Sannies)
> Beyond the Brain (Mandala - Columbian/Haze x Satori Father)
> Anesthesia (E$ko, Sannie - Old School Positronics Super Skunk x Herijuana Male)


That Killing Fields has some pretty phenos, and looks like it might yield well. I am speaking from others pictures not my own experience....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2012)

My experience with Killing Field was hard to grow and disappointing results....and I've grown a lot of sannies earlier selections.
Heads Up wasn't impressed either.



cof


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 28, 2012)

Been workin w / these , as I got them as gift's in clone form. I wil try postin pics again.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

I saw some real nice Killing Fields in the Grey Area. Nice big colas, very sativa looking. Can't quite recall the smell, etc. But they looked good.

Morning all.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 29, 2012)

Heres some pics of the setup right now. My romulan are at day 29, 1 Qrazytrain is at 28, another 2 QT at about 2 weeks and then some Blue Dream at about 10 days.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 29, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, here is some late night pr0n....

Mamadude SCRoG

View attachment 2423884View attachment 2423886View attachment 2423887View attachment 2423888View attachment 2423885

Peace

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

Mamadude is a beast f.m.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 29, 2012)

will post up pics updated pics soon. There taking off! I made this video of my young ones, and 3 idon'tno seeds last week. Seeds in video are; Dog, Blue pit, Smelly cherry x lemon haze, and the rest of my BB seeds.

[video=youtube;hXrnYwcpdbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXrnYwcpdbg&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Heres some pics of the setup right now. My romulan are at day 29, 1 Qrazytrain is at 28, another 2 QT at about 2 weeks and then some Blue Dream at about 10 days.


I wuld suggest you up your feeding. Or if you are feeding at high doses figure out why they are not taking the nutes in. It is pretty early in flower for them to be stressing about nutes the way they are.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That Killing Fields has some pretty phenos, and looks like it might yield well. I am speaking from others pictures not my own experience....



I've grown it before, it's a huge yielder. I have mom plants up island but all reports indicate they are heavily bug ridden atm, so I am pondering popping new ones.


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 29, 2012)

Cookie shot week 5 smell is coming in but dnt.smell like cookies should smell or look but o well that's one pheno have 2 more phenos to run this pheno was from club and have right now looks like a fake


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmmm dnt know how my feeding chart got mixed in with the pics when I only uploaded gsc pics weird


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

What brand of nutes is the schedule for?


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What brand of nutes is the schedule for?


What's up jig its for Humboldt nutrients I run the master a and b program in pro mix I dnt use all of it
And not that amount I feed little stronger and start diffrent things at diffrent times kinda just a rough idea I work off


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 29, 2012)

Out of that I use the master a b ,,verde, ginormous, big up powder, sea cal, sea mag love having them separate works much better,,flavorfull wich is humid acid ,pro zyme , myan micro zyme, myco madness , white widow and honey. For vedge I use verde sea cal, flavorfull myco madness,white widow,prozyme
Flower I use 
a b
verde up to 2 weeks
big up and ginormous 
sea cal and mag
flavorfull
prozyme
humboldt honey


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi 6er's wanna show those kids again. I know its only been 4 days...lol but they have there own parcels of land now. Tent 2 has served me well and most likel;y will continue to do so. Here's pics of my old tent, the ballast im replacing lol, and the veg tents kids hanging out discussing how theyre gonna be all they they can be for me im sure lol. The first two buckets on the left are dogs and the rest are romulan herijuana and some peacock cause peacocks rule imo. The last pics are of this neat little keif box my wife got me. wanted to share cause its sexy and striped maple! I have an affinity for maple tree's(its a long story).


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wonder where Dez is??
I havent seen him on here in a month....


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

I like your bike, I need a new one......


VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hi 6er's wanna show those kids again. I know its only been 4 days...lol but they have there own parcels of land now. Tent 2 has served me well and most likel;y will continue to do so. Here's pics of my old tent, the ballast im replacing lol, and the veg tents kids hanging out discussing how theyre gonna be all they they can be for me im sure lol. The first two buckets on the left are dogs and the rest are romulan herijuana and some peacock cause peacocks rule imo. The last pics are of this neat little keif box my wife got me. wanted to share cause its sexy and striped maple! I have an affinity for maple tree's(its a long story).View attachment 2424316View attachment 2424317View attachment 2424318View attachment 2424319View attachment 2424320View attachment 2424321View attachment 2424321View attachment 2424322View attachment 2424323View attachment 2424324View attachment 2424323View attachment 2424325View attachment 2424326View attachment 2424327View attachment 2424328


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2012)

Cant wait to hurt myself on that beast bike! Had a titanium bike but the frame had structural integrity issue's and i got a fair even trade for a 2012 specilaized enduro, im happy and the mtn bike racer cat i get my deals from has a parts bike to die for lol!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

Word around town is that dez has been busy working. Remodeling office buildings and such.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Word around town is that dez has been busy working. Remodeling office buildings and such.


Cool busy is a good thing, just so long as all is ok with him...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 29, 2012)

Work is good.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 29, 2012)

who from the 6 is in the L.A. area.. i just got back from cali for the first time. left out of nowhere at the last minute. didnt really plan for it.
i bought a 10$ gram on venice beach, forgot what it was called already, oh yea, "purple saphire" wasnt anything special. got home to a nice dry plant though. tastey.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Work is good.


put a pound in the swear jar and wash your mouth out lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

Depends on what you consider the "LA area". I'm kinda close... a lot of us are kinda close. But I don't think anyone in here is from L.A. county. Odd isn't it.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> put a pound in the swear jar and wash your mouth out lol.


lmao.......


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

A friend of mine left his Gary Fischer here, it's as light as fairy. I think he wants to try and sell it to me.....we shall see.


VTMi'kmaq said:


> Cant wait to hurt myself on that beast bike! Had a titanium bike but the frame had structural integrity issue's and i got a fair even trade for a 2012 specilaized enduro, im happy and the mtn bike racer cat i get my deals from has a parts bike to die for lol!


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I wuld suggest you up your feeding. Or if you are feeding at high doses figure out why they are not taking the nutes in. It is pretty early in flower for them to be stressing about nutes the way they are.


Thanks Tryna, I was thinking they weren't looking right. I'm pretty sure my feeding is close to appropriate, I have a feeling it's PH. I went and picked up a PH meter and I'm going to be checking the PH as soon as my meter is done soaking. I hope that's the problem and can I can recover some lost growth.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

If the plants have an MG lockout this basically disable the plants ability to take up N, and as such you get yellowing, poor growth, and crispy leaves. If it where me, I would start with flushing with a N based only mix with some Mg in it.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 30, 2012)

DST said:


> If the plants have an MG lockout this basically disable the plants ability to take up N, and as such you get yellowing, poor growth, and crispy leaves. If it where me, I would start with flushing with a N based only mix with some Mg in it.


Thanks D, I just checked the ph in my rez and it was 8. I will be flushing with PH'd water shortly. Should I still add some N and MG?


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Might me an idea to get them back on track. I use this in emergencies:http://www.dgsupplies.co.uk/catalogue/nutrients_and_additives/bionova_n_27_mg_08
Was about 10 euro for a 1litre bottle. I think I have used about 10ml or something. You don't need a lot.


Some Blue Pit, more pics on the 600 Breeding Showcase:https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-post8317573.html#post8317573


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi 6er's! Wanna throw a shout out to those breeders cats who obviously dont get enough love from the community.....It's all fun and games till folks realize what the dog is and does! I am grabbing some cherry this weekend. Wanted to show off my companion plants and mama cat who is as fond of cannabis as any human! View attachment 2425215View attachment 2425216View attachment 2425217View attachment 2425218View attachment 2425219


----------



## errb (Nov 30, 2012)

i think this whole lockout is whats going on in my ladies. going to head to the hydro store today and pick up some nutes. really hope they turn around after 4 weeks of flower.

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd buy that bike D. I sure liked riding it.Cool cat VT! It's named mama cat? I have a mama cat too, only he's a boy. lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah jig she wont respond to anything other than mama's, her father is a feral sumbitch nasty mofo and mom's died giving birth to the litter sadly, but now she is a beast and loving life! Hey guys i have so far been nothing but just my potting mix and straight watering thorughout the process. Now would any of the 6er's here give me some insight on some nute's i can give the dog's and romulans(once there ready and able to handle them of course). I have alocated a few bucks for some basics. I have read up on blooming nutes but what about from week2 of veg to just before 12/12? I saw these product lines at a store here but refuse to invest without feedback from folks who know there shit.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 30, 2012)

6weeks today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

looks very sativa traxx, what is it?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> looks very sativa traxx, what is it?


the two plants in my closet are Pineapple Express and the other is Big Buddha Cheesus ones in my laundry room are lsd, kandy kush, afghan kush x white widow, afghan kush x skunk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

is the bottom one the skunk?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't kick the buds!!! lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2012)

For the best advice on nutes (and growing), I highly recommend reading Uncle Ben
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html


cof


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is the bottom one the skunk?


no lol the bottom one is the Pineapple Express bro top is Cheesus



jigfresh said:


> Don't kick the buds!!! lol


i try not too i just hope they pump out some bigger buds..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 30, 2012)

So last night I went through grow journals etc of all the stuff I have.

I ended up choosing:

6x NLxHaze Mr Nice

6x Bright Moments (Grape Stomper x Grapestomper OG) Gage Green Genetics

6x Tombstone (OG Kush x Tuscon Haze) Phx Seeds (not released for public consumption). I owe it to him to grow em out. I have a tonne more. I gave a bunch to a friend who is fucking the dog with them. The Tuscon Haze was bred for 15 years by a guy in Tuscon. Kept the genetics pretty tight fisted until he got busted. Phx ended up with clones. It is elite by all accounts. 

6x C99 - I believe these are from Frost Dizzle but I don't know (some drama there maybe). I actually got them from PeakseedsBC as a freebie but I wanna get a quick flowering sativa going. 

Pretty much said screw the indicas lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 30, 2012)

Feel free to punch me for not stopping by more often...... Anyway i am FINALLY getting around to popping some BB gear. 
Engineers Dream and Dog BX1 are first on my list


----------



## method2mymadness (Nov 30, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Yeah jig she wont respond to anything other than mama's, her father is a feral sumbitch nasty mofo and mom's died giving birth to the litter sadly, but now she is a beast and loving life! Hey guys i have so far been nothing but just my potting mix and straight watering thorughout the process. Now would any of the 6er's here give me some insight on some nute's i can give the dog's and romulans(once there ready and able to handle them of course). I have alocated a few bucks for some basics. I have read up on blooming nutes but what about from week2 of veg to just before 12/12? I saw these product lines at a store here but refuse to invest without feedback from folks who know there shit.View attachment 2425327


My opinion I wouldn't use advanced nutrients if u paid me a million bucks there's a million better bloom boosters than advanced even tho they have a million of them there selves


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2012)

I was surprised to see him using his foot and shoe as a size comparison but sheeet mang it works lol! Hey 6er's look at what my wife gave me.............this was a product of liquid nutes the big bloom i shared earlier in the thread was used by the proud parent according to his wife. I wanted to be able to emulate such outcomes.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey btw anyone in the 6er's community have experiance with any pepe ledank?


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Evening growers of the 600 world.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

indicas are sick as fuck man, someday I want to grow a pure afghanica strain that is 100% indica


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2012)

If i could get my hands on an 100% indica id kiss ol gregg! http://youtu.be/eIInySnQe4I


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

I like your style OGE. Ask for input, consider what everyone says, then go a totally different direction. It's what I always do. Probably why people don't offer their input anymore LOL.

@method - I'm the same way. I despise Advance Nutrients. I'd say you couldn't pay me to use them... but depending on how much you were willing to pay, I might listen.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

There was some dude on a thread one day going on about s33ds in Afghanistan, and how sacks are worth only pennies. He was dissing s33d companies for selling at stupid high prices. I said to him, ok, so you got a bag of beans, but you are stuck in the middle of fukkin nowhere, no go try and sell them you idiot. So Yeh, there could possibly be pure afghan pips out there if he got his act together, lol. Or if you know a few soldiers who are serving out there.......


Just to clarify, he was claiming he was in Afghanistan......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2012)

I remember that thread dst. It would figure that the one area that's a hornets nest of violence holds such a beautiful strain!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

theres a guy from india on here with a grow saying they can get 30 grams of bud for 5-10us$ hash bricks the size of cars and kind of crazy stuff. he is growing outdoor i bet he's got some cool landrace lol. i forgot to sub to his thread though , oh well.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I like your style OGE. Ask for input, consider what everyone says, then go a totally different direction. It's what I always do. Probably why people don't offer their input anymore LOL.
> 
> @method - I'm the same way. I despise Advance Nutrients. I'd say you couldn't pay me to use them... but depending on how much you were willing to pay, I might listen.


LOL, yeah. Well, I didn't get as much feedback as I'd hoped so I decided to just go and remind myself why I purchased all these beans in the first place.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

You talking about this thread T?

[url]https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/523126-my-outdoor-grow-india-12-a.html

I[/URL] know a dude in India. Should I ask him for some landrace seeds? FFS.... you know what they do in India. Because the shit just grows wild, everything is pollenated, and the plants (in places) are everywhere. I'd say fields, but more like forests. So what they do is just walk through the fields with their hands out, dragging against the plants. You end up collecting hand hash... and a lot of it. He showed me balls he had collected. Probably a few ounces to each ball. Just pure hash. They call it Charas (if I remember correctly). How wild would that be?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

aha, there it is. And yea jig that would be cool as fuck. just walk outside or to the forest with a bucket and a cooler of ice+water and some bags lol.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

that would be so awesome, and there would be trees! literal weed trees just monster plants, the quality of the bud probably isnt as good as if it were grown by a good grower rather than nature which sounds insane, but the nature isnt going after quality its going after reproduction, and the betterment of the species, but you could just smoke a bunch of hash instead! hash bricks the size of cars? that is a bit much IMO


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

charras, yum....

beer, yum....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

I love the way the local brewery works (the one where you are at). They have their 6 kinds of beer (i think it's 6). They are relatively cheap, what $1.75 I forget. You get a small amount, a glass similar to the one pictured above. It's about enjoying the brew from what I gather. In the states everywhere you get pints. And they cost $6 or $7 bucks. (i think, lol, been 7 years since I drank).

Either way, I like the atmosphere at the bars there better. Not so much yelling and fighting.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Either way, I like the atmosphere at the bars there better. Not so much yelling and fighting.


i never took you to those bars....lol.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 30, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I was surprised to see him using his foot and shoe as a size comparison but sheeet mang it works lol! Hey 6er's look at what my wife gave me.............View attachment 2425418View attachment 2425419View attachment 2425420View attachment 2425421View attachment 2425422this was a product of liquid nutes the big bloom i shared earlier in the thread was used by the proud parent according to his wife. I wanted to be able to emulate such outcomes.


yea using a 11 1/2 size shoe haha nice buds man


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice size bud......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Little hand grenade of 'get fucked up'. Nice work. Is that the exo? As if I have any idea what you are growing right now.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Look, stop asking questions, lol, I am trying to sign off as the mrs is finally on her way home from work(although she has been geting pished there, not working). Yes, that's an Exo bud my man. That was from my reveg grow where I discovered half way throug the lights where coming on at 3am in the morning for a couple fo hours...plants went nuts o' hazel nuts....

right, must exit stage left........


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

but... but.... wait... I have more questions...

Fine. Here's a bud shot to see you off:


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

jig, you seen my "sorry for the delay" thread? I cant post the bud porn I have there here for some reason,


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

I hadn't seen it before, but I'm subbed up now. And look, I even stole a pic and posted it here.



The New Jim Jones said:


> jig, you seen my "sorry for the delay" thread? I cant post the bud porn I have there here for some reason,


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

ahaha thanks man, i really suck at using this site, Im sure there are tons of uses that I dont even know about


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 30, 2012)

sup fellas small update.
tomorrows the birthday so il be off work hiking and skating. killed one tahoe male, hoping the other is a girl. my durban is a girl and my exodus cheese s1 is a girl. got some awesome awesome agent orange girls from my buddy that were already 2months old. transplanted them into 15 gal smart pots and think im going to just fluip these 2 girls in a month, get some giant buds. they each have around 30 tops on em. i love agent.
chernobyls and jilly beans i am flowering right now are at 30 days. and falling over from the weight. i had to install a trelis in the tent to support those sleepy buds trying to lay down. the jilly isnt nearly as big as the chernobyl but a foot taller. the chernobyl has some awesome resin production going on. hope i dont die on that 14 er tomorrow. peace


----------



## duchieman (Nov 30, 2012)

I know this much. None of the glasses I drank from there had pink elephants on them. Definitely a clash in graphics/message there.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm looking foreword to growing out these "blue pits" Building begins tomorrow 
I plan on doing this for another year then finding my way back to the Rockies... My timing is terrible lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 30, 2012)

There he is!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 30, 2012)

Time to shake these cobwebs off! Whacha thing bobo?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Time to shake these cobwebs off! Whacha thing bobo?


Whats up man, i was thinking about you last night watching the saint's get dusted.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Whodat, if all it took was you moving out the state to get MJ legalized.... I say it's worth it lol. Easy for me to say right.

Welcome back to the club my man. I'm looking forward to seeing what you got going on.... but even more excited to see what creations you have for the rocky mountain grow to come. I will wait.

Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Time to shake these cobwebs off! Whacha thing bobo?


Typing with a baby riht now, lol. Fuk its hard. About to fire things up over here brotha. Taking a bongie and working on BoboLab (coming soon).


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats bro! Amazing 
can't wait to see what your working on. Anything come of those ?p x's and the others?


Thanks for the warm welcome jig  I wish I was starting with a better budget, but it really helps already having more than enough equipment lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2012)

did it take a Saints victory to finally bring you out of hiding? You've been missed.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 30, 2012)

Uh, saints..... Hmmm. No comment... lol



Good to be back.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Congrats bro! Amazing
> can't wait to see what your working on. Anything come of those ?p x's and the others?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome jig  I wish I was starting with a better budget, but it really helps already having more than enough equipment lol


Thanks man! Being a dad is great. 100% organic grow, too 

I've been sitting snuggly on those beans like widdle eggs. In 2 weeks I start cracking seeds, and throw a few veggers I have into flower. Those are at the top of my list along with some of T's gear. Hey, forgot to ask what the MVK stands for... I feel like I'm having a brain fade, lol. What is it again?!

Glad to see you around these parts again. Hopefully I'll be more than just lurking here pretty soon. Oh, and btw, much easier to type with baby in the swing. Ok, now I go smoke and build, for real.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

hi there whodat, warm welcome back! ahahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol... you funny mr. jones. 

Whodat. Not sure how much time you plan on spending on the site, but if you want to catch up with what I got going on I started a new journal.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana-19.html#post8319480


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tahoe OG Kush 59 days 12/12


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Any idea how much longer they will need?
I have heard 10 weeks, and started plain water today.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd say that's about right. So like another 10 -11 days. Looks like when I'd pull them based on looks.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Finally made a new video:
[youtube]qK1cFMzcF5E[/youtube]


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I'm looking foreword to growing out these "blue pits" Building begins tomorrow
> I plan on doing this for another year then finding my way back to the Rockies... My timing is terrible lol


AWWWW shit you better hit me up damn it 

@ Bass I would say 10-14 Days then Edward Scissor hands that biatch


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

The Man in the Bubble returns......howdy doody whody? 


whodatnation said:


> I'm looking foreword to growing out these "blue pits" Building begins tomorrow
> I plan on doing this for another year then finding my way back to the Rockies... My timing is terrible lol


Fuk me the heavens just opened up over here. Looks like it's about 10 oclock at night, not 8 in the morgen....


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 1, 2012)

this season was fun for years to come.. N1 f2's X extrema, M1 X c4Xcaseyband X extrema, 3 different bagseeds strains X extrema, cheese surprise X C4Xcb, blackrose X c4Xcaseyband, C4XCB x c4xcb, and a bagseed X bagseed (mexi) oh yea and c-99 X Extrema. i love breeding weed.

and thanks too all the people that showed love. ill say it everytime. ill be harvesting some PK X Panama also.. and ill take some pics of my beautiful blackrose.

LONG LIVE THE SIX. we wont live forever but im confident our genetics will.

i need to make more N1 f2's so someone can try it, its not fruity at all taste like straight dank herb if you ask me i wwould call it an oldschool taste thats unique. cause most new shit is kindof fruity. its got that sativa kick in the head, im hopeing the N1X extrema is a nice balence


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 1, 2012)

and it is kindof odd i figured atleast one of you would live in L.A.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds good Droman. Been a busy gardener indeed.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah that extrema male was the best male plant iv ever seen, or grown atleast. and i have a N1 X cheese surprise male first time iv ever grown a plant with 11 leaves. gunna try tp save some pollen.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 1, 2012)

a friend of mine got nicked yesterday he had took down 40 plants 2 days before all hung drying in the flat where he had it, he had left a light on because it was cold in there to aid drying, but the idiot lowered it quiet close to the floor and something happened when he wasnt there and it caught fire burnt a hole right through the floor into the shop below, needless to say i think he is looking at a stretch he is out on bail and not charged yet, released pending further investigations. 

just a reminder we can never be too carefull guys. the shop was empty at the time so lucky really


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

Thats crazy AM, reminds me when we first did a grow in the princesses old flat. The light fell down and burnt half a pot of coco to ash, melted the pot and killed a plant. We was really lucky cuz we never went round there too often.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 1, 2012)

Well guys, back for a report. I thought I had 100% but lost 3. two sour cherry seeds just turned black?And one dog seed throw a tail? And didn't do nothing??Everything else is looking great. I sowed 22 and 4 didn't make it. Very happy with my germination experiment. 

Would post pics, but my daughter always takes my camera now??Damn teens! I'll get them up though.

Just put 4 plants in my flower room; Girl scout, Blue cheese, Infinite Euphoria


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 1, 2012)

going to sow 2 sour cherry today, and one more dog


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 1, 2012)

very lucky there westy could have been worse.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2012)

Don had a magnetic ballast catch fire, but he had the good sense to have it on a non flammable surface so his main damage was smoke. There are pics buried somewhere in riu.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 1, 2012)

Goood morgen 6ers. Snowing cold as anyone would need it to be and im very happy to report that all the dogs and romulans are healthy, Gonna try hydro along with my soil grow in the next month or so to see if i can notice a major diff. between the two types of growing. Nothing so fancy as a flooded tube like jigs but i figure two mama's in a dr 80 with a decent little hydro set-up might work for me. By the way for those of you in the club with genetics in mind what do you look for as good traits in a male? I havent given them much consideration in the last few years to be honest im gaining appreciation for them now.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Don had a magnetic ballast catch fire, but he had the good sense to have it on a non flammable surface so his main damage was smoke. There pics buried somewhere in riu.
> 
> 
> cof


 i acutally have a small fan blowing on my magnetic ballast at all times its on seems to work!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Afternoon boy's.

Cheeky 2 tone cola.

View attachment 2426527


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy shit thats quite the hole very lucky it didnt catch the whole place on fire. Made me overlook my room just to make sure i didnt have any hazards....


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 1, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Holy shit thats quite the hole very lucky it didnt catch the whole place on fire. Made me overlook my room just to make sure i didnt have any hazards....


ive had to go check mine myself i put a fan heater in my tent yesterday had me panicking when i found out lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2012)

'Morning/afternoon/evening to you, wherever you may be.
A quick update on my hempy scrog:

(plants are Extrema)








































































And a little bud pR0n to add to the festivities:


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 1, 2012)

Durban Poison (Thinking Its some sort of Durban P x Snow Cap Cross)
Day 64


MoB Boss 
Day 21

Chem 91 
Day 37


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Dec 1, 2012)

Im loving all this bud porn guys! keep it up!


----------



## errb (Dec 1, 2012)

great pictures doob!! those buds look fantastic!

E.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, errb 
The first & last one were of a couple of buds that are forming on the newly scrogged hempy bucket.
The plant did so much better after the transplant, and it's going to be nice to watch it fill out.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing it fill out. Very nice Doob. 

Hi everyone. I've been popping in here and there but mostly I've been juggling other things, including getting things ready for my next gardens. Before my trip I harvested almost everything I had flowering and a couple more were chopped while I was away. In veg, some of you may remember I had a bunch of girls in party cups that flowered and I was trying to reveg but I wasn't too concerned with them because I knew I was coming home and starting fresh, with a new soil mix and all. Well my Mrs. did a good job of keeping them alive and I'm going to top down the choice ones and get them vegging better. They'll probably need a transplant soon. 

With that said, I picked up some bags of potting soil today that I'll be amending with coir, perlite, castings and other good stuff. I'll also be starting to ferment a batch of effective micros, which takes a couple of weeks, and I have a jug of sea minerals in the mail that I'm really looking forward to trying. I feel really good about this next grow and looking forward to sharing it with you guys. I'll be getting my thread rolling again in the next day or two for more info. But first I need me some s33ds. Can we still use the FALL50 code on BB? I'm loving this Deep Psychosis and it's gonna be a keeper in my garden. Just need to find that one pheno again. 

Bobo and Whodat...looking forward to seeing you guys back at it. Very cool. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## genuity (Dec 1, 2012)

some green crack












looking good doob,hotsauce,and the rest of the pics on the 6.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it fill out. Very nice Doob.
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been popping in here and there but mostly I've been juggling other things, including getting things ready for my next gardens. Before my trip I harvested almost everything I had flowering and a couple more were chopped while I was away. In veg, some of you may remember I had a bunch of girls in party cups that flowered and I was trying to reveg but I wasn't too concerned with them because I knew I was coming home and starting fresh, with a new soil mix and all. Well my Mrs. did a good job of keeping them alive and I'm going to top down the choice ones and get them vegging better. They'll probably need a transplant soon.
> 
> ...


yes you can. Make sure to get to this part http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=checkout/cart and add the FALL50 
RemoveImageProduct NameModelQuantityUnit PriceTotalDeep PsychosisDeepPsychosis£25.21£25.21

*Estimate Shipping & Taxes*

*Apply Discount Code*

*Use Gift Voucher*


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2012)

very cool. Thanks for that Cali. 

Genuity. That's some cool colouring on that girl. I'm betting that's not at all from temps, is it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2012)

That Green Crack you got there sure is a pretty one, gen 
Love it!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2012)

Done deal. Deep Psychosis and Dippy Ellsy in my near future.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2012)

Thought this was funny.
But then, I was stoned at the time...


[video=youtube_share;acLL8Rg9Wu0]http://youtu.be/acLL8Rg9Wu0[/video]


----------



## errb (Dec 1, 2012)

i found that quite funny as well haha but i'm stoned too.

E.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 1, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey, forgot to ask what the MVK stands for... I feel like I'm having a brain fade, lol. What is it again?!


Stands for "mountian view kush" I got a pack from Breeders choice... It was a mix pack of modurn kushes. Anyways, I had left a female in my male tent, she was spluffed by many different dudes. I beleive COF said he got some keepers from them so they should be good. All of the mvk stuff i grew out was great. The mother these seeds came from had a nice lemon lime 7up smell going on. 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good evening sixers

I gathered lumber for the new boxes today, oddly enough its ply wood and 2x4s from my old room  , also got my lights and fans ect. out of storage. Alls I gotta do is get-er done.
So on deck is a wide selection of strains, all of wich are my crosses except for the blue pit and the third dimension.

Blue pit
?p x sb #2 (space bomb,, #2 because the male used was #2 of three) most of you already know of the ?p
?p x bns (bubble and squeak)
?p x bk (big kush,,, one of the males from the MVK mix)
bns x bns
bns x sb #1
MVK
3d (third dimension)

All are in cups waiting to join the world.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 1, 2012)

Lovely pr0n everyone  
Im done for the day, smoking some keif.




The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon boy's.
> 
> Cheeky 2 tone cola.
> 
> View attachment 2426527



mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 1, 2012)

Weekend photo update at the journal. But since you guys are special:

First up: Northern Lights from PeakseedsBC. These girls all smell like classic NL#5 - piney/sweet. Anyone who's smoked NL knows what I'm talking about. And they're starting to get frosty. We're almost into week 5- they are from seed, so I expect them to take a bit longer as I flipped them into 12/12 probably before they were fully mature. 







Second up a branchy Black Widow plant. Looks like it will be fairly heavy yielding. Notice the thick ass stem in the small ass pot. Can't go more than a day without water. Next time I'm probably going to build beds to put on my shelving unit. Will be easier.







Third up another Black Widow. Different plant, close up. Starting to get pretty frosty. Two shots of the same plant, different angles.













Next we have an extrema top cola. Hairs galore.







All of those plants were more difficult to move and/or I was too lazy to move them. Here are some different plants in better light.

Sweet Skunk - PeakseedsBC. Starting to get frosty. Looking a lot like the phenotype in some of the pictures on his site. Won't be done by New Years I don't think.







And a close up:







And finally what looks like my most promising early Black Widow. These plants actually got a bit bigger than I expected in the small pots. Nothing but roots in there.







And a close up of the frosty goodness:


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 1, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well guys, back for a report. I thought I had 100% but lost 3. two sour cherry seeds just turned black?And one dog seed throw a tail? And didn't do nothing??Everything else is looking great. I sowed 22 and 4 didn't make it. Very happy with my germination experiment.
> 
> Would post pics, but my daughter always takes my camera now??Damn teens! I'll get them up though.
> 
> Just put 4 plants in my flower room; Girl scout, Blue cheese, Infinite Euphoria


Sometimes these seeds have plants with lethal recessives. Since most everything we're growing is at least somewhat inbred, this can be an issue.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 1, 2012)

Hotsause said:


> Durban Poison (Thinking Its some sort of Durban P x Snow Cap Cross)
> Day 64
> View attachment 2426655View attachment 2426656View attachment 2426657View attachment 2426658
> 
> ...


That Chem 91 lookin FIRE. I'm not sure there are any cuts in Canada of that fine plant unfortunately.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey you guys and gals, what you up to....?? Oh yeh, growing dank by the looks of things you naughty lot!

WARNING: Eating medibles, smoking bowls, drinking red wine, and eating Bobotie, makes you very sleepy....9:30, big ZZZZZ's on the couch last night, lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2012)

This morning on the picture menu, we have, Outdoor Headband melty ice has shtuff, as well as some other grades of goodness. We have some CO2 extraction, and some recent and past Cup winners (although my photography on some of those leaves a lot to be desired!), anyhoo. I'll tell ye's all as I is goings alongsis.

70micron Headband.....





More...










From left to right: 120, 160, 20, no idea why I put them in that order....And that is Black Piet, who is one of Sinterklas's helpers. Yes I know, most countries would be like, fuk me, that's not PC, well welcome to The Netherlands. A lot of people across Northern Europe that I have encountered are quite racist in their ways. And I deal with people in Fortune 500 companies, and it goes all the way to the top people. Disgusting. But this is a story of the Dutch Santa Klaus, who actually comes from Turkey and is based on a real Saint who always gave presents to the children of his Parish. The Zwarte Piets are kind of like Black and White minstrels I guess, in funny outfits. They arrive with Sint and if you are good give you presents, and if you are bad, bash you on the head, stick you in a sack, and take you away, lol





Again, with the 75 in the jar. Piet is going out cycling by the way! lol.





CO2 extract.





Looks good, but smells pretty crap to be honest....





On the left we have Loud Scout, the Hybrid Winner at this years HTCC in the Dam. Cross of Loud x Girls Scout Cookies. This little bit was not that impressive in smell department, although it was a bit scraggly. But very crystally, smooth smoke. Sweet bouquet. Not much else to say about it really. This is from the people at Loud S33ds by all accounts. As is the Co2 extraction. The bud on the left out of focus unfortunately, is Cactus, and was the Hybrid winner in the Seattle Cup. A friend brought it over from there to the Dam. Really quite nice I thought. Quite hazey in a way, a bit like Amnesia in smell department, but only a hint. Wouldn't mind getting more of it.





Vol van smaak - Full of Flavour, lol.





Found this on the camera, my wifes Bobotie.....(no, not that you naughties, her South African Curry).haha





Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

looks lekka, hmmmm curry.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 2, 2012)

DST said:


> On the left we have Loud Scout, the Hybrid Winner at this years HTCC in the Dam. Cross of Loud x Girls Scout Cookies. This little bit was not that impressive in smell department, although it was a bit scraggly. But very crystally, smooth smoke. Sweet bouquet. Not much else to say about it really. This is from the people at Loud S33ds by all accounts.


Nom nom, nice pics D. Making me hungry over here. . .

Funny you say that... GSC is über popular here, but I kinda feel like it's just another OG... yeah, it's loaded with crystals like you say, but it _isn't_ crazy in the smell department... I have an insane batch right now, but I'm just trying to power through it to be honest. Good night time smoke, I spose... kinda grows old IMO. Maybe I'm crazy. Oh, and GSC is a notoriously bad yielder, too, as you started to point out. Another strike against....


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

Man, I've been home a week and can't seem to shake European time. Can't keep my eyes open past 9 pm and I'm up bright eyed at 4 and 5 am. Feeling like a farmer ffs.

Hey D, I remember that Sinter guy! We ran into him at Abraxas that first night. lol Did we catch him being bad???















Then on that day I kinda disappeared, I found myself in the middle of the festivities and it was very cool for me. 

First, I literally chased down Luigi to get his picture, and then caught up with him and his pals a little later. 



















The regular folk.























The brothers in the band weren't too shabby either, although they were singing in Spanish and I couldn't understand it. 







All in all it was an interesting day.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

duchie mate i dunt spose u got a pic of the bong that destroyed me with dabs at the cup do ya?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah man. I was just looking at that yesterday. Hang tight.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool pics guys. D its funny a company has a strained named Loud. here "Loud" is just a new word for good weed. like "dro" "chronic" or 
"exotic" usually when somebody (more particularly in SE U.S.) wants weed we wanna know where the "loud" is, or who's got the "loud pack". i probably say, im smokin on some "loud" once a day. Way for them to try an capitalize on the name.
[video=youtube;Bj5_HR6tut4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj5_HR6tut4[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Nothing like a bunch of folks in black face lol. Seriously, that shit was kinda scary with all the demon folks running around, weirdest thing I seen in a while. Little 4 year olds painted black, just not something you would see round here.

And I never heard 'loud'. It's always funny the terms like that that pop up and disappear. Couple years back everyone was about the purp. And I hear 'kush' a lot. Is that the kush... you got some kush. I need to start hanging out with some younger folks to keep up on the lingo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

I think its mostly a southern thing jig. Might be a hip hop/ rap thing. but i know i use it multiple times daily, lol for about two years now, Its even how i describe my own stuff.

lol per Urban Dictionary


> 1. loud  A slang term for marijuana of high quality. The word was originated in the eastside of Atlanta, zone 6.
> 
> "Man we blew a whole pack of loud last night dog"
> 
> ...


So them having that as a name is like me buying a cigarette company and making my brandname "Cigarettes". its just generic.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2012)

Old afore yer time Jig....The Loud dudes where the ones you have a clothing line, "Got Dabs" or someshit like that. They are from the US T so I guess they might be from that area, no idea.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 2, 2012)

lol I always say ''fire'' if it's really good smoke. Well one day I was with my 13 year old cousin, and is dad. I said that word'' fire'' and he was like you have that strain and I was-  Damn! I was talking to his dad though, so not to be rude to him. I just said yeah. lol

[video=youtube;QEAoziA_aIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEAoziA_aIM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


>


 Just fucken awesome!


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2012)

love me some Mac Dre...rip,

shame about Big Lurch turning into a mad pcp dude and eating some girl, madness.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol I always say ''fire'' if it's really good smoke. Well one day I was with my 13 year old cousin, and is dad. I said that word'' fire'' and he was like you have that strain and I was-  Damn! I was talking to his dad thought, so not to be rude to him. I just said yeah. lol
> 
> [video=youtube;QEAoziA_aIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEAoziA_aIM[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

What else do you expect from a guy name lurch, lol. it was sad though.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

2 questions about the urban dictionary. Do people still use the word 'dog' like that? And is it really 'loud' if you are getting a pound for $400? 

That's funny about the 'fire'. Just smile and say, yes, or no. lol

EDIT: oh shit. i had forgotten about that dude. I tend to try and forget stories like lurch's. That is sad.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

That was still fairly early in the morning and I was soaring on some nice Haze so I shy'd away from that little beast.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> 2 questions about the urban dictionary. Do people still use the word 'dog' like that? And is it really 'loud' if you are getting a pound for $400?
> 
> That's funny about the 'fire'. Just smile and say, yes, or no. lol
> 
> EDIT: oh shit. i had forgotten about that dude. I tend to try and forget stories like lurch's. That is sad.


Lol, some people might use Dog, lol and a LB for 400 is what i like to call trash. All of these terms are better than somebody trying to hustle me a bag of "dro".


----------



## errb (Dec 2, 2012)

great pics guys all around, I am about to snap some more recent pics of the ladies at the end of week 4. i believe i have begun to sort out the Nitrogen issue.
they will be up soon

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm quite jealous of you guys taking dabs at the cup. Where the fuck were those guys the first 3 days?

Thanks for the info T. That's what's up dog. lol


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 2, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol I always say ''fire'' if it's really good smoke. Well one day I was with my 13 year old cousin, and is dad. I said that word'' fire'' and he was like you have that strain and I was-  Damn! I was talking to his dad though, so not to be rude to him. I just said yeah. lol


FIYAAAAHHHHH  thats my shit 
Ima have to take it to Texas one time though 
[video=youtube;KJBWiH9bzRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBWiH9bzRA[/video]

Also Duchie that Oil Rig is fucking sick


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

I hear the term LOUD around here all the time.
I thought it was more referring to the strong smell than the over all quality of the bud though....


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah Hotsauce, I kinda regret not trying it but I was already where I wanted to be at that time. Anyway, I got a question about where it's from and all I can say is follow the business card in the photo. It belongs to the guy who brought the rig. 

Cheers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Yeah Hotsauce, I kinda regret not trying it but I was already where I wanted to be at that time. Anyway, I got a question about where it's from and all I can say is follow the business card in the photo. It belongs to the guy who brought the rig.
> 
> Cheers.


Get your pup yet ?


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

that groovey piupe ripped my head off lol, im sure he gave me an extra large dab


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

Actually I did but not the one we originally chose. That poor fella ended up getting a really bad infection in his hind leg. Not know how, possibly a bite from a sibling or something, but nonetheless it came down to amputation or put him down and the breeder chose the latter, which is the right move in my opinion. Anyway, they chose another male for us and what a great one he is. Really happy, loving pup that was well raised his first 8 weeks, it shows. He does have a little mean spirit to him though.

Say hello to Nero.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

Helluva pic duch.Man Look at his paws, like a lion cub He is going to be king around the house. Mastiffs are so stubborn man, but i love his look and i know he got a great home with you duch.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks man. We're real happy to have him and I'll feel better again having one around when I'm not here. Well, soon enough. He won't be as big as my English boys but I really like the Bull and French Mastiff cross. At about 150, he'll be a much more manageable size. lol Here's him a little more natural.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Thanks man. We're real happy to have him and I'll feel better again having one around when I'm not here. Well, soon enough. He won't be as big as my English boys but I really like the Bull and French Mastiff cross. At about 150, he'll be a much more manageable size. lol Here's him a little more natural.


He is a really good looking dog!
Maybe for my next dog Ill get one of those.
At 150 he could actully be an indoor dog...
My girl thinks my 110 lb'er is too big already though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

i think anything over 65 is big, ha. Thats the stubborn look i was talking about duch. Like "hurry up and snap the pic so i can get back to my kong'"


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nothing like a bunch of folks in black face lol. Seriously, that shit was kinda scary with all the demon folks running around, weirdest thing I seen in a while. Little 4 year olds painted black, just not something you would see round here.
> 
> And I never heard 'loud'. It's always funny the terms like that that pop up and disappear. Couple years back everyone was about the purp. And I hear 'kush' a lot. Is that the kush... you got some kush. I need to start hanging out with some younger folks to keep up on the lingo.


I see loud on Craig's a lot, I don't foresee ever using it myself. This girl I know when we first met asked me if my buds were regs or kush... I was like well actually there is some kush in it, but I don't think that's what you're asking me!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

Big dogs needing more room to run is a myth. Mastiffs don't like to run that much. Believe me. Give them a good comfy couch and permission to get up on it and a happy dog you will have. Not that I condone letting your dog become a lazy oaf getting all fat on the couch, a good walk and park time is good exercise, but the idea that the bigger the dog the more room you need is crap. If anything, it's the other way around. Rant over.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah it's all relevant to the activity level of the breed. I started out wanting an English mastiff but it has evolved to the cane corso now. I have time to figure it out still, I gotta wait till my English bulldog kicks the bucket and he's 8 so statistically speaking it won't be too long! Lol I sound like I'm wanting him to croak, but that's not the case  He is not friendly to strangers or new animals whatsoever so bringing a new pet in isn't an option.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I see loud on Craig's a lot, I don't foresee ever using it myself. This girl I know when we first met asked me if my buds were regs or kush... I was like well actually there is some kush in it, but I don't think that's what you're asking me!


I see it used there all the time as well

I love it..."Kush or Regs"
Like Kush is the king of all weed. Not saying I dont love kush in the mix, but my fav strain doent have kush in the name at all.


duchieman said:


> Big dogs needing more room to run is a myth. Mastiffs don't like to run that much. Believe me. Give them a good comfy couch and permission to get up on it and a happy dog you will have. Not that I condone letting your dog become a lazy oaf getting all fat on the couch, a good walk and park time is good exercise, but the idea that the bigger the dog the more room you need is crap. If anything, it's the other way around. Rant over.





supchaka said:


> Yeah it's all relevant to the activity level of the breed. I started out wanting an English mastiff but it has evolved to the cane corso now. I have time to figure it out still, I gotta wait till my English bulldog kicks the bucket and he's 8 so statistically speaking it won't be too long! Lol I sound like I'm wanting him to croak, but that's not the case  He is not friendly to strangers or new animals whatsoever so bringing a new pet in isn't an option.


My Jack Russell x Chihuahua was small and needed lots and lots of room. He would break outta the yard and run to the park and do laps for 30 mins or so then come home.
My Big dogs have wanted to run around sometimes, but that lasts about 5 minutes lol.

Right now 2 dogs one 110 lbs ....lazy other 11 lbs hyper as hell!!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

Any dog will tie you to home more but a large dog makes life a little more difficult getting out and around, unless you have a van of some sort. Posers who have their Danes and such with their heads out the car window should have a stop sign laid upside their heads, IMO,  (see? Happy Duchie) My last Mastiff wasn't as good with new people and pets either. Know how that feels.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Any dog will tie you to home more but a large dog makes life a little more difficult getting out and around, unless you have a van of some sort. Posers who have their Danes and such with their heads out the car window should have a stop sign laid upside their heads, IMO,  (see? Happy Duchie) My last Mastiff wasn't as good with new people and pets either. Know how that feels.


My Blue nose x Amer Bully loves new ppl and dogs and obeys me.

The lil Schweeny is a PITA!!
She chases kids cars gods...you name it. If she was big and a real threat I would have been in trouble by now.

I cant even take her in the front yard without a leash.
My big boy goes out in the yard and does his business and the neighbors are all intimidated (good boy!) and he doesnt even care about them, as they cross the street to pass...


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2012)

You just reminded me, last weekend we were out front and my neighbors Great Dane got out. They weren't home and my son knows the dog a little so he corralled him back towards the house to put him away. As I got closer I realized the gate was closed and was like hmm odd. Just as the dog walked up, slowly stood up on the gate and pulled himself up and over in one fluid movement without so much as a hop. I lol'd and was like well so much for our 6' fences! Hope he doesn't come into my yard to visit my bulldog!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You just reminded me, last weekend we were out front and my neighbors Great Dane got out. They weren't home and my son knows the dog a little so he corralled him back towards the house to put him away. As I got closer I realized the gate was closed and was like hmm odd. Just as the dog walked up, slowly stood up on the gate and pulled himself up and over in one fluid movement without so much as a hop. I lol'd and was like well so much for our 6' fences! Hope he doesn't come into my yard to visit my bulldog!


Wow up and over the fence!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2012)

More Amsterdam graffiti. It was so cool walking these streets in the wee hours. 








[video=youtube;lZeysP-pGME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZeysP-pGME[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

Early dance music...Snap and others made dance Trance etc what it is today!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2012)

@DST.....one for you mate, answers needed................. https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/591037-breeders-boutique.html


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 2, 2012)

Yo, new pics. Getting bushy...preflowers are allover but can't determine which are male and female just yet. Another few days to a week maybe. Haven't switched to 12/12 yet. Hoping I can ditch the males and transplant 1 more time to 5 gallon containers to flower the remaining girls that are left.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah I cant focus my camera very well apparently. This is what I just tried, its uhh fruity chronic. Pretty good, nice flavor, mostly in the head.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

Cheers Saer,

I wanted an Alsation, but my wife said i would need to be walking it shit loads and it wouldn't be fair in our apartment.....her family has one in SA, but she wants a border collie when we eventuially get a dog...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Cheers Saer,
> 
> I wanted an Alsation, but my wife said i would need to be walking it shit loads and it wouldn't be fair in our apartment.....her family has one in SA, but she wants a border collie when we eventuially get a dog...


Border Collies need GIGANTIC amounts of exercise.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 3, 2012)

fuck 2:15 here in Ca. Late night porn








[video=youtube;UEs2CEVwMRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEs2CEVwMRQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Border Collies need GIGANTIC amounts of exercise.


Yup, Border collies (same as the springer/cocker spaniel that i one day want) are like an amped up meth-head...you can walk em for 10 miles then play with a ball in the park for an hour then walk home and the first thing that happens when you get through the door is they wanna go straight back out again, they just dont seem to tire for anything and always want to play/go out etc


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

That's why the boss said we'll get one when we are down in SA. Then it can run around a garden all day long. If there was a bad storm at night her Border collie, Golem use to run around the house at night round all the kids rooms making sure everyone was cool. I am totally down for having a dog like that!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice Cali, I think you would probably enjoy going through my CD collection. I use to be into Master P before he went a bit kind of......well not too interesting. Loved the old school stuff with In a Minute Records, and when King George, EA-ski, Chill Powdah etc were doing stuff with him. I think he got a bit too big. Anyway, the Rich.
[youtube]S37hHe7bK0w[/youtube]


209 Cali closet grower said:


> fuck 2:15 here in Ca. Late night porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 3, 2012)

morning 6er's, i uh got to the root of my problem!Pretty kool root ball i thought! cali i love late night porn whodini used to say the freaks come out at night and thats fine by me lol! Hey guys here's a quick question for ya's all. Of all the clubbers and there last 5-10 years of puffing what was the strongest indica strain(thats still available) that youve either grown or smoked or both?Thankyou for your input ahead of time of course!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

Although I didn't overly enjoy it, Herijauna was/is a strain that straight up sent you to sleep.

One of the nicest Afghani's I ever had was actually from Barneys shock but when it was only one little shop selling breakfasts and weed.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Although I didn't overly enjoy it, Herijauna was/is a strain that straight up sent you to sleep.


I totally agree, but it makes a nice breeder for increasing the potency of a strain.

about collies......high maintenance, and not the sharpest tack in the box. Go back to your original idea of an Alsation....much better breed....smart, loyal and a fierce protector.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 3, 2012)

man been hearing that word hirijauna! Can't wait to try Southern charm from BB soon, with jake blues and hirijauna in this strain!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks guys. up again to start the day. Might have to stop smoking for a new job? As I'm still on underemployment still. edd say they will pay for my class A drivers license for free too? I have clean pee, but might try to do this on my own???will see


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

Any additional skills any employer is willing to instill into you are worth their weight in gold. Do the right things Cali, get the job then do yer thing.

Found a new restaraunt to go to last night when we where out on a walk. Decided we'll try it tonight. Just checked on internet and it's closed Mon/Tues when the wife is off work, doh!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 3, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> thanks guys. up again to start the day. Might have to stop smoking for a new job? As I'm still on underemployment still. edd say they will pay for my class A drivers license for free too? I have clean pee, but might try to do this on my own???will see


As long as you have enough time to get it through your system! Burn some calories and drink plenty of water. 



DST said:


> Any additional skills any employer is willing to instill into you are worth their weight in gold. Do the right things Cali, get the job then do yer thing.
> 
> Found a new restaraunt to go to last night when we where out on a walk. Decided we'll try it tonight. Just checked on internet and it's closed Mon/Tues when the wife is off work, doh!


aint that somthin? lol


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2012)

Drink, flush, drink, flush and make sure you have a full belly. THC and such stores in your fat and if you're hungry your body will draw from that. Have a good meal before you go. I drove truck for a number of years and have done that test a few times. Always got the job afterward. I also did those cocktails as well but I'm not so sure that's what saved my ass. Good luck Cali. That's not a cheap license to get on your own.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys, need you to send some positive thoughts & prayers up to my mom in Alaska.
She's back in the hospital, and it's not looking good at all.
They CT scanned her lungs to see how much fluid is in them for vacuum-sucking it out, when they discovered a bad problem with the capilaries in one of the lungs.
The details on my end are sketchy, as it was relayed to me by my sister who talked with my dad about it via phone.
But the doctor in charge of her case has said that removing the fluid from the one lung will not do any good, as that lung is dead/non-functioning, and was asking my dad what he wanted to do about my mom's living will stating her wish to not have "extreme measures" taken to keep her alive .
He said she was not likely to recover from this one, and it may be days or weeks before she passes, even after removing the fluid from her functioning lung.
Will be talking with my dad in a bit to find out what's going on.
In the mean time, , let's send some 600 mojo her way to help out.
Thanks


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey guys, need you to send some positive thoughts & prayers up to my mom in Alaska.
> She's back in the hospital, and it's not looking good at all.
> They CT scanned her lungs to see how much fluid is in them for vacuum-sucking it out, when they discovered a bad problem with the capilaries in one of the lungs.
> The details on my end are sketchy, as it was relayed to me by my sister who talked with my dad about it via phone.
> ...


Man just keep your head up doubie!!!!!! Sorry to hear about your mom. Will give here some mojo for sure!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

Good vibes to your Mum and family Doobie. Stay strong bru! Peace, DST


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 3, 2012)

ah man doobie i hate hearing news like this.....i am sending positive energy and thoughts your way hope mom gets better my man.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 3, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Drink, flush, drink, flush and make sure you have a full belly. THC and such stores in your fat and if you're hungry your body will draw from that. Have a good meal before you go. I drove truck for a number of years and have done that test a few times. Always got the job afterward. I also did those cocktails as well but I'm not so sure that's what saved my ass. Good luck Cali. That's not a cheap license to get on your own.


thanks for the help Duchieman. If I go throw with it, it will be about a month to start. I thought I had to go talk with my work counselor today but it's tomorrow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Going to be a rough few days as things unfold.
She just turned 86 last week.
Hoping she makes it through Christmas (and beyond).
Anyways, much thanks, guys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2012)

Before I forget to add my lousy 2-cents...
Duchie:

That is a cute "little" doggy!!
I hope we get to see him grow up into the jumbotron, moose-sized lap-crusher with lots of pics.
And that new camera is killing it!
Wow!
I know we only get to see crappy internet versions of the originals, but the quality is a quantum leap beyond the norm, and I can only imagine what a full-sized RAW image taken with it looks like.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Prayers for your mom are being said now Doob. And prayers for you and your family as well.

Let us know if there is anything else we can do.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> man been hearing that word hirijauna! Can't wait to try Southern charm from BB soon, with jake blues and hirijauna in this strain!!!


I have 3 Heri seeds popped, and they are doin well. I hope for at least one girl!!
Pics later of the lil seedlings


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey guys, need you to send some positive thoughts & prayers up to my mom in Alaska.
> She's back in the hospital, and it's not looking good at all.
> They CT scanned her lungs to see how much fluid is in them for vacuum-sucking it out, when they discovered a bad problem with the capilaries in one of the lungs.
> The details on my end are sketchy, as it was relayed to me by my sister who talked with my dad about it via phone.
> ...


Doob sorry to hear the news.
I hope she doesnt suffer, and hope that you are ok as well.
We love ya Doob!!
Positive thoughts are out for your mom, you and the whole family!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2012)

have to disagree cof.. whilst they are high maintenance border collies are regarded as the most intelligent dogs in the world.
a quick google search "most intelligent dogs" will confirm.

was fortunate enough to have a collie and an Alsatian and a south african boerboel.. all of which are incredible breeds.



curious old fart said:


> about collies......high maintenance, and not the sharpest tack in the box.
> 
> cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey guys, need you to send some positive thoughts & prayers up to my mom in Alaska.
> She's back in the hospital, and it's not looking good at all.
> They CT scanned her lungs to see how much fluid is in them for vacuum-sucking it out, when they discovered a bad problem with the capilaries in one of the lungs.
> The details on my end are sketchy, as it was relayed to me by my sister who talked with my dad about it via phone.
> ...


Lets make the doctor wrong, and overpower that lung with the power of 600. Keep a positive mental attitude, Doob. All the best from my corner of the planet.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2012)

Doobie, that is very kind of you to take the time to say that with all that's going on with your mom and your family again. Thank you. 

As before, we're all thinking of you and your family here at Duchies house. It's easy to forget about yourself in times like this so don't forget to take care of yourself too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks again, guys 
She's still alive, and that's what I'm going to concentrate on.
Still waiting to hear from my dad, but should be soon.

A quick hempy update:
All is going great!
Very impressed with the growth since transplanting to the hempy bucket, and it's only been 4 or 5 days now, so the roots haven't even hit the water reservoir down below them.
I'm feeding every day with one flushing of nutes (Fox Farm Tiger Bloom, CalMag, and Sweet Berry).
I pour in 1/2-gallon (2L) and then suck up the over flow with a turkey baster (getting a 1.5-gallon wet/dry shop-vac today to make quick work of the removal).
I fed her this morning at 7-am (was running late on the feeding by several hours), and only recovered 5-cups of overflow this time (1.25L), so everything is looking good so far.
Looks like she grew about an inch over night, but not in a totally stretchy way.
Very easy to train using a screen vs. LST.
Night & day.
If I can maintain the plan't health, it's looking to be a good one.

Will check back in later to say "howdy".
Thanks again for the well-wishes, she's going to need it, and so is my dad if she ends up not making it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks again, guys
> She's still alive, and that's what I'm going to concentrate on.
> Still waiting to hear from my dad, but should be soon.
> 
> ...


I was/am considering the same approach with a new shopvac. I dont water water sitting around and bringing in bugs/mold


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2012)

$20 at WallyWorld for a 1.5-gallon wet/dry.

$30 at Lowe's for a 2.5-gallon wet/dry 






Those are the two I'm thinking of for my restricted needs & space, and budget.
But they only have 4-ft long hoses.
$55 at Wally's will get you a prettier version of the 2.5-gallon wet/dry, but with extra nozzles, wheels, and a 7-ft long hose.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> $20 at WallyWorld for a 1.5-gallon wet/dry.
> 
> $30 at Lowe's for a 2.5-gallon wet/dry
> 
> ...


Thanx, I need it as well for my flowering tent since I use a 4x4 flood for runoff, and now its time for flushing!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 3, 2012)

Some pic of the garden for the pleasure of the 600












Have a great monday everybody.
Got some breeding going on as well
thinking of trying Vortex x Sensi Star
what do ya'll think?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

I took down one of the Tahoes today to start drying, and the rest in a week or so.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 3, 2012)

^^
Dank x dank sould = dank, i guess lol.

Checked the beans this morning and they are a crackin  I just need to get some soil together to start them in, all I have on hand is supersoil. No progress on the cabs yet, but i did order one of these 8x6x6 ducting conectors.... 





Going with two cabs alternating light scheduls, one 600 in each 4x4x5 cab.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2012)

Hemlocks a busy boy and whodats out of the gate! 

Received my Sea Crop today. I think I'ma gonna have me some happy plants. Here's some product info if anyone is interested. http://sea-crop.com/index.htm


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Going with two cabs alternating light scheduls, one 600 in each 4x4x5 cab.


Good idea. You getting a ditigal timer so the electricity doesn't drop or spike exactly every 12 hours?


----------



## errb (Dec 3, 2012)

ok ok, so i didn't get back in time to post up some pictures. so here they are. let me know what you guys think..



enjoy.

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

I think they are pretty. Little early for the yellowing, is that normal for you?

I'm stoked cuz I looked in the closet today real close and some of the buds are beginning their second growth spirt... got some new growth coming out the buds. I'm excited for the next couple weeks.


----------



## errb (Dec 3, 2012)

hey jig, as per the yellowing. I had a ph issue about a week ago. fixed it and flushed em out. added more N to the mix as well to get them back to life. they seem to be liking what i have been giving them. going to slow down with the N soon and continue with my regular nute schedule. buds looks delicious and smell oh so sweet!! lol 

E.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Good idea. You getting a ditigal timer so the electricity doesn't drop or spike exactly every 12 hours?


I was going to try and sync two timers but your idea sounds better... can you point me in the right direction?...?.?>


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't have first hand experience, but my searching found these. I think it's the exact same product. Might want to read up on it a bit before buying. Looks like the ticket though. And thinking about it, unless the thing is worth $1,000 it won't PERFECTLY change over the power, seamless like. I'm sure this would be as close as you could get though. I don't know how hard those folks look for 12 hour patterns.

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Coralife-05150-Power-Center/dp/B000256ENU

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753204&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I was going to try and sync two timers but your idea sounds better... can you point me in the right direction?...?.?>


 I think I know what he means and I could probably do this too, just for that extra step. I have one digital timer and one analogue. The digital I can set day by day and to the minute, so if I had a second one and took the time, you can set them up to power up and down at various times and gaps.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2012)

That second one with the digital timer looks good. I'm curious about the day and night outlets. Are they switched by the timer? If so, that would be very cool.

Edit. I just reread that and it does! Jig, I think you just saved me a lot of hassle and totally cleaned up my set up. Thanks for that link. I just have to find it where I am. Fingers crossed.

Edit 2. lol, Just saw it's a Canuck site and 3 stores close by. Too funny.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2012)

I've got a mechanical clock version of one of those, and even that one works great.
Digital would be sweet.
Would be nice if there was a single-unit timer than controlled multiple outlets so that they could be set individually or together, or to assign outlets to switch on & off simultaneously to minimize noticeable power spikes.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

Is`nt that what thos "flip-flop controllers" everyone is always on about do? I may be wrong lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought I had it figured out then doobs last post confused the shit out of me lol. That socond one looks like what I need. 
Flip flops are more for running two lights on one ballast, I think... Say you have two flower rooms, one will shut down and the other will turn on using the same ballasts room 1 was using. So your running 10 lights on 5 ballasts but only five lights on at one time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2012)

About flip-flop controllers:*
http://www.horticontrol.com/howitworks.html

http://www.horticontrol.com/store.html
*


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 3, 2012)

So, I dragged the Black Widow plant in my last post that I photoed under HPS from it's habitat. I say habitat because it's a monster.

My intention with this run was to keep plants small and to just run some testers basically. So much for that. Yay hybrid vigor.







And a close up:







Another closeup:







Similarly frosty. Most of them are about as frosty as the above, the one I linked earlier is the frostiest of all of them at this point. We will see how it develops.

Also I should include an interesting picture of some root development. When I pulled it up I didn't expect to see this:








And one last phenotype, similarly frosty, a little squatter. There seem to be two main expressions, one bushier and squatter and the other taller and a bit less bushy (except for the one I posted above which is quite remarkably bushy and tall).


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> have to disagree cof.. whilst they are high maintenance border collies are regarded as the most intelligent dogs in the world.
> a quick google search "most intelligent dogs" will confirm.
> 
> was fortunate enough to have a collie and an Alsatian and a south african boerboel.. all of which are incredible breeds.


I agree with you about Border Collies-the word border didn't compute and I was reading it as collie-without the border. Different strain....and not too bright.


cof


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 3, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey guys, need you to send some positive thoughts & prayers up to my mom in Alaska.
> She's back in the hospital, and it's not looking good at all.
> They CT scanned her lungs to see how much fluid is in them for vacuum-sucking it out, when they discovered a bad problem with the capilaries in one of the lungs.
> The details on my end are sketchy, as it was relayed to me by my sister who talked with my dad about it via phone.
> ...


Mojo being sent.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2012)

Saw something called a flipbox once.. Don't know much about it quality wise.

The original Powerbox&#8482; FLIPBOX® is an individual light switching module that allows an individual ballast to run two separate lights - one at a time - by switching back and forth between each light, at a user-specified interval. Flipboxes® have lots of possibilities and save lots of money, when compared to buying new digital ballasts.



http://www.powerboxinc.com/flipbox.html




DoobieBrother said:


> About flip-flop controllers:*
> http://www.horticontrol.com/howitworks.html
> 
> http://www.horticontrol.com/store.html
> *


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2012)

morning sixers this tune is for you>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

[video=youtube_share;8Uee_mcxvrw]http://youtu.be/8Uee_mcxvrw[/video]


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Saw something called a flipbox once.. Don't know much about it quality wise.
> 
> The original Powerbox&#8482; FLIPBOX® is an individual light switching module that allows an individual ballast to run two separate lights - one at a time - by switching back and forth between each light, at a user-specified interval. Flipboxes® have lots of possibilities and save lots of money, when compared to buying new digital ballasts.
> 
> ...


They can save money, but not on ballasts. Just means you have to replace them quicker. The way I can see them saving you is on AC and possibly heating but I'm not sure how much that would add up to, if much of anything.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Dec 4, 2012)

I hope I didnt miss anything too juicy


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 4, 2012)

It's nothing to do with saving money. I think you need to read the rest of the posts below, they were talking about switching lamps in flip flop style. This box allows you to run the ballast constantly and switch between lamps.

Obviously the ballast will be running 24 so will have a shorter lifespan but I do not see it being any less economical than running two different ballasts at 12 each. In fact it's cheaper because it means you can run two lamps non simultaneously without having to buy two different ballasts or switch them over manually

From what I understood they were looking to minimise switching footprints which this seems to do.






OGEvilgenius said:


> They can save money, but not on ballasts. Just means you have to replace them quicker. The way I can see them saving you is on AC and possibly heating but I'm not sure how much that would add up to, if much of anything.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

The =key is not sucking a ton of power for exactly 12 hours a day, which could seem suspicious by local power companies. Both products seem to do the same thing in this regard. One uses a single ballast, the other uses two ballasts. This would be a big factor to someone who didn't have a surplus of ballasts laying around.

Unrelated, my plants are stinking more and more each day. It's so insane, I really wish I could give you guys a wiff.

Happy Tuesday you lot.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> The =key is not sucking .


that is definitely the key to life 

and this is some dog veggin out.






and it's cousin the Blue Pit, or one of them....





more of her and her sisters on the breeding showcase.

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes. Sucking, sucks! Unless you're an exhaust fan. Then it would suck not to suck. 

Notice.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 4, 2012)

Dark green cannabis leaves get me excited jig nice plants although i cant understand the blue pit name...lol dont resemble anything blue or pit to me lol!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 4, 2012)

good morning 600w crew. Never get high with your weed and get gas in the old skool ride!

pulled a stonier move last night! Was$ putting gas in last night in my 68 Chevy Caprice. After about $10 in gas I see a pool of water under my car(gas)?? Well it was dark and I ''though'' I put the gas-hose in the hole? Well I didn't  Went to tell the store guy what I did, but he had a line of people too. So I just jumped back in my ride and floored it out of there on E, lol. I have been driving for 20 years, and that was the first!


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a cross of Deep Blue and DOG Kush. Deep Blues get's its name from one of the strains that was used in the cross (Livers, or what is referred to as "Blues" in the UK). I guess the Blue name comes from the fact there are blue tinges in the leaves. It could have been called Blue Dog, but since that means nothing, I thought Blue Pit (since a Pit is a type of dog, that's generally deemed to be reasonably hardy) would be a fitting description.....

Oh, and I am DST, not Jig, lol.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dark green cannabis leaves get me excited jig nice plants although i cant understand the blue pit name...lol dont resemble anything blue or pit to me lol!





209 Cali closet grower said:


> good morning 600w crew. Never get high with your weed and get gas in the old skool ride!
> 
> pulled a stonier move last night! Was$ putting gas in last night in my 68 Chevy Caprice. After about $10 in gas I see a pool of water under my car(gas)?? Well it was dark and I ''though'' I put the gas-hose in the hole? Well I didn't  Went to tell the store guy what I did, but he had a line of people too. So I just jumped back in my ride and floored it out of there on E, lol. I have been driving for 20 years, and that was the first!


Too funny!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> good morning 600w crew. Never get high with your weed and get gas in the old skool ride!
> 
> pulled a stonier move last night! Was$ putting gas in last night in my 68 Chevy Caprice. After about $10 in gas I see a pool of water under my car(gas)?? Well it was dark and I ''though'' I put the gas-hose in the hole? Well I didn't  Went to tell the store guy what I did, but he had a line of people too. So I just jumped back in my ride and floored it out of there on E, lol. I have been driving for 20 years, and that was the first!


Lol, $10 wasn't gonna get you far in a car like that. funny story though!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 4, 2012)

6 week update managed to burn a few tips in the past week, but never had them so green this far into flowering  only wish the cold hadnt stunted them


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking grand AM.


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2012)

what strains are they AM?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 4, 2012)

cheers dst, good to get some good feedback from a grower of ur talents.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> what strains are they AM?


in the scrog there are 4 2toke a qq which is pic 6 and a pk pic 7. the backs of the qq's leaves are all purple but vivid green on top. at the side i have 2 more pks but there not really pictured had them out the tent for feeding.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

Seriously nice looking plants AM.

And DST is indeed DST, and I am jig. My leaves aren't quite that pretty of a green.... in fact, you guys should see the mess of leaves developing in my closet. The 1000w is really getting to the leaves 6" and less from the bulb. Looking kinda nasty, but Oh So GOOD at the same time. Kinda like the stink they are putting off.... a bit too strong for comfort, but what a good sign of things to come.

My dogs are looking great, and the Bananas are starting to mature.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> good morning 600w crew. Never get high with your weed and get gas in the old skool ride!


Lol 209. I did that way back in the day. I used to have a 76 Malibu Classic (a chevelle really) that had the old gas tank with gaps around it. Slotted it right through the gap and propped the handle on. I gave it $15... which back then was around 14 gallons. So I think I win for the larger puddle. I was to embarrased to go in, I just drove away with a few honks to let them know there was a major gas leak in the lot.

I've run out of gas two or three times as well, but that's a different story.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 4, 2012)

i was simply responding to your one pic of blue pit at the time it was maybe a few posts back now its a page or two back. I wasnt refering to dst at all, i should have replied with your origional post jig. My mind was on blue pits the dog breed not cannabis lol. Sorry for the confusion i guess.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Seriously nice looking plants AM.
> 
> And DST is indeed DST, and I am jig. My leaves aren't quite that pretty of a green.... in fact, you guys should see the mess of leaves developing in my closet. The 1000w is really getting to the leaves 6" and less from the bulb. Looking kinda nasty, but Oh So GOOD at the same time. Kinda like the stink they are putting off.... a bit too strong for comfort, but what a good sign of things to come.
> 
> ...


We need to meet up at Chakas for a smoke session sir jig!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 4, 2012)

cheers jig, id expect a few burnt leaves on your setup with the 1000 so close. but your buds speak for them selves always looking nice!!

just read back, and would like to wish doobie and his family all the best. best wishes mate.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 4, 2012)

Picture time!! 

In week 6 now, it wont be long and I'll be chopping. It's getting pretty rank down there now, my filter is barely working, still letting a little smell through but not bad compared to what it's like in the room.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 4, 2012)

looking real good stump, what strain is it?? looks real frosty.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 4, 2012)

AK47 and Purple Marty. The purple marty is the real tall lanky plany with all the frosty nugs.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have read reviews, but was wondring if any 6'ers have tried this Blue Mountain Organics SPT..Super plant tonic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Plant-Tonic-Organic-Fertilizer-Enhancer-by-BMO-/260918774684?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3cbff88b9c


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> good morning 600w crew. Never get high with your weed and get gas in the old skool ride!
> 
> pulled a stonier move last night! Was$ putting gas in last night in my 68 Chevy Caprice. After about $10 in gas I see a pool of water under my car(gas)?? Well it was dark and I ''though'' I put the gas-hose in the hole? Well I didn't  Went to tell the store guy what I did, but he had a line of people too. So I just jumped back in my ride and floored it out of there on E, lol. I have been driving for 20 years, and that was the first!


Needed hair around the hole I guess!
Lol, old joke I know but it fit the situation.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

Crispy leaves, and frosty buds. Funny how the grass is always greener... I like my buds, but I wish they looked like yours stumpjumper.

Mostly Dog that's pictured. There's some banana in there too if you know what you are looking for. Everything is 5.5 weeks into 12/12.

View attachment 2430704View attachment 2430705View attachment 2430706View attachment 2430707


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2012)

my oh my, some beautiful pics goin around


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Obviously the ballast will be running 24 so will have a shorter lifespan but I do not see it being any less economical than running two different ballasts at 12 each. In fact it's cheaper because it means you can run two lamps non simultaneously without having to buy two different ballasts or switch them over manually


I did read it my friend. You don't save money on ballasts.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have read reviews, but was wondring if any 6'ers have tried this Blue Mountain Organics SPT..Super plant tonic
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Plant-Tonic-Organic-Fertilizer-Enhancer-by-BMO-/260918774684?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3cbff88b9c


It's got some good stuff in it, but it's too expensive IMO.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's got some good stuff in it, but it's too expensive IMO.


Only $8 plus shipping.
Is there a cheaper source you know of?
I have never made tea, and the ingredients in the lists ppl post have ingredients I cant find.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 4, 2012)

dont worry too much about all the ingredients bass. As long as you have some compost, preferably wormcastings, and molasses for sugar then you're good. Kelp is a definite plus and the others are just extras. Go with what you got man.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh that's right, I completely forgot that buying two ballasts costs exactly the same price as buying 1. My bad.





OGEvilgenius said:


> I did read it my friend. You don't save money on ballasts.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 4, 2012)

I was under time pressure the last grow and didn't scrog. Buds were falling every where. I am back and loving it. It is much easier in my tent, I only have access on two sides.


Lamb's Breath on the left, Grape Ape on the right pretty close to 12/12 time.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Only $8 plus shipping.
> Is there a cheaper source you know of?
> I have never made tea, and the ingredients in the lists ppl post have ingredients I cant find.


Well, if you check out how much the bottle makes - it's not a whole hell of a lot. Hence my comment on the price. I'd go through it in about a week and my garden isn't gigantic by any means. Most of the stuff listed can be found online as well, for significantly cheaper. 

Even just molasses and EWC and you can brew up a pretty good tea. You can order some of the other stuff really cheaply. The way I figure it if you spent 100 bucks (maybe 200) you'd probably have enough to last you years. 

Just EWC + Molasses can brew a pretty good tea though. Cheap too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Oh that's right, I completely forgot that buying two ballasts costs exactly the same price as buying 1. My bad.


I already explained why. You burn your ballast out 2x as quick. So yeah, you only have 1 ballast. It lasts half as long and now you also have a greater fire hazard. Not to mention the flip doesn't cost nothing. 

The way flips can save you is on heating/cooling, but even then it's pretty debatable I'd imagine.

They're not a great invention and power companies look for high bills more than they look for power spikes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

thrips  snow outside and i have bloody thrips.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> dont worry too much about all the ingredients bass. As long as you have some compost, preferably wormcastings, and molasses for sugar then you're good. Kelp is a definite plus and the others are just extras. Go with what you got man.





OGEvilgenius said:


> Well, if you check out how much the bottle makes - it's not a whole hell of a lot. Hence my comment on the price. I'd go through it in about a week and my garden isn't gigantic by any means. Most of the stuff listed can be found online as well, for significantly cheaper.
> 
> Even just molasses and EWC and you can brew up a pretty good tea. You can order some of the other stuff really cheaply. The way I figure it if you spent 100 bucks (maybe 200) you'd probably have enough to last you years.
> 
> Just EWC + Molasses can brew a pretty good tea though. Cheap too.


I just have low root mass and want a cheap way to help them

If ewc and black strap is the key Ill go with that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.rootnaturally.com/store/14-kelp-meal

They seem to have good stuff here with free shipping

Should I get the kelp the ewc, and the azomite?

I can get the molasses at any grocery store


----------



## errb (Dec 4, 2012)

omg all the frosty pron rolling around the 600 is such a great sight! hope all is well everyone. off to get my xmas tree.

E.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 4, 2012)

Phycosis week 8-9 

http://i46.tinypic.com/23vgn7s.jpg


----------



## duchieman (Dec 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> http://www.rootnaturally.com/store/14-kelp-meal
> 
> They seem to have good stuff here with free shipping
> 
> ...


I just read quick about Azomite and while it might be a good product, I don't see it's use in teas. I'd apply that normally, whether that's through feeding or amending, but the kelp for sure. The EWC's are your micros, the blackstrap it's food, and kelp is full of great hormones that will help those roots. I'd also apply that kelp through foliar feed (through veg of course). You'll love it. Make sure your molasses is unsulfured Blackstrap.

But then again, those trace minerals will probably help the microbes populate. Can't see it hurting.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> http://www.rootnaturally.com/store/14-kelp-meal
> 
> They seem to have good stuff here with free shipping
> 
> ...


Kelp is good shit. Mix it up! The prices there look reasonable.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I just read quick about Azomite and while it might be a good product, I don't see it's use in teas. I'd apply that normally, whether that's through feeding or amending, but the kelp for sure. The EWC's are your micros, the blackstrap it's food, and kelp is full of great hormones that will help those roots. I'd also apply that kelp through foliar feed (through veg of course). You'll love it. Make sure your molasses is unsulfured Blackstrap.


What he said.

Azomite - toss it into your mix in the beginning. You can add it to your feeding schedule as well. But it contains salts and such so I think it would be counterproductive in a tea - but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 4, 2012)

Its just that less than 1% of azomite is water soluble. Best mixed into the soil.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

thanx guys for the help


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.wormfancy.com/p/contact-wormfancy.html
This place isnt too far from me...
Maybe I can also find a local source of the kelp.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

No worries chap.


VTMi'kmaq said:


> i was simply responding to your one pic of blue pit at the time it was maybe a few posts back now its a page or two back. I wasnt refering to dst at all, i should have replied with your origional post jig. My mind was on blue pits the dog breed not cannabis lol. Sorry for the confusion i guess.


Hey peeps, spare a minute and send some love to my wifes Grandmother who passed away last night. After surviving the famine in The Netherlands during and after the war, they decided to move to South Africa. Her and her husband had a great life and created an extended family of amazing caring people. She was 98. RIP Granny.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

DST said:


> No worries chap.
> 
> 
> Hey peeps, spare a minute and send some love to my wifes Grandmother who passed away last night. After surviving the famine in The Netherlands during and after the war, they decided to move to South Africa. Her and her husband had a great life and created an extended family of amazing caring people. She was 98. RIP Granny.


Our thoughts go out to you and your family mate. Also celebrate her life, not mourn her passing!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 5, 2012)

my thoughts go out to your family at this tough time best wishes pal.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 5, 2012)

What a life she must have had. Best wishes to Mrs. D and her family.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2012)

RIP Granny

Much Love to DST and Family


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 5, 2012)

My heart goes out to Mrs. D and her family.
She must have had quite the storied life, and seen so many changes in the world.


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2012)

much respect>>>>this is what matters>>>" Her and her husband had a *great life and created an extended family of amazing caring people*. She was 98. RIP Granny"
bless all.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Our thoughts go out to you and your family mate. Also celebrate her life, not mourn her passing!


I totally agree. Look at her legacy.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 5, 2012)

DST said:


> No worries chap.
> 
> 
> Hey peeps, spare a minute and send some love to my wifes Grandmother who passed away last night. After surviving the famine in The Netherlands during and after the war, they decided to move to South Africa. Her and her husband had a great life and created an extended family of amazing caring people. She was 98. RIP Granny.


 Sorry to here DST. Wish you and your wife well.

Man-to live 98 years, is something!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 5, 2012)

DST said:


> No worries chap.
> 
> 
> Hey peeps, spare a minute and send some love to my wifes Grandmother who passed away last night. After surviving the famine in The Netherlands during and after the war, they decided to move to South Africa. Her and her husband had a great life and created an extended family of amazing caring people. She was 98. RIP Granny.


My greatest condolences to you and your wife DST,

~C That Cat?


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry about your loss DST , 
98 you say , she must have lived one hell of a life. R.I.p 

Sending good vibes and well wishes your way bro


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

98 an incredible age, namaste!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2012)

98 sure is a long life! She experienced so much in a single lifetime, and thats amazing!
I send Mrs DST DST and the whole family my positive thoughts, and may Granny be in peace now as well.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

cheers peeps, may the ganja gods bring you all much stickyness.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 5, 2012)

I just got off the phone with my dad, and my mom passed away an hour ago.
I'm going to lay low for a bit, and will be heading up to Alaska to be with my dad & sister in probably a day or two, to help my sister take care of things.
I'll be lurking and will let you know how things are going periodically.
Just wanted to say I love you all out there, and hope whatever in life is ailing you or getting you down eases up on you.
We all deserve a bit of a break from it.
Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

My heart is hurting today for your family doobie. Prayers with you all.

It's nice to think of your mom having a chat with grandma DST about how nice it is where they are now, and about how their sweet relatives think so much about them.

Prayers for your family (in-law) too D.

EDIT: Everyone should call their parents or grandparents today if you still got them. Tell em you love em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

Peace Doobie.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear doobie,our love is with you
Stay well

~C That Cat?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

DST said:


> No worries chap.
> 
> 
> Hey peeps, spare a minute and send some love to my wifes Grandmother who passed away last night. After surviving the famine in The Netherlands during and after the war, they decided to move to South Africa. Her and her husband had a great life and created an extended family of amazing caring people. She was 98. RIP Granny.


My Condolences.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the Dogs are wagging their little tails holy shit 


Also this is the shit lol Cartoon Networks doing big thangs with the classic cartoons commercials
[video=youtube;F9Cwxes1qo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Cwxes1qo4[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

Thoughts are with you and your family, Doobie!!


DoobieBrother said:


> I just got off the phone with my dad, and my mom passed away an hour ago.
> I'm going to lay low for a bit, and will be heading up to Alaska to be with my dad & sister in probably a day or two, to help my sister take care of things.
> I'll be lurking and will let you know how things are going periodically.
> Just wanted to say I love you all out there, and hope whatever in life is ailing you or getting you down eases up on you.
> ...


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

Some pics of the Blue Pit for the 6double.
































Pregnant DOG regular bx2





















Headband hash/ice











Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2012)

My thoughts are with you both doobie and mrs D.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just got off the phone with my dad, and my mom passed away an hour ago.
> I'm going to lay low for a bit, and will be heading up to Alaska to be with my dad & sister in probably a day or two, to help my sister take care of things.
> I'll be lurking and will let you know how things are going periodically.
> Just wanted to say I love you all out there, and hope whatever in life is ailing you or getting you down eases up on you.
> ...


Sorry for your loss D. 98 is a good long run at it. 
Be well Doobie. And remember she still sends love from above.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Doobie, sorry for your loss, but she suffers no more and that is something to be grateful for.
I hope the best for you on your trip my friend!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

They grow up so quick D. I remember when the pits were mere puppies, now they are starting to look mean.

Stressful morning around the house, but I feel lucky to be so blessed that a little stress is my biggest complaint.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 5, 2012)

Be well Doobie.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

Our thoughts go out to you and your family doobie, and as i said to DST earlier, celebrate her life, don`t mourn her passing


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2012)

Im sorry to hear bout peoples losses its sad when loved ones pass. >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for the kind words, really means a lot.
Just talked with my dad again, and being as it's Alaska, it's too late in the year for burials.
She's going to be buried up in Fairbanks, which is about 100 miles south of the Arctic Circle, but the ground is already frozen solid & deep.
So they'll be holding a memorial service for her at their church on Friday, and then a funeral memorial service when she's buried in March or April when the ground has thawed enough.
So I'm staying Oregon until then, unless something happens to my dad.
I've been crying off & on all day, but am getting a handle on it.
So is my dad. Well, he's putting on a good front, anyways. 
We had 7 or 8 years to "prepare" for this day, but it doesn't make it any easier.
But she doesn't have to struggle with any of it anymore.
Now is the time we work on getting over feeling sorry for ourselves.

Life.
Is.
Beautiful.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 5, 2012)

DST said:


> No worries chap.
> 
> 
> Hey peeps, spare a minute and send some love to my wifes Grandmother who passed away last night. After surviving the famine in The Netherlands during and after the war, they decided to move to South Africa. Her and her husband had a great life and created an extended family of amazing caring people. She was 98. RIP Granny.


Sounds like she had quite a life. RIP.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

We love you brother Doob.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just got off the phone with my dad, and my mom passed away an hour ago.
> I'm going to lay low for a bit, and will be heading up to Alaska to be with my dad & sister in probably a day or two, to help my sister take care of things.
> I'll be lurking and will let you know how things are going periodically.
> Just wanted to say I love you all out there, and hope whatever in life is ailing you or getting you down eases up on you.
> ...


Man, not the best day in club 600 today. My thoughts go out to you and yours. Try to remember the good times brother.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My heart is hurting today for your family doobie. Prayers with you all.
> 
> It's nice to think of your mom having a chat with grandma DST about how nice it is where they are now, and about how their sweet relatives think so much about them.
> 
> ...


Yup, they're probably discussing how impressive the gardening skills of this generation are!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Some pics of the Blue Pit for the 6double.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D whats in the last pic? yeah im a bonehead and have no damn clue what that is.........kinda threw me for a looop pic 1 killer green pic 2 killer green and so on then whammo what am i? lol. It seems the older i get the less tolerant the metal in my body is of the cold weather! Love it!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2012)

Whodat
I was looking at your recipe:

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering. 


My question is, what soil do you use??


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 5, 2012)

So im looking at jig and dst's vert tube's and im wondering if me and the wife could try that with out tube. What if any have the 6er's found is better worse about either method. I attached this reflector onto the tube to try and get it to throw the light downward. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

That's some hash I made.


VTMi'kmaq said:


> D whats in the last pic? yeah im a bonehead and have no damn clue what that is.........kinda threw me for a looop pic 1 killer green pic 2 killer green and so on then whammo what am i? lol. It seems the older i get the less tolerant the metal in my body is of the cold weather! Love it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 5, 2012)

DST said:


> That's some hash I made.


wow talk about translucent blonde! I'd never go back if i had something that sexy i'd bet.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

It will work, it's whether or not you are getting max reflection with that type of reflector. Will it create heat spots for example?
If it was me, I would double check the temp of the air exiting your fan into the filter. Some filters will not work effeciently with extremely warm air.
You can do vertical grow in a tent, but you would need a shelving system in there. Or you can grandstand pots and create a stadium type arrangment around a vertical light. 



VTMi'kmaq said:


> So im looking at jig and dst's vert tube's and im wondering if me and the wife could try that with out tube. What if any have the 6er's found is better worse about either method. I attached this reflector onto the tube to try and get it to throw the light downward. Let me know what ya think.View attachment 2432021View attachment 2432022View attachment 2432023


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 5, 2012)

Dave Brubeck died today, too:
(he's on the piano)

[video=youtube_share;faJE92phKzI]http://youtu.be/faJE92phKzI[/video]

*http://music.yahoo.com/blogs/stop-the-presses/world-mad-brubeck-dave-brubeck-1920-2012-180310597.html*


----------



## errb (Dec 5, 2012)

oh man oh man, well i guess late is better then never. much love to both DST n Doobie, I am sorry to hear about both of your losses. However, I am astonished by the love and support of this threads followers. I have never been a part of a forum that is this tightly knit. I for one don't know ANY of you at all, other then what I read and see. but when I do read these posts of heart wrenching moments I do feel sorrow and pain for those lost. the 600 is a family of high class individuals, and I am proud to be apart of it! 

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

Well said E. We are definitely a family in here.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Whodat
> I was looking at your recipe:
> 
> Veg mix-
> ...


Not my mix, I found it on das web... Worked great for me 

I used the #2 with both promix and ffof... But to be honest I loved the results of subs supersoil and another mix I found call vicks super soil.

&#8203;*LCs Soiless Mix #1:*

5 parts Canadian Spaghnam Peat or Coir or Pro-Moss
3 parts perlite
2 parts wormcastings or mushroom compost or home made compost
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
...Wal-Mart now sells worm castings.

Or, if you use Pro Mix, Sunshine Mix or Fox Farm mixes...
*
LC's Soiless Mix #2:*

6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up) / Fox Farm Ocean Forest or Light Warrior
2 parts perlite
2 parts earthworm castings
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as parts in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime.
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts".


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 5, 2012)

Worth noting for your tea - Liquid Karma is derived from kelp extract. Wouldn't putting kelp into your dry mix and LK into your tea be somewhat redundant? Maybe I'm missing something. Whodat?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 5, 2012)

errb said:


> oh man oh man, well i guess late is better then never. much love to both DST n Doobie, I am sorry to hear about both of your losses. However, I am astonished by the love and support of this threads followers. I have never been a part of a forum that is this tightly knit. I for one don't know ANY of you at all, other then what I read and see. but when I do read these posts of heart wrenching moments I do feel sorrow and pain for those lost. the 600 is a family of high class individuals, and I am proud to be apart of it!
> 
> E.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Dave Brubeck died today, too:
> (he's on the piano)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;faJE92phKzI]http://youtu.be/faJE92phKzI[/video]
> ...


it seems the ladies wanted a piano player....good sounds to chill.

you and your families are in my prayers.


cof


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 5, 2012)

Yo fellow 600 watters....just wanted to drop some veg photos @ day 40 on the mark. 2 Confirmed females and 4 uknowns. Going into 5 gallon containers after next watering. This club has been my inspiration 4 years in the making.....sure hope I don't disappoint 

Here's a picture over the canopy and a picture of my pride and joy of the batch...she's really bushy and beautiful. I've got 2 confirmed females as of today and I'm preparing to design a scrog net to go in the tent after the 5 gallon transplant. I plan to have 3-4 under the scrog net MAX. I really could max the tent out with just the 2 females I have now and bush it the hell out for another 2 weeks to fill the net up. Will keep ya posted fellas!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Worth noting for your tea - Liquid Karma is derived from kelp extract. Wouldn't putting kelp into your dry mix and LK into your tea be somewhat redundant? Maybe I'm missing something. Whodat?


I think the LQ has some other stuff in it. Im just sticking to the recipe.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2012)

Sexy plants jonny 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lil update.
50 out of the 53 seeds have cracked and developed a tap root. The 3 that didnt were all 3Ds', and the blue pit testers had the longest root out of all. 


​


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2012)

Things are getting ripe

Southern Charm day 55





bloom room


Blue Ripper? jtr/jb day 50


Dippy Ellsy day 55





note to self. Do not keep blooming males in an adjacent room with fans. you can see the results. I have hundreds of these seeds and I'm going to plant some to see what I've have.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Good Morning from a snow covered Amsterdam. Looks beautiful were I am. Not sure it'll be so nice outside of our estate in the city but at the moment it's still dark, quiet, and festivy (is that a word, lol). Yesterday was Sinterklas so we had a massive prossesion go through here with Sint and all his Zwatre Piets and a bajillion little kids screaming there heads off, lol.
Have a grooving day people.
DST


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Dippy Ellsy looks real nice cof!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Sexy plants jonny
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


can not wait to see what you get from them ?purp x spacebomb,them are champs for sure,and the smoke is an 2000 watt amp,full of red bull.
these came down at 60 days>>>>(?purp x spacebomb)






^^had a few like this one,just frost,no real bud/nug






^^and a few like this one,she was more (spacebomb)dom,with the added frost from (?purp)







^^now this one,hell yea,mix of both,oh so lime/candy smell

next in line is (MVK mix f2),i feel real good about these


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't see the pic bro.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 6, 2012)

chucked a thermometer in the tent 2 days ago, im averaging 16-17 degrees c daytime, and it dropped to 0.7 degrees last night. ive set the heater 1h on 1h off now see what happens tonight, may have to go 24/7 for the next couple weeks to finish them. my veggers look a real sorry state, gonna have to figure something out, considering stopping for a couple months but cant do with losing all my babies.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Greenhouse heater, pricey but not as bad as loosing everything.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 6, 2012)

what type would you suggest d???


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

I got one, it's a tropical 3000 or something like that. They are not pricey, they just suck juice. No way of putting your exhaust fans on intervals?


----------



## kev.au (Dec 6, 2012)

Chopped down 9 plants, 3 of them were runt clones I should have killed but oh well. Got 10oz dry which is my best final weight to date from a 600w hps(veg with a 600MH). Have 7 new plants in flower now that got veg'd for longer and are very healthy so I'm hoping to get close to 12oz if all goes to plan. 

I changed two things: I feed every time I water now, before I would feed every other watering plus I keep feeding veg nutes 1.5 weeks into flower before switching over to flower nutes.


Edit Grown in 100% coco.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 6, 2012)

i got 1 of these in there at the minute tie wraped to the hanging bars up top, i dont trust the tube heaters i got in there.

and your right the 1 i got is 2kw to run that 24/7 will cost me a pretty penny. i may have to do it to finish these..

i might just continue to veg under the 600 for the couple months knowing there gonna be a bit stuntted but then if they get to big i wont be able to flower them all out. decisions decisions.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck with the new grow kev. 

AM, I don't know your environment outside the grow space. But if you're drawing in air, heat the area you are drawing air into. Go bare bulb, vent from flower into veg area. I am sure with some modifications you'll have it chiefed right up.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 6, 2012)

i always run bare bulb and i am venting the exhuast to the veggers but its not enough mate. i have the exhaust come on at 3 hour intervals for 15 mins in the night just to exchange the air. i done that so its not drawing the cold air in all the time. it would be inefficent for me to heat the space outside the tent mate. its in a old garage exposed to the eliments all the time and not that air tight to say the least lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2012)

genuity said:


> t*he smoke is an 2000 watt amp,full of red bull.*


That's what I'm talking about. Sounds amazing.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2012)

genuity said:


> View attachment 2432770View attachment 2432771View attachment 2432772
> 
> can not wait to see what you get from them ?purp x spacebomb,them are champs for sure,and the smoke is an 2000 watt amp,full of red bull.
> these came down at 60 days>>>>(?purp x spacebomb)
> ...


Well I'm pleased they worked out for you  dont look like great yeilders but the quality (from the looks) seems to be there. Thanks allot for the pics.... Did you make any hash from the ultra low yeilder? The ?p made some good hash IMO.

EDIT: MVK f2s'??


----------



## Trousers (Dec 6, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> chucked a thermometer in the tent 2 days ago, im averaging 16-17 degrees c daytime, and it dropped to 0.7 degrees last night. ive set the heater 1h on 1h off now see what happens tonight, may have to go 24/7 for the next couple weeks to finish them. my veggers look a real sorry state, gonna have to figure something out, considering stopping for a couple months but cant do with losing all my babies.



I had a problem with my tent getting in the 50s. It stunted the plants.
I put some seedling mats under the plants on timers so they come on when the lights are off. Problem solved. Keeping the roots warm seemed to have helped. 








They are only 17 watts, they cost me less than $20 USD and seem to work really well.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2012)

not low yeilders,i just had'em in 1gal pots(small roots,small buds)<<<imo
plus no real food,other than extreme tea/water.





and not a very long veg.

and yes,i did make hash out of most of it,all but that last plant pic,its in this lil jar (old pic)at the bottom






edit~MVK mix,you let a male/s hit a female from the pack of seeds you had?
just makes it easy for me.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 6, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I had a problem with my tent getting in the 50s. It stunted the plants.
> I put some seedling mats under the plants on timers so they come on when the lights are off. Problem solved. Keeping the roots warm seemed to have helped.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the idea but for the size of them im gonna need 1 per pot and i dont like the idea of so many wires inside the tent. especially at ground level. 

i know u can buy larger 1's but it would still be quiet a big outlay just before xmas.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 6, 2012)

Sour flame og - sin city seeds

http://i48.tinypic.com/23uc0fq.jpg


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Whats goin on ere then, growing fukking trichomes on sticks are we? lol. I was just sitting in my little place, smoking on my bong thinking, perhaps if I just keep smoking ice the wife will not think I stink so much, lmfao.....


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice plant, shame about the beer, lol


rollajoint said:


> Sour flame og - sin city seeds
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/23uc0fq.jpg


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i always run bare bulb and i am venting the exhuast to the veggers but its not enough mate. i have the exhaust come on at 3 hour intervals for 15 mins in the night just to exchange the air. i done that so its not drawing the cold air in all the time. it would be inefficent for me to heat the space outside the tent mate. its in a old garage exposed to the eliments all the time and not that air tight to say the least lol


I dry clothes at night in the garage with dryer vent not attached, and the veggers dont mind the extra humidity, I neem them all the time top prevent mold.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i always run bare bulb and i am venting the exhuast to the veggers but its not enough mate. i have the exhaust come on at 3 hour intervals for 15 mins in the night just to exchange the air. i done that so its not drawing the cold air in all the time. it would be inefficent for me to heat the space outside the tent mate. its in a old garage exposed to the eliments all the time and not that air tight to say the least lol


some foam insulation on the area walls would help. we get 4' x 8' x 1/2" for about $10....and a small electric heater or a portable propane-it gives off co2.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

6 weeks 12/12, 4 weeks from first pistils.





Main cola....




Few side cola's...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks good. Let's blow one up...







cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

"The force is strong with this one".....


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 6, 2012)

Phycosis week 9 ! Chop soon just waiting on the trichomes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2432952View attachment 2432953
> View attachment 2432954View attachment 2432955


tasty...







cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice stuff lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

Big up da boutique massive! Brraapp Brraapp!


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 6, 2012)

Got some of that cheese chunks in veg dst freebie from bb going good x x


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 6, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> some foam insulation on the area walls would help. we get 4' x 8' x 1/2" for about $10....and a small electric heater or a portable propane-it gives off co2.
> 
> 
> cof[/Q
> ...


----------



## irieie (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn that is some serious work you guys are putting in across the pond.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

sweet mate, that came from one of the old padre's on here, dr green dre.


rollajoint said:


> Got some of that cheese chunks in veg dst freebie from bb going good x x


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 6, 2012)

We can grow mate . it's a passion we love FUCK THE POLICE !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2432952View attachment 2432953
> View attachment 2432954View attachment 2432955


Here's a High Dynamic Range version of it:


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

So my castings and molasses hve been bubbling 23 hrs and no foam yet...1st tea so I dont know if this means anything, but I read 24-48 hrs.

Maybe my lil pump is not good enough?

[h=1]Hydrofarm AAPA3.2L 2-Watt 3.2-LPM Active Aqua Air Pump with 1-Outlet[/h]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2012)

I never got much foam at all from worm tea, totally different story once I added some guano 

edit for your edit: I tend to over do things, and air bubbles is something I take to the extreme lol More air the better IMO.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2012)

Yup. Me neither. Only at the beginning but then none. No worries bass, but I wouldn't go longer than the 48 hrs.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I never got much foam at all from worm tea, totally different story once I added some guano





duchieman said:


> Yup. Me neither. Only at the beginning but then none. No worries bass, but I wouldn't go longer than the 48 hrs.


I am sure I was supposed to put the castings and molasses in a sock or pantyhose, but I didnt have one, so I will just sift it.
The girls are thirsty now.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2012)

I wouldn't even bother sifting it  just spread it evenly as a top dress.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2012)

If your water can is an open hole I wouldn't worry about sifting it too much. Just swirl it up and feed it all to your girls.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I wouldn't even bother sifting it  just spread it evenly as a top dress.


 lol...I think we concur!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2012)

Ditto lol

im staring at solo cups waiting for little green things to pop out... I better see some results tomorrow! tick tock.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2012)

I have 9 rootbound and revegging in solos that I'll pot up before weeks end. As soon as Deep Psychosis and Dippy Ellsy get here they'll all hit the dirt. I'm already wondering if I'll have enough dry to get me through to harvest. My prime time for growing is now so I'm going all I can this time. 

I'm already seeing your handy work going on. Can't wait to see your flower set up.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I have 9 rootbound and revegging in solos that I'll pot up before weeks end. As soon as Deep Psychosis and Dippy Ellsy get here they'll all hit the dirt. I'm already wondering if I'll have enough dry to get me through to harvest. My prime time for growing is now so I'm going all I can this time.
> 
> I'm already seeing your handy work going on. Can't wait to see your flower set up.


Neither can I! lol Im pretty stoked. No co2 this time.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok then guys thanx for the advice.

I am gonna start my new batch after I type this.

Here are my seedlings

3 Herijuanas and 2 stank apes 

and My Grape Krush clones and an Urkle clone from CL
EDIT******
group shot.........Heri 1.............Heri 2............Heri 3..........Stank Ape 1... Stank Ape 2........Purple Urkle and 2 Grape Krush


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tahoe OG Kush
66 days 12/12


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2012)

I like this time of year because I can control my temps better but also because I can feed nice cool, fresh air in through the passive intakes. I've never done CO2 but I know they love fresh air. Do you think it helped you last time or was that the organics and all?


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Dec 6, 2012)

THC Bomb.....loaded up on fox farms


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I like this time of year because I can control my temps better but also because I can feed nice cool, fresh air in through the passive intakes. I've never done CO2 but I know they love fresh air. Do you think it helped you last time or was that the organics and all?


Reprepreprepreprep.

What's up 600? I haven't been posting but I've been checking lurking a cpl times per week. Happy holidays to everyone, I hope they have their favorite holiday dank curing at the moment!

I love this time of year for the same reason! Indoor winter growing is by far my favorite and serves as a great winter pass time. I spend a lot more time in my room in the winter compared to summer when its more like work. I run AC in the summer and Co2 in the winter and I must say the difference was noticeable once I saw a full cycle. Temps aren't rigid enough on the 45th parallel to switch over yet but I've really been thinking of switching over to pulling in fresh air on a variable controlled duct which I already have for the AC. Do you guys run a screen to keep bad things out?

I haven't been around much but when is the last time we had a photo competition? A photo competition with a holiday theme would be sweet! I have a small piece of glass I would donate to the prizes if we could get one going, what do you guys think?

Long live the six double oh!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Repreprepreprepreprepreprep.
> 
> What's up 600? I haven't been posting but I've been checking lurking a cpl times per week. Happy holidays to everyone, I hope they have their favorite holiday dank curing at the moment!
> 
> ...


I use my 8" ducts and put pantyhose over them


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 6, 2012)

That's the ticket right there! Brilliant! It will be about my only experience with panty hose these days lol. That and compost tea.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Dec 6, 2012)

tomahawk2406 said:


> View attachment 2433270
> 
> THC Bomb.....loaded up on fox farms


i went from a 250 to a 600 and im blown away by the difference. these buds are fucking *ROCKS*


----------



## irieie (Dec 6, 2012)

If you want ur tea to foam up add some humic acid.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Shwag. Always love it when you bring your ass around here. 

Last winter my tent sat right next to a screened window that I would just crack a tiny bit and air would just get sucked through the passive intake where I had a fan hit it right away and move it around. This year I have three small holes near the tent area and it's more than cool enough to feed the tents. It's getting too cold to worry about anything bad getting in, I would think. I'm around the 43rd. We've had some sprinkles of snow but icy mornings below 0C.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ok then guys thanx for the advice.
> 
> I am gonna start my new batch after I type this.
> 
> ...





bassman999 said:


> Tahoe OG Kush
> 66 days 12/12


Looking dank there Bass! Gonna have some nice nugs to puff on soon 



tomahawk2406 said:


> View attachment 2433270
> 
> THC Bomb.....loaded up on fox farms


Also looking good. Id blow it up but iv forgotten how... I havnt been on for a while.



duchieman said:


> I like this time of year because I can control my temps better but also because I can feed nice cool, fresh air in through the passive intakes. I've never done CO2 but I know they love fresh air. Do you think it helped you last time or was that the organics and all?


I think we can all agree on that one!
As for co2, I give much credit to the mixes of supersoils and tea I was using. Co2 aint gonna do jack for an unhealthy plant. Its also been years since I have not used co2... 


Shwagbag said:


> Reprepreprepreprep.
> 
> What's up 600? I haven't been posting but I've been checking lurking a cpl times per week. Happy holidays to everyone, I hope they have their favorite holiday dank curing at the moment!
> 
> ...


Always nice seeing dat ass around


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

There she is!

Beautiful Tomahawk!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2012)

Some more ladies from the bloom room

Blue Ripper day 50
Jack the Ripper / Jake Blue





another Blue Ripper at day 46




Dippy Ellsy day 48





cof


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Dec 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> There she is!
> 
> Beautiful Tomahawk!


fuck man ive been trying to figure out how to do that for a long time!!! please tell me how


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

tomahawk2406 said:


> fuck man ive been trying to figure out how to do that for a long time!!! please tell me how


click on the image and it shows it full size...right click it and click"copy picture" then paste it into text box....


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2012)

Southern Charm from Breeders Boutique
8 weeks




day 53





too many trichs are still clear, but they're getting close


cof


----------



## C Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Southern Charm from Breeders Boutique
> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice cof,Could see her gettin fatter within that 3 days


~C That Cat?


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2012)

Severe weather here today, my guys are working from home as our client has told everyone not to bother coming in to work. Looks pretty hectic out there...

Lovely snowy pron in here though!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2012)

Damn fine pr0n cof & bassman! Fat n frosty for Friday


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Very nice cof,Could see her gettin fatter within that 3 days
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


no really, but they might be another week before they're finished.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 7, 2012)

that whole page got me so fucking excited!!!!!those pictures whoa....I have only seen one strain locally that was yellowish tint like the ripper plant does or am i seeing things because i ate a spoonful of trichromes from my keifbox? told ya i was a wack job guys lol. How big do they get cof? Those rippers are those tga gear? I have seen a similar strain grow but only got around 21/2 3 feet and didnt have monster yield but was super duper smoke.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> that whole page got me so fucking excited!!!!!those pictures whoa....I have only seen one strain locally that was yellowish tint like the ripper plant does or am i seeing things because i ate a spoonful of trichromes from my keifbox? told ya i was a wack job guys lol. How big do they get cof? Those rippers are those tga gear? I have seen a similar strain grow but only got around 21/2 3 feet and didnt have monster yield but was super duper smoke.


Blue Ripper is a cross between a Jack the Ripper and Jake Blue, created by mr west. These plants are in 1 1/2 gallon pots and are about 3 feet. They have about a 2 1/2 times stretch when they go into bloom. The buds are good, solid nuggets with a good stone/high and are easy to grow-no special requirements. I'll bet if we twist westy's arm they'll show up in Breeders Boutique inventory.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2012)

Is it Friday again!?


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank crunchy it's Friday. Lovely Yorkie!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have seen a similar strain grow but only got around 21/2 3 feet and didnt have monster yield but was super duper smoke.


21-23 ft  thats a big girl! lol


Happy friday everyone  my weekend is off to a good start with a BnSxBnS popping out of the soil and reaching for the light... something tells me the rest aren't too far behind 


Oh DST~ I looked at the weather in the Dam on google and it said "light" snow??? what gives? lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 7, 2012)

i just got finished taking clones, doing some trimming and feeding them one last shot of veg nutes. man that's a lot of work. i'm getting too old for this shit, i need to hire a budtender.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> no really, but they might be another week before they're finished.
> 
> 
> cof


No SERRRRIOUSLY 


~C That Cat?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 7, 2012)

what do you guys think of tomato cages? i was wandering around and noticed a couple of grows with them. my big old floppy plants could use some discipline! i'm putting them in flower tomorrow and many of them are 2.5 foot tall already. i'm using 3 gallon, 10" wide smart pots, i think i'm going to buy a few 12" or 14" wide ones tomorrow. i usually use a bamboo pole but, i'm thinking i might be able to do some extra tying down with a cage. for a $1.98 to $3.00 a cage, i'm in! i think. 

besides, i have this fear of bending over and jabbing my eye out with one of those damn poles. i've poked my forehead a couple times.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

Tomato cages are fine. No reason really not to use them. 

One thing someone on here does is put a hole in a ping pong ball and stick that on top of the bamboo shoots, much less likely to lose an eye that way.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> what do you guys think of tomato cages? i was wandering around and noticed a couple of grows with them. my big old floppy plants could use some discipline! i'm putting them in flower tomorrow and many of them are 2.5 foot tall already. i'm using 3 gallon, 10" wide smart pots, i think i'm going to buy a few 12" or 14" wide ones tomorrow. i usually use a bamboo pole but, i'm thinking i might be able to do some extra tying down with a cage. for a $1.98 to $3.00 a cage, i'm in! i think.
> 
> besides, i have this fear of bending over and jabbing my eye out with one of those damn poles. i've poked my forehead a couple times.



Im totally down with tomato cages  I came a half inch away from stabbing the everliving shit out of my eye while trimming  Im very lucky, I bent down pretty quickly to pick up a branch and POW! barely missed my eye. One of my many close call throughout life, its a miracle im still alive.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Tomato cages are fine. No reason really not to use them.
> 
> One thing someone on here does is put a hole in a ping pong ball and stick that on top of the bamboo shoots, much less likely to lose an eye that way.


what a great idea. ping pong balls. i have safety goggles but when i'm high and working on the girls...stuff happens. 

i'll try both. 

discipline, that's what she needs!! and a good watering. she's dry and droopy




one of many. 

i read so many people saying they used 1/2 strength nutes, i tried it. the yellowing leaves towards the bottom was the result. i'm back to full strength.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

Isn't it crazy when a close call like that happens. I did something last year (can't remember what now) where it was a near death situation. I was building something, I don't know, and something missed my head by 2 inches or so. It would have been easy to not even notice, but had me thinking "Wow. That could have been IT."

It's amazing how life is so fragile, yet people, animals, and plants just seem to keep on going. I guess you could say life is fragile, but even more resilient.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Isn't it crazy when a close call like that happens. I did something last year (can't remember what now) where it was a near death situation. I was building something, I don't know, and something missed my head by 2 inches or so. It would have been easy to not even notice, but had me thinking "Wow. That could have been IT."
> 
> It's amazing how life is so fragile, yet people, animals, and plants just seem to keep on going. I guess you could say life is fragile, but even more resilient.


Or like when you hit that box spring going 70mph not to long ago lol 
Iv had to go through open brain surgery to remove a piece of my skull from my brain, fell two stories head first onto some pointy bricks... That was when I was only two, life started testing me at a young age lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Blue Ripper is a cross between a Jack the Ripper and Jake Blue, created by mr west. These plants are in 1 1/2 gallon pots and are about 3 feet. They have about a 2 1/2 times stretch when they go into bloom. The buds are good, solid nuggets with a good stone/high and are easy to grow-no special requirements. I'll bet if we twist westy's arm they'll show up in Breeders Boutique inventory.
> 
> 
> cof



westy can i gently twist the arm? would love a shot to baby some blue ripper. As you know i frequent the boutique frequently! Man oh man is it gonna be a sexy winter! Spring will be better even still. I wonder if auto's will work in a northern northeast U.S summer which could be 13 hours or 14 hours of sunlight during the summer months but only for about 3 maybe 4 months if im lucky. The auto's ive been getting are quite nice when looked up online. Blue ripper yeeee-haaaa.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

You should see the car I totalled. I fell asleep while driving (completely sober), my foot on the gas pedal. They estimate I was going between 60-70 when I jumped the curb. I was at a slight angle to the curb and wall, so the curb popped my drivers side up and I literally did a wall ride with my car. You could see the tire tracks on the wall and fence. My car came down nose first lodged between the wall and a light post. So passengers headlight smashed into the sidewalk, roof smashed in by the light pole, all windows but the drivers window directly above my head, passengers tail light about 6 feet in the air.

The passengers seat had it's 'legs' crimped down because the light pole pushed the roof in so much. The passengers head would not have been there anymore. The roof in front of my face was smashed it till about 8" from me.

It's basically unbeleivable I did that and was fine. Had a sore neck for a couple days. It took a flatbed tow truck, in conjunction with a regular style tow truck to get the car out. Cops checked me like 5 times for being drunk. I got a check in the mail for the car 5 days later. Oh... and this happened about 80 yards from my parents house, so every time I go home I get to see the spot.

An army of angels follow me where ever I go.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

To get out the car I finished kicking out the windshield, then stood on my steering wheel to jump down to the ground. It was 2am and I wasn't sure what to do, so I walked home to get my dad. By the time we got back down there were the entire cavalry. 2 fire trucks, 2 ambulances, and 5 cop cars. WOAH.

I drew a picture.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> To get out the car I finished kicking out the windshield, then stood on my steering wheel to jump down to the ground. It was 2am and I wasn't sure what to do, so I walked home to get my dad. By the time we got back down there were the entire cavalry. 2 fire trucks, 2 ambulances, and 5 cop cars. WOAH.
> 
> I drew a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2433831


God damn Jigster! leaving the scene lol
Iv been in a pretty bad car accident myself (broke a few ribs) and have had several close calls including a sleeping fellow hitting me while I was stopped at a light ... Not quite like yours though


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;IHbAO19MoM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHbAO19MoM4[/video]
LMAO THE END WILL HAVE YOU ROLLIN


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Man some crazy shiz us 6'erz have been through!!
I have been in over 10 car accidents fell off a roof got electrocuted and fell from a 12 ft ladder got into a shootout while someone was stealing my car...the list goes on and on....I prolly should have died several times too I suppose.
But then I wouldnt be here to harass you guys!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been in 3 significant car accidents in my life. Driver in 2, at fault in one. 1st one I was 16 and my friend rolled his parents toyota 4 runner with me and my brother in it. No one hurt.

2nd one I was driving my girlfriends Pinto  on the 91 freeway and rearended a Ford F250 going about 50mph. 5pm on a Friday afternoon, lots of unhappy customers with that one! 

3rd one I was driving my next girlfriends Honda. That was an interesting one, it was christmas day and I was on a 4 lane road (2 each direction). There was a car immediately to my left. From behind us a prelude came charging up and illegally passed us both. Well as he's passing the dipshit next to me, THAT driver panicked for god knows why and plowed his car into mine! and then NEITHER of them stopped! I spun out twice and ended up in the other lane facing the opposite direction. Front wheel came off.

I've had several other fender benders and accidents, thats just off the top of my head for now!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I figured out why my late season OD didnt produce any big buds.
I found some sacs on one of the girls, and didnt really look further.
Must have been stress ans light from the moon, with all the wind I am sure they are all pollinated. Plants look pretty and smell great, but buds are a serious joke.
Might chop em and trash em...such a shame 15 strains lost!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 7, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> 21-23 ft  thats a big girl! lol
> 
> 
> Happy friday everyone  my weekend is off to a good start with a BnSxBnS popping out of the soil and reaching for the light... something tells me the rest aren't too far behind
> ...


lmao, i meant 2 and a half foot to three feet. i apologize for my dazed typing i will be more aware of my typing in the future thats was a weird way of putting dimensions on my part.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I've been in 3 significant car accidents in my life. Driver in 2, at fault in one. 1st one I was 16 and my friend rolled his parents toyota 4 runner with me and my brother in it. No one hurt.
> 
> 2nd one I was driving my girlfriends Pinto  on the 91 freeway and rearended a Ford F250 going about 50mph. 5pm on a Friday afternoon, lots of unhappy customers with that one!
> 
> ...


My "like" isnt liking your accidents, but sharing your own experiences.
Glad you ares till here with us as well bro!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 7, 2012)

I am shocked you guys came out of those unscathed as you did especially jig holycrips man dont drive when your tired and stuff. I have no car accidents thankgod but i have seen some nasty chit sadly. For example when i was a wee young lad i watched the logger owners son drunk overfill our skidder tires with anti freezing agent and the tire ezploded and killed him. $0 feet from me. Pretty traumatic a week later a chain (we made ours off of reels of chain back then) flew off a landing saw(big one lol) and flew 100 feet threw the air wrapped around my right leg and almost completley severed my patella tendon from my knee. That sucked nuts too, actually still hurts to this day. Man i love cannabis!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I am shocked you guys came out of those unscathed as you did especially jig holycrips man dont drive when your tired and stuff. I have no car accidents thankgod but i have seen some nasty chit sadly. For example when i was a wee young lad i watched the logger owners son drunk overfill our skidder tires with anti freezing agent and the tire ezploded and killed him. $0 feet from me. Pretty traumatic a week later a chain (we made ours off of reels of chain back then) flew off a landing saw(big one lol) and flew 100 feet threw the air wrapped around my right leg and almost completley severed my patella tendon from my knee. That sucked nuts too, actually still hurts to this day. Man i love cannabis!


I had a tire explode while filling but it didnt hurt me except for my ears and my heart (scary sound)

Did the anti freezing agent have anything to with it killing him?

That leg injury sounds f'n awful man. Glad you didnt loose your leg!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2012)

The funniest part of the last accident... It happened within walking distance of the house so I ran home real quick to tell my girlfriend (my wife now) that I just wrecked her car. I kid you not, she stood up, started screaming bloody murder and ran out the door without saying a word. Her car was very nice, I had put several thou into ricing it out but come on! She apologized when she got back for not asking if I was hurt


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

supchaka said:


> The funniest part of the last accident... It happened within walking distance of the house so I ran home real quick to tell my girlfriend (my wife now) that I just wrecked her car. I kid you not, she stood up, started screaming bloody murder and ran out the door without saying a word. Her car was very nice, I had put several thou into ricing it out but come on! She apologized when she got back for not asking if I was hurt


Like you and Jig my worst car accident was close to my house...2 blocks.


I have never recovered from that one with the back, knee, and wrist injuries.
Actually my knee that was messed up in the accident that I thought has kinda healed has flared up really bad making it impossible to bend and walking is a a pain as well. I might go to the doc to get a brace.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lmao, i meant 2 and a half foot to three feet. i apologize for my dazed typing i will be more aware of my typing in the future thats was a weird way of putting dimensions on my part.


haha I was just being goofy from me wake n' bake,, I got what you were getting at.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
2 blue pits are now out of the soil as well  I still get all excited like its my first grow lol

edit: well in the last 2 hours a ?p x bns and two MVK have started popping out  giggity


----------



## duchieman (Dec 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Man some crazy shiz us 6'erz have been through!!....got into a shootout while someone was stealing my car...


 lmfao! Bass, you're too funny man!

I ran over myself with my own transport truck...

It was near midnight one late winter evening in Alberta. I pulled into my company yard with an empty trailer I just brought back 14 hrs from Salt Lake City, not a soul around. I dropped that trailer and hooked up to another loaded one, heading back to Salt Lake. The plan was to drive 3 hours back to the US border and go to sleep. The ground was snow and ice covered and when I pulled away from the curb the trailer was backed up to, the trailer tires were locked up and dragged in the snow. I went about 8 or 10 feet and stopped. Jumped out of my truck and went to the back of the trailer. I climbed under the trailer to have a look at the lines and such and all of a sudden I heard the air rushing through the brake system. Air brakes work by applying air pressure to release the breaks and releasing air pressure to apply the brakes. As soon as I heard the air, the trailer started to roll back towards the curb and I was behind the axle and it was coming at me. I scrambled the only way I could, toward the curb and I made it up onto the grassy area but it was a bit too late. I was crawling on my left side when the crash bar at the rear of the trailer rolled over me, squeezing me between it and the ground, snapping my right collarbone. Next thing I seen was the axles still coming at me but then the rear tires hit the curb, rolled up on the snow packed in the corner and the trailer hit some debris behind it that kept it from coming any further. It rolled away some distance and then started coming back at me again but didn't have the momentum to keep going. 

I finally crawled out of the situation and got myself back up into my cab, with one good arm, and called some drivers on my CB who where parked at a nearby truck stop. They called an ambulance for me, because I had no cell phone then, and here I am today.

The mistake that I made here is that I was so tired I forgot to dynamite (release the air) my brakes (the frozen trailer brakes were holding the truck and appeared on) so as soon as the bit of freezing that was blocking the line cleared, air was able to rush through the system and it released the brakes. Images of that night still haunt me occasionally. 

And that's my story.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2012)

An un-insured female driver decided to pass a truck on a two lane road-unfortunately I was in the other lane coming at her at 55 mph. Here is my car


the jaws of life broke and I was trapped for over an hour where the front wheel drive engine/trans had pinned and crushed my right foot. I evidently braced my left leg and wound up with a shatted hip....so a hip and a leg are titanium....I don't go near airports.
seatbelt and airbags saved my life.
God wasn't ready for me, yet.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> lmfao! Bass, you're too funny man!
> 
> I ran over myself with my own transport truck...
> 
> ...


OMG!~! That truck could have flattened you! Glad it didnt!
Man we could write a movie with all the stuff here on these pages!!


Ok here is another one.

I was 18 and my friends and I were stupid...18 years old not stretch there.
We decided to do some street surfing as we called it.
This involves a skateboard and a moving vehicle (like Back to the Future). 
Anyway My friend my friend was driving my truck I was skating, and grabbed the tailgate.
We went around the neighborhood a few times like this.
I decided to make it more exciting.
I tried to get on the side of the truck and then jump into the bed.
Well it didnt work out like I had planned.
The nose of the board hit the front of the back tire.
The board went under the tire and then so did my right leg.......

Hey maybe that is the injury that is recurring in my right knee right now??


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> An un-insured female driver decided to pass a truck on a two lane road-unfortunately I was in the other lane coming at her at 55 mph. Here is my car
> 
> 
> the jaws of life broke and I was trapped for over an hour where the front wheel drive engine/trans had pinned and crushed my right foot. I evidently braced my left leg and wound up with a shatted hip....so a hip and a leg are titanium....I don't go near airports.
> ...


That car looks like the crusher at the wrecking yard got to it!!
That is insane that you left the scene of that one!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy shit flying spaghetti monster how did you survive that one cof 

Bass, my old boss did shit like that in the 60-70s except he did it on the interstate with long board type things. Now that man has told me some crazy stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 7, 2012)

Amazing......


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2012)

7 weeks hospitalization and a little over a half a million $'s....and this was just the first series of expenses. Thank God for good medical insurance.


cof


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's my grow. 600hps. 17days flower on White Fire and 5 days on the Afgoo. The Afgoo leaves are a foot long and very healthy. They are absolutely loving life. That is an 8"cooltube pumping out 89,000 lumens of beautiful red light. I got the bottom of the tube 4"from the top of the canopy. Both plants have double or tripled in hieghth. The growth is intense. I have another one of the Afgoo that is vegging under a 1000halide. I am pulling starts off her as I super prune her into a behemoth. So far after 10 days I only have 2 white fire clones that have rooted. I have 2 white fire and 8 Afgoos waiting for life. Some are 2 days and 4 days old too, so they have time. I dont have an HPS bulb for the 1000 yet. 

I have flowered an Afghani, Bubha Kush, and a Grand Daddy Purp under my 600. I am still learning and am getting better. I am a budget grower. I have been given all my ballast. I probally only have $1,500-2,000 invested. Cheap bastard.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

Wtf? lol

Good going.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 7, 2012)

lookin good kvn. sup fellas. long busy week. just a quicky stoppin in. from what ive read on the last few pages looks like the world hasnt ended yet. good deal. anyway, tahoe was a dude. goddamn it. chernobyl and jilly are at 37 days. looking like itl be a very nice harvest. popped some seeds from a local breeder friend of mine. some new exciting stuff ive got popped. none are fem hence the large number.(for me) 8 spanish viper (pandoras box x querkle )f1 ,2 V1 (vortex male x ????) this was a mistake he wants me to test. 2 slumpbuster (killer chem x flo) and 4 chemband (killer chem male x 707 headband). should be a fun few beans to test for the ol boy. hes only grown the chem crosses and il be the first to test his TGA f1s (i begged him) lol. im moving house in a month so il be sure to fill you in on the new room and setup etc. sticking with the 600 till death but thinking about buying 2 more. so i can have my 6-6-6 room. until then fellas keep it burning. btw amend 64 was signed yesterday in colorado. so go grab 6 plants and an ounce and rage.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2012)

So in the past 4 hours Iv had 12 more seeds pop up  

2 more blue pits, 
all 5 of the ?p x sb2, 
another ?p x BnS (i hope the fat buds from the BnS can get as frosty as that ?p )
2- ?p x BK (bk~ nice male from the mvk pack)
1 mvk, 
and 1- 3d. 

They are in a 60/30/10 mix of somewhat aged donkey manure, spent compost from a cantaloup bed this past summer, and worm castings. I combined these three and rubbed it through a 1/2 inch wire mesh. Came out nice and light fluffy with good drainage and smelled great.
I was just about ready to go a TRY to find/buy a good seed starting medium and right then remembered something I saw over the summer. My donkeys will eat just about anything including some not so good watermelons I left in the field. One day walking the property I noticed about 30-40 three inch watermelon seedling bursting out of a pile of donkey manure and looking 100% healthy, I thought to my self "wow thats pretty neat!" moved along with my chores and never thought of it again until a few days ago. 
So all of my common sense said "go for it, it obviously works well" still I was pretty concerned about the manure being too hot and burning up all of the seeds,,, I REALLY didn't want this to happen, obviously. A smarter me would have at least tested it on a few before applying it to over 50 seeds lol, but I guess I just couldn't wait.
So, so far so good... fingers are still crossed but Im feeling much better about it now that I see them popping out on an hourly basis  
Ok keif induced story time is over  heres some baby pics.

Blue Pits,,, the only ones in blue cups, naturally.













These two are somewhat self explanatory. 
\
And the little setup.. Got that day/night timer we were discussing a few days back.


----------



## past times (Dec 7, 2012)

starting a perpetual. this is going to be flower room starting tomorrow but bave been using it to get everything going. There is everything from seedlings, clippings, autos, and 3, 5 week old regular mango. Going to flip the switch tomorrow. I also have a little CFL and T5 side lighting


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I think if it was Top Trumps Car Accidents, I know who won the game!!! And what is it with people having accidents close to home. I wonder if that is a statistic. I had one bad accident and it was a couple hundred yards from my flat in Glasgow. My Mum had come through with her car as she was going on holiday the next day and I was driving her to the airport and picking her up 2 weeks later (yah, a car for 2 weeks I thought). Well on the way home from dropping a friend at the bus station some van ran into the side of me, smashing it to bits (it was a Renault 5). I could still drive it but you can imagine. "Eh, Mum, can you come downstairs and check your car, lmfao".

I think the worst road event for me was a Hit and Run when I was on my bike. A van pulled in front of me, slammed on its brakes and stopped. I nearly scrumpled my puss into it's back window. I slapped the passenger side window as I passed and shouted some abuse and cycled off. Next thing I remember was the rev of an engine and then me lying on the ground with workmen looking over me. Dude literally just ran right into the back of me and I went flying.

On that note, I wish you all a safe day on the roads!!!

Some nice DOG's someone is growing: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/594772-breeders-boutique-dog.html

Peace, DST


----------



## C Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember when Id stolen my sisters car one night after drinking 151 rum,Tryed to "Drift" a corner doing 95,But I ended up doing a 360 on a frosty road into a pole. Changed my life thank god it was the rear end that took the hit, God bless you cof 


~C That Cat?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 8, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> So in the past 4 hours Iv had 12 more seeds pop up
> 
> 2 more blue pits,
> all 5 of the ?p x sb2,
> ...


well hidey ho neighbors lookie at that sexy soil betcha that shit drains like a siv! lol, i cant wait to see this grow flourish. Oh bass the reason the skidder tire explosion killed him is because its the size of a small monstor truck tire or a large farm tracotor tire but much more thick and has chain wrapped around the tire for grip on frozen wet muddy landings. 6ft tires that go boom not good juju!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

When i got in the wreck a few years ago i was less than a 1/4 mile from home was in the lane to turn on my street. ive been in more wrecks than i count on my hand. i know i have only been the driver in 1 of those accidents.



DOG x 60's Kush, i'm about to drop beans from my high yielding DOG next, these are from the lower yielding stinkier pheno. 
I'm only running 5 of these to see how they do, if i like them there will be a big run and maybe some beans made.
60's Kush is Corleone Kush x Lush

Kennel Cough (Kush)


----------



## errb (Dec 8, 2012)

some weekend pron for my fellow 6r's!! 



E.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 8, 2012)

i was selling this and that at the time and some dude rear ended me as i was making a left. right behind him was an undercover narcotics cop. i know this because he came up to the car to check up on me. flashed his badge, saw that i was only a little cut up, told me i should go to a doctor and then he left. 

i don't know if he was following me, but i wa going from my home to my GFs and it spooked me more than the accident (ended up with 2 black eyes). i stopped what i was doing for awhile and was twice as careful after that. 

i have 4 or 5 stories of cops coming to my door at odd hours of the night or for odd reasons. it makes you wonder. was it all just coincidence? since i stopped doing things, not one cop has knocked asking for someone i never heard of, or telling me that there was a motorcycle thief working the area (this was at 2 a.m. and i had over an oz of coke in my room). or asking if it was my car parked in an illegal parking area on the road. what cop knocks on a door to ask if your car is parked in a no parking area? just tow the fucking thing. 

paranoid? you betcha!  lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 8, 2012)

i was going to buy some tomato cages this morning, but before i got high, i took a real good look at my plants and the diameter of the lowest ring on a 3 ring cage. i'm thinking it's 5" tops. my plants are too big to try to squeeze them through that little hole. so i bought ping pong balls instead. 

i tie them down for multiple colas and they are just too wide in some places to squeeze them in there without a good chance of damage.

i am going to get a bunch for next time though. the more i look at my unweildly canopies vs the nice orderly canopies of those with the cages, i'm enticed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i was selling this and that at the time and some dude rear ended me as i was making a left. right behind him was an undercover narcotics cop. i know this because he came up to the car to check up on me. flashed his badge, saw that i was only a little cut up, told me i should go to a doctor and then he left.
> 
> i don't know if he was following me, but i wa going from my home to my GFs and it spooked me more than the accident (ended up with 2 black eyes). i stopped what i was doing for awhile and was twice as careful after that.
> 
> ...


i maY BE more 'noid than you. i go thru it wit cops all day everyday. everytime i look out the window one is cruising by, or chillin on the front or side of my house(im on a corner) always got a cop story. fuckin hate em, i think if i didnt hate em prior to growing i wouldnt mind seeing them as much/


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i maY BE more 'noid than you. i go thru it wit cops all day everyday. everytime i look out the window one is cruising by, or chillin on the front or side of my house(im on a corner) always got a cop story. fuckin hate em, i think if i didnt hate em prior to growing i wouldnt mind seeing them as much/


i like cops. without them we're fucked. i get that they are just doing their job. i'm a legal med user/grower but even now, i'm always searching for them while driving. i think of them as sharks, weaving in and out of traffic looking for a tasty meal.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

Cop's are growing on me. But i'm constantly 'noid from always having to watch for cops growing up. And not in a legal state either


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> When i got in the wreck a few years ago i was less than a 1/4 mile from home was in the lane to turn on my street. ive been in more wrecks than i count on my hand. i know i have only been the driver in 1 of those accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question(young grasshopperish question) Why is it that the babe's on the top(12 o clock) and just left of that one are very bushy and well developed and the others are reg looking is this a perfect example of early pheno's showing? Oh i see now there clones duh lol. im a space cadet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have a question(young grasshopperish question) Why is it that the babe's on the top(12 o clock) and just left of that one are very bushy and well developed and the others are reg looking is this a perfect example of early pheno's showing? Oh i see now there clones duh lol. im a space cadet.


No they are not clones they are from seed. It may be pheno's showing early but the two funny looking ones had a early mutation in the leaves that usually sorts out. but they will veg 8 weeks atleast so i can pheno's sorted.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

WOOT!!!! It's the WEEKEND!!!! Happy saturday peeps. I had a great night last night hanging with an old friend. Always fun when the wife get's tipsy (lol off like 3 sips of beer). My buddy got toasty too, so I got to be the D.D. (i always am anyways as I don't drink anymore) The point is that I had a lot of fun driving his new Land Cruiser around. Fuck man... those things are NICE.

Unrelated, we're going to test drive a couple new cars today. And I've run out of two more jars. Only thing left is crumbs of Banana, crumbs of ?p x Sb, crumbs of Blue Dream, and crumbs of OG Kush. I probably have less than 3 grams of herb left. AND somehow my dumbass has lost about 2 grams of hash. I put it in a jar, took it somewhere and don't know where it is anymore. Not cool.

I think I'm going to pull a few buds in the closet. It's been 6 full weeks of 12/12 as of yesterday. Maybe just 2 grams worth or so. Of the smoke I have left the 'freshest' is over 8 months old... so I can only imagine how fresh herb is going to taste and feel.

Have a good day guys.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

i'm in the same bout again jig. for a week or so. on my way out the door gettin ready for sneaker con.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2012)

Am saying nothing then guys......


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

I never would have known such a thing existed T. That sounds like a lot of fun. Bring a camera and get a shot or two for the crew. (if it's not too much bother)


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i maY BE more 'noid than you. i go thru it wit cops all day everyday. everytime i look out the window one is cruising by, or chillin on the front or side of my house(im on a corner) always got a cop story. fuckin hate em, i think if i didnt hate em prior to growing i wouldnt mind seeing them as much/


This is a cool story, 4 years ago this Halloween my nieghbor was murdered by his older brother. I live in a blue collar neighborhood 15 miles north of Seattle. My nieghbor a 60 year old Christian Afghanistan, who immagrated here in the early 70's. Graduated from Seattle U. and became a citizen of the U.S. He owned the house next to me for 20 years, he also owned 2 other houses and a sweet property. Issa was a real estate agent.

Now his brother the killer, he was not a citizen or a christian. He came to visit Issa(my nieghbor) and see if he would want to buy a gas station with him. No shit! Well they got into an argument. Well 25 years ago Issa said something to his brother about a woman his brother was suppose to marry. This comment caused the permanant cancellation of the wedding. Well during this argument Issa brought it up again. His brother threatin Issa, Issa went to get a gun, the Muslim picked up a cane and hit Issa in the head. Hard enough to knock him out. He then dragged the body out on the deck were he found a rope and finished the job. This was on a monday. Tuesday I saw someone who looked like Issa and Dressed like Issa put his garbage out. Wensday he called Police and turned himself in. I was the star witness, but he took a plea bargain. He got 13 years, and he will be deported to his rich family in Afghanistan, he was 61 when convicted. I was at the sentencing, we never found out what Issa had said about the Fiance'. This was next door. My house sits hoigher than his so we see down into his backyard from our bedroom window. We saw were the body was, we watched them use lasers to document the scene. Oh, I let the Snohomish Sherriffs use our restroom and yes they made a comment about the smell, I was not growing at this time. It took 10 hours to get a search warrant, the body just lied in the rain. 

Then last year my eccentric neighbor across the street, a 58 year old Vietnam veteran, bought a tent and a nitrogen tank and committed suicide. I knew this dude. I was his only friend in the nieghborhood and he had lived here also for 20+ years. Dude knew a grower that grew some awsome shit. I also think Steve had been growin in his upstairs room. We have the same houses, actually to speak of Issa, Steve's and my house are all thwe same design.Well Steve was off the hinges, i couldnt believe haldf he said. After one of his dogs died, old age. I had to help him get another one, because he just couldnt be nice in public. I smoked weed at least once a week with this dude for 8 years. I was the only one who went inside his house. Ewwwwww, I swear he never vacuumed.

Now I am surrounded with renters. One of em asked me if I was growin. I said yea, I have my card. What could I do. I've got 2 renter that borrow lawn equipment. You rent a house with a 1/4acre backyard you need to own a gas powered weed wacker, $99 at sears.

The backyard
The hoodA plant I grew in the backyardI have 3 dogs and they kill thingsThe front of my house


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool stories kv. My cats bring me mice and lizards, but nothing as impressive as a possum.


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Cool stories kv. My cats bring me mice and lizards, but nothing as impressive as a possum.


I have 3 dogs. An ausy sheppard/Retriever, Blu Healer mix, Great Pyrenees/Retriever. The healer is a killer. 8 squirrels, 3 opossums, 2 turkeys, 1 chicken, 1 crow, 2 blubirds. That is only what I have found. We clean that yard every week.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> WOOT!!!! It's the WEEKEND!!!! Happy saturday peeps. I had a great night last night hanging with an old friend. Always fun when the wife get's tipsy (lol off like 3 sips of beer). My buddy got toasty too, so I got to be the D.D. (i always am anyways as I don't drink anymore) The point is that I had a lot of fun driving his new Land Cruiser around. Fuck man... those things are NICE.
> 
> Unrelated, we're going to test drive a couple new cars today. And I've run out of two more jars. Only thing left is crumbs of Banana, crumbs of ?p x Sb, crumbs of Blue Dream, and crumbs of OG Kush. I probably have less than 3 grams of herb left. AND somehow my dumbass has lost about 2 grams of hash. I put it in a jar, took it somewhere and don't know where it is anymore. Not cool.
> 
> ...



i'm a sativa lover and most of my genetics are sativa dominant. i always like to pinch a few buds just before cloudy trichs show up. sometimes that high is simply lovely. depending on my mood of course. 

that light airy lets go walk in the park kind of high. 

i love marijuana. i mean like love.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

Im totally out of bud too so your not alone.... I do have about 10 grams of kief though, I gotta stretch it out major. 

So as of noon today 40 of the 55 beans are up and at 'em. 


Happy saturday everyone! Now go out tonight and have fun while I stay home a lurk riu.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

oh shit, thx whodat. i got some kief n iso hidden away. now i know i CAN hide stuff from myself.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 8, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Im totally out of bud so your not alone.... I do have about 10 grams of kief though, I gotta stretch it out major.
> 
> So as of noon today 40 of the 55 beans are up and at 'em.


nice! i haven't started with seeds for 3 grows now but it's about that time. 
when i'm looking for something new, it's a pain in the ass, but the more you grow the better your chances of finding something special. and hopefully not lose that something special to stupidity and or lazyness.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;425GpjTSlS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425GpjTSlS4[/video]


Deliver de letter, de quicker the better...

(That was a shout out by Dianna Ross to Reggae music that was quite popular with Motown artists at the time. It is strange, as reggae artists strived to sound like Motown artists, they influenced the artists they tried to sound like. 

Can't get that song off my head, fingers crossed the seeds show up today so I can start my seed crop. 
A-Train and Tangerine Dream. A-Train x itself and Blueberry first, then Tangerine Dream x itself and the A-Train/blueberry cross. 

I have no interest in stability etc, just some interesting crosses and fem seeds for all my friends to grow outside next year.
I'm not a breeder by any means, I just chuck pollen. 

*POLLEN CHUCKERS UNITE! *


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

Saturday pron... ha. 
Thanks again for the t-shirt  I love it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 8, 2012)

it's saturday? huh.

being retired i kind of lose track sometimes. most days are like saturday to me.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 8, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Saturday pron... ha.
> Thanks again for the t-shirt  I love it.
> 
> 
> ...


i have my bag of light warrior ready for some clones and seeds. i'm trading for some new stuff in a couple of weeks. 

new stuff at christmas! YAY!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> it's saturday? huh.
> 
> being retired i kind of lose track sometimes. most days are like saturday to me.


I can dig it 

[video=youtube;z5C4_A_nrZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5C4_A_nrZw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jig I am still working on the last of my Platinum og that is over a yr old...she is finally starting the downward spiral, well as of about a month ago. Still good, but the color isnt the same and the high is getting less potent as well. She was one of the best for storage so far though. I notice my hazes dont last very long in contrast.

I pulled some Tahoe early as well so dont feel bad.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Saturday pron... ha.
> Thanks again for the t-shirt  I love it.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the shirt bro!! jealous=me

BTW thats a lot of seeds there


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 8, 2012)

love the t-shirt guys and i had to laugh my head off when i saw that dude's post about his neighbors killing themselves well not over them killing each other now lmao but of the damn picture of him and his ass in the pic of the plants. I have to say ive never seen an ass in a pic of weed like that very surprising and unique!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 8, 2012)

sorry guys just had to interject with this. what do you guys think...... personally i think BHO is not medicine. its linked to lug disease and respiratory infection. What are your opinions on BHO. reason i ask is i will not sell this product at my facility because we provide medicine (the most beneficial medicine possible) to me BHO is not that and some dumb drunk bitch just had an argument with me in my store while purchasing threatening to take her business elsewhere. ITS NOT MEDICINE> Fuck off, sorry boys just a little heated right now.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 8, 2012)

i make ice wax using the rize tech weekly. we provide 73, 90 and 25 for cooking. all strain specific all really nicely rinsed and dryed, never pressed. so......wtf is that not enough


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

It's always in the back of my head if and bho has anything left over in it. Iv smoked it a few times and never really took a liking to it. If someone came into my place of business cursing at me for something like that, I'd tell them to take themselves and their money somewhere else.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 8, 2012)

i told her just that. she is free to shop where she wants we dont support it. thats final.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> i told her just that. she is free to shop where she wants we dont support it. thats final.


I almost made it several times, but was worried about smoking unhealthy shiz.
I never realized it was actually linked to illnesses for sure.
i am glad now I dont make or use that either.

Too bad too lose business, but you have your principles and business integrity...good for you man!!
In the end it is medicine not just to get high.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 8, 2012)

i just had my mind put at ease. i had a patient whom i trust completely with hash questionS (hes a fucking guru) COME IN AND TELL ME HE DIDNT KNOW FOR SURE ABOUT THE BUTANE THING BUT IF I HAD AN OUNCE OF DOUBT THAT I DID THE RIGHT THING. sorry for yelling, hoping that i get to the bottom of this once and for all. recently stopped using bush master and gravity in my grow now that ive researched it as poisonous. interesting stuff out there


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2012)

bho is not what id call meds,it has to be something left over in the stuff.no matter how much purgein.IMO.
with ice extract,if anything is left over its only water.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> i just had my mind put at ease. i had a patient whom i trust completely with hash questionS (hes a fucking guru) COME IN AND TELL ME HE DIDNT KNOW FOR SURE ABOUT THE BUTANE THING BUT IF I HAD AN OUNCE OF DOUBT THAT I DID THE RIGHT THING. sorry for yelling, hoping that i get to the bottom of this once and for all. recently stopped using bush master and gravity in my grow now that ive researched it as poisonous. interesting stuff out there


I have 2 bottles (small ones) both almost full then I heard bad things....
I know it made some of my girls bud better and faster (bush master) never used the other.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 8, 2012)

do some research it is fucking scarey stuff bass.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2012)

one of the things several of us in the 600 enjoy is "erl"....quick shake of 190 proof everlear soaked herb and then allowed to dry. makes an excellant smoke and is 100% organic.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

This is what im talking about! 53 outa 55 babies are up


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 8, 2012)

hell yea COF you wanna post a link or tutorial. sounds like fun to me.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 8, 2012)

well boys hope you have a stellar week im off for the week to work at the grow, il be back next week friday in cyber land. Keep up that 600 love. You guys are who lets me know im not alone in the world. in a changing world its good to know who your friends are. even if you dont know who they are.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> well boys hope you have a stellar week im off for the week to work at the grow, il be back next week friday in cyber land. Keep up that 600 love. You guys are who lets me know im not alone in the world. in a changing world its good to know who your friends are. even if you dont know who they are.


I feel the same way bro!!
Have fun


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

Agreed. BHO = not medicine.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 8, 2012)

I've never done BHO and not interested. Even ISO makes me a bit queezy. 

I'm having a Rocking night myself boys. Met my new band mates today and I'm pretty stoked about it. Simple four piece doing simpler stuff to start. Seems like the boys like it a bit heavy. Here's the first six songs we're working on for next week, if anyone is interested. 

1. Dirty Deeds...AC/DC
2. Strutter...KISS
3. Waiting For The Bus...ZZ Top
4. Foxey Lady...Jimmy Hendrix
5. Slow and Easy...Whitesnake
6. Highway Star...Deep Purple (somehow without keyboards). 

Not what I would call my favorite choices but easy to start with and drunk people really like these tunes. lol

Happy weekend all!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2012)

Speaking of t-shirts... I picked this up today. My wife didn't understand it, I explained it, now she REALLY doesn't like it lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2012)

Agreed, meds do not normally give you a sore head. BHO should have a warning label (possible side effects: pounding headaches) I looked at a thread by a riu'er called VErde, holly shit those guys are talking some chemical shit over there, ISO butane, ISO propane, this that and the next thing.......gave me a little spew feeling as I read it, lol. swallowed it back though, haha.

And cof has about given you the recipe there Caanbiscult. Seriously the easiest thing to do. Crush up or grind up some bud, or trim depending on how flush you are). Put ground up stuff in a jam jar (I usually do it in 14-15gram batches). Pour the everclear over it so that it just coveres the product. Shake for a few seconds then pour the alcohol out of the jar and through a filter. I use a 120 micron. The alcohol is poured into a flat glass dish and then left to evaporate. Glass dish as the stuff that is left over can be scraped off. The more dryer you make it the more crystal like it becomes. You are effectively left with a cross between what they call "Shatter" or "hippy crack", and stuff that is a bit gooey(er). Some erl you can roll into a hash ball, some is just too sticky to touch. It will really depend on the product of course.


cannabiscult said:


> sorry guys just had to interject with this. what do you guys think...... personally i think BHO is not medicine. its linked to lug disease and respiratory infection. What are your opinions on BHO. reason i ask is i will not sell this product at my facility because we provide medicine (the most beneficial medicine possible) to me BHO is not that and some dumb drunk bitch just had an argument with me in my store while purchasing threatening to take her business elsewhere. ITS NOT MEDICINE> Fuck off, sorry boys just a little heated right now.





curious old fart said:


> one of the things several of us in the 600 enjoy is "erl"....quick shake of 190 proof everlear soaked herb and then allowed to dry. makes an excellant smoke and is 100% organic.
> 
> 
> cof


Here's a quick Erl video I made.
[youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2012)

haha, I am sure a lot of us come from places like Bellville (pronounced Byeville in South Africa - suburb in Cape Town). My wife worked at the burger bar they mention in the video (Spur). Or as she calls it, Spew (lol).

[youtube]2yQ1FN0FZ0Y[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2012)

Xmas anyone......
[youtube]OR07r0ZMFb8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2012)

The 80's was definitely all about marketing your songs through videos.....too funny.
[youtube]l-O5IHVhWj0[/youtube]


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> one of the things several of us in the 600 enjoy is "erl"....quick shake of 190 proof everlear soaked herb and then allowed to dry. makes an excellant smoke and is 100% organic.
> 
> 
> cof


If only I could get my hands on this everclear seems hard to get in the uk n online got any links that would ship to uk ? Ras


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 9, 2012)

as much as i loved the dmc i am def a santanna from the 80's lover here guys i fuckin love this song.http://youtu.be/Od9FkRvvnrg. Yeah x-mas will be super nice although this will be this first year i didnt have x-mas smoke readily available, just tell santa i like couchlock please!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 9, 2012)

Today marks my 12th aniversary of no alcohol! http://youtu.be/H7ZPMScX9-k sheeet mang lol truer words couldve never been spoken. i dont miss it funny enough. I am a horrible one for smelling liquor a mile away now though seriously fuckin annoying. I love you guys here dont EVER change.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Here's a quick Erl video I made.
> [youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


Is your canister plastic DST? jw and what kinda butane? I used vector but I like to roll my buds in my oils and hash View attachment 2435566


~C That Cat?


----------



## C Cat (Dec 9, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Today marks my 12th aniversary of no alcohol! http://youtu.be/H7ZPMScX9-k sheeet mang lol truer words couldve never been spoken. i dont miss it funny enough. I am a horrible one for smelling liquor a mile away now though seriously fuckin annoying. I love you guys here dont EVER change.


Cheers VTM!!!  Ive been goin almost year nd a half now better without it


~C That Cat?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 9, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Cheers VTM!!!  Ive been goin almost year nd a half now better without it
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


16 years not a drop of that shit.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 9, 2012)

i have to admit ive seen an old school vhs cam corder of myself drunk here's my reaction.......what a fucken asshole that guy is lmao..........was enough to wake me up, well that and losing everything i loved twice helped too lol.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 9, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i have to admit ive seen an old school vhs cam corder of myself drunk here's my reaction.......what a fucken asshole that guy is lmao..........was enough to wake me up, well that and losing everything i loved twice helped too lol.


Ahaha I hear ya, This isnt it is it VTM? [video=youtube;JZQsA7G0hvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZQsA7G0hvQ[/video]


~C That Cat?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 9, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Is your canister plastic DST? jw and what kinda butane? I used vector but I like to roll my buds in my oils and hash View attachment 2435566
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


I'd love to know how it tastes. That is the SAFEST way ive seen it done in many moons.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 9, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Ahaha I hear ya, This isnt it is it VTM? [video=youtube;JZQsA7G0hvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZQsA7G0hvQ[/video]
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


no, thank everything i hold dear that wasnt me. If i couldnt walk i was DONE lol. Brave soul this one was.......how tha hell did he make it to the store with that kinda equilibrium?


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Is your canister plastic DST? jw and what kinda butane? I used vector but I like to roll my buds in my oils and hash View attachment 2435566
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


I am using Everclear grain alcohol here, not butane. I use glass jars and glass pyrex. I avoid bho as it gives me headaches.

peace, DST


----------



## C Cat (Dec 9, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> no, thank everything i hold dear that wasnt me. If i couldnt walk i was DONE lol. Brave soul this one was.......how tha hell did he make it to the store with that kinda equilibrium?


Thats what id like to know,His buddy mighta scooped him haha. This would have been me [video=youtube;7a7l7IHXZwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a7l7IHXZwk[/video] Lays you down after a bong toke,Tastes like a christmas tree (BHO) Covered in gas  And DST Id like too see a full on guide of that one day,Ill make one on BHO and purging it or something, Your way seems very interesting Ive never seen that done before or ever heard,pretty sweet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

Choppety chop chop......





That little bugger has to be the fastest finishing anybody has seen in a while, today is 45 days 12/12!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Agreed, meds do not normally give you a sore head. BHO should have a warning label (possible side effects: pounding headaches) I looked at a thread by a riu'er called VErde, holly shit those guys are talking some chemical shit over there, ISO butane, ISO propane, this that and the next thing.......gave me a little spew feeling as I read it, lol. swallowed it back though, haha.
> 
> And cof has about given you the recipe there Caanbiscult. Seriously the easiest thing to do. Crush up or grind up some bud, or trim depending on how flush you are). Put ground up stuff in a jam jar (I usually do it in 14-15gram batches). Pour the everclear over it so that it just coveres the product. Shake for a few seconds then pour the alcohol out of the jar and through a filter. I use a 120 micron. The alcohol is poured into a flat glass dish and then left to evaporate. Glass dish as the stuff that is left over can be scraped off. The more dryer you make it the more crystal like it becomes. You are effectively left with a cross between what they call "Shatter" or "hippy crack", and stuff that is a bit gooey(er). Some erl you can roll into a hash ball, some is just too sticky to touch. It will really depend on the product of course.
> 
> ...


i've never heard of this method before. i was going to try making some tincture with everclear so i'll try the erl too.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> as much as i loved the dmc i am def a santanna from the 80's lover here guys i fuckin love this song.http://youtu.be/Od9FkRvvnrg. Yeah x-mas will be super nice although this will be this first year i didnt have x-mas smoke readily available, just tell santa i like couchlock please!


santana is something. been in love with him since abraxas.

check this out. too sweet. 

[video=youtube;43yvS6bPZDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43yvS6bPZDs[/video]

he collaborates with a lot of artists. most of the stuff is something to hear.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Agreed, meds do not normally give you a sore head. BHO should have a warning label (possible side effects: pounding headaches) I looked at a thread by a riu'er called VErde, holly shit those guys are talking some chemical shit over there, ISO butane, ISO propane, this that and the next thing.......gave me a little spew feeling as I read it, lol. swallowed it back though, haha.
> 
> And cof has about given you the recipe there Caanbiscult. Seriously the easiest thing to do. Crush up or grind up some bud, or trim depending on how flush you are). Put ground up stuff in a jam jar (I usually do it in 14-15gram batches). Pour the everclear over it so that it just coveres the product. Shake for a few seconds then pour the alcohol out of the jar and through a filter. I use a 120 micron. The alcohol is poured into a flat glass dish and then left to evaporate. Glass dish as the stuff that is left over can be scraped off. The more dryer you make it the more crystal like it becomes. You are effectively left with a cross between what they call "Shatter" or "hippy crack", and stuff that is a bit gooey(er). Some erl you can roll into a hash ball, some is just too sticky to touch. It will really depend on the product of course.
> 
> ...


That looks tasty, but I think you're leaving some good product behind. I shake the jar with lid on for about 45 to 60 seconds before filtering and I wring out the pulp.......air dry on a heating pad. slightly different approach to the same goal.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 9, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Thats what id like to know,His buddy mighta scooped him haha. This would have been me [video=youtube;7a7l7IHXZwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a7l7IHXZwk[/video] Lays you down after a bong toke,Tastes like a christmas tree (BHO) Covered in gas  And DST Id like too see a full on guide of that one day,Ill make one on BHO and purging it or something, Your way seems very interesting Ive never seen that done before or ever heard,pretty sweet




with a big shit eating grin the wholoe time god love this man! lol, your are a funny dude! Fitting song my man!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

and to those of you who gave up the demon rum, i had to stop smoking for for a couple years for a job. by the end i was drinking about 2/3rds of a fifth of rum or whiskey most nights. i felt like shit the next day but i kept drinking. 

the guy at the liquor store and i got friendly, and he slipped me a joint one day. i smoked 1/2 of it, and never drank hard liquor again. i'll have a beer or glass of wine to fit in but i'll be sitting there wondering if i can fire up in the parking lot. 

pot gets me to that sweet spot where i like to live.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Today marks my 12th aniversary of no alcohol! http://youtu.be/H7ZPMScX9-k sheeet mang lol truer words couldve never been spoken. i dont miss it funny enough. I am a horrible one for smelling liquor a mile away now though seriously fuckin annoying. I love you guys here dont EVER change.


 Today the Mrs and I are 12 years tobacco free! I don't drink near what I did and definitely not like that guy. It was very entertaining to watch though. lol

Good day all.


----------



## errb (Dec 9, 2012)

do you have to use a liquid with such high alcohol content? cause Canada doesn't have everclear! lol 

E.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

all this talk about booze has me craving a cigarette. lol.

time to pop a SNUS! 

those things got me off tobacco mostly.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2012)

errb said:


> do you have to use a liquid with such high alcohol content? cause Canada doesn't have everclear! lol
> 
> E.


Any high alcohol content spirit work well...such as bacardi 151....only difference is you'll notice up the taste of the liquor, so use one you like.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2012)

errb said:


> do you have to use a liquid with such high alcohol content? cause Canada doesn't have everclear! lol
> 
> E.


Alberta does.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2012)

watup 600w killers .my net is down, but I GOT my seeds


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> 16 years not a drop of that shit.


I made it 7 years before accidentally taking a sip of beer on my recent trip to amsterdam. I about puked, damn it tasted nasty. Poor Mr. West was with me worried I'd start drinking again.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2012)

im on my sons ps3 and typings a bitch.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 9, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> im on my sons ps3 and typings a bitch.


Zombies?



~C That Cat?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

I fucking hate typing on the ps3. Annoying as hell. I feel your pain lol.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

i was just reading the thread about his plants getting too tall. someone mentioned that he tops just before he puts them into flower.

i'm just high enough to wonder about this. i've vegged longer than normal (good harvests do that to me  ) and the plants are averaging 2.5 feet already. today was going to be their first day of flower but they are already so tall, i'm thinking about turning the lights back on, topping them, keeping a veg schedule for another couple of days and then putting them into flower.

i don't mind if the plants are confused for a week or so. i've got time 

what do you think guys? 

here's a picture.

View attachment 2435803

tying them down is not an option as i keep hitting the tie down strings with the watering cans and well, i don't do that anymore.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2012)

It wont hurt em, they look good tho.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It wont hurt em, they look good tho.


i'm doing some quick reading and i don't see a problem with it either. just the normal recovery time for topping. i'm glad i stopped by RIU today. i think it will save me some headaches.

this is going to be interesting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2012)

some strains will react different, your girls look like they will stretch so i am sure they would do fine, plus you have lots of branches . what is your height clearance?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

the deed is done. lights on, scissors in place, time for some work.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> some strains will react different, your girls look like they will stretch so i am sure they would do fine, plus you have lots of branches .


yeah, each plant has 4 to 6 good size branches. i'm stoking up on the bubbler then i'm cutting.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, I am sure a lot of us come from places like Bellville (pronounced Byeville in South Africa - suburb in Cape Town). My wife worked at the burger bar they mention in the video (Spur). Or as she calls it, Spew (lol).
> 
> [youtube]2yQ1FN0FZ0Y[/youtube]


That was excellent D 



The Yorkshireman said:


> Choppety chop chop......
> 
> View attachment 2435654
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! I had a space bomb in hydro finish around that time.



Here she is at day 44









Here she is at day 48


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 9, 2012)

Some ime bored. Frost pics and shot of the new bike well New to me decided to get back into riding


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

i'm surprised i never thought of topping before flowering for my larger plants. i've been tying them down for so long, i never think to top.

some i'm just lopping off the tallest main cola, others, as many of the colas are pretty much equal in height, i'm topping each main cola on a plant. all plants will be between 2 feet and 2 feet and a few inches. when i'm done. it will be a good experiment because i'm growing the same number of the same clones so i have 2 grows to compare in dry weight.

i'll know in a couple of months if this stoned moment of brilliance turns out to be one of those face palm times. lol


----------



## errb (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't know Alberta sold everclear? well I'm a fair distance from there so maybe 151 will have to do. I want to give this a shot. Errb making Erl haha 

E.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't had a drink in 13 hours. 
I haven't had a cigarette in 13 years. 

I still miss it from time to time, they taste so good after smoking weed. 
Ah to suckle at the mother nicotine's brown teat...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Today the Mrs and I are 12 years tobacco free! I don't drink near what I did and definitely not like that guy. It was very entertaining to watch though. lol
> 
> Good day all.


Roughly 10 years cig free for me.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

i just had the best mango. 

damn those things are good.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i was just reading the thread about his plants getting too tall. someone mentioned that he tops just before he puts them into flower.
> 
> i'm just high enough to wonder about this. i've vegged longer than normal (good harvests do that to me  ) and the plants are averaging 2.5 feet already. today was going to be their first day of flower but they are already so tall, i'm thinking about turning the lights back on, topping them, keeping a veg schedule for another couple of days and then putting them into flower.
> 
> ...


I top b4 flower sometimes.

If you give them 4-5 days to recover b4 12/12 they can focus on flowering right away.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2012)

errb said:


> I didn't know Alberta sold everclear? well I'm a fair distance from there so maybe 151 will have to do. I want to give this a shot. Errb making Erl haha
> 
> E.


Yup. Texas of the North. Had a friend who made a Tia Maria with a bite using it. Can't seem to find him these days to send me some.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 9, 2012)

Didn't mean to make fun of people that have given up alcohol.
I consider myself lucky that I do not like booze that much. 


Good on anyone that realizes they have a problem and fixes it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> some strains will react different, your girls look like they will stretch so i am sure they would do fine, plus you have lots of branches . what is your height clearance?


i can pull the lights up high enough that the bottom of the fixture is 62 inches from the floor. height i've got. i'd love a few extra square feet though.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Since we're sharing, I haven't drank in about 5 years or smoked in 2.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

that was a lot of concerted effort. i trimmed all the plants and topped them. i'm really lazy and i would usually stretch that project over a whole day.

i'm exhausted. time for some battle star galactica. 

have a good one guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> that was a lot of concerted effort. i trimmed all the plants and topped them. i'm really lazy and i would usually stretch that project over a whole day.
> 
> i'm exhausted. time for some battle star galactica.
> 
> have a good one guys.


Lets see the haircut


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Yup. Texas of the North. Had a friend who made a Tia Maria with a bite using it. Can't seem to find him these days to send me some.


Fuck Texas. 
Thats all. lol



Trousers said:


> Didn't mean to make fun of people that have given up alcohol.
> I consider myself lucky that I do not like booze that much.
> 
> Good on anyone that realizes they have a problem and fixes it.



Iv been a drinker / smoker since about 14. I love to loosen up with friends / family and have a good time. Iv been able to keep a handle on myself pretty good though. Aint had a drink in over a week (unusual) and didnt even notice until we started discussing it. Iv had one cig in the past 18 or so hours, now Iv def noticed that lol. I think maybe being exposed at a younger age helped me get it out of my system..?. I see to many kids go to college getting away from mommy and daddy for the first time and just simply go apeshit outta control. IDK


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Fuck Texas.
> Thats all. lol
> 
> 
> ...


My best friend died in a car accident where another friend was driving. They were both drunk...
That really put things into perspective for me.
I dont drink hard liquor at all anymore and maybe one beer at night (at home)
I dont drink and drive(anymore) and never more than 2 cans of beer. (I used to drink a few 40s or a 12 pack)


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2012)

I used to pick up 2 40's of king cobra everyday after work. Was always good for a buzz, depending how the rest of the evening unfolded I'd pick up another one.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I used to pick up 2 40's of king cobra everyday after work. Was always good for a buzz, depending how the rest of the evening unfolded I'd pick up another one.


I was drinking OE and Country Club in 40s

My friend always bought packs of beer, and something different every time.
I have a youtube video of me downing a 24 oz Schlitz VSL 8.2% High gravity...was supposed to be a review I guess.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2012)

God you know what's terrible and strong, steel reserve. Like 8% alcohol and taste SO bad. Bad hangovers from that shit too! Those were for the days where I only had a few bucks for booze!


----------



## Trousers (Dec 9, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Fuck Texas.
> Thats all. lol
> 
> 
> ...




I was born a cig smoker. Me and my brother are both nicotine's bitches. My youngest brother does not like nicotine but drinks like a fish.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

supchaka said:


> God you know what's terrible and strong, steel reserve. Like 8% alcohol and taste SO bad. Bad hangovers from that shit too! Those were for the days where I only had a few bucks for booze!


A friend of mine drinks rarely, but only drinks that when he does.
That shit makes me throw up for some reason 8.1% but the 8.2% Schlitz VSL doesnt, I dont get it?? But I dont drink malt liquor anymore either.
Weed fills the need for me. I used to drink to get drunk, now for the taste. I usually open a can and pour out half of it the next morning lol.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Chaka bud





Mama dude bud





Since Im a terrible chooser, and with so many crossed up fem seeds, I mixed them all together! Now I never know what Ill be growing.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

I love the party mix Chaka!

The girls good and frosty!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha that's wild.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I made it 7 years before accidentally taking a sip of beer on my recent trip to amsterdam. I about puked, damn it tasted nasty. Poor Mr. West was with me worried I'd start drinking again.



I don't know if that count Jig. LOL. If ya didn't keep going your good!!!!!!


----------



## errb (Dec 9, 2012)

sexy looking buds chaka! hoping to get some good pics of my girls this coming week.

E.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2012)

The downside and upside of them Chaka plants is they smell so bad. I have a 2 story house, my tent vents into the attic with no filter. The grow is technically as far from the front door as it could be and I smell it immediately when I walk in the front door. The family knows what I'm doing but I still don't like knowing I'm stinking up the house. No other strains have smelled this strong.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

At least you aren't stinking out the whole neighborhood. I get more and more paranoid by the day. Thank God the skunks have been tearing shit up lately spraying regularly... I'm going to keep some food out for them to keep them around... they make a perfect cover.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I'm sure it's your dog that stinks jig cuz that's what's in the Chaka wreaking up the house!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> At least you aren't stinking out the whole neighborhood. I get more and more paranoid by the day. Thank God the skunks have been tearing shit up lately spraying regularly... I'm going to keep some food out for them to keep them around... they make a perfect cover.


Haha crazy bro....skunks are a nuisance, glad to see them good for something!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Had to go out and spray 2 with the hose the other night. Woke up at 3am to a crazy banging. Boy skunk is trying/ succeeding at fucking a girl skunk, while the girl skunk was trying to hide under the water pipe under my house. If that skunk has her babies under my house I am not going to be happy.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 9, 2012)

i love skunks.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i love skunks.


Me too. And skunks love Club 600


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Me too. And skunks love Club 600
> View attachment 2436278


That has gotta be the funniest thing I have seen in a while!!

Pepe Le Pew!!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lets see the haircut


before and after. 

View attachment 2436326


i need to do some rearranging but the canopy is much more even. the smallest were 2 feet already and i left them alone. the tallest are still a bit taller but i didn't have the heart to cut them anymore.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> before and after.
> 
> View attachment 2436326
> View attachment 2436327
> ...


They look alot better!
Thanx for the b4 and after


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool OGOF. Plants look great.
is that a 4x4 your working in? I can't remember ::


----------



## errb (Dec 9, 2012)

Jig, that is the most ingenious idea i have ever heard of! i seriously was thinking you were kidding bro. then that picture just sent me over the edge! haha amazing 

E.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

For anyone interested in tagging along for the journey.



>>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back.html#post8364346 <<<<<<<


You'll get a full dose on the 600 anyway though haha.







[video=youtube;mlBeMtoKkSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlBeMtoKkSA[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 10, 2012)

[youtube]LiXlvP-NoaU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

Sheesh, you lot can gas eh! lol.

Goedemorgen.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 10, 2012)

well been a while fucked my memory card reader and cant get my pics on, i have 4 big bud under 400mh. im pretty shit wit starting seeds so im gona try taking clones off these when there a bit bigger i have a heated propogator and seen a small strip light that is white 60w bulb about 1ft long for £20 would that be enough light for about 20 clones that will be like 5 off a each plant. i will get pics on this week sumtime


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

Good to see you budolskie. Good luck with the clones.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 10, 2012)

Good morning 6er's. I had a really good weekend meeting some "old school" friends of my fathers who came to our hometown to go visit him in federal prison (firearms silly man never learns). Was hearing wondrful stories about these strains and im really curious. Anyone in the 6er's had experiance with these?View attachment 2437022


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> before and after.
> 
> View attachment 2436326
> View attachment 2436327
> ...


i think you will be pleased with the results.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

Bagseed 2 Gal powergrower



~C That Cat?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 10, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Cool OGOF. Plants look great.
> is that a 4x4 your working in? I can't remember ::


thanks. i love them, they love me back. 

it's a 4' 9" square tent. i like it.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Dec 10, 2012)

How do you guys link vids to the forum.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 10, 2012)

C Cat said:


> View attachment 2437081View attachment 2437082View attachment 2437083 Bagseed 2 Gal powergrower
> 
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


that's a beauty! nice job.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 10, 2012)

Fazer1rlg said:


> How do you guys link vids to the forum.


look at the top of the quick reply area. the 3rd thing from the right is for videos. just copy and past them.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> that's a beauty! nice job.


Thanks!

~C That Cat?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 10, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> ~C That Cat?


i'm retired and thankfully live alone. every once in awhile, i get in the mood to get a cat or dog but i always come to the same conclusion. one day, they will fuck up my grow. not to mention the bugs the little buggers would bring in the house.
so no dog or cat.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm retired and thankfully live alone. every once in awhile, i get in the mood to get a cat or dog but i always come to the same conclusion. one day, they will fuck up my grow. not to mention the bugs the little buggers would bring in the house.
> so no dog or cat.


 Get a cat! Dogs can be sorta reckless in my opinion compaired to cats.Fun to have around the house but I see where your coming from

~C That Cat?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

To me a couple hairs here and there in my bud is a worth while trade off for a little furry companion. I don't let mine outside though, so no bringing in bugs and dirt. I wouldn't like that.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> To me a couple hairs here and there in my bud is a worth while trade off for a little furry companion. I don't let mine outside though, so no bringing in bugs and dirt. I wouldn't like that.


Agreed,But my little baby is so fluffy she brings pine needles and leafs in haha 


~C That Cat?


----------



## errb (Dec 10, 2012)

oh you guys n your pu$$ies lol so jigs line up is 1 cat n a couple skunks haha

E.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 10, 2012)

He's got skunks & a pride of cats (indoor & outdoor), bears, and a lovely little pooch next door with golden pipes of dulcet tones that soothes the savage breast.

Morning, ya'll


Will be offline for a while today while I re-install windows (vista) on my computer.
Corrupted some files and half of my programs won't run. 
The cable on an external hard rive came loose, and confused Windows, so it just went kerflooey, and keeps getting worse.
So, time to wipe her down and do a clean install.
Everything is archived that needs archived, so just going to eat something and get started.

Speaking of getting started:
Good to see you getting back into the game, whodat!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

EDIT: Doobie beat me lol

Close... (ok, not really). Try many many cats, a few skunks, multiple families of raccoons, and a bear. That's not to mention the coyotes and the stray dogs that are always showing up at our place. There were squirrels everywhere a couple years ago, but they got a disease and no more squirrels at all. It's kinda sad. I seen a bobcat up the road. We got salamanders and regular looking lizards. Lot's of birds chirping all the time. Mice too, every once in a while the outside cats will drop one off at our doorstep.

Oh yeah, and we like spiders here. I think they are good luck and we don't kill them. Don't even take them outside. I'd rather they patrol the house for insects. I would be worried about the spider population getting out of control, but we have all the cats to keep them at a healthy level.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Get a cat! Dogs can be sorta reckless in my opinion compaired to cats.Fun to have around the house but I see where your coming from
> 
> ~C That Cat?


My big dog is a clumsy oaf and destroys things by accident, and the lil one will eat the whole plants buds and all....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: Doobie beat me lol
> 
> Close... (ok, not really). Try many many cats, a few skunks, multiple families of raccoons, and a bear. That's not to mention the coyotes and the stray dogs that are always showing up at our place. There were squirrels everywhere a couple years ago, but they got a disease and no more squirrels at all. It's kinda sad. I seen a bobcat up the road. We got salamanders and regular looking lizards. Lot's of birds chirping all the time. Mice too, every once in a while the outside cats will drop one off at our doorstep.
> 
> ...


Man you live in the wild like Grizzly Adams or something!
Skunks and coons and bears, OH MY!
Not to mention scats of cats!

Gonna rename you Dr Dolittle


----------



## supchaka (Dec 10, 2012)

When I was a bit younger there was a skunk near my apartment. I wanted it to go elsewhere so I just kinda raised my arms and lumbered towards it while making noise. Ill be damned if that little fucker didn't turn towards me and hiss like I don't know what and start running straight at me. I squealed like a girl while I spun around and hauled ass the other direction. Never fucked with them after that!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: Doobie beat me lol
> 
> Close... (ok, not really). Try many many cats, a few skunks, multiple families of raccoons, and a bear. That's not to mention the coyotes and the stray dogs that are always showing up at our place. There were squirrels everywhere a couple years ago, but they got a disease and no more squirrels at all. It's kinda sad. I seen a bobcat up the road. We got salamanders and regular looking lizards. Lot's of birds chirping all the time. Mice too, every once in a while the outside cats will drop one off at our doorstep.
> 
> ...



that's pretty cool. all those critters should be fun.

i haven't been out of the city in years. a month in the country would do me good. 

do the cats know to get out of dodge when a bear shows up? or do they sit there wondering if they can eat it?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 10, 2012)

whats up guys, decided to chop the 4 2 tokes and the qq today. was a snap decision thought id cut my loses the cold really messed things up, they seem to have been in suspended animation for a good few weeks hardly doing anything. i have left the 3 pks in, ill let them go see what happens. i think ill just make hash out of all of it, cause its still really light and airy. i found a few odd fan leaves on the a couple of the 2 tokes 1 had another leaf growing from it and a couple had small buds starting to grow from them. i will upload a few pics later


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

The outdoor cats just sit there right on the deck next to the bear without a worry in the world. They don't even flinch. One of the indoor cats tries to attack the bear every time it comes by. Jumps right into the window to get at it. If I were to let her out I'm sure she would chase that bear right off. She's a mother. Can't fuck with mothers lol.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

alas someone besides myself believe spiders are good luck! and bass that pup must just love your juicy nugs ~C That Cat?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 10, 2012)

these are dogs, doing well so far. I think i will be alittle more conservative with my pics from now on tho. Thankyou to all who pay attention to my shares and actually do like what they see, its folks like this that keep me here sadly i think i woulda left quite sometime ago. We'll see how much of a difference i see with the 600's hanging vert this time round. Yeah obviously noone here has had a chance to try this......so im hoping and sending the positive juju vibes to the hopes that i can be able to look into the tent and see that would truly be nice.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2012)

C Cat said:


> alas someone besides myself believe spiders are good luck! and bass that pup must just love your juicy nugs ~C That Cat?


I have some outdoor plants that never had a chance! She eats the leaves the buds preflowers and all. She also eats my tomatoes. 
I saw her one day jumping up and playing with the toms. I thought it was cute. 
I came out a few days later and several were half eaten, missing, and one plant had a broken trunk.
I then saw my weed plants were mangled as well.
I was wondering why she was acting so crazy and hyper lately lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Good morning 6er's. I had a really good weekend meeting some "old school" friends of my fathers who came to our hometown to go visit him in federal prison (firearms silly man never learns). Was hearing wondrful stories about these strains and im really curious. Anyone in the 6er's had experiance with these?View attachment 2437022View attachment 2437023View attachment 2437024




Looks dank, but what strains are they?




Morning sixers 
Off to water the babies


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

got the munchies from ya plants and snacked on your toms !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 10, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Looks dank, but what strains are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was told they are called galadiesel, a mix of c99 and something or other. here lookie....So yeah as long as im stuttering over there orig genetics lmao i am thinking about maybe a pursuit of this and getting some cuttings to start a journal with. It is very sexy and unfortunatley the monitor wont let me scratch and sniff! Ok here's what im told this is galadiesel genetics are as follows c99xsour dieselaka ecsd, chemdog d clone is the mother of ecsd og kush! sexy ass gear guys sexy ass gear!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

buttt buttt I want a wiff ~C That Cat?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 3


----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2012)

My chickens loved my outdoor super lemon haze leafs, they left the blueberry alone for some reason. 
had to block off my veg area, the cat kept sneaking in there and eating fan leaves


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm using tap water for the very first time for my girls.

Is there anything to the leaving it out 24 hours thing (so chlorine evaporates ?) ? I'm thinking of just putting the water strait in the rez. It has been sitting out a couple hours already while I think about lol


----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2012)

Most municipal water is treated with chlormines not chlorine anymore. 
Chloramine will not evaporate/break down the same way chlorine will. 

Worry more about temp of the water. 

I am back using RO. I remove calcium and magnesium then add calmag.

I should start treating myself as well as I do my plants.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

If you got heavy chlorinated water it should help. But you got to do a crazy dance around the bucket for a few hours as well otherwise it doesn't work...not sure why


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Ditto on the cloramine. Tap water can vary depending where you are. If it means anything jig, Iv never used RO water, iv just let tap bubble out for a day or longer. Worked fine for me, but then again may tap came out to 80 ppm.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys. I'm using tap water for the very first time for my girls.
> 
> Is there anything to the leaving it out 24 hours thing (so chlorine evaporates ?) ? I'm thinking of just putting the water strait in the rez. It has been sitting out a couple hours already while I think about lol


i fill 20 one gallon milk jugs let them sit for a week (only need 24-48 usually) and my tds ppm reads .80 everytime. Which i think is decent for the ladies. You can always look up your local water report they HAVE to post it annually i think jig. If not you can always move close to me buddy! lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 10, 2012)

And yes letting the water sit out DOES WORK. Foe me ive noticed a signifigant difference, also bear in mind ive been using this process since i started growing.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

4 DOGs a veggin.....and a partridge in a pear tree!
















Welterusten jongens en meisjes!

DST


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

I never really let my water sit out,Unless its from the hose..Oh god not the hose....



~C That Cat?


----------



## errb (Dec 10, 2012)

jig, i use tap water for my ladies. i let the water sit out 24hours to evaporate any chlorine, however make sure your watching your PH. I for some reason had a PH of 6.5 in Sept. then 7.5 come November? I wonder why? 

whodat, little lady looks good man.

E.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 10, 2012)

Went out and splurged on some more hydrofarm t-5 lovliness.I also got sold on a beautiful barrel catus. Called him gatsby lmao!


----------



## errb (Dec 10, 2012)

DST, your plants are always so lush and deep green. Is that just the strain or a heavy dose of N? both? they look great regardless!!!

E.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone interested in Main-Lining? looks pretty legit to me! Im going to give it a try 


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html





This made me drop everything I was doing to indulge in a hefty does of cannabis 

[video=youtube;iksA-DD3990]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iksA-DD3990[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Dec 10, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Fuck Texas.
> Thats all. lol


Fuck Alberta. That's all. 


The pron is insane in here today! Rock on 600!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2012)

DST said:


> 4 DOGs a veggin.....and a partridge in a pear tree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed the dog kush seems to have the deepest green leaves of any strain, and look how glossy too!!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Anyone interested in Main-Lining? looks pretty legit to me! Im going to give it a try
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html
> ...


Cheese X WW Mainlined, KandyKUSH too but no pic 

~C That Cat?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 10, 2012)

C Cat said:


> View attachment 2437788Cheese X WW Mainlined, KandyKUSH too but no pic
> 
> ~C That Cat?


excellent to see because ironically enough i have the same strains waiting to take there place in the dirt eventually. the ww x cheese looks like a tasty treat!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmm? White Widow. I don't hear that too often anymore. When a strain goes out of style, is it still a good strain? lol That Cheese X WW sounds grand!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

My kinda guy VTM, I hear ya duchie it has been sometime sence Iheard of WW. lol lets hope fingers crossed for female ether or ill be savin pollen ~C That Cat


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2012)

......it just so happens that I have a ww/phycosis hanging and a ww about 5 weeks into bloom, and she's beautiful. I had seeds from westy and room. 


cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 10, 2012)

WW/Psychosis. Those are two sativa leaning crosses in themselves. Did you make that cross cof?

Edit. Never mind. I reread that.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I guess I'll let the water sit out a little longer. I'm trying an ultra long flush this time around. I stopped giving them nutrients at 5 weeks 2 days of 12/12. It's been a week since I stopped and only a couple leaves on the bottom are showing any signs of changing at all. I'm planning on letting things go 9-10 weeks. Although I may harvest a plant at 7 weeks just to have some more 'up' smoke.

Also.... I am for the first time in my life a proud owner of a brand new car.  2013 Ford Cmax  Earlier I was wondering when the first time I'd smoke it in would be lol.

And I took my calculus final tonight. I did horribly, only answered about half the questions. But had to laugh when I went to turn it in. People in there think I know everything and I'm sure they thought I finished the whole thing in the time I took. They looked all nervous and pissy, like 'fuck that guy'. Lol... I definitely was helping the curve for them today.

Only one more final on Wednesday and it will be at least 7 months off school for me!!! More time to grow DANK!!!!!!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

reveal her cof, please ~C That Cat?


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 10, 2012)

Fellow 600 watters - JONNY NEEDS YOUR H-E-L-P!

Girls are getting ready for the 12/12 flip and jonny doesn't know what kind of HPS bulb he should run. Should I blow $90 on a 600w hortilux bulb, dual spec, agromax, Ushio? Jonny is very confused and needs assistance....I have a used HPS bulb that I feel I do NOT want to flower with b/c it has quite a few hours on it so what is the 600w club gonna recommend? 

Jonny is eagerly awaiting your responses!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Iv used both ushi and horti, they did good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

i used hortiluxeye 600. Lol went back to my cheapo bulb, just got a new one in the mail today. i would say the difference is marginal at best. for me.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2012)

the white widow day 48



this plant has been ignored. she's in a 1 gallon container and was not fed until this week.

there's not $ .50 difference in growth between the high $ bulb and a cheap one


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

As usual cof, lovely.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 10, 2012)

I've never used a high end bulb. Not to say I'm not thinking of stepping it up and trying one, but the Artemis bulbs I've used have seemed to have done the trick for me over again. I'm not recommending you get that bulb, you probably wouldn't find one, but somewhere in the middle would probably be a good bet. Anything more is just splitting hairs, IMO. I say go with the Ushio if the price is right. Better yet. If you can get 2 Ushios for the shame as you'd spend on a Hortilux or something, then get 2 Ushios! lol


----------



## You know (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for there support! 12 days and like 50 pages this thread does nothing but numbers!

pulled the 4 rocks out to harvest a bit early. the liberty haze hermed and bad. all seed pods and white pistils. no bananas, no pollen sacks. all seed sacks. Very disappointing. didnt want to fuck up my rock lock harvest. 

NEver seen something like this before. will post pic soon. 

Theres a piece of the harvest in the bowl. lots of crystals RUI trashed my HD resolution lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

I vote cheap bulbs.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mornin all quick snap of pukkas grape kush x exo hmmm she stinks!!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2012)

I spent $60 on a bulb with no name in particular. Luminix or some shit. It grows plants.

maybe it was $40.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

My 2 Bob on lights and equipment. Most equipment you find will do the job perfectly well. Most ballasts, most lights, most reflectors. However, if you want to go industrial and are growing with 1000 lights (yes, a 1000 lights, not a 1000watts), then getting something that gives you 0.05 of a % better output may actually be pertenent. However, if you are growing with 1, or 2 bulbs then forget it. Get one that is in your budget range. I buy Phillips Son-T's and they are 22 euros and have always done me well.

Peace, DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2012)

Sup Sixerz, hope all is good in the club, I been staying busy working. Got the holiday money ready to blow away!!!Well it was my mom's 2 years since passing and it is still too fresh. This plant is my Mamadude, in memory of my mom. She has been watching over this one. Love you Mom!!



Peace all and keep the pr*0*n coming!!!

FMILY(Forever Mom I Love You)


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

Sweet FM! She certainly looks like a well loved lady. Good vibes to you bru. DST


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 11, 2012)

Jonny i wouldnt ever hesitate to spend bread on the garden. I was once asking this same question and was told this............years ago before the digi ballast tech caught up the hoods ang the older digi ballasts were having issue's with some bulbs(burning out or flickering or just not restarting all together.),they used an ushio in replacement of the eye hortilux only because the ballast was whacky at the time. i use eye hortilux im on a budget, i just pay very close attention to mybulbs lifespan by this i mean this.....see how my bulb has blackened edges in the tube itself? The blacker the edges the less life is left on the ole girl and best to be putting money aside for a new one. Or see if you can get a hydroshop on the zon or e-bay to sell you 2 for one kinda deal they exist believe it or not. Have fun jonny cause 12/12 is when the magic happens!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 11, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Fellow 600 watters - JONNY NEEDS YOUR H-E-L-P!
> 
> Girls are getting ready for the 12/12 flip and jonny doesn't know what kind of HPS bulb he should run. Should I blow $90 on a 600w hortilux bulb, dual spec, agromax, Ushio? Jonny is very confused and needs assistance....I have a used HPS bulb that I feel I do NOT want to flower with b/c it has quite a few hours on it so what is the 600w club gonna recommend?
> 
> Jonny is eagerly awaiting your responses!


i'm a hortilux guy. i change it out every year to keep the buds happy. 

happy buds = happy pot head.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's my lil lady's the reason they are so small is coz I was movin house 6 weeks into flower this is their new home











Buddha Tahoe og 3 phenos
1 





2





3






Critical sensi star






psychosis cheese






Pakistani sativa x bubba kush









roll on the next grow


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2012)

what ya got vegging for ya next lot?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

Started with the CS on one of my dogs for the fems. Regulars bx2's are nearly ready for the chop.

Bit miffed about a load of headband x deep blue s33ds that didn't pop. They are sitting in the wet paper towel as usual. 5 popped first day, rest...nuffink

I have a few Engineers Dream that are coming along. I planted a few just as the Cup started and ended up neglecting them badly (the lads will probably remember when they where over the shrivelled up dried out little yins....ooops.

Still procrastinating about what to do with the rest of the DOG's if I should keep veggin, or flip em.

Okaydoky, laters friends.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hell yeah ras. Congrats on the new place. The plants don't seem to have minded the move very much, they look great.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 11, 2012)

mr west said:


> what ya got vegging for ya next lot?


2 dippy Elsie's 
2 sour diesel
1 headband 818
1 freeby from cali connection
4 psychosis 
Only just germinated the seeds the other day so got a long way to go on the up side got this 1 comin down in a week or so


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2012)

seeds seedsseedsseeds


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Started with the CS on one of my dogs for the fems. Regulars bx2's are nearly ready for the chop.
> 
> Bit miffed about a load of headband x deep blue s33ds that didn't pop. They are sitting in the wet paper towel as usual. 5 popped first day, rest...nuffink
> 
> ...


I have some new seeds that arent popping right up either. I can only assume they arent dried enough yet. I believe yours are new beans too right? I think after a month or so they're usually good to go.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

It's not that, they have been down for 7-8 weeks I think.
.


supchaka said:


> I have some new seeds that arent popping right up either. I can only assume they arent dried enough yet. I believe yours are new beans too right? I think after a month or so they're usually good to go.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2012)

DST said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/


I see there is a new Engineers' Dream in the pipeline. When can we expect it to be on the market?


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

Well the male pollen is sitting there, but only for the F2s, which are already available. So I will probalbly do another round after this to go to F3 before releasing more through BB......I guess. We shall see.


curious old fart said:


> I see there is a new Engineers' Dream in the pipeline. When can we expect it to be on the market?
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Here's my lil lady's the reason they are so small is coz I was movin house 6 weeks into flower this is their new home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one hell of a sturdy tent there! I'm digging all the cross supports!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

I didnt even notice that! verrr sturdy indeed.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

I got to work on my new boxes today  I was in the zone feeling good... the a fucking lingerer showed up  lol by the time it left it was already starting to get dark. FFS! I got the blue print marked up already so it should only take a day of manufacturing, if that.


[video=youtube;M7zaeyWCp0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7zaeyWCp0o[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I spent $60 on a bulb with no name in particular. Luminix or some shit. It grows plants.
> 
> maybe it was $40.


Ok I looked it was a maxlume and it was $43...


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> I didnt even notice that! verrr sturdy indeed.


I so need to get one like that, my fan can suck all it wants and not cave my shit in. I added a single bar about halfway up but it's taped and ghetto and not that nice!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I so need to get one like that, my fan can suck all it wants and not cave my shit in. I added a single bar about halfway up but it's taped and ghetto and not that nice!



lol I was just going through your thread and saw that! Thinking, well Ill be damned if thats not a coincidence?!?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I so need to get one like that, my fan can suck all it wants and not cave my shit in. I added a single bar about halfway up but it's taped and ghetto and not that nice!


My tent is all stretched out and might be why the zipper is detaching.
I totally need that structure as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2012)

[youtube]M7zaeyWCp0o[/youtube]

Fucking skunks sprayed again. I'd be pissed if they weren't helpin a brother out. I can't wait to board up under the house... as soon as this grow is over and I get a carbon filter. Thanks a log Dog Kush.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My tent is all stretched out and might be why the zipper is detaching.
> I totally need that structure as well.


My 5 minute search shows those tents aren't readily available here in the states... At least that I could find


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> My 5 minute search shows those tents aren't readily available here in the states... At least that I could find


I am sure I can modify mine somehow...pvc


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Fucking skunks sprayed again. I'd be pissed if they weren't helpin a brother out. I can't wait to board up under the house... as soon as this grow is over and I get a carbon filter. Thanks a log Dog Kush.


the skunks caught whiff of your DOG's and were trying to compete for the loudest odor.....who won?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2012)

Skunks still kicking ass. lol. Seriously, when you open our front door it's like a strait up PUNCH in the face. Got most the windows open, not sure if that's helping or not. Man it's bad.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

That sucks! I remember when my dog got sprayed, I had to ride my bike drunk as shit to get home remedy supplies. Fucking awful!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2012)

tomato juice will help eliminate the odor if you can find the area.


whodat
did you ever replace petey?



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> tomato juice will help eliminate the odor if you can find the area.
> 
> 
> whodat
> ...


No, not anytime soon... The road nearby is too treacherous, and my property too big to fence in. I may just make "best friends" with chickens, rabbits, and such. I do love hanging with the donkeys all the time lol,,, they also give me something in return I can use for the garden  same would obviously apply with the chickens and rabbits, but I can also eat the rabbit and the hens will give me eggs. Iv built a small proto chicken tractor already,,, just need some income to get all those other things rolling.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 11, 2012)

Just stepped into the club 600 a week or so ago, upgraded from 300+ watts of CFL to a dimmable 600 ballast with a cool tube!!

ready to see how this turns out.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 11, 2012)

Black Rose X (blackrose X c4 X caseyband) fruity smelling n tasteing, the high creeps up on you, a nice smooth, level, high, fairly indica.

oops my mistake that is just plain Black Rose, hit with a BR X (C4 X caseyband) male.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

keifcake said:


> Just stepped into the club 600 a week or so ago, upgraded from 300+ watts of CFL to a dimmable 600 ballast with a cool tube!!
> 
> ready to see how this turns out.


Congrats  Welcome and keep us posted eh! 



dababydroman said:


> Black Rose X (blackrose X c4 X caseyband) fruity smelling n tasteing, the high creeps up on you, a nice smooth, level, high, fairly indica.
> 
> oops my mistake that is just plain Black Rose, hit with a BR X (C4 X caseyband) male.


Danky dro man.


Day 4

?p x BnS


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't you just hate it when 8 in the morning looks like 10 oclock at night......

MORNING 600!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2012)

white n foggy here and colddd


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

just dark and pishin with rain over here lad......the wife is off to a fancy dress party tonight, lol. She's going as the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo because she can just wear what she normally wears and die her hair black, lmao. Looks like I'll be chilling in today if ti stays like this.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2012)

Shite winter weather sucks cold ones. Shame she didnae dress up, u could pretend she's someone else when she comes home lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

So I could have like an affair with my own wife, lol....

Her being drunk is dressed up enough for me


mr west said:


> Shite winter weather sucks cold ones. Shame she didnae dress up, u could pretend she's someone else when she comes home lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never seen my Mrs when she's drunk.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

That's cause she can drink you under the table mate, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been inventing new drinks this last week. the broon russian! replace vodka with brandy. Bliss. 

drinking duvel like it's going out of fashion too. i do love the festive period


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2012)

wouldnt that be a brown Frenchman if u replaced the vodka with brandy??


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

So it should be called an Algerian basically......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

Without milk its called a dirty mother


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2012)

Girly cocktail init?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

you calling my drink a poof?  Christmas cocktail.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2012)

Happy 121212 ppl


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning 6er's its fucken cold here today and the titanium in my body says cold sucks! Anyone here in the club have any idea's on how a gardener in the states can get there hands on some bio nova nute's? Need's to be east coastish in location if at all possible please and thankyou.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2012)

I think they're European sales only.
But whatever product of theirs interests you will have a direct equivalent in a different product line that's available in the US.
Nutes is nutes, and additives is additives for the most part, just a different bottle/box with different logo & art.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Don't you just hate it when 8 in the morning looks like 10 oclock at night......
> 
> MORNING 600!!!




i'm usually awake around 3 a.m. for some reason or other. 

when i'm hitting the meds kind of hard, i'll see that's it's 5 but i'll have to think about if it's 5 a.m. or p.m.

the only reason it matters is, will i be eating breakfast or dinner.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

kind of like cars Doobie, just boxes with 4 wheels.......well not really, all cars are different and although they generally all move forward and back, some do it better than others.

Or I could say, "tell that to Advanced Nutrients", lol.

I am sure you could get an equivalent "organic" nutrient with another product. I think VTM is interested in that one as it's tried and tested and works well with organic mediums. I have found it hard to actually get the nutrient over here, my bloody local grow shop didn't have any for almost 6 months. Anyway, if I find anywhere I'll be sure to let you know VTM.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

This is the US dealer for BN.
[h=3]USA[/h] [HR][/HR] *PermaCulture Inc.
31515 SE Division Drive
Troutdale Oregon 97060
503-912-1026
www.permacultureinc.com*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 12, 2012)

hey 600w club. im here still. All my bb girls are doing great. Got a new freebie of headband x cali orange bud, im about sow. still on the ps3, should have computer up and running soon. anyone wire a t5 ballast . my ballast went out. put a new one in and shorted out?lol. found out why after it happened. ill get more in to that story soon.with pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> This is the US dealer for BN.
> *USA*
> 
> [HR][/HR] *PermaCulture Inc.
> ...



Well, now. 
That's embarrassing, as that's just 40 miles up the highway from me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2012)

Sha-klanka!








Sha-blapp!








Sha-blammo!








And the cow says: "Shazoom!":


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

Bom Shankaaaaa


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2012)

And the magic music makes your morning mood, yeah!

[video=youtube_share;xiC__IjCa2s]http://youtu.be/xiC__IjCa2s[/video]


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 12, 2012)

i have a 600, can i be part of the club?


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome dieselweed.

I thought that Bio Nova US dealer post would tickle ya Doobie, hehe.


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 12, 2012)

My temps are at 86F, and i'm concerned. I installed a 4" duct in my tent to pull fresh air from a window, but the negative pressure does not provide enough air flow. Im considering a 4" inline, or a small AC unit


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Mmmmmnn, that's quite hot, not drastic, but hottish, I would recommend at least a 5inch or 125mm inline fan to extract with a 600.

Simple equation:
Your total light wattage divided by 2, then + 20%, will give you the Metre cubed rating you need for your space. (around 360-400 is ideal). 125L1 ruck would do the job for example.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Welcome dieselweed.
> 
> I thought that Bio Nova US dealer post would tickle ya Doobie, hehe.


I even popped over to their website before my original post to see if they had a search feature so people could find distributors & retailers, but didn't find any.
Or I was stoned and I missed it.


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 12, 2012)

i have a 6" inline fan pulling air out. I'm running over 1400 watts in an area 5ftx5ftx7ft, so ~175 cubic feet.

Maybe i should build a bigger grow tent...and buy a bag of seed  I didn't anticipate on using so much light, but i got a great deal on them.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 12, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I so need to get one like that, my fan can suck all it wants and not cave my shit in. I added a single bar about halfway up but it's taped and ghetto and not that nice!


I got it from 3ch in the uk I don't use the shelf in the to section but it might come in handy 1 day


The Grow Cube 120 Tent is the ideal tent to ensure maximum lumens get to your plants with a 600w Grow Light System, and that there is plenty of available space for both your plants and the ventilation equipment required to maintain the environment in your Hydroponic Grow Tent at desired temperatures. We anticipate the Grow Cube Tent 120 will be the flagship of this exciting and innovative new range of Grow Tents. The 1.2M x 1.2M area is perfect fit for a 600w Grow Light system, meaning your plants can benefit from maximum lumens in the space available.
Grow Cube tents have unbeatable inbuilt strength due to their modular construction. The shorter tent poles ensure this baby can take plenty of weight! And the heavy duty material used for the shell fabric of the Grow Cube can be trusted to keep the light in when the Grow Lights are on, and to keep light from encroaching into the tent when they are off.
This Grow Tent has added an optional compartment in which you can keep your electrical appliances safe and sound, as well as tidy and easily accessible through a purpose-built entry flap.
From selling Grow Tents for a number of years we now firmly believe that the Grow Cube Tents are the best on the market. This new innovative design is truly destined to become the market leader. To ensure you have the opportunity to benefit from this top quality product, 3CH can offer it at a special Introductory Price, so the question of value-for-money neednt enter your mind.
In Summary, We are really pleased to be chosen as the 1st UK Retailer to be able to stock the Grow Cube as we feel it's the Best Grow Tent, at presently the Best Price, and all serious growers will want one as the basis of their Hydroponic Grow Room.
Pop into your nearest 3CH shop to see for yourself!


GCT120 Assembly Instructions


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

I use an 8 inch fan for 2 600's. I think you will struggle with a 6 inch with that wattage. I use 1200 in a 1.2m squared vertical set up. I don't think tent size is the issue, I think air movement is.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I even popped over to their website before my original post to see if they had a search feature so people could find distributors & retailers, but didn't find any.
> Or I was stoned and I missed it.


Looks more like an online set up. You can order from them so I imagine they will be reasonable shipping in the US. If you are into buying online that is.....


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> I use an 8 inch fan for 2 600's. I think you will struggle with a 6 inch with that wattage. I use 1200 in a 1.2m squared vertical set up. I don't think tent size is the issue, I think air movement is.


I think i will reroute my 6" fan to vent the air cooled hoods, then re-purpose the squirrel cage and have it pull fresh air in. If i can lose 5-10 degrees, that would be phenomenal.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

dieselweed said:


> If i can lose 5-10 degrees, that would be phenomenal.


Even a few degrees would help, reducing by 5-10 you would have spot on temps.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2012)

Heh, heh.
Just a 6" fan annecdote:

Went to remove the glass pane of my hood (24"x24") to clean the inside of the glass and was using one hand to hold up to the glass from the edge as I removed the latches from the hood.
It was then that I noticed that it was still being held tightly in place by the vacuum of the fan (435cfm 6" fan running through 20ft of stovepipe instead of flex-hose).
And I mean tight.
Had to shut off the fan to get the glass to drop free without damage.
Pretty cool.
Carry on.

**edit:*
*OoopS!
That should read - 12-ft of flex hose and 12-ft of stove pipe*


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha thanks dst for the us distributor and the info always a pleasure getting info from you lol, now to learn the schedule! See the difference and drool while they prosper! Welcome diesel you'll love it here in the club of 600's!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

I use an 8" fan on a single 600, and sometimes I run a 1000 instead in there if it gets packed in my 4x4 tent
Id rather have too much than not enough.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2012)

Happy 12/12/12 12:12pm Club 600....pr*0*n


Mamadude x Cougar Kush
View attachment 2439669

I am buying a lottery ticket today @ 12:12pm for shits and giggles! I win, we will have a Club 600 Convention on my treat!!!!

EDIT: Westcoast time...lol
Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

No worries VTM,

And F.M. I'll start checking out flights now


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 12, 2012)

Please win FAM! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont know if there is any truth to plants swelling from a dark period at harvest time, but I dont know where I am gonna dry my buds, and they have been waiting to chop for 41 hrs now without light.

Too cold in the garage, and no room any where else.
I guess they will have to hang in the tent, but I really want the next run in there asap...what to do??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

..........


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........
> View attachment 2439745


Shes pretty1
What strain is she again?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Shes pretty1
> What strain is she again?


Adopted name 'Smelly Fingerez', lol.

BB's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze' (Laz Fingerez cut).


----------



## Trousers (Dec 12, 2012)

keifcake said:


> Just stepped into the club 600 a week or so ago, upgraded from 300+ watts of CFL to a dimmable 600 ballast with a cool tube!!
> 
> ready to see how this turns out.



congratulations.

No offense to anyone, but cfl/flurescent bud is not even close when it comes to the quality of HID weed.

I gave away some blueberry and ISS that was grown under T5s. It is just not as good. It is all spiky and has a weird texture.
My T5 is sitting in the shed gathering dust.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

Trousers said:


> congratulations.
> 
> No offense to anyone, but cfl/flurescent bud is not even close when it comes to the quality of HID weed.
> 
> ...


My T5 has a bad ballast, but I would use it for veg/moms and also side lighting when flowering.
Never tried flowering under one, but dont expect it would made hardball buds like my 600 or 1000 either, unless you had then on all sides and top...then probably close.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 12, 2012)

Trousers said:


> congratulations.
> 
> No offense to anyone, but cfl/flurescent bud is not even close when it comes to the quality of HID weed.
> 
> ...


216w Of t5 97 days seed to harvest, I think its in the all in thumb,although HPS is good t5 and CFL are money savers 



~C That Cat?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

C Cat said:


> 216w Of t5 97 days seed to harvest, I think its in the all in thumb,although HPS is good t5 and CFL are money savers View attachment 2439788
> View attachment 2439789
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?


Looking good!
best use of cfl/T5 is shorter plants, and you got that down!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2012)

That BB fairy is on speed or something. I was thinking another week still. DP's and DE's going down!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 12, 2012)

Pronpronpron 

working on my boxes today!


on another note,,,, just had some noob tell me to get a life and grow some budz... lol

lol and someone tell these damn honey bees to leave me alone! Why do they feel the need to sworn around my head while I'm trying to work! Piss off!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol and someone tell these damn honey bees to leave me alone! Why do they feel the need to sworn around my head while I'm trying to work! Piss off!


You must bee real sweet! (No pun intended)

~C that Cat?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2012)

That's super funny.

You're next post is post #420... better make it good lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 12, 2012)

Trousers said:


> congratulations.
> 
> No offense to anyone, but cfl/flurescent bud is not even close when it comes to the quality of HID weed.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that. I grown some great weed under t5's.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Must of been the hit of erl to smooth the journey out


duchieman said:


> That BB fairy is on speed or something. I was thinking another week still. DP's and DE's going down!


----------



## errb (Dec 12, 2012)

its all up for debate really. to each their own! i only use my T5 for veg and it works great. 2 red bulbs and 2 white ones. all the pron looks great guys hoping to get some decent photos of my ladies soon.

E.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

I use a torch, I get great results, lol






EDIT: It is a magic torch though.....


----------



## errb (Dec 12, 2012)

a torch? like as in a large piece of wood on fire? like Indiana Jones uses? lol I super confused with the picture DST 

E.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

errb said:


> a torch? like as in a large piece of wood on fire? like Indiana Jones uses? lol I super confused with the picture DST
> 
> E.


Most ppl consider a flashlight a torch. In American English all the words are askew and misused though.

Like In US Egglish van...like minivan...In England for example it means a truck.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

haha, my dry humour is coming out tonight. Light will grow plants, whatever type of light. I was just being silly by saying I use a torch (translation: flashlight). And it made me think of this cartoon that was on many moons ago, called Jamie and His Magic Torch, the little guy done all sorts of shit with that torch, I am guaranteeing you he could beat down any hid, cfl, t5 whatever the fuk, lol.







errb said:


> a torch? like as in a large piece of wood on fire? like Indiana Jones uses? lol I super confused with the picture DST
> 
> E.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> In American English all the words are askew and misused though.
> 
> Like In US Egglish van...like minivan...In England for example it means a truck.


Egglish, lol.......


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like he's got it on Super Lumen setting!!! hahaha.


DST said:


> haha, my dry humour is coming out tonight. Light will grow plants, whatever type of light. I was just being silly by saying I use a torch (translation: flashlight). And it made me think of this cartoon that was on many moons ago, called Jamie and His Magic Torch, the little guy done all sorts of shit with that torch, I am guaranteeing you he could beat down any hid, cfl, t5 whatever the fuk, lol.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 12, 2012)

Chaka I cut two weeks out of the germ/veg cycle to get a smaller plant, still over 3 feet tall! I just need a bigger tent damnit. Come on wifey! I emailed you the link to a new secret jardin 4x4!


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 12, 2012)

The room stays at 79F now 








My humidity ranges from 16-22%. I have a humidifier, but it doesn't do much. Will such low humidity affect growth?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm guessing you're in SoCal cuz that's the kind of humidity I have too. I also added a humidifier to the room which raised it like 3% so I said fuck it and been growing without it. If I had to pick high or low humidity to grow in, I'll take the low! It also makes the drying nicer for us


----------



## Trousers (Dec 12, 2012)

C Cat said:


> 216w Of t5 97 days seed to harvest, I think its in the all in thumb,although HPS is good t5 and CFL are money savers
> 
> 
> 
> ~C That Cat?



As I said, I think HID weed is way better. I didn't say you can't grow good weed under a T5. I just said I think it isn't as good. I gave away my T5 weed because I have plenty of perfectly good weed grown under a hps. 

Since you grow such incredible T5 weed, you could use those skills to grow better weed with HID.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2012)

My humidity is regularly below 10% and I don't notice any ill effects. I bet thing might grow a bit better with more humidity, but in my space mildew would grow better too. And I'll take no mildew.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My humidity is regularly below 10% and I don't notice any ill effects. I bet thing might grow a bit better with more humidity, but in my space mildew would grow better too. And I'll take no mildew.


I think in flower low humidity causes more trich production to protect itself. I might be wrong, but it sounds good lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Any 600 members in the seatac area?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Any 600 members in the seatac area?


Hey BC, hows everything going?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Billy boy! 

I like that one duchie


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

Jamie encouraged kids to sneak out the house in . the middle of the night. Well it did to me anyway lol


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

they removed your avatar naughty boy!


mr west said:


> Jamie encouraged kids to sneak out the house in . the middle of the night. Well it did to me anyway lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

DST said:


> they removed your avatar naughty boy!


bust out some dog pix fr me!!!!!!!!!! did you stabilize that hermi trait yet btw??? im very interested in this strain!!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

I am working on the BX2's just now. Limited pics but here's some in veg.....





Pollenated DOG bx2.











Peace, DST


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

DST said:


> I am working on the BX2's just now. Limited pics but here's some in veg.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are both the phenos really og fuelyish?


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Tallish pheno is fruity/spicey with some diesle and rubber smells.
Shorter pheno is more diesel chemical/rubber smell.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Tallish pheno is fruity/spicey with some diesle and rubber smells.
> Shorter pheno is more diesel chemical/rubber smell.


i want the shorter pheno then


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

probably more up your street actually what with your love of the SK. I think the shorter one is actually more funky like HeadBand. The taller one has quite a kush flavour to it as well though.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

Bring back Rab again i say, didnt wanna look at the back of my ears no more anyway lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

Like it fred! Festive Rab


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

Ho Ho Fucking Ho lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 13, 2012)

lol, seen you guys talk about t5. i just rebult mine. ihad to rewire one side. After blowing a new ballest , have drill go in my foot, and sparks fly at my face. i learned how to rebuld t5 setups. Just put my bb girls under 435w of t5 lighting for veg


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> have drill go in my foot, and sparks fly at my face.


Are you and Bassman related Cali? lol. he is also always having little, mishaps shall we say


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My humidity is regularly below 10% and I don't notice any ill effects. I bet thing might grow a bit better with more humidity, but in my space mildew would grow better too. And I'll take no mildew.



under 10%? i live in a desert and the house is usually around 35. i thought it was dry here. lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

DST said:


> I am working on the BX2's just now. Limited pics but here's some in veg.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i usually only see houseplants with that deep deep green, shiny look. very nice.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

are any of you guys "care givers" in the U.S. or canada? as in people give you their grow rights and you grow for them. 

i asked in a thread what care givers give their patients and i'm shocked at how little they get out of the deal.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 13, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> are any of you guys "care givers" in the U.S. or canada? as in people give you their grow rights and you grow for them.
> 
> i asked in a thread what care givers give their patients and i'm shocked at how little they get out of the deal.


Got accepted to caregive and gladly gave it back until my state gets there shit together in respect to thet patient caregiver relationship. Fortunatly for my family and close family friends whom are mmj patients they dont need to rely on the state or the man to provide quality medicine to them. In fact its been said thats its a better relationship and better medicine lol. Hi 6er's!!!!!! So here's more of the dog, herijuana, and romulan babies. lol i alos popped a pepe le dank from ggg because i couldnt resist! I have dabbled into the auto scene this go round, auto a auto b and gatsby my barrel catus lmao.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Got accepted to caregive and gladly gave it back until my state gets there shit together in respect to thet patient caregiver relationship. Fortunatly for my family and close family friends whom are mmj patients they dont need to rely on the state or the man to provide quality medicine to them. In fact its been said thats its a better relationship and better medicine lol. Hi 6er's!!!!!! So here's more of the dog, herijuana, and romulan babies. lol i alos popped a pepe le dank from ggg because i couldnt resist! I have dabbled into the auto scene this go round, auto a auto b and gatsby my barrel catus lmao.View attachment 2440755View attachment 2440760View attachment 2440763View attachment 2440765View attachment 2440772View attachment 2440773View attachment 2440774View attachment 2440766View attachment 2440767View attachment 2440769View attachment 2440770View attachment 2440771View attachment 2440762View attachment 2440756View attachment 2440757View attachment 2440758


if i was growing for someone else, it would be nice if it was a loved one. or even a liked one. 

the deal i've heard about is that if someone gives their 12 plant grow rights to a caregiver, they get one OZ a month free, and then pay $200 or more for any additional OZ and a couple let them have a plant or 2 of their own. not quite sure what that means. 

i'm like, WHAT? with 2, 1000 watt lights, space, and 12 fems, i could do some serious growing. with 5 gallon smart pots, i would get like 36 OZ every 3 months (easily), and give 3 or 4 to the guy who gave me those grow rights? 

such a deal.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> if i was growing for someone else, it would be nice if it was a loved one. or even a liked one.
> 
> the deal i've heard about is that if someone gives their 12 plant grow rights to a caregiver, they get one OZ a month free, and then pay $200 or more for any additional OZ and a couple let them have a plant or 2 of their own. not quite sure what that means.
> 
> ...


being that I'm a lightweight I wouldn't mind someone giving me an oz a month and I don't gotta grow anything at all! But better not be a day late you know!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sure about that as not state side. But I remember an old 6er McPurple who gave his card to a carer and he was getting a pretty good deal from what I can remember. I guess it depends how douche baggish the grower is.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Not sure about that as not state side. But I remember an old 6er McPurple who gave his card to a carer and he was getting a pretty good deal from what I can remember. I guess it depends how douche baggish the grower is.


when i first thought about it, i figured giving the patient 1/2 of whatever my yeild was would be fair. maybe more. i know what it costs to grow and i hired people and companies for a living so i know all about expenses for leasing buildings, paying permits etc. 

1 oz a month just doesn't seem fair in any way. one asswipe was basically saying fuck the patients. they should be happy to get anything for "free". 


when i'm giving you the legal permission to grow a decent amount of pot, i think i deserve more than what spills off the table and you're not giving me anything. it's mine. you're just the monkey i let water my plants.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Totally agree, 1 oz is a piss take. I would need at least 4 times that per month.


fatboyOGOF said:


> when i first thought about it, i figured giving the patient 1/2 of whatever my yeild was would be fair. maybe more. i know what it costs to grow and i hired people and companies for a living so i know all about expenses for leasing buildings, paying permits etc.
> 
> 1 oz a month just doesn't seem fair in any way. one asswipe was basically saying fuck the patients. they should be happy to get anything for "free".
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i usually only see houseplants with that deep deep green, shiny look. very nice.


Every morning at lights-on he buffs that shit out with some Carnauba wax taken from only the most select of palm trees in the deepest, darkest jungles of northern Brasil.
After fighting his way through hordes of angry, poison dart-wielding headhunters of the Bantu Yalla tribe, he boards an A320 and flies non-stop to the Serengeti where he harvests 7 zebra tails to make a buffing bonnet, sprinkles it with 24ct gold dust and crushed diamonds, and then attaches his buffing pad to the rear wheel of a McLaren F1 supercar up on jacks, revs the tires up to 225-mph and works those leaves until they shine so brightly that they make the sun looks like a black hole. 
Or something like that.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> Every morning at lights-on he buffs that shit out with some Carnauba wax taken from only the most select of palm trees in the deepest, darkest jungles of northern Brasil.
> After fighting his way through hordes of angry, poison dart-wielding headhunters of the Bantu Yalla tribe, he boards an A320 and flies non-stop to the Sernegeti where he harvests 7 zebra tails to make a buffing bonnet, sprinkles it with 24ct gold dust and crushed diamonds, and then attaches his buffing pad to the rear wheel of a McLaren F1 supercar up on jacks, revs the tires up to 225-mph and works those leaves until they shine so brightly that they make the sun looks like a black hole.
> Or something like that.


lol


i was thinking that elves come out at night and polish the hell out of them. i need some house elves.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 13, 2012)

Im just happy things have gotten better than worse in respect to ignorance surrounding cannabis. It's funny how some patients go from newb to connasuer lol, one friend calls himself a trichrome slut lmao,.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im just happy things have gotten better than worse in respect to ignorance surrounding cannabis. It's funny how some patients go from newb to connasuer lol, one friend calls himself a trichrome slut lmao,.


i was just in the newbie forum. 

the questions always make me laugh.


we've come a long way and still learn something new here and there.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

I've had someone call me a weedologist once  it was a proud day in plant growing history for me.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I've had someone call me a weedologist once  it was a proud day in plant growing history for me.


i like that. 

when a friend tells me his wife said my malawi made her retarded, it was a great compliment.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

I just generally get told I stink.....thanks Mrs D. I'lI take it as a compliment, haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess I'm a shit head because I see an ounce a month as a hell of a deal for a patient. You get an oz a month for basically nothing. What's the problem?

I think it's one thing if you are actually 'caring' for someone who needs 'medicine' vs. getting your buddy to get a licence he didn't have in the first place, just to give you rights.

And trip out. Express, you were just in my dream (no homo)... I wake up and here you are in the 600. Freaking me out.

EDIT: Also as far as I know, you can give your rights to anyone and everyone who is allowed to be a caregiver. Meaning all the 30 co-ops I've walked into in my life.... they ALL have my patients rights giving them larger exemptions. So industrious people could be getting free ounces all over the place.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't like to post stuff like this, but I think it's a good one. It's a link for our U.S. living folks to tell the white house to respect Wash. and Colo. laws.

[h=3]http://wh.gov/ROrr[/h]


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I guess I'm a shit head because I see an ounce a month as a hell of a deal for a patient. You get an oz a month for basically nothing. What's the problem?
> 
> I think it's one thing if you are actually 'caring' for someone who needs 'medicine' vs. getting your buddy to get a licence he didn't have in the first place, just to give you rights.
> 
> ...


Ok, 2 oz then? lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

lol. You gets not. Ya bum.

I finished school last night. I can't tell people I'm taking Calculus and Arabic for enjoyment anymore (well I guess I could, just be a lie now). And the heavens have opened here. We were supposed to get snow, but no luck with that... just lots of water. I want snow dammit.

I may sound like a bunch a fury, but I'm in quite a good mood today. My plants are looking lush. Real real nice. Buds have gotten substantially bigger in the past week or so. And I found the charger to my new camera, so I'll take a few pics. The banana is looking real nice. And the dog is stinking SOOOOOO bad. It's sick how much it stinks. I touched a couple buds and smelled my fingers and thought "Eww.... that's really gross... and really really good" hehe


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Well piss up a rope fuck stick lol.

I am at the. Brouwerij trying to get pished so I can deal with all my neighbours at the annual meeting. Not that I even know when and at what time. Wife just called, she's working late so it may just be pished auld DST rocking up stinking of beer and weed, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

Rock on bru, I've been at a Belgian restaurant this after. Leffe and delirium tremens  oh and steak n frites


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 13, 2012)

Yo D-S-T and guys and gals. Just got back in town, and couldn't stop thinking about flipping the switch the whole time I was on vakay... is that weird? So it's going to happen in the next few days. Just have to get some soil together and plug in my 6-0-0 and it's go time. Oh. And maybe make a scrog or four. Gonna go drink some coffee and pilage through the thread to see what's up. Hope you're all well.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

This thread moves so fast it should be an IRC channel. Yes I'm that OG.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

I was getting porn through the Internet before there was porn on the Internet


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im just happy things have gotten better than worse in respect to ignorance surrounding cannabis. It's funny how some patients go from newb to connasuer lol, one friend calls himself a trichrome slut lmao,.


Ignorance can turn into strong advocacy when lots of zeros are behind a number lol. Sadly, its all about the money in the states that are leading the movement.



fatboyOGOF said:


> when i first thought about it, i figured giving the patient 1/2 of whatever my yeild was would be fair. maybe more. i know what it costs to grow and i hired people and companies for a living so i know all about expenses for leasing buildings, paying permits etc.
> 
> 1 oz a month just doesn't seem fair in any way. one asswipe was basically saying fuck the patients. they should be happy to get anything for "free".
> 
> ...


I don't think a patient should expect anything for nothing. There's just too much time and effort put into making good dank and I don't have the time to do anything for free lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone here experiance a sap like substance a clear goo dripping off ur plants all over my plant there is a clear goo oozing from my plants
Not shure if u can c it but here is a leaf with some I couldn't focus on the plant.and get a shot when chopped will have follow up pics


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Has anyone here experiance a sap like substance a clear goo dripping off ur plants all over my plant there is a clear goo oozing from my plants
> Not shure if u can c it but here is a leaf with some I couldn't focus on the plant.and get a shot when chopped will have follow up pics


Peculiar... What are your heat and humidity levels?


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Peculiar... What are your heat and humidity levels?


74 degrees when lights on 40 % humidity night's 64 degrees 42% humidity consitantly


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> 74 degrees when lights on 40 % humidity night's 64 degrees 42% humidity consitantly


I've got nothin'.... Did that leaf just come off your plants or has it been down for a bit?


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2012)

Cut it off the plant tried to take pics of the bud with the goo but it wnt focus on it just focuses on the main bud


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Has anyone here experiance a sap like substance a clear goo dripping off ur plants all over my plant there is a clear goo oozing from my plants
> Not shure if u can c it but here is a leaf with some I couldn't focus on the plant.and get a shot when chopped will have follow up pics


Its a gigantic fucking trichome, smoke that bitch and see what it does!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Its a gigantic fucking trichome, smoke that bitch and see what it does!


For some hardcore full melt action!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

I have had sap coming from the trunks of my outdoor girls before, but nothing as clear as that...the sap looked like jizz....



method2mymadness said:


> Has anyone here experiance a sap like substance a clear goo dripping off ur plants all over my plant there is a clear goo oozing from my plants
> Not shure if u can c it but here is a leaf with some I couldn't focus on the plant.and get a shot when chopped will have follow up pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

we talked about this sap a while back, tastes sweet, doesn't get one wrecked though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 13, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Has anyone here experiance a sap like substance a clear goo dripping off ur plants all over my plant there is a clear goo oozing from my plants
> Not shure if u can c it but here is a leaf with some I couldn't focus on the plant.and get a shot when chopped will have follow up pics


I have not encountered transparent fluid no, but i see a leaf with a whole lotta trichrome going on! Well done method. Sure that aint someone's drool? Cant wait to see full flower pics!


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have not encountered transparent fluid no, but i see a leaf with a whole lotta trichrome going on! Well done method. Sure that aint someone's drool? Cant wait to see full flower pics!


That's not frosty the pic in my avatar is frosty and yes will get full flower pics its got great color some parts are like a light cherry red under the leaf and the bud itself has dark purple highlights 
this was a clones sold to me as girl scout cookies but it's not few people I showed in person say cherry pie but who knows


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Its a gigantic fucking trichome, smoke that bitch and see what it does!


That would be a trip to have trich heads that size


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 13, 2012)

Bottom of page is a pic of a frosty strain and next to it is a shot of the jizzing bud 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-4956.html#post8362077


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Method, the link just takes me back to here, it's like a groundhog link, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2012)

chopped Tahoe after 3 days of darkness...the lemony pledge smell is stronger now...pics to come later.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I guess I'm a shit head because I see an ounce a month as a hell of a deal for a patient. You get an oz a month for basically nothing. What's the problem?
> 
> I think it's one thing if you are actually 'caring' for someone who needs 'medicine' vs. getting your buddy to get a licence he didn't have in the first place, just to give you rights.
> 
> ...


i'm in AZ. getting a card here is not the joke it is elsewhere. i'm talking about patients, not stoners with a script cause they stubbed their toe. although i know this can be quite painful.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Ignorance can turn into strong advocacy when lots of zeros are behind a number lol. Sadly, its all about the money in the states that are leading the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a patient should expect anything for nothing. There's just too much time and effort put into making good dank and I don't have the time to do anything for free lol.


free? these growers are getting about 75% or more of every crop that they only have because some sucker gave them the right to grow for them. taking advantage of sick people is right up there in the scum hall of fame.


----------



## errb (Dec 13, 2012)

holy moses, over 80 posts since lastnight.. this is getting very hard to keep up only checking in once a day. how do they keep track of what you crop and give to the "patient"?? can't you just take a tad bit more?? 

E.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

It's a lot different in California. I would be careful calling people scum... I don't think anyone in here would take advantage of sick people. Maybe ease back a little bit.


----------



## errb (Dec 13, 2012)

nope nope, no one here is looking to take advantage or under cut anyone! 600 is a family baby!!! yeah!! sorry just smoked a nice shishkaberry J.

E.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2012)

not med state for me,but i still help sick people,my one buddy is sick,i told him to just buy one pack of seeds he wants grown,and i would grow them out,find a keeper,and he would get half that plant/s crop.
still to this day,i got his plant in my room,and he gets bud anytime he needs.

thats why i hope my state never lets that "med" drama see the day of light.

*Decriminalization* is all i want to see.






cherry ak x og


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's a lot different in California. I would be careful calling people scum... I don't think anyone in here would take advantage of sick people. Maybe ease back a little bit.


i didn't call anybody in here low life scum. i said people who take advantage of the sick are low life scum.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 13, 2012)

Flipped to 12/12 today, Even though auto AK is in there its just getting reckless.Broke out the oil rig cause of the 420# post,Bad quality.


~C That Cat?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 13, 2012)

Getting close!

Two 4x4x5 cabs with one 600 in each. 















SB1 x BnS


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh man that gets me excited bro. I been missing your growing.

And sorry to be defensive earlier... I told wife in passing "I sure can get defensive sometimes" to which she laughed her head off, followed by a "you don't say".

Here's some pictures of buds I just cut down, and what my part of the world looks like the other day:
View attachment 2441724View attachment 2441725View attachment 2441723View attachment 2441722View attachment 2441721


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 13, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> free? these growers are getting about 75% or more of every crop that they only have because some sucker gave them the right to grow for them. taking advantage of sick people is right up there in the scum hall of fame.


Indeed, the medical laws in my state are far more lenient. I'm referring to cardholders that are healthy enough to work and are able to support themselves. If a seriously ill person needs their meds I hope they find a compassionate caregiver like you. Kudos to you for your compassion.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 14, 2012)

cheese surprise,, late harvest not much sun.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2012)

can you come round mine when you got a minute and build a few things for me mate? cheers.



whodatnation said:


> Getting close!
> 
> Two 4x4x5 cabs with one 600 in each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 14, 2012)

Heat likes to rise, I'd mount that filter up top of the 2 boxes. Only if you have a heat issue. Nice set-up tho. Peace!!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Getting close!
> 
> Two 4x4x5 cabs with one 600 in each.
> 
> ...



that is very cool. nice job.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 14, 2012)

Those just for flowering clones then as not a lot of height?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 14, 2012)

okay, got some new strains from breeders boutique . psycho killer, souther charm, dpq, pulses freebie seeds of headband x cali orange bud . thanks BB again. hey don you going to mail those piggys?


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Those just for flowering clones then as not a lot of height?


hes got elfs that help him grow,and lil gnomes





and they work wonders.

way late reply duchie,but that purp on that green crack is her genetics,my room has been warm for the past few weeks.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2012)

GGGGoood morgen and fuck me rinning is it cold here! I had 6 titanium screws up for sale anyone? oh yeah they need to be takin out of my knees first though. Obviously whodat is handy with a speed square, lol that being said its when folks like who dat and i get together that creations become whacky albeit beneficial. I am thinking of running a 4in inline fan with 15 feet of 4 in ducting from my gas heater into my growroom during the 12/12 dark cycle during flowering i KNOW IT'LL GET TO 15's 30's until late march here and i dont wanna stress out my plants by having a massive temp drop during dark cycle. I thought about it while comtemplating a new strain to grow in a few months. I am gonna go breeders and already want blue pit. Some one give me insight on another goodie from the breeders.....btw the wife saw sour sherry and got excited so maybe the cherry? Here mindy says hi..


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2012)

If your gas heat is propane then the output is co2-feed that to your plant during light on for better bud development.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 14, 2012)

smelly cherry a e winner too me.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a rinnai 1004 f we have natural gas here. I actually bought these damn excello fizz pucks that dispurse c02.................ran out last grow tho. I should figure out a way to pump more to em at a cheaper rate...Ya know what we need a cannabis myguyver lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> smelly cherry a e winner too me.


send me some pics or share some pics if ya get some calicloset!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

few friday pr0n shots from the tent 

Qrazy Quake x Smelly cherry

View attachment 2442112View attachment 2442113View attachment 2442114

Exo Cheese
View attachment 2442115


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 14, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> send me some pics or share some pics if ya get some calicloset!


 i wil soon. got smelly, sour , lemon cherry growing right now


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 14, 2012)

Question for 600 growers. I have a Mh conversion bulb and they suck. 6" away from my Lumen meter registers 10, my 1000w hps is 70(12" away from the light). My 600hps registers like 40. I am on a 20/4 light schedule as I have clones that are transferring from the clone stage to Vegatative.

*Should I vegg with the HPS bulb?*

My ultimate plan is to buy a 1000w ballst and veg with a 1000w halide, and take that 600hps and add it to my flower room. Fuck yea! Although I am not sure if I will be able to run a 1000w halide in my tent(2'6"w6'tall). It will have to be hooked up to my inline fan that cools my 1000. I just have a 6"clip on fan cooling the bulb. I need the heat from the bulb to keep the tent warm, that is also why I run the extra 2 hours of light, for heat!

View attachment 2442166


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

.........
View attachment 2442170


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

I would veg with the HPS. More light is better than the 'correct' spectrum in my book.

Took a plant down today. 7 weeks 12/12. Dog Kush. Yellow leaves pheno lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Heat likes to rise, I'd mount that filter up top of the 2 boxes. Only if you have a heat issue. Nice set-up tho. Peace!!


If he turned the cannister upward it would block the cool air flow from his A/C unit.
He does an amazing job at climate coontrol, so no worries there.
Here's an old pic of some of his work:
(Can he cook, or can't he? Rep if you know the flick)







*give away hint:


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

Only thing I can think is Joe vs the volcano or Land before time. Pretty sure it's neither of those.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 14, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> *give away hint:


Hmmm Wrath Of Khan ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2012)

The garden cave created by Admiral Kirk's ex-wife during some small-scale testing of her "Genesis Project", from Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2012)

Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding! We have a winner. Tell him what he's won Chuck!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Heat likes to rise, I'd mount that filter up top of the 2 boxes. Only if you have a heat issue. Nice set-up tho. Peace!!


What doob said 



Saerimmner said:


> Those just for flowering clones then as not a lot of height?


Oh youll see... Im gonna main line,,, should have colas all over the place. BTW 5 feet of hight aint that bad.



DoobieBrother said:


> If he turned the cannister upward it would block the cool air flow from his A/C unit.
> He does an amazing job at climate coontrol, so no worries there.
> Here's an old pic of some of his work:
> (Can he cook, or can't he? Rep if you know the flick)
> ...



lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 14, 2012)

howzit boys, great weekend up here in the mountains, expecting a dump of snow, maybe il get to go break an arm or leg if i can get off of work.

lots going on today. started the chernobyl jilly bean flush, day 44 today. i like a long flush. i start the first half of the flush with 1/4 strength molasses. 

anyway seedlings are doing great just a reminder ( vortex cross, pandora vortex cross, chem flo cross, chem headband cross) and just procured some awesome clones from some friends. grape god, purple urkle, durban, white queen, deathstar, chernobyl (yes!!!)

so things are in full swing over here. exodus cheese and durban poison from seed are vegging doing well in the 15 gal smart pots. just put my agent orange into the flower tent as well (some in between harvests smoke) should get about 2 zips off her shes short but has 14 leads all the same height(lots of topping and cropping) 

things are bumping over here, looking into a new house come jan 1. got a 4 bed 3 bath on the radar with me and a roomate so lots of extra room....should be cool, il let yall know if i get it or what. (landlord is a med patient of mine)

hows it going with you folks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

all i think of when someone mentions wrath of khan i that fucking awful scene with the brain slug. freaks me right out.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 14, 2012)

im off on vacation for the next few weeks! all the work goes to my boss (hehe) thinking about a super snowboarding mission and camp out


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> im off on vacation for the next few weeks! all the work goes to my boss (hehe) thinking about a super snowboarding mission and camp out



super jealous canna. I love camping and I also love snowboarding. Have a great time!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks man i just got this sick never summer 163 and scoped this bad bad ass chute on holy cross mtn. think it might be a first descent if i do it. sooooo hyped.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2012)

I use this 600 mh bulb for bloom and am very satisfied with the results
from cheap hydroponics
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/lamps-/-bulbs/digilux-600w-mh-lamp/prod_1022.html
*Product Information*
*Digilux* Metal Halide and High Pressure Sodium bulbs are favored by growers because of the wide color spectrum and efficiency. They are engineered for use in digital ballasts and feature enhanced red and orange spectrums (HPS) blue spectrums (MH), better color uniformity, longer bulb life, and less lumen depreciation.

Digilux bulbs are hot start approved and can be used in both vertical and horizontal fixtures. DigiLux lamps offer superior performance compared to traditional metal halide and H.P.S. lamps.

Digilux MH bulbs deliver 25% more energy in the red and orange spectrums as well as 25% more energy in the blue, violet, and green spectrums for the HPS bulbs.

*600w MH Lamp* - True 600w Metal Halide Lamp! This is not a conversion bulb.
75,000 Lumens	
Be the first to review this product!
*Price:* $120.00$69.95


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I use this 600 mh bulb for bloom and am very satisfied with the results
> from cheap hydroponics
> http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/lamps-/-bulbs/digilux-600w-mh-lamp/prod_1022.html
> *Product Information*
> ...


Thats what Im using for veg (mh) and flower (hps). Iv been using digilux for years now,,,, got a ton of used ones laying around  600 and 1ks

Cant wait to get some plants under it!!!!! HURRY BABIES!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 14, 2012)

Just made a batch of brownies with 12 grams of dry ice hash. I think it's probably going to be potent so ill need my guinea pig to try it out 





Helps if I add the picture! They're called turtle dove brownies by ghiradelli. Mmm caramel


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 14, 2012)

got my computer up and going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck Comcast!! They said they would send a new modem???well a week later???? I just went and got it my self!!!They told me they never sent one out to!!!!!!!!!!!wtf!! well need to post pics of my grow soon!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2012)

I have two 600's in the bloom room, one is the mh and the other is a hortilux hps-the digilux hps was burning the tops-and I changed hoods to see if that was the problem.

correction: the bulb causing the burn is a digital plus from HTG supply



cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 14, 2012)

A shot of the purple flav round 2 test bud 8 weeks Monday think will let go till 9 week like last time needs a little more time maybe 9 n half


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 14, 2012)

View attachment 2442935View attachment 2442936View attachment 2442937View attachment 2442938View attachment 2442939View attachment 2442940View attachment 2442941View attachment 2442942 dogs are in brown pots. ?lAnyone guess what happen. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

Worm castings tea with a touch of kelp extract.








Day 7 ~ ?p x BK















Damn 209cali, I want my plants to be that big right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> A shot of the purple flav round 2 test bud 8 weeks Monday think will let go till 9 week like last time needs a little more time maybe 9 n half


Yes please! lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 15, 2012)

it was still dark out yesterday and i was taking the garbage bin to the curb. on the way back i slipped on some mud, landed on my butt and twisted one knee. i got lucky and it didn't swell up but it hurts whenever i move it and it is real stiff. i slept on my back for, i think, the first time ever. this morning, still dark of course, i almost stepped in the same little pile of mud. 

i weave this tale as a caution. i realized that without one of my legs working at least 50% or so, my grow would have been in deep trouble. i never thought of being unable to work on the hobby. this being mortal shit is for the birds.

i need a plan B. STAT! 

good thing i just happen to have some good medicine around to keep my mind off of how annoyed i am.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello 600w brothers. Hope thing are good for you guys all over the world. Going to go look at a 68 bug car today? might buy it, as it's very clean, and bag it. Well here's a new video. Shoots out to the 600w club![video=youtube;KFlfN9iyzzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFlfN9iyzzk[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been having lots of yellowing and leaf issues lately.

I just realized it is most likely due to PH issues.
I get my bottled water from a machine.
The company was bought out and machine replaced.
I wasnt checking ph as I knew what it was and my fert mix was on target.
Now I found that it was way off.
I am so pissed at myself, but now at least I know the problem....


----------



## Trousers (Dec 15, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> it was still dark out yesterday and i was taking the garbage bin to the curb. on the way back i slipped on some mud, landed on my butt and twisted one knee. i got lucky and it didn't swell up but it hurts whenever i move it and it is real stiff. i slept on my back for, i think, the first time ever. this morning, still dark of course, i almost stepped in the same little pile of mud.
> 
> i weave this tale as a caution. i realized that without one of my legs working at least 50% or so, my grow would have been in deep trouble. i never thought of being unable to work on the hobby. this being mortal shit is for the birds.
> 
> ...




My back was fucked right at my last harvest. I took a lot of drugs to trim and was so high I screwed up my some of my cure. I have a couple ounces of great looking weed that smells funny. Oh well, oil city.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Id "like" that post because of the fact you solved the issue... but that suck bro.


Good saturday afternoon 600. I slept in, nothing on the agenda really.... I guess coffee and keif will have to do.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have been having lots of yellowing and leaf issues lately.
> 
> I just realized it is most likely due to PH issues.
> I get my bottled water from a machine.
> ...


I thought all R/O water was the same ph, and have found that it can vary widely


I guess I have some flushing to do now.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

My agenda got snowed on.  At least there's nowhere important to go, just going to miss time with a friend.

Take care of yourselves Trousers and OGOF. Your plants need you in top form. 

And bassman, I know that feeling of being glad to finally know the problem, but being pissed because it could have been different. Ah well, at least you know now.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Havent you been begging for it to snow? lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes. Just not today. lol

picky mother fucker aint I


----------



## LeafGnosis (Dec 15, 2012)

Just wanted to say, 26 1/2 days into my first 600 grow... Loving the MH and how well it grows the girls! Can't wait to see the Ushio hps bulb in action! Happy growing all


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

LeafGnosis said:


> Just wanted to say, 26 1/2 days into my first 600 grow... Loving the MH and how well it grows the girls! Can't wait to see the Ushio hps bulb in action! Happy growing all


I want to see what happens if I ever actually use a new bulb.

over 2 yrs growing and never owned a new bulb.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Dec 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I want to see what happens if I ever actually use a new bulb.
> 
> over 2 yrs growing and never owned a new bulb.


Nice, you using both MH and HPS or just HPS? What bulbs do you have. I hope to have that kind of life out of the Ushio... now the Apollo, only being 24 dollars, I do not expect it to last that long.. though I would love to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Iv run both mh and hps, kicks ass.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Id "like" that post because of the fact you solved the issue... but that suck bro.
> 
> 
> Good saturday afternoon 600. I slept in, nothing on the agenda really.... I guess coffee and keif will have to do.




I just went downstairs and smoked some of the poorly cured NYCD. It smells a bit off and doesn't taste great, but it does exactly what the properly cured NYCD does.

Smell and taste are great, but 5 minutes later it is all about the effect. The only thing poor taste/smell hurts is my desire to smoke it. It might not have even been 5 minutes - bong hit, sip of coffee, can't taste weed anymore. 


I am so spoiled. 
There are times in the past I was smoking Mexican murder shwag and would have given my left nut for some improperly cured NYCD.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

LeafGnosis said:


> Nice, you using both MH and HPS or just HPS? What bulbs do you have. I hope to have that kind of life out of the Ushio... now the Apollo, only being 24 dollars, I do not expect it to last that long.. though I would love to be pleasantly surprised.


I have the bulbs that came with my used setups I got from Craigslist.

For MH I have 
1000w Hortilux
Venture Lighting 400w
Plantmax 400w

For HPS
I have Eye Hortilux super hps 600 ( I flower with this one usually, unless I need a 1000)
Ultrasun 1000w
No Name 400w

I know my veggers love the Venture Lighting MH

But Honestly I see little difference between brands.


I had a used 1000hps that came with a setup I bought break the filament off internally, and was making a CRAZY ASS light show inside the bulb! It scared the shit outta me. It looked like a fountain firework..mostly purple.
I came into the room and instead of orange on the wall the walls were flickering purple and blue and the arcing sound was the scariest part.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I just went downstairs and smoked some of the poorly cured NYCD. It smells a bit off and doesn't taste great, but it does exactly what the properly cured NYCD does.
> 
> Smell and taste are great, but 5 minutes later it is all about the effect. The only thing poor taste/smell hurts is my desire to smoke it. It might not have even been 5 minutes - bong hit, sip of coffee, can't taste weed anymore.
> 
> ...


I ground up a gram or so of bud an packed a bowl. I mixed C99 and Plat OG and put the rest in a baggie for later.
3 days later I packed that again and it was dry and flat...I dumped it in the toilet and ground up fresh....I guess we are a lil spoiled


----------



## Trousers (Dec 15, 2012)

I usually pull single hit bong rips (snaps? is that what the kids call them?)

I don't have time to enjoy a bowl unless the kids are asleep. For me, a bong is to get ripped quick so I can get back to stopping my kids from destroying my house.

I don't think I would pack a bowl of my poorly cured stuff.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 15, 2012)

so did i hear in the threads of 6ers that you can veg with a hps? well 200 watts t-5 6k and the 600 kooltube i mean its just sitting there new bulb and all, just having her kick for 18 hours might be heavy on the bill. Im curious tho i wont lie. I think my tolerance is getting high i cant smoke reg cannabis anymore and good stuff has to be REAL good for me to stay lit for longer than 2 hours sadly.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I usually pull single hit bong rips (snaps? is that what the kids call them?)
> 
> I don't have time to enjoy a bowl unless the kids are asleep. For me, a bong is to get ripped quick so I can get back to stopping my kids from destroying my house.
> 
> I don't think I would pack a bowl of my poorly cured stuff.


I pack bowls primarily in the bong, but dont take hits that make me choke generally, just casually smoke.
A bowl in my bong is like .3 grams


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so did i hear in the threads of 6ers that you can veg with a hps? well 200 watts t-5 6k and the 600 kooltube i mean its just sitting there new bulb and all, just having her kick for 18 hours might be heavy on the bill. Im curious tho i wont lie. I think my tolerance is getting high i cant smoke reg cannabis anymore and good stuff has to be REAL good for me to stay lit for longer than 2 hours sadly.


You can veg with hps, but you might find some stretching in some strains. I have done it in the past.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 15, 2012)

hmmmm i could possibly put it about say 18 inches above em....the cooltube is kool enough i think to get away with that distance. i figure more watts couldnt hurt.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 15, 2012)

I veg everything with my hps and have never had a stretching problem. 600 watts makes it hard for the plant to stretch.
Plus, our electricity is about $0.04 a kwh. 




bassman999 said:


> I pack bowls primarily in the bong, but dont take hits that make me choke generally, just casually smoke.
> A bowl in my bong is like .3 grams



I think I used to get 8-10 bong hits out of a gram (?), now I pack them a bit smaller 
I use a Hakko soldering iron and love it


4-5 quick ones and BAM, back to parenting


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey BB gang. What's in your mix seeds:Freebie packs? Would like to know, thanks. As I had a member on here give me his seeds. Thank you Breeders Boutique.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Iv vegged with hps, no issues at all.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 15, 2012)

uh recently i got kandy kush,ww x cheese, bd x og, auto jack, auto d and auto b.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 15, 2012)

whoops not from bb tho i apologize for the confusion i didnt read your post correctly. Mine are sos freebies.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 15, 2012)

Another shot of a bud that was sold to me as gsc but isnt


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

method2mymadness said:


> Another shot of a bud that was sold to me as gsc but isnt


The whole GSC thing to me is ridiculous!

Is it as good as the hype, or just the next purple type thing?

I have never tried it and am tired of it now.
I got a fake clone once and just said F**k it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The whole GSC thing to me is ridiculous!
> 
> Is it as good as the hype, or just the next purple type thing?
> 
> ...


got one girl scout going 3 oz on a plant.


----------



## method2mymadness (Dec 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The whole GSC thing to me is ridiculous!
> 
> Is it as good as the hype, or just the next purple type thing?
> 
> ...


Get the real thin mints it's great smoke but many other strain that will nock it off the shelf ,,,it was at a dispensery for 8 bucks so gave it a shot whatever it is it's good


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 15, 2012)

I was about to ask wtf gsc was lol, then i read on...........who the heck comes up with these crazyass names? I need to be knocked off my feet by a super smoke any suggestions? dont worry i can handle it lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> got one girl scout going 3 oz on a plant.





method2mymadness said:


> Get the real thin mints it's great smoke but many other strain that will nock it off the shelf ,,,it was at a dispensery for 8 bucks so gave it a shot whatever it is it's good


I have heard Rapper Berner started this strain at his dispensary in S.F.
Not sure about the validity of this though, but that might explain the hype.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard Rappe*r Berner* started this strain at his dispensary in S.F.
> Not sure about the validity of this though, but that might explain the hype.


..........


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> ..........


[h=1]Girl Scout Cookies Cannabis Strain[/h] 
Bred by The Hemp Center, Girl Scout Cookies was crossed with OG Kush, Durban Poison and Cherry Kush to create flavors of cotton candy mixed with fruit and spice. Made famous by Berner, a San Francisco rapper and collective owner, Girl Scout Cookies yields a moderate to heavy crop with and has a resistance to most pests and diseases. Flowering time is approximately 9-10 weeks with a THC level of 18-23% and a CBD ranging 0.7-1.0%. 

So I guess he didnt make it, and just likes it...seems HEMP CENTER created it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 15, 2012)

Well here's all i gots left of my smoke..just wanted to share and say goodbye in a quality way to it lol.


----------



## errb (Dec 15, 2012)

looks good man! i can't wait to crop my ladies.. still another week to go though. I ordered a magnifying glass so i can check on the trichs. hopefully it will be here soon time!! haha cause I'm becoming very anxious!!

E.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 15, 2012)

Girl's Scout Cookies taste great when your high....lol I rather smoke some Sour Diesel and then eat a box of Tagalongs Girls Scout Cookies!!! LOL


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 15, 2012)

I did some outdoors, and was very happy with it(very different taste) , so I took cuts from the old plants and now got clones in flower. got another one pushing 2 zips + to. Who know, BB might have Cookies x Dog soon?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 15, 2012)

Also my boy did it outdoors and said it was one of his best outdoor strains? He told me same story about Berner. lol I like Berner now. [video=youtube;9aq0KJ0rA1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aq0KJ0rA1M[/video]


----------



## errb (Dec 15, 2012)

ok so here are my ladies at week 6, still battling with yellow leaves and browning  can't seem to get those glossy deep green leaves that DST's got rocking. but i will learn as i go.



then my next few ladies are in week 4.. cheese dawg, and PK



hope everyone has a great weekend

E.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 15, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I did some outdoors, and was very happy with it(very different taste) , so I took cuts from the old plants and now got clones in flower. got another one pushing 2 zips + to. Who know, BB might have Cookies x Dog soon?


Doggie Biscuts??? lol Have a great weekend Sixerz!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

errb said:


> ok so here are my ladies at week 6, still battling with yellow leaves and browning  can't seem to get those glossy deep green leaves that DST's got rocking. but i will learn as i go.
> 
> View attachment 2443501View attachment 2443502View attachment 2443503
> 
> ...


I have started to use some extra N in the 1st 4 weeks of flower...
I have found that not switching from grow nutes to flower nutes entirely is the key. I use half and half till at least mid flower then taper off.
I am talking about chem ferts, but the same can be done with your organic teas, using some high N guano (or whatever you use) in the same way


----------



## errb (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks bassman! yeah i hed to your words before when i posted my ladies. I tossed a heavy N nute in my mix and it seemed to pick em up and i slowly weined it away. next time I'm going to keep it going through my 4th week of flower. gotta love the trial and error period. thanks for all the help brother.

E.


----------



## errb (Dec 15, 2012)

also, how do you guys post up the pictures without making them in to thumbnails? 

E.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

errb said:


> thanks bassman! yeah i hed to your words before when i posted my ladies. I tossed a heavy N nute in my mix and it seemed to pick em up and i slowly weined it away. next time I'm going to keep it going through my 4th week of flower. gotta love the trial and error period. thanks for all the help brother.
> 
> E.


There was another 6 member who was talking about this some time ago, and it worked for me. I cant take credit for anything but learning from the 600 masters!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

errb said:


> also, how do you guys post up the pictures without making them in to thumbnails?
> 
> E.


The way to do it is either copy and img code from a host like Photobucket, or if uploaded from pc or phone then you go back and edit your pic and click on thumb, and while it is big copy image and post it into text.
I think there is a way to upload to an album on riu and get it from there as well....?


----------



## errb (Dec 15, 2012)

holy moses! thats way to much work to do that haha I'll stick with my thumbnails. 

E.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

it is easier than is sounds.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 15, 2012)

just had to butt in and say i just got an eigth of 818 headband from my buddy (hes a 100 watter guy lol) he grew it in soil with advanced nutes and god fucking damnit people.....i am fucking ripped, honestly cant look up from the key board....lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 15, 2012)

oh yea and some very very exciting news...... before i leave for vaycay i agreed to harvest the crop at work coming down.........we have a table of maui with a cola that is no lie (pics to come for sure) bigger than both my fists together fat, id say a 8-9 inch diameter and is triched like a kindergartener. il post it up for you guys with a pic of my hands in the photo for comparison. try to get one when its trimmed too. thats it .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I may just switch over to *100w *cfls  On that note its time for me to get ripped and smoke another chunk of keif 

Gonna head out tonight and grab a beer or two, aint had a drink in two weeks and hadn't even noticed really.

Later 6ers


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> oh yea and some very very exciting news...... before i leave for vaycay i agreed to harvest the crop at work coming down.........we have a table of maui with a cola that is no lie (pics to come for sure) bigger than both my fists together fat, id say a 8-9 inch diameter and is triched like a kindergartener. il post it up for you guys with a pic of my hands in the photo for comparison. try to get one when its trimmed too. thats it .



Gotta love monster buds  Iv grown a few in my time  ak47 can really put em' out.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 15, 2012)

hell yea whodat enjoy the brews and burn it up, il step out the office to join you in transcendental tokage!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> hell yea whodat enjoy the brews and burn it up, il step out the office to join you in transcendental tokage!



Too funny, getting baked at the exact same time lol. 
If anyone wants to join me for some transcendental smoke sesh Ill be here everyday @ 4:20 on the dot 

Later!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey eerb. When you make your post like that, double click on each picture. You can change the size, or just leave it on thumbnail like it is and click 'OK'. If you just leave it and click ok it will show up without the black box around it.... like this


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Doggie Biscuts??? lol Have a great weekend Sixerz!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


lol, no but I'll find something good soon  Thinking Cherry pie with Something great With my bb seeds.

Strain will be dedicated to a Friend that past away. Name will be Eastbay68. That was his nick name on a forum he went on. He loved his 68 Chevy impala http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/post-your-rides/575913d1354413054-eastbay-68-1354317229883.jpg


----------



## errb (Dec 15, 2012)

much love man!! 

thanks Jig! I'll give it a try! 

E.


----------



## errb (Dec 15, 2012)

hey gents, where do you think I could pick up a magnifying glass thats powerful enough to check trichs? walmart? home depot?.. where do you guys get yours?

E.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 15, 2012)

errb said:


> hey gents, where do you think I could pick up a magnifying glass thats powerful enough to check trichs? walmart? home depot?.. where do you guys get yours?
> 
> E.


I got both of mine on ebay. i have seen some around, can't remember where though.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 15, 2012)

well finally got a card reader for my memory card heres the big bud clones just put them into 10 ltr yesterday they have been looking a bit dry even with humidifier on in room heres couple pics for the lads to help me out


----------



## supchaka (Dec 15, 2012)

errb said:


> hey gents, where do you think I could pick up a magnifying glass thats powerful enough to check trichs? walmart? home depot?.. where do you guys get yours?
> 
> E.


Radio shack has a decent hand microscope for like $12, you might have to ask where it is cuz they're hard to find in the store. The downside is you really need to cut little bits of leaf off and lay them flat on a table to get an easier look at them.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 16, 2012)

i have an interesting problem. my tent is always full but it's regoddamneddiculous this round. i've gone 4 or 5 weeks longer in veg than ever before. 2.5 foot tall is the average size after i topped them last week. 

they go into flower tomorrow or as soon as they need one last dose of vegging nutes. 

i was seriously considering removing a few of them but i think i'm going to go for the record. my largest in this tent under a 600 is 17 oz, which i've hit a few times. they are tall, wide and beautiful. 

it's a freaking jungle in there.




happy sunday.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 16, 2012)

sea of green^^^^^^^^^where's the ship?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 16, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> sea of green^^^^^^^^^where's the ship?


it's the tall version of SOG.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> sea of green^^^^^^^^^where's the ship?


I bet you never saw this:


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

rofl fucken figures you'd use my fav monopoly piece. So i just been schooled on decarboxylation process when making cannabutter lmao man oh man have i wasted some great material being an ignorant native.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

well it has finnaly arrived....they say its gonna be here till wednesday lol that would mean SEVERAL inches! WE'LL see i guess will keep ya updated.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

No snow over here yet.

If i was in honey I shrunk the kids,,, Id find that ship ASAP!

Fatboy, how many plants you got in there? may have to take a few out,, or if you have the head room go ahead and trim that lower growth and the inside out a bit.


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 16, 2012)

I had a bad trip and trashed my grow - only 4 survivors


----------



## errb (Dec 16, 2012)

why would you do such a thing? 

E.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

holy shit  thats very unfortunate. 
Iv had quite a few trips myself. I feel lucky iv never had a bad one.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

Alright so in these pots the wife TRIED to help me while i was having issue's recovering from surgury in transplanting the ladies prob is there's at least 4 pots with two and i was wondering if you guys had any insight on how to CAREFULLY transplant into single 5 gallons each?, or leave some and focus on the problems that may lead to serious issue's down the road, i have no issue cutting the bottom of the bucketout and letting the roots take hold in a 15 gallon container below the said cut bucket to help root growth , well ive done it before anyway and it worked well. any help is appreciated.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol, should i be concerned that no matter what i do i CANNOT for the life of me mimick dst's deep green lol, yeah ive tried.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

Iv never dealt with something like that. My first thought was to sex them and cut out the males., then maybe clone the others?
I dont generally like messing with the roots too much.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

Now see there's some insight i love thanks whodat. They better be females! only medicine man in there is reg bean, so im expecting to see me and at least 5-6 girls in one tent getting all hot and bothered lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

So there feminized seeds? 
Hmmm.... Maybe up potting and letting them go as is? or if its not too inconvenient clone em. I cant think of much else atm.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

alright excellent, trust me whodat when i tell you from the bottom of my heart i will be hella more diligent in making sure there transition is solo not three's company lmao!


----------



## match box (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm starting my 3 grow today. I have been useing 600 w to flower and 400 to veg. The 600's have 6 months on them. The 600 are Eye Hortilux bulbs. Should I replace them before I flower again? The 400's only have about 3 month. I think they are OK. Thank you match


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm sure they are fine right now, but if it's just pocket change i'd do it. Lol but what do i know u i used a 400 bulb for nearly two years 12/12.


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 16, 2012)

errb said:


> why would you do such a thing?
> 
> E.


Temporary psychosis. Time to start again...11 beans in the mail.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

Ya know i dont wanna hear another whiner rant about bb, i mean ive done my homework went so far as to ask questions before i sent anykind of hardearned bread to anyone or anybank or anything period. It's night and day between bb and say another company that has a thread here. I figured i'd try there genetics to see if there worth the extreme prices they have. When trying to ask a question on any strain your ignored. lol, if this is how they treat paying customers (patients in there state or not) i wouldnt piss on them if they were on fire to be honest. I am SO happy i found bb and other verynice kind breeders who are VERY customer friendly and dont alienate customers. I am also glad that i went to there thread tried to ask a question about there genetics and got a taste of there customer service....what a joke and there prices are like twice what normal folks ask kinda sickening.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 16, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> No snow over here yet.
> 
> If i was in honey I shrunk the kids,,, Id find that ship ASAP!
> 
> Fatboy, how many plants you got in there? may have to take a few out,, or if you have the head room go ahead and trim that lower growth and the inside out a bit.



how many plants? uhhhh, what?

i'm going to keep them in there until flower starts and figure things out from there. i am going to give them a nice trim on the bottom 1/3rd but i wanted to make sure the clones i took have rooted first. i don't know why yet, but i used to do really well with clones. lately, not so much. it's annoying but i'll figure it out. 

i have a good size closet with a 250 watt in it (broken ballast but i could replace it) and i've been toying with the idea of sticking a few in there to open up the tent a bit.

we shall see.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

Day nizzle.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Day nizzle.


Fo shizle.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2012)

Sunday night siXer pr*0*n.....Im a freak in heat for pr*0*&#8203;n


----------



## Trousers (Dec 16, 2012)

I use the same screen.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I use the same screen.


I used electrical tape to secure it to the frame. I felt like a crackhead doing every single slot with tape. lol

Peace

FM


----------



## Trousers (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a tent so I duct taped it to the corners.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

"VTM the 2 options are you leave them and stick them in another bigger pot to handle more than 1 plant. Or, let the medium dry out a bit and then try and seperate. This is possible but must be done with the utmost of care. When the medium drys out you will find the top is a lot more drier than the bottom, so be careful it doesn't break away and snap your precious girls.
I have grown more than 2 plants in a single pot, so that is probably the safest and easiest option. Good luck.

Some Gluh Wijn love.





Curry Bratworst and Kartoffeln pancakes...with gluh wijn of course






Have a festive week people!

DST


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

Update from the stank room.

DOG girl going through the reverse with colloidal silver treatment






Ground floor at the min





Some newbs up the top





Some of the Blue Pits














































Little Engineers Dream's










DOG clones and male Blue Pit clones






Blue Pit male no2 
jizz





















Livers Clone and Male Kush2 clone





the male looks like it needs a bit of treatment...slight def





Vegging DOGS





[youtube]gBzJGckMYO4[/youtube]

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

pr0n city today! nice trees FMILY and D. CS spray arrived safe n sound. going to have a go at reversing a few things in the new year! love the 3 leafed look the Engineers dreams have. mmmmmm curry bratwurst haven't had that in donkeys years


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

sheeet mang any kind of brat is a ok in my book. What a wonderful time of year.snow and stuff.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

You lucky so and so, you got snow for Xmas!!! My biz partners little girl is only 3 and has never had a Xmas without snow, so she keeps asking Dad when is Xmas going to start? lol. It's got quite mild here all of a sudden, ffs.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

was strains are in Kush2??As I have Cassy Jones x kush2


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

Good morning too


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

ahh d you have similar taste's as i do...question how do you feel about herring preferably smoked? Yeah i must have finnish blood in meh lol. Ya know after this move into my new bigger loft i am seriously considering (well that and perfecting this tea recipe whodat gave meh super excited i am) having one or 2 of my 4 tents be used to help one of my fav breeders if they should so desire. Sheeet mang i just went and bought another kooltube(christmas gift)600 hps, im not sold on sunagro 40%mh60%hps like some swear by......ive been fine with 6k blue t-5's then the ole kooltube till they look like diamonds! I dont explain to everyone here that ive turned this into my life it isnt a hobby anymore, I'm trying to use all freetime by surrounding myself with a plethora of good info from good farmers. I tried going on youtube but there's more damn confusion there (and nosy agencies im sure lmao) than there is helpful info. Bought gardening indoors with george van patten with soil and hydroponics. halfway thru lots of good info there for sure sure. saw a damn 6 foot long kooltube in there whoa the possibilities! Anyone wanting to take this on like i am i would love a partner sorta speak to bounce questions off of now and then, then again i got you guys.  Anyway's thats where im at and where we's going in the future!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 17, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> sheeet mang any kind of brat is a ok in my book. What a wonderful time of year.View attachment 2445369View attachment 2445370View attachment 2445371snow and stuff.



i kind of miss snow, it's in my canadian genetics, but i haven't been in it in years. being in it for a couple weeks is usually enough to make me remember why i live here. living in the valley of the sun has it's benefits.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 17, 2012)

i'm stoked. i'm meeting with another legal grower and we are going to exchange some of our clones and seeds. christmas genetics! 

i've been legal for awhile, but this is arizona and i'm still keeping my head down. many of our politicians are wack job assholes who keep taking it to court so i haven't gotten out into community to see what's up.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

Sweet update DST. 

Whats happening 6ers? I need to get off my tail and find something to do.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

Smoking weather here in the cen valley in Cali right now, well by Fresno. Because it's rainning


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm stoked. i'm meeting with another legal grower and we are going to exchange some of our clones and seeds. christmas genetics!
> 
> i've been legal for awhile, but this is arizona and i'm still keeping my head down. many of our politicians are wack job assholes who keep taking it to court so i haven't gotten out into community to see what's up.


yeah i read the arizona patients thread and saw the topic of going to reservations for treatment. Man if you guys ever get sick and tired down there my home state could use some folks who KNOW THERE SHIT. This state is in its infancy in mmj and any positive farmers helping it to learn from other states mistakes in my book is a good thing. My state should be called liberalville.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Too funny, getting baked at the exact same time lol.
> If anyone wants to join me for some transcendental smoke sesh Ill be here everyday @ 4:20 on the dot
> 
> Later!


i've been retired for a few years. the number of times i look at the clock and it's 4:20 a.m. and 4:20 P.m. is remarkable. i dive for a joint of course. i wake up around 3 am so smoking at 4:20 a.m. isn't too bad. 

i have an internal pot clock.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 17, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> yeah i read the arizona patients thread and saw the topic of going to reservations for treatment. Man if you guys ever get sick and tired down there my home state could use some folks who KNOW THERE SHIT. This state is in its infancy in mmj and any positive farmers helping it to learn from other states mistakes in my book is a good thing. My state should be called liberalville.


when i retired, i was very close to moving to northern california. i lived up in marysville for a few years and it's pretty nice a bit farther north. but AZ was working on medical use so i stayed. as soon as washington and colorado legalized, i was looking for home rentals but moving is expensive. 

if the current court case is thrown out, we should be good here. if not, i'll have to save up for a few months and see what i can do. it would be nice to see a bunch of trees again. i miss trees.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2012)

Just a quick bit of the pR00nagio on a gloomy Monday morning:


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i've been retired for a few years. the number of times i look at the clock and it's 4:20 a.m. and 4:20 P.m. is remarkable. i dive for a joint of course. i wake up around 3 am so smoking at 4:20 a.m. isn't too bad.
> 
> i have an internal pot clock.


do you serously wake up at 3am every mornin? cause i do to.....kinda weird dude.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

doobie told that girl lay flat............yeah she is purrrrrrrrrrty. I wanna try these screens mang!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2012)

We must all be on the same clocks, 'cause that's about when I wake up, too.
Sometimes 2-am, sometimes as late as 5-am.

My first scrogging.
And first hempy bucket (well, a "dirty hempy", since it has 3/4-gallon of soil around the main rootball. Next grow will be a pure hempy starting from first transplant out of party cups.)
Started it way late in it's grow cycle, otherwise the branches would be really flat & snug up against the netting.
Going to be doing two of them like that side by side for the next grow.
Getting about time to get it going, too.

*edit: and she's drinking about 1-quart of nutes a day now.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my next "Ebb no flow". Strain is Chaka party mix of course! These will be going into 12/12 soon. I dont have alot of hydro nutes and I want them both to make it through before I decide to buy more. The plates are 1" deep, I measured today for reference. 










My perlite is so fine if I rinsed it Id lose half of it, so it goes in dry and thats it. It got a rinse, but in the cloth, then a final flush with nutes. 



Here's the other girl. Just finished that first gallon of nutes. I mixed it up one more notch for her next, 20ml grow/gal instead of 15. Same 1/4tsp h202 and 1/8tsp humic. PH 5.9 PPM 685





LED Corner. 100 watts





Flower tent 600 HPS





Bye for now!


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Livers Clone and Male Kush2 clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cali 209, got your email. Above on the right is a clone of the Kush2 male. The original came from a seed from an OG Kush, it was the 2nd male I got so I simply named is kush2. It fukking stinks!! T

Nice pics people!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks BB once Again for the awesome service !!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

like my avatar.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

Me likey allot.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Cali 209, got your email. Above on the right is a clone of the Kush2 male. The original came from a seed from an OG Kush, it was the 2nd male I got so I simply named is kush2. It fukking stinks!! T
> 
> Nice pics people!


look at how dark them leaves are i wanna know! damn it i know something is makin em super deep green lol! drives me crazy ONLY because i have yet to see it here!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 17, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> look at how dark them leaves are i wanna know! damn it i know something is makin em super deep green lol! drives me crazy ONLY because i have yet to see it here!


Hey my dog crosses are dark green like that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Hey my dog crosses are dark green like that


So are mine


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2012)

I like it while it lasts 209. You are venturing into warm waters lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I like it while it lasts 209. You are venturing into warm waters lol


no pissin in the pool,or the water will turn blue...haha

me like the avi too.

smokeing on some 1 week/lil wet/untrimed nug.<<<<<i paid $60 for 3.5,ima bout to go chop some shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck that. I'm sure if you just pulled some sugar leaves and dried it real quick it would smoke better than that. Paying for weed sucks.

Good to see you posting a bit G.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Fuck that. I'm sure if you just pulled some sugar leaves and dried it real quick it would smoke better than that. Paying for weed sucks.
> 
> Good to see you posting a bit G.


tell me about it,he was like "cuz,the shit got rehydrated,from bein in the bag"............yea,i was like what ever,in my mind>>>i was like hell na,this boy crazy as hell,tryin to get me.funny tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Fuck that. I'm sure if you just pulled some sugar leaves and dried it real quick it would smoke better than that. Paying for weed sucks.
> 
> Good to see you posting a bit G.


Hey jig i was just thinking the other day how it is crazy we will pull from our early girls, just to avoid smoking street weed. Even if money is not an issue i'll still bake my own bud before i spend it.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

we under estimate your sneakinees.....


209 Cali closet grower said:


> like my avatar.


So, who's running a book on how long they let Cali keep his avi? hehe. I would give odds of about 3/2 on for it going by Xmas.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

let me see pics of your dogs being as grren as d's? please ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm i braking rules? If so I'll remove it. Last time I was braking a riu rule, and mods wanted me ban. For a joking comment about cherry pie clone I asked about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

Happy page 5000 !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

im not an origonal to the thread soi cant relate with the comraderie some have here, i shared, tried to be helpful.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I'm i braking rules? If so I'll remove it. Last time I was braking a riu rule, and mods wanted me ban. For a joking comment about cherry pie clone I asked about.


I think more frowned upon that actually breaking rules.
They might consider it advertising, without paying them to do so.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

It's just reppin IMO. He has no ties with BB in any way besides liking their gear.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 17, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> im not an origonal to the thread soi cant relate with the comraderie some have here, i shared, tried to be helpful.


You're more than welcome here. There are very few original members, but we all try to helpful, so feel free to ask any questions about our beloved plant.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> It's just reppin IMO.


there it is.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think more frowned upon that actually breaking rules.
> They might consider it advertising, without paying them to do so.


I see. then time for a cool pic. for my avatar


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2012)

Good evening all. Hope you are all well. 

Hey 209, if it becomes an issue you could always send the mod or admin one of these to fill out. 

[h=1]Interactive Butthurt Report v. 2.0[/h]
It can be used in various ways around the interwebz for those who are butthurt, so please feel free to pass one on to anyone you may think will need one. 

Cheers!


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 17, 2012)

Jonny just thought he'd drop in and post my day 1 flower pics of my 3 females, 1 suspected, and 2 suspected males. 

View attachment 2446494View attachment 2446495

Will post more pics in a week or so


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

*50 THOUSAND POSTS

*
*Congrats to everyone who makes this thread what it is... Much appreciated *
&#8203;Just another 50k to go ​


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Jonny just thought he'd drop in and post my day 1 flower pics of my 3 females, 1 suspected, and 2 suspected males.
> 
> View attachment 2446494View attachment 2446495
> 
> Will post more pics in a week or so



Lovely plants jonny!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2012)

Only 5 days till our 3rd birthday.

Nice plants everyone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

And six days until mine, you can send gifts too my pm. 50,000 post. Now it's to get somebody to sift through it and make a 600 growbook/calendar or whatever because theres so much material.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And six days until mine, you can send gifts too my pm. 50,000 post. Now it's to get somebody to sift through it and make a 600 growbook/calendar or whatever because theres so much material.


That would take another three years lol


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder who has really read ALL 5001 posts? I totally guilty for skipping whole fucking chapters...and a few novels..


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 17, 2012)

My shits all ready to come down very soon. I tool my Purple Marty plant down for Xmas smoke, shit turned out killer, and very tasty. It's not even cured yet..














Here's some shots of the AK47 that's coming down by the end of the week.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2012)

A very nice christmas present to yourself, sj


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait to try the AK when it's ready.. I did a week early test bud that dried for 3 days and I was toast with 3 hits off a joint. Small ones at that. I tried to make christmas ornaments with the fam shortly after, the kind you use glue to write a name on the bulb and then glitter it.. Needless to say, I ruined the first 2 I made by touching the wet glue, then finally after making 3 with the kids names I got them hung up, only to check back in 10 minutes and the excess glue was running all over and dripping on the floor lmao... I really didn't expect to get that stupid high.. What a fuck up that was lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice stuff Stumpjumper, looking dense as mate!

Happy 50k to all!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

was getting worried there'd be no pr0n to mark the page for a moment.

nice colas stumpjumper!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

so i'm prepping for my first legal seed swap. i narrowed it down to about 30 of them. 

i can't wait to see what makes the final cut.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> My shits all ready to come down very soon. I tool my Purple Marty plant down for Xmas smoke, shit turned out killer, and very tasty. It's not even cured yet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

how many seeds would you guys want to make a swap worth your while? 15? 25? all of them???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

what you got?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> what you got?


funny you should ask that. this morning, the plan was to write everything down. 10 secs later, the plan was to cut them into piles of what i want to grow next and crosses i haven't tried yet.

right off the top of my head, and this is far from all inclusive:
cinderella 88, apollo 13, malawi gold, S.A.G.E., skunk #1 (back when it was great), super silver haze, sensi star, bubble gum, matanuska tundra, swiss bliss, northern lights, white rhino, cinderella 99, 

ETC! 

these are mostly F2s i made. i still have some F1s from over a decade ago. i should get around to popping those some day. if they pop.

all F1s were purchased from the original breeders. the guy i'm swapping with has all newer genetics so i'm looking forward to seeing how my old stuff stacks up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

well can't wait to see those bean pics when they pop.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

Alright sixers here is a pic of me. I'm always on here, at home or on the go. lol





















































View attachment 2447050


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

buying a 1000w jd light ballast for x-mass. Got it for a great deal. Less then $130 shipped for a digital !!!! I see them on ebay for $130+ for that price though

http://www.jd-lightings.com/MainController?productInfo=2&action=edit


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

[youtube]rPapp6kqyIc[/youtube]


----------



## C Cat (Dec 18, 2012)

DST said:


> [youtube]rPapp6kqyIc[/youtube]


Hmm that OGDP looks nice,Wait a minute so does that White Widow,Dog,Karma bitch,Star dawg,Strawberry desil,Green shack,kushage...I Can keep going...Yet..Im sure we all could

~C That Cat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Good Ganja Geezus! Some of that hash looks so fuckin edible. like chocolate n caramel, and i got the munchies.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

so many genetics, so little time

i'm hoping for some good cannabis cup type events in the states next year. there have been a bunch of smaller ones, but a wide open, in your face blow out would be great.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

took them in the dark


----------



## C Cat (Dec 18, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2447065


 Love LST always have always will,Looks great!

~C That Cat


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2447062View attachment 2447063View attachment 2447064View attachment 2447065View attachment 2447066View attachment 2447067View attachment 2447068View attachment 2447069


those are some nice fat colas. good job.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks guys. Only gets better


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> thanks guys. Only gets better


Sometimes it gets worse


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 18, 2012)

COOL MAN WHAT STRAINS THAT CALI oop caps a well


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Sometimes it gets worse


lol, you ain't lying! But if you just keep at it, well you just get better at what works and what doesn't. I've fucked up 2 grows already




Well the worst in me, is always going over my league limits, with out thinking twice.  Well my card says 99 plants, so if shit went down for going for going over 10 plants in my county, then I'll play the dumb roll with me and my wifes cards. My goal is to just go bigger plants, with less plants though, and be league. Like when I first started.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Sometimes it gets worse


man ain't that the truth.

i find the more i get things dailed in, the lazier i get. then a couple years later, i have to go back to a grow board to re-read stuff that leaked out of my head or just to brush up on the basics.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> COOL MAN WHAT STRAINS THAT CALI oop caps a well


 2 girl scouts cookies, blue cheese, and can't spell the name but it's fire!!! EV they say the name at 1:05 got two of those and a.n.l left [video=youtube;OJfMrRkXEkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJfMrRkXEkQ[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

all stand for the anthem

[video=youtube;RO3cPyi5_oA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO3cPyi5_oA[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Dec 18, 2012)

Morning 600!

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


So a friend came over yesterday. I showed him my two A-Train seeds that had popped (in 1.5 days!) and put them into their pots. 

He said, "Do you think _really_ old seeds could germinate? I found an old film case full of seeds. I think they are that Afghani from college that BHB gave me."


Me:








"You mean the 27th generation Afghani?"
"Yeah, that fruity stuff."

me:










Here's the back story.

In 1960 my good friend's uncle went to Afghanistan to bring back some good seeds. He was tired of the crappy pot and had a plan. He brought some seeds back from a plant that he really liked. (I'm going to have to ask him where exactly the seeds are from). That spring he struck a deal with a farmer to grow his seeds in a corn field. He would plant seeds then leave them alone, males and all, then come back just before corn harvest and pick his plants. According to him and his sister, he did this for 27 years in a row, up until the late 1980s. 

I show up to college and met BHB. He had this great, fruity, seedy pot he called 27th generation Afghani. Back then we didn't call it kind bud, or dank etc. When we got good pot, we usually called it home grown or skunk. This stuff, despite the seeds, looked and smelled amazing. It was not skunky, it was fruity. I kept a bunch of seeds but somewhere along the line I lost them. 

I moved back to town years later. BHB lost his seeds to the cops. We were both a little bummed. His uncle never kept the seeds after he gave up growing in the late 1980s. His mom would berate all the time me for losing those seeds.

Am I being nostalgic? Am I so spoiled by amazing pot now that I'll grow this Afghani (assuming they germinate) and it will be really mediocre? Fuck it, who cares. At worst I'll make some seeds for my buddy's mom and maybe use it to make some crosses. I'll grow out a couple plants and I'm sure it will be at least decent. 

These seeds are about 25 years old. They have been sitting in a film can in a basement for about 15 years. I am confident I can get a few to pop. Freaking Afghani landrace seeds that have been weirded out by being grown in a corn field for 27 generations. 

I can't wait to get my hand on those beans. Nostalgia or not, I am psyched. I actually dreamt about Afghani last night. 

Unfortunately I just started a fem seed crop with A-Train. Those suckers were $15 each, I can't abandon that. So I will have to wait a couple months to try to get these Afghani going. I am toying with making another miniature veg room to give them a head start. 


Fuck yeah, so pumped. Love to the 6'ers.

So pumped I'm going to make a thread.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2012)

That's really cool Trousers. I can picture you feeling like that turtle inside your head when you heard the news.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

Its probably what his face did too lol

howdy sixers.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

Howdy whodat, just waiting at the bar for my friend to turn up. Off to see Paul Weller in concert.....shaweet.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Howdy whodat, just waiting at the bar for my friend to turn up. Off to see Paul Weller in concert.....shaweet.



Aw shit, have a blast bro! I miss live music,,, just waiting on jazz fest.
Eh drink a nice brew for me too, or a tall strong drink.... Its mandatory.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Morning 600!
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


Twist my arm, ok Ill grow some out for you to get a head start!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2012)

I had some blue ripper finish and she has a sweet, fruity inhale but the exhale is the taste of the old low land colombian from the late '70's. I'm thoroughly enjoying this lady....she's a big help battling the flu (easing of nausea and muscle aches...and relief for the head). There's one in bloom that's foxtailing.....and a few clones in veg.....definately a keeper.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

looking at my freebies and see I got some killer beans on my hand!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you tell me what cross are. In Bleese berry kush?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWmkuH1k7uA

First off, its been a long long time since ive ben able to get the finger out and get back on the forum full time, and failed as many times as ive tied over the last year due to alsorsts of different reasons....
but... alas, hopefully alls good to go again, and im still holding a bunch of cracking shots of various strians in the cam, ( that isnt handy ) atm but will catch a couple of snaps tomorow and get them all up for you guy's!
Hope everybody's good, catch up soon

cinders


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2012)

Blue Ripper




cof


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2012)

few garden pics.......
first up is (SSSDH)4 weeks 12/12











hope this stuff knocks my socks off.....when its done.

next is (fire alien kush)33 days 12/12
plant #1











no strong smells yet,but nice frost.tall as hell,with lil to no side growth.

#2










this one is a lot better,she is has nice smells,with way better growth,and more frost i think.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the pics Gen, the praying leaves are awesome.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

Agreed, she looks extremely happy


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Love the pics Gen, the praying leaves are awesome.


praying leaves. lol

love it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> praying leaves. lol
> 
> love it.


Yes, to the almighty 600.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

i finally got the ping pong balls one of youse guys recommended. they take away the fear that i'll poke out my eye.




morning has come





[video=youtube;Bj1AesMfIf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2012)

This is pretty dark green n waxy no? Dog cross, havent had a pheno with these cool looking leaves though. Or I dont remember if I did!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

Good job! you may actually live to see another day! lol


Supchaka~ that looks EXACTLY like a leaf from an ak cut I was running!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2012)

Couple weeks to go, these usually go milky around 7 weeks.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Good job! you may actually live to see another day! lol
> 
> 
> Supchaka~ that looks EXACTLY like a leaf from an ak cut I was running!


So its safe to say that my dog was crossed with AK, because thats what I arrived at as well when I searched out images of my mystery strain!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> This is pretty dark green n waxy no? Dog cross, havent had a pheno with these cool looking leaves though. Or I dont remember if I did!



they look like they'd cut you.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2012)

I went on a pic hunt to try and show ya, supchaka.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

great pics up in here crew


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay guys and girls. I sowed; 2, DPQ, 2, Southern charm , 2, Deep psychosis from bb. And took one cut of each; Dog, Deep Psychosis x Herijuana x lemon haze, Blue pit. I hope for 2 females from the cuts


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

mybad sowed one Cali orange x headband too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

My free mix seeds came today from a friend on here. They where a mix of seeds from Breeders boutique. But sadly they where all crushed from getting mailed here. O-well. It's just nice to have Freinds like that on here that will go out of there way for you. thanks again SSHZ


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2012)

Anything that goes in an envelope will get machined to shit in the post office. They go through a few machines that aren't very gentle in the sorting process.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2012)

Bummer on the beans cali grower, didnt any make it ? looks kike you got a pocket full there man 
But you on the money wi the guy's at B.B ( Top knotch Gents n Ladies )


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

Well going to get seeds of the fem Dog. Going to clone, then bud. AS I hear the clones won't give pollen sacs?? Well that's how I grow anyways though.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice vid. for the cup D.S.T

So many diffrent new strains, but good to see the DOG is in the hat. I see theres there usual 2-3 dog-dawg or o.g's in there but if truth be told ive tried a few over my trips and the DOG i still keep is way out in front imo.
The SSD Devils harvest has in the Sativa group looks yummy, i see theyr entering the C.J, hope that gets some recognition this time round. I just cant seem to cath a stable female of the pips i have  I do have a H.B x Chem Sour D that has that same reek, ill try catch you latrs bro.

P.S if you need a winning sample for the DOG to enter just say!!!!!! 

JAMBO


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Bummer on the beans cali grower, didnt any make it ? looks kike you got a pocket full there man
> But you on the money wi the guy's at B.B ( Top knotch Gents n Ladies )


yeah shit happens Funny because I was going to sow just the freebies, but went ahead and sowed my new beans now..


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello folks, (Cinders, good to see ya bru!)

Was quite strange being at the Melkweg venue last night to see Mr Weller, the last time I was there it was the HTCC so was a tad smokier, lol. Security where running around trying to hunt out people smoking. Feeling rough.....I knew I would, to many Belgian beers.

Have a good one,

Peace, DST



p.s Bleeseberry is: Blue Kush x Cheeseberry.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Mornings mucker, good to be back ( atm lol ), got a wee rascal jumping up my leg so going to nash, but catch you laters Pal.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

cali let me know if you'd like to try some decent strains ive come across here check...................diesel first two also i ahve access to orig c99. let me know bro id love to see you lovingly parent some of these beautiful strains.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> looking at my freebies and see I got some killer beans on my hand!!




i keep reading you guys talking about Dog. is the breeder's boutique selling what you guys all like so much or is it something else?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

dog og should be available at breeders if it isnt id be quite surprised.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> cali let me know if you'd like to try some decent strains ive come across here check...................View attachment 2448243View attachment 2448244View attachment 2448245diesel first two also i ahve access to orig c99. let me know bro id love to see you lovingly parent some of these beautiful strains.



i've been on grow boards since it was text only, alt.marijuana type places, so i get bored and go away for months or years at a time. i missed it when the bros grimm came out with the cindy 99. man was i was annoyed. i got my first store bought genetics from mr. soul. 

i got a few 99s from a friend but didn't end up with a male to breed with. since then, i pop in every few months just to check and see if soul comes out with something else.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> dog og should be available at breeders if it isnt id be quite surprised.


i usually get new genetics around this time of year. i wan't going to get any store bought stuff this year but i'm going to look into the dog. i trust the opinions of the 600 (vs the great unwashed masses  ).

anything else while i'm there? i'm mostly a sativa dominant kind of guy but always appreciate a great indica.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> dog og should be available at breeders if it isnt id be quite surprised.


they have "the dog" and BX1 dog. which one is the prize?

nevermind. "the dog" is feminized. 

i am interested in a good sleep med though, so if i go with it, i'd have to do the BX1 dog. i gots ta breed!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah here lookie these doggies are three weeks old from seed. The reason there's some smaller one's is the wife's first transplant mistakes lol gotta love her she's willing to help learn and still love my grumpy ass! View attachment 2448324View attachment 2448325View attachment 2448326View attachment 2448327they are all just into there third week from beans and i had 100% prop of those dogs every damn one of em popped! that tent is all dog, one romulan, and pe pe who is tiny just popped.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

the seeds at the boutique are pretty cheap. i may have to buy a few. i'm assuming 10 seeds per pack? i miss the good old days when 15 were standard. too many times i've gotten 10 seeds and ended up with 10 fems, so now i usually buy 20 at a time if the genetic sounds like a good one.

time for some intense reading (broken up with tokes off the bubbler of course  ).


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

yep 10 pack. Yeah i realize just how nicely priced after visiting raskals lmao whoa!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

i used to be great at taking clones. almost 100% root each time. over the last couple of years, my rooting percentage dropped to about 75%. i've been scratching my head over what i'm doing wrong and then yesterday, out of the blue, it hit me. it's too freaking hot in the closet with a dome over the clones. duh!

at least i think that's the problem. i took a few cuts one day after flipping them into flower to test the hypothesis. i'm hoping that's it. i've been taking twice the number of clones needed just in case. i hate extra work.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

At least your a diligent lovign parent i cant tell you how many growers ive met who grasp the process but dont fucken CARE about the plant, have spidermites on there clones or any bugs and just dont care as long as they dont look to to bad. Dont ever forget its folks like you that are part of the solution not the problem. Hey mang i just found an aerogarden on my local craigslist for 50 bucks im thinkin of grabbin it!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

i'm assuming the boutique has great stealth packaging to the U.S.??

i bought seeds from drchronic over the years. i decided to call in the last order. i got the doc on the phone.

at the start i said, everything i order are regular seeds NO fems. i place the order, it was a few genetics and he reads it back. he wrote down that i wanted all feminized. lol

then he mailed it to the wrong address. he put a 7 when it was a 1. at least that's what it looked like to us yanks. fortunately, the neighbors gave it back to the mail carrier.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> At least your a diligent lovign parent i cant tell you how many growers ive met who grasp the process but dont fucken CARE about the plant, have spidermites on there clones or any bugs and just dont care as long as they dont look to to bad. Dont ever forget its folks like you that are part of the solution not the problem. Hey mang i just found an aerogarden on my local craigslist for 50 bucks im thinkin of grabbin it!View attachment 2448332


i've seen those things before at my local hydro store. it would be cool to use one just for the hell of it.

no bugs at all. no pets to carry them in and i always take my shoes off at the door. i'll have to remember to thoroughly check any clones i get in trade.


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 19, 2012)

I love tending to my plants, it's very relaxing.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> cali let me know if you'd like to try some decent strains ive come across here check...................View attachment 2448243View attachment 2448244View attachment 2448245diesel first two also i ahve access to orig c99. let me know bro id love to see you lovingly parent some of these beautiful strains.


wow, thanks so much. I'll pm, you.

lovely looking buds right there too.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well going to get seeds of the fem Dog. Going to clone, then bud. AS I hear the clones won't give pollen sacs?? Well that's how I grow anyways though.


Yip, Ive only popped 1 dog bean, the first gave a few pips nut Ive had it clone for nearly a couple years now and only once has it gave me seeds. Only 12, Ive grew 2 ant both were like clones with no male flowers or seeds


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Yip, Ive only popped 1 dog bean, the first gave a few pips nut Ive had it clone for nearly a couple years now and only once has it gave me seeds. Only 12, Ive grew 2 ant both were like clones with no male flowers or seeds


REALLY GLAD TO HEAR THAT. tHANKS FOR THE POST. fuck Caps..Smoking my last Purple kush plant 12 grms). Just chopped it last week. Was never a good yielded indoors, but always finished first, and away had a grape taste, that was great. outdoors well that fucker got me over a pound a plant. Mine didn't get tall, but got wide.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 19, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i finally got the ping pong balls one of youse guys recommended. they take away the fear that i'll poke out my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a beautiful sunny cold day out today thats for sure,Looks good! Everyone keep up the excellent work!!!

~C That Cat?


----------



## C Cat (Dec 19, 2012)

dieselweed said:


> I love tending to my plants, it's very relaxing.


It takes me away from this "Cruel World".


~C That Cat?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

i dont mind pulling nuts off my ladies, its just another excuse to go inthere while there flowering, i refuse to go in there and have it a untamed jungle lol. Just so you guys are aware i had no intention of erasing my friends list, i was trying to erase a contact that hasnt been on and i think left or mia or whatever but it deleted everyone. Thats why you got random refriending lol sorry about that i cant navigate that dashboard well tbh.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

lol, got busted today. mods took down my cool Avatar, said I was spamming. So the main guy took it down. All good though, glad that's all they did. Glad I ran in to cool mods here so far.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Fall colors, a silly cat picture, and trimming:



EDIT: Strait to the principals office with you cali.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

How do jig, long time pal. Polis tasty


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry lol, looks , Im on phone and the predictive txt can come out anything haha


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2012)

second backcross (BX2) should be ready in Janaury (the pregnant Mum will be coming down in a week I reckon (i'll get pics of some of the swollen calyxes, Pips are hard, just waiting for the husk and the sac to open up so I can see them lovely tiger stripes (although a lot of dog beans are quite silvery). The BX2 is a Male DOG bx1 backcrossed to the original dog Mum.



fatboyOGOF said:


> they have "the dog" and BX1 dog. which one is the prize?
> 
> nevermind. "the dog" is feminized.
> 
> i am interested in a good sleep med though, so if i go with it, i'd have to do the BX1 dog. i gots ta breed!


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2012)

hahahahaha, I thought it wouldn't last long lad


209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, got busted today. mods took down my cool Avatar, said I was spamming. So the main guy took it down. All good though, glad that's all they did. Glad I ran in to cool mods here so far.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds good D"ster


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

non carpol tunnel shears oh i must get some! Im using hospital scissors lmao. The local college here in town gives the local plant store free soil test kits and there more accurate then the one's on the rack for sale in the plant store! lol imagine that! i was gonna say in regards to the question asked earlier about dog or the other cross with dog there offering i'd seriously try em both. i would but i spent some bean money on that damn aerogarden lol!View attachment 2448505


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 19, 2012)

hope im not cheating using 2 600's  . and the next round in red cups. Thanks for the help D, but I had to use a good old fashion compooter. My phone sucks.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> How do jig, long time pal. Polis tasty


Good to see you pal. Been missing you around these parts. Hope you get to hang around a little while. I got some Dog Kush and Banana OG finishing up in the next couple weeks. And I got a new grow journal... it's the current grow link in my sig.

Fucking DOG... been a while since I had fresh dog and shit is killing me. I can't tell you how many times I've woken up while playing my video game lol. My eyes open, and there I am staring at the 'continue?' screen with the controller in my hands and all the lights on. Check the clock, 1am, 3am, whatever AM. It's worse than hash... just puts me down.

And this is the 7 weeks stuff with no cure. Watch out for the 10 week.

Oh, and cinders.... the cup already happened in Nov. The BB boys were there reppin with a little help from me and duchieman. Was a grand time.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

tkufoS said:


> hope im not cheating using 2 600's  . and the next round in red cups. Thanks for the help D, but I had to use a good old fashion compooter. My phone sucks.



nice work.

i'm going with the tomato cages next time. i like the uniform look they give


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I got one of these USB microscopes up to 200x magnification (or so it claims). Well what a freaking fanny fartinng fiddy fuk up these things are....I am sure I'll get the hang of it. Need to calibrate the thing as well.....like wtf, I want plug and play, point and shoot mofos!

Anyway, couple of my first attempts.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking good man, i like how some people double cup the veggers so they can see the roots.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

My guy dwezelitsame bought one and he says it sucks too. he bout ann expensive model, i almost bought a cheap one a few nights ago and asked him how he like his.


DST said:


> Well I got one of these USB microscopes up to 200x magnification (or so it claims). Well what a freaking fanny fartinng fiddy fuk up these things are....I am sure I'll get the hang of it. Need to calibrate the thing as well.....like wtf, I want plug and play, point and shoot mofos!
> 
> Anyway, couple of my first attempts.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good man, i like how some people double cup the veggers so they can see the roots.


I missed that. Cool idea. I _clearly_ see the use.

Get it? huh? lol.... i'm in a funny mood today. It might be the cold. It got so cold overnight the hot water pipes froze, not sure how that happens, but here I am.

EDIT: Nice trichs D. If those are the first shots I'm sure you'll get it dialed in for some killer stuff later. I'm sure it's all about lighting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I missed that. Cool idea. I _clearly_ see the use.
> 
> Get it? huh? lol.... i'm in a funny mood today. It might be the cold. It got so cold overnight the hot water pipes froze, not sure how that happens, but here I am.


i could tell you were cold by the pic you posted with the cat. lol, a jacket in the house? i'm shirtless with sweatpants 58 degrees out 78 in.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good man, i like how some people double cup the veggers so they can see the roots.


huh. good eyes. not glassy enough yet though. 

that is an interesting way to do it. it would have to be a tight fit but would be good to judge how fast things are coming along.

i used to use much larger party cups, i think they were 24 and 31 oz. now i can only find 18 ouncers. bastards!


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2012)

What I have gleaned so far.
Steady surface
Investigate better background material (my silver laptop is niet goed!)
Calibrate
Work on testing different distances and focusing.

With that I should get it dialled in. I also need to figure out how to attach it to a higher stand to get pics of plants. I am thinking maybe some sort of clip mechanism that I can attach it to something with height.....

and it was 63 euro inc delivery. It's a "Konig" whatever make that is.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, got busted today. mods took down my cool Avatar, said I was spamming. So the main guy took it down. All good though, glad that's all they did. Glad I ran in to cool mods here so far.


I use Adblock (in Chrome) so that my browser doesn't get "spammed" by RIU.

I'll remove the adblock when I see Breeders' Boutique colors flying in their little ads.
Until then, I'll remain ad-free.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 19, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> nice work.
> 
> i'm going with the tomato cages next time. i like the uniform look they give



it helps once the branches get heavy enough to snap , im in the desert also hehe. also i like to see when the roots , i up pot when they are looking rootbound


----------



## budolskie (Dec 19, 2012)

heres my big bud gona flip them by xmas latest, need to nip up get a 400w to flower them with been told the son t is good


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

All i can do is shake my head at how quickly these puppies grow insane .....these are three weeks in from beaners and i couldnt be happier! Extremely pleased with the bb guys and gals. so dst i took your advice because one 5 gallon had 4 ladies in it (wife's transplant) so i lined it with heavy duty garbage bag with holes in the bottom that i can slowly pull out and very gently put into the shallow blue potting container i took a couple pics of, it works really welland the dog strain is amazingly stinky even this early i was shocked tbh.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 19, 2012)

trichs look tatsy D


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

DST said:


> What I have gleaned so far.
> Steady surface
> Investigate better background material (my silver laptop is niet goed!)
> Calibrate
> ...


i can totally realte to needing a steady surface as this is my arsenal of scopes lol...........


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> All i can do is shake my head at how quickly these puppies grow insane .....these are three weeks in from beaners and i couldnt be happier! Extremely pleased with the bb guys and gals. so dst i took your advice because one 5 gallon had 4 ladies in it (wife's transplant) so i lined it with heavy duty garbage bag with holes in the bottom that i can slowly pull out and very gently put into the shallow blue potting container i took a couple pics of, it works really welland the dog strain is amazingly stinky even this early i was shocked tbh.View attachment 2448543View attachment 2448555View attachment 2448556View attachment 2448544View attachment 2448545View attachment 2448546View attachment 2448547View attachment 2448553View attachment 2448554


 thought this was a good one for this^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

where the heck do you find this shit? lmao?


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 19, 2012)

Well jonny just ordered a brand new 6" euro reflector from htg w/ couplers on each side for $35 which chaps my ass b/c I've already got the damn reflector but I am missing both flanges. And guess what? HTG doesn't sell 1 of the flanges for the cord side. They say it's prefabbed and don't sell replacements = go fuck myself 

So I got my new reflector on the way with a spankin new 600w hps and couplers on both sides. I've got it ghetto rigged with duct tape now and you can smell the air leaks in the room during lights on. at night though, when my 197cfm fan is pulling dirty air from the tent through the filter, ZERO SMELL AT ALL! 

So I guess I'll have an extra reflector to use for my upcoming veg tent. Might throw a 150w mh in there or something....jonny don't like waste  Will post pics @ lights on tonight so hopefully y'all can assist me with identifying a couple of suspected males in the batch.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Moar p!x:

View attachment 2448628View attachment 2448629View attachment 2448630View attachment 2448632


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it just me or does that plant look a little rough? Buds look good but plant leaves not so much.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Is it just me or does that plant look a little rough? Buds look good but plant leaves not so much.


You should see how crispy mr west can get his girls to look. I think more of us towards the end focuse on buds more-so than leaves. and i think his may be affected being so close to the light.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

So thats my last grow pics up on the thread, heres a shot of the pineapple strain i got. its a dried bud but cant wait to show this in grow man!
View attachment 2448655View attachment 2448656 t
the other 2 are DOG's from pips my keeper decided to trow out after near 2 years in clone! Only 12 beans and no male parts or seed came with them


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Is it just me or does that plant look a little rough? Buds look good but plant leaves not so much.


All a matter of opinion. I can see how most people would think the leaves are tore up. I think they look just about right. Kinda dirty, nasty, like they've been through war. Like I imagine a truck to look after the Baja 1000 lol.

They've been on only water for over 2 weeks. And I'm letting them go another 2.5 weeks. It's going to look like a fucking bomb went off in there by the time 10 weeks 12/12 rolls around.

The leaves in question are about 6" from a bare 1000w... the fact they are even alive after all this time amazes me.


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2012)

very nice,whats this bud smell like..?





looking dam good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like it's a little over £5 away from the light


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words D.B,C.O.F and welcome backs lad's. Jig your shit look nasty bro!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

It smells like overly sweetened citrus fuel. Kinda stings a little. More lemon than orange, with a tiny hint of pine aftertaste.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I use Adblock (in Chrome) so that my browser doesn't get "spammed" by RIU.
> 
> I'll remove the adblock when I see Breeders' Boutique colors flying in their little ads.
> Until then, I'll remain ad-free.


I was using adblock plus in Mozilla, till one day after a Mozilla update if f'd up my whole internet experience and blocked tabs and and everything.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 19, 2012)

I just gave up on chrome and went back to firefox. Chrome kept locking up on me and not loading pages.


That Dog is so green.
My plants look white by comparison (they are healthy)


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Gee, Thanks.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 19, 2012)

Why do you not run your 197cfm fan during lights on?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i can totally realte to needing a steady surface as this is my arsenal of scopes lol...........View attachment 2448563View attachment 2448564View attachment 2448565View attachment 2448567



i have gone through many scopes, loops, magnifying glasses and magnifiers and still haven't found a great one. granted i'm not paying hundeds for a scope either. 

i like the magnifier with the cone shape at the end. i saw a big one on one of the shows about a medical marijuana dealer in california. 

now i'm using a non electronic microscope so no trich pics but it's a clear view of trics. as long as i point a flashlight on the buds. lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> All a matter of opinion. I can see how most people would think the leaves are tore up. I think they look just about right. Kinda dirty, nasty, like they've been through war. Like I imagine a truck to look after the Baja 1000 lol.
> 
> They've been on only water for over 2 weeks. And I'm letting them go another 2.5 weeks. It's going to look like a fucking bomb went off in there by the time 10 weeks 12/12 rolls around.
> 
> ...


is that from the BX or the feminized or a clone? so freaking green it's odd. 

me likey.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2448566 thought this was a good one for this^^^^^^^^^^^^^



lol

i hurt my knee. i rubbed ben gay on it awhile ago. the "boys" needed adjusting, so i did a quick in and out. I BEN GAYED MY BALLS! lol

it's not entirely unpleasant but it's odd.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

It's from clone. Was from the original batch of seeds.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 19, 2012)

Things are looking fantastic in here. Sorry I've been lax about updates but its been super busy. I will have a little harvest update next go around it looks like - I'll be out of town for a week though and a close friend who also is experienced will be watching the plants and I am very thankful for it. Exams consumed me. And politics (because of exams). And then Harper pulled a bitch move and now he's gonna have to get sued. Details on that will be forthcoming to any of my Canadian brethren.

Merry Christmas to all though, and I will be still around - just no plants near by


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> they have "the dog" and BX1 dog. which one is the prize?
> 
> nevermind. "the dog" is feminized.
> 
> i am interested in a good sleep med though, so if i go with it, i'd have to do the BX1 dog. i gots ta breed!


Like ive said guy's, ive only popped one pip out my DOG seeds i got almost 2 years ago, before it was back crossed and only a few Fem available. It gave a few seeds on the first go, but cloned out first time and only once in the summer there have a saw her give up any more. Only 10-12 seeds in a Nug, i grew out 2 of them my last run and they were carbon copies, no male parts and no seeds 
Thats the last DOG's i done, ( snaps in my thread ) but got the old mum going again! Almost at flushing point so ill catch a couple shots and stick them up later to compare, here's a shot of the 2 from the seeds it gave out.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2012)

crispy lol thanks for remembering tryna mate lol


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2012)

Curing dog child, Chaka bud! Man this stuff is strong. Got me a little too high for a min there, thought I was gonna croak, lol. I was like pacing the hallway upstairs waiting to come down a little. Zeeeeero tolerance, who could be so lucky and cursed at the same time!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2012)

Different light, I think my phone gets better pics


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

Can we get some ideas for end of the year Competition please?

It's normally a pic competition as we don't really have much choice, lol.
Best pron,
Biggest Nug
Nicest plant
or........

whatever you think peeps.

T-shirts, Mugs, Stickers, Hemp Wick, Grinders and more to be bagged 

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2012)

off for son t bulb today to flower so i dont need to wait till after new year, as i cant see him open inbetween xmas and year.. just tied them down again and thinking bout flowering soon as i get the bulb today, i was gona wait till xmas day...

yous think they a decent enough size to flip now, only in 3x3 cubaord with 400w


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

Personally I would let them go another week at least, but you could flip em.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Personally I would let them go another week at least, but you could flip em.


when i do flip should i just swap bulbs and go 12/12 or cut down with mh to 12 hours then swap


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like a nice space to screen them off, you planning on scrogging them? I think you would get great results.

I would just swap...in fact I'd probably keep both the mh and son t running together, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Looks like a nice space to screen them off, you planning on scrogging them? I think you would get great results.
> 
> I would just swap...in fact I'd probably keep both the mh and son t running together, lol.


im not doing a net, last time i got locked up on a daft bike i had to get my m8s get them out before the pigs got there and 2 ended up shite haha. iv got sum seeds here to try with am sick of buy them for top doller and fucking them up am been saving a few up to try with before i start spending fortunes on them again... also just been told i can get critical kush clones u tryed this strain


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 20, 2012)

lol, 2:30 in the morning here. Watching, Up in smoke [video=youtube;iIFQUBQuq_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIFQUBQuq_E[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 20, 2012)

Smoking that A.N.L


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2012)

budolskie said:


> when i do flip should i just swap bulbs and go 12/12 or cut down with mh to 12 hours then swap


I liked to leave my MH in a week of 12/12 to cut down on the stretch. Not sure if it worked or not, but it's what I used to do when I had bulbs to change out.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2012)

The guy in shop tells me there's in hardly any stretch with son t as it's all red spectrum I have only used dual


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

8 weeks 12/12 today, she needs 9 to proper finish and for the cola tips to turn fully purp but anytime between now and Boxing Day is good to go.

View attachment 2449704View attachment 2449705

View attachment 2449706View attachment 2449707

View attachment 2449708 

Judging by the trichs I reckon you could squeeze 10 weeks out of her for an offensively dank smell and ultra dark colour.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 8 weeks 12/12 today, she needs 9 to proper finish and for the cola tips to turn fully purp but anytime between now and Boxing Day is good to go.
> 
> View attachment 2449704View attachment 2449705
> 
> ...


loving the plant size! What strain is that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> loving the plant size! What strain is that?


Smelly Fingerez

BB's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez pheno)'.

Courtesy of The Gin and Ton Don!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;u-E7G6yEjSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-E7G6yEjSQ[/video]


~C That Cat?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

Gonna transplant 4 dogs a veggin into there own pots. Gonna completley fabric pots once i can get my hands on enough of em, cause the pic of the dark blue shallow transplant pot is truly worth everydamn penny i paid. Wanred to share this transplant to show my caring gentle transplant process with the group. Nothing fancy just a hick doin what comes natural playin in the dirt with my kids lmao!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 20, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Gonna transplant 4 dogs a vegginView attachment 2449934View attachment 2449935View attachment 2449937View attachment 2449938View attachment 2449939 into there own pots. Gonna completley fabric pots once i can get my hands on enough of em, cause the pic of the dark blue shallow transplant pot is truly worth everydamn penny i paid. Wanred to share this transplant to show my caring gentle transplant process with the group. Nothing fancy just a hick doin what comes natural playin in the dirt with my kids lmao!


how long have you use those fabric pots? Nice pics too.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Can we get some ideas for end of the year Competition please?
> 
> It's normally a pic competition as we don't really have much choice, lol.
> Best pron,
> ...



Perfect timing, I cant compete! lol... Im more than happy just witnessing the onslaught of pr0n to come! cant wait. I'll throw this one out, Best holiday themed decorated plant/plants. Lights, ornaments, and of course a nice white winter frost  



Howdy dooty sixers.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

how strange whoody, I was just thinking as I scrolled down, whatever anyone comes up with (not that any of you useless baw sacs have come up with any suggestions, lol) whodat is not getting to play. So you my friend are th eofficial judge of the competition.


And I think since it is Xmas, we want frosty pics please. The closer and stickier the better. Will get a thread sorted with all the ins and outs. So don't bother racking yer stoned brains anymore....... whoodydoodatnation to the rescue!




whodatnation said:


> Perfect timing, I cant compete! lol... Im more than happy just witnessing the onslaught of pr0n to come! cant wait. I'll throw this one out, Best holiday themed decorated plant/plants. Lights, ornaments, and of course a nice white winter frost
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy dooty sixers.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

sorry the damn othro surgeon made me go in cause my mri should i need foot surgury on my halis tendon or something lol now back to the transplant gentleman and ladies......I chose not to interupt the root structure because it was soooo far into development i wouldnt wanna risk the hurtin the dogs so i put them in a larger container they will hopefully thrive in. pics of course...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2012)

What an honor, I'll be counting every trich so it may take a while


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> sorry the damn othro surgeon made me go in cause my mri should i need foot surgury on my halis tendon or something lol now back to the transplant gentleman and ladies......I chose not to interupt the root structure because it was soooo far into development i wouldnt wanna risk the hurtin the dogs so i put them in a larger container they will hopefully thrive in. pics of course...View attachment 2450065View attachment 2450066View attachment 2450067View attachment 2450069View attachment 2450070View attachment 2450071


Lol, i kinda felt this coming.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

they now in there christmas bed's. Tucked in hopefully after another couple weeks of veggin we can do tha switch! yeah yeah! Thanks for your support gentlemen, you should know its greatly appreciated.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

Hell yeah i aint stupid grosumshit. I wanted to try to see if it were feaseable but not at the risk of losing my kids helllllll no!


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad the transplant went well surgeon VTM!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

Dst your a proud parent, im sure you can relate........everytime i went in there it BOTHERED me to see them like that.....honestly i lost sleep last night ...wife thinks im fucken nuts lol. Maybe i am alil obsessed but these are different, she dosnt understand the love for the dog i have now. Hey guys i had a bag seed grow last year that produced quite nice smoke.......prob is twoof the ladies hermied and beans were there at harvest....no males were there so could i assume self pollenation? If so could i see female beans from her it shim? lol? It would be a decent smoke. here's a pic..
bear in mind the pics then were from an old piece of shit camera phone that did nothing it took a picture of justice!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought the fabirc pots at my local store wanted ten of em but they can be pricy. I love those damn things tho love em.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey VTM, try a few of the seeds, some will herm, some will be okay, some will be managable, and so on.

How much did you pay for the fabric pots out of interest?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

shoot ill have to ask the wife but if memory serves the 10 gallons were like 13-15 bucks a piece, i'll have to ask the wife tho unsure.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2012)

Im using these http://www.amleo.com/root-pouch-degradable-pots/p/VP-RPXXXX/
They arent smart pot quality but they also arent $4 a piece.

LOL They must be getting popular too cuz they're out of stock on a bunch of them now!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey folks across the pond, has the world ended yet over there? Haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, if it does end, I got to turn my 600 back on  

I'm so happy, I could do a little dance. Pictures to come... gonna let them settle into their new homes before I install my cOnKey inspired scrog.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 20, 2012)

Club 600, my nugs have been 4 years in the making....I am T-Minus-58 days to harvest and things are exciting. Jonny willl be sober and will post pics in the morning. Eliminated 1 male which is now my make shift christmas tree in my living room....kitty really likes it but I need 1 more pussy in the tent to make my magic number 4. 4 pussies = solid harvest 

slightly buzzed....shall be back with more pics in a day or so


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Im using these http://www.amleo.com/root-pouch-degradable-pots/p/VP-RPXXXX/
> They arent smart pot quality but they also arent $4 a piece.
> 
> LOL They must be getting popular too cuz they're out of stock on a bunch of them now!


i use smartpots as well. i like plastic growbags better though.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2012)

Sign the world may in fact be ending. I got my hair cut today. 

Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Sign the world may in fact be ending. I got my hair cut today.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good day.


But how cut!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2012)

not much. you might not even notice.

Different subject, but I think I'm going to cut down some banana og tonight.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2012)

Just about gave me a heart attack-ak-ak-ak, jig!
Whew!
My wife still gives me a hard time about cutting my mane.
Says, "I married a long-haired rocker, and now you look normal! Where's the guy I married!?"


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 20, 2012)

So ive been getting alot of good comments on the Psycokiller cross i grew and posted up on the breeders showcase thread, think the rogue pollen was Deep Psyco ????
so for those who hav'nt had the pleasure of thi pRon.




....






Speaks for itself

cgg


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 20, 2012)

8.75 weeks.. Yellowing up good except for one... damn thing dont want to quit.. 

Heres the first one down at wk8 Very potent smoke. a good 60% sativa rush with a 40% Indica kick back and relax. I only tried a 3 day dried tester from lower down and it is nice, needs to finish a cure and it will be great.










*These are starting to look prime.*



*




*

*




*

*




*



*THis is the green one that wont quit.*

*




*








*Foxtailing like a mofo.. Pack it on baby! *




























*This one is jarred up.*


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Not yet, seemingly the Spanish baggage handlers went on strike so it won't be happening until around 4:25 today....so just enough time to get a bong in before things go pop. 



whodatnation said:


> Hey folks across the pond, has the world ended yet over there? Haha


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;tEM3dW2oWW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEM3dW2oWW4[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;kwenqnZnX2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwenqnZnX2g[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen!!!! So you had your ends done ya big fairy!


jigfresh said:


> Sign the world may in fact be ending. I got my hair cut today.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

I got some pics for my entry into the bare knuckles x-mas photo contest.
Will have them ready for upload later today.

In the meantime, it's time to break the mould:

[video=youtube_share;vudbMup-_eg]http://youtu.be/vudbMup-_eg[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Doobs, hold off on the upload, I'll start a new thread for the pics....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

Righty-o
Just snapped them a bit ago, and have to resize them.
Will keep an eye out for the new thread.
Looking forward to seeing what the others will be entering


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2012)

Whats the ' bare knuckles ' tournament if im not being too intrusive. A Photo comp.? Only got 2 to decide on and they have been grow better, so i think ill get the popcorn in and take a pew for a view!


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Fuck off nosey!!!! lol.

End of year pic competition Cinders...we want to see them trichomes, frosty the snowman abounds....competition thread coming up shortly....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 21, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So ive been getting alot of good comments on the Psycokiller cross i grew and posted up on the breeders showcase thread, think the rogue pollen was Deep Psyco ????
> so for those who hav'nt had the pleasure of thi pRon.
> 
> 
> ...


hey hey hey man who has my taste! I LOVE THE DIAZ BROTHERS! His avatar pic. Yeah man i miss seeing them both on top. I will ALWAYS use these fiber smart pots. I use this high priced i work at ibm for 30 years priced store lol, gardeners supply here's the ad guys for the pots i bought here's the gamut of what they offer ya, didnt see the peel away seedling pots there i want em tho.
one the bigger (first pic) is for potatoes cough-14.00 i know but i dont intend on having to buy more than 10 of these for the next several grows. The second smaller one's are for peppers!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

That's the jam right there. Nice wake up cali. 

And nick diaz? I thought you had taste cinders lol. Just playin. I like him too... just think he needs to quit smoking weed before he going out to fight.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;kwenqnZnX2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwenqnZnX2g[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

what you lot gasing about?

just put the out of office on until the 2nd of Jan, yippeeee! Weed office is running 24/7 though, lol.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 21, 2012)

ive never known nick to puff before a fight lol? or did he? anyway cool cat he is.....hey jig congrats on being prego btw im late by not forgotten, oh i FINNALY see the dark green filling in, funny thing is when the pic is taken is dosnt do that hue of green justice. Patience is truly virtuous!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks VT. Big new around the Jig household is that the little lady is pregnant. Keep your fingers toes and whatever other apendages you may have crossed. You can pray if you're of the type. It'd be great to tell you guys in August I have a little one.

I always wondered how on earth they considered MJ a performance enhancing drug, but I can see if you are truly loaded on edibles or something it taking away pain you might feel in a fight. Not saying that would help you win, but it makes a lot more sense then them banning NBA players from smoking. It's only going to hurt their cardio lol.

Here's a clip from his wikipedia article:

On April 10, 2007, the Nevada State Athletic Commission announced that Diaz failed the drug test that was taken shortly before his win over Takanori Gomi, testing positive for marijuana.... The Commission felt that the result of Diaz's THC test, *an enormous 175*, was a contributing factor in his performance during the fight. Commission Chairman Dr. Tony Alamo said that while a result of *15 is considered positive*, the NSAC has a *threshold of 50* for athletes. He also believes they "feel very comfortable that everyone that tests positive in Nevada is truly positive."

Dr. Alamo went on to say, "Mr. Diaz was 175. This creates a unique situation. I was there at this fight and believe that you were intoxicated and... that it made you numb to the pain. Did it help you win? I think it did."


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 21, 2012)

I would like to join Club 600... I don't have many pics but I'll toss a couple up. Almost embarrased to tho as I had a big PH issue and due to where they USE to be located it was a drastic site when I finally made it to them. They have since been producing nice buds and hella frost! by taking one of these pics I actually noticed the newest little guy to the group was lacking water BIG TIME!!! 

As for my settup. I have a Ipower 600 digital ballast and light along with a 190 cfm inlaine fan and the cooltube as well. My temps stay 80-82F* during the day and about 73-75 at night. Seems to work fine for my girls. I know leaves look bad but explained that already . What else... I have a box fan to help bounce air off the walls and a tall oscilating fan to move the air around as well as another 100cm cumputer fan as an intake. Area is only 3x4x8 as it's a cabinet grow and "stealth" lol. Trying to see if I forgot anything... Oh yea this is my first go at it don't even have one harvest under my belt but will soon!!! 

These pics are from just now and this plant is on day 38 from light change and day 33 from when it started showing pistils. Hope you guys like and hope this gets me in lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

After thoroughly reviewing your pictures and explanation, and after consulting with the rest of the initiation committee we have decided to accept you into the club otherwise known as the 600.

May you live long and prosper.

(wait, I think that's another clubs slogan... I'm confused)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

lol. I think the only rule here. You have to like growing.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

Plants are doing great. I'll post some pics soon of my kids, all are doing well, cuts are nice looking too. I seen some seeds ready to pop from the rockwool


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 21, 2012)

I love that rule!!! LOL, I spend more time with my girls then I do with my girls. I would honestly sleep next to them if I could! I have a Q tho. I am approaching day 40 and not sure when I need to start scoping the trich's. I mean I look all the time now just to get a feel for how they develope but when do I need to be like really looking for the color change? Also I LOOOOOOOOVE COUCH LOCK!!!!! I MEAN LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!! When is the best time for me to harvest? I read when anywhere from 30-60% amber. That's a HUGE spread! Further more doesn't amber mean that THC is be lost? Why would I want that if I want couch lock meds? 

Sorry to start throwing stupid Q's out already but I like to be prepared and HATE surprises. Seem to be getting use to them tho as these girls have given me nothing but lol... Also wanna give a special shout out to the comittee for accepting me in this club.... LOL jk but thanks again and HG!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2012)

You should really do some research. But i will tell you i can't really tell you when to look because i don't know what strain or how long it will flower for. i start scoping (when i had one) about to weeks before my ETA. BTW More amber=more couchlock, The cloudier the headier.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 21, 2012)

nice to have another on board for the cruise through 600ville! I lived thru the armageddon it seems! I found another patient to take care of....poor lad was trying to grow on his own at his farm by throwing the seeds into the horseshit pile lol. Prob is winter time he WILL NOT FREQUENT disp.(old school weirdness idk why) and saw what i had and asked for help. He is one of those can i please share a blood supply with the couch now? kinda guy when he medicates so this should be fun. Lucky for him i have quite the line-up for next time too, of course the dog he'll love im sure, that medicine man is beastly, and kosher kush sharing space with some pe pe le dank should round off nicely. Welcome to the club, love to have ya here i can tell you i love everyone of the guys and gals that frequent this thread, by far THE BEST thread here at riu imho.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I love that rule!!! LOL, I spend more time with my girls then I do with my girls. I would honestly sleep next to them if I could! I have a Q tho. I am approaching day 40 and not sure when I need to start scoping the trich's. I mean I look all the time now just to get a feel for how they develope but when do I need to be like really looking for the color change? Also I LOOOOOOOOVE COUCH LOCK!!!!! I MEAN LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!! When is the best time for me to harvest? I read when anywhere from 30-60% amber. That's a HUGE spread! Further more doesn't amber mean that THC is be lost? Why would I want that if I want couch lock meds?
> 
> Sorry to start throwing stupid Q's out already but I like to be prepared and HATE surprises. Seem to be getting use to them tho as these girls have given me nothing but lol... Also wanna give a special shout out to the comittee for accepting me in this club.... LOL jk but thanks again and HG!!


I harvest, when My buds glads are swell, and I see no knew growth. That's petty much works now every time.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;IJbFVJvRqOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJbFVJvRqOQ&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BNNhbfPLU97VgLNcJF6ddh[/video]


yeah i miss these tunes sooo much! I know im a weirdo!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey VT. You might not want to tell so many people you are growing. You know your friend better than me, but it's worth a thought who all you want to tell... and who they are going to tell, and so on.

EDIT: Quit smoking crack too.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

Pics I took to show you guys.

Southern California special, palm trees and snowy mountains (and strip malls).


The sunrise the other day (no I don't have a view like this from my house unfortunately)


And here's my sick plants.  The ones growing are Dog, the one cut down is Banana OG. 8 weeks 12/12.


I've eased up on trimming A LOT!


----------



## donmekka (Dec 21, 2012)

What do you guys recomend for 600 watt ballest and bulbs? I am lookin to up grade some of my gear thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2012)

one thing about the 600 is we'll treat you so many different ways that you'll have to like one.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2012)

donmekka said:


> What do you guys recomend for 600 watt ballest and bulbs? I am lookin to up grade some of my gear thanks


digilux bulbs with digital ballast-I'm running hps and mh in the bloom room.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

donmekka said:


> What do you guys recomend for 600 watt ballest and bulbs? I am lookin to up grade some of my gear thanks


I use a magnetic ballast. I would recommend a magnetic ballast if you need some extra heat in the grow room. Also if you like really heavy things lol.

209cali turned me onto JD electronic ballasts, I've never used one, but he likes them and they have them on ebay for like $140. About the price I paid for my magnetic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

Friday filth.

The 0.01% that Domestos can't clean.........

View attachment 2450897
View attachment 2450898

View attachment 2450899
View attachment 2450900
View attachment 2450901

View attachment 2450902
View attachment 2450903


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey VT. You might not want to tell so many people you are growing. You know your friend better than me, but it's worth a thought who all you want to tell... and who they are going to tell, and so on.


you truly underestimate my paranoia, dont ever think assume or anything for a minute that id help someone who was even remotely skecthy i didnt wanna go into detail but i served with a man from extremely close to my hometown, years passed he stayed in and lost his life in iraq, i got out after 4 years, well his father is alive and is who im helping, he is a family friend, i was kinda shocked, am kinda shocked to see so many physicians in this area being totally ok witht here patients going this route nowadays, then again he is 69 years old lmao. If they tried to tell him to do anything he'd kindly show them the bird im sure. I guess diff states provider laws are different huh? They let him find his on his own here.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 21, 2012)

so the dog is gonna purple on tha fans during last weeks of flowering? Let me find out i need more dog! Jig that banana is mouth watering. I still use a sunsystems mag ballast they are def a source of warmth lol!


----------



## donmekka (Dec 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I use a magnetic ballast. I would recommend a magnetic ballast if you need some extra heat in the grow room. Also if you like really heavy things lol.
> 
> 209cali turned me onto JD electronic ballasts, I've never used one, but he likes them and they have them on ebay for like $140. About the price I paid for my magnetic.


Couldnt find them on ebay ...what about lumatek?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I use a magnetic ballast. I would recommend a magnetic ballast if you need some extra heat in the grow room. Also if you like really heavy things lol.
> 
> 209cali turned me onto JD electronic ballasts, I've never used one, but he likes them and they have them on ebay for like $140. About the price I paid for my magnetic.


 Yup great ballast. I'm about to get a 1000w Jd l ballast soon. Been running there ballast about a year. Zero problems so far. They have great costumer service, as I was emailing them left and right before I got a bulb for my jdl ballast. I seen them on ebay for $130 for a 1000w . My ballast came with a 5 year warranting too


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

got my mags for back up though


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so the dog is gonna purple on tha fans during last weeks of flowering? Let me find out i need more dog! Jig that banana is mouth watering. I still use a sunsystems mag ballast they are def a source of warmth lol!View attachment 2450916View attachment 2450917View attachment 2450918


 I got that same one to


----------



## donmekka (Dec 21, 2012)

I must be missing some thing what does jd stand for i keep putting in jd ballast and get no results lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2012)

donmekka said:


> I must be missing some thing what does jd stand for i keep putting in jd ballast and get no results lol


http://jdlightingshydro.blogspot.com/2011/01/features-up-close-and-personal.html

or

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-11632-galaxy-electronic-ballasts.aspx

big price diff,but i say what ever makes you dance in you pants,tickles yo fancy....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

I think you need to search for - *JD Lightings*.

*http://www.jd-lightings.com/MainController?productInfo=1&action=edit*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

And Gen snipes it in from 1000yds!

It's the weed...
... she makes me slow...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I got some pics for my entry into the bare knuckles x-mas photo contest.
> Will have them ready for upload later today.
> 
> In the meantime, it's time to break the mould:
> ...



Im digging the hell outta this!


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/602194-600-club-festive-pic-competition.html#post8417092

Have fun... I know I will!


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

genuity said:


> but i say what ever makes you dance in you pants,tickles yo fancy....


lmfao, thanks for that Gen...wife pissed off early to bed after a contretemps on the way into our apartment block, two little fukking arseholes shouting abuse at us. Of course I say, "oi oi, that's not very nice" (in Dutch), and then the little fuk starts walking over shouting "cancer victims" at us, which is the fuckin sick Dutch language way of abusing people, so my wife is obviously telling me to get the hell in the door by which time dudes are walking off. They where Morocaan and I called them "Little Moroocan Fuks" which my wife then screamed at me for being racist. Well, I tried to tell her I wasn't and then got arsey and shit hit the fan, lol. The only time I have been jumped in Amsterdam was by Moroccans. I employed and I am still friends with a cool Moroccan dude who told me, "the people who live in Amsterdam are not real Moroccans". Great start to the festivities, lmfao. Pass the bong!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Of course I say, "oi oi, that's not very nice" (in Dutch)...



I ran that through Google translator and came up with this:

"oi, oi, heeft je moeder geen kinderen die leefden?"



Well, I hope the post-fight make-up sex will even things out when calmer heads prevail in the morning.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I ran that through Google translator and came up with this:
> 
> "oi, oi, heeft je moeder geen kinderen die leefden?"
> 
> ...


haha, google translator, and I hope so too Doobs


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll never understand women lol. They were being confrontational pieces of shit and she gets mad at you? lol, face palm. The whole situation probably got er adrenalin pumping, and we all know what that can do.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

We'll never understand them whodat, no point trying, lol. Just gotta either suck it in, or say, fuck it.....or something like that, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

I do that quite often. It works sometimes.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

ey up Bobo, hows the little yin?


----------



## C Cat (Dec 21, 2012)

AK and Skunk spec sharing net1st Week flower was today,Bondage shotsDenseAuto AK day 51 from seed,"22" more to go 70% perlite 30% coco starting to feed more

~C That Cat?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2012)

women....if you ever think you're beginning to understand them; then you're going back to school.


cof


----------



## C Cat (Dec 21, 2012)

DST said:


> lmfao, thanks for that Gen...wife pissed off early to bed after a contretemps on the way into our apartment block, two little fukking arseholes shouting abuse at us. Of course I say, "oi oi, that's not very nice" (in Dutch), and then the little fuk starts walking over shouting "cancer victims" at us, which is the fuckin sick Dutch language way of abusing people, so my wife is obviously telling me to get the hell in the door by which time dudes are walking off. They where Morocaan and I called them "Little Moroocan Fuks" which my wife then screamed at me for being racist. Well, I tried to tell her I wasn't and then got arsey and shit hit the fan, lol. The only time I have been jumped in Amsterdam was by Moroccans. I employed and I am still friends with a cool Moroccan dude who told me, "the people who live in Amsterdam are not real Moroccans". Great start to the festivities, lmfao. Pass the bong!


 Thats funkin terrible to yell that to abuse someone atleast be a bit more creative...Little basterds,Are they upset because you got the saucy nugget?

~C That Cat?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I think you need to search for - *JD Lightings*.
> 
> *http://www.jd-lightings.com/MainController?productInfo=1&action=edit*


Thanks for the help


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You should really do some research. But i will tell you i can't really tell you when to look because i don't know what strain or how long it will flower for. i start scoping (when i had one) about to weeks before my ETA. BTW More amber=more couchlock, The cloudier the headier.


I've been reading here and there trying to see what is best but after you read that whatever % is best for couch lock someone goes and says "BS amber means loss off THC" blah blah blah and then I start to wonder who is telling the truth. I really meant more like what is the truth about harvesting by trich's? what gets me what I want? I take it it's the amber I'm after so once I start seeing a lot of those I'll start the chop chop. If I am not mistaken what I am almost ready to harvest is my WW which if I am also not mistaken is a 60 day strain. I'll probably end up in the 70-75 day mark Im sure due to what I like in medication  You are correct tho, I do need to keep researching that.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

600w dimable ballasts $103
http://www.ebay.com/itm/600-watt-digital-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-ballast-120-240V-/290686666232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ae4685f8

1000w dimable $137
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-W-HPS-MH-1000W-DIGITAL-ELECTRONIC-GROW-BALLAST-120-240V-/290686665953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ae4684e1


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

yup,^^ buying me the JDL ballast 1000w for my Xmas present to my self. As I love the 600w. My buds are just Fat!!! lol now you got me thinking the 600w now!!! decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I've been reading here and there trying to see what is best but after you read that whatever % is best for couch lock someone goes and says "BS amber means loss off THC" blah blah blah and then I start to wonder who is telling the truth. I really meant more like what is the truth about harvesting by trich's? what gets me what I want? I take it it's the amber I'm after so once I start seeing a lot of those I'll start the chop chop. If I am not mistaken what I am almost ready to harvest is my WW which if I am also not mistaken is a 60 day strain. I'll probably end up in the 70-75 day mark Im sure due to what I like in medication  You are correct tho, I do need to keep researching that.


Well more specifically CBD causes the "couch lock" effect and its very prominent in trichomes that are in the amber stage. Clear trichomes contain a higher amount of thc thus giving you a "racing high". To add, strains with a higher percentages of sativa in their genetics will have very low numbers of amber trichomes even when the bud itself is completely ripe ie: fading leaves, receding of all pistils, and complete swelling of the caylxes. Trichomes in indica leaning genetics by the time harvest arrives (totally by the looks of the buds and the plant) will have a much higher number of amber trichs... This is what gives sativas and indicas their distinctive "highs". 
Beyond the amber stage is when the desired effects start to waste away. 
To my knowledge this is the way it works.


With all that said, I dont bother checking trichs any longer in regards to harvesting times. They are still fun to look at


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Well more specifically CBD causes the "couch lock" effect and its very prominent in trichomes that are in the amber stage. Clear trichomes contain a higher amount of thc thus giving you a "racing high". To add, strains with a higher percentages of sativa in their genetics will have very low numbers of amber trichomes even when the bud itself is completely ripe ie: fading leaves, receding of all pistils, and complete swelling of the caylxes. Trichomes in indica leaning genetics by the time harvest arrives (totally by the looks of the buds and the plant) will have a much higher number of amber trichs... This is what gives sativas and indicas their distinctive "highs".
> Beyond the amber stage is when the desired effects start to waste away.
> To my knowledge this is the way it works.
> 
> ...


best explanation I've heard. very well done.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

Nailed it like whodat!


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 21, 2012)

Is my fan too close?


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a few more pics  . The bigger plant is the Sativa. Well during Veg the fan leaves where a lot thiner but now that it is in bloom they are getting much thicker. Not sure what the strain actually is but I know it is BOMB lol. As for the little plant that is my NO VEG experiment. This plant is 21 days into 12/12 and the bigger one is on day 38 just like the other big plant my WW. Then small one is WW so I have the big one that vegged for 8 weeks at least and one with no veg and I want to see what is better. Yield, smoke all that good stuff. 

The Sativa seems to be going in slow motion tho. The buds are growing but very slow. It took a full 14 days to show any pistils. Had me scared for a while being that the WW showed in like 4-5 days lol. Hopefully it grows more, at least get thicker, swole! If not there has to be at least two ouces on that thing dry. They are little nugglets but there is like 25 of those suckers!!! So even if only 3-4 gram nuggies still lots of them so should be a nice harvest.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 21, 2012)

I want a 600 Logo...  How can I get in on that lol??? Also thank you curious old fart. I am almost ready to harvest and amber had me at a loss but that pretty much does it for me. Higher Amber trich's is what I am after lol!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

DST said:


> ey up Bobo, hows the little yin?


She's doing great, thanks D! Sitting on my little ol lap as we speak, learning how to type and stuff. Oh, and she's also reading up on growing weed. Ooooop! And she's making a huge shit on me as we speak. Diaper time.



dieselweed said:


> Is my fan too close?


You need a bigger fan, closer.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> You need a bigger fan, closer.


Bahahhaha
~C That Cat?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> She's doing great, thanks D! Sitting on my little ol lap as we speak, learning how to type and stuff. Oh, and she's also reading up on growing weed. Ooooop! And she's making a huge shit on me as we speak. Diaper time.
> 
> 
> 
> You need a bigger fan, closer.


Come on, now. 
Time to get serious.
What you need is a fan made of cannabis.
I heard that a good way to get air flow to your plants is to strap them directly to the fan's blades.
That way, you can keep the fan on "Low" speed and save some money on your electricity bill, too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, great idea Doob! I'm gonna try that my next grow for sure. 

In all my smart assedness I got shit on. It's ok, we're all clean again. For now. 

Hey, doesn't Don know the most about fans? We should ask him.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol

Wow! DST pissing the Mrs. off. That is not Gouda! Ooooooh! 

Sorry bout that.  Good luck D. 

Hey Doobie. I come by the drop you a link. There's a movement going on up here that I think you'd be interested in knowing about. Our grand old Prime Minister is in for a bit of Native ass whooping me thinks! 

http://idlenomore.ca/

http://www.thestar.com/opinion/editorials/article/1305420--why-idle-no-more-is-gaining-strength-and-why-all-canadians-should-care


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 21, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Well more specifically CBD causes the "couch lock" effect and its very prominent in trichomes that are in the amber stage. Clear trichomes contain a higher amount of thc thus giving you a "racing high". To add, strains with a higher percentages of sativa in their genetics will have very low numbers of amber trichomes even when the bud itself is completely ripe ie: fading leaves, receding of all pistils, and complete swelling of the caylxes. Trichomes in indica leaning genetics by the time harvest arrives (totally by the looks of the buds and the plant) will have a much higher number of amber trichs... This is what gives sativas and indicas their distinctive "highs".
> Beyond the amber stage is when the desired effects start to waste away.
> To my knowledge this is the way it works.
> 
> ...


Thaaaaaaaank youu!! Nuff said for me. Although I wish amber stage was first then I wouldn't have to wait as long lol. But again TY for that as that clears up a lot for me!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Thaaaaaaaank youu!! Nuff said for me. Although I wish amber stage was first then I wouldn't have to wait as long lol. But again TY for that as that clears up a lot for me!!!


No problem.
All thats left is finding the strains that work best for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

Harper's making friends all over the place, eh?

I wonder when the petition begins for impeachment?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 21, 2012)

I think he's a Corporate Kamikaze with a mission. 

I'm not sure what the equivalent of Impeachment is. Being found in contempt of Parliament didn't work but lots has built up since then. I have no idea what a guy has to do to get kicked out of a Parliament when he holds a majority.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;j8Szl_JyCUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8Szl_JyCUQ[/video]


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 21, 2012)

Add some pitch to your intake fan blades by bending them to get some extra free intake.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Add some pitch to your intake fan blades by bending them to get some extra free intake.


Come again?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 21, 2012)

dieselweed said:


> Is my fan too close?


take that cover off bend those fan blades(add some pitch) and then they work better on the lowest setting now then they did on The highest setting.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 21, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> take that cover off bend those fan blades(add some pitch) and then they work better on the lowest setting now then they did on The highest setting.


I would imagine that would work on a metal blade fan but not sure how you could bend plastic ones. Either way once lights come on tomorrow I will be in there taking my cover off trying to bend them blades to add some "pitch" and see how that works out!!! I'm all for new ideas so in all honesty I will be doing that. One Question tho... The blades already come with a angle to them so what exactly are we bending here??? Some show and tell would be nice. If this is something that you have done I would love to see a pic of it.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 21, 2012)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I would imagine that would work on a metal blade fan but not sure how you could bend plastic ones. Either way once lights come on tomorrow I will be in there taking my cover off trying to bend them blades to add some "pitch" and see how that works out!!! I'm all for new ideas so in all honesty I will be doing that. One Question tho... The blades already come with a angle to them so what exactly are we bending here??? Some show and tell would be nice. If this is something that you have done I would love to see a pic of it.


Really you do I have to it for you? Just bend the blade and add some more pitch til you NOTICE a difference. And really you can't bend plastic blades? I never knew that thanks for the great tip!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2012)

lmfao.....there is a reason fans are not set to maximum "pitch" from the factory. Not saying that that you can't but turning them anymore and you won't have suction from the back end, it'll be wacky indirectional air. Plus i dont think most of our fans can be tweaked that way.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao.....there is a reason fans are not set to maximum "pitch" from the factory. Not saying that that you can't but turning them anymore and you won't have suction from the back end, it'll be wacky indirectional air. Plus i dont think most of our fans can be tweaked that way.


This is some shit I read off another thread and your right you should only do it to your small oscillating fans if you are going to do it. Just trying to throw some advice in here, take it leave bro I don't give a crap, peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

Not to mention the high probability of throwing it off balance.

Id probably just set the fan on something and move it back a foot or so.

I totally agree on taking the guard off of the front, in certain situations.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2012)

DST said:


> what you lot gasing about?
> 
> just put the out of office on until the 2nd of Jan, yippeeee! Weed office is running 24/7 though, lol.....


Fuck off nosey 

Yorkshire man, that b some fine looking colorfull goods mate!


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Morgen Cinders.......

SpectatorFernFirm, you can get the logo by either copying someone elses (copy and paste) or you can search through my albums, I have the pics in a 600 Album somewhere. Go to you control panel, edit signature, insert signature pic and save changes. eh voila!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2012)

I almost successfully sang in congruence with the physical act of playing my bass yesterday.
Was during "Witch Hunt" (by Rush).
There is now a light at the end of that tunnel...

Speaking of tunnel-hunting witches...


I popped the closet open when the lights went on,
to check on my girl and see how she was doin',
when what to my freshly bloodshot eyes did appear?
'Twas a garland of silver shining bright like the moon.

Hanging from the scrog, 
under Ralph, my attack frog,
were 20 glass bulbs
hanging down from the buds.

The wind from the fan 
made them sway to and fro,
From the hempy can,
how she does grow.

In the light they did glitter, 
casting glints of high light,
my weed is one-hitter,
One toke and good night.

Frosty as winter,
your mind it will splinter,
Rolling spliffs like yuletide logs,
Warming your heart like puppy dogs.

You're gonna feel my holiday flow,
it's like a riptide.
More chill than an eskimo,
a polypeptide....

...is just a chain of amino acids...

Talkin' 'bout reindeer,
and pullin' the sleigh,
flyin' through the air,
like they just don't care.

Red-nosed?
Ha!
Man, FUCK the color of his nose.
Ask Rudy why his eyes are so red.

It's my x-mas krunk,
muthafucka.
It ain't shwag or junk,
muthathrucka.

Uh.
You couldn't find your own ass if the universe were an ever-shrinking toroidal shape during the end stages of "The Big Crunch" and your hands were infinitely expanding in size at a rate of the speed of light cubed.
Muthajumpa.
Uh.

While MY garden flowers 
and decks the halls,
YOUR growspace 
is full dicks and balls,

My skillz,
are ever-expanding,
Like a universe
without an ending.

Your weed is like getting a lump of coal in your stocking.
My herb sends you into outerspace,
makes you try to quantize the sum total potential energies of dark matter 
just like Stephen Hawking.

My herb is cosmic,
the highs are ultrasonic.
Turns grey matter into a black hole.
Makes Santa get couch-locked in his shop at the North Pole.

Elves can't wake his fat, sorry ass for nothing...

Shit...

Merry fuckin' Ho-ho Day.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice baws Doobie love the little Kikker!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2012)

Now thats what you call NASA high! hahaha.

Looking very festive there doobie! I enjoyed the song thoroughly.

btw, every time I hear rush on the radio it reminds me of you.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2012)

We are both waving to you all in the 600 Club, say hello to the pretty Blue Pit (this ones a super model, tall and skinny, but very sticky and desirable...)





more on the Breeding showcase.

Peace, DST


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

DST said:


> lmfao, thanks for that Gen...wife pissed off early to bed after a contretemps on the way into our apartment block, two little fukking arseholes shouting abuse at us. Of course I say, "oi oi, that's not very nice" (in Dutch), and then the little fuk starts walking over shouting "cancer victims" at us, which is the fuckin sick Dutch language way of abusing people, so my wife is obviously telling me to get the hell in the door by which time dudes are walking off. They where Morocaan and I called them "Little Moroocan Fuks" which my wife then screamed at me for being racist. Well, I tried to tell her I wasn't and then got arsey and shit hit the fan, lol. The only time I have been jumped in Amsterdam was by Moroccans. I employed and I am still friends with a cool Moroccan dude who told me, "the people who live in Amsterdam are not real Moroccans". Great start to the festivities, lmfao. Pass the bong!


Little do those little morrocan pricks realize the friends you have! there lucky your not a deviant, nasty, vet who loves revenge! Like that movie storage i saw on ifc! dst has an uncle that'll mclean that mess up and yeah sounds like they got a mess on there hands in that city! No excuse for that crap period end of story!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

too much man too much! lol, my head my head!


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2012)

I wasn't sure to laugh or be disgusted at this. I saw it in a large department store in Amsterdam. I am guessing it's not manufactured for the Dutch market. 











Going to check more of this out, there's a light display in Amsterdam with various strange set ups. This is one of them.





















Peace and pretty lights for all.
[youtube]kZVAoeuz5Xk[/youtube]
DST


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> This is some shit I read off another thread and your right you should only do it to your small oscillating fans if you are going to do it. Just trying to throw some advice in here, take it leave bro I don't give a crap, peace!


And that is how we get noobs who never learn anything, floating round on perpetually regurgitated forum myths.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

DST said:


>


"For daily use only" - Priceless!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And that is how we get noobs who never learn anything, floating round on perpetually regurgitated forum myths.


It was just a tip bro, seriously getoff your high horse. im just trying to help the guy out instead throwing insults at him or ignoring him bluntly like a stuck up prick. Any other haters out their? By the way that tip was mentioned on "the mainlining thread" which I think has helped out a lot more then this thread. Having fun with your positions of "power" getting off on calling people noobs. Which is the only reason that word is used, because you think your better human being than me? Lmao, get real kid.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It was just a tip bro, seriously getoff your high horse. im just trying to help the guy out instead throwing insults at him or ignoring him bluntly like a stuck up prick. Any other haters out their? By the way that tip was mentioned on "the mainlining thread" which I think has helped out a lot more then this thread. Having fun with your positions of "power" getting off on calling people noobs. Which is the only reason that word is used, because you think your better human being than me? Lmao, get real kid.


The thing that makes this forum so special is we deal with reality and not hypothetical bullshit.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> It was just a tip bro, seriously getoff your high horse. im just trying to help the guy out instead throwing insults at him or ignoring him bluntly like a stuck up prick. Any other haters out their? By the way that tip was mentioned on "the mainlining thread" which I think has helped out a lot more then this thread. Having fun with your positions of "power" getting off on calling people noobs. Which is the only reason that word is used, because you think your better human being than me? Lmao, get real kid.


High horse? Not in the slightest, a distaste for misinformation and assumption yes.

In your eyes any information is better than no information is it?

The integrity of this thread is irrelevant so Ad Hominem attacks are futile but by the way if "that tip was mentioned on "the mainlining thread" which I think has helped out a lot more then this thread." - The 'mainlining thread' didn't help you to understand airflow and drag like the 600 thread did it? You tried to spread information here that was then explained to be false so who's helping who? That's OK, you're welcome.

FYI....Newbie, newb, n00b or noob is a slang term for a novice or newcomer, or somebody inexperienced in any profession or activity.
"because you think you're a better human being than me" - Apparent inferiority complex, much!

As for "kid", I'm 33 but then you know what they say about assumption.......


----------



## donmekka (Dec 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> 600w dimable ballasts $103
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/600-watt-digital-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-ballast-120-240V-/290686666232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ae4685f8
> 
> 1000w dimable $137
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-W-HPS-MH-1000W-DIGITAL-ELECTRONIC-GROW-BALLAST-120-240V-/290686665953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ae4684e1


Thanks bro a star is what you are! 103 shipped is pretty awesome!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyway...Good morning everyone. Doobie, that writing of yours is always very cool. Never do I skip a chance to read it. 

So I've been announcing it everywhere but not sure about here, but it's definitely official now. I received my offer from my local College this morning and this old man accepted it. Next 2 years I'm a full time Photography student, starting January, with a Diploma waiting at the end. Things are falling nicely into place, pretty much as planned. 

Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 22, 2012)

donmekka said:


> Thanks bro a star is what you are! 103 shipped is pretty awesome!


for a 600w digital! that is. I got that one. And know you will love it.

Going to buy mine next week!

DONMEKKA I have that ballast in all my new grow videos if you want to see it in action.

Was going to post weekend pics but my daughter took my camera this weekend.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Anyway...Good morning everyone. Doobie, that writing of yours is always very cool. Never do I skip a chance to read it.
> 
> So I've been announcing it everywhere but not sure about here, but it's definitely official now. I received my offer from my local College this morning and this old man accepted it. Next 2 years I'm a full time Photography student, starting January, with a Diploma waiting at the end. Things are falling nicely into place, pretty much as planned.
> 
> Have a great Saturday all.


Hell yes, Duchie. So pysched for you, man. I know I've already said it, but you know where I'm coming from. Epic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Anyway...Good morning everyone. Doobie, that writing of yours is always very cool. Never do I skip a chance to read it.
> 
> So I've been announcing it everywhere but not sure about here, but it's definitely official now. I received my offer from my local College this morning and this old man accepted it. Next 2 years I'm a full time Photography student, starting January, with a Diploma waiting at the end. Things are falling nicely into place, pretty much as planned.
> 
> Have a great Saturday all.


A nice xmas prezzie to yourself then Duchie.

Was it you who put the HDR over my pink trichome macro shot?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2012)

Yup..better than anything anyone else can give me, and no, I think that was Doobie that did that. He's better at that graphic stuff than me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Anyway...Good morning everyone. Doobie, that writing of yours is always very cool. Never do I skip a chance to read it.
> 
> So I've been announcing it everywhere but not sure about here, but it's definitely official now. I received my offer from my local College this morning and this old man accepted it. Next 2 years I'm a full time Photography student, starting January, with a Diploma waiting at the end. Things are falling nicely into place, pretty much as planned.
> 
> Have a great Saturday all.


great to here. Glad things are falling into place for you.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2012)

So Bobo...can a guy make a living at this? Little late to be asking now I guess but I don't really care if I do or don't. Just curious. lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> So Bobo...can a guy make a living at this? Little late to be asking now I guess but I don't really care if I do or don't. Just curious. lol


My boy twotonz just followed his dream, and 5 years later I see his name in different mags now, when they show the photographer name 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/103111-twotonz-pictures.html


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 22, 2012)

i've been stood up. i was going to swap some genetics today with a guy i've been talking with for over a year. i know he's legit.

i spent a long time going through all my genetics, picked out 17 that i would grow today if i had the space, boxed up 6 clones and was ready to go. after calling 4 times, still no answer.

if he or a loved one is not in jail or in the hospital, i think he just lost out. 

not like there isn't 50 other local guys who wouldn't jump for joy to get my gear, free and clear.

4 hours of prime getting high time wasted. i'm retired. MY TIME IS PRECIOUS damn it!

merry christmas. 



anybody watching roots?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

wow, i would jumped all over that fatboy!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 22, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I almost successfully sang in congruence with the physical act of playing my bass yesterday.
> Was during "Witch Hunt" (by Rush).
> There is now a light at the end of that tunnel...
> 
> ...



lol

well done.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 22, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> wow, i would jumped all over that fatboy!


meet me on the corner in an hour and they're yours.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> meet me on the corner in an hour and they're yours.


Now that's how you put something back into the community!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

see what i mean im stuck in fcuken hickville and nobody has knowledge like you cats here, then whammo the cats i NEED by me are like 3000 miles away lmao! On both sides of me dammnit! Hey the waters good here! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> So Bobo...can a guy make a living at this? Little late to be asking now I guess but I don't really care if I do or don't. Just curious. lol


Of course it can be done.  It takes being a little creative sometimes, though, and sucking it up from time to time as well. If you have a good product people will find you. Three words: Word. Of. Mouth. It's my best marketing, and travels *a lot* farther than you'd ever think!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 22, 2012)

now who would not try their damnedest to meet me for these?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2012)

One DUMB mother fucker. Fuck that. You got me tempted to drive out to AZ this weekend. 

That's a real bummer that dude bailed on you. Talk about his loss.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

whoa, drooling! im here listening to squeeze drinking coffee eatin trichromes how's your saturday?[video=youtube;9bTWF7eirJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bTWF7eirJw&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w8Z0xgU9U9DM15kcC--tGI6[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

let me find out he can get there in 2-3 hours you lucky man! jig would be a good placement for those imho.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> One DUMB mother fucker. Fuck that. You got me tempted to drive out to AZ this weekend.
> 
> That's a real bummer that dude bailed on you. Talk about his loss.



the reason i decided to get together with him, was he seems to be a pretty together guy. i'm hoping there is a real good reason. 

getting too wasted doesn't work with me unless you're a beautiful young lady. then i'll let you slide at least twice.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

they aint so beautiful when they that trashed lol! been there done that sorta.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 22, 2012)

ok, here's the reason: he left his phone at his grow last night. lol

i've left mine in the fridge before so i have to let him slide. 

one more chance. 

just one


----------



## Trousers (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going the opposite direction today.

*Caution, This video is 100% Full Throttle Crap. It is like a terrible accident. I want to look away but I can't. *

[video=youtube;FjeMDvCdrtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjeMDvCdrtc[/video]



I apologize for that.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 22, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I'm going the opposite direction today.
> 
> *Caution, This video is 100% Full Throttle Crap. It is like a terrible accident. I want to look away but I can't. *
> 
> ...




lol

that's terrible. and they're all dressed the same? yikes!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I'm going the opposite direction today.
> 
> *Caution, This video is 100% Full Throttle Crap. It is like a terrible accident. I want to look away but I can't. *
> 
> ...


 Haha! I've seen it before and fortunately I don't have to watch it again. "Issa fyno cowdooooow!"


----------



## Trousers (Dec 22, 2012)

Last one, I promise. 

Caution, this one is terrible in a different way. 

[video=youtube;dNpr-f0bbog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNpr-f0bbog[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Haha! I've seen it before and fortunately I don't have to watch it again. "Issa fyno cowdooooow!"


oh my ....................rofl where do you find this stuff...........my wife almost pissed herself laughing lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Last one, I promise.
> 
> Caution, this one is terrible in a different way.
> 
> [video=youtube;dNpr-f0bbog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNpr-f0bbog[/video]


three words ill never wanna hear in a song again touch my body, or asbestoes lol, or bee-gee's lol!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2012)

You want to see some funny shit? Here's the kind of stuff that cracks me up, this one had me in tears. 
[video=youtube;Ezg4sr67OGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezg4sr67OGA&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;KulSQjjQVPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KulSQjjQVPE&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Ah4rhz9fT8xFvCPT-Bv0fI[/video]
i thought this was fitting lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2012)

And that is why I love this place. 


Congrats Duchie! Iv taken a few clases, but nothing super serious. This means youll be giving us even better pr0n! so excited! lol

Edit: Looks like I missed an entire page


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2012)

duchieman said:


> So Bobo...can a guy make a living at this? Little late to be asking now I guess but I don't really care if I do or don't. Just curious. lol



I have a close friend who does just that. Bobos description sounds spot on.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Really you do I have to it for you? Just bend the blade and add some more pitch til you NOTICE a difference. And really you can't bend plastic blades? I never knew that thanks for the great tip!


A simple " just bend more the way it's bent" would have been sufficient but then again I guess you wouldn't have felt better about yourself unless you said some slick shit. W E bro good Luck with your blade bending. Luckily for 
me I have money to blow on my setup. I was just curious as to what would happen but since I have no need to do such a thing why try it.? Best of luck to you captain snappy, may your ghetto rigged ways get you all the bud your little heart desires  oh and happy holidays, sounds like you need a hug. Lol HG!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy saturday peeps

[youtube]OL_JC0bxpTM[/youtube]
sorry for the double post


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2012)

How dare you double post Jig! Unbelievable!!! I would never do such a thing... lol


I didnt even know it was saturday, I honestly though it was the middle of the week.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

The beginnings of....

_*Cam-tar 5000&#8482; mk-II*__ (bass guitar-mounted HD camcorder)_



























One will be mounted on the headstock looking down the fretboard, and one will be mounted down behind the bridge (tailpiece) looking up the strings towards the headstock.






And I'll be able to use my old digital cameras (in video mode) to record from two other angles, for a total of 4-views to edit video from.


(*mine are the _*#16 v2*_ cameras)
[video=youtube_share;sSg-8ktRq4U]http://youtu.be/sSg-8ktRq4U[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

bout time technology came up with something so sweet for the bass!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

I just wish these little camcorders were around back when I had money for R/C car & boat stuff.

They're pretty sweet ,though.
My original Cam-tar 5000&#8482; was made using my old Canon TX-1 camera that weighed 10 ounces. Making a mounting bracket with minimal vibrations brought the total weight up to about 14-ounces.
Made playing the bass very difficult.
The new cameras only weigh 17-grams each.
Going to be fun getting them up & running.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> High horse? Not in the slightest, a distaste for misinformation and assumption yes.
> 
> In your eyes any information is better than no information is it?
> 
> ...


Their you go, lmao. Point proven, jah bless!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

Bent fan blades,
cause cavitation.
Accute angles 
cause air-flow cessation.


Centrifigal force,
radially applied,
no channels to direct,
air currents have died.


Transpiration,
wet to dry,
dry to wet,
too much and your plants will fry.


Gale force,
causes battered leaves,
wind burn damage,
causes mothers to grieve.


Low speed,
high volume,
is all you need
to grow yourself up some happy weed.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2012)

Howdy doobie. Thats a sweet fking camtar you got there! 
..... Im starving!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2012)

Ignored and flagged.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Ignored and flagged.


Come again?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm stoked to fab the brackets and try them out!

I need to go pick up a pair of micro SDHC memory cards tonight (they don't come with any).
Will be getting two 8-GB cards.

In case any are interested, I bought them from an ebay vendor, *novotm*, who's based out in Massachusetts.
The only other options I found to buy them are based in China, and the shipping is pretty expensive (relatively speaking).

I ordered these Thursday night, paid for USPS Express (next day air) and got them Saturday afternoon.
And he threw in two extra battery packs for free!
He also has both the 78-degree lens kit for it (it comes standard with a 70-deg lens), and the wide angle 120-degree lens kit for it, too.

Just thought I'd throw it out there, in case there are peeps into R/C cars-airplanes-helis-boats or model rockets.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats cool doob. I had a badass model rocket when I was a child, then my grandmother decided it needed to be destroyed while she was in on one of her visits. WTF? lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

Used to be into model rockets, too.
Only had a few good launches.
Most blew up on the pad, or shortly after liftoff.
Pretty cool to watch them blow.
Not so cool to keep having to build new ones because of it.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Thats cool doob. I had a badass model rocket when I was a child, then my grandmother decided it needed to be destroyed while she was in on one of her visits. WTF? lol


 That's a horrible story! I don't want to speak badly of your gramma but..WTF! lol

Hey you guys, thanks for all the kind words and support. You guys are always good for it and you have lots to do with this move too. Thanks. 

Those cams are cool Doob. Wouldn't mind having on just to have one around.

I don't think I posted this here before. Sorry if I did. Taken during one of my Amsterdam walks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

See, if I'd taken a similar photo of that, it would look like a touristy snapshot, no matter how great a camera I would use.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 22, 2012)

dammit jonny got 3 males out of 6 plants....god is a cruel cruel bitch. They were beautiful lush tall plants too. BUMMER


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 22, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> dammit jonny got 3 males out of 6 plants....god is a cruel cruel bitch. They were beautiful lush tall plants too. BUMMER


That sucks... but isnt it usually 50% anyways? I just planted double the amount of seeds as the number of females I want to end up with... and also counting for future runts/defects/deaths.
Be happy you got 3 sexy ladies tho eh! hell maybe collect a little pollen to provide you with as many or as little seeds as you want. Just trying to look on the bright side.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 22, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> That sucks... but isnt it usually 50% anyways? I just planted double the amount of seeds as the number of females I want to end up with... and also counting for future runts/defects/deaths.
> Be happy you got 3 sexy ladies tho eh! hell maybe collect a little pollen to provide you with as many or as little seeds as you want. Just trying to look on the bright side.


Only my 2nd grow so I wasn't sure really what to expect. I guess 3 isn't bad....I just hope I can still hit my target of 8 ounces. Live and learn. I have decided I'll be buying a clone / mother tent so I can do a perpetual grow. Like ya said, just need to look on the bright side....I'm actually very happy that my plants are taking 100% of the recommended nutes (GH flora bloom & micro) and they look super healthy.

My last grow a few years back I was using 7 or 8 different nutes....no ph pen and it was a horrible disaster. Burnt leaves, stunted growth, nute lockout. The smoke was hardly smokable. Even got white mold on one plant at the end b/c humidity was outta control.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm always happy when I get 50% male/female ratios.
Any more than that is like being on a gravy train with biscuit wheels.
And now that you know which are females, you can take clones from them (if you haven't already) and get a jumpstart on your next grow.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 22, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Southern Charm from Breeders Boutique
> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


did you chop?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2012)

...as a matter of fact I did



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2012)

Yummy!
Like it was rolled in confectioner's sugar...
...that would cross your eyes and lay you flat out.


----------



## Kingsley Aghedo (Dec 23, 2012)

It is a great pleasure for me to welcome you this evening to the Club 600 Entrepreneurship Award ceremony. 

In 2009, the winners received this prize at the FIAF. This year, it is being awarded at the Consulate. Lets be clear: theres no competition between Marie-Monique and me. To the contrary! I am simply less expansive, a fact that didnt escape Emmanuel Cargill, the thrifty founder and dynamic President of the Club 600. 

Seriously, though, while the venue has changed, the spirit remains essentially the same. For me this award encompasses three key aspects:


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2012)

Right on man!


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2012)

Some real funny posts over the last couple of pages. Glad to see some folks are full of Xmas cheer, 

Off to sort out my hangover.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't leave us hanging, bro!
What are the three key aspects!?!?!?
I must know!!!







*http://www.consulfrance-newyork.org/Club-600-Entrepreneurship-Award,1444*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

that' my homeis


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

Also Cali orange x headband, pk, Southern charm all popped up. Cuts are showing white dots-yes! 3 plants are about ready for 4 gallon pots.Going to put my mh jdl ballast 600w in veg in about 2-3 weeks and use the t5 for clones.

My first time using a t5 in veg like that. I was very amassed at how well t5 lights keep the nods compacted, as my mh will give them a stretch, as that's all I ever used in veg


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Only my 2nd grow so I wasn't sure really what to expect. I guess 3 isn't bad....I just hope I can still hit my target of 8 ounces. Live and learn. I have decided I'll be buying a clone / mother tent so I can do a perpetual grow. Like ya said, just need to look on the bright side....I'm actually very happy that my plants are taking 100% of the recommended nutes (GH flora bloom & micro) and they look super healthy.
> 
> My last grow a few years back I was using 7 or 8 different nutes....no ph pen and it was a horrible disaster. Burnt leaves, stunted growth, nute lockout. The smoke was hardly smokable. Even got white mold on one plant at the end b/c humidity was outta control.


i keep pollen and like males, but im a whacko and a nutjob just ask around lol, that being said you always have the option of paying alil more jonny for some feminised beans. Kinda takes the guessing outa things. I love em personally.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

i hate feminized. if you can't breed em, i'm not even a little bit interested.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

guys, i think he stood me up again. lol

i'm at a loss for words.

i was thinking of using this guy as my caregiver when i slow down. duh!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

fair enough bear in mind not everyone has the ability or capability to breed tho. why is it you cant clone a feminised plant?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

clones die. seeds are forever.

kind of. lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

well from what ive read here's what im gathering.....you run a huge risk of fem beans producing hemaphradites so there's little sense in trying unless you find a diamond in the rough(i have not)it's best to just go reg and do your pheno hunting for a sexy momma it seems. shantibaba has shown me the light lol.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey Trolls!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

i went to the corner store and they had a little area where they were selling glass pipes and bubblers. i'm shocked. 

i think the pot people are winning finally! 

bubblers at the corner store.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

yeah bout time they smartened up, pretty smart store owner, beer, cigs , scratch tickets(folks are addicted to em up here), and a new bubbler!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2012)

fatboy and VTM, that was not meant for you. Just in case you may have thought that, how it was slipped in there. It was for our more recent visitors.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

duchieman said:


> fatboy and VTM, that was not meant for you. Just in case you may have thought that, how it was slipped in there. It was for our more recent visitors.


lol

i was thinking i missed something.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> yeah bout time they smartened up, pretty smart store owner, beer, cigs , scratch tickets(folks are addicted to em up here), and a new bubbler!


i would have bought a bubbler just to support the idea but i'm christmassed out of cash.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> ...as a matter of fact I did
> 
> 
> 
> cof


How was the taste and high to you?And body too. thanks.. Going to put my Southern charm in soil today With Cali o x headband, psycho kill [video=youtube;PMnEvKCtHBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMnEvKCtHBw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

duchieman said:


> fatboy and VTM, that was not meant for you. Just in case you may have thought that, how it was slipped in there. It was for our more recent visitors.


oh i know duchie, i pay very close to these posts and threads cause atm i have no life! Well i do just online for now. 15 degree's outside, 8 titanium screws say no you wont and yeah i love this thread kinda like a long lost brother irregardless of whom comes here hates on me or us ill still be here, listening wanting more knowledge. I know exactly who your refering too, id be shocked if they continue because the last thing they need is all of us here pissed at em.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> How was the taste and high to you?And body too. thanks.. Going to put my Southern charm in soil today With Cali o x headband, psycho kill [video=youtube;PMnEvKCtHBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMnEvKCtHBw[/video]


raises hand...........................may i have some too please? I really need to have my lungs expanded to tha limit this am lol.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

well, i finally hooked up with my new best friend. lol

he gave me a couple beautiful clones and some really nice genetics. i'm smoking something or other. i'm pretty happy.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2012)

The Southern Charm has a smooth, sweet, light taste of juicy fruit and a good head high and body stone that'll last you for a good couple of hours. She's what got me thru the worst parts of the flu and is becoming one of my favorites.


cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

when i ground up this new stuff and rolled it, i was surprised at how sticky my fingers were. stickier than mine. i'm assuming that denotes a different level of drying, either drier or moister than what i typically shoot for.

what do you think?

after my first 1/2 gram, it's a solid 8.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 23, 2012)

good question. I'd never thoguth about that actually.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

i'm this high

[video=youtube;DKbPUzhWeeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> good question. I'd never thoguth about that actually.


dude.

i realize new pussy is always the best, but i'm really digging this new stuff.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

actually, i believe mine is moister than his.

i'll have to dry some of mine down to 50% or so and see what what. i like the sticky damn my eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can add beastie bloomz to my CANNA mix which is Terra flores and CANNA BOOST to the AK47 In the perlite, Just wondering because I have jars full of this stuff and its not being used, Thanks 

~C That Cat?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Does anyone know if I can add beastie bloomz to my CANNA mix which is Terra flores and CANNA BOOST to the AK47 In the perlite, Just wondering because I have jars full of this stuff and its not being used, Thanks
> 
> ~C That Cat?


can't help you cat other than to ask how old it might be? after a year or so, i'm under the impression most stuff decays.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 23, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> can't help you cat other than to ask how old it might be? after a year or so, i'm under the impression most stuff decays.


Id say A year maybe? But its granular looks like salt so I think its good unless you get it wet,Not 100% But thats what my guess is.I used JUST beastie before when I had no clue what I was doing and seeing how it needs a base nutrient it just made the budds swollen and fluffy.Like Fools gold,But not sure if the chemicals can be combined hmmmm

~C That Cat?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Id say A year maybe? But its granular looks like salt so I think its good unless you get it wet,Not 100% But thats what my guess is.I used JUST beastie before when I had no clue what I was doing and seeing how it needs a base nutrient it just made the budds swollen and fluffy.Like Fools gold,But not sure if the chemicals can be combined hmmmm
> 
> ~C That Cat?


yeah, granular stuff should be good. i used to use so many additives that i spaced out and kept using something that was only for vegg. my leaves looked like crap and i didn't figure it out until well into flower. now i keep to the basics. i'm a pot head, fuck ups are going to happen.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2012)

I've noticed a difference is trichs as to the feel. Some are dry and some are moist and sticky and it has to do with the strain and not the cure.

dry ferts will stay good until they get wet...water activates them.


cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

mystery solved. his was just recently cut. still pretty moist. i thought it was drier but on squeezing (i hate doing that), yeah, it needs another day or 2.

really sweet genetic. ima plant the seeds tomorrow.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

gnarly dude




you see this little branch off to the right? would you cut it? i have a few like this an usually leave them but looking at it, im leaning towards cutting it off and just concentrating on the main stalk. it comes a bit more than 1/2 way up the main stalk.





i just found this little gem

[video=youtube;OzNdg8YMlE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzNdg8YMlE0[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> ...as a matter of fact I did
> 
> 
> 
> cof


This is how most of my hermies look, sometimes I don't see it till the pictures.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 23, 2012)

A lot of times won't the longer running strains (like Haze, for example) throw a few nanners once they're getting to peak ripeness?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2012)

she put out the one flower while I was waiting for the trichs to turn cloudy. I might have a light leak, the plant that was next to her threw nanners at the same time.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 23, 2012)

It is a little suspect. 1 lil nanner right at the end ain't no biggie, though. Looks like some dank cof. . .


----------



## errb (Dec 23, 2012)

oh man oh man... 


just in time for christmas!! 
peace love and happiness to all my 600 family!!!

E.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> It is a little suspect. 1 lil nanner right at the end ain't no biggie, though. Looks like some dank cof. . .


Unless you're running a perpetual setup like I am, and the possibility of pollinating the youngins is there. Its that reason I keep considering getting out of perpetual, but I like it so much!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2012)

Put my hempy test in the tent today.





Chopped MD to make room for the hempy. 





Current view, threw a baby hempy in smart pot test to go straight 12/12


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Put my hempy test in the tent today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful. what are those indicas?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2012)

They're a cross of dog and another unknown indica that I believe to be ak47. The blue pot is fruity chronic X train wreck


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 23, 2012)

supchaka said:


> They're a cross of dog and another unknown indica that I believe to be ak47. The blue pot is fruity chronic X train wreck



i have had 2 computers crash on me and lost years of detailed notes. apparently i keep them too long.  about 1/2 of my crosses say unknown/(fill in the blank). i can guess at some and im pretty sure at others. i'm experimenting so some unknowns are because it's a secret. james bong, secret service. 

i'm on Y x Y x Y x Y x Y.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

going to breed my cherry pie with some bb strains, to make a killer strain. As I can't find any other cherry pies, with out paying $187 for 10 seeds or a arm and a leg for a clone! wtf


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2012)

I was scouring youtube tonight and found this little gem:

(*don't know who that dude is, but he's stunningly handsome)

[video=youtube_share;4Qeuf9dtcNk]http://youtu.be/4Qeuf9dtcNk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2012)

Pretty funny stuff:

[video=youtube_share;MNs0vQgCWY0]http://youtu.be/MNs0vQgCWY0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2012)

Ohh yes Im catching that one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2012)

Upgraded to Quicktime Pro for the basic editing features and figured out the "picture-in-picture" stuff, so I'll be able to do split-screen vids using the two new mini-cams and my two regular digital cameras.

Oh!
Before I forget:
The configuration utility for the keychain cameras allows me to put them into photo mode and then set time intervals for time-lapse photos, which I can convert into full-motion video.

So the next time I pop s33ds I'm going to set it up with one of the cameras to take a week's worth of still images and make a little vid out of them as they break ground and start their 4-month mission.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah thats awesome! I always look at timelaps videos on youtube, and its been something Iv wanted to do for a while now. Verrrry excited.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

go niners! fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 23, 2012)

Go bengals...haha


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;wFpeM3fxJoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFpeM3fxJoQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2012)

Just stoned ramblings as I figure out what I'll need for my first time-lapse project...

====================

Time-lapse Stuff
--------------------


7 days of cannabis sprouts.


4m20s video @ 30fps


*1800 pics per minute @30fps
**7200 pics for 4-minutes of video @ 30fps
***Need to add in 6-seconds extra to make up for the four 1.5-sec transitions between camera shots, so will need 45 more pics per transition (180 pics total) to come out with 4-minutes of video.
----------
10-secs for title, 
4-mins for timelapse vid (4m6s needed to adjust for video transitions), 
10-secs ending credits

total video length of 4m20s

-----
1st shot: camera real close


2nd shot: camera looking down 3/4 view


3rd shot: camera side view


4th shot: camera from below with 3/4 view


5th shot: camera above 3/4 view down
-----


4m = 240s
240s @ 30fps = 7200 pics

1 pic every 84s over 7 days.

I might not have that interval option, but it does have a setting for 90-second intervals which would then take 7-days and 12-hours of time-lapse photos to get the number needed for a 4-minute video. 

*edit: And this will be 1280x720p HD.


==========


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

So, i woke on the couch about an hour ago at my flat. Last i remember i picked up an Indian ( meal lol ) after a few too Cant shots i got ropes into. I only went for a couple pints to watch football!!! So looks like Im in the dog house ( litteraly ).Half curry on table and half a j on floor. Im blaming the 10 week cheese lol.NOT looking forward to the forthcoming phone calls from the boss. She should be up in couple hours


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2012)

Good luck cinders.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2012)

Yikes!
I hate it when that happens!
Hope it goes better for you than it sounds, cgg


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2012)

maybe you can quietly clean up the mess before she gets up.....save the j until finished-a little incentive to move quickly.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha, cheers guys ill need the good luck jig.Wish it was that easy cof, Im in the " other " house Thats what tells me its not good lol, oh admonitions like an extra prezzie is on the list!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

Dougie bro, i Cant get your avatar out my head, at first i thought it was Justin Lee Collins, but something else is saying its a funky music vid. ????


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

That'll be my phone putting out predictive txt " dougie lol "


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2012)

big lebowski,, only one of the best movies ever made!

The dude,,, what cool guy.

cindy, sounds like it looks like a war zone in there!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha, sure, i knew it was familiar, Im even going tickling it up and get a giggle before the storm comes!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

Now this phone is taking the piss, ill catch up after the flack hits on comp. Goodnight/morning ?? Still drunk i think,think, a fat j should settle me back down


----------



## dieselweed (Dec 23, 2012)

i found a seedling today; growing in a pot, under my bed.

I was wondering where that went...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 24, 2012)

Im taking a trip out west to go see my old base camp sweathog and to make wrongs fucken right!


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY DOGMAZ ALLEMAAL!!!!!!!!!!!









































Peace, DST


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 24, 2012)

i just wanted to let ya'll know.. i just ate some great bacon, my dog ate a steak in two gulps. and im smokeing cheese surprise.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 24, 2012)

Hit some really good oil last night.. WOW... It was like the first time I got high...that was fuk 20 years ago..LOL

Man this oil is like doing shots.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2012)

I got me a real nice looking steak for Christmas dinner. mmmmmmmmmmm

Happy christmas eve all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas 600 friends near n far! 

Have a good one peeps.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 24, 2012)

merry christmas, happy holidays and happy chanukah folks.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2012)

... and don't forget:

Happy Festivus!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm gettin' the pole!

Hope you all have a good one. Gotta go get showered and see grandma.  And her pole.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 24, 2012)

Have a good one club, and don't get to fuck up!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol.... no one remembered the club 600 birthday yesterday. 

Happy 3rd birthday Club 600!!!

(what a bunch of pot heads we are)

EDIT: Not yesterday, Saturday. haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Kwanzaa y'all!!!

Don't forget your Kwanzaa Juice!

[video=youtube_share;ZrakplFAIQY]http://youtu.be/ZrakplFAIQY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang!
Totally missed that one, jig!

Happy 3rd to you 600, and all it's denizens, both permanent, and temporary!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am way behind on this thread!

I was AWOL for a while, but the pc issue has been sorted and missed my friends here at the 6!
Happy Christmas Eve all!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 24, 2012)

Peace, love and all that jazz to everyone here at the 600! Have a great holiday peeps and be safe. I'll be staying close to home myself so I'll be around some. 

Cheers!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn, I want a frothy brew to!

Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!


----------



## Dobby (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, I've not be on here in about a YEAR!!?? Glad to see everybody is still here and doing well. Merry Christmas 6!


----------



## errb (Dec 24, 2012)

DST, your leaves look so fresh and deep green. do you do a lot of feeding directly to the fan leaves? or is this a secret you wish to remain yours? I mean I'm green with envy! lol haha (figured that was kind of funny, could be the splif i just smoked tho) 

E.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2012)

Some *Xmas Eve pr0n* for the club....

View attachment 2454213View attachment 2454214View attachment 2454215View attachment 2454216View attachment 2454217

Peace and be safe during the holidays.

FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was scouring youtube tonight and found this little gem:
> 
> (*don't know who that dude is, but he's stunningly handsome)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;4Qeuf9dtcNk]http://youtu.be/4Qeuf9dtcNk[/video]



I found a fix for the way youtube squished my video.
It's now plays at the original aspect ratio (16:9).


----------



## duchieman (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh man, you got your moneys worth out of those for sure. I can't believe you're getting that out of a key fob! Unreal. I'd like to see how much full HD you can record before you fill it. I thought I saw/heard 45 mins, and if that's so...!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 24, 2012)

F.M. I always love seeing your posts. You're scrogs are the best man. Have a great one! Sorry for you there's not hockey, but only for you man. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2012)

Off to caulk my boxes! next step closed-cell extruded polystyrene foam, more commonly known as "styrofoam", then the grow plants stage, my favorite.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 24, 2012)

Caulk your boxes! Oh my!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 24, 2012)

okay here's my 600w club x-mas pics. All Breeder Boutique plants from seed.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas mother fuckers!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2012)

Great to see all the snaps up, ive been a bit drunk but ill get a couple done later and have them up. 

That looks like a hell of a line up there cali grower! Going to be a exciting grow to watch these diff. strains. 

\well all the best folks, its been a slow year for me, but only the strong survive ( check Dwez for details  ), and hopefully going to have a blooming year ahead.
Happy growing to all. ( wi some effin peace to do so.... )

cgg


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas everyone!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2012)

Was wondering wen you would get out bed.

You to D'ster, man its good to be back in da club!!!!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas to Club 600 and RIU all together!! I was trying so hard for an Xmas harvest but started far too late  Maybe next year !


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

It's all in the planning Spectator, I am sure you'll have a sweet Xmas anyway!!

Just making the morning brew and off for the Wakeytey Baketey Cinders. Hope ye Auld Reekie is few eh the festive cheer!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 25, 2012)

I notice D is usually getting up as I'm going to bed. We're on the same timer at 180!


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

I can't imagine you'll be in bed long with all those presents chaka!!! yer kids will be pestering you to get up (I know I would be, lol).

Here's some pics from my phone:

This ones for Duchie, was at the Farmers Market down the road...Hungarian Goulash stall.











Soon to be one of my fave things....





And one of My fave things......





Merry merrynesses to all.
DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas to the Club 600 and their families!!!!*

*Ho Ho Ho MoFo......*



Peace

FM


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2012)

We grow the best trees!

Well D, that looks to be as authentic as you can get. Right down to the cold outdoors. Did you try some?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to the 6!!!

Christmas is one of my favourite things

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens
Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens
Brown paper packages tied up with strings
These are a few of my favorite things

Cream colored ponies and crisp apple strudels
Door bells and sleigh bells and schnitzel with noodles
Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings
These are a few of my favorite things

Girls in white dresses with blue satin sashes
Snowflakes that stay on my nose and eyelashes
Silver white winters that melt into Springs
These are a few of my favorite things

When the dog bites
When the bee stings
When I'm feeling sad
I simply remember my favorite things
And then I don't feel so bad.

Merry Christmas


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 25, 2012)

merry christmas folks.


i just came to the conclusion that my plants are too tall. they are in the hot zone of the light. i need to fix this today. they are averaging 3.5 feet, 1 week into flowering. i could raise the light another 6 inches or so and still have some space between the light and the top of the tent but as i'm only running a 600, i think i'm going to top them instead (and i don't like the light being too close to the top). 

i topped the damn things a couple weeks ago to control the height. i should have given them a deeper chop. i've been doing this a long time and never had a height issue before. i had so much reefer, i let these veg over a month longer than normal. i won't be doing that again. lol 

[video=youtube;O9a5HP-uM1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9a5HP-uM1k&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AR_Pogu24SsRBQWUVnc0-F[/video]

peace


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2012)

Have you considered just supercropping them from here FB?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Have you considered just supercropping them from here FB?


great minds my friend! this is why i come here to bounce stuff off you guys

i just came back to say, i was reading some posts and i might just supercrop the little darlings. 

i have twisted the hurd and poked wood through the stock back in the olden days so i think i may just have to do it again. i'd be laying down 8 inches or so. 

i have until 4:30 p.m. to decide. lol


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2012)

I do it all the time. Plants respond real well to it and you're not snipping away those flowers starting up. I just squeeze around where I want to bend, until the fiber is loosened up enough to bend without snapping. I also like to spray a little kelp mixture on the bends for the first couple of days while they heal up.

This one looks bad, but you wouldn't tell looking at the bud on the end. Just as healthy as the rest of them.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 25, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I do it all the time. Plants respond real well to it and you're not snipping away those flowers starting up. I just squeeze around where I want to bend, until the fiber is loosened up enough to bend without snapping. I also like to spray a little kelp mixture on the bends for the first couple of days while they heal up.
> 
> This one looks bad, but you wouldn't tell looking at the bud on the end. Just as healthy as the rest of them.
> View attachment 2454848View attachment 2454849































































































































nice. i forgot how cool the knuckles looked.

i'm annoyed because i want to start cropping them now but have to wait 9 more hours or so. by then, i'm pretty sure i'll be too full and high to care.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone in the club 600! I hope everyone gets what they wanted,May god or your higher power bless you all!

~C That Cat?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2012)

OK a little Christmas

I been keepin quite bout these but I runnin some new strains
Black SS





Chockolope Kush and Critical




Crirical at 28 days



Critical at 21 days


Veg Room




Have a great Christmas 600


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy holidays to ALL you sixers , hope each and everyone has a happy new year


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2012)

Hope all of you are having good ones! 


Dst, is that a room full of sacks of DOG?  I wish!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 25, 2012)

Hope everyone's smoking and eating good. Just put my ham in the oven. Going out of town to see my family later. lol, My cousins where like bring the Weed! .

Checked my 3 cuts and 2 have roots! Going to make 7 cuts today before I leave and put them in the cloner.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2012)

Hope all you guys are having a good day. My parents are on their way over, it should be a fun day.... i hope lol.

Here's a free ebook from my favorite autor. He's funny: 

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Antipope-Brentford-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007JPNZUQ

US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Antipope-Brentford-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007JPNZUQ/


----------



## supchaka (Dec 25, 2012)

Woohoo I spent like 5 hours helping my son install his stereo system we got him for Christmas. Yay for dads! It turned out really nice though, Blue tooth and all that shit.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas all! Make sure to roll up a gigantic Christmas fatty.... if it's not your tradition, it should be!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 25, 2012)

And when I say fatty, I mean minimum 3g.

Preferably 1/2 zip with family/friends.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 25, 2012)

my work has begun

every body gets cropped down to 2.5 foot. i think that's like 300 meters or something like that. 





i've wounded 2 of them and used some tape although i think they'd be fine without it, i'm not taking the chance. i haven't done this in over a decade and never while in flower. 

this is going to take awhile. 


me, joints and al and is all i need 

[video=youtube;QQwL6c33uvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQwL6c33uvs[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 25, 2012)

well that wasn't too bad.

before and after


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Woohoo I spent like 5 hours helping my son install his stereo system we got him for Christmas. Yay for dads! It turned out really nice though, Blue tooth and all that shit.


40 Old Krew gearing up for a cruise around the IE???


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## supchaka (Dec 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 40 Old Krew gearing up for a cruise around the IE???


Lol his car is an 09 corolla so although its got a bumping system, it's not much of a cruiser! Don't tell him I said that! It wasn't planned but he ended up with all Alpine hardware, including a 500 watt amp and some 10's. 

Tonight my brother came with my dad and brought the caddy, my sons hadnt seen it yet. That thing has 2250 watts in it, all JL amps n speakers. It's just insane. It was funny cuz he gave my son the demo with my 70 year old dad in the front seat. He was silent and when we got out I looked at him and said "well?" He said well it sounds good but why does it have to go so far? I said well after the first 10% of the volume the music is for the people outside the car!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 25, 2012)

Forgot my blurry bud picture! MD trimmed today still pretty wet.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 25, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Lol his car is an 09 corolla so although its got a bumping system, it's not much of a cruiser! Don't tell him I said that! *It wasn't planned but he ended up with all Alpine hardware, including a 500 watt amp and some 10's. *
> 
> Tonight my brother came with my dad and brought the caddy, my sons hadnt seen it yet. That thing has 2250 watts in it, all JL amps n speakers. It's just insane. It was funny cuz he gave my son the demo with my 70 year old dad in the front seat. He was silent and when we got out I looked at him and said "well?" He said well it sounds good but why does it have to go so far? I said well after the first 10% of the volume the music is for the people outside the car!


Awesome, and not cheap. Well I know you will hear him down the road before he gets there, lol. Just sold my Alpine gear last year to start my grow


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately not, but maybe the next time (the market is here every month). I had just stuffed my face with a roll with some Smoked Pulled Pork on it....that had been cooking for nigh on 10 hours, was just out of this world, in fact so tasty I had another roll just before we left the market, with some nice Warm Cider.


duchieman said:


> We grow the best trees!
> 
> Well D, that looks to be as authentic as you can get. Right down to the cold outdoors. Did you try some?


Hope everyones day went well yesterday and that you were all just a bit naughty, but mostly nice!

Here's to the best celebration coming up...HOGMANAY!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 26, 2012)

D, Is there going to be the Club 600 Pic of the year contest again?

Enjoy your fam on these holidays bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, F.M.I.L.Y. 
Here's a link to the thread for the pic competition:

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/602194-600-club-festive-pic-competition.html

*Now, I'm off to bed.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 26, 2012)

i may have gotten a bit too aggressive with my super cropping. on some i squeezed too hard (i have the sore finger tips to prove it) and the branch just flopped over.

you see where the tape is on the right? that branch aiming very low... should i prop it up or is that extreme bend ok? i put the tape on it because i broke the surface of the branch a bit. probably not needed but i was high and figured it couldn't hurt. same thing just to the left of the ping pong ball. a long, heavy branch flopped over. i probably should have cropped closer to the top. it won't bother me much if i have to just snip them off. another lesson learned or most likey, relearned. i spend a lot of time relearning stuff. 

i've been reading up on it and can't find much information on over bending/over squeezing the branch. 

would you prop it up or leave it alone? it's a heavy branch and i've got a few of them looking like this.


View attachment 2455564


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 26, 2012)

Marion37Mills said:


> Hi,guys.I am new


hello.

i think most of the guys are hungover/sleeping in today.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Unfortunately not, but maybe the next time (the market is here every month). I had just stuffed my face with a roll with some Smoked Pulled Pork on it....that had been cooking for nigh on 10 hours, was just out of this world, in fact so tasty I had another roll just before we left the market, with some nice Warm Cider.


 Haha! Can't try everything in a day, or even a week, I learned. Obviously, because I did not see that pot of soup, or any pulled pork rolls for that matter. I'll be back. 

Fatboy. That's how I ended up with that shredded knuckle, but it was fine. A lot of times I'll tie the top half back to the bottom half, sort of an A shape, to keep whole branch from sitting back up and only allowing the tip to come back around. Looks good though. 

Taking the Boxing Day Wake n Bake Train with Casey Jones this morning. Trippy man!

[video=youtube;TFjmvfRvjTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFjmvfRvjTc[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 26, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Haha! Can't try everything in a day, or even a week, I learned. Obviously, because I did not see that pot of soup, or any pulled pork rolls for that matter. I'll be back.
> 
> Fatboy. That's how I ended up with that shredded knuckle, but it was fine. A lot of times I'll tie the top half back to the bottom half, sort of an A shape, to keep whole branch from sitting back up and only allowing the tip to come back around. Looks good though.
> 
> ...


that sir, is an excellent idea. i can just tie those large bent branches back to the main. nice! 

fringe was on so i had to hurry, which of course led to bad decisions.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 26, 2012)

i love floyd. such fine music


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2012)

One more.

[video=youtube;UTeXkHfWYVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTeXkHfWYVo[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 26, 2012)

duchieman said:


> One more.
> 
> [video=youtube;UTeXkHfWYVo]


i'm all in

[video=youtube;328WhjAXpcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=328WhjAXpcs[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm all ears. Talk later.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## supchaka (Dec 26, 2012)

Less blurry bud pic. I put a little effort into this one!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 26, 2012)

yo ya'll ive been using my 600 for a bit!&nbsp;&nbsp; geuss i should have looked this up before <br><br>i have a lumatek digi bal. and eye hortilux brand "super hps" bulb.&nbsp;&nbsp; very happy with this too.<br><br>GREAT pics you guys! i wish i had a nice camera, or a better phone to take some pics. all i have are terrible ones, lol. nice to look at you all's


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yo ya'll ive been using my 600 for a bit!&nbsp;&nbsp; geuss i should have looked this up before <br><br>i have a lumatek digi bal. and eye hortilux brand "super hps" bulb.&nbsp;&nbsp; very happy with thi
> 
> s too.<br><br>GREAT pics you guys! i wish i had a nice camera, or a better phone to take some pics. all i have are terrible ones, lol. nice to look at you all's


Right On. Welcome to the 600.. Have a look around.LOL


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 26, 2012)

WHOA what happened to my post? figures my first one in here would go bad.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 26, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Right On. Welcome to the 600.. Have a look around.LOL


thank you! i feel at home for some reason, lol. however i have to leave the cozy little corner known as "Club 600" to go brave the nasty blizzard outside. im actually headed to the grow shop if they are open. i need to get some nutes.

im very interested in that sour cherry strain Hemlock! i see your responsible for it, nice!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> thank you! i feel at home for some reason, lol. however i have to leave the cozy little corner known as "Club 600" to go brave the nasty blizzard outside. im actually headed to the grow shop if they are open. i need to get some nutes.
> 
> im very interested in that sour cherry strain Hemlock! i see your responsible for it, nice!


Well thank you any question let me know.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2012)

I am going to see Roger Waters in concert next year performing the Wall....should be fun


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 26, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Well thank you any question let me know.


just a couple  does it tend to be more sativa than indica? 9-10 weeks aint bad for a mostly sativa either.

and what are C4 and cherry cheese?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 26, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> just a couple  does it tend to be more sativa than indica? 9-10 weeks aint bad for a mostly sativa either.
> 
> and what are C4 and cherry cheese?


I'll get some pics of mine. As I have 3 Sour cherry growing from seed right now. To me it has a musky sour smell, but my wife said it smells sweet? So that's all I can say about Sour Cherry right now. I can say that my seeds pop from rockwool in 4 days. And Breeders Boutique gives me 100% great customer service.


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 26, 2012)

ey 600's!!! Thought i'd chime in at ay 47!! nearly done, Flushing with R.O

Yes this is 1 plant for those of you with your mouths open 







Not just a big plant  Jack Herer x Old Skunk


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2012)

^^^ 

[video=youtube;ln8-Y-fIbqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln8-Y-fIbqM[/video]


Edit. This is what I did on Sundays before I ever smoked pot.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn flow, that's a beast you've got there. Can't believe those nugs are gonna get even bigger!

Here's a few pics of my 3 girls. About a week and half into flower.

View attachment 2456324View attachment 2456325View attachment 2456326View attachment 2456327View attachment 2456328


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 26, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Damn flow, that's a beast you've got there. Can't believe those nugs are gonna get even bigger!
> 
> Here's a few pics of my 3 girls. About a week and half into flower.
> 
> View attachment 2456324View attachment 2456325View attachment 2456326View attachment 2456327View attachment 2456328


Cheerz man! and Merry christmas to you an all the rest at RIU 

Nice green family you got goin there  aren't ladies just the best!!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 26, 2012)

hi my name is cOnkey and i wuv Cwub 600. i make special video for u. imagine me sittin on your lap or shoulder whathchin it with you. i just woke up from a tch coma that why its late.
[video=youtube;5_87NuBJvtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_87NuBJvtY&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUUvMpx0YXM vcICJB8iqCIMw[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 26, 2012)

Its time for the Chuckster to start to kick some butt... (plays expendables 2 dvd). Only reason im even watching it, i hope hes in it for more than 2 mins.

wish ya'll could join in on the volcano. gonna go smoke some 600w goodies. just gotta pick which to smoke. im terrible at descisions.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Holidays 600  1BMM


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

Badman in the area!!!!!! Merry Festivities mucker!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2012)

An old pic of one of my kids. The funny thing is that he was actually in the tree but I was holding him there, myself was what I photoshopped out.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2012)

And here he is again sometime later! He's a terror


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 27, 2012)

okay 600 club here's a new video of my girls. Sour Cherry pics are at the end. In the video, also there just in veg. [video=youtube;qF4sOqpR7To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF4sOqpR7To&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Dec 27, 2012)

couple pics just put them on 12/12 xmas day


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking great Budolskie. I think you'll be happy with that little bit extra veg time. Merry Xmas!


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

hehe, nice one.


supchaka said:


> An old pic of one of my kids. The funny thing is that he was actually in the tree but I was holding him there, myself was what I photoshopped out.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

Update from the stank room.

Pregnant DOG chopped today.


























Reversed DOG using colloidal silver. Baws a plenty!






Who said Girls couldn't be Engineers!!! 3 little Engineers Dream's.





















The Cab, mostly Deep Blues, put two largish DOG clones in today as well on the right.














































Peace, DST


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 27, 2012)

those seeds just popping out are beautiful pictures. i don't recall seeing any like that before.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 27, 2012)

well, i think i'll be referring to this christmas as the disaster of 2012.

i "super cropped" a bunch of branches at 8 days into flower. like 40 plus. i got carried away and crushed the stems and now most of them are bent over way too far. i'm waiting for those tops to die before i chop them. some might make it but i'm realistic about such things. 

i started bracing a few then realized i was standing in a sea of them. and when the going gets tough, i fire up a joint and watch tv. 

if nothing else, it'll be a good experiment. it's my 3rd run with the same clones so i know what weight is typical when i don't top and then super crop them. the good news is, they are all about 2.5 foot tall now. 

it's been a few years since the last disaster so i was due.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 27, 2012)

That preggo Dog is just glowing. 
Love to see that shemale Dog.

I let seeded buds go until the seeds are dropping out. I like 'em fat.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks for the likes, and reps crew [video=youtube;c8mOC08SNYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8mOC08SNYc[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 27, 2012)

lol going to shoot a video with this classic


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> well, i think i'll be referring to this christmas as the disaster of 2012.
> 
> i "super cropped" a bunch of branches at 8 days into flower. like 40 plus. i got carried away and crushed the stems and now most of them are bent over way too far. i'm waiting for those tops to die before i chop them. some might make it but i'm realistic about such things.
> 
> ...


ive snapped stems over 180 and as long as they were still connected to the plant they continued to grow!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

lol supchaka thats wild, a good photoshop I might add. 
May I ask, how in the hell did he get a toothpick through his mouth???? most likely doing something not so smart, as thats what kids are usually up to lol.


Howdy sixers  
Gonna drop my trucks fuel tank to see about this fuel pump... Um no mechanic so wish me luck!





By the way,,,,,, I guess no one wants to even try winning some goodies!!! wtf! 

Deadline will the the first weekend of January!

GO HERE>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/602194-600-club-festive-pic-competition.html#post8437945 <<<<GO HERE


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> lol supchaka thats wild, a good photoshop I might add.
> May I ask, how in the hell did he get a toothpick through his mouth???? most likely doing something not so smart, as thats what kids are usually up to lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Although I didnt get to see it happen, it had something to do with him fucking with the dog. Now he knows why I always take toothpicks away from him!

And theres no need for anyone to try and join that competition cuz its all mine!


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

Fighting talk Chaka, lol...love it. I don't want none of this Jackie Chan bollox, I wanna see Windmilling in, if you got a set of keys, stick em in yer hand abnd make em count!
[youtube]qFV1iFVJUoA[/youtube]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 27, 2012)

whatch out now, im all "Chucked Up" from that expendables 2 dvd. seeing some Jackie chan now may force me to yell MORTAL KOMBAT!


nice photo/video frenzy there ya'll! super impressive.

whats that K2 x CJ is it kush x casey? MMMMM.... and preggo DOG. um yes please!


----------



## marcy (Dec 27, 2012)

heres one of my old girls under a 600 hps
lemon kush........ my god i miss her


----------



## C Cat (Dec 27, 2012)

Just picked up some HeadMasta Nutrient no feed chart on it so im doing 3ml per gal in soil aswell as hydro.I was told you CAN mix it with CANNA Boost and such so  lets see how it works,

~C That Cat?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Just picked up some HeadMasta Nutrient no feed chart on it so im doing 3ml per gal in soil aswell as hydro.I was told you CAN mix it with CANNA Boost and such so  lets see how it works,
> 
> ~C That Cat?



*Simple Product Usage Guide for Soft Water*


GROWTH​BLOOM​ *PRODUCT/
TIME**WEEK 1-2**WEEK 3-5**WEEK5 ONWARD**WEEK 1-2**WEEK 3 - TO SECOND LAST WEEK**WEEK FINISHING**Ultimate Indoor Coco*E.C. 1.2-1.4 2mls/Ltr 
870ppm-1015ppm​E.C. 1.3-1.8 2-3mls/Ltr 
942ppm-1305ppm​E.C. 1.3-1.8 2-3mls/Ltr 
942ppm-1305ppm​E.C. 1.8-2.0 3-4mls/Ltr 
1305ppm-1450ppm​E.C. 1.8-2.2 3-4mls/Ltr 
1305ppm-1595ppm​E.C. 1.8, 3mls/Ltr 
1305ppm or Flush*​*Ultimate Indoor Hydro*E.C. 1.2-1.4 2mls/Ltr 
870ppm-1015ppm​E.C. 1.3-1.8 2-3mls/Ltr 
942ppm-1305ppm​E.C. 1.3-1.8 2-3mls/Ltr 
942ppm-1305ppm​E.C. 1.8-2.0 3-4mls/Ltr 
1305ppm-1450ppm​E.C. 1.8-2.2 3-4mls/Ltr 
1305ppm-1595ppm​E.C. 1.8, 3mls/Ltr 
1305ppm or Flush*​*Head Masta*1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr or Flush*​*Regen-A-Root*1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr or Flush*​*Spotless*as required​as required​as required​as required​as required​as required​*Wilt Guard*1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr​1ml / Ltr or Flush​


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2012)

whodat, whats goin on down the bayou?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> whodat, whats goin on down the bayou?



Starving after a decent day of work...  watching the seedlings grow.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Starving after a decent day of work...  watching the seedlings grow.


I worked/lived down in Houma/Dulac for a while after the last bad storm...Hit ya'll and Galveston. Made soe good money,
Had some good fun! Damn good food


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 27, 2012)

supchaka said:


> ive snapped stems over 180 and as long as they were still connected to the plant they continued to grow!


from your keyboard to the pot god's ears. 

the plant material past the bend all looks fine and there are only a few with breaks in a few of the branches. i should know by the weekend if they will make it.

i find it all rather amusing as just before i started my rampage i thought, maybe i should read up on this and start later.

pffffffffffffft. lol


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> whats that K2 x CJ is it kush x casey? MMMMM.... and preggo DOG. um yes please!


Kush2 is an OG Kush male, crossed into Casey Jones. I have never grown it so super interested to see Cali's results.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2012)

I just planted 4 of those K2/Caseys, along with 10 Deep Psychosis and 10 Dippy Ellsies. I probably could handle putting the other 6 down. Hmmm? I saw the pic you put up somewhere but can't remember where. Could you pop it up here D?

Fatboy, I think you're going to be ok. If they're not wilting by now, and turning themselves around to the light, then you're probably off to the races. 

Good day everyone. Just hanging around waiting for the world to start back up again.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Kush2 is an OG Kush male, crossed into Casey Jones. I have never grown it so super interested to see Cali's results.


Well so far from growing right now. I can say there one of the faster stains growing in bb strains grow. Very nice smell to in veg. I have 4 k2 x cj in veg, also they like to be feed more then some other strains I'm growing right now. Going to give them them one one week in veg and start cloning to sex. then all males will be put in another room for there jiz, and smoked to see which one's make the Cali cut. 
As most know on here, that I want to make my own seeds and share them with my friends all over the world. Got my Cherry pie strain, ready to get slutty!!

Also going to put a pk x lemon x herijuana clone in veg. Will veg for a week, then go to flower. Also made more cuts of dog, Blue pit, pk x lemon x herijuana.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

more pics of it here>>>https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-65.html#post8439280


Trousers said:


> That preggo Dog is just glowing.
> Love to see that shemale Dog.
> 
> I let seeded buds go until the seeds are dropping out. I like 'em fat.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like a plan batman. The K2 male is a stonker so glad to hear the offspring are vigorous beasts. And the Casey is class as well. Good news, thanks Cali.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well so far from growing right now. I can say there one of the faster stains growing in bb strains grow. Very nice smell to in veg. I have 4 k2 x cj in veg, also they like to be feed more then some other strains I'm growing right now. Going to give them them one one week in veg and start cloning to sex. then all males will be put in another room for there jiz, and smoked to see which one's make the Cali cut.
> As most know on here, that I want to make my own seeds and share them with my friends all over the world. Got my Cherry pie strain, ready to get slutty!!
> 
> Also going to put a pk x lemon x herijuana clone in veg. Will veg for a week, then go to flower. Also made more cuts of dog, Blue pit, pk x lemon x herijuana.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2012)

*New page *


DST said:


> *Sounds like a plan batman*. The K2 male is a stonker so glad to hear the offspring are vigorous beasts. And the Casey is class as well. Good news, thanks Cali.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2012)

I really wanted this latest Chaka to finish and get out of the tent.





It looks like it has a while to go still.





Another set of buds.





I use a scope though, not my eyes or emotions! I go for milky only










I might be robbing myself of a little yield but I can pull at like 7 weeks like this and perfectly happy with the high. 
She was chopped!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2012)

Dropped the light down, took some plants off their elevator buckets. Things are more inline now. 





My hempy bucket looking awesome.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice happy looking garden supchaka!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;4wRFAiYPLcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wRFAiYPLcg&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w9vaiIp0uoVxC72alWqpWxl[/video]

never an issue at club 600 now is it? tellin it like it is? hi guys hope your all doing well.....i have 30 inches of snow to deal with.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 28, 2012)

back from vacation!!!!!! got those pics on my bosses phone i promised you guys, try uploading em when the old man rolls around. chernobyl and jilly bean are down and being smoked. the chernobyl is the frostiest plant i have ever grown and smoked hands down. the jilly bean is a charming cerebral high with delicious sweet overtones. yeild wise, i didnt do super hot but not bad either. 8 oz dry from 6 plants vegged for about a month. since i grew nothing but the top buds i guess i may have had a higher yield leaving secondary sites, however.....there is not a single bud under 3 grams and they are all super tight and resinous. 

id like to take time right now to share with you what ive learned......
hemp russet mites. eriophyid mites.....

they are devistating and im battling them in a friends room right now..... they will eat your harvest quite literally in a week..... i am employing the help of galendromus occidentalis a predator mite to help combat these little buggers. regular miticides ed rosenthals and neem all fall short, trust me on this one ive tried it all at full strength....nothing. ive found the forbid f4 miticide but it is some very very gnarly stuff and im not going to spray plants with it.....this is what we have decided..... employ the predator mite to diminish population. kill all infected plants and plants touching infected plants....(these things are extremely host specific meaning they wont attach to roses if they are hemp variety and visa versa), then once the room is clear of all plants and all infected are gone im going to spray the room itsself with the F4 wait for a few days, again with the f4 then im going to air out bleach and clean all fans reflectors etc with iso.

this is a subject ive researched for over a year now, being that i do in home consultations for my patients at work. if you see these do not hesitate to eradicate your crop ( i know that sounds insane but ive learned to be very hard handed). that being said....... they new round is powerful......


exodus cheese in 10 gallons and durban in 10 gals of soil. flowering day 4 today. exodus is a no brainer, i repeat exodus is a no brainer. subcool used it for cheese quake and look at those results!!!! about a year and a half ago i ordered 10 fem from greenhouse seeds and have kept it ever since. im oredering some new TGA today actually....hehe (let me just say that a buddy who is so goddamn opinionated that hes only grown 4 certain strains for like 6 years now, tried some chernobyl and immediately asked for clones) FUCK YEA SUB. anyway ive got some interesting projects right now, gifted some dead head OG pollen so theres that.......then ive got that mendo purps , grape god white queen and deathstar round vegging.....holy smokes guys deathstar is nice! anyway thats my rant and my sharing , trying desperately to get yall some pics. off to attitude for me to grab some new tga. peace boys.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 28, 2012)

5pack of timewreck on its way. cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like some mites I don't want to meet in a dark alley...

**Hemp Russet Mites on a bud (in an Indiana University, controlled grow)*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a mite on a fly:


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 28, 2012)

grosss! yea rust mites very rarely look like that in real life that infestation is super super severe. looks like redish pollen to the naked eye. that fly pic is awesome doob.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2012)

Ferti-lome Triple Action Plus ll is a very effective organic mite eliminator. Mix a fresh batch-it's has a very short shelf life and spray every 3 days for 9 days and your mites should be gone.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

too bad these bean banks dont let us smoke what were buying before we buy! Now thats fucken customer service!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2012)

Will be quite the day when we can go to a cannabis lounge in some idyllic future, choose from a hundred or more strains to smoke up with (at an affordable price), and then go to the garden store and buy s33ds of those strains, along with our other grow supplies, just like a "real" garden center....


*edit:
been offline for the past few days while working out a stupid problem between Java SE Runtime Environment, Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable, and Windows Vista: 4 installs later, and she's finally stable again.

**edit again:
currently working on finishing up my Cam-tar 5000 mk-II&#8482;. Prototype phase is finished, and moving on to the final version. Will see about making a bass cover vid with it later tonight.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

If you come to the Dam at the right time you can do just that


VTMi'kmaq said:


> too bad these bean banks dont let us smoke what were buying before we buy! Now thats fucken customer service!View attachment 2458195





DoobieBrother said:


> Will be quite the day when we can go to a cannabis lounge in some idyllic future, choose from a hundred or more strains to smoke up with (at an affordable price), and then go to the garden store and buy seeds of those strains, along with our other grow supplies, just like a "real" garden center....
> 
> 
> *edit:
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty much spent the entire day installing a fuel pump in my truck (like I said Im no mechanic) Getting the tank back up and all the lines connected again was 98% of the work.,,, what a pain in the ass! Now I think some debris made its way into the tank and is hindering the pump... Tomorrow I'll be removing the bed to gain access...FUCK DROPPING THAT GAS TANK AND PUTTING IT BACK UP AGAIN! Never again!
Im sore as hell and will be getting an early night in tonight. I'll post a measly day 5 from seed update on my journal then Im out for the night.

Good night folks


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck lad, look forward to the measly update ...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Pretty much spent the entire day installing a fuel pump in my truck (like I said Im no mechanic) Getting the tank back up and all the lines connected again was 98% of the work.,,, what a pain in the ass! Now I think some debris made its way into the tank and is hindering the pump... Tomorrow I'll be removing the bed to gain access...FUCK DROPPING THAT GAS TANK AND PUTTING IT BACK UP AGAIN! Never again!
> Im sore as hell and will be getting an early night in tonight. I'll post a measly day 5 from seed update on my journal then Im out for the night.
> 
> Good night folks


I suspect dirt in the fuel line. I would blow out the fuel line before dropping the tank again. Disconnect the line at the tank and the fuel injection and blow out the line with an air compressor. It's a quick test.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2012)

The raw materials:
(22ga galvanized sheet metal)








the prototype:
(the finished version will be a bit different. This was needed as a starting point to figure out the needed angles to get the view I want for my vids)


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2012)

whodat

Have you changed your fuel filter?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Good luck lad, look forward to the measly update ...



Here you go D

Day fizzle my nizzles












^^^^ Praying to the almighty 600. 
Transplanting to solo cups tomorrow.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 28, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> Have you changed your fuel filter?
> 
> ...


I did that before getting a new fuel pump, and yes it looked like it hadnt been changed since 93 (probably has) Truck ran fantastic then started sputtering again... My line of thought was the clogged filter did a number on the pump, and it did. When I got the old pump out the mesh type filter was falling apart, old old old. Put the new pump in and runs even better than before, im happy as a clam... Then noticed a slight sputter after letting it sit then starting again. 
Thanks for the advice cof.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

Best be off to bed, catch you crazy fools on the flipper.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2012)

then you probably have some trash in the fuel line. You'll need to blow it out before and after the filter.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2012)

should have my Dog clone ready for soil, tomorrow. Will go strait to flower with the other clone. Should be ready to make more cuts of other strains by next week


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 28, 2012)

So its been an eventful Chrimbo, cracked over head with flying bottle ( some young culprit was seen and caught , an accident but non the less it cost me 4 staples and the best part of the night in hosp waiting to get them, then out of action for a couple days and laid in bed watching old films as wind took out the sky and broadband! ( caught The Big Lebowski jig haha )
I think ive had about 4-5 beers all week, its a disgrace.
Anyway on to greener things.......
Ive not had much time to graft in ' Da Garden ', its needing a good clean out and alot of re-potting to be done, snips ect.....
My Dog and SLH are almost done, i'll get snaps done today, and got a couple smaller seedlings i was gifted at a few weeks 12/12. 1 Purple le Pew ( Special Skunk x Master Kush i believe ) and a nice looking H.B x Chem Sour D.
Hope everyone had a good Chrimbo, bring on next week so i can get out!!!!!!!!!! 

Good to see the mason, ln to send the greetings 

Laters

cgg


----------



## supchaka (Dec 29, 2012)

Got me a little more space today. Went from 4x2 to 4.5x3' Had to sew a couple seams and may still need some work. I'm not super looking forward to rearranging the closet tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> ( caught The Big Lebowski jig haha )


So you are now ready for this:
(_crank it up_)

[video=youtube_share;42EBsPPNAPY]http://youtu.be/42EBsPPNAPY[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I think ive had about 4-5 beers all week, its a disgrace.


That is a disgrace, I have spilt more beer than that over the festivities....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

i hit my favourite belgian restaurant up yesterday. their range of brews is awesome. managed to avoid a brain ache by the skin of my teeth.

posties just rocked up with a stinky parcel!!!! think it mght be time to clean the bong and have a toot


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

I got a crate from the Brouwerij so had a few tiples before I left, but the place we went to last night was a disgrace, got served our Fizzy Pop, Wine, and beer in plastic cups!! ffs. It was a Club combo restaraunt thing, but come on, I am hardly likely to start throwing my plates around, so why not give me glass. They only served Palm, and Grolsch....grolsch is okay but it's a tad dry for me.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 2458965my family used to grow this many moons ago. If you look closely you'll see the fan leaves resemble ducks feet, hence its name ducksfoot indica. I was wondering if anyone and i mean ANYONE in the club has seen heard or knows of how i may be able to get back these genetics. Truly a gem in the rough ducksfoot is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

you'll have more luck in the ozzy growers thread VTMi. fairly sure it heralds from down under originally. 

a crate of zatte in the house eh DST lmao going doon quick?


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

Aye, too quick, I'll need another before the bells are in for sure.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll have more luck in the ozzy growers thread VTMi. fairly sure it heralds from down under originally.
> 
> a crate of zatte in the house eh DST lmao going doon quick?


yeah been told that wally duck is full of knowledge on this but i'll keep trying and send that pent up energy into another strain idk which, a friend here has asked me to try black domina. It looks wonderful but i have never gone to sensi ever so we'll see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

yeah it's one of the OZ clone onlies if memory serves along with ABC Australian Bastard Cannabis


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah it's one of the OZ clone onlies if memory serves along with ABC Australian Bastard Cannabis


it def is a good stealth grower who'd ever see this and think oh look killer smoke!? well except a club 600 trained eye of course lol.View attachment 2459175View attachment 2459176


----------



## C Cat (Dec 29, 2012)

Off to build a couple flood tables for my room,
Sweeeeeeet Vtm 
~C That Cat?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 29, 2012)

Morgen fellas (did I say that right, D?)

Has anyone in here used Roots Excelurator at all? I was having a debate last night with a friend on whether or not it is "organic." I said it's not, he swears it is. Google is pretty lame on this one, but says it's fine to put into teas, so. . . . ya got me. Thoughts?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2012)

It's partially derived from Potassium Hydroxide (KOH), which is a form of lye:

"Potassium hydroxide is an inorganic compound with the formula KOH, commonly called caustic potash. Along with sodium hydroxide, this colorless solid is a prototypical strong base. It has many industrial and niche applications."


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Morgen fellas (did I say that right, D?)
> 
> Has anyone in here used Roots Excelurator at all? I was having a debate last night with a friend on whether or not it is "organic." I said it's not, he swears it is. Google is pretty lame on this one, but says it's fine to put into teas, so. . . . ya got me. Thoughts?


 here's the info, if this is it. http://www.house-garden.us/products/additives/roots-excelurator/ I would say no, but says you can use in a tea?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

I would not use it in a tea. Looks like a snake oil out for your money.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

okay 600w club. Just came from my veg house. Going to take two cuts from some other plants today; kush2 x Casey Jones, Sour cherry, and will have to let you guys know the other one later today? Going to throw 2 cherry pies in flower and take 2 cuts from them, also putting my last Granddaddy purple kush in flower, with my last Master kush


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 29, 2012)

master kush is such sweet dense stuff i love it man


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 29, 2012)

you guys tried kandy kush yet? I have 10 beaners and just came from the owners site at sea of beans and the pictures and votes were absoltuley stellar 4 outa 5 actually! Something about winter has me hugging indiacs lol! Here's medicine man with the dog's going into week 1 flower power!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 29, 2012)

i just helped my old roommaste harvest his kandy kush. thats the og trainwreck cross right? its super sweet tasting slightly arid on the exhale super dense and very frosty


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2012)

I use Roots Excelurator in my rez sometimes. Not sure if that applies at all to your situation. If I were you I'd save my money.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input on RE. I have a bottle that I've used on some veg girls and I must say they love it, but I'm all organic on this grow, and don't want to do something that will fook up my soil and micro colonies. Looks like kelp and humics for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

I just ordered Nirvana from Advanced Nutes and Pro Bloom soil from botanicare looking to add some weight to my organic harvest. i kno Nirvana has just about all you'd need. (for me because i didn't want to source each ingredient.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

SLH ( U.K Clone )
















Pictures could have been better, had 2 or 5 beers!
Left the DOG until tomorrow, get some good snaps of this beast 

cinders


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2012)

All this beer talk, I may go get me a tall boy 

looking dankey cinders.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 29, 2012)

opinion time boys: 

2 600s air cooled in a 4x4 or in a 4x8??? deciding if i want another light and tent or just light


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have the space, tent and light.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 29, 2012)

2 600's (one each) in 2 4x4's. More versatility.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> opinion time boys:
> 
> 2 600s air cooled in a 4x4 or in a 4x8??? deciding if i want another light and tent or just light


well you need a light for a tent? So get both

I need a tent and a inline fan? :/ but I'm broke right now. 

4x8 would be my chose


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> SLH ( U.K Clone )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice to see a dog! woof!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks fellas im thinking il just go with a 4x8 and 2 6s in it and then move my t5 to my 4x4 and quit using my closet to veg in.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> thanks fellas im thinking il just go with a 4x8 and 2 6s in it and then move my t5 to my 4x4 and quit using my closet to veg in.


[video=youtube;kb6ErLPt4t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb6ErLPt4t8[/video] can't wait to do the same after I get my ballast


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 29, 2012)

have a good week brothers im off to work in the grow all week.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

cali, thats SLH ya nut job. The dog will be out the kennels for a walk tomorrow, she's a nasty biatch this one, you wont miss her 
but thanks all the same, and WORD Whodat! Whats up boy!!!!

Thats me just woke from my half drunken slumber, just in time for the Cain vs Dos Santos 2  Should be banging!!!!!

Its ' Miller, eh.... Exodus cheese time! ' Fat one rolled for the big guns getting it on

laters


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2012)

Presenting, the exclusive world premier of the all new *Cam-tar 5000 mk-II&#8482;* :
_*the camera mount is adjustable on the "X" and "Y" axis for easy aiming
_


















Will have a new bass cover video done in the next day or two, depending on how well my hands do.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

Handy work looking good doob's!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 29, 2012)

The new possibly not permanent home.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a little pRon to add...hi ya'll. @ 3 n' 1/2 weeks in 1 blue widow , 1 northern lights x purple kush. My kush that was gifted , are getting purple hues ( temp..s @58 F light's off)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 29, 2012)

Just wanna say, thing still lookin fire. I had a buddy take care of my plants, unfortunately I left him with a job that was too much really. The girls NEED water every day. He obviously let a few go more than a day - no big deal, they are still alive and kicking, they just lost a shit load of leaves. Most of them are done anyway. I just got back home and have been scrambling like a mad man. But I had one really really pleasant surprise. Remember how I mentioned I had this ultra long flowering Sweet Skunk from peakseedsbc? Holy shit it exploded while I was gone and turned into a frost monster. It's sister is doin quite well too! 

Overall I have a lot of smoke that I am very excited about, but most isn't quite ready - just yet. Picture update tomorrow if I get time, for sure I will be tossing a couple pics in the contest. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and has some enjoyable plans for the new years. 

Based on appearance smell, PeakseedsBC is the real deal. The pics on their site very accurately represent what you're getting. So do the descriptions (although I can't tell you how they smoke yet - very soon!).

Highly recommended as the price is amazing. Looks like every Sugar Punch I grew has some real potential to be a keeper (head stash at least, yields only modest it would seem although I have one that I think I can do quite a bit better next go). 

Extrema looks pretty nice too, but of all the plants I have they might be the least impressive looking.

Black Widow lives up to the hype as far as I can tell too. My 7 week sample was really nice and I got a bunch of really nice looking and productive/vigorous plants from the 18 pack. 

The Critical Mass 33 looks decidedly unimpressive. 

Overall I'm pretty excited for the new year!


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn bro's I've been down for awhile. Going to get my shit back happening again. Pics to follow very soon.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2012)

Oooh, I see a vertical light there

hello jhod lad, hope you are good.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep bro doing fine good to be back. Had a mishap with my clones my soil was too hot and lost everything. So I just popped some seeds a few weeks ago.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool beans, good luck with them. Just up to feed and water my hungry ladies. What you got going?


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Dec 30, 2012)

Well its been a while since I've dropped in, but like Santa's jolly ass I bring goodies for all! Alright, I exaggerated, I just have some pics of the new batch. First time vegging with a 600 MH and couldn't be happier! Growing in Fox Farm Ocean Forrest, temps are 75-80f with lights on, 68-70f lights off. So without further ado I present to you...

 

The group shot! Mostly random seeds, and one offspring of the auto Speed Devil #2 from the last round, which unlike its mother/father, actually looks to be auto-flowering.


This is one of the randoms, no sex yet but looks good so far! Can't say enough about the 600, it's making some bushy plants!


Another random seed. This one was the last to pop, small but catching up quick.



Random seed #3. This one is a lanky, stretchy lurch. May also be part of the auto offspring, may have just preflowered, but it has hairs so I tied it down to let the other branches catch up.


Ahhh, the offspring herself! This was the first one to pop, so close to the light the side branches began growing almost immediately. She's getting hairy, all 10 shoots!


Random seed #4. It is what it is, no sex yet, just watching it grow.


The last random seed in the room. Again, no sex yet, but it looks nice.

And that's all for this year, if you notice any yellow leaves on these plants I believe it was from being root bound in their starting cups. Once they were transplanted they took off and look a whole lot better. I'm hoping for 3-4 females in this group, will probably switch to flower in the next few weeks depending on how fast they grow. Thanks for letting me share, may you all have a Happy New Year!


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2012)

Got some Girl Scout Cookies, Hawaiian Og, Chem 91, Ken GDP & some Kryponite going just started my thread.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 30, 2012)

2 more weeks till I chop the AK,Ordered some Sugar black rose for its medical benefits I'm looking for a good pain strain,Made a 3x2 flood table out of a cement mixing pan confused on how Im going to run that and other plants in my room with them all having an even canopy seeing how the flood tables gotta sit on a 10gal res,Might put other plants on blocks who knows...Id really rather not. After Snaking my kitchen sink drain for 45min and getting some old water and draino in my mouth and face believe it or not it still wont drain.Yippie! So im off to shovel the 8 inches we got. Happy sunday!

~C That Cat?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

i'm this high

[video=youtube;pHW5Vz0HgRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHW5Vz0HgRE[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

Mary7Grace said:


> *
> 
> This thread is for lovers of peace and weed, so no fighting please, unless it's organised, in a ring, and you have a ref!!!​
> 
> *




and there's jello involved.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

C Cat said:


> 2 more weeks till I chop the AK,Ordered some Sugar black rose for its medical benefits I'm looking for a good pain strain,Made a 3x2 flood table out of a cement mixing pan confused on how Im going to run that and other plants in my room with them all having an even canopy seeing how the flood tables gotta sit on a 10gal res,Might put other plants on blocks who knows...Id really rather not. After Snaking my kitchen sink drain for 45min and getting some old water and draino in my mouth and face believe it or not it still wont drain.Yippie! So im off to shovel the 8 inches we got. Happy sunday!
> 
> ~C That Cat?




it's annoying me but i have the itch to buy some new seeds. i spent hours yesterday wandering through the vast wasteland of seed "breeders". i already have more crosses than i'll live to grow and i just got some new stuff but i have the itch man! it's bad. 

i'm looking at sannie's stuff. i found him by seeing at how much sensi was charging for its jack herer. WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT? . i want sensi's but i refuse to pay that much. $23 freaking dollars a seed? 

maybe i'll go in halfsies with somebody for the herer. i've thought of buying it off and on since it came out but never got around to it. 

i need a good pain med too. i'll read up on the sugar black rose.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

is jack herer all it's cracked up to be? i've smoked hundreds of strains but not many of the 'classics'.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is jack herer all it's cracked up to be? i've smoked hundreds of strains but not many of the 'classics'.


i've never heard anything bad about the original. i love a euphoric high and the jack has it. those who complain are complaing about knock offs. and of course the odd ball who thinks everything that costs over $40 is shit. lol

it's popularity comes and goes over the years. a lot of people seem to be busy buying F2 knock offs of everything these days. 

black domina is another one that has been on my buy list several times but never made the final cut. so many genetics, so little room.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

i thought i was the only one that havn't tried the 'classics'. but i got jack crossess and c99 crosses going.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i thought i was the only one that havn't tried the 'classics'. but i got jack crossess and c99 crosses going.


they sound like they will be good. i was on a vacation from the boards when cindy 99 came out. i bought their cindy 88 and the F2s i made are a favorite (the F1s were too speedy). by the time i came back, bros grimm were out and i couldn't find anything but F2s. a friend gave me 6 seeds and they were all females. alas, it was not meant to be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

aye, it just seemed to me that whenever i saw someone get excited over jack h or northern lights etc they had to run a full pack and more to find a decent keeper. could be shitty luck though. 

black domina 
super silver haze 
black widow

i think most of the real gems are diluted versions now sadly. though you can still get pretty excellent panama red and Acapulco gold apparently. not that i was about in their hay day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

hey fatboy, how did your supercropping turn out? 

I was looking in my tent this morning, saw this n thought about yours.

View attachment 2460063


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> they sound like they will be good. i was on a vacation from the boards when cindy 99 came out. i bought their cindy 88 and the F2s i made are a favorite (the F1s were too speedy). by the time i came back, bros grimm were out and i couldn't find anything but F2s. a friend gave me 6 seeds and they were all females. alas, it was not meant to be.


Mine are from bros grimm ut are f5's of the pineapple pheno. but i don't have any of thos running. just crosses


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey fatboy, how did your supercropping turn out?
> 
> I was looking in my tent this morning, saw this n thought about yours.
> 
> View attachment 2460063



those knuckles look nice.

mine are still pointed at about 150 degrees down. the area of the bend is necrotic but the plant material beyond it looks perfectly fine. it's been 5 days. i've seen a couple have rips in the branch so i used some tape.

my first intent was to top them all but then i decided to pinch them, so if i lose them, i won't be too bummed. just another day on the farm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

if you'd gone too far the end would be screwed by now. no biggie!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you'd gone too far the end would be screwed by now. no biggie!



i think you're right but the bend is severe and it looks to be dead at the bend. pot is some hardy stuff though so i guess the nutes find their way through that tight squeeze. i'll be amazed if they do survive. 

they spent millions trying to eradicate hemp in this country. it's like trying to kill roaches.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2012)

fatboy

sannies has extrema and herijuana which are excellant for pain....they are all that I have kept from his gear. Never grew jack.

Breeders Boutique has the DOG coming back into inventory and the Blue Pit has some excellant qualities for pain relief.


cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> fatboy
> 
> sannies has extrema and herijuana which are excellant for pain....they are all that I have kept from his gear. Never grew jack.
> 
> ...


thanks. that helps me to choose.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

i just want to buy everything! damn it. 

somebody needs to come up with a poster for our lament: 


"so many strains, so little room".


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i just want to buy everything! damn it.
> 
> somebody needs to come up with a poster for our lament:
> 
> ...


did you ever notice my signature?


cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> fatboy
> 
> sannies has extrema and herijuana which are excellant for pain....they are all that I have kept from his gear. Never grew jack.
> 
> ...


ack! sannie's is out of both. 

i've bought a few genetics that were for pain. none came up to expectations and hype. then again, i'm kind of saturated with thc.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> did you ever notice my signature?
> 
> 
> cof





HA HA! too funny. 

my brother.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 30, 2012)

Too many seeds too little time :l


~C That Cat?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z-aa2iV3-TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-aa2iV3-TM[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2012)

Video update
[video=youtube;rrXy1YLm0MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrXy1YLm0MI[/video]


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 30, 2012)

Just ran into fungus gnats and had to research solutions on getting rid of them and the suggestion of beneficial nematodes came up. I just did some reading on these things and they're apparently effective against over 200 different types of pests and they're safe as can be. 

I started wondering if any of you other fellas used these things? Found a container of them for $20 online...no more expensive than the bug juice I wound up buying a few days ago. I'm planning to use them on my next grow for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;fQX2dTwrOGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQX2dTwrOGs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Some more tunes 

[video=youtube;XK0bdIFJAVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK0bdIFJAVQ[/video]

This whole album is pretty good, check it out if you like.... "from the corner to the block"


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;fQX2dTwrOGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQX2dTwrOGs[/video]


great tunes. My son brought home the fever-flu-from school two weeks ago....it's just now leaving and it's been rough on all of us.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2012)

Was curious about the effects of EDTA on nematodes and was reading a research article and got a good laugh:

====================
Abstract
Effects of Cd, Cr, Se and Zn at a maximum rate of 270 mg kg1 were studied on a nematode assemblage after 6/10 years of application. Winter wheat, sunflower, sorrel, barley and rape were grown on the experimental field. Cd had a moderate effect on nematodes in spite of the fact that this element significantly decreased plant biomass. Cr was harmful to plants only in the first year of the study. However, Cr decreased Aporcelaimellus density and maturity index, increased Pratylenchus density and bacterial/fungal ratio, changed the c-p structure and feeding type composition. Se proved to be very toxic at a concentration of 11 mg kg1 (NH4-acetate/EDTA soluble form). Some advantageous effects of Zn were found in the first year. These disappeared later on. Remarkable between-year fluctuations of the nematode assemblage composition were observed.
# 2003 Elsevier Science Ireland Ltd. All rights reserved. Keywords: Soil pollution; Heavy metals; Microelements; Nematode assemblage
----------
1. Introduction
Heavy metals and micro elements from different sources, mainly from industry, traffic, wet or dry deposition, sewage sludge, fertilization, and pesticide application pollute agro ecosystems. Besides the crop plants other components of the system, as nematode assemblage are also affected (*Bongers and Bongers*, 1998; *Bongers* and Ferris, 1999; Yeates and *Bongers*, 1999; Ferris et al., 2001).
There is relatively little information on the long term effects of heavy metals and micro elements on the nematode assemblage of the agro ecosystems.
Weiss and Larink (1991) examined the effect of heavy metal contaminated sewage sludge on agricultural field. They found that a mixture of heavy metals in sewage sludge increased nematode density. This was a consequence of growth of bacterial (especially Rhabditid) and fungal feeder nematode populations. On the other side, density....
====================

What are the odds that a stoner, hitting on his *bong* while researching the effects of chelating agents on nematodes, would come across a research paper in which previous research is cited coming from a biologist named "*Bongers*"?

... and the world gets ever smaller...


----------



## cONkey (Dec 30, 2012)

i got some nanners on one of my plants. I have never had this situation occur before. Im worried that she might pollinate the rest of my garden. right now i have her isolated in my closet in the phototron.I was going to flush her or drown her in the dark for a week. Should i even bother or just chop her and get her the fuck out of my grow room?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Pluck those nanners if not that many. Id probably chop it if its that close to harvest...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Well we need you around here COF, so get better!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Well we need you around here COF, so get better!


Thanks. It's finally gone, but it's a real two weeker.


cof


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 30, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i got some nanners on one of my plants. I have never had this situation occur before. Im worried that she might pollinate the rest of my garden. right now i have her isolated in my closet in the phototron.I was going to flush her or drown her in the dark for a week. Should i even bother or just chop her and get her the fuck out of my grow room?


PHOTOTRON?!!!? HoLy shit man I didn't know people actually bought those things outta high times....use to have 1 myself borrowed from a friend. Great gig for a mother plant or clones but total shit for growing anything. Totally just gave me a blast from the past guy....trips me out that was over 12 years ago. Anybody else remember these things?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

"help!!! my drip trays under my plants overflow every time I water!!!! WHAT DO I DO???!!!"

Idiocracy is coming true.... people are devolving! lol. SORRY, I had to vent, the lack of common sense baffles me.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> PHOTOTRON?!!!? HoLy shit man I didn't know people actually bought those things outta high times....use to have 1 myself borrowed from a friend. Great gig for a mother plant or clones but total shit for growing anything. Totally just gave me a blast from the past guy....trips me out that was over 12 years ago. Anybody else remember these things?


12 years, pfft... I bought a phototron around 22 years ago!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> "help!!! my drip trays under my plants overflow every time I water!!!! WHAT DO I DO???!!!"
> 
> Idiocracy is coming true.... people are devolving! lol. SORRY, I had to vent, the lack of common sense baffles me.



People just need to use common sense:
If you never water your plants, your drip trays won't overflow.

Duh!



[video=youtube_share;Qhm7-LEBznk]http://youtu.be/Qhm7-LEBznk[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2012)

So here's something that DOES make sense!





DOG
was just starting to purp up with the cold, ill put ice cubes on the pot next time round when flushing and see if i can get this looking better if poss.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

Dog Kush

View attachment 2460590View attachment 2460587View attachment 2460588


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

DoobieBrother said:


> People just need to use common sense:
> If you never water your plants, your drip trays won't overflow.
> 
> Duh!
> ...



Oh lord....  There is no hope. Then I see cinders post.... There is hope again  lol




Cindyguygrower said:


> So here's something that DOES make sense!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, not possible. That thing is scary looking. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2012)

Heres something i missed and had to take a shot of






Nice DOG you got there too jig, loving the purp. bro


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

Love that tiny bud lol. Your dog is looking nice too. I bet they smoke about the same... wish we could smoke em together.

For some odd reason my trichs aren't that sticky this go round, they are more like sand paper and rough. My scissors have been staying clean, it's very odd. Same with the Banana so it's something with the grow, not the genetics. Not sure what would cause that.

Smell is off the hook this grow though.

more purp


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Dog Kush
> 
> View attachment 2460590View attachment 2460587View attachment 2460588View attachment 2460591


And this managed to slip by me. My high ass stared at the other dog for a good 3 minutes lol.... and now this simple post is taking me FOREVER.  keif fudge and keif bowls, its working.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

hola amigos y amigas!

here's what the cropped branches are looking like. it's 5 days since i crushed the stems. i'm starting to believe most may actually survive.



i need to scoop all the garbage out of the top of those pots. lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Love that tiny bud lol. Your dog is looking nice too. I bet they smoke about the same... wish we could smoke em together.
> 
> For some odd reason my trichs aren't that sticky this go round, they are more like sand paper and rough. My scissors have been staying clean, it's very odd. Same with the Banana so it's something with the grow, not the genetics. Not sure what would cause that.
> 
> ...


That would be a sweet smoke up man! Looks like it would taste very similar, got me there on the sticky thingy bro ? i tried not to touch this as was going for a couple pints today, but even after trying scrubbing my fingers with washing liquid for dishes, then soap and bleach, there was no way of getting that glue off. The bleach covered the whiff though but after a quick sketch of the racing paper my fingers were black with ink that now wouldnt move lol.
Cant wait to get this blazing, feels like an age!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> And this managed to slip by me. My high ass stared at the other dog for a good 3 minutes lol.... and now this simple post is taking me FOREVER.  keif fudge and keif bowls, its working.



kief fudge? man that sounds good.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> That would be a sweet smoke up man! Looks like it would taste very similar, got me there on the sticky thingy bro ? i tried not to touch this as was going for a couple pints today, but even after trying scrubbing my fingers with washing liquid for dishes, then soap and bleach, there was no way of getting that glue off. The bleach covered the whiff though but after a quick sketch of the racing paper my fingers were black with ink that now wouldnt move lol.
> Cant wait to get this blazing, feels like an age!


Olive oil works wonders  rubbing alcohol too.


fatboyOGOF said:


> kief fudge? man that sounds good.


Tis good :- ) Only thing I did was make the butter with keif, helps with regulating potency in doses. Finding a good middle point was a fun process


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Just ran into fungus gnats and had to research solutions on getting rid of them and the suggestion of beneficial nematodes came up. I just did some reading on these things and they're apparently effective against over 200 different types of pests and they're safe as can be.
> 
> I started wondering if any of you other fellas used these things? Found a container of them for $20 online...no more expensive than the bug juice I wound up buying a few days ago. I'm planning to use them on my next grow for sure.


i just saw one of those little buggers in my kitchen! time to get mean and break out the chems. i put up sticky traps all over when i see more than one of them. i saturate each room with flying bug spray and then use bug off in the flower room the next day.

unfortunately, i saw a few bugs i never saw before. i think they are thrips. they remind me of tiny grasshoppers. i sprayed bug off and i think it's under control. now i have to figure out how, after all these years, i ended up with thrips.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Just ran into fungus gnats and had to research solutions on getting rid of them and the suggestion of beneficial nematodes came up. I just did some reading on these things and they're apparently effective against over 200 different types of pests and they're safe as can be.
> 
> I started wondering if any of you other fellas used these things? Found a container of them for $20 online...no more expensive than the bug juice I wound up buying a few days ago. I'm planning to use them on my next grow for sure.



I missed this one jonny!

Ive used them before and yes they work  Awesome route to take imo. Just remember you got another living thing to care for, do what you can to keep them happy while they feed.



Here >>http://www.ehow.com/how_7150085_grow-beneficial-nematodes.html


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

after reading up on thrips, i may get some lady bugs. i think those things bite though. that's all i need, a ladybug infestation in the living room. lol

if they have a short life span, i might go for it. i have a buddy who uses them but he has a much larger grow area.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;fQX2dTwrOGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQX2dTwrOGs[/video]


that's pretty sweet.

i'll hve to go find more of their stuff. i love the 4 tops, temptations etc.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> after reading up on thrips, i may get some lady bugs. i think those things bite though. that's all i need, a ladybug infestation in the living room. lol
> 
> if they have a short life span, i might go for it. i have a buddy who uses them but he has a much larger grow area.


Iv used em too... and no they dont bite you lol


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 30, 2012)

I just revamped my tent...took the 3 ladies out, cleaned up my waterproof mat in the shower, mounted a new clip on fan above the canopy and another below the canopy, changed out my mosquito dunk containers with larger bowls, tied a few branches down, and I must say....I'm ITCHING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER NOW! Is it just me or does working on your plants make you itchy allover....feels like my damn hair is itching it's so bad. Weird....anywho, yes....those nematodes are freaking awesome. I feel like I just discovered the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> I just revamped my tent...took the 3 ladies out, cleaned up my waterproof mat in the shower, mounted a new clip on fan above the canopy and another below the canopy, changed out my mosquito dunk containers with larger bowls, tied a few branches down, and I must say....I'm ITCHING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER NOW! Is it just me or does working on your plants make you itchy allover....feels like my damn hair is itching it's so bad. Weird....anywho, yes....those nematodes are freaking awesome. I feel like I just discovered the best thing since sliced bread


whenever you work with the plants you get itchy? in veg and flower? i only get itchy eyes if i touch a bud then rub my eyes like a dummy. 

maybe you're alergic. good thing you can smoke without itching. that would be annoying. 

too itch, or stop smoking.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like your allergic to cannabis bro, sorry to hear that 
lol
If I remember correctly,, I think I remember a few strains along the way make me itch when others didnt. Strange


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2012)

well troops, time to hit the hay. Alot of work needing done in the garden, still got a few more Pic's to get done, i'll whack em up tomorrow.
Thank for all the kind words.
' WooF '

Laters

cinders


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 30, 2012)

View attachment 2460708View attachment 2460710View attachment 2460711View attachment 2460712

2 1/2 weeks into flower. Fungus gnats...gone baby gone. Buds forming a plenty...most beautiful sight my friends. I'm excited that I'm on my way to my first real harvest!


----------



## Trousers (Dec 30, 2012)

Won $150 in my football pool.
Have powdery mildew on one of my older veg plants. Fuck. PM loves it when it is below 70. 
Killed them all. No reason to risk it with the two week old plants. Cleaning the shit out of every thing. 
Crap. Time for an extra space heater and some 1/2" insulation.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 30, 2012)

Little photo update time. Not quite the end of week 9. Put plants into flower somewhat early so they vegged a bit longer than normal before beginning to bud (for most anyway).



PeakseedsBC NL #5













PeakseedsBC BC Purple Kush x Blueberry














Sannies Extrema Pheno #1













Sannies Extrema Pheno #2


















MNS Black Widow Pheno #1








Sannies Sugar Punch Pheno #2 (not as much light)








Sannies Sugar Punch Pheno #3 








Super Sativa Dominant Super Skunk PeakseedsBC Pheno #2 (i'll get pics of #1 tomorrow)








Sannies Madshack (rock hard nugs) freebie








Sannies Sugar Punch Pheno #1


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Hogmanay to you all!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Happy Hogmanay to you all!!!!!


and to ya'll, too.

Have a safe New Year. Beware of amateur night. Person only drinks two or three times a year suddenly becomes fearless and stupid.....try not to be in their way.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy NYE 600! may it be filled with gorgeous weed women and wine. 

EDIT: I aint no greenhorn COF


----------



## budolskie (Dec 31, 2012)

my pics wont upload my big bud been on 12/12 a week tomorow and well filling out, i plan on putting the 400 son t bulb in soon as stil go the mh in for first 10 days or so till i see the pistils forming


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 31, 2012)

.........................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 31, 2012)

ok cali its a strain thats been going around the local reservations for a few years here's some pics of the beans i popped and grew. It was a camera phone i apologize for the quality.View attachment 2461153View attachment 2461154View attachment 2461157there's pics of it in flower i had stored then at harvest, it dosnt really have a name per say, but it grows excellent, smokes excellent and has a peppery taste. I had impressed myself with that experiment! Also bear in mind this was with no soil amendments and straight water so someone who could really caress them and love em id say sky's the limit imho.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

awesome pics, thanks for posting


----------



## C Cat (Dec 31, 2012)

Going to take some shots when the lights turn on,Will be week 2 and 4 days flowers are exploding on the skunk and bagseed flowers nuggets are going to look like amsterdam mist and are fast aswell,Also this AK looks like its got 10x more trichs than the AK I grew outdoors,Also I'd like to say the Head masta is making a difference but I think im going to make a run compairing nutes,Also thought about going vert.Ill stop now this wake and bake has got me all riled up.
VTM
That looks good,Nice and green did it smell peppery? 

~C That Cat?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry guy i fell asleep earlier lol at the keyboard no less! Yeah it was a extremely pungent peppery,almost fruity pepper smell. strong very thick stems!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;xdNh2iWpj2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdNh2iWpj2c[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess I need to get cracking on a room design! I can get the wood and start framing today if Im ready! All that effort into putting that damn tent in the closet saturday! But I did come out ahead again, either way. So we've agreed to 6x6' in the corner, drywalled, insulated, locking door etc. I was originally going to do a single area for veg/flower and upgrade the lighting, now Im wondering, should I split that space for a separate veg area? Maybe an over/under deal since I have the height more than the floor space. The space isnt huge to try and do multiple chambers but it could work. That corner of the garage is on the other side of my pantry and I plan to put a vent there to pull air in from the house. Since the house is always climate controlled and the room will be well insulated, I dont plan to run an AC in there. (other than the home) 

Thoughts? What would you do with the space. Hell a single area going back to 12/12 from seed would work, just doesnt leave me alot of options. I've yet to decide if Im going to grow hydro or soil.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

OGEvil

I was looking at your extrema and it has changed in appearance from the original. I've been running the same strain of original regular seed extrema since he first brought it out-about 3 1/2 years ago-and the structure is different and the leaves are now thinner on yours.
here's one I harvested a few hours ago.





this has the dankest smell and taste and is the most requested.....but I've been out of DOG for awhile.
she's slow and difficult to clone...I recently lost several. This is the first harvest in 4 months.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> OGEvil
> 
> I was looking at your extrema and it has changed in appearance from the original. I've been running the same strain of original regular seed extrema since he first brought it out-about 3 1/2 years ago-and the structure is different and the leaves are now thinner on yours.
> here's one I harvested a few hours ago.
> ...


If you talking about the Dog. I got roots popping out in less then 2 weeks ready to go in soil. I made some cuts Saturday and there staring to swell at the stem.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

Also throwing my bb clones in at night to flower


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 31, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I guess I need to get cracking on a room design! I can get the wood and start framing today if Im ready! All that effort into putting that damn tent in the closet saturday! But I did come out ahead again, either way. So we've agreed to 6x6' in the corner, drywalled, insulated, locking door etc. I was originally going to do a single area for veg/flower and upgrade the lighting, now Im wondering, should I split that space for a separate veg area? Maybe an over/under deal since I have the height more than the floor space. The space isnt huge to try and do multiple chambers but it could work. That corner of the garage is on the other side of my pantry and I plan to put a vent there to pull air in from the house. Since the house is always climate controlled and the room will be well insulated, I dont plan to run an AC in there. (other than the home)
> 
> Thoughts? What would you do with the space. Hell a single area going back to 12/12 from seed would work, just doesnt leave me alot of options. I've yet to decide if Im going to grow hydro or soil.



absolutely get a veg and flower area. i don't know what i'd do without my veg area.

doing a shelf kind of thing the length of the room would be great. enough room for a 4 foot, t5 unit and space to store stuff. some panda film to keep in light when the flowering ones are sleeping. low heat coming off it.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah chaka, Id also opp for at least a small veg. I like the up top idea and keeping that floorspace for flowering  


Looking like a dank new years in here! Howdy sixers


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> If you talking about the Dog. I got roots popping out in less then 2 weeks ready to go in soil. I made some cuts Saturday and there staring to swell at the stem.


DOG clones easily within two weeks. I have one, one month into bloom and a 7" clone that is to become a mother plant.
It's the extrema that's hard to clone.


cof


----------



## HeavyDutyNugz (Dec 31, 2012)

I think i have to go with a 600w after looking through this.
time to get some cooling equipment!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> DOG clones easily within two weeks. I have one, one month into bloom and a 7" clone that is to become a mother plant.
> It's the extrema that's hard to clone.
> 
> 
> cof


 Sorry I call my plants dogs, I for get there bx1.
My Dogs should be here soon though. yes all of the cuts are taking fast. So far I'm on the great road to bb bud pron soon


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sorry I call my plants dogs, I for get there bx1 Dogs.
> 
> My Dogs should be here soon though. yes all of the cuts are taking fast. So far I'm on the great road to bb bud pron soon


two different plants...BX1 and DOG. There's one of each in the bloom room.....currently asleep, pics tonight.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 31, 2012)

i drool over your pics guys lol seriously. talk about trichromus maximus!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2012)

New Years Eve pr*0*n for the club!!! Be safe out there!!!

View attachment 2461572

Mamadude SCRoG
View attachment 2461573View attachment 2461574View attachment 2461575

Peace and Happy New Year 600!!!

FM


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year year 600 hope everyone stays safe and smashes it better this year.
Whodat its great to see ya.
Peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 31, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> OGEvil
> 
> I was looking at your extrema and it has changed in appearance from the original. I've been running the same strain of original regular seed extrema since he first brought it out-about 3 1/2 years ago-and the structure is different and the leaves are now thinner on yours.
> here's one I harvested a few hours ago.
> ...


Yeah, I just chopped one - trimming the first branch made me want to puke. Super dank smell, pure dank. Unfortunately the sample I chopped did have a couple nanners and a couple seeds. Not huge. Will try it out again probably, this time an even more controlled environment.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 31, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> DOG clones easily within two weeks. I have one, one month into bloom and a 7" clone that is to become a mother plant.
> It's the extrema that's hard to clone.
> 
> 
> cof


I actually didn't have too much trouble cloning my extrema, at least not compared to my herijuana. It's the Herijuana in it that makes it hard I think. My Heri took almost a month to root for me first time I cloned it.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 31, 2012)

I drool over the pics too. Beautiful cof.

Just wanted to drop in and say happy new year to all and be safe if you ain't in a medical state. My lady and I moved from her place back into mine today. So, I'm back home with a real keyboard and I'll be hanging out more at the six, if that's ok with you guys?

Sure do miss the hobby and hanging out here but at least now I can be here more often and catch up on all the goodies I've been missing. See you guys next year.

Peace and goodwill to all.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year 600 crew! All the best fir 2013


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2012)

A Happy, Green, New Year to our friends over the pond! 

Great seeing you Heads Up! Happy New year to you. 

I have 4 Extrema's revegging right now. 2 are doing real good, the other two not so much. I remember when I selected them out of a bunch I had, I chose 2 really pine smelling pheno's and 2 more sweeter smelling. I haven't smelled them to see which are which and if there's a pattern. 

Let me grab a pic.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2012)

Extremas are the four in the center. Hericules are the two left and Deep Psychosis the two right








Bushy girls.








Not so bushy girls








This was them at the end of November














Yins. 9/10 Deep Psychosis, 9/10 Dippy Ellsies and 2/4 K2 Casey Jones in 72hrs and counting.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Its so festive in here! lol
Great to see you around Heads Up  Glad to hear things are going okay fo you.
Pr0n is cracking as usual! 

Im staring my new year gardening projects as big as can be! Been working on filling my new compost bin all day. Shredded oak leaves, donkey manure, old hay mixed with manure. Layered appropriately  .. Holds around 150 cubic feet, thats around a thousand gallons of soil! lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

got my Dogs today with a pack of more Blue pits, as I'm so happy to have them. Just put 3 Dog and 2 Blue pits IN ROOKWOOL.--WOOF! mY POSSES GETTING BIG!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;SBPpy_SVV_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBPpy_SVV_0[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

Heads Up

You've been missed. Please stop by more often.

Duchie

Your garden is looking good.


Funny story about the cj. I had given some to a friend who shared with a visiting California card holder. The visitor had one hit and stated that he hadn't gotten anything that good from his dispensary. I mean the casey is pretty good but I don't believe he knows what to order....or he needs to change dispensaries.

on another note....a friend had requested some cookies for a terminal cancer patient, which I provided. The report came back today that while the cookies did give him some relief -he was severly under-medicated, they gave his wife what she needed to survive the ordeal.
sometimes we help in unusual ways.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2012)

It's on mother bitches! I managed another foot out of her. 7x6 is the final number. I might actually make a new thread for this setup. $75 on lumber and some screws and the concrete anchors. I'm just trying to get a frame up ASAP so there's no backing out on the old ladies end, I don't have the money to build it out completely yet. Ill worry about electrical and everything else one day at a time.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

supchaka said:


> It's on mother bitches! I managed another foot out of her. 7x6 is the final number. I might actually make a new thread for this setup. $75 on lumber and some screws and the concrete anchors. I'm just trying to get a frame up ASAP so there's no backing out on the old ladies end, I don't have the money to build it out completely yet. Ill worry about electrical and everything else one day at a time.


all Man grow out!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2012)

My brother sent me a pic of his caddy I've mentioned, figured I'd post it since I'm jealous. He did let me cruise it around the day he brought it home, we hit the parking lots and all. I hung my arm out the window like I owned it, lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2012)

supchaka said:


> My brother sent me a pic of his caddy I've mentioned, figured I'd post it since I'm jealous. He did let me cruise it around the day he brought it home, we hit the parking lots and all. I hung my arm out the window like I owned it, lol.


bad ass ride. love my lacs


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2012)

The car is a midnight green that never comes through in a photo


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;FTLuQNLRHD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLuQNLRHD4[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm that gay. And yet don't even care. But yeah we were haggling inches like it was big deal. Ill have to be sure those measurements are to inside corners![video=youtube;k6xPVTHOem4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6xPVTHOem4&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

some *Breeder's Boutique DOG and BX1 to start the new year*

first up...the BX1 at day 28




DOG...day 39





the entire ingrediants for a successful organic grow (except for adding 25 % course perlite)....from start to finish...with critter treatment


Happy New Year


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'm that gay. And yet don't even care. But yeah we were haggling inches like it was big deal. Ill have to be sure those measurements are to inside corners![video=youtube;k6xPVTHOem4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6xPVTHOem4&amp;sns=em[/video]


lol "its like you dont even notice the difference" 
Your gonna be loving that extra foot  
How does the saying go... Give someone an inch... lol





Edit: COF snuck that post in! I love me some "organic soil"! oxymoron? one in the same I guess! 

Id like to post some pics but nothing will upload... ok, I'll find some old but classic pr0n to post.... aaaaalllllllllll pictures gone


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

hay newyear all!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 1, 2013)

yes happy new year to the club and its members. Hey cali closet grower i did my diligence and did a qualtiy germination random bean test on those random beaners here's the results 23 hours from soaking in soil no papertowels!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 1, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> yes happy new year to the club and its members. Hey cali closet grower i did my diligence and did a qualtiy germination random bean test on those random beaners here's the results 23 hours from soaking in soil no papertowels!View attachment 2462098View attachment 2462099View attachment 2462100View attachment 2462101


 I never liked the paper towel method. Last time I planted 25 seeds in cups and only 5 made it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 1, 2013)

im just lucky, and anal lol!


----------



## C Cat (Jan 1, 2013)

Got "too" high and told my girls no pics of them will be snapped.
I never really liked the way of the paper towel too much hastle I think.

~C That Cat?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

for me the paper towel method is the most reliable. Ive lost over 100+ seeds last year(2012) trying different methods. I think a good seedling soil is comparable. We are trying to achieve 100% germination rate, but the thing is in nature there is no 100% ever. There are a lot of things that factor in to that and i am unsure of what % it would be because i have never seen research or a germination model for natural seed population. Even us popping in soil is different and more reliable in our controlled enviroment, but the paper towel add more benefits to me like 1 get 100% germ, i can let the seedlings get to a desirable length before putting them in soil, and thirdly...I can see them!! no diggin through soil trying to find beans, they pop faster in bags with paper towel because we can EASILY and directly control the temp by placing them in warm places.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new year 6!


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

Hope every one had a goood time and was plenty lifted, good luck to the 600 for 2013>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2013)

I was good and lifted. Woke this morning not really knowing how I got to bed. lol Lots of hash was involved.

2013 isn't the prettiest number, but It's digits do add up to 6, so that's got to be good.

Hope all you guys had a great year last year, and an even better one this year.

cof, the bx1 looks nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was good and lifted. Woke this morning not really knowing how I got to bed. lol Lots of hash was involved.
> 
> 2013 isn't the prettiest number, but It's digits do add up to 6, so that's got to be good.
> 
> ...


Lol, you really do love your numbers don't you?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Howdy sixers and happy new year! 

Still cant upload pics!


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

talking of numbers lol, ill be the big four oh in 29 days


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> talking of numbers lol, ill be the big four oh in 29 days


I have bad habits that are older


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2013)

Just smoked some 9 week Dog. No cure yet, and a slightly quick dry. Had tastes that reminded me of Peanut Butter and Beef Stew. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Just smoked some 9 week Dog. No cure yet, and a slightly quick dry. Had tastes that reminded me of Peanut Butter and Beef Stew. lol


.....you just gave me a case of the munchies....right after I finish this bowl


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

ive been eating a lot of chocolate peanut butter cup cakes made by some foreign company called hershy or something lol. They like crack man I cant stop scoffing em, they come in packs of three and i buy 3 packs at a time lol yummy.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2013)

My wife comes from near Hershey, Pennsylvania. We went to see a minor league hockey game there, was the Hershey Bears.

The odd tasting dog was quite a winner on effect. 

Glad to see all the shining friendly faces in here. It's a great thing that you are moving back into your place Heads up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I tried some of my indoor a.n.l I chopped last week. And man nice sweet taste, and smell. 1 to 10, I give Atomic north lights a 7.

Put 12 cuts, in my top dollar high grade Cloner maker last week.$$$ Got to have the Best! lmao j/k.. Anyways got 3, Blue pit and 2, Bx1 Dog popping roots. 

Throw a Bx1 Dog in flower and pk x lemon cheese x herijuana clone.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 1, 2013)

Can do 30 clones like that under my bedroom bathroom sink^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Day nine pr0n.
Are thy ready for harvest yet? How much will I yield? When will they be done? soon I hope, these things are taking FOREVER!


Apparently no one can see this picture eh? big one?


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 1, 2013)

Just got my new microscope in and just started flushing my little girl . Tomorrow I'll get some trich pics up and maybe you guys can let me know what you think. I think I have about a week maybe 2 left before chop chop but I wanna run it by 6 first and see what you guys advise. 

I was going to skip the flush but no way! I picked some small nugs off to lollipop or whatever and dried, cured then smoked and it tasted like chemicals crackaling and popping the hooole joint! So needless to say I want at least a 10 day flush because I don't like snap crackle and pop in my bowl unless it's a bowl of cereal! So I started flush last night. Figure even if I have two weeks left its coo with me. More time to work on tasting better then last taste I had. Plus I am going for super couch lock with my indi. Waiting for more amber before I chop. At least I think that's what I'm doing. Unless you guys say that's wrong info as I hear that a lot but something tells me to try it. 

Im Also worried about the dry and cure. I've read enough on it to make my eyes bleed but I'm a hands on guy and Nothing I've cured has whooed me. Being that I've only cured bottom premi stuff I can't say If I'm doing anything wrong yet. All I know is that it doesn't much smell like anything... How do I get my buds to smell dank? I don't want to mess up the whole crop! I think I'd cry, or I guess just have a shit load of hash lol. Any suggestions on making smell come out more I'm all ears. 

Ill post some pics after work tomorrow as I'm still working on those lol. By the time I got to playing with the scope and computer lights went out on me. But please keep an eye for those tomorrow night as I would love input on if I'm in harvest zone or not.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2013)

....... A lil prOn on new years day..i love how the blue widow clones have trichs...and some chocolate chip cookiees with cream cheese filling..taste like chocolate chip cheesecake..sorry i'm stoned..happy new year errybody


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 2463052View attachment 2463054View attachment 2463056View attachment 2463060View attachment 2463061View attachment 2463062View attachment 2463063View attachment 2463064 ....... A lil prOn on new years day..i love how the blue widow clones have trichs...and some chocolate chip cookiees with cream cheese filling..taste like chocolate chip cheesecake..sorry i'm stoned..happy new year errybody



I can see your pictures!
Looks good.


Cream cheese cookie sandwich? lol. Its probably not bad. Iv made some very very strange things when drunk hungry and munchies.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks WD , that's my closeup w my phone pic's..got nl x pk..blue widow..kush..think I missed plat kush..try the cookie...man oh man


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

I just notice how you put the clear cups inside the painted ones,,, verry cool  Get a good look at the roots, very cool!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> Thanks WD , that's my closeup w my phone pic's..got nl x pk..blue widow..kush..think I missed plat kush..try the cookie...man oh man






tkufoS said:


> Thanks WD , that's my closeup w my phone pic's..got nl x pk..blue widow..kush.. plat kush..try the cookie...man oh man


^^^
two separate posts


ok ok ok I'll try the cookie.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotdamn phone..yeah I like to see when the root mass has no more room to grow..means time for up potting and flower..deleted the double post ..sorry bout that


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> Gotdamn phone..yeah I like to see when the root mass has no more room to grow..means time for up potting and flower..deleted the double post ..sorry bout that



Yeah thats a good idea.. Never thought of that 

ps: I guess no one can see the pic I posted?


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah thats a good idea.. Never thought of that
> 
> ps: I guess no one can see the pic I posted?


Yeah bro..I can't see a pic..just a little blue square icon.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 1, 2013)

Forgot to add my minimal progress for the day. I spent more time talking than anything.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Sexy


----------



## supchaka (Jan 1, 2013)

It's not a huge space but I'm excited about it!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some 6 hundy grow club pron.
Happy New Year all peace.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey 6ers', Happy New Year to you all. sorry for my festive absence, I been in a land of Mash Up for the last wee while

I'll be getting everything done that I should have already done before the end of 2012....honest injuns!

Peace to you all.

DST


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for me the paper towel method is the most reliable. Ive lost over 100+ seeds last year(2012) trying different methods. I think a good seedling soil is comparable. We are trying to achieve 100% germination rate, but the thing is in nature there is no 100% ever. There are a lot of things that factor in to that and i am unsure of what % it would be because i have never seen research or a germination model for natural seed population. Even us popping in soil is different and more reliable in our controlled enviroment, but the paper towel add more benefits to me like 1 get 100% germ, i can let the seedlings get to a desirable length before putting them in soil, and thirdly...I can see them!! no diggin through soil trying to find beans, they pop faster in bags with paper towel because we can EASILY and directly control the temp by placing them in warm places.


my first few years of growing i was paper towel thru and thru but ive learned lots of different ways to propagate and love this plant, i think its awesome that i have genetics that i can rely on to pop outa dirt, i have NEVER had to search thru soil for beans lol, guess im lucky.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for me the paper towel method is the most reliable. Ive lost over 100+ seeds last year(2012) trying different methods. I think a good seedling soil is comparable. We are trying to achieve 100% germination rate, but the thing is in nature there is no 100% ever. There are a lot of things that factor in to that and i am unsure of what % it would be because i have never seen research or a germination model for natural seed population. Even us popping in soil is different and more reliable in our controlled enviroment, but the paper towel add more benefits to me like 1 get 100% germ, i can let the seedlings get to a desirable length before putting them in soil, and thirdly...I can see them!! no diggin through soil trying to find beans, they pop faster in bags with paper towel because we can EASILY and directly control the temp by placing them in warm places.


I know a lot of people have good success this way, but personally I don't like to handle the tap roots at all. I put mine in water for 12 hrs with a drop of 35% H2O2 in a 16 oz dixie cup. Then I put them in my medium. I have had all of them germinate. Not all live for various reasons as you say, but I have had great success. I think earthworm castings in dixie cups is probably the best way to do it in terms of ease and success. I've tried a lot of methods too, always had success. Rockwool has advantages and disadvantages. Obviously it depends on your medium of choice.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, the Sugar Punch is killer. The extrema I chopped was actually a Sugar Punch lol. It's awesome. Truly.

I actually did chop an Extrema now though too as well as my special BW and another Sugar Punch - replaced each. Replaced the first Sugar Punch (it hermed a bit) with a BW in a larger pot this go.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 2, 2013)

Good day all. Very busy week ahead for me but I had to stop and post this important announcement for our UK friends.

[h=5]Mike Smith (Bubbles)
[/h][h=5]TRAILER PARK BOYS LIVE

"The Community Service Variety Show"

May 3 - LONDON - Hammersmith Apollo
May 7 - GLASGOW - O2 Academy
May 8 - DUBLIN - Olympia Theater

Who's coming!!??




[/h]
That is all. Have a nice day.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2013)

duchieman said:


> Good day all. Very busy week ahead for me but I had to stop and post this important announcement for our UK friends.
> 
> *Mike Smith (Bubbles)
> *
> ...


lol love there show on netflixs [video=youtube;jWNSTNwClQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWNSTNwClQY[/video]


----------



## C Cat (Jan 2, 2013)

duchieman said:


> Good day all. Very busy week ahead for me but I had to stop and post this important announcement for our UK friends.
> 
> *Mike Smith (Bubbles)
> *
> ...


MORNING 6a's!!!! [video=youtube;sPyClNoZ1I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPyClNoZ1I4[/video]Id kill to go to that show..
Hmm Might have to travel this year

~C That Cat?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

Double post from my thread:

Hey guys. I'm antsy so I think I'm going to go buy some clones. They are just down the road, have great reviews and have a good selection.

I'm thinking either:

Chernobyl - TGA, 
Platinum Blue Jack (pre98 x blueberry x jack herrer), 
Sour Diesel. 

I was looking at their Thai Fire OG too. But think I'd rather do two of the 3 above. Any input???


CHERNOBYL (60% Sativa Hybrid)TGA Subcool Seeds ( Jack The Ripper cross with Arcata Trainwreck )~ 550gm/mUp2 @ 60 DaysWell organized growth, short and bushy, all foliage coated in trichomesPotent Lime Tasting Buds, Pungent Skunky smell

PLATINUM BLUE JACK (THC PLANTS LABS) Genetics: Pre98 cross with DJ Shorts BlueBerry cross with Jack Herer (Sensi Labs)Grows mostly tall and bushy, a Sativa hybrid with extreme potential in both directions when timed properly, will finish heavy laden with CBD if given 65 days, and very early at around 55 days will turn much higher THC values. A tall strain, with extra noticeable vigor outdoors! Taste is one of a kind blue jack with added weight due to platinum kush..~600gm/m2 @ 60 Days

SOUR DIESEL(Reservoirs Original 1992) Classic 90% Sativa ( Chemo cross with Mexican Landrace )This classic diesel pungent aroma mixes with a subtle soothing sour lime flavor, and the resulting effect has astounded and stimulated the mind and body for years and years to come. These plants are extremely hardy, rigid, secure, and well-yielding. Easy to grow, and easy to feed. These buds will swell and achieve a neon-green finish unlike any other flower, and will continue to be profound in the breeding programs of many.~600gm/m2 @ 75 Days

THAI FIRE OG (THC PLANTS LABS) Genetics: Thai Stick (Gypsy Nirvana) cross with Fire OG (OGRaskals Fire cut 4Gen Backcrossed)Extremely useful OG hybrid achieving excessive crystallization with a durable indoor / outdoor design. Notable mold and pest resistance. Fire OG was selected only after backcrossing achieved stability. Excellent strain for the grower with patience and adequate grow space.~550gm/m2 @ 70 Days


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2013)

Id love to hear how that sour d turns out if u decide to grow with it thats just about right about 89-92 that real desiel was going around man and shyt was the most potent weed ive ever toked hands down lolz nice selection there. Gassy lime smell really sticks out to me there tho!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

There was a Sour Diesel I smoked once that was the best ever. It's the closest thing to a holy grail for me, just a perfect lift. I've never thought I'd get that cut again, but would be cool to get something close to it. Shit, this stuff might even be better (fingers crossed). The peoples website says they have been growing since '73, so they should have some choice cuts.

Ok... decided on Sour D. Should I just run the one strain?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

Its all up to you on how many strains your run bro  Youv done just fine mixing them so far. Iv always run one strain at a time besides one on accident and it turned out juuuust fine buuuuut it still goes against what I believe.Actually the oops multi strain just happened to be sour d  yes you've seen the pics but Im gonna post them again.... if the site lets me.hold on.First edit: howdy six hundies In the meantime check out this sourd d run I did in soil with teas....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/374506-sour-diesel.html


Edit: pictures as promised. 


Sorry my net went down and I was fiddling with my journal.Here you can see the out of place bud in the very back right of this dwc scrog,,, the sour d I planted by mistake 








This is how she came out!  the aroma was something to behold.




*




​
*


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

Order placed. 3 sour d's. 3 chernobyl's. Picking up tomorrow.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2013)

sour d & chernobyl whould be my pick to jig.

i been smokeing on these buds,and they are very sweet,and verry strong,and very lifting
View attachment 2463848

woke up on x-mas day to a BROKE furnance(cracked heat exchanger)sucks ass big time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a cold christmas. We had a water heater blow up on Thankgiving morning a couple years back. It's a victory just to get things working again. Hope it went alright otherwise.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

genuity said:


> sour d & chernobyl whould be my pick to jig.
> 
> i been smokeing on these buds,and they are very sweet,and verry strong,and very lifting
> View attachment 2463847View attachment 2463848
> ...



That sweet cheeba is the only reason I "liked" that post btw 
Thats a shitty christmas. Shitty things happen in groups, now its time for some positive things to come your way


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2013)

you got that right,due to the heat not working like it should,the shower pipe froze.......did not bust.
now im about to have this new furnance sittin in my basement,as this instaler dude is telling me $105/hr
it can not be that hard,i mean all the sizes are right,so ima give it a go.


edit:now that i say that,he says he will do it for $80/hr........much better.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 2, 2013)

genuity said:


> you got that right,due to the heat not working like it should,the shower pipe froze.......did not bust.
> now im about to have this new furnance sittin in my basement,as this instaler dude is telling me $105/hr
> it can not be that hard,i mean all the sizes are right,so ima give it a go.
> 
> ...


105 an hour? for fucks sake! what a racket that is! stupid exspensive


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are a few pics of my trichs! The amber has pretty much doubled in the past couple days. Im only 3 days into my flush so want to take it at least the entire week. Tuesday will be 8 weeks to the day so kinda wanna make it there. Let me know what you guys think. I don't know if I can wait that long being that I have a bit of amber going on already.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There was a Sour Diesel I smoked once that was the best ever. It's the closest thing to a holy grail for me, just a perfect lift. I've never thought I'd get that cut again, but would be cool to get something close to it. Shit, this stuff might even be better (fingers crossed). The peoples website says they have been growing since '73, so they should have some choice cuts.
> 
> Ok... decided on Sour D. Should I just run the one strain?


I'd run the Sour D and the Chernobyl.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's a cold christmas. We had a water heater blow up on Thankgiving morning a couple years back. It's a victory just to get things working again. Hope it went alright otherwise.


I used to live far far north. Had my furnace blow when it was -45 celcius outside around Christmas. Good times. The guy fixing it had been working 36 hours straight, poor (rich) bastard.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There was a Sour Diesel I smoked once that was the best ever. It's the closest thing to a holy grail for me, just a perfect lift. I've never thought I'd get that cut again, but would be cool to get something close to it. Shit, this stuff might even be better (fingers crossed). The peoples website says they have been growing since '73, so they should have some choice cuts.
> 
> Ok... decided on Sour D. Should I just run the one strain?


Mamadude bro...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its all up to you on how many strains your run bro  Youv done just fine mixing them so far. Iv always run one strain at a time besides one on accident and it turned out juuuust fine buuuuut it still goes against what I believe.Actually the oops multi strain just happened to be sour d  yes you've seen the pics but Im gonna post them again.... if the site lets me.hold on.First edit: howdy six hundies In the meantime check out this sourd d run I did in soil with teas....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/374506-sour-diesel.html
> 
> 
> Edit: pictures as promised.
> ...


I remember that! 



jigfresh said:


> There was a Sour Diesel I smoked once that was the best ever. It's the closest thing to a holy grail for me, just a perfect lift. I've never thought I'd get that cut again, but would be cool to get something close to it. Shit, this stuff might even be better (fingers crossed). The peoples website says they have been growing since '73, so they should have some choice cuts.
> 
> Ok... decided on Sour D. Should I just run the one strain?


Yea ive been chaseing that OG deseil ever since man really was the real deal fosho.. And with the consensus id have also gone with the selection u gotta keep the flavours in rotation mang nice selection


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn took more cuts of my bb plants.

Well first thing first. I need to thin out my plants soon! As my plants are over crowding each other now bad.

need to take some pics soon, so you guys can see. Might just run the 600w today in my garage? Will have to see how cold it gets in there with a 600w to night. Last night it was 28F, high was 56F


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

i finally got my new digi cam. so heres a pic of my four girlies under the 600. i actually just set up my 1000 next to it today. banged up my thumb a bit too...


clockwise from top left: Blue widow, White rhino, grape ape x blackberry, Northern lights.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Damn took more cuts of my bb plants.
> 
> Well first thing first. I need to thin out my plants soon! As my plants are over crowding each other now bad.
> 
> need to take some pics soon, so you guys can see. Might just run the 600w today in my garage? Will have to see how cold it gets in there with a 600w to night. Last night it was 28F, high was 56F


WOW my problems exactly... see that little radiant heater i have in the pic with the water on top? ugh. cold sucks cuz it zaps yur humidity.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 2, 2013)

RR Mofo's lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think I've ever grown over 20% RH. It pulls through!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

duchieman said:


> RR Mofo's lol



Damn you just rick rolled the shit outta me! wtf bro! lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2013)

*New Page
*


whodatnation said:


> Damn you just rick rolled the shit outta me! wtf bro! lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

that damn song makes me think of family guy every time now... i laughed hard as hell when i clicked that tho dude. "never gonna run around and... desert you"


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

okay im hurtin from laughing... that eddy money commercial gets me every time. just had to come on right now. 

i need to go do something a bit more serious. like go make sure my damn timer is working. the other day it screwed up on me and i was lucky to catch it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2013)

me too, lol. not one, twice!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2013)

Well still can't get pics on, my big bud 10 days 12/12 now can see the change they still under 400mh and havnt been up for a son t bulb as reading they only give out half the lumens and is orange the light off it. Should I use the mh for full 12/12 cycle or buy a son or just reg 400 hps please help il get pics up on sat of a different comp il try could do with bulb before then if I need to change


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

Morning 600, today is pollenation day. Will be back with some pics at some point. Have a good un.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

If you use the MH for flowering you will probably get the best weed you have grown, but it is not likely to yield as much as the HPS. Depends what your goal is, personal smoke, or something you are turning over.....



budolskie said:


> Well still can't get pics on, my big bud 10 days 12/12 now can see the change they still under 400mh and havnt been up for a son t bulb as reading they only give out half the lumens and is orange the light off it. Should I use the mh for full 12/12 cycle or buy a son or just reg 400 hps please help il get pics up on sat of a different comp il try could do with bulb before then if I need to change


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2013)

DST said:


> If you use the MH for flowering you will probably get the best weed you have grown, but it is not likely to yield as much as the HPS. Depends what your goal is, personal smoke, or something you are turning over.....


More personal I'd say like but turn over a bit cover sum costs, I be happy with 6 dry off the 4 plants is that poss with the mh is it worth changing to son t or just racking a new dual spec 600 hps in and put the ballast up to 600


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

I would go for the 600, then you are going to smash the 6oz I think.....


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wanted to post a picture of my current 600 watt ebb and flow day 46-47


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

Loads of pics on the Blue Pit>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-post8468248.html#post8468248

Some of the main cab:











And some of these as well:
Frosty Reversed DOG






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

nice doggies D! 

pr0n fest today

View attachment 2464813View attachment 2464814View attachment 2464815View attachment 2464816View attachment 2464817View attachment 2464818


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 3, 2013)

what do you guys do, if anything, to enhance the taste and smell of the cured pot>?


i had a new guy try some of my stuff. he liked a couple (gave them 8s, and was ok with a couple (rated 7s. he's an indica guy and i'm not.  ). he did mention that one would probably be a 9 if it tasted better and had a bit better smell. he said that although each has a different high (which is why i have these 4 going at the moment), they all taste about the same and he would have liked them more with a better taste and smell. i 

i don't think it's a bad taste . it's smooth. but he's right, the tastes are bland. in a blind taste test, i think i could identify one of them out of the 4. i stop nutes 10 to 14 days before harvest (2 or 3 waterings with no nutes) and carefully dry and cure. i tasted a couple of his genetics and one was ok but one was really nice. the exhale was lovely. i realize a lot of that is genetics but i have what should be great tasting stuff. he spends a lot of time on teas and soil mixtures which i'm not going to do. i should probably ask for a few bags full of his soil mix. lol

i started out using all kinds of products and mixing soils etc., looking for the best all around exhale taste/smell/high. these days, i use fox farm ocean forest and advanced nutes sensi grow and bloom and big bud. i keep the buds in ball jars at 60 to 65% humidity so the buds are spongyer than i usually see. i may let them dry out a bit more to see if that affects the taste a bit.

as the years went on, and as i only grow for myself, and being very lazy, i basically stopped working on taste and was mostly concerned with the high. in the old days, before i broke down and got a carbon filter, i actively worked to breed for lower odor plants. i have the mechanical abilities of a chimp and didn't want to try to figure out how to vent and filter.

now that i'm legal, and can trade with other legal folks, i decided to try to enhance the taste and smell. other than a good dry and cure (it's so dry here, 5 days is the longest dry time i've gone. i want it to take 10 days or so.) what, if anything, do you guys do to work on the taste and smell? 

keeping in mind that i'm lazy, and medicated most of the day, i read for about 10 minutes and decided to get some bud candy. i bought some then i started reading, and it seems that this product will probably bring out some taste but it will all be the same and sweet. that's not what i was looking for. i wanted to bring out the natural tastes/smell of the genetic. i have some that smell great in flower so they should have a more robust smell when i open the ball jars as opposed to not getting a smell until the buds are cracked open. 

i'm kind of high...

[video=youtube;e3Ukd74TmeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3Ukd74TmeA[/video]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 3, 2013)

Lmfao Rick Rolled hahahaaa. Omg I haven't heard that since I worked in the office back in 09! Omg that was the office gag RRing mofos never got old lmfao ahhh good memories. Thanks for bringing those back.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 3, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> *New Page
> *[video]http://thekickback.com/rickroll/rickroll.php[/video]


not fun
not funny


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> not fun
> not funny







lol, didn't think people would click that? It says rick roll right on the web site part. And you can see I suck at that. My friend would send me a youtube page to watch, and when you watched it, it would lock your computer with that damn video! I would just have to restart my computer


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 3, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, didn't think people would click that? It says rick roll right on the web site part. And you can see I suck at that. My friend would send me a youtube page to watch, and when you watched it, it would lock your computer with that damn video! I would just have to restart my computer




i'm old. never heard of rick roll. 


when i started playing on line games, i fell for the control F4 gag several times.


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2013)

about to switch half my room over to DWC,i have not did a rez change in 4 weeks,just keep topping off with water/feed
she is 2 weeks in 12/12










the roots on this thing are insane,ill get pics soon of them.

looking hella good don & D


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

That link is a virus. 

As for taste and smell, I think a lot has to do with drying and curing. I would imagine keeping the buds a little moist would keep them from developing their full aroma. I know my stuff stinks of not goodness until it is fully dry, then the cure brings out the flavor over the next couple weeks.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Gen... that little gap in the net pot that lets light into the rez... that little opening will effect root growth. Seal that up a bit and the roots will be happier.

Glad to see you found the joys of DWC, just as I plan to move from dwc to soil lol. Imagine not even having to add water for 2 weeks.... big rez's are the shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

cheers gen, yours aint bad at all either! seeing you post about just topping up the res has me curious. so, i got my hydro nutes today and a massive net pot. is that good practise, topping up or should i drill a hole and have a drain tube/ water level indicator? seen them on the oxypot single pot systems but wasn't sure i'd need it?!

going to get to work on the bucket this weekend  well excited to try DWC / hydro for the first time. feel like i'm learning how to grow all over again


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That link is a virus.
> 
> As for taste and smell, I think a lot has to do with drying and curing. I would imagine keeping the buds a little moist would keep them from developing their full aroma. I know my stuff stinks of not goodness until it is fully dry, then the cure brings out the flavor over the next couple weeks.


i used to rush the dry because even after so many grows, i still want to know the yeild weight ASAP! lol i really work hard on the dry and cure. i already opened 3 smaller jars and will get them to a dryness that i usually feel in buds. the testing has begun!


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers gen, yours aint bad at all either! seeing you post about just topping up the res has me curious. so, i got my hydro nutes today and a massive net pot. is that good practise, topping up or should i drill a hole and have a drain tube/ water level indicator? seen them on the oxypot single pot systems but wasn't sure i'd need it?!
> 
> going to get to work on the bucket this weekend  well excited to try DWC / hydro for the first time. feel like i'm learning how to grow all over again


for me as long as the plant is eating the feed,and not just dranking(yep) water,then i see no need to make a rez change,now with that being said,it is better to be safe,than sorry,so id put a drain on if you can.






i feed this plant 
CNS17 grow & bloom
xtreme tea brew

i think the xtreme tea is what helps me not have to do rez change so much,this plant dranks a gal/day at 1200 ppm,she gos threw that in 6 days.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay think I'm going to put so of those plants in flower and clone them too, before they go in. Need to find my best mother plants and flower the rest, as I will be working again in a few months with 12-14hr days. Can;t wait to get a pay check! So I need to down scale soon! and get my old car going again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

is that a feed hose going directly in there? i was wondering about that. didn't want to have to support the plant top and try and pour gallons of water in at the same time lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is that a feed hose going directly in there? i was wondering about that. didn't want to have to support the plant top and try and pour gallons of water in at the same time lol.


na,thats the air tube,for the air ring.
this is how i feed,just slide the top over a lil bit.






the way that tube(funny word ALERT)is in them roots,is part of the reason i do no rez change.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 3, 2013)

i love these lyrics. they are so close to my thought regards my favorite plant




When I first met you, didn't realize
I can't forget you, for your surprise
you introduced me, to my mind
And left me wanting, you and your kind

I love you, Oh you know it

My life was empty, forever on a down
Until you took me, showed me around
My life is free now, my life is clear
I love you sweet leaf, though you can't hear

Come on now, try it out

Straight people don't know, what you're about
They put you down and shut you out
you gave to me a new belief
and soon the world will love you sweet leaf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

ah cool gen, I've got a 4mm hose and a stone to go in, i'll probably go in the lid though. looks like a big air hose your using, must be a big pump. my my what big eyes you have lmao


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well guys today I officially ordered me a 600 watt hps and new tent and well I guess basically a whole new setup for me. It's suppose to be here monday and I can't wait to get it set up and running. 

So I guess I'm new to this club. Should be fun coming from a 250 and 400.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys today I officially ordered me a 600 watt hps and new tent and well I guess basically a whole new setup for me. It's suppose to be here monday and I can't wait to get it set up and running.
> 
> So I guess I'm new to this club. Should be fun coming from a 250 and 400.


That's it, I'm taking you off my friends list now! J/k


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's it, I'm taking you off my friends list now! J/k


Hey now there is no reason to be jealous. Just that this xmas was really good to me and I decided to take my bonus and buy myself a new setup lol.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 3, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> not fun
> not funny


Nope just stupid.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been so busy lately, and then overwhelmed by how behind on the threads I am that I havent posted.
All is good here except that I flooded my garage just now.
I was running the faucet through filter into my res and walked away.....
I am not even high, but just absent minded.
man what a mess!!
So many cardboard boxes of stuff etc soaked


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have been so busy lately, and then overwhelmed by how behind on the threads I am that I havent posted.
> All is good here except that I flooded my garage just now.
> I was running the faucet through filter into my res and walked away.....
> I am not even high, but just absent minded.
> ...



EDIT

Oh look my 4200 post....typical that it is to talk about yet another accident I had!

I have all my fans in the garage blowing the floor right now, and used some towels to mop it up and wring into buckets....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> EDIT
> 
> Oh look my 4200 post....typical that it is to talk about yet another accident I had!
> 
> I have all my fans in the garage blowing the floor right now, and used some towels to mop it up and wring into buckets....


That shit sucks bro. I've had that happen to me. I seem to be better when I'm stoned lol. 

Hope all works out for ya. I'm excited to get my 600 up and running.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That shit sucks bro. I've had that happen to me. I seem to be better when I'm stoned lol.
> 
> Hope all works out for ya. I'm excited to get my 600 up and running.


Wife gets home is 25 min...hope to have it under control by then, or else a lecture about how terrible growing is.
She doesnt smoke and so it taking up the house is bad enough, but mistakes like this will make her tell me I need to not grow.


Congrats on the 600!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 3, 2013)

so medicine man is thriving and apparently wants to outgrow the smartpot! healthy bitch she is! Then the dogs are flourishing of course! pe pe le dank for 4 weeks of veg is next with kosher kush and kandy kush eta around oh late marchish im thinking.im thinking the roots are getting plenty of oxygen lmao! Just got tent #2 will now comence with dual 600 kooltubes 12/ 12 on and off making all 24hours of the day exciting for me!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so medicine man is thriving and apparently wants to outfrow the smartpot! healthy bitch she is! Then the dogs are flourishing of course! pe pe le dank for 4 weeks of veg is next with kosher kush and kandy kush eta around oh late marchish im thinking.View attachment 2465240View attachment 2465241View attachment 2465242View attachment 2465245View attachment 2465247im thinking the roots are getting plenty of oxygen lmao! Just got tent #2 will now comence with dual 600 kooltubes 12/ 12 on and off making all 24hours of the day exciting for me!


medicine man (AKA White Rhino) has a nice narcotic stone and really yields well. Mine was airy from the super hot greenhouse, but normally has decently dense buds.
They look great!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks bass she truly is an eye opening strain! As wide if not wider than she is tall! Between her smell and the dogs in the back i salavate for week 8-9.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so medicine man is thriving and apparently wants to outgrow the smartpot! healthy bitch she is! Then the dogs are flourishing of course! pe pe le dank for 4 weeks of veg is next with kosher kush and kandy kush eta around oh late marchish im thinking.View attachment 2465240View attachment 2465241View attachment 2465242View attachment 2465245View attachment 2465247im thinking the roots are getting plenty of oxygen lmao! Just got tent #2 will now comence with dual 600 kooltubes 12/ 12 on and off making all 24hours of the day exciting for me!




Looking goooood  

Dude I am soooo excited about my alternating cabs for the same reason!!!!!! 24 hours of dankness!!! So tight!


----------



## NW2AZ (Jan 3, 2013)

finally got a decent camera. i love 600s

happy new year 600 club


----------



## NW2AZ (Jan 3, 2013)

blue dream and some randoms ive been working on from 6-7weeks


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2013)

AZ has inspired me hope yall dont mind but these are all from under my 1k's


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn always love some nice flowers can't wait to be there. My outdoor was off the chain this year. But I do Love indoor so much more.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 3, 2013)

Haven't posted pics of the girls in a bit. Have one flushing waiting till maybe next Tuesday to enter 36 hour dark period and then off to dry from there right as it stands. Never done a harvest before but have one coming soon and 3 more right after that so I am trying as many ways as I can learn about and picking what I like best. So far with out flush I pass the white ash test and no snap crackle pop anymore (think I'm getting better at drying) but still taste like ASS so trying the flush thing. 

Then there is the Sativa that is also on day 57 of flower but has quite a way to go still. I'm thinking another 3-4 weeks. We'll see. Hope you guys enjoy. Bout to go medicate and eat some warm apple pie the amazing misses made for Daddy today. Wish they had some of these in there lol. First 2 is the WW 4 days into flush and the other is my mystery Sativa. View attachment 2465674View attachment 2465675


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know why they didn't all post the first time. Lets try this again! Maybe I should medicate after I post pics not before lol!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Wife gets home is 25 min...hope to have it under control by then, or else a lecture about how terrible growing is.
> She doesnt smoke and so it taking up the house is bad enough, but mistakes like this will make her tell me I need to not grow.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 600!!


Hope you got that shit cleaned up bro. I'm lucky enough that my girl digs the whole growing thing and is my 2nd in command. She's slowly learning lol. At least I don't have to hand water all my shit by myself anymore lol. 

Thanks bro I'm pumped to get this sucker up and running. I was hitting .55GPW with my 250 and 400's so I'm ready to see what I can take this 600 up to. Let the good times roll.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2013)

A family that grows together is one that stays together.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Wife gets home is 25 min...hope to have it under control by then, or else a lecture about how terrible growing is.
> She doesnt smoke and so it taking up the house is bad enough, but mistakes like this will make her tell me I need to not grow.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 600!!


Thats the boat I'm in with the old lady. That's why I'm still amazed I'm building my garage room.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> A family that grows together is one that stays together.


I'm hoping my 2 boys when they get older will follow in my footsteps. I love this hobby and I"m a firm believer in it's medical properties so I'm just hoping my boys will feel the same way about this plant.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hope you got that shit cleaned up bro. I'm lucky enough that my girl digs the whole growing thing and is my 2nd in command. She's slowly learning lol. At least I don't have to hand water all my shit by myself anymore lol.
> 
> Thanks bro I'm pumped to get this sucker up and running. I was hitting .55GPW with my 250 and 400's so I'm ready to see what I can take this 600 up to. Let the good times roll.





supchaka said:


> Thats the boat I'm in with the old lady. That's why I'm still amazed I'm building my garage room.


Well I got it cleaned up.
I have some ruined boxes, but no lecture.
Looks like Ill live to grow another day....for now.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Wife gets home is 25 min...hope to have it under control by then, or else a lecture about how terrible growing is.
> She doesnt smoke and so it taking up the house is bad enough, but mistakes like this will make her tell me I need to not grow.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 600!!


yep i'm glad my girl is ok with it too. She don't smoke and don't complain I do or complain I grow. Have a green house in the summer and a 5'x 3'x 7' box with my 600 in the garage that goes year round. My girl is great she will even help me if I ask.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Well I got it cleaned up.
> I have some ruined boxes, but no lecture.
> Looks like Ill live to grow another day....for now.


Need to find you a sexy ass red head with big tits that loves weed and loves to grow it like I did lol.

But nah for real I couldn't do it bass. I'd have to smoke like a zip a day to deal with it haha.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 3, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, didn't think people would click that? It says rick roll right on the web site part. And you can see I suck at that. My friend would send me a youtube page to watch, and when you watched it, it would lock your computer with that damn video! I would just have to restart my computer


alt+ctrl+dlt


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 3, 2013)

man so you guys had me crackin up last night and i didnt chek the timer right... my dumb ass had it set to 6 hours light. ugh. gotta laugh tho i geuss.

I picked up some purps and grape ape clones from the nasty D today, i was bummed i was gonna get a couple chemdawgs and they didnt root this time... you guys have that happen with your DOG or any other chems?

and omg what a ball busting porno page back there with them pics OHH LORDY!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2013)

Howdy-doody (he said "doody", heh, heh...)!!!
Back in town and catching up on all the pR0n and thought I'd better throw some stuff up to help out:

(Extrema)

Sha-klacka!




























































Sha-bloinks!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 4, 2013)

Well the 600 dual spec is now in been the 400mh first 10 days of flower can see all the pistils coming on tops should I expect any stretch changing bulbs, will be trying another comp with photos tomorow can well tell the colour difference in bulbs


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

Been missing yer calamity stories Bass  thanks for making my day!!!!!!



bassman999 said:


> I have been so busy lately, and then overwhelmed by how behind on the threads I am that I havent posted.
> All is good here except that I flooded my garage just now.
> I was running the faucet through filter into my res and walked away.....
> I am not even high, but just absent minded.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2013)

Thought this was pretty cool:
(go full screen mode in HD with headphones on)

[video=youtube_share;46VInEdKWxE]http://youtu.be/46VInEdKWxE[/video]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Wife gets home is 25 min...hope to have it under control by then, or else a lecture about how terrible growing is.
> She doesnt smoke and so it taking up the house is bad enough, but mistakes like this will make her tell me I need to not grow.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 600!!


That sucks bout the flooding. Also sucks your lady hates it. I thought I was the only one with that issue lol. My lady JUST figured out what I been doing and is about to leave if I don't stop. I promised this was my first and only run... I think I might have lied a bit, maybe stretched the truth to calm her down but lets get serious... How could I possibly stop now that I'm just getting it all??? I might be out of a wife sooner then later lol. Hopefully not tho. Best of luck, hope all went well for ya! HG


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Well the 600 dual spec is now in been the 400mh first 10 days of flower can see all the pistils coming on tops should I expect any stretch changing bulbs, will be trying another comp with photos tomorow can well tell the colour difference in bulbs


I don't think you'll see any stretch, you're adding more light after all, if anything it should cut down on any stretching already going on. I like the light the dual specs give off. I hate that pure orange of the HPS.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

Sucks here here about you river, bassman.

Well I put my smelly cherry in flower with; Bx1 Dog, pk x l x herijuana(freebie), k2 x c.j.

Well I had a melt down on my timer. Side plug got a little to hot? I knew I was pushing the timer to the max with a 600w and 1000w, but everything was fine for 6 months, till I bumped my 600w to 110% on my ballast. That was all it took to kill the timer in 3 weeks! Need to look for my other timer and run the ballast on different timers.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

Also replacing my old 600w bulb with new Interlux $35 today.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sucks here here about you river, bassman.
> 
> Well I put my smelly cherry in flower with; Bx1 Dog, pk x l x herijuana(freebie), k2 x c.j.
> 
> Well I had a melt down on my timer. Side plug got a little to hot? I knew I was pushing the timer to the max with a 600w and 1000w, but everything was fine for 6 months, till I bumped my 600w to 110% on my ballast. That was all it took to kill the timer in 3 weeks! Need to look for my other timer and run the ballast on different timers.



the timer melted from a 600 watt? i use the heavy duty ones and they're fine. i wouldn't try 1000 on one though. 

i think electricity is magic so i have a lot of love and fear of it. be careful. 

when i first got my 1000 watt, after a few days i accidently touched the plug plate. WOAH! too hot. after that, i only plugged it into the washer/dryer plugs.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 4, 2013)

well, i'm surprised but youse guys were right, i didn't lose one bit of plant material from my over "super cropping". i keep looking at the growth and smiling. those budlets are looking so perky standing up like that. it will definately be a different grow pattern than i'm used to.

should be fun.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> *the timer melted from a 600 watt*? i use the heavy duty ones and they're fine. i wouldn't try 1000 on one though.
> 
> i think electricity is magic so i have a lot of love and fear of it. be careful.
> 
> when i first got my 1000 watt, after a few days i accidently touched the plug plate. WOAH! too hot. after that, i only plugged it into the washer/dryer plugs.


 I have a timer that lets me, plug in 2 plugs .Which works great for my 2 600w, but not my 1000w and 600w. Fuck! Glad was just a timer(just a small burn mark on the plug). My house 20 amps x 120 volts = 2400 watts, but I use 1800 with 2 ballast and one fan on that breaker. Well short story is. Don't pull a JOE!!!! Check your timers for there max rate, and don't go, no where near it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [video=youtube;s0ikNY3712g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ikNY3712g[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

Also first week no smoking!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I have a timer that lets me, plug in 2 plugs .Which works great for my 2 600w, but not my 1000w and 600w. Fuck! Glad was just a timer(just a small burn mark on the plug). My house 20 amps x 120 volts = 2400 watts, but I use 1800 with 2 ballast and one fan on that breaker. Well long story is. Don't pull a JOE!!!! Check your timers for there max rate, and don't go, no where near it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [video=youtube;s0ikNY3712g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ikNY3712g[/video]


Was it a grounded analog timer? They're the only kind I use for lights.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Was it a grounded analog timer? They're the only kind I use for lights.


 yes it is. can't find my wire for the camera to up load pics! fucken kids


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 4, 2013)

oh no dont let your timer take our your house!!! my buddy just burned his grow trailer with 8 600s in it to the ground by unplugging 3 digi ballasts at once. he said it took about 5 min to burnt o the ground totally (insulated and such) fire sucks man, glad youre ok.


im going through with my round flowering right now in soil.......then im switching to a 3x3 table ebb and flow. same system at work just mine is smaller. same nutes as work (super natural) 7 part system. soak, gro, bloom, ultimate thrive, bud blast, super boost, superlicious, leach etc. 


my reasoning.... in an effort to maximize my production in a limited space ive been eyeing my work grow vs my home grow like a hawk and ive concluded on average id be increasing my yield by 100-150% our average at work and that is the total average not strain specific is around .6 grams per watt at home i get around .35 give or take. my bud is way better tasting and all that being soil but i need to make some weight happen. lol. so here is go. got a 24 gal tote (heavy duty) 3x3 pump timers air pump air stone etc. 

got 6 exodus cheese clones that just rooted in 1.5" cubes. heres my new method :

1.5" get transplanted into 4"

4'' go into 6'' then thats it. keep my schedule the same as the recommended. starting at 400 ppm moving up to 800-900 in flowering. know the whole schpiel by heart lol (trained monkey at work)


pretty excited to see the difference in yield. 6 plants on a 3x3 scrogged


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 4, 2013)

since i ordered timewreck and i believe in tga being meant for soil to achieve the best product il be giving out clones to the best soil grower in town i know and hopefully we can enjoy this miraculous plant in soil together at his place. i am running timewreck in hydro with my exodus cheese as sson as i get a female. im very excited about this but a full tent of exodus on a 3x3 is going to be a monster yield. anyone with exodus experience knows how dense and frosty these buds grow. exodus cheese is a no brainer folks.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

You are going to love that timewreck bro. My timewreck was dense and frosty as fuck. I did a ScRog on mine and I ended up with little over 6 zips.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Also first week no smoking!


likewise! stay strong.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 4, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> what do you guys do, if anything, to enhance the taste and smell of the cured pot>?
> 
> 
> i had a new guy try some of my stuff. he liked a couple (gave them 8s, and was ok with a couple (rated 7s. he's an indica guy and i'm not.  ). he did mention that one would probably be a 9 if it tasted better and had a bit better smell. he said that although each has a different high (which is why i have these 4 going at the moment), they all taste about the same and he would have liked them more with a better taste and smell. i
> ...


What genetics you running? That has more to do with the flavor than anything assuming you're feeding fairly well. A lot of people use too much phosphorus and it can have a heavy influence on the taste.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That link is a virus.
> 
> As for taste and smell, I think a lot has to do with drying and curing. I would imagine keeping the buds a little moist would keep them from developing their full aroma. I know my stuff stinks of not goodness until it is fully dry, then the cure brings out the flavor over the next couple weeks.


This too, I just assumed it was being done right. Dry over about 5-7 days around 40-50% rh and 70 degrees or so. Toss in jars before stem snap but not too moist. Watch closely for sweating. If it's not sweating, just pop the lid a few times in the next few days and then leave in a nice dark/cool space to allow curing to continue.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 4, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> This too, I just assumed it was being done right. Dry over about 5-7 days around 40-50% rh and 70 degrees or so. Toss in jars before stem snap but not too moist. Watch closely for sweating. If it's not sweating, just pop the lid a few times in the next few days and then leave in a nice dark/cool space to allow curing to continue.


I ran some samples of Mendocino avalanche and humic acid. Im pretty certain it needs a flush which I didn't give it much of, and unfortunately my last 2 plants taste like shit. The fact that you can't determine the taste of 3/4 of your plants leads me to believe you're tasting something left over in the soil which in turn changed the flavor of all. Mine have a good high but the taste is garbage. I did a proper dry and cure as well. I ended up hashing those plants in hopes the trichomes don't taste like shit too!


----------



## errb (Jan 4, 2013)

hi all! hope everyone is doing great in the new year. been really busy with life haha as i'm sure we all are. just can't seem to find the time to get on the net much lately. just wanted to say hey cause I was thinking about you all! much love

Errb.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Doobie be sure to enter something along those lines into the new year comp... Everyone seems to have forgotten about it 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/602194-600-club-festive-pic-competition.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2013)

Just waiting until the last minute as she's only now starting to get crusty.
I don't have a chance when it comes to frostiness on this one, but will have my entry in on time.


*edit: I was going to post them over in the competition thread for more filler, but didn't want to pollute the data-stream with non-entry images again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2013)

Just waiting until the last minute as she's only now starting to get crusty.
I don't have a chance when it comes to frostiness on this one, but will have my entry in on time.


*edit: I was going to post them over in the competition thread for more filler, but didn't want to pollute the data-stream with non-entry images again.

**edit #2 (he said "#2", heh, heh...): going to put in my mH bulb for the final two day before the competition ends to help squeeze out a little extra goo from her.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just waiting until the last minute as she's only now starting to get crusty.
> I don't have a chance when it comes to frostiness on this one, but will have my entry in on time.
> 
> 
> ...



I like the sounds of that  bust out a uvb if ya got one! I have one for reptiles I got from the pet store


----------



## duchieman (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't forget the comp, I'm just a little soon for frosty buds myself. 

Hey you guys. Glad to see things as usual here. Missing this place lately. Had my orientation at school today. They gave me a student card and a bus pass so I guess it's official. lol. I scored in the laptop program too. Usually second year students get the new Macs and the first year get their hand me down, but...they didn't have enough used ones so this boy got a brand spanking new Mac Pro w/Retina display to use for my first year. My wife seems to think I could fall in shit right now and come out smelling good. Anyway, first real day is Monday and I'm stoked. 

MJ related, not much new to report. Reveg's are getting big and bushy and I think I'll be putting them into flower in the next week or so. Seedlings are, well, seedlings. Whatta ya want, kiddy pron? 

Ok...Weekend is here, Fire up the bong and groove!

[video=youtube;VhRAcgi6ZoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhRAcgi6ZoY[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 4, 2013)

i hate feeding day. being lazy and all



 View attachment 2467025

but the results....ahh, the results.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

I should feel bad I guess, iv been posting daily kiddie pr0n updates for the past 11 soon to be 12 days 
anything grown this past year is fine in my book for the contest.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 4, 2013)

duchieman said:


> I didn't forget the comp, I'm just a little soon for frosty buds myself.
> 
> Hey you guys. Glad to see things as usual here. Missing this place lately. Had my orientation at school today. They gave me a student card and a bus pass so I guess it's official. lol. I scored in the laptop program too. Usually second year students get the new Macs and the first year get their hand me down, but...they didn't have enough used ones so this boy got a brand spanking new Mac Pro w/Retina display to use for my first year. My wife seems to think I could fall in shit right now and come out smelling good. Anyway, first real day is Monday and I'm stoked.
> 
> ...


..........................


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I should feel bad I guess, iv been posting daily kiddie pr0n updates for the past 11 soon to be 12 days
> anything grown this past year is fine in my book for the contest.


Wish I could post, damn!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't wait until I can start posting pics of my 600. Wish it was here already!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Kiddie pr0n 

Day 12

They got their tea today  I diluted the leftover and applied it as a foliar feed.












Topped two of em'. 








Blue Pits looking like real plants again!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Wish I could post, damn!



Why can't you? Im sure you have something in the vault from 2012


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Kiddie pr0n
> 
> Day 12
> 
> ...


Hey you take cuttlings just like I do! Do you use any rooting hormones before placing into the soil?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Those are from seed  day 12, except for the blue pits... 

Iv always used rapid rooters for clones.


edit: I do use rooting hormone,, I soak the RR in it along with a dip of the stem.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's what I use. Rapid rooters and 2 clear shoe boxes with a heat mat under it. Mist them daily and have a 42watt cfl on top. Get roots in 5-7 days. 

Oh an sorry I thought that those were clones. Forgive me I've been smoking on my super skunk lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's what I use. Rapid rooters and 2 clear shoe boxes with a heat mat under it. Mist them daily and have a 42watt cfl on top. Get roots in 5-7 days.
> 
> Oh an sorry I thought that those were clones. Forgive me I've been smoking on my super skunk lol.


Its all good my stoner friend


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2013)

I Just took down some Critical holy shit been a long time since I have had this kinda weight off 1 plant in a 3 gal pot.
I'll end up with 4 plus OZ.

I got 2 vortexs gettin ready to come down. they will be about the same in yield but was in a 6 gallon pot

This critical smells like bubble Gum! And it fukin weighty!

[h=1]Advanced Seeds - Critical[/h] Critical Mass x Brazilian x South Indian is a big and branched plant with a large bud production.

It adapts to all types of substrates and forms of cultivation. A maximum of 10 days of growth is advised for indoors to avoid a too big final size. Fast and rich outdoors harvest, it produces abundant branches and infinity of buds.

The use of guides is essential in some cases so that the branches do not bend under its own weight at the end of flowering.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I Just took down some Critical holy shit been a long time since I have had this kinda weight off 1 plant in a 3 gal pot.
> I'll end up with 4 plus OZ.
> 
> I got 2 vortexs gettin ready to come down. they will be about the same in yield but was in a 6 gallon pot
> ...




Congrats on the harvest!
Gotta love big buds!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Congrats on the harvest!
> Gotta love big buds!


Beautiful!!! Wanna share? LOL

Oh and FYI your safety pin in your handle is missing


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

lol that thing is long gone by now  I need to grow some more!
The safety pins is out cuz I had to put out dat hot fia  naa lol IDK what happened to it.?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh I'm sure it's gone but doesn't mean you don't have others. Don't lie lol. 

Oh and don't mind me I just notice shit like that. I guess it's me just thinking outside the box again haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh I'm sure it's gone but doesn't mean you don't have others. Don't lie lol.
> 
> Oh and don't mind me I just notice shit like that. I guess it's me just thinking outside the box again haha.


Its a good trait to have... Being observant and all.

Edit: and I wish I was lying. I havent smoked ANY bud in over a month now!!!! hash is a different story


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm extremely observant. It has kept me safe for many years. I'm always watching my surroundings and see what others might not see. It's like a game


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm extremely observant. It has kept me safe for many years. I'm always watching my surroundings and see what others might not see. It's like a game



Same here bro  Im gonna go blaze and bump this shit while I observe my lil plants lol


[video=youtube;YqBRPFkQHcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqBRPFkQHcc[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Same here bro  Im gonna go blaze and bump this shit while I observe my lil plants lol
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;YqBRPFkQHcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqBRPFkQHcc[/video]


Have fun bro. Blaze one for me . 

Might as well go look at my babies to. I trained the shit out of a vintage 2006 today suppose I'll go see how she took to it


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

Morning 600, not much to report over here except that it's January....load of bawsacks January is, lol. Looks like the decorations will need to come down...boo. Only 354 days to Xmas, give or take.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

When I was little I'd get after Christmas depression. Not for real... But kinda.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Congrats on the harvest!
> Gotta love big buds!


Always wondered how that turned out. Crazy! Was the bud dense, fluffy how was the smoke?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What genetics you running? That has more to do with the flavor than anything assuming you're feeding fairly well. A lot of people use too much phosphorus and it can have a heavy influence on the taste.


right now it's cinderella 88, a malawi cross, a BOG cross and a bubble gum cross. i realize the genetic component of taste etc, but i'm thinking there is something i'm missing. it's dry here so everything is ready for the ball jars in 5 days. i think that has an affect as opposed to drying for 10 days or more. i never thought of phosphorus and will look into it. these are very aromatic while in the ground. too bad they don't stay that way eh?  

i have some of the genetics that tasted so good and will see how it tastes after i grow it out. he's growing some of mine too, so i'm looking forward to seeing if he can bring out some taste and a bigger odor. 






i may even get one of the local guys to sell/trade me some of the super soil they whip up. i've also asked if any of them (that i trust as growers), could bottle up some teas that are ready for use. i think these would be big sellers at the local pot market held every saturday. i know the genetics i'm growing and i'm in a tinkering mood and will see what, if anything, i can do.

i carefully dry and cure and have spent a lot of time brushing up on things that i've forgotten over the years.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

wish I can post pics of my 3 oz of GCS off each plant


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

also got my nutes yesterday. I was talking to the owner of bpn and he said it will be in stores by next year, and prices will go up because of retail? But said I would still get the same price because I'm a Loyola customer


----------



## duchieman (Jan 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> wish I can post pics of my 3 oz of GCS off each plant


Set up a membership at another site, upload them there, then copy/paste straight onto here.


----------



## C Cat (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Revmkhxu7dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Revmkhxu7dk[/video]Auto Ak day 65 cut her down a little early all the trichs are cloudy I just needed space,Drying now.

~C That Cat?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

duchieman said:


> Set up a membership at another site, upload them there, then copy/paste straight onto here.


 not that. I just can't find my camera wire to go to the cumputer, plus I need to put a frosty pic in the 600 contest


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

lol cum-puter


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

If everything goes right I should start my class A school in 3 weeks. Shit going to have to rethink my whole grow, and really get my plant count down to 24 plants  going to have to show the wife how to run it soon


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> . Shit going to have to rethink my whole grow, and really get my plant count down to 24 plants  going to have to show the wife how to run it soon



yikes!

i mean good luck with that.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Same here bro  Im gonna go blaze and bump this shit while I observe my lil plants lol


pffffffffffffffft. the brothers used to make some sweet music

[video=youtube;buP4ZjXjOgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buP4ZjXjOgA[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> yikes!
> 
> i mean good luck with that.


lol, worst job to have as a mmj and grower  All good though. Can't wait to travel and make $$ and met the 600w crew in Ca. If I don't start working soon, I'll really go in the shit hole, and the grows will have to stop for who knows?.

Some one said on here, that ''growing is more addictive then smoking'' You ain't lying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 5, 2013)

Ooooh! Vids.

1995 Y'all

[video=youtube;w0N4twV28Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0N4twV28Mw[/video]

Glad your supercropping is working out fatboy!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;c8lJXhJLNR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2013)

1993

[youtube]qLmA935MRgc[/youtube]


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2013)

5 exodus cheese transplanted into 4" rockwool and 1 mendo purps......


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2013)

southern style
[video=youtube_share;WyPSxS0OIyQ]http://youtu.be/WyPSxS0OIyQ[/video]


cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, worst job to have as a mmj and grower  All good though. Can't wait to travel and make $$ and met the 600w crew in Ca. If I don't start working soon, I'll really go in the shit hole, and the grows will have to stop for who knows?.
> 
> Some one said on here, that ''growing is more addictive then smoking'' You ain't lying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i love that i dont have to go to work etc and leave the plants. i would be sitting at work wondering if everything was safe (and also wishing i was home playing WoW or civilization  ). i didn't care if someone ripped me off, i was just worried that the pinhead would be seen and the cops would get involved. 


i've had a grow going for most of 18 years. it limits some social interactions, vacations etc., but overall , so worth it. in spades actually.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 1993
> 
> [youtube]qLmA935MRgc[/youtube]


that's fun. nice and upbeat.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> southern style
> [video=youtube_share;WyPSxS0OIyQ]http://youtu.be/WyPSxS0OIyQ[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


i've heard of him but never listened. i like it. i'll youtube him.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2013)

Yo fatboy... I like vacations thats why I run the system I do. Large rez, 30 gallons for 10 (or less) plants. Plants handle themselves for 2 weeks alone. I've spent 15 days without a soul even opening the door to the closet. One of the reasons I don't think I could ever go totally soil.

Here's some shots of my 10 week Dog kush:

View attachment 2467707View attachment 2467706View attachment 2467708


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

duchieman said:


> Ooooh! Vids.
> 
> 1995 Y'all
> 
> ...



another nice one.

my neighbors must think i'm nuts. i go from sweet jazz to head banging music too old rock to classical then hip hop and island music, over the course of an hour. lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yo fatboy... I like vacations thats why I run the system I do. Large rez, 30 gallons for 10 (or less) plants. Plants handle themselves for 2 weeks alone. I've spent 15 days without a soul even opening the door to the closet. One of the reasons I don't think I could ever go totally soil.
> 
> Here's some shots of my 10 week Dog kush:
> 
> View attachment 2467707View attachment 2467706View attachment 2467708


very nice. those puppies are done or days from it. all nice and dark, pistols receding, the leaves saying fuk it, i'm done...

have fun, it looks stony.

i went into the hospital for 5 days. i was in veg so i turned on a 100 watt bulb , watered heavily and went in. when i got back, they looked fine. i turned on teh 1000 watt and went to work. they were dead when i got home. the only thing i could find was "light shock". might be bullshit but whatever it was, it was deadly. 

i've had a few disasters over the years, but nothing that took away my desire to grow my own.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2013)

She's getting cut down today. Leaves have done their duty. Hope your day is good as well.


----------



## zone5bmi (Jan 5, 2013)

My wife asked me when will we have time to go on vacation. Im like fu#$% I have to get someone involved and hope in 4 days when I come back I wont have to start over from scratch. Every month it seems my op is getting bigger ehhhhhh... Im so @#[email protected]# for a vacation this year my wife is gonna kill me. I need to learn hydro methods or drip systems. Jig you seem pretty keen on hyro grows. any suggestions to start for a total newb with everything to do with hydro except build the system. I think I can handle building stuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2013)

DWC is simple. Bucket. Net Pot. Airpump. Water and nutrients. Nothing special really. I've always used Dutch Master nutes and have been happy. Only tips really is make sure to keep water below 72 F, and keep an eye on pH. But saying that I don't check my pH... got a feel for it the first couple years and just wing it now. Also, you gotta make sure light stays out the rez/ root zone. You can start small with a coffee can and one plant. Try it out.

You don't need a ph pen, a tds meter, or an ro filter. People think hydro is expensive... but only if you make it. All you need is something that holds water and either an airpump or a water pump.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

zone5bmi said:


> My wife asked me when will we have time to go on vacation. Im like fu#$% I have to get someone involved and hope in 4 days when I come back I wont have to start over from scratch. Every month it seems my op is getting bigger ehhhhhh... Im so @#[email protected]# for a vacation this year my wife is gonna kill me. I need to learn hydro methods or drip systems. Jig you seem pretty keen on hyro grows. any suggestions to start for a total newb with everything to do with hydro except build the system. I think I can handle building stuff.


damned things ALWAYS get bigger. 

i went from one closet to 3. the gf was thrilled! 

good luck. i stick to soil. less chance of me screwing it up too bad.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2013)

a little harvest music
[video=youtube_share;smFcaCD8U_4]http://youtu.be/smFcaCD8U_4[/video]


cof


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 5, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> a little harvest music
> 
> 
> cof


nice!

you old fart, i just started listening to this

[video=youtube;nBHrx_ke1nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBHrx_ke1nA[/video]

so much good music. i hope the guy who invented you tube gets laid often.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2013)

fatboy

good album

here's another one
[video=youtube_share;4LGgNBSpdQE]http://youtu.be/4LGgNBSpdQE[/video]

this is from their Stompin Room Only cd-all live performances and my favorite cd.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> fatboy
> 
> good album
> 
> ...


very very cool cof, i got my groove on now lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2013)

COF tell me you liste to the devil makes three is thats your flavor, little new age but still got the feel


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2013)

here ya go [video=youtube_share;3qJ9TfjLyBE]http://youtu.be/3qJ9TfjLyBE[/video]


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 5, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> right now it's cinderella 88, a malawi cross, a BOG cross and a bubble gum cross. i realize the genetic component of taste etc, but i'm thinking there is something i'm missing. it's dry here so everything is ready for the ball jars in 5 days. i think that has an affect as opposed to drying for 10 days or more. i never thought of phosphorus and will look into it. these are very aromatic while in the ground. too bad they don't stay that way eh?
> 
> i have some of the genetics that tasted so good and will see how it tastes after i grow it out. he's growing some of mine too, so i'm looking forward to seeing if he can bring out some taste and a bigger odor.
> 
> ...


Yeah, phosphorus is the most easily stored nutrient, by far and away, by plants. It's overlooked a lot by many as they believe more = higher yield and the effects of overdoing it really are subtle (and can be confused for deficiency).


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> DWC is simple. Bucket. Net Pot. Airpump. Water and nutrients. Nothing special really. I've always used Dutch Master nutes and have been happy. Only tips really is make sure to keep water below 72 F, and keep an eye on pH. But saying that I don't check my pH... got a feel for it the first couple years and just wing it now. Also, you gotta make sure light stays out the rez/ root zone. You can start small with a coffee can and one plant. Try it out.
> 
> You don't need a ph pen, a tds meter, or an ro filter. People think hydro is expensive... but only if you make it. All you need is something that holds water and either an airpump or a water pump.


So true, although those ph/tds meters can really be a huge help, especially in determining what your girls are eating.

I'm thinking about making a change too as I'm getting tired of watering every day.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> here ya go [video=youtube_share;3qJ9TfjLyBE]http://youtu.be/3qJ9TfjLyBE[/video]


first time I heard them...thank you, they're pretty good. I like live music that cooks.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2013)

hell yea man im going to see trampled by turtles in denver next week they are also pretty spic and span if you know what i mean. I might be young but i know where the good music lies


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 5, 2013)

Some Jazz for a rainy day...
(Victor Wooten & Steve Bailey playing their song "A Chick From Corea")

[video=youtube_share;cKXn-1v75Gg]http://youtu.be/cKXn-1v75Gg[/video]

Not quite ready for the *competition*, but getting there:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 5, 2013)

*Click me, and then click the little "speaker" icon to listen to my words of wisdom, for lo, not since times long ago when wisdoms were gleaned from the great and powerful Oracle at Delphi who came before me, have there ever been words uttered that have rang more true than these I say unto thee here and now! 
And let them be repeated in all the languages of the world so that The Truth shall set Mankind free!!!*​


----------



## duchieman (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes it does!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2013)

Anything entitled Trampled by Turtles must be worth investigating!


cannabiscult said:


> hell yea man im going to see trampled by turtles in denver next week they are also pretty spic and span if you know what i mean. I might be young but i know where the good music lies


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2013)

theyre from minnesota and a few of the guys were accomplished metal and death metal artists before moving to bluegrass. kinda perfect if you think about it.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Xjdkc14-zwQ]http://youtu.be/Xjdkc14-zwQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2013)

More pics tomoz....






[youtube]kZTBDnj0Cgc[/youtube]

nighty night.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2013)

looks yummy dst nice work


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## dababydroman (Jan 5, 2013)

merry christmas and happy new year to the 6 ! no ocrapalypse, no zombies. well one zombie, he's in my mirror! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
cheers, crown royal black on the rocks. oh yea im like 5 days late but ay.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 5, 2013)

[youtube]u2CAxsT1tf8[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 5, 2013)

My name is Zeldar, Im from planet Zeldar, my leader is Zeldar, and we shop at walmart. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is it monday yet? I want my 600!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Pit Cola's>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>















































Livers:






Rooted DOG clone potted up.






Male OG Kush (kush2)





















Sleeping Cab downstairs. Dogs on the right going through their initial flower stretch.











Peace and happy Sunday, DST


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Romulan Pron:View attachment 2468599View attachment 2468600View attachment 2468602View attachment 2468603


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2013)

pR0n:


















I guess I need to add a screen to the intake side of the ducting for the light hood...








This is what happens when a plastic shopping bag gets sucked up into your 600w HPS lights system:








Rasta Foilian, mon:


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 6, 2013)

crazy! ^^


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea man crazy sketchy got away with one there thats fosho can never be too carefull.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, going to raid the wife's pantyhose supply for an old pair and stretch some over the end of the hose.
Will be the one and only time that happens.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just seen the 6hundy competition thread case yall miss it heres my entry for the comp
View attachment 2468656


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 6, 2013)

Well bad news with my Dog and Blue pit seeds I got from a friend. Only did 5 seeds; 3 Dog, and 2 Blue pits. Only one pit popped this time??????? I did see that the seeds where lime green with the Dogs and and the pit I can't remember? well sucks for me, and I'm sure it was for the best, but sucks I didn't get any fem Dogs going this run . I will get pics of the seeds when I can.

Blue pit is a winner in my books so far. In veg is reeks like the Bx1 dog, but has a more fragrant smell.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 6, 2013)

i hate going to the hydro store but i went. i asked for and watched her pull out some 1/2 gallon grow bags. i'd prefer 1/2 gallon smart pots but they don't make them. 

anyway, i get home, no bags. i find the receipt. she didn't bother to ring them up. 

i go to amazon and order some. i noticed that it said something like $4.95 for delivery from the hydro store so OK, no biggie. i get to the screen and hit buy, just as i notice a $14.00 delivery charge. ARGHHH!. i cancelled the order. what a rip off.

i had ordered some sticky traps a few days ago and instead of 2 packs of 5, they sent me 2 traps. i complained and got a note back from some dude saying, they were sorry that i was given the wrong order twice and they were suspending the store until they looked into it and refuding my money. and they wanted me to send the "defective" product back. WHAT?

totally wrong. how the hell can they read my simple complaint and make it something it's not? anyway, i write back and explain that it wasn't the 2nd time it was the first, don't suspend them, it was an honest mistake. now i have another thing from amazon saying sorry we couldn't help you please explain what the problem is.

i'm so annoyed I LOST MY BUZZZ!  

anyway, i still don't have grow bags. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

Follow Jig's lead and just make your own, Fatboy. You can make them pretty colors, too...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2013)

New years sale had felt at $2.99 a yard at Joanns. That's a lot of 1/2 gallon pots!

Was thinking this morning, maybe I'll make speciallized bags and sell them. Would give me a chance to play around with the sewing machine more. lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2013)

Garden Helper found a golf ball and won't let it go.



rrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting British documentary about our beloved plant
[video=youtube_share;PSKJrgGqx_E]http://youtu.be/PSKJrgGqx_E[/video]


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> New years sale had felt at $2.99 a yard at Joanns. That's a lot of 1/2 gallon pots!
> 
> Was thinking this morning, maybe I'll make speciallized bags and sell them. Would give me a chance to play around with the sewing machine more. lol


I'll buy a custom one from you if your willing to put in the work..... I want a black and gold one with a big fleur de lis on it. (new orleans saints symbol incase you live in a cave  lol ) with Who Dat Nation at the bottom of the fleur de lis. Okok Gold pot black letters white outlining. Just let me know how much you need for it  
Edit: Im thinking a 15 gallon should do  


Hemlock said:


> Garden Helper found a golf ball and won't let it go.
> 
> View attachment 2468955
> 
> ...


He is adorable! puts a smile on my face 



curious old fart said:


> Interesting British documentary about our beloved plant
> [video=youtube_share;PSKJrgGqx_E]http://youtu.be/PSKJrgGqx_E[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


I caught that one a while back, a must see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol, thats a hell of a request whodat. i remember when billcollector was making his own pots of assorted sizes. i remember he found the formula to figure out how many gallons each size would equal.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, going to raid the wife's pantyhose supply for an old pair and stretch some over the end of the hose.
> Will be the one and only time that happens.


done that a few times, but the tent air not the light one...yet....


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Need to find you a sexy ass red head with big tits that loves weed and loves to grow it like I did lol.
> 
> But nah for real I couldn't do it bass. I'd have to smoke like a zip a day to deal with it haha.



LOL bro let me say I burn thru a zip to two a week dealing with the BS the old lady gives me!!! Bout ready to trade her in for one of those redheads I just heard about...


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Interesting British documentary about our beloved plant
> [video=youtube_share;PSKJrgGqx_E]http://youtu.be/PSKJrgGqx_E[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


I watched this video when I was deciding if I should grow or not and it helped make my decision lol. Good vid, take the time to watch it!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

Iv posted this one before, but its amazing. 

[video=youtube;iksA-DD3990]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iksA-DD3990[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I watched this video when I was deciding if I should grow or not and it helped make my decision lol. Good vid, take the time to watch it!


it all starts with a seed.....


cof


----------



## duchieman (Jan 6, 2013)

Custom BC Genius Pots. Had a dozen or so of these made over two years now I think. Just over 5 gallons each and I've used them a few times now. This is one of the newer(less used) ones. 




I've grown some nice plants in them. With more vegging, they could've been much bigger. 




Had to supercrop this one fatboy. It's the pick I was looking for the other day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, thats a hell of a request whodat. i remember when billcollector was making his own pots of assorted sizes. i remember he found the formula to figure out how many gallons each size would equal.


1 us gallon = 231 cubic inches

A container 12" inches in diameter by 12" inches tall.
12 x pi = 37.68 the main piece (im no seamstermiester) will need to be 37.68" x 12" with a little left over for seaming. 
I make the dimensions into a square to understand it better... Im no mathematicianmiester either. 
37.68 / 4 = thats 9.42" x 9.42" x 12" = 1,064.83 cubic inches / 231 (one us gallon) = 4.609 gallon container.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

mmmmmm pie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2013)

Mmmm... hair pi...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2013)

Blech... hairy Mangnum, P.I. ...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

ugh... just took some pics. cant find the F'n usb cord. freakin hair pi... always causing a ruckus with that rebellious hair do.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Blech... hairy Mangnum, P.I. ...


looks like me after a good shave/wax LOL


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

whats up with that phone!!? it looks like they went and cut the cord off of someones house phone and said: "just pretend its a cell phone tom"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn!
If you're that hirsute, we might have to change your username to "smellzlikeskunkapeyum"!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> If you're that hirsute, we might have to change your username to "smellzlikeskunkapeyum"!


and go figure bro.. the strain im trying to work on and wanted to show off BLACK APE. blackberry x grape ape.

EDIT: i just hit my bubbler and thought about it too. i was about to brag about the stench of the one pheno of it too. wowza u hit the bullet on the eye there!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

im somewhere between these shades here in case the ladies are gettin a bit curious...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2013)

It's quiet in here...


... TOO quiet...

.................................................. .......

[video=youtube_share;LQGGQ-FCe_w]http://youtu.be/LQGGQ-FCe_w[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

Indeed it is........

Baby pr0n... it even feels bad typing it.

Day 14 milestone. The 4 yins at the top right are 3Ds back from the dead.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

I know dude. I had to say seedling pr0n on your thread. Just couldn't do it.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;V6dUAaftfzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6dUAaftfzw[/video]


----------



## kev.au (Jan 6, 2013)

Some more Great White Shark from green house seeds.
Day 40ish, 7 plants total.






















Veg tent 13+ gws.


----------



## DaleRoberts (Jan 7, 2013)

How tall are those plants when they finish in flower? Looks like under 2ft right?

i use my 600 in a cool tube and keep my ladies short... and get about 2 zips per. Usually I pull 8 per run. At least


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

monday pr0n

View attachment 2470068View attachment 2470069View attachment 2470070View attachment 2470071


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> monday pr0n
> 
> View attachment 2470068View attachment 2470069View attachment 2470070View attachment 2470071


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

Cool, now wake up and realise it!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay out of the 4 plants in flower looks like I have a male Sour Cherry, and one female freebie seed PK x Lemon Cheese X Herijuana.

Bx1 Dog and K2 x C.J I can't tell yet?


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

Well if they are slow in showing, they are often females lad....or very special males.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

Such a sad day....My 600 isn't going to make it here until tomorrow. My tent and everything else will be here but not my 600


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Well if they are slow in showing, they are often females lad....or very special males.


this has been my experience too.

also, i've found that often, the biggest most beautiful seedlings are males. bastards!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Such a sad day....My 600 isn't going to make it here until tomorrow. My tent and everything else will be here but not my 600


anticipation


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> anticipation


It's the anticipation that is killing me lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

It's just going to be even better when it does arrive!


giggles26 said:


> Such a sad day....My 600 isn't going to make it here until tomorrow. My tent and everything else will be here but not my 600


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

I got 2 psychosis its fairymail today  well happy.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I got 2 psychosis its fairymail today  well happy.


1 tablespoon per litre of that stuff mate should arrive tomorrow glad to hear u got the psycho back I got mine back 12 weeks ago chopped n smoked nearly


----------



## kev.au (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I got 2 psychosis its fairymail today  well happy.


lol yeah my "mail" showed up today too.  decisions decisions...


DoobieBrother said:


> It's quiet in here...
> 
> 
> ... TOO quiet...


it was awfully quiet after i admitted my level of hairy-ness yesterday, i thought i scared everyone off.

ya'll also dropped some good pr0n round these here parts! quite gnarly there indeed!! great pics!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> lol yeah my "mail" showed up today too.  decisions decisions...
> 
> it was awfully quiet after i admitted my level of hairy-ness yesterday, i thought i scared everyone off.
> 
> ya'll also dropped some good pr0n round these here parts! quite gnarly there indeed!! great pics!!!


[video=youtube_share;CEEPaYD5KZE]http://youtu.be/CEEPaYD5KZE[/video]
cuz were in awe


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

mr west said:


> [video=youtube_share;CEEPaYD5KZE]http://youtu.be/CEEPaYD5KZE[/video]
> cuz were in awe



Aww man thats excellent  I really enjoyed it.

Howdy sixers, just popping in to say hey. hey!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

Went to the store to get a wing nut & washers and came away with this...

[video=youtube_share;U0IaWMuOsD4]http://youtu.be/U0IaWMuOsD4[/video]




























A young woman's sworn enemy...


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2013)

Crows always remind me of my mums lol, she has about 45 crows living in the spiny in her back garden lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 1 us gallon = 231 cubic inches
> 
> A container 12" inches in diameter by 12" inches tall.
> 12 x pi = 37.68 the main piece (im no seamstermiester) will need to be 37.68" x 12" with a little left over for seaming.
> ...


Just had to say all this math made me happy.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

^that math would make me happy cuz someone already did it for me... ha.^

got some Psycho Killer seeds soakin' btw!! 
thats what the mrs wants, so thats what gets popped first!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

Just had to say, my client extending our contract with them for 6 months has made me and my partner real happy too, .....



jigfresh said:


> Just had to say all this math made me happy.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like it's a good day all around then. Congrats on the news D. That's great.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds like it's a good day all around then. Congrats on the news D. That's great.


if u mean what i think u do, i just saw that they are on there today coincidentally. got one on the top list too.  

sounds like good karma and hard work still get you somewhere these days!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

Because everyone is having such a good day, I'm gonna go get high. 

Good work D-S-T. I'm sure your client didn't have to think twice.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

Cheers peeps, was touch and go in my mind, I thought they might pay us off as they asked what the contract stated. That would have been okay for a month or so, lol, but when i got the confirmation of the 6 I was trés happy.

Bobo, I just got high, come on man, catch up! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright soil/ coco peeps. I'm going to make my own pots. I'm wondering about dimensions. For a 5 gallon pot in the area I have I can do :

8" x 8" x 17" tall. (tall skinny)

8" x 24" x 6" (very wide but short)

Or anywhere in the middle. Any thoughts?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Im getting high too! What a coincidence! lol 

Going through all of these competition entries.... My head is spinning.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Alright soil/ coco peeps. I'm going to make my own pots. I'm wondering about dimensions. For a 5 gallon pot in the area I have I can do :
> 
> 8" x 8" x 17" tall. (tall skinny) *4.7 gallons*
> 
> ...




I couldnt help myself lol 

I would do some of each just to experiment.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

It would be 4.99 sir... your forgetting significant digits.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

I am going to email you about this. Peace. D


jigfresh said:


> Alright soil/ coco peeps. I'm going to make my own pots. I'm wondering about dimensions. For a 5 gallon pot in the area I have I can do :
> 
> 8" x 8" x 17" tall. (tall skinny)
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you serious right now? I go to check the tracking for my 600 and it says it hit a delay and still has 2 days left and new updated delivery is now Wednesday by the end of the day 

Thank God I have some skunk to toke on in the mean time and my critical kush will be dry on Wednesday so just gotta look at the positives


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Alright soil/ coco peeps. I'm going to make my own pots. I'm wondering about dimensions. For a 5 gallon pot in the area I have I can do :
> 
> 8" x 8" x 17" tall. (tall skinny)
> 
> ...



I use tall/skinny all the time. wide/short is better outside if u think about it.  hope that helped.
EDIT: or at least ive always thought so... looking at roots when emptying out my pots. IME the roots try to head down in soil. they head sideways when they need to. maybe im nuts tho. might have hair on the brain.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you serious right now? I go to check the tracking for my 600 and it says it hit a delay and still has 2 days left and new updated delivery is now Wednesday by the end of the day
> 
> Thank God I have some skunk to toke on in the mean time and my critical kush will be dry on Wednesday so just gotta look at the positives



Life aint so bad after all.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wanted to share pic entry pr0n with you guys.


Entries 


rollajoint







Shaggn







mantiszn







cONkey







Whodat





wait what?



method2mymadness







209Cali closet grower







supchacka







OGEvilgenius 







onthedl0008







DoobieBrother


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Just wanted to share pic entry pr0n with you guys.
> 
> 
> Entries
> ...


I didn't enter?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Your in there. I took a pic you posted and entered it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Well if they are slow in showing, they are often females lad....or very special males.


Going to take jiz from it and just try it on my Cherry pie. Going to put it outside when the sacks get ready to open. Also took a butch of cuts from almost all the plants, and going to root and put straight to flower.

I hope your right D on the girls as I took 8 cuts from the Bx1 and throw the seed one in flower. Same with the freebie. 

Man I need to play the lotto more.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

im sry guys but OGevilgenius's pic is awesome. i love how he got the fan leaf's stem's crystals in the pic quite well. they all look nasty good!!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jan 7, 2013)

i dont understand the point of this thread. 5098 pages. wtf. all about using a 600watt light? Anyway just chiming in to say I was here in case this gets the worlds longest (or dumbest) thread award.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 7, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> i dont understand the point of this thread. 5098 pages. wtf. all about using a 600watt light? Anyway just chiming in to say I was here in case this gets the worlds longest (or dumbest) thread award.


lol, no but you get the 600 award. Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> i dont understand the point of this thread. 5098 pages. wtf. all about using a 600watt light? Anyway just chiming in to say I was here in case this gets the worlds longest (or dumbest) thread award.


Not even close to the longest (or dumbest) thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread.html

no offense lol

EDIT: You spelled cheetos wrong.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread is about...
...everything.
Doesn't matter if you grow with a 26-watt CFL, or a warehouse full of 1000-watters.
This thread is just a calm port of herbal goodness in a stormy sea of internet diarrhea that exists in more & more places on the web.
If you don't "get it", then you just didn't read through enough of this thread for it to sink in properly.
As for "dumbest"...
... dumb is as dumb does, mama always used to say...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Not even close to the longest (or dumbest) thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, and if you're going to name yourself after delicious, salty, cheese-like snacks, you'd better make sure you have enough for everyone.
Ain't funny, getting our hopes up with the promise of Cheeto(e)s, and then leaving us high & dry like that with our tummies rumbling, and junk.
All I'm sayin'.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

look at like this... some of us have 600W, and some of us like marijuana forums... Chuck norris uses 600 look at the thread tags...  u didnt have to come here.

my fingers are orange right now as a matter of fact... sry im trying to put the tasty snack into the computer, but its not working. geuss ill just have to eat them all... 
(p.s. my fingers are only orange cuz of the hair)

EDIT: maybe show him the link to the RickRoll'd!? never gonna give... never gonna give...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

Got to go pick up the wife....
Found this Rick Astley song from 1984:


[video=youtube_share;sBsLWmcaaGI]http://youtu.be/sBsLWmcaaGI[/video]


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jan 7, 2013)

rick roll me and ill goatse you  i spell it that way because its funny. to me. And I think on some porn site like 10 years ago the correct spelling was taken... and anyway internet handles are like signatures. theres no wrong way.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

right, u might like "chee-toes" ...whatever the hell those are. ya know? 

in all serious tho, i want what these guys are smoking..... [video=vimeo;5936810]http://vimeo.com/5936810[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Life aint so bad after all.


Not at all, not at all. Just took a hit a little bit ago. Yummy!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Got to go pick up the wife....
> Found this Rick Astley song from 1984:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;sBsLWmcaaGI]http://youtu.be/sBsLWmcaaGI[/video]


Fuck! ... lol






jigfresh said:


> Not even close to the longest (or dumbest) thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread.html
> 
> ...


That shit cracked me up haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

Now you guys got me craving some fucking cheetos! Damn it!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

Me too!
And I almost picked a bag up last night...
Damn!
I might have to make a run to the store...
Nope.
I'm going to have to make a run to the store.
Damn you, Extrema, and your hunger-inducing properties!!!
Damn youuuuuu!!!!!!!!
Damn you to Hell!
You blew it up!
Um... no... wait a minute...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 7, 2013)

old pic from my 2012 grow


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yummy went to the kitchen and found me some cheetos! Yay!

These fuckers are so gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

well heres some poopy pic quality of: some quality outdoor buds from 2012...  blue widow and casey j, them pink hairs were cool. wish iwouda had my new camera back then...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

I know this wasn't grown with a 600 but this was done with my 250. Hope ya guys don't mind.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I know this wasn't grown with a 600 but this was done with my 250. Hope ya guys don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 2470942


Are you layin on a bearskin rug?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Are you layin on a bearskin rug?


That's how I roll


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

pics of my cheetos (crunchy & puffed twists)
And a double-decker turkey & Tilamook medium cheddar with mayo on whole wheat.









If this had been any other (shorter, smarter) thread on riu, the mere mention of "Cheetos&#8482;" would have almost immediately disintegrated into a flame war over the relative snacking merits of "crunchy" vs. "puffs", culminating with a dogpile on the poor lackwit who dared to even mutter under his breath "puffs twisted" or "fantastix".



[video=youtube_share;Eubi9YI2dKE]http://youtu.be/Eubi9YI2dKE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Now you guys got me craving some fucking cheetos! Damn it!!!!


I got my Chester Fries in front of me....


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

Wot came first, the Cheeto or the Wotsit? Wotsit? Cheesey, that's wot!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wotsits


----------



## DaleRoberts (Jan 8, 2013)

DaleRoberts said:


> How tall are those plants when they finish in flower? Looks like under 2ft right?
> 
> i use my 600 in a cool tube and keep my ladies short... and get about 2 zips per. Usually I pull 8 per run. At least


how tall do you grow them out? Anyone? I'd like to hear your opinions if you have a chance.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

Check it ooot>
[youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]

courtesy of the boys at http://southblessed.co.uk/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

I've seen that guy before somewhere. Preach Brother!


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

DaleRoberts said:


> how tall do you grow them out? Anyone? I'd like to hear your opinions if you have a chance.



i like my plants to be less than 2ft tall before flowering under my 600, if it is a sativa then i like to flower even sooner. if i let them any bigger i end up just cutting off all of the lowers because i hate having spongy buds. ( notice i keep saying " i like to" because i don't always get things the way i want, i'm currently wrestling with plants that are taller than me!).

call me old fashioned but i like a bud to haaaaaard!.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

if it aint ghb, where you been ya radge!


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

been living a hollywood movie mate, you wouldn't believe it.

hope all is well in the 600, it's been a while. fuck me whodat is back.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 8, 2013)

DaleRoberts said:


> how tall do you grow them out*? Anyone? I'd like to hear your opinions *if you have a chance.


I go about a foot tall in flower, but I l.s.t them first, so it take more time to veg and spread. As I don't cut my plants in flower, just the bottom only. I did do 5 in flower with each 600w hps. got about 10 zips off each light. Not bad, but I need to improve.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

i grow vertically so they can range from 1foot high, straight from seed into flower, or sometime big monsters that start at 3 foot....all depends on what I got and how I can squeeze it all in to my cab.


DaleRoberts said:


> how tall do you grow them out? Anyone? I'd like to hear your opinions if you have a chance.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

i have been starting between 12" and 18". that being said i thought that was small. i do think 12" is to short depending on how you veg.

How dry do you all let your girls get before you water again, soil people of course.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How dry do you all let your girls get before you water again, soil people of course.


Can you remember we had this conversation about 2 1/2 years ago mate, hehe. At the moment I am leaving it to 2 waters per week, so the plants get pretty dry. But at this time of year I don't see the point in trying to shove water down a plants face. All that happens in my small cab is the humidity goes up through the roof. So generally I get a good indication of watering times by the RH meter. But as a rule, every third day, plants have pretty much used all the water and hopefully the roots are stretching around looking for more secret untouched water channels in the soil, kind of like gold prospectors.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol, thx d. I like to take a census every couple of years. Recently i see a lot of grows in the grow journals forum where they are really not letting them dry much at all. Or maybe i just wait too long. I always thought the inch, or few inches down rule was way too early.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought you were supposed let them dry out to almost nothing before watering again?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

I do, But i used to let them dry to the point of wilting. I was really wondering this time because i want to know if drying completely out will kill off my microbes and such.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

DaleRoberts said:


> how tall do you grow them out? Anyone? I'd like to hear your opinions if you have a chance.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How dry do you all let your girls get before you water again, soil people of course.



mine usually end up averaging a bit under 3 feet. this current batch got away from me and even after bending them over and topping i'm still over 3 foot tall for most of them and i think they will stretch a bit more. although i've had a few small yeilds from my 600, that was due to me messing up or trying crosses that turned out to be poor yeilders. 

my first 3 yeilds and my last 3 yeilds have all been great under a 600 but next time i'm going to work on keeping them shorter. i want to see what it looks like if i only let them get to be around 2 feet tall. i end up cutting much of the bottom stuff so it's a waste to grow as tall as i do and a bit of a pain with a 600. i do love how they look though. 

i've decided to top (something i rarely do) and super crop (something i used to do but stopped), to keep them low and wide next time. 

as far as watering goes, i use a count when i water. i start pouring and count. a 40 count will over saturate a 3 gallon grow bag. i sometimes only give them a 25 count due to lazyness or i want them to dry out a bit quicker. i pack way too many plants into my tent though, which is why a few on the edges don't dry out as quick as others unless i rearrange them every couple of days. i'd much prefer to whip up 6 gallons of nutes than 9 or 10. i'm really lazy. 

i used a 1000 watt for most of my grows so being a bit under 3 feet was fine. oddly enough, it still seems to be ok, i just want to see a shorter grow for once. 

do you guys saturate your pots on each watering/feeding? you'll do a face palm, but i rarely water until 10% or whatever leaks out. 16 or 17 oz each of the last 3 grows. what can i say... lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

i wouldn't recommend letting them wilt but then i know nothing about soil growing. when the plant wilts all of the cells that make the plant rigid will be damaged slightly and will never fully recover.this hurts your yield and can even cause diseases and rot. 

obv you don't let your plants wilt on purpose but the way i see it, once a plant gets a decent root system it is very hard to over-water it. come to think of it i have grown one plant in soil and it kicked ass, had really strong stems where all my coco girls were floppy as hell, so i'm damn near an expert


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

i am curous about microbes.

i'm under the impression that if the soil drys thoroughly, not to the point of wilting but just dry and ready for watering, that microbes die off. this keeps me spining trying to decide if i should wait until the meter shows a bit under average wetness or until it shows almost dry. i stick the meter about 1/2 way into the pot. i don't care if the top 2 or 3 inches is dry. i want to know if the middle is wet or not. i think i knew this years ago, but stuff leaks out or mixes with other stuff and i have to relearn. duh.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> mine usually end up averaging a bit under 3 feet. this current batch got away from me and even after bending them over and topping i'm still over 3 foot tall for most of them and i think they will stretch a bit more. although i've had a few small yeilds from my 600, that was due to me messing up or trying crosses that turned out to be poor yeilders.
> 
> my first 3 yeilds and my last 3 yeilds have all been great under a 600 but next time i'm going to work on keeping them shorter. i want to see what it looks like if i only let them get to be around 2 feet tall. i end up cutting much of the bottom stuff so it's a waste to grow as tall as i do and a bit of a pain with a 600. i do love how they look though.
> 
> ...


Yea i saturate on every water. Under the 6 i just went from 3 gallon grow bags to 5 gallon grow bags. It takes about 2 1/3 - 3 gallons to saturate and my soil mix is very aerated so i end up watering about every four days. And i like to keep my girls shorter i think around 3-4 feet finishing is perfect for a 600 in a crammed space. due to light intensity.



ghb said:


> i wouldn't recommend letting them wilt but then i know nothing about soil growing. when the plant wilts all of the cells that make the plant rigid will be damaged slightly and will never fully recover.this hurts your yield and can even cause diseases and rot.
> 
> obv you don't let your plants wilt on purpose but the way i see it, once a plant gets a decent root system it is very hard to over-water it. come to think of it i have grown one plant in soil and it kicked ass, had really strong stems where all my coco girls were floppy as hell, so i'm damn near an expert


 yea, i dont do that anymore. Welcome back by the way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i am curous about microbes.
> 
> i'm under the impression that if the soil drys thoroughly, not to the point of wilting but just dry and ready for watering, that microbes die off. this keeps me spining trying to decide if i should wait until the meter shows a bit under average wetness or until it shows almost dry. i think i knew this years ago, but stuff leaks out or mixes with other stuff and i have to relearn. duh.


Yea same for me. i want to keep my colony thriving if possible, not re-introduce it each time. because i mix my teas up at time for diversity.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

maybe you heard me say this before, try coco! it's a breeze.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought a brick of coco coir when i first started mixed it with foxfarm and nothing died so i guess i did ok. but isn't coco more like hydro? like can i do organic in coco?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh the watering conversation... funny how something so simple can become so complex. ME INCLUDED. I used to overwater. Then I'd underwater, letting things dry and almost wilt. Now I jam my finger down there... I'm ok with feeling wetness, moisture if you will, but if it's "soggy" or noticeably wet down there I won't water yet. My fingers are pretty long, so I can get pretty far down there. Did I just say that?

With coco you could use Botanicare or General Organics, T. . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

I won't water if i feel moisture. it'll be bone dry. but no wilt lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you rewater with a tea then to rebuild up your microbes?

edit: nevermind, saw your post up there. . . but if you're killing off microbes, good to put them back in, right?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Do you rewater with a tea then to rebuild up your microbes?


Yea, and Myco's every other week into the soil.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> maybe you heard me say this before, try coco! it's a breeze.


i looked into coco and basically came away with the idea that it was easier to screw up a coco grow than a soil grow. as in fertilizing problems. salt problems (they have probably figured this one out by now) and other things i simply won't deal with. soil is simple and so am i.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i looked into coco and basically came away with the idea that it was easier to screw up a coco grow than a soil grow. as in fertilizing problems. salt problems (they have probably figured this one out by now) and other things i simply won't deal with. soil is simple and so am i.


I take you nor I will be trying hydro anytime soon.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm trying to mix nutes as little as possible in my day to day waterings... maybe a little Cal/Mg (which has sugars), but that's about it. Not to say I won't be making any teas for the ride. Only that I'm relying on a heavily amended soil mix to feed my plants the majority of the way, and am trying to stay off the bottle.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

when the top half is dry, the next 1/4 is 1/2 way moist on the meter and the bottom 1/4 is real wet what to do, what to do. 

i've always heard about root rot and figure that if the bottom 1/4 or so is always wet or real moist that could be a problem but then again, i want the microbes to thrive. not die off every few days. unless that's the way it's supposed to be.

damn it!! now i have to go read some more.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

on the waterin,
in veg to about 3 weeks in 12/12 i water 1/2gal(2 liters) to a 5gal root pot,every 3-4 days,medium is sunshine advance#4.
as the plants kicks in to full flower,im up to a full gal(about 4 liters) a pot,and at this point,the plants drink that in 2-3 days
(full root system)

my medium is always moist by the time i water agin,not sure about them microbes diein off,but who knows.
id like to think that they are still doing some work down there.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

Root rot is progressively worse if you don't water enough, flushing the bad shit out. It seems counter intuitive, but starts to make more sense as you think about it. 

Then again, you don't want to overwater, either, ffs lol 

I've always gotten into the biggest problems with younger plants. Established ones can handle... if you overwater a pot that is home to a smaller plant with room to grow in it though, and there is nothing there taking up that water, then it seems to sit and fester more. I don't know where I'm going with this, btw. Coffee is strrrong this morning, though.

edit: That's a good way of doing it, Gen.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

due to me being legal now, and finding a bunch of local people willing to mix super soils and teas for me, i'm kind of renewed in my wanting to change things up a bit. i've basically been growing the same way for over 10 years. no teas, no super type soil mixes, basic nutes, nothing special. very crowded tents, 3 gallon bags.

i experimented a lot the first few years then found what worked best for me and stuck with it. i'm seriously considering buying super soil and teas and 5 gallon smart pots. i'm just curious. i'd use the same clones i've used the last 3 grows to compare. i tried a 5 gallon a few grows ago but the plant wasn't in there long enough to use all the space available and was no larger than those in 3 gallon pots. 

fewer plants, more tieing down/super cropping/topping (whatever is needed). the problem is, i need X amount to make it from crop to crop, and experimenting sometimes leaves me coming up short. 

i'll have to think this out. oddly enough, a good idea while beautifully high might not actually be all that good. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2013)

How dry do you all let your girls get before you water again said:


> Water every 3rd day in my 3 gallon smart pots. Seems to be working well for me and its simple to follow.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

If you read one of the soil bags. These days it is most likely to contain a reasonable amount of coco coir in it. A lot of companies will then add dried nutrients to make the desired npk ratios per metre cubed of medium they have. So mixing soil and coco is nothing imo. I have a lot of coco mixed into my compost heap.

Soil will be held together by moisture for the large part. And although my pots can get dry, they do not loose all their moisture otherwise the soil would more than likey just collapse around the roots into dust. So I think loosing beneficial microbes by watering when your plants need it is not something to worry about. You know you have let your soil dry too much when what you normally water a pot with has a larger % run off.

As far as run off, and how much you water, each to their own, but most gardening shows I have seen they recommend quite a large run off when watering. Probably not entirely necessary for an annual plant like weed, especially if you are only feeding on alternative waterings, or even less often if they are in a good rich medium.

I think it's something you have to watch carefully indoors with soil, overwatering is not a god thing, also plays havock with your environment.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I'm trying to mix nutes as little as possible in my day to day waterings... maybe a little Cal/Mg (which has sugars), but that's about it. Not to say I won't be making any teas for the ride. Only that I'm relying on a heavily amended soil mix to feed my plants the majority of the way, and am trying to stay off the bottle.


Sometimes my tea has no "nutes" (guano's and other things.) because my soil is amended. so sometimes i just bubble Kelp+worm castings, and some molasses and i'm good.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

That's what I've been up to with my teas... about to step it up a little for this grow tho and try some new stuff. Word on the street is Azomite is another good one to throw into the mix when brewing.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

genuity said:


> on the waterin,
> in veg to about 3 weeks in 12/12 i water 1/2gal(2 liters) to a 5gal root pot,every 3-4 days,medium is sunshine advance#4.
> as the plants kicks in to full flower,im up to a full gal(about 4 liters) a pot,and at this point,the plants drink that in 2-3 days
> (full root system)
> ...


you say the medium is moist when you water again. do you use a meter? 

i'd like to get a standard of reference. i may have to start a thread. 

it would be for those who use those 12 inch or so mositure meters. 
how deep to you put it?
how deep is the pot?
where on the meter from dry/moist/wet scale do you figure it's time to water? 
should the microbe life be kept alive continually (this sound reasonable)? 
is it really ok to kill off the colonies every few days? 

i've been reading about this stupid plant for decades and i still have so many questions. 

i'm all over the board. sometimes most are real dry and a few are 1/2 way on the moist scale. sometimes they are all dry and sometimes, kind of moist. i'm moody like that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

In 3 gallon bags i do the lift test FatBoy.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> In 3 gallon bags i do the lift test FatBoy.


yeah, i found out the oddest thing about the lift test. i'm good at things like that but i've lifted "heavy" bags that were dry. never a dry bag that was heavy but those few times the heavy bag was dry, causes me to meter them if they seem heavy. i always empty out 1/2 my tent each watering to move things around so i use the lift test about 1/2 the time.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lift test FatBoy.


I aint doing that, I got a sore back lad.....


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> you say the medium is moist when you water again. do you use a meter?
> 
> i'd like to get a standard of reference. i may have to start a thread.
> 
> ...


no meter,purty much gos with what D posted about it too.
hate to sound redundant(lift them plants,lift them plants,lift them plants)once you get that fill for them,you just know.
everyone has diff grow rooms,so ones meter readings just might not work for your grow room.

and yes,with a 5gal root pot,you will need to veg longer,or use a root(booster)of some sort,to get the full effect of them,is what i have found.

and im all with mixing my own teas,but if one do not want to do that,then try out (xtreme gardening compost tea brew)very easy to use.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

I was eyeballin' those teas the other day. You ever used em Gen? I haven't had the chance to look and see what is in them.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I aint doing that, I got a sore back lad.....


in my 40s i would mix up two, 5 gallon buckets of nutes and then pour it into 2 gallon watering cans.

somewhere in my 50s i thought, i'm going to hurt something one of these days. i now fill 2 gallon cans one at a time. it's slow and annoying but better than a hernia etc. !


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

No shit, huh? Water is HEAVY. 

edit: Anyone else notice our avatar info is all screwy lookin'? 

here we go again, riu..


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

xtreme gardening compost tea brew nice!

that is just what i'm looking for. i'll have to read up but i think it will work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

You guys pay lot of attention to watering. I go by eye n try and read the plant. Hardly scientific but works just fine.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

the tea brewing people do a shitty job of explaining what is going on. 

the $49.00 bag. how many gallons is it good for? how often can you reuse the activator? stoners...


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

these are two (plushberry clones) from the same mom,have done about 3 runs,both get CNS17 grow/bloom,but the one on the left gets (xtreme tea compost brew)





















as you may see,the one on the left is way thicker in growth,as with the right,has more dark green color.
these are in 12/12 now,pics soon.

teas of any kind will work,you just have to make sure you do it right,and it will make a diff.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

Too right mate, otherwise I'd spill water all over the place, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> You guys pay lot of attention to watering.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

genuity said:


> these are two (plushberry clones) from the same mom,have done about 3 runs,both get CNS17 grow/bloom,but the one on the left gets (xtreme tea compost brew)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is quite a difference. good job.


i was offered plushberry clones. should i jump on them? i don't know the guy but he's local and wanted to hook up for some swapping.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

pluhberry is a cool daytime smoke,lots of flavor.

@bobo
xtreme tea has all the normal stuff
composted worm castings
kelp powder
humic acid
rock dust,meat meal,bone meal,sulphate of potash



no need to buy the spiffy lil flow-n-brew,but it isssss nice(small-n-compact)
2 cups(1 red solo cup)(hahahahaha>>>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68
to the base of the plant,followed up by normal feeding.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

genuity said:


> pluhberry is a cool daytime smoke,lots of flavor.
> 
> @bobo
> xtreme tea has all the normal stuff
> ...


how much of the tea do you use per gallon of water?


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> how much of the tea do you use per gallon of water?


id say 2 cups to a gal,but i pour that two cups to the base of 12 plants,followed by gal of water/feed.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;7FdWPeHFAMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

genuity said:


> id say 2 cups to a gal,but i pour that two cups to the base of 12 plants,followed by gal of water/feed.


i'm curious so i'll do some reading and get some tea mix. 

i'm about 2 weeks into flower so this should be good timing.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

the neighbor decided to turn her music way up.

i started with this.

it's going to get LOUD!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;uJg-ZmHV4E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJg-ZmHV4E0[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

and he doubles down for the kill

[video=youtube;SOJ7S8GU2uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOJ7S8GU2uQ[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 8, 2013)

I have embraced whodats tea recvipe and sheeet MANG i aint EVER looking back! Everything but medicine man has flowered lol! ill take pics later but sheeeetnif she gets any bushier she'll need half the damn cab herself! I cann tell this will be by far the highest yielder ive ever had. all 10 dogs popped did extremely well with a 100% germination and into week two of flower only one popped nuts so im psyched. Now that the cabs are alternating i'd like to embrace a undiluted 100% indica that curls toes and puts folks into that "zone", lol well that what i called it anyway. So here's the ice that me and the wife are trying to figure 1. its weight 2. if we can determine within an hour when it will fall and what will break once it does!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

My guitar is good for that. Crank it up, point the amp out the window and play some really bad stuff. I hope you win. 

EDIT: I know one thing about that ice... I wouldn't stand beneath it very long.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

i don't hear a sound from there now.

as it should be.

i'm in the quietest neighborhood ever. she disruped the force. i did too but she started it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have embraced whodats tea recvipe and sheeet MANG i aint EVER looking back! Everything but medicine man has flowered lol! ill take pics later but sheeeetnif she gets any bushier she'll need half the damn cab herself! I cann tell this will be by far the highest yielder ive ever had. all 10 dogs popped did extremely well with a 100% germination and into week two of flower only one popped nuts so im psyched. Now that the cabs are alternating i'd like to embrace a undiluted 100% indica that curls toes and puts folks into that "zone", lol well that what i called it anyway. So here's the ice that me and the wife are trying to figure 1. its weight 2. if we can determine within an hour when it will fall and what will break once it does!View attachment 2471463View attachment 2471465View attachment 2471466


that's a beauty. unless it warms up it'll be there awhile. strong roots, fat ass but strong like bull!

i miss iceicles and snow. except i remeber that living in it can be a pain.

on second look, being that close to the house it might drop sooner than i would think.

i'd have to hit it. i don't want a neighbors cat to get stabbed, then crushed, then frozen to death.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 8, 2013)

I cant believe she had the nerve to mess with the force! if it went on too too much you coulda inundated them with this[video=youtube_share;FjeMDvCdrtc]http://youtu.be/FjeMDvCdrtc[/video] then again that'd be torturing you too and i wouldnt want that!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 8, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I cant believe she had the nerve to mess with the force! if it went on too too much you coulda inundated them with this[video=youtube_share;FjeMDvCdrtc]http://youtu.be/FjeMDvCdrtc[/video] then again that'd be torturing you too and i wouldnt want that!




the problem is, i look like a nice normal almost 60 year old (with a full head of hair thank you very much). they don't know about the decades of coke and pot sales. i'm nice to a point but i'm no emo.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 8, 2013)

so we got all the dog's just a flowerin for there first week! Of course (white rhino) medicine man is a monster bush in comparison. Wanted to share with the group. i am excited!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 8, 2013)

On my watering. I use 4 gallon black pots, and use Kellogg soil cut with used soil(Kellogg) I have to water every other day. I just stick my finger in the soil to see if i needs it. I like my pots about half way dry. feed, feed, water, ect. Going to go with 5 gallons pots soon and see how that goes-old pics?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My guitar is good for that. Crank it up, point the amp out the window and play some really bad stuff. I hope you win.
> 
> EDIT: I know one thing about that ice... I wouldn't stand beneath it very long.


Some final destination shit right there


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey sixers, my net has been on the frits all damn day and night  
Anyway, all looks good in here 
As for the watering thing... I go by the lift test, I dont let them dry out all the way.
Lots of tea talk in here too! 

VTM Im glad the recipe I gave you is working out... Just passing along info Iv come across over the years. 

Genuity thats an impressive side by side! wow!

I got happy plants so Im in a good mood too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2013)

My 600 is going to be here tomorrow! Yay! Oh and on a side note made me some canna oil today and made some cookies and holy fuck! I was high as shit for 5-6hrs and all my pain was gone. Happy days! 

Oh and another question I'm looking to go organic also doing teas. Been doing a lot of reading and been acquiring things over time. Just wondering if anyone could help me with some recipes. 

I've been looking at epsoma products and have a few of their products. Just wanna go organic now that I've got a 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

Here you go 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/516845-aact-bloom-tea-veg-tea.html


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

Some info on tea and all its glory!







*Understanding beneficial soil inoculum as 'compost tea' and it's role in establishing a healthy 'foodweb'*

*Why Use Compost Tea?*

Sustainable plant health and plant production depends on specialized relationships with beneficial soil microbes. With this in mind, compost tea is used for two reasons: To inoculate highly diverse beneficial species of microbial life into the soil or onto the foliage of plants, and to add soluble nutrients to the foliage or to the soil in order to feed the organisms and the plants present. 
The use of compost tea is suggested any time the organisms in the soil or on the plants are not at optimum levels. Chemical-based pesticides, fumigants, herbicides and many synthetic fertilizers kill a range of the beneficial microorganisms that encourage plant growth, while compost teas improve the life in the soil and on plant surfaces. High quality compost tea will inoculate the leaf surface and soil with beneficial microorganisms, instead of destroying them.

*What Is Compost Tea?*

Compost tea is a liquid inoculum produced by leaching soluble nutrients and extracting bacteria, fungi, protozoa and nematodes from compost. The compost tea brewing process can be likened to brewing beer or wine and, like these same processes, requires care and the right tea-making equipment. 

When these are present, making compost tea that will help your plants becomes as easy as flipping a light switch. If you want to inoculate a highly beneficial group of bacteria and fungi, protozoa and possibly nematodes, you can buy or make a high quality inoculum compost that has these organisms, and make Actively Aerated Compost Tea. &#8220;Compost tea&#8221; is a soil inoculum that helps to ensure that the needs of productive plants are met throughout their productive life.

*Benefits of using of compost tea*

Improved plant growth as a result of protecting plant surfaces with beneficial organisms which occupy infection sites and prevent disease-causing organisms from attacking the plant.

Improved plant growth as a result of improving nutrient retention in the soil, and therefore reducing the need for fertilizer use. Beneficial soil biology substantially reduces the loss of nutrients out of the root zones and into groundwater.

Improved plant nutrition by increasing nutrient availability in the root system as predator-prey interactions increase plant available nutrients in exactly the right place, time and amounts that the plant needs.

Reduces the negative impacts of chemical-based pesticides, herbicides and fertilizers on beneficial microorganisms in the ecosystem.

Improves uptake of nutrients by increasing foliar uptake as beneficial microorganisms increase the time that stomates stay open, while at the same time reducing evaporative loss from the leaf surface in adverse conditions.

Reduces water loss, improves water-holding in the soil, and thus reduce water use in your system.

Reduces tillage by building better soil structure. Only the biology builds soil structure, and ALL the groups in the foodweb are required to be successful. You can&#8217;t have just bacteria, you must have fungi, protozoa, nematodes and microarthropods as well! Please be aware that plate count methods don&#8217;t tell you about the whole foodweb.

*What Is In Compost Tea (microbial inoculum)?*

Tea contains all the soluble nutrients extracted from the compost plus additional microbe foods, as well as contains all the species of bacteria, fungi, protozoa and nematodes in the compost. Not all the individuals in the compost, but representatives of all the species in the compost are found in the compost tea. Making sure only beneficial species are present in the compost is therefore critical.

Foods extracted from the compost or added to the tea grow beneficial organisms. A large diversity of foods and organisms are extracted from compost. The beneficial bacteria and fungi growing on the compost foods, along with the added specific microbe foods, results in growing many individuals of many different species. Molecular diversity analysis is required, however, to assess even a small portion of the species present in compost tea.

Only aerobes are desired. Anaerobes make alcohols that kill plant tissues very rapidly. Putrifying organic matter, which is anaerobic, also contains organisms, many which are not beneficial for your plants or your soils.

*The Method Is Critical In Making Tea*

In order to have the organisms in the tea, brewing conditions must be correct. &#8232;The biology that is active and performing a function will be very different, depending on:



Temperature of brewing
The foods added to the brew
Oxygen concentrations in the brewer during production
The initial compost used, and therefore which species are present to be extracted (highly diverse inoculum compost is a pre-requisite to highly diverse &#8220;compost tea&#8221
The length of time tea is brewed
*Temperature*

Temperature during brewing should be related to the temperature of the soil, or of the leaf surface. If tea is applied in the late autumn, when temperatures are cool, it may be wiser to apply a tea where the organisms are mostly asleep, or that are selected to grow on plant residues and active during the cooler periods. Selection for this ability would be enhanced by addition of plant material to the brew, such as oatmeal, alfalfa meal, etc.
*Foods*

Foods added to a brew will select for particular species that can use those foods. Do you want a bacterial tea? Add sugars, simple proteins, and simple carbohydrates. If a fungal brew is desired, add more complex foods, such as plant material (oatmeal, soybean meal, flour), humic acids, fulvic acids (which will release bacterial foods after fungi begin the process of decomposition). Predators (especially protozoa) can be enhanced by adding hay (cut green and dried), or by soaking hay for a few days and adding the water to the tea brew.
*Oxygen*

Oxygen is perhaps the parameter that has been least understood in centuries of tea-brewing. Most beneficial organisms, the organisms that promote the processes that plants need in order to be productive, grow without stress, and therefore have the greatest resistance to disease, are aerobic organisms. To enhance this community of beneficials, tea must remain aerobic.

*Trust Nature/SFI Approach - Benefits of a Healthy Foodweb*

*A healthy foodweb occurs when:*



All the organisms the plant requires are present and functioning.
Nutrients in the soil are in the proper forms for the plant to take-up. It is one of the functions of a healthy foodweb to hold nutrients in non-leachable forms so they remain in soil, until the plant requires the nutrients, and then the plant &#8220;turns-on&#8221; the right biology to convert the nutrients into forms the plant can take-up (but which are typically very leachable).
The correct ratio of fungi to bacteria is present, and ratio of predator to prey is present, so soil pH, soil structure, and nutrient cycling occur at the correct rates and produce the right forms of nutrients for the plant.
*The functions of a healthy foodweb are:*



Retention of nutrients so they do not leach or volatilize from the soil. Reduction or complete deletion of inorganic fertilizer applications is possible.
Cycling nutrients into the right forms at the right rates for the plant desired. The right ratio of fungi to bacteria is needed for this to happen, as well as the right numbers and activity of the predators.
Building soil structure, so oxygen, water and other nutrients can easily move into the soil and into deep, well-structured root systems. Current concepts of plant root systems as being at the surface of the soil is the result of current agricultural and urban practices, not a real condition of plants.
Roots should go down into the soil for at least several to 10&#8217;s and perhaps 100&#8217;s of feet, but the compaction that humans impose on soil results in toxic materials being produced, preventing good root penetration. The only sustainable way to deal with this is to have the proper biology build the structure in the soil again, so oxygen and water can move into the soil. When the biology is functioning properly, water use is reduced, the need for fertilizers is reduced, and plant production is increased.
Suppression of disease-causing organisms through competition with beneficials, by setting up the soil and foliar conditions to help the beneficials instead of the diseases.
Protection of plant surfaces, above or below ground by making certain the foods the plant surfaces release into the soil are used by beneficial, not disease organisms, making certain that infection sites on plant surfaces are occupied by beneficial, and not disease-causing organisms. And by making certain predators that prefer disease-causing organisms are present to consume disease-causing organisms.
Production of plant-growth-promoting hormones and chemicals can result in larger root systems, although whether forcing larger root systems on plants is a positive result needs to be understood.
Bio-Decomposition of toxic compounds
*Organisms exist in populations that are:*

Balanced according to optimal growth conditions for your type of plant.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes thank you whodat!! Exactly what I"ve been looking for. I just picked up me some epsoma soil today.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow whodat I'm gonna have to do some reading tomorrow. I'm higher then shit right now off one of my cookies. I did 1.25 for 1 cup of oil and let it slow cook in my crock pot for 4hrs and then strained. This shit is potent 

Oh got some good news today. My girl gave me the ok to take her old craft room and to use it to grow in. It's 15x15. Hello fun times


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 8, 2013)

Just a few closeups with the phone. And a group shot. Hi muthasixer's..


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 8, 2013)

Whats up fellow 600watters?? No bud porn yet about a month out or so. Can't wait in the picture far back and the one to the right our Kryponite Kush clones, middle pac Ken's Grandaddy Purps and to the right of her ChemDawg91, & bottom right and left is the Girls Scout Cookies. Bout to hook up the co2 get some stretch. Anyways so glad to be back been gone since this site was hacked. Jhod58vw style
View attachment 2472378


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 8, 2013)

Your lineup sound's good jho..would like to see the gsc finished.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

lil copy from my journal.



Day 16 
Im missing all the vertical growth  oh well, time to bush out!


2 gallons.
1.5 tbs seabird guano 10-10-2
handfull castings
handfull supersoil
1 tsp 1-0-4 kelp powder
1 tbs blackstrap molasses

I started this brew last night. Will give it to them tomorrow, may add a pinch more molasses tonight.












Blue pit  









Purple stems starting to come through on almost every ?p cross  I think I'll find some deep purples like momma.













Happy plants means happy whodat.








G~night folks


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2013)

well finally got pics on lads been on flower 15 days, what yous think so far im happy like ends of sum the leaves are a little curled and unsure to what that is its not a real issue tho its been getting better


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking grand, Budolskie perhaps just cut back a tad on watering if you got leaf curl.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2013)

ok m8 iv just watered this morning aswell, i only been giving like 1ltr every other day and let them sit over sink draining for 5mins after. least i can get pics back on now so i will be uploading more often now aswell.. il hold off the water till sat or sun see what they like


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

In these temps mine are also taking a bit less water than usual. I am also a litre per pot every 2nd day. As I said before, I prefer it like that, less humidity build up in my cab.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2013)

Il cut back a day and see how that goes watering every 3rd day see if that helps out.


It won't effect then 2 much will it these are looking good for what I done in a while haha


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Most of my girls are in square 3.5 litre pots, and I can water every third day. Do it once and see how it goes....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 9, 2013)

this has to be the tightest thread around im sorry but we kick ass and take names imho!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice Job whodat!!!!
Great read


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 9, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2471673View attachment 2471674View attachment 2471675View attachment 2471677View attachment 2471678View attachment 2471679View attachment 2471681View attachment 2471682View attachment 2471684View attachment 2471686View attachment 2471687so we got all the dog's just a flowerin for there first week! Of course (white rhino) medicine man is a monster bush in comparison. Wanted to share with the group. i am excited!


i got some of the white rhino. didn't get any males , so i crossed them with a couple things. one of them sucks. i need to try the other one of these days.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My 600 is going to be here tomorrow! Yay! Oh and on a side note made me some canna oil today and made some cookies and holy fuck! I was high as shit for 5-6hrs and all my pain was gone. Happy days!
> 
> Oh and another question I'm looking to go organic also doing teas. Been doing a lot of reading and been acquiring things over time. Just wondering if anyone could help me with some recipes.
> 
> I've been looking at epsoma products and have a few of their products. Just wanna go organic now that I've got a 600.


i'm about to buy this. i think

http://xtreme-gardening.mybigcommerce.com/products/Xtreme-Tea-Brews.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm about to buy this. i think
> 
> http://xtreme-gardening.mybigcommerce.com/products/Xtreme-Tea-Brews.html


You can buy all that cheaper on your own. Heres something you wont find in most stores, well here in the southeast. It is very beneficial in tea.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My 600 is going to be here tomorrow! Yay! Oh and on a side note made me some canna oil today and made some cookies and holy fuck! I was high as shit for 5-6hrs and all my pain was gone. Happy days!
> 
> Oh and another question I'm looking to go organic also doing teas. Been doing a lot of reading and been acquiring things over time. Just wondering if anyone could help me with some recipes.
> 
> I've been looking at epsoma products and have a few of their products. Just wanna go organic now that I've got a 600.


can't wait to see this light setup.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 9, 2013)

the twins.

best watering cans ever. i need 2 more.

show your watering cans!!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You can buy all that cheaper on your own. Heres something you wont find in most stores, well here in the southeast. It is very beneficial in tea.


i was going to have a local make some for me but i read that this stuff is only good for a couple days once the tea is made.

i'll check into these.

i guess i need a thing to make the tea in too. unless a bucket and air stone are enough. 

more reading!!! damn it!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 9, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i was going to have a local make some for me but i read that this stuff is only good for a* couple days once the tea is made.*
> 
> i'll check into these.
> 
> ...


 how long dose the tea take to brew?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

Bucket and airstone are enough. And some panty hose.... available at 99c store.

Takes about 24-48 hours to brew the tea (if I remember correctly).... lol.... I made tea once.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 9, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> how long dose the tea take to brew?


i've read 24 and 48 hours. i guess it depends on what you're using.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Bucket and airstone is all i got, n two pumps. If you go longer than 48 hours many recommend adding more molasses to feed the microbes.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

It's super easy to make tea. Measure some shit out (literally shit ) put it in the panty hose, drop it in a bucket with an airstone going and forget about it for a day. You'll need molasses too, to feed the little beasties.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 9, 2013)

Was thinking of trying cow, or chicken poop from lowes? and use that for a tea with molasses?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know, but something tells me chicken or cow shit is too hot ? Maybe someone with some knowledge will pipe up. I think that's why peeps like bat and bird shit. ??? Don't listen to me too much though.

I think you can make tea with just worm shit too. So many kinds of shit to play with lol. 


LOLOLOL.... nice sig 209!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know, but something tells me chicken or cow shit is too hot ? Maybe someone with some knowledge will pipe up. I think that's why peeps like bat and bird shit. ??? Don't listen to me too much though.


What i just posted has cow shit in it. chicken shit is great. as long as the stuff is composted. just like farmers spread fiels word of composted manure. it is very beneficial. everything you put in tea has different beasties. and ive noticed my girls like me to switch it up every so often.

Any vegeterian animal has viable poop. we like guanos and castings because of how fast they work and the direct NPK as well as being semi soluble. for me atleast. compost usually doesnt have a known NPK but millions of lil critters


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

they look like some very ergonomically designed watering cans fatboy. i currently use a 1 or 2l measuring jug and spill plenty of feed everywhere.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

i use a 1/2 gallon pitcher for a watering can. lol, basic.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

basic works for me.

i remember when i first started i wanted to make everything perfect and dialed in, now it seems the less time i spend in the grow room the better my weed gets, very perculiar.

i now run a proper ghetto set-up and i only use 2 nutes too, best weed i ever had. skilllz over frillskiss-ass


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2013)

So I checked the status this morning of my 600 and this is what I see


Latest Event:
Out for delivery - January 9, 2013 5:18:00 AM


Oh today is going to be a good day!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> can't wait to see this light setup.


I'll get some pictures up today of my 2 tents and my new room. I'm excited to get this thing up and running. 

Now if the damn tude order would hurry up and get me my reserva privada beans and freebies so I can get some more beans in the ground that would just top everything off


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

ah, good times, i take it this is your first ever 600w light?.

get ready for some real nugs!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> ah, good times, i take it this is your first ever 600w light?.
> 
> get ready for some real nugs!


Yep I'm coming from using 250's and 400's


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

i like your style, build it up til you reach perfection. those 1k's really don't appeal to me.

i have been in a 4k air-cooled garden that was just ridiculously sweaty. 600FTFW


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 9, 2013)

cali i got some decent compost tea recipes if you'd like them. tried and true and the results are posted all over this website!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> i like your style, build it up til you reach perfection. those 1k's really don't appeal to me.
> 
> i have been in a 4k air-cooled garden that was just ridiculously sweaty. 600FTFW


Ya man, I've been at it for awhile. I started small because I wasn't sure when I started growing many moons ago if I was going to have a knack for it. Guess my grandmas green thumb rubbed off on me over the years that I spent gardening with her. 

Was getting around .5GPW with my 250 and about .7 with the 400 so I'm excited to see what I can do under this 600. I've heard some great things about it. I first thought about a 1k but then I realized that it was just overkill at that point and in my tent I'm at 5600 lumens per sqft. I think that is more then enough for vigorous growth.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> i like your style, build it up til you reach perfection. those 1k's really don't appeal to me.
> 
> i have been in a 4k air-cooled garden that was just ridiculously sweaty. 600FTFW


They weren't doing it right then I've Ben in my buddy's room and he has 20 1k lights and not hot at all


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2013)

Quick question guys. So I'm going to be setting up my new light today as you all know lol.

My question is I got another cool tube and a bigger inline fan(hurricane 435cfm) to be exact and this new tent has more ports, so what's the best way you guys have hung your inline fan inside the tent and do you guys push or pull air across. On my 250 it's in a small enough cab that I push air across it and I only have to use a 6" booster fan to cool it. 

Just trying to get this 600 setup the best way. I'm ready to up my game.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

try both and see what works best for you.

the right way is the one were you can't smell anything outside the tent and you can maintain a nice environment inside the tent.

i actually prefer placing the fan between the light and the filter, this works best for *ME.*


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> They weren't doing it right then I've Ben in my buddy's room and he has 20 1k lights and not hot at all


he had no a.c so that would have made a huge difference i suppose. he could have had 6x 600w and got a better yield whilst using less juice


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 9, 2013)

X13 said:


> hey guys i found a cool video a while ago of this magnetic ring you can make out of placing an odd number of north south magnets in a ring and apparently when you leave one magnet out it causes a magnetic vortex you can use to make things rotate within the ring of magnetsi want to build one, but i have seen forums where they say it needs a slight movement to continue spinning things inside of it, but i figured if you placed some magnets on another ring inside it pushing out against the vortex ring it might work, I am ordering some magnets soon to try it out, just something cool to do with free energymaybe oneday we can make all our own power in a green way for all these 600w bulbs hey  here is the video[video=youtube;GHN-Nr61IDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHN-Nr61IDI[/video]


Really off topic for this thread, however I thought I would give my 2 cents...The problem is that these types of machines only work on a small scale. If you scaled these experiments up by 100 or 1000 times you would need 100 or 1000 times the magnetic force. The main issue here being that natural and even synthetic magnets cannot reach these levels of magnetism ... And electromagnets require more electrical input than the machine could generate. Also this is only the issue of magnetism I am talking about, don't forget there are other factors like friction, inertia, etc... That increase exponentially as you increase the size of a machine.The solution would be to have billions of small machines all generating small amounts of energy, but then you have to consider the maintenance required for this mass a small machines.Perpetual motion and free energy are not possible in a practical sense ... It is a pipe dream(pun intended). Perpetual motion itself is seem by most physicists to be a mathematical impossibility in any environment that involves friction. It is believed that IF perpetual motion and free energy are possible, that it would only be achievable in the zero gravity, zero friction environments that lie far beyond the boundaries of our solar system(to escape all traces of gravity). But even this theory is now being overturned when new elements such as dark matter(thought to exist in zero gravity zones throughout space) are taken into consideration.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> try both and see what works best for you.
> 
> the right way is the one were you can't smell anything outside the tent and you can maintain a nice environment inside the tent.
> 
> i actually prefer placing the fan between the light and the filter, this works best for *ME.*


I'm thinking of going Filter>Fan>Light>then out while sucking through the filter. Just gotta figure out how to hang this big ass fan lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

Gr33nh34t bringing the knowledge. Seriously bro... you answered the question I had when I read that post almost 4 months ago.

I hope you are enjoying your read though things. 

@giggles. I agree see what works for your setup. I have my fan after my light... because that's how things fit in my closet. Will take some work, but I'm sure you'll find a perfect order for you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Heres how mine is set up giggles.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 9, 2013)

Since running vertical and not having my duct right to the cool tube man does my glass stay cleaner! Just thought I'd throw that out there. My setup is light-fan-attic no filter.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

tgss, is that a 4" fancooling a 6" cooltube? and if so does that work well?

at the min i have a 6inch rvk cooling one 6" cooltube 600 in my veg tent and it is overkill! i have to have a heater on.
i should either plump for a fan speed controller or just get myself a 4", more money yay


----------



## supchaka (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Heres how mine is set up giggles.


In this scenario I would mount the fan on the right and remove that upper 4' run of ducting, flip the rest of the light stuff 180 and be done. The less ducting the more flow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> tgss, is that a 4" fancooling a 6" cooltube? and if so does that work well?
> 
> at the min i have a 6inch rvk cooling one 6" cooltube 600 in my veg tent and it is overkill! i have to have a heater on.
> i should either plump for a fan speed controller or just get myself a 4", more money yay


Its working great i dont have any temp probs and some of my plants are inches(4 or 5) from the glass. i didn't realize the size difference when i ordered. But after i realized i said fuck it and kept the 4". soon if i can convince myself out of paranoia i will have another 6 with a 6" fan instead. But thats more of a want, not need.

Oh and chaka i have change it since. did almost exactly what you said. but same concept. Filter, Light, Fan into attic.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

you are so wrong tgss, you need a second 6 in your life!. until you have seen the magic of cross lighting you have not lived lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> he had no a.c so that would have made a huge difference i suppose. he could have had 6x 600w and got a better yield whilst using less juice


Yes major diffrence with a ac he has a commercial ac unit


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm about to buy this. i think
> 
> http://xtreme-gardening.mybigcommerce.com/products/Xtreme-Tea-Brews.html


get it if you can,and for some teas 72 hrs is best,time to break things down,24 hrs is why some people see no diff.
and after you make that xtreme tea,it last long(1 week)after being brew, as long as you keep it cool

>>>few vids.
real easy way to make compost tea.
[video=youtube;GCbeALuAYsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCbeALuAYsg[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2013)

same person,show effects of compost tea.
[video=youtube;uEwB23uhBGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEwB23uhBGY[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2013)

Criminal case dismissed, civil still dragging on.

Hi fella's, now I can chat away again with the fear level not going through the roof. I'm expecting a little company so I'll talk to ya'll later.

Peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2013)

That's some of the best news I've heard in a while!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Multi quote time! 





fatboyOGOF said:


> i was going to have a local make some for me but i read that this stuff is only good for a couple days once the tea is made.
> 
> i'll check into these.
> 
> ...


More reading would help lol
Like G said, if you keep it cool (like in the fridge) the microbes will hibernate thus keeping the LIVING liquid from spoiling.



jigfresh said:


> Bucket and airstone are enough. And some panty hose.... available at 99c store.
> 
> Takes about 24-48 hours to brew the tea (if I remember correctly).... lol.... I made tea once.


correct 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Bucket and airstone is all i got, n two pumps. If you go longer than 48 hours many recommend adding more molasses to feed the microbes.


correct  imo



jigfresh said:


> It's super easy to make tea. Measure some shit out (literally shit ) put it in the panty hose, drop it in a bucket with an airstone going and forget about it for a day. You'll need molasses too, to feed the little beasties.


Correct  


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Was thinking of trying cow, or chicken poop from lowes? and use that for a tea with molasses?


Iv made tea for my veggie garden with composted chicken manure,,, talk about foaming up  damn near anything PROPERLY composted will be good for plants. 



jigfresh said:


> I don't know, but something tells me chicken or cow shit is too hot ? Maybe someone with some knowledge will pipe up. I think that's why peeps like bat and bird shit. ??? Don't listen to me too much though.
> 
> I think you can make tea with just worm shit too. So many kinds of shit to play with lol.
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I enjoy playing in shit so much? I think its good for the skin? lol



ghb said:


> he had no a.c so that would have made a huge difference i suppose. he could have had 6x 600w and got a better yield whilst using less juice


Well, four thousand watts and no ac is just silly. 



giggles26 said:


> I'm thinking of going Filter>Fan>Light>then out while sucking through the filter. Just gotta figure out how to hang this big ass fan lol.


I like pulling air over the bulb as opposed to pushing it.



ghb said:


> tgss, is that a 4" fancooling a 6" cooltube? and if so does that work well?
> 
> at the min i have a 6inch rvk cooling one 6" cooltube 600 in my veg tent and it is overkill! i have to have a heater on.
> i should either plump for a fan speed controller or just get myself a 4", more money yay


I like the sounds of the speed controller. I need one too!



Heads Up said:


> Criminal case dismissed, civil still dragging on.
> 
> Hi fella's, now I can chat away again with the fear level not going through the roof. I'm expecting a little company so I'll talk to ya'll later.
> 
> Peace


Sorry again to hear of the "situation", it really sucks, but thats some great news from a shitty story. Im sure plenty of sixers are and have been sending you good vibes.
It is nice to see you around again though  keep in touch there Heads up!




Does anyone else like mixing tea and coffee? I am a strange mofo.
Still raining, cant to anything outside.... Any suggestions for a watercolor theme?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2013)

Try painting some tea bubbles.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Try painting some tea bubbles.



That is an awesome idea! I like to say Im an abstract artist,,, that just means I really suck at realism lol,,, anyway, tea bubbles will be perfect. Thanks doob 

Heres starfish jig suggested the other day. I decided to leave out the thundercats LMFAO 
took maybe 4.5 hours. Done with gouache watercolors.











And edit: FYI tea bubbles is still my location  just letting everyone know where Im not at haha


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> i should either plump for a fan speed controller or just get myself a 4", more money yay


don't know if you have Harbor Freight in your parts..but they have fan "router" speed controller's for $20..good luck

Also nice artwork WhoD..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

Heads Up said:


> Criminal case dismissed, civil still dragging on.
> 
> Hi fella's, now I can chat away again with the fear level not going through the roof. I'm expecting a little company so I'll talk to ya'll later.
> 
> Peace


I knew it was a good day. That's great.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

That is great news, just fantastic mate!!!! Very very happy for you and the good lady!


Heads Up said:


> Criminal case dismissed, civil still dragging on.
> 
> Hi fella's, now I can chat away again with the fear level not going through the roof. I'm expecting a little company so I'll talk to ya'll later.
> 
> Peace


----------



## duchieman (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow! Great news HU. I'm sure that was a big part of it. Hope the rest falls in place for you and you can let go of the rest of that stress. Then move your ass to Colorado! That's what I'd do if I could. Anyway, cheers man and great hearing from you.

Hey Whodat. Maybe give Futurism a try. I've been assigned that as a group term project in my Creative Design class. Kinda looks a little down your ally?

Hey everyone!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2013)

Heads Up said:


> Criminal case dismissed, civil still dragging on.
> Peace


Great news.....I hear you might know of a good deal on a house in Florida....inquire within.
in the matter of a civil suit....they can't attach what you don't own.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

I made a patch for my fabric pot.

View attachment 2473763View attachment 2473764


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Heres your damn tea bubbles Dooooobie!

The spacing and coloring is too consistent for me.... I know what I can do to make this type look much better  I may try again in a few days but with a different color.
Thanks for the idea Doobs 





Edit: Excuse my manners lol

MVK


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey jig, just get some gold in there and you'll have Mardi Gras colors


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 9, 2013)

Whodat..your art reminds me of when I used to be able to handle trippin.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> Whodat..your art reminds me of when I used to be able to handle trippin.


Thats when they start to look really cool lol. 
I loved that phase, but I aint tripped in a while... was always a good experience for me,,, never had a bad one thank god.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats when they start to look really cool lol. I loved that phase, but I aint tripped in a while... was always a good experience for me,,, never had a bad one thank god.


I aint' tripped in @ 14 yrs..but....I wanna shroom again..just not into this new school "acid"..I also never had a "bad" trip. Best trip was a 1 time only , yellow microdot...FFS I'm old


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok guys sorry I haven't been around all day. My 600 showed up this afternoon, yay! But anyways been busy setting up my new room. Here are some pics as promised. It's a work in progress but this is how far I got tonight. Enjoy guys. 

Let the 600 live on


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2013)

What's up 600!? I need some suggestions please. I am seeking fan recommendations to cool my tents. I have one tent with a 1000 HPS and one with 2 x600. The ducting is 6 inch and I'm hoping I can cool them down. Running high 80's and CO2. Good day!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;vpFIw_CngUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpFIw_CngUE[/video]


love traffic.

most of their original stuff is gone from youtube though.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;NRe42BDK_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRe42BDK_R4[/video]here's one of my favorites. tooo sweet


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys sorry I haven't been around all day. My 600 showed up this afternoon, yay! But anyways been busy setting up my new room. Here are some pics as promised. It's a work in progress but this is how far I got tonight. Enjoy guys.
> 
> Let the 600 live on
> 
> View attachment 2473865View attachment 2473866View attachment 2473870View attachment 2473871View attachment 2473872View attachment 2473873



very nice. i love the hooked up tents. 

now try not to Eff it up!!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

as the topping/cropping experiment continues, i've realized something. all of the plants are much wider than my normal grow profile. moving them around last night, trying not to knock the crap out of each other, was a bit of pain, and they're only 16 days or so into flower. 

oh, oh. lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

Heads Up said:


> Criminal case dismissed, civil still dragging on.
> 
> Hi fella's, now I can chat away again with the fear level not going through the roof. I'm expecting a little company so I'll talk to ya'll later.
> 
> Peace


yikes. well that part's good news. 

was the bust pot related? if so, what happened? 

if you can talk about it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> get it if you can,and for some teas 72 hrs is best,time to break things down,24 hrs is why some people see no diff.
> and after you make that xtreme tea,it last long(1 week)after being brew, as long as you keep it cool
> 
> >>>few vids.
> ...


good stuff thanks.

i've been in the same growing groove for so long, i'm just real curious about bumping my game up just a bit. the high of my best genetics are real good and my yields are more than fine, but as i've mentioned before, i was surprised at the taste and smell of a friend's buds that weren't even cured yet. for myself, i could care less, but i do want to let others try my genetics at their best. 

i made some simple teas when i first started out but in trying to simplify life i cut them out. come to think of it, i never used air stones or waited more than 24 hours either. lol

i've read so much about growing pot over the decades, i need to brush up on the basics every couple of years. informaton get jumbled up, reshuffled or lost.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> same person,show effects of compost tea.
> [video=youtube;uEwB23uhBGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEwB23uhBGY[/video]


DAMN! 

i'm sold


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That is an awesome idea! I like to say Im an abstract artist,,, that just means I really suck at realism lol,,, anyway, tea bubbles will be perfect. Thanks doob
> 
> Heres starfish jig suggested the other day. I decided to leave out the thundercats LMFAO
> took maybe 4.5 hours. Done with gouache watercolors.
> ...


i like that a lot.

i need another hobby. 

very nice. 

henri is my boy these days:

http://www.zazzle.com/henri+rousseau+posters


i bought a paint by the numbers just to see if i was really interested in the hobby. months later, i've pained about an inch of it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That is an awesome idea! I like to say Im an abstract artist,,, that just means I really suck at realism lol,,, anyway, tea bubbles will be perfect. Thanks doob
> 
> Heres starfish jig suggested the other day. I decided to leave out the thundercats LMFAO
> took maybe 4.5 hours. Done with gouache watercolors.
> ...


love the drawing


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

ghb said:


> i like your style, build it up til you reach perfection. those 1k's really don't appeal to me.
> 
> i have been in a 4k air-cooled garden that was just ridiculously sweaty. 600FTFW


i started with a freaky 800 watt unit that is no longer made, 400 hps/400 mh. then went to 1000 and now a 600.

i like the 600 and i've had some big yeilds, but my average yeilds are about 1/3rd less than with the 1000. which is fine. it's still more than enough. i'm thinking of making some tinctures/oils/butter/whatever and will need all i can grow. i don't like a big body stone but i need some pain relief that's more sure than the hit and miss toking sessions. if i smoke a couple joints, i'm already so stoned i find myself tilting a bit off balance if i'm not careful. i'll be standing in the kitchen thinking, damn i'm stoned. if i drank booze too, i'd fall on my ass for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words OGOF & 209 

I started out growing with a black light... I think Iv learned a thing or two along the way, and Im sticking with my trusty six~hundies thank you very much!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the kind words OGOF & 209
> 
> I started out growing with a black light... I think Iv learned a thing or two along the way, and Im sticking with my trusty six~hundies thank you very much!




we wondered about black lights. that was back when most thought that the THC was in the roots and you needed to hang the plant upside down, roots and all, to make sure you get all the THC! 

i remember back in the early 80s, a few of us were growing with some flouros and we heard about, what to us was a new kind of light. they turned out to be metal halides. 10 years later, i finally got one.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey whodat check these sexy bitches out my brother! Talk about straight hash making potential, and not just some shitbag run of the mill hand rub.......im talking melt in your mouth blonde inside, pliable with yer fingers for excellent smoking and eating too!
ACE Seeds Pakistan Chitral Kush is widely known in the cannabis world as being producer of one of the best Pakistan&#8217;s hashes. The Pakistan Chitral ACE seeds offer you is an excellent pure indica bred in the Iberian Peninsula since middle 90&#8217;s. It has been picked and reproduced by Cannabiogen for more than 5 generations in order to get the best hash plant expressions and to keep a wide genetic diversity in the population. The result is an explosion of colours, tastes and scents with two main phenotypes: one green and another very colourful. Both phenotypes produce plants with a high adaptability, fast flowering, generous resin production and potent hash plant effect. The green phenotype may produce a bit more potent and resinous plants while the coloured ones are a real show due to the forest fruits scents and the pink, red and purple colours that adopted when ripening. It is, without any doubt, one of the most beautiful cannabis indica expressions we have ever experienced. Pakistan Chitral is an indica with a surprisingly resistance against fungus and rain, and also an exceptional breeding tool used to develop great hybrids. It's high is relaxing and the red and purple plants smell of wild strawberries and blackberries.ACE Seeds Pakistan Chitral Kush is a genuine treasure for cannabis indica lovers and enthusiasts breeders.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Heres your damn tea bubbles Dooooobie!
> 
> The spacing and coloring is too consistent for me.... I know what I can do to make this type look much better  I may try again in a few days but with a different color.
> Thanks for the idea Doobs
> ...



i've had something like this in my head since high school. i usually make one that looks happier but i'm in a bad mood because i have housework to do. i would fill it in and doodle on it until class was over. 

i need a maid but with the hobby and all, that ain't happening. 

i think i'd like to try it with paints.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

Het fatboy... the button to the right of the 'reply with quote' button is the 'multi-quote' button. If you check that for every post you want to reply to you can do everything in one post. Play around with it. Thought it might help.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Het fatboy... the button to the right of the 'reply with quote' button is the 'multi-quote' button. If you check that for every post you want to reply to you can do everything in one post. Play around with it. Thought it might help.



lol

oddly enough, i've heard that before.

here's the deal. i'm a stoner. i'm never not high when i come here.

when i see a post and feel like saying something, i do so right then and there because i know for a fact, that if i multiquote, i won't remember what i originally wanted to say.

see?


----------



## C Cat (Jan 10, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> as the topping/cropping experiment continues, i've realized something. all of the plants are much wider than my normal grow profile. moving them around last night, trying not to knock the crap out of each other, was a bit of pain, and they're only 16 days or so into flower.
> 
> oh, oh. lol
> 
> View attachment 2474137View attachment 2474138


The supercropping looks nice!I gotta throw a shot up today I did some last week to most of my girls.Like a jungle in there fat!


~C That Cat?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 10, 2013)

dude i hate to do this:
I NEED HELP! pronto~~!!
MY stupid ass 1000(go figure, the 600 is going strong) ballast is making a strange noise that sounds like electricity. im not talking the normal magnetic ballast hum either.

i posted in the room design sub-forum and its dead as a doorknob in there. anyone got a good grip on electricity and could give me a hand??


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd stop using it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Unless you don't mind explaining to anybody how your house burnt down.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 10, 2013)

right on, i know...
its wierd tho. the ballast isnt making any unexpected noise anymore. im considering shelling out the dough on a digital ballast until i can fix the situation.  the house may be a lost cause.

but ive never once had an issue with my lumatek 600 hps. even when im using a ton of other stuff in the house on the same circuit.

i wish i knew what i was doing to take the dang ballast apart and make sure something isnt wrong with it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

Either way stop using the faulty ballast and replace it with your 600W til ya get things figured out


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 10, 2013)

Geetings All,

Here is a couple of shots from my little closet 600watt cooltube grow. Starting 3rd week of 12/12. WW, Skunk x NL, J23 and a couple of freebies.


Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> lol
> 
> oddly enough, i've heard that before.
> 
> ...


Haha I'm the same fucking way! I always have something good to say and then I keep reading and then forget and I'm like fuck!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> very nice. i love the hooked up tents.
> 
> now try not to Eff it up!!


Haha thanks! It's quite efficient actually. Temps are never getting above 78 in either tent. That room is very stabilized climate and it helps a lot. 

I'm hoping I don't eff it up lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> right on, i know...
> its wierd tho. the ballast isnt making any unexpected noise anymore. im considering shelling out the dough on a digital ballast until i can fix the situation. the house may be a lost cause.
> 
> but ive never once had an issue with my lumatek 600 hps. *even when im using a ton of other stuff in the house on the same circuit.*
> ...


I cringe when I see people take electricity lightly. I feel obligated to say something, maybe save you and yours lives, save your house.... This is common sense, or its suppose to be  
Please, consider the potential costs of your laziness. 



ASMALLVOICE said:


> Geetings All,
> 
> Here is a couple of shots from my little closet 600watt cooltube grow. Starting 3rd week of 12/12. WW, Skunk x NL, J23 and a couple of freebies.
> View attachment 2474550View attachment 2474551View attachment 2474552View attachment 2474553View attachment 2474554View attachment 2474555View attachment 2474556View attachment 2474557
> ...


Lovely  thanks for sharing.



giggles26 said:


> Haha I'm the same fucking way! I always have something good to say and then I keep reading and then forget and I'm like fuck!


It makes it a little easier on everyone else to multi quote... dont have to flip through pages as often... but its not the end of the world. 










Been busy as hell sixers, didnt sleep a wink last night, havent eaten yet today, and Im grinding until I get this new veg built and all 40 odd plants transplanted. This veg is gonna be sexy as hell 
"I'll be back."


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2013)

Good night folk.











dog mom





offspring





Shexy tent yesh! dogs doing tranny things
















Blue pits














































start of an engineers dream flowering






Peace,
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I cringe when I see people take electricity lightly. I feel obligated to say something, maybe save you and yours lives, save your house.... This is common sense, or its suppose to be
> Please, consider the potential costs of your laziness.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one about the electricity. After spending 2 years at a votech for electrical some of the ways people have this shit setup just makes me pray for them. Electricity is not to be taken lightly once you have seen what it is capable of.

Oh and yes it does make it easier to multi qoute but I like it my way it keeps my memory in good shape and with what I've done to my brain I need to keep myself on my toes. Also keeps me safe 

Cant wait to see this new veg.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

I was in school for General Auto repair, I have touch many of hot wires and even started a few fires. I don't fuck with electricity. It can be dangerous, very.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey I have a little over a year of Auto Tech lol. 

But yea for real don't fuck with electricity. If you don't know what your doing leave it be and do it safely.


----------



## kev.au (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 10, 2013)

kev.au said:


>


Thats damn beautiful congrads. Stay Lit.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 10, 2013)

Speaking of electricity about to run some 240 volt lines to a sub panel in my flower room from sub panel will be 110 line going to next room for vedge room probly 2 lines each with four plug boxes then 110 into flower room for fans and pumps then a 110 for ac and dehumidifier then a 110 running to a Titan light controller for I dnt have to fool around with multiple timers


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 10, 2013)

kev.au said:


>


What strain


----------



## kev.au (Jan 10, 2013)

Opps, It's Great White Shark from Green House Seeds.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 10, 2013)

kev.au said:


> Opps, It's Great White Shark from Green House Seeds.


Look's really nice.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 10, 2013)

Just fuckin' around with a new camera..the camera is hd capable...now if I can figure it out is another story..hope everybody's healthy and happy in the big six club.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 10, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> Just fuckin' around with a new camera..the camera is hd capable...now if I can figure it out is another story..hope everybody's healthy and happy in the big six club.


Looking very nice bro. Always happy checking the 600 club out. Will have bud porn very soon myself. Can't wait. Stay Lit


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 10, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Looking very nice bro. Always happy checking the 600 club out. Will have bud porn very soon myself. Can't wait. Stay Lit


That's whazzup neighbor...thank you sir..I will get some more pRon up when I can use a computer...tryin to post from this phone suuuuux..g~nizzle....errybody


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 10, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> That's whazzup neighbor...thank you sir..I will get some more pRon up when I can use a computer...tryin to post from this phone suuuuux..g~nizzle....errybody


Yeah i can imagine. Post some new pics tomorrow myself. Later off to bed work in the AM and it's Friday Hell Yeah.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

Morning folks, 

Whodat, check your email mate, yer pm is full and I need some info from ya lad.

Peace, DST


----------



## kev.au (Jan 11, 2013)

Really put in the effort to control my canopy this time around, think i've topped them about 3-4 times total:


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2013)

few more pics just tied them down again this morning and gave a liter of just water they looked dry this monring been on flower since xmas day, going to amsterdam soon aswell any idea on cheap coffee shops what about the limit i can bring back what the will just take off me.....


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

depends if you want crap weed, or weed that's been grown and treated properly budolskie. you'll be sure to get some nice weed at the "Grey Area", but it isn't cheap (15 euro for a nice kush - og, or candy kush or something, but then no where in Amsterdam is cheap anymore). The larger shops charge anything up to 18 euro, I think the Bushdoctor are selling BHO wax (which is illegal to sell) for 95 euro a gram  There are good places, you just need to hunt around. Always ask to see the weed (they don't like you picking it up though) and don't feel uncomfortable saying, No thanks! The thing is, it can be a lucky draw, some plaes will just have a good batch of something in, the quality is not always 100% consistent throughout all places.

If you get on a 17 tram and get off a Bilderdijkstraat there is a coffeeshop called Cheech and Chongs, they only sell a couple of types of weed, but it's always decent and well priced. And they sell the best moroccan hash in amsterdam (imo) It's called Tbisla...pronounced Tuh-bee-sla....it's worthwhile going just for that. IF you don't want to get a tram you can walk it, but it's about 2km (but on a straight road straight from behind Dam square - Raadhuisstraat, goes into Rozengracht, which eventually turns into De Clerq straat, and thats where the shop is.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2013)

cheers d m8 we going for a couple days like not just the ferry we been looking around on net at menus and places we been like finding 4gram blueberry 25 euro and stuf like. we will be just stopping at 1 coffe shop for few bongs and a j then walk around looking for places


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

You do get deals like that, but you'll be lucky to get real deal blueberry tbo (it's normally Power Plant). The Noon coffeeshop use to do not bad deals like that as well.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2013)

ok i will ask for a look anyway like a wana bring a little doggy bag home thats when i will be looking for the deals with the last of my euros instead of bringing home to change


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

from what some lad was saying to me, they just take it off you if it's personal. He said he just stuffed some in a pocket in his trousers in a bag. He was adamant that if caught it would only be taken off him and he would be sent on his way...as though he had experienced that before.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2013)

ii av read that aswell just unsure on the amount haha im planning on a oz or summit like that maybe 2


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the kind words OGOF & 209
> 
> I started out growing with a black light... I think Iv learned a thing or two along the way, and Im sticking with my trusty six~hundies thank you very much!


How ironic my mom was telling me about when she grew her first weed plant back in the day with a black light lol She said it wasnt very good lol o how far we have come since the 70's. I wish she was still mobile enough to garden i bet she would be killing it .


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

And a Hello to you too Hotsause. Hope all is well in Hotsauseworld.


----------



## djwimbo (Jan 11, 2013)

DST said:


> start of an engineers dream flowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really interested to see how this strain performs. From the info on the site, it sounds like exactly what I want and need.
Any more info on it's quirks or tendencies would be appreciated, and a final smoke report of course. I know it has a way to go yet, but I do love me some bud porn.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 11, 2013)

got week one of flower power rocking. Got that compost tea just a bubbling, bought some neptune's harvest for the other cab. i'll use organic compost tea's on the dogs and med man in here, and will use the veg organic compost tea's and flower for the remainder of there floering weeks to come, in the other ill go with the easy method of the neptune's harvest with npk specific for veg, early flower , and late flower. Course that cab is kandy kush and pe pe ledank, will have pics soon just takes awhile to navigate traqffic here at times to goget the pics taken. Lastly the watch kat is monkey kat, she insists on overwatch during the 12 off dark time lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 11, 2013)

random post guys...............................[video=youtube_share;7tgqYWQKBnw]http://youtu.be/7tgqYWQKBnw[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

friday pr0n!
View attachment 2475851View attachment 2475852View attachment 2475853

have a good weekend 6ers


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 11, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> random post guys...............................[video=youtube_share;7tgqYWQKBnw]http://youtu.be/7tgqYWQKBnw[/video]


wheels of fire was my first album not associated with beatles or top 10 stuff.

it rewired my brain.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Good night folk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Page bump!
G~night is right lol thatll put most anyone to bed 



method2mymadness said:


> Speaking of electricity about to run some 240 volt lines to a sub panel in my flower room from sub panel will be 110 line going to next room for vedge room probly 2 lines each with four plug boxes then 110 into flower room for fans and pumps then a 110 for ac and dehumidifier then a 110 running to a Titan light controller for I dnt have to fool around with multiple timers


Sounds like fun! Those controller boxes are clutch when running multiple light. I had my mclx8 and 4 hooked up to 240v 



tkufoS said:


> Just fuckin' around with a new camera..the camera is hd capable...now if I can figure it out is another story..hope everybody's healthy and happy in the big six club.


That shit is proper 




DST said:


> depends if you want crap weed, or weed that's been grown and treated properly budolskie. you'll be sure to get some nice weed at the "Grey Area", but it isn't cheap (15 euro for a nice kush - og, or candy kush or something, but then no where in Amsterdam is cheap anymore). The larger shops charge anything up to 18 euro, I think the Bushdoctor are selling BHO wax (which is illegal to sell) for 95 euro a gram  There are good places, you just need to hunt around. Always ask to see the weed (they don't like you picking it up though) and don't feel uncomfortable saying, No thanks! The thing is, it can be a lucky draw, some plaes will just have a good batch of something in, the quality is not always 100% consistent throughout all places.
> 
> If you get on a 17 tram and get off a Bilderdijkstraat there is a coffeeshop called Cheech and Chongs, they only sell a couple of types of weed, but it's always decent and well priced. And they sell the best moroccan hash in amsterdam (imo) It's called Tbisla...pronounced Tuh-bee-sla....it's worthwhile going just for that. IF you don't want to get a tram you can walk it, but it's about 2km (but on a straight road straight from behind Dam square - Raadhuisstraat, goes into Rozengracht, which eventually turns into De Clerq straat, and thats where the shop is.


Or you can have a giant tower of 600s in your house and never run out of the highest quality dank, at a good price to boot! lol



Hotsause said:


> How ironic my mom was telling me about when she grew her first weed plant back in the day with a black light lol She said it wasnt very good lol o how far we have come since the 70's. I wish she was still mobile enough to garden i bet she would be killing it .


Hey old friend! Good to see ya around these parts  So its your mother who passed on the green thumb eh? Thank you momma! 
Hope to see ya around more often, and hope all is well.



djwimbo said:


> I'm really interested to see how this strain performs. From the info on the site, it sounds like exactly what I want and need.
> Any more info on it's quirks or tendencies would be appreciated, and a final smoke report of course. I know it has a way to go yet, but I do love me some bud porn.


Iv had a hard on for the ED since day one. Stunning flowers.



Good day sixers  Its friday? oh ok


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 11, 2013)

What's going on guys?! I have a Q: I was hoping I could get some opinions on. Been reading threads all morning and can't seem to get the answer to my Q. 

Here it is. Has anyone ever experienced Lock Out and have had the roots just STOP growing? Right now roots BARELY reach ends of net pod and it's starting to get those little brown spots from PH imbalance but my PH is 5.8 on the money! It's a drip setup so I think PH is good.?

I love this girl and want her to make it. Looks amazing but STARTING to show its struggling a little now. How can I get the roots to start growing again? And how long do I need to flush my res to stop lock out? Any help would be Awesome guys!! Plz help!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

My first thought is water temps? Is the water warm? Other than that, I got nothing. Maybe there is shit in the rockwool messing things up. Maybe just take the whole net pot and place it in clear pH'd water for a little bit to flush anything bad out.

You might want to try messing with hydrogen peroxide. I never have so don't know ammounts or what to do with it, but I imagine it might help.

That's shitty and i've never had it myself. Good luck.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So I checked the status this morning of my 600 and this is what I see
> 
> 
> Latest Event:Out for delivery - January 9, 2013 5:18:00 AM
> ...


Gunna have to swap that 250 sign out for a 6hundo one lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Slime/root rot? Everything sounds good, just stunted your saying? In dwc my plants would go through a slow phase,, then EXPLOSION lol. 
If its root rot I highly suggest reading through this thread... Yes you can use teas in dwc/hydro too  but this is different, its not to feed the plant in any way,,, its producing specific beneficial microbes to eat slime and protect your roots.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2013)

yessir,thats what helps me go so long without a rez change.^^^^^


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

What up sixers? So last night I topped my vintage 06 and she now has 2 heads for sure! Oh good days.

Oh quick question for you guys have any of you done an entire grow with a MH conversion bulb? I've been doing some reading and some people say the conversion bulbs have just enough red spectrum to use during flowering but helps keep stretch down. Just wondering if any of you have used one?


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> tgss, is that a 4" fancooling a 6" cooltube? and if so does that work well?
> 
> at the min i have a 6inch rvk cooling one 6" cooltube 600 in my veg tent and it is overkill! i have to have a heater on.
> i should either plump for a fan speed controller or just get myself a 4", more money yay


Funny I'm in much need of a 6" fan!! Trade you my 4" setup for your 6" one lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

You can flower with an MH. You'll lose weight but gain frostiness.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up sixers? So last night I topped my vintage 06 and she now has 2 heads for sure! Oh good days.
> 
> Oh quick question for you guys have any of you done an entire grow with a MH conversion bulb? I've been doing some reading and some people say the conversion bulbs have just enough red spectrum to use during flowering but helps keep stretch down. Just wondering if any of you have used one?


I have used a mh conversion when i had my 400 but nevr the whole way. first two weeks and the last two weeks. so really i have no idea. but i see many people grow with MH's so i guess your good.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Slime/root rot? Everything sounds good, just stunted your saying? In dwc my plants would go through a slow phase,, then EXPLOSION lol.
> If its root rot I highly suggest reading through this thread... Yes you can use teas in dwc/hydro too  but this is different, its not to feed the plant in any way,,, its producing specific beneficial microbes to eat slime and protect your roots.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


Yea everything looks great BUT my roots are stunted. Not really the plant. The plant itself is pretty much almost 2' tall already! I'm at work si my damn phone won't let me repost some pics but in my "OK" journal I have a couple pics that if you can zoom in you can see small yellow/brown crunchy spots! I'll take pics of roots later today. 

But you are saying that thru the use of certain teas I can get my roots going again? Now does this mean I have to stay Organic or can I go back to normal feed once tea session is over? I want to make the organic switch but want to master one before I jump into another style of growing.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You can flower with an MH. You'll lose weight but gain frostiness.


Ya that's what I heard. Wonder how much weight I'd lose. I want some frosty shit as I make a lot of hash and other concentrates lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have used a mh conversion when i had my 400 but nevr the whole way. first two weeks and the last two weeks. so really i have no idea. but i see many people grow with MH's so i guess your good.


Yea I thought about using it the last 2 weeks when it's really packing on the weight to up my trichome production but I'm not sure. Guess I've got nothing but time to see how it works lol


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I thought about using it the last 2 weeks when it's really packing on the weight to up my trichome production but I'm not sure. Guess I've got nothing but time to see how it works lol



i used a 400mh to veg and for 1st 10 days or so off flower,then put a 600hps dual spec should i change back to the 400mh for last 2 weeks or just leave the dual spec in all the way now or go buy a 600mh to finish off as only coppers


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya that's what I heard. Wonder how much weight I'd lose. I want some frosty shit as I make a lot of hash and other concentrates lol.


I've recently started using Mendocino avalanche for a finisher. I would say that I do see a visual increase in density and frostiness. It's not a crazy amount, but I can honestly say I feel it adds a point to a plant. Like if I was growing a 7 it will make it an 8. Not a huge jump but to actually say I see results from what I thought was a snake oil says something.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 11, 2013)

Just noticed there was a link in your post. Ty!!! That is exactly my issue. Slimy kinda shit and brown. Thanks again! Gunna look all the stuff up and see what I can do.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up sixers? So last night I topped my vintage 06 and she now has 2 heads for sure! Oh good days.
> 
> Oh quick question for you guys have any of you done an entire grow with a MH conversion bulb? I've been doing some reading and some people say the conversion bulbs have just enough red spectrum to use during flowering but helps keep stretch down. Just wondering if any of you have used one?


Not sure what a conversion bulb is. Iv done MH al the way through.... Oh boy! lol Like jig said, you loose weight but the quality is ooohohhohohoh soo sweet  stayed in my personals and only gifted/sold to deserving people.



SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Yea everything looks great BUT my roots are stunted. Not really the plant. The plant itself is pretty much almost 2' tall already! I'm at work si my damn phone won't let me repost some pics but in my "OK" journal I have a couple pics that if you can zoom in you can see small yellow/brown crunchy spots! I'll take pics of roots later today.
> 
> But you are saying that thru the use of certain teas I can get my roots going again? Now does this mean I have to stay Organic or can I go back to normal feed once tea session is over? I want to make the organic switch but want to master one before I jump into another style of growing.


Yes in a way. PLEASE for your own good and understanding,,,, read that link I posted.



SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Just noticed there was a link in your post. Ty!!! That is exactly my issue. Slimy kinda shit and brown. Thanks again! Gunna look all the stuff up and see what I can do.


And I just noticed this ^^ sorry, I was still on last page................................ You know, flipping back and forth because people like to post after post after post......... Now Im editing this multiquote to add this so I dont make another post directly after I just posted...
Ok none of that nonsense had anything to do with you lol Give that thread a read, its awesome!
vented



genuity said:


> yessir,thats what helps me go so long without a rez change.^^^^^


Got that right G! In dwc Iv gone entire grows without res changes, just topping off when needed  then around week 6 (on an 8 week strain) I top off with just water and eventually the entire system is just water.... You already know this,,, I just like explaining myself


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Taking down my flooded tube hydro setup today. After 4 years of hydro fun I'm trying an all soil run. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

lmao, Jig of the Dump is it!

seriously mate, you'll do the biz!!



jigfresh said:


> Taking down my flooded tube hydro setup today. After 4 years of hydro fun I'm trying an all soil run. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

And whodat, stop being a plonker, it's a judges spoon dumbass with love from the 6! to add to your collection wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more, lmfbo.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay!! New *GLASS!  *lol Thank you so much.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Uh... I was an observer... do i get a prize lol.

What strains is everyone smoking on today????!!!!

Dog Kush and Banana OG in the jig house.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I've recently started using Mendocino avalanche for a finisher. I would say that I do see a visual increase in density and frostiness. It's not a crazy amount, but I can honestly say I feel it adds a point to a plant. Like if I was growing a 7 it will make it an 8. Not a huge jump but to actually say I see results from what I thought was a snake oil says something.


I will have to take a look into that then. Thanks!



whodatnation said:


> Not sure what a conversion bulb is. Iv done MH al the way through.... Oh boy! lol Like jig said, you loose weight but the quality is ooohohhohohoh soo sweet  stayed in my personals and only gifted/sold to deserving people.


A conversion bulb is a MH that basically is suppose to have the right red spectrum for flowering that plants need but yet maintaining the blue's to prevent stretching. It says it's used for all stages of a plants life. 




jigfresh said:


> Uh... I was an observer... do i get a prize lol.
> 
> What strains is everyone smoking on today????!!!!
> 
> Dog Kush and Banana OG in the jig house.


Smoking on some super skunk and some big bud. I've got some juicy fruit drying right now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sadly nothing jig. No smoke for me.


----------



## ak47caretaker (Jan 11, 2013)

og kush, blueberry kush and ak#1


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

l.a. kush here jig.



i lost my enitre crop 100 percent of everything last night. veggers clones flowering plants. 

why? Those Fucking Rust Mites Got ME! FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. this happens. woosah. zen.


now thats done. im moving into a new giant house tuesday. good bye tent. ive got room status finally. and a few of them.


im looking at this whole tebacle like a new start. fresh. yes it sucks. shit happens. stay positive. 


new grow starting tuesday.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Uh... I was an observer... do i get a prize lol.
> 
> What strains is everyone smoking on today????!!!!
> 
> Dog Kush and Banana OG in the jig house.




about to chop down some banana og x og

that greencrack is fruity,with all head high,not really for me.
its an s1,and i got all diff plants,but all are ok,one put out nanners.

ch.ak x og is full power,like i like it to be.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

somebody needs to just cross my grails and make banana kush x strawberry diesel. ill be happy.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 11, 2013)

A couple of nugs from a zip of purp that have kept the gloom and doom away for the last couple of weeks.


About 10 weeks, maybe a bit less from smokin my own

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 11, 2013)

lol weighted my bag of left over roachs and I got 107g i was like damn i need to give it away.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

DOG SHIT...that's what I been smoking on. lol.






And no, you can't get a prize, you didn't even put a pic in you jockey! now fork off!!!!


jigfresh said:


> Uh... I was an observer... do i get a prize lol.
> 
> What strains is everyone smoking on today????!!!!
> 
> Dog Kush and Banana OG in the jig house.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol weighted my bag of left over roachs and I got 107g i was like damn i need to give it away.


LOL, I have a nice collection myself, but probably not that big! I just started throwing them away bc I couldn't find a good use for them. Back in the day I would have been so stoked to break all of those up and make fatty roach dOObs, I loved that shit when I was a kid. It was the only way to get high off the shwag brown bear shit we had to smoke lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> LOL, I have a nice collection myself, but probably not that big! I just started throwing them away bc I couldn't find a good use for them. Back in the day I would have been so stoked to break all of those up and make fatty roach dOObs, I loved that shit when I was a kid. It was the only way to get high off the shwag brown bear shit we had to smoke lol.


Haha I remember that shit!! Schwag twiced smoke just taste like even more shit lol. Oh the good old days how I do miss them sometimes. I remember when one of my homies got sold a bag of leaves when he first started smoking lol. 

How bout big ol resin balls?! Yummy those taste awesome to haha.

All this talk makes me feel older and older shit!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 11, 2013)

Lemon skunk


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

nice clean set up those babies look amazing.....maybe give that undercarriage a tune up? looks stellar though man seriously


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 11, 2013)

DST said:


> And a Hello to you too Hotsause. Hope all is well in Hotsauseworld.


Hello D im usually lurking around I have some Dogs in Veg ill have some flicks when it gets interesting



jigfresh said:


> Uh... I was an observer... do i get a prize lol.
> 
> What strains is everyone smoking on today????!!!!
> 
> Dog Kush and Banana OG in the jig house.


Just some Chem, Chem 91, and Flo


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Jan 11, 2013)

4 those with air cooled 600w hps set ups. Approx how close are unable to leave ur lights to the ladies?


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2013)

in my exp they will never burn under the cooltubes but you will get bleaching from the light if they get too close.

i'd like to leave at least 6" away if growing horizontally, preferrably 12".


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. The big ones are from seed, the little guys are a first pass of clones from them, thus they look a little crappy but they are growing strong right now.

I think the bottom looks more jungley than it really is; I took 25 cuts from their nether regions in the first week of flower but left the fan leaves which are sticking in the camera's face. It's really kind of bare down there.

Lemon skunk shoots up like a sumbitch. You have to be prepared. I only topped once to give 4 tops per plant. Filling the trays with hydroton is a new practice for me. Really glad I did it. Last cycle I found the entire tray was filled with roots;a beautiful sight. Cuts down on fungus gnats too. I pot up in netpots to aid the process. Dyna-Gro, as usual.



cannabiscult said:


> nice clean set up those babies look amazing.....maybe give that undercarriage a tune up? looks stellar though man seriously


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2013)

DST said:


> from what some lad was saying to me, they just take it off you if it's personal. He said he just stuffed some in a pocket in his trousers in a bag. He was adamant that if caught it would only be taken off him and he would be sent on his way...as though he had experienced that before.


every time i have been i have brought weed back with me. i go on the plane or ferry with it and have taken well over an oz with me before, you'll be fine.

i would recommend you go to asda and look for kids snack bags by the sandwich bags, they have little pictures of animals on ( monkey, dinosaur etc).

they are the best smell proof bags i have ever seen, even better than the smelly proof bags you get at the grow shop. you can easily fit a half in one if you want to. the only problem is they are stiff plastic that makes a rustling noise. what i normally do is place the bags i have acquired in one of these then place that inside another one then place both of them in a normal zip lock bag that is soft plastic to avoid making any noise and also to stop the sharp edges of the bag sticking in your balls when you are walking through customs.

i used to put it in my bag but twice in a row the baggage handler had it!! i actually heard him when i got off the plane saying fuck me this stinks! i had to laugh once i got over the initial rage but now i keep it on my person.

oh the joys of smuggling personal amounts of weed.


----------



## zack66 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a six pack of purple kush 3.5 weeks old under my 600. 2 more weeks of veg then, into the flower room.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

With all this rain these little shrooms have popped out all over the place in old piles of donkey manure. I dont think they are the psychedelic kind but I'll look into it 





These popped out of an empty raised bed I got. 



Edit: something I found "Now here are three images of the deadly Galerina Autumnalis in woodchips"



IDK man lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice plants zack,

word up shnk, they looks awesome mate.

as far as traveling with bud...ever tried just throwing a handfull of nugs under some dirty cloths stuffed into a duffel bag? worked for me countless times. not alot just a quarter or so.....


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

whodat... i dont know how much you know about mycology but those certainly do not look like psilocybin or psylocin varieties. they dont seem to be amanita or fly agaric. be very very careful mate. best shrooms IMO are thai aborts, penis envy uncuts and blue hawiians.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> whodat... i dont know how much you know about mycology but those certainly do not look like psilocybin or psylocin varieties. they dont seem to be amanita or fly agaric. be very very careful mate. best shrooms IMO are thai aborts, penis envy uncuts and blue hawiians.


Im with you on that, and no, I know NOTHING about mushrooms. I was going to eat them if I found indisputable evidence showing they are not poisonous. Thanks for the insight!  I was hopeful for a second there haha


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Jan 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> in my exp they will never burn under the cooltubes but you will get bleaching from the light if they get too close.
> 
> i'd like to leave at least 6" away if growing horizontally, preferrably 12".



thanks man


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

no worries man, ive just had alot of time to play with them up here in the mountains, im still learning too but dont want to see anyone get sick


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> no worries man, ive just had alot of time to play with them up here in the mountains, im still learning too but dont want to see anyone get sick


Im currently in the final phases on building my rooms. I am limited in height by 6ft in each room. As a result I figured 600w hps was a high wattage as I could go due to limited height. I'm now wondering if I should go 1000w hps.... I haven't bought my gear yet. That should be next week...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> no worries man, ive just had alot of time to play with them up here in the mountains, im still learning too but dont want to see anyone get sick


Yeah I learned the hard way. When I was 14 or so my friend picked some and said "yeah man these are totally tripping shrooms" my dumb ass took his word for it... An hour later projectile liquids start shooting from every orphus on my body haha, it was TERRIBLE! Now even smelling mushroom makes me gag pretty bad,,, the body does not forget. When I trip I have to put them in peanut butter. I love cooked mushrooms in a dish though!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

user....go with 2 600s if a 1k is on your mind. better light spread with cross light about the same amperage at 120v.

whodat, i know what you mean man when i was around that age i did the same thing in florida and i was sitting around a patio table with 10 or so friends and girlfriends and the blunt came around to me, i hit it, and promptly projectile vomitted all over my buddies GF sitting on his lap across from me. It got in her mouth lol gross sorry.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im with you on that, and no, I know NOTHING about mushrooms. I was going to eat them if I found indisputable evidence showing they are not poisonous. Thanks for the insight!  I was hopeful for a second there haha


Do not eat those things! I grown shrooms and go shroom hunting every year and if you eat those you wont be whodat any longer you will be whodead :S


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

hell yea giggles lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> hell yea giggles lol


LOL that's real talk right there

But no for real shrooms are so much fun to grow. I love me some boomers.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

yea i need a spore kit stat, my guy who trades me for herb went off the deep end so lol there goes the supply. ( i mean i think he smoked too much dmt or did some ibogain or some shit and hes a loon now


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> user....go with 2 600s if a 1k is on your mind. better light spread with cross light about the same amperage at 120v.
> 
> whodat, i know what you mean man when i was around that age i did the same thing in florida and i was sitting around a patio table with 10 or so friends and girlfriends and the blunt came around to me, i hit it, and promptly projectile vomitted all over my buddies GF sitting on his lap across from me. It got in her mouth lol gross sorry.


Agreed on the light spread,, I love duel 600s one hps one mh 



giggles26 said:


> Do not eat those things! I grown shrooms and go shroom hunting every year and if you eat those you wont be whodat any longer you will be whodead :S





giggles26 said:


> LOL that's real talk right there
> 
> But no for real shrooms are so much fun to grow. I love me some boomers.


Thats awesome man. Thanks for the input by the way lol whodead I dont want to be! 
15 is when I started growing for real, got my very first 600  Anyway, while reading all day every day about growing cannabis I was also reading about growing shrooms, learned allot about it but have since forgot. I may want to give it a go sometime soon


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> yea i need a spore kit stat, my guy who trades me for herb went off the deep end so lol there goes the supply. ( i mean i think he smoked too much dmt or did some ibogain or some shit and hes a loon now


Don't need a kit just make you some cakes and buy some spores. Simple. Have you some shrooms ready in 5-6 weeks if all goes well


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2013)

nice man thats good turn around


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Agreed on the light spread,, I love duel 600s one hps one mh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I just told canna it's so simple.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> nice man thats good turn around


Yep and then you can flush them 4-5 times usually and get more shrooms each time


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 11, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> whodat... i dont know how much you know about mycology but those certainly do not look like psilocybin or psylocin varieties. they dont seem to be amanita or fly agaric. be very very careful mate. best shrooms IMO are thai aborts, penis envy uncuts and blue hawiians.


I will second that lol the best trip i ever had was about 2 months ago on some P.E. I was watching Spongebob and the tv started melting and looking deformed lol good times good times i ate about 3-4 caps and stems and was on another planet for a good 7 hours


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 11, 2013)

Usernamewastaken said:


> Im currently in the final phases on building my rooms. I am limited in height by 6ft in each room. As a result I figured 600w hps was a high wattage as I could go due to* limited height.* I'm now wondering if I should go 1000w hps.... I haven't bought my gear yet. That should be next week...


what are we talking about here??? 600w are the sweet spot in bulbs. to me?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2013)

600 is the best ratio im pretty sure. like its the most effiecent per watt.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2013)

i wonder however if it reaches as far away, not width, but length of the light vertically. i noticed my 1000 i can put the plants an awful long ways away and it seems to stay in that happy medium by eye.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2013)

no shrooms for me plz... omg i tripped WAY too hard once!! that'll cure yur itch for the REST of your life. whew... scary!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> no shrooms for me plz... omg i tripped WAY too hard once!! that'll cure yur itch for the REST of your life. whew... scary!


Same here. Freaked out on one little mushroom. Bad night. Never again.

Happy weekend everyone. And thanks for sharing your strains!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Deleted... no point in trying to post this shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol, deleted.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 11, 2013)

My Ken's Grand Daddy Purple seedling. Can wait to start flowering her. These are of course under my 600. Stay Lit.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Deleted... no point in trying to post this shit.


I tried to reply before the delete and riu locked up.

peace
cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

attempt #2
.....?

Day 19 from seed.

Veg Box 

LxWxH 8 x 3.5 x 3.5, open air hood 600w digilux MH on a galaxy balast, 6 foot light rail.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Woohoo!...


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Jan 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> what are we talking about here??? 600w are the sweet spot in bulbs. to me?


let me explain at how I've arrived at my current plan.

due to height restrictions (6ft ceiling) I believed I was limited to using a 600w and I am/ was ok with that.

i realize what thread I am in so its very pro 600w 


i am doing small / legal / medicinal ( for me only ) cannabis. At most 6 plants in each room per the law. So I really am just concerned with what's best for the final product without throwing money out the window on the wrong gear.

600w or 1000w

heck I was even thinking of lining a few walls with some ho flourescent tubes...

i have till next weekend or so till I go and buy the stuff...need to cut some duct holes and make new electric live.



thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

We are pro anything that grows dank  they will both grow the same quality bud... and if your half decent at growing, using a 600 you should have plenty of trouble consuming all of your meds before the next crop is in 

Depending on your lay out, the best option in my opinion is 2 600s, one HPS one MH, the plants will love the mixed spectrum,,, thus growing better dank.


----------



## blindbaby (Jan 11, 2013)

is this cocoa coir? i have allways used soil, but wondered how this would work. is it hydro?


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

Personally I think for efficiency a 600w (but like you say, you are inm the 600w thread, what answer would you expect, Since you are keeing it to the legal limit of 6, I think a 600 will work well. However, you could grow 6 monsters and have each plant with a 1k or a 600w......so you need to think, how much do I want to spend, how much do I need to keep me going. Work that out then go back from there....so if you are smoking an ounce a week for example, a 600 is probably going to be ideal if you can even reach .6 of a gram per watt.

Morning everyone!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

blindbaby said:


> is this cocoa coir? i have allways used soil, but wondered how this would work. is it hydro?


Its actually supersoil topped off with hydroton. I had some laying around and seeing as Im no longer growing dwc I thought I should use it... Never done it before, but should help keep moisture from evaporating, keeping the medium cooler, keep the top layer of soil from drying out quickly and getting crusty, and it plain ol' looks nice 


edit: top of the morning to ya D  as I ride off to bed  
Have a good one!


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

Sleep well whodat...been fukking lurking around since 4 oclock this morning...fukkin sleep depraved, lol. Think I'll be going back to bed soon as well.

As soon as I uploaded some pr0n


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

More of the Engineers Dream:

























































And isn't this the cutest little female you ever did see? Headband x Deep Blue. Very tight and shexy yesh!
















One of the Blue Pits from the back of the cab out for an inspection....





















Peace and a happy weekend to all.

DST


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 11, 2013)

DST said:


> More of the Engineers Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro very nice. Can't wait have 3 different phenos of the Girl Scout Cookies going. Take care bro.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheers bud, i got a little nug of something that had been crossed with gsc, it was okay, nothing stand-outish though. Would love to get a niff of the real deal. Seems like another strain with a lot of politics around it though.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Cheers bud, i got a little nug of something that had been crossed with gsc, it was okay, nothing stand-outish though. Would love to get a niff of the real deal. Seems like another strain with a lot of politics around it though.


It's just a bunch of hype its not all that. Yeah I've had some pretty good GSC but not really good for what they want for a oz. My boy has a version that's more GDP taste, smell & look then the Kush in her. For seeds I found in some bomb ass GSC figured it was worth a shoot to see my phenos.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

So I got bored tonight and made this 

Should help up my 250 yield...


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its actually supersoil topped off with hydroton. I had some laying around and seeing as Im no longer growing dwc I thought I should use it... Never done it before, but should help keep moisture from evaporating, keeping the medium cooler, keep the top layer of soil from drying out quickly and getting crusty, and it plain ol' looks nice
> 
> 
> edit: top of the morning to ya D  as I ride off to bed
> Have a good one!


good usage of the hydroton whodat, do you use any at the bottom of the pot as a drainage layer, or is it straight super soil? 

you missed another benefit to having them on top too (i don't really know if this applies to you because you look like a very meticulous gardener) it speeds up watering time, at least for me it does, i just simply dump in whatever i am feeding them rather than pour it in gently and slowly, the medium stays put and the pebbles jiggle around a bit but settle when the water level drops



DST said:


> More of the Engineers Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jimmy saville would approve, i do too.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 12, 2013)

my new system
undercurrent with 1 1/2" pipes and 3 600wattsssssss holler
I'm only like 2 days in and started getting some brown gunk build up. 
anybody have any advice on this???


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

Great looking set up Pound Town. Looks like you got some nice amount of space there as well. Do you think leaving a little bit of a gap at the back side of the set up would be beneficial (for access and maintenance) or have you run it like this before without problems? (reason I ask is that I grow in 0.0 square feet, lol. and I have to contort myself into places to do what I have to do with the girls).

And I swear in pic 1 there is a god like glow coming down from the six at the very back


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

And the ones in the cages, have they been naughty? or do they just like kinkee shtuff, yesh?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks. i dont really plan on having to go back there for anything lol. i mean i can reach back and touch the wall so all is good. yea i have been waiting years to have this much space and run a system the way ive always wanted. undercurrent seems the easiest to maintain and best/quickest payoff. ive done dwc top feed once with good results. any tips this go round?

and the ones with the screens are just the tallest ones that need to be started in scrog. eventually the whole top will be covered in screen and it will be a long forest of buds


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2013)

so many posts to read in morning i need to wait till iv had a few bongs before i come on


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 12, 2013)

budolskie said:


> so many posts to read in morning i need to wait till iv had a few bongs before i come on


Hell yeah best way to start the day Wake & Bake.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

Been baking for a few hours, I feel.....cooked!

And PT, wish I could give you some tips but I have never worked with hydro like that (only a kind of nft, but that was when I wasn't grey).


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2013)

pound town

one major tip i would give you is get the res out of the grow room, you are knocking all of the oxygen out of your water. dwc 101.

also it should have a lid on it, light makes algaes grow in the water, which also eat up oxygen.

whodatnation will chime in when he wakes up, he's your man


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 12, 2013)

..................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 12, 2013)

Lets go spurs! I will shit my pants if redner beats them today! Ive never been a big qpr fan! I'll bet ole harry has his hands full tryin to defend ole gareth bale! For those not in the knowm gareth bale is the man screw messi gareth bale is the man! Dude can play fullback or attacking winger and play them at world class level enough said! lol, good morning 6ers.


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2013)

he's no leighton baines! j/k he is the best sheep shagger to have ever played the game


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 12, 2013)

DST said:


> More of the Engineers Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics D. I havent gotten around to popping any ED yet but when i get some room i think that will be my next pop along with some CJ



jhod58vw said:


> Damn bro very nice. Can't wait have 3 different phenos of the Girl Scout Cookies going. Take care bro.


Nice i have what i believe is the Thin Mint pheno. When i rub her stem i get a good whiff of what smells like Thin Mint. Im very excited about these girls  Small yield but Extremely potent meds that sounds good to me. There is alot of HYPE around this GSC strain but from what ive learned there were seeds available of her which is why there are so many different phenos. The Thin Mint pheno is supposed to be the most potent and one of the best smelling. I hope i have the Thin Mint pheno but only time will tell


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn this thread has grown!!! Lots of new names in the convo....lots of nice looking grows too!!! I currently have BLZBUD,Cheese, and Sour Cream running in dirt under a 1k dimmed to 600....will throw up some pics soon, if I remember!!! 

Hope all is well!!!!
Endls


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 12, 2013)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Damn this thread has grown!!! Lots of new names in the convo....lots of nice looking grows too!!! I currently have BLZBUD,Cheese, and Sour Cream running in dirt under a 1k dimmed to 600....will throw up some pics soon, if I remember!!!
> 
> Hope all is well!!!!
> Endls


I am still unsure if growth is good. Ive seen alot of good here but then again ive seen it attract trolls in sheeps clothing! I'm sure the core group here have another place they go lmao!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

It's good to see so many familiar faces these days. Where the hell you guys been. 



POUND TOWN said:


> my new system
> undercurrent with 1 1/2" pipes and 3 600wattsssssss holler
> I'm only like 2 days in and started getting some brown gunk build up.
> anybody have any advice on this???


Are your water temps good? (below 72) And what all are you using in the rez? One tip I'd give (not sure if it would help with the sludge) is to fan out that return water. It dumps into the rez real smooth and easy, if you could fan it out or have something that spreads out that flow... even just something hanging in front of it to break up that column of water. The reason is for more aggitation and more oxygen in the water. I read somewhere that water from a waterfall more effectively dissolves oxygen in the rez vs. airstones.

ANother thing is I would either light proof that rez/ both rez's.... or just put up a divider between them and the lights. THat plastic isn't light proof. Shine a flashlight on the outside and put your hand in front, see if you can't see your shadow. I would hang some panda film between the grow space and the rez area. (and i would also cover those rez's with aluminum tape, but I cover everything in it lol)

Water temps and light would be my guess on the cause.

Good to see you around Pound.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2013)

Anybody Know What this may be on my roots, its not part of my soil mixture. It is only in this plant and it is causing it to yellow and noticeably slowing growth. I decided to check here first see if any of yall have seen this shit before i go off researching. they are the orangish brown color bits.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 12, 2013)

very nice, I am interested to see how well the single fan does with pulling an dpushing from tents. I would probably extend plastic to cover all carpet in room, I already destroyed some of ours.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

blazed on some void. highly anticipating the new house on Tuesday.......new room to play with. my roommate and i decided we are going to split a room down the center with poly and have one room with alternating flower cycles. he'll run the dirt side il run the hydro side. thinking 4 600 total......gotta start putting money away for all that shit. lol have a great day fellas, im in an unusually good mood today


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

DIZZAM nice pics there DST. i was glad to show my girl those pics, so she'll be as interested in our headband and engineers dream seeds as i am. lol. great minds think alike...

btw i love mixing lots of strains together in one bowl anyone else like that?

im fried... from one vape bowl out the volcano. bout 5 strains mixed. 
maybe im just crazy like that tho.

good to see everyone's pics and all!
cheers all around!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody Know What this may be on my roots, its not part of my soil mixture. It is only in this plant and it is causing it to yellow and noticeably slowing growth. I decided to check here first see if any of yall have seen this shit before i go off researching. they are the orangish brown color bits.


my last round i had some FOFF that did that crap similar to that and mushrooms started growing out of the hard spots. bad deal... i hate FOFF now, i just have too many probs with it.
RE-EDIT: That spot closest to your fingernail in particular looks like what im talking about. it took a couple weeks for the shrooms to start.
i have no idea if what u got there is the same as me tho...

EDIT: wow im really typing good arent i!? FOFF (forgetful old fart's foolishness) was supposed to be FFOF (Fox Farm ocean farts)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay new cord is coming. Got tired of looking for the old one.

got go, wife wants me to do so stuff


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

By FOFF do you mean FFOF? lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

time for some snowboarding on monday. loveland should be nice and chill....ready to smash it up.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> By FOFF do you mean FFOF? lol.


I edited it... the shame. i must now do the honorable thing and end my life:


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> time for some snowboarding on monday. loveland should be nice and chill....ready to smash it up.


WTF? its like 55 F here in mid/southeast-michigan. its just funny that someone would happen to post that when its so unseasonably warm here. ha!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

Holy shit! I woke up this morning and looked in my smaller tent and temps were 60! Fuck me! That's with lights on. Grrr had to kick the heater on. Damn you winter!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> time for some snowboarding on monday. loveland should be nice and chill....ready to smash it up.


Loveland, Co??


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

im thinking about tossing my damn pre98 bubba into flower. this thing is half pissing me off because of how slow it grows. any of ya'll had this strain goin? (i know that aint the best pic, and its a couple days old.)

n/m that funky leaf. its one of the original leaves from the point it was cloned, they always do that to me. DO however notice the height. its only about 10 inches tall out of the pot max. and its been veg'n for around 4 weeks from a tiny lil clone. i had another tiny clone of NL, same time same everything, that has grown way faster and is already a week into flower cuz it veg'd faster. 
the final product from this clone is wicked, it just grows super slow and only produces those rock hard golf ball nugs. im frustrated.

EDIT: plus i know the source isnt getting rid of it anytime soon. im actually thining about hitting it up with some pollen from a papaya male, or if i get a male out of my Psycho Killers. Which by the way are all doing good so far, all made it up out the medium and are happy to be alive.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2013)

Last bong for the night and movie in the bedroom while she watches that big brother shite, gona watch cop out then finish last series oz in morning gutted iv gotten to end it was so good


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

yep loveland colorado it was -20 degrees up here at the top last night!!!! cold as fuck


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> yep loveland colorado it was -20 degrees up here at the top last night!!!! cold as fuck


Damn bro don't think I have ever experienced that cold. I think in the teens is the coldest I have ever been in. Not for me. My perfect weather is in the 70 to low 80's.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

ive been in -40 before. it is no way to live life. lol i dont mind the cold too much, but thats odd considering im south african and lived in florida for 9 years


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> ive been in -40 before. it is no way to live life. lol i dont mind the cold too much, but thats odd considering im south african and lived in florida for 9 years


Crazy shit -40 fuk that not for me.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> yep loveland colorado it was -20 degrees up here at the top last night!!!! cold as fuck


Aww shit i live close to u 
heres some flicks of Blue Dream and Mob Boss Both day 63
Mob Boss


Blue Dream


And some Flo that is Currently Curing


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

nice man im sure you dont have to think very hard to figure out which town im in. its notorious for ganja


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

those buds look awesome man keep that shit up!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> yep loveland colorado it was -20 degrees up here at the top last night!!!! cold as fuck


Haha I use to live there!!! Still got some friends up there.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

nice giggle loveland is pretty cool. im up higher


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> nice giggle loveland is pretty cool. im up higher


lol i have a few guesses. Im in the stinky town of Greeley YAWN i cant wait to move but my plants seem to like it out here so its not a bad thing. im craving a hot chocolate now with all this talk of cold weather.....


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

you are fuckin kidding me dude.....im totally drinking hot chocolate. fuckin crazy. never been to greeley man.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

dang u guys are lucky. its mud city in the middle of jan in michigan right now. wtf? i geuss its better for the heat bill and the car and all.
not to mention michigan kinda sucks right now. ugh. 

got to admit tho... i live in a perfect place to grow. this county is flooded with dispensaries, grow shops, etc. plus a little drive south and your in the metro detroit area. lotta greenage goin on around here. wish our cup woulda went better in detroit tho. lowest thc out of the big 3... at least according to my HT mag.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

ive been through there a few years back when my band toured. we played in detroit on 7 mile road across from a deli, cant remember the clubs name though


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

POUND TOWN said:


> my new system
> undercurrent with 1 1/2" pipes and 3 600wattsssssss holler
> I'm only like 2 days in and started getting some brown gunk build up.
> anybody have any advice on this???
> View attachment 2477039View attachment 2477040View attachment 2477041View attachment 2477042View attachment 2477043View attachment 2477044View attachment 2477045View attachment 2477046



Tryna and jig gave some good advice. Just incase your getting slime you should take some preventative measures.
Like jig was getting at, air is very important. 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody Know What this may be on my roots, its not part of my soil mixture. It is only in this plant and it is causing it to yellow and noticeably slowing growth. I decided to check here first see if any of yall have seen this shit before i go off researching. they are the orangish brown color bits.



Some kind of virus or disease? idk but thats sucks. May introduce some beenies through tea and see what they do...



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> WTF? its like 55 F here in mid/southeast-michigan. its just funny that someone would happen to post that when its so unseasonably warm here. ha!


I think its called mountains lol



When I lived in chicago I experienced some -40s with windchill.... even the oil in your car will thicken up making it difficult to start,,, frozen steering wheel had to drive with gloves on to get to work lol



Alright Iv wasted entirely too much time on riu today... I'll be around


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

sooo cold. go broncos


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

I wouldnt mind if they end up on NOLA this year. Good ol southern boy, Go Peyton! and tracy porter if hes active.



cannabiscult said:


> sooo cold. go broncos


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

they need to step it up the ravens are comin hard. watchin this shit at work with a patient in the office. i love my job. baltimore is sucking on oxygen masks. lol if i went down to 6000 ft id drink a keg and smoke a pound. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> they need to step it up the ravens are comin hard. watchin this shit at work with a patient in the office. i love my job. baltimore is sucking on oxygen masks. lol if i went down to 6000 ft id drink a keg and smoke a pound. lol



Yeah so imagen how we do it below sea level


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

id probably die if i went back to sea level now. either that or run a marathon


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

ugh screw mountains... it gets cold enough here as it is. last year we hit -21 F i even saw some poor soul walking down the road away from his broke down truck, bald with no hat on, turning freakin purple. but because of the area you half likely to get killed picking up someone, other wise i woulda stopped and helped the guy. i felt so bad for all the homeless that night. people and pets.
and yeah i have a hard enough time breathing at sea level.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

we are very lucky to have a program at a church that houses the homeless and feeds them through the winter. it is unsurvivable without a full belly and a warm shelter. i love the mountains, when i moved here i passed out in my garden standing up too fast. same for my room mate, he actually hit his head on the bathroom sink passing out after standing up from the toilet. lol kinda funny when he came out after i heard a loud thump. hes a tough kid and a good sport though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

What about these!? I'll get a better pic. off to turn my compost while its still light out.
oops... loading pic.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

Jig looks like we might be seein each other buddy. denvers rallying


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 12, 2013)

Water temps is another thing i've been wondering about. it seems most people have trouble getting there water down to 70 degrees but my water is staying at a constant 55 degrees and that warm compared to what it was coming out of the hose at like 35 F. it feels nice and warm but i feel like 70 would be too warm.

The other weird thing i wanted to ask is that my Danner 700gph water pump was blastin that water out at first then i noticed once i added nutes and installed the plants that the pump was spitting the water out at like half speed AT MOST resulting in a slower stream DEF not 700gph. Not sure why this happened so suddenly when minutes before my pump had been bustin ass. 

ANY advice with this system guys?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey shroomies, heres better pics.
Is there anything I can do to identify them?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

look at the gils. if they are lines like a fan then its probably not psychedelic. if it looks like a brain or a sponge it could be edible or psychedelic. these things might be eatable. dont think they will make you trip.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

i keep my res at 63 degrees.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Heres a pic of the inside. Not sure about fan or brain.....
This was one of the small ones I broke upon discovery.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

those would be fan. they could be food. they are not trippy though. i dont know man rather safe than sorry


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

about shroons...a purple / blue appears at a stem break for the good ones.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> those would be fan. they could be food. they are not trippy though. i dont know man rather safe than sorry


Yup... hopes were smashed again lol Thaks again for the input, much appreciated!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

COF is right. psilocybin likes to manifest itself in blues


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What about these!? I'll get a better pic. off to turn my compost while its still light out.
> oops... loading pic.
> 
> View attachment 2477692


send me a close picture of the cap top and bottom and cut the cap inhalf and show me the gill plates ill give you your mushroom whodat only cause i like ya lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok the pics youve posted here of those musgrooms are not anything id go near. One way you should go about this is to find a your area specific filrd guide that CLEARLY ILLISTRATES the gill plates and the cap and stem color and growth structure. You have stumbled upon an awesome hobby and oh whodat you are too important to the community and your family NEVER 9 IDONT CARE WHO IT IS) take advice or"samples" from anyone without cross checking them yourself with a good up to date field guide.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2013)

^^^^^church


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

I see whodat is still trying to find the magic shroomies lol.

You want some spores whodat so you can grow your own.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

POUND TOWN said:


> Water temps is another thing i've been wondering about. it seems most people have trouble getting there water down to 70 degrees but my water is staying at a constant 55 degrees and that warm compared to what it was coming out of the hose at like 35 F. it feels nice and warm but i feel like 70 would be too warm.
> 
> The other weird thing i wanted to ask is that my Danner 700gph water pump was blastin that water out at first then i noticed once i added nutes and installed the plants that the pump was spitting the water out at like half speed AT MOST resulting in a slower stream DEF not 700gph. Not sure why this happened so suddenly when minutes before my pump had been bustin ass.
> 
> ANY advice with this system guys?


What all do you put in the rez? Sounds like something is mucking things up, slowing down the pump and all. You might want to pull it out and try to clean it. Not sure the best way of cleaning a water pump, but I'm sure you could look something up on that.

I don't know if someone already posted this link but it's a good one. Not sure if it applies, but worth a look.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

Alright guys I'm looking to get a new cloner or build one doesn't really matter either way. Any of you guys have any suggestions or what works for you.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ok the pics youve posted here of those musgrooms are not anything id go near. One way you should go about this is to find a your area specific filrd guide that CLEARLY ILLISTRATES the gill plates and the cap and stem color and growth structure. You have stumbled upon an awesome hobby and oh whodat you are too important to the community and your family NEVER 9 IDONT CARE WHO IT IS) take advice or"samples" from anyone without cross checking them yourself with a good up to date field guide.





cannabiscult said:


> ^^^^^church



Thank you, thank you, thank you. I think Ill go ahead and start reading up on growing them  I should feel confident to jump in head first in a month or so, Im gonna do this properly  Im gonna grow shrooooomies! yay! What would that be called,,, an old rotten moldy thumb? lolol



jigfresh said:


> What all do you put in the rez? Sounds like something is mucking things up, slowing down the pump and all. You might want to pull it out and try to clean it. Not sure the best way of cleaning a water pump, but I'm sure you could look something up on that.
> 
> I don't know if someone already posted this link but it's a good one. Not sure if it applies, but worth a look.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html



I was going to post that link in my response about root slime.
I was cleaning the filters on my sump pumps weekly, at least.



giggles26 said:


> Alright guys I'm looking to get a new cloner or build one doesn't really matter either way. Any of you guys have any suggestions or what works for you.


Iv been using rapid rooters for a long time, there is a reason lol. Just what I use.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 12, 2013)

Check out this crazy shit. I just found this in the bathroom sink, no clue where it came from, I haven't started seeds in 2 weeks either! I'm thinking its immaculate conception and I need to either clone or breed this plant, I can feel it in my bones! God my hands are dry and gross too, disregard those


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Plant that sucker!!! lololol

Seriously though, I think thats the missing seedling from bobos grow... He said it just disappeared.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Iv been using rapid rooters for a long time, there is a reason lol. Just what I use.


I was thinking of going with rapid rooters, dyna gro kln, humidity dome with heat mat. Seems simple for me and I like simple lol my aero cloner is nice but sometimes it irrates me lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Check out this crazy shit. I just found this in the bathroom sink, no clue where it came from, I haven't started seeds in 2 weeks either! I'm thinking its immaculate conception and I need to either clone or breed this plant, I can feel it in my bones! *God my hands are dry and gross too, disregard those*


That's just the sign of a MMJ grower who spends time with his girls


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2013)

i'm gonna stick my neck on the line and guess that aint a cannabis seedling it just doesn't look right to me. keep us posted on what it turns out to be.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's just the sign of a MMJ grower who spends time with his girls


Thats right  Growers are usually hard working people.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 12, 2013)

I could have sworn I just posted this. My days progress on the room so far. I'm at $500 now and way over what I was expecting! No turning back now eh.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats right  Growers are usually hard working people.


Damn right lol. Most of us are though lol. I know this shit is a full time job for me but I enjoy every moment of it. 



supchaka said:


> I could have sworn I just posted this. My days progress on the room so far. I'm at $500 now and way over what I was expecting! No turning back now eh.


Just think how nice it's going to be when your done


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Right after I say growers are hard working people, looking fantastic supchacka! Im decent at estimating materials... something I pride myself in actually lol usualy not much at all leftover by the end of the build.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey whodat quick question. How do you do your rapid rooters? I mean I know how to do it just curious as how you do it and how quick do you get roots?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Right after I say growers are hard working people, looking fantastic supchacka! Im decent at estimating materials... something I pride myself in actually lol usualy not much at all leftover by the end of the build.


I think I need to not estimate in my head in the future


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey whodat quick question. How do you do your rapid rooters? I mean I know how to do it just curious as how you do it and how quick do you get roots?


I use it as advised on the package  soak them in whatever hormone Im using, then the cuts go in. How fast clones take root is strain dependent. 




supchaka said:


> I think I need to not estimate in my head in the future


lol yeah you gotta right all the numbers down... then revise over and over.
But hey you got it going, looks great  nicer than my cheapo boxes


----------



## supchaka (Jan 12, 2013)

It's just like more money more money. Like now, ok I bought a threshold and now I gotta get some other kinda concrete anchors to hold it down. It's nickel and dimed me up quickly.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> It's just like more money more money. Like now, ok I bought a threshold and now I gotta get some other kinda concrete anchors to hold it down. It's nickel and dimed me up quickly.


That's how this hobby is. It seems I'm always spending money upgrading my shit. But it's worth it


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah doing this is not cheap.

giggles your pm box be full mang. I think my clone dome is around 12 inches tall.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

I've run a wide range of bulbs and get the best results with the Digilux....a 600 hps and mh in the bloom room.

....with the price of quality starting at $400 an oz-not even considering the hassle of acquiring it in a non mj state-our hobby is cheap....usually less than $1000 a year, unless you do a major upgrade.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah doing this is not cheap.
> 
> giggles your pm box be full mang. I think my clone dome is around 12 inches tall.


Haha my inbox is always full damn it all. 12 inches?! shit the tallest one I've found is like 8" I think that should be tall enough though.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

a cheap, durable clone box is a black plastic tote from Office Depot with a lasagna lid from wally world

those are 9 oz cups


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> a cheap, durable clone box is a black plastic tote from Office Depot with a lasagna lid from wally world
> 
> those are 9 oz cups
> 
> ...


I love it! How long does it take your clones to take root?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I've run a wide range of bulbs and get the best results with the Digilux....a 600 hps and mh in the bloom room.
> 
> ....with the price of quality starting at $400 an oz-not even considering the hassle of acquiring it in a non mj state-our hobby is cheap....usually less than $1000 a year, unless you do a major upgrade.
> 
> ...


Well I got like 10 grand in equipment so tell that to my bank account lol (not very high atm) Totally worth the payback but expensive nonetheless to get started. But yes,,, much cheaper than buying bud... Just like brewing your own is cheaper than buying beer.... and cooking your own food cheaper than eating out... Im high.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Taking down my flooded tube hydro setup today. After 4 years of hydro fun I'm trying an all soil run. Wish me luck guys.


I want to try soil so bad but seems sooooo much harder then Dro! At least to me it does. HG tho! Hope all goes as good as it did in water for ya!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 12, 2013)

I did what I said I would never do ever today even if they paid me it was a hard choice but I bought advanced fu$king nutrients at least I put it in a different bottle for I didn't have to look at there stupid bottle lol but gh ph up wasn't cutting it was using a cup to 2 cups of gh ph up anyone ealse know of a strong ph up the advanced is strong and does work better but I hate the company and need to switch my local stor the advanced was the strongest


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love it! How long does it take your clones to take root?


from 7 days up-depending on the strain-Dog 7 days, extrema usually 3 weeks-if it survives.


cof


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 12, 2013)

*EDIT*: _I was wondering if anyone knew how long a whole plant takes to dry as they are not at my home so I have to go check on them daily to see if they are jar ready yet. Drying temp is 73*F and 50%-64% RH. I don't like going to my location every day, lady next door never shuts up lol. I'm on like day 5 and that shit is wet as hell still. Any thougts as to how long it takes when drying a whole one, would be great. If I can stay home for a few days and not have to freak that would be cool. When I trim the nugs and hang them they dry in that same room in 3 maybe 4 days if I get lucky enough to stretch it that long. Again, trying to avoid pesky neighbor lady who asks too many damn Q's, would like to stay away from those type things. Might be time to relocate already ;(. _*END EDIT.*


So guys last night was my big night lol! It was my "first" harvest you can say. The other day I put a whole one aside to dry as slow as it wants to, so I don't count that as harvested just yet. I did however decide to take my mystery plant down early as it was the last of the test run and I am just anxious as all hell to get the new babies in as there're roots are insane!!!

Anyways, last night I tried the wet manicure and have to say that I WILL ALWAYS do it that way from now on. I'm not saying this because of ease, as I feel that wet trimming was not much diffferent then doing it dry BUT when doing the wet trim you get to collect scissor hash!!!!!!! MAN OH MAN how I love that!!! Knowing how good that is makes my mouth water thinking of the BHO that is going to comatoast me for a damn good while! mmmmmmmmm haaaaaasssshhhh!!!!!! Well here are a few pics from last night. Oh and this shit took FOREVER!!!! Started at 11pm and didn't finish to 4am! Crazy long time, damn sativa dominant strains... They also weren't the biggest nuggies but they'll do for the test run, anything was better then nothing here lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I did what I said I would never do ever today even if they paid me it was a hard choice but I bought advanced fu$king nutrients at least I put it in a different bottle for I didn't have to look at there stupid bottle lol but gh ph up wasn't cutting it was using a cup to 2 cups of gh ph up anyone ealse know of a strong ph up the advanced is strong and does work better but I hate the company and need to switch my local stor the advanced was the strongest




Cant help you there bro. Iv always needs ph down most. In hydro I'd drop the ph to 5 something and let it naturally rise while ppm dropped. Then top off and lower the ph again. Soil I lower it with apple cider vinegar, maybe 5 ml a gallon to get to 6.5.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like it's time for me to start my organic grow  Guess I better get some shit ordered tonight


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

Four plants at day 29. Uberkush, CJ and 2 extrema's

extrema

extrema #2

uberkush



extrema# 1


extrema # 2



I sprayed them two days ago with a hot mix and it has caused a little pistal droop.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Cant help you there bro. Iv always needs ph down most. In hydro I'd drop the ph to 5 something and let it naturally rise while ppm dropped. Then top off and lower the ph again. Soil I lower it with apple cider vinegar, maybe 5 ml a gallon to get to 6.5.


After my Natural nutes bubble all night then I add my powders and stuff and the big up powder I use drops it to like 3.9 to 4.1 without the big up it goes to about 5.1 I usually ph it to 6.1-6.3


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ah so many teas!!! Which one to do which one to do....


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

Phosphoric Acid for ph adjustment downwards, Potassium hydroxide for ph up....

Morning. Can't sleep worth a shit at the moment.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Phosphoric Acid for ph adjustment downwards, Potassium hydroxide for ph up....
> 
> Morning. Can't sleep worth a shit at the moment.


Take a phat ass bong rip bro.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

that will be commencing shortly pal, just having ma meusli and waiting for the kettle to boil.


jhod58vw said:


> Take a phat ass bong rip bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

And the circle of life continues...

(Extrema)













Hope everyone's weekend has been going good.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Who's lurkin in here? Oh it's me.....haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

I be lurkin', too 
Hope you've been doing well, wd


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2013)

Aye, well several bongs, joints and some gardening later and I think I may just go back for 40 winks....or perhaps just wake the wife up, lol. 

Help ma boab, We've got drinks with the whole block of neighbours later today. Thankfully it's after the football so I'll be rowdy and probably get dragged back home quickly by the wife, haha...I know Liverpool have no chance against the might Sir Alex United, but COME ON! GIES A BREAK JIMMY! do they pricks need to win everything!


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2013)

Oi, no loitering on the 600, haha.

Ello Worm!



wormdrive66 said:


> Who's lurkin in here? Oh it's me.....haha





DoobieBrother said:


> I be lurkin', too
> Hope you've been doing well, wd


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I be lurkin', too
> Hope you've been doing well, wd


Doing well doob, thanks for askin. How are you these days? I catch your videos on you tube occationally and always try to watch em. No more avatars? Or did the control's change?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Oi, no loitering on the 600, haha.
> 
> Ello Worm!


Greetings my over the ocean friend!!! The gangs all here.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2013)

Indeed. Saw your grow pics up in Dez's joint. Looking good bru. Is the hydro thing new, I thought you grew soil before?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Indeed. Saw your grow pics up in Dez's joint. Looking good bru. Is the hydro thing new, I thought you grew soil before?


yea I just set it up. Trying the dutch way  I like it so far, super clean and all automatic. Very efficient on water usage. The garage smells like a berry farm so I must be doing something right. Those dutch are crafty little bastards. hehe gonna leave the dirt for just outdoor.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder if you will notice a difference in taste levels on the final product. Young Jigresh of the Dump is moving from water to soil and there you are going the other way. It's like Musical Grows, hehe. I have always loved the clean looking aspect of hydro set ups. I was just cursing and fizzing this morning as I swept up for the umpteenth time in what seems like the last day, lol.

I cleaned out my greenhouse again yesterday, another 2 black bags of rubbish...some of the useless shit I keep lying around, ffs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

Doing better mentally, not necessarily physically.
My grows last year were barely in existence, so didn't have much to post new grow vids.
Had (have) some problems with my hands, so had to take a break, but the hands have recovered and am back to strength & endurance training with the bass again. 
I'm hoping 2013 goes a shit ton better for everyone out there.

*edit: also switching my grows to hempy buckets as of the last grow. Very happy with the results I'm getting, and it will be better on this current grow since they will only have a partycup's worth of soil/rootball instead of the 3/4-gallon one I started with when I got a wild hair up my bum to change up my game when my plants were stalling out halfway through flowering. Still don't know exactly what was causing it, and tried everything to remedy it, to no avail. Hempy buckets seemed like a good compromise for me, and I'm leaving options open to upgrade to DWC or some such if needed.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2013)

Catch you guys on the flip flop, off to annoy sleeping beauty. Wish me luck...then again I'll probably fall asleep in a minute, haha.

tot ziens!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

If we don't hear from you within 12 hours, we'll send out a search party for your corpse.
I have not the balls to disturb my sleeping wife on a Sunday morning.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Doing better mentally, not necessarily physically.
> My grows last year were barely in existence, so didn't have much to post new grow vids.
> Had (have) some problems with my hands, so had to take a break, but the hands have recovered and am back to strength & endurance training with the bass again.
> I'm hoping 2013 goes a shit ton better for everyone out there.
> ...


Glad you are recovering and on the mend. I had to mend my head and soul but things are looking really good I hope they stay that way. Check out my setup in my sig if you have a chance. It's really economical for hydro. Run to waste I use 6 gallons a week in veg and 8 gallons a week in bloom. No res to maintain or dump down the drain 30 gallons at a time. Similar to hempys I think? just no circulation. 

I picked this up a few months back and thought you would appreciate it. Original 82 Destroyer II with the OG emg pickup from 84.  Plays like a violin on steroids.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

Frickin' Suh-wheat axe!
Spotted that EMG right away!
Congrats!
And glad to hear your healing yourself, too.
Here's to 2013!
May it be kinder to us than 2012 was...
... and if not, I'm gonna have to get medieval on it's ass!


*edit (I'm stoned)- 
*Will check out your setup, thanks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

That's exactly where I am heading!
Except with only 3 to 6 plants, and scrogged.
Will have to wait until March, but want to get the watering rings & pump & res, & piping (etc) and all on a timer so I can "Set it, and forget it!" (*don't sue me Ronco, I ain't got no money!)
But digging your setup!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's exactly where I am heading!
> Except with only 3 to 6 plants, and scrogged.
> Will have to wait until March, but want to get the watering rings & pump & res, & piping (etc) and all on a timer so I can "Set it, and forget it!" (*don't sue me Ronco, I ain't got no money!)
> But digging your setup!


Thanks doob, bought most of the stuff at home depot and the pots were 10 bux each. The biggest expense was the timer, you can set the on time from 1 second to 5 minutes with a knob. Off time 10 seconds to 8 hours with a knob. I water like 13 seconds 3 times a day. More frequent with less water when they are babies. and just watch the overflow and adjust accordingly. Sorry Im high as hell and need to got to bed. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the sound of that timer!
Thanks again for the info


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

a hazy good morning 6! 

Anyone got any experience with dutch master reverse? I have a cut i know is going to throw a few bananas don he line, not loads but i'm passing some clones to a friend and i want to reduce the likelihood if possible. 

the product blurb advises use it with another product called saturator, i'm curios if it's actually needed. I hate nute companies who have a million bottles instead of a couple with all the other stuff in.


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

i reckon that saturator will just be a wetting agent. there are a million on the market and they all just make the product go further and adhere to surfaces better. i use soap personally but i have no exp with the dm reverse. i think it is either cindy or billy who uses it and recommends it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah i'd read soap, like fairy liquid believe it or not lol

cheers GHB


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a hazy good morning 6!
> 
> Anyone got any experience with dutch master reverse? I have a cut i know is going to throw a few bananas don he line, not loads but i'm passing some clones to a friend and i want to reduce the likelihood if possible.
> 
> the product blurb advises use it with another product called saturator, i'm curios if it's actually needed. I hate nute companies who have a million bottles instead of a couple with all the other stuff in.


Hey Bro
yeah when I first started my buddy gave me some hermie clones. So I used reverse with great success. No you don't need the saturator is just BS wetting agent.
Best of luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

nice one hem. fairy liquid 'saturator' it is!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 13, 2013)

how about those niners!!!!!!!!!! [video=youtube;gw5Eld-KRuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw5Eld-KRuQ[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 13, 2013)

old video. Got one female freebie, psycho killer x lemon cheese x herijuana strain from that round-Callinig it ''Psycho lemon killer'' [video=youtube;hXrnYwcpdbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXrnYwcpdbg[/video] got the clones from her to, before flower


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Check out this crazy shit. I just found this in the bathroom sink, no clue where it came from, I haven't started seeds in 2 weeks either! I'm thinking its immaculate conception and I need to either clone or breed this plant, I can feel it in my bones! God my hands are dry and gross too, disregard those


pot is remarkable.

i had an area where i mixed the soil/filled the pots etc.

i had soil and newspaper on the table and didn't bother to clean it up.

one day, off on the side of the table, i notice a seedling popping through the newspaper. i laughed and left it alone. even though the lights were on and off irregularly and it got some light during the day, i'll be damned if that little fucker didn't become the prettiest 1 inch tall, fully mature plant i've ever seen. it had a cola about 1/2 the length of the stalk. 

lost the pics during the OG disaster. 

such a remarkable plant.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I could have sworn I just posted this. My days progress on the room so far. I'm at $500 now and way over what I was expecting! No turning back now eh.


good stuff. you'll be so happy once it's up and running. 


i bitch about how much i have to pay once in awhile for lights, nutes etc. then i laugh realizing that if i was buying it, that the money i spend in a year wouldn't buy one ounce of good stuff and i smoke/vape/eat 2.5 to 3 a month.

1/4 of one plant more than makes up for the expence and then there is all that "free" pot.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I did what I said I would never do ever today even if they paid me it was a hard choice but I bought advanced fu$king nutrients at least I put it in a different bottle for I didn't have to look at there stupid bottle lol but gh ph up wasn't cutting it was using a cup to 2 cups of gh ph up anyone ealse know of a strong ph up the advanced is strong and does work better but I hate the company and need to switch my local stor the advanced was the strongest


i always laugh at the AN haters. when all the fury is said and done, it usually comes down to people bitching about a few extra dollars and the over hyped sales pitch. big whoop. it works just fine. 

i'm experimenting next crop but for the most part, i only use AN's sensi grow and bloom and big bud these days. i check the ph once every few feedings and it's always right about 6.5, yet there are people who swear that never happens to them. i'm thinking they use less than recommended then bitch about the sad results. my plants are always healthy and vigorous. this is in soil, i have no idea how it works in hydro.

i've used a bunch of products and always go back to AN because i know it will work as good as anything else i've tried. even though i gave myself a nute deficiency with my current clones, it was because i was feeding them less than normal as an experiment. won't be doing that again.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

so what school of thought are you in?

the one that says that a plant's leaves should be yellowed and dieing at the end, or the one that says that they should remain mostly green throughout?

i've been on both sides of this one. these days, the plants are nice and green and healthy looking when i sacrifice the virgins. 

spill it 600!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

ok.

i've multiquoted 3 quotes but now don't have a final one to use the multiquotes in.

i told you guys my mind doesn't work that way. 

so in closing, let me just say, i probably won't be multiquoting again. 

i mean trying to multiquote again.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 13, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> ]i always laugh at the AN haters[/B]. when all the fury is said and done, it usually comes down to people bitching about a few extra dollars and the over hyped sales pitch. big whoop. it works just fine.
> 
> i'm experimenting next crop but for the most part, i only use AN's sensi grow and bloom and big bud these days. i check the ph once every few feedings and it's always right about 6.5, yet there are people who swear that never happens to them. i'm thinking they use less than recommended then bitch about the sad results. my plants are always healthy and vigorous. this is in soil, i have no idea how it works in hydro.
> 
> i've used a bunch of products and always go back to AN because i know it will work as good as anything else i've tried. even though i gave myself a nute deficiency with my current clones, it was because i was feeding them less than normal as an experiment. won't be doing that again.


I have never tried An? Just Foxfarm, which I liked after I found out how to use it with my plants, but for about $20 a qt? Fuck that! I did use A.N's $30 bottle
Budcandy, and I have to say it dose do something, because every time I use it. I can smell my plants more stronger from my grow door?? but taste is the same. With or with out it.
Wish I could post a new video of my girls for you guys but should have my cord by 1-17. I just bought the cord for $4 shipped, and the seller's from L.A, Ca


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

you select all the posts you want by clicking multiquote this msg then on the last one you want to reply to click reply with quote.

i like to have my plants at least begin to yellow out a bit. for me the yellower the leaves the more it stinks and the sweeter it tastes


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> you select all the posts you want by clicking multiquote this msg then on the last one you want to reply to click reply with quote.
> 
> i like to have my plants at least begin to yellow out a bit. for me the yellower the leaves the more it stinks and the sweeter it tastes


funny you say that, because greener ones, gave me the most buds, and taste. And oils on the plant.


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> funny you say that, because greener ones, gave me the most buds, and taste. And oils on the plant.


strange how everybody grows differently but we all think we are right. maybe we are.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> strange how everybody grows differently but we all think we are right. maybe we are.


True how we grow differently but I'm never right. I'm still learning how to grow my self. But it's nice to pull my buds out now, and my close friends are raving about my buds and saying it looks like high times shit! I just smile at them and say thanks. Little do they know the BS I went throw to get to where I am now.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I have never tried An? Just Foxfarm, which I liked after I found out how to use it with my plants, but for about $20 a qt? Fuck that! I did use A.N's $30 bottle
> Budcandy, and I have to say it dose do something, because every time I use it. I can smell my plants more stronger from my grow door?? but taste is the same. With or with out it.
> Wish I could post a new video of my girls for you guys but should have my cord by 1-17. I just bought the cord for $4 shipped, and the seller's from L.A, Ca


i wanted to work on the taste a bit and got some bud candy for a test. after i bought it, i read that it basically made the pot all taste the same, a bit sweet. i want to bring out more of the natural taste. the smell of the plants is lovely without the bud candy so i hope it will add to the taste a bit. 
i'm using it now and will know what it does in 5 weeks or so. 

i'm probably going to try a tea too but i realized that i don't really have an area for shit to be bubbling (i'm checking out some tea making thing at one place), and if i use the tea and the bud candy, i won't know what one or the other does for sure. 

hopefully i'll have a few more years to experiment before i hang up my smart pots.


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

with all of those boosters and flavour enhancers less is more. the amount of weed i bought and give away last year was ridiculous, mainly hazes that had been annihilated with bud candy, i won't use that shit now because of that.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 13, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i wanted to work on the taste a bit and got some bud candy for a test. after i bought it, i read that it basically made the pot all taste the same, a bit sweet. i want to bring out more of the natural taste. the smell of the plants is lovely without the bud candy so i hope it will add to the taste a bit.
> i'm using it now and will know what it does in 5 weeks or so.
> 
> i'm probably going to try a tea too but i realized that i don't really have an area for shit to be bubbling (i'm checking out some tea making thing at one place), and if i use the tea and the bud candy, i won't know what one or the other does for sure.
> ...


Bud candy will not make your weed taste the same. I've used it on different strains, on and off for a year. All I've seen with my runs are the plants take up a smell faster then with out. I gives a boosted in smell. Well that's my experiences with it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

i'm bummed. the guest bathroom's bathtub facet is leaking. like i can't turn the handle hard enough to make the water stop flowing. it's not dripping, it's a small steady stream of water. the hot water part of course. 

now i have to move all my grow stuff around and get ready to have someone stop by and fix it. like cleaning up for company. such a pain in the ass.

not being a handy man is a pain sometimes. 

fortunately, they are only about 26 days in flower and the odor is nice but not overwhelming, and can be contained. they bathroom door and the growroom door are about 5 feet apart. 

very annoying.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 13, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Bud candy will not make your weed taste the same. I've used it on different strains, on and off for a year. All I've seen with my runs are the plants take up a smell faster then with out. I gives a boosted in smell. Well that's my experiences with it.


that sucks. the smell is fine. so fine, i wish they put it in spray cans. it was a change in the exhale taste that i was looking for. only time will tell.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> strange how everybody grows differently but we all think we are right. maybe we are.


You are right!! But!!! The day you say you have the best and only way is the day you stop learning and growing as a gardener. Be open to new ideas and you will always Learn new things. 

I use soap too.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm bummed. the guest bathroom's bathtub facet is leaking. like i can't turn the handle hard enough to make the water stop flowing. it's not dripping, it's a small steady stream of water. the hot water part of course.
> 
> now i have to move all my grow stuff around and get ready to have someone stop by and fix it. like cleaning up for company. such a pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


*

Take a picture and go to home depot or any hardware store. They can show you how to fix it. If you can grow bud, you can fix a Leakey faucet. Couple of bucks Max!
*


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 13, 2013)

I want to chime in on that too. It's one of the easiest home repairs ever, no matter what style of tap it is.

Much better than going to all that trouble to move everything.



wormdrive66 said:


> *
> 
> Take a picture and go to home depot or any hardware store. They can show you how to fix it. If you can grow bud, you can fix a Leakey faucet. Couple of bucks Max!
> *


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> You are right!! But!!! The day you say you have the best and only way is the day you stop learning and growing as a gardener. Be open to new ideas and you will always Learn new things.
> 
> I use soap too.


Soo fucking true bro! thats why you seen me change my style every single grow lol. The minute I tell myself I know what Im doing something fkd usually puts me in check. I cant help it though, sometimes I wonder what drives people to passion... I mean I do this because I love it, its my life pretty much,,, but why? where did this spark of interest come from? Its not something I decided like "ok Im going to enjoy this beyond what words can describe" lol
Anywho, coffee and dank has me going crazy. 
Im starting to drink tea more, it doesn't make me feel like Im on crack, but I ran out.




shnkrmn said:


> I want to chime in on that too. It's one of the easiest home repairs ever, no matter what style of tap it is.
> 
> Much better than going to all that trouble to move everything.





wormdrive66 said:


> *
> 
> Take a picture and go to home depot or any hardware store. They can show you how to fix it. If you can grow bud, you can fix a Leakey faucet. Couple of bucks Max!
> *



Im with you guys.... 
I googled/youtubed "leaking bathtub faucet" (Iv done this before) third video. Google/internet really does make life easier.
Something like this is not worth the risk of bringing someone over... especially with a gang of ladies a few weeks into flower.
[video=youtube;H47j8lkDQ8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47j8lkDQ8M[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Figured this deserves a bump! Fan fking tastic COF, something to aspire to. I tried to add it to my last post but riu is riu.



curious old fart said:


> Four plants at day 29. Uberkush, CJ and 2 extrema's
> 
> extrema
> 
> ...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Figured this deserves a bump! Fan fking tastic COF, something to aspire to. I tried to add it to my last post but riu is riu.


I would change my name to FOF Frosty old Fart....... Nice work cof.


----------



## Californicater (Jan 13, 2013)

I added a Galaxy 600w ballast and a 24"x12" hood for my new and improved 8'x2.5' veg area. This Galaxy ballast s heavy as hell, heavier than my Quantum 1000w, but I hear it is made better.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Californicater said:


> I added a Galaxy 600w ballast and a 24"x12" hood for my new and improved 8'x2.5' veg area. This Galaxy ballast s heavy as hell, heavier than my Quantum 1000w, but I hear it is made better.



Ummmm thats like exactly what I did two days ago,,, new veg area and all  my veg is LxWxH 8 x 3.5 x 3.5... For a while Ive been using some galaxy 1ks and 600s, Im very pleased with them.


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

what an invention the old light mover, i will look into getting one in the future.

is it easy enough to set up? ever thought of flowering under one? (or two)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I like the sound of that timer!
> Thanks again for the info


Here is the timer I was talking about. It's called adjustable recycle timer.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Very easy, just screw and plug it in  I used on to flower a few times, 1k in a 4x8, then a 6 in 4x8. Able to get the light closer to the canopy, doubles your footprint.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Here is the timer I was talking about. It's called adjustable recycle timer.
> 
> View attachment 2478768


Funny, I have one of those things and I love it!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Compost pile pr0n.... Added some composted chicken manure, bloodmeal, and a gang of more manure and old hay... Watered it all down with a light solution of kelp extract... I shouldnt have to add anything for phosphorus, this donkey manure already has enough and we donts wants nos phosphorus toxicity does we 

Then a good mixing with the tiller  "extra heavy duty" what did you expect?  They were out of extra extra extra heavy duty lol








Lets end the war on drugs so I can use my compost pile as a growing container... pretty please! 

Just started this, I can already tell its gonna be good,,, I mean c'mon its narrated by morgan freeman, what more could you want? lol

[video=youtube;8UtNF-Le2L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8UtNF-Le2L0[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Compost pile pr0n.... Added some composted chicken manure, bloodmeal, and a gang of more manure and old hay... Watered it all down with a light solution of kelp extract... I shouldnt have to add anything for phosphorus, this donkey manure already has enough and we donts wants nos phosphorus toxicity does we
> 
> Then a good mixing with the tiller  "extra heavy duty" what did you expect?  They were out of extra extra extra heavy duty lol
> 
> ...


Great documentary for sure. Seems like things are being talked about more and more. And with Co. and Wa. full legal, I am hoping it will take some heat off Calif for a while. Never underestimate the stupidity of the merikan Gubment and dea though. But I feel like a big change is coming soon. I can Smell it in the air.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried the android app for RIU? Any comments?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello fellas!!! Many moons (no pun intended schwag ^^^^)  since ive been around to see how yall are doing. Good to see some old faces around here. Ive been doing ok i guess. Life being 100% legit is not easy or fun et all. Haha i was sitting today wondering why did i ever give up being a hoodlum to be a part of the rat race and it made my heart jump with the excitment of the old days pulling heists, bootlegging and st8 mobbin haha. I guess when you get older all that seems so juvenile lol and out of my league. Somehow my ass got older in the last few years. I feel like my parents haha. Well boys and gals hope your all well over here. I havent had time to get the cave so much as a cfl light beaming for lack of time. Ive decided to slow down a bit in my career aspirations to enjoy my family and hobbies alot more. Hopefully soon you see me outchea with some new gear for the club to work with. Ive gathered beans like a squirrel gathers nuts now for a couple years now haha. Ive got some beans in particular from some of the finest OG kush ive ever seen. Cant wait to get back to what i love. Peace brothers & sisters 1BMM


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Cant wait to get you back BMM! I sure do miss the cave ;-( but its good to hear your doing alright. Taking time to enjoy your life sounds like a good idea to me, you know it only happens once (as far as I know ) and itl fly by before you know it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

A smattering of Sunday night pR0n of my hempy bucketed Extrema:

*_for size reference, those are 3" (7.6cm) squares in the netting_


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Has anyone tried the android app for RIU? Any comments?


Yea I use it. It's not bad. I mean it could be improved but it's deff nice to be able to keep in touch on the go.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

Trying out the slow motion video mode on my camera:
*_*240fps*_

[video=youtube_share;Cwxw_-MYc1w]http://youtu.be/Cwxw_-MYc1w[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Doobs I was wondering where you were  Hope the hands are feeling better, I would suggest smoking more chronic but I know you already got that covered.
That extrema is looking real nice, big bud looks like it went crashing through the screen lol.





Day 3 for this little guy...
Hes always giving me the eye, other than that he seems pretty chill. 
















Edit: Cant wait to get some bud pr0n with this new camera! nothing fancy, good enough for me.







lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Doobs I was wondering where you were  Hope the hands are feeling better, I would suggest smoking more chronic but I know you already got that covered.
> That extrema is looking real nice, big bud looks like it went crashing through the screen lol.
> 
> 
> ...


He's got an eye on joo!!! hahaha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey, whodat: better watch your back! He looks like he's eyeballin' ya an wondrin' whatcha taste like!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey, whodat: better watch your back! He looks like he's eyeballin' ya an wondrin' whatcha taste like!


I think whodat needs to be more worried about the shrooms he's been finding lmao!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

The lizard is just a figment of his imagination, a projection, if you will, that embodies all the hopes and dreams of mankind for, like a lizard, we must all shed our skins, slough off the old "Us" so that the new "We" can enjoy continued growth without inhibition from our pasts, yet allowing ourselves to have the imprint of our past selves mirrored in the soft and shiny scales of our new skin as we face towards the sun in the morning to nourish our souls, warm our hearts, and absorb UV rays which hardens our supple new skin so that we can better survive the slings and arrows of outrageous fortunes that await us all in the Happily Everafter that is the promise of the Ever Elusive Tomorrow...

And now for something completely different:

[video=youtube_share;eGetsXib_zA]http://youtu.be/eGetsXib_zA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Im busting out the uv light from the pet shop! Gotta harden my scales and what not!

Thats poetry doob... Pleasant to read.


And Im 1:20 into that vid,,, its awesome so far.
Notice my signature? maybe thats what you were getting at? your too sneaky I never know!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

Just the mad ramblings of a syphylitic mind...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The lizard is just a figment of his imagination, a projection, if you will, that embodies all the hopes and dreams of mankind for, like a lizard, we must all shed our skins, slough off the old "Us" so that the new "We" can enjoy continued growth without inhibition from our pasts, yet allowing ourselves to have the imprint of our past selves mirrored in the soft and shiny scales of our new skin as we face towards the sun in the morning to nourish our souls, warm our hearts, and absorb UV rays which hardens our supple new skin so that we can better survive the slings and arrows of outrageous fortunes that await us all in the Happily Everafter that is the promise of the *Ever Elusive Tomorrow*...


I was thinking about it the other day and realized something that blew my head off. Today 'is' Tomorrow. Like yesterday's tomorrow, or whatever day was before it's tomorrow. It's a mathematical fact. So every time one of us thinks, I'll do something tomorrow... it's actually today.

... or something like that.

And i gotta say, shedding sure does fucking suck sometimes.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking about it the other day and realized something that blew my head off. Today 'is' Tomorrow. Like yesterday's tomorrow, or whatever day was before it's tomorrow. It's a mathematical fact. So every time one of us thinks, I'll do something tomorrow... it's actually today.
> 
> ... or something like that.
> 
> And i gotta say, shedding sure does fucking suck sometimes.


Stop confusing my stoned ass lol


----------



## budolskie (Jan 13, 2013)

Blueberry o'clock in morning for wake n bake and stick to settee watching box sets till ladbrokes opens haha


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 13, 2013)

Whats up everyone from the 600?? Here's a pic of my lovely ladies under my 600. About to flip them in another week. Hooked up the co2 and I'm ready for the Porn. Have more pics up on my page. Follow the signature below. Take Care, Stay Lit!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah, yes, indeed, for like the lizard who, when feeling the snatching bite from relentless predatory roadrunners, we must all sometimes make the decision as to the worth of a tail, versus the value of living to see another sunrise, knowing that each brings with it it's own measures of pain and discomfort, though only one decision allows for the increasing probability of Tomorrow becoming Today.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Blueberry o'clock in morning for wake n bake and stick to settee watching box sets till ladbrokes opens haha


The first half sound cool  no idea about the second half but cant be too bad lol



DoobieBrother said:


> Ah, yes, indeed, for like the lizard who, when feeling the snatching bite from relentless predatory roadrunners, we must all sometimes make the decision as to the worth of a tail, versus the value of living to see another sunrise, knowing that each brings with it it's own measures of pain and discomfort, though only one decision allows for the increasing probability of Tomorrow becoming Today.



Well I should be asleep yesterday then, I think?

I can dig it Jig.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 13, 2013)

It is good haha probs giv ladbrokes a miss with no footy being on but if I pass I have a little go on virtual horses just coppers like on the outsider each way, nothing else to do waiting for it to warm up to get down the allotment


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking about it the other day and realized something that blew my head off. Today 'is' Tomorrow. Like yesterday's tomorrow, or whatever day was before it's tomorrow. It's a mathematical fact. So every time one of us thinks, I'll do something tomorrow... it's actually today.
> 
> ... or something like that.
> 
> And i gotta say, shedding sure does fucking suck sometimes.


Isn't that the theme song from Craig Ferguson Show? lol

[video=youtube;q22ut6HchNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q22ut6HchNg[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2013)

budolskie said:


> It is good haha probs giv ladbrokes a miss with no footy being on but if I pass I have a little go on virtual horses just coppers like on the outsider each way, nothing else to do waiting for it to warm up to get down the allotment


Im high as shit right now, but I dont have a clue what any of that just meant.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

budolskie said:


> It is good haha probs giv ladbrokes a miss with no footy being on but if I pass I have a little go on virtual horses just coppers like on the outsider each way, nothing else to do waiting for it to warm up to get down the allotment


You want to watch football but all your friends are broke so you stood around warming each others allotment, with the cops chasing you at the casino?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

So you guys need a Scotsman to translate Geordie, lol. I think Budolskie was saying he was chilling with his Blueberry for a wake and bake, and was waiting until the Betting Shop (Ladbrokes) opens up, that's where us Brits go to spend our money gambling on horse, and dogs, and whether it will snow on Xmas day and the like. However, Budolskie then decided to not bother going to Ladbrokes as there was no Football to gamble on, and he has plenty time to think about whether it will actually snow next Xmas, so instead he is just going to put a little bit of money (coppers - because pennies in the UK use to be made from copper) on the online gambling application of his choice.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING EARTH!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2013)

/\/\/\
What _*HE*_ said!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 14, 2013)

Didn't think it was that hard to understand haha il stick to writing about growing


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2013)

That would be too boring!
Nah, I got everything but the coppers.
Didn't know if you were referring to coin, or to the metal used in horse bits.
Other than that, A-OK!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 14, 2013)

I had to watch Trainspotting 3 times with subtitles just to figure out half the dialog. 

"There was no such thing as society and if even there was I most certainly had nothing to do with it"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2013)

Such a good flick!
Took me a few views with subtitles, too.
Did it without subs the first time, to enjoy to movie, then with subtitles to help with the nuances of the dialogue.
One of my favs, for sure.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 14, 2013)

Train spotting is horrible full of pin heads scum on legs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2013)

But a decent example of what road not to travel down.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Excuse me, my family are from Leith!!!! lol. 

You can see the Bananey Flats from my Grans kitchen window on North Junction Street

....but yeh, plenty scum in Trainspotting though



budolskie said:


> Train spotting is horrible full of pin heads scum on legs


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 14, 2013)

got a female smelly cherry!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

I just watched layer cake last night what a wondeful flick, mohti reminds me of my neighbor lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Doobs I was wondering where you were  Hope the hands are feeling better, I would suggest smoking more chronic but I know you already got that covered.
> That extrema is looking real nice, big bud looks like it went crashing through the screen lol.
> 
> 
> ...


you never know you could be the lizard king from what i hear he can do ANYTHING!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Setting up to make bubble ice. pulled out my drying screen and found a rather nice lump of bubble stuck to it...so I am not iced right up, ready to make ice. It's -4 outside, yipeee! Ideal for ice making, just like being in a fridge


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2013)

Better than "bonus chips" found in the bag next to your 'burger, and 100 times as tasty!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Indeed, and guaranteed to satisfy you for much longer as well


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2013)

A little SCROG of Black SS


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 2479894
> 
> A little SCROG of Black SS


whioa talk about lite bright!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

little eh lol...... you guys over the pond have so much space. practically every town in the uk the houses are less than 10 feet apart  unless you live in the countryside.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> *
> 
> Take a picture and go to home depot or any hardware store. They can show you how to fix it. If you can grow bud, you can fix a Leakey faucet. Couple of bucks Max!
> *



i try doing handyman stuff every once in awhile. i do it just to refresh my memory on why i shouldn't do stuff like that. i just don't have that kind of ability. 

i can envision a flooded bathroom and me face palming yet again.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> *
> 
> Take a picture and go to home depot or any hardware store. They can show you how to fix it. If you can grow bud, you can fix a Leakey faucet. Couple of bucks Max!
> *





shnkrmn said:


> I want to chime in on that too. It's one of the easiest home repairs ever, no matter what style of tap it is.
> 
> Much better than going to all that trouble to move everything.





whodatnation said:


> Soo fucking true bro! thats why you seen me change my style every single grow lol. The minute I tell myself I know what Im doing something fkd usually puts me in check. I cant help it though, sometimes I wonder what drives people to passion... I mean I do this because I love it, its my life pretty much,,, but why? where did this spark of interest come from? Its not something I decided like "ok Im going to enjoy this beyond what words can describe" lol
> Anywho, coffee and dank has me going crazy.
> Im starting to drink tea more, it doesn't make me feel like Im on crack, but I ran out.
> 
> ...


hmmmm.

alright. i'll look into it.

i have no idea where the main water valve is and i don't want to ask the landlord. he might want to know what's up. 

i'm off to youtube.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

What do you guys do when your neighbors are being too loud in the uk? lol, im very curious to hear this. Also does anyone here have experiance with magnetic ballasts? Last time i went to turn it on i had to restart it because it didnt catch the first try, first time in many, many moons this has happened, is this normal or do i need to consider giving in to newer tech?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

much the same as you guys i'd imagine, knock and ask them to turn it down, if it's daft o clock in the morning on the regular call the council or the 5-0 if you have plants if not kick the fuck out them for being inconsiderate fucks.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> *
> 
> Take a picture and go to home depot or any hardware store. They can show you how to fix it. If you can grow bud, you can fix a Leakey faucet. Couple of bucks Max!
> *





shnkrmn said:


> I want to chime in on that too. It's one of the easiest home repairs ever, no matter what style of tap it is.
> 
> Much better than going to all that trouble to move everything.





fatboyOGOF said:


> hmmmm.
> 
> alright. i'll look into it.
> 
> ...


this is pretty much my problem. hot water part and all.

at a bit past 4:00 minutes is what worries me. how tight that thing is and how much pressure he has to use. i'm concerned about messing something up and having water flowing into the walls which would cause all kinds of problems. 

[video=youtube;y_DWX2oTYxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_DWX2oTYxo[/video]

i think it's more risky for me to try being a handy man (which i'm not). 

i put 2 room fresheners in the outlets, close up the tent and keep the grow room door closed. hopefully, that will be enough.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> much the same as you guys i'd imagine, knock and ask them to turn it down, if it's daft o clock in the morning on the regular call the council or the 5-0 if you have plants if not kick the fuck out them for being inconsiderate fucks.


I had no damn clue that your flats there were so compactly put together. Looking at some places in boston i can see english influence in the old buildings for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

man it's crap. tiny gardens left right n center


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man it's crap. tiny gardens left right n center


that and there's always a fucken nutter about! lol same here too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

on a lighter note, my round is nearly ready to come down!

BB's psycho killer x livers (uk clone only)

View attachment 2479970View attachment 2479977View attachment 2479978View attachment 2479983


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> that and there's always a fucken nutter about! lol same here too!


true that, my last digs i was 2 doors from a smack dealer. didn't realise til we were in and settled. though he was no bother, (you don't shit on your doorstep eh) his punters on the other hand... mind they're not much more than talk, a stiff breeze could knock most of them down.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2013)

Don

Looks like another winner for Breeder's Boutique.

You can't beat having space living in a rural environment.....however, I didn't like loosing 4 hours of veg time yesterday due to a power failure. I skipped their next dark period to compensate.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true that, my last digs i was 2 doors from a smack dealer. didn't realise til we were in and settled. though he was no bother, (you don't shit on your doorstep eh) his punters on the other hand... mind they're not much more than talk, a stiff breeze could knock most of them down.


Right, without there smack they truly are dust in the wind. You have a very sexy lady there don. me likes sir! Make sure to let me know how it taste's! Livers is a very interesting name don i wonder how it got that name.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Don
> 
> Looks like another winner for Breeder's Boutique.
> 
> ...


my dogs are absolutley lovely guys i couldnt be happier, i am really surprised folks dont realize there gear is fucken fire but hey more for us in the know eh? I wanna get some pics up to you guys tonight 6ish est to show those dogs flourishing under the 600 and that organic compost tea is truly awe inspiring.So just found out my local water has 7ppm of flouride in it! hmmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder if thats a no no for my ladies although i cant see a huge prob. I need a bubbler like cof has in his avatar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Don
> Looks like another winner for Breeder's Boutique.
> You can't beat having space living in a rural environment.....however, I didn't like loosing 4 hours of veg time yesterday due to a power failure. I skipped their next dark period to compensate.
> 
> ...


cheers COF, I'm going to keep one or two around for a while but i don't think it'll be getting released. I have my own breeding projects already, this one is westy's strain i just hit a clone only cut with some jizz and here we are. in a lot of ways it's very similar to the psycho killer, less lemony for the most part. the pheno i really like hasn't been seen since the first bean was popped. out of all the test growers and myself must be 20 odd pips and nothing even remotely like it.

this i the pheno i'm talking aboutView attachment 2479991


VTMi'kmaq said:


> Right, without there smack they truly are dust in the wind. You have a very sexy lady there don. me likes sir! Make sure to let me know how it taste's! Livers is a very interesting name don i wonder how it got that name.


livers is AKA blues as it turns a dark greeny blue hue. the guy who found the pheno is called liversage and he quite vainly named it after himself lol. cracking clone only though. grows viney, bit a pain unless you scrog it. tastes lovely, sweet and no para edge to the high at all.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

The Erl of Dog....
















Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 14, 2013)

Woof woof. The sight of that scares me right now.. but in an hour I'll be jonesing, heh heh. Mornin' 6ers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol, how the hell do you smoke that shit man?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

New member to our household. I just can't eat this spud, lol, not now it's got a beak 





quack quack

I said to the wife last night that we should wait until it s33ds then plant it, it's only fair!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

I normally have either a knife or a little bit of steel rod, just dig it in and take a bit out. It's actually quite solid. Then pop it on top of the bong or in the pipe on it's own (very tasty that way!)


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, how the hell do you smoke that shit man?


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2013)

can i get the alcohol to make erl in the uk?

looks very interesting and quick to make too


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Not the everclear, but you can use iso and that's available as far as I am aware.


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2013)

dog iso erl
DIE

what you reckon? will i?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

No, but you'll probably break out in a sweat, lol.


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2013)

stronger than bho would you say? i'm still recovering from a dab i did in 2011!

certainly seems like it would be less hazardous to my health


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Never tried bho, and never plan on it, Everclear sounds way safer though.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 14, 2013)

Pr0N for the 6hundo


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey D, a couple of months back i was talking about growing auto';s outdoor in jockland, think it was in drgrowshit's journal. Anyways you told me to go with a dutch auto that grows wild there, for the life of me i can't remember what it's called. Can you please remind me? I think it was fresland or something like that? Cheers mate


----------



## Nitex (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is my 3x 600 setup


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

DST said:


> So you guys need a Scotsman to translate Geordie, lol. I think Budolskie was saying he was chilling with his Blueberry for a wake and bake, and was waiting until the Betting Shop (Ladbrokes) opens up, that's where us Brits go to spend our money gambling on horse, and dogs, and whether it will snow on Xmas day and the like. However, Budolskie then decided to not bother going to Ladbrokes as there was no Football to gamble on, and he has plenty time to think about whether it will actually snow next Xmas, so instead he is just going to put a little bit of money (coppers - because pennies in the UK use to be made from copper) on the online gambling application of his choice.
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING EARTH!





budolskie said:


> Didn't think it was that hard to understand haha il stick to writing about growing



That was hilarious! lol 



DoobieBrother said:


> *That would be too boring*!
> Nah, I got everything but the coppers.
> Didn't know if you were referring to coin, or to the metal used in horse bits.
> Other than that, A-OK!


Agreed! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> on a lighter note, my round is nearly ready to come down!
> 
> BB's psycho killer x livers (uk clone only)
> 
> View attachment 2479970View attachment 2479977View attachment 2479978View attachment 2479983



Fantastic!

hello everyone.


edit: missed a page


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice grow space Nitex. Do you have the lights up high for temps? I'd get them things down by the ladies. Great job though, not trying to tell you what to do (as I tell you what to do lol).

Welcome to the club!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

DST said:


> New member to our household. I just can't eat this spud, lol, not now it's got a beak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That little quacker is cooool. I was goint to suggest planting it aswell... ONLY FAIR!



bassman999 said:


> Never tried bho, and never plan on it, Everclear sounds way safer though.


Howdy Bass! Im right with you on that! I tried it but id gave me a serious headache both times. not cool.



onthedl0008 said:


> Pr0N for the 6hundo
> View attachment 2480185


Looking dank DL


Nitex said:


> Here is my 3x 600 setup


That is awesome, and you sleep next to your plants,,, that is extra awesome.


----------



## Nitex (Jan 14, 2013)

Hah thanks guys! Yes the lights are up so high in the pic because of heat. They just transplanted an moved from a 6 bulb t5 HO and I didn't want to shock them to much under 1800w of MH. As it is now temps are low 80s at plant level with out my exhaust running(75 ish when its on). I leave it off ATM because it pulls all humidity out of the tent when it's on. Waiting on my fan speed controller to get here hopefully it will help me dial everything in.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

Iv always wondered about light hight. I see these commercial grows with the lights like 6 or more foot away from the canopy, putting out what looks like solid big buds. 
Iv always set my light to my canopy footprint, sure I can get it closer but I want equal amounts of light all across the canopy.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

GHB: I think it's hard to compare to bho. I worry about bho to be honest, and like whodat said, without fail everytime I smoke it I get a headache. With erl I find that I get a nice warm rush when I take a decent hit. A fair amount of expansion in your chest and only a small amount can leave you gasping for air. Then the nice warmth floods through your head and the old school feeling you would get as a kid when your top lip and brow went sweaty kicks in. Smoke to much and you'll have an early night on the couch. It sure creeps on you. We use to say as kids that smoking too much oil would make you shit in your pants and not care, lol.

Closetgardner. Friesan based strains are often hardy and good outdoor. You'll need to hunt about, but to be honest I think with an auto strain, most should be okay. Auto strains are based on cannabis ruderalis which is a wild growing weed in the Northenr Hemisphere and brings the auto trait to the modern day Auto Flowerer.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

DST said:


> GHB: I think it's hard to compare to bho. I worry about bho to be honest, and like whodat said, without fail everytime I smoke it I get a headache. With erl I find that I get a nice warm rush when I take a decent hit. A fair amount of expansion in your chest and only a small amount can leave you gasping for air. Then the nice warmth floods through your head and the old school feeling you would get as a kid when your top lip and brow went sweaty kicks in. Smoke to much and you'll have an early night on the couch. It sure creeps on you. We use to say as kids that smoking too much oil would make you shit in your pants and not care, lol.
> 
> Closetgardner. Friesan based strains are often hardy and good outdoor. You'll need to hunt about, but to be honest I think with an auto strain, most should be okay. Auto strains are based on cannabis ruderalis which is a wild growing weed in the Northenr Hemisphere and brings the auto trait to the modern day Auto Flowerer.


I have outdoor problems with excess ambient lighting, and I think I might try some autos OD this yr to see if they flower ok


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably work well, Bass. They shouldn't grow as big either so perhaps more stealthy for you.

I was cycling down the Amstel the other night and noticed that the road lights are all LED's, but they give off green light......interesting!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can do a BHO run with wet work or buds?

Peace

FM


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2013)

I posted a package in a drop box at their distrbution center today and noticed that their first box pick up was 4:20.....just proves that postal workers need a break too.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I posted a package in a drop box at their distrbution center today and noticed that their first box pick up was 4:20.....just proves that postal workers need a break too.
> 
> 
> cof


You gotta be high to do that job lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 14, 2013)

If u guys are getting headaches it from poorly purged butane this is what my buddys use I dnt make enough bho to buy one I just use theirs haha
but ya get some real bho from real dabbers and u will change ur mind on bho giving headaches 
here is a oven they use
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170-F-Max-1-9-Cu-Ft-Digital-Vacuum-Chamber-Oven-w-Vacuum-Pump-BHO-Extractor-/200871921380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4e646e4


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170-F-Max-1-9-Cu-Ft-Digital-Vacuum-Chamber-Oven-w-Vacuum-Pump-BHO-Extractor-/200871921380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4e646e4


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

For real... if you smoke good bho from a nice piece it's really really amazing. No headache, clearest head you've ever had while being completely smashed. I've smoked stuff that gave me raging headaches too. Not cool. I'm not trying to talk you guys into trying it again, just letting you and others know that good bho is worth the hype.

One could make that oven worth it pretty quick... good wax goes for up to $60 a gram out here at co-ops. I would imagine it to go for even more in other places.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2013)

I know I'm behind the times, and this is old news to 99.9% of the population, but it's pretty funny:

[video=youtube_share;LyBZTAEvkg0]http://youtu.be/LyBZTAEvkg0[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

What's up 6ers! My cloning shit is suppose to be here on Wednesday! 

Oh and fatboy want me to come fix your leaky faucet ?  Grew up doing that shit with my dad.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 14, 2013)

Picture from tonight one of 3 phenos of Girl Scout Cookies I have. Hopefully she's the one. Alot of hype from this strain. Wow because the rappers like it. Its kewl have had a few different varieties but not for what they want for it. Had the beans so figured why not run her. View attachment 2480986


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

So how is everyone on this fine Monday evening? I'm doing good just got me a glass of pumpkin spice and a couple canna cookies 

Should be feeling pretty good here in about 20-30 min 

Hope all my 6er's are doing good. Will have some bud pron soon. I'm loving this 600!

Long live the 6ers!!!!! 

edit-damn it just realized it's now Tuesday, oh well still hope everyone is good!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Giggles glad you are loving the 600 bro.



I noticed my dog sprouts have fuzzy leaves whick I find cool.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Giggles glad you are loving the 600 bro.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my dog sprouts have fuzzy leaves whick I find cool.


Haha I am loving it a lot bro. Huge change from a 250 and 400. I'm really wanting to already get another one and do dual lights one 600hps and one 600mh 

Funny you say fuzzy leaves as I remember when I was younger in my grandmas grandma she always had a plant(which I can't remember the name for the life of me) but it had fuzzy leaves and I use to call them rabbit ears and would pick them off and rub them on my arms and shit haha. 

Oh the good old days. I miss my grandma  She taught me everything I know about gardening. God bless her soul.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 14, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Picture from tonight one of 3 phenos of Girl Scout Cookies I have. Hopefully she's the one. Alot of hype from this strain. Wow because the rappers like it. Its kewl have had a few different varieties but not for what they want for it. Had the beans so figured why not run her. View attachment 2480986


edit: your plants look great man, nice color and fat ass leaves. Perfect Specimen.

I harvested some this past summer and it was nothing special. Tasted like burnt lemon grape juice. Good high, medium yield. I hope you have better luck than I did.





whodatnation said:


> Iv always wondered about light hight. I see these commercial grows with the lights like 6 or more foot away from the canopy, putting out what looks like solid big buds.
> Iv always set my light to my canopy footprint, sure I can get it closer but I want equal amounts of light all across the canopy.


I was just reading about this theory, seems like if you are using 1000 watters in a big room it might work. Just like a commercial food greenhouse. ????


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shit I'm fucked up, hahaha. Damn you canna cookies. I guess .7g's per cookie is lil strong haha. Oh well good times. If it takes my pain away it's worth not being able to move.

edit-Serious question guys. What do you guys use for nutes? I've been on dyna gro for a while now and I'm looking for a change. I just want to keep it simple as possible and not have a million and one bottles.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably true Method. The last time I had a dab (it was Swerve who gave me it funnily enough), it was okay. Then I had another one (although I think it was different), and that's when the headache started. My issue is that if you accidently spray butane on your hand for example (we have all done it filling up lighters), then even though the butane evaporates, you still get that strange gash smell on your hand....wtf is that? DO I want to be smoking that? I just don't know (smoking is bad enough). And butane is a very dirty gas, period. 



method2mymadness said:


> If u guys are getting headaches it from poorly purged butane this is what my buddys use I dnt make enough bho to buy one I just use theirs haha
> but ya get some real bho from real dabbers and u will change ur mind on bho giving headaches
> here is a oven they use
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170-F-Max-1-9-Cu-Ft-Digital-Vacuum-Chamber-Oven-w-Vacuum-Pump-BHO-Extractor-/200871921380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4e646e4



I tried some of that CO2 extraction, christ that smelled bad (may be it was a bad batch). 

Well tyhere's a few inches of snow here......time to build a snowman!

Peace, DST


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> edit-Serious question guys. What do you guys use for nutes? I've been on dyna gro for a while now and I'm looking for a change. I just want to keep it simple as possible and not have a million and one bottles.


I use the complete H&G "Hydro" line plus orca and cal mag. just like 9 bottles. You never use them all at the same time but it's touchy. Makes dank ass buds though.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Bio Nova, Supersoil mix. That's 1 bottle for the whole grow.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Bio Nova, Supersoil mix. That's 1 bottle for the whole grow.


I've been looking into super soil but I'm not sure the best recipe or a smaller version of it. I don't need large amounts of it until spring when I start my outdoor grow. 

I've heard of bio nova, isn't it fairly pricey?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've been looking into super soil but I'm not sure the best recipe or a smaller version of it. I don't need large amounts of it until spring when I start my outdoor grow.
> 
> I've heard of bio nova, isn't it fairly pricey?



small b atch like how small? understand SS is just hype and a foolish name for compost fertilized soil. you want a really simple soil mix? blood meal bone meal and rockphosphate added to promix or coco is all you need.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just hit week 5 of 12/12 on the Berry White and Blue Dream. I think I am like a week behind due to the cold weather, probably go 9 weeks or more. 

For all you late night creepers.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Best believe I'm creeping late night tonight hahaha....

Beautiful plant worm! Look at those thick white pistils! She's happy


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

I pay about &#8364;34 for a 5 litre container (I think a gallon is 4.4 litres, or you can get a litre for around 9-10 euro). Lasts me most of the year. I think that's pretty cheap tbh.



giggles26 said:


> I've been looking into super soil but I'm not sure the best recipe or a smaller version of it. I don't need large amounts of it until spring when I start my outdoor grow.
> 
> I've heard of bio nova, isn't it fairly pricey?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

WARNING: DO NOT GROW WEED IN SNOW......it doesn't work






pic was taken a few minutes ago......the little HeadbandxDeep Blue male is inside warming up. LEt's see how long it takes to perk back up. Start counting NOW!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> I pay about &#8364;34 for a 5 litre container (I think a gallon is 4.4 litres, or you can get a litre for around 9-10 euro). Lasts me most of the year. I think that's pretty cheap tbh.


I must of been looking at something completely diff then cuz this shit I was looking at was like 72$ lol. I'm prob way to stoned be shopping online.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 15, 2013)

why did you do that? that fucked up... i wish i could take my plants outside in general. you know that has me thinking have you ever thought about putting snow on top of a flower plant at end of cycle the help lower soil temps and flush naturally? hmm that seems like something a high person would do haha oh well makes sense to me


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> WARNING: DO NOT GROW WEED IN SNOW......it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been 17 minutes how's she looking?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Here she is guys and gals. Looking perky.






And Poly, it was outside because it was a male. My other tents have got breeding projects in them so I just tossed it in my greenhouse. I hadn't decided if I was going to keep it or not. I may keep it now as I have two very nice females that may want to shack up with him for a night or two....


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

This is one of the Female Headband(sourkush) x Deep Blue....


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 15, 2013)

What is the best distance to keep a cooltube (600Watt) from a just pop seed in wockwool?
The cooltube will be hooked up to a growlush 6inch 250 CFM fan for exhausting heat from the tube out for now. I will upgrade the fan in about a month when I get a carbon filter.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Couple of feet I would say.


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Couple of feet I would say.


Thanks for the reply. Will hopefully give it a try in a few days to a week.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Depends on the temps as well. I know you guys in Oz are having it tuff of late with the 40+ celcius days.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> WARNING: DO NOT GROW WEED IN SNOW......it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's interesting. how long did it take for her to react like that?

like when we jump into an icy pond. things tend to shrivel.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Not sure, it was like that when I got up this morning. 

And it's a HE ffs, lol. It's been droopy every morning but picked up when the sun came up eventually. But today it was cabbaged. I don't think it'll survive. We shall see.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Fucken auto flowers are def a differnt type of grow. This what week 4-5 of 18/6 under 300+watts of t-5 blue6k,I just leave em alone make sure they are watered cause that was what i was told to do! The pepe le dank in the back is just a sample grow to see what i could see, ifn it be a male well then ill be a pollen collector! Hopefully a warm trend and more love will see flowering and more maturity flourish. They were freestuff i am by no means complaining just puzzled. Auto jack and auot b is what they calledem.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

cats and cactuses! cool!


----------



## Nitex (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL at the fat cat laying in the background of pic 5!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Nitex said:


> LOL at the fat cat laying in the background of pic 5!


I cant keep em out of there, they addicted to 6000k bulbs it seems kinda like a kitty tanning booth when there's 15degrees f outside. I spoil my kids i wont lie.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Can i go into the tent during dark and take a few pics with the flash without hurting the dark cycle guys? Isnt it funny that in many grows ive NEVER gone in during dark, prob overly careful about it but hey im a caring parent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah it's no prob. i do it all the time, makes for better pics, just the buds in the pic rather than the metal inside of the tent too.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 15, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Can i go into the tent during dark and take a few pics with the flash without hurting the dark cycle guys? Isnt it funny that in many grows ive NEVER gone in during dark, prob overly careful about it but hey im a caring parent.


i would think NO! i've read that a few seconds here and there is ok but how would you like it if somebody came into your bedroom and used a flash that you could see through your closed eyelids. you'd be pissed. 

i've never bothered the dark cycle with green lights or anything. if i want a picture, i just have to wait until morning.


i would like to get a cat or 2, maybe older ones, but cats or dogs and my plants scare me. it would take one 15 second kitty rage to destroy a bunch of clones.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i would think NO! i've read that a few seconds here and there is ok but how would you like it if somebody came into your bedroom and used a flash that you could see through your closed eyelids. you'd be pissed.
> 
> i've never bothered the dark cycle with green lights or anything. if i want a picture, i just have to wait until morning.
> 
> ...


Its not a problem at all. a flash is not long enough to wake them up. ant they do not have eyelids. i leave my tent open at night with my veg on and open it hasnt affectedthem a bit. i think it has to be enough light to wake em up. not just flashes n flickers. and it has to happen in more than one occassion.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

But you can only do it if you first do the "Lights Out Dance". It's a complicated one so don't get it wrong, it's all about the dip and slide! lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah it's no prob. i do it all the time, makes for better pics, just the buds in the pic rather than the metal inside of the tent too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

hahah you guys stress too much, i stick a cfl on a clamp in the tent when i'm working in there, i run lights at night so i'm not awake for the most part of the cycle. if you know your genetics are not hermie risks it's no biggie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> But you can only do it if you first do the "Lights Out Dance". It's a complicated one so don't get it wrong, it's all about the dip and slide! lol.


i can carve shadows with the best D


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

Just be sure you don't confuse the lights out dance with the similar looking "Ants in my Pants Dance", that would be a problem.


----------



## ghb (Jan 15, 2013)

oh well fellas i just made a tough decision but i think it was the correct one.

i had a tent with 6 plants in, all 5ft+ beasts!.
4 super lemon haze and 2 space bombs, i am looking for one keper out the 6 and i think i might have 2 so not doing bad on that front.

anyway i just went to water them (roughly 8 weeks in) and the slh at the front right hand corner just didn't have any buds on it, i mean none!. i looked at the rest of the plants in there and they are all pretty similar in development, some have a few red hairs but i'd say less than 2 weeks between all of them.

i mean this plant had a tonne of resin on it and smelled heavenly but nothing in the form of buds!, i pondered for a few seconds then just thought, you've had it you little fucker, cut it down snapped it up and put it in the bin.

i wasted four months on it and never even bothered to hash it, what a waste.

onwards and upwards to better things, the other plants have moire room now and will get a little bit fatter because of it.

has anybody ever done anything similar?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I grew a Quarter pound of bud that I wasn't too impressed with, supersillybilly said he would get shot of it for me and then never bothered weighing me in....so I would have basically been as well doing that


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Well said gents can someone give me some pointers on the first few steps of zee dance? ?camera died! lmao gosh darn canon powershot eats batteries like a fat kid eats cake.(ill find another colorful analogy) lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;P9mwELXPGbA]http://youtu.be/P9mwELXPGbA[/video]
lmao, remeber this guys?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's an even older bit of Head:

[video=youtube_share;PFw7K5-MV8I]http://youtu.be/PFw7K5-MV8I[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

But no one played a better Judas than Carl Anderson:

[video=youtube_share;dDzxn66W3uM]http://youtu.be/dDzxn66W3uM[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Well I grew a Quarter pound of bud that I wasn't too impressed with, supersillybilly said he would get shot of it for me and then never bothered weighing me in....so I would have basically been as well doing that



a fellow scot bumfucked you?, what's the world coming to? is that why he doesn't show his face 'round here no more?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-s_htrB2-nk]http://youtu.be/-s_htrB2-nk[/video]
hjow about peter guys?I know doobie must like peter!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ABc8ciT5QLs]http://youtu.be/ABc8ciT5QLs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Shit I'm fucked up, hahaha. Damn you canna cookies. I guess .7g's per cookie is lil strong haha. Oh well good times. If it takes my pain away it's worth not being able to move.
> 
> edit-Serious question guys. What do you guys use for nutes? I've been on dyna gro for a while now and I'm looking for a change. I just want to keep it simple as possible and not have a million and one bottles.


Supersoil and tea. Thats it.
Ill try and find the page that has half and 1/4 batches of subs ss.



polyarcturus said:


> small b atch like how small? understand SS is just hype and a foolish name for compost fertilized soil. you want a really simple soil mix? blood meal bone meal and rockphosphate added to promix or coco is all you need.


Not sure what your talking about. Go ahead and mix just blood and bone meals with rockphos (this will get you from point a to point b no doubt, but......) compare it to a soil like this~~
high quality organic potting soil with coco and Mycorrhizae
25-50 lbs. of organic worm castings
5 lbs. of Blood meal 12-0-0
5 lbs. Bat guano 0-5-0
5 lbs. Fish Bone Meal 3-16-0
¾ cup Epsom salt
1 cup Sweet lime (Dolomite)
½ cup Azomite ( Trace element) 
2 Tbs. powdered Humic acid 
Supersoil is any soil that is considered "water only" there was SS around before subcool, thats where he got the fking idea lol. Iv seen the results and it s not just hype lol


DST said:


> WARNING: DO NOT GROW WEED IN SNOW......it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon D you can make a bigger snow man lol snow dwarf man.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Its not a problem at all. a flash is not long enough to wake them up. ant they do not have eyelids. i leave my tent open at night with my veg on and open it hasnt affectedthem a bit. i think it has to be enough light to wake em up. not just flashes n flickers. and it has to happen in more than one occassion.


eyelids lol.
Iv taken plenty pics lights out but usually shortly after the light turn off. Remember, theres lightning at night,,, similar to camera flash maybe. No biggie... Plus, Iv bee out on full moon where I could SEE so much just from the moonlight... cool,,,, this is x10 if there its snow out  crazy, full moon with snow out, almost comparable to a gloomy day 



DST said:


> But you can only do it if you first do the "Lights Out Dance". It's a complicated one so don't get it wrong, it's all about the dip and slide! lol.


D please post a vid showing us all how to do it... I dont wanna accidently to the rain dance.... It actually works lol



ghb said:


> oh well fellas i just made a tough decision but i think it was the correct one.
> 
> i had a tent with 6 plants in, all 5ft+ beasts!.
> 4 super lemon haze and 2 space bombs, i am looking for one keper out the 6 and i think i might have 2 so not doing bad on that front.
> ...


Iv vegged out a big ass plant (growing in trashcan) then had to bin it halfway into flower cuz of mights... Fuckers.
I would have hashed your batch atleast.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> Well said gents can someone give me some pointers on the first few steps of zee dance? ?View attachment 2481392View attachment 2481393camera died! lmao gosh darn canon powershot eats batteries like a fat kid eats cake.(ill find another colorful analogy) lol.


^^^ My old camera,,, your not joking, I spent a small fortune on batts for pr0n.... Worth every penny!




VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;P9mwELXPGbA]http://youtu.be/P9mwELXPGbA[/video]
> lmao, remeber this guys?


OMG 



ghb said:


> a fellow scot bumfucked you?, what's the world coming to? is that why he doesn't show his face 'round here no more?


Can you translate Ds post for me?



Howdy sixas!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6O9zMnwD65Q]http://youtu.be/6O9zMnwD65Q[/video]
my last video share! i just had a dream about cliff last night, i know right im a fucken nutter but oh well shit happens! lol!


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting DST I wouldn't give anybody quarter pound of any shit for nothing fuck that way too many greedy people out there .


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

My unofficial mentor:

[video=youtube_share;HGdQUMzRVxA]http://youtu.be/HGdQUMzRVxA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Soil PH Meter by Rittenhouse
$68.99 
In stock. Processing takes an additional 


gonna go for it, sems spensive but the ratings were stellar and it would be handy to have around imho.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

I must add that I saw Rush on their 2011 Time Machine tour (featured in the video), and it is way more impressive in person.
I was three rows from the stage, right in front of Alex's area of the stage (Stage Left) so Geddy was across the stage most of the time while playng & singing.
But...
... Geddy would switch places with Alex during his bass solos and whenever he didn't have to be at the mic to sing, so I got an huge eyefull of him playing about 12 feet away.

And Alex pointed at me twice when he saw me standing without my fists raised and playfully admonished me to do so, which I did, then he made me get both fists up and roar for him before smiling and scooting back across the stage to tell Geddy something.
The absolute best live concert performance I've ever heard.
Period.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I must add that I saw Rush on their 2011 Time Machine tour (featured in the video), and it is way more impressive in person.
> I was three rows from the stage, right in front of Alex's area of the stage (Stage Left) so Geddy was across the stage most of the time while playng & singing.
> But...
> ... Geddy would switch places with Alex during his bass solos and whenever he didn't have to be at the mic to sing, so I got an huge eyefull of him playing about 12 feet away.
> ...


I saw them on the "Roll the Bones" and "Moving Pictures" tour back in the day. Still trying to pick my jaw up off the ground. Sound quality was absolutely stellar. one of the best I have ever heard. Although Dethklok live was freakin crazy sick loud crunchy thunderous.........\m/ \m/ Metal!!!!! sorry I am easily excited.

[video=youtube;zsnbYXyPvZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsnbYXyPvZQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen some of the Dethklok stuff on youtube, and they are frickin' tight.
Neo-classical metal always blows my mind.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

It's Bowl:45 in the morning here so, on the opposite end of the spectrum:

[video=youtube_share;qWD9K8e8SfY]http://youtu.be/qWD9K8e8SfY[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

What I liked about dethklok was the Show. Not just a bunch of smelly metal heads (I like smelly metal too. lol) staring at the necks of their guitars in levi vest's. The band is in silhouette on stage and they play an interactive movie while a real live band plays. Very entertaining indeed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

Pretty cool vid:

[video=youtube_share;E97CYWlALEs]http://youtu.be/E97CYWlALEs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6GK-JSsP39E]http://youtu.be/6GK-JSsP39E[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;qtaMh0dSDKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtaMh0dSDKk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Just found out the water im using has fucken flouride in it, im crying because there's no way in hell i can afford the online options for flouride removal from water. Now i realize why i cant achieve my max potential maybe? I'd love to hear your guys take on this. I wont lie i feel like ive just been licked by a horse....20 years without realizing the damn water had this in it!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

I can get by with tap water when using soil/coco, I have to bubble it and correct the ph. With hydro it just flat wont work period. I switched quickly to RO (from the grocery store} and cal mag, all my problems faded into the past.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

Im slowly starting to realize this flouride shit is gonna be a nightmare to get rid of.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im slowly starting to realize this flouride shit is gonna be a nightmare to get rid of.


yep, dead water grows bad weed.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

I cringe to think about how good it could be without the flouride, ie what icve been missing. Guess ive been lucky cause the plants always turn out decent potency wise, hopefully its a small enough amount that its not deterimental. Bear in mind ive grown 6 gardens with this water! idk how but i have!lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

ok ok ok i got this..... thankgoodness i was like whoa 3grand for home filtering lmao! For instance, Brita filters will NOT remove fluoride. The two types of filters which will reliably remove fluoride are reverse-osmosis filters and activated alumina filters(aluminum oxide). Thus, if you are looking for a filter to remove fluoride, make sure it uses "reverse-osmosis" or "activated alumina"(aluminum oxide) technology


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

We've got a reported 0.75 ppm of fluoride here in my town.
Getting by on tap water so far.
Seems like a multi-edged sword, too.
Builds up in the leaf margins during transpiration, can be easily absorbed foliarly as a vapor, and when in the presence of calcium it will shed it's sodium ion in exchange for a calcium ion, raising salt levels in the medium/water.
Not to mention the effects on the biosphere of the medium just from the fluoride itself.
I wonder what amount is the danger level is for cannabis plants.
We would know such things if cannabis research hadn't been killed by the feds...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> We've got a reported 0.75 ppm of fluoride here in my town.
> Getting by on tap water so far.
> Seems like a multi-edged sword, too.
> Builds up in the leaf margins during transpiration, can be easily absorbed foliarly as a vapor, and when in the presence of calcium it will shed it's sodium ion in exchange for a calcium ion, raising salt levels in the medium/water.
> ...




yeah wasnt it a federal reccomendation many moons ago that they put that poison in our drinking water? ironicaly doobie our towns levels are identical, so id be willing to take any and all advice from you on your experiances, i was just jumpin my shit because i use tea's to feed my babies.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

found this http://www.greenfacts.org/en/fluorid...ironment.htm#2


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure just yet.
I switched over to hempy bucket on my last plant when it stalled out and started dying half-way through flowering.
I've been running it now for well over a month on tap water, using Fox Farm Big Bloom, CaMg+ from General Organics, Liquid Karma (humic acids & kelp extract), and Sweet Berry.
The plant had all but died when I transplanted the 3/4-gallon soil/root mass into a 3.5-gallon pot filled with perlight.
There are necrotic areas on the leaf margins of some of the leaves, but this was from before the transplanting into hempy bucket.
This next batch will really be the tell, since I'll be transplanting the little ones into the hempy buckets as soon as they're out of the partycup (only going to have about 4-oz of soil in it).
I may end up having to start going to Fred Meyer's to get R-O water by the gallon jug from the machine like you, wd.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I am loving it a lot bro. Huge change from a 250 and 400. I'm really wanting to already get another one and do dual lights one 600hps and one 600mh
> 
> Funny you say fuzzy leaves as I remember when I was younger in my grandmas grandma she always had a plant(which I can't remember the name for the life of me) but it had fuzzy leaves and I use to call them rabbit ears and would pick them off and rub them on my arms and shit haha.
> 
> Oh the good old days. I miss my grandma  She taught me everything I know about gardening. God bless her soul.


My grandma grew some sort of geraniums in her front yard that were super fuzzy.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Just found out the water im using has fucken flouride in it, im crying because there's no way in hell i can afford the online options for flouride removal from water. Now i realize why i cant achieve my max potential maybe? I'd love to hear your guys take on this. I wont lie i feel like ive just been licked by a horse....20 years without realizing the damn water had this in it!


almost all water provided by a town or city has flouride in it. not sure the effects it has on plants but it will make their teeth stronger!! lol 

im sure theres some articles out there for you to research it.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys wassup? Hope everyone is doing well in this wonderful day . So as I said the other day I finally have a couple harvest under my belt. Thing is that in drying the suckers I noticed something strange. Two of my colas had the top half of them get really crunchy dry almost al the way thru And then the bottom half of it was still really really moist. I was scared to let it go any longer as the rest of the plant was ready to go. Now every time I burp the jars all is moist again BUT the top half of those 2-3 nugs. They don't get moist like the others do but it does get softer. Any thoughts as to why half of a nug would dry so much more then the other half?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> oh well fellas i just made a tough decision but i think it was the correct one.
> 
> i had a tent with 6 plants in, all 5ft+ beasts!.
> 4 super lemon haze and 2 space bombs, i am looking for one keper out the 6 and i think i might have 2 so not doing bad on that front.
> ...


Yes I've had to do it and it upset me but hey it's better then having to buy your own bud so I look at it as an experience and will only make me better and just sometimes you get that one pheno and it's total shit. 



bassman999 said:


> My grandma grew some sort of geraniums in her front yard that were super fuzzy.


So did mine but these weren't flowers they were simply just leaves that were fuzzy lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> almost all water provided by a town or city has flouride in it. not sure the effects it has on plants but it will make their teeth stronger!! lol
> 
> im sure theres some articles out there for you to research it.


The beauty of being on well water


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> The beauty of being on well water


amen to that.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes I've had to do it and it upset me but hey it's better then having to buy your own bud so I look at it as an experience and will only make me better and just sometimes you get that one pheno and it's total shit.
> 
> 
> 
> So did mine but these weren't flowers they were simply just leaves that were fuzzy lol.


Yeah I am not sure why she like the Geraniums, thay are more of a plant and smell weird


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

i have a plant that got burned by chlorine, in flower right now. flouride i havent tangled with yet, at least knowingly. chlorine is bad enough.

ugh im super torn on wither or not to chop one of the 4 stems on my bubba... 


any opinions would help... im thinking about cutting that shortest branch, which is also the lowest branch of the four, to let the other 3 grow better. this plant is very apically dominant or whatever thats called. i should have never tried to coax it out to have multiple tops.

you guys think hackin off that branch would disturb that plant significantly? im not used to taking off main branches on fairly far along plants. and im about to flower it as well so im geussing if i do cut it i should veg the plant a few extra days. what do ya'll think? im afraid to even mess with the thing since it grows so slow, but has such valuable smoke.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

well water can have it too just an fyi! from what ive read anyway's. Ive done some reading today on this alot actually. It took two fires on the ole ballast again to get it to fire the bulb GULP, i have a distinct feeling its time to replace the ole sunsystems 600! sucks too cause i got another 6-7 weeks of flowering i wanna do, ill cross my fingers.......going in deep to show you suspected flouride damage on one plant container and to just show the dogs and med man doing what they do reaching for the tube! be back with em in 10.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

well i guess im subbed up here, i dont have a 600w yet but will be ordering one as soon as i get the money for my veg tent. running a 1000w in my flower and used to have a 400w for flower and veg when i was running only 1 tent. 

feel free to stop by my thread its in my sig and I look foward to conversating with you guys in the future. 

a little fruity chronic juice from G13 labs i just harvested


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Iv never used an ro filter for soil or hydro, I got decent results.
For the first time now Im using rainwater, and if not rain water its from the well,,,,,, Ill see what Iv been missing all these years I guess 

Truck died on me in front of the house  sitting in the ditch with a round bale in the back,,, donkeys are hungry,,, not sure what to do. At least its at home.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well i guess im subbed up here, i dont have a 600w yet but will be ordering one as soon as i get the money for my veg tent. running a 1000w in my flower and used to have a 400w for flower and veg when i was running only 1 tent.
> 
> feel free to stop by my thread its in my sig and I look foward to conversating with you guys in the future.
> 
> ...


Fruity chronic Juice is a Delicious seeds strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i have a plant that got burned by chlorine, in flower right now. flouride i havent tangled with yet, at least knowingly. chlorine is bad enough.
> 
> ugh im super torn on wither or not to chop one of the 4 stems on my bubba...
> 
> ...



I would transplant into a bigger container and allow it to veg for a spell before flower. The plant looks fine, good actually


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

If you do end up cutting the lowest one off, you should clone it for a quick follow-up plant to that one.
As it is 25% of the plant's vegetation, it will hardly notice it if you cut it.

I would leave it alone, since it so close to the average canopy height.
I'd actually start tying the other one's down to it's level.
But any way you go will be just fine.

*edit: and like whodat says: a bigger pot. The plant will close to double in size as it flowers, so the more roots she has before then, the healthier she'll be.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats golden doobss ^^^ great advice.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> amen to that.


Hell ya I love well water. I will never move back to the city. 



bassman999 said:


> Yeah I am not sure why she like the Geraniums, thay are more of a plant and smell weird


hahaha it must of been a generation thing for them cuz my gma was the same way!



VTMi'kmaq said:


> well water can have it too just an fyi! from what ive read anyway's. Ive done some reading today on this alot actually. It took two fires on the ole ballast again to get it to fire the bulb GULP, i have a distinct feeling its time to replace the ole sunsystems 600! sucks too cause i got another 6-7 weeks of flowering i wanna do, ill cross my fingers.......going in deep to show you suspected flouride damage on one plant container and to just show the dogs and med man doing what they do reaching for the tube! be back with em in 10.


Yep it can have it in the but it's in such small amounts compared to what is in the cities. Where I grew up we had to have 3 water treatment plants just to make our water safe as they found out it contained a bunch of bad shit. Here on the farm I don't run into that. I simple turn on the faucet and fill up my jugs and it falls in the low 6's after adding my nutes.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would transplant into a bigger container and allow it to veg for a spell before flower. The plant looks fine, good actually


its not possible. i just dont have the room. if it gets transplanted, it gets flowered.

and im thinking about hacking the lowest stem. this thing DOES NOT like being topped, ime. i only tried it for the sake of getting more bud cuz o the way pre98 likes to grow. 
so im torn on wether or not hacking that stem would just stunt the thing a bit instead of speed up the other 3 stems growth.

and its not really rootbound or anything... when its transplanted its going into 5 gal bucket, just not filled all the way. id prefer a smaller container but atm it aint happening. besides this thing likes it dry, so i plan on using a TON of perlite in this particular container. that works well for plants with low irrigation tolerance imo.


thx whodat. ive been real careful with this one. im also wanting to breed with it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If you do end up cutting the lowest one off, you should clone it for a quick follow-up plant to that one.
> As it is 25% of the plant's vegetation, it will hardly notice it if you cut it.
> 
> I would leave it alone, since it so close to the average canopy height.
> ...


im not sure why i didnt think about tying down the tallest branch. see why i asked? thx guys. i agree with what ya'll have said too. i just dont have much veg room.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Fruity chronic Juice is a Delicious seeds strain.


FREE SEED Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice Feminized

yeah my bad..not sure why i thought it was G13, maybe because i have 3 G13 strains going right now.

thanks for the correction man i fixed it inmy journal too. got that been during the lucky 7's promo last January so its been a bit.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> FREE SEED Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice Feminized
> 
> yeah my bad..not sure why i thought it was G13, maybe because i have 3 G13 strains going right now.


I just got a sweet g13 labs t-shirt in the mail today


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

had another hermie show its face no worries. i am open to all your comments lol, lower canopy gets cleaned out tomarrow. Any idea wtf is bothering that plant that looks like a cow shitter sprayed it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats golden doobss ^^^ great advice.


I think I've seen you and many other great growers post that over & over through the years.
So, thank YOU


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

hmm i saw a pic just like that the other day... with the spots i mean. one of my plants was doing that not too long ago, and i just had to up nutes and watch the moisture a bit. but it could be something different than what i had.
i hate to say this but maybe mag?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I think I've seen you and many other great growers post that over & over through the years.
> So, thank YOU


well when u deserve it, u deserve it. ill hit the volcano an extra time for you and the rest of 600. especially for the f**king common sense help... lol thx again.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> I just got a sweet g13 labs t-shirt in the mail today
> 
> View attachment 2481734


was that from the gaurenteed shipping through attitude or did you buy it. i got a t shirt once with the gaurenteed shipping and it had fucking pot leaves all over it  i cant wear something like that...i would wear that G13 T shirt though.

Edit: well maybe not with the leaf on his forehead  

i want breeder T's without the dam marijuana references on them lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> was that from the gaurenteed shipping through attitude or did you buy it. i got a t shirt once with the gaurenteed shipping and it had fucking pot leaves all over it  i cant wear something like that...i would wear that G13 T shirt though.
> 
> Edit: well maybe not with the leaf on his forehead
> 
> i want breeder T's without the dam marijuana references on them lol.


I'm with you bro, I think their t-shirts are the cats meow but shit I can't be wearing pot leafs all over my shirt in the public lol. 

Yes they all know I'm a pot head and shit but I don't need to be broadcasting it in my lil podunk town. 

Want me to make you a t-shirt?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

In my mind yes on both accounts, ghb.


ghb said:


> a fellow scot bumfucked you?, what's the world coming to? is that why he doesn't show his face 'round here no more?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm with you bro, I think their t-shirts are the cats meow but shit I can't be wearing pot leafs all over my shirt in the public lol.
> 
> Yes they all know I'm a pot head and shit but I don't need to be broadcasting it in my lil podunk town.
> 
> Want me to make you a t-shirt?



Hahaha thats funny as hell because it soooo true lol. If you only knew the town I live in, they would crucify me lol.  I have this dynagro shirt given to me by a one of their reps, even that got me some comments.... no weed leafs or anything. They see me as some new age techie gardener, Im trying to preach the word to them but these old folks are stuck in their triple 13 mindset. (slow release granular synthetic 13-13-13) I guess others would love it, cheap as fuck and guaranteed to get er done, but Im totally done with synthetics.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

I know a bean company who's t-shirts have no MJ reference on them. I can't mention the name otherwise it may be classed as promotion, lol. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> was that from the gaurenteed shipping through attitude or did you buy it. i got a t shirt once with the gaurenteed shipping and it had fucking pot leaves all over it  i cant wear something like that...i would wear that G13 T shirt though.
> 
> Edit: well maybe not with the leaf on his forehead
> 
> i want breeder T's without the dam marijuana references on them lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2481723View attachment 2481726 Any idea wtf is bothering that plant that looks like a cow shitter sprayed it?


The leaf in your hand looks like CaMg problem. If your soil pH has dropped too far, it will restrict uptake.
You can try a quick foliar spray of mild CaMg solution several times a day, as you figure out if it's a soil issue or not.
the spots will never go away, but if it is a problem with uptake at the roots, it will get what it needs through the leaves long enough to get it under control.

*edit:
the leaves with the large poo splatters seem like a phosphorus deficiency?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> I know a bean company who's t-shirts have no MJ reference on them. I can't mention the name otherwise it may be classed as promotion, lol.


Like! like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like .....

You get the idea.

By the way, I LOVE my cannabis college T!!!!






Edit:
Giggles, heres the smaller batches of subs supersoil. Remember, there are many recipes out there, not just subs, but his I know kicks ass because iv used it  running right meow.

*

1/2 Batch:
4 bags Organic Base Soil
12.5-25 lbs. Worm Castings
2.5 lbs Fish Bone Meal
2.5 lbs Bat Guano
2.5 lbs Blood Meal
3/8 cup (1/4 cup + 1/8 cup) Epsom Salts
1/2 cup Sweet (dolomite) Lime
1/4 cup Azomite
1 Tbs Powdered Humic Acid

1/3 Batch:
2.7 bags Organic Base Soil
8-16 lbs Worm Castings
1.7 lbs Fish Bone Meal
1.7 lbs Bat Guano
1.7 lbs Blood Meal
1/4 cup Epsom Salts
1/3 cup Sweet (dolomite) Lime
2.5 Tbs Azomite
2 tsp. powdered HUmic Acid​
​

*





Got the truck in and hay to the donkeys , I'll need to do more work on it but Im thankful, always,,, things could be worse! 


I hope Im as cools as Mr Popcorn when I grow super old.
[video=youtube;rNY3_00p180]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNY3_00p180[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The leaf in your hand looks like CaMg problem. If your soil pH has dropped too far, it will restrict uptake.
> You can try a quick foliar spray of mild CaMg solution several times a day, as you figure out if it's a soil issue or not.
> the spots will never go away, but if it is a problem with uptake at the roots, it will get what it needs through the leaves long enough to get it under control.


thankyou sir! it's only one of em and im thinking the soil was suspect(recycled from last year) I'll try whatever is needed to remedy the problem. I dont think there that bad considering there only two weeks into flower with cold weather temp fluc.s so i think they are o-tay myself well except for sir spots alot.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hahaha thats funny as hell because it soooo true lol. If you only knew the town I live in, they would crucify me lol.  I have this dynagro shirt given to me by a one of their reps, even that got me some comments.... no weed leafs or anything. They see me as some new age techie gardener, Im trying to preach the word to them but these old folks are stuck in their triple 13 mindset. (slow release granular synthetic 13-13-13) I guess others would love it, cheap as fuck and guaranteed to get er done, but Im totally done with synthetics.


Dude in my town I get a funny look if my pants aren't at my belly button or if I wear my hat backwards. Sheesh some people. Get with the times and realize MMJ is the next big thing. 

We have came out of the dark and were not going back now. There are way to many of us in the world. Sure wish they would stop spending my fucking tax dollars on a war they will never win.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah its looking like a calmag issue so for now cause i didnt have any in my cabinet here maybe its at home idk, but for now i can do this...Once, soil pH is under control - boil six eggshells in two quarts of water for 5 minutes. Take off heat, add 1/2 tsp of Epsom Salt, stir, let cool to room temp, strain out the eggshells - give each girl 8 ounces of the eggshell/epsom salt water (poorman's cal-mag) 
.
hells yeah i love poor mans recipe's!
.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> running right meow.


"Am I jumping around all... mimbly pimbly from tree to tree?"

[video=youtube_share;mXPeLctgvQI]http://youtu.be/mXPeLctgvQI[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> was that from the gaurenteed shipping through attitude or did you buy it. i got a t shirt once with the gaurenteed shipping and it had fucking pot leaves all over it  i cant wear something like that...i would wear that G13 T shirt though.
> 
> Edit: well maybe not with the leaf on his forehead
> 
> i want breeder T's without the dam marijuana references on them lol.


I have attitude branded shirts w/o direct refrences on them. they say things like "supply and demand" etc.

i also have a t-shirt that says OG on the front and on the back it says: Original Growlight or something like that. i get comments on it more than any other and it says nothing about pot. 

i bet that g13 one would throw red flags in public tho.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2013)

powdered dolomite lime is a cheap source of cal/mg


Breeders Boutique has some neat T-shirts that do not have leaves or other mj related symbols.


cof


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> yeah its looking like a calmag issue so for now cause i didnt have any in my cabinet here maybe its at home idk, but for now i can do this...Once, soil pH is under control - boil six eggshells in two quarts of water for 5 minutes. Take off heat, add 1/2 tsp of Epsom Salt, stir, let cool to room temp, strain out the eggshells - give each girl 8 ounces of the eggshell/epsom salt water (poorman's cal-mag)
> .
> hells yeah i love poor mans recipe's!
> .


i thought so... but everyone always rushes to say cal/mag so i wasnt sure if u had already geussed that. good to know what fixed it, so others can know too!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

arent epsom salts as well? i got by on those for quite some time.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> "Am I jumping around all... mimbly pimbly from tree to tree?"
> 
> [video=youtube_share;mXPeLctgvQI]http://youtu.be/mXPeLctgvQI[/video]



bwhahaha I love that movie. especially that scene!


curious old fart said:


> powdered dolomite lime is a cheap source of cal/mg
> 
> 
> Breeders Boutique has some neat T-shirts that do not have leaves or other mj related symbols.
> ...



I was going to say that. Its a soil sweetener too (raises ph) Im thinking the used soil was depleted of dol lime thus lowering the ph and lacking cal-mag.... Just my guess... Im really no good at identifying plant problems and fixing them... I need to work on that.... but making proper soils I thankfully hadnt had any issues in a while.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

hell speaking of poor man...

my grows a few years back my only ingredients were just:
some FFOF & perlite, cheap ass 10-10-10 chemical fertilizer, organic blacksrap molasses, epsom salts.
and i did alright somehow. lol. did i mention cfl's too? 

EDIT: the FFOF wasnt even used for the "few years back part" whew... rough days. i didnt know how to mix good stuff up.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

i really only recently invested in some roots organics stuff.

glad to hear your good at making your own tho... thats whats up!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

One of the better opening scenes for a goofball comedy:

[video=youtube_share;0PKtGnyGuKM]http://youtu.be/0PKtGnyGuKM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> arent epsom salts as well? i got by on those for quite some time.


Yes, I would use it as a foliar spray,,, if c/m is the issue.
Edit: Epsom salts is magnesium sulphate, not magnesium and calcium. according to a quick google,,, so Id look into it more. I didnt want to give out false info, forgive me.
edit: its got mag but no cal.

Tried to edit into my last post,,, riu is silly.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes, I would use it as a foliar spray,,, if c/m is the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you have to refresh the page first... its usually when the page spills over, before the posts get sorted automatically. i noticed that too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jesus fuck, shit isn't cheap to make ss. Any brands of blood,bone meal and such you guys recommend? I've been looking into espoma products.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> One of the better opening scenes for a goofball comedy:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;0PKtGnyGuKM]http://youtu.be/0PKtGnyGuKM[/video]



Ha ha doobie i wish those pricks were really like that here!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Like! like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like .....
> 
> You get the idea.
> 
> ...


2 questions Who.
I know I have asked several about this in the past.

What ph water for ss?
how many ft3 are the bags or soil in the recipe?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jesus fuck, shit isn't cheap to make ss. Any brands of blood,bone meal and such you guys recommend? I've been looking into espoma products.


espoma products are fine.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> espoma products are fine.
> 
> 
> cof


Is their blood fertilizer the same thing as blood meal?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is their blood fertilizer the same thing as blood meal?


I couldn't find them on the espoma site. I did find their dried blood 12-0-0, which works well.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I couldn't find them on the espoma site. I did find their dried blood 12-0-0, which works well.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof!!! What about bone meal by them would that work to replace fish bone meal or does it have to be actual fish bone meal instead of just bone meal? 

Sorry for all the questions guys all this ss shit is new to me. Been reading about it forever but just wanna make sure I get the right stuff.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> But you can only do it if you first do the "Lights Out Dance". It's a complicated one so don't get it wrong, it's all about the dip and slide! lol.


The ' Hokey Cokey '


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> 2 questions Who.
> I know I have asked several about this in the past.
> 
> What ph water for ss?
> how many ft2 are the bags or soil in the recipe?


I havnt checked the ph of the rainwater Iv been using. But tap water I would ph to 6.7

Giggles this for you to. Hes talking about 1.5 cuf bags... IDK why he just says "large bags"??? 1.5 cu f.... because roots has a 3cuf bag,,, make something simple in the recipe confusing. I had trouble finding it when I started.... kinda dumb.


giggles26 said:


> Is their blood fertilizer the same thing as blood meal?


Bllod fert is just blood meal. Blood meal most of the time is 10-0-0 or 12-0-0
Basically you just need blood,bone, and kelp meal., and dol lime. Blood = N bone= P kelp= K and lime = soil sweetener (ph) and mag. Also some epsom salts for cal.
You can use regular bone meal, no worries,,,, Iv never used the fishbone meal.
Just make sure if your ingredients npk ratios are different adjust accordingly.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 15, 2013)

just moved into the new house. got some work to do on the new room, in the mean time ive got my tent up and rolling. waiting to get off work to grab some new ladies from a selfless person who knows the shit ive been through. hes really hooking it up. there are good folks out there. and in here  . gonna be a busy busy week. il check in soon. peace and best wishes guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I havnt checked the ph of the rainwater Iv been using. But tap water I would ph to 6.7
> 
> Giggles this for you to. Hes talking about 1.5 cuf bags... IDK why he just says "large bags"??? 1.5 cu f.... because roots has a 3cuf bag,,, make something simple in the recipe confusing. I had trouble finding it when I started.... kinda dumb.
> 
> ...


Thanx, I ran into the same findings with the 3.0 and 3.7 ft3 bags.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

eh all u super knowledge heads:

leaves canoeing upwards, or like a taco, whatever you call it. 

Am i right?? does this thing only occur because of heat/water stress or Mag deficency? 

cuz i have about 3 outta 7 plants in flower showing this. im leaning towards Mag issue. 
its certainly not heat or water. if anything its too cold at night, and thats making it too dry... but thats a long shot

I was just complaining about chlorine too right? well i just read that can cause a Mag deficency... 

you guys think im leaning in the right direction?? could nitrogen be an issue too?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

also i wanted to post this about water too:
someone from in here told me to use RO water from walmart... well i just read not to use RO or distilled water.

I had already thought this in the past. its best to use Spring water, when bottled. Well controlled Tap/Well is even better than using the completely stripped water according to everything ive been reading.

I happen to stumble upon this when reading up about Chlorine, and even flouride after my visit in here earlier.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> eh all u super knowledge heads:
> 
> leaves canoeing upwards, or like a taco, whatever you call it.
> 
> ...


That's a sign of it wanting some MG.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Did everyone jump off a cliff in club 600....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 15, 2013)

I did and got hurt


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I did and got hurt


All you gotta do is toke up to take the pain away


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 15, 2013)

Been smoking all day, as I'm not getting my class A now. LOL-Now they want me to try welding school? I'm cool with that though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2013)

Just don't do *this*:
**unless you dig Benny Hill rag-time music, turn down the volume*

[video=youtube_share;X32mGskkimU]http://youtu.be/X32mGskkimU[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2013)

600 poll.

Whaddya guys think... is it ok to throw my ballast inside my tent to help up the temps? Figured I'd put it on a cinder block or something. Is this a big "no-no"?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know why it'd be a no no. Sounds like a plan to me. It will only help raise the temps during lights on though.


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Jan 15, 2013)

*I haven't posted in tooo long. First up is some Blackwater freshly trimmed and the second pic is some dry nugs of WIFI.*

*Blackwater*






*WIFI*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Iv never used an ro filter for soil or hydro, I got decent results.
> For the first time now Im using rainwater, and if not rain water its from the well,,,,,, Ill see what Iv been missing all these years I guess
> 
> Truck died on me in front of the house  sitting in the ditch with a round bale in the back,,, donkeys are hungry,,, not sure what to do. At least its at home.


Take the Donkeys to the truck. lol



Bobotrank said:


> 600 poll.
> 
> Whaddya guys think... is it ok to throw my ballast inside my tent to help up the temps? Figured I'd put it on a cinder block or something. Is this a big "no-no"?


I have mine outside the room but i put my fresh air intake above ballasts to suck in heat when its cold.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wanted to make sure I wasn't posing a gnarly fire hazard by doing so... I'm ok with the night time temps dipping a little bit... temps are 70-72 at canopy though, and I'd like to get them closer to 80 if possible.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> also i wanted to post this about water too:
> someone from in here told me to use RO water from walmart... well i just read not to use RO or distilled water.
> 
> I had already thought this in the past. its best to use Spring water, when bottled. Well controlled Tap/Well is even better than using the completely stripped water according to everything ive been reading.
> ...


when u use RO water you have to supplement with a calcium and mag... they make specific products for this ie cal-mag, magical ect... the reason to use RO water is it gives u the option of had delivering everything the plant needs with out the unessasary shit the comes with the tap water ie floride, chlorine, ect... RO water gives u a 0-5 ppm rating so when u check your ppms after u mix your feed water u know exactly what your plants will be getting..


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Just wanted to make sure I wasn't posing a gnarly fire hazard by doing so... I'm ok with the night time temps dipping a little bit... temps are 70-72 at canopy though, and I'd like to get them closer to 80 if possible.


Lucky you. Im running about 65-68 with a hole in the hood duct. It's balls cold here.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> when u use RO water you have to supplement with a calcium and mag... they make specific products for this ie cal-mag, magical ect... the reason to use RO water is it gives u the option of had delivering everything the plant needs with out the unessasary shit the comes with the tap water ie floride, chlorine, ect... RO water gives u a 0-5 ppm rating so when u check your ppms after u mix your feed water u know exactly what your plants will be getting..



Ding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Been smoking all day, as I'm not getting my class A now. LOL-Now they want me to try welding school? I'm cool with that though.


Welding kicks ass!! I took a few years of it and been doing it with my dad since I was 15.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Lucky you. Im running about 65-68 with a hole in the hood duct. It's balls cold here.


It's pretty cold here, too. I almost thought about undoing my aircooled hood for a second. Then I thought for another second. Ballast in it is for me...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

For anyone wanting to try some simple tried and true supersoil.... This is for you, it has grown some of my finest plants... If you do this in conjunction with a few guano kelp teas here and there you will never turn back.
Its called vicks supersoil. I believe Genuity has given this recipe a go with good results.
I added prices.
*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)~~~~~~~~~~~$36
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$18 for 8lb bag, you only use half... leftovers! 
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source~~~~~~~~~~~~$3 
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering~~~~~$10 
4 cups kelp meal.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8 
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$20 for 30lb

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.


*Thats $103 for about 5 cubic feet of kick ass soil. This should last you a long time and you can re amend and reuse and it only gets better with time,,, so start soon  and there are leftovers! I add some azomite but thats optional, 2 cups I guess. I also added 2tbl humic acid concentrate to the water wetting it down, also optional.

The tea is optional, but highly suggested even if its only a few times.
The ingredients will last you several grows.

Veg mix-1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses


Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses



I hope some people copy this down, you wont regret it.

Edit: I havnt been using the liquid karma for a while now.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Lucky you. Im running about 65-68 with a hole in the hood duct. It's balls cold here.


when i need to raise temps 5 degrees or so i will bring the ballast in the room that usually give me a free heat source so i dont have to run a lil space heater... electricity bills get high enough as is lol... efficient and effective with no extra costs...


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 15, 2013)

ok, 12 days since flip... 2 C'99 and 2 Blueberry BBgum, 4 x 4 x 6.5 600 watt ushio HPS bulb:



can't wait to see the buds start forming/growing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> 600 poll.
> 
> Whaddya guys think... is it ok to throw my ballast inside my tent to help up the temps? Figured I'd put it on a cinder block or something. Is this a big "no-no"?


I got mine in the cab  I have plenty of air exchange in there... Obviously dont spray with the light on, but turn off the fans when you do, just incase,, dotn want to get it moist then flip it back on.


shaymuny said:


> when u use RO water you have to supplement with a calcium and mag... they make specific products for this ie cal-mag, magical ect... the reason to use RO water is it gives u the option of had delivering everything the plant needs with out the unessasary shit the comes with the tap water ie floride, chlorine, ect... RO water gives u a 0-5 ppm rating so when u check your ppms after u mix your feed water u know exactly what your plants will be getting..


Yes sir! ^^^


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

So a couple of my plants are kinds flopping over. Is that bad? Should I water them?

This one is standing up strait


These two are leaning


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Is the rootzone moist? like a wrung out sponge. Dont overwater them.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So a couple of my plants are kinds flopping over. Is that bad? Should I water them?
> 
> This one is standing up strait
> View attachment 2482137
> ...


try having a small ocilating fan blowing on them that will make the stem stucture alot stronger and should fix the problem... i would avoid over watering em that will most likley compound the problem


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 15, 2013)

if they were to dry it would show in the leaves ie drooping leaves not cuz the stem to be leaning like it is in the pic...


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 15, 2013)

Whats up fellow 600 watters?? Just hot boxed my green house colder then shit out side somewhere in the 30's and in there 54`. Been a minute think the last time was about 8yrs ago in my bug or my vw bus. LMAO


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. When I stuck my finger in there I could barely feel any moisture at all, dryer than a wrung out sponge, but not bone dry either. I can wait till morning and see how they are. I'm not too worried, just trying to figure this whole thing out.

@jhod, I can't remember the last time I hotboxed something like that. Shit. I'm sure I have done it in the last 15 years... I just can't remember lol. Sounds like good times.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2013)

Everyone is snuggled up around the light. Temps got up to 74 today with the fan on low. Pretty warm considering how cold it is! 





These hempy pots might be my new future. My train wreck x fruity chronic. This things been growing like crazy. It's 33" to the pot and it was only like 5 inches tall when it went into flower. Either way I got some fox farms soils to use up too.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 15, 2013)

indoor plants for the most part are quite brittle and frail if they dont have a fan pushing them around a bit... it may look like they are getting a little "beat up" by the wind but i promise they like it and it will be a stonger plant for it... also this will circulate more CO2 around the leaves because if the leaves are not fluttering they most likley have used all the CO2 around that area... hope this helps jig


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah winds helps the plants breath.



Supchacka that reminds me. Im thinking of going vertical cooltube in one of my cabs  I think I'll pull the trigger on that one.

looking good btw!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> It's pretty cold here, too. I almost thought about undoing my aircooled hood for a second. Then I thought for another second. Ballast in it is for me...


Ballast in tent and vent into living space to supplement house heating.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. When I stuck my finger in there I could barely feel any moisture at all, dryer than a wrung out sponge, but not bone dry either. I can wait till morning and see how they are. I'm not too worried, just trying to figure this whole thing out.
> 
> @jhod, I can't remember the last time I hotboxed something like that. Shit. I'm sure I have done it in the last 15 years... I just can't remember lol. Sounds like good times.


Also what's worked for me if the soil is bone dry and there wilted just water then mist them they will perk right back up


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

Doing what I do. Ripping from my journal.


Day 23

New glass! 
half smoked piece of hash in it already lol I couldnt wait. That ash turns pure white, good stuff.






I got some work to do  hehe







Group






?p x SB1 






Decided to hook up my tri meter... little brewing station is looking nice. It will get bigger here soon enough  
The meter has not been calibrated in a while but seems to be reading okay.
My rain water tests out~

ph~7.13
ppm~13
temp~65.8

I started a 1/4 strength tea a few hours ago, will get the number on that too


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2013)

I meant to show the crazy growth difference of this hempy. It went from solo cup to hempy on 12/7. This was on 12/23 when it went into flower. 





And here only 3 weeks later. I've never had a plant grow so fast. Straight perlite with tap and cns17 grow and bloom with a dose of h2o2


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

I just love it chacka! awesome. Thats gotta be over an inch a day of growth 





jigfresh said:


> So a couple of my plants are kinds flopping over. Is that bad? Should I water them?
> 
> This one is standing up strait
> View attachment 2482137
> ...


May be adjusting to the light? what are you running? From what you said before, maybe they need a little water, thos roots are barely out of the rw right? 
Also, is it two of the same strain doing it? Is it close to lights out, Im guessing not? I know 2 or 3 of my blue pits will start laying down an hour before lights out, looks like they are wilting... I may grab a pic soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I meant to show the crazy growth difference of this hempy. It went from solo cup to hempy on 12/7. This was on 12/23 when it went into flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus christ!!! That's a huge difference for only 3 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright guys just got my tax return so it's now time to buy some fun things and upgrade a few things. 

Any suggestion? Watch out amazon! It's going to be like xmas all over again haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Alright guys just got my tax return so it's now time to buy some fun things and upgrade a few things.
> 
> Any suggestion? Watch out amazon! It's going to be like xmas all over again haha.



Everything for that soil I posted


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Everything for that soil I posted


Haha I already ordered all of that 

Now I'm looking what else fun I can get lol. I'd prefer to get shit that is used to advance my grows but I'm open to all ideas.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I already ordered all of that
> 
> Now I'm looking what else fun I can get lol. I'd prefer to get shit that is used to advance my grows but I'm open to all ideas.


Build a worm bin and buy some red wigglers, make your own top shelf castings. Thats my next step,,, then I want chickens and rabbits, food for me and the plants! I'll look into making feather bone meal too... Maybe even a little dried blood mwhahaha
Too bad I dont live by the ocean! Id be 100% set!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up fellow 600 watters?? Just hot boxed my green house colder then shit out side somewhere in the 30's and in there 54`. Been a minute think the last time was about 8yrs ago in my bug or my vw bus. LMAO


lol

Last time I can remember was at the drive-in movies in my 71 nova(396 bb, 1150 double pumper, turbo 400, recaro seats, cragar rims, wink mirror, grant wheel, 
75 watt eq,6x9's and a mullet) hahaha

4 dudes 4 joints till you can't breath. 

good times.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Build a worm bin and buy some red wigglers, make your own top shelf castings. Thats my next step,,, then I want chickens and rabbits, food for me and the plants! I'll look into making feather bone meal too... Maybe even a little dried blood mwhahaha


I've got rabbits and chickens and dogs and cats lol. Want some?

You have got me intrigued whodat on a worm bin, hmm.....Any other ideas in that knowledgeable head of yours


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> lol
> 
> Last time I can remember was at the drive-in movies in my *71 nova(396 bb, 1150 double pumper, turbo 400, recaro seats, cragar rims, wink mirror, grant wheel,
> 75 watt eq,6x9's and a mullet)* hahaha
> ...


You know out of that entire statement all I saw was the highlighted part.... 

I love novas!!! I've got me a few project cars for the winter yay!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Build a worm bin and buy some red wigglers, make your own top shelf castings. Thats my next step,,, then I want chickens and rabbits, food for me and the plants! I'll look into making feather bone meal too... Maybe even a little dried blood mwhahaha
> Too bad I dont live by the ocean! Id be 100% set!


I got to visit an OG Biodynamic farm in humboldt last summer and the guy had a garden downhill from the goat pen, he would feed the plants by watering the goat pens and directing the runoff to the plants. He brings in less than 10 pounds of material to his farm from the outside. He uses all his animals and surroundings to gather all he needs to grow. Very wise old dude. He only gave up a few tricks but you could see he had that shit tuned in to the land. You could taste the redwoods and ocean air in his pot. Check out Biodynamics if you are looking for some interesting reading.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You know out of that entire statement all I saw was the highlighted part....
> 
> I love novas!!! I've got me a few project cars for the winter yay!


Lost my license for 5 years because of that car, never lost a race though. hehe


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> May be adjusting to the light? what are you running? From what you said before, maybe they need a little water, thos roots are barely out of the rw right?
> Also, is it two of the same strain doing it? Is it close to lights out, Im guessing not? I know 2 or 3 of my blue pits will start laying down an hour before lights out, looks like they are wilting... I may grab a pic soon.


I still got the same light on them they've always had... a 28w flouro. If anything it's farther away now. I'm going to install an HID socket soon so I can put the 250w or 1000w in soon. The roots are just out of the rockwool like you said. Maybe an 8th of an inch.

Each picture is a Sour D. Lights out is around Midnight, so still couple hours away.

I've read enough noobs freaking out with their soil plants overwatering them and making things much worse. I'll do my best from making that mistake.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

Giggles... if it were me I'd use the money to travel somewhere. Naming your own price on priceline can lead to some crazy deals. Check somewhere out you've always dreamed about. You ain't getting any younger.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I still got the same light on them they've always had... a 28w flouro. If anything it's farther away now. I'm going to install an HID socket soon so I can put the 250w or 1000w in soon. The roots are just out of the rockwool like you said. Maybe an 8th of an inch.
> 
> Each picture is a Sour D. Lights out is around Midnight, so still couple hours away.
> 
> I've read enough noobs freaking out with their soil plants overwatering them and making things much worse. I'll do my best from making that mistake.


Oh shit thats right you are a hydro guy. I thought you were fishing for noobs Jig. lol 

Get one of those cheap ass water meters from ace hardware. Not a sure fire solution but you get an idea of how the water is draining out of the soil, and you can move it around to compare readings. If they are just rooted water around the cube and make the roots chase the water. You will notice a little drooping after watering also.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Giggles... if it were me I'd use the money to travel somewhere. Naming your own price on priceline can lead to some crazy deals. Check somewhere out you've always dreamed about. You ain't getting any younger.


Oh trust me I've already got some trips planned lol. This is my play money. I've set back enough to keep me set for awhile 

Oh and thanks whodat for making me spend this...


Items (10):$187.06Shipping & Handling:$74.82Promotion Applied:-$10.50[HR][/HR] Total before tax:$251.38Estimated tax to be collected:*$4.55Total:$255.93Gift Certificate/Card:-$28.79[HR][/HR] Order Total: _$227.14

_ 


hahah


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> lol
> 
> Last time I can remember was at the drive-in movies in my 71 nova(396 bb, 1150 double pumper, turbo 400, recaro seats, cragar rims, wink mirror, grant wheel,
> 75 watt eq,6x9's and a mullet) hahaha
> ...


This should help with the visual. hehe. 1984 wow I was so young.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I got to visit an OG Biodynamic farm in humboldt last summer and the guy had a garden downhill from the goat pen, he would feed the plants by watering the goat pens and directing the runoff to the plants. He brings in less than 10 pounds of material to his farm from the outside. He uses all his animals and surroundings to gather all he needs to grow. Very wise old dude. He only gave up a few tricks but you could see he had that shit tuned in to the land. You could taste the redwoods and ocean air in his pot. Check out Biodynamics if you are looking for some interesting reading.


Thats the vision I have for this place. This is my second year out so I still have allot to do! very exciting, Iv given up on the idea of moving back to CO I want to make this happen more than anything right now. I figure 10 years and I will be settled in good. Without a doubt this is more of a lifetime project.
I guess Im doing something right, my compost is on on the higher end of my back garden area, I can see dark runoff going into the garden area when it rains. 



jigfresh said:


> I still got the same light on them they've always had... a 28w flouro. If anything it's farther away now. I'm going to install an HID socket soon so I can put the 250w or 1000w in soon. The roots are just out of the rockwool like you said. Maybe an 8th of an inch.
> 
> Each picture is a Sour D. Lights out is around Midnight, so still couple hours away.
> 
> I've read enough noobs freaking out with their soil plants overwatering them and making things much worse. I'll do my best from making that mistake.


Yeah Get some light on thos babies  They will be settled in soon enough so dont worry, I know its hard not to but itll work out juuuuuuuust fine.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

Totally aside from everything... just realized I don't think I've ever shared a hobby of mine. I haven't really done much with it lately, but I enjoy it when I do. I made this for my grandma. It's the only one I have as I give them all away. Grandma passed, hence why it's here.



EDIT: I'm loving the visual worm. Just about how I pictured you two lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> This should help with the visual. hehe. 1984 wow I was so young.


That car is beautiful!!! I'm currently in the process of buying a 70 ss to work on over the winter.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh trust me I've already got some trips planned lol. This is my play money. I've set back enough to keep me set for awhile
> 
> Oh and thanks whodat for making me spend this...
> 
> ...


that was quick lol


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 15, 2013)

how hot does your 600 make your room/tent from ambient temps?

looking to upgrade but dont want my tent to be hot!

gonna be a 79"x36'x36" and I have an enclosed hood


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Totally aside from everything... just realized I don't think I've ever shared a hobby of mine. I haven't really done much with it lately, but I enjoy it when I do. I made this for my grandma. It's the only one I have as I give them all away. Grandma passed, hence why it's here.
> 
> View attachment 2482331View attachment 2482332
> 
> EDIT: I'm loving the visual worm. Just about how I pictured you two lol.


Those are fucking bad ass looking!



whodatnation said:


> that was quick lol


I don't mess around


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Totally aside from everything... just realized I don't think I've ever shared a hobby of mine. I haven't really done much with it lately, but I enjoy it when I do. I made this for my grandma. It's the only one I have as I give them all away. Grandma passed, hence why it's here.
> 
> View attachment 2482331View attachment 2482332


That is soo cool! Man that must be soothing to make eh? soothing to look at. You seem to be pretty good doing intricate things with your hands, outside of painting and handling the plants im more of a bruit force kind of guy.... bites me in the ass all the time but Im slowly learning


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

I mixed up a batch of super soil last year.... that's what I'm finally using on the plants I posted earlier. Really excited to see how it works. And I gotta say, it was so fun to mix it all up on my deck. Big ass pile of dirt.

When you planning on getting things going with that? Mix it up when it gets there and use asap? lol and when you fixing your sig.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> how hot does your 600 make your room/tent from ambient temps?
> 
> looking to upgrade but dont want my tent to be hot!
> 
> gonna be a 79"x36'x36" and I have an enclosed hood


With adequate ventilation maybe 10f? Id wait for some others to chime in.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> how hot does your 600 make your room/tent from ambient temps?
> 
> looking to upgrade but dont want my tent to be hot!
> 
> gonna be a 79"x36'x36" and I have an enclosed hood


If you have an air cooled hood it shouldn't be a problem, well in a 3x3x6.5 it's going to be a littler hotter but with proper ventilation it shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you have an air cooled hood it shouldn't be a problem, well in a 3x3x6.5 it's going to be a littler hotter but with proper ventilation it shouldn't be a problem at all.


I agree with this. With a 6" fan pulling the hot air, temps shouldn't be a problem... unless you are starting in 80 f ambient. I use a 1000w in a 2' x3' closet and keep the temps in check alright. I am in a cooler location, but it's not freezing all summer.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I mixed up a batch of super soil last year.... that's what I'm finally using on the plants I posted earlier. Really excited to see how it works. And I gotta say, it was so fun to mix it all up on my deck. Big ass pile of dirt.
> 
> When you planning on getting things going with that? Mix it up when it gets there and use asap? lol and when you fixing your sig.


Mixing soil is allot of fun isn't it! I just rolled up my jeans and get to kicking around 
All depends on how long it takes to properly compost, lots of different variables on that but a good pile can be ready in three months so I'll have to wait a little, Im cool with that. I will send it in to the lab when I think its done then amend accordingly. Going to be a first for me.

edit: my sig used to work? hmm.
Hard to get familiar with something that doesn't exist lol


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> With adequate ventilation maybe 10f? Id wait for some others to chime in.





giggles26 said:


> If you have an air cooled hood it shouldn't be a problem, well in a 3x3x6.5 it's going to be a littler hotter but with proper ventilation it shouldn't be a problem at all.


I run a 250 in a lil smaller 6'x3'x2' my ambient is 70 and temps for me are 73-75. maybe just have to make my house a lil colder


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I mixed up a batch of super soil last year.... that's what I'm finally using on the plants I posted earlier. Really excited to see how it works. And I gotta say, it was so fun to mix it all up on my deck. Big ass pile of dirt.
> 
> When you planning on getting things going with that? Mix it up when it gets there and use asap? lol and when you fixing your sig.


I'm hoping it will make it here soon and I will start mixing it once I have all the ingredients.

I need to get that fixed huh? lol need to get the 600 sig


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> edit: my sig used to work? hmm.
> Hard to get familiar with something that doesn't exist lol


Not you.



giggles26 said:


> I need to get that fixed huh? lol need to get the 600 sig


Him. lol I really need to start quoting people again.

Here you go bro:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/roger-600-18550/


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2013)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> I run a 250 in a lil smaller 6'x3'x2' my ambient is 70 and temps for me are 73-75. maybe just have to make my house a lil colder


Sounds good. Iv been running my little ones (3 weeks from seed) at mid to high 80s, they look good to me.



giggles26 said:


> I'm hoping it will make it here soon and I will start mixing it once I have all the ingredients.
> 
> I need to get that fixed huh? lol need to get the 600 sig


Mixing is the deciding factor. GET THAT SHIT RIGHT! cross all you t's and dot your i's this is very important.... but very simple just make sure its done right, take it serious,, none of that well maybe a little this that, not for beginner. 
Cooking is the second most important part, give it time and dont let it go anaerobic (without oxygen) ie: too much waster and or a lid on the container its in. I made that mistake the first time but no big deal, spread it out with some fans it got dry enough and started smelling better... That run came out GREAT!


OH my flying spaghetti monster its late. I''ll catch you guis tomorrow, flying spaghetti monster willing and the creek dont rise.






Jig my sig wasnt working either so thank you. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds good. Iv been running my little ones (3 weeks from seed) at mid to high 80s, they look good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna have to teach me how to water and shit with the tea's and such. This is a whole new ball game for me, but I'm psyched!!! 

How big of bin/trashcan do I need to store it in?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

prOn anyone?

View attachment 2482359


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

yes please but the wifes still here to I'll jerk off to it later......


wormdrive66 said:


> prOn anyone?
> 
> View attachment 2482359


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> prOn anyone?
> 
> View attachment 2482359









I don't know which is prettier...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well here is the list of my most recent order thanks to whodat and now my new venture on vicks ss with tea amendments....






*Botanicare Liquid Karma Plant Stimulant, 0.1-0.1-0.5 (1-Quart)*

$20.37
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
*Quantity:* 1 Change
Only 10 left in stock (more on the way).
Sold by: *Amazon.com LLC*
*Add gift options*

*




Dr. Earth 722 Fish Bone Meal 3-18-0 Boxed, 2-1/2-Pound

$13.97
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
Add gift options
*
*




Dr. Earth 716 Blood Meal 13-0-0 Boxed, 2-Pound

$13.19
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
Add gift options
*
*




2 Lbs of Azomite - Organic Trace Mineral Soil Additive Fertilizer - 67 Trace Minerals: Selenium, Vanadium, Chromium

$9.29
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Root.Naturally
Add gift options
*
*




Sunleaves Indonesian Bat Guano - 2.2 Pounds Dry Organic Fertilizer

$14.95
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
Quantity: 1 Change
Only 11 left in stock.
Sold by: neHydro
Add gift options
*
*




Hydrofarm SLPSG400 Peruvian Seabird Guano, 2.2 Pounds

$15.77
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
Quantity: 1 Change
Only 2 left in stock (more on the way).
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
Add gift options
*
*




Maxicrop Seaweed Soluble Powder

$19.17
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: AG Organics
Add gift options
*
*Items shipped from Ron's Home and Hardware

Estimated shipping: Jan. 17, 2013 - Jan. 18, 2013





Premier Horticulture 0432-EAST "Pro Mix Bx" Potting & Seeding Mix - 3.8 Cu.ft.

$47.32
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Ron's Home and Hardware
Gift options not available.

**Estimated shipping: Jan. 17, 2013 - Jan. 18, 2013*
*




Earthworm Castings 25 Pounds - 100% Organic - Natures Soil Amendment for Indoors & Outdoors

$24.99
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Bug Sales
Buy 1 or More and receive FREE SHIPPING
Gift options not available.

**Estimated shipping: Jan. 17, 2013 - Jan. 18, 2013





Earthworm Castings Organic Fertilizer 5#

$6.99
Quantity: 1 Change
Only 13 left in stock.
Sold by: GreenSense
Gift options not available.

**Estimated shipping: Jan. 17, 2013 - Jan. 18, 2013**





Sunleaves Mexican Bat Guano - 1lb bag

$13.08
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Hydroponics Market
Gift options not available.






Dr. Earth 725 Kelp Meal 6-5-25 Boxed, 2-Pound

$18.69
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Hydroponics Market
Gift options not available.






Natural Bamboo Stake (25-Pack) Size: 3'

$10.49
Quantity: 1 Change
Sold by: Hydroponics Market
Gift options not available.




*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

cha ching!!! I hope you got free shipping. No home depot or commercial nursery near you?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> cha ching!!! I hope you got free shipping. No home depot or commercial nursery near you?


Yep free 2 day shipping  and nope I live in the boonies lol. Closest neighbor is a mile from me


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't get my head around the amount you guys spend on your soil....wowzers


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2013)

couple pics here while lights off, will get more up later when i get out and check them when the the lights come on they are on day 22 of 12/12


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking good Bud, you still on the reduced watering schedule or back to every other day?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2013)

I reduced once now every other day I'm feedin a ltr in half to 2 ltr every other and hardly any run out bottom seems to be dry the soil


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2013)

If u understand that haha, I will be watering over sink in couple days with just water to stop bulid up


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

so roughly reduced by 30% then from what I understand.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The ' Hokey Cokey '


I can dip and slide with the best of em! sheet mang -5 this am, gona head up to the hills and shoot my shoulder into hamburger with my enfield .308 thats right boys my bompi koehler gave me his rifle, i have no clue if he got it when he fought in the war. I know that damn thing will mule kick yer ass if your not ready! If anyone has a plethora of calmag they can share please do as i cannot alocate any more money until taxes are done or feb 5thish, i pay fucken 1000 a month for a 2 bedroom flat nothing included, 200 year old building with gas heat and old man winter laughing hia ass off at this buildings insulation! Yeah cant wait to move. I didnt think those plants look that bad at all considering there two weeks into flower and have been shocked by cold a couple times unintentionally. I lost my soil tester so until a new one comes im flying by the seat of my pants with recycled soil that in one bucket has a glaring calmg issue. Good morning all.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

It's a balmy -4 here today VTM.....but lovely and sunny.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

DST said:


> I can't get my head around the amount you guys spend on your soil....wowzers


well to be honest dst these recipe's dont tell these guys that you can easily replace some ingredients with my cheaper varitations that are just as good if not better, using homemade compost is the first most important. Shit anyone seen that neptune's harvest recipe easy shmeeesy one bottle for veg, one bottle for flower, and extra emulsions for whatever you need to help with.
RECIPE #5
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)

For veg growth&#8230;
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion
1 capful Neptune's Harvest 0-0-1 Seaweed or Maxicrop liquid
1 gallon H2O

For early flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed
1 gallon H2O

For mid to late flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-4-1 Fish
1 gallon H2O

here i priced those bottles at 15.00 bucks a bottle not bad at all!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

DST said:


> It's a balmy -4 here today VTM.....but lovely and sunny.


Yeah agreed its doable without a breeze so long as we aint working in it!


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> C'mon D you can make a bigger snow man lol snow dwarf man.


Right you, it's not all about size! Our Snowman (who my wife has called Sammy btw) is one smooth mofo operator.....he's got his game locked down and picks up all the honeys....his new bird Samantha!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Right you, it's not all about size! Our Snowman (who my wife has called Sammy btw) is one smooth mofo operator.....he's got his game locked down and picks up all the honeys....his new bird Samantha!


he got pants and she be naked my kinda guy!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2013)

Should be sunny and 79F here today. Yes we are still in shorts.LOL


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

im on my way then! Can we find some decent fishing? also can we eat what we catch? lol?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> im on my way then! Can we find some decent fishing? also can we eat what we catch? lol?


Well come on then, yes, and yes we can


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Well come on then, yes, and yes we can


idk where your at but i have 6 titanium screws 4 in my right knee and two in my hip! i must cold weather is def a rough situation both for the screws and the arthritis i got in those area's for not going to the medic on base and just grinding those area's down during pt and the like many moons ago....now at 40 (may ill be 40) i can promise ill never pick on someone who aches in the cold EVER again!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2013)

yes d that sounds about right, but i will have sum more pics of each plant up tonight as i look for lower shite lower growth to pull off along with leaves blocking the buds from the lights


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I can dip and slide with the best of em! sheet mang -5 this am, gona head up to the hills and shoot my shoulder into hamburger with my enfield .308 thats right boys my bompi koehler gave me his rifle, i have no clue if he got it when he fought in the war. I know that damn thing will mule kick yer ass if your not ready! If anyone has a plethora of calmag they can share please do as i cannot alocate any more money until taxes are done or feb 5thish, i pay fucken 1000 a month for a 2 bedroom flat nothing included, 200 year old building with gas heat and old man winter laughing hia ass off at this buildings insulation! Yeah cant wait to move. I didnt think those plants look that bad at all considering there two weeks into flower and have been shocked by cold a couple times unintentionally. I lost my soil tester so until a new one comes im flying by the seat of my pants with recycled soil that in one bucket has a glaring calmg issue. Good morning all.


Fuck, yeah!
I grew up shooting an Enfield .303 Sportster.
Always kept it loaded with copper-jacketed 270-gr rounds.
Unbelievable rifle.
And I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets their shoulder minced by them!
Brutal mofo's!

I will be inheriting it from my dad when he passes.
And a few others that are antiques (Model 1863 Springfield .52-cal breech barrel carbine, mid-1800's pattern-welded Italian 12-ga. shotgun, late-1800's Benjamin Franklin air rifle, to name the highlights. the rest are standard modern day stuff).


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> idk where your at but i have 6 titanium screws 4 in my right knee and two in my hip! i must cold weather is def a rough situation both for the screws and the arthritis i got in those area's for not going to the medic on base and just grinding those area's down during pt and the like many moons ago....now at 40 (may ill be 40) i can promise ill never pick on someone who aches in the cold EVER again!



Sorry to hear that mate. I got a few pins in me arm for some work in the USMC as well. But hey small price to pay to serve the country I love.

BTW let say we are south of the Mason Dixon Line..LOL
Grouper
Snapper
Redfish
Snook


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fuck, yeah!
> I grew up shooting an Enfield .308 Sportster.
> Always kept it loaded with copper-jacketed 270-gr rounds.
> Unbelievable rifle.
> ...


I have that british enfield, a .32 caliber lever action winchest 1873 im afraid to shoot really cause its a antique, and an old ass 10 guage "goosegun" with both triggers in the triggerguard, i will not touch it off im good!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. I got a few pins in me arm for some work in the USMC as well. But hey small price to pay to serve the country I love.
> 
> BTW let say we are south of the Mason Dixon Line..LOL
> Grouper
> ...


Dont threaten me with a goodtime now, i used to have family that lived near ebor city area until they moved to canada. I have NEVER in my life eaten so well for 10days! Although seeing transvestite crackheads slashing each other with razorblades was awe inspiring for me! You guiys got all kinda down there do to that warm weather year round ill bet! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen a buddy set off a 10-gauge once, and there is no way I'd want to know what that feels like.
If they get powerful, it's time for a tripod.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

he's the naked one, she's got a mini skirt on, lol...no need to take that off now is there


VTMi'kmaq said:


> he got pants and she be naked my kinda guy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

promiscuous cloggies


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 16, 2013)

*

So far I put 6, Breeders Boutique plants in flower. So far I had one Bx1 Dog, and one Sour Cherry male. Was trying to grow them, but lost them outside.
Females are, P.K x lemon cheese x herijuana, Blue pit, Smelly Cherry, kush x Casey Jones. Also made clones from my females. 

Should have pics up soon.​




*


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

i think im gonna go smoke some casey jones now... damn u 209 for mentioning the good stuff. **creaks open the old "personal" jar...

ive only got one nug left of the venus, but thankfully ive still got a little casey.

pics pics pics!!! i wanna tthem fuckers 209!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

wow you now im nuts if im up this early... sry for the yelling and loudness so early. 

i need to get on a better schedule, and what better schedule to be on than when my lights come on 

besides i need like 3 more timers, or a nice proper one. id like to shut off one of my fans at lights off, and have the heater flick on. no biggie to do my self... i just forget to go back after the lights come ON...

yeah i need to smoke. props 209!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

Right now i use fox farm happy frog with added perilite, garden lime and Espoma garden ton (3-4-4) all organic labeled and the soil seems to wrok well. i would like to try subs super soil sometime too but seems like alot of work. my soil method is easy as 1-2-3

i dump a 2.0 cu yd bag of soil into a large tote, dump in some lime, some espoma garden tone and some perilite, mix and im done. now im not saying this is the best soil around but it has been doing well for me.


----------



## C Cat (Jan 16, 2013)

Promise pictures today. More snow....

~C That Cat?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> Right now i use fox farm happy frog with added perilite, garden lime and Espoma garden ton (3-4-4) all organic labeled and the soil seems to wrok well. i would like to try subs super soil sometime too but seems like alot of work. my soil method is easy as 1-2-3
> 
> i dump a 2.0 cu yd bag of soil into a large tote, dump in some lime, some espoma garden tone and some perilite, mix and im done. now im not saying this is the best soil around but it has been doing well for me.


its basically what subs is. he just lets it sit for a while. subcool super soil is no more special than my amended recipe, or fox farm for that matter. if it was miracle soil money hungry sub would have it on shelves.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

well the espoma garden tone has almost everything the super soil says to ammend anyways, 

http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/pdf/products/tones/Esp_Garden.pdf


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well the espoma garden tone has almost everything the super soil says to ammend anyways,
> 
> http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/pdf/products/tones/Esp_Garden.pdf


My point exactly. you should try bio tone as well.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My point exactly. you should try bio tone as well.


in the near future i want to get another tote and do a flowering and a veg mix so i can plant them in small pots for veg with blood meap and then i can transplant them into a mix of soil with more bone meal and kelp meal. i check into the bio tone next time i head over to Agway.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

cool, i have my veg soil set up. When i use it for flower i just add guana suited for that. every batch get 1inch of castings on top. and i re-use so im sure my soil is rich as hell.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

you gotta know what you're doin to re-use properly. nice job TrynaGro.

i couldnt do it right now... im gonna look at that stuff ya'll mentioned above tho... like the epsoma jazz.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, i have my veg soil set up. When i use it for flower i just add guana suited for that. every batch get 1inch of castings on top. and i re-use so im sure my soil is rich as hell.


do you have a link for re hashing potting soil? i really would like to re use mine as it gets fairly espensive to continue buying new stuff. 

thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's the entire line up for a simple, easy grow

Square garden $18.95
Pro Mix 18.95
Natural Guard 6.99
Lady bug 29.95
perlite approx 5.00

this makes about 33 gallons of mix. Feed every four weeks with the natural guard and water every two weeks with the lady bug.




cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> do you have a link for re hashing potting soil? i really would like to re use mine as it gets fairly espensive to continue buying new stuff.
> 
> thanks


I use turkey compost from Lady Bug to rebuild the mix after a grow.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> you gotta know what you're doin to re-use properly. nice job TrynaGro.
> 
> i couldnt do it right now... im gonna look at that stuff ya'll mentioned above tho... like the epsoma jazz.


Ive been re-using soil forever. IDK why people don't get how easy it is. even before i was organic it was pretty easy. But organically its different and much easier, i dont flush or anything. Just re-amend it. Only thing im worried about is if it ends up over amended. I would reccomend an enzyme product to eat away roots and such things. Otherwise its soil, so if you use a synthetic nute just flush the salts out of the soil n go again.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

so honestly its just that stuff vs the liquid form of doing the same/similar isnt it?

like to break it down, ss and pre-ammended soils have all the stuff you would add normally, just already thrown together. and i know some people let the soil "cure up" or whatever before use too.

i hope im on the right track here generally. sounds like i missing out on the nice bacterias tho... 
i tried discussing that with the guy at the grow shop too, thats a whole other thing.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

right on, i think im just going to start dumping it back into the tote. i have a vermi bin with plenty of worms in it i can add some worm casting to my soil with the worms and they will make short work of the roots. the roots should break down and provide N i always thought,


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tgss, what all do you ammend your soil with? 

Don't you also do some teas? or is your soil amended heavily enough to be without?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

even heavily ammended soil can use a good boost from an AACT every once in a while.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> so honestly its just that stuff vs the liquid form of doing the same/similar isnt it?
> 
> like to break it down, ss and pre-ammended soils have all the stuff you would add normally, just already thrown together. and i know some people let the soil "cure up" or whatever before use too.
> 
> ...


Youre on the right track, its just for growers who arent willing to source ingredients or have the space to do their own. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> right on, i think im just going to start dumping it back into the tote. i have a vermi bin with plenty of worms in it i can add some worm casting to my soil with the worms and they will make short work of the roots. the roots should break down and provide N i always thought,


Sounds like a hell of a plan. I got tired of buying new soil and having no where t o safely dump my old soil. 



giggles26 said:


> Tgss, what all do you ammend your soil with?
> 
> Don't you also do some teas? or is your soil amended heavily enough to be without?


EWC, Kelp Meal, Dolo Lime, Espoma Bio-Tone and about 3 types of guanos. I also use tea with that stuff + Liquid Kelp, Molasses. And recently Botanicare Pro Bloom soil, and Advanced Nutrients Nirvana. i can water with plain water and be fine as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Youre on the right track, its just for growers who arent willing to source ingredients or have the space to do their own.
> 
> Sounds like a hell of a plan. I got tired of buying new soil and having no where t o safely dump my old soil.
> 
> ...


Right on bro thanks. I've got indonesian,mexican, and seabird guano. Just ordered a shit ton of EWC,kelp. What are you using for soil?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love dirt so much I ordered 80 yrds of it. Talk about breaking the bank. I think the fuel charge is more than the actual soil. Can't wait to get my hands dirty. Now if the temps would get above 20 that would be nice. 20 degrees in calif? WTF? Global warming? Not at my house.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

ya know i kinda figured about the RO thing... Its just that there are alot of info's out there that say stay away from doing that. 
i suppose really it comes down to how much control u need over your ppm?
doesnt growing in soil kinda not benefit from RO? im sry if i sound like an idiot... i just want to make sure i get this right. u'd be suprised how many "experienced" people tell me all sorts of different things when it comes to water. and everything else for that matter, ha.

i have an article from a magazine that i saved somewhere. 
It shows you how to properly use a Mr Clean car wash kit, to filter tap.
they talked about how high the ppm is in the tap over there in soCal. whew!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Right on bro thanks. I've got indonesian,mexican, and seabird guano. Just ordered a shit ton of EWC,kelp. What were your using for soil before?


Foxfarm. but now i use promix.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Foxfarm. but now i use promix.


Which promix? I just ordered 3.8cuft of promix bx. Heard good things about it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Which promix? I just ordered 3.8cuft of promix bx. Heard good things about it.


Both of these. Added perlite of course.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Its just that there are alot of info's out there that say stay away from doing that."*

It probably says if you are a beginner do not use RO water. I have used tap water and had good results, but when I switched to RO, I immediately noticed the plants were happier than with tap. IMO . Sometimes its good to make mistakes then you uderstand how to avoid problems and have greater success.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

while its weed school time...  

I was told by someone that when u buy a bagged brand name potting mix, that bacteria are already typically in that.

the weird thing is... the guy at the grow shop told me this. and the thing was, i was going to buy more bacteria stuff and he told me it wasnt needed. so its not like he was trying to get me to buy more stuff really. 
ive always been mixing in some happy frog stuff into my soil or i would buy little bags of the bacto stuff from nirvana shop. either way i always mixed that jazz in with whatever else i was using, like FFOF or something.

now im using just roots organic potting mix and perlite... im i crazy or is that guy kinda wrong who told me that, and i should be adding a little bacto or whatever to the mix??
i use this trinity bio catalyst stuff by roots organics as well. i honestly dont understand wtf its even doing 100% ugh. i feel dumb now. but i geuss i shouldnt.

thx for helping answer my questions by the way. club 600 all the way!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Both of these. Added perlite of course.


i have been thinking about getting some of that pro-mix BX for the mycos in it for my mix..thoughts on this? i would probabally do a 50/50 of fox farm happy frog and the pro-mix whats your thoughts on that?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

holy crap, i just posted an theres like 10 posts ahead of mine!! 600's on fire!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> *"Its just that there are alot of info's out there that say stay away from doing that."*
> 
> It probably says if you are a beginner do not use RO water. I have used tap water and had good results, but when I switched to RO, I immediately noticed the plants were happier than with tap. IMO . Sometimes its good to make mistakes then you uderstand how to avoid problems and have greater success.


exactly! great post.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Both of these. Added perlite of course.


Awesome that's what I just ordered!

Gotta make me a brewer now. God does this spending money shit ever end lol.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i have been thinking about getting some of that pro-mix BX for the mycos in it for my mix..thoughts on this? i would probabally do a 50/50 of fox farm happy frog and the pro-mix whats your thoughts on that?


exactly where i was heading...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i have been thinking about getting some of that pro-mix BX for the mycos in it for my mix..thoughts on this? i would probabally do a 50/50 of fox farm happy frog and the pro-mix whats your thoughts on that?


Perfect, because pro mix is not amended. 


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> while its weed school time...
> 
> I was told by someone that when u buy a bagged brand name potting mix, that bacteria are already typically in that.
> 
> ...


this is true, but eventually they will die off and you will need to re-introduce you micro-colony.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> I was told by someone that when u buy a bagged brand name potting mix, that bacteria are already typically in that.
> 
> the weird thing is... the guy at the grow shop told me this. and the thing was, i was going to buy more bacteria stuff and he told me it wasnt needed. so its not like he was trying to get me to buy more stuff really.
> ive always been mixing in some happy frog stuff into my soil or i would buy little bags of the bacto stuff from nirvana shop. either way i always mixed that jazz in with whatever else i was using, like FFOF or something.


Those guys always have an "opinion" about how you should do it. But I have yet to see them(grow store employee) grow any pot. I consider Grow Shop Experts just like the guy at the auto parts store. "If you are such a good mechanic why do you work at Pep Boys?" Listen, do your own research and decide if you Really need the hocus pocus they are trying to sell you. Not saying all grow store guys don't know about growing, just the ones I have dealt with. I had a guy straight up lie to my face about the proper use a H&G supplement. I called him on it and he asked me to leave. Hate those guys.........


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> holy crap, i just posted an theres like 10 posts ahead of mine!! 600's on fire!!


Fire Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Perfect, because pro mix is not amended.
> 
> 
> this is true, but eventually they will die off and you will need to re-introduce you micro-colony.


are we saying that you need to re-introduce within the window of one whole complete growth cycle, say clone/veg/flower or seed/veg/flower??

or am i keeping the colony healthy with the bio-catalyst?

btw DONT EVER mix that SH!T up ahead of time and let it sit like u would other stuff. omg... worst smell ever. i had to pour out almost a whole gallon's worth of that stuff pre-mixed the other day cuz of that. yuck. i sure learned something the hard way, and the expensive way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> are we saying that you need to re-introduce within the window of one whole complete growth cycle, say clone/veg/flower or seed/veg/flower??
> 
> or am i keeping the colony healthy with the bio-catalyst?
> 
> btw DONT EVER mix that SH!T up ahead of time and let it sit like u would other stuff. omg... worst smell ever. i had to pour out almost a whole gallon's worth of that stuff pre-mixed the other day cuz of that. yuck. i sure learned something the hard way, and the expensive way.


I mean im unsure how your asking. i introduce new critters every time i make tea. oh yea, this stuff gotta be aerated or all the goodies in it die, and they stink.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Those guys always have an "opinion" about how you should do it. But I have yet to see them(grow store employee) grow any pot. I consider Grow Shop Experts just like the guy at the auto parts store. "If you are such a good mechanic why do you work at Pep Boys" Listen, do your own research and decide if you Really need the hocus pocus they are trying to sell you. Not saying all grow store guys don't know about growing, just the ones I have dealt with. I had a guy straight up lie to my face about the proper use a H&G supplement. I called him on it and he asked me to leave. Hate those guys.........


yeah its funny u mention this... i went to high school with a few kids who used to co-own my fav grow shop. so i used to hate going there but it was conveinient.
well just a year or so back, they split with those guys i like. they opened up a competeing store right on the next corner. almost the EXACT same name too, geez.
what reminded me of this: those idiots will tell you anything, just like u say. i went in their new store once and i came out thinking holy sh!t im never going back in there.

and they had to get new employees at the old store that i still like. well it turns out they are cool as fuq, and they certainly seem to know what they speak about.
thats why i was so confused about the bacteria. and also because, like u say worm, i pick and choose what i want to ask/talk/learn from these guys. i always do my own research as well. hence the q's all of a sudden.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ya know i kinda figured about the RO thing... Its just that there are alot of info's out there that say stay away from doing that.
> i suppose really it comes down to how much control u need over your ppm?
> doesnt growing in soil kinda not benefit from RO? im sry if i sound like an idiot... i just want to make sure i get this right. u'd be suprised how many "experienced" people tell me all sorts of different things when it comes to water. and everything else for that matter, ha.
> 
> ...


using RO water is goning to be benificial any any system... soil/soiless mix or hydro... Rainwater is also not a bad option either but you have to remember the little diagram they showed us in school how evaporation works so i still believe RO is your best option personally although i have def used rain water and filtered tap in the past... when i filtered tap i used a brita pitcher filter and it took quite a while and didnt remove everything u wanted out of the water... you want total control of your ppms that is why RO is the best option because it gives you a base of almost 0 like i stated above... putting unessasary agents in with your water ie chlorine, floride, ect will adversly effect your plant and will consequently give you a better chance of salt build up in your medium... salt build ups occur when unused agents accumulate in your medium and this will prevent your plant to be able to uptake the nutrients it needs to thrive... hope this shines a litle more light on the subject smellz


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

the bio-catalyst is very vaugue when it came to directions. and i forgot to ask the guy at the shop some direct q's about the bio catalyst.

so i need to be using the bio-catalyst here and there through-out the life of the plant? i kinda thought its mainly used at the begining... not sure tho.


shaymuny!! what up brotha! glad u could join us!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I mean im unsure how your asking. i introduce new critters every time i make tea. oh yea, this stuff gotta be aerated or all the goodies in it die, and they stink.


like im saying if i dont re-use my soil... is it needed to introduce some bacterias and all anyways? 
i hope im not driving you all nuts with questions. ..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jesus I can't keep up with this thread right now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> like im saying if i dont re-use my soil... is it needed to introduce some bacterias and all anyways?
> i hope im not driving you all nuts with questions. ..


oh ok, hell it couldn't hurt.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

o ya glad to be here... although i know my water im not a brain when it comes to bacteria so im learning some thing along the way... i use the pro mix BX which comes with beenies but i dont introduce bacteria at any other part of my grow except for the occasional alaskan fish emulant which i believe does introduce some beenies there...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> using RO water is goning to be benificial any any system... soil/soiless mix or hydro... Rainwater is also not a bad option either but you have to remember the little diagram they showed us in school how evaporation works so i still believe RO is your best option personally although i have def used rain water and filtered tap in the past... when i filtered tap i used a brita pitcher filter and it took quite a while and didnt remove everything u wanted out of the water... you want total control of your ppms that is why RO is the best option because it gives you a base of almost 0 like i stated above... putting unessasary agents in with your water ie chlorine, floride, ect will adversly effect your plant and will consequently give you a better chance of salt build up in your medium... salt build ups occur when unused agents accumulate in your medium and this will prevent your plant to be able to uptake the nutrients it needs to thrive... hope this shines a litle more light on the subject smellz


fo sho.

sounds to me like this: there are benefits and negatives to either using RO or something like spring water. 
but, you shouldnt be depending on your water to provide the only source of minerals and such anyhow... so, it seems generally if you are doing things right anyways, RO would be best tho.
so thx for the info.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

It is on and poppin in the 6 today. Damn you guys can talk, lol.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> fo sho.
> 
> sounds to me like this: there are benefits and negatives to either using RO or something like spring water.
> but, you shouldnt be depending on your water to provide the only source of minerals and such anyhow... so, it seems generally if you are doing things right anyways, RO would be best tho.
> so thx for the info.


exactly u just have to remember u are going to have to supplement RO water with a calmag or a magical or something along those lines... every nute company has there own version of it but your plants will be deficent of calcium and magnesium if you do not use the supplement when using RO water...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

well its ya'll that got me jibber jabber'n.... all that knowledge. i had to tap into it! i feel super human right now. lol 

and yeah sry giggles and jig. super-fire!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> exactly u just have to remember u are going to have to supplement RO water with a calmag or a magical or something along those lines... every nute company has there own version of it but your plants will be deficent of calcium and magnesium if you do not use the supplement...


okay... now i get it. tap and the like are easy because of the cal/mag issue mainly. but honestly the right thing to do is break it down to the basics and water with RO and supplement with cal/mag. then go from there i suppose.

the bacteria i still have one lil q about...

since im using stuff like roots organics buddha bloom and buddha grow, which seem to be awfully "real organic", im probably okay without adding any extra bacteria as long as im sticking to using the bio catalyst?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> okay... now i get it. tap and the like are easy because of the cal/mag issue mainly. but honestly the right thing to do is break it down to the basics and water with RO and supplement with cal/mag. then go from there i suppose.
> 
> the bacteria i still have one lil q about...
> 
> since im using stuff like roots organics buddha bloom and buddha grow, which seem to be awfully "real organic", im probably okay without adding any extra bacteria as long as im sticking to using the bio catalyst?


probably so, but plants like a variety of Micro's and Macro's n shit. do you make tea's too? or are you "bottled organic"?


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

another thing to keep in mind on the water subject is bottled water/spring water as long as sold in state does not have to be subject to the FDA guidelines... and in most cases 90% of the bottled water you drink is water from your own state which means they are pumping water out of your state and then selling it right back to you... any case when the FDA is not there to step in and moniter the production of these water companies they are left to govern themselves... and in any case with anything no company should be alowed to regulate themselves when it comes to consumable products it can only lead to neglagence... i have tested ppms of bottled water as high as 200 ppm not always or not even usually the case but it happens... take for example when they deliver a shit ton of cases to walmart and the water has to be left on the pavement or in the back of a truck on a 100 degree day at what point do the plastic bottles start having chemical reactions.... there are more reports of people getting sick from bottles water than you would like to know about... just some food for thought


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

im only bottled organic for the moment.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> okay... now i get it. tap and the like are easy because of the cal/mag issue mainly. but honestly the right thing to do is break it down to the basics and water with RO and supplement with cal/mag. then go from there i suppose.
> 
> the bacteria i still have one lil q about...
> 
> since im using stuff like roots organics buddha bloom and buddha grow, which seem to be awfully "real organic", im probably okay without adding any extra bacteria as long as im sticking to using the bio catalyst?


exactly it smellz... thats y people like to use the promix because it comes unamended so you can hand deliver exactly when and what your plants will be getting... no guess work they get what ya give em when ya give it to em..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> another thing to keep in mind on the water subject is bottled water/spring water as long as sold in state does not have to be subject to the FDA guidelines... and in most cases 90% of the bottled water you drink is water from your own state which means they are pumping water out of your state and then selling it right back to you... any case when the FDA is not there to step in and moniter the production of these water companies they are left to govern themselves... and in any case with anything no company should be alowed to regulate themselves when it comes to consumable products it can only lead to neglagence... i have tested ppms of bottled water as high as 200 ppm not always or not even usually the case but it happens... take for example when they deliver a shit ton of cases to walmart and the water has to be left on the pavement or in the back of a truck on a 100 degree day at what point do the plastic bottles start having chemical reactions.... there are more reports of people getting sick from bottles water than you would like to know about... just some food for thought


dude i know... thats a whole other subject. i drink bottled water. im sold on spring water, no arguement there. however... all of a sudden in the past year, and it just so happen flint and surrounding areas has had water issues too, the stupid gallons of spring water by all brands taste like freakin old milk jugs and plastic. yuk!
i think yur on to somthing with that there shay.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It is on and poppin in the 6 today. Damn you guys can talk, lol.


Haha I just gave up and went smoked a bowl and now I'm just following along 



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> well its ya'll that got me jibber jabber'n.... all that knowledge. i had to tap into it! i feel super human right now. lol
> 
> and yeah sry giggles and jig. super-fire!


No worries bro. Ask away it's the only way people will learn, as long as the info is legit. I'd highly suggest going and getting you a book. Learn how a plant really acts and shit. Idc how many millions of pages of info is on the internet nothing beats my trusty ol grow bible.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> exactly it smellz... thats y people like to use the promix because it comes unamended so you can hand delier exactly when and what your plants will be getting... no guess work they get what ya give em when ya give it to em..


yeah i know... there was even a shortage of promix in the area recently. i had to wait in line behind a group of people at the grow shop who were all there to pick up pro-mix and the guy was trying to help find some for everyone. i was lucky and had a little bit from my buddy in det. for the clones i took from him the day before that.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well guys I'm off to the head shop to get a new piece. 

Hope all you 6er's have a good day! 

Toke up and stay high!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I just gave up and went smoked a bowl and now I'm just following along
> 
> 
> 
> No worries bro. Ask away it's the only way people will learn, as long as the info is legit. I'd highly suggest going and getting you a book. Learn how a plant really acts and shit. Idc how many millions of pages of info is on the internet nothing beats my trusty ol grow bible.


and now that y'all just blew my mind, im gonna go do the same and fire up ol betsy.

the weird thing is ive been growing good bud for years... i just wanted to get that crap straight.
ive been getting away with my ghetto ass ways for too long and im tryin to make sure i learn the right way. 
i do have a buncha books and refrences thank goodness. 
you just cant beat the system of being able to straight up ask anything u can manage to put into written words thru the internet. 
especially when minds ripe with knowledge are basically hanging there just waiting to be picked.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah i know... there was even a shortage of promix in the area recently. i had to wait in line behind a group of people at the grow shop who were all there to pick up pro-mix and the guy was trying to help find some for everyone. i was lucky and had a little bit from my buddy in det. for the clones i took from him the day before that.


lapeer is where i do all my shopping ... been goning there for years if u do enuf bussiness he will set u up with an account.. i get discounts on everything i purchase now and they always have everything in stock... its located where the sec of state use to be


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

its outta my way im closer to the westwood heights area. but yeah i hear good things about a shop out that way. it wouldnt suprize me if u go to that same one.

theres just so many shops now right by me its rediculous. i only drive as far as i do to the shop because i like those guys. ha. thx tho for letting me know.

i goto the ugs on linden and pasadena.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

btw... i just read that i shouldnt need to add Cal/Mag with my Roots organics Buddha bloom & grow. i wonder why my "black apes" and my "freeze cheese" are wanting to taco/canoe then? u think cold nights could be the culprit? perhaps lowering the nitrogen and making it harder for the plant to get its mg?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Awesome that's what I just ordered!
> 
> Gotta make me a brewer now. God does this spending money shit ever end lol.


no mate its a never ending money pit but the rewards are well worth it. 

i guyess hydro once you buy everything oyu need you can go a while without purchasing anything else but eventually u will need more nutes or a pump will break...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think it's cold nights. My room gets down to around 55 at night sometimes and I don't get that taco action.


----------



## AimAim (Jan 16, 2013)

Mind if I join in? Just set up for a 600 indoor grow. This is kind of a test post to see if I have this place figured out.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

cold nights def not the culprit here let me bust out the canna bible and i will get back to u here in a sec


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

so maybe try a weak epsom salts solution either as a foliar or just thru watering??

btw i love my roots organics... its the most real your gonna get in a bottle prety much. i plan on getting their bat guano stuff asap. i think its called hp2 or some thing like that.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> cold nights def not the culprit here let me bust out the canna bible and i will get back to u here in a sec


yeah its gonna tell you heat. thats certainly not the prob here. ha! quite the opposite. possibly too dry of air? im not sure if it would cause the canoeing directly, but maybe some chain of reactions making those 3 plants mg deficient?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Mind if I join in? Just set up for a 600 indoor grow. This is kind of a test post to see if I have this place figured out.


welcome to club 600 in RIU. feel free to browse thru the thread. and make sure u take advantage of the thread search tools at the top of the first post on every page.

i love this thread. also love my 600 

sry if my constant nagging and jibber kinda drowned out your post


----------



## dieselweed (Jan 16, 2013)

I think i have a male, but i need confirmation.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah its gonna tell you heat. thats certainly not the prob here. ha! quite the opposite. possibly too dry of air? im not sure if it would cause the canoeing directly, but maybe some chain of reactions making those 3 plants mg deficient?


usually canoeing is indicitive of heat and or humidity but some stains will also show canoeing traits... it also maybe a toxicity... if it is that i would prob say nitrogen levels too high... what i would do personally is give the medium a good flush and try the leach out what ever is in the soil that the plant is not likeing... i would try to correct humidity first than that... what is your humidity @ the moment??


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

also i did a quick look through in the bible and couldnt find shit to do with canoeing leaves??? strange


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

Some strains just do it.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

dieselweed said:


> I think i have a male, but i need confirmation.


if i am not mistaking i see pistles on that plant guy... thats a female or hermi but i dont see any nanners so im leaning toward female


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> also i did a quick look through in the bible and couldnt find shit to do with canoeing leaves??? strange


the bible sucks. In my opinion of course.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

definitely fem.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the bible sucks. In my opinion of course.


pretty basic info in there but they have a really nice in depth section on breeding... speaking of the Cannabis Grow Bible by Greg Green 2nd edition


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> definitely fem.


good idea saving that as a bmp and highlighting the area for him in paint + rep


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Damn I am so f'n stressed out!!*_

DMV says policy change and I cannot renew DL my mail.
I gotta do a vision test!
Havent gotten in an accident or a ticket in almost a decade, so why me?

I cheated to pass vision test when I was 17 by memorizing all lines on chart.
My memory is shit now though.
Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

thx, took about 30 seconds lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> _*Damn I am so f'n stressed out!!*_
> 
> DMV says policy change and I cannot renew DL my mail.
> I gotta do a vision test!
> ...


get glasses. wear them for the test, then wear them no more. keep em in the glovebox though.


----------



## AimAim (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> welcome to club 600 in RIU. feel free to browse thru the thread. and make sure u take advantage of the thread search tools at the top of the first post on every page.
> 
> i love this thread. also love my 600
> 
> sry if my constant nagging and jibber kinda drowned out your post


OK since the post seemed to work a little more info:

I've been growing outdoors since 1979 which kind of tips my hand as to my age. Always had good results, but I'm now in a time and place I can do full indoor grows. Got a 5X6' indoor room partitioned off in my basement, now waiting for beans from SoS which should be here shortly. Got a 600W Apollo that came w/both MH and HPS bulbs. I get the feeling the Apollo is not top of the line but if I can get a couple grows of the bulbs and get my feet wet I can upgrade.

Anyway I do have some questions, I guess to pose one at a time I will ask question #1:

I'm going to start w/5 indicas in 4 gal pots under the 600 MH's. Do you think it is worth the effort to add some supplemental lighting with some CFLs once they get some meat on their bones? I have some CFL's up to 60W and there is no problem adding a couple to fill in the edges. Electric costs not much of a factor. In other words is it worth it, and will I see results from adding some CFLs to the mix. I'll switch to the HPS at veg time. Should I run the CFLs veg time, flowering time, both or neither?

Thanks in advance - Aim


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

AimAim said:


> OK since the post seemed to work a little more info:
> 
> I've been growing outdoors since 1979 which kind of tips my hand as to my age. Always had good results, but I'm now in a time and place I can do full indoor grows. Got a 5X6' indoor room partitioned off in my basement, now waiting for beans from SoS which should be here shortly. Got a 600W Apollo that came w/both MH and HPS bulbs. I get the feeling the Apollo is not top of the line but if I can get a couple grows of the bulbs and get my feet wet I can upgrade.
> 
> ...


Not a necessity but, the more light the merrier. especially when cost is no factor.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> get glasses. wear them for the test, then wear them no more. keep em in the glovebox though.


I have glasses and have since 1 yr old.
I am basically totally blind in my left eye with glasses on and 20/40 or worse maybe in right with my glasses.
there is nothing that can be done to improve my vision.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd go there and write those letters down and memorize them for like a week.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd go there and write those letters down and memorize them for like a week.


They use a machine now, thats how I did it as a kid though.
I dont think cheating is possible anymore.

If I cant drive my whole life is gonna change!

How will my kids get to school etc...?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Mind if I join in? Just set up for a 600 indoor grow. This is kind of a test post to see if I have this place figured out.


Welcome! 



bassman999 said:


> They use a machine now, thats how I did it as a kid though.
> I dont think cheating is possible anymore.
> 
> If I cant drive my whole life is gonna change!
> ...


They make you take glasses off now, for the test. 
Maybe contacts will work for you? 


Howdy 6. Like 4 pages to go through, wow hjaha.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 16, 2013)

Greetings 600 watters

Here is the first halfass bud shots of my little WW ladies. They are starting to put some meat on those bones...lol 


The last pic I tried to shade it a bit so as to bring out the "meat" under all the hairs. ( roughly 3 weeks )

Peace and Big Buds for All!

Asmallvoice


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i tried keeping up with this thread but cant do it. i get up and do something for 10 min and theres 5 new pages haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah i tried keeping up with this thread but cant do it. i get up and do something for 10 min and theres 5 new pages haha


lol Im on 40 posts a page (max) and even with that its hard to keep up!
I highly recommend 40 posts a page.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

dieselweed said:


> I think i have a male, but i need confirmation.



lol this has to be sarcastic, right? 
Look at those fookin calyxes dead center  I aint seen nothin like that lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have glasses and have since 1 yr old.
> I am basically totally blind in my left eye with glasses on and 20/40 or worse maybe in right with my glasses.
> there is nothing that can be done to improve my vision.


i NEED glasses... they rushed me thru the secratary of states office when i initially got my license at 16. give me 4 re-do's and finally just said here, and took my pic and gave it to me.
i hope i dont get one of those tests soon!! hah! 
both of my parents have glaucoma, they both HATE marijuana. haha... omg. 
my dad let the doc lie to him and convince him that weed is detremental to your eyes. wow. good dr's here in MI let me tell you.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Those silly doctors.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> usually canoeing is indicitive of heat and or humidity but some stains will also show canoeing traits... it also maybe a toxicity... if it is that i would prob say nitrogen levels too high... what i would do personally is give the medium a good flush and try the leach out what ever is in the soil that the plant is not likeing... i would try to correct humidity first than that... what is your humidity @ the moment??


oh god i wish i knew. im saving for all the proper devices atm. id say its under 40% for sure tho.
like i need to buy a PH pen and sh!t too. trust me i know, i know... how the hell have i been growing for years w/o that stuff?  im just ghetto like that unfortunatly...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Those silly doctors.


i like the "T-zone" myself. just look at those happy healthy cigarette customers  

gawd im glad im allergic to tobacco... yuk!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i NEED glasses... they rushed me thru the secratary of states office when i initially got my license at 16. give me 4 re-do's and finally just said here, and took my pic and gave it to me.
> i hope i dont get one of those tests soon!! hah!
> both of my parents have glaucoma, they both HATE marijuana. haha... omg.
> my dad let the doc lie to him and convince him that weed is detremental to your eyes. wow. good dr's here in MI let me tell you.


seems like most states are requiring a vision test now for ppl that havent had it recently unfortunately.
I never had one since I got my license as a teenager, and I will be 40 in march


My allergist tells me that smoking weed will lower my immune system lol.


----------



## C Cat (Jan 16, 2013)

Bagseed clones in smart pots other bagseed in very small pot.Bagseed LSTupskirtBagseed sides are atleast a week or 2 old from supercropBagseed HydroMy flat stem anyone ever see this?Skunk spec cocoSkunk in "Scotts Topsoil""my mushroom soil"
Time to pack them up,Oh id say this is week 5,Bagseed in hydro is showing tons of redhairs raised lights and gave her calmag

~C That Cat?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> seems like most states are requiring a vision test now for ppl that havent had it recently unfortunately.
> I never had one since I got my license as a teenager, and I will be 40 in march
> 
> 
> My allergist tells me that smoking weed will lower my immune system lol.


That is so sad. It really is.
howdy bass! happy future birthday.



C Cat said:


> Bagseed clones in smart pots other bagseed in very small pot.View attachment 2482875View attachment 2482876Bagseed LSTView attachment 2482877View attachment 2482878upskirtView attachment 2482879Bagseed sides are atleast a week or 2 old from supercropView attachment 2482880View attachment 2482881Bagseed HydroView attachment 2482882View attachment 2482884View attachment 2482885My flat stem anyone ever see this?View attachment 2482886View attachment 2482887View attachment 2482888Skunk spec cocoView attachment 2482889View attachment 2482890View attachment 2482891Skunk in "Scotts Topsoil""my mushroom soil"View attachment 2482892View attachment 2482893
> Time to pack them up,Oh id say this is week 5,Bagseed in hydro is showing tons of redhairs raised lights and gave her calmag
> 
> ~C That Cat?


looking good cat.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That is so sad. It really is.
> howdy bass! happy future birthday.


CBD is supposed to be a good thing and helps boost immune function, from my reading at least.

Thanx for the early b-day wishes....mid March 14th.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> CBD is supposed to be a good thing and helps boost immune function, from my reading at least.
> 
> Thanx for the early b-day wishes....mid March 14th.


CBD is better than thc for most medical purposes, a wonder drug. 
Iv posted this several times but you should check it out.
[video=youtube;iksA-DD3990]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iksA-DD3990[/video]

So mid march 14th? Alright, about noon I will start smoking fat bowls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Fire Ahhhhhhh....


When "Fire" gets mentioned, you know what time it is...

[video=youtube_share;s8yYUbKYkO0]http://youtu.be/s8yYUbKYkO0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

And this is "R&B/Funk"... NOT Disco...


[video=youtube_share;Y47G-Wa4qfs]http://youtu.be/Y47G-Wa4qfs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats hilarious doobie 

You or anyone else have a BASIC theme suggestion for a new picture? I want to spend 6 or so hours with the yins.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> They use a machine now, thats how I did it as a kid though.
> I dont think cheating is possible anymore.
> 
> If I cant drive my whole life is gonna change!
> ...


You might make it through the test.
I am also almost totally blind in my right eye (20/380), and without glasses have about 20/35 in my left eye.
I just flat tell the DMV lady that I might not pass because of my right eye, and when she confirms it she makes me put my glasses on which allows me to see with my left eye.
All they do is mark on the license that glasses are needed (Corrected Vision).
Hoping it'll be the same in CA.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lets hope Doob!!


Hey Who you caught me.
I was gonna be vague, then went with the actual date and didnt edit right.
Although I think I was born in the evening that day lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

I was born 8 days less than 6 years after you Bass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> CBD is supposed to be a good thing and helps boost immune function, from my reading at least.
> 
> Thanx for the early b-day wishes....mid March 14th.


If smoking the herb was so bad for the immune system, my oncologist wouldn't have been the one suggesting I get my MMJ card and then signed his name on the dotted line.
And if it actually hurt the immune system, I smoke so much I should be dead from it long ago.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was born 8 days less than 6 years after you Bass.


You and my wife have the same birth day (but not year).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

Some days it's more like this, jig:

[video=youtube_share;hf1D40jLdyo]http://youtu.be/hf1D40jLdyo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

LOLOL! Sounds about right.

EDIT: \/ \/ \/ Specifically, which is the kind of acid that will make you fly? HAHAHA... dog went mental tried to bone the cat... that even made the suit laugh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

This is still funny:

[video=youtube_share;lcBqM6IFv7s]http://youtu.be/lcBqM6IFv7s[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have glasses and have since 1 yr old.
> I am basically totally blind in my left eye with glasses on and 20/40 or worse maybe in right with my glasses.
> there is nothing that can be done to improve my vision.


I serviced X-ray equipment for over a decade, and this was almost 20 years ago. Doctors offices always had the same eye charts. F E L O P Z D was line 7 and line 8 was D E F P O T E C. Those were the only 2 lines u needed to read, and I still fucking remember after all these years! Unfortunately DMV last I was in, did not use the same chart


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was born 8 days less than 6 years after you Bass.


Happy early bday to u too then!!


DoobieBrother said:


> If smoking the herb was so bad for the immune system, my oncologist wouldn't have been the one suggesting I get my MMJ card and then signed his name on the dotted line.
> And if it actually hurt the immune system, I smoke so much I should be dead from it long ago.


exactly, and drs are programmed to hate weed like everyone else.
Some actually have a brain of thier own, but most are just mindless drones unfortunately. 


supchaka said:


> I serviced X-ray equipment for over a decade, and this was almost 20 years ago. Doctors offices always had the same eye charts. F E L O P Z D was line 7 and line 8 was D E F P O T E C. Those were the only 2 lines u needed to read, and I still fucking remember after all these years! Unfortunately DMV last I was in, did not use the same chart


Thats what I was afraid of.
I remembered the lines well myself, and thats why they never asked for another test i guess.
new chart and not in plain sight means no cheating now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

Baby root pR0n?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out the cool ikea fuckin weed hangers! This kit is $12 and there's a cheaper one for $7. It comes with 15 feet of wire and the nifty brushed metal posts to anchor off to. Then it has spring loaded clips that slide along the wire. I'm gonna put them across my room up high.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice!
No sag in steel cable.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is still funny:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;lcBqM6IFv7s]http://youtu.be/lcBqM6IFv7s[/video]


I still like that show... The laughing in the background I cant do,,, dvd dint have that bs.


DoobieBrother said:


> Baby root pR0n?



Awesome pics doob! sooooooo I have to ask,, I didnt forget,,,, timelaps? I know you got enough going on I was just very curious 



supchaka said:


> Check out the cool ikea fuckin weed hangers! This kit is $12 and there's a cheaper one for $7. It comes with 15 feet of wire and the nifty brushed metal posts to anchor off to. Then it has spring loaded clips that slide along the wire. I'm gonna put them across my room up high.



Thats the fanciest hanger I ever did see! Fking sweet!




So in my off time I trained the donkeys to make tea for me.....  You know I was laughing when I found this lol
I will definitely be dumping this on the compost pile after I let it sit for another couple of days. In fact I'll make a few buckets on the reg, GREAT IDEA DONKIES!!! THANK YOU! lol Gotta love it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd go there and write those letters down and memorize them for like a week.


Cell phone, get a good picture take it home and study it. stop smoking weed for a day so you remember. lol


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 16, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals?? Just took some new pics tonight. I had to lower my floor in the box to get some more adjustment on my light. Getting really close to flipping these girls. View attachment 2483512


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2013)

I am hoping to have my new grow box set up tomorrow, and am going to dedicate one of my keychain cams for timelapse inside the box.
More to come on that.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

dieselweed said:


> I think i have a male, but i need confirmation.


I see me some pussy hairs 



bassman999 said:


> They use a machine now, thats how I did it as a kid though.
> I dont think cheating is possible anymore.
> 
> If I cant drive my whole life is gonna change!
> ...


I know when I'm there I just tell them what's up and they let me do it with my glasses and just put that I have to wear glasses when I drive. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah i tried keeping up with this thread but cant do it. i get up and do something for 10 min and theres 5 new pages haha


Try leaving for half the day lol 



whodatnation said:


> Those silly doctors.


Sad but my doc that delivered me died from cancer from smoking those nasty things, funny part is he was ok with weed and told me to not smoke cigs haha. 



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> oh god i wish i knew. im saving for all the proper devices atm. id say its under 40% for sure tho.
> like i need to buy a PH pen and sh!t too. trust me i know, i know... how the hell have i been growing for years w/o that stuff?  im just ghetto like that unfortunatly...


Sometimes ghetto can be the easiest way. Sometimes over complicating things make shit worse just imo 



DoobieBrother said:


> You might make it through the test.
> I am also almost totally blind in my right eye (20/380), and without glasses have about 20/35 in my left eye.
> I just flat tell the DMV lady that I might not pass because of my right eye, and when she confirms it she makes me put my glasses on which allows me to see with my left eye.
> All they do is mark on the license that glasses are needed (Corrected Vision).
> Hoping it'll be the same in CA.


Damn you in stealing my thoughts!



whodatnation said:


> I still like that show... The laughing in the background I cant do,,, dvd dint have that bs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want some fucking donkeys!!! Wanna do some trading this summer? I'll give you some rabbits and chickens lol, got to many of those fuckers



jhod58vw said:


> Whats up guys & gals?? Just took some new pics tonight. I had to lower my floor in the box to get some more adjustment on my light. Getting really close to flipping these girls. View attachment 2483512


Beautiful man!!! How many strains?


Wow that was a lot to catch up on guys. What's up 6er's!!! Just got home from the city and got me a couple new pieces been a good day. Been smoking on some juicy fruit out of my new bong and bubbler, Got me some bamboo shops at the nursery in the city and picked up a few other goodies and a few bags of soil . Oh and I took some cuts this morning before I left. Hope everyone is staying high and having a great time!!
Enjoy these pics! Smoke on!!



Time to watch me some Moonshiners


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah so one of these sites said you can just throw your dirty smart pots in the clothes washer. Im amazed how well they came out cuz they were pretty fucking gross going in. Wife would have killed me if she saw me doing it  I have smart pots, a square roots, and them cheap cheap amleo ones, washed them all together.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah so one of these sites said you can just throw your dirty smart pots in the clothes washer. Im amazed how well they came out cuz they were pretty fucking gross going in. Wife would have killed me if she saw me doing it  I have smart pots, a square roots, and them cheap cheap amleo ones, washed them all together.


I do the same thing with mine!!! It works grrrrreat!(sorry for the tony the tiger great but I'm stoned. Ate 2 canna cookies and a bowl of juicy fruit haha.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I still like that show... The laughing in the background I cant do,,, dvd dint have that bs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottle that shit and sell it on ebay. You could call it "Donkey Punch" lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 16, 2013)

Who is he talking to? Dude gives me the creeps.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2013)

Great snap'd guy's, like the new Avatar doob's! Just watched the film the other night hahah.Your plant looks more she than he 'dieselgrower', looks nice and healthy which is more than i can say for my begging plants. A couple sprays of p.v and theyr all burnt up and looking terrible. Im sure ill get them to pull through but going to knock me back a bit.On better notes my H.B x Chem Sour D is finnishing nice with some color, just up doing the school thing, but ill get some pic's asapCgg


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Too quiet in here.

[video=youtube;jYpydtdlWxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA[/video]


edit: I have been hanging out on a Honda Civic forum trying to troubleshoot a car problem. I was just laughing at these car geeks and how they are so detailed and anal about cars. Then I had a realization? We are exactly the same except with growing herb. hahahhaha


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

If I had a penny for eveytime CGG promised me a pic I would be retired, lol.....

Morning you bunch of gasbags......been busy in here eh! Feeding time at the zoo for me.

Peace, DST


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If smoking the herb was so bad for the immune system, my oncologist wouldn't have been the one suggesting I get my MMJ card and then signed his name on the dotted line.
> And if it actually hurt the immune system, I smoke so much I should be dead from it long ago.


[video=youtube_share;apKIWqfAyCs]http://youtu.be/apKIWqfAyCs[/video]


when i watched this a few months ago i was like i fucken KNEW IT! Now way in hell our govenment dosnt know that cannabis helps with cancer.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been living the "Super High Me" lifestyle (wake & bake, tokage regularly through the day & night until bed time. Rinse, repeat, daily) for 6 years now. 
Probably wouldn't be alive without it.
And it ain't a bad way to live, either.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

makes watching this kind of stuff even more fun:

[video=youtube_share;iaAkWy55V3A]http://youtu.be/iaAkWy55V3A[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

so i try and be discreet with items that get delivered to my work. nothing with 'HYDRO HOBBY' or the like written on it. I ordered some new houseplants for the office and they arrived in a box like this:

View attachment 2483706

no stealth shipping !?


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Hopefully one day people will be able to send boxes like that with "Cannabis plants, Open Immediately" written on the side without any worries.... Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

Just like Tulips: Fed-Ex'd around the globe without a second thought, to a world of happy customers...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

one day bru, one day. i guess they do in cali and med states.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

Any of you plethora's of knowledge have any clue whereabouts i can find a replacement capacitor for my sunsystsems 10 econogrow 600hps magnetic ballast? I'd rather ask here before creating a thread that may attract riff-raff lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Any of you plethora's of knowledge have any clue whereabouts i can find a replacement capacitor for my sunsystsems 10 econogrow 600hps magnetic ballast? I'd rather ask here before creating a thread that may attract riff-raff lol.


 you will have to find out which numbers your's are and match them close to each others 
http://www.kolmart.com/HID-Lighting-Capacitors_c_11.html


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

Thankyou sir im all over it!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

need one for my 400w hps ballast my self. That's why I love mags. Easy to fix and get going again. But if a ballast is more then 12+ years old, and used hard.I would just get a new ballast. If 4-5 years old, replace the cap and starter and you got your self a new ballast for many years of service.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've been living the "Super High Me" lifestyle (wake & bake, tokage regularly through the day & night until bed time. Rinse, repeat, daily) for 6 years now.
> Probably wouldn't be alive without it.
> And it ain't a bad way to live, either.


LOL well me to doobie, except I got out the service in 1993 haven't been NOT stoned since then. fuk it I don't want that Corp. life bullshit.
Thought I did. But wouldn't give up the erb so fuk'em I do my own thing, wavin my freak flag Hi!!! growin my dope, stayin low.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

fuck me running is this a pain in the nuts. aerovox 3874-rmf cant even find anything close lol. I REALLY dont waan dump another 150 on a ballast if possible.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> LOL well me to doobie, except I got out the service in 1993 haven't been NOT stoned since then. fuk it I don't want that Corp. life bullshit.
> Thought I did. But wouldn't give up the erb so fuk'em I do my own thing, wavin my freak flag Hi!!! growin my dope, stayin low.


he he he, my brother thought he'd make a career oouta the corps, well well well two trips to the stan and he cant WAIT to get out for good! They should def make liquor illegal ive seen some seriously stupid human tricks both on and off base via alcohol abuse! The way i see life now compared to when i was 19 and had the world by the balls so i thought is 360 degree difference.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Some of the Blue Pits (shorter pheno).









































Little peak into the flowering cab.






Slightly taller Blue Pit Phenos, fairly similar flower structure to each other but the middle one seems a bit like a better yileder. We shall see. They all have the pinnate leaf structure in flower like the dog has, but the leaves look a little bit more like the leaves of a skunk plant.












The Sour Kush (headband) x Deep Blue. I am going to cross these 2 with our kush2 male. This will be something for a little while away. It's a strain I have been meaning to do for a friend of mine who passed away from cancer. She loved visiting the stinky room and smoking out. I do miss her, she was too young to go. 











Here's a young pup getting some training





Momma Dog, and Kush2 male below





A litter of Dog pups. It's getting cold in el stanko room at the moment. Keep ing fingers crossed for my clones.






And that'll be that for the noo.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> he he he, my brother thought he'd make a career oouta the corps, well well well two trips to the stan and he cant WAIT to get out for good! They should def make liquor illegal ive seen some seriously stupid human tricks both on and off base via alcohol abuse! The way i see life now compared to when i was 19 and had the world by the balls so i thought is 360 degree difference.


Seeing that much tragedy and death makes you stop and think. Is this really what I want to do for 25 years?
for me it was no. Would not trade the experience for a million cash. But I do not wanna go back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

blue pits look great, how many weeks you at there?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> fuck me running is this a pain in the nuts.View attachment 2483709View attachment 2483710View attachment 2483711 aerovox 3874-rmf cant even find anything close lol. I REALLY dont waan dump another 150 on a ballast if possible.


hope this helps. the info you gave me in the pic for the cap isn't what to look for. [video=youtube;YCSNWi3UHf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCSNWi3UHf4[/video] shoot me the info they say in the video


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Some of the Blue Pits (shorter pheno).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great, and frosty! got one blue pit in flower and on clone in veg


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

It's week 11 from germination Don, so not quite the fast finishers like the Deep Blues.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

for fucks sake d i had no idea your hands were so full! lmao. I'm sorry to hear about your friend and the big c, ive lost too many friends and family to that horrible crap.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

This was me from when I got out in '92 until getting married in '99:







Then a few health issues kicked in, and I am the affable stoner who's words bore and annoy one and all!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry to here my self D. She most of been a good friend to name a strain in here honer.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> hope this helps. the info you gave me in the pic for the cap isn't what to look for. [video=youtube;YCSNWi3UHf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCSNWi3UHf4[/video] shoot me the info they say in the video




hmmm, here cali View attachment 2483755


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SSsrA3EOwSU]http://youtu.be/SSsrA3EOwSU[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hmmm, here cali View attachment 2483755


this should be it? http://www.kolmart.com/64300-Capacitor-Dry-120V-480V-_p_690.html Add a $1 for the wire cap.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> this should be it? http://www.kolmart.com/64300-Capacitor-Dry-120V-480V-_p_690.html Add a $1 for the wire cap.



thanks broski and at 16.00 dollar im impressed.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

just rebuilt a 400w mh for a friend with there caps^ I rebuilt my t5ho too, but got the ballast at homdePOT


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> thanks broski and at 16.00 dollar im impressed.


 Good luck............


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

She was mate, to both me and my wife. Her and her husband were one of our best friends.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sorry to here my self D. She most of been a good friend to name a strain in here honer.


Here's a pic of us in 2011 just (before she passed) when she was over visiting with her husband and kids (two little ones as well). R.I.P KB!!!





It's great to remember loved ones.
Peace, DST


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

for some reason i got extreme goosebumps when i saw those picture's, the marine corps didnt erase my emotions although they tried man oh man did they try. I found this article and wow is it kool.

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/slideshows/marijuana-stash.html talk about oldschool!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've been living the "Super High Me" lifestyle (wake & bake, tokage regularly through the day & night until bed time. Rinse, repeat, daily) for 6 years now.
> Probably wouldn't be alive without it.
> And it ain't a bad way to live, either.


Hell no it's not a bad life lol. I love working for myself and running my own business. I get to do what I wanna do when I wanna do it's great! I prob would be in jail or dead if it wasn't for this amazing plant. 



DST said:


> Hopefully one day people will be able to send boxes like that with "Cannabis plants, Open Immediately" written on the side without any worries.... Wouldn't that be nice.


That would be awesome! That way they would stop wasting my tax dollars on a never ending war.



DoobieBrother said:


> Just like Tulips: Fed-Ex'd around the globe without a second thought, to a world of happy customers...


Lets start up a business and call it Canna-Ex, guaranteed to be at your doorstep at 4:20. 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> just rebuilt a 400w mh for a friend with there caps^ I rebuilt my t5ho too, but got the ballast at homdePOT


I have a t5ho from homePOT to! was like 144 bucks wahoo! Keeps my mothers alive at least. 

Good morning 6er's!!! Blaze up just took my morning bong rip and now I'm gonna watch me some tv.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to get into fights all the time drunk and wake up in random places, that I usually drove to as well.
Weed takes my anger and other non-positive emotions and help smooth the edges.
I would have killed myself or someone else FOR SURE without weed. Not to mention it helped me quit meth and curb my alcohol problem.
I owe my life to my girl, my kids and my weed!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

I asked myself onetime why is it alcohol makes stupid shit ok? Ironicly, i went from molson triple x to blueberry skunk rather quickly.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I used to get into fights all the time drunk and wake up in random places, that I usually drove to as well.
> Weed takes my anger and other non-positive emotions and help smooth the edges.
> I would have killed myself or someone else FOR SURE without weed. Not to mention it helped me quit meth and curb my alcohol problem.
> I owe my life to my girl, my kids and my weed!!


Amen brotha!!! I wouldn't be anything without it or my 2 kids and my girl. They are my supporters and also my girl is my partner lol. Hopefully the boys will take over when they get older. 

I use to have a nasty habit of drinking and fighting and driving to lol oh and a really bad meth habbit, matter as fact I OD'd 2 times off the crystal. First time had a mini stroke, 2nd time had a full on heart attack  Without weed I probably would of died. 

I'm bi-polar and adhd and weed evens me out. I can be a real prick if I don't smoke.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys, i serriously am astonished by this fucken med man plant. All the dogs sprung like a spaniel at the 12/12, but oh no not mr med man, she has decieded that 14 days of 12/12 isnt enough for her i guess. She is showing almost 100% brasilian sativa pheno. Went from a supercropped top (about 10 inches from the tube) to nextday her being right at the damn bulb again! This strain must be a freaken monster outdoors! I am no expert should i be concerned or just sit back and relax (like ive been doing) and just see what she does in her own good time? I have NEVER grown a sativa dom strain ever!, well that i was aware of anywho. Lots of og kush around when i first started inside. I'll take a pic of her tonight so you guys can see what im refering to.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I asked myself onetime why is it alcohol makes stupid shit ok? Ironicly, i went from molson triple x to blueberry skunk rather quickly.


I understand that.
My friend that I used to drink with has moved on to sipping wine now, and cant handle weed well.
He wants to come over and drink a 40 for his once a month drinking night, and I try to smoke him out lol
Last time he smoked with me he jumped up and left and almost crashed driving thru a red light.
I never seem to have problems driving high unless I get lost lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Amen brotha!!! I wouldn't be anything without it or my 2 kids and my girl. They are my supporters and also my girl is my partner lol. Hopefully the boys will take over when they get older.
> 
> I use to have a nasty habit of drinking and fighting and driving to lol oh and a really bad meth habbit, matter as fact I OD'd 2 times off the crystal. First time had a mini stroke, 2nd time had a full on heart attack  Without weed I probably would of died.
> 
> I'm bi-polar and adhd and weed evens me out. I can be a real prick if I don't smoke.


I had something happen to me with the meth as well.
My heart was going crazy, I couldnt feel my hands, and I was seeing stars.
I thought I was dieing, but I never did.
I have never been the same since that day, and I have severe anxiety and paranoia problems since then as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I had something happen to me with the meth as well.
> My heart was going crazy, I couldnt feel my hands, and I was seeing stars.
> I thought I was dieing, but I never did.
> I have never been the same since that day, and I have severe anxiety and paranoia problems since then as well.


I got really light headed and saw stars and then turned and fell out into my bathtub and was unconscious for 2 minutes and when I came to I couldn't walk my legs were jello and I was having hot and cold flashes. I've never been the same since then either bro. If I didn't smoke or eat edibles I would be in so much pain.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I got really light headed and saw stars and then turned and fell out into my bathtub and was unconscious for 2 minutes and when I came to I couldn't walk my legs were jello and I was having hot and cold flashes. I've never been the same since then either bro. If I didn't smoke or eat edibles I would be in so much pain.


Maybe I had a stroke then too.
I get heart beat rushing things randomly and without beer or weed it is so bad I cant sleep.
Drs dont know or dont care so I still dont know what is wrong, and if its from the drugs, but I am pretty sure it is.

I have 2 beautiful girls and I am glad that I get to see them every day!!!
I see the GF everyday as well, and sometimes I am glad to see her if that makes sense lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe I had a stroke then too.
> I get heart beat rushing things randomly and without beer or weed it is so bad I cant sleep.
> Drs dont know or dont care so I still dont know what is wrong, and if its from the drugs, but I am pretty sure it is.
> 
> ...


My girl wants a girl lol and ya that makes sense haha I know what you mean sometimes it's nice to have a break. 

Ya I will never touch meth again fuck that shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My girl wants a girl lol and ya that makes sense haha I know what you mean sometimes it's nice to have a break.
> 
> Ya I will never touch meth again fuck that shit.


I am drug free now for 10 yrs...I dont think of weed as a drug btw
Only drugs I do take are antibiotics and ibuprofen

My girl wants a boy, but then she doesnt...its a long story, and its my fault...Ill say that much.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am drug free now for 10 yrs...I dont think of weed as a drug btw
> Only drugs I do take are antibiotics and ibuprofen
> 
> My girl wants a boy, but then she doesnt...its a long story, and its my fault...Ill say that much.


yeah im dealing with doc turkeybaster myself! lol, we want a kid but who knows what ive done to myself between lejuene and pendleton back then bag tags were commenplace lol. I had to get away from prescribed pain killers as they were turning me into insta asshole and stuff. I made the mistake of just stopping last august after being on them for three years and whoa THAT experiance alone was enough to scare the shit outa me about meds. On a brighter note my pe pe le dank experiment seems to be doing well guys, i had to try that strain i LOVE pe pe le pew from old school toons!View attachment 2483968View attachment 2483969View attachment 2483970


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

Pfft you guys dont know alcoholism! Ever drank so much that you threw up? out a window? of a vehicle? while you're driving it?!?!

Thats just ONE of the many retarded things I luckily lived through and no one else was hurt! I sometimes think I have a guardian angel.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Pfft you guys dont know alcoholism! Ever drank so much that you threw up? out a window? of a vehicle? while you're driving it?!?!
> 
> Thats just ONE of the many retarded things I luckily lived through and no one else was hurt! I sometimes think I have a guardian angel.


Have you ever drank so much you threw up? in a cup? in a vehicle? and then drank it to see if it would get your more drunk? hahah...wow..

Glad to hear that bassman, I've been clean for a little over 4 years now and I don't see weed as a drug either  Just wish the feds would think like that. Come one now your gonna tell me weed is a controlled substance category 1 and cocaine is a category 2. Oh ya I forgot cocaine is so much better for you then weed and much much safer. smdh!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Pfft you guys dont know alcoholism! Ever drank so much that you threw up? out a window? of a vehicle? while you're driving it?!?!
> 
> Thats just ONE of the many retarded things I luckily lived through and no one else was hurt! I sometimes think I have a guardian angel.


I have done that trust me.
I used to have the friend I mentioned over all the time to drink.
Even though he was 21-28 (moved from home at 30 lol) he wasnt allowed to stay anywhere at night, and he had no car either.
I would drive him home.
I would open the door and throw up while riving his ass home quite often.
I was so luycky not to crash or get a dui.
It all seemed like normal to me till my best friend died as a passenger in another friends car while they were drunk.
Made a big impact on my life, been 6 and a half yrs and I think about him everyday just like my aunt and my grandma that passed.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

I have to share this lmao, i come from a long line of bombay sapphire drinkers although i digress i do have one family memebers that goes to bike rallies and when his beer is gone out come the nylons and ANYTHING not nailed down will be strained into his pitcher! Yeah fucken nasty i caught him doing it at weirs beach a couple years ago. I prob have done shit i wouldnt admit too quite honestly i was so drunk i dont even remember, I have woke up in prison with a broken hand and a mouthfull of sidewalk salt! lmao!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

hey 6ers, this thread has alot of activity so i wanted to ask a question here for all you hydroponic growers.

what PH/PPM/TEMP meter do you use? im looking to start up a single DWC bucket and want to get a nice all in one meter so i have something for future expansion. 

i have heard blue lab makes a nice all in one.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

I did wake up in a police car once, at a fourth of july celebration at a sports park. FYI when fireworks start at 9pm and you're an alky its not a good idea to show up to the park at noon!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey 6ers, this thread has alot of activity so i wanted to ask a question here for all you hydroponic growers.
> 
> what PH/PPM/TEMP meter do you use? im looking to start up a single DWC bucket and want to get a nice all in one meter so i have something for future expansion.
> 
> i have heard blue lab makes a nice all in one.


Id buy the hanna one if I had money to blow and was in the market.
http://www.amazon.com/HANNA-Combo-TDS-tester-Product/dp/B000LDHOTQ


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey 6ers, this thread has alot of activity so i wanted to ask a question here for all you hydroponic growers.
> 
> what PH/PPM/TEMP meter do you use? im looking to start up a single DWC bucket and want to get a nice all in one meter so i have something for future expansion.
> 
> i have heard blue lab makes a nice all in one.


I originally bought a Hanna GroChek combo. Cost $170 I think. Worked quite well. I broke it though, no fault of the machine.

Next I got a little PH pen, and I didn't like it.

I ended up getting the drips, like the kind you use at the pool. Personally I think the drips are where it's at for ph'ing. It's cheap, lasts forever, and it's a fun game trying to guess which color it matches. I don't check tds anymore.

Not sure if that helps at all, but it's what I do.

EDIT: 4th of July was the worst. We would save a spot in Mission Bay in SD... where you can see at least 3 firework shows. As you can imagine you gotta get there early to save a spot there. Drinking would usually commence at around 8am. I don't remember much of those days. I remember the mornings, and the bike rides to get beer... playing football a little... not sure the sun ever set lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey 6ers, this thread has alot of activity so i wanted to ask a question here for all you hydroponic growers.
> 
> what PH/PPM/TEMP meter do you use? im looking to start up a single DWC bucket and want to get a nice all in one meter so i have something for future expansion.
> 
> i have heard blue lab makes a nice all in one.


I use the bluelab one and I don't worry about deficiencies are anymore. Hell I don't even remember what one looks like.

Edit-I use the blue lab ph pen and ppm meter matt.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Id buy the hanna one if I had money to blow and was in the market.
> http://www.amazon.com/HANNA-Combo-TDS-tester-Product/dp/B000LDHOTQ


yeah i was looking at that one but i was kinda looking for a wall mount one so i didnt have to mess with opening the bucket every day. i will keep it in consideration as the price is right. thanks for your response  as always all comments are appreciated. 



giggles26 said:


> I use the bluelab one and I don't worry about deficiencies are anymore. Hell I don't even remember what one looks like.
> 
> Edit-I use the blue lab ph pen and ppm meter matt.


 do you have a link? 

is it this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-Guardian-Conductivity-Temperature-Monitor/dp/B003VN931K/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1358448089&sr=1-4&keywords=blue+labs+PPM


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Should I have not told you I broke it? lol Whodat uses a Hanna GroChek combo too and he's trustworthy.

http://www.amazon.com/GroCheck-HANNA-HI99140/dp/B008VIIDQ6/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1358448387&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=hanna+grocheck

http://www.amazon.com/Hanna-GroChek-Continuous-TDS-Monitor/dp/B0002NLJB4/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1358448387&sr=1-4&keywords=hanna+grocheck

Here's some bud shots for everyone.

View attachment 2484039View attachment 2484040


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2013)

day 23 lads just had out and a little more tieing down open up sum space for light to get bottoms


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice buds Jiggy!!

Budolskie I always love your trained girls!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Should I have not told you I broke it? lol Whodat uses a Hanna GroChek combo too and he's trustworthy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GroCheck-HANNA-HI99140/dp/B008VIIDQ6/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1358448387&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=hanna+grocheck
> 
> ...


NICE BUDS M8!!

and its not really the fact that you broke it that deters me. I just want a meter i can suction cup inside the bucket and read the meter mounted on the wall. Im not completly opposed to checking it with a pen style meter but i figure if im going to spend the money might as well get the fancy wall mount style. as if my hydro project goes well ill be upgrading to a main rez and aero style system and doing away with the soil.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you check the links? They are wall mounted.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

budolskie said:


> day 23 lads just had out and a little more tieing down open up sum space for light to get bottoms


looks great man verry healthy plant.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Did you check the links? They are wall mounted.


oops sorry i didnt check the new links just the first one you posted. i see now. my bad m8 definatly cheaper than the blue labs meters.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2013)

training is the best way like for me il be happy with 6oz dry of the 4 plants


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;SSsrA3EOwSU]http://youtu.be/SSsrA3EOwSU[/video]


^^^lol doob where/how do you find this shit? my kind of humor for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ISmgOrhELXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Time to go move crappy cars around town. See you all tonight


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

was lookin at budolskies girl man oh man you'd be a perfect cannabis bonsai man! You obviously have the skillz!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> was lookin at budolskies girl man oh man you'd be a perfect cannabis bonsai man! You obviously have the skillz!


Haha cheers m8 took a while to Learn and a bit reading in this club and others to achieve this but training Is deffo better then supercropn in my eyes like


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

so my new organic teas friend said hey jonny have some on me cause your part of the soultion not the problem organics fucken rock!Pic two are samples but hey wtf they were free stuff.Went with the gallon of liquid karma cheaper in the long run for me. No more peruvian bird guano being exported so i will replace it with similar npk numbers.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

I forgot the best part of my 4th of July story! I was still at the park in the police car when the fireworks started. We were getting ready to leave to jail and I asked the cop if we could watch the show and he said ok lol. So I watched the show handcuffed with a random cop in the car with me. I was like hey man, u don't need to miss the show cuz u gotta drive some drunk dick to jail.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 17, 2013)

that was cool of him most cops wouldnt let you. i had a cop let me smoke my last butt once while handcuffed. he even lit it for me. of course this was before the war on smokers started and we werent hated so much. now people are calling the cigg smell on our clothes "3rd hand smoke" and supposedly its unhealthy for them. next we will be banned from smoking with our outside clothes on. have to put on a tyvec suite just to light up lol..

also had a prison transpotation gaurd give me a smoke during transit to court...so much has changed these days...miss the good ole days when you could go shoot some pool have a few drinks and not have to go outside the comfort of the bar to have a smoke. 

anyways rambling here haha.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

i had a cop in jail bringing me grass and tobacco, well he wasnt technically a cop but corrections i guess still def part of the solution in there than the problem. Nothing like commisary food and pin joints, i dont smoke tobacco so that was my breadwinner. Not that i would encourage anyone to bribe cops or corrections officers it could backfire but nowadays folks are kinda greedy!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 17, 2013)

got some new shit hehehe. 9 plants from my very generous friend all in 2 gal soil and ready to be transplanted asap. i vented my 3rd bedroom last night through the ceiling cutting a square through an unimaginable amount of material. lol. 6" insulated cause its cold up here. i vent my light and room with it. all the lil girls are awesome i wish i had a camera to show you guys. maybe soon. he gave me 3 unknown hybrids all look very different. he got them all from reputable seed companies he just forgot what these were because he had too many and got lax labeling. I do know that he gave me a maui, a white rhino, an exodus cheese i gave him a few seeds of, an AK48 a lemon sweet haze and a purple erple. Im pretty happy right now


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8cp23yNw7Vc]http://youtu.be/8cp23yNw7Vc[/video] love jerry!


----------



## duchieman (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey all my 600 friends! Man I miss you guys, hope you're all well. I'm just finishing up week two at school and I'm fecking loving it!

Plants here are looking great. Mine have been suffering a bit so I have to get cracking this weekend and get it out of the way. They need to be potted up big time and the reveg's are going into the tent this weekend as well. 

Thought I'd throw some Photoshop I had to do. Just for my "Football" (soccer) loving friends.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 17, 2013)

Can anyone in here tell me what to expect from the AK 48? ive never ran it before.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Hopefully N1ke won't have anything to say, lol. Fuk em, the 600 will have em! 

Remember: We wanna see windmilling in!


----------



## C Cat (Jan 17, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> Can anyone in here tell me what to expect from the AK 48? ive never ran it before.


Photo or Auto? And are the beans from Serious?


~C That Cat?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2013)

well almost back up and running again...

Started some Casey Jones, Dog, Blue Pit, Southern Charm and Sour Cherry .. seems like a nice mix.

will put up some pictures when there is something worth showing.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> well almost back up and running again...
> 
> Started some Casey Jones, Dog, Blue Pit, Southern Charm and Sour Cherry .. seems like a nice mix.
> 
> will put up some pictures when there is something worth showing.



Sour Cherry ya say. fuk yeah!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah, heard some pollen chucker on here made it...

just kidding bro 

Edit: it looks delish



Hemlock said:


> Sour Cherry ya say. fuk yeah!!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 17, 2013)

it was a clone i was given, yes it is probably from serious. it is photo flowering


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd chuck pollen for life if i got fire everytime lol!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

How much pollen would a pollen chucker chuck if a pollen chucker could chuck pollen!?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

o so yeah i just happened to chase after one of my stupid cats, and stumble upon an old skunk magazine. vol4 issue 4. 

not only did it have an article from subcool, from when he and Chemdog first met and it explains the whole beans thing with that... ya know chem 4 chem d, it has all the stories behind it. 
it also has some cool info on WATER, and TLO. by the Rev.

i geuss not all of those old magazines were just farted away money. 

what a thing to stash away and forget about...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

i want to chuck some damn pollen... im gonna be trying it for the first damn time, this time damnit!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

Be careful you don't end up like this guy:

"Who's got two prehensile antennae and is covered in plant spooge?
*THIS* guy!"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

that dude's been busy!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> Can anyone in here tell me what to expect from the AK 48? ive never ran it before.


Ak-48 is a Nirvana strain orginially, i believe. i do know for sure its a hybrid of Jock horror x Ice.

either one and/or both of the parents was a very fast flowering phenotype from what i read. hence them mocking the name, and claiming at one point that u can grow one in 48 days. 

i dont know about all the crap around the name, but i know its Nirvana's BY FAR best selling strain. Ive seen monster size plants of it outdoors. its full potential is really outside imo.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

AK48.com is a website nirvana gives a link to intheir description.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah i only want to chuck so much pollen... 

no bees please. 

ugh one of my white rhino's smells like freakin cat-piss like a mofo. 
i had a white castle from them do it too, it must be a pheno that floats amongst the widow hybrids they have.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

Hope it evolves into a more fragrant aroma over time.
Heh, that'd be nasty if it got stuck on "stink".


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 17, 2013)

ive got rhino too, its a bomb one i love its structure and production. thanks for the info on the ak48 itl be a good one im sure.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 17, 2013)

just called my boy about this Lemon Sweet Haze, tried to find info on it nada......why? LOL cause he crossed it hahahahaha im an idiot. so its sweet tooth #3 crossed wit lemon haze. pretty cool. should be a nice on, wish i had more to pheno hunt but he said i should expect medium height 10 weeks flowering and a big yield. he said he has found 3 phenos so far , a super lemon one thats tall, a skunky on thats more sweet tooth and broader leaves and the third he said is a small producer but really funky like sweet tooth. hoping i get the lemon powerhouse pheno.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> ive got rhino too, its a bomb one i love its structure and production. thanks for the info on the ak48 itl be a good one im sure.


i have two phenos. one is spicey/sweet the other sour/catpiss. its easy to grow for sure. im still trying to find that potentcy in it, hopefully the new sour one will be better.

ive bought a couple bags in the past that were supposed to be "real cat piss". both got me a wicked sativa high. ive also heard that EC catpiss is a SSH pheno.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey guys came across this little character today and i modified him up a bit. What do you say we make him our club mascot?


Seems so long ago...
*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-43.html*


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Be careful you don't end up like this guy:
> 
> "Who's got two prehensile antennae and is covered in plant spooge?
> *THIS* guy!"


Now thats what i call a serious habbit !


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

how is Roger?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 17, 2013)

watup crew, eating like a fat cat, and going to smoke a j, with the mrs and take me piss test tomorrow ,lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Seems so long ago...
> *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-43.html*


Thats a cool blast from the past, I didnt show up for about another 6 months. Oh yeah thats when integra was still around, he was an inspiration to me to become a better grower.
Oh forgot about bender too, he put out some dank nugs.

And heres a pic from back then psted by mr west... him and the kitties lol always giving me that "im going to kill you" look... Or im just noid..... 







Im obsessed with "likes" lol im saving them up, almost at 100 haha I got issues. 
Just out here blazing up looking at the stars, no city lights, its quiet bongsmile loving this new pipe.


Edit: plant pr0n.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> how is Roger?


i have a cat named roger, who hasnt came back in a couple days now.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> watup crew, eating like a fat cat, and going to smoke a j, with the mrs and take me piss test tomorrow ,lol


i had a company waste 3 piss tests on me cuz they couldnt fire me. they tried to use the green against me.... NO!! 
urine luck


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 17, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey 6ers, this thread has alot of activity so i wanted to ask a question here for all you hydroponic growers.
> 
> what PH/PPM/TEMP meter do you use? im looking to start up a single DWC bucket and want to get a nice all in one meter so i have something for future expansion.
> 
> i have heard blue lab makes a nice all in one.


Yes they do my friend has one and I have there ph pen and they work great they are quick and accurate just take care of it and it will last I use Hannah storage solution and calibrate it once a month


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

btw... any of yall ever got a single seed from attitude of the R.p. Sour kush aka headband?? Does yours not say the "aka headband" part? i just know that r.p./dna had a small batch of a strain they called "sour kush" and it was bubba x sour. i wouldnt mind that to be honest, but im pretty sure i got the headband one. 

that and dinachem are most liekly my next pops. ugh. i want the engineers dream personally... but for a buncha different reasons im just gonna have to wait. damn.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey guys came across this little character today and i modified him up a bit. What do you say we make him our club mascot?





209 Cali closet grower said:


> how is Roger?


Ripped (_ripped from bong rips, ripped abs, and ripped off_):
Currently pursuing a successful movie career in Hollywood.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 17, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Yes they do my friend has one and I have there ph pen and they work great they are quick and accurate just take care of it and it will last I use Hannah storage solution and calibrate it once a month


i think my buddy has the nice blue lab all in one. he went thru about 3 cheap ones ina years time before that one.
he kinda had a sour look on his face when i told him i was looking at a hannah for about 80 or around there.

i dont exactly feel like shelling out 150 or close to it for a damn meter, but watcha gone do?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

So I was outside this morning doing a little work on my compost pile that I'm starting and worm bin  and these 3 dogs never can share and it's been so cold here lately. So I was filling up there water and then I turn around to this........

I know it's not a growing pic but oh well, sorry guys.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So I was outside this morning doing a little work on my compost pile that I'm starting and worm bin  and these 3 dogs never can share and it's been so cold here lately. So I was filling up there water and then I turn around to this........
> 
> I know it's not a growing pic but oh well, sorry guys.
> 
> View attachment 2484916


thats some old school spigot right there!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2013)

So sum people think I'm growing one plant open your eyes there 4 in there


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

No need to apologize for cute dogs. Ain't it funny to see them getting along when you're not used to it.

EDIT: You only showed the plants one at a time. We are simpletons and need group pics to get the idea.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> thats some old school spigot right there!


Haha I live on an old school farm


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> No need to apologize for cute dogs. Ain't it funny to see them getting along when you're not used to it.


Haha ya man I was like wow cold weather and the joys of some water brings them together


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah I didnt catch any of that lol
[video=youtube;dbh5l0b2-0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbh5l0b2-0o[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2013)

3 bOngs for wake n bake now to blast FIFA or start a box set, can't decide


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

Decisions decisions, life must be tuff Bud!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

That's when you need picture-in-picture on your set.
Or two TV's.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 18, 2013)

It's hard like haha to much time not enough gardens, be starting my tent up soon with the cooltube and that in just waiting on cuttings or seeds from the dam


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 18, 2013)

I miss growing in dirt  this automatic hydro is cool but boring. I am the only pest in my garden these days (just staring at the leaves) I miss the battling The Mighty Fungus Gnat!! lol time for more hash.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

You guys may or may not see more of me about. The good lady is heading down to S-Africa today to spread her Grannies ashes at the beach...so a week of being potentially naughty lies ahead (or possibly just extended bouts of doing nothing and smoking a lot of weed could also be on the cards....)


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2013)

while the cats away the mice get mash up!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Berry White

View attachment 2485061

Barry White

[video=youtube;v4_M5PcJQmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4_M5PcJQmU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

I almost thought I was going to be Rick Roll'd


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2013)

instead you got barry bowled



DoobieBrother said:


> I almost thought I was going to be Rick Roll'd


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

I got rick rolled last night damnit! lmao! Felt like a total wanker!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2013)

lol watch Ted last night. It was off the hook [video=youtube;G5tkcEdkYuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5tkcEdkYuw[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;rEmMlc43RMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEmMlc43RMM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2013)

no damn cord yet?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey 600

OK you all got some new Strains coming out at Breeders Boutique 

Sour Black Rhino


A Black Sour Bubble x BMF male and a White Rhino Female. This female took over the mother room. She was a great example of White rhino genetics. This cross gives White rhino a little of the dark side. Should you get the BSB x BMF pheno very compact and a great candidate for SOG. Nice long tall purple buds. 
Hemlock prefers super soil and organic teas to any other method. This method really pulls the flavors out of these great strains.



Black Sour Q


A BMF (C-4 x CaseyBand) x Qleaner male and a very purple Black Sour Bubble female. I ran this mother for a year and she just throws that purple just about every time if she doesn't its you..LOL.
Hemlock prefers organic nutrients in super soil over any other method. Keep your soil PH around 6.0-6.5 and she will rock for ya. Not a heavy feeder. These two varieties have resulted in an incredibility easy to grow strain that get you the extra dollar for the purple. 


Black SS (scout sniper)
Hold on this one creeps on on ya. Then outta now where BAM hits ya like a snipers bullet. Now your situational awareness is gone. The the racy thoughts, where are my keys, shit ,where am I, and damn I need some water. 
Two heavy hitters Heath Robinson's Black Rose x sensi star. The female I ran as a mother for about 2.5 years. When she was popped as a seed she was kinda dumpy I started to chuck it but an old friend, Don Gin and Ton urged me to keep her she still keeps her place among my mothers to this day. 
This is some great weed. Fat tight buds that really thrive in a SCROG method. I never got that much Purple from this cross. Very vigorous plant that makes a beginner look like and old hand. Easy to grow. 
Hemlock prefers organics with super soil ph'd from 6.0-6.5 for this variety.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Hey 600
> 
> OK you all got some new Strains coming out at Breeders Boutique
> 
> ...


I am all over that black sour q! oh my oh my, lets me find out there as sexy as the dogs!


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

so i got a new video camera, a panasonic hcv100, it makes really good videos but kind of sucks at taking still photo's.

if i make a video can i upload it to here or will i need to put it on youtube first or soemthing like that?, anyone with any knowledge on this?.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you have to upload the vid somewhere first, then link to it in your messages (youtube, vimeo, etc).


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2013)

Any chance of seeing this superior white rhino female who took over the room mate ? Thanks .


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Any chance of seeing this superior white rhino female who took over the room mate ? Thanks .


you mean me?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

i'll take better pics tonight, but she def shows that brasilian sativa in her heritage. This is my first sativa grow EVER! She is a wonderful lady btw. Although i certainly wouldnt call her superior lol.


----------



## C Cat (Jan 18, 2013)

mr west said:


> while the cats away the mice get mash up!!


Sorry west thats not 100% true 


~C That Cat?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

DST said:


> You guys may or may not see more of me about. The good lady is heading down to S-Africa today to spread her Grannies ashes at the beach...so a week of being potentially naughty lies ahead (or possibly just extended bouts of doing nothing and smoking a lot of weed could also be on the cards....)


You know where we'll be  getting high as kites I'll bet.



wormdrive66 said:


> Berry White
> 
> View attachment 2485061


That looks amazing Worm. I smoked some BW the other day and it was pretty good... sweet nighttimey sorta smoke. I liked it.



DoobieBrother said:


> I almost thought I was going to be Rick Roll'd


I know, right?




mantiszn said:


> instead you got barry bowled


zing! that sounds much better.

have a good day 600. I'm outta here for the day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Berry white  And you guys need to quit all this rick rolling  scares me! lol 


Whatever you decide to do this week D, have a good one! I like the sounds of smoking beaucoup ganja ..... when getting back from going out hehe. 

Hello 6,, I think I'll be hanging a cooltube vertically here in just a bit. Wish me luck.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Berry white  And you guys need to quick all this rick rolling  scares me! lol
> 
> 
> Whatever you decide to do this week D, have a good one! I like the sounds of smoking beaucoup ganja bongsmile..... when getting back from going out hehe.
> ...


Simple as pie. Just make sure it's secure so it stands straight, I forgot that part the first time lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just did something crazy as all hell. 

I bought one of these, I pick it up on sunday. Its a Am General m-939 Its desert prepped with air/automatic/diesel, 6x6, 6000 miles, etc etc etc and a shit-ton of stuff that I have no idea what it is.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I just did something crazy as all hell.
> 
> I bought one of these, I pick it up on sunday. Its a Am General m-939 Its desert prepped with air/automatic/diesel, 6x6, 6000 miles, etc etc etc and a shit-ton of stuff that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> View attachment 2485476






 Worm getting ready for the zombies I see.
Dude lets take that thing for a ride.... you can pay for diesel lol No seriously though thats bad ass 



My old neighbor in denver had 2 of those old types and a jeep from ww2, and a building full of guns and cannons and morters, rocket launchers lol... He let me wonder around it all of the time, explaining some historic things to me.


Deos it have a small fuel cell to make clean water?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I just did something crazy as all hell.
> 
> I bought one of these, I pick it up on sunday. Its a Am General m-939 Its desert prepped with air/automatic/diesel, 6x6, 6000 miles, etc etc etc and a shit-ton of stuff that I have no idea what it is.
> 
> View attachment 2485476


So fucking jealous!!! Can I come for a ride?!!!?



whodatnation said:


> Worm getting ready for the zombies I see.
> Dude lets take that thing for a ride.... you can pay for diesel lol No seriously though thats bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


We need one of those for on the farm 

Edit-Can use it to run zombies over in the country hahah


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

epic worm, i don't know if you have a use for it but i bet that truck could cope with any task you threw at it!

i love america


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 18, 2013)

MoBB Boss Day 69

Blue Dream (Seems Like Its Crossed With Haze But Not Sure)
Day 69


Mk Ultra Day 36

Cheese Day 36


and some Girl Scout Cookies Thin Mint Pheno


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 18, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2485163View attachment 2485164i'll take better pics tonight, but she def shows that brasilian sativa in her heritage. This is my first sativa grow EVER! She is a wonderful lady btw. Although i certainly wouldnt call her superior lol.


wow we are all growing rhino atm eh? i have one that shows some sativa too. grows like a weed, ugh.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 18, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> MoBB Boss Day 69
> View attachment 2485654View attachment 2485657View attachment 2485655View attachment 2485656
> Blue Dream (Seems Like Its Crossed With Haze But Not Sure)
> Day 69
> ...


saucy!! hotsauce! yeah blue dream is typically a haze x blueberry. theres a million different copies of it. i read somewhere that the most popular cut is SSH x djs blueberry.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Any chance of seeing this superior white rhino female who took over the room mate ? Thanks .


Im writing to hemlock he said seed boutique have new strains im intrested in looking at his white rhino he bred with


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

I wanna try some of that damn GSC!!! 

Oh hello 6er's, hope everyone is well just got done watering my girls and doing some trimming and working my manure. 

Time for a bong rip.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 18, 2013)

As a bass player, this is sexy as hell! (Doobie)

[video=youtube;JxtRgu3pg2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxtRgu3pg2k&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

another day without weed, i swear this is becoming a common occurence!.

i've been on the jagermeister far too much lately, it is dynamite, god hep my head in the morning.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> MoBB Boss Day 69
> View attachment 2485654View attachment 2485657View attachment 2485655View attachment 2485656
> Blue Dream (Seems Like Its Crossed With Haze But Not Sure)
> Day 69
> ...



Oh yes indeed.... veeeery nice hotsauce


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> another day without weed, i swear this is becoming a common occurence!.
> 
> i've been on the jagermeister far too much lately, it is dynamite, god hep my head in the morning.


Go perpetual . That's where it's at. 

Or live on a farm like me and go big haha.


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

lol believe it or not i am kinda perpetual, i'm just a dick and give it all away.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 18, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> saucy!! hotsauce! yeah blue dream is typically a haze x blueberry. theres a million different copies of it. i read somewhere that the most popular cut is SSH x djs blueberry.


For some reason ive never though to look up what the parents of BD are(Stoner Moment......) lol Thanks Bro


giggles26 said:


> I wanna try some of that damn GSC!!!
> 
> Oh hello 6er's, hope everyone is well just got done watering my girls and doing some trimming and working my manure.
> 
> Time for a bong rip.


In a few months HOLLA AT YA BOY Lets see how one of the Bays finest does in my garden 


whodatnation said:


> Oh yes indeed.... veeeery nice hotsauce


Thanks Whodat. Ive really been slacking on making Teas i bet these ladies would have been 20x better but i shall make a tea today What ingredients are you using these days?



ghb said:


> lol believe it or not i am kinda perpetual, i'm just a dick and give it all away.


That seems to be a problem with me to. I donate and smoke with alot of friends but its funny nobody seems to return the favor as much these days. I wish i had more growers near me we are a generous bunch


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol believe it or not i am kinda perpetual, i'm just a dick and give it all away.


Your not a dick if your helping people less fortunate then us growers. I donate shit all the time. I believe in karma.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 18, 2013)

i agree, im constantly giving clones and buds out. but when it comes time for the circle to make its way back around... im left in the dust.  
im actually hoping a friend makes it by today. he kinda owes me  supposed to hear from him in about an hour and a half.

So whats with the rhino all of a sudden in here?? i wish there wasnt so many different rhinos. im very anxious to see how the catpiss one turns out for me. i tried to clone it and the last round of clones all died. including my pre98 bubba clone  

only thing that made it is a clone from my blackberry x grape ape. the clone is a polyploid too. i had to top it yesterday. its stem is super thick, but its only like 2 inches tall. lol. the mother was a polyploid too, the stem i used to clone from must of been polyploid. i kinda like it in a way... u get lots of tops if u do it right. letting poly's go wild you end up with really leafy tops that look super trippy.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> For some reason ive never though to look up what the parents of BD are(Stoner Moment......) lol Thanks Bro
> 
> 
> In a few months HOLLA AT YA BOY Lets see how one of the Bays finest does in my garden
> ...


I wish the same thing. No one around me seems to like to donate all they want is just to smoke my shit and let them hold shit.

Oh and whodat is using this nowadays. Ask me how I know this? Cuz he gave it to me and I put in a order lol.

Veg mix-1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses




Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses


1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)-check
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source-check
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source-check
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source-walmart
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering-check
1 tsp fritted trace elements-check
4 cups kelp meal.-check
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings-check


- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol believe it or not i am kinda perpetual, i'm just a dick and give it all away.


man i was like that at first until the people i was giving it away to started telling me i was a moron...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> man i was like that at first until the people i was giving it away to started telling me i was a moron...


Anyone who calls someone a moron who is donating weed to them is the moron.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol believe it or not i am kinda perpetual, i'm just a dick and give it all away


you're not a dick. You just need to cover your needs first and anything left over can be gifted.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2013)

i love rhino lol all the rhino talk was because i was gifted it and am pretty stoked because its been about a year since i ran it. Im getting a second light tomorrow and trying to decide on which strain to clone for a SOG under the new light. thinking either the ak48 exodus or rhino. hotsauce those look yummy dude


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol believe it or not i am kinda perpetual, i'm just a dick and give it all away.


Im with you right now, I gave away 75% of 8 ozs a keif to friends, sold about 20% and kept the rest,,,, running very low lol.


Hotsause said:


> For some reason ive never though to look up what the parents of BD are(Stoner Moment......) lol Thanks Bro
> 
> 
> In a few months HOLLA AT YA BOY Lets see how one of the Bays finest does in my garden
> ...




Giggles hads got you covered  If your soil is good (which it is) only a few doses of tea in each phase is necessary.





Got my cooltube hung vertically, looking nice 

[video=youtube;5GzMx9CnhVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GzMx9CnhVk[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Cooltube vertical?? Is this a new setup?

Bc of you I started saving "likes" today. It's fookin' hard not to look at them tho, eh? Weird little head trip that is.

XJ and Cookies combo bowl comin' atcha 

puff puff passs >>>>>>


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Cooltube vertical?? Is this a new setup?
> 
> Bc of you I started saving "likes" today. It's fookin' hard not to look at them tho, eh? Weird little head trip that is.
> 
> ...



I decided to go vertical in one of my cabs  I like change 

Fat keif bowl comin atcha!!!  

Im gonna go put some plants in the vertical cab...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the way you roll. I'm fucking excited to see what you do with this. 

I have 2 cooltubes sitting in storage in a land far away that I've pondered having sent over... and 2 x 600 watt ballast, too.  I'm just saying...

fook. Dog is whining at me. Might have to give him dinner a little early tonight...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well just another day in the office for me 


Vintage under the screen here and here 2 heads. She is looking lush


Just a a look at my workstation lol and the room in it's new and hopefully final position.



Got a exodus cheese and skunk #1 getting ready to come down in a couple weeks or so. They have had a ruff couple of last weeks, my girl lost my ph pen while I was out of town so I've been using my old milkwaukee and just got some ph buffer today and come to find out it was off by .3. Ahhh!! fixed that today hopefully they will bounce back. At least the skunk is almost done, but yet again that kind of sucks as it's in it's final push. 

Hope it pulls around


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

Something showed up in the mail today:















































































































Thank you to those involved in the making of this beautiful piece of functional art, and to those who were cross-eyed stoned enough to like my pic and give it a gimme.
Thank you!!!

And a huge thank you to the organizer of the competition, and all-around great guy: DST!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Something showed up in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! Is that a faded piece of glass?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2013)

exodus cheese is my favorite strain of cannabis i have smoked by far. have fun giggles thats some great shite


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Beautiful!!! Is that a faded piece of glass?


It sure is.

Nice & heavy piece, too. (*about 5 to 6-oz in weight)
Should last me many years & thousands of bowls of tokeage, provided it doesn't sprout legs and go walkabout sometime in the future.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It sure is.
> 
> Nice & heavy piece, too.
> Should last me many years & thousands of bowls of tokeage, provided it doesn't sprout legs and go walkabout sometime in the future.


I thought it was! Looks really familiar lol. What # was that? I think it was one I was eye balling


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> exodus cheese is my favorite strain of cannabis i have smoked by far. have fun giggles thats some great shite


I'm hoping so. It's my first time growing it and like I said had ruff last couple of weeks so I'm hoping it turns around. It just started flowering so I think I should be ok.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2013)

ive learned it likes a little bit of a cool room (74)and it really helps tighten up the buds which always seem to be rock hard. it is going to stink alot. enjoy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I thought it was! Looks really familiar lol. What # was that? I think it was one I was eye balling


I'm not sure.
The only markings on it are an "fdd" etched on the bottom of the bowl.
I hope it wasn't snagged out from under you!
If it was, I'm sure he'll have another creation for you that'll make us all smile & say, "Whoah..."


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2013)

that was an fdd piece? i havnt followed fdd since 2008 i almost forgot about that guru and his monster plants....hope im talking about the same dude.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

The one & the same.
Does really purty work.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor guy goes away Tuesday. Spare a thought for his family.

On a brighter note, I went shopping today. Got myself:

Ancient Forrest
Living Alaska Humisoil (which I just figured out is basically the same thing as ancient forrest)
Buckaroo Worm Castings (funny brand name)
1 gallon Black Strap Molasses

Then on the way to the car some dude stops his car to ask me if I smoked weed... and if I had any... and if I knew anything about growing... and if I wanted to come chill and smoke at his place and tell him some tips on his plants.

Why the fuck not I thought. We had a good time smoking and playing black ops II. His plants looked ok. Had to LOL at the setup though. Well actually at the whole entire experience, but yeah, the grow op wan't exactly prime. Plants looked good considering. I guess love goes a long way cuz he seemed to like them a lot. Weirdest part was the white pebbles on top of the soil. He said he just thought they might help. And no they weren't mixed in... just a few pebbles sprinkled around.

There was a rather fat man sleeping on the couch the entire time... he woke up breifly to say a confused hello... and once to say 'no' in response to the question "aren't you going to work today". This was around 2pm. There was more fun, but I guess that's enough here.

I also gave a dude and his dog up my mountain. Turned out he was the same guy and dog from Thanksgiving when I found little 'molly' on the street and gave it back to drunky. He was drunk then and again today. He had a messed up hand because he broke up a fight between his dog and a raccoon and the raccoon bit him. Then he got frost bite. Had to come back up the hill to get his antibiotics. It's just amazing how some people live. And it's usually a lot of fun talking to those people. (for about 10 minutes)


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> ive learned it likes a little bit of a cool room (74)and it really helps tighten up the buds which always seem to be rock hard. it is going to stink alot. enjoy!


Sounds awesome and my room is at 74 exactly lol. I'm excited now



DoobieBrother said:


> I'm not sure.
> The only markings on it are an "fdd" etched on the bottom of the bowl.
> I hope it wasn't snagged out from under you!
> If it was, I'm sure he'll have another creation for you that'll make us all smile & say, "Whoah..."


Haha it's cool bro I just went and looked and I'm pretty sure it's the one I was after but no worries there are more that I like 



cannabiscult said:


> that was an fdd piece? i havnt followed fdd since 2008 i almost forgot about that guru and his monster plants....hope im talking about the same dude.


That would be him. 



DoobieBrother said:


> The one & the same.
> Does really purty work.


Yes he does and now I gotta decide on a new piece since you stole mine lol. 



jigfresh said:


> Poor guy goes away Tuesday. Spare a thought for his family.
> 
> On a brighter note, I went shopping today. Got myself:
> 
> ...



I've used ancient forrest, and buckaroo worm castings and black strap good stuff. 

I've bought a piece from NGG and gonna get one from fade to help his family out while he's on vacation. It's no fun being locked up, been there done that.

LOL I wish I could just go check out other peoples grows. Seems like the fat guy was what we like to call a moocher after hearing his response on going to work. Hey let me sleep on your couch man and smoke your weed and I promise I'll work and help with half the bills lol. Crazy life some people live. 

Broke up a fight between his dog and a raccoon? I bet that fight was epic, would of been even better stoned lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Poor guy goes away Tuesday. Spare a thought for his family.


Thinking of that as I smoke my bowl.
Hoping his time goes as easy as possible, and that he gets out to be with family & friends as quick as possible.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 18, 2013)

hate to butt in, just stoping by  

View attachment 2486007


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Went ahead and replace the hood in the left cab with a cooltube, and hung it vertically. Should be interesting when the plants get taller  The cooltube is fully adjustable too. I'll put my lanky plants in there.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hate to butt in, just stoping by
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486007


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Went ahead and replace the hood in the left cab with a cooltube, and hung it vertically. Should be interesting when the plants get taller  The cooltube is fully adjustable too. I'll put my lanky plants in there.


Looks good brother. Is that a nex gen ballast? I thought about getting the 400/600 one.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes it is,, I would get something else though. Iv had to return two in the past, the lady at the grow shop ended up giving me a galaxy for one of them,,, I love the galaxy ballast got two 1~ks too but we wont talk about those


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes it is,, I would get something else though. Iv had to return two in the past, the lady at the grow shop ended up giving me a galaxy for one of them,,, I love the galaxy ballast got two 1~ks too but we wont talk about those


Glad to hear that. Save me some time and head aches lol. Funny you say that cuz I was looking at a galaxy lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

I forgot to mention two things earlier. First... Worm, that is a bad ass beast. What you will do with it I can only imagine, but it looks like shit load of fun. Do you need a special drivers license for one of those things? I didn't even know 6x6 existed. Super cool bro. Wayyyyy cool.

Second. I learned from my new friend today that co-ops let people volunteer to do random stuff. I guess this dude trims sometimes at the local co-op. People just come in with a moving box full of freshly cut plants (i'm guessing they are ripped off and the peeps want to convert it to cash ASAP). Then volunteers will trim it for cash and product. He said he trimmed for 2 hours last week and got $20 and an 8th of top shelf.

Nice buds Matt.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 18, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hate to butt in, just stoping by
> 
> View attachment 2486007


Me too, me too!!  wish i could share w/ ya'll you guys deserve it! its cold as fuck here in MI now, im glad i stashed a bit away tho!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

I really need to get me one of those volcanos. Nice buds. Diggin the colors.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 18, 2013)

hmmm... u can only go so high in res w/ the pics? and how the f are u guys inserting them striaght up? ive been on here what 3 or 4 years and never understood proper pic loading i suppose.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I forgot to mention two things earlier. First... Worm, that is a bad ass beast. What you will do with it I can only imagine, but it looks like shit load of fun. Do you need a special drivers license for one of those things? I didn't even know 6x6 existed. Super cool bro. Wayyyyy cool.
> 
> Second. I learned from my new friend today that co-ops let people volunteer to do random stuff. I guess this dude trims sometimes at the local co-op. People just come in with a moving box full of freshly cut plants (i'm guessing they are ripped off and the peeps want to convert it to cash ASAP). Then volunteers will trim it for cash and product. He said he trimmed for 2 hours last week and got $20 and an 8th of top shelf.
> 
> Nice buds Matt.


Well every 2 weeks I get about 4 ounces of top shelf lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

Go to your post above... and click edit post. Double click on each picture and it will give you options. YOu can select the size and name it. Even if you just select 'thumbnail' it will put them small without that black box around it.

Try it out.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I really need to get me one of those volcanos. Nice buds. Diggin the colors.


I just went and bought me a new portable vape. Love this little thing. Great for the road.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


That is bad ass!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, to be this young again...

[video=youtube_share;L7UXL_lJ0BA]http://youtu.be/L7UXL_lJ0BA[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, to be this young again...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;L7UXL_lJ0BA]http://youtu.be/L7UXL_lJ0BA[/video]


LOL I wish that show was still on! Weed Wars! 

Watched the first like 4 episodes and then nothing since 

It's not a meth pipe gramps lol. Light the weed not the glass


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Worm getting ready for the zombies I see.
> Dude lets take that thing for a ride.... you can pay for diesel lol No seriously though thats bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


Its so freakin retarded!!! I got it basically for free. Trading auto mech labor(4-6weeks) at a used car dealer. Fixing Jalopies. And yes it has all the goodies*water/air at every wheel/automatic/air ride seat. Fully prepped for desert storm but for some reason it never went overseas. Road Rage level 999. Honk Honk!!!!



ghb said:


> epic worm, i don't know if you have a use for it but i bet that truck could cope with any task you threw at it!
> 
> i love america


Just bought some land, taking my first load of crap up on sunday. I have to sneak it to my property because it's not registered (dealer plate  )and I don't have a class B, 140 miles one way. Should be fun.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Its so freakin retarded!!! I got it basically for free. Trading auto mech labor(4-6weeks) at a used car dealer. Fixing Jalopies. And yes it has all the goodies*water/air at every wheel/automatic/air ride seat. Fully prepped for desert storm but for some reason it never went overseas. Road Rage level 999. Honk Honk!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought some land, taking my first load of crap up on sunday. I have to sneak it to my property because it's not registered (dealer plate  )and I don't have a class B, 140 miles one way. Should be fun.


Don't get caught. Don't wanna lose your license like the nova lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Its so freakin retarded!!! I got it basically for free. Trading auto mech labor(4-6weeks) at a used car dealer. Fixing Jalopies. And yes it has all the goodies*water/air at every wheel/automatic/air ride seat. Fully prepped for desert storm but for some reason it never went overseas. Road Rage level 999. Honk Honk!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought some land, taking my first load of crap up on sunday. I have to sneak it to my property because it's not registered (dealer plate  )and I don't have a class B, 140 miles one way. Should be fun.


Spent some time in the backs of those beasts.

Remember to keep it under 40mph (unless equipped with the anti-lock braking system):

"_The safety of the M939 series of trucks has been criticized, especially braking performance and stability when loaded. In 1999 the US Army began refitting anti-lock brake systems to the M939 trucks. Until the trucks were modified, they were limited to a 40 mph (65 km/h) top speed by an Army-wide safety order.__
Prior to that improvement, 26% of all Army vehicle accidents and 53% of all Army vehicle accident fatalities were in M939 series trucks. From 1987 to 1998 the series made up 9% of the total US Army vehicle inventory, but accounted for 34% of all fatal accidents.
__The problem seemed to be that the torque converter would "lock up" in 2nd gear, and would not unlock easily. When the driver attempted to brake hard, often in a sudden or 'panic' stop, and accidentally locked the brakes (no wheel movement, tires skidding), this would kill the engine; this also killed the power steering, and the driver would suddenly be unable to steer. Too often, the truck would veer sideways and either hit something or roll over._"


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope you have stock in an oil company. With your gas mileage it's your only way to get some of your money back.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Sick Worm... congrats on the new land, and new dope ass ride. Do what Whodat said tho... get that shit secure. I bet you know what you're doing tho


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, to be this young again...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;L7UXL_lJ0BA]http://youtu.be/L7UXL_lJ0BA[/video]


Camera man should have at least helped grandpa for gods sake lol Hes got it figured out though  Thats awesome.

I have a sweet picture of granny with one of my plants


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

And, if you haven't already, go here to get some vital info you'll need about the M939:

*http://www.jatonkam35s.com/jatonkaM939seriesTMdownloadpage.htm*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Spent some time in the backs of those beasts.
> 
> Remember to keep it under 40mph (unless equipped with the anti-lock braking system):
> 
> ...


 It has the air brake upgrade. I have to take backroads half of the way to avoid the scales. Probably wont go very fast. I am going to get my class B soon. 

I plan on trying to make money hauling giant shit and pulling dumb ass's out of the mud. He has a flatbed trailer I may pickup also. And it came with a bunch of fuel too, hopefully wont be too bad.

edit: I just had to complete a test to prove i was a person and not a computer to post this. WTF!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Camera man should have at least helped grandpa for gods sake lol Hes got it figured out though  Thats awesome.
> 
> I have a sweet picture of granny with one of my plants


Your granny knows you grow?? Siiiiiiick.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Have any of you guys used hemp wick?

Oh and I just went and looked at vintage and her leaves are up above the screen!  And the cheese grew almost 2" with her ph correction, oh good days


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Your granny knows you grow?? Siiiiiiick.


My entire family knows I "used to" grow  I said "hey Im moving to colorado to grow cannabis,,, see ya later!" lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, I got a bunch of that stuff for free. Is ok.. better than butane. I still prefer vape...

cept right now. XJ Cookies bowl with grinder hash on top puff pufff pufffffff paaaaaaassssssss 

edit: My family, too... "used to" lol... fook me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

Gotta love the Army...

*WARNING
EXHAUST GASES CAN KILL*​1. *DO NOT* operate vehicle engine in enclosed area.
2. *DO NOT* idle vehicle engine with windows closed.
3. *DO NOT* drive vehicle with inspection plates or cover plates removed.
4. *BE ALERT* at all times for odors.
5. *BE ALERT* for exhaust poisoning symptoms. They are:
Headache
Dizziness
Sleepiness
Loss of muscular control
6. *IF YOU SEE* another person with exhaust poisoning symptoms:
Remove person from area
Expose to open air
Keep person warm
Do not permit person to move
Administer artificial respiration or CPR, if necessary*
*_ For artificial respiration, refer to FM 21-11_.
7. *BE AWARE*: The field protective mask for Nuclear, Biological, or Chemical (NBC) protection will not
protect you from carbon monoxide poisoning.
*THE BEST DEFENSE AGAINST EXHAUST POISONING IS ADEQUATE VENTILATION.

(written by Capt. O. B. Vious, as ordered by Maj. M. Oron)*​


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Gotta love the Army...
> 
> *WARNING
> EXHAUST GASES CAN KILL*​1. *DO NOT* operate vehicle engine in enclosed area.
> ...



So Im not supposed to attach my gas mask to the muffler? fuck this shit is confusing!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

The gas mask goes on the bong


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok so a gas mask bong attached to the fuel pump then turn it on and smoke a bowl? is that it?

Edit: and worm, on cold days your going to want to heat the fuel with a torch before you start it,,, I think.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> My entire family knows I "used to" grow  I said "hey Im moving to colorado to grow cannabis,,, see ya later!" lol


Pretty much all my family lives in Colorado!!



DoobieBrother said:


> Gotta love the Army...
> 
> *WARNING
> EXHAUST GASES CAN KILL*​1. *DO NOT* operate vehicle engine in enclosed area.
> ...


Doh!!! I get those symptoms when I smoke bubble hash. Call 911!!!!



whodatnation said:


> Ok so a gas mask bong attached to the fuel pump then turn it on and smoke a bowl? is that it?
> 
> Edit: and worm, on cold days your going to want to heat the fuel with a torch before you start it,,, I think.


Your making it more confusing for my stoned ass!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes. You finally have it. Take a picture for us when you do it, k?

I got some desktop speakers with a little sub yesterday, and it's great... perfectly balanced music when at the computer. I Am I Be is rocking... This is the best De La Sol imo...

edit: There is theory that CO has the dankest weed because of the dryness... always a good cure. I tend to agree based on my experience there, too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Yes. You finally have it. Take a picture for us when you do it, k?
> 
> I got some desktop speakers with a little sub yesterday, and it's great... perfectly balanced music when at the computer. I Am I Be is rocking... This is the best De La Sol imo...
> 
> edit: There is theory that CO has the dankest weed because of the dryness... always a good cure. I tend to agree based on my experience there, too.



They got dank weed because of genetics, most everything is grown indoor there because of the short growing season. But whats grown outdoors is really nice. 
What helps OD is the dryness, but also the more intense UVB hitting them being a mile above sea level, both reportedly increasing trich production to protect the plant.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not sure I ever smoked outdoor when I lived there. Everything was indoor... and legit.

edit: Seriously. It would put the clubs here to shame...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I'm not sure I ever smoked outdoor when I lived there. Everything was indoor... and legit.
> 
> edit: Seriously. It would put the clubs here to shame...


Hell ya, half my family grows there in the mountains and there shit is legit and is some dank shit. 

Colorado growers know what their doing


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Only problem is the spidermites are terrible up there. They hit me hard a few times.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Funny you say that... the drummer in my band had a battle with them at one point. Weed turned out dank though.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Only problem is the spidermites are terrible up there. They hit me hard a few times.


Ya that's what my cousins and shit tell me. 



Bobotrank said:


> Funny you say that... the drummer in my band had a battle with them at one point. Weed turned out dank though.


Ya it really depends on when and how bad you get them. I've found that if it catch it early enough or it's late enough and I get it it can still turn out good. So many variables with this hobby.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Funny you say that... the drummer in my band had a battle with them at one point. Weed turned out dank though.


Fuckers.

All the flakes you see are from applying predatory mites  but getting the flakes out of the sticky bud was sooooo lame, I learned not to do that again. This big plant was too far gone but they saved the rest of the crop. They worked twice for me and at the first sign of any kind of mite action Im ordering predators ASAP I love those guys.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Those pics just gave me the chills... none yet for me this round, knock on wood.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh whodat I don't like that photo cuz it being attacked, I like it cuz it's from whodat lol. If there was a dislike button I'd hit that


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Any Co growers wanna meet up somewhere and share secrets?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh whodat I don't like that photo cuz it being attacked, I like it cuz it's from whodat lol. If there was a dislike button I'd hit that


lol thanks. They need "lol", "like" and "dislike" buttons... maybe a few more. One good thing about that post, lets me preach about using nice chemical free measures via spidermite predators


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, you did the predatory mites huh? That's cool... there's a place in my area that does an order once a week, and I almost thought about it at one point awhile back.

I'm baked, and I think I need to go put in some snuggle time with mom and sleeping baby. You guys have a good night. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

G~night bobo  one  for the road eh! 

[video=youtube;-xvmlNJH4fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xvmlNJH4fU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2013)

For those of us who are in a snuggle-free zone:

[video=youtube_share;HQ7gAHcnX0Y]http://youtu.be/HQ7gAHcnX0Y[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol thanks. They need "lol", "like" and "dislike" buttons... maybe a few more. One good thing about that post, lets me preach about using nice chemical free measures via spidermite predators


No problem brotha. I wish they had dislike buttons to lol. 

Is it spring yet? I'm ready to get this outdoor shit rolling.


----------



## BeeKind420 (Jan 18, 2013)

How much is to much compost tea man we veg of Course for a month I trasnplanted from dixie cup to 3 gallon wides ( month an 1 week in all) I mist plants early stage with compost tea...liquid kelp molasses in water when translpant I drench (compost tea) once more also another drench( compost tea) in 3 week in 3 gallons, my soil is prepared supersoil half an half no perlite just plain soil with small nutes when put in dixies than the 1/2 super (my super soil is pre mixed...adding perlite among other areators befor transplant) half middy soil for buffer switching to flower put into 24 darkness for a day than switch12/12 (I use a phosoporus tea wash week prior to switch) Still using mhs through stretch keeping a stouter plant (take cuttings 1-2 weeks into flower all from bottom create airflow for canopy) still feeding kelp plus molasses in my aerated water ..45 weeks into flower make a bacteria phosphorous- 1/4-1/2 amount nitrogen to ph tea than just let it go feeding just water for the last 8-12 days feelin it out switch to 24 darkness when ripe to let resin sap than..... happy pickin


----------



## BeeKind420 (Jan 18, 2013)

i need some debate something bring on the dank head talk


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, I use hemp wick most of the time. Just got 200m from Humbolt Wick. I had Beelasso before that. Personally I am finding this humbolt wick to be a bit over waxed (perhaps it's because I went with the big flam option). I have pebble dash on a lot of my trousers from when I flick the wick out and it splashes bloody beeswax on you. Wife was like, you got a piss stain on your trousers...I was like, NOOOO, it's bloody beeswax! lol.


giggles26 said:


> Have any of you guys used hemp wick?
> 
> Oh and I just went and looked at vintage and her leaves are up above the screen!  And the cheese grew almost 2" with her ph correction, oh good days





whodatnation said:


> My entire family knows I "used to" grow  I said "hey Im moving to colorado to grow cannabis,,, see ya later!" lol


Likewise, I was chatting to my Uncle when I was back in Scotland and he told me he was out at a pub (which he normally is, lol) speaking to one of his mates (who works for the Government - lets just leave it at that). And for some reason the talk of weed came up and he said all innocently, "oh, my nephew grows weed", by which his friend instantly became very curious so he shut up. I was like "WTF Jimmy! ffs keep it on the down low eh!" Nothing like telling bloody MI6 what I am up too!

Well I had a very unhappy wife on my hands yesterday. Let me just say British Airways suck the big fat one. Text arrives 3 hours before her flight. You flight has been cancelled. So no way to get to her connecting flight in time. I phoned BA and they said, sorry, earliest we can get her on a flight is Sunday!!! I said, she's at her Grans funeral on Sunday so the whole reason for her going is basically fukked up. "Sorry, it's the weather, can't do anything!" he replies. What a bunch of unhelpfull fuckkin turds. So I got in touch with the agent she booked through, oh my god I nearly fell off my chair. A helpfull Dutch customer Service person. This dude went off and sorted her flights direct from the Dam to SA so no need to go to the UK, and shaved nearly 12 hours of her travel time as well. She left happily this morning and will be there to spread her Grannies ashes at the beach.

Me, I am off to get frikkin baked!

Peace, DST


----------



## hierophantasian (Jan 18, 2013)

theres a button next to your "link option when you're typing a repy. kinda looks like a window or canvas between the globe icon with a red "x" on it and the icon that looks like a small portion of a film reel that's for adding video. you should be able to add any resolution photo that you want. mine are in 1080p i guess since im using a galazy sII for my updates. i love this grow. did some vertical shit myself this last summer. my advice: rotate those pots 180 degrees every day. otherwise your yield by the light will be good while the outside buds lack the same weight and appeal.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

That's why when growing vertical you need to tie your plants back to the walls, or even better through a screen. This will eliminate all the turning you need to do and provide better light distribution across the plant.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

so if i wana take my plants out the room for a quick re-arrange while lights out will that be ok, i will only be carryin them into the dark bathroom where there will just be enough light for me to see where im going should this be fine?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2013)

I've done it many times with no problems.
You should be fine.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

il get a quick pick when the 4 are out together in the dark room will that be ok with the flash on camera aswell?


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

yes and yes bud.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

couple quick pics lads been on 12/12 since xmas day


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking veddy noice!
Veddy noice, indeed!
I hope I get back to having a full grow space like that again.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

they only in my 3x3ft cuboard my 1.2 tent empty at minute, will be running both next time but i will veg all in the 3x3 then take 6 to tent and 4 in there again


----------



## ghb (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Poor guy goes away Tuesday. Spare a thought for his family.
> 
> On a brighter note, I went shopping today. Got myself:
> 
> ...



lol jig, you really just talk to random people who ask do you grow weed in the street? only in california!.

vid pretty much says it all, this is what i aspire to.


[video=youtube;65vTMIMWaL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65vTMIMWaL8[/video]



budolskie said:


> couple quick pics lads been on 12/12 since xmas day


looking nice bud, i read that you would be happy with 6 oz but i reckon it will be closer to 10 if you let them fully ripen, they still got a lot of swelling to do there mate.



on a negative note i have just lost my veg garden where i keep my mothers.
in that video of the snow i posted in dons thread you can see the converted garage where i keep my veg tent (4x4 with 1x 600w). i rent the room to a guy who works for me and we are in the process of decorating the place, so on thursday night he left the window open to ventilate the paint smell out of there and somebody climbed in and had a mooch about while he was in bed!. he had also been in the shed where i have my equipment stored but didn't take anything.

he opened the tent and the light must have woke my mate up, the kid runs out and jumps out the window and no doubt he will be back in a few weeks time to harvest what he probably thinks are flowering plants. i was actually planning on putting a 2400w flowering tent in there but there is no chance now.

going to see a new place today where i can put my 2400w garden and i will have to bin off my mothers and restart with small cuttings in my friends cfl tent.

i have not been leaving my dog out in this cold weather but that will have to change, god help anybody who jumps over my wall.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2013)

budolskie said:


> they only in my 3x3ft cuboard my 1.2 tent empty at minute, will be running both next time but i will veg all in the 3x3 then take 6 to tent and 4 in there again


That's even better!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2013)

That's some fucked up shit, G!
Fuckin' thieves...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

G I would love 10 haha it will be like Xmas again, still plan on leaving them till at least 20th feb


----------



## ghb (Jan 19, 2013)

you'll easily get ten mate, they will be solid all over and if the stems are anything to go by the buds will be fatties. what strain is it again? 20th feb is a looong way away.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

Big bud I flipped Xmas day I read flowering time 56-days


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 19, 2013)

It's nice to see new people coming to try this plant out for the first time, its funny how you can really sort through the shit here by people's actions as opposed to there posts or opinions, Ive seen more work and diligence outa this one newb asking me questions than the last 5 people who have pm me asking for basic questions that are truly basic as it gets. Not only does this cat grasp these recipe's he applies them and shows his results. Oh and he actually shows REAL appreciation for folks helping him. Its funny how the trolls here ask for help and when they dont get or hear what they wanted to hear your an asshole. lmao, or the one's who need things s-p-e-l-l-e-d out for them. Scroglodyte before he left warned me about this, now i see what he meant.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 19, 2013)

Thought I'd try the Acapulco Gold, she's 45 days in.



and a bit further down



She's got a ways to go yet. If she is any where near what I remember from back in the day I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

How long you think she'll take/ will you let her go? I guess those might be two different answers. Hopefully it's as good as your memory.

So funny about the guy on the couch ghb. That was my first thought... it was like a time warp, when we walked in the spot it was like I knew the guy from somewhere. It was from half baked lol. I half expected 'scarface' to walk around the corner and say "Yo let's smoke B"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 19, 2013)

Dobby said:


> Thought I'd try the Acapulco Gold, she's 45 days in.
> 
> View attachment 2486547
> 
> ...


shit dobby i aint seen real gold since it was in my dad's dresser drawer and i wont say the year but it was many moons ago! Sexy lady there.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> How long you think she'll take/ will you let her go? I guess those might be two different answers. Hopefully it's as good as your memory.


I went into the grow thinking 70 days flower, not really sure when it will finish. I have time, she's not alone she's got cousins to keep her company, I'll see about pictures of them in a bit.

Ah yes, the memory. Well at the time gold was an outrageous $50 an ounce, but I got some. Did a couple of bong rips and went to a computer class. Good lord, I broke out in a sweat and the room started spinning. Intense buzz. LOL, never forgot that. Good times. HAHAHA.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dobby said:


> .
> 
> Ah yes, the memory. Well at the time gold was an outrageous $50 an ounce, but I got some.


You mean $50.00 a Lid


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

22 days in the mail and i recieved my 5 timewreck and 2 freebies. woot


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thought I would commemorate my 999th post here on riu with my friends in the 600. Thanks for putting up with me for all these years (almost 3)




999
[video=youtube;gE7FK33e0pY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE7FK33e0pY[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

once i get all my soil and other endless shit it seems i need for the garden im going to buy a digi camera and document these timewrecks. im so excited about this strain.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I forgot to mention two things earlier. First... Worm, that is a bad ass beast. What you will do with it I can only imagine, but it looks like shit load of fun. Do you need a special drivers license for one of those things? I didn't even know 6x6 existed. Super cool bro. Wayyyyy cool.
> 
> Second. I learned from my new friend today that co-ops let people volunteer to do random stuff. I guess this dude trims sometimes at the local co-op. People just come in with a moving box full of freshly cut plants (i'm guessing they are ripped off and the peeps want to convert it to cash ASAP). Then volunteers will trim it for cash and product. He said he trimmed for 2 hours last week and got $20 and an 8th of top shelf.
> 
> Nice buds Matt.


i was told that typically most of these places are in such a rush because technically they are illegal until they get down to a certain point of weight. at least thats what i was told here in MI. I was going to "volunteer" once and next thing i knew the bud was already sold. my friend tried explaining it better but hes a little loopy 


thx for helping me with the pics too jig.  see why i say U guys deserve it?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Yes. You finally have it. Take a picture for us when you do it, k?
> 
> I got some desktop speakers with a little sub yesterday, and it's great... perfectly balanced music when at the computer. I Am I Be is rocking... This is the best De La Sol imo...
> 
> edit: There is theory that CO has the dankest weed because of the dryness... always a good cure. I tend to agree based on my experience there, too.


i feel dryness has a lot to do with quality. just recently ive noticed that i must cure my buds a LOT better than most people around here. i think the key is doing it in a very dry area. im one of those folks who doesnt like jarring my sh!t while the stems are still flimsy. 
if i do any curing in the summer months i always section off an area and put a small space heater in the area, not directly on the buds. u still want the moisture to leave slowly, i just dont agree with having much moisture when u goto jar it. stuff jarred kinda wet never cures out as good imo... just like stuff thats over-dry, and/or dried too fast.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I just went and bought me a new portable vape. Love this little thing. Great for the road.


nice! im an extreme vapor addict. hope u enjoy it giggles


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

Blue bong full right up with crystal and lie in bed watch American history x. One of my favourites


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

budolskie said:


> couple quick pics lads been on 12/12 since xmas day


Looking good bud!



ghb said:


> lol jig, you really just talk to random people who ask do you grow weed in the street? only in california!.
> 
> vid pretty much says it all, this is what i aspire to.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog! I wouldn't wanna meet him in a dark corner though lol, but none the less a very beautiful dog!



VTMi'kmaq said:


> It's nice to see new people coming to try this plant out for the first time, its funny how you can really sort through the shit here by people's actions as opposed to there posts or opinions, Ive seen more work and diligence outa this one newb asking me questions than the last 5 people who have pm me asking for basic questions that are truly basic as it gets. Not only does this cat grasp these recipe's he applies them and shows his results. Oh and he actually shows REAL appreciation for folks helping him. Its funny how the trolls here ask for help and when they dont get or hear what they wanted to hear your an asshole. lmao, or the one's who need things s-p-e-l-l-e-d out for them. Scroglodyte before he left warned me about this, now i see what he meant.


Sure hope your not talking about me lol



jigfresh said:


> How long you think she'll take/ will you let her go? I guess those might be two different answers. Hopefully it's as good as your memory.
> 
> So funny about the guy on the couch ghb. That was my first thought... it was like a time warp, when we walked in the spot it was like I knew the guy from somewhere. It was from half baked lol. I half expected 'scarface' to walk around the corner and say "Yo let's smoke B"


That would be fucking awesome! I would love to smoke with that guy 



cannabiscult said:


> 22 days in the mail and i recieved my 5 timewreck and 2 freebies. woot


I wish my damn beans would hurry up. 



cannabiscult said:


> once i get all my soil and other endless shit it seems i need for the garden im going to buy a digi camera and document these timewrecks. im so excited about this strain.


Your going to love those timewrecks bro! I'll see if I can find my pics of my grow of 2 of them and post them up. 



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> nice! im an extreme vapor addict. hope u enjoy it giggles


I'm loving it already! I got a skunk coming down real soon and I'm thinking of making some hash or oil. Wanna try some BHO but haven't found a really good tutorial yet on it.



budolskie said:


> Blue bong full right up with crystal and lie in bed watch American history x. One of my favourites


I love that movie!!! I just watched it with my girl the other night actually


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2013)

One my favs like along with blow and training day


----------



## marcy (Jan 19, 2013)

Under 600 hps 3 blue cheese scrog week 5 tomo! Love my 600!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks man id love to see any pics of these things. I think im going to psuedo mainline these, most of the pics i see are single cola dom plants, and thats just not my style. i thik nugbuckets is the only cat ive seen top his till they are 30 plus tops. seems to really be a good tech for getting production out of this srain.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> thanks man id love to see any pics of these things. I think im going to psuedo mainline these, most of the pics i see are single cola dom plants, and thats just not my style. i thik nugbuckets is the only cat ive seen top his till they are 30 plus tops. seems to really be a good tech for getting production out of this srain.


Ya they are single cola dom for sure. They react really well to topping and training. Good hardy plant. I'll have to look for the pics. I'm not sure if I still go them, had a hdd crash awhile back and lost some stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

BeeKind420 said:


> How much is to much compost tea man we veg of Course for a month I trasnplanted from dixie cup to 3 gallon wides ( month an 1 week in all) I mist plants early stage with compost tea...liquid kelp molasses in water when translpant I drench (compost tea) once more also another drench( compost tea) in 3 week in 3 gallons, my soil is prepared supersoil half an half no perlite just plain soil with small nutes when put in dixies than the 1/2 super (my super soil is pre mixed...adding perlite among other areators befor transplant) half middy soil for buffer switching to flower put into 24 darkness for a day than switch12/12 (I use a phosoporus tea wash week prior to switch) Still using mhs through stretch keeping a stouter plant (take cuttings 1-2 weeks into flower all from bottom create airflow for canopy) still feeding kelp plus molasses in my aerated water ..45 weeks into flower make a bacteria phosphorous- 1/4-1/2 amount nitrogen to ph tea than just let it go feeding just water for the last 8-12 days feelin it out switch to 24 darkness when ripe to let resin sap than..... happy pickin


Really sounds like you got it covered. Too much of anything can be bad, and really tea is mostly just inoculating the soil with microbes and some nutrients leached from the guano ect. 
As for tea ph, Iv never even bothered to check it until the other day. Guano kelp tea came out to 8.3ish, Im not changing a thing yet, Iv always given it to them like this. 



DST said:


> Likewise, I was chatting to my Uncle when I was back in Scotland and he told me he was out at a pub (which he normally is, lol) speaking to one of his mates (who works for the Government - lets just leave it at that). And for some reason the talk of weed came up and he said all innocently, "oh, my nephew grows weed", by which his friend instantly became very curious so he shut up. I was like "WTF Jimmy! ffs keep it on the down low eh!" Nothing like telling bloody MI6 what I am up too!
> 
> Well I had a very unhappy wife on my hands yesterday. Let me just say British Airways suck the big fat one. Text arrives 3 hours before her flight. You flight has been cancelled. So no way to get to her connecting flight in time. I phoned BA and they said, sorry, earliest we can get her on a flight is Sunday!!! I said, she's at her Grans funeral on Sunday so the whole reason for her going is basically fukked up. "Sorry, it's the weather, can't do anything!" he replies. What a bunch of unhelpfull fuckkin turds. So I got in touch with the agent she booked through, oh my god I nearly fell off my chair. A helpfull Dutch customer Service person. This dude went off and sorted her flights direct from the Dam to SA so no need to go to the UK, and shaved nearly 12 hours of her travel time as well. She left happily this morning and will be there to spread her Grannies ashes at the beach.
> 
> ...



Great news on getting the flight figured out. Some fooking people eh!!! 
MI6, helicopters and all. I expect a big shootout. 



DST said:


> That's why when growing vertical you need to tie your plants back to the walls, or even better through a screen. This will eliminate all the turning you need to do and provide better light distribution across the plant.


I think I plan on doing something you did in the past, those individual scrogs for each plant,,,, in my vert cab.



giggles26 said:


> Looking good bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a multiquote lol



marcy said:


> Under 600 hps 3 blue cheese scrog week 5 tomo! Love my 600!!


Lord have marcy thats nice 

Howdy 6 ~ later 6


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi and by whodat. Have a good day. I'm getting ready to go outside as it's beautiful here today and I need to do some work on my outdoor plot


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

Heres something I don't see every day. Trichomes on my fan leaves!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

What the hell you doing over there. That looks awesome. How far along are those plants?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Heres something I don't see every day. Trichomes on my fan leaves!


Yummy!!! I bet that is going to be some dank shit. Make some has off it


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What the hell you doing over there. That looks awesome. How far along are those plants?


I don't have a clue how old they are! Or how long in flower for that matter  I keep telling myself I need to start keeping records again. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

Ever grown chernobyl? those things will have trichs on the stalk leaves everywhere shits crazy!!!!! looks nice supchaka!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

I just started chernobyl. I guess I have good things to look forward to.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

theres gonna be a fucking crazy cheese burger liquor party at my house tonight. sound track:

[video=youtube_share;zUID-39p0oM]http://youtu.be/zUID-39p0oM[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

Any of you guys make BHO?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

I've made it a few times. No expert or anything. Actually got a couple cans I need to do something with.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I'm just trying to find a good tutorial on it. I always make hash and iso and edibles so this will be first time doing it so trying to not fuck it up lol.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

Emily has probably made more bho in the last few months than anyone on the planet. And that's fosho!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

I used this thread for most of my info.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

sorry bud im an all water iso guy. yea jig chernobyl is a no brainer. thats why im so stoked on this timewreck. chernobyl on roids.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

my avatar is chernobyl. notice the fan leaves lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

YO GIGGLES... BHO gives me a headache everytime. no fail. even the finest of BHO supposedly. i think DST also said this once, deja vu or somethin.

EDIT: to each his own i suppose tho, otherwise no one would smoke it ever i geuss. it seriously hurts my damn head everytime. the more i try, the more it seems to hurt each time too. weird. other hashes never let me down, i had some full melt bubble that was great a few weeks ago. super smooth. i was impressed.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> Ever grown chernobyl? those things will have trichs on the stalk leaves everywhere shits crazy!!!!! looks nice supchaka!!


Ive been wanting to get into some nice sleestack hybrids for that very "resin". <--funny stuff. 

no but really, i seem to love high hash ratio strains/phenos. rarely do they let me down when they are filthy with the good, greasy, gravy, yum yum. 

man im drooling... i need get some bubble hash bags. im bad for vape'n up all my sugar leaves, so i never need to make hash. saves my ass when trying to get by on just a little.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

^^^ same thing. Iv smoked nice BHO in colorado. It may just depend on the person. I think "why mix a perfectly clean product with chemicals and then smoke it" I love me dry sifted hash... Gets me as high as I need to be lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ^^^ same thing. Iv smoked nice BHO in colorado. It may just depend on the person. I think "why mix a perfectly clean product with chemicals and then smoke it" I love me dry sifted hash... Gets me as high as I need to be lol


i do pinches of kief all the time... scissor hash is bomb too!

i meant like i pinch the kief between my fingers and make a tiny little cake of it. im over using it powdered unless in a joint, which gets it rolled up in there.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

not to mention i had to figure out a way to effectively use kief in the volcano w/o fucking it all up.

back in 2006 when i first paid all the damn money for the thing... i did something u guys would probably laugh at.

I had a kief press thingy kinda like an off-brand little pollenator thing. well i made a big fat chunk with that son of a bitch. loaded it up into the vaporizer bowl thinking hell yeah! turn it on and BAM!! the fucking chunk of goodness flies up and out of the bowl and lands on a dirty floor. i was so pissed off!!! learned quick, but hard!


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2013)

hell yea.......................


the nug is (fire alien kush) & the bubble is bubble......


----------



## ghb (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I just started chernobyl. I guess I have good things to look forward to.


me too, will be a while before i flower any though.



cannabiscult said:


> Ever grown chernobyl? those things will have trichs on the stalk leaves everywhere shits crazy!!!!! looks nice supchaka!!



i've seen a few grow videos on the chernobyl, frostiest strain i think i have seen. i've got a space bomb also from tga and that is the frostiest thing i have grown by far, one of the phenos grows buds on the fan leaves and as a result i won't be wasting a bit of that plant




whodatnation said:


> ^^^ same thing. Iv smoked nice BHO in colorado. It may just depend on the person. I think "why mix a perfectly clean product with chemicals and then smoke it" I love me dry sifted hash... Gets me as high as I need to be lol


i couldn't agree more, good dry sift is my fav! nice and fragrant and not too hashy is how i like it.



genuity said:


> hell yea.......................
> View attachment 2487270View attachment 2487271
> 
> the nug is (fire alien kush) & the bubble is bubble......



looks like wax and fire.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

i love the space bomb too. we grow 13 tga strains here at my work and they are all insane. chernobyl has 2 distinct phenos but they are both just covered (i believe that is the bloodwreck aka black trainwreck aka arcata trainwreck (red pheno)x trinity.) always an outstanding yield and flavor, sweet lime with amonia musk on the exhale.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2013)

my buddy did sleestack skunk a few years back. that was an amazing plant!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i love the space bomb too. we grow 13 tga strains here at my work and they are all insane. chernobyl has 2 distinct phenos but they are both just covered (i believe that is the bloodwreck aka black trainwreck aka arcata trainwreck (red pheno)x trinity.) always an outstanding yield and flavor, sweet lime with amonia musk on the exhale.


Iv seen some bloodwreck in one of subs vids, freakin awesome!

Gary still hanging around... Hes on a blue Blue Pit today.


----------



## errb (Jan 19, 2013)

hey all, miss you guys like wild! my grow turned to shit. Mites killed most my early flowering ladies. chopped all the rest of them and now have some killah shmoke for basically the rest of the winter. I'm actually starting up another room at my friends place. Just curious if you guys have any recommendations for seeds to purchase? I know BB is the main breeder of choice and if so is there any deals going on as of now? 
good to see all of you are alive and well into 2013! 

much love 
E.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 19, 2013)

errb said:


> hey all, miss you guys like wild! my grow turned to shit. Mites killed most my early flowering ladies. chopped all the rest of them and now have some killah shmoke for basically the rest of the winter. I'm actually starting up another room at my friends place. Just curious if you guys have any recommendations for seeds to purchase? I know BB is the main breeder of choice and if so is there any deals going on as of now?
> good to see all of you are alive and well into 2013!
> 
> much love
> E.


o man!! argh! the mites!! im so sry... yeah BB rocks i just got a few strains from em. 

what u looking for in the strain? cheese is very good all the way around in my opinion. im glad dude hooked me up w/ some cheese suprise


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;K9q70zCJYBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9q70zCJYBc[/video] just got my cord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> sorry bud im an all water iso guy. yea jig chernobyl is a no brainer. thats why im so stoked on this timewreck. chernobyl on roids.


I tried iso last time and I fucked it up big time lol. Haven't found a good guide on how to do it properly. 



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> YO GIGGLES... BHO gives me a headache everytime. no fail. even the finest of BHO supposedly. i think DST also said this once, deja vu or somethin.
> 
> EDIT: to each his own i suppose tho, otherwise no one would smoke it ever i geuss. it seriously hurts my damn head everytime. the more i try, the more it seems to hurt each time too. weird. other hashes never let me down, i had some full melt bubble that was great a few weeks ago. super smooth. i was impressed.


I wanna make some bubble but I gotta get some new bags



whodatnation said:


> ^^^ same thing. Iv smoked nice BHO in colorado. It may just depend on the person. I think "why mix a perfectly clean product with chemicals and then smoke it" I love me dry sifted hash... Gets me as high as I need to be lol


Ya I guess we will see. I just got a new vape pen and I wanna get some concentrates made for it.



whodatnation said:


> Iv seen some bloodwreck in one of subs vids, freakin awesome!
> 
> Gary still hanging around... Hes on a blue Blue Pit today.


He's lsting your plants for ya


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well guys here is my new vape. Love this little thing. Came with a car charger and carrying case. Gonna be nice to take to my outdoor grow this summer. Just throw it in my pocket and go.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice, compact vape.

we make an oil using 190 proof everclear. DST has a video that was posted here about a month ago.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Nice, compact vape.
> 
> we make an oil using 190 proof everclear. DST has a video that was posted here about a month ago.
> 
> ...


Ok cool thanks, time to go searching through a bunch of pages haha. Better smoke a bowl first.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2013)

here it is
[video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]
I shake it with the lid on for 30 to 45 seconds and wring out the remains thru a filter bag.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> here it is
> [video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]
> I shake it with the lid on for 30 to 45 seconds and wring out the remains in a filter bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks brotha!!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 19, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Here's some updated pics from tonight 1st pic all the lovely ladies from above and the 2nd pic check out that even canopy had to so some bending.View attachment 2487580View attachment 2487581


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

As my good friend Mr West said, "when the cat's away, the mice get mash up!" I just thought I'd post a good night pic before I go to bed...yes, it's nearly 7am (sssshhh, don't tell Mrs D, she'll be waiting at the airprot for her next flight, hahaha).
Anyway, in light of the fact that I am such a skuzbucket, the first person who can guess what these statues represent, I promise I will get the fairy to send you something special






Good night 600, much love from me, the Dam, the Snow, the fluff in my...ok, lets leaves it at that.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

And there was some dudes looking at me, like, "WTF are you taking a picture for at 6am in the fukkin SMORGENS YOU FREAK!" ahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I know you are not all in bed, so come on!!!!!!!

need some clues?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2013)

DST said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I know you are not all in bed, so come on!!!!!!!
> ...


I haven't a clue......did you have a good nite?


cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2013)

night watch................................


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 19, 2013)

DST said:


> As my good friend Mr West said, "when the cat's away, the mice get mash up!" I just thought I'd post a good night pic before I go to bed...yes, it's nearly 7am (sssshhh, don't tell Mrs D, she'll be waiting at the airprot for her next flight, hahaha).
> Anyway, in light of the fact that I am such a skuzbucket, the first person who can guess what these statues represent, I promise I will get the fairy to send you something special
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Captain Morgan in the middle?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

It's Rembrandt shaking hands!, well not him.. He's in the back


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2013)

genuity said:


> night watch................................


What HE said. /\/\/\
But 15 minutes previously, by osmotic interference.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

hello mate, yes, I had a good night. It started with a phone call from my good lady from Cape Town at 22:30 (thank god she arrived) and then slowly went down hill from there, hahahahaha (in a good sort of way)


curious old fart said:


> I haven't a clue......did you have a good nite?
> 
> 
> cof





genuity said:


> night watch................................


Yupppers!!!!!



wormdrive66 said:


> Is that Captain Morgan in the middle?


Capt Morgan, wow, I spent an 8 hour bus journey with a drunk (says he)k who had consumed a bottle of Capt J, not fun I can tell ya.



supchaka said:


> It's Rembrandt shaking hands!, well not him.. He's in the back


in the back making shadey deal no doubt!!!!

And the prize goes to Gen. Gen, I'll get in touch with you when I am in a fitter state, lol. I use to live on a street by that very name. And those statues have been loaned to the Amsterdam council. They were here previously but where taken away as the council didn't want to pay the rent on them. They are situated in Rembrantplein. Fuk me that was hard to type, lmfao....


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

cheeeeeeet!!!!! lol


DoobieBrother said:


> What HE said. /\/\/\
> But 15 minutes previously, by osmotic interference.


oh piss of 30 seconds between posts, I want to post now!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2013)

The 22 Dwarves from the Jamaican Version of "Snow White"?

Doc, Sleepy, Grumpy, Dopey, Happy, Sneezy, Bashful, Buzzy, Stony, Thirsty, Munchy, Hashy, Dooby, Bongy, Vapy, Spliffy, Erly, Reefy, Blunty, Kiefy, Trichy, and good ol' Coughy. 



"High-ho, 
high-ho, 
we be jammin', yeah mon,
but we have no place to go...

High-ho,
high-ho,
up in the hills near Kingstown...

working the sacred gardens, 
all day long,
yeah mon..."


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Camera man should have at least helped grandpa for gods sake lol Hes got it figured out though  Thats awesome.I have a sweet picture of granny with one of my plants


My granny(passed on now) grew for her bf when she was like 80 years old!! She didn't smoke herself, but I was hella surprised when I went to visit and she had a HUGE plant sitting on her enclosed patio! Just wish I could have puffed one with her ...


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 20, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i feel dryness has a lot to do with quality. just recently ive noticed that i must cure my buds a LOT better than most people around here. i think the key is doing it in a very dry area. im one of those folks who doesnt like jarring my sh!t while the stems are still flimsy. if i do any curing in the summer months i always section off an area and put a small space heater in the area, not directly on the buds. u still want the moisture to leave slowly, i just dont agree with having much moisture when u goto jar it. stuff jarred kinda wet never cures out as good imo... just like stuff thats over-dry, and/or dried too fast.


Ok so I have not harvested a crop yet ... Still in the veg stage of my first grow. I am wondering if anybody has ever used a dehumidifier to initially dry your buds before putting into jars for curing. I have a pretty sweet dehumidifier I got for Xmas last year(was going through a raw food thing lol) that has never been used. It is still wrapped in plastic and extremely clean so there is no chance of contaminating my buds with dust, dirt, mould, etc... I was thinking of using a clean un-oiled air filter for a vehicle and tearing it apart for the large sheet of filter paper, and placing this over the intake to keep any dust from the air being sucked in deposited onto the treasures within. Anybody have any thoughts on this? Would this dry the bud too fast? It has a fan only setting(no heat) ... Would that be a safer option? Or is hanging it the best option(seems like lots of opportunity for mould, mildew, etc... To set in before the buds actually dry out.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2013)

Supp all ready for some 6hundy Pr0n me hopes! Heres she is


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 20, 2013)

budolskie said:


> One my favs like along with blow and training day


... Savages is a new fav of mine ... Great movie but the whole sharing the woman thing is a little weird lol Dubs should be shared ... Women not so much!


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm just trying to find a good tutorial on it. I always make hash and iso and edibles so this will be first time doing it so trying to not fuck it up lol.


I have made BHO many times! And every time is extremely pure and clean. First off get 3x distilled as a minimum, prefer 5x if possible but can be hard to find or pricey ... But well worth the expense. Cheap butane will give you killer migraines and can even leave a greasy residue on the end product, and some even has capsaicin (pepper spray) to prevent misuse of the product lmao.


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry got distracted and forgot to finish the directions for you lol.Next you need to make or buy an extractor ... If you make it DO NOT use coffee filters ... They will absorb a large portion of your end product and can also break or tear and ruin your oil. Next I freeze everything! Freezing the bud will keep most of the clorophyll from being extracted into your oil .... This gives a minty like taste and will cause headaches in large quantities. Freeze your butane as well .... This helps with keeping it liquid until it leaves your extractor, also keeps from thawing the buds. My rule of thumb is 1 full sized can of butane for every 1/2 oz of product ... If you try to extract more thc by using another can of butane, you will only end up extracting the chlorophyll you don't want to extract. Begin by filling your extractor with bud. Spray your butane through extractor and onto a FLAT plate, and let the butane bubble and evaporate leaving only the oil. Tip: keep the butane bottle pushed into the extractor until all butane has dripped from the extractor bottom. The butane bottle effectively plugs the hole creating pressure and helping to push all the butane out of the extractor.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2013)

This looks like it's going to be a good one.
Will probably be seeing it at the local film festival if it's picked up.
Might have to go up to Portland's film festival if it doesn't make it down to Salem.

[video=youtube_share;3scQ0wq5zLE]http://youtu.be/3scQ0wq5zLE[/video]


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mornin 6'ers not been on in a loooooong while probs end of last run. Heres some pics of my purplewreck nearly finished approx 7wks 2-3 days. Hope everyones well 

View attachment 2487927View attachment 2487928View attachment 2487929View attachment 2487930


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2013)

some low quality pictures of some high quality weed

spacebomb#2







spacebomb#1


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 20, 2013)

genuity said:


> hell yea.......................
> View attachment 2487270View attachment 2487271
> 
> the nug is (fire alien kush) & the bubble is bubble......


my wife oh honey why does he have a pic of foundation next to that pretty flower............lmao that aint foundation babe thats godsmoke! I would NEVER ruin good dry sift by pushing butane thru it, When i first saw bret1maverick and those boys doing that on youtube i was like sure if ya got trim laying around(ive NEVER had it that good)sure experiment with a bho run, but as for trying to perfect it or use it regularly...hell's no....nothing beats straight trichromes from a cold bubble bag sift imho. Last thing our lungs need is yet another hurdle to overcome known as bho. Hopefully its just a fad.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> some low quality pictures of some high quality weed
> 
> spacebomb#2
> 
> ...



wow looks as if they've been dipped in confectioners sugar sweetness. I have trichs forming on my lil nugs and leaves on my smallest scrawniest plant? Hopefully 6-7 weeks of flower will encourage and promote lots of growth. Kinda strange cause it dosnt resemble the dog or med man im curious how the heck it got in there and what it is strain wise.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 20, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Hey 600
> 
> OK you all got some new Strains coming out at Breeders Boutique
> 
> ...


When will they be ready to sell? I would like to get some later.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 20, 2013)

hey crew, hope-is all well with you guys and girls. For me it's been good. Just got a 98 chevy truck with 90000 miles on it, for $1800. It was my boys moms ride. She said she wanted a van? Just sat for years. took it on the freeway yesterday. Runs like a new truck. Got my bb video read to post soon. I just chop my last girl scout and moved in more plants for breeders boutique strains.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZIAj7Ob9DYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIAj7Ob9DYo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] lol put this on the wrong thread


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2013)

how do all?
dst wot can one use for boost ph up? natural if poss and plant friendly
hope u well chap


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey everyone  I was thinking of posting this last night actually, then GHB posts that spacebomb and I had to do it.
Hope everyone is well on this fine sunday... 

An oldie but a goodie.

pr0n 

Day 54 for the space bomb and I got it in darkness (outside the room) until saturday  then its chop chop time hehe 


Group







#1












#2

















#3
















#4


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 20, 2013)

love those pics, Who


----------



## C Cat (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey everyone  I was thinking of posting this last night actually, then GHB posts that spacebomb and I had to do it.
> Hope everyone is well on this fine sunday...
> 
> An oldie but a goodie.
> ...


Yum,That was fast aye?Im flushing my hydro bucket right now.Was gonna chop yesterday but I did a hardcore lolipop and put her back under the light with some 5.8 water and ill give her another week

~C That Cat?


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2013)

this is what i would have been sayin to them cuts...................
[video=youtube;COiIC3A0ROM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2013)

hope you all feel the same...............
[video=youtube;h8tuTSi6Sck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8tuTSi6Sck[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2013)

Gr33nh34t said:


> Ok so I have not harvested a crop yet ... Still in the veg stage of my first grow. I am wondering if anybody has ever used a dehumidifier to initially dry your buds before putting into jars for curing. I have a pretty sweet dehumidifier I got for Xmas last year(was going through a raw food thing lol) that has never been used. It is still wrapped in plastic and extremely clean so there is no chance of contaminating my buds with dust, dirt, mould, etc... I was thinking of using a clean un-oiled air filter for a vehicle and tearing it apart for the large sheet of filter paper, and placing this over the intake to keep any dust from the air being sucked in deposited onto the treasures within. Anybody have any thoughts on this? Would this dry the bud too fast? It has a fan only setting(no heat) ... Would that be a safer option? Or is hanging it the best option(seems like lots of opportunity for mould, mildew, etc... To set in before the buds actually dry out.


Hang for 3 or 4 days in a warm, dry area and place in a paper bag for a day or two and then jar for cure.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Unfortunately did not keep any cuts after the move,,, but its a new dawn, its a new day, and Im feeling good about the prethla of good genetics out in the world.


----------



## kev.au (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey fellas, some more gws.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

I am feeling good Gen. Thanks.

And I personally would never put buds in a humidifier, but it's not based on any info or experience, just not something I think a good plan. Is there a rush?

NICE WORK, kev


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a mass breeding of an unknown male to the garden so I planted some of the seeds to see if I can identify the culprit.

This is one of the offspring at day 35 from seed in a 1 gallon container.



and since I didn't want any males, root shot from the recycle bag

I think I finally have it dialed in


cof


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey everyone  I was thinking of posting this last night actually, then GHB posts that spacebomb and I had to do it.
> Hope everyone is well on this fine sunday...
> 
> An oldie but a goodie.
> ...


my number one and your number 2 are pretty similar, floppy from resin!, and it was you who made me decide on space bomb so




curious old fart said:


> I had a mass breeding of an unknown male to the garden so I planted some of the seeds to see if I can identify the culprit.
> 
> This is one of the offspring at day 35 from seed in a 1 gallon container.
> 
> ...



i'd agree, that is a picture of health right there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

looks very similar to Chernobyl. damn tasty

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/527304-return-chernobyl-golden-ticket.html


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG is this a new record? it was... 







Until I saw this lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG is this a new record? it was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wots the point!! Did he take any cuttins lol!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Could barely get by with tissue culture lol


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2013)

whodat them pics are very good really nice bud that looks, just been in and fed mine i will get pics next time i feed on wed over sink.....


----------



## supchaka (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm at it again bitches! Just got back from lowes and the next installment of my room begins! I picked up some rubber matting and all the other tidbits I need to make a 2' tall 4' round lazy Susan for my babies. Pics n shit will follow later, off to the garage now!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.archdaily.com/231844/the-plant-an-old-chicago-factory-is-converted-into-a-no-waste-food-factory/


[video=youtube;zMBxJTQqnRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zMBxJTQqnRI[/video]




and something COMPLETELY unrelated. lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 20, 2013)

im mad at my damn blackberry x grape ape, of course the pheno i cloned is throwing a nice fat male sack at only day 15 of 12/12. boo hiss!! at least it was just an accident seed! 
still it sucks ass crack. the damn thing smells better than just about any plant ive ever had at this far along.

i only found the one damn ball... id give ya a pick but i yanked it off already w/o thinking. the stem out of the node it was at too.

i usually pitch plants that show hermie early in flower, that almost always means banana fest ime.
i figure this early in flower its a long shot to hell to figure that it may not put out a bunch more. u guys think so too?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 20, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> here it is
> [video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]
> I shake it with the lid on for 30 to 45 seconds and wring out the remains thru a filter bag.
> 
> ...


damn... in MI you cant get "true" everclear. bummer. ive wanted it for extracting other things too.

at least i dont think so. we get that crappy 151 stuff. wtf?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2013)

DST

you've ben quiet today. paying penance for staying up all night?


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> damn... in MI you cant get "true" everclear. bummer. ive wanted it for extracting other things too.
> 
> at least i dont think so. we get that crappy 151 stuff. wtf?


some states have outlawed the 190, but the 151 works well too.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

Order it online... you can get anything.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG is this a new record? it was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those beat my littlest one:

[video=youtube_share;M2cUDV7lC08]http://youtu.be/M2cUDV7lC08[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG is this a new record? it was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah it's so cute lol!



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> im mad at my damn blackberry x grape ape, of course the pheno i cloned is throwing a nice fat male sack at only day 15 of 12/12. boo hiss!! at least it was just an accident seed!
> still it sucks ass crack. the damn thing smells better than just about any plant ive ever had at this far along.
> 
> i only found the one damn ball... id give ya a pick but i yanked it off already w/o thinking. the stem out of the node it was at too.
> ...


I have a few accidents seeds that were my best ones, but then again I've had some that hermied on me to lol. It's all fun and knowledge for me though so chalk it up as experience 



Bobotrank said:


> Order it online... you can get anything.


I use to know this wise old man who would order a shit ton of wine online and then never leave his house and stay drunk haha. That man was a hoot. 

Well guys here is what I've been up to today, well I guess at least part of it. Some reason I can't get both of the pics to upload so I guess this one will have to do for now. Enjoy.


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2013)

fuck coke giggle that is my kind of line! i'll be there myself in a couple of weeks, can't wait.

no dst today, me thinks the party never ended at 7am at all.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> fuck coke giggle that is my kind of line! i'll be there myself in a couple of weeks, can't wait.
> 
> no dst today, me thinks the party never ended at 7am at all.


Haha I'll be there again in another 2-3 weeks. Perpetual bitches


----------



## Dobby (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's another of my girls, this is a Blue Dream. You know I read this stretches quite a bit, I thought meh, I got room so I didn't top it.

I was getting worried before it was done.  The camera was touching the reflector and that top is only inches away I have good air flow thankfully.



Here's a bud lower down. Thinking a couple weeks more but that remains to be seen.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Both of those beat my littlest one:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;M2cUDV7lC08]http://youtu.be/M2cUDV7lC08[/video]


Buuuuuurrrp! lol.... Your excavation project got a little messy lol! Very cool though!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

whodat, what's your like count at right now? I'm running around 50.

your at what, 200?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> whodat, what's your like count at right now? I'm running around 50.
> 
> your at what, 200?


correction, your at 51  
Im at 2...  
Dont get sucked in bobo!!! its totally not worth it!!! lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 20, 2013)

Fuck me another long day. Turned my bulb back the other way. I'm really thinking towards adding a screen to this setup and running a 2 plant scrog. My veg cabinet is like way too big. I said fuck it for tonight. Ill add more of the assembly pics on my own thread if anyone's interested.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

Scrog that shit. Be the scrog.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> correction, your at 51
> Im at 2...
> Dont get sucked in bobo!!! its totally not worth it!!! lol


I'm holding out. It's. So. Hard. Though!

edit: sorry. double post.

edit edit: toggling my like buttons, are ya?! I'm at 69 now, lmfao.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 20, 2013)

And motion for the picture impaired!
[video=youtube;gasp-rLXxo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gasp-rLXxo0&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

I try not to check mine but I always accidentally click on it...damn it lol. Oh well no one likes my posts anyways 

On a good note I tried a test bud and yummy


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh please. I liked a post of your earlier. You're all good.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh please. I liked a post of your earlier. You're all good.


Haha I kid, I kid bro. Sorry just took a huge bong rip 

Well guys I went ahead and got one of these since I had a amazon gift card they actually owed me some money hahah. Figured it was safer then building my own and I want to try BHO

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006UKP0PE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Hahaha.
You may not find this as funny as I did but hey 
[video=youtube;81w8rN38Xp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81w8rN38Xp4[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

HaHA! I liked it. That was for sure in the Bay Area somewhere. Classic.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> HaHA! I liked it. That was for sure in the Bay Area somewhere. Classic.


I remember my days in Cali. You guys are some different creatures lol. The shit I've seen in the Bay Area, and to think I've seen shit in Sin City


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

This is so hard not to check my likes. Oh well I'm going to go smoke a bowl.

Hope all you 6er's are having a good Sunday night!

Grow on my friends!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

lol, people "likes" are bad news stay away from them!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm at 10 lol see how long this lasts.

Catch you later whodat and 6ers. It's bong time.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2013)

Wake n bake can now start to smell the niceness coming don't nO if it worth hoeing me filter in as lights are on 6pm till 6am


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 20, 2013)

Evening folks, here's the nugs at almost 7 weeks. I made it to the farm in my truck today. 3 cops passed and I went through the scales like I was invisible. fun ride for sure.
People are very courteous when you drive this monster.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Evening folks, here's the nugs at almost 7 weeks. I made it to the farm in my truck today. 3 cops passed and I went through the scales like I was invisible. fun ride for sure.
> People are very courteous when you drive this monster.
> 
> View attachment 2489241View attachment 2489242
> ...


That thing is a fucking beast and I want one now! I love big boy toys. I could put my nova in the back hahaha.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I could put my nova in the back hahaha.


No problem. just need the ramps. Top speed of 60 downhill. I added fuel conditioner and gained 300 rpm's lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> No problem. just need the ramps. Top speed of 60 downhill. I added fuel conditioner and gained 300 rpm's lol.


Who gives a shit about speed anything that gets in your way you just run over lol. I'll get the ramps if you let me borrow it


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

I never went to bed, I decided to go and water and feed my ladies....it's not only Don that drunkenly moleses his plants, lol. No HST though

Naturally I did crash and burn eventually and got back up at 2 in the afternoon by which time I was only in the mood for lurking. Hangover is better today though (takes me a couple of days to recover after a good 12 hour session these days)I'll sweat it out training today.


curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> you've ben quiet today. paying penance for staying up all night?
> 
> ...





ghb said:


> fuck coke giggle that is my kind of line! i'll be there myself in a couple of weeks, can't wait.
> 
> no dst today, me thinks the party never ended at 7am at all.





Bobotrank said:


> whodat, what's your like count at right now? I'm running around 50.
> 
> your at what, 200?





whodatnation said:


> correction, your at 51
> Im at 2...
> Dont get sucked in bobo!!! its totally not worth it!!! lol


Not to put you both in your place....but you want notifications? lol.


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

photoshopped! you're the lance armstrong of riu


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

I vehemently dispute that....it was Paint! lol. 

But yes, I do have 13,000 odd likes waiting to be viewed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm just shy 6k. 

it' snowing sideways out. i have to go to work


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Plenty snow here, and plenty wind which makes it a real ballache. I also went to work but only had to walk along the corridor, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2013)

Been below freezing for over a month here, but for some reason it's been a dry Winter, otherwise we'd be in the same boat.
I had 37 years of Alaska, so I did my time, but still miss the winters sometimes.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 21, 2013)

I love cold until it gets into the damn titanium screws in my body, then i have issue's, But ive noticed that real cold keeps riff-raff away here so i accept it for its benefits!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

cold monday pr0n


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 21, 2013)

It's funny i have one plant scrawny as she dont stand out at all well excpet for the fact that her tiny flowers are COVERED in trichs even the leaves touching the stalk are showing them, i was kinda sad because it figures this would happen to my smallest yielder, all this with 14 days of 12/12, she dosnt resemble any of the dog or med man so yeah im perplexed. I have learned that setting my digi camera to macro will emable me to get better shots which i intend to do at lights on tonight.


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

made my first grow videos this afternoon. get ready for the spam!
RAW AND UNCUT! just how you like it ( you had better like it)

[video=youtube_share;DrlCzBfAHiM]http://youtu.be/DrlCzBfAHiM[/video]






209 cali closet grower posted a video a couple pages back that must have taken hours to make so you got rep from me. i'll be fucked if i know how to use that video editing software.


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KhFWuyzReOg]http://youtu.be/KhFWuyzReOg[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nJtcTKC8uHI]http://youtu.be/nJtcTKC8uHI[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ICy8Nbn1Tvc]http://youtu.be/ICy8Nbn1Tvc[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

like you say lad, the snaggle at the bottom looks like it'll be killer as well. Probably have done well in a screen.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Who was the SL from G?


ghb said:


> [video=youtube_share;ICy8Nbn1Tvc]http://youtu.be/ICy8Nbn1Tvc[/video]


Don't give up yer day job, lol....yer nearly as shakey handed as me


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry fellas. Gonna take a bit more to top my number:



and yes that's a real screen shot. no photoshop


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

i've had it like that before jig, it went the next time i logged on though. funny website this one. 

anybody else have loads of pics go missing?

the slh is from greenhouse dst, it's their strain isn't it? ( the only one they made for themselves?) next vid i will be stoned so i won't be shaking as much lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

i miss having plants that size GHB. looks frosty as man


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

don't be silly, Jig that's the US defecit is it not!!!

and yes, I think the slh is one of their strains that they have had for a while but there's always been disputes in Holland about the original mothers of everything as well. Each person claiming this that and the next thing. It's obviously not an IBL yet....even though they been running it for a century!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2013)

Mr. West just had over half his pics go missing... but they are all back. I had that happen a while back. It should get sorted.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

not the US debt, but what some of it looks like


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, so I am just a little bit pissed off. For the first time in it's doggy existence, my two DOGs that I have put into flower have thrown out quite a few nut sacks. They were no where near any of the CS used for reversing the other DOG, but as you can imagine, I is not a happy bunny. I have gone through and picked off said pods and will continue checking. The two of them are beasts as well, they are already making their play for the 2nd vertical 600 light.






Engineers Dream. Similar flower structure to most of them, but slightly different looks about architecture and leaf shape. 

This one has some right funny looking leaves. Bit more spindly, and not so strong side branching. Allthough I think it would be better if given some veg time (all are 12/12 from seed).















Slightly fatter flowers with a little bit stronger side branching, looks like it will be a better yielder than the first one. Leaves on this are not so deformed like the other one.


























3rd one, hardly any side branching, chubbier leaves on it. Also very dark like the others.


























One of the Blue Pits (the one I take out the most as it';s right at the door. The rest are a ballaches to get out due to being tied up. Getting some nice hues in the flowers. Straight from 12/12.





































Sour Kush x Deep Blue
This one has a little friend growing in it's pot.










I have another pheno not pictured here that is similar in it's squatness, but doesn't have the side branching. However the main branch is going purple so it may be a winner as well. I'll get pics of it at some point. In the interim here's the other one I love. The side branching on this practically makes it like it has several main tops, and it has not been topped at all. Straight 12/12 again.
















Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry about the balls, D. Neutering your dogs is a must though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

DM reverse? I've just got a bottle, few peeps recommend it.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll muster through...got about 20 clones though and I'll be fucking fuming if they start playing up. I still got a secret stash of the Original DOG beans so might just go pheno hunting...ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

join the gang, i'm doing just that.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good morning 6er's. Hope all is well with you guys. 

Ah must not check my notifications!!! and jig why aren't your notifications in blue huh? lol only playing.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 21, 2013)

Good day 6ers!! Got yet another day off work so slept in all day so far! Now waking up to a freshly packed bowl, hot cup off coffee in one hand torch in the other warming the rig up nice and red hot so I can dab away!!!! Mmmmm the breakfast of CHAMPIONS!! Hope you guys got as good of a start to the day as I'm getting .


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Good day 6ers!! Got yet another day off work so slept in all day so far! Now waking up to a freshly packed bowl, hot cup off coffee in one hand torch in the other warming the rig up nice and red hot so I can dab away!!!! Mmmmm the breakfast of CHAMPIONS!! Hope you guys got as good of a start to the day as I'm getting .


Everyday is a good day in my line of business


----------



## budolskie (Jan 21, 2013)

Well noticed a bit wind burn on one my baby's it's off me not pointing fan on higher angle it's off when I changed room other day with lights out and raised fan but hadn't set the angle it was only one plant and on one side of top colas so I turned it round see how it goes


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Well noticed a bit wind burn on one my baby's it's off me not pointing fan on higher angle it's off when I changed room other day with lights out and raised fan but hadn't set the angle it was only one plant and on one side of top colas so I turned it round see how it goes


Little wind burn is just gonna make them stronger to support more weight  I don't start worrying about windburn until it's the entire plant lol. 

During my outdoor season wind burn is impossible to not get, I live in the windy state and when it's windy, it's WINDY!

Just keep an eye on your girl bud and I'm sure she will be fine

Oh and vintage is up above the screen! Only another inch and it will be time to pull her down and further away


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

Somebody say Purple ???






Headband x Chem Sour Diesel
nice pink/purp hues in the bud if you can see past the frost! 
You will in this one!!!






Purple le Pew






Livers





And never forgetting the old faithfull
( out of focus ) 
DOG


Theres a couple more in my thread, ill be back on later for updates!

cgg


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jesus christ this skunk is a full on fucking head high. Total visuals. Love it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

So tempting guys, so damn tempting. Ah fuck it smoke another bowl.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

have fun giggles 

D, mine done the same after all this time but its rid them again and i never got more than a dozen seeds from one clone, ive also saw pods that had been missed ( ive stopped looking ) and the dont pollinate the flowers? 
Hope you get it sorted either way gadgie

cinders


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 21, 2013)

hey guys hows it going here, just dropping in to show off a couple pics of the veg room. did some LST to some of the reveg clones i have and everything seems to be coming together nicely. 



^^ heres a pic of my crazy revegging Fruity Chronics. 



^^ heres the veg room



^^ and the flower tent. no good bud porn right now. still a couple weeks away.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 21, 2013)

Im so burnt out lol. I've decided the veg cab isn't staying. (Glad i spent hours on it today) I'm going to get a wall mount cabinet like you'd see in a kitchen so that will free up my floor space again. Sorry I didn't talk loud enough but I was like fuck it I ain't filming it again.
[video=youtube;tsy8M69eZ8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsy8M69eZ8E&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

6er's are quiet today! Is everyone catching some 600w rays?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 21, 2013)

Blue or rhino wake n bake the day


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Its a SLH wake n bake at my end, either that or the DOG but a bite from her would keep me on the couch all day making excuses to put of things that have already been put off!
I ordered a new BHO tube and been looking up some clips on youyube, it seems mre of a challenge than shaking a jar of alcohol, or mashing up a bag of ice. Do i NEED a vacum for purging ? 
Looks like i need to do a bit more research before i load it up!!!

If DST feels like popping by and giving me some hander on the issue i'd be obliged


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

I did giggle when you said "If you are thinking about doing this....DON'T!" ahahahaha. You do sound a bit cheesed off lad. And funnily enough, I also though of getting a kitchen cabinet to hang on the wall, I just never got round to it and threw 2 small veg tents in the mix instead. The 60x60x140cm came in at like £50 each.



supchaka said:


> Im so burnt out lol. I've decided the veg cab isn't staying. (Glad i spent hours on it today) I'm going to get a wall mount cabinet like you'd see in a kitchen so that will free up my floor space again. Sorry I didn't talk loud enough but I was like fuck it I ain't filming it again.
> [video=youtube;tsy8M69eZ8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsy8M69eZ8E&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

advice on bho.....DON'T DO IT! lol.

yeh mate, you'll need to purge that shit to fuk or you are going to get real bad headaches. You want to get super expensive Butane as well from what I hear.
I just made some alcohol erl last night. Had to be fruggle with the liquer but I did something slightly different. Will post some pics shortly.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Its a SLH wake n bake at my end, either that or the DOG but a bite from her would keep me on the couch all day making excuses to put of things that have already been put off!
> I ordered a new BHO tube and been looking up some clips on youyube, it seems mre of a challenge than shaking a jar of alcohol, or mashing up a bag of ice. Do i NEED a vacum for purging ?
> Looks like i need to do a bit more research before i load it up!!!
> 
> If DST feels like popping by and giving me some hander on the issue i'd be obliged


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Hehe... I'm with D. See if you can return the tube and just make erl. I have a vacuum and wouldn't smoke it without using it... but it's a bitch to use. You need the bho at the right temp. For me, it's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2013)

few pics coming tonight day 28 of 12/12 starting to smell delicious, gutted about that wind burn like am not good at pics so doubt al be to get a close up of it but al try later when lights on and i water


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

Grain alcohol extraction with seperation.

So I have been thinking about this for a while (not sure if anyone else has tried it). But when extracting with alcohol or I guess even butane, the product is filtered through one grade of filter. As we know, there has been great lengths gone to in order for the ice bubble to be seperated into different micron levels. So I thought I'd throw in another micron bag to the mix and see what happened. Here's some pics.

The shtuff!!! I went with a 120 and a 75 micron bag.





I actually used a different funnel, but basically I tied of the 75 micron to the funnel.





I ran the same process as before. Ground up bud in a jam jar. Cover with grain alcohol and with the 120 micron bag cover the jam jar and then pour into the funnel with the 75 micron. After letting it drip through this is what was left in the funnel top.





And this was what came out into the pyrex dish.





This is the 75 micron grade: (not very much, but then I think I only used about 4 of grams of weed for this.)










And this is what came from the pyrex dish after evaporating overnight.






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

nothing wrong with bho done right guys. 

don't need a purger just blast your oil and set it on something with a warm heat. back of the veg light hood for a day or two and it'll bubble off all the butane. as long as you use decent butane to begin with you should have no problems. do the mirror test with your butane, no residue left and it's ok to use.

yeah everclear is easier if you can get he stuff imported. Bubble is easier to handle once it's made. but to each his own. i like all 3.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

erl looks nice D, is there really much difference between the 75 and the other?


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

I have no idea......

EDIT: Yet....


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

grain alcohol extraction looks likeit came out well. i tried this with the 91% isophorol alcohol and i got a green colored product and used nice dry trim...not sure what i did wrong but every time i try and do one of these extractions i t seems i dont have the outcome that others get. i tried the BHO extraction and the end product was decent but also a little on the green side. i used 3 cans of butane averaging at about 5 bucks each and got maybe a gram of oil from it. I used high quality sugar trim and popcorn buds.

would like ot figure out a good method myself to get that nice 1/2 melted brown sugar looking stuff, something that can be handled but still has the "full melt" property. 

after i made the BHO with not much sucess i decided i didnt have another 100 bucks to spend on butane and just did a ice water extraction with the rest of my trim.

i dont have bubble bags so all i do is ice and water in a bucket, frozen trim in the bucket and take a cake mixer to it for about 1/2 an hour. pull all the chunks of ice out by hand and strain it through a t shirt. then let it sit overnight and siphon off the top liquid then pour into a smaller container. rinse and repeat untill i have roughtly a canning jar of liquid (usually it goes into a canning jar on the second siphon) 

this time i did something a bit different. usually i just strain it through a coffee filter and whats left on the filter i squeeze out and let dry and this is the hash. well this time i strained through the coffee filter into a pyrex and let the water evap in the stove on 170F. so i ended up with some rock hard, light green crumbly hash from what the coffee filter caught and then some black, almost resin type stuff from the pyrex..

i really want to invest in a set of bubble bags and do dry ice hash method which seems to be extremely efficient, clean and easy... if you havent seen this method heres a vid on it. 

[video=youtube;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

it is essentially the same thing as this method, only using dry ice to get them trichomes super cold to they break off easier. 

[video=youtube;iL2gmGThc7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL2gmGThc7o[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

mmmmmn, still gives me a sore head. Butane is a dirty gas naturally. So you can buy all the top quality butane you want, but I am not convinced there is not crap left behind.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing wrong with bho done right guys.
> 
> don't need a purger just blast your oil and set it on something with a warm heat. back of the veg light hood for a day or two and it'll bubble off all the butane. as long as you use decent butane to begin with you should have no problems. do the mirror test with your butane, no residue left and it's ok to use.
> 
> yeah everclear is easier if you can get he stuff imported. Bubble is easier to handle once it's made. but to each his own. i like all 3.





RetiredMatthebrute said:


> grain alcohol extraction looks likeit came out well. i tried this with the 91% isophorol alcohol and i got a green colored product and used nice dry trim...not sure what i did wrong but every time i try and do one of these extractions i t seems i dont have the outcome that others get. i tried the BHO extraction and the end product was decent but also a little on the green side. i used 3 cans of butane averaging at about 5 bucks each and got maybe a gram of oil from it. I used high quality sugar trim and popcorn buds.
> 
> would like ot figure out a good method myself to get that nice 1/2 melted brown sugar looking stuff, something that can be handled but still has the "full melt" property.
> 
> ...


Matt, normally when I do the rinse the liquid will be a little bit green to start off with, but as the grain evaporates the green disipates as well and I get left with a golden colour. Perhaps you are mixing the trim too much (BTW - I only use bud to make my oil, trim only for ice extraction).

And the dry ice has been done on the 600 by a few folk with good results. I would love to try it, I just need to go out to the airport and buy a shit load of dry ice (it's not as common here as it is in the USA).


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

hehe yeah i figured in over 5000 pages you guys probabally discussed it a time or 2 but i havent read the entire thread yet ><


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> mmmmmn, still gives me a sore head. Butane is a dirty gas naturally. So you can buy all the top quality butane you want, but I am not convinced there is not crap left behind.


fair one. i'd hazard to say you've had some not too pure butane. either way potato, potato lol guess that doesn't work in text  potato, tatties. you get the idea. 

folks are always finding ways to complicate getting high.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 22, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> grain alcohol extraction looks likeit came out well. i tried this with the 91% isophorol alcohol and i got a green colored product and used nice dry trim...not sure what i did wrong but every time i try and do one of these extractions i t seems i dont have the outcome that others get. i tried the BHO extraction and the end product was decent but also a little on the green side. i used 3 cans of butane averaging at about 5 bucks each and got maybe a gram of oil from it. I used high quality sugar trim and popcorn buds.
> 
> would like ot figure out a good method myself to get that nice 1/2 melted brown sugar looking stuff, something that can be handled but still has the "full melt" property.
> 
> ...



Love this method.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

fuck bho why bother when you can dry sift trichs that are 100% organic, i mean really you think your getting better results from bho? Anyway fucken surgury friday, so ill disapeer to many here's delight lol, Hopefully by the time im on my feet ill have bud porn to showoff.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> fuck bho why bother when you can dry sift trichs that are 100% organic, i mean really you think your getting better results from bho? Anyway fucken surgury friday, so ill disapeer to many here's delight lol, Hopefully by the time im on my feet ill have bud porn to showoff.


well i just wanted to try the honey oil as it looked tasty. prob wont be doing it again anytime in the near futurre as the butane is just expensive and not worth the money for what you get. not to mention the amont of $$ in bud your destroying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

getting dry ice is a doddle in the US not so easy everywhere else VTMi. I had to get some swiped from transplant unit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

anyway less negativity, more nugactivity


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2013)

HAHA....BHO>>>>>>*B*arack *H* *O*bama


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah had no clue that dry ice was so hard to obtain , and awesome creativity with the transplant grab. I have a relative thats been at ben and jerry's ice cream since they started at the gas station in burlington vermont. To be honest i'd rather just use homemade ice(lots and lots) ive burnt myself with dry ice, but i digress that was at least 4-5 bombay on the rocks later so to be fair i had no buissnes doing said procedure whilst lit up like a christmas tree, ahh yes the ole bombay sapphire on thee rocks! My little blue genie! If i came off negativly i apologize, i wasnt intending on sounding that way. Think im pissy cause i havent medicated in oh three days, and i was on a steady diet of 3.5 grams per day for long long time!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyway less negativity, more nugactivity View attachment 2491371


Can i have that for post op? for fucks sake is that purrrty! I tried to scratch and sniff but meh damn monitor isnt cooperating!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

all good man, i was being a bit negative myself this morning. anyway, no bother fella. hope the op goes smoothly and sadly no that nug is taken lol. 

yeah my girl used to work at a blood lab testing folks for tissue matches n stuff. was really cool to try the dry ice, the return spanks bho and butane for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> Grain alcohol extraction with seperation.
> 
> So I have been thinking about this for a while (not sure if anyone else has tried it). But when extracting with alcohol or I guess even butane, the product is filtered through one grade of filter. As we know, there has been great lengths gone to in order for the ice bubble to be seperated into different micron levels. So I thought I'd throw in another micron bag to the mix and see what happened. Here's some pics.
> 
> ...



Awesome D! Looks fantastic.
Iv yet to make anything with grain alc (just using iso) but will eventually. Id really like to make some with homemade moonshine, maybe that could be an option for you folks having trouble getting your hands on the stuff? Just a thought 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> getting dry ice is a doddle in the US not so easy everywhere else VTMi. I had to get some swiped from transplant unit.


Isn't that odd? Its everywhere here in the states. I used to get it at the local grocery while getting my food lol Fun stuff to play with,,,, and yes Iv tried to see how long I could hold it in my hand.... not very long lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyway less negativity, more nugactivity View attachment 2491371


Now that will resolve most any problem IMHO lol  thats really nice don.



genuity said:


> HAHA....BHO>>>>>>*B*arack *H* *O*bama


lol I was wondering if anyone else was thinking that! 


Mernin six


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

So the first hit of the 75 micron, was okay (nothing to write home about in the taste or high depo though)....but fuk me the stuff from the pyrex dish is lethal, and very tasty. I have been lit for the last 3 hours of a joint and a dab of that. I am wondering if it's just a little bit more cleaner than normal?


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2013)

looks melty as sin dst !, how does the erl work then?

i thought it dissolved the oils into a liquid, so straining it through two seperate filters would make no difference.

when making bubble the resin heads remain intact so one bag catches the larger heads allowing the smaller ones to pass through to the next one.

do i make any sense?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> So the first hit of the 75 micron, was okay (nothing to write home about in the taste or high depo though)....but fuk me the stuff from the pyrex dish is lethal, and very tasty. I have been lit for the last 3 hours of a joint and a dab of that. I am wondering if it's just a little bit more cleaner than normal?


all of your trichs are in the dish...they were disolved into the everclear and reformed when the everclear evaporated. they went thru the screen.


 
cof


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

you do, and the stuff from the 75 micron bag is weird and it's not melty at all. But the stuff left to go into the pyrex dish has gone hard. And as soon as it has heat to it just melts to liquid. I am not sure with a quick wash that all heads will get dissolved. I am thinking since this stuff does not melt that it is perhaps the degraded heads as it left a lump of waste after burning. Either way, something was extraced into the 75 micron bag. And the resulting erl from the pyrex dish is ko material so no complaints from me.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

This looks like some sort of trichome based material though. Perhaps it's the degraded heads? I wish that bloody usb scope could get closer into the product to see 


curious old fart said:


> all of your trichs are in the dish...they were disolved into the everclear and reformed when the everclear evaporated. they went thru the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2013)

i think i have heard somebody here (maybe you) say that the quick wash prevents the product going green? i take it that is why you prefer to quick wash even though the yield is lower?.

i love me some stoner science, i just need some everclear now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

3 hour rocket ride to oblivion. sounds like you're doing it right.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> I did giggle when you said "If you are thinking about doing this....DON'T!" ahahahaha. You do sound a bit cheesed off lad. And funnily enough, I also though of getting a kitchen cabinet to hang on the wall, I just never got round to it and threw 2 small veg tents in the mix instead. The 60x60x140cm came in at like £50 each.


Amidst my bitching and moaning yesterday my wife overheard me and reminded me that I built the room because a big black tent in the garage is a little too obvious for a passerby when the garage is open. I grumbled my acceptance of her reminder and continued on. Today was my first morning of how it "would be" with the veg cab in there. Not happening! I was sitting on the floor trying to reach in to water the babies and I may as well have just thrown the water at the far ones since I couldn't barely reach them lol. I'd get a watering funnel if I thought I was keeping this configuration.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2013)

I do a 45 to 60 second shake in a closed jar and then dump the contents into a filter and wring out. It seem to get most of the trichs into the pyrex.


cof


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 22, 2013)

It's one of those fukn days man!! Fill up my tank this morning and turn my car on only to see my IMA light on, which more then likely means my hybrid batteries are shot! That runs about 4 grand to replace!!!! Fml right now. 

On the flip side, I have a FRESH BHO batch awaiting my arrival back at the house  ! Nothing can take my excitement away from that, NOTHING!!! I can't wait to get my fingers all sticky icky and my head spinning all crazy... Mmmmmmm BHOOOOOO....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

BHO, sticky subject round here spectator 

worst pun of the year?


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

So are you going to put a cabinet on the wall in that room chaka?

I understand about the trichomes dissolving into the alcohol. But I wonder how quickly this happens, and when washing it through with another filter, it is clearly taking something out of the resulting liquid that is flushed into the pyrex dish. I literally pour in the alcohol and then turn over and rinse out. No squeezing of bag (I use to do that but found too much green coming through). The fact that the 75 leaves residue leads me to think it is probably better not being in the pyrex dish. Think I'll go and have another hit of the stuff from the dish anyway 

And the quick wash generally looks quite golden, while the stuff left to sit for days is dark. in my experience.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> So are you going to put a cabinet on the wall in that room chaka?
> 
> I understand about the trichomes dissolving into the alcohol. But I wonder how quickly this happens, and when washing it through with another filter, it is clearly taking something out of the resulting liquid that is flushed into the pyrex dish. I literally pour in the alcohol and then turn over and rinse out. No squeezing of bag (I use to do that but found too much green coming through). The fact that the 75 leaves residue leads me to think it is probably better not being in the pyrex dish. Think I'll go and have another hit of the stuff from the dish anyway
> 
> And the quick wash generally looks quite golden, while the stuff left to sit for days is dark. in my experience.


for the next 5 minutes yeah the plan is to put a cabinet on the wall in there. That may change in 10 minutes though! I really want a veg/clone area so I'm willing to suffer a bit getting it right. The old lady is dead set on anything weed related being confined to that room and I've agreed to her demands. Although yesterday she said you're going to keep your bags of soil in there too right? I lol'd and said you're out of your mind on that one woman! Shit let me throw the wheelbarrow in there too!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 22, 2013)

What's up 600? Dst, there's a thread about the best coffee shops in adam, There seems to be a bit of confusion regarding the law of no selling weed to tourists. Thought you might be able to clear things up for the guys....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/614824-whats-best-coffe-shops-amsterdam.html


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BHO, sticky subject round here spectator
> 
> worst pun of the year?


Lol. I think its a good Pun, you're good.as for the BHO It's new to me. So needless to say I'm having some fun with it. Have to say, it's a lot of work for so little pay off. Then a whole other mission to consume it. Oh well, work hard play hard!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Nothing gets folks shook up round here like bho huh? lol. I don't understand all the hostility around it. I mean, why do you guys care so much whether someone else wants to make it or try it? And I'm not talking to one person, so nobody take it that way. We all pot heads. It's a bit 'un-necessary' to smoke tons of herb in the first place. Completely un-necessary to make hash, erl, and bho. It's all fun. We love pot.... all of us, that's why we're here. So to think they peeps want to play with pot in another way makes total sense to me.

And Don, I have to disagree that you can just heat it up and all the butane will evaporate. No way. You have to either use a vacuum or whip the living shit out of it. I hopes you guys do more than just let it sit with the ballast.

If done right and smoked out an oil rig BHO is the shiznit and no one can tell me otherwise. It's fucking great. Tastes like the herb smells, doesn't make you cough, smooth high that is powerful and lasts a long time, but is also a very clean high. Only need to smoke a tiny bit, and damn the taste is amazing.

Down side is you have to use highly flamable fluids, potentially inhale bad fumes (while making and smoking), it completely destroys your tollerance, there is the well docuemented headache possibility, it's considered a manufactured drug, so penalties for getting caught with it are compareable to crack vs herb/ hash being comparable to regular coke (ie... this shit is really really bad in the eyes of the law). It's relatively expensive to make, you need a special piece to smoke it with, you need to use fucking torches to heat the piece. (That's a big reason I don't smoke it... a torch? lol)

I'm sure there are more pro's and con's, but that's my list. You guys are big boys and can make your own decisions. May I say be safe. If you want my advice, just make hash... it's easier. If you want to try BHO, have fun and be safe. It looks cool as fuck when you're done:


My favorite is bubble hash

Dry ice is easy if you have dry ice

My ISO always comes out runny... stuff that isn't runny is nice. Reminds me of a cross between bubble and bho, when done right (aka like dst)


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2013)

very nice jig,i think thats the main reason i do not smoke bho.
i mean its like smokein meth(not that i have)but i have seen it.
torches,skillets,ect.

but for anyone wanting to make it,then this post is good.

===

BHO Technique by M4k

Disclaimer: Only make BHO outside. Doing any of this process indoors may result in death. Butane extraction is extremely dangerous and illegal in many places. This is strictly for educating those who may properly and legally perform these activities and may not be used to encourage or facilitate illegal activity. The author does not condone illegal or dangerous activity. Please consult your local laws. If cannabis or butane extractions are now allowed in your area, please leave this page immediately. 

*
Introduction:*

I put together this short tutorial on how to make the best quality BHO because of the lack of concrete information available on the internet. Much of this technique was sourced from a variety of different websites (TokeCity, ICMag, etc.) and friends who have been experimenting and perfecting their art form. Despite having access to all these resources, it was still hard to come up with a perfect technique and the information was all over the place. Few people knew what they were doing. 

There is a general sense that people believe that concentrate-making techniques should be held tight and not shared. That made no sense to me. In fact, it angered me that all the BHO at the club was unpurged and that I had to resort to making my own concentrates to avoid poisoning myself. I couldn't buy properly processed BHO if I wanted to.

I hope that this tutorial will spark new ideas and create new techniques for making an even better product. Lets up our game and share our knowledge rather than hoarding. Lets reserve all the secret-keeping and profiteering for the corporate dictators. This is how true growth and development happens. Keep building on this technique and fine-tune it. New improvements are made all the time. Ideas like using a vacuum to heating with a ceramic plate were generated by community suggestions and improvements. Sharing this knowledge is what allows the community to grow together. Everybody benefits when we share and help one another.


What is high-grade BHO?

In this tutorial, you will be learning how to make high-grade Butane Honey Oil aka BHO in the form of shatter/sap/nectar/errl. This is the most desirable form of BHO and will beat out any other form of concentrate in a blind taste/potency/smoothness test. This is the only way to obtain 99.99% solvent free BHO.

Over the years, I have tried all forms of dabs and I can tell you from experience that properly made shatter BHO tastes immensely better than any other kind of concentrate because of the terpenes that BHO extracts. It doesn't take too much to find out for yourself, all you need is the right materials. This process will teach you the proper technique for creating high-grade BHO. 


What about wax?

Wax is a whipped form of BHO. Often, the process of whipping is done during the purge and most people that make wax purge using less than half the amount of time it normally takes to make shatter (true of many wax techniques, especially Honeycomb BHO). The texture and color of wax is created by forming crystal structures in the oil created by mixing butane, air, terpenes/cannabinoids, and water. Other than terpenes/cannabinoids, all other compounds that create the wax are undesirable. A waxy state usually means that there are undesirable materials trapped within the oil.

People often cite wax as high quality because of the tremendous smells it gives off. If you can smell the wax, that means that terpenes are constantly escaping the product and entering your nose. That means there is less terpenes in the wax to medicate with. Terpenes are a family of compounds which include cannabinoids. Terpenes enhance flavor/smell and are psychoactive. Different terpene profiles will result in different highs. Shatter will hold in the terpenes until it is the right time to medicate.


*Tools:*

High Grade Cannabis

This is very important. What you start with will have a huge effect on what you end up with. Ideally, you want to only use high grade buds. You also want thoroughly dried product. Technically, you can use any cannabis material. If you use more leafy matter with less trichomes, you will end up puling mostly plant waxes/oils and other undesired compounds like chlorophyll or carotenoids (both will change the color of your oil and affect the taste and purity). These plant waxes/oils and other compounds will decrease the potency of your end product (lower THC %). Highly ground up buds with no smell will give you a finish product with potency, but less taste and a slight harshness from the additional plant matter.

I highly recommend using Gage Green Genetics as the base material for making BHO. Not only are the varieties of cannabis tremendously resinous but the quality of the high will immediately set your product apart.

Keep in mind that you are concentrating everything that butane binds with into our oil. It I crucial to know what kind of bud you are using and what has been put in it. Pesticides, chemicals, hormone regulators, will all enter the BHO in more concentrated doses. I only use organically grown cannabis that has been properly dried and cured.


Unbleached/Chlorine-free Parchment Paper

I use eco-friendly parchment paper to easily work with the BHO. Because this product is sticky, I purge the product on Parchment Paper for easy handling and heat transfer. Others may decide to use their Pyrex Collection Dish/Beaker container instead. I will get back to this. Keep in mind that Parchment Paper contains silicone (as well as bleach and chlorine in most cases) which may react with residual butane during the purge process and may be bad for human health.


BHO Tube

Stainless steel or glass tubes are the only recommended devices for this. I use unbleached coffee filter and a metal screen to keep the bud out of the solution. You will also need a stick with a semi flat end to pack the tube (anything about a quarter of the thickness of the tube will work perfectly).

Make sure to clean your tube thoroughly. Many stainless steel tubes contain metal dust and oils inside the tube from the manufacturing process. Glass will also contain residue from the blowing process.


Pyrex Collection Dish/Beaker

This is for collecting your butane from the tube. I use a 600 mL beaker. Some people prefer a larger cooking tray. A Pyrex Dish allows for greater surface area which evaporates the butane quicker. It may also pick up dust easier if the air is not clean. You want the Dish/Beaker to fit over another container that will contain a 1-2 in. layer of water. Make sure that water will not get into your Pyrex.

Some people who do larger runs may not be able to fit their dish or beaker directly into their vacuum chamber. I will get back to this later.


Infrared Thermometer

This will allow you to measure the surface temperature of a hot or sticky item. Keeping a consistent and exact temperature is crucial to this process.


Vacuum Pump

I recommend the Robinair 5 CFM pump. There are others that will work well.


Vacuum Chamber

I use the Bel Air chambers. I want to explore more options. The key here is to find a chamber that will hold very strong vacuums for an extended period of time without risking implosion. This is why everyone should stay away from glass chambers. If a crack forms in your chamber, stop using immediately. Also, never heat or put pressure on a vacuum chamber as this may cause micro-fractures.


Ceramic Plate

You will need at least two of these. This ceramic plate will occupy the bottom of your Vacuum Chamber. This is what will be heated and reheated to keep your BHO at a constant temperature. Some people use Ceramic dishes, others have been known to use Ceramic tiles.


Oven

This is to keep your ceramic plates warm. Practice how to warm the ceramic plates consistently to the 145-155 degrees Fahrenheit range. I use a Delonghi toaster oven at the "Keep Warm" temperature, roughly 180 degrees. Do some experimentation prior to your first run.


Warm surface

This is to keep your oil at around 125 degrees Fahrenheit if you have several batches of oil to purge. Place your oils on this surface between purges to keep the temperatures in the ideal range. The warm surface I use is the top of the Delonghi toaster oven that remains exactly 120-125 the entire time when set to "Keep Warm" on my toaster oven.


*
Process:*

Pack the Tube

First prepare your buds for packing. Use broken up, smaller buds for consistent packing. If you use shake or trim, simply drop it in and pack evenly. You want to avoid uneven packing and pockets of loose buds because these can result in uneven butane flow and blowbacks. Blowbacks happen when uneven packing causes the butane to turn courses and shoot back up the way it came. This could result in a good portion of the BHO spewing out the back. You will not experience this problem if you follow these directions.

First, break any large buds into smaller budlets (under the size of a USD quarter) and break off any stem that is sticking out. Second, drop a small handful of bud into the tube. Take your packing stick and compact the buds into the tube as evenly and firm. Pack in a circular motion to get the buds to compact right. Repeat. Pack the tube after each handful to create a consistent density inside the tube.

I use unbleached coffee filters to hold any loose bud material inside the tube. Use another thin metal screen outside of your coffee filter to prevent the coffee filter from splitting. Make sure that the outer surface of your filter and metal screen are clean of debris. 


Freeze Tube and Butane

Rule of thumb is approximately 1 can of butane per 2 ounces, give or take. I usually bring extra cans with me just in case more is needed during the run.

Freezing the tube and butane allows for less plant material in the end product. I usually don't keep it frozen for too long, just for about 20 minutes in the freezer.


Prepare your work station

You should have your warm surface ready with cut out pieces of parchment. This is where your process may vary from mine. During smaller runs, I am able to blast butane directly into a 600ml lab beaker; your tool may be a Pyrex dish, tray, etc. The beaker I use contains the BHO very effectively and fits directly into my vacuum chamber for purging. This becomes nearly impossible as you increase the amount of BHO to purge in the beaker. You want a thin, flat film (approx. 1mm) for the most effective purge. With larger runs, I will have to transfer the BHO in the Pyrex beaker onto my Parchment Paper.

Regardless of how you decide to do it, always have a mental step-by-step checklist of what you will need and the entire process. Know exactly what you are going to do the entire run so that you don't forget anything or leave out a crucial step or tool. Timing and consistency are essential in making high-grade BHO.

I like to have my vacuum chamber and toaster oven ready before I blast. I place my two ceramic plates in the toaster oven to preheat them to 145 degrees. Ideally you want to be able to put the ceramic plates into the oven and have it exactly at 145 degrees when it is needed. This is when the Infrared Thermometer comes in handy. It is crucial that you already have these temperatures dialed in. Make sure you know what settings to use. I also have my 125 degrees warm surface measured and ready. It is crucial that this temperature is kept consistent the entire time.

Clean all Pyrex Collection Dishes or Beakers. A clean setup will result in a cleaner finish.

If you have a lot of oil to purge, then I recommend splitting them up into smaller batches. Keep in mind that large pools of unpurged oil will poof up when being purged in a Vacuum Chamber. I will cut out pieces of parchment paper that will fit comfortably in the Vacuum Chamber and on top of the ceramic plate that will heat the oil. I place these sheets of Parchment Paper on top of my 125 degree Warm Surface so that I can transfer the oil directly to the Parchment Paper. During the process, any oil that cannot be purged immediately will sit on the Warm Surface until it is ready for its turn.


Blasting your butane

Prepare your butane collection surface using a Pyrex Collection Dish/Beaker. Place that in a pool of hot water (the hot water from your sink is enough).

Begin by taking the can of butane and shaking it up a little bit. Then start blasting! Try to keep the end of the BHO Tube close to the surface of your BHO as it is dripping out. This prevents the Butane from dripping and splashing all over the place. 

Stop blasting when the liquid that is dripping out of the tube begins to lose its yellow appearance and turns clear. Excess butane after that will only pull out undesired plant material. 

Remember, less agitation is crucial. Do not move the liquid butane as it is bubbling out of the collection dish. Let it sit and do its thing. 

As the butane evaporates, often the water will cool down. You can have some warm water sitting by to replace the water that is warming up your Pyrex Collection Dish/Beaker. Be careful as to avoid any moisture from entering your BHO. Use warm/hot water. Anything that may burn the human skin is not recommended. Too much heat will cause your oil to isomerize and shatter will be unachievable. 


The Pre-Purge

This is where the transferring to Parchment Paper occurs. If your batch is small and your Pyrex Dish/Beaker can fit into your Vacuum Chamber, then you can skip this step and directly place your Pyrex Dish/Beaker onto the Warm Surface to wait for purge. If you have a larger amount of oil, then you should transfer to individual Parchment Paper sheets on the Warm Surface.

Transfer the BHO when the BHO is still liquid, but most of the bubbles are not actively popping. This allows the BHO to transfer easily without risking too much agitation. With my beaker, I am able to pour the majority onto my Parchment Paper. Any residual BHO is scraped off with a Metal Tool and transferred to Parchment Paper. Keep these at 125 degrees on the Warm Surface until they are ready to be purged. I will put a hood on top of the warm surface to prevent debris from landing onto the oil.


The Purge

Make sure your Ceramic Plate is heated to 145 degrees with your Infrared Thermometer. Waste no time in putting that Ceramic Plate into the Vacuum Chamber and place one sheet of BHO + Parchment Paper on top of the Ceramic Plate. Make sure that the Parchment Paper lies flat and that the BHO is getting even heating.

Turn on your Vacuum Pump and watch the show! You should see the muffin top form and recede. Over the next 40 minutes or so, you will see tons of bubbles escape from the BHO. Some of these are butane gas molecules and others are precious terpenes. At 145 degrees or lower, however, most of the essential terpenes will not escape.

My Ceramic Plates tend to drop to around 120 degrees after 10-15 minutes of purging. I like to give each batch at least 35-45 minutes of complete vacuum to ensure that the butane is all removed. In between, I will swap out the Ceramic Plates 3-4 times and repeat Purge process. I recommend placing a piece of coffee filter or fabric over the air intake on the Vacuum Chamber. When the Vacuum is being released, air comes rushing back into the Vacuum Chamber and can introduce dust particles into your sample. Filtering it prevents any particulates from entering your BHO.

This part can be tweaked according to the strain. Each strains are easily purged at a lower temperature while others may need a slightly higher temperature. Also, the amount of time purging varies based on preferences. Some believe that 40+ minutes of Purge is way too long as all of the butane has already escaped and they believe that the majority of the bubbles escaping at the end are solely terpenes. Others believe that it is essential to Purge for as long as possible to avoid any residual butane. I recommend longer pulls.


The Finish

Your product should be slowing down its bubbling after around 35 minutes of consistent vacuum purge at 120-145 degrees. If you had excess moisture in your buds or you accidentally added more heat than desired to your BHO, then you might end up with a more sappy and sticky product. If you did it correctly, you should end up with a product that you can touch, but will stick after a few seconds.

I prefer to keep the BHO on parchment and store it in a cool dry place.

Congratulations! You have just mastered the process for making some of the best oils in the world. Please share this technique so that the world can experience the wonderful effects of properly purged BHO.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for the recipe


[video=youtube;47LKHtHiums]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47LKHtHiums[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2013)

day 28 of 12/12 on the big bud men and couple close ups on the wind burn u can hardly notice it from shots tho the first 4 pics are of the 1 with windburn best shots i could get and then there is 2 pics of each plant a shot from the top and one the side, so what yous think?????

few 's and al be back haha


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

Jiggle, there's no hostility towards it, it just gives me a sore head, end of story. Folks can do what they want, I certainly fukkin do, lol....I really said I wasn't going out tonight, but looks like I am pub bound. And ma heids in bits after yet another hit, lol. Better try and go and get even higher before I leave

Sounds like you are having fun with the wife chaka! Good luck whatever you decide.

And ClosetG, I'll check the thread out.

Peace, DST


----------



## Trousers (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't keep up with this thread and read every thing. 

Dry ice hash is easy, but it is not even close to being in the same league as well made full melt bubble hash.
Full melt tastes/smells like flowers. Dry ice hash is just plain hash.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

We know you like yer pics Troo's, so there's plenty to look at as well And Christ, don't be mad and ready EVERYTHING - especially stuff that knob Jig posts, lmfao.


Trousers said:


> I can't keep up with this thread and read every thing.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Off to the pub with you.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2013)

Have a drink for me lads haha never had one since may 11 with this daft epilepsy


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hehe yeah i figured in over 5000 pages you guys probabally discussed it a time or 2 but i havent read the entire thread yet ><


You mean you haven't read this entire thread yet? damn bro why you slackin 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> grain alcohol extraction looks likeit came out well. i tried this with the 91% isophorol alcohol and i got a green colored product and used nice dry trim...not sure what i did wrong but every time i try and do one of these extractions i t seems i dont have the outcome that others get. i tried the BHO extraction and the end product was decent but also a little on the green side. i used 3 cans of butane averaging at about 5 bucks each and got maybe a gram of oil from it. I used high quality sugar trim and popcorn buds.
> 
> would like ot figure out a good method myself to get that nice 1/2 melted brown sugar looking stuff, something that can be handled but still has the "full melt" property.
> 
> ...


I've done it this way and the return is amazing. I didn't use a 220 though. 



whodatnation said:


> Awesome D! Looks fantastic.
> Iv yet to make anything with grain alc (just using iso) but will eventually. Id really like to make some with homemade moonshine, maybe that could be an option for you folks having trouble getting your hands on the stuff? Just a thought
> Isn't that odd? Its everywhere here in the states. I used to get it at the local grocery while getting my food lol Fun stuff to play with,,,, and yes Iv tried to see how long I could hold it in my hand.... not very long lol.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about the dry ice and obama lol. It's right when I check out at my local grocery store. 

And there you go again talking about moonshine lol



ghb said:


> looks melty as sin dst !, how does the erl work then?
> 
> i thought it dissolved the oils into a liquid, so straining it through two seperate filters would make no difference.
> 
> ...


You make perfect sense to me, or maybe I think your making sense in my stoned mind 



supchaka said:


> for the next 5 minutes yeah the plan is to put a cabinet on the wall in there. That may change in 10 minutes though! I really want a veg/clone area so I'm willing to suffer a bit getting it right. The old lady is dead set on anything weed related being confined to that room and I've agreed to her demands. Although yesterday she said you're going to keep your bags of soil in there too right? I lol'd and said you're out of your mind on that one woman! Shit let me throw the wheelbarrow in there too!


My mind changes that often to and it drives my girl nuts lol. I had everything in our bedroom and that didn't last long when I kept adding to it. Now she gave me her extra craft room for growing .

Oh good morning 6ers! Hope all is well. It's been 36hrs now since I've checked my notifications and I'm now at 128 lol. 

To check or not to check....


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 22, 2013)

Few pics of blue dream in week one flower almost hitting the net should have nice even canopy then a shot of some vedgeing blue dream going into flower in 3 weeks for a start of.a.perpetual run and a dream mom


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ill be online more after I get a new monitor. Mine burned out a while ago and I am broke right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

^liked, not because your broke,,, bc its good to see ya bass lol
 Enjoying this BEAUTIFUL day outside smoking bowls and doing a bit of yard maintenance. Gonna start my next compost bin here in a min.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ill be online more after I get a new monitor. Mine burned out a while ago and I am broke right now.


Need a loan?  or how about an old monitor of mine


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ^liked, not because your broke,,, bc its good to see ya bass lol
> Enjoying this BEAUTIFUL day outside smoking bowls and doing a bit of yard maintenance. Gonna start my next compost bin here in a min.


Thanx Who



giggles26 said:


> Need a loan?  or how about an old monitor of mine


I hate to owe money, but maybe a good deal on a used monitor.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx Who
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to owe money, but maybe a good deal on a used monitor.


Get with me, if you pay or help with shipping or something I'll just give you one. We can get something worked out.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 22, 2013)

Afternoon you bunch of crazy people,

Here is a few shots of the progress. I have one plant that is absolutely blowing up. The rest seem to be acting what I would consider normal for being nearly through 3 weeks of flower. 
Enjoy my newbie bud porn 



Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

Godverdommer jongen fukkin pumpin that is.


ASMALLVOICE said:


> Afternoon you bunch of crazy people,
> 
> Here is a few shots of the progress. I have one plant that is absolutely blowing up. The rest seem to be acting what I would consider normal for being nearly through 3 weeks of flower.
> Enjoy my newbie bud porn
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

Been and now home after a chilly -7 cycle with whatever wind factor, lol. Kind of freshens you up.


jigfresh said:


> Off to the pub with you.


Funny thing, not sure if I took you guys to the Nes, but its one of the few pubs that have just said, fuk off to the no smoking ban and people light up ciggies and what not (as well as joints) But they got caught yesterday and fined a Bag of Sand for their trouble, lol. So joints only now, hahahahaha. I love it!!!! My mate had to go outside for a fag, what a fag!



giggles26 said:


> Get with me, if you pay or help with shipping or something I'll just give you one. We can get something worked out.


Yuppers.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nothing gets folks shook up round here like bho huh? lol. I don't understand all the hostility around it. I mean, why do you guys care so much whether someone else wants to make it or try it? And I'm not talking to one person, so nobody take it that way. We all pot heads. It's a bit 'un-necessary' to smoke tons of herb in the first place. Completely un-necessary to make hash, erl, and bho. It's all fun. We love pot.... all of us, that's why we're here. So to think they peeps want to play with pot in another way makes total sense to me.
> 
> And Don, I have to disagree that you can just heat it up and all the butane will evaporate. No way. You have to either use a vacuum or whip the living shit out of it. I hopes you guys do more than just let it sit with the ballast.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize this was seriously a touchy subject. Just trying new shit. Didn't realize Penalties where so harsh for it. That's all I had to hear in order to stop that venture. Thanks for the knowledge!!! Couldn't picture myself spending much more time making the shit. And I do spend HOURS whipping to do my best to evap all butane. But won't be doing it again so no worries for me! Johny law wins again. Damn you Johny!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2013)

Whenever I hear the word "butane" this is all I can think of:
(*_*24secs into it*_)

[video=youtube_share;9FA__4fLBos]http://youtu.be/9FA__4fLBos?t=24s[/video]

*_*not knocking bho in any way!*_
I'm just another of the unfortunates who has never escaped the headache when I've tried it, even when the claim was that it was quality butane & purged (obviously questionable butane was used and/or not purged properly). 
Usually hits me on the very first exhale, and feels like an instant migraine, with pain so bad that even if it got me high I didn't notice it beyond the initial brain-fade when toking it up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2013)

This would be one of those weird "WTF!?" moments:

*http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/inigo-montoya-shirt-leads-awkward-flight-220153812.html

*Are there really people out there who have not seen this movie!?

And just how freakin' awesome was _*this*_!?

[video=youtube_share;i3W5GDkgf2w]http://youtu.be/i3W5GDkgf2w[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

It must be a CO thing on making BHO cuz we got that shit down. I remember the first time I tried it, got me higher then shit and was clear as hell. Total visual for me and I loved it cuz I could still do work but anyways CO is the new green frontier 

Oh well just a lil update for me


Vintage getting bigger each day, cant wait to fill the screen with her. 


Took some more cuts today. Need to get my flower tent filled up.


Just a few of my own strains that happened by accident. Finger's crossed one of them can be a new mother for me. One has been up for bout a 2 days now and the other one just popped above soil this afternoon. You can see it yet but I just noticed the shell casing tonight


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Love me some princess bride. 

Here's one of my gals. Sour D.

View attachment 2492379


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like The Hulk's grow bags.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Looks like The Hulk's grow bags.


Hulk Smash!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Love me some princess bride.
> 
> Here's one of my gals. Sour D.
> 
> View attachment 2492379


i really like your colorful fabric pots!and your girls look fannnntastic as well!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

I was thinking about you when I bought the fabric and when I made them. I guessed you'd like a bright pink one. I even have a club 600 patch.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2013)

Jiggy joined a union: 

Seamsters Local 420

ba-dum-bump!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking about you when I bought the fabric and when I made them. I guessed you'd like a bright pink one. I even have a club 600 patch.
> 
> View attachment 2492428


Mass produce those bitches and sell em. They'll go like hot cakes. I've got natural spring water I'm going to throw some microbes and some molasses in and put a big ol buddha on it and sell it to garden stores  

We could make millions jig! Lets do this! 




























Is it just me or can you guys tell when I've smoked a lot? lol  

OH and I finally gave in at 149 notifications . Let this start all over damn it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2013)

lmao, yeah right! its an honor jigfresh to be recogninzed by you. totally awesome!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2013)

Lets hope they have a good Red Eye filter on THIS camera:







Skoobal-dee-shlanka!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

Hung up my weed dryers today! $7 at ikea to recap!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Hung up my weed dryers today! $7 at ikea to recap!


Thank you ikea for thinking of us stoners


----------



## eleventysix (Jan 22, 2013)

Figured I throw out some 600w porn here haha...


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

Smorgenborgen 6ers', just thought I'd post a little something something for y'all 'Mericans over there.....get with it peeps, ffs!!!! And to entice you to click, the article is called: Why Do Americans Not Buy Diesel Cars!
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20130109-why-do-americans-not-buy-diesels


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 23, 2013)

Everybody meet my neighbor Jerry. He wanted me to tell you all that "He was growing grass when you were swimmin in you daddies nuts" lol 
He is quite a character for sure. He is the junk collector. Within the first five minutes of meeting him he asked "where are you going to put the garden?"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

One the main reasons is that a Jetta TDI starts at about $23,000.
A regular Jetta starts at under $17,000.
So at about 30% more expensive, it's not just a little more money to buy into a diesel like the article says.
But, it has been a mystery to many over here as to why diesel engines never caught on with the majority of drivers, other than the stigma of smell of the fuel and it's oily residues, the bad particulate emissions from decades past, the higher cost for repairs when things need it, and the higher cost of diesel fuel and lack of ready availability compared to gasoline (in the U.S.).
Personally, I'm all for diesels.
Especially when running bio-diesel.
How cool would it be to have your exhaust gases smelling of fried chips?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Everybody meet my neighbor Jerry. He wanted me to tell you all that "He was growing grass when you were swimmin in you daddies nuts" lol
> He is quite a character for sure. He is the junk collector.


I never swam in my daddy's nuts.
But I DID run my flyboard around while waiting for my dash for the gash:

[video=youtube_share;lM8kEHjQz9U]http://youtu.be/lM8kEHjQz9U[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> advice on bho.....DON'T DO IT! lol.
> 
> yeh mate, you'll need to purge that shit to fuk or you are going to get real bad headaches. You want to get super expensive Butane as well from what I hear.
> I just made some alcohol erl last night. Had to be fruggle with the liquer but I did something slightly different. Will post some pics shortly.


I think i jumped in without giving it too much thought, the erl sounds great and the Pic's are belters as per D.S.T. So is that done with alcohol like in iso ? Going to have to get some homework done during the snowy days!
Your plants are looking lush D, sooooo grean n mean!

regards


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

That's just supply and demand though. This was also the case in the UK many years ago as well. More people buy them, the price will go down. Like everything in life, people don't like CHANGE!


DoobieBrother said:


> One the main reasons is that a Jetta TDI starts at about $23,000.
> A regular Jetta starts at under $17,000.
> So at about 30% more expensive, it's not just a little more money to buy into a diesel like the article says.
> But, it has been a mystery to many over here as to why diesel engines never caught on with the majority of drivers, other than the stigma of smell of the fuel and it's oily residues, the bad particulate emissions from decades past, the higher cost for repairs when things need it, and the higher cost of diesel fuel and lack of ready availability compared to gasoline (in the U.S.).
> ...





Cindyguygrower said:


> I think i jumped in without giving it too much thought, the erl sounds great and the Pic's are belters as per D.S.T. So is that done with alcohol like in iso ? Going to have to get some homework done during the snowy days!
> Your plants are looking lush D, sooooo grean n mean!
> 
> regards


Was with everclear, but iso would do just as good.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> Smorgenborgen 6ers', just thought I'd post a little something something for y'all 'Mericans over there.....get with it peeps, ffs!!!! And to entice you to click, the article is called: Why Do Americans Not Buy Diesel Cars!
> http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20130109-why-do-americans-not-buy-diesels


10 years ago a diesel was a great choice in california. Fuel was about $1.00 cheaper per gallon. Now Diesel is at least .60 cents higher. I paid $4.80 a gallon the other day for diesel. We are being raped by oil companies.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> That's just supply and demand though.


Indeed: "We have the 'Supply' and these are our demands..."

The price on a non-renewable power source will only increase as demand for it increases, even if the cost of it does not increase.

I'm still waiting for my "Mr. Fusion" power cell...

[video=youtube_share;t0DqJYGnOQU]http://youtu.be/t0DqJYGnOQU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

Curious DST,

is ISO the same 60 second wash aye? and does it taint the taste? i did a batch a while back and i think i left it too long with the mash in. so it was dark in colour but still had a chemy taste?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 23, 2013)

M1 my bagseed f1 cross growing out side through the winter. temps have gotten down to like 34 at the lowest i think, 50 degrees right now. pollinated her see if i cant get some seeds out of her i just had the pollen in a plastic bag dont know if its stilll good. shes going to be a beast though one day. when she reveges.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2013)

well started the seeds i got from a friend see how this goes, i never seem to have any luck when it comes to seeds spending fortunes on them so my m8 gis sum of his seeds he bought of ebay supposed to be feminized he gave me 
2 train wreck 
5 blue cheese 
5 super silver haze 
and i also had a seed out of sum weed a kid said was purple kush so thats in aswell heres a few pics


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

Having never used iso I cannot really say about taste. I am down to a 10 second wash if that....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Curious DST,
> 
> is ISO the same 60 second wash aye? and does it taint the taste? i did a batch a while back and i think i left it too long with the mash in. so it was dark in colour but still had a chemy taste?


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

that one 3rd row down has Purple written all over it, lol. Good luck with em Bud. What's been your problem in the past? not germing?


budolskie said:


> well started the seeds i got from a friend see how this goes, i never seem to have any luck when it comes to seeds spending fortunes on them so my m8 gis sum of his seeds he bought of ebay supposed to be feminized he gave me
> 2 train wreck
> 5 blue cheese
> 5 super silver haze
> and i also had a seed out of sum weed a kid said was purple kush so thats in aswell heres a few pics


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> that one 3rd row down has Purple written all over it, lol. Good luck with em Bud. What's been your problem in the past? not germing?


few germ'd last time just only 1 or 2 popped out jiffy put which i know i soaked up with cold tap water out wit
h out thinking and potted them straight into the jiffy's dont no if i shocked them doing that thats why i have put the jiffy pots in little trays water this time inside the propogator see if that helps. was also a bit slow on getting a little light for them last time round but gona get one this weekend any suggestions on a cheap one i been looking in b n q for little floresents u put under you cubaords in kitchen would a few of them do u recon or just go for the cfl


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a strip of led's from ikea that I use for clones and germing. Or one of those 11w strip lights or something would do to get them going.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2013)

how much are the led strips, i would probs get a couple of the 11w would only to get them ready for the 400mh in cooltube,


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

Fuk knows mate. I have had mine for years now....I just checked the 2013 catalogue and couldn't see any but they still have em.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

here they are 20 quid. Only 19.95 euro in Holland (first time I have ever seen anything cheaper in Holland!!!!)
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00119419/


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2013)

do u get them 4 strips aswell for the 20 quid, looks like i could pick up from a local store would that be enough light for what i need or would i benefit more from 40 quids worth i dont mind spending the extra on my hobby


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

Aye lad. The strips are included. And they also sell similar things at my local DIY store as well.

Here's my little clone box at the minute. Box is also ikea, lol.











Peace , DST


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice I'm going tomorow for them haha, il have a clone box like that soon haha to check these for sex if try keep a mother if a get a good one out the blue cheese smoked that a few times and been lovely


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

Up late and baking & baking (with Extrema).
Bake & bake.
Bacon.... mmmmmm....... grglrglrglrglrlllll.......








Some rat bastard swiped two of the first batch (and they were delicious, thank you for asking).








Batch #2 is still intact:







I also have a tall drinking glass chilling in the freezer, and I have some chocolate milk stashed away in the fridge that I've been saving for just such an occasion.

I'll snap a final pic when the drinking glass is frozen properly.
My apologies to those on a diet.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

I am on the weed diet....it's revolutionary I tell ya!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Everybody meet my neighbor Jerry. He wanted me to tell you all that* "He was growing grass when you were swimmin in you daddies nuts" lol *
> He is quite a character for sure. He is the junk collector. Within the first five minutes of meeting him he asked "where are you going to put the garden?"
> 
> View attachment 2492811


I was in my dads nuts back in 76  good one though.




And go ninners!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

As prophesied by the sayers of sooth:


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2013)

Good morning 600 crew. lmao! I was going to take some pics and my damn, camera's gone! Going to tell my kids, to put back my camera for now on.. So here are some 5 day old pics


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't know if it will be okay to put them in a greenhouse now? need to put most in 4 gallon pots now. Shit!

Going to put a few in the greenhouse and see how they do. Temps at night are about 40f/day, highs 60f, with rain the next few days


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

whats the differance between quid and a pound? yeah i fucken pay attention here lmao. i have a plant that looks so similar to pic 1 cali i wonder if they're the same strain. weird, it was alil easier when i just take pheno's from random bag beans, i think i fucked up the seeds during planting and mislabeled med man and the auto's, I mean those fucken auto's were under t-5's for 6 weeks no flowering so i threw em into 12/12 last night, the sativa dom that i thought was med man has been in same area as the dogs from bb, the dogs are in there third week of flower and im excited they are beastmode atm. The sativa dom has grown to 4 feet high but no flowering after 13 days of 12/12. im fucking confused honestly guys.I was thinking of throwing the large sat. dom into a veg room and hammering it with t-5 24 hours!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 23, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well started the seeds i got from a friend see how this goes, i never seem to have any luck when it comes to seeds spending fortunes on them so my m8 gis sum of his seeds he bought of ebay supposed to be feminized he gave me
> 2 train wreck
> 5 blue cheese
> 5 super silver haze
> and i also had a seed out of sum weed a kid said was purple kush so thats in aswell heres a few pics


Use caution when growing the SSH. She has the most wicked stretch I've ever encountered. Like..... 500% stretch, Sally O'Malley shit. I tried it once and ended up having to pull it from my box at mid flower because I had used every training method in my power to keep it from taking over my box, and there was no stopping her. You might consider an early transplant and a very short veg. Good luck bud!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Everybody meet my neighbor Jerry. He wanted me to tell you all that "He was growing grass when you were swimmin in you daddies nuts" lol
> He is quite a character for sure. He is the junk collector. Within the first five minutes of meeting him he asked "where are you going to put the garden?"









I forgot to add that I dig his solar panel array.


Okay, off to bed for me for a bit.
The cookies & chocolate milk and Extrema have done their job.

"See ya'll in a while!", said the crocodile with tons of guile, breath so vile and a toothy smile that you could see a mile from the banks of the Nile while trippin' with Jimi and playin' "Voodoo Chile" flamenco-style!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

man i bet that dude brews some fine moonshine and smokes some good outdoor.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i bet that dude brews some fine moonshine and smokes some good outdoor.


lol, saw the first pic, but didn't see the guy? I need to go solar.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> here they are 20 quid. Only 19.95 euro in Holland (first time I have ever seen anything cheaper in Holland!!!!)
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00119419/


We're all repping Ikea now! And how can I forget the cheap ass breakfast! Or lunch w/e time ur there.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I forgot to add that I dig his solar panel array.
> 
> 
> Okay, off to bed for me for a bit.
> ...


Anyone else notice the commode sitting out there? Hope it's not his regular spot!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2013)

Got them d and seen the tub that is 57x38and 28 cm deep will that be big enough for what I want or could I go bigger


----------



## Dobby (Jan 23, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> The sativa dom has grown to 4 feet high but no flowering after 13 days of 12/12.


Are the branches still growing in pairs or have they started to alternate?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

Dobby said:


> Are the branches still growing in pairs or have they started to alternate?


she started flowering this am lmao, dude ive never grown sativas on purpose anywho lol, hey dobbs check this shit out rofl i almost pissed myself! i used to log with a family member of his many moons ago![video=youtube_share;xwDga5R7uxA]http://youtu.be/xwDga5R7uxA[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I forgot to add that I dig his solar panel array.
> 
> 
> Okay, off to bed for me for a bit.
> ...


Im still tripping on this photo. Can you give us a little detail? What is this place? Where sheds go to die? Does he live in there? I had a friend growing up who lived in a place like this, they grew weed and it was the best in the land! They sold lots of it too and I always used to wonder why dont they maybe upgrade to a little trailer or something!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 23, 2013)

So who's going outdoors this year
my line up will be 
Dj shorts blue dream
blue pit
cookies maybe
and sour diesel


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

"The New Orleans Pelicans" Oh ffs lord have mercy! Sure to strike fear in all other NBA teams.



oh btw Worm, your new neighbor sounds cool as shit bro! 
I had a multi quote all ready this morning but something happened 

Anyway, good afternoon 600.

No outdoor for me this year method  good luck with it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

Ihave an outdoor line-up first will be medicine man, then a new strain ive been blessed with trying thats a northeastern us strain grown and matured by a nice gardener and when i say nice i mean NICE. So here's early dog porn. Ya know guys its funny how these girls spurted exactly as bb said they would. I got both phenotypes short and stocky and the tall lanky mama's, i did get two hermies outa 10 but in all fairness i was experiancing cold drops during veg that MAY have played a part.I am super excited to see these girls flourishing in this way, all i can say is many thanks to dst who suggested i look into a excellent company i dont need to mention names we all know who has zee dog! Here they are week 2-3 flower
the first pic is of week one flower the rest is 12 days later.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Up late and baking & baking (with Extrema).
> Bake & bake.
> Bacon.... mmmmmm....... grglrglrglrglrlllll.......
> 
> ...



Thats just wrong doobie.... posting stuff like that in here.......


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a big old mup for good looking things.....doobs cali, sweet!


DoobieBrother said:


> As prophesied by the sayers of sooth:





VTMi'kmaq said:


> whats the differance between quid and a pound? yeah i fucken pay attention here lmao.


Absolutely diddly squat, nadda, nix, hellemaal niks, etc. They are the same thing. In the Queens English, they are known as 1 Pound Sterling or £1.00 


supchaka said:


> We're all repping Ikea now! And how can I forget the cheap ass breakfast! Or lunch w/e time ur there.


I hate IKEA as well, it's a chore of a place! But they do cheep hotdogs and my wife loves hotdogs..god help me.



budolskie said:


> Got them d and seen the tub that is 57x38and 28 cm deep will that be big enough for what I want or could I go bigger


Ikea rah rah rah, lol. Same size as mine Bud (roughly a little taller I think)



method2mymadness said:


> So who's going outdoors this year
> my line up will be
> Dj shorts blue dream
> blue pit
> ...


Mmmmn, not sure yet. Better get my shizz in gear. (he says looking out at -3 and snow!)


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

this didn't bump ffs!


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Good morning 600 crew. lmao! I was going to take some pics and my damn, camera's gone! Going to tell my kids, to put back my camera for now on.. So here are some 5 day old pics View attachment 2493054View attachment 2493055View attachment 2493056View attachment 2493057View attachment 2493058View attachment 2493059View attachment 2493060View attachment 2493061View attachment 2493062View attachment 2493063View attachment 2493064View attachment 2493065View attachment 2493066


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello 6ers! Hope all is well, I've been busy outside today trying to get stuff in order for my outdoor run this spring/summer.

Oh and of course had to build a bunny cage for the boys and while I was at it I went ahead and fixed something up for the chickens 


Start of compost pile #1


Start of compost pile #2


Bunny and chicken shed's for the boys and old lady.


Start of a new fire pit 



My old red barn 


Picked up some hay for the dogs and chickens and some compost.

Have a good evening everyone, gonna go out to eat with the family! Stay high and happy growing!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen rabbit cages with wire mesh floors over old an bathtub, which makes a good worm bin in all of the rabbit waste.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I've seen rabbit cages with wire mesh floors over old an bathtub, which makes a good worm bin in all of the rabbit waste.
> 
> 
> cof


In search of an old bath tub


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> this didn't bump ffs!


fuck those pics! I will post new ones to night. With my 600 JD Light ballast at full blast with 600 watts of mh in veg. the way my t5 setup up is, and how my closet is. I couldn't rise the t5 setup, so it had to go.

Will get new pics up to night, and do more strain pics tomorrow. So I can show each one???? Might just do that to night.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

Total rip fro my journal ... on the sly. 





Day 31


Gaaaaaary  






My advanced techniques for males. WARNING: not for beginners!
I call this the DST technique... (deadly stress training) lol
First, smoke some kief.







Dump the plant upside down, and break away that fine soil to be used for your females. (I didnt bother separating much of the roots... there looking good if I must say so myself)







Then throw away. (these will be fed to the donkeys for quick destruction of evidence! lol) 
Again, not for beginners.








Some pics from above of mainlines. 
This four banger (maybe female) will be perfect for the vertical scrog 








Another four header.









8 bangers! Im really liking the way this mainlining is looking.


















And one of the blue pits.... These are kicking ass.











So no real signs of females yet,,, they should be showing soooon.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn I'm full and so tired. Been a long day. Think it's time to smoke a bowl and watch a movie.

Beautiful plants whodat, I've been looking into mainlining.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

Sprout pR0n:
*_Extrema_








water drop pR0n:
(_there's a sprout in there, I swear to FSM!_)


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

Love the pr0n doobie, I also like the new av lol.

^^ thanks giggles. Im munching down and may treat myself to some good old fashion T.V.
Sweet project you got going on! I really like the rabbit pin idea cof mentioned. I would like to do it for my future rabbits but I cant bring myself to keep them in cages  I'll just have to scoop some up from a large pin or two (one for males), will be mixed with hay too. I think I'll build a few chicken/rabbit tractors. For anyone that doesn't know, those are movable pins that you can locate and rotate to selectively fertilize certain areas for future use.  Good for the land and provides the animals with fresh new patch everyday.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

You are being watched...


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2013)

When I was a kid we had a shitload of animals I had to take care of. I did have the help of 3 siblings though. Horses, cows, chickens, turkeys, rabbits and pigs. Fuck them all! Lol I got my fill of the farm life and don't think I want it again. Anyways, what I was gonna say was we had a goat in like a 10x10 pen that was a "tractor" I guess you call it. He was next to the driveway and we'd just move it a little further down the road when his patch was bare. Get to the end of the driveway and move him to the other side and start the other direction! It may have been a sheep, no fuck it was a lamb cuz I forgot we ate him lol.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh and we had a mean fucking rooster too, but what rooster isn't!? One of us would gather eggs while the other kept the rooster back with a broom!

Oh oh oh, and jigs a motherfucker!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

^^ doobie that freaked my high ass out bro lol.



supchaka said:


> When I was a kid we had a shitload of animals I had to take care of. I did have the help of 3 siblings though. Horses, cows, chickens, turkeys, rabbits and pigs. Fuck them all! Lol I got my fill of the farm life and don't think I want it again. Anyways, what I was gonna say was we had a goat in like a 10x10 pen that was a "tractor" I guess you call it. He was next to the driveway and we'd just move it a little further down the road when his patch was bare. Get to the end of the driveway and move him to the other side and start the other direction! It may have been a sheep, no fuck it was a lamb cuz I forgot we ate him lol.


Bwahaha that story got real pretty quick at the end there lol mmmm lamb  Id like a goat too... Why stop there, how about a few peacock and an elephant!



supchaka said:


> Oh and we had a mean fucking rooster too, but what rooster isn't!? One of us would gather eggs while the other kept the rooster back with a broom!
> 
> Oh oh oh, and we had several illegal aliens live with us over the years too! Hardest working fuckers I've ever seen. Not lazy like the California Mexican



Aliens!!?!?!?!!!! Dit they have the classic big heads and eyes?!?!?!?!!  Im cool with aliens lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

The rooster must fly, else he will surely die...

[video=youtube_share;uAE6Il6OTcs]http://youtu.be/uAE6Il6OTcs[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Love the pr0n doobie, I also like the new av lol.
> 
> ^^ thanks giggles. Im munching down and may treat myself to some good old fashion T.V.
> Sweet project you got going on! I really like the rabbit pin idea cof mentioned. I would like to do it for my future rabbits but I cant bring myself to keep them in cages  I'll just have to scoop some up from a large pin or two (one for males), will be mixed with hay too. I think I'll build a few chicken/rabbit tractors. For anyone that doesn't know, those are movable pins that you can locate and rotate to selectively fertilize certain areas for future use.  Good for the land and provides the animals with fresh new patch everyday.


Haha thanks, Ya they boys wanted a rabbit hutch and who was I to say no to them? I usually let my rabbits run but gotta make the old lady and kids happy . I've been on the hunt for an old bathtub all night lol. Asked my old lady's dad, of course he asked why I wanted it lol. 

Oh and guess what whodat, I'm watching MOONSHINERS!!!!



DoobieBrother said:


> You are being watched...


Trippy, Especially while smoking on some sativa lol.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2013)

Wake n bake god I love filling the bowl 5 mins after a open eyes gona start this idiot abroad my m8s say is a canny laugh


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

Alright guy's it's time for me to order some new beans again, any suggestions on strains?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2013)

All these memories coming back! We used to slaughter a lot of our animals (most) lol that's what we had them for right!? I used to watch the butcher when he'd come in his box truck. He'd plink whatever he was doing that day with a .22 behind the ear. His truck had a winch on it and he'd string them up and gut em, skin em, chop off their bits and all that, then he'd take them back to his shop and do the cuts. We had 2 huge freezers full of meat. Wtf were my parents thinking letting a 7 year old kid watch that shit lol no wonder I'm so fucked up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm being watched all the time...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Alright guy's it's time for me to order some new beans again, any suggestions on strains?


what qualities are you looking for?


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> what qualities are you looking for?
> 
> 
> cof


At this point anything. I'm just wanting something new. I've run a shit ton of white label, tga, cali conn, GGG, sensi, dinafem, just to many to name. 

I love me some indica but lately I've wanted to try a sativa now that I've got the 600 and a new tent. I use to love the knock me on my ass stone but now I'm more of the mental trippy high as I can still accomplish shit. 

I want something stable and short node gaping with rock hard buds. I've been looking at Roklok.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you looked at Breeders Boutique?
http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/desktops


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Have you looked at Breeders Boutique?
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/desktops
> 
> 
> cof


No I didn't think I'd be able to get them out to where I am.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe the Deep Blue, short plant, does reasonably well in a 12/12 system. So if you don't care about numbers then happy days.

Morning/Evening 6'ers. Just going through the backlog. Icey icey cold here today, down to -6.

Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Maybe the Deep Blue, short plant, does reasonably well in a 12/12 system. So if you don't care about numbers then happy days.
> 
> Morning/Evening 6'ers. Just going through the backlog. Icey icey cold here today, down to -6.
> 
> Peace, DST


Numbers don't mean a thing to me. It's more about the quality of medicine for me. 

Don't got nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

I grew out a bunch of Deep Blues from seed in a 12/12 light shcedule from germination and they all finished with about 9-10 weeks from seed to chop.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> I grew out a bunch of Deep Blues from seed in a 12/12 light shcedule from germination and they all finished with about 9-10 weeks from seed to chop.


What were your numbers like? That's not bad at all from germination.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

I got 200gram from 10 in 12/12. Probably could have got more but they were in 3.5 litre pots (3/4 of a gallon)


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> I got 200gram from 10 in 12/12. Probably could have got more but they were in 3.5 litre pots (3/4 of a gallon)


Not bad, how's the quality? 

Jesus BB shipping is outragous!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not BB's shipping, it's the Dutch post. And to be honest, if you select normal shipping it's as good as stealth. So it's like 9 euro max. And the price of the seeds far outweight any cost of shipping imo.

And the Deep Blue is a very nice indica stone for me. Super tasty as well (like sweet and dank mixed). You can check out some Deep Blue grows on this thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552306-deep-blue-f3-f4.html

post costs in NL:
http://www.postnl.nl/tarieven/pakketten/


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

Good read:
I read "I am Legend" yesterday by Richard Matheson. Excellent read, highly recommned it.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2013)

just took a few pic in dark an u can notice sum orange on couple of the leaves any idea to what it is?

also d i think im gona stick with my heated prop and them led's heres 2 pics 1 with the flash off on camera and led's on on top of the prop and ot pic with led's off and flash on camera


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Good read:
> I read "I am Legend" yesterday by Richard Matheson. Excellent read, highly recommned it.


excellent account of going into madness. film was wank in compariosn


budolskie said:


> just took a few pic in dark an u can notice sum orange on couple of the leaves any idea to what it is?
> 
> also d i think im gona stick with my heated prop and them led's heres 2 pics 1 with the flash off on camera and led's on on top of the prop and ot pic with led's off and flash on camera



looking canny bud


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> film was wank in compariosn


totally agree. Nothing like the book really as far as meaning and story. (well, apart from the blood sucking humans).

Had to laugh at this, you shermans are funny>>>
A 2003 survey suggested that a third of US visitors to Scotland believed the haggis was an animal. Nearly a quarter thought they could catch one

And here's the article. Haggis is as illegal as weed is in the US, lol. They make lung free haggis, wtf!!!

The offal truth about American Haggis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21128089


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

do what?!?!?!? lmao what a joke.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

All beef and sheep imports from the UK have been banned since 1989. Is that so the farmers can sell their jacked up cows that are full of steroids. Oh the land of the free


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

mate I recently lost it when i found out that black pudding is now not longer made with blood unless you get it from a farmers market or direct at the farm.

haemoglobin substitute or some shit. tastes all wrong


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Not bad, how's the quality?
> 
> Jesus BB shipping is outragous!


I just did the $10 shipping to Ca. 4 times I got packs in my mail by 2weeks


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2013)

Couldn't get pics yet. Had to go out of town last night.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2013)

Just been to burger king as well there as I got a bage of soil my m8s saying that mention to have horses in ha I don't read the news paper like, don any dog fem to meet at byker again this weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

I've one pack sat in the draw fella, just in case you were going to get back to me. all selfed seeds so should be fems aye I can meet you in the morning same place about 10:30 if that suits ya? can't do sat or sunday though


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2013)

How bout Monday a can't tomorrow m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

sound aye. or can do today about ten past 5?

you start the last lot off aye? guess not or you'd be taking cuts eh.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2013)

Fucked the last lot ha few quid on seeds iv done and fucked ha that's why I stared these freebies from a m8 he bought were mention to be fem but unsure so I buy sum fem to make it worth in case I don't get any female out these 13. Today is to l8 m8 Monday or anytime next week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

monday it is then fella. 10 bells do ya?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

Something I found silly... we recently had a law we could vote on in California. It would have made food companies obligated to print on the labels that they use Genetically Modified ingredients. Right now they don't have to and none do.

We voted it down. People here would rather save a couple dollars on their grocery bill, than know what does and what doesn't have GM shit in it. And this is California! Ahh... ignorance is bliss.

It's arguable that it would raise prices at all... but that's what the food companies commercials on the subject would have you believe. Also arguable that GM foods are bad in any way. I'm not necessarily saying they are bad... but I'd at least like to know what is and what isn't.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

It wouldn't have cost us, the consumer, anything! Total sham on their part...

Oh yeah, and lab tests done with rats and GMO food show much, much, much (much) higher rates of quickly metastasizing cancer. GMO and Monsanto ARE THE DEVIL.

Sorry. I am very passionate about this subject.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

PM me if that's not ok for you budolski fella!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Something I found silly... we recently had a law we could vote on in California. It would have made food companies obligated to print on the labels that they use Genetically Modified ingredients. Right now they don't have to and none do.
> 
> We voted it down. People here would rather save a couple dollars on their grocery bill, than know what does and what doesn't have GM shit in it. And this is California! Ahh... ignorance is bliss.
> 
> It's arguable that it would raise prices at all... but that's what the food companies commercials on the subject would have you believe. Also arguable that GM foods are bad in any way. I'm not necessarily saying they are bad... but I'd at least like to know what is and what isn't.


Really? You voted it down? Even asian(russia is asia right?) companies make it mandatory. Here you may or may not let people know if your food contains gmo's. I dont care much but id like to know whats up with or in my food.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

Hard to believe us wacko liberals out here would vote that down. The power of misinformation.

Been thinking about getting an assault rifle lately. I'm not really a fan of having guns around the house, but I was thinking I could bury it for when shit really goes down. I shot an HK a couple times... those are fun.

Oh, and my plants are loving the soil. It's fun to play with dirt. Almost the weekend!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive had plenty of assault rifles over n over. Now i own no guns at all. but i do feel i need a pistol, now you got me thinking About a tek9 incase i need more ikn my clip. My wife will be the owner of course, and the shooter.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> All these memories coming back! We used to slaughter a lot of our animals (most) lol that's what we had them for right!? I used to watch the butcher when he'd come in his box truck. He'd plink whatever he was doing that day with a .22 behind the ear. His truck had a winch on it and he'd string them up and gut em, skin em, chop off their bits and all that, then he'd take them back to his shop and do the cuts. We had 2 huge freezers full of meat. Wtf were my parents thinking letting a 7 year old kid watch that shit lol no wonder I'm so fucked up.


And nowadays kids freak when they find a bone in their food because they dont know what it is. 
Mobile butcher thats cool. 



DoobieBrother said:


> I'm being watched all the time...


Careful now doob, it may become self aware 




budolskie said:


> just took a few pic in dark an u can notice sum orange on couple of the leaves any idea to what it is?
> 
> also d i think im gona stick with my heated prop and them led's heres 2 pics 1 with the flash off on camera and led's on on top of the prop and ot pic with led's off and flash on camera


NIce 






hey sixas.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats spot on don 10 bells it is


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> All these memories coming back! We used to slaughter a lot of our animals (most) lol that's what we had them for right!? I used to watch the butcher when he'd come in his box truck. He'd plink whatever he was doing that day with a .22 behind the ear. His truck had a winch on it and he'd string them up and gut em, skin em, chop off their bits and all that, then he'd take them back to his shop and do the cuts. We had 2 huge freezers full of meat. Wtf were my parents thinking letting a 7 year old kid watch that shit lol no wonder I'm so fucked up.[/QUOTI
> 
> 
> I learned young I could skin gut and quarter and carry out deer and elk by 9 years old started watching it be done very early like 3 or 4
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

I never seen an animal skinned, or a bird plucked. I've cleaned fish and that's about it. lol... cracked a few eggs. It's crazy how detached we are from what we consume.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

It's an almost sacred ritual where I come from. (to me the hunt is a sacred ritual)
Back home it's the oddest thing when you run across someone who doesn't hunt.

*and to think, I married a vegetarian-almost-vegan...


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I never seen an animal skinned, or a bird plucked. I've cleaned fish and that's about it. lol... cracked a few eggs. It's crazy how detached we are from what we consume.


When skinned and cut up properly it's really not a big deal not tons of blood and guts the guts come out all at once then cut the connected area then drag the animal away from the guts just dnt break there stomach lining that shit smells bad 
and dnt mind cleaning fish cleaned halabit salmon trout bass tons of fish birds dnt mind but it's a pain to pluck birds I remember going to my uncles and getting paid to pluck geese duck pheasants and turkey


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's an almost *sacred ritual *where I come from.
> Back home it's the oddest thing when you run across someone who doesn't hunt.
> 
> *and to think, I married a vegetarian-almost-vegan...



As it should be. 
Iv gutted and skinned a few hogs but thats about it. I was raised in the city so no not much of hunting going on lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> As it should be.
> Iv gutted and skinned a few hogs but thats about it. I was raised in the city so no not much of hunting going on lol


same here, but i have fished. i will hunt one day for sure though. lol @ being 26+ and being a newb in something as difficult as hunting.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's an almost sacred ritual where I come from. (to me the hunt is a sacred ritual)
> Back home it's the oddest thing when you run across someone who doesn't hunt.
> 
> *and to think, I married a vegetarian-almost-vegan...


Ur in Oregon aren't u or is that someone ealse I used to live in Portland we use to hunt the upper Eastern portion for elk
used to live on green valley road right on the the calapooia river ran thru our back yard pretty Shure it was that river 
I miss Fred myers


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2013)

Really want to go now hunting this year

Guess we will have to have the first club 600 hunting trip ...probly be to stoned to get any hunting done haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn!
I'm getting hungry now!


[video=youtube_share;VxjqPBP7cZg]http://youtu.be/VxjqPBP7cZg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;R2gerwNnabk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=R2gerwNnabk[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ur in Oregon aren't u or is that someone ealse I used to live in Portland we use to hunt the upper Eastern portion for elk
> used to live on green valley road right on the the calapooia river ran thru our back yard pretty Shure it was that river
> I miss Fred myers


Sorry, missed this post.
Yes, living in Oregon these days.
My hunting days were back in Alaska.
Since moving here I've had a couple of major health issues pop up, so I haven't been outdoorsy at all.
Sucks, too.
I always wanted to go squatching, and now that I'm in the big fella's backyard, I'm not able to get out into the backcountry to search.
Oh, the bitter sweet irony of it all...


*edit: ever since I was a little kid back in Alaska, whenever I'd be out in the bush, I'd do random squatch calls & tree knocks and listen for any response. I'm about as good as Bobo, when it comes to squatch calls.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry, missed this post.
> Yes, living in Oregon these days.
> My hunting days were back in Alaska.
> Since moving here I've had a couple of major health issues pop up, so I haven't been outdoorsy at all.
> ...


My family from anchorage or however u spell it well not from but my mom and her brothers and my grandma and grandpa grew up there commercial fishing and gold mining

And out of all this aliens and non sense big foot I have hope for I do believe ha


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah been hunting "poes" most of my life, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

Nothing wrong with hairy poes, so long as it doesn't smell like a skunk ape.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

Poes isn't always hairy, lol.

edit: I've sniffed a couple of harbour fannies in my time, haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> My family from anchorage or however u spell it well not from but my mom and her brothers and my grandma and grandpa grew up there commercial fishing and gold mining
> 
> And out of all this aliens and non sense big foot I have hope for I do believe ha


Pretty cool.

I actually never thought I'd leave, but the wife (who was also born & raised in AK) hates the winters, so here we are.

We haven't washed our car since buying it over 3 years ago, and it's still cleaner than a week of driving it in Anchorage.
I was raised in Anchorage, but grew to hate it, and the whole city experience.
It looks like we'll be trying for a house sooner than expected (1 year, instead of 3 to 5 years), and I'm working on the wife to consider buying in one of the small towns near here, rather than in the suburbs (and Salem only has about 100k people in it), or on the edge of the city next to farm land.
Any kind of city just seems like a prison to me anymore.
Quiet forests make me smile...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Poes isn't always hairy, lol.
> 
> edit: I've sniffed a couple of harbour fannies in my time, haha


Heh, I just noticed that the little puking emoticon has vomit spraying from his nose when he ralphs.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats so fucking nasty lol.

EDIT: I told wife, she said "God you guys are disgusting sometimes." like we did it or something hahaha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

Naw, mange, that ain't nasty...
... THIS is nasty:

*http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tosh.0+puking&oq=tosh.0+puking&gs_l=youtube.3..0l2.5371.5371.0.7564.1.1.0.0.0.0.63.63.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.xC-Qr_nlmek

*and yet, why does it make me laugh so hard!?*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay...
...here's something a bit less nasty:
(*go full screen and change the resolution to 480 for better results)

[video=youtube_share;2lZHxDh__NU]http://youtu.be/2lZHxDh__NU[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I just did the $10 shipping to Ca. 4 times I got packs in my mail by 2weeks


Awesome, I'm going to have to make me a order 



DST said:


> It's not BB's shipping, it's the Dutch post. And to be honest, if you select normal shipping it's as good as stealth. So it's like 9 euro max. And the price of the seeds far outweight any cost of shipping imo.
> 
> And the Deep Blue is a very nice indica stone for me. Super tasty as well (like sweet and dank mixed). You can check out some Deep Blue grows on this thread:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552306-deep-blue-f3-f4.html
> ...


Damn Dutch post lol, Deep Blue it is then. What do you recommend for something new in my outdoor this year?



jigfresh said:


> Hard to believe us wacko liberals out here would vote that down. The power of misinformation.
> 
> Been thinking about getting an assault rifle lately. I'm not really a fan of having guns around the house, but I was thinking I could bury it for when shit really goes down. I shot an HK a couple times... those are fun.
> 
> Oh, and my plants are loving the soil. It's fun to play with dirt. Almost the weekend!


I love playing in the dirt, brings the kid out in me and I love being a kid! 



jigfresh said:


> I never seen an animal skinned, or a bird plucked. I've cleaned fish and that's about it. lol... cracked a few eggs. It's crazy how detached we are from what we consume.


That's the real world for ya. But I've seen it all as I grew up on a farm all my life 



whodatnation said:


> As it should be.
> Iv gutted and skinned a few hogs but thats about it. I was raised in the city so no not much of hunting going on lol


Damn city kids lol, but now your not in the city so enjoy it 



method2mymadness said:


> Really want to go now hunting this year
> 
> Guess we will have to have the first club 600 hunting trip ...probly be to stoned to get any hunting done haha


I'll go on it! Don't get stoned and shoot me though that's all I ask. I'm not wanting to be no Harry Whittington 



jigfresh said:


> Thats so fucking nasty lol.
> 
> EDIT: I told wife, she said "God you guys are disgusting sometimes." like we did it or something hahaha.


Isn't that how all wife's are lol, oh well I love mine and she makes sure I don't have to do all my watering 

Wow that was a lot of catching up to do. I swear when I'm gone all day I come back and have to read like 20 pages to figure out whats going on lol. 

Well I think I found me an old cast iron bath tub, my grandma said she has one on their farm. Gonna go look at it this weekend, finger's crossed  

Hi 6er's!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey giggles.
This may help you out a little, from your user cp (my riu) on the left under "my account" is "general settings", from general settings you can select "Number of Posts to Show Per Page:" put that at 40, 40 posts per page is much easier to handle.... The six needs an option for 80 posts a page lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2013)

Just checked the mail the anticipation on waiting for seeds sucks want to pop those fu$?ers


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 24, 2013)

Why does my post say posted at 8:41had me tripping for a minute thinking I need to get the kid to bed its only 6:41


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

You must have your settings set for Central time or something. It says you posted at 6:41 for me. Kid's like "Dad... I'm not even close to tired, why you making me go to bed."


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 24, 2013)

So the longer I'm into this, the more things make sense! Last run ro ots where brownish. To me they looked real good and healthy but final product was lacking more then the cure could fix. This time I'm using only certain things from my Technoflora kit and using other stuff I picked up as well. Today I picked up the lid to my d w c setup and HOOOOLY mackerel!!! Those things are whiter then white!!! And there's a fukn EXPLOSION of them in there. I'm so excited for what's ahead!! I swear I get better and better at this.  all thanks to you guys!! Ill throw some pics up. Not sure if you guys wanna see root porn but I got it lol. Ty guys for all the help over time and I hope you all have a good night!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

We spank it to roots all the time!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Bondage pr0n. fap fap fap.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

So THAT's what Gary is up to during lights off!
Kinky little shtupper.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 24, 2013)

What's up everyone?? Well I'm finally going to do it. Tomorrow night taking some clones and getting switched to 12/12 finally. Can't wait bud porn coming to a site near you. Stay Lit & Peace Out. Jhod58vw


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, I'll get some up in the AM. Also building a scrog for the first time. Only thing I'm lost on is how the hell I can change out water if your girls are all tangled in a scrog. I'm thinking ppl just add water and never change it out once it's Scrooged up??? If anyone is a scroger  Plz enlighten me on how you go about changing water. 

I tried looking for a thread on it but not having much luck with that. I've seen plenty about how they work and seen plenty of vids on it that make me want one but small issues like changing water throw me off. Any advise would be cool like always, thanks!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Lol, I'll get some up in the AM. Also building a scrog for the first time. Only thing I'm lost on is how the hell I can change out water if your girls are all tangled in a scrog. I'm thinking ppl just add water and never change it out once it's Scrooged up??? If anyone is a scroger  Plz enlighten me on how you go about changing water.
> 
> I tried looking for a thread on it but not having much luck with that. I've seen plenty about how they work and seen plenty of vids on it that make me want one but small issues like changing water throw me off. Any advise would be cool like always, thanks!


I guess you doing dwc? I've down 3 different things. First was put a water pump in the bottom of the rez, and I'd plug it in when it wanted things drained. But that only works with a single rez. When I had separate buckets I put level gauges, or tubes from the bottom with a 90 joint and a tube going up the side. To drain I would just tip the tube over to let water out. Another time I just made separate tubes sticking out with shut off valves at the end, drain it like that.

Or you could just never change the water.

EDIT: 

about 1:00 you can see what I mean

[youtube]1tlFt928_ck[/youtube]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Fuck that is right, I forgot u did hydro scrog. And we just talked about this the other day too. And so did Whodat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2013)

I am as well, but using hempy bucket method.
Though assembling a new grow cabinet right now, and will be my second scrog, and the first scrog that starts out as one from the beginning.
I didn't reply to SFF because I am a babe in the woods when it comes to both.

I remember your Ganjakkah plant, jig!
Really nice symmetry.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Awesome, I'm going to have to make me a order
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Dutch post lol, Deep Blue it is then. What do you recommend for something new in my outdoor this year?


I think the Engineers Dream would do well outside. Got some good strong OG Thai genetics in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

Help me 6000 please!!!

I set about changing my set up over last night. put a twin cool tube in place of two cool ghoods bolted together, new filter and the same (not so) silent TD fan( which has a good CFM rating too?!). upped the ducting from 5 inch to 6 to increase the airflow yet.....boom straight up to 30+C I haven't changed the outlet from the fan to 6inch tube as that means taking a rather large chunk out of the airbrick on the inside of the bedroom wall. which if i do I'll have to get an airbrick to replace when we move. I'm going to do it anyway and see what the temps are like tonight. but if that fails I think i'm out of options and down to 1 x 600w. or 2 but only using one at a time. which is a exactly where i was square 1.


I'm fucking gutted. hours of work for nothing. 


my thoughts are this. 


try the 6 inch outlet through the bigger hole.
put a second tube next to the outlet for incoming air to the bottom hole in the tent, this could backfire and suck the exhaust air back in though. 
crack the window open, even though there's 6 inches of snow outside?!?! 


I know I should have everything as in line as possible but it's impossible with the size of the cooltube and fan. see pics


i dunno what to do. I'm changing the outlet this morning and see what the temps are like tonight. if it's this hot now i'm fucked come the summer. I may just have to go down to one 600. 


all i want is 2 x 600's in a tent. it should not be this difficult. so 600 think tank, what do you reckon? suggestions please??? If I can get the temps down just a few degrees. yeah the summer will be hard but when isn't it.

anyway pics

View attachment 2495711View attachment 2495712



any tips help suggestions are greatly received. cos this is doing my nut in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

So, from the pics, it looks like the cool tubes are connected to a common outlet coupler that's connected to one fan (2 into 1)?
If so you have reduced your airflow by half in each tube, on top of having an extra filter to draw air through.
If both are connected inline and there is just the filter on one end and the exhaust to the fan on the other side, then you will probably have to have cool air drawn into the tent, or at least into the room it's in.
Hard to say without seeing the setup in one pic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah basically hat's exactly right. I'm thinking a portable AC unit for the room around the tent. but they are prcey, and don't they then in turn have to vent the hot air out like a fride etc?

i'll try and explain better

Room> tent >filter>duct>cooltube> duct> fan (sucking)> Duct> out though airbrick


Thanks doobie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, portables have to be vented out a window adapter, otherwise all the hot air stays in the room.
With a 6" hose, you need 28-sq. in. of inlet from a window.
If you have a window that's 24" across, you only need to open it, say 1.25" to have a perfect opening.
Make a cardboard box of the same size as the small window opening, making sure that sticks out just far enough from the window frame so that you can connect a 6" hose to a hole cut into the top or bottom surface (or even a 4" or 5" hose & hole), and then run that duct to one of the tent's inlets.
A small & thin ducted window insert will hardly be noticeable compared to a window insert with a 6" circular opening in it.
Paint it black on the inside, and it's pretty stealth.
If the tent's inlets are blocked/closed, cool air will be drawn in from the window through the auxiliary duct, without totally freezing you out in the room.
This would allow you time to save for a portable A/C unit for when summer arrives.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

I was going to suggest the very same thing Doobie, lol. You can pick up ducting extensions at B&Q (well you can at my local DIY) that have a 6inch attachment that opens out into a triangular shape with a rectangular shaped opening, just like you said, only an inch and a bit wide, but about 2 foot long They are not that pricey, and knowing the amount of rain in the North of the UK then probably better getting plastic.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

Some pics from today. Blue Pits finally swelling up and hoipefully now on the finishing straight (some are ahead of others...)

Some DOG clones i just potted up and getting the MH veg training on.






...fuk me this is a shaggable plant. Blue Pit baby.













































really liking these Blu Pits, they seem to have picked up characteristics of both parents nicely.

downstairs in the flower cab.






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, portables have to be vented out a window adapter, otherwise all the hot air stays in the room.
> With a 6" hose, you need 28-sq. in. of inlet from a window.
> If you have a window that's 24" across, you only need to open it, say 1.25" to have a perfect opening.
> Make a cardboard box of the same size as the small window opening, making sure that sticks out just far enough from the window frame so that you can connect a 6" hose to a hole cut into the top or bottom surface (or even a 4" or 5" hose & hole), and then run that duct to one of the tent's inlets.
> ...


basically what I've decided to do fella! Though I'm weighing up whether to run the lights on totally different loop and exhaust back out. either way i think it would need at least a 4" fan.

what size do you guys use to push through lights? whats needed? I was thinking 4" or 5" tops


DST said:


> I was going to suggest the very same thing Doobie, lol. You can pick up ducting extensions at B&Q (well you can at my local DIY) that have a 6inch attachment that opens out into a triangular shape with a rectangular shaped opening, just like you said, only an inch and a bit wide, but about 2 foot long They are not that pricey, and knowing the amount of rain in the North of the UK then probably better getting plastic.


think i know what you meanI'm going to have a ook at fantronix.com they have boatloads of stuff like that.




hopefully though the upping to 6" duct for the outlet will reduce it a degree or two lol....

cheers lads!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2013)

DST said:


> I think the Engineers Dream would do well outside. Got some good strong OG Thai genetics in there.


 Any other ones? 

Doing Dog, myself. As I seen pics of big yielding Dog plants outside (monsters!). I think jig posted them. So that got my vote


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm running a 435cfm 6" fan for a single 600w and I can get the plants about 5 inches from the glass without heat stress (light stress is a problem). Oh, and it draws it's air from the room, not a window insert, and the warm air gets exhausted out the window. I only do this because of horrible condensation and water drippings off of the cold inlet hose during the winter. Summer it's fine for re-attaching to the window outlet.
I bought the 6" with the intent of adding a large carbon filter to it if we move to an apartment on the ground floor.
For cool air into the grow space, I have a 265cfm squirrel cage fan, attached to a thermostatic fan controller, and ducted through 4" hose.
And when it's really hot I disconnect the cool night air from the window and pump in cold air from the A/C unit through a 3" flex hose.
Not sure if any of that info will help, seeing as you'll be cooling 1200w.
One of the others will have more experience with controlling heat from multiple lights, I'm strictly bush league.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2013)

Good morning crew.

Okay I took some pics, but my camera, is not focused right!DAMN KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I just took a few sorry pics. To stone to fuck with the camera right now, as I don't know the camera would have to take some very strong thinking power. And at 4 am in the morning-- I'm cool with that. 

veg, I shoot a pic of my burnt tips from my t5ho setup. my closet is just a sea of green. 

Had a long day yesterday and Still got stuff to do today, but will try to put time in to my grow journal/
600w thread to night. All fuck it's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;2nqg9Nh8ZO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nqg9Nh8ZO0[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> basically what I've decided to do fella! Though I'm weighing up whether to run the lights on totally different loop and exhaust back out. either way i think it would need at least a 4" fan.
> 
> what size do you guys use to push through lights? whats needed? I was thinking 4" or 5" tops
> 
> ...


Just to say something different, because that's what I do! If I gather correctly you are venting 2 tents with a single 6" fan. Ill say take the filters out of the tents, and run a single filter on the outside of the tents with the fan pushing air through the filter. It would shorten the ducting in both tents, and increase the airflow (I believe) cuz ur using one filter. Filters are rated for cfm so 1 filter should work for both tents, just not last as long. Tomato tomato? Lol that's my early morning take on it anyways.

oh I don't know if your intake are passive too but you could work on increasing that with some fans. On my first tent I ended up cutting the flaps off one of the vents cuz they didn't flow well.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2013)

My thought is that your filter is way up high, so it's having hot air pulled through it, so it's not able to cool the lights and it's just a bunch of hot air being circulated while all the cool air is on the floor of the room.

Also, those turns from the filter/ fan to the cooltubes look mighty tight. Maybe just turn the cooltube apparatus so it's going diagonal across the tent, leaves more room in the corners for the turns to open up a little.

There's my 2p.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, portables have to be vented out a window adapter, otherwise all the hot air stays in the room.
> With a 6" hose, you need 28-sq. in. of inlet from a window.
> If you have a window that's 24" across, you only need to open it, say 1.25" to have a perfect opening.
> Make a cardboard box of the same size as the small window opening, making sure that sticks out just far enough from the window frame so that you can connect a 6" hose to a hole cut into the top or bottom surface (or even a 4" or 5" hose & hole), and then run that duct to one of the tent's inlets.
> ...


I'm in the planning stage of adding an AC to my room as well. I've seen some units that have 2 hoses, one in and one out. Those types take no air from the room being cooled and probably the type I need. If I go with the single hose system, those exhaust some of the (stinky) air from the room and now I gotta figure out how to duct that into my exhaust which wouldn't work in the current state because my filter is first. I'd have to relocate my filter outside the room and push everything through it. I haven't seen a lot of 2 hose systems, but I haven't looked very hard either. I got a few months and money to make before I get there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, I wish I'd known about the dual-hose units back when I bought ours.


Here's a groovy 3-hoser unit from The Great White North:

[video=youtube_share;LF7U8F2aars]http://youtu.be/LF7U8F2aars[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2013)

Some of my cookies. 1 to 10 I give it a 8. Fat yielded for me, great flaver, and smell like some sugar cookies to me. Taste is very different from others stains I have grown, very sweet.Looks, are crazy. Love the looks for this bud.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

IPHONE/SMART PHONE USERS!!

Let's do a cool comparison of sorts ok? Open up your App Store and search for decibel meter. I'm on an iPhone and I loaded the first 4 free ones. They were all identical in their readings. Whether or not they are accurate DB readings isn't relevant if we're all using the same stuff. I can't speak for the android versions as I don't have one here right now to do it on as well and compare, but later I will.

To keep things similar, make sure you don't aim your microphone into an actual air stream as this also raises the level. I'm just looking for a general reading. Mine was taken in roughly the center of my room and although I moved it to within 2 feet of my fan, it didn't increase (again, not in the air flow) 

My initial purpose is to see what other people are dealing with. Because I think my fan is too loud and want to get a baseline. 

So if you want to join, please do! Also state whether you're using an android or iPhone device and also what type of exhaust you're running. Lets do this! 

Ok I'm running a generic 6" fan and tested with an iPhone 5, my DB rating was from 80-82.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 25, 2013)

I will do android version sound meter give me a minute


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

A few places give you db ratings.. 
Just the first link I clicked

http://www.greenspirit-hydroponics.com/4-inch-rvk

Although never bothered testing them.

will check it out when home.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 25, 2013)

My meter says in middle of room (2diffrent meters) first one says 96 second 95 in my resivor and and nutrient room where my dehumidifier and fan are and ballast fans says can't read on both Well goes to the max and stays there
I where beats audio headphones and can still hear my room


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 25, 2013)

My exhaust runs carbon filter at top of room for hot air and then thru 2 hoods then a fan then exhaust out


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I guess you doing dwc? I've down 3 different things. First was put a water pump in the bottom of the rez, and I'd plug it in when it wanted things drained. But that only works with a single rez. When I had separate buckets I put level gauges, or tubes from the bottom with a 90 joint and a tube going up the side. To drain I would just tip the tube over to let water out. Another time I just made separate tubes sticking out with shut off valves at the end, drain it like that.
> 
> Or you could just never change the water.
> 
> ...


Jig, bro! Your a fukn inspiration bro!! I woke up this morning just not in the mood to start yet another project with the girls (just finished hole new room 2 days ago) and was about to call it. Then I come on RIU and check my 6ers and there's Jig with his amazing shit that makes my jaw drop and out comes the bowl and tools cause I'm ready to build me some scrog baby!!! 

Im not sure if it should start right on them or a little up so they grow in to the scrog...??? I guess I'll put something together first and do more research on that part once I have it built. 
@DB it's all good. I feel like I'm in the dark with no flashlight when it comes to scrog but that won't be for long! Hopefully they'll be some scrogging within the hour. I'm sure something will happen to delay that hour tho lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2013)

I used to do em flat too:


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2013)

hell yea jig nice vid bud. hopefully il get a camera and be able to throw up this next round being flipped.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2013)

so how do you find the outside of the plants in a vertical cscrogg handle less light than their opposite side facing the light? do you ever rotate the vertical screen?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't rotate at all. I think doing that has the plant spend energy on moving towards the light and deciding where it wants to send enerygy... than just leaving it alone and sending all the energy to making buds. I don't notice there being larfy popcorn or anything behind the screen... the light penetrates through the whole 'canopy' so everything is nice and done.

In fact, that vert scrog grow with the Casey Jones. Because I had exposed the innards of the plant to all that light.... I had the dankest popcorn buds ever. Definitely not the most efficient way to grow (large vert scrog sheets), but was a lot of fun and I learned a lot about how these plants we like so much grow.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2013)

very cool mate good to know!! im leaving my lemon sweet haze untopped but the rest of my crop are bushes. i was told not to top it, i guess it yields better single cola, but it should make for a laughable canopy. 8 plants totally uniform and flat. and one sativa tower just fucking up the whole show. very interesting stuff


----------



## budolskie (Jan 25, 2013)

Well there now 7 seeds in jiffys in prop with led lay over top hope a couple out soil in morning, prepare me for these dog coming Monday if I fuck these what's in now fuck knows what's going on a might hoy other 8 seeds in soil in little pots Tomoz see if that's quicker and been the jiffy off eBay that's been shite


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

guys, looking at new bulbs.. 

600w Sylvania Grolux ?
600w Osram Son T Plus ?
600w Sunmaster HPS ?
something else available in the uk?

had sunmaster before, dual spec and seemed adequate.. question I guess is does it really matter?
ballast is digital


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are going to use it for veg as well dual spec may be the way to go. If just flower, save a bit and go for strait HPS. That's what I say at least.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2013)

Iv heard some not so great things about the mixed spec bulds, lacking in both spectrums and they are expensive. Iv vegged plenty of times with just HPS no problem.

But honestly it doesnt seem to matter what brand bulb you get anymore, everyone has their favorite


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

My favorite brand is whatever has the lowest price tag when I'm looking.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> IPHONE/SMART PHONE USERS!!
> 
> Let's do a cool comparison of sorts ok? Open up your App Store and search for decibel meter. I'm on an iPhone and I loaded the first 4 free ones. They were all identical in their readings. Whether or not they are accurate DB readings isn't relevant if we're all using the same stuff. I can't speak for the android versions as I don't have one here right now to do it on as well and compare, but later I will.
> 
> ...



I got the app  I need to let my phone charge some more though. I'll get readings from inside an outside my boxes... Im using a 745 cfm fan lol I need a speed controller.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes! Another participant!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

As with a lot of things in life though.. You get what you pay for.
Personally I'd rather pay more for something that lasts longer and produces better results than something cheaper that has to be replaced multiple times in the same period. Sometimes paying more now means paying less in the long run.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> As with a lot of things in life though.. You get what you pay for.
> Personally I'd rather pay more for something that lasts longer and produces better results than something cheaper that has to be replaced multiple times in the same period. Sometimes paying more now means paying less in the long run.


That said,,, I buy the upper end bulbs. Something as important as LIGHT with indoor growing I cant skimp on.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine doesn't seem to exceed 70db
However I'm only running a 5in



supchaka said:


> Yes! Another participant!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2013)

can you buy digilux in the uk?
i use those beasts, always amazed at the results even up against a 1k


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

I just tried my youngest sons android phone, its pretty old and only 1 of the apps even worked on it, but his average was 10db lower than the iPhone


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

Any bulb, regardless of price should at least have a warranty of as long as you'd want to keep it anyway. My $40 bulb had a 1 year warranty, if I use it longer then that well that's my fault.


----------



## zack66 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey all 6 pk purple kush 8 weeks since switch under my 600. Couple weeks left.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2013)

Using an iphone.
Outside the boxes with DH and a few other things running I got 60-61 db.
Inside the box with the A/C hood I got 65 db.
and inside the box with the vertical cooltube I got 70-71 db.

I think the system is running pretty quiet for having an 8" 745 cfm fan, big dehumidifier, AC (just the fan running for now), a small 4" fan pulling in cool air, and two more fans moving air around.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yes! Another participant!


I'm using my Android phone and the 'Decibel Meter' app. 52 dB standing at the door to the closet with the door closed. In the closet it's 73 dB down by the plants. 78 dB ear level when standing up.

Had an interesting visitor today. The equipment fairy showed up with a box of goodies and I have to say... the seed fairy is much better looking.  Going to be using a real cool tube for the first time. It's exciting.


----------



## past times (Jan 25, 2013)

Front right is mango. Front left is a stray seed i found in a bag of something blue. They are both just shy of 7 weeks flowering. Row behind is DP Blueberry. 2 of a fatter longer internodal spacing. 1 that is branching a bit more. They are all at a week and half flower.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm using my Android phone and the 'Decibel Meter' app. 52 dB standing at the door to the closet with the door closed. In the closet it's 73 dB down by the plants. 78 dB ear level when standing up.
> 
> Had an interesting visitor today. The equipment fairy showed up with a box of goodies and I have to say... the seed fairy is much better looking.  Going to be using a real cool tube for the first time. It's exciting.


What did you order?


----------



## past times (Jan 25, 2013)

couple clones that got squeezed out. Makes for a nice bouquet


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

Duration example wasn't specifically about bulbs..
Spectrum and output and duration of output seem to be important too.



supchaka said:


> Any bulb, regardless of price should at least have a warranty of as long as you'd want to keep it anyway. My $40 bulb had a 1 year warranty, if I use it longer then that well that's my fault.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2013)

***** Time for a little fun poking (il be nice). Dont know if you remember me mentioning i got a new house the middle of the month or not but that is what happened. my house is on a compound outside of town with a few other houses, my jobs grow, and a few greenhouses on it. The landlord are long time growers and own many properties and the herb situation is pretty accepted....EXCEPT my lease states no growing. hahaha right? i guess its because they've had shitty tenants destroying houses before. i get that. what i dont get is when my landlord looks at me (not knowing in growing, but knowing i grow for a living legally in the facility we rent from him) says growing pots fun!! that's kinda odd. anyway he hasn't detected anything so far.... now ive grown in 3 states 2 of which are illegal, im used to paranoia and the whole jail bit. 8 years in and my anxiety for that is zero. BUt for my new roommate (never grown before never had any of the hair rasing experiences all illegal growers have come to know) he almost came unglued....this is what happened. roof got a little leak in it(snow melt) water damaged my ceiling above the dryer. no big deal. il leave the landlord out of it and just fix it myself and keep him clueless. This does not fly with my roommate hahahah. The landlord came over to fix a drain, a completely unrelated problem and my boy fuckin lost it!!! LOL Im at work at this point and he calls me, "dude they are in the house, hes looking at the damage, they're on the roof, what about the holes and ducts.....blah blah blah. i understood his concern but his tone and panic made me reminisce then laugh. I told him don't worry man, you're not on the lease and if he finds it then he finds it. I told him the guy grows 10 ft plants in a green house, knows what i do, who i work for and he owns our grow facility! My buddy was still not convinced and just all squirmy and shit. just reminded me of the old day jitters when i actually could get in trouble. I mentioned that as well, we are legal, in our count and in colorado. we are gold. fuck his lease, he probably knows we are growing unless hes an idiot. what would he want, a quiet respectful tenant who never pays late and could help you more than hurt you. or he could kick us out no real consequence cept the loot.....fuck it man we are gold........HOME BOY ALMOST CRIED!!!!!!!! 24 years old and almost cried. im sorry folks that's my jab of fun for the day. im a caring asshole.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 25, 2013)

^^^ LOL^^^

Good Story.

Yea, it took a bit of convincing to get the wifey to go along with the grow. She too had issues about getting busted and whatnot, so I had to pretty much tell her it was going to happen and she would not see or hear about it. I am 4 weeks into flower now and she is over it and is looking forward to some real home grown...lol

Peace and Great Grows for All !!

Asmallvoice


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2013)

isnt it nice when the power of dank overcomes your fears.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I got the app  I need to let my phone charge some more though. I'll get readings from inside an outside my boxes... Im using a 745 cfm fan lol I need a speed controller.


I'll see what mine is at when I get home. I've got 2 inline fans running, 3 fans, 2 lights, and a heater lol. I've got it pretty sound proof though


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> ***** Time for a little fun poking (il be nice). Dont know if you remember me mentioning i got a new house the middle of the month or not but that is what happened. my house is on a compound outside of town with a few other houses, my jobs grow, and a few greenhouses on it. The landlord are long time growers and own many properties and the herb situation is pretty accepted....EXCEPT my lease states no growing. hahaha right? i guess its because they've had shitty tenants destroying houses before. i get that. what i dont get is when my landlord looks at me (not knowing in growing, but knowing i grow for a living legally in the facility we rent from him) says growing pots fun!! that's kinda odd. anyway he hasn't detected anything so far.... now ive grown in 3 states 2 of which are illegal, im used to paranoia and the whole jail bit. 8 years in and my anxiety for that is zero. BUt for my new roommate (never grown before never had any of the hair rasing experiences all illegal growers have come to know) he almost came unglued....this is what happened. roof got a little leak in it(snow melt) water damaged my ceiling above the dryer. no big deal. il leave the landlord out of it and just fix it myself and keep him clueless. This does not fly with my roommate hahahah. The landlord came over to fix a drain, a completely unrelated problem and my boy fuckin lost it!!! LOL Im at work at this point and he calls me, "dude they are in the house, hes looking at the damage, they're on the roof, what about the holes and ducts.....blah blah blah. i understood his concern but his tone and panic made me reminisce then laugh. I told him don't worry man, you're not on the lease and if he finds it then he finds it. I told him the guy grows 10 ft plants in a green house, knows what i do, who i work for and he owns our grow facility! My buddy was still not convinced and just all squirmy and shit. just reminded me of the old day jitters when i actually could get in trouble. I mentioned that as well, we are legal, in our count and in colorado. we are gold. fuck his lease, he probably knows we are growing unless hes an idiot. what would he want, a quiet respectful tenant who never pays late and could help you more than hurt you. or he could kick us out no real consequence cept the loot.....fuck it man we are gold........HOME BOY ALMOST CRIED!!!!!!!! 24 years old and almost cried. im sorry folks that's my jab of fun for the day. im a caring asshole.


Haha, oh the good old days. I remember the paranoid feeling but when after you have worked so hard and so long on something and you reap the sticky goodness in the end it makes it all worth it  

Funny story I've got a friend who just moved out to CO from my home town and he's 24 and he has never grown before and wanted to, how funny would that be if it was the same dude hahah.

Oh I've gotta ask where do you work canna it sounds so fun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2013)

fuckin giggles your avi creeps me out.lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fuckin giggles your avi creeps me out.lol


LOL my bad, wouldn't be the first time I've heard that haha. The blood shot eyes make it that much better


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

I am behaving...honest! It's all about promotion, lol.
















Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2013)

Mate. Go Home!! lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2013)

tribal seeds with slightly stoopid and cypress hill 4-20-13 at the RED Rocks Ampi in CoLORodo. be there are be square.get your fukin tix now before they sell out! 
[video=youtube_share;gUHGzKS2dAE]http://youtu.be/gUHGzKS2dAE[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Mate. Go Home!! lol


you talking to me? I am home douche bag!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

Well hello boys and girls. DAT, good to see you around. D-S-T, you being on your good behavior?!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

And don't worry, worry wort. I am home alone and still pining on my girl......sheesh, lol..


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 25, 2013)

any ideas what this brown shit is


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

Nope, being very naughty actually!


Bobotrank said:


> Well hello boys and girls. DAT, good to see you around. D-S-T, you being on your good behavior?!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> tribal seeds with slightly stoopid and cypress hill 4-20-13 at the RED Rocks Ampi in CoLORodo. be there are be square.get your fukin tix now before they sell out!
> [video=youtube_share;gUHGzKS2dAE]http://youtu.be/gUHGzKS2dAE[/video]


I'm going!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

Atta boy D!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2013)

giggles really!?! are you the girl in the picture DST just posted?


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

I ain't gonna stop 19 year old girls chatting me up, lol.....


Bobotrank said:


> Atta boy D!


nope, instead I'll just stick BB shit on their head, hahahahaha.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

sssssh, don't tell everyone Ambs, he's under the office table just now doing nasty things.....


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> giggles really!?! are you the girl in the picture DST just posted?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

DST said:


> sssssh, don't tell everyone Ambs, he's under the office table just now doing nasty things.....


You aren't suppose to tell anyone damn it!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> giggles really!?! are you the girl in the picture DST just posted?


I'm not a girl haha and I'm from that states, but yes I'm really going


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

DST said:


> I ain't gonna stop 19 year old girls chatting me up, lol.....
> 
> 
> nope, instead I'll just stick BB shit on their head, hahahahaha.


Oh to be 19 again....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG!! that is fuckin NASTY! clean your rez asap.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

Yum, my outlet pipe after a night on the riz-nazzle.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

I am not often up to see my veg tent lights coming on. How exciting.




Oh fucking bore off you cock!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Doobs, evening ya lurker!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

DST said:


> sssssh, don't tell everyone Ambs, he's under the office table just now doing nasty things.....





giggles26 said:


> You aren't suppose to tell anyone damn it!





giggles26 said:


> Oh to be 19 again....


That's it!
That'sk alls I can'sk stands, I can'sk stands no more!!
I'm reporting this thread!
Where's the bobbin!?
Where's the pin cushion and thimble!? 

[video=youtube_share;tLXytukNlFM]http://youtu.be/tLXytukNlFM[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know about bobbins and pins cushions, but when i spoke to Mrs D she said, "so funny Mr D, but I was the only one in the whole family that was left something by my Granny". "Oh yeh, how strange Mrs D," I said. "Indeed, she left me a portable 7 kilogram Sewing Machine".....life sews on eh!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2013)

you can make your own grow bags


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

I love these Cosmic coincidences.
6 Degrees of Separation from most anything in this ever shrinking world.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

my bru, this is exactly what Mrs D said to me.......I also got a Hemp guy I met at the Cup so I am going to look into that.


curious old fart said:


> you can make your own grow bags
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's a cool one:

[video=youtube_share;8tHOVVgGkpk]http://youtu.be/8tHOVVgGkpk[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a cool one:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;8tHOVVgGkpk]http://youtu.be/8tHOVVgGkpk[/video]



That is fucking awesome! I know what I'm doing with my kids this weekend!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

On a totally unrelated note:

*http://news.yahoo.com/undeterred-salem-police-sign-woman-lured-prostitution-sting-155821905.html

**the article:
*
Undeterred by 'Salem Police' sign, woman lured by prostitution sting straight to detectives*

SALEM, Ore. - Authorities say a 20-year-old Portland woman drove 50 miles to reach the man she thought was her client after being solicited for prostitution through phone and text messages.
But there was something unusual about the destination: It was the Salem Police Department.
Stranger still, police say the woman walked past several uniformed officers and clearly marked signs reading "Salem Police Department" before arriving at an unmarked door, where they say she attempted to contact the man she thought was her client.
Instead, she was arrested. The phone and text messages were part of a sting operation by Salem police detectives, who first identified the woman through a website.
The Jan. 11 arrest led to charges of prostitution and promoting prostitution for Christal D. Smith of Portland.
An attorney for Smith couldn't be found Thursday afternoon.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> On a totally unrelated note:
> 
> *http://news.yahoo.com/undeterred-salem-police-sign-woman-lured-prostitution-sting-155821905.html
> 
> ...


Damn it they busted one of my girls! Ah well gotta keep my pimp hand strong.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5Q5AAEnE7eI]http://youtu.be/5Q5AAEnE7eI[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2013)

Well at least they are getting the dumb prossies off the streets. Leaving behind a group with a far superior level of intelligence than previously...the Super Pros!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions re my lighting issue. I think I'm going to run two lines and have the lights separate.

Sledging today!!!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

DST said:


> I am not often up to see my veg tent lights coming on. How exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did the same thing this morning  sat there for over an hour listening to music,toking, tea, closely observing and adjusting every plant... what a joy.


DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a cool one:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;8tHOVVgGkpk]http://youtu.be/8tHOVVgGkpk[/video]



I was gonna post that yesterday! saw it on yahoo. 




Hello peeps.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

Mornin' bud!


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2013)

afternoon Bobo.


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

Does 600w of CFL make me eligible to join this club....lol!

Or am I a shame to the growers world?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2013)

It's good enough for me.

Happy weekend peeps.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> On a totally unrelated note:
> 
> *http://news.yahoo.com/undeterred-salem-police-sign-woman-lured-prostitution-sting-155821905.html
> 
> ...


Missed this page.
That is funny, but also a waste of time... The untapped multi billion dollar hoe business 


DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;5Q5AAEnE7eI]http://youtu.be/5Q5AAEnE7eI[/video]


I remember when his shoes was your av  He is so funny in that movie.


calicatt79 said:


> Does 600w of CFL make me eligible to join this club....lol!
> 
> Or am I a shame to the growers world?



Hell yeah it counts! 



jigfresh said:


> It's good enough for me.
> 
> Happy weekend peeps.


Howdy jig... I woke up trying to figure out what day it was.... where were you? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2013)

It's all about growing nice weed in the 6 (and a few other topics from time to time are also discussed, lol). So welcome calicatt99.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

DST said:


> afternoon Bobo.


Nice and rested I see. Getting stoned today?  I am. But prolly not like you  When does Mrs D return again?


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 26, 2013)

Officially started 12/12 on 1/25/13 finally. Took over 50 clones last night. Bud Porn coming to a thread near you.View attachment 2497228


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 26, 2013)

Ain't got no worry's, because ain't in a hurry-THAT'S THE SHITS![video=youtube;mSAqkGU2nQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSAqkGU2nQ4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 26, 2013)

Woke up with this song in my head. Mornin' Sixer's.

[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

Yo giggle sorry mate i cant put the name of my shop out there because im known synonymously with it so it would be the same as posting my name. it is a great job though i love it more than anything ive ever done before (skatepark construction, tour catering) having your entire life revolve around cannabis is a dream come true.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> Yo giggle sorry mate i cant put the name of my shop out there because im known synonymously with it so it would be the same as posting my name. it is a great job though i love it more than anything ive ever done before (skatepark construction, tour catering) having your entire life revolve around cannabis is a dream come true.


That's cool bro, no worries. Your job just sounded fun. My life and job revolves around cannabis but I just wish I could make some money doing it. I'm disabled due to an accident a few years ago and I'm only able to work part time due to that and a few other medical coniditons.

I really fucked my body up bad when I was young, OD 3 times on meth, put myself in the hospital multiple times and OD on pills, been in and out of rehab, so now I'm paying for everything I've done. With out cannabis I would not be able to do anything that I do through out the day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> Yo giggle sorry mate i cant put the name of my shop out there because im known synonymously with it so it would be the same as posting my name. it is a great job though i love it more than anything ive ever done before (skatepark construction, tour catering) having your entire life revolve around cannabis is a dream come true.


A dream come true 








the 600


lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2013)

lolololofndmfhsdfsddgsyu.....^^^^^look at them lil smilelys haveing a good ol time.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

well its good to hear youre done with all of that gigs, i know life can be tough, ive been very bad to my body skating surfing and snowboarding not to mention my cocaine habit in high school that lasted 4 years but yea mate cannabis is the reason im able to get up in the morning without headaches or back pains. Pretty amazing little plant we have


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> well its good to hear youre done with all of that gigs, i know life can be tough, ive been very bad to my body skating surfing and snowboarding not to mention my cocaine habit in high school that lasted 4 years but yea mate cannabis is the reason im able to get up in the morning without headaches or back pains. Pretty amazing little plant we have


I had a horrible cocaine habit lol. I was buying a zip almost every week. It is a very amazing plant just wish that the feds could see that.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

oh they know it , thats the issue. it means freedom and a way of living away from the manipulative infrastructure they've worked so hard to create. If i can grow pot and hemp and use it for the things it has possible use for id be undercutting all their investments in cotton, in GMO food, in Prescription pharmaceuticals. thats just the tip of the CONTROL iceburg that is our self perpetuating society. Im with emery and brown dirt warrior on this one fella.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> oh they know it , thats the issue. it means freedom and a way of living away from the manipulative infrastructure they've worked so hard to create. If i can grow pot and hemp and use it for the things it has possible use for id be undercutting all their investments in cotton, in GMO food, in Prescription pharmaceuticals. thats just the tip of the CONTROL iceburg that is our self perpetuating society. Im with emery and brown dirt warrior on this one fella.



True DAT!
Dont forget oil and paper,, building materials.... list goes on forever. 
edit: and to add its an all around better material and much easierlylyly  replenished.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

agreed. think im just gonna go off into the forest and do a little gardening this season.....hehehe


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 26, 2013)

Dam u top 100 food countdown show Ime hungry for all sorts of stuff now and Ime baked not a good combo


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

dude i feel you im stuck at work and travel channel has me so hungry lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody know of any super cold climate tolerant strains? it gets below 50 at night here in the summer and not over 80 not worries about heat but cold will be a factor.....just curious


----------



## supchaka (Jan 26, 2013)

Alaskan thunderfuck off the top of my head


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> dude i feel you im stuck at work and travel channel has me so hungry lol


Same here travel channel top 100 food places or whatever


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

hahahha at least someone feels my pain. im going out to smoke it away. out smoke the munchies? possible? il find out


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks supa, got a mate here whos a forest ranger.....hes showing me my prime locations this summer for some undisturbed guerrilla fun


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> thanks supa, got a mate here whos a forest ranger.....hes showing me my prime locations this summer for some undisturbed guerrilla fun


Damn, now that is some insider trading for sure.....awesome

Peace and Giant Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> out smoke the munchies? possible? il find out


So...have you had any luck with this so far? lol! I've tried and tried again and still can't seem to do it! 

Got a bunch of those little chocolate eggs that come out around this time with the candy shell on them. I can eat them until I'm not high anymore


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

Well rested indeed Bobo. In bed at 10pm and just got up 10 hours later......zzzzzzzzz. DOG erl is a sleepy one. My good lady is back tomorrow thank god, I've been pacing around the house like a demented Polar Bear at the Zoo.


Bobotrank said:


> Nice and rested I see. Getting stoned today?  I am. But prolly not like you  When does Mrs D return again?





cannabiscult said:


> Anybody know of any super cold climate tolerant strains? it gets below 50 at night here in the summer and not over 80 not worries about heat but cold will be a factor.....just curious


A Canadian strain called Timewarp is a proven outdoor grower, good with mold and damp and cold climates. It's just getting your hands on a good pheno. One of the old 600 lads has connects to the original pheno I think. But he's a Badman and isn't around to often


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 27, 2013)

watup gang. Found this thread 9 pages back!

Well Sour cherry is showing it's wonderful colors. Can't get good pics of the ruby red colors in flower? But did get a few of Sour Cherry pics of it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ib5rB9mCig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ib5rB9mCig[/video]


----------



## TheEaglesNest (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello ladies and gents! I'm a noob here and first wanted to say I love this forum. I started reading it from the beginning and have learned so much information about things that I never even would have asked. I soon too will hopefully joining the ranks in the 600 club here shortly (hopefully 600x4 someday lol). The room will start transformation this coming weekend. You all have inspired me and I' m seriously looking forward to taste the fruits of my labor.

Just an idea of what I'm working with....
I have an extra 8x10 bedroom with a large 7'5" wide closet and standard 8 ft ceilings. I inspire to turn the main area into two separate areas approx. 4x6.5 ft. Since one side of the room has a window, I can run a/c in the summer and in the other, co2. Do you think running two separate smaller rooms with each their own ventilation would be more effective that one large open area?

The closet will be shelved to veg. out seeds and clones to various heights. A single 600watt cool tube and 400cfm fan will keep things moving around. Thats obviously not all the equipment I'll gather but you get the idea. 

Any input, is appreciated but mostly I just wanted to say you guys rock, I love the enthusiasm and attitude here and I'm looking forward to share and contribute along side of you all.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

In my head it seems more complicated than it's worth to make two separate spaces. I'd run one I think. Glad you like RIU. Welcome.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2013)

don still on for tomoz m8


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> In my head it seems more complicated than it's worth to make two separate spaces. I'd run one I think. Glad you like RIU. Welcome.


I have 4 different spaces, what now?!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

You need to have me over for the weekend so I can sort it all out.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You need to have me over for the weekend so I can sort it all out.


Come on over lol. It will soon be moving to 5, well I guess if you count my 400+ acre with natural spring on it another room lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

That sounds like a real nice setup you got. I'd say I'm jealous, but I have things pretty nice. I will say I'd have a good time trading spaces for a bit... but you would get mighty cramped on my little property.

I love your property by the way, what I've seen of it. That barn is crazy looking.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That sounds like a real nice setup you got. I'd say I'm jealous, but I have things pretty nice. I will say I'd have a good time trading spaces for a bit... but you would get mighty cramped on my little property.
> 
> I love your property by the way, what I've seen of it. That barn is crazy looking.


Haha ya I prob would. I'm so ready for this spring/summer. It's going to be epic, been getting shit ready for the last month. 

Thanks bro, I love it here, I wouldn't trade it for anything. Closest neighbor is a mile away and I've got a pond on my property to. I'll see if I can grab some pics of it. Ya that barn is awesome lol


----------



## TheEaglesNest (Jan 27, 2013)

On pg. 98 of 5261... so much info. Hello from the mitten!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 27, 2013)

Afternoon all you 600watt maniacs.

Here is a fresh shot of my babies, they are starting to smell AWESOME. Enjoy
View attachment 2498603View attachment 2498604View attachment 2498605View attachment 2498606

Almost finished week 4, gonna hit them with Overdrive next week and see if it can live up to the hype.

Peace and Big Buds for All

Asmallvoice


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2013)

Those ladies look nice man. So i just smoked my first solvent-less wax last night....didnt make me cough pretty cool.....kinda got too high , i love it. Then my buddy gave me 3 fem seeds from bc seed co. Blaze apparently which is just blue dream, but thanks anyway mate!!! blue dreams a nice one.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

I need to figure out my scrog soon. You guys who seen my lazy Susan, I'm planning on running some 1x2 up from the table at the 4 points where I added the supports on the lower side. I was thinking of running them out a bit of an angle actually so the scrog top will be about a foot bigger than the base. Choo following me so far? So being that ill have only 4 points of connection, what would you use for the top "ring"? A big fucking hoola-hoop would be nice, drilled down at each of the 4 points. Maybe flexible conduit? I don't really want to use wood up there adding to the bulk. Anyways, I'm sober right now so that should make sense to at least one of you


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2013)

why not just pvc with connectors or is the round shape crucial?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

Not super crucial. At least an octagon.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

Theres some bud in that leaf somewhere.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2013)

hash time!!!! you could build a nice octagon out of pvc and wide angled connectors???


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't rotate at all. I think doing that has the plant spend energy on moving towards the light and deciding where it wants to send enerygy... than just leaving it alone and sending all the energy to making buds. I don't notice there being larfy popcorn or anything behind the screen... the light penetrates through the whole 'canopy' so everything is nice and done.
> 
> In fact, that vert scrog grow with the Casey Jones. Because I had exposed the innards of the plant to all that light.... I had the dankest popcorn buds ever. Definitely not the most efficient way to grow (large vert scrog sheets), but was a lot of fun and I learned a lot about how these plants we like so much grow.


Jig, do you think starting a scrog at the very beging of flower not worth it? I feel like there's a lot of stretching that happens first couple weeks and thought out the first month or so really. So why not scrog all that so the bottom comes to the top? Idk I just don't see it not working. Next round ima start the scrog from veg but not the case now. So do you think I'm wasting my time starting now or do you think I'll be ok?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

Party mix what!? I'm going to let these ones go longer than I ever have before! At least 8 weeks lol! Ok maybe more.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

feel free to add to the drivel thats on the other 5260 pages....oh, you already did!


TheEaglesNest said:


> On pg. 98 of 5261... so much info. Hello from the mitten!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

Dizzam, nice pr0n 

Cacka Im not sure what your saying,,, maybe you should smoke a fat bowl and try again lol
Depending on the diameter of the ring you could use flexible pvc pipe and simply connect one end to the other, may need a screw or two... Then again I have no idea what its being used for lol

Holla 600!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello 6er's as well. 

Been so busy lately trying to get all my chickens in a row for my outdoor


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Dizzam, nice pr0n
> 
> Cacka Im not sure what your saying,,, maybe you should smoke a fat bowl and try again lol
> Depending on the diameter of the ring you could use flexible pvc pipe and simply connect one end to the other, may need a screw or two... Then again I have no idea what its being used for lol
> ...


Its the top part for my screen to hook to. I want it round so I can maximize space you know and keep the OCD flowing circular! The veg cab is still in there ATM, I moved it closer to the door and I'm living with it for now. It's funny how many times I've forgot to water the seedlings cuz I don't actually see them. 

Anyway if I took the veg cab out I could have made the scrog much larger. But I may leave it in there and just do a smaller screen. I even joked with the thought of motorizing the Susan cuz if I go too big the 600 won't be adequate. 

oh and I've tried posting after I smoke and I make little to no sense


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2013)

i have to believe the bud is in there like the tomato sauce 
but i dont have to belive the trichs are on there cause i can show nuff see dem 
for sure 

respect 

I an I


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

GrowZilla! mhwahaha. One of those on a light mover ,,, making me all hot and bothered.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> GrowZilla! mhwahaha. One of those on a light mover ,,, making me all hot and bothered.


I just hire a few immigrants to move my lights for me. 

I feed them in pennies and bread crumbs.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Jig, do you think starting a scrog at the very beging of flower not worth it? I feel like there's a lot of stretching that happens first couple weeks and thought out the first month or so really. So why not scrog all that so the bottom comes to the top? Idk I just don't see it not working. Next round ima start the scrog from veg but not the case now. So do you think I'm wasting my time starting now or do you think I'll be ok?


I don't think it;s a waste of time... the big question is can you weave the plants at all without them snapping and breaking all over. Don't want to be ripping off future colas. You can do whatever you want though bro. I've thrown a screen over plants later than others would. It's all good fun. 

Kinda chilled out tonight.
[youtube]YK0OTEp1wNM[/youtube]

For those who like electric guitar:
[youtube]n0H3RlaQVrM[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think it;s a waste of time... the big question is can you weave the plants at all without them snapping and breaking all over. Don't want to be ripping off future colas. You can do whatever you want though bro. I've thrown a screen over plants later than others would. It's all good fun.
> 
> Kinda chilled out tonight.
> [youtube]YK0OTEp1wNM[/youtube]
> ...


I love me some Coheed!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

Wife freaked out when he stared singing.... said she didn't expect that voice to come out of him. lol

here's something a little more upbeat. I'll quit with the songs now. I have a video game play date with 3 of my buddies. lol.... sounds a bit fruity i know.

[youtube]crdz9rGoRJY[/youtube]

And one of my all time favorites
[youtube]lMeGwdhOQFg[/youtube]


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 27, 2013)

dont know where to post this so i thought i`d post it here as I will be running a 600.
Will a cutting from a outdoor plant put into a rockwool cube root and grow indoor under a 600 without any solution being placed onto the fresh cut?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2013)

....just add water


cof


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 27, 2013)

will it be ok to put it under 18/6?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 27, 2013)

Seedling pR0n:

(Extrema)







and a close-up view:


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> will it be ok to put it under 18/6?


it should be no problem.

doobie
how many days since she broke ground?


cof


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> it should be no problem.
> 
> 
> cof


My water is set to go on 4 times a day during lights on for 4minutes at a time. Will this be enough or to much. We are having warm weather here atm.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it Punk night in the 600?

[video=youtube;V5SpgPsdV6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5SpgPsdV6A[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> My water is set to go on 4 times a day during lights on for 4minutes at a time. Will this be enough or to much. We are having warm weather here atm.


I grow in soil and just keep it damp-water lightly as needed and spray with water every day.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess it is worm 
Night sixas.

[video=youtube;GnV7OYc0wxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnV7OYc0wxE[/video]


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you. I`ll leave it as is and see how we go. If it does take off how long till I shoud notice any difference. I`ve never tried to do this before. Also never tried indoor grow either.
I will be feeding canna veg a&b. When should I start this?

Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> doobie
> how many days since she broke ground?
> 
> 
> cof


I put the germ'd seed in the soil 7 days ago (had about a 1-inch tap root).
It's currently basking under a mighty, mighty 26w CFL.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> Thank you. I`ll leave it as is and see how we go. If it does take off how long till I shoud notice any difference. I`ve never tried to do this before. Also never tried indoor grow either.
> I will be feeding canna veg a&b. When should I start this?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions.


depending on the strain. Some root in 7 days, some 21, if they root. 
start your feed lightly after she grows a few shoots.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 27, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> Sorry for the noob questions.


Hey, man, there are all sorts of resources out on the internet to help you grow great cannabis...

... and this is one of them!!!


Don't be shy about asking questions.
Everybody has questions when they either start to grow, or move from indoors to outdoors, going from soil to hydro, and all kinds of vice versa scenes.
Lots of great growers in here, and we love to help!


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have just thown in a ww fem seed and will see if anything happens with that aswell. If my clipping doesn`t take I hope the ww seed does. 
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

Just to clarify. Are you taking your un-rooted cutting and putting it under the 600? I personally wouldn't do that unless it is in a shaded part of the tent and a good 5 -6 feet away from the light. For a cutting you would be better putting it under a small cfl light, something just enough to give it light to keep going. When roots appear then you can start with the 600 light. Just my 2 cents.




Min8040 said:


> dont know where to post this so i thought i`d post it here as I will be running a 600.
> Will a cutting from a outdoor plant put into a rockwool cube root and grow indoor under a 600 without any solution being placed onto the fresh cut?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey, man, there are all sorts of resources out on the internet to help you grow great cannabis...
> 
> ... and this is one of them!!!
> 
> ...


You just gotta be careful with who's advice you take though 

I'd have to say everyone I know in this club is pretty damn good with info. 

Let's go 6er's!


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Just to clarify. Are you taking your un-rooted cutting and putting it under the 600? I personally wouldn't do that unless it is in a shaded part of the tent and a good 5 -6 feet away from the light. For a cutting you would be better putting it under a small cfl light, something just enough to give it light to keep going. When roots appear then you can start with the 600 light. Just my 2 cents.


Yes it is a un-rooted cutting. Its been under to 600 for 1 1/2 days now. Think I`ll just let it go and see what happens. I have also just thrown in a WW fem seed to see if anything happens with that also. Hopefully 1 will be a goer.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok, try and give it a bit of shade then. Seriously I think a 600 is too much for a cutting. I hope it roots for ya bru.


EDIT: Here's what I do my cutting with...lucky if you got 16watts there....


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Ok, try and give it a bit of shade then. Seriously I think a 600 is too much for a cutting. I hope it roots for ya bru.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I do my cutting with...lucky if you got 16watts there....


Ok, tommorrow I will go and pickup my cfl tubes I have at my parents place. Will the WW seed be ok to be left under the 600 or should I place that under the cfl aswell? I will leave them under the 6 for today.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2013)

only the purple kush out my 13 seeds have broken soil thats after i transfered from jiffy, i know the 11 that havnt done out were just off a friend he bought off ebay, when i see don for these dog's am just gona go straight in soil in heated prop with the led's on top.... will be uploading a few pics tonight of my big bud 35 days flower they been on tomoz, and also get the purple kush seedling in a pic haha


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

I find seedlings are fairly hardy buggers so it should be okay under the 600. But for powers sake it's probably not required at the start. (no need to waste electricity just for the sake of it!)


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

With seeds, patience is the key Bud. I put this dodgy looking seed into some soil (it looked like the seed had started to germ in the actual calyx on the plant). I wasn't sure it would pop and just left it in the corner under my DOG mum. I looked yesterday and the bugger had popped up after a good 10 days, lol.


budolskie said:


> only the purple kush out my 13 seeds have broken soil thats after i transfered from jiffy, i know the 11 that havnt done out were just off a friend he bought off ebay, when i see don for these dog's am just gona go straight in soil in heated prop with the led's on top.... will be uploading a few pics tonight of my big bud 35 days flower they been on tomoz, and also get the purple kush seedling in a pic haha


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2013)

i dont no how many seeds i have bought and fucked paying top dollar, trying to get hold sum clones the day my m8 is for me, so hopefully il be doing clones my self next time round, now i have the led and heated prop


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2013)

also the kid who sold me the so called purple kush said no one else had mentioned seeds in it so hopefully this is female to make as a mother


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed eh. They got some Westide Purple in the coffeeshop at the moment. Looks quite nice, but by all accounts quite light on the effect.


budolskie said:


> also the kid who sold me the so called purple kush said no one else had mentioned seeds in it so hopefully this is female to make as a mother


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2013)

22nd feb a think am going to dam like, just had the heads up from neighbour my babies are stinking very strong need to go sort the filter out to set up when i water tonight, seems as tho 1 plant drinks more then other 3 tried moving it round to diff spots but always dryest haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SOuzOe4sk3c]http://youtu.be/SOuzOe4sk3c[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2013)

that t shirt is class a want a xxl ha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

I just wish he'd done a review of it.
Even just a post-rip eval to give us an idea of taste & smell, etc..


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

It's a light hitting weed from what my friend said. More on the up. Very frosty and tight buds formation (the ones I saw). It's purple hue is quite light to be honest (nothing on the Sour Cherry). Huge amount of bag appeal though. Next time I am down I'll get some and let you know.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 28, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> Yes it is a un-rooted cutting.* Its been under to 600 for 1 1/2 days now.* Think I`ll just let it go and see what happens. I have also just thrown in a WW fem seed to see if anything happens with that also. Hopefully 1 will be a goer.


you are wasting light. t12's, or 23w cfl bulbs will be good for cut. I just use water my self when I root clones.



Also those are all Breeder Boutique cuts in my cloner


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

Good day sixers 
More composting is on the agenda ... Poop donkeys, POOP!


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

My whole compost bin was frozen....ffs. Not much composting going on there!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2013)

Frozen worms


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder if they are still okay when they defrost....


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2013)

You just read my mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

They just burrow deeper, warmer closer to the earths core  and other such Bollocks...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

Google ftw!


Where do earthworms go when the ground freezes?
It depends on the earthworm.
There are more than 1,800 different species of earthworms, and about 30 of these can be found in the United States.
Some earthworms spend their whole life close to the ground's upper layer of soil and leaves. Because these earthworms don't have a cozy winter shelter, cold temperatures kill them. So to keep their species alive, they lay several eggs ​in tiny cocoons. The cocoons keep the eggs from freezing or drying out during the winter. The next spring, a whole new group of worms hatches from the eggs.
Other worms, like the night crawlers people use as fish ​bait, live in two places. They spend time on the surface, but they also can burrow deep into the soil. Some of their tunnels can be as deep as 6 feet or more.
To survive the winter, night crawlers nest in little chambers at the bottom of a deep tunnel. They coil up and cover the insides of the chambers with a slimy mucus to keep moist. (Worms can't breathe if their skin ​dries out.)
Night crawlers don't hibernate, though. Hibernation is when animals, such as bears and groundhogs, go into a really deep, uninterrupted sleep, no matter what. Night crawlers will occasionally come up to the surface during the winter -- but only if there's an unusually long warm spell to bring them out.
Scientifically yours,
Twig




You already know I want a bunch of these things lololol 

[video=youtube;uO4lkv-jLRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO4lkv-jLRs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

Animals 
[video=youtube;t-LTWFnGmeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=t-LTWFnGmeg[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2013)

day 34 guys about 22 left haha cant wait what yous recon?
first 3 pics 1 plant next 4 pics 2nd plant, next 3 pics 3rd plant and last 3 pics 4th plant


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 28, 2013)

budolskie said:


> day 34 guys about 22 left haha cant wait what yous recon?
> first 3 pics 1 plant next 4 pics 2nd plant, next 3 pics 3rd plant and last 3 pics 4th plant


Now this is the type of bondage that turns me on...lol


Great Job M8

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

The thumbs looks great, pics are taking forever to load for me on riu tonight....snore.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok, so finally got yer pics loaded Bud, lol. must have been a spanner in the works somewhere. Loking great as well. Nice training job allround as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Afternoon 6er's just came in for a bit to get a drink and relax a bit before going back out to finish my composting. 

Vintage officially went to 12/12 today  Let the good times roll 

Stay high and happy grow guys!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

Compoooooost! second bin is about 3/4 full


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Compoooooost! second bin is about 3/4 full


worm the donkeys and you can fill it


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

I almost ordered a bag of this, but i was like hell whodats is probably better ill try n find local. in the carolinas there are enough places i could go close by.

12 dollars for 3 lbs.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> worm the donkeys and you can fill it
> 
> 
> cof


Does worming them cause em to shit allot? Either way, then I wouldnt be able to feed it to my future worms! manure from animals treated for worms will kill any worms that break it down.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I almost ordered a bag of this, but i was like hell whodats is probably better ill try n find local. in the carolinas there are enough places i could go close by.
> 
> 12 dollars for 3 lbs.


Or make your own  You may find a source of free manure on CL, people are giving the shit away!

I cant remember the numbers for last years compost I got tested, but it was goood. I can pick up 1.5 cf bags of composted chicken manure for $5 a bag, I toss it into my compost, but last year it did awesome by itself in the watermelon patch. Strong stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

Heh, I googlywoogly'd "donkey poo" too see what I could see...

*from urbandictionary:

1.Poo Donkey*7* up, *1* downA turd with the length and girth of a horse's dick.
_I 've been getting raped by a poo donkey for the last ten minutes!_
poo donkey horse dick turd 
by roxmokin Oct 28, 2009 share this add a video 2.Poo Donkey*8* up, *16* downA person who lacks any discernible intelligence, and frequently acts in a manner that makes him appear foolish.
_I'll beat that muthafuckin' poo donkey Randy for stealing my beeotch Andrea._
by Matt S. Mar 13, 2003 share this add a video 

*a notepad made from donkey poo:







"Description: 100% recycled and odorless products made from real donkey Poo!"

































































































[video=youtube_share;WD09hBDdw7k]http://youtu.be/WD09hBDdw7k[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2013)

haha,good one doobie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

Too funny.
Amazing how the more things change, the more they stay the same.
...plus ça change, plus c&#8217;est la même chose...

part 1

[video=youtube_share;MX4KFjBcfAM]http://youtu.be/MX4KFjBcfAM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

part 2

[video=youtube_share;3psrvXmNYHM]http://youtu.be/3psrvXmNYHM[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Does worming them cause em to shit allot? Either way, then I wouldnt be able to feed it to my future worms! manure from animals treated for worms will kill any worms that break it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worming causes the animal to flush its intestional system. I was worming a colt and he bucked and wound up with a triple dose....took me three days to clean the stall.

you can get all of the bullshit you want at any political meeting.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

i have some composted iguana poo, and gerbil poo. but im scared to use it. the iguana ate organic greens only, the gerbil a mix of greenson occasion with mostly seeds n stuff(whatever that is in the feed bag).


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have some composted iguana poo, and gerbil poo. but im scared to use it. the iguana ate organic greens only, the gerbil a mix of greenson occasion with mostly seeds n stuff(whatever that is in the feed bag).


Want some chicken poo? got plenty of it lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

thought about ordering some the other day ordered more of that progress earth stuff instead. You live on a farm too or do you just gave chickens?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

When I lived in Gauntanamo, I bought an iguana from Guyana named Juan who made great gauno.
But the shit hit the fan, so we moved to Ghana.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 28, 2013)

Good way to end.a shity day


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

Great way to end any day!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thought about ordering some the other day ordered more of that progress earth stuff instead. You live on a farm too or do you just gave chickens?


Yep I live on a farm.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

you have a lot of land, huh? wanna trade places? I wish I had land like that.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> you have a lot of land, huh? wanna trade places? I wish I had land like that.


I suppose if you call 400+ acres a lot?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

how much land do you have, just wondering?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

gtfoh. c'mon man, you're fucking around, ur lieing right?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> gtfoh. c'mon man, you're fucking around, ur lieing right?


Nah I'll go snap some shots tomorrow  

I'll walk down to the spring and get some pics for ya guys


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

nahhh 400 acres really? thats a lottt of land. How did you come across the land?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

nahhh 400 acres really? thats a lottt of land. Its hard to believe. But hey man even if it was half that or 1/4 that. thats a lotttt of land. Are you putting it to good use. Whatcha doing on it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep I live on a farm.
> 
> View attachment 2500683View attachment 2500684


[video=youtube_share;Pkg-rBqllZI]http://youtu.be/Pkg-rBqllZI[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> nahhh 400 acres really? thats a lottt of land. Its hard to believe. But hey man even if it was half that or 1/4 that. thats a lotttt of land. Are you putting it to good use. Whatcha doing on it?


Haha well believe it bro, my grandpa passed it down to me when he passed. He use to work for the soil conservation and so he had a bunch of land. 

I'll get some pics tomorrow if weather permits, need to go do some work on a few plots anyways


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;Pkg-rBqllZI]http://youtu.be/Pkg-rBqllZI[/video]


Well of course I have a funny farm, my name isn't giggles for nothing


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2013)

here's the original version-complete with madness
[video=youtube_share;hnzHtm1jhL4]http://youtu.be/hnzHtm1jhL4[/video]


cof


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

thats awesome. Wish I had a farm with 1/4 of land of yours.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> thats awesome. Wish I had a farm with 1/4 of land of yours.


I'm auctioning off plots  hahah


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd love a few acres.  Be nice.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd love a few acres.  Be nice.


Then pack your bags


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

how about donations? say you donate me 1-2 acres and Ill donate you 3/4 pound of high grade indoor every 3 months?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

good old beautiful farm land......ahhhh


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> how about donations? say you donate me 1-2 acres and Ill donate you 3/4 pound of high grade indoor every 3 months?


OK  hahah....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

seriously man. If I were you. I would try selling some peices of property.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

with that much land, you could sell some of it and get some good money. 400 acres...you dont need all that. What do you do anyways to keep that place? IM guessing your not the only owner. You're dad and possibly your mom own it as well, yes?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> with that much land, you could sell some of it and get some good money. 400 acres...you dont need all that. What do you do anyways to keep that place? IM guessing your not the only owner. You're dad and possibly your mom own it as well, yes?


Nah bro I'm the only owner lol. My parent's don't live by me. They are 7hrs from me 

I'm grown and am doing pretty well for a 27 yr old lol.

Oh and I have sold some. it went for 2700/acre for the shit by the highway

Don't you guys worry I checked the weather for tomorrow and it looks like I'm gonna be able to go. I'll get some pics and show you guys what's up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha well believe it bro, *my grandpa passed it down to me when he passed. He use to work for the soil conservation and so he had a bunch of land*.
> 
> I'll get some pics tomorrow if weather permits, need to go do some work on a few plots anyways


_in reply to_:



bde0001 said:


> with that much land, you could sell some of it and get some good money. 400 acres...you dont need all that. What do you do anyways to keep that place? IM guessing your not the only owner. You're dad and possibly your mom own it as well, yes?


**edit*: _sorry, giggles sneaked back in before me_.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> _in reply to_:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread can move pretty fast, so it's easy to miss a post here & there.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This thread can move pretty fast, so it's easy to miss a post here & there.


Shit as many threads as I'm a part of it's easy for me to miss more then a post here & there haha

I seriously had one dude send me a pm saying fuck you! you piece of shit my clones made it but no thanks to you!

Guess I had said something in his thread a month before and never got back to him? Whoops haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> here's the original version-complete with madness
> 
> 
> cof


Here's the original song from which the rhythm was "borrowed":

[video=youtube_share;Qe60X5vEG8M]http://youtu.be/Qe60X5vEG8M[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 28, 2013)

lol Was goggling for Breeders Boutique videos and found me  https://www.google.com/#q=Breeders+boutique+seeds&hl=en&tbo=u&source=univ&tbm=vid&sa=X&ei=OlYHUbOUDszoiALu5YFo&sqi=2&ved=0CF8QqwQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=cf92f4721223ea1a&biw=1024&bih=649


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 28, 2013)

lol now we just need pics, but drank to much Budweiser


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol now we just need pics, but drank to much Budweiser


What you want pics of? haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

Bodacious ta-ta's.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Would you settle for....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

One of my favs (and featuring video footage of Bodacious in action):

[video=youtube_share;COSZGvkJWiI]http://youtu.be/COSZGvkJWiI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Would you settle for....


/\/\/\ *bump*


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats a good one giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha just wait until the rest of the 6er's come in and see it


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2013)

few of the 4 together since was to many to uplaod last night


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 28, 2013)

budolskie said:


> few of the 4 together since was to many to uplaod last night


Looking very nice bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

Night 6er's! 

See ya all tomorrow, I'll see what I can do for pics for all you guys.

Happy growing guys, don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Some pics from last night:
Blue Pits: Looking done or nigh on....

























i spy a little seed in this one.





this is the one that has thrown out some late nanners.






Frosty wenches. Engineers Dream.





DOG on the right, SKxBB on the left











Have a good day 6ers.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2013)

To hell with coming _*OUT*_ of the closet: let me *IN* that one, and then lock the fothermuckin' door behind me!!!


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Jan 29, 2013)

Just droppin' in the 6 double O with an update. Started off with six plants with the hope of getting 3-4 females.... looks like 6/6 females, now just to find the space for them all, curses!

So here's what the crop looked like a month ago on Dec. 30 
And as of today, Jan. 29 

Oh what changes a month can bring, here's a plant by plant before and after.

Plant 1: Dec  Random bagseed...

Jan  Overall in good health, started showing pistols the last few days.


Plant 2: Dec  Random bagseed #2. This was the runt of the litter...

Jan  Topped her and she is quickly becoming my favorite of the bunch.


Plant 3: Dec  Random #3. Tied this one down due to her being a stretchy one...


Jan  Some things never change.


Plant 4: Dec  Offspring of the Speed Devil #2 auto. Started flowering early then stopped.

Jan  Picked back up with the light schedule change, starting to fill out.


Plant 5: Dec  More random seed. 

Jan  She's healthy and started showing her hairs recently.

Plant 6: Dec  Another random seed.

Jan  Can't complain with another healthy plant!


And that concludes my update for this month, keep'em green!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome stuff Big Lil. It's amazing what you can get from some bagseed!!!!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 29, 2013)

i kind of know my landlord from my working years but just to say howdy.

i have a med pot card to grow but i didn't tell him. he came in to fix something yesterday. it's always a code red when that happens and i had to scramble to hide everything and make sure the odor was under control.

i mentioned that i had a pot card but that pot was very expensive and i was having problems locating some at a decent price. next thing i know, he's telling me i should use the spare bedroom to grow pot. WHAT?? 

he tells me about his bud up in the mountains who has been growing for years and we smoked a joint.

inside i was dancing but i told him that i never considered growing but that i would. 

this dude is a handyman kind of guy and i'm thinking i'm going to have him do some stuff to the grow room that i'm too much of a girl to do myself.

oh yeah, i'm a happy boy.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't you just love it when all yer ducks seem to line up.....sweet!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 29, 2013)

DST said:


> Don't you just love it when all yer ducks seem to line up.....sweet!


i can't stop smiling.

i no longer have to scramble when something goes wrong in the house. it's a HUGE relief. 

he kind of looks like a stoner so i took a shot. i should go to the casino!! 

because he's a handy man, i'm going to ask him to redesign the flower room. i might add another 600 to the mix. i can pull 17 oz with one 600, so....


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 29, 2013)

oh, and the pot he shared with me was a solid 8, maybe a 9. it was remakably smooth and the high got me right where i like to be. smelled real nice too.

i asked what it was, he said that his friend up in the mountains has been growing it for more than 20 years and that all his stuff comes from the old days.

i assure you, i'm going to find my way to this guy and get some of his gold.

talk about a score.


----------



## moorebass70 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey room, would like to join Club 600 although I am running 4 now w/2 more in the future.


Week 7 Kali Mist
View attachment 2501718View attachment 2501719View attachment 2501720


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2013)

The only requirement here is that you grow the chronic. 

Looks like you're in.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 29, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> Hey room, would like to join Club 600 although I am running 4 now w/2 more in the future.
> View attachment 2501710View attachment 2501711
> 
> Week 7 Kali Mist
> View attachment 2501717View attachment 2501718View attachment 2501719View attachment 2501720


HOLY sh!T nice kali mist plants. that looks like a wonderful phenotype. where did u get it? what breeders?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 29, 2013)

that macro shot is killer dude. im super jealous right now!!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

The man doth not fibbeth!


Bobotrank said:


> The only requirement here is that you grow the chronic.
> 
> Looks like you're in.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 29, 2013)

DST said:


> Awesome stuff Big Lil. It's amazing what you can get from some bagseed!!!!


yeah tell me about it. but its a bitch when them fuckers hermie on ya. i threw out my two black apes, both had a couple male pre flowers not even 3 weeks in.
it hurt doing so too. those things had such a powerful smell, and greasy sticky everything. UGH!!! hopefully the clone thing will help and the next one wont have issues. 

does it work to clone a plant that hermies a little? i thought i read somewhere that u can clone out the hermie sometimes. any word on this 6'ers?


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Normally takes a couple of generations. And most will still deliver the odd seed. But unless you are anal that's no big thing. EDIT And that's why you get bagseed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2013)

Crips & Bloods ain't got nuthin' on these straight-up hardcore killas, for real, yo:

[video=youtube_share;aIwr261Sfsw]http://youtu.be/aIwr261Sfsw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

Afternoon 6er's! Well the weather took a huge shit on me today and has been cloudy and rainy. I was able to get a few pics of part of the land for you guys though. I couldn't get down to the spring today but I'll get pics of that as soon as the weather clears. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 29, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> M1 my bagseed f1 cross growing out side through the winter. temps have gotten down to like 34 at the lowest i think, 50 degrees right now. pollinated her see if i cant get some seeds out of her i just had the pollen in a plastic bag dont know if its stilll good. shes going to be a beast though one day. when she reveges.


 will the seeds still develop even if she starts reveging right? thats what im thinkin.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2013)

Good looking piece of property. Looks like it's been recently cropped. What did you grow?


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Good looking piece of property. Looks like it's been recently cropped. What did you grow?
> 
> 
> cof


It was pastured that I've been working for the last year to get the soil good 

That's only part of my land. I couldn't get down to the other section today cuz the roads were to muddy today


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

That's lovely. Thanks for taking the pics for us. Do you own any large equipment? bailer, tiller, etc.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks fun as fuck there to me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

Sour D:

View attachment 2502280


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 29, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> Hey room, would like to join Club 600 although I am running 4 now w/2 more in the future.
> View attachment 2501710View attachment 2501711
> 
> Week 7 Kali Mist
> View attachment 2501717View attachment 2501718View attachment 2501719View attachment 2501720


that's some serious leaf curling you have there. 

magnesium deficiency?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 29, 2013)

maayne i cant wait for the outdoor season to start


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Afternoon 6er's! Well the weather took a huge shit on me today and has been cloudy and rainy. I was able to get a few pics of part of the land for you guys though. I couldn't get down to the spring today but I'll get pics of that as soon as the weather clears.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> View attachment 2502216View attachment 2502217View attachment 2502218View attachment 2502219View attachment 2502220View attachment 2502221View attachment 2502222View attachment 2502223View attachment 2502224


nice. i'd love to live in the boonies.  you're probably immune to those views but i'd sit there for hours. 


it's bright blue skies around here about 330 days a year. i love gloomy weather. 


i keep gazing at these pictures and all i can think of is where i'd put some plants.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Afternoon 6er's! Well the weather took a huge shit on me today and has been cloudy and rainy. I was able to get a few pics of part of the land for you guys though. I couldn't get down to the spring today but I'll get pics of that as soon as the weather clears.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> View attachment 2502216View attachment 2502217View attachment 2502218View attachment 2502219View attachment 2502220View attachment 2502221View attachment 2502222View attachment 2502223View attachment 2502224


Looks like Northern Ca


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's lovely. Thanks for taking the pics for us. Do you own any large equipment? bailer, tiller, etc.


Does a tractor with a plow count? 



Bobotrank said:


> Looks fun as fuck there to me.


It is . I fucking love it here. I'm ready to go fishing in the pond again this summer. 



fatboyOGOF said:


> nice. i'd love to live in the boonies. you're probably immune to those views but i'd sit there for hours.
> 
> 
> it's bright blue skies around here about 330 days a year. i love gloomy weather.
> ...


Haha I still sit and gaze at it bro, it's just that today I had plans to get some outside work done and now they are calling for 2" of snow tonight. 

I have already got quite a few spots picked out 

Well today started out real shitty, didn't get to get my outside work done due to weather and then to top it all off my vape pen broke! ffs!

But good new's and this made it all better, I called the company and they are sending me out not 1 but 2 vapes! Good days!


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 29, 2013)

Jonny's 600w jungle of love

[video=youtube_share;lxz_unQVm_Q]http://youtu.be/lxz_unQVm_Q[/video]

approximately 1.5-2wks to chop chop for a total of 56 days of flower. If they needs more time, jonny will give it to them.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 29, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Jonny's 600w jungle of love
> 
> [video=youtube_share;lxz_unQVm_Q]http://youtu.be/lxz_unQVm_Q[/video]
> 
> approximately 1.5-2wks to chop chop for a total of 56 days of flower. If they needs more time, jonny will give it to them.


nice job. they look happy

i want a cat or dog but i'm scared they'd kill some plants. how is your cat around them? 1 could wipe out my clones in a few seconds.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 29, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> nice job. they look happy
> 
> i want a cat or dog but i'm scared they'd kill some plants. how is your cat around them? 1 could wipe out my clones in a few seconds.


She loves the tent....super weird man. Fuck catnip...just give your cat some trim to chew on. She loves fan leaves 
as soon as my inline fan and light kick on....she's whining at the tent door wanting it open. Pretty funny really.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 29, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> She loves the tent....super weird man. Fuck catnip...just give your cat some trim to chew on. She loves fan leaves
> as soon as my inline fan and light kick on....she's whining at the tent door wanting it open. Pretty funny really.


and you're not afraid that someday her love of the leaves will cause a disaster to small plants? you are a brave man charlie brown. 

i really want a pet but i really love my plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

Lots of people have pets and plants. I would say most growers have pets and I can only remember hearing one story of someones dog eating everything. If you want a pet, get a pet and keep them away from the plants.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 29, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> and you're not afraid that someday her love of the leaves will cause a disaster to small plants? you are a brave man charlie brown.
> 
> i really want a pet but i really love my plants.


Some people are dirty fuckers that have no business owning animals because they can't take care of them / themselves which creates a dire unsanitary situation. If you're clean, I don't see the problem. My cats shit box gets cleaned 2x/day minimum. I know some shit bags that clean their box like once a week...how would you like to flush your toilet once a week? 

Be clean and sanitary and you'll have no problems. I have a dog as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

Did someone say dog


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 29, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> that's some serious leaf curling you have there.
> 
> magnesium deficiency?


 i asked about the same thing a few pages back. leaves doing the same thing. it can be heat, humidity, and i geuss mag. i personally think some plants just curl funny tho. my bubba's leaves are curling the other way, the other people who grow the same clone have the same issue.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 29, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> Hey room, would like to join Club 600 although I am running 4 now w/2 more in the future.
> View attachment 2501710View attachment 2501711
> 
> Week 7 Kali Mist
> View attachment 2501717View attachment 2501718View attachment 2501719View attachment 2501720


Try feeding some calcium those leaves should relax and go flat happened to me few times fed calcium and they went to normal


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wake up 6er's!!!! It's time to burn this mother fucka down!


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 29, 2013)

burn what down?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 29, 2013)

That roly haha wake n bake for me 5:45 am on the bongs gona be dying over sink in 5 Mins


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

hopefully nae the hoose!!!


dababydroman said:


> burn what down?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

budolskie said:


> That roly haha wake n bake for me 5:45 am on the bongs gona be dying over sink in 5 Mins


Exactly!!! You want a hit?


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 29, 2013)

I do....I do.....over here


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> I do....I do.....over here


haha you just want the good shit and not that mexi you been toking on  

I don't know why you want some, ask anyone here I can't grow good weed. Go ahead ask them


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey everyone.......Does giggles grow good weed??? Better than this mexi brick I'm smoking on??? 

Now shut up and gimmie a hit of that....lol!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hahaha bong number 2 I love wake n bake like time to blast FIFA for the next few hours


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Breakfast finished. Time to get ma chop on.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 29, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> Hey everyone.......Does giggles grow good weed??? Better than this mexi brick I'm smoking on???
> 
> Now shut up and gimmie a hit of that....lol!


I found this in his journal. ???

View attachment 2502954


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I found this in his journal. ???
> 
> View attachment 2502954


Shit I knew I forgot to delete that one! whoops


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sad part is I have smoked worse. Not since the 80's but the memory remains.

This should cleanse the burning seed flavor from your mind.
View attachment 2502974


----------



## dieselweed (Jan 30, 2013)

I propose an inquiry to the distinguished panel!

I just picked up an 8x4 tent, should i swap my 600w magnetic ballast for a 1000w digital ballast? I also use a 400w digital on a xxxl hood. What kind of yield increase could one expect from a 600->1000? Is it worth $160, considering i'm 2 weeks away from flipping 8 kush 'n cheese to flower?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sad part is I have smoked worse. Not since the 80's but the memory remains.
> 
> This should cleanse the burning seed flavor from your mind.
> View attachment 2502974


Yummy! What is that?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yummy! What is that?


Berry White. Picked a nanner off her today


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2013)

"_I haz the krunkestez brickweed uv dem awl!_"













Yeah, your laughin' now, mutha truckas, just wait until I flip these bitchez to 12/12!! 
Can you spell: "*DANK*"!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2013)

Who's not hungry after watching this (and worried for the dude?)?

[video=youtube_share;AcYuGTMMGYo]http://youtu.be/AcYuGTMMGYo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2013)

Shit, I think I'll change my meal for the day to my own version of that.
No burger buns, but sandwich bread works for me.
Going to fire it up. 
Pics to come.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2013)

Floink!
Floink, floink!
(*imagine a Don Martin character)
2/3-lbs of "organic" beef, 4 slices of 'Merican Cheddar (Tillamook, Medium), and about a potatoes worth in chips.
And it is good!
Nom, nom, nom, nom, nom!!!!


----------



## moorebass70 (Jan 30, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> HOLY sh!T nice kali mist plants. that looks like a wonderful phenotype. where did u get it? what breeders?


They came from Barneys, Thank you. My success comes from all the people who say 1000 watt is the only way to go.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2013)

I would just buy another 600, and have 2 x 600w. Probably use about the same power and will give you a nice ven spread over the area you have.

But hey, according to some people, a 1000 is the only wasy to go, lmfao


dieselweed said:


> I propose an inquiry to the distinguished panel!
> 
> I just picked up an 8x4 tent, should i swap my 600w magnetic ballast for a 1000w digital ballast? I also use a 400w digital on a xxxl hood. What kind of yield increase could one expect from a 600->1000? Is it worth $160, considering i'm 2 weeks away from flipping 8 kush 'n cheese to flower?





DoobieBrother said:


> Floink!
> Floink, floink!
> (*imagine a Don Martin character)
> 2/3-lbs of "organic" beef, 4 slices of 'Merican Cheddar (Tillamook, Medium), and about a potatoes worth in chips.
> ...


Yum yum, Doobs. Always coming with the muncy pics!!!!!!



moorebass70 said:


> My success comes from all the people who say 1000 watt is the only way to go.


eh? Seriously, don't be preaching shit like that around here, lol. You'll have a fight on yer hands. And anyone who says a 1000w is the only way to go is an ignoramus maximus! Lights size depends on your set up, period.


----------



## moorebass70 (Jan 30, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> that macro shot is killer dude. im super jealous right now!!


Thank you, It was simple. I used my Samsung Galaxy note 8mp camera and a jewelers loop, Voilà! nice close ups....


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Floink!
> Floink, floink!
> (*imagine a Don Martin character)
> 2/3-lbs of "organic" beef, 4 slices of 'Merican Cheddar (Tillamook, Medium), and about a potatoes worth in chips.
> ...


oh man here come the homer effect.........................aaarrrrggggggg


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 1000w and wish it was a 600.  It's just too much light (for 7sq.ft).


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lots of people have pets and plants. I would say most growers have pets and I can only remember hearing one story of someones dog eating everything. If you want a pet, get a pet and keep them away from the plants.


i love dogs but i'm a lazy bastard and don't have much of a yard. i like cats but have never owned one. i do like that they don't need to be taken for walks. 



jonnynobody said:


> Some people are dirty fuckers that have no business owning animals because they can't take care of them / themselves which creates a dire unsanitary situation. If you're clean, I don't see the problem. My cats shit box gets cleaned 2x/day minimum. I know some shit bags that clean their box like once a week...how would you like to flush your toilet once a week?
> 
> 
> 
> Be clean and sanitary and you'll have no problems. I have a dog as well.


yeah, i'd have to clean it out as soon as it left the box. blech!



giggles26 said:


> Did someone say dog
> 
> View attachment 2502645





it's a dog's life.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I found this in his journal. ???
> 
> View attachment 2502954


there was a time when i'd have been delighted with that dirt brown brick weed. now it looks like shit.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

dieselweed said:


> I propose an inquiry to the distinguished panel!
> 
> I just picked up an 8x4 tent, should i swap my 600w magnetic ballast for a 1000w digital ballast? I also use a 400w digital on a xxxl hood. What kind of yield increase could one expect from a 600->1000? Is it worth $160, considering i'm 2 weeks away from flipping 8 kush 'n cheese to flower?


i used a 1000 watt for about 12 years. i have used a 600 watt for about 4. the average yeilds with the 600 are about 1/3rd less. which is still more than enough to meet my needs.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> "_I haz the krunkestez brickweed uv dem awl!_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brick weed!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

Just so you know... my neighbor has a dog and she never walks it. She opens her front door to let the thing out front for a pee, and thats it. Dog seems pretty happy. It's doing a lot better in stuck in that house vs. being put down by the shelter. The dog's a death row rescue. If you get a smaller dog you could make it work with minimal walking. I give my neighbor grief for not walking it more often... but the truth of the matter is she treats that thing well, and loves it, and that's about all a dog can ask for.

I swear I'm not trying to talk you into a pet or anything. I just know how much happiness my pets add to my life, and I know my mom never had pets her whole life till a few years ago, she got 1 cat, and she says she can't even imagine what life was like before. I would just hate for you to miss out on something/ someone that could make you super happy. And it's great, because while the little critter makes you happy, you can make it happy. Just add food and water lol.

I about fainted when I saw your multiquote. Nice.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I have a 1000w and wish it was a 600.  It's just too much light (for 7sq.ft).


I suppose I could trade with you if you really want that 600


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Just so you know... my neighbor has a dog and she never walks it. She opens her front door to let the thing out front for a pee, and thats it. Dog seems pretty happy. It's doing a lot better in stuck in that house vs. being put down by the shelter. The dog's a death row rescue. If you get a smaller dog you could make it work with minimal walking. I give my neighbor grief for not walking it more often... but the truth of the matter is she treats that thing well, and loves it, and that's about all a dog can ask for.
> 
> I swear I'm not trying to talk you into a pet or anything. I just know how much happiness my pets add to my life, and I know my mom never had pets her whole life till a few years ago, she got 1 cat, and she says she can't even imagine what life was like before. I would just hate for you to miss out on something/ someone that could make you super happy. And it's great, because while the little critter makes you happy, you can make it happy. Just add food and water lol.
> 
> I about fainted when I saw your multiquote. Nice.


"I about fainted when I saw your multiquote. Nice" .  i wasn't as high as usual. 


i appreciate your input. i truly want a pet. part of the concern is what happens if i can't take care of it anymore? i'm pretty healthy but shit happens and then the poor thing would probably be back to the pound. 

i was thinking of getting an older shelter dog. but i will love it and then it will die in a few years. i've had enough death in my life. but i would at least make it happy for awhile and it would make me happy. i don't know. 


i'm conflicted. i will give it some serious thought though. 

thanks.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

We'll see if this new bulb works or not. I don't know what the deal is with my old bulb... if I got ripped off, or if the dual spectrum doesn't 'look' as bright. All I know is that I got a new to me 1000w bulb, been used 2 flowering cycles I think. I put it in and I've NEVER seen light this bright. When I open the closet with my back turned to it, I have to squint because of the light it chucks into the bedroom. I really don't know if my plants are going to like that much light.

So maybe.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2013)

I had sex in my grow room yesterday. I wanted to see if the plants like it  they grew a foot and doubled in weight.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

There is help out there for stuff like that. There might be a local humane society you can talk to, tell them your situation. Like with my cats, we adopted two of them from the humane society. They have a deal where if I can't take care of the animals anymore they take them back no questions asked. Peeps around you might have a similar deal, you tell them you want a shelter dog but aren't sure how long you can take care of it, they might say, go ahead and get it, we got your back.

You can find help for money too. Sometimes the county will give you money to take care of animals, or humane societies, groups. Rubbermaid gives away free totes if you are going to use them for feral cat shelters. There is so many people out there who are crazy about animals it's ridiculous. And a lot of them are willing to help you help animals.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There is help out there for stuff like that. There might be a local humane society you can talk to, tell them your situation. Like with my cats, we adopted two of them from the humane society. They have a deal where if I can't take care of the animals anymore they take them back no questions asked. Peeps around you might have a similar deal, you tell them you want a shelter dog but aren't sure how long you can take care of it, they might say, go ahead and get it, we got your back.
> 
> You can find help for money too. Sometimes the county will give you money to take care of animals, or humane societies, groups. Rubbermaid gives away free totes if you are going to use them for feral cat shelters. There is so many people out there who are crazy about animals it's ridiculous. And a lot of them are willing to help you help animals.



dude. i think you've talked me into a pet. maybe. 


i'll do some serious looking around and see what's up.

now i have to figure out which i want, a dog or a cat. then i'd end up getting them a friend to play with...

i might end up as the crazy cat guy.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2013)

As a person who's owned both cats and dogs I can assure you that dogs are the way more ass kickier pets  Cats get that I'm better than you attitude that I already get enough of from society! Dogs will take every bit of attention you wanna give them at any time! Some other guy I won't mention is going to pipe in with something about cats awesomeness but don't you dare listen to him.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't wait to hear whatever that person has to say. lol

And don't worry Fatboy, I got the crazy cat guy locked down.

EDIT: My one input. Dogs need constant attention, cats need almost none. If you are one who likes being needed, get a dog. If you want a pet you might not notice sometimes, get a cat. We've left our cat alone for 3 days in the house. Not sure you can do that with a dog.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2013)

get both.....







im not into cats,but this one has grown on me......she is a beast.

they are much older now...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 30, 2013)

I vote for Dogs. Cats always piss on my Amp's.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 30, 2013)

Morning guys. So I've hot a bud that looks a little weird to me.  Pistils have browned on one half like they're burned, and the young leaves look like they're yellowing a bit. I'll post a pic later, but am very tempted to clip it off for fear it is harboring something pathogenic. Very unlikely it's from water getting on it, or burn from the lamp as it is slightly shaded by another leaf. Whaddya guys think? clip it just in case? Thanks.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2013)

get in line.....

SEATTLE  Wanted: A green thumb with extensive knowledge of the black, or at least gray, market.
As Washington state tries to figure out how to regulate its newly legal marijuana, officials are hiring an adviser on all things weed: how it's best grown, dried, tested, labeled, packaged and cooked into brownies.
Those angling for the job were expected to learn more Wednesday in Tacoma. The state Liquor Control Board, the agency charged with developing rules for the marijuana industry, reserved a convention center hall with a capacity of 275 people -- plus an overflow room -- for its bidding experts to take questions about the position and the hiring process.
"The Liquor Control Board has a long and a very good history with licensing and regulation. We know it and know how to do it well," said spokesman Mikhail Carpenter. "But there are some technical aspects with marijuana we could use a consultant to help us with."
Last fall, Washington and Colorado became the first states to pass laws legalizing the recreational use of marijuana and setting up systems of state-licensed growers, processors and retail stores where adults over 21 can walk in and buy up to an ounce of heavily taxed cannabis. Sales are due to begin in Washington state in December.
Both states are working to develop rules for the emerging pot industry. Up in the air is everything from how many growers and stores there should be, to how the marijuana should be tested to ensure people don't get sick.
Washington's Liquor Control Board has advertised for consulting services in four categories. The first is "product and industry knowledge" and requires "at least three years of consulting experience relating to the knowledge of the cannabis industry, including but not limited to product growth, harvesting, packaging, product infusion and product safety."
Other categories cover quality testing, including how to test for levels of THC, the compound that gets marijuana users high; statistical analysis of how much marijuana the state's licensed growers should produce; and the development of regulations, a category that requires "a strong understanding of state, local or federal government processes," with a law degree preferred.
In case no regulatory lawyers who grow pot in their spare time apply, multiple contracts could be awarded. Or bidders who are strong in one category could team up with those who are strong in another. Bids are due Feb. 15, with the contract awarded in March.
Many of the bidders are expected to come from the medical marijuana world.
Christy Stanley, a Kitsap County resident who has researched marijuana and considered opening a medical dispensary in the past, said she's attending the conference because she'd like the job, but wants to know whether it would disqualify her from also becoming a licensed grower or retailer. She knows growers, but has never grown marijuana herself, she said.
"This is big: The nation and the world are looking to us to set up a good model," she said. "If it works here, they're just going to cookie-cut this for other states





Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/01/30/calling-all-green-thumbs-washington-state-seeks-pot-consultant/?test=latestnews#ixzz2JTzCxLmk


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I found this in his journal. ???
> 
> View attachment 2502954


OMG that looks awful!


dieselweed said:


> I propose an inquiry to the distinguished panel!
> 
> I just picked up an 8x4 tent, should i swap my 600w magnetic ballast for a 1000w digital ballast? I also use a 400w digital on a xxxl hood. What kind of yield increase could one expect from a 600->1000? Is it worth $160, considering i'm 2 weeks away from flipping 8 kush 'n cheese to flower?


two 600s!


moorebass70 said:


> They came from Barneys, Thank you.* My success comes from all the people who say 1000 watt is the only way to go.*


600w for the win 






Theres more where that came from  



Bobotrank said:


> Morning guys. So I've hot a bud that looks a little weird to me.  Pistils have browned on one half like they're burned, and the young leaves look like they're yellowing a bit. I'll post a pic later, but am very tempted to clip it off for fear it is harboring something pathogenic. Very unlikely it's from water getting on it, or burn from the lamp as it is slightly shaded by another leaf. Whaddya guys think? clip it just in case? Thanks.


Pics or it didnt happen  Maybe cut it? idk?

howdy sixas!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> grew a foot and doubled in weight.


which is funny cuz it's the same thing that sex does to my dick. Yes I'm quoting myself too!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice Doggies! and Pussies


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuck me I can't remember to water these things. Outta sight outta mind. If they were real children cps would be involved already. The idea is the left 3 will be in the scrog and the right 3 I don't know. Oh and as always I was 100% sure I wasn't going to need those 1 gal pots my wife kept bitching about so I threw them away literally 2 days ago and now I need them!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> As a person who's owned both cats and dogs I can assure you that dogs are the way more ass kickier pets  Cats get that I'm better than you attitude that I already get enough of from society! Dogs will take every bit of attention you wanna give them at any time! Some other guy I won't mention is going to pipe in with something about cats awesomeness but don't you dare listen to him.


4

My cat kicks ass, she loves to get high and always wants attention. She doesn't think she is better then me  So I think it really all depends on the cat, or maybe it's just that all animals love me 



jigfresh said:


> I can't wait to hear whatever that person has to say. lol
> 
> And don't worry Fatboy, I got the crazy cat guy locked down.
> 
> EDIT: My one input. Dogs need constant attention, cats need almost none. If you are one who likes being needed, get a dog. If you want a pet you might not notice sometimes, get a cat. We've left our cat alone for 3 days in the house. Not sure you can do that with a dog.


Bring some cats out to my farm . I need some good mousers for outside


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

gunna run 600's instead of 1000's next time compare my experiences....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> gunna run 600's instead of 1000's next time compare my experiences....


600's are where its at!!! Unless of course you are growing commercial and a shit ton of plants


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 30, 2013)

600w are the shits^


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I can't wait to hear whatever that person has to say. lol
> 
> And don't worry Fatboy, I got the crazy cat guy locked down.
> 
> EDIT: My one input. Dogs need constant attention, cats need almost none. If you are one who likes being needed, get a dog. If you want a pet you might not notice sometimes, get a cat. We've left our cat alone for 3 days in the house. Not sure you can do that with a dog.



guys, thank you all for your input. i've always been a dog guy (my gf and i had 2 german shepard shutzhund II trained house dogs and a shutzhund III rottie male and 5 rottie females in her kennel. an average of $2000 a pup back in the late 70s/early 80s.  i did a lot of reading today (VERY COOL cat tree/condos on amazon). i found some pretty good contenders at the local humane society. considering i'm laid back, don't want to be bothered, like to be left alone, am real lazy, like to be left alone, don't want to be bothered kind of guy, everything i read said *GET A CAT!!!!! *

if it bothers me too much, i'll get another cat for it to play with.  

my biggest concern was keeping a cat out of the grow room. i know those sneaky buggers and i can see one trying to climb my forest and zipping into the tent and being an asshole to get out. after a lot of shopping around, i think i'm just going to put a big old flattened box in front of the door to the flower room. low tech, cheap and it fits perfectly! shazam! 

i'm going to chew on this for a few days. i don't want to make a rash decision but i keep looking around and thinking, yeah, i could dig a cat. i am a pot head after all. balls of string, ribbons and lazer lights don't only amuse cats.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> get in line.....
> 
> SEATTLE &#8211; Wanted: A green thumb with extensive knowledge of the black, or at least gray, market.
> As Washington state tries to figure out how to regulate its newly legal marijuana, officials are hiring an adviser on all things weed: how it's best grown, dried, tested, labeled, packaged and cooked into brownies.
> ...


way too cool.

and in arizona they just busted another "compassion club" (they were fucking up but still...), and a politician is trying to take the whole thing back to the vote. pro med pot won by a few HUNDRED votes in 2010. none of us want to see it voted on again. this is AZ. our politicians are mutants!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG that looks awful!
> 
> 
> two 600s!
> ...


after owning an 800 watt unit, a 1000 and a 600, i concur. i would go with 2 600s.

man that cola is a beauty. it's hard not to love our hobby.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> guys, thank you all for your input. i've always been a dog guy (my gf and i had 2 german shepard shutzhund II trained house dogs and a shutzhund III rottie male and 5 rottie females in her kennel. an average of $2000 a pup back in the late 70s/early 80s.  i did a lot of reading today (VERY COOL cat tree/condos on amazon). i found some pretty good contenders at the local humane society. considering i'm laid back, don't want to be bothered, like to be left alone, am real lazy, like to be left alone, don't want to be bothered kind of guy, everything i read said *GET A CAT!!!!! *
> 
> if it bothers me too much, i'll get another cat for it to play with.
> 
> ...


I don't have any problems with my cat in my grow room, if anything she loves the light and heat. she just lays there and don't fuck with my plants at all.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2013)

One of my outdoor cats has discovered a way into the room adjacent to the grow room and I have noticed the door to the veg room open but never any damage or harm to the plants. I lock the door now....until I can get her entrance blocked.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> One of my outdoor cats has discovered a way into the room adjacent to the grow room and I have noticed the door to the veg room open but never any damage or harm to the plants. I lock the door now....until I can get her entrance blocked.
> 
> 
> cof


My cat just rubs herself on the plants, every once in awhile I'll find a lil black hair on my bud haha. She don't fuck with shit at all. She is just happy to have the heat, it's like an inside sun for her.

I didn't name her Mary Jane for nothing


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

i have a list of 6 cats. all spayed females, 2 years or older. 

this is the one i'm going to check out first. i'm in elove. 
http://www.azhumane.org/adopt-a-pet/cats/


i went to buy a chow chow once. i ended up with 2 of them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I vote for Dogs. Cats always piss on my Amp's.
> 
> View attachment 2503312



Your dog is such a pot head!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My cat just rubs herself on the plants, every once in awhile I'll find a lil black hair on my bud haha. She don't fuck with shit at all. She is just happy to have the heat, it's like an inside sun for her.
> 
> I didn't name her Mary Jane for nothing


mary jane giggles! 


i would be concerened about her eyes. those hid lights are not good for eyes. i think. it's been awhile since i read about such things. 


i spent hours today on pros and cons of cats vs dogs vs marijuana. one complaint i saw a few times was that cats love to piss in the soil of the plants. sneaky little buggers. 
DID YOU SEE THE REPORT ON THE NEWS about cats? they kill BILLIONS of birds and small animals a year. wow.

i'm keeping mine indoors.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> mary jane giggles!
> 
> 
> i would be concerened about her eyes. those hid lights are not good for eyes. i think. it's been awhile since i read about such things.
> ...


Haha I love my cat and her name! She doesn't stay in the the whole time only when I'm watering lol. and I raise the lights all the way up so it's not near as intense for her in my 4x4 or she just lays right outside it. 

Your from AZ?! I was just there not to long ago lol.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats goin on 6Hundo's? Got a Q for u guys. Let's say u accidently brake a timer so ur veg room is timer less. It only has a small cutting and a seedling in it. Would it matter if a couple nights it gets 24/0 lighting then back to normal Friday? Thats when new one should arrive HOPEFULLY!

EDIT: back to normal means 18/6. JIC anyone was wondering what I meant. .


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Whats goin on 6Hundo's? Got a Q for u guys. Let's say u accidently brake a timer so ur veg room is timer less. It only has a small cutting and a seedling in it. Would it matter if a couple nights it gets 24/0 lighting then back to normal Friday? Thats when new one should arrive HOPEFULLY!
> 
> EDIT: back to normal means 18/6. JIC anyone was wondering what I meant. .


Shouldnt matter, they're both a veg cycle.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

24 hours of light will be just fine for the veggers. They shouldn't miss a beat.

As for cats, we keep all ours strictly indoors, don't have to worry about them tracking anything in, or getting sick very much. I couldn't even look at that adoption page, made me want to go get them all.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i have a list of 6 cats. all spayed females, 2 years or older.
> 
> this is the one i'm going to check out first. i'm in elove.
> http://www.azhumane.org/adopt-a-pet/cats/
> ...


The two animals I most loved was first my late AMAZING purple tungued chow chow named Chica . How I miss my Chica , gets me all chocked up thinking about her. Then i got my awesome kitty "Lawrence". What an awesome cat he was. He had to be put down and let me tell u I cried. That cat was stank as hell with all but me. I'd leave home, him too. Id stumble in at 3,4,5 AM and he would hear my bass and I'd hear him running home thru the woods lol. Id wait a few seconds and sure enough there he'd come. He slept in my room and all. Cats are great pets and companions if u can click with them. Rub them ever so softly in between their eyes and they melt! Good luck with ur soon to be new pal!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Jan 30, 2013)

Thnx guys, that's what I figured but then thought that might confuse them and I don't want confused angry plants...


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 30, 2013)

....on the left is blue widow..the right is OG kush...do they look ready to come down ?..hello all you muthasiXers


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2013)

Good pics.
The widow looks like she could stand a little more time. Timber on the kush.


co


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks cof..I was hoping to hear something like that about the widow..second time with kush..I think I cut the first og 'bout two weeks to early..I have patience so the widow can wait..first day of 12's was 12/1/12 ..I don't usually count the first five day's...I give them transition time..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with cof about timing. The look real good. Nice work. That's a lot of 12's.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2013)

U no it's time to fill the bong and watch sum more shield


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I agree with cof about timing. The look real good. Nice work. That's a lot of 12's.


Haha..thanks jig..the sample piece that happened to fall off the kush tasted great. Guess they (3 og's) will be comin down sunday morning..because I will be too drunk to trim during the super bowl..oh yeah a piece of blue widow fell off for that occasion..so yeah..sorry for ramblin'..ahhhh feelin better


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

Morning Animal Club...I mean Club 600, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

budolskie said:


> U no it's time to fill the bong and watch sum more shield


It is 420 in Santiago after all....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

My desktop computron is failing.
It's almost 6 years old, so... it's getting to be time.

Currently using the wife's laptop to pop in and say "Howdy!", and research the cost of components to build a new machine.
Looking at an Asus Sabertooth motherboard, a Core i7 3770k "Ivy Bridge" processor, 32-GB of RAM (still researching whether to use 16-GB or 32-GB), a modern graphics card (my old Geforce 8800 GTS 512 is, well, old).
And a new case (current case is a mini-tower, and already cramped, and the Sabertooth motherboard is an Extended ATX form factor, so it won't fit).
Not looking forward to spending the do-re-mi, but I feel halved without my digital buddy.  
Will reuse everything else (monitors, keyboard, mouse, hard drives, etc).
Also will be upgrading to Windows 7 64-bit (Ableton Suite 9 is coming out in a few months, and it has been re-coded for 64-bit, and they have a decent upgrade discount for us users who have Ableton Suite 8 )
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 31, 2013)

.......................


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to see the okes tonight in Utrecht.
[youtube]49Uj3jqpAGM[/youtube]
Malian music. Funky and soulful.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 31, 2013)

killa from cali, coffee from venezuela.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

Very cool, D!
I like the blending of so many styles of sounds like that.
I've been playing more Eastern Mode stuff with my bass these days. More stuff with the flavors of India, but also stuff with a definite Middle Eastern sound.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

They certainly let the Bass have it's place eh!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

Definitely.
I'm going to be checking into more of this.
Thanks for posting the vid!

I like that reverb sound.
Reminds me of this style of music:

[video=youtube_share;DzE9teers4E]http://youtu.be/DzE9teers4E[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

While reminiscing, here's another favorite (also from the "Pulp Fiction" soundtrack):

[video=youtube_share;0lo_YinURnY]http://youtu.be/0lo_YinURnY[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 31, 2013)

morning guys.

i had a great picture of two HID lights (i think they were 600s) strung together inside of a tent. i either got it from here or from one of the arizona guys (or i'm a pothead and forget where i got it), anyway, do any of you have a good picture of a two light set up with the filter and fan?

i've been looking and for some reason, i can't find a good example. i want to show it to a guy to show him what kind of set up i want.

i have the regular sun system hood.

i'd appreciate a picture or link. 

by the way, on the cat front, i'm about 95% sure i'm getting one. i've been looking around the house and man do i need to cat proof stuff. i have little chotskies scattered all over the place which needs to be picked up and put away. i find it amusing that i'll have to tidy up my home because of a freaking cat. i'm usually tidy but far from a neat freak. we'll see how long that lasts. 



yikes:
SAN DIEGO (AP) &#8212; An explosion 
tore through a hotel near SeaWorld San Diego where a couple was 
allegedly extracting hash oil, sending guests fleeing for safety and putting 
three people in the hospital, authorities said.

A 22-year-old man in the room suffered 
life-threatening injuries in the Wednesday explosion at the three-story Heritage Inn Sea World 
Hotel, authorities said. Also hurt were a woman in the room and a young 
man staying next door.


http://news.yahoo.com/hash-oil-causes-blast-hurts-3-near-seaworld-091131677.html


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2013)

Scary stuff. Not the best idea to be smoking ciggs around butane. Jeez. I think this is the biggest reason to just make bubble hash: "The butane apparently was ignited by a cigarette,"

I tend to think BHO has a little more than 15% thc: "Hash oil averages about 15 percent THC, the chief intoxicant in marijuana, according to the DEA. A drop or two is about as potent as a marijuana cigarette."

Good luck with everything.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Scary stuff. Not the best idea to be smoking ciggs around butane. Jeez. I think this is the biggest reason to just make bubble hash: "The butane apparently was ignited by a cigarette,"
> 
> I tend to think BHO has a little more than 15% thc: "Hash oil averages about 15 percent THC, the chief intoxicant in marijuana, according to the DEA. A drop or two is about as potent as a marijuana cigarette."
> 
> Good luck with everything.


idiots like this give the community a very bad name. i hope they jail this fool for decades. you want to endanger yourself, be my guest but when you involve others, i have zero sympathy.


LEO just has no idea. one average grower could fill in a whole lot of blanks for them but apparently making stuff up is easier.

15% thc? 
one of the reasons we used to laugh at the anti pot people when we were young was because they had things so wrong. it's hard to tell kids who have been high about how dangerous pot is.


man we used to get blonde, red and honey oil from germany. whoa was that stuff something else. i sold it for years. i lived just off campus at arizona state university. i made a lot of people cough.  

the practical joke around the house was to put an extra large drop into a pipe for someone who thinks they are a bad ass. it was mean but man was it funny. lots of expansion in that little drop of honey oil.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

Washington looks like it's going to get the straight dope on weed:

*http://www.sfgate.com/nation/article/Washington-state-seeks-pot-expert-4237882.php*


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> morning guys.
> 
> i had a great picture of two HID lights (i think they were 600s) strung together inside of a tent. i either got it from here or from one of the arizona guys (or i'm a pothead and forget where i got it), anyway, do any of you have a good picture of a two light set up with the filter and fan?
> 
> ...


You are totally right, fuck heads like this give everyone a bad name....oh and guess what they were doing, tut tut tut,lmfao. Yes, butane can go suck a dick,


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 31, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Washington looks like it's going to get the straight dope on weed:
> 
> *http://www.sfgate.com/nation/article/Washington-state-seeks-pot-expert-4237882.php*


finally, a gubment with some freaking sense.

nice.

we used to have to sit through boring nonsense, from people who never got high, telling us the evils of drugs. when an ex junkie talks about the evils, then we listened instead of laughed. those in power rarely seem to understand that.


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> morning guys.
> 
> i had a great picture of two HID lights (i think they were 600s) strung together inside of a tent. i either got it from here or from one of the arizona guys (or i'm a pothead and forget where i got it), anyway, do any of you have a good picture of a two light set up with the filter and fan?
> 
> ...


here are two similar set-ups of 2x600w air cooled lights hooked up to a fan and filter(all 6"). i prefer to have my fan between the filter and lights because the temperatures are lower when i do this and i only run my ducting into the room. if you have a long length of ducting after the fan it will place a strain on the motor to push the air all that way, so if you plan on running a long length of ducting after you fan it is preferable to either have a duct booster or a powerful fan lol. 

i hope you can clearly see how it is configured, one has a passive intake and the other uses a 4" fan to bring in cooler air. i prefer not to have an intake these days but my environment is perfect.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> here are two similar set-ups of 2x600w air cooled lights hooked up to a fan and filter(all 6"). i prefer to have my fan between the filter and lights because the temperatures are lower when i do this and i only run my ducting into the room. if you have a long length of ducting after the fan it will place a strain on the motor to push the air all that way, so if you plan on running a long length of ducting after you fan it is preferable to either have a duct booster or a powerful fan lol.
> 
> i hope you can clearly see how it is configured, one has a passive intake and the other uses a 4" fan to bring in cooler air. i prefer not to have an intake these days but my environment is perfect.


good job. makes me want to go clean up my tent. 

i like what you're doing there but that's not the setup i was thinking of. i can picture it but for some stupid reason i must have killed the picture. 

the hunt continues.


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2013)

filter in the left hand corner of the pic(sits on floor),(8" vortex fan) on the outside of room.

not a two light setup,but it may help.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> filter in the left hand corner of the pic(sits on floor),(8" vortex fan) on the outside of room.
> View attachment 2504701View attachment 2504702View attachment 2504706
> not a two light setup,but it may help.



that's kind of what i was thinking. what is the fan sitting on? 


filter in the tent and fan outside is about right for me. i knew all this stuff and have to relearn it because, well, you know. ot:


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> here are two similar set-ups of 2x600w air cooled lights hooked up to a fan and filter(all 6"). i prefer to have my fan between the filter and lights because the temperatures are lower when i do this and i only run my ducting into the room. if you have a long length of ducting after the fan it will place a strain on the motor to push the air all that way, so if you plan on running a long length of ducting after you fan it is preferable to either have a duct booster or a powerful fan lol.
> 
> i hope you can clearly see how it is configured, one has a passive intake and the other uses a 4" fan to bring in cooler air. i prefer not to have an intake these days but my environment is perfect.


The Essence of Professionalism is the Painstaking Attention to the Details.

That is gettin; it done M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;zBvjXhUSUpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBvjXhUSUpU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

Not what your looking for I think, but why not post it..... Cabs are separate because Im doing alternating cycles for 24hrs of 600 dankness. They are 5 ft tall, I just lowered the lights so they were visible.




















hey sixas. How is everyone today?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 31, 2013)

^^^ Very Nice Indeed^^^

Look forward to seeing that in action. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not what your looking for I think, but why not post it..... Cabs are separate because Im doing alternating cycles for 24hrs of 600 dankness. They are 5 ft tall, I just lowered the lights so they were visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is some craftsman ship right there whodat. Looking good! How much do you have invested in that.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My desktop computron is failing.
> It's almost 6 years old, so... it's getting to be time.
> 
> Currently using the wife's laptop to pop in and say "Howdy!", and research the cost of components to build a new machine.
> ...


Go with 32gb, you can pick up a new geforce to next to nothing. But trust me you will be happy you went 32. 

Want me to build you a computer doobs? lol that's what I went to school for, got my EET degree at DeVry 

I run ableton right now on 64bit already. I get shit before it's released  Actually I'm running windows 8 on one of my machines lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks small voice and giggles.
Everything from equipment, bulbs, 2x4, ply wood, down to the screws (gotta love square head screws!) is from my old grow, Iv recently added a 4" fresh air intake with filter where the vacuum cleaner is. I did buy new ducting (must have tossed the old stuff) and caulk, so I guess I spent about $40 putting this together. Currently the left box has a vertical cooltube in it and both of them will be filled up and flowering in about a week


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks small voice and giggles.
> Everything from equipment, bulbs, 2x4, ply wood, down to the screws (gotta love square head screws!) is from my old grow, Iv recently added a 4" fresh air intake with filter where the vacuum cleaner is. I did buy new ducting (must have tossed the old stuff) and caulk, so I guess I spent about $40 putting this together. Currently the left box has a vertical cooltube in it and both of them will be filled up and flowering in about a week


Cheap ass! hahaha.

Ok well if it wasn't from your last grow how much did you have invested  Just curious as I'm looking to add me a couple more 600's and I don't want more tents as my room is getting full lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

Awwwwww shit son!!!!

About the high times 2013 cannabis cup in Denver!!!! Aww lawd! Im really going to try and swing this one. Its been a childhood dream of my to attend and this may be the golden ticket!

The only real difference for this year&#8217;s event is that anyone 21 and older can attend and smoke. Previously, only qualified medical patients could sample the entries.

Now I just need to find out if you need a to be a resident of CO to partake!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! fingers fucking crossed.

http://dailycaller.com/2013/01/16/high-times-cannabis-cup-to-be-held-in-u-s-for-first-time/





Oh its on!

Edit:
The ability for people now to come from out of state and enjoy a smoke without needing a (medical marijuana) card opens the floodgates for more attendees. We hope it will really blow up and be the start of something really big.


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 31, 2013)

Im going to the cup and the concert  I just hope this doesnt make my city super hot with bacon
Blue Dream
Day 81
View attachment 2505235View attachment 2505236View attachment 2505237View attachment 2505241
Super Lemon Haze 1 & 2
View attachment 2505246View attachment 2505247
Cheese
View attachment 2505249View attachment 2505250

Tahoe
View attachment 2505252


----------



## eleventysix (Jan 31, 2013)

heres some 600w bud porn... day 51 roadrunner..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Go with 32gb, you can pick up a new geforce to next to nothing. But trust me you will be happy you went 32.
> 
> Want me to build you a computer doobs? lol that's what I went to school for, got my EET degree at DeVry
> 
> I run ableton right now on 64bit already. I get shit before it's released  Actually I'm running windows 8 on one of my machines lol.


Appreciate the offer but, before my health failed, I ran my own in-home computer repair service for a number of years, so i think I still remember how to install cards into PCI slots.

I have no clue as to how many PC's I've built since the first one back in 1974 (I'm a 2nd generation computer technician).
That one, our third computer (he named computer #1 "Elf", computer #2 was "Smurf", and comuter #3 was a more robust version he named "Smurf II". My dad's nickname at his job back then was "Papa Smurf" since he was older, curmudgeonly & and no-nonsense), had an 8080 processor running at a whopping 2-mHz, and we had an amazing 16KB of RAM, and stored the OS and program data on audio cassettes (Everything had to be on it's own cassette and then manually loaded into memory). (*edit: my dad designed & built the computer from scratch)
And programs either had to be written from scratch, or you could buy a large book from various computer clubs with dozens of different programs in it that I would have to data enter every line of code by hand, and then record it to the cassettes for future use (god forbid you screw up one line of code, because then you had to trace it down manually to find it and fix it).
Back then, my dad was helping test out nodes for ARPANET, so he had a "super fast" 90-baud modem to link up with it that he borrowed from his job.
I remember the first day he got online with it to show me.
He said, "If they can ever get faster data transfer for this thing it's going to take over the world."
But before I commit to spending money, I'm pretty sure it's just the main hard drive that failed (I run three internal drives. One for the OS & archiving, one for the programs & archiving, and one for the page file & archiving).
The drive that had the OS on it failed, but I looked back at the receipts and the drive was about 6 years old, so that's about the best one can hope for.
I'm going to re-install Windows on the newest hard drive (a 1-TB Caviar Black that's about a month old), and replace the failed drive & the next oldest drive with two new 1-TB Caviar Black's.
I've got all my important stuff archived, so I'm not worried about losing anything, but I'm sure it's just old hard drives that are causing the problem.
Would love to build up a new system, but won't if I don't absolutely have to.
I'm running a Q9450 at 3.5-gHz, so I'm not lacking in processing power yet, since I don't game anymore, and I do a complete servicing of it once a year or more (clean out dust, new thermal paste for the CPU, etc).
I just use my computer for internet (e-mail, research, youtube, hulu, netflix, riu, T&A, etc), for recording & creating music, creating art (Corel Painter & Photoshop), playing DVD movies, and writing. 
And Ableton has been 64-bit for a few months now (starting with v8.34), but v9 is written specifically for 64-bit, and is due out in March (provided the beta testing goes well).
Have been using Ableton Suite for almost a year, and love it.
Amazing program!
Maybe we'll collaborate on something some day (?).

Well, back to work over here.
Splitting my time between my desk modification project and reviving my computer, so lots to get done.
Will be popping in & out until finished.

*edit: in case anyone is wondering, through newegg, it would have cost me about $850 for the CPU, a good motherboard, 32-GB of fast RAM, a cheap graphics card (GTX650), a good CPU heatsink & fan, and the OEM version of Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 31, 2013)

''Whoa'' ^^^^^^^^


----------



## supchaka (Jan 31, 2013)

I used to be somewhat of a computer guru, back when you actually had to know something to use/fix them. My brother and I eventually opened our own ISP/retail store in 1995. I've assembled over 600 computers and installed some form of OS somewhere in the range of 2000 times in my career  When it became cheaper to buy a pre-built instead of building one is about the time I quit. I used to live and breath software and hardware. Nowadays its porn, RIU, gaming... the first two I can do on the ipad so I really only need the PC for the occasional D3 session or until some new game might tickle my interest. The bones of my Gateway desktop are like 7 years old now, I've upgraded what I could, when I could until my items were considered legacy and they moved on to the next best thing. I run Diablo great so I dont see a new one in the future quite yet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Awwwwww shit son!!!!
> 
> About the high times 2013 cannabis cup in Denver!!!! Aww lawd! Im really going to try and swing this one. Its been a childhood dream of my to attend and this may be the golden ticket!
> 
> ...


Educated potheads are a blessing to all:

-----
thephranc
The science behind the cultivation of the strains is probably lost on most of the outrageously outraged over weed.

-----
craigvan 
It's not really a science. People just take strains with characteristic they like and cross-breed them. Then once you get something you like, you have to interbreed them to stabilize it to a strain.
What's lost on dope-heads is that food producing plants are more important to mankind than pot. Genetically modified food, which involves real science, has helped prevent starvation in Africa and India.

-----
Medical_Community
I had to laugh when I read this yesterday and then share the chuckle, so I sent this little gem to BadKat, from the Cannabis World Summit, and here is the response to this post:

"Cannabis is one of the world's oldest domesticated plants, we developed modern irrigation as we know it today, on crops like cannabis. It grows and produces seeds rapidly, and aside from its ability to -CURE CANCER- and promote long, healthy and active lives in those who were previously handed medical death sentences, it is also considered to be one of the world's most nutritionally complete plants.
Being one of the first crops cultivated, being as nutritionally sound as it is, being able to produce the fibers for shelter and clothing, and producing the medicines it does, and where it is so easily cultivated in such a wide array of environments, it allowed modern civilization to advance as successfully as it did. We evolved, hand-in-hand, since the earliest-known documented historical records we have, with cannabis.
But I suppose tomatoes are just so much more important and more crucial to the historical success of mankind 
There's more hunger in the US today than in recent years, so (and I'll be answering this in a moment) why hasn't GMO helped, and considering that it hasn't helped, just how much do you think it's really doing abroad?
Modified genes are -patented and owned- in ways that cost MUCH more money, and demand many more limitations, than traditional breeding practices. Even without the harm it's doing to our traditional farmers and breeders of fruits and vegetables, we're over-paying ludicrously for food which, as of now, has yet to be made any better than traditional food. We're told it is 'better', because we're already eating it, and we're paying out of our own pockets to fund their little experiments. We're paying a premium, for the privilege of consuming an unfinished project, and as if that wasn't bad enough, we're also the guinea pigs to see how we develop and age after the consumption of such food.
As for the destruction of our food economy, and the role GMO plays.... Monsanto has been suing our farmers for years over their own (Monsanto's) inability to control the spread of their genetics via pollen, and farmers inadvertently harvest seed crops which have been cross-pollinated by Mondanto's farms, they use the seeds the following season, Monsanto reviews genetic produce tests, and sues all the farmers they find to have gained access to 'their' genetics, putting them into bankruptcy.
So you just be sure to let us know when those GMO foods actually cure hunger and cease starvation in the world, or when they do anything besides; bankrupting our farms and disrupting our already failing food economy; besides raising prices at the grocery stores; and besides lining the pockets of a few corrupt CEOs. Once you get your facts straight, and you get your head dislodged from the clouds, we'll be more likely to take you seriously!" - BadKittySmiles
==========


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

Was just checking the Scott's website, and you have to request (by phone or e-mail) a copy of the MSDS for Round-up products to see what in it.
That should be the first indication that the emperor is buck nekkid and hard as a rock.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

That is one of the best ways Iv seen it laid down right there ^^^  damn!
So I should stop growing veggies and grow nothing but cannabis? OKAY!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, you still need enough to eat and for some composting material.

So just reverse your grow spaces that you have now:

All veggies in the grow boxes, all cannabis outdoors (except in winter, when you take it easy and enjoy the fruits of your labor, and do preventive & scheduled maintenance on your John Deere cannabis combine (model# JDC420) and other equipment to get them ready for Spring).


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Appreciate the offer but, before my health failed, I ran my own in-home computer repair service for a number of years, so i think I still remember how to install cards into PCI slots.
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll collaborate on something some day (?).
> ...


Sorry didn't wanna re-quote all that lol. But hell ya would love to collaborate someday


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Awwwwww shit son!!!!
> 
> About the high times 2013 cannabis cup in Denver!!!! Aww lawd! Im really going to try and swing this one. Its been a childhood dream of my to attend and this may be the golden ticket!
> 
> ...


Me and my girl are going! Best believe that!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2013)

Well fuck, if all you guys are going I gotta go too. CO bound! I'll finally get to put some miles on the new car!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well fuck, if all you guys are going I gotta go too. CO bound! I'll finally get to put some miles on the new car!!!


Fuck yes bro! Some of us from the club need to meet up


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, you still need enough to eat and for some composting material.
> 
> So just reverse your grow spaces that you have now:
> 
> All veggies in the grow boxes, all cannabis outdoors (except in winter, when you take it easy and enjoy the fruits of your labor, and do preventive & scheduled maintenance on your John Deere cannabis combine (model# JDC420) and other equipment to get them ready for Spring).


That is a much better idea! lol
JDC420 I love it!




jigfresh said:


> Well fuck, if all you guys are going I gotta go too. CO bound! I'll finally get to put some miles on the new car!!!


Uhh the pressure is on!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 31, 2013)

waiting for the cali cups my self


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Whodat! that is a very nice sleek set up you have. Im a bit confused though , wondering if you can explain it to me. 
I always thought the filter ..(.which i assume is the large unit between the grow boxes... with the fan and ducting going out into the 2 light hood) should be inside the grow boxes to suck in the smell and pull the smell outside the room. Will the smell be contained within that small box you built ? and capping off the other outlets.? i have never seen anything like this before. i like your use of space and symmetry.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sorry didn't wanna re-quote all that lol. But hell ya would love to collaborate someday


Heh, it's funny (to me), but I get all "Dewey Cox"-like whenever I think about working on my computer.
Didn't mean to ramble so long.

After I get everything Re-situated (The Situation's smarter cousin from Philly) I'm going to be getting back to work on music stuff and finish up a bunch of things that were left half-finished due to circumstances of the last half of 2012.

One of them is a Club 600 theme song.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Whodat! that is a very nice sleek set up you have. Im a bit confused though , wondering if you can explain it to me.
> I always thought the filter ..(.which i assume is the large unit between the grow boxes... with the fan and ducting going out into the 2 light hood) should be inside the grow boxes to suck in the smell and pull the smell outside the room. Will the smell be contained within that small box you built ? and capping off the other outlets.? i have never seen anything like this before. i like your use of space and symmetry.


You can suck, or blow when it comes to filters... Or space balls. I may consider moving my filter out of my room once I add an AC unit, its the easiest way I can see to plumb the lights and AC exhaust together. Or I need a 2 hose portable. OR I'll just mount a wall unit. The beauty of keeping my veg cab in the room is that I can put an AC behind it and the wife won't really see it... Cuz I'm not telling her when I buy it of course! She doesn't look too far into the room, although she does look deep into the electric bill!

Just to share with anyone who's curious. My grow costs $63 a month (.18 per kwh, 5th tier) in full operation. That's 4 fans, 600 watt light on 12 hours a day and a 130 watt led on 18 hours a day. Random tidbit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2013)

So, who will be the first breeder to breed & grow cannabis that's gone plaid?


Plaid Kush
Sour Plaid
Plaid Dog (or Scottie Dog)

Plaid Cheese might be called Cheese Cloth...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2013)

Your grow only costs 63 a month?!?! Fucking lucky bashtard. Mine clicks up $100, maybe $150 without flinching if I so much as bat an eye at my 600w, much less keep it on. No joke. I used to get discounted power at my old place and it would still go up $125. Must be a geographical thing i.e. screw Bobo, lol.

edit: Doobie Brother, so quick you type my son.  Just slipped that in there right before me  I laughed, btw.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Whodat! that is a very nice sleek set up you have. Im a bit confused though , wondering if you can explain it to me.
> I always thought the filter ..(.which i assume is the large unit between the grow boxes... with the fan and ducting going out into the 2 light hood) should be inside the grow boxes to suck in the smell and pull the smell outside the room. Will the smell be contained within that small box you built ? and capping off the other outlets.? i have never seen anything like this before. i like your use of space and symmetry.



Thanks dat. 
Phresh filters website says the filter is fine either way. 
So what Im doing is pulling air through the lights, with the fabric filters on the ac hoods you see, and pushing it out of the carbon filter, all of the hot (so much airflow its practically "warm")air is pushed directly to the ac through those slots via positive pressure. The boxes have a 4" opening each for pulling fresh air into them,,, I can direct that fresh air to any location in the boxes by using ducting, my extraction fan is powerful enough to where I dont need intake fans for this,, the doors pull themselves closed from the negative pressure. 
So, into 4" opening in box through ducting, mixed around the grow area then into the 6" aircooled hood, then from 6" ducting to the 8" fan via an 8x6x6 Y ducting connector, and pushed through the filter and to the window a/c... If my filter cant keep up with smell I'll toss some ona gel in that box its in 
The building these grow boxes are in has a 4" fresh air intake with a 4" carbon filter to keep any unwanteds out, not for smell.




Edit:
A little preview of things to come 
View from the veg area. (lwh = 8x3.5x3.5) 6 foot light rail.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Your grow only costs 63 a month?!?! Fucking lucky bashtard. Mine clicks up $100, maybe $150 without flinching if I so much as bat an eye at my 600w, much less keep it on. No joke. I used to get discounted power at my old place and it would still go up $125. Must be a geographical thing i.e. screw Bobo, lol.
> 
> edit: Doobie Brother, so quick you type my son.  Just slipped that in there right before me  I laughed, btw.


My entire 2 tents, veg room and clones/mothers, everything run me 110$ a month lol. That's heaters,fans,lights, everything  Still ready for the summer though.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm taking the kids to calico ghost town this weekend. I went as a kid and thought it was awesome! Being an adult now I figured ehhh probably not so much now, so I googled it up a bit and found this guys video. He's kinda funny, and I'm pretty bored I guess cuz I just watched over an hours worth of 5 minutes with mike!
[video=youtube;CxtruYRL_Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxtruYRL_Gs&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2013)

How funny is _*that*_!?

Just two days ago I was watching *THIS* video:
(*_short documentary on an archeological dig called "The Calico Dig", in Yermo, CA, right next to the Calico Ghost Town_)

[video=youtube_share;0FCdTO9k_2s]http://youtu.be/0FCdTO9k_2s[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Feb 1, 2013)

Well been reading that big bud flowers in 50-65 days mines on day 38 now and looking well so I think I'm gona start flushing them now last 2 weeks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't talk to me about electricity. The spanners at the Lecky Board decided to give us 3700 euro back this year (total fukkin mistake). We were kind enough to tell them. They took that money back and have now sent us a bill for over 2 bags of freakin sand, and jumped my monthly payments up by double. I am like, WTF, I haven't added a grow room to my house last year that I didn't know about. Stupid fukkin twats!!!!

Tamikrest were freaka deek awesome! Incredible artists. Got myself a signed album and my friend got pictures with the band. We were both kind of high and dronky, haha...space biscuits and tincture with whisky and white beer, oh hello clouds of airy fairyness.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds like a great time!

The wife is trying to get me to go out and do stuff.
Film festivals, game night once a month with some of her co-workers, go to a wedding with her of her friends daughter, etc..
I beg off as often as I can, whenever I can, even in the face of fierce opposition.
It's not that I'm anti-social.
I just fuckin' hate people.


(*_I'm *kidding*, of course: I *am* anti-social_.  )

(**I'm kidding, again!!! I knuckle under and go more than what I will admit under oath)


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 1, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Well been reading that big bud flowers in 50-65 days mines on day 38 now and looking well so I think I'm gona start flushing them now last 2 weeks


Which Big Bud the one thats called Critical Now?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You can suck, or blow when it comes to filters... Or space balls. I may consider moving my filter out of my room once I add an AC unit, its the easiest way I can see to plumb the lights and AC exhaust together. Or I need a 2 hose portable. OR I'll just mount a wall unit. The beauty of keeping my veg cab in the room is that I can put an AC behind it and the wife won't really see it... Cuz I'm not telling her when I buy it of course! She doesn't look too far into the room, although she does look deep into the electric bill!
> 
> Just to share with anyone who's curious. My grow costs $63 a month (*.18 per kwh, 5th tier*) in full operation. That's 4 fans, 600 watt light on 12 hours a day and a 130 watt led on 18 hours a day. Random tidbit


mine is . 35 at 5th tier  fuck me


----------



## moorebass70 (Feb 1, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> HOLY sh!T nice kali mist plants. that looks like a wonderful phenotype. where did u get it? what breeders?


Here it is dried and cured, finished yesterday. Looks like sugar wish I could share some. I think I'm gonna try to bring it to a dispensary, never done that before. Does anybody know if they're fair?

View attachment 2505861


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not what your looking for I think, but why not post it..... Cabs are separate because Im doing alternating cycles for 24hrs of 600 dankness. They are 5 ft tall, I just lowered the lights so they were visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bastard! why don't you live in phoenix so you can make stuff for me???? 

great set up dude!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Awwwwww shit son!!!!
> 
> About the high times 2013 cannabis cup in Denver!!!! Aww lawd! Im really going to try and swing this one. Its been a childhood dream of my to attend and this may be the golden ticket!
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! i think i'm in. man that sounds like fun and it's just a short flight away. 

there might be WAY too many people though. they should have an over 40 day!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks dat.
> Phresh filters website says the filter is fine either way.
> So what Im doing is pulling air through the lights, with the fabric filters on the ac hoods you see, and pushing it out of the carbon filter, all of the hot (so much airflow its practically "warm")air is pushed directly to the ac through those slots via positive pressure. The boxes have a 4" opening each for pulling fresh air into them,,, I can direct that fresh air to any location in the boxes by using ducting, my extraction fan is powerful enough to where I dont need intake fans for this,, the doors pull themselves closed from the negative pressure.
> So, into 4" opening in box through ducting, mixed around the grow area then into the 6" aircooled hood, then from 6" ducting to the 8" fan via an 8x6x6 Y ducting connector, and pushed through the filter and to the window a/c... If my filter cant keep up with smell I'll toss some ona gel in that box its in
> ...


OH i see now.lol. thanks for taking your time to explain that to me. That is a really brilliant design. The one thing im still confused about is the slots and the ac unit. Isnt the AC supposed to push out cold air? but yours will be sucking up that warm air out the window.? where is the cold air coming out?
have a nice weekend and fun at the Denver cup. too bad its not the weekend of April 20th to coincide with the cypress hill concert at Red rocks which i will be attending.. that would have been such a great conbination. and good luck with the new grow. 
and that other picture.. youve always got me wondering.... i thought that was a mirror hanging up in there. lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 1, 2013)

here's mine at 43 days or so.

after all the crushing of the branches to lower the height, this is a mess. i always have to untangle the branches to move the pots around. lol

i haven't seen a bug in a few days so i think i'll just let things ride until harvest and then nuke the room. 





the light actually hits the whole tent. i just flipped it on so it looks like the ones on the sides aren't getting any. they do fine. 

someday i'm going to remember to clean off that damn hood before i turn it on. i put some gorilla tape on it. i won't be doing that again.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> Here it is dried and cured, finished yesterday. Looks like sugar wish I could share some. I think I'm gonna try to bring it to a dispensary, never done that before. Does anybody know if they're fair?


I have tried dispensaries a couple times. Got laughed at when I asked for $200 an oz. Most of them were pricks that acted like I was wasting my time by even being there. And because they are trying to low ball you they will look at your weed like 'eh, whatever'. A couple places were cool, said it looked good, and they might be interested another time, etc. I think I was offered $160/ oz for a qp.

That being said, I'm not the best at representing myself in situations like that. And I know two guys (that I believe reasonably well) that say they get $3,000=$3,200 a pound.

That's all indoor.

You might want to bring along a couple gram bags to give as samples.

EDIT 2: The weed I was bringing around those times wasn't the best either. It was real good... but not top shelf or anything. 

EDIT: D.A.t the Cup IS April 20, 21st. That's why Cypress hill planned it that way!!!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> Here it is dried and cured, finished yesterday. Looks like sugar wish I could share some. I think I'm gonna try to bring it to a dispensary, never done that before. Does anybody know if they're fair?
> 
> View attachment 2505861


most shops want to put ur bud on consignment. And they do have a habit of disappearing overnight.



fatboyOGOF said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! i think i'm in. man that sounds like fun and it's just a short flight away.
> 
> there might be WAY too many people though. they should have an over 40 day!


i looked at tickets to fly out, bout $350 round trip for direct flights, fuck layovers on a only 2 hour flight to begin with. Gonna talk to the wife about that. She doesn't give two shits about the cup but she's never been to Denver so I know she'd be down to go. 



jigfresh said:


> I have tried dispensaries a couple times. Got laughed at when I asked for $200 an oz. Most of them were pricks that acted like I was wasting my time by even being there. And because they are trying to low ball you they will look at your weed like 'eh, whatever'. A couple places were cool, said it looked good, and they might be interested another time, etc. I think I was offered $160/ oz for a qp.
> 
> That being said, I'm not the best at representing myself in situations like that. And I know two guys (that I believe reasonably well) that say they get $3,000=$3,200 a pound.
> 
> ...


I googled it, it's a 14 hour drive supposedly. I've already put in my vacation weeks and didn't happen to take anything that week. I'd probably fly out on Friday and return Monday


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2013)

the more i hear about your better half chaka the more i feel like her and my wife would get on (in fact most of our wifes would probably have a good few things to say to each other), lol. Actually, probably not a good idea if they got together, lmao.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2013)

Doobs, watch the Yes Man, haha. Corny but quite funny when you put it into action. My wife started saying Yes to everything at the start of the year (now I never fukking see her, she's always out). And she's just been offered a Director role at her company, so probably being seeing even less of her. God knows when she thinks she'll have time to have kids. Lucky I am a jaffa



DoobieBrother said:


> Sounds like a great time!
> 
> The wife is trying to get me to go out and do stuff.
> Film festivals, game night once a month with some of her co-workers, go to a wedding with her of her friends daughter, etc..
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Doobs, watch the Yes Man, haha. Corny but quite funny when you put it into action. My wife started saying Yes to everything at the start of the year (now I never fukking see her, she's always out). And she's just been offered a Director role at her company, so probably being seeing even less of her. God knows when she thinks she'll have time to have kids. Lucky I am a jaffa


Yes you can! I love that movie! lol my kind of humor


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Morning 6ers! Looks like today is going to be a little nicer today, might put the coveralls on and head outside!

That's awesome about the cannabis cup! We really should meet up though


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2013)

DST said:


> the more i hear about your better half chaka the more i feel like her and my wife would get on (in fact most of our wifes would probably have a good few things to say to each other), lol. Actually, probably not a good idea if they got together, lmao.


I think they would get along rather well, unfortunately, they would probably conspire to try to get us to quit gardening....as they are non-smokers.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2013)

Every positive has a negative cof


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine was a smoking whore when we met, granted she was 19. She rarely touches the stuff anymore and not at all in probably near a year. She's a nurse now and doesn't want to jeapordize her job and I can't blame her. What good is a cash cow without a bell!? 

Its been an interesting journey with her and the whole weed thing. Being a nurse obviously she's somewhat grounded in western traditional medicine. Which means she was actually more ok with me popping norcos for a few years because they were legal vs this "medical marijuana" stuff that's a bunch of shady doings in her mind. Being that med cards are so damn easy to get in Cali she doesn't hold a high regards for the whole prop 215. 

Anyways, I've always been a persistent sneaky fucker that WILL get his way, its just taken me 3 years to do it! She doesn't say much about it now, oh wait no, yesterday she was bitching about the sound of my fan. Asked if I turned it up and I was like no its been the same! I provide on occasion for maybe 2-3 other patients, and the old lady was always more than happy to take that cash! Although I quit giving it to her when I did the room build as that was my only way to finance it. She did say the other day, oh are you gonna start using the money for the household again. I said uh no, just cuz I'm not out there all day every day it doesn't mean I'm done yet! 

She of course doesn't know about the secret AC unit I still have to fund


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2013)

Some bud shots of two strains and an unknown father. Sprouted Dec 13-19 and put into bloom Jan 4th.
edit: Jake Blue is part of the unknown.

casey jones/?



oglarry/?



2nd pheno
casey


oglarry



cof


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> well fuck, if all you guys are going i gotta go too. Co bound! I'll finally get to put some miles on the new car!!!


o hell yes if all yall peeps are coming to co come see me damn it


----------



## graab187 (Feb 1, 2013)

1-10-13


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Fucking weather! Started raining on me today! Oh well today was a bondage kinda day


----------



## moorebass70 (Feb 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> most shops want to put ur bud on consignment. And they do have a habit of disappearing overnight.
> 
> 
> i looked at tickets to fly out, bout $350 round trip for direct flights, fuck layovers on a only 2 hour flight to begin with. Gonna talk to the wife about that. She doesn't give two shits about the up but she's never bento Denver so I know she'd be down to go.
> ...



Consignment my ASS and disappearing over night. Might call for a box of 7.62x39's (J/K, I respect life as much as my arms) to get opened. That's discouraging, I need more patients....


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 1, 2013)

you guys better hit me up if you come to colorado, il make it down to the front range somehow (getting away from work) and we can kick it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You can suck, or blow when it comes to filters... Or space balls. I may consider moving my filter out of my room once I add an AC unit, its the easiest way I can see to plumb the lights and AC exhaust together. Or I need a 2 hose portable. OR I'll just mount a wall unit. The beauty of keeping my veg cab in the room is that I can put an AC behind it and the wife won't really see it... Cuz I'm not telling her when I buy it of course! She doesn't look too far into the room, although she does look deep into the electric bill!
> 
> Just to share with anyone who's curious. My grow costs $63 a month (.18 per kwh, 5th tier) in full operation. That's 4 fans, 600 watt light on 12 hours a day and a 130 watt led on 18 hours a day. Random tidbit


Shit want to trade bills I pay 390 -400 a month


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 1, 2013)

damn yea thats cheap mine is around 120


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 1, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> Here it is dried and cured, finished yesterday. Looks like sugar wish I could share some. I think I'm gonna try to bring it to a dispensary, never done that before. Does anybody know if they're fair?
> 
> View attachment 2505861


What area are u in ? Most people are going to want to pay 100-110 for outdoor cheaper if they can and that's for good out. Indoor 125-150 and tthey want like a pound some will take less. If u are going to do it do what I did before I got my set places. 
Walk in with samples of ur stuff I take a gram of each and just go drop it off at places give them ur number and talk to a buyer or owner half the times u give a bud tender a sample it doesn't end up getting to the owner or buyer. Go get ur stuff lab tested if u have a bunch of it clubs like lab reports


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OH i see now.lol. thanks for taking your time to explain that to me. That is a really brilliant design. The one thing im still confused about is the slots and the ac unit. Isnt the AC supposed to push out cold air? but yours will be sucking up that warm air out the window.? where is the cold air coming out?
> have a nice weekend and fun at the Denver cup. too bad its not the weekend of April 20th to coincide with the cypress hill concert at Red rocks which i will be attending.. that would have been such a great conbination. and good luck with the new grow.
> and that other picture.. youve always got me wondering.... i thought that was a mirror hanging up in there. lol


The window unit cycles the inside air, mostly. So it takes the warm air and cools it right away,,, very little exchange with outside air. 
And you goofy thang, the cup is the 420 weekend lol




method2mymadness said:


> What area are u in ? Most people are going to want to pay 100-110 for outdoor cheaper if they can and that's for good out. Indoor 125-150 and tthey want like a pound some will take less. If u are going to do it do what I did before I got my set places.
> Walk in with samples of ur stuff I take a gram of each and just go drop it off at places give them ur number and talk to a buyer or owner half the times u give a bud tender a sample it doesn't end up getting to the owner or buyer. Go get ur stuff lab tested if u have a bunch of it clubs like lab reports


Thats great advice imo. ^^^ 



Looking good everyone!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 1, 2013)

gonna make some ice wax tonight from some kaboom, durban, deep purple, pink lady, chernobyl and jillybean. got some saved agent orange trim and some extra old void trim too. think il go 90 73 45 for the headstashes. love that water wax. waiting on these damn timewrecks to pop from the soil, been kinda cold lately so they might be a second.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> you guys better hit me up if you come to colorado, il make it down to the front range somehow (getting away from work) and we can kick it.


There is no if, me and the wife will be there


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2013)

Im working on gathering scratch for the airfare as we speak! That'll be right after I harvest too! to bad I wont be able to bring a bunch of my own chron


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im working on gathering scratch for the airfare as we speak! That'll be right after I harvest too! to bad I wont be able to bring a bunch of my own chron


I'll be bringing my own


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> Consignment my ASS and disappearing over night.


That shit happened to me.  Glad I only gave them what I gave them.

EDIT: Wife says I'm most likely not going to the cup. Next time I guess.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 1, 2013)

what dates giggles?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> what dates giggles?


Apr. 19-20. Going out to Red Rocks to.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2013)

I started a new thread for my hempy scrog, come be my friend. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/620257-lazy-susan-600w-hempy-scrog.html


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 1, 2013)

very cool il have to meet up and share some meds.....il have a harvest freshly cured then.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL! love this picture! fuckin A congtulations very nice work. you have made me proud.lol

no shit about the cup eh? thats so fuckin rad! im still torn between driving or flying out. i found a deal online for 2 .... airfare round trip, hotel for 2 nights and rental car SUV is $750 . if i drive its 13 hours...


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 1, 2013)

everyone here not involved working in the medical cannabis business......god youre fucking lucky........got some real dumbasses to deal with on the daily. missing the days when the dealer called the shots and didnt get lowballed at every corner or questioned about every aspect of their life.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2013)

Hehe... I like answering questions. I'm good with those dumb asses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> everyone here not involved working in the medical cannabis business......god youre fucking lucky........got some real dumbasses to deal with on the daily. missing the days when the dealer called the shots and didnt get lowballed at every corner or questioned about every aspect of their life.


im not involved with the medical cannabis business daily but i will tells you im certainly not lucky being involved with working for a large company that has no respect for there employees who bust there ass 9 hours a day ...helping dying paitents . grind them to the fuckin ground. i dont know whats happend to the world. its sad really. ya wanna switch jobs?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 1, 2013)

ya know its crazy when you have a job such as a group home worker, and you see how low people can go in the corporate world. isnt there supposed to be some sort of compasion involved in working with the ill? 
i suppose there are just idiots on both sides of that whole thing. 
medi-weed industry is prone to atract some ignorance IMO. i can just imagine some of my old buddies dads' escapades when trying to "score" now that they have they're cards. yeah that would suck dealing with that kind of people...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 1, 2013)

mmmmm Tillamook cheese. my FAV!! only thing better than the coblby cheese from penconning MI. good ol tillamook cheddar. 
damn you guys arent helping me not be hungry... i got a hold of some good OGK and pre98 bubba and they make me sooo hungry. ugh.

btw i want to see these kush n cheese!! i enjoyed my ogk from dinafem, and i got a baby dinachem in the veg closet atm. i popped another OGK seed last week. it was the first seed ive had ever from dinafem that didnt make it for some reason. the seedling was just weak and buckled over, it had germed very slow too for some reason. dinachem is truckin along good tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> that shit happened to me.  glad i only gave them what i gave them.
> 
> Edit: Wife says i'm most likely not going to the cup. Next time i guess.


booo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 1, 2013)

Going to the cup is on the TOP of things to do before I die list. Since a teen back in the 90's me and my best bud use to dream of going. We made a pact we would go together our first times lmfao ahhhahaha. Never in our wildest Dreams did we imagine all that's going on now in canni world today! Wish I could find him but no face book or n e thing so can't. Also remember soooooooo many times we made failed attempts to grow lol. I wish he could see me now! He would be beside himself lmfao, I know looking at things at the site just blows me away every time. Always feel so proud to be with them! But when is the Cup? I know I'll never make this years but would love to plan for next as of now!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

April 20-21 

Be there or be square!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2013)

Evening Gents, 

How long do you hydro guys flush for? I'm about 2 weeks away (hydroton clay) and I was thinking 7 days will be enough?


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> April 20-21
> 
> Be there or be square!


Me and my wife's wedding anniversary is 4/20..and our 1st is gonna be in CO this year..renting a minivan (bedroom on wheel's) ...goin to bring 5 oz ..as we are able to have 2.5 ea..I hope we can meet and smoke and have some brews with summa ya'll..plenty of time to make plans..u need a lift fatboy ?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> everyone here not involved working in the medical cannabis business......god youre fucking lucky........got some real dumbasses to deal with on the daily. missing the days when the dealer called the shots and didnt get lowballed at every corner or questioned about every aspect of their life.


People in Texas really appreciate how hard I work in the summer. Fuck greedy ass weed clubs.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Evening Gents,
> 
> How long do you hydro guys flush for? I'm about 2 weeks away (hydroton clay) and I was thinking 7 days will be enough?


I like to do 2 weeks. This last run I stopped at 5.5 weeks and harvested between 8 and 10 weeks. Turned out well. I've done only a week and things were fine. I just like saving money on nutes and not having to measure it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I like to do 2 weeks. This last run I stopped at 5.5 weeks and harvested between 8 and 10 weeks. Turned out well. I've done only a week and things were fine. I just like saving money on nutes and not having to measure it.


I think 10 days will cover it then. I didn't want to miss weeks 6-7 feeding schedule, they are pretty important with H&G, week 8 will not matter anyway. That will take me to almost 9 weeks total. Thanks Jig.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Evening Gents,
> 
> How long do you hydro guys flush for? I'm about 2 weeks away (hydroton clay) and I was thinking 7 days will be enough?


I like to have at least 2 weeks.

edit-damn it jig beat me to it lol


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2013)

I used to do 7 days for hydro


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 1, 2013)

Night..night mofreakers..i'll be in and out..take care errybody


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

Me too. I'm out for the night! 

At me a couple canna cookies and butter and I'm spent.

Movie time!


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 2, 2013)

What's up guys?? Little update here's my sexy ladies on day 7 of 12/12. Have 3 phenos of GSC, 3 phenos of Hawaiian Og, 1 seedling of KGDP, 1 seedling of ChemDawg91 & 2 clones of Kryponite. Hope you all enjoy. View attachment 2507188


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

Moring 6ers'. All this Cup talk eh. Peeps getting hyped and it's only just February. Nice!!!

Happy weekendimas!

DST


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Evening Gents,
> 
> How long do you hydro guys flush for? I'm about 2 weeks away (hydroton clay) and I was thinking 7 days will be enough?


2 weeks, at least its what I do. No chemical taste at all. I'm big on clean tasting smoke and so aren't those around me. U could probably knock a couple days off but I like to be sure and go 14 days.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

Hawaiian OG, what's in that bru?





jhod58vw said:


> What's up guys?? Little update here's my sexy ladies on day 7 of 12/12. Have 3 phenos of GSC, 3 phenos of Hawaiian Og, 1 seedling of KGDP, 1 seedling of ChemDawg91 & 2 clones of Kryponite. Hope you all enjoy. View attachment 2507188


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Seedling is getting HUGE!!!












Okay...
... maybe "huge" really IS in the eye of the beholder, as Albert once opined...








It's cookie night!!!
Pics to follow.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

when is it not cookie night Doobie?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

On Cake Day?
Pastry Month?
The Year of the Pie?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Nah...
... EVERY night is Cookie Night!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

Go Niners 



fuck 1:43am here and getting 

[video=youtube;2s89FLmDTFI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s89FLmDTFI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Good song, but I bet he's pissed about being forced to use dried moss from Michael's Arts & Crafts instead of cannabis:
(*I don't blame any of them for not wanting to risk it, considering our messed up cannabis laws at the federal level)



















As a counterpoint, here is a pic of wet Moss:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

If I had been in charge of props, I'd have went to a good hobby store with lots of model train stuff and got some of these to sculpt into more realistic looking buds than what's shown in the video:


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

well things are good in my grow rooms, but need to put my veg plants in 4 gallons. Time to load the truck full of soil.

Well everything is budding great. Burn some tops from the 600w, that's about it for now. Pulled a bx1 dog clone in flower to see if it's girl.


What's different from f1 and f2? As I looked it up and still didn't get it?? Seen Breeders Boutique is releasing f2 Bx2 dogs soon.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

lmfao at the Moss....omg, to funny.

Take two different strains (1 male, 1 female) Cross those strains and the resulting s33ds are F1. The F1's have 10 chromosones from each parent plant. Grow these s33ds, select your phenos and cross them and the resulting s33ds are F2. They have 10 chromose from each of the parents of the F1's. Grow F2's, select, cross, and resulting stock are F3's, and so on until you create an IBL.
Backcrossing is when you take one of the F2, F3's and backcross to the original, or perhaps the F1 to perhaps inject back more of the orignal parnet traits.
Bx1, first geenration backcross. Bx2, second generation backcross (i.e using a Male and or a female from the Bx1) and corssing with the orignal parent.
Hope that helps.
Peace, DST


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 2, 2013)

dont reallly like the song to be honest, its pretty non original. sperm on your cheek, baby face. lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 2, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well things are good in my grow rooms, but need to put my veg plants in 4 gallons. Time to load the truck full of soil.
> 
> Well everything is budding great. Burn some tops from the 600w, that's about it for now. Pulled a bx1 dog clone in flower to see if it's girl.
> 
> ...


f2 seeds are the babies from the f1 parents.





my get the joint smokin music
[video=youtube;WHsjPQoE_RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHsjPQoE_RE[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank's DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Le7_sOEyO_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le7_sOEyO_U[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing that while my hot chocolate cools.


Fresh out of the oven:








Over-sized mug of hot chocolate with mini marshmallows and an extra scoop of pure cacao powder:


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

fuck you^ now I want something sweet??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

I dipped one of the cookies in the hot chocolate while I noshed it.
I think I came a little bit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

These are peanut butter & chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll be back with my yum yum pics, and hot chocolate ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

Sour cherry View attachment 2507553


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sour cherry


Getting some nice color!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> These are peanut butter & chocolate chip cookies.



peanut butter cookies the my fav. never tried them with chips though. sounds great.


while in thailand, we made hash using rubbing alcohol and boiling it down. we got a jet black very sticky ball of hash.

one night the maid is baking cookies and we add pot to the mixture. we were so high we started rolling up the hash into little balls, throwing them into the mix and calling them choc chips.
long story short, we all ate too much pot, got waywayway too high, like please god let me come down and i promise i'll never do something or other again, and threw away the rest of the cookies. it was those damn fake choc chips that did us in. 



oh and the guard dog ate the cookies and was basically zombified for a few days. that poor thing. we felt so bad about that. yikes.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 2, 2013)

so, anyone continue fertilzing all the way to cut time


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> so, anyone continue fertilzing all the way to cut time


i have before... depends on the nutes being used.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay Doobie, back with those pics. Have a goodweekend crew.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 2, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> so, anyone continue fertilzing all the way to cut time


I stop the last week, and just water. Right now I use a Soil/hydro nutes, with a soil mix of Kellogg and Earthgro. My buds are fucken great and taste like they should.

I have cut before right after nutes too. And that was some great tasting Granddaddy purple kush.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 2, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> fuck you^ now I want something sweet??


Tu shay..... Back upstairs i go to fulfill my munchies........


----------



## budolskie (Feb 2, 2013)

quick few pics just taking as watered before day 39 of flower


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

edit: Very nice, bud ^^




wormdrive66 said:


> Evening Gents,
> 
> How long do you hydro guys flush for? I'm about 2 weeks away (hydroton clay) and I was thinking 7 days will be enough?


Only hydro Iv grown was rdwc and I flushed for a week or more. Iv read that dwc flushed faster because there is no medium to hold onto nutes, instantly nothing but water... idk


DST said:


> Moring 6ers'. All this Cup talk eh. Peeps getting hyped and it's only just February. Nice!!!
> 
> Happy weekendimas!
> 
> DST


Good weekend so far D  I gots my ticket on lock dizzle,,, so excited. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Seedling is getting HUGE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
I was thinking that first pic was taken from a helicopter 



DoobieBrother said:


> If I had been in charge of props, I'd have went to a good hobby store with lots of model train stuff and got some of these to sculpt into more realistic looking buds than what's shown in the video:


If I had been in charge I would have filmed in a legal state (co) and did it for real  without a care in the world.


DST said:


> lmfao at the Moss....omg, to funny.
> 
> Take two different strains (1 male, 1 female) Cross those strains and the resulting s33ds are F1. The F1's have 10 chromosones from each parent plant. Grow these s33ds, select your phenos and cross them and the resulting s33ds are F2. They have 10 chromose from each of the parents of the F1's. Grow F2's, select, cross, and resulting stock are F3's, and so on until you create an IBL.
> Backcrossing is when you take one of the F2, F3's and backcross to the original, or perhaps the F1 to perhaps inject back more of the orignal parnet traits.
> ...


Oh so an ibl is like an f10 or something? these are things I have never really looked into lol 


DoobieBrother said:


> I dipped one of the cookies in the hot chocolate while I noshed it.
> I think I came a little bit.


I think I did too.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sour cherry View attachment 2507553


Look at dat color 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Okay Doobie, back with those pics. Have a goodweekend crew.View attachment 2507692View attachment 2507693



Breakfast of champions!







Damn... My hero! lol

[video=youtube;9BDjoDIvD68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BDjoDIvD68[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> quick few pics just taking as watered before day 39 of flower


What Strain is That!?!?! Looks to be an Excellent Yielder.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I think 10 days will cover it then. I didn't want to miss weeks 6-7 feeding schedule, they are pretty important with H&G, week 8 will not matter anyway. That will take me to almost 9 weeks total. Thanks Jig.


good points you guys. im convinced less nutes equals better smoke anyways. if that makes sense to a certain extent. all the best plants ive grown, needed the least nutes overall. then again maybe i just got lucky with those ones, ha!
for instance my bubba is probably the healthiest LOOKING plant in flower atm. i havent given it hardly any nutes at all, veg or flower. part of the reason being that it hates water too, so u only get so many chances to feed anyhow.

i might have to skim thru 600 and read up on your guys' soil recipes and such. im starting to see that getting most of the nutes mixed in the soil ahead of time properly gives you a much easier, and sucessful grow. its so easy to mess up liquid nutes, plus im lazy as hell due to chronic lethargy...


----------



## budolskie (Feb 2, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> What Strain is That!?!?! Looks to be an Excellent Yielder.



it is big bud m8 they are clones from a friend


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> quick few pics just taking as watered before day 39 of flower


yeah dude, way to get that fat canopy on each plant. i love that! im very impressed with your grow!

i top like crazy usually, but then when it comes to getting off my ass and tying down and training stems, i get lazy. ugh! the whole idea is to end up with what YOU have 

and yeah whats that strain? +rep too btw.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> it is big bud m8 they are clones from a friend


answered before i could post  i think big bud is a very valuable strain. i mean look at budolskie's for one, but honestly i see a TON of nice big bud hybrids across the net. i loved grwoing critical + i almost popped a seed of it the other day.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> good points you guys. im convinced less nutes equals better smoke anyways. if that makes sense to a certain extent. all the best plants ive grown, needed the least nutes overall. then again maybe i just got lucky with those ones, ha!
> for instance my bubba is probably the healthiest LOOKING plant in flower atm. i havent given it hardly any nutes at all, veg or flower. part of the reason being that it hates water too, so u only get so many chances to feed anyhow.
> 
> i might have to skim thru 600 and read up on your guys' soil recipes and such. im starting to see that getting most of the nutes mixed in the soil ahead of time properly gives you a much easier, and sucessful grow. its so easy to mess up liquid nutes, plus im lazy as hell due to chronic lethargy...



Mix up some of subs ss. It wont let ya down. 
or vicks ss... Or google ss recipes 
 its a stony saturday


----------



## budolskie (Feb 2, 2013)

i dont top like haha i have noticed on my last to grows the ones that have been cut dont grow as much on them, i read 50-65 days for flowering these big bud so now i am flushing them for 2 weeks


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> [videoQUOTE]
> yea! me and my boys were rockin' some old school out at the disc golf course the other day. it was the first time in a while i got to listen to some good ice cube. smoked some dank ass jack herer too. only complaint is that i threw a driver straight into the damn creek. and of course today its like -90 so the damn thing is frozen solid down in there.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CAUJjTBiW5I]http://youtu.be/CAUJjTBiW5I[/video]
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Feb 2, 2013)

well time to blast the bong order a spring links and find summit to watch..... probs be the shield as i am bang into it at the minute


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> i dont top like haha i have noticed on my last to grows the ones that have been cut dont grow as much on them, i read 50-65 days for flowering these big bud so now i am flushing them for 2 weeks


o wow, u only tie down and bend? im addicted to topping... it does help sex a plant tho. like i already know one of my psycho killers is a male, cuz it showed its little testies right where i topped it.
its a freak too, i might end up using it instead of the papaya if i still decide to make some seeds.

whats the fastest u guys have been able to harvest male pollen from the start of 12/12?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 2, 2013)

i wouldnt harvest pollen untill the flowers on the male are full and robust 5-6 weeks earliest for me


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i wouldnt harvest pollen untill the flowers on the male are full and robust 5-6 weeks earliest for me



Plus its always good to let that male grow long enough to express itself more.... so you know what your working with, or if you want to work with it at all.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 2, 2013)

very true. watch for growth vigor, node spacing, rub the leaves and find out what kind of terpene profile your boy has. i like to let them go 8 weeks then collect and refrigerate it.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

8 weeks seems kinda long lol I never took one that long.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 2, 2013)

some of my blue dreams were more haze dominant and the balls just didnt look right, lpus i always rip off the lower nodes so i just get fat polen sacks at the end of the limb. ive done an open pollination that i released at 7 weeks and the seeds were less vigorous and hardy than the same crop hit with older pollen, but it probably had more to do with the females i was hitting. i like the girls to be 5-4 weeks old when i hit them some strains il go earlier but i like 5


----------



## CampUnderDog (Feb 2, 2013)

First and Foremost... my internet is back on... as of today. Yay! Secondly... well... I am done gardening for the moment. Maybe a few months downtime... maybe more... time will tell. The heat has just been on too much lately.

Now then... a couple strain reviews...

Dutch Passion Hollands Hope - If this is their only hope... then they are fucked. Both mothers I sprouted three years ago carried the hermi trait. Bitches... whore ass... well... ya... that strain is gone now... hanging drying as we speak... smoke report in a month... but in the past it has been a 5/10... this last run was my best run...

Dutch Passion Durban Poison - 1/2 seeds sprouted... and carried the hermi trait. Killed her off a season ago... but the smoke was 8/10 euphoric... would be nice if BB could get and perfect those genetics... would definately try her again.

Cali PK Kush - came from a buddy of mine handed down to him from my a buddy from Humboldt. Not a large yeilder... but top notch smoke. Very Very Very easy to grow. Push it to 9 weeks for max potential.

Dinafem Super Lemon Haze - Easy to grow. Decent yielder. Pushed it to 13 weeks... and was very very happy with it.

----

So its been a while... and I have been in and out when I could. The grow was going great... completely concealed... and the wife even let me get it BIG... and then on New Years Eve the wrong person found out. My mother. So... time to shut down and let the heat die down. Or relocate to a more herb friendly corner of the US.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 2, 2013)

damnit mom!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

Engineers Dream. 

Next time I'll be veggin these out. Think they need time to grow a bit But my oh my, frostyness extreme.










Holy frosty curved in leaves batman
























































Peaceful Dreams when they come.

DST


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 2, 2013)

wow those look great man


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream.
> 
> Next time I'll be veggin these out. Think they need time to grow a bit But my oh my, frostyness extreme.
> 
> ...


Is this the same as the "Engineers Dream/Jake Blue" that I got? I just planted some beans of it.

Are those 12/12 from seed? soil? Nutrients?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

My little bathing beauty:
(*Extrema)


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats funny im watching batman right now  Looking excellent btw, Iv always had a thing for that ED 

600 rescue squad suit up! Doobs is trapped in the droplets!


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 2, 2013)

Those are some amazingly good pics Doob..the clarity of the leaf through the wate r drop is awesome..to me anyways..peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys 
I upgraded to an upper-low end camera a month ago (Canon Powershot SX260 HS) and am finally figuring out how to maximize it's use.
It's no DSLR or compact "system" camera, but it works great for snapping shots of cannabis pR0n.


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 2, 2013)

Good stuff ..I'm gonna figure mines camera one day..I have some hd blah blah cam..came from the pawnshop with no manual..meh.. I'll find one on the net


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My little bathing beauty:
> (*Extrema)


I just had to clarify that I LOVE this and not just LIKE it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmm, oh, yeah.
Just me, Doobie, just, uh, being myself.
Uhhh, yeah, oh, oh, this, here?
It's just my package.
Yeah, just my package.
God delivered it, I signed for it.
World keeps on spinnin'.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

If I _*EVER*_ win the lotto...

*http://singularityhub.com/2009/12/15/hitachis-desktop-electron-microscope-cheap-enough-for-home-use/

*
















[video=youtube_share;2YBjiY6kggo]http://youtu.be/2YBjiY6kggo[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can anyone help me.
I know these are males, but heres a few pics of one and please tell me its a SHE!
Seems like all my seeds are guys.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

That looks like calyx primordia.
You should be seeing pistils in a day or two starting to poke out.
Males would have looked like a pimple starting out, and then would morph into a micro "watermelon/squash" on a stalk as it took it's final shape.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If I _*EVER*_ win the lotto...
> 
> *http://singularityhub.com/2009/12/15/hitachis-desktop-electron-microscope-cheap-enough-for-home-use/
> 
> ...


Steel looks sick! Kinda Grand Canyon-esque if ya ask me.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That looks like calyx primordia.
> You should be seeing pistils in a day or two starting to poke out.
> Males would have looked like a pimple starting out, and then would morph into a micro "watermelon/squash" on a stalk as it took it's final shape.


How long should it take?
These plants are 2 months almost from seed!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Steel looks sick! Kinda Grand Canyon-esque if ya ask me.


I know!
It's a whole new world when you can zoom in like that.
Amazing stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Usually only takes 7 to 10 days from flipping to 12/12 if vegged for 30 days.
(have seen it happen in 5 days, and also in 14 days)
How long in 12/12 so far?
And what strain?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

so im kinda excited... ive been blessed with some very good dank from the local area lately. in the pre98 bubba ive been smokin' i just found a very nice looking seed in one of the tops. i was thinking prior to finding the seed that this was some damn fine smoke too. i tried to take a pic of the shit, but my damn camera doesnt want to take any kind of decent pics so i gave up. as much as i hate hermies i love a good bagseed score, its been worth it in the past!



cannabiscult said:


> very true. watch for growth vigor, node spacing, rub the leaves and find out what kind of terpene profile your boy has. i like to let them go 8 weeks then collect and refrigerate it.


i agree about the turpene thing. thats VERY important in male selection imo. hell, in plant selection period.
ive been lucky and found a couple nice ass males lately. i dont want to miss this opportunity(wow i cant spell) to finally make some seeds with a few strains ive been dying to breed with. i knew these BB seeds would give me a nice chance to find a good male too, so its about time i finally do it. my only problem now is that i didnt time out the flowering of both very well, so i need to work on that a bit. i need to have my males ahead of the females i plan to flower, and atm that isnt the case so yeah... it'll be a minute. thx for the answers tho everyone.

Nice resin on those pics DST, the genes certainly look to carry some serious dank regardless of the lack of veg.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> How long should it take?
> These plants are 2 months almost from seed!


do you mean how long from seed in veg does it take to get preflowers so you can see if its male or female? or do you mean how long from the flip of 12/12 to force sex to show?


DoobieBrother said:


> Usually only takes 7 to 10 days from flipping to 12/12 if vegged for 30 days.
> (have seen it happen in 5 days, and also in 14 days)
> How long in 12/12 so far?
> And what strain?


 i agree most of mine show clearly within 10 days


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

Im getting the same thing almost 6 weeks from seed still vegging... looks like calyx with no hairs, been like that for almost a week or more now. Im leaning towards female  Iv had my fare share of males so far. My friend gets females all the time, I should just have him start my fking seeds... As of now Im almost at 50% with it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im getting the same thing almost 6 weeks from seed still vegging... looks like calyx with no hairs, been like that for almost a week or more now. Im leaning towards female  Iv had my fare share of males so far. My friend gets females all the time, I should just have him start my fking seeds... As of now Im almost at 50% with it.


man im way below 50% atm unfortunatly... boo hiss. looks like i hit 50/50 on my PK's tho, so thats cool. but ive gone thru about 12 reg seeds over the past year trying to get a female from two packs of 10 regs from nirvana. zero females so far, wtf!? funny thing is i had 100% female ratio with nirvana back in 2003/04 with two strains they dont even sell anymore. nl x bb and afghan.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2013)

Did you use a heat mat? or was it abnormally warm in any way?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine varies between 50 & 60% female on regs.

Oh, and wait until you see _*TONIGHT'S*_ munchies!!!

_Duuuude_.....
... pics to follow when it's done.
_Duuuude_....


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 2, 2013)

....some shots of ogkush..gettin the chop


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2013)

I havent flipped them into flower yet.
I was waiting to see what they are 1st.
As you can see I have never really done seed b4 lol
I am saying almost 60 days in just veg btw.

Strains are dog
Herijuana
Stank Ape


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I havent flipped them into flower yet.
> I was waiting to see what they are 1st.
> As you can see I have never really done seed b4 lol
> I am saying almost 60 days in just veg btw.
> ...


Do you have pics of the preflowers?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2013)

The herijuana doesn't usually show pre-flowers.


cof


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 3, 2013)

Postin...smokin....n ghostin...last pic before lights out..peace out peeps..NFIG]2508736[/ATTACH]ace siXerz


----------



## Min8040 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have a ww bean which has just popped and is about 1 inch now. I`ve only got a 2ft flurotube over her. How tall should I let her get before turning on the 600? 
This is gonna be my first indoor grow and dont wont to stuff it up.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Do you have pics of the preflowers?


looking back they sprouted 10-30-12
so past 60 days in veg and no pre-flowers on either.

Nite 600


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2013)

Nope, the Jake Blues is a Deep Blue male that has been used in various crosses, but not the Engineers Dream. (which is a male DPQ x Casey Jones).

These are 12/12 from s33d, in my usual soil (a mix of my own compost, recycled medium, garden/kitchen waste, mycorrhizae, dried connifer nutrients from local garden centre, Diatomaceous earth for soil conditioning, and Kalk (it's a product used for lawns, to add MG and Calcium to your garden. And then I give them the odd dose of Bio Nova supersoil mix which has chelated nutrients.....and then just water most of the time.


theloadeddragon said:


> Is this the same as the "Engineers Dream/Jake Blue" that I got? I just planted some beans of it.
> 
> Are those 12/12 from seed? soil? Nutrients?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Usually only takes 7 to 10 days from flipping to 12/12 if vegged for 30 days.
> (have seen it happen in 5 days, and also in 14 days)
> How long in 12/12 so far?
> And what strain?



i wanted to grow out a few genetics. i kept the seedlings small, i just wanted to clone them, sex the mothers and cut out the males. so i decided to go on 24/7 from seed just for those genetics. it took about a month and a 1/2 to show sex and the plants were small. like small small. i laugh at all the excuses as to why a particular flower from seed grow sucks ass. the excuse is always it must have been the genetics. lol i know why.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2013)

DST said:


> Nope, the Jake Blues is a Deep Blue male that has been used in various crosses, but not the Engineers Dream. (which is a male DPQ x Casey Jones).


I have to disagree. Those beans are from westy and it was his breeding. ED mom and a jake blues dad....that's what the label states.


cof


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2013)

hi n hope alls good n green D  new update in my journal if you want a peek, getting near the end now  peace - Delvite


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 3, 2013)

turn it up, fire up, sit back and dig it

[video=youtube;NRe42BDK_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRe42BDK_R4[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Did you use a heat mat? or was it abnormally warm in any way?


i have used heat in the past for germ'n seeds. i stopped doing it a couple years back when i realised it was only promoting growth of mold and bacteria while germ'n seeds. room temp is certainly all u need.

i have a very small veg area in a closet. i use flouro light to veg with... my temps float between 55-80 at the most. usually close to 70 F .

ive never heard that temps can effect sex... now u got me wondering.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 3, 2013)

when i see "traffic" i think dear mr fantasy. never fails. "...play us a tune, something to make us all happy!"


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 2508689View attachment 2508691View attachment 2508690....some shots of ogkush..gettin the chop



Very nice!



fatboyOGOF said:


> turn it up, fire up, sit back and dig it


Im digging it! This is my old jam 
steve winwood came out with some newer stuff some years back,,, fking awesome.



[video=youtube;oXZzWrpcxjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXZzWrpcxjw[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 3, 2013)

well time to go grill up some chicken, and go party with my 49er family. Got my Zip of some great dank, and my double cup ready [video=youtube;2s89FLmDTFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s89FLmDTFI[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2013)

_Scientists have estimated that the United States has lost 30% of its topsoil in the past 200 years due to agricultural practices that do not return organic matter to the soil...



_What kind of person thinks they can take and take and take forever without giving back.... A person thats out of touch, thats who.
No till practices with the use of cover crops and compost.... Thats all I can say.


http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/hil/hil-37.html


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2013)

Out of touch is the overall state of the average person. And really out of touch with everything too. Crazy how things got this way.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 3, 2013)

The 600 is going crazy with some prOn! Awesome pics everyone, happy Superbowl Sunday. 

SB


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2013)

Hermie Munster almost ready for a jar.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 3, 2013)

why did u ask about heat whodat?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 8 weeks seems kinda long lol I never took one that long.


Your avatar reminds me of these:







[video=youtube_share;a2lrBN_axEI]http://youtu.be/a2lrBN_axEI[/video]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 3, 2013)

So watching the super bowl with some old timers and all of a sudden I'm packing a bowl of my GDP (curing 7-1/2 months!!!) and guy goes "sprinkle some of this in there" (old raspy hard ass voice). So I brake chunks of this brownish wonder off with trusty knife, sprinkle on top, light that shit, smoke that shit, LOVE THAT SHIT!!!! 

Says its called "Blondy" BUT I thought that's what they all BHO? This WAS NOT BHO. it's HARD and grainy like. Broke off in chunks, pebble like rocks almost. He doesn't know jack about it, just that a friend gave him a boulder of it lol. It's all gone and I want to have more of this hash. So does anyone know what it is and if thats what it's really called? I'd rather make it myself so any help would be cool 

This Super Bowl is nuts!!! I'm a Patroits fan but got my money on Baltimore.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Pats fan here too. Fuck Ray Lewis. Go 9ers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> _Scientists have estimated that the United States has lost 30% of its topsoil in the past 200 years due to agricultural practices that do not return organic matter to the soil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> Out of touch is the overall state of the average person. And really out of touch with everything too. Crazy how things got this way.




























How soon we forget things.


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 3, 2013)

6 days to go to the end of week 8 in flower...they look like they may another 2 weeks possibly. Each plant is a different strain and they all have super distinct smells. 1 is vortex through and through, 1 smells like strong citrussy fruity pebbles, and another smells like grapefruit.

View attachment 2510019View attachment 2510020View attachment 2510021View attachment 2510022View attachment 2510023


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 3, 2013)

Damn bro thats awesome


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 3, 2013)

damn cuz! way to get alot outta one light, i need to work on that! good to see some more MI folks getting better at growing, or at least showing off and sharing pics. the detroit cup was the lowest scoring of the big 3 in my HT mag i was reading. i was kinda pissed to see that the highest testing strain was a TCC strain too. i know theres some fine smoke in MI, its just yet to come out of the woodwork.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Your avatar reminds me of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^the sound mode so sweeeet.


My boy Tesla, being Tesla lol







Hahahaha doobie I just noticed,,, "censorship makes jah cry"


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

Feel free to disagree mate

But I am right. (EDIT, yes I know, I am a fukkin know it all sometimes, lol)

The pics I posted are Engineers Dream F1's. Engineers Dream is (Deep Purple Querkle X Casey Jones). This was a cross I done myself and sent some F1's to MR West. Mr West made the Engineers Dream F2's and has subsequently done something with his Jake Blues (Deep Blue male) and crossed that with an Engineers Dream (F2). So I stand by what I said, these are different from the EDxJake Blues as ED has no Deep Blue in it whatsoever. 

Moving swiftly on. Merry Monday Morgen 6ers!!



curious old fart said:


> I have to disagree. Those beans are from westy and it was his breeding. ED mom and a jake blues dad....that's what the label states.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2013)

This is just nuts:

[video=youtube_share;ckfBGdZoR_0]http://youtu.be/ckfBGdZoR_0[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Feel free to disagree mate
> 
> But I am right. (EDIT, yes I know, I am a fukkin know it all sometimes, lol)
> 
> ...


*




Originally Posted by curious old fart  

I have to disagree. Those beans are from westy and it was his breeding. ED mom and a jake blues dad....that's what the label states.






cof






*




*
*


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

lol Worm. And Doobs, where the hell do you find these things?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2013)

Random luck of the draw.
And too much time on my hands.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

I can only imagine what your youtube channel recommends you.

Youtube recommends XYZ video, because yer a Roll 'n Butter.....lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey!
I resemble that remark!

Here is the munchies pics I promised:













And some food coloring added to butter cream icing:


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

see, told ya you is a nutter

Some Blue Pit nugs drying and curing.
















And some tunes....
[youtube]A-LEiOzXHWM[/youtube]

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

Loving this dude (subtracted)
[youtube]nhR2WdgUeQY[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Loving this dude (subtracted)
> [youtube]nhR2WdgUeQY[/youtube]


surprised at you being into dubstep D, well not really as this SBTRKT fella uses the wob sparingly lol. i was actually talking with a pal about starting a new genre, jazz mixed dubstep or jazzstep. just for a larf of course. and more to help me learn how to use this ableton/qbase.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2013)

well we lost but being with friends, made up for the lost. Next year my friends, next year! 

Well me and Bx1 Dog ain't working out???Did 3 and one was a boy, and I think my other bx1 Dog is a male. Got one more to put in flower.

just took a cut from dpq hope to see if it's female, as I only did 2 dpq seeds

Some new pics of Sour Cherry from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2013)

weed I rolled all day at the super bowl party


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2013)

old doobie pic View attachment 2510373


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

like don was saying earlier, males are like buses, you don't get one for ages and then 3 turn up one after the other...

Nice SC pheno you got.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> well we lost but being with friends, made up for the lost. Next year my friends, next year!
> 
> Well me and Bx1 Dog ain't working out???Did 3 and one was a boy, and I think my other bx1 Dog is a male. Got one more to put in flower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

out of 5 DOG's i got 3 males this run. (this is old seed stock, not released btw) they all look like studs too  doesn't fit at all with my plans lol. 

looks like you're going to have some magenta nugs pretty soon 209. NOICE


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

One of the original DOG beans from the start of 2010 has just popped it head up to say hello. Time for a new Momma.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

or poppa if mine are anything to go by lol.

hopefully a mammajamma though. really hoping i get nice pheno's out of my remaining 2 like.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 4, 2013)

you guys think i should put my 600 digi ballast on the 660 super lumen setting for the first time for the last 2 weeks of my grow


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2013)

budolskie said:


> you guys think i should put my 600 digi ballast on the 660 super lumen setting for the first time for the last 2 weeks of my grow


no. That's only for bulbs that are on there last run, after a year or more of use


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2013)

I got a 2011 dog mumma and a 2012 different pheno which im keeping also the 2011 tastes very casey like and the other one not so. Happy monday every one, winters coming back ffs


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

Indeed, due to go down to the minuses next week Fred. At least it's not pissing it down for a change though.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2013)

well its about a week out from last year so its bout right, it snowed lgp's birthday weekend and mine but this year the week b4 my birthday and looks to be the week b4 lgp's too lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> no. That's only for bulbs that are on there last run, after a year or more of use


U kidding or seriouse explain ur logic with using Old bulbs on super lumens


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 4, 2013)

budolskie said:


> you guys think i should put my 600 digi ballast on the 660 super lumen setting for the first time for the last 2 weeks of my grow


I run my 1000 waters on super lumens all grow long same with my 600 when I had a dimable 600 now it just stays on 600


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

Super Lumens, lol...what, they different from normal Lumens?


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Super Lumens, lol...what, they different from normal Lumens?


Its as setting on dimable ballast that boost lumens and some wattadge


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I run my 1000 waters on super lumens all grow long same with my 600 when I had a dimable 600 now it just stays on 600


I run mine from day 1 on super lumens. The old bulb thing sounds like something a grow shop employee came up with to keep himself amused.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> *I run mine from day 1 on super lumens. *The old bulb thing sounds like something a grow shop employee came up with to keep himself amused.


 well to each there own. My super lum is my 1000w hps next to my 600w.


PLEASE READ:
600W with 120V set up please make sure there is 10AMP of allowance per ballast/breaker
600W with 240V set up please make sure there is 7AMP of allowance per ballast/breaker
Ballast Specification:

240V:
50% 1.49A @ 348W
75% 1.89A @ 445W
100% 2.57A @ 640W
110% 2.98A @ 702W

120V:
50% 2.68A @ 353W
75% 3.78A @ 457W
100% 5.48A @ 656W
110% 6.07A @ 726W
fee shipping within U.S.A exclude AK, HI, PR.
$249.99


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2013)

I just don't see using super lums, when it's for 600ws?? Well my ballast. I know each company makes there ballest different though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I just don't see using super lums, when it's for 600ws??well my ballast, as I know each company makes them different.


I use Lumatek ballasts. Not sure about any other companies.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

I know, I was just being a nobber....

Kind of like My Bassbooster on my walkman.


method2mymadness said:


> Its as setting on dimable ballast that boost lumens and some wattadge


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 4, 2013)

Monday Mornin prOn in HD.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

wow that girl looks frosty!!!! week one of flowering for me todfay. 7 days, all girls looking nice with the maui and exodus cheese leading the pack, the ak 48 is no slouch though......and all 5 of my timewrecks pooped and got potted in 3/4 gal pots with some happy frog in em.......GO TIME WRECK!!!!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

1000th post!!!! 5 years on this site has helped me more than im sure il ever know. Thanks fellas.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> wow that girl looks frosty!!!! week one of flowering for me todfay. 7 days, all girls looking nice with the maui and exodus cheese leading the pack, the ak 48 is no slouch though......and all 5 of my timewrecks pooped and got potted in 3/4 gal pots with some happy frog in em.......GO TIME WRECK!!!!!


I just placed a new bean order and I've got 15 timewrecks coming 

Good afternoon 6er's!!! Haven't had much free time to get online lately as my girls grandmother recently passed away so we have been doing the whole family thing 

Hope everyone is well and is having a great day!

Hopefully later this week things will settle down and I will be able to resume back to my usual. 

Stay high and happy growing my 6ers!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is just nuts:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ckfBGdZoR_0]http://youtu.be/ckfBGdZoR_0[/video]


Private vid! 



wormdrive66 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spy vs. Spy! forgot about them.




DST said:


> lol Worm. And Doobs,* where the hell do you find these things?*


I often ask myself this lol



DoobieBrother said:


> Hey!
> I resemble that remark!
> 
> Here is the munchies pics I promised:
> ...



       




DST said:


> I know, I was just being a nobber....
> 
> Kind of like My Bassbooster on my walkman.


They still make those things? lol jk I have fond memories of my "bass boost". 



wormdrive66 said:


> Monday Mornin prOn in HD.
> 
> View attachment 2510607


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2013)

_ tried my failed outdoor.
I flowered for3-4 months lol.
It didnt yield ANYTHING at all...seriously.
I was gonna toss the junk in my hash bin.
I decided to try some.
Took a lil of the Platinum OG Kush and the taste and smell are really great, but the high was like smoking for the 1st time!
I was soooo high it was ridiculous!. She only yielded an1/8 roughly but I am gonna smoke a bowl here and there on special days.
I am gonna try some of the other ones to see if it was a strain thing, or from that super long flowering.
_


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 4, 2013)

hey guys hope everyone here is doing swell. figured i would pop in and share a shot of the grow. should have my taxes in by end of week and then i will be a official 600er but for now im rolling out a 1k watt and a CFL rig, flowering under the CFL's and vegging under the 1kwatt MH, a little backwrds i know but i just dont have the room in my tent anymore for the veggers. 

heres the vegging room, i have all kinds of shit going in there. all the strains i have are in my sig and i also am rocking some Cosmo's, Morning glories, tomatos, purple basil and Holly Hock's. in my propogator i have some green peppers, sweet basil, pomegranite and catnip germinating getting ready to enter the 6x4 room with the 1k watter. 

heres the clones, seedlings and veg room



heres the flower room


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Private vid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try this one:

[video=youtube_share;4Y7i1ASCS5o]http://youtu.be/4Y7i1ASCS5o[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

giggles - im sure timewreck is going to be my new fav. although im highly anticipating the release of the jesus og. bloodwreck and vortex together???? how can you beat it? im very excited about these ones. hope i get at least 3 females but we all know how that goes.....

Bassman- that looks good any thoughts on what you might do to increase yield next time outside?

Retiredmatt- what is that strain in pic 2 with the very very broad leaves it looks exquisite!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2013)

That is crazy lol!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> giggles - im sure timewreck is going to be my new fav. although im highly anticipating the release of the jesus og. bloodwreck and vortex together???? how can you beat it? im very excited about these ones. hope i get at least 3 females but we all know how that goes.....
> 
> Bassman- that looks good any thoughts on what you might do to increase yield next time outside?
> 
> Retiredmatt- what is that strain in pic 2 with the very very broad leaves it looks exquisite!


Live somewhere else...I think the moon light and the street lights causes this.
I could read a book out in my backyard at night almost.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

wow yea they were probably pretty confused but hey at least you know that now....... still those trichs look nice


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 4, 2013)

View attachment 2510988View attachment 2510991

White russian & Cheese Chunks under 2 600w  Hope your all good !


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> wow yea they were probably pretty confused but hey at least you know that now....... still those trichs look nice


I always did light dep outdoors, but after moving I dont have a shed to use, but if I grow outside Ill build something.

Just grabbed the Atomic NL from same grow and smells a lil chemical or piss like till I crack the bud then a great smell, maybe flowering for 3 months is a good thing lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

i was wondering about autos outside......my silly ass roommate just put a fem auto white cheese into the tent with my girl to see if it would be ready by the time they are......im doubtful, it bearly just popped we put in in 3 gal of happy frog and said " go bitch go"


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2013)

Word up to the words of wisdom dude had for everyone at the beginning of the video. Too funny... before I tell the story of how I smashed a dude with a hatchet, let me drop some inspirational words for anyone watching. Way to seize the moment lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

i liked that too, i know countless travelers and train hoppers, used to travel myself a bit, lived in communal houses farms etc.....but one thing ive learned. words are words. action is action. dont get the two twisted. ive met dudes who i thought were so good and nice and had a real perspective just to find out they were not who they said they were.....so now i trust no one and if i talk to you its generally because i trust you. i get accused of being "too cool" alot but im trying to keep safe and be cautious.....and not get smashed with a hatchet...lol shit was funny


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

this is too fuckin much.....this is supposedly music???? you tell me


[video=youtube_share;CSemARaqGqE]http://youtu.be/CSemARaqGqE[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

more my style....[video=youtube_share;Xu9lf2_hFNE]http://youtu.be/Xu9lf2_hFNE[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

more like[video=youtube_share;GE2Tijd6iZA]http://youtu.be/GE2Tijd6iZA[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

all right men its time to close the shop and go medicate till i meditate..... or levitate.....peace fellas


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 4, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> all right men its time to close the shop and go medicate till i meditate..... or levitate.....peace fellas


I just literally wore out the button on my volcano tonite... i hope it doesnt brake off or something 

hell i got high as fuck tonite tho. brown sugar, grape ape, blue cheese, casey jones, another grape ape... yeah im fried. levitate and meditate away! 
blue cheese was the winner overall btw. amazing smell and taste. i need to either figure out how my camera works better, or get one with a better lens for macro shots.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 4, 2013)

this is where im at atm. exactly this high:[video=youtube;OI3shBXlqsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI3shBXlqsw[/video] i just wanna dream...


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning groovers and shakers (or bakers).


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2013)

Some old funky shit.

[video=youtube;jR_kkOQJJpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR_kkOQJJpg[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2013)

just had them out to set the heater up in room as its getting down to 15C in there took a few shots is there is burn on the leaves do u think they are off the light or nutes or just normal start of week 7 today


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks more like nute spillage (well the second one does.) First one looks like a bit of wind damage. But in the scheme of things lad, they look minted!!! Nowt to worry about there.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2013)

well thats a bit of relief haha put the ballast on 660 today and already started to feed with just water the past couple of waters, think i will be cutting them down about 19th but my lass bringing me a magnifying glass in av told her 30x or 40x if she can


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2013)

imho, a plant will look ready when it's ready. Trichome profiles and the maturity of the trichomes, I believe lie with the genetics of the plant. Some plants trichs just never seem to turn from clear/milky to amber (sativa leaning phenos). So when your pistils have swollen up, and the stigmas are curling back and receding into the calyx, then happy days, plants a ready for me sir. I am not knocking people for doing it, but when you take a small leave off a plant and analyse it and come back with, I got about 60% clear,35% milky, and 5% amber, I am chopping. i think to myself, I bet they only counted a few trichs on a small leaf. I know, I have done it in the past. Can you imagine counting all the trichs on a whole plant? 
Saying that, us growers seem to get excited by looking at lots of sticky shafts with bulbous heads on the end so whatcha gonna do eh!, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2013)

see a few pistils turning orange now aswell haha time is nearly here any how 2 weeks most should be


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2013)

I likes to take 3-4 leaves for the scope, from the top middle and bottom.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 5, 2013)

first day.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 5, 2013)

lol my Sour cherry bud looks black with the hps! put my last bx1 in flower to day.Going to setup my greenhouse today, and put all my big ones in there


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 5, 2013)

watup crew. Glad to see some bad apples leave the 600w club


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 5, 2013)

I only say that, because I would have 2 people from the 600w club always pm me and talk down on my friends here, and I would be like okay? Why pm me this b.s. I'm fucken 35. If someone is talking shit about people, then I know he is talking b.s about me too. Just glad they don't pop up here anymore.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2013)

put that shit on blast,we all want to know,well i do............?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

hahahaha Gen! lol

Morning everyone!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

That's a powder keg right there G.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Jig  howsa mrs floppy doing?



Now this is nice 

[video=youtube;EzSFF4paWyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzSFF4paWyI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2013)

New page in 4 posts...

(Extrema, currently under 78w of CFL)


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;aYO0L-KZjr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYO0L-KZjr4&amp;list=UUm9JdjSkwq9ZEkwfr9KXzPQ&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG

[video=youtube;1ZabtNlOe-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZabtNlOe-Q&amp;list=UUm9JdjSkwq9ZEkwfr9KXzPQ[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

Floppy is riding the rollercoaster of flop.  Was droopy after yesterday, and perky this morn. I actually thing she is starting to root... but not sure of course. Am thinking of using today to take the little ones out and getting them going again.

The big ones are lovely. Got the cooltube installed. Real happy. I guess I should show you guys what's up. Will be here for a while coming up with 1,000 words for every picture.

Doobs... that little plant is like the picture of perfection. Happy little thing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG
> 
> [video=youtube;1ZabtNlOe-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZabtNlOe-Q&amp;list=UUm9JdjSkwq9ZEkwfr9KXzPQ[/video]


(in my best smarmy & falsely self-important Barney Fife voice while rocking back & forth on my heels with thumbs hooked in each armpit like they were suspenders)

"Well, Ang, one of these days he'll learn how to grow and hang with the big muchachos. Until then, he'll just have to suffer with whatever shwag he can manage."


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

Anybody else catch this? The tax is a BIT much dont you think  wtf makes them think this shit will fly will hard working people!

http://www.salon.com/2013/02/04/dems_move_to_change_federal_pot_laws/


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Anybody else catch this? The tax is a BIT much dont you think  wtf makes them think this shit will fly will hard working people!
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/02/04/dems_move_to_change_federal_pot_laws/


it is outragous...but if you keep reading it states that it has little chance of succeeding.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2013)

So did they show the harvest?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I only say that, because I would have 2 people from the 600w club always pm me and talk down on my friends here, and I would be like okay? Why pm me this b.s. I'm fucken 35. If someone is talking shit about people, then I know he is talking b.s about me too. Just glad they don't pop up here anymore.


 whatchu talkin bout willis?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Anybody else catch this? The tax is a BIT much dont you think  wtf makes them think this shit will fly will hard working people!
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/02/04/dems_move_to_change_federal_pot_laws/


Its crazy, if it goes legal weed will be so cheap. It will be like $5 for the ounce and $50 for their tax. Whos gonna grow for that? I doesnt make two bits of difference to me, cuz I still wont be buying it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

Sour D.


----------



## blindbaby (Feb 5, 2013)

i must be the lightest smoker in here. lol. 1/4 oz a month, at the best. it just keeps reducing.........


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

nice bike. Welcome to the club.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2013)

Jig those things are gonna be huge by the time theyre done! Are u putting the screen back in?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2013)

blindbaby said:


> i must be the lightest smoker in here. lol. 1/4 oz a month, at the best. it just keeps reducing.........


I probably got you beat, I started smoking a couple years ago after quitting for 20 years. I still dont have a tolerance and cant even take more than 1 hit a session.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I probably got you beat, I started smoking a couple years ago after quitting for 20 years. I still dont have a tolerance and cant even take more than 1 hit a session.


I can attest to this. 1 hit a day is more like it. 

And yeah, I'm putting in a big fantastic screen. Hoping to make the casey jones grow look like childs play. It's going to be epic.

EDIT: Upon reading my own post, I'm not sure how the word fantastic snuck in there. Now Im worried I'll have to paint the screen a bright color and add sparkles or something. lol... that would be pretty funny.


----------



## blindbaby (Feb 5, 2013)

i did not vote for our new weed legalization in wa state. and never will. i liked it when it was TOTALLY ILLEGAL. before the mmj ruse, etc. never had a problem with prices. and it was allways spoken for, long before it was ripe. and, up to 300. a zip. now, well, time to consider stopping my wee hobby. we shall see. or, i may just move to where its REALLY ILLEGAL. what state would that be? kansas?? as far as legalization making it "cheap" cheap, will be what it is to them. expensive, is what it will mean for those of us who buy it. and it will be taxed so many times, we may be allowed to keep 5. an oz for our costs. thats it. and 25. a gr in a store. so. i guess i should have grown, many years ago. not now. now, in legal states, it sucks. only in illegal states, is it anything special. i may move.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2013)

A pic of &#65279;the black as

Is this pic good dst


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2013)

i wish i could make a 1/4 oz last me a month, when mines down al be doing that in a day or 2 just in bongs haha i hardly smokes joints now but will be testing my weed out on a few tho for taste


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I can attest to this. 1 hit a day is more like it.
> 
> And yeah, I'm putting in a big fantastic screen. Hoping to make the casey jones grow look like childs play. It's going to be epic.
> 
> EDIT: Upon reading my own post, I'm not sure how the word fantastic snuck in there. Now Im worried I'll have to paint the screen a bright color and add sparkles or something. lol... that would be pretty funny.


I had two hits last night  1.5 hour apart of course.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

I smoked to big bowls to get ready for my bath.  Ended up passing out.

EDIT: Exo Cheese X Herijuana is some good smoke. Has a lovely smell and a nice buzz to it. Props to Dezracer for growing it so well.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

blindbaby said:


> i did not vote for our new weed legalization in wa state. and never will. i liked it when it was TOTALLY ILLEGAL. before the mmj ruse, etc. never had a problem with prices. and it was allways spoken for, long before it was ripe. and, up to 300. a zip. now, well, time to consider stopping my wee hobby. we shall see. or, i may just move to where its REALLY ILLEGAL. what state would that be? kansas?? as far as legalization making it "cheap" cheap, will be what it is to them. expensive, is what it will mean for those of us who buy it. and it will be taxed so many times, we may be allowed to keep 5. an oz for our costs. thats it. and 25. a gr in a store. so. i guess i should have grown, many years ago. not now. now, in legal states, it sucks. only in illegal states, is it anything special. i may move.


Whaa? Your crazy, and in it for the wrong reasons. Being in a legal state gives you peace of mind, for the most part, and thats huge IMO. You get to do what you love and not have to worry about being locked in a cage for it. People will pay top dollar for top shelf you just have to find your niche, even though alcohol is legal bottles of wine go for hundreds of dollars on a regular basis and people will pay $20 a 12 pack for high quality micro brew. You just gotta have something on the market thats better than everything else  The mullah is out there.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 5, 2013)

Of to good start 5 out of 5 of the blue pit beans have tails over night put them in a towel last night at 10


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

They really want to start growing! Thats cool.

Hey guys... wife showed me this video. Neither of us care much for Bon Iver, that's not the point. The video was shot in Iceland and really gives a sense of how beautiful the place is. So worth going there if you love the outdoors. SO worth it.

[youtube]TWcyIpul8OE[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Of to good start 5 out of 5 of the blue pit beans have tails over night put them in a towel last night at 10


I had the same results. Throwing some into flower tomorrow  Only one male so far, I think the other four are female. 



jigfresh said:


> They really want to start growing! Thats cool.
> 
> Hey guys... wife showed me this video. Neither of us care much for Bon Iver, that's not the point. The video was shot in Iceland and really gives a sense of how beautiful the place is. So worth going there if you love the outdoors. SO worth it.
> 
> [youtube]TWcyIpul8OE[/youtube]



Simply amazing.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 5, 2013)

Hoping for a nice male to cross witha friends platinum og and my blue dream


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.npr.org/2013/01/28/170300215/hemp-gets-the-green-light-in-new-colorado-pot-measure?sc=emaf


----------



## Cheeseydew (Feb 5, 2013)

*EQUIPMENT:* 
ok guys here is what i have at my disposal

1x homebox xl grow tent

1x 600w hps bulb, ballast hood etc

1x 600w mh bulb, ballast hood etc

1x bag canna pro plus soil 50L

1x bag canna pro plus coco 50L

6x 15L pots

1x tray 1.2mx1.2mx10cm

6x *cheesydew seeds *(*frisian dew x cheese)*

1x plant magic soil grow hardwater, 1x plant magic soil bloom hardwater, 1x plant magic boost 1x canna rhizitonic

1x Meridian Black Strap Molasses 

1x extractor (forget the size but its perfect for my space) 1xcarbon filter

2x oscillating fans

*BASIC INFO
*Temps will be around 80 to 85c lights on 65 to 70c lights off the* frisain dew *in the genes love the heat humidity will be 50 to 55% all through grow intill last week of flower where it will be dropped to 30%.
*PH *will be 5.5 when feeding into the coco and 6.2 into the soil
*
VEG TIME *ok so going to veg using the *mh* bulb *18/6 *lights on/off in the soil for 2 weeks top feeding into the soil *water only,* i then cut the bottom off the pots fill the tray with the coco, sit the pots on top of the coco, veg for another 2 and a half weeks during this time feed from mainly the bottom (into the coco) using the plant magic soil grow and the canna rhizo, i jus top feed the soil when the top few inches are dry, I copied this method off a old friend because of the massive root growth when the roots hit the coco(when my friend pulled his plants up after harvest the roots looked like thick bright hairy rope), when top feeding in the soil he uses full strentgh nutes and when bottom feeding into the coco he uses the nutes at around 3/4 in veg and same in *flower
MY TWEAKS ON FREINDS METHOD*Plants were topped once at week 3, all lower bud sites were trimmed off during veg and start of flower, lower side branches that took up another plants space were trimmed off also (space was an issue) canopy was kept even through the use of training and bending
I also used the twisting of stems technique that supposedly increases uptake of nutrients. 
*FLOWER TIME*
Ok so when it is time to flowering going to use the 600w hps the plants take around 9 to 10 weeks to flower fully *12/12 *hours lights on/off
will be using the Plant magic Bloom at half strength the PM boost at half strength the rhizo at full strength mollasses at 5ml per 2 litre for the the 1st 2 weeks of flower, after this i hit them at full strentgh and 8ml mollasses per 2 liters of water for rest of flower

*the strain *is in its 20th or 30th generation my old friend crossed a cheese female with a frisian dew male many moons ago and has been playing with the strain ever since. 
its such a beautiful plant some of them go pinkish purple with a lovely citrus cheese taste others are dark dark green with a sweet cider apple taste. 



*Result

*Cut at the base of the plant and hung whole for 7 days, then trimmed up some more and cut into smaller branches and hung for another 7 days placed into brown paper bags for 12 hours then placed in glass airtight jars. 

16 oz 20 grams *dry *of pure cola's no scwag dry all hypothetical herb of course a construct of my mind Cheesydew is a winner, superb tasting, super heavy stone great for bed time




i would recommend to all who can do some breeding of there own, cheese x frisian dew give it a try you wont be disappointed, i had purple buds, sour buds, cheese flavour buds, cheese sour citrus buds, it was a delight to smoke, everyone agrees it was really strong stuff

that is my hypothetical growing adventure over for the year,

moving to spain in 4 months, there goverment is much more lenient to this magic plant

should be setup and running again within 12 months, outdoors maybe this time as the climate is more suitable 


see you next year happy growing

p.s this grow is finished and yes i got 16oz (1 pound) and 20 grams no popcorn bud all premium topshelf stuff


----------



## dieselweed (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about plucking this plant soon.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2013)

blindbaby said:


> i did not vote for our new weed legalization in wa state. and never will. i liked it when it was TOTALLY ILLEGAL. before the mmj ruse, etc. never had a problem with prices. and it was allways spoken for, long before it was ripe. and, up to 300. a zip. now, well, time to consider stopping my wee hobby. we shall see. or, i may just move to where its REALLY ILLEGAL. what state would that be? kansas?? as far as legalization making it "cheap" cheap, will be what it is to them. expensive, is what it will mean for those of us who buy it. and it will be taxed so many times, we may be allowed to keep 5. an oz for our costs. thats it. and 25. a gr in a store. so. i guess i should have grown, many years ago. not now. now, in legal states, it sucks. only in illegal states, is it anything special. i may move.


That is a really selfish way to live but everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I would rather not have to protect my Butthole in a federal prison but hey if you think you are up to the challenge be my guest. I agree with Whodat, find your niche and do it better than anyone else. You have to sell yourself if you want to make it these days. Maybe you should teach people how to grow or set up grow rooms for inexperienced growers instead of trying to profit from buds? I will be glad when it is finally 100% legal and everyone can chill the fuck out and grow in peace.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 5, 2013)

Wassgoood ppl!!?? What a looooong day. Hope everyones girls are on the up and up this beautiful night. I just started my flush on my Orange Kush earlier today. Little dissapointed in this one tho. I had BIG time root issues with this girl and it cost me dearly at the end cause she isn't much of a yielder. The smell is BONKERS!! Like a grapefruit or something. Hard to explain. Here she is looking all purple and shit. Which BTW scared the CRAP out of me. Who would have thought that something called Orange Kush has the tendency to go purple... Not me, but from what I see it's normal.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey fellas just popping in to say hello. I made some time to get some beans crackin and i went with the livers/blues from the cool guy who likes to hide shit under your pillow while your asleep haha. Ive been looking for some info on the variety the last few days but cant seem to find much. I know a few of you lads have some knowledge of her. Could you point a brother in the right direction  


Aslo have a mother of the Cali? That has mites. My good bro i laid a clone on of her a ways back grew out a mother and did a very good job. kinda proud of him hes got the right stuff to be a good grower. He has however got spidermites and aphids which i dont think he realized until he had me over. They must have just started to nest at that time. I took home momma and started treating her with natria every 3 days and i think shes going to pull through. My question though is has anyone ever treated a plant and completely gotten rid of the mites? 


Hoping i can beat them. Shes the only plant at the moment so its all good. I have the LB's in cups and an unknow variety (Very Sticky Piney) of OG in cups & 1 Dog. sadly i lost my groomed dog mother to a friend that was care taker for awhile (mistakes made) so kinda starting over from scratch again. Real glad to be back at it  

1BMM


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but found couple more pics from earlier today. These are my WW clippings!!! One is in DWC and the other in scrog. The pic with scrog is only half the scrog cause the other half is still fillig in. I kinda forgot to attend them for just 2 days and ALLLL of them where light BURNT BAD! I mean BAAADDD. Since then tho, the one in DWC absolutely flurished and BLEW UP. The ones in the scrog are also following down the same amazing path. The other half of scrog is my Sati's. They are filling out as well but not as fast as the WW's did. DWC is like day 24 and scrog day 12 from 12/12. All of these girls are in with that one light and they are freaking rocking! I'm blowing my last harvest out of the freaking water this time. I think I'll do that with the DWC all alone. I'm In Love with that damn chick. Enough talk, here she is!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey 6er's!!! Hope all is well with you guys!

That's awesome whodat on CO. I'm so ready to have it legal on a federal level so I can go out and grow in complete peace.

Blindbb, you are totally in it for the wrong reason, it's not about the money. I could give a shitless if anyone bought my weed, it's more about the quality of medicine that I donate and shit. It's all about producing quality medicine that is going to help people. Isn't that what we are trying to push for, to help people with cancer,severe pain, nausea, just to name a few. I wouldn't be able to make it through the day without my cannabis. I'm a wreck without it and in constant pain. 

It's the people in it for the money and just to get high is what's going to ruin it for everyone using it for medicinal reasons. 

Oh and spect if your night temps got to cold that can cause purpling to.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2013)

Spector i think youll be fine bro. It will stunt them slightly for a few days but they will bounce back. A little stress sometimes is good imho it makes a hardier plant in the long run.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Isn't that what we are trying to push for, to help people with cancer,severe pain, nausea, just to name a few.


I just like to get high, and so do my friends. I don't drink or snort anything so I see no problem with that. I also enjoy growing the Best herb possible with the available technology and a little help from the 600


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey fellas just popping in to say hello. I made some time to get some beans crackin and i went with the livers/blues from the cool guy who likes to hide shit under your pillow while your asleep haha. Ive been looking for some info on the variety the last few days but cant seem to find much. I know a few of you lads have some knowledge of her. Could you point a brother in the right direction
> 
> 
> Aslo have a mother of the Cali? That has mites. My good bro i laid a clone on of her a ways back grew out a mother and did a very good job. kinda proud of him hes got the right stuff to be a good grower. He has however got spidermites and aphids which i dont think he realized until he had me over. They must have just started to nest at that time. I took home momma and started treating her with natria every 3 days and i think shes going to pull through. My question though is has anyone ever treated a plant and completely gotten rid of the mites?
> ...


Mites suck, but yes it's possible. As long as you can catch them soon enough. I treat with organic neem oil. They are a bitch but it is possible to rid them if you watch them.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sour D.
> 
> View attachment 2512210View attachment 2512217View attachment 2512221View attachment 2512222View attachment 2512215View attachment 2512211



I see my man Jig's got the soil down perty damn good. Not bad for a journeyman plumber


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I just like to get high, and so do my friends. I don't drink or snort anything so I see no problem with that. I also enjoy growing the Best herb possible with the available technology and a little help from the 600


I'm not saying I don't like to get high. I'm saying it's the people that go out promoting that there a huge pot head. Wearing cannabis leaves all over clothing and just are a waste of space to our society. I'm talking people that don't have a job and are what I like to call leeches. 

I love to get high don't get me wrong but there are quite a few out there that are abusing it and are making it look bad for all of us.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> Aslo have a mother of the Cali? That has mites. My good bro i laid a clone on of her a ways back grew out a mother and did a very good job. kinda proud of him hes got the right stuff to be a good grower. He has however got spidermites and aphids which i dont think he realized until he had me over. They must have just started to nest at that time. I took home momma and started treating her with natria every 3 days and i think shes going to pull through. My question though is has anyone ever treated a plant and completely gotten rid of the mites?
> 
> 
> Hoping i can beat them. Shes the only plant at the moment so its all good. I have the LB's in cups and an unknow variety (Very Sticky Piney) of OG in cups & 1 Dog. sadly i lost my groomed dog mother to a friend that was care taker for awhile (mistakes made) so kinda starting over from scratch again. Real glad to be back at it
> ...


Welcome back.
ferti-lome Triple Action Plus II. Two tablespoons per gallon, shake well and drench the leaves and medium surface. Make a new batch each time as it has a short shelf life and spray every 3 days for 9 days. It's all organic and very effective.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 5, 2013)

I will assume this is where you got your name from Blindbaby.

lol
[video=youtube;FyT_2vV1jEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyT_2vV1jEw[/video]


----------



## Tokin Anonymous (Feb 5, 2013)

Me and my ladies. SOG under 600 watt Galaxy and 6" Raptor


----------



## jaded4life69 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello 600! 6th grow... Nirvana Ice and Wonder Woman. Just started my flush What do you think? And happy growing!


----------



## Tokin Anonymous (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd smoke that shit!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not saying I don't like to get high. I'm saying it's the people that go out promoting that there a huge pot head. Wearing cannabis leaves all over clothing and just are a waste of space to our society. I'm talking people that don't have a job and are what I like to call leeches.
> 
> I love to get high don't get me wrong but there are quite a few out there that are abusing it and are making it look bad for all of us.



21 month since I was last high haha when I stopped the drinking and snorting for my epilepsy


----------



## jaded4life69 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tokin Anonymous said:


> I'd smoke that shit!


 Thanks man!!! Patience is a virtue LOL! Almost their though!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2013)

jaded4life69 said:


> Hello 600! 6th grow... Nirvana Ice and Wonder Woman. Just started my flush What do you think? And happy growing!


looks like they could stand another week or two. How long have they been in bloom?
What is your growing medium?


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;VkYbmJdgxvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkYbmJdgxvY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Cheeseydew (Feb 6, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> i dont understand the point of this thread. 5098 pages. wtf. all about using a 600watt light? Anyway just chiming in to say I was here in case this gets the worlds longest (or dumbest) thread award.


is it it not about sharing our experience and knowledge in using a 600w light


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LH1GFaw09hk]http://youtu.be/LH1GFaw09hk[/video]

...........................


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 6, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey fellas just popping in to say hello. I made some time to get some beans crackin and i went with the livers/blues from the cool guy who likes to hide shit under your pillow while your asleep haha. Ive been looking for some info on the variety the last few days but cant seem to find much. I know a few of you lads have some knowledge of her. Could you point a brother in the right direction
> 
> 
> Aslo have a mother of the Cali? That has mites. My good bro i laid a clone on of her a ways back grew out a mother and did a very good job. kinda proud of him hes got the right stuff to be a good grower. He has however got spidermites and aphids which i dont think he realized until he had me over. They must have just started to nest at that time. I took home momma and started treating her with natria every 3 days and i think shes going to pull through. My question though is has anyone ever treated a plant and completely gotten rid of the mites?
> ...


Im growing the Livers/blues as well... glad to see yah back at it....


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

Tokin Anonymous said:


> Me and my ladies. SOG under 600 watt Galaxy and 6" Raptor
> View attachment 2513181


You must be in a legal/med state lol


jaded4life69 said:


> Hello 600! 6th grow... Nirvana Ice and Wonder Woman. Just started my flush What do you think? And happy growing!


Looking nice 
And welcome to da both of ya.


edit: missed this page.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;VkYbmJdgxvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkYbmJdgxvY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]



I like how you have those taller plants pretty much engulfing the outside upper parts of that hood  I was thinking of doing something like this in my horizontal box, because I havnt put any reflective material up on the walls lol. Put my lower mainlines under the light and taller vert scroged plants on the perimeter,,, idk though.



edit: on second thought, I dont thinl I'll have the room to do that  in the dark and starts 12/12 tomorrow.







Vert side


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2013)

Do u mean deep blues cross livers/blues 1bbm? I aint greeew them as of yet but sure need to.


----------



## zVice (Feb 6, 2013)

Evenin' all this looks like a decent place to hang about


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I like how you have those taller plants pretty much engulfing the outside upper parts of that hood  I was thinking of doing something like this in my horizontal box, because I havnt put any reflective material up on the walls lol. Put my lower mainlines under the light and taller vert scroged plants on the perimeter,,, idk though.


thanks. Been sick, and the plants just took off. So I need to get in there and been some branches. just put a new 600w bulb in last week too.

Man been growing over a year now with out stopping, and still learning.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Evening 6er's!!! Finally things are back to normal and have started settling back down.

Time to get back to my ladies.

Here is vintage and it's official she's a girl!



And here is why I will never do an auto again, not sure wtf happend but auto's aren't for me. She is one solid ass nug! Looks like a huge easter egg lol


New girls coming up  Finger's crossed I've got some more mothers in there. Will be multiplied by at least 10 as soon as my new bean order gets here 



And of course clones got neglected due to the choas . They are looking much better and got a new home and light.



Time to get back on my grind and get shit back on track, been a hetic last couple weeks dealing with my girls family. 

Happy growing my brothas!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

glad to hear giggles^


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

Good to hear your getting back on track giggles,,, nice update too 


Im looking at some vert scrog pics on google. Some awesome shit out there!


​


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

whoa^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> glad to hear giggles^


Thanks bro, it feels good to get back to doing what I love. If it wasn't for cannabis I probably would of killed some of my girls family lol.



whodatnation said:


> Good to hear your getting back on track giggles,,, nice update too
> 
> 
> Im looking at some vert scrog pics on google. Some awesome shit out there!
> ...


Thanks man! Ya I had a lot of catching up to do today lol.

That is fucking insane vertical screen!


----------



## jaded4life69 (Feb 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> looks like they could stand another week or two. How long have they been in bloom?
> What is your growing medium?
> 
> 
> cof


Theyve been 57 days since the switch I use pro-mix and ff trio once I move to my five gallons. They spend the first few weeks in a one gallon with Happy Frog and no nutes... Usually shoot for under a 120 day harvest from the time the seed goes in the soil Thanks for looking and any advice is appreciated!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im growing the Livers/blues as well... glad to see yah back at it....


Thanks tld it feels like zen to me bro. 



mr west said:


> Do u mean deep blues cross livers/blues 1bbm? I aint greeew them as of yet but sure need to.


Yes indeed my man westy. So that means i get to pop the cherry on her?  that would be cool beans


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2013)

What up mason man. Hope things are well for you. Glad you saw me rockin the soil. Can't wait to smoke some Sour D (i got that and chernobyl going atm).


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2013)

Its hard to ignore jig your just a cold mammer jammer all around  Im doing ok for the most part. I took some lumps learning the commercial construction rackets but fairing the storm battered and bruised but alive and kicking. About tired of trying to cooperate with babylon lol.... Ill swang by yo thread duder.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2013)

Ain't it the same shit in the corporate world as the streets. Well same as in people trying to pull one on you. Difference I guess is there is physical ramifications for doing things against someone else... vs. lawyering up and suing someone, drafting bullshit contracts, blah blah.

It's good you got some old tricks to fall back on.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2013)

Its all the same for sure, greed is the only variable. The streets atleast you can handle your buiz but corporate, you dont know who's going to get the first knuclke sandwhich


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> Its all the same for sure, greed is the only variable. The streets atleast you can handle your buiz but corporate, you dont know who's going to get the first knuclke sandwhich


just make sure it isn't you.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2013)

Your right cof and its hard to do even when your paying attention


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2013)

It seems that most of the things I have learned have come from a painful experience.
Example:
Because I have so many strains, I have to keep them labeled, both growing and harvest. I had to pretty much start all over last summer due to a bad soil mix and one of the strains that I lost was DOG. I immediately sent off an email and received three beans. One didn''t make it and I planted another which was recently harvested. She was bushy and I didn't see the male balls until harvest. Some of the lower buds were loaded and had yielded about 100 seeds. I had the buds in an unlabeled pint jar and mistakenly gave them away...I thought it was some casey.
I saw the person that wound up with the DOG and he was truly impressed, but warned me of a potential problem....it made him hungry, and then he wanted to smoke again, which made him hungry, which led to another bowl......so lock the refrigerator if your smoking DOG. Now I have to wait until the clone starts to take off before it can go into bloom......I would say that I'm now labeling everything, but I found a repotted clone without one last night....but the buds are now labeled.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ain't it the same shit in the corporate world as the streets. Well same as in people trying to pull one on you. Difference I guess is there is physical ramifications for doing things against someone else... vs. lawyering up and suing someone, drafting bullshit contracts, blah blah.
> 
> It's good you got some old tricks to fall back on.


I heard some good news from a friend, and i just wanted to say congrats!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2013)

Man i sure hear ya cof starting over is never fun. And i know how hard it can be to manage all the wonderful varieries that one can seemingly never get to many of lol. Ive been there every year (outdoors) it seems haha. Yeah its just so much good clean fun it gets intoxicating. 

One note on the dog. My first grow of the dog seeded out but all of those seeds turned out to be fem. So dont throw out ur dog beans please. All dog beans that i grew out from that seeded plant had no beans at all. Not 1 can you believe it lol. I wish i had a few left to play with haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot my friend.  Thanks are going great with that. Planned harvest is mid august. lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> It seems that most of the things I have learned have come from a painful experience.
> Example:
> Because I have so many strains, I have to keep them labeled, both growing and harvest. I had to pretty much start all over last summer due to a bad soil mix and one of the strains that I lost was DOG. I immediately sent off an email and received three beans. One didn''t make it and I planted another which was recently harvested. She was bushy and I didn't see the male balls until harvest. Some of the lower buds were loaded and had yielded about 100 seeds. I had the buds in an unlabeled pint jar and mistakenly gave them away...I thought it was some casey.
> I saw the person that wound up with the DOG and he was truly impressed, but warned me of a potential problem....it made him hungry, and then he wanted to smoke again, which made him hungry, which led to another bowl......so lock the refrigerator if your smoking DOG. Now I have to wait until the clone starts to take off before it can go into bloom......I would say that I'm now labeling everything, but I found a repotted clone without one last night....but the buds are now labeled.
> ...


Sowing 5 s1 Dogs today, and 4 bx1 Dogs too. Not sure on my Bx1 Dog(a) in flower. If it's a boy or girl yet. Still got one more bx1 Dog(b) to, to put in flower too.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot my friend.  Thanks are going great with that. Planned harvest is mid august. lol


Good month, that's when my girls bday is


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

My Sour Cherry from Breeders Boutique


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good month, that's when my girls bday is


mine too.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks bro, it feels good to get back to doing what I love. If it wasn't for cannabis I probably would of killed some of my girls family lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can u put any cool tube like that or do u have to get certain bulbs to hang vert? Let's say u have a digital ballast setup with bulb combo hanging horizontal, can I just let a rope loose and let her hang vertical? The thing could be a million times more efficient that way. Besides that it looks awesome .


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> mine too.


I like the months May-Sept. I'll give you one guess why


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey there billcolector and BMM! wazaaaaaaaa! 

[video=youtube;R6rfCUDTbVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6rfCUDTbVE[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> One note on the dog. My first grow of the dog seeded out but all of those seeds turned out to be fem. So dont throw out ur dog beans please. All dog beans that i grew out from that seeded plant had no beans at all. Not 1 can you believe it lol. I wish i had a few left to play with haha.


they are tagged and bagged and in the refridgerator.....there are some with your name on them.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2013)

whodat 
this is for you
[video]http://video.foxnews.com/v/2146918922001/[/video]


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> this is for you
> [video]http://video.foxnews.com/v/2146918922001/[/video]
> 
> ...


Breaking news from fox,,, OMFG they make me sick.
"worms are causing global warming" gtf outa here! This network has openly "reported" false info (its called blatant lying), because they are too fking lazy to do real journalism. I dont take anything they say seriously, and for the most part I try to avoid mainstream media at all costs.... but thanks anyway lol 
Im sure worms are acting the same in most wild place,,, people are farming more worms now due to the movement in organic gardening/farming. Did they stop to think maybe this is a side effect of global warming (if what they are saying is even true at all)? Probably not, they couldn't give two shits about being upstanding proud people,,, they just want their check and will obey at all costs. 
How little and pathetic they must feel... I can only hope.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 6, 2013)

Whats up peeps?? My girls are finally flowering under my 6er. Can't wait we have some 18+ porn going.View attachment 2514544


----------



## budolskie (Feb 6, 2013)

well gona try my last run off seeds today as im proper shit with them, 

think im just gona fill the pots with soil this morning leave in heated prop with lid on and just a jug of water in there, then plant then this afternoon and just put couple spoons water of pots once seeds in them.....


fuck knows what im doing wrong if this dont work


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

You having probs bud?


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

Wowsers, feels like the Old Skool 600 in here.

Regarding the corporate world. What I have learned is that the small man/business basically supports the large corporations. We do all the work, front all the cash, and then sit and hope the corporations will pay on our invoices that they always pay 3 months after you done the work, paid all your guys, paid all your taxes, borrowed your life away to cover the projects that they are doing. And you gotta be fukkin grateful for getting the work. And guess who's capital you are borrowing on to do the work. THE LARGE CORPORATIONS CAPITAL THAT SITS IN THE BANK AND THE BANKS MAKE MONEY FROM IT. It's a fukkin scam, I tell ya. You are paying them interest to wait on your money, get your head round that.

On a brighter note....I am still breathing and chiefing away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

change your policy man, no companies wait three months for their money so why should yours. change up. write clauses in your new contracts stating payment within 28 days or legal proceedings start. and importantly follow through with it. We've just started doing it to cheeky punters who sign up for a service delivered over the internet as a subscription (No, not that kind, you dirty buggers) then just decide to quit it sometimes 6 months or more into it, and charge it back through paypal saying the item wasn't as expected or whatever. 

paypal state that unless they have a signed piece of paper saying the customer did purchase the service. they will refund in favour of the punter. so now we sue the fuckers. you'd be surprised how quick some folks pay hen you've got a bailiff on the door and a CCJ coming up.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

Some pics from this morgen.

Blue Pit in bag starting the curing process.










All 10 of my BX2 Dog beans germinated, but after putting into soil 2 have decided to chill in the soil?!?!) OG Larry is also taking it's time.





Mean green DOGgie





DOG clones





Kush2 Male - finally stopped it producing nut sacks in Veg.





Engineers Dreams'












































































Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

looks almost like a white strain that ED bro. could dive into that bag scrooge McDuck style lol


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

Aye, it's quite a hairy and frosty number. Lots of swelloid to come on these still.


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2013)

some vids of what i have been up to, sorry for the spam but it won't let me post more than one video at a time, it turns out i only got one keeper out of the 6 seeds i grew out, never mind it's all part of the adventure

[video=youtube;FqAqqwMsAE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqAqqwMsAE0[/video]


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;bJuGKf_S6Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJuGKf_S6Rs[/video]


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2013)

better watched in hd of course. [video=youtube;sZWgm-SyJsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZWgm-SyJsg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2013)

That's the kind of spam I can eat all day & night!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 7, 2013)

@giggles. My buddy told me something like that once. Said if I can drop the temps enough I can get them to go blue or purple just didn't know what temps this occurs in. Would like to make it happen again.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

That's Ham not Spam lad...

I could almost feel your frustration with the camera not focusing. I was willing it on and then I could hear your mind going, ah fuk it, try another bud, lol!

So you finding the D-Blue pheno you got is finishing around 8 weeks? That's not bad. Looks real nice!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2013)

Nah, that's filet mignon!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn!
Now I'm hungry...

I hear some deli turkey in the fridge calling my name, so I guess it's a turkey & cheese on wheat with mayo.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys. I feel like a super noob right now. Hoping someone can explain something to me. 

My res WAS at 600PPM and 5.8 PH. Now my ppm is slightly less the the 600 but my PH is 4.7!!! Why would that happen? This has never happened before and to be honest I've never had them look so good. I'm worried this is going to start a down hill battle and I really don't want to lose. 

As soon as I get to them today I'm changing the res out but I don't want this to happen again. I'm using SOME of the "recepie for success" stuff. Such as the boost, bloom, awesome blossoms and then I'm adding this food the hydro store guy makes or something and sells. It works awesome on its own but I wanted to add some of the stuff I liked from flora tech (I think that's the name) to maybe get bigger buds. 

For my res I mix 2 gallons with nutes and 3 just plain water. I do recommended amount for the two gallons since I dilute with water. I know I ask dumb questions but I really need help guys! Last run I had herm issues and I can't have that happen twice. Ty to anyone who might throw some useful knowledge my way.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> change your policy man, no companies wait three months for their money so why should yours. change up. write clauses in your new contracts stating payment within 28 days or legal proceedings start. and importantly follow through with it. We've just started doing it to cheeky punters who sign up for a service delivered over the internet as a subscription (No, not that kind, you dirty buggers) then just decide to quit it sometimes 6 months or more into it, and charge it back through paypal saying the item wasn't as expected or whatever.
> 
> paypal state that unless they have a signed piece of paper saying the customer did purchase the service. they will refund in favour of the punter. so now we sue the fuckers. you'd be surprised how quick some folks pay hen you've got a bailiff on the door and a CCJ coming up.


i wrote contracts for a living. for gubment and business. we always had a 30 days or less pay time but i often had to run to the money guys and ask them to speed things up. having a business front everything is often a necessary evil. show me a good job, and i'll show you the money. if the job is shitty and i've already paid you, i'm an idiot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

haha man our comp doesn't pay till they ring everyday harassing us lol. well not every time but the money is damn sure better in your account than theirs even for a day longer.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> [video=youtube;bJuGKf_S6Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJuGKf_S6Rs[/video]


nice to see some video porn, when I wake up.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Hey guys. I feel like a super noob right now. Hoping someone can explain something to me.
> 
> My res WAS at 600PPM and 5.8 PH. Now my ppm is slightly less the the 600 but my PH is 4.7!!! Why would that happen? This has never happened before and to be honest I've never had them look so good. I'm worried this is going to start a down hill battle and I really don't want to lose.
> 
> ...


I would just be topping the res up with plain water with a higher ph. Are you adding nute solution when you top off? I don't even know what you're running but if its a recirc system then you would top with plain water.if it was drain to waste I'd water nute solution everytime with a flush every 2 weeks or so. Just my .02


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2013)

I wonder what exactly you are putting in your rez? I'm kinda lost on what you are doing.


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2013)

DST said:


> That's Ham not Spam lad...
> 
> I could almost feel your frustration with the camera not focusing. I was willing it on and then I could hear your mind going, ah fuk it, try another bud, lol!
> 
> So you finding the D-Blue pheno you got is finishing around 8 weeks? That's not bad. Looks real nice!


this is the deep blue i ended up keeping out of the two females i had, it takes 8 weeks, i have taken it 9 but there was no difference.

the other deep blue i had was probably better in every aspect except that it was a hard plant to keep happy, it was a nitrogen whore!. it used to turn purple at week 5 and was done at week 7, it was more grapey and a heavy heavy stoner, no pics unfortunately so it didn't really happen

and yes i'm lovin the deep blue, i changed my cheese cut for it that's how much!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2013)

ghb, don't know if it's the spacebomb or slh in the first video. but it's so frosty it looks like you poured glue all over it. Crazy trichs!!! Awesome stuff. Cool videos too.

And I know the secret to posting more than one video... muahahahahaaaaaaaaa



ghb said:


> [youtube]FqAqqwMsAE0[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]bJuGKf_S6Rs[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]sZWgm-SyJsg[/youtube]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I would just be topping the res up with plain water with a higher ph. Are you adding nute solution when you top off? I don't even know what you're running but if its a recirc system then you would top with plain water.if it was drain to waste I'd water nute solution everytime with a flush every 2 weeks or so. Just my .02


Its a drip system and one DWC. I added plain water to try and fix it but didn't do much. Guess I'll try to add Luke 2+ gallons at once. Thnx, I'll Try more water first. Don't like wasting food.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Moving to Washington in 2 weeks.

gonna have a whole room to myself for growing 

cannot wait to get some beans popping and plants growing again!!

not to mention having the internet again, so i wont be missing out on all the action here!!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll take pics of all my food when I get out of this boring ass job of mine. I'll list what I put in and how much. Sorry for the half ass question. I'll get it together and post what I feed my girls.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Moving to Washington in 2 weeks.
> 
> gonna have a whole room to myself for growing
> 
> ...


Hell yea Bill, finally right ? we miss you round here. got your girls in flower too, you'll be back by harvest.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

which ones are in flower?

whatever happened to the c99?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

All males, Got 3 more sexing now. 2 Sasha x C99 and 1 Skunky Monkey in flower. i popped a few chembands too.


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ghb, don't know if it's the spacebomb or slh in the first video. but it's so frosty it looks like you poured glue all over it. Crazy trichs!!! Awesome stuff. Cool videos too.
> 
> And I know the secret to posting more than one video... muahahahahaaaaaaaaa


are you gonna enlighten me then jig? by the way it is the spacebomb that has all the frost, it's not even fair on the super lemon haze, i used to think that was fire too.


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> All males, Got 3 more sexing now. 2 Sasha x C99 and 1 Skunky Monkey in flower. i popped a few chembands too.


what no kush?!?


feeling a change tryna?



budolskie try root riot cubes mate by far the easiest way i have found at starting seeds, paper towels and glasses of water make it too easy to fuck up imho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> what no kush?!?
> 
> 
> feeling a change tryna?


LOL, my tent is Kush'd out, except for those 3. the next in are 2 Dog x Corleone Kush x Lush. i just needed some more rangy variety and c99 has been on my list for ages to grow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> All males, Got 3 more sexing now. 2 Sasha x C99 and 1 Skunky Monkey in flower. i popped a few chembands too.


chemband x grape kush.


----------



## zVice (Feb 7, 2013)

seconded

they can dry out quite quickly though, what do you have them in there? looks nice and humid.




ghb said:


> what no kush?!?
> 
> 
> feeling a change tryna?
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

If you don't watch the news, check this out.

whats worse is the cops are already retaliating against innocent people.

From: Christopher Jordan Dorner /7648
To: America
Subj: Last resort
Regarding CF# 07-004281
I know most of you who personally know me are in disbelief to hear from media reports that I am suspected of committing such horrendous murders and have taken drastic and shocking actions in the last couple of days. You are saying to yourself that this is completely out of character of the man you knew who always wore a smile wherever he was seen. I know I will be vilified by the LAPD and the media. Unfortunately, this is a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD and reclaim my name. The department has not changed since the Rampart and Rodney King days. It has gotten worse. The consent decree should never have been lifted. The only thing that has evolved from the consent decree is those officers involved in the Rampart scandal and Rodney King incidents have since promoted to supervisor, commanders, and command staff, and executive positions.
The question is, what would you do to clear your name?
Name;
A word or set of words by which a person, animal, place, or thing is known, addressed, or referred to.
Name Synonyms;
reputation, title, appellation, denomination, repute.
A name is more than just a noun, verb, or adjective. Its your life, your legacy, your journey, sacrifices, and everything youve worked hard for every day of your life as and adolescent, young adult and adult. Dont let anybody tarnish it when you know youve live up to your own set of ethics and personal ethos.
In 8/07 I reported an officer (Ofcr. XXXX/now a Sergeant), for kicking a suspect (excessive force) during a Use of Force while I was assigned as a patrol officer at LAPDs Harbor Division. While cuffing the suspect, (XXXX), XXXX kicked the suspect twice in the chest and once in the face. The kick to the face left a visible injury on the left cheek below the eye. Unfortunately after reporting it to supervisors and investigated by PSB (internal affairs investigator Det. XXXX), nothing was done. I had broken their supposed Blue Line. Unfortunately, Its not JUST US, its JUSTICE!!! In fact, 10 months later on 6/25/08, after already successfully completing probation, acquiring a basic Post Certificate, and Intermediate Post Certificate, I was relieved of duty by the LAPD while assigned to patrol at Southwest division. It is clear as day that the department retaliated toward me for reporting XXXX for kicking Mr. XXXX. The department stated that I had lied and made up the report that XXXX had kicked the suspect. I later went to a Board of Rights (department hearing for decision of continued employment) from 10/08 to 1/09. During this BOR hearing a video was played for the BOR panel where XXXX stated that he was indeed kicked by Officer XXXX (video sent to multiple news agencies). In addition to XXXX stating he was kicked, his father XXXX, also stated that his son had stated he was kicked by an officer when he was arrested after being released from custody. This was all presented for the department at the BOR hearing. They still found me guilty and terminated me. What they didnt mention was that the BOR panel made up of Capt. XXXX, Capt. XXXX, and City Attorney XXXX had a significant problem from the time the board was assembled. Capt. XXXX was a personal friend of XXXX from when he was her supervisor at Harbor station. That is a clear conflict of interest and I made my argument for his removal early and was denied. The advocate for the LAPD BOR was Sgt. XXXX. XXXX also had a conflict of interest as she was XXXX friend and former partner from Harbor division where they both worked patrol together. I made my argument for her removal when I discovered her relation to XXXX and it was denied.
During the BOR, the department attempted to label me unsuccessfully as a bully. They stated that I had bullied a recruit, XXXX, in the academy when in reality and unfounded disposition from the official 1.28 formal complaint investigation found that I was the one who stood up for XXXX when other recruits sang nazi hitler youth songs about burning Jewish ghettos in WWII Germany where his father was a survivor of a concentration camp. How fucking dare you attempt to label me with such a nasty vile word. I ask that all earnest journalist investigating this story ask Ofcr. XXXX about the incident when Ofcr. XXXX began singing a nazi youth song about burning jewish ghettos.
The internal affairs investigation in the academy involving XXXX was spurned by a complaint that I had initiated toward two fellow recruit/offifcers. While assigned patrol footbeat in Hollywood Division, Officers XXXX and XXXX (both current LAPD officers) decided that they would voice their personal feelings about the black community. While traveling back to the station in a 12 passenger van I heard XXXX refer to another individual as a nigger. I wasnt sure if I heard correctly as there were many conversations in the van that was compiled of at least 8 officers and he was sitting in the very rear and me in the very front. Even with the multiple conversations and ambient noise I heard Officer XXXX call an indivdual a nigger again. Now that I had confirmed it, I told XXXX not to use that word again. I explained that it was a well-known offensive word that should not be used by anyone. He replied, Ill say it when I want. Officer XXXX, a friend of his, also stated that he would say nigger when he wanted. At that point I jumped over my front passenger seat and two other officers where I placed my hands around XXXXs neck and squeezed. I stated to XXXX, Dont fucking say that. At that point there was pushing and shoving and we were separated by several other officers. What I should have done, was put a Winchester Ranger SXT 9mm 147 grain bullet in his skull and Officer XXXXs skull. The Situation would have been resolved effective, immediately. The sad thing about this incident was that when Detective XXXX from internal affairs investigated this incident only (1) officer (unknown) in the van other than myself had statements constistent with what actually happened. The other six officers all stated they heard nothing and saw nothing. Shame on every one of you. Shame on Detective XXXX (same ethnicity as XXXX) for creating a separate 1.28 formal complaint against me (XXXX complaint) in retaliation for initiating the complaint against XXXX and XXXX. Dont retaliate against honest officers for breaking your so-called blue line. I hope your son XXXX, who I knew, is a better officer than you, Detective XXXX. The saddest part of this ordeal was that Officer XXXX and XXXX were only given 22 day suspensions and are still LAPD officers to this day. That day, the LAPD stated that it is acceptable for fellow officers to call black officers niggers to their face and you will receive a slap on the wrist. Even sadder is that during that 22 day suspension XXXX and XXXX received is that the LAPPL (Los Angeles Police Protective League) paid the officers their salaries while they were suspended. When I took a two-day suspension for an accidental discharge, I took my suspension and never applied for a league salary. Its called integrity.
Journalist, I want you to investigate every location I resided in growing up. Find any incidents where I was ever accused of being a bully. You wont, because it doesnt exist. Its not in my DNA. Never was. I was the only black kid in each of my elementary school classes from first grade to seventh grade in junior high and any instances where I was disciplined for fighting was in response to fellow students provoking common childhood schoolyard fights, or calling me a nigger or other derogatory racial names. I grew up in neighborhoods where blacks make up less than 1%. My first recollection of racism was in the first grade at Norwalk Christian elementary school in Norwalk, CA. A fellow student, XXXX if I can recall, called me a nigger on the playground. My response was swift and non-lethal. I struck him fast and hard with a punch an kick. He cried and reported it to a teacher. The teacher reported it to the principal. The principal swatted XXXX for using a derogatory word toward me. He then for some unknown reason swatted me for striking XXXX in response to him calling me a nigger. He stated as good Christians we are to turn the other cheek as Jesus did. Problem is, Im not a fucking Christian and that old book, made of fiction and limited non-fiction, called the bible, never once stated Jesus was called a nigger. How dare you swat me for standing up for my rights for demanding that I be treated as an equal human being. That day I made a life decision that i will not tolerate racial derogatory terms spoken to me. Unfortunately I was swatted multiple times for the same exact reason up until junior high. Terminating me for telling the truth of a Caucasian officer kicking a mentally ill man is disgusting. Dont ever call me a fucking bully. I want all journalist to utilize every source you have that specializes in collections for your reports. With the discovery and evidence available you will see the truth. Unfortunately, I will not be alive to see my name cleared. Thats what this is about, my name. A man is nothing without his name. Below is a list of locations where I resided from childhood to adulthood.
Cerritos, CA.
Pico Rivera, CA.
La Palma, CA.
Thousand Oaks, CA.
Cedar City, UT.
Pensacola, FL.
Enid, OK.
Yorba Linda, CA.
Las Vegas, NV.
During the BOR an officer named, Sgt. XXXX, from Los Angeles Port Police testified on behalf of the LAPD. XXXX stated for the BOR that he arrived at the location of the UOF shortly before I cuffed the suspect. He also stated that he assisted in cuffing the suspect and thats old the BOR he told me to fix my tie. All of those statements were LIES!!! XXXX, you arrived at the UOF location up to 30 seconds after I had cuffed Mr.XXXX. All you did was help me lift the suspect to his feet as it was difficult for me to do by myself because of his heavy weight. You did not tell me to fix my tie as the BOR members and everyone else in the room know you lied because the photographic evidence from the UOF scene where XXXXs injuries were photographed clearly shows me wearing a class B uniform on that day. A class B uniform is a short sleeved uniform blouse. A short sleeved uniform blouse for the LAPD does not have a tie included. This is not Super Troopers uniform, you jackass. Why did you feel the need to embellish and lie about your involvement in the UOF? Are you ashamed that you could not get hired on by any other department other than port police? Do you have delusions of grandeur? What you did was perjury, exactly what XXXX did when she stated she did not kick XXXX.
What they failed to mention in the BOR was XXXX own use of force history during her career on the LAPD. She has admitted that she has a lengthy use of force record and has been flagged several times by risk management. She has a very well known nickname, Chupacabra, which she was very proud to flaunt around the division. She found it very funny and entertaining to draw blood from suspects and arrestees. At one point she even intentionally ripped the flesh off the arm of a woman we had arrested for battery (sprayed her neighbor with a garden water hose). Knowing the woman had thin elastic skin, she performed and Indian burn to the womans arm after cuffing her. That woman was in her mid-70s, a mother and grandmother, and was angry at her tenants who failed to pay rent on time. Something I can completely understand and I am sure many have wanted to do toward tenants who do not pay their rent. XXXX was also demoted from a senior lead officer rank/position for performance issues. During my two months of working patrol with XXXX, I found her as a woman who was very angry that she had been pulled from patrol for a short time because of a domestic violence report made by Long Beach Police Department because of an incident involving her active LAPD officer boyfriend, XXXX, and herself. XXXX is the same officer investigated for witness tampering. She also was visibly angry on a daily basis that she was going to have to file for bankruptcy because her ex-husband, a former LAPD officer and not XXXX, who had left the department, state, and was nowhere to be found had left her with a tax bill and debt that she was unable to pay because of a lack of financial means. XXXX, you are a POS and you lied right to the BOR panel when XXXX asked you if you kicked XXXX. You destroyed my life and name because of your actions. Time is up. The time is now to confess to Chief Beck.
I ask that all journalist investigating this story submit request for FOIA with the LAPD to gain access to the BOR transcripts which occurred from 10/08 to 2/09. There, you will see that a video was played for the BOR members of Mr. XXXX who suffers from Schizophrenia and Dementia stating that he was kicked by a female officer. That video evidence supports my claim that XXXX kicked him twice in the upper body and once in the face. I would like all journalist to also request copies of all reports that I had written while employed by LAPD. Whether in the academy, or during my 3 years as a police officer. There are DR#s attached to each report (investigative report) that I have ever written so they all exist. A FOIA request will most likely be needed to access these at Parker center or at the Personnel/Records. Judge my writin/grammar skills for yourself. The department attempted to paint me as an officer who could not write reports. Even though Sgt. XXXX a training officer who trained me stated for the BOR panel that there was nothing wrong with my report writing and that I was better than all rookie/probationer officers he has ever trained. Officer XXXX stated the same but refused to testify as he did not want to get involved with the BORs. Contact Sgt. XXXX ,(now a Captain at Lompoc PD), Sgt. XXXX, and Sgt. XXXX. All will state that my report writing was impeccable. I will tell you this, I always type my reports because I have messy handwriting/penmanship. I never had a single kickback/redlined report at Southwest division and Sgt. XXXX and Sgt. XXXX can testify to that. I never received an UNSATISFACTORY on any day or week. The same can be said within the U.S. Naval Reserves. All commanders will state that my report writing was always clear, concise, and impeccable. Even search my AAR (after action reports),chits, Memorandums, IIRs (Intelligence Information Reports) which were written in the Navy. All were pristine.
I had worked patrol at LAPDs Harbor Division from 2/06 until 7/06 when I was involuntarily recalled back to active duty (US Navy) for a 12 month mobilization/deployment to Centcom in support of OIF/OEF. I returned back to LAPDs Harbor division on 7/07 and immediately returned to patrol. I worked at Harbor division until 11/07 where I then transferred to Southwest Division. I worked At Southwest division until 6/25/08 when I was relieved of duty.
I have exhausted all available means at obtaining my name back. I have attempted all legal court efforts within appeals at the Superior Courts and California Appellate courts. This is my last resort. The LAPD has suppressed the truth and it has now lead to deadly consequences. The LAPDs actions have cost me my law enforcement career that began on 2/7/05 and ended on 1/2/09. They cost me my Naval career which started on 4/02 and ends on 2/13. I had a TS/SCI clearance(Top Secret Sensitive Compartmentalized Information clearance) up until shortly after my termination with LAPD. This is the highest clearance a service member can attain other than a Yankee White TS/SCI which is only granted for those working with and around the President/Vice President of the United States. I lost my position as a Commanding Officer of a Naval Security Forces reserve unit at NAS Fallon because of the LAPD. Ive lost a relationship with my mother and sister because of the LAPD. Ive lost a relationship with close friends because of the LAPD. In essence, Ive lost everything because the LAPD took my name and new I was INNOCENT!!! XXXX, XXXX, XXXX , and XXXX all new I was innocent but decided to terminate me so they could continue Ofcr. XXXX. I know about the meeting between all of you where XXXX attorney, XXXX, confessed that she kicked XXXX (excessive force). Your day has come.
Im not an aspiring rapper, Im not a gang member, Im not a dope dealer, I dont have multiple babies mommas. I am an American by choice, I am a son, I am a brother, I am a military service member, I am a man who has lost complete faith in the system, when the system betrayed, slandered, and libeled me. I lived a good life and though not a religious man I always stuck to my own personal code of ethics, ethos and always stuck to my shoreline and true North. I didnt need the US Navy to instill Honor, Courage, and Commitment in me but I thank them for re-enforcing it. Its in my DNA.
Luckily I dont have to live everyday like most of you. Concerned if the misconduct you were apart of is going to be discovered. Looking over your shoulder, scurrying at every phone call from internal affairs or from the Captains office wondering if that is the day PSB comes after you for the suspects you struck when they were cuffed months/years ago or that $500 you pocketed from the narcotics dealer, or when the other guys on your watch beat a transient nearly to death and you never reported the UOF to the supervisor. No, I dont have that concern, I stood up for what was right but unfortunately have dealt with the reprocussions of doing the right thing and now losing my name and everything I ever stood for. You fuckers knew XXXX was guilty of kicking (excessive force) XXXX and you did nothing but get rid of what you saw as the problem, the whistleblower. XXXX himself stated on video tape ( provided for the BOR and in transcripts) he was kicked and even his father stated that his son said he was kicked by XXXX when he was released from custody. The video was played for the entire BOR to hear. Youre going to see what a whistleblower can do when you take everything from him especially his NAME!!!
Look what you did to Sgt. XXXX (now lieutenant) when he exposed the truth of your lying, racism, and PSB cover-ups to frame and convict an innocent man. You can not police yourselves and the consent decree was unsuccessful. Sgt. XXXX, I met you on the range several times as a recruit and as an officer. Youre a good man and I saw it in your eyes an actions.
Self Preservation is no longer important to me. I do not fear death as I died long ago on 1/2/09. I was told by my mother that sometimes bad things happen to good people. I refuse to accept that.
From 2/05 to 1/09 I saw some of the most vile things humans can inflict on others as a police officer in Los Angeles. Unfortunately, it wasnt in the streets of LA. It was in the confounds of LAPD police stations and shops (cruisers). The enemy combatants in LA are not the citizens and suspects, its the police officers.
People who live in glass houses should not throw stones. How ironic that you utilize a fixed glass structure as your command HQ. You use as a luminous building to symbolize that you are transparent, have nothing to hide, or suppress when in essence, concealing, omitting, and obscuring is your forte.
Chief Beck, this is when you need to have that come to Jesus talk with Sgt. XXXX and everyone else who was involved in the conspiracy to have me terminated for doing the right thing. you also need to speak with her attorney, Rico, and his conversation with the BOR members and her confession of guilt in kicking Mr. XXXX. Ill be waiting for a PUBLIC response at a press conference. When the truth comes out, the killing stops.
Why didnt you charge me with filing a false police report when I came forward stating that XXXX kicked Mr. XXXX? You file criminal charges against every other officer who is accused and terminated for filing a false police report. You didnt because you knew I was innocent and a criminal court would find me innocent and expose your department for suppressing the truth and retaliation, thats why.
The attacks will stop when the department states the truth about my innocence, PUBLICLY!!! I will not accept any type of currency/goods in exchange for the attacks to stop, nor do i want it. I want my name back, period. There is no negotiation. I am not the state department who states they do not negotiate with terrorist, because anybody with a Secret or TS/SCI has seen IIRs on SIPR and knows that the US state department always negotiates by using CF countries or independent sovereign/neutral country to mediate and compromising.
This department has not changed from the Daryl Gates and Mark Fuhrman days. Those officers are still employed and have all promoted to Command staff and supervisory positions. I will correct this error. Are you aware that an officer (a rookie/probationer at the time) seen on the Rodney King videotape striking Mr. King multiple times with a baton on 3/3/91 is still employed by the LAPD and is now a Captain on the police department? Captain XXXX is now the commanding officer of a LAPD police station (West LA division). As a commanding officer, he is now responsible for over 200 officers. Do you trust him to enforce department policy and investigate use of force investigations on arrestees by his officers? Are you aware XXXX has since promoted to Sergeant after kicking Mr. XXXX in the face. Oh, you Violated a citizens civil rights? We will promote you. Same as LAPD did with the officers from Metro involved in the May Day melee at MacArthur Park. They promoted them to Sergeant (a supervisor role).
No one is saying you cant be prejudiced or a bigot. We are all human and hold prejudices. If you state that you dont have prejudices, your lying! But, when you act on it and victimize innocent citizens and fellow innocen officers, than that is a concern.
For you officers who do the job in the name of JUSTICE, those of you who lost honest officers to this event, look at the name of those on the BOR and the investigating officers from PSB and XXXX and ask them, how come you couldnt tell the truth? Why did you terminate an honest officer and cover for a dishonest officer who victimized a mentally ill citizen.
Sometimes humans feel a need to prove they are the dominant race of a species and they inadvertently take kindness for weakness from another individual. You chose wrong.
Terminating officers because they expose a culture of lying, racism (from the academy), and excessive use of force will immediately change. PSB can not police their own and that has been proven. The blue line will forever be severed and a cultural change will be implanted. You have awoken a sleeping giant.
I am here to change and make policy. The culture of LAPD versus the community and honest/good officers needs to and will change. I am here to correct and calibrate your morale compasses to true north.
Those Caucasian officers who join South Bureau divisions (77th,SW,SE, an Harbor) with the sole intent to victimize minorities who are uneducated, and unaware of criminal law, civil law, and civil rights. You prefer the South bureau because a use of force/deadly force is likely and the individual you use UOF on will likely not report it. You are a high value target.
Those Black officers in supervisory ranks and pay grades who stay in south bureau (even though you live in the valley or OC) for the sole intent of getting retribution toward subordinate caucasians officers for the pain and hostile work environment their elders inflicted on you as probationers (P-1&#8242;s) and novice P-2s. You are a high value target. You perpetuated the cycle of racism in the department as well. You breed a new generation of bigoted caucasian officer when you belittle them and treat them unfairly.
Those Hispanic officers who victimize their own ethnicity because they are new immigrants to this country and are unaware of their civil rights. You call them wetbacks to their face and demean them in front of fellow officers of different ethnicities so that you will receive some sort of acceptance from your colleagues. Im not impressed. Most likely, your parents or grandparents were immigrants at one time, but you have forgotten that. You are a high value target.
Those lesbian officers in supervising positions who go to work, day in day out, with the sole intent of attempting to prove your misandrist authority (not feminism) to degrade male officers. You are a high value target.
Those Asian officers who stand by and observe everything I previously mentioned other officers participate in on a daily basis but you say nothing, stand for nothing and protect nothing. Why? Because of your usual saying,  Idont like conflict. You are a high value target as well.
Those of you who go along to get along have no backbone and destroy the foundation of courage. You are the enablers of those who are guilty of misconduct. You are just as guilty as those who break the code of ethics and oath you swore.
Citizens/non-combatants, do not render medical aid to downed officers/enemy combatants. They would not do the same for you. They will let you bleed out just so they can brag to other officers that they had a 187 caper the other day and cant wait to accrue the overtime in future court subpoenas. As they always say, thats the paramedics jobnot mine. Let the balance of loss of life take place. Sometimes a reset needs to occur.
It is endless the amount of times per week officers arrest an individual, label him a suspect-arrestee-defendant and then before arraignment or trial realize that he is innocent based on evidence. You know what they say when they realize an innocent man just had his life turned upside down?. I guess he should have stayed at home that day he was discovered walking down the street and matching the suspects description. Oh well, he appeared to be a dirtbag anyways. Meanwhile the falsely accused is left to pick up his life, get a new, family, friends, and sense of self worth.
Dont honor these fallen officers/dirtbags. When your family members die, they just see you as extra overtime at a crime scene and at a perimeter. Why would you value their lives when they clearly dont value yours or your family members lives? Ive heard many officers who state they see dead victims as ATVs, Waverunners, RVs and new clothes for their kids. Why would you shed a tear for them when they in return crack a smile for your loss because of the impending extra money they will receive in their next paycheck for sitting at your loved ones crime scene of 6 hours because of the overtime they will accrue. They take photos of your loved ones recently deceased bodies with their cellphones and play a game of who has the most graphic dead body of the night with officers from other divisions. This isnt just the 20 something year old officers, this is the 50 year old officers with significant time on the job as well who participate.
You allow an officer, XXXX, to attempt to hack into my credit union account and still remain on the job even when Det. XXXX shows the evidence that the IP address (provided by LAPFCU) that attempted to hack into my account and change my username and password leads directly to her residence. You even allow this visibly disgusting looking officer to stay on the job when she perjures (lies) in court (Clark County Family Court) to the judges face and denies hacking into my personal credit union online account when I attempted to get my restraint order extended. Det. XXXX provided the evidence and you still do nothing.
How do you know when a police officer is lying??? When he begins his sentence with, based on my experience and training.
No one grows up and wants to be a cop killer. It was against everything Ive ever was. As a young police explorer I found my calling in life. But, As a young police officer I found that the violent suspects on the street are not the only people you have to watch. It is the officer who was hired on to the department (pre-2000) before polygraphs were standard for all new hires and a substantial vetting in a backround investigation.
To those children of the officers who are eradicated, your parent was not the individual you thought they were. As you get older,you will see the evidence that your parent was a tyrant who loss their ethos and instead followed the path of moral corruptness. They conspired to hide and suppress the truth of misconduct on others behalfs. Your parent will have a name and plaque on the fallen officers memorial in D.C. But, In all honesty, your parents name will be a reminder to other officers to maintain the oath they swore and to stay along the shoreline that has guided them from childhood to that of a local, state, or federal law enforcement officer.
Your lack of ethics and conspiring to wrong a just individual are over.
Suppressing the truth will leave to deadly consequences for you and your family. There will be an element of surprise where you work, live, eat, and sleep. I will utilize ISR at your home, workplace, and all locations in between. I will utilize OSINT to discover your residences, spouses workplaces, and childrens schools. IMINT to coordinate and plan attacks on your fixed locations. Its amazing whats on NIPR. HUMINT will be utilized to collect personal schedules of targets. I never had the opportunity to have a family of my own, Im terminating yours. XXXX, XXXX, XXXX, and BOR members Look your wives/husbands and surviving children directly in the face and tell them the truth as to why your children are dead.
Never allow a LAPPL union attorney to be a retired LAPD Captain,(XXXX). He doesnt work for you, your interest, or your name. He works for the department, period. His job is to protect the department from civil lawsuits being filed and their best interest which is the almighty dollar. His loyalty is to the department, not his client. Even when he knowingly knows your innocent and the BOR also knows your innocent after XXXX stated on videotape that he was kicked and XXXX attorney confessed to the BOR off the record that she kicked XXXX.
The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants-TJ. This quote is not directed toward the US government which I fully support 100%. This is toward the LAPD who can not monitor itself. The consent decree should not have been lifted, ever.
I know your TTPs, (techniques, tactics, and procedures). Any threat assessments you generate will be useless. This is simple, I know your TTPs and PPRs. I will mitigate any of your attempts at preservation. ORM is my friend. I will mitigate all risks, threats and hazards. I assure you that Incident Command Posts will be target rich environments. KMA-367 license plate frames are great target indicators and make target selection even easier.
I will conduct DA operations to destroy, exploit and seize designated targets. If unsuccessful or unable to meet objectives in these initial small-scale offensive actions, I will reassess my BDA and re-attack until objectives are met. I have nothing to lose. My personal casualty means nothing. Just alike AAFs, ACMs, and AIFs, you can not prevail against an enemy combatant who has no fear of death. An enemy who embraces death is a lose, lose situation for their enemy combatants.
Hopefully you analyst have done your homework. You are aware that I have always been the top shot, highest score, an expert in rifle qualifications in every unit Ive been in. I will utilize every bit of small arms training, demolition, ordnance, and survival training Ive been given.
Do you know why we are unsuccessful in asymmetrical and guerrilla warfare in CENTCOM theatre of operations? Ill tell you. Its not the inefficiency of our combatant commanders, planning, readiness or training of troops. Much like the Vietnam war, ACM, AAF, foreign fighters, Jihadist, and JAM have nothing to lose. They embrace death as it is a way of life. I simply dont fear it. I am the walking exigent circumstance you created.
The Violence of action will be HIGH. I am the reason TAC alert was established. I will bring unconventional and asymmetrical warfare to those in LAPD uniform whether on or off duty. ISR is my strength and your weakness. You will now live the life of the prey. Your RDs and homes away from work will be my AO and battle space. I will utilize every tool within INT collections that I learned from NMITC in Dam Neck. You have misjudged a sleeping giant. There is no conventional threat assessment for me. JAM, New Baath party, 1920 rev BGE, ACM, AAF, AQAP, AQIM and AQIZ have nothing on me. Do not deploy airships or gunships. SA-7 Manpads will be waiting. As you know I also own Barrett .50&#8242;s so your APC are defunct and futile.
You better have all your officers radio/phone muster (code 1) on or off duty every hour, on the hour.
Do not attempt to shadow or conduct any type of ISR on me. I have the inventory listing of all UC vehicles at Piper Tech and the home addresses of any INT analyst at JRIC and detachment locations. My POA is always POI and always true. This will be a war of attrition and a Pyrrhic and Camdean Victory for myself. You may have the resources and manpower but you are reactive and predictable in your op plans and TTPs. I have the strength and benefits of being unpredictable, unconventional, and unforgiving. Do not waste your time with briefs and tabletops.

Read more at http://ktla.com/2013/02/07/read-christopher-dorners-so-called-manifesto/#Zu0M3QrF3clKYcrZ.99 

Read more: http://ktla.com/2013/02/07/read-christopher-dorners-so-called-manifesto/#ixzz2KFAPmkUo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Bill you know i can't read yo!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2013)

I got lots of feelings on this. One thing for sure.... it will make a badass movie someday.

EDIT: Short story for T. Dude was LAPD, made an arrest on a mentally challenged person with another officer. The other officer kicked the perp while they were on the ground. Dude tells his superiors to stand up for whats right. Ends up with Him being fired from the force. The 'lawyer' who represented him in the hearing of removal did was a former LAPD high ranker. Apparently he misrepresented Dude, doing a favor for his LAPD buddies.

Dude won't take that lying down, so he shoots and kills Lawyer/LAPD's daughter and her fiancee.

Now he's just going around shooting cops. Has shot 4, 1 killed. He tried to steel a boat to go to mexico, that didn't work. Now he's just cruising So Cal. The cop he killed was about 20 miles from me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

The media is going to have to try hard not to turn him into a hero/martyr.
Wonder how long it is going to take to catch him...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2013)

Im loveing the sound of chemband what is it exactly n where can i get it.. Is it a 707 cut? Gotta have it man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn thx Jig. I hope his name and story gets out there. fuck crooked cops. fuck most cops. lol the guy who plays in all the Bourne movies should play him in a movie. 

One thing fa sure though. You can't fight fire with fire.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im loveing the sound of chemband what is it exactly n where can i get it.. Is it a 707 cut? Gotta have it man!


Chemband is a cross made by another member on riu, i just gave it the name.

it is Reserva Privada Headband x (rez sour d x chemdawg). the beans that ttgs has are chemband x grape kush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, i forgot the x Grape Kush. Looking for something like my 1st grape kush. Aphrodisiac weed if i ever had any.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm gonna run some Chemband seeds next go round. 

And your right T, can't fight fire with fire, but it sure is fun though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea, but most times ain't no turning around. I agree with the guy's purpose, hell i agree with killing dirtbag cops. Is this story national? i havn't seen it(not like espn would show that lol)


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2013)

my lass has brought me magnifying glass in and took a few shots of one plant as only though after i already had out and waterd and cant be arsed again haha but sure will tomorow or sat,

also just got my 10 dogs and placed in glass water pots with soil in heated prop already and gona plant them in morning in there with both flaps on lid open couple table spoons room temp water over them to germanate should this work fine? 

and not fuck them up like last haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

look canny them bud. empty your inbox


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn that dude sounds like a badass mofo... They have created a monster and there is no one else to blame but themselves... Its amazing what people will put up with these days,, they pushed that guy a little too far though.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> look canny them bud. empty your inbox



sorted m8 deleted a few


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Damn that dude sounds like a badass mofo... They have created a monster and there is no one else to blame but themselves... Its amazing what people will put up with these days,, they pushed that guy a little too far though.



Here's some more info on the dude:

*http://gma.yahoo.com/ex-la-cop-sought-shootings-3-cops-2-101603335--abc-news-topstories.html*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2013)

And now the cops are getting scared and showing their true colors:

*http://news.yahoo.com/la-police-shoot-innocent-people-ex-cop-manhunt-172053123.html*


----------



## zVice (Feb 7, 2013)

it's only going to end one way isn't it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea he's big, black and they are gonna blame a lot of murders on him if they dont get him soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Thursday - Feb. 7 [12 p.m.]: A burning truck was located in the woods near Big Bear Lake. The San Bernardino Sheriff's Department confirmed later that the vehicle is Dorner's Nissan Titan. No one was in the truck.*


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2013)

I cant help but root for the guy.... Corrupt police have ruined too many innocent peoples lives and laugh at it, its entertaining to them, then they go on a paid vacation and get promotions... Sick sick people,,, power will corrupt most anyone.... We are dealing with the biggest gang in the US, police, and the us is the biggest gang on da erf.
 ok you can hate me now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I cant help but root for the guy.... Corrupt police have ruined too many innocent peoples lives and laugh at it, its entertaining to them, then they go on a paid vacation and get promotions... Sick sick people,,, power will corrupt most anyone.... We are dealing with the biggest gang in the US, police, and the us is the biggest gang on da erf.
> ok you can hate me now.


I'm with you. 


FREE MY HOMIES!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

i read the guys whole letter. Im down with him.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

cops are arresting and shooting anyone 6ft and 280 with dark skin it seems.. wtf


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> cops are arresting and shooting anyone 6ft and 280 with dark skin it seems.. wtf



How did they mistake a blue truck driven by 2 women, that didnt even look like a nissan titan, for a black nissan titan driven by him.......... trigger happy pigs.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Evening 6er's!

Not much going on here tonight, it's a netflix kinda night.

On a positive note my beans shipped today


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 7, 2013)

That guy is an LAPD Terminator on the loose. Good luck with that.

On a more up beat note..... Has anyone grown out "Black Cherry Soda" strain? I have a chance to pick some up for my next run and was hoping someone had a report.

Brent & Sams Chocolate Chip Cookie Time.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2013)

Wake n bake, check me seeds in glass and maybe plant them in soil or kitchen paper 1st what you guys think best come on I'm shit with seeds help is out haha


----------



## FarmerJ84 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a total of 1-1000w light mover,2-600wlumatec & DigitalGreenHouse,1-400w lumatec,1-kessil 150 magenta,1- 4ft.4bulb T5 H.O. Yield Master 2 surpreme 6" 110 liter per min comm.. Air pump (for my dwc but doin coco for noise control were im "stayin" till its gone so i can move agian butUSE A 600w ushio opti red super hps lol .. A my pride 600 lumatec with the 12v plug in optional lumatec made cooling fan.( i have to say that is awesome add on other luma fans agree too im sure) but vegged under two good size cfl for a while cause stealth issues(a move:[ ) then in the 2x4x5 tent with two 4" inlines stacked on my canfilter flowing out at the moment . I must say im pretty good at what i do i really optimized the space ive have super cropped/tied down opened them gals up and tricked the lil branches into thinkin there big dawgs lol ive got a sea of colas lol i took cuts 3 weeks in and omg these babys will be pounders if given one 600w each May i say hey to all and happy growin pals im a couple years into this i must say i have learned ALOT!! i amaze myself n others with the knack and passion i have for this. I think its caused my divorce or added to it. I dont agree wit that but thats another topic. Im just a 28 yrs old az dude with a lot of bad choices over the years but have found my "peace" that some call work/job and it a good feeling.. But you must be dedicated to the core or dont even do it please, these wonderful creations dont deserve disrespect. Treat your plants as you would a queen(ur wife or gf) like gold


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Wake n bake, check me seeds in glass and maybe plant them in soil or kitchen paper 1st what you guys think best come on I'm shit with seeds help is out haha


I just place mine in rapid rooters in a tray with some water just at the bottom and keep the plugs saturated and heat mat underneath with a 300nm spectrum light above. Never not had one pop.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I just place mine in rapid rooters in a tray with some water just at the bottom and keep the plugs saturated and heat mat underneath with a 300nm spectrum light above. Never not had one pop.


My heated prop stays around 20-22c, then going under 250mh in tent iv got my led strips to lie over prop till a see them breaking soil then it's to the tent they go


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> That guy is an LAPD Terminator on the loose. Good luck with that.
> 
> On a more up beat note..... Has anyone grown out "Black Cherry Soda" strain? I have a chance to pick some up for my next run and was hoping someone had a report.
> 
> Brent & Sams Chocolate Chip Cookie Time.


I know several peeps in here have grown that out  just cant remember who...  



budolskie said:


> Wake n bake, check me seeds in glass and maybe plant them in soil or kitchen paper 1st what you guys think best come on I'm shit with seeds help is out haha



I just put em in some water over night, then put them in small containers with "light" soil aka has little nutes in it if any at all,,, I amend this generously with worm castings.







Day 1~ 12/12



Flat top... remember those 



lol! I had to post this when I found it.



Funny enough the original image that came to thought was nintendo inspired!






OMG, read some of these comments lol

http://news.yahoo.com/150-foot-asteroid-buzz-earth-no-duck-192322385.html

My favorite~~~~ "we are gonna get stoned" haha
or ~ "Dont worry, nasa is sending lindsay lohan to smoke it"


​​​


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen, (and I mean the divorce!!!) lol.



FarmerJ84 said:


> I have a total of 1-1000w light mover,2-600wlumatec & DigitalGreenHouse,1-400w lumatec,1-kessil 150 magenta,1- 4ft.4bulb T5 H.O. Yield Master 2 surpreme 6" 110 liter per min comm.. Air pump (for my dwc but doin coco for noise control were im "stayin" till its gone so i can move agian butUSE A 600w ushio opti red super hps lol .. A my pride 600 lumatec with the 12v plug in optional lumatec made cooling fan.( i have to say that is awesome add on other luma fans agree too im sure) but vegged under two good size cfl for a while cause stealth issues(a move:[ ) then in the 2x4x5 tent with two 4" inlines stacked on my canfilter flowing out at the moment . I must say im pretty good at what i do i really optimized the space ive have super cropped/tied down opened them gals up and tricked the lil branches into thinkin there big dawgs lol ive got a sea of colas lol i took cuts 3 weeks in and omg these babys will be pounders if given one 600w each May i say hey to all and happy growin pals im a couple years into this i must say i have learned ALOT!! i amaze myself n others with the knack and passion i have for this. I think its caused my divorce or added to it. I dont agree wit that but thats another topic. Im just a 28 yrs old az dude with a lot of bad choices over the years but have found my "peace" that some call work/job and it a good feeling.. But you must be dedicated to the core or dont even do it please, these wonderful creations dont deserve disrespect. Treat your plants as you would a queen(ur wife or gf) like gold


Seriously, welcome to the Club, loads of people here have made bad decisions in their life and are being calmed by growing the wonderful herb. Peace DST


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Seriously, welcome to the Club, loads of people here have made bad decisions in their life and are being calmed by growing the wonderful herb. Peace DST



Yet, another benefit this wonderful plant brings to all of us


----------



## graab187 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just upgraded my exhaust allowing me to get a 600! Can i be in your kewl club?
Here's my ladies at day 7 of flower
Cheers 6'ers!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

Look like yer already in it bru!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2013)

graab187 said:


> Just upgraded my exhaust allowing me to get a 600! Can i be in your kewl club?
> Here's my ladies at day 7 of flower
> Cheers 6'ers!
> 
> View attachment 2516202



That should do it! 

Ok off for a little snack (no energy for epic meal time  ) and off to da sack.


Howdy D!,,,, later D!


----------



## graab187 (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Look like yer already in it bru!


Glad to be!

I'm still a beginner to say the least, only about 6 grows under my belt. But this is the first grow ill be using sufficient exhaust/intake and a HPS!!
I've been vegging and flowering with HO T5's (grow/bloom bulbs) because my temps were as high as me! Which was too high....

But now I'm sitting at steady temps so I'm content.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2013)

graab187 said:


> Glad to be!
> 
> I'm still a beginner to say the least, only about 6 grows under my belt. But this is the first grow ill be using sufficient exhaust/intake and a HPS!!
> I've been vegging and flowering with HO T5's (grow/bloom bulbs) because my temps were as high as me! Which was too high....
> ...


Well I hope your higher than your temps now! lol 

Welcome and


----------



## budolskie (Feb 8, 2013)

Whodat that what I have done they been in water all night and just potted in small pots of soil and few table spoons water over with led lying over heated prop lid with both flaps open on it


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Whodat that what I have done they been in water all night and just potted in small pots of soil and few table spoons water over with led lying over heated prop lid with both flaps open on it


Just keep them moist  Give the medium a good soaking and check it day after tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

Girls should always be moist


whodatnation said:


> Just keep them moist  .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

Bud, I really wouldn't have any light on the prop as yet. they've got heat and moisture that should be all they need to crack lad. I meant to have a crack with ye about it yesterday. i use lurpak tubs with tissue paper in wetted and folded over the pips, lid no and in the airing cupboard for a couple of days. usually b 3-4 days they have tap roots about an inch long.

morning 6! full of beans today. first day off tomorrow in 10.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

I only use the LED's on my prop for clones. Seedlings I just put the prop in my veg tent.

This is fukkin hilarious (well it is to me, lol.) And not one mention of the word Clog, or Cloggy!
[youtube]eE_IUPInEuc[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice buds in this vid:
(**anyone else having no luck with viewing youtube videos here on riu right now? None will play for me, but if I click the button to watch it on youtube, it jumps to the page and the video plays as normal. Just curious if it's my computer or riu*)


[video=youtube_share;a_yCyK6Qt-0]http://youtu.be/a_yCyK6Qt-0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuckin' weird shit....

The youtube vids here on riu wouldn't play because I was logged into my youtube/gmail account on another browser tab.
Logged out, and everything is back to norml.
Learn something new every day...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazing what 6 days will do:

(*Extrema seedling, taken on Feb. 2)








(*same plant 6 days later)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2013)

An interesting read for those interested in such things:
("_*Less Lethal Weapons for Law Enforcement: A Performance-Based Analysis*_")

*http://www2.cohpa.ucf.edu/crim.jus/documents/WolfPerformanceBasedAnalysisofLessLethalWeapons.pdf*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 8, 2013)

Sowed 4 s1 Dogs and 4 Pits [video=youtube;LuyS9M8T03A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuyS9M8T03A[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

Crazy that there are 3 cities in the bahamas that are part of the country. They get to vote, that's wild. Very interesting bru.

It snowed overnight and is still cold as sin. That guy really shouldn't have come onto our mountain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

bit of pr0n for fritag!

[video=youtube_share;rPFGWVKXxm0]http://youtu.be/rPFGWVKXxm0[/video]

smelly cherry x super lemon haze aka 'smelly fingerez'

View attachment 2516409View attachment 2516410
2 Toke Killer
View attachment 2516408


----------



## zack66 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey all, Purple Kush ready for chop. 600 watt light and a sunpulse 3k bulb.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Crazy that there are 3 cities in the bahamas that are part of the country. They get to vote, that's wild. Very interesting bru.
> 
> It snowed overnight and is still cold as sin. That guy really shouldn't have come onto our mountain.


i bet that is some unreal stuff,are you guys on lock down?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

There aren't any rules saying what we can and can't do... but they advise we stay at home, don't drive for anything, call in for work. And if you do have to go down the mountain, no matter which way you get off there are many many checkpoints. One guy said he stopped at 7 of them coming up the hill. It's only a 15 minute drive from the bottom usually, but it's taking a lot longer. I never seen this many LEO ever.

EDIT: All schools are closed. YAY Day off in the snow. Just watch your back lol


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

Didi I miss something?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

Guy decided to come to my neighborhood.

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Christopher-Dorner-Former-LAPD-Officer-Murder-Manhunt-190352221.html


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, that's nae good.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue Dream Taken Down Day 86 Definitely Had a Haze Influence


----------



## budolskie (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok so the led off the top now just on floor in bedroom in the dark


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Girls should always be moist


You stole my line! damn you DST!!!!

Oh well time for a lil erl.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 8, 2013)

Just blasted me last bong of the neet, gona lie watch lawless till the misses comes in and make her moist haha


----------



## graab187 (Feb 8, 2013)

This guy is awesome. Check out his feed you will not be disappointed and will be glued to the screen for a good while haha. 


[video=youtube;5NNuHG39_dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NNuHG39_dQ[/video]


----------



## graab187 (Feb 8, 2013)

Loving this pron!



[video=youtube;fsL0JmihG34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsL0JmihG34[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got Nanners


----------



## dangledo (Feb 8, 2013)

that is a shame. lovely looking plant you have there. ^


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I got Nanners
> 
> View attachment 2516753



At least she looks finished though!!! Very nice!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> At least she looks finished though!!! Very nice!


Thanks, Yea I just started to flush on monday. I think I will start chopping this coming week. Not the first time, or the last.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Scrog has begun a couple days early! Full thread in my sig


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I got a bad flu and tryin to smoke some Lemon OG.


Burning one tonight for Bro Jimi

"No reason to get excited," 
The thief, he kindly spoke 
"There are many here among us 
Who feel that life is but a joke 
But you and I, we've been through that 
And this is not our fate 
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late" 

All along the watchtower 
Princes kept the view 
While all the women came and went 
Barefoot servants, too 

Outside in the cold distance 
A wildcat did growl 
Two riders were approaching 
And the wind began to howl 
*buisness man there, drink my wine, 
Come and take my herb


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4t2AVTtPSQ

Good LORD. I forgot bout this song


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]k4t2AVTtPSQ[/youtube]

There you go hem, made it so people didn't have to leave the thread


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Evening 6er's just a little update on my girl. She's starting to put bud sites up everywhere.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> [youtube]k4t2AVTtPSQ[/youtube]
> 
> There you go hem, made it so people didn't have to leave the thread


you're a good man giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> you're a good man giggles


Thanks bro, I just try to help as much as I can. That's all I really care about, helping people and cannabis is all I need, well my family but those 3 things keep me content.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2013)

Heh:

[video=youtube_share;4VbI5zcB8Ac]http://youtu.be/4VbI5zcB8Ac[/video]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 8, 2013)

What's up 6ers!? Big night tonight! Going out on the town in a party bus that will be filled with amazing women! Got the bottle of Henney in the freezer and just finished rolling up like 30 J's lol. Woooooot wooooot! Have a safe Fridays ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2013)

Pretty cool stuff:

[video=youtube_share;bGhBodZP1Jw]http://youtu.be/bGhBodZP1Jw[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't think twice, It's alright.

[video=youtube;y2z5F11ZLi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2z5F11ZLi0[/video]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 8, 2013)

Did yall see this? Some 6hundy luv..
And that chemband sounds crazy nice.. Peace all.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

I done a party bus in Cape Town for a friends stag doo, was quite a giraffe actually. Apart from the fact that someone cloned my credit card that night in a lapdancing bar we went to and racked up 5grand plus, lol...Yup, it's not just MJ that gets cloned.




SpectatorFernFirm said:


> What's up 6ers!? Big night tonight! Going out on the town in a party bus that will be filled with amazing women! Got the bottle of Henney in the freezer and just finished rolling up like 30 J's lol. Woooooot wooooot! Have a safe Fridays ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I done a party bus in Cape Town for a friends stag doo, was quite a giraffe actually. Apart from the fact that someone cloned my credit card that night in a lapdancing bar we went to and racked up 5grand plus, lol...Yup, it's not just MJ that gets cloned.


Did she buy the story? Cuz Im not! LOL

Wait was that 5 grand in the strip club or elsewhere?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

the 5 grand was in air flights with people who had names longer than the 600 thread......Nadajahir Ngubane Imphumulanga (and such like). It was all flights back and forth to Brasil and Jo-burg (drugs runners basically). And AMEX refunded me immediately


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

DST said:


> the 5 grand was in air flights with people who had names longer than the 600 thread......Nadajahir Ngubane Imphumulanga (and such like). It was all flights back and forth to Brasil and Jo-burg (drugs runners basically). And AMEX refunded me immediately


Sooooooo, does that mean I can use your card to fly back and forth to amersterdam and just have you tell ammex it happend again lol


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

Possibly, but that means I'll have to go to a Lapdancing bar again to keep up the cover and all that stuff....oh perish the thought, lol. I tell ya, I don't frequent many of these places, but the women in that place where pretty god dam hot (all Russian of course!)


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

had to look back at the pics, lol.

the stag









<<barrel of beer
the back of the bus


----------



## supchaka (Feb 9, 2013)

Its weird how Ive been using the word perspective so much lately... and how it varies from person to person. Because where Im from this is what I think of party bus! 

Edit: And Im broke! I wasnt trying to act like I had money or anything


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

'Merika vs Afrika!!! deal with it. Party bus = An old bus with it's roof ripped off and a sound system put in. Fuk yeh.

And personally, I think I would throw up if I went into that bus. But hey, I haven't got an ounce of class.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Edit: And Im broke! I wasnt trying to act like I had money or anything


Who isn't, and who is?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Its weird how Ive been using the word perspective so much lately... and how it varies from person to person. Because where Im from this is what I think of party bus!
> View attachment 2517641
> Edit: And Im broke! I wasnt trying to act like I had money or anything


This is my kind of party bus:






[video=youtube_share;uWiYphJUS7Q]http://youtu.be/uWiYphJUS7Q[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

Some pics.

Sour Kush x Deep Blue




































Something else...










woof





Livers





puppy











Started a new pic album, 2013, uploaded 13 pics.....??

Peace, DST


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

gr8 upload m8, they look so healthy n the thickness of those leaves  lovin the light effect on the first pic it looks kinda bronzed


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Its weird how Ive been using the word perspective so much lately... and how it varies from person to person. Because where Im from this is what I think of party bus!
> View attachment 2517641
> Edit: And Im broke! I wasnt trying to act like I had money or anything


Last one we rented didnt have a pisser man and we where club hopping all over the city everybody ready to piss there pants never agsain on the party buss i got tore up tho so that was the only upside to it all haah besides almost peein meself..

Edit.. P.S. man everytime i try to get peeps back on rep its says i cant do it before i spread more love problem is they wont lemme spread none so dont think im not tryna show the luv back yall.
Appreachiate the kind words too!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

cheers lad, it's the light coming in from the side of the cab quite a nice effect rather than full on hps that washes the colour out of pics.


delvite said:


> gr8 upload m8, they look so healthy n the thickness of those leaves  lovin the light effect on the first pic it looks kinda bronzed





urgentappliance said:


> Well Club 600 is very fine quality stuff. It needs more care as compare to all other stuff. As it need more care so it is more expensive as other.


without a shadow of a doubt mate.......



onthedl0008 said:


> Last one we rented didnt have a pisser man and we where club hopping all over the city everybody ready to piss there pants never agsain on the party buss i got tore up tho so that was the only upside to it all haah besides almost peein meself..
> 
> Edit.. P.S. man everytime i try to get peeps back on rep its says i cant do it before i spread more love problem is they wont lemme spread none so dont think im not tryna show the luv back yall.
> Appreachiate the kind words too!


Peace from over here!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

Feeling spaced out...

[video=youtube_share;58fs5yI8K9I]http://youtu.be/58fs5yI8K9I[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JEHm-XUHwNw]http://youtu.be/JEHm-XUHwNw[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QGYrxFxFLnY]http://youtu.be/QGYrxFxFLnY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GdFRB7D53Do]http://youtu.be/GdFRB7D53Do[/video]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2013)

DST they must got u on a no rep thing right now i try like errytime u give my some just cant give u none back...

Everyone do me a favor plz give dst some rep luv for me i owe him like six reps hahahaha cool shyt guys


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful Pics all. I feel like a dumb ass i forgot to buy my concert tickets for the Cup so now i guess im only going to the actual Cup and not the concert  FUCK ME I should stop being a slacker.....


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^^^^
Short term memory loss


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is my kind of party bus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so use to have one of those!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Beautiful Pics all. I feel like a dumb ass i forgot to buy my concert tickets for the Cup so now i guess im only going to the actual Cup and not the concert  FUCK ME I should stop being a slacker.....


The cup will be awesome either way, I'm gonna be hitting up my cousins at the dispensaries


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

popped a dinafem diesel and a critical 47 .....still to pop from the soil. 5 timewrecks are 6 inches tall looking healthy.........and the flowering girls are at 12 days and look happy.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

im going to get this first diesel nice and bushy and clone the piss out of her then i think il run her as half my crop......its that good. love this stuff. time wreck will definitely have a slot in my 9 though. 3 diesel 3 timewreck and 3 larry og sounds like my future runs. i want to dial in some strains soon. i mean like over a year and multiple grows. ive kinda done that with exodus cheese but man it never gets the size i want. weight is good but the actual nug size is what i like. the larry will be small i figure but the timewreck and diesel i know can get huge!!!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 9, 2013)

I could totally see myself getting head in the gay purple bus, not so much in the poultry truck


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I could totally see myself getting head in the gay purple bus, not so much in the poultry truck


But in the poultry truck you could end up on the internet on public gangbang and become famous


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

My clones took root today! Yay!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

go clones!!!!! i transplanted a maui and exodus last night too!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Beautiful Pics all. I feel like a dumb ass i forgot to buy my concert tickets for the Cup so now i guess im only going to the actual Cup and not the concert  FUCK ME I should stop being a slacker.....




Sold out eh? oh well, I'll be too high to stand up anyway 
Your post put my ass into gear though, I just got my 2-day pass


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Feeling spaced out...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;58fs5yI8K9I]http://youtu.be/58fs5yI8K9I[/video]



This deserves a good ol' bump


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> go clones!!!!! i transplanted a maui and exodus last night too!!!!


I love cloning! This batch rooted quick, it's only been 4 days lol.



whodatnation said:


> Sold out eh? oh well, I'll be too high to stand up anyway
> Your post put my ass into gear though, I just got my 2-day pass


I'm with you brotha


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

kinda makes you realize how naive it is to believe we are alone in this universe.



whodatnation said:


> This deserves a good ol' bump


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> kinda makes you realize how naive it is to believe we are alone in this universe.


Yeah, They have found fossilized bacteria on meteor remains, so yeah............ lol
http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS367&q=focilized+bacteria+on+comet+or+asterioed+remains.#hl=en&tbo=d&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS367&sclient=psy-ab&q=fossilized+bacteria+on+meteor+remains&oq=fossilized+bacteria+on+meteor+remains&gs_l=serp.3...59638.60607.1.61555.4.0.4.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.2.serp.guayeN6WP88&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42080656,d.b2I&fp=3bb3f127af0989fe&biw=1280&bih=593


To add..... Life on Earth may be of extraterrestrial origin  So yeah, you have to be mental to think only earth holds life throughout the entire universe!!!!! MENTAL! 
http://syzygyastro.hubpages.com/hub/Life-on-Earth-May-Be-Of-Extraterrestrial-Origin

Like the vid says... Dont sweat the small stuff! Doing this makes life so much more enjoyable.




On a different note, lol

[video=youtube;vUxpKgJVT0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vUxpKgJVT0Y[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

the concerts sold out? wow! i knew it !! i . I still havent gotten my tix to the cup . i think ill just get the one day tix for sunday soon before they sell out. im finally makng hash from my casey jones trim. talk about slacking. 3 bags been sittin in my freezer since SEPT!!! im chillin the leaves now..for 30 minutes on ice .. then beat it for 15 minutes , then sit for 30 min?? is that right.lol..??welp have a chillin weekend stoners..


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

4 days dude!!!! holy shit i need your recipe, fastest for me is 10 days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

YEAH! i got my HighTimes US Cannabis Cup Tix! YEAH!!! 
see ya'll either at the Cypress Hill concert or at the cup on SUndAY!! Yeah!!! cant wait!!! its going to be so fun!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

Il try whip up some icewax full melt and come down there and hand it out.........free hash is good karma. Personally though i hate denver, thats why i live in the woods.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

awesome cannabiscuit !!! you fuckin rock dude!!!! i wanna move to colorodo first chance and live in the woods too . you have got it made!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2013)

Evenin 6'ers some psycho pRon for a Saturday night.... Hope everyones havin a good wknd.....

View attachment 2518125View attachment 2518126View attachment 2518127View attachment 2518128


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

fuck yea scotia those look awesome man , just made my day.....for you institutionalized types j/k[video=youtube_share;QRIG44wdizE]http://youtu.be/QRIG44wdizE[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

im thinking some purple urkle 73 icewax for the heady and then il make some 90 and 45 from the exodus cheese..........il pm everyone who will be at the cup in the 6ers club my number when time comes and we can get together for some fun!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_tRvYjzB0EQ]http://youtu.be/_tRvYjzB0EQ[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue pits got there first taste of food today little bit of tea


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> im thinking some purple urkle 73 icewax for the heady and then il make some 90 and 45 from the exodus cheese..........il pm everyone who will be at the cup in the 6ers club my number when time comes and we can get together for some fun!


I know you value privacy, just thought I would mention that Private Messages can be and are read by mods. So if you don't want the people who run this place to know your phone number... PM an email address and communicate through that.

I got an email just for talking to RIUers.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks jig thats good advice


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

right on cannabiscuit !!!!!!!you are one cool cat!  i hope i have my pm privys back by then. cool tune. slightly stoopid plays some of their punk songs at there shows, its wild. huge mosh pits open and the crowd goes crazy! i wonder what we will do at red rocks for a mosh pit? its going to be WILD!! i cant wait.

beautiful scotty! thank you for posting those gorgeous girls of yours. i hope you have a wonderful weekend as well.

i fishished making my hash.. i took your advice jigfresh and i chopped it all up with my razor blade on some parchment paper like you suggested.
its a combination of mostly casey jones and a pinch of peyote purple. yummy yummy yummy. zombie food


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> 4 days dude!!!! holy shit i need your recipe, fastest for me is 10 days.


Haha bro I've got cloning down


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

dr trich. id like to lend a hand here. can i ask ...did you rinse your individual bag runs? and do you know what a microplaner is?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

giggs- apparently , im calling you cloney the clown. jk but man those are impressive results man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

cannabisquiet, i have 5 bubblebags and i drip them all. so that hash is a combination of all the 5 bags, 220, 120, 74, 45, 20 micons and the results mixed together. A microplaner? hmm, is that a device to flatten your hash?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the concerts sold out? wow! i knew it !! i . I still havent gotten my tix to the cup . i think ill just get the one day tix for sunday soon before they sell out. im finally makng hash from my casey jones trim. talk about slacking. 3 bags been sittin in my freezer since SEPT!!! im chillin the leaves now..for 30 minutes on ice .. then beat it for 15 minutes , then sit for 30 min?? is that right.lol..??welp have a chillin weekend stoners..


You should try dry ice sometime  It's so easy and the return is great.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YEAH! i got my HighTimes US Cannabis Cup Tix! YEAH!!!
> see ya'll either at the Cypress Hill concert or at the cup on SUndAY!! Yeah!!! cant wait!!! its going to be so fun!!!!!!!


I'll be there for sure  I've already got my tickets.



cannabiscult said:


> Il try whip up some icewax full melt and come down there and hand it out.........free hash is good karma. Personally though i hate denver, thats why i live in the woods.


Dude I fucking hate Denver! That place is a cesspool of people I hate.



cannabiscult said:


> im thinking some purple urkle 73 icewax for the heady and then il make some 90 and 45 from the exodus cheese..........il pm everyone who will be at the cup in the 6ers club my number when time comes and we can get together for some fun!


Sounds awesome bro! I'm bringing some budder and some J's 



jigfresh said:


> I know you value privacy, just thought I would mention that Private Messages can be and are read by mods. So if you don't want the people who run this place to know your phone number... PM an email address and communicate through that.
> 
> I got an email just for talking to RIUers.


You have an email and you didn't tell me? 

Well evening 6er's, today was a good day, got out to the farm. So here are some pics of what I've been talking about. This is the rest of my land and got pics of the spring finally! yay!  

Hope everyone is having a great day and enjoy's the pics 

I want summer!!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 9, 2013)

Whats up peeps? Here's a few pics of my ladies under the 600. Got some not quite 21 bud porn going on the one's that your maturing but get better in the 20's to 30's. If you know what I mean sorry just high. View attachment 2518272View attachment 2518273View attachment 2518274View attachment 2518276


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

ok i see, i was wondering about the chloro. content. what i do is each bag i extract i spend 15-20 minutes on each rotating the screen over a bucket while misting the extract with distilled water and wash out the chloro. water=polar chlorophyll= polar. likes attract in the chemistry world thc= non polar. so washing your extractions will wash out all nasty taste and color left by the plant matter.......

i then place the extract in the fridge for 3 days and let it dry and i keep it moving around with a razor. i keep it on parchment. when i is dry i use a Micro-planer or in culinary terms a lemon zester with a super fine blade.....i put on a yard work glove then a surgical glove over that, i grab the hash and rub it over the micro-planer in piles......it causes it to become finer than a razor could ever get it. i keep it below 50 degrees the entire process before and after its done. it stays in the fridge. 

this product will full melt and leave no residue. thats my method. i also separate all bags cause im a freak...lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> right on cannabiscuit !!!!!!!you are one cool cat!  i hope i have my pm privys back by then. cool tune. slightly stoopid plays some of their punk songs at there shows, its wild. huge mosh pits open and the crowd goes crazy! i wonder what we will do at red rocks for a mosh pit? its going to be WILD!! i cant wait.
> 
> beautiful scotty! thank you for posting those gorgeous girls of yours. i hope you have a wonderful weekend as well.
> 
> ...


Is this what you look like after smoking?





if so, you might want to slow down.
looks good.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

wow thats such a cool method bisuithead. i can not wait to sample it. you just made my day.and i will try your method next time , thanks so much for telling me about it. 
hi giggles your pictures are sweet.i like them gangsta cars.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

LOL~ cof ..yes that is my spitting image.i like to sprinkle the fresh hash on some fresh BrAInzzzz.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

no problem man you can contact me @ [email protected]. we will get down with the clown(giggles) and get super ripped.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

cool. we will have fuckin blast.. oh ..lol im female lol u new that right? lol so as not to surprise you when we meet.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

i did not know that but seeing that you are from san pedro i do know your sjkatepark very very well. channel st. is where i live when im in LA


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

girl or boy i dont care about gender, girls who grow get two thumbs up always, more women should be impowered by cannabis, its only right!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

closing up my center and getting ready to make smoked beef sausage linguine with white wine deglaze. then off to ride some powder tomorrow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

lol. your too funny cannabisque. i aint from san pedro.my man Charles bukOwski (writer and poet)my avi live there and is buried there. i would love to visit his grave there one day., you must have heard of him if you live there., your one lucky sob snowbird in cali and the rockies.. i live in the dirty rotten desert. and yes , i couldnt agree more... more women should and grow and medicate.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

For gods sakes I cant remember whos avatar this is! but im sure it was/is a 600 member! Ahh this is bothering me so much! lol
http://hightimes.com/gallery/ht_admin/8138/11797
^^^ thats cool as hell!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

BoBo s im pretty sure. i remeber it so well. i think i first saw it, believe it or not at Dst.s penthouse.hahaha. he was so blown away too by it.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

im a goof sorry. i love the desert aswell, tuscon has some great empty pools going regularly and chandler skatepark in pheonix is pretty badass for a little roll. im a skateboarder before anything first. even bud.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

So how is everyone on this fine saturday evening?

I'm smoking a bowl from the bong and getting ready to get some medicated banana bread.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> im a goof sorry. i love the desert aswell, tuscon has some great empty pools going regularly and chandler skatepark in pheonix is pretty badass for a little roll. im a skateboarder before anything first. even bud.


There aint shit wrong with being goofy. I'm as fucking goofy as they come bro. 

Just ask my girl lol. Get me stoned and you'll prob want me to shut up lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 9, 2013)

i cant wait to get home and start making hash for 5 hours lol 9 hours work 5 hours hash .....time for cooking and smoking inbetween it all.......i gotta stay busy or i die. im thinking about a giant bong of pinklady when i get off work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

yeah i go to them pools bisquiethead. 
did ya'll see this here vid.. i checked out the link whodat and caught this.. this is hysterical. thanks for asking giggles. have a fun weekend canncbisquiet. 
ive just been smmokin hash and chillin feelin better... emjoy your weekend everyone.
[video=youtube_share;TtGFUP42liM]http://youtu.be/TtGFUP42liM[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking at the Dog s1's and saw these, and wondered what I am seeing?!?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope these are pre flowers on the dog.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Looking at the Dog s1's and saw these, and wondered what I am seeing?!?





bassman999 said:


> View attachment 2518427View attachment 2518428View attachment 2518429
> View attachment 2518434





I call them camel toes. I think they develop to strengthen brach joints  I aint no scientific type tho  Good sign IMO










Good evening 600  Im just about done with dinner, two eggs in baskets, some spaghetti (sauce was made last summer with veggies from the garden,,, its soooo good! imo lol.... (big tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, onion, garlic, basil, bell peps, banana peps, okra, and eggplant... I think thats all.) Salt to taste, I use tony chachere's, and your good to go! I pretty much just put all the ingredients in the food processor and let er rip, cooked it all down to thickness in one of these~




Canned it all up in mason jars and have been enjoying it all winter  I'll edit with a pic in a while.


Edit: here is the sauce  very tasty, and very good for you! All ingredients were grown organically.







Its been a very relaxing day, still in jamas lol I did spend a few hrs with the ladies and smoking hash, but thats about it haha. Oh yeah, I got my CC ticket  I also learned I still have a jar (piss test plastic container, probably 12 grams or more) full of spacebomb quick dry ice keif waiting for me in Denver!!!    I made it last year and its been sitting in the fridge of a family members house the whole time! I will be destroying that when I get there    Maybe I'll get to share it with a few of ya  Unfortunately I may have to break my streak of not buying any erb for many years (besides a gram I bought a few yrs back)  it will be a sad day... lol 




​


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanx Who.
I dont think I ever saw it b4, my daughter pointed it out when I asked her about the pre flowers...as I said my eyes are those of a 100 yr old.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I call them camel toes. I think they develop to strengthen brach joints  I and no scientific type tho  Good sign IMO



Damn it you got to it first! 

Ya bro they aren't anything to worry about, they are just there to strengthen the stems, which means they can hold more weight, it's not a bad thing at all. 

I'll grab some shots of my vintage tomorrow and show you some real camel toes as whodat calls them


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

camel toes..now i know what to call them! cool. i get huge massive ones on my hydro beasts. I even did a drawing of them. see them on the main trunk.

View attachment 2518478


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn it you got to it first!
> 
> Ya bro they aren't anything to worry about, they are just there to strengthen the stems, which means they can hold more weight, it's not a bad thing at all.
> 
> I'll grab some shots of my vintage tomorrow and show you some real camel toes as whodat calls them


Looking forward to the pics!

My girl just bought me a monitor from Newegg for my B-day lol.
I am working on getting it sooner than March 14th though lol

It turns out I wont need to steal that monitor from you after all.
Thanx so much for the offer though!
The 600 always has great folks ready to help!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> camel toes..now i know what to call them! cool. i get huge massive ones on my hydro beasts. I even did a drawing of them. see them on the main trunk.
> View attachment 2518479
> View attachment 2518478


That is fucking awesome looking and trippy at the same time! I could of starred at that for hours last night lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Looking forward to the pics!
> 
> My girl just bought me a monitor from Newegg for my B-day lol.
> I am working on getting it sooner than March 14th though lol
> ...


Glad to hear that bro! I was just waiting to see what you wanted to do.

Just tell her you'll love her up and rub her down in some oils 

I'll for sure get pics tomorrow. I'd get them now but the ladies are sleeping lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> camel toes..now i know what to call them! cool. i get huge massive ones on my hydro beasts. I even did a drawing of them. see them on the main trunk.
> View attachment 2518479
> View attachment 2518478


^^ that is awesome!





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BoBo s im pretty sure. i remeber it so well. i think i first saw it, believe it or not at Dst.s penthouse.hahaha. he was so blown away too by it.



Yeah bobo was my first guess but I wasn't sure


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok canna this if for you. Here is my 4 day old clone



And here is one I just took yesterday just starting.



And one more photo just to prove that it isn't the same plant just at different times


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn Gigs what rooting hormone do you use?!?!?
Do all of your strains root about this quickly?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Damn Gigs what rooting hormone do you use?!?!?
> Do all of your strains root about this quickly?


I use this..







and yes the longest I've ever had a clone take is 6 days and it was a stubborn strain that didn't care much for cloning.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok canna this if for you. Here is my 4 day old clone
> 
> View attachment 2518556
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


>


Haha thanks bro. Ya if it's one thing I've got dialed in it's cloning. I don't think I've killed one or not had it root for well hmm at least 2 years lol.

I think that's a pretty good ratio.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I use this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer Cube Roots:

[video=youtube_share;gIo88Rt1JtI]http://youtu.be/gIo88Rt1JtI[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha thanks bro. Ya if it's one thing I've got dialed in it's cloning. I don't think I've killed one or not had it root for well hmm at least 2 years lol.
> 
> I think that's a pretty good ratio.


Thats tight. I've been having bad luck for the last 2 years. Use to never have problems.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I prefer Cubed Roots:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;gIo88Rt1JtI]http://youtu.be/gIo88Rt1JtI[/video]


You have fun growing with those


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Thats tight. I've been having bad luck for the last 2 years. Use to never have problems.


What seems to be the problem? Maybe I can help ya out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You have fun growing with those


Growing knowledge, and spreading it like herpes.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Growing knowledge, and spreading it like herpes.


Like my grandma always said. Don't get nothing that penicillin can't fix


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

More brain herpes for ya:

*http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/aso/databank/entries/dm28pe.html

*





Alexander Fleming, 
discoverer of penicillin


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2013)

Uberkush at harvest-day 57








sannie dis-continued her because of hermi traits. I haven't had a problem like that, that I didn't cause.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> More brain herpes for ya:
> 
> *http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/aso/databank/entries/dm28pe.html
> 
> ...


How did you find my great great grand pappy doobs!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 9, 2013)

uber-nice cof! 

i got some nice blonde BHO budder today. kinda dry and crumbly like chips. yummy and melty! first butane extract that ive ever enjoyed w/o a headache honestly. now im wondering how to make this stuff. im going to start saving all of my keif for making hash if possible, i need to find a good way to do that.

also my damn volcano's button broke off. i can still use it but its a pain in the butt and u have to hold on it in the on position. theres like a little metal contact inside that u have to hold, its wierd. at least ive had it for 6 years tho, proll hit that button a million times.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> How did you find my great great grand pappy doobs!


Damn.
Now I feel old.
He was just a little older than my grandfather.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2013)

Had to build a shade box to get this pixel..
Grandaddy Kush yall


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;D2OBLzm-lSw]http://youtu.be/D2OBLzm-lSw[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Dzod7gvp9HQ]http://youtu.be/Dzod7gvp9HQ[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Feb 10, 2013)

well just took a few more pics and had a check while lights out no long now haha


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok canna this if for you. Here is my 4 day old clone
> 
> View attachment 2518556
> 
> ...


one of the ways I clone is in the homemade aero cloner similar to yours.
I was wondering what you use and do to get roots that fast?

Could you give a rundown?
I might have gotten roots in 6 days once, but usually more like 10-14 and sometimes even longer lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2013)

Morning oh Frosty brethren. Super snow fall here, like a winter wonderland again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

Morning to you, D
And a late night "Howdy" to the rest of ye!

Got four of the Bleeseberry Kush frijoles soaking ins der taffelwasser:
(courtesy of COF)













And five beanarinis from dababydroman (not sure if it's MX1 or NX1):


----------



## zVice (Feb 10, 2013)

lololol this reminded me of toti and kumbu
toti's land rover is pimp

[video=youtube;F2VbblvIsY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2VbblvIsY8[/video]



DoobieBrother said:


> http://youtu.be/D2OBLzm-lSw


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 10, 2013)

got some BBK in flower outside. So far, has a really strong smell. I'll snap some pics of mine.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 10, 2013)

Also my third bx1 Dog was male, so got one more to flower. Hope for a girl, if not it's all good. Got my pack of Dogs sowed up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

This guy was awesome:
(he lived to the age of 95 years old)

[video=youtube_share;dC0DYqQiaWw]http://youtu.be/dC0DYqQiaWw[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ABO5G6N-er4]http://youtu.be/ABO5G6N-er4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;q6rmPGD4MFE]http://youtu.be/q6rmPGD4MFE[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> one of the ways I clone is in the homemade aero cloner similar to yours.
> I was wondering what you use and do to get roots that fast?
> 
> Could you give a rundown?
> I might have gotten roots in 6 days once, but usually more like 10-14 and sometimes even longer lol.


Ya bro I'll let all you guys know how I do it today. Shit maybe even next time I take some cuts maybe I'll write up a tutorial for ya guys.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good morning 6er's!! Hope everyone is well. Just checking in to say hello and good bye 

Headed into town for a bit today with the family. 

Well checked on the clones this morning and we have more roots  Guess I still got it 

Here is some pics for ya guys in case you think I'm bullshitting you guys 

Day 1



Day 2


Have a good days guys!!


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 10, 2013)

WOOOOOT i take that back you can still get tickets at Ticket master its just not the Combo with the gift bag and all. I got tickets to the General Admin area which im guessing is the grass or the far back seats. Cant wait to do it big with all my 600s from all ova


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok canna this if for you. Here is my 4 day old clone
> 
> View attachment 2518556
> 
> ...


So basically u get roots nubs and start of roots over night ?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> So basically u get roots nubs and start of roots over night ?


Yep longest it's taken me to root is 6 days and that was a stubborn strain. On average I can transplant every 4 days.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep longest it's taken me to root is 6 days and that was a stubborn strain. On average I can transplant every 4 days.


So say u cut Sunday at noon Monday by noon u have starts of roots ? I dnt believe u honestly but would.love to be proved wrong


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> So say u cut Sunday at noon Monday by noon u have starts of roots ? I dnt believe u honestly but would.love to be proved wrong


It's cool you don't gotta believe me. I'm not here to impress people. I'm just hear to share my knowledge and what works for me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's cool you don't gotta believe me. I'm not here to impress people. I'm just hear to share my knowledge and what works for me.


Not tryin to start shit just want to c this in action would blow my mind if u got roots over night ... Cut a distinct clone and share ur method


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Not tryin to start shit just want to c this in action would blow my mind if u got roots over night ... Cut a distinct clone and share ur method


I know you aren't trying to start shit bro, I'm not either. Sometimes I'm taken the wrong way. I completely understand where you could not believe it, shit I don't even believe it myself. I struggled for the longest time with clones. Just finally one day I said fuck it and did it the way I wanted to and not the way some instructions say. I love to experiment and well this one was a successful one  

I'm not saying every strain has bumps over night every single time but no more then 4 days for me. Which from what I hear in here that they would love to have roots in 4 days. I almost 75% of the time have bumps from 1 day to the next. 

I will more then gladly share my technique as a few others have requested it. Next time I take some cuts I'll write up a tutorial on how I do it.

Sorry if I came across a dick, that was never my intentions. 

I'm just here to help anyone that wants to listen. Do I know everything? no I don't but I do know enough to share my knowledge about cloning as I haven't killed one in over 2 years. The only reason I had to pull one was cuz of the cold in the winters here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles its the damn clownface yo, people always think your being sarcastic, or youre a juggalo,


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> giggles its the damn clownface yo, people always think your being sarcastic, or youre a juggalo,


Haha shit I guess bro, idk maybe it's time for a change? but then everyone be like who the hell is that


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I know you aren't trying to start shit bro, I'm not either. Sometimes I'm taken the wrong way. I completely understand where you could not believe it, shit I don't even believe it myself. I struggled for the longest time with clones. Just finally one day I said fuck it and did it the way I wanted to and not the way some instructions say. I love to experiment and well this one was a successful one
> 
> I'm not saying every strain has bumps over night every single time but no more then 4 days for me. Which from what I hear in here that they would love to have roots in 4 days. I almost 75% of the time have bumps from 1 day to the next.
> 
> ...


I get roots enought to transplant in 6 days with root shooters and no gel 
And this what I love about club 600 one can say they dnt believe and have a discussion without it being blown out.of perportion and talkin shit


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 10, 2013)

Some new flavors sour og tahoe og and cherrynoble


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha shit I guess bro, idk maybe it's time for a change? but then everyone be like who the hell is that


I change my avatar every few days, or once a week, or so.
These are past avatars.







I always use a new one when I change mine.
One method of hiding in plain sight.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I get roots enought to transplant in 6 days with root shooters and no gel
> And this what I love about club 600 one can say they dnt believe and have a discussion without it being blown out.of perportion and talkin shit


Ya bro that's good, that's only 2 days more then what I'm at. I usually have roots before that but I like to let mine get a pretty good mass of roots before moving them and that's usually around 4 days.

Ya the 600 club is awesome. I'm so ready for the damn cannabis cup. I'm gonna have treats for ya guys


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

I love how we do things in here. Get some actual conversation going on.

Doobie, you are the only one I approve of changing avi's all the time. Everyeone else who does it freaks me out. I still don't know who the hell TGSS is anymore now that he doesn't have his. lol

There was the time we all had asses lol.

Hope everyones weekend is rocking. I'm downing two strong brownies on little sleep... going to cheif a bowl with some hash on top and dare the sleep monster to come get me. Catch me if you can biatch. lol... I think I'm already feeling the first brownie.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

lol I remember when we all had asses  it was cool, obviously!

I bet you an ounce the sleep monster gets you jig.

And doobs, its hard to hide with that big eyeball watching you constantly!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm enjoying the shit out of my weekend lol. But I guess everyday is like a weekend for me haha. 

Yes doobs your eyeball watches me all the damn time. 

Whodat I know what your's is but everytime I see it I don't think of a root ball lol.

Well its time for some netflix and some space cakes with chocolate milk.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm slow burning some Extrema with hash, and I almost went into the living room for a nap on the futon.
Just loaded up a f-f-f-f-fresh *_rewind_* bowl to either get rocked, or to get rolled.

One of these days I might choose a final avatar, but not today!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm slow burning some Extrema with hash, and I almost went into the living room for a nap on the futon.
> Just loaded up a f-f-f-f-fresh *rewind* bowl to either get rocked, or to get rolled.
> 
> One of these days I might choose a final avatar, but not today!



I like your style doobs dont change! or in this case, change frequently! but stay the same! by changing! what?
But that new av has got to go! OMG I love french fries! (with mayo) I also like to make fancy sauce, ketchup/"catsup" mustard mayo and hot sauce... its fancy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm Starvin' Marvin right about now.
Might have to whip something up to masticate.
Thinking of a cheesy-b & fries for dinner.

As for pomfrit: I love 'em plain, I love 'em covered in a blanket of chilli, I love 'em draped in cheese, I love to dip 'em in mustard, I love 'em bathing it hot gravy, I love 'em with salt & vinegar, and I always stuff my boigas full of 'em.
Just gimme some damned fries!!!!


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 10, 2013)

Who do you think are some of best cultivators out there today? Not just here on RIU, but even world renown.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 10, 2013)

Evening All,

Looking to all you maniacs for some help on what strain this plant may be. I know it was 2 freebies from attitude, but I have no way to properly id. They are both a little over 3 weeks into flower. They look very promising to say the least. The frost is getting sick thick 



Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 10, 2013)

Whats up guys and gals?? Here's some pics of my Hawaiian OG my 2 girls I have. DST you asked if I knew the lineage awhile back. I will I did no real information that I can come across. What I have sounds like 2 different Skunk strains and Og kush. I did these via bag seed and was told Hawaiian OG. Anyone have ideas on the lineage?? These 2 phenos look promising on yield and so. Fingers crossed for a good one.View attachment 2519881View attachment 2519882


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sometime a few months back I lost the ability to see avatars? The only ones I see are the ones that come pre-loaded on riu?!?!?. 

On a brighter note........ Go Speed Racer Go!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

Have you checked to see if the option to see avatars is turned off?

In your "My Profile", go to the menu options on the left side and look for the section named "My Settings".
Click on "General Settings", and then scroll down a bit until you get to "Thread Display Options".
The second option turns avatars on & off.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

By the way, this is officially the "Elite" page.
1337


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn it doobs every time I see your av now I just want some fucking fries!! and I'm baked to so it's not helping


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Problem solved, at a special brownie. Killed 2 birds with 1 stone. Got my munchies on but yet kept my stone on


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

cheechzilla said:


> Who do you think are some of best cultivators out there today? Not just here on RIU, but even world renown.


Whoa cheech aint seen you around in a WHILE! How goes it? 
That is a great question  hopefully peeps can post some links to their favorite stuff! 
I keep track of some veggie farmers on youtube and read some gardening forums and links from google, web pages and pdf files, for most of my info and there are some amazingly knowledgeable people out there. Doesn't answer your question at all I know lol.... ummmm....... I follow this thread >>>>https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others-92.html always amazing bud/plants being posted.
Other than that and a few journals I dont get away from the 600 much 



ASMALLVOICE said:


> Evening All,
> 
> Looking to all you maniacs for some help on what strain this plant may be. I know it was 2 freebies from attitude, but I have no way to properly id. They are both a little over 3 weeks into flower. They look very promising to say the least. The frost is getting sick thick
> 
> ...


IDK but it looks fking awesome! Maybe you have an old confirmation email or something? 



wormdrive66 said:


> Sometime a few months back I lost the ability to see avatars? The only ones I see are the ones that come pre-loaded on riu?!?!?.
> 
> On a brighter note........ Go Speed Racer Go!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2519939


What doob said...
If mr. racer smokes that whole but he may not be going anywhere, fast.
Sometimes I really wish I had the "honey I shrunk the kids" device..... 



DoobieBrother said:


> By the way, this is officially the "Elite" page.
> 1337


Mmmkay, Im not sure what that means but Im down with it lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Have you checked to see if the option to see avatars is turned off?
> 
> In your "My Profile", go to the menu options on the left side and look for the section named "My Settings".
> Click on "General Settings", and then scroll down a bit until you get to "Thread Display Options".
> The second option turns avatars on & off.


Tried all that. Even sent an note through the little black support button on the bottom right. I give up.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Tried all that. Even sent an note through the little black support button on the bottom right. I give up.


Use your imagination and make up av's for people? Make it a game


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Use your imagination and make up av's for people? Make it a game


Great Idea Giggles. Heres your new Avatar


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Use your imagination and make up av's for people? Make it a game


Doob:






DST:






Jig:






Cof:






Whodat:






Dez:








Hehehehe


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^hahaha 
you! 

​


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Who or anyone else on the thread. Does anyone know of any up and coming growers like subcool.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Great Idea Giggles. Heres your new Avatar


See I'm always here to help  Have fun


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ^^^hahaha
> you!
> 
> ​


Haha I so remember that shit!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, I figured you'd already tried all that, but had to eliminate the possibility.
Well, if it's not a user setting, then it has to be either browser-related (have you used a different browser just to see if the avatars show up like they're supposed to?), or riu administrative-related.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Great Idea Giggles. Heres your new Avatar



Man!
That dude must get ALL the chicks!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Man!
> That dude must get ALL the chicks!!!


You have nooooooooooo idea


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Mmmkay, Im not sure what that means but Im down with it lol



"1337" is the nerd version of "LEET", which is a bastardization of "ELITE".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You have nooooooooooo idea


Zoinks!!
I meant to say "cocks", not "chicks".













Poor Rob! 
The Liberace of Metal.
I kid! I kid!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, I figured you'd already tried all that, but had to eliminate the possibility.
> Well, if it's not a user setting, then it has to be either browser-related (have you used a different browser just to see if the avatars show up like they're supposed to?), or riu administrative-related.


Ha!!! You are a genius. Works fine if IE but not Firefox. Must have something f'd up in the settings.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2013)

&#8220;I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying.&#8221; 
&#8213; Oscar Wilde

&#8220;Ms. Wormwood: Calvin, can you tell us what Lewis and Clark did? 
Calvin: No, but I can recite the secret superhero origin of each member of Captain Napalm's Thermonuclear League of Liberty. 
Ms. Wormwood: See me after class, Calvin. 
Calvin: [retrospectively] I'm not dumb. I just have a command of thoroughly useless information.&#8221; 
&#8213; Bill Watterson

&#8220;I always appear smarter when I dress up in my giant nipple costume. I know this because I'll overhear people say things like, "At least he's not a complete boob.&#8221; 
&#8213; Jarod Kintz, _It Occurred to Me



and:

_&#8220;The level of intelligence has been tremendously increased, because people are thinking and communicating in terms of screens, and not in lettered books. Much of the real action is taking place in what is called cyberspace. People have learned how to boot up, activate, and transmit their brains.

Essentially, there&#8217;s a universe inside your brain. The number of connections possible inside your brain is limitless. And as people have learned to have more managerial and direct creative access to their brains, they have also developed matrices or networks of people that communicate electronically. There are direct brain/computer link-ups. You can just jack yourself in and pilot your brain around in cyberspace-electronic space.&#8221; 
&#8213; Timothy Leary, _Chaos & Cyber Culture_


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like a TGA strain of some sort.



ASMALLVOICE said:


> Evening All,
> 
> Looking to all you maniacs for some help on what strain this plant may be. I know it was 2 freebies from attitude, but I have no way to properly id. They are both a little over 3 weeks into flower. They look very promising to say the least. The frost is getting sick thick
> 
> ...





jhod58vw said:


> Whats up guys and gals?? Here's some pics of my Hawaiian OG my 2 girls I have. DST you asked if I knew the lineage awhile back. I will I did no real information that I can come across. What I have sounds like 2 different Skunk strains and Og kush. I did these via bag seed and was told Hawaiian OG. Anyone have ideas on the lineage?? These 2 phenos look promising on yield and so. Fingers crossed for a good one.View attachment 2519881View attachment 2519882


They def look more OG than Hawaiian (which I would suspect to be more sativa-ish) Hopefully give you a nice all round buzz.

Morning Gee's. Just managed to get through the last page. Busy little 6ers last night.

So Doobie, heres one for you. Our Airport is working fine, I have wifi internet on my pc, my phone has wifi internet, the wifes iPhone has wifi, her MAcbook pro shows that it has a connection (is where the Airport is managed from) but for the life of us it wil not connect to the internet or get emails....we are stumped.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2013)

Debating to chop this week and put my seedlings in under the mh as 8 out of the 17 have popped the soil since Thursday what you's guy recon from my last pics also will get sum tonight for u


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

Is your wireless router setup to act as a DHCP server?
Without that enabled, it will not issue an IP address to the device, so it will be connected to the router, but won't have a way to get out onto the internet since data packets depend on unique IP's for each device.

One thing to try is to reboot your router while the Macbook Pro is connected to the router wirelessly (meaning: while the computer can at least see and connect to the router).
This will force the router to issue new IP addresses to anything connected to it.

If Airport has not been set with the option to generate a "Self-assigned IP address", then reboot the router to see if it clears up.

What I actually do to start off in these situations is power-cycling your system:
--------
*Power Cycle
*
Step 1:
Shut down the computer.

Step 2:
Unplug the router&#8217;s power cable.

Step 3:
Unplug the Broadband modem&#8217;s power cable. Then wait for 30 seconds.

Step 4:
Plug in the Broadband modem&#8217;s power cable and wait for its lights to appear stable.

Step 5:
Plug in the router&#8217;s power cable once the modem&#8217;s lights appear stable.

Step 6:
Power on the computer and test the Internet connection.

--------

That's the first step to figuring out what's going on. Sometimes it will fix it, sometimes not.
If that doesn't do it, get into the settings of your wireless router and make sure you let it have enough connections for the number devices trying to access the internet. (the number of connections can be limited in work environments where too many devices online at one time will negatively impact overall internet performance.)

There are other things to try if that doesn't help, but it will require that you go into the system settings of the Macbook Pro, as well as writing down network settings so you can re-enter them when it's time to re-setup your entire network after "trashing" your preferences file.
Which is the last thing you want to do, until it's actually necessary.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

They looked pretty far on mate. Pics tonight and you'll get eveyrones opinion.


budolskie said:


> Debating to chop this week and put my seedlings in under the mh as 8 out of the 17 have popped the soil since Thursday what you's guy recon from my last pics also will get sum tonight for u





DoobieBrother said:


> Is your wireless router setup to act as a DHCP server?
> Without that enabled, it will not issue an IP address to the device, so it will be connected to the router, but won't have a way to get out onto the internet since data packets depend on unique IP's for each device.
> 
> One thing to try is to reboot your router while the Macbook Pro is connected to the router wirelessly (meaning: while the computer can at least see and connect to the router).
> ...


Sorted it now. It was the DNS address that was incorrect, and we think it's because we use Tunlr site which is a site that gives us free viewing of various different TV channels. You need to go through their server to view, then log off their server as it's shared. Anyway, seems to be ok by all accounts. Cheers Doob's!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

I almost asked about your DNS settings, too!
Glad to hear you got it sorted, though!


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Hold on, you got chips in yer avatar, lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

So here is my current fukked up Electricity situation.

Each year we get a meter reader who comes round the house and takes down the lecky meter reading. Then a whilke later we get an end of year bill which runs to November for some reason. Since we have moved into the house the bills have been roughly the same (even with me switching lights around). This year the guy came and took the reading and then we got the usual bill. This time however they said, we are going to pay you 3700 euro and your new monthly will be 35% of what it is just now.

Well, I guess we should have just kept the money as we called them, the money was sent back, and we gave them a reading and they sent a new bill. 

All well and good, NO! The new bill we have to now pay them 2grand!! And that's on top of the nigh on 2grand we paid them in monthly payment last year. They basically have taken the readin gave them in January and used that to assess our bill....they couldn't quite understand why I was pissed off. I told them they are giving us a bill that includes our usage for this year already......fukkin dime bar from the other end of the phone!

Needless to say, we still have to pay them 2 grand. Just unbelievable.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

fuckin ouch  bet the missus is loving that one fella. mine would have me growing by candle light with a bill like that


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

It's nothing to do with the growing. We know how much that added onto the bill. Its their fuk up with taking the meter down wrong. I would need to have added a whole new grow room with mutliple 1000w lights to achieve that energy usage.....fukkin baffled.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

ah gotcha. i think. so you don't have to pay it or do? i email my readings in each quarter and they adjust accordingly. i got well fed up of having to give them back the credit they give each summer in the winter months.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

I still have to pay it....

Basically the are charging us for a period of 12 months, but assessing the usage on 15 months. (not that it accounts for the extra....) If I take the reading and use my monthly amount, then compaired to 20400kWh for the year, I get around 13900. All it means is that those c_nts will have our money for a whole year and they will not pay us interest on it next year.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

That's messed up.
Pure greed.
They must assume that people have mattresses stuffed with money.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 11, 2013)

Morning 6r's. I come with an important message. I'm no bible thumper nor am I a person to sit and push God on others. I've been to federal prison for a while so trust me I'm not the remodel catholic. This morning I found out the Pope is resigning. Guys this is ALL WRITTEN!!! Don't be blind and ignore it! Hold on to God now more then ever! If you have children hold them tight and let them know their loved! 

False prophets are said to come and destroy catholic religion! If you have even an ounce of faith DON'T LET IT GO!!! I don't care who thrashes this post just as long as I made myself be heard on my take of it all! Don't let ANYTHING BRAKE YOUR FAITH IN OUR LORD no matter what his name may be to you!! 

6ers even if you think I'm soooo lame for this post I carry you all in my prayers!! Don't let these ppl take the only thing we have left!God Bless us all!


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Each to their own Spectator.

I gleended this from it. He's one of the first Popes to actually take a look at what needs to be done in his job and say, well I am not up for the task anymore. And that is a courageous thing to do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

thought the only get out of that post was in a box? not trolling btw


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

hope everyone is great over the weekend. Had a good weekend, got fucked up Friday, and was trimming by Sunday. Need to chop up this Cherry pie. Did one plant. 

Going to try to reveg two-So give it high nutes in N? I'll hope for the best, as I should of keep a clones of this. Not a big yielder strain, but I see why they call it cherry pie, fucken taste like some sweet cherry's, and very fruity smell. Not even a cure yet!


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Every time I hear Cherry Pie I think of Eddie Murphy and his Chinese restaurant vs McDonalds skit.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

also 3/4 blue pits just popped up. I sowed some seeds I got from my Girl scout cookie-let some bananas out so I got a few seeds from all my last plants. So these seeds are G.S.C x Barney's L.S.D. My lsd was some fire! So I can't wait to see how these seeds go?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i found £185 i'd stashed in a cocktail shaker on saturday night. god knows how long it'd been there. brucey bonus either way!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Every time I hear *Cherry Pie *I think of Eddie Murphy and his Chinese restaurant vs McDonalds skit.


Out of 20 strains I've ran yet, this is my favorite strain so far. If I can get a fat yield. I'll give this strain a 10 in my book.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2013)

I have chopped 1 down will get pics up tonight and of other 3 see what u recon, I been thinking just chop the lot get the mh in as 8 of my 17 seeds have popped soil and about 2cm high save me taking my seeds to other location harder to get to as often


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

Este hombre está canalizando Eddie Veder:

[video=youtube_share;hwrzq1qJsLo]http://youtu.be/hwrzq1qJsLo[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Morning 6r's. I come with an important message. I'm no bible thumper nor am I a person to sit and push God on others. I've been to federal prison for a while so trust me I'm not the remodel catholic. This morning I found out the Pope is resigning. Guys this is ALL WRITTEN!!! Don't be blind and ignore it! Hold on to God now more then ever! If you have children hold them tight and let them know their loved!
> 
> False prophets are said to come and destroy catholic religion! If you have even an ounce of faith DON'T LET IT GO!!! I don't care who thrashes this post just as long as I made myself be heard on my take of it all! Don't let ANYTHING BRAKE YOUR FAITH IN OUR LORD no matter what his name may be to you!!
> 
> 6ers even if you think I'm soooo lame for this post I carry you all in my prayers!! Don't let these ppl take the only thing we have left!God Bless us all!


Quick! Everone grab your foil hats!!!!

Does anyone know our out on your own in public today/escaped???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

you mean you take your tinfoil hat off


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Este hombre está canalizando Eddie Veder:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;hwrzq1qJsLo]http://youtu.be/hwrzq1qJsLo[/video]


fucken DOOBIE, I'm going to Mc D's today for some hot fries. Guess I'll shoot a Doobie bud munchies pic again


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

him and his fucken food pics! Always make me hungry.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2013)

well heres a few more pics iv chopped 1 down today they look ready enough for me dont you's agree
1st 4 pics are of buds of the plant i chopped today then it hanging, and the rest of the pics are the ones in waiting to be chopped


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

I would never leave my kids with a catholic priest. Sad but true


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;rtDAK7Umk7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtDAK7Umk7A[/video]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i found £185 i'd stashed in a cocktail shaker on saturday night. god knows how long it'd been there. brucey bonus either way!


lol

i used to deal a lot. i was moving out of a house and thought i should look at my hiding places just in case. i found over $2000 in 20s.  i have no idea when i stashed it. an early christmas present.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

haven't forgot about those bbk pics.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> hope everyone is great over the weekend. Had a good weekend, got fucked up Friday, and was trimming by Sunday. Need to chop up this Cherry pie. Did one plant.
> 
> Going to try to reveg two-So give it high nutes in N? I'll hope for the best, as I should of keep a clones of this. Not a big yielder strain, but I see why they call it cherry pie, fucken taste like some sweet cherry's, and very fruity smell. Not even a cure yet!


When I reveg I feed one dose of N. I also run my lights 24/7 for a few weeks till you see new growth. They don't need alot of light at first. I put mine off to the side of my grow room. Good Luck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> lol
> 
> i used to deal a lot. i was moving out of a house and thought i should look at my hiding places just in case. i found over $2000 in 20s. i have no idea when i stashed it. an early christmas present.


NICE! my first thought was i wonder where else i may have put stuff.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

zack66 said:


> When I reveg I feed one dose of N. I also run my lights 24/7 for a few weeks till you see new growth. They don't need alot of light at first. I put mine off to the side of my grow room. Good Luck!


 Okay going to take down my 400mh and put my t5 setup back up and run 24/7 with bpn nutes veg dose. Thanks.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

get em doon!


budolskie said:


> well heres a few more pics iv chopped 1 down today they look ready enough for me dont you's agree
> 1st 4 pics are of buds of the plant i chopped today then it hanging, and the rest of the pics are the ones in waiting to be chopped


----------



## zack66 (Feb 11, 2013)

No problem man. Last time I revegged I almost doubled my original harvest. I whacked a third off the bottom of my plants concentrating on top colas. It's quite a job keeping all the new growth under control but, well worth it at the end. Good Luck and thanks for the rep.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Some new flavors sour og tahoe og and cherrynoble


I hope yer Tahoe came from a different source than mine.
Decent high, poor taste smell...after a few hits the taste is shitty.
Could be my fault...but I never had any otger strains come out with that lousy taste b4


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 11, 2013)

DST you are so right and that's the way it should be looked at. Not as an open invitation for casting stones. The radio station this morning where just saying such inappropriate things like " oh what he do lol" Ive never felt so offended in my life. Nor did I know I felt so strongly about my religion and believes until this morning. It's as if religion is taken as a joke and you will be too if you believe. Too many ppl are forgetting our history because they're too wrapped up in the future. But well said, to each their own...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmmmm.

Yeah. To each their own.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I hope yer Tahoe came from a different source than mine.
> Decent high, poor taste smell...after a few hits the taste is shitty.
> Could be my fault...but I never had any otger strains come out with that lousy taste b4


It's from cali connection seeds from a cloner up in the hills by me run it in few months or so once it's bigger and can take clones any strain I get gets turned into a mom that way if it's good I have the mom
focusing on my blue pits and a cut of GSC right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> DST you are so right and that's the way it should be looked at. Not as an open invitation for casting stones. The radio station this morning where just saying such inappropriate things like " oh what he do lol" Ive never felt so offended in my life. Nor did I know I felt so strongly about my religion and believes until this morning. It's as if religion is taken as a joke and you will be too if you believe. Too many ppl are forgetting our history because they're too wrapped up in the future. But well said, to each their own...


Religion is a joke in my opinion. Having been raised in a church where all my great and grandparents are the bishop/mothers. religion is quite funny n contradictive. i find aliens way more believable.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is all I have to say about that.

[video=youtube;QNYXvgZfJkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNYXvgZfJkA[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 11, 2013)

Blue pit yesterday well three of them anyway


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

hi lads hows it all going in the 600 then?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

Brief, but interesting read:

*http://www.livescience.com/2410-council-nicea-changed-world.html*


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Doob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great av choices!
What would u choose for me?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> It's from cali connection seeds from a cloner up in the hills by me run it in few months or so once it's bigger and can take clones any strain I get gets turned into a mom that way if it's good I have the mom
> focusing on my blue pits and a cut of GSC right now


We still need to trade seeds/clones/buds sometime.
I am curious to see what your Tahoe turns into,
and I still need a "REAL" cut of GSC to see what the hype is all about.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Great av choices!
> What would u choose for me?


lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

DST said:


> So here is my current fukked up Electricity situation.
> 
> Each year we get a meter reader who comes round the house and takes down the lecky meter reading. Then a whilke later we get an end of year bill which runs to November for some reason. Since we have moved into the house the bills have been roughly the same (even with me switching lights around). This year the guy came and took the reading and then we got the usual bill. This time however they said, we are going to pay you 3700 euro and your new monthly will be 35% of what it is just now.
> 
> ...


What fucking cunts they are!!! Uh oh I feel my blood boiling ~~~~woosah~~~woosah~~~~woosah~~~~ ok... 
Props to the both of you for doing the right thing, shame on them SHAME! I dont know what to tell you bro 
The area I live in has a fairly windy microclimate, I was thinking about putting a few turbines up, solar panels would be nice but after reading about the toxic waste put out from their manufacturing and the amount of petroleum it takes to make them Im thinking twice... It would work sooooo well out here though! Id have the electric company paying ME ffs! I may do it, there are some great grants and subsidies available but the gov is the last thing I want to deal with for good reasons lol. 




DST said:


> Each to their own Spectator.
> 
> I gleended this from it. He's one of the first Popes to actually take a look at what needs to be done in his job and say, well I am not up for the task anymore. And that is a courageous thing to do.


The task of hiding sex abuse cases and being held accountable..... I wouldn't want to do it either. 



Saerimmner said:


> Quick! Everone grab your foil hats!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know our out on your own in public today/escaped???


No need for all that BS, be an adult. 



bassman999 said:


> Great av choices!
> What would u choose for me?



​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

Sometimes you gotta go all out when your The King, you can't help it, you know?
Because there's only one man that's The King.
God picks him, hand plucks him.
God looked down on all the millions & millions & millions of people and decided which one was the best.
And it was me.
And he plucked me from all those millions & millions & millions of people, man.
Listen to this, right now.
There are only two things you need to know: I'm The King, and number two is _*LOOK OUT MAN*_!
Look at that, comin' at you, you see that?
It's called: "Karate", and only two kinds of people know it: Chinese, and The King.
And one of them is me.

[video=youtube_share;j0Iv6dmSw0k]http://youtu.be/j0Iv6dmSw0k[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

Walk hard Boobs, walk hard  <<< typo, it happens more than Id like to admit 

I think I just smelled your avatar  Yeah Im loosing my mind.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

A little bit o' honey, a little bit o' junebug...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

Que up your favorite 3-minute song on Winamp, and play this vid muted (if you don't dig the tunes that come with it):

[video=youtube_share;Hq5i-6cJMJs]http://youtu.be/Hq5i-6cJMJs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Que up your favorite 3-minute song on Winamp, and play this vid muted (if you don't dig the tunes that come with it):
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Hq5i-6cJMJs]http://youtu.be/Hq5i-6cJMJs[/video]


Oh fuck yeah thats what Im talkin about!

I didnt mind the tune either, I was a bit focused on other stuff  One of the sexiest music vids Iv seen for sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2013)

And who says MTv doesn't play music vids anymore?
Dizzaaaammmm!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> We still need to trade seeds/clones/buds sometime.
> I am curious to see what your Tahoe turns into,
> and I still need a "REAL" cut of GSC to see what the hype is all about.


Ime still looking for real gsc well not looking but when I go drop.stuff of a collectives I will pick one up when they have them


----------



## POUND TOWN (Feb 11, 2013)

UPDATE first day 12/12
***
*




*

need advice on nutes
*


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

I always used and liked Dutch Master nutes. Flower Gold A + B, Add 2.7, Silica, Zone. And some cal Mag if you use RO. Easy to use online calculator. I would flush with water only last 2 weeks at least, always got a good taste and smell.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

I had decent results with technaflora in rdwc. Integra got me decide on thech, he also got good results.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nighty Night Sixers


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

Would be nice to see this as a Colorado Cup entry........just saying like


method2mymadness said:


> Blue pit yesterday well three of them anyway





bassman999 said:


> Great av choices!
> What would u choose for me?


Without a shadow of a doubt you are this guy Bass. He's a comic character from a Crisp advert (chips for those of use not from the wee island) called Clumsy Colin, lmfbo., as you can see, he looks a bit clumsy, but has got a decent build on him (if you forget the legs, haha)








whodatnation said:


> What fucking cunts they are!!! Uh oh I feel my blood boiling ~~~~woosah~~~woosah~~~~woosah~~~~ ok...
> Props to the both of you for doing the right thing, shame on them SHAME! I dont know what to tell you bro
> The area I live in has a fairly windy microclimate, I was thinking about putting a few turbines up, solar panels would be nice but after reading about the toxic waste put out from their manufacturing and the amount of petroleum it takes to make them Im thinking twice... It would work sooooo well out here though! Id have the electric company paying ME ffs! I may do it, there are some great grants and subsidies available but the gov is the last thing I want to deal with for good reasons lol.
> 
> ...


I was also thinking about Wind turbines but the neighbours didn't think it was a good idea. Fukkin dicks.



DoobieBrother said:


> Que up your favorite 3-minute song on Winamp, and play this vid muted (if you don't dig the tunes that come with it):
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Hq5i-6cJMJs]http://youtu.be/Hq5i-6cJMJs[/video]


I love to skipping to this video


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 12, 2013)

Go Organic Pound Town you will be glad ya did. Great taste and yield


Played golf with what I think will be the next GREAT and I mean Great player on the Ladies golf tour.
She is from England. 16 years old. and really hit it well and putts like a dream.



Teenage sensation Charley Hull, the highest-ranked English women&#8217;s amateur golfer, is playing a leading role in Woburn&#8217;s bid for _The Mail on Sunday_ Classic &#8212; as well as working to become Britain&#8217;s next top pro. 

The world No 33, who turned 15 just two weeks ago, plays off plus-three handicap and was a winner in the 4-1 defeat of Wavendon that sealed a fourth-round place.

She came back victorious from Florida&#8217;s Orange Blossom Tour in January, where she
won the Jones Doherty Matchplay Championship and finished runner-up and 12th in two other tournaments. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/golf/article-1377660/Wonder-girl-Charley-Hull-course-star-prize-Woburn-bid-The-Mail-Sunday-classic.html#ixzz2Kgkb9Hvs 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

Now behave and be a gentleman Hem, lol!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Now behave and be a gentleman Hem, lol!!!


Oh you know me all to well DST...


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

And this post goes out to our Chip/Frite/fries loving pal, Doobiebrother........

[h=1]Wisbech attackers 'fought off by landlord holding chips'[/h] A pub landlord trained in martial arts has said he fought off four attackers without dropping his fish and chips.
John Wood, 37, said he was stabbed with a screwdriver while walking back to his car from Frank's fish and chip shop in Wisbech, Cambridgeshire.
Mr Wood, who runs a pub in Marshland St James in Norfolk, said he "disabled" two men by kicking them in the knees.
He said by coincidence his fiancee texted him while the robbery was happening, urging him to be careful.
'Dangerous out there' Mr Wood, who learned the Japanese art of aikido as a teenager, said he was approached by four young men on Thursday as he walked down an alleyway close to Lynn Road at about 21:00 GMT.
"They said, 'We want your wallet' and then my phone rang and they said, 'We'll have your phone as well'," he said.
Continue reading the main story [h=2]&#8220;Start Quote[/h] If they had stabbed me one inch over it would have hit my liver and my lung and someone would have found me bleeding in an alleyway instead&#8221;​ John Wood 
"The irony was it was my fiancee who messaged me saying, 'be careful - it's dangerous out there'.
"I said, 'If you want it, you'll have to come and get it'."He said he managed to kick the first two men in the knees and, using one hand, fought off the third. 
A fourth man then stabbed him in his chest but he said he wrestled the screwdriver off him before throwing it away.
'Really scary' Mr Wood said he drove home and ate his fish and chips - which he managed to keep in one hand the whole time without dropping anything - before telling his partner about the incident.
"I do feel lucky - if they had stabbed me one inch over it would have hit my liver and my lung and someone would have found me bleeding in an alleyway instead," he said.
His fiancee Claire Upton said: "I texted him because it was dark and you do worry about these things, but you don't expect them to happen to someone you know.
"It wasn't bleeding profusely and he refused to go to hospital but he eventually drove himself there because he said it felt odd. It was really scary."
Cambridgeshire Police said they were contacted by the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in King's Lynn to say Mr Wood had been stabbed and have appealed for witnesses.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

Never underestimate the unstoppable power of Fish & Chips!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

Reminds me of way back when.
Me and a couple of buddies decided to get part time jobs at a pizza shop doing deliveries to supplement our "huge" Army paychecks.
During our orientation, the assistant manager was going over company policies with us.
At the end, she said: "And you're not allowed to carry weapons with you in your cars."
We all looked at each other, and she asks me if I understood.
I told her point blank: "Ma'am, I *AM* a weapon."
She got this weird almost scared look on her face, and looked to my boys to see if I was kidding.
They chuckled, and said, "Yeah. He is."
She didn't seem to know what to say, so she said, "Well, just try not to kill anyone while on the clock."


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2013)

Her home is Burton Latimer, near Kettering. according to the daily mail, local gal then lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

DST said:


> And this post goes out to our Chip/Frite/fries loving pal, Doobiebrother........
> 
> *Wisbech attackers 'fought off by landlord holding chips'*
> 
> ...


A real man would have eaten his meal while texting his wife and apprehending the criminals at the same time...

All jokes aside, that dude IS a BADASS. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Reminds me of way back when.
> Me and a couple of buddies decided to get part time jobs at a pizza shop doing deliveries to supplement our "huge" Army paychecks.
> During our orientation, the assistant manager was going over company policies with us.
> At the end, she said: "And you're not allowed to carry weapons with you in your cars."
> ...


lol
Good thing you didnt tell her of your slow motion capabilities, it would have been too much for her to handle.

My friend used to deliver pizza, he got robbed at gunpoint,,, for pizza.... I LOVE pizza but c'mon man. We ran into the same investigator about this time last year during mardigras,,, apparently we were and I quote "bringing the club to the parking lot". Good thing we were close to the apartment, even after my buddy decided to get in an argument with her for making him leave the car and not giving him a DUI she let us walk. So we stocked up on more beer like we originally planned but we had to lug it about a mile back to the pad.... We did fly in there BLASTING music, like to joke about it "awww shit dont bring the club out" lol


Any day is a good day and today is one of those days  


​


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> We still need to trade seeds/clones/buds sometime.
> I am curious to see what your Tahoe turns into,
> and* I still need a "REAL" cut of GSC to see what the hype is all about*.


 Great smoke that's for sure. I killed my strain, but trying to save my cherry pie plants.

Also I don't think my s1 Dog seeds are good??  Fuck-me Fuck, Fuck, FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This will make 7/7 no go.

BLUE pits all popped.

Out of two of my s1 seeds I sowed G.S.C x L.S.D. One is getting ready to pop


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

Geez, our store got robbed while we were on duty.
Two of us were on the road on deliveries, and the third, a Ranger candidate, was prepping food in the back of the store.
Guy walks in and draws a .45 on the assistant manager tells him if he says anything he'll kill him, then demanded the money from the cash drawer.
The guy in the back heard the little bell that strikes when the drawer is opened, and comes towards the front to see if a customer needed help, as he hadn't heard the robbery in progress.
He came just about around the corner from the back and saw what was happening, did a 180 and went out the back door of the store where he sneaks out to the front of the parking lot to get his sawed-off 12-gauge from under the seat of his jeep and then approached the front of the store.
Fortunately/unfortunately (?) the robber ran the instant he saw someone else in the store and slipped away down the alley and through the hood and got away.
We showed up about 5-minutes too late, and this was back before cell phones were affordable, so no way to get the word to us on the road.
If the three of us had been there, I think things would have gotten a bit ugly.
I always carried my .45 in a shoulder holster, and the third guy always carried his Walthers PPK in an ankle holster.
He got away with $40 and his life.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

And Happy Fat Tuesday!!!
May your Shrove Tuesday be free of hangovers (and STD's)!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> A real man would have eaten his meal while texting his wife and apprehending the criminals at the same time...


Chuck Norris would have sold them cellphone plans while his beard beat their asses.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2013)

This guy beats chuck norris anyday!
[video=youtube;l_9hrV1KIx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_9hrV1KIx4[/video]
I heard Chuck Norris saw him and pissed his pants.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

Its crazy how often these things actually occur. 
One statistic I would like to point out is the places in the us with the strictest gun laws have the highest gun involved crime rates (((Id also like to mention almost ALL of these committed involve handguns not assault rifles))), places with the most lax gun laws have the lowest crime rates even lower than some places across the pond.
People are less incline to rob a store or person if they know there is a good chance someone is packing... Simple and plain these trash criminals are lazy cowards to begin with,,,, and thats what I have to say about that.





​​​

​



​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its crazy how often these things actually occur.
> One statistic I would like to point out is the places in the us with the strictest gun laws have the highest gun involved crime rates (((Id also like to mention almost ALL of these committed involve handguns not assault rifles))), places with the most lax gun laws have the lowest crime rates even lower than some places across the pond.
> People are less incline to rob a store or person if they know there is a good chance someone is packing... Simple and plain these trash criminals are lazy cowards to begin with,,,, and thats what I have to say about that.
> 
> ...


Very true WhoDat..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

How about a MechBass playing "Hysteria" by Muse?

[video=youtube_share;5UYMnzXQEtw]http://youtu.be/5UYMnzXQEtw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^ That is fking awesome!!! 

[video=youtube;3RBSkq-_St8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RBSkq-_St8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LM6kB6ce_5M]http://youtu.be/LM6kB6ce_5M[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^ seen those before, usually get sucked in when Im smoking mind numbing herb. 

And the best robot of all.
Awesomeo!

No not this one.

​

This one 
[video=youtube;4a-5XeJ1iXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a-5XeJ1iXM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

This is a cool one:

[video=youtube_share;hmZUj2oMp74]http://youtu.be/hmZUj2oMp74[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

For non-bassists, here is how a human has to play the bass part to "Hysteria":

[video=youtube_share;u67-e8W5nfA]http://youtu.be/u67-e8W5nfA[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Looking at the Dog s1's and saw these, and wondered what I am seeing?!?
> View attachment 2518427View attachment 2518428View attachment 2518429
> View attachment 2518434


The reings are a sign of good genetics, they are supports to keep branches from snapping under heavy weight...


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey dst I got ur comment ,,,going to the cup is a long shot lol but for Shure will be lab tested


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

How much those tests cost? And how much do you have to send them? I want to test some of my stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll test it for free, jig

Might need a few elbows, as my testing machine is over 46 years old...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

Hehehe. Nice, I'll work out the details with you. Only have a few oz to send... guess that will have to do. 

EDIT: I can just imagine the work up I get back. We have thouroughly reviewed your strain with all our equipment and our final verdict is: Very Good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2013)

@jigfresh http://cannalyticssupply.com/


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 12, 2013)

Howdy peeps. So I'm growing lemon skunk again. I had a nice crop of it last fall which I failed to clone, so I bought some more seeds and started them in mid-November. Last fall, my crop was done in 55 days or so, this time I'm at 55 days and they look like they have weeks to go. So, what's the difference? One thing only; I bought seeds from Greenhouse this time, last time it was DNA genetics. Bah. 8 to 14 weeks flowering time, I'm clearly on the longer end of that. So now I have to wait and wait and I have another batch of LS clones vegging away that I guess I'm going to flower since I've invested time and electricity on them. I never meant to buy the Greenhouse seeds, I had bought some exo cheese from them last fall as well and that stuff grew out lovely and fast. I got confused lol. Also, while it smells quite lemony, it's not the same pure fragrance you get from the DNA plants.

Lesson learned, rant over. I have a bunch of freebies I'm going to start, cannalope kush, og kush, og #18, pure kush, sour jack, sour cherry, la musa, shark attack, and a bunch more, basically all the freebies I've gotten over the last few years. And I still have more GH lemon skunk, but I'm not planting them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

Speaking of s33ds:
(about time to get the starter pots ready)


----------



## budolskie (Feb 12, 2013)

Well still havnt chopped the other been getting baked all day and to get tickets for toon match


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> How much those tests cost? And how much do you have to send them? I want to test some of my stuff.


Flowers if I go in myself 100 bucks for potency testing CBd all that and pesticide and 2 grams to test
concentrates 1 gram to test if go myself like 75 bucks 

If I go thru club and there buying it cost me 65 for flowers and 50 for concentrates if I remember right haven't had club test it in awhile cause there lab they use sucks they dnt clean there equipment well I herd and results in false test


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

Prices could be different haven't tested anything in like a year


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> How about a MechBass playing "Hysteria" by Muse?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5UYMnzXQEtw]http://youtu.be/5UYMnzXQEtw[/video]


It sounds very exact and precise, but seems to lack the emotion only a human like u can convey.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> It sounds very exact and precise, but seems to lack the emotion only a human like u can convey.


The only reason our universe exists as we know it is because of slight imperfection  maaaan


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

Worm ur comment on bud trader made me laugh pretty Shure that's u 

Wow you are an Idiot. He basically warned you he was going to rob you. If you do not have money for a car you probably can&#8217;t afford to buy weed.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Worm ur comment on bud trader made me laugh pretty Shure that's u
> 
> Wow you are an Idiot. He basically warned you he was going to rob you. If you do not have money for a car you probably can&#8217;t afford to buy weed.


 must be some other smart ass.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.sott.net/article/242555-z-Fruit-Kills-Cancer-100-Fold-better-Than-Chemotherapy

Im sure we will find a way to make it illegal.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.sott.net/article/242555-z-Fruit-Kills-Cancer-100-Fold-better-Than-Chemotherapy
> 
> Im sure we will find a way to make it illegal.


Or people will flock to this fruit and become a protected rain Forrest fruit due to over harvesting or some shit ..they always find.a way to fuck up.a good thing


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with this guy
It's typical of the drug industry to try to isolate and synthesize the so-called active ingredients, as if the other natural ingredients don't matter. Even if they had succeeded in this case, the sythentic drug treatment would have probably caused various side-effects which would not exist with the whole food natural approach


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

^nailed it.

marinol is synthetic thc... no added cbd or cbn or whatever else is in the miracle plant cannabis. 

It goes for most pharmaceuticals... Just thinking of it makes me sick.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope yer staying safe Jig


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

I just saw something on the news about the mad dude being in a house and my wife immediately piped up. Wanted to come on to check if Jig was lurking?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

He posted in his journal about an hour ago.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

I just saw that


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ^nailed it.
> 
> marinol is synthetic thc... no added cbd or cbn or whatever else is in the miracle plant cannabis.
> 
> It goes for most pharmaceuticals... Just thinking of it makes me sick.


I have a friend who has cancer who has a script for marinol. It gives him a good appetite, but not much else except a free pass for drug test....something about a possession charge.

there is a mj patch that you place on your upper gum that is beginning trials.....from the same folks that tried to bring us mj suppositories.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2013)

just to be safe. lmao


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2013)

Browse bycategory

Enter your search keyword

Advanced




Hi, *Bassman* (Sign in)
Daily Deals



My eBay
Sell
Community
Customer Support
Cart


 



 
[*]





[*]Back to previous page  
[*]| 
[*]Listed in category:  
 
[*]Home & Garden 
[*]> 
[*]Yard, Garden & Outdoor Living 
[*]> 
[*]Flowers, Trees & Plants 
[*]> 
[*]Trees 
[*]> 
[*]Fruit/Flowering 
 

 
 

 






 
Click to view larger image 


 *Have one to sell?*  Sell it yourself 

 

[h=1]Annona muricata soursop 10 seeds[/h] 









 
   


 | Add to Watch list 

 
[h=2]Seller information[/h]  georgiavines (18205




) 
99.9% Positive feedback

Save this seller 
See other items 

Visit store:
 Georgia Vines 






Item condition:
--

Quantity:
More than 10 available / 22 sold 



Price:
US $5.00 
 Buy It Now 



 Add to cart  



Add to Watch list 









 You'll earn *$0.10* in eBay Bucks. See conditionsfor eBay Bucks - opens in a new window or tab 
 







  *Extra $10 in eBay Bucks on 1st purchase*
Subject to credit approval. See terms 
 



Shipping:
$1.75 Standard Shipping |  See details  



Item location:
Claxton, Georgia, United States




Ships to: 
Worldwide See exclusions 



Delivery:
Estimated on or before *Sat. Feb. 16* to 95828


Payments:




, Bill Me Later, Visa/MasterCard, Amex, Discover | See details 

Returns:

 60 days money back or item exchange, free return shipping | Read details 
 






*Please ask for a invoice before paying. eBay does not have the capabilities to adjust the shipping charges for my shipping rule.(Multiple Values)*seeds for this beautiful Annona muricata (soursop) is a mid-sized evergreen tree native to Tropical America. In nature, the trees have a smooth grey-brown bark and will reach about 25 feet (7.6 m) tall. The glossy, dark green leaves are lanceolate, reaching 6 inches (15 cm) long. The fruit is used in making sherbets and for drinks. The leaves, seeds, bark, root and fruit have been used medicinally. The trees are fairly easy to grow, and their size is easily controlled by selective pruning and container size. They are hardy in USDA zones 10-11.*Seed Orders*
*Flat Rate Shipping on as many packs of seeds as you want. Some seeds will cost extra depending on their weight. International Orders expect up to 60 days for delivery. Germination instructions will be shipped with order.*

*Plant Orders*
*Plants will be shipped on Monday or Tuesday to avoid any unfavorable warehouse conditions. If your order has plants and seeds you will only be charged the cost of shipping the plants. *

*If for any reason you are not 100% pleased with your purchase please do not leave negative feedback. Please e-mail me and I will gladly replace anything at my cost if available. I answer my e-mails everyday and would love to hear from you with any problems. Thank you so much for looking at Georgiavines. Lori *


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG if I was that guy I wouldn't leave the house lol
"no bro! the brisk isn't worth your life bro! 


cof.
Isnt it ironic how they say there is no medical benefit but companies synthesize it for medical purposes?
I wonder how sativex across the pond is coming along?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm alright fellas.  Supchaka texted and suggested I man up and get that reward. lol Gonna get suited up and head over there with some pot and bear mace. That should be good right?

Wife is stuck at the bottom of the hill with groceries getting warm. We'll be safe.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

Light a nug of that dog and toss it through the window.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 12, 2013)

Heh, just did a google search for "ukulele douchebags" and found this:

[video=youtube_share;uJniZr4wRdg]http://youtu.be/uJniZr4wRdg[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay here are my BBK plant outside


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

All my Pits popped up and my two s1 seeds, but the Dogs?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

D0gs seeds in rockwool

 Dog seeds. They just don't look right?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Howdy 6er's! Hope everyone is well. Today started out good and then went to total shit. Got the electric bill today and it was 400$ more then it usually is. Come to find out my hot water heater took a shit on me 

Oh well time to sit down and smoke a bowl and relax.

Happy Tuesday guys! haha.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> All my Pits popped up and my two s1 seeds, but the Dogs? View attachment 2522657


Dam those fuckers stretched mine are half the size of that


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 12, 2013)

Seeds look fine to me did all the dog look that way or dog usually darker with tiger stripes


----------



## zack66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just put my 6 pk of Purple Kush into flower room. Vegged 7.5 weeks to get them a bit bigger. Whacked a third off the bottoms leaving most of the fan leaves intact. I know I sacrifice a little overall yield chopping but, the colas come out way better overall. Cut some clones 10 days ago off my best 2 ladies. All are rooted and starting to crank. They'll be in the veg room under my 600 set on 400 this weekend. Only keeping the best 6. The rest go in my compost.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking lush there, zack 



Edit: on a different note.... I *would not *want to be smoking this stuff. Growing your own is priceless.




jhod58vw said:


> I do use Humbolts County's Own, Ultra Snow Storm, Gravity, Bush Master, & Crystal Burst.


http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/plant-growth-regulators-poison-marijuana/


----------



## zack66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks man.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 12, 2013)

Catching up in the 600 is always a good time lol. With so many cultured personalities it can be so random yet totally cohesive. I learned today that you shouldn't mess with a dude and his fish n chips. Just showing off my avi and saying hi. I've been missing the forum being too busy for much downtime. Fighting an illness this week with some extra relax time and I must say its good to be on the forum some more and also good to see so many people still active here. I hope you get your power situation worked out DST!

rOllaFatHog, 

SB


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Dam those fuckers stretched mine are half the size of that


there not in soil yet?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Seeds look fine to me *did all the dog look that way *or dog usually darker with tiger stripes


yes they all look that way? No Stripes on them ether? Seeds where giving to me, as the guy that bought them, didn't have good luck with them-I see why  Blue pits are doing great though


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck If I could just get some Dog or bx1 dogs, girls now!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2013)

lol, don't know if I said this, but did the last 5 of my bx1 dogs today-I need some girls, for this years grow out


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2013)

My dog crossed seeds have no stripes and are huge compared to other seeds. I can pick them out of the party mix, which says something about their uniqueness.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 13, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> there not in soil yet?


Yes they are I start them in a towel then into soil there in pro mix hp


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Yes they are I start them in a towel then into soil there in pro mix hp


Its the only wHey (Jack Black voice).


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

Dog s33ds are usually either Silver or some have tiger stipes. The silver ones tend to lean more on the OG side I find.

Cali, if you can't get them germed we can work something out.

Shwag, nice to see yer booty as usual, lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

Mainly DOGs downstairs now






These Engineers Dreams are looking like they will be ready in the next couple of days...




































Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Dog s33ds are usually either Silver or some have tiger stipes. The silver ones tend to lean more on the OG side I find.
> 
> Cali, if you can't get them germed we can work something out.
> 
> Shwag, nice to see yer booty as usual, lol.


I'll pm you or email U, I need to get those going
Thank's Dst


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2013)

some vids of the dry space bomb. i have kept a cut and will run it again, this time in a mono strain so i should be able to do it more justice because i'm not happy with the density.
everything else be fine.

[video=youtube_share;YcY6C7b_ymg]YcY6C7b tHA5PqsHx-Y sL1fFvU01Fw[/video]


whodat how was the density on your spacebomb?, the pics i have seen it looked dense but pics only tell half the tale.

i give up jig, i tried for half an hour to stick three videos in there but i just couldn't work it out lol. thanks anyway.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

email would be better bru...


209 Cali closet grower said:


> I'll pm you or email U, I need to get those going
> Thank's Dst


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;tHA5PqsHx-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHA5PqsHx-Y[/video]


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;sL1fFvU01Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL1fFvU01Fw[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks the Bomb mate! I like my danky kush tasty weed, so sounds like it would be right up me strassa!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

all that for only 99p!?!?!? where do i sign up


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Testing a hypothesis...
> Did this work?


Nope.

So... I got an issue. There is a noise in my house that I don't know the source. I can only hear it in my bedroom, and hallway, so it has to be close to them. I seriously can't pinpoint it any closer than that. The sound is like someone's car with a bumpin system blasting away some bass song all being done way down the street. So a very faint bump. The timing is like a bear snoring (uh oh... maybe that's it lol). Silence for a 3 count, distant bumping for 3 count, and repeat forever! It's quite odd and frankly making me a bit batty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

could be the cold making your pipes bounce more when the heats on dude


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could be the cold making your pipes bounce more when the heats on dude


this, or there could be critters bumpin in the walls. i had or have raccoons in my attic, haven't heard anything in a while. but when i could, i could only hear them in my kitchen.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

No doubt I now grew very pale; --but I talked more fluently, and with a heightened voice. 
Yet the sound increased --and what could I do? 
It was a low, dull, quick sound --much such a sound as a watch makes when enveloped in cotton. 
I gasped for breath --and yet the officers heard it not. I talked more quickly --more vehemently; but the noise steadily increased. 
I arose and argued about trifles, in a high key and with violent gesticulations; but the noise steadily increased. 
Why would they not be gone? 
I paced the floor to and fro with heavy strides, as if excited to fury by the observations of the men --but the noise steadily increased. Oh God! what could I do? I foamed --I raved --I swore! I swung the chair upon which I had been sitting, and grated it upon the boards, but the noise arose over all and continually increased. 
It grew louder --louder --louder! 
And still the men chatted pleasantly, and smiled. 
Was it possible they heard not? Almighty God! --no, no! They heard! --they suspected! --they knew! --they were making a mockery of my horror!-this I thought, and this I think. 
But anything was better than this agony! Anything was more tolerable than this derision! I could bear those hypocritical smiles no longer! I felt that I must scream or die! and now --again! --hark! louder! louder! louder! louder!
"Villains!" I shrieked, "dissemble no more! I admit the deed! --tear up the planks! here, here! --It is the beating of his hideous heart!"

No, but seriously, how in the muther luvin' Xibalba did you get more than one vid in your post!?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

GHB that Spacebomb looks great!
The trichome coverage is out of this world!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

[youtube]QDjar6OuyZY[/youtube]
[youtube]0CLHLAUuLTs[/youtube]
[youtube]2MrtBAf215g[/youtube]

*I am a golden god!!!*


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2013)

Victory!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

Victor, eh?

[video=youtube_share;vvrnrztzfHI]http://youtu.be/vvrnrztzfHI[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have an old thread about feminized seeds that hasnt seen a post in a yr and suddenly turned into a battlefield lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey bassman, did you ever grow any of those beans from my lineup?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey bassman, did you ever grow any of those beans from my lineup?


 Which ones r yours again?
I have seeds popped right now and waiting for sex to show...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2013)

skunky monkey, grape kush, and i think you got some cougars too? i could be wrong though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> skunky monkey, grape kush, and i think you got some cougars too? i could be wrong though.


I have popped right now some dog, stank ape, and herijuana.

Looks like I got a female Stank and the dogs I have heard the s1s should be girls.
Everything else looks to be male since they are 2 ft tall and a few months old and no girly parts yet...

I didnt get any of the cougars beans though.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Morning 6er's! 

I hate our postal service with a passion, my beans left overseas 9 days ago and usps still hasn't updated their shit and they are saying they can't track it. smdh.

No wonder they have over 5 billion in govt bail outs.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

U guys will be seeing more of me know that i got my new monitor.
Its my early b-day present from my girl.
27" since I am sooo blind, and still had to enhance text size lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> U guys will be seeing more of me know that i got my new monitor.
> Its my early b-day present from my girl.
> 27" since I am sooo blind, and still had to enhance text size lol.


Awesome bro! I'm glad to hear that. 

Well not that your blind but that you got a new monitor


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Awesome bro! I'm glad to hear that.
> 
> Well not that your blind but that you got a new monitor


She actually thought I was gonna wait till mid march to open it... pffft lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

*DAddario EXL110 8-Pack Nickel Wound Electric Guitar Strings, Regular Light, 10-46 with 3-Pick Sampl...Show More +*


Earn Super Points: Write a Review 


 






 
 
 
 





_*List Price:

$86.32
(Save 74%) 


Price: 
$21.98
- $2.00 coupon
(Details)



Today 
$19.98 Free Budget Shipping *_

EARN 20 RAKUTEN SUPER POINTSWhat's this? 
*Condition:* Brand New 
In Stock: Usually Ships in 1 to 2 business days 













 


 
Add to Wishlist


 





Save for late

Dont know if these are good strings, but I think Ill get this pack since I am not great anyway and this way Ill have lots of practice strings.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> *DAddario EXL110 8-Pack Nickel Wound Electric Guitar Strings, Regular Light, 10-46 with 3-Pick Sampl...Show More +*
> 
> 
> Earn Super Points: Write a Review
> ...



I prefer Ernie Ball or SIT but for a beginner I guess those will work. Only time I ever broke a string on stage was using those. Never Again!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> *DAddario EXL110 8-Pack Nickel Wound Electric Guitar Strings, Regular Light, 10-46 with 3-Pick Sampl...Show More +*
> 
> 
> Earn Super Points: Write a Review
> ...


I've used them before bro. They work just fine. Unless your going to be shredding the shit out of your guitar lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I prefer Ernie Ball or SIT but for a beginner I guess those will work. Only time I ever broke a string on stage was using those. Never Again!!!


Ernie ball is what I use


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

The funny thing is I started out with a 14 or 15" monitor then got a few 17" ones then a 19" and finally a 20".
After the 20" broke on me (Samsung is crap, not even 3 yrs old) I was using the 42" tv in my room as a monitor, so now my 27" seems like a small screen to me.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The funny thing is I started out with a 14 or 15" monitor then got a few 17" ones then a 19" and finally a 20".
> After the 20" broke on me (Samsung is crap, not even 3 yrs old) I was using the 42" tv in my room as a monitor, so now my 27" seems like a small screen to me.


Well it is cuz it's 15" smaller lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Its a shame I had this guitar for ages and never learned to play.
I think I just cant play and have to accept that.
I would try to play and think my guitar SUX! Then friends would come over
and shred the shit outta it and make me look dumb.
I think I just quit trying around then.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Unless your going to be shredding the shit out of your guitar lol


The only way I know how to play.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well it is cuz it's 15" smaller lol


Even my girl asked,"are you sure they sent you the right size"?

I actually measured it too lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> The only way I know how to play.


Ill have to have u come through and show me how to play sometime lol.
All I can play is Ironman...

**Edit**
I actually left my old Realistic amp and some old school 12" speaker I used behind when I moved.

I can hook to my pc or to my Crest amp though, and I have several speakers to connect to so thats not a problem though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

Not a bad price.
I pay $40 just for a set of strings for my 6-string bass:


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ill have to have u come through and show me how to play sometime lol.
> All I can play is Ironman...


Any time Bass. I have been doing the you-tube lessons lately. Learned to play Ten Years gone by Led Zep last night. Today will be Life by the drop by SRV.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> The only way I know how to play.


Haha well from the sounds of it bassman isn't going to be shredding anything other then maybe some weed lol. 



bassman999 said:


> Even my girl asked,"are you sure they sent you the right size"?
> 
> I actually measured it too lol.


Haha, I've done the same thing bro. I use to use my 52" tv for a monitor and then I switched back and I was like wtf this bitch is tiny. 

You just got spoiled with the big tv


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha well from the sounds of it bassman isn't going to be shredding anything other then maybe some weed lol.


I will have him playing Stairway to Heaven and Smoke on the Water in no time. Hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh!
All 5 s33ds from dababydroman have popped and are resting comfortably in moist soil, and the tip of the tap root on the 4th Bleeseberry Kush is emerging and will be planted sometime late tonight.
So, that makes 5 BBK, and 5 MX1 (or NX1. I still have to find out which).
So we shall see how many gynos & andros I get in a couple of months.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I will have him playing Stairway to Heaven and Smoke on the Water in no time. Hehe


Don't forget "House of the Rising Sun".


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I will have him playing Stairway to Heaven and Smoke on the Water in no time. Hehe


Youtube video or it didn't happen


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Don't forget "House of the Rising Sun".


No shit who could forget that song!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Youtube video or it didn't happen


Yeah!
I can't be the only one in the 600 to musically embarrass himself in front of everyone.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

So here is my monitor next to my water, coffee, ans bag of Nepal.
Breakfast of champions.
\


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah!
> I can't be the only one in the 600 to musically embarrass himself in front of everyone.


I have mp3's but no video. How can I post an mp3 on here? If anyone wants to hear some heavy Butt Rock. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have mp3's but no video. How can I post an mp3 on here? If anyone wants to hear some heavy Butt Rock. lol


Prolly can upload it to utube still...not really sure though.
On 2nd thought, I think you need to make a vid out of it by adding a background image or video.

Hell IDK, disregard my garble lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So here is my monitor next to my water, coffee, ans bag of Nepal.
> Breakfast of champions.
> View attachment 2523529


I see me on your screen and then I see them damn fries calling my name to!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

You can use MovieMaker if you run Windows (it's integrated into Windows).
Instead of video footage, you can use still images.
Import the images into MovieMaker, drag & drop it/them into the timeline on the bottom half of the screen, and then import the audio and drop it into the audio track.
Then just process it and upload it to youtube.

If using a Mac, I'm sure it has a built in video editor that will do the same thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I see me on your screen and then I see them damn fries calling my name to!


I actually picked up some Sausage egg muffins this morning while taking the kids to school.
We need to go to the store, I usually eat a healthy breakfast at least.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> You can use MovieMaker if you run Windows.
> Instead of video footage, you can use still images.
> Import the images into MovieMaker, drag & drop it/them into the timeline on the bottom half of the screen, and then import the audio and drop it into the audio track.
> Then just process it and upload it to youtube.
> ...


This is what I was talking about, but havent used this prog in so long...and my memory is shit!

thanx doob!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I actually picked up some Sausage egg muffins this morning while taking the kids to school.
> We need to go to the store, I usually eat a healthy breakfast at least.


I have me some medicated banana bread for breakfast with a cup of coffee


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm starting to feel rumbly in my tumbly...

[video=youtube_share;o195k2DErms]http://youtu.be/o195k2DErms[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> You can use MovieMaker if you run Windows (it's integrated into Windows).
> Instead of video footage, you can use still images.
> Import the images into MovieMaker, drag & drop it/them into the timeline on the bottom half of the screen, and then import the audio and drop it into the audio track.
> Then just process it and upload it to youtube.
> ...


"The file C:\Users\odb\Desktop\02 - Alias - Track 2.m4a cannot be imported because the codec required to play the file is not installed on your computer. If you have already tried to download and install the codec, close and restart Windows Movie Maker, and then try to import the file again."

WTF does that mean? This is why I don't make videos.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

When I was a lil kid I watched Winnie the Pooh all the time.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> "The file C:\Users\odb\Desktop\02 - Alias - Track 2.m4a cannot be imported because the codec required to play the file is not installed on your computer. If you have already tried to download and install the codec, close and restart Windows Movie Maker, and then try to import the file again."
> 
> WTF does that mean? This is why I don't make videos.


go to download.com and install the codec pack for your operating system

I use the K-lite codec pack


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> "The file C:\Users\odb\Desktop\02 - Alias - Track 2.m4a cannot be imported because the codec required to play the file is not installed on your computer. If you have already tried to download and install the codec, close and restart Windows Movie Maker, and then try to import the file again."
> 
> WTF does that mean? This is why I don't make videos.


You can convert the M4A file to MP3 or WAV with this:

*http://download.cnet.com/Free-M4A-WAV-to-MP3-Audio-Converter/3000-2140_4-75185978.html*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

I apologize in advance for any damage incurred while listening to this. late 90's

[video=youtube;8ZmykGBZgqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZmykGBZgqY[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 13, 2013)

Greetings fellow 600 watters,

Here is a couple of shots of my babies under 1 600watt cooltube. Roughly 6+ weeks into flower and a couple at almost 4. This is in a 4'x4.5'x7' area.
View attachment 2523621View attachment 2523623View attachment 2523624View attachment 2523627View attachment 2523629View attachment 2523630

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I apologize in advance for any damage incurred while listening to this. late 90's
> 
> [video=youtube;8ZmykGBZgqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZmykGBZgqY[/video]


Geat video Bigworm!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I apologize in advance for any damage incurred while listening to this. late 90's
> 
> [video=youtube;8ZmykGBZgqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZmykGBZgqY[/video]



Man, I feel dumb: sitting listening to the song, and then the gear shows up on the screen and just before the song ended I think to myself, "Ah! A worm gear! Doi!"


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok so I have never needed/used odor control b4.
I attempted a diy carbon filter and it didnt work, and this was over a yr ago. I decided I dont need it anyway.

Now I am growing in my garage and i live in the GHETTO!!
I need to smell proof my grow this time.

I can vent into the attic and or use a filter, I have also heard about ozone generators.

I just need a reliable and proven solution.

Any advice?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll have to hear what others say, because I have yet to need to use odor control, so I know nothing, nichts, niente, nada.
Been up since 1-am, and finally feeling like I can sleep for a bit, so will give it a try.
Be back in a few hours (unless I can't fall asleep).


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll have to hear what others say, because I have yet to need to use odor control, so I know nothing, nichts, niente, nada.
> Been up since 1-am, and finally feeling like I can sleep for a bit, so will give it a try.
> Be back in a few hours (unless I can't fall asleep).


Insomnia sux, good luck!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dude just make you an ona bucket bass.

They are simple and work good for people in a situation like you. Your just trying to prevent the "ghetto" from knowing whats in there correct?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude just make you an ona bucket bass.
> 
> They are simple and work good for people in a situation like you. Your just trying to prevent the "ghetto" from knowing whats in there correct?


Yeah across the street, and the whole block in general are just shit people.

I live in a duplex and have a common attic in case that matters.

And yeah trying to keep the Ghetto from knowing what I do in here.
The old renters here were robbed as were all the neighbors around me.

Ona alone is enough to stop the smell?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah across the street, and the whole block in general are just shit people.
> 
> I live in a duplex and have a common attic in case that matters.
> 
> ...


Oh ya dude an ona bucket will work great. Your house and surroundings will smell like a hospital lol.

I have one at my front door and I can smell it all through out my house.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh ya dude an ona bucket will work great. Your house and surroundings will smell like a hospital lol.
> 
> I have one at my front door and I can smell it all through out my house.


I hope they dont know the ona smell and know why I am pumping the smell out lol.

*How long does that ona last? *


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I hope they dont know the ona smell and know why I am pumping the smell out lol.
> 
> *How long does that ona last? *


If you make an ona bucket it will last you a long time. I fill mine about maybe once every 2 weeks. 

My ona gel has lasted me for 5 grows now lol.

They have other scents to. Just tell them you like to be sterile


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you make an ona bucket it will last you a long time. I fill mine about maybe once every 2 weeks.
> 
> My ona gel has lasted me for 5 grows now lol.
> 
> They have other scents to. Just tell them you like to be sterile


I saw a video that uses a 5 gall bucket
1cup ona gel
1 cup soil moist
9 cups water
1 fan.
I guess this is the common way to do it.

U buy the gallon size ona?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I saw a video that uses a 5 gall bucket
> 1cup ona gel
> 1 cup soil moist
> 9 cups water
> ...


Sure do, I like to buy in bulk because where I live its sometimes a few weeks before I get back to town lol. I love my freedom but it does have some set backs at times.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Timber!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2013)

Word.....


----------



## duchieman (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey everyone. Just popped in to say hi and see what's up but no way am I going back and reading about it. You guys talk too much. lol Hope everyone is well. I'm still growing. They're hurting a bit but I'm going to fix them a bigger bed tonight so they should be happier in the next couple of days. Nothing worth taking pics of but they're getting there. I am out right now and nothing to harvest for weeks yet so I think I'm going to be drying out for a bit. Good thing I'm being kept busy. In fact, I've smoked a lot less these days but I was kind of expecting that. One of my classes is an English class of sorts and we're writing responses to article prompts. This weeks topic was legalizing drugs. Needless to say, I had lots to say about that subject. They tried arguing the short term memory loss thing, until this 47 year old, admittedly smoking since 12, held up his last prompt response that he scored an A on and quashed that theory all to hell. I also argued that due to the fact there are no reported deaths associated with cannabis, this makes it less dangerous than peanuts and aspirin. Anyhow, fun, fun, fun.

Winter finally hit us last week.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2013)

Ona bucket incoming! I went with fresh linen. I can't seem to find bulbs for my ozone generator, they're on a nationwide backorder until March. I need something to keep the entry not smelling like a fine wet nug of danknessssssss and keep my old lady off my ass, a place she loves to be. 

Hey Bass, I have a Querkle nearly ready for flower, oh man does she LOVE to be trained. I may put her in in a week or two or I may upcan her to an 11 gallon and grow a narly beast for the first run. I hope the pheno is good because she's totally resilient to training and I can bend her 180 degrees without issues.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2013)

I love my ona gel and the spray is fuckin awesome if you need to hide smells fast. like clean air.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Ona bucket incoming! I went with fresh linen. I can't seem to find bulbs for my ozone generator, they're on a nationwide backorder until March. I need something to keep the entry not smelling like a fine wet nug of danknessssssss and keep my old lady off my ass, a place she loves to be.
> 
> Hey Bass, I have a Querkle nearly ready for flower, oh man does she LOVE to be trained. I may put her in in a week or two or I may upcan her to an 11 gallon and grow a narly beast for the first run. I hope the pheno is good because she's totally resilient to training and I can bend her 180 degrees without issues.


_*The description for Querkle didnt match mine as u might recall.
*__*Classification: Indica-dominant*_
_*Growing Environment: Indoor/outdoor/greenhouse*_

_*Garden Skills: Beginner*_
_*Flowering Time: 8 - 9 weeks*_
_*Yield: Up to 1/4 lb per plant*_
_*THC Content: High*_
_*Medical Uses: Insomnia, chronic pain relief, muscle spasms, Restless Leg Syndrome (RLS), nausea, anorexia, AIDS, glaucoma, migraines, arthritis*_
_*Breeder: TGA Seeds (Subcool)
*_


_* By breeding the famed Purple Urkle (mother) with award-winning Space Queen, Subcool was able to gift upon the cannabis world, a strain known as Querkle. This indica-dominant strain unfortunately takes on the abysmal growth of Purple Urkle, oftentimes taking up to 6 months to harvest. She grows very typical of an indica, with broad, dark-green leaves. For those growers who are very patient, a long vegetation time can mean a serious increase in size without branches stretching out. Ultimately, this produces a higher yield. Due to the broad leaves, many of the larger fan leaves should be pruned in order for light to reach the lower part of the plant. She flowers between 8 and 9 weeks and is suitable for cultivation indoors, outdoors or in a greenhouse. She consistently rewards patient growers with &#65533; lb yields per plant. She&#65533;s also suitable for the sea of green method of growing and will typically yield &#65533; of an ounce per plant.*_


None of this was true for my Querkle.
She grew tall grew fast yielded super heavy and and was maybe 60/40 sativa dom.
Overall awesome smoke too.
No grape flavor, but more like Rug Dr shampoo, but very welcoming just the same.


_*I hope you have a pheno like that Shwagbag!*_


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I prefer Ernie Ball or SIT but for a beginner I guess those will work. Only time I ever broke a string on stage was using those. Never Again!!!


That's about the worst feeling ever. It's like... yep... I'm the asshole holding up the whole fucking show. Hi.  I thought my friend was silly for putting on new strings for every show, till I broke one.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2013)

LOLOL.... I didn't know other people called it butt rock too. haha... love me some butt rock. Was just trying to explain to my wife what it was the other day.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Evening 6er's! 

Well today I went and go my water heater ordered and all my pieces to fix up the plumbing. So now I'm spent and ready to watch some moonshiners and workaholics and burn some Agent Orange


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2013)

Sup boys and girls. Hope you are all well. I'm gonna finally, FINALLY drop some pr0n on you all tomorrow. It's about fuking time.

Right now, though. Right now, I'm gonna go get *real* high. Who's with me?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yay my beans updated!!


*
*

First-Class Package International Service

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

February 13, 2013, 6:52 pm

JAMAICA, NY 11430 

International Letter









I've never seen them go through Jamaica, NY though lol. 

Oh well I'm hoping to have them no later then next Monday


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yay my beans updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear they aren't lost


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Glad to hear they aren't lost


You and me both brotha. I'm ready to get this one here. I've got about 62 new beans coming


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, the sweet and bitter irony of the seed shipment being processed in Jamaica (NY)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

To Rush fans this is old stuff.
To casual Rush listeners, you might not have seen it before.
To Rush haters: go fuck yourselves 

(family movie from 1969 or 1970, not sure)

[video=youtube_share;Q7zLCw5xy_w]http://youtu.be/Q7zLCw5xy_w[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh, the sweet and bitter irony of the seed shipment being processed in Jamaica (NY)


Haha I know right? When I saw that I was like hmm, wanna add even more irony to it? It's coming in a hemp bag lol!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

Also:
Good to see you stopping in, duchie!
Sounds like you're giving them whippersnappers a run for their money.
Give 'em hell and make them beg for a glass of ice water!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey I know most of the 600'ers are against this chemical, but I have way overgrown my girls waiting for my room(my slow ass) to be finished.
I ended up with some 6' b4 flowering.
I have a 7" tall ceiling lol.

I am gonna use Bushmaster only on the biggest girls who will get too tall.

I am in soil, and have one hempy that might need it as well.

I see the dosing on the bottle, but know that I was told a way different number from someone last time I used it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

I found this in an old thread:



i wrote an email to the guys that make this stuff and they told me that this is the correct way to use their stuff.

this is the actual email i recived

There have been reports that the products can burn under some conditions. 
With the BushMaster and Gravity we have found that over the last 4 years or so, the strains that people are usually growing are now more sensitive than the strains that were popular 4 years ago. 
We have recently changed the dose on BushMaster to 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. 
If that doesn't work then perhaps one more dose of 1/2 teaspoon per gallon can be added a week later. A newer method reported to us is the use of 4 ml. per gallon, allowing it to sit for about 6 hours and then thoroughly washing it out.
Some of the best results ever obtained have been with this method.
Sometimes, though, it's not the plants or the product but simply that people are going hog wild with their nutrients. Most of the time, if there's a problem it's because of over fertilizing. 
If you think you've been over doing it, simply water well with just plain water a couple of days before applying BushMaster and apply it with water only. 
When used one of the above ways there should never be a problem with watering.
With Gravity, we now recommend 1/2 teaspoon per gallon for 2-4 consecutive waterings although it almost always works well with 2 doses.
Again, 99% of the time the problem is heavy over-fertilizing during bloom.
With Purple Maxx, it states on the label that it causes a sudden uptake of nutrients when applied so definitely cut back the nutes. 
If you are using it the last 2 weeks, a lot of people hardly use nutes at all, just the Maxx. 
If you are using it through out bloom you can easily cut back and use about 2/3 of the recommended fertilizer dose and the plants will still
thrive.
We have outdoor growers who run their nutrients at about 500 ppm in a drip systems with 2 ml. of Purple Maxx per gallon and do it all summer and get way better results than using heavy fertilizer with out the Maxx.
Light intensity does have something to do with the burning when it occurs. 
That's why we recommend raising the lights when using Gravity.
Using a 400 Watt light gives you a better margin for safety than a 1000W.
The above info should get you on the right path. These products are all very potent compared to a lot of the swill on the market and they really
work. We sell huge amounts of these products in our store. 
If they didn't do what they're supposed to do someone would have shot me or burned down my store by now!


----------



## eleventysix (Feb 13, 2013)

damn I just love seeing all the pictures of beautiful chron bons out there!! ha
My dinafem Roadrunner auto little buds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's a link to that thread:

*[url]https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/116466-correct-way-use-bush-master.html#post1415282*[/URL]


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 13, 2013)

What's the big deal , why don't people like to use it never used or thought of using it


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> _*The description for Querkle didnt match mine as u might recall.
> *__*Classification: Indica-dominant*_
> _*Growing Environment: Indoor/outdoor/greenhouse*_
> 
> ...


Awesome info thanks! This girl veges with vigor, I have her about a foot tall and about 2 feet wide right now. She should yield nicely if then training works out. After reading your info shes def going into 11 gallon super soil  she's in a 3 gallon bucket of peat and roots organic mix and just starting to take off again.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What's the big deal , why don't people like to use it never used or thought of using it


I have used it in the past. Very common in commercial food production.

http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/plant-growth-regulators-poison-marijuana/


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a link to that thread:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/116466-correct-way-use-bush-master.html#post1415282*https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/116466-correct-way-use-bush-master.html#post1415282*


weird my bottle says 5ml per 5 gallons in soil, I read both bottles I have that were purchased different times.
That is only 1ml per gallon water, but it says per 5 gall nutrient solution.
Thats wierd


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> weird my bottle says 5ml per 5 gallons in soil, I read both bottles I have that were purchased different times.
> That is only 1ml per gallon water, but it says per 5 gall nutrient solution.
> Thats wierd


I think it's written that way because most of us need to mix up larger batches of nutes, depending on size of the grow.
But it all still comes out to 1ml per gallon.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> some vids of the dry space bomb. i have kept a cut and will run it again, this time in a mono strain so i should be able to do it more justice because i'm not happy with the density.
> everything else be fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was never all that dense, but Im not complaining one bit! You did a great job, looks fantastic!



billcollector99 said:


> skunky monkey, grape kush, and i think you got some cougars too? i could be wrong though.


Boy I miss seeing those around the 600! I always dug your macros, fat juicy trichomes!



giggles26 said:


> Morning 6er's!
> 
> I hate our postal service with a passion, my beans left overseas 9 days ago and usps still hasn't updated their shit and they are saying they can't track it. smdh.
> 
> No wonder they have over 5 billion in govt bail outs.


I love the postal system. You can drop something in a box usually right on the corner and in a few days it will be anywhere in the country,,, for pennies! amazing.



bassman999 said:


> So here is my monitor next to my water, coffee, ans bag of Nepal.
> Breakfast of champions.
> \View attachment 2523529




Prime trapping material, bass. You have got to be more careful!




wormdrive66 said:


> I have mp3's but no video. How can I post an mp3 on here? If anyone wants to hear some heavy Butt Rock. lol


I wanna hear!



DoobieBrother said:


> I'm starting to feel rumbly in my tumbly...


Gotta love that bear  



wormdrive66 said:


> I apologize in advance for any damage incurred while listening to this. late 90's


Awesome!

The beginning reminded me of this song.
[video=youtube;gNLHQVd06Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNLHQVd06Ps[/video]



bassman999 said:


> Ok so I have never needed/used odor control b4.
> I attempted a diy carbon filter and it didnt work, and this was over a yr ago. I decided I dont need it anyway.
> 
> Now I am growing in my garage and i live in the GHETTO!!
> ...


If you use carbon filters you just have to make sure any air that leaves the area passes through the filter. Iv read some things about oz generators possibly being a health risk.
I love my ona gel carbon filter combo  



Bobotrank said:


> Sup boys and girls. Hope you are all well. I'm gonna finally, FINALLY drop some pr0n on you all tomorrow. It's about fuking time.
> 
> Right now, though. Right now, I'm gonna go get *real* high. Who's with me?


Im with ya BOBO!!!  good to have you back.



giggles26 said:


> Yay my beans updated!!
> 
> 
> First-Class Package International ServiceProcessed through USPS Sort FacilityFebruary 13, 2013, 6:52 pmJAMAICA, NY 11430International Letter
> ...


Well there you go.... Still hate the postal system? 




wormdrive66 said:


> Timber!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2523842View attachment 2523843
> View attachment 2523846



Thats what Im talking about!!! 

I cant wait to post bud pr0n again 



DoobieBrother said:


> To Rush fans this is old stuff.
> To casual Rush listeners, you might not have seen it before.
> To Rush haters: go fuck yourselves
> 
> (family movie from 1969 or 1970, not sure)




Thats the shiz! 
Im very thankful my family, for the most part, was open enough to understand that I needed to go through my own path. Well I guess they just accepted it when they saw there was no other way  Now they are all jealous of my stress/carefree lifestyle  I tell them they all need to smoke more cannabis.



speaking of, Im gonna go get lit and snap some pics  Day 7~ 12/12!!! woooooooot!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I think it's written that way because most of us need to mix up larger batches of nutes, depending on size of the grow.
> But it all still comes out to 1ml per gallon.


Isnt a tsp 5m though?
I didnt go look it up though lol.

That would be 2.5 ml per gallon then 2.5x more than the bottle says.
The thing is that my friend gave me this bottle a few yrs ago and told me 1 tsp per gallon I think. 

I am just confused now


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Isnt a tsp 5m though?
> I didnt go look it up though lol.
> 
> That would be 2.5 ml per gallon then 2.5x more than the bottle says.
> ...


They changed it a few years back. 1ml per gallon is all you need. Too many people were over using it with disastrous results. You can use it up to 5ml per gallon but only on really huge outdoor plants in garden box's.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> They changed it a few years back. 1ml per gallon is all you need. Too many people were over using it with disastrous results. You can use it up to 5ml per gallon but only on really huge outdoor plants in garden box's.


well my indoor Gods Gift (biggest girl)is 6ft tall and 3.5ft wide after I chopped a 5 gallon bucket full of smashed in branches and foilage.
And this is pre flowering size btw...


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> well my indoor Gods Gift (biggest girl)is 6ft tall and 3.5ft wide after I chopped a 5 gallon bucket full of smashed in branches and foilage.
> And this is pre flowering size btw...


Good lord bass, do u have a bottleneck? Lol you gotta super crop that emeffer.... And flower a month or two sooner lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> To Rush fans this is old stuff.
> To casual Rush listeners, you might not have seen it before.
> To Rush haters: go fuck yourselves
> 
> ...


am i gonna see you in portland my friend?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Good lord bass, do u have a bottleneck? Lol you gotta super crop that emeffer.... And flower a month or two sooner lol


He is a Jungle Warrior.

[video=youtube;MwHWbsvgQUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwHWbsvgQUE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Good lord bass, do u have a bottleneck? Lol you gotta super crop that emeffer.... And flower a month or two sooner lol


There is was, well still is a bottleck currently.
After up canning these bitched they just took off.
I am finishing my grow area tomorrow with more panda and more 2x4s.
Then I am gonna tackle the smell problem b4 I have one and buy some nutes.

Nite 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> am i gonna see you in portland my friend?


I live in Salem, but later this summer would be for a drive up the highway to get way high.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Prime trapping material, bass. You have got to be more careful!
> 
> View attachment 2524322


Collecting souls...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I live in Salem, but later this summer would be for a drive up the highway to get way high.


salem it is then. lol

ill be driving through next week


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 13, 2013)

My grows slowed down to next to nothing during the last half of 2012 due to health & family losses, and I have zero herb right now to share bowls with. 
But if you want to take a break from your drive and meet for lunch somewhere (or whatever time of the day/night you pass through), would be glad to hook up!
Ihop?
Red Robin?
etc?


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

Sheesh, I go out on the lash for a night and I come back to War and Peace amount of posts!! Some chinwaggin ggoing on in here last night.

Some amount of tabs you got open there Bass!


bassman999 said:


> So here is my monitor next to my water, coffee, ans bag of Nepal.
> Breakfast of champions.
> \View attachment 2523529


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Collecting souls...


You all can't collect souls like I can


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

Now play nicely with peoples souls children!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You all can't collect souls like I can
> 
> View attachment 2524465





DST said:


> Now play nicely with peoples souls children!!!



[video=youtube_share;2u3eQc_rx54]http://youtu.be/2u3eQc_rx54[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> He is a Jungle Warrior.
> 
> (*Tarzan jungle call)



I'm going to record the audio and use it as a cellphone ringtone.
Currently, my main ringtone is "Sehnsucht" by Rammstein, right where the guitar kicks in:

[video=youtube_share;jVmX6d1B1aU]http://youtu.be/jVmX6d1B1aU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

lol its happening again.
Well im toasted and cracking, gotta hit the hay though,,,, and a good morning to you folks across the pond .




Pr0n edit:










Edit edit:

Just notice the 1/2" pvc used for holding the screens is *600psi * FSM^^^ psi, thats what I plan on yielding, a pound per square inch... Wish me luck!​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2013)

Schedule 40 FTW


----------



## duchieman (Feb 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> To Rush fans this is old stuff.
> To casual Rush listeners, you might not have seen it before.
> To Rush haters: go fuck yourselves
> 
> ...


Don't give me speeches cuz they're oh so droll,
Leave me alone and let me Rock and Roll!

Good seeing you too Doob. Gotta run. Have a great day all.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

Snipped today, Engineers Dream, this one is a keeper for sure. Put her into reveg today. Fingers crossed for that. Smells like Galia Melons freshly cut. Can't wait for the dry and cure smell. It's almost tasty enough to eat just now....
various pics in different light.































Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

oooh weeee. looks lush that man. sticky icky icky.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2013)

hot dam D,that looks real good.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

cheers lads, she certainly smells as good as she looks, that's for sure. It's all in the toking though eh!


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 14, 2013)

Jonny has harvested 1 vortex plant....101 dry weight. She's frosty and stinky 


View attachment 2524695View attachment 2524696View attachment 2524697View attachment 2524698

The smell is potent, the high is intense, and the buds are super frosty. I can barely finish a bowl of this shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

Dank 101 passed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2013)

Yo, yo, yo, 600!
Wassup?
Uh,
This goes out to all the growers of dank,
wherever you are...

"I wanna Smoke Your Weed"
©2013 DoobieBrother

I wanna smoke your weed.
Yeah.
I got one empty bowl 
and two lungs in need

of that sweet smoke,
that'll take me higher,
after I kick the tires
and light the fires.

I wanna blaze your herb.
kick my brain to the curb
Breath deep of the smoke
Until I almost choke.

Then let it out,
when my eyes fade,
there is no doubt
you got the cannabis clout.

I wanna sample your ganja,
your sticky nugs excite me
they invite me
to fill my lungs to capacity

It's like a purple haze,
all in my brain,
it tingles with excitement
and I try to maintain

My composure.

But it's hard
when the world is slowing down
and my heart is speeding up,
But, still, I just can't get enough.

I wanna burn your grass.
I wanna trim your hedges
Milking the glass,
and couching my ass.

No power
of my own,
eyes all bloody 
I'm stoned to the bone.

Feeling groovy,
Eyes Half Closed
Shit's so surreal,
like in a Kubrick movie.

But now I thirst,
in the worst possible way,
mouth is like a desert,
Spit is M.I.A.

So I go to the sink
and fill up a glass
of cool clear water
straight from the tap.

I chug it down,
faster than gravity,
Be witness to my display
of arid depravity.

Down one glass 
in under five seconds,
so I can fill it up again
just as fast as I can,

Stumble back to the couch,
drink in my hand,
and plop right down
too wobbly to stand.

I smoked your weed,
and I'm paying the price,
I can't get any higher
and it feels so nice

to rock the buzz
and roll the stone,
and smoke the plant
that everybody loves.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 14, 2013)

yeild of my first plant i took down on monday morning


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

So I dosed my Gods Gift and Purple Ak with the BM
I was too high and couldnt think right on the dosing.
I was using 1/4tsp and did like 8 I think in 2.25-2.5 gall water.
I was thinking I was using 1ml and not 1.4tsp lol.
Oh well what done is done, and at least if its a problem I didnt do it to any other girls.
Also I did it in ph'd water and no nutes.
How long will it take to see if they are mad about it?
I figure after 24 hrs if they arent burned or drooping they are ok?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice buds, bud!
And more to come just makes it that much more sweet.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know about soil/ hempy... but in hydro my gals when put on Bushmaster would stop stretching within 24 hours. So you should see results either way within 48 I would guess. While I'm not using it anymore, it sure is amazing how well the bushmaster works.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know about soil/ hempy... but in hydro my gals when put on Bushmaster would stop stretching within 24 hours. So you should see results either way within 48 I would guess. While I'm not using it anymore, it sure is amazing how well the bushmaster works.


I used it once on my Querkle.
She went from 7ft pre flower to almost 8 after stretch, but mad did she produce and what a short flowering time too.
I never grew her b4 or after to see what she was like without though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I am making chili
I am doing it from scratch to avoid salt
I have my beans pre soaked already kidney and pinto.
I have tomatoes, bell peppers, onions, garlic, and hot peppers
I have 3 chili powders and paprika, cayenne powder, granulated onion, granulated garlic, cumin
2lbs premium stew meat and some other stuff

I am excited

EDIT

heres some ingredients


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

MMMMM.... and I'm getting hungry!

That sounds really good bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pics of the cooking process

Browning meat

Browning veggies


Tomatoes processed and one can of paste added and all my preliminary spices and bottled water added


I have crock on high for 1 hr then low for several hrs then Ill add beans for an hr and done..oh and Ill add a lil salt 15 min b4 done too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's an oldie but a goodie:

[video=youtube_share;D6EGrKOBh9M]http://youtu.be/D6EGrKOBh9M[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2013)

That reminds me of this.

[video=youtube;3GjmJHS8aYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GjmJHS8aYg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 14, 2013)

Man!
I haven't seen any stuff from "Fridays" in FOREVER.
Too funny!


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's some Valentines Day treats for everyone! Right around 2 1/2 weeks into flower. 

Welcome to the jungle... 


We got buds for days...


They'll get you high, let you fly...


Put you in a haze...


In the jungle... Welcome to the Jungle...


Where it's always full of... Wah-wah-wah-wah-weed, weed, weed!


Yeah, that's right, I went Guns N' Roses for this update! I'm out before Axl Rose tries to sue me, peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

haha awesome


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 14, 2013)

So how do ur blue pits handle food and feedings ...
I try and do as much research as possible before flowering anything 
Mine are in pro mix with no adative like worm castings etc so I do feed erly but aiming for.later in life
Do they like heavy feeding lite feeding etc.....
I have fed tea once and full dose nutes Wich my schedual is low and works up to full in feeding
Reason I ask is I feed to much an accident oops a mistake I generally dnt do but have so many plants in diffrent stages of life that it happened but they loved it so wondering if I should push nutes hard in late vedge and flower


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 14, 2013)

The leaf structure fattened up and pushed out to a fatter leaf and the first sets came in strong over night I've grown a lot of seeds but just seems like they liked the feeding u guys know what I mean ur in tune with ur plants and know when they like and dnt like stuff


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

They handled the transition to hot soil with no problem. I get the feeling they like to gobble up food, but Im growing in SS so I dont know how much they are actually eating... But with their high octane growth rate I suspect they like to eat 
On that note Im going to brew up a full strength batch of veg tea for them,,, just starting second week of 12/12, I will give them flower tea once they start focusing on bud production.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> They handled the transition to hot soil with no problem. I get the feeling they like to gobble up food, but Im growing in SS so I dont know how much they are actually eating... But with their high octane growth rate I suspect they like to eat
> On that note Im going to brew up a full strength batch of veg tea for them,,, just starting second week of 12/12, I will give them flower tea once they start focusing on bud production.


 Ya was wondering about that with the ss being a strong soil urs look nice and green like my kush strains that like food


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 14, 2013)

And I have feeling there going to like food also


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually run my vedge nutes up to week 2 2 n half then start my flower nutes a week before they get flipped to 12/12


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 14, 2013)

Some properly purged bho none of that snap crackle pop shit save that for rice krispes lol ime ripped got these from a buddy all same strain diffrent brands of butane


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2013)

Who wants some pr0n???

ME! Thread rip.

Week 5. Today I gave em some veg tea to slow the fade. Otherwise they are ripping.



Agent Orange


Deadhead OG


Lambsbread


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 14, 2013)

Shits looking nice bro. Like the scrog. Want to get some dead head myself going.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 14, 2013)

wake n bake in might chop another down the day see if a can be arsed


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Shits looking nice bro. Like the scrog. Want to get some dead head myself going.


Thanks man, I'll let you know how she is. I'm not sure what to expect with flowering times for her... I've read all over the place 8 weeks 8 weeks, but on CC's site they say it can go as long as 10. :/


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

Morning Peoples,

Method, My DOGs are N and Mg hungry whotes, so I treated the Blue Pits that way as well. I basically have a fairly straight regime as I make my own medium from my compost, recycled medium etc. Then I just add full strength supersoil mix every other watering. I don't go down the booster or pk13/14 route anymore so I am kind of like whodat in that they are eating up, but to give you an exact measurement would be difficult. I would def say they like their cake! I laways find that strains that have that blueish tinge in their leaves can eat and eat......


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks grand bassman.

Here's some tips for chilli I have gleaned over the years.

Add a spoonful of brown sugar when adding your tomatoes and paste (too much tomato can cause a dish to be a tad acidic.)

For a delicous and natural sweet flavour (to be added on top of the spoonful of sugar) Grind down a few carrots and add them when you add your meat. I promise adding these to your recipe will enhance the taste of your food. Love me some chilli!



bassman999 said:


> Pics of the cooking process
> 
> Browning meat
> View attachment 2524910
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

And if you are a veggie, or aint got much cash, subsitute more of the meat for carrots (maybe add some celery in as well). And an ingenious thing the South African miners came up with to substitute meat, is to dip white bread in milk, and then add that with the little meat you got. It works!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

Evening Sixers!! Still trimming away. My trimming assistant is MIA so I am trying to do it myself. @#$%%$#$%^$# 

Nice work Bobo. Love the dead head, great strain for sure.

Freshly trimmed prOn


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks man. Looks like you've got some chronic there yourself. 

Good Morgen DST


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

And a frosty morgen it is....but hey, it's Friday!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yalll see this one yet? Yeeeeehaw


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

It's early here and you are confusing me Onthedl? lol.


----------



## dieselweed (Feb 15, 2013)

I have 3 months to finish flowering this kush n cheese, and i flipped to 12/12 today.

Am i fucked?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

No. You'll be fine. 10 weeks max for kush in my experience, depending on the cheese 8-9 weeks.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

DST said:


> It's early here and you are confusing me Onthedl? lol.


LOL confuseded about what sir its 222 in the am over here just thought yall might wanna see some pretty purple nuggage lol


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't see no purple nuggage pic.....sad face>> oh, wait, I've got my own purple nuggage! yah. Please let me see yours as well though?)lol.

Steau Bucharest fans in Dam square, 
[youtube]8kx7BqOLbD0[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Just woke up from a brief 12-hour nap, and boy am I tired.
I didn't even know it was Friday until you said so, D.
Not a good thing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

DST said:


> I can't see no purple nuggage pic.....sad face>> oh, wait, I've got my own purple nuggage! yah. Please let me see yours as well though?)lol.
> 
> Steau Bucharest fans in Dam square,
> [youtube]8kx7BqOLbD0[/youtube]


Sometimes I think WW3 will be started by drunk hooligans.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yalll see this one yet? Yeeeeehaw


Can u see the picture in this post DST i can nayone else haveing problems seeing it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't see any pics in your posts, just the words.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

still nadda mate.......


onthedl0008 said:


> Can u see the picture in this post DST i can nayone else haveing problems seeing it?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

And over zealous policing.....


DoobieBrother said:


> Sometimes I think WW3 will be started by drunk hooligans.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

I dont get it wierd it was a link from another site maybe this site just doesnt allow links to pix at other sites who know ill get it figured out i guess good to know for future reference no probs here i guess... Peace n good vibes too all

View attachment 2525727


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

I can see it noo. Looks lekker!!!!!


onthedl0008 said:


> I dont get it wierd it was a link from another site maybe this site just doesnt allow links to pix at other sites who know ill get it figured out i guess good to know for future reference no probs here i guess... Peace n good vibes too all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

One begets the other.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys!

So last run at day 28 my WW Hermed on me. So far this run I'm at day 31 and all looks great still. Only thing is that last night I fed them cause ppm was down to 200. So I fed and brought it to 500ppm and today they are all burnt, curled tips. 

So my Q is if it's normal to start getting yellowing leaves about half way threw flower? This happened last time too. I don't get why they where looking great and still do but looks like N difficiensy but it can't be that cause it has enough food. PH ranges from 6.0 to 5.8. Roots look amazing and its in DWC. I'm with them now and just got here so if anything is missing in info you may need to answer me please let me know and I'll get it up. I know I'm the worst Q asker but I really want a completely successful flower. To me this doesn't seem right but I could be over reacting... Probably not tho. 

Also why would the same exact strain look and taste different? When my boy grows this strain it's finished product is brighter and smells MUCH stronger then mine. He doesn't share secrets. Gready bastard! Any ideas?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> One begets the other.


*I absolutely DO NOT condone police violence or intimidation. Just want to make that totally clear. 
Having been on the authoritarian side of the line in foreign countries in both combat roles and performing peacekeeping duties while in-country, it is a matter of maintaining discipline in the face of the unknown and mastering one's fears. 
The discipline I refer to is one's self-discipline, and that of fellow officers/soldiers, otherwise things escalate at an alarming rate and that's when people get hurt. 
No one should get cracked over the head or stuck in the chest with a police baton unless it is the only way to stop them from hurting/killing someone. 
I'm all for peaceful protests & demonstrations. 
But bad apples on both sides make violence an almost inevitability in far too many situations.
We, myself especially, have a long ways to go before we evolve to the next level of humanity.


What I meant of my WW3 comment was an ironic & sad view on human nature for things to get out of hand, and usually over nothing of matter.



Happy Friday to all!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So last run at day 28 my WW Hermed on me. So far this run I'm at day 31 and all looks great still. Only thing is that last night I fed them cause ppm was down to 200. So I fed and brought it to 500ppm and today they are all burnt, curled tips.
> 
> ...


What are you feeding your plants and what are their npk ratio's?


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Doobs, but I already knew you were one of the good guys!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> *I absolutely DO NOT condone police violence or intimidation. Just want to make that totally clear.
> Having been on the authoritarian side of the line in foreign countries in both combat roles and performing peacekeeping duties while in-country, it is a matter of maintaining discipline in the face of the unknown and mastering one's fears.
> The discipline I refer to is one's self-discipline, and that of fellow officers/soldiers, otherwise things escalate at an alarming rate and that's when people get hurt.
> No one should cracked over the head or stuck in the chest with a police baton unless it is the only way to stop them from hurting/killing someone.
> ...


I unfortunately feel that too many go into law enforcement to continue their bullying they started in middle school,and not to "Protect and Serve" unfortunately.
I know you were one of the good ones though. 
I have been on the receiving end of police brutality b4 that was unwarranted...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So last run at day 28 my WW Hermed on me. So far this run I'm at day 31 and all looks great still. Only thing is that last night I fed them cause ppm was down to 200. So I fed and brought it to 500ppm and today they are all burnt, curled tips.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind I havent done DWC, but 500 ppm seems low for a burn. Is it possible that your ppm meter is in need of calibration?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

Fact is u will see alot of similarities in symptoms in underfeeding that u will also see in overfeeding almost identical.. just gotta pay attention to what all ur feeding ur res and most def get ur meter calibrated otherwise its senceless to have it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Thanks for the clarification Doobs, but I already knew you were one of the good guys!!!


I've traded my sword in for a pair of trimming scissors, and am far better off for it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm glad you hydro guys hang out here in the 600.
In a year or less the wife & I are going house hunting, and I plan on delving into hydro a little further than the hempy's I'm trying out now, after I have a small grow room set up.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Keep in mind I havent done DWC, but 500 ppm seems low for a burn. Is it possible that your ppm meter is in need of calibration?


Thats something I thought as well. Last run I was 1500ppm peak and at lowest was 600ppm. I figured I see what happens with a lot less food as I feel there's just no need for all that excess. Till just now this one plant is MORE then my last harvest combined! So to answer calibration suggestion, I mixed a specific amount of food and the chart tells you what your ppm should read. When I checked I was dead on what it stated I should be at. So I "believe" it's ok.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Thats something I thought as well. Last run I was 1500ppm peak and at lowest was 600ppm. I figured I see what happens with a lot less food as I feel there's just no need for all that excess. Till just now this one plant is MORE then my last harvest combined! So to answer calibration suggestion, I mixed a specific amount of food and the chart tells you what your ppm should read. When I checked I was dead on what it stated I should be at. So I "believe" it's ok.


I am not a hydro guy as I stated, but maybe a flush then refill at 750 ppm?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> I dont get it wierd it was a link from another site maybe this site just doesnt allow links to pix at other sites who know ill get it figured out i guess good to know for future reference no probs here i guess... Peace n good vibes too all
> 
> View attachment 2525727


I dont think RIU likes external links from competing sites.

I love that shade of Lavender or Purple or whatever!


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 15, 2013)

u guys think a 240cfm duct fan can cool a 600 in a 2x3 with no temp issues?
insight will be much appreciated


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think it will be enough, unless you are drawing cool air into your growspace at the same time.
I was in a similar sized closet, running a 435cfm fan through 6" ducting and a light hood, and it helped tremendously, but without a second (smaller) fan drawing cool air in from the room, or outside, it would heat up to over 90-f in very short order.

Are you using a ducted light hood, or open wing, or cool tube?


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 15, 2013)

sup doobiebrotha. thanks for quick reply.. i havent bought it off my buddy yet, but its in a hood with glass. i have a buddy who has a 400 in hood with glass with a 112cfm fan and it keeps it at 10 above ambient. i had seen a chart and it shows what cfm is required to keep temps 5 degrees - 30 from ambient and it was pretty much right on with my buddys set up so i thought i should ask before sticking by what the chart says.
my set up ideally would be 240cfm to hood straight out of cab/tent. then tent would have a separate exhaust with passive intake.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

just got done building my new flowering bubble. polyed in and nice and clean. 10x 6 x 7 planning on getting another 600....just spent loot on turning the 4x4 tent into my veg room with a new 6 bulb t5 fan and timers. everything is in full swing looking nice. monday will be 3 weeks flower for my jumble of girls. ....saw some nice purple urkle in denver yesterday, hope mine turns out that purple. happy with the timewrecks right now, almost 2 weeks from seed looking healthy. dina fem diesel is popped and so is the critical 47. clone of the exodus just transplanted clone of the maui transplanted.

got some new strains for the shop.....kandy kush, mammoth , and Lucy.


super stoked. tried some diamond jedi og .....very nice smoke and flavor, thinking about grabbing a clone of it soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think a 240 cfm will be enough. I'd get a bigger fan.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 15, 2013)

k thanks guys..how much cfm should i aim for


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

My closet grow was 27" x 38", and total vertical space was 6' from the shelf the plants were on up to the ceiling.
I live in Oregon (to give an idea of my ambient temperatures for comparison to where you live), and the 6" ducting through the light hood gets it's air from the room.
That uses the 435cfm fan, and is also good enough for when/if I need to add a medium-sized charcoal canister.

I have a 265cfm squirrel cage fan attached to 4" ducting that draws cool air into the closet directly from the air outside (through a window insert).
That fan is controlled by a thermostatic fan controller set at 80-f, and the fan cycles on & off every 3 to 5 minutes during the winter, and stays on full time in the warm months.
In the Summer, I replace that with a 3" hose from a portable A/C unit (I made a simple manifold out of a box so I can split the cool air into 3 hoses: one for my grow closet, one for the room it's in, and one routed to the master bedroom next to it.)

Some of it will depend on how much room above your light you have to keep the hot air up away from the canopy level of your plants.
If there is no room for the hot air to rise up, it will stay low in the closet and need extra cooling.
That was why mine needed the extra cooling: I only had about 12 inches above the light hood, and I filled it with pillows to help muffle the sound of the air whooshing through the openings of the light hood's ducts.

If your plants are on the ground and not grown excessively tall, and you have full ceiling height, you might be able to get away with less of a fan set up than me.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

I use a 435 cfm 6" inline fan. That cools a 1000w in a 2' x 3' x 9' closet. I wouldn't get any less than a 6" fan.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, what jig said.
I only paid about $135 for a ValuLine 435cfm 6" centrifugal fan, and have been happy with it, except for the motor that's used is not totally compatible with a fan speed controller (will burn the motor out in about a year).
It's got such strong suction that I can remove the retaining straps that secures the 24"x 24" plate of tempered quartz glass to my hood and can't separate the glass from the metal frame until the fan is shut off.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

lol i just had to get a speed controller for the bubble, with 25 feet of insulated ducting in front and 10 ft behind with backpressure my cfm on my 435 was almost cut in half....i knew because my intake which is passive from the inside of the house but is also 435 cfm was blowing up my bubble like a balloon. im running the fan at 45 % and they even each other out now while maintaining 77 degrees in a 10x 6 x 7 approx. room with 1 600. in the day i run a small space heater because of the backdraft i get and it being less than 10 degrees outside.....but all works now!!!! 

Now once i get that second inline 600 nexto the first il step up the exhale to a 700+ cfm fan and run my 435 intake at 100percent power......hoping itl work


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Flexible ducting is a airflow killer, for sure (from the rough surface, as well as the hose sagging, and from it compressing from the vacuum effect of the air flow. All are major influences on air flow).
I switched to 6" galvanized stove pipe for a smooth and quieter flow with the only pressure loss being from elbow joints, and 25-ft of pipe ducting.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2013)

well iv just been talking to a m8 who telling me one my other m8s just started growing and done hydro he isnt a smoker and just after making sum quick bucks as all other m8s are smokers so i hear he has pulled off 5 in a half oz bone dry off of 1 plant!!

im yet to find out what set up he was using and stuff il be onto that tomorow when i go for footy bet and see the lads and was thinking i might try a big wilma 4 pot in my 4x4 tent instead of 6 plants in soil in 10ltr pots just like iv done in my 3x3

any of yous use a wilma and could giv me a bit advice on them good or bad and what mediums they like using


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Flexible ducting is a airflow killer, for sure (from the rough surface, as well as the hose sagging, and from it compressing from the vacuum effect of the air flow. All are major influences on air flow).
> I switched to 6" galvanized stove pipe for a smooth and quieter flow with the only pressure loss being from elbow joints, and 25-ft of pipe ducting.


Thats good info Doob.
My cheapo 8" ducting compresses almost flat at a bend and I loose about half my cfm.
I am gonna plump my new diy tent with what you suggested.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

You'll also find that the noise from the fan is cut in half.
Most of the noise is from the inlet & exhaust openings being right next to the fan blades, so when you use stove pipe instead of flex-hose, it makes a big difference.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

the reason i use insulated ducting is for cold and i also coil it to reduce sound, i know it reduces flow but when your nights are -20degrees Fahrenheit regularly u need the insulation. i also have 8" ports on my hoods but use a reducer to the 6 inch ducting. it makes it a bit noisey but once i attached my carbon filter i couldnt hear it at all. zero sound almost. with the bubble zipped up i cant hear it only the intake and with the door closed you cant hear that at all.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> You'll also find that the noise from the fan is cut in half.
> Most of the noise is from the inlet & exhaust openings being right next to the fan blades, so when you use stove pipe instead of flex-hose, it makes a big difference.


I cut my noise in half with a speed controller and thats a waste of power.
I found 5' 6" 30 gauge for like $9


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

This last winter during the cold nights when the light is on, I had terrible condensation problems on the cool air side of the system.
Water was steadily dripping off the pipe all the way to the light hood, even with towels wrapped for insulation (can't afford actual insulation right now).
I eventually disconnected the cool air intake from the window insert and let it just draw air from the room.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

i was contemplating running different light venting and room venting but i dont see the need right now, maybe when im running four 600s


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

doobie that is exactly what we have going on up here above 10000ft......remember the thicker insulation ducting is best, its got a black wrap on it, cant recall the brand.....another helpful tip i learned was to make sure the control box on your fan (where the cord comes out of) is on top and not below the fan where the water can short out and cause fire!!! At work we use 12" fans to cool multiple thousands in each flowering room all insulated and we still get drips from condensation on the fans alone. if the air is 15 degrees and the room is 80 you are going to get that no matter what you do.....we also run gigantic dehumidifiers for that reason in winter.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

I hadn't thought about the power box being in the line of fire like that.
I'll be switching it up today.
It's not as much of an issue for me as I have my fan set up as a tractor fan (the fan is located at the exhaust-end of the cooling circuit), so the air is near room temperature by the time it's heading towards the fan.
But I'll still be changing it, as it makes no sense to take the chance.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

No worries man , youve thrown out plenty of gems on here.......


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> lol i just had to get a speed controller for the bubble, with 25 feet of insulated ducting in front and 10 ft behind with backpressure my cfm on my 435 was almost cut in half....i knew because my intake which is passive from the inside of the house but is also 435 cfm was blowing up my bubble like a balloon. im running the fan at 45 % and they even each other out now while maintaining 77 degrees in a 10x 6 x 7 approx. room with 1 600. in the day i run a small space heater because of the backdraft i get and it being less than 10 degrees outside.....but all works now!!!!
> 
> Now once i get that second inline 600 nexto the first il step up the exhale to a 700+ cfm fan and run my 435 intake at 100percent power......hoping itl work


is ur 435cfm on intake or to exhaust the heat from 600? 435cfm at 45% is 190cfm. and with 190 u can maintain 10 degree from ambient? clarify for me please


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Speaking of 10,000ft, I once got high up on the peak of Conifer Mtn. with some Matanuska Thunderfuck during x-mas break from trade school in Denver, back in '87.

*well, got high several times during my visit up there


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

i run my exhale at full force because of the long ducting , it exhausts my room through my light..... 


i run my intake which is also a 435 at 45-50 percent as to not blow up my flowering poly bubble....i do that becaUSE AT 45 PERCENT IT SEEMS TO MATCH THE EXHALE. I ALSO HAVE A 12 INCH oscillating fan on in the room moving air around. the room is 10x 6 x 7


----------



## supchaka (Feb 15, 2013)

My sister just informed me she won a partial lotto. Half million after tax, I'm stoked for her. She's never had things really good in her life and this is gonna get her into a home as an owner for the first time in her life. I just gotta tell everyone I know, it's like knowing someone famous! Well to me anyways


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

a single 600 in a lol 420 cubit foot room is not very hot at all with out the exhale running and the bubble closed up it get to 90 degrees, ive had my 4x4 tent with the same light get above 100. of course no plants were in the rooms at the times of testing.....lol 420 cubic ft. youda thought i did that on purpose hehehe


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

hell yeah supachuka congrats to you and your family man your sister is one lucky lady!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuckin' AWESOME!!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

Just gotta plug good karma again........gave my buddy a deathstar 3 pack i got and now hes got beautiful clones for me off of a from seed presexed 3 month old female........good karma folks.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok so still trying to determine sex on these girls.
These are 2 Stank Ape (BC99's creation)

I think the 2nd one might be a girl


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

look like girls but look for those little stamen primordial growths that look like little bumps. i wouldnt call it till you see white pistil or premy balls


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

in pic 2 is that a pistil coming from the sheathing? cant tell by the pic


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ExD3YqkIj9c]http://youtu.be/ExD3YqkIj9c[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^^^^hahahhahaha


ok so my buddy had his friend and a girl who he didnt know (the friends fling at the time) go over to his house while he was out of town and make hash for him. he was really sketched out about the girl seeing his stuff and all the quantity around and so he told his friend to tell her lol and i quote " if you dont steal anything, i wont rape you" .....wow man.....wow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Holy shit this is good:

[video=youtube_share;Y-DKrwdSFWY]http://youtu.be/Y-DKrwdSFWY[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> in pic 2 is that a pistil coming from the sheathing? cant tell by the pic


Weird I saw that in pic and said I think girl, but didnt see it till I looked at the pic.

Ill look again

As u can tell I am a clone guy and never use seeds really, and this is why lol.
I am blind and untrained.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

made me fall down ahahahaha


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

i really thought that was seth mcfarlane thats incredible voice manipulation.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, I can manage a passable Stewie, but no luck with Peter.
It's a weird voice to do, for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

Edit: looks like a million posts since I started this post...





DST said:


> And a frosty morgen it is....but hey, it's Friday!


What a pleasant surprise, I didnt know it was friday  not like it makes much difference for me lol, just another bootiefull day.



DoobieBrother said:


> *I absolutely DO NOT condone police violence or intimidation. Just want to make that totally clear.
> Having been on the authoritarian side of the line in foreign countries in both combat roles and performing peacekeeping duties while in-country, it is a matter of maintaining discipline in the face of the unknown and mastering one's fears.
> The discipline I refer to is one's self-discipline, and that of fellow officers/soldiers, otherwise things escalate at an alarming rate and that's when people get hurt.
> No one should get cracked over the head or stuck in the chest with a police baton unless it is the only way to stop them from hurting/killing someone.
> ...


Its hard to keep your cool when cops are mixed in the crowd (dressed as protestors) in a peaceful protest, and actually instigating necessary police intervention via the acts of random vandalism. Yeah you all may call BS on that but its true.... They will be the cause of the tipping point, and tipping is actually in someones interests because it gives them perfect reason to declare a police state on the pretenses of an unstable society in need of control. Basic tactics to get someone to destroy themselves,,, quietly push them to the breaking point and when they snap and act illogical they will look like crazy fools in front of everyone, while you sit back and act just as shocked as everyone else. 



SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So last run at day 28 my WW Hermed on me. So far this run I'm at day 31 and all looks great still. Only thing is that last night I fed them cause ppm was down to 200. So I fed and brought it to 500ppm and today they are all burnt, curled tips.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a friend to me! Its normal, Iv grown the same cuts in soil and dwc both acting and looking very different from eachother.

There are so many variables to consider I cant tell you exactly whats going on but I can tell you what Iv learned from my exp growing in dwc.

This is what I did. (kept plenty of detailed notes everyday.)
I would test the nute solution, lets just say~~
ph~ 5.8
ppm~1300
temp~60 something usually

^^^this is just an example 

At the end of the day I would check again and lets say this has happened.
ph~5.1
ppm~1550 

This tells me the original solution was too strong, the plants were drinking available water and leaving extra nutes behind.

I dilute with water ph to 7 the result.

ph~6.1
ppm~850

I check again the next day.
Result.
ph~6.5
ppm~735

This tells me 850 is a little too low for this particular strain at this point in time. PH rises and ppm drops.

I adjust again.
This time I drop the ph and rais the ppm.
ph~5.3
ppm~1050

Check at the end of the day.
ph~5.5
ppm~1020

This tells me Iv very close to my target ppm for this particular strain at this point in time. Slight raise in ph and slight drop in ppm. Most of the time this is perfectly fine and would work out good, but Im obsessed. 

I adjust.
ph~5.3
ppm~1150

Check the next day.
Result.
ph~5.5
ppm~1147

Thats the sweet spot for sure  (for the particular strain at this point in time)
Ph rising slightly and the ppm practically staying the same.
From this point I will top off every few days with a nute solution at these exact numbers, and I would continue to do so untill I notice a change in the plants diet, depending on the time it may pick up or drop.

So its time to top off.... In the span of three or so days the ph has naturally risen from 5.3 up to 6.3, this is a good thing in my eyes because different nutes are more available at different ph levels,, and the ppm has actually not changed much at all.
So when I top off it would be a solution @ 1450 ppm and I will lower the entire systems ph back down to 5.3 and start all over again.

I hope this helps, but honestly its just what I noticed and acted on when I was growing in my rdwc systems, worked for me.

Different strains can either have very similar feeding habits or drastically different so be careful when mixing strains in one system,,, it without a doubt can be done but only successfully with strains having similar appetites.



Boy that got ye ol' noggin in gear  

Howdy doodle 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> *
> 
> Its hard to keep your cool when cops are mixed in the crowd (dressed as protestors) in a peaceful protest, and actually instigating necessary police intervention via the acts of random vandalism. Yeah you all may call BS on that but its true.... They will be the cause of the tipping point, and tipping is actually in someones interests because it gives them perfect reason to declare a police state on the pretenses of an unstable society in need of control. Basic tactics to get someone to destroy themselves,,, quietly push them to the breaking point and when they snap and act illogical they will look like crazy fools in front of everyone, while you sit back and act just as shocked as everyone else.​
> 
> ...


I'll bet there was lot of that during the Occupy movement.
In addition to that, sometimes it's about falsifying a need for Federal grants or extra matching Federal funds to get updated equipment, vehicles, training, etc.. 
Either way, it's a horrible thing to do.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i run my exhale at full force because of the long ducting , it exhausts my room through my light.....
> 
> 
> i run my intake which is also a 435 at 45-50 percent as to not blow up my flowering poly bubble....i do that becaUSE AT 45 PERCENT IT SEEMS TO MATCH THE EXHALE. I ALSO HAVE A 12 INCH oscillating fan on in the room moving air around. the room is 10x 6 x 7





cannabiscult said:


> a single 600 in a lol 420 cubit foot room is not very hot at all with out the exhale running and the bubble closed up it get to 90 degrees, ive had my 4x4 tent with the same light get above 100. of course no plants were in the rooms at the times of testing.....lol 420 cubic ft. youda thought i did that on purpose hehehe


Ok, I need to see pics of this bubble you got going 



supchaka said:


> My sister just informed me she won a partial lotto. Half million after tax, I'm stoked for her. She's never had things really good in her life and this is gonna get her into a home as an owner for the first time in her life. I just gotta tell everyone I know, it's like knowing someone famous! Well to me anyways


Dude, fucking awesome! Sadly there are some not so great statistics involving people who have won the lottery.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/powerball-winners-already-divorced-bankrupt,30553/


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

its pretty cool whodat i wrap the poly around 1x2's a few times then secute those in a square to the ceiling then i tape and seam in the corners and floor and ceiling........i put a lite tite zipper on it and cut the template then im done. (i already hung lights and cut venting and ran it before the bubble goes up.) il get some shots soon im working the next 4 days so il be on this bitch


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

**** another thing im just going to respectfully disagree with is that a ph raising and falling makes the available range of nutrients able to be taken in. 

A plants pathways take longer than a single light cycle of 12/12 to lock in nutrient uptake pathways....for instance if nitrogen is best absorbed at 7 ph then you want at least 3-4 days of sustained nitrogen to give the plant what it needs, that means the more stable your Ph the easier for the plant to accomidate the transportable nutrients (if they are mobile solids or metals)(and chilated) 

If your Ph bounces around your plant may be trying to eat a four course meal and you are throwing it bread and rolls left and right, itl keep it alive but not fill up the belly...

now i do believe in raising your ph slowly over 8 weeks or the flowering duration to accommodate better phosphorus intake and iron and the trace elements. < and lessen nitrogen intake. (it focuses the energy expended on production instead of transportation and photosynthesis.

Strictly my opinion from my observations and studies


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

il post the uptake chart hold on


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

View attachment 2526525


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

View attachment 2526526Notice the difference in soil and hydro ph ranges and uptake ranges......


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

beat me to it worm drive


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

sorry i was wrong about the iron i forgot thats lower ph but i was right about the 2 tracers. gotta go burn more jillybean agent orange chernobyl salad


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

I got more Popcorn, continue......


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

il stop the cannabiscult show for a sec and go toke. class dismissed


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 15, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> What are you feeding your plants and what are their npk ratio's?
> 
> 
> cof


I start with Technaflora line of nutes. I do 2 gallons of nutes 3 of water for each. 
Each of the two gal gets 
BC Boost 10ml (NPK) 3-0-2
BC Bloom 10 ml (NPK) 1-4-7 
Gangster Brand Organic (NPK) 9-21-12
Sugar Daddy 10ml (NPK) 0-0-0 this is just flavor if I'm not mistaken. 

All until the two maybe three days ago things where perfect. I keep them all from 400-600PPM and the others look great. This one had small PH issue but not really issue as when I added the water it was missing PH came right back up. Somethimg keeps telling me that as the plant ages it will start using energy from leaves but then again who the hell am I to assume that.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

With soil I always noticed a natural slow rise in ph over a few days after watering. I would always start at 6.2 with the feeding and had good results. A good flush every 10 days or so helped keep things from getting locked up. My new system is Run to waste hydro and my ph is always stable at 5.6 (w/ 1000ppm's+-) and the waste water is around 5.8 (500ppm's+-)not much really changes.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I start with Technaflora line of nutes. I do 2 gallons of nutes 3 of water for each.
> Each of the two gal gets
> BC Boost 10ml (NPK) 3-0-2
> BC Bloom 10 mMLB (NPK) 1-4-7
> ...


Your ratio's are way off......13-25-21. Work with a 3-1-2 and you'll have better results.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

ive learned to do a neutral runoff test with soil before deciding on a ph to go with for watering. i just saturate 1 gal of soil with 2 gals of 7ph water and then record the runoff and adjust my waters ph to be appropriate.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I start with Technaflora line of nutes. I do 2 gallons of nutes 3 of water for each.
> Each of the two gal gets
> BC Boost 10ml (NPK) 3-0-2
> BC Bloom 10 mMLB (NPK) 1-4-7
> ...



So you start with technaflora and then change to some other brand? 
I used thechnafloras "recipe for success" exactly to their feeding chart only altering nute strength... Worked great for me.

I also, as mentioned by someone else, highly suggest calibrating your meters monthly, at least.


Edit:
More info on sugar daddy.
http://www.technaflora.com/indexProduct.php?ID=106
"carbohydrate, protein, and fatty acid synthesis"
Im guessing this plays a similar role to molasses.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> **** another thing im just going to respectfully disagree with is that a ph raising and falling makes the available range of nutrients able to be taken in.
> 
> A plants pathways take longer than a single light cycle of 12/12 to lock in nutrient uptake pathways....for instance if nitrogen is best absorbed at 7 ph then you want at least 3-4 days of sustained nitrogen to give the plant what it needs, that means the more stable your Ph the easier for the plant to accomidate the transportable nutrients (if they are mobile solids or metals)(and chilated)
> 
> ...



Just posting what Iv come across with my experience in rdwc with synthetic nutes. I also never did any res changes the entire grow, just topping off and we are all taught to never do that, but for some reason it worked great for me I saved a TON on nutes and labor. 

Is your input from experience with DWC type systems or a different form of hydro? I dont know for sure because dwc type is the only form Iv dabbled in, but I would think rockwool or coco based hydro would behave differently from dwc.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

the only hydro experience i have is with rockwool in ebb and flow and a ton of soil experience......my personal grow is all organic dirt and my work is all synthetic hydro in rockwool ebb and flow style


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> the only hydro experience i have is with rockwool in ebb and flow and a ton of soil experience......my personal grow is all organic dirt and my work is all synthetic hydro in rockwool ebb and flow style



So dont disregard the info Iv posted on my experiences with rdwc  if you ever go that rout. 
I would then have to agree with what you posted before, because the medium probably holds on to certain things.
I have since dropped synthetics all together  aint had to check ph or ppm in a WHILE,,, I do test my AACT but just because its cool to know whats doing and I may as well use the $200 meter lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

i will def not discount that info, but hopefully in the next 2 years il be hanging up the lights for good and il be somewhere where the sun and i become best friends...........dreams can come true


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i will def not discount that info, but hopefully in the next 2 years il be hanging up the lights for good and il be somewhere where the sun and i become best friends...........dreams can come true



Your gonna have to go a little further west for that lol Could go south but good reasons not to.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 15, 2013)

im thinking southern oregon or southwestern colorado. i have 3 months total growing season up here, you absolutely have to veg inside first and flower at the equinox. sativas have no chance


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok I'm loving all the good info! I'm in DWC and I use rapid rooters. I mix the recipe for success with some other stuff cause when I did a complete run with recipe for success it FUKD my shit up!!! Burned the crap out of my girls. This mixture I concocted seemed ok but I see I'm wrong. 

How can I get that ratio you suggested of NPK? Nutes is pretty much what has me lost. I know that's the most important part but the shit just doesn't make sense to me. I think I need to find an easy two part nute system. Any suggestions??


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Ok I'm loving all the good info! I'm in DWC and I use rapid rooters. I mix the recipe for success with some other stuff cause when I did a complete run with recipe for success it FUKD my shit up!!! Burned the crap out of my girls. This mixture I concocted seemed ok but I see I'm wrong.
> 
> How can I get that ratio you suggested of NPK? Nutes is pretty much what has me lost. I know that's the most important part but the shit just doesn't make sense to me. I think I need to find an easy two part nute system. Any suggestions??


I grow in soil and any info is second hand. but you might try the dyna gro pro, 9-3-6 and you'll need to add cal/mg.


cof


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Ok I'm loving all the good info! I'm in DWC and I use rapid rooters. I mix the recipe for success with some other stuff cause when I did a complete run with recipe for success it FUKD my shit up!!! Burned the crap out of my girls. This mixture I concocted seemed ok but I see I'm wrong.
> 
> How can I get that ratio you suggested of NPK? Nutes is pretty much what has me lost. I know that's the most important part but the shit just doesn't make sense to me. I think I need to find an easy two part nute system. Any suggestions??


cns17 works wonders in dwc


----------



## supchaka (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm using cns17 in my hempys. And I use botanicare in soil too. I give them 2 thumbs up!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 15, 2013)

man guys been lagging, but have to say blue pit is some fucken DANK!, MINE HAS A NICE BLUE, white frost looking buds and just a wow type of smelly -Dank!

Man just love talking about my Sour cherry to everyone in my grow circle. Just red, Ruby red buds, just insane-Loving this Breeders boutique adventure!!! Time for a video.

Also see some Bx1 dogs popping from my rockwools




Thanks so much to Breeders Boutique for helping me get closer to my Dogs. As they didn't have to help in anyway, but they did, and I need to get this show on the road for them-well my grow B.B thread!

Time to go make some water hash, and smoke some Cherry pie-


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Ok I'm loving all the good info! I'm in DWC and I use rapid rooters. I mix the recipe for success with some other stuff cause when I did a complete run with recipe for success it FUKD my shit up!!! Burned the crap out of my girls. This mixture I concocted seemed ok but I see I'm wrong.
> 
> How can I get that ratio you suggested of NPK? Nutes is pretty much what has me lost. I know that's the most important part but the shit just doesn't make sense to me. I think I need to find an easy two part nute system. Any suggestions??


Im sure *RFS *didn't FUKD your shit up, _you_ burnt _your_ plants.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> man guys been lagging, but have to say blue pit is some fucken DANK!, MINE HAS A NICE BLUE, white frost looking buds and just a wow type of smelly -Dank!
> 
> Man just love talking about my Sour cherry to everyone in my grow circle. Just red, Ruby red buds, just insane-Loving this Breeders boutique adventure!!! Time for a video.
> 
> ...


Sounds dank 209, I cant wait to be smoking my BP!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2013)

Soccer Saturday, wake n bake and loads reading on hydro what a lovely day


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm pulling for brentford.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im sure *RFS *didn't FUKD your shit up, _you_ burnt _your_ plants.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds dank 209, I cant wait to be smoking my BP!


Of course I burnt my plants but it wasn't without the help of RFS. Shit has literally 7-8 different things you need to mix up. I start with 3 DWC buckets and end with 6. each bucket takes 5 gallons of water. Do you know how long it takes to feed my plants when I have to mix EIGHT DIFFERENT things per gallon? Whether or not I spend more time trying to tweak it for my plants doesn't matter cause it's just too much to mix all that. I'd prefer something simpler. I'd rather try to dail in a two part feed appose to spending days trying to figure out which of the million bottles From RFS I need to increase or decrease. I have a wife, kids and a job. Don't have hours on end to play with nutes, you know.? I'm sure it can grow great flowers but it doesn't get my vote for simplicity. I like simple amazing things. 

You know how BOSE audio is simple, small speakers, maybe a small sub to compliment it but no huge giant speakers taking up crazy space. Yet the sound is like none other ever heard from such simple looking setup. Receiver is everything in one so no need for a million shelfs to put all the crap or no wires to hide... Nice and simple. That's what I want in nutes. Simple but yet effective. Just like my surround sound. Simple guy, simple needs.

*EDIT: *CNS17 looks like a winner and for $20 a gallon! woot woooot I'm liking that lol! In the cart it goes. I'll try this next round as by the time I get it this round will be about done. Thnx for all the replies and suggestions!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

:doubtlessly one of the sickest places on earth to get blazed on dank nugs" lolol

[video=youtube;Y8vaRVwF0xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8vaRVwF0xA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

For liking things simple you sure have things set up to be about as complicated as possible.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> For liking things simple you sure have things set up to be about as complicated as possible.


Lmfao omg yes!!!! Tell me about it!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Of course I burnt my plants but it wasn't without the help of RFS. Shit has literally 7-8 different things you need to mix up. I start with 3 DWC buckets and end with 6. each bucket takes 5 gallons of water. Do you know how long it takes to feed my plants when I have to mix EIGHT DIFFERENT things per gallon? Whether or not I spend more time trying to tweak it for my plants doesn't matter cause it's just too much to mix all that. I'd prefer something simpler. I'd rather try to dail in a two part feed appose to spending days trying to figure out which of the million bottles From RFS I need to increase or decrease. I have a wife, kids and a job. Don't have hours on end to play with nutes, you know.? I'm sure it can grow great flowers but it doesn't get my vote for simplicity. I like simple amazing things.
> 
> You know how BOSE audio is simple, small speakers, maybe a small sub to compliment it but no huge giant speakers taking up crazy space. Yet the sound is like none other ever heard from such simple looking setup. Receiver is everything in one so no need for a million shelfs to put all the crap or no wires to hide... Nice and simple. That's what I want in nutes. Simple but yet effective. Just like my surround sound. Simple guy, simple needs.
> 
> *EDIT: *CNS17 looks like a winner and for $20 a gallon! woot woooot I'm liking that lol! In the cart it goes. I'll try this next round as by the time I get it this round will be about done. Thnx for all the replies and suggestions!


I delt with three separate rdwc systems totaling about 150 gallons with no issues...Not as complicated as you make it out to be... You could have just mixed a giant batch and gave it to each one instead of mixing lots of little batches separately, of course thats going to take forever.... or better yet just converted to rdwc with one main res.
Simple is good I agree, but dont badmouth a certain product because _you _messed up by using it improperly... I totaled a toyota and fked myself up, I should probably never drive or ride in a toyota ever again!


Edit: and if the RFS was too much why in gods name did you ADD more stuff to it? 


SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I mix the recipe for success with some other stuff....


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 15, 2013)

I was in bed but watching that guy eating all those dang truffles has me wanting some!! I'll settle for a bowl or two of this fabulous GDP tho. Annnnnnnd spark!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

Jig, you are always touching your ding-a-ling, LEAVE IT ALONE ALREADY!!!!! lol.


jigfresh said:


> I'm pulling for brentford.





SpectatorFernFirm said:


> You know how BOSE audio is simple, small speakers, maybe a small sub to compliment it but no huge giant speakers taking up crazy space. Yet the sound is like none other ever heard from such simple looking setup. Receiver is everything in one so no need for a million shelfs to put all the crap or no wires to hide... Nice and simple. That's what I want in nutes. Simple but yet effective. Just like my surround sound. Simple guy, simple needs.


That's why I bought a Bose entertainment system!!! I apply the same rules to my growing. Life complicated enough.

I just finished reading an amazing book. Jig, tell wife about it. It's called "The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, by Rachel Joyce...christ, I even shed a tear.

Morning Butt Hole Surfers!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

Wakey Wakey......
[youtube]CNAkbbKycCM[/youtube]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I delt with three separate rdwc systems totaling about 150 gallons with no issues...Not as complicated as you make it out to be... You could have just mixed a giant batch and gave it to each one instead of mixing lots of little batches separately, of course thats going to take forever.... or better yet just converted to rdwc with one main res.
> Simple is good I agree, but dont badmouth a certain product because _you _messed up by using it improperly... I totaled a toyota and fked myself up, I should probably never drive or ride in a toyota ever again!


Whatever you say boss. Your the pro! I'm just a spectator. I'll go back to that too. You guys are way too cool for me. I take it you came out the womb knowing all there is to know about this hobby. If I don't like something I don't like it. You obviously need to ask them for a job. And if you crashed your Toyota cause it wouldn't stop then maybe you should stay away from that death trap with faulty brakes. IMO that is of course.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

Now now, play nicely people....tis the t'internet.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 16, 2013)

4 pot wilma or 4 pot dwc bubbler for my 1.2x1.2 tent what yous recon be easier to run for my first time and any pro's and cons on either, any help please leave


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a mass unintended breeding with an unknown male and decided to try some of the offspring to see what I have. Seeds sprouted Dec. 12-15 and were put into bloom on Jan 4th This is from a casey jones mother at day 42 of bloom






....and I finally made sure that everything is labeled. This one is unknown...also at day 42




I estimate two more weeks before their finished.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Of course I burnt my plants but it wasn't without the help of RFS. Shit has literally 7-8 different things you need to mix up. I start with 3 DWC buckets and end with 6. each bucket takes 5 gallons of water. Do you know how long it takes to feed my plants when I have to mix EIGHT DIFFERENT things per gallon? Whether or not I spend more time trying to tweak it for my plants doesn't matter cause it's just too much to mix all that. I'd prefer something simpler. I'd rather try to dail in a two part feed appose to spending days trying to figure out which of the million bottles From RFS I need to increase or decrease. I have a wife, kids and a job. Don't have hours on end to play with nutes, you know.? I'm sure it can grow great flowers but it doesn't get my vote for simplicity. I like simple amazing things.
> 
> You know how BOSE audio is simple, small speakers, maybe a small sub to compliment it but no huge giant speakers taking up crazy space. Yet the sound is like none other ever heard from such simple looking setup. Receiver is everything in one so no need for a million shelfs to put all the crap or no wires to hide... Nice and simple. That's what I want in nutes. Simple but yet effective. Just like my surround sound. Simple guy, simple needs.
> 
> *EDIT: *CNS17 looks like a winner and for $20 a gallon! woot woooot I'm liking that lol! In the cart it goes. I'll try this next round as by the time I get it this round will be about done. Thnx for all the replies and suggestions!


Buy a bigger mix tank? I use a system with 9 parts then I add 2 more(mycos,cal-mag). You only ever use 5 at one time and as long as you follow the instructions it's like clockwork. They have an online calculator that dials it to the ml for the whole cycle from start to finish. Simple as pie. 

Exhibit G:


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

Edit: looking dankalicious COF and Worms 


If you ever think you have it rough,,, stop and think about this.

[video=youtube;X4koXeZvAfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=X4koXeZvAfg[/video]



And spec, Im just trying to help you thats all. Did you read that long ass post I took the time to write on finding the dwc ppm sweet spot? Hopefully someone found it useful. 
I cut my finger with a wusthof kitchen knife, should I not buy or use that brand? And fyi I no longer use technaflora or any other bottled nute for that matter,, I just wanted to open you up to the possibility of user error.
Im sorry Iv pissed you off, I will reframe from responding to your posts.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> oh well fellas i just made a tough decision but i think it was the correct one.
> 
> i had a tent with 6 plants in, all 5ft+ beasts!.
> 4 super lemon haze and 2 space bombs, i am looking for one keper out the 6 and i think i might have 2 so not doing bad on that front.
> ...


I probably have the same phenol. It's a little over 6 weeks right now. At first I was pretty impressed with the resin production on the fan leaves, but if there isn't any bud growing on it I guess the resin has no choice but to grow on the fan leaves. I'll post a pic of the leafy bud, and the one I'm going to keep to show contrast.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

Lovely cof! 

I also loved the comment that everything is labeled, then, This one is unknown, lol.


curious old fart said:


> I had a mass unintended breeding with an unknown male and decided to try some of the offspring to see what I have. Seeds sprouted Dec. 12-15 and were put into bloom on Jan 4th This is from a casey jones mother at day 42 of bloom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

Some pics from this mornings rumagings.

Livers / Blues the original UK clone only. This will be my last run with this. Need to get another clone from somewhere should I want to grow it again.










Nug of ED drying.





Woof woof, DOG. None of the DOGs I have put in have shown any herm-aging, lol. since my hermie issue with 2 of them before, wtf happened there I am not sure. I am positive I never got an CS on them but I can be a spanner at times. Anyway...

























New DOG from the original 2010 stock.










Some of the DOG regulars, bx2's. 100% germination.





Sour Kush(headband) x Deep Blue clone.










Deep Blue F4















Some DOGs need more training than others. Arching> Instantly gives me 4 main colas that will grow nice and strong. Good for my vertical set up.










New DOG mum in the making. Only a slight bit of yellow on the leaves from the cloning process, all in all, nice and strong. Few mains of it without much training as well. She's good to grow!











And that be that drougies.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, this is some fucked up shit:

*http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr-saturday/elderly-couple-pulled-over-buckeye-car-decal-mistaken-191317336--ncaaf.html*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Wakey Wakey......
> [youtube]CNAkbbKycCM[/youtube]


Damn!
Gibby Hanes and Jack Parow, two brothers from other rockin' & rappin' mothers?
For a few seconds there, I thought Jack Parow was the guy driving the car:


----------



## zVice (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tcK0GjTHv_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcK0GjTHv_o[/video]



DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> Gibby Hanes and Jack Parow, two brothers from other rockin' & rappin' mothers?
> For a few seconds there, I thought Jack Parow was the guy driving the car:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

Man up!
Yo!
Broke that hex!


[video=youtube_share;tVNL70dEmTU]http://youtu.be/tVNL70dEmTU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;h2mthsJZefk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2mthsJZefk[/video]


----------



## ghb (Feb 16, 2013)

budolskie, fuck hydro, try coco first, if you still aren't happy with your results try hydro after that. you may be impressed with your mates 5 and a half oz from one plant but how many plants did he have and how nice was the weed? my last run i got nearly 8 oz from one plant in coco and i had 5 under 2 600w lights. it also looks less hi-tech and "professional" if you ever get raided.

just incase anybody here doesn't know i friggen love coco and i will highly recommend it to anybody who hasn't tried it.

now for something else i will recommend:
















[video=youtube_share;W9SwXkWHNOQ]http://youtu.be/W9SwXkWHNOQ[/video]


i can't wait to try the blue pit next!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Deep Blue.
Good stuff, GHB!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Edit: looking dankalicious COF and Worms
> 
> 
> If you ever think you have it rough,,, stop and think about this.
> ...


Bro my apologies for last night! My wife was just down my throat about RIU as she hates it and what it teaches me. I mean I swear I think the chick follows me to the site and waits to I leave to poison my girls. She had me trying to read all post at a million miles an hour and... Well yours seemed to be somewhat of a smart ass remark but that was just last light cause I was being yelled at buy the Mega you know what! So again my apologies, I appreciate all your knowledge so thank you for your input! I hope you understand and that there are no hard feelings.

If I could get the big res I would but my RO sysyem goes thru a bunch of salt and softners so I was told buy the guy at the hydro store I cannot use my water... So bassically after he sold me 2 grand worth of lights and hydro stuff "NO REFUND" he brakes the news. I think his big plan was to have me buy my water from him. Doesn't cost much but it adds up. Thnking of going to soil, unless this salty water thing is BS just to get me to spend more money. I know salt build up is bad but would it still be there after going thru my RO? I change the filters faithfully in those things as that is our drinking water. IDK...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;AkIk2bJWV8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkIk2bJWV8g[/video]my indoor trim . Got one more batch at my friends house, will post that one soon. Got 2.5g Sour Cherry


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

Got hit with mites fuck!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been lax in my spraying and their back. Sprayed Thursday night and will spray again tonight and Monday....then once a week as I'm unable to eliminate them from the surrounding area.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a bowl of the BX1 yesterday morning....wonderful, tasty smoke. Note to self, don't do that on a work day morning....everything slowed down and tasks took forever, but they were fun.


cof


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 16, 2013)

My current beasty, my cross of white widow and my best big yeild noname bagseed greenbud. Lovely thing, cant even get my hand halfway around the larger buds and I still got weeks to go. This will be right up there with my big bud yeilds and will definataly be a keeper in my tents for generations to come.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> If I could get the big res I would but my RO sysyem goes thru a bunch of salt and softners so I was told buy the guy at the hydro store I cannot use my water... So bassically after he sold me 2 grand worth of lights and hydro stuff "NO REFUND" he brakes the news. I think his big plan was to have me buy my water from him. Doesn't cost much but it adds up. Thnking of going to soil, unless this salty water thing is BS just to get me to spend more money. I know salt build up is bad but would it still be there after going thru my RO? I change the filters faithfully in those things as that is our drinking water. IDK...


I don't even know what to say other than 1. Never go to that hydro store again. 2. Find someone who grows similar to how you would like to grow.... and copy what they do.

Can't imagine what is going on with your water supply that isn't going on with everyone else's in the world. I use water to water my plants, don't have to buy it at the hydro store or nothin. Are you even serious about that? The hydro store near you sells water? Wow.

On the real though.... I would never go to that store again. Ever. Never ever. Forever ever?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

My Breeders Boutique Psycho Killer  Sour Cherry Mother--Seed is in flower


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

My beans are climatized to tap water and high ph...

dont try to use any of that fancy RO shit, or they will hate you. lol

One of my buddies is growing one of my grape kush f2's. leaves were hella dark and starting to do the curl from too much N.

i kept telling him his ph was too high, and he was giving too much food.

after like the 10th time telling him that, he finally watered with plain tap, and she went right back to normal. lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

Sour cherry View attachment 2527717 Clone


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

Question: Does brand of ballast REALLY make a difference?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Question: Does brand of ballast REALLY make a difference?


not that I can tell. I think they are all manufactured by 2 or 3 companies in China.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

I would try to get one of the higher end digitals without a mechanical fan. My quantum took a shit after only like a year on me. My lumateks have been solid for over 3 years close to non stop usage.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

Some blue dream shots at almost 6 weeks and almost 2 weeks perpetual grow .....in my room bored filling up my rez and smokin some gsc and pre 98 bubba


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Some blue dream shots at almost 6 weeks and almost 2 weeks perpetual grow .....in my room bored filling up my rez and smokin some gsc and pre 98 bubba


bd cut? i just grabbed some in bean form from hso!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

nice canopy method!!! jealous for sure


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Question: Does brand of ballast REALLY make a difference?


 Well I know my ballast is a great buy for $100 and customer service is A-1


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well I know my ballast is a great buy for $100 and customer service is A-1


got a link?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AMQgbNK7fGs]http://youtu.be/AMQgbNK7fGs[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

ripipi bibibi bi bibi bi bi bi bi


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

here's a ballast for sale http://compare.ebay.com/like/290686666232?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

anyone have an explosive growth in flower size around week 3??? over night i let my girls dry out to the point of being droopy then fed them amino aid and big swell at 1/4 strength and they are fucking massive today........thinking it coulda been either roots werent getting dry enough, the ph adjusted itself to better intake some phosphorus or its a miracle. i dont kow but i sure am happy. day 19 today and the urkle and maui are reaching for the light like crazy.....even though its 8 inches away....love that


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2013)

Coco=hydro IMO. Usage may vary, but in its simplest form... Coco=hydro


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

pretty common for strains to go through a flowering stretch during weeks 2 and 3 of flower...
week one you dont notice too much because it is transitioning imo.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

the stretch had already stopped wI was talking about doubling the budsites almost overnight....like they woke up or got some extra juice or somthing along those lines.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.jd-lightings.com/MainController?productInfo=1&action=edit feed backs https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=les;&gs_rn=4&gs_ri=psy-ab&gs_mss=jd lighting hydroponics &tok=Y_pzJEZgZofLQdhe6RO5Qw&pq=jd lighting hydroponics feedback&cp=29&gs_id=2n&xhr=t&q=jd+lighting+hydroponics+grows&es_nrs=true&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=jd+lighting+hydroponics+grows&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42661473,d.cGE&fp=56af03a45a80c302&biw=1024&bih=649


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Question: Does brand of ballast REALLY make a difference?


I like Lumatek personally. 3 years straight and no problems. If I were to replace them I would Go with the new Hortilux square wave ballast.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> bd cut? i just grabbed some in bean form from hso!


No clone only cut


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

i just popped two blaze from bc seed depot.....supposed to be their rendition of blue dream instead of the ssh its just haze instead......we will see i guess....


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine is dj shorts blue berry x mr nice silver haze ....and was told it was clone only pheno but who knows I am happy with it have had the mom for over year n half now


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

my buddy just did the hso blue dream and came out 50/50 phenos and amazing amazing smoke. he did 12 under 6 600's and got them about 5 feet tall. the blueberry dom pheno finished 2 weeks before the haze dominant ones....both super nice flavor but im more partial to the blueberry pheno, im an indica hunter.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine is dj shorts blue berry x mr nice silver haze ....and very happy with it have had the mom for almost 2 years


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

think he averaged 3 ounces a plant with some going as hhigh as 5 zips. just 5 gal gro bags with happyfrog and advanced nutes......hes got a knack for kicking ass in soil. been growing half as long as me too and regularly outdoes me, im not ashamed to say it and give him major props


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine has a lot of the blueberry comin thru on smell and taste ..


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

im hoping this blaze comes close to that bluedream, but im fucking waiting on the timewreck and dinafem diesel to make me a happy camper......


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Mine has a lot of the blueberry comin thru on smell and taste ..


I have noticed a big flavor differance when grown indoors. I have grown the same cut at least 4 times and when indoor I noticed the Blueberry is the dominant flavor. I really don't care for the outdoor version because of the overpowering haze flavor. I love all weed don't get me wrong but pure haze will actually make me dry heave for some reason. Ick!!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have noticed a big flavor differance when grown indoors. I have grown the same cut at least 4 times and when indoor I noticed the Blueberry is the dominant flavor. I really don't care for the outdoor version because of the overpowering haze flavor. I love all weed don't get me wrong but pure haze will actually make me dry heave for some reason. Ick!!!!


Mine didn't yield as well outdoor but flavor stayed the same


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

you think its the uv rays effecting terpene profile or does it just bring out the haze characteristic because its better suited for outdoor weather?


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> think he averaged 3 ounces a plant with some going as hhigh as 5 zips. just 5 gal gro bags with happyfrog and advanced nutes......hes got a knack for kicking ass in soil. been growing half as long as me too and regularly outdoes me, im not ashamed to say it and give him major props


Another soul sucked in by advanced nutrients


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

i agree, but i cant deny the results....he used to use botanicare but switched after one grow........im using aurora so i cant say shit right now lol......


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> you think its the uv rays effecting terpene profile or does it just bring out the haze characteristic because its better suited for outdoor weather?


Not Shure mine tasted the same just not as strong ...but mine didn't really do well outdoor not Shure why other cut of dream I had did great


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone ever use age old organics thinking of trying them


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

i just took a look at em they look ok the ratioes of npk look decent, idk dude give it a try. hydro or soil?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;t4vYT4jBtF8]http://youtu.be/t4vYT4jBtF8[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

From what I understand there's no point running organics in a hydro system correct or incorrect 
and in soil for me if running organics my friend at grow shop uses them and loves them. Ime stuck on humboldt nutrients right now


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

And,would be doing the age old on outdoor


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

if you do run organics in a hydro system i think you need to run sm-90 or h2o2 regularly as not to clog pumps and emitters.....ive also heard of nasty bacterial strains forming if the res gets even slightly hot or there isnt enough agitation by airstone..... outdoor it seems legit.....im still on the fence about what im going to do for outdoor this year, was thinking promix with myco. and then advanced outdoor heat release mix, browndirtwarrior style, but now im thinking about using supersoil instead.....


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

just google earthed my route for this season..........looking fool proof.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Mine is dj shorts blue berry x mr nice silver haze ....and was told it was clone only pheno but who knows I am happy with it have had the mom for over year n half now


Gonna flower a DJ Shorts BB right now about 5 ft tall.
Never had her b4, but have wanted her for a while.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have noticed a big flavor differance when grown indoors. I have grown the same cut at least 4 times and when indoor I noticed the Blueberry is the dominant flavor. I really don't care for the outdoor version because of the overpowering haze flavor. I love all weed don't get me wrong but pure haze will actually make me dry heave for some reason. Ick!!!!


I grew out some haze...not on purpose, but was a clone that was supposed to be Gods gift.
Anyway the high is really nice, but it has poor shelf life and tastes bad imo.
I think I might like BD though.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 16, 2013)

Couple pics of my Purple Kush ladies. Switched to 12/12 last week. Vegged 7.5 weeks. Running them under a 600 mh for a couple weeks then, switching to hps.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> if you do run organics in a hydro system i think you need to run sm-90 or h2o2 regularly as not to clog pumps and emitters.....ive also heard of nasty bacterial strains forming if the res gets even slightly hot or there isnt enough agitation by airstone..... outdoor it seems legit.....im still on the fence about what im going to do for outdoor this year, was thinking promix with myco. and then advanced outdoor heat release mix, browndirtwarrior style, but now im thinking about using supersoil instead.....


I tried organic in hempy.
!st time for both for me.
It was a bad experience to say the least.
More than likely it was my fault, but until I understand what I am doing better I wont be doing it again.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Gonna flower a DJ Shorts BB right now about 5 ft tall.
> Never had her b4, but have wanted her for a while.


Have never grown blue berry before will one day ime shure


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

the blueberry cut we have at work is over 10 years old and still amazingly potent. my owner had it for 7 years before starting our shop and being all legit. our maui is that old aswell.......and still fire. we remom once a year......


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 16, 2013)

still havent set my new shit up, and i smoked all 8.5 ounces i got in the past couple of months ahahahah im in trouble now


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

o oh^ running out sucks


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 16, 2013)

at least i have some sugar leaves, its better than nothing


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

Man I have not ran out of good smoke in over a year.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

im fortunate to have a decent amount of people that will simply give me shit when i run out. im smoking on charity atm actually. but i do work trade for nugs aswell, and i guess i could always buy from work


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

Side note-Found my lost and only E.V x G.S.C seed. Had it put up, but lost it, at a friends house, when I dumped my jar out one time. The E.V bud turns pink. Hope I get that color when I flower it.

Says the name at 1:05 [video=youtube;OJfMrRkXEkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJfMrRkXEkQ&amp;list=UUeH4pozs0NPJn0CW5cvbt5A&amp; index=14[/video]


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 16, 2013)

ahahah yeah you could work for money then use that money to buy weed, or just cut out the middle man and work for weed


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 16, 2013)

pink? marijauana gets so goddamn beautiful sometimes


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

cali im unfamiliar with that genetic could you elaborate for a tard?


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> my buddy just did the hso blue dream and came out 50/50 phenos and amazing amazing smoke. he did 12 under 6 600's and got them about 5 feet tall. the blueberry dom pheno finished 2 weeks before the haze dominant ones....both super nice flavor but im more partial to the blueberry pheno, im an indica hunter.


great insight! plus rep


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks man, its great to watch another grower who really knows his stuff tackle some unusual and popular strains. im stoked for his china yunan and acapulco gold to come down.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> cali im unfamiliar with that genetic could you elaborate for a tard?


 Sorry can't spell the E.V name, G.S.C is Girl Scout Cookie- Mine was fire, jar did smell like some sugar cookie dough


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks man appreciate it


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

think ill find a pheno thats evenly mixed? i.e taste is a nice mix of blueberry and hazy goodness opposed to one thats heavier then the other. me myself prefer sativa smoke and wouldnt really mind some 12-13 week phenos unless supply is in demand.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

or does that only occur if strain is ibl?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

no you are correct, there should be a 50/50 pheno he just didnt have that luck, although he may have been lazy and didnt really eye a third pheno although there may have been. his haze dom blue dream finished in 75 days total not even 11 full weeks....... i think youll get what you want


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

i believe he waited to see the first amber trichs then chopped*


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

when my store gets slow i sit and mantra "buy! sell! buy! sell!" it works 90 percent of the time , all the time.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

lol u own a store? thats gnarly shit. hopefully i pull an even blend of the two and a blueberry heavy one and a haze heavy one!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

dont own it but do manage it . once the legislation for commercial shops goes through and they begin issuing licenses il probably buy in. 98% of the market opening up and all, its a business no brainer...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't even know what to say other than 1. Never go to that hydro store again. 2. Find someone who grows similar to how you would like to grow.... and copy what they do.
> 
> Can't imagine what is going on with your water supply that isn't going on with everyone else's in the world. I use water to water my plants, don't have to buy it at the hydro store or nothin. Are you even serious about that? The hydro store near you sells water? Wow.
> 
> On the real though.... I would never go to that store again. Ever. Never ever. Forever ever?


You got that right Jig. Too bad everyone cant be an upstanding decent person .

I would also like to add that I have _*NEVER*_ used an R/O filter, and Iv grown in 3 major cities,,, maybe Iv just been lucky with good tap. I know NOLA has the best filtration system in the country.
I know Denver also has really good tap water, it tested out to only 80ppm. Test your tap water spec.
Only reason I can think anyone would *NEED *an R/O filter is if your tap or well water is unsuitable for consumption,, its not uncommon for well water to be too hard/high in ppm for plants.
I think my well water comes out like 150ppm its been a year since I tested though. It did great with the veggies, its probably even beneficial because its just minerals, cal, mag ect. 
I now use rain water. Comes out to 7.0 with only 8-10 ppm 



billcollector99 said:


> Question: Does brand of ballast REALLY make a difference?


Maybe a very small difference lol. More important to get everything else down pat imo 



zack66 said:


> Couple pics of my Purple Kush ladies. Switched to 12/12 last week. Vegged 7.5 weeks. Running them under a 600 mh for a couple weeks then, switching to hps.


Those are gonna be some BIG gals! Cant wait to see that.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> think ill find a pheno thats evenly mixed? i.e taste is a nice mix of blueberry and hazy goodness opposed to one thats heavier then the other. me myself prefer sativa smoke and wouldnt really mind some 12-13 week phenos unless supply is in demand.


 I take mine to 10-11 weeks mine more indica dominate shorter plants nice tight nugs wreaks of berrys with a sharp undertone smell of haze


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

you guys are making me want to order some soon


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> you guys are making me want to order some soon


Dnt think u can order seeds of dj shorts blueberry x mr nice silver haze u can get azure haze
In seed form 
correct me if Ime wrong


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/dj_short/AzureHaze.html


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

so the azure is just one generation earlier of blueberry with the same ssh. pretty cool, thanks for that link, i would probably go HSO for their blue dtream as that is the one i have seen grown. but i know dj shorts genetics are really good.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

No 2 different strains one has mr nice silver haze and the other is a ssh out of bay area


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 16, 2013)

aaaaah ha thanks for clarifying that, i used to get super silver haze supposedly in florida about 7 years ago, it was always the stuff id sell the fastest, remember the smoke, never seen a plant.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Dnt think u can order seeds of dj shorts blueberry x mr nice silver haze u can get azure haze
> In seed form
> correct me if Ime wrong



*Blaze*Blueberry x Haze. Soaring cerebral high, and delicious Hazy taste. Fruity grape aroma. $90.00 Quantity: A very special blend of Blueberry and Haze genetics. Soaring cerebral high, delicious Hazy taste, with a fruity grape aroma.
Flowering Time:
Indoors - 60-70 days
Outdoors - Oct 25Ask a question about this product

_*This is said to be that cross*_


[h=2]Archive for dj shorts[/h] 
[h=2]Blue Dream[/h] Posted in Uncategorized with tags Blaze, BLUE DREAM, Blue Haze, blueberry, dj shorts, homegrown fantaseeds, riot seeds, santa cruz, Santa Cruz Haze, Super Silver Haze on December 25, 2010 by highboldtage 





[COLOR=#]1 Votes[/COLOR]​

Blue Dream is a wonderful marijuana strain, great tasting berry undertones with a hazy top, and a nice buzz that is mostly sativa in effect. I don&#8217;t have any proof but I do believe based upon some reading that the strain originated from that great cannabis community centered around Santa Cruz. Props to the great growers there!
It is purportedly a cross of Blueberry and Haze, with some stories going so far as to specify a &#8220;Santa Cruz haze&#8221; while other stories specifying &#8220;DJ Shorts Blueberry&#8221; x &#8220;Mr. Nice Super Silver Haze.&#8221; It is possible of course that both stories are accurate, as it is certainly possible (likely) that there are multiple cuts of Blue Dream circulating around California. At this time Blue Dream is a clone-only strain though there are seed versions starting to appear on the market. 
I found these Blue Dream seeds on the net, though I can&#8217;t comment on quality as I don&#8217;t know:
From a collective in Garden Grove (Orange County in SoCal):
http://urlet.com/exploration.six
or:
http://www.weedtracker.com/forums/2456-2273-cannabis-clubs-collectives-and-dispensaries/2282-california-ca/2464-garden-grove/2456-garden-grove-alternative-care-ggac/271857-blue-dream-seeds-available.html
and Riot Seeds has a version:
http://urlet.com/large.used or:
http://www.riotseeds.nl/shop/viewitem.php?groupid=4&productid=106
Homegrown Fantaseeds won a cup with Blue Haze in 2003 or so and it is still available. It may be similar in effect to Blue Dream:
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/homegrown-fantaseeds-blue-haze/prod_7.html
And British Columbia Seed Co. has &#8220;Blaze&#8221;, another Blueberry x Haze cross:
http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/index.php/British-Columbia-Seed-Co./Blaze

*Blaze &#8211; British Columbia Seed Co.*​ *a fifty page blue dream discussion:*​ *https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/82112-blue-dream.html*​


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 16, 2013)

Question for you 600's , just topped (4 days ago) a Sunset Limited at 9 weeks and the remainder of the plant has thickened up and continues to swell. Others try this? I have several others at 9 weeks like some cam 4 's , would lov to remove tops and let lowers continue, thoughts?


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> Question for you 600's , just topped (4 days ago) a Sunset Limited at 9 weeks and the remainder of the plant has thickened up and continues to swell. Others try this? I have several others at 9 weeks like some cam 4 's , would lov to remove tops and let lowers continue, thoughts?



So long as the genetics are stable enough not to hermie under the stress, there is nothing wrong with harvesting the upper part of a plant where the dense buds are, and letting the looser fluffy buds continue to mature.
They will firm up and fill out once they get more light.
Juat be sure to keep an eye out for nanners, just in case, and pick them off the plant as you find them, because sometimes they'll show up as a plant ages and nears it's end.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> Question for you 600's , just topped (4 days ago) a Sunset Limited at 9 weeks and the remainder of the plant has thickened up and continues to swell. Others try this? I have several others at 9 weeks like some cam 4 's , would lov to remove tops and let lowers continue, thoughts?


Never tried it. GL 



genuity said:


> hahahaha


Haha G, you rarely post... and this is what you have come up with lol
Sheiiit, trees need lovin too!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

genuity said:


> hahahaha


Man!
Them some sexy-ass trees.
Mmmmmm......


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

Tree fuker....


Any midnight snacks for us tonight, Doobs? I just had a badass fruit smoothie


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

Mmmm now this is my size peanut butter cup lol two 8 ounce cups


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

I might be doing a pizza tonight.
Pepperoni, xtra cheese.
And some tasty rootbeer to wash... this... down.

[video=youtube_share;32tZuFUlZew]http://youtu.be/32tZuFUlZew[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LV5GdUGO-DA]http://youtu.be/LV5GdUGO-DA[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Tree fuker....
> 
> 
> Any midnight snacks for us tonight, Doobs? I just had a badass fruit smoothie


Just had a hudge steak burrito from the Mexican place up road very good little hole in the wall place,,,


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Mmmm now this is my size peanut butter cup lol two 8 ounce cups



This is more my style of reese's cup... The only way to enjoy them.



​
​


method2mymadness said:


> Just had a hudge steak burrito from the Mexican place up road very good little hole in the wall place,,,




I dont eat out nearly as much as I used to. Denver had some surprisingly awesome mexican food.... For for the love of FSM stay far far away from casa bonita lol I went purely because I was/am a fan of south park.


Edit: Noticed the hps bulb I put in has a very slight flicker to it. I have never seen this before and am guessing its not normal, maybe the bulb got damaged in between here and there. Its a lumatek 600 hps, I got lots of old bulbs but unfortunately I dont know which ones are older  .... I'll find something, most likely a Digilux.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have Chicken breasts in the oven, I took the skin off though.
I know most wont do it this way, but I dont eat skin, and this way I can season the actual meat
I am gonna make Macaroni and cheese to go with it...not store bought, elbows Velveeta Cheese and a lil medium cheddar and skim milk


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

Bass, the skin is the best part!!! I heart chicken skin... I also heart fat on steaks... I heart allot of things that are bad for me 

[video=youtube;mQd0fA-r3hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQd0fA-r3hM[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Bass, the skin is the best part!!! I heart chicken skin... I also heart fat on steaks... I heart allot of things that are bad for me
> 
> [video=youtube;mQd0fA-r3hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQd0fA-r3hM[/video]


fat takes on subtle flavors from what the animal eats, theres a place i get tacos from and they sell deep fried pork fat done two different ways, that stuffs so bad for you i bet but i eat it like a fat kid with candy. Fats awsome


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

Down south we call them pork rinds... skin and fat deep fried,, surprisingly these dont turn me on as much as baked chicken skin lol




*Edit: I dont know why I posted this picture... He is making burritos lol*​


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

It's like Anti-Weightwatchers Annonymous in here, lol.

Morning/Evening Gentlepeople.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just Annihilated a Tri-tip and about 8 cookies. Burp!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

I am about to annihilate a Joint! Then hopefully back to sleep....


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 16, 2013)

Whats up bro? Hope all is well.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have Chicken breasts in the oven, I took the skin off though.
> I know most wont do it this way, but I dont eat skin, and this way I can season the actual meat
> I am gonna make Macaroni and cheese to go with it...not store bought, elbows Velveeta Cheese and a lil medium cheddar and skim milk


I don't eat the skin either but it's quite useful in the cooking process! Pull the skin up and spice under it, then cook it and take it off after! The skin is so vital to keeping it moist. Can u tell I'm a fat guy? I take my food serious


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I don't eat the skin either but it's quite useful in the cooking process! Pull the skin up and spice under it, then cook it and take it off after! The skin is so vital to keeping it moist. Can u tell I'm a fat guy? I take my food serious


I used to eat the skin, and I like the skin.
I like being alive too though, and I am not young anymore(gonna be 40 in a month).
I still eat bad often, but I have certain things I dont do..like no soda for example.
Well I have a soda rarely, I wont say never.
I dont cook with salt when cooking for just myself.
No chicken skin.
I cut the fat completely from my beef too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Bass, the skin is the best part!!! I heart chicken skin... I also heart fat on steaks... I heart allot of things that are bad for me
> 
> [video=youtube;mQd0fA-r3hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQd0fA-r3hM[/video]



_*"It puts the BBQ sauce on the skin, or it gets the hose again!"

*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Down south we call them pork rinds... skin and fat deep fried,, surprisingly these dont turn me on as much as baked chicken skin lol
> 
> 
> ​


Ohhh, me so porky!
Me love cracklin's long time!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)

Seriously.
My stomach is almost hurting with desire right now...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Seriously.
> My stomach is almost hurting with desire right now...


Paybacks a bitch aint it! Mwhahaha! 

Okok for our old friend wally, wherever you are, I hope all is well... I think you will be happy to know she has diabetes now  we called that one! along with a million other people lol




edit: not to mention he will eat your ears too lol 
[video=youtube;KG-xC8Mu6SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG-xC8Mu6SM[/video]




Day 10


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

Unfortuantely, no one told Lewis about that:
(*fast forward to 36:10)


[video=youtube_share;CPb7uOdsbHg]http://youtu.be/CPb7uOdsbHg?t=36m10s[/video]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't even know what to say other than 1. Never go to that hydro store again. 2. Find someone who grows similar to how you would like to grow.... and copy what they do.
> 
> Can't imagine what is going on with your water supply that isn't going on with everyone else's in the world. I use water to water my plants, don't have to buy it at the hydro store or nothin. Are you even serious about that? The hydro store near you sells water? Wow.
> 
> On the real though.... I would never go to that store again. Ever. Never ever. Forever ever?


Lmfao! I honestly have stopped going there because EVERYTHING the guy says contradicts RIU. when he ensisted on 7.0 PH for dro, that was final straw for me! 

I have all intentions of trying one girl with sink water but here's the deal with it. The water in this town is well water, which I thought would be perfect BUT it's real rough water so before it goes thru the RO system it goes thru a water softener system. This system has a tank full of salt that the water goes thru then a ginormous aerator then the RO. LONG STORY short, my water sits in a 30 gal bucket of salt before coming in the house. Idk, I'm all confused trying to explain this damn mess! 

Maybe I'll make a "salty water" journal lol. I guess I'll have to try it. Oh and no I am not lying. Every where here sells water. You can refill gallons at 27 cents each or a big 5 gal jug for $1 and change. Pathetic but I don't know if "salty water" adventure will be successful so might be stuck buying water or dirt .


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

(with no schematic of your RO/softening system to view)
Is there a way you can draw water out of the system before it gets to the salt tank?
If you could install a petcock or other valve in the water line before the water gets to the salt tank, you would have clean RO water to use, and then just add back the Cal-Mag as needed.
Not sure if modifying your particular water system like that is feasible, though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

Granted, the above would only work if the RO comes before the softener tank.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

Ooops!!!
I re-read your post and saw where I missed you describing the RO & softener set up.
Sorry about that!

I did find this on a forum for orchid growers while researching your problem:
(*the OP was a lady who grows orchids indoors who finds herself suddenly in a house that uses well water, and has a salt softener & RO system installed by her mom. Her system also has the softener after the RO like yours)

*http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/orchids/msg1016490619949.html*

"water softeners are ion exchangers, not removers. They take "hard" minerals like calcium and magnesium out of the water by replacing them with sodium, or in some cases, potassium. 
From your bathub's point of view, this is good, since you don't get scale (the mineral kind) depositing from sodium as you do with Ca or Mg. 
From your orchid's point of view, this is bad, because most can take (and require) reasonable levels of Ca and Mg, but cannot deal with excess sodium.
You should indeed put the RO unit after the water softener if you have the choice, as MB said, because Ca and Mg ions are worse for the RO membrane (will shorten its life) than sodium.
And to echo Jane in response to Calvin's question, there is almost certainly a source of unsoftened water in the house. 
Most likely outside for the hoses, but also possibly inside in the basement. 
Find where the water supply pipe enters the house: it's where the meter/shutoff is, and there is often a spigot nearby for draining the pipes or filling large buckets. 
This will be upstream of the water softener. 
As a last resort, water softeners I've seen have a "bypass" switch. Hit it to cut the water softener out of the loop, fill your buckets for watering, then turn it back on."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

My (late) dinner:








Cut into slices, and 20-oz of Barq's rootbeer to cleanse the palate with.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2013)

Well screw you guys and your food, lol. I had chicken with pumkin, green beans and cashew nuts, in a sesame and ketchup (indonesian ketchup manis) sauce...with rice. Followed by home made banana bread.....same tonight for dinner as well, Saturday leftovers on Sunday. Made by my lovely wife....qho is also making me a late lunch. Time for a bongo.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds mighty good!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

Man today is the day I can smoke some dog with my 600w club buddy




Been waiting 3 months to smoke some! Can wait to met up with him and his wife. That will give my wife some one to talk too, also.


----------



## puntagordared (Feb 17, 2013)

I need to replace my light bulb and sure would appreciate any reccomendations for a new 600w bulb. Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2013)

That sounds like a lot of fun 209.  I hope you enjoy the dog.


----------



## Hotsause (Feb 17, 2013)

I think ima quit my job and catch up on the 200+ Pages ive missed lol i wish  Back to work tonight after my well needed 5 days vacation  Ever seen a grown man cry?I think im going to lol.

Anyway @DST,Jig are you making it to the Co Cup? What other 600s are coming?

And damn it Doobie that pizza just made me hungry FOOD TIME


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 17, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Lmfao! I honestly have stopped going there because EVERYTHING the guy says contradicts RIU. when he ensisted on 7.0 PH for dro, that was final straw for me!
> 
> I have all intentions of trying one girl with sink water but here's the deal with it. The water in this town is well water, which I thought would be perfect BUT it's real rough water so before it goes thru the RO system it goes thru a water softener system. This system has a tank full of salt that the water goes thru then a ginormous aerator then the RO. LONG STORY short, my water sits in a 30 gal bucket of salt before coming in the house. Idk, I'm all confused trying to explain this damn mess!
> 
> Maybe I'll make a "salty water" journal lol. I guess I'll have to try it. Oh and no I am not lying. Every where here sells water. You can refill gallons at 27 cents each or a big 5 gal jug for $1 and change. Pathetic but I don't know if "salty water" adventure will be successful so might be stuck buying water or dirt .


I have 2 hydro stores near me and they are absolute shit !! 1 is run by a guy who thinks he knows his shit when he knows jack shit and the other is run by very large over weight woman who once asked me why i needed a watering can !!!!? IM IN A FUCKING GROW SHOP YOU ABSOLUTE IDIOT !


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 17, 2013)

ooo yeaa and they all have 1 thing in common they fucking LOVE Dutch pro nutrients . They must make a bomb of cash when they sell the shit because in their eyes canna is shit


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning 6er's! Hope you guys are well, haven't had much time to get online lately been busy as hell getting shit ready for outdoors 

Hope you enjoy the dog cali, and jig brotha hope all is well with you as well, and whodat,dst,doobs, well shit all my 6er's!

Just hoping online before I head off to church with the family to give back to my community, time for my weekly donations and free chinese food! fuck ya!

Stay high and happy growing guys! I know I will. Will try getting some updated pics this weekend!

Oh and fucking awesome news! My beans showed up yesterday! That was totally unexpected but hey I'm not going to complain 

I will get some pics up of my new bean order when I get home.

Have a great day 6er's!

Oh and hs, me and my girl will be at the cup


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

love my 2 gallon $35 dollar nutes, after I paid $75 for 3 pints of Fox farm Hydro shop asked when I needed more nutes, and I told him ''I get it cheaper some where else''. Then the wife said will price match, and I said no thanks. looks on there face was priceless


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm not making the cup HS. 

Doobie... there is an Alaska plate in the parking lot my cars in. Don't see those too much in california. Thought of you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

Ah, Alaska: "_Where the odds are good that the goods are odd_."


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

yo doob that pizza looks DANK!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2013)

puntagordared said:


> I need to replace my light bulb and sure would appreciate any reccomendations for a new 600w bulb. Thanks


Digilux


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yo doob that pizza looks DANK!


It was mighty tasty!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2013)

Good Morning. Today is a special day. When I arose and came to the computer, I'd hit a benchmark in "Likes."

Behold, the lucky number.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you guys want to know the secret to grow shops? Don't ask them questions! I love going in the shop near my house, and I don't ask their opinions when I'm in there. I shoot the shit, talk about growing from a 3rd party perspective, get what I came for and roll out. Maybe it's just my shop, I dunno. The guy knows what he talks about and doesn't try to push anything on me. Maybe if I was like a deer in the headlights he'd treat me differently.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2013)

puntagordared said:


> I need to replace my light bulb and sure would appreciate any reccomendations for a new 600w bulb. Thanks





curious old fart said:


> Digilux
> 
> 
> cof


Hortilux Eye.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Good Morning. Today is a special day. When I arose and came to the computer, I'd hit a benchmark in "Likes."
> 
> Behold, the lucky number.
> 
> View attachment 2529452



Awesome!
Good catch!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Good Morning. Today is a special day. When I arose and came to the computer, I'd hit a benchmark in "Likes."
> 
> Behold, the lucky number.
> 
> View attachment 2529452


hey bobo, i hit a mark today today too. never woulda noticed without you


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey bobo, i hit a mark today today too. never woulda noticed without you


'Tis the mark of The Beast!

[video=youtube_share;HlSidenJ5-E]http://youtu.be/HlSidenJ5-E[/video]


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 17, 2013)

I noticed that suddenly my grow shop owner knew all about spider mites and what to use but when he pointed me to the DR Doom, I knew we were doomed... never work in my world, sometimes free things are nice and that helps, but nothing works like lots of peoples input who may have the experience vs. some joker who reads the marketing crap... just my 2 cents


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

i always deny help from my local shops. but i have played the dumb card to see what they will direct me to, and to do. that is how i cam to the coclusion i'm good on my own. i order most my supplies out of paranoia. Growers been getting busted being followed from grow store.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2013)

Heyyy finally an avatar. Me likey, T.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2013)

The problem with hydro shop's is that they are re-sellers and not growers. Their only knowledge of the product is either what they've read or what a sales rep has told them. They have no real world experience (ask them how many grows they have completed), so my advice is to use them as a retail outlet-like walmart or the grocery store.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol, hell yea cof. I never ask for help on anything in Wal-Mart, its a dead end. No matter what dept. it is always the same.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

A little Sunday morning veg pR0n.
Finally have my light hood moved out of the closet and hanging up from the ceiling above the computer desk/grow box.

Extrema:
(*the white spots & dust are sheetrock dust from cutting small holes in the ceiling for the ceiling hooks)

I'll be topping it today, and attempting to make the top cutting a clone (there are now 7 pairs of true leaves {3 blades or more}).
Today is first day under a 600 (mH). Has been under 78watts of CFL until a few hours ago.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i always deny help from my local shops. but i have played the dumb card to see what they will direct me to, and to do. that is how i cam to the coclusion i'm good on my own. i order most my supplies out of paranoia. Growers been getting busted being followed from grow store.


I like my regular shop they don't hassle me at all. I have actually helped customers load up on supplies when they get busy. I just do my own research (post on the 600) and try not to buy into the marketing bullshit. I did have a fun go around in a shop I normally avoid because the owner is a douche. He was just straight lying to my face about a product. He got all pissy and beet red when I called him on it. asshat..... 

Back in the early nineties we would drive 100 miles and park 10 blocks away from the store so we would not get followed by the cops, just to get some earth juice and a 400 watt bulb. Fox Farm came in a plain white bag and I think we paid 3 bux a bag? hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2013)

20 years of inflation, and some colorful art on the bags brings it up to almost $20 a bag nowadays...


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah its mostly the inflation ahahahha


----------



## kjcbud (Feb 17, 2013)

can anyone help, im using an atima wilma system and its always been fine but over the last few weeks the water in my tank and the trays the pots sit in have been getting a green film/algae all over it is there anything i can do to help this?cheers!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> A little Sunday morning veg pR0n.
> Finally have my light hood moved out of the closet and hanging up from the ceiling above the computer desk/grow box.
> 
> Extrema:
> ...


beautiful man


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2013)

kjcbud said:


> can anyone help, im using an atima wilma system and its always been fine but over the last few weeks the water in my tank and the trays the pots sit in have been getting a green film/algae all over it is there anything i can do to help this?cheers!!



go the grow shop and buy some hydrogen peroxide (H2o2), flush out the res and the trays and rinse with a diluted h2o2 solution. you can also add it to the plants feed in low amounts but it is not to be used with any organic fertilizers/ benificial microbes.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 17, 2013)

Got some bad and good news.......my beloved first breeding cross ever has died in the hands of my friend.....he got rust mites, damn things are everywhere in colorado, so he killed all of his stock and he was testing them for me, everything was destroyed.....good bye big lebowski, for those who dont remember it was an f1 of barneys farm phatt fruity as the dad and nivanas pure power plant as the mom........if anyone wants the name or the genetic line have at it, im too upset with this loss to continue it.... on a good note i did get some nice clones this morning . 5 deep purple a white queen (cindy pheno) a deathstar (more diesel pheno) and a durban poison......gonna be that kinda day, im also getting another 600 tonight so il have 2 going in the bubble......bout time....gonna have fun rigging the fans and suction again tonight...


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2013)

For Us old Timers from way back in the 70's..LOL........ way back.......... it don't seem that long ago...LOL
Burning One Tonight for Brother Curtis Mayfield and the Pusherman.
From Super Fly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> For Us old Timers from way back in the 70's..LOL........ way back.......... it don't seem that long ago...LOL
> Burning One Tonight for Brother Curtis Mayfield and the Pusherman.
> From Super Fly
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M


let me help you
[video=youtube_share;hCDAfa-NI-M]http://youtu.be/hCDAfa-NI-M[/video]
use the share under the video and copy and paste that url in the film icon on the riu toolbar that is found under advanced reply


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks COF!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2013)

for another version
[video=youtube_share;3XqyGoE2Q4Y]http://youtu.be/3XqyGoE2Q4Y[/video]


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;t4vYT4jBtF8]http://youtu.be/t4vYT4jBtF8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Do you guys want to know the secret to grow shops? Don't ask them questions! I love going in the shop near my house, and I don't ask their opinions when I'm in there. I shoot the shit, talk about growing from a 3rd party perspective, get what I came for and roll out. Maybe it's just my shop, I dunno. The guy knows what he talks about and doesn't try to push anything on me. Maybe if I was like a deer in the headlights he'd treat me differently.


I would actually play the dumb ass deer in headlights card... If they tried to fuck me over I would move to the next shop. When I moved to denver I went through 4-5 shops before I found a "decent" one, they weren't super knowledgeable but they were honest... Besides not giving me my deposit back for my the co2 tanks ffs... "Oh we dont do that" what the fuck? so the $150 deposit for each tank was for what then??? At least I ended up with their two nicest newest lightest tanks. I think they were pretty pissed I was moving, I spent quite a bit at that shop.
There was one other shop I only went to sometimes because it was close by, fucking lazy cock sucking liars.



wormdrive66 said:


> Hortilux Eye.


Anything 

Also I would not recommend a digilux unless you are running a digital ballast... There are some other Digi balast only bulbs out there too so look into it.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> For Us old Timers from way back in the 70's..LOL........ way back.......... it don't seem that long ago...LOL
> Burning One Tonight for Brother Curtis Mayfield and the Pusherman.
> From Super Fly
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M



Timeless my friend  there are still some young bloods out there with good taste in music


----------



## zVice (Feb 17, 2013)

hey guys, is it normal for the casey jones s1 to throw out nuts early on?
picked them off, but wondering if it's even worth keeping...

got another s1 in there that seems fine so don't think its envirnomental


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 17, 2013)

it is a trait that s1's carry mate, try cloning off of it and see if the clones do the same thing.....keep an eye on it and pluck those suckers unless its just not worth your time....


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2013)

zVice said:


> hey guys, is it normal for the casey jones s1 to throw out nuts early on?
> picked them off, but wondering if it's even worth keeping...
> 
> got another s1 in there that seems fine so don't think its envirnomental


it was normal with mine and seems to disappear after a couple of generations. A wonderful, well liked smoke and deserving of a spot in your garden....it just so happens to be what I was smoking earlier.
A Cali cardholder was thoroughly impressed.


cof


----------



## zVice (Feb 17, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> it is a trait that s1's carry mate, try cloning off of it and see if the clones do the same thing.....keep an eye on it and pluck those suckers unless its just not worth your time....


yeah, kinda figured it might happen which is why been keeping an eye on them



curious old fart said:


> it was normal with mine and seems to disappear after a couple of generations. A wonderful, well liked smoke and deserving of a spot in your garden....it just so happens to be what I was smoking earlier.
> A Cali cardholder was thoroughly impressed.
> 
> 
> cof


thanks cof, will let the heshe live for a bit longer and see what happens
might try get some reverse, have heard that it works
hopefully it won't spunk up my lil garden


----------



## Murphio (Feb 17, 2013)

Spice of Life- Blockhead


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

As I slurp on hot coco...

[video=youtube;zL3UHF5SlEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL3UHF5SlEU[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would actually play the dumb ass deer in headlights card... If they tried to fuck me over I would move to the next shop. When I moved to denver I went through 4-5 shops before I found a "decent" one, they weren't super knowledgeable but they were honest... Besides not giving me my deposit back for my the co2 tanks ffs... "Oh we dont do that" what the fuck? so the $150 deposit for each tank was for what then??? At least I ended up with their two nicest newest lightest tanks. I think they were pretty pissed I was moving, I spent quite a bit at that shop.
> There was one other shop I only went to sometimes because it was close by, fucking lazy cock sucking liars.
> 
> 
> ...


yep

digimax is good for digi ballast


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

Never even heard of DigiMax!? I fukin LOVE my galaxy balasts!


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Never even heard of DigiMax!? I fukin LOVE my galaxy balasts!


came out not to long ago,around 89 buks for the 1000,but it was free with the purchase of the ballast.....i like my hydro/orchid guy,
and he always has something growing in the shop.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 17, 2013)

Murphio said:


> Spice of Life- Blockhead
> 
> View attachment 2529937View attachment 2529938View attachment 2529942View attachment 2529943View attachment 2529944View attachment 2529945View attachment 2529946


Nice and green. Good Job!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

genuity said:


> came out not to long ago,around 89 buks for the 1000,but it was free with the purchase of the ballast.....i like my hydro/orchid guy,
> and he always has something growing in the shop.



That remids me of some of the shops I visited... All kinds of half dead plants everywhere lol like wtf?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2013)

fuckin A. today has been so wonderful. i had a totally wicked conncection with Picacho Peak rock climbing and i come back here and got my REP and pm privys back!!! came right to the 600 to rep ya'll till im out. THANKS For posting here . I appreciate everyone posting pictures of there gardens and all the helpful advice day in and day out. Ive missed trying to rep you great growers for about a year now. peace , Dr. Amber Trichome


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2013)

New bong and old one
I used epoxy to set the down-stem.
Epoxy ran down the stem inside the bong and will be in 
the water.
I am concerned about it being toxic now.

What are the views from the 600




?


----------



## Californicater (Feb 17, 2013)

Epoxy in the water not a problem. Epoxy that may be melting in the joint when hot if it releases a vapor then you have a problem.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, hell yea cof. I never ask for help on anything in Wal-Mart, its a dead end. No matter what dept. it is always the same.



haha yeah fking right... You can help by staying far away from me lol
It would be funny to ask a half complicated question though, you know, for entertainment purposes. 


Bass, the epoxy is not water soluble so you should be ok on that front. But it heating up around the stem and maybe gassing off would concern me.... Your not suppose to be drinking the gong water anyway lol


Ahhhh  the fornicater "beat" me to it!




Californicater said:


> Epoxy in the water not a problem. Epoxy that may be melting in the joint when hot if it releases a vapor then you have a problem.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanx guys.
I have the pullout bowl and am very confident that is wont even get warm at the joint.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2013)

I didnt know what I was missing with a clean piece.
The taste comes through so much now, and the diffused stem is great as well.
I never had a real bong except the plastic ones from the 90s lol
I didnt even drink the Hennessy btw.
My girl was on the lookout for one from a family party.
So the diamond bit $27.98 stem $9 bowl $9 bottle free.

Making it yourself...priceless



On another note, does anyone...COF..know what is the pheno to look for on the Herijuana?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

Well today I was bless with some Dog from a good friend on here. He gave me 7, 8, 9 ,10 week Dog buds to try out. So far 9 weeks is my favorite TTT for the 600w club. Bx1 dogs are rocking. Lost one blue pit-my falt 
Hope you liked the Cherry Pie


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt know what I was missing with a clean piece.
> The taste comes through so much now, and the diffused stem is great as well.
> I never had a real bong except the plastic ones from the 90s lol
> I didnt even drink the Hennessy btw.
> ...


Love the bongs. Got one like that too. That's my buddy


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Love the bongs. Got one like that too. That's my buddy


Yeah I love my new bong.

Was the 10 week Dog too couch-locky and/or not enough head high left?
My 10-11 week Grape Krush can give body waves, but do nothing really for the head.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I love my new bong.
> 
> Was the *10 week Dog *too couch-locky and/or not enough head high left?
> My 10-11 week Grape Krush can give body waves, but do nothing really for the head.


 Haven't tried it? Been to high off the 8 and 7 week one's


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

feels like I got a headband around my head


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> feels like I got a headband around my head


Dog has Headband in the genetics...I think


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> On another note, does anyone...COF..know what is the pheno to look for on the Herijuana?


The dankest one  


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Haven't tried it? Been to high off the 8 and 7 week one's


I thought the 9 was your fav  



bassman999 said:


> Dog has Headband in the genetics...I think


OG kush x Headband
 


Crap, I missed a complete beginning to end showing of R Kellys trapped in the closet... Maybe next time.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> On another note, does anyone...COF..know what is the pheno to look for on the Herijuana?


I missed this earlier and I don't know. It has been awhile since I have grown it and don't remember. There are 9 in about a month old and and I'm noticing a bush type and a christmas tree type. The bush type was the mother for southern charm. One of them is yellow...don't know where that came from as they are in the same medium and fed the same. They are part of a major breeding program.
as a side note, they don't show pre-flowers.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Morning Munch Bunch....wake and bake with Banana bread, lol.











Did someone say DOG.......some at various stages





















So what's people thoughts on cloning and removing the leaf tip? I left somewithout clipping the ends off and they clone just fine. Are we clipping off extra energy that the leaf tips contain???? Any thoughts???? I have seen some gardeners whn taking clones actually just rolling up the leaf (which in essens is the same as taking the tip off, but when roots appear you can unroll the leaf). p.s I haven't seen it done on MJ plants....i tried once and ended up tearing the bloody leaf anyway, lol.





These babaes hardly lost any colour at all
















Have a nice week peoples.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

i prefer not to snip my clones, the snipped leaves tend to yellow out very fast and the cut edge is a growing platform for mould for some reason. they root faster too i find (the more water they transpire the quicker they will need to grow roots to survive being my school of thought).

nice dog show from the dog pound father.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Logical way of thinking. I guess it's getting the balance right. I think I am going back to non snipping either way.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

i use the root riot cubes and they root really fast but you have to let them dry out which is a very very tricky thing to do as the plant will only last a day before it wilts. if i keep them moist continuously they can take 2 weeks+ to root.

you clone in soil, you're a bowss


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

lol, I am bawsbag mare like! To be fair it's quite a gritty soil so dries out ok even in the prop. One water dosage normally gets them through. A couple of those were done in soil though as I ran out. (EDIT, but they did take longer)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

I also quit clipping leaves when cloning and haven't seen a difference.
I think temperature differences between air & soil make a bigger difference, just as when they are rooted.
If the air is too much warmer than the soil then energy goes to leaf production, but if the soil is warmer than the air energy is used on the root system. 
There may be a horticultural reason for clipping the leaves beyond slowing down transpiration, but I have as good (or better) luck with them when I don't clip leaves during cloning.
Everyone's mileage may vary, so don't listen to this rambling fool.


*and I've never used anything but soil to clone in. Cut them, dip them in rooting hormone, and then straight into soil.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a big cloner. I got a couple outside guys who get there clones from me. I just got an order for 440.

I'm really into this organic shit so I'm using xtreme gardening Azos as my rooting powder works great they root quick.
I'm a leaf clipper cause I need lots of room. The Azos allows me to start my beneficial colony from the cloning stage.
I clone under a variety of lights LOL. I use 400 MH, and t-5 I run 28 differnt strains. So the clones just have to get whereever they can get sometime under a 400
sometimes under t-5 sometimes just sittin on the floor trying to get light from anywhere...LOL. I get about 85% of them that live. and
my motto you drop your head and your OUT. cause it ain't worth the pain of trying to save them.

And I use Jiffy pucks


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> i use the root riot cubes and they root really fast but you have to let them dry out which is a very very tricky thing to do as the plant will only last a day before it wilts. if i keep them moist continuously they can take 2 weeks+ to root.
> 
> you clone in soil, you're a bowss


I hear you ghb! Love the root riots, but it def is a very fine line between too dry, moist enough and too moist lol. My cloning goes in streaks.... Sometimes I'll have unstoppable success, sometimes its average and sometimes its just plain bad. I think it all depends on how much time I have to be at home for the wil' baybees. Have a good day 600, going to earn a days pay.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Me too.


Hemlock said:


> I'm a big loner.


Awww, come and get a hug big guy
lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Me too.
> 
> Awww, come and get a hug big guy
> lol.


I need a group hug really....LOL. 
D that bread look GREAT. Cut me a piece of that will ya...LOL


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Now now, don't overstep the mark by making it a threesome!


Hemlock said:


> I need a group hug really....LOL.
> D that bread look GREAT. Cut me a piece of that will ya...LOL


I'd send you a bit lad but not sure it would be so appetising when it arrived your side of the pond


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning Munch Bunch....wake and bake with Banana bread, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you guys and food! almost 6am here, and now I want some bread, thanks dst!(damnyou)

On cloning I like to not clip? but if I have to pack a cloner I clip for air to get in there and help put more cuts in vs none cuts which makes it harder for my cuts to get fresh air in the dome and easyer to get mold


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The dankest one
> 
> *I thought the 9 was your fav
> 
> ...


lol, there all my favorite


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

Right now I'm smoking on cherry pie and going to Lows for some spray


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Happy shopping, can you pick me up some spray bottles, I want to make some ice and I need new ones...thanks.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

so im stuck between these to set ups at the moment, can anyone giv me advice as to which one will one will be the best and easiest to run heres the first

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229132867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and heres the 2nd 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wilma-Big-4-System-/261094084478?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cca6b8f7e


will i be to still check on each one once a day or would either need more looking after then the other and cost wise as i no il be saving by need no more soil or anything in the dwc


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

Heh, heh.

Anyone else notice Marco Rubio's eyes during his now infamous water break speech?

Watch the vid fullscreen and pay attention to his eyes.

Right eye lid slightly more closed than the left eye lid.
Eyes tinged a slight pink hue.
Sudden uncontrollable onset of cottonmouth.

*Dude was fucking STONED.
*
He must have blazed up just minutes before his speech:

[video=youtube_share;19ZxJVnM5Gs]http://youtu.be/19ZxJVnM5Gs[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Heh, heh.
> 
> Anyone else notice Marco Rubio's eyes during his now infamous water break speech?
> 
> ...


Yes I would have to agree with you but dude's completely against MMJ. 

http://www.imapatientnotacriminal.org/see-how-senator-marco-rubio-feels-about-medical-cannabis-his-response-to-attorney-michael-minardi/


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 18, 2013)

Day 57 or thereabouts. Going to keep going another week or so. I'm not officially happy with the bulk, but I remember the last time I grew this I was quite surprised at the outcome after trimming. Doesn't look like much, but think again. Anyway, I hope. Also, some clones taken from plants three weeks or so into flowering. They have to reveg now lol. Goofy leaves.

Hmmm. I'm not able to enlarge. Maybe because I'm using Chrome in Windows 8 mode? I'll post then see if I can fix in another browser.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

looks like it will be some very tasty lemons.
i reckon the dog would do very well in your set-up shnkrmn, have you tried it?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

can anyone tell me the difference between these two sets ups please and the bennifits of one to the other 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229132867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 
and
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229141506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


cheers all help apprieciated as im stuck as of what to get but i think a bubbler will be better then a wilma please help me decide guys


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 18, 2013)

I have grown the dog several times from seed and clone. Ran a 3' x 6' SOG of it (DOGSOG) back a couple years ago of which there must be pix of somewhere deep in this thread.. It's much more obedient than this skunk! I've got some other Breeder's Boutique gear laid by (for souvenir purposes. of course!). If someone could remind me what the (C4 x CB) x (CC x L) on this one package of beans I have means, I would be much obligated.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes I would have to agree with you but dude's completely against MMJ.
> 
> http://www.imapatientnotacriminal.org/see-how-senator-marco-rubio-feels-about-medical-cannabis-his-response-to-attorney-michael-minardi/



Of course, politicians _*NEVER EVER EVER*_ say one thing and do another.


If it's not cannabis who's influence he was under, then it was a prescription drug, or combination of prescription drugs (whether actually prescribed to him, or ones he got elsewhere).
Clonidine is one that gives cottonmouth (regulates blood pressure, helps with anxiety/panic attacks and ADHD, etc), but none of them cause the eyelid droop.
The only ones that do are ones that also cause an altered state of being.

I stand by my cannabis theory.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> can anyone tell me the difference between these two sets ups please and the bennifits of one to the other
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229132867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> and
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229141506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ...


Only thing I can figure is the isolator has little shut off valves. I suspect they are the exact same thing other than the shut off valves. Looks a bit complicated to me. I'd just get 4 buckets and 4 netpots. But they look to be alright to me. I'd get the one with the valves. The 4 pot isolator one vs the other one. NOt sure if the isolator one comes with net pots though... might want to ask first.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 18, 2013)

Budolskie, I would stay away from that bubbler. Connecting them together with tubes like that may seem like a good idea, but it's more stuff to leak on the floor or breed bad stuff in your water. Also, it makes the system more bulky than need be. The Wilma will fit nicely under a light. I like the fact that your res is in one place rather than 5, so you can concentrate all the aeration into one spot and it's a little shielded from heat from your light by the pots being on top. It's biggest weakness is making sure your drip lines don't clog and you get the right feeding cycle dialed in. Once you do that, it would be the easiest system to neglect. I prefer flood and drain for its simplicity, but it looks like that isn't really in fashion in the UK. I have left my plants alone for up to two weeks without any harm.



budolskie said:


> so im stuck between these to set ups at the moment, can anyone giv me advice as to which one will one will be the best and easiest to run heres the first
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229132867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Of course, politicians _*NEVER EVER EVER*_ say one thing and do another.


Hehe... my favorite is John Edwards. Anyone screaming that loud about how much they love the lord is doing some nasty shit in the background.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> can anyone tell me the difference between these two sets ups please and the bennifits of one to the other
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229132867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> and
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251229141506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ...


i don't like either one of them so i won't recommend them (i have also never used them so i couldn't recommend either one)

any big bud harvest pics? how much did you get?


i would defo stay clear of the first one, it is home made by a guy from warrington called wez ffs


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

WTF is a wilma?


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Thee of which you speak is the Sour Cherry......



shnkrmn said:


> I have grown the dog several times from seed and clone. Ran a 3' x 6' SOG of it (DOGSOG) back a couple years ago of which there must be pix of somewhere deep in this thread.. It's much more obedient than this skunk! I've got some other Breeder's Boutique gear laid by (for souvenir purposes. of course!). If someone could remind me what the (C4 x CB) x (CC x L) on this one package of beans I have means, I would be much obligated.


Good to see you around bud.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a SYSTEM dopey!


jigfresh said:


> WTF is a wilma?


I also asked the same Q a while back. It's a system created by Wilma by all accounts.

Hydro, weight, valves, stuff like that I believe. Dons used one.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> WTF is a wilma?


i was replying to his earlier post he asked about wilma auto recirculation res dripper feedy things. then he changed his mind and asked about two different rdwc set ups hence the confusion.

don used to like autopots, you can't go wrong with hand feeding, you get close to the plants and it is a very good habit imo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

DST said:


> I also asked the same Q a while back. It's a system created by Wilma by all accounts.
> 
> Hydro, weight, valves, stuff like that I believe. Dons used one.


Sounds like a mess. A bucket with a hole in the lid, and an airpump seem so simple and effective to me. Not sure why all the tubes and dials needed.

Don did hydro? I thought he just liked to talk about it endlessly.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> i was replying to his earlier post he asked about wilma auto recirculation res dripper feedy things. then he changed his mind and asked about two different rdwc set ups hence the confusion.


I saw it in his post and shnkmn post too. Still don't make sense.

Seriously... I spent about 15 minutes yesterday trying to figure out what rhyming slang 'wilma' was talking about. Was thinking Wilma Flinstone lived next to Barney Rubble... which sounds like Bubble... so a DWC Bubbler becomes a Wilma. LOL


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

(1above)^^^^fighting talk, lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;v3jmFljdnwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3jmFljdnwI[/video]


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Thee of which you speak is the Sour Cherry......
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you around bud.


Good to see you too my friend. I thought these might be sour cherry but wanted to confirm. Thanks. Who here has grown it and, more importantly, should I? I've got 4 of them which is enough to start. The Lemon Skunk is too damn tall every time and it's wearing me out!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> WTF is a wilma?


[video=youtube_share;chHHHTGY80I]http://youtu.be/chHHHTGY80I[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Cali209 above is growing them out.

You should get some nice colour. I got reds and purples in my grow. Nice smoke but not a heavy hitter. Nice tasty day time shmoking for me.



shnkrmn said:


> Good to see you too my friend. I thought these might be sour cherry but wanted to confirm. Thanks. Who here has grown it and, more importantly, should I? I've got 4 of them which is enough to start. The Lemon Skunk is too damn tall every time and it's wearing me out!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

The only thing I noticed about a Wilma pot system that I'm not fond of is the opening to the reservoir is exposed to light.
Isn't that an open invitation to algae?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone smoked the blue pits yet?

EDIT: Yes it is doobie. And I don't think I mentioned I loved the trip through Alaska though pictures lol. Do you miss looking out and seeing russia?


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

That's where Wilma lies to block the light!


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

yes thank you.


jigfresh said:


> Anyone smoked the blue pits yet?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

That's great info. Really REALLY appreciate it. Can't get that kinda priceless feedback just anywhere.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Always happy to reply to peoples straight forward questions, lol.


jigfresh said:


> That's great info. Really REALLY appreciate it. Can't get that kinda priceless feedback just anywhere.


oh, you want feedback....sorry, to busy eating my way through the kitchen and sleeping on the couch to provide such nonsense!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

Guy gets a belly full of delicious banana bread and suddenly he's a comedian!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

I have had 7 in a half oz upto now off 3 and chopped last down yesterday morning couple pics in my album so u recon big wilma 4 pot in my 4x4 tent under 600hps


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Well if I knew you were about Doobs I would stand down, lol. But someones gotta take the Nightshift you know! 


DoobieBrother said:


> Guy gets a belly full of delicious banana bread and suddenly he's a comedian!


I am off to get ready to turn banana bread into something other than fat....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

You guys are a laugh a minute. 

Installing more bondage screen in my closet. The girls are going to get tied up real good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone smoked the blue pits yet?
> 
> EDIT: Yes it is doobie. And I don't think I mentioned I loved the trip through Alaska though pictures lol. Do you miss looking out and seeing russia?


I think the closest she's been to Russia is an appletini made from Stolichnaya.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

So fuck it wilma big 4 pot tomorrow off eBay


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

I miss Alaska, until I go back and realize why I left.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

If the 4-pot system you get doesn't come with a lid to cover the res opening (as seen in a previous post, which is an Atami), just make a lid to keep the light out.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Speak to Don, he's got one lying around that he isn't using mate.



budolskie said:


> So fuck it wilma big 4 pot tomorrow off eBay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

My ears burning?! My systems not Wilma its auto pots, got a spare 4 separates rather than the 2 back to backs. kit going spare, needs hydro nutes really.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2013)

Question for you UK folk,

which is better in your opinion: Psychosis, Livers, or Exo?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

When I get back on laptop I will have a read on auto pots what's the difference in them and wilma


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Howdy 600 
SHank, I found your posts about the dogsog but all the pics are gone  I remember it being awesome though


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Question for you UK folk,
> 
> which is better in your opinion: Psychosis, Livers, or Exo?


I think I've smoked all 3 over there. My vote would be the Exo. But danmed if they aren't all good in their own way.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

exodus cheese stays in my garden........its very nice. rock hard nugs, intense smell and bag appeal........


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

I have smoked,,, none of those ;-(


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

My Vote.

[video=youtube;QclBQtSSS30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QclBQtSSS30[/video]


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> When I get back on laptop I will have a read on auto pots what's the difference in them and wilma



wilma: recirculating uses electronic pumps and timers.

auto pots: uses gravity and does not reciculate.

both are designed so that once a garden is set up you don't need to go every day and hand feed you only need to top up the res every so often in theory.

i beg of you please before you go and spend the money and the time setting it up try using coco and hand watering. both of these systems require you to use a medium so you will more than likely be buying coco anyway. if you aren't happy with the yield and quality then part with your money. i can't see how hard it is to water 4 plants in a tent, it is very difficult to fuck up when hand feeding plants in coco, there are a lot of things that can and DO go wrong with these automated watering systems however.

i'm very close friends with some people who grow on an industrial scale, they have tried every way under the sun and had mixed results. now they do 4 plants in 20l pots in pure coco under each light HAND WATERING, now we are talking near a thousand plants, if they can do it anybody can.

my final two cents is the less equipment in your grow room the less things can go wrong and the more space you have for the plants. sorry for banging on but i really do have your best interests at heart.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd listen to GHB. He really does have your best interests. Lot's of little things to go wrong with those setups.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2013)

here is my plants right now
Indoor veg area
View attachment 2530942
The 2 big girls in this pic(I hope) are 2 of my 3 heris.I have chopped several branches towards the top to open it up...really bushy plant
View attachment 2530943
Garage area gonna be flowering area
View attachment 2530944View attachment 2530946View attachment 2530947View attachment 2530948


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

i was gonna say "that will be a jungle come week 4 of flower"

on closer inspection it's a fucking jungle now! lol you are gonna have your work cut out man, work worth doing though


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

ok so im still gona be doing a soil grow in my 3x3 cuboard aswell till i get the hang of this wilma and coco, was also wondering if i would need 1 of these with the wilma http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360591715508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

i can still be there a few times a day if needs be and will be till i get a decent regeme going with it, im just investing sum of this money off these plants now instead of wasting it in ladbrokes haha


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ooops!!!
> I re-read your post and saw where I missed you describing the RO & softener set up.
> Sorry about that!
> 
> ...


YYYYEEEESSSSS!!!!!!! Who do I make the check out to? Do you know how much money this just saved me!? How much time!! Omg Ty! Best news I'v had in days! I never once thought of this and I work on the thing all the time. I know EXACTLY where the spicket is that bypasses the salt. Of course I'll need to read more into feeding but things are looking up. Thanks again!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> YYYYEEEESSSSS!!!!!!! Who do I make the check out to?


I got you figured out now... you just like spending money at the drop of a hat. Lol. Keep the checkbook and wallet securely in your pocket.

I can't stand 'soft' water cuz it feels like you can never get the soap off. Just keep rinsing and rinsing.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Of course, politicians _*NEVER EVER EVER*_ say one thing and do another.
> 
> 
> If it's not cannabis who's influence he was under, then it was a prescription drug, or combination of prescription drugs (whether actually prescribed to him, or ones he got elsewhere).
> ...


Hey I'm not saying it isn't cannabis lol. I said the same thing to my girl, those damn politicians wont let us know that they smoke the dank unless they support it. 



jigfresh said:


> Hehe... my favorite is John Edwards. Anyone screaming that loud about how much they love the lord is doing some nasty shit in the background.


OMG I've seen that dude in person and I was wishing my ears would stop bleeding so I wouldn't have to listen anymore.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;v3jmFljdnwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3jmFljdnwI[/video]


I bet it smells good as fuck in there! I know outside my house smells like a dead skunk but hey my closet neighbor is over a mile away so who cares haha.

Look at wilma wearing that short skirt, what a ho 



DoobieBrother said:


> Guy gets a belly full of delicious banana bread and suddenly he's a comedian!


If he had some medicated banana bread like mine he would be a comedian melting into the background lol.



jigfresh said:


> You guys are a laugh a minute.
> 
> Installing more bondage screen in my closet. The girls are going to get tied up real good.


Everyone likes a girl who likes to be tied up 



DoobieBrother said:


> I miss Alaska, until I go back and realize why I left.


Dude my girl's grandparents have a cabin up in Fairbanks and we spent a month up there and that was the longest,coldest month of my life!



jigfresh said:


> I think I've smoked all 3 over there. My vote would be the Exo. But danmed if they aren't all good in their own way.


My vote is with the exo to! I love that shit. Produces rock hard buds and that's what I'm all about.



jigfresh said:


> I'd listen to GHB. He really does have your best interests. Lot's of little things to go wrong with those setups.


GHB is right. With something someone else made you can run into leaks and just more of a mess. I've done cocco and I loved it I just have been doing the whole soil thing lately. But anyways back to the point I've found unless you know what your doing and having that many connections you can have leaks everywhere making a huge mess. Ask bassman about water all over the floor lol.


Ok whew I think I'm finally caught up with you guys lol. So I woke up this morning to rain and wind! Damn it and then to top it off it's suppose to be server storms like sleet and freezing rain and shit on Wednesday, ffs! I hope it doesn't knock out my power. My girls are not going to be happy.

Ok now on to better things. I sowed 12 new beans yesterday. Ready for some new mothers  Did some watering today on vintage and she is drinking over a gallon every 2 days! I'll grab some shots of her tomorrow when lights come back on. 

Hope all is well. Have a good afternoon guys!


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice to have, but the pH is more important than ppm, unless you are a fool hell-bent on burning your plants. You can get this: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Sun-Mart-Store/pH-Meters-Testers-Monitors-/_i.html?_fsub=371809419 for much less. Comes with calibration supplies which are important. I noticed that very Chinese looking unit has a usb port so you can download your data to the mainframe, lol. Manual's probably in Chinese too. 



budolskie said:


> ok so im still gona be doing a soil grow in my 3x3 cuboard aswell till i get the hang of this wilma and coco, was also wondering if i would need 1 of these with the wilma http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360591715508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> i can still be there a few times a day if needs be and will be till i get a decent regeme going with it, im just investing sum of this money off these plants now instead of wasting it in ladbrokes haha


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok cheers so I probs giv that a miss a already got a little ph meter


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm answering from like 12 pages ago but I've never cut the tips off my clones. I can only think the reason people may do it is that they take a shit ton of cuts and cram them in an area to root. I could see the benefits there and that's about it.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> ok so im still gona be doing a soil grow in my 3x3 cuboard aswell till i get the hang of this wilma and coco, was also wondering if i would need 1 of these with the wilma http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360591715508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> i can still be there a few times a day if needs be and will be till i get a decent regeme going with it, im just investing sum of this money off these plants now instead of wasting it in ladbrokes haha


ok i can see you have your heart set on it so i will stop going on. i have never used the wilma set up but i can still give you a few tips on the best way to use it.

if you are using coco as a medium it will require less watering than if you did a fully hydroton grow. you will be better doing two small feeds a day rather than one big one. 

h202 is your best friend, you will find after a cycle or even earlier you will start getting algae growing on the tray, in the res and the pots, this algae uses up a lot of the oxygen in the water and will eventually cause your plants to drown. 

some varieties do better than others in a set-up like that, skunk strains are probably not going to be the best option, you want plants that grow upwards not outwards as they will grow into each other and restrict airflow. kush, haze and other hybrids tend to not interfere with each other as much as cheese does.

you will have to adjust the watering schedule the bigger the plants get ( easy mistake to make).

i don't know if it comes with an airstone but i would recommend one if it doesn't, you want to keep as much oxygen in the water as possible, having the res in the tent will increase the temperatures in the res removing dissolved O whilst making it easier for algae to grow, it will also allow light to get in looking at the picture i have seen.



ps: if you want to gamble, gamble against another person not a faceless corporation. i had to learn that the very hardest way, never gamble against somebody who has more money than you.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

thats all good advice^^^!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'm answering from like 12 pages ago but I've never cut the tips off my clones. I can only think the reason people may do it is that they take a shit ton of cuts and cram them in an area to root. I could see the benefits there and that's about it.



Exactly. When cloning I DONT like leaves overlapping, when they do I find those leaves always get all crappy looking (<<botanical term) and the cut usually doesnt make it.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok cheers I have just ordered 4" intake for my tent and got the 6" extraction rigged to cool tube, yeah I will be using coco so I wont need a heater for my res just a nice big airstone, this hydro is mote about yield them smoke but I still don't want like proper grass I no it's gona take sum work and learning which I'm willing to do it's my hobby I love it


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

Afternoon Gents,

Time to cuss at little balls of clay. I am very very happy with my new system and can only see it getting better in the future. Working on a new batch of babies, now I just need to get down and dirty for a bit.


----------



## Murphio (Feb 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> Time to cuss at little balls of clay. I am very very happy with my new system and can only see it getting better in the future. Working on a new batch of babies, now I just need to get down and dirty for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 2531080


What's your new system? I'm thinkin about doin away with my clay...


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

cuss it good!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

Murphio said:


> What's your new system? I'm thinkin about doin away with my clay...


Run to waste dutch buckets(beto bucket). I'm using clay for now but I have been looking at other media for the future.


----------



## kane01 (Feb 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The only thing I noticed about a Wilma pot system that I'm not fond of is the opening to the reservoir is exposed to light.
> Isn't that an open invitation to algae?


that opening has a cover that slots in place


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

just to inform you folks TGA is dicontinueing Jilly bean and Agent orange because MZ. jill is leaving the crew and dioxide is taking her place.....dioxide came up with the powerhouses in their line so its a great move but mz. jills contributions will be missed greatly, glad i got those babies going and will have them for a while


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> just to inform you folks TGA is dicontinueing Jilly bean and Agent orange because MZ. jill is leaving the crew and dioxide is taking her place.....dioxide came up with the powerhouses in their line so its a great move but mz. jills contributions will be missed greatly, glad i got those babies going and will have them for a while


Boo!!! I love agent orange. I think I still have a few beans left, hope so lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

kane01 said:


> that opening has a cover that slots in place


Cool.
The vid on yonder youtubes failed to show a lid for it in the demo.
I kind of figured it would come with one, but glad to hear it's confirmed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Time to cuss at little balls of clay. I am very very happy with my new system and can only see it getting better in the future. Working on a new batch of babies, now I just need to get down and dirty for a bit.


Scrub-a-dub-dubs one finger pointed up at tubs.
Looks like you had "fun"!


----------



## Murphio (Feb 18, 2013)

@ wormdrive, nice lookin plants. My next run I will be replacing the clay with course perlite. It's cheaper, so I won't care about throwing it away after a run. Im just tired of cleaning the clay between runs, and IMO its too expensive to buy new evertime. And I'm starting to think that I'm getting carry over bugs from previous grows, I just can't seem to desimate all the eggs that are deep in the pores??? All I know is that I'm thinking about trying something new, if you have some good ideas let me know...


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 18, 2013)

Just grabbed myself the last 5 pack of agent orange at the tude keep that in the vault for a long time


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up canna !


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2013)

someone recently posted about the dangers of being a lottery winner.....how about this one



*Brothers blow up house while celebrating lottery win with drugs*

Published February 18, 2013
FoxNews.com

WICHITA, Kan.  Authorities say two brothers accidentally blew up their house after celebrating a $75,000 winning lottery ticket by purchasing marijuana and meth.
Wichita police Sgt. Bruce Watts said one of the brothers was taken to a hospital and the other to jail after Friday's explosion. The Wichita Eagle




reported that the injured 27-year-old brother is in serious but stable condition with second-degree burns on his hands, arms and chest.
Watts said the explosion happened after one of the brothers went to the kitchen to refuel the butane torches they planned to use to light their bongs. The brother emptied a couple large cans of butane lighter fluid, leaking butane into the air.
Eventually, butane vapor reached the pilot light in the furnace, causing the blast.
"The butane vapor reached the pilot light in the furnace, and as you might expect, ka-boom," Watts told the newspaper.
The injured brother was wearing a lottery T-shirt during the explosion. His girlfriend reportedly loaded him and some children into a car and drove him to the emergency room of a nearby hospital, where she dropped him off and left, according to the newspaper

sounds like they were trying to make some bho....told you that shit was dangerous



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

Had a nice "visitor" today!













'Nuff said:







And some cool beans:






Video will be coming later tonight, after I get something to eat in me and then edit the footage (already in the can).

The Plat. Bubba x OG is _*mighty*_ fine!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Uhhh I has something to say before Doobs post but now I cant remember  Damn son! Can I come hang out bro? lol 


Oh yeah,,
COF, thats a sad story. Iv read of people blowing themselves up trying to make BHO, I think your right on this account,, but the worst part is they had kids... Fking children having children. Why are things so backwards.
Just another reason not to make the shit. If I was regulator I would make BHO not fit for human consumption.

I will be happy to accept all and anyones expanded clay aggregate....  Im a grow hoarder I tell ya!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

Just wanted to add a big thank you to my kind visitor!
I genuinely hope we get to meet in person some day!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

looks like you scored mate


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

im very excited .... going to be testing some chernobyl f-2's lime cherry slurpee phenos for nugbuckets...... good thing i got another light hehehe. all organic probably going to put them in 7-10 gallons and get them big. camera time......


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2013)

thats one hell of a visitor doob,that bubble looks deadly.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ready to go, you think?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

looking bout done, how are the trichs?


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 18, 2013)

most are cloudy, few are clear, its at 10 weeks...several Cam4 and several Sunset Limited from Cali


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

well then man it depends on you, how you like your highs and if you want a little more lift or couch lock.......they look like theyve swelled a bit have you flushed?


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 18, 2013)

No I dont flush, purely organics ... but you may note that not much is written about the Sunset Limited and that swelling could be why, strange plant but hoping for best.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 18, 2013)

i also run pure organics man but il drench em with twice their volume for at least 10-14 days before i pull em down, ive really noticed a flavor difference and a cleaner burn if i flush and flush and flush....dont get me wrong im not dilusional about what is happening in the soil (i know everything isnt getting washed out) but i do feel like it gives my girls the oppertunity to tone down their uptake and get a nice clean drink before they die.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

Tiny grow update:

















And re-inoculated the soil for the seedlings and added more soil to their pots.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

genuity said:


> thats one hell of a visitor doob,that bubble looks deadly.


You know it, good sir!
And I plan on being sitting down in a chair with nothing to do when I sample the bubble.


Today was a good day! (GREAT!)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> someone recently posted about the dangers of being a lottery winner.....how about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" His girlfriend reportedly loaded him and some children into a car and drove him to the emergency room of a nearby hospital, where she dropped him off and left, according to the newspaper" 

Freakin Idiots!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips & chains excite me:


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll have to try next grow as two days more will bring to 10 weeks and cant go much more... I just always think of them as Tomatoes or even roses and cant imagine starving them for better flavor, but havent smoked either YET..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

One theory, my own (as far as I know), is that by forcing a starve by flushing keeps the plant alive while it finishes it's life-cycle.
If you think about it: when late in the season the nutrients in the soil, if it were grown in the wild or cultivated, would be depleted, the soil would also be getting cooler and slowing down the microbial life and nematodes, so the plant not only feeds on itself to finish or stay alive in the hopes of getting pollinated it gets more resinous as a means to catch free floating pollen and to attract insects that might carry the right pollen for it.
The end result is a flower that smokes & tastes different than if done otherwise.
It's only a theory, mind you.
Crackpot, at best.


(*the jist was that it's possibly a tool to use to signal the plant to do something)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

Just another way of tricking & manipulating our girls into doing what we want, when we want it.

It _*HARD*_ bein' a pimp!


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 18, 2013)

Definitely makes some sense


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2013)

You can bet that, once cannabis finally (hopefully) becomes legal at the Federal level, there will be a literal explosion of experiments, studies, and testing going on to truly bring cannabis up the bleeding edge of botany.
We're still half underground when it comes to that stuff, and I hope we see it in our lifetimes.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just another way of tricking & manipulating our girls into doing what we want, when we want it.
> 
> It _*HARD*_ bein' a pimp!


[video=youtube;nm78WlA-A4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm78WlA-A4o[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;YqJAnQTwmJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqJAnQTwmJs[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;CBJtzEKetBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJtzEKetBM[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright well guys here is just a lil bud pr0n of vintage. She's day 18 12/12.
Damn her wont stop yellowing out at the top in 2 spots. I've given here tea's and upped her blood meal and EC but she still wont green all the way back up. I'm afraid to show much more down her throat. Oh well. She's a short flower and only has 28 days left. 



Here's some hopefully new mothers, fingers crossed  Oh and I know you can't see inside the dome but there are 20 new beans in there 


And finally here is my new bean order. Well at least some of them haha. Can't be showing all my goodies now...


Happy growing guys! 

I'm tokin on some grape ape and yummy! Very grapey tastes and very sweet smelling. Good days


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2013)

Well wake n bake and look for my hydro, so I will have a lid for my res on the wilma, maybe buy a heater or chiller for it as it will be sitting in tent. I will be buying a 6 in 1 meter for ph temp and ec of the res to save me putting diff meters in every day and setting it, should I still be to lst with the wilma as I can lift pots off to rotate and move about tray


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Doob, have you ran Extrema before? I knew CoF was a big fan of Sannies, I don't see many of his genetics on RIU though. Those main cuts are the best clones! Sometimes they don't miss a beat and you can do the same thing time after time! Good luck with the training, they're looking great.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

This is my 3rd run of Extrema.
Really happy with the effects, and easy plant to grow.
Throws out the occasional nanner towards the end, but easy to pick out. 
Usually only end up with 5 to 10 s33ds out of a plant.
I'll be building a new scrog screen to go in my new *Grow Box 6000 mk-III&#8482;*, and am going to be using hempy buckets with 100% perlite to grow in.
A plant I'd definitely recommend to anyone.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

Just checked on the cutting, and no droop after 7 hours since cutting & planting.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey Doob, have you ran Extrema before? I knew CoF was a big fan of Sannies, I don't see many of his genetics on RIU though. Those main cuts are the best clones! Sometimes they don't miss a beat and you can do the same thing time after time! Good luck with the training, they're looking great.


Also, the Extrema s33ds I have are from a curious friend of mine.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2013)

Long but kind of cool.

[video=youtube;mII9NZ8MMVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mII9NZ8MMVM[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Long but kind of cool.
> 
> [video=youtube;mII9NZ8MMVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mII9NZ8MMVM[/video]


It's cool I needed something to fall asleep to tonight


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm still running the same extrema and she continues to put out nanners....unlike DOG and casey which quit after a couple of generations. The extrema and his dis-continued uber kush are all I kept of sannies goods in perpetual...the majority of it is breeders boutique, club 600 and breeding-which is where the heri comes into play. I haven't bought anything from sannie in a couple of years-not since breeders boutique came into being....but the extrema is excellant.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

I still have about 15 or so Extrema beans.
Will be hanging on to them for later grows after we're back in a house.
Looking forward to the ones I have going to mature (fingers crossed that the top cutting survives).
I've got 4 seedlings of it too, so will have Extrema for a while, in a while.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey folks, RIU has been down for me since last night, and this morning.....I think I was just having a brain fart though.....!?!?!


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Alright well guys here is just a lil bud pr0n of vintage. She's day 18 12/12.
> Damn her wont stop yellowing out at the top in 2 spots. I've given here tea's and upped her blood meal and EC but she still wont green all the way back up. I'm afraid to show much more down her throat. Oh well. She's a short flower and only has 28 days left.
> 
> View attachment 2531997View attachment 2531998View attachment 2531999
> ...


if i had to guesss by the look of the plant i would say it is light bleaching not a deficiency, the plant overall looks very happy to me, should put out a nice weight.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

It was down for me for a bit yesterday afternoon (it's 12:30 at night here now).


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> if i had to guesss by the look of the plant i would say it is light bleaching not a deficiency, the plant overall looks very happy to me, should put out a nice weight.


That's what I was thinking. I moved my light up the other day so I guess we will see what happens. I'm excited to see how much I get from her. She was topped twice and vegged for 60 days. So I'm looking for at least 3 oz


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

the 3 mains should give an oz each i reckon, they are some big colas and they are only gonna get bigger. i just checked again and you say day 18?!?! that is fat for less than 3 week in man.

make that 5 oz lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2013)

DST said:


> Hey folks, RIU has been down for me since last night, and this morning.....I think I was just having a brain fart though.....!?!?!


I had it not work on one browser on one computer all day. Kept thinking it was a coincidence that when I looked on that computer it was down again. Then I tried another browser. 

Strange happenings though.

EDIT: To anyone wanting to look at a bunch of pictures not related to pot... check my thread. I posted some good stuff from my weekend in Yosemite.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

This in no way compares with your pics, jiggy, but it is as good as it looks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips & chains excite me:


duuuuuude infestation of the furry catamunchers lmao nice LST bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> wilma: recirculating uses electronic pumps and timers.
> 
> auto pots: uses gravity and does not reciculate.
> 
> ...


sorry to skip it back a few but budolski, GHB is talking sense man.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

i can feel the bubble from here Doobie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

It was a good thing I was sitting down for a while afterwards.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

lol. if in doubt, park yer arse.....

I made a hook for a thai face mask I bought out there (which had been repositioned due to a new painting gifted to us.) I decided I wanted to put the mask on the side of a cupboard, but without destroying it with nails and shit (it is a kitchen cupboard).

So I used Sugru to make a hook, and I repaired my Bose headphone cord aswell, I got that tangled and practically snipped it off when trimming, lol.
http://sugru.com/buy/?gclid=CKPiuKrEwrUCFYbHtAodb2oAPg


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't mean to sound like I worked for a Shopping Channel, ffs. what a cardboard cutout I can be, haha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

Gotta love elastic co-polymers!
One day we shall be a society without nails, screws, bolts, or the petty need for any fastener from ancient times!
FSMhu akbar!


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This in no way compares with your pics, jiggy, but it is as good as it looks.


was this a gift from a fellow riuer? it looks like it would melt if you left it in the sun, i want some


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

It is.
I'm worried my finger heat is going to melt it through the glass.


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

i have cold hands i can hold on to it for you lol.

life will become a lot easier after smoking a bowl or two of that no doubt, take it easy brother.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

lol makes mine look like dog shite hahaha






i mix all micron together and mix with a powerdrill lol. Pro eh


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 19, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i always deny help from my local shops. but i have played the dumb card to see what they will direct me to, and to do. that is how i cam to the coclusion i'm good on my own. i order most my supplies out of paranoia. Growers been getting busted being followed from grow store.


This was my BIGGEST fear. So NEVER go there. Now just need to figure out how to get beans. Tried Sensi but they emailed me saying legalities won't let them. Such a sad day for Spec  ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

there's ways n means SFF  look at companies who ship everywhere. i know of an excellent one


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's ways n means SFF  look at companies who ship everywhere. i know of an excellent one


X1000000. Man I'm getting some great smellsand great looking buds.

Hope my boy can grow out those Sour cherrys


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 19, 2013)

I look but I get scared to contact them. I hate freakn stupid confused laws. Legal here but not there, like wtf!!! Makes me a nervous wreck!! But then my garden brings such peace and serenity to my life, there's no way I can part with it now that I have experienced it. The joy of the first harvest... Man that was a good day!!! 

So Don Gin.... If I say please will you fill me in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

check your rep man 

those guys are real helpful.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> X1000000. Man I'm getting some great smells and great looking buds.


those vids keep looking better each time


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 19, 2013)

I was just thinking... I was wondering how good my beaniebabbies would do with a different care taker. Wonder if someone can make them be much better then I can or if if same results would come back... I come here and look at all you guys pics but can't really compare to mine cause they are all different. 

Sorry, at work BORED out of my mind so smoked a bowl of delicious GDP and now the brain racing lmfao!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I look but I get scared to contact them. I hate freakn stupid confused laws. Legal here but not there, like wtf!!! Makes me a nervous wreck!! But then my garden brings such peace and serenity to my life, there's no way I can part with it now that I have experienced it. The joy of the first harvest... Man that was a good day!!!
> 
> So Don Gin.... If I say please will you fill me in?


check out my videos. I keep them on my BPN amy growes thead. That will tell you who I use for seeds-well my last videos.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's the cut top from the Extema, 15 hours after cutting & planting:













*edit:
_*forgot to add that I soaked the cut end in rooting compound (VitaGrow) for about 90 seconds before planting.*_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

that's pretty ace doobie, you could mainline like 3 weeks down the line just snip the top off and bingo you've got one to train and another to start over. cool


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

Dog is some A-1 fire if you want that hard nug light green with to me is a very tasty citrus taste


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those vids keep looking better each time


Thanks brother! let me know if you take a trip to the west, well Yosemite, Ca


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2532502


Looks like you've been at that 'soapbar' recipe I threw out a while ago Don! 

I hope it smokes better than it looks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

lol aye it does man, bubbles but leaves a white ash. it has been pressed and rubbed a bit then cut into chunks to dry faster so it's a bit browner looking than the 90 micron sandy look lol. the yanks in here probs think it looks shite. and it is compared to their filtered high micron stuff. 

they wouldn't believe their eyes if they saw what floats about the uk as 'decent' remember rip off billy's 'goldseal' lol more like window seal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2013)

Looked good to me!
I don't grow enough as yet to process my own, and the few people I know up here do bho instead, which kills my head.
I prefer hash.


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2013)

drop that drill don,and get a steel spoon,and WHIP that shit.................15min strong,and do the rest the way you been,and youll get that gold/tan look to.
[video=youtube;ZnFJP9Q-06A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnFJP9Q-06A[/video]

some past exp helps..

and that hash would please a lot of people around my parts.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like charras....

EDIT: And in Dons defense, you got to know your market. I am sure there is a limit to what the people Don knows are willing to pay for hash no matter how golden it looks. So if you are going for snaps, then fuk all that washing and spraying, and turning with a spoon...mix the shit out of it and get it oot the door! lol. It will be 100x better than any imported shit for sure.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morgen D, guys, and gals. . . Hope you all have a good day today.

Is the whipping to expel the gas buildup in the product? I've heard a hand pump vacuum container works well, too. You probably already know this, though.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

Evening Bobo, just back from a cycle. Think I'll twist one up.

My wife tends to expell her own gas...one of the reasons she won't do Yoga, lmao.....she would draw the line at me whipping her, and I shudder to think if she caught me with a hand pump, probably more embarrassing than a hoover



Bobotrank said:


> Good morgen D, guys, and gals. . . Hope you all have a good day today.
> 
> Is the whipping to expel the gas buildup in the product? I've heard a hand pump vacuum container works well, too. You probably already know this, though.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 19, 2013)

for those who use 400+cfm on there 600 do u stay within a 5 degree temp difference from ambient?


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Good morgen D, guys, and gals. . . Hope you all have a good day today.
> 
> Is the whipping to expel the gas buildup in the product? I've heard a hand pump vacuum container works well, too. You probably already know this, though.


haha,whipping is just slang for stirring the pot/bucket(when makeing ice hash)







back,back,back in the day...i was known for my whip game


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they wouldn't believe their eyes if they saw what floats about the uk as 'decent' remember rip off billy's 'goldseal' lol more like window seal.


Speak of the devil......





......lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

If hand mixing yielded as well i'd do it. i'm not mixing with the drill for half hour or something, more like 4-5 mins each run in bursts so probably less. 

Anyway I've had no complaints yet. And well not go into what happened with your last run eh yorkie! 

£25 a g isn't robbery. all about the market who would I flog the sandy stuff to at 50 a go.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Speak of the devil......
> 
> View attachment 2532669
> 
> ...


W o W. did u make it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> W o W. did u make it?


No but we know the man who did, possibly!

I can make proper soapbar though, as proper as soapbar could ever be coming from pressing powdered trim, instant coffee, turps and beeswax. lol 

To be honest though, it would still spank the shit out of that seal.
My personal opinion (after many arguments, much scrutiny and trying to smoke a shit load on bucket bongs as fast as I could) is that it was made with a compound much like 'Blu-Tack' then coloured and oiled to look the part and possibly even had some week synthetic cannabinoid mixed in.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> X1000000. Man I'm getting some great smellsand great looking buds.
> 
> Hope my boy can grow out those Sour cherrys


Every time I see you post about sour cherry I get the hankering for a cherry limeade lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> Here's the cut top from the Extema, 15 hours after cutting & planting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sexy there doobs. 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Thanks brother! let me know if you take a trip to the west, well Yosemite, Ca


How far from Yuba City are you?



DoobieBrother said:


> Looked good to me!
> I don't grow enough as yet to process my own, and the few people I know up here do bho instead, which kills my head.
> I prefer hash.


I love me some dry ice hash.



DST said:


> Evening Bobo, just back from a cycle. Think I'll twist one up.
> 
> My wife tends to expell her own gas...one of the reasons she won't do Yoga, lmao.....she would draw the line at me whipping her, and I shudder to think if she caught me with a hand pump, probably more embarrassing than a hoover


Hoover, nobody does it like you 



glockdoc said:


> for those who use 400+cfm on there 600 do u stay within a 5 degree temp difference from ambient?


I can touch my cool tube and it's cool to the touch. I keep my temps in check easily with a 450cfm. Of course with bends and long runs you will lose some cfm and a carbon filter but I've yet to have a problem with mine.

Afternoon 6ers! Checked on my babies this morning and 10 of them have taproots! Good days, good days.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's one for you Don.

The Smelly Fingerez clone has started to drench its preflowers in massive trichchomes (it's vegging under 24hrs light) which is something the seed plant mother didn't do.

I can't throw a pic up just yet as the batteries in my cam are charging but it looks awesome.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh and that 'Chocolate Chunky Monkey' jizz I've coming from the state's.......


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks for insight bro


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

No problem brotha...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I've just heard something amazing.

My girlfriend is Polish and a freelance interpreter/translator for the NHS and Police force. She says she's been talking to some doctor today and asked him why they ask if you have any tattoos when you go for an MRI scan.

He say's "Because some old and sometimes counterfeit or unregulated inks have lead in them. The MRI machine is basically a huge industrial electromagnet and will literally pull the tattoo from your skin, bathed in the most excruciating pain you could imagine".

.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> thanks for insight bro


And if it helps I have a 385cfm fan (on full power I think) which ONLY JUST keeps my temps between 25-30c with my 600w HPS in summer in a 1.2m tent.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 19, 2013)

the yorkshireman said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!! I've just heard something amazing.
> 
> My girlfriend is polish and a freelance interpreter/translator for the nhs and police force. She says she's been talking to some doctor today and asked him why they ask if you have any tattoos when you go for an mri scan.
> 
> ...




ouch !!!!!!!!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol makes mine look like dog shite hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how much trim about don ?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

Morning 6ers

I decided to give all my flowering girls extreme makeovers to make em all fit under one tent.
I cant bear to trash anymore!
I am chopping off so much this more so as to fill a 20 gallon can!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I moved my light up the other day so I guess we will see what happens. I'm excited to see how much I get from her. She was topped twice and vegged for 60 days. So I'm looking for at least 3 oz


Agreed with D. That damage wont go away I think, just keep up with watering and you should be good 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol makes mine look like dog shite hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a good bit of hash there Don 
This is the kind of Dog poop I like!





DST said:


> Excuse me Sir! Are you extracting the Michael? No, I am extracting the DOG you nincompoop!





DoobieBrother said:


> Here's the cut top from the Extema, 15 hours after cutting & planting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Doobs! Im too scared to try and clone in soil lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> the 3 mains should give an oz each i reckon, they are some big colas and they are only gonna get bigger. i just checked again and you say day 18?!?! that is fat for less than 3 week in man.
> 
> make that 5 oz lol


Haha ya bro. I flipped her on the 1st was her official day of 12/12. I'm excited to see the end of her.

I would not complain one bit with 5 oz lol.

She has one hell of a fucking root system under her, she is very happy. I love this strain, it's very robust and sturdy, has some amazing traits. I'm deff going to be keeping ahold of her for awhile.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Need a cheap, effective, organic, eco friendly,pet friendly, plant friendly, pleasant smelling, easy to make, cheap to make, fun to make, good to make, smoke a bowl way to prevent mold, mildew and bugs? Well here you go 
A mix I learned from another grower, Dice, who learned it from someone else, and the cycle continues 
Iv been using this for several years and the only time Iv had a problem is when I *stopped *using it. 


*Dice~
"Its safe to spray on your buds, flowers, fruit, what ever...*
*Also if it gets in your organic soil, no big deal, unlike some other over the counter chemical sprays, it wont harm your soil...*

*Also this spray works best as a preventative"



*This is what you need.
Apple cider vinegar, whole cloves, cinnamon sticks, 100% Lemon juice, fresh orange (yummy) and biodegradable dish soap.








Ultra hightech mixer bit. Completely balanced.







Recipe for one gallon.

1/2 teaspoon whole cloves, crush.
1/2 cinnamon stick, crush. 
1/2 large orang pealed, peal only, torn to bits,,,, enjoy the orange. 
2 tbs 100% lemon juice.
1 tsp apple cider vinegar. 
Mix very well for a fe minutes.
Let steep for 24hr, stir occasionally.
24hr later, add 1 tsp biodegradable dish soap, mix well, and strain.
Once strained well your good to put it in a sprayer. Of course dont spray under your HID lights, its good to get under the leaves too.

There you go!
Iv seen organic bug/mold sprays at grow shops with exactly this in it, only difference is its $20 a liter.  








Secondary measures... Garlic plants.






Blue Pit!







Gary, strike a pose!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Agreed with D. That damage wont go away I think, just keep up with watering and you should be good


Yea I'm pretty sure it's not gonna go away lol. I'm 100% sure now it's light bleeching, I remember now I had to leave town for a couple days awhile back and when I came back home she was growing right into the light lol. Whoops. Oh well she is recovering nice. 

I have to water her every 2 days with 1.5 gallons. She is drinking a shit ton! Damn thirsty bitch taking all my water. 

Oh well the end results should pay off. 

Oh why are you afraid to clone in soil?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm pretty sure it's not gonna go away lol. I'm 100% sure now it's light bleeching, I remember now I had to leave town for a couple days awhile back and when I came back home she was growing right into the light lol. Whoops. Oh well she is recovering nice.
> 
> I have to water her every 2 days with 1.5 gallons. She is drinking a shit ton! Damn thirsty bitch taking all my water.
> 
> ...


My big Gods Gift is the same way, and actually so is one of my Heri's


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Need a cheap, effective, organic, eco friendly,pet friendly, plant friendly, pleasant smelling, easy to make, cheap to make, fun to make, good to make, smoke a bowl way to prevent mold, mildew and bugs? Well here you go
> A mix I learned from another grower, Dice, who learned it from someone else, and the cycle continues
> Iv been using this for several years and the only time Iv had a problem is when I *stopped *using it.
> 
> ...


Funny stuff bro, my grandma use to do almost the exact same thing


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My big Gods Gift is the same way, and actually so is one of my Heri's


I wanna try Gods gift. I mean I guess I can't complain with her drinking that much. Just means she's happy and will reward me in the end


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I wanna try Gods gift. I mean I guess I can't complain with her drinking that much. Just means she's happy and will reward me in the end


My 2nd time trying her.
1st time I ended up with clones of SSH

My only gripe with the excess drinking is that I am not expecting her to be thirsty so soon and a few times I let them droop by accident.
They seem to have bounced back, but I hear yield will suffer still?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My 2nd time trying her.
> 1st time I ended up with clones of SSH
> 
> My only gripe with the excess drinking is that I am not expecting her to be thirsty so soon and a few times I let them droop by accident.
> They seem to have bounced back, but I hear yield will suffer still?


Dude I'm the same way. If you catch it soon enough and don't let it go like days on ends you will be fine. 

I have to check on her everyday. If I have to leave for the weekend I make sure I flip a 2 liter bottle upside down in the soil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> how much trim about don ?


i should have weighed it but there was good amount, a freezer draw full ad a couple of food baggies worth on top. i'm always more bothered with the end weight 


whodatnation said:


> Thats a good bit of hash there Don  This is the kind of Dog poop I like!


that's some erl right? looks a little too liquid like for hash. could just be me though.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Here's one for you Don.
> The Smelly Fingerez clone has started to drench its preflowers in massive trichchomes (it's vegging under 24hrs light) which is something the seed plant mother didn't do.
> I can't throw a pic up just yet as the batteries in my cam are charging but it looks awesome.


weird, aye when the batteries are loaded i'd be interested in seeing it. I've watched the change in bud/trichs when revegging but not on a clone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

that recipe looks nuts whodat.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And if it helps I have a 385cfm fan (on full power I think) which ONLY JUST keeps my temps between 25-30c with my 600w HPS in summer in a 1.2m tent.


1.2m tent so thats what 3x3? im thinking of throwing one in a 2x2!!! laugh if y'all want but if a 400cfm fan can keep it within 5 degrees of ambient then count me in. how hot does the exhaust get from the light? is that kept within the 5 degrees? probably not id think lol. is it possible to run a 600 in a 2x2 thats in a 2x3 closet? i know id be best if i vented into another room then it would work magic but what if i didnt?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> 1.2m tent so thats what 3x3? im thinking of throwing one in a 2x2!!! laugh if y'all want but if a 400cfm fan can keep it within 5 degrees of ambient then count me in. how hot does the exhaust get from the light? is that kept within the 5 degrees? probably not id think lol. is it possible to run a 600 in a 2x2 thats in a 2x3 closet? i know id be best if i vented into another room then it would work magic but what if i didnt?


Jig runs a 1000 in a 2x2 or so closet.
His is vented out the room.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> If hand mixing yielded as well i'd do it. i'm not mixing with the drill for half hour or something, more like 4-5 mins each run in bursts so probably less.
> 
> Anyway I've had no complaints yet. And well not go into what happened with your last run eh yorkie!
> 
> £25 a g isn't robbery. all about the market who would I flog the sandy stuff to at 50 a go.


wowzers.!!


----------



## zVice (Feb 19, 2013)

zeffies, my casey is nuts-o-rama 
may rip it and try again next time.


sad times.


don't fail me now DOG lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## zVice (Feb 19, 2013)

michael phelps breakfast



billcollector99 said:


> Breakfast of champions
> View attachment 2532913View attachment 2532914


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> 1.2m tent so thats what 3x3? im thinking of throwing one in a 2x2!!! laugh if y'all want but if a 400cfm fan can keep it within 5 degrees of ambient then count me in. how hot does the exhaust get from the light? is that kept within the 5 degrees? probably not id think lol. is it possible to run a 600 in a 2x2 thats in a 2x3 closet? i know id be best if i vented into another room then it would work magic but what if i didnt?





bassman999 said:


> Jig runs a 1000 in a 2x2 or so closet.
> His is vented out the room.


Close bassman. I run a 1000w in a 2' x 3' x 9' closet. Use a 6" - 465 cfm fan. I don't know what ambient is in my room, but I think the temps go up about 5 degrees F depending on how large the plants are. I've found when the closet is nearly empty it's warmer then when the closet is full of plants. My fan pulls air over the light and out the ceiling. The air it spits out is quite warm. It is a shame I don't use it to heat my house during the winter... but I don't.

The fan works great still. It's 4 years old, and has probably run at least 2 years of 24 hours a day. Cost me $80 I think. 





billcollector99 said:


> wowzers.!!


Seriously right. Makes me think of 5 acre farms with huge houses worth half what our house is worth. Location, location.

Oh, and here's the bit of screen I added on the bottom.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

are those plants still vegging?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's some erl right? looks a little too liquid like for hash. could just be me though.


Ah I use terms very loosely, yeah thats erl I think... I call any concentrate hash lol




billcollector99 said:


> Breakfast of champions
> View attachment 2532913View attachment 2532914



Dats what the fuk Im talkin about! YUMMY!



jigfresh said:


> Close bassman. I run a 1000w in a 2' x 3' x 9' closet. Use a 6" - 465 cfm fan. I don't know what ambient is in my room, but I think the temps go up about 5 degrees F depending on how large the plants are. I've found when the closet is nearly empty it's warmer then when the closet is full of plants. My fan pulls air over the light and out the ceiling. The air it spits out is quite warm. It is a shame I don't use it to heat my house during the winter... but I don't.
> 
> The fan works great still. It's 4 years old, and has probably run at least 2 years of 24 hours a day. Cost me $80 I think.
> 
> ...



Looking excellent Jig 
Oh we got the same fans lol, I got two of the 6" one 8" and one 4". 

Giggity!







billcollector99 said:


> are those plants still vegging?


I believe so bill


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2013)

whodat is on it. They are still vegging. They get 12 hours of 1028w, with a couple hours of 28w on either side.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

Who, it looks like a pinch scrape or dab of any of it could leave one immobilised. 

and that avi is weird. some dude dropped like half a dozen pics of a kangaroo eating a weed plant in my journal today ?!?!


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Feb 19, 2013)

'Nana Watch '13

Oh it's that time of flowering when dealing with low grade genetics to break out the magnifying glass and tweezers cause we huntin' 'naners!

 
This stretchy one is where it all started. Noticed a little green tongue poking out of her head a day after I moved her from the edge to directly under the light. Thankfully her lankiness provides an excellent view of every bud, no lifting leaves and moving branches. Found a few more on her, safely removed them, daily checkups from here on out.

 
This one passed her checkup without having to be castrated. Still, daily checkups to keep her virginity intact.


This lovable lovely also had a few danglies that need amputation. Removed what I could see, daily observations from here on out.


Now to my favorite of the bunch. This one had a few ready to blow their wad, luckily a well placed moist paper towel collected any pollen spewed forth from removing the fragile sacs of plant jizz.


These bushy ones are a bitch to examine. Had one prematurely ejaculate upon a leaf, removed leaf as to not impregnate this young, sticky she-devil. Will keep my eyes open for any further signs of fornication.

 
Yet another bushy broad. No complications from neutering, will keep under observations.

8-10 more weeks of keeping a close eye on these ladies. I'm sure I'll find a few illegitimate children before all is said and done, the goal is to keep it at a minimum, Papa didn't raise no whore! Nothing too serious at this time, as long as they don't get overrun I can handle picking a few coin purses off here and there. I think next week will be real camera pics instead of cell phone pics, I just love the way the flash lights up those trichs! So until we meet again, stay high my friends!


----------



## NugHunter (Feb 19, 2013)

does a 600w led count?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

NugHunter said:


> does a 600w led count?



Hell fking yes it counts!  I want pr0n!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 19, 2013)

OK guys so I finally got to mi ladies and shit has HIT THE FAAAAN!!! As soon as I post this I am going to the water system to turn the shutoff valve on the softner so that I can fill my water right here at home, no not the store, home... . Check out the girls. The DWC is the WW and it looked amazing last week and now this! Then there is the scrog that still looks great to me. Well besides the size. I forgot who posted their day 18 but im on day 35 from12/12 on the DWC and day 28 from 12/12 on the scrog. What do you guys think of developement so far? I think I am coming up short but then again if I count the days from when they actualy started to flower I would need to minus about 10-12 days on both DWC and the Scrog. Don't know how you guys call it but any input on what I can do to fix DWC and what you think on how scrog coming along. Oh and the scrog is also WW. Just was testing what would work better for me and if it wasn't for new health issues I would preffer DWC as it is easier to manover. I forgot to mention that it seems as if DWC just STOPPED drinking water! I have not had to refill it at all in a few days and before I had to add water every couple days. This is the second time they go to shit half way thru their cycle. Up until today I have used distilled water but I am about to collect some from the house and see what the meters tell me. Wish I had some good pron .


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Big Lil' Deuce said:


> 'Nana Watch '13
> 
> Oh it's that time of flowering when dealing with low grade genetics to break out the magnifying glass and tweezers cause we huntin' 'naners!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics  sorry about the nanner sich, Im sure it will all be worth it when you are smoking your fine homegrown!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2013)

With that many plants showing nanners, I would look for a light leak.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> OK guys so I finally got to mi ladies and shit has HIT THE FAAAAN!!! As soon as I post this I am going to the water system to turn the shutoff valve on the softner so that I can fill my water right here at home, no not the store, home... . Check out the girls. The DWC is the WW and it looked amazing last week and now this! Then there is the scrog that still looks great to me. Well besides the size. I forgot who posted their day 18 but im on day 35 from12/12 on the DWC and day 28 from 12/12 on the scrog. What do you guys think of developement so far? I think I am coming up short but then again if I count the days from when they actualy started to flower I would need to minus about 10-12 days on both DWC and the Scrog. Don't know how you guys call it but any input on what I can do to fix DWC and what you think on how scrog coming along. Oh and the scrog is also WW. Just was testing what would work better for me and if it wasn't for new health issues I would preffer DWC as it is easier to manover. I forgot to mention that it seems as if DWC just STOPPED drinking water! I have not had to refill it at all in a few days and before I had to add water every couple days. This is the second time they go to shit half way thru their cycle. Up until today I have used distilled water but I am about to collect some from the house and see what the meters tell me. Wish I had some good pron .View attachment 2533050View attachment 2533011


seem to be on track to me, the ww looks to have a mg issue.. but i think you are not giving yourself enough credit...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> With that many plants showing nanners, I would look for a light leak.
> 
> 
> cof


Or get better genetics... may I recommend Breeders Boutique...


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 19, 2013)

This how I'm feeling tonight! Rolling up some GOOD KUSH sippin on my alcohol!
http://youtu.be/u1gYwDrn1Ck


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 19, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> This how I'm feeling tonight! Rolling up some GOOD KUSH sippin on my alcohol!
> http://youtu.be/u1gYwDrn1Ck


Does this mean you're doing good or bad? I wanna puke when I hear lil wayne.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

got a dog male releasing polling? Do I just tie a bag around the plant?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2013)

It's already pollinated all your plants if its at that point pollen is a mystical magical fairy dust with amazing powers of travel.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

ok found a video. First time collecting jizz [video=youtube;xpBgHGu_FEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBgHGu_FEs[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> It's already pollinated all your plants if its at that point pollen is a mystical magical fairy dust with amazing powers of travel.


lol well there goes the neighborhood [video=youtube;k8jO3KcMlWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8jO3KcMlWE[/video]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does this mean you're doing good or bad? I wanna puke when I hear lil wayne.



I rag on him all the time lol. Real main stream but as long as my "bitches" love me I'm good! Lol. I do like Future tho so I like the song. But yes very good night. And now I'm entering club zima with DJ Pillow on the ones and twos. With that said good night to all 6ers!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

A shout out to the 600's organic growers for some infoz if ya'll don't mind? I've read some info on expired mushroom compost as a soil amendment. It appears to have all kinds of goodies in there at low concentrations including macros and micros. But I've read from some sources that its pasteurized and others suggest otherwise? I want to get my hands on some of this shit either expired or enriched, but I'd like to know for sure if the recycled stuff is pasteurized since that would kill the microbiology of the compost. I suppose it could be re-introduced but I'm curious like a cat, my friends call me "Whiskers"

With Spanish subtitles because NBC hates Youtube lol.

[video=youtube;haAhdtDmsOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haAhdtDmsOw[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> A shout out to the 600's organic growers for some infoz if ya'll don't mind? I've read some info on expired mushroom compost as a soil amendment. It appears to have all kinds of goodies in there at low concentrations including macros and micros. But I've read from some sources that its pasteurized and others suggest otherwise? I want to get my hands on some of this shit either expired or enriched, but I'd like to know for sure if the recycled stuff is pasteurized since that would kill the microbiology of the compost. I suppose it could be re-introduced but I'm curious like a cat, my friends call me "Whiskers"
> 
> With Spanish subtitles because NBC hates Youtube lol.
> 
> [video=youtube;haAhdtDmsOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haAhdtDmsOw[/video]


I have seen it used in a few soil recipes. I think Vermisoil uses it. It is also a big part of most Biodynamic soil preparation. I think it comes sterilized so it is just fast food for the beneficial microbes already in your soil.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks worm! Now I want vermisoil even worse lol. Need to start looking harder.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Feb 19, 2013)

Added nutrients for the first time in like 30 somethin days





more pics in the signature
View attachment 2533661View attachment 2533659View attachment 2533660


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks worm! Now I want vermisoil even worse lol. Need to start looking harder.


It's no better than foxfart in my opinion. I think the best stuff I have seen lately is http://sanctuarysoil.com/empire-builder/ not sure if its available in your Hood.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm very interested in getting my hands on some to play with. It seems like a fantastic tool for a microbial breeding ground.willing to bet a phat j of some hericules that WhoD is typing a response right now Too lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I'm very interested in getting my hands on some to play with. It seems like a fantastic tool for a microbial breeding ground.willing to bet a phat j of some hericules that WhoD is typing a response right now Too lol



lol hand over that fat J mr shwag  I got nothin 


is it wrong im rubbing the mouse cursor in between the ass cheeks of your AV?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> It's no better than foxfart in my opinion. I think the best stuff I have seen lately is http://sanctuarysoil.com/empire-builder/ not sure if its available in your Hood.


Do you think it vermifire would make a respectable replacement for roots organics in super soil? Will look at that link now thx!

EDIT
Do you add blood meal or com posted manure to EB? Looks and sounds very nice.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Do you think it vermifire would make a respectable replacement for roots organics in super soil? Will look at that link now thx!


To tell you the truth I was disapointed in vermisoil. I used it last year on some small outdoor plants. It came out of the bag looking dark and great but after a few waterings it looked depleted and pale. plants were pretty weak too. The Vermifire might be better.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

That link looks like some fantastic soil! Next grow I will simply be amending my compost with similar ingredients.

edit: I think bobo is using vermifire. Iv yet to even read up on it... The stuff Im using is keeping me and the plants fairly satisfied,, thank FSM.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> To tell you the truth I was disapointed in vermisoil. I used it last year on some small outdoor plants. It came out of the bag looking dark and great but after a few waterings it looked depleted and pale. plants were pretty weak too. The Vermifire might be better.


That's the one I'm thinking of I need to look at it. My local products are limited I'll see if i c an grab those with some luck. The empire soil looks really nice. I'd prolly add some extra N to the mix.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Do you think it vermifire would make a respectable replacement for roots organics in super soil? Will look at that link now thx!
> 
> EDIT
> Do you add blood meal or com posted manure to EB? Looks and sounds very nice.


Unless you are making a supersoil you do not need to add anything. Are you using it indoor?


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Unless you are making a supersoil you do not need to add anything. Are you using it indoor?


Yep for a SS base indoor Big worm!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Yep for a SS base indoor Big worm!


Hmm not my dept for sure. I'm more of a coco/soil indoor guy. I am using the empire for my outdoor this year. Mixing a recipe with the help of a friend and the good old sun.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

From the list of ingredients Empire Builder is a supersoil. IMO nothing needs to be added except for some extra castings and perlite... Other than that this is a hot mix  It says no other amendments are needed but maybe that package design is just a little too pretty. 

Of course, tea is ALWAYS recommended 

Edit: Outdoors may need something extra if growing giant plants with a relatively small amount of this. In this case I always keep the rootmass in mind, if im growing giants plants I want giant containers/holes just meaning more soil. I would also like to stress that I have never grown outdoor lol 

Edit edit: One thing I dont see in there is dolomite lime or granular lime... I see limestone, but not sure if this is just as quick and effective as your usual dol lime... But also keep in mind I dont sell soil for a living... That would be cool  Bring a new meaning to "hitting pay dirt" 

*INGREDIENTS*

*Empire Builder Producers Blend contains generous amounts of perfectly mineral balanced and microbe enhanced ingredients:*
*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:*
Available Phosphate (P2O5): 0.07%
Soluble Potash (K2O): 0.52%
Derived from rock phosphate, potassium sulfate.
*ALSO CONTAINS NONPLANT FOOD INGREDIENT:*
0.6% Humic acid from lignite.
*SOIL AMENDING INGREDIENTS:* Coco Coir, Sphagnum Peat Moss, Composted Forest Humus, Worm Castings, Coco Chips, Lava Rock, Pumice, Perlite, Gypsum, langbeinite, sea bird and bat guano, fish bonemeal, feather meal, bonemeal, limestone, greensand, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, glacial rock dust, azomite, soybean meal, and rice bran.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> is it wrong im rubbing the mouse cursor in between the ass cheeks of your AV?


lol..............


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;h9PWoANoSxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9PWoANoSxs&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

I think this soil needs some playing with a bit but I don't like it any less. Def looks Rich in flowering nutrients. but I don't like then idea of zero available N mostly. Perhaps not quite a supoer soil but closer than most? Lol I agree whoD This would be sweet with a good diet of tea!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I think this soil needs some playing with a bit but I don't like it any less. Def looks Rich in flowering nutrients. but I don't like then idea of zero available N mostly. Perhaps not quite a supoer soil but closer than most? Lol I agree whoD This would be sweet with a good diet of tea!



Everything in green has N in it, it will be available as the microbes break it down.



whodatnation said:


> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> *Empire Builder Producers Blend contains generous amounts of perfectly mineral balanced and microbe enhanced ingredients:*
> *GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:*
> ...


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Everything in green has N in it, it will be available as the microbes break it down.


Lol I'm an idiot. You would think that when I ask technical questions I would pay attention to the simplest of details. I just looked at the analysis and didn't even pay attention to the ingredients. 
.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 19, 2013)

Whats up peeps? Just wanted to share a pic of my GSC #3 Pheno head nug. She's sitting sexy under my 600. Had a little issue on yellowing. So picked up some Cal/Mag & Fish Emulsion. They are starting to look healthier. Hope you like her. Peace Out & Stay Lit!! Oh this would be about day 15 of flower.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Lol I'm an idiot. You would think that when I ask technical questions I would pay attention to the simplest of details. I just looked at the analysis and didn't even pay attention to the ingredients.
> .


lol no worries bro! I may even be incline to cooking it for a few weeks after a high microbe tea inoculation to get things cracking 
Also on a second note, I have no clue how much of each ingredient they put in,,, I wouldn't be surprised of they only added a very little amount just to be able to list it on the bag, and save $$$,,, you never know  I would give it a shot if I didnt enjoy mixing my own soil so much.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a few pics of my Kryponite Kush about day 15 of flower. Sorry for the orange with my lights on.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Such a tease with the light. I just know that shit looks amazing... just can't see it.  I love the fan leaves on the GSC. Nice work jhod.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love the fan leaves on the GSC. Nice work jhod.


Rep was given with this exact same thing...11's eh. me likey too. Great minds think a like Jiggy!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2012/07/worth_repeating_big_pharma_takeover_of_med_marijua.php


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> From the list of ingredients Empire Builder is a supersoil. IMO nothing needs to be added except for some extra castings and perlite... Other than that this is a hot mix  It says no other amendments are needed but maybe that package design is just a little too pretty.
> 
> Of course, tea is ALWAYS recommended
> 
> ...



Fixed (?) that for you.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2013)

It's quite a conspiracy theory article that one eh!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

This is one badass R/C vehicle:

[video=youtube_share;kwm8y8jcwGM]http://youtu.be/kwm8y8jcwGM[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2013)

i have a mate off riu (he doesn't post on riu though funnily enough) and he is right into these things. He had some mad diesel motored ones the last time I was at his gaff. He's also a bit of a petrol head it seems.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

I started out with R/C cars pretty young thanks to my dad.
Was buildiing Tamiya/MRC kits by age 13, and began modifying them by age 14.
In the mid '90's I built a dual electric motored all wheel drive car (on-road) that could zip up to 60mph in a heart beat and stay there for almost 15 minutes (dual 7-cell battery packs).
Was running a matched pair of the fastest .540 motor money could buy at the time, dual electronic speed controllers, etc.
Was an awesome little car.
1/10th scale, so it was about 17" long with the Monte Carlo Nascar body on it.
Handled like it was glued to the road at any speed.

My one and only materialistic vice (I don't considered music or art related things as vices) is R/c cars (on & off road), R/C trucks (off road & monster), R/C boats (scale military, hydroplanes, deep-vee, sailing), R/C tracked vehicles, and the new crops of multi-motor mini copter's.
And I'm very interested in the R/C motorcycles I've see on youtube.
In other words: for the love of Pete, keep me away from hobby shops!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

1/5th scale truck:

[video=youtube_share;oVDb0bI86nA]http://youtu.be/oVDb0bI86nA[/video]


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

Morning 6ers! Wake and bake is such an important part of breakfast and the best buzz of the day hands down! I've been buzzed for like an hour already and this coffee still hasn't brought me down . Works for me. Cheers!! 


P.S. 
its only 7:59a.m. Where I am. "Time to make the donuts!"


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2013)

Well it's lunch and I am as straight as a die.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

fix that reet quick lad!!!!

i've been finding if i smoke a bowl after the gym it absolutely [email protected] my head up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

Quick Wednesday music video coming in a few minutes (as as soon as youtube finishes processing it).
WOrking on a song I named: 
" Creepin' "
And it is, indeed, all about cannabis.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

Just a work in progress.
Parts of each track will be edited in Ableton Suite 8.3.4 to give it more life, the drums will progress through the song, etc., etc., etc. (says Yul Brynnr):
(headphones will sound better)

[video=youtube_share;zlyy0FOww14]http://youtu.be/zlyy0FOww14[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2013)

I was waiting to hear your dulcit tones.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

Wife would be awaken with a start, and then proceed to murder me for waking her up.

Plus, the lyrics are still being worked on.
And Sade has yet to sign the blank recording contract I sent her... soooooo.... there's *that* whole thing there, too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, the vocals will be something along the lines of Marylin Manson-esque/Rob Zombie-ish/Trent Reznor-ie/David Bryne-like with just a _*HINT*_ of Burt Bacharach to liven it all up.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is one badass R/C vehicle:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kwm8y8jcwGM]http://youtu.be/kwm8y8jcwGM[/video]



Man this makes me wanna fix my truck. I thought I had a badass little truck but this puts mine to shame!!! Freakn wowzers bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

i saw marylin manson live once, he stuck a glow stick up his arse. best bit about him was the bird he was married to, dita von teese


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

I swear the second I read glow stick I knew exactly where that was going! That's some weird shiaat to do, especially on stage in front of thousands of ppl probably, lol. Must have been a hell of a show haha!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

made a very dramatic entrance but musically i only know 2 songs and the rest weren't worth sitting through to get to them!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol hand over that fat J mr shwag  I got nothin
> 
> 
> is it wrong im rubbing the mouse cursor in between the ass cheeks of your AV?


Too funny lol!! Every time I see shwag I think to myself "damn I love when this AV pops up". I see nothing wrong with the rubbing, matter fact I cursor that ace daily ;P.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 20, 2013)

Sour cherry 2-16


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue pit


----------



## ghb (Feb 20, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2533962View attachment 2533963Blue pit


you lucky sunamabitch you, getting to grow the bp before it is even on sale. they both look amazing!, nice grow


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

You know what's so weird.? I work outside so I'm always around vegetation of some sort. What's weird to me, is that I can't look at a single plant or tree without actually noticing everything going on with them. I mean colors from lime green to deep green, then I start to wonder what can be causing discoloration to them and whatnot. It's just automatic now. Everything outside is looked at as if they where my girls. I study the way they move towards the sun, how nature lollipops itself! It's crazy when you really start looking around what you see. 

HOLLY SHIT!!! Giant fukn snake just chased me right the F outta there!!!! Omg I wasn't expecting that!!! That's it I'm done looking now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

spectator, i looked up fibonacci's golden rule and it seriously changed the world for me. 

[video=youtube_share;kkGeOWYOFoA]http://youtu.be/kkGeOWYOFoA[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> you lucky sunamabitch you, getting to grow the bp before it is even on sale. they both look amazing!, nice grow


Shit I cloned that out, and got more going. Lost a Blue pit and my GSc x lsd seed. other's are going great. Got a seed from somewhere sprouting up? It has to be a Dog as I just reused that soil when 7 of them didn't pop?


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2533961View attachment 2533957View attachment 2533958View attachment 2533959View attachment 2533960Sour cherry 2-16


Spent several hours reading and came up with a list of my 5 top choices. This here was one of them. Forgot the list but off the top I believe it went:
1) Engineers Dream (DST, maybe you can let me know your thoughts on this one?)
2) The Dog 
3)BX1Dog (I think that's the name)
4)Sour Cherry ( 209, any thoughts with this one?)
5) Psycho Killer

I feel like I'm missing one now lol. COF, I think maybe it was u I read was playing in the dog house? Not sure but again any thoughts/opinions on that one or any for that matter from my list would be coo! I'm just going off the top of my head so if anyone here has experience with any of my choices so far Plz let me know. Pretty much looking for tastiness and delicious smell, along with that knock out punch in the face so I can sleep an entire night without tossing and turning half of it away. I also like to be alert during the day so I tried mixing up str8ns a bit. 


I also wanna say Ty to ALL who have made it possible for me to be even making a list that has good chance of making it!!!


----------



## ghb (Feb 20, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Spent several hours reading and came up with a list of my 5 top choices. This here was one of them. Forgot the list but off the top I believe it went:
> 1) Engineers Dream (DST, maybe you can let me know your thoughts on this one?)
> 2) The Dog
> 3)BX1Dog (I think that's the name)
> ...


maybe try the deep blue instead of the dog s1, real easy to grow and get decent yields of lovely fruity nugs












other than that i say good choices, you will be happy for sure


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

The dog is the biggest yielding and hardest hitting plant I've grown. Sleep like a baby. Not the nicest smell... but definitely stinks good.

Psycho killer is a more daytime smoke. Not all sativa though.

DOG:


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think kitty is thirsty jig 

Oh and btw nice plant!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 20, 2013)

I bet jig had to change his clothes after handling that monster.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Afternoon 6er's!

Quick question for you guys, have any of you guys started your beans in coconut husk fiber pellets? You pour water over them and then they expand. They have a wick matt that sits below them keeps them fed for up to 7 days. It's the quickest I've ever had beans germinate on me as all but 4 of them have taps and are right below the medium.

This is something new I'm trying and I just want to make sure I don't fuck up my new beans lol. I think at some point I need to stop experimenting, but shit where is the fun in that. 

Any advice is welcome on this subject as I've never used coconut husk fibers before. 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't wait to lst my 4 dog that have popped the soil 2 sweet n sour and 3 smelly cherry, Im going to order the wilma and use clay pebbles in my tent and just keep a soil grow going in my 3x3 cab will get pics up of my seedlings Tomoz just don't do much at the minute as to much weed and not enough time to smoke it haha But had like 10oz off my 4 baby's


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 20, 2013)

cheese surprise revege, PK X Panama revege, unfortunately got arrested with the first batch of it.. and it was lookin so good!, M1 winter grow? lol got a lil bud goin on.
[youtube]K7ZPQT6Hbw0[/youtube]

and i just germinated all of a new batch of bagseed f1's cant even wait for spring ima just do some culling and see what i come up with. should keep me semi occupied. idk just wana get started i hate winter, all gloomy and whatnot.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2012/07/worth_repeating_big_pharma_takeover_of_med_marijua.php





DST said:


> It's quite a conspiracy theory article that one eh!


Referring to the link above ^^^? I agree with you bro lol. People just love to be scared of everything for some odd reason.



DST said:


> Well it's lunch and I am as straight as a die.....


Nobody likes this post.



DoobieBrother said:


> Quick Wednesday music video coming in a few minutes (as as soon as youtube finishes processing it).
> WOrking on a song I named:
> " Creepin' "
> And it is, indeed, all about cannabis.


Im your #1 fan doobs  




209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2533961View attachment 2533957View attachment 2533958View attachment 2533959View attachment 2533960Sour cherry 2-16


Dat is looking A+ bro! Im purple with envy.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> spectator, i looked up fibonacci's golden rule and it seriously changed the world for me.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kkGeOWYOFoA]http://youtu.be/kkGeOWYOFoA[/video]


Like x1,000,000,000,000 
My dad always had this big ass book laying around, all I bothered to do was flip through it but I got the basic idea  Simply amazing.



giggles26 said:


> Afternoon 6er's!
> 
> Quick question for you guys, have any of you guys started your beans in coconut husk fiber pellets? You pour water over them and then they expand. They have a wick matt that sits below them keeps them fed for up to 7 days. It's the quickest I've ever had beans germinate on me as all but 4 of them have taps and are right below the medium.
> 
> ...



Iv never tried it, but can't see why it wouldn't work 



Good afternoon sixas


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

What size clay pebbles for my wilma or does it not really matter 4-8mm or 8-16mm???? As that in the wilma is all I need to order


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

@Jig and GHB, I can't for the life of me figure out how to multi quote. I see the tab but don't know what to do after the check mark lol. Anywho I think Jig showed me Dog is a keeper but I will very much be adding Deep Blue to the list. Loving the pron from both!

New issue in my garden. In the scrog, the WW side has the PPM down to like 10ppm!!! the PH is down to 3.7! I want to add the well water we discussed the other day but my research showed this: The salted water PPM is off the charts! can't even be measured in my meter and the PH is 7.8 or so. If I move to an unsalted part of the water it comes out at 7.6 PH and 960PPM. 

If any of you where in my shoes would you risk the hose water in your grw? Or would you go grab more RO water from the store and add nutes? Also if you guys would risk the house well water, would you add any nutes to it or leave it as is? Im worried because I need to add water and nutes to WW but don't want to kill them! They look so amazingly frosty already! They are finally starting to fatten up too, just would hate to make a bad call!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> @Jig and GHB, *I can't for the life of me figure out how to multi quote*. I see the tab but don't know what to do after the check mark lol. Anywho I think Jig showed me Dog is a keeper but I will very much be adding Deep Blue to the list. Loving the pron from both!
> 
> New issue in my garden. In the scrog, the WW side has the PPM down to like 10ppm!!! the PH is down to 3.7! I want to add the well water we discussed the other day but my research showed this: The salted water PPM is off the charts! can't even be measured in my meter and the PH is 7.8 or so. If I move to an unsalted part of the water it comes out at 7.6 PH and 960PPM.
> 
> If any of you where in my shoes would you risk the hose water in your grw? Or would you *go grab more RO water from the store* and add nutes? Also if you guys would risk the house well water, would you add any nutes to it or leave it as is? Im worried because I need to add water and nutes to WW but don't want to kill them! They look so amazingly frosty already! They are finally starting to fatten up too, just would hate to make a bad call!


CERTAINLY go grab more RO water it sounds like bro... i wouldnt risk all that hard work.

to multi quote i just copy and paste each individual response and quote together. like, paste one quote+response in along with another quote+response. then keep doing that until u get it all done in one post, by copying and pasting from each time u click reply with quote and get the new response box. im bad for not multi quote'n when i should.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 20, 2013)

Ty bro! On my way to the store.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hortilux Eye.


yep... durable and seems to have good color. eye hortilux super hps is the best bulb i ever bought.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

So hey 209... remember me mentioning about the NL and the White Rhino that keep yellowing no matter how much N i give them? i cant find the f'n posts where u asked me for pics but here is a few of the NL. its a nice pheno. and yeah i know the plant/pot are small as hell. i really dont think the plant is root bound tho. it was a real small clone when it was flowered.

 
ive hit it as heavy as im gonna get with the buddha grow i think, trying to give it that N. im afraid to give it too much and burn it. i did read about how roots organics nutes always seem to drop PH, im starting to think that may be my problem. my broke ass aint got a ph pen or nothing.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> So hey 209... remember me mentioning about the NL and the White Rhino that keep yellowing no matter how much N i give them? i cant find the f'n posts where u asked me for pics but here is a few of the NL. its a nice pheno. and yeah i know the plant/pot are small as hell. i really dont think the plant is root bound tho. it was a real small clone when it was flowered.
> 
> View attachment 2534331 View attachment 2534332View attachment 2534333View attachment 2534334
> ive hit it as heavy as im gonna get with the buddha grow i think, trying to give it that N. im afraid to give it too much and burn it. i did read about how roots organics nutes always seem to drop PH, im starting to think that may be my problem. my broke ass aint got a ph pen or nothing.



Can see on this here chart, if ph was at a level locking out N your plant would most likely be showing many other issues, thats if it was even still alive.
Im not sure how far into flowering your are, or any details on variables, but that looks like a natural fade to me,,, possibly. Looks good .




​


​


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

To multi quote you hit the button on the right... the 'multi quote' buttom for each post you want to quote... THEN hit "Reply With Quote" on one of them. All the posts will be in that box.

And if your ppm meter is correct and your well water is over 900 ppm... I wouldn't use it. (to put it lightly)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

New babies for the garden  Blueberry X Cheese and Fire OG.


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 20, 2013)

Who had those Engineer's Dream? How are those coming along? I don't venture into this thread enough to keep up.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

How much do they charge for those worm? I got mine for $13 a piece and can't say I'm thrilled with the price. Yours look better than the ones I got too.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Referring to the link above ^^^? I agree with you bro lol. People just love to be scared of everything for some odd reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that was my thoughts on it to whodat. I guess it's a trial and error but so far it seems to be working, I do say thought it's nice not having to check to make sure they aren't dried out everyday though.

That's some sexy pics there whodat, what strain is that.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> How much do they charge for those worm? I got mine for $13 a piece and can't say I'm thrilled with the price. Yours look better than the ones I got too.


I paid $12 each and they threw in 1 for free. Not the best price but bug free and very clean and healthy. I picked these up at Harborside in Oakland. I am done trying to get them near me, people are so flakey around here. You could make a killing selling clones if you had your shit tight around here.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> How much do they charge for those worm? I got mine for $13 a piece and can't say I'm thrilled with the price. Yours look better than the ones I got too.


Guess how much I charge jig 

Oh btw did you get kitty a drink?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha... yeah, kitties good.

I hear you worm. I don't mind paying for bug free, good genetics, good phenos, all girls, got roots already. It's a shame pot heads can't get their shit together more. There is so much money to be made but people are just flakes. (did I just repeat what you said in different words)

Those look real nice, and the strains should be enjoyable. Always fun to try something new.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2013)

New show on Discovery at 10:00 eastern
Weed Country premiers tonight


cof


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

djwimbo said:


> Who had those Engineer's Dream? How are those coming along? I don't venture into this thread enough to keep up.


its DST who has those 12/12 from seed engineers. god i want to pop mine so bad, too many strains.



whodatnation said:


> Can see on this here chart, *if ph was
> 
> at a level locking out N your plant would most likely be showing many other issues, thats if it was even still alive.*
> Im not sure how far into flowering your are, or any details on variables, but that looks like a natural fade to me,,, possibly. Looks good .


Good point. i didnt even think about that. like i told 209, the same exact clones do the same exact thing to my buddy. and he feeds his plants an awful lot more than i do. in fact his are almost worse and turing earlier than mine. it seems direct light has an impact too. 
that NL is 46-47 days into flower. its supposed to be an 8 week harvest. its a good pheno so far, i cant wait to smoke it. it really is a great yielder and fast grower, regardless of how little mine is. 

i had some other pics to show too and my comp took a shit. so here they are. its my pitiful "other pheno" of white rhino, i screwed it all up and its been sitting outside the room for a few days. ha! the other is a nice "purps" that is staying super green so far. the purps is at day18 flower, the other is about day45.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... yeah, kitties good.
> 
> I hear you worm. I don't mind paying for bug free, good genetics, good phenos, all girls, got roots already. It's a shame pot heads can't get their shit together more. There is so much money to be made but people are just flakes. (did I just repeat what you said in different words)
> 
> Those look real nice, and the strains should be enjoyable. Always fun to try something new.


I bet I've got a few strains you guys don't have 

Glad to hear that kitties are good. My kitty(MJ) is getting fat. She eats all the damn time. Drinks cream a lot lol.

Yes some pot heads don't have their shit together, thank God I'm not one of them. I'm a very productive pot head. If you saw me on the street you would never know what I do  Which is best for me.

Oh and btw BADOOKIE!!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

^^that pitiful white rhino got knocked outta its pot, and then got burnt to hell from a space heater malfunction. it tried, but i failed it.  

i posted a few pics of my keeper Psycho killer today over in Don's thread. im glad i got a JTR dom one. BB kicks ass.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... yeah, kitties good.
> 
> I hear you worm. I don't mind paying for bug free, good genetics, good phenos, all girls, got roots already. It's a shame pot heads can't get their shit together more. There is so much money to be made but people are just flakes. (did I just repeat what you said in different words)
> 
> Those look real nice, and the strains should be enjoyable. Always fun to try something new.


That place is like Wal Mart of weed. Kind of overwhelming looking at 30+ varieties of genetics. I had a good idea what i wanted so I stayed away from some of the more exotic stuff. I looked at the weed just to see if anything caught my eye. Truthfully it all looked like last years outdoor or poorly grown indoor. I left with just the clones and burned some homegrown all the way home, and In n Out burger too


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Guess who's coming to cali this summer?

I'll give you guys one guess


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Guess who's coming to cali this summer?
> 
> I'll give you guys one guess


Santa Claus?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Santa Claus?


I have been mistaken for old saint nick a time or 2


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... yeah, kitties good.
> 
> I hear you worm. I don't mind paying for _*bug free, good genetics, good phenos, all girls, got roots already.*_ It's a shame pot heads can't get their shit together more. There is so much money to be made but people are just flakes. (did I just repeat what you said in different words)
> 
> Those look real nice, and the strains should be enjoyable. Always fun to try something new.


If a clone doesnt meet these qualifications it should not even be in existence. 




curious old fart said:


> New show on Discovery at 10:00 eastern
> Weed Country premiers tonight
> 
> 
> cof



I will try and catch it  thanks!



giggles26 said:


> Haha that was my thoughts on it to whodat. I guess it's a trial and error but so far it seems to be working, I do say thought it's nice not having to check to make sure they aren't dried out everyday though.
> 
> That's some sexy pics there whodat, what strain is that.



I believe its a Blue Pit from Breeder Boutique.



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> its DST who has those 12/12 from seed engineers. god i want to pop mine so bad, too many strains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8 weeks being 56 days that is perfect timing for a fade to begin. Your gonna have some smooth smoke if you completely stop giving it nutes now. To fade or not to fade is another interesting debate  
And I wouldn't call that a different pheno of WR lol... Sounds like she took one hell of a beating, should be interesting smoke I think  with all the stress and all.
Your plants look healthy with a decent root mass to plant mass ratio  



wormdrive66 said:


> That place is like Wal Mart of weed. Kind of overwhelming looking at 30+ varieties of genetics. I had a good idea what i wanted so I stayed away from some of the more exotic stuff. I looked at the weed just to see if anything caught my eye. Truthfully it all looked like last years outdoor or poorly grown indoor. I left with just the clones and burned some homegrown all the way home, and In n Out burger too


I can just close my eyes and imagine! 
Once/if things change drastically Iv always dreamed of running something similar. Grow/smoke/eat/drink/juice bar/learn/chill/socialize type of place all under one big roof... I'll stick with my little farm in the meantime.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

I get ten o pop from the dispensery cause there healthy and bug free Ime happy with that price and that's all the way no bulk discount.
Now off to eat a hudge plate of pot roast Ben cooking


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

An example of one cut yesterday was just trimming up the moms getting lower branches out


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Howdy method  thats a beautiful clone. So you sell clones or is that one you got? Im confused .


Cof I got the shows set on the DVR 


This is the book I was talking about earlier today... The power of limits.
http://www.amazon.com/Power-Limits-Proportional-Harmonies-Architecture/dp/1590302591



_"One of the delights of life is the discovery and rediscovery of patterns of order and beauty in nature&#8212;designs revealed by slicing through a head of cabbage or an orange, the forms of shells and butterfly wings. These images are awesome not just for their beauty alone, but because they suggest an order underlying their growth, a harmony existing in nature. What does it mean that such an order exists; how far does it extend? 

The Power of Limits was inspired by those simple discoveries of harmony. The author went on to investigate and measure hundreds of patterns&#8212;ancient and modern, minute and vast. His discovery, vividly illustrated here, is that certain proportions occur over and over again in all these forms. Patterns are also repeated in how things grow and are made&#8212;by the dynamic union of opposites&#8212;as demonstrated by the spirals that move in opposite directions in the growth of a plant. 

The joining of unity and diversity in the discipline of proportional limitations creates forms that are beautiful to us because they embody the principles of the cosmic order of which we are a part; conversely, the limitlessness of that order is revealed by the strictness of its forms. The author shows how we, as humans, are included in the universal harmony of form, and suggests that the union of complementary opposites may be a way to extend that harmony to the psychological and social realms as well."_


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> An example of one cut yesterday was just trimming up the moms getting lower branches out


Are those pellets the ones you pour water on and they expand? Coco husk fibers?


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy method  thats a beautiful clone. So you sell clones or is that one you got? Im confused .
> 
> 
> Cof I got the shows set on the DVR
> ...


I have them for donation to patients mostly go to the club the clone shown is for my next round


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are those pellets the ones you pour water on and they expand? Coco husk fibers?


Yes they are. They were laying around so decided to use them up


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Yes they are. They were laying around so decided to use them up


Right on bro. I use them from time to time, they work pretty damn well actually.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Right on bro. I use them from time to time, they work pretty damn well actually.


Yep work as good as any other cube/medium. And there like 15 for a dollar


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Yep work as good as any other cube/medium. And there like 15 for a dollar


They work really well to start my new seeds. Where do you get yours from?


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes thats why I had them when I was popping 100 seeds at a time ..and I get them from my local shop


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jesus dude, a 100? lol I don't think I'm even going that big this summer.

I can't get them anywhere around here. I gotta get my shit online.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jesus dude, a 100? lol I don't think I'm even going that big this summer.
> 
> I can't get them anywhere around here. I gotta get my shit online.


This was a buddy's last year outdoor ended up with 60 something females I just started them for him


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 6 hydro shops within 15 miles of me ....the one I go to is owned an ran by growers,,make some killer tea also...so does the lama ranch down the road

http://www.winterfallsranch.com/products.htm


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya well I don't have the luxury where I'm at lol. 

And I haven't decided on all my strains for outdoors yet. I know I'm throwing up some blue dreams.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

Love me some Jim Tom in top 5 people who I wouldn't mind meeting


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha jim tom is hilarious...


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

Too much chronic the tub not to roll it up, too much crystal in the grinder not to top it up.... God do I love wake n bake


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Too much chronic the tub not to roll it up, too much crystal in the grinder not to top it up.... God do I love wake n bake


You're waking and baking and I'm baking and going to sleep lol

Damn you pond jumpers!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You're waking and baking and I'm baking and going to sleep lol
> 
> Damn you pond jumpers!


im more of a morning toker me m8 then ease off on a night time as i have blasted loads all day and normally fucked on settee haha, today i order my wilma and gona order clay pebbles does the size matter of the pebbles like 4-8mm 0r 8-16mm what yous think i should go with


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

budolskie said:


> im more of a morning toker me m8 then ease off on a night time as i have blasted loads all day and normally fucked on settee haha, today i order my wilma and gona order clay pebbles does the size matter of the pebbles like 4-8mm 0r 8-16mm what yous think i should go with


I use the 4-8 smaller ones. They seem to work fine. As long as you don't have any 4mm holes in your system the small ones should work.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

budolskie said:


> im more of a morning toker me m8 then ease off on a night time as i have blasted loads all day and normally fucked on settee haha, today i order my wilma and gona order clay pebbles does the size matter of the pebbles like 4-8mm 0r 8-16mm what yous think i should go with


Which one did you end up getting? I've found the the bigger ones don't fall through your nets as easy. It's really all a matter of your setup and what you want really.

I like the bigger ones personally, takes less and in my books less is more lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I use the 4-8 smaller ones. They seem to work fine. As long as you don't have any 4mm holes in your system the small ones should work.


Damn it worm you beat me to it!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Guess who's coming to cali this summer?
> 
> I'll give you guys one guess


North? South? or are you just passing through?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> North? South? or are you just passing through?


I'll be around the sac, I'm staying with someone I know from here.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

i am ordering the wilma big 4 pot today then be my pebbles and hydro nutes as i have sorted i few clones for about 2 weeks away give me a little time to get set up next week and shit, i have just ordered this week a thermostatic tubular green house heater 100cm long and 4cm diameter, also a 4" intake 6" clip on fan and my 6 in 1 meter for nute tank, out else you guys think i will need? i already have 
tent 
light, cooltube and dimmable ballast
6" rvk fan and filter
4" intake 
4 pot wilma 
nutes 
6 in 1 meter 
pebbles 

out yous think i have forgot????


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

budolskie said:


> i am ordering the wilma big 4 pot today then be my pebbles and hydro nutes as i have sorted i few clones for about 2 weeks away give me a little time to get set up next week and shit, i have just ordered this week a thermostatic tubular green house heater 100cm long and 4cm diameter, also a 4" intake 6" clip on fan and my 6 in 1 meter for nute tank, out else you guys think i will need? i already have
> tent
> light, cooltube and dimmable ballast
> 6" rvk fan and filter
> ...


Timers? Duct Tape, power strips, zip ties, temp/humidity meter.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

good thinking timer i only have 1 of them will need another couple for other light and wilma have enough venting and foil tape to rig fans up. i have ties and stuff like that


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Make sure you get a timer that can handle everything.

Wasn't it 209 that had a problem with his timers? I think it was if my memory serves me right lol...


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

ok well was gona be a couple these i already been using 1 the same with my dimmable ballast in for a while now and had no probs with timer


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plug-in-Plug-Grow-Hydroponics-Grow-Light-Heavy-Duty-Timer-Relay-Contactor-/280911686375?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4167a42ae7

theres timer ha stoned


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121067702647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

heres the pebbles i was looking at aswell


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll be around the sac, I'm staying with someone I know from here.


I hate sac to many people Ime up the hill From sac about half hour or so up 50 and still to many people


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I hate sac to many people Ime up the hill From sac about half hour or so up 50 and still to many people


I hate it, but I live in a pretty cool part of town so it's not too bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I hate sac to many people Ime up the hill From sac about half hour or so up 50 and still to many people


My girl has friends that live in Yuba city. That's north of the sac isn't it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My girl has friends that live in Yuba city. That's north of the sac isn't it.


yep, about twenty minutes or so.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's time for giggles daily bud pr0n!

Vinnie day 72, day 20 12/12



damn you light bleaching! 

Otherwise a beautiful plant...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Midnight groove 

[video=youtube;wGkKf2hIFRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGkKf2hIFRQ[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

hah i picked up a bag of some stuff called "serial killer". the dude gets names all screwed tho. his name is even dave and he has a scar from being jumped or something, and hes a little off but a very cool dude. daves not here man... it had 4 seeds in it too. nice sativa high, fruity and spicey.

and about dro shops... yeah i have prolly like 10 or more dro shops within 10 miles or so. drastic differences too. i just recently had an issue about a pack of expired OregonismXL. my usual shop sold me the expired one, and another shop offered to refund it when i brought it up. they showed me there stuff they had since october and it didnt expire till 9-26-14 and the stuff i got from the other shop the week before was 12-1-12. they even gave me the roots organic soil i use for $6 cheaper. sucks too cause i know the other guys real good, and like the new shop owner said: id like to think it was just a mistake but damn.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Midnight groove
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGkKf2hIFRQ
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

And we're winding down now 

[video=youtube;ZkhglTb0bPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkhglTb0bPc[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2013)

You all are making me sleepy...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

For some reason I needed to hear this song.

[video=youtube;_b-Cr9a6eVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b-Cr9a6eVo[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

by the way whodat, i said other pheno of rhino cuz it was from another seed than the one i have that isnt all messed up like that. the messed up one had a pissy smell to it a bit, the other is spicey/sweet. both are just nirvana wr. used to be a real popular strain. back in the overgrow days.

EDIT: @giggles yeah im tired as fuck now. and fuck light bleaching my grape ape has one "special" leaf cuz of it.

cold turkey... god i know way too much about that. no amount of aaron neville can serenade u to sleep during that shit.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> by the way whodat, i said other pheno of rhino cuz it was from another seed than the one i have that isnt all messed up like that. the messed up one had a pissy smell to it a bit, the other is spicey/sweet. both are just nirvana wr. used to be a real popular strain. back in the overgrow days.



i get it  I was just beeing a goof I guess.

Good old overgrow! I remember reading threads on there when I was 15 and got my first 600  I learned allot from that site.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Ik, ik, ik, ik......(that's how Dutch seaguls talk!
put into jars yesterday to cure:









djwimbo said:


> Who had those Engineer's Dream? How are those coming along? I don't venture into this thread enough to keep up.





smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ^^that pitiful white rhino got knocked outta its pot, and then got burnt to hell from a space heater malfunction. it tried, but i failed it.
> 
> i posted a few pics of my keeper Psycho killer today over in Don's thread. im glad i got a JTR dom one. BB kicks ass.


Glad to hear it. I am dealing with a complaint about the Psycho Killer. The dude said that everyone on the net was slagging them off (he even told me to go google Psycho Killer, lol) Which of course I did. And all I found was Dons thread on the first page, then countless page about TGA's Psycho Killer Bubba Space Kush or something.....who would have thought someone else would come up with Pyscho Killer for a strain name, lol.

Oh, question, so when a tap root pops on a seed, would you guys class that as germinated?



wormdrive66 said:


> Santa Claus?


I he-hawed!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Xggh26QJzLs]http://youtu.be/Xggh26QJzLs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Oh, question, so when a tap root pops on a seed, would you guys class that as germinated?


The tap root must breach the s33d's outer perimeter defenses by an egress of no less than 2.753mm before a s33d can be determined to have been properly germinated.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2013)

This used to be how I prefered to be "Germanated":








I had tap roots popping out all over the place, back in the day...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

I would agree, root poking out means germed.

One thing Im curious about... Whats up with s33d/s33ds? lol Im not with the t1m35.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This used to be how I prefered to be "Germanated":



Id germinate all over that  Blonds Boobs and B33r, wheres the Bud!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2013)

When we type "seeds", it adds a link with no way of disabling the link.
When we type "s33ds" we get no hyperlink.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Id germinate all over that  Blonds Boobs and B33r, wheres the Bud!?



I'm just glad our cajones don't explode every time we pollinate.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> i get it  I was just beeing a goof I guess.
> 
> Good old overgrow! I remember reading threads on there when I was 15 and got my first 600  I learned allot from that site.


I used the same name on Overgrow too! God I was devastated when they got shut down. It was like someone shot my dog.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm just glad our cajones don't explode every time we pollinate.


lol yeah that sounds dreadful... Maybe they could grow back hahaha


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Going to see Sigur Ross tonight in concert.....I thought Jig might like this one (they are an Icelandic group lad) 
Hoppipolla is Icelandic for "jumping into puddles"...isn't that great. They actually have one word dedicated for "jumping into puddles".
[youtube]hnAwPeqrdAk[/youtube]


----------



## budolskie (Feb 21, 2013)

well couple pics my seedlings iv had a but success compared to my last few times starting seeds 4 dogs, 2 sweet n sour and 3 smelly cherry and my purple kush bag seed i started couple weeks ago and the last big bud i cut down a week longer it got left


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello all.. Wow its been a long time.. Finally got my house and out of the small apartment..
But now another concern we are so close to the water distributer we get calcium in dangerous amounts i think. Had to let the dwc go roots were soaked in calcium and the water seemed to get worse and worse. So now i transplanted everything to hempy buckets.
Feels so good to be back. Got the garage isolated 4mx4m Wohoo  Just need to make the rooms. So for now i started in the tent. Check out my calcium res.!
Happy growing to you all.. Looking forward to cathing up :]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Going to see Sigur Ross tonight in concert.....I thought Jig might like this one (they are an Icelandic group lad)
> Hoppipolla is Icelandic for "jumping into puddles"...isn't that great. They actually have one word dedicated for "jumping into puddles".
> [youtube]hnAwPeqrdAk[/youtube]


We filthy 'Mericans can't see no Frozelandic muzikallicious vidyah, no how.

Will have to see about a proxy service...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2013)

How about this one?

[video=youtube_share;qmXMA34CeoQ]http://youtu.be/qmXMA34CeoQ[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Do hortilux turn blue for a day or so before they blow? I've had a few bulbs go lately and they were dim/blue right before they popped.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

That's the one Doobie.

Sorry, I have phillips, never used hortilux.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Do hortilux turn blue for a day or so before they blow? I've had a few bulbs go lately and they were dim/blue right before they popped.


no usually there will be some silver residue on the glass... turning blue eh? is it a eye super hps hortilux? what kind of ballast is it? maybe your electricity isnt right, bulb may not be running at a constant level. my washing machine causes flickers even in my normal house lights in my old shit house. crap like that will blow bulbs real quick.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> no usually there will be some silver residue on the glass... turning blue eh? is it a eye super hps hortilux? what kind of ballast is it? maybe your electricity isnt right, bulb may not be running at a constant level. my washing machine causes flickers even in my normal house lights in my old shit house. crap like that will blow bulbs real quick.


The bulb itself doesn't turn blue, but the lighting looks blue instead of yellow. I just hope I'm not burning out good bulbs in a bad ballast. It's a lumatek ballast, but these bulbs are about 1 year old now I think. They will look dim like right when they first fire up, and blue just like that too, and then they blow. Worst timing for this stuff.... Just had one blow like 2 weeks ago, hope its just coincidence. I know lumatek had issues or whatever, but this is the most irregular bulb burnings I've had going on.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

im using a 600 lumatek ballast circa 2006. eye hortilux brand super hps 600. mine has that blue look to it when it first fires up each time. it quickly fades over to the mixture of colors as it warms up, im talking 90-120 seconds. yours should be doing the same i would think. lumatek usually is a top notch brand, what kind of ballas tEXACTLY is it. mine is standard, non dimmable. in fact im pretty sure it only supports HPS too. most new lumateks have a small cpu that can detect the bulb, so u can use either.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

ive blown a ton of bulbs so i feel fo ya too. i even had my lumatek ballast tested out, it has a dent on it from the idiots who shipped it. so when i first was blowing bulbs i thought it was the ballast. turns out it wasnt. i was using the wrong bulbs, and i had no concept of how much they spike when first turing on. plus my electricty was all fuked up. i even still have to stagger my 1000 and my 600 to avoid issues when they fire up. hell ive even melted extension cords like a fool. so make sure u dont have electrical issues. u dont want a fire either.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 4 600 digital dimmable ballasts. I know they are dim/blue on fire up, but I've noticed the blue dim before, and they usually only last like 12 hours or so when I do notice it. This is the 3rd time I've seen it. Just wondering if others have seen it too. If it's an electrical issue it's a surge or something because I've done my research on wire gauge, amps etc. I actually run my entire setup off a 220volt conversion setup off my dryer cord. I can run up to something like 7000+ watts on this converter.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> So hey 209... remember me mentioning about the NL and the White Rhino that keep yellowing no matter how much N i give them? i cant find the f'n posts where u asked me for pics but here is a few of the NL. its a nice pheno. and yeah i know the plant/pot are small as hell. i really dont think the plant is root bound tho. it was a real small clone when it was flowered.
> 
> View attachment 2534331 View attachment 2534332View attachment 2534333View attachment 2534334
> ive hit it as heavy as im gonna get with the buddha grow i think, trying to give it that N. im afraid to give it too much and burn it. i did read about how roots organics nutes always seem to drop PH, im starting to think that may be my problem. my broke ass aint got a ph pen or nothing.


Man I don't know what to say? Might boost up the N and k. If the buds come out great then fuck it? My Blue Cheese did the samething all four runs too.? Just said time to move on and killed that strain. None of my othere stains did that, well one other did


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I have 4 600 digital dimmable ballasts. I know they are dim/blue on fire up, but I've noticed the blue dim before, and they usually only last like 12 hours or so when I do notice it. This is the 3rd time I've seen it. Just wondering if others have seen it too. If it's an electrical issue it's a surge or something because I've done my research on wire gauge, amps etc. I actually run my entire setup off a 220volt conversion setup off my dryer cord. I can run up to something like 7000+ watts on this converter.


 I use a mag on mine and it's always blue then gose white? also 120v


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah I was the guy that over loaded his timer Now I got 3 for back ups


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah might have to get a meter or something... I don't know. Maybe nitrogen doesn't always= green. I know nitrogen can cause prolonged vegging, but imo, senescence is a normal thing. Maybe yellowing is good for a plant. Weed is suppose to die. I know people think green=food, but the fact is in the fall there really isn't enough light for photosynthesis, and this is why plants start turning their leaves into sugar for the buds. The plant can't sustain the leaves so they drop them. Nitrogen is still being used, but just less by the the chlorophyll, and the chloroplasts are being broken down. IMO yellow doesn't mean bad. I see a lot of people who are giving too much N and cause their plants to give another burst of growth late in flowering, stretched nodes, leafy buds, etc. A little yellow is ok. It doesn't mean your bud is being starved.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

few snaps from this morning 6ers.

View attachment 2535471View attachment 2535473

Dog Kush and smelly fingerez


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> We filthy 'Mericans can't see no Frozelandic muzikallicious vidyah, no how.
> 
> Will have to see about a proxy service...


Does this mean you can't see the video either lol?


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

same song......


DoobieBrother said:


> How about this one?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;qmXMA34CeoQ]http://youtu.be/qmXMA34CeoQ[/video]





SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Does this mean you can't see the video either lol?


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 21, 2013)

@Don, btw I FINALLY figured out what you meant the other day by "check your rep" lol. Oops haha! Still wanted to say thnx again. I'm super excited bout all this!!! Very sexy ladies, nuggies have puuurty coluuuurs...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

your welcome man  and cheers!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 21, 2013)

I like that. Won't let me like it tho so I'm just gunna come out and say it. I really enjoyed that Ty 

EDIT: I watched Nature by Numbers, a few times now . That was awesome. Just the way things "add" up blows my mind! Great stuff man thanks for sharing!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few snaps from this morning 6ers.
> 
> View attachment 2535473
> 
> Dog Kush and smelly fingerez


 Which one is this? I got a lot of selly fingerez going for outside?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The bulb itself doesn't turn blue, but the lighting looks blue instead of yellow. I just hope I'm not burning out good bulbs in a bad ballast. It's a lumatek ballast, but these bulbs are about 1 year old now I think. They will look dim like right when they first fire up, and blue just like that too, and then they blow. Worst timing for this stuff.... Just had one blow like 2 weeks ago, hope its just coincidence. I know lumatek had issues or whatever, but this is the most irregular bulb burnings I've had going on.


pasted from the HPS article in Wikipedia:

[h=3]Theory of operation[/h]
Diagram of a high pressure sodium lamp.​
An amalgam of metallic sodium and mercury lies at the coolest part of the lamp and provides the sodium and mercury vapor that is needed to draw an arc. The temperature of the amalgam is determined to a great extent by lamp power. The higher the lamp power, the higher will be the amalgam temperature. The higher the temperature of the amalgam, the higher will be the mercury and sodium vapor pressures in the lamp and the higher will be the terminal voltage. As the temperature rises, the constant current and increasing voltage result in increased power until the nominal power is reached. For a given voltage, there are generally three modes of operation:


The lamp is extinguished and no current flows.
The lamp is operating with liquid amalgam in the tube.
The lamp is operating with all amalgam evaporated.
The first and last states are stable, because the lamp resistance is weakly related to the voltage, but the second state is unstable. Any anomalous increase in current will cause an increase in power, causing an increase in amalgam temperature, which will cause a decrease in resistance, which will cause a further increase in current. This will create a runaway effect, and the lamp will jump to the high-current state (#3). Because actual lamps are not designed to handle this much power, this would result in catastrophic failure. Similarly, an anomalous drop in current will drive the lamp to extinction. It is the second state that is the desired operating state of the lamp, because a slow loss of the amalgam over time from a reservoir will have less effect on the characteristics of the lamp than a fully evaporated amalgam. The result is an average lamp life in excess of 20,000 hours.
In practical use, the lamp is powered by an AC voltage source in series with an inductive "ballast" in order to supply a nearly constant current to the lamp, rather than a constant voltage, thus assuring stable operation. The ballast is usually inductive rather than simply being resistive to minimize resistive losses. Because the lamp effectively extinguishes at each zero-current point in the AC cycle, the inductive ballast assists in the reignition by providing a voltage spike at the zero-current point.
The light from the lamp consists of atomic emission lines of mercury and sodium, but is dominated by the sodium D-line emission. This line is extremely pressure (resonance) broadened and is also self-reversed because of absorption in the cooler outer layers of the arc, giving the lamp its improved color rendering characteristics. In addition, the red wing of the D-line emission is further pressure broadened by the Van der Waals forces from the mercury atoms in the arc.
[h=2][edit]End of life[/h]At the end of life, high-pressure sodium lamps exhibit a phenomenon known as _cycling_, which is caused by a loss of sodium in the arc. Sodium is a highly reactive element and is easily lost by reacting with the arc tube, made of aluminum oxide. The products are sodium oxide and aluminum:
6 Na + Al[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB] &#8594; 3 Na[SUB]2[/SUB]O + 2 AlAs a result, these lamps can be started at a relatively low voltage, but, as they heat up during operation, the internal gas pressure within the arc tube rises, and more and more voltage is required to maintain the arc discharge. As a lamp gets older, the maintaining voltage for the arc eventually rises to exceed the maximum voltage output by the electrical ballast. As the lamp heats to this point, the arc fails, and the lamp goes out. Eventually, with the arc extinguished, the lamp cools down again, the gas pressure in the arc tube is reduced, and the ballast can once again cause the arc to strike. The effect of this is that the lamp glows for a while and then goes out, typically starting at a pure or bluish white then moving to a red-orange before going out.
More sophisticated ballast designs detect cycling and give up attempting to start the lamp after a few cycles, as the repeated high-voltage ignitions needed to restart the arc reduce the lifetime of the ballast. If power is removed and reapplied, the ballast will make a new series of startup attempts.
LPS lamp failure does not result in cycling; rather, the lamp will simply not strike or will maintain its dull red glow exhibited during the start-up phase.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium-vapor_lamp#High-pressure_sodium


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2013)

The most common cause of early lamp failure is not properly seating the bulb in the socket, resulting in arcing within the socket. Any discoloration there? Then you might not be screwing your bulbs in tight enough. I have only had one bulb go bad ever, and that was a digilux 1k.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Which one is this? I got a lot of smelly fingerez going for outside?


yeah that's smelly fingerez, that's actually the branch i pollinated BX to smelly cherry

View attachment 2535636View attachment 2535637View attachment 2535638


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah that's smelly fingerez, that's actually the branch i pollinated BX to
> 
> View attachment 2535636View attachment 2535637View attachment 2535638


love the Smelly Fingers buds, as I'm buding out my smelly cherrys and now Smelly x lemon haze aka smelly fingers, lol name fits it well.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> So hey 209... remember me mentioning about the NL and the White Rhino that keep yellowing no matter how much N i give them? i cant find the f'n posts where u asked me for pics but here is a few of the NL. its a nice pheno. and yeah i know the plant/pot are small as hell. i really dont think the plant is root bound tho. it was a real small clone when it was flowered.
> 
> View attachment 2534331 View attachment 2534332View attachment 2534333View attachment 2534334
> ive hit it as heavy as im gonna get with the buddha grow i think, trying to give it that N. im afraid to give it too much and burn it. i did read about how roots organics nutes always seem to drop PH, im starting to think that may be my problem. my broke ass aint got a ph pen or nothing.


I have several new strains that I flipped to 12/12 y-day
One is Dr Atomic's N.L.

Wondering what NL do you have?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I paid $12 each and they threw in 1 for free. Not the best price but bug free and very clean and healthy. I picked these up at Harborside in Oakland. I am done trying to get them near me, people are so flakey around here. You could make a killing selling clones if you had your shit tight around here.


I cant seem to move any lol...go figure 

I havent tried CL or BudTrader and prolly wont...


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuckin stuck on this true thin mint buds great high....and some dream shots just starting to plump up and a fuck u shot was bored waiting for resivor to fill up


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Fuckin stuck on this true thin mint buds great high....and some dream shots just starting to plump up and a fuck u shot was bored waiting for resivor to fill up


So we are talking the Thin Mint for like Florida, or the Thin Mint GSC from the Bay?

I have never had either so I am still clueless on them


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I cant seem to move any lol...go figure
> 
> I havent tried CL or BudTrader and prolly wont...


Budtrader is full of flakes but there are those few solid people that want what they want and no bullshit .then there's the window shoppers that just want to c pics even tho there are pics on the add.

Craigslist u got to redo ur add 2-3 times a day due to flaggers . I've actually met more reliable and solid people on craigslist and multiple return customers.
Once u get a few donations to patients and word of mouth and ur phone number gets passed around cause u have good genetics and a solid clean clone u wnt be able to keep them in stock. 
And be able to service hydro and soil needs ..a lot of people want them in cube for hydro most want them established in soil


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So we are talking the Thin Mint for like Florida, or the Thin Mint GSC from the Bay?
> 
> I have never had either so I am still clueless on them


Gsc from the bay


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Get true thin mint cookies its just a raw cookie dough smell and taste u can't mistake or fake this smell its a amazing smell .


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Budtrader is full of flakes but there are those few solid people that want what they want and no bullshit .then there's the window shoppers that just want to c pics even tho there are pics on the add.
> 
> Craigslist u got to redo ur add 2-3 times a day due to flaggers . I've actually met more reliable and solid people on craigslist and multiple return customers.
> Once u get a few donations to patients and word of mouth and ur phone number gets passed around cause u have good genetics and a solid clean clone u wnt be able to keep them in stock.
> And be able to service hydro and soil needs ..a lot of people want them in cube for hydro most want them established in soil


Been worried about putting it out there..not so much gettn jacked or anything, but other ppl responding to them.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Been worried about putting it out there..not so much gettn jacked or anything, but other ppl responding to them.



Rippers are into flowers there to fuckin lazy to rip clones and grow them they just jack growers with flower I dnt post my flowers budtrader or cl unless its an ounce or two

And I dnt worry about it I get a pic of there scrip and I'd then pre verify them then check there I'd and script in person before I show or talk about the item being sold / donated just dnt sell them 50 clones when there script is for 12 stay completely legit and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 21, 2013)

So I just noticed how to giv rep before haha wilma ordered 65 free postage, just need 2 timers and clay pebbles and ionic hydro grow and bloom and already have ionic soil grow bloom and boost doesnt say soil or hydro on it so I'm assuming I can use it on both


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

budolskie said:


> So I just noticed how to giv rep before haha wilma ordered 65 free postage, just need 2 timers and clay pebbles and ionic hydro grow and bloom and already have ionic soil grow bloom and boost doesnt say soil or hydro on it so I'm assuming I can use it on both


I used Ionic b4 with Sunshine soil-less and they loved it


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Been worried about putting it out there..not so much gettn jacked or anything, but other ppl responding to them.


I did a ton of business on BT when it first started. I still look and get clones occasionally but thats it. Never been jacked or burned but I always make people jump through a few hoops before meeting. Rippers don't like to be delayed or questioned. If it feels sketchy? IT IS!!!! RUN!!! I would stick to the bay area clubs if you want to move some babies. Plenty of demand for good stuff. I am always good for 20 every 3 months  we just need to get in sync.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

So I watched weed country last night. It was pretty bad IMO. Had a lot of shit I just found stupid. And listening to the cops talk out their asses just irritated me more. Tv sucks. I'm sure the reality of it is much more boring so they are trying to spice it up and make it more interesting which just makes it feel staged when u have bad actors to begin with. Not sure ill be tuning in for the next episode.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So I watched weed country last night. It was pretty bad IMO. Had a lot of shit I just found stupid. And listening to the cops talk out their asses just irritated me more. Tv sucks. I'm sure the reality of it is much more boring so they are trying to spice it up and make it more interesting which just makes it feel staged when u have bad actors to begin with. Not sure ill be tuning in for the next episode.


I didn't catch it and I agree, TV sucks! I pretty much only watch sports and premium channels, other than that its streamed on demand. I did like Weed Wars though!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So I watched weed country last night. It was pretty bad IMO. Had a lot of shit I just found stupid. And listening to the cops talk out their asses just irritated me more. Tv sucks. I'm sure the reality of it is much more boring so they are trying to spice it up and make it more interesting which just makes it feel staged when u have bad actors to begin with. Not sure ill be tuning in for the next episode.


I saw the preview and thought it was dumb. The reality is unless the cops show up it's the most boring thing ever. Sitting in the hills with a bunch of smelly hippies shooting cans and watching bugs for 6+ months. If you are lucky the Black Copters come by every week and everyone runs into the woods like a bunch of cockroaches. Woo Hoo fun.....


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So I watched weed country last night. It was pretty bad IMO. Had a lot of shit I just found stupid. And listening to the cops talk out their asses just irritated me more. Tv sucks. I'm sure the reality of it is much more boring so they are trying to spice it up and make it more interesting which just makes it feel staged when u have bad actors to begin with. Not sure ill be tuning in for the next episode.


yea it was the saddest show to date.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I did a ton of business on BT when it first started. I still look and get clones occasionally but thats it. Never been jacked or burned but I always make people jump through a few hoops before meeting. Rippers don't like to be delayed or questioned. If it feels sketchy? IT IS!!!! RUN!!! I would stick to the bay area clubs if you want to move some babies. Plenty of demand for good stuff. I am always good for 20 every 3 months  we just need to get in sync.


If ur willing to make the drive to me I will have blue pit clones In 3-4 months if ur into that strain


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Be more of a test run honestly since they wnt be flowered yet probly 6 months will know the end results


----------



## zVice (Feb 21, 2013)

this so called casey jones slag turned out genitalianally challenged :/ oh well


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 21, 2013)

eh turns out I have TONS of 1000W HPS available to me and no 600W HPS... unless I shell out cash I dont have... its going to have to wait.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> eh turns out I have TONS of 1000W HPS available to me and no 600W HPS... unless I shell out cash I dont have... its going to have to wait.


Same boat here.
I have 2 1000 watt ballasts I wanna swap for 6ers
I have one 6, and unless i buy a new one thats all Ill ever have lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> The most common cause of early lamp failure is not properly seating the bulb in the socket, resulting in arcing within the socket. Any discoloration there? Then you might not be screwing your bulbs in tight enough. I have only had one bulb go bad ever, and that was a digilux 1k.


Oh shit... I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2013)

I got two 600w bulbs for the price of one off ebay today, they arrived and there was more than i ordered lol. Was also gifted a magnetic 600w ballast off a mate which came in the post early this week lol. Just got to make room and erect everything now lol. Soon be rocking 2 x air cooled 600w instead of the one.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Happy days lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

mr west said:


> I got two 600w bulbs for the price of one off ebay today, they arrived and there was more than i ordered lol. Was also gifted a magnetic 600w ballast off a mate which came in the post early this week lol. Just got to make room and erect everything now lol. Soon be rocking 2 x air cooled 600w instead of the one.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Happy days lol.


I cant even find a magnetic 600 ballast used cheap or to trade for my 1000
Congrats on you!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> love the Smelly Fingers buds, as I'm buding out my smelly cherrys and now Smelly x lemon haze aka smelly fingers, lol name fits it well.


Smelly Cherry x Laz Fingerez SLH cut.

Smelly Fingerez......


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

Im probably gonna throw a 1k in my space sooner or later  I would say to replace the 600, but I know Ill just run both!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Out of interest guys, why swap a 1000w for a 600w? Heat?


----------



## zVice (Feb 21, 2013)

anyone know anything about any of the following, have done a quick search but can't find much
got a few interesting beans today


Medcine Buddha F2 - Bunkernauta - Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Jack Herer x Sunshine Daydream - Yeoman - Photo &#9794;&#9792;
NL #5 x Sunshine Daydream - Yeoman - Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Red Eye Flight - See No Evil S33ds - Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Starfighter F2 - Jaws Gear - Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Chemberry F3 - Jaws Gear - Photo &#9794;&#9792;


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> by the way whodat, i said other pheno of rhino cuz it was from another seed than the one i have that isnt all messed up like that. the messed up one had a pissy smell to it a bit, the other is spicey/sweet. both are just nirvana wr. used to be a real popular strain. back in the overgrow days.
> 
> EDIT: @giggles yeah im tired as fuck now. and fuck light bleaching my grape ape has one "special" leaf cuz of it.
> 
> cold turkey... god i know way too much about that. no amount of aaron neville can serenade u to sleep during that shit.


Ya it was my fault though. I left outa town for a couple days on a business trip and forgot they weren't done stretching and didn't have the light high enough, came home to a plant chilling right on my cool tube lol.



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> no usually there will be some silver residue on the glass... turning blue eh? is it a eye super hps hortilux? what kind of ballast is it? maybe your electricity isnt right, bulb may not be running at a constant level. my washing machine causes flickers even in my normal house lights in my old shit house. crap like that will blow bulbs real quick.


My old house use to do that shit everytime the washing machine would turn on to. Fucking old houses.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Man I don't know what to say? Might boost up the N and k. If the buds come out great then fuck it? My Blue Cheese did the samething all four runs too.? Just said time to move on and killed that strain. None of my othere stains did that, well one other did


I've found all my cheese strains were N hungry bitches, I've grown white labels white rhino and I had to keep shoving N down it's throat to keep her green.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> yeah I was the guy that over loaded his timer Now I got 3 for back ups


Haha I thought that was you. I guess I just proved to people who say pot ruins your brain 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> few snaps from this morning 6ers.
> 
> View attachment 2535471View attachment 2535472View attachment 2535473
> 
> Dog Kush and smelly fingerez


Yummy! Smelly fingerez! Sweet name!



Shwagbag said:


> I didn't catch it and I agree, TV sucks! I pretty much only watch sports and premium channels, other than that its streamed on demand. I did like Weed Wars though!


Nancy is one sexy bitch.



bassman999 said:


> Same boat here.
> I have 2 1000 watt ballasts I wanna swap for 6ers
> I have one 6, and unless i buy a new one thats all Ill ever have lol.


Want to trade ? 

Afternoon 6ers! Got fucking 18" of snow with wind, so up to 6ft drifts in my driveway. Fuck me!

Stay warm guys. Time to go check on my babies.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Out of interest guys, why swap a 1000w for a 600w? Heat?


bill, heat, light spread? Going to run my 2 600w and a 1000w this week my self? Have some outside but there not flowering, been 2 weeks?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Cherry x* Laz Fingerez SLH* cut.
> 
> Smelly Fingerez......


Did I Say something I shouldn't?Because I know what the cross is I think? Or is that how I should label it?^^


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya it was my fault though. I left outa town for a couple days on a business trip and forgot they weren't done stretching and didn't have the light high enough, came home to a plant chilling right on my cool tube lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If U were local I would love to, but shipping on a 20-30 lb ballast will be expensive


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Did I Say something I shouldn't?Because I know what the cross is I think? Or is that how I should label it?^^


Sorry mate I wasn't trying to be funny with you if that's how it came across. 

Yes the cross is correct but the name came about from the SLH being the cut that Laz Fingerez had.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> bill, heat, light spread? Going to run my 2 600w and a 1000w this week my self? Have some outside but there not flowering, been 2 weeks?


So I understand the bill and heat but what's the crack with the light spread if you don't mind me asking? I'm trying to think logically and I'm getting more light = bigger spread but then I don't rock 1000w in 1 bulb?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I understand the bill and heat but what's the crack with the light spread if you don't mind me asking? I'm trying to think logically and I'm getting more light = bigger spread but then I don't rock 1000w in 1 bulb?


2 600s instead of 1 1000 is why more light spread


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate I wasn't trying to be funny with you *if that's how it came across*.
> 
> Yes the cross is correct but the name came about from the SLH being the cut that Laz Fingerez had.


mybad, as I didn't get the slh, but will call it slh from here on out, thanks. And Fingerz for the seeds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> mybad, as I didn't get the slh, but will call it slh from here on out, thanks. And Fingerz for the seeds.


Lol, sorry I've not explained it properly.

The cross is BB's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze'.
The super lemon haze (SLH) was the pheno that a member here had, the member was called 'Laz Fingerez' (he still calls by every now and then).

I was running a test grow for Don and seen as a decent pheno was found (the big purp beast) it needed a name fast as I couldn't be arsed explaining the cross every time I posted pics. I called it Smelly Fingerez as a play on words and also to distinguish which SLH pheno it contained (I personally have sampled 5 different SLH phenos and all are different, IMO Laz's isn't the better one but it sure yields well).

This particular plant.....



......we refer to as 'Smelly Fingerez' (so really it's a clone only) but Don will most likely call the seed strain something completely different once it's stabilised and for sale if that's the route he decides to take.

Hope that clears it up, lol.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Ik, ik, ik, ik......(that's how Dutch seaguls talk!
> put into jars yesterday to cure:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUD!!

i would class that as germed. but it depends on what u look for in the term "germed" i recently had a weak seed take forever to pop, it finally did. it produced a weak seedling that just didnt make it past the first true set. it buckled over and died, even in nearly perfect conditions. so even after breaking ground u still have to consider the thing "under watch"

and about the complaints... yeah i heard the same thing, and realised it was about the TGA one. i even saw those complaints before i bought any PK. also DST did you see that i picked up some local stuff yesterday called "serial killer"?? its sativa dom, nice stuff, little purple. got 5 seeds so far out of it. beautiful ones too. wierd huh?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

I know I'd prefer 2 600's in my closet vs the 1000 I run. Would spread the light out just perfect for a little extra electricity.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

im not even gonna attempt quoteing 209 and giggles among everyone else. too much work  im lazy 

but yeah i usually do end up letting my plants starve out at the end. hell i really dont use much nutes as it is, so my stuff almost always is really smooth and clear tasting. however ive noticed that if the actual buds start to yellow it was a little too early to stop feeding or something. cuz then the quality gets effected ime. i hate how the stems start to buckle too. tieing up plants sucks ass.

funny u mention cheese being N hungry too. i managed to keep that Freeze cheese alive that had the same fate as the pitiful white rhino. i got lucky and had thrown a shit ton of perlite in the freeze's container. it seems to like that, and it lets me feed the plant more often. the more nutes i give the damn thing the better it gets, maybe the small amount of real exo it has(if it does) causes this a bit. fucking amazing lemon smell. and to think i almost pitched that one out in the beginning of flower.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I know I'd prefer 2 600's in my closet vs the 1000 I run. Would spread the light out just perfect for a little extra electricity.


i wish i had two 600's and a 400 instead of my 1000/600


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm with you now, I thought it was a straight swap 1000w for a 600w and it didn't make sense.......


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, sorry I've not explained it properly.
> 
> The cross is BB's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze'.
> The super lemon haze (SLH) was the pheno that a member here had, the member was called 'Laz Fingerez' (he still calls by every now and then).
> ...


That looks like a beautiful strain that really yields too.
Awesome!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I saw the preview and thought it was dumb. The reality is unless the cops show up it's the most boring thing ever. Sitting in the hills with a bunch of smelly hippies shooting cans and watching bugs for 6+ months. If you are lucky the Black Copters come by every week and everyone runs into the woods like a bunch of cockroaches. Woo Hoo fun.....





Shwagbag said:


> I didn't catch it and I agree, TV sucks! I pretty much only watch sports and premium channels, other than that its streamed on demand. I did like Weed Wars though!





supchaka said:


> So I watched weed country last night. It was pretty bad IMO. Had a lot of shit I just found stupid. And listening to the cops talk out their asses just irritated me more. Tv sucks. I'm sure the reality of it is much more boring so they are trying to spice it up and make it more interesting which just makes it feel staged when u have bad actors to begin with. Not sure ill be tuning in for the next episode.


i didnt want to sound like an ass but i knew it was gonna be cheesy as hell. not to much good comes out of media/tv + pot usually.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i wish i had two 600's and a 400 instead of my 1000/600


I wish I had 2 600s or 2 600s and a 400 as well instead of my 1000 and 600.
Either that or a mover for my 1000


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a 600w a 400w and a 1.2m tent but after my holiday in a few weeks I'm getting a 2.4m tent and possibly another 600w. 

Big experiment coming up and after that I'm thinking of running 2m square scrogs as standard.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have a 600w a 400w and a 1.2m tent but after my holiday in a few weeks I'm getting a 2.4m tent and possibly another 600w.
> 
> Big experiment coming up and after that I'm thinking of running 2m square scrogs as standard.


Im flowering in 2.667meter x 1.3 meter roughly


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Down south we call them pork rinds... skin and fat deep fried,, surprisingly these dont turn me on as much as baked chicken skin lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay this picture is GOLDEN. look at the family in the background. they look like a cast for a TV show based on Mitt Romney's family. either that or insurance commercial models... omg. i cant stop laughing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That looks like a beautiful strain that really yields too.
> Awesome!


Cheers mate but it's Don's strain, I'm just on a finders fee lol.

10L of soil, 600w, 6 weeks veg, 10 weeks flower, 10oz @ 65% RH.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

Dude that family makes me laugh. Makes me think actually of facebook. I seriously have like 3 or 4 friends who look like that fucking family now. It's like "Do I even know you". I think back to high school when we knew each other and try to connect the dots. How did you go from ____ when you were young to THAT.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers mate but it's Don's strain, I'm just on a finders fee lol.
> 
> 10L of soil, 600w, 6 weeks veg, 10 weeks flower, 10oz @ 65% RH.


10l soil and 10 oz...damn!!
I have never yielded like that!
I know grower skill is just as important in yield or more so even


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude that family makes me laugh. Makes me think actually of facebook. I seriously have like 3 or 4 friends who look like that fucking family now. It's like "Do I even know you". I think back to high school when we knew each other and try to connect the dots. How did you go from ____ when you were young to THAT.


dude jig i was just thinking the same thing last night. people i used to get F'd up with and bullshit all damn night, and now they look like freakin mormans or something. i feel you man... and F facebook. i hate that stupid thing now. nothing but ads and apps... i talk to who i want to in person anyways. if its really a good friend and i cant see them, ill talk by phone or something. facebook does me zero good.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's time for a lil under age pr0n 



And just for fun a shot with lights on and lights off. This strain is got trichs all over, they're starting to come down to the fan leaves. 



Stay high, have a good night guys!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

I have the opposite experience with facebook. I moved away from home so it's a good way to keep up. I silenced all the stupid people, so I dont get game requests or see posts about what peoples kids ate for breakfast this morning. Mostly just cool shit from organizations I follow, or 'friends' who actually have stuff to say about things, and share good pictures of trips and such. There's definitely stupidity there, but it is the internet. I also like it for keeping up with work friends and old teachers. Peeps i'm not friends with in real life.

I still prefer the phone/ skype though for real life friends and my parents.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I know u haven't hidden me on Facebook yet dick cuz u still comment on some of my stuff


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4EF90Yfh7iA]http://youtu.be/4EF90Yfh7iA[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> 10l soil and 10 oz...damn!!
> I have never yielded like that!
> I know grower skill is just as important in yield or more so even


I flower with....

Mono-Potassium Phosphate @ 0-52-34
Potassium Sulphate @ 0-0-50 (18% sulphur)

.....in small doses at strategic points within the plants flower cycle, you must be able to read plants well to work like this though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's time for a lil under age pr0n


Steady on now, this is a respectable establishment. We're not the BBC!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Daaaaaaaamn!

A pint of juice all down the front of my 1-5 DVD Duplicator.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I flower with....
> 
> Mono-Potassium Phosphate @ 0-52-34
> Potassium Sulphate @ 0-0-50 (18% sulphur)
> ...


What ever you did it works!

I dont see any N in there...did you start with a super soil or something?


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Speaking of underage pron here's some blue pit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I dont see any N in there...did you start with a super soil or something?


Oh my base nutes, right.

I normally grow in coco so....

Biobizz Bio-Grow @ 4-3-6
Canna Mono Phosphorus 20% solution (as and when, usually when very young for a good root burst)
Canna Mono Calcium 15% solution
Magnesium is by way of 100% epsom salts 
Canna Mono Trace minerals (as and when)


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Speaking of underage pron here's some blue pit


RESPECT GIRLS!!!!!!!! lol, j/k, lust my wife.

I mean JUST my wife.

I made dry ice hash fudge. I still haven't figured out the dose. Too ripped am I every time I eat a crumb (or two, lol).


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> RESPECT GIRLS!!!!!!!! lol, j/k, lust my wife.
> 
> I mean JUST my wife.
> 
> I made dry ice hash fudge. I still haven't figured out the dose. Too ripped am I every time I eat a crumb (or two, lol).


I put 10 grams of dry ice hash into a batch of brownies, which cut into 9 pieces. I didn't try it but I heard they were a little too powerful.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Last person I had test my edibles he was crawling across the yard in tears thinking he was going to die lol oops to strong Owell worked great for me tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Last person I had test my edibles he was crawling across the yard in tears thinking he was going to die lol oops to strong Owell worked great for me tho


..................


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2013)

I used 10 grams of hash to a 1/2 lb. of butter and then added some sweetened evaporated milk and sugar and cooked it til it balled up. Poured it out, cooled and cut it up. Much better than cooking with ganja itself.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

I want to get myself one of those Tamisium extractors and make canna sweets or canna candy this year and some proper canna liqueur has been on the cards for a while now.

I think $1500 is a sound investment in that piece of kit.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Last person I had test my edibles he was crawling across the yard in tears thinking he was going to die lol oops to strong Owell worked great for me tho


And that is why I don't eat cookies from strangers. 

I thought this was funny, Huff Post is in the weed prOn game now. lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/21/marijuana-porn-weed-photos_n_2735903.html?utm_hp_ref=weird-news#slide=more282376


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 21, 2013)

tomorrow is sacrifice the virgins day! 65 days. 

i still have a bug problem. either leaf hoppers or plant hoppers. not a big one but it's annoying to see one of the little devils sucking the juice out of MY virgins. MINE! so of course they all must die.

i'm not quite sure how i'm going to do this. i got high and thought, i'm going to leave them in the dark for 48 hours or so because it might confuse the bugs a bit and make them easy to pick off (and i'm real lazy so i don't have to turn the light on and off.  ) i know i'd be Effed up if i was in the dark for 48 hours. 

i trim in the room with my clones so i have to be very careful. there are no bugs in there yet. i was thinking that i would cut the plants, shake the hell out of them while in the tent, then move them into the other room. i'll give them a good trim , give the buds a good look and then hang them far away from the flower room. then i nuke the flower room.

if you have a better plan, please let me know. i think this one is risky. 


i have a bunch of querkle's that i'm going to flower this round. they are very woody (too woody to tie down easily) and don't take off with new growth when topped. i hate their grow pattern but will cross them with a few things to see what i come up with. my other genetics should make it a better plant to top or tie down. anybody have experience with them? 

i have a few orange crush and a few local querkle/golden pineapple too. time for something different.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 21, 2013)

worm, that wasn't worth the clicks, lol. Did he use a pinhole camera?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I thought this was funny, Huff Post is in the weed prOn game now. lol


Sort of ironic that the stupid prohibition on ganja is probably what's stopped them from having the balls (or permission) to post macro shots of the most beautiful plant on the planet before now, hence them missing the macro boat that several millions of stoner's and growers have been on since it's invention.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> worm, that wasn't worth the clicks, lol.


I know! 

The bud behind this one.......



......looks like it's a corker and this clown goes and shows off his focus skills on a single pistil, lol.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Same boat here.
> I have 2 1000 watt ballasts I wanna swap for 6ers
> I have one 6, and unless i buy a new one thats all Ill ever have lol.


why would you want to switch from 1000 to 600? Electrical reasons or you preffer 600 over the 1000?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> why would you want to switch from 1000 to 600? Electrical reasons or you preffer 600 over the 1000?


The more energy I use the more my girl complains, because they have tiers of usage.

Just a lil more will put me into another bracket where the charge 15 or like 20% more.
I was running a 600 and shwe was complaining now a 1000 and a 600 lol.
She pays the utilities...I pay the phones insurance etc...and we split the rent..so it makes it hard for me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> She pays the utilities...I pay the phones insurance etc...and we split the rent..so it makes it hard for me.


Do you not sell any come crop time so the electricity usage pays for it's self?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2013)

Yorkshireman....your smelly fingerez is gorgeous. the pink trichomes mind blowing . thanks for the photos. las fingerez is one cool cat. i would never have gotten to be the gardener i am today with out his help . , glad to see his legasy lives on in such a beautiful way.did you ever see his super lemon haze beast.. the pheno that lives on? ha..he had a journal in here years ago. too bad he dont come around very often to post anynore. las fingerez the bad ass DJ from UK,.lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Do you not sell any come crop time so the electricity usage pays for it's self?


My girl just isnt ever happy.
I tried many times to trade bills so she wont worry about energy usage.
I tell her it takes money to make money etc...like gas and brakes etc to get to work.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The more energy I use the more my girl complains, because they have tiers of usage.
> 
> Just a lil more will put me into another bracket where the charge 15 or like 20% more.
> I was running a 600 and shwe was complaining now a 1000 and a 600 lol.
> She pays the utilities...I pay the phones insurance etc...and we split the rent..so it makes it hard for me.


Yeah maybe its time to trade a bill with her


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah maybe its time to trade a bill with her


We think alike bro, beat u to it though lol.^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My girl just isnt ever happy.
> I tried many times to trade bills so she wont worry about energy usage.
> I tell her it takes money to make money etc...like gas and brakes etc to get to work.


To be fair mate if you've offered to trade and she's knocked you back she should sit down, shut the fuck up and watch the cash and shoes roll in.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yorkshireman....your smelly fingerez is gorgeous. the pink trichomes mind blowing . thanks for the photos. las fingerez is one cool cat. i would never have gotten to be the gardener i am today with out his help . , glad to see his legasy lives on in such a beautiful way.did you ever see his super lemon haze beast.. the pheno that lives on? ha..he had a journal in here years ago. too bad he dont come around very often to post anynore. las fingerez the bad ass DJ from UK,.lol


Cheers Dr.

I've never seen it in the flesh but I have in pics and I sampled some a couple of weeks back.

I really want to put something like Sensi's Hashplant over the Smelly Fingerez to plaster it in knockout indica trichs but keep everything else about the look and yield.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have several new strains that I flipped to 12/12 y-day
> One is Dr Atomic's N.L.
> 
> Wondering what NL do you have?


not sure what mine is. only know that someone bought seeds from attitude. how helpful is that? im sure dr atomic is so much closer to the real thing than mine. mine smells like over ripe grapes, kinda fruity. best NL i had way back years ago was spicey. i wanna know what yours is like


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 21, 2013)

I get it now. At least she lets you have it in the house! My girl would cut my balls off while I slept if I ever thought of doing this at home. Which BTW sucks really bad!!! I shit you not the second I opened the door to my girls today there was a pop and then I hear just running water. I always hear water cause I have a drip system but this was more then normal. I went running to them and was going over all the feed hoses and all where fine but I could here it. Then I saw it!!! The end cap to the main 3/4" house had popped off! At the bottom of the 18 gal tube there is a 160GPH pump pushing water up. Needles to say there was about 5 gallons of water all over the floor! This is the first time for that and hopefully the last! 

All I can think of was a post I read on here when I was first starting out. Someone had posted how they flooded their garage and had to clean it up before the wife got home or it was a wrap for him lol. I can't remember who that was but man I felt your pain today! I was freaking out trying to get all the shit cleaned up. Crazy thing is that last month I was recklous with my wires and had them all over the floor. Something got into me and I had to stay until I had all plugs secured to the walls, so off the floor 48" all around. Let me tell you how happy I am I took that safety precaution when I did or my little side house would have been all over the news.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be fair mate if you've offered to trade and she's knocked you back she should sit down, shut the fuck up and watch the cash and shoes roll in.......


She knows we couldnt have gotten a car or moved without the money, but girls gotta gripe or they wont kow what to do with themselves.



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> not sure what mine is. only know that someone bought seeds from attitude. how helpful is that? im sure dr atomic is so much closer to the real thing than mine. mine smells like over ripe grapes, kinda fruity. best NL i had way back years ago was spicey. i wanna know what yours is like


I cant wait to see how mine comes out as well.
I think Dr Atomics is re-crossed with something maybe another NL from canada..?
Ill know in 3-4 weeks what she is gonna smell like though..That is if I marked the right pot lol. I had a mix-up while up-canning.
I know they say everyone has smoked NL in the old days, but I never knew what it was if and when I did.
Maybe Ill have a flashback to then when she is done though.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> tomorrow is sacrifice the virgins day! 65 days.
> 
> i still have a bug problem. either leaf hoppers or plant hoppers. not a big one but it's annoying to see one of the little devils sucking the juice out of MY virgins. MINE! so of course they all must die.
> 
> ...


damn that sucks man. good luck. just be clean and careful, best thing u can do.

new genetics? man ive really been enjoying alot of OGK lately. usually i hate even saying the name. maybe get the DOG bx2 when its available.
i just popped a seed of OG18 a couple weeks back and it honestly isnt doing the greatest so far. i had a dinafem ogk seed fail on me a couple weeks before that one. not having the best of luck getting a keeper of ogk. good smoke tho.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers Dr.
> 
> I've never seen it in the flesh but I have in pics and I sampled some a couple of weeks back.
> 
> I really want to put something like Sensi's Hashplant over the Smelly Fingerez to plaster it in knockout indica trichs but keep everything else about the look and yield.


BRILLANT! good luck. you are a man with a damn good plan.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I get it now. At least she lets you have it in the house! My girl would cut my balls off while I slept if I ever thought of doing this at home. Which BTW sucks really bad!!! I shit you not the second I opened the door to my girls today there was a pop and then I hear just running water. I always hear water cause I have a drip system but this was more then normal. I went running to them and was going over all the feed hoses and all where fine but I could here it. Then I saw it!!! The end cap to the main 3/4" house had popped off! At the bottom of the 18 gal tube there is a 160GPH pump pushing water up. Needles to say there was about 5 gallons of water all over the floor! This is the first time for that and hopefully the last!
> 
> All I can think of was a post I read on here when I was first starting out. Someone had posted how they flooded their garage and had to clean it up before the wife got home or it was a wrap for him lol. I can't remember who that was but man I felt your pain today! I was freaking out trying to get all the shit cleaned up. Crazy thing is that last month I was recklous with my wires and had them all over the floor. Something got into me and I had to stay until I had all plugs secured to the walls, so off the floor 48" all around. Let me tell you how happy I am I took that safety precaution when I did or my little side house would have been all over the news.


close call there. yeah its good as hell not to have cords on the floor. ive been bad for that too. glad your safe and all.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Will trade anyone bills if they want ...ime on care program and pay like 4 somethin of that


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

Think its 500 we pay


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ive blown a ton of bulbs so i feel fo ya too. i even had my lumatek ballast tested out, it has a dent on it from the idiots who shipped it. so when i first was blowing bulbs i thought it was the ballast. turns out it wasnt. i was using the wrong bulbs, and i had no concept of how much they spike when first turing on._* plus my electricty was all fuked up. i even still have to stagger my 1000 and my 600 to avoid issues when they fire up. hell ive even melted extension cords like a fool. so make sure u dont have electrical issues. u dont want a fire either.*_



Im sorry,,, maybe you should heed your own advice. Really sounds like your pushing it too far, consider yourself lucky bro, would be very reckless of you to have anyone else living in the house.
Again, Im sorry but I cant stand to read shit like this.



shnkrmn said:


> RESPECT GIRLS!!!!!!!! lol, j/k, lust my wife.
> 
> I mean JUST my wife.
> 
> I made dry ice hash fudge. I still haven't figured out the dose. Too ripped am I every time I eat a crumb (or two, lol).


Ahh I love my canna fudge! I also love making edibles with hash!! soooo much less work and much easier to regulate doses 



supchaka said:


> I put 10 grams of dry ice hash into a batch of brownies, which cut into 9 pieces. I didn't try it but I heard they were a little too powerful.


Id save that for buyers 



method2mymadness said:


> Last person I had test my edibles he was crawling across the yard in tears thinking he was going to die lol oops to strong Owell worked *great for me tho*


Now thats more like it 



shnkrmn said:


> I used 10 grams of hash to a 1/2 lb. of butter and then added some sweetened evaporated milk and sugar and cooked it til it balled up. Poured it out, cooled and cut it up. Much better than cooking with ganja itself.


I usually take this easy peasy lazy rout 

[video=youtube;jmmSdJw29Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmmSdJw29Pk[/video]





Iv had quite an eventful day, I cant really say much on it (TMI) but all in all things are good  Lets just say I was about 10 feet away from not being here any longer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

$100 tops and I've got central heating as well.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats up fellow 600's?? Took some updated pics of my Kryponite Kush on day 17 of flower. This is a proven danky strain this is my 4th grow out of her. Finally no more rust spots and hoping the fish emulsion will correct the yellowing issue. They do seem so much more happier. Hope you all enjoy. Thanks Giggles and Worm for the help and everyone else her. View attachment 2536379View attachment 2536380View attachment 2536381View attachment 2536382View attachment 2536383


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a 600 watt t5s 2 1k lights a 8 inch and 6 inch fan 65 pint an hour dehumidifier ac unit 4 regular fans air pumps and three space heaters


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Will trade anyone bills if they want ...ime on care program and pay like 4 somethin of that


In Denver I was paying average $650 a month on electricity, then rent was $950, then I also had all my living expenses and regular recurring grow shit... IT WAS ALL WORTH IT!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Will trade anyone bills if they want ...ime on care program and pay like 4 somethin of that


Is that for one month?
We are always behind on the bill for some reason
I get some sort of energy assistance program reduction on my bill.
Seems to reduce by a different percent all the time though.


The Yorkshireman said:


> $100 tops and I've got central heating as well.


$100 when we use no central and no growing lol.


method2mymadness said:


> I have a 600 watt t5s 2 1k lights a 8 inch and 6 inch fan 65 pint an hour dehumidifier ac unit 4 regular fans air pumps and three space heaters


I run 1-1000 -600 and a T-5(T-5 went out anf=d Ill be subbing a 400 MH I think
I have an 8" a 6" fan 3 18" oscillating fans.
Not using right now but will sometime this yr 
12k btu A/C
2 dehumidifiers -just started flowering in garage and it isnt sealed.
Ill have to get the humidity down in a few weeks.(50-68% right now)
3 space heaters(dont think ill need this since I havent yet)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Think its 500 we pay


Mine was $500 But because of my wife's Medical stuff I only had to pay $165  thank god for mmj doctors!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention my 1/4 hp chiller.Dont know why I bought it..I never even used it lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I forgot to mention my 1/4 hp chiller.Dont know why I bought it..I never even used it lol.


I can use it^^^^^^ Joke! Don't want to get ban for saying that. lol I must be getting a name on R.I.U as they watch me close? why I don't know?

[video=youtube;EXbAy11QVzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXbAy11QVzQ[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

Been wanting to do hdro, but I know water temps can't get to high?


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats guys & gals?? Hope you don't mind wanted to throw up a throw back when I was doing 2000 equivalent watts on cfl's 484 actual watts. This was my BlueDream I did about 3 years ago now. Which now I run a 600. Shit was solid a$$ rocks.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 21, 2013)

That time again wake n bake and ps3 love mornings me like


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

budolskie said:


> That time again wake n bake and ps3 love mornings me like


Shit I'm ready for bed, it's 10pm here.Time for the bong. Now do I want Cherry pie or Barny L.S.D or Dog????


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Is that for one month?
> We are always behind on the bill for some reason
> I get some sort of energy assistance program reduction on my bill.
> Seems to reduce by a different percent all the time though.
> ...


Yes one month


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 21, 2013)

Always nice having a choice. They all sound good. Have a good one peeps. Have to work in the AM.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha 6:12 am here and I only got the choice between big bid or big bud topped with crystal out the grinder, either way a be stuck to settee in 5 mins


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah i feel yah im gonna go dress some budder on top of some tahoe og. i need to goto bed a little sooner tonite.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Been wanting to do hdro, but I know water temps can't get to high?


was that a question?
Water temps can get too high esp if rs is in the flower tent/room.
Thats why I bought this/ and/or to use as an a/c of sorts with a heat exchanger(s)


----------



## Meast007 (Feb 21, 2013)

11:55 gonna blow a blunt of grape ape and see what it do.....still early !


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

I was going to do a smoke report on my Blue Dream but........ I took two rips and next thing I know I'm at the 24 hr Donut shop with the rest of the stoners. hehe


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

I seriously can't resist going to the kitchen now. Sucks there's not donuts in there. Damn I want a maple bar right now.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2013)

My x-wife and i used to hit the 24 hour donut shop almost daily in the midnight hours. God, I was a teen then. They served ice cream too and it was FUCKING AWESOME. LOL Those people never let on, but Im sure they knew! But shit we were probably their best customer


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I have a 600 watt t5s 2 1k lights a 8 inch and 6 inch fan 65 pint an hour dehumidifier ac unit 4 regular fans air pumps and three space heaters


And a Partridge in a pear tree...



bassman999 said:


> I forgot to mention my 1/4 hp chiller.Dont know why I bought it..I never even used it lol.


how much you pay for it Bass? I have a heat exchange unit that I bought but never used due to the expense of buying chillers, etc, etc...



209 Cali closet grower said:


> I can use it^^^^^^ Joke! Don't want to get ban for saying that. lol I must be getting a name on R.I.U as they watch me close? why I don't know?


Cause you're a very naughty boy!!!!



wormdrive66 said:


> I was going to do a smoke report on my Blue Dream but........ I took two rips and next thing I know I'm at the 24 hr Donut shop with the rest of the stoners. hehe
> 
> View attachment 2536587


24 hour dog-nut shop!!! now that's service!



jigfresh said:


> I seriously can't resist going to the kitchen now. Sucks there's not donuts in there. Damn I want a maple bar right now.


Is that like a Grenola bar ya hippy? hehe....says he munching his morning oats.

GOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOORNING 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

Still chuggin' along...

the victim:








the living dead:








the brood:








And I found a small s33d in the Banana OG bud that seems to have germinated in less than 12 hours 

the new blood:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

The seed is apparently a hardcore Stones fan.


"_*I can't get no
sativa action.
I can't get no
erl reaction.
'Cause I try,
and I try, 
and I try,
and I try!
I can't get no!*_"


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2013)

any one think is it worth buying one these for my tent? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMSCOM-TWIN-FAN-TEMP-SPEED-CONTROLLER-HYDROPONICS-/360369718414?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53e7b5848e 


i am gona be using a 6" rvk extraction linked upto filter and cooltube with dimable ballast and a 4"tt100 intake in my 4x4
my question is is it really worth buying one these when the 6" will be running while lights on and was gona put the intake on same timer and i have bought this for lights out for when temp drops http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251202818250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648 will that sms temp controller be worth getting will it save me money on electricity on long run and keep nosie down a bit for fans running


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

Some fan motors will experience a drastically shortened life when a speed controller is used on them.
The more expensive fans (Can fans & others, you would have to check on them to make sure) have a different motor that is compatible with fan speed controllers and will not burn out in a year or so.
If it works as advertised, it would be a benefit, so long as the fans you use won't suffer early failures.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2013)

ok m8 il try with out it first see what they say about noise as its not in this house its in a m8s,,, learning the hydro in there and keeping my soil going in here till i figure the hydro out so its not to much if i fuck up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sure you'll do just fine, bud!
The last batch you grew was real nice!
It's good to sell yourself short and keep an open mind, but you're well on your way.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

see things are all looking good in the 600 club,dam i only got a 400,i can add to my 250,i wish more funds needed


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2013)

didnt no hydro nutes was much more ££££ then soil ones i got my 5 ltr soil grow bloom and boost for £45 on ebay now can only see 5ltr ionic hydro hard water for £20 a shot


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> see things are all looking good in the 600 club,dam i only got a 400,i can add to my 250,i wish more funds needed


There aren't any watt restrictions or requirements to hang out here.
Just good vibes, good chat, and the occasional spot of cannabis & food pR0n.


*and music. And cats & dogs. Garden stuff, too. Anything, really.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

budolskie said:


> didnt no hydro nutes was much more ££££ then soil ones i got my 5 ltr soil grow bloom and boost for £45 on ebay now can only see 5ltr ionic hydro hard water for £20 a shot


Something I'll have to keep in mind since my current grow will all be hempy buckets.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

what strain is the bigger with pink ties doobie?


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

feel free to hang around Dr.....as long as you don't invbite yer pal Rip off Billy along, lol.

Some folks around here don't have 600's either......


drgrowshit said:


> see things are all looking good in the 600 club,dam i only got a 400,i can add to my 250,i wish more funds needed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what strain is the bigger with pink ties doobie?


Extrema (Sannie's).
Half of the little seedlings are also Extrema, the other half are either MX1 or NX1 (need to verify with dababydroman).


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

Dst i dont know billy lol think he offered me black once lol,+dont like bumpers


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

is that an auto then boonie?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

That seeds got swagger! Haha proper made me chuckle doobie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> is that an auto then boonie?



No, it's photoperiod controlled.
60 days or less on flowering.
Great for nausea, hunger, aches & pains, and can be harvested early for an up-high, or left to mature for a heavy hitting couchy high.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

well today was better than Christmas!. cuts, medible cookies, everclear even a sexy bubbler! even some pot to puff in it. i nearly shit when i opened the package and just kept finding more goodies in it. 

To those responsible, your kindness is equal only to my gratitude. stunned. thank you. now to tuck in to some cookies. i have no idea how strong they are so i'm going to have 2 to start. 

welcome to the weekend!!!! 

signed:


A Happy Camper


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2013)

Could do with sum everclear my mate is in the states told him to get me sum is it easy to get there? Like at the local shops?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2013)

the 190 proof Everclear is available in the liquor stores in the states where it is legal...ie Cali only has the 151 proof.


cof


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well today was better than Christmas!. cuts, medible cookies, everclear even a sexy bubbler! even some pot to puff in it. i nearly shit when i opened the package and just kept finding more goodies in it.
> 
> To those responsible, your kindness is equal only to my gratitude. stunned. thank you. now to tuck in to some cookies. i have no idea how strong they are so i'm going to have 2 to start.
> 
> ...


good mate thats what good pals do for ya!


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 22, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> the 190 proof Everclear is available in the liquor stores in the states where it is legal...ie Cali only has the 151 proof.
> 
> 
> cof


I scored my everclear mail order out of Jersey LOL. It was weird ordering liquor online but i got my two bottles.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2013)

it's available by the 1/2 gallon


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I was going to do a smoke report on my Blue Dream but........ I took two rips and next thing I know I'm at the 24 hr Donut shop with the rest of the stoners. hehe
> 
> View attachment 2536587


I drive by the donut shop everyday taking kids to school and think about it, and now I have this image in my head!


DST said:


> And a Partridge in a pear tree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it for a good deal used on CL
I think I paid $300??
I couldnt afford an exchanger after buying the chiller though lol.



budolskie said:


> any one think is it worth buying one these for my tent? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMSCOM-TWIN-FAN-TEMP-SPEED-CONTROLLER-HYDROPONICS-/360369718414?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53e7b5848e
> 
> 
> i am gona be using a 6" rvk extraction linked upto filter and cooltube with dimable ballast and a 4"tt100 intake in my 4x4
> my question is is it really worth buying one these when the 6" will be running while lights on and was gona put the intake on same timer and i have bought this for lights out for when temp drops http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251202818250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648 will that sms temp controller be worth getting will it save me money on electricity on long run and keep nosie down a bit for fans running


I wish the had a controller that was affected by humidity as well as temperature.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

$300, thats a great price Bass. I looked for ages and couldn't find shit over here, you guys just seem to have a lot more choice when it comes to white goods, consumables and goods in general. I saw a guy in the UK selling a fish tank one but I wasn't sure it had the capabilities I wanted. So the exchange sits packed in its box un-used, lol.

Evening, afternoon, and hello to all.

Just enjoyed my first joint of the day, an uncured Engineers Dream. Thick musky taste, slightly fruity, but still a bit rough. Hopefully the fruit will come out a bit more. But quite a banger. Back of my head feels like it's resting on a soft cushion at the moment. More to come from that.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 22, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> the 190 proof Everclear is available in the liquor stores in the states where it is legal...ie Cali only has the 151 proof.
> 
> 
> cof


graves grain alcohol is also 190..think its 198 proof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

Whats up- in thya club guys? Doing well knee surgery has healed and the dog og was gone too fast lmao, dst my mang thanks for the testers. gonna scope some deep blue grows if possible. Im back for the attack and yes the medicine man is STILL fucjken flowering lmao prob another 4 weks. pic's tonight.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to hear all is well VTM!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

oh yeah just slow going and was due for a break from the puter for a bit.Happy to be back.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2013)

DST said:


> $300, thats a great price Bass. I looked for ages and couldn't find shit over here, you guys just seem to have a lot more choice when it comes to white goods, consumables and goods in general. I saw a guy in the UK selling a fish tank one but I wasn't sure it had the capabilities I wanted. So the exchange sits packed in its box un-used, lol.
> 
> Evening, afternoon, and hello to all.
> 
> Just enjoyed my first joint of the day, an uncured Engineers Dream. Thick musky taste, slightly fruity, but still a bit rough. Hopefully the fruit will come out a bit more. But quite a banger. Back of my head feels like it's resting on a soft cushion at the moment. More to come from that.


I have the chiller sitting uncovered for about a yr now.
The guy said he used it for just a few months, and it cost him close to $750.
I had to look for a long time to find one at this price.
I was on CL everyday for like 2 months.

Ill use it eventually.
I think by the time I finally found one I had a different direction in mind for my grow.
I am still thinking about RDWC or similar after my hempys, if they go well that is.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

some pics of the dogs and there friends flowering, i do have dog harvest pics but will need my wife's camera to get them so i can share my joy with the club. Wow breeders boutique, just fucken amazing plants.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 22, 2013)

Love my speed controller and in my experiance my 8 inch can fan has suffered nothing due to speed controller ....fan got ugly over the years from tape and that's the only problem and hasn't shut off in 2 years


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

just got the chernobyl f-2's lime slurpee in the mail.....


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> after my hempys, if they go well that is.


Wait, so if the hempys go well you're going to do something different? Lol if they turn out like shit you'll run them again!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Wait, so if the hempys go well you're going to do something different? Lol if they turn out like shit you'll run them again!


Lol
I mean the hempys are my stepping into hydro .
If I dont do bad Ill graduate (maybe) to more advanced hydro techniques like RDWC


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

While I see what you are saying, I would think if they work good... keep using them. 

Hey Canabiscult... I'm running chernobyl this round, but I don't know what generation or pheno or anything. I'm excited to try the smoke.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

Th f-2's are unreleased and are supposed to be the cream of the crop as far as being more vigorous bigger and locking in that lime terpene profile. il have a sick journal up when i start them....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> While I see what you are saying, I would think if they work good... keep using them.
> 
> Hey Canabiscult... I'm running chernobyl this round, but I don't know what generation or pheno or anything. I'm excited to try the smoke.


Well I might do that, but wanted to get real hydro going hence the chiller purchase.
Dont wanna waste 3 months of electricity for shitty weed though.
I am clumsy careless, and absent minded even b4 smoking.
I wanna make sure I can do it b4 putting both feet in if that makes sense.

Alternate scenario, hempy does all I need and I just sell the chiller.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up fellow 600's?? Took some updated pics of my Kryponite Kush on day 17 of flower. This is a proven danky strain this is my 4th grow out of her. Finally no more rust spots and hoping the fish emulsion will correct the yellowing issue. They do seem so much more happier. Hope you all enjoy. Thanks Giggles and Worm for the help and everyone else her. View attachment 2536379View attachment 2536380View attachment 2536381View attachment 2536382View attachment 2536383


Lookin better jhod, be careful with that fish emulation. Just remember less is more









shnkrmn said:


> worm, that wasn't worth the clicks, lol. Did he use a pinhole camera?





The Yorkshireman said:


> Sort of ironic that the stupid prohibition on ganja is probably what's stopped them from having the balls (or permission) to post macro shots of the most beautiful plant on the planet before now, hence them missing the macro boat that several millions of stoner's and growers have been on since it's invention.





The Yorkshireman said:


> I know!
> 
> The bud behind this one.......
> 
> ...


I just sent a buttload of pictures to the reporter who wrote the article and he might make a feature with my pictures.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Lookin better jhod, be careful with that fish emulation. Just remember less is more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool if yer pics got published!

A friend of mine was taking pics of my outdoor 2 yrs ago and was gonna push to get them published (he was a freelance photographer), but I never heard the result.
He never responds to my calls anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

Would be cool to see your pics up worm.

CC... I like the name. Might want to keep that a secret when not amongst friends. It's a good name. I'm stoked you got the goods.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> just got the chernobyl f-2's lime slurpee in the mail.....


That must be the pheno I had last year. Everyone kept trying to call it Catt Piss but I was not smelling it. It tasted and smelled exactly like a watered down Lime Slurpee.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

i know ive heard that too.... apparently the female used in the f2s wreaked of lime..........linene terpene if im not mistaken......


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 22, 2013)

What do u guys think would it be cheaper or around same price to ur n 4 600's or 2 1000 waters Ime thinking instead of having 2 1k lights over 4x8 area taking them out and packing the whole room full instead of having a 2 foot walk way so would be 4 600's over 6x8 area


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

that sound like plenty of light

2 1000 watts= 18-20 amps approx.
4 600 watts= 20-22 amp approx. 

but
2 1000 watts = 240,000 lumen approx.
4 600 watts = 360 000 lumen approx.

not to mention the cross light will be increased.

go with the sixes, you wont notice the difference.or will you.....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What do u guys think would it be cheaper or around same price to ur n 4 600's or 2 1000 waters Ime thinking instead of having 2 1k lights over 4x8 area taking them out and packing the whole room full instead of having a 2 foot walk way so would be 4 600's over 6x8 area


Depends on your growing style I guess. 4-600's would suit me just fine because I grow small-med size plants and like the coverage of the dual 600's in my small space as apposed to 1-1000n watter.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 22, 2013)

I know 1000% that the 600's will be better but wondering if it might be cheaper also


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

probably just slightly more but who cares the reward will be much greater


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 22, 2013)

And anyone know if running a dimable ballast goes down in price when u switch to 750 watts verse 1000 or is it still taking the same amount to run ballast if that makes sense


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> probably just slightly more but who cares the reward will be much greater


I've herd from few people that. 2 600 waters is cheaper than a thousand water like 10 -15 dollars cheaper


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

huh i dont know i know my 2 600's draw 5.5 amps each and the thousand watter draws 9.5 amps


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> probably just slightly more but who cares the reward will be much greater


U going to pay my bill lol ......


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

no your extra weight should do that just perfectly!


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

youtube spirit science and watch the videos with the cartoon character.....very interesting


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;jPkX0iOVX18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPkX0iOVX18&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUEcMWs6Gud ljuLw0-Umf97A[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

You said in the tga thread you'd use hps and mh to flower under. What sizes are you going to use of each? I really loved the mix of my 400 hps and 250 mh. I think any larger/ next step down - hps/ mh is a good mix. 1000/600, etc. I don't know if you done it before, but you'll love the results. Get's them so nice and frosty.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

they are both 600's they are running right now and the plants that have cross light from both are very very frosty.....the sativas are under the mh the hybrids in the center and the indicas under the hps...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello club 600. Wanted to share my medicine man(week 6 of flower) which is pics 4 and 6. The other pretty lady is a freebie from sos which said ww x cheese. She is just entering week 4 of flower.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

here's some better pics of the med mang! Prob gonna go 12-14 weeks its looks like.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

thats the same as white rhino right?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Love my speed controller and in my experiance my 8 inch can fan has suffered nothing due to speed controller ....fan got ugly over the years from tape and that's the only problem and hasn't shut off in 2 years


That's the exact same controller I have! I haven't had any problems with my hurricane fan.



wormdrive66 said:


> Lookin better jhod, be careful with that fish emulation. Just remember less is more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea fish emulsion is good stuff but don't use very much of it lol. I found out the hard way.



method2mymadness said:


> What do u guys think would it be cheaper or around same price to ur n 4 600's or 2 1000 waters Ime thinking instead of having 2 1k lights over 4x8 area taking them out and packing the whole room full instead of having a 2 foot walk way so would be 4 600's over 6x8 area


Well then 2x1k's would be a lil cheaper but with the 4 600's you could do a true mixed spectrum and your girls would love it. 2xMH, 2xHPS. Would create some frosty rock hard nugs.



cannabiscult said:


> huh i dont know i know my 2 600's draw 5.5 amps each and the thousand watter draws 9.5 amps


Same with mine, but to fire up it pulls almost 6amps then stablizes. They take more when they first fire up.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2537298View attachment 2537300View attachment 2537301View attachment 2537304View attachment 2537305View attachment 2537308
> Hello club 600. Wanted to share my medicine man(week 6 of flower) which is pics 4 and 6. The other pretty lady is a freebie from sos which said ww x cheese. She is just entering week 4 of flower.


Looking good brotha, glad to see you back!



cannabiscult said:


> thats the same as white rhino right?


Yea pretty much..

White Rhino-*Genetics:* Afgan x Brazilian x South Indian.

Medicine Man-*Genetics:* Brazilian sativa / South Indian indica x Afghani

I've grown them both out and thought about inbreeding them lol.

Well good afternoon/evening to all you guys, not much going on in my neck of the woods. Still waiting for the effing snow to melt  8 of my new girls are above ground and have started their first true leaves. Yay! 

Oh I guess vinnie clone got a new home today to. Was running out of room so it's time to grow her out to a mother again.



Time for a canna cookie and some agent orange


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks giggles, my white rhino looks nothing like the medicine man, its super short and has thick broad leaves.....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> thanks giggles, my white rhino looks nothing like the medicine man, its super short and has thick broad leaves.....


Np brotha, my white rhino was the same way, it deff leaned way more towards the indica side. Seems that's always what happens with hybrids with me lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

im a big indica fan, but im growing more sativa dom. strains at the moment...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> im a big indica fan, but im growing more sativa dom. strains at the moment...


Me to dude, I'm a huge indica fan. But lately I've been trying out more sativa dom strains.

I need to find my grimm bro's c99's. I really want to grow it out again.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

i think in the end i get more weight from sativas when i veg them out for a while but i love the structure and density i get regularly with indicas


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i think in the end i get more weight from sativas when i veg them out for a while but i love the structure and density i get regularly with indicas


I really haven't noticed much of a weight difference, but then again I also veg most of my indies out for 6+ weeks lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

i give my plants a total time of 8 weeks from the time i sprout them or cut clones till i flip them, generally 7 under a t5 and 1 under a 600mh..... some plants get huge in that time some stay small........ generally i like running strains that will produce over 2 oz dry a plant in a 5 gal pot in that time frame.... i have a decent success rate the kushes def take at least 10 weeks for a nice yield though


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i give my plants a total time of 8 weeks from the time i sprout them or cut clones till i flip them, generally 7 under a t5 and 1 under a 600mh..... some plants get huge in that time some stay small........ generally i like running strains that will produce over 2 oz dry a plant in a 5 gal pot in that time frame.... i have a decent success rate the kushes def take at least 10 weeks for a nice yield though


I use to do that to. Have you ever grown vintage 06? 

First time I ran her I vegged for 25 days and didn't top or anything and yielded 2.25 ozs and it flowers in 7 weeks 

I'm really liking this strain. This is done in a 3 gallon smart pot, did you see my recent pics of this time around with her? I'm hoping to pull at least 5 ozs.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

i dont remember the pics but that sounds really nice, pretty much what im looking for, strains ive found that constantly give me 2+ zips dry with 8 weeks from propagation to flowering would be exodus cheese, dinafem diesel, cheese quake, chernobyl, and most white widow crosses


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 22, 2013)

im out for the night fellas, going home to enjoy some delicious L.A. Kush.......yum have a great night


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2013)

Two Dippy Ellsy's at day 56
they are so heavy the buds are laying over





cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

budolskie said:


> didnt no hydro nutes was much more ££££ then soil ones i got my 5 ltr soil grow bloom and boost for £45 on ebay now can only see 5ltr ionic hydro hard water for £20 a shot


Petroleum based brotha.



curious old fart said:


> the 190 proof Everclear is available in the liquor stores in the states where it is legal...*ie Cali only has the 151 proof.*
> 
> 
> cof


You sure about that? I remember getting properly fuked up on it several times,,, bought at da corner store.




Shwagbag said:


> I scored my everclear mail order out of Jersey LOL. It was weird ordering liquor online but i got my two bottles.


My buddy is part of some king of beer club, they send him a 12pk of a mix of rare micro brews every month, some dank beer that for sure! They way they pack it is pretty cool too, never a single broken bottle!



curious old fart said:


> it's available by the 1/2 gallon
> 
> 
> cof


Now thats for the real alkies. lol



method2mymadness said:


> What do u guys think would it be cheaper or around same price to ur n 4 600's or 2 1000 waters Ime thinking instead of having 2 1k lights over 4x8 area taking them out and packing the whole room full instead of having a 2 foot walk way so would be 4 600's over 6x8 area


Das 600s!



method2mymadness said:


> I know 1000% that the 600's will be better but wondering if it might be cheaper also


The increased canopy/light spread will more than make up for any little extra cost. PLUS YOU CAN MIX THE SPECTRUM! as stated.



giggles26 said:


> That's the exact same controller I have! I haven't had any problems with my hurricane fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey gigs, did you really have to destroy that solo cup? lol... #hoarder



cannabiscult said:


> im out for the night fellas, going home to enjoy some delicious L.A. Kush.......yum have a great night


Enjoy the dank! 
Last night I was thinking about my snowboarding trip and how much fking fun I had  How has the snow been this year?








edit: Back to the everclear, why dont you folk across the pond just make your own shine? Would be awesome for QWISO I think.... On my very long list of things to do.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2013)

wikipedia on the legality of 190 proof everclear in the states
190-proofIn the United States, it is illegal to sell 190-proof Everclear in California, Florida,[SUP][3][/SUP] Hawaii, Iowa,[SUP][4][/SUP] Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota,[SUP][5][/SUP] Nevada,[SUP][6][/SUP] New Hampshire, North Carolina,[SUP][7][/SUP] Virginia, and West Virginia.
It can be purchased in Ohio but only under severe restrictions.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP]
It can be purchased in South Carolina,[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] Louisiana, Texas and other states
Even though it is illegal in Chicago, it can still be purchased in other municipalities throughout Illinois


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> wikipedia on the legality of 190 proof everclear in the states
> 190-proofIn the United States, it is illegal to sell 190-proof Everclear in California, Florida,[SUP][3][/SUP] Hawaii, Iowa,[SUP][4][/SUP] Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota,[SUP][5][/SUP] Nevada,[SUP][6][/SUP] New Hampshire, North Carolina,[SUP][7][/SUP] Virginia, and West Virginia.
> It can be purchased in Ohio but only under severe restrictions.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP]
> It can be purchased in South Carolina,[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] Louisiana, Texas and other states
> ...



Thanks COF, just a brain fart on my part, I wont bother explaining myself lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Petroleum based brotha.
> 
> Hey gigs, did you really have to destroy that solo cup? lol... #hoarder
> 
> ...


Haha bro my sister's hubbie works for that company so I've got like a whole room full of those things, they are a dime a dozen lol, and besides it was my girl's first time transplanting so I wanted to show her the ropes. 

If my clone die's I know who to come looking for haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks COF, just a brain fart on my part, I wont bother explaining myself lol


Well from what you said earlier you were 10ft away from not being here so I don't think you have to much explaining to do


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

OMG, this guy.

[video=youtube;60r4vVHvwDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60r4vVHvwDA[/video]


----------



## z0b (Feb 22, 2013)

heres baby bud porn lol barely 2 weeks since first pistil
i have 4 1k aircooled hoods and super hps bulbs

fuck that im going 2 600watters after seeing this one batwing do work


----------



## z0b (Feb 22, 2013)

btw we got everclear here in ny but its rare to find in a liqour storee where i am


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG, this guy.
> 
> [video=youtube;60r4vVHvwDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60r4vVHvwDA[/video]


......and he's looking for a liver donor.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've wondered if there were times that I could have done that... I'm sure I could chug it, but I'm not sure if I could keep it down. I've probably drank a 750ml of whiskey in a half hour before, not really impressive I know.... Not sure why he would put that on the internet. If you can do that, you probably have a problem.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Two Dippy Ellsy's at day 56
> they are so heavy the buds are laying over
> 
> 
> ...


How did I miss this one 
Fantastic, cof!



giggles26 said:


> Haha bro my sister's hubbie works for that company so I've got like a whole room full of those things, they are a dime a dozen lol, and besides it was my girl's first time transplanting so I wanted to show her the ropes.
> 
> If my clone die's I know who to come looking for haha.


Tell your bro inlaw I paid for his bonus last year lol You wanna have a solo off? I have quite a few  Id love to see an entire room full though!



giggles26 said:


> Well from what you said earlier you were 10ft away from not being here so I don't think you have to much explaining to do


Sooo 4 pages ago  Thanks, it was a close call.



z0b said:


> heres baby bud porn lol barely 2 weeks since first pistil
> i have 4 1k aircooled hoods and super hps bulbs
> 
> fuck that im going 2 600watters after seeing this one batwing do work


Im sure there are a few pedofiles around here... Your av is a bit too fitting lol



curious old fart said:


> ......and he's looking for a liver donor.
> 
> 
> cof



Zing!
Good one  See, a COF can still be sharp at mind


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha I'll be sure to let him know 

Ya let's have a solo off lol. Just gotta find the damn camera haha. I think the girl hid it from me. 

To bad he has no idea what I'm doing with them all, but yet he keeps giving them to me


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I'll be sure to let him know
> 
> Ya let's have a solo off lol. Just gotta find the damn camera haha. I think the girl hid it from me.
> 
> To bad he has no idea what I'm doing with them all, but yet he keeps giving them to me


Its dark and mine wont fit inside  jkjk, but this will have to go down tomorrow at high noon... See you outside the saloon


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its dark and mine wont fit inside  jkjk, but this will have to go down tomorrow at high noon... See you outside the saloon


Haha I hope my batteries aren't dead  

Cuz I'm sure as hell not able to get out of my driveway yet lol. Got almost 2ft of snow!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

ok ok I see you backing out  hehe


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ok ok I see you backing out  hehe


Haha not backing out of anything, especially my driveway. 

Don't worry whodat this show down will go down when you least expect it


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha not backing out of anything, especially my driveway.
> 
> Don't worry whodat this show down will go down when you least expect it



Dude we are on a schedule, remember HIGH NOON! Fking stoners.


okok Im gonna chill with the chit chat and go get some pr0n! Day 15 12/12  Im so glad to be back at it.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 22, 2013)

u guys havent heard of graves?!?! they sell it here in rhode island and boy oh boy will that shit give u the symptoms of the flu LoL. 

151 is noooo joke as well...rather drink graves lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok, this hash got me NASA high and I captured these vids for yall.
enjoy 

http://vimeo.com/55073825#at=0


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2013)

So I just smoked on so Blue pit, Can't realy Say how it taste as it's only 5 weeks old, but the high is great and strong, just the way I like it. Did have a good and faint taste of Dog, but like I said this was a 5 week small bottom bud with 2 day, dry in my flower room.

Now that I got that out of the way-yeah I'm blown back off the Pit. 

What's the difference of Super lemon haze vs lemon haze?? thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> u guys havent heard of graves?!?! they sell it here in rhode island and boy oh boy will that shit give u the symptoms of the flu LoL.
> 
> 151 is noooo joke as well...rather drink graves lol


it appears that it is only available in the Northeast US


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a guess but SLH is super silver haze crossed with lemon skunk I think. Lemon haze is probably just some lemon strain with a haze. Super silver haze is probably the best herb I've ever had. Mr nice stock.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 22, 2013)

Who in the 600 gets down with the D!?

[video=youtube;2boyBGwArX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2boyBGwArX8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

haha so I play the vid and look over the recent posts, everything in the crowd is normal, I scroll back down and everyone in there is going crazy lol.

Im dow wit it!

[video=youtube;3b1acvZRvV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b1acvZRvV4[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

hi peeps, just lurking around reading your late night vibes....hope all is well.

DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

herro dst. having an early mornin or a late night?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_lK4cX5xGiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lK4cX5xGiQ[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2013)

some more Dippy Ellsy's 
one a day 27 and one at day 28







a cheese chunk at day 54
I'm not keeping this strain and I left it in a 1 gallon container





cof


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

early morning Bobo....was crashed out at 10pm last night...fukking Blue Pit, lol. What a Friday night shaker I am!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

Did someone say Blue Pit?


[video=youtube;FKph1WwPDRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKph1WwPDRE[/video]



Day 15~ 12/12







Blue Pit




















I see trichs!










Another BP, would I be alone saying this one is dog leaning?
















?p x BK





















?p x SB2

















?p x BnS






















Big BP branch 







Off to snap pics of the other cab, lights just came on, for its day 15.



View attachment 2537776View attachment 2537777View attachment 2537778View attachment 2537779View attachment 2537780View attachment 2537781View attachment 2537782View attachment 2537783View attachment 2537784View attachment 2537785View attachment 2537786View attachment 2537787View attachment 2537788View attachment 2537790View attachment 2537791View attachment 2537794


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

Fantaastic stuff whodat. And yes they look like they all got a bit of dog in them The 2nd one you mention looks like its got slightly fatter webbed leaves, whereas the first is actually more like my dog in flower, although, so is the second one in flower sturcutre and the way the stigmas look. Got a lovely blue look to them as well!

Uploading pics meself at the moment....brb.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

DST said:


> early morning Bobo....was crashed out at 10pm last night...fukking Blue Pit, lol. What a Friday night shaker I am!!!


I'm the same way. In fact, it's past my bedtime as we speak. 

Cof, your plants are looking great these days btw. I don't know what you're doing, but keep doing it.

Here's a peek inside the tent right now...


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Who yer Daddy? Bobo is....fuk yeh man. Looking grrrrreat!


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Something to listen to while you wait 3 hours for my pic update, lol.....
[youtube]YmLB6Hc65Hc[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

DST said:


> Fantaastic stuff whodat. And yes they look like they all got a bit of dog in them The 2nd one you mention looks like its got slightly fatter webbed leaves, whereas the first is actually more like my dog in flower, although, so is the second one in flower sturcutre and the way the stigmas look. Got a lovely blue look to them as well!
> 
> Uploading pics meself at the moment....brb.



Thanks for the insight D. Always great to hear from the source.
And this pic was take with the flash on lol still dark as a mofo! Just lovely looking genetics my friend.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Bumpin the Cactus, lol....funny vid, one of the homles always took there chance by making a runner from the politie, lol. Same thing, different place.
[youtube]VCXGV8OPyP8[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 23, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> some more Dippy Ellsy's
> one a day 27 and one at day 28
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep us updated on the progress of that Dippsy Ellsy. I noticed I have 2 very distinct phenotypes of it, one of them may be very similar to what you posted above. Im going to be doing some individual profiling on my plants soon and would love your input when i do.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

A little Blue Dream just hitting the jars. Tastes great already. 

Hi Ho Silver!! 


Lovely looking plants guys, seems like everyone if firing on all cylinders lately.

[video=youtube;UiPbeIXZpD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiPbeIXZpD4[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Sour Kush (headband) x Deep Blue







































































DOG





















DOG bx2's











Deep Blue F4
















Sour Kush(headband)xDeep Blue clone











New DOG mom coming along nicely






You'll find the rest of my pics in the Rooftop Grow thread.

Peace,

DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you think there will be any difference in the clay pebbles I have found on eBay for £13.74 for 50l to the clay pebbles in hydro shop I'm going today to ask him who works there and see his price and see what he has to say about the difference of them see if he just after making money cos he wanted 90 for wilma and a got it for 65 on eBay free postage And he also said wilma wasn't proper hydroponics


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

Shipping is a bitch, and I like having things in my hands asap 

He sounds like a prick... Expanded clay pellets is just that lol CLAY nothing special. I bet he tries to sell you all kinds of shit you dont need. Only difference there could possibly be is size and cleanliness. I highly suggest rinsing them off VERY well before adding to your system... "not proper hydro" he needs a good smack.


Of to bed 4 hours ago,,,, I got lots to do tomorrow 


Edit: Maybe Im just tired and not thinking clearly ,, nighty night folks.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know a great deal about wilma systems, but to me they just look like an automatic watering method, as appossed to hydroponics which seems more about flushing nutrients, air and water over your roots. I cannot imagine there will be any difference in clay pebbles to be honest. But hey, maybe there is a clay pebble guru who can tell us otherwise.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 23, 2013)

I always tho he was a nob anyway only buy soil from there really, am gona ask how much he wants for grow timer as they 11.50 on eBay and I got 2 weeks to get everything, was free postage for them 13.74 pebbles 8-16mm so that be 100l for 28 quid my wilma should be here today or Monday I think and my 6 in 1 meter next week sumtime


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Good luck with it. The new spot I had available is no good so scrapping plans on that.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> thanks giggles, my white rhino looks nothing like the medicine man, its super short and has thick broad leaves.....


Just think, when mr nice blessed me i threw 1 bean (thats right one bean) into the ground and this is what popped. I have grown the shit outa indica's I can tell you that its a great strain especially when you get the sat dom phenotype. I counted 45 bud sites that are recieveing adaequate light. Kosher kush, kandy kush, and going outside with maui gold, and a swiss sativa! I also got some sexy experimenters from a felow gardeners in maine with super genetics, will keep you guys updated of course.Some lettuce from the indooor organic garden and anopther pic of those lovely dog og's. Miss em already. Talk about nite nite meds lmao.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

LOOKING GOOD DST,DAM YOU LIKE YOU DOGS LOL,fucin caps cant wait to try the dog for myself!


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 23, 2013)

love all the pic updates, you guys keep them coming!!! all of you are doing work!
that blue dream in the jar looks OoO sooo proper worm!

can bobo say LB?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

Just peaked in my grow room, got one Blue pit ready to come down next week. Just a clone(7wks in flwr) I made


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

bump for the Dog, lol who's the Voto that made this?lol  What up Jig [video=youtube;qK1cFMzcF5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK1cFMzcF5E[/video] well time to get to work cut my back yard, front, weed-eat, smoke, clean garage, setup 600w, move plants in garage


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess you found my videos haha. I was thinking of making a new one today. Freak all the youtubers out going soil.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Sneaked into the pub under the guise of food shopping (pizza purchased, lol). Its fukkin Baltic here.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2013)

DST said:


> Who yer Daddy? Bobo is....fuk yeh man. Looking grrrrreat!


Thanks D! Feels good to be able to share some pr0n with all of you again. Hopefully they'll start to come down in a week or so. 

You garden is looking damn fine this morn, too. All these Blue x's are looking all time. I'm really enjoying watching everyone have so much fun with the Blue Pits. Might have to drop in on the BB webby for a little purchase at some point. Didn't think I was going to be able to run more than 1 more flower run, but I'm thinking I might be able to pull off 2 instead, which drastically changes things. Guess which strain I'll probably hit up! Two hints: Woof. Woof.

Speaking of woof woof, I need to go feed the fury little guy. I bet he wants his food, lol. "Hurry up, dad! Yaaa jerk!" lol  Hope you're all enjoying your Saturdays.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

Mornin fellas, been racking my brain on some new shit.....that was vague...lol my mind has been super fucked lately>>>>>>>KUSH


anyway my roommate and i decided to switch up our harvest cycle method and i think we are going to replace plants in the flowering room as soon as we pull ones, if we have a worthy vegger we put it in right away after harvesting one.....il obviously have to keep a journal with all the start and finish dates but thats no big deal......it is going to make things way more managable on the harvest end and a hell of alot more perpetual i guess......never done it this way before, he suggested it and im willing to give it a shot....ive always done runs with all plants starting and ending relatively the same time so im excited......soon il have more soil and il get these chernobyl f-2s underway!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2013)

I date the plants when they are put into bloom. They'll tell you when it's time to harvest.



cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

absolutely COF i didnt mean to insinuate id be pulling them down when i want il always let them finish, but they are all going to finish at different times. ive got 17 strains right now......


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

also thanks for the tip! il def do that!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy weekend peeps!!!

[youtube]McoE-FXGDrU[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2013)

I run a perpetual with ? different strains. I don't have a journal and honestly don't know how many strains there are 'cause there's always something new...which means that they have different unknown requirements. I date them when they go into bloom and keep an eye on them. I had two tell they were ready when I was expecting next week.....they're drying now. 
The date is just a reference point. You're a good grower, like nike says, just do it.....and don't make it complicated.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks mate il take those words appreciatively and graciously, thanks for the insight. i like your style. being a younger cat i tend to get a little headfucked and then go hang out with my older friends and remember the MELLOW! Most of my friends are at least 10 years older than i am, its always kinda been that way.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mornin 6'rs!!! Hope you are all having a spectacular saturday. Supercross is on tonight, Woo Hoo I just can't seem to get enough of it. I don't even ride anymore but still love watching it. Need More Coffee and Bong Rips. 

[video=youtube;fLblYQwlkao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLblYQwlkao[/video]



curious old fart said:


> I run a perpetual with ? different strains. I don't have a journal and honestly don't know how many strains there are 'cause there's always something new...which means that they have different unknown requirements. I date them when they go into bloom and keep an eye on them. I had two tell they were ready when I was expecting next week.....they're drying now.
> The date is just a reference point. You're a good grower, like nike says, just do it.....and don't make it complicated.
> 
> 
> cof


I tried perpetual once and ended up with every bug known to the universe. One of my plants literally had 3 grams after harvest. I just try and focus on one thing at a time and it work better for me. If I had more space it might be a different story.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well seeing as I'm not getting anything done with my outdoor figured I'd give you guys some pr0n, under age and adult 

Here's my new lil ones 



And now for some vinnie  Day 73, day 23 12/12



Have a good day guys!! Time to go play in the snow with the boys


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

^ i could see your concern, however im confident in my preventatives. i rotate 3 organic sprays, i have an isolation room for all new coming plants, but i tend to stick to my own clones and seed if i can....and i have more than enough space. luckily if i needed to i could increase my flowering space to 10x 15 and have a 6x8 vegging space, but i choose to go 4x4 for veg and 10x6 for flower.....


i had this idea too: since i have an hps and mh side by side il start the plant under the hps then move it gradually under both then finish under the mh, this will free up room behind the plant for new comers, give it a wide variety of spectural stimulation and give the plant maximum cross spectrum and light in the crucial week 5 and 6....just an i -deer what yall think


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

beautiful giggles! lol i got the same damn heater lol nice clean tent, it reminds me i need to vacuum tonight!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it sounds fucking perfect. Maybe it will mimic the different light they get I think the timing is good to. Let the budsites get hefty with the HPS, get some cross light going on when they bulk up, and blast the trichs with the MH to finish off frosty. I'm really digging the idea. I should get a MH bulb to finish the girls with.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

kinda what i was thinking man......thanks for the positive reinforcement


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

Last song for the day: 
[youtube]PTp9SMFQ3Hw[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> beautiful giggles! lol i got the same damn heater lol nice clean tent, it reminds me i need to vacuum tonight!


Haha thanks, ya without that heater my girls would die lol. Stupid snow storm! Funny I just cleaned out both my tents 2 days ago haha. They were dirty!



jigfresh said:


> I think it sounds fucking perfect. Maybe it will mimic the different light they get I think the timing is good to. Let the budsites get hefty with the HPS, get some cross light going on when they bulk up, and blast the trichs with the MH to finish off frosty. I'm really digging the idea. I should get a MH bulb to finish the girls with.


I always finish up the last 7-10 days with MH. Really puts the frost on


----------



## budolskie (Feb 23, 2013)

Shite on tele the night like bong and find a horror or thriller to watch


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuck worm love supercross also I got a project bike few weeks ago thing turned out to be a nightmare . Got the top end off needed whole new cylinder jug. Got bottom end apart they blew a rod right thru the case into the tranny and welded it up good.weld job tho . So now just had to get a new jug and bottom end case. Got everything stripped off the frame and found 3 cracks in frame . Need to weld those up redo all suspension put motor back in and put it all back together its in a 100 pieces then list it on market and do it all again


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Fuck worm love supercross also I got a project bike few weeks ago thing turned out to be a nightmare . Got the top end off needed whole new cylinder jug. Got bottom end apart they blew a rod right thru the case into the tranny and welded it up good.weld job tho . So now just had to get a new jug and bottom end case. Got everything stripped off the frame and found 3 cracks in frame . Need to weld those up redo all suspension put motor back in and put it all back together its in a 100 pieces then list it on market and do it all again



ha sounds like fun. I still have a few bikes. I just gave my kid a 01 cr125 that needed tires and seals. I have a 76 cr125 Elsinore, 74 mt250, 85 xl250. used to ride up at pi pi valley and forest hill quite a bit with my kid. It's been years man I miss it.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

i dont think il have my own kids but if i ever get the chance to adopt i hope i can pass down skateboarding to my kid the way you gave your boy a bike. very cool dad


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

im guessing boy, maybe thats wrong of me


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> im guessing boy, maybe thats wrong of me


Yes he is 23 next month. We had a blast. Skateboards, Baseball, basketball, BMX, Motocross.......... Hell I even won a few races in the old man class  Now he only calls when he wants weed or money. lol he's a good kid.

6 years old

13 or so jumping my brother in law.

me in 2003?

age 12


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

well hes only 2 years younger than me, you should be proud youve got such a close bond with him, my old man is great but we are very very different people. Its hard to bond when youre 16 growing pot outdoors illegally and your dad is a doctor who doesnt believe in medical marijuana.....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> well hes only 2 years younger than me, you should be proud youve got such a close bond with him, my old man is great but we are very very different people. Its hard to bond when youre 16 growing pot outdoors illegally and your dad is a doctor who doesnt believe in medical marijuana.....


All my dad ever gave me was a reason Not to be an Alcoholic.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> ha sounds like fun. I still have a few bikes. I just gave my kid a 01 cr125 that needed tires and seals. I have a 76 cr125 Elsinore, 74 mt250, 85 xl250. used to ride up at pi pi valley and forest hill quite a bit with my kid. It's been years man I miss it.


Looking at a yz 250 f right now the project bike is a yz 250


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

lol you know it was my high school english teacher who saw a special something in me, got me off of cocaine by teaching me how to grow and smoking with me and helping me with homework.....i recently just thanked him for being there for me when i was young and impressionable


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuckin blue pit #5 went for a loop de loop came out of ground and made complete circle and started growing sideways just noticed the base of stem today weird


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

it almost looks like it came out of the seed casing and realized it was upside down and headed south. very interesting.....


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Fuckin blue pit #5 went for a loop de loop came out of ground and made complete circle and started growing sideways just noticed the base of stem today weird


Kill it with fire ... in 4-ish months.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

djwimbo said:


> Kill it with fire ... in 4-ish months.


I dnt flower from seed if its female become mother and flower her babies


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> it almost looks like it came out of the seed casing and realized it was upside down and headed south. very interesting.....


Somthin like that it was planted tail down and tail was like 1/2 inch when planted


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

we have plants at the grow for work that have spiraling stalks sometimes......crazy weird looking things


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

I just hope it doesn't turn into a natural week spot and want to bend sideways when its mothered if she is a she owell just stake her up


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

you could always bury it once it gets taller, thats how i combat most of the stretch i get from clones and seedlings if they want to stretch. il leave 3 or four inches of the pot empty up top then in 2 weeks i fill her up to the top covering most of the stalk


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> you could always bury it once it gets taller, thats how i combat most of the stretch i get from clones and seedlings if they want to stretch. il leave 3 or four inches of the pot empty up top then in 2 weeks i fill her up to the top covering most of the stalk


Ya exactly what I do also


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

glad your method is my method method lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well I bought a Phat Filter and decided to get my RH down prior to using it.
I have been sitting at 55-67% in my garage all the time, but 30-50% RH in the house.
I cut a hole into the attic and vent thru lights and out nd have filter with its own fan atop just doing its thing out of the way.
My RH in the house right now 28% garage 45%
If the door into the house is open a lil the RH drops.
I think I need to port the garage to the house, but how without making some hole I gotta repair when I move (maybe in 7 months)
I wass smelling some of my girls and realize they actually smell even without flowering, like the Heris, the Stank Apes, and Gods Gift.
I was gonna wait till the smell came from flowering, but I guess they actually do already.
Day 3 flower btw.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

So I just looked on Breeders Boutique web site and I didn't see BX1 in stook. Glade I got some when I did! And Shoots out to them again, for there great service too me. Once I get those seeds I'm starting my bb grow thread. lol, got a lot to add to that thread.

All my seeds are doing great, and getting bigger everyday


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

ive made window fittings in the past to vent out if thats an option and the window is in a conspicuous location...... but 45 isnt too bad either man.... i just cut 2 1'x1' holes in the ceiling of the master bedroom of my house to vent my grow......lol im pretty good at drywall, but i hope i can stay in this house for years to come.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> So I just looked on Breeders Boutique web site and I didn't see BX1 in stook. Glade I got some when I did! And Shoots out to them again, for there great service too me. Once I get those seeds I'm starting my bb grow thread. lol, got a lot to add to that thread.
> 
> All my seeds are doing great, and getting bigger everyday


I cant find the Blue Pit seeds there. I looked a few times...


cannabiscult said:


> ive made window fittings in the past to vent out if thats an option and the window is in a conspicuous location...... but 45 isnt too bad either man.... i just cut 2 1'x1' holes in the ceiling of the master bedroom of my house to vent my grow......lol im pretty good at drywall, but i hope i can stay in this house for years to come.


In the garage I have no windows, so I vented to attic, but need fresh air from somewhere.
I cant leave the garage door to house open all the time.
My girl thinks rats will come in or something.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

if youre venting out of the attic are you going into the attic or out into the world through the roof? reason im asking is my set up is run through the attic but the exhale blows out into the world and my intake has a filter on it but draws from inside the attic (hence the filter) if i was to suck from outside i would be bringing in less than 30 degree air and sometimes i do. insulated ducting is my best friend and i have a bucket uner my fan to collect condensation on the super cold nights......power box on the fan is always on top so it doesnt fry when the fan condensates...... 

you could try venting out one side of the roof and pulling in from another, or you could make a door jam style intake that would prevent rats lol and suck in air.....maybe use some construction foam like 1" 1/2 then add an air conditioner filter with a circular attachment to you intake duct and fan......ive done that too with success. you simply move the foam when you enter, and pull the door tight onto it when leaving and it will hold in place, you can employ bungee cords and zip ties to help keep things snug.


id only recommend it if your always at home...or shit is totally safe


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

sorry i jst read that and my directions were bunk. to elaborate, i measure the outline of the filter face, then cut a slightly smaller (1/2") hole the same size into the foam. i wrap the foam in while poly and staple it to secure it like a christmas gift. then i fit the filter into the foam hole thats cut and glue or flex seal the seam..... then i attach my ducting


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

don't think blue pit been released yet.
sure there's someone around who can help though 




bassman999 said:


> I cant find the Blue Pit seeds there. I looked a few times...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> sorry i jst read that and my directions were bunk. to elaborate, i measure the outline of the filter face, then cut a slightly smaller (1/2") hole the same size into the foam. i wrap the foam in while poly and staple it to secure it like a christmas gift. then i fit the filter into the foam hole thats cut and glue or flex seal the seam..... then i attach my ducting


So to summarize, door is open a few inches, and I connect a filter to an intake fan to pull air in.
I guess passive isnt good enough with a large garage space.

I just vent into the attic, and the attic has big open area and vents to the world via grille with slits. Not optimum, but better than in my garage lol
I also vented my dryer into the attic since it had nowhere to go, and was raising RH through the roof.
So the attic wouldnt be a good place to draw from maybe.

Anyway I have a week or 2 b4 this becomes a problem.
I also dont want my scrubber to wear prematurely from high humidity.


zVice said:


> don't think blue pit been released yet.
> sure there's someone around who can help though


I was wondering, I figured they were sold out or something.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

ok so if you fasten your exhales taut to the grill with slots (exactly like i did) hehe similar setups you may get less RH and lower temps in the garage...

you can decide how much u want the door to be open and cut the foam to fit i normally have it cracked 10 inches with a 6 inch vent duct


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

be careful of venting into places even with open slots too, black mold will kill you man.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> don't think blue pit been released yet.
> sure there's someone around who can help though


Blue pit is to out dude, dst has grown it and so has a few others here. Not sure what your talking about bro.

Blue Pit.....
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-...9-img-9609.jpg


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

People have it. Have it myself

afaik it has not been released for sale (there have been freebies though)

Could be wrong, sure DST will clear it up when he's around.




giggles26 said:


> Blue pit is to out dude, dst has grown it and so has a few others here. Not sure what your talking about bro.
> 
> Blue Pit.....
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-...9-img-9609.jpg


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok I got ya now, I thought you meant that no one had it. 

Ya I don't think it's up for sale yet.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> be careful of venting into places even with open slots too, black mold will kill you man.


We lived with black mold for 10 yrs in our old house.
might be why my daughter ahs brain tumors?
We rent here and wont be here long hopefully.
Ill try to find a way to vent it outside though.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

man i got 2 months backrent from a landlord i had when i found the black mold and had it removed professionally...... i was hacking and had a tight chest for weeks, shit hurt like crazy (im very healthy and in great shape) so i was super pissed.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> man i got 2 months backrent from a landlord i had when i found the black mold and had it removed professionally...... i was hacking and had a tight chest for weeks, shit hurt like crazy (im very healthy and in great shape) so i was super pissed.


Dude my girls mom got black mold from her work and she sued them and got some hellacious $$$ 

That shit is nasty and will fuck you up good.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> man i got 2 months backrent from a landlord i had when i found the black mold and had it removed professionally...... i was hacking and had a tight chest for weeks, shit hurt like crazy (im very healthy and in great shape) so i was super pissed.


My old place was given to my in a will when my G-ma died.
my mom was executor of the will though, and it turns out a total CUNT!
Anyway she took the place from me, and now I rent in the ghetto.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

sorry to hear that man, but it seems youre making the best out of a bad thing. props for that!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> sorry to hear that man, but it seems youre making the best out of a bad thing. props for that!


Thanx bro!

I cut my mom and my only sibling (younger brother) outta my life.
I cant have ppl bringing me down
She has been stealing from me for yrs and so has he.

I dont have any other family alive (that I actually know) so was reluctant to do this.
After this shit though it got a lot easier though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx bro!
> 
> I cut my mom and my only sibling (younger brother) outta my life.
> I cant have ppl bringing me down
> ...


I lost all my genetics and crop during the sudden move, except for a single strain.
Everything I am growing now is from clone or the s33d fairy.

So all untested genetics and 15 strains flowering at once lol.
Ill start the selection process for keepers all over again....


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

sounds like youre doin work son!!! sick dude keep it going, thats all any of us can do.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

Bass ur welcome to a cut of the blue pit if u want when ready ....dnt know if Ime going to run clones of her to the shops yet maybe just flowers not Shure yet


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

i saw some fuck ass kids to old to be playing with pellet guns lookin through my fence at my little plant. thereback therekilling squirells andshit andnot even eating them. exactly the type of people i wouldent wantto know theres plants in my backyard. told themto quit shooting by my house cause i found a fuckin dead squirell inmy back yard and that my dogs ate it andthey just ignoredme and conitinued to shoot at some turtles so i waslike wtf imbout to shoot my shit in the air n get there fuckin attention so i went to getmy shit and couldnt find the keys to my car fuckin ass holes by the timei got back they were to farto makeit worthit.. fuckin apartments goin up everywhere by my house,some bullshit. thats where they came from.. i mean one of them had like a fullfuckin beardwhat the hellare you doin inthe bayou killing shit like a fuckin idiot.

where can grow in peace for heaven sakes.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Bass ur welcome to a cut of the blue pit if u want when ready ....dnt know if Ime going to run clones of her to the shops yet maybe just flowers not Shure yet


Thanx bro, let me know when a clone will be ready.
Hold onto the clones (from the shops) for a while I think, esp if it is a winner, or just sell clones of the less desirable phenos and keep the best pheno(s) to sell them flowers from.
Thats what I would do at least.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I lost all my genetics and crop during the sudden move, except for a single strain.
> Everything I am growing now is from clone or the s33d fairy.
> 
> So all untested genetics and 15 strains flowering at once lol.
> Ill start the selection process for keepers all over again....


Mothers can be total bitches bro, especially mother in laws 

Want some new strains? I'm sure the s33d fairy could pay you a visit


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> i saw some fuck ass kids to old to be playing with pellet guns lookin through my fence at my little plant. thereback therekilling squirells andshit andnot even eating them. exactly the type of people i wouldent wantto know theres plants in my backyard. told themto quit shooting by my house cause i found a fuckin dead squirell inmy back yard and that my dogs ate it andthey just ignoredme and conitinued to shoot at some turtles so i waslike wtf imbout to shoot my shit in the air n get there fuckin attention so i went to getmy shit and couldnt find the keys to my car fuckin ass holes by the timei got back they were to farto makeit worthit.. fuckin apartments goin up everywhere by my house,some bullshit. thats where they came from.. i mean one of them had like a fullfuckin beardwhat the hellare you doin inthe bayou killing shit like a fuckin idiot.
> 
> where can grow in peace for heaven sakes.


Neighbor is almost as old as me and shooting birds.
I know the birds are a PITA but dont shoot em in MY yard FFS!

I chopped the tree down in front of my house...no more birds at my house lol.


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I dnt flower from seed if its female become mother and flower her babies


personal preference?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> i saw some fuck ass kids to old to be playing with pellet guns lookin through my fence at my little plant. thereback therekilling squirells andshit andnot even eating them. exactly the type of people i wouldent wantto know theres plants in my backyard. told themto quit shooting by my house cause i found a fuckin dead squirell inmy back yard and that my dogs ate it andthey just ignoredme and conitinued to shoot at some turtles so i waslike wtf imbout to shoot my shit in the air n get there fuckin attention so i went to getmy shit and couldnt find the keys to my car fuckin ass holes by the timei got back they were to farto makeit worthit.. fuckin apartments goin up everywhere by my house,some bullshit. thats where they came from.. i mean one of them had like a fullfuckin beardwhat the hellare you doin inthe bayou killing shit like a fuckin idiot.
> 
> where can grow in peace for heaven sakes.


I can grow in total peace 

I've got some sling shots and paint ball guns if you wanna give them a lil love tap 

Hell I might even have a boomerang ha.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Mothers can be total bitches bro, especially mother in laws
> 
> Want some new strains? I'm sure the s33d fairy could pay you a visit


Hell Yeah!
I love new strains.
Weeding out the numerous clones I have by flowering them out.
Ill take 15 down to like 5 prolly


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

bag seed f1 cross sprouts!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hell Yeah!
> I love new strains.
> Weeding out the numerous clones I have by flowering them out.
> Ill take 15 down to like 5 prolly


Email me...I'll see what I can do bro


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

djwimbo said:


> personal preference?


I mother everything I get if I like the end result I have a mother of it


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Mothers can be total bitches bro, especially mother in laws
> 
> Want some new strains? I'm sure the s33d fairy could pay you a visit


Everyone loves the seed fairy, duh. lol


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

i wouldent mind light'n them up with a paintball gun.. and to think i thought my dogs were so badass the other day for catchin a squirell. i was litterally like thats so bad ass my dogs are so in tune with there instincts!. the fuckin cheaters! i would so just pop out of nowhere and unload a hopper on them while yellin "how ya like gettin shot ya mothafuckersss! aHHH!" camo'd up inmy tree or someshit zip line down on them suckers..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Everyone loves the seed fairy, duh. lol


Haha it sure does seem that way. 

But who wouldn't


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I mother everything I get if I like the end result I have a mother of it


I do it the same way. Only reason I've got so many beans is cuz well I'm a connoisseur of genetics


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

arent we all!? where do you grow in peace giggles?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I do it the same way. Only reason I've got so many beans is cuz well I'm a connoisseur of genetics


It turns out I am really picky.
I didnt think I was, but I think it comes with age.
I used to just smoke what ever was there...till I started to grow that is.
Then I decided my space/time is valuable I guess, that and I know what I like a lot more now too.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

^aint it nice!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> i wouldent mind light'n them up with a paintball gun.. and to think i thought my dogs were so badass the other day for catchin a squirell. i was litterally like thats so bad ass my dogs are so in tune with there instincts!. the fuckin cheaters! i would so just pop out of nowhere and unload a hopper on them while yellin "how ya like gettin shot ya mothafuckersss! aHHH!" camo'd up inmy tree or someshit zip line down on them suckers..


I would watch that video.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

supersoaker full of piss........just sayin......


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx bro, let me know when a clone will be ready.
> Hold onto the clones (from the shops) for a while I think, esp if it is a winner, or just sell clones of the less desirable phenos and keep the best pheno(s) to sell them flowers from.
> Thats what I would do at least.


Will do for shure


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> arent we all!? where do you grow in peace giggles?


On my farm.......


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

Eeeh I eeeeeh I o




giggles26 said:


> On my farm.......


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

i need a fuckin farm...but yea im really wondering how im suppost to handle this if they come back with that shit, im not one to call the laws. im mean they are not little kids either, do i just tell them, again, to go somewhere elese with that shit , flash my gun n tell em if catch em in my back yard ima put a cap in there ass?
although i dont think they would with my dogs, ijust hate that they saw my plant.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Eeeh I eeeeeh I o


With an oink oink here, an oink oink there, here an oink, there an oink, everywhere an oink oink.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> i need a fuckin farm...but yea im really wondering how im suppost to handle this if they come back with that shit, im not one to call the laws. im mean they are not little kids either, do i just tell them, again, to go somewhere elese with that shit , flash my gun n tell em if catch em in my back yard ima put a cap in there ass?


Set up some Mud flinging boobie traps for when they return. Just some harmless fun? Some balloons full of sour cream/piss in the tree's?


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

And on giggles farm there was some weed e i e i o


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

careful flashing your gun, id just let them know in a calm tone that you dont fuck around, you dont play games, and then id pull out a whiskey bottle full of ice tea and chug it in their face then go inside........


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> And on giggles farm there was some weed e i e i o


Maybe........................


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> careful flashing your gun, id just let them know in a calm tone that you dont fuck around, you dont play games, and then id pull out a whiskey bottle full of ice tea and chug it in their face then go inside........


I flash my gun to my girl, is that considered a threat?


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

Think that's a sword ... Of the pork variety 



giggles26 said:


> I flash my gun to my girl, is that considered a threat?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe........................


 With some indica here and sativa there hybrids everywhere old giggles had a farm j/k man


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

i justfeel like iv been comprimised, guna have to be extra careful this seaason.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> i justfeel like iv been comprimised, guna have to be extra careful this seaason.


Do U have a big dog?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 23, 2013)

all you cool cats, gun flashers, house venters, scroggers, rednecks and farmers have a great night. im out! until tomorrow......


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

fairly big 110 about andanother 60 pound lil beast also


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> fairly big 110 about andanother 60 pound lil beast also


I always feel a dog is vulnerable to a piece of steak, but better than not having one. 2 is def better!

Great looking dog!
Mine is about 110 also, he Blue Nose/Amer Bully
He is a hybrid lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

mines hybrid also hah, lab/pit. hope hes got the balls to take someone down if they hopped the fence. he better, cause he actually has his balls unlike alot of dogs lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> mines hybrid also hah, lab/pit. hope hes got the balls to take someone down if they hopped the fence. he better, cause he actually has his balls unlike alot of dogs lol


I refused to cut my boys balls off too.
I feel its wrong, and as a result he isnt registered either.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

agreed. just came across this.
[youtube]MRAF_mAEa7E[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

damn that system takes out all the fun, i want one!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> With some indica here and sativa there hybrids everywhere old giggles had a farm j/k man


Sad thing is that it's true lol....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I set some crazy ass booby traps. Shit that will hurt like fuck but not kill no one. Some punji sticks, a snare that springs a plant with thorns on it, some willderness type stuff. Boards with rusty nails in em. Fun stuff like that. Fuck em up.

I kinda miss people trying to walk around my property. Haha, I chased a few people a few times. Haven't run like that in a while.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably spend more to run that then the lights. Im sure if anyone could afford it they can afford the new electric bill too lol. Hope that's my op some day haha.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> agreed. just came across this.
> [youtube]MRAF_mAEa7E[/youtube]


Wow, the Weed Matrix. Robots are taking over Man!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Wow, the Weed Matrix. Robots are taking over Man!!!


Should of taken the blue pill


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 23, 2013)

you could probably do some incredibal things with cannabis with that machine


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sad thing is that it's true lol....


Me to if it was my way it would be indicas here indicas there indicas everywhere .....but people request more than just indica


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey bass do u have vents in ur attic . U said u made a hole into the attic? If u have a vent could u punch another whole and get a adapter to a vent I n the attic and pull air from outside thru a vent in attic that make sense


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hey bass do u have vents in ur attic . U said u made a hole into the attic? If u have a vent could u punch another whole and get a adapter to a vent I n the attic and pull air from outside thru a vent in attic that make sense


The attic is vented, but its really a huge place lol.
I would have to run like 40' of ducting to get to my garage from the roof vents.

The last time I was up there I cracked the ceiling and now Ill have to fix it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone watching UFC 157 ? I don't get why everyone is booing Machida. Looking forward to watching the girls. The first few fights were quite entertaining.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 23, 2013)

Gone for a day and I missed like 15 pages.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone watching UFC 157 ? I don't get why everyone is booing Machida. Looking forward to watching the girls. The first few fights were quite entertaining.


Watching hacked supercross on you tube lol. This dude must be a stoner he is so slow. AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay guys I have someone that wants to trade my Bubba kush and a $100 for a 8 x 4 x 9 grow tent here's my bud  and She wants $250 for the tent http://www.hydrohippy.com/Secret-Jardin-Intense-4-x-8-x-7-INT120.html


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

Think I might get it, but tell them $225 as I have to drive 45 mins to get it? She said it was used for 4 months.

Sounds like a good deal? If it's that brand, as the cheap one's go for less.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a couple secret jardins. They are good tents. How much weed you throwing in?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

For a Oz I will go $150, as I won't charge over $150 a zip. That's just me. I feel no one should pay more then $200 a zip


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll just take some smoke out if she dose the 225, and give the $100 cash.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I have a couple secret jardins. They are good tents. How much weed you throwing in?


yeah first time I heared of that tent.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 23, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Okay guys I have someone that wants to trade my Bubba kush and a $100 for a 8 x 4 x 9 grow tent here's my bud View attachment 2539465View attachment 2539466View attachment 2539467 and She wants $250 for the tent http://www.hydrohippy.com/Secret-Jardin-Intense-4-x-8-x-7-INT120.htmlView attachment 2539468


keep in mind if that's 9' high. I don't know any Cali closets that tall  my garage is 9'4" however


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

That sounds like a fair deal. Those are very high quality tents, and a big ass one at that. Mine is a cheap Chinese one and it works just fine.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Okay guys I have someone that wants to trade my Bubba kush and a $100 for a 8 x 4 x 9 grow tent here's my bud View attachment 2539465View attachment 2539466View attachment 2539467 and She wants $250 for the tent http://www.hydrohippy.com/Secret-Jardin-Intense-4-x-8-x-7-INT120.htmlView attachment 2539468


U know that's an over inflated price right that tent goes for like 350 I would offer her an ounce and 50 bucks


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hell ya 209, sounds like a fucking great deal to me. 

Wish I could trade people shit. I want a bigger tent for my room


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> U know that's an over inflated price right that tent goes for like 350 I would offer her an ounce and 50 bucks


Maybe over inflated but better than any deal I can get where I'm at


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe over inflated but better than any deal I can get where I'm at


I was meaning the link he posted


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.hydrohippy.com/Secret-Jardin-Intense-20-x-10-x-7-INT600.html

Holy Crap 20x10


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yea those prices are retarded. I paid 160$ for my 6x6x6 delivered to my door.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I was meaning the link he posted


Haha I know, I was still meaning that it's better than any deal I can get from my town 

Hell I'd be happy if I could even trade bud and shit lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I know, I was still meaning that it's better than any deal I can get from my town
> 
> Hell I'd be happy if I could even trade bud and shit lol


No Craigslist?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> No Craigslist?


Sure if I like jail lmao....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

My Bad, I always forget some people don't live in cannabis friendly states. I guess you could mow lawns for money and buy a tent mail order?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hahaha yes it sucks, but yet at the same time its nice not having big brotha looking over my back.

It has its up and downs. 

Good thing I run a lawn mowing business huh


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

I got a bunch of tents. The jardins are the best, but you pay for it. The cheapos have fucked up port hole sizes, poor weight handling, the corners tear etc. I reinforced one of my big cheapos with pvc n stuff, but it still scares me. I'm moving out of the tents expect my moms/clones.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

i trade bud for things alot now that i think about it. i was about to say, i like my bud too much to trade it off for what people are willing to value bud at around here. lots of INSANELY bad growers, but tons of bud. screws things up for me, i have to be an ass about value.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i trade bud for things alot now that i think about it. i was about to say, i like my bud too much to trade it off for what people are willing to value bud at around here. lots of INSANELY bad growers, but tons of bud. screws things up for me, i have to be an ass about value.


That's the bad thing about legalizing. You're gonna have a bunch of noobs thinking their bud is worth a lot more than it is.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's the bad thing about legalizing. You're gonna have a bunch of noobs thinking their bud is worth a lot more than it is.


Exactly, seems like the newbie section has exploded lately here. There's to many of them! ahhhhh!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's the bad thing about legalizing. You're gonna have a bunch of *noobs thinking their bud is worth a lot more than it is*.


exactly... i mean dude i dont ever really toot my horn about anything, but. why the fuck should i worry about the next guy's price when my bud is much better quality.
and no one knows how the fuck to dry and cure. omg. omfg. i hate that. its NOT that hard.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

Shit I've been doing it round the clock for over 3 years now and still don't know jack. Been reading on it for probably 10 years though. Growing off n on for like 8.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

besides the f'n dispensaries where charging up to 30 a gram. most decent shit was at least 20 a gram. no more dispensaries here tho... how stupid. we raise our alcohol% limit for driving, and we make MMJ retail illegal. gotta love MI backwards ways.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

The thing I hate about not being in a legal area is that I can't walk down the street and get some top notch clones. I gotta find them the old fashioned way.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sooooooooo much crappy weed around here. Usually when people taste my weed it's like Holy Shit this tastes like weed. The curing thing just boggles my mind. You spend all this time growing and tending and you can't wait a few weeks to properly cure? Fuck you smoke moldy weed then.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The thing I hate about not being in a legal area is that I can't walk down the street and get some top notch clones. I gotta find them the old fashioned way.


That's my major complaint to bro. 

Makes it more fun hunting shit down though


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

dude i cant find very reliable clones around here, and its legal. in fact i cant get them anymore... i keep forgetting. old fashoined way still works best for me. keep good friends u can trust, and give them your best stuff. they should do the same and it ends up working out


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sooooooooo much crappy weed around here. Usually when people taste my weed it's like Holy Shit this tastes like weed. The curing thing just boggles my mind. You spend all this time growing and tending and you can't wait a few weeks to properly cure? Fuck you smoke moldy weed then.


Wait what? You don't like your weed moldy and wet ?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sooooooooo much crappy weed around here. Usually when people taste my weed it's like Holy Shit this tastes like weed. The curing thing just boggles my mind. You spend all this time growing and tending and you can't wait a few weeks to properly cure? Fuck you smoke moldy weed then.


right?!?? why the hell sit there and get all excited about your bud, and then ruin it. people have a huge problem with jarring up the buds WAY too wet/early. i mean the high changes after a good cure, not to mention the damn taste and smoothness. i just read an article in my high times this month that was written by danny danko, who was answering a question about harshness and why buds look okay and smoke/taste bad. he said to get the bud "BONE" dry, till the stems snap, before you jar it. i was like THANK YOU!! 
i had a buddy admit to me that his bud didnt turn out as good as mine just because he jarred it too early. same damn clone and everything. it was like smoking regs vs chron honestly.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well guys it's time for me to hit the sack. It's been a long day. 

Take care guys, stay high and happy growing!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

so hey while i have u guys here atm... just outta curiousity, whats been the best/better strains uve smoked as of lately?
i have a zillion seeds i need to try and im stumped as a MF'er on what type of strain to lean towards.

EDIT:night giggles. go figure right as i type this u head out... lol.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys it's time for me to hit the sack. *It's been a long day*.
> 
> Take care guys, stay high and happy growing!


yeah i have a kitten who had to stay the night at the animal hospital. we thought he was a she, and he got his UT blocked. cuz of my mistake on the gender, i waited WAY too long to take him in. i feel horrible about it, i know what it feels like to not be able to piss. at least the poor guy is getting pain meds and is in the best hands. i have to sleep with one ear open in case we get a call. we were told earlier that he might not make it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> so hey while i have u guys here atm... just outta curiousity, whats been the best/better strains uve smoked as of lately?
> i have a zillion seeds i need to try and im stumped as a MF'er on what type of strain to lean towards.
> 
> EDIT:night giggles. go figure right as i type this u head out... lol.


Haha I'll answer real quick bro. I know bb gear is good.

But as far as it goes for me lately has been vintage 2006, c99, pineapple skunk, and some exodus. I know there's more but I'm spent, get with me tomorrow bro.

Oh I know it's an old strain but I love me some PE.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> besides the f'n dispensaries where charging up to 30 a gram. most decent shit was at least 20 a gram. no more dispensaries here tho... how stupid. we raise our alcohol% limit for driving, and we make MMJ retail illegal. gotta love MI backwards ways.


What is the limit raised to?
I had no idea that could change.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah i have a kitten who had to stay the night at the animal hospital. we thought he was a she, and he got his UT blocked. cuz of my mistake on the gender, i waited WAY too long to take him in. i feel horrible about it, i know what it feels like to not be able to piss. at least the poor guy is getting pain meds and is in the best hands. i have to sleep with one ear open in case we get a call. we were told earlier that he might not make it.


Sorry to hear that brotha, hope kitty makes it. 

Keep us posted. I love all animals and don't like to see them suffer.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2013)

good luck Kitty!



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah i have a kitten who had to stay the night at the animal hospital. we thought he was a she, and he got his UT blocked. cuz of my mistake on the gender, i waited WAY too long to take him in. i feel horrible about it, i know what it feels like to not be able to piss. at least the poor guy is getting pain meds and is in the best hands. i have to sleep with one ear open in case we get a call. we were told earlier that he might not make it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sorry to hear that brotha, hope kitty makes it.
> 
> Keep us posted. I love all animals and don't like to see them suffer.


thx gigg's ill let my girl know u said that. she'd be happy to hear it. and yeah ill let u know.



DST said:


> good luck Kitty!




thx ya'll. im keepin' my fingers crossed.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> What is the limit raised to?
> I had no idea that could change.


MI changed Retail MMJ laws. u might be able to google it. i dont think u can buy clones period legally now.

its 12 per patient. no one can have more than 72 total tho. they are crackin down on it REALLY hard right now too. it was on the news this week. plus someone had a murder in a house that was legal, but had way over the limit. and now they are running with that story...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> MI changed Retail MMJ laws. u might be able to google it. i dont think u can buy clones period legally now.
> 
> its 12 per patient. no one can have more than 72 total tho. they are crackin down on it REALLY hard right now too. it was on the news this week. plus someone had a murder in a house that was legal, but had way over the limit. and now they are running with that story...


That's what they always do, they see 1 bad thing that some idiot is doing that involves MMJ and it ruins it for all of us!

Shit I really need to go to bed, night guys and good morning dst! 

Your welcome skunk, sending prayers for kitty your way.

Alright giggles out!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2013)

You'd just been talking about curing aye have a half of the 1st plant in 1 jar and about a half of last plant in a jar I just put them in yesterday as iv turned the rest into investments for my tent, canny little turn over off the 4 was well impressed 4 more then I expected


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

Grape god from next generation was real good to me.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2013)

crazy, like only people with MJ in their house get murdered.....what about Pistorius! 



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> MI changed Retail MMJ laws. u might be able to google it. i dont think u can buy clones period legally now.
> 
> its 12 per patient. no one can have more than 72 total tho. they are crackin down on it REALLY hard right now too. it was on the news this week. plus someone had a murder in a house that was legal, but had way over the limit. and now they are running with that story...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

that grape god looks like a winner each time i see an example. i have a few different grape flavors in flower right now actually. purps, grape ape, and a NL pheno that smells grapey. 
wait, its grapefruit thats in the GG isnt it? i geuss my Grapefruit krush seed may not be too far different than that one... ive even been considering it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

DST said:


> crazy, like only people with MJ in their house get murdered.....what about Pistorius!


shit... if i was an amputee, id be damn sure i grew only the finest. 

i feel ya tho. people never get hurt with alcohol, dont ya know?


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2013)

We have a fine grower among us who is an amputee already!  I'll let him chime in if he feels like it.

QUESTION PEOPLE OF CANADA.
My friends Mum has cancer and my friend has been reading up on Simpsons Oil and wants to try and get her Mum some. We may try and make some here as I have a whole bag of fan leaves I need to use for something. But if there are any sources in Canada please let me know so I can pass on the information. Many thanks, DST


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

DST said:


> We have a fine grower among us who is an amputee already!  I'll let him chime in if he feels like it.
> 
> QUESTION PEOPLE OF CANADA.
> My friends Mum has cancer and my friend has been reading up on Simpsons Oil and wants to try and get her Mum some. We may try and make some here as I have a whole bag of fan leaves I need to use for something. But if there are any sources in Canada please let me know so I can pass on the information. Many thanks, DST


sry about your friends mum. i hate cancer. took someone close to me. best of luck to her and your friend.
i would imagine that it would help to look in places like Vancouver or Toronto. im awfully close to canada, wish i could be of more assistance.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

grape god is actually grapefruitxgod bud not grape like.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> grape god is actually grapefruitxgod bud not grape like.


yea i had a brainfart. i knew that and remembered half way thru the post. the grapefruit krush is pre98bubba x grapefruit. i imagine the effects are at least similar, if not more than that. and yeah im sure its not grape, even tho the name is mis-leading. one of those strains ive always wanted and never got tho, the grapegod i mean. hell i dont want any more grape strains now... i have two that put out purple buds and have a nice grape flavor. one sweet like kool aid, and the other is sour like real grape juice. they are honestly great, money making, good head stash, high yielding, easy to grow strains too. maybe i need to get some of that spray shit to make fem seeds outta the two to work with. 
id give em to yall to tinker with too. honestly i may already have one u guys MIGHT want, if that "black ape" doesnt turn out to be hermie prone in the right conditions. i screwed up my little test of them, so i gave my buddy the mother of the best one. we shall see what happens. honestly ive never had a plant stink like it does, and be so damn greasy to the touch on the stems. so im pretty sure its gonna be good, still got some work to do with it first tho

im certainly no breeder, but i hate to let good genes go.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

The grapegod finishes early, yields well, and it smells/looks great. It is something I would throw in the same category as like c99 or something.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

im excited as hell about my Psycho killer tho. certainly most anxious to smoke that outta everything i have started atm. im tempted to pop some more BB beans, but i honestly need to use some of my older ones up... some are getting a few years old now. hard decision, i have such a hard time making this damn decision. im tempted to gamble on a couple each of the engineers and cheese suprise. my luck id be filling up my veg space with males tho, i need more space.

any of those engineers buds smoke yet? mmm.... bet its killer.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The grapegod finishes early, yields well, and it smells/looks great. It is something I would throw in the same category as like c99 or something.


right on. i know exactly what u mean by that. finish early is always nice too. critical+ is great in all those categories too. just wish it had better tolerance education. u cant keep smoking it after a while cuz it just stops getting u high. too bad. maybe some grapegod x critical+ is in the future some day  id be thrilled!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 24, 2013)

im out... but ponder this for a bit. for some reason its driving me nuts. (im probably just nuts anyways tho)
i see that a lot of people on RIU dont agree with me about waiting until the stems snap on the dry. ive tried both ways and im certainly sold on stems snapping, as are many experienced growers(jorge, rosenthal, danko, etc...). 
i think the buds honestly are less prone to go bad on you that way, as long as u actually cure them for a few weeks properly in a jar after that. then if u leave a bud out over night and it dries a bit more, it seems to have less of an overall effect on quality for example. where as if it was still slightly more moist, it would be a bigger change, and might really lose a lot of flavor if you dont catch it fast enough.
but its certainly VERY easy to go past the prime moment to jar from the time the stems start to snap. i really think thats why people who stick to the bending side of it choose to do so over waiting till snap. i geuss it could get awfully techincal too, all sorts of possible variables. i just know WAY too many buds i see need a day or two more drying.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> im out... but ponder this for a bit. for some reason its driving me nuts. (im probably just nuts anyways tho)
> i see that a lot of people on RIU dont agree with me about waiting until the stems snap on the dry. ive tried both ways and im certainly sold on stems snapping, as are many experienced growers(jorge, rosenthal, danko, etc...).
> i think the buds honestly are less prone to go bad on you that way, as long as u actually cure them for a few weeks properly in a jar after that. then if u leave a bud out over night and it dries a bit more, it seems to have less of an overall effect on quality for example. where as if it was still slightly more moist, it would be a bigger change, and might really lose a lot of flavor if you dont catch it fast enough.
> but its certainly VERY easy to go past the prime moment to jar from the time the stems start to snap. i really think thats why people who stick to the bending side of it choose to do so over waiting till snap. i geuss it could get awfully techincal too, all sorts of possible variables. i just know WAY too many buds i see need a day or two more drying.


Yeah I generally leave them a bit squishy for a couple months, and then when I feel they're cured enough I dry them up more. I know in tobacco they actually raise the temps up after they have been dried/cured to kill the remaining biological processes going on within the leaves so it stops breaking them down. We obviously can't do that in buds though.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> shit... if i was an amputee, id be damn sure i grew only the finest.


I am and I do.......thank you Breeders Boutique and club 600 members for the genetics. 
I recently tried some seeds that were culls from three years ago....90% of them germinated.


 
cof


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> im out... but ponder this for a bit. for some reason its driving me nuts. (im probably just nuts anyways tho)
> i see that a lot of people on RIU dont agree with me about waiting until the stems snap on the dry. ive tried both ways and im certainly sold on stems snapping, as are many experienced growers(jorge, rosenthal, danko, etc...).
> i think the buds honestly are less prone to go bad on you that way, as long as u actually cure them for a few weeks properly in a jar after that. then if u leave a bud out over night and it dries a bit more, it seems to have less of an overall effect on quality for example. where as if it was still slightly more moist, it would be a bigger change, and might really lose a lot of flavor if you dont catch it fast enough.
> but its certainly VERY easy to go past the prime moment to jar from the time the stems start to snap. i really think thats why people who stick to the bending side of it choose to do so over waiting till snap. i geuss it could get awfully techincal too, all sorts of possible variables. i just know WAY too many buds i see need a day or two more drying.


i like mine when make a snap but dosent break just me tho lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 24, 2013)

i remember being so impatient with grows. waiting 60 days was torture. now when it's time to harvest, i'm like, ehh, i'll do it tomorrow. 

trimming from my easy chair. such a nice way to spend a cloudy day.

View attachment 2539823View attachment 2539824


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got to my girls and my scrog ones are looking amazing but the DWC WAS getting better. Leaves where getting color again and all was well. The PH was at 7.0 and I brought it down to 6.0 PH. Here is a pic of her with the 7.0 PH. IDK that PH would cause it to droop. It is in a DWC and there is 5 gal of water in there so there is no shortage of water. Any thoughts as to why these fan leaves are drooping please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like they are not taking up any water. How do the stems feel? I have not much clue about dwc/hydro but if it was me I would change everything in your res/tub and start with fresh water. Maybe even hose some water over the roots...but it looks fairly drastic. Sorry, can't be of much positive help.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay guyz thanks for the feedback, I'll say $50 first and see what happens? but will do $75 max.

Man got a another Breeders Boutique strain-freebie pack, showing it's colors and smell. Strain is Psycho iller x herijuana x Cheese (uk)? Fucken smells so, so, good, like sweet cheese(candy with a stink of) cheese. really sticky too! looks like a blue tent to it to under the hps. So glad I kept clones of that strain!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never seen drooping like that. How do the actual roots look? I would guess either some sort of root ailment or really off ph? That's very strange. Like D said, change the water, just run them on 5.8 ph water for a few days.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I just got to my girls and my scrog ones are looking amazing but the DWC WAS getting better. Leaves where getting color again and all was well. The PH was at 7.0 and I brought it down to 6.0 PH. Here is a pic of her with the 7.0 PH. IDK that PH would cause it to droop. It is in a DWC and there is 5 gal of water in there so there is no shortage of water. Any thoughts as to why these fan leaves are drooping please let me know. Thank you!


Your ph is way to high for hydro. You want to be in the 5.2-5.6 range. She is not taking up what is needed bro. I'd flush your res and lower your ph and see how things go bro.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 24, 2013)

hey guys, I got my 600w ballast in and when i hooked it up and plugged it in i heard a "pop" sound and then the ballast was dead. figured it was a bunk ballast so i returned it and got a new one. well the new one did the same thing. so now im thinking it isnt the ballast but maybe something else, or maybe im just getting a bad batch of ballasts......i dunno.

apollo horticultre ballast, 600w dimmable switchable digital ballast. 

any thoughts or help would be great. i have tried firing MH and HPS bulbs in the ballast and nothing is working. i was thinking i may have a short in the hood and blowing the fuse but i cant seem to locate the fuse in the ballast to see if it is fried. 

figure i would ask here sence most of you run 600w ballasts and may know a bit about them.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've never seen drooping like that. How do the actual roots look? I would guess either some sort of root ailment or really off ph? That's very strange. Like D said, change the water, just run them on 5.8 ph water for a few days.


It's ph lol. That ph is way to high for hydro...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey guys, I got my 600w ballast in and when i hooked it up and plugged it in i heard a "pop" sound and then the ballast was dead. figured it was a bunk ballast so i returned it and got a new one. well the new one did the same thing. so now im thinking it isnt the ballast but maybe something else, or maybe im just getting a bad batch of ballasts......i dunno.
> 
> apollo horticultre ballast, 600w dimmable switchable digital ballast.
> 
> ...


I've run 2 appollo's and both of them were shit. I will never run them again.

But anyways, usually the fuse is right by where the input goes, mine is right below that. Should be a little slot that slides out.

I also know appollo had shit luck firing a lot of different bulbs and would only work with their bulbs.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

Matt the only thought I have is are you using bulbs that are rated for digital ballasts? I think if you use a bulb that's not meant for it, the bulb will burn out... not the ballast... but it's all I can think of. Maybe try the next one on a different outlet? A different house even, just to try it?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey guys, I got my 600w ballast in and when i hooked it up and plugged it in i heard a "pop" sound and then the ballast was dead. figured it was a bunk ballast so i returned it and got a new one. well the new one did the same thing. so now im thinking it isnt the ballast but maybe something else, or maybe im just getting a bad batch of ballasts......i dunno.
> 
> apollo horticultre ballast, 600w dimmable switchable digital ballast.
> 
> ...


Check you plugs first, and if you get good power at the plug, then it has to be the ballast. Don't get the same brand, might be a bad batch.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Matt the only thought I have is are you using bulbs that are rated for digital ballasts? I think if you use a bulb that's not meant for it, the bulb will burn out... not the ballast... but it's all I can think of. Maybe try the next one on a different outlet? A different house even, just to try it?


It seems that you and I are like 1 mind today lol. I post an answer and then here comes jig answering right after me with the same idea 

Damn the 600 club be full of genius's


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2013)

A few pages back, but about curing... I tell people straight up hey it's harvested but not ready. 90% of the time they say I don't care, I want it. Lol consequently I don't have anything long enough to be cured. And I guess the one dickish thing I do is that the people who would actually wait for it don't get it cuz it's gone. They'll be like hey did that stuff finish up? Uh no it's gone... The fat scroggy table should up my yield though so ill actually have some around long enough to cure.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2013)

Can I get some input on this, it's a link to a specific thread in there....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/620257-lazy-susan-600w-hempy-scrog-8.html#post8726387


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> besides the f'n dispensaries where charging up to 30 a gram. most decent shit was at least 20 a gram. no more dispensaries here tho... how stupid. we raise our alcohol% limit for driving, and we make MMJ retail illegal. gotta love MI backwards ways.


dispensaries in my area range from $12-25/g, or $40-60 per 3.5.

Did your area dispensaries get shut down? I usually only go to a retail outlet if I can't source it otherwise, and it's cheaper when I source it from "otherwise".


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've run 2 appollo's and both of them were shit. I will never run them again.
> 
> But anyways, usually the fuse is right by where the input goes, mine is right below that. Should be a little slot that slides out.
> 
> I also know appollo had shit luck firing a lot of different bulbs and would only work with their bulbs.


i am using apollo bulbs, ill check for that fuse. i have been running a 1000w apollo ballast and have had no issues with it.... 



jigfresh said:


> Matt the only thought I have is are you using bulbs that are rated for digital ballasts? I think if you use a bulb that's not meant for it, the bulb will burn out... not the ballast... but it's all I can think of. Maybe try the next one on a different outlet? A different house even, just to try it?


yes the bulbs are the correct bulbs for the ballast, i am getting plenty of power as all the rest of the tent's electrical is working fine. 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Check you plugs first, and if you get good power at the plue, then it has to be the ballast. Don't get the same brand, might be a bad batch.


yeah im thinking a bad batch.....gonna make sure all my connections in the hood are good and not shorting anything out, if its the fuse ill try and replace it if its not too much of a headache, otherwise ill just return the dam thing and try a different brand. didnt really have 250 bucks to drop on a ballast though. 

thanks everyone for the responses, ill check a few things out and let you guys know how i make out. im pretty bummed out i cant get my tent running at 600w sooner but i would rather run into the problems now while i still have my other lighting in place than later when i dont have it anymore (giving my CFL fixture to a disabled MMJ patient/friend once i get this 600w ballast figured out)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe I'm not reading correctly, but if you spent $250 on a ballast that's way too much. Lumateks are selling online for $175 and from what I understand they are the cream of the crop.


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe I'm not reading correctly, but if you spent $250 on a ballast that's way too much. Lumateks are selling online for $175 and from what I understand they are the cream of the crop.


$168, free shipping
http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/growing-lights/ballasts/600w-120-240v-hps-mh-e-ballast-generator-ready/?gclid=CMCDreujz7UCFaI-MgodI0AAHQ


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i am using apollo bulbs, ill check for that fuse. i have been running a 1000w apollo ballast and have had no issues with it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can get you a 600w digital ballast for half that, and will be sent to your door. If you need one next time. Good luck homie. Let us know what you get?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 24, 2013)

yes you guys are correct, i can get a much nicer ballast for about 50 bucks more than what i paid for this one. i had such a great experience with my 1000w ballast i figured i would get a decent 600w for a nice price (115$) shipped to my door. 

i just checked the fuses, thanks giggles for explaining how to get to them. the one fuse was blown (tested it with a PC fan and a AC > DC converter, simply held the hot lead on one end of the fuse and put the fan lead on the other...no power = bad fuse. but im in luck, the ballast comes with a spare!!! which i also tested to be sure my test was accurate and sure enough it powered the fan....so my next step is to make sure everything is wired correctly, if i find a short then i will know that my 400w ballast is probabally suffering the same fate and i can swap that fuse if its accesable and have both ballast working properly......if all goes well. 

i really like these apollo ballasts, they have a small fan and heat sink in them and put out next to no heat, they are super silent and the dimming options work great..when they work. I havent chalked up to it being a bad ballast or batch just yet, and its not the company's fault is my equipment is defective causing shorts and blown fuses. 

anyhoo, i have one more question....if i dim a 600w ballast down to "75%" can i run a 400w bulb? for now i dont have any MH bulbs in 600w so its either a 600w HPS or a 400w MH i know the 600w HPS would prob be a better option but its only a 32x32 veg tent...

thanks for you guys responses!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe I'm not reading correctly, but if you spent $250 on a ballast that's way too much. Lumateks are selling online for $175 and from what I understand they are the cream of the crop.


 man ballasts have came a long way!. Just read about lumateks and Galaxies ballasts. Love how they can run a 400w, 600w, 1000w, all on the same ballast, crazy!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

It will run a 400 at that power... just over powering it a little. Will decrease the bulb life, but that's about it. Otherwise it should work fine. If it were that bad to overpower bulbs they wouldn't have that Super Lumen setting (well some of them anyways).


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yes you guys are correct, i can get a much nicer ballast for about 50 bucks more than what i paid for this one. i had such a great experience with my 1000w ballast i figured i would get a decent 600w for a nice price (115$) shipped to my door.
> 
> i just checked the fuses, thanks giggles for explaining how to get to them. the one fuse was blown (tested it with a PC fan and a AC > DC converter, simply held the hot lead on one end of the fuse and put the fan lead on the other...no power = bad fuse. but im in luck, the ballast comes with a spare!!! which i also tested to be sure my test was accurate and sure enough it powered the fan....so my next step is to make sure everything is wired correctly, if i find a short then i will know that my 400w ballast is probabally suffering the same fate and i can swap that fuse if its accesable and have both ballast working properly......if all goes well.
> 
> ...


 With my ballast I have to use the right bulb? Not sure on your brand.


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 24, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> man ballasts have came a long way!. Just read about lumateks and Galaxies ballasts. Love how they can run a 400w, 600w, 1000w, all on the same ballast, crazy!





jigfresh said:


> It will run a 400 at that power... just over powering it a little. Will decrease the bulb life, but that's about it. Otherwise it should work fine. If it were that bad to overpower bulbs they wouldn't have that Super Lumen setting (well some of them anyways).


That's one of the main reasons I want dimmable digitals, I can start under 400 and bump up to 600. If you have the 1000w, you can do 400/600/1000/1000+.
I don't have a need for 1kW though.
It might mean that you have half a dozen bulbs sitting around, but over time I'd think the lower wattage during seedling/veg would pay for itself.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> A few pages back, but about curing... I tell people straight up hey it's harvested but not ready. 90% of the time they say I don't care, I want it. Lol consequently I don't have anything long enough to be cured. And I guess the one dickish thing I do is that the people who would actually wait for it don't get it cuz it's gone. They'll be like hey did that stuff finish up? Uh no it's gone... The fat scroggy table should up my yield though so ill actually have some around long enough to cure.


everyone's dream! selling uncured weed is how u make the killing! all that wet weight still trapped inside them buds lmao plus rep to you bro thanks to your clientele.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Okay guyz thanks for the feedback, I'll say $50 first and see what happens? but will do $75 max.
> 
> Man got a another Breeders Boutique strain-freebie pack, showing it's colors and smell. Strain is *Psycho killer x herijuana x Cheese (uk)? *Fucken smells so, so, good, like sweet cheese(candy with a stink of) cheese. really sticky too! looks like a blue tent to it to under the hps. So glad I kept clones of that strain!


 Is there a name for this strain? If not I'll call it killer cheese Pie-as I know by looking at this, it's going to be some strong, couch lock high stuff


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 24, 2013)

i had some blue cheese that was insane couch lock shit....i thinkmost cheese strains are but im not familiar with all of them.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

My freind gave me a 2013 book on indoor garden stuff, and I just can't believe all this new shit out there!

Anyone use or seen the Galaxy 1500w meggballast?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 24, 2013)

i have heard of the 1500w ballasts, i think they are prob a bit overkill though. 

i am wishing i got 2x 600w instead of my 1kw but live and learn.


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 24, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah i have a kitten who had to stay the night at the animal hospital. we thought he was a she, and he got his UT blocked. cuz of my mistake on the gender, i waited WAY too long to take him in. i feel horrible about it, i know what it feels like to not be able to piss. at least the poor guy is getting pain meds and is in the best hands. i have to sleep with one ear open in case we get a call. we were told earlier that he might not make it.


Hope he gets better my 8 year old rott isn't doing good he isn't eating now having to give him lunch meats in his food and mixed up to get something in him ,,,I think he is going to pass real soon


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hope he gets better my 8 year old rott isn't doing good he isn't eating now having to give him lunch meats in his food and mixed up to get something in him ,,,I think he is going to pass real soon


sORRY TO HEAR^ AS i KNOW HE's your baby


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes he is he means a lot to me the wife and kid ...best dog I've had ac registered purebred German rott weighing in at about 175 pounds but he's loosing wieght cause he wnt eat he just sits around and does nothing the last week going to be a hard day when he passes.......


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 24, 2013)

Hard for me to even talk about it fuck iMe out for a bit later guys


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 24, 2013)

Crap. I freaking forgot to adjust my PH last time! So it stayed at seven till today that I lowered it. So I guess I'll go get more water now and see if I can save her... I'm so upset right now! This girl started soooo great and now nothing but issues! 

Roots look great!! Nice and white like always. The rapid rooter is wet so that means the roots are pulling up water. If not that thing would be bone dry. Im so freakn pissed!!!! F'ing well water, now I have to drive to F$%#&%@ store just to get water!!!! Does anyone think I can really save her or should I just cut my losses and get her out of 12/12 room so scrog gets all the light, appose to sharing the light with saggy tits here?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you taken your dog to the vet?


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever had a pest problem with tiny tiny little white caterpillars? Been reading all over the net and cant seem to find a name to call them. One article i read says they could be white fly larvae which sounds viable. So far ive only spotted a few on the seedlings so ive spayed them down with diluted natria insecticide soap and that dont seem to be working. Any ideas or suggestions fellas?  1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a idon'thaveaclue. When all else fail try try ferti-lome Triple Action Plus II...it's worked on everything else.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i remember being so impatient with grows. waiting 60 days was torture. now when it's time to harvest, i'm like, ehh, i'll do it tomorrow.
> 
> trimming from my easy chair. such a nice way to spend a cloudy day.
> 
> View attachment 2539823View attachment 2539824


Did you say "cloudy day"?
[youtube]qJbY_px4AOE[/youtube]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

mornin yall, im eatin cake for breakfast. snowy sunday above 10000ft


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

cof, you grown out the bb southern charm right?
does she normally take awhile to show sex?

tia


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got back from the grocery store and I'd like to send a shout out to Yoga Pants. I love Sunday mornings in Calif.

[video=youtube;Mbjo_i3u3tY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbjo_i3u3tY[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> cof, you grown out the bb southern charm right?
> does she normally take awhile to show sex?
> 
> tia


I believe it's heavily influenced by the Herijuana in there.
The Heri as COF has said to me doesnt show sex till flowering, and I have found this to be true.
I haven't popped my Southern charm yet to see if she is actually the same.


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, thought remembered someone saying something along those lines



bassman999 said:


> I believe it's heavily influenced by the Herijuana in there.
> The Heri as COF has said to me doesnt show sex till flowering, and I have found this to be true.
> I haven't popped my Southern charm yet to see if she is actually the same.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> cof, you grown out the bb southern charm right?
> does she normally take awhile to show sex?
> 
> tia


The ones with lots of strong side branches will be the Heri dom ones I would think, and less branching might be the Jake blues dom ones.

I have My Heris that are vegged for almost 2 months and 4 days 12/12 and still no sex showing lol.
I figure in the next 3-4 days though Ill know.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> cof, you grown out the bb southern charm right?
> does she normally take awhile to show sex?
> 
> tia





bassman999 said:


> The ones with lots of strong side branches will be the Heri dom ones I would think, and less branching might be the Jake blues dom ones.
> 
> I have My Heris that are vegged for almost 2 months and 4 days 12/12 and still no sex showing lol.
> I figure in the next 3-4 days though Ill know.


good answers. 
mama was a bushy heri and dad was christmas tree structured dippy eldon
It might take longer if they're ladies


cof


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, got very bushy lots of side branching short and stocky pheno.
almost no stretch yet



bassman999 said:


> The ones with lots of strong side branches will be the Heri dom ones I would think, and less branching might be the Jake blues dom ones.
> 
> I have My Heris that are vegged for almost 2 months and 4 days 12/12 and still no sex showing lol.
> I figure in the next 3-4 days though Ill know.


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 24, 2013)

how would a DEA agent feel beholding this thread?

I imagine, something like a staunch conspiracy theorist who has gotten into Area 51


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

Would that make us the aliens?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

are the 600s alien technology?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

monkeybones said:


> how would a DEA agent feel beholding this thread?
> 
> I imagine, something like a staunch conspiracy theorist who has gotten into Area 51


they have more important goals than small time enthusiest.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

who you callin small time j/k j/k j/k j/k j/k


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

It's crazy to think I've been doing this growing thing for 4 years, and I do pretty well for a little space. My lifetime harvest total isn't even half of some of my friends' harvest. Like their one single harvest more than doubles my lifetime. More like 4x's. And those are just peeps I know from around... I don't know a single commercial grower. Can't imagine the pounds those dudes are pulling.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

5 every 3 weeks......lol thats work though


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> they have more important goals than small time enthusiest.
> 
> 
> cof


I think they are gearing up to Smack Colo and Wa for legalizing recreational use. Hopefully not but if history repeats itself you guys are in for the ride of your life.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

bring it !!!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's crazy to think I've been doing this growing thing for 4 years, and I do pretty well for a little space. My lifetime harvest total isn't even half of some of my friends' harvest. Like their one single harvest more than doubles my lifetime. More like 4x's. And those are just peeps I know from around... I don't know a single commercial grower. Can't imagine the pounds those dudes are pulling.


I have been on a few Mega Grows and it is just ming boggling the amount that can be grown in a few acres.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

there is nothing like seeing over 100lbs in one place


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I think they are gearing up to Smack Colo and Wa for legalizing recreational use. Hopefully not but if history repeats itself you guys are in for the ride of your life.


I think that the larger, well known, commercial operations will have some heat until the issue is settled.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

yea pink house and the clinic are gonna get their bums tongued


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good afternoon 6er's! 

So today I went and looked an my new girls and saw something I've never seen before. One of my c99's has a twin!



And my secret strain got a hair cut 



And it's official all my girls are up above the ground! Yay!



Can't see a couple of them in the pic but they are there, stupid camera lol. Oh well. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## graab187 (Feb 24, 2013)

Whatup 6ers, here's my girls at day 20. 




Have a stoney day everyone! Im dabbin on some fire Super Venom OG


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I believe it's heavily influenced by the Herijuana in there.
> The Heri as COF has said to me doesnt show sex till flowering, and I have found this to be true.
> I haven't popped my Southern charm yet to see if she is actually the same.


 Same for me growing out two and got a female, plus clone before I put it in flower. Other is still in veg for 5 weeks and so far no sex yet too


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just say No to Solvents!!!!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been here all day and still no sign of life ...... I'm freaking devastated bro's! I know it's probably all over for her but I left her in there and maybe when I come back tomorrow she'll be better but not holding my breathe or anything. It's amazing how fast things go from great to shit!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I've been here all day and still no sign of life ...... I'm freaking devastated bro's! I know it's probably all over for her but I left her in there and maybe when I come back tomorrow she'll be better but not holding my breathe or anything. It's amazing how fast things go from great to shit!!!


That sucks man. Sometimes you just have to throw in the towel. Looks like something strange going on for sure. More than just ph.


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 24, 2013)

k boys il be outta here for a while, tomorrow im going to the supply shop to grab soil and pots and some rapid rooters......time to transplant these timewreck and deep purple...........and start the epic chernobyl lime slurpee f2's......il have my hands in the dirt so i wont be back til friday but i hope to be returning with some bad ass pics and give you guys a peak at whats going on, ive just had trouble with cameras in the past so i was hesitant to buy another, but ive got a buddy lending me his so i dont throw it through the wall......lets say i have a fiery personality sometimes..... anyway im gonna be busy as shit so i hope you guys have a great week, all you ventures and plants grow and go well and you guys stay high.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is Herijuana (1)
can u tel sex?


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cali - Sunset Limited - 68 days


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> This is Herijuana (1)
> can u tel sex?
> View attachment 2540597View attachment 2540598


That's a nice stalk! I don't see any pre-flowers where I would normally see them, if I had to guess right now I'd buy him a blue pot. I hope you and CoF are onto something and she shows her bewbs. All of my healthiest stalks turn out to be dudes lol. 

MAJOR REP TO GIGGLES. Ona bucket is straight mainlined dank awesomeness. It took me 20 minutes to make start to finish and it works like budduh! 1 cup Ona, 1 cup soil moist, 9 cups water turns the whole mixture into diluted ona gel.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 24, 2013)

well got my new 600w ballast fixed!! was a issue with the hood, had a bad conection and was shorting out my fuses..

i am now officially a 600w member LOL

though i do have the ballast dimmed with a 400w bulb in it fpr now as i have a few seedlings and freshly rooted clones i dont feel the need for 600w in a 32x32....thanks everyone for the help earlier  

keep it real and green 

ps: Shwagbag, you have one lovely ass......i know its not you but man i need to find me a grower girl like that!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well got my new 600w ballast fixed!! was a issue with the hood, had a bad conection and was shorting out my fuses..
> 
> i am now officially a 600w member LOL
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club brotha, there are some great people here. 

If you need anything else let us know bro.


----------



## drdank50 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are the girls at 3 weeks flower. Just got finished giving them a haircut to open up more bud sites to some sun. Lovin' the 600 watter!


----------



## graab187 (Feb 24, 2013)

i was wondering that same thing;

should i be removing a small amount of fan leaves to introduce more light to my lower buds. because there are a lot of them!

thanks guys.

-graab


----------



## Californicater (Feb 24, 2013)

graab187 said:


> should i be removing a small amount of fan leaves to introduce more light to my lower buds. because there are a lot of them!


To some it is a personal preference, to others it is a crime against nature. Endless number of threads about it on RIU. Debating it in here will get us nowhere.

Here is one of the better debates on it I'm subbed to...
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/521700-fan-leafs-blockers-light-energy.html


----------



## graab187 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;j3jmYXT95Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3jmYXT95Dk[/video]


a buddy of mine fucking around with his GPEN


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't really trim off any of the fan leaves myself. If I did for whatever reason it would probably be the bigger ones because they seem to want to drop off first in flowering the way it is. Not sure if there is a reason for it though. Next time maybe trim that lower stuff that can't get the light before they get too big?


----------



## graab187 (Feb 24, 2013)

here's a stupid little video i filmed while i was faded. using my phone, check em out!! i think this was day 19.

[video=youtube;ZWW1GOqYa80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWW1GOqYa80[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

Can I have your harvest?


----------



## Californicater (Feb 24, 2013)

graab187 said:


> here's a stupid little video i filmed while i was faded. using my phone, check em out!! i think this was day 19.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZWW1GOqYa80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWW1GOqYa80[/video]


Looking good, but clean your fan.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> That's a nice stalk! I don't see any pre-flowers where I would normally see them, if I had to guess right now I'd buy him a blue pot. I hope you and CoF are onto something and she shows her bewbs. All of my healthiest stalks turn out to be dudes lol.
> 
> MAJOR REP TO GIGGLES. Ona bucket is straight mainlined dank awesomeness. It took me 20 minutes to make start to finish and it works like budduh! 1 cup Ona, 1 cup soil moist, 9 cups water turns the whole mixture into diluted ona gel.


Believe it or not that is the stalk on the smallest pheno, and the other 2 are thicker.
My Stank Apes and Dogs have some rugged structures as well.

That Ona bucket came out well.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

You guys are welcome for mentioning it 

I take payment in s33ds, rice and a good pat on the back


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hate those wispy little fucked up leaves that can grow out of the middle of buds. Also hate giant donkey dick colas because they never seem to dense up and turn into hard nugs.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hate those wispy little fucked up leaves that can grow out of the middle of buds. Also hate giant donkey dick colas because they never seem to dense up and turn into hard nugs.


and can mold.
My outdoor Grape Apes were a pita!!
I was using 2 dehumidifiers and 3 fans in my shed and still lost most of the top colas.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

I took off a board I used to block the attic access, and the humidity in the garage is staying lower than the house tonight.
My girl wants the cover back on and says rats are gonna come in.


----------



## Californicater (Feb 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I took off a board I used to block the attic access, and the humidity in the garage is staying lower than the house tonight.
> My girl wants the cover back on and says rats are gonna come in.


Ask her why rats are in the attic, rats don't eat insulation (that's the only thing in mine). Wouldn't she feel better knowing there are not rats in the attic?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

You can screen over the opening.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> and can mold.
> My outdoor Grape Apes were a pita!!
> I was using 2 dehumidifiers and 3 fans in my shed and still lost most of the top colas.


Exactly. I would rather have little nugs all over the place because mold is ridiculous around me. Humid is almost too high in the winter let alone the summer.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Exactly. I would rather have little nugs all over the place because mold is ridiculous around me. Humid is almost too high in the winter let alone the summer.


Fucking humidity sucks in the summer here! 

I walk outside and I'm just dripping in sweat!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

I hate humidity, always have even b4 growing.
I just hate it more now.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Alright 6er's it's time for me to go pass the fuck out! Been another long day and looks like it's going to be another long one tomorrow, more snow 

Night guys, don't blow this thread up to much to where I can't catch back up


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey everyone  Been super busy out here, plant are doing good 

On the dry/cure topic, I like to dry at mid to high 60f and humidity depends on allot of different factors, bud density, size of buds, how full the drying area is/how close the buds are packed together. Those factors considered I keep the humidity as high as I can to slow the process dow as much as possible without getting mold. Iv had stuff take 2 weeks hanging before its ready to jars and burping. I also like to use the familiar paper bag technique every now and then, for a day or so. 
That brings me to the stem snap the you all were talking about. I listen for a good cracking and decent breaking of the stem, but not a complete snap. The buds should still be pliable/soft never completely dry. De`stemming then it goes to jars and burping before the final seal.  Check whenever I dip in for a toke, if I think its drying out too much I'll toss a small fan leaf in for an hour and check.
Im baked on bubble, that took me forever and a bottle of water.
Anyway thats just how I does it.


Forgot what all else it going on in here lol 



edit: Oh yeah, BIG BUDS FTW haha come on guys lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2013)

bye bye giggles. good night , have fun in the snow.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2013)

drdank50 said:


> Here are the girls at 3 weeks flower. Just got finished giving them a haircut to open up more bud sites to some sun. Lovin' the 600 watter!




That looks great


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2013)

high there whodat, bassman and 600 clubberz..im looking to advance my phototrons circulation system.
took out the small computer fan, looking to replace with small intake and outake filter exhaust. and suggestions any one?
in the picture below...The two white circles in that very front panel is where the small computer fans were.
View attachment 2541200View attachment 2541201


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey everyone  Been super busy out here, plant are doing good
> 
> On the dry/cure topic, I like to dry at mid to high 60f and humidity depends on allot of different factors, bud density, size of buds, how full the drying area is/how close the buds are packed together. Those factors considered I keep the humidity as high as I can to slow the process dow as much as possible without getting mold. Iv had stuff take 2 weeks hanging before its ready to jars and burping. I also like to use the familiar paper bag technique every now and then, for a day or so.
> That brings me to the stem snap the you all were talking about. I listen for a good cracking and decent breaking of the stem, but not a complete snap. The buds should still be pliable/soft never completely dry. De`stemming then it goes to jars and burping before the final seal.  Check whenever I dip in for a toke, if I think its drying out too much I'll toss a small fan leaf in for an hour and check.
> ...


Hate them big buds man. My friend told me to keep him a big bud so he could look at it. I normally cut up even the big ones because they scare me. I'll probably keep a big ass one for him because it makes him happy, but beyond that... I chop it up.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2013)

And I go here too!
[video=youtube;YLgdyNHbzJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLgdyNHbzJk&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> high there whodat, bassman and 600 clubberz..im looking to advance my phototrons circulation system.
> took out the small computer fan, looking to replace with small intake and outake filter exhaust. and suggestions any one?
> in the picture below...The two white circles in that very front panel is where the small computer fans were.
> View attachment 2541200View attachment 2541201


What size hole/fan did that come with?
Are you flowering in there or vegging?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 2541303View attachment 2541301View attachment 2541302


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2013)

AMAZING link on molasses, I sure learned and re-learned allot of wonderful info. Long but good, very worth the read.
I think I want to grow sugarcane now 

Im out bros 





http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/3lbsMolassesManual.htm


----------



## POUND TOWN (Feb 24, 2013)

Any advice on what this is?

I'm thinkin potassium but not sure.
Out of 8 strains running on the same system this Pineapple Express is the only one i see any deficiency in and its my weakest grower


----------



## graab187 (Feb 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hate those wispy little fucked up leaves that can grow out of the middle of buds. Also hate giant donkey dick colas because they never seem to dense up and turn into hard nugs.


do the whispy leaves coming out of the bud tell you anything? or is that normal. it seems like that plant is behind the other anyways so just hoping the colas start fattening up


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

POUND TOWN said:


> Any advice on what this is?
> View attachment 2541330View attachment 2541331
> I'm thinkin potassium but not sure.
> Out of 8 strains running on the same system this Pineapple Express is the only one i see any deficiency in and its my weakest grower


Looks like nute burn to me. I get that on the lower older fans when feeding is heavy.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2013)

POUND TOWN said:


> Any advice on what this is?
> View attachment 2541330View attachment 2541331
> I'm thinkin potassium but not sure.
> Out of 8 strains running on the same system this Pineapple Express is the only one i see any deficiency in and its my weakest grower


Necrosis along the vein like that, looks like a safe guess. But so much can look like other shit! You seem to have your setup dialed in so Id maybe quit running that version of the clone.


----------



## graab187 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZtUPlIS31xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtUPlIS31xU[/video]

Updated my room with a better fan. Its now day 24

goodnight everyone!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> What size hole/fan did that come with?
> Are you flowering in there or vegging?


its 2 1/2 inch circular holes. I veg for a couple weeks then flower. let me show you what kind of results are possible.i grew several girls in there with real nice results. getts stinky as fuc with no exhaust fitler and is quite hot at well. I was just keeping the doors open with rulers and blasting an oscilating fan on it which worked. but im ready for an upgrade and def need to take care of the stench.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

graab187 said:


> do the whispy leaves coming out of the bud tell you anything? or is that normal. it seems like that plant is behind the other anyways so just hoping the colas start fattening up


Nah, its probably just the pheno. If you want consistent stuff take it from clones. I can grow fire from clones, but bad phenotypes are bad phenotypes. Get a good line you can work with and you will look good.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

Morning guys and gals, good vibes for my wife today, she's off to interview for a Directors role in her company....poor girl is shitting it!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 25, 2013)

couple pics of my seedlings a think its dry in there even tho i got the light on 250 and humidifier in there


----------



## budolskie (Feb 25, 2013)

my wilma has just arrived ye ha!!!! fill the chillum open it and have a deek


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks strange. Never seen heat stress like that. Almost look like a plastic plant


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 25, 2013)

hi club . I honestly have no idea what strain this plant is. Anyone here got lots of experiance wanna take a shot a shot at its lineage? then ill need ya to keep up with me so we can "together" deciede when its finished. I ususally date buckets and pots but FORGOT about this lady in the corner doing her own thing. One thing i do know tho's this girls she smells and grows! lol, im happy to see her doing so well!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mSnRq6iyHKg]http://youtu.be/mSnRq6iyHKg[/video]
lol, saw this on tosh and had to share! Lmao this is AMERICA!


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2541487View attachment 2541494View attachment 2541488View attachment 2541489View attachment 2541490hi club . I honestly have no idea what strain this plant is. Anyone here got lots of experiance wanna take a shot a shot at its lineage? then ill need ya to keep up with me so we can "together" deciede when its finished. I ususally date buckets and pots but FORGOT about this lady in the corner doing her own thing. One thing i do know tho's this girls she smells and grows! lol, im happy to see her doing so well!



looks like that stuff....oh, what's it called again......oh yes. Mari-juana! lol. No idea lad, but looks nice!


----------



## drdank50 (Feb 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That looks great


Thanks I'm running qrazy train (TGA), Plushberry (TGA), and Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 25, 2013)

DST said:


> looks like that stuff....oh, what's it called again......oh yes. Mari-juana! lol. No idea lad, but looks nice!


had to try ya never know if someone has an inkling of info that may shed some light. My guess was at leasdt 4-5 more weeks for this unknown plant.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2013)

Some Sour Cherry pics  need to make my tea, and bong hit, and I'll be back with Blue pit pics


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2013)

Also the seed I thought was a dog was just a nother weed, no not that one, lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2013)

lol, went to go see the tent, and was a cheep one, and she wanted full price, I didn't get it


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2013)

six week blue pit


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2013)

My wife is interviewing today as well. She's looking to go from med/surg floor into the ER. I told her I'd be checking her knees for dirt when she gets home.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck to mrs supchaka! med/surg sounds like it would be a bit less hectic than ER? I assume you get more in ER?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2013)

DST said:


> good luck to mrs supchaka! med/surg sounds like it would be a bit less hectic than ER? I assume you get more in ER?


Yeah she's bored where she's at. The bitch is wearing black pants too, to hide the dirt I assume!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Have her put on lipstick before she leaves and don't let her take any with her. If it still on when she's home your golden. lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a pic with me the and a friend in the 600w club, the pic is in a small town called Mariposa, ca . I got my club shirt on, this grower grows some bomb ass Dog from Breeders Boutique


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

That's one skinny fucker you're standing next to.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> six week blue pitView attachment 2541589View attachment 2541590View attachment 2541591View attachment 2541592View attachment 2541594View attachment 2541595


looking good ti smoke nowwish it was me week 6


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, went to go see the tent, and was a cheep one, and she wanted full price, I didn't get it


I swear to god. I would have went off on a bitch. People waste other peoples time like they're stupid and have nothing better to do or something. I hate that shit. Any time I deal with people on craigslist I basically talk to them like they are 5 years old so they don't pull this shit. Make sure they have all the money etc. I seriously do go off on people from CL.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its 2 1/2 inch circular holes. I veg for a couple weeks then flower. let me show you what kind of results are possible.i grew several girls in there with real nice results. getts stinky as fuc with no exhaust fitler and is quite hot at well. I was just keeping the doors open with rulers and blasting an oscilating fan on it which worked. but im ready for an upgrade and def need to take care of the stench.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where you been hiding hun


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

anyone got input on this? 




Friedrice said:


> Thank you for leading me to my next part of discussion: watering your plants.
> I never do preharvest flushing. NEVER.
> 
> I flush throughout the flowering stage of the plant.
> ...




Elll Ooo Elll.

I never knew it rained nutrient rich water, making it acidic, causing the plants to go to sleep  Im suuuure it has nothing to do with acid rain  Out here in the country my rain water is always 6.8+. Its a damn shame I never get nutrient rich rain water, my plants must be sleep deprived 


Its true the plants do things in the dark hours, but so do our bodies.... This is still considered sleep.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

I think fried rice likes talking alot.

I wonder why he disappeared?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;mSnRq6iyHKg]http://youtu.be/mSnRq6iyHKg[/video]
> lol, saw this on tosh and had to share! Lmao this is AMERICA!


WTF did I just witness? The lyrics are so profound. 



jigfresh said:


> That's one skinny fucker you're standing next to.


Someone buy that guy a cheeseburger!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

Woot. Found a really good SLH pheno. Most of the plants are pretty temperamental, but even with the fucked up looking growth during vegging, etc, they put out some firey buds. Found one plant that should end up giving a good 4oz+ pretty easily in roughly 9 weeks I think. Took a little bit off a lower branch last night at 7.3 weeks in. Frosty as hell. It has the smell to go with it. I'm sure the smoke will be good enough for me. I'm gonna switch back to 3x600 Sog tables this summer. I stopped doing it like 2 years ago, but honestly it seems to be best bang for buck imo. Scrog is good too, but needs a long time vegging, and more working with the plant.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

Guess I'll toss some pics up. The single nug is the one I will keep. The other with like 3 on the stem is one that is frosty as hell, but their is too much leaf in it for my tastes. It wont yield half what the one I'm keeping will either.  Woowie those pics look good. Love having my eye test pass the first test anyway.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its 2 1/2 inch circular holes. I veg for a couple weeks then flower. let me show you what kind of results are possible.i grew several girls in there with real nice results. getts stinky as fuc with no exhaust fitler and is quite hot at well. I was just keeping the doors open with rulers and blasting an oscilating fan on it which worked. but im ready for an upgrade and def need to take care of the stench.


That looks great for that lil grow thing!
I would say to cut holes to 4" and get a 4"inline fan.
Ducting into it and out.
passive intake.

How do you block the light to flower in there with it open like that?


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Here's a pic with me the and a friend in the 600w club, the pic is in a small town called Mariposa, ca . I got my club shirt on, this grower grows some bomb ass Dog from Breeders Boutique View attachment 2541687


Hey I recognize yer skinny friend lol.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> I swear to god. I would have went off on a bitch. People waste other peoples time like they're stupid and have nothing better to do or something. I hate that shit. Any time I deal with people on craigslist I basically talk to them like they are 5 years old so they don't pull this shit. Make sure they have all the money etc. I seriously do go off on people from CL.


I know what you mean.
I went to look for a portable a/c. 
Lady told me like new condition.
I get there and she has the garage door open, and there are like 50 cats in there, and the place REEKS like F**K!!
The a/c in a really good one, but its yellow (supposed to be white)
The air from it smells worse that any kennel/pound or anything I can imagine.
The combo of cat piss and hot-boxed cigs was unbearable!!
The filter was yellow and caked with animal hair.
I peeled outta there with a quickness.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I know what you mean.
> I went to look for a portable a/c.
> Lady told me like new condition.
> I get there and she has the garage door open, and there are like 50 cats in there, and the place REEKS like F**K!!
> ...


 Yeah, I get why people don't want stuff from a smokers house etc. I got a used ps3 from a guy and I don't smoke cigs, and this fucking thing stunk like shit for like a month. Smelled like an ashtray. Pretty much all my friends smoke. I don't really mind being around smoke or whatever, but I don't really like smelling like it. haha my dad says sometimes I talk to people like they're idiots or something. That was right after I got off the phone ordering a pizza when I was younger lol. The second you don't check the shit in front of them, or don't have them read back your order or whatever they will fuck you over. Then there is these people that show up to your house wanting to buy your stuff for less money than your ad says even if you say FIRM price etc. I tell people straight up don't show up to my house with less than I'm asking. It's pretty easy to find out what your shit is worth and get that price for it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I get why people don't want stuff from a smokers house etc. I got a used ps3 from a guy and I don't smoke cigs, and this fucking thing stunk like shit for like a month. Smelled like an ashtray. Pretty much all my friends smoke. I don't really mind being around smoke or whatever, but I don't really like smelling like it.


I ave been around smokers my whole life.
Hell I even smoked for a while, but why not do it outside, or at least open a f'n window!
When I smoked my car or house or possessions were not yellow or smelly.
Oh and my cats pissed in the box or outside too.

We have dogs now instead though...better security.

Ok rant over.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I ave been around smokers my whole life.
> Hell I even smoked for a while, but why not do it outside, or at least open a f'n window!
> When I smoked my car or house or possessions were not yellow or smelly.
> Oh and my cats pissed in the box or outside too.
> ...


Yeah. I honestly smoked for like 5 years or something. About 2 packs a day, and when I was drunk like 4 packs. If a dr. said I was gonna be dead in 10 years I would probably start up again. I really like smoking. Trying to better myself little here and there though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah. I honestly smoked for like 5 years or something. About 2 packs a day, and when I was drunk like 4 packs. If a dr. said I was gonna be dead in 10 years I would probably start up again. I really like smoking. Trying to better myself little here and there though.


After I quit I hated being around it, as my lungs are bad, and I have trouble with certain stuff like perfume cig smoke, paint/gas fumes etc...

I quit that and other shit to save my health, whats left that is.


----------



## graab187 (Feb 25, 2013)

I smoked for about 6 years as well, just quit not even 5 months ago!! Surprisingly was not that hard due to my little electronic cigarette i bought.


You can choose how much nicotine you want in the flavored "juice" that you fill it up with. I chose 0mg so i quit cold turkey. I figured im 90% addicted to the actual ACT of smoking. So this thing helped me with that. It's also FDA approved so you can smoke indoors, and it smells like an air freshener. All the fruity flavors and what not, probably over about 300+ flavors!

If anyone is trying everything they can to quit smoking cigarettes, then its worth a try!


G-Raaaaab


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, I used to put pens in my mouth during school n shit cause I was just physically addicted more than anything. I still go outside with smokers when I'm at the bar to get some air or whatever. I quit once with nicotine gum, and when I ran out I bought a pack of cigs. Then I just said fuck it I'll be ready to quit when I'm ready and waited until I was ready. Quit cold turkey. Chewed a lot of regular gum if I remember right.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

graab187 said:


> I smoked for about 6 years as well, just quit not even 5 months ago!! Surprisingly was not that hard due to my little electronic cigarette i bought.
> View attachment 2541953
> 
> You can choose how much nicotine you want in the flavored "juice" that you fill it up with. I chose 0mg so i quit cold turkey. I figured im 90% addicted to the actual ACT of smoking. So this thing helped me with that. It's also FDA approved so you can smoke indoors, and it smells like an air freshener. All the fruity flavors and what not, probably over about 300+ flavors!
> ...


I have been thinking about getting one of those. I smoke 1/2 a pack a day or more. 28 years plus, I am pickled with nicotine.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

My dad smokes cigs, and chews that fucking nicotine gum. It's gonna give him a heart attack or something. Plus he smokes weed and chugs mt dew.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My dad smokes cigs, and chews that fucking nicotine gum. It's gonna give him a heart attack or something. Plus he smokes weed and chugs mt dew.


Smoking weed actually lessens the change of lung cancer for smokers.
Why chew the gum too though?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2013)

He just does it cause hes a fucking crackhead. IDK man. It bugs me too. It's a stimulant and not good on the heart.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> WTF did I just witness? The lyrics are so profound.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone buy that guy a cheeseburger!!!


that's a typical midwestern backyard party from what im told my man! I laughed my ass off when i watched that video, but im me and i offend some people IM SURE lmao i dont care.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

Iv been a smoker for 12 years, Iv cut way down in the past year, only smoking a pack every 4-5 days now and when I run out I'll smoke nothing for a few days. I recently got one of those "blue" e-cigs, helps,,, but Im a nicotine fiend. I thoroughly enjoy a cig after a heavy meal  Iv never been a fan of smoking inside, gross, I really like getting outside every chance I get!


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2013)

im a nasty smoker, smoked over 20 years. I go through about 20 a day but mostly in joints lol. Id love to give up but my girlfriend isnt in the right place at the min and we dont have enough weed to go onto neet joints


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

So that is you in your av then?
haha Howdy mr west 
Im back out cutting up tree limbs after a big lunch,,, gotta smoke a cig first


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2013)

Howdy, all!
I'm alive... mostly.

Been feeling like warmed-over shinola since being put back on full course meds Friday.
The care package has come in very handy to help with the nausea, and when I need to sleep, just a light dusting of the bubble hash on a bowl of the Platinum OG x OG with low heat, and boom-boom-boom out go the lights after about 20-minutes to let it sink in.
Good stuff.

So I've got a month of full course, and then 2 months follow up of reduced meds before re-evaluation.

Crash & burn, fellow babies!

[video=youtube_share;nTz5U9WCsdw]http://youtu.be/nTz5U9WCsdw[/video]

BOOGER!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Howdy, all!
> I'm alive... mostly.
> 
> Been feeling like warmed-over shinola since being put back on full course meds Friday.
> ...


Get better...Feel better Doob!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

So I bought a 6" x 39" Phat filter
It came with a weird plastic strap set to mount it, and the directions show a single pictures that is absolutely no help.
As with mos these days the company has no customer service number.

Has anyone used these b4?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Howdy, all!
> I'm alive... mostly.
> 
> Been feeling like warmed-over shinola since being put back on full course meds Friday.
> ...




I know its never a good sign when your not around regularly  Of course, I wish you a speedy recovery.

Earlier I was thinking about how easy it would be to cultivate poppies for our heavier pain needs, surly its better for us than prescription synthesized opiates?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2013)

One would think so.
I don't take pain meds, except for ibuprofen for a 3-day headache, or some migraine-specific OTC Excedrin.
I do a pretty good job of blocking out other pain, and hate the side effects of the pills.
But I'm prone to migraines, and have finally started with the Excedrin stuff, which seems to help quite a bit, so far.
But I've tried a whole bunch of "anti-nausea" meds, both OTC and prescription, and they all actually made it worse.
That's when I remembered about stories from an old buddy who knew some cancer patients who used cannabis to deal with the nausea.
And it works amazing in that regard, and in so many more ways.
A "Wonder Plant" if there ever was one.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So I bought a 6" x 39" Phat filter
> It came with a weird plastic strap set to mount it, and the directions show a single pictures that is absolutely no help.
> As with mos these days the company has no customer service number.
> 
> Has anyone used these b4?


I have one. Whatchu you need to know? Did you buy the flange so you can mount your fan directly to it?


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2013)

take a lickin' N' keep on ticking doobie bro

yes whodat,them blu cigs are helpful,just a lil funny tasteing.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> One would think so.
> I don't take pain meds, except for ibuprofen for a 3-day headache, or some migraine-specific OTC Excedrin.
> I do a pretty good job of blocking out other pain, and hate the side effects of the pills.
> But I'm prone to migraines, and have finally started with the Excedrin stuff, which seems to help quite a bit, so far.
> ...


Hey Doob have you tried Aloe and or ginger for nausea?
I drink Aloe drinks and eat ginger both for upset stomach and it helps more than pills.

I also have migraines all the time as does my daughter.
I have little success with pills treating it.
I dont think I have tried Excedrin, since I have a sensitivity to caffeine and an ulcer, but Ill try it on a day with a migraine when I skip my coffee, and eat well 1st

I am still on the hunt for the perfect migraine strain.
Some help a lil, but as it wears off the migraine just comes back.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have one. Whatchu you need to know? Did you buy the flange so you can mount your fan directly to it?


I didnt know what to do with the white plastic straps.
I figured it out now though..to mount the prefilter on and prevent it getting bypassed.

Can I use the filter outside the tent cleaning the garage, or does it need to be with the plants?
Its hella full in there, and I am lazy to fasten it to the tent roof.
I would need more wood/hardware.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have mine inside my tent mounted to the roof. Its then vents through my hoods and out the rear of the garage. I get my intake air from a cool spot in the front of the garage. I slow it down about 50% to help control the heat.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have mine inside my tent mounted to the roof. Its then vents through my hoods and out the rear of the garage. I get my intake air from a cool spot in the front of the garage. I slow it down about 50% to help control the heat.


I am still trying to find a way to get outside air my garage.
I might just pipe in air from the attic..through some pantyhose or something .


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 25, 2013)

Cutting holes is easy and ducting is cheap. The fan is the priciest. I dropped my room by 8 degrees by bringing in some cool air, and the tents managed a 6 degree drop with some fan improvements. Its allowed me to drop the lights which I expect will work out well 

I used a standing ac unit window insert, which is where my ac expels warm humid air in the summer. Now I just hook an inline fan to the ducting in the winter.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Cutting holes is easy and ducting is cheap. The fan is the priciest. I dropped my room by 8 degrees by bringing in some cool air, and the tents managed a 6 degree drop with some fan improvements. Its allowed me to drop the lights which I expect will work out well
> 
> I used a standing ac unit window insert, which is where my ac expels warm humid air in the summer. Now I just hook an inline fan to the ducting in the winter.


My garage has no outside walls and thats my problem.
The other problem is that I rent.
I could make vents in the garage bay-door and make it look like I am just venting the garage, but it would be a problem for the owner no doubt.
That just leaves the door to into house and attic.
I know the humidity dropped from 48-35% in 20 min after just opening the 30x30 approx attic access without a fan to move air.
I assume the summer that will make it worse though.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Feb 25, 2013)

I got to the lovely ladies today and there was death in the air... Miss DWC is officially done! It harvested itself almost lol. Something happened to the roots. There was signs of new growth but the damage was entirely too extensive up top to wait around to see if she would perk up. Only a couple weeks premi so she a dryin and in a few mores days I'll give her a final trim and jar up. It's for the best I guess cause I have no smoky smoke left.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 25, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals?? Some pic updates under my 600. 1st is the GSC pheno #3, 2nd is the Hawaiian OG pheno #2, 3rd is the Kryponite Kush & last I thought was a ChemDawg 91 or OG Kush not sure though. View attachment 2542394View attachment 2542395View attachment 2542397View attachment 2542398


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 25, 2013)

some good "reggie" or "shwagg". 30 buckaroos for a half ounce.. this is the good stuff, dont even see anyseeds. but this is the kind of stuff iv been getting colecting bagseeds from and trying to create a strain out of them i guess you can say. and i just enjoy seeing what it looked like before it was pressed. not to mention it comes from mexico and will grow great in my climate witch is fuckin hot in the summer. very interesting crossing foreighn genotypes! meanin crossing ths shit that comes from mexico with the dank shit supplied from the 6. 

pic: bagseed X bagseed


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> some good "reggie" or "shwagg". 30 buckaroos for a half ounce.. this is the good stuff, dont even see anyseeds. but this is the kind of stuff iv been getting colecting bagseeds from and trying to create a strain out of them i guess you can say. and i just enjoy seeing what it looked like before it was pressed. not to mention it comes from mexico and will grow great in my climate witch is fuckin hot in the summer. very interesting crossing foreighn genotypes! meanin crossing ths shit that comes from mexico with the dank shit supplied from the 6.
> 
> pic: bagseed X bagseed


I didnt have anything like that as a kid. It was either pure mexican brick or local stuff, there was no in between but that does look pretty decent. That shit still resembles bud and has green in it!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

30 a half? Ouch.... That boogie woogie go's for about 150 a lb around here. It does look like it was sticky before they ran it over in the truck and stuffed it into a trash compactor. A few really prized strains come from mexican bagweed.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 25, 2013)

im pretty far south so we always get the good shit round winter time. they have beed starting to hybridiz some of there shit with indica only recently though i would say within years at most. i can still find some pure lookin sativas though, grew some out a couple years ago and it was a very euphoric high a bit too speedy though i was like cracked out.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

In a torn up grocery bag too, wouldn't want it any other way lol. 



Some blue pit buds, doing great ~ day 17


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 25, 2013)

lmao^^ haha right. yea it was probably beautiful before the pressed it. hopfully i find a seed so i can grow it out. but the bagseed cross f1s i made will basically give us an idea.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> In a torn up grocery bag too, wouldn't want it any other way lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Some blue pit buds, doing great ~ day 17


Check out Dr. Greenthumb!!! Those look really nice man.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 25, 2013)

heres some from my other stash, not good lighting will take another pic in a few when my camara charges


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 25, 2013)

and i mean i say its from mexico cause its seems logical, but couldof been grown in the mtns of cali for all i know.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> and i mean i say its from mexico cause its seems logical, but couldof been grown in the mtns of cali for all i know.



I think it would be little more compressed if it was from mexico? just my danky senses tingling


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 25, 2013)

shits hard as a rock man im tellin ya.. its just some good. most of the time you see swagg its all dark green cause its been pressed when wet. this stuffs properly dried and just taste like hurb smells like herb
*as good as swhagg gets i guess..
i like a nice mellow smoke sometimes without getting hit in the head though.

* that big bud right there is like a centemeter wide


----------



## z0b (Feb 25, 2013)

white lavender
iced grapefruit
cheese
i<3my600


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> shits hard as a rock man im tellin ya.. its just some good. most of the time you see swagg its all dark green cause its been pressed when wet. this stuffs properly dried and just taste like hurb smells like herb
> *as good as swhagg gets i guess..
> i like a nice mellow smoke sometimes without getting hit in the head though.
> 
> * that big bud right there is like a centemeter wide


Back in the day I would get this stuff compressed so small you could fit two lbs in your front pocket. I would throw it in the microwave for 15 seconds and it would fluff out and fill a big bag. lol


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 25, 2013)

hah. shits wild. peep this.

*this is what bordom does to people. damn black berrys are good.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2013)

I called my dirt weed dirt weed, because well it had dirt in it. And bark, and sticks and even fuckin styrofoam once. I'd buy a pound and my trimming consisted of removing anything that didnt look like plant!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 25, 2013)

hey sixers! 
the kitty cat pulled thru! hes doing good, he has pain meds and stuff still to take, so hes just in his own little world. the vet said they couldnt believe he was doing so good, they really thought he wouldnt make it and so did i. hes a good kitty. ill get a pic of em with his little bandange from the IV in a minute.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> some good "reggie" or "shwagg". 30 buckaroos for a half ounce.. this is the good stuff, dont even see anyseeds. but this is the kind of stuff iv been getting colecting bagseeds from and trying to create a strain out of them i guess you can say. and i just enjoy seeing what it looked like before it was pressed. not to mention it comes from mexico and will grow great in my climate witch is fuckin hot in the summer. very interesting crossing foreighn genotypes! meanin crossing ths shit that comes from mexico with the dank shit supplied from the 6.
> 
> pic: bagseed X bagseed


we used to get really good regs here in MI. not pressed down nasty stuff. nice big green stinky buds, but it had seeds and certainly was commercial and in big quanities. ive had some great plants come out of it too. funny, i have a seedling of exactly what im talking about right now, i thought ah what the hell and popped one a week ago. fun plants to grow when they turn out right. usually the more indica ones are the desirable ones.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I called my dirt weed dirt weed, because well it had dirt in it. And bark, and sticks and even fuckin styrofoam once. I'd buy a pound and my trimming consisted of removing anything that didnt look like plant!


ive actually found a cat turd in a bag before. no bullshit. i was pissed. ive also found rocks, that sucks ass.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 26, 2013)

worse thing iv found is an ant. but yea this stuff is deff compact theres no play you cant squish it anymore. who ever is growing it is deffinately culling there males though. so that would lead me to believe that whoevers growing it is selective breeding? who knows. iv never grown a hermie.. hope i never do. later in the season ima have a little breeding project should be fun. i already kindof started out of bordom but i need to cocentrate on my main grow first this season. so really idk what the hell im doing, cause i just sprouted a bunch of the bagseed f1s. hopefully they'll show sex before spring gets in gear so i can cull the males and then find a diff bagseed male at the end of the year to pollinate the best one. or something like that. i also have some diff bagseed X EXtrema, that will be interesting.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 26, 2013)

An ant? LOL I ate an ant when I was kid just to see... Theyre very bitter


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

Blue Cigs...wtf, are they like Blue Vein Cigars you guys surprise me, lol


genuity said:


> take a lickin' N' keep on ticking doobie bro
> 
> yes whodat,them blu cigs are helpful,just a lil funny tasteing.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

Speaking of these E-cigs vapours. Does any one know if you could use oils in it? Hash oil nol?
The whole family has started using these e-cigs, even got their own "pusher". They buy illegal nicotine from him to put in the cigs. Well i will buy one if i can use it with thc ?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

Control your cannabis. I think its a good read. Had no idea temperatures had such an effect on internode spacing. Might do me good when i start my scrog adventures.
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1536.html


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

Environment is a big element.
Pheontype = genotype + Environment


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 26, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> hey sixers!
> the kitty cat pulled thru! hes doing good, he has pain meds and stuff still to take, so hes just in his own little world. the vet said they couldnt believe he was doing so good, they really thought he wouldnt make it and so did i. hes a good kitty. ill get a pic of em with his little bandange from the IV in a minute.
> 
> View attachment 2542641View attachment 2542642View attachment 2542643


I musta missed this whilest i was away......good shit dude i LOVE animal advocates. Shit ive gone to jail stopping anaimal abuse to be honest lol, animals need all the help they can get.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 26, 2013)

my wife says he looks like a witch cat! lucky you!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you heard about the danish police man stealing a dog that was about to be put to sleep? He lost his job but is now beloved by the nation.
Its hard to think about all these innocent dogs being put to sleep everyday. Cant be to long before the law is changed.
Peace be to ya.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2013)

to think of all the injustice in the world that happens to helpless animals and children dosnt bare thinking about, it can put u in a mental hospital.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 26, 2013)

mr west said:


> to think of all the injustice in the world that happens to helpless animals and children dosnt bare thinking about, it can put u in a mental hospital.


the only reason children and animals have FEAR at all is because of asshole humans who are usually DRUNK DOUCHEBAGS whop think torture or beatings are kool cause they saw it as kids. Give me a fucken break, i got a woodchipper for those kinda people! True story! Unfortunatley ive seen the inside of a institution for the mentally ill, although it wasnt active anymore the term warehousing seems more apt than institutions lol good point tho.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 26, 2013)

dst said:


> environment is a big element.
> Pheontype = genotype + environment


if you dont know this is important!


----------



## z0b (Feb 26, 2013)

Very few people I met can controlled their drinking
I used to be a very verbaly agressive drunk 
I saw how i treated people
I see how my friends parents used to treat them.
ALCOHOL kills friends family pets and relationships


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

All I want to know is wtf is going on in South Africa? That shit is crazy.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I called my dirt weed dirt weed, because well it had dirt in it. And bark, and sticks and even fuckin styrofoam once. I'd buy a pound and my trimming consisted of removing anything that didnt look like plant!


A cop was busting my girls cousin while I was at his house.
He searchers me and found a few lil baggies of some PK and my pipe.
I wouldnt snitch on dude so he kept my glass and dumped my weed on the dirt road and stepped on it and said, "now its dirt weed".
After he left I scooped what ever dirt weed I could ger lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> An ant? LOL I ate an ant when I was kid just to see... Theyre very bitter


I knew a kid (10 yrs old) that ate a small frog for 4 cigs and $2
The frog while sitting was less than 1.5" and was alive and he swallowed it whole and alive,
It was the craziest thing I ever saw I think.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

what shit?


jigfresh said:


> All I want to know is wtf is going on in South Africa? That shit is crazy.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

That amputee guy shooting his girlfriend I assume. Stupid fuckers kill eachother every day but they aren't super models.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

Dude blasted his girlfriend through the bathroom door. Then the lead detective on the case is take off because he is being tried for attempted murder. Now the judge is taking a leave because one of his relatives killer her two small children and then herself. For as much as you like to talk about us yanks and our guns, we got nothing on S.A.

How did the interview go?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I knew a kid (10 yrs old) that ate a small frog for 4 cigs and $2
> The frog while sitting was less than 1.5" and was alive and he swallowed it whole and alive,
> It was the craziest thing I ever saw I think.


I did the same thing for a pack of ramen.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Didn't they ban guns in the UK and stabbings like tripled or something?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a 600 hps mh system coming from ebay. just some cheap thing to try my luck inside. I always grow outside but cant keep up with me and the old ladies smoking habbits on outside alone. Not to mention it pretty dry come feb. so this year I'm getting a light to veg than i can use it to grow inside during the winter months. I have a full 10x10 room with 10 foot ceillings.I used to use t5 lights to veg but my house burnt down and lost all of them. Right now I have some cfls for my seedlings. my light should be here in 1 week. I'll take all advice. I have 5 jack herer, 3 big bang, 4 sour turbo deisel, 3 white widows started to go outside hopefully 4/20. I'm hoping to get e few clones before the go out for outside and to grow inside in my room.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

I left a can of coke out for a couple hours during the summer when ants were about. Came back inside from playing, ran to the coke and started drinking. Took a second before I tasted the acid taste and felt stuff moving on my lips. Pull the can away and it was covered in about 1,000 ants scurrying all around. Can't say I was calm the next 2 minutes.

The ants we have here in the mountains are insane with how strong they smell. You crush one single ant and it REEKS of acid. Just stinks like you wouldn't beleive. At least twice as strong an odor as the strongest smelling weed I've ever smelt. Not quite smelling salts... but it's foul and strong.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't recall stabbings tripling in the UK. Scotlands justice system is seperate from the rest of the UK as it it's law. I can only imagine stabbings ever trippling in Glasgow (in Scotland), but that place is quite unique with knifes. Guns have always been banned in modern day law in all the countiures in the UK.

And the interview went well, Jig, thanks for asking. Her presentation even had honeycombe backgrounds (graphs and displays) and bees in the corner representing the studios new busy hive of activity, haha. Bless her. She's a bit pissed at me because I don't want to go and see Movie 43, lol. I did say, I would rather spend time with you and not be in the dark....and yes, I am a lights on during sex kind of guy, but that's not what I meant......honest injuns.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I left a can of coke out for a couple hours during the summer when ants were about. Came back inside from playing, ran to the coke and started drinking. Took a second before I tasted the acid taste and felt stuff moving on my lips. Pull the can away and it was covered in about 1,000 ants scurrying all around. Can't say I was calm the next 2 minutes.
> 
> The ants we have here in the mountains are insane with how strong they smell. You crush one single ant and it REEKS of acid. Just stinks like you wouldn't beleive. At least twice as strong an odor as the strongest smelling weed I've ever smelt. Not quite smelling salts... but it's foul and strong.


I hate when shit like that happens.
You take a sip of your drink of choice, and gown goes a fly or moth .


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh yeh, the Pistorius thing, lol. What a tool.

Some pron.

Sour Kush (headband) X Deep Blue









































And a DOG nug for good measure....






Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

Lovely shots bru.

Glad to hear the interview went well. Best wishes to the Mrs.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

good luck, I hope it wasn't the t5's that burnt your house down? be careful and welcome to the Club!



jimmer6577 said:


> I have a 600 hps mh system coming from ebay. just some cheap thing to try my luck inside. I always grow outside but cant keep up with me and the old ladies smoking habbits on outside alone. Not to mention it pretty dry come feb. so this year I'm getting a light to veg than i can use it to grow inside during the winter months. I have a full 10x10 room with 10 foot ceillings.I used to use t5 lights to veg but my house burnt down and lost all of them. Right now I have some cfls for my seedlings. my light should be here in 1 week. I'll take all advice. I have 5 jack herer, 3 big bang, 4 sour turbo deisel, 3 white widows started to go outside hopefully 4/20. I'm hoping to get e few clones before the go out for outside and to grow inside in my room.


----------



## graab187 (Feb 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me why the tips of the white hairs are turning brownish? only about 25 days into flower. my lights are not too close, they hang about 13 inches from canopy. maybe nutrient burn i was thinking? so im holding off on feeding for a couple waters to see


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 26, 2013)

DST said:


> good luck, I hope it wasn't the t5's that burnt your house down? be careful and welcome to the Club!


No it wasn't the t5's. It was a gas leak explosion. luckily I was at a Further show. 7 months later I'm in a brand new home without a mortgage.A blessing indisguise.The 10x10 room was built just for this purpose. Thats why the ceiling is ten feet tall instead of the standerd 8ft. I figure It'll be nice not to have to worry about height as much.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 26, 2013)

graab187 said:


> View attachment 2543270
> 
> can anyone tell me why the tips of the white hairs are turning brownish? only about 25 days into flower. my lights are not too close, they hang about 13 inches from canopy. maybe nutrient burn i was thinking? so im holding off on feeding for a couple waters to see


They do that when they got pollinated too! Do you have males around? Look for Hermie flowers too!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 26, 2013)

graab187 said:


> View attachment 2543270
> 
> can anyone tell me why the tips of the white hairs are turning brownish? only about 25 days into flower. my lights are not too close, they hang about 13 inches from canopy. maybe nutrient burn i was thinking? so im holding off on feeding for a couple waters to see


Looks ok to me? Might have just gotten too hot for a minute or you starved them a bit of water?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I seriously can't resist going to the kitchen now. Sucks there's not donuts in there. Damn I want a maple bar right now.


Maple bar with bacon on top


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

graab187 said:


> View attachment 2543270
> 
> can anyone tell me why the tips of the white hairs are turning brownish? only about 25 days into flower. my lights are not too close, they hang about 13 inches from canopy. maybe nutrient burn i was thinking? so im holding off on feeding for a couple waters to see


Did you touch them? Are they polllinated? There are many different reasons why they die off like that...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Oh yeh, the Pistorius thing, lol. What a tool.
> 
> Some pron.
> 
> ...



been waiting patiently to see those sour x blue pics verynice! Of course the last pic is the cherry on top. can ya let us in on her smell...the sour x blue? She looks like she got unique waft lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

graab187 said:


> View attachment 2543270
> 
> can anyone tell me why the tips of the white hairs are turning brownish? only about 25 days into flower. my lights are not too close, they hang about 13 inches from canopy. maybe nutrient burn i was thinking? so im holding off on feeding for a couple waters to see


Have u sprayed any pesticides on the hairs?


----------



## graab187 (Feb 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> They do that when they got pollinated too! Do you have males around? Look for Hermie flowers too!



Now im worried.. i have all clones and no males around. all ive seen is beautiful pistols on all the ladies(ihope)
Im going to look inside all of the canopies once the lights turn on tonight i guess


----------



## graab187 (Feb 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Have u sprayed any pesticides on the hairs?


Yes, ive been battling powdery mildew in the beginning of flower. so ive been spraying with "Greencure" every couple of days but i try to stay off the bud sites as much as possible. at least the pm has pretty much gone away


----------



## graab187 (Feb 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Did you touch them? Are they polllinated? There are many different reasons why they die off like that...


i dont touch the main buds ever, if i want to smell i only wipe one finger on one of the lower lower frosted leaves at the bottom, never a main bud tho


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

I wouldn't worry. But I don't worry about much with my plants, unless it's showing signs of something wrong. It looks a nice bud to me even at 25 days.

EDIT: I'd be worried about PM. I hate that stuff.


----------



## ghb (Feb 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I wouldn't worry. But I don't worry about much with my plants, unless it's showing signs of something wrong. It looks a nice bud to me even at 25 days.


dito, it'll be fine, honest................


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2013)

Remember: all flowers fade with time.


*edit:

But not at the same time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

Still south of Salem... probably going to be passing through tomorrow..
Lunch?


----------



## graab187 (Feb 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I wouldn't worry. But I don't worry about much with my plants, unless it's showing signs of something wrong. It looks a nice bud to me even at 25 days.
> 
> EDIT: I'd be worried about PM. I hate that stuff.


Fuck PM! I cant wait till i harvest so i can completely bleach the fuck out of my room. And im going to be spraying neem oil, or green cure, early early in veg my next round so i forsure wont get it.
I really hope it doesnt invade my buds and fuck things up, because right now its only at the bottom leaves, the canopy isnt infected.

Shits like HIV i swear!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Still south of Salem... probably going to be passing through tomorrow..
> Lunch?


I'll be sure and get the car for the day.

There's a few restaurants right off I-5 (IHOP, Denny's, Red Robin, Some burger joints, etc.), if you have a preference, just let me know. 
Check your PM's for an e-mail addy so I can get you my cell#.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2013)

the ferti-lome Triple Action Plus II works well on pm, too.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's crazy guns have never been legal in the UK. My friend was murdered with a gun, but he put himself in a really stupid situation. Bad drug deal. Stupid mother fuckers killed him over 2 grand. He probably had a hundred grand in his banks/stocks. Can't believe someone would do that shit. Said the people set him up, and were just out to rob him. I fucking told him some mofos will just rob you for the hell of it like a week before that.


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are the 600 Six, 4 weeks into flower. First 5 pics are about 1-2 weeks ahead of the rest as she started flowering during veg then stopped until the light schedule change. The tall lanky one had to have multiple bananas removed during the week, thankfully shes easy to examine with all the space between her buds, looks delicious in person even though I think I seen a developing seed on a lower branch. Rest of the group had their bananas safely removed last week, did not see any reoccurring problems since. Fingers crossed!



Thanks for checking them out, more pics in the coming weeks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

whats with all the nanners?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good afternon 6er's!! Hope all is well, been a busy afternoon getting things situated in the grow room as we got hit with another snow storm 

Well guys I started my own thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/628580-giggles-garden-eden-join-me.html#post8739428

Come join me 

Oh and of course how could I leave without a lil bud pr0n 

View attachment 2543566View attachment 2543567View attachment 2543568View attachment 2543569View attachment 2543570View attachment 2543571View attachment 2543572View attachment 2543573View attachment 2543574View attachment 2543575View attachment 2543576

Have a good day guys!


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Feb 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> whats with all the nanners?



Bagseed genetics, makeshift environment to the best of my knowledge. The only plant that didn't sprout nanners is the one in the first 5 pics, she was the offspring of a feminized Speed Devil seed that went through some stress early in flower, producing a nice quantity of seeds on her lower branches. Was hesitant to grow those seeds but so far have been impressed. The rest are just garbage stock seeds I found, 4 of the plants only had a couple nanners when I checked them, nothing a pair of tweezers couldn't remedy. The tall stretchy one seemed to be the easiest to stress, once she was moved directly under the light she popped a few up. As far as what could be stressing them, I've eliminated light leaks due to them being in a cheap homemade tent inside a room that has been blacked out, my 1st thought is temperature differential. Since it is winter, the room where the tent is can get quite cold, I have a space heater inside the tent to help stabilize the temps, with the light on it helps keep'em in the low 80's, high 70's, with the lights off we're talking 60 degrees on the average day, mid 50's if it's really cold outside. So my thoughts are constant 20-25 degree temp changes may be causing some stress, I might be wrong, probably am, but so far they seem to be doing ok. Plan is for better genetics next grow, by then it'll be spring and shouldn't have to worry about such low temps. And that, to my best speculation, is "What's up with all that nanners?". Hope that helps


----------



## zack66 (Feb 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good afternon 6er's!! Hope all is well, been a busy afternoon getting things situated in the grow room as we got hit with another snow storm
> 
> Well guys I started my own thread.
> 
> ...


Those look great man! Looks like the buds are going to be nice and dense.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 26, 2013)

my winter grow, suns starting to come out more and shes throwin on some resin and a lil bit more bud, cool.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

A little sharing before im off to bed 
La Diva @ 35 days from seed. Think im gonna try a little lst tomorrow.
Also Diva Top Shot
Pure Kush Motherplant. Plan on using for scrog.
This is scrog buckets wohoo. Look mah i was handy ! 
Have a great day night whatever zone you are in


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> my winter grow, suns starting to come out more and shes throwin on some resin and a lil bit more bud, cool.


holy fucking leafy. You using real high nitrogen ferts or something?


----------



## zack66 (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a few pics of the girls. First, a 6pk of purple kush just going in flower room. Next pic, one of my ladies 2 weeks into 12/12 switch. She's 42 inches tall. Last pic are my 2 week old babies. Just bumped the light from 400 to 600 last night. No feeding the babies for at least a few weeks. Medium is full of goodies. Going to brew them up a tea to get the medium hopping.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Here's a few pics of the girls. First, a 6pk of purple kush just going in flower room. Next pic, one of my ladies 2 weeks into 12/12 switch. She's 42 inches tall. Last pic are my 2 week old babies. Just bumped the light from 400 to 600 last night. No feeding the babies for at least a few weeks. Medium is full of goodies. Going to brew them up a tea to get the medium hopping.


Looking good.
My Pk clones look nothing like yers, I didnt think mine looked right.
Mine are stretchier, and smaller leaves.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 26, 2013)

nah there just hasnt been any sun until like this week, now that the suns comeing out should get a lil bit more bud. like i said its a winter grow. the thing's been practically dormant till recently.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 26, 2013)

How's your light distance? I like to keep mine 18 inches. I have an air cooled hood and could run them 12 inches but, chose not to. I think 18in is the sweet spot with this strain. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> nah there just hasnt been any sun until like this week, now that the suns comeing out should get a lil bit more bud. like i said its a winter grow. the thing's been practically dormant till recently.


I have so many girls to flowerr and no room that I thought I would throw a Gods gift outside.
3 weeks outside and not even a pre-flower!
I dont get it??
IDK why I cant flower outside my place, but it really sux.
My old place they woulda grown a foot or so and had colas by now.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

zack66 said:


> How's your light distance? I like to keep mine 18 inches. I have an air cooled hood and could run them 12 inches but, chose not to. I think 18in is the sweet spot with this strain. Thanks for the compliment.


well they were vegged under T5 at 3" then 600 HPS at 12"
And now 12/12 under a 1000 and a 600 hps at 24"


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 26, 2013)

mr west said:


> to think of all the injustice in the world that happens to helpless animals and children dosnt bare thinking about, it can put u in a mental hospital.


real talk.
ive seen it drive many folks and family crazy. my poor ol grandma used to get teased cuz she was kind of an orphan back in like the 20's or whatever as a kid. i heard that some of the kids would torture animals to get her to do things cuz they knew she was such an animal lover. 

she had a siamese cat that lived to be about 21 years old! but when the poor thing died, she almost instantly spiraled into dementia and alzhiemers. it really messed her up. 

i know alot of people hurt dogs and cats around here, its terrible. SE michigan citys are real bad for strays too. we really dont have a good system for strays. thats why i have 5 damn cats. that poor little guy costed us around $1400 to save but hes worth it. it was my fault he got so bad, since i thought he was a girl cat.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 26, 2013)

that lil thing has been alive for along time, since like november atleast. it showed sex and then winter came but it never froze it got down to the 30s though. i hadent been giving it any nutes at all and the sun came out and gave a dose of 10 -15 -10 shultz i had nothin special. but that'll probably be all i give it.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah just had to snap this chillout moment! OMG its one off those illegal killer dogs sleeping on a labrador.
Goodnight!


----------



## zack66 (Feb 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> well they were vegged under T5 at 3" then 600 HPS at 12"
> And now 12/12 under a 1000 and a 600 hps at 24"


Seems like light isn't an issue. Have you tried moving one up closer to the light? I've done quite a few runs with this strain. Haven't run into any stretching problems. Could it be strain related?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Seems like light isn't an issue. Have you tried moving one up closer to the light? I've done quite a few runs with this strain. Haven't run into any stretching problems. Could it be strain related?


I think my clone just isnt really PK.
I had a feeling it should look differently.
I should just take a ride to Oakland and get some real cuts.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think my clone just isnt really PK.
> I had a feeling it should look differently.
> I should just take a ride to Oakland and get some real cuts.


My Purple Urkle looks stocky and wide and short with wide leaves, so it cant be the environment, gotta be poor or fake genetics.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 26, 2013)

Heard that's the place to go for good cuttings. I've heard folks say purple strains aren't as strong. PK disproves that theory. I've been smoking over 35 years and think it's one of the most potent strains i've ever indulged in. Not a great yielder indoors but, i've grown some beasts outdoors up here in the northeast. And, we have a pretty short growing season up here.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;nWXCLVCJWTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWXCLVCJWTU[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cool video, thanks.

Day 14 of 12/12
I'm back to scrog and loving it
Strawberry Cough on the left and Fire OG on the right.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Had a dream that I had an outdoor crop that was totally destroyed by an animal. It was a terrible dream


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;nWXCLVCJWTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWXCLVCJWTU[/video]


Love the video.
I am still working on stepping into organic gardening.
Had some setbacks with my organic hempys dying, but Ill try again in the future.


Trousers said:


> Very cool video, thanks.
> 
> Day 14 of 12/12
> I'm back to scrog and loving it
> Strawberry Cough on the left and Fire OG on the right.


Havent found Strawberry Cough clones here yet, but still looking.
I have heard the seeds are not a good reproduction, and havent tried that route yet.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 26, 2013)

They had strawberry cough at harborside last week.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;zbrG6B_XBxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbrG6B_XBxM[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> They had strawberry cough at harborside last week.


Is there a certain day of the week thats better to go there?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Is there a certain day of the week thats better to go there?


The only way to get the clone list is on twitter. They update it every morning. 

2/26 CURRENT CLONES (CON'T): SK's Romulan,SK's Strawberry Cough,Sour Diesel, Super Grape Ape,Swiss Gold,Tahoe OG,UK Cheese,BB's Key Lime Pie, DHN's Platinum OG ($14),DHN's SFV OG ($14),DHN's The White($16), SFV OG Kush, SK's Best OG,SK's LA Confidential, Purple Diesel, DHN's 3x Crazy($14), DHN's Cherry Pie ($14), DHN's Fire OG($16), DHN's Grape Ape($14), MO's Purple Diesel, MO's Purple Platinum,OG Kush, OG Sour, PCG's GSC, PCG's OG Sour x Sour Diesel,Platinum Kush, GR's Super Lemon Haze,Hawaiian Kush,MO's Grandaddy Blueberry,MO's Grand Tahoe OG,MO's Inferno OG,MO's Ken's GDP, GR's Purple Cadillac, Purple Urkle, QB's Ken's GDP, FLO, QB's XJ-13, Fire OG, Grape Ape, GR's OG Deadhead, AC-DC (High CBD), Amnesia, Omrita Rx (High CBD), Bubba Kush, Buddha's Passion, Chemband, Chem Dawg 4


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Had a dream that I had an outdoor crop that was totally destroyed by an animal. It was a terrible dream


several years ago I had an outdoor crop that was about 4 weeks from finish when it was eaten by a herd of deer......just another reason why I grow indoors.


cof


----------



## Californicater (Feb 26, 2013)

graab187 said:


> Yes, ive been battling powdery mildew in the beginning of flower. so ive been spraying with "Greencure" every couple of days but i try to stay off the bud sites as much as possible. at least the pm has pretty much gone away


Yeah it is def the Greencure. I use the stuff, and even a light mix can make the hairs turn brown.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> The only way to get the clone list is on twitter. They update it every morning.
> 
> 2/26 CURRENT CLONES (CON'T): SK's Romulan,SK's Strawberry Cough,Sour Diesel, Super Grape Ape,Swiss Gold,Tahoe OG,UK Cheese,BB's Key Lime Pie, DHN's Platinum OG ($14),DHN's SFV OG ($14),DHN's The White($16), SFV OG Kush, SK's Best OG,SK's LA Confidential, Purple Diesel, DHN's 3x Crazy($14), DHN's Cherry Pie ($14), DHN's Fire OG($16), DHN's Grape Ape($14), MO's Purple Diesel, MO's Purple Platinum,OG Kush, OG Sour, PCG's GSC, PCG's OG Sour x Sour Diesel,Platinum Kush, GR's Super Lemon Haze,Hawaiian Kush,MO's Grandaddy Blueberry,MO's Grand Tahoe OG,MO's Inferno OG,MO's Ken's GDP, GR's Purple Cadillac, Purple Urkle, QB's Ken's GDP, FLO, QB's XJ-13, Fire OG, Grape Ape, GR's OG Deadhead, AC-DC (High CBD), Amnesia, Omrita Rx (High CBD), Bubba Kush, Buddha's Passion, Chemband, Chem Dawg 4


Thanx for the info
They make it hard to choose with more than one version of several...and who is this MO?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> several years ago I had an outdoor crop that was about 4 weeks from finish when it was eaten by a herd of deer......just another reason why I grow indoors.
> 
> 
> cof


My buddy usually does a gorilla grow every year, and he usually puts out around 100+ clones. He loses like 3/4 of them from nature.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> several years ago I had an outdoor crop that was about 4 weeks from finish when it was eaten by a herd of deer......just another reason why I grow indoors.
> 
> 
> cof


I battle those fuckers every year, they love the spring water! I piss all around my plants and put hair up and they don't care for that.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

I heard fishing line is good to make a fence out of. It scares the shit outta them when they run into it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 26, 2013)

dog shit piss hair does wonders too. a dog is even better


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I heard fishing line is good to make a fence out of. It scares the shit outta them when they run into it.


Yes high tension fishing line works but sometimes I get to stoned and run into myself lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes high tension fishing line works but sometimes I get to stoned and run into myself lol.


My buddy took me to his site and I stepped on like 3 of his plants. He acted like I was an idiot. hahah how the fuck am I supposed to know where the plants are in like 60 acres, tell m to watch out man haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My buddy took me to his site and I stepped on like 3 of his plants. He acted like I was an idiot. hahah how the fuck am I supposed to know where the plants are in like 60 acres, tell m to watch out man haha.


Lucky they werent land mines


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lucky they weren't black holes I suppose too. When he asks me to go to his landmine field I decline.


----------



## graab187 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sup 6ers? 
Smokin' on some Wiz OG budder. I'm leveled. Hope everyone is having a stoney night.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Isn't butter like bho? Isn't that hash?


----------



## graab187 (Feb 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Isn't butter like bho? Isn't that hash?


yeah budder is a BHO. theres thousands of controversy over shatter vs budder vs oil and so on lol. I like em all as long as they are purged correctly

gets me high as a kite


----------



## dieselweed (Feb 26, 2013)

I just finished setting up my 15 gallon reservoir using a simple "rainbird" automatic watering kit, and an electric pump plugged into a timer.

FUCK YES NO MORE DAILY WATERING!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 27, 2013)

graab187 said:


> yeah budder is a BHO. theres thousands of controversy over shatter vs budder vs oil and so on lol. I like em all as long as they are purged correctly
> 
> gets me high as a kite


Have you had any c02 extracted budder? Just wondering how it smokes compared to the bho.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2013)

Kinda long, kinda boring. LOL I didnt realize I wasnt gonna do much pruning at all prior to this and that was the original intention of this video. So its just me rambling a bit and spinning my table 
[video=youtube_share;pU-wdXgZL5c]http://youtu.be/pU-wdXgZL5c[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 27, 2013)

yeup...

[youtube]b6RWZqGm5nY[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Heres some baby blu-cheese prOn

View attachment 2544227


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 27, 2013)

mmm blue cheese, gunna have to get some buffalo wings tommorow.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Heres some baby blu-cheese prOn
> 
> View attachment 2544227


You grown before? I did big buddhas blue cheese. It was good smell looks, and taste, but it wasn't anything super potent.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You grown before? I did big buddhas blue cheese. It was good smell looks, and taste, but it wasn't anything super potent.


My first time with this strain. I have grown blueberry and cheese outdoor but never the hybrid.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> My first time with this strain. I have grown blueberry and cheese outdoor but never the hybrid.


I liked it, but it isn't like the most crazy potent stuff ever. It's kind of a nice novelty smoke. I'm sure there are some killer phenos though.


----------



## graab187 (Feb 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Have you had any c02 extracted budder? Just wondering how it smokes compared to the bho.


Yeah, i used to pick up co2 honeycomb from a local co op around here and it was insanely fire. loved it! 

most bho is vaccum purged now and it turns into super refined and ultra clean/clear shatter. supposedly the best quality concentrate you can smoke. the clubs around here are selling it for $30 a half gram! its a joke.


----------



## graab187 (Feb 27, 2013)

On a side note, 

I just ordered some seeds from attitude. Can anyone comment on the strains if you've heard or had experience with them? Thanks!

5- Dutch Passion Brainstorm
5-Barneys Farm Critical Kush 
5-Pyramid Seeds Osiris

they threw some freebies in there too, 3 of some random strains i cant recall.

They look super dank


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dutch Passion are good breeders and are pretty stable, I've never grown there brainstorm is NLxHaze #5 so it should be pretty good. I don't care much for BF but critical kush is good but like I said I don't like them. They use to be good but then they lost some good breeders. I've never heard of Pyramid seeds either. 

Guess there is only one way to find out, to grow it out and see what happens  It's how we learn.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

graab187 said:


> On a side note,
> 
> I just ordered some seeds from attitude. Can anyone comment on the strains if you've heard or had experience with them? Thanks!
> 
> ...


Should have waited 2 days. Birthday promo looks awesome! I have already filled the basket  And it starts Friday
I have a Critical Kush mamma going. Nothing to tell about yet.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't get why people get boners over their promos. Order what you want and be done with it. I have never waited for a promo. I know what I want and order it. I've probably made 30 orders too. Used to order from Dr. Chronic too before they went scammers or whatever the fuck their deal is. I don't think I've ever grown a freebie seed honestly. I have a bunch of them and they are just off name garbage I don't want.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

Would never had tried autos if it was not for freebies. I have not been growing for so long so right now im not sure what i want, but im sure i wanna try most! And its like seeds for 100 bucks. I know many who would gladly accept seeds as gifts. Seeds for guerilla grow.
Im not getting a boner. But buying what i want + getting free seeds. lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

autos..... Dude, you would be better off keeping a 6" tall mother of a real plant under 50 watt cfls than an auto. I've grown autos. They're garbage. I understand in 20 years they might be powerful, but it's in their genes at this point. You can just 12/12 a 3" cutting and get the same as you would off an auto only it won't be a 20% thc plant crossed with a 1% thc plant. I just throw away the auto bullshit freebies they send me.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

I know of a company who's promos are just that, actual promotions where they give you MONEY OFF s33ds, not just freebies (which they give you anyway)......I am sure someone will come up with the name eventually.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

3 plants of garbage gave me a hell of a good smoke and payed for half of my grow room. I dont get it, being garbage.
And hydro is the devils work lol?
Im growing 3 autos right now while i am starting up 3 mothers for a perpetual scrog and sog. Perfect.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, whatever. It really doesn't matter to me. My ancestry is from your neck of the woods. Always interesting to see people from across the pond. They probably think we're so different over in the USA but a lot of us are in their own blood.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

"They" are also human beings, and anyone who thinks a pond makes someone different needs educated. People are all the same the world over, they just have slightly different external pressure and cultures to deal with. Even society doesn't change people completely, having not grown up with my father, I can still see traits in me that are from him....so ultimately, whatever side of the pond you are from, we are all the same (water, and carbon effectively).


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

Being from Denmark its hard to get some good weed. But hash on the other hand no problem. I have smoked hash for about 10 years now. The weed is just so different it dont matter what it is a little bho and the high is so much better than the stoney hash.
That being said i can make more off selling weed then hash. Theres no quality weed. Even the weed at Christiania is full of seeds. Theres no special DOG strain or anything. I can grow 5 different plants and sell them all at the same price even autos. Im not in to make money, just covering my own smoking and growing. 
Speaking af ancestry my tiptiptiptip grandma was 1 of 12 lovers of the swedish kings harem lol. I feel so dirtykiss-ass
I would love to visit the states. People wise i dont think theres a big difference from US to DK. Even though we are a little drop in the big world.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

Naughty Grannie!


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

wish i had that problem lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2013)

DST said:


> I know of a company who's promos are just that, actual promotions where they give you MONEY OFF s33ds, not just freebies (which they give you anyway)......I am sure someone will come up with the name eventually.


are you talking bout my fave se3d company? Breeders Boutique? im sure if u put a dot com at the end url find a great selection of funky stuff


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

HAHAHAHA Cool cop though


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 27, 2013)

Good morning to tha club(you know who you are). So i thought whilest having this new video game contraption called x-box would help TREMEDOUSLY in getting back to hunting shape, and it has (kinect makes me move alot) however its kinda sad to see all the folks on that system that hate spew and whats the termm the kiddies use nowadays oh yes trolling on another! Fucken a kids are fucken mean nowadays! Gone are the days when you could walk into the arcade and make some friends it seems(even though you do it via a tv and internet). I guess i need to accept the fact that doing what came as natural as washing my hands will require much more work to acomplish. The best excercise ive found is body thrusting up a tulip poplar in my backyard with a blakes hitch climbing knot. Ive always been around 205-215 and in benchpress my own bodyweight easily kinda shape, but theese surgury's and sitting on my ass last few months hurt the overall lol! I'm considering moving to the hills, farther away from the yuppies and spolied new york kids that think my state is a cool destination to take bath salts and act like fools its getting bad here too sadly. I have my spring garden planted ready to go outside in a month or two hopefully. What sucks is i have no miniscus left in my right knee because my femoral condyle scraped it out throughout my military and logging career(you dont or didnt admit an injury like that back then) so that is an ongoing horrid feeling when walking around. I refused the knee replacement surgury in hopes that the ole knee will get better with time and slow, gentle working at it. by the way STILL trying to find something similar to this....one i did find kinda close not really was 1200.00 us i almost choked!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Even the weed at Christiania is full of seeds.


Me and my buddy got some pretty good Super Silver Haze... no seeds or nothin.



HydroGp said:


> People wise i dont think theres a big difference from US to DK. Even though we are a little drop in the big world.


I can tell you, there is no big difference at all. Same stuff. People worried about their work, their family, money, and their future. People spending time with each other and their pets. And surprisingly it seems that 'they' don't spend much of their time thinking about Americans. I thought it weird.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

good morning guys didn't drink to much last night. Shut down my 400w and got my 600w mh going as I got two flowing spots now. Going to run mh for one more week, then hit them with a 1000w.

Got two plants looking sad, ever since I put them outside? So that's also why I moved them back in, plant s are green and growing but droopy.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

Going to renew my card for 99 plants and wife's today 

 all bb plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Good morning to tha club(you know who you are). So i thought whilest having this new video game contraption called x-box would help TREMEDOUSLY in getting back to hunting shape, and it has (kinect makes me move alot) however its kinda sad to see all the folks on that system that hate spew and whats the termm the kiddies use nowadays oh yes trolling on another! Fucken a kids are fucken mean nowadays! Gone are the days when you could walk into the arcade and make some friends it seems(even though you do it via a tv and internet). I guess i need to accept the fact that doing what came as natural as washing my hands will require much more work to acomplish. The best excercise ive found is body thrusting up a tulip poplar in my backyard with a blakes hitch climbing knot. Ive always been around 205-215 and in benchpress my own bodyweight easily kinda shape, but theese surgury's and sitting on my ass last few months hurt the overall lol! I'm considering moving to the hills, farther away from the yuppies and spolied new york kids that think my state is a cool destination to take bath salts and act like fools its getting bad here too sadly. I have my spring garden planted ready to go outside in a month or two hopefully. What sucks is i have no miniscus left in my right knee because my femoral condyle scraped it out throughout my military and logging career(you dont or didnt admit an injury like that back then) so that is an ongoing horrid feeling when walking around. I refused the knee replacement surgury in hopes that the ole knee will get better with time and slow, gentle working at it. View attachment 2544331by the way STILL trying to find something similar to this....one i did find kinda close not really was 1200.00 us i almost choked!



I'm just starting back at the gym and loving it. finding my feet a bit though, never had a routine just went and worked. need some sort of bench mark for some hack squats. i'll figure it out. 

that piece is sweet man, only thing i've seen close to that was the dabber/bubbler thing the guy from westcoastcure had strapped to his chest walking round the cannabis cup. i hit a dab and it took me for a bairn for a good couple of hours. only thing that cut through the many highs i'd been toking that day.

west coast cure guy was saying people are paying him to convert thier entire crops into BHO in cali. I just said yeah cool man. like yeah right someone's going to hand you over elbows to make into erl for them lmao. maybe cali is a bit laxer than i remember lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah jigfresh. True Christiania has always provided. But things have changed so much over the last year. They are really trying hard to close the sales at christiania. Somedays you cant even buy smoke. Its really sad.
Some people have made an app for smartphones where you can see the status atm. Theres police everywhere. Its scary to think of the consequence of being caught with 100g. They got these new drug testers wich tells in seconds if you have thc in the blood. If you have they take your drivers licence. So it would be great to keep away for good. But sad for Christiania.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;KSkRiQccAwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSkRiQccAwQ[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Going to renew my card for 99 plants and wife's today
> 
> View attachment 2544391View attachment 2544392 all bb plants


nice cali,that soil looks a bit clay like?whats the light ans stuff again lolim a stoned cunt


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm just starting back at the gym and loving it. finding my feet a bit though, never had a routine just went and worked. need some sort of bench mark for some hack squats. i'll figure it out.
> 
> that piece is sweet man, only thing i've seen close to that was the dabber/bubbler thing the guy from westcoastcure had strapped to his chest walking round the cannabis cup. i hit a dab and it took me for a bairn for a good couple of hours. only thing that cut through the many highs i'd been toking that day.
> 
> west coast cure guy was saying people are paying him to convert thier entire crops into BHO in cali. I just said yeah cool man. like yeah right someone's going to hand you over elbows to make into erl for them lmao. maybe cali is a bit laxer than i remember lol.



Goodstuff then! For now because the knee sweels a bit and the achilles mishap i just split 5-6 cords of wood with my maul. I cant do it as well in hot hot weather so this time of year lends me the right temp and weather to really start seeing the pile grow, and a cord here is dried hardwoods none of that flatlander bullshit wood with box elder and locust in it, im talking fucken rock maple with grains so curly you'd swear it was related to a ;poodle! That and some green yellow birch which makes me cry for my momma unless its dry or completely frozen it will NOT pop easy! I fill two 5 gallon jugs with concrete let them dry and do shrugs with those, as for squats until i TRUST my knee inplicitly i wont try, but squats will burn ya good and the results oh well they are a blessing themselves!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> west coast cure guy was saying people are paying him to convert thier entire crops into BHO in cali. I just said yeah cool man. like yeah right someone's going to hand you over elbows to make into erl for them lmao. maybe cali is a bit laxer than i remember lol.


That's real. If people are really good at making the stuff others will have them make their whole crop. For a percentage. Crazy. Folks love their dabs out here.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> nice cali,that soil looks a bit clay like?whats the light ans stuff again lolim a stoned cunt


It's Kellogg soil. Ever since I put them in new soil outside they look like that? but it's green and growing so I hope they pull throw. Got a buch of clones From Breeders Boutique. 

Smoke report on 6 week Blue pit with 12hr cureOne hit from the bong and I knew this was some fire. I can taste the Dog in it, but has a tarter sweet taste too? Running just water on one blue pit clone, and chop that this weekend. The other got's one week left then just watter for that week too. 

Freebie seeds, Casey Jones x kush 2, are frosting up nice. With nice sweet smell, also looks to be and nice yielding plant

Freebie seeds, Killer Cheese pie aka- Psycho killer x Herijuana x lemon cheese- That one is a real keeper in my book! Going to mother the fuck out of the Strain^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I'm so blessed, thanks to the breeders boutique crew.

Smelly cherry is coming out good, will see how she is in a few weeks, nothing to say on here yet.

Sour cherry looks to be a easy 7 week strain, going to start running water on here too. Plant is just so lovely to grow, purple/ruby red colors, and a heavy producer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

all that clone only in the mix! cheese pie has pedigree for sure.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

Killer Cheese pie 


Sour cherry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

looks very cheese dom for sure. does it reek like something not right??? 

sour cherry a fast finisher eh. nice.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *looks very cheese dom for sure. does it reek like something not right*???
> 
> sour cherry a fast finisher eh. nice.


 Very sweet smell of Dank and a stinker, this strain would have to be filtered out, because I can smell this shit 50 feet outside my back yard!. Think we will run with Cheese pie name, thanks don.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

good stuff im doing sweet and sour in my new grow ,ckeck it out some good mixes in that strain from bb


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2013)

I flipped 12/12 last night and for the first time ever I'm running lights at night instead of day. 6pm-6am and I'm jonesing for my morning fix of plants. I might have to change it from 8-8 so I can at least get up in the morning and see them for a quick bit. As it is now I just woke up and got 11 hours to wait


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 27, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Should have waited 2 days. Birthday promo looks awesome! I have already filled the basket  And it starts Friday
> I have a Critical Kush mamma going. Nothing to tell about yet.


I couldn't said it better my self. I'm getting 9 dutch passion autoflowering think different seeds to toss outside. Anybody have any experience with this strain before?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

guys before this goes further sweet n sour is just smelly cherry stud run through Dwezelitsame's work larry og x Sour D and Chem D. i just flung a few testers out. results are starting to come in good but i just wanted peeps to know the hard work was dwezy's not mine.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guys before this goes further sweet n sour is just smelly cherry stud run through Dwezelitsame's work larry og x Sour D and Chem D. i just flung a few testers out. results are starting to come in good but i just wanted peeps to know the hard work was dwezy's not mine.


 Who made my cheese pie-hat's off to him for the awesome strain!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

Also smoking on some, blue pit. Killer mix of strains, as this taste great. Nice to have something new in my jar as I've been smoking my bubba kush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

the lemon pheno of the psycho killer is epic, my top 3 tokes of all time. the lemon and herijuana i'm guessing come from our good buddy cof. maybe he can shed light. as again these were tester freebies i believe?!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2013)

while i play with heri quite a bit, I didn't have my hand in this one.
dezracer had a heri/cheese that was highly rated....maybe?


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I got to go, but would love to come back and find out who this awesome guy is that made my Cheese pie-Damn that name sounds so good!-And fits the strain perfected. Also has a very very sticky wax feel to it . As you guys see I'm loving this one the most so far on my Breeders boutique grow out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

i reckon it would be ripe for a back cross to the psycho killer. funkadeliasmith here bringing your cheesy pie recipes guaranteed to make you red eyed and munchied


----------



## ghb (Feb 27, 2013)

graab187 said:


> On a side note,
> 
> I just ordered some seeds from attitude. Can anyone comment on the strains if you've heard or had experience with them? Thanks!
> 
> ...


i went to amsterdam for the first time for my 16th birthday, brainstorm was on the menu at the soft temple coffee shop and it was one of the nicest smokes i have ever had, i went back there last year and it was still on the menu but the shop had gone down hill, they had it pre-bagged and for me that is an instant no-no



DST said:


> I know of a company who's promos are just that, actual promotions where they give you MONEY OFF s33ds, not just freebies (which they give you anyway)......I am sure someone will come up with the name eventually.


and what a company! no bs just dankness mixed with good service.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Going to renew my card for 99 plants and wife's today
> 
> View attachment 2544391View attachment 2544392 all bb plants


lucky bastard!



supchaka said:


> I flipped 12/12 last night and for the first time ever I'm running lights at night instead of day. 6pm-6am and I'm jonesing for my morning fix of plants. I might have to change it from 8-8 so I can at least get up in the morning and see them for a quick bit. As it is now I just woke up and got 11 hours to wait


i run my lights at night, it offers a myriad of benefits. i also get charged less by my power company for using electricity between 11pm and 6am, strange but true.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2013)

In regards to the pk x heri x lemon cheese... my guess is Dr. Green Dre made that cross. I think he messed around with lemon cheese.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> holy fucking leafy. You using real high nitrogen ferts or something?


Holy fucking asshole...
Do you just talk shit to everyone?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Would never had tried autos if it was not for freebies. I have not been growing for so long so right now im not sure what i want, but im sure i wanna try most! And its like seeds for 100 bucks. I know many who would gladly accept seeds as gifts. Seeds for guerilla grow.
> Im not getting a boner. But buying what i want + getting free seeds. lol


U just made me think...
I have probs with my Outdoor shit flowering properly where I live now, but maybe autos can deal with the weird lighting issues I have outside?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guys before this goes further sweet n sour is just smelly cherry stud run through Dwezelitsame's work larry og x Sour D and Chem D. i just flung a few testers out. results are starting to come in good but i just wanted peeps to know the hard work was dwezy's not mine.


So far the gear Dwez gifted has been top notch in my garden... I didnt know about the cross that you grew though... the Headband x chemdawg x sour d was off the chain, had an og smell and taste with a killer headband high.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Holy fucking asshole...
> Do you just talk shit to everyone?


Guess so. I'd rather be honest to people than going around tiptoeing around their feelings all the time. Its leafy. I wondered why, so I asked.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

Uhh maybe cause its an outdoor growing in the winter time...
Asking a rhetorical question just to be an asshole is different than being honest.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Uhh maybe cause its an outdoor growing in the winter time...
> Asking a rhetorical question just to be an asshole is different than being honest.


 It wasn't a rhetorical question which is probably why he answered it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 27, 2013)

stop the fucking grab ass back and forth here. This is a club about giving and sahring knowledge, not leaving fuck yiou posts for poeple. How old are we?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

All I'm saying if someone grows some weed that looks fucked up I'm going to ask why. I see that shit all the time people are like giving compliments to people who obviously have serious health issues with their plants. "Great looking plants man!" and they will have deficiency symptoms all over the place or like burns and stuff. If I post weed that looks fucked up I WANT YOU TO TELL ME. Maybe I don't know my bud doesn't look right? You know? Maybe people will think I'm asking a "rhetorical" question because its so obvious their weed looks fucked up... This is life. Not everyone is going to like you for whatever reason. I'm sorry if you don't like me, but I'm gonna do what I do.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 27, 2013)

In bc99's defense you do come off as kind of a hater.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ever hear of constructive criticism...?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> In bc99's defense you do come off as kind of a hater.


I'm just extremely blunt. Haters normally have some sort of jealousy or something. I'm not jealous.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 27, 2013)

I like both of you so I will just leave it at that. 

Peace,


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2013)

Absolutely fucking priceless.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

So my kids beds got delivered 20 min ago, and I smoked out the delivery dude.
He saw the tent in my dining room and the house smelled like weed, so he brought it up and showed pics of his grow to me lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

My new elec eBill came today
$140
Last month was $250!
I get energy assistance that takes like 1/3 off. So those are after discount
I am running more now than then.
What gives?
They just charge whatever they want I guess.
I told the wife last months bill was too high and I didnt use that much, now it seems too low, but Ill take that lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone  Heres a cookie cutter update from my journal for you all 

&#8203;Day 18




BnS x SB1



BnS x BnS 





BnS x SB2




MVK



MVK on left and a 3D o the right, put in here for sexing but Iv just decided to flower them, they are both female. I also have one of each in veg, both females. 




Nighty night 




Good morning Vert 

Day 19

This ?p x BK is really juicing up  Smells great.









Squat BP nugget.


View attachment 2544760View attachment 2544763View attachment 2544766View attachment 2544768View attachment 2544769View attachment 2544770View attachment 2544771View attachment 2544772View attachment 2544773View attachment 2544774View attachment 2544775View attachment 2544776View attachment 2544778View attachment 2544780


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So my kids beds got delivered 20 min ago, and* I smoked out the delivery dude.*
> He saw the tent in my dining room and the house smelled like weed, so he brought it up and showed pics of his grow to me lol.


 funny how Mary j, or sports can make two people-, that don't know each other, become friends after a smoke out or game.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My new elec eBill came today
> $140
> Last month was $250!
> I get energy assistance that takes like 1/3 off. So those are after discount
> ...


Bass did you get that elec dicount , after I told you about that? Or you already had it?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Bass did you get that elec dicount , after I told you about that? Or you already had it?


I already had it.
I dont get why the bill fluctuates like this though.
Last bill running a 600 and T5s $250
This bill running a 600 and a 1000 and T5s, oh and more fans. $140
SMUD is a rip-off!


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2013)

hey whodat,in that bns x sb1 & bns x sb2........was the bns the same mom?

just off of them pics id say yes,and i like the bns x sb1 more,looks like it kept tight node spaceing,with some fast onset of frost,id say that is from the (sb1 dad)

the sb2 male,looks like its just adding stretch....i could be wrong tho.

bns x bns looks spot on to the first time i seen you grow her....thats a good thing..big ol buds.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

I had 2 bns mother very similar to each other, but I cant remember if I used the same mom for all the SB crosses... I had like 3-4 crosses on each mother lol (selective branches and pollen.) Hard to say whats going on, may just be adding stretch but they smell different, I really like the smell of the SB2 cross.

I may just eat all the beans crossed with sb3 lol not sure what I was thinking with that one (oober stretchy) I guess I though it might make ultra high quality or something lol... I dont have any sb3 crosses running ATM.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So my kids beds got delivered 20 min ago, and I smoked out the delivery dude.
> He saw the tent in my dining room and the house smelled like weed, so he brought it up and showed pics of his grow to me lol.


Ahahaha, I lol'ed. Everybody's doin it! How did his grow look? lol A potential collective for cutting exchange? ahahah



bassman999 said:


> My new elec eBill came today
> $140
> Last month was $250!
> I get energy assistance that takes like 1/3 off. So those are after discount
> ...


Did it say if it was an actual read on the bill? Sometimes they don't read the meter and base your usage off from what you did the year previous. Just a though!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Ahahaha, I lol'ed. Everybody's doin it! How did his grow look? lol A potential collective for cutting exchange? ahahah
> 
> 
> 
> Did it say if it was an actual read on the bill? Sometimes they don't read the meter and base your usage off from what you did the year previous. Just a though!


He has just one strain right now and that Kens GDP.
It looked good from the pics, but what do I know I am blind!

I have Kens cut, but I dont know the authenticity yet.

I dont know if it was estimated or read actually.
Thats a good point.
I never really look at the elec bill since the girl pays it.
Ill check it out.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> He has just one strain right now and that Kens GDP.
> It looked good from the pics, but what do I know I am blind!
> 
> I have Kens cut, but I dont know the authenticity yet.
> ...


Plus if you're on that average pay plan or whatever they sometimes come back after 6 months readjust it, and charge you what you went over on the average. That's how my gas bill is anyway. I just pay what I owe every month on electric though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looked at billing history.
Goes up and down with usage.
They say I used over 400 more KWH on last bill cycle, which put part of the bill into TIER 3 pricing.
It says actual usage.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Plus if you're on that average pay plan or whatever they sometimes come back after 6 months readjust it, and charge you what you went over on the average.


I guess it is supposed to be actual usage they bill for.
I just hope next bill isnt really high


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Closeup pr0n of the pics I posted earlier.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am thinking of cake right now...
Must be all that frost-ing WHO!!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again. But ive been gone for almost a year. Thats not good enough 
Love closeups nice whodatnation!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am thinking of cake right now...
> Must be all that frost-ing WHO!!



Thanks Bass and HGP!

[video=youtube;_JR8ols4mYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JR8ols4mYc[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think its another BOY 
Stank Ape pheno 2


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think its another BOY
> Stank Ape pheno 2
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir. You should make f2's 

I also see some webbing... spider mites maybe bass.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Yessir. You should make f2's


How can I do it without him seeding all my other girls?
My girl is actually bigger, but then she is in a double sized pot lol.
They both stink even in the vegetative state


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 27, 2013)

flower him in a separate room, collect pollen and paint on with a paint brush.

or just stick the stank ape girl in the other room with him, and let him do his thing for a day, take her out, spray her down, and put her back with the others.


----------



## ghb (Feb 27, 2013)

very carefully being the answer lol.

somebody here will have the answer for sure. do you have no females or any seeds left? if not it could be a good idea if you like the strain to maybe cross it with another one you like

edit: derp, i was too slow


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I guess it is supposed to be actual usage they bill for.
> I just hope next bill isnt really high


I have a family of 6 with TV's in almost every room! 3 xboxs, ps3 and wii. I'm tier 5 every month even in winter! .18 per kwh at that tier on our care plan.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is this one a girl?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I have a family of 6 with TV's in almost every room! 3 xboxs, ps3 and wii. I'm tier 5 every month even in winter! .18 per kwh at that tier on our care plan.


We dont even use the heater in our place to save money


----------



## ghb (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Is this one a girl?
> View attachment 2544956View attachment 2544957View attachment 2544958View attachment 2544959


i would say 90% yes, you will know for sure next week.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

ghb said:


> i would say 90% yes, you will know for sure next week.


Thanx, Thats what I thought, but there is one spot that was questionable.
Either way the boy gotta get out the room


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

Had to convince my girl it is normal looking for deficiencies thru pictures. It just really like to stare at them and best as close as possible 
Check out what a plant does in 24 hours. How can water and lights create so much over so little time. It amazes me  Even with me fucking the ph. Have a lamer pen you adjust with a screwdriver. it was .8 off :/
Oh and as to tiers. We use letters A to G. I'm a G! Yeah bitch yeah! rofl its time to hit the pillow


----------



## ghb (Feb 27, 2013)

she put out a lot of flowers in 24 hours, ph gets important now so good job you fixed the meter. nice plant


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the Stank Apes out in my dining room right now.
I open ed the sliding door to get fresh air and I smelled fruit like passion fruit or star fruit.
I was looking arounf=d walking back and forth when It got stronger.
The Stank Ape female (I hope!) is the origin.
I smelled several leaves and yup.
I never smelled wed with that smell, and never a fruity smell from a plant without flowers!

BC these are some awesome genetics!

I went out and smelled the male Stank, weed smell and the faintest fruit smell.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

Found a male Herijuana.
I am thinking males show faster, and so the ones not for sure are more than likely gonna be fem.

My dogs are small and I didnt throw them into flower tent, and dont have rooted clones of them, so not sure if I should or not, since I hear the S1 gods tent to get bananas from seed.
I just know Ill forget to check em and pull them off.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Found a male Herijuana.
> I am thinking males show faster, and so the ones not for sure are more than likely gonna be fem.
> 
> My dogs are small and I didnt throw them into flower tent, and dont have rooted clones of them, so not sure if I should or not, since I hear the S1 gods tent to get bananas from seed.
> I just know Ill forget to check em and pull them off.


Who has the best herijuana? Its one I keep forgetting to try.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;m-b76yiqO1E]http://youtu.be/m-b76yiqO1E[/video]
came dancin across the water......cortez what a killer! Random music share from the nutjob.


----------



## zVice (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys, any ideas what the issue is?
ph is fine 
temps fine
Medium is coco
seems like it only old leaves

thanks in advance


----------



## zVice (Feb 27, 2013)

The southern charm turned out to be a dude 
Sad day, it had perfect node structure and the strangest smell, it smelt like a half smoked joint that had been stubbed, like burnt almost. Very strange, if only had a bit more room could've collected some spunk 

But alas he dead now



bassman999 said:


> Found a male Herijuana.
> I am thinking males show faster, and so the ones not for sure are more than likely gonna be fem.
> 
> My dogs are small and I didnt throw them into flower tent, and dont have rooted clones of them, so not sure if I should or not, since I hear the S1 gods tent to get bananas from seed.
> I just know Ill forget to check em and pull them off.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Spill damage, h2o + HID = magnification damaging the plant material.


----------



## zVice (Feb 27, 2013)

That is a high possibility, things got a bit unruly at bath time.
Forgot about that




whodatnation said:


> Spill damage, h2o + HID = magnification damaging the plant material.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

zVice said:


> That is a high possibility, things got a bit unruly at bath time.
> Forgot about that



I got some too  its like herp, pretty much everyone has a form of it lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Who has the best herijuana? Its one I keep forgetting to try.


IDK, my 1st time growing her.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

zVice said:


> The southern charm turned out to be a dude
> Sad day, it had perfect node structure and the strangest smell, it smelt like a half smoked joint that had been stubbed, like burnt almost. Very strange, if only had a bit more room could've collected some spunk
> 
> But alas he dead now


50/50 chance.
Seems like with my seeds this run I have 2 boys 2-3 girls
Will know for sure in a few days


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I got some too  its like herp, pretty much everyone has a form of it lol


Speak for yourself!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Speak for yourself!



haha, well Im just saying 

_"According Dr. Craig Austin, a dermatologist in New York City, cold sores usually aren't a sexually transmitted disease (STD). They are caused by the herpes simplex virus. There are two kinds of herpes virus: HSV-1, which is usually not an STD and occurs on the lip, and HSV-2, which usually causes herpes genitalis, which is essentially an STD in the genital area. Both viruses can be transmitted by saliva, body secretions or oral sex. If you contract either kind of herpes you will always have the virus because the cold sore lives in the sensory nerve and stays dormant in the nerve until outbreaks occur."



_So if you get cold sores, you got the herp lol


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2013)

That's what I tell my wife. I've never had a cold sore in my life, and she has. I say yeah it's cuz you stuck dirty dicks in your mouth before we met, and probably still do you skanky whore! She says it was from sunlight as a child and I said if that was a nickname for some dudes cock then maybe. Ahh the love


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Who has the best herijuana? Its one I keep forgetting to try.


I got mine from Sannie's Seeds about 4 years ago. She was bred by Motarebel and is ibl, so she's fairly stable. She could be available thru Breeder's Boutique if there is enough demand. There are 9 in currently in veg.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That's what I tell my wife. I've never had a cold sore in my life, and she has. I say yeah it's cuz you stuck dirty dicks in your mouth before we met, and probably still do you skanky whore! She says it was from sunlight as a child and I said if that was a nickname for some dudes cock then maybe. Ahh the love



Damn! hahaha! 


Thats what did it to me! Sunburn blistered and split my lip when I was a kid! Swear to FSM! It comes back when I get sick bad, but I aint been sick in over a year 
You must be immune or something lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I got mine from Sannie's Seeds about 4 years ago. She was bred by Motarebel and is ibl, so she's fairly stable. She could be available thru Breeder's Boutique if there is enough demand. There are 9 in currently in veg.
> 
> 
> cof



At first I thought you were talking about the herp lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I got mine from Sannie's Seeds about 4 years ago. She was bred by Motarebel and is ibl, so she's fairly stable. She could be available thru Breeder's Boutique if there is enough demand. There are 9 in currently in veg.
> 
> 
> cof


I knew you would eventually chime in, Sannies huh
I wondered, but never asked.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That's what I tell my wife. I've never had a cold sore in my life, and she has. I say yeah it's cuz you stuck dirty dicks in your mouth before we met, and probably still do you skanky whore! She says it was from sunlight as a child and I said if that was a nickname for some dudes cock then maybe. Ahh the love


That is too funny man. rep to ya!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I knew you would eventually chime in, Sannies huh
> I wondered, but never asked.


I'm never quiet for long.
I'm using them for a breeding program and for new batch of seeds.
They were grown from seeds that were culls from the first breeding three years ago.....90% germinated.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I'm never quiet for long.
> I'm using them for a breeding program and for new batch of seeds.
> They were grown from seeds that were culls from the first breeding three years ago.....90% germinated.
> 
> ...


I think my biggest strongest pheno is a girl, that will be nice.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

I normally wouldnt consider autos, but with my tiny backyard with bedroom lights, street light that goes off and on, and neighbors back porch light I cant get any quality from out there.
I just dont know if auto can still flower right with intermittent light conditions


----------



## mac.os.x (Feb 27, 2013)

*Tomorrow Im buying this Lumatek Setup for $225.00 ... Cant wait*
1x 600w Lumatek HPS Bulb 
1x Xtrasun 6" air cooled hoods
1x Lumatek LK600 dimmable electronic ballasts that work on MH or HPS bulbs and they run at 120v or 240v
1x Set Rachaet Hangers
1x Timer
1x 6inch Carbon Filter

*Thats a steal ....for 225 dollars *


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> *Tomorrow Im buying this Lumatek Setup for $225.00 ... Cant wait*
> 1x 600w Lumatek HPS Bulb
> 1x Xtrasun 6" air cooled hoods
> 1x Lumatek LK600 dimmable electronic ballasts that work on MH or HPS bulbs and they run at 120v or 240v
> ...


looks like good deal to me!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> *Tomorrow Im buying this Lumatek Setup for $225.00 ... Cant wait*
> 1x 600w Lumatek HPS Bulb
> 1x Xtrasun 6" air cooled hoods
> 1x Lumatek LK600 dimmable electronic ballasts that work on MH or HPS bulbs and they run at 120v or 240v
> ...


Total steal. I have that same ballast its been rock solid. The LK600. Even if all the other stuff besides the hood/ballast is crap I'd buy it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> *Tomorrow Im buying this Lumatek Setup for $225.00 ... Cant wait*
> 1x 600w Lumatek HPS Bulb
> 1x Xtrasun 6" air cooled hoods
> 1x Lumatek LK600 dimmable electronic ballasts that work on MH or HPS bulbs and they run at 120v or 240v
> ...


Hell ya bro. I run 2 Lumatek ballasts, I have a JD lighting one that I don't use anymore but it was solid.

Welcome to the 600 club!


----------



## mac.os.x (Feb 27, 2013)

Thx, its my first 600 grow, I'm lookin at tents right now trying to find one to put it in.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> Thx, its my first 600 grow, I'm lookin at tents right now trying to find one to put it in.


No problem bro. If you have any questions feel free to ask, there are some good people here. 

I have my 600 in a 4x4 with a cool tube as that's the perfect light spread. You can go smaller as many people here do. 

Just ask around and see what works for others and then customize to your situation.


----------



## Darkjasper (Feb 27, 2013)

Just don't go to small with the 600. Heat is not going to be a issue with a cool tube but I found out that one plant in a 36x36 fills up nicely. Two would be pushing it. If I could go back and rebuy I would go with a 48x48.

I have learned, buy with room to grow so you don't continuously buy things.

Here is my one plant at around 4 weeks of flower. Super happy with it as its my first grow.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hell ya bro. I run 2 Lumatek ballasts, I have a* JD lighting one *that I don't use anymore but it was solid.
> 
> Welcome to the 600 club!


We know that's my #1 brand right there. For a cheap ballast. There great.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Is this one a girl?
> View attachment 2544956View attachment 2544957View attachment 2544958View attachment 2544959


Bass am I seeing things or do I see pistils in pic three on the back side of the image between your fingers?

[video=youtube;Ba7VHUHpmTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba7VHUHpmTs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No problem bro. If you have any questions feel free to ask, there are some good people here.
> 
> I have my 600 in a 4x4 with a cool tube as that's the perfect light spread. You can go smaller as many people here do.
> 
> Just ask around and see what works for others and then customize to your situation.



In my humble opinion cooltubes Iv used have shit light spread and a bad hot spot under the bulb, they are great for vertical though. I plan on dropping my a/c hoods next grow and going barebulb again


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Is this one a girl?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544956View attachment 2544957View attachment 2544958View attachment 2544959



That is a female


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

Morgen ya bunch of simplexes..lol. Don't get me started on the H!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That is a female


_That's_ not a female!
_*THAT'S*_ a female!
(Raquelus Welchius Cannabinacae)


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Bass am I seeing things or do I see pistils in pic three on the back side of the image between your fingers?
> 
> [video=youtube;Ba7VHUHpmTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba7VHUHpmTs[/video]





whodatnation said:


> That is a female


Thanx for the replies.
I am a happy daddy..lol its a girl!
And she sure smells girls too, and fruity and sweet.


DST said:


> Morgen ya bunch of simplexes..lol. Don't get me started on the H!


Morgen and goodnight!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Morgen ya bunch of simplexes..lol. Don't get me started on the H!


lol, time for bed for me.

DST who made Cheese pie? It's P.K x herijuana x lemon cheese seeds. I had to give it a name.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

Wleterusten, Bass slaap lekker jongen


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Morgen ya bunch of simplexes..lol. Don't get me started on the H!


she's not meant to be an eye opener.....more of an eye closer.
Good Morning.....now good night for me.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Slaap lekker to you all  Is that right? lol


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

I was referring to Herpes, not to Herijuana, lmao.



curious old fart said:


> she's not meant to be an eye opener.....more of an eye closer.
> Good Morning.....now good night for me.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> Slaap lekker to you all  Is that right? lol


Bijna, het is: Slaap Lekker Allemaal!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Slaap lekker to you all  Is that right? lol





DST said:


> Bijna, het is: Slaap Lekker Allemaal!









[video=youtube_share;KGl8ocDWggM]http://youtu.be/KGl8ocDWggM[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I certainly cleared the room there........tum te tum. Everyone has gone to bed. Well, I guess my name is not Bagpuss...
[youtube]dpwhohWhrEE[/youtube]

"fat cat puss...anbd when Bagpuss wakes up, all his friends do"...cof is Professor Yaffle, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Well I certainly cleared the room there........tum te tum. Everyone has gone to bed. Well, I guess my name is not Bagpuss...
> [youtube]dpwhohWhrEE[/youtube]
> 
> "fat cat puss...anbd when Bagpuss wakes up, all his friends do"...cof is Professor Yaffle, lol.


.....and I'm going to bed as soon as I quit laughing. Well played.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like your stuck with me for a bit, before the sandman sneaks up with a rag doused in chlorophyll.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

Night COF....so Doob's just a romantic chat with me and you then. How's the ickle Extrema's coming along?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6CHs4x2uqcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHs4x2uqcQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 27, 2013)

A loaf of bread, a jug of wine, some cheese, and thou...

The seedlings are growing up quite well & healthy.
They went through a bit of a slow period, but I think it was for root growth, because they are really taking off now.

Will be moving this one to it's final hempy bucket soon.








And the little ones:


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

Morning Hydrogp, hows DK this fine morning?


HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;6CHs4x2uqcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHs4x2uqcQ[/video]





DoobieBrother said:


> A loaf of bread, a jug of wine, some cheese, and thou...
> 
> The seedlings are growing up quite well & healthy.
> They went through a bit of a slow period, but I think it was for root growth, because they are really taking off now.
> ...


Sweet Doobs. Furry catepillar plant is looking dark and dangerous!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

He kijk ik kan vloeiend Nederlands typen! Het is zo cool, ik niet eens te proberen!
Okok Im ga naar mijn mooie planten zoeken voor een minuut en een beetje van bubble hash,,,, dan is het licht uit te roken voor me.


Dat was een vreemde video die u geplaatst, DST, als het nemen van zuur of zoiets.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

Should be lots of bud sites on that one after it's been grown out a bit more and flowered (if it's female).
Will be raising them up closer to the light tomorrow, and also making a new screen to help me get my scrog on.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

Orange worm plant holders on a stick?  Healthy looking plants uhm. Whats your medium ratio doobs? Looks like you dont keep a res on your hempy buckets? Or is it just not your hempys im looking at ?
Btw nice to see your happy ass again


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> He kijk ik kan vloeiend Nederlands typen! Het is zo cool, ik niet eens te proberen!
> Okok Im ga naar mijn mooie planten zoeken voor een minuut en een beetje van bubble hash,,,, dan is het licht uit te roken voor me.
> 
> 
> Dat was een vreemde video die u geplaatst, DST, als het nemen van zuur of zoiets.


Ja lige som man troede du lå og sov, så kom du lige fra højre med en skarp bemærkning 

Det er noget af en syre video. Har aldrig prøvet syre. Men kan godt li en god svamp.

Morning DST. Its actually pretty bummer dark and cold. Its taking me alittle longer today to walk the dogs  Lots of wood in the fireoven (Stove? No)


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

mufkees!!!! lol.



whodatnation said:


> He kijk ik kan vloeiend Nederlands typen! Het is zo cool, ik niet eens te proberen!
> Okok Im ga naar mijn mooie planten zoeken voor een minuut en een beetje van bubble hash,,,, dan is het licht uit te roken voor me.
> 
> 
> Dat was een vreemde video die u geplaatst, DST, als het nemen van zuur of zoiets.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

I use Fox Farm Ocean Forrest soil for the seedlings.
Haven't put the larger, topped one in a hempy yet, but when I do it will be in 100% perlite (plus the dirt around the original root mass).
Have been really tired the last few days, and sleeping a lot.
Got a cold or flu from somewhere, too, so am not long for this night, though will probably only sleep 4 or 5 hours.
Until then, I am here to annoy and confound the masses!


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

I think most Northern countries can pick up Dutch lingo quite easily. Looking at Danish it's not too much different. My sisters ex husbands family have Danish blood. The Great Granfather is some Baron or something. Was a real weird inbred looking dude!


HydroGp said:


> Ja lige som man troede du lå og sov, så kom du lige fra højre med en skarp bemærkning
> 
> Det er noget af en syre video. Har aldrig prøvet syre. Men kan godt li en god svamp.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;B02Eedpn1HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B02Eedpn1HI[/video]
Haha i almost forgot.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

Some ice I made in the last couple of days. I just used the shwag from my rolling tray that I collect over time(all those twigs and bits that don't make it into the joint (yes, twigs as well). It's not full melt, but it tastes great and smells like dank dog (I think the overiding taste in all the weeds, lol).

edit. oops, the pics.





out of foucs close up...it's still morning here afte rall.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

i want some Congo Blast!!!!


HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;B02Eedpn1HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B02Eedpn1HI[/video]
> Haha i almost forgot.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I use Fox Farm Ocean Forrest soil for the seedlings.
> Haven't put the larger, topped one in a hempy yet, but when I do it will be in 100% perlite (plus the dirt around the original root mass).
> Have been really tired the last few days, and sleeping a lot.
> Got a cold or flu from somewhere, too, so am not long for this night, though will probably only sleep 4 or 5 hours.
> Until then, I am here to annoy and confound the masses!


Sorry to hear about the cold. Its big and out there right now.Tea and lots of it with a little splash of rom to make you sleep better. Ive had influenza twice since november. Got healthy a week then sick again, doh.
Well i better be walking the dogs.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

The wife was at a party last night and I was crashed out on the couch again at early oclock.


DoobieBrother said:


> I use Fox Farm Ocean Forrest soil for the seedlings.
> Haven't put the larger, topped one in a hempy yet, but when I do it will be in 100% perlite (plus the dirt around the original root mass).
> Have been really tired the last few days, and sleeping a lot.
> Got a cold or flu from somewhere, too, so am not long for this night, though will probably only sleep 4 or 5 hours.
> Until then, I am here to annoy and confound the masses!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

wow DST looks great how much would you recon that is in grams? Must have been collecting for some period :]


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

I am quite messy at making joints so I tend to spill some. So not so long really. I chucked a bag of trim in as well to bulk it out. This is the 20 micron and the 75 micron. I would say there is about 4-5 grams there in total (with the 120 micron, and the 160 included) I normally just use the 160 for medibles though. Quick and easy medible recipe. Take your 160 micron hash. Some chocolate (I found some white and dark chocolate that was lying in the cupboard). Melt that in a glass dish over hot water with some butter. Add your kief and continue melting. Then I just dripped it over waffles and munched away....yum yum. Took me about 5 minutes to do that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

Hash: it's what for breakfast!


A little Tony Franklin, for others into good bass playing:

[video=youtube_share;jxZukx-Drw0]http://youtu.be/jxZukx-Drw0[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

DST said:


> I am quite messy at making joints so I tend to spill some. So not so long really. I chucked a bag of trim in as well to bulk it out. This is the 20 micron and the 75 micron. I would say there is about 4-5 grams there in total (with the 120 micron, and the 160 included) I normally just use the 160 for medibles though. Quick and easy medible recipe. Take your 160 micron hash. Some chocolate (I found some white and dark chocolate that was lying in the cupboard). Melt that in a glass dish over hot water with some butter. Add your kief and continue melting. Then I just dripped it over waffles and munched away....yum yum. Took me about 5 minutes to do that.


Yup im having waffles tonight  Aw sounds great


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mornin 6'ers.... Hope everyones doin great 

A little question does anyone have a pic of a true hermi from seed no stress involved? Lol

Got some blue cheese runnin jst now n av got a feelin 2 are hermi from the get go


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I'm off to bed.
You all have a good day, out there!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys. Just got home... bit of a late night. Hope everyone is well. Almost lunch time for you folks over there... just in case you weren't sure.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

Ure right Jig i should get some lunch 
Aw im of for a bloodtest. I just hope they dont fuck up all my veins lol. Cya in some hours.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Not related to anything I met a guy from who was visiting LA from switzerland tonight. He had an odd accent... sounded almost german, but less intelligible.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Not related to anything I met a guy from who was visiting LA from switzerland tonight. He had an odd accent... sounded almost german, but less intelligible.

EDIT: More random... are any of you folks only children like me?


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

That's maybe because the speak German in Switzerland lad, lol. Or higher German I think they refer to it as.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Mornin 6'ers.... Hope everyones doin great
> 
> A little question does anyone have a pic of a true hermi from seed no stress involved? Lol
> 
> Got some blue cheese runnin jst now n av got a feelin 2 are hermi from the get go


Somewhere. I have an MTF that was a pure herm. I am sure I cna find the pic somewhere. The 2 dogs I chopped down just now hermed on me, ffs! First time since being cloned. I never really got any pics of them though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 28, 2013)

No worries ill move on, This isnt the 600 club i met months ago. that and i shoulda strangled that scrawny lil fuckers neck when i was there but i digress there's still time. Have fun.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

VTM, what are you on about? And watch moving on with that dodgy knee.

And sorry, not the Club you bumped into. I am sure the 600 Fairy just landed in your neck of the woods?!??!?!?!?!

You need a


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

Shit, 600 club has been a blessing for me. Will be part of this crew till riu kills it-they will, when they have to up grade there stuff. Happen to another place I go to, that run this site


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

But I know dst will make a new thread. For us to come back


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

haha, anyone can make the thread. It's the peeps in it that make it

Anyway, off to get Biopuncture'd......

behave yourselves now!! lol.


----------



## mac.os.x (Feb 28, 2013)

This tent should be ok right for my 600 ? I think ima get this. http://www.amazon.com/Reflective-48-inch-78-inch-Hydroponics-Indoor/dp/B007ZXLYZA/ref=lp_3480699011_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1362058724&sr=1-22


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> This tent should be ok right for my 600 ? I think ima get this. http://www.amazon.com/Reflective-48-inch-78-inch-Hydroponics-Indoor/dp/B007ZXLYZA/ref=lp_3480699011_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1362058724&sr=1-22


yes will work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

what ya think lads, knock'd up a mini cloner for the DWC test run of the smelly fingerez

View attachment 2546066View attachment 2546067View attachment 2546069View attachment 2546070View attachment 2546071View attachment 2546072

just water and a drop or two of clonex. how long you reckon for roots? a week or so? 

if it doesn't work i'm going to have the smallest dwc pet project LMAO


----------



## mac.os.x (Feb 28, 2013)

Im bout to leave to go buy my new 600 Lumatek setup. Ill take some pics of it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what ya think lads, knock'd up a mini cloner for the DWC test run of the smelly fingerez
> 
> View attachment 2546066View attachment 2546067View attachment 2546069View attachment 2546070View attachment 2546071View attachment 2546072
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see some roots pop.

Also my smelly cherry is starting to , well get smelly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

That would be a SWC, no?
Shallow Water Culture?
I wonder how many zippers you could get off half a pint...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

So how much grow crap to you guys have, and do you use it, or just a rat pack? Fore me just lights and buckets, 2 1000w, 3 600w, 400w mh ballast, hp 400w ballast, 2-4 feet t12's, 8 bulb t5ho setup, 2 feet t12, and 5 cfls, 3 cloning domes, and 6 gallons of nutes, 8 bulbs of difference watts, 50 black buckets. lol guess I'm a pack rat for grow stuff. 

lol looks to be a small amount for me vs some other people on here.

Most hid ballasts are just for back up though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Can't wait to see some roots pop.
> Also my smelly cherry is starting to , well get smelly.


me too, i'm going to be ecstatic to see nice shiny whites in a week. 

smelly cherry starting to smell like candy?


DoobieBrother said:


> That would be a SWC, no?
> Shallow Water Culture?
> I wonder how many zippers you could get off half a pint...


hahahah you know when it's done it's job cloning i might just set it away as a DWC in flower just to see. I bet I could pull a half zip 12/12 from root. well maybe a little less, it'd not be close enough to the 600.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow dude, you got a lot of grow stuff. I'm down to just a 1000w, and 250w ballast. Bulbs for both with extras, then lots of just little peices of shit. Little bits of chain, nuts and bolts, airline, hydroton, fan controller, etc, etc. It's mostly either in the attic, or below my deck.

And dst... thanks mate. That would explain the accent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

so i grew a 3 headed amaryllis this spring.[video][/video]

<a href="http://makeagif.com/NZFhw6" title="NZFhw6 on Make A Gif, Animated Gifs"><img src="http://makeagif.com/media/2-28-2013/NZFhw6.gif" alt="NZFhw6 on Make A Gif, Animated Gifs"></a><div style="font-size:11px;">make <a href="http://makeagif.com/" title="make a gif">animated gifs</a> like this at MakeAGif</div>


a time laps of sorts. haha i'm hopeless at this uploading in the right format, should i be using pic or vid? 


fuck it here's a link: http://makeagif.com/i/NZFhw6 


FAIL


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Does this work?

LOL... Fail x 2. I don't know mate. Looks cool on the link.



Don GnT said:


>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

can't be that hard there's guys doing it in the lolz thread daily.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Somewhere. I have an MTF that was a pure herm. I am sure I cna find the pic somewhere. The 2 dogs I chopped down just now hermed on me, ffs! First time since being cloned. I never really got any pics of them though.


Am sure they are,will try get some pics but may be too small for ma shitty fne cam lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

................Hmm the color is gone?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

I think it's not working here because the total file size is too big, otherwise it should show up and be animated.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Not related to anything I met a guy from who was visiting LA from switzerland tonight. He had an odd accent... sounded almost german, but less intelligible.
> 
> EDIT: More random... are any of you folks only children like me?


I'm young lol. How old are you bro.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> But I know dst will make a new thread. For us to come back


I hope that that they dont eff it up for a long time. I love the 600 club, not sure what vt is talking about.



mac.os.x said:


> This tent should be ok right for my 600 ? I think ima get this. http://www.amazon.com/Reflective-48-inch-78-inch-Hydroponics-Indoor/dp/B007ZXLYZA/ref=lp_3480699011_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1362058724&sr=1-22


Yes it will work fine, this is the one I use, it's a lil more but it's solid. 

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Worth-Shanty-Hydroponics-Indoor/dp/B005EG2M3S/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1362068682&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=earth+worth+4x4+grow+tent

I've found that it's always better to think of long term when purchasing shit for growing then short term. I've had some tents that were total shit, not saying that one is but I've never had that one so I'm sure it will work fine.

Well good morning 6er's! Glad to see everyone is still alive and well lol, well most of us.

The snow is finally starting to melt! Yay! I can't believe first of spring is only 20 days away. Doesn't seem possible but I'm so ready for it.

As most of you know I have started my own thread and and trying to help out as many as I can with it. I will still be here a lot but I will dedicated to my thread as it's most likely going to become a journal for a tool for people that need help.

Tomorrow is feed day so I'll snap some shots of vinnie, did some trimming on her yesterday to open up some of the lower bud sites, she's getting big and frosty! She's only got 21 days left.

Stay high guys


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2546133................Hmm the color is gone?


The .GIF file was reduced in quality to get it down in file size, I would guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

oh nooooooooo it's gone cack broon . i assure you it's a corking red colour.....



anyway enough amaryllis pr0n


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

I'ma gunna try it...

3.36MB at 256 colors:








32KB file size with 64 colors:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

Nope.
I'm doomed to stupid.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> No worries ill move on, This isnt the 600 club i met months ago. that and i shoulda strangled that scrawny lil fuckers neck when i was there but i digress there's still time. Have fun.


What are you trippin on? Still the same 600 I have always known. Threatening to strangle people is Definitely Not the 600 way. 


Group Hug!!!!!




209 Cali closet grower said:


> So how much grow crap to you guys have, and do you use it, or just a rat pack? Fore me just lights and buckets, 2 1000w, 3 600w, 400w mh ballast, hp 400w ballast, 2-4 feet t12's, 8 bulb t5ho setup, 2 feet t12, and 5 cfls, 3 cloning domes, and 6 gallons of nutes, 8 bulbs of difference watts, 50 black buckets. lol guess I'm a pack rat for grow stuff.
> 
> lol looks to be a small amount for me vs some other people on here.
> 
> Most hid ballasts are just for back up though


I have nothing extra except for some random nutes, I always pass on my old gear to someone who may need it, or it's broken and I throw it away. I hate to see good equip go to waste.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Morin 6'ers
Wake and bake with some GDP and I am sipping the strong coffee because my eyes are almost shut.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have nothing extra except for some random nutes, I always pass on my old gear to someone who may need it, or it's broken and I throw it away. I hate to see good equip go to waste.


This is my secret to not having tons of stuff laying around. I give it all away. I think i've given away 4 ballasts, 2 reflectors, Lots and lots of bottles of nutes and such, net pots, hydroton, soil, meters, fans, the list goes on and on. The only stuff left is stuff people don't want.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> This is my secret to not having tons of stuff laying around. I give it all away. I think i've given away 4 ballasts, 2 reflectors, Lots and lots of bottles of nutes and such, net pots, hydroton, soil, meters, fans, the list goes on and on. The only stuff left is stuff people don't want.


I think all stuff is valuable when it comes to growing  

I always seem to find a way to use shit I have laying around lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> This is my secret to not having tons of stuff laying around. I give it all away. I think i've given away 4 ballasts, 2 reflectors, Lots and lots of bottles of nutes and such, net pots, hydroton, soil, meters, fans, the list goes on and on. The only stuff left is stuff people don't want.


[video=youtube_share;INZdeA9w-N4]http://youtu.be/INZdeA9w-N4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

.............


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

My ol' lady thinks I'm a tool.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My ol' lady thinks I'm a tool.


I always make sure I use the right tool when it comes to my girl


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2013)

Speaking of which, today is a day for cinnamon rolls.
Oven is about pre-heated and ready to go.
Pics in a little over 30-minutes.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2013)

I sprayed in the garage with the 6" exhausting, and was in there for almost 2 hrs spraying when I started feeling dizzy.
I went outside and threw up.
I think I shoulda worn a respirator!
I came back in and the whole house smells HELLA strong of pesticide!
I thought the exhaust was good enough, guess not.
I left and came back 30 min later still way too strong to be in here.
All windows open and fans on now

IM A TOOL!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I sprayed in the garage with the 6" exhausting, and was in there for almost 2 hrs spraying when I started feeling dizzy.
> I went outside and threw up.
> I think I shoulda worn a respirator!
> I came back in and the whole house smells HELLA strong of pesticide!
> ...


Knuckle Head!!! If you were a Spider Mite you would be dead.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

FFS mate. Quit trying to kill yourself. Hopefully you at least killed the fucking bugs. The place wouldn't be the same without you bassman... be careful. 

Here's some pics to help you feel better. Leaves are looking quite sativa-ish. I've never grown a plant that looked anything like it.

Sour D #1:


Sour D #2:


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 28, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2546204.............


Had a capatain on a ship that always preached that, after guys got cut using knife as screwdriver


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's some frosty pr0n for you guys 

Vintage 06 

View attachment 2546544
View attachment 2546545


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Not bad...

reminds me of a strain my buddy made, Purple le Pew ( power skunk x royal purple kush)


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well I tried to take a nap since I felt so tired but didnt fall asleep.
Anyway up again and gotta do some dished and mop I guess.
I sprayed the last 4 girls and turned the lights out and will put em back and turn lights back on in like 30 min I guess.


I feel lots better with my time outside btw.


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn you Doobs, always making me hungry LOL. Feel better Bass. Lesson learned, I hope you're back to 100% in no time.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn them insects :/ I found a tiny fly in my tent today. Im blaming my girl for putting basil and other spices into my tent. Should blame myself cause i let her. Not to worried(Until theres 10 tomorrow).
10min to weed country ep.2 Yihaa. I LIKE IT ALOT


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> 10min to weed country ep.2 Yihaa. I LIKE IT ALOT


...it was on last night. I found a new hero in Mr. Smith.....his genetics are outstanding.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;QbmJ7MWnwIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbmJ7MWnwIk[/video]
Damn, looks efficient. But unhealthy. Would'nt the plants take up more of the pesticides when the lights are on?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> ...it was on last night. I found a new hero in Mr. Smith.....his genetics are outstanding.
> 
> 
> cof


Wohoo can't wait


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2013)

That is freakin awesome. I would probably treat them a little while before the lights kicked on. I've never heard of his treatment solution, but I'm definitely interested. Mites can SUCK IT!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;QbmJ7MWnwIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbmJ7MWnwIk[/video]
> Damn, looks efficient. But unhealthy. Would'nt the plants take up more of the pesticides when the lights are on?


containers are way too huge for the size plants... looks like a waste of space imho


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2013)

one of the comments from the video

_*easiest way is to get a couple of c02 tanks and bring the co2 level to 10000 ppm for like two hours itll kill all the bugs and you dont have to keep fighting them bugs itll kill all of the bugs do it two three times&#65279; to kill all the eggs also*_

That might work.


----------



## Californicater (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone else fantasize about how that paint sprayer would make rinsing bubble hash bags super fast?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

Ive seen great plants grown in mini containers. But i have made a 50Liter scrog box. and i think it is perfect  Its always a taste thing but if you have the room id rather go big. After my last grow wow root crazyness. I think they take up lots of space if allowed.
If you were to grow a massive plant you would want a strong root system to suport the uptake of water and nutes. So id say it depends on the grower  That said im trying a 5liter sog next to my scrog when i finish my rooms 

For that size plants.. Yeah i hear you. Didnt see that. Just thought you meant in general


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2013)

To each their own 


Id rather pay for less medium, have smaller lighter containers, and get the same results...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

i'm more bothered about how quick i can rip it out if landlord or worse want in.

looks a sweet grow scrog box thingymabob though.


----------



## mac.os.x (Feb 28, 2013)

*Heres my new 600!!!!..HydroFarm XtraSun 6 Inch Hood, Lumatek Super HPS Bulb, Lumatek 600 Watt Dimmable Ballast with Super Lumen Mode, and a 6inch Carbon Filter, Timer.....Took a few pics real quick. *


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm more bothered about how quick i can rip it out if landlord or worse want in.
> 
> looks a sweet grow scrog box thingymabob though.


And now look what your dwc clone idea made me do! Thx man


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wow dude, you got a lot of grow stuff. I'm down to just a 1000w, and 250w ballast. Bulbs for both with extras, then lots of just little peices of shit. Little bits of chain, nuts and bolts, airline, hydroton, fan controller, etc, etc. It's mostly either in the attic, or below my deck.
> 
> And dst... thanks mate. That would explain the accent.


And a nifty cooltube lol



giggles26 said:


> I think all stuff is valuable when it comes to growing
> 
> I always seem to find a way to use shit I have laying around lol.


Me duce!



wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2546133................Hmm the color is gone?


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

A gfrower called HAyduke tried to put his whole plant into a bag and filled it with CO2, still never got rid of all the bugs.....
just saying


bassman999 said:


> one of the comments from the video
> 
> _*easiest way is to get a couple of c02 tanks and bring the co2 level to 10000 ppm for like two hours itll kill all the bugs and you dont have to keep fighting them bugs itll kill all of the bugs do it two three times&#65279; to kill all the eggs also*_
> 
> That might work.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm young lol. How old are you bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, I dont see your thread? most recent one you started says it was in december and its about hoarders... Me no see!


No im not an only child, and yes I have lots of grow stuff everywhere lol  

Howdy sixas! Im all bubbly  plants are going crazy 



Iv emptied entire tanks in a 8x8x8 room and still had problems,,,, but like it says, needs to be done multiple times for the future hatchlings too. 



DST said:


> A gfrower called HAyduke tried to put his whole plant into a bag and filled it with CO2, still never got rid of all the bugs.....
> just saying


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

I consider everything in my house to be a potential grow medium/tool. The wife is always accusing me of everything ending up in the stank room, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

DST said:


> A gfrower called HAyduke tried to put his whole plant into a bag and filled it with CO2, still never got rid of all the bugs.....
> just saying


I believe that his ppm was only 2500, not the 10,000 and it was only applied one time. It's plausable.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 28, 2013)

club 600, where birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

Great series that weed country! But way passed bed time. See ya tomorrow! Nighty night


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I believe that his ppm was only 2500, not the 10,000 and it was only applied one time. It's plausable.
> 
> 
> cof



Iv gotten light headed in the sealed room lol If the PPM was high enough I could actually taste it, i think  

Anything that breaths o2 can be killed with a long enough concentration of co2, but then you have possible issues with bugs going into hibernation MITES DO THIS.




And for something different  MORE BUBBLE HASH TIME!



​


----------



## Californicater (Feb 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Great series that weed country! But way passed bed time. See ya tomorrow! Nighty night


Those vigilanti cops were making me so mad. They really believe they are doing something righteous. When in reality they are such a waste of government spending.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

cosign^^^^^^


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Anything that breaths o2 can be killed with a long enough concentration of co2, but then you have possible issues with bugs going into hibernation MITES DO THIS.


I think it's like a spray, repeat every 3 days for 3 treatments. As a gas, it will get into areas that are not, or cannot be reached by a spray.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

Californicater said:


> Those vigilanti cops were making me so mad. They really believe they are doing something righteous. When in reality they are such a waste of government spending.


They went out of their way to obtain cops with a rasputin attitude. 
This is only for six episode and then they are switching to the cops viewpoint (how much worse can it get?)....according to reports.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey, I dont see your thread? most recent one you started says it was in december and its about hoarders... Me no see!
> 
> 
> No im not an only child, and yes I have lots of grow stuff everywhere lol
> ...


Here you go whodat

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/628580-giggles-garden-eden-join-me.html


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

I see it as more refer madness propaganda for any unsure viewers. Anyone suppressing the miracle herb,,,,  My bloods staring to bubble like this stuff Im smoking on......
Woooooossssssaaaaaa.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

cops in my area are crooked as hell. u gotta watch it or they will steal from you. i could sit here and tell you guys like 5 SERIOUS REAL stories about the local authorities stealing plants, drugs, and money. not to mention shooting pets, destroying houses, and hurting people.

meanwhile our crime is out of control... great job cops. ive even had to get a cop to back off of my ex girl who passed. he kept bugging her for nude pics. i told one of his superiors, and one of his co-wokers. i basically was laughed at... i had to threaten the fuck-tard myself.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> cops in my area are crooked as hell. u gotta watch it or they will steal from you. i could sit here and tell you guys like 5 SERIOUS REAL stories about the local authorities stealing plants, drugs, and money. not to mention shooting pets, destroying houses, and hurting people.
> 
> meanwhile our crime is out of control... great job cops. ive even had to get a cop to back off of my ex girl who passed. he kept bugging her for nude pics. i told one of his superiors, and one of his co-wokers. i basically was laughed at... i had to threaten the fuck-tard myself.



They would rather pick on peaceful potheads than dangerous junkies and drunkies. Its EASIER for them, they are lazy! Did you know the average criminal has a higher IQ than an average police officer? 

Ok, so I know there are good cops and they have a purpose, but we have not held popo to the high standards they need to be. It should be an honor and privilege to serve your community in such a way. If you break the law as someone swore to uphold it, you should receive 3x + the penalty of an ordinary citizen comiting the same crime.


----------



## Lykn (Feb 28, 2013)

club 600 sure why not ...

heres my grow check it out !!!

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/629026-perpetual-harvest-pic-heavy-venus.html


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

Randome pr0n update. 

Sunset, seen better out here I'll get a nice one eventually.


Frosting more and more everyday 



Blue Pit, just getting better and better. Should get 8 nice colas from her 



Short BP, damn near zero branching.



Yet another BP, in veg. It now has 24 main tops but 8 are for future clones. 
I got big plans for this girl  Will be vegged for 2+ more months. It will grow around a vertical 600 bare bulb placed in the center of the canopy, plan on having 32 main colas stretch up and around the bulb.


See what getting high does to you? hehe, will be doing the vert internal canopy thing with this one too  
(Background, Waiting for the new babies to pop) BnS x SB1 and SSSD x PBOG


Garlic, kicking anus.  Should be cool when they start blooming!


----------



## Lykn (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice I had a little bonzai thing going on myself from some clones.. gotta do it again


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

welcome^^my friend


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Popping some chembands tonight 

Lets get this grow on the road


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Popping some chembands tonight
> 
> Lets get this grow on the road


that sounds like a strain i'd dig!  i got an unknown "chemdawg" clone going in veg right now, and a couple other Chem family strains.
be sure to keep us updated on that one!

wow im pretty fried from that little pitiful white rhino i showed u guys a while back. i didnt see that comin'


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Randome pr0n update.
> 
> Sunset, seen better out here I'll get a nice one eventually.
> 
> ...


this post is all screwed up for me for some reason... bummer dude. i can only see the thumbs. except for in this reply box...

EDIT: AH, there she blows! n/m all that jazz. i see em. nice!

i have some garlic chives going in a window, i shoulda put em under the big lamps  nice stuff bro!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

im jealous of your patience with the canopy man. thats usually my strong suit, lately ive been slackin off.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 28, 2013)

What's up everyone?? Couple pics to share day 25 of flower, 1st would be GSC, 2nd the Kryponite Kush & 3rd the Hawaiian OG. Hope you like them. Stay Lit & Peace Out!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

a little veg pr0n and a shot of a little lower bud from the Blue Widow. stinks! insane wierd smell. pine needles and artifical blue raspberry is all i can come up with.

the left is the chemdawg clone, on the right is the Psycho Killer. i dont know if u can tell, but look at the node gap difference. that Psycho killer pheno has some super tight ass nodes! im very impressed with the way this PK is turning out to grow so far. its always nice when u get a sativa hybrid with close nodes and nice even growth structure. im gonna take the two lower branches off for clones prolly in the next couple days.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

The TV industry has been searching for a show about mj will little success. I suggest that they use an proven formula. They have Bar Rescue, Hotel Rescue and now Car Lot Rescue where they take a failing business and turn it around. The first step is to change the attitude of the owner and then the cosmetic issues. I suggest that they create a Garden Rescue where a crack crew of club 600 analizes the grow and makes the needed changes.....any volunteers?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

I would love to be a grow consultant!  lol. That reminds me of the "pimp my grow" idea haha
I can see it now, all of us in a smokey room forever debating what the best rout to take is hehe


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

We could be like the "Ganja Geek Squad" with a fleet of old VW Bugs. Beep Beep!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

helluva an idea cof. and that would be popular too. you could learn alot and get some bud pr0n in the process. seriously a good idea in washing ton and colorado, or portugal or ireland or whatever it takes.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> We could be like the "Ganja Geek Squad" with a fleet of old VW Bugs. Beep Beep!!


I watched a cops episode once where they pulled over a VW van. the guys was an old hippie or something and he had a pot plant in the back.

i geuss those VW's are the true flagship of potheads! fucking hilarious!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> The TV industry has been searching for a show about mj will little success. I suggest that they use an proven formula. They have Bar Rescue, Hotel Rescue and now Car Lot Rescue where they take a failing business and turn it around. The first step is to change the attitude of the owner and then the cosmetic issues. I suggest that they create a Garden Rescue where a crack crew of club 600 analizes the grow and makes the needed changes.....any volunteers?
> 
> 
> cof


 I did grow consulting for almost 3 1/2 years getting paid for it, and I will NEVER do it again. 

99% of the consulting work that I did on "Garden Rescue" was completely the growers fault. People have a hard time admitting that. And getting it wrong the first go is one thing, making More and more and more mistakes became the MO of many clients I had. Then it turned to the blame game... blaming it on me... I sure fucking wish a couple of them could have taken me to court.

There was one dude in Fresno that had me set up his crop, I came out 3 times after that because he didnt follow directions or use common sense, and I MADE sure he got to harvest (the deal was half up front half at harvest, the harvest half being my profit, and any extra visits during grow covered after harvest, yup, contract in writing) anyways.... I even helped him chop em all down and left specific written instructions (step by step like for a dumb ass) He took off for a few days and paid a couple kids to finish harvesting and managing the dry while he went snowboarding for a week. he came back and all his shit was moldy (they didnt turn on the exhaust fans OR AC OR Lights, grow lights). 13 something lb's gone....
He blamed it on me, said it was all my fault and I somehow owe him 30 somethin grand.... uhhh NO. So many Crap shoot situations like that, and we consultants never want to pursue our ends... too afraid of courts and persecution etc. :/ Now I consult for friends, as just a friend... and have no issues .


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 28, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals?? Need little help. Here's a pic fro my problem. Seem to have 2 male sacks that opened on my GSC. No where else on the plant I checked. Could it be a hermie? Will it be fine? Do I need to pull those sacks? I don't mind a few seeds would be great. Just hoping its fine. Sorry for the orange pic light is on.View attachment 2547106


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> The TV industry has been searching for a show about mj will little success. I suggest that they use an proven formula. They have Bar Rescue, Hotel Rescue and now Car Lot Rescue where they take a failing business and turn it around. The first step is to change the attitude of the owner and then the cosmetic issues. I suggest that they create a Garden Rescue where a crack crew of club 600 analizes the grow and makes the needed changes.....any volunteers?
> 
> 
> cof


I would tune in for that! I didn't mind Weed Wars. American Weed was not that great though. I felt like they tried to add drama at times and I don't care for that crap. It was too much like reality television, and I don't care for that kinda stuff. The average person loves that shit but I'd bet my dank that the 600 doesn't! I didn't see bass come back tonight. I hope he's doin' alright!

I enjoyed the personalities of Weed Wars a lot more and I liked the message.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

You should be alright jhod. As long as you don't see anymore. A couple pods like that opening up I would guess you'd get maybe like 30-50 seeds in a few of the buds around that area. I had a little flower open up and I think I got like 25 seeds from a bud right there... then maybe 6 more from other random buds in the closet.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up guys & gals?? Need little help. Here's a pic fro my problem. Seem to have 2 male sacks that opened on my GSC. No where else on the plant I checked. Could it be a hermie? Will it be fine? Do I need to pull those sacks? I don't mind a few seeds would be great. Just hoping its fine. Sorry for the orange pic light is on.View attachment 2547106


Snip the Nuts. Can't really see if that is what they are. Just keep your eye on it you will be fine.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up guys & gals?? Need little help. Here's a pic fro my problem. Seem to have 2 male sacks that opened on my GSC. No where else on the plant I checked. Could it be a hermie? Will it be fine? Do I need to pull those sacks? I don't mind a few seeds would be great. Just hoping its fine. Sorry for the orange pic light is on.View attachment 2547106


yeah those are male sacks from what i can see. u gotta take the plant away from the others and pluck those off. just cuz u have a couple male sacks and u leave them, that doesnt mean you'll get viable seeds. in fact the plant would put more energy into the seed making. i would CERTAINLY pluck those off imo.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You should be alright jhod. As long as you don't see anymore. A couple pods like that opening up I would guess you'd get maybe like 30-50 seeds in a few of the buds around that area. I had a little flower open up and I think I got like 25 seeds from a bud right there... then maybe 6 more from other random buds in the closet.


thats alot of seeds for one hermie pod! ive never had that many seeds from only one pod bursting. it all depends on when it happens too.

but yeah i wouldnt get rid of the plant at all. but i would chop off the pods. if thats what they are, it looks like it tho. either that or some crazy mutated calyxes

also i was reading in my high times about how GSC is a very touchy strain. i geuss its known to do that with "the slightest little stress".


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You should be alright jhod. As long as you don't see anymore. A couple pods like that opening up I would guess you'd get maybe like 30-50 seeds in a few of the buds around that area. I had a little flower open up and I think I got like 25 seeds from a bud right there... then maybe 6 more from other random buds in the closet.


By the time I got to the last few Berry Whites I had more nuts than Upside-down Barstool night at the gay bar Still yet to see a s33d though??


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 28, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> thats alot of seeds for one hermie pod! ive never had that many seeds from only one pod bursting. it all depends on when it happens too.
> 
> but yeah i wouldnt get rid of the plant at all. but i would chop off the pods. if thats what they are, it looks like it tho. either that or some crazy mutated calyxes
> 
> also i was reading in my high times about how GSC is a very touchy strain. i geuss its known to do that with "the slightest little stress".


Thats what I don't know I was going to pluck those off. I was mutated calyxes its yellow like a male flower sack tho.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> also i was reading in my high times about how GSC is a very touchy strain. i geuss its known to do that with "the slightest little stress".


journalistic lingo for "it's going to hermi" 


 
cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know if it's some kind of new thing but it seems like I'm fighting a lot more male flowers than I used to. Might be because I'm growing a lot more plants directly from seed rather than cloning them first. I've heard clones will kinda work out the hermie issue, but not sure how true that is. I have been seeing a pattern for myself though. Not that I'm getting a ton of male flowers, but I do see a few here and there. I really haven't been worrying too much about it, and only find a see here and there. I actually saw a part of a plant that had way more red pistals than the rest of the plant. There was a single male flower sitting right by it. I assume that part is now seeded...? It's just like a 1x1" area on a cola.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

Receding pistils is a sign of pollination.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't know if it's some kind of new thing but it seems like I'm fighting a lot more male flowers than I used to. Might be because I'm growing a lot more plants directly from seed rather than cloning them first. I've heard clones will kinda work out the hermie issue, but not sure how true that is. I have been seeing a pattern for myself though. Not that I'm getting a ton of male flowers, but I do see a few here and there. I really haven't been worrying too much about it, and only find a see here and there. I actually saw a part of a plant that had way more red pistals than the rest of the plant. There was a single male flower sitting right by it. I assume that part is now seeded...? It's just like a 1x1" area on a cola.


With that many plants having an issue, i would search for a light leak, and make sure your timer is operating correctly. Have you changed anything recently that might have caused more stress than normal?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Receding pistils is a sign of pollination.


Yup. That's what caught my eye. I was just saying maybe they are a good signal of male flowers too. If I didn't see a patch of dead pistils I wouldn't have looked for what was going on. Not sure how long a seed needs to form but I'm chopping in a week so hopefully not little tard seeds grow.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 28, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> With that many plants having an issue, i would search for a light leak, and make sure your timer is operating correctly. Have you changed anything recently that might have caused more stress than normal?


I know you were talking to Hornfrog. But you said light leak. and I finally remembered my ac was running with just the fan. Well it has digtal temp lights on it. I think thats why my GSC is doing what its doing with a few male flowers.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> I know you were talking to Hornfrog. But you said light leak. and I finally remembered my ac was running with just the fan. Well it has digtal temp lights on it. I think thats why my GSC is doing what its doing with a few male flowers.


If any equipment in the growing area doesn't have a green display I put tape over it, my dehumidifier has a green display 



Edit: I LOVE MY JOB! 

Been trying to put together a proper cover crop cocktail for the farm... Its fun 

This is the tip of the cover crop iceberg... just a taste 
Prob doesn't interest most of you, but for some reason this gets me going 
http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/Place/54450000/CCC/CCC_v13_5_2012.pdf


slaperig tijd voor mij.


vrede


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> The TV industry has been searching for a show about mj will little success. I suggest that they use an proven formula. They have Bar Rescue, Hotel Rescue and now Car Lot Rescue where they take a failing business and turn it around. The first step is to change the attitude of the owner and then the cosmetic issues. I suggest that they create a Garden Rescue where a crack crew of club 600 analizes the grow and makes the needed changes.....any volunteers?
> 
> 
> cof





theloadeddragon said:


> I did grow consulting for almost 3 1/2 years getting paid for it, and I will NEVER do it again.
> 
> 99% of the consulting work that I did on "Garden Rescue" was completely the growers fault. People have a hard time admitting that. And getting it wrong the first go is one thing, making More and more and more mistakes became the MO of many clients I had. Then it turned to the blame game... blaming it on me... I sure fucking wish a couple of them could have taken me to court.
> 
> ...


Great idea cof, taking our internet consulting out to the real world. Smellslikeskunk, not sure about doing it in Ireland though, lol.

And TLD, this is where you need a Contract Consultant, or even better, A Service Manager, who will specialise in SLA (service level agreements). Then both parties in the contract know who fuks up when and where and why....



jhod58vw said:


> I know you were talking to Hornfrog. But you said light leak. and I finally remembered my ac was running with just the fan. Well it has digtal temp lights on it. I think thats why my GSC is doing what its doing with a few male flowers.


I am always a bit surprised at how often light leaks are used as reasons for herms. I would have thought for the plant to chemically change it would need some serious light leakage i.e like when my grow room lights decided to come on for 2 hours everynight in the middle of the dark period. And that just caused the plant to start revegging, not to hermie.

Anyway, doesn't look too bad jhod. Good luck with it.

Morning eveyone, a great day it is today!!!!

PeEace, DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> *If any equipment in the growing area doesn't have a green display I put tape over it*, my dehumidifier has a green display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to start anything or whatever but have you read anything about the moonlight reflecting on plants? I know the science behind green lights and weed. Green spectrum is reflected because the Chlorophyll doesn't absorb it. I just like to discuss not patronize or anything. I'm asking because I don't know about the bright light coming off the moon. Sometimes the moon is so bright you can see everything walking around.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a guy approach me 2 weeks ago about running a commercial grow for him. I said I'd be happy to help him set up and whatnot, but at best I'd only be willing to come out once a week. I told him the grow needs attention of some sort at least every other day and he'd have to be willing to do that part himself. He's an hour away from me and I said I'd charge him $100 per visit if I'm coming out as needed. That's only $33 an hour (3 hour trip total) without gas, which I felt was a pretty amazing deal. He never got back to me and I'm pretty sure I saw all his equipment on Craig's lol. I guess he thought I'd just do it for a $20 spot and maybe a bowl? Hah.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

I know someone who has arranged with friends to help them out (which means, supplying them with the grow equipment, supplying them with plants, and basically helping them grow it, harvest it, and then move it on). For that he will let them keep 66%...do you think that's fair?

And hornedfrog, I also think about the moon in relation to light leaks in peoples grow. I honestly think the majority of the time it's down to genetics. Has anyone ever read the DJ Short article on cataloguing? In this he talks about how a lot of cannabis has hermaphrodite tendencies, and the numbers involved and ratios (very interesting read). Cannabis is dioecious so I find it highly likely that even after much selection and generations of breeding that the plant will still contain the ability to try and reproduce itself/herm.
Moring ramblings....


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

Is Nirvanashop.com a good place to buy seeds. ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

my local hydro place will kit a house out fully or part if you choose, take the first months crop as payment for the nutes, equipment and clones and then after that i think 50% of the next and then it's all yours. kinda blokes you wouldn't want to fuck your harvest up somehow!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Sea of S33ds are a good reseller. Nirvana only do wholesale do they not?

If you want good low cost s33ds then you can try a place called Breeders Boutique as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

hey i've heard of those breeders boutique guys. always hooking up killer freebies.

next week i'm going to start a new youtube parody channel of Donny Danko wear aviators and show people how to HST while pissed.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

There bods that do that over here as well. 15 light minimum, pay your rent, etc, set you up and you get to keep 10% by all accounts.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> my local hydro place will kit a house out fully or part if you choose, take the first months crop as payment for the nutes, equipment and clones and then after that i think 50% of the next and then it's all yours. kinda blokes you wouldn't want to fuck your harvest up somehow!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

You could invite quests on from that mad show Geordie Shore, lmfao....I am sure some of those planks could help you HST.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey i've heard of those breeders boutique guys. always hooking up killer freebies.
> 
> next week i'm going to start a new youtube parody channel of Donny Danko wear aviators and show people how to HST while pissed.


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

where you order from ?


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

>>>>
https://www.google.nl/search?q=breeders+boutique+seeds&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

breedersboutique.com looks very exspensive, dont have feminized seeds and looks like you get one seed for like 38 bucks or something.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Expensive, don't make me laugh. You get 10 s33ds per pack. And it's cheaper than anywhere else I know of.

And feminized s33ds have their place for sure, but are for people who don't like to put a bit of effort into their growing in my opinion.


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

nevermind packs of ten, but i dont c feminized


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

dog is feminized but it's out of stock unless you know the breeder...

oh wait a minute. That's me, lol.


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

really ? you own breeders boutique ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Expensive, don't make me laugh. You get 10 s33ds per pack. And it's cheaper than anywhere else I know of.
> 
> And feminized s33ds have their place for sure, but are for people who don't like to put a bit of effort into their growing in my opinion.


Aw c'mon D this u showing off cos ur in a country legal to grow?? Feminized s33ds are very handy for people like me who grow.in a country with shitty laws against it and dnt have time or space to run regs.

There av jst vegged 4 plants for 5 wks n a got some female male n hermi so too me thats a lot of time n effort dwn the pan


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

I need to order some seeds, That Dog does look nice, OG Kush Strain. YUM YUM! Yea, its definetly outa stock.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

hahaha, very true Scotia, like I said, they have their place for sure. I would just prefer to run reg's.

and mac.os.x (my wife would approve of your username btw!) kind of in a round about sort of way. I am involved with that great bunch of peeps

edit: in fact you are surrounded by that great bunch of peeps....


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Drop them an email on the site, mention who you are and that you are on the 600 Club and I am sure they will work something out with you.



mac.os.x said:


> I need to order some seeds, That Dog does look nice, OG Kush Strain. YUM YUM! Yea, its definetly outa stock.


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

.. Its Destiny!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> You could invite quests on from that mad show Geordie Shore, lmfao....I am sure some of those planks could help you HST.


people would be like, are they glowing orange or is that hps glare???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> I need to order some seeds, That Dog does look nice, OG Kush Strain. YUM YUM! Yea, its definetly outa stock.


the bx1 dog, reg are out too.

Also watch out for that dst, guys a mad man!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

haha, mate those dudes are seriously orange, I am guessing the rest of Newcastle shudder in their boots at that show!

And true Cali, he be mad as a box of frogs!

DOG BX2's are getting there. Just doing a test grow the now.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Sea of S33ds are a good reseller. Nirvana only do wholesale do they not?
> 
> If you want good low cost s33ds then you can try a place called Breeders Boutique as well.


never heard of them???Heard about some killer freebies though.

Good morning guys


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 1, 2013)

Just ordered seeds Its from Attitude Seedbank and im happy  54GBP
Humboldt Seed Organisation Chemdawg
Auto Seeds Ultra Lemon Haze
Cream of the Crop Psychofruit Auto
Cream of the Crop Narcotic Kush Auto
Freedom Of Seeds Godberry

And the freebies 
Positronics Seeds Grapefruit
Positronics Seeds SuperCheese Express
Emerald Triangle Seeds Blueberry Headband
Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
G13 Labs Chocolate Heaven
Bodhi Seeds Goji OG (2 x REG)
DNA Genetics Limited Seeds Snowcap LA
Delicious Seeds AUTO Cheese Candy
Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Humboldt Seed Organisation Bubba Kush (2 x REG)

Wohoo gotta get my guerilla on this summer


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

lmao ^ that shit made no sense.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

I was talking about me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Just ordered seeds Its from Attitude Seedbank and im happy  54GBP
> Humboldt Seed Organisation Chemdawg
> Auto Seeds Ultra Lemon Haze
> Cream of the Crop Psychofruit Auto
> ...


good shit!. Got a oz of that stuff. Great smoke


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

Just made a account on Boutique, and dropped the owner a msg. 

Told him "Sell me the Dog or Else"! HAHA


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope they give me free seeds like they did SSHZ lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

here some grows on youtube of people growing with breeders boutique seeds, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=breeders+boutique


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> By the time I got to the last few Berry Whites I had more nuts than Upside-down Barstool night at the gay bar Still yet to see a s33d though??


many hermie pods contain pollen that is infertile. or at least so ive read. it seems to me that this isnt fully understood.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Just ordered seeds Its from Attitude Seedbank and im happy  54GBP
> Humboldt Seed Organisation Chemdawg
> Auto Seeds Ultra Lemon Haze
> Cream of the Crop Psychofruit Auto
> ...


nice... i was eyeing that down too. attitude pisses me off sometimes tho. 
that snowcap LA is gonna be a big deal most likely, even just the hype. plus all the other freebies are great too. some of them are exactly what i would pick form their respective companies too. i hate having a seed buying fetish, and no $$ to back it up!

you have exp with auto's already?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> good shit!. Got a oz of that stuff. Great smoke


gotta love bubba... not really good for early in the day tho. my bubba is starting to buckle a bit from the super dense golfballs growing on the stems. id love to get an oz off it... its rediculous how slow it grows, and then zero stretch in flower. at least the bubba i have in flower anyways, i grew a GHS bubba few years back. while it was super indica pronounced, wide leaves and all, the GHS grows faster and stretches a bit in flower. the pre98 is just a completely different strain...

i sure hope that hso bubba is closer to the pre98 outta cali. especially with the name they chose for their company and all. same with the others, like the chemdawg. i came close to trying the chem, but i waited for the dinachem to drop.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> I am always a bit surprised at how often light leaks are used as reasons for herms. I would have thought for the plant to chemically change it would need some serious light leakage i.e like when my grow room lights decided to come on for 2 hours everynight in the middle of the dark period. And that just caused the plant to start revegging, not to hermie.
> PeEace, DST



I was just gonna say something about that... its certainly got something to do with the genetics. it just sucks that a couple really good smokes come from hermie prone lines. im geussing that less and less work is being put into the breeding end, tons of reason why too. im very very upset with swerve and the way hes pushed hermies out on such an extreme level. but hes not the only one, so dont get me wrong.

funny thing is, his first response to someone complaining of hermies from his gear: "and i bet it was grown in perfect conditions too right?" when even his reg gear is dropping hermies left and right. that guy did himself in with me on a personal level in the first place before i ever even found out the other stuff. all that kinda combined into one is why we are seeing all these hermie strains. desperation to make $$ off of hype, and to say they had it first. 
basically just not taking the time, or making the effort to get it right. greedy greedy.


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

Mar 1, 2013Payment To Breeders Boutique Completed ...-$64.33 USD


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

btw i wish i woulda known to say something to ya bout them dog's dst. i went out and bought a buncha chem family seeds right after i made an order on BB, hah. certainly cant complain with what i got by any means tho, dont get me wrong!  hell i really dont need anymore seeds for quite a while anyways, so its a good thing i got 4 of the BB strains. 
honestly even with an unbiased opinion and all, breeder's boutique is a very fair deal. many of the strains used to create the hybrids are hard to come by too. you'd have a hard time finding a better deal, not to mention better people. it really did help me out over the past few months to have found dst and the gang. if im not mistaken, i think west may have been my earliest influence towards BB and 600. SSHZ and COF helped push me in the right direction too i believe. whoever it was, thank you.
BB is a gem, and im sure glad to show others how great they are.



mac.os.x said:


> Mar 1, 2013
> Payment To Breeders Boutique
> Completed
> ...
> -$64.33 USD


nice!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Just done watering and feeding and re-arranging....pics to come soon. My tatties are going boss!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> btw i wish i woulda known to say something to ya bout them dog's dst. i went out and bought a buncha chem family seeds right after i made an order on BB, hah. certainly cant complain with what i got by any means tho, dont get me wrong!  hell i really dont need anymore seeds for quite a while anyways, so its a good thing i got 4 of the BB strains.
> honestly even with an unbiased opinion and all, breeder's boutique is a very fair deal. many of the strains used to create the hybrids are hard to come by too. you'd have a hard time finding a better deal, not to mention better people. it really did help me out over the past few months to have found dst and the gang. if im not mistaken, i think west may have been my earliest influence towards BB and 600. SSHZ and COF helped push me in the right direction too i believe. whoever it was, thank you.
> BB is a gem, and im sure glad to show others how great they are.
> 
> ...


I know it's kinda lame and corporate, well not really BB are hardly corporate just yet, but when you guys get chance or inclination please feel free to do some reviews of the strains on the site.!? 

Most of the 6 have put work into BB lets make it big guys


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

your pics are always great DST. i geuss i need a better camera. and then your plants for the pics. ha. 

what i really need is a good way to turn keif into hash. im running out of things to stash it away properly.


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm Happy, Can't wait. Im getting Regular Bx2's, Qrazy Quake, The Dog (Feminized) ... woohoo


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know it's kinda lame and corporate, well not really BB are hardly corporate just yet, but when you guys get chance or inclination please feel free to do some reviews of the strains on the site.!?
> 
> Most of the 6 have put work into BB lets make it big guys


right on. but at least u dont have a bunch of: "i got my seeds and they germed!" reviews. i cant really give an honest strain review till i get a harvest in, or two. but im sure theres a few peeps in here that could drop a couple over there.

Nirvana shop is hit up with those stupid reviews like that for example.


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

yea i read the two reviews from boutique on the dog, i almost ordered from nirvana shop till DST said something.  That Engineers Dream looks great also ...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

nothing against nirvana shop at all for me. i have like 10 of their strains i think. 

they certainly dont have DOG or anything close to it. not to mention every other BB strain. just two different worlds really imo.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 1, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> nice... i was eyeing that down too. attitude pisses me off sometimes tho.
> that snowcap LA is gonna be a big deal most likely, even just the hype. plus all the other freebies are great too. some of them are exactly what i would pick form their respective companies too. i hate having a seed buying fetish, and no $$ to back it up!
> 
> you have exp with auto's already?


My second grow was 3 x Big Devil Autoflower. Got a monster yield. No hassle at all. So im down with autos. Looking forward to se how they produce under the big sun  Glad to hear its a nice batch of seeds. Im not all into the strains. Wanna try a lot of different stuff so these promos are golden.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2013)

nirvana is a re-seller and BB are breeders, so you're are eliminating a middleman.


 
cof


----------



## mac.os.x (Mar 1, 2013)

Good to know. Just stopped by a buddy of mines picked up a couple grams of Blue Dream. Love that shit too. ...


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 1, 2013)

My "dealer" at christiania who i have been buying from through 6 years, is no more  I hate going in trying to get a good price they will hustle all they can. Finally got to an agreement then when i come home its not even the same brick we were looking at. MOFOS!
Once was a place you could just chill and have a good time. Now its stressed out  I usually only smoke good marok and cashmere. So this semi smoke i cant get high off. At the most relaxed. Do you think it would be possible getting a high by ingesting it? Tolerance and peak high is a bitch


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 1, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> My "dealer" at christiania who i have been buying from through 6 years, is no more  I hate going in trying to get a good price they will hustle all they can. Finally got to an agreement then when i come home its not even the same brick we were looking at. MOFOS!
> Once was a place you could just chill and have a good time. Now its stressed out  I usually only smoke good marok and cashmere. So this semi smoke i cant get high off. At the most relaxed. Do you think it would be possible getting a high by ingesting it? Tolerance and peak high is a bitch
> View attachment 2547735


I would think so. Look for some recipes from Badkitty smiles. She has some great recipes for capsules and edibles. I'm sure the peeps in the 600 have some great ones too! Good day peeps, off to try and make some money.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I would think so. Look for some recipes from Badkitty smiles. She has some great recipes for capsules and edibles. I'm sure the peeps in the 600 have some great ones too! Good day peeps, off to try and make some money.


Here's the thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> I'm Happy, Can't wait. Im getting Regular Bx2's, Qrazy Quake, The Dog (Feminized) ... woohoo


 putting mine in flower today, and BBK, DPQ.

Smell cherry x super lemon haze is growing compacted, as the branches are really close together.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

o and my last Bx1 Dog


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-6G6CZT7h4k]http://youtu.be/-6G6CZT7h4k[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;glVwoKr9AEE]http://youtu.be/glVwoKr9AEE[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here's the thread:
> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


Nice Jig, I love the capsules, they're awesome. I use low grade hash for them. The buzz is strong enough and it only peaks for a cpl of hours. I used the soy lecithin in my second batch and I noticed a big difference in consistency, I highly recommend it.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

That's not historically or futuristically accurate.



DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;glVwoKr9AEE]http://youtu.be/glVwoKr9AEE[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's not historically or futuristically accurate.


Agree to Agree?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

im about to upload the first pictures and videos ive taken of my stuff in about 5 years.....ready? its all from this past week...


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

15 minutes remaining says youtube...... try to get theses pics into a slide show too so you guys can just breeze through and pause if you want


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm not trying to start anything or whatever but have you read anything about the moonlight reflecting on plants? I know the science behind green lights and weed. Green spectrum is reflected because the Chlorophyll doesn't absorb it. I just like to discuss not patronize or anything. I'm asking because I don't know about the bright light coming off the moon. Sometimes the moon is so bright you can see everything walking around.


Where my house is the moon is so bright that my outdoor wont flower.
Where I lived b4 that was not an issue.
There are also bedroom lights, but I moved plants away from the house and the moon still stopped proper flowering.
I find that some locations just arent conducive to Outdoor flowering


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

have you thought about trying shade nets over the girls at night?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> have you thought about trying shade nets over the girls at night?


I am forgetful and will prolly forget to do it as well as stepping in dog s**t since it will be pretty dark.
I was thinking of trying autos.
I have no experience with them.
They might not work either, and or be crappy wed as well??


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

Here you are, warning I BEAT MY PLANTS dont judge me........

[video=youtube_share;NIu_eb9-3lI]http://youtu.be/NIu_eb9-3lI[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

chernobyl f2 seeds


bad timewreck who gets beaten

girls at 28 days( cheese fruit up front)
ak-48 (serious seeds) 28 days
the vegging hoard


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

well that was educational...... i realize im not as computer savvy as i used to be


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2013)

This is messed up:

*http://news.yahoo.com/mass-woman-sues-fedex-over-marijjuana-delivery-135742401.html*


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

id like to donkey punch her


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is messed up:
> 
> *http://news.yahoo.com/mass-woman-sues-fedex-over-marijjuana-delivery-135742401.html*


Yeah right, anybody who's ever seen a lb of weed knows you'd only just fit 1 into a box that size let alone several!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

unless its reggie and its vacuum sealed. i used to be able to get a pound of shwag into 2 regular sized video cassette cases. 1/2 lbs in each, never cared back then if it was good or bad just hustlin.... ah how ive learned the hard way....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hear about that Mayor that the cops tracked a package of weed to his house, busted in, shot his two dogs, and then they figured out the package was sent to the WRONG address... The one thing I would yell if the cops came busting in is don't shoot my dog. He doesn't deserve that shit. He's a baby. They just do it as "punishment" I'm sure. Cops are sick fucks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> unless its reggie and its vacuum sealed. i used to be able to get a pound of shwag into 2 regular sized video cassette cases.


It does say vac sealed.

Wow, I'll have to retract that statement. 8oz in a VHS cassette is impressive! lol

But then I've only ever come across shwag maybe 2-3 times in my life.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

that! is lucky! grew up in south florida with alot of mexi brick floating around......


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

Made me laugh when you were trying to get the wires to hold the branches down. Bad plant! haha.

Nice plants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> that! is lucky! grew up in south florida with alot of mexi brick floating around......


Lol, only time we see shwag in England is when some Chinky gangster fucks up a grow!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

i keep the pimp hand strong jig


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah right, anybody who's ever seen a lb of weed knows you'd only just fit 1 into a box that size let alone several!


 three max! lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;sdE0bm0TMkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdE0bm0TMkI[/video]


cannabiscult said:


> i keep the pimp hand strong jig


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

switch hitter


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

You got talent. lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

i noticed a member on here has almost the same bubble as me......socalpride619 i believe


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

Heres a wiki on that mayor that had his dogs shot. Pretty sure they were vicious Labrador retrievers they shot too... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berwyn_Heights,_Maryland_mayor's_residence_drug_raid 


Only reason you heard about it was because he was a somebody, a mayor.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Heres a wiki on that mayor that had his dogs shot. Pretty sure they were vicious Labrador retrievers they shot too... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berwyn_Heights,_Maryland_mayor's_residence_drug_raid
> 
> 
> Only reason you heard about it was because he was a somebody, a mayor.


"A drug-sniffing dog in Arizona had determined that the package&#8212;addressed to the Mayor's wife&#8212;contained 32 pounds of marijuana."



Some fucking smart dog that, eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

Guy's does anybody know who the governing body is behind commercial fertiliser legislation in the state's?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

" Sheriff's deputies shot Calvo's two pet Labrador retrievers, including one who was cited by Calvo to be running away from officers" 

Like wtf? Its like they are so corrupt they don't even know it themselves. They probably justified it somehow. I just don't like people treating animals like that. I hunt and shit, but that's different.

It also said something like they would do it again tonight if they had to. Also NONE of them have been punished for it. Police in this country are getting too powerful.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I hunt and shit, but that's different.


How? Because somebody isn't emotionally attached to the bear? lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Guy's does anybody know who the governing body is behind commercial fertiliser legislation in the state's?


The FDA I believe.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Guy's does anybody know who the governing body is behind commercial fertiliser legislation in the state's?


Maybe FDA, or Agriculture dept?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

If it's the FDA I'm fucked, those guys are ruthless!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How? Because somebody isn't emotionally attached to the bear? lol.


Nah, I'm not gonna shoot a bear because I don't eat bear meat. I do like pheasant hunting, and I'm going to Minnesota next Friday to fish.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

fishing is bad ass, my roomamte is a fucking killer killer fly fishing guide, such a bad ass, he can basically call a catch before he casts, dude is dialed


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think froggy is right it's the Dept of Agriculture. After it's grown the FDA takes a pinch.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;J5EoiQX7u5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5EoiQX7u5k[/video]






?p x SB2






BP








View attachment 2548277View attachment 2548278View attachment 2548276View attachment 2548275


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

I heard they have a lake or two in Minnesota.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;kZIzBD1P8PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZIzBD1P8PQ[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> that! is lucky! grew up in south florida with alot of mexi brick floating around......


I grew up in central fl. I remember useing a knife to cut slices of bricks in the late 80's


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I heard they have a lake or two in Minnesota.


They have some great walleye, northern, and pan fish. It should be awesome.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> fishing is bad ass, my roomamte is a fucking killer killer fly fishing guide, such a bad ass, he can basically call a catch before he casts, dude is dialed


 I was a ace with a fly when I was a kid. Now I'm too noisey and slow to sneak up on anything. I need to hit some of my old fishin holes before I die.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Nah, I'm not gonna shoot a bear because I don't eat bear meat. I do like pheasant hunting, and I'm going to Minnesota next Friday to fish.


Bear, pheasant, fish, stag, deer, boar, pigeon, rabbit, cow, horse, dog, makes no difference an animal is an animal.

Where is the line? I don't care either way, I'm just curious as to the subjective justification.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I grew up in central fl. I remember useing a knife to cut slices of bricks in the late 80's


I remember in high school getting half pounds that were like the size and thickness of my palm. Can't believe we smoked that shit.


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2013)

smokein with this lil aztec man..........he had some nug with him,said it was from "land far away"
im like bust that shit out,we'll smoke out of my lil pipe.

very strong nugs,one had some nice purp to it,with a nice frost of milky tric.
the one nug,had that sweet og smell,and hit like a mac truck,all the nug was good.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

To me the line is drawn at fish and birds. Look in their eyes... do you feel anything? I don't.

I'm not saying they deserve to die or something like that... just that I would never kill any kind of mammal, or marsupial... but I don't have much of a problem with fish, birds, or reptiles.

Also, I think anything one kills should be eaten by that person.

EDIT: Damn G... sounds like a cool little pow wow.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I remember in high school getting half pounds that were like the size and thickness of my palm. Can't believe we smoked that shit.


Think god the times have changed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

So do we reckon that if I say wanted to put on the market a product I should go see what the Dept of agriculture have to say about it's labelling and shit?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bear, pheasant, fish, stag, deer, boar, pigeon, rabbit, cow, horse, dog, makes no difference an animal is an animal.
> 
> Where is the line? I don't care either way, I'm just curious as to the subjective justification.


Humans are omnivores. We are predators. It's nature. I don't want to eat a bear so I'm not going to kill one just for the hell of it. I don't live by and religious law or anything. I just think things have a right to live, but nature is unfair. Go on youtube and watch a few vids of some animals killing other animals. It's life. It happens all day every day all around the world. There are actual real places in this world that people eat bugs because they have to, or would probably kill you if you let their rabbit they caught to feed their family go because you worried about its feelings.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> To me the line is drawn at fish and birds. Look in their eyes... do you feel anything? I don't.


I don't feel anything towards any wild animal tbh. Of course I've had pets and had an emotional connection with them but if the world went into famine tomorrow I personally wouldn't think twice about taking fido out to the garage to be slaughtered and butchered for food.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Humans are omnivores. We are predators. It's nature. I don't want to eat a bear so I'm not going to kill one just for the hell of it. I don't live by and religious law or anything. I just think things have a right to live, but nature is unfair. Go on youtube and watch a few vids of some animals killing other animals. It's life. It happens all day every day all around the world. There are actual real places in this world that people eat bugs because they have to, or would probably kill you if you let their rabbit they caught to feed their family go because you worried about its feelings.


Still avoiding the question then! lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So do we reckon that if I say wanted to put on the market a product I should go see what the Dept of agriculture have to say about it's labelling and shit?


Each state has a different set of rules also. Might be a Freakin Nightmare!!!(ie: you can buy Gravity in Oregon but not in Calif?)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Still avoiding the question then! lol


What question? I'm not here to debate semantics man. I just told you why I kill/eat what I do. I don't know why other people do what they do.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

I love an excuse to show off our bear!!!! Haven't seen her since last year. She's sleeping somewhere.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't hunt and I never have, I did slaughter my fair share of birds and squirrels as a kid. I usually catch and release if I do fish. I will eat fish if I can grill it within 20 minutes of catching. 

I Kill Beer Cans!!! Fukin Dirty little cans they deserve to die.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

stupid bill collector, hahaha so in colorado if you sned a written letter to your debt collector telling them to shut the fuck up and stop calling you....they have to abide.......so i get an illegal debt collection call and told the lady if i ever heard her voice again id load my gun and blow my brains out for her to hear.....she said that wouldnt be necessary.....i get paid every 56 days bitches common now


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

heres a second on crushing road sodys!!!! hell yea wormdrive


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

This stuff is still drying. Just snapped a couple pics. It should go into jars tomorrow. Just starting to get crispy.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> stupid bill collector, hahaha so in colorado if you sned a written letter to your debt collector telling them to shut the fuck up and stop calling you....they have to abide.......so i get an illegal debt collection call and told the lady if i ever heard her voice again id load my gun and blow my brains out for her to hear.....she said that wouldnt be necessary.....i get paid every 56 days bitches common now


I get calls sometimes for other people and I like to play along until they figure out I'm fuckin with em. Changing your accent randomly is very entertaining. I talked with some Guido Lawyer once from New Jersey and I started Mocking his Accent and I swear his ears must have been smoking he was so pissed. lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I get calls sometimes for other people and I like to play along until they figure out I'm fuckin with em. Changing your accent randomly is very entertaining. I talked with some Guido Lawyer once from New Jersey and I started Mocking his Accent and I swear his ears must have been smoking he was so pissed. lol


Dude, some person calls my mom asking for money. She told me they ask for SS number, and credit cards n shit. Told her to tell them to fuck off. There are people out there scamming older folks. Bugs me a lot.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't feel anything towards any wild animal tbh. Of course I've had pets and had an emotional connection with them but if the world went into famine tomorrow I personally wouldn't think twice about taking fido out to the garage to be slaughtered and butchered for food.


Wow thats mind blowing. My dogs are my family. I will protect them as that, for any cost.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't feel anything towards any wild animal tbh. Of course I've had pets and had an emotional connection with them but if the world went into famine tomorrow I personally wouldn't think twice about taking fido out to the garage to be slaughtered and butchered for food.


Hahaha, the idea is to NOT have to do that lol. Im slowly getting my livestock system in the works,,,, I know Iv been talking about it forever but there are so many things on my plate atm  I promise you all will be seeing it happen. 
Chickens for eggs and meat, rabbits for meat, goats for milk and meat, fish for meat, AND all of these animals will GREATLY contribute to the soil health aka veggie gardens I got going. I already got some fruit trees but plan on planting more this year,,, I could go on and on and on with my vision  I feel if Im here for a reason that THIS IS IT, I cant wait to see where Im at in 5 more years! I can truly say that I love doing this.



wormdrive66 said:


> I don't hunt and I never have, I did slaughter my fair share of birds and squirrels as a kid. I usually catch and release if I do fish. I will eat fish if I can grill it within 20 minutes of catching.
> 
> I Kill Beer Cans!!! Fukin Dirty little cans they deserve to die.


Yes! Beer cans need crushing and this pesky stinky green stuff needs burning! lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Wow thats mind blowing. My dogs are my family. I will protect them as that, for any cost.


If it came down to it I would eat my dog too. lol. I love the shit out of my dog too. Loved my last dog too. He's a great dude. Wish they lived like them giant tortoises that went on for 250 years haha.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

is there anybody here very very familiar with norcal or southern oregon, ashland area


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If it came down to it I would eat my dog too. lol. I love the shit out of my dog too. Loved my last dog too. He's a great dude. Wish they lived like them giant tortoises that went on for 250 years haha.


I would eat my neighbors! 250 year old dog might evolve into a superior species and walk the human !


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love an excuse to show off our bear!!!! Haven't seen her since last year. She's sleeping somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 2548317


Holy shit that's got along shnoz. It can probably smell about as good as a dog.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;R9_bkba_vTE]http://youtu.be/R9_bkba_vTE[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

i love any good ole anarcho crust or punk


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 1, 2013)

Guess I wasn't far off. 

"Bears are thought to have the best sense of smell of any animal on earth."

Looks like it too.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PjroTXtMtIA]http://youtu.be/PjroTXtMtIA[/video] watch this informational bear video


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some local homies.
[video=youtube;PHCtuAqVOdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHCtuAqVOdY[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

sound like a drinkin good time to me wormdrive..........



still looking for some south oregon nor cal info if anyone could help......id like to message you or email you cause the details might be a bit much to let go on here


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

local shitheads:

[video=youtube;x5m7zY25zDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5m7zY25zDI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL987CF24FE E4F211B[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> local shitheads:
> 
> [video=youtube;x5m7zY25zDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5m7zY25zDI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL987CF24FE E4F211B[/video]


Good shit. 

Too far north for me. I think doobie may be closer than anyone.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

ive got some possible oppertuanities out that way and wanted the skinny from the locals.....you know how 3rd party info is....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm not trying to start anything or whatever but have you read anything about the moonlight reflecting on plants? I know the science behind green lights and weed. Green spectrum is reflected because the Chlorophyll doesn't absorb it. I just like to discuss not patronize or anything. I'm asking because I don't know about the bright light coming off the moon. Sometimes the moon is so bright you can see everything walking around.




Have not read anything about moonlights effect on plants, got any good links?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

*The moon is big and bright in the sky tonight. I have never heard of anyone having problems with the moon unless you plant before may or something, then its the lack of daylight more than anything. 

March 2013*
*1st-2nd* Excellent Time For Planting Root Crops That Can Be Planted Now And For Starting Seedbeds. Good Days For Transplanting.
*3rd-5th* Poor Planting Days.
*6th-7th* Any Root Crops That Can Be Planted Now Will Do Well.
*8th-10th* A Barren Period, Best Suited For Killing Pests. Do Plowing And Cultivating.
*11th-12th* Good Days For Planting Aboveground Crops. Fine For Vine Crops. Set Strawberry Plants.
*13th-15th* Cultivate And Spray, Do General Farm Work, But No Planting.
*16th-17th* Favorable For Planting Crops Bearing Yield Above The Ground.
*18th-19th* Seeds Planted Now Tend To Rot In The Ground.
*20th-22nd* Best Planting Days For Aboveground Crops, Especially Peas, Beans, Cucumbers And Squash Where Climate Is Suitable. Plant Seedbeds And Flower Gardens.
*23rd-26th* A Most Barren Period, Best For Killing Plant Pests Or Doing Chores Around The Farm.
*27th-28th* Favorable Days For Planting Root Crops, Fine For Sowing Hay, Fodder Crops, And Grains. Plant Flowers.
*29th-30th* Excellent Time For Planting Root Crops That Can Be Planted Now And For Starting Seedbeds. Good Days For Transplanting.
*31st* Poor Planting Day.

*
April 2013*
*1st* Barren Day. Do No Planting.
*2nd-4th* Favorable Days For Planting Beets, Carrots, Turnips, Radishes, Onions, And Other Root Crops.
*5th-6th* Excellent Time To Kill Weeds, Briars, Poison Ivy, And Other Plant Pests.
*7th-9th* Favorable Days For Planting Root Crops, Extra Good For Vine Crops. Set Strawberry Plants. Good Days For Transplanting.
*10th-11th* Poor Planting Day. Break Ground Or Cultivate.
*12th-13th* Favorable For Planting Beans, Corn, Cotton, Tomatoes, Peppers, And Other Aboveground Crops.
*14th-16th* Poor Days For Planting, Seeds Tend To Rot In The Ground.
*17th-18th* Plant Tomatoes, Beans, Peppers, Corn, Cotton, And Other Aboveground Crops On These Most Fruitful Days. Plant Seedbeds. Start Flower Gardens.
*19th-22nd* Grub Out Weeds, Briars, And Other Plant Pests.
*23rd-24th* Plant Corn, Melons, Squash, Tomatoes, And Other Aboveground Crops. A Favorable Time For Sowing Grains, Hay And Fodder Crops. Plant Flowers.
*25th-26th* Good Days For Planting Beets, Carrots, Radishes, Turnips, Peanuts, And Other Root Crops. Also Good For Cabbage, Cauliflower, Lettuce, Kale, Celery, And Other Leafy Vegetables. Start Seedbeds. Good Days For Transplanting.
*27th-29th* Barren Days. Do No Planting.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

Its a sloths life.

[video=youtube;A_oAYbaN50k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_oAYbaN50k[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2013)

to me the moon is a facted, that you can have a little dim, like the moon and your plants will be okay. As I get light from my window, but it's still dark in there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Good shit.
> 
> Too far north for me. I think doobie may be closer than anyone.





cannabiscult said:


> ive got some possible oppertuanities out that way and wanted the skinny from the locals.....you know how 3rd party info is....


I won't be any help.
You all know about as much as I do about Oregon.
Health & financial issues means I stay at home, so I just don't get out to know much about anything.
Sorry.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

anybody seen this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Superfund_sites_in_Oregon at least jackson county aint on there, thats where i may be relocating..... but where i live now is a current super fund site also........


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

hey doobie thats all good brother, maybe if i end up that way i can come help you out with some healing hash and nugs......people here are so scared of being gifted anything, they assume you'l want something in return....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2013)

That'd be cool 
And if it's the right time of year I'll even have some herbs to share with you. 
Going to be end of May, beginning of June before I have anything from the garden, but then it will be coming in on a regular schedule. 
May is up in the air, as my mom's funeral will be after the Spring thaw up in Fairbanks (AK), but you can't accurately predict when the ground will be thawed deep enough, so I have to keep all of May open for that.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> hey doobie thats all good brother, maybe if i end up that way i can come help you out with some healing hash and nugs......people here are so scared of being gifted anything, they assume you'l want something in return....


Just so you know I operate an unwanted meds disposal site. We guarantee they will be destroyed by fire.  Feel free to send as much as you want.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

sorry about your mom man, but your garden sounds like itl be giving you what you need once you start harvesting.....im working on the details right now looking at places, land, etc. really need to be sure about this though, i dont want to leave colorado if my boss is like.....hey want half our company?....then i might have to re evaluate my priorities. Can i just go ahead and say....i love hash, making hash, smoking and eating it.....pretty much my favorite thing to do ever.......i love when i look at the clock and its 8 am and by the time ive gone through everything i do its 4pm....


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

wormdrive ive got more than i know what to do with alot of the time...example....View attachment 2548503


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh yea I could get rid of that for you no problem. Hows Monday? I kid I kid....


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

steppin out to hit some trainwreck my buddy grew from HSO......omg i feel 13 again.... cheese candy was also on point (lavender sativa x exodus) but i cant fucking wait for his acapulco to finish......this dude is a good grower for sure.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

dude i wish i would love to have anybody just willing to take stuff, but in this town its either sketchy or risky even though its legal, lots of narcs trying to flip on people up here


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

dont know why but i lose it watching this like everyday....such a nerd

[video=youtube_share;aoXg7SSmGyk]http://youtu.be/aoXg7SSmGyk[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

its day 1 of flowering for my newly gifted mazar and chronic girls........thanks to pistilpirate for the help.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

Crazy Carrots. They are so sweet it's insane.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

I want some sweet carrots. I love em like rabbits.

Friday!!! lol... I'll probably be in bed by 10. Hope you kids have a fun weekend.

You still got all your fishing gear worm?


----------



## Lykn (Mar 1, 2013)

Figure I'd post some artsy eye candy I have from my first grow a few months back ... 600W FTW and experiment dj led light lol....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You still got all your fishing gear worm?


Yes I do, Hat and vest too. lol might be some power bait from the 90's also. I am thinking about heading up before it gets too hot. Ouch $46.00 for a license.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Crazy Carrots. They are so sweet it's insane.
> 
> View attachment 2548769



I grew some multi colored carrots last year  They are so good right out of the ground!




Radish 




Lykn said:


> Figure I'd post some artsy eye candy I have from my first grow a few months back ... 600W FTW and experiment dj led light lol....
> 
> View attachment 2548779View attachment 2548780View attachment 2548781View attachment 2548786View attachment 2548788View attachment 2548789View attachment 2548790View attachment 2548791View attachment 2548792View attachment 2548793View attachment 2548794View attachment 2548798



 lovely pr0n!



edit: just saw this as someones AV hahaha 


​


----------



## Lykn (Mar 1, 2013)

just saw this as someones AV hahaha 


​[/QUOTE]

wow this made my day LMFAO!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn canna blowing up the 600 club haha.

Good evening guys! Not much going on here other then smoking me some herb and watching Ghost Adventures.

Hope everyone is having a good Friday.


----------



## Lykn (Mar 1, 2013)

Gonna get my smoke on and download the walking dead  im behind an episode already


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

We Need some tunes up in here.
[video=youtube;gXbPlFgSfao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbPlFgSfao[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bud pr0n?


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Friday fellow 6ers! Just wanted to share some pron with you guys!


----------



## graab187 (Mar 1, 2013)

A little update on my ladies in my closet.
Have a good night!


[video=youtube;7P5i6MXtzo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P5i6MXtzo8[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey 600! Those of you looking for a new variety of gear at a solid price don't forget about attitude's promo! Spend 40 euros and get 10 free seeds. I went with a few pick and mix and a 4 pack of fem C99. 18 Seeds for 56 euros, not bad! 13 of them are fem as well. 

I saw a cpl people scored them as I did a quick catchup, I hope they're winners, have a good weekend 600.


----------



## blindbaby (Mar 2, 2013)

my 600 sunmaster, and 4 girls. will cut last one of these tomorrow.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Bud pr0n?
> 
> View attachment 2548955View attachment 2548958View attachment 2548963View attachment 2548964






SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Happy Friday fellow 6ers! Just wanted to share some pron with you guys!View attachment 2548970View attachment 2548969View attachment 2548971View attachment 2548972





blindbaby said:


> my 600 sunmaster, and 4 girls. will cut last one of these tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549225



Dizzam the pr0n is BLOWING UP tonight  very nice all around. I decided to check in while my late night pics are loading and see all this


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

Smorgen Borgen, finally got me tinternet back. Even my phone was down yesterday, and a lot of the shops had stopped taking pin/credit/debit cards....seems like someone at KPN forgot to put some money in their server meter! tut-tut-tut.

Anygaroo, the prawn I prmoised 24 hours ago.

DOG BX2





DOG (from the original seeds from 2010)





A couple of BX2's and the original DOG.





Upstairs DOG in flower.





Some new DOGs just put into the cab, and ones from a week or so back.










Downstairs in the cab.





Livers and DOG on the left.





DOG drying





Deep Blue F4





DOG...i spy a bean











Some of my veg pics are on my rooftop grow. Tatters doing grand.

Hey, whodat, I grew some carrots last year, and the year before. For the life of me I can't get them bigger than a pencil dick! Your one's also looked small (not meaning anything with that btw, lol), is that the variety or are they just difficult to grow big?!?!

Fuk me, I crashed on the couch at 10, went to bed, apart from a couple of visits to the bog, I slept to 8:30...fukkin breaking records here.

Have a good Saturday.

Peace, DST


----------



## erasmus darwin (Mar 2, 2013)

very nice pr0n. i want to try the deep blue DST, how forgiving is it? hanging my 2nd 600 tomorrow. hoping to add a new strain or 2, heard some good things about it.
e.d.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Erasmus,

I love the Deep Blue, can be vegged out to produce fairly decent sized girls, or can be run 12/12 from seed and finishes quickly (even the F3's). I am working on the F4-F5's. Really nice sweet old school smell, some fruityness thrown in there for good measure. It has also added some weight to the DOG in the Deep BluexDOG cross so is a decent yielder. Can handle a good amount of feed and is generally a nice dark lush green colour, so is fond of N and Mg in particular. I ran 12/12 and from seed they finished in 9 weeks from germination to chop. SOlid hard nugs are generally all it produces.
There is a pheno in the F3's that sometimes comes out like Lime green, I think GHB also found this pheno. They really need heavy N in veg.
There is a Deep Blue F3-F4 thread I started a while back. Also check with ghb who is on the 600 thread for a second unbiased opinion.

Cheers,

DST


----------



## erasmus darwin (Mar 2, 2013)

you don't appear to be biased DST. sounds like what i been looking for. i been checking on it for awhile, that and maybe white russian and exodus kush added to the mix. 

anyone feel free to recommend a breeder for seeds. unfortunately i'm not a fortunate american living in a legal state so i gotta order from overseas. haven't ordered for awhile as i normally am a cloning fool but i have been having an issue with my water. thusly my clones weren't healthy. 

it's all good, ready for something new and ready to blast the extra 600, will certainly please cat as well as the plants i'm sure.

e.d.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

Chuck the guys at the Br__ders BoutiQu3 (apologies for the code, rolli is on my a$$ for promoting) website an email and they will sort a good deal out with you I am sure. Mention the 600 club.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2013)

anyone any experience with air layering ? cuts while they are still attached. the technique looks simple enough but i'm wondering if ph 5.5 water is essential? 

morning 6ers


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey D, I pulled those early because I couldn't wait. They dont grow too well packed together I think, I only grew em' that once lol. Im a bit late for planting them this year, I'll still try though. Mine did take a while too, maybe your not letting them go long enough? They can also be particular with their soil conditions.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/dg0435.html
http://www.organicgardening.com/learn-and-grow/carrots-growing-guide



As promised. 
Day 24~ 12/12 for most.

Horizontal cab.





Two 3-d on the left and an mvk.









This MVK looks like it has an SB dad... sb3 i think.
I like her.



























Another MVK, heavy leaning BnS. Not sure about her, seems bland I guess.






















BnS x SB2, SB2 structure with that powerful BnS smell I fell in love with, sticky too. I really like her.

























BnS x BnS, good smelling great structure, but not quite the resin production I would like. She has time.























BnS x SB1, More of these beans already in soil lol. Great smell, citrusy SB but also a hint of the pure fruity BnS, buds are greasy to the touch  good for the ol' fondle and sniff... or just rubbing the flowers all over your face. 
Structure from dad (SB1)



















Flying about the canopy.

































Gary.


----------



## erasmus darwin (Mar 2, 2013)

found it D thanks. sorry don't want to get you in dutch with the man. i will mention the 600 club. proud to be a member in good standing 
e.d.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 2, 2013)

for you late nighters....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2013)

has that dank look^ sweet looking my freind^


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

Yesh, very shexy...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2013)

But, soft, homey!
Like, what light through yonder window breaks, dude?
It is the pipe, and cannabis is The Sun...


*Shakespeares's Pipes ([url]http://www.herbmuseum.ca/node/1707)[/URL]*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2013)

those are some puuurdy buds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally, the missus has accepted the fact that I'm getting a bigger tent.

Mwah ha ha ha ha haa!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 2, 2013)

harvest time in the valley. 


i just found that old statue in a box of stuff. i got it in thailand. the hill folks use them. i need to dust it off. lol

a bit over 17 oz. yeah baby!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 2, 2013)

Lykn said:


> Gonna get my smoke on and download the walking dead  im behind an episode already


i didn't watch horror movies until i watched a marathon of the first season of walking dead . although i turn the sound down or look away at times, i have now watched almost every zombie/walker type movie out there. lots of fun. my old girlfriends would be shocked because i would never watch one with them.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> harvest time in the valley.
> 
> 
> i just found that old statue in a box of stuff. i got it in thailand. the hill folks use them. i need to dust it off. lol
> ...


Very Nice Fatboy,

What's the Malawi taste like? Are you going to bury some and ferment it?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Very Nice Fatboy,
> 
> What's the Malawi taste like? Are you going to bury some and ferment it?



thanks. i hate the work but love the after harvest relaxing. 

although i bought malawi gold, it looks nothing like that very sativa genetic. i need to call it something else. 

i bought them from a reputable seed reseller back in the day. i bought a few genetics from him and had him take them out of the original packages. now that i've see them, they are not the malawi gold. they are a sativa/indica cross. i only grew it out once until a year ago when i decided to try them out again. whatever it is, i like it a lot. this stuff has a very mello taste, nothing special but that's because of my lazy growing habits. as i only grow for myself, i only worked on the high not the taste. although i am going to work on taste just for the hell of it.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 2, 2013)

worm, i had that poster in your AV on my wall for a time. 

stoned again...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> worm, i had that poster in your AV on my wall for a time.
> 
> stoned again...


You must be an old Hippy like me?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> You must be an old Hippy like me?



yep. i'm almost 60!!!!! FFFFFFFFFFFFUCK! but then again, i'm retired and still getting high, so getting old isn't all that bad.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone any experience with air layering ? cuts while they are still attached. the technique looks simple enough but i'm wondering if ph 5.5 water is essential?
> 
> morning 6ers


If you use rockwool I would ph them, but I've done it with the jiffy pellets with plain tap. Its fun and all but kind of slow, certainly not for someone who clones on a regular basis but there's a place for it. Like you want just a clone or two, not in a hurry to do it and don't necessarily have another location for propagation.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey 600! Those of you looking for a new variety of gear at a solid price don't forget about attitude's promo! Spend 40 euros and get 10 free seeds. I went with a few pick and mix and a 4 pack of fem C99. 18 Seeds for 56 euros, not bad! 13 of them are fem as well.
> 
> I saw a cpl people scored them as I did a quick catchup, I hope they're winners, have a good weekend 600.


Did you ever get any of my shiznit from bkb/fmily?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Did you ever get any of my shiznit from bkb/fmily?


Are you gonna grow the peacock mang? I wanna see someone else run it, like I said I'm gonna grow it out again pretty quick here


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Are you gonna grow the peacock mang? I wanna see someone else run it, like I said I'm gonna grow it out again pretty quick here


Eventually. I already popped some other beans for this run though.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention... when I harvested that last couple plants that all went to hash, that they didn't all go to hash. I took the nicest buds off and jarred them up. It was outta sight outta mind and I forgot. So they turned into the nicest buds covered in mold lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Hey, whodat, I grew some carrots last year, and the year before. For the life of me I can't get them bigger than a pencil dick! Your one's also looked small (not meaning anything with that btw, lol), is that the variety or are they just difficult to grow big?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


I think the key to big carrots is the soil must be very loose so they can spread out without much resistance. My dad always made raised rows for the rooted veggies and they were always larger than average sized. I need to get some veggies in the ground.......


----------



## Californicater (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been pulling weeds an tilling soil all week to get my outdoor fruit&veg garden ready for the season.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

im batching up some super soil for these chernobyl f-2s to go into when they are ready....... if i batch it in a week then in 30 days the chernobyls should be big enough to transplant and the soil should be done cooking..... very excited to be moving away from liquid nutes


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Guzias1, what strain is this?


----------



## graab187 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone have any links/suggestions towards a air cooled hood? Lookin to buy just one, cheap as well 

Thanks 6ers!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

graab187 said:


> Anyone have any links/suggestions towards a air cooled hood? Lookin to buy just one, cheap as well
> 
> Thanks 6ers!


What size room? I prefer the Hydrofarm hoods myself. I have 2 of the small AC hoods.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have this. http://www.greners.com/i/grow-lights/hoods-reflectors/air-cooled-vented/blockbuster-reflector-6-reflector.html I wouldn't go much cheaper than that imo. It's like middle of the pack I think.


----------



## graab187 (Mar 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> What size room? I prefer the Hydrofarm hoods myself. I have 2 of the small AC hoods.


Only have one 600w super hortilux hps for a 4x6 closet. Right now my ducting for my exhaust is just hanging right next to my open air hood sucking the heat out, but my temps are a couple degrees too high for my standards so im thinking a directly connected AC hood will help me


----------



## zVice (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone tried the new OG parabolic air cooled? they're expensive but look decent.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Xtrasun-XT6AC-6-Inch-Coolable-Reflector/dp/B002JLB6L0/ref=sr_1_1?m=A3VZKFNMHAPZBO&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1362251391&sr=1-1&keywords=air+cooled

http://www.amazon.com/Sun-System-Cool-6in-Reflector/dp/B00068A218/ref=sr_1_28?m=A3VZKFNMHAPZBO&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1362251474&sr=1-28&keywords=air+cooled

Not sure what your budget is. I think I paid 80 each for mine a few years back.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

I like my 6" yield masters. 

Howdy 600, hope everyone is having a good weekend so far


----------



## graab187 (Mar 2, 2013)

My local hydro shop is selling 6 inch yield masters for 90 bucks im probably going to go cop me one of those. Which end of the hood do i connect my ducting to? The side with the socket or the other side? And what do i do about the opposite open hole in the hood? Just leave it open?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

graab187 said:


> My local hydro shop is selling 6 inch yield masters for 90 bucks im probably going to go cop me one of those. Which end of the hood do i connect my ducting to? The side with the socket or the other side? And what do i do about the opposite open hole in the hood? Just leave it open?


You should pull from the socket side, they sell a filter for the other side so you dont fill the hood with dust. You can also improvise with a tshirt or some foam. I use a carbon filter then I dump the scrubbed air out the back of my garage.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

^ or an air conditioner filter tie wired to the hole


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

my blockbuster 8" was 200 but i see em on amazon for 100 all the time


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Guzias1, what strain is this?



looks like some purple wreck to me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheese pie leafs are turning purple?? And got's about 3-4 weeks left. Do any or all those strains turn purple. This strain is is bad ass!, thanks Breeders boutique again.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2013)

I/m over 2.5 oz-looks like, and still got 3 weeks or so to go!!!!!


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 2, 2013)

My kings kush leaves started turning purple about 3-4 weeks into flowering! theyre really ripening up now!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2013)

Also pic in avtar is sour cheery


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

weird 

http://www.the600club.com/


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

howd you find my club j/k i get teased all the time cause i have a 45 grave shirt with a huge pentagram goats head on the front......smoke weed hail satan[video=youtube_share;Po5WI1MsU6w]http://youtu.be/Po5WI1MsU6w[/video]


----------



## graab187 (Mar 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> You should pull from the socket side, they sell a filter for the other side so you dont fill the hood with dust. You can also improvise with a tshirt or some foam. I use a carbon filter then I dump the scrubbed air out the back of my garage.


Awesome, thanks. I'm using my exhaust(just hanging ducting sucking air) to create passive intakes at the moment. Do you think upgrading to an AC hood would reduce my negative pressure at all? Probably not haha. 


Just smoked my first bowl of OG this morning, gooooood stone, but it really makes me want to go buy upgrades to my grow xD


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

i cant wait to get my cuts of forest fire and lemon thai kush from my buddy....forest fire is no where in colorado.....happy i am


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

graab187 said:


> Awesome, thanks. I'm using my exhaust(just hanging ducting sucking air) to create passive intakes at the moment. Do you think upgrading to an AC hood would reduce my negative pressure at all? Probably not haha.
> 
> 
> Just smoked my first bowl of OG this morning, gooooood stone, but it really makes me want to go buy upgrades to my grow xD


I will be the same. You can control the pressure by adding a fan speed controller. Also helps control heat/cool in the tent.


----------



## graab187 (Mar 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I will be the same. You can control the pressure by adding a fan speed controller. Also helps control heat/cool in the tent.


I've been meaning to pick one of those up, maybe I'll grab one when i get the hood. I just don't want to lose my passive intakes because that's my only source of fresh cool air in my garden.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone think of any strains that would be good for single cola SOG? Please only ones that you have grown. I'm going to grab grape god, and maybe a couple kushes... Even though kush isn't great for sog imo.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

dinafem diesel is a monsterous yielder single cola, also chronic is a massive single cola yielder.....running both right now


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone think of any strains that would be good for single cola SOG? Please only ones that you have grown. I'm going to grab grape god, and maybe a couple kushes... Even though kush isn't great for sog imo.


I've had good results with c99,chernobyl, and jack herer strains as far as SOG goes.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

i know c99 rules it in a sog


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i know c99 rules it in a sog


Ya, so does vintage 06 my current strain, both c99 and vinnie are great in both aspects. 

Once you've got your mother plant down you can do a perpetual harvest from one plant


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, I would get the joeys c99 but I like to order from attitude mostly. I've ran Chronic and frankly its a bunk smoke. Its just too commercial. Not to piss on your grow. I'm sure there are some chronic phenos out there that are good, but I didn't like it. I'll look into the others though.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

i was given it as a freebie but ive had some awesome tasting organic chronic...high is so so but i love the fruity flavor


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

If you want some others let me know bro, SOG is all I use to do so I've run quite a few strains but those probably were my top 3 that I've run.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you want some others let me know bro, SOG is all I use to do so I've run quite a few strains but those probably were my top 3 that I've run.


Kind of surprised at the herrer rec. I am going to run a phenol of slh though.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i was given it as a freebie but ive had some awesome tasting organic chronic...high is so so but i love the fruity flavor


If your all about fruity flavor I'd highly suggest looking into vintage 06. She has a very sweet fruity flavor, she gets if from the jack 33 hazey. I know I talk a lot about this strain but it truly is beautiful in every aspect I've seen. Resin production is insane and flowering time is short, add that with a month veg and short flower and you can easily pull 3 oz every time with no training.

If I remember right you said you like plants you can do in 80 days or less right canna? Vintage would be something good for you.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I would get the joeys c99 but I like to order from attitude mostly. I've ran Chronic and frankly its a bunk smoke. Its just too commercial. Not to piss on your grow. I'm sure there are some chronic phenos out there that are good, but I didn't like it. I'll look into the others though.


ogr (fire alien kush) is a good one for sog


also this ch.ak x og


grapegod is beast,if you get the right pheno


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Kind of surprised at the herrer rec. I am going to run a phenol of slh though.


I wasn't to sure about it at first but after running it I found that she likes SOG. Vintage 06 has herer in her to.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

genuity said:


> ogr (fire alien kush) is a good one for sog
> View attachment 2550041View attachment 2550042
> 
> also this ch.ak x og
> ...


I ran Grapegod for like a year+. I'm going to buy more seeds of it. It is a very underrated strain imo. I was just looking at the OG rascal lineup too.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey gen how did you like that alien kush? 

I've been looking at it for awhile now but just haven't decided.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I wasn't to sure about it at first but after running it I found that she likes SOG. Vintage 06 has herer in her to.


Does it stretch less in a sog environment? The phenol of SLH I'm keeping doesn't stretch too bad, but well see how she does at sog in a few months.

Stupid spell auto correct keeps putting phenol... whatever.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

il look into it giggles thanks for the recommendation...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

Dont forget about AK, she can produce some BIG single colas.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i was given it as a freebie but ive had some awesome tasting organic chronic...high is so so but i love the fruity flavor


Maybe it was that fruity chronic juice strain. It's something crossed with Chronic.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does it stretch less in a sog environment? The phenol of SLH I'm keeping doesn't stretch too bad, but well see how she does at sog in a few months.
> 
> Stupid spell auto correct keeps putting phenol... whatever.


I've never had a problem with stretch doing sog. 

I don't like tall plants, which is why I mostly grow indica's or a hybrid leaning towards the indica side, every once in awhile I'll throw a satvia dom in but ya sorry got side tracked I'm baked lol. I thought she did really well in a SOG, if you want one better then jack herer look into vintage 06. It's very easy to keep short and is a great candidate for sog.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

wow powerplant afghani and herrer is an insane hybrid!!!! i love power plants fruity taste. looks pretty cheap aswell....thanks giggs i might have to order those


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> il look into it giggles thanks for the recommendation...


No problem brotha.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

fruity chronic juice is chronic x white widow, my boy i got the original chronic from runs the fruity chronic juice also.....we got some nice pheno variations in the chronic, the one ive got smells like mangos and peaches


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> fruity chronic juice is chronic x white widow, my boy i got the original chronic from runs the fruity chronic juice also.....we got some nice pheno variations in the chronic, the one ive got smells like mangos and peaches


If it's a real old chronic phenol maybe you got some of that cherry phenol AK47 in it or something?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> wow powerplant afghani and herrer is an insane hybrid!!!! i love power plants fruity taste. looks pretty cheap aswell....thanks giggs i might have to order those


She's deff a power plant and a frosty bitch


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> She's deff a power plant and a frosty bitch
> 
> View attachment 2550069


Grab some grapegod from next generation some time. Perfect for sog. They just came out with a whole bunch of new strains too. Their genetics seem to be well stabilized also. I'm tired of buying beans and getting 6 different phenos. cough* ghs * cough. Never seen such an unstable freak plant in these SLH. I probably have 5 different phenos in 11 seeds.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

ive got no idea on how long hes had it but its been a while...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 2, 2013)

I heard Grape God mentioned a few and heres a thread I am following

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546598-grape-god-grow-journal-3.html


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Grab some grapegod from next generation some time. Perfect for sog. They just came out with a whole bunch of new strains too. Their genetics seem to be well stabilized also. I'm tired of buying beans and getting 6 different phenos. cough* ghs * cough. Never seen such an unstable freak plant in these SLH. I probably have 5 different phenos in 11 seeds.


Will do. I stopped running ghs just due to that very reason. Maybe I'll order some grapegod next tude order.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

My grapegod was finished at 8 weeks too. It's the fastest strain I've run. One of the best yielders, and frosty as hell. It absolutely wreaked too.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

i really like deep purple....some people let it go super long but the ones ive run consistantly turn purple and have amber trichs at 56 days.........love grapey tasting herb, cheese quake has some grapey phenos out there too


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My grapegod was finished at 8 weeks too. It's the fastest strain I've run. One of the best yielders, and frosty as hell. It absolutely wreaked too.


Sounds like a good strain for me then  I love frosty bitches


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

There are so many strains I want to try, and I've already run a lot of different stuff haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dude I feel you. It's like a smorgasbord of strains lol. 

That's whats so great about this hobby, it's ever evolving.


----------



## zack66 (Mar 2, 2013)

Purple Kush 3 weeks since switch to 12/12. My 6 pk of clones. 3 weeks old today.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey gen how did you like that alien kush?
> 
> I've been looking at it for awhile now but just haven't decided.


it was a fun plant to grow,very easy,took well to nutes..

pheno#1







smell:very chemical smells all threw growth,as buds start to fill in,they take on a more petrol/tar smell,pugent to say the least,rub a nug and you get a wiff of sulfer(burnt match).at the end of 9 weeks,she had faint hints of earthy mushrooms.

taste:after a good cure(4 weeks),out the can she smells of sweet hash/nutty
as you bust down the nug,you get that kush scent(citrus lemon/grapefruit),
and it passes over to the smoke,on exhale you get smoove orange bite.
pheno#2






smell:this one had some chem to her,but her lemon profile was very dom in this one,all the way threw,to the end

taste:carmel/nutty on inhale,with a deep citrus taste to her as well.

med effects:nice for the head,with some nice body to it as well.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

very nice alien!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

fire man. Love kush and its calyx to bud ratio.

Bud to leaf ratio fuck... said that to someone else the other day.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 2, 2013)

a kid younger than me just came into the shop super cocky and told me he had been growing for 10 years......ive got 7 under my belt and i started at 17 lol

he was like 19 hahahaha so many super opinionated people just blind to the world around them. i tell every fucking person i see, its not a dick measuring contest....im south african, youll lose hehehe


----------



## Californicater (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> a kid younger than me just came into the shop super cocky and told me he had been growing for 10 years......ive got 7 under my belt and i started at 17 lol
> 
> he was like 19 hahahaha so many super opinionated people just blind to the world around them. i tell every fucking person i see, its not a dick measuring contest....im south african, youll lose hehehe


So wait, I am supposed to be counting from the first time I took a bag seed and threw it in the dirt? In that case I was in 7th grade, and I grew in the planter on the corner in my neighborhood. I got nearly 2 decades if we are not counting consecutive years growing.


----------



## erasmus darwin (Mar 2, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> weird
> 
> http://www.the600club.com/


 

how's the BX1 Dog for pain? going to order the Deep Blue F3 and think i may add the BX1 if it is really as good for pain as it says. it's out of stock now so maybe that's a good sign.
happy weekend 600s
e.d.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2013)

erasmus darwin said:


> how's the BX1 Dog for pain? going to order the Deep Blue F3 and think i may add the BX1 if it is really as good for pain as it says. it's out of stock now so maybe that's a good sign.
> happy weekend 600s
> e.d.


I find her to be very effective for pain relief.

...planted my first seeds in 1975


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2013)

I am in the midst of harvesting. LS is a pain to grow, but a joy to trim. One hit of scissor hash got the best of me.


----------



## erasmus darwin (Mar 2, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I find her to be very effective for pain relief.
> 
> ...planted my first seeds in 1975
> 
> ...


thanks cof...will be waiting for the re-stock with baited breath,
e.d.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2013)

erasmus darwin said:


> thanks cof...will be waiting for the re-stock with baited breath,
> e.d.


You're welcome....send them an email and let them know that you are a club 600 member and you'll go the top of the list.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Evening 6er's. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

I'm just watching Family Guy and taking hits from the vape pen


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> I am in the midst of harvesting. LS is a pain to grow, but a joy to trim. One hit of scissor hash got the best of me.
> View attachment 2550677


SWEET! 
heres my lemon skunk with a year and a half cure on it. Is it ok to cure for that long?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> SWEET!
> heres my lemon skunk with a year and a half cure on it. Is it ok to cure for that long?
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yes it's ok to cure that long! I bet that shit is fucking good. Prob would knock me on my ass. 

The longest I've had some cure and smoked was just a lil over a year and it was potent!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yes it's ok to cure that long! I bet that shit is fucking good. Prob would knock me on my ass.
> 
> The longest I've had some cure and smoked was just a lil over a year and it was potent!


Awesome! thats good to know~
heres the desert hike i went on today. SPECTACULAR! first signs of spring! 
this was a lucky find. a secret gem tucked away inbetween Phoenix and Tucson.
Hope ya'll have wonderful weekend as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awesome! thats good to know~
> heres the desert hike i went on today. SPECTACULAR! first signs of spring!
> this was a lucky find. a secret gem tucked away inbetween Phoenix and Tucson.
> Hope ya'll have wonderful weekend as well.
> ...


I want a cactus! That state is to god damn hot for me. I was in Kingman one year and it was 114 at 8 in the morning! No thank you!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.bluestwave.com/tools/dreammachine.html#

Edit: oh yea, forgot. You are supposed to look at this with your eyes closed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2013)

HAHA! goggles.i mean giggles..hehe
are you flying or driving to colorodo for 4-20?. i got my airplane tix this past week. getting pretty excited.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAHA! goggles.i mean giggles..hehe
> are you flying or driving to colorodo for 4-20?. i got my airplane tix this past week. getting pretty excited.


Driving  I can't take treats to share with you guys on the plane lol. 

I guess I could be giggle goggles lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> http://www.bluestwave.com/tools/dreammachine.html#
> 
> Edit: oh yea, forgot. You are supposed to look at this with your eyes closed.


Thanks now my stoned ass is making a light show out of it in my living room


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2013)

in 1993 i got pulled over driving through Kansas. Cop says to me.. " i smell marijuana".. of course it didnt help having a pick up truck filled to the brim with crap out and with Cali licence plates and with my husbandd hair half way down his back.. and the cop grabbed my purse without asking me and dumped it all on the ground. then proceed to look under the seat and make us take everything out. and then of course there was my IRON MAIDEN pin on the dashboard.. and the cop says.. isnt that a heavy metal bandz? like your prob Satan worshippers as well. 
They fine us $325 for speeding 125 mph. and made us pay cash and watch us drop it into the nearest Post OFFice box, where you know late at night he would come back with a key, unlock the mail box and steal all the cash. be careful driving , they might be on the look out.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

well Kansas is one backwards ass state.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey now I know kansas is dumb but you guys are talking about where I was born!

Whenever they get the damn laws changed maybe I'll move back closer to there, but until then that state sucks lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Did you ever get any of my shiznit from bkb/fmily?


The seed fairy stopped by BC  I started by popping 3 strains and got one female. I messed up their labels and FM suggested the one harvested might be skunky monkey. It smells like dank grapefruit to me. Very dense and compact. I mainlined her with a short veg in a 3 gallon I think. I have some cured in the jar, I'll try to drop a couple pics in your thread this week, maybe you can help me confirm our guess lol. She was average, but i know she can be better this next round though. She loves to be cropped like crazy, her stems can be bent 180 and she's still hard to hold down. An awesome canopy is easy to achieve with her. Thank you!


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 2, 2013)

600 w 6" cool tube just testing thing out on this grow. 5 gal dwc 8" net pot with hydroton medium. got the plant as a clone from a buddy of mine. i let her veg for 2.5 months then flipped her to hps week three and looking good. they drink so much water at this age.... when i flipped her she was approx. 3 feet tall, since then she has grown about 8" tied down a handfull of the tall branches with some fish line. love the CLUB


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 2, 2013)

any secrets to dense nugs???


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy plants.....


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 2, 2013)

sierrawave420 said:


> any secrets to dense nugs???


Welcome sierra! Good genetics, ideal environment and adequate lighting the basic recipe. Feed them what they want and you will be rewarded


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 2, 2013)

sierrawave420 said:


> any secrets to dense nugs???


welcome, and others have already said strain makes a difference, as well as light intensity.
I have also noticed temps that are too high can make airier buds in some strains.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 2, 2013)

Practice makes dense buds but then again out can fuck it, got my last half o in the jar been smoking while the women at Leeds peaceful weekend iv had without her counting my bongs and saying another 1 them already haha. Anyway wake n bake and wTch the the wire till ladbrokes opens


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn.
Slept for 24 hours.
Hope everyone is well out there.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't teach them anything, keep em in the dark about all things clever and never ever ever, ever ever, teach them there Multiplication tables...that's a BIGGGGGGG no no.



sierrawave420 said:


> any secrets to dense nugs???


As the lads said, happy plants and good genetics.

Morning highway speeders. Well I just got my Xmas speeding fine through the post from Germany, always funny to see your fizzog in a speeding camera picture (must admit, I don't look too bad at all, lmfao). I was only doing 119 km per hour in a 100 zone....20 euro fine. I was well happy. Probably cost them about 15 euro to print, package, and send me the silly fine in the first place......

Happy Sunday 600 campers.

Peace, DST

EDIT, might actually chop something today...if anythings ready. Some of the Sour Kush X Deep Blues where on theri way ooot.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

so the saga continues.....

Putting things back together. AGAIN!!!!!!










never took too long, and everything's nice n clean and looking good 






ill get some better pic's today, its been a non-stop week but starting to look a bit better now!
Anyhow, in here we have :
In Tent: 1 Exo Cheese
1 SLH ( uk clone )
1 DOG
1 Pineapple Haze ( uk clone )
1 Lemon Candy ( Caseyband x lem qleaner )

In Veg is a cut from each of the above along with a Psycosis clone, and a prop. full of new snip's
 This is some Liver's fromlast run that im puffing atm. Full in your face Funk !!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

Another escape lad. Yer like the Cooler King! lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 3, 2013)

sierrawave420 said:


> any secrets to dense nugs???


Grow good weed. It normally gets dense when I'm not watchin.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

DST said:


> Another escape lad. Yer like the Cooler King! lol.


Aye a close one this time, fekkin pain in the arse like! But live to fight another day and still sittin puffing so.... 
And there was no chance i was losing that lot lmao


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 3, 2013)

Too much nitrogen can make plants want to keep vegging. Fucked up lighting. Yeah probably the main thing is the phenol of the strain. You can grow a strain and still get 10 different phenos. Pick the best and clone that shit.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

Think I'll head back to visit the wife in bed...catch you later gang.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 3, 2013)

a very handsome plant Mr Cinders


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


>


very nice mate is that a purple dog?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a blow up of the thumbnail from his previous post (#55654).
It's a Livers, and sure is a beauty.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

So I've been talking to a fellow grower link that I have in Thailand and he's just got a shipment of weed in from Laos, were talking a couple of oz for £20 type stuff (well it is Thailand).

I think a kilo or 2 of beans could be winging it's way to Yorkie very soon!


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks for the tips everyone im gonna do my best and ask questions when needed... does any one know if altitude makes a diff?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think altitude makes a difference in itself... but usually it's dryer up in the sky which makes for better growing in my opinion. I think growing at 5,000ft is one of the keys to my success.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

sierrawave420 said:


> thanks for the tips everyone im gonna do my best and ask questions when needed... does any one know if altitude makes a diff?


If you grow cannabis outside at high altitudes this may help improve the crops trichome development due to being exposed to higher UVB radiation levels.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

So trying some new stuff to me- Been 10 year's, the last time I used M.G, lol will see how it goes.

got a few plants outside getting big. I see BBk can be a monster outside. .QQ, D.p.Q, are also going good out there. 

Need to go get my camera from a buddy's house. I have a 1200w light for supplement. my plants hrs are 12/12. at 7 am the light will come on, and stay on till 8 or 9 am, and then I move my plants outside in this nice weather-highs so far are in the high 60's. I move them back in at 5pm and hit them with my light, till 7pm. Will see how this goes, with sun and light, and m.g.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's a blow up of the thumbnail from his previous post (#55654).
> It's a Livers, and sure is a beauty.


Never got to try the livers in the end looks the bomb


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 3, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Too much nitrogen can make plants want to keep vegging. Fucked up lighting. Yeah probably the main thing is the phenol of the strain. You can grow a strain and still get 10 different phenos. Pick the best and clone that shit.


what do you mean phenos???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

Would like to see some outdoor Breeders Boutique plants, if anyone has any outdoor pics. As I will be just using there strains outside this year for 2013, thanks


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think altitude makes a difference in itself... but usually it's dryer up in the sky which makes for better growing in my opinion. I think growing at 5,000ft is one of the keys to my success.


im at 4000 here up the road from you


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you grow cannabis outside at high altitudes this may help improve the crops trichome development due to being exposed to higher UVB radiation levels.


 where I live it's 400 in the high altitudes*

high altitudes​




*


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think altitude makes a difference in itself... but usually it's dryer up in the sky which makes for better growing in my opinion. I think growing at 5,000ft is one of the keys to my success.


any tips on a good atrain at high alt.?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

Also Smelly Cherry buds are getting nice and hard, really nice nugs, and having a nice smell, with some light frost coming throw strong now


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

I've grown 3 stand out strains in my 4 years. 1 is clone only (Banana OG), 1 is a cross I don't think commercially available (Candy Drop X NYpurpD), and the final is Dog Kush from the guys at breeders boutique.

http://breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php

They might be out of stock right now, but you can always email em... see if something can be worked out.

2 birds, 1 stone. This is outdoor Dog Kush



(note to mods... I'm answering a question with my honest opinion. That should be allowed)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

lmao^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2013)

sierrawave420 said:


> what do you mean phenos???


characteristics of the plant. Is it tall, short, bushy, smell, taste, etc....


cof


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've grown 3 stand out strains in my 4 years. 1 is clone only (Banana OG), 1 is a cross I don't think commercially available (Candy Drop X NYpurpD), and the final is Dog Kush from the guys at breeders boutique.
> 
> http://breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> 
> ...


wow that bitch gets fat outside. Hoping to run reg, and fem seeds of Dog this year, about 5. And 5 Cheese pies, 5 QQ, 5 P.K, 5 DPQ, 5 Southern Charm, Smelly cherry x Super lemon Haze


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think altitude makes a difference in itself... but usually it's dryer up in the sky which makes for better growing in my opinion. I think growing at 5,000ft is one of the keys to my success.


I did pretty good a mile high.... Im pretty low now. 



The Yorkshireman said:


> If you grow cannabis outside at high altitudes this may help improve the crops trichome development due to being exposed to higher UVB radiation levels.


True, but I dont think radiation has anything to do with it... I could be wrong though lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

Consider yourself lucky 


Looks like fantastic smoke  what is she?




whodatnation said:


> Heres whats down from plant#1 and maybe a 1/4 from plant #2
> Probably gonna finish plant #2 and call it a night...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2013)

lol. Whodat. Looks like a tobacco barn. I grew 5 lemon skunk this time. plus two rando seeds from my last grow that I think are Blue Venom.I have a couple more runs of skunk queued up, then it's on to the next big thing. I need a bigger yield and waaaaay less stretch. I flowered these at 12/15" and they all ended up 4 feet tall, pushing against the lights.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

Good news guys Got my First Bx1 Dog girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sowed 5 and got one girl, and sowed more Bx1 seeds for outdoors. Shit time to clon this bitch!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;4nS8CcJHQf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nS8CcJHQf4[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I did pretty good a mile high.... Im pretty low now.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I dont think radiation has anything to do with it... I could be wrong though lol.


I'm not sure about radiation, but I will say that I think the cure you get at a higher, dryer altitude is better than down here. I've said it before, I'll say it again. The best weed I've smoked, hands *down*, was when I lived in Boulder, CO. It was just silly. CA doesn't even know!

Mornin' 600!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

Aren't you in northern california... the home of 'not that good' weed?

You guys don't even know about what we do down here is So cal.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

Yup, that is correct. Shittiest weed eva up here  . . . but seriously though, CO was just that good!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's an oldie, for those not mostly unplugged from society (me):

[video=youtube_share;Znpt_Umixcs]http://youtu.be/Znpt_Umixcs[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> True, but I dont think radiation has anything to do with it... I could be wrong though lol.





Bobotrank said:


> I'm not sure about radiation,


'Light' is electromagnetic radiation, cannabis produces THC in order to help protect against the damage caused by UVB radiation (the affects of which can be seen in humans as sunburn).

This is why the Sativa strains native to high altitude regions have evolved to produce more THC/trichomes than their low altitude counterparts, it is also the reason why UVB supplementation is sometimes used in cannabis grow rooms.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Light' is electromagnetic radiation, cannabis produces THC in order to help protect against the damage caused by UVB radiation (the affects of which can be seen in humans as sunburn).
> 
> This is why the Sativa strains native to high altitude regions have evolved to produce more THC/trichomes than their low altitude counterparts, it is also the reason why UVB supplementation is sometimes used in cannabis grow rooms.


Cool, I didn't realize it was considered "radiation", I have used a reptile uvb light  I think it worked


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2013)

_*Take THAT , sucka dogz!!!

*_


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I have used a reptile uvb light  I think it worked


Just the ticket, the trick is to use the UVB throughout the grow (veg and bloom).


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> _*Take THAT , sucka dogz!!!
> 
> *_


damn stone and hunger, and the food bandit strikes again!Fuck that looks good. Funny how I'm in the mood for a sweet roll now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I have no bud pr0n, so I figured food would have to substitute:




















And the top I cut off of the plant in the first pic:
(I think it's been 14 days. This morning the leaves were reaching up to the light underneath it's saran wrapped stovepipe humidore, so I think it's finally out of the danger zone)


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 3, 2013)

Man oh man am I pissed at myself! I was burping last night and FELL ASLEEP!!!! I woke up this morning to CRUNCHY nuglets. I Jared back up but I think I might have f'd up good this time. 

Note to self: don't burp late at night anymore!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

Stick a leaf from your current grow in with the buds and leave the jar closed all day. They should rehydrate. I've done that... either wake up or walk back in the house and think "Why the fuck does it smell so strongly of weed in here"

OH.... ALL MY JARS ARE WIDE OPEN!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Man oh man am I pissed at myself! I was burping last night and FELL ASLEEP!!!! I woke up this morning to CRUNCHY nuglets. I Jared back up but I think I might have f'd up good this time.
> 
> Note to self: don't burp late at night anymore!!!!!!


Simply throw a healthy leaf in the jar with lids closed for a few hours and check, that will raise the moisture content in your over dried precious flowers.


Edit: Fking quick finger Jigs over here  hehe


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

Guys any ideas?

Same story, coco, ph 5.8, using hard water with flora h/w nutrients
thinking maybe calcium? Was hoping the tap water would have enough :/ guess not


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Stank ape makes a good sog...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

zVice said:


> Guys any ideas?
> 
> Same story, coco, ph 5.8, using hard water with flora h/w nutrients
> thinking maybe calcium? Was hoping the tap water would have enough :/ guess not


Mag, not calcium..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

epsom salts if you cant get cal/mag. Look's like a defficiency of those sorts you got mate!

So... 
What have i been missing? Stupid question i know, good to see all growing on's still coming along well ' In Da Club '
I got the rest of the room done today from where i left off, everything looks better than before funnily enough, but i'd rather not go down that road again!!! But Im chuffed to have survived with all intact ( apart from a couple i was re-vegging ), and cant wait to shw this Pineapple clone i have.
Those who knew the ' greenjambo ' should remember the pineapple he alway's put out in great fasion! If not, stay tuned for the next U.K clone only.
Its been a clone only in my parts for around 5-6 years now and i just got a snip bk.

p.s jig that outdoor DOG is a beast you scrogking you!!!

cinders


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

I wish it were mine cinders. Twas a friends of the club.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 3, 2013)

morning yall, woke up last night at 3 am and started transplanting cause i couldnt sleep. got 8 out of ten chernobyl f2s to pop so ive got 8 healthy seedlings in rapid rooters now in 1 gallon pots of happy frog. My tent is bursting at the seams.... I threw a timewreck into flower yesterday, its small but i want to sex it and clone it for a buddy if its a girl.... plus like i said i need the veg space....

i threw my critical #47 into 7 gallons in a smart pot......that should yield something nice....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So...
> What have i been missing?
> cinders


...if you have a week you can begin to catch up.

I'm glad you were able to slip thru, you were missed.....looking forward to your updates.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

Awsome none the less! Biggist DOG ive saw i think and looks Bomb....
Got to say i love the look of that ' Bananna O.G you done ' i take it you still got that one in clone! Do you still keep a DOG ? Its been so long all the new strains kicking about sound great, going to take me a month to scroll through!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 3, 2013)

Afternoon Gents!!

Since we are all sharing fuck-ups  Looks like I shocked my clones with nutes. The Blu-cheese are looking good but the fire og's are looking sad. I should have waited another week before increasing the ppm's. The Fire og did not have a ton of roots popping out when I got them so I f'd up. Hopefully they will pull through. Oh well shit happens, Time for some Rips!!!


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you!!! Lol @ jig. That's how I was today. Like... Wtf is that. Then.. NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Lol Ty guys. Doing this right now!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

whats that an areoponic cloner? I just stick em in jiffy's and only spray unless i see them drying any, and fire them into a plastic tub with clear lid. Aslong as its a good foliar feeder spray ( again i use Formulex ) and the peat pellet/jiffy doesnt dry out i dont have many prob's, not to say everyones way's differ. 
Hope you sort it soon bud !

What blue Cheese was it? Budda's?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2013)

Had to back off with the scissors to leaves these on. I'm used to just tugging these off.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> whats that an areoponic cloner? I just stick em in jiffy's and only spray unless i see them drying any, and fire them into a plastic tub with clear lid. Aslong as its a good foliar feeder spray ( again i use Formulex ) and the peat pellet/jiffy doesnt dry out i dont have many prob's, not to say everyones way's differ.
> Hope you sort it soon bud !
> 
> What blue Cheese was it? Budda's?


Think he said barneys a few pages back. I ran buddas. It was decent.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 3, 2013)

the only thing ive had happen with barneys farm stuff was hermi traits showing up 3rd week of flowering......perfect conditions....just think they have some stabilizing issues


----------



## graab187 (Mar 3, 2013)

Morning 6ers!

Just starting using Liquid KoolBloom on my ladies, actually kinda seeing some results in just one day. Maybe I'm just too high lol.

Anyone have any experience with this product? I'm also going to be using Mothers Of All Bloom(MOAB) during the 2nd to last feeding in a couple weeks.


On a side note, my buddy just harvested his Skywalker OG a couple weeks ago. The buds are perfect.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 3, 2013)

my buddy i share most of my genetics with uses both and has had good results, i am partial to sea kelp myself with some raw yucca, cane sugar and molasses......but im a wierdo


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Afternoon Gents!!
> 
> Since we are all sharing fuck-ups  Looks like I shocked my clones with nutes. The Blu-cheese are looking good but the fire og's are looking sad. I should have waited another week before increasing the ppm's. The Fire og did not have a ton of roots popping out when I got them so I f'd up. Hopefully they will pull through. Oh well shit happens, Time for some Rips!!!
> 
> View attachment 2551677View attachment 2551678View attachment 2551679


looks like a phosphorus deficiency/lockout


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 3, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> my buddy i share most of my genetics with uses both and has had good results, i am partial to sea kelp myself with some raw yucca, cane sugar and molasses......but im a wierdo


I use kelp, fish emulsion, and molasses for my benni tea in hydro. Plus some myco or whatever theyre called. The best stuff from Barneys farm I've run was the red dragon. I had a real kush leaning phenol that was gorgeous. I've seen pics of others that didn't look too good though.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 3, 2013)

hey hornfrog2000 I seen a couple of days ago you mentioned you like to use the tude. well i got my 600 light system yesterday and have some already veg. but planned on them for outside and really dont want to mess with those yeilds over inpatience. so me and my girl talked about some auto's so i can keep 18-6 but still get some yeild before oct. wondering if you have any sugestions. thanks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

most autos are best run under 24/0. depending on what strain you get they can be decent yielders...
its a crapshoot these days though, as most breeders are not putting out stable auto genetics...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> most autos are best run under 24/0. depending on what strain you get they can be decent yielders...
> its a crapshoot these days though, as most breeders are not putting out stable auto genetics...


I know nothing about them thats why I'm asking. If thats the case i dont mind vegging under 24 hours just curious about them. yeilds and potency


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been looking into dutch passions think different. It looks easy to grow wich i need since I'm used to solely outside. this is my first adventure indoors but the gabs shouldn't be to hard to overcome.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 3, 2013)

do you specifically want an autoflower


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> looks like a phosphorus deficiency/lockout


It's weird the other strain is fine. I cut the ppm's back to 300 and gave them a flush with clean water and a mild foliar.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 3, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> hey hornfrog2000 I seen a couple of days ago you mentioned you like to use the tude. well i got my 600 light system yesterday and have some already veg. but planned on them for outside and really dont want to mess with those yeilds over inpatience. so me and my girl talked about some auto's so i can keep 18-6 but still get some yeild before oct. wondering if you have any sugestions. thanks.


I'm not a huge fan of autos, but from my limited research the ones crossed with AK47, and the blueberry one yields pretty well. I can't remember their names though.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 3, 2013)

i am growing a test autoflower right now. white cheese. she has 4 sets of real five point leaves shes about 25 days old.....pistils out the wazoo think il get like 20 dry grams off of her by the way shes lookin, but i could be sadly mistaken or surprised so who knows.....il post the results in 50 days lol


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 3, 2013)

* 
added 300 more ml of CNS17 






grape ape






barney



 
*


----------



## Lykn (Mar 3, 2013)

^^ lookin good bro...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good evening 6er's! Time for a lil pr0n.

Vinnie day 35 12/12
View attachment 2552463View attachment 2552464View attachment 2552465View attachment 2552466View attachment 2552469View attachment 2552470View attachment 2552471View attachment 2552472

And then it's the twins, which the girl named thing 1 and thing 2 
View attachment 2552473View attachment 2552474

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday evening!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2013)

damn boy that do look mighty good! nice clean set up there pound town. 
check this mothafuka out. its quite impressive.id love to get high wit him or at least hit that big fat stoegie.stoegy.
haha, have a smokin hot week. spring has arrived. its already hotter then hell out here. stay kewl 6erz.
[video=youtube_share;5aI3fJ6_l1I]http://youtu.be/5aI3fJ6_l1I[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2013)

OH MY GOD GIGGLES!! that looks KILLer tasty. CaN NOT wait to hit it at the concert at Red Rocks!!!!!! keep up the good work Boy!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good evening 6er's! Time for a lil pr0n.
> 
> Vinnie day 35 12/12
> View attachment 2552463View attachment 2552464View attachment 2552465View attachment 2552466View attachment 2552469View attachment 2552470View attachment 2552471View attachment 2552472
> ...







looks good gig


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha thanks 209, that shit made me laugh. I'm hoping they both make it. I've never seen that shit before so it's new to me.


----------



## graab187 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn boy that do look mighty good! nice clean set up there pound town.
> check this mothafuka out. its quite impressive.id love to get high wit him or at least hit that big fat stoegie.stoegy.
> haha, have a smokin hot week. spring has arrived. its already hotter then hell out here. stay kewl 6erz.
> [video=youtube_share;5aI3fJ6_l1I]http://youtu.be/5aI3fJ6_l1I[/video]




Fuckin Wiz mannn. Has the life haha. No worries at all just which bitch he wants to fuck that night. Pfffttt....rappers.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OH MY GOD GIGGLES!! that looks KILLer tasty. CaN NOT wait to hit it at the concert at Red Rocks!!!!!! keep up the good work Boy!


Thanks dr. I'm so ready for 420!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2013)

your very very welcome..im very ready as well. but still preppin daily.lol. man im just winding down the weekend listening to cypress hill .black sunday . hit my clean bong with some deep blue. i can feel it pulsating through my viens and mucles. 
after the hit i put my bong in the fridge to keep it cold but then i was thinkin why not dump all the water and put it in the freezer till im ready to hit it again! does anyone do that? take out the stem and chill it like a beer mug. why didnt i ever think of that before. I was lookin at bongs at the shop yesterday and found out my Graffix bong is a COLLECTORS ITEM now. Graffix dont exisit anymore.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

I do that with my bong and pipes and well pretty much all my glass lol. 

Really I just saw graffix bongs at my head shop lol. 

Oh and its just way to hot where you live dr!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2013)

yes you will see the last ones made at the shops that will be it. no more classic clown skull logo... they have started under a new different name now. i forget the new name though. so if you see a new graffix piece you likey you might wanna grab it now. i love my graffix bong, awesome thick glass i have had it for 5 years now and its still in mint condition.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

frikkin cold where im at.

32 f outside right now.

wonder if my bongwater will freeze if i leave it out?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

Really there are shit ton of them at my head shop with the clown logo lol. 

I've got 2 of them and then just another glass bong. I have way to many smoking devices lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2013)

haha, its the only freakin bong i own. i have a volcano vaporizer but hardly use it anymore. ceramic pipe for hiking.
!!!! bilcollector. enjoy the evergreen state. ive been hiking quite a bit round AZ , takin landscape picz. It would be fun to start a photo journal with you taking WA landscape pic!!!!!!!!!!! i took some amazing photos while i lived there. you are going to LOVE IT!! congratulatins on your move and good luck with your new start . It must feel great to live in a legal state. enjoy!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think last time I checked I had 3 bongs, 16 spoons, 3 chillums, 2 bubblers, 2 vape pens, a volcano as well  

Want me to take some landscape pics ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Smoked a chicken tonight.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Smoked a chicken tonight.


I ate one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I ate one.


Well, naturally i ate it after i smoked it, lol.

I just wanted to see who was gonna bite first. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

I killed a chicken tonight. 

Beat that!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Smoked a chicken tonight.


I always had a hard time getting them to light.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Well, naturally i ate it after i smoked it, lol.
> 
> I just wanted to see who was gonna bite first. lol



I baked mine,,, and no that doesn't mean smoking it up. I ate soooo much lol been burning some calories.

Edit: okok, Im about to choke a chicken, how about that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

New smoker, i got for $80, applewood smoked chicken, and some broccoli and fennel for veggies


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried bill,,, damn that looks good 

"*

You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice."



*I like standing them up and putting an open can of beer inside.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 3, 2013)

Mail me a plate. Fucking hungry now. What kinda wood chips?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

God damn billcollector you just made me fucking hungry!

I love smokers, I've got one and I need to get some new pellets for mine.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> Mail me a plate. Fucking hungry now. What kinda wood chips?


Hickory I hope


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2013)

Pics from the bloom room. Most are unknown dad at day 58








I didn't see the perlite until the pics

had red beans and rice with deer sausage...started with the trinity-onions, celery and green peppers


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious old fart again.





*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

So Casey Jones x kush2 is getting real frosty, and smelly cherry x super lemon haze is just packing weight and frost! 

My c.j x kush2 has a rotting smell to it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> Mail me a plate. Fucking hungry now. What kinda wood chips?


applewood.
hey, how are the plants doing??


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> God damn billcollector you just made me fucking hungry!
> 
> I love smokers, I've got one and I need to get some new pellets for mine.


pellets? you have a traeger?
those bitches are badass


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hickory I hope


I have hickory chips, but that was all we used at the old job, and I wanted to try something new. I also have mesquite and cherrywood as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Pics from the bloom room. Mostly are unknown dad at day 58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds good, but those plants look amazing. I would much rather smoke those, than the chicken, lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll second that!!! Damn cof their beast's.
Just woke like half an hour ago and all this chicken talk is making me hungry already, Hope it was goooooooood


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

I also had Kip yesterday. Kip Kerrie Pie to be precise. (chicken currie pie). I got the feeling that the pie wasn't going to be enough to I also made some Muligatawny soup as well....farting like a trooper all night, awesome!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

Still a bit of work to be done on this strain (sour kush x deep blue) before crossing it with my male kush. They smell nice but I found a couple of nanners on them so the jury is out on the stability of the clone I took. Further investigation to be done. Sweet smelling kush with hint of citrus, see how they dry up.




















you can see the little nanner, "this is not the one I cloned though".....Star Wars references welcome...










reminds me a bit of thelma the one I cloned






Peace out,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

looks the part though eh man. shame about the naners but there's still gold to be had in them hills man


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2013)

found a pic of dog grown outside. Can't wait to start my 2013 Breeders Boutique Outdoor grow out! Got a lot of great strains to throw out this year. Got 10 or so clones and some baby mj plants, that I'm getting ready to put them out in April.

Anyone got pics of the Breeders Boutique plants outside please post them.

Yeah Cheese pie is snapping purple now, and frosting heavy-That strain is going outside too. got 4 more seeds of that killer strain.

My Girl Scout Cookie x LSD Has a smell of mint so far


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> pellets? you have a traeger?
> those bitches are badass


Damn right I've got a traeger! That's how we roll on giggles farm


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2013)

Me too... just pulled out a chicken to smoke tonight. Traeger ftw!

D, those buds are makin' my mouth water. Lookin' good from here.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

I got a weber, think it get's used once a millenium.

But when we're in Kaapstad, we Baai'in like mofo's


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

DST said:


> I got a weber, think it get's used once a millenium.
> 
> But when we're in Kaapstad, we Baai'in like mofo's


I've got a weber to, it's nice to take to the lake and shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm low carb so every day feels like braai day! It rocks. What's cholesterol!?!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 4, 2013)

Does any1 know if u can use polish spiritus instead of everclear??? Can't seem to b able to get everclear anywhere!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Does any1 know if u can use polish spiritus instead of everclear??? Can't seem to b able to get everclear anywhere!


I'm not familiar with that. Ideal is a grain alcohol, the higher the proof the better. You can use any drinking alcohol and the mj will absorb some of the flavor-vodka works best as it has the least amount of taste.


cof


----------



## rasclot (Mar 4, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I'm not familiar with that. Ideal is a grain alcohol, the higher the proof the better. You can use any drinking alcohol and the mj will absorb some of the flavor-vodka works best as it has the least amount of taste.
> 
> 
> cof


I think polish spiritus is like vodka n it's 192 proof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2013)

Then it should work well....96% alcohol....the higher the content the cleaner the results.


 
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what yorkie makes when in Poland rasclot his missus is from there. He should be able to give you the recipe n pointers


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2013)

found this online
Spirytus Delikatesowy Vodka
50cl / 95%
At a full 95% alcohol by volume, this is the strongest spirit on the commercial market. Alcohol at this strength can be very dangerous if consumed to excess - this should never be drunk neat, but rather used very sparingly as a 'float' to give cocktails an extra kick. 


european everclear...good find ras



cof


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Spirytus Delikatesowy Vodka

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Polish-Beer-Vodka-Co-Delikatesowy/dp/B0083FAU9K


----------



## rasclot (Mar 4, 2013)

My mum is polish n she's of to Poland next week happy days


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

probably costs 100th of that price over there haha



rasclot said:


> My mum is polish n she's of to Poland next week happy days


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2013)

rasclot said:


> My mum is polish n she's of to Poland next week happy days


talk about good timing....


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 4, 2013)

And the world just got a little smaller


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anyone used Kelp4Less?
I am gonna order their Grow and bloom packs.

All the same ingredients from the super expensive name brand boosters and additives are in there for a super deal it seems.

I hate how the MMJ industry sell us overpriced bottles of water with 5% nutes lol.
These guys sell the pure powders etc...

Any feedback from anyone who has tried this would be great!

Morning 6'ers!!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 4, 2013)

what u think that yield is going to be dst?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 4, 2013)

DST said:


> I got a weber, think it get's used once a millenium.
> 
> But when we're in Kaapstad, we Baai'in like mofo's


This type of stuff just about makes me cream off in most peculiar ways.
Going to get a nice little BBQ station when we buy a house, or might even build a fire pit & grill.
Set fire to many pigs, chickens and moo-cows. (*well, beef cows)


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Has anyone used Kelp4Less?
> I am gonna order their Grow and bloom packs.
> 
> All the same ingredients from the super expensive name brand boosters and additives are in there for a super deal it seems.
> ...




Comparing their soluble kelp to maxicrop, MC is way more expensive 
Their variety is astounding too! Guanos, kelps, azomite, meals, I can go on and on lol they have everything I could possibly need  
...AND they have free shipping in the US?!?!?!?!?! BASS YOU ARE THE MAN! I think I'll be spending a few K with them later in the year, thanks bass lol. I'll let you know how it goes 




Howdy 600  I gonna get high and sit in the sun


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Comparing their soluble kelp to maxicrop, MC is way more expensive
> Their variety is astounding too! Guanos, kelps, azomite, meals, I can go on and on lol they have everything I could possibly need
> ...AND they have free shipping in the US?!?!?!?!?! BASS YOU ARE THE MAN! I think I'll be spending a few K with them later in the year, thanks bass lol. I'll let you know how it goes
> 
> ...


I am a cheap ass and was trying to find a good deal on Fulvic Acid and my searches lead me to them.

I hope they dont get run off by Advanced Nutes or some other..esp since they do videos with a direct comparison...they might not take kindly to that.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am a cheap ass and was trying to find a good deal on Fulvic Acid and my searches lead me to them.
> 
> I hope they dont get run off by Advanced Nutes or some other..esp since they do videos with a direct comparison...they might not take kindly to that.


I'll look into their vids. I hope they still have free shipping when I get paid.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'll look into their vids. I hope they still have free shipping when I get paid.


I think they always have free shipping.
They are having 5% off right now and I emailed them for a deal and got a code for an addl. 5% off not much, but it adds up ya know!

The guy in the vids actually answers the phone. so it is a small company I think, and I like that as well.

http://www.kelp4less.com/

[youtube]qYWwowwqU7U[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Switched to 12/12 Feb 21st I think..today all the girls have noticeable started to respond with a lil stretch and pistil and flowers starting.
They are so cute at this age


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

sweet, just got confirmation that they ship to the uk too 

now to try and decide what to get and what quantities





bassman999 said:


> I think they always have free shipping.
> They are having 5% off right now and I emailed them for a deal and got a code for an addl. 5% off not much, but it adds up ya know!
> 
> The guy in the vids actually answers the phone. so it is a small company I think, and I like that as well.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'll look into their vids. I hope they still have free shipping when I get paid.



I didnt make it past this... 

[video=youtube;CJrIc2WeJHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJrIc2WeJHA&amp;list=UUGAY8t6KCq0tXyBFfjXeHZw[/video]


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

i cried....



whodatnation said:


> I didnt make it past this...
> 
> [video=youtube;CJrIc2WeJHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJrIc2WeJHA&amp;list=UUGAY8t6KCq0tXyBFfjXeHZw[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh no... I'm crying and my stomach hurts. I couldn't breath for about 30 seconds. My wife is threatening to leave me if I dont stop laughing like a teenage girl.

That is absolutely the funniest thing I have ever seen in my life. I have never laughed so hard Ever.

...and I only made it 45 seconds. I dropped to the ground in a heap at that point and couldn't continue.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> found a pic of dog grown outside. Can't wait to start my 2013 Breeders Boutique Outdoor grow out! Got a lot of great strains to throw out this year. Got 10 or so clones and some baby mj plants, that I'm getting ready to put them out in April.
> 
> Anyone got pics of the Breeders Boutique plants outside please post them.
> 
> ...


That would be StricktlySeedless's grow I believe


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oh no... I'm crying and my stomach hurts. I couldn't breath for about 30 seconds. My wife is threatening to leave me if I dont stop laughing like a teenage girl.
> 
> That is absolutely the funniest thing I have ever seen in my life. I have never laughed so hard Ever.
> 
> ...and I only made it 45 seconds. I dropped to the ground in a heap at that point and couldn't continue.


WE are like a bunch of kids arent we lol.
I never was "that" good with the armpit fart.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn that dude has to much spare time and a crazy hobby  lol! That was great 
Im damn good high right now. Want to share a couple of pics  When to Christiania today. Whent so freakin perfect  Got this "luxury cashmeere". Im happy stoned atm.
Oh and wanted to share my picture 420  The Diva is looking fine and resin development is starting.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hydro that brick-O-hash looks like some fire, and the diva Is coming along really nicely as well!

I love the Happy high feeling


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Guzias1, what strain is this?


Santa Cruz BLues

she smellsssss soo much, compared to my purple kush.. 

loaded with sugar, im gonna keep a few choice nigs, and hashish the rest


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Santa Cruz BLues
> 
> she smellsssss soo much, compared to my purple kush..
> 
> loaded with sugar, im gonna keep a few choice nigs, and hashish the rest


I cant find any info on that strain
Is that some kink on Blue Dream or Blueberry cross?


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I cant find any info on that strain
> Is that some kink on Blue Dream or Blueberry cross?


i cant find it either!

its from a club in SC.. 

so, i put my money on it being generally kinky.. 

very simple to clone, gets a nice color as well.. 

stinky stinky stinky..


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

About an onion per plant easily. I have 1 of that strain still to chop, but a totally different looking pheno.


glockdoc said:


> what u think that yield is going to be dst?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i cant find it either!
> 
> its from a club in SC..
> 
> ...


Damn thats too far down for me..like an 8 hr drive prolly.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

I would guess SC to be santa cruz and that's about 3 hours from you I think. Still a long drive.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I would guess SC to be santa cruz and that's about 3 hours from you I think. Still a long drive.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.


U r right...I was thinking about SD not SC lol.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 4, 2013)

you say you are from purple paradise? thats right in my closet  

yup, *CRUZ. *


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Can we steal some these?



whodatnation said:


>


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

zVice said:


> Can we steal some these?






Edit:
lol 



http://www.barcodesinc.com/generator/index.php


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Take that- lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That would be StricktlySeedless's grow I believe


nope got seeds going out too, and clones


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

zVice said:


> Take that- lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.barcodesinc.com/generator/qr/

heh, these are the ones you can scan with your phone i think

you can put in web links and stuff



whodatnation said:


>


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> you say you are from purple paradise? thats right in my closet
> 
> yup, *CRUZ. *


I have several "PURPLE" strains right now as well..looking for the best 2-3
Mapquest says 2.5 hrs from SC for me.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> nope got seeds going out too, and clones


Haha, I mean the grower whose image that is, screen name is "StrictlySeedless"


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have several "PURPLE" strains right now as well..looking for the best 2-3
> Mapquest says 2.5 hrs from SC for me.
> 
> Haha, I mean the grower whose image that is, screen name is "StrictlySeedless"



lol! thats priceless!


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

night lads, see you all in the morrow


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 4, 2013)

So my girls are looking amazing! Growing daily! I do this thing when I'm alone with my girls. I get on my knees and blow them lol!! Am I the only weirdo that does this or am I not alone here??? Seriously tho, is blowing my air doing anything? I just figure, I exhale Co2 and they love that, so why not blow some good old air over them.? I hope I'm not alone here lol. I swear they love it. Every time I do it, when I come back they look hella happy.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

Boy this sure is a roller coaster of a grow, spec. I chill with my plants, smoking, singing, talking to them, straight chillin with them.... and yes, blowing them from time to time.

I read not long ago, this kid on here blowing air though a straw into his containers lol


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol I do all of the above. I love them. I love them so much sometimes I feel bad harvesting.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Lol I do all of the above. I love them. I love them so much sometimes I feel bad harvesting.


I have no problem with this lol

edit: 

[video=youtube;ZQGTaS0IFOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGTaS0IFOs[/video]


----------



## eleventysix (Mar 4, 2013)

I got them bud porns! hahahaha Think Different Auto...


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 4, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> So my girls are looking amazing! Growing daily! I do this thing when I'm alone with my girls. I get on my knees and blow them lol!! Am I the only weirdo that does this or am I not alone here??? Seriously tho, is blowing my air doing anything? I just figure, I exhale Co2 and they love that, so why not blow some good old air over them.? I hope I'm not alone here lol. I swear they love it. Every time I do it, when I come back they look hella happy.


we like to get high

(almost) every time i open my room, my ladies get all perky, left up skirts for me, and i blow all over their underparts :] 

its routine action, all day everydayyyy


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

Prizzzzz~o0o0oN


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Prizzzzz~o0o0oN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy!!!! What is that whodat?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

EDIT: First three are ?p x BK and the last two is blue pit.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I'm in love lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Morning pronoholics. Sunny here and supposedly hitting 14 degrees......roll on the summer.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> So my girls are looking amazing! Growing daily! I do this thing when I'm alone with my girls. I get on my knees and blow them lol!! Am I the only weirdo that does this or am I not alone here??? Seriously tho, is blowing my air doing anything? I just figure, I exhale Co2 and they love that, so why not blow some good old air over them.? I hope I'm not alone here lol. I swear they love it. Every time I do it, when I come back they look hella happy.


Hahaha nice. I thought i was a freak  Haha I blow on em to


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2013)

Morning yall. Uh it is set up to be a nice day. Going to a health store to get my canna caps on(Pictures Later). We get a visit from Spain. And my Seeds should arrive shortly  Still baked from yesterday.
Yeah things are good  Im gonna go say morning to my girls. Have a great day.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 5, 2013)

quick few pics of the seedlins, the wilmas been put on hold for another 2 weeks or so due to trying to find cuts but now have done so will be to start it soon all i need for in there in clay pebbles and hw ionic hydro nutes


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone have a cold from hell? Holy shit been sick for like 2 weeks now. Finally starting to feel better. Fuck hate this shit.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2013)

the wife is on her way to the Dr.'s for some relief from her cold...


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> the wife is on her way to the Dr.'s for some relief from her cold...
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah, if mine doesn't go away real quick I'll be heading there too. I never get sick for this long.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 5, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> So my girls are looking amazing! Growing daily! I do this thing when I'm alone with my girls. I get on my knees and blow them lol!! Am I the only weirdo that does this or am I not alone here??? Seriously tho, is blowing my air doing anything? I just figure, I exhale Co2 and they love that, so why not blow some good old air over them.? I hope I'm not alone here lol. I swear they love it. Every time I do it, when I come back they look hella happy.


i don't exactly blow on them but i will exhale a lot in their general direction. i doubt it does anything but it feels right.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 5, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone have a cold from hell? Holy shit been sick for like 2 weeks now. Finally starting to feel better. Fuck hate this shit.


i found that the older i got, the longer the colds would last. much longer to recover.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

Took me 10 days to get rid of mine.
Feeling almost "normal" today.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

I know when I smoked cigs I got sick a lot more often, and a lot longer duration. Usually my colds only last like 3-4 days, but this one is ridiculous.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I know when I smoked cigs I got sick a lot more often, and a lot longer duration. Usually my colds only last like 3-4 days, but this one is ridiculous.


I have had nasal infections bronchitis and even got pneumonia while I smoked, and I only smoked a few yrs.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Took me 10 days to get rid of mine.
> Feeling almost "normal" today.


Glad you are almost better


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

Im sure most of the U.K has saw and read this but for anybody that's not.

[video=youtube;a7CcUUGaKY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7CcUUGaKY4[/video]

Hahah, i got told in da Pub yest n didnt truly believe it all untill getting today's paper. I was rolling about in stitches again! I wonder if he gave him some POW, WOW, WALLOP


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

Fuck do i need to watch out for Cape Cruisaders aswell as filth n Grass..... Like i said when i heard and in paper, they were likley both at it for the giggle's. 10/10 in my book, lmFao


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

haha that's pretty good. Yeah, the guy probably was just gonna turn himself in anyway... I would be a little hesitant to walk into a cop shop with a mask on though. I've had guns pointed at me before and I don't like it. Not sure how trigger happy they are over there though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

The purple smoke of justice never sleeps, though it has been known to confuse and disorient penguins, lady cats, pastey-faced card characters, and funny men in green tights (and assorted henchmen).


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> haha that's pretty good. Yeah, the guy probably was just gonna turn himself in anyway... I would be a little hesitant to walk into a cop shop with a mask on though. I've had guns pointed at me before and I don't like it. Not sure how trigger happy they are over there though.


I have had a guns pointed at me and even shot at b4 it sux!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have had a guns pointed at me and even shot at b4 it sux!


You in the UK? I mean I'm no gang banger or anything, but I've learned quick I don't like it. Been robbed by someone once for $200... Just like "here ya go bud". Guess if you're going to threaten a guys life over $200 you got major issues, and I don't want to test it. The other time cops did it when I was like 15. They asked if I had anything on me, I was baked, stuck my hands in my pocket (I was a kid), and they pulled their guns on me. I don't like cocked, guns with cops who half the time have anger issues pointing their guns at me.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

I had guns on me when I was 16. Got pulled over with the cops thinking we were gangsters. Big gang task force out that weekend. 3 murders in my town of 25,000 in a week. I was so fucking nervous and lit I didn't care much bout the guns. Was more worried about what my mom was gonna say. It's alarming how little I cared if I lived or died when I was 16.

Not sure if I care about living or dying really... but these days I have others to live for.

Was almost commical exchange with the cops. They thought they were really onto something when they pulled us over... but soon realized we were just middle class kids dressing up like we were bad. I can't tell you how many times they asked "Who do you know?" And then there was a cop who swore we were tweakers. Kept giving me a lecture about how it's a big problem. I'm like "Dude I never done that stuff in my life?" And he was saying I was in denial.

EDIT: They don't really have guns in the UK bud. If anyone's telling a story about being held up, it's most likely US.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Hornedfrog I am in the US

I have so many stories lol...Jig can attest to that lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I had guns on me when I was 16. Got pulled over with the cops thinking we were gangsters. Big gang task force out that weekend. 3 murders in my town of 25,000 in a week. I was so fucking nervous and lit I didn't care much bout the guns. Was more worried about what my mom was gonna say. It's alarming how little I cared if I lived or died when I was 16.
> 
> Not sure if I care about living or dying really... but these days I have others to live for.
> 
> ...


Yeah bro. I've had that same sort of thing happen before too. I was a kid, and this cop had his light off sitting in the middle of the street. The cop actually gunned it at me and my boy. We were walking to this girls house at like 1am, and they started saying we were responsible for all this vandalism bullshit that people had done to their houses. The cop had his lights off, and seriously floored it at us, people get jumped in the dark and shit around where I was living. We ran when we saw a blacked out car with the headlights turned off flooring it at us. What do you think some kids are going to do? They just kept bringing up crimes that happened that night trying to get us to admit to it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats the justice system for ya...easier to coax an admission from an innocent than to actually do some sleuthing.

Wrong place wrong time story for ya.

I was 18 and I worked for the NSUSD (school district)
I was a night time janitor.
I worked 2-11pm

It is 11:10 pm and I am going home.
I see a cop in my rear view, but he just follows.
About 2 miles later from the other direction is a police car flooring it towards me.
Just then the car behind me hit the lights/siren.
I obviously pull over.
They wont tell me whats going on, but search my car and have a dog and everything.
15 min later they say I can go.
I say what the hell was that all about.
Cop is like nothing...have a nice day!
I am like seriously u just searched my car at gunpoint...

He is like a guy matching your description just did a drive by in a blue truck.
Back then I was like the most clean cut looking guy you will ever see lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i don't exactly blow on them but i will *exhale a lot in their general direction*. i doubt it does anything but it feels right.


lol and exactly how is that NOT blowing on them?  




Cindyguygrower said:


> Im sure most of the U.K has saw and read this but for anybody that's not.
> 
> [video=youtube;a7CcUUGaKY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7CcUUGaKY4[/video]
> 
> Hahah, i got told in da Pub yest n didnt truly believe it all untill getting today's paper. I was rolling about in stitches again! I wonder if he gave him some POW, WOW, WALLOP


Hahaha thats great!



jigfresh said:


> I had guns on me when I was 16. Got pulled over with the cops thinking we were gangsters. Big gang task force out that weekend. 3 murders in my town of 25,000 in a week. I was so fucking nervous and lit I didn't care much bout the guns. Was more worried about what my mom was gonna say. It's alarming how little I cared if I lived or died when I was 16.
> 
> Not sure if I care about living or dying really... but these days I have others to live for.
> 
> ...



It can be funny when they think your some kind of Al Capone or something, but then you realize they can have you locked up in a fucking cage like an animal ruining your life and your reminded its not so funny. Hate to say it but most of the cops Iv come in contact with are fucking retarded. For example, me and three of my friends (in chicago) were listening to music in the car waiting for someone to come out the house. Cop drives by us, goes in reversed behind us (we were parked on the side of the street) then flashed us up lol (coincidence flashing lights was playing right at that point  ) Anyway, syas someone called about the music (LIE, and it was before a sound ordinance took effect so shame on him for that too) made all of us get out the car and cuffed everyone called backup, I will remind you all we were doing was listening to music.... He swears theres weed in the car, we kindly tell him hes a fucking moron,,, hes all like "yeah man when I retire Im gonna smoke a blunt this big" gesturing with his hands,,, Im hating this coksucka more and more. So after holding us longer than the proper detaining time without arrest (im sure he didnt care about that either) they cant find anything in the car,,, Oh I gotta add when our friend that we were waiting on came out of the house THE FUCKING COPS CUFFED AND SEARCHED HIM TOO! WTF? So nothing in the car and they drive off, he gets a block away before I notice none of us have our IDs! He just drove off with all of them lol I ask my friend why he wasn't chasing him, we chased him dow for like an entire mile flashing our lights and honking the horn like "hey asshole pull the fuck over" He dips off and a backstreet and pulls over, promptly pointing his gun at us, "hey bro you have all of our fucking IDs" cop~ "oh sorry its just what they train us to do" really? 

A week or so later, Im driving some of my friends around and I get pulled over by none other than captain dipshit for a cracked windshield. As everyone is quickly cuffed and they start searching my car I said hey nice to see you again guy. He all "wtf you talking about I dont know you" I reminded him of the comical time we had,,, he said it never happened lol what a fking looser I laugh because I feel sorry for him really, but the line needs to be drawn and we need cops to be held to a higher standard and if you dont meet those standards you dont get to be a fucking cop.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

Monica Lewinski said:


> i don't exactly blow them but i will *send wet kisses a lot in their general direction*. i doubt it does anything but it feels right.





Da Prez said:


> I did NOT have sexual relations with that woman!


Amazing how a few words change everything.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2013)

Good evening fellas. AK81 (Altid Klar = Always Ready)(81=HA) Hells Angels support group. There task is to stop the immigrants taking over the drug scene controlling large parts of DK. Damn, i've lost al ot of good childhood friends to those fuckers :/
Not getting in to deep cause im wasted and its bed time. But ive seen most. Not willingly. But hanging with the wrong crowd, gets you in strange situations. Now i like to keep for myself.
On a greater note  My girl and i have time for insemination on saturday! Oh happy wank in a jar  Night ppls


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone have a cold from hell? Holy shit been sick for like 2 weeks now. Finally starting to feel better. Fuck hate this shit.


Dude I've been battling shit for the last 3 weeks almost. The shit has been going around. My kids and girl had the shit before me.



bassman999 said:


> I have had nasal infections bronchitis and even got pneumonia while I smoked, and I only smoked a few yrs.


You just seem to have the shit end of the stick huh. Didn't one of your houses end up with black mold? That shit can cause pneumonia.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> haha that's pretty good. Yeah, the guy probably was just gonna turn himself in anyway... I would be a little hesitant to walk into a cop shop with a mask on though. I've had guns pointed at me before and I don't like it. Not sure how trigger happy they are over there though.


I was just thinking the same thing lol. Cops in my lil ass town would prob shoot me as soon as I walked in the door.



bassman999 said:


> Hey Hornedfrog I am in the US
> 
> I have so many stories lol...Jig can attest to that lol.


See more stories lol. You need to get out of the ghetto!

Ok well now that I'm caught up. Good after 6ers! 

Time for some bud porn. Vinnie day 36 12/12
 

She's getting close and throwing orange hairs everywhere  13 days left. 

Since weather is starting to warm up and I need room in veg tent it's time to start filling up the flower tent 


Seedlings are growing everyday and will be getting transplanted into 1 gallon pots here soon.


Things are gonna get fun here in a couple weeks 

Stay high guys!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

hey 600, nice day today. Gong to start running just water this week on Cheese pie. Running just water on sour cherry, blue pit, will chop this weekend

On my C.j x kush I got two different types. One fruity smell one and one that has a rotting sweet smell?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Fished as a part...oh I do love my Brouwerij! sorry, but beer has a place in the equation.










I drink Zatte...which basically means, Drunk, haha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

Brood update:


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

Really digging the moving blanket, doob. lol Plants look great too! 



Mmmmmm Beer... I miss beer


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

cold one and a rolled one


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Brood update:


Well what you working with?Strain wise


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Really digging the moving blanket, doob. lol Plants look great too!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm Beer... I miss beer


Cuts down on noise transmission into the wall that separates the 2nd bedroom from the main bedroom (it has no insulation in the wall, and not much to stop the noise). It's two blankets doubled over (4-layers), and also cuts down on noise being reflected back into the room here. 
The air wooshing (woosaa-ing) into the air-cooled hood's inlet sounds like a jet engine, especially at 3-am.
Am going to run it without glass to get that extra 15% of the light that's lost with the quartz glass pane in place.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Fished as a part...oh I do love my Brouwerij! sorry, but beer has a place in the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer visit to the dam is on the cards me thinks


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Fished as a part...oh I do love my Brouwerij! sorry, but beer has a place in the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics DST!

I love my beer too... What kind of beer is it? IPA? Weather looks great there, nice day for a couple of beers and a lefty! Two is all you need of those to get dialed in lol. 

Doob, plants are looking nice  I like those square pots you're using. 

You too Gigz and all others. Keep up the good growing and company in the six double oh.


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 5, 2013)

okay were to start how about OOO plz DST welcome me to the club... for a couple reason. My 600 watt came in today with a cooltube and a carbon filter and fan. With that being said my current setup is with cfls (2nd grow)DWC. so naturally im have no clue what to do with my hps. everyone said that if i wanted the best bud i needed a 600 watter so a 600 watter i got. just a few questions. how high do i hang my light from the top of my plant. as of right now the cooltube is not hooked up but im going to try and some how use the fan and filter connected to the light? today will mark the 3rd day of 12/12 so should i give her the full 100% or 75% or 50%? i topped my gal once and lst the jam outta of her, veg for 5 days short of 2months.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well what you working with?Strain wise


Half are Extrema, and the other half are s33ds from dababydroman (either MX1, or NX1). 
Have no idea what the genetics are for those ones, but they are really robust growers so far.
The one that is topped & trained is Extrema, and the plant next to it in the blue cup is the top cutting turned into a clone. It took about 14 days to root, and I thought I lost it at day 7 when I left the humidity dome off of it over night and it wilted bad. Thought it was dead, but I re-covered it and kept it spritzed (several times a day) and it came back.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

The one I liek Shwag is a Triple distilled blonde beer, (belgians style brewing by all accounts). They have sweet, malty, bitter, and also an IPA (but that comes out as a special). Then they have the Bock Beer, End of Year Beer - Eindejaars, and then the Pas beer - PasIJ. I drink a few more than 2....lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> The purple smoke of justice never sleeps, though it has been known to confuse and disorient penguins, lady cats, pastey-faced card characters, and funny men in green tights (and assorted henchmen).


Doobs, I am not sure what this post is about, but i was wetting myself


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

YOU ARW MORE THAN WELCOME...oops, dont mind me, I am a bit dronky. I


blazingrngras said:


> okay were to start how about OOO plz DST welcome me to the club... for a couple reason. My 600 watt came in today with a cooltube and a carbon filter and fan. With that being said my current setup is with cfls (2nd grow)DWC. so naturally im have no clue what to do with my hps. everyone said that if i wanted the best bud i needed a 600 watter so a 600 watter i got. just a few questions. how high do i hang my light from the top of my plant. as of right now the cooltube is not hooked up but im going to try and some how use the fan and filter connected to the light? today will mark the 3rd day of 12/12 so should i give her the full 100% or 75% or 50%? i topped my gal once and lst the jam outta of her, veg for 5 days short of 2months.


I reckon anything closer than about 2 inch from the cool tube and you'll have worries. But it depends on the wideth of the tube and the cooling. I am guessing the cooltubes are 6 inch? 150mm?

If you canot connect a fan to the cooltube do not use it. You will need a decent fan to extract through the cool tube.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> The one I liek Shwag is a Triple distilled blonde beer, (belgians style brewing by all accounts). They have sweet, malty, bitter, and also an IPA (but that comes out as a special). Then they have the Bock Beer, End of Year Beer - Eindejaars, and then the Pas beer - PasIJ. I drink a few more than 2....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Doobs, I am not sure what this post is about, but i was wetting myself





Cindyguygrower said:


> Fuck do i need to watch out for Cape Cruisaders aswell as filth n Grass.....





DoobieBrother said:


> The purple smoke of justice never sleeps, though it has been known to confuse and disorient penguins, lady cats, pastey-faced card characters, and funny men in green tights (and assorted henchmen).


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

aaaaah, got it now, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

I was looking for something to listen to as I did some computer work and I chose something I've been listening to the past few months. Made me think how I listen to music in an odd way. I usually find a couple tracks I really like and I play the ever living shit out of them. Like you wouldn't believe. One 3 minute song played over and over for hours. SOmetimes it's a whole album but mostly just a track or two.

One of the cool side effects of this pattern is my strong association with times in my life and certain songs. This is the first time I've realized 'in the moment'... I saw myself listening to this track someday in the future and remembering THIS chapter in my life. Woah, now I'm tripping on how I'm writing that chapter as we speak... this is part of it.

Oh shit. I feel like I just saw the camera of the movie that is my life. Time to go trip out.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2013)

good shit jig,gave me an hmmm moment.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll have what _he's_ having.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 5, 2013)

Used to see this stuff all the time back home (Anchorage).
Elk ain't got NUTHIN' on Alaska moose.


[video=youtube_share;HYs_r22J65k]http://youtu.be/HYs_r22J65k[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll have what _he's_ having.


Ill take a double..I say the the hot bud-tender


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

Some people amaze me first time I've Ben told I was charging way to high donation price for my last few cuts donation was set at 40 bucks for 5 he wants them for 4 a piece what a cock sucker my stems are probly bigger than his Dick


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

O and hope everyone is good


----------



## graab187 (Mar 5, 2013)

My Skywalker frosting out nicely!
Have a good night everyone


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay I've got the light hooked up and I have to say honestly....its the coolest F-ing I think I have ever bought well besides that deal for my misses. Just kidding. But really I'm so ready for this. I think I'm getting more excited this round than I did on my first. Thank you for taking me in. Its unreal
The bulb package said 85000 lumens which is killer compared to my 30000 lumens with cfl. I have a rando bagseed. I have a 5 gallon square res. My grow space is 23"wide by23"deep 7 foot high. Ill give you a clue....its my closet. First round I havested 1.5oz off of one plant and another .5oz off the other. Two in one res= big waste of time imo. As I stated previously I topped my plant when it was 6"tall. I have been lst since the third node.
I have to admit out of all the stuff I have done in my life growing mj is def in the top 2. Opening the door everyday is like christmas morning. Plus I swear you get twice as high smoking your own grown smoke.
Once again thank you all for the welcome I read the first 50 pages and the last 50 pages. P's & Q's are in check. Thank you ladies and gentlemen


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 5, 2013)

What's up there fellow 600 watt club memebers?? Here's a few pics @ day 30 of flower of my girls. 1st 2 are my GSC #3, Last 2 our my Hawaiian OG #3. Hope you enjoy. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!View attachment 2555473View attachment 2555474View attachment 2555475View attachment 2555476


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

What do u mean by gsc#3


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 5, 2013)

its girl scout cookies im pretty sure. gsc = girl scout cookies. its the new hype strain outta the west coast. i think bay area.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> its girl scout cookies im pretty sure. gsc = girl scout cookies. its the new hype strain outta the west coast. i think bay area.


Ya I know bud ime smokin a bong full of thin mints now I have a few diffrent cuts of gsc was just wondering why it was gsc#3


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 5, 2013)

lol sry... i feel like an ass. hope its worth the hype! im not big on chocolate strains so i wonder if id really like it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

The ts pictured few post up are 3 rd generation thin mints supposedly but the leaf pattern just doesn't look right compared to my other cuts but I will give it a shot ime stuck on cookies right now its straight puts me in the best mood even when people really piss me off like today but after a rip of cookies ime good really heavy indica feeling I've had some shifty grown cookies but the shit right now ime getting is fire will get a pic up now


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

Thin mints  crazy sticky shit


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

Some blue pits I forgot to feed them got some yellowing on lower leaves was kinda busy past week but there in some ffof now the top left plant is sour og


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

Damn method must be feeling good .

I wanna try me some GSC sometime. 

Hope all is good with you method, and to all the 6er's!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What do u mean by gsc#3


' Something that coincides with ( EFFIN BEAUTIES ) '

They look great jhod ! Nice work man.

cgg


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What do u mean by gsc#3


I got some GSC bag seeds out of some dank GSC from Frisco. I have 3 pheno's going of it. So this is my 3rd pheno I have going. My phenos 1 & 2 don't look as good.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was looking for something to listen to as I did some computer work and I chose something I've been listening to the past few months. Made me think how I listen to music in an odd way. I usually find a couple tracks I really like and I play the ever living shit out of them. Like you wouldn't believe. One 3 minute song played over and over for hours. SOmetimes it's a whole album but mostly just a track or two.
> 
> One of the cool side effects of this pattern is my strong association with times in my life and certain songs. This is the first time I've realized 'in the moment'... I saw myself listening to this track someday in the future and remembering THIS chapter in my life. Woah, now I'm tripping on how I'm writing that chapter as we speak... this is part of it.
> 
> Oh shit. I feel like I just saw the camera of the movie that is my life. Time to go trip out.


I definitely find music as an avenue to influence nostalgic feelings too Jig! Hell I can't hardly remember what year shit happened when I was younger so I can associate the times with the albums that we were listening to at the time lol. I'm totally with you on this one! Nice writeup! 

On another note I've got my fix of 600 prOn now!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep doin great


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 5, 2013)

giggles its very nice you to offer to do the landsacpe journal with me. I would love to get one going. its very important for us back in touch with the landscape and get outside to feel the beauty. giggles, did you know that the Indians think of the saguaro cactus as people? 
I have come to appreacite the desert very much, the expansive landscape untouched by humanity. landscape pictures with any signs of human existance in them repulse me this week. 
the mints is increEDOBBle! method. that is from the Girl Scout cooKie strain right. I heard about that one and how great it is. what other flavors are out there now. do you have the chocholate peanut Butter one?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> giggles its very nice you to offer to do the landsacpe journal with me. I would love to get one going. its very important for us back in touch with the landscape and get outside to feel the beauty. giggles, did you know that the Indians think of the saguaro cactus as people?
> I have come to appreacite the desert very much, the expansive landscape untouched by humanity. landscape pictures with any signs of human existance in them repulse me this week.
> the mints is increEDOBBle! method. that is from the Girl Scout cooKie strain right. I heard about that one and how great it is. what other flavors are out there now. do you have the chocholate peanut Butter one?


D.A.T
How are we? Been a while, hope all's good. Is this you aclimitising to the new surrounding's lol ( hardenen off ) 
Good to see you around 

cgg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah its the hole new vibe of not growing anymore.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Yep doin great


Haha I noticed. Love the new avi by the way though 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> giggles its very nice you to offer to do the landsacpe journal with me. I would love to get one going. its very important for us back in touch with the landscape and get outside to feel the beauty. giggles, did you know that the Indians think of the saguaro cactus as people?
> I have come to appreacite the desert very much, the expansive landscape untouched by humanity. landscape pictures with any signs of human existance in them repulse me this week.
> the mints is increEDOBBle! method. that is from the Girl Scout cooKie strain right. I heard about that one and how great it is. what other flavors are out there now. do you have the chocholate peanut Butter one?


You are welcome. That's what I love living on a farm. I don't see much human existence


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I noticed. Love the new avi by the way though
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. That's what I love living on a farm. I don't see much human existence


That's how I feel right now melted and I dnt see many people either even thou there all around me I only leave the house when needed shit ime not
going to sugar coat it I fuckin hate people can't be in hudge crowds either get very nervouse and feel like ime going to panic ....
If I had ur farm I would be in heaven I miss living in the woods where I could piss of my front porch if I wanted shoot the shotgun out the front door hudge bonfires just do whatever the fuck I want instead of worrying about noise where ime at right now u fart to loud the cops might get called


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> I got some GSC bag seeds out of some dank GSC from Frisco. I have 3 pheno's going of it. So this is my 3rd pheno I have going. My phenos 1 & 2 don't look as good.


That's what I figured like me have blue pit #1-5


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheese pie


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> That's how I feel right now melted and I dnt see many people either even thou there all around me I only leave the house when needed shit ime not
> going to sugar coat it I fuckin hate people can't be in hudge crowds either get very nervouse and feel like ime going to panic ....
> If I had ur farm I would be in heaven I miss living in the woods where I could piss of my front porch if I wanted shoot the shotgun out the front door hudge bonfires just do whatever the fuck I want instead of worrying about noise where ime at right now u fart to loud the cops might get called


That's what I love, I've been working on a new fire pit  It's down by my pond. Your out in cali aren't you?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheese pie


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> giggles its very nice you to offer to do the landsacpe journal with me. I would love to get one going. its very important for us back in touch with the landscape and get outside to feel the beauty. giggles, did you know that the Indians think of the saguaro cactus as people?
> I have come to appreacite the desert very much, the expansive landscape untouched by humanity. landscape pictures with any signs of human existance in them repulse me this week.
> the mints is increEDOBBle! method. that is from the Girl Scout cooKie strain right. I heard about that one and how great it is. what other flavors are out there now. do you have the chocholate peanut Butter one?


Yes girl scout cookies thin mint pheno and no ,no chocolate peanut butter ,,,haven't herd of that just thin mints platinum GSC and animal crackers Shure there's a few more phenols going around tho seeds got out while they were breeding it in the meds that's why there's so much confusion on thin mints everyone thinks they have the thin mints when it's not it's just a regular GSC pheno


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's what I love, I've been working on a new fire pit  It's down by my pond. Your out in cali aren't you?


Yep NorCal between sac and Tahoe


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

Smelly cherry x Super lemon haze from breeders boutique


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

Me and the girl are coming up to cali this summer. Gonna be around the sac area.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

Ime like 45 mins from downtown sac up highway 50 east


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Smelly cherry x Super lemon haze from breeders boutiqueView attachment 2555592View attachment 2555593View attachment 2555594



Howd you get the plant to grow sideways like that


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ime like 45 mins from downtown sac up highway 50 east


Were staying in Lodi.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Howd you get the plant to grow sideways like that


lol, all in the wrist


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Were staying in Lodi.


that's not far from my town


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 5, 2013)

Lodi is like hour n half from me


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> that's not far from my town


hell ya bro, that's where we will be staying. 



method2mymadness said:


> Lodi is like hour n half from me


We will be spending a lot of time around the sac as that's where my girls friend lives.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 5, 2013)

M1 outdo winter grow, gotta rhyme. and on that note its bout time, to spark some lime.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this the ' Smelly Fingerez ' ?
Look's like the fingerez pheno, nice tight nodes = BIG Cola's 
Good job allround cali

cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2013)

I checked my pic's to see if i had a SLH around that stage to compare but only have this:







Looking forward to see this finnish up bru

cgg


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bout ready to chop my slh too. 9 weeker. Think I have a chunky one like the one above too.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Ach, don't worry mate, I like to feel ass everyday as well


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> lol sry... i feel like an ass. hope its worth the hype! im not big on chocolate strains so i wonder if id really like it.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was looking for something to listen to as I did some computer work and I chose something I've been listening to the past few months. Made me think how I listen to music in an odd way. I usually find a couple tracks I really like and I play the ever living shit out of them. Like you wouldn't believe. One 3 minute song played over and over for hours. SOmetimes it's a whole album but mostly just a track or two.
> 
> One of the cool side effects of this pattern is my strong association with times in my life and certain songs. This is the first time I've realized 'in the moment'... I saw myself listening to this track someday in the future and remembering THIS chapter in my life. Woah, now I'm tripping on how I'm writing that chapter as we speak... this is part of it.
> 
> Oh shit. I feel like I just saw the camera of the movie that is my life. Time to go trip out.


I do that too man, ill play something into the ground. It gives you memories specific to that period of time. One example I have is that back in 04 my partner at work committed suicide and I was listening the shit out of evanescence then. So of course when I hear her it makes me think of him. There's others but that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

I am sure I went to see Evanescence in concert some time back (about 8-9 ayears ago I think...probably the same album).


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/primair-dual-fan-speed-controller.html 

iv just bought this for £30 of a local guy who never had the fans to run it a got him down from 40 its in box with instructions, he says it hasnt been used allthough it has go 2 drill holes in back where he screwed it up but couldnt get it going propaly so he says! i have a 6" rvk out take linked to filter and 6" cool tube and a tt100 4" intake i plan on wireing to it to go with my wilma... even if it takes a while to get my wilma started im just buying them rather then waste it down ladbrokes when im bored...
my m8 who gis the big bud clones is taking sum this week in rock wool for me so should be going in about 2 weeks max i hope ha so is this worth 30 notes lads


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks good, but will the controller have an effect on the fans motor after time? I am thinking you would probably need a fan with adjustable speeds then? Sorry lad, not much experience in these contoller untis.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

budolskie said:


> http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/primair-dual-fan-speed-controller.html
> 
> iv just bought this for £30 of a local guy who never had the fans to run it a got him down from 40 its in box with instructions, he says it hasnt been used allthough it has go 2 drill holes in back where he screwed it up but couldnt get it going propaly so he says! i have a 6" rvk out take linked to filter and 6" cool tube and a tt100 4" intake i plan on wireing to it to go with my wilma... even if it takes a while to get my wilma started im just buying them rather then waste it down ladbrokes when im bored...
> my m8 who gis the big bud clones is taking sum this week in rock wool for me so should be going in about 2 weeks max i hope ha so is this worth 30 notes lads


Doesn't seem to bad to me. Think that's like $55 us or something. Pretty much like a really, really basic atmosphere controller or something.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks good, but will the controller have an effect on the fans motor after time? I am thinking you would probably need a fan with adjustable speeds then? Sorry lad, not much experience in these contoller untis.


It depends. I know there are certain brand fans that do not work with controllers. Mine came with a disclaimer saying they didn't work with (cap maybe?) don't remember for sure. Worth looking into though.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

I am sure one of the other lads brought it up the last time we discussed it. I guess it's like most things, better quality, less liklihood of breaking. I seem to be going through these bloody Clip fans like hot dinners at the moment.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2013)

i suppose like give it a go can only try a have 2 spare 6" out takes but no spare intake

im going to sort it out at the weekend a few test runs without it see if i can keep the temps down just 30 notes was a bargain i thought..


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Def a good price lad. Let us know how you get on?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2013)

will do m8, my seedlins arnt upto that much yet as to were i will be uploading pics all the time again but il be going to sort the tent and that out this weekend and set the wilma up in there al get a few pics of that when i do half the stuff i still havnt even used cooltube, filter, 4" intake thermostatic eco green house heater i cant wait haha


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 6, 2013)

GM club 6! I'm soooo bored. Been up since 6AM and at work since 7. It's now 9 AM and my boss is beyond late!!! Coulda spent a couple hours in the garden but instead I'm sitting in my car listening to my boy SNORING away!! They need a sad face holding a gun to itself so I could use it right now to express my feelings at the moment.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 6, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> GM club 6! I'm soooo bored. Been up since 6AM and at work since 7. It's now 9 AM and my boss is beyond late!!! Coulda spent a couple hours in the garden but instead I'm sitting in my car listening to my boy SNORING away!! They need a sad face holding a gun to itself *so I could use it right now to express my feelings at the moment*.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ PERFECT!!!

So I just ordered some food for my girls. I went with Sensi Bloom A/B, Liquid Carboload, Overdrive and Bud Candy. What do you guys think about that? Wanted Voodoo Juice but ran out of money.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Were staying in Lodi.





209 Cali closet grower said:


> that's not far from my town





method2mymadness said:


> Lodi is like hour n half from me





giggles26 said:


> hell ya bro, that's where we will be staying.
> 
> 
> 
> We will be spending a lot of time around the sac as that's where my girls friend lives.


If I hadn't fallen asleep early (is 7-pm early?):

[video=youtube_share;w0VDnQv-rLA]http://youtu.be/w0VDnQv-rLA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

O beautiful for spacious skies,
For amber waves of grain,
For purple mountain majesties
Above the fruited plain!
America! America!
FSM shed His grace on thee,
And crown thy good with brotherhood
From sea to shining sea...

"_*Woman charged with DWI after trying to drive off in toy truck*_"











*http://craigheadcounty.kait8.com/news/crime/100426-jpd-woman-charged-dwi-after-trying-drive-toy-truck

*A Jonesboro (Arkansas) woman was arrested on DWI charges after police say she slammed into a mobile home then tried to leave the scene of the accident in a child&#8217;s battery-operated truck.
Jamie Jeanette Craft, 29, is also charged with public intoxication, refusal to submit, disorderly conduct, leaving the scene of an accident with property damage and driving while license cancelled, suspended or revoked.
Just 5:30 p.m. Sunday officers were called to 4303 Aggie Road. According to a witness, Craft was traveling at a &#8220;high rate of speed&#8221; when her 2001 Pontiac Grand Am rounded a corner and hit the under panel of his trailer.
Another witness told police that Craft, who was dressed in a white sweat shirt with no pants or shoes on, began yelling at him. According to the police report, she grabbed the man&#8217;s daughter and got into his son&#8217;s Power Wheels truck.
The man told police he grabbed his children and took them to his parent&#8217;s house. When he came back out he said Craft was still in the toy truck &#8220;trying to drive it.&#8221;
After he and his father made her get out of the truck, the man told police she began yelling and walked to her mother&#8217;s house.
That&#8217;s where police found her when they arrived. They say she was also &#8220;irate and very intoxicated.&#8221;
Officer Scott Byrd administered a portable breathalyzer test to Craft. &#8220;Because she could barely stand,&#8221; he and Officer Cody Coley had to hold her shoulders &#8220;so that she would not fall over,&#8221; according to Byrd&#8217;s report.
Byrd reported the PBT gave a reading of .217 blood alcohol content, which is nearly three times the legal limit.
During the investigation, Officer Coley reported Craft &#8220;started to yell and scream.&#8221; She continued to scream after she was placed into custody and began to kick the door of his police car, he reported.
Craft &#8220;continued to be very disorderly and uncooperative&#8221; once she arrived at Craighead County Detention Center, according to the report.
Craft was left at the jail in lieu of $2,067 surety bond.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

2 thoughts. 0.217 is a number to be proud of (if you are working your way up to alcohol poisoning).

And second. Where the fuck is a man expected to pee sometimes? I mean, was the parking lot damaged in any way?

Guess what TODAY is ????!!!?!?!!?!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it somebody's B-day!?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it just may be!!! And I ain't talking about Michaelangelo, Lefty Grove, or Shaquille O'neal.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 2 thoughts. 0.217 is a number to be proud of (if you are working your way up to alcohol poisoning).
> 
> And second. Where the fuck is a man expected to pee sometimes? I mean, was the parking lot damaged in any way?
> 
> Guess what TODAY is ????!!!?!?!!?!?


Wednesday?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think it just may be!!! And I ain't talking about Michaelangelo, Lefty Grove, or Shaquille O'neal.


HAPPY B-Day!!!
If I had a bowl to burn with you, we'd be havin' a Blazin' B-day Wake & Bake right now.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> ^^^ PERFECT!!!
> 
> So I just ordered some food for my girls. I went with Sensi Bloom A/B, Liquid Carboload, Overdrive and Bud Candy. What do you guys think about that? Wanted Voodoo Juice but ran out of money.


I think u just wasted ur money but that's my opinion I can't stand advanced nutrients although I do use there ph up cause gh ph up I use way to much of it go thru a quart a month of gh ph up


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot doob. I'll take a virtual wake n bake bowl. 

And sadly I agree with Method that Advanced Nutrients are the devil. I heard they are making ballasts now? I suppose their ballasts will grow twice the weed and be appropriately priced. Just checked. 1000w ballast: $340.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

The red coloring makes it all worth it...


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot doob. I'll take a virtual wake n bake bowl.
> 
> 
> And sadly I agree with Method that Advanced Nutrients are the devil. I heard they are making ballasts now? I suppose their ballasts will grow twice the weed and be appropriately priced. Just checked. 1000w ballast: $340.


 Well hell at that price I guess I better sell all of my lighting and get a few of those at that bargain! Happy b-Day Jig!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Well hell at that price I guess I better sell all of my lighting and get _*ONE*_ of those at that bargain! Happy b-Day Jig!


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't say good or bad about their nutes, but they do have one hell of a marketing department.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

You shoulda seen the glossy catalouges they were giving away at the Cup. Their booth was insane. The only people in the whole expo that weren't pot heads were the sales reps at the AN booth. They were proper sales folks with pretty faces and smooth suits.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

In honour of my 3,270th post, I bring you my favorite small block Chevy engine: the 327c.i.d. small block V-8 (375hp)...

[video=youtube_share;FbiycstlDIw]http://youtu.be/FbiycstlDIw[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

I pay something like $175 for all the nutrients I use and they last me about a year or so normally. Dyna-gro baby. I think a lot of it is having your plants dialed in more than anything. That means good environment, knowing how much your pheno eats, etc. No magic sauce for a good plant. I use grow, bloom, protekt, and mag-pro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, who else grew up in a town with a "strip" where the kids, gearheads & hot chicks would congregate on Fridays & Saturday nights?
We called it "cruising the strip", or "you gonna cruise the strip this weekend?"
Ours was a circular strip.
Benson Blvd & Northern Lights Blvd are two 4-lane roads (one way roads) that paralleled each other and were separated by strip malls & other small businesses & restaurants.
It was about 1-mile in each direction with lots of drag race inspiring traffic lights on each side of the strip.
Every Friday night & Saturday night on The Strip was like a scene out of American Graffiti.
Thousands of cruisers.
Damn, we had fun back then.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-HMjlgTZAFg]http://youtu.be/-HMjlgTZAFg[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

2 outside plants

Male Stank Ape
He looks messed up since the storm last night knocked him over.
Hell be fine though as he is a tough guy.


Female Gods Gift, unless I was high and got tags mixed up again??
My indoor Gods Gift has no pink/purple on the pistils at all, and thats why I wonder what she really is


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You shoulda seen the glossy catalouges they were giving away at the Cup. Their booth was insane. The only people in the whole expo that weren't pot heads were the sales reps at the AN booth. They were proper sales folks with pretty faces and smooth suits.


Should have asked them when AN was going to come out with some better cloning bearings, or titanium mufflers for hydro growers.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You shoulda seen the glossy catalouges they were giving away at the Cup. Their booth was insane. The only people in the whole expo that weren't pot heads were the sales reps at the AN booth. They were proper sales folks with pretty faces and smooth suits.


U can tell who is in the hobby and who is there for the $$$$$$$$$


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just out of curiosity, who else grew up in a town with a "strip" where the kids, gearheads & hot chicks would congregate on Fridays & Saturday nights?
> We called it "cruising the strip", or "you gonna cruise the strip this weekend?"
> Ours was a circular strip.
> Benson Blvd & Northern Lights Blvd are two 4-lane roads (one way roads) that paralleled each other and were separated by strip malls & other small businesses & restaurants.
> ...


I used to cruise on Broadway...through to OLD Sacramento


I started out with a 3 colored 77 Regal then totota truck, then graduated to a 91 NIssan x-cab midnight Purple on bags rims matching paint shell without side windows and carpet kit inside with 4 15" kickers

Then after I finished building that car I get rear ended 1 block from home and the truck was totaled...and I quit cruising as well around then.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I used to cruise on Broadway...through to OLD Sacramento


Yep broadway and sunrise when it use to be drag city and people all over that was days ago tho....I lived on 56 th st and elder creek at a hotel for 6 months when got kicked out our apartment that place was ghetto there were literally 10 year old black kids sellin crack ended up smokin bud with one of the kids dads and it was weird watching a child weigh out sacks of weed and crack


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Yep broadway and sunrise when it use to be drag city and people all over that was days ago tho....I lived on 56 th st and elder creek at a hotel for 6 months when got kicked out our apartment that place was ghetto there were literally 10 year old black kids sellin crack ended up smokin bud with one of the kids dads and it was weird watching a child weigh out sacks of weed and crack


I stayed at the 8 motel or whatever it was and there was a murder there while I was there.
Dude was short a close range at the door with a .357


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jig!!!









DoobieBrother said:


> Just out of curiosity, who else grew up in a town with a "strip" where the kids, gearheads & hot chicks would congregate on Fridays & Saturday nights?
> We called it "cruising the strip", or "you gonna cruise the strip this weekend?"
> Ours was a circular strip.
> Benson Blvd & Northern Lights Blvd are two 4-lane roads (one way roads) that paralleled each other and were separated by strip malls & other small businesses & restaurants.
> ...


Then the cops shut it down 



bassman999 said:


> I used to cruise on Broadway...through to OLD Sacramento
> 
> 
> I started out with a 3 colored 77 Regal then totota truck, then graduated to a 91 NIssan x-cab midnight Purple on bags rims matching paint shell without side windows and carpet kit inside with 4 15" kickers
> ...


Haha you were a Lowrider? I cruised mostly the Jst-Lst cruise, but we would always hit Broadway or Franklin and Tease the Lowriders with our Hot Rods and Heavy Metal Blasting. Hehe just good old fun. 



method2mymadness said:


> Yep broadway and sunrise when it use to be drag city and people all over that was days ago tho....I lived on 56 th st and elder creek at a hotel for 6 months when got kicked out our apartment that place was ghetto there were literally 10 year old black kids sellin crack ended up smokin bud with one of the kids dads and it was weird watching a child weigh out sacks of weed and crack


Then off to El Centro Rd for the real racing. Good times for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Happy Birthday Jig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My air bags didnt have a pump lol.
I never got that far, I had to add or release manually.
SO I rode lowish mostly unless I had people in the back.
It rode smooth no bouncy shit, as I HATE that!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I used to cruise on Broadway...through to OLD Sacramento
> 
> 
> I started out with a 3 colored 77 Regal then totota truck, then graduated to a 91 NIssan x-cab midnight Purple on bags rims matching paint shell without side windows and carpet kit inside with 4 15" kickers
> ...


I started with a '68 Chevy 3/4ton truck with a built 327 (350hp) & 6.70:1 rear gears (topped out at about 100mph, but would do 0-60 in about 5 seconds from a standing stop at idle, and about 4 seconds when you pre-loaded the drivetrain at about 3k rpm before launch), then a Toyota SR4 truck, then a Kawasaki GPz550, and my last years of cruising was with a Kawasaki Ninja 600r.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

I played this sometimes too
[youtube]SBPpy_SVV_0[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I started with a '68 Chevy 3/4ton truck with a built 327 (350hp) & 6.70:1 rear gears (topped out at about 100mph, but would do 0-60 in about 5 seconds), then a Toyota SR4 truck, then a Kawasaki GPz550, and my last years of cruising was with a Kawasaki Ninja 600r.


Started with a 71 Opel Kadet with Duel Webbers and 1000 watt stereo. Then a 71 Nova 396ho, 1150 dp, turbo 400 dropped 3 inches in the front. I could burn through tires in a week. Gas was .67 a gallon.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I played this sometimes too
> [youtube]SBPpy_SVV_0[/youtube]


or this. lol

[video=youtube;JLYC7ltxOrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYC7ltxOrk[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Started with a 71 Opel Kadet with Duel Webbers and 1000 watt stereo. Then a 71 Nova 396ho, 1150 dp, turbo 400 dropped 3 inches in the front. I could burn through tires in a week. Gas was .67 a gallon.


I had an 89 Mustang GT built that would eat tires, and I ended up just buying throw aways for it cuz new was too expensive


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy bday Jiggy

[youtube]rS7s3Wq2ggk[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> or this. lol
> 
> [video=youtube;JLYC7ltxOrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYC7ltxOrk[/video]


I remember the lowrider dudes with there screaming tweeters and no bass since the trunk was all pumps and batts


----------



## supchaka (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> I am sure I went to see Evanescence in concert some time back (about 8-9 ayears ago I think...probably the same album).


And she's fuckin hot to boot. In a dirty kind of way. You know who else is a hot dirty girl, the singer of otep. But she's a lesbo
[video=youtube;B56J4v8MWPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B56J4v8MWP[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> And she's fuckin hot to boot. In a dirty kind of way. You know who else is a hot dirty girl, the singer of otep. But she's a lesbo









This chick?
never heard of that group as far as I can recall at least.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I stayed at the 8 motel or whatever it was and there was a murder there while I was there.
> Dude was short a close range at the door with a .357


On corner of 56 th and elder creek basicly that motel 8 if so same place I stayed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn!
1150 double pumper!
My 327 had a Holley 650 double pumper.
You could literally watch the fuel level go down on the meter when you stomped the pedal to the metal.
Good times, good times.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> On corner of 56 th and elder creek basicly that motel 8 if so same place I stayed


lol small world buddy!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> This chick?
> never heard of that group as far as I can recall at least.


Watch that video! You'll get a boner for her!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Watch that video! You'll get a boner for her!


The chic from Acid King makes my bits tingle.

[video=youtube;5Oy2fG2xzlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Oy2fG2xzlU[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> lol small world buddy!


That place was ghetto rats and all I killed three rats while I was there but the owner didn't care straight shit hole


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

We were always in a lowered 91 crx with a spoon sports motor or a civic hatch back with spoon sports motor and turbo with dc sports header and greedy exhaust


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> That place was ghetto rats and all I killed three rats while I was there but the owner didn't care straight shit hole


My girl couldnt sleep, the rats were big black ones.
I was actually scared, thinking they would bite my daughter in her sleep...she was like 2 then I think....so 14-15yrs ago?
Isnt that place closed down now?


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

We would eat ur big blocks for lunch


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> We would eat ur big blocks for lunch


I also had a 91 prelude SI 4ws very slighty built with a 100 shot direct port 

She looked stock, but would make smoke clouds both fronts in 3rd gear still no lie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

Me likey the bassist:

[video=youtube_share;xTgKRCXybSM]http://youtu.be/xTgKRCXybSM[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> We would eat ur big blocks for lunch


Haha you wish. 11.22 all day at the wednesday night drags. 1/4 mile not 1/8th. Remember this is 1984-86. Fast Imports were very rare in calif.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I also had a 91 prelude SI 4ws very slighty built with a 100 shot direct port
> 
> She looked stock, but would make smoke clouds both fronts in 3rd gear still no lie


Yep u can get those little fuckers to produce power


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Haha you wish. 11.22 all day at the wednesday night drags. 1/4 mile not 1/8th. Remember this is 1984-86. Fast Imports were very rare in calif.


I took my gt to the track on excelsier (spelling) on a motorcycle day.
Not on the track, but in the dirt and I was wasted and was showing off, and lost my clutch that night lol.
This was like 98 I think


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Haha you wish. 11.22 all day at the wednesday night drags. 1/4 mile not 1/8th. Remember this is 1984-86. Fast Imports were very rare in calif.


Haha try 8 to 9 sec 1/4 miles fully striped civic hatch back these are import buddy's from the bay that that's all they do but ya back in the day the civics were pulling like 14 second drags


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Yep u can get those little fuckers to produce power


I was killing mustangs el caminos shit trans ams and all.
I was killing this vette till 80 mph on Stockton when he suddenly got in his bandwidth

My power was from the line till 80-90 top speed was only like 130 and that was into the red in 5th


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

Dnt get me wrong I love muscle cars this video gets my nuts rumbling god I would love to own it
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU 

Sorry about link not Shure how to post video


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Haha try 8 to 9 sec 1/4 miles fully striped civic hatch back these are import buddy's from the bay that that's all they do but ya back in the day the civics were pulling like 14 second drags


There was a dude with a Bug that just slaughtered everyone back in the day. I think he was hitting high 9s. We were just shocked. When the Honda's first showed up they were funny to watch. The front wheel drive was still not dialed and half the time they would just rip off the front bumper while taking off. I went to the drags a few years back and they were all imports and maybe 2 or 3 V8's made me sad.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Haha try 8 to 9 sec 1/4 miles fully striped civic hatch back these are import buddy's from the bay that that's all they do but ya back in the day the civics were pulling like 14 second drags


I got my prelude done at a shop on florin rd called Trickspeed
Owner had a 94 integra stock interior spoon engine and a turbo pulling low 10s
Not sure if he had NOS too or not, but I dont think so.
It was really fast for a stock interior


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> There was a dude with a Bug that just slaughtered everyone back in the day. I think he was hitting high 9s. We were just shocked. When the Honda's first showed up they were funny to watch. The front wheel drive was still not dialed and half the time they would just rip off the front bumper while taking off. I went to the drags a few years back and ther were all imports and maybe 2 or 3 V8's made me sad.


I always wanted a cuda, but now u cant afford one


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

And when I say 8-9 second car this isn't ur average import thousands of dollars into it not street legal only trailer to strip


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Haha try 8 to 9 sec 1/4 miles fully striped civic hatch back these are import buddy's from the bay that that's all they do but ya back in the day the civics were pulling like 14 second drags


The difference being (fully stripped).

With our American muscle, we didn't have to take anything out of the cars to get into the low 11's.

When race day was done, you load 4 or 5 passengers comfortably in the car, with heater & A/C, killer tunes on the stereo, cushy road ride, and fewer cops breathing down our necks because everything we ran were sleepers.
You wouldn't know you were about to lose a race until we uncorked stuff and let it run.

(my cruising days were back in the late 70's & early '80's so japanese cars were pretty much a joke where I came from. Now days, obviously, is a different story)


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Dnt get me wrong I love muscle cars this video gets my nuts rumbling god I would love to own it
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU
> 
> Sorry about link not Shure how to post video


[youtube]lwF-kr91uxU[/youtube]


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I got my prelude done at a shop on florin rd called Trickspeed
> Owner had a 94 integra stock interior spoon engine and a turbo pulling low 10s
> Not sure if he had NOS too or not, but I dont think so.
> It was really fast for a stock interior


Spoon sports is the shit


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The difference being (fully stripped).
> 
> With our American muscle, we didn't have to take anything out of the cars to get into the low 11's.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the cut slicks


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> There was a dude with a Bug that just slaughtered everyone back in the day. I think he was hitting high 9s. We were just shocked. When the Honda's first showed up they were funny to watch. The front wheel drive was still not dialed and half the time they would just rip off the front bumper while taking off. I went to the drags a few years back and they were all imports and maybe 2 or 3 V8's made me sad.


There's an integra on YouTube with a v8 and blower it's funny


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Dnt get me wrong I love muscle cars this video gets my nuts rumbling god I would love to own it
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU
> 
> Sorry about link not Shure how to post video


Holy crap that is a wicked car.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> There's an integra on YouTube with a v8 and blower it's funny


I have seen a ford escort or some smaller ford with a 5.0 in it on youtube as well


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uMdUo43-qu0


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> [youtube]lwF-kr91uxU[/youtube]


Yes ,yes it is


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Holy crap that is a wicked car.


Oops ment yes ,yes it is to u


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Dnt get me wrong I love muscle cars this video gets my nuts rumbling god I would love to own it
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU
> 
> Sorry about link not Shure how to post video


I'm with you: American muscle, Japanese muscle, German, Italian, don't matter to me.
I'm an old gearhead, and love anything mechanical & high performance.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm with you: American muscle, Japanese muscle, German, Italian, don't matter to me.
> I'm an old gearhead, and love anything mechanical & high performance.


Me also I grew up around mechanics was always in the shop around drag cars sand rails dirt bike anything with a motor


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

Talk about night & day:

[video=youtube_share;rArpyMXT2ew]http://youtu.be/rArpyMXT2ew[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I got my 600 light up and running today.I moved my 2 1/2 week old seedlings from under my 12 26watt cfl contraction I rigged up. I'm also moving them to a 18/6 schedule.Now I'm ready for my auto seeds to come to grow alongside those while I veg them for planting outside in the end of april. That is the reason I was asking about the the autostrains sun before my friend dragged me away.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

So this came today after ordering 3pm monday
View attachment 2556609View attachment 2556610

redone without barcode and Tahoe OG on it for some pRon


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

Sour D #1

View attachment 2556735View attachment 2556734

Sour D #2
View attachment 2556733View attachment 2556730

Chernobyl
View attachment 2556731


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

You scroglodyte!
Horizontal and vertical scrog?

[video=youtube_share;JNS42Na2mpc]http://youtu.be/JNS42Na2mpc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

I share this with you all freely, and of my own recognizance.
Just _don't_ look at my Salma.
Oh, you can *think* about it, but _*don't*_ you do it.







[video=youtube_share;UYxxgvA8rlM]http://youtu.be/UYxxgvA8rlM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 6, 2013)

well Got my Dog seeds today  Fuck this was a sad day when I got home to open mail. I was like this and still like this right now


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 6, 2013)

Also my wife said the envelope was open too? So I don't know????


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

USPS found them and squished them for you.
Fucking animals...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 6, 2013)

Strangest page of club 600 ever. cars. really?


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy bday Jig. 

About my , I only paid $50 shipped so I thought it was a bargain. Liter of everything. So W E as long as my girls drink it up that's all I care about. I made it this far with shit nutes do name brand shit can't do worse. Just my thoughts. 

About the cars... My EK (98civic ex) with my B18 B1 supercharged at 18lbs will eat that 11.22 alllllllll day. I wish I could post pics but might as well post pics of me if I do that. Absolutely love cars tho!!! Muscle car or ricer, as long as it flies I'm good lol!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well Got my Dog seeds today Fuck this was a sad day when I got home to open mail. I was like this and still like this right now


That sucks man. They got about 100 of mine last year. Same thing smashed em up. Luckily they sent more that made it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Happy bday Jig.
> 
> About my , I only paid $50 shipped so I thought it was a bargain. Liter of everything. So W E as long as my girls drink it up that's all I care about. I made it this far with shit nutes do name brand shit can't do worse. Just my thoughts.
> 
> About the cars... My EK (98civic ex) with my B18 B1 supercharged at 18lbs will eat that 11.22 alllllllll day. I wish I could post pics but might as well post pics of me if I do that. Absolutely love cars tho!!! Muscle car or ricer, as long as it flies I'm good lol!!!


Pictures or it never happened.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

That sucks 209 sorry to see that


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Happy bday Jig.
> 
> About my , I only paid $50 shipped so I thought it was a bargain. Liter of everything. So W E as long as my girls drink it up that's all I care about. I made it this far with shit nutes do name brand shit can't do worse. Just my thoughts.
> 
> About the cars... My EK (98civic ex) with my B18 B1 supercharged at 18lbs will eat that 11.22 alllllllll day. I wish I could post pics but might as well post pics of me if I do that. Absolutely love cars tho!!! Muscle car or ricer, as long as it flies I'm good lol!!!


Again, where was your car in 1980?
Didn't exist.

We used what we had back in the day, just like today.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well Got my Dog seeds today Fuck this was a sad day when I got home to open mail. I was like this and still like this right now


sannie had a problem like this a few years ago and it was chicago customs that was the culprit.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> sannie had a problem like this a few years ago and it was chicago customs that was the culprit.
> 
> 
> cof


They don't like to let people grow their own as it cuts into the amount of bribe money they can get from the bricks & bales they let slip by that are mailed from the organized crime syndicates whose pockets they rest comfortably in.
Just a guess.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> They don't like to let people grow their own as it cuts into the amount of bribe money they can get from the bricks & bales they let slip by that are mailed from the organized crime syndicates whose pockets they rest comfortably in.
> Just a guess.


either that or a unfullfilled barney fife want to be.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well Got my Dog seeds today View attachment 2556846View attachment 2556847View attachment 2556848 Fuck this was a sad day when I got home to open mail. I was like this and still like this right now


Wow, literally just ordered some seeds and I come in to see this... I have gotten two custom letters in probably 7 years or something. They just opened took the seeds, put a generic letter in there saying there was contraband. Then they stapled the letter shut. Sucks bad


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

Seems pretty childish for them to stick fucking beeds in there as a "go fuck yourself" sort of sendoff to ya.... I wonder whats up with that...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Seems pretty childish for them to stick fucking beeds in there as a "go fuck yourself" sort of sendoff to ya.... I wonder whats up with that...


I've had 4 or 5 orders from Breeders boutique before this, and the seeds made it here fine? Shit happens, just glad I know I got great customer service with Breeders Boutique, and like always they take care of me.

Breeder Boutique put the beads in, so the seeds don't get crush, is what I was told.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing about the beads. Why would they just smash them and send them. It's like ok a simple letter would do.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thats messed up.I know my last order came thru customs in N.J. I have one on the way also . Hopefully It helps I think N.J. is a med state. Easier to overlook?


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I've had 4 or 5 orders from Breeders boutique before this, and the seeds made it here fine? Shit happens, just glad I know I got great customer service with Breeders Boutique, and like always they take care of me.
> 
> Breeder Boutique put the beads in, so the seeds don't get crush, is what I was told.


I was stoned and little tired and threw a bead in with the seeds that were in a towel thinking I put 6 and only put 5 felt like a dumass haha


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Seems pretty childish for them to stick fucking beeds in there as a "go fuck yourself" sort of sendoff to ya.... I wonder whats up with that...


How is that a go fuck urself seems like a good idea to me instead of just straight seeds
Edit
That way u can make a necklace while u wait for them to pop and the more seeds u get the bigger the bigger and more jewelry u can make u know j/k


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think opening mail should be considered an invasion of privacy, and unlawful under the constitution


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> How is that a go fuck urself seems like a good idea to me instead of just straight seeds


I thought customs put beads in there like a joke or something. Didn't know they used it as a crush protector.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think opening mail should be considered an invasion of privacy, and unlawful under the constitution


it is unless you're customs, post office inspector or law enforcement (and I think it might take a court order)


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I thought customs put beads in there like a joke or something. Didn't know they used it as a crush protector.


Yeah I got some beads in mine that were all intact so its normal to get the beads.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

One time like 10 years ago I got my beans in a letter that had like a brochure about buying houses and stuff. I almost threw it away, but there was a business card that was a little too thick to be right. I had to tear it open and find a pocket with the beans in it. Probably the stealthiest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2013)

discussing stealth methods makes them ineffective

 
cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stupid nirvaana sent them in a nice padded card With pot leaves and a logo just plain as day Duh? by the time I got them it looked like they had been drug across the rockies behind a goat.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> discussing stealth methods makes them ineffective
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah, I don't think this company is around anymore one. Also, if the feds really wanted to make a dent they could order from a few companies and just look for those envelopes/packs. The shear numbers make it so they are fighting a losing battle. They smash a few packs, scare paranoid people, and hope it deters a little. Their is so much contraband coming into the country I'm guessing beans ranks around the bottom of priorities.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Stupid nirvaana sent them in a nice padded card With pot leaves and a logo just plain as day Duh? by the time I got them it looked like they had been drug across the rockies behind a goat.


Bwahahaha. When the hell was this? I haven't used Nirvana in probably 5 years.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I don't think this company is around anymore one. Also, if the feds really wanted to make a dent they could order from a few companies and just look for those envelopes/packs. The shear numbers make it so they are fighting a losing battle. They smash a few packs, scare paranoid people, and hope it deters a little. Their is so much contraband coming into the country I'm guessing beans ranks around the bottom of priorities.


i always just get breeder packs,with a mug.........thats it,allways came.

its been a spike in people being customized,over the last few weeks.

imo,bad packing of beans,will always lead to this,most mail will go threw rollers and belts,and beans will get a good smashing.
<<imo,these lil glass vials should be mandatory,or the lil round plastic ones,with foam inserts.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I was stoned and little tired and threw a bead in with the seeds that were in a towel thinking I put 6 and only put 5 felt like a dumass haha


Haha I've done shit like that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Down the road from me


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Bwahahaha. When the hell was this? I haven't used Nirvana in probably 5 years.


This was like 3 years ago. The genetics were complete garbage. Out of 10 strains only one was worth a shit. Venus Fly Trap was great, shitty producer but some tasty weed for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2013)

genuity said:


> i always just get breeder packs,with a mug.........thats it,allways came.
> 
> its been a spike in people being customized,over the last few weeks.
> 
> ...



Hehe Look at G all organized and shit lol. Nice an professional!

edit: haha just seen my name in there.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, I got beans in a vial from... granddaddy purple I think. I just get the guarantee. I normally spend 100+ on seeds so $10 more isn't that big of a deal to get it "insured".


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

genuity said:


> i always just get breeder packs,with a mug.........thats it,allways came.
> 
> its been a spike in people being customized,over the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


Nice selection would kill for a few of those strains


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 6, 2013)

I've never in my life ordered seeds and still havnt most of my seeds have came from old ass hippies that breed....breeders boutique is the only place seeds have ever Ben sent to me


----------



## graab187 (Mar 6, 2013)

Little update if you guys don't mind me putting this here. 
Day 34

[video=youtube;pS6QmhViYEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS6QmhViYEg[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

genuity said:


> i always just get breeder packs,with a mug.........thats it,allways came.
> 
> its been a spike in people being customized,over the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


HOF- Frost Hammer is a strain? I must Have!!!!

[video=youtube;6mlsUVAbVcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mlsUVAbVcM[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

That's not so good Cali. I think they were the BX2's....the fems got through okay though?



209 Cali closet grower said:


> well Got my Dog seeds today View attachment 2556846View attachment 2556847View attachment 2556848 Fuck this was a sad day when I got home to open mail. I was like this and still like this right now


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Some sleeping bud pr0n before bed.

View attachment 2557300View attachment 2557301View attachment 2557302View attachment 2557303

Good night 6er's!!!! Stay high


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

Day 29~ 12/12




MVK day 20 or so?



BnS x SB2





BnS x BnS







BnS x SB1


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

Those look very healthy. I can tell already they ill have good bud/leaf ratio.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 7, 2013)

whodat they are mint, heres few pics my seedlings as i just moved them round

first 3 pics are of my dog fem 
second 2 pics are my smelly cherry regs
third 1 pic are my sweet in sour reg
forth 2 pics are the purple kush bag seed that got started on 12/12 for bout the first 2 weeks or so and did show female preflowers then went on to 18/6 when my other seeds went in.

they all seem to be picking up a bit now and i have just ordered 5 fem pineapple chunk seeds this morning


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn those look well cared for. Looks perfect topping and fit. Are you topping cause you like it or because of hight? BnS x SB1 wow. Just uhhm
I came home from work last night to find the electricity was gone. I dont want to get sad so IM SURE MY GIRLS DID NOT NOTICE THE LACK OF LIGHT FOR 4HOURS AND 8DEGREES C. They still look pretty


----------



## budolskie (Mar 7, 2013)

none of them have been topped! just tied down the purple kush m8 ready for sum lst


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

budolskie said:


> none of them have been topped! just tied down the purple kush m8 ready for sum lst


Think he was asking Whodat about his plants.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 7, 2013)

oooops haha! stoned even going back looking at my pics thinking do these look topped ha


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 7, 2013)

DST said:


> That's not so good Cali. I think they were the BX2's....the fems got through okay though?


no, nothing. Seeds from the Dog pack where gone and the other ones they smashed-I think they keep the Dogs for there grow-fuckers! The envelope was open too? First time this happen to me. Fuck


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;FExUbaP4rPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FExUbaP4rPk[/video]

Just chopped my Sour Cherry after the video. Next will be Cheese pie, and blue pit


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2013)

wow, they were actually gone, mofo. Someone at it for sure, that sux.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> no, nothing. Seeds from the Dog pack where gone and the other ones they smashed-I think they keep the Dogs for there grow-fuckers! The envelope was open too? First time this happen to me. Fuck


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good morning 6er's!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm just getting ready to go outdoors and start working my ground for this summer.

Hey D what would you recommend for outdoors from BB.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2013)

I am going to try the Engineers Dream outdoors this year Giggles, been meaning to do that one. Although the Casey Jones has got Thai in it (so it's quite a vigourous one) it is still a reasonably quick finisher indoors. I am going to try some more F1's and F2's (it's the F2's that are on offer). A friend grew some down in SA and he said he had colas like rugger balls, smelling of orange (which I have never had before, but then I haven't done the F2's before myself either).
Deep Blue shoould be a quick finisher, but you need reasonably dry conditions for that imo (the buds get so dense you need a reasonably low rh).

Here's one I chopped today. It's a Sour Kush (headband) x Deep Blue.


























Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ya where I'm at has high RH and rain. So that's why I need something resistant to mold and such.

I need to go place an order with BB, just gotta see what will work best for me.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2013)

they are not on as i am only working on them, but the sour kush x deep blues i am hoping will be better fro mold. the other sk was super mold resistant outside last year.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2013)

So this is the piece of shit BHO tube i got. ( plastic ) for a start,but after reserching the BHO method's and with all the purging ect... 





i
'll stick to the iso untill DST give me a full run down on the errl he does.
I ve got trim from 2 decent size EXO cheese plant and a bag of really fine trim that's stuck into a one piece chunk that you could bounce its so sticky


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good morning 6er's!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm just getting ready to go outdoors and start working my ground for this summer.
> 
> Hey D what would you recommend for outdoors from BB.



Gotta spread the word.

[video=youtube;q1aR5OLgcc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1aR5OLgcc0[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

I want to have an opportunity to experience that.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I want to have an opportunity to experience that.



I edited the vid about Fukuoka if thats what you were talking about,, replaced with a better example fact based vid.... Though that guy in the Fukuoka vid reminds me of myself lol but im way younger. Im trying to create that experience where Im at but I know I got many more years of work before its what I want it to be.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So this is the piece of shit BHO tube i got. ( plastic ) for a start,but after reserching the BHO method's and with all the purging ect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same one I use bro, it's made of space age plastic. Follow the instructions and don't do it like the idiots you see on the news blowing shit up and you will be fine. I've used mine countless times and I'm still here


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Gotta spread the word.
> 
> [video=youtube;q1aR5OLgcc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1aR5OLgcc0[/video]


Haha ya bro, I don't till my ground. I was stoned and what I meant by that was that I was going to go work my compost pile. Whoops haha. None the less good video. 

My dad owns a 30,000 acre farm and they have been doing notill for the last 10 years  

I'm a born and raised farm boy, no wonder I love gardening and cannabis so much haha.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

Little update day 31 2 males and a shot of my one of my plants topped how I top seed fim tech works good get 4 main tops then will top those
First pic is of one of the males probly keeping this one its short and stout other male is taller more stretched 
Second pic fim topping 4 tops


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

I always fim all mine. I ended up with 6 tops one time lol.

My most recent g13 ended up with 4 

Oh and looking good method. Keep it up bro.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

Ya last time I got 3 tops plus the 2 main side branches so 5 I usually just keep topping and topping for there a bush since I mother everything


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

lets play a game....
name that strain shall we..


go!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I always fim all mine. I ended up with 6 tops one time lol.
> 
> My most recent g13 ended up with 4
> 
> Oh and looking good method. Keep it up bro.


I have one that got like 10 tops. It didn't stretch at all. It's just a little bush.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2013)

@ GlockDoc - Kali Mist?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> lets play a game....
> name that strain shall we..View attachment 2557859View attachment 2557860
> 
> 
> go!


Edward scissor hands.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mohican said:


> @ GlockDoc - Kali Mist?


kali is way way sativa. That looks very indica.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I have one that got like 10 tops. It didn't stretch at all. It's just a little bush.


Now that would be ok in my book


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2013)

So why do people till then, I don't get it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So why do people till then, I don't get it.


Ime confused what do u mean


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> lets play a game....
> name that strain shall we..View attachment 2557859View attachment 2557860
> 
> 
> go!


Looks like my bubba kush I would say some sort of kush hybrid


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So why do people till then, I don't get it.



Its the practice we brought over when colonizing, plow and what not. Knowledge is power.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ime confused what do u mean



Talking about farming till vs no till. Tilling simply destroys the soil.





[video=youtube;Bqz876VkwwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqz876VkwwY[/video]



Sorry for the shit pics.
Vert side.




?p x BK






Blue Pit






?p x SB2





Blue Pit







?p x BnS


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So why do people till then, I don't get it.


From what I understand you have to till if you use chemical nutes. No till farmers plant other things(cover crops) between cash crops to enrich the soil for next year. Cover crops can be something harvested or knocked down so you can plant the cash crop.

I'm sure whodat is pecking away with a much better reply than mine.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> From what I understand you have to till if you use chemical nutes. No till farmers plant other things(cover crops) between cash crops to enrich the soil for next year. Cover crops can be something harvested or knocked down so you can plant the cash crop.
> 
> I'm sure whodat is pecking away with a much better reply than mine.



Nope lol just wasting time posting pr0n  
Im out though, I'll see yall later.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone have experience with recirculating or scrubbing method with carbon filters? I'm thinking about doing it that way so I'm not sucking the A/C out this summer. How big do they have to be? I know people put a lot bigger fans on them than exhaust method, but does the cfm rate have to be a lot higher? CAN recommends like double the CFM than if your exhausting.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 7, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So this is the piece of shit BHO tube i got. ( plastic ) for a start,but after reserching the BHO method's and with all the purging ect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that extractor too. Its fine for the first run. But then the second run it just wont be tight in the screen. Dunno how many times ive had gas just spraying out. Nice trim


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

Whodat that blue pit is calling my name!
I think I am really gonna have to grow her.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Mohican said:


> @ GlockDoc - Kali Mist?





hornedfrog2000 said:


> Edward scissor hands.





method2mymadness said:


> Looks like my bubba kush I would say some sort of kush hybrid


nope..another guess or u 3 want to know?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> nope..another guess or u 3 want to know?


Yeah, never gonna guess it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone have experience with recirculating or scrubbing method with carbon filters? I'm thinking about doing it that way so I'm not sucking the A/C out this summer. How big do they have to be? I know people put a lot bigger fans on them than exhaust method, but does the cfm rate have to be a lot higher? CAN recommends like double the CFM than if your exhausting.


Ya I have a seprate flower room and a seprate room befor I enter that room I keep my.ac and dehumidifier in that room.and my ballast and I run it how u regularly wood but I exhaust into the first room before flower when its hot or cold saves on heat and ac but when its nice out I just exhaust straight out I use phresh filter 6x24 I havnt replaced it in year n half still.works like the day I got it keep ur pre filter clean at all times and will last u


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

Or u can run a sealed room have ur hoods draw fresh air in and exhaust it out for ur not sucking any of the room air out and run co2 with an ac


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Or u can run a sealed room have ur hoods draw fresh air in and exhaust it out for ur not sucking any of the room air out and run co2 with an ac




That sounds like something I would enjoy doing


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That sounds like something I would enjoy doing


Didn't u do ur ak that way or one of ur grows was sealed cab with co2 ime preety shure


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Didn't u do ur ak that way or one of ur grows was sealed cab with co2 ime preety shure


Ran it for almost a year  I ran a 4x8 sealed room for two grows before that.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2.html


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for not being current whodat but how did that work for you. Is it one of those deals that you would recommend.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

blazingrngras said:


> Sorry for not being current whodat but how did that work for you. Is it one of those deals that you would recommend.


If ur going to run co2 I would defiantly do a sealed room


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

blazingrngras said:


> Sorry for not being current whodat but how did that work for you. Is it one of those deals that you would recommend.


Worked fantastic. I miss it... I dont run co2 now, nowhere for me to fill my bottles up and my boxes aren't big enough to justify a burner, plus im on alternating cycles in two boxes so I got that going too.


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 7, 2013)

whodat I will look have into to it next time. Intriging. Just got done checking out your thread. Looking id love to breed but have a lack of room.
M2mm thank you for the input.
Added bloom nutes tonite. Still running walmart nutes. Yes I konow its a joke but its cheap and works. Running the ballast at 75% had slight light burn so raised the light a bit. Been 3 or 4 days since I got the light and she is smelling very pot like so I hopeing for a female. Its a rando kush bagseed. Can't wait to post some pics and get some feed back.
Thank you


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey whatever works for u works for u I dnt judge unless u use advanced nutrients haha what's stopping u from pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2013)

I've found that cannabis plants are illiterate, and don't care if it's Miracle Grow, Fox Farm, AN, Bionova, etc.
All they care about is getting the proper amounts of food, water, and light.
Hell, I've even heard of people feeding them the poop of worms, birds & bats, crushed up fish bones, shredded feathers, seaweeds & kelp, etc.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

The poop of worms and bats now that I have to try j/k got to love nature


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've found that cannabis plants are illiterate, and don't care if it's Miracle Grow, Fox Farm, AN, Bionova, etc.
> All they care about is getting the proper amounts of food, water, and light.
> Hell, I've even heard of people feeding them the poop of worms, birds & bats, crushed up fish bones, shredded feathers, seaweeds & kelp, etc.


What u got goin on for dinner u always cookin about to go eat smoke smoked pulled pork on a big deli roll and a beer


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 7, 2013)

M2mm hell ya man just got done with some slow cooked charchol pork steak. I'm obsessed with grillin you can't beat it. Thanks for the no judge. Just giving it a try wanna see how good it can get with basic nutes. Don't have a personel pc yet haven't grown enought lmao jk. But I work for my parents as co owner of a very respectable business. Just being careful. But ill try and get some pics up soon. Bat guano is commonly used in teas high in nitrogen I think.
Doob is by mg I think. Works great. Start low doses and bump it up by .5 increments and alls good. Not trying to put big comapnys down just searching for cheaper ways for the growers on a lowerf level. What's up with your sig? Did rui really censor it. What was the I'm curious


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

Worm castings are high in nitrogen and bat guano phosourus I think havnt played with it for awhile just outdoor


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

I use Humboldt nutrients master a and b program but not the full line


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

BBQ is the shit rain snow tornado I dnt care its always BBQ season


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 7, 2013)

Hell ya m2mm doesn't matter how cold cause the grills always hot


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2013)

I've used many different nutes in my grows.
MG, Schultz, Jack's, Peterson's (now called Jack's), Botanicare, Fox Farm, Jobe's Organics, etc.
Just a matter of finding what the plants need and giving it to them.
They all work great when used as needed.


I'm having a simple cheeseburger & fries tonight.




blazingrngras said:


> What's up with your sig? Did rui really censor it. What was the I'm curious


And yeah, riu (one of the mods) saw a club 600x badge (which many still fly, but don't get popped for, so I'm just the lucky one) and a Breeder's Boutique badge in my signature's banner and greyed them out and substitued the censored banner for my original one.
To see how far I could push it, I reloaded the banner with the two badges, but put the red circle with the slash through it over the badges, which obscured most of the badges, to where you couldn't even tell what was under them.
And the priss re-greyed out the badges, but left the red circles with the slashes.
But they also weren't good enough to save it at the same jpeg quality, so it was blurred & pixelated, with low-rez jpeg artifacts all over the place.
So I made a new one with the words "Censored by RIU" "No I mean it" "And they did a sloppy job, too".
And I also added "Censorship makes Jah cry".
It's all fun & games to me, but censorship sticks in my craw, especially arbitrary censorship, since there are many on riu with badges & text that "advertise" what nutes they use, or even seed companies they bought from that don't get hassled. And that they won't give Breeder's Boutique even a chance to be a paid advertiser.
But the 600 must get a lot of scrutiny from the mods, so....
It's their website, so whatever.
The only thing that keeps me coming back are the peeps that frequent the 600.
The rest of riu is pretty much of no use to me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 7, 2013)

Exactly.great group here I post a few other.places but this is my home


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

Mexican bat guano from *censored *lol (sunleaves) has an NPK of 10-2-1 and their jamaican bat guano has an NPK of 1-10-0.2, the difference is in their diet, one is fruit eating (high P) and one is insect eating (high N).

Great read on poops! No other way to grow for me!

http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/3lbGuanoGuide.htm



"_Manures can contain the full range of major, minor, and micronutrients that our plants need for strong health and vigor. Most manure will contain these nutrients in forms that are readily available to plants. The organic components of manure will continue to break down slowly over time, providing food for plants in the longer term as well. When composted with even longer-lived rock fertilizers such as Rock Phosphate or Greensand, manures can be used for true long-term soil building."_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I hear ya.
It's not that there aren't new growers, or heavy experimenters who don't benefit from the pool of knowledge available on riu, it's that I'm not one to do too much of the "me too" posts after someone asks for help and there are already 20 or 30 posts with decent answers or suggestions.
And, while not a master grower, I don't have any problems with yields or quality, so I don't feel the need to ask questions too often, as many questions I might have are easily found through google, so I don't post too many questions anymore on riu.
I just show up here in the 600 with my bad jokes, painful puns, and obscure references to annoy you all when I can, to see lung-shaking cannabis pR0n, food pR0n, listen to music linked from youtube, and whatever random youtube weirdness we all find and post links to here for others to watch and say "WTF!?", and to see what's up in other's lives (not having one of my own).


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.
> It's not that there aren't new growers, or heavy experimenters who don't benefit from the pool of knowledge available on riu, it's that I'm not one to do too much of the "me too" posts after someone asks for help and there are already 20 or 30 posts with decent answers or suggestions.
> And, while not a master grower, I don't have any problems with yields or quality, so I don't feel the need to ask questions too often, as many questions I might have are easily found through google, so I don't post too many questions anymore on riu.
> *I just show up here in the 600 with my bad jokes, painful puns, and obscure references to annoy you all when I can, to see lung-shaking cannabis pR0n, food pR0n, listen to music linked from youtube, and whatever random youtube weirdness we all find and post links to here for others to watch and say "WTF!?", and to see what's up in other's lives (not having one of my own).*



Golden! lol, you keep this place pretty fresh Doobs 


Did you say the "weird part of youtube"? Holy shit Im dying over here bwahwahahaha. Seriously? lmfao

[video=youtube;FbuluDBHpfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbuluDBHpfQ[/video]


----------



## Californicater (Mar 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The only thing that keeps me coming back are the peeps that frequent the 600.
> The rest of riu is pretty much of no use to me.


The rest of RIU... "How much will this plant yield"..."Tell me what strain this plant (25d into Veg) is"..."How long until I should harvest"(@25d flower usually)..."How do I__ (pass a drug test/mail pot)"..."Help my plant is dying"(because I dont know what pH is)..."Busted"(my parents found out I'm growing pot in their closet with every desk lamp in the house, and I am mad at them for it)...
Rinse and repeat with new threads same topic every 7days. 
 Here, Old School Organics Subforum, and California Patients is where I keep my focus. Otherwise, I rage on my keyboard.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2013)

"The seeds of the many outgrow the seeds of the few."
"Or the one."







May the 600 grow long & prosper.

(this scene stills gets me misty. Without Spock, and the Vulcan philosphies, I would have been in prison in my teens for murder)

[video=youtube_share;dhcR-w-56tA]http://youtu.be/dhcR-w-56tA[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 7, 2013)

When I saw doobs posted I swore it was going to be something delicious and a tall glass of chocolate milk. Then i continued reading to see his previous, lol. You rock Doobz.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Or u can run a sealed room have ur hoods draw fresh air in and exhaust it out for ur not sucking any of the room air out and run co2 with an ac


just have to make sure lights and ducts are sealed well


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Did you say the "weird part of youtube"? Holy shit Im dying over here bwahwahahaha. Seriously? lmfao
> 
> [video=youtube;FbuluDBHpfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbuluDBHpfQ[/video]


THAT if nucking futs!
I don't type these three letters too often, but holy crap: LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've found that cannabis plants are illiterate, and don't care if it's Miracle Grow, Fox Farm, AN, Bionova, etc.
> All they care about is getting the proper amounts of food, water, and light.
> Hell, I've even heard of people feeding them the poop of worms, birds & bats, crushed up fish bones, shredded feathers, seaweeds & kelp, etc.


Mine is all compost  Been working on my compost for over a year now lol. They girls love it in the summer though.


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 7, 2013)

Two possibly three words... FUCKING EPIC. I have found my new home. Cali no joke man. Have theses dummys never heard of trial and error or are they just to use to sucking moms tit and getting everything handed to them


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL WhoD wtf?! I feel like I just took a quick trip to the Twilight Zone. I had to stop a little ways in because I want to get good and ripped before I watch that whole video ahahahahah.


----------



## blazingrngras (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn doob that's a joke. Speaking of getting shit ask whodat he knows plenty. Jk no pun ment. Every hates on the guy they wish they could be. To sad this world revolves around drama. Makes me want to home school my children. The seed bank would benifit. Lmao


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

SLH hoping it will reveg. If I took it another week it probably would have been real purple looking. chopped at 9 weeks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow.
I lasted until 1:58 of the vid.
---
Across the street was a neon sign.
"All you can eat for a dollar ninety-nine. Our soul stew is the baddest in the land!"
But 1 dollar's worth
was all that I could stand.

[video=youtube_share;WGPdkYFYn3c]http://youtu.be/WGPdkYFYn3c[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 2558749View attachment 2558750View attachment 2558751View attachment 2558752View attachment 2558756View attachment 2558757View attachment 2558758View attachment 2558759View attachment 2558760View attachment 2558761View attachment 2558763 View attachment 2558753 SLH hoping it will reveg. If I took it another week it probably would have been real purple looking. chopped at 9 weeks.


Yummy! I'm so ready to chop my girl down lol


----------



## Californicater (Mar 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;FbuluDBHpfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbuluDBHpfQ[/video]


I had to stop watching this, because I started thinking about what yt might possibly suggest to me because I watched that live goatse.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've used many different nutes in my grows.
> MG, Schultz, Jack's, Peterson's (now called Jack's), Botanicare, Fox Farm, Jobe's Organics, etc.
> Just a matter of finding what the plants need and giving it to them.
> They all work great when used as needed.
> ...




Exactly man...and some threads of 600'erz


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 2558749View attachment 2558750View attachment 2558751View attachment 2558752View attachment 2558756View attachment 2558757View attachment 2558758View attachment 2558759View attachment 2558760View attachment 2558761View attachment 2558763 View attachment 2558753 SLH hoping it will reveg. If I took it another week it probably would have been real purple looking. chopped at 9 weeks.


Beautiful flowers.







cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

ty this was by far the best peno. Heavy yielder, finishes relatively quick too.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh guess what! I'm ordering grape god   Good days


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh guess what! I'm ordering grape god   Good days


I ordered it yesterday again woot!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I ordered it yesterday again woot!


Wanna be grape god brotha's  ahahaha


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wanna be grape god brotha's  ahahaha


haha bass has grown it too. I hope I find a good purple pheno. hopefully this slh reveges for me. I just butchered the shit out of it. Been trimming and working in the area for like 4 hours tonight. I always forget to grab gloves too... Maybe I'll go on amazon right now and order some since I never can remember.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have one of these air purifiers. Never turn it on unless I'm trimming. It works really well... I know about ozone btw. http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Purifier-Generator-Alpine-Cleaner/dp/B001L4GNLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362725381&sr=8-1&keywords=green+air


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks cool bro, I've seen those at home depot. I always look at them haha


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a few Grape Ape s33ds somewhere. I tried to germ a few once and not one of them popped. I should give em another go, would love to grow it. Looks a lovely strain for sure.

Morgens!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning, err well evening for me lol. 

I'm excited to grow grape god. Hope good things come from it 

You get that' info d?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2013)

Its starting to look like I have a fucking robot in my room. This is ventilation ver 3.78 or some shit.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Morning, err well evening for me lol.
> 
> I'm excited to grow grape god. Hope good things come from it
> 
> You get that' info d?


It's a real stable strain. Can't wait to get it. Hoping for next week.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Its starting to look like I have a fucking robot in my room. This is ventilation ver 3.78 or some shit.


Can I vote this pic down? Haha!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It's a real stable strain. Can't wait to get it. Hoping for next week.


That's what I like to hear. I bet it's more stable then cough "ghs" cough....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's what I like to hear. I bet it's more stable then cough "ghs" cough....


The breeder said he spent a decade perfecting it. They just came out with a couple new crosses that look good too.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

sure did holmes


giggles26 said:


> Morning, err well evening for me lol.
> 
> I'm excited to grow grape god. Hope good things come from it
> 
> You get that' info d?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The breeder said he spent a decade perfecting it. They just came out with a couple new crosses that look good too.


Hell ya bro! That's my idea of stability. 



DST said:


> sure did holmes


Good


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

Heading to this tonight.....
https://www.facebook.com/ABSNFC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

listened to their sound cloud stuff sounds not very up beat for being labeled 'hype-ass sets' you been before? have fun bru hope it's lekker


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't mate. Our man from BB was DJing at another one of their nights and they played a reasonable mix of stuff (although I did like me mates set best, lol). He said to me after his set that the main lad came up and goes, "I never heard any of the tracks you played and they were all amazing". We were up at the Brouwerij and he said, "I was a bit surprised when someone commented on facebook about the song "Return of the Mack". Fuk knows whats up with that, but if it comes on I am out of there, lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

this is the other night they do...
http://basisamsterdam.nl/ai1ec_event/the-donut-factory-3/?instance_id=


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Lolz return of the mack hahaha. I do love old cheese but its usually got blue veins.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

at least you like cheese with blue viens, and not cigars


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2013)

was gona buy this to start my pineapple chunk when they come and for when i try sum cuts yous think its worth it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUNBLASTER-2ft-T5-PROPAGATION-LIGHT-KIT-FOR-CUTTINGS-AND-SEEDLINGS-/230794487967?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35bc6c689f

and also how many seeds/cuts could i get under 1 of them


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

Is it a 2 tube one? I use 4 x T8's and run about 10-12 seedlings under them. (with some additioal cfls thrown in).


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2013)

no its just a 1 tube m8


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2013)

iv just bought a cfl shade for upto 300w, i already have a blue spec bulb and shade lieing here but not working i assume its the shade like £20 free postage


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

that's quite pricey then mate. Just go down to b&q I am sure you can pic of t5's or t8's for half that price. I got 4 tubes for 46 euro......



budolskie said:


> no its just a 1 tube m8


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2013)

DST said:


> that's quite pricey then mate. Just go down to b&q I am sure you can pic of t5's or t8's for half that price. I got 4 tubes for 46 euro......



im going to go with the blue cfl again i have the bulb there im sure its the old shade thats fucked, i just got them off a m8 who said they worked before they went in shed...
im going along to my tent the day start sorting bits out il get a few pics of my new gear and that

also what size rockwool cubes u think il need for going in the 18l pots after i put them in the tiny 25mm one


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

been over a decade since I bought rockwool cubes lad...sorry, no idea.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

I use like 3/4inch ones they are called grow chunks I think.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 8, 2013)

I have some giant ones 10by10cm. Never used them.
Some of the pistils on my Diva has turned brown already. Could this be stress? Google says hermie, but i dont believe it 
Hmm the picture uploader thingie doesnt work :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

friday pr0n 

bit of dog
View attachment 2559257View attachment 2559258View attachment 2559259View attachment 2559260

something new i'm tinkering with smelly fingerez
View attachment 2559261


----------



## rasclot (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> friday pr0n
> 
> bit of dog
> View attachment 2559257View attachment 2559258View attachment 2559259View attachment 2559260
> ...


Lookin spot on in there mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

still got about a fortnight to go i reckon. should look storming by thn. cheers Rascl


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 8, 2013)

hope every one in the club has a great day[video=youtube;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

WOOF







Exo Cheese







This one had a couple prob's early on that got fixed and came good 

A whole bunch of somethings growing on!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope my current crop ends up listing over with weight like that.

Love it!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mornin 6'rs 

Friday Friday Friday!!!!! Not that it really means much anymore. Great looking prOn guys, man I need to plant my dog s33ds.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> haha bass has grown it too. I hope I find a good purple pheno. hopefully this slh reveges for me. I just butchered the shit out of it. Been trimming and working in the area for like 4 hours tonight. I always forget to grab gloves too... Maybe I'll go on amazon right now and order some since I never can remember.


Nah it wasnt me, its Budbro18 that has a thread of it, and i linked it up since I heard talk of it so all could see her splendor.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> I have one of these air purifiers. Never turn it on unless I'm trimming. It works really well... I know about ozone btw. http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Purifier-Generator-Alpine-Cleaner/dp/B001L4GNLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362725381&sr=8-1&keywords=green+air


I have this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Breeze-Purifier-Original-Cleaner-OzoneGuard/dp/B000EQS5HA/ref=sr_1_26?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1362762596&sr=1-26&keywords=sharper+image+ionic+breeze


wormdrive66 said:


> Mornin 6'rs
> 
> Friday Friday Friday!!!!! Not that it really means much anymore. Great looking prOn guys, man I need to plant my dog s33ds.


Morning Big Worm and everyone on da 600!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I hope my current crop ends up listing over with weight like that.
> 
> Love it!


Cheer's dude  I thought it was'nt going to pull much with the early prob's ( you can see in leaf's ), but it righted itself sharpish and look's no worse off  I pulled 2 the same over past couple week's and tbo their wasnt much diff. between either or. The cheese structure allway's causes them to need support, but looks good for the size


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 8, 2013)

damn didnt look at this thread for under 24 hours and had to go through some pages...

the strain was g13/hashplant 88 to those who guessed


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> damn didnt look at this thread for under 24 hours and had to go through some pages...
> 
> the strain was g13/hashplant 88 to those who guessed


Sounds like a good set of genetics


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

Tried a panorama or however u spell it shot of my blue dream perpetual room 1


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Hempy pR0n:



























And today I make a new screen for my scrog and get it set in place.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Mexican bat guano from *censored *lol (sunleaves) has an NPK of 10-2-1 and their jamaican bat guano has an NPK of 1-10-0.2, the difference is in their diet, one is fruit eating (high P) and one is insect eating (high N).



Heh, I just noticed that the bag of chunky perlite I have is from sunleaves:


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't see the cardboard in your setup for long  but I am quite happy with my hempys so far


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's just a temporary light shield until I get something plastic to cover the opening.
Last time I used a piece of landscaping fabric doubled over to cut down on light getting to the roots & water, but it was a pain in the sitdown to take it off and put it in place, so will be using something solid this time.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2013)

Have you checked out mine? I add about a tbsp of h2o2 to every gallon and I've yet to have anything grow up top. I could see if you're trying to slow the evaporation process but I water every day anyway


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice plants don.. My seeds picking up a bit now went for soil the day instead of where the wilma set is, il be going to sort the wilma and tent up Tomoz and get a few pics I missed my pineapple chunk today got to go for them Tomoz at local depot just got sum cheap pots with there own humidity dome 50p each, I'm gona get a few 25mm ones to start my seeds in then I suppose biggest that will got in my 18ltrs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I water twice a day: once at lights on, and once at lights off.
I do this to keep the root mass & perlite moist, to have fresh air sucked into the root system more than just the once a day a single watering allows for, to keep the plants fed to their maximum, and to reduce the possibility of algae by keeping the bottom of the bucket flushed out with fresh & clean fluids.
But H2O2 will also be added later to the regimen (this weekend I need to get out for some supplies, so will be picking up a bottle.)
I'm more worried about the upper roots hardening off and converting to unnecessary air roots, so I keep them covered and away from the light.

*edit:
I go into overkill mode because I am a perpetual victim of Murphy's Law. 

**edit-edit: 
I'm also going to be blacking out the outsides of the buckets with paint after this weekend's supply run. I didn't have a problem with my roots last time (first hempy experience of mine), but I just feel the need to dot my i's & cross my t's. When I get more comfortable with it, I'l relax and go easier with it, but newby paranoia of munking it up has my OCD kicking in.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

U doing that with the plant in there or future buckets


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll be blacking out the bucket I just transplanted to, and all other buckets I have waiting in the wings.
Whenever I go out for supplies, the things I need are never in stock.
Wanted buckets that were made black, but they were sold out on my end of town, and it'll cost less in paint & elbow grease than it would cost in gas & time to drive all the way across town to try and find black buckets.
I realize that the plant pots I use for the insert into the bucket is black plastic, but enough light comes through the blue to make me concerned.
So it was either a bunch of costly tape to do all my buckets, or $5 worth of black paint & a day to get them painted with a couple of coats.
I know: worrying about 3 or 4 dollars!?!?!? WTF!?
We are in the last year of saving every penny we can to have a hefty down payment on a house by the end of the year (about 60k by October).
After we have a house, and my grow space is set up, I'm going to go crazy with shit.
Will still be on a budget, but nothing like it is now.
I haven't been this broke since my days in the Army.
But it will be more than worth it to get the fuck out of living in a tiny apartment.
Oh, man... will be able to make noise while building stuff, not have to worry about fan noise alerting the neighbors, not worrying about smells, able to veg the girls out for as long as I want, having an electrical system that doesn't require turning things off so the breakers don't trip when the wife needs to use the hair dryer or flat iron while my lights are on, room to walk around my plants instead of shoehorning my upper body into a small grow cab to work with the plants... I can hardly wait...


----------



## zVice (Mar 8, 2013)

Two weeks flower, Fixed the mg issue it seems, thanks all 


blue pit














dog














group shot









Forgot to take one of the medicine Buddha but she's still tiny


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice looking trunks!
Those ladies are going to explode with buds in a while.
Good job!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2013)

Love a bit lst I do can't wait to start training mine


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll second that, love the look of the Blue Pit's!


----------



## zVice (Mar 8, 2013)

love tying bitches down 



budolskie said:


> Love a bit lst I do can't wait to start training mine


a lot more side branching on her than the dog



Cindyguygrower said:


> I'll second that, love the look of the Blue Pit's!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> After we have a house, and my grow space is set up, I'm going to go crazy with shit.
> Will still be on a budget, but nothing like it is now.
> I haven't been this broke since my days in the Army.
> But it will be more than worth it to get the fuck out of living in a tiny apartment.
> Oh, man... will be able to make noise while building stuff, not have to worry about fan noise alerting the neighbors, not worrying about smells, able to veg the girls out for as long as I want, having an electrical system that doesn't require turning things off so the breakers don't trip when the wife needs to use the hair dryer or flat iron while my lights are on, room to walk around my plants instead of shoehorning my upper body into a small grow cab to work with the plants... I can hardly wait...


Oh!
And I'll be back to playing my bass guitar through my bass amp (I play through an audio interface with my computer and listen using headphones, and haven't even plugged my amp in for over 2 years. Damn, do I miss feeling the bass freq's pulsing through my body as I play)
*AND* I'm going to be getting myself one of these after we're set up in our new home:

[video=youtube_share;w82sGIzhg88]http://youtu.be/w82sGIzhg88[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll be blacking out the bucket I just transplanted to, and all other buckets I have waiting in the wings.
> Whenever I go out for supplies, the things I need are never in stock.
> Wanted buckets that were made black, but they were sold out on my end of town, and it'll cost less in paint & elbow grease than it would cost in gas & time to drive all the way across town to try and find black buckets.
> I realize that the plant pots I use for the insert into the bucket is black plastic, but enough light comes through the blue to make me concerned.
> ...


No wasnt getting at bieng cheap I would think to be concerned about the fumes harming the plants I put plants in a room that was freshly painted ( tacky paint not completely dry but not just rolled out wet) and they took on a yellowing as if it was nitrogen deficient


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

Ime a cheap bastard when it comes to clothes fuck just give me a t shirt and some shorts Ime good I dnt care about all these hype brands


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

Cheap when it comes to food also I will take the cheap mustard and mayo bread all that shit but my soda has to be mountain dew Ime a fien for that shit and my BBQ sauces has to be name brand or made myself meats and s hit like that


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Cheap when it comes to food also I will take the cheap mustard and mayo bread all that shit but my soda has to be mountain dew Ime a fien for that shit and my BBQ sauces has to be name brand or made myself meats and s hit like that


cheap ass bbq sauce is nasty. The ones where they taste like really sweet ketchup or some shit... gross.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> cheap ass bbq sauce is nasty. The ones where they taste like really sweet ketchup or some shit... gross.


Exactly if I wanted to taste ketchup I would use ketchup I usually use baby rays


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> No wasnt getting at bieng cheap I would think to be concerned about the fumes harming the plants I put plants in a room that was freshly painted ( tacky paint not completely dry but not just rolled out wet) and they took on a yellowing as if it was nitrogen deficient


I didn't think you thought I was a cheap bastard (I am, though, heh, heh), just get lots of people who don't seem to understand that, to me, everything I can scrimp on now means reaching our goal sooner, and will give us more buying power when it's time.

I should have mentioned that I'm talking about brushed on paint (acrylic latex), as I have no safe place to spray paint (fumes & overspray), other than out in the parking lot of our apartment complex in full view of everyone.

Sorry.


edit:

the nitrogen def was from leaving the plant in the little starter pot for a bit longer than needed, and I haven't fed them anything but water with Cal-Mag in it up until today.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I didn't think you thought I was a cheap bastard (I am, though, heh, heh), just get lots of people who don't seem to understand that, to me, everything I can scrimp on now means reaching our goal sooner, and will give us more buying power when it's time.
> 
> I should have mentioned that I'm talking about brushed on paint (acrylic latex), as I have no safe place to spray paint (fumes & overspray), other than out in the parking lot of our apartment complex in full view of everyone.
> 
> Sorry.


That's what I mean that latex paint gives off Nasty fumes


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, it only out-gases for a short while, and I'll be using a portable heater to speed along the curing process so that by the time they are in use it won't be an issue.
I'll be hitting the painted buckets with heat for a couple of days (periodically through each day so I don't melt or warp anything), and then will let them sit for another day or two before using them.

And the light hood is open, so the 435cfm fan sucks out the air pretty viciously straight out the window vent less than 5 feet away from the light hood. (it's 48 cubic feet in my grow box)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

I seem to like blue...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm also mulling over the idea of just taping some heavy black lawn & leaf bags to the outsides of the buckets (doubled over, and then wrapped around the buckets).
Though there will be fumes from the PVC, doing it that way.
But would be much easier & faster.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks bass!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Good evening 6er's! How is everyone on this fine Friday?!

Well time for a lil update. 

Vinnie day 40 12/12, ~9 days left


And new girls, 1st plant is a woody haze,2nd is vintage 06 clone,3rd is g13xwhxbg


Group shot


Seedlings, gonna be transplanting to 1ga soon


Today was a good day, got some work done outside and went to town, giggles went shopping 


Have a good weekend guys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2559853View attachment 2559858View attachment 2559859View attachment 2559860View attachment 2559861


Is that a 'vette frame?
And a '62-ish Impala?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a shame the buds on vinnie aren't very big.   FFS! They're HUGE man!!! What are you thinking 4 oz? Some class work bro.

It's snowing here and I found a sweet deal on a receiver I'm gonna pick up tomorrow. Finally going to have some music in the house again. Well... loud music at least.

Hope your weekend is off to a good start. As well as for the rest of you guys.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's a shame the buds on vinnie aren't very big.   FFS! They're HUGE man!!! What are you thinking 4 oz? Some class work bro.
> 
> It's snowing here and I found a sweet deal on a receiver I'm gonna pick up tomorrow. Finally going to have some music in the house again. Well... loud music at least.
> 
> Hope your weekend is off to a good start. As well as for the rest of you guys.


I know isn't it a shame 

Well I was thinking at first 3, but then a few have said 5 but I'm just not sure, breeder says with 35-45 days veg she can do 2.5, but I vegged her for 63 days and topped her twice lol. 

Guess I will know shortly, she's almost done  Next weekend.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, how's things? Doobie, I'm skimming through quick here; what's this about you moving into a house? That sounds great! I'm gonna be moving too soon. Into the city to be closer to school for me, work for everyone else, and everything else that comes of it. As it is now I'm traveling about 100 miles a day round trip, costing $300-320/mos in fuel, and then the school's soaking me $70/mos in parking. All the while the school issues me a transit pass (part of my tuition) that doesn't even get used right now because I don't live there. I'll gladly take public transit to save almost $400/mos in getting there alone.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, duchie!
That's a lot of scratch out of the old budget to get to & from, for sure!
Not to mention the time & hassle of the drive each way.

We will have enough to move forward by the end of October, though not sure if there will be a house on the market that suits our needs that late in the year (lots of stuff pops up in the Summer months).
If we're lucky we might be in a house by the end of the year.
Spring of 2014 possibly, or Summer 2014 at the latest.
The housing market is real stagnant here, so things stay on the market for a long time. So it could actually happen before 2014 (fingers are crossed).
Nothing fancy, just a ranch style house between 1100-sq.ft. and 1500-sq.ft. with a two car garage (I get half of it for my music/art and grow space, the other half will be for the car)., and enough of a yard around it so that if the neighbor's house catches fire, ours won't just because it's only 8 feet away.
Excited & anxious to move on from the apartment scene.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2013)

That's very cool. I know you've been biting at the bit to get out of there. Hopefully you don't have to wait much longer.

We'll just be renting but hopefully we can get a small detached house by ourselves. No other tenants to deal with. I'm still being choked out by tobacco smoke from those assholes that live below us. I'm waiting for spring to hurry up so they can open their windows and give it somewhere else to go. I have to wait until at least July to move though so my daughter can finish her last year.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, that damn cigarette smoke sucks!
The couple who live below us are smokers, but they're not chain smokers like your "buddy", and these are non-smoking apartments (they didn't say anything about being non-toking, though  ).
But they smoke right outside their front door, which is right below our front window, so we have to keep it closed unless we want the smoke up in here, which sucks, because I prefer to leaver a window open pretty much 24/7-365 for a breeze of fresh air in the place.
But it's nothing compared to your predicament.
I just hope he's mellowed out a bit, and isn't bothering you too much anymore.
Fingers are crossed that you find the place that works best for you when you do move.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't talk to them and he avoids me at all costs. Don't know why really other than he's really embarrassed about his drunken escapades. I've thought of confronting them about the smoke but that would just make things worse so I bite my tongue and wait patiently.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey bass and worm have u seen the commercial for ky wholesale garden supply on elder creek road


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

duchieman said:


> I don't talk to them and he avoids me at all costs. Don't know why really other than he's really embarrassed about his drunken escapades. I've thought of confronting them about the smoke but that would just make things worse so I bite my tongue and wait patiently.


Thank FSM for good herb to help smooth out the rough edges.


(abusing my forearm muscles right now with Natural Science)


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2013)

Absolutely! And I love that song. I'd say it's one of my favorites. Not bragging.....ok I am... I seen them perform that song before the album was released. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

(fingers firmly stuck in ears with eyes squeezed shut)
LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-I CAN'T HEAR YOU-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA!!!!!!

It's also my favorite song of theirs, tied with The Camera Eye (and, therefor, my two favorite two songs of all time).
I plan on doing a bass cover vid for both of them, but this round of leukemia meds is bringing me to my knees and my food intake has dwindled for lack of appetite from nausea, so my muscles are slowly wearing away.
But I still play every day about 2 to 3 hours so the muscle memory will be there when they finally get stronger again.
I have vowed not to record them until I can do them full justice (which isn't perfect, but then I'm no Geddy Lee).
2 more months before I get a 30 day break from treatment, then back at it again for 3 more months to see where it gets me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

For those who don't know the song:

[video=youtube_share;cgfJovz5_fE]http://youtu.be/cgfJovz5_fE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2LmIOg33oPo]http://youtu.be/2LmIOg33oPo[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rush!!!!!! 

Is it bad that I'm younger and like rush?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a plus.

I find it funny when someone says they hate Rush, based on the 3 songs that get played in the U.S., considering they have a song library of about 160 songs (more than that now).
To me, there is something for everyone in their music, somewhere.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

One more epic from the masters:
(damn, such a great song)

[video=youtube_share;wlNrQGmj6oQ]http://youtu.be/wlNrQGmj6oQ[/video]

(and now off to clean up. The wife called and wants to go out for dinner tonight. STEAK!!!)
Back later..


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 8, 2013)

For those who like to keep track

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/631779-bc99-again-blue-cheese-x.html#post8789805


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2013)

I forgot how much I like the Camera Eye. 

Sorry your feeling so crap with your treatment Doob. Way to keep fighting.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2013)

Quick pr0n post. Im getting high and watching blue planet  so awesome.


?p x BnS, getting crusty


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

Blue pit seed comin out the side never had that happen wonder if tail will come thru there


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Blue pit seed comin out the side never had that happen wonder if tail will come thru there


That is interesting. Iv never seen it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That is interesting. Iv never seen it.


One of my stems did a loop de loop this seed out the side what the fuck!!!!! Blue pit has a mind of its own


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> One of my stems did a loop de loop this seed out the side what the fuck!!!!! Blue pit has a mind of its own


haha I forgot about that loop de loop. I didnt have crazy beans


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hey bass and worm have u seen the commercial for ky wholesale garden supply on elder creek road


Havent seen commercial, but I know after they moved from the old location on Lemon hill their prices have skyrocketed!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey doob sux u feel crappy and those fuckers are sending that poison smoke yer way.
Cant wait till u get out of there, I hate having my windows closed too!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hey bass and worm have u seen the commercial for ky wholesale garden supply on elder creek road


No I have not. I shop at Indoor Sun in West Sac. Those guys hook me up big time.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> No I have not. I shop at Indoor Sun in West Sac. Those guys hook me up big time.


KY was cool 2yrs ago, but only the young Hmong dude there is cool and will hook u up a lil when the boss lady isnt around


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> KY was cool 2yrs ago, but only the young Hmong dude there is cool and will hook u up a lil when the boss lady isnt around


Thought they were new never herd of them


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Thought they were new never herd of them


Nah they been round a while, but moved to Elder Creek and started a website like 8 months ago


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2013)

5:50 wake n bake and FIFA waiting to go put footy bets on for the day then back to lie on settee all day and smoke bongs and eat shite


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope you win some scratch, bud


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

budolskie said:


> 5:50 wake n bake and FIFA waiting to go put footy bets on for the day then back to lie on settee all day and smoke bongs and eat shite


not big on FIFA, but I respect devotion to your team.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha I love FIFA online trying to get in league 1 is solid highest I been is 13 points in league 13 need 18 to go through to league 2, very hard it is and pisses u off a lot haha smashed a few pads and a tele ha hoying them


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 9, 2013)

My plants are coming around nicely. Just did some topping and trimming. I think some hash with will cap off the night just right.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Good to see you around Duchie, hope you are doing well on the course.....


duchieman said:


> Absolutely! And I love that song. I'd say it's one of my favorites. Not bragging.....ok I am... I seen them perform that song before the album was released. lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone up this late? Im sure there are a whole lot of ladies out in the sun right now, i know mine are :]

hope everyone keeping them bitches happy!

couple more days till these fresh foxes are ready for curing! 












600 CLub! Santa Cruz Blues Following 3 pictures, 23 Days @ 12/12


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Is that a 'vette frame?
> And a '62-ish Impala?


63 impala frame and body


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Anyone up this late?* Im sure there are a whole lot of ladies out in the sun right now,* i know mine are :]
> 
> hope everyone keeping them bitches happy!
> 
> ...


Night time, lightS ON!!!!!!! sHIT-TIME TO HOT BOX THE iMPALA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

budolskie said:


> 5:50 wake n bake and FIFA waiting to go put footy bets on for the day then back to lie on settee all day and smoke bongs and eat shite


Alreet bud what you reckon for stoke, I fuckin hate them. Home win or bore draw???


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X-ZMiF_B1Rs]http://youtu.be/X-ZMiF_B1Rs[/video]Heres a little from the bubble this week....some seedling action, a walk around the bubble.....just some shit


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_tz3hdddC8Y]http://youtu.be/_tz3hdddC8Y[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

I just got gifted a bud of sour blueberry.....apparently tested at 24% thc......rumored to have been grown by the guys that won second in the LA cup for indica.....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

I just had some jesus freaks in suits come to my door knocking. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 9, 2013)

Hard game going down there a think we beat them tho, and do anzi on Thursday


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Blue pit seed comin out the side never had that happen wonder if tail will come thru there


Nope tail came out normal


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

never seen that. it just busted on out haha


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

looked crazy


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

ok HSO sour blueberry i just smoked.......

taste-10
potency-8
look-7


tasted exactly like sour diesel and blueberry together, pretty much what i hoped for.
I am seriously high...ive been higher, but i am blazed and it normally takes more than a single one hitter of flowers to get me there( usually hash)
It looked like the HSO picture with super light yellowish hair and very pale green calyxes... not my favorite look but at least it was consistent with the pic


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

drying nicely. They still have a day or so left to dry, the trichs should keep getting closer, and making it look frostier.  I don't really care about "purp", but you know others do. It doesn't matter. People will have to pry this away from me. It's really funny because I grew this super lemon haze out, and this is a really, really, good phenol. I have some really, really BAD phenos though. I will post pics of them soon here. The bad ones are total garbage. Way too leafy, yellow easily no matter what, etc. This one is like you can't hurt it. it stayed the same no matter the changes. I had 11 going at once. This one just could not be hurt. Nine weeks, frosty as hell, awesome bud/leaf ratio, heavy yielder.... I only have one phenol like it though. If GHS actually took IDK 3 years to stabilize it they might have a respectable image. If I got some of these other phenos in a 5 pack I would be furious. I bought 20.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> drying nicely. They still have a day or so left to dry, the trichs should keep getting closer, and making it look frostier. View attachment 2561199View attachment 2561203View attachment 2561204View attachment 2561201View attachment 2561202View attachment 2561200 I don't really care about "purp", but you know others do. It doesn't matter. People will have to pry this away from me. It's really funny because I grew this super lemon haze out, and this is a really, really, good phenol. I have some really, really BAD phenos though. I will post pics of them soon here. The bad ones are total garbage. Way too leafy, yellow easily no matter what, etc. This one is like you can't hurt it. it stayed the same no matter the changes. I had 11 going at once. This one just could not be hurt. Nine weeks, frosty as hell, awesome bud/leaf ratio, heavy yielder.... I only have one phenol like it though. If GHS actually took IDK 3 years to stabilize it they might have a respectable image. If I got some of these other phenos in a 5 pack I would be furious. I bought 20.


That is why I havent ever bought seeds the worry they wont show and if they do ill get some random crap.

Glad you got that good one!
She looks really good!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

looks good man!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah it makes you appreciate the breeders who work on just a few strains for years, and years.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> looks good man!


 Cosign^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

you should read the shantibaba clearing the air thread where he exposes greenhouse as nothing more than sellers not breeders......pretty interesting stuff....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> you should read the shantibaba clearing the air thread where he exposes greenhouse as nothing more than sellers not breeders......pretty interesting stuff....


What about all their field trips to the exotic countries to snatch the land races?
(strainhunters)

[youtube]CqFiucWKo-8[/youtube]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

its amazing what a high budget can procure. (i think those were publicity field trips to try to legitimize or try to gain credit as breeders) Ive also gone strait to south africa for durban poison, specifically kwazulu-natal... it doesn't impress me that much. And think about all the journeys theyve had.... what are the results???? where is the feedback?? those vids are now 3 years old....thats long enough to get a stable f1 out from a wild gangly landrace.....but where are they???? like i said i suspect it was all a publicity stunt......nice vacation though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 9, 2013)

Pretty cool episode:
(for those who watch TV it's probably old, but I haven't watched TV in 2 years as of April, and my TV watching was near zero for the last 10 years, so... thanks FSM for the intertoobz... still some cool documentaries that interest me.)

[video=youtube_share;1VNt0mwStZI]http://youtu.be/1VNt0mwStZI[/video]


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's my girls chillin 4 weeks in 12/12  Ras


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

lookin good Ras. i like the girl on the bottom left the most..


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanx the 1 on the bottom left is a freebie seed from cali connection looks like sum sort of kush


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

nice....looks like afghan or bubba


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> I just got gifted a bud of sour blueberry.....apparently tested at 24% thc......rumored to have been grown by the guys that won second in the LA cup for indica.....


Is that high for ur area or u use to that percentage


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

Highest I've ever had was aloha og at 31 percent


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

31% has to be total cannabanoids not just thc mang.......i dont really get alot of tests run but we have a few over 22 in the shop and i know ive got some over 25 at home... but 31 if thats thc and not total cannabanoids im impressed. maybe thc-a or v?


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes correct total and that was from la my are total usually ranges from 15 to 20 leaneng more torwards 18-20 but always Few strains from 22-25 I usually get it from same guy so Ben spoiled usually 24- high 25's


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

nice man, i had a chernobyl cut test 23.6 total thc...... my white queen hasnt budded yet but my friend i got it from swears 25% , guess il have to get it tested


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes correct total and that was from la my area total usually ranges from 15 to 20 leaning more torwards 18-20 but always Few strains from 22-25 I usually get it from same guy so Ben spoiled usually 24- high 25's 
Test always read out.low thc and high thca


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

Edit sorry double post so I deleted it


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

31thc would be out of this world couldn't imagine what thca would test at one hitter quitter there


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> nice man, i had a chernobyl cut test 23.6 total thc...... my white queen hasnt budded yet but my friend i got it from swears 25% , guess il have to get it tested


The highest test I had was 23 something


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

im trying to up the myrcene count in my plants......im looking into which specific proteins synthesize myrcene and what their catalysts are. myrcene helps thc transport itself through the blood into the brain through the many different membranes... its kind of like an MAO inhibitor allowing free passage of Dmt or dishsoap helping transport nutes to your plant..... ive got alot of studying to do


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

i could also just eat mangos before i smoke.....theyre full of myrcene


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

*Myrcene &#8211;* clove like, earthy, green-vegetative, citrus, fruity with tropical mango and minty nuances. The most prevalent terpene found in most varieties of marijuana, it is also present in high amounts in Mangos, hops, lemon grass, East Indian bay tree, verbena and Mercia. Myrcene is one of the most important chemicals used in the perfumery industry. Because of its pleasant odor, it is occasionally used directly. It&#8217;s a building block for menthol, citronella, and geraniol. It possesses antimicrobial, antiseptic, analgesic, antioxidant, anti-carcinogen, anti depressant, anti-inflammatory, and muscle relaxing effects. Myrcene affects the permeability of the cell membranes, allowing more THC to reach brain cells.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmmm 10 year wedding anniversary coming up on the 21 st what to do what to do


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

ive got some nice strains now and i think ive got my keepers....... chernobyl f2, timewreck, deep purple from TGA forest fire from Cabin fever lemon thai kush from HSO and probably the death star clone only.

in addition i have..... not keepers and not finishing right now but.......... mazar, chronic, white queen, diesel (dinafem), critical #47, white widow (seedsman),red dragon (barneys), og kush (dinafem)....think thats it for the moment.......maybe il grab a GSC cut but im not so sure on all the hype...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2013)

Last fall I had a mass un-intentional breeding with an unknown dad and I decided to grow some testers.
They germinated Dec-15 and were put into bloom on Jan-4 and they were harvested Mar-8. Yeild is over 1 oz each with a smooth smoke and a very good stone/high combination.
here are a couple of them









I'm impressed enough to go pheno hunting and start breeding them.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

nice production and structure....not to mention resin!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

What a pleasant surprise cof. That's real nice looking.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

do you remember the girls that were hit COF....maybe a clue as to the parentage....looks skunky/hazy IMO


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

maybe a little too tight for a haze idk


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> do you remember the girls that were hit COF....maybe a clue as to the parentage....looks skunky/hazy IMO


the moms were southern charm, an og larry, and a casey jones.
There were 4 males and all of them had some Jake Blue in their breeding....which gives them some sweetness.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

im guessing then this specific pheno was casey jones leaning? what do you think?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

I was thinking the same, but who knows.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2013)

Different structure. The casey I have yields hard nugs that are well spaced, not as tightly packed as these two phenos.....one of these is an oglarry.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> ive got some nice strains now and i think ive got my keepers....... chernobyl f2, timewreck, deep purple from TGA forest fire from Cabin fever lemon thai kush from HSO and probably the death star clone only.
> 
> in addition i have..... not keepers and not finishing right now but.......... mazar, chronic, white queen, diesel (dinafem), critical #47, white widow (seedsman),red dragon (barneys), og kush (dinafem)....think thats it for the moment.......maybe il grab a GSC cut but im not so sure on all the hype...


I've had great strains and not so great I have like 6 strains that have Ben kept on hand only really one I've had for ever is blue dream


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2013)

So I just smoked on my Cheese pie-Breeders Boutique freebie seeds, P.K x Herijuana X Lemone uk Cheese-If I said the lemon part right?

Fucken bomb, like I knew it was going to be. Still needs to go in a jar though. I can feel it i my eyes, forehead, shoulders. This is defiantly night time weed. Has a great sweet strong flavor, to me piney taste? I'll get back to the taste later-But fucken fire!

Been giving the Cheese pie water the last feeds, going to pull the whole plant next week. Going to also, make more clones this week of Cheese pie as I got a clone of it already.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

Had a fun time today. Went down to pick up a A/V receiver off craigslist. Get to the spot and it feels like I'm amongst friends. I asked the guy and his cousin if they smoke weed. They say no... but ask why I ask. I guess the cousins brother runs a dispensary. I guess they have good clones too. We'll see if I ever do anything with them... but was funny none the less. I love california. 

Anyone heard of Ghost OG. He kept mentioning it.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

ghost og is the supposed to be a triangle kush off shoot....florida style! sorry i lived in tampa for 9 years..... its youre basic paki/ghani kush. good for sure


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

think i heard of ghost og from like og rascal, cal connect or something maybe.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

A friend of a friend grew ghost og didn't smoke any but shit was stinky and frosty as hell if it was truly ghost og


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

I left the brother a sample of my stuff. We'll see if he likes it. I will base my judgement of their taste off their judgement of my weed.  Hehe... kinda like how I know if someone has a good judge of character. If they like me, they have it.

and hornedfrog... you don't make me sad bro. I appreciate honesty.

EDIT: Cool method. Might be worth picking some up sometime. They were talking about $10 clones which beats what I pay.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

alright gents.....im off, one year ago today one of my best friends/coworkers/skateboarders died of a heart attack while canoeing alone....28 years young. his favorite thing to do was kill whiskey out the bottle.....so im drinking a 5th tonight in his honor..... il see you guys tomorrow at around 1pm


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't kill yourself bro. I'm thinking your buddy would want you to enjoy a long life for him. Not that a 5th is gonna kill you... just sayin.

Thoughts out to you and your friends people on this not so bright anniversary. 28. Damn.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

Ime on a cookie crazy and.search there's.so many fakes its not.funny I've got one pheno that smells of.doughy cookies but not the thin mints yet also looking for sour d ....royal kush ...and daywrecker


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks jig il be ok bud, when i was hoppin trains it was a half gallon a day....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> alright gents.....im off, one year ago today one of my best friends/coworkers/skateboarders died of a heart attack while canoeing alone....28 years young. his favorite thing to do was kill whiskey out the bottle.....so im drinking a 5th tonight in his honor..... il see you guys tomorrow at around 1pm


Damn that hits home... I'm gonna be 28 next month, and drink way too much whiskey. Sorry bro. My best bro since I was like 5 died last year, and it really fucking sucks.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

I used to drink like that, now I am fucked up!
Nothing wrong with drinking, but keep in mind your body wont keep bouncing back forever..


Sorry about your friend and stay safe bro!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I used to drink like that, now I am fucked up!
> Nothing wrong with drinking, but keep in mind your body wont keep bouncing back forever..
> 
> 
> Sorry about your friend and stay safe bro!


old habbits are hard to break. My boys vice was the fucking pills. All the getting fucked up with little hangover. He was on so much shit when he passed it makes you sick. Pills are bad man... he just did it all.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Wha, what, where, who, why, whi....oh, riu.


hi there 6ers. 

Dronkies, lol. 100's my bru!

Smiley attack> and all that stuff.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

just ordered a thin crust pizza 

Don't feel like moving more than about 20 feet today. Bunch of my friends went fishing out of state. I should have went. Raining all day and stuff. Meh.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Good evening 6er's!

How is everyone on this great saturday evening. I'm doing good, had a busy day today. Got my outdoor box built for this summer 

I just ate some pizza to horned, some stuffed crust. It's been raining here all fucking day to!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Friday evening - clubing at a place called Last Bullsit Night in Clevelend...they got the Bullshit bit right..but I arrive home at 3:00am. Been bowling tonight, and went to a steak place with a load of friends, then went disco bowling, what a fukkin giraffe that was, I am so crap at bowling but my ball was illiminous so it was great, haha....(and for visotors, going out in Amsterdam, there are always a lot of beautiful people about, ( if ya knowses what I meanses). Me, I only got eyes for my girl.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, and I got a nice edinburgh crystal whisky tumbler full with glenmorangie...yum yum, golden nectar in my tum tum...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2013)

hi u all. 
giggles, you said you had some spoons in ur freezer. what are they for? oil ? i saw some illadelph spoons online and they look really cool but im not surehowi to use it. no vids on youtube either...


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Well hello stranger, don't just pop in with a random spoon comment, that is very spoonish!!!!
Wishes to you and Mr you know who.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi u all.
> giggles, you said you had some spoons in ur freezer. what are they for? oil ? i saw some illadelph spoons online and they look really cool but im not surehowi to use it. no vids on youtube either...


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


>


did u make that cool tube your self


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi u all.
> giggles, you said you had some spoons in ur freezer. what are they for? oil ? i saw some illadelph spoons online and they look really cool but im not surehowi to use it. no vids on youtube either...


I keep them to keep cool, that way they hit smoother. I take monster hits so I want the smoothest hit I have. Which is why I have a 4 chamber bong with ice chamber 

Illadelp spoons are fucking bad!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

no, I bought it...why?



jbud123 said:


> did u make that cool tube your self


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2013)

WHAT UP dawg? herez two dwaggies for ya.
[video=youtube_share;WJq2drq17Q8]http://youtu.be/WJq2drq17Q8[/video]


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 9, 2013)

i wanted a set up like that and been lookin for a way to make a cool tube... and thats a nice cool tube and grow by the way.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

i got 3 sitting doing fuk all as well. but by the time I shipped em to cali it would be $$$. but you can get them pretty cheap on the net. I would recommend to get a 6 inch at least though. the one in the pic is a 5 inchand for 600 it's ok but you need some good suction for that. Jigfresh made a cooltube diy style. he's a cali boy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2013)

GOOGLy giggle GOO..is the spoon concicdred a bong, a pipe or something else. do you just place a bud in there and do it really fast like a shot or do you add water to it? i like them illadeph spoon , never seen them beofre and want one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 9, 2013)

For the psychonauts in the bunch:
(part of my thesis cited his research. Just such a cool guy, and amazing thinker. Also, I once talked with "God" while on an 18-hour trip, and it layed out why we are here to me when I asked. 30 years later I'm still sifting through the info to find a way to express it properly, although it was mindblowingly simple)

[video=youtube_share;3ODaWxBJNPk]http://youtu.be/3ODaWxBJNPk[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

hehe, nice song, but aka cheech and chong, come on guys.... there's only one cheech and chong



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WHAT UP dawg? herez two dwaggies for ya.
> [video=youtube_share;WJq2drq17Q8]http://youtu.be/WJq2drq17Q8[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

ok, now I lost you on the spoon language thing, can we revert back to earthspeakishtaal?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> GOOGLy giggle GOO..is the spoon concicdred a bong, a pipe or something else. do you just place a bud in there and do it really fast like a shot or do you add water to it? i like them illadeph spoon , never seen them beofre and want one.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> GOOGLy giggle GOO..is the spoon concicdred a bong, a pipe or something else. do you just place a bud in there and do it really fast like a shot or do you add water to it? i like them illadeph spoon , never seen them beofre and want one.







Spoon




Bong

Spoons you just put a nug in and light it up. Bongs you put water in and then nug and light it.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> ok, now I lost you on the spoon language thing, can we revert back to earthspeakishtaal?


I know what she's talking about D


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks giggles, thought I was going insane there......


giggles26 said:


> I know what she's talking about D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2013)

.. giggilos..lOL. i was kinda curious about the spoon pipe cuz i want sure if i could put it the freeezer permanantly. 
Your spoon doesnt like the new ones on the website now. The new ones are a diffferent shape. I had a bubbler pipe once that you could put water in . so i was jsut curious. cuz the new shaped spoons kinda look like a cross between a pipe and bong, it was hard to tell.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> thanks giggles, thought I was going insane there......


Haha nope awhile back me and dr were talking about spoons and shit and so she is asking me about them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> hehe, nice song, but aka cheech and chong, come on guys.... there's only one cheech and chong


yeah .. we live in a world of remakes..nothing is as good as the original. just look at the pathetic state of the art world. there hasnt been a decent artist since Salvidor Dali died.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .. giggilos..lOL. i was kinda curious about the spoon pipe cuz i want sure if i could put it the freeezer permanantly.
> Your spoon doesnt like the new ones on the website now. The new ones are a diffferent shape. I had a bubbler pipe once that you could put water in . so i was jsut curious. cuz the new shaped spoons kinda look like a cross between a pipe and bong, it was hard to tell.


I have a bubbler to


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> i got 3 sitting doing fuk all as well. but by the time I shipped em to cali it would be $$$. but you can get them pretty cheap on the net. I would recommend to get a 6 inch at least though. the one in the pic is a 5 inchand for 600 it's ok but you need some good suction for that. Jigfresh made a cooltube diy style. he's a cali boy.


what state u live in if u dont mind me asking??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2013)

jbud123 said:


> what state u live in if u dont mind me asking??


the state of sex , drugs and insanity.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

jbud123 said:


> what state u live in if u dont mind me asking??


He's from the UK mate


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 9, 2013)

so! these babies came off 4 plants, each plant 6 tops ( 24 colas) .. here are 2 of my biggest colas, and 1 of the smaller ones.. 

 things got a little sticky today!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the state of sex , drugs and insanity.


Now I'm down with the sex and drugs but not so much insanity


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

a fukked up state, lol.







jbud123 said:


> what state u live in if u dont mind me asking??


I livsh in Amshterdam brother...come over and have a toke yesh?!?!?! (seriously, I do. I am just up late and being stupid. I am in The Netherlands)


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

You a damn pond jumper is what you are


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Now I'm down with the sex and drugs but not so much insanity


why not? a little LSD or shrooms never hurt anyone. its just the coke, the meth and the heroin ya have to look out for.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Jigfresh made a cooltube diy style. he's a cali boy.


Now that I have a 'real' cooltube I wouldn't suggest anyone doing what I did before. Waste of time, effort, and money.


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the state of sex , drugs and insanity.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Now that I have a 'real' cooltube I wouldn't suggest anyone doing what I did before. Waste of time, effort, and money.


so i should just buy one instead of make it?


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

I would say....you can pick em up fairly cheap.

But if you want to grow horizontal then go for something that will give you a better light spread. But they are perfect for verticals.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

last time I was on LSD, i saw my heart pounding out of my chest like one of the Warner brothers cartoons when someones in love, and I thought, ok, time to stop.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> why not? a little LSD or shrooms never hurt anyone. its just the coke, the meth and the heroin ya have to look out for.


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> a fukked up state, lol. I livsh in Amshterdam brother...come over and have a toke yesh?!?!?! (seriously, I do. I am just up late and being stupid. I am in The Netherlands)


ok ill be over to have a toke i hear down there yall have some good herb.?.?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> why not? a little LSD or shrooms never hurt anyone. its just the coke, the meth and the heroin ya have to look out for.


I never said I wasn't down with a little acid, and I for sure didn't say anything about shrooms! I love shrooms! Hate meth,coke all that shit though. Anything man made can kick rocks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

I would say just buy one. Like D said if you are planning on running horizontal I would think a reflector better... but if running vertical cooltube is the way to go. To me it's worth the money. (although I didn't actually pay for mine lol)

Last time I done shrooms I thought I'd die. Was a very bad scene. Drove halfway across San Diego to watch TV at a friends house while the friend was asleep. For some reason it was much more comforting to be in their house with everyone asleep vs my house with everyone asleep. Was one of the worst nights of my life.

Last time I done acid was a lot of fun... but I think I tested my luck enough times. I've known people who never really came back from trips.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

fuk me, Jigs upgraded from the granolacooltube1000 to a real chinese model!!! nice one lad, lmfao.


jigfresh said:


> Now that I have a 'real' cooltube I wouldn't suggest anyone doing what I did before. Waste of time, effort, and money.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone wanna start guessing a weight for vinnie?  She's getting close, 8 days!!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

3 onions and a carrot! that's my guess.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone wanna start guessing a weight for vinnie?  She's getting close, 8 days!!
> 
> View attachment 2561744


i hope im low.. 57 grams?


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I would say just buy one. Like D said if you are planning on running horizontal I would think a reflector better... but if running vertical cooltube is the way to go. To me it's worth the money. (although I didn't actually pay for mine lol)
> 
> so i should use a hood?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

God I hope she does more then 2 oz's


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

jbud123 said:


> jigfresh said:
> 
> 
> > I would say just buy one. Like D said if you are planning on running horizontal I would think a reflector better... but if running vertical cooltube is the way to go. To me it's worth the money. (although I didn't actually pay for mine lol)
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2013)

Hard to say gigs. Anything for size comparison? Party cup? Hehe


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

come on now ,whodat, giggs is a nice guy, we'll let him off with the "how much will it yield me" question...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hard to say gigs. Anything for size comparison? Party cup? Hehe


Well nothing recent, but I have this one from 11 days ago lol

 

I'm sure they've gotten bigger since then


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> come on now ,whodat, giggs is a nice guy, we'll let him off with the "how much will it yield me" question...


Haha it wasn't a question it was more of a game for you guys, since a few of you have asked me how much I thought, so ha I just turned the question around to you guys!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

ignore me, I have been drinking since....well since a while ago, and I am just being a cunt. Should probably go to bed, but for some reason I am not tired.

It's snowing here, lmfao.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

i need to goto bed as well so i can get up and go disc golfing.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd say 2.5 zips giggles hard to say with pic.in person would be ideal to c density.etc


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> why not? a little LSD or shrooms never hurt anyone. its just the coke, the meth and the heroin ya have to look out for.


lol i used to say the same... but shrooms can light u up something fierce if u take a lil too much. wheew! lsd was fun for me just a couple times. i had prolly hundreds of good times on shrooms or the chocolates made from them.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

i just been disco bowling, lmfao


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i need to goto bed as well so i can get up and go disc golfing.





method2mymadness said:


> I'd say 2.5 zips giggles hard to say with pic.in person would be ideal to c density.etc


that's what i said, 2 onions and a carrot!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I'd say 2.5 zips giggles hard to say with pic.in person would be ideal to c density.etc


yeah honestly my pics make my plants look bigger sometimes, and other times its the opposite. 

id geuss right around 2 zips. cuz i grow little one ouncers alot of the time and it looks a bit bigger and thicker. nice stuff either way!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> i just been disco bowling, lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i said, 2 onions and a carrot!


screw the damn carrots man, im allergic.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I'd say 2.5 zips giggles hard to say with pic.in person would be ideal to c density.etc


Haha I'm gonna go with more but I could be wrong, she's dense, all tops are leaning. 

At least I'd hope more as this is what breeder says

Ch9 Female Seeds Vintage 2006 is one of the fastest vintage afghani influences hybrid. Vintage 2006 is a very easy to keep short and study plant. It will express a lot of Jack Herer hybrid phenotypes from very sweet aroma to more narcotic leaning towards the Jack 33 hazey, sweet, fresh flavour. Vintage 2006 comes with a fast uplifting start. It's cannabis seeds will complete flowering in 7 weeks and can be grown both indoor and outdoor. Indoor yield can grow up to 60-70 gr indoor with 35-45 days of veg Outdoor yield average of 260 gr outdoor or more depend on vegetative time and season. Up to 350 gr. 

I vegged her for 64 days and fim her and got 6 tops, 4 mains. So I'm really hoping for more then 2.5


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

i had a CH9 aroma that went completely male, i was pissed. lucky u tho. i gave my bubba 33 seed to my buddy just the other day.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

shame man, carrots are great.....there was even a joint named after a carrot, but the name escapes me at the moment.

ok, nighty night, bedy time for moi.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=camberwell carrot

there you go camberwell carrot, good freaking night!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

lmao. wtf... im the walking anti carrot myself. not even a drop of juice of it or i get super sick. night bro


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i had a CH9 aroma that went completely male, i was pissed. lucky u tho. i gave my bubba 33 seed to my buddy just the other day.


Haha, I'm pretty sure I know the weight of her as I've done another one almost exactly the same but this one was a lot better. Last time I pulled 4.5 oz's of another vinnie  

I'm pretty good at guessing weight now and can usually be withing a half of so 

I had good luck with aroma. You should give vintage a try.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

i know i just read an article about Ch9 the other day too, about how they started out in the eighties. i was so super stoked to grow the aroma since it had a taste of the ERSB in it. so much for that tho. i figured if that bubba turns out ok i can get a clone back from my buddy. 
i already have two different bubbas anyways. the little pre98 one i have in flower is almost ready for cut. its only at day 50 too, i figured id have to go more towards 60.

yeah i wanted that vintage at one time... actually a few of theirs.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

I really like them. They are good breeders and their prices are great  I'd like to see that pre98. Most of their shit is fast flowering which I like with how long I veg shit lol.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

you know what sucks? i have to decide wether to save up for a new volcano since mine is busted... 
or get a better Veg set up so i can veg my plants bigger than one damn foot tall or so. <-thats why i have such small plants flowering. usually no more than 2-3 ounces a plant, very strain dependant.

im glad to hear something good about Ch9 in here.

i cant wait to see how fast the one Psycho Killer i have flowers. its nodes are very close, but its leaves are very sativa.

ill have to get u a pic of that pre98 gigs i have a pic of it right before i flowered it i think... lemme look.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would love to see it bro!

If I were you I'd do your veg setup. Without plants you wont have any use for that vape 

Ya they take root very well to. I'm really impressed with them. I found them through a freebie.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah but the volcano has MORE than paid for itself... it makes weed go so much farther. and it makes stuff thats not cured properly smoke great. not to mention u can smoke leaves out of it. so u dont have to make hash with them, it makes me go thru my bud so much slower.

ill have to get you a current pic tomorrow, it sure is little. shame too, i should have snapped one a few days back cuz its starting to cannabilize or whatever its called.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah but the volcano has MORE than paid for itself... it makes weed go so much farther. and it makes stuff thats not cured properly smoke great. not to mention u can smoke leaves out of it. so u dont have to make hash with them, it makes me go thru my bud so much slower.


One word, get you a Pax by Ploom


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

thats like 5 words! ill look that up... my girl wants a portable vape. she already has a couple of those e-cigs too. like one with the switchable tanks that u can rig for oil.

i mean thats sweet and all... but i already have everything i need if i can find a good deal on just the base part of a classic volcano. brand new they are about 400. 

BUT! that portable vape looks primo. i heard volcano had a portable in the makes too. idk


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha ya well I'm stoned leave it be! haha.

Yes the pax is a bad ass vape. I have one  I fucking love it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

hmm giggs u may have sold me on that if i decide to go portable. i didnt want to sacrifice quality. im addictied to that volcano... im using something metal, like scissors, to make a contact where the switch used to be in order to use the thing still. thats desperation.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

is it hard to clean at all? like how often do u need to clean it? how often do u need to charge? any parts u need to buy?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

[youtube]8mLknlXnaI4[/youtube]

It's super easy to clean and stays charged forever!


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 9, 2013)

What's up everyone?? Here's a few shots of my GSC 1st pic and my Hawaiian OG 2nd pick. This is day 34 of flower GSC already looking frosty. Hope you all enjoy. LaterView attachment 2561918View attachment 2561919


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> What's up everyone?? Here's a few shots of my GSC 1st pic and my Hawaiian OG 2nd pick. This is day 34 of flower GSC already looking frosty. Hope you all enjoy. LaterView attachment 2561918View attachment 2561919



Damn that girl is ripening quickly eh!?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

So I was messing around on youtube and found this, wtf sorry that the cig company is gonna die from vaping lol

[youtube]7TsiNtV80dU[/youtube]


Ya I'm stoned lol


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Damn that girl is ripening quickly eh!?


Thanks bro very happy with her progress.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2013)

So are we....looks spanking jhod!!!!


jhod58vw said:


> Thanks bro very happy with her progress.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG its daylight savings? I didn't know till this morning. YAY. Summer is coming.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> One word, get you a Pax by Ploom


I notice on their website the specs say it's 4.13 inches long.
They should have made it 4.20 inches long.
Were they not thinking!?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

ill narrate in a second. The first one is real hazy leaning, very lanky and yellow. second pic seems to lean more indica, but was yellow the entire time too, and hasn't filled out. third pic is one of the better phenos, there is another one like it in there, both more idica. fourth pic is the worst of them all. totally fucking leafy, no trichs, I don't even know... last pic is very resinous, but that is all there is to it, no fucking bud on the entire plant. I would say 1/3 of the plants might have been keepers in there. I found ONE gem out of the 11 I grew. I bought 20 seeds, and ill probably just sell them to my buddy. I can't waste time like this again. GHS has lost my business that's for sure. These plants are OVER 9 weeks old now. Some look like they are in 6 weeks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

DST said:


> a fukked up state, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some heritage from nova scotia. Probably why I'm so big. 6'5" size 16 shoes. My dad is 6'5", but he isn't as bulky as I am.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> OMG its daylight savings? I didn't know till this morning. YAY. Summer is coming.


I just woke up and was trippin the fuck out. Computer changed automatically... so it says 7:00am like i should. Only it's dark as anything outside.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I just woke up and was trippin the fuck out. Computer changed automatically... so it says 7:00am like i should. Only it's dark as anything outside.
> 
> It all makes sense now.


hahaha. I'm happy. more light outside. I love baseball, daylight savings, etc. I can't fucking wait for summer. Just need a new motorcycle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I have some heritage from nova scotia. Probably why I'm so big. 6'5" size 16 shoes. My dad is 6'5", but he isn't as bulky as I am.


 was jst about to give you grief for having that odious prat for an avatar. 6'5 size 16's crikey. bet your close to 300lbs ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was jst about to give you grief for having that odious prat for an avatar. 6'5 size 16's crikey. bet your close to 300lbs ?


Yeah, 330lbs right now. Lowest I've been was highschool. Think I was right around 220lbs, but you could see my hip bones. I should really be around 240-260 I think. Wear a size 8 hat too. I'm fat, but big... The fucking air force wanted me to be something like 214lbs. Thought I was gonna die from that. I felt really sick and weak. They shouldn't use height-weight ratio. It really is stupid. BMI is stupid too.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

I love being/ working outside, so the light of summer is very welcome around here as well. And it's a little easier to see the sunrise for a couple weeks now.

EDIT: I sold hats... so I know how big a size 8 is. WOAH. You could probably stick me in your pocket.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> OMG its daylight savings? I didn't know till this morning. YAY. Summer is coming.


lol, I was ready to flip my lights on! Then I remembered what today is.

I have a outdoor grow in flower right now. At 7, now 8am, the lights come on, and I shut them down at 9am and they go outside-7 in all. till 5 pm and go back under my hid lights till 8 pm, then light out. They are really taking off this way. Moving Southern Charm outside and my last DpQ, I also took cuts from them too, to keep the strains going. Southern Charm really has that Juicy fruit smell, as I got one in flower already.

Cali-o x Headband is giving a rotting smell right now? To early for me to report on it now. But a easy plant to grow, as I can give it weak or strong nutes, and still the plant looks good.

Smelly cherry is realy coming out nice with nice sticky smelly fat buds, a another easy grower.

Smelly cherry x super lemon haze-aka Smelly fingerez. Is getting loaded with buds, all over the plant!!! I just gave it some jizz from a male dog plant too. Hope for some seeds.*

*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ]I love being/ working outside, so the light of summer is very welcome around here as well[/B]. And it's a little easier to see the sunrise for a couple weeks now.
> 
> EDIT: I sold hats... so I know how big a size 8 is. WOAH. You could probably stick me in your pocket.


Can't wait bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2013)

NOW I understand the game of rugby!


[video=youtube_share;gZW9BIQwRTM]http://youtu.be/gZW9BIQwRTM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2013)

My question is:
Do they have a version of that for Cricket?
'Cause I've got a sticky wicket that needs help.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My question is:
> Do they have a version of that for Cricket?
> 'Cause I've got a sticky wicket that needs help.


Haha that chick when she had the wedgie.... lol omg. I wanted to do, well, what probably every other guy here wanted to do. 35 seconds into the clip for whoever wanted to know.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2013)

well been and started to sort bits of the wilma and shit out heres a few pics of what i got so far, i need t ogo get my pineapple chunk seeds from post depot as i missed them on friday and a few of my seedlings i have going in soil


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well been and started to sort bits of the wilma and shit out heres a few pics of what i got so far, i need t ogo get my pineapple chunk seeds from post depot as i missed them on friday and a few of my seedlings i have going in soil


Are you moving to hydro? I see you have a tri meter I think. hmmmm nevermind on that other question.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2013)

yes m8 im gona try 4 in the wilma big 4 pot in clay pebbles and rockwool in my 4x4 tent


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2013)

i will also be carrying on with soil in my 3x3 till i get the hang of hydro


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

budolskie said:


> i will also be carrying on with soil in my 3x3 till i get the hang of hydro


Hydro is awesome man. I wish I went to it a year sooner. Soooooooooo much easier imo. It's like the substrate (water) is so much easier to control, and understand. I cant grow in soil for my life.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2013)

i cant wait like had this cooltube and filter sitting there for months now un used. 
ive just got a cfl shade on way aswell i think my mh on 250w is still a bit hot and dry for my seedlins like now they up a bit they seem to be doing much better under it so gona try these seeds under cfl for few weeks and probs hand water the cube till i see roots then put them in pebbles and have flood fittings on pipes


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

Figured i'd post some pics. My boy asked me to keep him one big bud for him like 4 months ago. I told him I normally chop them up to reduce mold, and dont even like strains that have big buds.... Anyway he is a good friend so I left some of the bigger colas intact. Called last night to see what weight he was looking for. He said 5 grams... The smaller bud of the two will be his. Should be right around 5 grams dry. It's at like 6.6 and almost dry. The big one should be around 7.5 dry. It's 9+ right now. Sorry I dont normally post a lot of pics.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 10, 2013)

DST said:


> So are we....looks spanking jhod!!!!


Thanks DST. Have a wonderful one bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

I really enjoy EPL most of the time because I don't watch it. Turned on the match this morning and remembered why I hate watching it. It's like 90 minutes of everyone trying to flop hard enough for a penalty shot. And eventually someone gets the penalty and that's how they win.

Real great game.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I just woke up and was trippin the fuck out. Computer changed automatically... so it says 7:00am like i should. Only it's dark as anything outside.
> 
> It all makes sense now.


The sky is falling the sky is falling!



DoobieBrother said:


> NOW I understand the game of rugby!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;gZW9BIQwRTM]http://youtu.be/gZW9BIQwRTM[/video]


Sexy women in skimpy clothing makes everything better, filmed in slow motion HD and its golden! It would be funny to see it in regular speed haha



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Figured i'd post some pics. My boy asked me to keep him one big bud for him like 4 months ago. I told him I normally chop them up to reduce mold, and dont even like strains that have big buds.... Anyway he is a good friend so I left some of the bigger colas intact. Called last night to see what weight he was looking for. He said 5 grams... The smaller bud of the two will be his. Should be right around 5 grams dry. It's at like 6.6 and almost dry. The big one should be around 7.5 dry. It's 9+ right now. Sorry I dont normally post a lot of pics. View attachment 2562435View attachment 2562436


Mmmmmm, He may want the bigger on when he sees it  Looks great.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

Im alive!
i was gone last night so of course i discounted daylight savings and woke up an hour early to move the girls around before the lights cut out..... dummy


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2013)

tonight and tomorows smoke haha and the lighter my lass brought in that she says she thinks they made it for me


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

Hahaha.... that's the truth. Food, pot, video games.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

mine would be skateboard, weed, beer


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

Well if we are being honest, for me it would really be Internet, Pot, Video Games. Food's over-rated.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, 330lbs right now. Lowest I've been was highschool. Think I was right around 220lbs, but you could see my hip bones. I should really be around 240-260 I think. Wear a size 8 hat too. I'm fat, but big... The fucking air force wanted me to be something like 214lbs. Thought I was gonna die from that. I felt really sick and weak. They shouldn't use height-weight ratio. It really is stupid. BMI is stupid too.


BMI is a joke!!

My doc said I was way over weight at 228 and 6'
I had a 34" waist and 10%BF, but my BMI is 31 meaning I am way overweight lol

They wanted me to weight 165 lbs lol
I was 170 when I used meth and looked like a scarecrow FFS!!

*BMI Categories: *


Underweight = <18.5
Normal weight = 18.5&#8211;24.9
Overweight = 25&#8211;29.9
Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater
What a joke!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2013)

Cars, Mary J, web, beer, sex


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

That's cheating. You only get 3.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's cheating. You only get 3.


[video=youtube;H22t-tiWiLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H22t-tiWiLw[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

i think im going to order some sour BB from hso and some blue rhino for my room mate. hes a novice never having a grow before so i asked him what the best bud hes smoked has been and that was his reply....so il be nice and grab it for him to do a little run of...prob a 3 pack of fems. as for the sour blueberry, youtubes got a pretty convincing video......


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

Weed, food, more food, donkeys. lol

I eat like a donkey but cant put on a single pound. I can easily eat as much as someone twice my weight.

Edit: web says my bmi is 22... everyone says Im skinny as a crackhead lol kinda true... They also say I have the strength and agility of a monkey lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

it says mine is 23.1 lol im 6' 170-175 but i feel like thats kinda shit.... 24 is over weight? so im almost over weight? lol thats funny


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm sitting on the line for underweight. 18.5  I feel healthy.

Today is a great day. It's the first day in a long time there is concert sounding music in the house again. My cats threw up on my old reciever probably a year ago. With all the trips last year I never got around to getting another one. Finally picked it up yesterday (like I said) and I can't believe how happy I am to be listening to all my favorite stuff with clarity and range.

And it's great because I can play my guitar through the things too. So it's two for one goodness.

EDIT: All you guys are fucking Huge! FFS. I always thought I was average height. lol... I gotta be the shortest one in the club.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> it says mine is 23.1 lol im 6' 170-175 but i feel like thats kinda shit.... 24 is over weight? so im almost over weight? lol thats funny


Ime 6 foot 260 pounds Itialian Irish


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

It's too damn cold for seeds to pop. FML


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm sitting on the line for underweight. 18.5  I feel healthy.
> 
> Today is a great day. It's the first day in a long time there is concert sounding music in the house again. My cats threw up on my old reciever probably a year ago. With all the trips last year I never got around to getting another one. Finally picked it up yesterday (like I said) and I can't believe how happy I am to be listening to all my favorite stuff with clarity and range.
> 
> ...


6'3, but i dont feel big... everyone tells me i am huge but i just dont see it. lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

im dutch and irish heritage, born in johannesburg south africa, moved to the states in 99 and lived in florida missouri and colorado.... lol mutt.. i used to be 220lbs but i started working out skateboarding really hard and eating way healthier and im stoked to be curling 35s and pushing 240 on the bench...not a mammoth but il hold my own


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

That's wild bro. Who knew we had a Boer in our midst. You ever go back?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

ive been back 2 times to see my cousins aunts uncles and grandparents, and to grab seeds and smoke some crazy african weed....... even skated the durban outside park....il probably go back soon again. too beautiful makes me miss my home land...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> im dutch and irish heritage, born in johannesburg south africa, moved to the states in 99 and lived in florida missouri and colorado.... lol mutt.. i used to be 220lbs but i started working out skateboarding really hard and eating way healthier and im stoked to be curling 35s and pushing 240 on the bench...not a mammoth but il hold my own


My friend is Indian and born In Jo-berg, and also lived in capetown.
He is in Sac now too.
Biggest Indian guy u will ever see. (from Indian...not native American btw)
5'10" 230 buff as hell!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

ive never met a seriously overweight southafrican....just dont exist. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> ive never met a seriously overweight southafrican....just dont exist. lol


He was 5'4" in HS and weighed......76 lbs.
He was SOOOO skinny it was ridiculous!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

lol you should heard my loud mouth aunt on her first trip to disney world orlando in 2001........." i thought we left bloody africa!, but look, elephants all around us"


commenting on all the obese people, you just dont see that in SA


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm sitting on the line for underweight. 18.5  I feel healthy.
> 
> Today is a great day. It's the first day in a long time there is concert sounding music in the house again. My cats threw up on my old reciever probably a year ago. With all the trips last year I never got around to getting another one. Finally picked it up yesterday (like I said) and I can't believe how happy I am to be listening to all my favorite stuff with clarity and range.
> 
> ...


Damn, jig!
Cancer Boy here has lost 14-lbs in the last few weeks, and I'm still at a BMI of 20.1 (5'11 @ 144-lbs as of today).
Need to get some food in both of us.
I'll see you at the In & Out Burger in 45-mins.
Slam us some double cheese & bacon burgers, fries and large chocolate shakes, get us buff & bulked!
Then go for some pizza & bread sticks.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

wish i could get you some of these edibles ive got over here doobie, breaks my heart to hear the C word man


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 10, 2013)

people in your situation are the reason im in this bizz. ive seen how drastically cannabis can help just the little things...quality of life, pain, hunger. My first compassionate grow was for a fibromyalgia patient in saint louis who couldnt get into his bed from pain but as soon as he ate some ganja he could manage to lay down......wow, with all the talk of im 6 foot this and weigh this and can do this and that....i really appreciate my health and feel earnestly for those having trouble.....time to go tend the medicine shed.....til next weekend men. have a dank one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, cc.

Been fighting it for a number years now and holding my own, for the most part.
But am about 30-lbs lighter than what I should be.
Just not much of an appetite with the nausea side-effects, so I eat when I am able to, but know I need more food intake.
And I actually am not all that into fast food (cost is high & quality is low, and not a healthy alternative to home cooked meals).
I'll make it through.
Haven't found anything that'll kill me yet.
Just like a cockroach.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

The only thing that has me gain weight is not smoking pot. And I don't want to do something crazy like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

And to think they tell us we all will end up fat and unmotivated if we smoke pot.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2013)

Some some good ass weed, my Cheese pie. Hope everything is good in your hoods!

[video=youtube;hFpzU7Lii0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFpzU7Lii0Y[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2013)

lol, so stone I can't type or spell.


----------



## jonnynobody (Mar 10, 2013)

GOd i love this thread 

Can't remember if I posted but 3/4 LB off of my 600w HPS harvest DRY as can be....started my RIU membership 5 years ago while reading this thread. I must thank you for all of your contributions b/c my harvest never would have happened w/o all of your help and this kick ass forum!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> BMI is a joke!!
> 
> My doc said I was way over weight at 228 and 6'
> I had a 34" waist and 10%BF, but my BMI is 31 meaning I am way overweight lol
> ...


my waist in highschool was 38, and that was around 220lbs. I'm just a thick dude I guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> GOd i love this thread
> 
> Can't remember if I posted but 3/4 LB off of my 600w HPS harvest DRY as can be....started my RIU membership 5 years ago while reading this thread. I must thank you for all of your contributions b/c my harvest never would have happened w/o all of your help and this kick ass forum!


I feel the same, and have my skills all as a result of this thread in particular!


hornedfrog2000 said:


> my waist in highschool was 38, and that was around 220lbs. I'm just a thick dude I guess.


I am currently 215 36" waist was 228 34" waist...so u can tell I have gone downhill.
I was 140 in hs with a 28" waist if u can believe that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2013)

lMao! ;LMAO .dst thanks for the rep.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2013)

how tall are you bassman999?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how tall are you bassman999?


well I was 6'1.5", but now that my back is ruined thanx to a fall from the roof, and a bad car wreck I am 6' exactly


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> well I was 6'1.5", but now that my back is ruined thanx to a fall from the roof, and a bad car wreck I am 6' exactly


lifes a bitch. i have scheurmans kyphosis. I grew too fast, my spine isn't straight. IF I wanted to go and get it straightened out I would be a bit taller.... I'm not sure how much. I quit growing when I was 14-15. That or my spine just kept curving. I have constant back pain.

This is what I have. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmF95VDP8Ws It normally hits taller/bigger people. Not as bad as her, but it is the same disease. She had it really bad. I just look barrel chested.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> well I was 6'1.5", but now that my back is ruined thanx to a fall from the roof, and a bad car wreck I am 6' exactly


yeah you can stand to loose a few pounds. Put down the bong and start liftin some barbells.


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;OIIxIJshmTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIIxIJshmTw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> lifes a bitch. i have scheurmans kyphosis. I grew too fast, my spine isn't straight. IF I wanted to go and get it straightened out I would be a bit taller.... I'm not sure how much. I quit growing when I was 14-15. That or my spine just kept curving. I have constant back pain.
> 
> This is what I have. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmF95VDP8Ws It normally hits taller/bigger people.


My back is curved too.
I was my full height as a feshman in HS lol
I looked like a freak 6ft1" and 135-145 lol


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah you can stand to loose a few pounds. Put down the bong and start liftin some barbells.


I have been lifting since 14 yrs old, but I have torn almost everything in my body at least once lol, couple that with the wreck, and I am in pain all the time.
I quit working out 3 yrs ago and then age caught up with me.
I am trying to lift again regularly, but I have less energy and I hurt so had in my right scapula, and my back its hard to be consistent.

I was curling 165 benching 345, squatting 405 etc...at one time 3-4 yrs ago
My back hurts right now just thinking about it lol.
I can still bench 95 lb dumbells for 15 reps, or bench 225x on the barbell for 8 reps, but thats about it 
Last time I tried to squat I blacked out.

***EDIT***
This might give you an idea of how i used to lift a few yrs ago

Hennessy bong for a size comparison


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My back is curved too.
> I was my full height as a feshman in HS lol
> I looked like a freak 6ft1" and 135-145 lol
> 
> ...



My buddy was the same way. He was scrawny as shit, but 6'5" too. He went to the Marines, and came out a good 30lbs bigger. You normally see guys go in chubby, and out skinny. He gained a bunch of weight haha. Never seen that before.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> lifes a bitch. i have scheurmans kyphosis. I grew too fast, my spine isn't straight. IF I wanted to go and get it straightened out I would be a bit taller.... I'm not sure how much. I quit growing when I was 14-15. That or my spine just kept curving. I have constant back pain.
> 
> This is what I have. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmF95VDP8Ws It normally hits taller/bigger people. Not as bad as her, but it is the same disease. She had it really bad. I just look barrel chested.


I must have the same thing, and maybe the accident was less of the problem?
I have been nagged to no end growing up about slouching.
I cannot sit in a seat properly.
If I try to stand straight my back hurts like hell.
I always believed my grandma that I made i that way from being lazy and slouching lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I must have the same thing, and maybe the accident was less of the problem?
> I have been nagged to no end growing up about slouching.
> I cannot sit in a seat properly.
> If I try to stand straight my back hurts like hell.
> I always believed my grandma that I made i that way from being lazy and slouching lol


Yeah, i have lower back pain like no other. I used to get nagged for slouching too man. I told my mom a couple years ago I just thought that is what life was like ( i never complained about it). If they corrected it I won't be able to lift more than 5lbs for like a year. They stick 2 18" rods in your back and fuse it. Idk. The surgery is really expensive too. It would only cost me like $5000 in insurance, but the actual surgery is like $100,000.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, i have lower back pain like no other. I used to get nagged for slouching too man. I told my mom a couple years ago I just thought that is what life was like. If they corrected it I won't be able to lift more than 5lbs for like a year. They stick 2 18" rods in your back and fuse it. Idk. The surgery is really expensive too. It would only cost me like $5000 in insurance, but the actual surgery is like $100,000.


Damn thats way too expensive.
I was as tall as my mom at 12 yrs old then over 6'1" but 14 so I did grow really fast, like 10" in about 2 yrs


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Damn thats way too expensive.
> I was as tall as my mom at 12 yrs old then over 6'1" but 14 so I did grow really fast, like 10" in about 2 yrs


yeah haha. I know man. Its like do i go out of commission for a year and get the pain out of my life, or what? I asked my Dr. about it when I was a kid and he said it was just the way my muscle was growing. I can't even buy fucking shoes from a regular store. I buy everything off the internet anymore. Go to a store and ask for size 16s. They will pull out one pair of basketball shoes or some shit. I buy everything off zappos.com anymore. If i did the surgery I would have to move back in with my parents. That isn't horrible, but I would just get really mad/frustrated at the things I couldn't do.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> yeah haha. I know man. Its like do i go out of commission for a year and get the pain out of my life, or what? I asked my Dr. about it when I was a kid and he said it was just the way my muscle was growing. I can't even buy fucking shoes from a regular store. I buy everything off the internet anymore. Go to a store and ask for size 16s. They will pull out one pair of basketball shoes or some shit. I buy everything off zappos.com anymore. If i did the surgery I would have to move back in with my parents. That isn't horrible, but I would just get really mad/frustrated at the things I couldn't do.


I can understand not wanting to be ruined and need re-hab.
I cant imagine shoe shopping for anything bigger than a size 12
I wear 11-11.5 and ppl say I have big fee lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

i reached the point of insanity i think. listening to music, surfing the web, and watching tv.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman, you must be black , no white guy can do that. I dont know no one white guy that drinks hennesy or can lift that much. so stay calm and hit the bong and ...... expand your waist and ur mind. r


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 10, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Cars, Mary J, web, beer, sex


I was wondering when someone was going to mention sex! Who doesn't love sex 



whodatnation said:


> Weed, food, more food, donkeys. lol
> 
> I eat like a donkey but cant put on a single pound. I can easily eat as much as someone twice my weight.
> 
> Edit: web says my bmi is 22... everyone says Im skinny as a crackhead lol kinda true... They also say I have the strength and agility of a monkey lol


Do you also fling poo? Cuz if you do I want some for my compost! 



jigfresh said:


> I'm sitting on the line for underweight. 18.5  I feel healthy.
> 
> Today is a great day. It's the first day in a long time there is concert sounding music in the house again. My cats threw up on my old reciever probably a year ago. With all the trips last year I never got around to getting another one. Finally picked it up yesterday (like I said) and I can't believe how happy I am to be listening to all my favorite stuff with clarity and range.
> 
> ...


I bet not lol. After seeing all you guys you all make me feel tiny. Haha



cannabiscult said:


> im dutch and irish heritage, born in johannesburg south africa, moved to the states in 99 and lived in florida missouri and colorado.... lol mutt.. i used to be 220lbs but i started working out skateboarding really hard and eating way healthier and im stoked to be curling 35s and pushing 240 on the bench...not a mammoth but il hold my own


Did you just say MO? I use to live there! haha and CO



cannabiscult said:


> people in your situation are the reason im in this bizz. ive seen how drastically cannabis can help just the little things...quality of life, pain, hunger. My first compassionate grow was for a fibromyalgia patient in saint louis who couldnt get into his bed from pain but as soon as he ate some ganja he could manage to lay down......wow, with all the talk of im 6 foot this and weigh this and can do this and that....i really appreciate my health and feel earnestly for those having trouble.....time to go tend the medicine shed.....til next weekend men. have a dank one.


That's exactly what I have! If it wasn't for cannabis I wouldn't be able to do shit. 



jigfresh said:


> The only thing that has me gain weight is not smoking pot. And I don't want to do something crazy like that.


Who the hell would wanna stop smoking pot. 



hornedfrog2000 said:


> i reached the point of insanity i think. listening to music, surfing the web, and watching tv.


That's not insanity that's just the fun of being stoned 

Wow ok I think I'm finally caught up with everyone!

Hello 6er's hope everyone had a good day. I've had a long fucking day. Had to deal with my girls bro who I just want to effing strangle. Had to help him move shit and it was only suppose to take a couple hours, well it turned into 7hrs! Dude is straight up dumb. Thank you medibles for making my day bearable 

You guys are taller then me  I need to get active again. I'm sick of this cold weather shit.

Ok well time to take a dab. Stay high guys!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

text this chick in another town that I was gonna bring her some bud. I try to fly under the radar so I live kinda secluded. I told her this shit will make her trip. Probably not, but if she didn't smoke so much it might. shes just a good friend. Very few people I know, know what I do. Normally just guys for one, and they have known me for like 15+ years. Not to mention they have good jobs. Don't fuck with shady people. I regularly ask people if the person they introduce me to has a job.... that says a lot. Anyway, i normally just hook friends up a little, and then sit on what I have.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to mention sex! Who doesn't love sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I have 3 sisters all are pretty good lookin ladies. I've dealt with my fair share of stupid ass boy friends. EDIT guess it was your girls brother.. same sort of thing I guess.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 10, 2013)

LOL this dude really puts the cherry on top. We were waiting for someone to get home to pick up a table and they were ignoring him so he's like we will just go across to the parking lot and go into stalker mode, yes he fucking said stalker mode!

I'm like dude I don't need to be going to jail for something stupid lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL this dude really puts the cherry on top. We were waiting for someone to get home to pick up a table and they were ignoring him so he's like we will just go across to the parking lot and go into stalker mode, yes he fucking said stalker mode!
> 
> I'm like dude I don't need to be going to jail for something stupid lol.


Wow man... Yeah. That's the point I usually call someone out. No harm in informing someone they're an idiot. Many times I have not done things for the simple fact I'd rather not get arrested. Insane.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 10, 2013)

See that's the thing he's so dumb that I did call him out on it several times but he never got the point.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> See that's the thing he's so dumb that I did call him out on it several times but he never got the point.


haha I usually just walk away at that point. Holy shit.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> haha I usually just walk away at that point. Holy shit.


Wish I could of but I had to help him move. I had to walk away a couple times.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wish I could of but I had to help him move. I had to walk away a couple times.


my sisters boyfriend told me that fu man chu mustache is from a chinese man named fu man chu. Maybe true, but probably just a goofy/racist name. He was convinced it was a guy named fu man chu though. Told me that shit today... I was just like yeah... IDK might be real, but I don't believe a lot of things I hear.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> bassman, you must be black , no white guy can do that. I dont know no one white guy that drinks hennesy or can lift that much. so stay calm and hit the bong and ...... expand your waist and ur mind. r












This is 3 yrs ago..pics from my facebook


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

love lifting. You know any sources bass? I know of one, but not any domestic ones.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> love lifting. You know any sources bass? I know of one, but not any domestic ones.


what kind of sources?
If u mean what I think you mean...I have never used that, but I REALLY wanted to but got hurt b4 I ever tried it, and now even more since I am weak now!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> what kind of sources?


haha, gear/juice. Probably not huh? If you want one I got one. I've never done it, but my cousin has many times. I used to lift with him a lot. If you respect it, and do it RIGHT it can be good. People abuse it though. I used to take pro hormones when they were worth a damn.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> haha, gear. Probably not huh? If you want one I got one.


I am afraid of needles, and I actually bought some pro-hormones like I mentioned but never used them.
They are still brand new in the bottles lol.
I guess I was scared after reading the labels...no alcohol, not if u have mental issues hbp etc....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 10, 2013)

Good night 6ers! Have a good night 

Group shot for bed time


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;CUFsQ5lTo6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUFsQ5lTo6g[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am afraid of needles, and I actually bought some pro-hormones like I mentioned but never used them.
> They are still brand new in the bottles lol.
> I guess I was scared after reading the labels...no alcohol, not if u have mental issues hbp etc....


I did 1-AD the real stuff. Not the fake shit they pump out now. I took like 4x the amount you were supposed to (most people did). It is now classified as a steroid. I put something like 100lbs on my bench in 3 months, and about 50lbs on my curls. It makes you feel like a god. I really don't know how to explain it. Probably the best drug ever.... You wake up feeling like you hit the powerball every day man. You just feel good. You're strong as hell, ripped, etc. I can see how these athletes get addicted to it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I did 1-AD the real stuff. Not the fake shit they pump out now. I took like 4x the amount you were supposed to (most people did). It is now classified as a steroid. I put something like 100lbs on my bench in 3 months, and about 50lbs on my curls. It makes you feel like a god. I really don't know how to explain it. Probably the best drug ever.... You wake up feeling like you hit the powerball every day man. You just feel good. You're strong as hell, ripped, etc. I can see how these athletes get addicted to it.


you can see in my pics I am not cut, but big.
I wanted the deep six-pack, but wanted to get a lil bigger 1st.
I guess I will never be there again though.
Yes i am depressed about it.
I used to spend 3+ hrs a day in the gym and I wasnt on the phone or in the pool/bike...all weights. 5 days a week..and weekends off
My girl thought I was cheating on her I was gone so much.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> you can see in my pics I am not cut, but big.
> I wanted the deep six-pack, but wanted to get a lil bigger 1st.
> I guess I will never be there again though.
> Yes i am depressed about it.
> ...


You dont gotta lift that much man. like an hour tops. Fuck six packs and all that shit. Shaving your chest or whatever. You are a man. Embrace it. I hate all this feminine shit. I can't go out with a hairy chest for fuck sakes. I just found out jean shorts werent cool a few months ago haha. I'm gonna still rock them though.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You dont gotta lift that much man. like an hour tops. Fuck six packs and all that shit. Shaving your chest or whatever. You are a man. Embrace it. I hate all this feminine shit. I can't go out without a hairy chest for fuck sakes. I just found out jean shorts werent cool a few months ago haha. I'm gonna still rock them though.


I am naturally skinny and actually loose weight when I dont lift.
I am an ectomorph
I had to lift that much to get where I wanted.
I wanted to be Mr Olympia as a kid...well really I always will..
I know realistically you have to have gifted genetics and use roids, but it was still what I thought about every day in the gym.
I think about it when my back hurts, I think about it when I look in the mirror and my 19.75" arms are now 17.5.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am naturally skinny and actually loose weight when I dont lift.
> I am an ectomorph
> I had to lift that much to get where I wanted.
> I wanted to be Mr Olympia as a kid...well really I always will..
> ...


Yeah, I used to think about the same shit. Those guys look like freaks to me now though. My sisters husband is ripped as shit. He doesn't drink/smoke rarely drinks soda etc. He does fairly light lifts too. said he didn't get ripped till he went to the national guard.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I used to think about the same shit. Those guys look like freaks to me now though. My sisters husband is ripped as shit. He doesn't drink/smoke rarely drinks soda etc. He does fairly light lifts too. said he didn't get ripped till he went to the national guard.


I have a few friends that passed me up one day, and swore they were still natural.
I am like dude I dont care if your juicing just be real about it with me lol.
Seeing them get big easy sure made me want to try it I tell you!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a few friends that passed me up one day, and swore they were still natural.
> I am like dude I dont care if your juicing just be real about it with me lol.
> Seeing them get big easy sure made me want to try it I tell you!


When I am in the gymrat phase my diet is hella strict with 1 cheat day.
I eat fish chicken, or chicken breast every day and steak like 2 x a week.
I have veggies and or fruit with every meal.
I take creatine, ginseng, multi vitamins,and some others.
1 gallon water per day minimum..I work so hard I drink a half gallon during the gym at least alone.
I also made sure not to drink more than 2 beers ever
I would get at least 8 hrs sleep a night
I would run with my dog for 30 min every morning and every evening.
I hate cardio, but the dog loves it...30 min is better than nothing, but I burn hella calories in the gym anyway.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

i got huge doing short rest heavy reps. I ate something around 250 grams of protein a day, lifted 2 days on, one day off all the time. 5-12 reps. I would always hear people in the gym talking about how they are eating a lot, muffins, cereal and shit.... They gotta eat protein, but I never say that to them. milk, good quality protein shakes, chicken, fish etc. I used to eat cans of tuna just for the protein. So fucking nasty. I would about puke a lot of the time.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> i got huge doing short rest heavy reps. I ate something around 250 grams of protein a day, lifted 2 days on, one day off all the time. 5-12 reps. I would always hear people in the gym talking about how they are eating a lot, muffins, cereal and shit.... They gotta eat protein, but I never say that to them. milk, good quality protein shakes, chicken, fish etc. I used to eat cans of tuna just for the protein. So fucking nasty. I would about puke a lot of the time.


Yeah I forgot I took protein shakes with banana strawberries and what ever fruit and yogurt was around 2x a day

Chest day would start off with
flat dumbbells
60 lbs 15 reps...warm up
85 lbs 15 reps ...warm up
100 lbs 10 reps
110 as many as possible 8-15
120 as many as possible 6-10
130 as many as possible 2-5

Incline dumbells
80s 10 reps 
90s as many as possible 8-15
100s as many as possible 8-12
110s as many as possible 4-8

This is just the beginning like 30-45 minutes of 3 hours roughly
I quit the bench press for the most part with rotator cuff problems and found dumbbells got my chest bigger,but needed to add variety to my shoulders to get size gains now.
I can go on and on, but Ill summarize unless anyone wants the whole list lol..
I would hit like 4-5 sets each on about 12 different machines and cables

*Monday chest
*Tuesday Back and abs
*Wednesday Shoulders and calves 
*Thursday arms and abs
*Friday Legs


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> haha, gear/juice. Probably not huh? If you want one I got one. I've never done it, but my cousin has many times. I used to lift with him a lot. If you respect it, and do it RIGHT it can be good. People abuse it though. I used to take pro hormones when they were worth a damn.





hornedfrog2000 said:


> I did 1-AD the real stuff. Not the fake shit they pump out now. I took like 4x the amount you were supposed to (most people did). It is now classified as a steroid. I put something like 100lbs on my bench in 3 months, and about 50lbs on my curls. It makes you feel like a god. I really don't know how to explain it. Probably the best drug ever.... You wake up feeling like you hit the powerball every day man. You just feel good. You're strong as hell, ripped, etc. I can see how these athletes get addicted to it.


Doesn't that shit shrink your Pecker too?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Doesn't that shit shrink your Pecker too?


That is just propaganda like weed makes u dumb and lazy.
Our bodies muscles are made from testosterone and all the precursor and other hormones


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Doesn't that shit shrink your Pecker too?


Not if you know what you're doing. What makes your balls/weiner shrink is the estrogen raises along with the test numbers. Soon as you stop taking it you turn into a woman. You're sad, you're balls wanna shrink because you probably shut down your bodies test production. If you take anti estrogen pills with the roids you'll usually be alright. You will usually come back from it any way you slice it, but if your test levels are real low for like a month or two you wont maintain what you gained anyway. The whole point of a cycle is gaining muscle, and maintaining it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That is just propaganda like weed makes u dumb and lazy.
> Our bodies muscles are made from testosterone and all the precursor and other hormones


I have a friend who is all juiced up. He was my size 5'10 160lbs until 5 years ago he bulked up to 250+ lookin like the hulk.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Not if you know what you're doing. What makes your balls/weiner shrink is the estrogen raises along with the test numbers. Soon as you stop taking it you turn into a woman. You're sad, you're balls wanna shrink because you probably shut down your bodies test production. If you take anti estrogen pills with the roids you'll usually be alright. You will usually come back from it any way you slice it, but if your test levels are real low for like a month or two you wont maintain what you gained anyway. The whole point of a cycle is gaining muscle, and maintaining it.


You will need to take a SERM like Clomid, or some over the counter one made for PST from Pro-hormones.


*Selective estrogen receptor modulators* (*SERMs*) are a class of compounds that act on the estrogen receptor.[SUP][1][/SUP] A characteristic that distinguishes these substances from pure receptor agonists and antagonists is that their action is different in various tissues, thereby granting the possibility to selectively inhibit or stimulate estrogen-like action in various tissues. Phytoserms are SERMs from a botanical source.
[h=2]Contents[/h]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have a friend who is all juiced up. He was my size 5'10 160lbs until 5 years ago he bulked up to 250+ lookin like the hulk.


I am gonna work out tomorrow thats it!
New week, let me see if I can get a whole week in


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

I need every inch, I'm not taking no chances.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I need every inch, I'm not taking no chances.


There is a condition called Palumboism
This condition is named after Dave Palumbo (friend in my facebook acct)
He took soooo much steroids and growth hormones and that stuff for diabetes...? Cant hink of the word right now.
Anyway it turns out your whole body grows your hands get bigger forehead your heart and all organs grow.
It stands to reason that while your skin is literally growing thicker your pecker is growing bigger not smaller as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Im going to bed this time change has me up too late...nite all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> love lifting. You know any sources bass? I know of one, but not any domestic ones.


I've know of shed loads.

Juice, GH, peptides, post cycle therapy and even chemical penis enlargement.......pretty much whatever anybody would want. 

PM me if you like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> He took soooo much steroids and growth hormones and that stuff for diabetes...? Cant hink of the word right now.
> Anyway it turns out your whole body grows your hands get bigger forehead your heart and all organs grow.


GH and Insulin does that, you can all ways tell if the pro body builder's are doing that combination because they start to develop a distended gut as their intestines get larger and their stomach lining gets thicker.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> GH and Insulin does that, you can all ways tell if the pro body builder's are doing that combination because they start to develop a distended gut as their intestines get larger and their stomach lining gets thicker.


jah



they turn into barry bonds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

The biggest I got was right before the Army.
Had been working construction jobs in Alaska and ended up working for a fence company digging holes, setting poles, mixing cement, running 1/4-yard wheelbarrows of cement up & down mountain sides (more rich folk buying fences than poor folk, and the rich liked to be up in the mountains overlooking the city).
No power tools (power augers, mixers, etc) so it was all by hand.
8 hours a day, 5 days a week.
Was consuming about 10,000 calories a day (no junkfood, just good home food), and various supplements from GNC.
I was about 190 to 195, 4% body fat, and had 20-inches around the biceps/triceps, and 21-inches around my forearms, and over 4-inches around the wrists.
When I enlisted it made basic training a breeze, as well as all training after that (AIT, and a heavy emphasis on Urban Combat & Tactics training).
My nickname started out as Iceman (from Alaska), but when I got my 3rd stripe they started calling me Sgt. Rock 'cause I was "hardcore", and "a stone cold killer". It was just my demeanor & facial expressions. I never lusted after the death of anyone who wasn't shooting bullets or rockets at me or my men. 
I achieved the final rank of Staff Sargent just before Desert Shield & Desert Storm. 
I'm quite literally a shadow of my former self.
The wages of sin exact a heavy toll.


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 11, 2013)

Querkle Tree for Bassman! I crammed her into flower this morning. There's no space for her but its time. She's in an 11 gallon in subcool-ish mix. This is from a few days ago, she took a heavier prune before I plugged her in. Good day 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

This would be almost comical if the guy wasn't so good:
(That's about what I looked like back in the day)

[video=youtube_share;WXzgVjKXlkI]http://youtu.be/WXzgVjKXlkI[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The biggest I got was right before the Army.
> Had been working construction jobs in Alaska and ended up working for a fence company digging holes, setting poles, mixing cement, running 1/4-yard wheelbarrows of cement up & down mountain sides (more rich folk buying fences than poor folk, and the rich liked to be up in the mountains overlooking the city).
> No power tools (power augers, mixers, etc) so it was all by hand.
> 8 hours a day, 5 days a week.
> ...


Living in Alaska would suck ass.

That chocolate milk in your avatar looks delicious. I'm drinking some simply orange juice, and it has mango in it. It tastes really watered down. Thought it would be a lot better


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

I was born & raised in Alaska, so to me it was the best place in the universe, until I got a taste of the Lower-48 and realized there was a different world to explore than what I was used to.
If it wasn't that my wife was sick & tired of Alaska, I'd still be there.
An amazing place.
If you ever want to challenge yourself, Alaska is the perfect place for it.
But too many people from down here moved up there, and the Alaska I grew up in is no more.
Since the wife wanted out, I figured that if I had to be amongst the cheechakos, I'd rather it be in warm weather.
Oregon's not so bad.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

that dude looks like hes on trenbolone.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was born & raised in Alaska, so to me it was the best place in the universe, until I got a taste of the Lower-48 and realized there was a different world to explore than what I was used to.
> If it wasn't that my wife was sick & tired of Alaska, I'd still be there.
> An amazing place.
> If you ever want to challenge yourself, Alaska is the perfect place for it.
> ...


we don't like being called cheacackos lol. fuck man. you need to move further south. If Oregon is like Washington it would still suck. Raining all the time and shit. I hate winter for that reason. I wouldn't mind moving to Colorado myself. Too chicken shit to go by myself I suppose though.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the desert. Lots of sun, lots of hot, not much water. It's tough in a different way.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

So who's this grower? [video=youtube;vBprrDS96XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBprrDS96XA[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was born & raised in Alaska, so to me it was the best place in the universe, until I got a taste of the Lower-48 and realized there was a different world to explore than what I was used to.
> If it wasn't that my wife was sick & tired of Alaska, I'd still be there.
> An amazing place.
> If you ever want to challenge yourself, Alaska is the perfect place for it.
> ...


My buddy runs some sort of supply house for the military in Anchorage. He moved up there in the early 80's and never came back.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> we don't like being called cheacackos lol. fuck man. you need to move further south. If Oregon is like Washington it would still suck. Raining all the time and shit. I hate winter for that reason. I wouldn't mind moving to Colorado myself. Too chicken shit to go by myself I suppose though.


Cheechako is an apt name for the clueless who move to Alaska.
Not everyone who moves to Alaska is a cheechako. 
Cheechakos are the ones who refuse to adjust their attitude and lifestyle to the social conditions that rule the day in Alaska.
I have no desire to move farther south.
I was stationed in Fort Benning in Georgia for almost 4 years.
Did a cumulative time of about 2 years training in the deserts of Texas & Arizona, and spent a year in the Middle East.
I love the desert, but not enough to live in it permanently.
And I hate humid & muggy environs (except as a visitor).
When we moved to Oregon it was because it was where my wife had went to college and she liked the area.
I thought it was going to be rainy & chilly most of the year, too.
But it rains way less here than where I came from up there (we live in the Willamette Valley, so it's a whole different Oregon than other places near the coast or in the Portland area).
I was an avid, competetive downhill skier/racer, LOVE back country trips on snowmachines, cross country skiing, hiking where no human foot has ever touched earth, mountaineering, hunting & fishing (subsistence, not sport), and all the good stuff that draws people to there.
I prefer snow & ice to hot & muggy.
I didn't put on a winter coat (which to me is just barely above a windbreaker) until it got below 0-degrees (Fahrenheit), and didn't put on a parka until it got to -20F (unless taking a road trip: always be prepared for the worst).
Coldest I've been in is -70f.
THAT is fucking cold.
Never wore winter boots, just my work boots, rarely wore gloves (only when handling frozen stuff).
If it's above 50f, it's warm to me. Above 70f and it's hot-ish.
I've never really acclimated to the heat, I just make sure to stay hydrated to cope with it. 
It's just a matter of what we're used to, and how much our bodies can adjust to environment.
I do like the high heat, but only in small doses anymore.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

we call people from Alaska Cheetos too.

Couple years ago it got down to something like -55 here. Not windchill, but actual temp. You could throw water outside and it would freeze before it hit the ground. It would just turn to like snow.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

There's a natural mystic blowing through the air; 
If you listen carefully now you will hear.

[video=youtube;bqg90Qj2ApU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqg90Qj2ApU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> we call people from Alaska Cheetos too.
> 
> Couple years ago it got down to something like -55 here. Not windchill, but actual temp. You could throw water outside and it would freeze before it hit the ground. It would just turn to like snow.


Never heard of that one.
"Cheetos"?
What's the connection?
The color of the skin from the fake & bake tanning crowd is all I can think of.

(and the super cold temps we got go on for months, not days or weeks. After 2 months at or below -60, -40 is a heat wave, and everyone is down to wearing light jackets & windbreakers)


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> So who's this grower? [video=youtube;vBprrDS96XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBprrDS96XA[/video]


Looks like a re-veg


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Took one plant down for the wife's smoke thrice are milky with tiny bits of amber nothing special just a smaller plant cutting the rest this weekend


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like a re-veg


Is that the guy in his description says dog is shifty genetics its to lanky


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Is that the guy in his description says dog is shifty genetics its to lanky


Yeah, 1st time I have heard dog described as shittyy EVER!!
I have never seen a 3 fingered dog leaf ever though as well.
Prolly grower error over genetics.

I may add my dog isnt flowering yet, but my leaves are WAYYY different looking, and my plant has a much shorter stature and is kinda stocky.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

He obviously hasn't smoked any Dog.
Worth the lankiness.
I notice his other plants are small, so he's not into a long veg and wants them as short as possible, it would seem.
But not a good excuse to bash the genes.
If height is an issue, supercrop, LST & scrog are the name of the game.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah, 1st time I have heard dog described as shittyy EVER!!
> I have never seen a 3 fingered dog leaf ever though as well.
> Prolly grower error over genetics.
> 
> I may add my dog isnt flowering yet, but my leaves are WAYYY different looking, and my plant has a much shorter stature and is kinda stocky.


Ya have never herd shitty genetics either


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ite well its time to see if the weights will go up this morning.
I cant let my late night high ramblings be just ramblings.
Gotta do it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

And speaking of scrogs: I just got back from Fred Meyer's with some much needed food (haven't eaten in almost 3 days), and some gardening fence to make a proper screen for my scrogification.
And the cat's are bugging me for chow.
So time to eat something & then feed the monkey cats (well, I'll feed them first, then I'll see about stuffing my pie-hole).


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

Get Busy Girlie Man!!! lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> And speaking of scrogs: I just got back from Fred Meyer's with some much needed food (haven't eaten in almost 3 days), and some gardening fence to make a proper screen for my scrogification.
> And the cat's are bugging me for chow.
> So time to eat something & then feed the monkey cats (well, I'll feed them first, then I'll see about stuffing my pie-hole).


Fred Myers is the shit I remember going all the time as a child when I lived there


----------



## budolskie (Mar 11, 2013)

going to put a couple these on my temp controller to save me un wiring it if i ever need to take it down....
http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/extension-leads-timers+accessories/wilko-rubber-trailing-socket-1-way-13a/invt/5356540

do yous think it will effect it in any way


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

OH!
And after we are back into a house (end of the year-ish), one house warming gift I'm going to get myself is a weight bench, dumbells, and will be installing a bar hanging from the rafters (all will be in my half of the garage) for pull-ups.
My back problem isn't fully sorted out, and it won't be until I can stress the muscles that support it so they get stronger.
I'd love to get back up to even just 180-lbs during 2014. If it works out, I might even go for more.

(and will be getting a speed bag & heavy bag)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Get Busy Girlie Man!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 2563887


Those two made me laugh SO hard!
Genius stuff!




method2mymadness said:


> Fred Myers is the shit I remember going all the time as a child when I lived there


I love Freddy's, too.
I rarely go to Wally World. Employees should not be treated the way Wally treats their workers.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> OH!
> And after we are back into a house (end of the year-ish), one house warming gift I'm going to get myself is a weight bench, dumbells, and will be installing a bar hanging from the rafters (all will be in my half of the garage) for pull-ups.
> My back problem isn't fully sorted out, and it won't be until I can stress the muscles that support it so they get stronger.
> I'd love to get back up to even just 180-lbs during 2014. If it works out, I might even go for more.
> ...


I need a w/o partner...even a long distance one will work!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool! 
The wife was the first one to mention getting set up again with a weight system after we get re-house-ified.
Will have to renew my GNC Gold Club membership when I get back into it.
It will take a while before my weak spots catch up, but I love the endorphine/dopamine rush of working out & hard physical training/exertions.
Been too long.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool!
> The wife was the first one to mention getting set up again with a weight system after we get re-house-ified.
> Will have to renew my GNC Gold Club membership when I get back into it.
> It will take a while before my weak spots catch up, but I love the endorphine rush of working out & hard physical training/exertions.
> Been too long.


I am doing my incline db presses 1st today then flat since my chest is sagging somewhat from non use.
I cant believe most of the muscle is gone!!
I thought only roids muscle went away from non-use??


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am doing my incline db presses 1st today then flat since my chest is sagging somewhat from non use.
> I cant believe most of the muscle is gone!!
> I thought only roids muscle went away from non-use??


muscle memory will kick in and you will gain it back fast. I know it sounds fake, or crazy but its real. Once you were big its easy to get big again. Google it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

It all atrophies from non-use (I'm a prime example  ).
But muscle memory will help it build back up provided our bodies are still producing HGH, testosterone, etc.
I bulk up pretty quick when I work at it, I'm sure you will, too.
Unless age betrays us.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

You beat me to it, hf!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> muscle memory will kick in and you will gain it back fast. I know it sounds fake, or crazy but its real. Once you were big its easy to get big again. Google it.





DoobieBrother said:


> It all atrophies from non-use (I'm a prime example  ).
> But muscle memory will help it build back up provided our bodies are still producing HGH, testosterone, etc.
> I bulk up pretty quick when I work at it, I'm sure you will, too.
> Unless age betrays us.


Thats just it.
I used to w/o for hrs and hrs..just m=needed 3-4 minutes rest between the HEAVY sets.
I am lifting 55lb dbs right now, and 5th set I am shaking and reps fell to 17.
I think my Test levels are wayyyy down!
I asked Dr 2 weeks back actually about the andro patch 1.62% crap or whatever.
He is like, what you are diagnosing yourself now?
I really feel lethargic and have no endurance.
I used to think about weights in my sleep, now I can't keep myself in the damn garage!

I am going to try to do at least 2 more sets


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

My soon-to-be screen:
(*the low-end camera makes everything look wonky. The corners are square & even in reality)








And the little ones soaking up the rays:
(will be up-canning them today sometime after I eat and get the screen made)


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

I need to get my grow organized... a screen or some vertical thing would be optimal!

I am thinking about a top-feed tray setup, I wonder could I incorporate some vertical type grow into that?

Got another set in, and got 20 reps with my shaking arms lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thats just it.
> I used to w/o for hrs and hrs..just m=needed 3-4 minutes rest between the HEAVY sets.
> I am lifting 55lb dbs right now, and 5th set I am shaking and reps fell to 17.
> I think my Test levels are wayyyy down!
> ...


It's going to be real tough to get back into the groove as we age.
I'll be pushing it too, but will be starting out with lighter weights until the muscles have woken up.
Once our bodies know they're being worked, they should respond and get stronger over time.
Our brains remember the muscles like it was yesterday, but our body's metabolisms are slowed to a crawl until prodded and pushed.
The trick is to build up to it to get the metabolism running like it should and not have too high of expectations until we're running on all cylinders again.
It's a lot easier to do when you're a skinny fart like me, though: I have no expectations except to suck at it for a month or two.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's going to be real tough to get back into the groove as we age.
> I'll be pushing it too, but will be starting out with lighter weights until the muscles have woken up.
> Once our bodies know they're being worked, they should respond and get stronger over time.
> Our brains remember the muscles like it was yesterday, but our body's metabolisms are slowed to a crawl until prodded and pushed.
> ...


Yeah Doob I am unrealistic.
I still weigh 213 so I expect to still hit close to the same weight.
I hope metabolism is just slow and the test isnt low and will boost back up if in fact it is.
I know squats and leg press lunges etc...is where the GH production gets most stimulation.
I am afraid to do it after last time though 
I was only lifting the bar for sets of 20 (squats) and suddenly I was seeing starts and like collapsed.
I had vertigo for the rest of the day.
I get vertigo sometimes and dont know why..Drs are no help, except to give me some sea sick pills or something.

Ok well that is 7 sets if you count the 25 lbers warm up set.
I was gonna do one more, but Ill just save that for tomorrows back session


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's some good info on it:

"The bright spots (sometimes called "stars", as in "seeing stars") are the result of synaptic misfires in the optical region of you brain. 
They occur in the event of a cranial trauma (a hit on the head), or when there is insufficient fuel to keep all the nerves working (low blood sugar), or when available oxygen is inadequate [fuel plus oxygen runs cars, and fuel plus oxygen runs brains. A shortage of either causes mis-fires]. 
Dizziness is a result of brain starvation also (sugar or oxygen). 
If you tip upside down, the "rush to your head" is actually deprivation as your body closes the arteries leading to your brain. 
Too much blood never makes you dizzy; too little does.

You do not describe a cranial trauma, so you are either exercising without providing enough fuel or your exercise is exceeding your cardio-pulminary capacity. This latter situation is alarming only if your exercise regimen is inconsistent with your age and state of fitness. 
In a worst case scenario, you have a cardio problem. 
More likely, your recent exercise exceeds the conditioning of your most recent lifestyle. 
Even very young, fit people "see stars" whenever they push themselves too hard.
High school football players pass out on the training field. 

You did not state your age or whether you are an at-risk individual (like a smoker, or a diabetic). 

So, it is possible you have a blood sugar control problem. It is also possible you have a coronary problem. It is most likely that you are pushing yourself too hard.

Checking for sugar problems and cardio problems is not major, so I suggest you do it. We can all hope that you are just pushing your work out too hard, but the alternatives are a bit scary.

In any event, see a doctor."

Who's got two thumbs and pushes it too far?
THIS guy:

[video=youtube_share;k8RcDb_wZfQ]http://youtu.be/k8RcDb_wZfQ[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Face full of weights can't feel good.

I work out.  I have some dumbells. I do curls, tricepts, shoulder presses, and squats. Then I set them down and do pushups. Hehe... they aren't as heavy as the ones you use.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 11, 2013)

I lift weights too, but mine are alive, lol.

2 boys, 4 and 1. 42 lbs and 32 lbs respectively.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a pretty good series:

[video=youtube_share;G8x-Te2J8Ao]http://youtu.be/G8x-Te2J8Ao[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

My outdoor Spring, force flower Breeders Boutique grow out!-Name of new thread, something I can go back on, if I need info on my grow or anyone growing there strains.

Well here it is  I'll put names up today


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Doob do you think that guy really is ALL natural?
He seems to have too much vascularity, but his mid section is under control.
I have veins that pop out dont get me wrong, but the sheer diameter is not like that..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Definitely going to be looking for a house with a good Southern exposure.
The wife & I want to start up a decent veggy garden (she's vegetarian).
Those plants must love that white wall behind them.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

Smelly finger, Smelly cherry x super lemon haze


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I lift weights too, but mine are alive, lol.
> 
> 2 boys, 4 and *1*. 42 lbs and *32 lbs* respectively.


Damn... that's a big boy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Doob do you think that guy really is ALL natural?
> He seems to have too much vascularity, but his mid section is under control.
> I have veins that pop out dont get me wrong, but the sheer diameter is not like that..


My veins get to be about as big around as a pencil. and larger, when I am in shape.
I look like a freak, actually. 
Big veins everywhere even when not pumped up from exertion.
The only supplements I was taking was your typical powdered shake drinks taken with a meal.
The rest was proper diet & fluid intake.
I had no real sense of my own body image, I was more concerned with power, speed, and endurance.
I have a really fast metabolism that kicks into overdrive when I consistently exercise, so I was ripped & cut, but when I looked down at my arms & legs & torso, they seemed like only a slightly bigger version of the girly sticks I had before bulking up.
I had no clue how beefed & buff I was until after the construction season when Winter would hit and I'd take it easier.
and had time to get out and pay attention to other people.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Kind of like this, but much more veiny:


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

There you go stealing again, doobs. 

Howdy Sixers.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My veins get to be about as big around as a pencil. and larger, when I am in shape.
> I look like a freak, actually.
> Big veins everywhere even when not pumped up from exertion.
> The only supplements I was taking was your typical powdered shake drinks taken with a meal.
> ...


I would say my veins are pencil diameter, but not AA battery size like that guy appears to be while not even pumped.
Maybe I needed to get from 10-12%...even as high as 18" bf to 6-8% to really see that?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Definitely going to be looking for a house with a good Southern exposure.
> The wife & I want to start up a decent veggy garden (she's vegetarian).
> Those plants must love that white wall behind them.


 they seem to like it  all day sun. Going to get my back yard on this weekend for the main grow. Would like to do 15 -20 plants, But I'm going for big plants, so I'll be lucky to do 15.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

This is my hand & fore arm without any exercise.
When I'm in shape, the veins are about 3 times as big, and they go all the way up into my pecs, and my legs are just as veiny.
Just means that lots of blood & oxygen is available when called upon.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Heres some more "old" photos of me


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Heres some more "old" photos of me


Damn bass your a big guy! though you where a small guy? lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> There you go stealing again, doobs.
> 
> Howdy Sixers.


Well, Conan started out as a thief.


I think it's funny that a website that has a pic of a Frazetta painting would call someone a thief.
I'd like to see the licensing agreement they paid for to have the right to display his copyrighted work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is my hand & fore arm without any exercise.
> When I'm in shape, the veins are about 3 times as big, and they go all the way up into my pecs, and my legs are just as veiny.
> Just means that lots of blood & oxygen is available when called upon.


The problem with big veins is that the blood gushes like a river when you take some shrapnel.
The amount of blood made it seem like a horrendous wound, but all it did was nick a few big veins on my ring & pinky fingers.
I was back on the line by the next day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Bassman, one thing to consider about possible reasons for running out of oomph is lactic acidosis (my current meds mean I have to be especially careful of it):

*http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/guide/exercise-and-lactic-acidosis

*from the article:

**Lactic Acidosis Related to Exercise*

Lactic acidosis occurs naturally during vigorous exercise. Lactic acid, or lactate, is a by-product of metabolism that builds up in muscles and blood during strenuous activity. Lactic acidosis due to exercise is temporary and is not harmful. Serious medical conditions can also cause lactic acidosis, which can be dangerous in those situations.
*Lactic Acidosis Causes*

During exercise, muscles metabolize glucose (sugar) into energy. Muscles receive glucose continually through the blood, and also have their own stores of sugar (called glycogen).
Every person has an upper limit of exercise ability, called the anaerobic threshold or lactate threshold. The lactate threshold is basically a measurement of how fit theheart and blood vessels are. With regular exercise training, a person&#8217;s lactate threshold goes up.
Exercising at an intensity level below the lactate threshold produces very little lactic acid, and the body quickly clears what is produced. A person can exercise below the lactate threshold for a long time, even for hours.
Once the intensity of exercise exceeds the lactate threshold, muscles begin to use glucose inefficiently, through alternative chemical reactions. Lactic acid is produced and can rapidly build up in the blood and muscles.

*Lactic Acidosis Symptoms*

When a person's exercise intensity crosses the lactate threshold, the activity rapidly becomes much more difficult and unpleasant. Muscles ache and burn, the heart pounds, and a person feels starved for air. The muscles performing the exercise become extremely fatigued. These symptoms increase if a person continues to exercise above the lactate threshold. In a brief time, the person is physically unable to exercise any longer at that intensity.
Experts disagree as to whether it is lactic acidosis itself that causes these symptoms or if they result from other chemicals or processes that occur during vigorous exercise.
*Lactic Acidosis Treatment*

Lactic acidosis due to exercise is not harmful and no treatment is necessary. Natural processes make exercising above the lactate threshold impossible for more than brief periods.
Unlike lactic acidosis caused by serious medical conditions, no damage is occurring in the body during exercise. In fact, vigorous exercise that creates lactic acidosis can be a healthy part of an active lifestyle. Talk with your doctor to make sure you are ready for strenuous activity before starting this type of exercise program.
*Other Types of Lactic Acidosis*

Other types of lactic acidosis can occur from side effects of drugs and serious medical conditions. These include:


Severe infection (sepsis)
Mitochondrial disorders
Carbon monoxide poisoning
Loss of blood supply to a limb or other body part
These conditions cause lactic acidosis in an entirely different way than that of exercise. Lactic acidosis in these situations is usually diagnosed in a hospital, after a severe illness is already identified.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I would say my veins are pencil diameter, but not AA battery size like that guy appears to be while not even pumped.
> Maybe I needed to get from 10-12%...even as high as 18" bf to 6-8% to really see that?


Some people just don't have the big subcutaneous veins.
It's nothing to aspire to, per se.
So long as your muscles don't fatigue too quickly, then you have adequate veins, they're just deeper under the fat layer, and larger inside the muscles.
I'm currently at about 10 or 11% bodyfat.
I was a freak for the monkey bars in grade school, and got into gymnastics in middle school & highschool, and had an unbreakable grip that I could hold for 30 or more minutes at full strength.
I've always had these veins, they just get more pronounced the more I exercise.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

I gotta say, I'm a wee bit frightened by your super human capabilities brother doob. I'm glad you are a peace loving man.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 11, 2013)

u guys read about the idiot who got caught after putting visine in his girls drink?? ive heard that it gives u the shits... apparently she got pretty sick.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I gotta say, I'm a wee bit frightened by your super human capabilities brother doob. I'm glad you are a peace loving man.


Nothing to worry about, and I wasn't nearly as badass as some of you guys out there.
"Peace preferring" is more accurate.
Believe me, my demons are still howling at the gates.
One reason I tend to stay away from most people (okay, pretty much everyone).
Seriously: thank Jebus & FSM for the healing gift of fine cannabis.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

well got my old job back at lowes outside garden  So I have stop smoking till I take the swab test tomorrow.

Well good news, all around me today, just got my mail, and got my Dog seeds an some new stuff to sow today! Thank's so much to the Breeders Boutique crew Anyone know what the OGL is and sc,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> u guys read about the idiot who got caught after putting visine in his girls drink?? ive heard that it gives u the shits... apparently she got pretty sick.


Yeah! I saw that article and was like "WTF!?"!
Such a tool.
Some people just can't seem to end things civilly. 
I'll never understand it.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2013)

Evening campers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well got my old job back at lowes outside garden  So I have stop smoking till I take the swab test tomorrow.
> 
> Well good news, all around me today, just got my mail, and got my Dog seeds an some new stuff to sow today! Thank's so much to the Breeders Boutique crewView attachment 2564213 Anyone know what the OGL is and sc,


Sour Cherry, and OG Larry?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Evening campers.


Your alive!!!
Howdy do, D


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

In pre-honour of your 18,000th post:

[video=youtube_share;ktvZ2Z_s4Bo]http://youtu.be/ktvZ2Z_s4Bo[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sour Cherry, and OG Larry?


thank for the response Doobie. I was thinking the same thing? My boy was taking all about Og Lary and said he would give me a cut? but never got it.

So are we right on s.c and ogl?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is my hand & fore arm without any exercise.
> When I'm in shape, the veins are about 3 times as big, and they go all the way up into my pecs, and my legs are just as veiny.
> Just means that lots of blood & oxygen is available when called upon.




Can I join the veiny club? lol








I just got a insurance check for the barn taken out by a tornado not long ago... I think I need a cold six pack and a pack of smokes, you know, for getting in creative mode and designing the new one lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

The Platinum OG x OG Larry bud that I was recently gifted was absolute fire.


**EDIT:*
Oops!
It was Platinum Bubba x OG.
Shows you how good it was: it still has me dazed & confused


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Can I join the veiny club? lol
> 
> View attachment 2564235
> 
> ...


We'll have to start a new thread: Club Veiny.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The Platinum OG x OG Larry bud that I was recently gifted was absolute fire.



The bubble I was gifted was absolutely amazing... too good for its own good haha.


club veiny hahahaha omg im crying.


Edit: We can make a 600 person collage with all body parts from different people... put it all together to make one unidentifiable person lol. 
Key word CAN, but not likely... Im toasted on snicklfrits.



edit edit: Howdy D~ster!


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2013)

I got a fat vein, but you tadgers probably wouldn't like to see it!!! ffs, vein pron, what next, lmfao.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Just keep that flesh snake in your trousers, for Pete's sake!


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2013)

it's not Pete I am worried about, it's you lot, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh lord.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just keep that flesh snake in your trousers, for Pete's sake!


haha,i ws gonna say keep that "happy chappy" in yo pants.........haha


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2013)

Talking of things that should be kept inside, it's bloody -2 here (and that's celcius - Doobie would still be running around in his Leopard skin undies like Ninja from Die Antwoord)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't just fink I'm freeky, I know it!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 11, 2013)

o wow... og larry is GOD on the streets here in Flint.

real deal goes for 30 a gram easy. rediculous. but very strong high.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Talking of things that should be kept inside, it's bloody -2 here (and that's celcius - Doobie would still be running around in his Leopard skin undies like Ninja from Die Antwoord)


That's a funny image.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Edit: We can make a 600 person collage with all body parts from different people... put it all together to make one unidentifiable person lol.
> Key word CAN, but not likely... Im toasted on snicklfrits.
> 
> 
> ...


Frankensixer?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice read Doob
I am gonna just try to push through the laziness ans lactic acid and see if I can get back in shape and more endurance.

I associate lactic acidosis as a diabetic condition normally, and forgot is a symptom and not a cause.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2013)

Goodnight you crazy veinsters....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

Well when I get a email, from the man him self, I'll let you guys know, what they are. Can't wait to do the Herijuana strain.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Goodnight you crazy veinsters....


see you at 10 or 11 pm my time




good night D


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well when I get a email, from the man him self, I'll let you guys know, what they are. Can't wait to do the Herijuana strain.


I have a Herijuana flowering right now, 1st time with her.
She was the biggest outta 3 seeds and the other 2 were boys.
I dont know if the bigger sturdier pheno is the good one or not, but she is just over 2 weeks into flower now.


----------



## graab187 (Mar 11, 2013)

Me and my buddies dabbin concentrates! I snuck my grow in the middle of the video too haha.

[video=youtube;_YZ95h0XAq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_YZ95h0XAq0[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a Herijuana flowering right now, 1st time with her.
> She was the biggest outta 3 seeds and the other 2 were boys.
> I dont know if the bigger sturdier pheno is the good one or not, but she is just over 2 weeks into flower now.


Can you post a pic when you can, thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool fuckin mario globe. That's badass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Ler Scrog screen du jour:


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Just tried to do that smoke trick thing like you put in that vid graab. LoL... I'm thinking how hard can that be. None of the smoke stuck to the table, but I did manage to drool a buckets worth all over the table. Haha, haven't felt like that much of a dumbass in a long time. Bummer no one was here to watch and laugh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

I still love this stuff:

[video=youtube_share;5EicxQxzsW4]http://youtu.be/5EicxQxzsW4[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 11, 2013)

My 3 pheno head nugs of my GSC 1st pic is my #3 and so far she looks like she's going to be the keeper. Hope you all enjoy.View attachment 2564535View attachment 2564536View attachment 2564537


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

Sunset pr0n.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Just tried to do that smoke trick thing like you put in that vid graab. LoL... I'm thinking how hard can that be. None of the smoke stuck to the table, but I did manage to drool a buckets worth all over the table. Haha, haven't felt like that much of a dumbass in a long time. Bummer no one was here to watch and laugh.


LOL Always turn on the cell pone cam when attempting dumb shit. You could retire with the right video.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like Bobbie (our Manx cat) is living in whodat's time zone:


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> LOL Always turn on the cell pone cam when attempting dumb shit. You could retire with the right video.


I was at the bar like 2 weeks ago and this guy was trying to run over another guy. He gunned it at him like 4 times. I couldn't get my fucking camera app going fast enough. couldn't find it quick enough haha. Thought someone was gonna die.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Looks like Bobbie (our Manx cat) is living in whodat's time zone:


lol, got the same cat. Been in the family for 12 years, his name is Tiny, lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay my seeds are Smelly cherry-yes! x ? and og Larry x ?, Casey Jones x ?


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

a bit of fun for the 600 club ................................................ ........
[video=youtube;RUTkWUmbA90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUTkWUmbA90[/video]
..........................................hit me up if you want to upload to my channel  peace


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

They sure do love their nap times.

Manx's are great cats.
Ours was an abandoned cat who lived in the parking lot of the apartment complex we lived in up in Portland (450+ units).
We befriended her, kept her fed, and slowly got her used to coming inside (she avoided everyone like they were the plague, but she took a shine to us for some reason).
2 weeks before we moved down to Salem we let her in like usual, but didn't let her back out.
She was confused for about 2 or 3 days, but didn't seem to mind.
We took her to the vet, got her a full exam & bloodwork, vaccines, de-flea'd & washed up and brought her back.
She jumped the door twice in the following days.
The first time she ran out, down the stairs and headed about 50 feet down the sidewalk before I could get down to the ground level.
It was all I could do not to run after her, as I didn't want to spook her.
I called out the name we gave her, and she just stopped, sat down and looked back at me.
I walked up to her, picked her up (Manx's don't generally enjoy being picked up & handled) and brought her back into the apartment.
The second time, the same thing, but I called her name and she stopped at the bottom of the stairwell and waited for me to pick her up and bring her back.
She has totally bonded to me (they bond to one person), though she loves the wife. But she picked me to be her human mate.
She is such a cool cat.
She's a stubby, with a tail just an inch long.
Built like a bulldog.
Just an awesome little critter.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> a bit of fun for the 600 club ................................................ ........
> [video=youtube;RUTkWUmbA90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUTkWUmbA90[/video]
> ..........................................hit me up if you want to upload to my channel  peace


I'm torn between liking the carnage, and hoping that the bongs were cracked before the decision to break them.
I'd have taken mine out "hunting" and given it the "Old Yeller Treatment".
Set it up about 400 yards away, get it in my sights, and then pull the trigger until it goes *_CLICK_*.


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm torn between liking the carnage, and hoping that the bongs were cracked before the decision to break them.
> I'd have taken mine out "hunting" and given it the "Old Yeller Treatment".
> Set it up about 400 yards away, get it in my sights, and then pull the trigger until it goes *_CLICK_*.


lol its a mix, old, new, cracked and the one in the vid ad is an ex boyfriends bong treatment  id like to see you do a wild west style draw with a bong, that would be great


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought the girl one(s) maybe 2 of them were ex gf revenge shit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd have to have the camera rolling on both me and the glass, 'cause it might end up like this:

[video=youtube_share;paxk_LPmdMI]http://youtu.be/paxk_LPmdMI[/video]

(the reality for me is, I do my own leatherwork, and would make a holster that was angled so that the business end of the barrel would be pointed in front of me, to avoid such a calamity)


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I thought the girl one(s) maybe 2 of them were ex gf revenge shit


the one at the end is a quitter ;(


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

haha its gr8 in slow mo, do you think we should comment a say "i think you shot urself" lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice looking bag at the end, too.
What strain?


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice looking bag at the end, too.
> What strain?


thanks bro, i think it was an oz of moby dick from last year


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool.
Nice & fat bag.

Tosh.0 featured the self-shooter ("Tex" Grebner) a while back.
Seemed relatively intelligent during their conversations, just not well enough versed in handgun safety.


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool.
> Nice & fat bag.
> 
> Tosh.0 featured the self-shooter ("Tex" Grebner) a while back.
> Seemed relatively intelligent during their conversations, just not well enough versed in handgun safety.


oh no he must have been aiming for his knee, hes a crack shot you know


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Shooting yourself in the leg in those situations is just a ruse, used to confuse and stymie your enemy with the hopes that the deflected round will come out of your leg from the forward position to smite your enemy below the belt.
But he forgot to factor in windage and gyroscopic precession.


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Shooting yourself in the leg in those situations is just a ruse, used to confuse and stymie your enemy with the hopes that the deflected round will come out of your leg from the forward position to smite your enemy below the belt.
> But he forgot to factor in windage and gyroscopic procession.


 haha bring on the rodger rabbit toon bullets.......................................
[video=youtube;kbRZKrvAZ7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbRZKrvAZ7U[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn!
Now I want a gyros!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Okay my seeds are Smelly cherry-yes! x ? and og Larry x ?, Casey Jones x ? View attachment 2564596


Another black and white cat dnt we have a few members with black and whit cats I have Persian mix that's also black n white more white she is 21 years old and she still looks young crazy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

On a final note regarding Tex, this sums it up quite well:


*[url]http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/07/robert-farago/irresponsible-gun-owner-of-the-day-tex-grebner/*[/URL]

"It&#8217;s time to declare The One Safety Rule to Rule Them All: never point your gun at something you don&#8217;t want to destroy. Hmmm. That&#8217;s a bit obtuse. You don&#8217;t really want to &#8220;destroy&#8221; a paper target&#8212;and paper targets are the target of choice for target shooters (99% of people practicing with a gun, including this poor fool). How about: always keep your gun pointed in a safe direction. Yup, that&#8217;ll do it.That said, there are times when finding a safe direction for a gun&#8217;s muzzle is difficult (e.g. the middle of an apartment building). Still, The Rule must be simple above all. Which is another lesson we can learn from this negligent discharge (ND): keep it simple. In this case . . .
As far as I can tell, Tex was messing around with holsters and guns. Anytime you switch, swap or generally play with guns and holsters, you&#8217;re looking for trouble. When it comes to deadly weapons, confusion is not your friend. ANY change in your weapons delivery system is inherently confusing. And, thus, dangerous.
Remember Johannes Mehserle? The BART cop shot Oscar Grant with a gun instead of a Taser (oops!). Mehserle had recently added the Taser to his duty belt, hadn&#8217;t trained with his new set-up and (according to some) put the Taser in the wrong place. The end result was entirely predictable.
Generally speaking, you need to shoot at least 1000 rounds to learn, un-learn or re-learn a technique. If you&#8217;re going to change something&#8212;trigger control, drawing from a new holster, using a safety&#8212;you need to start all over again. Dry fire, slow fire, then gradually increase speed (whilst maintaining accuracy). Spread the practice sessions out over a period of days or weeks.
I test a lot of guns: revolvers, semi-automatics; handguns, rifles, shotguns. I fire as many rounds as I can. I also test holsters. I run a very real risk of confusing myself if and when push comes to shove. So I carry a point-&#8217;n-shoot Glock 30 and always finish my session firing the Glock from my Remora and Del Santis Speed Scabbard holsters. At least 100 rounds. Every time.
I recommend the same protocol for anyone firing more than one gun. Another good idea: technique first, speed second. When training, never make speed in and of itself your goal. Go for smooth. Make your moves as smooth as possible. The speed will come on its own. Recording a video adds pressure to perform you don&#8217;t need. Don&#8217;t do it until you&#8217;re ready. That would be about 500 rounds after you think you&#8217;re ready.
Don&#8217;t forget to NOT shoot. If you&#8217;re doing something new&#8212;especially drawing or any other kind of movement&#8212;start by doing it without sending lead downrange. Lastly, never shoot alone. All sort of bad shit can happen when you&#8217;re shooting a gun. There&#8217;s no guarantee you&#8217;ll be able to dial 911. But you could bleed to death all by yourself in a few minutes.
Tex reckons &#8220;shit happens.&#8221; Unfortunately, roger that. So always keep your gun pointed in a safe direction. And no matter what happens, you won&#8217;t shoot anyone. Including yourself. That is all."


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 11, 2013)

She doesn't like pictures she a grouchy old hitch


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

on a lighter note...................................[video=youtube;dmtOEI7sAAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmtOEI7sAAs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> on a lighter note...................................[video=youtube;dmtOEI7sAAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmtOEI7sAAs[/video]



Jeez, that's a whole lotta stupid right there.


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Jeez, that's a whole lotta stupid right there.


 lol now thats what i call gun control


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 11, 2013)

*
bought a bottle of cns17 ripe and added 800 ml
added 300 ml of liquid karma and 400 ml of bud candy
and threw that 400 watt bulb up in the corner




*
visit the thread

[video=youtube;UeuEGr_UTzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeuEGr_UTzg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

THIS is what I call gun control:


[video=youtube_share;thCl_mYIUBE]http://youtu.be/thCl_mYIUBE[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

remind me not to call him out


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

The best way to survive a gunfight is to not get into one.


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The best way to survive a gunfight is to not get into one.


 the best way is to give the other person an unloaded pistol lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

A person would have to be one of the fops in the gun accident video you linked to ever accept a gun from your opponent.
I don't even accept a gun from a friend when out shooting, unless I've had the opportunity to strip it down to inspect & clean it before using.
When it comes to firearms, I only trust three people: Me, Myself and I. And even then, the last two are suspect.

I just don't fuck around when it comes to firearms.

[video=youtube_share;ec-8mD_BhrU]http://youtu.be/ec-8mD_BhrU[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

dualing pistols are the way forward .................................[video=youtube;YAZKHZpymJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAZKHZpymJE[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry to be a spoil sport, but I find very little humor in such things.
If my posts indicated otherwise, my apologies.
When you've actually sent people to their makers, and have had buddies wounded & killed in action, there is nothing funny about any of it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

These were my guys:

*[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24th_Infantry_Division_(United_States)*[/URL]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Well here he is, Colorado's first Idiot. 

http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2013/03/marijuana_andrew_walton_free_pot_arrest.php


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Dang, that's bad.
As stupid as he is, he doesn't deserve jail time for it.
A few years ago, out of desperation, I actually placed an ad in craigslist to find some herb to help after my leukemia flared up to ease the side effects of the meds.
I got lucky and found a legit guy who was helping OMMP card holders in need of relief.
Had very good weed, but he was charging 50 for an "eigth", which was actually about 2.75g and was still attached to a tree trunk.
Was the last time I bothered to go that route.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Dang, that's bad.
> As stupid as he is, he doesn't deserve jail time for it.
> A few years ago, out of desperation, I actually placed an ad in craigslist to find some herb to help after my leukemia flared up to ease the side effects of the meds.
> I got lucky and found a legit guy who was helping OMMP card holders in need of relief.
> ...


I agree It's not worthy of jail time. But damn dude Craigslist? You are just a sitting duck.

hash edit: I used Budtrader years ago during a dry spell and managed to get some good stuff for a good price. Now it just seems like all Cops and Rippers mixed with Nigerian scammers selling 30 day guaranteed hydro method. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, not the brightest bulb of the bunch.
He might as well of just called the PD to see if they needed some herb.
I know I took a big chance with my ad, and would never do it again.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2013)

I've bought weed off craigslist a couple times, each time in a completely illegal state/ territory. I just made a post that anyone who knew what was up, knew I was asking for weed. Never mentioned buying any, just said it would be cool to smoke and I'm from out of town. I think I've posted 3 times and got weed 2 of them. Both times the weed was ok. What I would call B grade. Both times I got a good amount for a small price. The guys who hooked me up weren't people who sold so much... they were both kids home from college for the break and didn't really have anything to do.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 12, 2013)

waddup! !

this is my result off 4 plants... Samhain! for these santa cruz blues

chopped up a qps worth of buds for some bho manana. (plastic bag)

left me with my choice nugs.. 68 grams of nug into the curing jars tonight :] 

i smell lovelyyyyyyyyyyy. thanks to miss blue


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, I was pretty vague about what I was looking for in my ad. Only someone in the know would be able to read between the lines.


Heh, I ran across this while reminiscing:

(I'm not going to say exactly who, but I am in a couple of these pics. One is before the 4-minute mark.)

(**edit*: I wasn't in the band, just in the crowd and hanging out with some of them during down time, and in the audience during some of their performances)

[video=youtube_share;vw_wAgnSz6M]http://youtu.be/vw_wAgnSz6M[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Just noticed it's almost 1:30am, so I'm hitting the hay.
Been up since 6:30am yesterday and can barely keep my eyes open.
Good night & good morning!


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Not much growing grow-ing on in this greenhouse at the moment....





Meanwhile in the other greenhouse....
Deep Blue F4 topped.





Very tight node spacing...










DOG BX2's, and at the front on the right an Engineers Dream purple pheno, and a DOG bx2 that just doesn't want to grow, lol.





DOG Bx2





DOG 2010





Livers















DOG

























I saw a comment before, and yes, my DOG's also get 3 leaf fans....OG based strains are quite common for this as far as I am aware.






Declaring my snowy love for my wife...






Peace, DST


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry to be a spoil sport, but I find very little humor in such things.
> If my posts indicated otherwise, my apologies.
> When you've actually sent people to their makers, and have had buddies wounded & killed in action, there is nothing funny about any of it.


i could understand this if the post had anything to do with war and actual killing but the vid was about dualling pistols because they had a fender bender? I know its not nice to say but its a fact ppl will get killed in wars ( friends of mine  ) how could you link this to that?


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> These were my guys:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24th_Infantry_Division_(United_States)*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24th_Infantry_Division_(United_States)*


here was me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scots_guards i know i know we look like ponces with our huge hats


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Not much growing grow-ing on in this greenhouse at the moment....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are lookin lush D! the leaves on ur girls are always so dark you can just feel the health coming off them


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance Devlite, but where you stationed in Scotland? You still wear a kilt?


delvite said:


> here was me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scots_guards i know i know we look like ponces with our huge hats


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Excuse my ignorance Devlite, but where you stationed in Scotland? You still wear a kilt?


i wasnt mate i did my first medical up there at glencourse but that was it. was mainly stationed at catterick garrison being drilled to death ( its gotta be perfect for her majesty  ) im out if thats what you mean m8, i got a discharge for my problem with authority but can get called bk at any time  lol thought u said kit, no m8 the kilts tucked away


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone have any tips for revegging in hydro? I trimmed back the roots, and left quite a bit of the bottom so hopefully it will reveg. really want to keep this pheno. It was the only one that didn't clone for me and is the best... figures. Some of these super lemon haze phenos are total garbage. chopped 3 more plants today, I'll trim tomorrow. Got about 4 zips off a small plant of the one I want to keep. Looks awesome and is total fire. Everything you could want in a plant. This one needs to live and be passed around.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2013)

edit: didn't mean to double post. 

I'm hoping to cross it with the grape gods I have ordered.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

i wouldn't like to say, at the moment I couldn't reveg nothing, I just totally failed at a reveg, lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2013)

DST said:


> i wouldn't like to say, at the moment I couldn't reveg nothing, I just totally failed at a reveg, lol.


oh man. don't say that.


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

try to leave quite a few bud sites intact at the bottom of your main stem. The more bud sites you leave intact, the bigger and bushier the new growth will be


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

I just fucked up my reveg too  had takeable cuts on it too i just got greedy n wanted them bigger. 

so 600, me and Del have been interested in Co2 I've priced it up and it looks viable. i'm just curious as to how much more yield you guys using it are getting and at what temps your rooms are running at.

I know if I put my 2 x 6's on the temps will push to near 40c/ 104F, and that's winter time running at night.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

All I know is I used to have big buds and now they are tiny... co2 def works. 104 is way too high though, mid to upper 80 even low 90 would work, at these temps roots need to be thought about as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

hmmm i thought you could run at 30 and 40. but if it's made your buds tiny lol  think it's a bit OTT for my setup. i'd kill for the space you guys in the US have.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 12, 2013)

my cfl shade has came soon as my rockwool cube comes i will be starting my pineapple chunk fem and 5 freebies in the cubes


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

If I had a place to fill up my tanks I would be using co2, but thats nots the case


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

I can get them in the uk but you must have an account with them and it'd look a bit odd a BOC truck turning up with a 5-6ft tank of gas to a 2 bed semi detached hose in an estate eh.... 

unless i told them i was home brewing in the garage or something to do with a huuuuge fish tank !??!


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

no need to exaggerate to make a point, whodat, tiny.....lmao. I use C02, but it's contained in the fresh air I pump into my grow, lol.



whodatnation said:


> All I know is I used to have big buds and now they are tiny... co2 def works. 104 is way too high though, mid to upper 80 even low 90 would work, at these temps roots need to be thought about as well.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

might want to look at the light water cooler thing??I seen it in my mag, but sure you might know what I'm talking about Don


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

The water cooler things are great, but you got to dish some $$$ out for the water chiller, Pump, resevoir, etc, etc....I got a water exchange box unopened. May be one day I'll go water cooled.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 12, 2013)

I've never done shrooms or acid. I smoked a lil whack once and that was really as much testing of drugs I wanted to do, other than weed meth and coke of course.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

and out of left field is chacka lol

DST~*supplemented co2  everything is a fuking technicality with you!

Oh an Don, why would fishtanks need co2? I am missing something lol


Off to do all kinds of shizzle today, wish me luck.

Have a good one everybody, I'll be back, FSM willing.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll sleep better tonight with that knowledge


supchaka said:


> I've never done shrooms or acid. I smoked a lil whack once and that was really as much testing of drugs I wanted to do, other than weed meth and coke of course.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

yes, I is an annoying cunt at times, lol.


whodatnation said:


> and out of left field is chacka lol
> 
> DST~*supplemented co2  everything is a fuking technicality with you lol


----------



## supchaka (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol you fuckers I was chiming in from a few pages ago... I didn't realize how far I was behind


----------



## supchaka (Mar 12, 2013)

Ill see a point to comment and fast forward ahead to now, its my OCD way of justifying not actually reading to get caught up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh an Don, why would fishtanks need co2? I am missing something lol
> Off to do all kinds of shizzle today, wish me luck.
> Have a good one everybody, I'll be back, FSM willing.


I haven't the faintest idea it just came up in my google search results !? I don't keep fish.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

It's so the fish can grow big heavy nugs in their underwater gardens......you know, like an Octopuses garden....que music...
[youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]
I think I have posted this video about a gazzillion times on riu, lol. I do like it!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just wanted to show how much my girls grew in 5 days under my new light. In 5 days I can tell I'm gladd I bought it. These are all withen 20 days old. 4jack herer,3 kalashnikova, and 3 big bang. Now I cant wait for them to big enough to make some cuttings before moving them outside. I just hope I can squeeze 3 autos in there with them for a month before those ten move outside. I'm not using a closet or tent so room isn't the issue but light will be. Any thoughts.Here are 2 pics. the first is 5 days ago before new light and second is this morn.


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> and out of left field is chacka lol
> 
> DST~*supplemented co2  everything is a fuking technicality with you!
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> I haven't the faintest idea it just came up in my google search results !? I don't keep fish.


its for live aquatic plants m8 this shit works under water to


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> i could understand this if the post had anything to do with war and actual killing but the vid was about dualling pistols because they had a fender bender? I know its not nice to say but its a fact ppl will get killed in wars ( friends of mine  ) how could you link this to that?


I was pretty clear in what I wrote.
I do not find gun violence, whether accidental, on purpose, or simulated, funny in any way, shape or form.
I do not know how much more clear I can make that.
It's not a judgement on you, I was just letting you know I found none of it humorous.
The fact is, I get depessed when I think about such things.
And don't treat me like a fucking idiot.
I was an integral part of the US war machine.
I know first hand that people get killed in battle, every day all over the world.
Again.
I FIND NO HUMOR IN PEOPLE GETTING HURT, EVEN A LITTLE BIT, WHEN HANDLING FIREARMS.
Is that fucking clear enough?
Seriously: did you think I was going to LOL'ing at the premise of two people getting into an old-fashioned duel over a car accident?
You just seemed to be drawing it out and making light of it, when there is nothing funny about it.
I see only stupidity and tragedy.
The only connection to war that I was attempting to establish between real & simulated gun violence was to let you know that I have killed men in combat, and find none of it humorous.
Lots of them.
I have been wounded in combat twice.
I have had many buddies, and acquaintances get wounded in battle.
I have seen comrades & buddies get shot and die.
I have seen comrades & buddies die by rocket & heavy ordnance.
I have seen men, women & children turned into a fine red mist due to exploding IED's.
I have had to use my bare hands as a tourniquet when someone had an arm blown off.
It was not Hollywood's version of war.
Does any of the above help give a tiny bit of perspective on why I feel Like I do?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I just wanted to show how much my girls grew in 5 days under my new light. In 5 days I can tell I'm gladd I bought it. These are all withen 20 days old. 4jack herer,3 kalashnikova, and 3 big bang. Now I cant wait for them to big enough to make some cuttings before moving them outside. I just hope I can squeeze 3 autos in there with them for a month before those ten move outside. I'm not using a closet or tent so room isn't the issue but light will be. Any thoughts.Here are 2 pics. the first is 5 days ago before new light and second is this morn.View attachment 2565113View attachment 2565114


Bro you can fores a whole crop right now outside.. Well you now I am. Been using Kellogg soil mix with Earthgrow, and use some Bpn, but I try to use Mirce Grow




So far I have to say, this shit is working great with sun power. Going to switch to this to




15-30-15 npk day


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fuck Miracle Grow. Fuck Monsanto.


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was pretty clear in what I wrote.
> I do not find gun violence, whether accidental, on purpose, or simulated, funny in any way, shape or form.
> I do not know how much more clear I can make that.
> It's not a judgement on you, I was just letting you know I found none of it humorous.
> ...


lol polished crystal on gun violence, dont you think anyone with common sense is the same? but you do know its an advert and no actors were hurt in the making of it? why are you making a big thing of this? have i rubbed you up the wrong way


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Fuck Miracle Grow. Fuck Monsanto.


Working for me? lol got the Idea from my old grow book, plus, I used it 10 years ago, and got a good return on the buds.

Anyways I was reading for gnats, and read about them using mg in my grow book, so I was like why not? And I'm getting fat buds! I don't know, but this shit works.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

Also sowed 3-Herijuana, 3-Dogs, 3-ogl today


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't start outside till beginning of may. I still have snow on my hill. I plan on getting about 20-25 plants outside. I won't be useing miracle grow. I tried that a few years ago and the plants grew great but the nitrogen gets so high it takes for ever to get out before harvest wich then affects the quality a the bud. Especially the taste.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

May I recommend something if you wanna go the inexpensive route...






and


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I can't start outside till beginning of may. I still have snow on my hill. I plan on getting about 20-25 plants outside. I won't be useing miracle grow. I tried that a few years ago and the plants grew great but the nitrogen gets so high it takes for ever to get out before harvest wich then affects the quality a the bud. Especially the taste.


Sorry jimmer I was just talking about me using it. I don't know what to say about taste, but my ant grow with M.g last outdoor run and her Bubba kush is fire! Everyone always ask me where I get it from, but I won't say.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> May I recommend something if you wanna go the inexpensive route...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see people using that indoors too


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

The 4 lb bucket cost like $17..


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

[youtube]YPIsTKpAoE4[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Evening DST.

How goes it?


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

these look kind of like Ice Cream tubs, lol....


billcollector99 said:


> May I recommend something if you wanna go the inexpensive route...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





billcollector99 said:


> Evening DST.
> 
> How goes it?


Aye, good bru. Apart from grinding at work the moment with having to deal with a Chinese company in South Africa, that previously ripped us off in Germany...lol. The things you have to do today to make a coin, haha. And also looking forward to some warmth and a week away cycling in the South of France. So you just moved, settling in?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Working on it.
Sent my resume off to a few places..
Trying to get some beans to pop. Heat mat isnt cutting it, it is still too damn cold.
Gonna do sidejobs (landscaping/yard work) in the meantime. Apparently they pay well up here for that kind of work.
Not enough mexicans up here i guess. lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 12, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sorry jimmer I was just talking about me using it. I don't know what to say about taste, but my ant grow with M.g last outdoor run and her Bubba kush is fire! Everyone always ask me where I get it from, but I won't say.


I've actually read about people using it and getting good results. Thats why i tried it. I do know now after the fact if you look at the n.p.k. on their plant food is different from even just size of boxes. Ex. your multi purpose npk is 15-30-15 in your post. The multi purpose in my shed is 24-8-16 wich is weird. Maybe they sell different formulas to different regions.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I've actually read about people using it and getting good results. Thats why i tried it. I do know now after the fact if you look at the n.p.k. on their plant food is different from even just size of boxes. Ex. your multi purpose npk is 15-30-15 in your post. The multi purpose in my shed is 24-8-16 wich is weird. Maybe they sell different formulas to different regions.


Different formulas for different plants. It is Crap!!! 

oops wrong dude.....

Shame on you 209


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

You do what you gotta do eh!


billcollector99 said:


> Working on it.
> Sent my resume off to a few places..
> Trying to get some beans to pop. Heat mat isnt cutting it, it is still too damn cold.
> Gonna do sidejobs (landscaping/yard work) in the meantime. Apparently they pay well up here for that kind of work.
> Not enough mexicans up here i guess. lol


I use the bag and paper towel thing and germ my s33ds on top of my stereo. (nice little warm patch there).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

My wife thinks I am extremely condescending when it comes to firearms safety.
She has a little bit of gun handling experience from when she was a child (we were both born & raised in Alaska where gun use is a means of survival for many).
But she hasn't fired a gun in over 30 years.
I, myself, have not touched off a round in almost 15 years.
5 years ago she bought a snub-nosed S&W .38, and I have bugged her from day one to go with me down to a gun range so we can spend a day to get familiar with the weapon so that, in the event that she has to use it, she will be able to do so without hurting herself or an innocent bystander.
She has held off on doing so, much to my chagrin, and it is a contentious point when we periodically discuss it.
I want us both to go to the relative safety of an indoor gun range, take a gun safety course (myself included), and bring about 1,000 round of ammunition to get used to this particular gun.
Out of Alaskan Pride (and I feel her desire to not be embarrassed about her lack of skills in a public setting, just my hunch) she has refused, and just wanted to go somewhere secluded to pop off a few rounds with a friend of hers and that friend's husband, whom I don't know, and have zero trust in.
We got into a very heated argument the other night about it and about what truly constitutes "Firearms Safety".
I do condescend when it comes to this subject, but only in the face of obstinence and aversion to doing the right thing.
Yes: you can go off into the woods and practice, and 99.9999% of the time nothing will come of it.
But Oregon is "crowded", so even if you think you are secluded, you might not be, which means bullets will be flying where they shouldn't be.
Especially with the kind of handgun she purchased.
She is not even strong enough to pull the trigger with one hand when the gun is not cocked (dual-action trigger), and I worried she'd be trying to do it with a couple of idiot friends out in the woods, barrel of the gun going in all directions as she strained to fire of a round.
Not a good scenario.
She is only able to fire the gun if she cocks it first.
She has no situational awareness of where the damn barrel is pointing.
She disregards the possibility of pedestrian traffic in proximity the where she would be shooting out in the "woods".
She thinks popping off a box (50 rounds) is plenty to get used to a weapon.
She disregards that in being out in the "woods" there is no 911 service available if something goes wrong.
And on and on and on.
I have been certified in the proper use and maintenance of every small arms in the US Army inventory (up to 1992).
I have helped instruct hundreds of young men on the proper use of their firearms.
And I would still take the damned gun safety course at a gun range just to make sure I haven't forgotten something that could end up costing someone their life, or risk injuring someone.
So she says it hurts her feelings, and I'm condescending.
To which I say: 
If I come off as a condescending asshole when it comes to gun safety, GOOD.
I can easily live with that.
Especially if it makes someone think twice about the nonchalant handling of a firearm.
I love guns.
I love shooting.
But I treat them as if they were as serious as a heart attack.
Because when you stop doing so, people get hurt in the blink of an eye.
Fuck, I can't believe I'm even writing all this bullshit.
The argument with the wife drained me the other day, and this is too.
I will end it with saying that the wife finally saw that I am not only as serious about gun safety as anyone can be, but that I am an unmovable stone in my resolve for her to take it seriously (gun safety) and get training from a certified instructor to lessen the chance of an accident occurring do to ignorance.
I'm done.
Take from all this what you will.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

he gots yer back....







wormdrive66 said:


> Different formulas for different plants. It is Crap!!! good thing you found us. We will get you on the right path.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol polished crystal on gun violence, dont you think anyone with common sense is the same? but you do know its an advert and no actors were hurt in the making of it? why are you making a big thing of this? have i rubbed you up the wrong way


Common sense is too uncommon for me to think anyone has any to spare.
I'm done with you.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Different formulas for different plants. It is Crap!!!
> 
> oops


Thats why I stuck around this thread. I know a good thing when I see it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Fuck me.
I'm see if I can tear a string or two off of my bass with some 2112....
See ya'll later.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Doobie, chill brother. I get yer feeling about guns, but I really don't think there was any ill feeling in Delvites post. 

And I totally understand your frustration regarding the argument with your wife, that needs to be sorted right out!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it's time for a Rap Battle Yo!!!

[video=youtube;gJ1Mz7kGVf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ1Mz7kGVf0[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm cutting down trees again today. Timberrrrrr.

Lovely beautiful day here in the mountains. Hope it's pretty where you are. Or at least a warm 0 degrees. Jeez D... tell the weather over there it's mid march already.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a few trees in the backyard that need to be chopped. Blocking the damn satellite. lol


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 12, 2013)

um guys where are the pics of some ladies?!?! its the only pic of girls my girlfriend will let me look at! that and im about to grab one so i love seeing what it can do lol


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 12, 2013)

im bout to go out to eat hopefully u guys are right on schedule today so when i come back in an hr there is pages of pictures


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 12, 2013)

only way id use jacks or miricle if i had no other choices 

can get free hand outs sumtimes if you ask nute companies 
make it sound like you looking for sumthing new and are a big time grower 
not sound like a kid looking for sumtine free


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Doobie, chill brother. I get yer feeling about guns, but I really don't think there was any ill feeling in Delvites post.
> 
> And I totally understand your frustration regarding the argument with your wife, that needs to be sorted right out!


I'm chilled out.
No strings were snapped in the making of music.
I just can't stand someone laughing at me (LOL) on such an important issue.
I get bent out of shape over it.
And for very good reasons.
I wasn't attacking the person, just the seeming lightness with which the subject matter seemed to be held by him.
I see it all the time.
Too many people playing Call of Duty games thinking that it's even close to the real thing, when it's barely a one-dimensional approximation.
The only thing about my combat experience is that I know I helped lots of our guys prepare beforehand, and I pulled my weight and then some when shit got real. 
I don't divorce myself of my past or my actions during those years, because it is who I am, and it it's part of what made me who I am today.
I'm proud of my service, I'm proud of the men & women I served with, and I am proud of what we accomplished, even though it stuck in our craw that we weren't allowed to finish the job.
In hindsight, I know it's because, as horrible as it sounds, Saddam was a slightly lesser evil than those who would have attempted to take his place.
I realize that all countries have armies, as I've served alongside them as I served with our (U.S) troops.
I just hate a cavalier attitude when it comes to firearms.
Not sure of the age of the person, maturity level (see bong breaking video), or firearms experience from those in the UK who have not served in their military and been issued firearms.
And that is what I was perceiving from that person as he/she continued to post about something he can only suppose about with the fucking "LOL" attached or that all too happy smiley icon.
"LOL" means "Laugh Out Loud", and firearms stupidity, or depictions of unnecessary gun violence with that attached to it just blows my tiny little mind.
If you're going to post stuff like that, I feel it's best to not make light of it, because it tends to dilute the seriousness of the real world consequences that can happen when we get complacent.
And the "crystal polished" comment was the final straw.
Whether anyone wants to believe them or not, what I wrote are universal truths regarding gun safety, and the potential consequences we face when we forget.
Whenever I see such an apparent attitude towards gun safety, I react exactly as I did last night, and will always do so in the future.
It helps me to get sleep when I close my eyes at night.
My apologies if I ruined everyone's night/day with my statements, but I stand by each and every word.

And by the end of our argument (with my wife) I had her in agreement about going to a gun range with me, taking a gun safety course (of which I will take at the same time, as I cannot hold myself above such a basic thing and expect anyone else to take me seriously), bringing about 500 rounds each so we can both familiarize ourselves with the gun in a safe place where little can go wrong.
After that, I have no problem with her going to her friend's place in "the woods" to target practice, but you can bet I'll be grilling her on gun safety the entire time leading up to that day, at totally random times, until I know it's all stuck in her head permanently.
But I guess that makes me a blowhard prick.

It's all good.


Sorry for the looooong "rants".
Won't happen again.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Different formulas for different plants. It is Crap!!!
> 
> oops wrong dude.....
> 
> Shame on you 209


lol, something new to me. I won't use it indoors, but why not outdoor, well that was talking to my self. I still rock BPN, but I can't talk shit about something I really never used much on a full grow. I read plants good now, and I know what they ask for, so I'm going for it, on m.g for outside.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 12, 2013)

a lot of people forget it's just a wild weed plant, we love. Fuck got to go


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2013)

choppin these (BM3A X OG) gals soon(11 DAYS)~67 DAYS OF 12/12


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> a lot of people forget it's just a wild weed plant, we love. Fuck got to go


I'm not questioning it's ability to grow weed. Hell I have grown some very nice pot using nothing at all. I just can't support the brand. I read some time back they are developing a Cannabis Line for the US market. I bet AN in not happy about that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rumor was that MG was going to buy out FoxFarm, but it never went through. 

209, the reason why some of us are so anti MG is not in its regards to grow plants, but more so in regards to their business practices, and what they stand for. MG is owned my monsanto. If you know who monsanto is, then you should know why they are so hated. 

I will never knowingly use or purchase any of their products, and i always urge others to do the same.

I doubt boycotting their products will affect them greatly, but at least i can feel like i did my part...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2013)

I grew my outdoor with my indoor nutes.

I am not happy about the heat coming.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I grew my outdoor with my indoor nutes.
> 
> I am not happy about the heat coming.


did you start flowering on the stank ape already?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I grew my outdoor with my indoor nutes.
> 
> I am not happy about the heat coming.


You are trippin dude!! Have you not seen all the Boobies out enjoying the Sun? Sorry just got back from the store and it was Hot Milf day I think.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

It's one of "those" days for me. Fucking one thing after another... Not literally,, as I glance over to see the donkies getting it on, I don't need another donkey.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

I just returned 4 bags of Kellogg&#8217;s soil. They use sludge (sewage) as the basis for the "organic compost" in their products. Analysis has shown high levels of dioxin and prescription medications (from being flushed) in the mix. They were required to list sludge as an ingredient until OMRI made it OK to call it "organic" -barf. Back in the 20's when Kellogg started using sewage as a manure source it was much cleaner. Human diets were healthier and more plant based. Now we eat all kinds of preservatives, dyes, thickeners, stabilizers etc. Add to this the pills and the plastic residue from packaging and this stuff is bad!

The iron supplement I have used for over 15 years turns out to be from a superfund toxic cleanup site! Great iron product with extra ingredients like mercury, lead, and other exotic heavy metals! 

Please be careful what you put on your plants and put in your garden.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

hows the boys and girls over here is this place still running or what no one ever on


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Up-canned four of the little ones into some FFOF mixed with Jobe's Organics and two brands of mychos.
Seems that some moron (*cough*doobiebrother*cough*) was using his bloom nutes for the last couple of weeks instead of his veg nutes, so there is yellowing in the lower leaves of the more vigorous plants.
Have been pre-occuppied with my health issues, and my leuky meds have me a bit loopy, so I didn't even notice the error until yesterday.
The issue has been resolved, and I'm sure they'll recover adequately.
Will be up-canning the rest tomorrow, because I need to modify my grow cab to make room, as the oscillating fan takes up quite a bit of space where it's currently at.
Once that's done the screen goes in place and it's all just maintenance as I watch & wait.
Still unsure of genders for them since they're all from seed.
But the Extrema in the hempy bucket has switched over to alternating nodes, so am happy with that.







Time for a late lunch...


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

they dont even look that yellow considering u used bloom?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Just some of the lower leaves on the fastest growers.
Just more pissed at the slowed development the lower N nutes gifted me with.
Been growing for 6 years, and still pulling newbie stunts once in a while.
Just a way my subconcious lets me know I need to pay attention more diligently.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 12, 2013)

Whats up 600? Damn it has been a hard week. I had a birthday with all the family over. My girl got inseminated with 20million hydrogp seeds  I blew a muscle in my forearm  Damn shit hurts cant use it at all :/ So i made the citric hash extaction to help the pain. Thanks Badkittysmiles. Amazing.
Updates from the grow. Picture spam. Yummi  

Hope you are all great. I miss spending time in here. But the girl has quit smoking since trying to get pregnant so its a bit hysteric atm. Damn off to bed. I can hear her yelling in her sleep


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

well wee are all stone heads


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Always an interesting watch:

[video=youtube_share;9WaeMyC86Dw]http://youtu.be/9WaeMyC86Dw[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just some of the lower leaves on the fastest growers.
> Just more pissed at the slowed development the lower N nutes gifted me with.
> Been growing for 6 years, and still pulling newbie stunts once in a while.
> Just a way my subconcious lets me know I need to pay attention more diligently.


I know what you mean. I really need to focus when watering. Last night i was on the cellphone and feed bloom veg and veg bloom. Just stupid stupid. But shit happens evrrrryday. Mostly in toilets. Night


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hows the boys and girls over here is this place still running or what no one ever on


Always Lurkin.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't you start trolling now! 


drgrowshit said:


> hows the boys and girls over here is this place still running or what no one ever on


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Lunch pR0n:


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 12, 2013)

daaaaaam lookin at yo avy an dat samich you must go for aout 3 hunnerd pounds


----------



## zack66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Quick update on my 6pk of purple kush. 4 weeks since switch to 12/12. 5-6 weeks to go.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> daaaaaam lookin at yo avy an dat samich you must go for aout 3 hunnerd pounds


145.
I'm on the Leukemia Diet.
I don't recommend it to anyone, though.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> did you start flowering on the stank ape already?


She is like 18 days into flowering I think.


wormdrive66 said:


> You are trippin dude!! Have you not seen all the Boobies out enjoying the Sun? Sorry just got back from the store and it was Hot Milf day I think.


I get bad migraines from the sun and the heat.
I love summer girls, but there is no other allure to the summer for me!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

I dnt c how anyone trims wet what a pain in the ass i trimmed wet for the second time and hate it takes to long got the top half done do the rest when almost dry well of to BBQ a steak with bake.potato and asperagus or however u spell it


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Whats up 600? Damn it has been a hard week. I had a birthday with all the family over. *My girl got inseminated with 20million hydrogp seeds  I blew a muscle in my forearm  *Damn shit hurts cant use it at all :/ So i made the citric hash extaction to help the pain. Thanks Badkittysmiles. Amazing.
> Updates from the grow. Picture spam. Yummi
> 
> Hope you are all great. I miss spending time in here. But the girl has quit smoking since trying to get pregnant so its a bit hysteric atm. Damn off to bed. I can hear her yelling in her sleep


Dude.... you are working waayyyyyyy too hard. I mean, my arm gets tired sometimes, but I've never blown a muscle. 

Also wondered if your girl is on any hormones for the pregnancy thing. Mine was on Clomid and Progesterone. Things finally worked with Letrazol. You think your girl is crazy with no smoke... just wait till she gets hormone crazy. That shit is wild.

@worm... I totally know what you are saying. I was just loving being out in town today. Haven't seen that much skin in a while.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

I stopped smoking six months before trying to get my wife pregnant the first time. After we had kids I rarely smoked (once or twice a year) until recently when they both were over 21. Now I am free to grow, blaze, and shred on guitar. My memory got much better hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I just returned 4 bags of Kellogg&#8217;s soil. They use sludge (sewage) as the basis for the "organic compost" in their products. Analysis has shown high levels of dioxin and prescription medications (from being flushed) in the mix. They were required to list sludge as an ingredient until OMRI made it OK to call it "organic" -barf. Back in the 20's when Kellogg started using sewage as a manure source it was much cleaner. Human diets were healthier and more plant based. Now we eat all kinds of preservatives, dyes, thickeners, stabilizers etc. Add to this the pills and the plastic residue from packaging and this stuff is bad!
> 
> The iron supplement I have used for over 15 years turns out to be from a superfund toxic cleanup site! Great iron product with extra ingredients like mercury, lead, and other exotic heavy metals!
> 
> ...



Im familiar with these composted "bio solids" aka sewage mixed with allllllllllll kinds of fucked up stuff.... There are city govs "donating" this shit by the 18 wheeler load to community gardens,, you know, people trying to grow their own food because the crap available at the grocery is killing us.... Oh hey thanks for this toxic waste for me to grow my food in! Yes, plant material was tested and had alarming levels of heavy medals and other toxic shit, people eating this food were also examined and it was the same story. You gotta be on top of things these days just to live a healthy life. I loosing more trust in people every day. 


wormdrive66 said:


> Always Lurkin. View attachment 2565605


That little dude looks happy 


DoobieBrother said:


> Lunch pR0n:


I just ate two plates of food, and I could still use a few of those. 
Hey doobs, we are the same weight, I believe the same hight too... And we both love weed, and I can also grow a mean goatee lol 



zack66 said:


> Quick update on my 6pk of purple kush. 4 weeks since switch to 12/12. 5-6 weeks to go.


Lovely!


method2mymadness said:


> I dnt c how anyone trims wet what a pain in the ass i trimmed wet for the second time and hate it takes to long got the top half done do the rest when almost dry well of to BBQ a steak with bake.potato and asperagus or however u spell it


I used to trim wet religiously, being overwhelmed by bud I discovered that I actually preferred trimming when almost dry.
Looks goood  enjoy that BBQ! I can smell it right now! 


jigfresh said:


> Dude.... you are working waayyyyyyy too hard. I mean, my arm gets tired sometimes, but I've never blown a muscle.
> 
> Also wondered if your girl is on any hormones for the pregnancy thing. Mine was on Clomid and Progesterone. Things finally worked with Letrazol. You think your girl is crazy with no smoke... just wait till she gets hormone crazy. That shit is wild.
> 
> @worm... I totally know what you are saying. I was just loving being out in town today. Haven't seen that much skin in a while.



Hahaha I was gonna say the same thing about the forearm. All sounds good though HGP, besides the blown jerk muscle. 




Something about a women in a sundress gets me  



Howdy group.  *resin (I took a sample nug last night..... Ok two.)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I dnt c how anyone trims wet what a pain in the ass i trimmed wet for the second time and hate it takes to long got the top half done do the rest when almost dry well of to BBQ a steak with bake.potato and asperagus or however u spell it


I prefer to wet trim my personal stash.

Chinese food is on the Menu tonight. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 12, 2013)

I found this when searching for gun safety.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

Mmmmmm now off to eat


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I prefer to wet trim my personal stash.
> 
> Chinese food is on the Menu tonight. Woo Hoo!!


Why ? Why do u prefer wet trim over dry easy for u quicker drying make shure u dnt get to dry etc


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'd have to have the camera rolling on both me and the glass, 'cause it might end up like this:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;paxk_LPmdMI]http://youtu.be/paxk_LPmdMI[/video]
> 
> (the reality for me is, I do my own leatherwork, and would make a holster that was angled so that the business end of the barrel would be pointed in front of me, to avoid such a calamity)


I've seen that on tosh!



DoobieBrother said:


> Cool.
> Nice & fat bag.
> 
> Tosh.0 featured the self-shooter ("Tex" Grebner) a while back.
> Seemed relatively intelligent during their conversations, just not well enough versed in handgun safety.


I guess when I keep reading I see you and I both watch tosh.0 lol



DoobieBrother said:


> These were my guys:
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24th_Infantry_Division_(United_States)*


I grew up by fort riley bro!



jigfresh said:


> I've bought weed off craigslist a couple times, each time in a completely illegal state/ territory. I just made a post that anyone who knew what was up, knew I was asking for weed. Never mentioned buying any, just said it would be cool to smoke and I'm from out of town. I think I've posted 3 times and got weed 2 of them. Both times the weed was ok. What I would call B grade. Both times I got a good amount for a small price. The guys who hooked me up weren't people who sold so much... they were both kids home from college for the break and didn't really have anything to do.


Maybe you bought some from me. I did sell to some kid on craigslist lol. jp



whodatnation said:


> All I know is I used to have big buds and now they are tiny... co2 def works. 104 is way too high though, mid to upper 80 even low 90 would work, at these temps roots need to be thought about as well.


Hell yes it deff works! I miss my co2 but oh well.



whodatnation said:


> If I had a place to fill up my tanks I would be using co2, but thats nots the case


That's exactly what I was thinking!



billcollector99 said:


> May I recommend something if you wanna go the inexpensive route...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this works better then all those for a start to finish if your using jacks








jigfresh said:


> I'm cutting down trees again today. Timberrrrrr.
> 
> Lovely beautiful day here in the mountains. Hope it's pretty where you are. Or at least a warm 0 degrees. Jeez D... tell the weather over there it's mid march already.


Me to bro! I just looked at vinnie and she's almost 100% cloudy, about 5% amber, she's right where I like her  Finally get to see her weight 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> a lot of people forget it's just a wild weed plant, we love. Fuck got to go


I never forget that  I keep shit simple 



whodatnation said:


> It's one of "those" days for me. Fucking one thing after another... Not literally,, as I glance over to see the donkies getting it on, I don't need another donkey.


I'll take one 



wormdrive66 said:


> Always Lurkin. View attachment 2565605


I'm usually lurking somewhere 



wormdrive66 said:


> I prefer to wet trim my personal stash.
> 
> Chinese food is on the Menu tonight. Woo Hoo!!


I had orange chicken and fried rice last night!!

Wow I think I"m finally caught up. Been gone a couple days.

Hello 6ers! Hope everyone is having a good day, decided to chop vinnie tomorrow as she is right where I want her. Oh well it's only 1 day shy of what breeder said and she was healthy as shit so oh well. Need to free up some room  Veg tent is full.

Ok time for a lil pr0n. Enjoy 

Vinnie day before her chop and the 5 others 



Veg Pr0n, they got a new home


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Why ? Why do u prefer wet trim over dry easy for u quicker drying make shure u dnt get to dry etc


I don't know why he does it that way, but it seems like mine looks better if I wet trim it. The leaves sorta wrap around it and shapes into a little nugget. I know a lot of people like to dry trim. Not I. Seems easier to know exactly when its the right dryness too.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Why ? Why do u prefer wet trim over dry easy for u quicker drying make shure u dnt get to dry etc


I can get a closer trim, gets rid of all the duck feet(fuk'n hate duck feet) I leave them on the stem and slow dry for 6-10 days in the dark then into jars for the final cure. I dry trim on average 60-100 lbs for pay in the fall so I get my share of dry trimming in. Never wet trim for money it's always a clusterfuck because of weight issues.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't know why he does it that way, but it seems like mine looks better if I wet trim it. The leaves sorta wrap around it and shapes into a little nugget. I know a lot of people like to dry trim. Not I. Seems easier to know exactly when its the right dryness too.


Ya sometimes makes for.a.nicer looking bud I was just taught to trim when the outer part of bud is dry then into jars. Ime shure if I was taught to trim wet would be doing it wet


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I can get a closer trim, gets rid of all the duck feet(fuk'n hate duck feet) I leave them on the stem and slow dry for 6-10 days in the dark then into jars for the final cure. I dry trim on average 60-100 lbs for pay in the fall so I get my share of dry trimming in. Never wet trim for money it's always a clusterfuck because of weight issues.


Tell me about it I go trim with my buddys outdoor and a few.people. last year we trimmed 400 plants with half of them being monsters I got paid 200 a lb to trim ..mind u it wasn't only me was an army of guys I probly did like 20 pounds


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice multiquote giggles hehe, you have come a long way  Plants are looking good, that three headed monster just keeps packing on 
I wonder if I can get flat rate donkey shipping? Do I smell contest prize? A donkey perhaps.  

Any contest in the making D? (prob wont catch this post)




I liked wet trim because I thought it was faster and more visually appealing without even giving dry a try. When I wet trim I generally take it pretty damn close to the bud, but I find leaving those sugar leaves on they curl up and protect the nug and honestly I dont mind a frosty leaf armor but thats my taste, as long as its frosty. As mentioned before, when Im plush I like slowing down the dry as much as possible, practically able to go straight to jars without burping, and the extra leaf matter left on will slow down drying some.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I can get a closer trim, gets rid of all the duck feet(fuk'n hate duck feet) I leave them on the stem and slow dry for 6-10 days in the dark then into jars for the final cure. I dry trim on average 60-100 lbs for pay in the fall so I get my share of dry trimming in. Never wet trim for money it's always a clusterfuck because of weight issues.


Are we on the same page on the ducks feet when people leave the lower quarter of the leaf and it wraps up over the bud


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Nice multiquote giggles hehe, you have come a long way  Plants are looking good, that three headed monster just keeps packing on
> I wonder if I can get flat rate donkey shipping? Do I smell contest prize? A donkey perhaps.
> 
> Any contest in the making D? (prob wont catch this post)
> ...


Yes d any more comps even for bragging rights


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

My biggest issue with wet trim is the leaves sticking to my scissors it bugs the hell out of me bad


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Nice multiquote giggles hehe, you have come a long way  Plants are looking good, that three headed monster just keeps packing on
> I wonder if I can get flat rate donkey shipping? Do I smell contest prize? A donkey perhaps.
> 
> Any contest in the making D? (prob wont catch this post)
> ...


Haha thanks man, maybe we could set up an pick up somewhere for a donkey lol other then flat rate shipping. Maybe usps will deliver it ha  

Yea 3 headed monster just keeps growing.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

Ducks feet totally fine by me! Cut anything off thats not caked in frost.


I REALY like scissor hash though! Like ALLOT 



method2mymadness said:


> My biggest issue with wet trim is the leaves sticking to my scissors it bugs the hell out of me bad


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> My biggest issue with wet trim is the leaves sticking to my scissors it bugs the hell out of me bad


Scissor hash , take yourself a break and enjoy


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Tell me about it I go trim with my buddys outdoor and a few.people. last year we trimmed 400 plants with half of them being monsters I got paid 200 a lb to trim ..mind u it wasn't only me was an army of guys I probly did like 20 pounds


Word on the street is this year it will be 100 a lb. I was at a spot a few years back where the buds were so fat we averaged 5lbs a day. It was pure heaven on earth. Lots of hippy chics in Sun Dresses Whodat.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Word on the street is this year it will be 100 a lb. I was at a spot a few years back where the buds were so fat we averaged 5lbs a day. It was pure heaven on earth. Lots of hippy chics in Sun Dresses Whodat.



Double hump!  



Timeless music.

[video=youtube;Gu2pVPWGYMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

I love me some CCR!!!! 

I really think I was born in the wrong year lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> My biggest issue with wet trim is the leaves sticking to my scissors it bugs the hell out of me bad


Olive oil every 5 or 6 buds will keep them moving nicely. Just rub a little on the inside of the scissors. Rub a little on your hands if you do not use gloves and BOOM you will get a nice blast.

Duck Feet:


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2013)

What up peeps!??! How the fuck is your Tuesday. I guess we are in trouble for not posting enough plant pics. hehe... I'm not gonna help with that. I did go out to try and see the comet or whatever that's flying around. Supposedly in the Northern Hemisphere tonight was the best time to see it at twilight. I couldn't see it. Of course there was a big mountain in the way. Whatevs... was a nice 20 minutes out with the wife. And I tried to take a couple pics. Hope they look good.... i'm going to post them either way.



Ok, so as I was getting the pic I saw a bunch of others I wanted to show you all, so my apologies.... you are going to be subjected to random stuff. But you guys are my buds and I love sharing with you.

You guys were talking about it yesterday or something. I have 3 black n white cats. A couple mostly black ones. And an all black.

Here's Joe relaxing.

I was on my way to LA the other day stuck behind this truck. Not the worst thing to be stuck behind. And a pic of LA from the 10 west.

My new sound station. Log cabin walls behind.

A few shots of burning pine cones.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love me some CCR!!!!
> 
> I really think I was born in the wrong year lol.


Im off by at least five decades. I often imaging living (usually when Im in new orleans) 100-200 years ago, what life would be like, Id probably be more at peace. 



wormdrive66 said:


> Olive oil every 5 or 6 buds will keep them moving nicely. Just rub a little on the inside of the scissors. Rub a little on your hands if you do not use gloves and BOOM you will get a nice blast.
> 
> Duck Feet:
> View attachment 2566166





Lil too much leaf stem on the big one, for me.







jigfresh said:


> What up peeps!??! How the fuck is your Tuesday. I guess we are in trouble for not posting enough plant pics. hehe... I'm not gonna help with that. I did go out to try and see the comet or whatever that's flying around. Supposedly in the Northern Hemisphere tonight was the best time to see it at twilight. I couldn't see it. Of course there was a big mountain in the way. Whatevs... was a nice 20 minutes out with the wife. And I tried to take a couple pics. Hope they look good.... i'm going to post them either way.
> View attachment 2566125
> 
> 
> ...




Cool pics Jig.
I really like the burning pinecones! Fire is so hypnotizing.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

Here I'll show a random pic jig so you don't feel outa place 

Here's my pax


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think D is doing anymore comps. I think he put whodat in charge of all future contests. So what's up whodat. What's the next comp?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im off by at least five decades. I often imaging living (usually when Im in new orleans) 100-200 years ago, what life would be like, Id probably be more at peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how much I'm off by lol. I just know that I like oldies and old cars. Here is a pic of one of my babies


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What up peeps!??! How the fuck is your Tuesday. I guess we are in trouble for not posting enough plant pics. hehe... I'm not gonna help with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love burning shit!!!!

Oh yea I guess this is a weed growing site and not the Chit Chat Channel. Tent update coming up  don't kill us D


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think D is doing anymore comps. I think he put whodat in charge of all future contests. So what's up whodat. What's the next comp?


I'll have to think of something then! 
Best donkey picture lol



giggles26 said:


> Here I'll show a random pic jig so you don't feel outa place
> 
> Here's my pax
> 
> View attachment 2566176


Your finger is bleeding, though you probably already knew that.



Heres my randome pics for the night.
Lets get it on.... wope, Lizard style.













BnS x SB2





BnS x SB1





BnS x BnS





Vert side.
I finally caught both of them (pulled the plants out for foliar a week or so ago) and got them into the vert side. 
Gary







Blue Pit, tall one.





Blue Pit, short one.






?p x BK






?p x SB2






?p x BnS








And another rotation completed on a giant living rock hurtling through space at many thousands of miles an hour, each day is a miracle.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha ya I know my finger is bleeding, I cut it cooking for the kids whoops.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Olive oil every 5 or 6 buds will keep them moving nicely. Just rub a little on the inside of the scissors. Rub a little on your hands if you do not use gloves and BOOM you will get a nice blast.
> 
> Duck Feet:
> View attachment 2566166


Ya I've herd that ime just worried about it getting on the buds and ya I do use gloves


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'll have to think of something then!
> Best donkey picture lol
> 
> 
> ...


I like the branching on the tall blue pit perfectly.spaced nodes for nice far golf ball nugs


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 12, 2013)

Short one looks like it going to produce nice fat top nugs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha thanks man, maybe we could set up an pick up somewhere for a donkey lol other then flat rate shipping. Maybe usps will deliver it ha
> 
> Yea 3 headed monster just keeps growing.


Just dangle a carrot on a stick in front of it, point it in the direction of the winner, and it'll deliver itself...
...eventually...
...maybe.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Best Donkey Show Video? lol

I am about 2.5 weeks in, after almost killing them they are coming around nicely. The fire og is a skinny spindley bitch, hope she bulks up a bit. Love the blue cheese growth rate so far. Looks like this will be my longest veg ever, I rarely go past 3 weeks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

Having seen the two horny lizards in your previous pic, I think you might want to change the name to "Gari", cause I think "he" might be a "she". 
(she's not as brightly adorned as the male in that sexy ass lizard pR0n pic)
You might have to probe it's cloaca to be sure.
Let us know how that goes.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> You might have to probe it's cloaca to be sure.
> Let us know how that goes.


Make sure you have that camera running


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha ok well guys I'm headed to bed, gotta big day ahead of me tomorrow 

I'll let you guys know the weight on vinnie, we will see who wins  There might be a prize for the winner haha. 

Good night and have a great evening and morning to all you across the pond!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I couldn't see it. Of course there was a big mountain in the way.


Bust out them karate moves, Brother Jig, and let that mountain know who's the boss of it:

[video=youtube_share;buGGKHAmCHs]http://youtu.be/buGGKHAmCHs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

The sober, non-coked out version:

[video=youtube_share;OEJh2FFUUoU]http://youtu.be/OEJh2FFUUoU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2013)

And with that, I'm off to sleepy bed funtime:

[video=youtube_share;Z_EKuFsW3fk]http://youtu.be/Z_EKuFsW3fk[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2013)

Gary is a bro through and through... Hes got that dewlap thing going on.


*Green Anoles &#8211; Courtship and eggs! 

Social structure 

Green Anoles (Anolis carolinensis) have an interesting social structure. They are not really social animals except during the spring mating season. They live in loose communities dominated by a single male and multiple females. The male has a territory that he defends vigorously and within that territory are the separate territories of 2-6 females. The females establish a &#8220;pecking order&#8221; with the most dominant getting the best territory in terms of natural resources and food. However, all of the females are subordinate to the male. 
The male Anole spends most of his time patrolling his established territory, displaying his dewlap and head-bobbing every foot or so to make sure that any other Anoles in the area (both male and female) will see how big and tough he appears. Except during mating season, even the females will hide from him as soon as he appears on his rounds. 
Male Anoles do have one weakness. Although they have a &#8220;harem&#8221; of females, they prefer non-resident or &#8220;novel&#8221; females to the ones living in his territory. So, whenever a female that has reached sexual maturity wanders into a male&#8217;s territory, mating season has commenced for him regardless of the time of year. 

Courtship 

Courtship is always initiated by the male. He will extend his dewlap and start a series of head-bobs. If the female is not receptive, she will immediately run away and it is not likely that he will be able to catch her to mate (this might be a problem in a small enclosure). If she is receptive, she will make a half-hearted effort at an escape and the male will catch her. At this point, things will get a bit violent. Anoles are hardly romantic. The male will bite the female on the back of the neck and attempt to hold her still (it might take a bit of effort). He will then maneuver so that he can mate with her. The actual mating usually lasts 10-15 minutes. So, unless you watch your Anoles all day, you are likely to miss them mating. The first time I saw a pair of mine mating, all I could see was their tails sticking out of the foliage in the enclosure.
Female Green Anoles have a structure in their reproductive tract that allows them to store sperm for up to 7 months. Thus, a female could mate in the fall and produce eggs from that mating the following spring. However, once she releases the sperm, the process can&#8217;t be stopped and she will produce one or two eggs every 2-3 weeks until a total of 10-12 have been produced. It is not unusual for the last one or two to be infertile. Unless conditions are unfavorable (i.e., unsuitable substrate, for example) the first egg(s) are generally produced about 4 weeks after a successful mating. 




Eggs 

A female Anole will bury or partially bury a fertile egg. If you see one on the surface of the substrate or in a water dish, on a leaf, etc. it is very likely infertile. Anoles, in captivity, will generally bury their eggs at the base of a plant or in the corner of the enclosure. Once again, unless you watch constantly, you will probably miss the actual burying of the egg. The best indication that she has produced an egg is a sudden weight loss around the middle. Often, though, the first indication that she has laid an egg is when you see a hatchling scampering around the enclosure! 
Eggs can be incubated. All that is needed is a large deli dish or other plastic container and some Vermiculite. Fill the deli dish about ¾ full of Vermiculite and add enough water to make it nice and moist (a 1:14 ratio of Vermiculite to water is about right). Make a depression in the Vermiculite with your thumb. Place the egg in the depression taking care NOT to turn it from its original position. Cover it with Vermiculite. At a temperature of 85 degrees at 70% humidity, the egg will hatch in 35-40 days. Oh yes, make sure the deli dish has a cover and punch some small holes in it for ventilation. Make sure that the Vermiculite doesn&#8217;t dry out. *


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 12, 2013)

These are my other 2 pheno's of my GSC bagseed @ day 36 of flower.View attachment 2566307View attachment 2566308


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Gary is a bro through and through... Hes got that dewlap thing going on.
> 
> 
> *Green Anoles &#8211; Courtship and eggs!
> ...


I'm going to bob my head and bite my wife on the neck. Maybe she will let me bury my Dewlap. See you in about 15 minutes.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude.... you are working waayyyyyyy too hard. I mean, my arm gets tired sometimes, but I've never blown a muscle.
> 
> Also wondered if your girl is on any hormones for the pregnancy thing. Mine was on Clomid and Progesterone. Things finally worked with Letrazol. You think your girl is crazy with no smoke... just wait till she gets hormone crazy. That shit is wild.
> 
> @worm... I totally know what you are saying. I was just loving being out in town today. Haven't seen that much skin in a while.


Yeah working to much and to hard. But thats just how life is right now. I think i should just be happy i have work. Within the last months there have come more recievers than givers. Theres just no jobs out 
What?! Are you telling me she will get worse? Damn dont know if i can handle that  Yeah she is on hormones too. Letrazol ill mention it under our next meeting.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

haha, hydrogp, Jigfresh I think was commenting on your wanking technique, not on the actual amount of paid work you do as a living, hehe. I love things that get lost in translation. ho hum. However, your reply could actually also refer to your wanking technique if you read it metaphorically.

Have a good day/night/sleep/wank everyone.

Peace, DST


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 13, 2013)

I said to the mrs we ain't having another one simply because you were a bitch for 9 months lol


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

And then you got Bitch slapped,  

She can't have taken that very well mate?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;BdHK_r9RXTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdHK_r9RXTc[/video]

This guy is a trip.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 13, 2013)

DST said:


> haha, hydrogp, Jigfresh I think was commenting on your wanking technique, not on the actual amount of paid work you do as a living, hehe. I love things that get lost in translation. ho hum. However, your reply could actually also refer to your wanking technique if you read it metaphorically.
> 
> Have a good day/night/sleep/wank everyone.
> 
> Peace, DST


Hahaha omg i missed it lol  Funny shit Jigfresh  I think you would need a very big and numb tool to get your muscle blown from a wank, lol.
Great morning


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm done with you.


 Has the tea cup calmed? How goes things in the world of 6oo's


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

Bright!!!!!!!


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Bright!!!!!!!


in some places  the sun has got his hat on tday m8, outside temps are 9 where i am.
im lil gutted - been set bk by another bulb, ordered an mh for this run but when it turned up it was faulty ( the ballast said so  ) so got on to the place and they said they would send another ( this was last thurs ) i have my hps to work with but ffs...............................................( rant deleted )..............................any way lol


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

just dad on with the hps until such times. I have vegged plenty under hps...

this is brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why would 776 people dislike this (what's wrong with the world these days, ffs).
[youtube]zqfFrCUrEbY[/youtube]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 13, 2013)

sorry doob i guess i stepped outa line bro 

i guess im jealous i gotta watch erryting i eat


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

DST said:


> just dad on with the hps until such times. I have vegged plenty under hps...
> 
> this is brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why would 776 people dislike this (what's wrong with the world these days, ffs).
> [youtube]zqfFrCUrEbY[/youtube]


haha how could you not like that  am workin on m8 just got me clones out of cold storage but my veg gardener ( a learner so my fault really ) has abused them a bit.
they are two weeks n rooted "yes" but with them being butcher clones hes took the dome off a bit quick n not recognised the signs ( or not doing what i told him ) also left them in the dark 30hrs that told to ;( so guess who plays doctor lol give me a week ( i may do a before and after lol )


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 13, 2013)

So I saved my Dog male plant and jizz Qrazy Quake, Smelly fingerz, Dog, blesses berry kush


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 13, 2013)

Sour Cherry


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 13, 2013)

View attachment 2566623 View attachment 2566624 View attachment 2566625 View attachment 2566626View attachment 2566627 View attachment 2566630 View attachment 2566631 View attachment 2566633View attachment 2566634 View attachment 2566635 View attachment 2566636 View attachment 2566637 View attachment 2566639 View attachment 2566640 View attachment 2566641 View attachment 2566642View attachment 2566643 View attachment 2566644


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 13, 2013)

When will the winter end? There will be no 4/20 plantings for me. Maybe 5/20 
The girl and i is going on a little vacation. Im terrified of leaving the girls in the hands of a "friend". When i tell him something hes like yeah yeah i know. But he knows nothing  Ive put numbers on plants and numbers on bottles with the right amount of ferts. He should be able. But still. 5days gone is tooooooooo long.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

i feel for ya hydrogp, I am the same, I write out A4 sheets of instructions for my mate, literally for every single day!!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad I have a friend who knows quite a bit about growing.


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Glad I have a friend who knows quite a bit about growing.


mine,s just learning atm. only giving him the info he needs, his first lesson from me is a small scrog but im also showing him how to keep it perpetual. i put the mind trick on him of - " your looking after my next run so its do or die m8 " ( for the plants/clones not my friend  ) and it seems to have made the info stick a bit more with the extra worry. all in all im just saying beginners mistakes to him i mean it happens to us all dont it just some more regular than others


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't see it!


209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2566623View attachment 2566624View attachment 2566625View attachment 2566626View attachment 2566627View attachment 2566628View attachment 2566630View attachment 2566631View attachment 2566632View attachment 2566633View attachment 2566634View attachment 2566635View attachment 2566636View attachment 2566637View attachment 2566638View attachment 2566639View attachment 2566640View attachment 2566641View attachment 2566642View attachment 2566643View attachment 2566644


[youtube]4RByRezfDqQ[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 13, 2013)

DST said:


> I can't see it!
> 
> [youtube]4RByRezfDqQ[/youtube]


Fuck! will upload them when I get back from my drug test. I haven't smoked in two days! Got a raw blunt with sour cherry with my name on it after my swab test


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck with that....eeeck. My mate just had one for going out to work in the Middle East. He stopped smoking for 3 weeks then pitched up for the test and got told straight away not to worry as they didn't test for drugs, it was more medical, lmfao.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an absolute TON of pistils on one of my plants and another is starting to sprout them all over. They are still vegging. Is that normal?


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I have an absolute TON of pistils on one of my plants and another is starting to sprout them all over. They are still vegging. Is that normal?


a whole TON?hehe

yea its ok,unless you talking cluster of them?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

Nope, no clusters, just two long hairs out each calyx. It's very interesting cuz I have two of them Sour D's, got them from a clone co-op down here. I would think they are working with one pheno, but I guess not as my 2 look pretty different. It would be nice to get different smokes out of them.

Thanks G. I meant to say the pics you posted here and in whodats are looking real nice. Could you remind me how you grow? It's soil right? I know you got 6's. You mess with co2 or anything.

EDIT: yeah... maybe not a whole ton.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2566683
> When will the winter end? There will be no 4/20 plantings for me. Maybe 5/20
> The girl and i is going on a little vacation. Im terrified of leaving the girls in the hands of a "friend". When i tell him something hes like yeah yeah i know. But he knows nothing  Ive put numbers on plants and numbers on bottles with the right amount of ferts. He should be able. But still. 5days gone is tooooooooo long.


Holy Crap We hit 80 yesterday. 

[h=3]TodayMar 13[/h]




80[SUP]°F[/SUP]
47[SUP]°F[/SUP]
Mostly Sunny

Chance of rain:0% Wind: NW at 5 mph Details


[h=3]ThuMar 14[/h]




78[SUP]°[/SUP]
47[SUP]°[/SUP]
Mostly Cloudy

Chance of rain:10% Wind: WNW at 5 mph Details


[h=3]FriMar 15[/h]




79[SUP]°[/SUP]
50[SUP]°[/SUP]
Mostly Cloudy

Chance of rain:10% Wind: NNW at 7 mph Details


[h=3]SatMar 16[/h]




79[SUP]°[/SUP]
46[SUP]°[/SUP]
Sunny

Chance of rain:0% Wind: NW at 8 mph Details


[h=3]SunMar 17[/h]




76[SUP]°[/SUP]
45[SUP]°[/SUP]
Mostly Sunny

Chance of rain:10% Wind: NNW at 7 mph


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2013)

if you're on 40 post per page , have you notied we're on page 1*420.*
...and I will.


cof


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks jig,

my grow style starts off with a nice lil mix




,after i mix it all up,i wet it down with (xtreme tea)speeds up cooking phase





i have two 600 on the ends,and a 1000 in the center




,no CO2,but lots of fresh air/8" vortex fan,big carbon filter,and a/c if need be.

if the plants do not like the mix(to hot),then i feed tea,if plants are to strong for the mix,then i use cns17 grow/bloom.
and i allways keep Fox Farm around,for my full runs of keepers(clones).

hope this helps.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sorry doob i guess i stepped outa line bro
> 
> i guess im jealous i gotta watch erryting i eat


No line was crossed, it's all good.

I only show the pics of the occasional bad food I eat, 'cause who wants to see a big ol' plate of broccoli.

I should be the one to apologize for tempting others who might be struggling with their appetites (especially in a cannabis forum).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2013)

Man alive, I keep getting the occasional whiff of poo while sitting at the Computron 6000&#8482; here and I'm like, "WTF!? Did one of the cats squeeze off a deuce under the desk or something!? Do I have a persistent dingleberry that missed it's calling!? WTF!?!?!?"
Then I remember that I mixed in some of the Jobe's Organics into my soil mix when I up-canned yesterday.
D'oh!
The basic ingredient is composted turkey & chicken poo.
When opening the bag it comes in, it's like walking into a busy chicken coop, in Texas, in July: just an unbelievable stench.
So now I can stop beating on the cats for nothing.
And I can call off the Romulan patrols that are circling Uranus in search of Klingons.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2013)

Holy shit.
Deja vu!
Either I'm repeating myself, or there is a glitch in The Matrix.
As I was typing that it struck me that I had typed the last post before, and had deja vu of typing before while typing it in my deja vu.
Fuck.
I'm not even high, except for the leuky meds (they really fuck with my head).


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Holy shit.
> Deja vu!
> Either I'm repeating myself, or there is a glitch in The Matrix.
> As I was typing that it struck me that I had typed that before, and had deja vu while typing it in my deja vu.
> ...


Thats funny, I had a similar experience here the other day. I thought WTF I swear I have seen this whole page already and made the same reply. Then I realized I had accidentally jumped back 10 pages. lol Puff Puff Puff........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2013)

DST said:


> just dad on with the hps until such times. I have vegged plenty under hps...
> 
> this is brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why would 776 people dislike this (what's wrong with the world these days, ffs).
> [youtube]zqfFrCUrEbY[/youtube]


Damn.
That made me smile & laugh.
And then cry.
Beautiful.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> if you're on 40 post per page , have you notied we're on page 1*420.*
> ...and I will.
> 
> 
> cof


Ya bro beat me to it!

Happy 1420 all!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2013)

Page 1420!!! woot! 
[video=youtube;e9XKVTNs1g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9XKVTNs1g4[/video]

I am very fortunate to be surrounded by such great people 

The best way to smoke green. Fantastic! Taste comes through nicely!
This herb is very smooth to begin with, enjoying it like this makes it that much better.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2013)

Alternating node pR0n:








Up close alternating node pR0n:


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Good afternoon 6er's! How is everyone? 

Well the verdict is in, vinnie has been chopped and ended up with 525 wet. So should be right around 4.5 when dry  I'm satisfied with the outcome, and now for a a few shots 

No more donkey dicks , had to chop them up as they were to dense and have had high RH here lately. Left a few bigger ones though 



And then some trim pr0n 


Have a good day everyone, headed outside to get some shit done


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 13, 2013)

whatup sixers [youtube]Sf5SJ5z7b04[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 13, 2013)

thats a fuzzy plant there doobs, if ya'll like reggae and you use Pandora add snoop lions station. witch is snoop dogs new persona but it doesn't play him. just a lot of good Jamaican smokeing songs. pot liberation songs and so on


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

Good tip bro. I love Pandora.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2013)

I alos dig me some pandora 

Nice haul giggles!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 13, 2013)

Ughhh the weird feeling when u find out a sherrif lives few houses down fuck me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, that sucks.
Sorry to hear that.
I'd be doubling up on ona gel, and using two charcoal canisters to double-scrub.
Run silent, run deep, bro.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ughhh the weird feeling when u find out a sherrif lives few houses down fuck me


I live in the middle of a national disaster area. My nearest neighbor is a block away, and the next like 4 blocks away. Thinking about getting another dog... I always worry about freaks breaking in. Have a german shepherd breeder around here that breeds really nice dogs. Very expensive though. Its worth it for good genetics I guess. Good hips, etc.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2013)

German shepherds are excellant watch dogs and fiercely loyal family pets.....they're around $1000.
Look for European bloodlines-V or VA in their background. It's worth driving a couple hundred miles. Stay away from show dogs.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ughhh the weird feeling when u find out a sherrif lives few houses down fuck me


For real... I'd be cool with that. I like looking good in front of the law. I'd smile and wave and shit. Dude doesn't want to be messing with stuff in his neighborhood. Want stuff quiet round him. You keep it that way I'm sure he would too. Heads up lived next to the sheriff didn't he?

Fuck, I'd prefer sheriff up the road.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> German shepherds are excellant watch dogs and fiercely loyal family pets.....they're around $1000.
> Look for European bloodlines-V or VA in their background. It's worth driving a couple hundred miles. Stay away from show dogs.
> 
> 
> cof


I've had a german shepherd before and she had health issues. I'm going to spend a lot on a good genetic one this time. This is the site I'm looking at http://www.royalair.org/. I think the pick of the litter for a male is around $2500. I have an Akita/Shepherd right now. He's an awesome dog. If anyone gets one of these big dogs let me tell you right now you need to socialize the shit out of them while they are young. I took my dog everywhere when he was a pup so he would be nice. He still protects his home, but loves kids, etc. He literally wags his tail when he sees a little kid. He's awesome 125lbs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2013)

When I was a kid, I'd help a buddy tend to the kennels of about 60 German Shepherds.
They were all being either rehab'd from on-the-job trauma (they were all police dogs), or re-trained because they weren't trained properly to begin with and had personality issues that made them dangerous.
She ("Doc" Eyrie) was also breeding Shepherds and training them. (I liked the puppies the best, as they were friendly)
We had to keep the kennels clean, and feed & water them every day.
Some scary ass dogs, especially when you're 10 years old, and you're surrounded by these dogs who're totally freaking out and wanting to chew through the fences to get at you.
Totally great choice for home security.
Gotta respect the K-9 species.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> When I was a kid, I'd help a buddy tend to the kennels of about 60 German Shepards.
> They were all being either rehab'd from on-the-job trauma (they were all police dogs), or re-trained because they weren't trained properly to begin with and had personality issues that made them dangerous.
> She was also breeding Shepards and training them. (I liked the puppies the best, as they were friendly)
> We had to keep the kennels clean, and feed & water them every day.
> ...


Theres a lot of stupid people who don't understand the power these dogs have. They are bred to protect the herd. They will follow you all over the house, and be right by your side. The would die for their owner. People abuse that, or are too stupid to understand how the dog was bred to think.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, that sucks.
> Sorry to hear that.
> I'd be doubling up on ona gel, and using two charcoal canisters to double-scrub.
> Run silent, run deep, bro.


Ime just going to keep doing what I do fuck him but no more meeting people at end of road in front of his house only reason I found out is I know the guys car and what he looks like and today was wearing full on sherriff outfit weapon and all
I've lived on my road and in my house for 25 years so am aware of what goes on but that slipped me


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> For real... I'd be cool with that. I like looking good in front of the law. I'd smile and wave and shit. Dude doesn't want to be messing with stuff in his neighborhood. Want stuff quiet round him. You keep it that way I'm sure he would too. Heads up lived next to the sheriff didn't he?
> 
> Fuck, I'd prefer sheriff up the road.


I just dnt like the attention I got raided 5 years ago and all I think is everytime they drive by there watching me ime within my limits at all times. I live behind a big parking lot and they like to hang out there also


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 13, 2013)

My dog pinned a sherriff dog down when we got raided ime suprised my dog didn't get shot


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Heres a Little ditty by a 209 band from back in the day. 

[video=youtube;2ARheLNFb8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ARheLNFb8s[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I've had a german shepherd before and she had health issues. I'm going to spend a lot on a good genetic one this time. This is the site I'm looking at http://www.royalair.org/. I think the pick of the litter for a male is around $2500. I have an Akita/Shepherd right now. He's an awesome dog. If anyone gets one of these big dogs let me tell you right now you need to socialize the shit out of them while they are young. I took my dog everywhere when he was a pup so he would be nice. He still protects his home, but loves kids, etc. He literally wags his tail when he sees a little kid. He's awesome 125lbs.


He has some good looking dogs, but 2500 is a little high. There are some pretty good dogs in Colorado-my big males' mom wound up there and she is one stout bitch....and her son is no slouch....totally controlled by an 11 year old.


 
cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> He has some good looking dogs, but 2500 is a little high. There are some pretty good dogs in Colorado-my big males' mom wound up there and she is one stout bitch....and her son is no slouch....totally controlled by an 11 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah, I can't remember if it is actually $2500 or not, but it was close iirc. I'll look around more though. I definitely want one with more german lineage. The show dogs are bad genes imo. They seem like they have weak joints, etc.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi there folks, I've just got back into my gardening,I've been growing for about 5yrs but took a break as some lowlife broke into my garden of weeden and stole all my stock and 6 plants that were ready for the chop . But now I'm back,I grow under a 600w in a 120x120x200 tent with a 6 inch ruck extraction fan,I use a lumatec ballast. I used to do a lot of growing in coco and mud but moved onto hydro about a year ago using Supped up waterfarms. I have just kicked of Growing a pre 98 bubba kush,a jack flash and a cherry cheese x livers all from seed there 10days out there shell. My garden is in its dark period at the min but I'll get some pics up asap. Blunt


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 13, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I can't remember if it is actually $2500 or not, but it was close iirc. I'll look around more though. I definitely want one with more german lineage. The show dogs are bad genes imo. They seem like they have weak joints, etc.


I know I'm a little late but i love dogs. I had a german shepard for 11 years. When I got her the vet said life expectancy was like 8-10 years. I now have 2 full blooded boxers. I got the puppy 8 months ago. The AKC has gotten alot stricter on their breeding due to back in the day all the bad inbreeding, hip problems etc... My point is the genetics in the pure bred dogs are alot better than they were 10 years ago. Well thats my opinion. Back in the day I always ddrove around with my dog,cops always think hard before searching when they have to deal with a dog.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> Hi there folks, I've just got back into my gardening,I've been growing for about 5yrs but took a break as some lowlife broke into my garden of weeden and stole all my stock and 6 plants that were ready for the chop . But now I'm back,I grow under a 600w in a 120x120x200 tent with a 6 inch ruck extraction fan,I use a lumatec ballast. I used to do a lot of growing in coco and mud but moved onto hydro about a year ago using Supped up waterfarms. I have just kicked of Growing a pre 98 bubba kush,a jack flash and a cherry cheese x livers all from seed there 10days out there shell. My garden is in its dark period at the min but I'll get some pics up asap. Blunt


Hey Blunt welcome to the Club  Sounds like you got some fire going on, lets see some pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome back to growing Blunt.  It's such a lovely hobby/ way of life.



method2mymadness said:


> I just dnt like the attention I got raided 5 years ago and all I think is everytime they drive by there watching me ime within my limits at all times. I live behind a big parking lot and they like to hang out there also


I thought you meant like the actual sherriff. I wouldn't like living near a deputy... they might try to impress someone higher up. That sucks.

At least they didn't kill your dog. You read about the Mayor who got raided and they shot his german shepards. One of them was running away when the shot him.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> German shepherds are excellant watch dogs and fiercely loyal family pets.....they're around $1000.
> Look for European bloodlines-V or VA in their background. It's worth driving a couple hundred miles. Stay away from show dogs.
> 
> 
> cof


My friend mail ordered a Check Republic Shepperd pup.
She is an awesome dog!
He paid a lot, and shipping in a crate etc.
We picked her up in SF


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My friend mail ordered a Check Republic Shepperd pup.
> She is an awesome dog!
> He paid a lot, and shipping in a crate etc.
> We picked her up in SF


A Caucasian shepherd?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 13, 2013)

just another reason...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 14, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> A Caucasian shepherd?


I dont know much about the dog breed.
I do know my friend hs the money to get what his research tells him is the best, and he knows a lot about dogs.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I dont know much about the dog breed.
> I do know my friend hs the money to get what his research tells him is the best, and he knows a lot about dogs.


They're some kind of shepherd dog. Go by a lot of names. They get huge, something like 180lbs pretty easily from what I've seen. Think of a huge german shepherd, only more aggressive. You don't see them in the states much though. Not sure if that is what you're talking about. I think they go by Russian mountain dogs or something too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP68trZ6u5k

They have to be so big to fight off wolves and what not on a regular. I'm sure they have german shepherd in them though.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 14, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> They're some kind of shepherd dog. Go by a lot of names. They get huge, something like 180lbs pretty easily from what I've seen. Think of a huge german shepherd, only more aggressive. You don't see them in the states much though. Not sure if that is what you're talking about. I think they go by Russian mountain dogs or something too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP68trZ6u5k


Nah his dog looks like a regular German Sheppard for the most part.
She might actually be a lil thinner than a German Sheppard I would normally see.
She is super athletic and extremely smart and learns fast.
Maybe Ill get a pic if he brings her to work.
He owns a liquor store by my place.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

most big breeds should be thinner than your normally see, we just love to fatten up our pups and not give them enough exercise. forgot the name of this new series that came out of tv that breedsn trains dogs for military and police use ect. badass thin sheppards.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> most big breeds should be thinner than your normally see, we just love to fatten up our pups and not give them enough exercise. forgot the name of this new series that came out of tv that breedsn trains dogs for military and police use ect. badass thin sheppards.


Most people feed their dogs garbage food too. I feed my 125lbs dog probably a cup and a half of his good food a day, and he isn't real skinny. These companies put so much filler into the food it makes them fat, AND they poop a ton. My dog shits like once a day, and that's because he is using most of what he eats. Next dog is going raw beef cuts. Places like sams club sell big hunks of beef that is close to expiring for way cheap, and they will keep forever in the freezer. It's amazing how little a dog really needs of quality food.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 14, 2013)

i know there are a at least a few good men out there the deserve the royal treatment!

[video=youtube;e_iXk3foHx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=e_iXk3foHx8#![/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

My good friend in Glasgow use to live next door to a Policeman who was a Dog handler. He had 3 drug dogs in kennels right outside his conservatory where he use to sit and smoke, lol. Never had any probs, but then he wasn't growing either.

Talking of raids, I went up to the supermarket last night and next door to it there has been this dodgy Cafe opened up a while back by Moroccans or Turks (not 100%). It wasn't a coffeeshop but when I have walked past there was always someone skinning up a joint or smoking one. Loads of dodgey geezers hanging outside, etc. Well it was totally police taped up last night, about 20 officers outside and then I saw the Hit Team (drugs officers who are responsible for checking the coffeeshops, etc). Not sure if it was a grow as I never saw any plants being hauled out (they normally pitchup with a garbage lorry for these things). So may be it was heroin or something...


----------



## supchaka (Mar 14, 2013)

Whenever I look in my room I think, "You must be this tall for this ride" Or is it just me? My AC hasnt kicked on once in this configuration, the kill-a-watt is reading $4 a month at this rate. Im running lights at night, who knows, maybe even in the summer the shit wont run and I just tossed $400 out the window  But it just MIGHT!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

Heroin is starting to get bad around here. I have a "friend" that is in rehab for it off and on all the time. He's a fucking thief and a druggy, but I know how fast shit can go sour. I just keep my distance. Sucks seeing childhood friends go so bad.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Whenever I look in my room I think, "You must be this tall for this ride" Or is it just me?


Make it bud already.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 14, 2013)

so ive been waiting to do this to my girls since december :]
taking a rip now.......





oh shitttt, caaffffffffffffffffffffffffff.. :]]]]]]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Most people feed their dogs garbage food too. I feed my 125lbs dog probably a cup and a half of his good food a day, and he isn't real skinny. These companies put so much filler into the food it makes them fat, AND they poop a ton. My dog shits like once a day, and that's because he is using most of what he eats. Next dog is going raw beef cuts. Places like sams club sell big hunks of beef that is close to expiring for way cheap, and they will keep forever in the freezer. It's amazing how little a dog really needs of quality food.


True Dat! I have a Staffy/Amstaff mix he has had alot of problems with his skin. I started him on raw food, meat,bone veggies. That really worked. Yeah and not so much shit. Its expensive. But worth it.
Day 52 from seed LA Diva Uhmmm smells nice.
View attachment 2568026


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Indeed, where I come from it's rife. 60% of my friends ended up on Broon and one of my best buds overdosed on that shit, not good.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> Heroin is starting to get bad around here. I have a "friend" that is in rehab for it off and on all the time. He's a fucking thief and a druggy, but I know how fast shit can go sour. I just keep my distance. Sucks seeing childhood friends go so bad.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Indeed, where I come from it's rife. 60% of my friends ended up on Broon and one of my best buds overdosed on that shit, not good.


My good friend has a lot of tools and what not in his garage and this kid was scoping his house out. He said he went outside his garage to take a piss, and he saw a truck chilling outside of it at like 3am. The tore off when they saw him. He probably has 30 grand in random tools there. This kid has already stole from him too. I'm sure he will be in prison soon enough. Him and his bro moved across country for rehab, but im sure they will be back at it soon enough.

Man this guy would steal $100 worth of shit from you in an instance. He fucked me over once, and I told him we were done. My friendship costs a hell of a lot more than $100. I like having people I can count on when shit hits the fan and knowing they owe me, or I owe them. That's how it should be.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

there you go with geezers again D, now its dodgy geezers. reminds me of the greasers [youtube]WpHEcDSYtiA[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Well I washed my hands of the last of them when one was over staying with me for New Year (only because his Mum had arranged it and wanted him in a better place). So when he leaves I check his bag and at the bottom there are some of my CD's (was over 10 years ago now), and even though he left me some of his, why did he deem it necessary to take extra cd's of mine without telling me, like I would have minded....and that was after me having to put up with his bloody constant dripping nose and him being a liability over the whole holiday....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy Pi Day! 

Think about it...


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

a few Bratt Packers in that film eh....lol.


dababydroman said:


> there you go with geezers again D, now its dodgy geezers. reminds me of the greasers [youtube]WpHEcDSYtiA[/youtube]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Well I washed my hands of the last of them when one was over staying with me for New Year (only because his Mum had arranged it and wanted him in a better place). So when he leaves I check his bag and at the bottom there are some of my CD's (was over 10 years ago now), and even though he left me some of his, why did he deem it necessary to take extra cd's of mine without telling me, like I would have minded....and that was after me having to put up with his bloody constant dripping nose and him being a liability over the whole holiday....


Right man? I had a friend that I let move in with me like 10 years ago when I was in college. I told him he needed to clean the fuck up or I was having nothing of it. He assured me he was clean, and going to try to straighten up like me and go to school or whatever. I come to here from another friend that he had needles and all that crap in his bag. I gave him a good home, food, etc. I went out of town, bought him a bus ticket, and told him to get on it because I didn't want to see him there when I got home. I was really mad. I mean I know drugs can grab hold of you, but I moved a long ways away to get away from that shit, and he brings it with him. I sent him packing, no questions asked. I still feel bad about it.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

I feel ya, im just sayin cause you called me a geezer ya geezer. haha damn im sipping cran lemonade with whiskey and feeling nice.. appreciateing the 600 I have more friends on here than face book hah.. partially cause I have no friends on facebook.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> I feel ya, im just sayin cause you called me a geezer ya geezer. haha damn im sipping cran lemonade with whiskey and feeling nice.. appreciateing the 600 I have more friends on here than face book hah.. partially cause I have no friends on facebook.


fuck facebook bro. The best friends I have don't have facebook. I don't have facebook either. That shit will die soon enough.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

shiet, I dropped a tear to the book when I was locked up. tell me if you don't relate to a greaser! hah.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

yea fuck facebook, its what normal people do on the internet I think.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

There's only so much help you can give, there still needs to be a small amount of get up and get back to it within these people as well. The same guy went inside as he got mixed up with this stupid mofo who thought he was the man, they ended up kicking the shit out of this young lad and then stabbing him 4 times in the arse....they then decided to come to my house with a fukkin carry out and promptly started bragging about their exploits. Needless to say I had the police in my house, I got into shit for having roaches and what not in my ashtray when they arrived (which they threatened me with if I didn't tell them all about what had happened). And then when the guy was inside, he never sent me a pass to visit him as I wasn't bringing him heroin. Then had the cheek to phone me on Xmas day, my Mum is screaming, "get out yer bed, Stephs on the phone!" I am like, how cool, my bud giving me a call on Xmas. First thing he said. "I need money man, I am getting done over if I don't get at least £100 together today..." Well Merry Fukkin Xmas to you dip shit. It took me years to shake those fools out of my life.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

fuck man D, im sorry to hear that but in a way im glad to know someone elese has gone threw some shit and made it out.. except I feel like im going threw it right now the people I grew up around always tried to down me simply because they knew I was getting respect and blah blah but I was just smaller and they were a little older so where I grew up there was only a few hustlers who realized this and did there own thing and we are all still connected and the other fuckers are still just busters... I know if it was up to us everything would work out perfect right.. business oriented minds... im a youngster in that's in a weird position that has to ride the edge of defending himself and the law.. knowing if I defend myself accordingly I will have to deal with the law.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> There's only so much help you can give, there still needs to be a small amount of get up and get back to it within these people as well. The same guy went inside as he got mixed up with this stupid mofo who thought he was the man, they ended up kicking the shit out of this young lad and then stabbing him 4 times in the arse....they then decided to come to my house with a fukkin carry out and promptly started bragging about their exploits. Needless to say I had the police in my house, I got into shit for having roaches and what not in my ashtray when they arrived (which they threatened me with if I didn't tell them all about what had happened). And then when the guy was inside, he never sent me a pass to visit him as I wasn't bringing him heroin. Then had the cheek to phone me on Xmas day, my Mum is screaming, "get out yer bed, Stephs on the phone!" I am like, how cool, my bud giving me a call on Xmas. First thing he said. "I need money man, I am getting done over if I don't get at least £100 together today..." Well Merry Fukkin Xmas to you dip shit. It took me years to shake those fools out of my life.


Yeah, I love the friends who first thing they do when they call you is ask you for something. There is this chick I know that does this shit every time she calls. I ignore her most the time, but we have a pretty long connection. It's like jesus fuck, you don't ever call to see whats up that's for sure, and I don't ever ask her for anything. She asks me for something, and if I don't get back to her right away she has a fit. My boys says she does the same shit to them. She is a friend I guess, but she only calls when she needs something. She has nothing to offer us though. Like we help her with her car, smoke her up, etc.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

that's what you call a hoe with a complex.. she thinks she cann get anything cause shes a female.. shes hoes need reality spit to them in a real way lol. all I can say.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> that's what you call a hoe with a complex.. she thinks she cann get anything cause shes a female.. shes hoes need reality spit to them in a real way lol. all I can say.


Yeah, its complicated. She was my boys girl before he passed away, but she doesn't do herself many favors.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

shit does get complicated, on a happier note; I might have the chance to grow sometime soon in northern cali.. I hope it works out because of now, growing is the only skill I have. not to mention hustling.. witch is what im not interested in anymore.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuk me, if you think working the streets and hustlin is a hrad thing, try working with Big business....total cunts! SO I been running a project with a company who employs over 20,000 people worldwide. I employ guys who then work as engineers for these people. I pay my guys a week before the end of the month, before I can even fully invoice for their months work. Ok, I make some money from it, but get this, in the 5 months they been working on this project, muggins here has not even been paid a full month yet from his client. And this is the response I get from the managed service provider (they basically sit in between the BIG company, the the Plebeians like me - basically all they do is take a couple of % of the margin and think they do some sort of management service.....

_Unfortunately we are still awaiting payment on your invoices, to allow us to remit the funds to you. I can assure you that our Credit Control Department is chasing them constantly to get the monies in, and as soon as we have any update on when the funds will be received, we will inform you.

I am sorry I cannot give you any further information than that at this time._

Cunts owe me over 45,000 euros! Oh, yeh, sorry, nothing to tell you here......FFS, I think I need to go and take my frustrations out on something. I got a Livers to chop but I think I'll wait until I have calmed down a bit.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

oh yeh, and we got to be grateful to big business for letting us work with them....aaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhh. Ok, I am out before I bring any more derpessing shit down on you guys, you'll all be on smack or broon if I go on moaning like this.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah, I worked for a pretty big corporation. I know how that shit works.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

shit at this point all im saying is, hire me shitt. one thing I am weary of though, is big business and corps.. wouldent mmind owning one, but I know as a youngin and witch I still am, I remember justify stealing steaks n shit because I knew bitch ass walmart was still getting paid.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah that's life. Some people steal through the legal system some through their own means. I don't see much difference in it. A lot of corporations are robbing people every day. Too big to fail type shit. Student loans are doing it right now.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

not to mention I used to steal all my clothes from burlingtons coat factory while I was like 14 with like 5 g's already saved up..greedy knew no better.. and we weren't scared beacuase the rules were if somebody try'ed to grab your homeboy you had to atleast punch them. but we weren't gunna let any of us get caught at that point. as you grow older though shit changes. yea.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> not to mention I used to steal all my clothes from burlingtons coat factory while I was like 14 with like 5 g's already saved up..greedy knew no better.. and we weren't scared beacuase the rules were if somebody try'ed to grab your homeboy you had to atleast punch them. but we weren't gunna let any of us get caught at that point. as you grow older though shit changes. yea.


My boy was the same way. I don't really steal, but I get it. My friend had easily $100,000 in savings by the time he was 25, and he still stole, shafted people on tips, etc. Greed is kind of funny. I have a great uncle that was easily worth 50 million (owns a ton of farm land) and he worked his ass off till he died at 92. He still shopped at goodwill, never spent a dime etc. He worked his whole life for a dollar, and never spent any before he died.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

yea man sucks.. the fact is I used to go hungry before I spent two bucks and jack in the box I would wait till I got home no matter what.. save'd 10 grand by 16 and went to juvi and got robbed while I was gone. hard shit.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 14, 2013)

I was reading the dope issues and can relate. I've never seen a area like this wwith so many dope addicts. I've lost 3 friends in 2 years because of it. I'm thankfull I never developed a taste for it. I'm big into the hippy music scene here. I remember 10 years ago you show up to a festival with dope you'de get ran out and not nicely. Nowadays thats what half the people are running around looking for. Didn't they learn from Jerry. In the last year my girlfriends little brother went from snorting oxy's to shooting dope. Her family asked me to help by talking to him. Unfortunately he's 27 and mommy has always paid his way. To this day she pays all his bills and he doesn't have to work. I had to tell her before I ever try to help she has to quit paying his bills. explained she might as well be buying it for him.The shit sucks but to each his own. I LLLOOOOOOVVVVEEEE me some acid. I'm pretty sure people would say the 2000 plus hits I've had in my life isn't safe either.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 14, 2013)

Now more on the thread topic gowing green. I'm getting ready to transplant into the finnal pot before they go outside. I've always used a mixture of equall parts composte,organic potting soil, and part of my soil it's going in outside. Now that I plan on growing some inside I was wondering what you guys suggest. For the amount I need i'm really notlooking to spend $22 a bag from the hydro store. For the inside plants would 1/3 composte,1/3 organic garden soil(from regular nursery),1/3 mixture of perlite,bone mill, bat guano work. Just throwing a starting point out there.Thanks for the input.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll let one of the locals boys from your side of the pond suggest some products. Me, I buy normal store bags of compost when needed (none of my compost is going to be ready for another month or so...but I do recycle my old pots and use them as well). Then I add mycorrhizae which comes in the form of a dried nutrient that I get a couple of kilos for like 10 euros. I then add this and Kalk (which is a Calcium/MG based product for lawns) and if I got some handy which I dont at the moment (need to order some) I aslo add Diatomeceous Earth, has loads of micro elements in it, Zinc and Iron for example. And thats it. A 50 litre bag of soil costs me about 3-4 euro, I use maybe a cup of the dried myco's and nutes, as well as a cup of kal and a splash of DE. Mix well and pot up. I get several runs out of my connifer dried nutes


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> I'll let one of the locals boys from your side of the pond suggest some products. Me, I buy normal store bags of compost when needed (none of my compost is going to be ready for another month or so...but I do recycle my old pots and use them as well). Then I add mycorrhizae which comes in the form of a dried nutrient that I get a couple of kilos for like 10 euros. I then add this and Kalk (which is a Calcium/MG based product for lawns) and if I got some handy which I dont at the moment (need to order some) I aslo add Diatomeceous Earth, has loads of micro elements in it, Zinc and Iron for example. And thats it. A 50 litre bag of soil costs me about 3-4 euro, I use maybe a cup of the dried myco's and nutes, as well as a cup of kal and a splash of DE. Mix well and pot up. I get several runs out of my connifer dried nutes


Thanks alot.This gives me a refrence point to work with. I don't mind spending money on decent nutes but 22bag for soil is a little high in my mind. I have a composte pile of my own but I have clay soil on top of a hill. Thats why I incorperate it into my outside stuff so its not a total shock when it gets put in it outside. I swear I live in a swamp on top of a hill. The drainage is so bad I have to dig a drainage ditch around any gardens I have. Thats another reason for the move inside. Well I have 8 hours to research before the girl comes home a takes me on my weekly shopping trip of the hill.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 14, 2013)

Well sorry guys, can't find my fucken camera


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 14, 2013)

Good morning today.

Spent a hr trying to find it!! Gave up for now. Plants are doing good. Me on the other had, I might not have the net for a month or so, but will try to post pics on my son's ps3(fuck) yup bills are backed up till I can make so money soon. So My net has to go till I can catch up on other bills first. I chopped my Cheese pie, and blue pit, last night, so that will help me some what, well at less put food on the table.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

Waddup fellas. Was wondering what your take on LEDs are? A friend of mine just droppet of two 90wLED ufos. It seems like a nice addition to where the hps does not really hit. Looks pretty and cant hurt im shure  Picture spam!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 14, 2013)

Would be nice to get my damn taxes, they told me 2 weeks, now it's 4 more! Got to love ca.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Good lcuk getting things sorted. And Hydro, extra lights are great as long as they don't effect other environmental factors (i.e Temperature increases). But LED's should be good for that.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hey Blunt welcome to the Club  Sounds like you got some fire going on, lets see some pics.


Thanks for the welcome worm mate Will put some pics up later today but to be hounest there's not a lot to see at the mo but at least you Will see how fast these babys grow from seed in the farms.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi there hydro mate I've used led's in the past and they work fantastic along side a hps.I had them in 1tent and not in the other and I pulled a good bit more herb from the tent that had the led's in.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty colours aswell lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Waddup fellas. Was wondering what your take on LEDs are? A friend of mine just droppet of two 90wLED ufos. It seems like a nice addition to where the hps does not really hit. Looks pretty and cant hurt im shure  Picture spam!!
> View attachment 2568252View attachment 2568254View attachment 2568255View attachment 2568256View attachment 2568257View attachment 2568258View attachment 2568261


I supplemented my last grow with an LED (veg spectrum) and the plants seemed to love it. I definitely felt that the plants that were getting a good amount of light from both sources had the best bud structure.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> fuck facebook bro. The best friends I have don't have facebook. I don't have facebook either. That shit will die soon enough.


Me to brotha. I haven't been on that shit in a deep min. I had it at the beginning but it quickly faded with me. I don't think I've been on there in over 3 years lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

Waddup blunt! Welcome to the club of awesomeness :=) Yea very pretty  When the 600 hps is on you dont even see the red light.
My Diva is supposed to be finished in 3 weeks, Afghan Kush Ryder looks alot more frosty, but not nearly as big. How long would you flush your hempy buckets?
Turn the vents on max and dance!
[video=youtube;FlSbCKne7zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlSbCKne7zE[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Me to brotha. I haven't been on that shit in a deep min. I had it at the beginning but it quickly faded with me. I don't think I've been on there in over 3 years lol.


I think Denmark has the highest % of facebook users compared to size. Not being on facebook would make me look like a criminal or some psycho lol  I dont use it that much. But i have to be there lol. Every one is.
On facebook im just a family loving pet guy


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

I just fell over some talking about roots being soaked in water for 36hours prior to harvest. It should help extract (chlorophyll?) from the plant. Any input on that one?
Wohoo time for Weed Country


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know about that. I like to let my plants dry out as much as possible before I chop them down if possible.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I just fell over some talking about roots being soaked in water for 36hours prior to harvest. It should help extract (chlorophyll?) from the plant. Any input on that one?
> Wohoo time for Weed Country


You should also hang them upside down so all the THC drains out of the roots.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 14, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Would be nice to get my damn taxes, they told me 2 weeks, now it's 4 more! Got to love ca.


it took us like 6 fucking weeks to get our return. We filed like january 18 and they would only say there was some issues in the system


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> You should also hang them upside down so all the THC drains out of the roots.


Ah shit. Didnt even know i should have kept the roots on. The thread i found it in the guy said his grandpa boiled, yes -BOILED- the roots lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2013)

Howdy 6 

Sorry Iv only skimmed the last two or three pages... 

Not much to add, except "ILP" I love pr0n  

[video=youtube;fuqlRcmmyPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuqlRcmmyPw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Kve_N8rmmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kve_N8rmmQ[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Ah shit. Didnt even know i should have kept the roots on. The thread i found it in the guy said his grandpa boiled, yes -BOILED- the roots lol.


Not to worry mate. I think worm was just having a laugh. There are many tales around about how to get the most from your plant. Leave your plant in dark, drown it in water, starve it of water, shaking the plants, poking holes in the leaves, hanging them upside down with their roots on, harvesting on a full moon, harvest in the middle of lights off, etc etc. I'm sure some of them work, and some are hogwash. But all are fun to think about.

I loved the one thread where the dude just strait up tortured the plants at the end... put nails through their stalks, shaking the shit out of them. Was a pretty funny thread.



whodatnation said:


> Sorry Iv only skimmed the last two or three pages...




Me too.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

[h=2]"drowning ?[/h]so i read this on riu has anyone tried this with autos ? if not i may give it a go with my next harvest unless someone can give me a good reason not to not shure on the science of it so thought i would ask here as im shure somone will have a better idea than me 


Harvesting Curing Drying - Take Back the Knowledge

There is an old hippie growers myth that says to soak the roots in water for 3 to 10 days before harvest this is not to be confused with the flush that everyone talks about (you all know I don't flush before harvest, I flush always) the tip/myth is supposed to improve the quality of our smoke. I have to admit that I never paid it much attention until now because I have now proven it is not a myth and has some scientific validation.

What it amounts to is a way to start the cure prior to harvest while the plant is still alive. This is an incredible find as far as I am concerned and I can not wait to try it. what it amounts to is starving the plant of oxygen by drowning it, if in hydro take away the bubbles or spray fill the tank with water and wait, if in a pot either continuously water it (keep it wet/soaked) or stick the pot in a bigger bucket of water.

I need to add some background info as I'm getting ahead of myself, most of you know that if you add sugar and yeast together it ferments into alcohol giving off CO2. The basic definition of Fermentation is the act of breaking down sugars into alcohol and our plants do this internally thru a natural process even while growing. The act of fermentation is a oxidation/reduction process (explained in prior post) just as most plant functions seem to be. Also please be aware that N is needed for proper fermintation to take place.

Here is the info I found verifying that this old hippie myth is real,,,,,

MrMistery wrotejules

Plants use photosynthesis to make sugars out of water, CO2 and sunlight. But a plant cell (like any other cell) cannot use sugars for their cellular processes, it needs to break down the sugars and make ATP. Basically, the only difference between humans and plants in this chapter is that plants make their own sugars, while we get ours from food. But we still both need to use those sugars, and we do that through cellular respiration.

@douglebod
Fermentation is strictly defined as any way of anaerobically degrade pyruvic acid and recycle NAD+ to keep glycolysis going. You can then categorize this process as lactic acid fermentation (where pyruvate accepts electrons from NADH directly and becomes lactate), alcoholic fermentation (where pyruvate is first decarboxylated to acetaldehyde which then accepts electrons from NADH to become ethanol) and others (which are much more obscure). So technically, human cells are able to carry out lactic acid fermentation. Liver cells also have the enzyme alcohol dehydrogenase (responsible for ethanol formation in yeast and other fungi), but we use it in the reverse direction so to speak to get rid of any alcohol which we consume by converting it to pyruvate.
Plants however, can carry out alcoholic fermatation. They don't normally do it, because plants are usually in contact with oxygen. However, if you flood the root of a plant for about a week the cells are starved of oxygen, and because of this they will start carrying out alcoholic fermentation to survive.

-Andrei

very true
that is what my bio textbook says.
just to complete the last part
in alcoholic pathway ethanol forms a waste while the lactate formed in the lactate pathway can be broken down further. that is what leads to the oxygen debt

found here,
http://www.biology-online.org/biolog...bout16671.html

and,


Alcoholic Fermentation In Plants

By the following, which we find in the London Gardener's Chronicle, it will be seen that the discovery is somewhat akin to those of Prof. Burrill and others in this country:
"When plants are deprived of oxygen gas it appears that alcohol is formed in all their tissues without the aid of any ferment. If a vegetable cell containing sugar be cut off from its supply of oxygen - be suffocated, in fact - the sugar it contains becomes broken up or changed into carbonic acid, alcohol, and other products. Moreover, the various alcoholic ferments only produce their effects under the same conditions. Alcoholic fermentation, then, depends solely on the suffocation of a living cell containing sugar. Starting from these ascertained facts, M. Van Tieghem, in a recent number of the Annales Agronomiques, alludes to a peculiar disease in apple trees due to a suffocation of the roots, followed by the production of alcohol in their tissues. On microscopic examination the tissues were found healthy, except the medullary rays, the cells of which, instead of containing starch or sugar, contained brown oily globules, the residue left after the formation of the alcohol, which latter is diffused throughout the root, tinging the cells of a characteristic brown color, and giving rise to an easily detected alcoholic odor.
Judging from these appearances what was the nature of the disease, M. Van Tieghem made inquiries as to the character of the soil, and from this, as well as the fact that the season had been extremely wet, his diagnosis was confirmed, and he in consequence prescribed efficient drainage as the remedy for the disease, and with good effect."

Found this. Seems interesting enough to try..​


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd say try it.  Worst care, you waste some time.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;M_aSnLNxXfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_aSnLNxXfo[/video]


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 14, 2013)

hi again hydro mate,I ain't done a hemp in a long time but a week is long enough imo . I try to feed my plants for as long as possible as as I think if you leach all your mineral elements from your roots to leach nutrients out of the leaves and buds takes away the plants ability to produce higher yields so I use vitalink flushing agent with great results but you'll get a different answer from everyone you ask as its all down to what works for them but I used to do a flush for a week using just water hydro grows and 10 days soil grows,hope this helps but as I said before its what works for you that counts.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

Saw a youtube video with a guy smashing his plants repeatedly to the floor. Claiming that after 20 min only the strong thc was left. That nearly killed me


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> And then you got Bitch slapped,
> 
> She can't have taken that very well mate?


Not really dst she called herself a bitch for 9 months too soo both of us were right hahaha .


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Saw a youtube video with a guy smashing his plants repeatedly to the floor. Claiming that after 20 min only the strong thc was left. That nearly killed me



Post that video lmao !


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Blue Dream and Berry white prOn, been curing for about a month. Definitely can taste the difference from dirt. Not as earthy and harsh, really sweet with almost no ash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> *"drowning ?*
> 
> so i read this on riu has anyone tried this with autos ? if not i may give it a go with my next harvest unless someone can give me a good reason not to not shure on the science of it so thought i would ask here as im shure somone will have a better idea than me
> 
> ...



Sorry mate I fail to see how plants fermenting alcohol is relevant to the cure and how it improves the quality of the final product.

If I'm missing something fundamental can somebody fill me in?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

I definitely notice a difference in ash between soil and hydro. Looks nice bro. Do you like either one better?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 2568768
.........


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I definitely notice a difference in ash between soil and hydro. Looks nice bro. Do you like either one better?


I think I like the Hydro better to tell you the truth. It seems to be less of a burden on my cigarette smoking lungs. I was switching from Indoor to Outdoor for a few weeks and noticed that right away. I have hated on a lot of peoples hydro in the past thinking it will always taste the same. I have definitely changed my tune. But most people around here (in my town  )grow shitty weed and that will never change.

stoner edit: If you were referring to which strain I prefer? I like the blue dream better. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha... I was refering to the smokes... but I like the other analysis too. I'm excited to see what I think of my first soil run vs my hydro. I have always liked the taste of my hydro to anyones soil or hydro for that matter. Like you said it's a little more smooth. Might not stink as much as soil, but I feel like the hydro is more perfumy, but doesn't stink as much, whatever that means. And like you said the smoke seems less thick or something. Maybe it's just that you can't flush in soil like you can in hydro? Who knows.

Ain't growing weed fun?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pros for me for doing hydro over soil is:

Soil is heavy, and dirty. 
Hydro you just dump the shit down the drain. 
There is no testing ph runoff or any of that shit. 
Faster vegging in my experience. 
I suck at soil. 

I can see if you do small scale soil grows, but really I don't understand why so many people think hydro is so hard. It's just keep your ph at 5.8, and learning your pheno.


----------



## zVice (Mar 14, 2013)

isn't this what riddlem3 was always talking about?

EDIT: link>> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing-12.html 



The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate I fail to see how plants fermenting alcohol is relevant to the cure and how it improves the quality of the final product.
> 
> If I'm missing something fundamental can somebody fill me in?





HydroGp said:


> *"drowning ?*
> 
> so i read this on riu has anyone tried this with autos ? if not i may give it a go with my next harvest unless someone can give me a good reason not to not shure on the science of it so thought i would ask here as im shure somone will have a better idea than me
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't feel that either way is difficult.
Just different.
Plant problems in soil develop more slowly, and are corrected more slowly, so people over-correct and make it worse instead of waiting for results to show that will indicate the problem is resolved.
Hydro problems can happen quick, but are also quickly corrected, or quickly made worse if mis-diagnosed.
Six of one, or half a dozen of the other.
I prefer to use the run-off from my hempy to feed my soil grow, to not add to the problems of the local water supply.
If I wasn't growing soil alongside my hempy, I'd take the run off outside and feed it to a tree, or other plants in need (not practical in snowy climes during winter, I know).
We have decent water where I'm at, and I don't bother with pH or TDS measurements, though I would if I had issues with my grows, but no problems for the past 6 years that weren't my fault.
I like the simplicity of hydro and having direct control of the feeding process (hempy's are my only hydro experience so far, which is as simple as it gets for hydro), but I also love to get my hands dirty, and I love the smell of a healthy, loamy soil, and I love an organically sustained grow where only water is needed. 
I haven't noticed a difference in taste or smokeability (sic?) or potency (when I have it, the only time I'm not toking is when I sleep) between the two, but my current grow will be the first where I will have a true side-by-side comparison available for anecdotal testing (it's all in the name of science, of course  )


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

I had forgotten about riddlem3. I wonder if he still runs his forum.

As for soil/hydro, what I'm finding so far is that soil is like 10 x's less work. I didn't even open the door to my closet yesterday. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I found hydro difficult, just seemed like I was always in there doing something.

Haha... which brings a thought to mind. What I was doing most of the time was training/ pruning the plants. Why I'm not doing that this grow so much is because they grow SO FUCKING SLOW in soil. Not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but if I was vegging this long in hydro my plants would be at least twice as big. At least. So it's trade off's I guess.

I feel like I'm leaning toward hydro just because of the time. Seems a waste of electricity to veg a plant twice as long as you would in hydro. And a waste of time. It's still early though. I haven't even hit 12/12. Should probably wait to smoke some buds before I decide what's worth what.


----------



## zVice (Mar 14, 2013)

you can definitely taste a difference in hyrdo (even coco) as opposed to organic soil.
but agree, it does feel much much slower especially in veg

wonder if anyone has vegged in coco then switched to soil for flowering
coco already seems to be kind of an inbetweener from "pure hydro" and soil
but handwatering is a pain in the ass :/
water every second day

do love that coco though.









jigfresh said:


> I had forgotten about riddlem3. I wonder if he still runs his forum.
> 
> As for soil/hydro, what I'm finding so far is that soil is like 10 x's less work. I didn't even open the door to my closet yesterday. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I found hydro difficult, just seemed like I was always in there doing something.
> 
> ...


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

its a beautiful day, computer wont load up any pics for some reason. maybe later.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

That's about the only advantage of hydro that I can see is that once you have the feeding dialed in, the plant receives it's maximum amount of nutrients and can grow to it's relative maximum potential in a shorter amount of time.
For those who make part, or all, of their wages with cannabis, it'd be the way to go.
I mentioned before how back in the early '80's some of us idjits bad-mouthing hydro-grown cannabis as well as weed grown from clones.
I never made the judgement to either, as I was just happy to have decent green to enjoy.
When we'd get wet weed, we thought it was because it was grown hydro, even though it was just weed that wasn't dried (fucking thieves ripping off us desperate idjits), or if it was weak ass stuff blaming it on weed grown from clones.
Thank FSM I (and others) grew out of those days.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate I fail to see how plants fermenting alcohol is relevant to the cure and how it improves the quality of the final product.
> 
> If I'm missing something fundamental can somebody fill me in?


No need to be sorry. Damn ive been reading and reading trying to get a great answer for you. Im so high and tired. What i get from it is fermenting alcohol is "cureing". By soaking the roots you start the cureing process before harvest and putting in jars for traditional cure. The breaking down of sugar is needed, and this is just another way of doing so. Could cause a better smoke. Ill have to read more into it. Hopefully find something in Danish 
Without fermentation (CURE) we would be smoking chlorophyll and other bad substancess. <-- Right?
Shit my brain is crying. Hope i got it right  Night Night 
Heres a more extensive explanation: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

I see almost no difference between coco and soil.
One uses the shredded husks of coconuts, and the other uses the crushed up rocks.
It's the microbes that we grow within the substrate that sustains the plants.
When we eschew the use of microbes, then coco becomes a hydro method, just as using perlite (a rock) by itself is a hydro method.
The coco and the perlite are merely there to retain moisture & nutrients, and to provide physical support as the plant grows larger.
(over simplified, I know)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry guys (and gal/s):
(late lunch/early dinner, or "lunner", as I like to call it)


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2013)

Good evening 6ers!! Hope everyone had a good day. I know I did. I sampled a small bud of vinnie and put her in my pax and daaaaaaaaamn. 

Oh and my 3 headed monster is for sure a girl!!!!!! Good days. Well off to go play bball with the kids hope everyone has a great evening! 

Peace and stay high guys


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 14, 2013)

Good shizz 600 watters glad to see our page is still booming strong as ever  


Jig i have only ever grown hydro becasue i was inspired by your early hydro runs. I would have to say having been a mostly soil guy that hydro was def alot faster on the veg side. And even in flower things seemed to progress much more rapidly and needed alot more care and attention. I kinda liked that myself hehe. Soil is just so much more chill and slow but very forgiving, but also the taste is something that cant be ignored. As others have mentioned coco is kinda the best of both worlds which is what im dabbling with now. I dont really know jack about it yet but im learning  

PS has anyone ever tried top dressing with pine chips? ive heard of outdoor growers using this tech to give the herb the piney taste we all love, but have personally never seen it done. ???  1BMM


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I don't feel that either way is difficult.
> Just different.
> Plant problems in soil develop more slowly, and are corrected more slowly, so people over-correct and make it worse instead of waiting for results to show that will indicate the problem is resolved.
> Hydro problems can happen quick, but are also quickly corrected, or quickly made worse if mis-diagnosed.
> ...


I actually don't dump it down the drain, but in my sump pump. Not sure if that is better. It pumps it out in my yard where it makes the grass around it huge, and weeds grow like crazy.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> No need to be sorry. Damn ive been reading and reading trying to get a great answer for you. Im so high and tired. What i get from it is fermenting alcohol is "cureing". By soaking the roots you start the cureing process before harvest and putting in jars for traditional cure. The breaking down of sugar is needed, and this is just another way of doing so. Could cause a better smoke. Ill have to read more into it. Hopefully find something in Danish
> Without fermentation (CURE) we would be smoking chlorophyll and other bad substancess. <-- Right?
> Shit my brain is crying. Hope i got it right  Night Night
> Heres a more extensive explanation: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


Pretty sure you aren't breaking down sugar, but breaking down chlorophyll and nitrogen/phosphorus among other nutrients in the leaves that turn into sugar, terpenoids, flavonoids etc. I've done quite a bit of reading on curing, and not just in cannabis.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey guys! Long time no see all these beautiful flowers. So again the droopy issue hit! Both times same strain and both where at the 7 week mark. Which is right when they are great for the pickings. During the harvest I noticed my roots had turned from white to brownish thu out flower and at the very bottom they where a different color. Slimy and would brake right off. Guessing root rot which tells me before my next run I need to get a better air pump. Want that comercial one. 

I had to rush harvest a bit as it wasn't planned. So I did it about an hour before lights off. Is that really a bad thing to not wait for lights out? Think I read some were that it's best to wait for lights out but idk. Looks great to me so I can't call it. My sativas are still scrogging it out. Added a second pump and air stone. Thinking of adding a third set to ensure plenty of oxygen. I'll try and post a couple pics.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry guys (and gal/s):
> (late lunch/early dinner, or "lunner", as I like to call it)


 Alright Doobie, I will see your Tomato Pizza and raise you Breakfast for Dinner.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

Bacon trumps all!
I'm almost hungry again now!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

I dont think you gays and gals know how much lover i have for you all, it really hurts i9t makes me cry.....sorry, soppy twat.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> I dont think you gays and gals know how much lover i have for you all, it really hurts i9t makes me cry.....sorry, soppy twat.


..most of us aren't gay


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> I dont think you gays and gals know how much lover i have for you all, it really hurts i9t makes me cry.....sorry, soppy twat.


Somebody find the Happy Juice?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

mate, I havent; fuked a rusty hole in a while, I am dronky and I love you all!!!!!!! so FUK OFF!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

It's called 18yrd old glenlivet....mmmm


wormdrive66 said:


> Somebody find the Happy Juice?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> Good shizz 600 watters glad to see our page is still booming strong as ever
> 
> 
> 
> PS has anyone ever tried top dressing with pine chips? ive heard of outdoor growers using this tech to give the herb the piney taste we all love, but have personally never seen it done. ???  1BMM


I know for a fact you can taste the forest in certain pot. It will pick up Pine, Manzanita, sage even the Ocean. Some people say I'm crazy but I know what I taste. Same thing with wine and whiskey right?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

what. who waham, where, fuk off you big knob scratcher, much love from the 1017Dam!



1badmasonman said:


> Good shizz 600 watters glad to see our page is still booming strong as ever
> 
> 
> Jig i have only ever grown hydro becasue i was inspired by your early hydro runs. I would have to say having been a mostly soil guy that hydro was def alot faster on the veg side. And even in flower things seemed to progress much more rapidly and needed alot more care and attention. I kinda liked that myself hehe. Soil is just so much more chill and slow but very forgiving, but also the taste is something that cant be ignored. As others have mentioned coco is kinda the best of both worlds which is what im dabbling with now. I dont really know jack about it yet but im learning
> ...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> what. who waham, where, fuk off you big knob scratcher, much love from the 1017Dam!


Hahahhaha . hahahahhaha Knob Scratcher!! hahahhaha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

In classic form tonight D. I love you too... that goes for the rest of you. Even if I can't stand your stupid ass I got nothing but love.

Spent the evening with my cousin who's visiting from Denmark. Had the cutest little kid. Reminded me of myself when I was young. I usually don't get along with 3 year olds, but we hit it right off.

Happy Thrusday night/ Friday morn!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I know for a fact you can taste the forest in certain pot. It will pick up Pine, Manzanita, sage even the Ocean. Some people say I'm crazy but I know what I taste. Same thing with wine and whiskey right?


There are actual terpenoids, and flavonoids that have the pine scent in them. My SSH pheno tasted like pine. The terpenoid, or flavonoid is called pine something. Pot has a ton of different smells, and flavors. It's a very unique plant.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

oh fuk off jig, we love you to you big prik!

omg I am so dronk you cannot imagine!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

terpenwhathefukpids!!!!!


hornedfrog2000 said:


> There are actual terpenoids, and flavonoids that have the pine scent in them. My SSH pheno tasted like pine. The terpenoid, or flavonoid is called pine something. Pot has a ton of different smells, and flavors. It's a very unique plant.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> oh fuk off jig, we love you to you big prik!
> 
> omg I am so dronk you cannot imagine!


I got a big bottle I was gonna sip on, but fuck it, I'm tired so off to sleep I go.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> terpenwhathefukpids!!!!!


they may put up with this shit at your pub, but we will throw you out here. you're scaring all the ladies off.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> they may put up with this shit at your pub, but we will throw you out here. you're scaring all the ladies off.


He's the owner we can't kick him out. Maybe he will pass out in the corner?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

tooo drunkm for retort!!!

Fuk, love, you, all, shot, drunk, bra, as I said, much love to alll you crazy homosapiens!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

I am up for the challenge.......pass the bonig please!


wormdrive66 said:


> He's the owner we can't kick him out. Maybe he will pass out in the corner?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

ah well lad

not sure how I wouod take it.......is all going well with yer litthe yin?



rollajoint said:


> Not really dst she called herself a bitch for 9 months too soo both of us were right hahaha .


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

Since someone asked in a recent PM, I feel I'd better share it with you all, too.
Regarding my LSD trip (Summer of 1984 in Alaska):
Was asked what it was that the universe, or "god", or whatever it was, revealed to me:
---------
My words will make it sound trite, but we are how it collects information on living. 
It "knows" everything about existence, but needs us to help it put it all into context, to help it understand what it is to have a physical form and be alive.
It needs to know what life is in all it's forms, and we are the conduit it uses to learn about life.
It doesn't judge us in any way, it just wants to know what it is to live in as many ways as possible.
When our bodies die, our energy, our consciousness, returns to it so it can add our life's knowledge to itself.
It brought me to the "center" of the universe, floating freely in deep space, and then manifested itself in a way my brain could comprehend.
It was a humanoid shape, wrapped in dark, flowing "cloth" that moved like gossamer in the breeze, and where the head should have been was a glowing orb of purest light. No hands or arms or feet or legs, just a basic humanoid shape.
It didn't use words, it expanded my consciousness out to to the limits of space and time for the briefest of moments so I could see everything, and know what it knew.
But as soon as I "returned" to our reality, the knowledge was fading like a dream when we awaken, except for the most basic jist of it. 
That was in 1984, and it took me 20 years to come to terms with, and almost another 10 years to think about before telling anyone about it, except the friend I was tripping with. 
All I could say after coming back was: "I know everything. I know why we are here. I know everything.".
That's as close as I can get to what it told me.
For right or wrong, it was a life changing event for me.
Before that, I had done 1/2 a hit of purple microdot that got me high for 6 hours, but not tripping (the walls breathed and the curtains moved on their own, and I got a little giggly, and that was it).
The second time, a month later, the same friend got some 100-microgram Orange Sunshine from an old hippie friend of his.
The first 30 minutes were more intense than the previous attempt's entire episode, and the main part of the trip lasted 18 hours, with another 6 hours of conversation with my friend as we slowly came down.
Took the LSD at 8-am on a beautiful Saturday in the middle of an Alaskan Summer, with blue skies and the occasional fluffy cloud floating by, and a breeze jostling and caressing the leaves of the birch trees, and it ended at almost 9-am Sunday on an amazing, cloudless day (we get about 21 hours of full sunlight in the middle of the Summer up there, and the sun just dips down to the horizon to make it almost dusk).
I took the acid only to trip out and have fun for 10 to 12 hours and watch the animated movie "Heavy Metal" while tripping, but got much more than I ever bargained for.
Whether what I experienced was real and true, only time will tell, but it was a beautiful experience.
----------


----------



## Californicater (Mar 14, 2013)

Those are the trips I try to have, but it usually ends with me believing I am God and it is me controlling everything around me.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLy shit, I can't even begin to read shut long things....I am such a spastic at the moment"



DoobieBrother said:


> Since someone asked in a recent PM, I feel I'd better share it with you all, too.
> Regarding my LSD trip (Summer of 1984 in Alaska):
> Was asked what it was that the universe, or "god", or whatever it was, revealed to me:
> ---------
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 14, 2013)

Man Smelly fingerz is packing weight and color, got some purple and a lot of frost for 5 or 6 weeks? Will post soon. 


Man I feel like putting my whole grow outside? But I put them in at night, yeah lift those pots everyday Got to say this grow is really starting to pay off though


my fucked up video, again. Need to redo it. [video=youtube;M_aSnLNxXfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_aSnLNxXfo[/video]

Also dumped M.G and just going to use B.P.N as some plants are not happy with it, but some are just taking off!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Since someone asked in a recent PM, I feel I'd better share it with you all, too.
> Regarding my LSD trip (Summer of 1984 in Alaska):
> Was asked what it was that the universe, or "god", or whatever it was, revealed to me:
> ---------
> ...


Fuck!
One very important thing I forgot to add was: when it manifested itself it "asked" if I wanted to know anything.
I immediately asked: "Why are we here? What does it all mean?".
That's when it expanded my consciousness for that split second.
I guess I could have asked who shot Kennedy or JR., but that was the only question that popped into my head.

edit: and I must have been satisfied with the answer, because I've never felt the need to trip again.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 14, 2013)

like that pic in the back doobie

Also all my Dogs, Herijuana, O.G. Larrys are popped and coming up! Looks to be a great year for me!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> ..most of us aren't gay
> 
> 
> cof


Brilliant!

"*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious old fart again.





*"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> they may put up with this shit at your pub, but we will throw you out here. you're scaring all the ladies off.


There are ladies in here!?
Human, or plant?
D.A.T., you lurking in the shadows?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2013)

Lights just came on in the ol' cab (running 18/6), but not much to report.
The hempy is developing nicely, though there are no pre-flowers yet, so gender is still up in the air.
Switching to veg nutes has all the plants a lush, dark green now, so all is well.
I'm off to sleep, so hope everyone has a great night/morning!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

They filmed the movie predator in this jungle. Lol


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 15, 2013)

here's the pics I promised worm mate. The cherry cheese x livers is in the soil they were all cracked the same day big difference in growth as you can see the 2 in the farms are a little heat stressed as they were in a cupboard until the tent got put back up. Well hope all you 600's have a great day Blunt.Ps not sussed how to upload pics yet properly lol


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

Little party mix budlets! This is 2 weeks since the flip. I think the constant molesting slows the start. Seriously this scrog would have to yield 2 lbs for me to consider doing it again and I don't see that happening  I do see some more bigger lights and plants in the future though!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

man can't wait for my seeds to get here. Hopefully Saturday.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

Ill show my finished dining room furniture here too! I'm pretty happy with it, and it was less than $250 in materials to make. Lotta labor and tools I already had though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

damn, looks really nice.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 15, 2013)

Real nice mate.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks damn nice supchaka..
Pretty and sturdy.

Buds are swelling good now  


Hope DST is okay  By the sound of it, i would be in bed sick for a few days.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks sweet in there hydro dude,how long you got to the chop?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2013)

Thx man. I planted the seeds 53days ago.In the description they state 45days finisher. But i will give it a couple more weeks. Maybe a week and then flush. I think most autos will veg for the first three weeks before flowering.


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2013)

Sheesh, wifes looking at me this morning like I just shot somebody,,,,,,(i didn't shoot anybody btw!) I feel like I did though, lol.. Happy Fridays!


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2013)

oh, and there is a rather large unfinished whisky at my PC desk, lol......wooops.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

DST said:


> oh, and there is a rather large unfinished whisky at my PC desk, lol......wooops.


drink it big man


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

DST said:


> oh, and there is a rather large unfinished whisky at my PC desk, lol......wooops.


hope its the good stuff m8


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

I caught my son with a 1.75l bottle of whiskey when he was 12. I locked him in the closet until he drank every last drop. He only lasted 3 hours before we had to take him to the hospital lol.


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I caught my son with a 1.75l bottle of whiskey when he was 12. I locked him in the closet until he drank every last drop. He only lasted 3 hours before we had to take him to the hospital lol.


1.75l lol thats cruel


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> 1.75l lol thats cruel


I got caught with cigs when I was 12 years old and my dad tried making me smoke one with him. It was a really bad memory. He started smoking cigarettes shortly there after. He used to smoke. ugh... fucked up memories.


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I got caught with cigs when I was 12 years old and my dad tried making me smoke one with him. It was a really bad memory. He started smoking cigarettes shortly there after. He used to smoke. ugh... fucked up memories.


my parent were like that i got caught smoking and i had to smoke them till i threw up


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> my parent were like that i got caught smoking and i had to smoke them till i threw up


They used to be in the checkout lane with the candy and gum. We would jus reach out and stuff our coats full of them. My friend told the principle that I had cigs on me. I still hold a grudge over that shit. It was a real bullshit move... haha I was a hardass at 12.


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> my parent were like that i got caught smoking and i had to smoke them till i threw up


lol
my mum caught me when i was 9 trying to smoke one of her fags in the cupboard under the stairs , she made me eat a full pack of 20 b and h gold special filters (butt an all) ,, all i can remember is the sight of the toilet bowl as i was throwing my guts up for the next hour or so ,, nasty memory ,,, didnt work though haha by the time i was 15 i was smoking reg and then moved on to smoking weed ,, dont smoke cigarettes much these days ,,only with a beer or sociably


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

how was every1s day yesterday ?? just remember lads when valentines day comes around n ur missis didnt take the time to make u steak ect............there will be no flowers or choccies for em haha ,, mines gettin squat next valentines day ... funniest bit is she thinks im joking haha ......


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> how was every1s day yesterday ?? just remember lads when valentines day comes around n ur missis didnt take the time to make u steak ect............there will be no flowers or choccies for em haha ,, mines gettin squat next valentines day ... funniest bit is she thinks im joking haha ......


lol there will be chocolate on valentines day m8 but if she wants it shes gunna have to lick n suck it off me, use what she want to get what you want "simples"


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

lmao .......... very true


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

lets call it " valentines entrapment "


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

ive got a mate dropping off a cali orange, afgan kush, g13 and a sour diesel seed sometime this week so i will germinating hopefully at the end of the week  
heres to good things to come i hope !!
big thanks and respect to delvite and charlie k for their help


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> lets call it " valentines entrapment "


lmfao 
my missis laughed at this


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> ive got a mate dropping off a cali orange, afgan kush, g13 and a sour diesel seed sometime this week so i will germinating hopefully at the end of the week
> heres to good things to come i hope !!
> big thanks and respect to delvite and charlie k for their help


cant wait to see updates, get yourself a journal thread started and il sub


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> cant wait to see updates, get yourself a journal thread started and il sub


of coarse lol 10 strains ..12 weeks .. the race is on for the win


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> lmfao
> my missis laughed at this


lol she wont be on valentines, us men are gunna get out own bk for steak n bj day ( feken spam n wank indeed how dar you ) just you watch lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2013)

DST said:


> tooo drunkm for retort!!!
> 
> Fuk, love, you, all, shot, drunk, bra, as I said, much love to alll you crazy homosapiens!





DST said:


> I am up for the challenge.......pass the bonig please!





DoobieBrother said:


> Since someone asked in a recent PM, I feel I'd better share it with you all, too.
> Regarding my LSD trip (Summer of 1984 in Alaska):
> Was asked what it was that the universe, or "god", or whatever it was, revealed to me:
> ---------
> ...





DST said:


> I dont think you gays and gals know how much lover i have for you all, it really hurts i9t makes me cry.....sorry, soppy twat.


[video=youtube;YAynuAp-GGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAynuAp-GGk[/video]


^^^^^^yep,its goin down.................wish i could take a pic of myself,im "clean" as a mofo right.


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

my missis just told me to find a card for steak n bj day n then she'll recognise it like ppl do valentines day lmao guess what bitch ..suck it ...................after u made me steak lmao http://www.smuttycards.com/steak-and-blowjob-day-march-14/prod_1863.html


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> my missis just told me to find a card for steak n bj day n then she'll recognise it like ppl do valentines day lmao guess what bitch ..suck it ...................after u made me steak lmao http://www.smuttycards.com/steak-and-blowjob-day-march-14/prod_1863.html


haha belta


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2013)

I had a good morning today. In fact I have a good morning most days. No steaks... but I'll live.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> View attachment 2569683
> here's the pics I promised worm mate. The cherry cheese x livers is in the soil they were all cracked the same day big difference in growth as you can see the 2 in the farms are a little heat stressed as they were in a cupboard until the tent got put back up. Well hope all you 600's have a great day Blunt.Ps not sussed how to upload pics yet properly lol


Very cool looking setup. Is it a hempy type deal? 



hornedfrog2000 said:


> I got caught with cigs when I was 12 years old and my dad tried making me smoke one with him. It was a really bad memory. He started smoking cigarettes shortly there after. He used to smoke. ugh... fucked up memories.


I got caught with Redman chewing tobacco when I was 11 or so. My dad made me chew it and swallow the juice until I puked. To this day I have never touched chewing tobacco. I think I would have been arrested if I tried any of that with my kid.


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Not to worry mate. I think worm was just having a laugh. There are many tales around about how to get the most from your plant. Leave your plant in dark, drown it in water, starve it of water, shaking the plants, poking holes in the leaves, hanging them upside down with their roots on, harvesting on a full moon, harvest in the middle of lights off, etc etc. I'm sure some of them work, and some are hogwash. But all are fun to think about.
> 
> I loved the one thread where the dude just strait up tortured the plants at the end... put nails through their stalks, shaking the shit out of them. Was a pretty funny thread.
> 
> ...


 ive seen a guy on youtube who puts stakes through his stems when his plants are in flower ..i couldnt tell you haw far into flower though but he gets some awesome results ,,he grows in soil .but im sure you can do this in other grow methods .. have a look


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

omg right .................i just saw this on you tube and died laughing .. "this is sereus stuff" like if u think its gotta be the funniest anti cannabis video ever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voA1iQwv6ok


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

ive actually got tears in rolling down my face


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> omg right .................i just saw this on you tube and died laughing .. "this is sereus stuff" like if u think its gotta be the funniest anti cannabis video ever
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voA1iQwv6ok


[video=youtube;voA1iQwv6ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voA1iQwv6ok[/video]


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

what u fuckin retard


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> ive seen a guy on youtube who puts stakes through his stems when his plants are in flower ..i couldnt tell you haw far into flower though but he gets some awesome results ,,he grows in soil .but im sure you can do this in other grow methods .. have a look


youtube vid on splittin stems http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhuEixZn98


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> youtube vid on splittin stems http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhuEixZn98


monster stems


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2013)

I think I'm lost? Mom... Dad... Suzy?


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think I'm lost? Mom... Dad... Suzy?


................ fred......... joe ....... karry.......uncle bob................. were are you?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 15, 2013)

DST, I wanted to say thanks again. I found pretty much every thing you mentioned.Now tommorrow when it quits snowing I can play in the dirt in my kiddie pool.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Go to the light Carol Ann......


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 15, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> youtube vid on splittin stems http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhuEixZn98


Looks fake like its a stalk that has no top like its just a stem and was already harvested


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Looks fake like its a stalk that has no top like its just a stem and was already harvested


broom shank style isnt it


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> broom shank style isnt it


Ime high or lost


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

That's just not right.
Will never do that to my plants.
Especially an outdoor plant that's more exposed to pests & disease than plants in the relative safety of being grown indoors.
I could about feel the psychic scream.
It was as if a million voices cried out in terror... and then were silenced...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good afternoon 6er's! Just stopping in to say hi before I head out west to see the family. Hope everyone is having a good Friday! 

Got the bags packed and pax locked ready and loaded. Gonna be a good time 

See you guys all tomorrow! Peace love and happiness bitches 

Oh and it's official we have 2 more girls  We now have 5 in flower and 13 in veg  Good days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

On a happier note:

[video=youtube_share;gJ1Mz7kGVf0]http://youtu.be/gJ1Mz7kGVf0[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

lol thats gr8 av watched a few, have you seen the einstien 1


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

damn roomamtes mom stole my usb cable!!! trying to figure out a situation to show yall whats up....got a new vid update that may have to wait.... happy friday guys


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

found the cable....video to come folks.....no flower just veg update


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

looky looky what i got....

Order Summary
Product Code
Quantity
Price

Humboldt Seed Organisation Sour Blueberry
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
HUMM151
1
$44.64

Emerald Triangle Seeds Trinity Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
EMEQ295
1
$32.20

FEMINIZED UFO #1 G13 Labs OG13

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Positronics Seeds Black Widow

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Humboldt Seed Organisation Sour Diesel #2

HUME151
2
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

$76.8


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Just a quick update before I head out for some supplies and a new window fan:
(amazing what a few feedings of proper veg nutes will do after using bloom nutes from Day 1)


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Pros for me for doing hydro over soil is:
> 
> Soil is heavy, and dirty.
> Hydro you just dump the shit down the drain.
> ...



Hydro is wet, (lol),,, but seriously, it could be a mess sometimes.
Pumps or other equipment could fail and destroy an entire crop.
I read about you giving it to your law, but synthetic nutes are terrible for our water supply.
Hydro is expensive, cost in nutes and electricity for pumps running 24/7 (I did rdwc) 
Synthetic nutes are going to get more and more expensive as we decline from peak oil.
Health concerns regarding all these PGR and synthetics in general.
There is constant testing and worry of ph, ppm, ec, water temps and any one of these somehow being thrown off un noticed can cause major issues.
I have not once check runoff in soil. I water, and tea,,, thats it, I dont need to check ANYTHING.

Hydro is faster and you can fix problems quicker only because you can cause problems quicker and easier.

After I spend a few hours mixing my soil Im pretty much done with everything technical for the rest of the grow or even the rest of the next 10 grows depending on how much soil I make, no more measuring of ANYTHING except for brewing every now and then and even that is ridiculously easy. Soil=much less work... You dont run into problems in soil if your initial mix is correct on all fronts, so there really should never be any problem in soil.


I could go on and on about the effectiveness of the symbiotic relationship between a living plant and divers living soil, but "aint nobody got time fa dat"

I run soil simply because I thoroughly enjoy mixing it, working it,,, getting dirty  Everything from the feel to smell, I simply feel deeply connected to it in some way. 
In turn I get a superior product to hydro. 


I dont think less of anyone running hydro even though most of the time their intentions are maximum yield over quality, I simply LOVE soil.





1badmasonman said:


> Good shizz 600 watters glad to see our page is still booming strong as ever
> 
> 
> Jig i have only ever grown hydro becasue i was inspired by your early hydro runs. I would have to say having been a mostly soil guy that hydro was def alot faster on the veg side. And even in flower things seemed to progress much more rapidly and needed alot more care and attention. I kinda liked that myself hehe. Soil is just so much more chill and slow but very forgiving, but also the taste is something that cant be ignored. As others have mentioned coco is kinda the best of both worlds which is what im dabbling with now. I dont really know jack about it yet but im learning
> ...



Nice Bmm!

Never heard of the pine chips,,, sounds like that person telling us watering with grape juice will make your bud taste like grapes and food coloring will change the color of your plants.





DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry guys (and gal/s):
> (late lunch/early dinner, or "lunner", as I like to call it)




Lunner, love it! Im gonna get you back with more food pr0n doobie!





wormdrive66 said:


> Alright Doobie, I will see your Tomato Pizza and raise you Breakfast for Dinner.
> 
> View attachment 2569349







Your on my list too chacka! 



wormdrive66 said:


> Very cool looking setup. Is it a hempy type deal?
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with Redman chewing tobacco when I was 11 or so. My dad made me chew it and swallow the juice until I puked. To this day I have never touched chewing tobacco. I think I would have been arrested if I tried any of that with my kid.




Wutang just sells everything these day eh!? 




DoobieBrother said:


> Just a quick update before I head out for some supplies and a new window fan:
> (amazing what a few feedings of proper veg nutes will do after using bloom nutes from Day 1)





Looking very happy in there Doobs!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

Heres a guy who grows hydro for work and soil at home.....honestly they are about the same in my opinion. Reses overflow from hoses not being watched, dirt gets dropped from moving plants......etc. I do know a few things for sure....my organic soil pot tastes cleaner.....not my opinion ive been told this by other people......hydro blows my soil yield out of the water....huge plants.....

I just love the way nature does it and that why i do it the way i do.....once i can go outdoors il do that too....soon and very soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Like I said, yield over quality  Yes you can grow some good bud in hydro, why not grow great bud though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I love dirt too don't get me wrong. I have been doing it so long I kind of got bored and wanted to try something new. The main reason I switched to a run to waste system is all the things you guys described. I have almost 0 waste. I mix and ph 1 time, the only thing I have to do is adjust the watering timer as they grow and try to keep them happy. Like whodat said "bad shit happens fast" I found that out the hard way.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ibfgK8ehJXk]http://youtu.be/ibfgK8ehJXk[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Payback is a bitch eh 

My favorite way to make and eat an egg or two,, or three or four. MY buddy makes these cups from old glass bottles, this one is a Barq's rootbeer cup. 


Eggs in a basket. Slightly runny.... cant wait to be making these with fresh eggs.






Desert.
Double fudge brownies. 





Uh fking date


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Alright, Herr Whodat, I was going to be going out to get 12 1-gallon (or up to 2-gallon) buckets to make 6 more hempy's, but I have a bazillion (sorry to get scientific) plant pots of all sizes collected through the years that are taking up precious space (am in Spring Cleaning mode), so instead of $40 on buckets, I'll spend $40 on FFOF and some amendments (non-Constitutional ones) to finish this grow with.
Since I don't have a small pump, the overflow from my single 4-gallon hempy is sucked out of the drain tub with an old turkey baster and takes forever (sucks up 2 to 3 oz. at a time).
Wasn't looking forward to doing that for 12 plants, and don't have extra $ for proper spigots & hoses/pipes to let them drain into a centralized bucket.
So, I'm back to organics, baby!!!
Well, by the end of the day I will be.
Plus, the wife is going to have to take care of the plants when I'm gone in May (Mom's funeral is May 4th up in Alaska, and will be up there for two weeks starting April 29th), and the less she has to do, the better I feel about it, especially since it will all be in mid-flower by then.
Just waiting for the Lunch Hour rush to end before I head out.
I just remembered how damned easy it is to get the soil set up, and then nothing but water with the occasional tea as needed.
Sooo.....
...a bag of FFOF, some more mychorrizae & BM's (not the morning constitutional kind), some Xtreme Tea packets, and I still have 2-1/2 bags of Jobe's Organics to use up.
Pics to come later.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Payback is a bitch eh
> 
> My favorite way to make and eat an egg or two,, or three or four. MY buddy makes these cups from old glass bottles, this one is a Barq's rootbeer cup.
> 
> ...


Oh, it's on like Donkey Kong, my friend!
My lunch is going to be badasssssss........


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Sheesh, wifes looking at me this morning like I just shot somebody,,,,,,(i didn't shoot anybody btw!) I feel like I did though, lol.. Happy Fridays!


hahahahhaaaaaaaaaaa, you were on one last night
! ive been catching up/ cracking up.. fucken ehhhhh lollllll
goood morning, hope you are feeling ok

you guys(ladies/600ers) are awesome!

hope all have a fannnnnndankstic weekend!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

thats how i eat my eggs too, love the valentina, best hotsauce ever. lol

good luck in the soil doobie


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Alright, Herr Whodat, I was going to be going out to get 12 1-gallon (or up to 2-gallon) buckets to make 6 more hempy's, but I have a bazillion (sorry to get scientific) plant pots of all sizes collected through the years that are taking up precious space (am in Spring Cleaning mode), so instead of $40 on buckets, I'll spend $40 on FFOF and some amendments (non-Constitutional ones) to finish this grow with.
> Since I don't have a small pump, the overflow from my single 4-gallon hempy is sucked out of the drain tub with an old turkey baster and takes forever (sucks up 2 to 3 oz. at a time).
> Wasn't looking forward to doing that for 12 plants, and don't have extra $ for proper spigots & hoses/pipes to let them drain into a centralized bucket.
> So, I'm back to organics, baby!!!
> ...



That was quick lol


Hey doobs I'll get some different recipes to you but I gotta go for now. You'll also be getting a prototype of something I may be selling in the future, my high end ready brew packs, just empty contents into water and brew for 24hr then use. 
I'll get back to you later.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 15, 2013)

No worm mate I'm not doing a hempy. Its just normal waterfarms using drippers and I have also got and airstone in the res so the roots grow into the bottom bucket and then its like dwc aswell works real good for me. I norm only do 1per tent as it fills it but toying with doing a scrog . Either way they Will be like trees at the end


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That was quick lol
> 
> 
> Hey doobs I'll get some different recipes to you but I gotta go for now. You'll also be getting a prototype of something I may be selling in the future, my high end ready brew packs, just empty contents into water and brew for 24hr then use.
> I'll get back to you later.


I'll hold off on the Xtreme Tea packets until I hear from you.
And thanks!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Me to brotha. I haven't been on that shit in a deep min. I had it at the beginning but it quickly faded with me. I don't think I've been on there in over 3 years lol.


I never go on either.
I got a few bday wishes but havent even responded TBH


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> [video=youtube;M_aSnLNxXfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_aSnLNxXfo[/video]


Will plants put out now flower out, or re-veg next month?
I would love to throw some out, but not if they arent dont till October, and get all morphed


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Will plants put out now flower out, or re-veg next month?
> I would love to throw some out, but not if they arent dont till october



i want to know this as well!

someone posted a video on here, vegging his plants under 200 watts cfl, then bumped up to 1200watts cfl

one of his babies started flowering, (could be and auto he doesnt know about) but!
he believes it had to do with light transition..

iffffffffff this somehow leads to truth.. then i would believe that throwing them under that free massive light outside could start flower (from cfl veg)..

i myself have 0 outdoor growing experience. would like someone with the answers to cover this topic as well!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

that was me mate....it was a 200watt t5 and 1200 watts of HID.....big differential......some strains wont flower because of the moons ambient light (bass man knows) some will autoflower if there is a large difference in light at the right time......seeing as i was switching between the two different lights at 12 hours at a time im sure it confused the poor girl...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i want to know this as well!
> 
> someone posted a video on here, vegging his plants under 200 watts cfl, then bumped up to 1200watts cfl
> 
> ...


See the thing is light hours changes daily going toward June 21st where the sun hrs are at a maximum.
Whereas dec 21st is the longest night of the year.
So this means every day after X-mas lets say is increasing by a minute approx longer sun.
I just want to know at what point does the plant say f**k it and give up flowering, and re-veg....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> that was me mate....it was a 200watt t5 and 1200 watts of HID.....big differential......some strains wont flower because of the moons ambient light (bass man knows) some will autoflower if there is a large difference in light at the right time......seeing as i was switching between the two different lights at 12 hours at a time im sure it confused the poor girl...


Yeah this yr for od season if I grow Ill be using a shade or something to get dark at night


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Just a pic of my goodies:
(FFOF to up-can, B-1 root accelerator, mycorrhizae, and some powdered rooting hormones for the next time I clone)








Now to rest up, and then set about to making my dinner (skipped lunch, so my next food pic will be considered my dinner).


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 15, 2013)

What is wood ash good for?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> See the thing is light hours changes daily going toward June 21st where the sun hrs are at a maximum.
> Whereas dec 21st is the longest night of the year.
> So this means every day after X-mas lets say is increasing by a minute approx longer sun.
> I just want to know at what point does the plant say f**k it and give up flowering, and re-veg....



Not sure about the flowering issue, but here is a handy calendar generator that will let you see what the sun & moon will be doing on a day to day basis, all based on your exact location (it will do it worldwide, just delete the "USA" to take you back to where you can set your location):

*http://www.sunrisesunset.com/USA/*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> What is wood ash good for?


Making the soil more alkaline.
Raises the pH.

*[url]http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/soil/msg1212075128638.html*[/URL]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

lookin good doobie


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Will plants put out now flower out, or re-veg next month?
> I would love to throw some out, but not if they arent dont till October, and get all morphed


You should wait until May unless you supplement more light. And It's still too cold at night around here. If you light dep you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 15, 2013)

situations at DMV are hell. 

random:

I've been cloning with a DIY bubble cloner, i thought would be cool.. I've been only doing the bubble cloner, up until recently.

And well, i tried dirt cloning a few times lately.. And basically, i love it. The plants in dirt have all been healthy, slight deficiencies, but nothing like the hell they go throw with the bubble cloning .


i love when i improve something  

and there is much improvement needed over here


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

we're all always learning bud, glad to hear its working for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Snoop as Moses:

[video=youtube_share;0kRAKXFrYQ4]http://youtu.be/0kRAKXFrYQ4[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha
have you seen that stupid snoop lion shit he did?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5x__9qYCNMQ]http://youtu.be/5x__9qYCNMQ[/video] this might kill you just be warned. i almost died....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;NvgzoTnz0MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvgzoTnz0MU&amp;list=PL4CBF427474A50247&amp;index= 6[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

my shit:[video=youtube_share;WGfOW0KwfGk]http://youtu.be/WGfOW0KwfGk[/video]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish I had some headphones, that Xmas one with the little cracked out elf dudes was awesome


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;b-nsLFSqu2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-nsLFSqu2c[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

this made me laugh out loud^^^^ guess the chernobyl does that to me sorry no offense


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah it was a nice day. 
Ill be heading off on a little vacation. Leaving my girls with a newbie for 4 days. Dont know how much i can relax  Fingers crossed he dont fuck up.
Till we share text again, i hope you have a good time and all is well  Picture spam for the next 4 days 
View attachment 2569918View attachment 2569919
Delicious Seeds La Diva. Bitch is getting fat. I dont mind 
View attachment 2569920View attachment 2569925
Afghan Kush Ryder. Nearly threw this in the garbage after i completely fucked it up un the first few weeks. But damn im happy i didnt. Turning out allright 
View attachment 2569928View attachment 2569921
C YA
Edit: Hmm dunno what is going on


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

monster buds, hope your boy stays on point, have a good vacation!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;NvgzoTnz0MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvgzoTnz0MU&amp;list=PL4CBF427474A50247&amp;index= 6[/video]


I know cigs are expensive these days, but sharing one between 5 dudes!?!?

Heh, heh... just kidding.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

god im fucking dying at work today......cant wait to go see what day 46 in the bubbles looks like, when i step in there i def know what it smells like!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 15, 2013)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey guys, i just realized this, my 420th post was right here at home! hehe..

has anyone ever been through all 1,426 pages? who is up to date? 

now, to celebrate!!!!!!! haha, 420 on RIU, i love it..


 tried not to discriminate with this one..


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

nice man, maybe dst has scrolled through the whole thing, personally im not on here enough to read every post and page. im a weekend warrior on here lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2013)

I've read it all and half of it twice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Not hating Snoop Lion's stuff, but not totally liking it either.
Might take him a couple of albums to get his new sound together.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

lol nice jig......i just cant do it.lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

dude i would full hand pimp ring beefcake stance BITCH SLAP snoop for this album


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Almost dinner time...
... gonna be a doozy tonight.
Ohhhh, mama!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Would you really. 
Id love to meet and toke with that guy,,, my buddy got to when he was around for mardigras this year. Lucky mofo! He also got to ride around on Dell the funky homosapiens tour buss to go pick some herb up for him lol riding around the city in a big ass bus to go pick up a little bit of green haha. He said that Del was a very interesting person, he was playing a flute of sorts and speaking japanese or something.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Almost dinner time...
> ... gonna be a doozy tonight.
> Ohhhh, mama!


I have Chicken, Mac n Cheese fruit salad and Garlic bread on deck tonight. cookies too


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

im eatin some dank memphis bbq straight from memphis fresh from my roommates parents....so sick


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Would you really.
> Id love to meet and toke with that guy,,, my buddy got to when he was around for mardigras this year.


I sold pot to Digital Underground. Come on do the Humpty Hump!!! still have a signed cd.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 15, 2013)

fuck yea.......im outta here boys, til tomorrow.....come at ya with some vid of the big girls tomorrow


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 15, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> dank memphis bbq straight from memphis fresh from my roommates parents


cmonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, you guys are worse than the food commercials on tv


think im gonna settle for a burrito tonight.. along with the other unplanned munch outs..


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

I might rip the top off this shed that came with this duplex and move it into the sunnier part of the yard, and do the light dep thing.
I am 95% sure they will flower for a while then re-veg If I dont light dep.
My males are outside with my 707 female, and I might throw some others girls out there as well to get some nice seeds and besides i am wayyyy overcrowded in flower area and could lose half the girls and be just right!
I wish I had another spot to flower them at
I might have the Skunky Monkey spunk on the Gods Gift and Purple Kush since I think that could be a good combo, and I have an extra of each of those.
My Heri male can hit the Heri female and 707...then hose em all off really well and keep separate for a few days.
I have never seeded a plant on purpose b4 so not sure on the specifics.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Would you really.
> Id love to meet and toke with that guy,,, my buddy got to when he was around for mardigras this year. Lucky mofo! He also got to ride around on Dell the funky homosapiens tour buss to go pick some herb up for him lol riding around the city in a big ass bus to go pick up a little bit of green haha. He said that Del was a very interesting person, he was playing a flute of sorts and speaking japanese or something.


I went to a snoop concert in high school. I heard he was out partying and smoking with people after the fact. Wish I was there.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;qX5A0SO8Yqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX5A0SO8Yqw[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2013)

Got my breeders book today. 











It is from 1981 and refers to many 1970s strains. In its description of Hindu Kush it states that the seeds are larger than other strains and the seeds are black. Mystery solved! The big black seeds I was gifted back in 1980 were Hindu Kush. It makes sense too - Kush and Humbldt were the top strains coming out at that time in SoCal.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> [video=youtube;qX5A0SO8Yqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX5A0SO8Yqw[/video]



I love that album! Thanks.



Mohican said:


> Got my breeders book today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a good read  
Love the av too!


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have Chicken, Mac n Cheese fruit salad and Garlic bread on deck tonight. cookies too


Just picked up some Fortune Cookies. Even though your talking food. LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

(cooking dinner as I type, pics to come...)

Until then, this is pretty cool stuff:

[video=youtube_share;gMhzyDwYs30]http://youtu.be/gMhzyDwYs30[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Just picked up some Fortune Cookies. Even though your talking food. LOL


damn Chinese sounds good... wonder how late they deliver.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

just ordered some. Have no fucking clue what half the shit on the menu is, and its hard to ask the people ya know? We don't communicate very well together.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok so I swapped a narrow hood for a wide one and took the 7ft Gods Gift out of there.
I put it outside
I have to finish ripping the shed roof off tomorrow, but I have a good start.
Found several nests in there under the roof.
I few bees and even spiders, so I decided daylight id better for this task.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 15, 2013)

I wasn't talking food. Picked up some dank indoor Fortune Cookies. LOL


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so I swapped a narrow hood for a wide one and took the 7ft Gods Gift out of there.
> I put it outside
> I have to finish ripping the shed roof off tomorrow, but I have a good start.
> Found several nests in there under the roof.
> I few bees and even spiders, so I decided daylight id better for this task.


Just got my grape gods today. Hoping they all pop. One looks like it is open a little. Hopefully it will germ... $20 bucks a seed aint cheap.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just got my grape gods today. Hoping they all pop. One looks like it is open a little. Hopefully it will germ... $20 bucks a seed aint cheap.


Man that is steep!
I hope at least fem for that price?


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 15, 2013)

WHats up everyone? Here's a few pics of my Girl Scout Cookies. Day 40 of flower.View attachment 2570918View attachment 2570919View attachment 2570920


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are Chunkin up nice jhod. 


Thought this was funny.

*TGA Genetics are unable to produce Femenized seeds at this time, please check back when Sub sells out. 
*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> I wasn't talking food. Picked up some dank indoor Fortune Cookies. LOL


well now I have Chinese food haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am eating a homemade spring roll


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Dinner!





































Time to eat!

Wait until you see my desert...
... pics to come...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Damn!
I am stuffed!
Dessert will be much later tonight.
My little tummy needs a chance to digest this...
I'm at the point of being not sure if my burp is going to be just gas, or include some of my dinner....
wooooooooo!

Dessert is going to be a layered milkshake:

Chocolate/Mint Chocolate Chip/Chocolate

*forgot to add that dinner included a glass of cold Barq's Root Beer


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Man that is steep!
> I hope at least fem for that price?


Yeah, just need one good one.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> I am stuffed!
> Dessert will be much later tonight.
> My little tummy needs a chance to digest this...
> ...


 There used to be an a&w right down the street from me. They are supposed to be rebuilding it. I would like a place to walk to to get delicious stuff this summer.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to love going to the A&W!
Big ass rootbeer floats in those giant mugs...
oh, yeah!
Good stuff!
I hope they open up for you!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I used to love going to the A&W!
> Big ass rootbeer floats in those giant mugs...
> oh, yeah!
> Good stuff!
> I hope they open up for you!


Live in a flooded area and all the businesses left so if I want anything I have to drive a pretty far distance.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Doob you always have to throw in that glass of Bargs in your meal.
I Hardly drink soda anymore, but rootbeer is my fave too.

I had an A&W 5 miles away, but it closed down.
I never go that way anymore, wonder if it will ever come back.
I am talking about an original drive up one, not the kind with a B.K. and gas station built in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

This is the kind we had were I was from when I was a kid:


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Doob you always have to throw in that glass of Bargs in your meal.
> I Hardly drink soda anymore, but rootbeer is my fave too.
> 
> I had an A&W 5 miles away, but it closed down.
> ...


Yeah, this one has the menus in the parking spots n shit. They bought the lot next to it and are supposed to be making it like twice as big. Its right on a cruise strip where classic cars always drive.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

This is our A&W

hahaha but seriously.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

That sucks.
Badly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

I got a case of the "Itis" after that dinner.
Think I'll take a snooze for a bit and dream of sugar plums...

[video=youtube_share;cVor-zkA1CA]http://youtu.be/cVor-zkA1CA[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

before





after






This is what they call A&W now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2013)

doobybro. i hope your feeling better. I hate to hear of your poor health. I really hope you get well soon! I didnt know you were so into backpacking. I envy your long treks into the deep untouched forests . I would love to hear about your most spiritual backpacking expereince.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

arson, or just burned down from something else? I went to school to be a firefighter, and learned if they say it was "faulty electrical" they usually have no idea what started the fire. When an accelerant is used its pretty easy to see though. The fire burns way hotter than it normally would and leaves signs. Namely wood will do things like shit can't remember what they call it but its like gator skin or something like that. Its real easy to spot.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> doobybro. i hope your feeling better. I hate to hear of your poor health. I really hope you get well soon! I didnt know you were so into backpacking. I envy your long treks into the deep untouched forests . I would love to hear about your most spiritual backpacking expereince.


agree 100% thought you were joking about the leukemia diet when you first said it. Life is fucking twisted man, hopefully you pull through real good. If you need to vent here I don't mind hearing crazy things. I say/think crazy shit all the time haha. Summer is coming, and its gonna be a good one.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> arson, or just burned down from something else? I went to school to be a firefighter, and learned if they say it was "faulty electrical" they usually have no idea what started the fire. When an accelerant is used its pretty easy to see though. The fire burns way hotter than it normally would and leaves signs. Namely wood will do things like shit can't remember what they call it but its like gator skin or something like that. Its real easy to spot.


I dont know..I went there with my girl way back.
I think it got bought and sold several times before it went down in flames.
Just sad that everything I remember from my childhood is mostly gone now.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I dont know..I went there with my girl way back.
> I think it got bought and sold several times before it went down in flames.
> Just sad that everything I remember from my childhood is mostly gone now.


Yep. The thing is around here with the flood is that they are really rebuilding really well. It's like they get a chance to plan the town a little better. They have built a lot of really nice new buildings here. They neglect the poorer area though which is pretty normal I guess.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, D.A.T. 

Will have to wait for a bit, as I'm heading for bed in a bit.
I used to pack up a rucksack and head up the highway with friends who were driving north to Fairbanks, then randomly tell them to pull over in the middle of nowhere and walk off into the woods for a few days until they were driving back south and then come back out to some part of the highway and flag them down.
If I missed them, I'd hitchhike a ride from whomever was kind enough to stop, or spend a few more days and just walk back into town the 100 or so miles.
Good times, good times.
Maybe one of these days I'll be in shape to do it all again.

Alrighty then, The Itis is coming on strong, so sleep is in order.
Chat you all up later!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, HF

I try not to vent, it's just the luck of the draw.
Even after my big meal I still only weighed 143.
Feels like I weigh 150.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, D.A.T.
> 
> Will have to wait for a bit, as I'm heading for bed in a bit.
> I used to pack up a rucksack and head up the highway with friends who were driving north to Fairbanks, then randomly tell them to pull over in the middle of nowhere and walk off into the woods for a few days until they were driving back south and then come back out to some part of the highway and flag them down.
> ...


Had a friend in highschool just like that. We would be out partying, like 5 miles from home, and he would just say pull over and he would jog the rest of the way home. He joined the army airborn and was one of the first people in Afghanistan after 9/11.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a friend in Afghanistan right now, and he was always running as well.
He is getting his medical degree over there.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a friend in Afghanistan right now, and he was always running as well.
> He is getting his medical degree over there.


Most of my friends have served. A few went over. Most were either marines or air force though. I was supposed to go for air force but they rejected me because my spine is fucked up. It just aches, but they don't want to be liable I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2013)

doobs you are so fuckin cool dude. your like a bear grylls but BETTER ! much better. sweet dreams trooper.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Most of my friends have served. A few went over. Most were either marines or air force though. I was supposed to go for air force but they rejected me because my spine is fucked up. It just aches, but they don't want to be liable I'm sure.


I tried to join at 18 to get away from my home life, but they didnt want me either so dont feel bad.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't F with the Cowboy.

[video=youtube;v-l2zl85PHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=v-l2zl85PHs[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

lol kind of a weak punch though. Shoulda hit him in the chin and knocked him out hahaha. Not sure if silver cowboys know that though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi o silver!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2013)

i just burnt my thumb with some of that wick string! after this shit is gone im never using it again. theres nothing like BUTANE! long live BUTANE!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i just burnt my thumb with some of that wick string! after this shit is gone im never using it again. theres nothing like BUTANE! long live BUTANE!


I only smoke with a magnifying glass while harnessing the power of the solar star we call " the sun". If the sun aint shining I don't get high.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning, luckily I am still alive. Blew (haha) any chance of a steak and blowjob through drunkenshenannigins. Luckily I am still alive although yesterday it was doubtful. I was so mashed up I didn't even get off the couch to go and smoke, it just felt like too much effort. Anyway, the evils of whisky and going on a 8hour bender without eating anything.
Back in the lanf of living now though. Still got mad love for you 6-ers, that'll never change!

Peace, DST


----------



## supchaka (Mar 16, 2013)

Boring 2 week 12/12 update yarnnn
[video=youtube;wYmemgKMrCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYmemgKMrCU&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

shit wont delete so sorry that I made this post.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2013)

well just tried a few cuts for the first time as i have just snapped a top 1 of each my strains by mistake heres a few pics

1st 2 pics are my purple kush bag seed
2nd 5 pics are my dog fem snapped 1 them (tried to root the top of this)
3rd 2 pics my smelly cherry reg snapped top 1 them but binned it before a thought about trying to root it.
4th 3 pics my sweet in sour regs (tried to root top of this)

last 3 pics my cuts 
1st one is 2 dog i have took of my biggest in the red pot 
2nd is the top of the dog i snapped and top of the sweet n sour i snapped 
3rd pic is 4 i took of the purple kush

they are in the heated prop with the led light lieing on top, just on the kitchen bench hopefully sum of them root about how long am i looking 2 weeks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLAkxSjs8ZY?hl=en_US&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLAkxSjs8ZY?hl=en_US&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

This comes out the day I get out of jail. Memorial day is gonna be good.... Hopefully there aren't so many crack heads in there I have to talk to. fuck youtube and their new embedding bullshit. This ruins my life.


----------



## zVice (Mar 16, 2013)

Just copy the URL in the address bar.
or click share it gives you a short link



hornedfrog2000 said:


> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLAkxSjs8ZY?hl=en_US&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLAkxSjs8ZY?hl=en_US&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> This comes out the day I get out of jail. Memorial day is gonna be good.... Hopefully there aren't so many crack heads in there I have to talk to. fuck youtube and their new embedding bullshit. This ruins my life.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning 6rs hope all going well in your gardens. Wish I had something decent to show you's but as I've already told yous some rodent broke in and stole all my stock when I was in hospital. Six plants that would have been ready a few weeks back, there was an og kush, pre 98 bubba, livers, Casey Jones x jack flash,caseyjones x og kush and an ak47. I'm down to my last bit smoke and I won't be buying any street sheet as its all been hit with rox to make the buds solid. They even took my mothers some of which were a good few years old. Sorta put me of growing for a while but I ain't letting it beat me kicked of growing 3 seedlings about 10 days ago and i Will get it all back it Will take a while but I'll get there. Blunt


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> Morning 6rs hope all going well in your gardens. Wish I had something decent to show you's but as I've already told yous some rodent broke in and stole all my stock when I was in hospital. Six plants that would have been ready a few weeks back, there was an og kush, pre 98 bubba, livers, Casey Jones x jack flash,caseyjones x og kush and an ak47. I'm down to my last bit smoke and I won't be buying any street sheet as its all been hit with rox to make the buds solid. They even took my mothers some of which were a good few years old. Sorta put me of growing for a while but I ain't letting it beat me kicked of growing 3 seedlings about 10 days ago and i Will get it all back it Will take a while but I'll get there. Blunt


those kinda ppl bring out the worst in me man grrrr, wish i could share a few bowls with ya while watching them hang by their bollocks


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

on a lighter note with you being there - have you found any transformers yet or a secret nazi base?


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol there is a strange glow on the dark side but that's just my 600 doing the bizz.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 16, 2013)

TThere was only 2 people knew where I had my garden, 2 to many tho it seems but these days I'm like a super sonic ninja in stealth mode.


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> TThere was only 2 people knew where I had my garden, 2 to many tho it seems but these days I'm like a super sonic ninja in stealth mode.


rule no1 m8 D.T.A! was one of them a rather communicative person? ( gob shite lol ) i do video's of my grows. i was on the bus the other day and some lads were watchin one of my vids a was chuffed lol but right under their nose, silence is golden


----------



## mrblu (Mar 16, 2013)

im lookin to join the club this light seem ok

http://www.amazon.com/600Watt-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B00521B894/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1363433341&sr=8-4&keywords=600+watt


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

mrblu said:


> im lookin to join the club this light seem ok
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/600Watt-Electronic-Dimmable-Reflector-Hydroponic/dp/B00521B894/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1363433341&sr=8-4&keywords=600+watt


reviews say yes


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> doobs you are so fuckin cool dude. your like a bear grylls but BETTER ! much better. sweet dreams trooper.


Bear Grylls is a total badass.
I'm more like Les Stroud.
But better looking.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;p7dt1DcUMMM]http://youtu.be/p7dt1DcUMMM[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLAkxSjs8ZY?hl=en_US&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLAkxSjs8ZY?hl=en_US&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> This comes out the day I get out of jail. Memorial day is gonna be good.... Hopefully there aren't so many crack heads in there I have to talk to. fuck youtube and their new embedding bullshit. This ruins my life.


[youtube]KLAkxSjs8ZY&feature[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> Morning 6rs hope all going well in your gardens. Wish I had something decent to show you's but as I've already told yous some rodent broke in and stole all my stock when I was in hospital. Six plants that would have been ready a few weeks back, there was an og kush, pre 98 bubba, livers, Casey Jones x jack flash,caseyjones x og kush and an ak47. I'm down to my last bit smoke and I won't be buying any street sheet as its all been hit with rox to make the buds solid. They even took my mothers some of which were a good few years old. Sorta put me of growing for a while but I ain't letting it beat me kicked of growing 3 seedlings about 10 days ago and i Will get it all back it Will take a while but I'll get there. Blunt


Sorry to hear that man..this world is full of sucky people.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Been up for an hour now.
Checked on the children at 10-am to find two of them half keeled over from lack of wasser:

























The last bit of leaning left in them is due to them being off to the the side and aiming for the light.
So, lesson learned, disaster avoided!

Time to prep some soil and up-can.

And the final results of watering:


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

disaster averted lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

I killed a clone last week with lack of water.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought I had killed my one clone (the cutting from the topped Extrema) by taking the humidity dome off too early.
Overnight it totally flopped down since it still had almost no roots (COF is 1000% correct on the extra time needed to clone that strain successfully. It had been covered & spritzed for 10 days at that point).
None of the leaves had dried to a crisp, so I sprayed it down good and covered it back up, then kept it spritzed every few hours for two days.
It came back, and is one of the more lush & vigorous ones now.

Next time I clone an Extrema I will be keeping it covered for 14 days (or more, as needed).


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I got all my plants transplanted this morning. I got so baked I took a nap for 3 hours. I went to see how they were doing. I know it s early but all their leaves on all ten were saluting the light. I take this as they like their new home.Good saturday everyone.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I killed a clone last week with lack of water.


 I killed all my clones  Gotta get that temp. fixed.

I remembered the ufc fight! Had to take my computer with me on vacation so i can watch GSP vs Nick Diaz!! Wohoo going to be great  Are u exited to?
Being able to be in da club at the same time is just awesome !
Random vacation pics 

View attachment 2571837View attachment 2571838View attachment 2571840View attachment 2571842


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Shockless transplanting is the way to go.
It's nice when they don't notice, even nicer when they respond positively.
Once the roots catch up with the new space & food supply, they'll be even happier looking.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Well I got all my plants transplanted this morning. I got so baked I took a nap for 3 hours. I went to see how they were doing. I know it s early but all their leaves on all ten were saluting the light. I take this as they like their new home.Good saturday everyone.


Saluting the light. Gotta love that !


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Shit mate, the pics don't show. I wanna see. 

I'm really excited for the GSP Diaz fight. You cheering for anyone. I can't lose, if Diaz wins it will be very interesting... if GSP wins he will be giving a beat down to a loud mouth. Either way I like it.

Here's my plants. First 12 hourdarkness tonight, so today is either day 0 or day 1 of 12/12 depending on how you do your accounting.
Top view:
View attachment 2571861View attachment 2571862

SD #2
View attachment 2571864

SD #1
View attachment 2571863View attachment 2571865


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 16, 2013)

By the way reading all of cali guys post make me almost cry everyday I look outside and see fresh new snow. Will this ever end. Every year at this time I wonder what the hell am I doing in this cold ass shit. But then spring comes and blah blah blah. I hope that day hurries up and gets here quick.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Took the top odd the shed just to find out the sun isnt hitting it and it is perm to the ground.
Well I gotta have em out in the yard and put in the shed at night I guess unless I wanna find a different way to cover em.
Sucks I have to put my bikes and hoods somewhere else still since I ripped the top off.

I can be a real tool sometimes!!
DOH!!

[youtube]8DdeLUA0Fms[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Shit mate, the pics don't show. I wanna see.
> 
> I'm really excited for the GSP Diaz fight. You cheering for anyone. I can't lose, if Diaz wins it will be very interesting... if GSP wins he will be giving a beat down to a loud mouth. Either way I like it.
> 
> ...


12/12 in solo cups, or are you gonna up-can those 2?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Seriously, I got's no idea bro. Just kinda taking things as they come. I figure if I'm doing something horribly wrong yall will tell me. Maybe just stick them both in that pot under them. Let 'em fight for root space?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Seriously, I got's no idea bro. Just kinda taking things as they come. I figure if I'm doing something horribly wrong yall will tell me. Maybe just stick them both in that pot under them. Let 'em fight for root space?


I have 3 big plants in one hempy tote right now lol.
I suppose it isnt optimal, but they are all alive still.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

Ill try again  Its a cozy little summerhouse.


*

I can't lose, if Diaz wins it will be very interesting... if GSP wins he will be giving a beat down to a loud mouth. Either way I like it.​




*Almost how i feel. Id like to see GSP giving a good beatdown! Gonna be a great fight anyways!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Found the first pre-flower on the topped Extrema, and I believe it is a she!







Which means 2 of 10 are females (the clone from her and the donor) so far!
It's still just tiny enough for me not to be 100% sure, since there is no pistil poking out, but it doesn't look like a hairy nut sack, so fingeres are yet to be uncrossed:


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Ill try again  Its a cozy little summerhouse.
> View attachment 2571868View attachment 2571869View attachment 2571870View attachment 2571874
> 
> *
> ...


Man thats a nioce place!!
Im jealous.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

That is a nice thumbnail Doobs! Check out mine


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Man thats a nioce place!!
> Im jealous.


Yeah really is. 28degreese celsius in the pool. Delayed stake and blowjob meet in the saunaD). But damnit i cant stop thinkin bout the girls. When will that end? When you have grown a couple years or never?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

March 16 is officially "Thumbnail PR0n Day"!
Poke if you got 'em!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Bill!
You fuckin' wit us, mange!?

I could have swore I saw a post about coffee grounds for mulch & composting!
(Keeping my eyes peeled for Agent Smith for the rest of the day...)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah really is. 28degreese celsius in the pool. Delayed stake and blowjob meet in the saunaD). But damnit i cant stop thinkin bout the girls. When will that end? When you have grown a couple years or never?


I've been at it for 4 years now and it hasn't gone away at all. These days I plan trips around the grow so I'm not stressing the whole time thinking about them.

Christmas pic... but it has a thumbnail in it!
View attachment 2571955


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah i thought so. One could really need a nice grow m8. But unfortunately good people dont hang on trees. Dont think i will ever partner up, just more concerning.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

I got nuttin' BUT chicks on my mind:
Wife, two girls cats, and various female plants on the grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've been at it for 4 years now and it hasn't gone away at all. These days I plan trips around the grow so I'm not stressing the whole time thinking about them.
> 
> Christmas pic... but it has a thumbnail in it!
> View attachment 2571955


Charlie Brown Christmas weed special
Not saying your weed looks bad, but the single ornament and it leaning a s a result put that image in my head..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey! Gonna start off the day right! I need to have more of these occasions.







and, all both rooms are sleeping atm.. but here is my "poke"


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Hey! Gonna start off the day right! I need to have more of these occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, what kinda hot sauce you have there?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

U NAILed it G !  Uhm looks good


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Nothing personal... but I hate you guys and your food. Would suck to be on a diet in here... or rather impossible.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

"Would suck to be on a diet in here"
lolllll. just a dash of tapatio. its either tapatio, or chalula in my breakfast burritos, dinner burritos deserve something with a little more kick. 

10 minute burrito =

bacon
eggs
cheese
lettuce
big tortilla 

you can easily modify add things, I love burritos! i think ive had about 7 this month so far, only half way through ​


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

tga love


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think My de-oonizer kills smell more than my carbon scrubber.
Did a lil research and found ozone is a byproduct of de-ionization...that explains a lot.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

super cutie just came into the shop and ive got the heart flutters now boys.....came in lookin like....damn. when i saw she was my same age i was like ooooooh shit here we go....then her 19 year old boyfriend walked in......damnit. but she stood there charming me with tales of butane poisoning and preaching the solvent-less gospel.......i thought i was looking into the face of an angel......god damn this secluded mountain.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Opps did I put my thumb in your Burrito?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

(pills are hitting me hard, so going to take nap. Didn't want to just disappear, so will chat later)


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> (pills are hitting me hard, so going to take nap. Didn't want to just disappear, so will chat later)


Enjoy the nap Doob


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

hahaa, you have some footage surveillance you wanna share 

the angel, the preacher! and her gospels ha! .. her head is in the dirt too much


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

yea bud rest up


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Opps did I put my thumb in your Burrito?
> 
> View attachment 2572009



haaaaaaahahaa, nice thumb shot! its thumb nail porn day right?>


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Opps did I put my thumb in your Burrito?
> 
> View attachment 2572009





just blew your mind


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

i wish she was like 5'3" kinda looked like a brunette michelle phifer...only wearing snowboarding gear. her boyfriend was actually a really nice kid. odd 24 and 19 though?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

holy shit horned frog your gonna make me have an acid flashback posting that shit. very cool.....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i wish she was like 5'3" kinda looked like a brunette michelle phifer...only wearing snowboarding gear. her boyfriend was actually a really nice kid. odd 24 and 19 though?


I am 5 yrs older than my girl
and when we met I was still 5 yrs older lol, that was twenty yrs ago now
lets just say I was well over 18 and she was well under 18


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have 6 fingers


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am 5 yrs older than my girl
> and when we met I was still 5 yrs older lol, that was twenty yrs ago now
> lest just say I was well over 18 and she was well under 18


You were 18 and 12 days, and she was 13?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

i have a very hard time getting along with anyone my age or younger.....i seem to do well with the 30-60 crowd alot better.......even though im only 2.5 decade old


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i have a very hard time getting along with anyone my age or younger.....i seem to do well with the 30-60 crowd alot better.......even though im only 2.5 decade old


A lot of my friends go with the motto "young dumb, and full of cum". They are right about one thing. Those bitches are DUMB. They talk too much, and everything has to be drama. I'm talking like 19 and shit. They just cause trouble.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

couldnt help it, i felt the same thing.. 








what kind of 24 yr old is with a 19 yo? mann, i bet she had a boring old dude, then thought she needed someone young excitement, i dunno.. im 2.4 decades old, mos tthe girls around our age are looking for daddys. its bs..


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> A lot of my friends go with the motto "young dumb, and full of cum".




they are right about the whole thing.. at least thats how i look at it :]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

she was 16 I was about to turn 21.
She told me she was 18 for the 1st 3-4 months, then after I moved her into my place she tells me lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> she was 16 I was about to turn 21.
> She told me she was 18 for the 1st 3-4 months, then after I moved her into my place she tells me lol.


Haha she fooled your old ass  Funny how things end up..


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

I feel whodatnation sneaking up on us ! Show us a thumb 

Post number 200!!!!1


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> she was 16 I was about to turn 21.
> She told me she was 18 for the 1st 3-4 months, then after I moved her into my place she tells me lol.


I got with a chick when I was 19, and she was 16. My friend later told me that her mom got some dude in a lot of trouble for being older or some shit... Don't tell me that after the fucking fact!


----------



## Californicater (Mar 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> March 16 is officially "Thumbnail PR0n Day"!
> Poke if you got 'em!


~Day 30 flower

Morango Haze


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

ive had the majority of folks over 40 tell me im an old soul.....i guess thats cool, im just not all about the blow out hyperness that seems to plague my peers... youngest ive gone was 16 when i was 18 and the oldet was 43 when i was 22.....i like the older women for sure..


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Quick bit of pr0n... I didn't know it was thumb nail pr0n day lol I'll get to it later





Dumb camera


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I got with a chick when I was 19, and she was 16. My friend later told me that her mom got some dude in a lot of trouble for being older or some shit... Don't tell me that after the fucking fact!


Once got accused of rape.. Boyfriend finds out and then its rape.. Shiiiz Good fight though  1on1 with a good crowd. Ah the teenage years


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

man if i get into a fight now i lose my freakin job......thats why i dont go out.......i get that temptation and i gotta grow outta that.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Im too old to be fighting anymore either.
I have better things to do with my aggression, like use it as a excuse to smoke. and then be chill again


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> man if i get into a fight now i lose my freakin job......thats why i dont go out.......i get that temptation and i gotta grow outta that.


A fight these days is just to crazy.. Never 1on1 more like 5on1. I like to stay home to, cause i cant back down. And i dont like knives-wich is often used in the night life :/


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> A fight these days is just to crazy.. Never 1on1 more like 5on1. I like to stay home to, cause i cant back down. And i dont like knives-wich is often used in the night life :/


in HS all the guys wanted to jump me.
I was jumped in the bathroom wile taking a piss, once in the wrestling room and they were hitting me with tackling dummies etc...


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Im too old to be fighting anymore either.
> I have better things to do with my aggression, like use it as a excuse to smoke. and then be chill again


Exactly !!! If it wasnt for the smoke i might even be a "gangbanger!! Wouldnt have this family living.. Scary to think about..


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Exactly !!! If it wasnt for the smoke i might even be a "gangbanger!! Wouldnt have this family living.. Scary to think about..


twas a miracle the day when my girl and I fought over the phone once and I went for a blunt instead of a 40.
Game changer for sure!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

Once back in highschool we jumped this fool in the wrestling/training room. I was beating his ass with a dummy. LOL


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know who is a member of NORML but I was just reading this weeks news letter and they have a new proposed house resolution in congress. IT"S THE END OF FEDERAL MARIJUANA PROHIBITION ACT OF 2013 HR499. There's 11 other cosponsers on the bill. It's for the states to make up their own mj laws and regulations. Just a hope and a prayer for us in nonmed states, hell with it the whole country!!!! I'd post the link but am far from computer savy. It should be easy to find on the norml website. They have a prewritten letter to send to your politicians about it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

There is no cure for Total Scrotal Implosion:

[video=youtube_share;2FBKq0uhOAQ]http://youtu.be/2FBKq0uhOAQ[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Once back in high school we jumped this fool in the wrestling/training room. I was beating his ass with a dummy. LOL


what shool did you go to...lol j/k


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone know this fool? Telling me I can't post pics of my GSC on GSC threads because my Bag Seed is Bull$hit. Tried messaging the fool it won't let me. Don't want to cause a problem with anyone. Just on this site to share the love. I know where my s33d came from thats what it is. I have heard GSC puts out s33ds here and there. This is what he posted last night on my Visitor Messages.

  stak - 03-16-2013 02:43 AM - permalink View Conversation Report 
quit spamming all the gsc threads with your irrelevent bagseed bullshit. nobody cares!​


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

oh wow, i have not read into deep yet, but its got a good intro.! :]

CANRML LINK


orrrrrr
http://salsa3.salsalabs.com/o/51046//p/dia/action3/common/public/index.sjs?action_KEY=9868


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

love that damn show thanks doobie youre the man


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

jhod, fuck that loser. who cares anyways GSC is great but so is every other strain, i just love when up tight self righteous assholes think they need to discredit people because they have "the cut". its like debating who has real durban, i could go for days but why??? who th fuck cares, like you said its about spreading love not hate


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Anyone know this fool? Telling me I can't post pics of my GSC on GSC threads because my Bag Seed is Bull$hit. Tried messaging the fool it won't let me. Don't want to cause a problem with anyone. Just on this site to share the love. I know where my s33d came from thats what it is. I have heard GSC puts out s33ds here and there. This is what he posted last night on my Visitor Messages.
> 
> stak - 03-16-2013 02:43 AM - permalink View Conversation Report quit spamming all the gsc threads with your irrelevent bagseed bullshit. nobody cares!​



i believe you are a lover of the GSC, and he is a hater.. simple...


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

lol "its called skywalker" sorry still watching that boondocks ep.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

Fucking love The Boondocks. Heard they were making a movie. Nice.
Damn jhod. What a lamer.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

When you check that little girl, stak's, posting history, all you see is spite and self-loathing.
She's not worth anyone's time, and she knows it, so she blathers on and spreads her bad vibes everywhere she can in the futile hope that it will make others feel as bad as she does.
Sorry you got even a taste of her bile, jhod.
Hopefully she will grow up and mature into a worthwhile Human Being, but it's quite doubtful.
Chicken chokers is as chicken chokers does.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

amen doobie amen


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Anyone know this fool? Telling me I can't post pics of my GSC on GSC threads because my Bag Seed is Bull$hit. Tried messaging the fool it won't let me. Don't want to cause a problem with anyone. Just on this site to share the love. I know where my s33d came from thats what it is. I have heard GSC puts out s33ds here and there. This is what he posted last night on my Visitor Messages.
> 
> stak - 03-16-2013 02:43 AM - permalink View Conversation Reportquit spamming all the gsc threads with your irrelevent bagseed bullshit. nobody cares!​


Haters will Hate. I would post every day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

There are very few shows I miss from my television watching days, but Boondocks is way up on the list of favorites.
They have a whole bunch of episodes on youtube, so I'll be downloading them with this to watch at my infinite leisure:

http://download.cnet.com/YTD-Video-Downloader/3000-2071_4-10647340.html*http://download.cnet.com/YTD-Video-Downloader/3000-2071_4-10647340.html*


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Haters will Hate. I would post every day.


Yeah send me your pictures ill post them to


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

just bomb that thread with all of his pics lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

> stak - 03-16-2013 02:42 PM - permalink Report
> 
> Maybe if you have even a little bit of intelligence you might be able to figure out how to post a message on my visitor wall? I hope you don't have children. We don't need any more idiots running around this world. It's bad enough your around.​




I think we need to bomb his profile.​


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Feels like summer so why not a hot link or 3?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn that person belongs on youtube hating on everyone and their mother.

Do you think it's actually Nick Diaz?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Damn that person belongs on youtube hating on everyone and their mother.
> 
> Do you think it's actually Nick Diaz?


I know a Nick Diaz hes a prick


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hate Hate Hate Hate!!!

[video=youtube;8vGBvzbpvug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vGBvzbpvug[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

hate hate hate hate hate


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Grrrrrr.... yo mama smells like old vegetables. And your plants are smaller than my butt. Suck it mof's.

Lol. Love you guys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Feels like summer so why not a hot link or 3?
> View attachment 2572203


Gotta blow that shit up:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

My face hurts from laughing.
I fucking HATE that!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PzQTMAS89-U]http://youtu.be/PzQTMAS89-U[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

all the kids in this are little smart shits lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

goignback to my ealier comment about hating my own aged demographic in general.....not everyone my age sucks, my roommate stash is 23 and hes an older soul than me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

_*(not at any of you: just playing along)*_

I'd call you all "Needledick The Bug Fucker", but that would be disrespectful to needles everywhere, and besides, even bugs need to get a little somethin' somethin' once in a while.
Thought ya'll had grown your first pube...
... until it pissed on your lap.
You couldn't score a stank-ass hoe with a crate of soap and a gallon of ether.
Your garden is so wilted, you should change it's name to "Chamberlain".
The only dank in your garden is crusty insides your skidmarked Wonder Woman underoos.
If I had a nickel for every decent bud that came from your gardens, I'd OWE you 5 dollars.
You're so dumb that you thought you needed high heat in an oily skillet to get your beans to pop.
If you were any dumber, no one could hear what you say.
I've seen better buds in a St. Louis beer factory.
I'm just kidding.

hate, hate, hate, hate, hate...


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaang nice one mate, id retort but im balls deep in this documentary, not to mention some 73 micro pandora wax im about to dab....i love work


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

That sounds like a great place to work!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

yep selling medical cannabis is what i do


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Supercross time, be back later. Braaaaap!!!!!

http://www.justin.tv/besweeet37/popout


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

EPIC Post doob. I love them all. Especially the bolded one.



DoobieBrother said:


> _*(not at any of you: just playing along)*_
> 
> I'd call you all "Needledick The Bug Fucker", but that would be disrespectful to needles everywhere, and besides, even bugs need to get a little somethin' somethin' once in a while.
> Thought ya'll had grown your first pube...
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> yep selling medical cannabis is what i do


I was surprised and disappointed that the legalization effort failed last year here in Oregon.
It was really close though.
I think it failed to pass because too many stand to loose their livelihood if it becomes legal, and there was almost no mainstream press in Oregon on the benefits of legalization.
And our governor is a douchebag.
It's just a matter of time and fine-tuning the wording to get some of the straight arrows on board with it.
Provided the feds don't get their panties in too much of a bunch over their defeats in Colorado & Washington.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Would be a huge help if both Oregon & California followed along and sewed up the West Coast as a place for legal cannabis.
Then get some East Coast states in on it.
Our day will come...


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

i know man, its tough here, i have to export my shit to get a good price....


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 16, 2013)

i love the idea of not getting incarserated or anybody else for cannabis, but i hate my margin falling to 100 an ounce in state....its literally all i do......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Especially considering it's not shwag.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

The few growers I knew here took a big hit when the OMMP came into effect here in Oregon.
And we still can't legally buy it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If I had a nickel for every decent bud that came from your gardens, I'd OWE you 5 dollars.
> 
> 
> hate, hate, hate, hate, hate...



aaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone watching the ufc prelims. There's a dude in the crowd that looks like a polar bear lolol. Anyone see that?


----------



## zVice (Mar 16, 2013)

dinner

chicken kiev wrapped in parma ham and corn flakes/parmesam crumbs













swiss roll and custard for dessert







ladies


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> jhod, fuck that loser. who cares anyways GSC is great but so is every other strain, i just love when up tight self righteous assholes think they need to discredit people because they have "the cut". its like debating who has real durban, i could go for days but why??? who th fuck cares, like you said its about spreading love not hate


I don't have cuts here. If I have a good plant its because I grew out a bunch of seeds and cloned it. Would love clones but not happening. Maybe soon though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Would be a huge help if both Oregon & California followed along and sewed up the West Coast as a place for legal cannabis.
> Then get some East Coast states in on it.
> Our day will come...


Man I can't wait for it to be legal here. It's such a stupid law. Most people I know that smoke are either doing it while theyre at home cooking dinner, doing laundry or whatever or just chilling out at home. They aren't out causing problems.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i love the idea of not getting incarserated or anybody else for cannabis, but i hate my margin falling to 100 an ounce in state....its literally all i do......


Damn that's insane. People don't realize its not that easy to grow good shit. I can easily get 3-$350 for mine. I don't sell it much though. I hooked my cousin up the other day and he acted like I was ripping him off at $125 for a half. I just sold a half to a good childhood friend for $180 yesterday. I'm just not gonna answer next time he calls because he acts like I owe him something every time he calls.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is my dinner, inspired by brother Doob I think yesterday.

Yes that is a Barbie plate lol.
I live in a house of all girls, save for my dog and I


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well sent my daughter off to her Junior Prom


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Well sent my daughter off to her Junior Prom


You introduce yourself to her date in a wife beater, and a shotgun sitting next to your chair?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow buddy... that's kinda sad. Little girls growing up. *sniff sniff

Haha... and I'm sure Bassman's intimidating enough just standing there.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

I just got really hungy 



Fooling around a little with the camera.

Obviously didnt fool with the camera enough (I'll get the white balance going) They are fading some but not that much lol. Been plucking a few withered leaves every day  fall is coming!


?p x BnS
Mmmmm Im really digging this girl, plump, oily, pungent nuggets  









Short BP








?p x SB2








?p x BK








Tall BP


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 16, 2013)

you could tell she was gonna be good early on whodat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You introduce yourself to her date in a wife beater, and a shotgun sitting next to your chair?



Don't forget about a partially consumed 24-pak of PBR on the coffee table to drive it all home


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Don't forget about a partially consumed 24-pak of PBR on the coffe table to drive it all home



I think a 30 rack of busch or natty would be more effective  PBR is just a little too classy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

And crazy eyes...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Knockin it out of the park Whodat, very nice. 


2 finger prOn?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2013)

Cool.
I've got some 6 leaf Extrema.
Weird, because they're symmetrical leaves and not lopsided.
So long as power beams don't come shooting out of their eyes, I'm okay with it.
*http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/13-plants-that-could-kill-you/blog-314145/?link=ibaf&q=plants+eyes&imgurl=http://s3.amazonaws.com/readers/purpleslinky/2008/06/22/189603_19.jpg*








13 plants that could kill you:

*Apples:* Apple seeds contain cyanogenic glycosides. If you eat enough of the seeds, you could very well die.
*Deadly Nightshade:* The nightshade family includes plants such as potatoes, tomatoes, eggplants and chili peppers. While deadly nightshade is the most dangerous, all of these plants contain toxins, usually in their foliage.
*Rosary Pea:* Rosary peas are traditionally used as ornamental beads. Many jewelry makers have died after handling rosary peas, which contain abrin, a fatal toxin.
*Oleander:* Oleander is a common garden plant, but ingesting any part of it can be deadly. Even the smoke from a burning oleander can kill you.
*European Yew:* Nearly all parts of this tree are poisonous. The leaves and the seeds contain a poison called taxanes.
*Daffodils:* Daffodils are deer- and vermin-resistant, and no wonder -- they have a poisonous numbing effect.
*Doll&#8217;s Eye:* The fruit of a doll's eye plant contain cardiogenic toxins that can lead to cardiac arrest and death.
*Hemlock:* All parts of the plant contain the alkaloid coniine, which causes stomach pains, vomiting and progressive paralysis of the central nervous system.
*Stinging Tree:*This plant is the deadliest and most potent stinging nettle in the world. The nettles contain a potent toxin that has been known to kill humans.
*Castor Beans:* One castor bean contains enough ricin to kill an adult within a few minutes.
*Angel&#8217;s Trumpet: *All parts of these plants contain dangerous levels of poison. People sometimes die trying to create recreational drugs from the plant.
*Monkshood:* Monkshood was used by ancient warriors to poison the water of their enemies.
*White Snakeroot:* White snakeroot contains the toxin tremetol. Abraham Lincoln's mother reportedly died after swallowing snakeroot-contaminated milk.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 16, 2013)

whodatnoation! damn! that is what is up! is that 1 vertical 600?

man o man, i want to learn the verticalllll

till then, my ladies are looking north!







and the facial


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Guzias, looking good yourself 
Its 1-vert-600-hps, 5 plants. I could have done better with a longer veg.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2013)

Any one have any suggestion on additives for pro mix hp I use humboldt nutes master a and b program minus a few things 
just lookin to mix it up Ben using straight promix 
they will be in 3-5 gallon smart pots indoor


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Any one have any suggestion on additives for pro mix hp I use humboldt nutes master a and b program minus a few things
> just lookin to mix it up Ben using straight promix
> they will be in 3-5 gallon smart pots indoor


Maybe not what your looking for 

*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft) *
*8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source *
*4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source *
*1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source *
*3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering *
*4 cups kelp meal. *
*9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings *
*3 cups Azomite*
*- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit (uncovered) 2 weeks before use.*


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 17, 2013)

Will save that and give it a go outside but need something to transfer into tommorrow probly.just.stay with straight pro mix and mix somethin up for next round


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2013)

Evening and Morning Six double izO. Heading off to visit a Great Aunt today down in the South of Holland. Should be fun, she doesn't speak any English at all, and she loves to regale you with stories that are never ending, sheesh the woman can talk.....which is handy since we just nod and go JA! JA! JA!. She's got some mad stories of the war though, and when I say mad, just everyday stories about trying to get food. What I found quite interesting was that all her stories seemed to involve a man and that man giving food to her for some reason, which is never really revealed (be it a cucumber, or some mushrooms from some "mans" cupboard.) Your guess is as good as mine, but you know what men are like!

Garden needs attention. Need to get soil/compost as my compost is kind of not really ready yet...I put that down to it being frozen solid for the last month or so. Hangover is nearly gone, I blame it on the bloody Irish Whisky, sticking to Scotch in the future, lmfao....

Lovely pron on both planty and the food front. Yum. Back to my breakfast.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2013)

Not worth it, I just wasted 2 minutes of my life reading 10 of his posts which were all filled with hate. Fate will seal his hate!



wormdrive66 said:


> Haters will Hate. I would post every day.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2013)

Have a good visit with your great aunt, D  Sometimes I do enjoy conversing with old people, they do all the work, I just listen, sip, toke, sip, toke, and listen some more.


Your just in time for my late thumb pr0n... enjoy lol


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2013)

How strange, I have a cut on my thumb in exactly the same place but it is vertical not horizontal, lol....I do love Vertical things, haha.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2013)

lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 17, 2013)

you guys and your blood brother rituals.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2013)

my ritual involved putting up a light in my bathroom, with the wife next to me saying, "slow down, you always rush things" lol....


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 17, 2013)

how many DST's does it take to screw in a lightbulb? TWO, one to screw it in and one to hold the dog joint. muahaAHAHAHA


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 17, 2013)

just so ya'll know that's my improv comedy. feeling better about the fact that no "how many" jokes are really funny. googled it. *spelt improv improve probably should have left it like that makes more sence lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2013)

I could only imagine asking my wife to hold the joint, that would be a definite "talk to the hand".


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2013)

Have a good day folks, catch you on the flip.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> When you check that little girl, stak's, posting history, all you see is spite and self-loathing.
> She's not worth anyone's time, and she knows it, so she blathers on and spreads her bad vibes everywhere she can in the futile hope that it will make others feel as bad as she does.
> Sorry you got even a taste of her bile, jhod.
> Hopefully she will grow up and mature into a worthwhile Human Being, but it's quite doubtful.
> Chicken chokers is as chicken chokers does.


Dont ever forget doobie broken hearts are for assholes! [video=youtube_share;SAZ1BSmAubU]http://youtu.be/SAZ1BSmAubU[/video]


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 17, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Supercross time, be back later. Braaaaap!!!!!
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/besweeet37/popout


I love my crossers nearly as much as my plants. I came of my crf450 last year and snapped my leg and still ain't fit to ride again yet but soon very soon


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2013)

DST said:


> lol.


1....2.....3.....4....i declare a thumb war


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thumbs up to you guys


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I might rip the top off this shed that came with this duplex and move it into the sunnier part of the yard, and do the light dep thing.
> I am 95% sure they will flower for a while then re-veg If I dont light dep.
> My males are outside with my 707 female, and I might throw some others girls out there as well to get some nice seeds and besides i am wayyyy overcrowded in flower area and could lose half the girls and be just right!
> I wish I had another spot to flower them at
> ...


bassman you can flower till mid may' after that they will reveg, youtube it, sorry on my phone
I'm getting some nice buds, but do put my plants in at night' at 6, ad hit them with 1000w till8pm and on at 8am till 9 am , then ba k outside. Will just leave them outside soon though


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's been six days since I introduced my seedlings into the farms,why does it feel like a lot longer,but then I suppose anything good is worth the wait,once the roots hit the rez they'll soon take off bigtime


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 17, 2013)

I take it a few of you guys produce your own seeds?? Been looking threw the 600 thread and see a few nice strains not available to buy. I've also noticed there's a lot off subs genetics. I got some pips from a friends one which I'm growing out just now the cherry cheese x livers I got some deep purple querkle pips that I ain't tried,has anyone grew these out?? Were they any good as they sound nice. Blunt


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

A few of us here have grown out breeders boutique gear. The use a bit of subs stuff. They sell the DPQ's you got. I have smoked it and really enjoyed it.

http://breedersboutique.com/site/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, VTMi'kmaq!
A little Zappa after waking up sets the mood of the day just perfectly!

Hope you had a good visit, D.

Had a nice chat with my dad last night before bed.
Spent 2-hours on the phone with him chatting about this & that.
He's 80, and getting in two words to his 20 is a challenge, but I like hearing his voice.


When we are done scrimping to save for a house this year, I'm going to be hitting the *breeders boutique* website to get me some cool beans. Have let the wife know, so it's been cleared with The Boss.

Time to feed the cats, and then feed the Doobster.

_*I'm koo-koo for Cocoa Puffs!!!! 

*_[video=youtube_share;Y1CBftRW0F8]http://youtu.be/Y1CBftRW0F8[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

I approve


Cereal Killer!!! Anyone remember this crappy cereal? Me and my brother bugged the shit out of my mom for months to buy some. When she finally did it was total crap. lol
[video=youtube;eP8mbxZBl3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP8mbxZBl3k[/video]


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 17, 2013)

Man oh man there's some nice looking strains in breeders boutique I am gonna order a few pips that have caught my eye.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

The engineers dream is a lovely smoke. They all are really... but that's a nice one for me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

Have sampled some of the buds from BB, and grow some early tests, and the Deep Blue was a great one, too.
I don't think you can go wrong with any beans in their arsenal, as they've made some great choices on base genetics, and have done a great job with mixing and refining.
Can't go wrong with *Breeders Boutique* stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I approve
> View attachment 2573110
> 
> Cereal Killer!!! Anyone remember this crappy cereal? Me and my brother bugged the shit out of my mom for months to buy some. When she finally did it was total crap. lol
> [video=youtube;eP8mbxZBl3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP8mbxZBl3k[/video]



Think Ima gonna be watchin' The Big Lebowski today while I up-can.
Pulp Fiction, American Beauty, and The Big Lebowski are my favorite non-SciFi movies.


WD:
I totally remember those cereals!
Loved them, and loved the little rubber figures they'd give away in the box!
Was bummed when they stopped making the cereal.
Used to sit there stuffing my gob with it while watching Saturday morning cartoons.
Good stuff!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Have sampled some of the buds from BB, and grow some early tests, and the Deep Blue was a great one, too.
> I don't think you can go wrong with any beans in their arsenal, as they've made some great choices on base genetics, and have done a great job with mixing and refining.
> Can't go wrong with *Breeders Boutique* stuff.


Good shit for sure. I did the Engineers dream and Deep Psychosis last winter and it was some really fine smoke. I need to get my Dog Beans sprouted. Roof!!!!
*Bad Ass Bean Poppin MoFo's*


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 17, 2013)

I approve ! 

Damn i cant see outta my eyes not weed but chlorine


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think ill try the engineers dream, psycho killer,and I'll have some of the dog when bk in stock. So many beans I want to try and not enough space or time.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2013)

What have I started. I must add, after seeing everyone's disgusting thumbs over the days and thinking ick. I now see my beautiful thumbs as short and fat. My wife likes my hands though!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_uJsoZheTR4]http://youtu.be/_uJsoZheTR4[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;aU4pyiB-kq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU4pyiB-kq0[/video]

*3*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel like im tripping balls watching that old cartoon shit you guys always post.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2013)

Hahaha I press play on that vid and the very first thing I notice are the thumbs up and down in the top right corner. 

I'll be using my thumb to spark several bowls pretty soon  I have to give a smoke report on four lovely strains and try two sample buds I chopped last week, I just ate a lemon canna cookie to get things started on the right foot, after sleeping in, and the weather is perfect for doing all this outside.... Woe is me.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz__XEDVXTM


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

I went outside last night to check on my Gods Gift, and saw my own shadow in front of me.
I decided to make a wall in front of her to block the light.
Next thing I know I am dizzy and wet.
Turns out my wall fell on me and knowcked me out.
I was wet from all the blood running in my eyes and ears.
I drug myself in the house and my daughter started screaming for mom.
They thought I was shot.
My wife tells me I am done growing since I get hurt so much.
I tell her I can get hurt traking a nap its just my nature.
Anyways I am ok, gonna have a nice scar on my head no doubt though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

That's fucking hillarious!!!
That monkey sure loves to ride!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;H3Tj8dsRdxk]http://youtu.be/H3Tj8dsRdxk[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

mornin fellas im about to give you guys a little peek at the lil girls.....some observational shit etc.....vid up soon, hope youre all well, and stoned!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wDFPqZV-q7A]http://youtu.be/wDFPqZV-q7A[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Stank Ape male spewed last night, so I made sure to get it onto the lil 707 hb and the small Gods Gift.
Gonna rinse off the other GG outside...hope she didnt get spluffed on.
I had no idea sacks opened that fast!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

yea man you gotta pluck em off until the male is nicely mature, heat will make sacks pop too.....did you intend that for those girls or did it really catch you off guard?


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I went outside last night to check on my Gods Gift, and saw my own shadow in front of me.
> I decided to make a wall in front of her to block the light.
> Next thing I know I am dizzy and wet.
> Turns out my wall fell on me and knowcked me out.
> ...


You alright bro. I'm one of the people who seems to always smack my head on shit. Every now and again if I'm sick or something I will black out. That shits not funny. Last year in June woke up at 2am thought I was going to throw up. Went walking to the bathroom woke up on the hardwood flower. Flat on my face shoulder into the corner of the wall. Didn't get out of the hospital for 3 days.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

DST, Bro thanks for the Rep++ bro. Plan on keep spreading the love of growing like we do. Funny that there always has to be some type of hater out there. Just because somethings Bag Seed. Don't mean you don't have it. Thats sometime how you find and new exciting mom. Have all kinds of Bag Seeds from various grows of mine which I know what strains they did come from. I make sure to label them when I find them. Take Care Bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> You alright bro. I'm one of the people who seems to always smack my head on shit. Every now and again if I'm sick or something I will black out. That shits not funny. Last year in June woke up at 2am thought I was going to throw up. Went walking to the bathroom woke up on the hardwood flower. Flat on my face shoulder into the corner of the wall. Didn't get out of the hospital for 3 days.


I have had a headache solid for 7 days now.
It ruined my bday plans.
So now my head just hurts more, Ill be ok though.
I hit my head all the time too.
I had a bowling ball fall off the pay-counter at the alley while tying my bowling shoes at 8 and still played and was fine.
I have a hard head


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

damn man i didnt read that shit hope youre ok dude, fuck. i got knocked out unknowingly once too by a falling paint can but luckily didnt kill me. hope youre ok man


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I went outside last night to check on my Gods Gift, and saw my own shadow in front of me.
> I decided to make a wall in front of her to block the light.
> Next thing I know I am dizzy and wet.
> Turns out my wall fell on me and knowcked me out.
> ...


Damn bro. Glad you are okay. Some people are just hospital magnets.
My girl is like that. But clearly it is her own fault. She will rather stack whatever, then get a ladder. She cant use a knife without cutting herself.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ld1SW743e9k]http://youtu.be/ld1SW743e9k[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanx guys yeah I am okay just a big bump on my head and a 2" slice on top of my head.

I am accident prone, as most of you 600'ers prolly know by now.
I cut myself cooking all the time too.
Actually once A piece of my finger made it into the pot while cooking for my girl 18 yrs ago.
Still missing a lil piece of my finger tip on the side of my nail.
I hit my head of the cupboard doors weekly etc...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx guys yeah I am okay just a big bump on my head and a 2" slice on top of my head.
> 
> I am accident prone, as most of you 600'ers prolly know by now.
> I cut myself cooking all the time too.
> ...


I have been to the ER at least 4 times on friday the 13th. Spam can cut, swiss army knife accident, motorcycle wreck, rope swing incident. I just stay home and hide now. I'm sure there is more I just forgot.

edit: #5 attacked by dogs, 40+ stitches on my scalp.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

lol just hide nice


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

Whats up everyone?? What You smoking on? Fortune Cookies, super dense, super tasty. Funny don't look like there is a 1/4oz left basically looks like 2 nugss. Stay Lit & Peace Out. Great to be in this 600 watt club. Great Peeps here.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

that looks yummy bro, nice pipe too


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 17, 2013)

Yummi yummi. Still aint got no green, so im smoking luxury cashmeere hash  And i just drank a blend of citric extraction and breezer


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

man denmark sounds dope


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> that looks yummy bro, nice pipe too


Thanks bro, I think I have a little too many pieces myself. Just down sized abit and donated some to my Brothers & Sis.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 17, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up everyone?? What You smoking on? Fortune Cookies, super dense, super tasty. Funny don't look like there is a 1/4oz left basically looks like 2 nugss. Stay Lit & Peace Out. Great to be in this 600 watt club. Great Peeps here.View attachment 2573336View attachment 2573337


Now that looks like a tasty bit herb,blunt


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

ok now i gotta post some nugs!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up everyone?? What You smoking on?


About to get really Frazzled on some finger hash. Trimmed with a bunch of dudes who didn't smoke last year and they hooked me up.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's my collection. And this is after getting ride of about 6 or more pieces. LOL. Damn need to clean a few of them. Project for today I guess. Lay off the blunts and smoke a bowl with some dry ice Hash. Still have about 4 grams or so.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

maui and golden goat...


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

man that glden goat smells so lemony....my maui at home looks closer to it than this cut of maui which is from my shop....


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 17, 2013)

What up sixers? Happy Green Day!!  

btw im an automatic "NO PINCH" red hair and green pants. F - OFF!! 

now time to go smoke some chemdog and see why im leaking tranny fluid all over the place.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

good luck with the tranny, hope its not an automatic.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 17, 2013)

u know it! good ol GM auto tranny on a series two 3800 in a buick. 2001 replaced one before in my 97 buick same thing except the older 3800.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

this has to be the weekend of hottest girls ever in my shop.....sorry il stop just 2 more came in together and asked me lovely questions..


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

at least its a buick, i love working on bigger vehicles


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 17, 2013)

screwed up thing.... i live in the hometown of GM. (its not detroit, its Flint) and its like no one around here seems to be able to work on GM trannys properly. go figure. we have 100's of them sitting around in scrapyards too! fun fun!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

i feel your pain man


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 17, 2013)

its all good tho... my buddy is stopin' by on his way home from the dispensary. hes lucky they had his plant rights when the laws changed in MI. so we'll get all fried out on the volcano and im gonna go have some of " me mum's" corned beef and potatoes. no carrots or cabbage, feed that to the french!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 17, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Thanks bro, I think I have a little too many pieces myself. Just down sized abit and donated some to my Brothers & Sis.


dude... usually im good with pieces right? well in the past month or so... ive broke two nice spoons, a bubbler, a bong, and my volcano. WTF!?!?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx guys yeah I am okay just a big bump on my head and a 2" slice on top of my head.
> 
> I am accident prone, as most of you 600'ers prolly know by now.
> I cut myself cooking all the time too.
> ...


DAMN!! BASS!! wtf? i really hope you're okay bro... i have a hard head too but damn!
a few people died at my old high school building a wall for an auditorium. my buddies dad walked away to go get some supplies or he would have died too.

i bang my head on shit in my grow areas all the time. the lights disorient me really bad, and i end up banging my head on stuff. i even knocked out my 600 hps hood once like that. blew the bulb and everything. i was SOOO pissed off.

seriously tho dude... im really REALLY glad your ok. just imagine the news.... pothead dies from trying to build wall. they would have had a hey-day with that.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 17, 2013)

alright im out... heres some st patty day guitar golden-ness for you all, via the late great stevie ray. only person who should have ever been allowed to cover jimi's songs imo.
btw the FU**ING experience hendrix company can KISS MY WHITE HAIRY ASS! 
they are making millions off of a dead man. how can u claim copyrights to STEVIE RAY VAUGHN's videos too?? that really pissed me off. jimi would be turning in his grave... so sad. the video of Stevie rockin' Little Wing is blocked on youtube. wow. i need to go smoke.

[video=youtube;C7pGnPjYWFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7pGnPjYWFs[/video] 
thank the stars for stevie ray and jimi hendrix! peace!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> dude... usually im good with pieces right? well in the past month or so... ive broke two nice spoons, a bubbler, a bong, and my volcano. WTF!?!?


Damn bro that sucks I dropped afew very nice pieces.


----------



## zVice (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I know the original cookies is "clone only" but anyone know of a decent seed if someone wanted to see what all the fuss is about? I know finding a close matching pheno will be tough.

been looking at BC bud depot cookies but seems like mixed reviews, also something about them stealing strain pics from a forum ?

So the next two that I've found are the GDP phantom cookies and candyland anyone have any experience with either of these. Had a quick search not many journals around.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

zVice said:


> Hey guys, I know the original cookies is "clone only" but anyone know of a decent seed if someone wanted to see what all the fuss is about? I know finding a close matching pheno will be tough.
> 
> been looking at BC bud depot cookies but seems like mixed reviews, also something about them stealing strain pics from a forum ?
> 
> So the next two that I've found are the GDP phantom cookies and candyland anyone have any experience with either of these. Had a quick search not many journals around.


Not yeat but I am thinking about getting the Phatom Cookies myself.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 17, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Damn bro that sucks I dropped afew very nice pieces.


I have never broken any pieces but the girl.... pheeew think its bong nr. 8. Well found out i like the sister bongs  Next ill get the roor little sister(Big Brother).


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep broke some very nice pieces


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

(just finished my up-canning, so have been away from the Computron 6000&#8482
Bassman!
Dude!
Be careful, not only do we need you around here , but your ladies need you even more!
Been hit by a wall too (well, ran into the corner of one at top speed) and they sure pack a nasty punch.
Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 17, 2013)

all you boys be good, im off to close shop grab a Guinness and a shot and scope my ak-48.....lets see if she is really ready at 48 days......doubtful.....have a great week boys, be safe goddamnit , and stay high. update and more next weekend. 

im excited about a new developement but cant speak about it yet....more to come next weekend. 


peace boys

cannabis cult


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 17, 2013)

*






*so this mild deficiency that came up has been spreading rapidly in the Burmese kush and honey bee but mostly burmese
i need some advice my ph stays at about 6 and as it drops my res it dropping in like 6.8 tap water which helps even it out over time.
I added some like 5ml per gal CalMag bc it seemed to be a calmag problem and maybe a potassium def at the time.
it kept spreading over a few days so i added a bottle of CNS17 Ripe over the course of a few days. It kept spreading and is now pretty much at the tops of the burmese
yesterday i added another bottle of CNS17 Ripe (20ml per gal) and the ph dropped more rapidly than usual im guessing bc i added the whole bottle at once assuming it has to be a potassium def. it dropped overnight from like 6 to 5.6 so i think that means its eating it up quickly.
I also added hydroplex about 2 weeks ago with no carb load like Sweet first, so i think that made it try to suck up carbs that werent there which also effected it earlier on. but now i dont see why its small brown spots along the veins all the way up at the top top of burmese.
I also dont see why all the other plants looks healthy as fuck and theyre all eating the same shit.
the ones closest to the res are real healthy so idk if they are grabbing all the nutes before it gets down the line but i dont think that makes sense bc burmese is right in the middle and maple leaf and widow are after it and they are healthy and i have a bigass pump and 1 1/2 in. tubes which circulate very well.

1.early on the burmese 2.at the top of burmese 3.burmese 4.grape ape(very mild) 5.pineapple(2nd worst) 6.progression of burmese

ANY GOOD ADVICE is appreciated and +rep
I'm growing a bunch of burmese next run and i do not want to run into this problem again. thanks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

Definitely a multitude of nutrient problems for the Burmese.
Have near zero experience with hydro (only one run of hempy under my belt), but these two charts might help you get a handle on it.
There is additional info regarding the first chart (with tips on how to correct the particular issues), located at:

http://mrcultivator.com/cannabis-nutrient-and-deficiency-table/*http://mrcultivator.com/cannabis-nutrient-and-deficiency-table/*







And the old pH chart for hydro & soil to maybe help point out what's happening based on your particular pH levels as they change values over time:







I'm sure one of the hydro guys will have more help for you, these are just a couple of things that might help in the meantime.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

Also, you may want to double check with another pH meter to make sure something isn't wrong with the one you're currently using to measure with (just in case).


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Definitely a multitude of nutrient problems for the Burmese.
> Have near zero experience with hydro (only one run of hempy under my belt), but these two charts might help you get a handle on it.
> There is additional info regarding the first chart (with tips on how to correct the particular issues), located at:
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 17, 2013)

I messed that all up. I'm dreaming of spring so bad it's 25degrees out dark and I'm grilling.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

Totally aside from everything and anything...

My wife read something online that said you could tell the sex of your unborn baby by using a pendulum and asking it questions. Odd right? She got a necklace out and laid down. She did it first then had me do it. She said you have to ask yes or no questions. The pendulum will either rock back and forth or make circles. She didn't tell me which was which (yes/no). I asked if we are having a girl, swinging. I asked if we are having a boy, circles. She got the same thing when she did it. Swinging means No, circles mean Yes.

If pendulums can read the future I'm going to have a boy in August!!!

Let's smoke to that!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

No worries!
I wish I was grillin' instead of illin'.
But it's pizza night for me (another pepperoni and tomato) and the oven is heating up as I type.
And I have some Barq's chillin' in the fridge.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Totally aside from everything and anything...
> 
> My wife read something online that said you could tell the sex of your unborn baby by using a pendulum and asking it questions. Odd right? She got a necklace out and laid down. She did it first then had me do it. She said you have to ask yes or no questions. The pendulum will either rock back and forth or make circles. She didn't tell me which was which (yes/no). I asked if we are having a girl, swinging. I asked if we are having a boy, circles. She got the same thing when she did it. Swinging means No, circles mean Yes.
> 
> ...


congrads!!! That shit works my friend did it for me and my ex and got it right both time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Totally aside from everything and anything...
> 
> My wife read something online that said you could tell the sex of your unborn baby by using a pendulum and asking it questions. Odd right? She got a necklace out and laid down. She did it first then had me do it. She said you have to ask yes or no questions. The pendulum will either rock back and forth or make circles. She didn't tell me which was which (yes/no). I asked if we are having a girl, swinging. I asked if we are having a boy, circles. She got the same thing when she did it. Swinging means No, circles mean Yes.
> 
> ...


I'll smoke a bowl for you in my mind, brosephus!
I'm not sure which would be more difficult: a little wild jigster causing havoc across the land (_Cry havoc, and let loose the dogs of war!_) , or raising a daughter and being double worried about all _that_ entails.
Either way, he, or she, will have two great parents to learn from.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> No worries!
> I wish I was grillin' instead of illin'.
> But it's pizza night for me (another pepperoni and tomato) and the oven is heating up as I type.
> And I have some Barq's chillin' in the fridge.


I'm grillin some fillet and drinking some stella artois to kill the winter blues. And my girl only smokes damn the bad luck!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2013)

~~~HHB~~~

8--

its a boy.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Mar 17, 2013)

lol... trollin through Club 600 like I tend to do... and started chuckling... everytime I see your signature Doobie it makes me smile... I remember all that censorship shit  I may get some time tonight to post some updates, and comment more on various things... hope all is well with everyone... its gettin better for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

CampUnderDog said:


> lol... trollin through Club 600 like I tend to do... and started chuckling... everytime I see your signature Doobie it makes me smile... I remember all that censorship shit  I may get some time tonight to post some updates, and comment more on various things... hope all is well with everyone... its gettin better for me.


Good to hear things getting better. Miss having your around. Thanks for saying High.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

CampUnderDog said:


> lol... trollin through Club 600 like I tend to do... and started chuckling... everytime I see your signature Doobie it makes me smile... I remember all that censorship shit   I may get some time tonight to post some updates, and comment more on various things... hope all is well with everyone... its gettin better for me.


Great to see you pop in for a visit!
Hoping your doing well, and hoping you still breeding the green ladies!
Hated hearing about you loosing so much of your work.
Stop back in whenever you can: we all miss you!


----------



## playermic (Mar 17, 2013)

600W Gotham hydro-compliance with state laws


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice!
The little ones should be growing up in no time.

Hope you'll be posting more as time goes by.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

First vid in a loooong time:
(I accidentally deleted my old youtube channel, and it's too much of a fight to get it back, so I have a new one started under the username: Nona Yobidnez . Will have new, crappy bass cover vids in the coming weeks & months, too, so be sure to check for those if you hate your ears)

[video=youtube_share;pBQfpt4js8k]http://youtu.be/pBQfpt4js8k[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 17, 2013)

Wanted to share some of my Hawaiian OG Kush pics with all of you. Hope You enjoy. Have a great rest what's left of St Patty's Day.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> First vid in a loooong time:
> (I accidentally deleted my old youtube channel, and it's too much of a fight to get it back, so I have a new one started under the username: Nona Yobidnez . Will have new, crappy bass cover vids in the coming weeks & months, too, so be sure to check for those if you hate your ears)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;pBQfpt4js8k]http://youtu.be/pBQfpt4js8k[/video]


I had a battle with youtube as well.
I tried out G-mail, and they killed my old YouTube and wouldnt let me log into it.
I deleted my gmail acct and my channel is here again.
I hate monopolies!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

That's almost what happened in my case!
I was just trying to stop my g-mail account from being linked to my youtube account, since I logged on using a yahoo e-mail address, but the fuckers deleted my youtube account.
Then I tried to recover it, as it said if was only a short time since the deleting, and that all would be back to normal, but it just wouldn't let me without consulting with a youtube/gmail representative.
And I could do it for free, in 2 to 3 weeks time, or pay an hourly fee to have it happen quicker.
So, fuck 'em.
New youtube channel, and will be posting all new stuff from now on.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

And, in case anyone is wondering, the song used in the video is called "*Limbo*" from the album *Test For Echo*, by Rush.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought u liked your hempy Doob?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

I do, or did.
But I'll be scrogging, and the height difference between the 5-gallon bucket and the 2.2-gallon soil pots was too much so I figured I'd better switch before it was too late.
Didn't want to have to raise the smaller pots up to match the height.
I have less distance between the light than I thought I was going to have after moving my grow space out of the closet and into a cab above my computer desk.
Being in the smaller pots in soil gives me an extra 6 or 7 inches of needed safety. 
And I'll be away from them for two weeks starting the end of April, and didn't want the wife having to deal with mixing the hydro nutes and watering them 2 or 3 times a day (have no pump/res/drain system for it, so it's all hand watering, and sucking out the overflow with a turkey baster).
After I'm back in a house with a proper grow space, I'll work it back into my grow process and have 2 of 6 mature plants in hempy's.
I mostly did it to see about using hempy's for future grows, but am not really set up for it yet.
I liked the one I did, but need a stable lifestyle (out of an apartment where I don't have to worry about inspections, and having lots of room & no worries of spills, etc) to make sure it all goes to plan.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am trying to do hempy without ph nor ppm meters and its a challenge, yet I havent killed any yet somehow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's the full "*Test For Echo*" album.
Some bad ass songs on this one.

[video=youtube_share;M9wbWsndwhI]http://youtu.be/M9wbWsndwhI[/video]


----------



## playermic (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanx. plants shot up pretty fast just put themk in in the rockwool 2 days ago Ill post some pics up during flowering either here or in the hydro section


----------



## playermic (Mar 17, 2013)

you can get the tds and pH meters digital for 10$ apiece online. check ebay


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

playermic said:


> you can get the tds and pH meters digital for 10$ apiece online. check ebay


$10 for a ph one?

This dude on CL has a Nutradip Tri-meter he said he would sell me for $80
I am starting to think hes a bs'er since he wont call my fone or set up a meet, but says yeah he has it still.
If he doesnt call tomorrow I guess eGay it is lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 17, 2013)

What up my 6ers!!! Just got home from seeing the family. Busy weekend lol. Hope everyone had a good weekend! I know I did 

Came home to some very happy girls so glad to know that my system worked and kept the girls happy. Will post some updates tomorrow. 

Just checking in to say hi before I take a hit of vinnie  

Night guys, stay high  I know I will


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am trying to do hempy without ph nor ppm meters and its a challenge, yet I havent killed any yet somehow.


Almost the same. I only check the ph of runoff every 14. day and it seems like it droops to only 5.6 so no biggie


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

Thee and the good wife have been together 10 years now. Yup, we met pissed up on St - Patricks day....in fact, about 10 years ago and 6 hours to be precise (it was quiter late in the night, lol.)
Hope everyone had a good night/day. I was in bed at the back of 11
Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats, D!
Amazing how the time flies, eh?
Here's to another 10 years for the two of you!
I'm off to sleep after I finish this bowl of chocolate ice cream and an episode of Family Guy.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

how interesting, I just read a book called "The Glass Room" by Simon Mawer (tell the good Mrs Jig to read this!!!! all about the Czech republic pre and post wwII - all sorts of love affairs, carpet munching, and lots of nasty nazis!) And funnily enough they also do the pendulum thing in that oooh eee, a little laddy on the way!



jigfresh said:


> Totally aside from everything and anything...
> 
> My wife read something online that said you could tell the sex of your unborn baby by using a pendulum and asking it questions. Odd right? She got a necklace out and laid down. She did it first then had me do it. She said you have to ask yes or no questions. The pendulum will either rock back and forth or make circles. She didn't tell me which was which (yes/no). I asked if we are having a girl, swinging. I asked if we are having a boy, circles. She got the same thing when she did it. Swinging means No, circles mean Yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 18, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Almost the same. I only check the ph of runoff every 14. day and it seems like it droops to only 5.6 so no biggie


Got to agree with you there hydro mate, I've done a few hempy grows never used a ph or ec meter and they always turned out sound. What nutes were you using?? I was using gh 3part flora


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 18, 2013)

Im using Cellmax fertilizers for veg. Then i use advanced hydroponics of holland dutch formula for bloom. Grow/Bloom/Micro. I would rather use Cellmax but im almost out of it. No smell no color. But i can only find it at hydroponics.eu and i dont like those fuckers!

Check out the VIKING WOMAN!  (Shit i wont do that )


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning my fellow 6'ers.Has anyone tried advanced nutes ph perfect???? I'm trying,testing it for the first time. I norm use gh 3part flora but my good buddy at my local hydro store was raving about it and he is a fellow gardener. He knows I don't buy into big mikes hype and he kindly said to me, ill give you 70% of what you buy so I thought May aswell try it and got the bigger yields package containing big bud,overdrive,b-52 and voodoo juice. I teamed that up with there ph perfect 3part g/b/m I've not used any meters so far with no pros but its still early in my grow but time Will tell if this works or not I suppose, blunt


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 18, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Im using Cellmax fertilizers for veg. Then i use advanced hydroponics of holland dutch formula for bloom. Grow/Bloom/Micro. I would rather use Cellmax but im almost out of it. No smell no color. But i can only find it at hydroponics.eu and i dont like those fuckers!
> 
> Check out the VIKING WOMAN!  (Shit i wont do that )
> View attachment 2574433


When my teenaga daughter was at my house this Christmas I lost a bet to her playing chess and had to make a snow angel just wearing my boxers. That sucked! On a different note, I germinated a autobomb,think differnt, and a free blue dream. Once these pop up I'll be over filled with plants veging. All 3 of these are for inside.I plan on veging the blue dream while the autos finish. If they pop up that is. Sometimes my luck sucks at germ, other times they all pop up.After 20 tears you'de think I wouldn't mess up but inpatience gets me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 18, 2013)

Good morning 600w crew


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Thee and the good wife have been together 10 years now. Yup, we met pissed up on St - Patricks day....in fact, about 10 years ago and 6 hours to be precise (it was quiter late in the night, lol.)
> Hope everyone had a good night/day. I was in bed at the back of 11
> Peace, DST


Happy Anniversary!
I feel like a douche as I dont remember the date my girl and I met or any other significant dates anymore.
Itll be 20 yrs in a few months I think though.
I wish I could remember and surprise my girl, I bet that would blow her mind!


blunt8175 said:


> Got to agree with you there hydro mate, I've done a few hempy grows never used a ph or ec meter and they always turned out sound. What nutes were you using?? I was using gh 3part flora


1st time ever with hempy and no way to calculate anything except for the ph drops to get a VERY rough idea of the ph.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

Just surprise her one day. Say you don't remember shit but you wanted to be sweet. She'd most likely appreciate it as much as if it were the right day.

And yeah DST. Happy anniversary of sorts.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Just surprise her one day. Say you don't remember shit but you wanted to be sweet. She'd most likely appreciate it as much as if it were the right day.
> 
> And yeah DST. Happy anniversary of sorts.


I have PTSD and when I used to go to the Psy he told me my brain suppresses memories to protect itself.
He said sometimes it cant stop with the bad and hides good ones too.
I used to have a memory like no other.
I passed my eye test at DMV at 16 or 17 by memorizing the whole chart while at the window and then just reciting it while covering eyes..lol I dont think I even looked toward the sign while doing it.

Anyway I failed this eye test Thursday, then she says of its your B-day..happy B-day lol Yeah right!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

So what's the deal with your license. Can you retest or do you just have a glasses restriction?

My doc says I have PTSD too from losing our baby. Not so much from the sadness of the child, but the shock of it all... the blood, rushing to the hospital, etc. I guess frequent crying is a symptom. Doc asked if I suddenly cry 3 times a week. Try 3 times a day.  I bury bad memories like nobodies business. I remember every little detail of good stuff. And bad stuff... like it didn't even happen. I always thought that was a good thing. I still do actually.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So what's the deal with your license. Can you retest or do you just have a glasses restriction?
> 
> My doc says I have PTSD too from losing our baby. Not so much from the sadness of the child, but the shock of it all... the blood, rushing to the hospital, etc. I guess frequent crying is a symptom. Doc asked if I suddenly cry 3 times a week. Try 3 times a day.  I bury bad memories like nobodies business. I remember every little detail of good stuff. And bad stuff... like it didn't even happen. I always thought that was a good thing. I still do actually.


I have 60 day temp license
I have to see the eye doc and have him decide my fate...
I would rather remember the bad and good as well.
Forgetting my whole past sux, I feel like I just turned 80 and have old timers (Alzheimer's)and not 40.
Prolly one of my worst B-days ever!
The prospect of not being able to legally drive is too much to fathom.
I have a perfect driving record no tickets 10 yrs, and no accidents that were my fault accidents for 20 yrs FFS!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd search online for a doc that would be easy on you. There might be reviews that say "I took grandma to dr. K and he was nice, let her keep driving." something like that. Fuck man... I feel for you. Just the thought of them taking that away is shitty... much less the reality if it happened.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd search online for a doc that would be easy on you. There might be reviews that say "I took grandma to dr. K and he was nice, let her keep driving." something like that. Fuck man... I feel for you. Just the thought of them taking that away is shitty... much less the reality if it happened.


Its like a bad dream.
I see these old people that cant react or see looking like 90 still driving.
I dont get it.....

Today is one of those days I could really use a sativa strain that gives that positive vibe

I didnt realize how depressed i am till I started typing.
I feel like crying today actually...not just the license thing just where life is going in general lately.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mornin' Hippies!!!

How you guys can survive without a PH pen is a mystery to me. 



DST said:


> Thee and the good wife have been together 10 years now. Yup, we met pissed up on St - Patricks day....in fact, about 10 years ago and 6 hours to be precise (it was quiter late in the night, lol.)
> Hope everyone had a good night/day. I was in bed at the back of 11
> Peace, DST


Happy Anniversary D!!! Care for a Whiskey? lol




bassman999 said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> I feel like a douche as I dont remember the date my girl and I met or any other significant dates anymore.
> Itll be 20 yrs in a few months I think though.
> I wish I could remember and surprise my girl, I bet that would blow her mind!


I tattooed my anniversary date on my leg so I would not forget. And in true stoner fashion I did not double check the date. So I have the date of our reception party instead of the correct date a week earlier. We just celebrate that day to keep things from getting too confused. Puff Puff Derrrrrrrr......


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

You truly are a full fledged pothead. Lol. That's funny bro.

Sorry bassman. I know it don't help... but shit could be headed in a way worse direction.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

My girl let our lil girl wear the diamond necklace i bought her to her prom.
I just thought about it my girl was 16 when I bought it and the matching earrings for her and my lil girl is 16 now.
Thats weird and cool.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So what's the deal with your license. Can you retest or do you just have a glasses restriction?
> 
> My doc says I have PTSD too from losing our baby. Not so much from the sadness of the child, but the shock of it all... the blood, rushing to the hospital, etc. I guess frequent crying is a symptom. Doc asked if I suddenly cry 3 times a week. Try 3 times a day.  I bury bad memories like nobodies business. I remember every little detail of good stuff. And bad stuff... like it didn't even happen. I always thought that was a good thing. I still do actually.


Crying three times a week is also a sign of having a vagina. I'm totally just giving you a hard time man, I'm Mexican too. Oh wait... That's a different story. I just had an eye exam today! My left eye is going, which is funny cuz my left ear is too! Moderate to severe hearing loss. Yay to be 40 and circling the drain already!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Crying three times a week is also a sign of having a vagina. I'm totally just giving you a hard time man, I'm Mexican too. Oh wait... That's a different story. I just had an eye exam today! My left eye is going, which is funny cuz my left ear is too! Moderate to severe hearing loss. Yay to be 40 and circling the drain already!


Tell me about it bro


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

A PH what? what one of them?

And I pass on the whisky (for the time being anyway!)



wormdrive66 said:


> Mornin' Hippies!!!
> 
> How you guys can survive without a PH pen is a mystery to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey everyone 

Its a beautiful day outside, I got to x~plant some babies though,,,, THEN outside time.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

I found some SSH in a jar..it doesnt preserve well it seems, but I feel happier with a lil smile on my face

On to important things.
Gotta build something for my outdoor girls.

I switched out my 6" exhaust for an 8"er and my current temp in flower area went from 75.1* to 72.8* I also made the path shorter and less curvy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I found some SSH in a jar..it doesnt preserve well it seems, but I feel happier with a lil smile on my face
> 
> On to important things.
> Gotta build something for my outdoor girls.
> ...


Stay away from ladders and holes.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

I sampled some of my Mulanje Bubblegum pheno last night. Kicked my ass. Took me an hour to reach the ground and start to feel like I could handle it. After that it was great.

Gardening is a great way to relieve PTSD. That and talking to your friends - which you have here!

If any of you are Med patients near OC - PM me, I have way too much medicine. Or let me know where there is a truly compassionate dispensary and I can donate it to them.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Stay away from ladders and holes.


Yeah I was up on the ladder 20 min ago installing a fan and managed not to hurt/kill myself.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm almost 40 and am falling apart. 2 hernia surgerys and 1 back surgery. All from years of flooring. When I finished rebuilding my house this Jan. I got unemployment because I quit my job for a good cause. Well Friday I had a meeting with the unemployment office. Because of this they told me if I went to college or some other formal training they would pay me. Well over the weekend me and my girl talked about it and decided I should do it. When else will the goverment pay me $410 week for two years till I graduate. I go tommorrow for a informational seminar on a 2 years associate degree in HVAC and Solar thermal technology. It's been twenty years since I've had any schooloing as you can tell from my spelling and grammer.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm almost 40 and am falling apart. 2 hernia surgerys and 1 back surgery. All from years of flooring. When I finished rebuilding my house this Jan. I got unemployment because I quit my job for a good cause. Well Friday I had a meeting with the unemployment office. Because of this they told me if I went to college or some other formal training they would pay me. Well over the weekend me and my girl talked about it and decided I should do it. When else will the goverment pay me $410 week for two years till I graduate. I go tommorrow for a informational seminar on a 2 years associate degree in HVAC and Solar thermal technology. It's been twenty years since I've had any schooloing as you can tell from my spelling and grammer.


That is a good offer.
I would seriously consider that if you are physically able to do the work.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 18, 2013)

I can deffinately do the work. I just can't be on my hands and knees all day anymore. Shit my knees are still more scarred up than a crack whore in the ghetto. My girl is a teacher with a masters for admin. I figure she can help with the schooling part.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I can deffinately do the work. I just can't be on my hands and knees all day anymore. Shit my knees are still more scarred up than a crack whore in the ghetto. My girl is a teacher with a masters for admin. I figure she can help with the schooling part.


My knees have perm dead skin that is all dried out and has no feeling in them lol.
I put some special lotion on them, but it doesnt do much.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've tried a few things, then just gave up. It's what I get picking 1 of 2 proffesions where knee pads are needed. I figure I'd beat people to the jokes. My goal is to be a head maint. man somewhere so it's a little of that and a little of this. You know how short a stoners attention span is. I figure with the 2 year degree over just the certification I can try for complexes and big oiffice buildings, factories etc...


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My knees have perm dead skin that is all dried out and has no feeling in them lol.
> I put some special lotion on them, but it doesnt do much.


Yeah but the scary part is you didn't say how your knees got that way!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

Good afternoon/evening gents!
Just a quick update on the grow.
Installed the screen for the scrog just a bit ago (finally):

















Will give them 2 or 3 days to fully recover from transplanting & being bent over, and then will be changing over to 12/12 to see who has boobs and who has balls.

Today is Banana Muffin Day!
Oven is heating as I type.
For all my increased eating these last 2 weeks, I'm down to 142.
WTF?
Going to add some protein shakes starting today.
I refuse to drop down below 140.
Fuck that noise.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah but the scary part is you didn't say how your knees got that way!



Haha I opened myself up for that one!

I never used knee pads to do any work I do.
I am always in too much of a rush, that and I always wear shorts, so not even jeans between my knees and the cement driveway etc....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good afternoon/evening gents!
> Just a quick update on the grow.
> Installed the screen for the scrog just a bit ago (finally):
> 
> ...


Potatoes...weight gain shakes??
Empty carbs, but still might help.

Scrog under way Doob, lets hope for girls!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

Good afternoon and evening guys! Hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. Fucking windy here today  Oh well lets cheer that up with some veg pr0n 

Day 24, mixed strains 

View attachment 2575065View attachment 2575067View attachment 2575069View attachment 2575071View attachment 2575073View attachment 2575074View attachment 2575075View attachment 2575076


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice crop! I am thinking of popping all of my seeds to find the top phenos. Veg > take clones > flower clones > keep the winners. What do you think?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Nice crop! I am thinking of popping all of my seeds to find the top phenos. Veg > take clones > flower clones > keep the winners. What do you think?


That's what I do. It works if you have the room.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

Not all empty carbs.
I rarely eat potatoes (baked potato or fries), maybe once a week.
I drink about 12-oz of soda pop a day (some days more, sometimes none).
Sugary cereals about the same as potato products.
I have a super high metabolism when it switches on (even with it not switched on I can loose over a pound of weight a day. With it kicked on: 5-lbs a day if I'm not careful), which it has with the chores I've been doing around here lately (spring cleaning, etc).
But with little to no appetite, my food intake is not enough, and the leukemia treatments don't help either.
So to reduce the risk of even lower body weight and muscle loss, I'll be using my old standby as a crutch until I have some cannabis to stimulate a real appetite:






















Not a proper replacement for food, but it is really better than not eating like I need to be eating, and is just a supplement to a regular meal (I only manage to eat once a day for the most part without the appetite boost of the glorious herb).


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

I figured you had thought about and or tried the weight gainer, just thought I would mention in case.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm kind of thinking that part of my weight loss this year is that I've cut way back on my sugar intake (my New Year's Resolution).
Had a little Popeye belly around new years, and it's long gone.
I didn't even buy (or eat) any x-mas candy, and only had a handful of the Halloween candy we bought in case any kids stopped by, which they didn't (the wife brought the mega-mix jumbo bag to work with her the next day, and it was snagged up by her co-workers by the end of the day).
Definitely feel better without all that sugar intake.
The only reason I still have a little soda pop is to help me swallow my pills, and for a brief burst of caffeine if I need to stay up a little later than my sleepiness would otherwise allow.
Other than that, very little sugary stuff so far this year.
(being half Native American makes me susceptible to diabetes, even from fruits, which is the main reason I decided to almost remove sugars from my diet this year).
So far so good, but I need to eat food a lot more than I do currently.
I want to maintain a decent baseline level of health for when I'm done with my leuky meds to help me get back to "normal" as quick as possible.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm kind of thinking that part of my weight loss this year is that I've cut way back on my sugar intake (my New Year's Resolution).
> Had a little Popeye belly around new years, and it's long gone.
> I didn't even buy (or eat) any x-mas candy, and only had a handful of the Halloween candy we bought in case any kids stopped by, which they didn't (the wife brought the mega-mix jumbo bag to work with her the next day, and it was snagged up by her co-workers by the end of the day).
> Definitely feel better without all that sugar intake.
> ...


I know you said, but what is your weight normally?
I dont know your height to make any guesses.

I was supposed to work out every day last week and with my 8 day headache I got only one day in.
I really hope to improve upon that.
I started taking Dipenhydramine Hydrochlodire (sp?) Benadryl in case my problem is allergies.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm 5'11" tall, and unless I'm working out or doing manual labor jobs, I maintain about 160-165 lbs. with about 6 to 9% body fat.
When I'm working hard or working out I stay at 180 to 185 with 4 to 6% body fat.
I don't recall if I've ever been over 185, but back in the day I rarely weighed myself.
The lowest I've been is 128-lbs, which is something I do not want to happen again.
140 is my lower limit before I start to panic.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

So went to go check my mail today and it looks like the fairy has visited me


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm 5'11" tall, and unless I'm working out or doing manual labor jobs, I maintain about 160-165 lbs. with about 6 to 9% body fat.
> When I'm working hard or working out I stay at 180 to 185 with 4 to 6% body fat.
> I don't recall if I've ever been over 185, but back in the day I rarely weighed myself.
> The lowest I've been is 128-lbs, which is something I do not want to happen again.
> 140 is my lower limit before I start to panic.


Wow u really have a low BF%
maybe you could benefit from eating more fats?
When I was young I was 4-8% BF at all times.
After I quit the meth I skyrocketed up in weight and the BF% went up also as if my metabolism needed stimulation now after being used to drugs to be thin.
Now I am at 22%, but when I was 230 and 34" waist I was still over 10%


Made some more George Foreman burgers with jalapeno jack cheese, Romaine lettuce, and fresh tomatoes.
All together with BBq sauce Rooster sauce and on an onion roll


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't shy away from the fats, but it's always been difficult for me to gain weight and maintain it.
I have to eat like a horse.
But I have to watch my lipids & triglycerides while on my meds.
I do enjoy my cheeses, though.
Thinking of a cheeseburger tonight for dinner
Cheeseburger (Tillamook Medium Cheddar), with a small tomato, on whole wheat bread.
If I have room in the belly, I'm going to leave to option open to have a follow-up burger an hour after eating dinner.
Have to work at gaining (healthy) weight before it dips too far down.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2013)

Gives me hope that the fairy will make it here!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

Weird thing today, is that I took my meds which normally have me wanting to puke within a half an hour, but I took them with the Mass XXX (mixed with whole milk) at 2:30pm and not one bit of nausea so far (never makes a difference whether on a full stomach, or empty stomach, always have the nausea, and it goes on & on and randomly pops up through the day).
Hmmm... I may be on to something...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

My grandma and old doc always told me to take pills with whole milk.

I saw my first centipede today. Was quite excited. Looked just like the video game. It was bright orange.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm actually not supposed to take my meds with milk as it (the fats) raises the serum level of the meds in my blood stream pretty high.
But today I already had a batch mixed up and didn't want to waste it.

Centipedes freak me out a bit.
Kind of beautiful creatures, but just freaky looking.
Millipedes, too.

Used to get into a series of Sci-Fi books back in high school called "The War Against the Chtorr"
















Was about a race of big bugs who had invaded Earth with the intent of conquering (eating) humanity.
A really good series of books, very well written.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_Against_the_Chtorr*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_Against_the_Chtorr*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

These guys make me laugh so much:

[video=youtube_share;17CLlZuiBkQ]http://youtu.be/17CLlZuiBkQ[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> These guys make me laugh so much:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;17CLlZuiBkQ]http://youtu.be/17CLlZuiBkQ[/video]


Haha doobs brotha I love those vids! I think I've watched every single one. Me and the girl crack the fuck up. I have giggle attacks haha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mgVwv0ZuPhM]http://youtu.be/mgVwv0ZuPhM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

I liked the old MTV "Celebrity Deathmatch" stuff, but these Rap Battles are way better (IMO).


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I liked the old MTV "Celebrity Deathmatch" stuff, but these Rap Battles are way better (IMO).


Doobs your bringing back old child hood memories and it brings tears to my eyes, not to sound gay or whatever, well fuck it I don't care. I fucked up a lot of my brain when I was younger and did some pretty shitty things to my family. It was all do to drugs(coke,meth,herion,you name it) I became a spiteful person and would steal from you and wouldnt even think twice about it. But finally at age 17 I found the art of growing cannabis thankfully and my life started a turn for the best. I owe this plant to my life. I have very deep beliefs in it and just love everything about it. My girl says sometimes I spend to much time with it lol.

Wow sorry about that, that shit just popped into my head and made me feel good and just had to get it out. But honestly thanks doobs. 

Matter fact thanks to everyone in the 600 club! You guys are all my family and would have all your backs!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2013)

Right on, I'm glad you came through it all.
Like a lot of us in here, I had a bad, bad temper when I was younger, and even into adulthood.
I never did the heavy drugs.
Tried coke 3 times, and didn't drink or smoke weed until I was 19, and weed (good weed) was hard to find in the old days where I'm from, so I turned into a real boozer.
Since I started growing my own, I have mellowed out so much.
Not just from toking & being high, but from the different perspective on life that cannabis has given me.
I feel like a different person, one who's able to move forward.
Seems to have that positive effect on lots of us.
The healing herb, indeed.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My grandma and old doc always told me to take pills with whole milk.
> 
> I saw my first centipede today. Was quite excited. Looked just like the video game. It was bright orange.


Always eat ur edibles with whole milk also!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Always eat ur edibles with whole milk also!


Fuck ya bro! I always have whole milk and maybe a small snack lol. Like some toast with peanut butter 

Oh and bro every time I see your av I think of being on acid lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Weird thing today, is that I took my meds which normally have me wanting to puke within a half an hour, but I took them with the Mass XXX (mixed with whole milk) at 2:30pm and not one bit of nausea so far (never makes a difference whether on a full stomach, or empty stomach, always have the nausea, and it goes on & on and randomly pops up through the day).
> Hmmm... I may be on to something...


I hope that can be repeated successfully.
I have heard most meds should not be taken with pineapple juice as your body gets a way higher % into the blood or something, and your normal dose can now be lethal.
This is only true with certain types of meds though.


giggles26 said:


> Doobs your bringing back old child hood memories and it brings tears to my eyes, not to sound gay or whatever, well fuck it I don't care. I fucked up a lot of my brain when I was younger and did some pretty shitty things to my family. It was all do to drugs(coke,meth,herion,you name it) I became a spiteful person and would steal from you and wouldnt even think twice about it. But finally at age 17 I found the art of growing cannabis thankfully and my life started a turn for the best. I owe this plant to my life. I have very deep beliefs in it and just love everything about it. My girl says sometimes I spend to much time with it lol.
> 
> Wow sorry about that, that shit just popped into my head and made me feel good and just had to get it out. But honestly thanks doobs.
> 
> Matter fact thanks to everyone in the 600 club! You guys are all my family and would have all your backs!!


Yeah lots of us have been through some bad times with anger drugs and alcohol, but weed and the 600 is the CURE


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 18, 2013)

Some crack wax we made earlier 3.5 gram samples tubed up


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

very nice m2m


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2013)

That's a big sample!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That's a big sample!


Well these samples go to long time buyers and its a for shure sale usually buying 2 or more zips at a time 
Pulse they do half gram or more dabs


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 18, 2013)

Think its.time to make some bubble hash for me


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 18, 2013)

camera adds 10 pounds 

we are at 4th week of 12/12


----------



## z0b (Mar 18, 2013)

getting adapter for ducting tommorow. 6 in to 4 in
my new run and newly installed hood. its almost 4 feet in length. big 1000w hood
just threw my 600 bulb and ballast on her and there she goes.
light is almost completely concentrated
perfect for the 4 babies.

also pic of my last go and some bho i made experimenting in different whipping lengths and purging methods


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 18, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Think its.time to make some bubble hash for me


I need to call my friend and make sure he still has my bags.... I have about a lb of a popcorn buds.

I might have a lot more than a lb honestly. Whatever 2 freezer bags, and a laundry basket full of little buds weighs


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 18, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I need to call my friend and make sure he still has my bags.... I have about a lb of a popcorn buds.


Well better get to it and I know its a chore but try choping all ur buds up not fine but just one chop here and there with scissors not.a.grinder u will.yield more and if u dnt over do it.quality will be the same


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 18, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well better get to it and I know its a chore but try choping all ur buds up not fine but just one chop here and there with scissors not.a.grinder u will.yield more and if u dnt over do it.quality will be the same


hey! i have been converting a lot of my buds into bho. 

i chop the hell out of the buds to get them pretty broken down, i would love to break them down even more, but im afraid of a grinder.. Do you guys just use scissors? took me about 2-3 hours to chop up a qps worth, im really slowwww 

and i wish they were broke down even more.. what kind of choppers grinders out there do you guys think would be worth investing in?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think you want the trich heads to be pretty well in tact. That is the best hash. I might try making canna caps if he has my bags. Stupid butthole owes me $50 too. Hes that guy that always forgets his wallet when we go out to eat and shit, or has to go to the ATM or whatever...


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> hey! i have been converting a lot of my buds into bho.
> 
> i chop the hell out of the buds to get them pretty broken down, i would love to break them down even more, but im afraid of a grinder.. Do you guys just use scissors? took me about 2-3 hours to chop up a qps worth, im really slowwww
> 
> and i wish they were broke down even more.. what kind of choppers grinders out there do you guys think would be worth investing in?


Bho is diffrent than cold water has bho fuck man grab a grinder / food processor and grind it down I grind mine till its like ur going to roll a joint out of a grinder
With cold water ur trying to.catch a diffrent size trichome in each bag wether its broken of heads and stalks to complete units if that makes since


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep^^ if you look at it under a scope you'll see stalks and heads at the different micron sizes.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

my food is like tasteless lately. wonder if its too much from my ozone gen...?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Those ozone generators can be dangerous. Be careful with it. I found this on the epa's website:

*There is evidence to show that at concentrations that do not exceed public health standards, ozone is not effective at removing many odor-causing chemicals.
**
If used at concentrations that do not exceed public health standards, ozone applied to indoor air does not effectively remove viruses, bacteria, mold, or other biological pollutants.
*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Those ozone generators can be dangerous. Be careful with it. I found this on the epa's website:
> 
> *There is evidence to show that at concentrations that do not exceed public health standards, ozone is not effective at removing many odor-causing chemicals.
> **
> ...


yep. I huff it normally. Nah, I know. Its a like dual air cleaner. I only turn it on when it gets real stanky.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

I was picturing you sitting in front the thing just taking it all in. 

I know you aren't a dumbass like some of the folks on RIU, but I've read a couple times where people are all about overloading their house with ozone and then talk about headaches and the like. And it's good for noob lurkers to know whats up. (I see you noob lurkers )

It's quiet in here. 

I think I'm gonna play some guitar and pass out. Peace everyone.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

*SHOUTY SHOUTY SHOUT SHOUT, NOISEY NOISEY NOISE NOISE*....loud enough for ya Jiggles?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah mate. Making me smile over here.  Cheers. (just quit shouting or you'll wake the wife)


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

who's wife, mine or yours? lol.....

uploading some pics since I been a bit lazy recently.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 19, 2013)

awaiting transmissions


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

DST said:


> who's wife, mine or yours? lol.....


Whichever makes more sense.

This video reminds me why I love being alive so much
[youtube]nOIuN0_7EGY[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

So we got a bit of a DOG show here.....

First up, this is my DOG from seed (the original DOG seeds I made back in 2010) I germinated another one and I think it looks to be a winner. It is danky stinkalicious. I just topped it as it's kind of been packed in the veg tent and not had much side lighting to get things going. I have tried to give it a bit more space and hope the toppping will get some of the side branching developing. As I say, I think that down to lack of light (remember - pheno = geno + enviro!. Anyway, enough of the gabbing, onto the pics.





Me like Webbed leaves!










These are some of the DOG bx2 (regulars)






























One of the veg tents with DOG clones, DOG mum, OG kush2 (male) Blue Pit Male, and Sour KushxDeep Blue clone.






Deep Blue F4 (fan leaves on this are as big as ma heid!)










Also topped 






DOG buds....soz, focus is a bit pants on heid.)




































And that's it for the noo. Not sure what I was doing with the camera but I had to delete a load as they were out of foucs. Our new lens is a lot wider and also has a Macro function, but it's not really a macro function for up close shots, anyway, thanks for watching.
Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

These videos should really be titled. "Girls in bikinis are awesome!"



jigfresh said:


> Whichever makes more sense.
> 
> This video reminds me why I love being alive so much
> [youtube]nOIuN0_7EGY[/youtube]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 19, 2013)

i want to fly like a squirrel.. i hope this video guides my dreams tonight, peace!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

It's more than bikinis mate.

This Is Crazy.
[youtube]TWfph3iNC-k[/youtube]


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2013)

well just repotted my girls yesterday took a few cuts for the first time other day im going to put them on 12/12 tonight as its cramp in my cuboard and i have 5 females in this lot at least and 5 regs there to sort out.

1st 3 pics are my 2 sweet n sour regs 1 i snapped top off other day but its in prop hopefully rooting.
2nd 2 pics are my smelly cherry regs also snapped 1 there tops but went in bin before i thought about trying to root it.
3rd 2 pics are my cuboard full thats why i need to flip soon as i think!


the 4th pic with 2 clones in are off my biggest dog fem will get pics of my dogs up tomorrow
the 5th pic is the 4 cuts i took of my purple kush bag seed 
6th pic is the 2 tops i snapped and tryed to root one if off a reg 
and th pic is the 4 i just took off my purple kush before 

will get a try for 4 more of my biggest dog tonight i will get yous a pic before i take them see what yous experts think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

Dog pound in the 600 this morning. i've got a couple of crackers about to come down.

1st 3 are 1 pheno, second 2 the sour d leaning one, third set are the newcomer to my stable, smelly fingerez ( smelly cherry x SLH )





Bag appeal anyone lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

maybe for you, lol....I just prefer the bits with bikinis!


jigfresh said:


> It's more than bikinis mate.
> 
> This Is Crazy.
> [youtube]TWfph3iNC-k[/youtube]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well this morning my blue dream and think different popped up. The autobomb still a no show. But when the other two were germinated the autobomb didn't do any thing. So I scratched it a little with a nail file and went ahead and put it in some seed starter on a mat just in case. So its probably a dudd anyway. My other girls are doing good. They don't seem to be lacking anything but they are growing a little slow. This is propably because I topped them and transplanted them all in the last week.I post some pics later for some advice if you guys think its needed. Have a good day!


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good afternoon/evening gents!
> Just a quick update on the grow.
> Installed the screen for the scrog just a bit ago (finally):
> 
> ...


looking good dubes bro,Blunt


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 19, 2013)

G'day 6'ers, hope all is going good for yous all!! I've been looking in seed boutique and I want them all but I'm going to order a few packs. I'm getting engineers dreams,phyco killer.deep psychosis,dippy ellse,cheese surprise. I also defo wanna try the dog as it looked like my og kush x ecsd mother I had for years before my garden of weeden got broken into they too about 5 yrs woth of my hard work;I mean yeah take the ripe plants but why my my 5 months and all my seeds plus all my equipment anyway enough of the scum that I gladly shoot,bring back to life and then od him again and again , enough of my raving the thing I wanted to know is what dog to get???? Is intostock or is it very seldom and there gone in 24 hours I hope not as I said looks like a twin to my og x ecsd mother. I've also noticed there gone bx2' and just dog regular,what one you recommend. Thanks Blunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

you guys in the US won't get to see the metro news paper. check it. dope growers are now growing Glocks!!!! 



on a serious note they're now giving out scratch and sniff cards with weed scent, so non dope fiends can get an idea and report them, or score  I'm going to see if we can get some for our BB Strains.

http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/19/scratch-and-sniff-cards-published-to-crack-down-on-illegal-cannabis-farms-3547276/


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

It's hilarious,keep it illegal and of course criminals will take advantage, legalise it then they won't. It's really quite simple, but instead, lets spend millions on a campaign to get people to grass up and walk around sniffing cards all day long. F.E.A.R you got the fear!!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

my sense of taste/smell is coming back. my ozone gen fucked me up...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

DST said:


> It's hilarious,keep it illegal and of course criminals will take advantage, legalise it then they won't. It's really quite simple, but instead, lets spend millions on a campaign to get people to grass up and walk around sniffing cards all day long. F.E.A.R you got the fear!!!!


Think of all the jobs the cops will lose though.... this fight won't be easy.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats pretty interesting. You would think that most people know the smell from being around it at one time or another. But then again it's that person that is totally striaght lace thats going to blow somebody in. If this world would quit spending money on prohibition of marijuana and spend a fraction of the money they save educating themselves on the benefits of marijuana. And not just the medicinal reasons but monestary reasons also. The world would be in a much better place.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well here's some pics of my babies. They are roughly 3 weeks old. I tried to get a picture of the kalashinkova because instead of 2 nodes opposite of each other, all 3 plants have 3 nodes all opposite each other. When they started I wasn't sure if it was mutation or genetics. Still don't know but like the way they are growing.I also put a picture of a cool cactus I got my girl sun.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

Good, and all those thick fukkers who joined the police can then go and fuk off and retrain themselves like the rest of the world has had to do, and then who knows, they might actually PRODUCE something that creates growth and money for the economy. Instead of just costing tax payers....


hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think of all the jobs the cops will lose though.... this fight won't be easy.


And too right, it ain't an easy fight!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

the babies look sweet Jimmer, but that is one mad looking cactus!


jimmer6577 said:


> Well here's some pics of my babies. They are roughly 3 weeks old. I tried to get a picture of the kalashinkova because instead of 2 nodes opposite of each other, all 3 plants have 3 nodes all opposite each other. When they started I wasn't sure if it was mutation or genetics. Still don't know but like the way they are growing.I also put a picture of a cool cactus I got my girl sun.View attachment 2576653View attachment 2576654View attachment 2576655View attachment 2576656


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks DST. I couldn't pass up the cactus when I seen it. And it sounds like you cant kill it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2013)

Don thanks for the rep. That picture in my avatar is a picture of the rio chame?I think thats the name. It's art work I bought last summer at the regional indian market in Sante Fe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

is it meant to be horizontal? looks it. or it's abstraaaaaact lol


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2013)

Is that right don? Couple my neighbours now said my last lot was stinking haha, my cab isn't big enough to bd charged with out anyway just the fact losing everything and havin to start again with them knowing what I do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

you mean what i was talking about in the uk thread? yeah there was a guideline of 9 plants roughly but not sure if that's been revoked with the changes about pasty tax and knife crime of all things if memory serves. if not i'm lost off what was i saying haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think of all the jobs the cops will lose though.... this fight won't be easy.



What? Who gives a fuck about them anyway? LIke DST said, wasting tax monies that are GREATLY needed elsewhere. They love the drug war because it gives them all kinds of expensive "toys" to play with, guns, APCs, helicopters, ect... all used to unjustly incarcerate US and the whole time WE are paying their budget and salaries! 
Iv always thought if we refused to pay taxes on a large scale collectively we might get somewhere.... If I dont support your multiple expensive oil or drug wars then I should have the right to not have to pay for it, so if you war is publicly unsupported then you cant pay for it thus eliminating it from existence... I can dream cant I.


 good afternoon everyone. 

[video=youtube;k1_Qfk24jQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1_Qfk24jQE[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What? Who gives a fuck about them anyway? LIke DST said, wasting tax monies that are GREATLY needed elsewhere. They love the drug war because it gives them all kinds of expensive "toys" to play with, guns, APCs, helicopters, ect... all used to unjustly incarcerate US and the whole time WE are paying their budget and salaries!
> Iv always thought if we refused to pay taxes on a large scale collectively we might get somewhere.... If I dont support your multiple expensive oil or drug wars then I should have the right to not have to pay for it, so if you war is publicly unsupported then you cant pay for it thus eliminating it from existence... I can dream cant I.
> 
> 
> ...


So fucking true! I wish my tax dollars would go to good use for once. That's why the majority of money is donated back to the community


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DST said:


> It's hilarious,keep it illegal and of course criminals will take advantage, legalise it then they won't. It's really quite simple, but instead, lets spend millions on a campaign to get people to grass up and walk around sniffing cards all day long. F.E.A.R you got the fear!!!!


1 things all govt's want is to promote and maintain fear.

I love the Deep green dogs.
The 2010 dogs leafs u posted look like the ones I am veggin


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

And these are the Fucktards that make the laws and decide how to spend OUR money. 

http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/03/new_york_lawmaker_who_voted_against_medical_marijuana_busted_with_marijuana.php


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

600 for office! Hahaha


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> And these are the Fucktards that make the laws and decide how to spend OUR money.
> 
> http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/03/new_york_lawmaker_who_voted_against_medical_marijuana_busted_with_marijuana.php


Steve Katz is a fucking hypocrite

Opening line...
He is even a vet that abuses animals, yet he is in a public office!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is it meant to be horizontal? looks it. or it's abstraaaaaact lol


Yes it's meant to be horizontal. I'm just lazy and never changed it. I kind of like it but i guess I'll fix it sometime.IT's right now


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2013)

The metro paper shit haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

Hah fuck it man its good either way


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2013)

Ii just bothered about my set up and gear haha.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice choice Whodat.
[video=youtube;9Q5Hl6mc8iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q5Hl6mc8iM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> hey! i have been converting a lot of my buds into bho.
> 
> i chop the hell out of the buds to get them pretty broken down, i would love to break them down even more, but im afraid of a grinder.. Do you guys just use scissors? took me about 2-3 hours to chop up a qps worth, im really slowwww
> 
> and i wish they were broke down even more.. what kind of choppers grinders out there do you guys think would be worth investing in?


Starting at 1min15secs:

[video=youtube_share;aLGd1RiS0qw]http://youtu.be/aLGd1RiS0qw[/video]

You will be able to get it chopped down to your liking very quickly.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 600 for office! Hahaha


I'm down  The 600 club could run that bitch


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am in the bedroom and the smell of some dank blew in my window.
I was thinking who could that be, then realized my Gods Gift is right outside my window.
Damn I am a tool sometimes...maybe the bump to the head??


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am in the bedroom and the smell of some dank blew in my window.
> I was thinking who could that be, then realized my Gods Gift is right outside my window.
> Damn I am a tool sometimes...maybe the bump to the head??


Would you like to borrow one of my helmets?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Would you like to borrow one of my helmets?








Ill use his


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> ...educating themselves on the benefits of marijuana. _*And not just the medicinal reasons but monestary reasons also*_. The world would be in a much better place.


All I could think about was stoner monks.
Heh.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love the smell, but evidently most ppl hate the smell of quality MMJ.
They hate it so much so that they have made local laws limiting our ability to grow it naturally.
It has to be enclosed so as it is impenetrable with a locking door and a roof, and cant emit any smell.

So evidently I am in violation because it smells so goo/ bad dep on point of view.
Luckily my neighbors 10 ft away can smoke cigs ALL DAY into my dining room.
I know u have a similar situation with that Doob.
I dont care if you smoke, as long as I dont have to smoke with you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

Down to 140 today.... sigh...

And we have a medical-grade digital scale, so it's not just wonky springs or bad load cells.
I need to eat.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> All I could think about was stoner monks.
> Heh.


Why the hell not. They brew beer,make wine,why not grow smoke!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Down to 140 today.... sigh...
> 
> And we have a medical-grade digital scale, so it's not just wonky springs or bad load cells.
> I need to eat.


I am gonna eat loads for ya and detail it to help stimulate appetite.

I have chicken defrosting (might take a while as it is gonna rain today)
Not sure what the plan is for it though..
What is your most hunger inducing strain?
For me GDP gets me eating the whole house till I feel sick from eating.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

[h=1]Japanese Monk Accused of Growing Marijuana[/h]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

Boneless skinless breast fillets.

Not sure what the wife wants, but I am thinking cut em up into small pieces and deep dry.
Either mashed potatoes and homemade gravy or Velveeta and cheddar mac and cheese to go with it, and maybe a salad..and a Root Beer!!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> *Japanese Monk Accused of Growing Marijuana*


Life in prison for growing pot!!
Wow what a world we live in!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

I wonder if Yoda grew the diggity dank?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wonder if Yoda grew the diggity dank?


He looks like a stoner to me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Boneless skinless breast fillets.
> 
> Not sure what the wife wants, but I am thinking cut em up into small pieces and deep dry.
> Either mashed potatoes and homemade gravy or Velveeta and cheddar mac and cheese to go with it, and maybe a salad..and a Root Beer!!


Wife is strict vegetarian, bordering on vegan.

I've got some b-less & s-less chicken boobs in the freezer.
Looks like I get chicken for lunch & dinner today.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Wife is strict vegetarian, bordering on vegan.
> 
> I've got some b-less & s-less chicken boobs in the freezer.
> Looks like I get chicken for lunch & dinner today.


How are you gonna cook it?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Down to 140 today.... sigh...
> 
> And we have a medical-grade digital scale, so it's not just wonky springs or bad load cells.
> I need to eat.


I feel you doobie. I hit a 7 year low today.  Should probably look into shakes or something.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> How are you gonna cook it?


baked in the oven
I might do up a cream sauce and have creamed chicken chunks on toast for one of the meals.




jigfresh said:


> I feel you doobie. I hit a 7 year low today.  Should probably look into shakes or something.
> 
> View attachment 2577007


Jig!
Dude!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

I still have my strength though. Spent 4 hours working strait outside yesterday. Carried 60 pounds of cat litter and food up our 30 steps at 5,000 ft elevation. Just can't seem to eat enough these days.

I'm about to water my plants for their first time in 12/12. I know it doesn't sound exciting, but it excites me.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> baked in the oven
> I might do up a cream sauce and have creamed chicken chunks on toast for one of the meals.
> 
> 
> ...


Jig My daughter weighs more and she is 5 ft tall
well she is 5'.5"
She counts the .5 since she seems to be done growing.
anyway she is around 120 and wants to lose 5 lbs
She isnt fat just that 36-24-36 and 5' thing lol
Both my girls got that kinda body unfortunately, and all the guys are after em and adults scream and whistle at em walking etc...they hate it, and my other daughter is only 12..

Man I really need to get back into the garage and tossing around dumbbells!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> baked in the oven
> I might do up a cream sauce and have creamed chicken chunks on toast for one of the meals.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy!


jigfresh said:


> I still have my strength though. Spent 4 hours working strait outside yesterday. Carried 60 pounds of cat litter and food up our 30 steps at 5,000 ft elevation. Just can't seem to eat enough these days.
> 
> I'm about to water my plants for their first time in 12/12. I know it doesn't sound exciting, but it excites me.


That would be exciting for me


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for making me feel like a walrus jig.

1 of me = 2 of you, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks for making me feel like a walrus jig.
> 
> 1 of me = 2 of you, lol.


same here
After losing 15 lbs I still weigh 215


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I still have my strength though. Spent 4 hours working strait outside yesterday. Carried 60 pounds of cat litter and food up our 30 steps at 5,000 ft elevation. Just can't seem to eat enough these days.
> 
> I'm about to water my plants for their first time in 12/12. I know it doesn't sound exciting, but it excites me.


Sounds like we have the same metabolism.
I really need to eat 4 or more times a day (full meals) to build muscle and maintain it.
6 times is even better if working hard or working out.
I just hate having to eat so much.
Because of my health issues, I've been unemployed for over 4 years now, and I hate being a drain on the finances, even for food.
The wife gets mad at me for not eating like I need to (we are not destitute, it's just foolish male pride).


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)

You all make me feel like a elephant lol. You are all so tiny! 

God winter did a number on me


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bassman!!! Marinate the chicken in Chaka Sauce or pick up a good dry rub. Plain chicken is nasty.


edit: I'm about 160 now, after summer I usually end up around 145.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

awesome chicken marinade.

1/4 cup white wine, scoop of garlic, scoop of shallots, handful of basil leaves.

throw it all in the blender.

slowly add oil to the mix until it emulsifies.

use that mixture as your marinade, and then grill the chicken. 

I promise it will be the shizz.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

I have no wine, but definitely going to do a marinade for the dinner chicken.
The lunch chicken will be spiced via the cream sauce.

I'm one of the people who loves chicken in all ways: plain to extra spicy.
Love me some yardbird.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2013)

Coca cola and sour cream chicken - cook in coke and lemon and add sour cream or cream or milk and cheese near the end.

Monks grew everything - they were the pharmacy back in the day - Foxglove, Poppies, Mushrooms...they also brewed beer and fermented wine.

Hey DST - Those Dogs are barking! Please post seed pictures, they are as cool as bud and plants


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Why the hell not. They brew beer,make wine,why not grow smoke!


Sounds like the life I wanna live! 


bassman999 said:


> Jig My daughter weighs more and she is 5 ft tall
> well she is 5'.5"
> She counts the .5 since she seems to be done growing.
> anyway she is around 120 and wants to lose 5 lbs
> ...


That why I would rather have a boy, Id kill someone eventually. 


bassman999 said:


> same here
> After losing 15 lbs I still weigh 215


Sooooo that = ......... wheres the calculator


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Bassman!!! Marinate the chicken in Chaka Sauce or pick up a good dry rub. Plain chicken is nasty.
> I make my own dry rub as well as my own hot sauces
> 
> edit: I'm about 160 now, after summer I usually end up around 145.


 I make my own dry rub as well as my own hot sauces 


billcollector99 said:


> awesome chicken marinade.
> 
> 1/4 cup white wine, scoop of garlic, scoop of shallots, handful of basil leaves.
> 
> ...


 Ill try that next bbq..I love to Q!!


DoobieBrother said:


> I have no wine, but definitely going to do a marinade for the dinner chicken.
> The lunch chicken will be spiced via the cream sauce.
> 
> I'm one of the people who loves chicken in all ways: plain to extra spicy.
> Love me some yardbird.


Me too chicken is good all the time.
I want to make some fried rice, but we are outta rice and dark soy


Mohican said:


> Coca cola and sour cream chicken - cook in coke and lemon and add sour cream or cream or milk and cheese near the end.
> 
> Monks grew everything - they were the pharmacy back in the day - Foxglove, Poppies, Mushrooms...they also brewed beer and fermented wine.
> 
> Hey DST - Those Dogs are barking! Please post seed pictures, they are as cool as bud and plants


That sounds interesting


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds like the life I wanna live!
> 
> That why I would rather have a boy, Id kill someone eventually.
> 
> Sooooo that = ......... wheres the calculator


Yeah I didnt end up with boys and my girl doesnt want anymore kids...she says we are too old and grouchy now.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2013)

Random rep from bc99 lol you went way back for that one!


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/19/nypd-marijuana-arrests_n_2908285.html?igoogle=1



Well 100% of comments on the article speak in support of legalizing cannabis... I did not bother reading the article.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Coca cola and sour cream chicken - cook in coke and lemon and add sour cream or cream or milk and cheese near the end.
> 
> Monks grew everything - they were the pharmacy back in the day - Foxglove, Poppies, Mushrooms...they also brewed beer and fermented wine.
> 
> Hey DST - Those Dogs are barking! Please post seed pictures, they are as cool as bud and plants


Don't forget brandy and other liquers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

Whew! (onomotopaeic exclamation of the day)
Been working on fully enclosing my grow cab above the desk of the Computron 6000&#8482;, and all this talk of food has me ravenous!
Just about have it finished, and then will make it fully light tight, because tomorrow is the first day of 12/12.
But I have to get some food in me.

(have all of Primus' albums que'd up in Winamp and going to get my phreak on while I cook & eat & fabricate. Starting with the "Antipop" album. *I'm here, I'm there, I'm everywhere, I am your Uncle Sam. Electric Uncle Sam!*)


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Whew! (onomotopaeic exclamation of the day)
> Been working on fully enclosing my grow cab above the desk of the Computron 6000&#8482;, and all this talk of food has me ravenous!
> Just about have it finished, and then will make it fully light tight, because tomorrow is the first day of 12/12.
> But I have to get some food in me.


Just ate a blueberry pancake sausage on a stick.
Man talk about unhealthy food.

I very rarely smoke sativas, and this SSH is kicking my ass!!
Hungry, energetic, and spacey/floaty sum it up pretty well


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


>


Yup Yup my eyes are drooping now.
You should see my temp Drivers License


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks for making me feel like a walrus jig.
> 
> 1 of me = 2 of you, lol.


Imagine how all my girlfriends felt. I like girls with curves so none of them have been lighter than I. I worked up to 145 once working out. 5,000 calories a day. I went on a 3,000 cal a day 'diet' and lost 5 pounds in 3 days. I'm like a hot rod. Just blast through those calories.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

Some random flowering room pRon

Day 26 of 12/12


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2013)

I have problems with my appetite and I found that Boost high protein is good for maintaining your weight and energy level. I usually drink 3 a day and eat one meal.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Some random flowering room pRon
> View attachment 2577197View attachment 2577198
> Day 26 of 12/12


I see your thumb shot.







cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Imagine how all my girlfriends felt. I like girls with curves so none of them have been lighter than I. I worked up to 145 once working out. 5,000 calories a day. I went on a 3,000 cal a day 'diet' and lost 5 pounds in 3 days. I'm like a hot rod. Just blast through those calories.


If I ate 5,000 calories a day I'd look like the Good Year blimp hahah.

Lucky bastard


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

*http://finance.yahoo.com/news/people-who-taste-too-much-162241511.html*


I fall into the category of "Supertaster".
Dental hygienists and dentists have taken one look at my tongue and always comment on how they've never seen someone with as many papillae on their tongues as me.
They'll even call over other workers to look at my tongue as they grab it with tongs and twist it around and "ooh" & "aaaaah" over it.
I'm definitely a "picky" eater.
I can force myself to eat lots of things, but it's often torture of a sorts.
My grandma in Louisiana used to call me a "fancy mouth".
My wife says I have a sense of taste that's in an arrested state of development.
The reality is that it's a survival tool that forces me to not eat things of questionable safety.


(the broccoli in my current avatar is a lie. I HATE broccoli. Makes me puke.)


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

Man this SSH has me nodding off now..what a letdown!
I was gonna do the dishes now I wanna sleep.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

How 'bout some Tom Waits for a change?

[video=youtube_share;0Fju9o8BVJ8]http://youtu.be/0Fju9o8BVJ8[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 19, 2013)

Good evening ppl. Came home from vacatio, and all seems good. Girls have fatten up a bit more. Heres a update pictorial 
La Diva. Argueing with myself about when to flush. 
 Side branch from 2.node always seems to be a good bud.

Blue Mammoth. Turning out to be a huge monster bush. I thought it wouldnt be so big so only planted in 5L bucket. Sometimes i feel like trimming it good, like remove 1. and 3. node maybe. Any suggestions?
 
And the Afghan Kush Ryder. Not much to say. Smells yummi 

Damn this editor !!!1 
Got a closer look on the girls through 60xmagnifier. I get caught in trichomeland till the girl comes to check on me. Wish i couldt invite you all! Its a wonderfull world 
Long day Night folks.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

I would remove everything to about half way up what is visivble on this plant. If that's what you are asking. If not, carry on, 


HydroGp said:


> Good evening ppl. Came home from vacatio, and all seems good. Girls have fatten up a bit more. Heres a update pictorial
> La Diva. Argueing with myself about when to flush.
> View attachment 2577242View attachment 2577257 Side branch from 2.node always seems to be a good bud.
> View attachment 2577264View attachment 2577268View attachment 2577270
> ...


Evening plant-fiddlers!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

if that wasn't clear hydro, 





in line with the top of the heater


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 19, 2013)

My GSC think I found a pheno I like. Super dense, very pleasant smell, very sticky, great color, short stocky. Day 43 of flower.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

You can "spam" us with shots of your GSC any day, jhod!
Beautiful plant, and well grown, good sir!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

If someone had told me 27 years ago when I first took a toke of some MTF that we'd be smoking herb with grape flavor, or blueberry, or chocolate, or girls scout cookie tastes, I'd have called the guys in white suits to come and take them away (Ha ha!).
My hats off to all those breeders out there for unlocking the potential of cannabis and raising it up to a HNL (Ho Nudda Lebel)

[video=youtube_share;zAUOxQyxKv0]http://youtu.be/zAUOxQyxKv0[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's my Hawaiian OG also at day 43 of flower. Just feed the girls now feeling all sticky LOL. Love the smell it leaves on you. View attachment 2577789View attachment 2577790


----------



## SwampGrower69 (Mar 19, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Here's my Hawaiian OG also at day 43 of flower. Just feed the girls now feeling all sticky LOL. Love the smell it leaves on you.[/QOTE]
> 
> Looking dank!!!! How's the smell? What's the genetics of her?


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 19, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> My GSC think I found a pheno I like. Super dense, very pleasant smell, very sticky, great color, short stocky. Day 43 of flower. View attachment 2577625View attachment 2577627View attachment 2577628View attachment 2577629


If u ever want to hook a mother fucker up with that cut let me know


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> If u ever want to hook a mother fucker up with that cut let me know


None of would be mad if u did...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's an interesting story.
This vet seems like a reaonable person.
http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/busted-what-a-vet-exam-can-reveal-about-a-dogs-home?WT.mc_id=Outbrain_11515836


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Woot! pretty sure my really good SLH pheno is revegging now. Finally see a little veg coming off a bud. Very tiny so not sure. I chopped the shit out of the roots, like probably 3/4 of the roots got chopped and repotted in a smaller pot. Finally saw a root coming out the bottom of the new pot too. It's been something like 12 days.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Here's an interesting story.
> This vet seems like a reaonable person.
> http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/busted-what-a-vet-exam-can-reveal-about-a-dogs-home?WT.mc_id=Outbrain_11515836
> 
> ...


Haha, not my kid!!
We wont be needing the MRI


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 19, 2013)

SwampGrower69 said:


> jhod58vw said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my Hawaiian OG also at day 43 of flower. Just feed the girls now feeling all sticky LOL. Love the smell it leaves on you.[/QOTE]
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Here's an interesting story.
> This vet seems like a reaonable person.
> http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/busted-what-a-vet-exam-can-reveal-about-a-dogs-home?WT.mc_id=Outbrain_11515836
> 
> ...



Our oldest cat used to LOVE getting into my growbox when I'd open it up each night.
She'd walk around in it, soaking up the "sun" and smelling the plants.
She'd always try to nibble on the leaves, and I made sure to keep an eye on her after noticing some big bites missing from some of the lower foliage.
I am well aware, also, that cats (and dogs) can't process some of the compounds in cannabis, so I made sure to not let her eat any of the leaves.
But she's a cheeky little girl.
One night, she starts wheezing and salivating like something was stuck in her windpipe.
She also will eat twigs, pipe cleaners, and anything she can find, and we've had to rush her to the vet twice for such things.
When she couldn't clear her throat on her own, we got the cat carrier ready and went to pick her up when she gave one huge hacking cough...
... and out slid a HUGE, and intact blade from one of my plants.
It was about an inch wide and as long as your middle finger.
The serrated leaf margins made it unswallowable, and I'm actually amazed that she got it out on her own (she once chewed a piece of pumpkin stem off of a Halloween pumpkin and it cost us almost $500 dollars for an emergency visit to a 24-hr vet clinic).
Even more amazing was that was the last time she tried to eat a cannabis leaf.
Our other cats don't like to eat them, they just like getting in and around the plants & "sun" (Cricket is no longer with us, but she loved my grow box).

As for dogs and cannabis, I hope those who get their dogs high read this and think twice.
Dogs cannot process the stuff and, even if they like the effects, it is a poison to their bodies.
Same with cats.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, I remember I took my dog to the vet to get xrays because she kept getting sick. They said she would be fine until Monday so I could make a decision on what I wanted to do. She died in like 1 day, horrible fucking death. I don't trust vets. She died of kidney failure it was horrible. I was so mad. She was probably in a ton of pain.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2013)

That totally sucks, hf.
I can't imagine what your pal went through, and you, and shudder when I start to think about it.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Our oldest cat used to LOVE getting into my growbox when I'd open it up each night.
> She'd walk around in it, soaking up the "sun" and smelling the plants.
> She'd always try to nibble on the leaves, and I made sure to keep an eye on her after noticing some big bites missing from some of the lower foliage.
> I am well aware, also, that cats (and dogs) can't process some of the compounds in cannabis, so I made sure to not let her eat any of the leaves.
> ...


I never knew it wasnt good for them.
My lil dog stole a few of cookies I got from a fellow 600er a while back.
She had to get onto my desk to get em and they were in a ziplock and a paper bag.
I went to get one out after giving my friend one couldnt find them.
I asked my daughter did she take em...then my girl asked if the dog got em.
Oh course nit I said they were put on top of the desk.
I looked in her carrier and sure enough there was the ziplock with the bottom chewed out.
She was messed up for about 24 hrs.
Since then she steals buds and leaves off outdoor plants when she can reach em.
Ill keep it outta her reach from now on.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 19, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> SwampGrower69 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet like Aloha Berry type of smell. Not sure the genetics. Bought some Hawaiian OG oz from a dude that was seeded. So I popped a few. Think Aloha berry male x OG Kush just not sure. Hawaiian skunk x og heard as well.
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I remember I took my dog to the vet to get xrays because she kept getting sick. They said she would be fine until Monday so I could make a decision on what I wanted to do. She died in like 1 day, horrible fucking death. I don't trust vets. She died of kidney failure it was horrible. I was so mad. She was probably in a ton of pain.


Sorry to hear that bro.
Just like human docs there are lots of quacks out there.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, they wanted me to spend another like $800 just to see if there was anything they could do for her, and then surgery probably would have been 2 grand.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

DST said:


> So we got a bit of a DOG show here.....
> 
> First up, this is my DOG from seed (the original DOG seeds I made back in 2010) I germinated another one and I think it looks to be a winner. It is danky stinkalicious. I just topped it as it's kind of been packed in the veg tent and not had much side lighting to get things going. I have tried to give it a bit more space and hope the toppping will get some of the side branching developing. As I say, I think that down to lack of light (remember - pheno = geno + enviro!. Anyway, enough of the gabbing, onto the pics.
> 
> ...


That dog looks soooo sweet dst mate,breeders boutique are sold out,just my luck do you know of any seed sites apart from bb that sells them and what would you advise me to get if I ever can the bx2's or just the regular dog, as you've prob read I lost everything but I'm Scottish and you can't keep us down for long and I'm sure ill get there. I'm most pissed about my mothers getting taken more than anything yrs of good hard work gone and I had a few clone onlys and a few I bred. Your dog looks like my og x nycd mother that I lost. Anyone else know a seedbank I could get the dog from that's not an imitation. As I said dst they look the damage


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2013)

The DOG regulars BX2's are coming out soon lad (imminent). No one else stocks BB gear apart from Sea of S33ds and they do not have anything in the DOG depo either. I am not sure if there will be fems as I plan just to work on the regulars to stabilise the sucker a bit more.

Morning everyone.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

DST said:


> The DOG regulars BX2's are coming out soon lad (imminent). No one else stocks BB gear apart from Sea of S33ds and they do not have anything in the DOG depo either. I am not sure if there will be fems as I plan just to work on the regulars to stabilise the sucker a bit more.
> 
> Morning everyone.


Evening to me lad!


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cheers dst I'm not really bothered about fems as I prefer to work with regs,don't get me wrong bruv bx2's Will do for me until I can get just the dog,I got pre 98 bubba kush that my father bought before all the pre 98 bx2 were available as far as as he remembers he got given em by a good pal early 80"s but the still germ no probs,I've tried the bx2 version and it does not come close to the original bubba. There's a kush loose aboot ma hoose. Just the way I like it lol. Ps Anychance of the heads up when the dog kush is about to be in stock again pls. Cheers dst bud. Blunt


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

I could probably get a cut of the dog from the guy I got my livers,cherry cheese x livers and dpq from but we were suppose to come and go with each other but when my shorts blueberry was ready I parted with about an oz and in return got a seeded bud wi 5 seeds in a gram bud  so I would never ask him again.I also grew a livers in a farm and produced 15 1/ 2 oz dry that he wanted me to sell it all to him, I only give out pieces to friends and I smoke the rest as I'm not in this for the cash so id rather not ask him for a cut as I'm happy rolling along myself..... Ill pay for the seeds rather than lower myself,I also gave him og kush,chronic and a good few other cuts.Some people just don't play the game eh. Can I join the 600 club also pls as you all seem like good guys,bammie but good bammie just the way I like it. Sorry for the ranting on lol. Blunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

alreet fess up which old user are you blunt? smelly cherry aint been called CC x L in donkeys. ah i think a friend of our friend fred if my powers of deduction are up to par  welcome back. 600 are legion


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 20, 2013)

hey glad to see everyone here, and some new growers here. 

Man everthing is going great. Smelly fingerz is turning light purple, and looks like a 3 oz plant.


CAL ORANGE x headband is looking really frosty and has that dank look and smell, looks to be another 
winner.
Blue pits are getting big, and so are my Dogs. Going to put those outside for the main grow this year, and indoors.

o.g Larrys are doing good.

qq is some fire, looks to be done in 2 more weeks!


Cheese pie is fucken fire!!! Also bbk looks so frosty, got three diffrent types from seed.

well time to smoke some blue pit. Shit's
some night time weed


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hearing all this dog talk makes me want to try some. Specially after seeing the pic. I was showing a friend of mine the pic and I swear I seen some drool coming from the corner of his mouth. You'll have to let us know when it's available. I dont mind reg s33ds as and will have room as soon as it warms up.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2013)

No worries peeps, there will be a heads up when the BX2 is out

Talking of Heads Up, anyone heard from him? I sent him an 2 emails to both his addy's and got no reply???

And 209, you make me want to grow some more of that HBxCali Orange (Sour Orange). The one I grew was straight up dank foosty oranges......


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet fess up which old user are you blunt? smelly cherry aint been called CC x L in donkeys. ah i think a friend of our friend fred if my powers of deduction are up to par  welcome back. 600 are legion


Hi don mate I'm just new to this site and that's deadpan. You are probably talking about the freind I got the pips from. He gave me them ages ago but my garden got broken into when I was in hospital and I'm just trying to get back to it. I used to go on another forum but cud not be done wi the bitching. Blunt


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet fess up which old user are you blunt? smelly cherry aint been called CC x L in donkeys. ah i think a friend of our friend fred if my powers of deduction are up to par  welcome back. 600 are legion


P.S Don't do the lottery this week lol. Blunt


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

I gotta say DST all your plants look spot on the ones in veg are a picture of health and the buds were glistening. Can I camp out in yer grow room plz lol. Blunt.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

So what does cc x livers get called now don mate???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 20, 2013)

DST said:


> No worries peeps, there will be a heads up when the BX2 is out
> 
> Talking of Heads Up, anyone heard from him? I sent him an 2 emails to both his addy's and got no reply???
> 
> And 209, you make me want to grow some more of that HBxCali Orange (Sour Orange). The one I grew was straight up dank foosty oranges......


will find a way to post pics from my phone, as I'm jut use to my computer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> P.S Don't do the lottery this week lol. Blunt


Tax for the poor, i never play it


blunt8175 said:


> So what does cc x livers get called now don mate???


smelly cherry

www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2013)

The last word from Heads Up was in December when he stated he would be around more. Like you, I miss our compadre.


cof


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 20, 2013)

The 6ers are a legion alright,the 300 spartins had nada on us. just hope i can help out sometimes. Blunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> Hi don mate I'm just new to this site and that's deadpan. You are probably talking about the freind I got the pips from. He gave me them ages ago but my garden got broken into when I was in hospital and I'm just trying to get back to it. I used to go on another forum but cud not be done wi the bitching. Blunt


 then welcome blunt! the 600 is the best thread going on this board. cool how pips go round the world i traded some with a guy half way up a thai mountain last year lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

'Morning/'Evening, gents!
Today I awoke to a darkened grow cab.
1st day of 12/12!
Now to keep an eye open for sexy bits to start showing up and segregate any that are swinging their bullocks 'round.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

Had a way cool dream this morning.
Was, for some reason, at a drumming clinic being held by Neal Peart.
Part of the clinic involved being on stage with him during a concert while he was playing his drums and he'd point with his sticks at various percussion items for me to tap as needed.
(More cowbells! More triangle!)
Jig was there, too.
Don't ask me why, as jig is a guitarist, and I a bassist (so I say), and we were both helping with the drumming.
Jig had a cool time talking with him after the clinic/concert, but I was dumbstruck and shy and kept my yap shut (I'm not one for overt hero worship and didn't want to spook poor Neal with my near rabid fandom, knowing how it creeps him out, and how it creeps me out).
Jig did mention to him as he went his way and we went ours (we were walking with him and chatting after the clinic/concert) that I played bass, and for some reason I had my 6-string bass strapped to my back, but I failed to mention to Neal, so never got a chance to play it while he mashed his drum kit.
Anyways.
From my dreams to FSM's ears (please let it happen, please let it happen).


And I gained a pound of weight from yesterday!
141 today!
Going to eat like a proverbial police... err... pig.... and see if the trend continues!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

Right on doobie! 
Thats sounds like a cool dream .




One of the few extra things I decided to add to the guano kelp tea recipe,,, Fulvic acid powder concentrate, SOOO EXCITED 


*WHAT IS FULVIC ACID?*
" Fulvic acid is a part of the humic structure in rich composting soil. It is an acid created in extremely small amounts by the action of millions of beneficial microbes, working on decaying plant matter in a soil environment with adequate oxygen. It is of low molecular weight and is biologically very active".
"Fulvic acid usually carries 70 or more minerals and trace elements as part of its molecular complexes. These are then in ideal natural form to be absorbed by plant roots and interact with living cells. Plants readily absorb high amounts of fulvic acid, and maintain it in their structure".
*http://www.SupremeFulvic.com*
Generally, low-molecular-weight substances are 100% permeable to cell membranes, and high- molecular-weight substances are not. Fulvic acid, in conjunction with water, is very low-molecular-weight and thus in its pure form 100% absorbable to living cells. Furthermore, fulvic acid lowers the surface tension of water allowing the water to penetrate other ORGANIC molecules better, and has been shown to increase solubility of otherwise insoluble organic materials at least 20 times or 2,000% greater than water alone. Fulvic acids can 'fix' high-molecular-weight ORGANIC compounds and cause them to become water soluble. Fulvic acid also has the ability, over time, to chelate inorganic elements, metals and other inorganic compounds and turn them into organic molecules thus making them soluble, low- molecular-weight, and absorbable.
'Genuine' Plant Derived Humic and Fulvic Minerals are a highly purified water extract of 100% ORGANIC origin, and have been thought to reside on the far acid side of the pH scale. This has changed do to a propriety and patented organic extraction process which renders the extracts in an alkaline state.
*Fulvic Acid Minerals Information*
*Fulvic acid, origin and overview*
*In the beginning*
In the beginning the Earth was blessed with optimum organic growing conditions. The soil had a wealth of minerals, trace elements, and rich humus soil teaming with microbes. The Earth's minerals had not yet leached and eroded into the seas, and because of that, the soil was exceptionally fertile. The vegetation was very lush and abundant, as is evidenced by ancient remains that we know were formed into coal and oil deposits.
*Humic deposits*
But there have been found other most unusual remains that geologists call humic deposits. They also came from that ancient lush vegetation. These humic deposits never did turn into oil or coal. They are quite rare and can be found in various areas of the world. Some of these deposits are exceedingly rich in a little known substance called fulvic acid.
1
http://www.supremefulvic.com/*Fulvic acid*
Fulvic acid has been discovered to be one of the most important miracles of life itself. Fulvic acid is a part of the humic structure in rich composting soil. It is an acid created in extremely small amounts by the action of millions of beneficial microbes, working on decaying plant matter in a soil environment with adequate oxygen. It is of low molecular weight and is biologically very active. Because of its low molecular weight, it has the necessity and ability to readily bond minerals and elements into its molecular structure causing them to dissolve and become mobilized fulvic complexes. Fulvic acid usually carries 70 or more minerals and trace elements as part of its molecular complexes. These are then in ideal natural form to be absorbed by plant roots and interact with living cells. Plants readily absorb high amounts of fulvic acid, and maintain it in their structure. In fact it has been discovered that these fulvic acid complexes are absolutely essential for plants to be healthy, and the same is true of animals and man.
*Microbial action*
We know that ancient plant life had ample fulvic acid as is evidenced by the exceedingly rich and unusual deposits that are located in various areas of the world. This fulvic acid in these deposits came from massive amounts of vegetation and its further decomposition by microbes. Fulvic acid is then a naturally occurring organic substance that comes entirely from microbial action on decomposing plants, plants themselves, or ancient deposits of plant origin.
*Fulvic acid is lacking in food crops*
It seems obvious that most of the plants and food crops of today would also contain adequate amounts or at least some of the miracle fulvic acid and its related mineral complexes, but few do. As human beings it would be reasonable to assume that we should be consuming fulvic acid complexes in the plants we eat, and consequently have fulvic acid in our systems. It is obvious that this is the way nature intended it. But this is not the case, nor has it been for a long time.
Our soils are sick from poor agricultural practices, pesticides, chemical fertilizers, erosion, and mineral depletion, as well as sterile conditions that prohibit microbial activity. Because of this our plants are sick, containing very little nutrition, especially minerals. For generations adequate fulvic acid that should have been contained in the plants we eat has been missing from our diets, yet it is essential for our cell metabolism. Scientists have found that nutritionally we need 90 different nutrients in our diets. Over 60 of these are minerals and trace elements. We are simply not getting them today from the plants we eat.
Re-mineralization of soils would be of little benefit without microbes, the fulvic acid they produce, and return to better farming practices. Re-mineralization of our bodies without the fulvic acid that should be contained in the plants we eat, has proven just as useless. People are sick with degenerative and deficiency related diseases now more than ever. With fulvic acid supplementation and return to proper diet and farming practices these situations have the potential to be remedied.
*

Fulvic acid in science and medicine..................


*It goes on for a while 
http://www.supremefulvic.com/documents/pdf/1.what.is.fulvic.acid.pdf


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Right on doobie!
> Thats sounds like a cool dream .
> 
> 
> ...


I use fulvic acid  It's in one of my organic farming books  I buy that shit in bulk


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

_Hey, hey don't take those, man. _

...Wha? 

_I almost gave you the wrong shit, man. _

Hey, man, I already took 'em, man.

_Hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo_... 

Hey, whaddaya mean "ho ho ho ho ho"? 

_Oh... Wow man! _

Hey, what was in that shit, man? 

_You just did the most fulvic acid I've ever seen *any* plant eat in my life! _

Hey, man, I never had no fulvic acid before, man. 

_Jeez, I hope you're not busy for about a month... _

Shit, I'm going to die, man. That stuff's going to make me die, man. 

_No, that's good fulvic acid, man. _

I&#8217;ve never had it before man. It's going to make me freak out, man. 

_No man. _

Hey I've seen those plants growing around my neighborhood that took too many fulvic acid, man. The one plant, his buds swelled up like a pumpkin...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2013)

Doob... that was clearly a dream. In real life I never would have let you get away with not talking to him, and definitely wouldn't have let your bass stay idle. I'm glad to hear I make a good partner in your dreams.

The only part of my dream I remember last night was this: I was in a fancy hotel lobby, the kind people like me wouldn't be allowed into. I was talking with royalty types, like really really high up people. I saw something on the ground and decided to investigate. While I was checking it out I heard murmurs of people talking about a foul stench. I got the feeling people were looking in my direction. I smelled the thing I was investigating and litterally got nothing from it. Then I thought, "Ah shit. It's me. I stink."

I got up from my knees and walked strait out of the building. Taking my foul stink with me. Lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

So guys I was cruising around the tude and found this. Wonder if it's really the cut of GSC.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-seeds-girl-scout-cookies/prod_4042.html

Oh and hi 6er's! Lets throw a lil bud pr0n for ya guys 
We have all girls 

View attachment 2578289

C99,Pure AK,Pinapple Skunk, Blue Venom,Gigabud,Blue Dream, OG kush and a couple others 
View attachment 2578299View attachment 2578300View attachment 2578303View attachment 2578304

Have a good day guys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Doob... that was clearly a dream. In real life I never would have let you get away with not talking to him, and definitely wouldn't have let your bass stay idle. I'm glad to hear I make a good partner in your dreams.
> 
> The only part of my dream I remember last night was this: I was in a fancy hotel lobby, the kind people like me wouldn't be allowed into. I was talking with royalty types, like really really high up people. I saw something on the ground and decided to investigate. While I was checking it out I heard murmurs of people talking about a foul stench. I got the feeling people were looking in my direction. I smelled the thing I was investigating and litterally got nothing from it. Then I thought, "Ah shit. It's me. I stink."
> 
> I got up from my knees and walked strait out of the building. Taking my foul stink with me. Lol.


They was smellin' their stiff, blue-blooded upper lips, jig.


What's that smell?
Can you smell it!?
Can you smell what the Jig is cookin'!?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2013)

I may be a small man, but I can work up the stank of a full grown gorilla. 

How long of a 12/12 are you looking at Doob. I'm on day 3 I think... looking at around 12 weeks maybe.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Doob... that was clearly a dream. In real life I never would have let you get away with not talking to him, and definitely wouldn't have let your bass stay idle. I'm glad to hear I make a good partner in your dreams.
> 
> The only part of my dream I remember last night was this: I was in a fancy hotel lobby, the kind people like me wouldn't be allowed into. I was talking with royalty types, like really really high up people. I saw something on the ground and decided to investigate. While I was checking it out I heard murmurs of people talking about a foul stench. I got the feeling people were looking in my direction. I smelled the thing I was investigating and litterally got nothing from it. Then I thought, "Ah shit. It's me. I stink."
> 
> I got up from my knees and walked strait out of the building. Taking my foul stink with me. Lol.


Dude I can totally see you doing that in real life though lol

Funny part is that I've actually had something like that happen, well as far as the stinky part lol

Did someone get sprayed by a skunk?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I may be a small man, but I can work up the stank of a full grown gorilla.
> 
> How long of a 12/12 are you looking at Doob. I'm on day 3 I think... looking at around 12 weeks maybe.


The Extrema finish in 7 to 8 weeks (IIRC), but not sure what to expect from the beans from dababydroman.
I keep forgetting to ask him when he pops in to say "'sup?".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ... I was in a fancy hotel lobby, the kind people like me wouldn't be allowed into. ...


I love it when I'm so out of place that I make people feel uncomfortable.
When that happens, it's because I know they find themselves lacking when they see a REAL man.
The men are embarrassed of their puppy paws & paper cuts, and the women wish their men were more manly & animalistic.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

I run into a lot of guys I would consider having little man complex. Napoleon complex whatever you want to call it. I walked into a bar like a month ago, and some little turd came up to me and asked if I was eyeballing him... lol. He was all up in my face. I just said no. Hes lucky I was really drunk and feeling good. I have so many little guys try to act tough to me all the time its not even funny.

I've fought enough people in my younger years. I don't need anymore of that. Last fight I was in I broke my hand on the guys head. I don't have insurance right now haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I run into a lot of guys I would consider having little man complex. Napoleon complex whatever you want to call it. I walked into a bar like a month ago, and some little turd came up to me and asked if I was eyeballing him... lol. He was all up in my face. I just said no. Hes lucky I was really drunk and feeling good. I have so many little guys try to act tough to me all the time its not even funny.
> 
> I've fought enough people in my younger years. I don't need anymore of that. Last fight I was in I broke my hand on the guys head. I don't have insurance right now haha.


You don't need insurance, you have the best medicine known to man


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 20, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I run into a lot of guys I would consider having little man complex. Napoleon complex whatever you want to call it. I walked into a bar like a month ago, and some little turd came up to me and asked if I was eyeballing him... lol. He was all up in my face. I just said no. Hes lucky I was really drunk and feeling good. I have so many little guys try to act tough to me all the time its not even funny.
> 
> I've fought enough people in my younger years. I don't need anymore of that. Last fight I was in I broke my hand on the guys head. I don't have insurance right now haha.


And where I live it seems smaller the man bigger the truck.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey I need my big truck for work lol

Pr0n for the 600

More fooling with camera, low exposure and flash. "automatic white balance" so I guess I cant mess with that. 


BnS x sb2



MVK


BnS x BnS


BnS x sb1


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey I need my big truck for work lol
> 
> Pr0n for the 600
> 
> ...




nuff said.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks giggles. 

Im outta here, I'll see you all later.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 20, 2013)

You guys are killing me with the prOn. Nice work fellas. 

Diggin in the closet last night I found a jar that I used to make everclear tinctures a few years ago. I'm still airing it out but holy crap is this stuff strong. 

Aged Sour D Erl prOn.


edit: Bought a truck for the second time, yes the same truck. Long story short...... truck would not pass smog-got my money-back-dude gets it fixed-I buy it again for same price.........

83 nissan 720. Little Truck


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG worm I wish I could try that shit!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

damn whodat. those are going to be perfect. I look for plants exactly like that. They will have nice chunky calyxes, but not too long. It should yield well too. They look very happy. Low leaf content too. I'm sorry but I hate leafy bud.


Worm. I made a bunch of hash with my friend last year that lives out of town. I call him up to see how he likes it, and he tells me he GAVE IT AWAY. Said it got him too high. It was like an oz of good bubble. He's an idiot. I told him that shit is like crack for prices (well $40 a gram here). He didn't even care... Couldn't believe it. Hash has saved my ass in the past. I run out of green and say I have a oz of hash here. It would last me like 6 months. I don't smoke a ton though. A couple of tokes gets me feeling good. I normally just smoke when I get home from work, or before bed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

The breakfast of champignons!
Wait...
... champions (not french mushrooms)!
(_a smidgeon too much of milk, but it's all good, I'd rather that than they be too dry_)


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

I can stretch me some eggs with milk lol, doobs your gonna become the next paula deen with all that butter. 




Worm, that cured oil (cured?) sound awesome! 

More pr0n

BP




?p x BnS





?p x BK


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Sixers - Started a new thread for seed pictures. Please post any seed pics you can and give any info you want.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html

Thanks!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

It's "lite" margarine (Golden Soft Lite), though that's _not_ much healthier than butter (if at all: six of one, 1/4th of 24).

I'm just after snagging 20 or 30 of her pounds.
It will be mostly muscle.
Kind of like my crotch.
_*ZING!!!!

*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Sixers - Started a new thread for seed pictures. Please post any seed pics you can and give any info you want.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html
> 
> ...


I'll see about adding some pics later today.
Need to get some chores done, then will see what I've got and snap some portraits.


----------



## zack66 (Mar 20, 2013)

Purple Kush a little over 5 weeks since switch to 12/12. Growing 6 total. Here's a couple pics of 3 and 3. Another month to go.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn you guys kill me with your pr0n. Im afraid to post now  Ill get you guys in a couple of years. lol.. Kiddin just glad to be around happy folks that clearly knows their 
whodatnation. wow enchanting garden >Oo<
I just got finished in the tent with some major makeover.
I did the trimming on the mammoth as suggested by DST. Thx man looks good. Then i went on with my pure kush mother witch i aint using as a mother no more cause my cloning skills are 0  (10+ClonesDead) But i tried putting her into my scrogbox, and then i hear this giant crack. The stem broke in halv from where i topped it at 4. node. Griiiiijk it said :/ Hope it turns out okay. Any nursing tips for an open plant wound?  1.attemt at scrog is going perfect  High Stress Scrog may be the new black 
Got the grow tent cleaned up and washed. phew that took some time. Gotta find out some way more cleaver with the hempys not draining to one res.(Search its out there)
My plans were to get my big flower garage going. But for now thats on a hold(Time,Girl,etc.) Instead as my autos are comming to an end. Ill be using my(whatweretobe)mothers. And i just germinated 3 new strains.
So next 12/12 will be.
Freedom of seeds - Godberry
Emerald Triangle Seeds - Blueberry Headbang.
White Widow x Bigbud
Greenhouseseeds - Pure kush
Barneys farm - Critical Kush
Greenhouseseeds - Lemon Skunk
Enough already  Pictures sry the bad quality.

Oh and a little side thought. When removing lower growth for scrog. Wouldnt it be good? to keep the already evolved fan leaves an just remove the flowers? I mean they would the just be there to allow the upper growth to suck from, if nessecary?
TTYL Bitches


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 20, 2013)

There is 80000 LIKES in this thread!! Ill smoke to that


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2013)

you can repair stems with a number of things, string or tape for example. Most garden stores have solutions to clean broken steams/bracnhes, and repair. You will be fine.

And no, I would just remove foliage, then flowers won't grow, then you are not wasting energy....in theory.

hey mo, i'll drop some pics on ya at some point. 

right, going back a few pages to check the pronage.

doei


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks HGP.

I see what your getting at, removing overly shaded bud sites but keeping foliage. I do this regularly, only removing fans if airflow may be an issue, in the way of watering, making contact with the soil, some kind of bug problem, or selectively plucked to expose more bud sites. Meesa no like fluffy popcorn meesa like plump nuggets 


edit: tip for scrogging in my exp, patients is key. The plant will grow slower with training and topping, but if you wait to get the screen properly filled (strain dependent) it pays off big.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 20, 2013)

Dank u. hou van je club! Lang leve de 600


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks HGP.
> 
> I see what your getting at, removing overly shaded bud sites but keeping foliage. I do this regularly, only removing fans if airflow may be an issue,,, meesa no like fluffy popcorn meesa like plump nuggets


Yeah for the most part it seems a jedi must find his own technique of doing things. Great input. Growing is knowing. But you cant know it all, if you havent grown it all. The guided hand gives peace at stressfull times


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

hgp is a *witch*, hes speaking in tongues! burn him! lol  

^^^last post edited more.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha yeah it was bed time a couple hours ago and im barely hanging on. Night night 6ers.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2013)

which witch would whodat wick with white heat?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

DST said:


> which witch would whodat wick with white heat?


lol
DST is infected too!


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

hey guy im looking for a new 600w dim able ballast i currently have the ipower its decent but starting to hum a little louder and when on full power i see sometimes it is messing with my tv. only on full power tho. what a good electronic ballast i would even consider a magnetic one if it can fire mh also.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 20, 2013)

Lumatek dimable and a hortilux super hps bulb and run that fucker on super lumens


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

ill see if my local shop have em if not ill order them about how much are the bulbs?


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

would i have to rewire my hood i think they have two different plugs.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 20, 2013)

What plug do u have iPod hood they make adapters but lumatek usually fits most popular brand hoods
IPod fuckin auto correct ment Wich hood


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 20, 2013)

Dnt know how much the bulbs are regular I pay 80


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

My pre-dinner dessert:
(double-dipped cherry shell over vanilla ice cream from Dairy Queen)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

Aaaaand, I'm back up to 143.5-lbs. (10% body fat)
Onward and upwards!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great news Doob!!

I bought a combo meter, and am getting an ebb and gro a digi ballast and a new hood in a few days if I can come up with a some more dollars.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Great news Doob!!
> 
> I bought a combo meter, and am getting an ebb and gro a digi ballast and a new hood in a few days if I can come up with a some more dollars.


Why u going hydro or u doing both. Me personally I dnt like hydro weed its.preety and good yields but I fell like its just not all there


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Great news Doob!!
> 
> I bought a combo meter, and am getting an ebb and gro a digi ballast and a new hood in a few days if I can come up with a some more dollars.


Oops double post


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

i thought one was a like a s plug and the other was just a weird ass plug.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 20, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> i thought one was a like a s plug and the other was just a weird ass plug.


What part of country u in most plugs are a 3 prong plug I dnt know what u mean by s and weird ass plug sorry


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> would i have to rewire my hood i think they have two different plugs.



Here's some great info on various plugs & ballasts:
(*has a compatibility chart so you know what you need*)

*http://www.greners.com/expertadvice/ballast-reflector-compatibility.html*

[video=youtube_share;HpbfnyUx310]http://youtu.be/HpbfnyUx310[/video]





















Hope this helps.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

without unplugging my hood since it is rrunnig i am almsot positive it is the square. ill double check tho.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

on amazon it say its the standars s plug

http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLSETX600DHMWING20-600-Watt-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005DOS0R8/ref=sr_1_2?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1363842273&sr=1-2&keywords=600w+light+bulb


----------



## cheechzilla (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KASAJws9URo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

WTF? That's worth embedding:



cheechzilla - the finder of odd things on youtube said:


> [youtube]KASAJws9URo[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2013)

/\/\/\
Talk about 180 degrees in the other direction.


Just got done watching "Where Soldiers Come From" on netflix.
'Bout kicked me in the ovaries to watch it (got a little misty).
The more things change, the more they stay the same.

Going to see if sandwich boy can cheer me up a little.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2013)

This kind of Sangwich is a little more like it:

[video=youtube_share;WjnUvcVIcto]http://youtu.be/WjnUvcVIcto[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 21, 2013)

watup guys, me just smoking some bb, Casey Jones, dirnking some hot coca. lol got 8 B.B plants in my garage today

.
, and everyone was like, it reeks out front


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn.... now I'm hungry for an actual sandwich and all I have it peanut butter to put in it.
Oh, well.
I have some frozen beef patties (organic, au natural).
Thinking a hammy booger is in order for a late dinner.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

At least the sun has got his hat on this morgen, not sure how long that will last. Mama DST is in town so hopefully it stays nice for her. Supposedly snowing here this weekend, ffs. And we just had the Spring Equinox, wtf.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2013)

May need to invest in some cross country skis, eh?
Last year the wife wanted to drive out to the Oregon coast for her birthday but it randomly decided to dump a shit tonne of snow in the mountain passes, and about 6 inches here in town. 
So we stayed in.
I hope we get a decent summer. 
Been too cold & overcast the last few years, and going to the farmer's markets has been pretty bad for lack of produce & fruits.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's to that Doobie! Sun sun and more sun please!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> May need to invest in some cross country skis, eh?
> Last year the wife wanted to drive out to the Oregon coast for her birthday but it randomly decided to dump a shit tonne of snow in the mountain passes, and about 6 inches here in town.
> So we stayed in.
> I hope we get a decent summer.
> Been too cold & overcast the last few years, and going to the farmer's markets has been pretty bad for lack of produce & fruits.


No crap man... I'm gonna be pissed if it goes from 20 degrees out here, and then jumps right to 90+ and 90% humidity. The Midwest gets hot as hell, and then cold as shit. I wanted to start going on the bike path or whatever, but that isn't gonna happen for a while.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone had any dealings with oxyplus 17.5% H2o2??

Am about to tackle ma fungus gnat problem with it before I lose everything,not sure what to dilute it to, any ideas????


----------



## vdubbnpw (Mar 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> May need to invest in some cross country skis, eh?
> Last year the wife wanted to drive out to the Oregon coast for her birthday but it randomly decided to dump a shit tonne of snow in the mountain passes, and about 6 inches here in town.
> So we stayed in.
> I hope we get a decent summer.
> Been too cold & overcast the last few years, and going to the farmer's markets has been pretty bad for lack of produce & fruits.


Here in Michigan it's pretty lame! I was in a tshirt and shorts this time last year fishing poles in the water, bass jumping, ahh this year it's 25degrees F snowing like a son of a bitch!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Why u going hydro or u doing both. Me personally I dnt like hydro weed its.preety and good yields but I fell like its just not all there


I am not sure if I have ever had hydro weed, but why would it be lacking?
The guy I am getting the stuff from says that is why he doesnt use co2 as it increases yield but lowers thc.
I dont really know either way, but I am gonna do some research.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn.... now I'm hungry for an actual sandwich and all I have it peanut butter to put in it.
> Oh, well.
> I have some frozen beef patties (organic, au natural).
> Thinking a hammy booger is in order for a late dinner.


We had carnitas that we cooked with peppers and potatoes in a bag for several hrs homemade re-fried beans and spanish rice.
The veg came out earlier that the meat to preserve their integrity.
Gonna have leftovers for lunch today.

Man had this headache since last Monday...going on 2 solid weeks.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am not sure if I have ever had hydro weed, but why would it be lacking?
> The guy I am getting the stuff from says that is why he doesnt use co2 as it increases yield but lowers thc.
> I dont really know either way, but I am gonna do some research.


I just cut off co2 in late flower. Ive read it somewhere


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn headache! And toothache! And alot of other aches!
Ill see if my WITCH skills can work something out!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

So I have my eye dr appt today to see if he thinks I can see well enough to drive.
I hope this guy feels like helping me out!!

We are looking for a 2nd car, but not if I can drive it


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2013)

Im crossing what ever i can, and hope the best for you bass.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;fLHvaX8nuSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLHvaX8nuSM[/video]
Shot where i grew up. 2 off the guys in the video i grew up along. One of them ill jump when i get the chance. But this is a happy note


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2013)

It seems to be more ready than me. Flush started yesterday


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful bud there Hydro.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am not sure if I have ever had hydro weed, but why would it be lacking?
> The guy I am getting the stuff from says that is why he doesnt use co2 as it increases yield but lowers thc.
> I dont really know either way, but I am gonna do some research.


Dnt know how to explain it just feel plants need to be in soil to be.all there just my op ..but co2 isn't going to.degrade thc or raise thc ur plants will grow faster and larger if dialed in but no up or down in potency


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Dnt know how to explain it just feel plants need to be in soil to be.all there just my op ..but co2 isn't going to.degrade thc or raise thc ur plants will grow faster and larger if dialed in but no up or down in potency


All I know is hand watering all these girls is way too much work.
I need a smaller grow that doesnt use ALL my time.
I think hydro might be it.
If the weed sux, I can easily get what I put into the setup.
I am getting it for a great price!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

hydro has been around for a very long time... ask the babylonians


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> All I know is hand watering all these girls is way too much work.
> I need a smaller grow that doesnt use ALL my time.
> I think hydro might be it.
> If the weed sux, I can easily get what I put into the setup.
> I am getting it for a great price!


It wnt suck cause its hydro there's a lot of.good hydro buds just not my.taste .....and what works for u works.for u and should be.done


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2013)

I wonder if the Hanging Gardens had sections dedicated to cannabis.
Babylonian Gold.
Hammurabi Blue.
Sumerian Sour Diesel.
Enkidu Wowie.
Gilgamesh Haze.
Anunnaki Thunderfuck.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2013)

starting the yr off with some:
PTW X OG
OBOG X OG
FORCE OG
TIGERS MILK
CHEMBERRY F3
501ST OG






sounding yummy,but now the veg room is polarBARE,and i got to pop some more beans:
ALLURE OG X OG
LEMON D X OG
CHEM D X GSOG
TW X SOUR D


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 21, 2013)

genuity said:


> starting the yr off with some:
> PTW X OG
> OBOG X OG
> FORCE OG
> ...


Nice Selection Genuity I am finally getting started on some Breeding  I have a Bubble Gum male whos gonna go crazy on everything in my room next round  OO YEAH im hoping for some solid crosses but i know when it comes to breeding everything doesnt turn out how you want. 
What are you most excited about? ive wanted to try some bodhi gear just havent yet


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2013)

i know you got some heat in your stable hotsause,i have yet to grow any bubblegum,but have smoked,darn tastey to.

i got a few force og males,that will hit the two 501st og cuts.and the ones fro seed.

i think im more ready for the tigers milk,,it be the first bodhi seeds for me to.


----------



## zVice (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice lineup. Is the chemberry f3 from jaws?
got a pack myself, keen to see how you get on!



genuity said:


> starting the yr off with some:
> PTW X OG
> OBOG X OG
> FORCE OG
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

lots of O's and G's all over there! like!


genuity said:


> starting the yr off with some:
> PTW X OG
> OBOG X OG
> FORCE OG
> ...





Hotsause said:


> Nice Selection Genuity I am finally getting started on some Breeding  I have a Bubble Gum male whos gonna go crazy on everything in my room next round  OO YEAH im hoping for some solid crosses but i know when it comes to breeding everything doesnt turn out how you want.
> What are you most excited about? ive wanted to try some bodhi gear just havent yet


Howdy stranger, hope you are doing good.

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2013)

you know i like my o's and g's D.thanks

zVice

yep,from jaws,freebies so only got beans,two males and i female.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 21, 2013)

Whats up guys what you think?? Shits looking very danky. Think I found a nice GSC pheno.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

"what do you think, oh dank, I know..." lol
Looking good.

Edit: should be chopping right about now eh? looks done to me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 21, 2013)

Any suggested tea recipe to go with that soil recipe ? I've got it pasted to my notes going this weekend for goodies thinking of getting the titan compost tea brewer its.like 3 gallon but that's good enough for me to do concentrated teas .....but my.question would be.recipie for bloom tea 10 gallon be brewing in 5 gallon then diluting


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "what do you think, oh dank, I know..." lol
> Looking good.
> 
> Edit: should be chopping right about now eh? looks done to me.


LOL not quite yet. But am going to start flushing them.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 21, 2013)

Scratch the titan tea brewer I.got fuckin buckets and air.pumps already was a little ripped looking.at it but seems to be a waste of.money now I am looking at it again


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Any suggested tea recipe to go with that soil recipe ? I've got it pasted to my notes going this weekend for goodies thinking of getting the titan compost tea brewer its.like 3 gallon but that's good enough for me to do concentrated teas .....but my.question would be.recipie for bloom tea 10 gallon be brewing in 5 gallon then diluting


Congrats on making it over to the bubble side 

a few gallons of concentrate will foam over a 5 gal. bucket, a 15+ gal tote would be better, the foam gets intense. Just a pump and stones is all thats needed, nothing fancy. 

The guano kelp tea Iv been doing recently is as follows.

Per gal of final brew.
npk varies from time to time even with the same brand.
2tbs peruvian seabird guano (10-10-2)
2tbs jamaican or mexican bat guano, this is the only difference with a flower and veg tea, mexican for veg and jamaican for flower.
soluble kelp to the specific brands directions (1-0-4 =1tbs and 1-0-10 1tsp) 
1/4 cup worm castings
1tbs blackstrap molasses


optional 
1/2 tsp powdered azomite
1/4tsp fulvic/humic blend
1/4tsp humate concentrate 


Brew for 24-48 hrs and apply. Do not store leftovers, and always keep the brew aerated. I have alternating cabs so one gets the 24hr and the other gets 36, past 36hrs foam activity drops drastically. If it ever develops a foul odor dont use it on you ladies, toss it in the yard. The only time I encountered a foul tea is when my "partner" let a batch go for five days while I was out of town. 

Also, you can use a "tea bag" pantyhose ect, but Iv been just throwing the ingredients in as is and mixing every now and then,,, just top dress the solids when your done. 

With that soil you should be able to get by with one tea a week unless your plants are very high feeders then maybe twice a week. 


Oh and I got to make this the last thing read on this post~~~~~~ air pump, get a big one, more the better!!!..... oh and you'll have to scrub airstones once and a while because they will clogg up with biofilm stuff.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon brute trash can never used of course going to use and have a good size pump dual outlet with a t to connect both outlets to one stone I've done powdered compost teas and add molasses but never really done a tea run like this. But doesn't look hard since u have taken the guess work out haha...


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 21, 2013)

DST said:


> lots of O's and G's all over there! like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D to the S to the T whats HAnnninnnnn
I been ight busy as usual my ass needs a fucking vacation. Flowering Room is stuffed Veg room is BEYOND stuffed i would say all is well


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 21, 2013)

And I really appreciate the help we shall c how it goes ime doing.a gsc test run and blue.pit test run on one side and going to mix the.soil for my next round of blue dream on the other side (perpetual). I've grown her enough times to know what the differences will be. Right now got that strain down consistently the same after product.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> And I really appreciate the help we shall c how it goes ime doing.a gsc test run and blue.pit test run on one side and going to mix the.soil for my next round of blue dream on the other side (perpetual). I've grown her enough times to know what the differences will be. Right now got that strain down consistently the same after product.



No problem, Im sure with your growing skills and the simplicity yet effectiveness of the soil you will kick ass, the tea is just going to make it that much better, the guanos will let those genetics reach full potential.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

WHoody whooooo.

[video=youtube;RgLFKWy04eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgLFKWy04eE[/video]


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 21, 2013)

where the thumbs at?







who dat, those are some frosty peaks!


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful bro sweet looking nug.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

*There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period....



*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

Just one of them slow days/nights, whodat.
Today starts my 3rd 12-hour photoperiod, and still unsure of gender for all plants in my stable.
I thought the slightly older ones (the topped Extrema and it cloned cutting) where female, but am unsure now, and actually leaning toward them being male.
They look almost like male pre-flowers, but there is no stalk under them at all, and I think they'd be just old enough to start pushing up away from the node.
But they don't quite look like a female pre-flower.
They are sending really mixed signals.
Ultra, ultra bushy, tight node spacing, and super lush (not sparse, with short side branching like a typical male), but the pre-flowers have me stumped.
And the rest are a couple of weeks less developed, so all is up in the air for the next couple of days or more.
I can usually spot pre-flowers and sex them before I flip them into flowering mode when I let them get to the point where the nodes start to alternate (been working on early detection, as a lark, and to keep my mind sharp), but I am flummoxed.
Other than that, they are picture perfect, dark green, and a beauty for the eyes to behold, and are smelling spicy.
Box is staying at 77.2f (25.2c) with just the 265cfm fan blowing cool night air into the cab, and the 435cfm fan plugged into the thermostatic fan controller set to kick in when it reaches 83.9f (shuts off at 77.7f).
While I was having fun learning the hempy's, I effin' love soil properly amended with organics, and only needing water (until I get some tea brewing for them later).

























Not going to stress out over it, just will keep peeping until they express gender and remove males as they show up.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 22, 2013)

i predict mighty fine ladies doobiebrotha :]

and i want to see how you put that net into use, im hope to see a lot of ladies by tomorrow!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

It's not often you find late flowering bushy males...good luck on the females Doobie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, guzias

I didn't veg them as long as I should have due to a trip back up to Alaska in May, otherwise I'd have an easier time spotting pre-flowers early on.
I'm only allowed 6 mature plants under Oregon mmj program, so hoping that I get 6 females out of 10 plants, or even 4 females.
Won't be long before I get them figured out.

Will be using any males that crop up to show the wife how to spot nanners while I'm away in case any pop out while I'm away so she can pluck them out, or excise the bud site if it's a wildfire outbreak.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

Good morning, D

I'll be very surprised if the two Extremas in question are male, as they are bushy like a female (no double entendre intended).
There are others in the lot that look more like they'll be males: longer spaces between nodes and stubby side branches, and deep fluting of the trunks.
If anything, I enjoy rummaging through the leaves & branches as I watch them and wait for gender confirmations.
Lets me get to know them very well while they grow up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

merry fritag 6ers. Pr0n

View attachment 2580915View attachment 2580916View attachment 2580917View attachment 2580918


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just one of them slow days/nights, whodat.
> Today starts my 3rd 12-hour photoperiod, and still unsure of gender for all plants in my stable.
> I thought the slightly older ones (the topped Extrema and it cloned cutting) where female, but am unsure now, and actually leaning toward them being male.
> They look almost like male pre-flowers, but there is no stalk under them at all, and I think they'd be just old enough to start pushing up away from the node.
> ...


looks female to me. don't looke like a cowboy

lol fucked up my writing on doobs quote.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 22, 2013)

happy Friday, guys and ladies.

ttt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

looks chick like to moi


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 22, 2013)

lol, smoked my cheese pie with my homies, and all of them wanted to buy my cheese pie. Just said, buy the beer, and I'll roll them up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

party vet 209! nice work.


----------



## SS68396331 (Mar 22, 2013)

Those look nice. I just got my first 600. It is an xtreme nano. Put it in yesterday..so far so good. I feel your pain on the Cheese..I just revived this old strain that was labled Panama..I haven't been able to keep it around hardly at all. Even younger buddy..he's 65ish. BUt that scrog is gonna pop nicely. Well done! 

.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 22, 2013)

anyone have a Smelly Fingerz turn shads of light purple??? Because mine is? looks to be a easy, easy, three oz plant. just white frost all over. I mean super frosty! with shades of purple. plant stinks up my back yard! glad I keep a clone going of it, for the main grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

First two pics up in my post above are the smelly fingerez 209 

its the smelly cherry influence 

View attachment 2580954View attachment 2580955


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 22, 2013)

lol, can't see them good on my phone? but they look great from what I see. Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

they all have the tinge so far, mostly about 10-11 week finish. rock hard buds and caked in frost. no body to the high at all


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wonder if the Hanging Gardens had sections dedicated to cannabis.
> Babylonian Gold.
> Hammurabi Blue.
> Sumerian Sour Diesel.
> ...


Nah, they were too busy tripping off that DMT


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

How'd the appointment go bassman?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

good morning boys, got a video for ya comin soon but first....some pics....breakfast, grapeseed oil for tincture, a crazy 3 leafed chernobyl and a shot of the chernobyl f2's ....all explained on the vid...


----------



## grownbykane (Mar 22, 2013)

all done under 600w hps lights and organic.

tga chernobyl






tga spacebomb











tga plushberry


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

wow GBK nice bro, hope the f'2s turn out that nice!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Pushin them hard on the nutes huh?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

hed have to push pretty hard, chernobyl can eat alot.....


----------



## grownbykane (Mar 22, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Pushin them hard on the nutes huh?


I don't use "nutes" per say... those plants were done in amended soil and given just plain water from start to finish, with a top dressing of worm castings about 2 weeks into bloom.


----------



## grownbykane (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> hed have to push pretty hard, chernobyl can eat alot.....


the Chernobyl in that picture happens to be a light feeder


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

interesting, ive got these f2s that love the juice...... the f1 bloodwreck pheno is one of the heavies feeders i have ever grown.....i almost ate half a bottle of nutes in a single run (small aurora bottle)


----------



## grownbykane (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> interesting, ive got these f2s that love the juice...... the f1 bloodwreck pheno is one of the heavies feeders i have ever grown.....i almost ate half a bottle of nutes in a single run (small aurora bottle)


right on. i grew 2 chernobyls... one was an average feeder and the other fed very lightly; i got some leaf curl/tip burn in veg and she was the last of all my seed plants to start fading.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so I got my Lumatek 600w ballast, combo meter, different hood, and the ebb&gro system

Anyway any locals need some hoods and 1000w mag ballasts pm me.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

nice dude i love chernobyl, ive thought of using it in so many crosses its resin is just unbeatable


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

this damn video is taking way too long , think i have to start over damnit.


----------



## grownbykane (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> nice dude i love chernobyl, ive thought of using it in so many crosses its resin is just unbeatable



i have been thinking about popping a few packs of plushberry to try and find a male with pink/purple flowers to cross with my bloodwreck dom chernobyl. can you imagine pink flowers on a plant gets purple leaves and has those awesome resin tacos?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

that would be very very nice. ive been thinking about adding it to timewreck or deep purple......and get some color and potency...not that it needs either


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so I got my Lumatek 600w ballast, combo meter, different hood, and the ebb&gro system
> 
> Anyway any locals need some hoods and 1000w mag ballasts pm me.


how expensive do you think it would be to ship that stuff?


----------



## sine143 (Mar 22, 2013)

heres a collection of things under a six hundo.

first 4 are Dutch passion blueberry, at 8 weeks (going 10)

next is a purple haze at day 18

next is a BCS dom AOS at day 1 lol 

next is amensia lemon day 9

next 3 are BD bagseed 

random aos green pheno nug shot.

rest are fruity chronic juice mainline.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn sine, you got that fade down to a tee. Looks just perfect to me. 

Can you tell me a bit about how you grow? What size containers? How long you veg, under what light? What's an average plant get you? What kinda soil? I absolutely love the results.

Thanks.


----------



## sine143 (Mar 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Damn sine, you got that fade down to a tee. Looks just perfect to me.
> 
> Can you tell me a bit about how you grow? What size containers? How long you veg, under what light? What's an average plant get you? What kinda soil? I absolutely love the results.
> 
> Thanks.


NP I run subcools supersoil, basically by the directions. in 7 gallon smart pots (six gallon initial fill, plus room for topdressing). have 2 3.5x4 flowering chambers (4 plants each) under HTG Big kahuna hoods. was using digital ballasts but I was fucking up the internet for over 30 people apparently, so back to magnetics). I'm HONESTLY still getting things dialed in. I think most of the fade on the BB is due to low amounts of CA and MG (and obviously N). I think she'd have gone a little harder if I'd been able to supply those things to her in a timely fashion. at this point i'm just letting her finish, and hoping it tastes better than it looks (crystals seem low, but smell is blueberry, and as it fades, poop). 

for the most part, I just add water. big feeders get topdressed heavily as they go into flower. also use liquid karma 3to4 times during flower, and brew AACT with a kind of... random ingredient list, a couple times throughout the plants growth.

my numbers are not quite where I want them to be. above pictured blue dream pulled 3.4 zips, the FCJ pulled 3.2 in a 5 gallon (she's getting another run in a 10, fliping before april 15). I'd say the blueberry has a solid 4 on it this time (first run was only 2.5, heavily overdried though). I really think that purple haze might pull 5 plus (internodal distance is insanely short, and its stacking up/pushing out mad resin now), and I'm hoping that the amnesia lemon will put up at least 4 (she did 2.5, heavily overdried the first run as well), but givin that she's a sixteen headed mainline, maybe even more than that. the purple AOS is a stretchy mofo, but I"m hoping for 4 to six out of it givin its size. anything else you want to know just ask.


BTW, anyone know why my anmesia lemon is yellowing down low? picture 7. she's been topdressed heavily.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

checked the ph of your runoff?


----------



## sine143 (Mar 22, 2013)

I havnt check ph in a year..... lol. dont even have the tools to do it unfortunatly.

btw thanks for the rep guys!!! just went from 400 rep points total to 770 LOL?! 

I wish my SIX key worked though. both the num pad and the normal six keys dont work damnit!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 22, 2013)

sine143 said:


> NP I run subcools supersoil, basically by the directions. in 7 gallon smart pots (six gallon initial fill, plus room for topdressing). have 2 3.5x4 flowering chambers (4 plants each) under HTG Big kahuna hoods. was using digital ballasts but I was fucking up the internet for over 30 people apparently, so back to magnetics). I'm HONESTLY still getting things dialed in. I think most of the fade on the BB is due to low amounts of CA and MG (and obviously N). I think she'd have gone a little harder if I'd been able to supply those things to her in a timely fashion. at this point i'm just letting her finish, and hoping it tastes better than it looks (crystals seem low, but smell is blueberry, and as it fades, poop).
> 
> for the most part, I just add water. big feeders get topdressed heavily as they go into flower. also use liquid karma 3to4 times during flower, and brew AACT with a kind of... random ingredient list, a couple times throughout the plants growth.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry bout those leaves mate old leaves die off just pick em off the plant looks healthy to me Ras


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

ive just had ph shoot up a bit when i top dress sometimes........ and itl make the leaves act all wacky and start to lock out N..... id say try a nice flush if you hadnt top dressed already, but man i really wouldnt sweat it, they look awesome mate. hows your f2s comin?


----------



## sine143 (Mar 22, 2013)

they're looking good man. the dead one when all lazurus on me and revived... so now I have six.... did a little write up over in my thread. havnt noticed ANY leaf anomalies yet (like your vid), but they're def a bit behind yours.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice man, once i post my vid youl get a great look at em, nugs said those anomalies should stop but ive got that 3 leaf clover one that i hope is a girl......could be special.....headed over to read your posts


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> how expensive do you think it would be to ship that stuff?


Damn dude Idk..prolly too much lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

ok after 7 hours of fighting my comp and camera i think im ok


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1L9kzka8wm0]http://youtu.be/1L9kzka8wm0[/video]


----------



## sine143 (Mar 22, 2013)

feel free to post that in my thread too mate!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

Evening/afternoon. Just been out for dinner with my good mother....chateaubriand, and I had some of doobies beloved brocolli, and fries. let us not forget the blue cheese sauce, and bottle of Shiraz, burp...It was a place that I went to with a few of the other 6'ers, Duchieman, Mr West, Don Gin&T to name a few...good times!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like a near perfect dinner (except to broccoli)!
My eyes are wonky today and I thought that you had brought doobies with you.
I can just imagine my own mom if I'd have whipped out some of my patented cannabis fatties during dinner and passed them around to everyone at the table.
Heh, heh.
A good meal, good wine, and great company to be in!
Glad you had such a good time with your mum!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2013)

yo doobs, how are the M1's coming along?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey, hey, dbd!
They are growing really great!
A very vigorous growing plant!
I've got them growing in organically amended soil, in 2.2-gallon pots (keeping them smaller due to a short-ish space in my cab).
How long of a flowering do they usually need before finished?
I'm only on my 4th 12-hour day, so no sign yet of gender.
I've got 4 of them growing right now.
Fingers are crossed that I get a couple of females, as I'd love to sample their smoke in a couple of months.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

pics to come of the M1's in a few minutes, need to check on a pizza in the oven...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

M1 (#1)












M1 (#2)












M1 (#3)
(upper left corner is #3, the lower M1 is plant #2)







M1 (#4)


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2013)

yea I hope you get atleast a few females too, im sure you will. iv gotten bout two males probably out of 6 plants or so. not sure on the flowering times iv never grown one inside. so that will be very interesting for me to see. and yea they are pretty vigorous and have some sturdy stems. that's why i crossed one with the BMF because those had some pretty hollow stalks. and weren't very vigorous in my climate.. i should get you some of those beans too pretty soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

That'd be awesome!
I love the BMF.
Have grown them out a few times, and it's a great smoke.
Really looking forward to wrapping my lungs around some M1 smoke, and will be keeping the grow updated as it moves forward.
And will give a full smoke report as well. 

Thanks again for letting me grow them out!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2013)

beaut! cant wait to see what happens. looks like you should have a few females if you ask me, maybe one male.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

Was thinking the same thing.
Shouldn't be too long before we know for sure.
Will keep the info & pics updated as they grow & bloom.


*edit: I'm hoping the sativa dominant one is a female. Would love to have both to compare.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 22, 2013)

yea the sativa one is lookin purtty i would say #2 is prolly gunna be your male. and the sativa #4 deff looks like a female, and #1. we'll see! good luck. if im not mistakein i think i have photo of the sativa pheno on my other comp ill look for it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

Great minds think alike, 'cause those are my suspicions, too.
Am keeping my eyes peeled for the first nanners or caylyxes and will snap pics when they show up.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2013)

1 gal test brew of my new tea concoction,

Smile! 






1 gal test brew of my new tea concoction,

Smile!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm now up to 145-lbs, and maintaining 10% body fat.
Feeling more at ease.
Even playing my bass isn't as much of a strain as it had been getting to be (just need a bit more strength & endurance, and I'll get back into making some more bass cover vids).

Good night, 600! 
(or: Good morning! Depending on where you are)


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm now up to 145-lbs, and maintaining 10% body fat.
> Feeling more at ease.
> Even playing my bass isn't as much of a strain as it had been getting to be (just need a bit more strength & endurance, and I'll get back into making some more bass cover vids).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Doobster!!


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2013)

Morning you frosty wenches! Blowing a bloody gale here today. Heading off to see Jean Paul Gaultiers show at the Kuntshal in Rotterdam today, hopefully won't get blown off into the sea by the wind. Looks like I need to repair my fence for the umpteenth time...boooo!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 23, 2013)

Good morning or whatever it may be where you are. Well the Blue dream I germ. the other day died withen 2 days of being alive. Oh,well I guess it wasn't meant to be. So I germ. the last two Think Diff. auto's I had. I went to order some s33ds from Breeders botique and was wondering if the normal shipping makes it to the U.S. or do you need the stealth shipping. I'm sure one of you will have a answer.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 23, 2013)

I just do the normal, but next order I'm getting my bb shirt! there all I rep in nor cal, for seed breeders.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 23, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I just do the normal, but next order I'm getting my bb shirt! there all I rep in nor cal, for seed breeders.


Thanks man, I appreciate the help. I never PH test my water before. How important is that when working with soil. I've never done it before but wanting to home in my skills.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 23, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the help. I never PH test my water before. How important is that when working with soil. I've never done it before but wanting to home in my skills.


with soil I never ph water, because the soil will buffer the waters ph to the soils ph. my soil is at a 7ph, and my tap water is 7.5 ph. When I first started I did ph the water, even after nutes, yeah I fuck up some plants with viniger. lol, noob days


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 23, 2013)

and never use viniger on mg


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 23, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> with soil I never ph water, because the soil will buffer the waters ph to the soils ph. my soil is at a 7ph, and my tap water is 7.5 ph. When I first started I did ph the water, even after nutes, yeah I fuck up some plants with viniger. lol, noob days


Yea, I've never done it obvious. But have heard of people and was wondering if it made a difference. I have 20+ years growing outside but am not that familiar with inside other than starting seedlings. I just didn't want to get caught by surprise. I checked my tap water and it was 6.9. Good natural well water. I live in between 2 lakes that are the water supply for a city a hour away. So I guess there's no reason for worries.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 23, 2013)

soaking some rockwools for seeeds and cuts.
seeds are breeders boutique, q.q, lary og x ?, casey jones x ? Smelly fingerz, p.k


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm now up to 145-lbs, and maintaining 10% body fat.
> Feeling more at ease.
> Even playing my bass isn't as much of a strain as it had been getting to be (just need a bit more strength & endurance, and I'll get back into making some more bass cover vids).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear u feel better!
Whatever you are doing keep doing it.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

looks like attitude is now selling cali connects Girl scout cookies (thin mint) and hemp depot has the TGA jesus Og in !!!! fuuuuuuck yea. i dont give a shit about the cookies, all i want is some jesus in my life!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

And a little tune from my namesake:

[video=youtube_share;EQ9WHaSKlgU]http://youtu.be/EQ9WHaSKlgU[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> looks like attitude is now selling cali connects Girl scout cookies (thin mint) and hemp depot has the TGA jesus Og in !!!! fuuuuuuck yea. i dont give a shit about the cookies, all i want is some jesus in my life!


Haha yep I shared that news with the 6er's about 3 days ago lol. I'm wondering if it's the real cut though. It say's it is and hell ya they got the jesus in! good fucking days!

Oh and hello 6er's! How is everyone on this fine Saturday? I'm doing pretty good other then this fucking storm that is suppose to coming this weekend! FFS I just want it to stay nice so I can get all my outdoor shit done.

Oh well time for a lil pr0n. Flower girls are sleeping so I'll have to grab some later.

Hope my damn smart pots get here soon these girls are wanting room!



Have a good day guys!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey gigs  So what soil mix did you end up going with? 




Keep it up Doob!
~~~HHD~~~ 




Edit: short BP pr0n


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey gigs  So what soil mix did you end up going with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you one guess  It came from a good friend I know and then tweaked a few things, not cause I didn't like it only because I want to learn new things  

Oh and sexy BP. I need to pop mine and see if I can find a keeper


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll give you one guess  It came from a good friend I know and then tweaked a few things, not cause I didn't like it only because I want to learn new things
> 
> Oh and sexy BP. I need to pop mine and see if I can find a keeper



Haha I was wondering what you tweaked.

.... Oh you'll find a keeper  
I got 3 fems from 5 beans and two in flower, they both smell doggish but the tall one for sure has the smell I recognize! Nasty danky dank!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

looking nice


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 23, 2013)

2 paper shopping bags down fuck I hate trimming well better get back to it


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

you could be way worse off!!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

does anyone in here that lives in a med state wish to God that people didnt have all this selection and wouldnt dick you around......i miss florida where when i made a deal, it stuck and i didnt get fucked out of 2800 bucks because someone elses garbage cost 300 less... luckily, im working on temper or i could get in some very big trouble. but life goes on.......i miss being illegal. know that sounds stupid but i do.


----------



## sine143 (Mar 23, 2013)

i have to admit, the prices are nice for a seller in illegal states, but the fear sure aint.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

I cant grow for a profit here, so grow for just personal use entirely.
Ill be stocked after this run for a while and ill have time to decide what strains to keep and what to give away.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

ive got shit coming out of every jar cupboard crevice. i hate sitting on weed. ive got more thaqn i could hope to smoke for 2 years...damn plants are too big, nugs are too tight and cycle is too perpetual. fuck this shit. i quit.

















i keed i keed


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 23, 2013)

I thought I would throw up a few pics since I've never posted on here, but have been checking the thread out. Purple OG Kush started 12/12 on 2/16.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah thats just seems a bit silly to me... When I lived in denver I didn't have any trouble getting rid of herb at a reasonable price... 800 a qp, not making a killing but I felt somewhat "free",,, though exporting was part of my income but def not most.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

good luck now
il just do what ive always done and drive it miles and miles and miles for 4800 a lb


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I thought I would throw up a few pics since I've never posted on here, but have been checking the thread out. Purple OG Kush started 12/12 on 2/16.View attachment 2582752View attachment 2582751View attachment 2582753


Good looking plants. 






Some nitrogen would help with the yellowing.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

I could never afford to buy the amounts I need to feel human, so I opted to grow my own.
That should be a bigger concern for those looking for profits.
My weed guy lost a large chunk of revenue when I finally started to grow my own.
Funny thing is, if he insisted on high quality, potent herb from his supplier, I might have continued to buy from him.
But my herb (grown from bagseed that came in the weed I bought from him) blew him away when I'd bring it around for him to sample.
One day, his supplier showed up while we were toking on some of mine and he handed the guy a pipe with a fresh bowl and said, "Dude, you gotta try this. It was grown from s33ds that came out of a batch of your stuff from last time."
The guy took two hits, his eyes widened, and he said, "Holy shit. That's fucking good."
I could see a bit of sadness creep over him as he realized his days as a grower were numbered (he had grown & sold for almost 30 years by that time).
There will always be those in need who can't, or won't, grow their own, so the market will always be there, but prices will only go down as more are allowed to grow without fear of prosecution.
Another seller (and grower) found demand for his herb fall to the floor, even though it was top shelf. He could hardly sell any of it for 150 a zip, and ended up with 4 or 5 elbows stored away in his freezer.
His regular customers would stop by, ask for a bowl to sample, ask the price, and then say, "Nah, I think I'll go down the road to so-and-so's place."
Not sure if he even tries to sell anymore.
It is definitely becoming a buyers market.
A bummer for the sellers, but good for the buyers who don't want such a large portion of their hard earned money to be used for cannabis.
I think the last time I calculated it out, I was paying about $30 per ounce to grow my own here in Oregon, and that was before going organic, so it is much less now. 
If I can grow outdoors, well, that will end up costing me only some starter s33ds (which I can breed from later to get "free" s33ds), and home made compost, and some commercial amendments for the soil.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

On a happier note (or 1,047 happier notes), a blast from the past:

[video=youtube_share;g4ouPGGLI6Q]http://youtu.be/g4ouPGGLI6Q[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

And a little backstory on the madness:

[video=youtube_share;nDPlwhqowHI]http://youtu.be/nDPlwhqowHI[/video]


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 23, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Some nitrogen would help with the yellowing.
> 
> 
> cof


Yea, I reverted back to the veg nutes for the time being until it halts


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

doobie youre right man, im sorry i get all hot and flip out but i hate being fucked over alot. its not that the price bothers me its mainly people thinking its no big deal when your standing at their door with a pound and then they tell you they found shit earlier, didnt call you to tell you (which id be fine with) and then let you come all the way over with stuff on you and then send you all the way back , increasing risk and costing gas....basically left with my dick in my hand.....in florida people have very few options so deals generally go one of 3 ways, they go well, they try to rob you, or they are a cop....im used to that, not this uuuuuh uuuuum nah man, and seriously( i saw the shit he got instead......oh buddy you fucked up) passed on some amazing white rhino for the snicklefritz ........glad i get to sell to my patients aswell legally in the shop, but my outlaw days are numbered i guess, and if this vote for commercialization passes....il increase my market by 98% and probably make really good money......so cant complain, but for right now....its my bread and butter...so yea. ok im done sorry boys


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 23, 2013)

Evening fellow 6ers,hope all is going well in your gardens. Everything is looking sweet in my garden of weeden,that's my bubba kush and jack flash been in my system for 12 days and there loving it. My smelly cherry is looking mighty fine in its pot of mud,looks like its leaning towards the livers pheno but that's cool with me. I Will try and get some pics up but its like the krypton factor when all I have is my mobile phone as my laptop got taken when my house was broken into when my plants got took and I'm skint just now but Will get a new laptop soon as I can afford it as this is driving me crazy using a mobile. Anyways hope yous are all having a Bonsia time,toot toot over and oot,Blunt.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> doobie youre right man, im sorry i get all hot and flip out but i hate being fucked over alot. its not that the price bothers me its mainly people thinking its no big deal when your standing at their door with a pound and then they tell you they found shit earlier, didnt call you to tell you (which id be fine with) and then let you come all the way over with stuff on you and then send you all the way back , increasing risk and costing gas....basically left with my dick in my hand.....in florida people have very few options so deals generally go one of 3 ways, they go well, they try to rob you, or they are a cop....im used to that, not this uuuuuh uuuuum nah man, and seriously( i saw the shit he got instead......oh buddy you fucked up) passed on some amazing white rhino for the snicklefritz ........glad i get to sell to my patients aswell legally in the shop, but my outlaw days are numbered i guess, and if this vote for commercialization passes....il increase my market by 98% and probably make really good money......so cant complain, but for right now....its my bread and butter...so yea. ok im done sorry boys


Hey man, no need to feel bad!
All you growers & sellers were there for us for decades, taking huge risks so we could get high.
That takes balls as big as cantaloupes, my friend, especially for those in places where they just about throw away the key to the jail cell if you get popped.
I hope you stay safe & free, and hope the laws change only so you don't have to worry about getting locked up over herb.
I started out a recreational stoner, and ended up a medical toker, if I could still afford it, I'd still be buying it. But the wife is a non-toker, doesn't like cannabis, except for she knows it makes a difference in the quality of my life.
I'm slowly turning her the the side of truth, and have convinced her twice to try some of mine to help her nausea when she was on heavy antibiotics a couple of times.
Two small puffs and her nausea was gone, and she felt happy.

I don't have any answers for those who rely on selling, only admiration for those who do so day in and day out.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cannabiscult if it makes you feel any better, I live on the East coast in a nonmed state. The same stuff happens here. The last 2-3 years everybody the west coast has saturated the market. LB's go for 3000 for top shelf, and thats resale. Unless your messing with the real young crowd. Everybody knows somebody, it could be alot worse. But what happend to commun courtesy.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks bro....its people like you who give me the strength to keep it up. oh and im freakin obsessed. lol thanks though bud, that means alot.


on a super happy note........just got gifted 22 free top 44x chernobyl seeds......hmm wouldnt have been my choice for a dad to hit the chern. with but.....im greatful for the nice gesture. il keep half and take half to my partner in another state..........

we are starting a cross country breeding gig. should be fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

hey bisquithead! good luck with your cross country breeding gig!! sounds like things will be improving for YOU!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

here share this with me, this will make you feel better.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> here share this with me, this will make you feel better.
> View attachment 2582883


What about me? lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks amber, the guy im breeding with is a master of cannabis, i feel very honored to be getting some genetics going........blues city genetics is what he operates under i believe


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> here share this with me, this will make you feel better.
> View attachment 2582883





Nice!


Breeding talk making me want to make more beans  I got to go through what I already have some more though.... Im actually considering only growing from s33d for a while.



Edit: why I hopped on.... What a rip!
>>>>>> http://www.kisorganics.com/products/shop/keep-it-simple-5-gallon-compost-tea-brewing-system

Im heading out to make some ready brew tea packs! Music, bowls of dank, and mixing organic nutrients  meesa happy.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

we are going to be working with a few tga cuts, a PK cut some kushes and blueberry strains.......and im going to atempt to get seeds from africa again.....it was the scariest thing ive ever done and learned alot about getting things through international borders..... dont know if im that ballsy anymore


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

thats fantastic canncbiscuit, to have that opportunity to study with a master, how many people get to do that.! you are very fortuante indeed.
hiya giggles!! i never heard of blue city genetics , i look foward to seeing the booth at the cup in Denver. Can you believe its less then a month away.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was just talkin to my husband today about your chloryphill free hash and we were getting all excitied.hehehehehe


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

oh youre going to love the batch ive got curing for all the nerds and 6ers to try...... its like white glass particles


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> we are going to be working with a few tga cuts, a PK cut some kushes and blueberry strains.......and im going to atempt to get seeds from africa again.....it was the scariest thing ive ever done and learned alot about getting things through international borders..... dont know if im that ballsy anymore


wOW ! that is fuckin CRZY!! tell me all about it please!!!! what happened..?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

blues city genetics isnt founded and established yet, he has just been breeding with that name for well....since i met him. we both had very humble beginnings...hes 10 years older than me but has had his grows published in high times and has pics published for his LED work too.....super impressive.....all organic dude.... we are going to make a funny looking team. me being 6' and 175 and him being 6'3" and like 300plus lbs lookin like a baby jabba the hut.....love that dude.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

Heh, amazing how one thing leads to another.

Was looking through youtube music vids and came across this while finding stuff on my previous post of "Hocus Pocus" by Focus:

What are the chances of me checking out blues tunes just before someone else mentions the name of a prospective company?

We do live in a "Matrix" of sorts.
We are all connected, and sometimes the veneer peels away a little bit to reveal that we are one:

Sonny Boy Williamson
"Nine Below Zero"

[video=youtube_share;AGUGXOxs6p0]http://youtu.be/AGUGXOxs6p0[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

well basically i went to johannesburg and durban and capetown in 2010 to see my family, and while there i visited a huge plot of durban plants grown by a family outside that my uncle know.....i was allowed to take as many seeds as i wanted ( the guy thought i was insane for wanting seeds) but he gave me 30 durban poison seeds. the real deal from kwazulunatal growing 3 miles from the indian ocean.......so i get my mind working to think about how im going to get these things home....i think ok dogs......uuuuh maybe but probably not going to find seeds....but the x-rays in 3 countries might. so i think about what they could see through and i decided to take the king pin out of the truck of my skateboard. its the part that hold the wheels to the board.....there is a small space in all skateboard trucks where you can replace the kingpin if it breaks....simply slide it out and replace.....so that crevice was my hiding spot. the trucks are made of solid cast alloy and cant be seen through by the machines......the skate board rolls around when on the belts if its upright so they always made me flip it upside down to pass through the machine( i noticed that when i was entering africa and leaving the US) so it was no issue if the were under the alloy and they couldnt see, smell or whatever....i must say when i was at the durban airport leaving i almost choked on my own heart, it was beating in my throat so hard, but i tried to stay calm and just forget it but stay alert.......im 22 at the time. my mom and sister are with me. so there is a ton of risk not only for me but for them too....so i could not get caught. we end up in the canary islands to refuel and the captain comes on and informs us we have to leave the plan for a routine search.....2 hours of standing on a runway in the dark...tehn we get back on....everything was torn to shreds, pillows, chair cushions removed, bags opened and left.......so i was naturally sweating balls...."wheres my board" i thought...... right where i left it.....yes!!!! so then the real nightmare.....we land in miami and now have to reboard a plane to stl. my mom and sis stayed in fl so they were safe at this point..... leaving out random details....basically no seeds popped. all for nothing. thats right. none.....turns out having them go through the x ray may have fucked them up majorly....since it was x rayed like 5 times......ive still not figured out how to get around the x rays......any ideas?? thats the whole story. took em to my boy and we were going to breed with them and nothing......so fucking bummed but!!!! but!!! i learned a ton of super info that i wouldnt have learned had i not just gone for it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

wow thats a wild story! too bad none of them poppped. My husband stuck some hash up his ass otta amsterdam in the 90's. no problemo. maybe you should have done that.lol.and thats totally fuckin biazrre that the x-rays radiated those seeds not to pop. are they that sensitve, just like a human embyo?lol.. if they were protected by all the metal in your skateboard i find it hard to believe it was the x-rays, im a radiology tech so ill ask the radiologist next week if its possible. LOL!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 23, 2013)

yea actually in not 100% that it was the rays, could be inviable seeds, bad gestation, old etc. i learn by doing.


----------



## zVice (Mar 23, 2013)

I usually just post them to myself.. Also used to stay in the valley of a thousand hills 



cannabiscult said:


> well basically i went to johannesburg and durban and capetown in 2010 to see my family, and while there i visited a huge plot of durban plants grown by a family outside that my uncle know.....i was allowed to take as many seeds as i wanted ( the guy thought i was insane for wanting seeds) but he gave me 30 durban poison seeds. the real deal from kwazulunatal growing 3 miles from the indian ocean.......so i get my mind working to think about how im going to get these things home....i think ok dogs......uuuuh maybe but probably not going to find seeds....but the x-rays in 3 countries might. so i think about what they could see through and i decided to take the king pin out of the truck of my skateboard. its the part that hold the wheels to the board.....there is a small space in all skateboard trucks where you can replace the kingpin if it breaks....simply slide it out and replace.....so that crevice was my hiding spot. the trucks are made of solid cast alloy and cant be seen through by the machines......the skate board rolls around when on the belts if its upright so they always made me flip it upside down to pass through the machine( i noticed that when i was entering africa and leaving the US) so it was no issue if the were under the alloy and they couldnt see, smell or whatever....i must say when i was at the durban airport leaving i almost choked on my own heart, it was beating in my throat so hard, but i tried to stay calm and just forget it but stay alert.......im 22 at the time. my mom and sister are with me. so there is a ton of risk not only for me but for them too....so i could not get caught. we end up in the canary islands to refuel and the captain comes on and informs us we have to leave the plan for a routine search.....2 hours of standing on a runway in the dark...tehn we get back on....everything was torn to shreds, pillows, chair cushions removed, bags opened and left.......so i was naturally sweating balls...."wheres my board" i thought...... right where i left it.....yes!!!! so then the real nightmare.....we land in miami and now have to reboard a plane to stl. my mom and sis stayed in fl so they were safe at this point..... leaving out random details....basically no seeds popped. all for nothing. thats right. none.....turns out having them go through the x ray may have fucked them up majorly....since it was x rayed like 5 times......ive still not figured out how to get around the x rays......any ideas?? thats the whole story. took em to my boy and we were going to breed with them and nothing......so fucking bummed but!!!! but!!! i learned a ton of super info that i wouldnt have learned had i not just gone for it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

LOL! your funny bisquiethead! yeah you should get your ucle to get some more and post them. 
Hi zVice!
HEY another coincidence...zVices avi looks like cannabisquet and his blues city genetics partner!! LOL!!! am i right or what Cannabuissness dude.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

And at least one of them in the pic is from S.A. (probably both, but not sure of the big guy in the photo).
The veneer peels back even further...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;eaANt8_mIlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaANt8_mIlU[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;3UhjblIwfFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UhjblIwfFM[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 23, 2013)

Evenening fellas. Phew what a day. Had the family over for toooooo many hours. 15 with kids. So i was looking forward for some quiet time in the garden. I wanted to check the trichs, so i took them outa the tent and on a scrogbox ive made. Then when i wanted to put them back again, things turned sour. When i lifted the Afghan Kush Ryder the scrog box tipped with my La Diva on it. Caught her, but not without damage. Good thing is i get to sample a nug of it. Phew.. Oh and damn it smells good!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 23, 2013)

Bout to.dab it up a fine ounce of budder wish u were all here to enjoy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

i did this mixed medial on paper whilz i chatting with ya'll today! thanks for the inspiration! 
peace Amber
View attachment 2583133


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Cool picture Dat 

Sucks about the seeds Canna,,, I grew a durban cut out in co. Not sure of its heritage but is was awesome dank,,, ahhhh so good.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i did this mixed medial on paper whilz i chatting with ya'll today! thanks for the inspiration!
> peace Amber
> View attachment 2583133


jorge cliton...........is what came to my mind.....nice doodle


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's a couple of pic's of my plants at 2 weeks 

View attachment 2583722
Pre98 bubba kush

View attachment 2583723
jack flash


cherry cheese x livers


group shot

There all looking good in my opinion another 2 weeks then flipped. Blunt


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanx for the rep points jhod58vw, I've grew out the pre 98 bubba a few times its a real nice bit of herb. I got the seeds from my father so don't know what cali conn bx2's are like. I just love kush and can't wait to the dog is bk in stock at bb I have some og kush pips aswell Will prob do that next did have mothers of these but they went when my house got broken into some of which were like 8yrs old. Id love to find the pricks that did it as I would gladly shoot em in the balls so I'm just starting all over again searching out the right ladies for my new mothers,it Will take a bit time but I Will get there. Blunt


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Blunt - what do your Kush seeds look like?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 24, 2013)

Got my hands on a Propa camera instead of usin my phone pics comin up Ras


----------



## rasclot (Mar 24, 2013)

7 weeks flowering 

buddha Tahoe og






Headband











? From cc











original sour diesel











cheesey dippy elsy











cant wait for these to b ready  Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

sticky icky icky rasc fella. my dog looks real HB leaning. same pointed calyx tips. 

am reet looking forward to flowering out that dippy cut too. nice sunday pr0n


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 24, 2013)

looking good, looking good.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 24, 2013)

Blunt man they are looking good.And Rasc. those are looking sweet. I cant wait to flower some. It's been since Oct. when I've gotten to smell some of my own flowers. This damn auto better flower quick. I talked my girl into letting me order another 600 so we can keep are grow nice and perpetual. I topped them all and cloned them friday. I suck at cloning but they haven't died yet. I posted this pic. so you cah see better what I was talking about the kalashnikova with the 3 nodes opposite each other. It looks funny as hell with the 3 leaves sticking up but should be a nice three headed monster come oct.The last one is the same strain that I topped about a week and a half ago to see how they would react.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

jimmer did you fuck with the colours when you rotated that avatar? 

like the monster. the first pic looks like a perfectly symmetrical plant. should bud up the same.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 24, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> we are going to be working with a few tga cuts, a PK cut some kushes and blueberry strains.......and im going to atempt to get seeds from africa again.....it was the scariest thing ive ever done and learned alot about getting things through international borders..... dont know if im that ballsy anymore


Depending on what part of Africa, I may be of assistance lol. I have a close relative that goes to Africa every other year for mission work. Pack whatever you want to get back around a bunch of tampons (assuming they're Muslim) if you can get a lady to help you out. You need to hide them better than in between some of those but they really don't like going through them so if you could find a sweet hiding place near a bunch you would have good odds


----------



## djlifeline (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I shall be joining the 600w club soon! Getting rid of the 400w. What bulb would you guys suggest? Getting a plain old interchangeable magnetic ballast as was bit too concerned with getting a lumatek 600w ballast as was worried about the RF interference due to living in a block of flats. 

I used to like the sun master duel spectrum I run in the 400w but didn't know to run the 600w version or if anything better?

cheers guys. Happy growing.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

i use hortilux bulbs mang


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

dr, green king, ive got a ton of family there constantly visiting, and its southern africa...where the dank is


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

jimmer that looks just like my mutant 3 leaf chernobyl f2s


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 24, 2013)

I use a lumatec djlifeline mate and they don't cause any rf probs for me and there guaranteed for 5yrs. Blunt


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello 6er's! How is everyone? I'm good other then this fucking storm! Fucking weather wish it would just stop! Oh well bud pr0n time 

View attachment 2584132View attachment 2584133View attachment 2584135View attachment 2584136View attachment 2584138View attachment 2584139View attachment 2584141

Have a good day guys! It's a hot coco and medible day


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

fuck yea giggles looks awesome


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks brotha, I'm ready to get back into this since the weather is supposed to warm back up  

and then comes outdoor   ..............


----------



## djlifeline (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmmm tough one. I done loads research and as many people rave about em people moan about em. Thing is I have neighbours on the other side of the grow wall, below the grow floor and above grow ceiling! Just want to be careful.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 24, 2013)

Any 1 got a link to the video on how to make erl I think dst had 1 in here sumwhere ? just got sum polish spiritus happy days  Ras


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 24, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> dr, green king, ive got a ton of family there constantly visiting, and its southern africa...where the dank is


One of my good friends live in south africa. I had no idea they had good tree. May have to ask him to ship me some seeds so I can get a true 
landrace strain


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 24, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> jimmer that looks just like my mutant 3 leaf chernobyl f2s


I don't think it's a mutant. All 3 beans popped up like that. With any luck I now have 5 like that.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> jimmer did you fuck with the colours when you rotated that avatar?
> 
> like the monster. the first pic looks like a perfectly symmetrical plant. should bud up the same.


Don, no I didn't fuck with it. That is a more accurate picture. I brought it for the trippy colors and 3D affect.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Any 1 got a link to the video on how to make erl I think dst had 1 in here sumwhere ? just got sum polish spiritus happy days  Ras


I had it saved but I can't find it. It's rather simple though. Take your product grind it up, put it in mason jar, pour spirits over it. Shake for a few lil bit and then grab a 120 bag and shake it out into a pryrex, I always squeeze the bud out in the bag after I'm done. Then take a hair dryer and slowly evap it. Once your done scrape it up and wala 

Sorry if I forgot something lol I'm baked. 

I'm sure one of them will come soon with the video but at least you get the just of it for now


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 24, 2013)

Don I tried to mess. you back hoped it worked.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

if you ever have the chance to go to malawi and smoke there, i would highly recommend it. its the only place ive been that the sativas made me hallucinate....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

goty a jmmer


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 24, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> if you ever have the chance to go to malawi and smoke there, i would highly recommend it. its the only place ive been that the sativas made me hallucinate....


Have you ever licked the frog.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I had it saved but I can't find it. It's rather simple though. Take your product grind it up, put it in mason jar, pour spirits over it. Shake for a few lil bit and then grab a 120 bag and shake it out into a pryrex, I always squeeze the bud out in the bag after I'm done. Then take a hair dryer and slowly evap it. Once your done scrape it up and wala
> 
> Sorry if I forgot something lol I'm baked.
> 
> I'm sure one of them will come soon with the video but at least you get the just of it for now


How much alchohol do I use? And can I use my dry sugar leaf?


----------



## sine143 (Mar 24, 2013)

i dont think you need to grind it up. just break it apart gently, fill you're mason jar, and pour enough *COLD* alcohol to cover it in the jar shake with medium aggression for 20 to 30 seconds and through a screen. there ya go. 

if you dont have a 120 bag, consider using the kief screen on your grinder. this will also clean your grinder out lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

no lol i try not to lick anything these days


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2013)

rasclot said:


> How much alchohol do I use? And can I use my dry sugar leaf?


Enough to cover the product sufficiently.
Sugar leaves work well...anything with trichs.
I have been un-able to find the video, but giggles is correct.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

sine143 said:


> i dont think you need to grind it up. just break it apart gently, fill you're mason jar, and pour enough *COLD* alcohol to cover it in the jar shake with medium aggression for 20 to 30 seconds and through a screen. there ya go.
> 
> if you dont have a 120 bag, consider using the kief screen on your grinder. this will also clean your grinder out lol.


DST grinds his up as do I. I've found that it actually works better.


----------



## sine143 (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> DST grinds his up as do I. I've found that it actually works better.


better for yield or better for quality? with bud or trim? bud i can understand esp if its properly cured. trim is all surface area, grinding it up does little to expose more trichomes to the solvent.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2013)

look what I found
[video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> look what I found
> [video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


There it is! I knew it was somewhere lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

sine143 said:


> better for yield or better for quality? with bud or trim? bud i can understand esp if its properly cured. trim is all surface area, grinding it up does little to expose more trichomes to the solvent.


Both, but as far as trim I leave it pretty much how it is and break up all the bigger parts. But bud I deff grind up.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

dst is a badass


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> dst is a badass


Oh ya well Club 600 is fucking badass!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

id like to think if we all got into one room together the world would stop turning.....lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> look what I found
> [video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for posting the link, COF!
I had it saved on the Computron 6000&#8482; but lost it in a hard drive crash a bit ago.
Now I have it re-saved (using "youtube Downloader"), and added a "Like" to it on youtube (which saves it to my youtube channel's video feed).
I even left a smart allecky comment.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> id like to think if we all got into one room together the world would stop turning.....lol


One room couldn't handle our knowledge  haha


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

hahahaha or the smoke.....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Now that would be one big hot box lol. You could just sit in that room and feel good.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

i jsy sit in this room and feel good lol....ok now just being corney.....almost done with work just 1.45 hours left


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2013)

I thought I remembered the title, but this is what youtube asked
Did you mean:*squirrel*
....well, no.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol that's not corny bro. I feel ya on that one. You guys are like my family


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I thought I remembered the title, but this is what youtube asked
> Did you mean:*squirrel*
> ....well, no.
> 
> ...


Haha it did that same thing to me!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 24, 2013)

lol some nice easy squirrel milk...... yea i consider you folks fam.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2013)

I finally have my keyboard back on the bench and hooked up!
Have had it offline & stored away while I got the new cab above the computer desk finished up, and finally have it sealed up so any potential water spills won't drip onto anything (monitors, powerstrips, and my Akai MPK61 are under my grow cab).
Will be getting my fingers back in playing shape again (won't take long, since I play my bass a couple hours a day), and working on my songs.
Hopefully no more music from others for my grow vids from now on: it will all be my own auditory garbage accompanying my video schlockfests.







And: the wife & I have decided not to wait to start looking for a house.
After we contact our investor this coming week to find out how long it will take to liquidate investments & access our shekels, we begin the search.
Won't be the Taj Mahal, but it will be a house of our own.
Going to be a busy couple of months as we move forward on it, and we hope to find something in April or May that suits our needs & budget, so if all goes as hoped we'll be housebroken this summer.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 24, 2013)

more details in my signature link
























Any advice for finishing out these last two weeks is reppd


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 24, 2013)

Man id love a setup like that ^^^^^^^^ awesome. Blunt


----------



## sine143 (Mar 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I finally have my keyboard back on the bench and hooked up!
> Have had it offline & stored away while I got the new cab above the computer desk finished up, and finally have it sealed up so any potential water spills won't drip onto anything (monitors, powerstrips, and my Akai MPK61 are under my grow cab).
> Will be getting my fingers back in playing shape again (won't take long, since I play my bass a couple hours a day), and working on my songs.
> Hopefully no more music from others for my grow vids from now on: it will all be my own auditory garbage accompanying my video schlockfests.
> ...


been thinking about buying those keys. probably gonna have to wait till I spring for ableton 9 and push though. chernobyl will sponser me


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 24, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> Man id love a setup like that ^^^^^^^^ awesome. Blunt


HA it took me years to get to this point!
i think this is my 7th? grow. ya about 7 runs through in all different mediums and i feel like i havent even scratched the surface! lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2013)

sine143 said:


> been thinking about buying those keys. probably gonna have to wait till I spring for ableton 9 and push though. chernobyl will sponser me



Definitely some good studio keys that will take the use & abuse.
The keys do have "noisy" action, but that only matters if playing live in a quiet area with a soft song. If pumping out the jams live, no one will ever hear the key action.

I've been using Ableton Suite 8 for 16-months now and love it.
Ableton 9 looks even better with some of the improvements in automation & bezier curves (etc), as well as native 64-bit coding.
But I'm running Vista 32-bit, so haven't even been able to use the 64-bit Ableton 8 that's available.
And that Push looks pretty cool, too.
With buying a house this year, all purchases are officially on hold (no Roland V-drum kit this year), so maybe next year I'll do the major upgrade (RAM for the computer, Windows 7 64-bit, and upgrade to Ableton 9, or at least download the 64-bit version of Ableton 8 for free).


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah wow that is cool pound town.
Ive been doing alot of reading and even more thinking and i believe i have come to a conclusion.(Until i wake up tomorrow). *Ill be cutting of the biggest buds tomorrow and putting them stem down into a glass with tapwater. Then place them in dark for 3days.* While the rest of the plant will mature.
*So what do you think? I hope im on to something * I did a taste of my Afghan Kush Ryder and it feels like tinckling in my body after 3 hits on the bong. Strange how i get "higher" from skunk than hash. Must be some tolerance buildup. Ah stop i could ramble on all night. damn i feel good right now 
*Ready for a verbal beating! *


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Definitely some good studio keys that will take the use & abuse.
> The keys do have "noisy" action, but that only matters if playing live in a quiet area with a soft song. If pupming out the jams live, no one will ever hear the key action.
> 
> I've been using Ableton Suite 8 for 16-months now and love it.
> ...


Wanna tap into my collection? lol I've got dvds and dvds full of software and then 2 1tb hdd full of movies,mp3's and software


----------



## sine143 (Mar 24, 2013)

ableton 9 trial is a little buggy thus far. do like the sixty four bit though, finally get to use more than 3 gigs of ram wooooo

noisy key action is better than noisy mouse action, which is all I have right now haha.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2013)

sine143 said:


> been thinking about buying those keys. probably gonna have to wait till I spring for ableton 9 and push though. chernobyl will sponser me


What are you hacking? Go for those RIPTROLLS! Hack the sight outta their eyes!  Ah fuck me and my strange humor


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2013)

Those R.I.P. trolls are worthless scum.
Hell most (all) trolls are scum.
The only trolls I dig are these ones:
(and, yes: the Doobster was an avid/rabid player of Dungeons & Dragons way back in the day, 30+ years ago)


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 24, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah wow that is cool pound town.
> Ive been doing alot of reading and even more thinking and i believe i have come to a conclusion.(Until i wake up tomorrow). *Ill be cutting of the biggest buds tomorrow and putting them stem down into a glass with tapwater. Then place them in dark for 3days.* Whil.........


why would you do that. if you cut them just dry them and cure them


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> *Ill be cutting of the biggest buds tomorrow and putting them stem down into a glass with tapwater. Then place them in dark for 3days.* While the rest of the plant will mature.
> *S**P*


Huh??? Stop it....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, lights just came on (starting of the 5th 12-hour daylight photoperiod) and after careful inspection and re-inspection, 5 of the 6 Extremas are confirmed males (including the awesome & bushy Extrema that I was certain would be female based on the plant's morphology, and the cloned top I cut from it):













(*didn't bother with snapping pics of the rest of the boys)


The final, 6th Extrema plant was planted a few days later than the others, so it has a day or two to go before it shows gender. It's the one in the picture located front & center with the wooden clothes pin clipped to the front rim of the pot (it is looking very similar to the other male Extremas, so I have suspicions of it singing contra-baritone like the others instead of alto-soprano like the M1's):


This is what's left of 10 plants:







And all 4 of the M1 plants from dababydroman's s33ds are confirmed female.
So, at least all is not lost.



Now two more months until I toke again while they flower.

Switched to LST temporarily to get them trained horizontal, and to make it easier to move around while I was looking for pre-flowers.
Will re-hang the scrog screen later this week and begin their final training.

Watching the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy on DVD tonight (I have the whoop-dee-doo extended director's cut collector's edition of them all, so I'm good for about 9 hours, plus 6 DVD's of extras if I can't get to sleep after).

Gandalf reminds me of my Algebra teacher in 9th grade: "_*YOU! SHALL NOT! PASS!!!*_"


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2013)

Whats crackin fellas? I have been cheating on you guys on another forum  It's a Datsun (ratsun.net) enthusiast forum, lol Been working on my new truck. It's got the same vibe as the 600, bunch of chill dudes who know Way Too Much about datsuns. 

Also landed the rhythm guitar spot in a punk band. Woo Hoo!!! I start practice on Tuesday and we have a show on the 10th. Time to cut the fingernails and blow the dust off the Marshall. 

Hope you all had a great weekend,


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2013)

Erl makin first attempt 















aint tried it yet looks pretty nice tho smoke report comin up  Ras


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, lights just came on (starting of the 5th 12-hour daylight photoperiod) and after careful inspection and re-inspection, 5 of the 6 Extremas are confirmed males (including the awesome & bushy Extrema that I was certain would be female based on the plant's morphology, and the cloned top I cut from it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only liking for healthy plants, your fems, and Gandalf. Sorry about all the dudes! I have the same issues then I get 3 fem BP from 5 s33ds... I dont know!


wormdrive66 said:


> Whats crackin fellas? I have been cheating on you guys on another forum  It's a Datsun (ratsun.net) enthusiast forum, lol Been working on my new truck. It's got the same vibe as the 600, bunch of chill dudes who know Way Too Much about datsuns.
> 
> Also landed the rhythm guitar spot in a punk band. Woo Hoo!!! I start practice on Tuesday and we have a show on the 10th. Time to cut the fingernails and blow the dust off the Marshall.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend,



Im gonna catch you on cheaters! I would never cheat on the 600............... ever. lol
Sweet news on the gig! Hope you enjoy it.


No zzzs for me tonight.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty cool news about getting into a band again!
Checked out the ratsun site, too.
Definitely some Datsun gearheads over there with lots of good info to share.
Cool stuff!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Erl makin first attempt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all I can say is wow!!! Wake n bake


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

You somehow snuck that one in Ras! Looks awesome


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Huh??? Stop it....


Hehe yeah that was kinda what i was expecting 
Reading alot of stuff about flushing and curing got me there. Riddleme´s The truth about flushing. Found a guy who did the drowning of stems and thought i couldt do it with the big buds. Also found some videos but today i can only find this shitty vid with sad plants..
[video=youtube;i037f26FBk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=i037f26FBk0[/video]
I was high as a kite last night and thought i had seen the light  It has made an impression on me and i still wanna try it sometime.
Should in theory make for a smoother smoke prior to glass cure. Still gonna glass cure but you know its hard to leave it alone. Please dont hit me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess the law of averages just caught up with me, whodat.
The last batch of Extremas were 100% female, so the odds of males increased exponentially.
I still have 30 more s33ds of them, but will be saving them for future grows when we have a house.
We calculated our mortgage for the price of a decent house that we can afford, and with just a 20% down payment on $135k, our mortgage payment (fixed APR with no PMI) will be less than our current rent is for this tiny little apartment.
Going to be soooo nice....



The next time I do erl I'm definitely going to get some Everclear.
Last time I did a small batch of ISO and it was mighty fine, but I'd rather it be with grain alcohol.
Now I just need to keep up on the grows so I have more than a smattering of sweetleaf or duff to work with.
Though I did get about 1-gram from just rinsing out 12 1-quart mason jars that I stored bud in.



Well, time to make something to eat (ice cream is calling my name from the freezer: some Dryer's Grand mint chocolate chip) and run disc #1 of "The Two Towers".
Might even pop up some popcorn (with parmesan sprinkled on it after it's done).


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I must have handed out all me females then  I gots plenty seeds to play with and the collection is only growing  
Mmmm Ice cream! Im gonna have a bowl too! peanut butter cup fudge


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Hehe yeah that was kinda what i was expecting
> Reading alot of stuff about flushing and curing got me there. Riddleme´s The truth about flushing. Found a guy who did the drowning of stems and thought i couldt do it with the big buds. Also found some videos but today i can only find this shitty vid with sad plants..
> [video=youtube;i037f26FBk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=i037f26FBk0[/video]
> I was high as a kite last night and thought i had seen the light  It has made an impression on me and i still wanna try it sometime.
> Should in theory make for a smoother smoke prior to glass cure. Still gonna glass cure but you know its hard to leave it alone. Please dont hit me



I think trying new shiz is the way to go. Let us know what it does for you.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

What is this?! Strange new growth in the middle of the bud. Cant tell by the bad picture but it is white. Looks like an albino bean :/


----------



## budolskie (Mar 25, 2013)

well i think these 2 are males they been on 12/12 6 days now and can only notice a change on these 2 1 is a smelly cherry reg and other is sweet n sour reg
just put my 5 pineapple chunk in kitchen paper in prop yesterday 1 has cracked already


so will yous agree these are males? or will i wait a few days longer


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> What is this?! Strange new growth in the middle of the bud. Cant tell by the bad picture but it is white. Looks like an albino bean :/
> View attachment 2585452



Looks to be a nanner. Id pluck it.




budolskie said:


> well i think these 2 are males they been on 12/12 6 days now and can only notice a change on these 2 1 is a smelly cherry reg and other is sweet n sour reg
> just put my 5 pineapple chunk in kitchen paper in prop yesterday 1 has cracked already
> 
> 
> so will yous agree these are males? or will i wait a few days longer


Looks male to me.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like a possible Nanner to me hydro, and I have also done the drowning of stems in buckets of water....didn't see much difference to be honest with just normal watering.

Enjoy the Erl Ras!!!!

Busy weekend with Mamma D. She is heading home this morning so back to normality for me. Will catch up with the 600. Got some trimming to do as well.

Peace guys and gals,

DST


----------



## budolskie (Mar 25, 2013)

i was thinking that who d aswell m8 chop and in the bin they go make space for the girls


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Looks to be a nanner. Id pluck it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/\/\/\
What he said, both times.

Time to nosh, and let my nerd flag fly with part 2 of LOTR trilogy!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats like half a gallon doobs lol I like!

Have fun with the flicks and ice cream!




Glad to hear your mother had a good visit D. What you trimming up today? I bet its dank


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks like a possible Nanner to me hydro, and I have also done the drowning of stems in buckets of water....didn't see much difference to be honest with just normal watering.
> 
> Enjoy the Erl Ras!!!!
> 
> ...


Thx guys. I guess i just pluck it will harvest in about 3 days so i guess it wouldnt be able to do any harm anyways. How long did you drown for?Good trimming


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2013)

I married a South African. Here's the view from our apartment in Cape Town, can't wait to get back there soon!!! Such a cool country.








DrKingGreen said:


> One of my good friends live in south africa. I had no idea they had good tree. May have to ask him to ship me some seeds so I can get a true
> landrace strain





sine143 said:


> i dont think you need to grind it up. just break it apart gently, fill you're mason jar, and pour enough *COLD* alcohol to cover it in the jar shake with medium aggression for 20 to 30 seconds and through a screen. there ya go.
> 
> if you dont have a 120 bag, consider using the kief screen on your grinder. this will also clean your grinder out lol.





giggles26 said:


> DST grinds his up as do I. I've found that it actually works better.





sine143 said:


> better for yield or better for quality? with bud or trim? bud i can understand esp if its properly cured. trim is all surface area, grinding it up does little to expose more trichomes to the solvent.


I tend to only use bud to make erl and I find grinding helps a great deal, in my experience anyway. Trim I use for ice/bubble hash.



cannabiscult said:


> id like to think if we all got into one room together the world would stop turning.....lol


I think our heads would be spinning like crazy though!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2013)

couple of days if memory serves me right. I think I have a pic on RIU (possibly deleted though).




HydroGp said:


> Thx guys. I guess i just pluck it will harvest in about 3 days so i guess it wouldnt be able to do any harm anyways. How long did you drown for?Good trimming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

MORGEN 6ERS! it's cold grey and almost snowing in sunny old britain! no changes there then...

this has been putting a smile on my chops all weekend.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2013)

genuity said:


> smokein with this lil aztec man..........he had some nug with him,said it was from "land far away"
> im like bust that shit out,we'll smoke out of my lil pipe.
> 
> very strong nugs,one had some nice purp to it,with a nice frost of milky tric.
> the one nug,had that sweet og smell,and hit like a mac truck,all the nug was good.


for DST/\ /\


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks G, missed that one.


fuk me sideeeeeeways Don! some nice old nice there! Just in the process of chopping. I'll stick some interim pics up while I have my lunch.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2013)

few interim trimming pics.....

hauled this big dog out the cab, managed to get all the branches out of the net which was fun!





One of the many branches...out of focus, sorry.

























stripped naked!











Right, I am off to scran a piece of this cake my wife made, and then back to trimming....ooops, the foil was stuck to it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

belter D laddy! there seems to be plenty interest in the strain, thinking i should fem it for release. it does have the odd banana though, kinda spoils the party a bit.


EDIT: cake and DOG nugs by the dozen. happy days


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 25, 2013)

G'day 6ers how you'd all today, great I hope. DST that dog looks the damage and looks like its been very kind to you with so many branches and your other half cake looks just as good seeing the dog bud and the cake at the same time has got my mouth watering double time.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> MORGEN 6ERS! it's cold grey and almost snowing in sunny old britain! no changes there then...
> 
> this has been putting a smile on my chops all weekend.
> 
> View attachment 2585521View attachment 2585522View attachment 2585523


That looks like a real bit erb don mate,what strain is that???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

Smelly fingerez, BB's smelly cherry x Super Lemon Haze ( Mr Nice, Las fingerez cut ).


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Monday blues? 
Pr0n.







MVK 






The bigger MVK (also started late) The whole plant pic cam out shit so this is all you get of her.





BnS x BnS







BnS x SB2









BnS x SB1


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice don n dst 
here's my erl ball n bubble hash the 25 micron bag has been drip dryin since last night!!!! Never usin it again lol


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

Waddup fellas damn dat hermie got me feelin like a newb.. Should i expect that it has polinated in my room? I mean i got my next batch ready in the same tent. Could they be affected? thx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

Rasc lad, get the bag shaken up a bit, when you've got that many trich heads in it will actually block the small micron bag so the occasional jostle of the bag moves them round n the water flows through. i do 3 runs on same material in an hour . easier if you've got a partner in crime like.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Rasc lad, get the bag shaken up a bit, when you've got that many trich heads in it will actually block the small micron bag so the occasional jostle of the bag moves them round n the water flows through. i do 3 runs on same material in an hour . easier if you've got a partner in crime like.


Nice 1 mate done that n we have an empty bag with 3 tablespoons full of hash! I will use it again lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

looking pro fellas looking pro


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought I was clued up on my Mary Jane growing until I joined the 6ers,don't get me wrong I can grow nice herb but I know I'm gonna learn so much more from you guys n gals. I'm seeing all the tasty looking stuff you's are making from sugar leaves n popcorn bud that I've always binned. I canjust hope I can help you's out every now and then. Blunt


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2013)

This is one plant where every part is usable. The stalks and fan leaves for compost, with the sugar leaves and popcorn buds for oil, hash or cannabutter and the buds are for your pleasure.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Compost dem roots too!



<---------


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 25, 2013)

Last harvest my dogs loved to chew on the roots and stems. But I was reading somewhere that it was really bad for them. To their disappointment to the composte pile they will go.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2013)

That's really cool that you're gonna be rockin again worm. I hope it's fun.

And damn blunt... can't believe you've been binning the trim. So many fun things to make with it. And don't forget edibles.

Bubble Hash:



Erl + Dry Ice Hash (moon rocks)


SqwErl


Dry Ice


Not really sure


BHO


Tincture


Gumby Hash


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

jig youve got literally everything i want going there. very very nice man


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks bro. A lot of that you see are failures... but I been getting better. The latest batch of bubble hash (at the top) is the shizz. It's the nicest (to my taste) concentrate I've done so far. Used some tips from all over this thread and a few others as well.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

looks fantastic man


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Been so busy in my own world that I have not posted much here.
I missed so much as is always the case on the 600!

Awesome stuff from everyone.
I repped everyone that I was able to.
For everyone else great news awesome pics etc...!!

I think I am stepping away from vented hood for better light output.
A generic batwing gives me better light than the Hydrofarm vented I was using.
When I go to a smaller grow the vented hood without the glass might be the ticket though for a smaller footprint with optimum light intensity.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Im doing the same thing bass. Next grows will be vert bare bulbs.... 600s of course! 



Awesome shit Jig


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2013)

I also removed the quartz glass from my hood this time.
A cool winter made it safe for the plants, and will be hooking up the A/C in a month and routing some of the cool air into the cab as needed.
Gotta keep the girls lit & kool.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

adding a 3rd 600 today, temps are too low and room is dark in corners so.....mas light!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Waddup fellas damn dat hermie got me feelin like a newb.. Should i expect that it has polinated in my room? I mean i got my next batch ready in the same tent. Could they be affected? thx


If you saw one there are likely others that you do not see. If I had plants in earlier stages of flower then get it outta there IMO


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2013)

Look wot I found inside my erl ball gooey goodness never seen anything like this before amazin


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Look wot I found inside my erl ball gooey goodness never seen anything like this before amazin


And it's solid like a bit of meteorite lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

im going to whiop up some ice wax tonight from some high mountain kush i have....... thinking this strains 38 will be some super heavy stuff......


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2013)

So while my Mum was visiting, we noticed a package sitting outside my neighbours. Couple of days it had been there. We kept commenting on how they must be away. I'd forgot to check my mail for a few days and was out having a little chief in the stinky room when the wife came out and said the neighbour had dropped a parcel off for me. It was only the package that had been sitting outside his door for the last few days, lmfao. And you don't really want to leave fairy packages outside for too long, not when they have precious cargo! Thank ye olde fairoid!

Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

What up 6ers! How is everyone's Monday? Shit's going good here put 11 girls into flower today so lets get this started 

Pics to follow later but for now have a ducky pic


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

awesome giggles cant wait, what did you flower?.........been there before dst been there before.....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> awesome giggles cant wait, what did you flower?.........been there before dst been there before.....


Blue venom,pure ak,c99,critical jack,pineapple skunk,og kush,g13,super auto. That's all I can think of off the top of my head lol. My veg tent looks so naked  Good thing I've got more to put back in lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

wow sounds like a good mix, love keepin it perpetual.....


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

Evening fellas ! wopme that extract looks golden. I just chopped the AKR Hermie. Not much but its something 
View attachment 2586506View attachment 2586509View attachment 2586512


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

looks frosty man, enjoy the fruits of your timer.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok guys I think I filled up my flower tent lol


Sorry for the light, I didn't feel like pulling everyone out lol. 

Ok and now onto the veg tent, 2 new mothers


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys I think I filled up my flower tent lol
> 
> View attachment 2586543
> Sorry for the light, I didn't feel like pulling everyone out lol.
> ...


Looks awesome! Nice setup. What sizes are the tents? 120x120? and 50x50? Going to be full house in late flower  Haha i was wondering what happened to VHS Tapes, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys I think I filled up my flower tent lol
> 
> View attachment 2586543
> Sorry for the light, I didn't feel like pulling everyone out lol.
> ...


Whats the deal with the VHS tapes under the pots?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

risers.....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Looks awesome! Nice setup. What sizes are the tents? 120x120? and 50x50? Going to be full house in late flower  Haha i was wondering what happened to VHS Tapes, lol.


Haha I figured they needed some good use 

edit-They are 3x2.5x5 and 4x4x8



bassman999 said:


> Whats the deal with the VHS tapes under the pots?


Was going to answer this but canna did for me lol



cannabiscult said:


> risers.....


Exactly lol! I'm to stoned to keep up today haha.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2586557


Stoner+Ingenuity= Stonegenuity!!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

you guys are legend status with these creations of stongenuity


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha thanks canna, gotta work with what you have


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

exactly man . my motto for the stoner militia is "by any means necessary. "


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2013)

Watch this, enjoy it. Fucking share it on your face book and shit! Daddy needs to get paid!
[video=youtube_share;WNxCrFbVvfM]http://youtu.be/WNxCrFbVvfM[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

lol where did you fnd this lol.....you tube but man were you looking for this is did you just find it.....shits funny


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to grow heroes of the 600's again.





*


----------



## zack66 (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys I think I filled up my flower tent lol
> 
> View attachment 2586543
> Sorry for the light, I didn't feel like pulling everyone out lol.
> ...


It's funny you using old vcr tapes. I do the same thing. Great for keeping everything even with babies under my t-5's. Your plants look great!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha you got me there m8 
Nice video. Wish my girl would clip my nails lol  And not be bitchy after long work hours  Shit i would buy flowers for shure ! Damn its bed time, always when im having a good time and high  Ah i will catch you guys tomorrow! Have a nice day morning evening! Lights out.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

peace buddy


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> lol where did you fnd this lol.....you tube but man were you looking for this is did you just find it.....shits funny



Thats him and his wife. 



Classic chaka hahha!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

pretty funny man.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2013)

Heads up bitches! Dollar tree has the trimmers out, they're a seasonal item so stock up now!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

shes not going to fall asleep trimmin is she


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Heads up bitches! Dollar tree has the trimmers out, they're a seasonal item so stock up now!



I need to get me some! you know, cuz I got flowers to cut again,,, for the first time in about a year and a half.

I need ona gel too... and a scale  lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I need to get me some! you know, cuz I got flowers to cut again,,, for the first time in about a year and a half.
> 
> I need ona gel too... and a scale  lol


Trade you a donkey for a scale hahah


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Trade you a donkey for a scale hahah


A scale for one of my angels? NO WAY!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> A scale for one of my angels? NO WAY!


I'll throw in a goat and a chicken  ha


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 25, 2013)

well folk im out for the night. i have harvest starting tonight, yay, one of hopefully 12 il get in this year.....harvesting every 4-6 weeks on a staggered rotation.....invited some old friends over because we finally caved and bought an oil rig for the bong and a torch and dabber....so wax and ice wax dabs until my face is numb.....and its my roommates first harvest ever....cherry popper...so its going to be a great night. thanks for all the help info and general badassery. hope you all stay high and safe. peace


cannabiscult


----------



## Californicater (Mar 25, 2013)

Scissor hash hits all night, I'm jealous.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Best part of trimming! 
I remember my ?p out of hydro had WHITE scissor hash, crazy.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Hubbers, go get your Hub on!


.........If Im not making sense to you, go smoke a bowl and ponder some hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Damn Sheriff chopper circling my house again today for an hr.
Making me think about just killing my outdoors stuff and only doing my indoor


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Damn Sheriff chopper circling my house again today for an hr.
> Making me think about just killing my outdoors stuff and only doing my indoor


Shit they buzz me daily and yell shit from the PA.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2013)

Southern charm
day 47 of bloom




This one looks to be a 9 weeker.

day 53-getting close






cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Shit they buzz me daily and yell shit from the PA.


I dont stress out when they are yelling shit, its when they circle around basically just my house and have nothing to say that freaks me out.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's a few pics of a previous grow

View attachment 2587006
View attachment 2587007
View attachment 2587009
View attachment 2587018





That was my chronic grown in soil.....


Now the pineapple that was a c99 x skunk 1 one of my own crosses







My only attempt at making keif with the trim from 9 lsd plants




Got 10 and a 1/2 grams 

Compressed it to this




Was a great smoke so was the pinnaple which I has well before pineapple chunk or pineapple express, still had a mother of it until my house was broken into was about 5 yrs old and was getting better the older it got just like wine, lost 6 
mothers over 4yrs old. Blunt  

PS I USED TO USE THC TALK FORUM UNDER NICK JokerThaToker about 3yrs ago that's why you see the THC logo but all pic's are my grows and I can prove it to any doubters.......


PP.S THCT was a feeble forum compared to RIU,I can honestly say I never learnt much at all there and the advice I got well 95% of it made my plants worse it was like they were just a lot of the green eyed monsters there,don't get me wrong there were some good gardeners but it was like pulling teeth to find out there secrets in here it's totaly different peep all sharing the little tips to growing good herb and we like seeing each other do well,so I'm gonna be here for a long long time,hop yous don't mind and if you do tuff as I've njoyed it so far and I have squatters rights...............Mwhahahawah!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

Ha! Remember this one!


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 25, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals? For those of you that don't get by my forum I'll share a few here. Day 50 of flower starting to flush now. My Kryponite & the GSC are starting to looke done. Also scoped them seen a little bit of amber. 1st 2 pics the GSC, 3rd pic Hawaiian OG & ladt the Kryponite Kush. View attachment 2587175View attachment 2587176View attachment 2587177View attachment 2587178


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Damn Sheriff chopper circling my house again today for an hr.
> Making me think about just killing my outdoors stuff and only doing my indoor


Hell circled my house year before last about 12 laps around my perimeter. I was getting nervous. Shit last year I didn't worry as much. My back neighbor & side neighbor at a forest each LOL.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

that face has gotta be itchy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so, dont diss me till you try it!

for all you peanut butte rand jelly lovers.. 

try this out, you can hold more inside, and it dont spill out the sides! 

Peanut Butter And Jelly Burrito!







i also traded a friend some wax for a pipe! 

i cleaned her up for the photoshoot :]

its got a Health Stone (lava rock) as the bowl filter, you place your oils/waxes on it, torch it up, instant hit. I been eye ballin it for a few months now! New happy owner !

and the ladies out on deck :]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Hell circled my house year before last about 12 laps around my perimeter. I was getting nervous. Shit last year I didn't worry as much. My back neighbor & side neighbor at a forest each LOL.


Did the neighbors get busted?

I am only worried as the laws on outdoor changed, and I have them in the open.
Wasnt even gonna put any out there except the room filled up during flower and they had to go.
Only 3 of em out there.2 lil tiny ones 20" tall, and one 6+footer


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> View attachment 2587176


this looks reallyyyy yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Did the neighbors get busted?
> 
> I am only worried as the laws on outdoor changed, and I have them in the open.
> Wasnt even gonna put any out there except the room filled up during flower and they had to go.
> Only 3 of em out there.2 lil tiny ones 20" tall, and one 6+footer


Nope no one got busted last year. A shit load of people grow in my neighborhood. Get a green house. I heard outdoor changed, my boy keeps me informed he has a club.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> this looks reallyyyy yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Thanks bro Girl Scout Cookies bag seed. I haven't figured my camera all the way out. Much more frosty in person. Love the purple she has. Found a great pheno to keep.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 25, 2013)

Well nite fellow 600's. Need to wake up early in the AM for work. Hit the sheets with my girl. Maybe get lucky LOL.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 25, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Well nite fellow 600's. Need to wake up early in the AM for work. Hit the sheets with my girl. Maybe get lucky LOL.



what do you mean maybe, put her in the mood, make it happen! fuck. i want me a lady right now.. 

get some for us jhod :]


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2013)

Morning/Evening you crazy kids.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

Whats shaking D? more cake?  the snow finally hit the toon. usually the toon gets hammered and the rest of the country don't this time we got nadda for a week while the rest got pasted.

off swimming and for a turkish before work warm as toast in there haha

Eff work in it's A hole

[video=youtube_share;6Lh7Zg8WXwU]http://youtu.be/6Lh7Zg8WXwU[/video]

might musically be no ones taste, tbh it aint mine i watch the vid with my ipod on in the gym. watch silent if necessary lol. 

Lmao 3:05 blowback anyone hahahaha


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

That was a great video  I've popped some serax and its time to lala land for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

Enjoy Chaka, what's a sarax? Like a xanax?


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 26, 2013)

chops my winter grow m1 spring arvest or whatever looks pretty good for the conditions it grew through,, to bad neither of m comps will up load the pic.. it just sits there loading... bullshit..


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 26, 2013)

dude I need some painkillers foreal..I rather grow my own opiates though.. just not sure how to go about it..


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 26, 2013)

not need that's sounds a lil pheinish I just love that high I cant lie.. I and I do have troubles sleeping I kno that would help just grow a few poppies its probably better than takin an advil if you have a head ache.. but me I love to just nod out once n a while.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 26, 2013)

lol my bad yall im a bit deunk I cant even explain my point properly


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 26, 2013)

I just tryied to drink my weed jar... hah


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 26, 2013)

whats up 600 hope everyone well, some great porn still gracing the pages. im hoping to get flowering again soon and hopefully setting up another indoor grow so ill be posting again soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

holy shit hahaha you don't need access to a garden full of opiates droman. i've grown the poppy before, it's a doddle extracting the good stuff is a little tricky till you know how. the afghans can score a poppy head without killing it and take like 3 or 4 x the yield.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a bit of news:

*mmj law being tested in Washington state and Colorado*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

gaffer pulled a blinder today. I'd just gotten into the office and the fire alarm went off. me being the fire officer ( I know lol ) I ordered everyone out. then I smelled the burnt toast smell n thought ah don't bother lads i said someone down the halls just burnt some toast. turns out it was the gaffer in the other room. he'd mixed the dial numbers up on the toaster and set it away on just next to maximum setting. black poptart, plumes of smoke. 60 odd folks stood out in the snow in the car park. fire brigade the lot. it's a council run building so the place is hard lined to the fire service. can't just knock the alarm off. if it happens again £500 fine.

man's a disaster on 2 legs. a hilarious one at that.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2013)

By JESSE J. HOLLAND
Associated Press WASHINGTON (AP) - The Supreme Court ruled Tuesday that police cannot bring drug-sniffing police dogs onto a suspect's property to look for evidence without first getting a warrant for a search, a decision which may limit how investigators use dogs' sensitive noses to search out drugs, explosives and other items hidden from human sight, sound and smell.
The high court split 5-4 on the decision to uphold the Florida Supreme Court's ruling throwing out evidence seized in the search of Joelis Jardines' Miami-area house. That search was based on an alert by Franky the drug dog from outside the closed front door.
Justice Antonin Scalia said a person has the Fourth Amendment right to be free from the government's gaze inside their home and in the area surrounding it, which is called the curtilage.
"The police cannot, without a warrant based on probable cause, hang around on the lawn or in the side garden, trawling for evidence and perhaps peering into the windows of the home," Justice Antonin Scalia said for the majority. "And the officers here had all four of their feet and all four of their companion's, planted firmly on that curtilage - the front porch is the classic example of an area intimately associated with the life of the home."
He was joined in his opinion by Justices Clarence Thomas, Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Sonia Sotomayor and Elena Kagan.
On the morning of Dec. 5, 2006, Miami-Dade police detectives and U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration agents set up surveillance outside a house south of the city after getting an anonymous tip that it might contain a marijuana growing operation. Detective Douglas Bartelt arrived with Franky and the two went up to the house, where Franky quickly detected the odor of pot at the base of the front door and sat down as he was trained to do.
That sniff was used to get a search warrant from a judge. The house was searched and its lone occupant, Jardines, was arrested trying to escape out the back door. Officers pulled 179 live marijuana plants from the house, with an estimated street value of more than $700,000.
Jardines was charged with marijuana trafficking and grand theft for stealing electricity needed to run the highly sophisticated operation. He pleaded not guilty and his attorney challenged the search, claiming Franky's sniff outside the front door was an unconstitutional law enforcement intrusion into the home.
The trial judge agreed and threw out the evidence seized in the search, but that was reversed by an intermediate appeals court. In April a divided Florida Supreme Court sided with the original judge.
The Supreme Court's decision upholds that ruling.
"A drug detection dog is a specialized device for discovering objects not in plain view (or plain smell)," Kagan wrote in a concurring opinion. "That device here was aimed at a home - the most private and inviolate (or so we expect) of all the places and things the Fourth Amendment protects. Was this activity a trespass? Yes, as the court holds today. Was it also an invasion of privacy? Yes, that as well."
The four justices who dissented were Chief Justice John Roberts, Justice Stephen Breyer, Justice Anthony Kennedy and Justice Samuel Alito.
It's not trespassing when a mail carrier comes on a porch for a brief period, Alito said. And that includes "police officers who wish to gather evidence against an occupant," Alito said. "According to the court, however, the police officer in this case, Detective Bartelt, committed a trespass because he was accompanied during his otherwise lawful visit to the front door of the respondent's house by his dog, Franky. Where is the authority evidencing such a rule?"
Alito also said that the court's ruling stretches expectations of privacy too far.
"A reasonable person understands that odors emanating from a house may be detected from locations that are open to the public, and a reasonable person will not count on the strength of those odors remaining within the range that, while detectable by a dog, cannot be smelled by a human."
___
The case was Florida v. Jardines, 11-564.




cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2013)

For those that don't catch up on the news

Associated Press TACOMA, Wash. (AP) - John Connelly leaned forward on his barstool, set his lips against a clear glass pipe and inhaled a white cloud of marijuana vapor.
A handful of people milled around him. Three young women stood behind the bar, ready to assist with the preparation of the bongs, as the strains of a blues band playing downstairs sounded faintly off the exposed brick walls.
"It feels so comfortable in here," said Connelly, 33. "It's just a great social aspect."
Welcome to the Stonegate - puns welcome. It's one of a tiny number of bars, cafes and private clubs catering to the stoner class in Washington and Colorado since voters last fall made them the first states to legalize marijuana for adults over 21.
Both states bar the public use of marijuana - which typically would include bars and restaurants - and most bars are steering clear of allowing pot use at least until officials come up with rules for the new weed industry.
But a few have been testing the boundaries of what's allowed in hopes of drumming up business and making a political statement.
"I've been running a bar a few years now, and people would always go outside around the corner, into the shadows, to smoke up," said Jeff Call, the Stonegate's owner. "People shouldn't have to hide. There's no rules yet, but I'm trying to do this thoughtfully and responsibly."
Washington's law bans pot distribution by anyone but a licensed seller - and no such licenses will be issued until the end of the year at the earliest. There's also a statewide smoking ban that prohibits smoking where people work.
So the establishments are trying various strategies to allow on-site consumption.
Frankie's Sports Bar and Grill in Olympia is less than a mile from the headquarters of the Washington State Liquor Control Board, where officials are writing rules for the pot industry. It allows members of its private smoking room to use tobacco or marijuana.
The owner, Frankie Schnarr, said his revenue has jumped by nearly half since he started allowing pot smoking in December.
In Denver, Club 64 - named after Colorado's law, Amendment 64 - charges a $30 yearly membership for the privilege of getting high in a private social setting. Members receive emails alerting them to the locations of club "meetings," like a recent St. Patrick's Day party hosted by a local bar, featuring marijuana-infused green beer.
Club 64 owner Robert Corry, an attorney, wants to open a bar where he can welcome members on a daily basis.
"A marijuana club is exactly what the voters wanted," Corry said. "Colorado voters knew exactly what we were doing."
The Front Tea & Art Shop in Lafayette, about 20 miles north of Denver, offered "cannabis-friendly" evenings six nights a week at which customers over 21 were allowed to bring their own pot.
Owner Veronica Carpio said the cafe attracted 25 people a day - until last month, when Lafayette declared a moratorium on pot use at businesses. She's suing, arguing the city overstepped its authority.
Anyone who wanders up the stairs to the Stonegate's second-floor smoking lounge is charged a nominal fee - $1 a day to $20 a year - to become a member of the private club. To evade the smoking ban, there's no smoking allowed - only "vaporizing," a method that involves heating the marijuana without burning it.
Call provides space in the lounge - an L-shaped bar of blond wood, painted with portraits of Keith Richards, Stevie Ray Vaughn and other rock heroes - to the proprietor of a local medical marijuana dispensary.
People who don't have a medical authorization have to bring their own pot, then rent a vaporizer - $10 by the half-hour - or pay to have one prepared for them. For $5, those who do have an authorization are offered various preparations of "shatter" - a hardened oil of powerful marijuana extract.
Call opened his rum-and-pizza joint a few years ago in a brick building along a formerly seedy stretch of shops, bars and restaurants. The second floor had recently been operated as a brothel, he said.
On a recent Friday night, a gentle scent of fresh marijuana filled the room. At one table, a handful of 20-somethings inhaled deeply from a rubber hose attached to a rented vaporizer, a black box that toasted the cannabis to 375 degrees.
Those who wanted a more powerful dose grabbed a seat at the bar, where Jenae DeCampo, a 21-year-old in a black tube-top, pulled out a small blowtorch.
DeCampo held the hissing flame to the metal stem of a clear glass bong until the metal glowed orange. With a wand, she picked up a small piece of what looked like amber - a chunk of potent, hardened marijuana oil - and rubbed it on the scorching metal.
A white cloud filled the pipe, bubbled through the water at the bottom and rushed into Connelly's lungs.
"A lot of people are shocked by what we're doing because it's so uncommon," DeCampo said. "I like being part of something that could possibly be big."
Tacoma's code enforcement staff is reviewing the Stonegate's operation, a city spokeswoman said.
Justin Nordhorn, the state liquor board's chief of enforcement, has some concerns about bars that allow pot use. Most importantly, he said, is that marijuana can compound alcohol's intoxicating effects, meaning people might be even more dangerous when driving.
He also doubted whether the "private club" aspect of the establishments would keep them out of trouble. A truly private club that serves alcohol - say, an Elks Lodge - would have to have a liquor license specific to private clubs, and members of the public couldn't be allowed in.
For now, Nordhorn noted, there is a loophole in the state board's ability to block bars from allowing pot use. Its rules require bars to address on-site criminal violations, but public use of marijuana is only a civil infraction - meaning officials can't necessarily punish bars that let people partake, even if police could come in and write tickets to toking customers.
That's something the board could address as it makes rules for the new pot industry.
For now, Call's goal is to get more people into the bar - people who will get hungry and order pizzas.
"People are just smiling and friendly and happy," Call said. "I just really like the feeling you get when you're up here."

Something to look forward to.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Nope no one got busted last year. A shit load of people grow in my neighborhood. Get a green house. I heard outdoor changed, my boy keeps me informed he has a club.


*City of Sacramento*
On November 20, 2012, the City of Sacramento adopted a compromise personal use medical cannabis cultivation ordinance. It includes: 1) Reasonable square footage allowance for personal cultivation: 400 square feet; 2) Reasonable wattage for artificial light: 3800 watts; 3) Sensible policy for cities on natural sunlight cultivation: alternative structures acceptable if compliant (secure locked door; solid, non-transparent, not-easily-penetrated walls and roofs; and odor-free--all conditions met by a secure greenhouse system); and 4) No special registration or permit required for personal use cultivation; rather, complaint-driven enforcement. CalNORML would like to see a hardship exemption added to any city's ordinance that precludes outdoor cultivation. We do not support blanket outdoor cultivation bans, certainly not in whole counties, or rural areas. Any patient who is impacted by planned or existing local ordinances can write to CalNORML.
*Sacramento County*
On December 6, 2011, the Sacramento County supervisors passed an ordinance that zones out anything that is federally illegal. Crackdowns on all medical marijuana dispensaries in unincorporated areas of the county followed. How this will impact medical marijuana cultivation in the county remains to be seen. Since representatives of the federal government have repeatedly stated they is not interested in prosecuting patients, only those profiting from medical marijuana, one would hope this sweeping provision would not be used to crackdown on cultivation as well. Without dispensaries or gardens, there can be no safe access, as mandated by state law. There is an effort to repeal the ordinance by referendum, write here. 



I live in the county, and Norml told me that the city laws are in effect there as well.
I am not 100% sure, but looks like we need a lot more than a "green house" to meet these guidelines unfortunately.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2013)

3) Sensible policy for cities on natural sunlight cultivation: alternative structures acceptable if compliant (secure locked door; solid, non-transparent, not-easily-penetrated walls and roofs; and odor-free--all conditions met by a secure greenhouse system); 

How can a greenhouse with natural sunlight be non-transparent?


cof


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Enjoy Chaka, what's a sarax? Like a xanax?


Yeah it's a "benzo" some say better, some say worse than Xanax. They give me no buzz whatsoever, but they make me normal when I can tell I got a flip out mode coming on. They also are about the only thing that helps me sleep, although they don't make me tired. Does any of that make sense?! 

Dababy, I've had a open ended script for norcos for about 3 years now. They don't work for me like they used to, I think they actually cause me anxiety now, although I still take them! Drug addiction is a mother fucker eh. The norc will raise my anxiety level and the serax brings it back in check. It's a vicious cycle! I'm in a phase of trying to NOT take pharms right now. Which is another vicious cycle lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

smoke more weed dammit


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

and get off the opiods... Ive been there... it sucks, and i know its tough, but you will be better off in the long run. Docs had me doped op on morphine for 18 months after my back surgery in 09 taking anywhere from 240 to 480 mg a day. I finally was able to dose myself down and get off the shit, but smoking helped.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2013)

> *
> 
> Officers pulled 179 livemarijuana plants from the house, with an estimated street value of more than $700,000.​
> 
> ...


$3910.61 per plant - where do I get that strain? And where is that street?


----------



## Californicater (Mar 26, 2013)

That street is not in a medical state, and I want to see the operation with 179 1# plants. You would need 50 growers to tend to that. 

And for that to be the math they are all in flower. So 90 2# plants


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 26, 2013)

Since I came of my motocross bike nearly a yr ago and I broke my leg bigtime the docs has been giving me oxycontin slow release,oxynorm ,(which are oxycontin immediate release) I'm also prescribed dihydrcodene all for pain. I also get dissipate for sleep and to relax my muscles as my leg sometimes goes into spasims . When I was taken em all and having a smoke I was getting out my tree. Normaly I fell asleep,well like a half sleep sorta plus I feel dead warm and cozy its a nice feeling but my lass is a nurse and ahead has well told me only to use them if I really need them as there addictive as fuck. I must say I like taking a few vallies now and then when I ain't got nada to do. Blunt


----------



## sine143 (Mar 26, 2013)

Californicater said:


> That street is not in a medical state, and I want to see the operation with 179 1# plants. You would need 50 growers to tend to that.
> 
> And for that to be the math they are all in flower. So 90 2# plants



if you're baggin it out here you're easily gettin 4 a zip (sixty four on the p). thats only 90 1 lb plants hehe. thats if you're selling by the half zip. qtr/eight prices go up to 480 a zip lol.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

Articles tend to be way off. I saw a reporter once showing what he called like a 2lb plant and it was more like 2oz. They must be counting the weight of the dirt too


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got told that when you get busted in Canada they go by the weigh and they go by the weigh of the plants in there pots of media,you'd be devastated if you had just drowned em in feed lol. Its defo.a good.reason to grow hydro tho eh lol. Blunt


----------



## sine143 (Mar 26, 2013)

when you get busted in the US they chop it at the soil line and throw on the scale before they leave the room. then they tax you on that weight. the reason the go after growers at all is cause they're more likely to hit the magic 10 lb mark, as they can weigh it wet. makes it a trafficking charge equals mad loot for the busters.


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got told that when you get busted in Canada they go by the weigh and they go by the weigh of the plants in there pots of media,you'd be devastated if you had just drowned em in feed lol. Its defo.a good.reason to grow hydro tho eh lol. Blunt 


I sure it was some parts in Canada as it decriminaised in other parts


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2013)

Late evening fellas. Got the chop on half my Diva, will let the rest sit a couple days more, cause im tired. Cant wait till she is ready for bong 
I think i fucked up on the isoalcohol. Using fresh cuts will leave plant water/juice in the final product? Good thing i only used a bit


----------



## rasclot (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks good mate don't think u should b puttin fresh bud in the alchohol tho there will b chlorophyll n all sorts in there


----------



## zVice (Mar 26, 2013)

evenin' all, just a reminder there's been a eskobar drop @zon, just picked up a pack of lady cane f3 and holy p.

also the frost bros choc chunky munky reload.

hell yeah!

in the mean time, here's some dog












and some blou pit







almost 5 weeks


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Looks good mate don't think u should b puttin fresh bud in the alchohol tho there will b chlorophyll n all sorts in there


Yeah sometimes i get ahead of myself  Maybe if i make citric acid extraction of it it could be used? So tired.. Night night


----------



## Nitex (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all just an update on my 3x 600 grow tent at 8weeks (last pic is staggered at 5 weeks)


----------



## Nitex (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments all, couple more couldn't help it! They have filled in a lot since these pics. Mostly TGA strains along with Canna Venture Garlic Breath on the right side of the room.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Some Macro anyone?

Skunky Monkey f1


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 26, 2013)

So I got a used meter.
Hanna combo pen
ph/ec/tds temp
Anyway dude told me that you are supposed to double the ppm it says on the screen...has anyone heard this or know if this is true?
HI 98129 is the model.
I have read all I can about it and am just more confused now with conversion factors etc...still dont believe the ppm displayed isnt right.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So I got a used meter.
> Hanna combo pen
> ph/ec/tds temp
> Anyway dude told me that you are supposed to double the ppm it says on the screen...has anyone heard this or know if this is true?
> ...


Well I know with my meter when it goes over 1000 the number drops and says multiply x10. So it's possible they don't read specifically what it is.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Well I know with my meter when it goes over 1000 the number drops and says multiply x10. So it's possible they don't read specifically what it is.


mine will read 1800 and look normal, as I was testing it on nutes with half the water and all nutes to see if it worked.
Ill just buy the calibration solution tomorrow and ask the store guy.
He will prolly know less than me though


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aother Issue
Woke up this morning and my dog wasnt in his bed, he was in the bathroom lying down.
I kicked him out, and he couldnt walk.
I put him in his bed...heavy ass mofo!
Then I went into the living room
OMFG!!!!!
He threw up all over the place, and huge pool of diarrhea, and even a puddle of piss.
I was so pissed.
I told him to get oputside.
He couldnt get up...back legs were all shaky and he looked soo pathetic.
He seems way better later in the day.
I was feeding him yellow-green gatorade by hand as he wouldnt eat or drink.
He had about half the bottle.
I cant afford a vet.
I hope he just has a flu?

I might add he never pisses or shits in the house.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

It sounds like he ate something that was poisonous to his system. Water will help flush his kidneys.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So I got a used meter.
> Hanna combo pen
> ph/ec/tds temp
> Anyway dude told me that you are supposed to double the ppm it says on the screen...has anyone heard this or know if this is true?
> ...


That unit has a "Conversion Factor" for TDS (PPM), and for the Temperature Compensation Coefficient that can be adjusted. 
Maybe he didn't know about it, or it no longer works, or it is an earlier version of that model that did not have the ability to change the conversion factor. 
Any of those reasons could be why he had to double the readings for PPM. 
If it's stuck on a Conversion Factor of .50, or he didn't know how to adjust it through the pens settings, you would have to double the number it displays to get an accurate PPM.
Just a hunch. I could be wrong.
(from the Hanna website user manual PDF file)

*http://www.hannainst.com/manuals/manHI_98129_98130.pdf
*
_*To change the EC/TDS conversion factor (CONV) and the temperature compensation coefficient &#946; (BETA)*_
&#8226; From measurement mode, press and hold the /MODE button until TEMP and the current temperature unit are displayed on the lower LCD. Eg. TEMP °C.
&#8226; Press the /MODE button again to show the current conversion factor. (example: 0.50 CONV.)
&#8226; Press the SET/HOLD button to change the conversion factor.
&#8226; Press the /MODE button to show the current temperature compensation coefficient &#946;. Eg. 2.1 BETA.
&#8226; Press the SET/HOLD button to change the temperature compensation coefficient &#946;.
&#8226; Press the /MODE button to return to the normal measuring mode.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That unit has a "Conversion Factor" for TDS (PPM), and for the Temperature Compensation Coefficient that can be adjusted.
> Maybe he didn't know about it, or it no longer works, or it is an earlier version of that model that did not have the ability to change the conversion factor.
> Any of those reasons could be why he had to double the readings for PPM.
> If it's stuck on a Conversion Factor of .50, or he didn't know how to adjust it through the pens settings, you would have to double the number it displays to get an accurate PPM.
> ...


I was just gonna set it to EC, but didnt get it to...oh well
Ill figure it out.
I am gonna buy some ppm cal solution and go from there .


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> It sounds like he ate something that was poisonous to his system. Water will help flush his kidneys.
> 
> 
> cof


There was hella grass or some type of foliage in his vomit and diarrhea


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2013)

I sure hope that's "all" it is, bassman.
(that's bad enough to have your buddy sick like that, that's why I used the quote marks)
Lots of poison plants out there for dogs (like cats).
I hope it works itself out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

dogs eat grass when their stomachs are bad, what for i don;t know but COf's flushing is def a good idea. hope he's alreet BM.

Speaking of DOG:


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 27, 2013)

when will dog seeds be available again anybody?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

our genial host hasn't been about for a little while. not sure myself AM


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 27, 2013)

cheers don i got him via bb's site said they should be soon will let me know. i think i might go for the qq instead but was hoping on some feminized so i wasnt pulling males out as just got an indoor spot and want to maximize yield on this 1.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

Some Dippy Ellsy at harvest-day 60
She would be a good scrog....look how the buds are laying over....they need all the support they can get.





plant 2-even heavier




I find that most of the Dippy's are done at 8 1/2 weeks, but I have one strain that likes to go to 9 1/2 to 10.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

*staking is required* lol. nice stuff cof


----------



## Fast50 (Mar 27, 2013)

How yall doin riu? Hopefully good.

A friend has some going from bb. DPQ, deep blue, dippy ellsy, sour cherry ordered, sent a extra pack of cheese surprise. Thanks bb! Just put on flwr 2 days ago. Any input on what one of those would make the best mom? These chz surprise look afgan? Amirite?


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

Dippys looking fucking bomb CoF. I belive it says in the write up on the bb website that the branches need support lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 27, 2013)

just passing throw.

good moring crew. well passed my backround check, and drug test, but still looking for a better job, as I'm still putting aps in.

All my bb blants are doing great, but got bbk, needing some n? bbk just reaks in my backyard. Dog seeds are doing great, and the rest. 
;


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 27, 2013)

mr west said:


> Dippys looking fucking bomb CoF. I belive it says in the write up on the bb website that the branches need support lol.


will do some write ups my self


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

mr west said:


> Dippys looking fucking bomb CoF. I belive it says in the write up on the bb website that the branches need support lol.


Thank you. I guess I should have read the site report. I just put them against the wall and prop them up with other plants.


cof


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 27, 2013)

What's up 6ers, there's some nice looking plants being shown today there making my mouth water. My plants are doing good but still a little bit early to flip but as my old dad used to say patience young grasshopper out of small acorns grow big trees. Blunt


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

They also say

Today's might oak
is yesterday's nut
that held his ground.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seed-details.php?id=12
there u go cof read up lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog hmm that smells of casey jones lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seed-details.php?id=12
> there u go cof read up lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog hmm that smells of casey jones lmao


you must mean this.....
Support for the branches is essential as the buds get very heavy from about 5 weeks in 12. Dense cone shaped buds are to be expected with high thc profile

It's amazing what you can learn if you just read the directions.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> you must mean this.....
> Support for the branches is essential as the buds get very heavy from about 5 weeks in 12. Dense cone shaped buds are to be expected with high thc profile
> 
> It's amazing what you can learn if you just read the directions.
> ...


If you dont you end up with weeping weed plants like this lol


curious old fart said:


> Some Dippy Ellsy at harvest-day 60
> She would be a good scrog....look how the buds are laying over....they need all the support they can get.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

They are now called droopy ellsy.


cof


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> They also say
> 
> Today's might oak
> is yesterday's nut
> ...


Thank feck for the circle of life


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad I got a pack of that dippsy in the vault .anybody still running las's cut of super lemon ?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> They are now called droopy ellsy.
> 
> 
> cof


That strain makes this song start up in my head. 

[video=youtube;cbbhKiUTqnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbbhKiUTqnE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I sure hope that's "all" it is, bassman.
> (that's bad enough to have your buddy sick like that, that's why I used the quote marks)
> Lots of poison plants out there for dogs (like cats).
> I hope it works itself out.


He seemed to be getting better slowly yeasterday afternoon till night.
This morning no vomit or anything, and he seems even closer to 100%


Don Gin and Ton said:


> dogs eat grass when their stomachs are bad, what for i don;t know but COf's flushing is def a good idea. hope he's alreet BM.
> 
> Speaking of DOG:


I have heard dogs eat grass when stomach ails to make themselves vomit (to get rid of whats in there I suppose)?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyway I am enjoying my Lumatek dial a watt, and plan to get a 2nd one when I have money.
I got rid of one of my 1000w ballasts and a hood y-day.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

I stumbled across this and hope it will help keep our dogs safe

[h=3]List of Poisonous Foods for Dogs[/h]There are many great places to find lists of poisonous food for dogs. Below is a list of some of the most common food items that can cause serious problems for your pet.


*Chocolate * Many pet owners are aware of how dangerous that chocolate is to a dog. Theobromine, an ingredient in chocolate, can attack the dogs central nervous system. The darker a chocolate is, the more dangerous it is for dogs. When a dog eats chocolate, it can lead to serious problems, including heart issues and death.
*Onions*  A small amount of onions will probably not be harmful to your dog, but the thiosulphate in onions can cause problems in larger amounts. Because thiosulphate will build up in your dogs system over time, it is better to avoid feeding your dog foods that contain onions.
*Garlic*  Garlic also contains thiosulphate, so should be avoided for the same reasons as onions.
*Grapes*  This one might come as a shock to some pet owners, and will disappoint the many dogs who enjoy chomping on a grape now and then. While some dogs will eat grapes and have no problems, grapes can cause kidney failure in some dogs. You should avoid feeding your dog raisins for the same reason.
*Sugar Substitutes*  Avoid giving your dog any foods that contain sugar substitutes, particularly those that contain xylitol. Xylitol can cause serious medical issues in some dogs, including liver failure.
*Yeast*  If you enjoy baking, be sure to keep yeast and uncooked dough away from your pets. In some cases, the yeast will rise in the dogs stomach causing very serious complications, including a rupturing in the digestive tract.
[h=3]Poisonous Food for Dogs: Symptoms[/h]Below are some of the symptoms you may see if your pet has eaten any poisonous food for dogs.


*Vomiting*
*Diarrhea*
*Lethargy*
*Heaving*
*Refusing food*
If you see any of the above symptoms, contact your vet right away. If you know that your dog has consumed dangerous foods, do not wait for symptoms to appear. Instead, contact the Animal Poison Control Center at 888-426-4435 or your vets office immediately.
When you call the number above, a fee will apply, but some locations have set up a pet poison control hotline that does not charge callers so check your local phone book.
[h=3]Poisonous Food for Dogs: Treatment[/h]The treatment when a pet eats poisonous food for dogs will depend on what he ate and how much. There is no one treatment that will be right in every case. Treatments may include providing fluids, inducing vomiting or surgery.
Many dogs who suffer from such food poisoning make a full recovery. The key is seeking treatment as soon as possible.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good day 6ers. COF thats a good list. Bassman glad to hear the dog is better. I hate seeing my 2 sick. That list I allready knew most of it but the garlic caught me by surprise. There's a old wives tale about using garlic to keep fleas of your pets by putting fresh garlic in their food. The fleas don't like the garlic coming out of their pores. Glad I stopped that when they came out with advantage.Thanks for the info.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2013)

Just loaded a small bowl a half an hour ago, took a toke, saw stars for a few seconds (haven't eaten yet today and had just woke up), and put the bong down to wait.
Haven't toked since the beginning of the month, so tolerance is low. (I like to joke that I smoke so much weed that "I'm 40% THC!". Like Bender from Futurama, heh.)

[video=youtube_share;ZH_65ieOrIQ]http://youtu.be/ZH_65ieOrIQ[/video]


Very nice!
Solid nugs, too!
Damn!

Smooth on the draw, nice aroma... and nausea is gone...
Man, this is some good stuff!
And scissor hash!
This will make lasting until harvest time tolerable and will take advantage of the appetite & sleep benefits.
Thank you faerie, wherever you are!

Going to heat up some chilli while I'm hungry.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

Checking in, all looks and sounds good on the 6.

Busy busy...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just loaded a small bowl a half an hour ago, took a toke, saw stars for a few seconds (haven't eaten yet today and had just woke up), and put the bong down to wait.
> Haven't toked since the beginning of the month, so tolerance is low. (I like to joke that I smoke so much weed that "I'm 40% THC!". Like Bender from Futurama, heh.)
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta Love the Fairies.

[video=youtube;i8kYrIWu14E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8kYrIWu14E[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

This fake weed infuriates me! Makes real cannabis look just as bad to people unfamiliar with it. Fucking ban that poison and charge the pieces of shit manufacturing and selling it! Kids are using it because they dont know any better, and your making it easy to access and "cool", FUCK YOU BURN! 
I know their are much deeper sinister things at work here, some would say Im crazy but I know how to connect dots.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just the fact that it is called Fake Weed pisses me off. It is Poison and kills people, It should be called Real Death!!!


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well 6ers my good friends I'm gonna go to bed with a nice og kush blunt, its gonna be my last until I crop again and that's a while away  I prob could have got 2 out it but I thought "hey its my last so make a real good one. Night guys, blunt


----------



## Nitex (Mar 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Aother Issue
> Woke up this morning and my dog wasnt in his bed, he was in the bathroom lying down.
> I kicked him out, and he couldnt walk.
> I put him in his bed...heavy ass mofo!
> ...


speechless... I really hope your dog is ok, would be best to take him to the vet. I know its expensive but they have accelerated lives compared to us and NEED to see the vet once every 1-2 years!


----------



## zVice (Mar 27, 2013)

mmm steak and blue cheese sauce


----------



## Christina594 (Mar 27, 2013)

]I'm relaxed. I took no offense. Life is good my friend. I was simply putting some numbers out there. That's all.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This fake weed infuriates me! Makes real cannabis look just as bad to people unfamiliar with it. Fucking ban that poison and charge the pieces of shit manufacturing and selling it! Kids are using it because they dont know any better, and your making it easy to access and "cool", FUCK YOU BURN!
> I know their are much deeper sinister things at work here, some would say Im crazy but I know how to connect dots.


Dude I so fucking agree with you! That shit is the devil! I think that that if your selling it or making it you should get the death penalty! That shit is horrible, it's not even synthetic thc anymore, it's marshmellow leafs and fucking chemicals sprayed on it. It's cool if you want to die or have long term effects. Ban that shit federally and legalize cannabis!!! 



wormdrive66 said:


> Just the fact that it is called Fake Weed pisses me off. It is Poison and kills people, It should be called Real Death!!!


That ain't no shit bro, that shit is no good!


Hey 6er's just checking in, been really busy. Looks like things are well here. Stay high guys.

Pic updates coming soon 

Peace.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawaiian OG looking pretty she's on final flush.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 27, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Hawaiian OG looking pretty she's on final flush. View attachment 2589849View attachment 2589850View attachment 2589851


Looks amazing man. About how many days of flower is she gonna take total?


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 27, 2013)

Quantum lumatek soils or old school ballast? which would you guys pick? this will be for a 600w. getting another one for the upgrade that coming,


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks bro shes at day 52 of noticing flower. On final flush now. Showing some amber now.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 27, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Thanks bro shes at day 52 of noticing flower. On final flush now. Showing some amber now.


Pretty cool how much that pheno looks like the pheno of that Purple OG Kush I got going. The buds look real similar in color and frostiness, and the leaf structure is a lot alike. Also, looks like we both have a N hog.Your upper nodes grew a little closer together than mine though or maybe the buds are going to fill in a good bit more.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola mis amigos cómo haces esta noche? Tiempo de matar el Burrito.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hola mis amigos cómo haces esta noche? Tiempo de matar el Burrito.
> 
> View attachment 2589983


I got the California burrito y-day at Oscars in West Sacramento.
Pertty good


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I got the California burrito y-day at Oscars in West Sacramento.
> Pertty good


Is that where they add French Fries? I have not been high enough to order that Yet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2013)

I always stuff my sandwiches & burgers with fries or potato chips (crisps) before eating.
Fries are good with anything.
Like grits.
Damn! I gotta head to the store before my stomach grumbles get worse.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

Crunchy samiches FTW! Its FSMs preferred delicacy.


Get your fappers ready!

Week seven tomorrow 





Blue Pit





Blue pit





?p x BnS





?p x BK





?p x SB2


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

zVice said:


> mmm steak and blue cheese sauce



Buuuuuumpp!!!!! 
Damn :*(


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2013)

/\/\/\
What he said!
I forgot to comment how delicious that looks!
Nicely plated, too!
Okay, now I'm off to the store!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

whodat

Absolutely beautiful. Time to sharpen your scissors, you're going to be real busy in a week or so.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> 
> Absolutely beautiful. Time to sharpen your scissors, you're going to be real busy in a week or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks cof.
Well thats the thing... Im going to denver for a week for 4/20 and def not going to have flowers hanging or nugs in need of burping while Im not around, but I dont want to harvest early... My plan is to harvest the ?p x bk and maybe the small bp and see about the rest when the time comes. I'll probably have some sitting in the dark wile Im gone.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

Where's a good budtender when you need one?

Business idea: Buds R Us.....franchises available


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 28, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Glad I got a pack of that dippsy in the vault .anybody still running las's cut of super lemon ?


still running mine outside. looks to have no more then a wekk or two. very frosty I must say, with a very high rate of purple now.

also must sayBx1
dog is getting stinky for 2weeks in flower?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Where's a good budtender when you need one?
> 
> Business idea: Buds R Us.....franchises available
> 
> ...


the bud squd, sending weed geeks to your door step.

night everyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

great pr0n today guys. hows that blue pit stink whodat?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2013)

Sammy pR0n:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2013)

These are some apartments I could live with, if given one with a southern exposure and was allowed to grow my diggity dank instead of ornamental trees:

*http://travel.yahoo.com/blogs/compass/vertical-forest-skyscrapers-coming-milan-212117629.html 

*
















*In Milan, a new kind of skyscraper is under construction. Once complete later this year, the two-building project will be covered in greenery, an effect that gives the buildings their name: Bosco Verticale, or Vertical Forest.*


A plan for one of the apartments. (Courtesy of Boeri Studio)
Yahoo! News spoke with Boeri Studio, the architectural firm behind the buildings' design. Construction on the residential skyscrapers began in 2008 and is set to be complete sometime this year when people can move in. But people aren't the only residents. Also moving in: a heckuva lot of trees, plants, and shrubs.
The two buildings (26 stories and 18 stories) will be quite literally covered in green: 480 big and medium-size trees, 250 small trees, and roughly 11,000 groundcover plants, according to the firm. It's the equivalent of a hectare (almost 2.5 acres) of forest on the sides of the buildings, the firm says.
But the trees and bushes and plants aren't just for show. The designers explain that they will also help to filter out air pollution, a major problem in big cities like Milan. "Vertical Forest helps to build a micro-climate and to filter dust particles which are present in the urban environment," write the designers. "The diversity of the plants helps to create humidity, and absorb CO2 and dust, produces oxygen, protects people and houses from the suns rays and from acoustic pollution."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2013)

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream & Apple Jacks cereal pR0n:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This fake weed infuriates me! Makes real cannabis look just as bad to people unfamiliar with it. Fucking ban that poison and charge the pieces of shit manufacturing and selling it! Kids are using it because they dont know any better, and your making it easy to access and "cool", FUCK YOU BURN!
> I know their are much deeper sinister things at work here, some would say Im crazy but I know how to connect dots.


A couple if years ago when I was on parole, I smoked the shit out of it for obvious reasons. Well when I got off my lungs were all messed up and worse of all, it took months before even the best of the best smoke would get me where I wanted to be. To this day I think my lungs are still feeling the effects. I was gifted a zip of a local strain called silverberry wich is legendary in this area amongst the deadheads. I smoked the whole thing in 2 days and never really felt anything. A month and a half later I got another zip of the same strain from same friend and it lasted me 2 weeks. My experience sucked with that shit. Took away my 3rd love next to my dogs and girl. peace and have a good day 6er's


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 28, 2013)

I got some of that shit layin happy herb kratom and some other shit. Didnt know what it was but sounded cool and was cheap. Now its going into the bin.
Id rather have me some Diva  This is the top bud i drowned and put in dark for three days. The only difference ive noticed from the rest that wasnt drowned is it seems a bit more dry/crisp at the tips of everything. I use my scrog boxes for drying too, perfect 
View attachment 2590328View attachment 2590329View attachment 2590332


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

lush! i like water cured, though it dries to less but hey, that just makes the weed stronger by volume haha

DOG 
View attachment 2590379View attachment 2590380


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don that dog looks the shiz mate. 10/10


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

proofs in the pud but i'm glad i took a snip that's for sure.  cheers


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

any pics of ur water cured bud don?


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2013)

[youtube]GNRHWv7NTX0[/youtube]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 28, 2013)

Not many pictures to find. Ill try this on the rest of my diva tonight. Im all in for experimenting. Ill be sure to grab alot of pictures. Macro style in water must be good


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;HzeZhCt5PVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzeZhCt5PVA[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

there was a couple of phone pics but they went a while back when the pictures all got jumbled and tossed. it just like normal weed but a little smaller lol. it feels alien as fuck having jars full of water and weed.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Crazy cool. I like when she kicks in the Distortion at about 1:30. 

[video=youtube;NfOHjeI-Bns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfOHjeI-Bns&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2013)

Right gadgeeees, what a pain in the fukking rectum, if it isn't Iranian website hackers, its bloody thrips!! MY god I have never seen anything like it in my room before. They literally destroyed one of my veg tents, well not destroyed, but I remember seeing Don's that were getting fukked up at one point, and I don't think he even had it this bad. Some of the victims growth has been seriously fukked up, like they have just decided to curl up and die. I tried many bio based sprays (mainly pyrethrin based (sp.) but the buggers seem to be thriving in it. They get immune very quickly.

So, my room nows smells like a plate of seriously over garliced chilli crabs. I made up a spray yesterday and had it soaking over night. Few garlic cloves crushed up in water. Chille paste - sambal oelek - and some biological washing powder. Put that into a 1l jar with water and soaked. Then drained throgh some cheese-like-cloth. Topped up with water and applied to effected plants. We shall see, I have a feeling these shits are going to be hard to get rid of. I can literally see the fuckers on the leaves, bold as brass, all come and get me fukker attitudes!!! goddam pesky thrips!

on a brighter note, my business website no longer say's Fuk America, Fuk Isreal, and Game OVER,isrealsecurityorg....blah de blah. We shall see how that fight progresses as well.

and on an even brighter note, after going through a plan of attack whilst skipping this afternoon, I had myself sending contracts to lawyers, staff putting phones down and switching off computers, threats of "kort geding's" (look it up if you want) and then all of a sudden, someone emails me to tell me I am getting some of my debt paid off. So that'll keep me quiet for a few weeks I guess.

and on an even brighter brighter note......I LOVE DOG ERL, thanks to the curious ol' fairy


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2013)

And feel free not to read all that crap^^^^^


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2013)

http://action.fooddemocracynow.org/sign/stop_the_monsanto_protection_act_seize_congress/


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> http://action.fooddemocracynow.org/sign/stop_the_monsanto_protection_act_seize_congress/


My wife is all fired up about this.

Dear President Obama,
I urgently request that you veto HR 933. I am outraged that the &#8220;farmer assurance provision&#8221;, Section 735, currently included in HR 933, was not struck from the Continuing Resolution spending bill passed by Congress.

Though wrapped in a &#8220;farmer-friendly&#8221; package, this provision is simply an industry ploy to continue to sell genetically engineered (GMO) seeds even when a court of law has found they were approved by USDA illegally. It is unnecessary and an unprecedented attack on U.S. judicial review. Congress should not be meddling with the judicial review process based solely on the special interest of a handful of companies.

The judicial review process is an essential element of U.S law and serves as a vital check on any federal agency decision that may negatively impact human health, the environment or the livelihood of farmers, yet this provision seeks an end-run around such judicial review by preemptively deciding that industry can set its own conditions to continue to sell biotech seeds, even if a court may find them to have been wrongfully approved.

The provision further forces USDA to immediately approve any permits for continued planting at the industry's request, putting industry completely in charge by allowing for a &#8220;back door approval&#8221; mechanism. USDA&#8217;s duty is to protect the interests of all farmers and the environment, a duty that would be eliminated by this provision. 

The provision is also completely unnecessary. Every court to decide these issues has carefully weighed the interests of farmers, as is already required by law. I demand that this dangerous and unconstitutional rider be struck from HR 933, the Continuing Resolution by the President before signing this bill.
Please protect the American people, our Constitution and our farmers and veto HR 933.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish more people would "get" it..


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 28, 2013)

DST said:


> And feel free not to read all that crap^^^^^


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
LMFAO


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> There was hella grass or some type of foliage in his vomit and diarrhea



I would hope he initially ate something that upset him..


from my experience. when my little guy is feeling down, he goes out and starts eating certain green plants.. 
Im not certain, but like i said, from my experience, the dogs eat grass to heal themselves ( when they are in pain) .. 

he could have accidentally ate the wrong plant on top of what ever else he ate.. 

I would rec lots of water, flush him out.. monitor him strong, dont let him eat anything you dont give him (her?) 

if its not too serious, they should eventually get better and want to eat the food you give them.. 

are you sure they didnt get into any of your weed? 

i really hope they come out ok!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

thrips are by far the worst pest I've come across. they hide, they're asexual. i'm going to try gassing them next with o3 all the sprays have failed and to boot i've got them in the houseplants downstairs now. 

hackers..... power tripping clowns. watch out they say shit comes in threes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have found neem oil to be effective when i had issues with thrips...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I wish more people would "get" it..


Did you see the expose where a Canadian farmer was getting rubbed out
because monsanto pollen blew into his field?

-- 
Javadog - from The Land Of The Free, Stuff Of The Brave


----------



## supchaka (Mar 28, 2013)

I use neem proactively on all soil plants now!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2013)

Found this seed in the bit of scissor hash I was going to add to the small nug of bud in the pipe.
No idea of the strain, so unless told otherwise by the kind faerie, I shall name it either Cabbage Patch, or Scissor Hands.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> watch out they say shit comes in threes.


comes in threehundreds more like, lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2013)

oh, you don't get neem oil here from what I see, most of the products have some sort of oil in them though (here a lot of rapeseed oil).


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 28, 2013)

The ferti lome has a neem derivative.
I have some type of gnats that I have been unable to eliminate.....maybe I shouldn't have started my tomatoes in the veg room.


cof


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 28, 2013)

Evening 6ers,what you's up to?? Well this has been my first weed free day in a long I can't even remember lol. Its no been tooo bad but I think it Will be hard to get to sleep for some reason. My wee plants are still doing okay I was gonna scrog them but have decided to just train them with a bit bondage,they will have been vegging 3 weeks come Monday. The roots have made it through the holes in the 1st bucket and into the highly airiated res full of nutes so there getting a bit dwc aswell as the dripper and in all my previous grows I've done like this has been like the plant gets a supercharge when the roots make it into the res. I still have not used my PH or EC meters in this grow at all yet and all the plants look healthy so I still cant badmouth AN ph perfect 3 part grow/micro/bloom. The jack flash's leaves were looking a pale green but looking bet. ter now I've up't the nutes to full strength 5 days ago with no signs of over fertilization but as I've said time Will tell. Well. 6ers I'm gonna call it a day but hope all well with you guys n gals. Blunt


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 28, 2013)

What's up fuckers finally done trimming just got new piece of glass to add to collection pics when I get home.....stuck st bath and body works with the wife place has so many smells its making my head hurt
Hope is all as well with the 600


----------



## zVice (Mar 28, 2013)

3 males in a row means its time to start a fem bean

any recommendations from the list below?

Blue Hash	Dinafem Seeds
Purple Haze	G13 Labs
Nebula	Paradise Seeds
Casey Jones	Unknown
Sour Diesel #2	Humboldt Seed Organisation
Critical+	Dinafem Seeds
Snowcap	DNA Limited
Blueberry Headband	Emerald Triangle Seeds
X-Line White Widow x Big Bud	Female Seeds
Chocolate Heaven	G13 Labs
Grapefruit	Positronics Seeds
Jack Diesel	Positronics Seeds

looking for something sweet, thinking grapefruit or bb x hb


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've grown out the bb x hb,was a real nice bit of herb and if I remember correctly was a decent yeilder aswell. Never tried any of the others Zvice mate but can recommend the above. Blunt


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 28, 2013)

So those that have grown blue pit anyone get hints of diesel smell in vedge


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Evening 6'rs!!! How are you all doing tonight/this morning? Not much going on in Wormville, just trying to figure out how I will get two 10 Inch speakers behind the seat in my truck. I have about 8 inches of room so it is going to be tight.

How about some Tequila Lime Chicken, Mac N Cheese, Fruit salad with a side of prOn?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2013)

Nebula certainly has been talked up, and looks very nice. 

Those all sound cool.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

zVice said:


> 3 males in a row means its time to start a fem bean
> 
> any recommendations from the list below?
> 
> ...


Grapefruit or Snowcap would be my first choice's if it is for Indoor.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good evening 6! 

Hope everyone is well. Things going well here. 

Peace.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 28, 2013)

What's up guys? Have some new pics so I thought I would throw them up. I added an N supp, degraded coffee grounds, and Magical to take care of the N and Mg problems I have. Hopefully the yellowing will slow down a bit, but if not I'm not too worried. They're almost finished anyway.Strains: Chemdawg, WWG13, Purple OG Kush (buds are so big and dense she's leanin!)
Anyone ever grow platinum kush? Considering picking up a clone of it


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 28, 2013)

Heres where my flowering is.
I have had over-crowding mites, and nutrient deficiencies.
This isnt my best grow, and thats putting it mildly.
Look at these skinny buds.
ay 36 12/12
View attachment 2591540View attachment 2591541View attachment 2591544

Close ups of single plants are..Stank Ape...Purple Kush...BBxGDP...Grape Krush


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 28, 2013)

Pics of new piece


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 28, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Pics of new piece


looks nice, I bet it cost a good amount.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

Not bad was only 275 its cheaper glass was an impulse buy while bored wife was looking at a store in granit bay and a pipe shop was next door so went and looked got it for outdoors in the shed and grow room


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Not bad was only 275 its cheaper glass was an impulse buy while bored wife was looking at a store in granit bay and a pipe shop was next door so went and looked got it for outdoors in the shed and grow room


Man thats expensive!
My bong cost me $20 lol
Empty Hennessy bottle from family=free
Downstem=$10
Bowl=10

I love mine, but still want to buy something nice.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

Happy Easter weekend funksters!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2013)

I paid $89 for a new glass bong a The Black the other day.

It is by Black Sheep Gallery and is very workable.

I had to buy an ash catcher separately.

It is pretty tall...I am having a hard time ripping a full bowl.

I would love to have one of those oil smokers. Very cool.

JD


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Man thats expensive!
> My bong cost me $20 lol
> Empty Hennessy bottle from family=free
> Downstem=$10
> ...


Illadelph slacked for a little bit, but in my opinion they are back to making the best bongs available, and their prices are reasonable for quality glass


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2013)

couple more i think are males hoyed the other 2 away these are the dog fem seeds aswell, but i have a purple kush fem and a smelly cherry fem in my cab yous agree these are males aswell


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2013)

heres the smelly cherry fem


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2013)

purple kush bag seed thats a fem


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking good Bud, those do look like the start of males.

Here's a bit of what's going on over here.

Selected 3 DOG bx2 to take cuts from.





The bigger one is the DOG 2010, the other 3 are the ones I have taken clones from.





A couple of the BX2 that didn't make the grade.





2 of the bx2's and the DOG 2010 outside basking in the gloeious grey sky.






DOG 2010 fan leaf






Some DOG I chopped this morning.





















In the flower cab
















This was one of the girls that had been severly attacked (sour kush x deep blue). We shall see what comes of it.





My new super dooper pump for making bubble/ice hash





made in the UK eh, well blow me, lol.





Happy Easter





Peace and chocolate eggs to all...
DST


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

I think you got the DOG s1's as appossed to the feminized. Check with Don.


budolskie said:


> couple more i think are males hoyed the other 2 away these are the dog fem seeds aswell, but i have a purple kush fem and a smelly cherry fem in my cab yous agree these are males aswell


----------



## blunt8175 (Mar 29, 2013)

Morning/evening 6ers,well I'm well surprised that I actually got a sleep without a joint,wonders never cease. Some nice looking plants getting shown, hats off to you geezers. Blunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2013)

DST said:


> I think you got the DOG s1's as appossed to the feminized. Check with Don.


that's reet. Bud i'll pm you


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2013)

heres my pineapple chunk seedlings aswell going to a mates under his blue cfl till mine comes after bank holiday then will be going in the tent ready for wilma


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 29, 2013)

it's Friday!!!! copped my smelly fingers, qq and smelly cherry. ruñning qq for outdoors this year.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I paid $89 for a new glass bong a The Black the other day.


Yeah buddy. I ain't thought about The Black in a while.  Got more than a few posters from there. Still got one up on the wall from 18 years ago.


----------



## AimAim (Mar 29, 2013)

Thought I'd put up some pics from yesterdays sunbathing and outdoor spray down. In group shot 1st on left is WW, 2nd W Rhino, last 2 are cheese. Seeds went in soil last week of January, vegged 7 weeks, switched to 12/12 a couple weeks ago. Kept them tied and supercropped hard, only about 14" tall but around 20" wide. Gonna just let them run now.


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

Aren't s1 fems though? What's the difference. Curious 



DST said:


> I think you got the DOG s1's as appossed to the feminized. Check with Don.


----------



## bigjim6943611 (Mar 29, 2013)

Well here they are my babies....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2013)

Post #187. That's gangster.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2013)

well apparently they are except they show male bits more dominantly in some cases??!. i've been reading up on it this afternoon.

I ran the same pips as budolski n got males. i likewise thought they should be fems though.

this is a copy n paste from Tom Hill:



They're not males ime, but highly staminate intersex females. Cannabis plants (sex) are controlled first by the XY system, but secondly (expression) by (often environmentally triggered) modifying factors located on autosomes, or pseudoautosomal regions. A female plant with a noted absence of masculine type modifiers can be said to be strongly female. When selfed her progeny will contain very few if any intersex individuals. The opposite type of plant (a female with a noted abundance of masculine type modifiers) -though they may be masked in the parent- will occasionally give rise upon recombination to what you're referring to in this thread. But they're not really males.


All plants born from gynoecious selections (born from female reversals) are females in regards to their sex chromosomes but express as females and intersex females of varying degrees (varying all the way to "it damn sure looks like a male to me") due to the presence/absence/activation of modifying factors.


This phenomenon is not exclusive to plants born of gynoecious selections, rather it is simply more readily apparent there than with male/female selections where it is masked by the expectation of seeing males in the population.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 29, 2013)

morning everyone, im waiting til tonight to make my video! just need to show you this urkle at 60 days.....the last to chop. i harvested a pretty mixed results crop, some bud shrunk massively, and some retained almost all size.....im going to blame myself and nothing else. On a high note it all tastes and smells the best ive ever had....organics baby i love em. the white rhino was the winner, nexto the maui, no big yields at all though....averaged just over an ounce a plant, i dont think i let them veg after transplanting long enough as the roots were not encircling the bags(which is a waste of soil IMO) anyway after some careful deliberation i have decided to let my deep purple , deathstar , white queen critical 47 and timewrecks to veg another 5 weeks....

i got some massive 7 gal pots and one of the chernobyl f2 girls, yes i confirmed her female, just got transplanted.....to my surprise when i took off her 1 gallon pot , she had encircled the bottom entirely ( i caught her just in time) she is not even a foot tall.... this makes my super antsy and want to sex the rest of these beauties asap so i can transplant and mitigate any stress from root lock.... ive got a problem though....ive already got 2 7 gal pots, 6 5 gal pots and 7 1 gal pots in the tent (4x4) and now i need space for a possible 5 more 7 gallon pots........ive already created another veg area with my t5 for clones and moms, of which deep purple is one ( now in ten gallons) and thats it for me so far......harvesting some mazar, chronic, timewreck and some autos in a month.....vids to come.tomorrow. ( hope you have a badass weekend, its dumping snow up here)


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

bigjim6943611 said:


> Well here they are my babies....lol


Looking great! What strain or did I miss that in a previous post?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

I turned on the lights and was smelling all the girls, and some awesome smells there are.
I got about halfway in and grabbed the Atomic NL, and man she is sooo greasy and sticky.
My hand still smells from her and been 20 min lemony piney or something. I havent had that smell in my garden b4.


----------



## bigjim6943611 (Mar 29, 2013)

its a strain i got from Nirvana called "Misty"


----------



## zack66 (Mar 29, 2013)

7 weeks tomorrow since switch to 12/12. Purple Kush 2-3 weeks left.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 29, 2013)

love the color of that PK


----------



## zack66 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, i'm starting to lower my nite temps to 58-60. It helps bring out the nice colors. Keeping them green to the end always works for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

Calamity Sam does it again!!

I just spilled a half gallon of 29% peroxide all over myself.
It F**n burns!
Took a cold shower to rinse it off, my breathing feels labored, but that prolly my anxiety flaring up.
What a tool I am.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Thanks, i'm starting to lower my nite temps to 58-60. It helps bring out the nice colors. Keeping them green to the end always works for me.


At what temp do the colors really come out? I've been trying to do the same. I've got about 4 hours each night where my room gets down to 64 but my purple og still isn't showing any purple. Need lower temps? More hours at the low temps?


----------



## zack66 (Mar 29, 2013)

I run 75 daytime 62 niites. The last couple weeks I drop to 58 and the color really comes out. Don't go below 58 it will slow growth. Purple isn't worth less yield for me. Here's a pic from a grow or two ago with some purple.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2013)

Well lights just came on they are defo males and gone haha but I do have 1 purple kush female 1 smelly cherry female and 1 sweet n sour female 10 days or so 12/12 loads space now for them gona hoy the 600hps bulb in Tomoz and get a few pics up


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> At what temp do the colors really come out? I've been trying to do the same. I've got about 4 hours each night where my room gets down to 64 but my purple og still isn't showing any purple. Need lower temps? More hours at the low temps?


Some purple strains wont turn purple, and some dont turn till late flowering.
I think 60* might be the point where they will turn if they are going to.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

zack66 said:


> I run 75 daytime 62 niites. The last couple weeks I drop to 58 and the color really comes out. Don't go below 58 it will slow growth. Purple isn't worth less yield for me. Here's a pic from a grow or two ago with some purple.


That's what I'm looking for! Can't really go much lower or my girl will freak out with the house being so cold lol She already complains with the 64 at night. I just keep handing her more blankets. Bet she didn't know she was signing up for that haha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2013)

holy cow Bassman. Hope everything is ok. Calamity Sam, I like it... sounds about right.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 29, 2013)

bassman......easy soldier easy


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Calamity Bassman Sam, stay away from heavy machinery.... Your life must almost be like final destination, all kinds of random crazy shits happening. 
Happy easter!



I want chocolate!


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

if you continued to grow them female stigmas and calyxes would appear. Probably be as well getting rid of.



budolskie said:


> Well lights just came on they are defo males and gone haha but I do have 1 purple kush female 1 smelly cherry female and 1 sweet n sour female 10 days or so 12/12 loads space now for them gona hoy the 600hps bulb in Tomoz and get a few pics up


Having a grand day relaxing with the wife, slurping on some Rioja and smoking copious....aaah, nothing like a wee holiday.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I want chocolate!


i got some, but it'll cost ya!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Chocolate i supposed to be free today 



Edit: I gotta bump this!
[video=youtube;NfOHjeI-Bns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfOHjeI-Bns&amp;list=UUQASKpYeiD7Eh_mfhaTrS0Q[/video]





Fuck, here we go killing the good vibe. Fuck you Syngenta, Bayer, monsanto, FDA, "justice" system, and all the other pole suckers Im not mentioning... Fuck you.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/29/bee-deaths-colony-collapse_n_2979959.html?igoogle=1?igoogle=1


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2013)

i just get rid dst m8, more space for the other 3 now that i no are deffo females be 200w each under the hps iv spoke to don about them we sorted summit out but il get a pic of each up tomorow then will be uplaoding all the time once they start the good part..


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> At what temp do the colors really come out? I've been trying to do the same. I've got about 4 hours each night where my room gets down to 64 but my purple og still isn't showing any purple. Need lower temps? More hours at the low temps?


In my experiance purple strains will purple up either late flower some beggining of flower if ur lowering ur temps to 64 what are ur temps when lights on...u need to drop ur temps at least 15 degrees when lights off....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

And stunt them for color? No thanks, I'll go with normal temps and real "purp" genetics


----------



## zack66 (Mar 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And stunt them for color? No thanks, I'll go with normal temps and real "purp" genetics


I agree i'd rather have more bud then purple color. Last summer I grew the same weed and none of my plants turned purple. Temps were 78 day 65 night. Cold does help the coloring process. The high 50's doesn't affect the growth on my kush strain. Below 55 and I have issues. Strain specific I guess. I know in Afghanistan daytime temps can be 80 and nites drop down to the 30's- 40's with no real problems from the change.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

zack66 said:


> I agree i'd rather have more bud then purple color. Last summer I grew the same weed and none of my plants turned purple. Temps were 78 day 65 night. Cold does help the coloring process. The high 50's doesn't affect the growth on my kush strain. Below 55 and I have issues. Strain specific I guess. I know in Afghanistan daytime temps can be 80 and nites drop down to the 30's- 40's with no real problems from the change.



Ah yes. But some of that has possibly been bred out of the genetics, breeding indoors for generations has got to have an effect on it too.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 29, 2013)

I won't be doing anything with temps for my purple kush see how she goes


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

I guess its wrong of me not to post pr0n.
Rip from me thread, day 50~ 12/12

BnS x SB2



Gotta toss in thumb pr0n lol







BnS x SB1







BnS x BnS






Small MVK




Another small mvk (no pictures of the big MVK before the cam died)




3D, very nice.


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

outstanding as usual whodat

here's my bastard, medicine buddha f2
wish had somewhere to keep him, but space is not permitting 

also maybe someone can answer this, or just clarify

a friend of mine has soft water, (not sure of ppms but probably below 100) his ph comes out the tap at about 8.2
my water is hard (probably over 250ppm) yet also comes out at about 8.2

he only has to add about 8 drops of ph down to get it below 6
however I always end up adding way more to get it down sometimes close to 5ml

is this because of the contaminants in my water source? Is it normal?

also just added some ph down and it turned the water cloudy? wtf?

I may need to go back to filtered


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2013)

looks like a herm to me, not a straight male... why would you want to keep it?


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

good point, all I saw was balls
didn't even notice the hairs until you mentioned it.

it may also be cos I'm half blind and didn't have my glasses on lol




billcollector99 said:


> looks like a herm to me, not a straight male... why would you want to keep it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> good point, all I saw was balls
> didn't even notice the hairs until you mentioned it.
> 
> it may also be cos I'm half blind and didn't have my glasses on lol


No worries, i was just pointing it out, in case you hadnt seen 

and im pretty good at Where's Waldo too. lmfao


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2013)

I know i have probably asked this before... but what is the occurrence of trichomes on seedlings.. rare? common?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> looks like a herm to me, not a straight male... why would you want to keep it?


Iv read that males going herm showing pistols will produce predominantly female offspring. I read this after i had 2 or 3 BnS males do it and already had canned them and only used the un herm male for all my s33ds. 
It would be cool to KNOW though.


billcollector99 said:


> I know i have probably asked this before... but what is the occurrence of trichomes on seedlings.. rare? common?


I aint never seen it. You still fuczen with those dank genetics


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 29, 2013)

ive only seen trichs on chernobyl seedlings......pretty rare..........


----------



## supchaka (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't understand people's fascination with getting purple plants. I don't care what color they are if they're healthy and good!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I don't understand people's fascination with getting purple plants. I don't care what color they are if they're healthy and good!


Marketability mostly I guess


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2013)

Color doesn't get you high....it's all in the trichs


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

Cause everyone loves color in there meds why I dnt know purples dnt get me high at all there weak and overrated


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And stunt them for color? No thanks, I'll go with normal temps and real "purp" genetics


Exactly. I dnt c why people want to turn it colors if its in the genetics then its going to.color up cold or not


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Exactly. I dnt c why people want to turn it colors if its in the genetics then its going to.color up cold or not


I had 9 strains outside till end of December. 3 of them didnt turn any color at all.
I think 3 would have turned purple under normal conditions.
I dont know what strain is what, but one of the green ones was the best smoke.
I still love purples, reds etc...asthetically.
I grow more for the plants than the smoke.
Smells and colors and tastes can help decide what goes into my garden.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 29, 2013)

Great flavour n buzz is all u need colour is for bag appeal


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

i had a black and white tv for many years so colour doesn't mean everything to me. In my experience, a lot of the purple strains I have tried have been harsh to smoke. But I know there are many many more strains, just sayin, but purple sure is pretty.
Off to flop on the couch and snore for a bit me thinks.
prettige dag verder jongens
DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have had purple strains that were very weak, and some that will knock you on your ass, same for green, brown, and any other color of weed you can find...


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 29, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Color doesn't get you high....it's all in the trichs
> 
> 
> cof


look into the terpene myrcene ....its associated with the production of purple color (but is the chief terpene in all cannabis) and is being found to have tons of medicinal value...analgesic and noninflammatory...as for getting you "high" im not too sure but i wouldnt discount it helping the transportation of THC into the bloodstream.....look into that too


----------



## irieie (Mar 29, 2013)

what up 6ers been super busy so havent had time to post in a while hope yall are staying safe and growing lots of quality medicine. this thread was always an inspiration for me.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 29, 2013)

holy cow man an inspiration for you??? lol that looks like my grow at work bro....great fuckin job man. seriously that is impressive. (im very hard to impress)


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 29, 2013)

thats gotta be 12 lights at least....


----------



## zack66 (Mar 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Exactly. I dnt c why people want to turn it colors if its in the genetics then its going to.color up cold or not


I have to disagree with that one. My current strain doesn't purple up unless the temps go below 60. Grew 9 last summer indoors with warm temps and none purpled. The same strain running 9 with below 60 temps at night all turned purple. Cold does help induce coloring with some strains.


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

bit of dog frost


----------



## irieie (Mar 29, 2013)

did someone say purpling? this strain does not purple but a 5 ton ac will turn anything purple.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

Supposed to rain here next few days, but you wouldnt know since the temps went into the 89s today...10 higher than yesterday and all last week as well


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> In my experiance purple strains will purple up either late flower some beggining of flower if ur lowering ur temps to 64 what are ur temps when lights on...u need to drop ur temps at least 15 degrees when lights off....


Lights on 77-80 and off is 64-66. I guess it's not really that important. Just thought purple plants would look prettier lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

So much pr0n!!!!


[video=youtube;47gJSKGeRuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47gJSKGeRuc[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Lights on 77-80 and off is 64-66. I guess it's not really that important. Just thought purple plants would look prettier lol


I would leave it at that wouldn't go colder just let them.do there thing if the purple they purple


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

zack66 said:


> I have to disagree with that one. My current strain doesn't purple up unless the temps go below 60. Grew 9 last summer indoors with warm temps and none purpled. The same strain running 9 with below 60 temps at night all turned purple. Cold does help induce coloring with some strains.


Didn't say it didn't help I've ran 3 diffrent purple kush not all purple kush will turn purple unless colder temps then again I've ran purple kush in a hot as room and it was almost black it was so purple have had other strains purple up in warm conditions also....I was agreeing along the the lines with whodat why freeze a plant to turn it purple if its in the genetics its in the genetics


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2013)

Friday night!!!

Hope you guys are smoking something good tonight.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Lights on 77-80 and off is 64-66. I guess it's not really that important. Just thought purple plants would look prettier lol


If u wnt to u can drop it not saying u can't


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> If u wnt to u can drop it not saying u can't


I know my og likes warmer temps so I'm agreeing with you guys. No sense in making her suffer for a little purple. Everyone's still gonna love it!


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

State media: North Korea in 'state of war' with South, threatens to 'dissolve' U.S.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/03/29/world/asia/north-korea-us-threats/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

yet another case of short man syndrome..


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 29, 2013)

Been watching that shit. Daily on yahoo. Going to just keep threatening us. All we say is "O they won't act on it thy allways do that". But what happens when they do it's going to be a all out war.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2013)

He's sabre rattling. A tact he learned from his father who did it every few years. Unfortunately those in power in the us don't know how to play the game anymore. Plus south Korea has a woman president who just took offic.e who he is trying to intimidate. Don't get me wrong, he's definately a loose cannon and dangerous.


cof


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah his own people will eventually turn on him as well. It was cool we flew 2 b2's over it just to show some strength like " Look at me you want to mess with us"


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> State media: North Korea in 'state of war' with South, threatens to 'dissolve' U.S.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/03/29/world/asia/north-korea-us-threats/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> yet another case of short man syndrome..


LOL....someone on TV referred to him a "Little Kim" tonight. :0)


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 29, 2013)

hey family! 

so i am new to the game, but really trying to make my babies happy the entire way.. ALSO, maximize my light and energy.. 







who dat, you really are inspiring! i hope to soon learn the vert way.. you grow such prime selections.. till then, learning the ropes on canopy levels


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 29, 2013)

just made the flip yesterday on white widow x big bud and kalashikova both were few in. under 2 ft also got 3 autos in the tent too. once i get some worthy pictures ill throw them up.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks guz! iv spent lots of time tinkering with my ladies and setups, not quite don yet! You seem to be doing pretty good!



jig, I'm smoking on six strains and watching action movies lol great combo!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 29, 2013)

You guys read up on the new ship from Lockheed Martin? USS Freedom (AKA USS Whoopdatass!) just got dispatched to the Pacific. It has anti-marine mine, anti-airmissile, anti-sub, drone strike, and many more reconfigurable weapons packages. We've got two more being built that are supposed to be even better. These things are baaaad asssss http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/03/28/agile-combat-ship-uss-freedom-debuts-in-pacific-ocean/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2013)

(lots to go back & catch up with, so I'll be quick like Rick)

The Tea Faerie flew in today!!!
The Tea Faerie flew in today!!!
The Tea Faerie flew in today!!!

No bloody biscuits, but she did bring me these:








And I picked up a pair of air pumps:








And a pair of air stones:








purty bloooo....








Contents of one 2-gallon pack swimming in 2-gallons of water:













Purty brooon...








Thank you Tea Faerie!


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice that's what I need ready done packets of good tea ....


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 29, 2013)

that would be great. i mixed some promix with 1 bag ocean forest and 1 bag happy frog and usaully dont have to feed till flower with a 1.5 to 2 month veg if i use this i would not have to add nutes till half way through flower or not at all. 

and seeing as those say flower on them i would not have to use liquid nutes at all. where would i be able to get these or do you know a person who makes them.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Hehe they work for my ladies petty well 
good going doobs!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> that would be great. i mixed some promix with 1 bag ocean forest and 1 bag happy frog and usaully dont have to feed till flower with a 1.5 to 2 month veg if i use this i would not have to add nutes till half way through flower or not at all.
> 
> and seeing as those say flower on them i would not have to use liquid nutes at all. where would i be able to get these or do you know a person who makes them.



That would be our man whodatnation.

I believe he is looking into things.
You'll have to wait and hear from him on that matter.
I'm just a lucky scrub who gets an early tester pack.
I'll be documenting it here in the 600 with pics & vids.
My ladies have just entered flowering mode, and tomorrow they'll be needing a feeding, so getting the package today will give me a good 24 hour brewing time until lights come on tomorrow.

Using Ocean Forrest for the soil with an extra 15% chunky perlite added, and 1/3 cup of Jobe's Organics Vegetable & Tomato nutes, and Xtreme Garden's Mykos.

Tomorrow night I'll be throwing my first tea party (the good kind, with bat shit & worm poop, not the bad modern political kind), and I'm sure the girls will love it!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2013)

I have mentioned the Jack the Ripper / Jake Blue cross that I've been growing and thought it was time to post some pics. 
Mother plant


3 weeks



4 weeks




5 weeks




they are nitrogen eaters. Looks like I could use some tea.
I just upcanned the mother plant and fed the ones in bloom.
Finish is usually in the 8 weeks range.


cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 29, 2013)

Then again I just need to get off my lazy ass and brew up a recipe given to me haha got most my.admendments need to mix them up after a run to the grow store for few more things


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Peruvian seabird guano
jamaican bat guano 
indonisian bat guano 
all purpose guano 
worm casting 
fulvic acid 
humic acid
Powdered azomite
crabshell meal
soluble kelp extract
Blackstrap molasses.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2013)

I threw some more of my indoor girls outside to see to it that the ones in there get enough light.
One that stayed in is the GDP x BB maybe its Purple Berry idk...got it as a clone from a guy who called me a month later and asked for it and my LA Cheese clones back lol.
Anyway I ave several purple strains and have grown reg GDP, and have a Kens cut GDP and PK flowering as well.
They all have a similar grapey/floral type smell.
This cut smells sickeningly sweet akin to cough syrup.
Never smelled anything like it.
Wouldnt you know I forgot to save a clone from her.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Harvest early and reveg I guess!


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

Some lovely pronage in the hooose!!!

No offense, but this did make me giggle. I mean come on, you guys havfe got ttttttrillions of $ in debt, yet you are still building massive warships, too funny. It's like the last days of Rome with the US govt.



DrKingGreen said:


> You guys read up on the new ship from Lockheed Martin? USS Freedom (AKA USS Whoopdatass!) just got dispatched to the Pacific. It has anti-marine mine, anti-airmissile, anti-sub, drone strike, and many more reconfigurable weapons packages. We've got two more being built that are supposed to be even better. These things are baaaad asssss http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/03/28/agile-combat-ship-uss-freedom-debuts-in-pacific-ocean/





whodatnation said:


> Peruvian seabird guano
> jamaican bat guano
> indonisian bat guano
> all purpose guano
> ...


And a partridge in a pear tree....

S'morgens!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

lmao someone always has some smart shit to say whenever I list the recipe! I think bill suggested alien arachnid guano.


Question is what are we gonna do when china wants its loan paid back?


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

I can just imagine going into my local Dutch gardening centre looking for all that stuff....would love to be able to have that available to pick up. Where do you get it all whodat?

As far as your loan to China, them mofos just be giggling at the US behind your backs, as they continue to devalue their currency and watch your country throw itself further into a pit of despair. To them it's like dying of a 1000 cuts, they'll take their time and enjoy doing that shit to you. That's how I feel eveyday dealing with a Chinese client.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Use the warships to blow em up. lol

Edit: We had a chinese landlord back in san diego before we moved. He was the BIGGEST piece of shit ever.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

D, the world wide web makes many things accessible.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 30, 2013)

white rhino wake n bake


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh method I forgot to mention,,, I did get some diesel odor from a few bp in veg. I smell dog for sure though, more so on the tall one... WONDERFULLY stanky!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Does it smell like a wet dog when you do a foliar feed?


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

You would think that was the case, but a lot of stuff that is on the web does not always get delivered to all places across the web.

And yes, the BP's I had, some were diesel, some more fruity. And some def had that dank dog niff to them.


whodatnation said:


> D, the world wide web makes many things accessible.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lmao someone always has some smart shit to say whenever I list the recipe! I think bill suggested alien arachnid guano.
> 
> 
> Question is what are we gonna do when china wants its loan paid back?


I did the smart thing and copied to my.phones notes ....on the soil and tea ...much appreciated as some people wnt share there tried.and true hard work


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

It's a sharing caring community the 6double!!!

Blimey, snow is still falling here. wtf.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 30, 2013)

DST said:


> Some lovely pronage in the hooose!!!
> 
> No offense, but this did make me giggle. I mean come on, you guys havfe got ttttttrillions of $ in debt, yet you are still building massive warships, too funny. It's like the last days of Rome with the US govt.


I'm bout it bout it. Last thing I want is a foreign missile coming through my window and destroying my crops! On a real note, massive warships are the least of my worries when it comes to my governments fiscally liberal spending habits.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That would be our man whodatnation.
> 
> I believe he is looking into things.
> You'll have to wait and hear from him on that matter.
> ...


forsure. ill wait till hes ready and i will keep posted here to find out more or do you have a thread going that your going to add thoses in? ill just follow that one .


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Harvest early and reveg I guess!


Does the early harvest give a better chance for a successful re-veg, or just to get the wheels in motion sooner?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2013)

DST said:


> No offense, but this did make me giggle. I mean come on, you guys havfe got ttttttrillions of $ in debt, yet you are still building massive warships, too funny. It's like the last days of Rome with the US govt.


...in more ways than that. All empires implode...and this one is crumbling severely.



billcollector99 said:


> Use the warships to blow em up. lol
> 
> Edit: We had a chinese landlord back in san diego before we moved. He was the BIGGEST piece of shit ever.


If they don't reposses them first.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't hide it, divide it! Hehe

My tea pack won't be out for a while if they even get going. You can use xtreme teas or search "guano kelp tea" should get you there... I need to save it so I can just paste it whenever.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> forsure. ill wait till hes ready and i will keep posted here to find out more or do you have a thread going that your going to add thoses in? ill just follow that one .


whodat's got a good thread going over here:

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back.html#post8364346

*Will be posting some stuff there to show the tea & it's results.
And pics & vids here in the 600.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

im about to set up a small tent to do test runs with new soil and start trying out different soil recipes and teas. so i can shy away from pre bottled liquid nutrients. i just like how it look like they are in a brewing bag already and stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

It was easy as pie.

Almost as easy as a late dinner:


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

[youtube]AULRSOK1KPQ[/youtube]and now a word from the President, lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

It's funny how Hollywood can change things, most Geto Boys videos have like 13,00 views, most of the ones with this tune have gazzillions.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

This is a cool documentary, worth the time to watch if into rap/hip hop:

"Something From Nothing: The Art of Rap"

[video=youtube_share;cH8_VIIGkok]http://youtu.be/cH8_VIIGkok[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

Not saying I have watched it already, just "liking" the post as that's how I am rolling these days, lol. I'll get round to watching it one day Doob's. Thanks bru.

Meanwhile, the sun is out, haha. Come back snow, oops, I mean, yeeeeh, fuk off snow!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

Just gave it a final stir for the night before going to sleep, so the bubbles are only after 10 minutes left alone.
I've got some AWESOME video footage of it bubbling away, but want to add some MC DB muzak to it before hand.
So here are a couple of pics to whet your appletights:

7.5-hours since first mixing with water.













Okeedokalee, I'm off to bed.
Will get some more pics & video footage later today and make some music to go with it.
Should be a cool one.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

omg, the bubbles have EYES!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good Saturday 6er's. After seeing all of your awsome pics. I figured I'd show my girls. It's been 1 week since i topped them. They are almost 6 weeks old total. The 2 in the middle are the think different. I'm n.ew with this light, so I'm not sure if they are where they should be or not. They seem a little short to me. But atleast they aren't stretching.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2013)

Hope u all is good! on my way to christiania to get a brick  Hope the cheese is at a easter gathering some where. TTYL if im not to stoned, got some homemade hash finishing, and a good amount of oil. So im thinking of throwing myself a party later 
[video=youtube;URdf7WX-nlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URdf7WX-nlc&amp;list=RD02RubBzkZzpUA[/video]


----------



## zVice (Mar 30, 2013)

these just arrived

Electric Cool Aid Frost Brothers (Freebie)
Chocolate Chunky Munky F2 Frost Brothers
Glo Mixed Pack Magilla (Freebie)
Pakistan x 18 x (Nepal Indica) Cannetics Genetics (Freebie)
Cherry Bomber vs CR Eskobar (Freebie)
Mango Haze vs CR Eskobar (Freebie)
Lady Cane F3 Eskobar
Holy Princess Eskobar






















that one chunky munky bean is a proper nut, it's huge


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 30, 2013)

bigjim6943611 said:


> Well here they are my babies....lol


bigger pic of ass/bong pic thanks. 

watup crew' shoud have my net on soon. ttt 


lol need to Get a filter as, my plants are stinking up my garage and backyard. bbk is the shits, and dog is being good to me now. Got a bx1 Dog(yeah im a lucky fucker) showing frost and smelling up my yard too, want to say 3 weeking flower on that. got a clone of it going too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 30, 2013)

lmao, the pic of the tight ass in your avetar, I'm a bad speller, and no spell check on my phone. fu%.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 30, 2013)

off to work


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 30, 2013)

I've been watching your guys tea brews for 2 days now. I got no clue wtf they do other than provide nutes for your plants. Looks like I've got a lot of research to do today. Anyone know of a thread that really lays it out nicely so I don't have to jump around so much?


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It was easy as pie.
> 
> Almost as easy as a late dinner:










mmmm,off the grill


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> these just arrived
> 
> Electric Cool Aid Frost Brothers (Freebie)
> Chocolate Chunky Munky F2 Frost Brothers
> ...


 cool frost bros gear. i got some special stuff from them, as well as the c99's . dizzle is good ppl i hope the ccm is good.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh method I forgot to mention,,, I did get some diesel odor from a few bp in veg. I smell dog for sure though, more so on the tall one... WONDERFULLY stanky!


Yep dog smell.since it has the ecsd in it ime guessing fuckin wonderfully smell


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

morning folks hope everyone is nice and high..... some video .....some shit etc....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

12.5-hours after mixing with water:


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

looking frothy man....girls are gonna love it!


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 30, 2013)

This is my Hawaiian OG Kush. She is chunking up nicely. Great yielding pheno. Too bad I'm more of a connoisseur grower for myself. View attachment 2593588View attachment 2593589View attachment 2593590


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

send me clone or seeds jhod??? or tell me where you got it????plz....looks so yummy man, i love maui and i love kush....sounds dank. looks dank


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 30, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> send me clone or seeds jhod??? or tell me where you got it????plz....looks so yummy man, i love maui and i love kush....sounds dank. looks dank


LOL, did her by seed. I didn't keep clones myself. But I did donate a few so getting her back should be a problem. Also I still have seeds so I wasn't worried about the clones. She is going to be very tasty. I took a sample which I smoked yesterday. Very flavorful like pineapple. I do love her but I'm doing shorter strains this next grow. Which she likes to stretch.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

urkle 60 days chopped.



first chernobyl f2 girl

chernobyl f2s waiting to be sexed


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

video coming up


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1osfFvV4YCY]http://youtu.be/1osfFvV4YCY[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

dab with me now[video=youtube_share;ri7H4uPPSyg]http://youtu.be/ri7H4uPPSyg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't have a oil rig, but I'll slap a bit on my next bowl.  You ever tried map gas? Or is it too hot?


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

never tried man. i just use the good ole propane torch


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2013)

thanks for the invitation... hadn't touched my bho in a long time. i'm quite lit right about now.

[youtube]sc5iTNVEOAg[/youtube]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

gotta load this vid


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=facebook;10150350659193905]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150350659193905&amp;l=611324681036277605 5[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

im coming out of the dark guys.....its face time. my name is cam and i love to grow cannabis.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

and ride pools...powell ohio 2011


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=facebook;10150548604393905]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150548604393905&amp;l=635235738173280853 7[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2013)

Boo for privacy settings.


----------



## zVice (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah, whats a facebook anyway?



jigfresh said:


> Boo for privacy settings.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

lol didnt think it would do that lol


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 30, 2013)

Cut down barney and pineapple


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tGIx9uoJh9M]http://youtu.be/tGIx9uoJh9M[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

one of my patients just had a seizure in the shop, wow thats a scarey situation. all i could do was be there with her, her husband told me not to freak out but its hard to not screw your face up in empathy for the critically ill......god i love helping people who deserve it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2013)

damn thats fucked up cannaBlisscult, what is the choice med for seizures? 
i was gifted some bho how do you recommend the consumption of it?
i just haave a bong, volano and pipe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

put some on top of your bowl.. 
or take some knife hits ;0


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2013)

knife hits.. how do i do that? and like what is the high like?.. he told me a little tiny pin drop would get my baked for 6 hours.would you stay at home, go shopping or hiking? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

It all depends on your tolerance Ambz.. I personally take bigger dabs than that, and am still functional


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

hey amber! i think pure cbds are the best things to combat seizures....we have a strain that is 18% thc and 12 %cbd....its called lucy it is l.a. confidential x luca brasi (corleone kush x pre 98 bubba)

and thats what she uses..... i also make tincture at home from grape seed oil and im going to give her some as a topical because my shop doesnt carry topicals..

if you have BHO id personally bong it, but thats just me, i guess a vape would be the most clean beneficial way but if its bho your pretty much just gonna get baked so bong that shit!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

i agree amber i can dab full grams when my lungs feel good and go skateboard....its just your personal metabolism. knife hits are when you heat some stainless steel knives over a burner or element and drop a tiny peice of hash in between them and squeeze, then you generally use a funnel to suck the hit up with( like a half coke bottle) and the high is basically devastatingly stoney


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2013)

YeAH! thanks for the great advice!!! Im going to do a big bong right before i hit the trail. 
and happy trails to all you surfing the 600 wave. have a uplifting weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

You do the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i agree amber i can dab full grams when my lungs feel good and go skateboard....its just your personal metabolism. knife hits are when you heat some stainless steel knives over a burner or element and drop a tiny peice of hash in between them and squeeze, then you generally use a funnel to suck the hit up with( like a half coke bottle) and the high is basically devastatingly stoney


yes my broda is that hash under the glash. is that an old amsterdam trick? 
oh and its funny as hell.. the dude that gave me the bho said that is so strong its know to make sk8erz not be albe to skate!! i immediately thought of YOU!! LOL!


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

that is too funny amber, enjoy it !!!!


----------



## sine143 (Mar 30, 2013)

dabbing full grams? fucking mental mate. I dont have a rig, but i blast enough oil myself. still dont go over .05. think my biggest one was like .08, and I thought I was gonna puke for 4 hours.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

18-hours of bubble, bubble, toil and trouble...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Its getting frothy! dont get trapped!

This trashcan lid has saved me several times.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> 18-hours of bubble, bubble, toil and trouble...


Wot is it?


----------



## zVice (Mar 30, 2013)

try the liquid pads on the volcano, just be careful it doesn't melt right through and drip
smear erl on mine nom nom



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn thats fucked up cannaBlisscult, what is the choice med for seizures?
> i was gifted some bho how do you recommend the consumption of it?
> i just haave a bong, volano and pipe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its getting frothy! dont get trapped!
> 
> This trashcan lid has saved me several times.



The bubbles are up to the 3-gallon mark in the bucket (reaching the lowest ring and sloping down on one side, like in your photo/\/\/\).
I might have to put it in a drain tub for the next 5+ hours until Light On.
_*She be alive!!!*_


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Its guano kelp tea ,ras.


Is it strange that i dont mind handling this shit? It doesnt bother me the slightest because my ladies love it so much. I actually really enjot it.. Maybe im turning into a plant


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Wot is it?



Tea!
For the soil.

Lots of good stuffs in it, but need to bubble it up in water for 24 to 48 hours before use.
Formulated & vacuum packed by our Mr. whodatnation.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

maybe il start a tea tonight and join this little picture party.


----------



## zVice (Mar 30, 2013)

Or tea party 



cannabiscult said:


> maybe il start a tea tonight and join this little picture party.


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

hell yea, ive got some guano and kelp, il add yucca, molases , maybe some hygrozyme.......dont know. your thoughts WHODAT?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

*--------------------
*_"...if you're plants ain't chillin', then they be illin'..."
_*
Dr. Harry Hippieman's&#8482; 
**Ready-to-brew

*_Platinum Series_*
Organic 
Woosah Tea Mix&#8482;

...made From the finest gaunos
and other select ingredients...

*_"HEALTHY SOIL MAKES HAPPY PLANTS!"
_*--------------------*​====================
If you want to make a billion, whodat, use that, and make your packaging tie-dye influenced, with a 1970's dude with big 'fro and matching beard & mustache, wearing a headband with old-timey doctor's reflector on it, big rose-colored sunglasses, dressed like a guru, with a big green thumb, and a doctor's stethoscope around his neck.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 30, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i agree amber i can dab full grams when my lungs feel good and go skateboard....its just your personal metabolism. knife hits are when you heat some stainless steel knives over a burner or element and drop a tiny peice of hash in between them and squeeze, then you generally use a funnel to suck the hit up with( like a half coke bottle) and the high is basically devastatingly stoney


We need to get together haha I smoke with a bunch of pussys that can barley do a .1 hit I can do a gram no problem going to choke but who doesn't of a gram I dnt do them everyday I usually do 3 or 4 dabs like .3 at a time but its fun with friends to watch them try and dab a gram


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

i agree completely, my roommate goes into this weird coughing squealing fit like hes a pig that got hotboxed or somthing.....i contribute my lung capacity to healthy constantly active living.....at over 10,000 ft elevation my lungs work overtime all the time.

bro id love to dab with you...maybe one day....


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 30, 2013)

good night all, closing the shop for easter....enjoy your tomorrow....il see you folks next weekend with some more cool stuff......amazing work everyone. 600 love.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The bubbles are up to the 3-gallon mark in the bucket (reaching the lowest ring and sloping down on one side, like in your photo/\/\/\).
> I might have to put it in a drain tub for the next 5+ hours until Light On.
> _*She be alive!!!*_



Hey forgot to mention. Only time Iv had it overflow a 5gal is when Iv upped the ingredients past the 2gal ratios. You *should *be fine but a little insurance is good until you know its cool.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

What up 6. How is everyone? Not much going on here just everyday work. 

Mixed up another 30 gallons of soil for my next run, changed a few things in it so we will see how it goes. No bud pr0n but you can have some soil pr0n 



Hope everyone has a good Easter!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> hell yea, ive got some guano and kelp, il add yucca, molases , maybe some hygrozyme.......dont know. your thoughts WHODAT?


Go for it! 

sliced n' diced. Sounds good.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_p42kFqBX1UJ:www.compostjunkie.com/compost-tea-recipe.html+yucca+compost+tea&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


*We like to add *yucca extract near the end of the brewing process, since it has a tendency to create a lot of foam. Also, you'll want to make sure your yucca doesn't have any preservatives, but does have a high saponin content.Common Compost Tea Recipe Ingredients



IngredientFeedsIngredientFeedsWhite SugarBacteriaMaple SyrupBacteriaCorn SyrupBacteriaCane SugarBacteriaMolassesBacteria/FungiFish EmulsionBacteriaFruit PulpBacteria/FungiFish HydrolysateFungiKelpBacteria/FungiGround OatmealFungiRock DustsBacteria/FungiYuccaFungiHumic AcidsBacteria/FungiSoybean MealFungi
*


DoobieBrother said:


> *--------------------
> *_"...if you're plants ain't chillin', then they be illin'..."
> _*
> Dr. Harry Hippieman's&#8482;
> ...


If I make billion you get lifetime trips to the 600 getaway paradise, and whats 500 mill at that point anyway 

edit: Love the label! 
"bringing the planet to your roots" ?



cannabiscult said:


> good night all, closing the shop for easter....enjoy your tomorrow....il see you folks next weekend with some more cool stuff......amazing work everyone. 600 love.


eat some chocolate for me! I haven't gone to get any yet lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

I've been a good boy this year (since Halloween last year) about not buying seasonal candies.

I miss them, but I feel better without them.
More room in my tumbly for actual food.

Like my pre-dinner double-dipped cherry cone:








One more hour to go...


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone ever grown green dream was told green ribbon x blue dream


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

No but the genetics seem good


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2013)

Whats Crackin 600? Spent the day at the flea market arguing with cheapskates. I sold a ton of garbage out of my garage, now I can buy more garbage.

Hope you all have a great easter!!! 

Found some vintage Chopper _prOn. _He wanted $2000.00, who the hell caries $2000 to the flea market?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Whats Crackin 600? Spent the day at the flea market arguing with cheapskates. I sold a ton of garbage out of my garage, now I can buy more garbage.
> 
> Hope you all have a great easter!!!
> 
> ...


That is fucking sweet! Did it run? I would of offered him 1000$ cash money and said take it or leave it


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That is fucking sweet! Did it run? I would of offered him 1000$ cash money and said take it or leave it


It needed a new piston. He said it was an Excelsior so finding parts would be very difficult.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Breakfast lunch and dinner doobs! ha, it looks really good.

I guess the bucket could use a collar of sorts, I brew in a dirty building anyway so I didnt even think of it.

All in all it looks like a nice healthy brew! exactly like mine. What do you think of the smell?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> It needed a new piston. He said it was an Excelsior so finding parts would be very difficult.


Damn that sucks, I need to find me a new project


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Breakfast lunch and dinner doobs! ha, it looks really good.
> 
> I guess the bucket could use a collar of sorts, I brew in a dirty building anyway so I didnt even think of it.
> 
> All in all it looks like a nice healthy brew! exactly like mine. What do you think of the smell?



I don't notice any kind of bad odor about it.
Except for when right over the mouth of the bucket.
Then I can smell the dookey.
Perfect stealth brew, in my opinion.
No worries at all for those of us in small apartments.
Going to pop down to the store before I feed the girls. 
Will take final pics, and record some video footage to finish out what I already have.
Have some recorded at 240fps, and can slow that down by half, too.
Some at regular speed, too, so will be part Rock Video, part Herzog, part Spielberg, part John Waters. 
Then some muzak to go with it after I edit it together.
Won't be ready until tomorrow, but will get it done.
This astounding futuristic neo-classical piece of cinema verity will be of such magnitude of awesimity that it will make Fellini weep in his grave with nihilistic indifference...

Now, off to the store!


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

whodat and doobie, if i just started flower but have been using synthetics can i switch to using a flower based tea? i also plan on just using teas my whole next grow to see the difference. any help would be great.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> whodat and doobie, if i just started flower but have been using synthetics can i switch to using a flower based tea? i also plan on just using teas my whole next grow to see the difference. any help would be great.



What is your growing medium?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

Tea and soil based nutes only
.Edit: Day 51~ 12/12


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

currently in promix with bottom layer and top layer of happy frog. still got about a 1/3 bale left of promix and was thinking of getting just right xtra and mixing it with the remaining promix. 
or what every you guys suggest.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> currently in promix with bottom layer and top layer of happy frog. still got about a 1/3 bale left of promix and was thinking of getting just right xtra and mixing it with the remaining promix.
> or what every you guys suggest.


Mixing the JRX with promix sounds good, it will dilute the JRX so I would also suggest amending that mix with some simple ingredients (dilute the recipe below), letting it cook for a few weeks then its ready to use, then tea can supplement the soil.
What Iv used.
1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings
4 cups azomite

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.

I would say yes, you can switch to teas from using synthetics on the same plant, I would do a light flush to get rid of any kind of salt buildup from the synthetics. 

There are many tea recipes out there so maybe finding one you take a liking too would be best.
Ive used this simple recipe for a few years now.

1gallon flower tea.
2tbls ~Peruvian seabird guano (10-10-2)
2tbls~Jamaican bat guano (1-10-1) 
2tbls~Worm castings 
1tbls~Soluble kelp (1-0-10)
1tbls~blackstrap molasses
Brew 24-48hrs and use

The strength of your soil dictates how often guano tea can/should be used. Happy frog is somewhat weak and promix is inert. While that JRX sounds somewhat strong then diluted with promix but ultimately brought back up with the amendments I suggested, I would use guano tea once a week with that mix.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Anyone ever grown green dream was told green ribbon x blue dream


I have green dream seeds, but they are green crack x blue dream...


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

Morning 6ers.

Dam whodat, those look super lush mate!!!!!!


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

thanks whodat. ill start to look up what my local shops carry write up a recipe and see if it would be something that would work out. for cooking the soil does it have to be in sun light or can it just sit somewher? im mainly going to be using it as a tester so i dont need to make alot but enough for this tester grow to see if it is something that i can get a better result with. ill be doing it in a very small scale 2 to 4 plants tops. and pot container size would only be roughly 2 gallons. only uning a 2x2x5.25 tent.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 30, 2013)

well heres a couple pics of the girls i have in my cuboard in soil just put the hps bulb in and on 600w from the 400mh being in,
1st 3 pics are the smelly cherry
2nd 2 pics are the sweet n sour (couldnt get a decent shot of pistils but they are there)
3rd 4 pics are the purple kush 
and last pic is the 3 of them together......

also my m8 who got my seedlings in his tent has just got a 250 blue cfl bulb for a 10a of weed so hes giv me that till mine comes so i will be going to set it up in my tent sometime today and will be back with picks of them at tea time.......


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Mixing the JRX with promix sounds good, it will dilute the JRX so I would also suggest amending that mix with some simple ingredients (dilute the recipe below), letting it cook for a few weeks then its ready to use, then tea can supplement the soil.
> What Iv used.
> 1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
> 8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
> ...


now is this hot? about how big would my plants have to before transplanting. i was trying to find a recipe that was not to hot where i could just about do anything with. plant seed stright to it or transplant smaller guys into it then start the teas. would this be fees-able whit this recipe?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, plant all seedlings and clones into promix, then use the cooked mix for vegging and flowering. It does not have to cook in the sun, just put into a bin of sorts, with the lid half on NOT SEALED.
The mix is somewhat hot, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 31, 2013)

forsure thanks man. ill get this started within the next month hopefully by 420.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2013)

_*Before tea inoculation:*_







-----

_*After tea inoculation:*_
(*approx. 750ml each plant, with minimal runoff.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 31, 2013)

very nice i cant wait till i get all my stuff ready for this test run im doing. kinda excited to make teas and do all organic or for the most part.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 31, 2013)

damn all the steak pics im glad I had one tonight! fuckin ate tuna with mustard last night lol was drunk. ya'll stoners know how to put a plate together I'll tell ya. even the tomato and cheese dammy looked fuckin dank. at first I was like wheres the meat. then I was like well shit still looks dank, dank ass lookin cheese, n tomatos


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 31, 2013)

holy shit by fuckin shit button is pissin me the fuckoff. hey whos watches bayou billionaires. I love that show I have to say. shift*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2013)

One last pic before I turn in for the night.
Finishing up "Your Highness" while I finish up this...







Good night/good morning 600'ers!
Will be back later today.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 31, 2013)

haha it never fails doobs


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

Weird Assoramma (cousin of Wierd Al Jankovic) here this morning. Suns out, birds tweating, and snow flakes falling from the sky, too crazy!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2013)

If i couldnt feel the cold i would say it was high summer from looking outside. Damn its nice out today.


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2013)

that was the same thing over here yesterday, we was looking for the snowbow lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

There's bouts of blue sky and cripyness, then the grey piles in and the snow flakes arrive, otherwise, like hydro said, if my hands weren't turning blue with the cold it would feel like summer.
Fukstiks, so yesterday I checked my hose and the ice has broken the spray head on it, so when you turn it on it just started pissing out the sides all over you...grrrreat!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2013)

A little picture update.
Found out water curing aint for me. Loosing too many trichs at water change. Maybe when i sort out the drain/fill slow auto.
Blue Mammoth is getting there 
My screen is pretty full with Pure Kush. Lemon Skunk and Critical Kush got topped yesterday. Puttting Blueberry Headband, wwxbb and Godberry into the tent today. 2-3weeks and its 12/12! Ill be glassing up my Diva for cure later. The Cashmere i got yesterday  0.6g of afghan kush ryder bho kept me high all day  Im cutting up my baseballbat today to make a bho extractor that will fill an ounce. Im in love with the bho 
View attachment 2594552View attachment 2594553View attachment 2594554View attachment 2594555View attachment 2594557


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well heres a couple pics of the girls i have in my cuboard in soil just put the hps bulb in and on 600w from the 400mh being in,
> 1st 3 pics are the smelly cherry
> 2nd 2 pics are the sweet n sour (couldnt get a decent shot of pistils but they are there)
> 3rd 4 pics are the purple kush
> ...


sativa leaning smelly cherry should be a class smoke. the sweet n sour is probably going to lean that way towards the cherry side. the one i have it might as well be the chem/sour d it was originally. stinks like fuel. looks like it'll yield too. 

that kush looks bushy as fook lad


----------



## budolskie (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes don m8 a think the purple kush is gona be bigger then my big bud were


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> One last pic before I turn in for the night.
> Finishing up "Your Highness" while I finish up this...
> 
> 
> ...



we gonna need an "XXX 600" section here soon


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> dab with me now



right with ya!

you know, 1 whole fucken gram dabs are insane!

i tend to do my dabs ranging from .02 to .05

1 entire gram is like a quarter oz hit 

[video=youtube;ljNP9dkGjLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljNP9dkGjLc&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Yes don m8 a think the purple kush is gona be bigger then my big bud were


The purple Kush cut I have is the lowest yielding strain I have ever grown I think.
She is pretty though.


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 31, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I have green dream seeds, but they are green crack x blue dream...


He wasn't to shure went and sold someone a pound and he wanted me to grow these green dream seeds and c what I could do with them


----------



## method2mymadness (Mar 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The purple Kush cut I have is the lowest yielding strain I have ever grown I think.
> She is pretty though.


Tell me about it the pk that was black it was so purple did 15 plants and got under half pound same with buddy he did 30 and didn't even get a p I've had one pk that had no color but strong taste yielded good got 20 ounces for 6 plants under a 1 k


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Tell me about it the pk that was black it was so purple did 15 plants and got under half pound same with buddy he did 30 and didn't even get a p I've had one pk that had no color but strong taste yielded good got 20 ounces for 6 plants under a 1 k


I have 3 clones of it 2 are purple buds weak yield, and 3rd one not purple and looks to yield more. only on wk5 closing on 6 but I doubt they will pack on much more weight.
I hope they are good smoke at least.


----------



## zack66 (Mar 31, 2013)

The Pk i'm running isn't a big yielder either. Around 3 zips per plant. But, the taste and effects are wonderful. I find with a 7-8 week veg time I can pull around 4 zips per plant. I run 6 plants and average 18-20 zips a harvest.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

zack66 said:


> The Pk i'm running isn't a big yielder either. Around 3 zips per plant. But, the taste and effects are wonderful. I find with a 7-8 week veg time I can pull around 4 zips per plant. I run 6 plants and average 18-20 zips a harvest.


I didnt veg mine long, and they were all in small pots.
One is in hempy with 2 other strains, and they shadow her so bad that she isnt getting much light.
Maybe Ill throw one outside to finish up and see it that helps.
The smallest is a 3ltr pot, surprisingly she has the best bud structure though.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

i would say the PK has been a slow one for me! but she has also given me my bestest buds!

so i cant get rid of her.. 

im currently whipping one into shape to give me X amount of sites... my biggest yield off one pk so far is 22 grams  but like i said, those grams were delicious! im going for 2 zips off one pk. me thinks its very possible.. a month in a half of whipping :.. this means like 4 months till i smoke her


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i would say the PK has been a slow one for me! but she has also given me my bestest buds!
> 
> so i cant get rid of her..
> 
> im currently whipping one into shape to give me X amount of sites... my biggest yield off one pk so far is 22 grams  but like i said, those grams were delicious! im going for 2 zips off one pk. me thinks its very possible.. a month in a half of whipping :.. this means like 4 months till i smoke her


Yeah this PK is def gonna have to be a personal stash with this kinda yield.


----------



## zack66 (Mar 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt veg mine long, and they were all in small pots.
> One is in hempy with 2 other strains, and they shadow her so bad that she isnt getting much light.
> Maybe Ill throw one outside to finish up and see it that helps.
> The smallest is a 3ltr pot, surprisingly she has the best bud structure though.


I started one indoors for a month last summer then put it outdoors. She yielded a little over 7 zips. Best one yet for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

zack66 said:


> I started one indoors for a month last summer then put it outdoors. She yielded a little over 7 zips. Best one yet for me.


Mine are flowering a 5 wks already, so putting her outside wont net much addl gain prolly but cant hurt


----------



## zack66 (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a pic of one of the colas on my PK. 7 weeks since switch. Another 2-3 to go. Started a thread the other day and had a couple guys saying the buds looked small and I was giving them too much N. I like to keep em" green till harvest With a few more weeks to go I think they'll be just fine!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Here's a pic of one of the colas on my PK. 7 weeks since switch. Another 2-3 to go. Started a thread the other day and had a couple guys saying the buds looked small and I was giving them too much N. I like to keep em" green till harvest With a few more weeks to go I think they'll be just fine!


Her structure looks more like the one I have that is less branchy and better colas.
I have one in 3 gal, and her buds are so lil, but she was not getting any light on the floor.
To be fair Ill give my PK one more chance,
The thing is I bought 2 clones, and if turns out they are def different phenos, or even dif strains idk
I took only one clone, and am not sure which she came from lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone selling you two dif plants as the same clones is obviously a liar, then it doesn't perform to satisfaction,,, I would not think of giving them another chance. 
Trashy people irritate me... How fucking hard is it to take a proper set of clones from a desirable plant?

edit: just as hard as it is to do it improperly from and undesirable plant... ffs.


----------



## zack66 (Mar 31, 2013)

It takes a little longer but, i've taken clone off flowering moms before and they turned out great.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Anyone selling you two dif plants as the same clones is obviously a liar, then it doesn't perform to satisfaction,,, I would not think of giving them another chance.


I totally agree.
I think the guy is just too stoned and marks em all wrong.
At least one of each strain is right IMO.
I bought 10 clones 2 each of 5 clones.
I have one GG that is 7 ft and one 2ft lol. The tall one still have a slight grapey smell, even though it looks like an OG type strain.
I have a green pk and a pink pk
My cindys one is frostier and fatter buds...
The 707s are looking different, but prolly because one is in a 2ltr hempy and one in a 2 gallon soil
The 2 purple AKs seem the same to me though


----------



## zack66 (Mar 31, 2013)

My strain really loves the nutes. It took me awhile to get it dialed in but, now it's all good. They love N and I feed up until week 7-8 then bloom nutes only. Going to veg 6 for a month then, put them outdoors with some good soil. They end up 5 ft bushes with nice big colas. And just as wide as they are tall.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

zack66 said:


> It takes a little longer but, i've taken clone off flowering moms before and they turned out great.


I took clones from my flowering Purp AK,and so far no roots 12 days


----------



## zack66 (Mar 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I totally agree.
> I think the guy is just too stoned and marks em all wrong.
> At least one of each strain is right IMO.
> I bought 10 clones 2 each of 5 clones.
> ...


Sounds like a nice arsenal of plants you have going. Good Luck!


----------



## zack66 (Mar 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I took clones from my flowering Purp AK,and so far no roots 12 days


Patience I guess. I usually give them around 17 days to root. I've been lucky the last couple times cloning. Within 2 weeks usually. I cut then put in the windowsill for 24 hours in a solo cup with a drop of superthrive mixed in. Then into straight pro mix till they take off. It's the only thing I use superthrive for.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Patience I guess. I usually give them around 17 days to root. I've been lucky the last couple times cloning. Within 2 weeks usually. I cut then put in the windowsill for 24 hours in a solo cup with a drop of superthrive mixed in. Then into straight pro mix till they take off. It's the only thing I use superthrive for.


mine are in my 5 gallon dit aero.
I need to change the water more ofterm but I am lazy and forget.
So the water might be in there from 5-12 days sometimes.
Just washed and put fresh right now though.
Some times stubborn rooters will pop for me really soon after fresh water.
I just hope I have the better pheno of the PK as a clone!
And who knows what I have as far as the GG ones, and I gave a few away, but told em that they could be either.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2013)

That be a nice looking bit tarri.Hydro, What id give for a bar of that! This green is becoming a public nuiscence lol, cant even roll a number n leave house as the reek from my fingers is turning head's and bringing allsort's of heat.
' Nice plant's too man! '


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

thoht yzall would appreciate this!







doing some gardening.. and looky what i find! i thought this was pretty neat! two diffident plants the one on the left is doing some LST of its own


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 31, 2013)

hey sixers... hope all is well!

Remember that little halloween looking kitty, Dusty, i had posted a few pics of????? the little guy i spent $1400 on to save his little life? well he got sick again. and unfortunatly he had to be put down... my girl and i cried about it, it sucks. we tried all we could, so i geuss we shouldnt be so upset. 

we do have a a little 3-4 week old kitten that we rescued just a couple days before little Dusty got sick again. so its almost like the spirit carries on. 

harvested my pre 98 bubba and have it drying/curing. my purps' main stem broke and i harvested it too. i was suprised to see it was actually fully ready at 8 weeks. the bubba took a full 10. grape ape will be coming down in a bout a week, that rounds out the fully purple budded strains. heres a shitty pic or two of the purps. smells identical to the red fruit gushers fruit snacks. not like weed at all. 


happy easter, be safe!
GO BLUE! MICHIGAN RULES!!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> That be a nice looking bit tarri.Hydro, What id give for a bar of that! This green is becoming a public nuiscence lol, cant even roll a number n leave house as the reek from my fingers is turning head's and bringing allsort's of heat.
> ' Nice plant's too man! '


Thx alot  Yeah i def. know what u mean.. I have my house smelling so crazy cause i have all sort of stunts goin on with the green. REEEEKIN. But hash is gone after a couple open windows.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry about lil dusty  those purple flowers sure are awesome though!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Dusty, I feel for ya bro.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2013)

hope everyone has a goooood day!

made myself a little desert , taking a jog down to the beach, seeing where the day takes me :]]

waffles
maple syrup
chocolate syrup
strawberry jam
bananers
1Tbsp of BUTTAHH






club 600 inspired me to throw on the whipped cream


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

Mmm, they look like crumpets!!! lekker!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7JeKO-GDa0

fuk me this funny and awfull all at the same time.

Kevin ware from louisville breaks his leg


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;AW3LgteyERc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW3LgteyERc[/video]
Damn ! ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2013)

A little banana & golden raisin bread pR0n:


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;AW3LgteyERc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW3LgteyERc[/video]
> Damn ! ...



I dont think thats what it is 








Why its news IDK. But I found this hilarious~ &#8220;Unbelievable! Their true colors are showing! Yahoohere I come!&#8221;

[h=1]Cesar Chavez ftw[/h]


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2013)

Puppy pron. Yorkie / French bulldogs 2 days old!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2013)

My wife is hoping they look like frenchies. I said dont get your hopes up, all newborns have flat faces!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2013)

24-hrs after their first tea inoculation, and they are visibly more perky:


----------



## budolskie (Mar 31, 2013)

Put a dampner on my day with yous saying the p kush is a low yielder, and only havin 3 plants I'm hoping about 5oz off the 3


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Put a dampner on my day with yous saying the p kush is a low yielder, and only havin 3 plants I'm hoping about 5oz off the 3


Well from what i understand there are 3 knows strains with that name, and some yield better than others


----------



## budolskie (Mar 31, 2013)

Hopefully I hit lucky with this bag seed haha and hopefully the sweet and dour and smelly cherry do me proud but they both smaller when flipped to 12/12


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

wtf is that machine? lol. Sure looks like some funny Chinese manufacturing shizzle.

Very cute puppies Chaka!!!They look like me when I wake up (edit, not cute, just blind)


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

I realised not so long ago it is a holiday today, haha. I started doing my invocing for last weeks work and then checked my diary, I very cleverly re-arranged a meeting today with someone and realised that he never confirmed the time, probably because he is on fukkin holiday as well, yah!!! time for a joint me thinks.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 1, 2013)

well today i deffo get the cfl in tent today couldnt be arsed yesterday, go for the pebbles and nutes on thursday.... been reading peoples journals on the wilma to see what ec, ph and temps there resivors are and how long feeding schedule are my head is batterd. so im gona put them in tent just in there cubes and hand water till thursday and hopefully iv worked out a starting point for my res and feed timer


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

aye, reading complicated things and waking and baking is not always the best thing to do bud, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 1, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/607823-nl-5-x-haze-atami.html

found that d m8 think im gona go off this but i see he starts to get problems on day 20 or so couple days after he flipped light


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

i've just been reading upon hydro feeding and from what i can gather you can do a couple of ways, firstly just top the res up with plain water to your res and dump out and refill once a week or you caan arse on daily taking ph readings and ec and work out how much food the plans taking on board and add nutes plus water.

the second being a shit load more precise but you'll constantly be riding the edge of whats happening balance wise. the first means you will constantly underfeed your plants. or there's the half way house of mixing a low amount of nutes but not just plain water. 

I'm going to get a waterfarm and go with plan A first. then see if i can go onto the third option.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 1, 2013)

The weekly change I was gona do but also top up with nutes, water daily as I'm checking the temps, well I planned on that


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've just been reading upon hydro feeding and from what i can gather you can do a couple of ways, firstly just top the res up with plain water to your res and dump out and refill once a week or you caan arse on daily taking ph readings and ec and work out how much food the plans taking on board and add nutes plus water.
> 
> the second being a shit load more precise but you'll constantly be riding the edge of whats happening balance wise. the first means you will constantly underfeed your plants. or there's the half way house of mixing a low amount of nutes but not just plain water.
> 
> I'm going to get a waterfarm and go with plan A first. then see if i can go onto the third option.


Yeah, seems to be a balancing act. I honestly only change my res once every two-three weeks during veg, and at least every 2 weeks in flowering. It just depends how big your res is imo. I think people tend to get a little too anal with it and dump a ton of money down the drain. I've heard of people not changing their res the entire time except when they flip to 12/12. I think that might be a little out there unless you had a massive res, and few plants or something. I think 2 weeks is a good rule of thumb. If you're growing out of a 5 gallon bucket though you probably want to do it every week imo.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2013)

Forgot to mention, considering all the food pics I've been sporting, but I'm up to 155-lbs now (11% body fat).
The gift from the Worm Faerie has definitely helped ignite my appetite.

Thank you Worm Faerie!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 1, 2013)

shit ya'll can down some sweets that's for sure. [youtube]-Eg5ZbYEDFs[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2013)

On the other side of the spectrum:

[video=youtube_share;Op1i0B8-dJA]http://youtu.be/Op1i0B8-dJA[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

thumbs down


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2013)

Switched blubs today (last night).

























[video=youtube_share;wBc6XhTYGYU]http://youtu.be/wBc6XhTYGYU[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 1, 2013)

so my bastard dogs just figured out how to hop the fence. for fucks sake these fuckers,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 1, 2013)

Pics:




















Scrog is back in action, replete and resplendent under amber waves of Super HPS courtesy of the fine indoor lighting gurus at Eye for their fine Hortilux brand of fine bulbs used to grow fine indoor plants, be that rosemary, or perhaps parsely or sage, if you have the thyme... hmmmm, yes.... quite.

The white balance settings for this cheapo Canon works pretty good. 















You might never know it was under 600w HPS until I fiddled with the controls...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys. I had a good time yesterday at the gentle barn. It's a rescue shelter for abused farm animals. Definitely a good vibe to be around.

I snapped a couple pics of the plants too. I think they've been in 12/12 for 2 weeks now. Chernobyl, and Sour D.


Goats, sheep, pig ear, chickens (sitting, fuzzy, and golden), llama, turkey, peacock, horse, donkey, cows


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

this dont look a poor cow anymore thanks to the gentle barn lol


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 1, 2013)

Not to be insensitive... But now it kind of looks like dinner  Nice pics man. Looks like a great place to support!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

i like the cows hair cut.


----------



## zVice (Apr 1, 2013)

think it's a cow lick

[video=youtube;6zXDo4dL7SU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU[/video]



hornedfrog2000 said:


> i like the cows hair cut.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

The hairdo on that thing is hilarious!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah....think "Moe".

If we can find a "Larry" and a "Curly" then we will have a set.

:0)

JD


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 1, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7JeKO-GDa0
> 
> fuk me this funny and awfull all at the same time.
> 
> Kevin ware from louisville breaks his leg


Second time this year ive watched a HORRIBLE sports injury live. i saw that baltimore/pats game in the playoffs live too. those were both disturbing.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> i like the cows hair cut.


I haddnt even noticed the do lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

So ' suprise suprise '
I got my set-up back to norm. And even got a few PIC'S lol, man its gooooooood to have the tent full again!


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

so why aint ya posted the pics? are we not worthy?


----------



## zVice (Apr 1, 2013)

seedling pr0n, the chocolate heaven


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So ' suprise suprise '
> I got my set-up back to norm. And even got a few PIC'S lol, man its gooooooood to have the tent full again!


Effin Comp. playing up, just shut down n re-started, although i should have uploaded the snap's first!





Anyhow...

Caseyband x Lemon Qleaner












And atlast the long awaited return of the Pineapple clone only that's took me years to get a cut back. One of my Fav. plant's its Cindy99 x Nev. Haze and never stops suprising me.






This thing reeks as much as the Cheese, Liver's or my DOG. Last time i grew 2 and had to use the tent to dry in through the filter wich i dont with other's. Its also one of my better cropper's at 8-9 weeks. This is her around 7.






But doubt it will fit in here to dry 






cgg


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

looks spot on that does cinders mate, is the smell really hazy? petunia oils smells?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

Na its not the usual Haze, to me its more like a Pineapple fuel. The Pineapple cut greenjambo used to grow was from same grower, that was seemingly the straight c99 Pine pheno that was used to x with his other Fav. the long flowering Nevel's Haze, this finnishes up around 9 week's no prob's and its been kept between a few ( tight ass ) grower's for a bit.
Around here its like how Pukka said people will part as soon as they know its cheese down his way, well its kinda the same, those who have had it will pay on the basis its the ' Piny ' before they see it. ( Smell before you see too  )


----------



## blunt8175 (Apr 1, 2013)

I had the exact same cut of the pineapple gave it to a so called experienced Gardner that fucked it I was devastated to loose it for ages.great plant


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 1, 2013)

that seedling looks like a stripper that just ripped off her shit and threw it across the stage.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 1, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals about to upload some pics in a few.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 1, 2013)

Look at theses sexy ladies ready for chop shortly. Day 57 of flower Girls Scout Cookies bag seed is the strain. Peace Out & Stay Litt!!View attachment 2596910View attachment 2596911View attachment 2596912View attachment 2596913


----------



## blunt8175 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lookin good mate,I ain't had a decent nights sleep since I ran out of herb. Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Nightmare. Blunt


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 1, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> Lookin good mate,I ain't had a decent nights sleep since I ran out of herb. Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Nightmare. Blunt


Have you tried Sleepy time tea or taking Benadryl (Dipenhydramine Hydrochloride)?

BTW thats not a like for for your lack of sleep, just relating as I had the same problem after quitting drinking


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 1, 2013)

This g13WW is starting to put out a lot of trichs! I'm getting real excited!


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 1, 2013)

i got some already done white widow from g13s. very nice smoke. and dense buds. and super frosty.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 1, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> i got some already done white widow from g13s. very nice smoke. and dense buds. and super frosty.


I think I'll probably be keeping it all for personal because I think I'll only get around a zip... Newb and couldn't figure out a deficiency. Got a smoke review by chance? Would like to know what kind of flavors I'm waiting for


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

That looks amazing jhod.

Rock solid bud and almost ' Black '. Look's kind of like the DOG i done that i helped colour with some ice on the pot at night. Realy greasy looking leave's  Must have some nice flav's in there! The purple Caseyband x ive got flushing has a real sweet/sour smell taste i cant get enough of.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, here is my entry for the contest.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

Did someone say contest? lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Did someone say contest? lol


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank's for all the nice comment's on the Pic's guy's. I'm going to try do a start to finnish grow report on the Pineapple cut, ( which will be the first in a while with all the back n forth ive had last couple years ). 
I've got one in Veg. that has had to be bent back as its out growing the area and no space in the tent,and i aint cutting anything bigger than snip's for clone's untill i can! So that should be a good one to start with a small clone and try a new journal mabe lmbo hahah, na' i'll try.......
Without going on about it too much here's a dried cola from last run






' Ginger Pube's ' 






This is the best part of the last 2 i done. As you can see one is dry with the top from the second hanging. 
The were flipped quite small as they continue to stretch for a few weeks and grew the standard ' Christmas Tree ' style. Realy good allrounder for grow/weight/quality/. 






Nuff Said


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Morning 6ers. Nearly fell off me chair when I saw Cinders posting pr0n. He remembered to take his camera this time, yah! Looking grand there mate!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2013)

well im going for the clay pebbles today and my seedlings are just going under the 400mh, 
do i steak the dripper into the rockwool cube or just near it in the pebbles? 

ive read how to prepare the pebbles like so once ive been over the shop for pebbles and picked my seedlings up from my m8s cfl il be away to work on them


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 2, 2013)

anyone see that AWESOME perfromance of Little Wing on the "late night with jimmy fallon"? im not sure who it was playing the guitar but he was great, they did the song justice and thats not always what happens. questlove played the drums...... id like to knoe who it was.

BTW this pre 98 bubba is addictive as hell. now i dont want to smoke my other strains, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2013)

well the tents set up again with 400mh in, im going to sort the pebbles out today and get them ready for my pineapple going in. I cant seem to get my temp controller going just like nothing there when my fans plugged in but both fans working... so the lights on intake and out take both on and clip on fan going all zipped up see what the temp gets to by the time am back with pebbles


----------



## budolskie (Apr 2, 2013)

well the hottest its getting is 25c thats just with out take, intake and clip on fan running with the 400mh in so im happy with that now see how cold it gets over night so i can adjust the eco heater so it doesnt drop below 18c going now for the pebbles so should be few more pics either tonight or tomorrow morning, never seen my seedlings either for few days since my m8 took them under his cfl


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning 6ers. Nearly fell off me chair when I saw Cinders posting pr0n. He remembered to take his camera this time, yah! Looking grand there mate!


Cheers mucker, want some more ?? Just done a D.S.T style qwerl run 

This was from a small amount of fine trim off my last cheese, and DOG plants. I only had about 35 ml of iso left, but got a good return and stoked 

Look's nothing....






Then.... First scrape






And the BLOB'S of goodness!







Off for a blast !!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2013)

Hold tight when u blast off cinders mate lol. I just ground up some fine trim too, just neeed to sort out my work bag to drain it lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

On you go the west one! My bags need a clean too, i was keeping that alcohol to do so and was going to make some hash with ice, but everytime i see the oil's folk's are making i could'nt help myself. I gave this a go the other week with an even smaller amount, but realy suprised with this return on the qwick wash. Deff. better than the dark green gear from stem's 
I just need to get a bit more practice with the hairdryer to catch up to D's standard


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

Just thought i'd let the guy's like me who see all these amazind plants and hash/oil and wonder

IT WAS YUMMMMMMY MMMMMMMMM SWeeeeeeeeeeT With a DOG biff chaser, although i dont know which was chasing wich


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2013)

.about the contest.Aprils fools..hahaa!!!.did anyone get that? . nice pubes cinderz mate.


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2013)

peer group coersion lol. Heres my effort with quick wash quick dried erl.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

A little suggestion for you qwerl guys (or ice/bubblel making). Once you have scraped the bowl and put your lumps into the little container you are using. Pop the container on top of a radiator for an hour or so, then when you go back you will have a nice even consistent product of gooeyness.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

So nice they should be posted twice!
Drooling for the erl... I gots to get my sqwerl on! 




Cindyguygrower said:


> Thank's for all the nice comment's on the Pic's guy's. I'm going to try do a start to finnish grow report on the Pineapple cut, ( which will be the first in a while with all the back n forth ive had last couple years ).
> I've got one in Veg. that has had to be bent back as its out growing the area and no space in the tent,and i aint cutting anything bigger than snip's for clone's untill i can! So that should be a good one to start with a small clone and try a new journal mabe lmbo hahah, na' i'll try.......
> Without going on about it too much here's a dried cola from last run
> 
> ...






mr west said:


> peer group coersion lol. Heres my effort with quick wash quick dried erl.






Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .about the contest.Aprils fools..hahaa!!!.did anyone get that? . nice pubes cinderz mate.


Its not like any of us can be forgetful potheads  No, I didnt catch that one lol. I know 3 special days, my mothers b-day, my b-day, and 4/20.


Mernin sixas. 
Dippy wake n bake,,, may top it off with some southern charm


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2013)

qwerl and bub hash


orbit time....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Dam G looks like you'll be orbiting V645 Centauri


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

That looks killer right there. Looks like gravel. And west yours looks like cork or something. Wild stuff guys.

Totally missed the april fools day bit. What a bunch of stoners we are.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Dam G looks like you'll be orbiting V645 Centauri


hope to fall just short of that star............................................................4.20 light yrs away

good one whodat.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

DOG ice/bubble hash...FUK YEH!
















I done my 4:20 hit at 4:00, its the new 420, but even better, it's 20 minutes earlier!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Right, I am off to get even more stoned at the Grey Area. Catch you all later on.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2013)

It seems I have a cat burglar.
this cat

brings a young kitten (eyes are not quite open) to the porch to show us and sets the kitten down while another mother cat with a new litter loves on the other cat and kitten. As soon as this cat is distracted the other cat picks up the kitten and takes it to her litter which happens to be in an unused dog hose that is in a fenced area-very secure and safe
A short time later this white cat brings another kitten to the porch and it is a repeat of the earlier performance. Later that night I found that cat is the house and pulled out a bed and found another kitten. I went to the porch and called the other cat and her are the kittens and the burglar


the first pic is the cat checking on her babies, but she won't get any closer.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> ' Ginger Pube's '
> 
> Nuff Said


FANTA FANNY!!!!!!  nice work cinders fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

that's crackers cof, catnapped!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

DST said:


> DOG ice/bubble hash...FUK YEH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deep dark dog eeeerrrrrl. enjoy.

everyone's throwing down, gen cinders and westy. i'm going to have to get my shit together and get some knocked up


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 2, 2013)

All that hash is looking nice. I can't wait to make my own again. I got my second light yesterday in the mail. Next Tuesday I get to order a tent. I didn't want one but it's the easiest way to have every thing I want crammed in my 10x10 room. Not to mention my girls need more room before they go outside. So in 2 weeks after my tent arrives I will pull 5 of them and put them into flowering instead of waiting to move them all outside. The clones I pull off should have more than enough time to veg inside and out. Now I'm going to smoke up and veg myself on the couch.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

genuity said:


> hope to fall just short of that star............................................................4.20 light yrs away
> 
> good one whodat.


Really? I didn't know haha I just googled close stars.

thats cool cof, you'll be wondering what to do with all of them soon  

all this hash is so lovely! I do have a TINY bit of trim... Prob not enough lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> thats cool cof, you'll be wondering what to do with all of them soon


Does anyone want any good mousers?


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Afternoon 6! Just checking in before I head out for the day.

Some sexy pics going on in here! 18 days until the madness begins! Hope everyone is well

Oh and cof my kitty is preggo right now so I'm good on the mousers lol. 

Stay lifted and see ya'll tonight!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

D's got to go one better every time Eh! 
Looks delicious man.

bassman, thanks for comment in rep


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

At least the kidnapped kittens are being watched after. That's so wild. I'm worried about the tiny cries of kittens in some abandoned dog house around here.

Cool stuff cof.


----------



## CaptainBlast (Apr 2, 2013)

my girls are finally in flowering 

first time growing but so far so good 

View attachment 2597750View attachment 2597752View attachment 2597753


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

CaptainBlast said:


> my girls are finally in flowering
> 
> first time growing but so far so good
> 
> View attachment 2597750View attachment 2597752View attachment 2597753


Make room, we got another future grow addict on the way! Looking good cap. 
My first "real" run was a smashing success, that was it for me,,, forever in love with growing ganja. 
Cant you see what this woman has done to me!
[video=youtube;gCXQycyN_Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs[/video]



"justice" system... its a system for sure,,, just I think not.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/spike-law-enforcement-assassinations-raises-fears-155645755.html


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

It's water hash, or bubble/ice, whatever you want to call it, lol. Maar niet erl jongen!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> deep dark dog eeeerrrrrl. enjoy.
> 
> everyone's throwing down, gen cinders and westy. i'm going to have to get my shit together and get some knocked up


Who's getting knocked up? lol.



curious old fart said:


> Does anyone want any good mousers?
> 
> 
> cof


Can you FedEx one to my friend in Amsterdam who is suffering from a bout of mieces! And he hate them to pieces!



Cindyguygrower said:


> D's got to go one better every time Eh!
> Looks delicious man.


Now now, just sharing pics of my wares, lol.

Nice day in the Dam, sunny but a bit windy. Cycled 12km to my clients only to turn up and find I had left the bike keys in my storage cupboard door, ooops. Risked leaving the bike outside the office building and luckily it was still there when I got out....phew. The cycle back was a pain as the wind was proper in my fizog!


----------



## Big Lil' Deuce (Apr 2, 2013)

Well here I am with my final update for this round of crops. Oh the times we had. It seems like just yesterday they started poking out of the soil and now... I... I promised myself I wasn't going to cry but... Now they are all grown up. I had to fight off many a nanner, but I did my job and got these girls ready for their next step in life without any sign of impregnation.



But unfortunately my parenting was not always popular, for one of my girls was driven to work the pole...


Ok, back to business. 2 of the 6 plants were ready to come down, the other 4 I would have loved to squeeze another 1-2 weeks out of but unfortunately my friends Landlord is due to stop by for "possible construction" that may take place. Thankfully he was able to postpone the visit long enough to chop, trim, hang and jar these ladies.



They were dry enough for jars, and after weigh in, 1 plant was over 2 oz., 4 over 1 and a half oz. and 1 was just over an Oz. After a little more drying I'm sure total dry weight will be about 8 oz. Not bad for dealing with cool temps, slow growth and nanners. Hopefully once the landlord does what he needs to do, we can start another round. I'm thinking of a real grow tent instead of the homemade one, and some solid genetics. All in all, no complaints here. Happy Growing 6er's!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2013)

When I first moved into my house I had some mice. I put out like 5 traps, and put dog food on them. Left the house for like 3 hours, and every trap was set off, and like 3 mice were in them and blood trails from the other couple. I actually ended up killing like 10 mice. Killed like 5 of them by hand. They would get into my dogs food bag and I would sneak up on the little fuckers and destroy them.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2013)

Evening 6rs,arse clenchin moment for me lol!! Came home from McDonalds to find old bill parked outside,came in checked the girls,shut the window n heard a car door slam. Looked out window again,now theres a van and 4 coppers walkin up the street,stopped at ma gate (by this time am thinkin out the back n leave the mrs to it lol only kiddin) then just at that they went straight in across the rd n brot the guy out in handcuffs. Holy fuck a need clean boxers pronto*....

(Ps am in the UK)


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone say quick wash?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 2, 2013)

everyone showin up mighty nice over here 

*DST -* wow 








*CGG* - looking good bro 

*Captain* - impressive 

*Big LiL *- nice work 


*yo Mah -* i did a search under Bambu looking to add to my avy collection 
an dis came up ha one of my favs 






*Bill* dats nice whuts quick wash


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Qwiso, quick wash iso.
Or if you prefer everclear


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn Deuce, failing as a father.  One of your girls on the pole. lol You should have paid more attention to her when she was growing up. lol Thats funny bro.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have a city rental inspection in two days. Been cleaning like a mad man. Have my ozone gen running full tilt.... Yeah, I shouldn't be doing it in a rental, but I haven't damaged anything. Kind of nervous about it. The city just comes in and makes sure the house isn't a slum from what I understand. It was actually really good timing. I'm just worried the smell has permeated the walls or something... idk. Anyone run into this before? Just glad I haven't damaged the property in any way.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Just cook a curry the day they are coming. Or, alternatively if you can't be arsed doing that. Go out and buy some Cumin powder, couple of teaspoons and some water and throw that into a hot frying pan. Then your house will smell like curry...eh voila!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Evening 6! So I've noticed I've been slacking on the pr0n so I went and grabbed some shots for ya.
Filling up nicely. May is going to be a good month 

Flower pr0n time!



Veg/flower pr0n,2 autos with mothers lol(fuckin freebies)


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Giggles, did you get the rep/msg. I never heard back if the fairy turned up on the farm for you?

Anyway 6ers, one must go to bed, I have got work tomorrow (I suppose), among other MORE important things, lol. VAT time seems to come round rather quickly these days, frekkin frukkin taxman.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been trying to get ahold of you bro. 

It wouldn't let me . The fairy landed and now I've gotta see what ones will be good outdoors  
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.





*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 2, 2013)

> I'm just worried the smell has permeated the walls or something.


no *mike jackson -horned frog *- not the walls the softer things like couch, drapes, carpet an shit likadat 




*gig- *a nice full house spread you got there - an a nie assortment of leaf variations 


gluck


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

cool bru! you must have got that fairy right pissed up as she missed a few of her stops on the last journey, lmao....fukkin drunken fairy's, you gotta watch out for em!



giggles26 said:


> I've been trying to get ahold of you bro.
> 
> It wouldn't let me . The fairy landed and now I've gotta see what ones will be good outdoors
> *
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> no *mike jackson -horned frog *- not the walls the softer things like couch, drapes, carpet an shit likadat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, ya I'd hope there is, there is about 11 different strains in there lol


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 2, 2013)

Got some new pics for you guys to enjoy today when i watered. Hope everyone and their ladies are doing well!View attachment 2598555View attachment 2598556View attachment 2598557


----------



## zack66 (Apr 2, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Got some new pics for you guys to enjoy today when i watered. Hope everyone and their ladies are doing well!View attachment 2598555View attachment 2598556View attachment 2598557


That's beautiful man! What strain?


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 2, 2013)

1st two are Purple OG Kush bagseed (I think it's the #18 strain, but can't say for sure), the last is Chemdawg. Not sure who that is from either, I picked the clone up from my dealer. They only look this good because I finally figured out how to use my damn camera lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Any of you guys have any experience with a Solis Tek ballast?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2013)

nope giggles.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

DST said:


> cool bru! you must have got that fairy right pissed up as she missed a few of her stops on the last journey, lmao....fukkin drunken fairy's, you gotta watch out for em!


Aye the Fairy like's a bevvy
[video=youtube;MVJK1Sl6My8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVJK1Sl6My8[/video]

This is something that always give's me the giggle's, great song hahah
( unsensored you can guess the word they used instead of ' silly old bum ' ) This was a joke song the band done that ended up so popular it got in the chart's. Its bring's back the few year's! lmbo


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> nope giggles.


Me either, I've just been reading about them and they are suppose to be a smart ballast.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

Never heard of that ballast man, you would'nt want to see my light's :O But they do the job 
There's some giggle's for ya though, i dont know if its the early ' wake n bake ' but im still laughing and got that song in my head. Should have took it easy and left the sqerl !


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Just cook a curry the day they are coming. Or, alternatively if you can't be arsed doing that. Go out and buy some Cumin powder, couple of teaspoons and some water and throw that into a hot frying pan. Then your house will smell like curry...eh voila!


hahaha... IDK I might make bacon or something. It's early in the morning. I would look a little weird cooking up some curry at 10am I think. I don't think we have as big of an Indian population here as you do. Curry fucking stinks though. Hopefully it only takes them a little while. I think they just check things like the water heater, furnace, look for mold and stuff like that.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

Incence stick's


----------



## budolskie (Apr 3, 2013)

must been stoned yesterday haha.... changed from my dimmable ballast to my 600w old magnetic in the cuboard and when iv plugged the 600 in i plugged it in wrong socket and woke up this morning thinking that light just be off went had a look fans were off room temp was 34c ha could of only just went up within the half hour after light should of went off i think


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

eh? your temps went up when the light went off? you get nice weather up North lad? lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 3, 2013)

na i ment i plugged the plug back in wrong socket and light was on i tho it should been off so checked and all the fans were off but light on temps 34c haha then i noticed the light was plug in wrong socket what times on haha


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

aaaah, gotcha. I had a similar scenario when I bought my 600. I decdied to cheap on the timer and didn't bother buying a new one. Went away for the weekend and 48 hours of light and little air extration had the little yins frazzled.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 3, 2013)

lucky this was just a half hour or so but could see them all drooping and that before i got off, well my m8 ended up at work yesterday so i couldnt go for the pebbles but we going this morning then i will be rinsing them and setting my heater for lights out, then leaving them to soak while i go pick my seedling ups then be back to plant them and will deffo have pics up the day and a thread going haha to many bongs in the morning and i dont do shit for hours


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> hahaha... IDK I might make bacon or something. It's early in the morning. I would look a little weird cooking up some curry at 10am I think. I don't think we have as big of an Indian population here as you do. Curry fucking stinks though. Hopefully it only takes them a little while. I think they just check things like the water heater, furnace, look for mold and stuff like that.


Brew up a pot of coffee.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

Bake a cake!!!!!! just don't make it a medible one (in case they ask for a piece, lol).....


----------



## blunt8175 (Apr 3, 2013)

Morning 6ers how's tricks,good I hope. The sun is shining here which is a great start to the day. Got the nephew and neice and its hard work keeping them occupied lol.Not been able to get pics of my ladies as there at my back 24/7 but Will get a few when lights come on. Had to remove the lower fan leaves from the kush plant as they were that big they were blocking the light from getting to the branches,topped her so she will bush out a bit. All in all I can't complain plus the ph perfect seems to be working as still no sign of any defs. Will defo put pics up some time today yous all take it easy.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Brew up a pot of coffee.


 Two pots! Three pots ! Four! More!
[video=youtube;WDM4Xdnb9w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDM4Xdnb9w4&amp;list=RD02-6jhuhsG-7w[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey 600

Florida is one of the WORST states in the USA for drug laws
20 grams of bud is a felony
22plants is a felony.
But here is some good news.

MANATEE -- Charges of growing marijuana will not be pursued against Robert Jordan, the Parrish man whose wife suffers from amyotrophic lateral sclerosis and smokes it daily to relieve her ALS symptoms.


"No action will be taken on the charges," Assistant State Attorney Brian Iten announced in a memorandum Tuesday.
Jordan, 64, was referred for prosecution after the Manatee County Sheriff's Office discovered two mature pot plants and 21 seedlings on his Parrish property in February.


Jordan told deputies he grew the cannabis solely for medicinal use by his wife, Cathy.
Iten's memorandum stated a State Attorney's office investigation confirmed the truth of what Robert Jordan told law enforcement about the marijuana grown at his home.


"A review of Mrs. Jordan's medical records, supplied through counsel, and telephone contact with Dr. Denis Petro, a neurologist who last examined Mrs. Jordan, con
firmed ... that the defendant could not accomplish the same objective using a less-offensive alternative," Iten wrote in his memo.
Reached in Tallahassee Tuesday where he and his wife are lobbying the Legislature to pass a medical marijuana bill, Jordan was jubilant about the decision.
"I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders," he said. "Happy, excited, grateful, all of the above."


Asked if he would continue to grow marijuana at his Parrish home for his wife's needs, Jordan said he didn't know.

"That is an interesting question," Jordan said. "I have to defer to my lawyer about that."

The Jordan's Stuart-based lawyer, Michael Minardi, said growing marijuana is still illegal in Florida and he couldn't recommend that Robert Jordan continue to do it.

"I can't advocate anyone to grow cannabis," Minardi said. "Technically, it is still illegal. But if it does happen again, hopefully the state attorney will see it's for a legitimate usage."


Manatee Sheriff Brad Steube said he understands Iten's decision.

"The State Attorney's Office is making their decision based on current case law in the state of Florida," Steube said Tuesday. "We support their decision."
Minardi said possessing less than 20 grams of marijuana is still a first-degree misdemeanor punishable by up to one year in jail but a medical-use defense eliminated convictions in some cases.


"The State Attorney's memorandum clearly shows the dismissal of the charge follows the medical necessity defense," Minardi said. "The bottom line is that the harm to society is less than the harm to her."


Steube said deputies came to the Jordan home in February because a real estate agent showing a vacant house next door saw marijuana growing in the Jordan's yard and called the sheriff's office.


Robert Jordan told deputies the marijuana was strictly for his wife but it had to be checked out, Steube said.

"We had no way of verifying, so we wrote the report and sent it to the state attorney who checked it out," Steube said.

Asked what might happen should Robert Jordan continue to grow marijuana, Steube replied, "I don't have a comment on that."

Robert Jordan said he appreciated the State Attorney's Office reached the same conclusions he has reached.

"There is no medicine for ALS," Jordan said. "Everything is experimental. This is the only thing that works."


Jordan previously rejected a plea deal from the State Attorney's Office, saying be believed he has done nothing wrong and that any other husband who loved his wife would do the same thing.


The plea deal would have forbidden him to grow marijuana for medical purposes for a year, he said.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hemlock, I want to start off by saying your user name is the name of the closest village to my house. I grew up in Florida and am amazed at that article. I think it's great. I got caught as a kid there with mj 3x. The last time they tried to make it a fellony. They have a stupid three strikes law for misd. If you get three of the same misd. than they can charge you as a fellon. Maybe they have changed that since '93. Well after 2 weeks of studing,I hope I'm ready because today I take the accuplacer test to see if I can go for the degree I mentioned awhile ago. It's the first no wake and bake in 2 years since I got off parole. As you guys can tell,my grammer and spelling sucks. Luckily I need mainly math skills for what I want to do. I've reviewed several algebra websites hopeing for the best. It's been 20 years since I have had any type of academic test.


----------



## erocla (Apr 3, 2013)

View attachment 2598900View attachment 2598901 Brand new to the 600 club and wasnt really sure the best way to run the fan and everything so i threw it together the best i thought and decided to post pics for some feedback. Btw does anyone know why my leafs are curling at the tips like that?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

You are making the fan work harder than it needs to be. If I'm seeing things right the fan draws air in and pushes it through the duct/ light/ duct combo. If so there are a couple things... first you are using ducting that isn't needed. You can put the fan after the light making it light/ duct/ fan/ duct out. Will remove an adapter and some turns from the ducting and give you negative pressure instead of positive. Also, you fan is pulling in hot air drawing from the top of the tent. If you draw from lower in the tent the air will be cooler.

I'd say just take everything off the left side of the light, and basically switch the left ducting/ fan for the right ducting.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 3, 2013)

well been for my pebbles and been to get my seedling but 2 of them are fucked as dried out when he at work yesterday he said the 4 had went but 2 pulled back round today iv left them with him see if the other 2 pull round, hopefully they do as i wana do 4 of the same strain in my wilma as its gona be my first time


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

You can definitely get rid of some of the ducting, so either do what Jig has suggested (if your lights are pricier than your fan), but if your fan is pricier than your lights mount that so it blows air through the light, but get shot of the ducting leading up to it, just attach it straight to the light. Heat being sucked over a 600 can run at higher temps than the fans often recommend.

And welcome.

Sorry to hear about the seedling Budolskie, glad you got yer pebbles, feels like I been hearing about you getting them for weeks, lol..too many wake and bakes lad!







erocla said:


> View attachment 2598900View attachment 2598901 Brand new to the 600 club and wasnt really sure the best way to run the fan and everything so i threw it together the best i thought and decided to post pics for some feedback. Btw does anyone know why my leafs are curling at the tips like that?





jigfresh said:


> You are making the fan work harder than it needs to be. If I'm seeing things right the fan draws air in and pushes it through the duct/ light/ duct combo. If so there are a couple things... first you are using ducting that isn't needed. You can put the fan after the light making it light/ duct/ fan/ duct out. Will remove an adapter and some turns from the ducting and give you negative pressure instead of positive. Also, you fan is pulling in hot air drawing from the top of the tent. If you draw from lower in the tent the air will be cooler.
> 
> I'd say just take everything off the left side of the light, and basically switch the left ducting/ fan for the right ducting.
> 
> Welcome to the club.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 3, 2013)

Well whodat soil is mixed up its at buddys house I grow at we doing test run it cost me 289 with admendments for 9 plants havnt got the tea supplies yet maybe next week or so not in rush since ime not in flower


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 3, 2013)

If it works great Wich ime shure it will will take the plunge and do all 36 plants with it going to be pricey is why we doing test run for we dnt fuck shit up haha all new at this poop stuff I've done organic nutes but not played with poo yet


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 3, 2013)

Just made some Gummi BadKittyStyle


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> If it works great Wich ime shure it will will take the plunge and do all 36 plants with it going to be pricey is why we doing test run for we dnt fuck shit up haha all new at this poop stuff I've done organic nutes but not played with poo yet


Man that is expensive!


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Man that is expensive!


Ya at first but like the lime and some of the other admendments are in like 50 pound bags cause that's all there was. So would just need more of few things so second mix would be pro mix and couple things


----------



## budolskie (Apr 3, 2013)

i know dst m8 dons sorting me a couple cuts for the seeds just waiting them to root so give me a little more time, the lad at grow shop says everywhere round here soft water buy when i check on internet it says hard water.... is there any differnce and is he only telling me this so i buy the soft as he needs to order the hard, he also said everyone is using soft round here i didnt wana give him my exact loacation


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

how big are your containers!? That does sound like allot for only 9 plants "normal" size


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> how big are your containers!? That does sound like allot for only 9 plants "normal" size


Guess I should of.worded it diffrent ime stoned it cost me 289 for everything soil we mixed will do 9 plants and will have left over admendments
We use 10 gallon fabric pots and fill them evenly they dnt get 10 gallons each we just spread them out and shovel it in till all are evenly filled


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

I think most people use super soil only in the bottom half of their pots. The top half they usually put regular soil.

EDIT: I guess we aren't talking about super soil. I'll just stop talking as I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 3, 2013)

Is that super soil I mixed or ur mix


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

You made a base supersoil to be supplemented with guano kelp tea, 100% of the container should be that soil.... call came in... be back

Its hotter than "roots" which is subs soil base, but its not as hot as subs finished soil. First of all I like doing this because I love making teas (you can supplement with any ferts though, def not full strength) but I dont have to worry about burning younger or more sensitive plants with it. I pop my s33ds in small cells (like the flats of veggie plants you see for sale) with seed mix and castings,,, then about a week later they go into party cups with this mix straight up with no issues. 

Just water, tea, and molasses from then on to harvest. Iv taken sample buds around week 5-6 right when and after my tea use is its heaviest and even with a quick dry the smoke was very smooth, flavorful, and the ash came out pure white... Something to ponder on eh. Even with that though I still like to slow down with the tea towards the end, I want some natural fading and finishing. 


Damn, see what happens when I drink coffee  


Anyway, this is just what Iv been doing. I hope it works as well for you as it does for me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 3, 2013)

Didn't think it was super soil and ya jig that's what I use to call nice soil super soil till I learned awhile back there was an actuall.super soil 


And yes using just that mix in pots nothing ealse


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know what I'm talking about.



un-liked lol

The original post was good bro! 

the last part~~~ "dont change what you are doing based on what I say though" 

I fear someone taking my advice and fucking up their garden  I need some kind of disclaimer in my sig.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 3, 2013)

mr west said:


> Hold tight when u blast off cinders mate lol. I just ground up some fine trim too, just neeed to sort out my work bag to drain it lol.


lol. i just got done samplin' some fine "purps #2" yummy-ness. still using my handicapped volcano atm. im gonna have to break down and do what u guys do with yur trim if i dont get another vape soon. still considering that pax ploom thingy. 

the scissor hash from this purps is seriously like i was cutting up fruit snacks, and im scraping of the chunks of mashed up fruit snacks. has zero weed/skunky taste. craziest thing ive ever smoked. i suppose ill be trying to keep this strain for in the future. this could be a $$ maker.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 3, 2013)

just to butt in about the soil thing.... ive been using this Oregonism XL stuff from roots organics, mixed with their original potting mix and a good 33% perlite or so. its working out VERY VERY good for me so far... ive been trying all sorts of things, from super soil type recipes to pro-mix/this and that. so far the roots organics is killin it for me... i use their buddha bloom/grow as well. and i have their Trinity bio-cat, but im not even sure wtf it does really. but ive really found what im sticking with at this point. 

just thought id butt in!  good day sixers!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

A zillion ways to skin a cat 

who the hell skins cats anyways?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

My Herijuana is suuuuper sticky and the smell has gotten better after 5 weeks flowering.

My short purple plant (Gods Gift?)has no pistils now for a few weeks, so maybe she is done?
She is a breeding project, except IKD how to do it honestly.
Pollinated by a Stank Ape Male

My other Gods Gift (as labelled) is huge and is filling out well and her funk blows in my window all day.
This one has no purple at all.

pic has a heri front and Tall pheno GG back right

Breeder GG purple short pheno

Herijuana

Purple AK

Kens GDP


Tall non purple GG pheno in the last 2 pics
Others out there not pictured


AS you can see I am working on making my OD plants legal with a this fence I am building that is bolted shut


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well 6er's, I did good enough on my test that I can take what ever courses I need with out taking the small bus. Well I took 20 clones off my 10 girls last night. Hopefully I don't kill them this time. I do have a dome and heat mat now and rabid rooters. I picked out the five I want to put into flower in 2 weeks. Last night I fed them some big bloom with their normal feeding on them 5 only. I have some open sesame, should I wait till I put them into flower to use it, or a week before. I'm not use to the indoor stuff and the nutes. Just thought i'd ask for advice from the experts. Thanks.


----------



## blindbaby (Apr 3, 2013)

i have a 600 in a tent. last run, i ran just four gods in it. i got ten oz. i have a 1000 outside the tent. i plan on maxing out at 8 under that. yes. the girls need elbow room. and after flowering begins, trim away leaves that hide bud sites. let the light on em. selective pruning. the more i grow. the less i smoke. go figure.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 3, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> just to butt in about the soil thing.... ive been using this Oregonism XL stuff from roots organics, mixed with their original potting mix and a good 33% perlite or so. its working out VERY VERY good for me so far... ive been trying all sorts of things, from super soil type recipes to pro-mix/this and that. so far the roots organics is killin it for me... i use their buddha bloom/grow as well. and i have their Trinity bio-cat, but im not even sure wtf it does really. but ive really found what im sticking with at this point.
> 
> just thought id butt in!  good day sixers!


Ime done with roots organic.I.always get soil knats everytime


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ime done with roots organic.I.always get soil knats everytime


The only time i ever used 707 Roots organic I had it terrible.
I thought it was the soil...now I know.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

lets see the stank ape basssman!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> lets see the stank ape basssman!!


Ok lemme grab her out and snap a few


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello my good friends. 

Well today was some day. Although I must say, most days leading up to it where just as wracked with excitment, tension, angst, and a whole bunch of other stuff mainly involved with having a big fuck off cheesey grin on yer face 24/7, lol.

So, today my wife had her 10 week scan, and our little baby popped right up on the screen as soon as the women touched my wifes belly with the whatsisname It has a nice strong heart beat and all its little limbs are in place. We will get a scan in another 9 weeks, and that will be it hopefully. You can opt for another scan in 2 weeks to determine all sorts of things, but we are just taking it as it comes. So as Bobo likes to say, HHB!!!!

DST=overthemoonskyandfarawy

i got pics too, but I am not meddling with them just now, I am too drunk, lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello 6 just poppin in to say hi before me and the family head to town for some dinner and a movie. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Oh and congrats dst! 

Have a good evening all!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

BC this is 38 days of 12/12 on the Stank Ape


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful Bass. She is starting to purple underneath i see. She should be finished fairly quickly based on the looks of her. Another 10 - 11 days imho. Looks like sshe is packing on weight now as well. Definitely not lacking in the frost department either. Just one final test i guess. Make sure you give us a good smoke report  How is the bean development where you pollinated her?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

Everyone is making babies but me! lol Awesome news Mr and Mrs D!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

DST said:


> Hello my good friends.
> 
> Well today was some day. Although I must say, most days leading up to it where just as wracked with excitment, tension, angst, and a whole bunch of other stuff mainly involved with having a big fuck off cheesey grin on yer face 24/7, lol.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Everyone is making babies but me!


oh give over, lol. Took me a year and a half trying ffs, and near 41 year to get there.....(t'was fun though)


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 3, 2013)

good job D, how does it feel? does it feel weird? not making the baby, just knowing that you have one? as I wouldent know. but my plan is too have a baby in every country then take over the world.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 3, 2013)

[youtube]mtUvq82WkDY[/youtube] a tripped out film to watch while your stoned. came across this on youtube and watched it and discovered these.. weird, artist. that actually, I respect.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

lol, it feels great bru. And yes, it is a bit weird. My wifes first words upon seeing the baby were "freaky", and yes, it kind of is freaky, but amazing.

Good luck with getting a baby made in North Korea! lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations......who do you suspect? jk.

At 10 weeks does that make delivery mid October?


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 3, 2013)

well congrats, I bet it does feel weird.. I know its not time for me, as I cant even stop curseing infront of my friends kids lol. cheers.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Beautiful Bass. She is starting to purple underneath i see. She should be finished fairly quickly based on the looks of her. Another 10 - 11 days imho. Looks like sshe is packing on weight now as well. Definitely not lacking in the frost department either. Just one final test i guess. Make sure you give us a good smoke report  How is the bean development where you pollinated her?


I dont think any s33ds are forming.
I might not have had enough on her??
The other plant I pollinated has no hairs anymore and that makes me think it took on her.
I dont know anything about pollen chucking.

She is def doing way better than she was a few weeks ago 

Ill give a smoke report when she is done though.

So u think 7 weeks is enough huh?
Thats cool!

So you said mine looks PLP dom?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

DST said:


> Hello my good friends.
> 
> Well today was some day. Although I must say, most days leading up to it where just as wracked with excitment, tension, angst, and a whole bunch of other stuff mainly involved with having a big fuck off cheesey grin on yer face 24/7, lol.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the baby!!
Glad to hear all is well so far


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks peeps, due date is end of October by all accounts, cof

we're at 9 weeks 6 days today, and with the size they said 31st. (well, 10 weeks in my time zone just now)

Time for babaland then....laters, have a nice and jolly day/evening....you know the drill.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

prizzle 


Sexing the babies, day 2 and Im seeing some good signs, not 100% yet!




Getting close! took out the ?p x BK




?p x BnS





Tall blue pit.




Short blue pit




?p x SB2



?p x BK, coming down as soon as my new trimming scissors get in!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats (belatedly) to Mr. & Mrs. DST!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the Short Gods Gift I spluffed with Stank Ape
No bud development barely the way all my outdoor shit is at this house lol

The Tall Gods gift


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2013)

My pre-dinner bowl of Apple Jacks












]







And we found a house that might be worth the money and have e-mailed our agent to see about setting up a walk-through tomorrow night.
It's 1,250-sq.ft., has a two-car garage, and the back yard has some good spots to grow veggies for the wife. 
It's about 5 or 6 blocks away from farm land. 
Real quiet.









































Fingers are crossed...

Oh, and pepperoni pizza with tomatoes and olives for dinner, just as soon as the oven heats up.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait to get another run going. Gonna start 3x600 4x4 tables. I hope, hope, hope I get a lb a light. I will be running 8 plants per table so hopefully 2oz each plant.  My SLH that was killer is revegging nicely as far as I can tell. It took roughly 2 weeks to start seeing new growth, and tomorrow I'm pretty sure is 4 weeks. I probably have 15 new veg sites popping up. I would take pics but have a city home inspection tomorrow. Been moving shit for like 3 days.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My pre-dinner bowl of Apple Jacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently nobody told them about curb appeal. I don't know, maybe yellow is your color. I can look beyond cosmetics like that and see potential, but they really should have ditched some of the yellow on the patio, paint the garage door white, fuck paint the whole house a neutral color haha. It wouldn't have taken much more than a weekend of dicking around. Theres potential there for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

Damn doobs, I was about to go to bed now I have to have a bowl of cereal!


Good luck on the place! but keep those peepers open (im sure you are) never know when something is gonna pop up!


edit: haha horned frog you do make people sad,,, btw what happened to your sig lol. I do agree though, too much yellow (Im surprised there wasn't a bowl of bananas in the kitchen) Nothing a weekend or two cant fix! It really is amazing what a few simple changes can do to an area.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Damn doobs, I was about to go to bed now I have to have a bowl of cereal!
> 
> 
> Good luck on the place! but keep those peepers open (im sure you are) never know when something is gonna pop up!
> ...


Yeah, not trying to piss on anyones parade or anything. When my mom bought her house we got a fixer upper. The place had white cabinents in the kitchen with red trim that was sloppy as shit. my room they literally had carpet cut out around the bed, and painted around furniture n shit. We put a lot of work into it, but its a nice house now. It was in a nice neighborhood and what not, but a lot of people would walk in and be instantly turned off.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 3, 2013)

decent windows, appliances (if they are staying), nice big back yard. Other than the color and little cosmetic shit it looks real nice. Again subjective stuff. Again didn't mean to offend or anything... back to work for me!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2013)

Yellow isn't my first choice, but it's just paint, and it's in good enough shape not to have to mess with it for a few years.
But it's in a nice neighborhood, and is about what we're looking for. 
We calculated it out to a mortgage payment of just $5 more each month for something 3 times the size, with a yard & 2-car garage, 3-bedrooms and 2-bathrooms, decent kitchen, etc..
Apartment life is driving us nuts, so we're both hoping to get out sooner than later.
Even this early into the season, the housing market is starting to heat up, so we have to be ready when we see something.
Will know more about the place after our visit tomorrow night.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just giving you shit frog.

GL doobs, i got my cereal now, oats, wheat bran, cheerios, honey, and milk blended with peanut butter (yes you heard that right ahah)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 3, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> decent windows, appliances (if they are staying), nice big back yard. Other than the color and little cosmetic shit it looks real nice. Again subjective stuff. Again didn't mean to offend or anything... back to work for me!


In a past life I did carpentry work.
And plumbing, and electrical.
For what we can afford, we're not going to get something brand new, but we'll make sure there's no deferred maintenance issues & such, and I'll be shadowing the home inspector to make sure he does it right.

But, all that after we check it out for ourselves.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 3, 2013)

FWIW, yellow is the color that we see the farthest.

It will be easy to find. :0)

Congrats (and on the wee one DST :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

Brand new shit is a waste of money anyways. 

I thought I already posted this?!?!???? but wanted to go back and congratulate you dooby, you weigh more than I do now. Keep it up broham.


----------



## dieselweed (Apr 3, 2013)

This vintage 2006 freebie is a giant. At about week 3 of flowering she stretched right into the glass panel of my 600, where it cooked for 6 days while i was on vacation. Now we're about 8-9 weeks in, and the top of this thing is massive! About a dozen bud sites formed on the top after the cooking. I've never seen anything like it! imagine a bowling ball on the top of a corn stalk. I pulled some kush n cheese today. The smell is amazing, and the buds are so damn sticky. I can't wait to make some BHO from the popcorn & trim. I'm nearly out of some shatter that i paid $60/g for, it's liberation time.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Brand new shit is a waste of money anyways.
> 
> I thought I already posted this?!?!???? but wanted to go back and congratulate you dooby, you weigh more than I do now. Keep it up broham.


I was just saying this today to a friend. I don't get why so many people feel the need to have brand spanking new cars. To each their own, but I always look at things in value and what not. Its like I would rather buy a 2 year old car that has 20k on it for 30% less money, and its still pretty much brand new. I don't know, I'm the type to buy a new phone, drop it on cement 10 minutes after the fact and not worry about it (I get a new phone every two years when I re-up my contract). Things are going to get scuffed up, dirty etc. I would like a real nice garage queen car though... Like an old one. I like those buick grand nationals, not too expensive, and pretty fast.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

Old stuff has more character  I got a used commuter car and a work truck for less than 8k, and they both work perfectly fine. Id drive across the country in either of them any day... Iv done that in the car several times already.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 3, 2013)

wake and bake then meet don at 10, hope the suns out for me bike haha


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope the house works out Doob
Another bowl ans sleep time


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure what open Sesame is, I think your post got lost in all the other posts. Perhaps someone else has a clue? Whats the npk ratio on it?



jimmer6577 said:


> Well 6er's, I did good enough on my test that I can take what ever courses I need with out taking the small bus. Well I took 20 clones off my 10 girls last night. Hopefully I don't kill them this time. I do have a dome and heat mat now and rabid rooters. I picked out the five I want to put into flower in 2 weeks. Last night I fed them some big bloom with their normal feeding on them 5 only. I have some open sesame, should I wait till I put them into flower to use it, or a week before. I'm not use to the indoor stuff and the nutes. Just thought i'd ask for advice from the experts. Thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2013)

Now I want a bowl of cereal! Good luck on getting the house - looks great 

Congrats Mr and Mrs DST!


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck with the house Doobs.

Dam, I need to get some small pots....all out at the minute.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

cheers guys, much appreciated.



Javadog said:


> FWIW, yellow is the color that we see the farthest.
> 
> It will be easy to find. :0)
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> Now I want a bowl of cereal! Good luck on getting the house - looks great
> 
> Congrats Mr and Mrs DST!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2013)

I got a yellow house and two of our 3 cars we bought new. lol However... the yellow house looks good with the redwood deck and green trees all around. And we drive the shit out of our new cars. We have about 400,000 miles on our cars. 

Congrats D! What exciting news! I wish my wife was gonna have a baby.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

It's funny how the average car in Europe probably doesn't have as many miles as cars in the US. circa 110,00 was the most I got on a car and that was on it's last legs.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2013)

I looked it up. Me and the wife took a trip from LA to Lousianna to Phili and back. It's roughly the same distance as if you jumped in a car in the dam and drove to Baghdad. Not sure why you'd drive there, but you'd get the distance bit at least.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 4, 2013)

My dinner will have traveled approximately 43ft. from Tasty Smoochie Happyland, to the Brown Eye'd Geyser of Doom in the rank & bushy Valley of the Twin Moons...
(*pepperoni pizza bread on sourdough hoagies, and two pieces of sourdough hoagies for some garlic bread)







Good night 600!
Will be back later today.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Not sure what open Sesame is, I think your post got lost in all the other posts. Perhaps someone else has a clue? Whats the npk ratio on it?[/QUOT
> Open sesame is a fox farm nute. The NPK is 5-45-19. When my friend gave me the fox farm nutes he said one of them practally forces his plants to bud instantly. From what I've read and the name I assumed that it's the open sesame. More than anything I was just wondering if I should do anything special to them before flowering stage. I've never worried about feeding,flushing etc...when growing outside. Mainly a little feeding but good dirt to start with then mother nature does the rest.Unfortunatly my friend who gifted them is presently on reachable.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got a awsome surprise in my email. When I brought the seeds for my plants a pack of sour turbo diesel didn't pop. I told attitude about it just because. They said there was nothing they could do for obvious reasons. So I contacted the breeder. Well 6 weeks later I got a reply back. I now have a 3 pack of sour turbo diesel and some other ones to try on their way. Every one posts the bad about companys etc..So I figured i'd post a Happy story. I really want the DOG! The breeder was Cream Of The Crop.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

That's great services, everyone should be like that Jimmer.

That's quite an interesting npk ratio. I am more into letting nature do it's thing rather than using product like that, but if you are happy to and if buds your plants quicker then I am not sure what else you would need to do to prepare them...apart from putting them into 12/12 lighting of course


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2013)

Open sesame is not needed. Just use a high nitrogen nute, 6-2-4 thru out the grow.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

so the Dog fathers gonna be poppa! nice work my bru. made up for you n the good lady! 

no more working overnight shifts for momma though  !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

speaking of dog:

View attachment 2600317View attachment 2600318View attachment 2600319View attachment 2600320View attachment 2600321View attachment 2600322


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> DST said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what open Sesame is, I think your post got lost in all the other posts. Perhaps someone else has a clue? Whats the npk ratio on it?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 4, 2013)

hey guys. looking great. So lately iv been just using fish, bat poop, blood, bone meal, and molasses. fucken plants are green and budding up nice


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 4, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I just got a awsome surprise in my email. When I brought the seeds for my plants a pack of sour turbo diesel didn't pop. I told attitude about it just because. They said there was nothing they could do for obvious reasons. So I contacted the breeder. Well 6 weeks later I got a reply back. I now have a 3 pack of sour turbo diesel and some other ones to try on their way. Every one posts the bad about companys etc..So I figured i'd post a Happy story. I really want the DOG! The breeder was Cream Of The Crop.


great to hear, about the great service, as that's all I Get from breeders boutique. lol, one of my friends told the other guys to Get off my nutts, because they keeped talking about my buds. little do they know. I fck with some great people here in the 600w crew, and breeders boutique. as I said that in my mine.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

sounds like a healthy lunch to me!!!!


209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey guys. looking great. So lately iv been just using fish, bat poop, blood, bone meal, and molasses. fucken plants are green and budding up nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

For Budolski,


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2013)

nice roots don,but is that a very lil air pump,or very large hands?


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

you know what they say about peeps with big hands!!!








big gloves innit!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 4, 2013)

holy fucking hell. Just got done cleaning, and moving everything. I've spent something like 12 fucking hours straight doing this shit.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> For Budolski,
> 
> View attachment 2600420View attachment 2600421


day and night from last time I seen that setup don.looks great


----------



## blunt8175 (Apr 4, 2013)

hi there my fellow 600 feends hope all going well with all your ladies. Don that dog of yours is looking lush bro and they roots are looking nice n healthy pure white lovely mate. When I think about it I ain't seen a bad pic of the dog since I joined the gang and its not like they are all pic's from the same gardner and that speaks for its self imo. Still not been able to get any pics of my girls yet but Will asap. Anyways guys n gals hope yous all have a good night/day. Blunt 

P.s congrats on your good news D bud


----------



## BadAim (Apr 4, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> MoBB Boss Day 69
> View attachment 2485654View attachment 2485657View attachment 2485655View attachment 2485656
> Blue Dream (Seems Like Its Crossed With Haze But Not Sure)
> Day 69
> ...


I might be late but that Mobb Boss tho ooowheee being frosty is not a game to it


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 4, 2013)

Aye you had to wind me up on the C.J Fred. Bet it was nice! I'm going to see what C.J pip's ive got left and give them a go with Pukka's 3 cheee crosses. Should find something funky, and hopefully a good Casey!
You got snap's of the plant geezer ?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 4, 2013)

well just took couple pics when lights came on... cheers don for them pics once i get sumthing in the wilma i will be moving on to the diy cloner but want it for say around 15-20 clones a time.. 

well 1st 2 pics are the purple kush bag seed
2nd 4 pics are the smelly cherry looks like she taking a little longer to start unless its cos she ment to finish a week or 2 later
3rd 2 pics are the sweet n sour 

they are 16 days off 12/12


----------



## CampUnderDog (Apr 4, 2013)

Alrighty... another quick poppin in of the Dog... 

DST... Grats buddy. (got one on the way myself, boy, due July 7th)

So... my adventures since moving into this new house. Try to make it quick... 

Grew out the plants i saved from the apartment. They did "well"... tasted like shit tho... 

Shut down for a week... then a buddy called me up. 200 for 8 plants, 5-6 foot tall... presently outdoors... four of them were my babies. (all hollands hope... BOO!) I jumped on it... finished them out indoors under 1600... took a ton of reveg clones, but they didnt get labeled well. had to shut down after harvest... handed 80- clones to a brother. he put them under 5600w... lol. 20x15 area... they are ALL 6' now... easily... and a few weeks out still for most. Its not my grow, but with everything i put into them, I get 1/5th. over all... unhappy to not be growing... again. but spring is here... time to get my food and flowers going outside...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 4, 2013)

My buddy wants some cuts from me for outdoor this year. Hate to do it, but I gotta charge him for them. I gave them to him last year, but Its not really fair for me to put all this effort into finding good genes, and he just up and gets my stuff for nothing...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 4, 2013)

CampUnderDog said:


> Alrighty... another quick poppin in of the Dog...
> 
> DST... Grats buddy. (got one on the way myself, boy, due July 7th)
> 
> ...


I just moved everything I had and cleaned my house for 12 hours for a 15 minute fucking rental inspection. Crazy the shit we do for this... I'll be spending tonight putting stuff back where it belongs...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Open sesame is a fox farm nute. The NPK is 5-45-19. When my friend gave me the fox farm nutes he said one of them practally forces his plants to bud instantly. From what I've read and the name I assumed that it's the open sesame. More than anything I was just wondering if I should do anything special to them before flowering stage. I've never worried about feeding,flushing etc...when growing outside. Mainly a little feeding but good dirt to start with then mother nature does the rest.Unfortunatly my friend who gifted them is presently on reachable.





​I used all that before I knew better... but heres the feeding chart for you.



DoobieBrother said:


> My dinner will have traveled approximately 43ft. from Tasty Smoochie Happyland, to the Brown Eye'd Geyser of Doom in the rank & bushy Valley of the Twin Moons...
> (*pepperoni pizza bread on sourdough hoagies, and two pieces of sourdough hoagies for some garlic bread)
> 
> 
> ...


lmao that was funny.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey guys. looking great. So lately iv been just using fish, bat poop, blood, bone meal, and molasses. fucken plants are green and budding up nice


Right on cali, I love the sounds of that!


DST said:


> you know what they say about peeps with big hands!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol,,, its about time to post tiny hands again.....

[video=youtube;DmFe66JY9K8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmFe66JY9K8[/video]



hornedfrog2000 said:


> My buddy wants some cuts from me for outdoor this year. Hate to do it, but I gotta charge him for them. I gave them to him last year, but Its not really fair for me to put all this effort into finding good genes, and he just up and gets my stuff for nothing...



You deserve something for your time and resources. Costs you in beans, growing medium, nutes, space, water, electricity, lights, and not to mention YOUR TIME < most valuable. Either 2 forms of green in return is needed.







[h=1]Pot Legalization Draws Majority Support Nationwide[/h]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/04/marijuana-legalization-poll-2013_n_3015813.html?igoogle=1

​


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I just moved everything I had and cleaned my house for 12 hours for a 15 minute fucking rental inspection. Crazy the shit we do for this... I'll be spending tonight putting stuff back where it belongs...



Glad it went well,,, gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input 6er's. I'm hopeing spring is finally here where I live. The snow is almost all melted and the 5 acres is solid mud.


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye you had to wind me up on the C.J Fred. Bet it was nice! I'm going to see what C.J pip's ive got left and give them a go with Pukka's 3 cheee crosses. Should find something funky, and hopefully a good Casey!
> You got snap's of the plant geezer ?


no not really anything prony, few of it in veg if u want?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats allot of shwag! Looks like it was in a tanker full of liquid diarrhea... I didnt thing shwag could get any worse!

*3.9 tons of marijuana confiscated by Texas Highway Patrol*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats allot of shwag! Looks like it was in a tanker full of liquid diarrhea... I didnt thing shwag could get any worse!
> 
> *3.9 tons of marijuana confiscated by Texas Highway Patrol*


LOL! this girl I know called me and asked if I had any schwag the other day. I told her I don't think I've even seen schwag in 10 years. She laughed cuz she thought I was joking. She doesn't know what I do, but knows I have good stuff. Hahaha. Man that shit is nasty.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> liquid diarrhea...


Oh man. I seriously almost choked when I saw this. I don't know what it is about poop jokes that I find so funny. But seriously, is there any other kind of diarrhea than liquid?


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats allot of shwag! Looks like it was in a tanker full of liquid diarrhea... I didnt thing shwag could get any worse!
> 
> *3.9 tons of marijuana confiscated by Texas Highway Patrol*


I got a nasty taste in my mouth from just looking at the pic


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oh man. I seriously almost choked when I saw this. I don't know what it is about poop jokes that I find so funny. But seriously, is there any other kind of diarrhea than liquid?


Thats exactly what I said when I 1st read that


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow that's fukn insane!!! I can't imagine what that's about to do to the streets . On anither note, I've come to the conclusion that I can't dry and cure worth a shit!!! This shit should smell and taste amazing but even tho this is my best round it still doesn't smell super skunk. Gets me zooted but no dank smell, grrrr!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Wow that's fukn insane!!! I can't imagine what that's about to do to the streets . On anither note, I've come to the conclusion that I can't dry and cure worth a shit!!! This shit should smell and taste amazing but even tho this is my best round it still doesn't smell super skunk. Gets me zooted but no dank smell, grrrr!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


Lots of variables

Dry too fast
Jarred too soon
Not flushed well enough (this is a theory of mine)
Not a smelly strain


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats allot of shwag! Looks like it was in a tanker full of liquid diarrhea... I didnt thing shwag could get any worse!
> 
> *3.9 tons of marijuana confiscated by Texas Highway Patrol*


lmao. makes you wonder how they get weed in jail... hmm. this stuff smell like shit dude. lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

Purple AK

Atomic NL

Both day 43 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Wow that's fukn insane!!! I can't imagine what that's about to do to the streets . On anither note, I've come to the conclusion that I can't dry and cure worth a shit!!! This shit should smell and taste amazing but even tho this is my best round it still doesn't smell super skunk. Gets me zooted but no dank smell, grrrr!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


Genetics?



jigfresh said:


> Oh man. I seriously almost choked when I saw this. I don't know what it is about poop jokes that I find so funny. But seriously, is there any other kind of diarrhea than liquid?



lol I thought about that as I typed it,, but I couldn't resist the extra little detail.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 4, 2013)

tickly itch on the throat off that bowl full of rhino... love wake n bake


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

man im gonna sleep good tonight. Cleaning non stop for a half day makes me realize I need to condense my stuff, and keep it controlled. Good night everyone. Keep it clean.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 5, 2013)

blunt8175 said:


> I had the exact same cut of the pineapple gave it to a so called experienced Gardner that fucked it I was devastated to loose it for ages.great plant


Doubt it was same cut but, think i know the one you might have had before, and it was a cracker, i cant decide whats better. The other was in your face Pineapple smell/taste, this is more Dank. Might have been same cut crossed???


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok sixers one last thing before I retire.... 


this,,,, isn't the point of hanging a bulb vertically to get away from reflectors with plants AROUND the bulb? hehes 
alrighty goodnight. 

*





​

*


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

I guess it depends, sometimes what goes around comes around......however, if you gave them him last year and he didn't come back round with a zip or two for you. The he NEEDS CHARGED, lol.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> My buddy wants some cuts from me for outdoor this year. Hate to do it, but I gotta charge him for them. I gave them to him last year, but Its not really fair for me to put all this effort into finding good genes, and he just up and gets my stuff for nothing...





whodatnation said:


> Ok sixers one last thing before I retire....
> 
> 
> this,,,, isn't the point of hanging a bulb vertically to get away from reflectors with plants AROUND the bulb? hehes
> ...


I have seen them before.....mmmmmmmnn?!?!?!?!?!?

I still laugh at the Grow Shop owners comment about my vertical set up. "Plants don't like light under their leaves, and there is a dead spot underneath the bulb in a vertical so it's not very efficient"......really, a deadspot under the bulb.lmfao.....

MORGEN EVERYONE!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

lmao dead spot under his hair maybe.... 

shwag  monkey matting. the last bit of bush( uk term ) i saw i couldn't even taste weed. it was like someone burnt hair in the joint. no high and half the bag no actually 3/4 of the bag was seeds lol. desperate times call for....... not smoking that shit. lol.

so 600 my clones keep well moulding before they root. I've got the vents open max and still they mould. I unplugged the heated bit to try and lower the RH but still lost a couple this morning. I'm going to try rooting powder and tiny pots with the dome over and no heat mat, next. it's driving me mad. i lost 11 of 12 cuts last time in jiffy pellets with the same thing. the main shoot wilts and turns to mush then the rest of it slowly does the same. 

going to knock up another dwc cloner today and do them that way.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 5, 2013)

Cloning dramas don!! Wots happened mate sounds like ur havin a right mare with em


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey! Bassman, Horndog, Whodat, hydrogp, DST, jigfresh, and anyyyyyy other fellow members out there!

what is your input on flushing towards the end of flower with a soil?

i have about 3 weeks give or take left on a strain.. Ive had four runs with her so far.. 

first run. pretty rough, small buds, started off real hot on food, so i quit the feed cycle about 1 month into flower. , lost many leaves real early, turned purple pretty early as well.. finished a little over 8 weeks. temps 58-78
2nd run, better feed, decent size buds, didnt really loose too many leaves the entire cycle, experimented by dropping plants 2.5 feet away from light for final 10 days (from 10 inches), (didnt like this idea) plants took 10 weeks. temps 59-80
3rd run, all test. no feed entire cycle, plant lost manyyyy leaves really early, finished flower under 8 weeks. made excellent bho 
currently on 4th run.. temps 61-82
I started 24 hour dark on 2/15/13 . they showed bud sites in under a week, thats when i gave first feed. feed/water/water/feed/water/water cycles.. SO, now onto my question when do you guys pull the plug on feed? ooooooooooooo, or do you add your *TEAS?


*&#8203;would love to hear how you take the final lap, thanks!

this picture shows my plants at week 7

order:
1sr run
2nd run
and 4th run


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

shit that like don m8 iv had sum in the prop under the leds be 3 weeks tomorow and the roots are just starting thats only tiny i had to rip the cube open to make sure cos the rest of mine we just pulling out rotted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

Rasc and Bud,

I just don't know where i'm going wrong. could be old clonex, too high RH in the prop i dunno. like say i'm off to own to raid the tupperware departments and see if i can get owt suitable. I've got airstones to play with and a new pump so it's game on.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

that was my first time of taking clones like and i wana build a cloner so once i have sum in the wilma i will be to get clones ready for it soon as they done, see what i can do with this wilma and i might buy a the normal 4 pot 1 for my little cuboard where the soil is going


----------



## rasclot (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Rasc and Bud,
> 
> I just don't know where i'm going wrong. could be old clonex, too high RH in the prop i dunno. like say i'm off to own to raid the tupperware departments and see if i can get owt suitable. I've got airstones to play with and a new pump so it's game on.


Is ur clonex out of date? I thought high RH was good for cuttings I try n keep mine high as! I clone with the simplest things a tray of root riots a prop a 125w cfl bulb resting on the top of prop n a spray bottle usually takes anything from 1-3 weeks Probly would be quicker with a heat mat  Ras


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

In soil I wouldn't really bother with flushing. I just make sure that the last week they just get given water. It's such a waste of water flushing like 3-4 times the size of your pot, and really I don't think it actually flushes out everything in the soil, otherwise you would just be looking at a pile of roots in a pot and all the soil would be washed away. Soil is made up of composted veg and as such, thats where the nutrients are held. Or that's what I figure.

So yeh, flushing is for toilets.......(or hydro based grows.)




Guzias1 said:


> Hey! Bassman, Horndog, Whodat, hydrogp, DST, jigfresh, and anyyyyyy other fellow members out there!
> 
> what is your input on flushing towards the end of flower with a soil?
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

Ive been trying to clone for awhile now. Thought i was killing em cause of to low temps 19-24celsius. But then i saw on the clonex expires 07/2011. My Clonex is to old and i actually got it from a buddy who might even have contaminated the container. Have any of yall had succes with using honey? Ill have to try that.

Guzias1 flush. When i think there is about 14 days left. I feed less and less nutes for a week until i only use mineral water for the last week. I noticed when just trying to flush with clean water they seem stunted and dont drink any water for 48hours. But by giving less over time they seem to cope better. Thats just how i do. But you cant really count on my answer as i am in hempys. 80/20 Perlite/Soil or no soil at all.  Seems like when the plants are big and strong they finish up the res before the top soil layer is even dryed out. So im trying 100%Perlite on all my new girls for next run.

My Blue mammoth is starting to turn....... Blue !  Whaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Is ur clonex out of date? I thought high RH was good for cuttings I try n keep mine high as! I clone with the simplest things a tray of root riots a prop a 125w cfl bulb resting on the top of prop n a spray bottle usually takes anything from 1-3 weeks Probly would be quicker with a heat mat  Ras


 i should have checked:

View attachment 2601686


----------



## rasclot (Apr 5, 2013)

Thought that! I had a problem with my pk13/14 a while back it was a year out of date n reveged my budding plants 3 weeksb4 harvest  always check the dates  Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

I just assumed it was marketing bull to make you buy often. I'm still going ahead with the cloner. Waterfarm arrives next week


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

lol Don  Guess they dont make a date for fun 

I just made a bong mix, and thought it would be a fun thing to share. I know we might not do things the same. I have friends who visited Amsterdam and they just put in fresh cigarettes. Nicotin and all. Yurk i couldnt smoke that. This is how i do.

If it is good hash. I use 04.g/cigarette. Better(Dont happen that much)less. Worse more.

After crumblin hash to pieces. Put cigarettes in pot on high heat and when it starts smoking just a tiny bit make the tobacco jump up and down. Kepp this on for a couple of minuttes. Most people in DK check with the nose sniffin the smoke to see if it is ready. But i look into it and if my eyes hurt then there is still nicotine.
When the tobacco is ready, pour on the crumbled hash and mix it good(In the pot so you get a good heat mix). You can see on my pot i have made a couple mixes 


And that is a Danish bong mix! Hard airy chunky! How do you do it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

Without tobacco usually lol


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

It's funny you showed this Hydro, this is such a common way for people to smoke in the bar I use to go to. It was one of my fave bars in Amsterdam, apart from the fact is was run by Danish/Dutch (and still kind of is) Hells Angels. They had great Happy Hours with beer for 2 euro a pint and you could smoke there as well. Then I started to get bad stomachs from the beer and then when the smoking ban came in they made a goldfish bowl smoking room and it was just horrible in there, as well as their beer increasing in price and various other things. But all the dudes in there toasted their tobacco. Tobacco is definitely a European and UK thing in general...me I avoid it as well. If you even put toasted tobacco in my bong there would be words said
I must say, some of the best blocks of hash I have seen where brought down by a Danish guy I knew when I first moved here. It was like the old school, sweaty top lip Moroccan I use to get in Scotland.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

Then how do you get the hash to burn prober? Hash burns long, and i dont like to inhale to much from the lighter. With a good bong mix it is lid in no time.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

I flatten my hash out like a pancake......and make it very thin.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

And I try to use wick as much as possible....


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

Great story DST. I was actually hoping you would contribute with a tobacco story  Hells Angels everywhere lol. I would never put stuff in others pibes. Do to others as you wish others will do to you. That being said i would deffinetely love a smoke session other than what i am used to, combined with the smoking adventures of the 600's damn thats a 4/20Perfect for me. I have a old hippie/Biker in the familie. I only see him once a year at family gathering. But it always ends up being such a great time. He got the greatest stories about trips to Marocco and sleeping on tons of hash  And he also seems to have hash at a quality normal people cant get


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

Just uploading a video of me doing a hash bong, lol.....

going to make a sarmie and I'll be right back. 15 mins for vid to upload.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

only time i've mixed was so the hash/opium mix burned even which is i guess what your driving at. I was using a chillum and you can't just go loading crumbles of hash into it without A: inhaling hot rocks on fire or B setting fire to the rag in your hand lol

all down to personal pref though eh. i smoked tobacco and green mix joints for many years. gave up the tobacco and now i never smoke joints. i always put too much in and end up talking backwards for an hour.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

[youtube]vBU1E3uGlyk[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

shorts???? loon. 

/i was like why's he stuck theerl to the side of the bowl then i remembered you don't use a gauze.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Apr 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Lots of variables
> 
> Dry too fast
> Jarred too soon
> ...



I've tried sooo many ways. I have cut it and wert trimmed, I've left plant as whole and dry trimmed. I've dried for 3,4,5,6 days and then jared, I mean this run was a 6 day whole plant dry. The 6 day has been the best but still not as potent as I know that it can be. It is such a stinky strain and I know this because when I got it from my boy it STUNK! Now it has a good smell but nothing compared to the original smell. Idk I'm gunna start all over with new beans. Maybe try soil next time. Idk I have to wait anyways cause I need new lights and fans AANNND new filters. So couple months out.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

DST said:


> [youtube]vBU1E3uGlyk[/youtube]


 Great ! Love the 40 sec. black screen to let people think about things  I feel mind fucked as hell to go buy some BB beans LOL 
I see a gauze. Very thin masked gauze. I was told by a seller at Christiania they would be good for oils. Thx for the video, now im gonna have to try to smoke the hash straight up.
Nice bong DST. Is it the little sister? or the custom little sister (Big Brother)? I have the sista and want the custom brother. Then again might go Ehle next time.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

The swede I hung out with did it differently. He rolled foil around the cigarette and moved a lighter back and forth under it to heat up the tobacco. Then he would put the cig in his mouth and blow out real good. He did this a few times until no smoke came out the other end of the cig. Then we'd get the baccy out the cig and roll it up with crumbled hash in a joint.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

shorts? only shorts I am geting involved with at the moment are whisky

Twas just stuck to the side like that, it's a right fanny around getting it to sit in the middle.

And little sista? I am not sure Hydro, it's an 18inch Roor with a 5inch glass as far as I am aware, was 200 euro....in fact I hear it calling my name!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

yup, also seen the blowing or sucking the unlit toasted cigarette. Not the wrapping in foil part though, lol. I do miss a hash joint from time to time.



jigfresh said:


> The swede I hung out with did it differently. He rolled foil around the cigarette and moved a lighter back and forth under it to heat up the tobacco. Then he would put the cig in his mouth and blow out real good. He did this a few times until no smoke came out the other end of the cig. Then we'd get the baccy out the cig and roll it up with crumbled hash in a joint.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

ugh... I enjoy a hash joint, but not with tobacco. Don't care how it's been toasted, makes me feel quite ill everytime I get near it. My friend in the UK uses Rose Hip Tea to roll hash joints with. I enjoy those a lot. Nice light nearly tasteless smoke from the tea, so you taste mostly hash.

He said the foil was to make sure you didn't burn the tobacco... just warm it. ?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, and about expiration dates. That's one thing that's not right about hydro nutes. They are like twinkies. They never go bad. At least that's what the company that makes mine told me. And I tend to believe them on that. It would be in their interest to tell me they go bad after a certain time so I would buy more.... but they said, "Nope, don't even think about it"

Kinda scary.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The swede I hung out with did it differently. He rolled foil around the cigarette and moved a lighter back and forth under it to heat up the tobacco. Then he would put the cig in his mouth and blow out real good. He did this a few times until no smoke came out the other end of the cig. Then we'd get the baccy out the cig and roll it up with crumbled hash in a joint.


Pot heat is for the bong mix. To do more cigs. at the same time, and it feels more pure.
Heating up and blowing a cigarette is to make a joint. Can be done any where on the move. Could even have some tinfoil with you and break the cigarettes into it and use it as a pot, heating with a lighter.
That "pretty" much summes up the Danish way of smoking hash with tobacco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

DST said:


> shorts? only shorts I am geting involved with at the moment are whisky
> 
> Twas just stuck to the side like that, it's a right fanny around getting it to sit in the middle.
> 
> And little sista? I am not sure Hydro, it's an 18inch Roor with a 5inch glass as far as I am aware, was 200 euro....in fact I hear it calling my name!


Sure I saw two bare knees in that vid  then again you jocks are same as geordies it could be 3 ft of snow and is gan drinking in a t shirt lol


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

Rose hip tea, lmfao...seriously? 

Me and my mates just used tobacco, and I could never taste the tobacco, but then we always put around a gram of hash in a joint. People use to think we were crazy, meanwhile they would be getting like 10 joints from an 1/8th...ffs. 

I remember dropping some bars off to a friend and there was another dude in the kitchen while I was rolling a tester joint, the guy was astounded I was "wasting" so much hash. Then he had a smoke and coulnd't believe how great it tasted. Pretty much most of the UK rolls around smoking tobacco joints that taste like shit imo. And I am allowed to say that cause I am from the UK. I just used to refuse all joints passed to me.



jigfresh said:


> ugh... I enjoy a hash joint, but not with tobacco. Don't care how it's been toasted, makes me feel quite ill everytime I get near it. My friend in the UK uses Rose Hip Tea to roll hash joints with. I enjoy those a lot. Nice light nearly tasteless smoke from the tea, so you taste mostly hash.
> 
> He said the foil was to make sure you didn't burn the tobacco... just warm it. ?


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

you'd know all about it if ye saw ma knees, not a pretty sight! lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sure I saw two bare knees in that vid  then again you jocks are same as geordies it could be 3 ft of snow and is gan drinking in a t shirt lol


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

Look what i found  Blowing out the nicotine while crumblin hash.
[video=youtube;_XiY0H2fsp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XiY0H2fsp8[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

gutted the clones are back on hold again, debating weather to order more seeds or what! my m8s waiting on sumone ringing with blueberry clones hopefully he can get me 4 of them.. if not i will be buying sum seeds on tuesday...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

this is the start of my cloner i have a 35x55cm plastic tub that is 25cm deep, im going to spray black tomorrow, the air pump im going to use is an (hailea aco-2202) heres couple pics of the tub my first question is any idea how many cuts i will be to put in the lid and if that air pump in strong enough for a container this size


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

theres been post of people making them on the thread, and probably elsewhere on riu. I would hazard a guess at 16?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

i be happy with 16 like m8, yes i been looking at the threads and vids on youtube still undecided on net pots or just drill holes and them neopreme slit things


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

Really depends what media they will be put in after they're in the cloner. When I did hydro I used the same net pots in the cloner as the flowering setup so I just moved them over. Now that I do soil that wouldn't really make sense, so I'd use neoprene collars now.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok I will be going into clay pebbles in the wilma, I was thinking a drill hole then put my clone in the neoprene coller and just rest through the hole but the hole being big enough to just pick the coller up and put in wilma in pebbles


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

If you can swing it so you can take the same neoprene from cloner to wilma, that would be the best in my head at least. Less stuff to keep around, less messing with the plants and roots. Just an easy swap out.

One thing to watch for if you are using net pots. I learned the hard way. I grew clones out using coller type things and the roots got huge, real long... it was great! Then I had to put them in net pots to go into the hydro setup. Well roots don't exactly just weave their way though the bottom of net pots, know what I mean. So I just had to kinda pile the roots up on the bottom of the net pot. So lesson is if you are going to end up using net pots, start out using those same net pots.

But you shouldn't have to worry about that if you ain't using them. Just wanted to put it out there for everyone.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

And I'm sure you've been told... but rinse off the clay pebbles real good before using. It's absolutely amazing how much red stuff washes off them. Don't need anything but water on them... just lots of washing with it till the water runs out clear.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

yeah i was gona use same neopreme collor on the cloner then put that full thing in the wilma and just start the next new cut in a new neopreme bit and so on, just is 1 air stone gona be enough in there or will i need a bigger pump or by a 4 way adapter for the air pump so i can have 4 stones running of it


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

You know how many liters that thing holds... or rather how much it will hold when the clones are in there. You want the water just below where the clones are... like JUST below.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

I just checked it out. I don't think that air pump is gonna cut it. If the numbers I found were correct it spits out 1.6 L/min. The one I use does 38 L/min. That's over 20x's more powerful. And that's my small airpump, lol. Big one does 60 L/min.

If it were me I'd go with something like this: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-air1-18-watt-commercial-air-pump-p-1584.html

That's the small one I got.

No matter what you use, at least a couple airstones is better than one. The more the merrier to a point. 4 should be good.

The real test is to fill the thing with water, put the airstones in, run the pump and hold your hand above the water. If you hand gets nice and wet from the spray of the bubbles... it's good to go. If you aren't getting many drops on your hand, you'll need a bigger pump.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

good morning folks....... what a very very busy week ive had, full of events and shit and crazy and....well over an eigth of mushrooms and blah blah blah......some vids and pics for ya. start off with some maui kief and errl.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

say around 30-40ltr it will be holding with clones in it can hold 50ltr


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

ok il get a bigger pump as it is what u says 1.6l/min ive seen a 4 way air pump on ebay for around 20 quid il have a look at that


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

O shit my local.club got.raided


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

wow man sorry to hear that


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

That sucks bad. I know I watched over my shoulder when two of my places got raided and I was only a customer.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That sucks bad. I know I watched over my shoulder when two of my places got raided and I was only a customer.[/QUOTE


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2013)

Cannabiscuit

Looks good






My only suggestion is to use glass instead of plastic....makes scraping easier.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you have to fill out a different form to be a vendor. All the places that got raided had my rec on file, so they got everyones name... I would hope that the folks at your shop didn't have a file titled VENDORS. I guess there's no way to know, but yeah, be safe for a bit.

EDIT: I'm paranoid about shit, but I wouldn't use plastic either in fears that the alcohol would leach something from it. Lol... even though the damn alcohol comes packaged in a plastic container. haha


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

COF id agree completely, i liked this but im not sure if its for me, pretty good though dabbed clean and is super strong.....im making some wax, ice wax and tinc ATM


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Do you have to fill out a different form to be a vendor. All the places that got raided had my rec on file, so they got everyones name... I would hope that the folks at your shop didn't have a file titled VENDORS. I guess there's no way to know, but yeah, be safe for a bit.
> 
> EDIT: I'm paranoid about shit, but I wouldn't use plastic either in fears that the alcohol would leach something from it. Lol... even though the damn alcohol comes packaged in a plastic container. haha[/QUOT


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

Just sucks having to deal with new people.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

that was a small bit of everclear and an oz exactly


----------



## adower (Apr 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> O shit my spot I vend to just got raided for sales glad I didn't have anything on consignment and the dudes brothers shop got raided also fuck me


What spot?


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

adower said:


> What spot?


That was a joke.haha


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Hey! Bassman, Horndog, Whodat, hydrogp, DST, jigfresh, and anyyyyyy other fellow members out there!
> 
> what is your input on flushing towards the end of flower with a soil?
> 
> ...


First, what do you consider a flush? just water? or passing several times the container in water? two different things.
Also all depends what you are feeding them,, yes its in soil but that doesn't mean your not giving them synthetic nutes... Any synthetic petrol/salt based nutes need to be flushed (flushed as in flooding out the medium)
Now, flooding out soil that has been given nothing but organic nutes/soil based food IS POINTLESS! You cant flush out the majority (like 99%) of the nutrients in soil. Like D said, you would be left with a ball of roots lol. 

I do slow down on my teas towards the end, but Iv taken sample buds at the point of HEAVIEST tea use and the smoke was fantastic, white ash. 



DST said:


> [youtube]vBU1E3uGlyk[/youtube]


Moment of silence for that piece of hash lol



cannabiscult said:


> good morning folks....... what a very very busy week ive had, full of events and shit and crazy and....well over an eigth of mushrooms and blah blah blah......some vids and pics for ya. start off with some maui kief and errl.View attachment 2601923View attachment 2601924



I was also going to mention the plastic... Is it rated to handle whatever solvent your using? Iv kept solvents in the wrong type of plastic and that shit melts to a liquid,,, aka all up in your oil then into your body.



jigfresh said:


> EDIT: I'm paranoid about shit, but I wouldn't use plastic either in fears that the alcohol would leach something from it. Lol... even though the damn alcohol comes packaged in a plastic container. haha


There are MANY different types of plastic jig... Havent you seen breaking bad? lol



Im peeping out the window for Mr postman, spring loader curved blade trimmers, ona block, and a scale.... Now what in the world could I be up to


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;D_jCwVKBxmI]http://youtu.be/D_jCwVKBxmI[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

Jig u have a pm


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

About the hash, towacko subject..... Whats wrong with doing it like this? Sure as hell gets the job done!



















how about this idea 

[video=youtube;7xl7OtPuOhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xl7OtPuOhA[/video]






^^^^^^^^ old pr0n. That joint got me royal fuked, took about half an hour to smoke half of it.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

That shure looks like a mighty fine mix


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> that was a small bit of everclear and an oz exactly


Yield will depend on the strain, but what was your weight?


cof


----------



## Javadog (Apr 5, 2013)

I was wondering when someone would suggest that WhoDat.

Hmmm....let's see.....we need a dried vegetable material on
which we can burn some oil.....Hmmmmm....what to do?!?!

I bet that that hooter needed relighting every hit!

Nice stuff.

JD


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

4.3 grams dry


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I was wondering when someone would suggest that WhoDat.
> 
> Hmmm....let's see.....we need a dried vegetable material on
> which we can burn some oil.....Hmmmmm....what to do?!?!
> ...




Nope, that thing stayed lit my friend,,, oils tends to burn lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

hi there folks


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Morning. Hows it going?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Good, good. I'm just waiting for things to veg so I can take cuts. Gonna setup my new room here pretty soon. 3x600 3x3 tables. Hoping for a lb a table. Haven't not had things going full blast in a long time. It's kind of a nice break.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

hell yea buddy


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

Day fifty sizzle prizzle

BnS x SB1








BnS x SB2


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

holy shizznizzle that looks dank


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Good, good. I'm just waiting for things to veg so I can take cuts. Gonna setup my new room here pretty soon. 3x600 3x3 tables. Hoping for a lb a table. Haven't not had things going full blast in a long time. It's kind of a nice break.


You already know what strains you are running?


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

hornedfrog haze?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> You already know what strains you are running?


Yeah, right now SLH that I picked out of about 12 different plants. It is a real killer one. Yields awesome, is done in 8-9 weeks, strong branches, took a ton of abuse. It is a great pheno. Some of the other phenos were horrible though. I think I got real lucky getting this one. I'm going to grow out a few Grape Gods to see if there is a keeper in there too. My buddy just bought Girl scout cookies, and headband too, so I'm gonna take some cuts of those and see what he has. He only runs outside so IDK. I'm doing SOG this time around, and hopefully can hit 2oz each. If not I will do more plants, but smaller and should hit an oz each. I think a lb is pretty doable. I ran sog a couple years ago.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 5, 2013)

Whodat that looks great mate I like the way u trained them girls great work!! Ras


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2013)

Well good news lads my m8 just rang he got us the blueberry cuts I got to pick my 4 up in the morning then be going to wash pebbles and set them up after a been for bet on footy and national, that txt has made my day knowing my wilma gona be running by Monday now... Pineapple is now being growing for a mother for next time round.... Chilla filla and bed with a movie for me


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the SLH I'm going to run. I gave me about 4oz from a 4 cola plant. Had minimal side branching, very little popcorn, and just looks awesome. I cut at 9 weeks. It started turning purple too. I don't really care about purp, but ya know...


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

looks powerhouse for sure man


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ive never really smelled anything like it. When smoked it smells sour or something too. This pheno stays short, too. Only stretched like 2x it's height some were 3x+ their veg height.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Definitely sounds like a winner. Does it have that racy sativa high as well?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Definitely sounds like a winner. Does it have that racy sativa high as well?


Yeah a bit. It's just a good all around bud. I usually hook my buddies up, and then they hook their buddies up or whatever. I always ask for feedback. People like it. Some like sativa, some idicas, and some people just can't be pleased it seems. This stuff everyone likes. I gave some to a friend I've known for a good 20 years, and he called me asking for more. He never calls me asking for it. I just tell him I'll let him know. He wants all I can give him. I just told him I'll let him know lol. Man I need to go blow off some steam. I hope everyone has a good night, but I'm gonna go tear it up tonight. See you all in about 10-12 hours haha.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

get it! man


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 5, 2013)

yo cannabis cult you skatein today? nice outside down south.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

man i wish i could skate today, im working in the shop all day....its skatable weather here too (50 degrees) i need to get some pools stat


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

instead im occupied with this

[video=youtube_share;7JTu0XJ2pLk]http://youtu.be/7JTu0XJ2pLk[/video]


----------



## zack66 (Apr 5, 2013)

8 weeks vegging these purple kush ladies. Taking some clones in a few days then going into flower room. 6 pk currently in the flower room. 8 weeks tomorrow since flip. 2 weeks to go.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I've tried sooo many ways. I have cut it and wert trimmed, I've left plant as whole and dry trimmed. I've dried for 3,4,5,6 days and then jared, I mean this run was a 6 day whole plant dry. The 6 day has been the best but still not as potent as I know that it can be. It is such a stinky strain and I know this because when I got it from my boy it STUNK! Now it has a good smell but nothing compared to the original smell. Idk I'm gunna start all over with new beans. Maybe try soil next time. Idk I have to wait anyways cause I need new lights and fans AANNND new filters. So couple months out.


If I dont dry long enough b4 jar I seem to lose smell.
That and if the temps are too high or humidity too low during drying I think that makes smell and quality do down.
Im not the expert here though, but have some stinky ones, and some not so.
My Tahoe had a 2/10 smell and was very disappointed.
It was prolly a poor pheno, but dont know for sure.
I have some strains where the smell is really strong after a good cure, but no smell really for almost 2 weeks in the jar.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone know of a good thread with the science behind curing and why a longer cure sometimes brings out the smell? Curious George just wants to know what's really behind it all


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd be interested in that as well. Not sure why but plant biology doesn't interest me that much, but I'm quite facinated by things like drying/ curing, body chemistry with different ways of intaking.

Here's my plants at 19 days 12/12.

Sour D's up top, Chernobyls down below
View attachment 2602365View attachment 2602366

Chernobyl
View attachment 2602368

Sour D
View attachment 2602367


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

terpenes have a shelf life, they have a peak point of pungency, coupled with the moisture content and evaporation buds go through during drying and curing, it seems that just like pollen terepnes are highly susceptible to damage by moisture. So in that line of thinking a longer cure is a longer drying with a slower ratio evenly disributing the eveaporation ratio over months instead of weeks....( kinda like how a fresh plant is full of thca and almost no thc until the drying converts the thva into thc.....im thinking same thing with terpenes. its a sort of long term activator......if you jar bud longer it will degrade the thc eventually but there is that peak point of potency, im thinking same with terpenes.......this is my idea not a scientific analysis....could be wrong could be right


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> First, what do you consider a flush? just water? or passing several times the container in water? two different things.
> Also all depends what you are feeding them,, yes its in soil but that doesn't mean your not giving them synthetic nutes... Any synthetic petrol/salt based nutes need to be flushed (flushed as in flooding out the medium)
> Now, flooding out soil that has been given nothing but organic nutes/soil based food IS POINTLESS! You cant flush out the majority (like 99%) of the nutrients in soil. Like D said, you would be left with a ball of roots lol.
> 
> ...



I My current Medium: 1 gallon smart pots, a little over 4 months on the entire cycle.. 
1/2 parts FF ocean forest 
1/4 perlite
1/4 worm castings

Ive been giving my ladies recommended feedings with the following food from technaflora RFS kit:
BC Boost
BC Bloom
Magical
Awesome Blossom
Sugar Daddy


this was my first nute pack i ever picked up

I was also gifted some Adnvaced nutes Connoisseur A and B, been splashing them with a bit of that as well. 

so i beeen using a lottttt of chemicals :[[[

thankfully, i am almost out, so i will need to stock up again, not sure what i will be getting, but something new and different.. 



SO, im pretty sure most the available food im my medium has been devoured.. And now they seem to taske food well when i add nutes.. when i water, not much seems to happen, they just keep kicking, but the feeds seem to boost them up , even still.. ... 


MY definition of "flush " in my soil means regular watering for the final feedings, no nutes..

i never flush with multiple repeated rinses of my soil at one time.. ( only if i feel i have applied too much feed) 



!! finally noticed some lower fan leaves starting to die off, i lovee when this happens, they die so elegantly :] and snap of with ease.. 


from the info i am gathering from you(s), I feel like i should continue on with my feeding schedule, and when it comes time to for last watering, i will flush (rinse out medium a few times over)..

thanks guys!

i really want to stray away from all these bottles, really looking forward to brewing my own tea.. 

i go through about 10-15 gallons of water a week.. I believe you guys have posted many tea recipes up here, working my way to the organic side, thanks again!


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2013)

these lil packs keep the nugs at just the right % I trim all big fans,hang for around 10-12 days,trim sugar leaf(smells good),put them nugs in the CVi let them sit for 2 weeks befor I even open the lid,at this point,the smells are on point,with the genetics...for the most part.i pull a tester nug out,and blast it....its ready to my likeing. the nugs in the jar,with no %pack, are still good,just a lot more dry,and the tric seem to be more brittle,and the smell is not as up front(you have to bust into the nugs,to get a smell). them plants looking good jig.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

Similar structure to the La Con I ran last yr.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 5, 2013)

good night fellas....gotta lot of thinking to do with this amendment being legislated on etc.....politics. aNYWAY HAVE A GREAT NIGHT.


cannabis cult


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> these lil packs keep the nugs at just the right %View attachment 2602410 I trim all big fans,hang for around 10-12 days,trim sugar leaf(smells good),put them nugs in the CVView attachment 2602411i let them sit for 2 weeks befor I even open the lid,at this point,the smells are on point,with the genetics...for the most part.i pull a tester nug out,and blast itView attachment 2602412....its ready to my likeing. the nugs in the jar,with no %pack, are still good,just a lot more dry,and the tric seem to be more brittle,and the smell is not as up front(you have to bust into the nugs,to get a smell). them plants looking good jig.


Here is the La Con I grew last yr.
Maybe it doesnt look as similar as I thought

Maybe it was the Harlequin that it looks like?
Ill look and see if I have any of that to compare


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

A soil shot with some admendments worm castings lime perlite bone and bloodmeal still need to add few things


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> A soil shot with some admendments worm castings lime perlite bone and bloodmeal still need to add few things


soil pRon 
nice


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is an old Colorado skater pic for you from 1977:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2013)

kewl, is that you mo?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2013)

after watching the blood wizard skate i see NO other way then skate high as fuck. that guy is real good.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> soil pRon
> nice


Was bored and had the admendments so went and grabbed another bail pro mix going to use on my next personal room run


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

Picked up new strains yesterday ancient afghani kush ...violator kush ...and another pre 98 bubba


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> these lil packs keep the nugs at just the right %View attachment 2602410 I trim all big fans,hang for around 10-12 days,trim sugar leaf(smells good),put them nugs in the CVView attachment 2602411i let them sit for 2 weeks befor I even open the lid,at this point,the smells are on point,with the genetics...for the most part.i pull a tester nug out,and blast itView attachment 2602412....its ready to my likeing. the nugs in the jar,with no %pack, are still good,just a lot more dry,and the tric seem to be more brittle,and the smell is not as up front(you have to bust into the nugs,to get a smell). them plants looking good jig.



So once its got a good dry you can just set and forget it in a jar, regulation moisture pack very cool. I think they use something similar in cigar boxes.
That nig looks delish! Mmmm,,, kinda like the D I had in hydro.



Mohican said:


> Here is an old Colorado skater pic for you from 1977:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic Mo!


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

U talking about the cannabis vault? Just watched a video on it from Steve tuck looks cool YouTube it Steve tuck cannabis vault


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

Well looks like the cup is sold out... Glad I got my two day pass.

scissor hash has got me lit!


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well looks like the cup is sold out... Glad I got my two day pass.
> 
> scissor hash has got me lit!


Scissor hash that remiends me got to get to bed erly have.to take down the other side of my perpetual dream then some blue pit and cookies.go in test run love test runs


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Scissor hash that remiends me got to get to bed erly have.to take down the other side of my perpetual dream then some blue pit and cookies.go in test run love test runs



Thats what Im here for,,, NOW GET TO BED!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;jCsHEpQBRJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCsHEpQBRJU[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

Morning folks. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 6, 2013)

Morning d lad am sure I will, loads footy the national and these blue cuts, busy day after bookies


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

alright guys I was just at the bar.. not looking for a fight.. but I need one.. needda get my ass in a gym or something.. im one of those little guys that you would be like how is he a security guard.. im not one but I joke witch them and flex my muscles n be like I just got hired what yall think about that.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

am I stupid I never look for problems.. but this time its 2 and there kickin everybody out and I run into an essay who think I need to ssay excuse me.. little did he know I was kinda looking for aa fight. shts weird.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

have to say I could of avoided it but aftr lat time some "essay" got in my face and I tollorated it and wish I wouldent of


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

[youtube]TbT2TpmmIbM[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

matter of fact met two 'hoes's tonight, oh god I made a Mexican comment.. one of them was mexi and im a lil mixed .. shit god weird ill just say.. weirrrd fuck.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Having fun tonight droman? lol. I use to love a good old fisty cuffs!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

lets just say im jamming outkast So fresh So clean, by myself.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds like fun to me. I am some of the best company to have....that's what I say to myself when I am on me tod anyway!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

haha the older I grow the weirder I seem to myself. it gets weird. you get kicked ou the bar cause its closes then you get in some shit for running into people on your way out.. honestly I used to not to bars at all cause I knew It led to fights... so when I do go I carry a knife and all that shit.. hate it.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

yya ya im drunk fuckers..


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Some tings that be going on.

Deep Blue F4





More Deep Blue F4's





Blue Pit male, survived the thrip attack...





DOG mamma got mullered by the thrips. But is fighting back. Hit them with some nicotine soaked spray and little dishwashing liquid. Not seen any thrips in the last day or so. Keeping my eye out though.





DOG clones.





And the one at the front left is a Deep Blue clone.





DOG










DOG bx2





Bottom of cab






Peace and happy weekend toking!

DST


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 6, 2013)

[youtube]vAD7F5L96ec[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

nice looking pits dawg, have you been keeping an eye for the early finisher? 8 weeks for deep blue and dog's generally 9 to 9.5 wks. though i'm about to take down the 12 weeker lol.


----------



## zVice (Apr 6, 2013)

shark shock and a cheese cross



























blue pit and dog


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 6, 2013)

So I know we have some haters on bho and thought u guys might like what my buddy calls it. For those of u who.do get headaches cause u havnt had.proper bho. He calls it " butane headache oil " thought that was funny . 
Tile to go harvest Ime laggin ime.still high from last night for real


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

None of them finished really early to be fair. Although there were slight differences. Will find out in the F2's for sure. Should be fun playing with them!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice looking pits dawg, have you been keeping an eye for the early finisher? 8 weeks for deep blue and dog's generally 9 to 9.5 wks. though i'm about to take down the 12 weeker lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

that is funny. I am not a hater, but I do get headaches off the stuff and have had a few different peoples gear, including stuff brought over from Cali. Anyway, would love to try it and not get head bumps.



method2mymadness said:


> So I know we have some haters on bho and thought u guys might like what my buddy calls it. For those of u who.do get headaches cause u havnt had.proper bho. He calls it " butane headache oil " thought that was funny .
> Tile to go harvest Ime laggin ime.still high from last night for real


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2013)

It really is nice if done right.

Happy Weekend!


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 6, 2013)

im not a fan but jig is right when done correctly and purged long enough at the correct cfm it can be fire.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2013)

So wife said this morning she likes Piper as a name for a kid. Personally I think it sounds kinda dumb, I'm a traditional name guy. Anyways, I suggested Bubbler as a name instead of Piper to which she said, That's a stupid name. Now why on earth is Piper any better than Bubbler. I like Bubbler better lol.

Smoking on some Dog Kush this morning. Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So wife said this morning she likes Piper as a name for a kid. Personally I think it sounds kinda dumb, I'm a traditional name guy. Anyways, I suggested Bubbler as a name instead of Piper to which she said, That's a stupid name. Now why on earth is Piper any better than Bubbler. I like Bubbler better lol.
> 
> Smoking on some Dog Kush this morning. Hope you guys are doing well.


hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, both are ridiculous


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;h99WP2KUvLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h99WP2KUvLA[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Piper is a girls name.. what if it is a boy?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So wife said this morning she likes Piper as a name for a kid. Personally I think it sounds kinda dumb, I'm a traditional name guy. Anyways, I suggested Bubbler as a name instead of Piper to which she said, That's a stupid name. Now why on earth is Piper any better than Bubbler. I like Bubbler better lol.
> 
> Smoking on some Dog Kush this morning. Hope you guys are doing well.



I know a CRAZY ass bitch named piper... I know it doesn't matter, but damn just to be safe lol its THAT bad.


Good afternoon peeps.... headache oil lol,,, everytime without fail I get head bumpers as D calls them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2013)

If you let the bho "cure" for a week or 2, you wont get that headache...


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel like doctor evil! Bwahahaha. Its time to party!

[video=youtube;1eWdbMBYlH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWdbMBYlH4&amp;list=RD02tjWWYhHB88Q[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2013)

I tried to get my wife to go for the names Electricity and Entropy - nope


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2013)

A couple more old school skate pics:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> A couple more old school skate pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a z-flex board you riding dude?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;1eWdbMBYlH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWdbMBYlH4&amp;list=RD02tjWWYhHB88Q[/video]



The downfall of society...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

Two video rule.. 

This is pretty cool... Just a bit intimidating from the perspective of the opposing team lol
[video=youtube;260AgB_0074]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=260AgB_0074#![/video]


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2013)

INTIMIDATION!!!!

Can't Rep you any more


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 6, 2013)

nice pics bud....look at my vids on facebook


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I got to give it to my wife for still going out and partying, but then at one point she says. "there's only so much Bitter Lemon I can drink", lol. But then I got dissed when I got home for going for a joint, lol....."you're going to stink". Ah well, gonna give it a while before I go to bed then, haha. More time for more smoking and typing shit.

Jesus, Mo, I didn't realise you were, Jesus! lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

ahahahahahahahahaha........thanks Big Jig, that made me larf! I discovered tonight that I am really having no say in anything that is happening, names or fuk all, lol. 



jigfresh said:


> So wife said this morning she likes Piper as a name for a kid. Personally I think it sounds kinda dumb, I'm a traditional name guy. Anyways, I suggested Bubbler as a name instead of Piper to which she said, That's a stupid name. Now why on earth is Piper any better than Bubbler. I like Bubbler better lol.
> 
> Smoking on some Dog Kush this morning. Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2013)

You guys remind me of the scientist, who named his kids Primus, Secondus, Ultimum, and Ralph.

:0)

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 6, 2013)

Update from news the collective I mentioned had 60 pounds 80 thousand in cash and 9 full auto weapons


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

nice, I got busted with a 1/16th once, lol.....


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZybuChei_jQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2013)

let's re-post that
[video=youtube_share;ZybuChei_jQ]http://youtu.be/ZybuChei_jQ[/video]


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 6, 2013)

Question for u 600's , Brewing some tea for my flowering ladies, brewing 5 gallons, should I give straight as if it were water or add some to straight water? Thanks in advance.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZybuChei_jQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Coming to a black market near you.

edit: and how the hell did that guy film this?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> Question for u 600's , Brewing some tea for my flowering ladies, brewing 5 gallons, should I give straight as if it were water or add some to straight water? Thanks in advance.



All depends on the concentration of your recipe, the makeup of your soil and if/what additional nutes your using, frequency of previous tea use, and what stage of growth. I give my ladies tea as if its water but even a small addition of tea lets you cut your current nute program in half.
I oped for soil and teas being the source of nutes for my plants.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2013)

dst said:


> nice, i got busted with a 1/16th once, lol.....



lolololololololol


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Coming to a black market near you.
> 
> edit: and how the hell did that guy film this?


He named the collective wrong that was river city the club I vend to is this guys brother ....and I dnt know I was waiting for a sherrif to tell him get the fuckin camera out of here


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 6, 2013)

I was just going to do a one shot deal I use FF stuff and feed every other, Feed , Water, Feed, add molasses with every straight water, in organic mix. So if I hit them with a tea of bat guano, worm castings, kelp, liquid karma and black strap molasses, I should cut back on the FF by 50 % for how long?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> I was just going to do a one shot deal I use FF stuff and feed every other, Feed , Water, Feed, add molasses with every straight water, in organic mix. So if I hit them with a tea of bat guano, worm castings, kelp, liquid karma and black strap molasses, I should cut back on the FF by 50 % for how long?



One time deal you will be fine, just give it to them.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Mega pr0n dump,,, hope you dont mind.


het slapen gaan
Goedemorgen DST




?p x bk~ harvested 





Short Blue Pit~~~~ harvested





Three female BnS x SB1, x-planting and into veg they go.







?p x BnS, I just wanted to show the fade... dats all.







MVK getting floppy on me.







BnS x BnS, aint never grown bud this dense  amazing.







BnS x SB2, just keeps going... BnS momma did this shit lol, "eh looks good, only about a week left!" week later "aw fuck looks like two weeks keft!" haha





MVK, has that lemon lime soda smell LOVE IT. Looks like shes gonna take a while, I gots time.









3D, old school fruity stuff, looking forward to smoking it 






Another MVK, smells more like floppy.





BnS x SB1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

pr000000n for days. nice who.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2013)

that sucks badly. Do the owners get arrested then? What's the normal deal with a raid like that?



curious old fart said:


> let's re-post that
> [video=youtube_share;ZybuChei_jQ]http://youtu.be/ZybuChei_jQ[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## mac.os.x (Apr 7, 2013)

well, i spent 64 dollars on seeds from BB, on March 1, finally get a package with nothing in it. seems u.s. customs opened my package and confiscated the contents


----------



## mac.os.x (Apr 7, 2013)

need to find someone that can send me seeds here in the us, anyone ?


----------



## zVice (Apr 7, 2013)

Drop them an email, I'm sure they will help you out.



mac.os.x said:


> well, i spent 64 dollars on seeds from BB, on March 1, finally get a package with nothing in it. seems u.s. customs opened my package and confiscated the contents


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

that's a bummer. yeah hit them up an email they'll hook you up. guessing you didn't pay for discreet shipping?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2013)

What up fellas. Shit is crazy atm. Gangs are controlling 3 different parts of Denmark, and the cops dare not enter. Gangwar is brewing. All because them fucking politicians tried to close Christiania! Hold on to your kids, new shootings everyday.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2013)

an email has been sent



mac.os.x said:


> well, i spent 64 dollars on seeds from BB, on March 1, finally get a package with nothing in it. seems u.s. customs opened my package and confiscated the contents


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2013)

well got my blueberry in the Wilma lads heres couple pics while I start a thread then get my dinner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

productive morning today, knocked up a diy cloner:

View attachment 2604799View attachment 2604800View attachment 2604801View attachment 2604802View attachment 2604803View attachment 2604804


fresh made errl
View attachment 2604805


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2013)

soon as I see these are growing don m8 that is my next plan of attack a cloner then hopefully I will be to harvest at least every 8 weeks haha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/641982-1st-time-hydro-blueberry-wilma.html start of my Wilma thread feel free to follow and see how they go all help needed


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have seen here before where a couple of guys feed their dog's a raw diet. I was wondering if you know a place for some good reading on it. I found out thurs. that my 7 year old boxer has a growth that is canceWr. She goes thurs. to get it removed. We allready spend about $75 a week feeding them top line dog food. I figure the raw has to be healthier for them. She's are kid and my puppy would be heart broken!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2013)

DST said:


> that sucks badly. Do the owners get arrested then? What's the normal deal with a raid like that?


It's all a giant fucking sham. The Federal agencies come in to administer the raids. They actually get the local police and sherriffs to perform the raids for/ with them. The local police and sherriffs who are sworn to enforce local laws which say these shops are opperating legally. Talk about a way to further place local law enforcement on the opposite side of the line as 'law abiding' med mj users and suppliers.

Anyways, they bust in, take everything in the place as evidence. Arrest the owners and anyone who's working there. The don't arrest patients, just detain for a while, unless you get lippy. So they bring all those folks in book them, put them in a cell for a few hours, then release the employees without a charge. Odd how they were arrested and held, but never charged with anything. The owners are usually charged with some seemingly unrelatd, in this case if there were guns, they'll get them on gun charges. It's like mob stuff... they never get the guys on murder, it's always tax evasion or parking tickets, some lame shit.

So they'll charge the owners with something, get a case ready and usually have the owners lawyer up for the trial. Then poof the trial and charges are dropped and they owners get a memo. Feel free to open your business again. 

One girl from a co-op I went to was held in the sherriffs office for 3 days, with a 500,000 dollar bail. That's murder territory for bail... I don't even think rape would get you over 100,000. She ended up walking out without a charge or even paperwork filed on her. They said their lawyers couldn't find an arrest record or anything.

It's all so illegal it's incredible. Land of the free. Lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2013)

Land of the Lame. Our gov sucks balls. 

Mornin' guys and gals! Happy Sunday 

edit: Jimmer, go raw, it's the way. We use Stella and Chewy's but some say it's too rich for their pet. Whatever brand we feed him, we always give him some veggies with it... my wife either bakes sweet potatoes and broccoli, or we use one of the store bought mixes that is human grade. Good luck with the cancer.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2013)

She's a good looking dog. Good luck with the treatment.
You can use natural cooked products. For instance: boil a 5 lb bag of chicken leg quarters and de-bone. Pour the liquid over baked veggies and mix them with the meat. Refrigerate and serve as needed.

peace
cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2013)

COF you just made me real hungry


----------



## Javadog (Apr 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's all a giant fucking sham. <SNIP>
> 
> It's all so illegal it's incredible. Land of the free. Lol.


It makes sense again if you change the word "Home" to "Stuff":

"Land of the Free Stuff of the Brave"

Feh.

JD


----------



## zack66 (Apr 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> She's a good looking dog. Good luck with the treatment.
> You can use natural cooked products. For instance: boil a 5 lb bag of chicken leg quarters and de-bone. Pour the liquid over baked veggies and mix them with the meat. Refrigerate and serve as needed.
> 
> peace
> cof


 In Europe alot of the working dog kennels feed raw chicken, bones and all. Once you cook it the bones are harmful to your dog. I always feed my dogs Wellness. It's a little expensive but, a good healthy line of food.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's all a giant fucking sham. The Federal agencies come in to administer the raids. They actually get the local police and sherriffs to perform the raids for/ with them. The local police and sherriffs who are sworn to enforce local laws which say these shops are opperating legally. Talk about a way to further place local law enforcement on the opposite side of the line as 'law abiding' med mj users and suppliers.
> 
> Anyways, they bust in, take everything in the place as evidence. Arrest the owners and anyone who's working there. The don't arrest patients, just detain for a while, unless you get lippy. So they bring all those folks in book them, put them in a cell for a few hours, then release the employees without a charge. Odd how they were arrested and held, but never charged with anything. The owners are usually charged with some seemingly unrelatd, in this case if there were guns, they'll get them on gun charges. It's like mob stuff... they never get the guys on murder, it's always tax evasion or parking tickets, some lame shit.
> 
> ...


Ya they had 9 automatic assault rifles


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue pit shots


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 7, 2013)

zack66 said:


> In Europe alot of the working dog kennels feed raw chicken, bones and all. Once you cook it the bones are harmful to your dog. I always feed my dogs Wellness. It's a little expensive but, a good healthy line of food.


Props to Wellness...Two Goldens w/ skin allergy issues...Whitefish & Sweet Potato...Vet recommended...Wish I could afford to eat that well...FWIW


----------



## zack66 (Apr 7, 2013)

I hear ya".The coats on my dogs are amazing. I've tried lots of top of the line feeds and Wellness ranks the best in my book. Wheat germ oil at GNC is great to mix in your dogs food for control of skin issues. 1 tsp is all you need and your dogs coat will shine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

made some erl, think i shook it too long it's pretty dark, tho i only shook for about a minute. still ripped me a new one.

View attachment 2605326View attachment 2605327


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 7, 2013)

My dogs favorite and mine (because he doesn't get sick!) is the rachel ray's chicken and rice. First solid poop of his teenage life was from that stuff so we're sticking to it lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2013)

My dogs have been raised on blue buffalo, but the price has become outrageous ( $2 a lb and we use about 30 lbs a week). I have switched to Pro Pac with no food changeover issues and the dogs love it....$30 for 44 lbs, shining coats and easy on their digestive system. We're happy customers.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> made some erl, think i shook it too long it's pretty dark, tho i only shook for about a minute. still ripped me a new one.
> 
> View attachment 2605326View attachment 2605327



Looks good still,,, for SLERL (super long erl) lol

good afternoon everyone... somehow I slept till past 2pm  must be the tallboys I had yesterday, drinking has been a rarety for me lately (past 6 or 7 months).


[video=youtube;1mt3vZHDiM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2013)

So these are the Male DOG BX2's I am looking at. I have my eye on the lady bx2 that will get teamed up with the lucky geezer but not got pics of here as she is in the back of the cab looking shexy. I am going to do a straight cross this time without backcrossing to the original dog so this is quite a step in getting this a lot more stable to run with.

Anyway, here they are.
This chap stinks to high heaven, real earthy, dank smell. Quite like the K2 male that was used back in the first cross. He has side branching that is reaching up to the main cola, and has reasonable node spacing for a guy, and for the dog. I think this is my favoured gent.
















Also a heandsome chappy, not as much side branching and more zestyness from the smell. Will check again on this as the smell development may be something that come sout more, or maybe not. I don't think it's as far advanced as the first one either, so thats always something to think about.











3rd man, slightly smaller, less vigour in the initial growth as a youngling, but lovely deep colour, looks a bit more sat leaning with the leaf shape. Smell not as strong as number 1 either...not sure about this, but it is short and stout....but alsoa quick flowering male.
















Cheers, and much peace.

DST


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 7, 2013)

whats up 6ers. heres a whitewidowxbigbud and a Kalashnikova and 3 afgan kush ryders that i have been doing some extreme training. 1 week into flower will get a bit better shots when i water today.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2013)

My Lumatek LK600 with 600 hps bulb was off when I came to check on it.
WTF!!
I unplugged and turned it back on.
All seemed fine, then it went off again...ARGH!
What the hell is happening?
I hope the ballast isnt bad, now that I have sold my old ones

Bulb looked fine 2 weeks ago now looks burned out.
Ushio Hilux Gro Optired AHS-600


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 7, 2013)

ouch bassman shitty


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 7, 2013)

Same thing happened to me last week. I unplugged the ballast , then reset the two breakers, one was needed and then replugged everything in.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good afternoon 6! It's 4:20 and I'm about to light up with some agent orange and a medible. Haven't been on for awhile but looks like shit is dank up in here. 

Whodat got some sexy bitches and nice nuts dst. I'm hoping that the F4 is more stable. I've got a lil breeding project I've been working on as a side project, hopefully will be able to share with you guys once I run it a couple times. 

Just all around sexy pr0n in here from soil to plants to erl to just about anything a pot head could want 

Ok now to drop some tea pr0n 
Been brewin for lil over an hour now  Idk what it is about organics but it gets me all hot and bothered lol.



How bout some r00t pr0n now  Yea I think so. Mothers after 3 weeks in 1 gallon. Went to final home and now waiting for room in flower tent lol

And now the moms in my new soil mix, lets see what happens...hopefully good things lol



Oh and of course been busy outside to getting the veggie garden ready 


And to end it with a lil snip of my pride and joy I've been working on 



Have a good rest of your Sunday guys, headed outside to tend to the garden before this rain hits  Stay lit


----------



## zVice (Apr 7, 2013)

Quick blue pit snap


----------



## mac.os.x (Apr 7, 2013)

i should be germinating instead cant do shit.


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 7, 2013)

i think my whitewidow x bigbud is starting to get a little deficient in N its the non uniform one. but not feeding them as i did last water ten days ago,


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good DST. Always looking nice. Hope your having a great one.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 7, 2013)

Whats up everyone?? Some updated pics of my Girl Scout Cookies she is getting chopped this week. Started my new grow forum https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/642171-jhod58vw-600hps-mh-indoor-spring.html check it out and sub if you get a chance. Some of you already have. Thanks to those. Last pic some bottom nugs from the Hawaiian OG which hit the cure jar have approx 1/2oz till the rest dries and cures.View attachment 2606015View attachment 2606016View attachment 2606017View attachment 2606018View attachment 2606019View attachment 2606020


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 7, 2013)

here is the Kalashnikova and here is the whitewidowx bigbud.,

tent behind the ww x bb is my new set up in my sig. its just starting out with a stacked and sourk kush under a 125w cfl and flowering under 2 150ws.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a jungle in here!  great work everyone!
I got a big day tomorrow, I'll see you cats bright n' early red eyed and a cup of joe or tea in my hand.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good night whodat. See ya in the morning


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yo!, its cookie time :]

the numbers:

batch of choco chip cookies (1 stick butter +1.5Tbsp)
17 grams of decarbed headband oil

produced

108 cookies 
and enough cookie dough left for about 15 more cookies (totaling 123)

you can figure out the rest :]

ooooo more info, this headband yielded 2.3 grams of oil an oz.. 







i took a little spill on my ankle yesterday, its been hurting all day, 

well, after some dough, and a couple cookies, i dont feel one bit of pain in my ankle! great medication.

on top of that, im not even gonna smoke any more, i took three dabs, not one cough, im pretty baked..




me thinks the mates and i are gonna hit up the pool hall, stay up fam


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2013)

well up 2 chilla fillas and on the bike to check my wilma and my babys hope there first night in the new home went well


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

check your email mac, you'll be good by the end of the week.



mac.os.x said:


> i should be germinating instead cant do shit.


Good luck budolskie!!!

Super pics in the 600 as usual. Loving those cookies!!!! mmmmn, cookie monster.

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2013)

they still alive so that's a good sign haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

everyone on the pron first thing for monday. sweet, my dog pics will be up shortly


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2013)

Man, I stay away for a day and the place is _*rotten*_ with the pR0n!

The following pales in comparison, but it's all I have to contribute.

starting to get some actual buds forming (the two plants on the right hand side are younger than the left two plants). 19 days of 12/12...





























some under canopy shots...




















And on the new home front...

Made an offer on the house, received a refusal and was told there is another buyer making an offer, too.
So we made a second offer, and have to wait until tomorrow sometime for an answer.
So it's still a 50/50 chance with this house.
Fingers are still crossed!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

digits dutifully crossed Doobs!


----------



## mac.os.x (Apr 8, 2013)

those cookies look great


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 8, 2013)

looking good doobs.. cant wait to get my outside season really going.. gotta wait to fix my fence it fell down, for a combination of reasons.. its old was leaning my dogs sarted climbing it. to get out and there not light dogs.. and then a light storm topped it off. ill be glad to have a new fence.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 8, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> looking good doobs.. cant wait to get my outside season really going.. gotta wait to fix my fence it fell down, for a combination of reasons.. its old was leaning my dogs sarted climbing it. to get out and there not light dogs.. and then a light storm topped it off. ill be glad to have a new fence.


I rented a trailer yesterday so we could fix the garden. Then i back into my fence an ruin it.. Damn i feel like an idiot. Ive been driving big trucks up and down small roads for years and then i do this. DOH!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 8, 2013)

[youtube]xcph66BweDs[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 8, 2013)

this is some crazy shit k-rino the wizard. [youtube]aVgI0KTc8Tc[/youtube]


----------



## caveman2k11 (Apr 8, 2013)

just wondered if u had used canna bio boost n flores with fruit rot juice and bat guano teas as i was thinkin when i get my buds when i first go in to 12/12 should i use the fruit rot juice to boost microbes and then in week 3-4 bru some bat guano and add my canna boost with that and then another doze in week 5 but in between feed it bio flores and bio boost and a little cal mag with 6% nitrogen only using cal mag once after buds form after the stretch to boost them a little with nitrogen then again at end of week 4 as this nis my first organic grow i have about two years growing experience with all the other canna products that arnt bio and i also have some yellow bottle nutriens which is the cal mag and also final bloom which i will give in week 7 any info u can share would be great iam using canna bio soil in my last pot up which is a 10 litre pot which i have just done and my plants are 11 inch tall using a 600 mh and then 600 hps to flower with there pretty bushy at mo so going to leave in darkness 46 hours when they get to 15-16 inch tall then hit them with my cool tube 600w hps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up everyone?? Some updated pics of my Girl Scout Cookies she is getting chopped this week. Started my new grow forum https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/642171-jhod58vw-600hps-mh-indoor-spring.html check it out and sub if you get a chance. Some of you already have. Thanks to those. Last pic some bottom nugs from the Hawaiian OG which hit the cure jar have approx 1/2oz till the rest dries and cures.View attachment 2606015View attachment 2606016View attachment 2606017View attachment 2606018View attachment 2606019View attachment 2606020



i hear good things about girl scout cookies, looks sweet as, quite headband in structure/colour to the leaves

got me seriously looking at the bc bud depot fems, but at £10 a seed........i'm gonna wait till i'm flush.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2013)

il get sum pics of mine the soil up tonight 20 days of 12/12 it is, since i have put the 600 magnetic ballast in while the lights out they look a bit droopy but when light comes on they look ok


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks 6er's for the input on the raw diet. I've got a couple of questions for the vet on thurs. to make up my mind. It was 72 here yesterday. We left the house around 11 and stayed out till 10 at night. Todays hi is suppose to be 43. Gotta love it.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

I have seen some of Cali Connections GSC at the GA the other day. Smelled nice but by all accounts according to the massive, it ain't all that?!?!?!?! And it was from CC themselves.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 8, 2013)

ay someone please listen to that k-rino and give me your opinion on it


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Lyrically very interesting, not a new subject that he is rapping about but he puts a twist on it in a sort of ironic way. Ryhming is tight, word content and flow is also very toight! toight like a tiger.
Beat is okay, you would expect a kind of anthom type sound from k-rino anyway, but musically it's just kind of ok, nothing ground breaking. I think the lyrics make up for that though. Intelligent rapping as appossed to Bitch Cussing!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 8, 2013)

I just think its incredible that he could even think about going about it that way.. that's genious in my mind.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 8, 2013)

alright D tell me what you think about this one.. [youtube]1rKPbabsSbQ[/youtube]


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 8, 2013)

Some small nugs off my Hawaiian Og that hit the cure jar. Have about a 1/2oz till the rest dries and cures. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!View attachment 2606479View attachment 2606480View attachment 2606481


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

looking good jhod!

dro, sounds like a headphone banger to me, would be a good one to cycle too as well (for me anyway!) A bit less on the lycrical intelligence level but nice banging tune and he does flip his words well. I am a sucker for a simple Piano sample in a song.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Positronics auto cheese, was wondering what might happen if I threw one or two into the mix . I started with 12 , lost 3 to males, and stupidly tossed three before two went to males. Left with five - 2 Jamaican D, 2 Chem 4 and 1 - Chem Valley Kush. Going into second week of flowering, says autos can go start to finish 65 days, but will they work in 12/12?


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Apr 8, 2013)

With three 600's and suspended cfl's am I still a member of the 600 club?


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

cfl's??? get the fuk outta here, (only kidding). All are welcome.


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Apr 8, 2013)

DST said:


> cfl's??? get the fuk outta here, (only kidding). All are welcome.


i had nothing to do to my garden that day and was dying to play in my room so i dropped 27,000 lumen of 2700k cfls inside my canopy... Trying to boost the lower bud sites


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Canna Bio Boost, I assume is some sort of bud enhancer. I am not really a great advocate of boosters but normally they need to be used within a good 30 days of harvest, or used in slight increments as you go through your grow. Having grown with supersoil and bio novas booster in the past I would definitely recommend small incremental increases rather than dumping a whole full dosage of a product into a organic situation. 




caveman2k11 said:


> just wondered if u had used canna bio boost n flores with fruit rot juice and bat guano teas as i was thinkin when i get my buds when i first go in to 12/12 should i use the fruit rot juice to boost microbes and then in week 3-4 bru some bat guano and add my canna boost with that and then another doze in week 5 but in between feed it bio flores and bio boost and a little cal mag with 6% nitrogen only using cal mag once after buds form after the stretch to boost them a little with nitrogen then again at end of week 4 as this nis my first organic grow i have about two years growing experience with all the other canna products that arnt bio and i also have some yellow bottle nutriens which is the cal mag and also final bloom which i will give in week 7 any info u can share would be great iam using canna bio soil in my last pot up which is a 10 litre pot which i have just done and my plants are 11 inch tall using a 600 mh and then 600 hps to flower with there pretty bushy at mo so going to leave in darkness 46 hours when they get to 15-16 inch tall then hit them with my cool tube 600w hps


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2013)

well heres a quick update on my soil grow 
1st 2 pics the purple kush which i think is getting a defisency (will add pics of the leaves in a couple mins)
2nd 3 pics the smelly cherry 
and last 3 pics the sweet and sour.....
be back in 2 mins with the pics of leaves off the p kush


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2013)

and heres the leaves men any ideas to what its the start of and how to sort it out


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had bugs this round so you will see mite damage on the leaves, but they have recovered for the most part.
Too many strains to identify them all.
day 47 12/12
purp ak right front DJs BB behind her and to the left fronnt is C99 pineapple

Purple ak

DJs Grape krush and a Urkle behind her

GK front

purplish pinkish to the right is GDPx Blueberry


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 8, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Positronics auto cheese, was wondering what might happen if I threw one or two into the mix . I started with 12 , lost 3 to males, and stupidly tossed three before two went to males. Left with five - 2 Jamaican D, 2 Chem 4 and 1 - Chem Valley Kush. Going into second week of flowering, says autos can go start to finish 65 days, but will they work in 12/12?


I have 2 auto's going with my veg plants. From everything I've read they reguire atleast 18/6 but prefer 20/4. I've heard of people trying the 12/12 to no success


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 8, 2013)

those cookies are amazing pain relievers, and excellenttttttttttttt appetite makers.. I cooked up such a fancy salad last night, full of nutrition... .

cant wait to get out of the office and reach the land of food, these cookies rock. i didnt even smoke this morning. just cookie crumbs :]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon 6! 

Just poppin in to say hi, got shit to get done. 

Hope all is well. 

Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2013)

Super windy day today.
Power keeps fluctuating.
I lost a bulb on my other ballast as a result.
I am super pissed.
No money no bulbs and 6 weeks into flowering.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Super windy day today.
> Power keeps fluctuating.
> I lost a bulb on my other ballast as a result.
> I am super pissed.
> No money no bulbs and 6 weeks into flowering.


Shit bass. You are no lucky guy atm. *Hope things change for you real soon.*
I just flipped to 12/12 to get my perpetual tent on. Kinda messy right now. Got my big scrog box, 3x2l 2x5l and 1 10l. Will be funny to see the outcome, but im not looking forward to different waterings and what-not. Gonna make a recirculating-dwc and my garage finished when i get my vacation.
AND AGAIN i fuck up my lemon skunk. It will be allright but damn it has had a stressfull life so far. Weird thing is it is so beautiful dark green with a perfect canopy. Wanted to transplant to a bigger bucket but i think she is stressed enough.
Hope all is well. Bedtime.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2013)

Crap. Do you have a HID (veg) as a temporary fallback?


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Bud, Magnesium deficiencies can cause black spots on new growth. Black spots could also be a fungal thing, but if it's just on one plant then probably a micro element. I have a 27-0-0 with Mg1 solution I use (also has macro elements) in case of issues like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Shit bass. You are no lucky guy atm. *Hope things change for you real soon.*
> I just flipped to 12/12 to get my perpetual tent on. Kinda messy right now. Got my big scrog box, 3x2l 2x5l and 1 10l. Will be funny to see the outcome, but im not looking forward to different waterings and what-not. Gonna make a recirculating-dwc and my garage finished when i get my vacation.
> AND AGAIN i fuck up my lemon skunk. It will be allright but damn it has had a stressfull life so far. Weird thing is it is so beautiful dark green with a perfect canopy. Wanted to transplant to a bigger bucket but i think she is stressed enough.
> Hope all is well. Bedtime.





Javadog said:


> Crap. Do you have a HID (veg) as a temporary fallback?


I am already using my HID 400 MH as a backup, but I am flowering under 2 lights.
I stuck a 400 mh on a 600 hps ballast.
If it blows up I am no worse off than I am right now.
I have spent my emergency money and ordered some F-ing bulbs.
I bought some really inexpensive ones lol
600watt hps for $29 a bulb


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck adapting!


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am already using my HID 400 MH as a backup, but I am flowering under 2 lights.
> I stuck a 400 mh on a 600 hps ballast.
> If it blows up I am no worse off than I am tight now.
> I have spent my emergency money and ordered some F-ing bulbs.
> ...


Bro what's up? I have a extra bulb I could give you. Has 2 cycles on. Hit me up if you need it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, there was 4-pm deadline for the home owners to make a decision on our offer and two other offers.
We hadn't heard anything by almost 6-pm so I popped online to look at the listing and it's status message had changed from "Active" to "Active Under Contract".
So since we never heard from our real estate agent we figured someone had to have offered more than the asking price.
We noticed another house that had just come on the market today (doesn't even have pics on the website yet, but google maps works just fine) and so started to set our minds to that one.
At 7:30-pm the wife's cell phone rings and our agent tells her that our offer was accepted!
So on May 21st we'll be moving in to our new home!
Will get them their earnest money tomorrow, liquidate our investments, and send a check off for the down payment, and then the house is ours.

[video=youtube_share;KwIe_sjKeAY]http://youtu.be/KwIe_sjKeAY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome news doobie! So glad it worked out for you two 
btw I saw the ladies, they are looking good .... wait, what about the ladies?! You got a nice box to move them in? can you move them? 


I think im going to pop in with late night pr0n.



I wonder how many accumulative pounds have been posted in this thread? 

All top shelf!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, there was 4-pm deadline for the home owners to make a decision on our offer and two other offers.
> We hadn't heard anything by almost 6-pm so I popped online to look at the listing and it's status message had changed from "Active" to "Active Under Contract".
> So since we never heard from our real estate agent we figured someone had to have offered more than the asking price.
> We noticed another house that had just come on the market today (doesn't even have pics on the website yet, but google maps works just fine) and so started to set our minds to that one.
> ...


Fucking awesome bro!

Congrats on the new house, your having a house warming party for the 6 right?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking awesome bro!
> 
> Congrats on the new house, your having a house warming party for the 6 right?




.... talk about smoke damage  I would not throw a 6 party in my house lol, ok maybe I would.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2013)

And as basic transportation here in town, after we're settled in the new house, I get to find myself a bad motor scooter and ride...

[video=youtube_share;tk52nGxF-jc]http://youtu.be/tk52nGxF-jc[/video]

Will be something like this:


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> .... talk about smoke damage  I would not throw a 6 party in my house lol, ok maybe I would.


Dude I would to! We could have us a concert out on the farm  Drink a few beers, head down to pond with some Pink Floyd and ZZ jammin and smoke ridiculous amounts of weed


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2013)

You have the party before you paint and put in new carpet. Then it can be a blowout without concerns


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I would to! We could have us a concert out on the farm  Drink a few beers, head down to pond with some Pink Floyd and ZZ jammin and smoke ridiculous amounts of weed



More like a few kegs and pounds! I will make a skydiving entrance  lmao


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> More like a few kegs and pounds! I will make a skydiving entrance  lmao


Well yes but we don't want you know who thinking were drug dealers


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well yes but we don't want you know who thinking were drug dealers



Were not, its all for personal use  You should build a floating aquaponic raft... just saying. okok bowl and camera time. brb eta 1hr...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2013)

The plants in last nights pics will be harvested by then, but I hope to have replacements vegged out until then.
I'll just move them at night, no problemo.

Time to compose a "To Do" list and start packing up what can be packed early.
I want the actual move to go as smooth as possible.
Also going to be hiring a couple of guys from one of the labor pools so I don't re-wreck my back.
And research a couple of appliances that we'll need to buy to replace the ones being taken by the current owners.
Just a gas kitchen range, and a dishwasher.
I'm going to get a nice stove with a convection oven.
Nothing too fancy, just dependable.
I haven't cooked on a gas stove top in years.
I love cooking on gas stove tops!
Anyways, going to be a busy 60 days.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Were not, its all for personal use  You should build a floating aquaponic raft... just saying. okok bowl and camera time. brb eta 1hr...


LOL well we know that, but those pricks don't!

Hmm I just might have to do that lol. I'm expecting to see some sexy pr0n!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, there was 4-pm deadline for the home owners to make a decision on our offer and two other offers.
> We hadn't heard anything by almost 6-pm so I popped online to look at the listing and it's status message had changed from "Active" to "Active Under Contract".
> So since we never heard from our real estate agent we figured someone had to have offered more than the asking price.
> We noticed another house that had just come on the market today (doesn't even have pics on the website yet, but google maps works just fine) and so started to set our minds to that one.
> ...


What suspense till the end!!

So happy for you and Mrs Doob!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL well we know that, but those pricks don't!
> 
> Hmm I just might have to do that lol. I'm expecting to see some sexy pr0n!


I witnessed it not to long ago, life will not be contained. Down at the lake,,, its got a few gallons in it  ,, I was working on a house that had a neglected dock, connected to that dock was a floating wood platform tied to a rope. (from what Iv deciphered with my ultra stoner sherlock abilities) Over the years nearby tree matter had collected and composted on the wood platform,,, there was a 6 fookin foot tall tree/weed growing out of the composting material and sure enough it had roots in the water. Now THAT gave me an idea, but mesa has no lake or pond stocked with fish lol 

#bucketlist 



DoobieBrother said:


> The plants in last nights pics will be harvested by then, but I hope to have replacements vegged out until then.
> I'll just move them at night, no problemo.
> 
> Time to compose a "To Do" list and start packing up what can be packed early.
> ...


I was going to say, gas stoves are the shizzle!!!! Coupled with cast iron and you got somefin going on  gotta have a grill and smoker too! 
 why did I do that to myself. 




Dank prizzle on the wizzle for shizzle in the hizzle for the six sizzle Southern chizzle has got me wizzle.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

So went and looked at my tea and I must say yummy! Smells very earthy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, b-maestro 
We're really happy!
The house is about perfect for our needs, is in great shape (was built in 1980), has a new gas furnace, new gas water heater, roof replaced in 2006, all new windows, over-sized 2-car garage, and room in the back yard with good exposure to sunlight so I can make some decent garden space out of it for veggies.
I can play my bass through my bass guitar amplifier again!
Will partition off half if the garage for my computer/art/music/growspace area.
And I'll mic the bass guitar amp for when I record stuff!
Micing the amp means, when I record my little music vids, I'll get a more rich, full & real sound recorded from my bass guitar, and it would separate the audio going through the headphones (monitoring whatever song I'm recording a bass part for) will be separate from the sound being recorded from the bass amp through the microphone.
Currently I record over the song after I've done what I can to strip out the audio frequencies of the bass guitar, but that mean less control of the final product.
Going to set a goal for a set of Roland V-drums by the end of next year.
And since I'll have to save up for that long anyways, I'm thinking of saving up for a TD-15KV. Was going to go for a TD-11Kv, but the TD-15KV is more expandable, and has a real hi-hat footpedal set up, larger drum heads, etc.
Almost 2 years should be enough time to do it.
They might even have upgraded stuff on the market by then which could bring the prices down on today's stuff.
Time will tell.

[video=youtube_share;PIUq3uA9yF8]http://youtu.be/PIUq3uA9yF8[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2013)

well 1 wake in bake long morning ahead roll on 10, d m8 i only been using ionic soil grow and bloom on them do u think i need to ad more bloom to my next batch for the 1 plant


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2013)

going to see a man about a dog at 10


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 8, 2013)

i see alot of spaces with no pics whodat): unless its just messing up for me idk.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

&#8203;Noooooo! fuk....


----------



## Club 600 (Apr 8, 2013)

I can see them WhoDat!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> &#8203;Noooooo! fuk....


Ya ok good it wasn't just me, not good that they aren't showing up but glad that it wasn't just mine fucking up lol

Get that shit fixed whodat! I need my pr0n before bed


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 8, 2013)

i see them at the bottom now.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ya I see them at the bottom to, but still don't show up how he wanted them lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

Club 600 said:


> I can see them WhoDat!


Who are u ime confused


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

I deleted that dumb invisible post 

Day 60~ 12/12


Veggies  gonna be yummy... eventually!




Males. 1-ssxpb 4 bnsxsb1.





3 fem bnsxsb1
One off to the right looks to be very interesting, I meant to get some pics of her... She sticks around for grow the after next  One of the other two is needed for this run.... one of them will not be so lucky.





3 MORE bnsxsb1 fems!  topped and xplanted tonight... meant to do it earlier. Like I said before, I keep most fans and ditch secondary branching.





BP doing her thing 





MVK doing it too!
bulb burn~~~~






Contenders.







?p x BnS






?p x SB2








Blue Pit!







Pr0n climaxing! 

Yes I see the s33ds, early flower heat stress turned herm, heat fixed no more herm. I dont think I got very many and no, not growing them out. Every plant on the vert side hermed, nadda on the other side (no heat issue) 
?p x BK










Blue Pit, short.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Can see????????


Edit: so fking annoying,,, boy that really "fizzled" ffs.

Good night crew.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes we can c now


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

I c u took a pick of the pit sitting on the leaves works good huh kinda a floating effect


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey 600 fans!!! whodatnation... WOW!! LOVE THE FROST! 

just harvested my Amsterdam Gold @ day 46, i only got 20 days vegging out of her, so didn't get to scrog size, but still managed to grow some insanely huge frosty colas that will surely keep me happy for some time 











































Thanx DST in advance for the awesome famous 600 thread


----------



## budolskie (Apr 9, 2013)

Pron and I'm choking for a hit now


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Doobiebrother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just the best news geez. Really really chuffed for ya, I know you are gonna dig it!

Whodat, spanking pron son! And Flowa not slouching as usual! Method, don't worry about Club 600 user, he pops up everynow and then. He's a trusted tool

Budolskie, I would go for something more macro based with Mg, Iron, Zinc, M, etc. Check what your grow nutes have got in em, bloom is probably leaning more on the p-k side of the nute range.

Another nice day in the Dam today. I think Spring might finally be here.

Peace, DST


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

This was the worst looking plant i ever grew BUT it came out amazing buds where extremly heavy gave me 6oz just on plant and the smell taste and everything came out perfect !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 9, 2013)

^^^^ you're becoming a good little grower. Well done!!!


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^^ you're becoming a good little grower. Well done!!!


Wouldnt say little hehe thanks just wish i took some clones


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah its there now. i just didnt know if i was the only one. all i did was go to your journal and figured the newest pics where the same ones,? but now i see them here also,.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks lovely ialan. Looks like the exo cheese in structure with its crazz ass foxtailing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

Crystaline sizzaleanscreen green guys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Doobiebrother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just the best news geez. Really really chuffed for ya, I know you are gonna dig it!


Thanks, D 
Well, it's not like anyone is preggers, but it's big news for us 
I get to buy a ladder, and a lawn mower, and a weedwacker, and a lawn rake!
Yardwork!!!
Oh...
...yay?
No, I like yard work.

No more apartment inspections...
... EVER AGAIN!!!
Except the one after we've moved out to see how much of our deposit we'll get back.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks lovely ialan. Looks like the exo cheese in structure with its crazz ass foxtailing.


Have you got ex cheese from GH Seeds? It just won an award at Spannabis. I know this strain well!!


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

This Was a normal blue cheese Seed from big Buddha


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

hi lahada, I was growing the clone only version of exo cheese from the UK. I finished with it a while back though (I think I have about a joints worth left in a tub somewhere). I have never really had the ghs version, I have heard mixed reports, some say great, others say, not so great. But then that's often the case with seeds.

Ialan, turned out dam good then!!! looks like the exo as I said.


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

what is this exo? :s


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

Clones from another blue cheese plant not as frosted but looking great I say they have around 2 weeks left 



Pics arent so clear iether :s they are sticky as fuck though


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

This is Exo Cheese, the original clone only to come out of the UK. This is what was used to make the Blue Cheese, which was Exo Cheese x Afghani as far as I am aware. The GHS Exo Cheese is a knock off from this clone only (a feminized variety). There are also backcrosses of this strain that have been done as well. This is where you get the foxtailing from in your Blue cheese. I think th eclone is 20+ years old.











Peace, DST


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

very nice, yes it is similar and i noticed in mine it had little ammount of leaves and the fan leaves where massive


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe the original seeds came form a skunk number 1.


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> I believe the original seeds came form a skunk number 1.


Cool.

Listen can I ask you a question here about curing?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning 6er's. My other 600 with cool tube should be here today. I also have a load of building materials on the way to finish up my house now that it's feeling like spring. I said the hell with the tent and ordered some 2x4. I have a friend dropping of some silver lined soup box befor its made. It's 4x100ft. By tommorow hopefully I'll have a new home for my girls. This way i won't be limited to hieght being my ceilings are 10ft tall.Not to mention these plants have out grown just 1 light. Hopefully in about 4 weeks I can put the other five outside with the 18 clones if they make it. It's been 7 days no roots but still alive and kicking. In 2 weeks it will be time to think about what i want to run next inside.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Fire away chap.


ialan said:


> Cool.
> 
> Listen can I ask you a question here about curing?


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck with the build Jimmer. Always fun making your own space.



jimmer6577 said:


> Good morning 6er's. My other 600 with cool tube should be here today. I also have a load of building materials on the way to finish up my house now that it's feeling like spring. I said the hell with the tent and ordered some 2x4. I have a friend dropping of some silver lined soup box befor its made. It's 4x100ft. By tommorow hopefully I'll have a new home for my girls. This way i won't be limited to hieght being my ceilings are 10ft tall.Not to mention these plants have out grown just 1 light. Hopefully in about 4 weeks I can put the other five outside with the 18 clones if they make it. It's been 7 days no roots but still alive and kicking. In 2 weeks it will be time to think about what i want to run next inside.View attachment 2607844


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 9, 2013)

This is one of my two auto's. It's not looking good. It's only been fed once besides straight water. That was about a week ago. Any advice! Thank You.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Doesn't look like it is taking up any water, so perhaps a lock out of some description. Having not grown autos before I don't want to advise you to do something and then kill the thing. The medium does look rather wet though? Perhaps a water with some H202 would help create some air in the medium.....that's all I can think off at the minute Jimmer.


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Fire away chap.


I heard of a guy that cures his bud in an air tight container in a fridge is this true? he says it increases potency, I am scared that the condensation will enter the jars somehow have u ever heard of this


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Doesn't look like it is taking up any water, so perhaps a lock out of some description. Having not grown autos before I don't want to advise you to do something and then kill the thing. The medium does look rather wet though? Perhaps a water with some H202 would help create some air in the medium.....that's all I can think off at the minute Jimmer.


Thanks for the input. I never have grown an auto either. I was kind of thinking it's a medium problem. At first I thought it wanted more water. It's probably will need a bigger home so maybe I'll try a transplant into a 5 gall bucket with different medium?I'll be back later but still interested in input. Thank you.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Once your buds are dry then this can be used. Ed Rosenthal is an advocate of this method.

Potency has a cealing within the plant, all you are doing with curing is making more of that available.

I cannot imagine how hard I would get thumped by my wife if she came home to a fridge full of weed! Even if it was in the psare fridge we have....(which I have already combated the freezer for my trim!)


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Let us know what the medium is like when repotting. I am guessing it could be water logged. Good luck.


jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks for the input. I never have grown an auto either. I was kind of thinking it's a medium problem. At first I thought it wanted more water. It's probably will need a bigger home so maybe I'll try a transplant into a 5 gall bucket with different medium?I'll be back later but still interested in input. Thank you.


----------



## ialan (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Once your buds are dry then this can be used. Ed Rosenthal is an advocate of this method.
> 
> Potency has a cealing within the plant, all you are doing with curing is making more of that available.
> 
> I cannot imagine how hard I would get thumped by my wife if she came home to a fridge full of weed! Even if it was in the psare fridge we have....(which I have already combated the freezer for my trim!)


So do you know exactly how its done ? I wana try this with my next grow or maybe have a link


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey everyone. Today is a good day. Wanted to let you know so you make sure you enjoy it.

pgrs ftmfw.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

I have not done it so wouldn't like to try and instruct someone else how to.

I imagine that after a good 3-4 weeks of drying on the stem, then in bags, then further off the stem that you can then start them in the fridge with some sort of burping technique I would guess.


ialan said:


> So do you know exactly how its done ? I wana try this with my next grow or maybe have a link


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> pgrs ftmfw.


eh? I miss the class telling us about internet babble so need some help here mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

preggers for the mutherfuckin win. 

keep up DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I c u took a pick of the pit sitting on the leaves works good huh kinda a floating effect


Yeah, so I can use both hands to steady the camera. I may get myself a tripod after harvest, get some better pics.



DST said:


> This is Exo Cheese, the original clone only to come out of the UK. This is what was used to make the Blue Cheese, which was Exo Cheese x Afghani as far as I am aware. The GHS Exo Cheese is a knock off from this clone only (a feminized variety). There are also backcrosses of this strain that have been done as well. This is where you get the foxtailing from in your Blue cheese. I think th eclone is 20+ years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flying cheese monster! boy that came out great! vsfcmftmfw!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> preggers for the mutherfuckin win.
> 
> keep up DST



thanks lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

ialan said:


> So do you know exactly how its done ? I wana try this with my next grow or maybe have a link



There are some amazing threads on the net about curing TONS of info at your fingertips. Its simple yet VERY important.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

damn, man, the trials and tribulations of a youngster like me. what the fuck guys im fuckin lost and confused and mad. and no older brothers or anybody can help me with anything. fuckin bullshit. im to young to have no one. how come I look into my future and see nothing but hardship death or incarceration. im sick.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

when I get mad I get focused but also a bit dangerous..


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

whats the fuck man.. has anybody ever stopped and said who the fuck am I anymore?


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

Who the fuck am i ??!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 9, 2013)

You fealt the need to tell us this in 4 posts? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> Who the fuck am i ??!!


you're dababydroman


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Whats going on droman? You got the 600 here for you.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> You fealt the need to tell us this in 4 posts? lol



whats so funny? prick.


----------



## zVice (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EEu42L0ufBY]http://youtu.be/EEu42L0ufBY[/video]


----------



## Californicater (Apr 9, 2013)

Please believe the best advice doesn't always come from family. A positive male role model is priceless. You don't even have to know him, reading is fundamental, and biographies are full of life lessons.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

my positive role models told me to die for my shit. im mad because I have to carry a pistol to the fuckin corner store.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

reading is nice but honestly I cant sit down and read a book in the free. cause my mind is always moving at 1000 mph cant stop knowing the world is moving fastly around me.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

the only way for me to succeed it to be ridiculously vigilant and im just fucking tired.


----------



## Californicater (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, being somewhere you have to be armed to go to the store can easily put one in a state of mind that would cause them to make poor judgement and spiral out of control. The best thing you can do is change your environment.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

^^^ yeah, you have to move and move on. Start a new life.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2013)

In Denmark perhaps! ;P


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

not having a pistol would be poor judgement. I would love to change my environment. how n the fuck do you do that with no money. I have a record and seemingly only know one way to make money. and that's the safe part. moving around in my city where I grew up. you'd be a fool not to have one honestly. in anypart of the city... suburbs to anything.. theres a couple of people stabbing people at out community college as we speak. young dis allusioned jackers.. mislead fake gangsters. I have daily dreams of getting locked up or having to shoot someone.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder how old the 6'ers would think ii am if they had to take a guess.


----------



## Californicater (Apr 9, 2013)

Given you feel like these are your only options, Id take the under on 24.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

You need to move. You can say you can't, but that's not true. People move with no money. You need to get out the hood and try to live a boring life. Not many young folks want a boring life so they run run run. Not like I'm some old man or anything, but I figured it out.

Life is only as fast and as hectic as you make it.

You could move to the mountains, get a job at walmart, and pay your bills. No one would ever be coming to get you, you'd never have to carry a gun or watch your back. It's not an exciting life, but it's safe, and low stress. You can grow plants in peace. BBQ on the weekends.

I swear to God, life can be easy. But you gotta get out of your town... out of the whole area. And hurry. You're gonna blink and be 30... hopefully on the outside.

You ever want any advice PM me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

Hate that feeling there was a point where I didn't think I would live past 25


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hate that feeling there was a point where I didn't think I would live past 25


I had similar thoughts...and I'm over 60 now.

Like jig stated, change your environment.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone ever use Sunleaves Optilume with a digi ballast?
The seller says its fine, but wanted someone with of profit from it to answer.
They are sure cheap!
2 600s for $53 shipped


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

a lot of people have records but can get by lad. I think what eveyone is saying is spot on. I moved away from where I lived otherwise it was going to be bad news. 

Change and your life will change. I sold my car, hired a van, threw my stuff in it and drove to Amsterdam and paid for a deposit on a rental flat with the money from my car, no job either.......13 years ago. Nowt is impossible.




dababydroman said:


> not having a pistol would be poor judgement. I would love to change my environment. how n the fuck do you do that with no money. I have a record and seemingly only know one way to make money. and that's the safe part. moving around in my city where I grew up. you'd be a fool not to have one honestly. in anypart of the city... suburbs to anything.. theres a couple of people stabbing people at out community college as we speak. young dis allusioned jackers.. mislead fake gangsters. I have daily dreams of getting locked up or having to shoot someone.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks D for the advice. I had to lay her to sleep. She was pinched bad at the root ball and stem. Figured she wasn't worth it.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

sometimes its better to cut and run.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> sometimes its better to cut and run.


Yeah, got some childhood friends that are all into heroin and stuff. Never talk to them anymore, but its interesting seeing how people progress. They keep going back to that dumpy ass town too... Just out of rehab and they come right back. They need to just get out of town and stay out.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Im under 30 and have lived in 5 different states,,, I think Iv finally found something worth sticking around for.












Scratch that, 6 different states.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, got some childhood friends that are all into heroin and stuff. Never talk to them anymore, but its interesting seeing how people progress. They keep going back to that dumpy ass town too... Just out of rehab and they come right back. They need to just get out of town and stay out.


Sounds like some of my friends! They use rehab or jail just to keep them selfs in check. You want to help them but know nothing can! I'm glad I never got that bug!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 9, 2013)

I just moved because of reasons such as yours. Sold my truck, lived in a shithole for 3 months to save, then moved over 1000 miles. Best decision of my life. I now have no real stress other than paying the bills. No methheads trying to jack my shit or stab me, no wannabe g's telling me where they think I'm allowed to do my business, no girls saying they may be preggers with my child (I'M IMPOTENT BITCH! not really lol), and most importantly... Not living in my home town means my name doesn't come up every time something happens... Then that fuckin knock on the door or the constant following of the po. That shit was annoying as fuck. Get out. Don't look back. You will have enormous relief. You can always go back to visit, or if you hate the place as much as I did, your real friends will come visit you.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im under 30 and have lived in 5 different states,,, I think Iv finally found something worth sticking around for.


Thats a good thing. I'm 38 and it's just been the last 2 years I feel like I found home. I've spent months on end for years following bands,festivals,what ever reason I found to roam. All in search for a place that felt right. Your a lucky man to find it early in life.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, my cousin is like 38ish and he went to court for something like 2 months ago. The cops recognized him, realized he had a child support warrant out, and that made him miss his court date he was originally there for. It's a messed up "game". I had friends like that too. If cops know you by name that really isn't a good thing.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I had similar thoughts...and I'm over 60 now.
> 
> Like jig stated, change your environment.
> 
> ...


O I did ... I didn't move just had a major change in who I hang out with it led me to having literally no friends now only have a handfull I can call a friend. But that's fine with me I have my wife and child and that's really all I need well some 600 action and some weed also


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, my cousin is like 38ish and he went to court for something like 2 months ago. The cops recognized him, realized he had a child support warrant out, and that made him miss his court date he was originally there for. It's a messed up "game". I had friends like that too. If cops know you by name that really isn't a good thing.


They knew me by first and last name and when I was seen usually stopped or pulled over but since life change they havnt fucked with me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

Speaking of age will be 29 soon on the 11 th 2 days going to just get lit all day then go to dinner


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2013)

What up 6, busy day today but got shit done before the storm hit 

And dabs everyone is right move away and start new. I had to do it and I can honestly say it made me a better person. Where I come from people are either methed out or think they run the show. Fuck that shit. Life is what you make of it and jig is right, the boring life is sometimes the best life. I love being able to do what I want and not have to worry about a damn thing. I'm under 30 as well and I've lived in over 7 states lol, but I think I finally got what I wanted. Just fuck everyone else and do what's best for you. 

Move in with someone or live in a car until you can get by. I've done it. Is it fun? no it sure isn't but it beats having to deal with stupid fucking people on a daily basis. 

Ok well I was going to have some pr0n but I can't find my effing camera! grr! Oh well maybe I'll get some here in a bit. 

Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Anyone ever use Sunleaves Optilume with a digi ballast?
> The seller says its fine, but wanted someone with of profit from it to answer.
> They are sure cheap!
> 2 600s for $53 shipped


U should call a grow shop and ask or the company is what I would do I never trust a seller they just want ther money ..where at eBay?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Speaking of age will be 29 soon on the 11 th 2 days going to just get lit all day then go to dinner


Your 2 years older then me bro, well I guess not since my bday is in may lol. Oh well I enjoy the life I live now. My kids and my girl is all I need as well.

Oh and the 6, you guys are like my fam


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey bass looked it up seen two places say for use with digital and magnetic ballast


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys I'm back, it's me GreenThumb2k10 but have had to start a new account as I forgot my password and couldn't retrieve it. I'll be starting a new thread soon and will chuck a link up in various places. For now I'm gonna sit back and watch for a bit, see wa gwanin!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 9, 2013)

no pr0n? 

my ladies wake up in a little less than 2 hours.. 

been maybe over a year now, but stopped by the club, out of a 30+ selection, grabbed 4 of the smelliest, purtiest ladies.. 

it took me sooo long to choose, so many amazing choices! this makes meee soo happy, cant wait to try out new strains(raise).. 

gonna surprise my ladies with an early morning smoke out of so_me STARGATE_ pretty soon here. take a few sneaky pics as well ...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

flying spaghetti monster damn it BB im gonna buy some dippy and grow it just to get you a better picture to put up! lmfao  puff puff, its deserves it, tastes great.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hey bass looked it up seen two places say for use with digital and magnetic ballast


Thanx for that info man.
I was busy all day and thought about calling, but the business day was over.
Gonna order them.
2 for $53 free shipping is a deal I think


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 9, 2013)

its almost that time of the month :]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2013)

did ya'll hear about the Texas college student who dressed kinda weird and carried stuffed animals around with him.lol. everyone thought he was harmless but he just eneded up stabbing 14 students! isnt that fucked up? lol. beware of men that carry stuffed animals.shit 
alright whos going to the cypress hill concert next week? 
im going to be climbing the 2 big rocks at the ampitheater the night of the show. can anyone help with my belaying? lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> its almost that time of the month :]


I dont know what strain that is but she looks awesome!
I noticed she is still throwing out new pistils


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> its almost that time of the month :]





Querkle? Mine looked just like that.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 9, 2013)

Pic of the GSC day 65 of flower.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2013)

wow thats a cool picture. i like how it almost looks like a reflection. or is it?tawippy


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I dont know what strain that is but she looks awesome!
> I noticed she is still throwing out new pistils



It's a Santa Cruz Blues

those pistils will soon transition.. 

I'd say about a week left. She is at 7 weeks 3 days.

I'll show her off the day of chop.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Genetics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, I clicked on your sig, and it said "Please scan Debit card"............


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Pic of the GSC day 65 of flower. View attachment 2608846


pretty pretty girl there!


Guzias1 said:


> It's a Santa Cruz Blues
> 
> those pistils will soon transition..
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that right...thats the strain I was wanting ever since you 1st posted her, and cant find her or any info really on her.
She really looks nice


----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 9, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Pic of the GSC day 65 of flower. View attachment 2608846


That is GSC??????
I am waiting for some.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2013)

ive been very medicatd all day. i ate some choc o late medible and been soaring high all day. topped offf with a volcano balloonn of smellycherry its making it a very specail evening . thanks for all the bud porn to lookat~
Maybe the man that stabbed all the people will tell the judge in court the stuffed animals made him do it.. kinda like how chucky worked. its just so bizarre.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL Have some GSC haters again on another page. What you guys & gals think of my new name for her? Since I did her by bag seed and thats how Chem Dawg basically started. Thinking of calling her Jhod Purple Cookie Monster. Does that sound good? Then people don't get all butt hurt because it's called GSC. Shit I know where I got the seed.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

PCM sounds good. Funny how much is in a name. For real, if you presented me with two of the same bags and said one was girl scout cookies and the other was purple cookie monster.... I'd go with the purple cookie monster every time.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> PCM sounds good. Funny how much is in a name. For real, if you presented me with two of the same bags and said one was girl scout cookies and the other was purple cookie monster.... I'd go with the purple cookie monster every time.


Thanks bro I think I like that name. I even tried doing a search to see if that name popped up and I didn't see it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck the haters. I think they're just more haters on Swerve maybe? I don't really know. I pass up a lot of that talk on that shit. Probably just kids with too much time or some shit.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

My boy just got some girl scout, some headband, and something else. I really don't care about the haters. I DO care that a lot that some of these breeders don't stabilize their genes and turn out junk that happens to be a 1 in 20 is a winner sort of genes though. I know they can't all be winners as bad santa would say, but shit 1 in 5 fems should be a winner.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookies forum cut, fer fuks sake I think some people in the States are plum crazy about weed. I thought the Exo cheese mystery was bad enough. I mean the opinions you get out there (like assholes, every one got one). My bagseed og kush I was told was NOT bagseed, becuase I knew what it came from. Now I guess people have changed their mind and now bagseed, is actuallly bagseed...oh what the ful ever. HWho cares, if it looks nice, smokes great, then fuk the Haters!

I like Purple Cookie Monster too, Girls scout cookies just makes me think of a bunch of old pedo smokers, stupid name!

Rant over.

MORNING ERY'ONE!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Swerve loves the hype. I actually see Swerve in Amsterdam at my smoke house a reasonable amount. In fact he left some GSC there, and as I said before, I really don't know what the excitement is about, but then probably someone will say, "well you haven't seed the real GSC have you!" lol.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Fuck the haters. I think they're just more haters on Swerve maybe? I don't really know. I pass up a lot of that talk on that shit. Probably just kids with too much time or some shit.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Girl Scout Cookies forum cut, fer fuks sake I think some people in the States are plum crazy about weed. I thought the Exo cheese mystery was bad enough. I mean the opinions you get out there (like assholes, every one got one). My bagseed og kush I was told was NOT bagseed, becuase I knew what it came from. Now I guess people have changed their mind and now bagseed, is actuallly bagseed...oh what the ful ever. HWho cares, if it looks nice, smokes great, then fuk the Haters!
> 
> I like Purple Cookie Monster too, Girls scout cookies just makes me think of a bunch of old pedo smokers, stupid name!
> 
> ...


Its getting stupid with all the hype on a freaken strain LOL. Morning DST. Good Nite Everyone else work in the AM.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Welterusten jongen!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Flavor of the month. Strains are hyped up all the time, people come they go. It's a business. Find something badass and keep it around.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Find something badass and keep it around.


I found my wife, lol...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2013)

morning boys off to see the blueberry in the wilma in 10 mins will be adding to my thread in an hour or so show yous the change, gona empty and refill the res aswell


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck Bud.

I read in the UK growers thread that SuperSillyBilly was found dead the other day. I am not sure what happened but it doesn't sound nice whatever it is. He was pinched just recent with large, then I heard he was telling tales, and now this. All very mysterious. Spare a minutes thought, he was just a youngin that went of the rails I think.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I dont know what strain that is but she looks awesome!
> I noticed she is still throwing out new pistils


i think im jumping the gun. 2 weeks tops 

i cant seem to find my scope


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ill get a lot of new pistils on some strains. The plant is an annual, and I've heard if you let it go too long it will start popping off new growth thinking it might just be able to keep going, or that it can start revegging. I've let some strains go too long before, and I'm not sure but its like it decided to start revegging on its own. I think weed is supposed to die. Too much N, too long a life etc can fuck with it. That is just my opinion, and observations.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

I got twins.....Deep Blue F4, when the tap roots popped in the paper towel I couild see the two roots and hoped for something crazy, and yup, a 2 headed Yin!





Some DOG puppies.










Deep Blue F4 in flower































DOG from seed, 2010 stock.











Peace, DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Crazy. Never even knew about twins until like 6 months ago.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the second time I have had twins from seed. Hoping for something funky!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

Speaking of something funky...

_**whodat'd from whodat's journal*_



DoobieBrother said:


> Some of whodat's tea brewing:
> 
> three minutes after adding ingredients to water, mixing thoroughly, and then adding aeration...
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2013)

4 days in the wilma 1st res change


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

_Like Mack The Knife
I scurry here,
skulking there,
and stalking near.
Mindful of the weak,
the easily forgotten,
I plot, 
I scheme,
My whole heart is rotten.
No pity,
no remorse,
no mercy
no recourse.
I won't rip out your soul
No, I'll just open your skin like it had a zipper,
'cause you *KNOW* my name:
it's "Jack the Ripper"...

_©2013 DoobieBrother Enterprises, LLC


**from whodat's journal*



DoobieBrother said:


> And 2h45m later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

I am having my lunch and you are posting pics of Poo Juice...cheers Doobie, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

It's all in the timing...


----------



## ialan (Apr 10, 2013)

Day 47 of flowering blue cheese.

Could it be possible that they are close to finishing off? trichoms are milky but almost all red hairs.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2013)

Real shame about Billy.  Sad.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

still a bit of receding to do and calyx swelling. I'd leave alone for a week.


ialan said:


> Day 47 of flowering blue cheese.
> 
> Could it be possible that they are close to finishing off? trichoms are milky but almost all red hairs.
> 
> View attachment 2609456View attachment 2609458View attachment 2609459View attachment 2609462


----------



## ialan (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree just dont wanna over do them you know


----------



## ialan (Apr 10, 2013)

is it possile that the cylax do not swell?


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 10, 2013)

Man DST I would love to try that Blue Pit. Looks Great


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 10, 2013)

Goodmorning,afternoon or whatever it is where you are 6er's. My building supplys never got postponed till the slate comes in. Hopefully this week. Here's my temp set up till they show up with my wood.Both lights are 600mh. You can see the light difference. The one on the left is the new one. The other one is about 6 weeks old. I'm guessing the bulb on the left will be the better veg bulb. Any input. The left side is the one I'm going to close off and flower.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2013)

Home to chill and blast FIFA and the bong till the footy tonight lights about yo come on in the soil grow little talk to them first


----------



## zVice (Apr 10, 2013)

Week 7 starting to fatten up ... Had some issues due to some changes but seem ok.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Noice colas yesh!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2013)

DST - Those Deep Blue F4s are crazy! You are growing some nice snow weed 

Did the sun come out today?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

ialan said:


> Day 47 of flowering blue cheese.
> 
> Could it be possible that they are close to finishing off? trichoms are milky but almost all red hairs.
> 
> View attachment 2609456View attachment 2609458View attachment 2609459View attachment 2609462



I now go by the looks of the flower/plant... genetics will determine your clear/cloudy/amber ratios, by the time its truly done. Or at least that the way I think it works. 




jimmer6577 said:


> View attachment 2609600View attachment 2609601View attachment 2609602Goodmorning,afternoon or whatever it is where you are 6er's. My building supplys never got postponed till the slate comes in. Hopefully this week. Here's my temp set up till they show up with my wood.Both lights are 600mh. You can see the light difference. The one on the left is the new one. The other one is about 6 weeks old. I'm guessing the bulb on the left will be the better veg bulb. Any input. The left side is the one I'm going to close off and flower.


Pray to FSM those blocks dont fall down  Love the look  would be great to get more plants in there without a middle column 



zVice said:


> Week 7 starting to fatten up ... Had some issues due to some changes but seem ok.



Like D said, Yesh!








lol "whodated". You got a sick nasty liquid poop flow there, doobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

Ripped from today's headlines...



DoobieBrother said:


> 12 hours later...
> 
> _*a little over 1-gallon of foam so far
> _


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice doobs. I just thought of something lol, maybe start with a 1gal concentration then dilute when done, I find the bubbles getting to the top when they pop will eject tiny poop droplets all around...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

I hadn't thought of that.
Too late for this brew, but next one will make sure to do that.
For this one, I'll lay a piece of old landscaping fabric over the mouth of the bucket after lunch.
I DID put it in a drain tub from the start, though.
So, who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2013)

And I think I'm going to invest in one more small air pump and another airstone to ramp up the bubbles for my next brew.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> And I think I'm going to invest in one more small air pump and another airstone to ramp up the bubbles for my next brew.



Suggestion, best to go big on the air pump from the start, if you can. In 12 hrs my foam is just about at the top of the bucket.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 10, 2013)

Whodat, Hell yeah I hope the blocks stay up. When ever homedepot delivers,I'm deviding that in half with 2x4 so I'll have 2 4x4 areas.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know if it's appropriate for me to post a link on this thread that doesn't really relate, but I could use some answers from people I know to be advanced growers. If it's not appropriate, let me know and I'll take it down. If it is, answers would be greatly appreciated!
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/643195-fml-got-some-qs-us.html#post8941668


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

Pr0n 



?p x BK




Trichs on this BnS x SB1 yin?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I don't know if it's appropriate for me to post a link on this thread that doesn't really relate, but I could use some answers from people I know to be advanced growers. If it's not appropriate, let me know and I'll take it down. If it is, answers would be greatly appreciated!
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/643195-fml-got-some-qs-us.html#post8941668



Thats what the 600 is for  partly.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. If you don't check back to that thread, today is harvest day now. I was moving the plant to the bathroom for a flush and spray down, and the stem snapped right in half about 6 inches from the bottom. I'll post pics of my week early harvest later  Man, today is rough and I did not have time allocated to trim this huge plant. Looks like all other plants are cancelled!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2013)

wrap it with duct tape if you dont wanna take it yet


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2013)

lil room pornsome tigers milk,501st og,force og,sugartown express,oceanbeach og x og,og kush.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> wrap it with duct tape if you dont wanna take it yet


It's a very top heavy plant and broke clean through. DOn't even think duct tape would hold it. I already had 15-20 strings attached to it to hold it up. Nugs are just stupid big and heavy. Already chopped the biggest off and started cleaning it up. Never done this before, but I can see it getting old very very quick


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2013)

this is a og kush,that I hit with some force og dustshe was the best looking plant, out of 25 seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2013)

501st OG - Is that RD gear?

Needed to grind up some more java beans this morning. Mmmmm smells so good
Jamaican Blue Mountain - Peaberry blend








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2013)

@Mohican,yep RD GEAR,twas very nice the first run I did,and this one is looking to be the same.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2013)

Evening 6! How is everyone on this fine Wednesday. Been a long damn day, been raining all fucking day  Oh well it was good to just have a day to relax. Hopefully will get out to the garden tomorrow if it's not to muddy. Keeping my fingers cross 

I'm so ready for the 17th to get here as my first plant will be ready and then it's on like donkey kong  Here's a lil look at my schedule for the next month n half 

Vinnie2-chop 4/17/13
critical jack-chop 4/25/13
super auto-chop 5/1/13
G13-chop 5/5/13
3hm-chop 5/12/13
Haze-chop 5/18/13
2xc99-chop 5/20/13
1xc99-chop 5/24/13
2xpure ak-5/15/13
2xpure ak-chop 5/22/13
blue venom-5/15/13
pinapple skunk-chop 5/25/13

Oh good days it's going to be lol. I'm ready for this shit, game on! 

Have a good evening guys! Headed to go play Pictionary man with the kids, have a good night guys!

Oh and just for shits and giggles I found an old pic of a super skunk I grew early on in my career and just thought I'd share, oh how far I've come


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Mohican said:


> DST - Those Deep Blue F4s are crazy! You are growing some nice snow weed
> 
> Did the sun come out today?


No sun today, just a light mist coming out yer face when you breath so back to chillness again. Pissin with rain this morning...fukkin SHITE WEATHER! lol.



DoobieBrother said:


> Ripped from today's headlines...





whodatnation said:


> Pr0n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice frosty nugglet whody!




genuity said:


> lil room pornsome tigers milk,501st og,force og,sugartown express,oceanbeach og x og,og kush.


ogxogxog so good they name it thrice!!! Nice bungle jungle Gen.



genuity said:


> this is a og kush,that I hit with some force og dustshe was the best looking plant, out of 25 seeds.


You could call it Forge Kush now. I use to live in Glasgow just around the corner from the Forge, which was a massive steel plantation back in the day (crap shopping centre now!) http://www.theglasgowstory.com/image.php?inum=TGSA00847



Mohican said:


> 501st OG - Is that RD gear?
> 
> Needed to grind up some more java beans this morning. Mmmmm smells so good
> Jamaican Blue Mountain - Peaberry blend
> ...


Peaberry, sounds liek a weed strain.....



genuity said:


> @Mohican,yep RD GEAR,twas very nice the first run I did,and this one is looking to be the same.


looks stretchy like the dog....



giggles26 said:


> oh how far I've come
> 
> View attachment 2610117


Indeed, you have now removed the scary mask! lol. We know the true giggles!

Morning everyone.....
I want all of it! Err thang!
[youtube]ZHe37Y1wjag[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2013)

Southern Charm from Breeders Boutique at harvest day 63






cof


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

She's a beauty cof!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2013)

well more pics of the baby blueberrys but not porn yet its not its there 5th day in the new home and 1st day after there first res change heres a few pics taking before


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello 6er's. The pron is looking nice. Well I take me dog this mornig at 6:30. Poor dog! We have gotten 2 in of rain in 24 hours and they expect it to rain for about a week. Spring is finnally here.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

Spring, lets hope so Jimmer, pissing with rain here today and not looking very Springy at all. Getting warmer by the weekend by all accounts.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2013)

20 degrees here on sunday by all accounts lol. We going down south to my sisters on sunday for practice weddding hair do's and that. Ill be having fun, not lol. Ill have to make sure i got some psychosis to shmoke up Sidcup lol


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 11, 2013)

same here D, it degrees out been gloomy for a few days rained tonight.. wheres this spring. iv got a cheese surprise reveg though I think I might of mentioned. its gunna be huge should be interesting trying to tame it.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah why not. Credit card number. 090845687223 exp date 12-16 securety code 263.
lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

hahah new tabbed and chrome asked me if i wanted the page translated to polish lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

Early morning smoking over here. 

[youtube]75NwVoIiSkA[/youtube]

[youtube]IpXI6cvRbrc[/youtube]

[youtube]bgjwAZ9TR3U[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

i just got turned on to macklemore, that thrift shop tune is kind of a joke tune right, his other stuff is more serious rap. funny to see ving rhames in the vid. pimpin a pink suit. more mack than craaaaig


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2013)

Just been and got an 8 way manifold and 4 blue drippers for my wilma also just put the humidifier in this morning when I go back to check it a might set the 8 wAy up then or just wait till the get bigger


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

I can't wait to see how the new setup works for you bud. I loved my hydro setup, growth off the hook.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2013)

I can't wait till I can flip to 12/12 haha but my 3 in the soil should be down in bout 5 weeks, so fingers crossed these blue stay healthy and a can just smoke what a get off them till blue is down then make my bit off that


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Spring, lets hope so Jimmer, pissing with rain here today and not looking very Springy at all. Getting warmer by the weekend by all accounts.


Where I live it does nothing but rain for the month of april. I dropped of my dog ang get to pick her back up at 4pm. The puppy is running around looking for her crying. My girlfriend is all upset about the dog. She wanted to take one of her lorazipans before work today. She decided against it being she's an elementary teacher this year.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

well most things with ....pan at the end tend to cabbage you out so it's a good thing she decided not to do that, lol.

hydrogp? eh? did I miss something because I cannot get that card number to work for the life of me!


----------



## mac.os.x (Apr 11, 2013)

DST, I got them yesterday, from whoever sent them. Some Dog, some CJ, and some Southern Charm.  Tiny little seeds, i started germinating 5 secs after i got them outa the package, but is the Dog supose to be femenized still ? Not that it matters at this point, just glad I got some seeds. and thank you so much for being patient with me, and going the extra mile to insure i got seeds, thank you.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 11, 2013)

new burgundy kush run.. she taking to submission pretty welll :]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I got a pkg yday
Dez sent me a light-mover I desperately needed

A ll branch on my C99 is drying since I broke it tying her up outta the way of the light now that is moves.
Ill have a nice hopefully sativa bud to smoke in a few days


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=porsche headlights cannabis&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDwQtwIwAg&url=http://www.autoblog.com/2012/11/02/thieves-stealing-porsche-headlamps-for-marijuana-grow-lights/&ei=j-tmUfD-FafE0QWrpICYAQ&usg=AFQjCNE-AVEIhfxx_R8jUf1EtPHVPeNCEA
haha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2013)

toon army 2-0 the neet eh! cisse the animal first goal


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=porsche%20headlights%20cannabis&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDwQtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.autoblog.com%2F2012%2F11%2F02%2Fthieves-stealing-porsche-headlamps-for-marijuana-grow-lights%2F&ei=j-tmUfD-FafE0QWrpICYAQ&usg=AFQjCNE-AVEIhfxx_R8jUf1EtPHVPeNCEA
> haha



hahaha,,, isn't it less trouble just to buy some generic assemblies with quality bulbs? When I was younger I thought about growing with headlights  I bought a 600 instead.

Glad to hear Im not the only one that got pissed on. I need more rain barrels, the two I have filled up in no time,,, I could be collecting 1k + gallons each storm!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 11, 2013)

Sucks I had that stem break early, but I checked all the nugs really well and the trichs were at least 70% milky on all of them and 80%+ on most. Weird my hairs were just starting to change. Here are some pics of the harvest
View attachment 2611194View attachment 2611195View attachment 2611196View attachment 2611197


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

Heres a quickie for yous sixas out there.
BnS x SB1








BnS x BnS







MVK





BnS x SB2





3D






MVK








Another MVK


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Sucks I had that stem break early, but I checked all the nugs really well and the trichs were at least 70% milky on all of them and 80%+ on most. Weird my hairs were just starting to change. Here are some pics of the harvest
> View attachment 2611194View attachment 2611195View attachment 2611196View attachment 2611197





well thats what you get for growing big buds.... but really, sorry she snapped on you. The last pic doesn't look too bad but it must be perspective. Now, think about some cages/support and on to the next one eh!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2013)

Watching the Master's today. It is 28 C here and windy


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2013)

Dst m8 I think it was u asking the Npk of my nutes the other day it's 5-6-2 I just member u asking


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are all my outsiders


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Here are all my outsiders
> View attachment 2611401View attachment 2611403View attachment 2611404View attachment 2611405View attachment 2611407View attachment 2611408View attachment 2611409


Looks good to me.

Here's one of your's that I blew up...heri, I believe







cof


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 11, 2013)

wow.... bullshit. i had a big post all ready to go and something happened and its gone now... took me forever to type up too. ugh ... anyways ROOTS ORGANICS SOIL GNATS WAS A BIG RUMOR a while back. ALL of the soils sit in the same spots right next to each other in stores distributors, warehouses etc... supposedly FF had the same issues... its too many varibles and if's to just say RO has bug issues. ALL pre mix, in the bag potting mixes run the risk of bug contamination. i quit using FF because of thrips i thought, turns out it was in all of the mixes ive tried pro mix and all.

i love RO products... my stuff turns out very good with it. just sayin... plus they have one of the only major brand name liquid nutes thats nearly 100% organic. u can just tell the difference by looking at it. but to each his own.
bah i had pics and comments on all yur guys posts and shit. omg.... GRRR!!! i hate this laptop 

heres some pics for ya guys of my grape ape before its cut down, and a purps bud curing.

Big article on Ken estes in high times this month. and on the GDP mine sure looks an awful lots like the KGDP bud structure wise. and mine has a super wicked fruit smell. hope yours turns out good man.

ALSO: Highest THC strain this year: HEADBAND CHEESE. <-- cant wait to try that. BB should mix DOG with the real EXO Cheese.

i have some seeds out of my FreezeCheese89 that must have been from my Northern Lights that had a couple hermies on it. im excited about those. both plants were spectacular examples. the freeze is nice and kushy/musky-lemony i was pissed when i couldnt get my freeze to clone when i first switched it over. i geuss i got lucky in the end anyways 
Im completely sold that Cheese produces some of the FINEST hybrids available right now.
anyways im done ranting and the such. have a good one u guys... life been crazy for me lately. hope y'alls is a bit less crazy


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 11, 2013)

thast beautiful in that sun.. not sure who johny craig is just yet but I like this song.[youtube]S2QoOapi0sg[/youtube] I can relate though.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 11, 2013)

bizzy bones the shit though, grew up on bonethugs..love bizzy and all the bone thugs.. I feel like I know them hah.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 11, 2013)

I write music sometimes.. just don't really have the means to record it.. actually iv written a lot.. I tried to make a song for the 6 one time or even just show yall some shit but not the most computer savy and I couldent upload it to y outube for shit.. couldent figure out how to use a damn microphone that you plug into the usb..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> well thats what you get for growing big buds.... but really, sorry she snapped on you. The last pic doesn't look too bad but it must be perspective. Now, think about some cages/support and on to the next one eh!


A bag of bamboo stakes is like 5 bux at the grow shop. and get yourself some bread ties or twine to tie up the stems. i learned the hard way, strains like red cherry berry and pineapple express used to give me TOTAL HELL before i mastered tying them up

Who has some MAJOR awesome pics of his cages and such that he uses to prop up his lovely babies. im jealous of him!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 11, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> bizzy bones the shit though, grew up on bonethugs..


mo murda, mo murda...


----------



## mytwhyt (Apr 11, 2013)

Smellzlike,...If you don't have to log back in and were posting in advanced, go back to the thread and click post a reply. It'll take you back to advanced, and at the bottom it'll say Restore Content, click it and you'll get your post back...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2013)

Afternoon 6! Just checking in to say hi and throw up some pr0n. Wish I could find my other camera but this will do for now 

Hope you guys are doing good, some nice porn going on in the 6, but of course that's a given.

Have a great day!



Giggles out....


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

I smoked out and played pool with those dudes in Amsterdam. Nice chaps.


dababydroman said:


> bizzy bones the shit though, grew up on bonethugs..love bizzy and all the bone thugs.. I feel like I know them hah.


Lovely pics people, doing what you do with the dankaroo!

DST


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 11, 2013)

haha.. that's tight.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Here's one of your's that I blew up...heri, I believe
> 
> ...


Good eye COF.
I think shes close to done


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

That looks real nice.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

chilling here eating some sriracha nachos. Never had this sauce before. Think I like it a lot. Tastes like a fresh garden.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> chilling here eating some sriracha nachos. Never had this sauce before. Think I like it a lot. Tastes like a fresh garden.


I call is rooster or cock sauce.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 11, 2013)

What it is 600 been a long time but the Stinky one is back in the block and from the looks of it i have a hell of a lot of catching up to do Dammmmmmmmmm! it is looking real good up in here shout out to all of the green thumbs here because it is to many to rattle off one at a time i just got me a couple of granddaddy Purp clones from my local shop and they are at the moment getting back into the veg stage because whet he chopped them for me they were in flower mode a lil longer veg time for me but all will be well..will post here no need for a grow journal when im right at home here where i belong...


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 11, 2013)

howdy muthasixerz..I stop in every few days or so ..this thread moves fast man....just picked up the newest high times CONGRATS to Breeders Boutique for one of the strongest strains on earth..Imma get a Dog one day..peace love and green gardens yall.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

tkufoS said:


> howdy muthasixerz..I stop in every few days or so ..this thread moves fast man....just picked up the newest high times CONGRATS to Breeders Boutique for one of the strongest strains on earth..Imma get a Dog one day..peace love and green gardens yall.


damn didn't know it was that potent. I've seen that it looks good though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> damn didn't know it was that potent. I've seen that it looks good though.


She stinks even in veg


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> She stinks even in veg


I only fuck with stinky bitches.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2013)

so the tickets to the 4-19 Snoop Lion VIP film, meet and toke with the dog ,and get your photo taken with him, at the Filmore in Denver next Friday cost... $420
do you think its worth the money?lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

Hell no haha.

I'll see you all there though! Going to be a blast!

edit: there~~ not the snoop lion show, but denver in general  I wont make it to the show at red rocks though,,, sooooolllllldddddd out!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello all,

The Trichs said Go, so I went....all 6 Somango budsicles 
and their mother were taken from the tent.
View attachment 2612048View attachment 2612049View attachment 2612050

One 600W HPS with two Kessil 350s directed at the mothers primarily.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2013)

the cup is sold out as well if i read that correctly as well. i might just go to the filmore Friday night and see if i can scalp some tix to meet snoop dog.i mean snoop lion.wish me luck!!oh and im only going to pay $42.0 for the tix.at the most.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2013)

wow! JAVADOG! thats beautiful!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 11, 2013)

I have the new high times..... where in it does it say that BB got a strain in there????!?!?!? did i over look it!? that would be fucking awesome. people who deserve it for the work and sourcing, unlike a certain company who claims to be "connected"


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess I might as well show off the rest of my failure this round, so here goes.

View attachment 2612094

View attachment 2612095
Do I see nanners now?


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 11, 2013)

Did the hermie come from top picks room I wouldn't c it as a failure


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Did the hermie come from top picks room I wouldn't c it as a failure


I have done better.
The hermie is on top of the GDPxB-berry
I dont see any on other plants, but lights out now so Ill look better in am


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 11, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> I have the new high times..... where in it does it say that BB got a strain in there????!?!?!? did i over look it!? that would be fucking awesome. people who deserve it for the work and sourcing, unlike a certain company who claims to be "connected"


I didn't c it either but ime fuckin high so I might have missed it to


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have done better.
> The hermie is on top of the GDPxB-berry
> I dont see any on other plants, but lights out now so Ill look better in am


Ya but at least its going to be usable meds tho unlike a buddys I was at the other day that had mold in every single bud running 78% humidity no exhaust fan first run he ever did and didn't want any help but props to him he says he's going to fuck up till he figures it out


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 11, 2013)

O and he was foliar feeding from day one vedge and he.was in 8 weeks flower


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ya but at least its going to be usable meds tho unlike a buddys I was at the other day that had mold in every single bud running 78% humidity no exhaust fan first run he ever did and didn't want any help but props to him he says he's going to fuck up till he figures it out


Learning the hard way is a way to make sure you dont make the same mistake twice.
Its not a total loss by any means, but I am still a lil disappointed in myself.

Foliar feeding?
Supplemental, or as a solitary feeding source?
I hope its a 10+ week strain?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow! JAVADOG! thats beautiful!


Thank you very much.

Only my second serious grow. The first was autos (what intrigued me to try again).
The third is going to be stinky. :0)

I appreciate the rep bro. 

JD


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 11, 2013)

You got a nanna hammock over there too? I think I figured out why I got mine. Had a little light leak


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> You got a nanna hammock over there too? I think I figured out why I got mine. Had a little light leak


I think I did as well with a slit in my panda film


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

And the cycle continues  

Blue pit,,, just lovely.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 11, 2013)

You guys are probably tired of seeing the GSC. She's at day 67 of flower. Just not quite there yet. Real soon. These pictures came out excellent. View attachment 2612242View attachment 2612243View attachment 2612244View attachment 2612245


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2013)

overloading my wee brain,with all this pron.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> You guys are probably tired of seeing the GSC. She's at day 67 of flower. Just not quite there yet. Real soon. These pictures came out excellent. View attachment 2612242View attachment 2612243View attachment 2612244View attachment 2612245



I always get the feeling my same ol pr0n gets old,,, but fugggs it! That GSC you got looks great, and the pics DID come out great! what to you change? AP setting? back lighting?


Def looks like a low ap setting, with the background super fuzzy (depth of field). Im somewhat camera noob but trying to get better pics, t.r.i.p.o.d. come to whodat...


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Learning the hard way is a way to make sure you dont make the same mistake twice.
> Its not a total loss by any means, but I am still a lil disappointed in myself.
> 
> Foliar feeding?
> ...


Suplemental feeding and no it was a kush not shure guy he got them from said kush they look like a kush but not shure with the nasty smell of mold can't pin point a smell 
And the humidity didn't help


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Suplemental feeding and no it was a kush not shure guy he got them from said kush they look like a kush but not shure with the nasty smell of mold can't pin point a smell
> And the humidity didn't help


Dude that sounds like a disaster.... so sad.
and if you can smell the mold over the weed THATS pretty bad  Id get the hell outta there lol



On a serious note though, your buddy may want to get those lungs checked out,,, if he spends much time with his plants.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

Morning 6ers' thank crunchy it's Friday.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2013)

hope i can find sum nice weed the day shite they nocking out round here as usual woke up and dont even wana fill the chilla its that bad, normally first thing i do aswell haha


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

Nighty night, night crew  good to see ya lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

been up all night. am cream crackered now. my body and mind want different things. roll on 4 bells and hometime.

Excellent pr0n jhod and who 

i'm looking forward to getting some blue pit action on the go


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 12, 2013)

Off to bed good night everyone Friday tomorrow. Ready for the weekend.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Good night to the backshit, Night shift got yer ass....is that why we are all pasty ass white mofos, lol. Always on the night shift.

something for you beddybawtimers.....
[youtube]_WfReEi3i30[/youtube]


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my body and mind want different things


Shit i know the feeling. Im baked as .... right now and bout to hit the sack. But i dont wanna! Im so happy stoney high. 30mins seems like 5. And music is pumpin in my head. The BHO is working  lol scrog lol. Found this honeywell fan tower at a garage sale. Nice very strong oscilation. Good day/night!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 12, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Shit i know the feeling. Im baked as .... right now and bout to hit the sack. But i dont wanna! Im so happy stoney high. 30mins seems like 5. And music is pumpin in my head. The BHO is working  lol scrog lol.



im right there with ya! im trying to pound down some flowers to knock me out, the honey got me all goofed up :]
sleeping schedule is a bit off, hoping the medibles help keep me down through the night.. 


gnight farmers

P.S. Jhod! what whodat said, what kind of settings are you using with your camera?


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

I have the exact same oscillating fan hydro, what a pain in the arse it is, you cannot have it on a timer as when it's switched off you need to switch it back on manually, lol....well with mine you do. I have mine in my greenhouse



HydroGp said:


> Shit i know the feeling. Im baked as .... right now and bout to hit the sack. But i dont wanna! Im so happy stoney high. 30mins seems like 5. And music is pumpin in my head. The BHO is working  lol scrog lol. Found this honeywell fan tower at a garage sale. Nice very strong oscilation. Good day/night!
> View attachment 2612306View attachment 2612325View attachment 2612329


----------



## budolskie (Apr 12, 2013)

well just been to set the 8 way manifold and only went and snapped 1 of the connecters for 1 of the drippers to go on off!!!! haha fuck man me big daft sausege fingers so the 4 way still in and its a few mopre days off pouring a jug over the pebbles in the morning, the rockwool cubes are moist like before i pour the water over, so i not sure if i deffo need the 8 way i straight away might wait till i see roots coming out the cubes


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And the cycle continues
> 
> just fucken lovely.



that is amazing! can i request an under canopy pic? seed... how old, you i dig your mainlining techniques!???? gahhhh, nice work!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, looks real lush. Hopefully you get a 1/2+ off each top.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> that is amazing! can i request an under canopy pic? seed... how old, you i dig your mainlining techniques!???? gahhhh, nice work!


Upskirt shots UPSKIRT SHOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 12, 2013)

few pics my soil babys coming up the neet when i feed like, day 25 of 12/12 ment to be getting bag blue soon suppose to be the proper sharp find out at 12 bells


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't want to speak to early, but I think the thrips are on the run. Continuous garlic mix and nicotine mix spray attack....Just inspected my DOG mum and she is looking a lot happier, nothing on the new growth at all...fuk I hope these little shits have done one!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> I have the exact same oscillating fan hydro, what a pain in the arse it is, you cannot have it on a timer as when it's switched off you need to switch it back on manually, lol....well with mine you do. I have mine in my greenhouse


Yeah its true same thing here. I just dont turn it of  I realize itsa a bit to big now. But when i finish my flowering room in the garage i think it will be perfect. How great to have a greenhouse with electronics. I wanna try dwc in greenhousde


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm setting about mine with metal rod if the oxyplus /fertilome double kick in the chops fails.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

I hit them with my garlic/chilli/cayenne pepper/and bio washing powder mix, then I soaked a few fags in water for a few days and attacked them with that. My Male K2 is looking furked right up, and the clone of it ain't looking good either....still got spluff from it natcho. I'd kept it bonsai'd since the last fairy turned up with the cut, ffs. The Blue Pit male just rode through it all like, wtf is happening to everyone, I am ok! lol.

Oh, and there was a Fairy arrived at BB headquarters the other day, just haven't had the chance to go down to check yet, so muchas gracias el fairyo!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey 6ers, havent posted in here in a while. just wanted to give everyone a quick low down. as some of you know i recieved my 600w about a month ago and have been running it on 400w setting for my veg stuff. (didnt have a 600w MH) 

i have a auto in my veg tent that is starting to flower so i just put a 600w HPS bulb in and cranked the 600w up to full power.. will be vegging under HPS untill the auto is done. 

harvest is right around the corner for me. 2 weeks for most plants and 3 weeks for the others that are falling behind. hope everyone here has a nice n green grow room and bountifull harvests


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 12, 2013)

The dog made it thru yesterday. She was all messed up last night on meds. The poor thing can't hardly use her back leg. I have to pretty much carry her up and down the stairs. Hell of a work out being she weighs 100lbs! Of course still raining. Better than snow. Have a good Friday 6er's.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Suplemental feeding and no it was a kush not shure guy he got them from said kush they look like a kush but not shure with the nasty smell of mold can't pin point a smell
> And the humidity didn't help


I have never foliar fed except for times of lockout and once after a flush.
I spray neem on heavy dense colas without mold, but I have an 8" exhaust and 16" fan in there (running 2 in the 4x, but not at week 8 unless a 10+ week strain


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 12, 2013)

Happy Friday to all!

Not much to show yet, but the buds are starting to pop:

_*crappy pics today as the light just went off and it's almost totally black in the room, and I can't quite see where I'm aiming the camera without a stool, and the fan in the cab adds to the blur in the plants
_


----------



## C Cat (Apr 12, 2013)

Ive been vegging these Sugar black rose and s'stackXSkunk for some time,Been verrry busy
Good to see that everyone is gettin it on'

~C That Cat?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 12, 2013)

day 25 of 12/12 lads 
1st 3 pics the smelly cherry 
2nd 3 pics the sweet n sour 
last few pics the purple cush with the mag deficency


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

budolskie said:


> day 25 of 12/12 lads
> 1st 3 pics the smelly cherry
> 2nd 3 pics the sweet n sour
> last few pics the purple cush with the mag deficency


Looked at the pics b4 I read captions (im a kid still at heart) and said that looks like PK.

Taking well to bondage I see.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Herijuana is super sticky now, and her smell went from just ok to really nice after week 5-ish


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Some hunky man parts.....DOG bx2 males. Baws are black and blue fae getting a gid kicking, lol.


























Lower level of cab.











Some new puppies on the top shelf.






Some old DOG






Deep Blue F4






Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> I hit them with my garlic/chilli/cayenne pepper/and bio washing powder mix, then I soaked a few fags in water for a few days and attacked them with that. My Male K2 is looking furked right up, and the clone of it ain't looking good either....still got spluff from it natcho. I'd kept it bonsai'd since the last fairy turned up with the cut, ffs. The Blue Pit male just rode through it all like, wtf is happening to everyone, I am ok! lol.
> 
> Oh, and there was a Fairy arrived at BB headquarters the other day, just haven't had the chance to go down to check yet, so muchas gracias el fairyo!


I love them damn fairies! 

Speaking of which I'm getting ready to pop some blue pits  Hope to find me a keeper 

Oh and hi 6! Just checking in over lunch.


----------



## Reloader (Apr 12, 2013)

Twin 600's, with pineapple chunk.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Well it's been pissin it doon here again. Great excuse to pop into the pub for a "beirtje of twee" while shopping


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well just been to set the 8 way manifold and only went and snapped 1 of the connecters for 1 of the drippers to go on off!!!! haha fuck man me big daft sausege fingers so the 4 way still in and its a few mopre days off pouring a jug over the pebbles in the morning, the rockwool cubes are moist like before i pour the water over, so i not sure if i deffo need the 8 way i straight away might wait till i see roots coming out the cubes


that sucks man, but honestly You dont need more drip imo, all you need to do is place the dripper closer to the base of the plant. 
Oh just remembered your using R/W, one of the reasons I dont like r/w, it holds too much water.



DST said:


> Good night to the backshit, Night shift got yer ass....is that why we are all pasty ass white mofos, lol. Always on the night shift.


Vamps... careful with that garlic spray, D.

something for you beddybawtimers.....
[youtube]_WfReEi3i30[/youtube][/QUOTE]

Hey an instrument I can play, the whistle! as long as I have a whistle because Im shit at whistling.



Guzias1 said:


> that is amazing! can i request an under canopy pic? seed... how old, you i dig your mainlining techniques!???? gahhhh, nice work!


Sure can,,, like 12 weeks old but Iv hacked her back and kept her in a small container for a while,,, but now Iv let her loose and shes getting a transplant today.... 5 or so more weeks to go 



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yep, looks real lush. Hopefully you get a 1/2+ off each top.


that would make it a 1 lb plant lol IDK I just want her to be healthy.



DST said:


> I don't want to speak to early, but I think the thrips are on the run. Continuous garlic mix and nicotine mix spray attack....Just inspected my DOG mum and she is looking a lot happier, nothing on the new growth at all...fuk I hope these little shits have done one!


Love the home mixes  best thing to do is diversify your attack, make it impossible for them to get comfy. 



HydroGp said:


> Yeah its true same thing here. I just dont turn it of  I realize itsa a bit to big now. But when i finish my flowering room in the garage i think it will be perfect. How great to have a greenhouse with electronics. I wanna try dwc in greenhousde


Yea my lil fans run 24/7 too,
^^would need to bury your res' and run a chiller (or get nifty and make something) 



giggles26 said:


> I love them damn fairies!
> 
> Speaking of which I'm getting ready to pop some blue pits  Hope to find me a keeper
> 
> Oh and hi 6! Just checking in over lunch.


Out of 5 I got 3 fems and 2 sure keepers  the one in veg Im sure is no different!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 12, 2013)

What u men whodat using r/w I an baked here and lost u haha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 12, 2013)

Rock wool ha Sussed it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Just dropped an oz n a half of dog to someone. It was lifting through a mason jar.  then he tried to wash it off his mits. No chance with soapy water sunshine. Lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> that is inspirational patience . I got some ladies a little over 5 months old now. the extra training and time realllyyyyy makes for some nice buds. you gots some healthy ladies man


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 12, 2013)

im impressed with the blue pit pics so far. nice dude.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Well it's been pissin it doon here again. Great excuse to pop into the pub for a "beirtje of twee" while shopping


Were getting washed away over here in Michigan. April showers with super powers!


----------



## Nitex (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey All!



Exciting update for my 3x 600w grow!


As i have said before this is my first time on my own, while i wish for more density. I learned a lot and have some ideas on how to improve on my next grow.


Part of that is moving to 4x 1000w overhead and use my 600w vert hanging bulbs for lower fill.


However I will continue my 600w 4x8 tent but more for veg, and overfill situations.



As for my current grow, i pulled my Jack the Ripper and on of my Ace of Spades phenos down. The JTR was pulled a bit early but i needed the room to help finish the rest of the tent.



Here are a few shots of the JTR dried and the AOS B wet on scale, and a few small shots of it being close to dried.



JTR pics








Scale was not tared (-87)

















JTR Test duff


---------------------------------------------------------


Now the wet AOS pheno B





Scale was not tared (-87). Just top colas weighed, mid and lower buds were excluded in this shot.








first semi dried test nug, hard to see but these nugs have pink trichs and slight hints of purp.





no flash





lower duf turned heavy purp


Still my 3 pheno Chernobyl, 4 pheno Plush Berry, 2 pheno dariy queen, last AoS pheno and 7 Garlic breath pheno left to cut, dry and update : )


/wipes brow...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello 6 it's 4:20 and I just got off work  Time to light up and go take some pics of the ladies 

Pr0n to follow


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

awesome pr0n everyone! keeping a peeper out for yours Gigs!


oh and doobs, plants are looking good bro.

back to mixing a pouring concrete


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2013)

EVENING LADS! Phew after a zombie like day i went on to harvest my Barney´s Farm Blue Mammoth. Very easy trim!(Or im so high i just didnt bother(looking closer im a slob lol))Smells very yummi. I got 180grams wet. IDK what that will be dry. But i know it wont last as long as i would like it to  I hope its okay i sperm up the place a bit  The pr0n is already on  Next harvest date aprox. 6/6.  Gotta get perpetual so i can feel the happy harvest every 2 weeks. Stop ramblin´an Jizz on em!

ps. That is my girls thumb. Mine is much more pretty!
Oh and only a few popcorn nugs. Thanks for the info on removing lower buds DST! Inline with the radiator i believe lol  Shit im high. Ill be roaming til i pass out  All the good ending lines are taken so ill just yell PUNANIIIIII!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Giggle pr0n time!!!

Sorry for the light guys but I didn't have enough time to pull them out as lights were going off in 20 min, ya I got stoned and slacked off lol. Oh well enjoy. Happy plants makes a happy giggles 



And now for some auto pr0n, ya I know lame but they were free and I'm not about to pass up free weed   



enjoy guys!!! 

giggles out


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2013)

Nitex said:


> Hey All!


Ive been tryin to get my thumb to sit like yours for the last 10mins,(Yeah iknow, im fucked) Impossible. Have you had it broken or what the fuck?  Beautiful plants and intriguing hands lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

and just because I can, couple of lights out shots just to show their beauty


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

Skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Skeet skeet skeet!


haha sexy enough pr0n for you whodat?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Skeet skeet skeet!


Lawyers who sky dive.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Skeet skeet skeet!


Watergun. omg Becky, look at her butt.
Now she want a photo......


----------



## Nitex (Apr 12, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Ive been tryin to get my thumb to sit like yours for the last 10mins,(Yeah iknow, im fucked) Impossible. Have you had it broken or what the fuck?  Beautiful plants and intriguing hands lol


That's my roommates hand. He tried to fight me once.. I dislocated his thumb on accident. Im a 10 year jujitsu student I didn't mean to it was somewhat a reaction. We are good now. He wants round 2 though... stupid lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is some pron from last years Holy Smoke Malawi outdoor:
























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

That should last you some time haha AWESOME plant! I want to grow outside too.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2013)

The Malawi had little to no smell. It was so nice not being scared about the smell. You could see it easily from many places on the street - that freaked me out!

I also had this clone in a can:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are some fucking monsters moch! 

I hope my outdoor does that well this year lol. 

Oh and whodat why don't you do outdoor?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

Because I dont want my plants beeing seen from a fking mile away lmao! ^ soooo awesome there Mo! I just wanna lay down and take a nap in the shade of those lovely ganja trees.


edit: yeah but Im paranoid enough... Im thinking on it, I would have to keep them small.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have never foliar fed except for times of lockout and once after a flush.
> I spray neem on heavy dense colas without mold, but I have an 8" exhaust and 16" fan in there (running 2 in the 4x, but not at week 8 unless a 10+ week strain


Once week one ends in flower I.stop foliar feeding and foliar feed twice a week in vedge they really like it. I've never sprayed anything past week one pestacides anything organic or not that's just me but in vedge foliar feed a tea they love that


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just grow a bunch of corn, and grow the mj inside a corn circle


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Will you not attract Aliens with a Corn Circle....they might steal your Ganj man!!

Morning munchers.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

"Take me to your dealer, oh never mind"  Boy thatd be a good thread "aliens ripped my crop!"


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Just grow a bunch of corn, and grow the mj inside a corn circle


I think my neighbors might notice a huge ganja field in the middle of their corn


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "Take me to your dealer, oh never mind"  Boy thatd be a good thread "aliens ripped my crop!"


Dude you remind me of an old buddy of mine from hs lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Oprah will have that as a show soon, lol


whodatnation said:


> "Take me to your dealer, oh never mind"  Boy thatd be a good thread "aliens ripped my crop!"


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

lesbien nazi hookers abducted by ufo's and forced into weight loss programs. lol... I didn't make it up...

[youtube]rdw1ZK585RU[/youtube]


----------



## budolskie (Apr 13, 2013)

Soccer sat another bag that blue like yesterday as it was very tasty heavy stoned, just waiting him getting up to run ower as I only woke up to 1 bong


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi jiggy, how's the kitties ?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Kitties are happy bro. Made a bit of a mess as we were gone for 30 hours. I can't wait to build my new room to get them out the house. So me and my wife can get some sleep. They really like cuddling.

I don't think I've been clear with something here on the 6. Me and my wife are expecting a baby in August. As of Tuesday this is the longest wife has been pregnant. God willing we'll have a kid soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Kitties are happy bro. Made a bit of a mess as we were gone for 30 hours. I can't wait to build my new room to get them out the house. So me and my wife can get some sleep. They really like cuddling.
> 
> I don't think I've been clear with something here on the 6. Me and my wife are expecting a baby in August. As of Tuesday this is the longest wife has been pregnant. God willing we'll have a kid soon.


Congrats bro and I remember you telling me about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

Alright well 6 time to go hit the pax and pass the fuck out to Lynching Charlie Lynch, good watch if you guys haven't seen it. 

There is a govt. owned marijuana grow in Mississippi that grows for 8 people in the states but yet the govt wont allow to run any medical tests on it to see if it has medical properties, they are only allowed to make anti pot video's for kids, hmm. Thank you govt!

good night and now my rant it over


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

That was hardly a rant, let loose gigs! 

As you know, thoughts are with you three, Jig. HHB!

Im looking at conspiracy stuff on youtube,,, gotta sleep though.

Looks like you wont have decent weather till monday, D. 96% humidity, sounds like new orleans... Id adjust just fine out there.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Where's FatboyOGOF been?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 13, 2013)

Nitex said:


> That's my roommates hand. He tried to fight me once.. I dislocated his thumb on accident. Im a 10 year jujitsu student I didn't mean to it was somewhat a reaction. We are good now. He wants round 2 though... stupid lol.


lol great  I knew something was wrong  Damn i was high. Still is


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

in his easyrecliner probably......he seems to appear every few months.


jigfresh said:


> Where's FatboyOGOF been?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

Too cool stuff:

*a series of 3 videos

**would love to turn this into grow light technology

[video=youtube_share;Vw3A6yf-fFA]http://youtu.be/Vw3A6yf-fFA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

part 2-

[video=youtube_share;cYae9Zyeotg]http://youtu.be/cYae9Zyeotg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

part 3 -

[video=youtube_share;5QsFBxCR8CY]http://youtu.be/5QsFBxCR8CY[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 13, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Finally cut my last 3 GSC. This is a pic of my new grow going on now. Have 2 Kryponite Kush, 2 GSC Thin Mints Pheno, 1 #2 Jhod to be named soon, & 1 Jhod #3 to also be named soon all in 3 gallon fabric pots. The other 3 in 1/2 gallon bags are 2 Louie the 13 & a OG Kush #18 seedling femalized. See what happens this round. Roll through sometime..........https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/642171-jhod58vw-600hps-mh-indoor-spring-10.html. Also have some more pics up that shows you my grow box and its accessories. View attachment 2613804


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

On the other end of the spectrum... 

(Pun _definitely_ intended, bro.)






[video=youtube_share;fio1NUxszhY]http://youtu.be/fio1NUxszhY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up everyone? Finally cut my last 3 GSC. This is a pic of my new grow going on now. Have 2 Kryponite Kush, 2 GSC Thin Mints Pheno, 1 #2 Jhod to be named soon, & 1 Jhod #3 to also be named soon all in 3 gallon fabric pots. The other 3 in 1/2 gallon bags are 2 Louie the 13 & a OG Kush #18 seedling femalized. See what happens this round. Roll through sometime..........https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/642171-jhod58vw-600hps-mh-indoor-spring-10.html. Also have some more pics up that shows you my grow box and its accessories. View attachment 2613804



All right.
I've had enough outta you!

Unless you got glowing green shards of Kryponite with your s33ds, signed by Jor-El and notarized by General Zod, I'm calling "Shenanigans!" on your so-called "kryptonite kush"!
What? Gonna say you got some rocketseed now!? 
Pfff... I happen to know that Kryptonite Kush was clone only, and it never made it off the planet before it tore itself apart... so...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

haha that mole is one ugly mofo, hes luck hes blind 


Right roo, off to bed.


Mmm I could eat this grass right now.
[video=youtube;9ZTikdxj8AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZTikdxj8AI[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 13, 2013)

My Kryponite came from a clone from a fellow grower on here. Been running her for 2 years now. She's the one in the middle back and the front row left corner with the fat leaves. Very short stocky plant. Towards the end it starts to blue the tips. Crazy shit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

A toke so strong it'll explode Superman's lungs...

If Superman started coughing uncontrollably after a toke, each cough would start a Force 5 tornado that would roam the Earth for 3 years...
True fact...


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

3 bowls a joint and the plants watered.....looks like it's about 6 oclock in the evening here, ffs. 

Making home made lasagne today (including my own pasta of course), got a couple of beers in and really want to just hibernate. But I gotta get my ass down to BB HQ to see what the fairy has brought in. I guess I can put the garden centre off until tomorrow.


----------



## ialan (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys update on the grow not doing so bad just wanted to ask is it normal for clones to finish much earlier than usual like a week or 2 ? these are the pics i took this morning


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Are you basing the time comparisons on clones and seed? I Think with a clone from a mature Mother you will get it flowering fairly quick which will reduce overall growth length.


----------



## ialan (Apr 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Are you basing the time comparisons on clones and seed? I Think with a clone from a mature Mother you will get it flowering fairly quick which will reduce overall growth length.


So in other words a clone will finish flowering much faster than a mother but the clone would have a overall smaller plant is this correct?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

ialan said:


> So in other words a clone will finish flowering much faster than a mother but the clone would have a overall smaller plant is this correct?


For the most part. If you vegged a clone to the same height as a mother it might grow just as much during the initial stretch, but it depends. It's just a clone is ready to roll at say 6" where a plant from seed will still go through its maturation process whether you like it or not.


----------



## ialan (Apr 13, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> For the most part. If you vegged a clone to the same height as a mother it might grow just as much during the initial stretch, but it depends. It's just a clone is ready to roll at say 6" where a plant from seed will still go through its maturation process whether you like it or not.


I always let my clones and also mother grow till they are around 3 feet before I flower them but i noticed the clones are less dense and have really thin stems compared to mothers


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

ialan said:


> I always let my clones and also mother grow till they are around 3 feet before I flower them but i noticed the clones are less dense and have really thin stems compared to mothers


You grow some giant ass plants.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

remind me not to let people smoke in my house. My cousin comes over for like 1/2 hour yesterday, and asks if its cool if he smokes a cig, sure why not?. He ends up smoking 4, one right after the other. My house smells like total asshole. Didn't think people still smoked so many cigs haha. I used to smoke like that but it was back when cigs were smoked in bars, etc.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a friend across the street who smokes like a chimney. I would love to go over to his place to hang out play video games, but damned if I don't have a headache after 15 minutes. Then I come home and wife doesn't want to let me in the house because I stink so much of cig smoke. I can smell my clothes throughout the house when they are in the closed hamper in the back room. Fucking disgusting. His fucking dog smells like cigs and they only hang out inside, live outside. Ew.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 13, 2013)

I gotta fuggin quit!


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

mornin fellas, time to catch up and do some reading. hope your all well and high....im fried.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2013)

im soaring high ass well. LOL! have a good weekend club600.and have fun at work biscuit.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wgIncyxa78s]http://youtu.be/wgIncyxa78s[/video]


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys. I know a lot of you are into extracts and I could use a little help finding supplies for shatter. Looking for a 100ml+ pyrex test tube. If it had a hole in the bottom (don't remember what you call those things) that would be great, if not I can drill one. I guess a flask would work, I just feel it would get the oil out more evenly with the tube. If there is something I could use as a substitute that would be cool as well. Thanks 6'ers!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey CC... I won't mention to anyone you are running a 1000 in there. 

Dr. KG.... I bought mine off ebay. Was like this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-40G-100G-/320641233012


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

i just drill a hole in a mason jar lid. a big mason jar that is... the jar gets filled with kief not trim and then i blast anywhere from 10-40 cans into it , i use a different lid with a 100MICRON silk screen atached to it to pour the liquid butane through and into a pyrex dish.. (ALL OF THIS IS DONE OUTSIDE) once evaporated i whip and scrape up the yield and vacuum purge it for 5-9 hours . then i let it sit out.



my personal, non tube method.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

lol thanks jig


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, taste it, 

now and laterzzz


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

I use a mason jar with a hole in the lid to vaccum purge. 

DUDE... you guys and your food. GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## budolskie (Apr 13, 2013)

baked off to the spring links soon munchied, then change the res in the morning or monday see how it is, twice a week is a bit work will it really make much of a differnce twice a week to once a week


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

I never changed my rez twice a week. I changed it once a week my first few grows... now I don't change it at all... just refill. I'd suggest you change it out once a week though to make sure you don't develop any issues. You can play with the schedule once you get the hang of things. Twice is too much in my opinion. Too much work, too much water, too many nutrients, waste of money, and the plants aren't going to be any happier (in my opinion at least).


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

here is an example of my little tube :] custom built by a local blower








jigfresh said:


> I use a mason jar with a hole in the lid to vaccum purge.
> 
> DUDE... you guys and your food. GRRRRRRRRRRR



ive pulled 2 oz in a mason jar before :]


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey CC... I won't mention to anyone you are running a 1000 in there.
> 
> Dr. KG.... I bought mine off ebay. Was like this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-40G-100G-/320641233012


1000 ml not grams lol. I wish I had 1000 grams of trim! lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

lol dr. he was talking about my video. im using a 1000watt light lol


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i just drill a hole in a mason jar lid. a big mason jar that is... the jar gets filled with kief not trim and then i blast anywhere from 10-40 cans into it , i use a different lid with a 100MICRON silk screen atached to it to pour the liquid butane through and into a pyrex dish.. (ALL OF THIS IS DONE OUTSIDE) once evaporated i whip and scrape up the yield and vacuum purge it for 5-9 hours . then i let it sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> my personal, non tube method.


Damn, I guess I could just use a box to get my keef off, I just didn't want to go to the extra work. Have a link for your method or can you give me a little more run down on your blasting part? Not sure I quite get what you're doing


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

Just put a $2.50 bid on a 30-40g tube. That would be a steal eh?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

lol... what's with the photo shop on the thermometer thingy. Was 111.3 too hot?

And can you tell me what you got going on there... is that a hot plate? with a pan on top... does the pan have water in it or anything? I use my toaster oven... it's a pain in the ass to keep it a good temp.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Damn, I guess I could just use a box to get my keef off, I just didn't want to go to the extra work. Have a link for your method or can you give me a little more run down on your blasting part? Not sure I quite get what you're doing



hey! the number 1 recommendation, ( DONT BLAST INSIDE)

AND just be safe and clean through out the entire process.. 

i made a little tutorial, manyyy pages of info, if you are really interested, learn it up!, its a very slow way, but it covers pretty much the essentials with the vacuum.. 

there are plenty of methods out there, which ever you choose, just ALWAYS REMEMBER, THIS, THE HIHGER QUALITY THE INPUT MATERIAL, THE BETTER THE OUTPUT, bottom line. 

*How I Wax On*
you shoulddd start from page 1


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> lol... what's with the photo shop on the thermometer thingy. Was 111.3 too hot?
> 
> And can you tell me what you got going on there... is that a hot plate? with a pan on top... does the pan have water in it or anything? I use my toaster oven... it's a pain in the ass to keep it a good temp.



I was like, wtf are you talking about... haha!! honestly, im not sure!

was probably for a reason.. the slight temp variances from 107 to 111 aint too much though.. 

that is my OG setup.

whats going on?

layers from bottom up:

hot plate

frying pan full of water

mason jar



this is how im currently getting down, check out my wax tute mang


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

sure man, no link but il run you through.

ok so when you get the butane it should come with the accessory tips....i take the metal mason jar lid, match the drill bit to the size of the tip and drill it....ok then i go outside. ive got the jar full of kief......maybe 3/4 full...i start by holding just the disk of the lid (i use the 2 part mason lids ring & disk style) down onto the top of the jar, i begin emptying the cans into the jar burping as the pressure builds.....you can feel the gas build up in the jar with you just holding the lid on there without the ring on......once i feel back pressure i burp (simply just slide the lid to release the built up vapor) then i resume blasting the jar. once the jar is full of liquid butane (boiling presumably) i switch my lids....i take the ring that i didnt use when blasting and i just throw the silk screen on top of the jar then tighten it into place with the screw on ring........i then just tip the jar upside down over a pyrex dish. once the dish is full and the butane runs clear from the jar i know the jar is done for the most part.....I never use direct contact heat!!! i go inside and grab a bigger pyrex dish and hot water (below 120 degrees above 100, too hot will burn terpenes off) and place the collection dish into the other dish then pour the hot water around the collection dish to warm it up and speed the process of evap......once all is evaporated i scape and whip it up for a sec then into a jar it goes for ultimate purgage.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

An old friend of the 600 just texted me. His wife is going into labor... there should be another little club 600 member in a few hours.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

WTF is going on in here  Are we making meth now? lol jk

Yay for new 600 members!!!! happy days.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> I was like, wtf are you talking about... haha!! honestly, im not sure!
> 
> was probably for a reason.. the slight temp variances from 107 to 111 aint too much though..
> 
> ...


Did u jb weld right away or later on I think ime going to jb weld now just got.all new equipment same chamber New pump etc oil slick pads slick balls etc


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

Well today was fucked up had to put my rott down sick feeling going to the vet and leaving with a collar and leash no friend on the leash


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Did u jb weld right away or later on I think ime going to jb weld now just got.all new equipment same chamber New pump etc oil slick pads slick balls etc



hhaa, mannnnnnnnn, when i got this, i wasnt confident in the joints.. 

i tested one vacuum in it over night, just a test run, no material, i woke up and the thing lost half its vac..

SO, went to auto store, spent a lot of time looking at specs on all the epoxies... well, JB weld blasted all of them out of the water.. :]

plenty of heat rating, i welded up the handled fittings as you can tell, no shame in appearance :]

the part with the valve, i just reallyyy tightened up, its got taped wrapped across the threads already, and i feel the tape was good, but i sure was able to snug her up quite a bit more.. 

i gots a small 3cfm pump, takes about 10 minutes or so to reach a full vac to where i can close her off the chamber.. 

slick pads slick balls? lolll what the hell

kiss-ass*Parchment Paper*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

That fucking sucks method


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry about your pup man. I don't know what I would do without my boy.

As for the jar method... Would I really have to use keef with that method or could I still use trim? Also, don't you think it's a little dangerous without a hole on the other end to release pressure? Maybe I could use a diamond tip and drill the proper size hole on the bottom of the jar, then use the other side as a filter so no built up pressure would occur


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats a real shame m2m. I'm sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2013)

Why not just smoke the keif?


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well today was fucked up had to put my rott down sick feeling going to the vet and leaving with a collar and leash no friend on the leash


im sorry to hear that method.. hope the best for you. keep that collar and a good place..


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks guys he was just getting old had hip problems and got sick really swollen over night just weird talked with the vet and instead of him suffering had him put down I didn't want to but dnt want him to be in pain and uncomfortable for my.selfish reasons of just not wanting to let go they said it was the best thing and I did all I could do for him


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey CC... I won't mention to anyone you are running a 1000 in there.



That's 1000w of power using the metric system, so really, it's 600w when you convert it to USA wattage.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> hhaa, mannnnnnnnn, when i got this, i wasnt confident in the joints..
> 
> i tested one vacuum in it over night, just a test run, no material, i woke up and the thing lost half its vac..
> 
> ...


Well ur supposed to jb weld thos rivets the company said ...and oil slick balls are non stick concentrate containers oil slick pads. Are a non stick pad that will take place of ur parchment u can even blast straight on to them for nothing is lost from scraping.dish look up oil slick pads on YouTube and oil slick balls


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

lol thanks doobie i cheatedlol sorry method bud thats a bummer man, il keep you in the thoughts when im smoking brother.


dr. yes youre correct it is a tad dangerous but i burp the jar as son as i feel the pressure build up.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 6 cfm master cool pump


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> lol thanks doobie i cheatedlol sorry method bud thats a bummer man, il keep you in the thoughts when im smoking brother.
> 
> 
> dr. yes youre correct it is a tad dangerous but i burp the jar as son as i feel the pressure build up.


Fuck I never realized ur name was cannabiscult I thought was cannabiscut not cannabis-cult


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> lol thanks doobie i cheatedlol sorry method bud thats a bummer man, il keep you in the thoughts when im smoking brother.
> 
> 
> dr. yes youre correct it is a tad dangerous but i burp the jar as son as i feel the pressure build up.


What do you think about the drilling idea? I guess I could just say f it and put on a mask, thick clothing, gloves, safety glasses, and go your route... I'm just a bit scared lol. I saw a nasty accident in chem 2 my sophomore year and don't want to be on the same end of the stick as that girl! Don't remember what we were working with, but she did a reaction in a sealed container and glass went flying!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

(just catching up with all the posts)
Sorry to hear about your friend , method.
They sure do leave a big empty spot in the heart when they move on to next level.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

yes yes yes.....cannabis CULT no biscuit but i guess thats ambers nick name for me lol anyway man i wouldnt get too scared, just wear all the protective gear and take it very very slow. the drill idea will work i just havnt done it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well ur supposed to jb weld thos rivets the company said ...and oil slick balls are non stick concentrate containers oil slick pads. Are a non stick pad that will take place of ur parchment u can even blast straight on to them for nothing is lost from scraping.dish look up oil slick pads on YouTube and oil slick balls



here is my experience with blasting onto that stuff...

P.S. dont blow yourself up people! .. ok now
[video=youtube;NIqGS50k6z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIqGS50k6z0[/video]


i looked up the oil slick pad, in the video, is see the pad doing similar things, warping and what not.. i want to know if that pad will stay to its perfect form after 50 blasts.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-vpP-0Ivbw


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2013)

nuts..^^^that was just nuts,but looks like you got your butter?


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 13, 2013)

Was thinking about using this guys method but with a home made tube if I don't win my ebay bid. You guys seen it? Anything he does wrong I should know about?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I use a mason jar with a hole in the lid to vaccum purge.
> 
> DUDE... you guys and your food. GRRRRRRRRRRR


Just in case you werent hungry already


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

same butane i use


----------



## Javadog (Apr 13, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well today was fucked up had to put my rott down sick feeling going to the vet *and leaving with a collar and leash no friend on the leash*


Sad for you bro.

JD

P.S. When you all make your extractions, what material do you work on?
(i.e. was that a coffee filter? My resin would have to have stuck permanently
to something like that....or am I wrong?)


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

i just dont like the color his oil turns when he heats it , looks scalded IMO. interesting vid, never seen the alcohol added like that


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

id def not be inside and id leave out the stove top and go with the double boiler off the stove tech


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 13, 2013)

Wait, wait...
Baby, baby...
Are we fucking!?

[video=youtube_share;vftIGU8-uqs]http://youtu.be/vftIGU8-uqs[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

lol doobie that dood is halerios


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Method...what a shame.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jjWNPWOxJlk]http://youtu.be/jjWNPWOxJlk[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

New purge system tired of my extraction experts chamber and 3 cfm pump

Edit: yuck all dirty area that's my dirt bike work bench I purge in a shed next to that along with my extractions


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i just dont like the color his oil turns when he heats it , looks scalded IMO. interesting vid, never seen the alcohol added like that


I rarely go over 100 degrees


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

I am always about 98.6f


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

What vid was he winterizeing


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> here is my experience with blasting onto that stuff...
> 
> P.S. dont blow yourself up people! .. ok now
> [video=youtube;NIqGS50k6z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIqGS50k6z0[/video]
> ...


What the hell was that u ran ur stuff into ....and we shall c if blasting on it works well mainly got it for purging they work good


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

Probly wnt blast on it just use it.for purge the first generation ones with the logo guess ur not supossed to but the new version is ok and now that I think of it my dish is bigger than the pad so wnt be able to blast on it


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Chernobyl
View attachment 2614799

Sour D #1
View attachment 2614801

Sour D #2
View attachment 2614803

Twin Chernobyls
View attachment 2614804


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

genuity said:


> nuts..^^^that was just nuts,but looks like you got your butter?



i go some oil out of it, that was the first and last time i water logged my bho.. too much h2o


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2013)

Method I am sorry about your friend.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 13, 2013)

hi im new to growing and I have got a ghs white rhino,super bud and ive just planted an auto(bio diesel mass) so I have smoke for when I flower the photos,i am using 25 litres pots with canna coco and dutch pro A+B with lant magic magne cal and superthrive,im planning to veg them and put them under a screen and flip them when my screen is at least 80% full my plants are 3weeks old and i have topped the white rhino and fimmed the superbud,the white rhino had a mag def early on but the ,magnecal has sorted that so i add 1ml and a drop of superthrive with my nutes and the new growth looks healthy,i will post pics when the new growth has grown i am using a 600w mh for veg and 600w hps for flower


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

What up 6 just poppin in before I head out for the night, hope everyone is having a good weekend, oh and where would my manners be without posting a lil pr0n.

Mother pr0n, in new soil mix, they are loving it 



Good night guys, stay lit


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

club 6! Santa Cruz blues, 8 weeks


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

7 months in the making :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2615019
> 
> Good night guys, stay lit



nice perky cones on them ladies! looking realllll good in the new dirt!


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Perky cones, that reminds me of something else

Morning you bunch!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

dst said:


> perky cones, that reminds me of something else
> 
> morning you bunch!


its night time guy.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Perky cones, that reminds me of something else
> 
> Morning you bunch!



this could be the start to a veryyyyyyyyy early morning , but the sun went down only 4 hours ago  

it above avg. windy in your part of the world DST?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

wish I had stuff to make breakfast. lord knows how long ill be up. I should do some garden work though.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

sure is, Guzias. Place is as flat as a pannenkoek and prone to winds nigh on all the freaking windy ass time. Not as bad as the, Outter Hebrides where everyone walks at 45degree angles.....


Guzias1 said:


> this could be the start to a veryyyyyyyyy early morning , but the sun went down only 4 hours ago
> 
> it above avg. windy in your part of the world DST?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2013)

Being an Information Junkie, this is one of the billions of reasons I don't want a smartphone:
(I'd end up a smartphone zombie walking around oblivious to the world while looking for info on... everything...)

A series of photos of the moon to show how much it wobbles each month. 
The wobble is called: Libration. 
The wobble allows us to view 59% of the moon's surface, as opposed to just 50% if it didn't wobble.








*I'm mooning you, and there is nothing you can do but enjoy the view...


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

doobie your such an ass! get it!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 14, 2013)

Made that oil last night, and HOLY SHIT! What a wonderful thing! I haven't been that high since the last festie I got some oil at. I ended up using a thick aluminum spray bottle and taking off the sprayer. Drilled a hole on the bottom and blew through that. Packed one can and got about a g. I had troubles getting that sticky goop into a new container and mixed keef in with it now I have a more pliable potent green goop. I'll throw up a pic later if I can find my camera.

Thanks for the help guys! Used store credit for my 7xn-butane cans so I got a free g of oil last night =D


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

ok, last night, while ya'll were goofing around. I was watching animal planet. and I learned that mosquitos suck sugars from plants. and i realized that all those mosquitos I've killed wasn't in vein. and I figured out why they chill on my plants leaves.. they're just using my baby girls for they're sugar. so fuck those bastards.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

dude and one mosquito can keep me awake all night you can here the lil thing just flying around.. sounds like its got some mini subs on its back. it like changes the air pressure.. then I get up turn the lights on and hunt that mother fucker down, mid summer I get good at It and i start murking them hoes left and right .. one snatch one kill's my motto. im like a jedi master of they're trajectory. now if i could just kill those freakin fruit flies.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 14, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well today was fucked up had to put my rott down sick feeling going to the vet and leaving with a collar and leash no friend on the leash


So sorry to hear about your dog. It's a shame we love them so much and they live such a short life.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2013)

Played me some Rush this morning:

_*Dreamline *_
(4min 37sec)
*http://youtu.be/4wJtQzD_lXY*

*Where's My Thing?* 
(3min 49sec)
*http://youtu.be/0iRJg5QcgDo*

_*New World Man *_
(3min 43sec)
*http://youtu.be/eNWqPWp-bC0
*
_*The Fountain of Lamneth *_
(19min 59sec)
*http://youtu.be/4mC7j-fxqfs
*
_*The Camera Eye *_
(11min 01sec)
*http://youtu.be/5CTAO60KYBA
*
_*Natural Science *_
(9min 41sec)
*http://youtu.be/HSXD93_S6FU
*
_*still working on re-incorporating the use of my ring finger after rupturing a tendon in it last year. 
I'm now back to "1 finger per fret" playing style, and not taking it easy on my ring finger anymore, so it's leathery like the others, but not nearly as thick & worn as the other fingertips yet. 
But it's almost 100% back to normal, which is a relief._


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

[youtube]EnNHvYsYWSo[/youtube] the eyes of texas are upon the 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2013)

Roy sure had a great voice...


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> did ya'll hear about the Texas college student who dressed kinda weird and carried stuffed animals around with him.lol. everyone thought he was harmless but he just eneded up stabbing 14 students! isnt that fucked up? lol. beware of men that carry stuffed animals.shit
> alright whos going to the cypress hill concert next week?
> im going to be climbing the 2 big rocks at the ampitheater the night of the show. can anyone help with my belaying? lol.


dude that was like 10 minutes away from my house if that, fucking disturbing.. ran a few scenarios through my head as to what I would do..none seem to come out pretty. but I think i would take a slice for an innocent person If I had to. welli know I would really, cant just sit back n watch pretty girls get sliced up.. or anybody for that matter. I don't pay to much thought about the crazy shit that happens in other states.. but when its like you coulda been there..and school? somewhere that you should feel safe.. that could fuck your head up. andi knowimabit late but thanks for the words of advice from everyone.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2013)

I think that people may have picked on the Gingers too long.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> ok, last night, while ya'll were goofing around. I was watching animal planet. and I learned that mosquitos suck sugars from plants. and i realized that all those mosquitos I've killed wasn't in vein. and I figured out why they chill on my plants leaves.. they're just using my baby girls for they're sugar. so fuck those bastards.


lmao. indeed. I was goofing around. currently I am ignoring whoever the fuck has been calling/texting me on my phone all morning as well.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I think that people may have picked on the Gingers too long.


my sisters fiancé is a dirty ginger, and so is my nephew. I actually have a red beard, but dark brown hair. my sisters fiancé tries to tell me im part ginger, and I tell him I would kill myself if I were a ginger. I do carry the ginger gene I fear. I must select the carrier of my brood wisely.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 14, 2013)

Dippy elsy at 10 weeks


cali connection original sour diesel at 10 weeks 
 
happy Sunday  Ras


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

A part ginger, ginger hater.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 14, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Dippy elsy at 10 weeks
> 
> 
> cali connection original sour diesel at 10 weeks
> ...


1 or 2 weeks left? Wot do u lot reckon?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2013)

My girl is red all over. I have red facial hair. n´a red tat. What would u do with a spider in your Lemon skunk? Repot it? haha. Im a little of today  But the tent seems great. New feeding and temp settings Day 26/Night 18. Day 3 of 12/12 and growth is good.View attachment 2616004View attachment 2616006View attachment 2616007I have mixed feelings about this guy.. I think ill call him Chael Sonnen


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2013)

rasclot said:


> 1 or 2 weeks left? Wot do u lot reckon?


...and no longer.


cof


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

i bet gingers cant wait to get old as they will no longer be ginger just grey lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

they must be eradicated. I will soon dye my beard with black shoe polish and start the anti ginger movement. We can keep them in fenced in areas to keep them safe.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> i bet gingers cant wait to get old as they will no longer be ginger just grey lol


lol. Even the punani hair? IDK why. But im into hair on it! Yeah laugh away. I feel like a freak searching for porn. It is so unnormal it doesnt even have a categori. People will rather see squirting and etc. Beats me. The best i get is vintage


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great Ras. I would lean towards the couple of weeks by the time those stigmas have receeded. 1 week easy.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

a landing strip is cool, but full out bush and hair on their assholes is a turn off. boner would go limp real quick. If I had a girl come over that had full out bushitis I would tell her where my razor was at so we could get down to business.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks great Ras. I would lean towards the couple of weeks by the time those stigmas have receeded. 1 week easy.


Yeah, it doesn't look swollen either. I'd say easily 10 days if not 14.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha i wish you guys could understand this.. He is so funny. Promoting hash-cofee 
[video=youtube;nW66qZUgNjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW66qZUgNjs[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> a landing strip is cool, but full out bush and hair on their assholes is a turn off. boner would go limp real quick. If I had a girl come over that had full out bushitis I would tell her where my razor was at so we could get down to business.


No hair where she would want me licking! Other than that its cool. She aint growing hair in the ass. Not like im licking it either


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking great Ras  For my taste, the dippy looks to have 2+ weeks and the sour d looks like 1 week maybe a tad longer. 

Pr0n is top notch peeps! 


Gingerphobia is a fear of redheads.... yes, be very afraid.

ps:
_Scholars note that redheads have influenced history out of proportion to their numbers. Famous redheads include Roman emperor Nero, Helen of Troy, Cleopatra, the ancient god of love Aphrodite, Queen Elizabeth I, Napoleon Bonaparte, Oliver Cromwell, Emily Dickinson, Antonio Vivaldi, Thomas Jefferson, Vincent Van Gogh, Whodatnation, Mark Twain, James Joyce, Winston Churchill, Malcolm X, Galileo, and King David._


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

funny posts tonight peeps.....I'll stay out of the convo though, could get a bit risky.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2013)

4/20 coming up! What is next? 
[video=youtube;AsnyzVGeybw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsnyzVGeybw[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2013)

my hash tastes like gasoline. is that normal?
i made it from straight bud of black rose x romulan.i did it the ice bubble bag method.
oh and when i lit tit up i used the string wax so i was not inhaling butane.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Haha i wish you guys could understand this.. He is so funny. Promoting hash-cofee
> [video=youtube;nW66qZUgNjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW66qZUgNjs[/video]


I dont understand him but he is listening alice in chains. hes a cool ole guy , looked like he was going to make a denver omlet.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

sounds weird Ambs, was it totally dry? Maybe just super fuel!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I have mixed feelings about this guy.. I think ill call him Chael Sonnen


That's funny bro. I feel the same. Don't know if love or hate the guy.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

para about posting pics? you should be.....let's enhance!
[youtube]Vxq9yj2pVWk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah it ta was totally dry. man is it super POTETNTNTNENT! im flying . have a good night mate. im going out to the blooming desert now for some super stoner sunset pics! mate i almost fuckin forget to tell you.. FATTY BOOMSTICKS IS BACK!!! shes got a kick ass new nest.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ps:
> _Scholars note that redheads have influenced history out of proportion to their numbers. Famous redheads include Roman emperor Nero, Helen of Troy, Cleopatra, the ancient god of love Aphrodite, Queen Elizabeth I, Napoleon Bonaparte, Oliver Cromwell, Emily Dickinson, Antonio Vivaldi, Thomas Jefferson, Vincent Van Gogh, *Whodatnation*, Mark Twain, James Joyce, Winston Churchill, *Malcolm X, Galileo, and* *King David*._


LOL... love how you made that list. You really are something special huh? haha. And trip out at at the last 3. An African American, a Greek, and a Jew... not the types of folks I would guess had red hair much. They are seriously out of proportion.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... love how you made that list. You really are something special huh? haha. And trip out at at the last 3. An African American, a Greek, and a Jew... not the types of folks I would guess had red hair much. They are seriously out of proportion.


Hahaha i didnt even notice! ROFLMAO!


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

got some nice pics today on a walk in Amsterdam. Couldn't quite work out how the pic was so small until the good lady pointed out I was zoomed right in...bloody phone camera, haha. I'll upload them tomorrow, going to bed noo.

Welterusten beflapje's


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello 6, not much going on here just another day in flower, seems like the days are just creeping by lol. 

Lil night time pr0n for ya guys...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/14/human-gene-supreme-court_n_3081399.html?igoogle=1?igoogle=1

^^^ 



I love me some modern marvels.
[video=youtube;Odn3C-QBIew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odn3C-QBIew[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

ill have to watch that later.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

View attachment 2616181View attachment 2616182View attachment 2616183View attachment 2616184ive just done lst on my 3week old super bud,i was going to separate the 2tops as topped her earlier in the week but got carried away lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ouch, looks like a hardcore deficiency going on there...


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Ouch, looks like a hardcore deficiency going on there...


my superbud was suffering from heat stress and nitrogen toxicity and my white rhino was suffering from mag def,but I have fixed it by getting a proper ph meter as the ph was sh1t and I got some magne cal and also some superthrive and since I added this to the feeds the new growth has been healthy its my first proper grow and I didn't realise the importance of a ph meter lol,i also bought a cooler which lowered the temps to 23-25c and they were upto 33c before!,do you think the deficiencies will come back or you think ive missed something as you are probally more experienced than me lol ive been told that even when you manage to cure a deficiency the old growth remains the same and its only the new growth that turns healthy,i have done a couple of grows before but in soil and had no problems but this is my first in coco


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2013)

DST said:


> para about posting pics? you should be.....let's enhance!
> [youtube]Vxq9yj2pVWk[/youtube]


One of billions of reasons why I no longer watch television (other than Family Guy, American Dad, Cleveland Show, and Bob's Burgers. All of which I watch via the internet).

"Wait! In the upper left corner of this 50KB jpeg saved at medium quality for the internet! Look! There's a seagull flying a hundred yards away... zoom in on it's eyes, there must be a reflection of the murder scene in it's left eye. Zoom... zoom.... zoom.... now enhance... THERE! By George, I think we've got him!!!"

Can't stand TV dramas & cop shows & crime shows.
I like my fakery to be animated cartoons. 

Tomorrow is my 2nd anniversary of being TV FREE!!!!!
Woohoo!!!!!!!!
Kill your televisions!
Wake up!
Unite!
Pass the bong!
Oh... waitaminute... fur is murder!!!
... nope... hmmm.....
... DEATH TO SMOOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nope, that wasn't it either...
Tune in, turn on and drop out!!!
... hmmm... that's a little closer...
Television makes the baby Spaghetti Monster cry!!!
Aww... fuck it...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't even know you posted that above me doobie. I only watch stuff like south park, etc. I don't have cable either. Sick of buying 250 channels only for the 5 channels I actually like. 


this American dad episode is hilarious.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

Puppy update! We're keeping two of the boys, these two. The left one has an extra toe so I named him Digit and he's mine. Dash is on the right and is my daughters. This brings the dog count in the house to 5!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

I always think about getting another dog, but I can hardly take care of myself let alone another dog. I feed my dog good food, and try to take him to the vet regular etc. I would never ditch him at the pound, or whatever. He has it good... Wish I could get more, but shit its like $55 a bag of food for him... IDK maybe that isn't too horrible. I like big dogs though.

Probably spent 20 minutes brushing his ass last night. seemed sorta gay when I was doing it like brushing a doll or something, but he likes it and its that or vacuum the shit up. hahaha Its therapeutic though.


I know we're talking about dogs, and Method2madness will probably see this. I went out and bought my boy right after my girl pup died a really horrible death, like a week later. best decision I made. It sucks losing your buddy, but its part of life and if you don't give a good dog a good home, someone may give them a bad one. If you got love to give they will return it 10 fold.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

Know this is a double post, but I gotta say it. When I got my dog he had fleas so bad I picked something like 30 out of his face when I got him home. They would literally just pop up out of his little hair on his face when I had him in my lap. Just sat there crushing them. When I first saw him he was the only puppy there like him, I assume he was in a no kill shelter of some sort. His ears were raw from flies chewing on them, ribs sticking out as well. The lady asked if I wanted him and I said " I guess so". I drove over 3 hours to get him. He wouldn't come up to me for a month and is still scared of men for the most part. I take him to the vet and he has worms and god knows what else.... HAHAHA. I thought I was saving money adopting my dog. He ended up costing me something like $500. I never even realized shelters like this existed. It's good and bad, but he got a good home. I've never hit him EVER. This is probably why my friend who beats his dog will never come back, but when my dog runs off he comes running to me when I call him if he gets loose. He knows I will pat him and say good boy for coming home. He's a dog, and my friend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2013)

BHO from my cottoncandy



cottoncandy

View attachment 2616439

the water



the city



up






looking back


looking up towards the window






the positive spirtual vortex pull



the pot leaf scratched into the trail sign. (stronger sign then the vortex)



headed toward the window 




persistance paid off, made it to the WINDOW!



on the way down

asta la vista and have good night!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2013)

D-S-T just saw the Dog in this month's issue of High Times!!!!!!!!!


FFOOOOOOOOK YEAH!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 14, 2013)

All purple caylxes on the M1 plants from dababydroman's s33ds.
Pics will have to come at lights off in 10hrs10min. (even with color adjustment in the camera, the color doesn't show correct enough under an HPS light)

And whodat's tea really woke up the soil!
They are needing water ever two days now.
Very cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like Db FX has a new tool in his asenal:


[youtube]uX9W87DdYlE[/youtube]
[video=youtube_share;vV2WlxI9aW0]http://youtu.be/vV2WlxI9aW0[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

I obviously need to get this issue, lol.....I think Ambs said she couldn't find it. Let me know where it is la?



Bobotrank said:


> D-S-T just saw the Dog in this month's issue of High Times!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> FFOOOOOOOOK YEAH!



oh, and how rude, morning peeps. Hope you had (are having) a nice weekend. (EDIT Good evening to Hornedfrog)


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2013)

well heres my blue after there first week in the wilma and just changed the res


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

A few pics from our early evening walk around the Amsterdam Island area (Eilanden gebeid). It's all reclaimed land this place, and most building have water around them, not like that is much different from the crest of the city. And you can see why all the great Dutch painters spent loads of time painting Sky landscapes...what with the place being so flat it takes up a lot of the scenery!










Scotland representin!





Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

To revisit the subject of gingers...
And she's a lefty.

[youtube]izrL7pBdkaw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

I like that Doob's, not only Ginger, but a Lefty as well. We love Lefty's.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

And gingers (well, me do).
But don't tell Mrs. Doobie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

For the tea lovers out there:

[video=youtube_share;FtK_vfp8po8]http://youtu.be/FtK_vfp8po8[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2013)

Morning fellas. I just got the news that my Stepdad. The father to my sister. Has got cancer  He will start chemo today.
I was wondering what would be a good strain combatting cancer? Or maybe to help sideeffects from chemo?
Rare Dankness s33ds seem to have many good "medical" strains.
*Rare Dankness El Jefe is a full on Hash and Kush taste and scent, with a note of spicy lemon/pine. Has a potent high that packs a mental punch as well as a full body high. She has a medium yield. A little stretchy, but resinous plant. Has a denser bud structure. *
*Medical Uses: Pain relief, insomnia, chemotherapy, Gastrointestinal Issues, AIDS, Glaucoma, Cancer.*


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 15, 2013)

I just walked my dogs through the bayou at 4:00.. a.m. then they took a wrong turn and ending up on the other side of the bayou.. heard a bunch of splashing n sswiming as I saw my other dog confused.. went down through the tall ass grass calling them over to let them know where to come.. its all foggy and weird. so surreal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

Any strains with a kush hybrid in them seem to work well for nausea & appetite when it comes to chemo.
As well as helps with sleep & body aches.
And easing the mind a bit of the weight of one's worries.
I hope things turn out for the best for your stepdad.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 15, 2013)

fixing the fence tomorrow had to bring all the plants in the house... by the way this cheese surprise looks it could be my biggest pplant ever? but harvest is a long time from now.. we'll see.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

Buy some iso and make some simpsons oil. I am sure orally consumed cannabis is different from smoking due to the fact it goes through your liver before going into your blood stream....


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Doobie. You is great! Still packing on weight? Do you use any side help? Like amino acids and special fats?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Morning fellas. I just got the news that my Stepdad. The father to my sister. Has got cancer  He will start chemo today.
> I was wondering what would be a good strain combatting cancer? Or maybe to help sideeffects from chemo?
> Rare Dankness s33ds seem to have many good "medical" strains.
> *Rare Dankness El Jefe is a full on Hash and Kush taste and scent, with a note of spicy lemon/pine. Has a potent high that packs a mental punch as well as a full body high. She has a medium yield. A little stretchy, but resinous plant. Has a denser bud structure. *
> *Medical Uses: Pain relief, insomnia, chemotherapy, Gastrointestinal Issues, AIDS, Glaucoma, Cancer.*


sorry about the news,ive been reading about ecannabinoids and how thc cdb etc can cure many illnesses or slow down diseases,the best way to hel cancer patients is to give a concentrated oil which is eaten http://youtu.be/0psJhQHk_GI rick simpson has been curing cancer patients for years,also there is a doctor by the name of Robert melamede he will give you a good insight into who cannabis helps various illnesses and the benefits of taking cannabis,if you have a facebook account you can send them both friend requests and have them on hand to help you,i hope you step dad fights it and hopefully with a bit of help can beat it,i know of 100s of people that have been treated and cured by rick simpson but people seem to not know anything about it because the cure involves cannabis,it doesn't cure everyone but the people it doesn't cure slows down the cancer and gives the patient more time and a better quality of life than other drugs or treatment would,i suggest you speak to dr melamede as he is a genius that has researched for 30 years and could help you,good luck.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

A good read on Simpson and his oil:

*http://hightimes.com/activism/hager/6014*


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Buy some iso and make some simpsons oil. I am sure orally consumed cannabis is different from smoking due to the fact it goes through your liver before going into your blood stream....


great minds think alike


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Buy some iso and make some simpsons oil. I am sure orally consumed cannabis is different from smoking due to the fact it goes through your liver before going into your blood stream....


Sounds awesome! [video=youtube;DKsq90jWFuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKsq90jWFuA[/video] Thx guys. Damn you are fast and helpfull!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Thanks Doobie. You is great! Still packing on weight? Do you use any side help? Like amino acids and special fats?


I had to slow down on my eating for a bit, but am maintaining about 150-lbs right now.
After we are moved into our new home in June I'll be able to exercise more and more, and will get back to eating more.
And I just eat regular food.
I only mixed up one glass of the protein shake, and decided to go all natural unless I needed the boost.
I might add it back into my diet after starting an exercise regime.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2013)

June is right around the corner! You must have butterflies cramping you up  Glad things are good on ya.
I was thinking of starting on weight gainer again. But my problem runs somewhat deeper. I dont like food  I dont want to make it and i dont want to eat it. Gotta start finding some joy in foods.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, almost getting overwhelmed when I think of all that needs to be done before we move.
But just need to do a bit of cleaning & packing every day and it'll be all right.
Taking two weeks away from it to go to Alaska in two weeks, but will be nice to visit with my dad for a while.

I sometimes have the same feelings towards foods.
I'm not paranoid (much) about questionable food sources, what with unknown pesticides being used, anti-biototics, GMO foods, e-coli (in veggies, FFS), salmonella, etc., etc., but I don't eat as much as I should because of it.
Similar reason for not eating much food at restaurants. If I can't see the food being prepared, I have a hard time trusting it. 
Have had too many bouts of explosive diarrhea after eating a seemingly nice meal out at a restaurant.
I worked in the restaurant biz for 10 years, and have seen too many things to allow me to trust people to follow proper food handling & storage protocols.
Our yard will be large enough to start a nice garden, so will have fresh, organically grown, pesticide-free veggies next year (unless we have horrible weather), and will be adding a greenhouse to the grow for the more sensitive & vulnerable veggies to better control their environment.
As for meat, since I have no means to keep livestock, I'm willing to spend a little more for the naturally ranched meats.

I guess too many decades in Alaska eating fresh caught fish & crab & eating wild game meats have me not trusting commercial meat sources.
I even turn down canned smoked salmon (my favorite meat in the world) if I wasn't there to see how they canned it.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2013)

Explosive diarrhea. Yeah ive been to the doctor so many times. I feel like when i eat good then my stomach just collapses into diarrhea. I really think something is wrong. But i dont want no camera in the exit hole.
Im too very worried about food being cooked proper. But the rest of my family can eat whatever. Annoying as hell.
Uhm veggie garden. Thats something i can relate to. I love veggies and cant wait to get a greenhouse in the yard. Summer is here! Im sitting with open doors and windows its 17 degrees C. Nice as hell. Could even turn of the heater in the grow room 
Gotta get some cleaning on. Hope yalls day is great.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

Some peeps think they got it bad, lol (the Northern Europeans crying about horse meat in their Lasagne).....poor old Water Buffalo and Donkeys, lol....(whodat will be appauled!)

More than 80 meat products sold by major South African retailers contain water buffalo and donkey, the City Press has reported.
http://mg.co.za/article/2013-04-14-major-supermarkets-exposed-in-meat-label-scandal


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> A few pics from our early evening walk around the Amsterdam Island area (Eilanden gebeid). It's all reclaimed land this place, and most building have water around them, not like that is much different from the crest of the city. And you can see why all the great Dutch painters spent loads of time painting Sky landscapes...what with the place being so flat it takes up a lot of the scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chemtrails galore...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> I just walked my dogs through the bayou at 4:00.. a.m. then they took a wrong turn and ending up on the other side of the bayou.. heard a bunch of splashing n sswiming as I saw my other dog confused.. went down through the tall ass grass calling them over to let them know where to come.. its all foggy and weird. so surreal.


stay off the lean!!

J/k

How you doing man


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

4 years ago i cured my insomnia by smoking...
4 days with no herb, and the insomnia is back in full effect.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

http://earthfirstnews.wordpress.com/2013/04/08/robotic-bees-to-pollinate-monsanto-crops/
[video=youtube;VxSs1kGZQqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=VxSs1kGZQqc[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Morning fellas. I just got the news that my Stepdad. The father to my sister. Has got cancer  He will start chemo today.
> I was wondering what would be a good strain combatting cancer? Or maybe to help sideeffects from chemo?
> Rare Dankness s33ds seem to have many good "medical" strains.
> *Rare Dankness El Jefe is a full on Hash and Kush taste and scent, with a note of spicy lemon/pine. Has a potent high that packs a mental punch as well as a full body high. She has a medium yield. A little stretchy, but resinous plant. Has a denser bud structure. *
> *Medical Uses: Pain relief, insomnia, chemotherapy, Gastrointestinal Issues, AIDS, Glaucoma, Cancer.*


Sannies' Extrema works very well on chemo nausea. 


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

why you off de erb mon?


billcollector99 said:


> 4 years ago i cured my insomnia by smoking...
> 4 days with no herb, and the insomnia is back in full effect.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

About to get some sleep for a few hours, so I filched a small bud to get a pic up of the color coming in on the M1:







Back in a few hours (unless I can't sleep).

*edit: going to quick dry the wee nug and see how she do


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> To revisit the subject of gingers...
> And she's a lefty.
> 
> [youtube]izrL7pBdkaw[/youtube]


sweet 


DST said:


> Buy some iso and make some simpsons oil. I am sure orally consumed cannabis is different from smoking due to the fact it goes through your liver before going into your blood stream....


Good advice. I heard juicing fresh buds is extremely good for your body too with no psychoactive effects, of course that wont combat the nausea...
Just thought Id mention it.



DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, almost getting overwhelmed when I think of all that needs to be done before we move.
> But just need to do a bit of cleaning & packing every day and it'll be all right.
> Taking two weeks away from it to go to Alaska in two weeks, but will be nice to visit with my dad for a while.
> 
> ...


Sounds good doobs! You could probably keep a few chickens in that yard eh? Rabbits are small and grow rabidly and are a great lean clean meat.



DST said:


> Some peeps think they got it bad, lol (the Northern Europeans crying about horse meat in their Lasagne).....poor old Water Buffalo and Donkeys, lol....(whodat will be appauled!)
> 
> More than 80 meat products sold by major South African retailers contain water buffalo and donkey, the City Press has reported.
> http://mg.co.za/article/2013-04-14-major-supermarkets-exposed-in-meat-label-scandal


Im not appalled at eating any animals for meat... Im appalled at the way they are raised and slaughtered, and thought of. Seen as a commodity not the living being it is, and an unhappy stressed animal wont give you the best product either. 
Donkeys have gotten it pretty bad throughout history though, mine are happy 
^and no, im not going to eat them  appalling! 


billcollector99 said:


> 4 years ago i cured my insomnia by smoking...
> 4 days with no herb, and the insomnia is back in full effect.


Evidence it works, simple and plain. 


billcollector99 said:


> http://earthfirstnews.wordpress.com/2013/04/08/robotic-bees-to-pollinate-monsanto-crops/
> [video=youtube;VxSs1kGZQqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=VxSs1kGZQqc[/video]


That is impressive. Look into nanobots 










DST said:


> A few pics from our early evening walk around the Amsterdam Island area (Eilanden gebeid). It's all reclaimed land this place, and most building have water around them, not like that is much different from the crest of the city. And you can see why all the great Dutch painters spent loads of time painting Sky landscapes...what with the place being so flat it takes up a lot of the scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​

Nice chemtrails D... 

And all you chemtrail naysayers,,, exactly how do you explain that ^^???? I'll be waiting. 
Since moving to the stix I rarely see them.... I see good ol' fashioned CONtrails.
​


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I was thinking of starting on weight gainer again. But my problem runs somewhat deeper. I dont like food  I dont want to make it and i dont want to eat it. Gotta start finding some joy in foods.


I know how you feel. I really hate food. Such an inconvenience. I would love if I could drink everything all the time. Really really dislike eating most of the time.

And I've dealt with insomnia once, was during a rough patch in my life. Aside from that the only time I get it is when I'm not smoking. My body is quite dependent on weed to sleep, so when I don't smoke there is not much sleeping going on for a few days.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't understand how they could be releasing tiny bits of chemicals that high and think it will do anything. I like a good conspiracy theory, but personally I think you chem trail people are certifiable.  Commence calling me ignorant. I'm getting used to it.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2013)

nice post,nice pics,nice convo.......comeing up on 9 weeks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't understand how they could be releasing tiny bits of chemicals that high and think it will do anything. I like a good conspiracy theory, but personally I think you chem trail people are certifiable.  Commence calling me ignorant. I'm getting used to it.


Jig, Jig, Jig: you ignorant slut.
Hopping around from bed to bed, engaging in depraved sexual acts at the drop of a hat in a desperate attempt to cloud your mind from the truth.
A truth so high-anus, that if it were to become public knowledge, the general population would become washed away in luke warm waves of apathy as they spiral The Great White Porcelain Bowl of Life while clinging desperately to the Cold and Smelly Turd of Denial as they text "_Row, Row, Row Your Boa_t" in three-part harmony.

They are releasing the deadly universal solvent, _*dihydrogen monoxide*_ into the atmosphere.
If you breathe in enough of it at one time you will die.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

doobie bro, that avatar is making my head funny lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

genuity said:


> nice post,nice pics,nice convo.......comeing up on 9 weeks


Qu'est-ce que c'est? looks like unripe pips up top too?!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> I obviously need to get this issue, lol.....I think Ambs said she couldn't find it. Let me know where it is la?
> oh, and how rude, morning peeps. Hope you had (are having) a nice weekend. (EDIT Good evening to Hornedfrog)


It's in the section that talks about all the super potent weed.  Check the Cannabis Cup coverage of high THC strains. . . tis there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

awesomes


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2013)

@don that would be RP og ,that got hit by a force og male,the whole plant open pollination style,got lil pips all over.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> 4 years ago i cured my insomnia by smoking...
> 4 days with no herb, and the insomnia is back in full effect.


im in the same boat lol,but I haven't smoked any weed for at least 3 months coz the prices are a big ripoff at the moment hence why im now growing again, i have an oz coming from Europe as my bitcoin increased in value and I cashed in on the right time(I only paid £10 for it and forgot about it and nearly shit myself when I looked and it was worth £172 per bitcoin lol, I hoped it would be here today but looks like i'll be waiting on the doorstep for the postman tomorrow morning


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't understand how they could be releasing tiny bits of chemicals that high and think it will do anything. I like a good conspiracy theory, but personally I think you chem trail people are certifiable.  Commence calling me ignorant. I'm getting used to it.


Jus because you dont understand doesn't make it untrue. 

Look at all the info and decide for yourself. I for one vividly remember staring at CONtrails as a kid, watching them,,, I NEVER saw these trails they have today. 
[video=youtube;jf0khstYDLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf0khstYDLA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

But how do the people in power not breath the same air as us? Or do they have the antidote?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I had to slow down on my eating for a bit, but am maintaining about 150-lbs right now.
> After we are moved into our new home in June I'll be able to exercise more and more, and will get back to eating more.
> And I just eat regular food.
> I only mixed up one glass of the protein shake, and decided to go all natural unless I needed the boost.
> I might add it back into my diet after starting an exercise regime.


if you ever need any anabolics just give me a pm,i have been working out for over 5 years naturally and have put on around 4 stone in that time but now my gains have slowed im starting my cycle at the end of the month,my brothers have done a few cycles but I decided to wait till I had gained most of what I could naturally then start a cycle as the gains on the first cycle are the best


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> But how do the people in power not breath the same air as us? Or do they have the antidote?


*antidote kush&#8482;.... I like the sounds of that.*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> But how do the people in power not breath the same air as us? Or do they have the antidote?



Its not about poisoning the air, check out the vid.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> But how do the people in power not breath the same air as us? Or do they have the antidote?


Uh, hello, McFly!?

They're aliens, so they thrive on this deadly chemical compound.


In all seriousness.
Planes fly higher & faster these days, making the contrails denser and stay coherent longer.

Orrrrrr, Herr Whodat, perhaps they are _*bombarding us with humic and fulvic acids*_:

*http://link.springer.com/article/10.1023/A%3A1005875225800*


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

I dont think commercial air travel has gone up in altitude or speed recently, they are still using planes built in the 80s.


Whats this then doobs?
[video=youtube;oTxhvmjLxbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTxhvmjLxbg[/video]



Edit: it COULD be them releasing fuel to balance things out, but I dont think that is the case here.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> I obviously need to get this issue, lol.....I think Ambs said she couldn't find it. Let me know where it is la?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or find someone thats already got the issue and get em to chuck a pic up of the page?


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2013)

I do not know whats going on up in the air above us,but all them trails in DST pics can not be good.now I do remember a lil,from the past,them trails would not last as long as they do today.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Or find someone thats already got the issue and get em to chuck a pic up of the page?


The only reason to actually buy an issue lmao


genuity said:


> I do not know whats going on up in the air above us,but all them trails in DST pics can not be good.now I do remember a lil,from the past,them trails would not last as long as they do today.



This is the last vud I'll post on the issue,, I could find a better one but fugs it...


edit: que the scary music.
[video=youtube;mcZaJEMsSwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcZaJEMsSwM[/video]


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2013)

oh'shit to that vid,*crop dusting humans..... *


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

I actually started this rumor back in 1996 to see how many people I could scare.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I dont think commercial air travel has gone up in altitude or speed recently, they are still using planes built in the 80s.
> 
> 
> Whats this then doobs?
> ...


The engines and air frames (avionics improvements account for some of the higher series numbers) have been improved: 737, 737-100, 737-200, 737-300, 737-400, 737-500, 737-600, 737-700, 737-800.

The extra trails are caused by the pressure differentials that (_**edited for correction*_) the hinges for the trailing edge flaps (the so-called "nozzles" under the wings).






As the angle of incidence increases when an airplane pitches up there is a greater pressure differential, so you also get a large contrail coming from the center of an airplane flying in high humidity air.
And there are patches of moist air, so it seems like it's being turned on & off.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

I get a percentage for the inspiration G.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

you eat plenty when you are round my gaff!!!! greedy guts, lol.


jigfresh said:


> I know how you feel. I really hate food. .





DoobieBrother said:


> The engines and air frames (avionics improvements account for some of the higher series numbers) have been improved: 737, 737-100, 737-200, 737-300, 737-400, 737-500, 737-600, 737-700, 737-800.
> 
> The extra trails are caused by the pressure differentials that (_**edited for correction*_) the hinges for the trailing edge flaps (the so-called "nozzles" under the wings).
> 
> ...


Doobie laying it down like a brother. 

Evening/Afternoon/Goodnight my china's.

DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

the one guy in the video said something like good thing were not right behind them or we'd be dead.... lol

sorry to laugh whodat, but I just really don't believe crap like this. Just like I don't think the government did 911 either.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

The airplanes get "stacked up" as they wait their turn to land in busy airports.
So they are ordered into holding patterns, which are long circular arcs that center around an airport. Sometimes they have to circle for a loooong time.
When he says that "Some airplanes have them and others at the same altitude don't" is false as there are minimum safe distances to maintain and no two planes will be at the same altitude in a given airspace.
My uncle in-law in a retired Air Traffic Controller who rose up very high in the ranks and helped run a major (MAJOR) operation for the 3rd busiest airport in the U.S. on the East coast.
There were (are) times when cloud seeding is going on, but in an attempt to induce clouds & rain (can't have rain without particulate matter for the water vapor, invisible to the eye unless contrailed or formed by natural pressure differentials, to coalesce into water droplets heavy enough to fall to the earth).
So airlines were contracted to do so at times (not sure if they still do).
If stuff was truly being dropped on us, an independent source would easily be able to verify it by taking air samples and analyzing the contents, and there wouldn't be anything the government could do to stop the release of the information to the public.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

What can I say D I love your cooking. Almost as much as I love yer buds.

A few of those 911 guys lived across the street from my best frind down in san diego. About 3 blocks from where I grew up. They rented a room while they were in flight school.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What can I say D I love your cooking. Almost as much as I love yer buds.
> 
> A few of those 911 guys lived across the street from my best frind down in san diego. About 3 blocks from where I grew up. They rented a room while they were in flight school.


Damn that's crazy.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2013)

Start of week 5 tomorrow my soil baby's not to long haha I can not wait dick of smoking grass


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

Doobs, all of these things you say are true, but it doesn't convince me regarding the lingering and spreading like the way they do nowadays. 


Anyway, I believe what I believe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

That all being said, any bit of tech we have in the civilian world is 30 to 40 years behind what is state of the art in the military world (black programs, more specifically).
To put that into perspective, think of what we have now and consider bleeding edge tech, and think back to what we had 40 years ago to see how much of a difference a few decades make.
Factor in the sometimes exponential advancements that can be made as time passes and tech is refined or enhanced or newly discovered (think Moore's Law), and try (in vain) to think about what is ready for use as defensive and offensive weapons, non-lethal weapons, surveillance & counter-surveillance, and what might be being developed and close to ready, and what they are thinking of beyond these things. 
All unknown to the public.
Those are the scary things to think about.


*edit: the notion of an organization like S.H.I.E.L.D. is less far-fetched than we think.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That all being said, any bit of tech we have in the civilian world is 30 to 40 years behind what is state of the art in the military world (black programs, more specifically).
> To put that into perspective, think of what we have now and consider bleeding edge tech, and think back to what we had 40 years ago to see how much of a difference a few decades make.
> Factor in the sometimes exponential advancements that can be made as time passes and tech is refined or enhanced or newly discovered (think Moore's Law), and try (in vain) to think about what is ready for use as defensive and offensive weapons, non-lethal weapons, surveillance & counter-surveillance, and what might be being developed and close to ready, and what they are thinking of beyond these things.
> All unknown to the public.
> ...


[video=youtube;CRoylXcBVP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CRoylXcBVP8#![/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> *edit: the notion of an organization like S.H.I.E.L.D. is less far-fetched than we think.


As is the idea of gmo humans with superpowers like the x-men  its gonna happen!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

Or if you want to go extreme:

In 1952 my dad was finishing up his Advanced Individual Training (or whatever the flyboys of the Air Force call their version of it. That's what it's called in the Army) and was temporarily stationed at Wright/Patterson Airfield while finishing his training and awaiting his assignment and location of where he'd be stationed at.
One of the buildings he was being trained in was adjacent to Hangar 18.
The Roswell incident happened only five years before that, and he said he always wondered what was in the hangar.
He said it was always under heavy guard with very restricted access.
He got chummy with one of the guards while he was there and finally one day asked him while they were off duty at a bar:

"Between you, me and the lamp post, what's in there?"

The guy told him, "I can't tell you that. But I will tell you that, whatever it is, *WE* didn't build it, and _*THEY*_ didn't build it. And that's *all* I can tell you."

My dad told me this when I was about 8 years old after coming home from training for his civilian job down in Dayton, Ohio.
In his off time he'd go to Wright/Patterson Airfield and take the tours and pick up stuff from the souvenir shop for me (books & model kits) since I've always been a total NUT for airplanes.

He also knew I had become interested in Bigfoot and UFO's at the time (had read every book I could find on the subjects, and now with the internet...) and out of the blue told me this story.
My dad's no fibber or leg puller, so he wasn't telling a tale to impress his son.

Funny thing is:

My dad was originally got his orders and was headed for Korea during the war.
Not a good thing. 
When he got to San Francisco and was about to board his ship to set sail for Korea, he was pulled out of line and given new orders and was sent to Eilson AFB up in Alaska, which made him happy as he was not looking forward to being in a war zone and even being stationed in the frozen North was a better alternative.
So he spent 3 years helping maintain powerplants & generators and electrical power systems for all of the air bases all over Alaska from Cold Bay to Kotzebue to Barrow and stations all throughout Alaska where ever a radar station was located.
Some were the DEWLINE radars. 

Fast forward to two weeks ago as I'm watching some conspiracy documentaries I downloaded from youtube about former astronauts, military pilots, and government officials who were being interviewed and allowed to tell what they knew of Black Projects, aliens, UFO's, etc..
One of the guys, a famous astronaut, mentioned that in the old days (1940's and 1950's) a common threat of punishment was to be re-stationed to some military base in Alaska where you'd spend your days shoveling ice off of runways, or other shitty jobs.

It hit me that my dad might have been re-assigned because he had that conversation with the guard not long before going to San Francisco to be shipped overseas, and it was found out he was asking questions and was being punished.

Either way, it worked out for him.
He said there were him and six of his buddies were supposed to go to Korea, but he got pulled out of line and sent to Alaska.
Only one of his buddies made it home alive, and he was pretty messed up.
My dad ended up loving the winters, was great at his job and rose to the rank of Master Sergeant (five stripes: 3 up, 2 down, and a gold diamond in the center), so if it was a punishment, it backfired.
And once a week he'd have to grab a Thompson .45-cal machine gun (with no bullets) to man guard posts along the Chena River to ensure that no North Koreans made it across (the irony being that it was in the geographic center of Alaska and in no danger of being over run with marauding Koreans).

But makes me wonder, none the less, if the change of duty stations was caused by asking that guard what was being held inside Hangar 18.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm the only fucking person who cant embed a youtube vid I swear.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

hornedfrog:

All you do is take the last 11 characters of the video's URL and bookend it with this:

[youtube] [*youtube]

(*BUT WITHOUT THE ASTERISK AND WITH NO SPACES*)
_I couldn't make the youtube commands visible without adding the asterisk, so make sure not to use one._

so with this URL: *http://youtu.be/hOj0eO3zCbc*

just take the last bit: *hOj0eO3zCbc*

and put it between the pair of bracketed "youtube" commands (with no spaces and no asterisk)

to get this:

[youtube]hOj0eO3zCbc[/youtube]




If it's a vevo video it would be: 
[vevo] [/vevo]

**And you can also embed multiple vids using the above method:

[youtube]qz__XEDVXTM[/youtube]

[youtube]MvNLv5NEmM0[/youtube]

[youtube]UcTLJ692F70[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

Or just use the insert video button... its the one that looks like film reel.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;qcqOgnQyXp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqOgnQyXp4[/video]

Thank you. I had a very important video to post.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2013)

turn the camera off and let grandmother take care of business....the child has no conscience.


cof


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

Love this dippy  great job on this bb much respect!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

There was explosions at the boston marathon folks.... Turn on the TV, or go to your news site for info...


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

So I just read, but not much info apart from explosions....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2013)

Turning on the news right now. One of my wife's co-workers is there. She is checking with him now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

For major events in New York and other large cities, Mr. Roman said the police would typically weld manhole covers shut, while also examining the entire route just before the race. They will also place snipers on rooftops, with helicopters overhead. Analytic cameras in the city will be focusing on the race, he said.
&#8220;They have all the analytic cameras in the city focusing on the race with their advanced software network, reading license plates,&#8221; Roman said.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The only reason to actually buy an issue lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more we learn to take care of ourselves and avoid toxins and clean up our lives the more the Govt and others (FDA AMA Big Pharma etc...) have to do to keep us weak and sick.
See our suffering and misery makes them stronger and richer.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

I heard they found more non detonated bombs laying around, but maybe its just people backpacks n stuff they left when they heard the bombs go off? Crazy. I bet it's a lot worse than the 23 injured, and 2 dead.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

I wouldnt be surprised if uncle sam planted those bombs himself...


----------



## Javadog (Apr 15, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Morning fellas. I just got the news that my Stepdad. The father to my sister. Has got cancer  He will start chemo today.
> I was wondering what would be a good strain combatting cancer? Or maybe to help sideeffects from chemo?
> Rare Dankness s33ds seem to have many good "medical" strains.
> *Rare Dankness El Jefe is a full on Hash and Kush taste and scent, with a note of spicy lemon/pine. Has a potent high that packs a mental punch as well as a full body high. She has a medium yield. A little stretchy, but resinous plant. Has a denser bud structure. *
> *Medical Uses: Pain relief, insomnia, chemotherapy, Gastrointestinal Issues, AIDS, Glaucoma, Cancer.*


Hello,

I am sorry to hear of your family's difficulties.

I wanted to make you aware that there are many new compounds, found
to be useful in the treatment of cancer, in species of mushrooms.

There are many sources online.

Someone might know the URL of Stamets talking about his mother.
A very sweet story.

Godspeed.

JD


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if uncle sam planted those bombs himself...


Just plain stupid..


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> Just plain stupid..


Thanks for your wonderful input.
Thank goodness your opinion doesnt mean shit to me.

Based on the content, grammar and spelling of 95 % of your previous posts, you're no Einstein yourself.

Then again, you probably still believe that our government is looking out for our best interests


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your family's difficulties.
> 
> ...


check out rick Simpson story run from the cure!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

Jeez... one picture of the sky and all of a sudden the world is coming to an end. FFS!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Jeez... one picture of the sky and all of a sudden the world is coming to an end. FFS!


The world has been coming to an end from its very inception... mankind is just accelerating it...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

If it's always been this way, why worry about it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like bait jig.

Sorry. Im in a shitty ass mood today...

2 bombs go off in a city, and its big time news.. meanwhile we are getting poisoned from the air, land, water from multiple sources, and barely anyone gives a shit...


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2013)

Its a hot topic  You guys are deep tonight.
I think something is up with the world. This long strange winter and then suddenly a 15 degree c change within 5 days! Its a new record here in Denmark and never seen before. Summer is on! Ive been working in the garage in t-shirt. 3days ago i had long-underwear on.
Im not gonnna worry. I just wish i could get a glimts of the world in 100 years.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like bait jig.
> 
> Sorry. Im in a shitty ass mood today...
> 
> 2 bombs go off in a city, and its big time news.. meanwhile we are getting poisoned from the air, land, water from multiple sources, and barely anyone gives a shit...



Not to mention the hundreds of thousands of innocent civilians we've killed in nato airstrikes since the invasions of iraq and afghanistan.... You dint hear about the building full of afghan children we blew up last week, did you... but everyone knows what some celeb had for lunch.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

I"m not trying to bait you bro. I'm really asking. If things have always been the same, and always will be the same, why not accept it and move on. If things can be changed and you want to change them, then you should get to changing them.

I just think there are a lot of things in the world to focus on. Like millions and millions of topics literally to dwell on everyday. Why pick out the negative ones and spend time thinking about them? Why not pick out positive ones and spend your time and energy there?

Yes, people can be evil, people want to hurt each other, and take advantage of eachother. But people are also very kind and loving, and there are people who dedicate their lives to helping others. We NEVER EVER talk about those kind of people here. We talk about the government, or law enforcement, or big pharma, or monsanto. Why only focus on the negative?

Why not look at DST's pics and think, wow, Amsterdam sure is a pretty place... I'd like to visit there someday? That's what I was thinking. They made me smile. Doesn't seem like we smile about stuff too much. Seems like we complain a lot more about what others are doing to the world. I'm not pointing fingers, and I'm including myself. Just seems like we spend a lot of time focusing on how fucked up the world is, and I don't see what that get's us other than thinking things suck.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry J. Guess im just in a bad place right now, so all my thoughts are negative...
Im sure i have offended many people because of my thoughts, actions and words and I truly want to apologize for it.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> To revisit the subject of gingers...
> And she's a lefty.
> 
> [youtube]izrL7pBdkaw[/youtube]


Hey doobs, with a quick looksie is seems allot of redheads are left handed,,, im a lefty as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2013)

I think most of us are irritable at times. You're allowed. We all still love you (hopefully lol).


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

I like having my eyes open, but unfortunately the world today is an ugly place... Its doesn't help just floating along, things got this way because people turned a blind eye and decided to go about the rest of their important busy days. 
I also enjoy life very much everyday, and sit in amazement in the great good things that people are capable of,,, that doesn't change anything though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;9IKVj4l5GU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IKVj4l5GU4[/video]

muhahahaha


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

I just had a jolly ol' time listening to this all stoned while I organized  #good smoke sesh.

[video=youtube;uN9tulBHr8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN9tulBHr8Y[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

Is that the music of every 70's porn compiled into one?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah Chaka, 

the 6 with 1.6 million views! Woot!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm sure some have already seen this one:

*http://news.yahoo.com/want-open-medical-marijuana-dispensary-233623715.html*


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 15, 2013)

After finding that male flower, today I decided to take down the other plants so I wouldn't be risking any seeds. Very happy with the finished product and my yield was more than anticipated =D Thanks for the help along the newb journey! Can't wait til these tasting looking girls are cured up nicely!
View attachment 2617980View attachment 2617981View attachment 2617982View attachment 2617983


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sup six hundies had a quick question i wanted to ask far as proper techniques on germing old beans to ensure germination i guess i recently been gifted some old skool junk that i just gotta make germ im pretty sure they are close to prolly 5-6 yrs old now man im real nervous bout even getting into them without a proper plan on proven successes i guess..
I usually just take um ruff them up in a pill bottle with a lil sand and ive even sanded the seam on a few not sure it worked or not but thats how ive gotten some other older beans ive had kicken around to pop in the past..
I really cant lose one bean here..
Im open to all suggestions id like to hear all successful techniques honestly and build one masterplan from there..
Good lookin all.. Respects


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Sup six hundies had a quick question i wanted to ask far as proper techniques on germing old beans to ensure germination i guess i recently been gifted some old skool junk that i just gotta make germ im pretty sure they are close to prolly 5-6 yrs old now man im real nervous bout even getting into them without a proper plan on proven successes i guess..
> I usually just take um ruff them up in a pill bottle with a lil sand and ive even sanded the seam on a few not sure it worked or not but thats how ive gotten some other older beans ive had kicken around to pop in the past..
> I really cant lose one bean here..
> Im open to all suggestions id like to hear all successful techniques honestly and build one masterplan from there..
> Good lookin all.. Respects


I try to put them in a very damp paper towel and then on a 75ish degree mat and get real close to 100%, but I had some beans that were old like yours once and didn't get real good results. I think they were just too old. People tend to think things are colder than they actually are. Room temp water feels rather cool. You want 70-80 degrees F though.


----------



## Reloader (Apr 16, 2013)

Heres a couple of shots of harvested bud(LSD) from my 600's.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Sup six hundies had a quick question i wanted to ask far as proper techniques on germing old beans to ensure germination i guess i recently been gifted some old skool junk that i just gotta make germ im pretty sure they are close to prolly 5-6 yrs old now man im real nervous bout even getting into them without a proper plan on proven successes i guess..
> I usually just take um ruff them up in a pill bottle with a lil sand and ive even sanded the seam on a few not sure it worked or not but thats how ive gotten some other older beans ive had kicken around to pop in the past..
> I really cant lose one bean here..
> Im open to all suggestions id like to hear all successful techniques honestly and build one masterplan from there..
> Good lookin all.. Respects





hornedfrog2000 said:


> I try to put them in a very damp paper towel and then on a 75ish degree mat and get real close to 100%, but I had some beans that were old like yours once and didn't get real good results. I think they were just too old. People tend to think things are colder than they actually are. Room temp water feels rather cool. You want 70-80 degrees F though.


For sure yes i could and really should set my mat up for this for sure


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

you lot still banging on about those pics I put up, lol....y'all are a funny bunch, lol. (I love saying y'all, makes me feel like I can get my point across to ALL YALL, in a way you understand) lol.. Oh, by the way, humans are far to insignificant to even attempt to end the world. End of chat!

So, other than the world coming to an end (bwahahahahaha) what's up?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2013)

I've had good luck with old s33ds by putting the beans in a small jar of water with some vitamin B-1 and Liquid Karma (kelp extract with humates) and let them soak it all in until tap roots pop. 
The s33ds will sink to the bottom as they absorb water until they are on the bottom of the jar. 
Then just swirl it up a few times a day and keep an eye out for tap root tips.
Then pour out most of the water until you can easily pour out the s33ds onto a small plate covered with lots of layers of very damp paper towel to nestle the s33ds between.
Then I cover the plate with aluminum foil to keep the moisture in, and to keep the s33ds in total darkness, and set the plate on a s33dling mat with thermostat control set appropriately, re-moistening as needed.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hellooooooooooooooooo, it has been such a wonderful night :] Samhain! , had a good ol BBQ this afternoon, then went ahead and built myself a damn good drying rack!  well, really needed one since the ladies showed me plentyy of amber, and well, 8 weeks exactly sounds good to me :] lovely smells filled the room tonight, these babies were taken from mother on 12-15-2012... been a longgggggggggggggggg time :]































some veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beautiful concentrates are in the near future :]


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice Guzias, enjoy the fruits of your labour!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2013)

well just put my 4 best purple kush clones on the wilma tray where the water runs along bottom see what happens i will hand water aswell every untill go for that little bit i snapped of the manifold, not really arsed about the p kush clones just sick them on my bench, also few my seeds have popped and gona go in rock wool n prop for when these soil come down just need a small veg tent


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doobs, with a quick looksie is seems allot of redheads are left handed,,, im a lefty as well.


My mums a lefty and a redhead. Just had to say that cuz without my mum Id be nothing lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I moved a few plants out into my greenhouse to veg there....also repotted an Engineers Dream that I got a s33d from my last run of the purple pheno. I can only assume it came from the DOG that hermied and practically pollenated everything in my cab. I have even got a load of Livers pips that must have come from the DOG spunk! I've got about 100grams of dog that's been sitting for over a month that is so s33ded it's not even funny....looks like erl in the future!
Got a 1/2 dozen puppies to come down in the next few days, looking V FROSTOID!


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

wtf happened to you, you are like darkest hair possible, with a midday shadow! lol.
I am a lefty, nae redness here, my wife has some ginger genes though


mr west said:


> My mums a lefty and a redhead. Just had to say that cuz without my mum Id be nothing lol.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

My wife and I are righty and of 4 kids my youngest is a lefty. Ill be damned if I didn't try and stick that fork or crayon in his right hand dozens of times though! I used to joke that I was just gonna tie his left hand behind him for a few months. He was quite ambidextrous till he was 6 or 7 and even now with most sports he plays right handed yet still writes and eats with the left!


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

I am the same chaka, when I played tennis I didn't bother with backhands, I just switched the racket to my right or left and forearms all day long...pity we always got chased off the courts by the members, maybe could have been half decent.
And with eating, I will hold my knife and fork in my right and left hands respectively, but when I just use my knife, or just use my fork, I will use my left. I throw with my right, my left throw is still a bit like a girls throw, haha.

edit, and I am southpaw.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 16, 2013)

hey crew, still here. should have my net up soon. got pics and a video of my plants outdoors. been getting 2 to 3 zips per plant, and have 18 outside flowering. put 10 plants indoors too. all from breeders boutique. 

southern charm has a nice cheese taste, and strong hit to the brain!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;_JR8ols4mYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JR8ols4mYc[/video]

Howdy six 

Im heading out to snap some pr0n action, tis looking nice in there.




oh, guz, doc, reloader, looking great!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Can any of you guys point me in the direction of a water curing thread or could you give me a brief description of it? I'm interested in checking it out just because it doesn't sound real... Sounds like the ultimate troll trick!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Can any of you guys point me in the direction of a water curing thread or could you give me a brief description of it? I'm interested in checking it out just because it doesn't sound real... Sounds like the ultimate troll trick!


You basically stick your bud in water for a week or so, but it sucks all the terpenes, and flavors out of the bud along with the bad stuff. Its not ideal at all imo.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 16, 2013)

Whats up 6er's. I got my H.D. delivery yesterday. So today I made a more perm. home for my girls. I still need a fan and duct but have a window fan sucking out till I can get one Fri. I still need to figure out a door for the flower room. I have something makeshift for now. Of course there was a accident, My dumb ass was using a bucket instead of a ladder. I fell off into a plant and several other things. To top it off I was barefooted and cut both feet on the bottom. The plant is pretty bad. I cut the broken part up for clones. I'm trying the just a cup of water method in indirect light. Well here's some pics of my new area and the messed up plant.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Ouch, glad you are okay in the mane Jimmer. Be careful ....like me telling you that helps, lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Ouch, glad you are okay in the mane Jimmer. Be careful ....like me telling you that helps, lol.


Makes me sooo happy about putting my gutters on at 30 feet in the air. I'll milk the master bath just thunking of the gutters. I'm not affraid of heights just hate working off ladders. Time to get baked!


----------



## zVice (Apr 16, 2013)

it's kind of difficult to ignore the alarming rate at which we are destroying the planet



> Just to illustrate the degree of biodiversity loss we're facing, lets take you through one scientific analysis...
> 
> 
> The rapid loss of species we are seeing today is estimated by experts to be between 1,000 and 10,000 times higher than the _natural extinction rate.*_
> ...


We'll be long gone by the time this becomes a real threat to mankind, our childrens, childrens, children will be the one's that suffer, lets hope they find it in their hearts to forgive us for pain and suffering that will be inflicted upon them.





jigfresh said:


> I"m not trying to bait you bro. I'm really asking. If things have always been the same, and always will be the same, why not accept it and move on. If things can be changed and you want to change them, then you should get to changing them.
> 
> I just think there are a lot of things in the world to focus on. Like millions and millions of topics literally to dwell on everyday. Why pick out the negative ones and spend time thinking about them? Why not pick out positive ones and spend your time and energy there?
> 
> ...


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Forgot to tell you about my bho "dab" yesterday. I rocks up to the coffeeshop and my friend who was flying back to the US the next day offers me a dab. He is very picky and normally just smokes ice bubble or whatever you want to call it. He guarantees I don't get a headache, blah blah. And fair enough, no headache, not a bad taste on the exhale, but shit on a stick left a really bad after taste, it was like having an amphetamine dab or something.....was niet zo lekker.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Good to see you around shnkrmn


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

Ive heard exhaling a dab out your nose is a really bad idea too


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

So these are 25 days old. 4 days in flower. I count the first day of flower as whatever the last plant to show sex. Its just a general thing. The peacocks would look done enough at like 7 weeks and I always took them a little early. I really want let them go 9 or at least till they're more amber. I've never grown them as long as I reeeeaaally want to. Using botanicare organic grow n bloom and humic acid. Ill use some avalanche as a finisher.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the water curing notes. Definitely don't want to lose my terps so that's a no go for me.

I lost 67% of my weight in 6 days of drying and the stems were just about to snap today so I jarred the smaller ones. Gonna wait until late tonight or early tomorrow morning for the bigger ones. About 75% weight loss is normal, correct? Knew it happen, but it's sad to see a 95g nug weigh only 32g today =\


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

there or there about drkg.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

A lil pr0n at a day shy of 8 wks 12/12

Stank Ape
View attachment 2618804View attachment 2618807
Grape kRush


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking ready there bass, not bad at just shy 8 weeks.

I got something going on with my Deep Blue, reminds me of what happened to all my plants in veg...quite distubring. I took pics of one of the branches that I snapped off (i'll upload them for everyones opinion at some point). But basically the stem all of a sudden fattens up, and anything above it is just thin withered up plant growth. As I said, pics to come. I also chucked a couple of dogs and a sour kush clone out as well, but they had been done with thrips, but also had the same thing going on as the deep blue. I cut open the stem and couldn't see anything untoward.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is my Urkle


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Here is my Urkle
> View attachment 2618833


look at that stem! my biggest ever probably only half that size! nice work

and that Ape looks very purtyyyyy


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

So here is the dodgey looking stem from the Bliue Pit. Any ideas?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

embolism?..


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Looking ready there bass, not bad at just shy 8 weeks.
> 
> I got something going on with my Deep Blue, reminds me of what happened to all my plants in veg...quite distubring. I took pics of one of the branches that I snapped off (i'll upload them for everyones opinion at some point). But basically the stem all of a sudden fattens up, and anything above it is just thin withered up plant growth. As I said, pics to come. I also chucked a couple of dogs and a sour kush clone out as well, but they had been done with thrips, but also had the same thing going on as the deep blue. I cut open the stem and couldn't see anything untoward.





Guzias1 said:


> look at that stem! my biggest ever probably only half that size! nice work
> 
> and that Ape looks very purtyyyyy


Thanx guys!

I thought this grow was gonna be crap, but it is turning out ok after all.

That urkle and Grape kRush are sooo similar i n structure and smell...with the Urkle being a lil more squat.

The Ape is from BC99 and she is looking really nice too.
If she was in a bigger pot b4 week 4 flower she woulda really exploded.
She was 2 ft tall and in 3ltr soil, now she has half of a 4pot worth gall of soil, and has really responded well.
The next run with her will be way better


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

quite possibly, BC, has the look of it, not sure why my water would cause that to happen on just that plant though.

Time for a


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 16, 2013)

D, you are the man to ask, do you know if our friends over at Breeders Boutique do a strain that has bubblegum tones in at all?

thanks


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

DST said:


> So here is the dodgey looking stem from the Bliue Pit. Any ideas?


Any crazy chance you got rooting compound on it? Air layering creates a look like that, other than that, never seen it!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 16, 2013)

DST said:


> So here is the dodgey looking stem from the Bliue Pit. Any ideas?



that is irritating.. hope it gets going! maybe a tumor?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about getting rooting gel or something on it,but he would probably have root bumps too if that were the case. The only other thing I can think of is it's some sort of bottle neck of water or something. Was it a clone taken late in flowering, or is it just starting flower?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought maybe he had some water with rooting solution in it that inadvertently was added to a foliar feed.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 16, 2013)

WARNING STUPID ASS VIDEO. Aint for people with bad hearts! 911 conspiracy got me to this video lol. Wrong hole damnit! Sidenote kitten put me in hospital for 2 days with a scary infection in the finger-hand-arm. Almost had surgery because they(Hospital Staff) forgot my medicine for 6hours. I dont care to much for cats. To many insane cats out there. Think i read somewhere that almost all cats suffer from a mental disorder. Might be split personality.. Damn my brain and its ability to store memory!! 
[video=youtube;N7Ujd7RDg9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Ujd7RDg9g[/video]
lol that plant DST  The girl just said i aint puttin that in my mouth. Looks like a penis surgery gone wrong


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

It's from one of the lower branches on a Deep Blue I have in flower, from seed. No rooting powder could have got into a spray that I know of. I got a feeling the whole thing might be going this way. I'll get pics tomorrow of it. Good night folks.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

There's nothing that is a direct descendant of bubblegum, but I find the Livers based crosses (like the Deep Blue) to have a lot of sweetness to them. I suspect the Dippy Ellsey will also have that nice sweet flavour in their. With a really good cure, the Livers starts smelling like pineapples, and the Deep Blue like Blackcurrant.


MrSkyhighatrist said:


> D, you are the man to ask, do you know if our friends over at Breeders Boutique do a strain that has bubblegum tones in at all?
> 
> thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> WARNING STUPID ASS VIDEO. Aint for people with bad hearts! 911 conspiracy got me to this video lol. Wrong hole damnit! Sidenote kitten put me in hospital for 2 days with a scary infection in the finger-hand-arm. Almost had surgery because they(Hospital Staff) forgot my medicine for 6hours. I dont care to much for cats. To many insane cats out there. Think i read somewhere that almost all cats suffer from a mental disorder. Might be split personality.. Damn my brain and its ability to store memory!!


While you are always welcome to come visit my home. I wouldn't suggest it. We got cats coming out my ears.

Bassman, your plants are making me feel so badly about mine.  Nice work bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> While you are always welcome to come visit my home. I wouldn't suggest it. We got cats coming out my ears.
> 
> Bassman, your plants are making me feel so badly about mine.  Nice work bro.


Thanx for the kind words, your soil plants look way better than my 1st attempt at soil.
I bet my 1st time with hydro is a total flop though lol.
I hope not, but I know how bad I am at things in the beginning, and my bad luck.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2013)

I grew some Holy Smoke Mulanje and the buds smelled just like Bubblicious Bubblegum on the plant, smelled like catpiss when drying, and now smells like cheese in the jar! Mad paranoia initially and then a very warm happy talkative idea-filled high. Smoke is very smooth.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx for the kind words, your soil plants look way better than my 1st attempt at soil.
> I bet my 1st time with hydro is a total flop though lol.
> I hope not, but I know how bad I am at things in the beginning, and my bad luck.


I was horrible at soil, but 10x better at hydro.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

^^^^ I'm feeling the same way right about now.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ^^^^ I'm feeling the same way right about now.


I think I didn't mix in enough drainage material when I was doing it before. My soil stayed wet forever it seemed.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

I suspect I have the same issue. My plants never seem to want watered. And it's dry as anything in my grow space, plus pretty warm, so you'd think they'd be thirsty. I'm gonna give it another round or two before I throw in the towel. I'm throwing money down the drain with the electricity. This will probably be my smallest harvest, which sucks cuz I just got a new 1000w bulb. Things _should_ be quite a bit better than where they're at.

I like a challenge, but I sure don't like being shitty at something I'm really trying at.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I suspect I have the same issue. My plants never seem to want watered. And it's dry as anything in my grow space, plus pretty warm, so you'd think they'd be thirsty. I'm gonna give it another round or two before I throw in the towel. I'm throwing money down the drain with the electricity. This will probably be my smallest harvest, which sucks cuz I just got a new 1000w bulb. Things _should_ be quite a bit better than where they're at.
> 
> I like a challenge, but I sure don't like being shitty at something I'm really trying at.


Tell me about it. I've wanted to give up probably 3-4 times over the past like 4 years. It can be really frustrating sometimes, and all you can do is wait and hope what you're doing is the right thing


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I suspect I have the same issue. My plants never seem to want watered. And it's dry as anything in my grow space, plus pretty warm, so you'd think they'd be thirsty. I'm gonna give it another round or two before I throw in the towel. I'm throwing money down the drain with the electricity. _*This will probably be my smallest harvest*_, which sucks cuz I just got a new 1000w bulb. Things _should_ be quite a bit better than where they're at.
> 
> I like a challenge, but I sure don't like being shitty at something I'm really trying at.


This is soil, and I think you should expect less to begin with from what I hear.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 16, 2013)

My first harvest was awesome. My second was awesome. My third was a laugh. 600w 18/6lighting the autos and i harvested about 160g 0,26g/w. Expensive smoke. Glad i didnt over dry it also! Yep i did, Nuuuuuuub! Damn glad i got to veg next to them. Next harvest IS gonna be alot better! My lemon Kush is looking like a yielder. Never seen those beautiful dark green leaves before except on pictures  My scrog might be outta hand. Ending week one of flower and it best stop stretchin nau! Gettin some plant strings tomorrow dont wanna burn it later on, this plant has been thru more stress than a man tryin to beat a Donkey Kong high score from 1982 over a decade of years..
Just wanted to say im a newb. Oh and Jigfresh even a sabertooth tiger couldnt stop me if meeting you was an option  Ive seen ER you know how to handle people. lol ER thats so old.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2013)

Whatever your mix is, 40% perlite will give you the proper drainage. Courtesy FDD, lol. First piece of advice I ever solicited and got on RIU.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> Whatever your mix is, 40% perlite will give you the proper drainage. Courtesy FDD, lol. First piece of advice I ever solicited and got on RIU.


I always add extra perlite to my mixes now, and they grow faster and have less lockouts as well


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2013)

(I know I've posted it before, but...)
I'm 40% perlite!

[video=youtube_share;ZH_65ieOrIQ]http://youtu.be/ZH_65ieOrIQ[/video]


----------



## eleventysix (Apr 16, 2013)

I had to throw out a couple of these!! 

White Widow
Almost 6 weeks of 12/12



Blue OG 
almost 6 weeks of 12/12


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 16, 2013)

Few shots of some moms and my next round of 12 violator kush and a blue dream nug nothing special blue pit #2 has thick ass stem same as #4


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

blue dream looks decent. I have a freebie of it. Might, might run it. Don't like running a lot of the freebies though because they usually suck ime.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

Hope you all enjoy, took a minute... My net is a fking joke.






Set-up auto irrigation... Im not going to use it after all, I forgot the timer needs 24hrs to cycle  Im sure they will be fine for 6 days  with a recent x-plant I think the soil should hold enough moisture. Digits crossed.






3d



BnS x SB1






BnS x BnS




BnS x SB2







MVK





MVK






Weeping MVK






?p x BnS






?p x SB2





Blue Pit







Smoke... Wish I could afford to hold on to more of it.






?p x BK~ love it.






BP~ love it.





edit: you may have noticed I stopped watering them.... Dats just the way I does it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> blue dream looks decent. I have a freebie of it. Might, might run it. Don't like running a lot of the freebies though because they usually suck ime.


Wnt be the same dream as what's pictured that's clone only


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2013)

More legal fake weed killing young people... < not TRYING to be negative here, I jut thought some of you weed heads out there wouldn't mind.  Im glad I got the real thing, Iv never tried that fake stuff.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/8553655/Police-fear-synthetic-cannabis-deaths


Early night for me, I'll be putting tread on the road early am, gonna do some visiting before the trip.

Hope all you sixers are well.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> More legal fake weed killing young people... < not TRYING to be negative here, I jut thought some of you weed heads out there wouldn't mind.  Im glad I got the real thing, Iv never tried that fake stuff.
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/8553655/Police-fear-synthetic-cannabis-deaths


WTF do you mean negative? That shit needs all the fucking attention it can get! That shit is the devil and needs to be banned, fuck that shit and anyone that is still making it. You'd be better off sniffing glue then smoking that shit.

Oh and whodat your inbox is full


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> More legal fake weed killing young people... < not TRYING to be negative here, I jut thought some of you weed heads out there wouldn't mind.  Im glad I got the real thing, Iv never tried that fake stuff.
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/8553655/Police-fear-synthetic-cannabis-deaths
> 
> 
> Early night for me, I'll be putting tread on the road early am, gonna do some visiting before the trip.


'like' for the info, not cuz kids are dying. Is that that 'spice' stuff? And does dairy mean something different in New Zealand or what?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 'like' for the info, not cuz kids are dying. Is that that 'spice' stuff? And does dairy mean something different in New Zealand or what?


My daughter was dating a dude who was smoking that shit or something similar, and was really off sometimes.
I told her dont ever try that shit, and tell him that it can kill you.
She broke up with him, but I hope he just smokes some real herb and lives longer.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello 6! Hope everyone is well. 

Harvest day tomorrow  Took a sample bud off another girl who has about 12 days left and I must say damn I'm impressed hehehe. 

The fun times are almost getting ready to start on giggles farm. Trimmers anyone?


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Not gonna lie guys, I like some Zombie Matter from time to time. MJ is my #1, but when I want to get real weird that shit hits the spot. Wish I could still find it. Never seen anyone get injured by it, but have seen an ex of mine have a panic attack because of it. Thought she was going to need an ambulance. That's why I would never recommend it or give any to someone else.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Not gonna lie guys, I like some Zombie Matter from time to time. MJ is my #1, but when I want to get real weird that shit hits the spot. Wish I could still find it. Never seen anyone get injured by it, but have seen an ex of mine have a panic attack because of it. Thought she was going to need an ambulance. That's why I would never recommend it or give any to someone else.


I know where that shit is, but I am never going to touch it again. Fuck that shit. It's not even a good high. I wanted to rip my fucking heart out last time!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

My two cousins smoke that shit. It makes them weird as fuck.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My two cousins smoke that shit. It makes them weird as fuck.


My girl's cousin smokes it and it makes it straight up retarded, like he turns into mush and can't talk. Shit is just straight up stupid. 

How the fuck can that shit be legal but cannabis cant, it just puzzles the fuck outa me


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My girl's cousin smokes it and it makes it straight up retarded, like he turns into mush and can't talk. Shit is just straight up stupid.
> 
> How the fuck can that shit be legal but cannabis cant, it just puzzles the fuck outa me


don't say retarded. if someone else has a loved one that is retarded, it hurts their feelings.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> don't say retarded. if someone else has a loved one that is retarded, it hurts their feelings.


No he's retarded when he smokes the fake shit, not literally retarded, I didn't mean it in a bad way. Read up on what we were talking about and it will make sense. Promise that's not how I roll. I love special people 

Oh and fyi, she says he's retarded and annoys her lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 16, 2013)

From Merriam-Webster:

_retarded*:* to slow up especially by preventing or hindering advance or accomplishment *:*impede_

I'd say smoking that shit makes you flat out retarded.

I don't know anyone with a loved one that is retarded.
I do know people who have loved ones who are developmentally challenged, and handicapable and differently-abled.

You are correct in that the word "retarded" when applied to a human who was born "different" is not too cool.
But it is correct to use it on someone who does stupid shit that's makes them even more stupid.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

My cousins go full retard on this stuff. He was smoking it every day. He now told me that he is hearing voices, and shit... I don't know if it made him wig out or what..? It does the same thing to them, they can't talk right, and start moving funny. I told him it makes him retarded as shit and he's like "I have really good ideas on it".... Yeah, retard.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

When I was a kid the teachers called this other kid "Special". To this day I have resented that. I find out the other day he wasn't special at all, and actually really retarded. Now we call all morons "special".


J/K


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 16, 2013)

New ladies under the 600. Can't wait for them to get bigger View attachment 2619309


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

think that person is a troll and I don't really need to see more opinions so I'll just put them on ignore to be safe.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yay my order of Grape God shipped! Wahoo!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 16, 2013)

ay dst didn't read it all but I saw that stem.. and, is it flat-ish? because I remember watching strain hunters one time on youtube and they come across these genetic mutations witch the stem grows flat. have you seen that?


----------



## rasclot (Apr 16, 2013)

Had that before n see it in strain hunters


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> ay dst didn't read it all but I saw that stem.. and, is it flat-ish? because I remember watching strain hunters one time on youtube and they come across these genetic mutations witch the stem grows flat. have you seen that?


I actually have had that twice now. I actually have one on hand right now. It grows weird ass like double thick buds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

*http://faculty.ucc.edu/biology-ombrello/pow/fasciated_plants.htm

**PLANT OF THE WEEK*
Dr. T. Ombrello - UCC Biology Department

*FASCINATING FASCIATED PLANTS*

Nature makes "mistakes" all the time, producing animals and plants that are different from typical members of their species. Many of these "mistakes" are called mutations, and have a genetic basis that can be passed on to future generations. Mutations that provide a favorable adaptation can become incorporated over time into most if not all of the members of a species. Unfavorable or non-adaptive mutations are often eliminated from a population. This natural selection process by nature is the driving force behind evolution.
One interesting type of mistake that is occasionally found in plants is known as a fasciated or crested growth form. It is usually the result of a growing point changing from a round dome of cells into a crescent shape. Subsequent growth produces a flat stem. In some cases fasciation is the result of several embryonic growing points fusing together, with the same flat-stem appearance.
Fasciated stems look strange. Leaves, flowers, and fruits often develop unusual shapes and appear at odd angles to the stem. Some, looking like hand-held fans, have led to the descriptive term "crested". Nature usually eliminates fasciated tissues. Branches or even whole plants with this condition are overshadowed by normal branches or plants of the species, and do not last long.
Humans are fascinated by fasciated plants. Their unusual shapes make them prized by many in horticulture. Most can be perpetuated by vegetative propagation, and are designated as cultivars of the species. Some noteworthy examples are: crested saguaro cactus, fasciated Japanese cedar, and fantail willow. Less frequently, the fasciation is carried from generation to generation by seed, with the fasciation only manifesting itself in the flowers and subsequent fruit. Some examples would include crested cockscomb celosias and beefsteak tomatoes. (If you have ever wondered why beefsteak tomatoes have such unusual shapes, look at their flowers and you will readily see why).
What causes plants to produce fasciated stems? For the most part, we just don't know. Fasciation has been induced experimentally by applications of plant hormones, severe pruning, wounding, and atypical day lengths. Most, however, appear by chance with no obvious cause.
Rarely does a year go by without my discovering fasciated stems on wild and domesticated plants. Recent finds have included dandelion, asparagus, raspberry, black-eyed susan, and the tree of heaven (Ailanthus). If you look carefully you will see them too. Finding these fascinating fasciations offers small but intriguing rewards for observing nature.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, exactly like that doobs. Not a desirable trait imo. The one I have right now is very leafy too. Ha, I'm gonna start looking for this happening in nature.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> think that person is a troll and I don't really need to see more opinions so I'll just put them on ignore to be safe.


I don't think so, I saw her on another thread.



dababydroman said:


> ay dst didn't read it all but I saw that stem.. and, is it flat-ish? because I remember watching strain hunters one time on youtube and they come across these genetic mutations witch the stem grows flat. have you seen that?


I don't think it's that and have never experienced that with MJ....yet!



DoobieBrother said:


> *http://faculty.ucc.edu/biology-ombrello/pow/fasciated_plants.htm
> 
> **PLANT OF THE WEEK*
> Dr. T. Ombrello - UCC Biology Department
> ...


Nice, faciated plants, plants that have had a face plant....nice link Doobs, the pics only appeared when I quoted...

Peace, DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

The two times I had it in my bud it was either a Skunk #1 from white label, or medicine man from mr nice, and the one I just had was a super lemon haze.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. and I am not a troll. I was commenting to giggles. he knew I was going to be flip before I even posted that; he and I were joking with each other in the pm. I say that to every person I hear say the word retard. It is insensitive. period. you guys take things so seriously sometimes. I don't care if you say that word. fucking say it. shiiiiaaat!


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

What, say GOD, or say RETARDED?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

That's some weirdness.
I'd be askeert ta smoke it.
Nahhhh... I'd light that witch up and draw deep.
See what happens.
Might give me super powers.
You'll all have to call me "_*Fasciated Ganja Man*_".
"_*Captain Mutagenic Chronic*_".
... or...
"_*The Green Freak*_".
My power would be having the aility to LST my enemies, and my speacial weapon would be shooting scrog screens out of my eyes to ensnare all foes of Truth, Justice, and The Ganja Way...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> Thanks. and I am not a troll. I was commenting to giggles. he knew I was going to be flip before I even posted that; he and I were joking with each other in the pm. I say that to every person I hear say the word retard. It is insensitive. period. you guys take things so seriously sometimes. I don't care if you say that word. fucking say it. shiiiiaaat!


Then you should be more sensitive to the fact that we take things too seriously sometimes.

It's not our fault: we were born this way.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

oh doobs, you do make me smile, flippin it for real!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

got no time for fun n games. PC shit is a two way street. I'm sure everyone does shit that others think is ignorant all the time. I don't dwell on it much. Like I'm saying though, when you single a group of people out, and start calling them differently able, or whatever "special" people are going to just abuse those new terms anyway. Ever hear someone call someone who is just an idiot "special"? IDK, there are people who were born with issues that some people are going to poke fun at, or whatever. Normally people grow out of it. I don't call people with mental issues retarded though. I call idiots retarded as doobie pointed out.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

plus there is no such thing as girls on the internets.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

!dneirf ym ,7/42, stpircs gnippilF


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

you practising your Gaelic Doobie?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> !dneirf ym ,7/42, stpircs gnippilF


Not really sure wtf you said, but.... flipping scripts 24/7 my friend. 

Was that?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got a duel with Connor MacLeod at dawn.
His head will roll across the bonny heathers, and hill & dale will run red with his blood by sun up.
There can _be_ only *one*...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've got a duel with Connor MacLeod at dawn.
> His head will roll across the bonny heathers, and hill & dale will run red with his blood by sun up.
> The can _be_ only *one*...


That fucking movie is too legit. I like movies like that. Not too long, not too short, and it should end after the first one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

Was a good one, for sure.
I don't mind sequels, but they have to be done properly, which seems to be near impossible.
The only thing I wasn't totally fond of was a frenchy playing a Scot.... again (damn those conniving frogs!).


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

My dad is a total sci fi nerd and is always watching this stuff. All while I was a kid he was baked taking me to movies like this. When they redid the starwars movies in the 90s we went to every one.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

oh shit just checked my amazon prime account and highlander HD is on there for free. Woot... hahaha gonna watch it right now.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Was a good one, for sure.
> I don't mind sequels, but they have to be done properly, which seems to be near impossible.
> The only thing I wasn't totally fond of was a frenchy playing a Scot.... again (damn those conniving frogs!).



Shit triple post, but I tend to give the French a lot more leeway than other due to the fact they are a big reason we won the revolution, and democracy n all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

I mean, they had Sean Connery, for crying out loud.
The movie could have EASILY had him play MacLeod.
It probably would have better, too.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 17, 2013)

I remember a trip to france when i was about 14 years old. There where this parfume mall. And i swear all women working there were like 2meter tall and just gorgeous!


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

A Frenchy playing a Scot, that is too funny. Doobs, you need to read up on Mary Queen of Scots, and the Auld Alliance...christ, Mary could hardly speak Scottish when she rocked up to the shores of Leith (my family's home) back in the 1700's. And Bring back my bonnie to me...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Edward_Stuart


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Shit triple post, but I tend to give the French a lot more leeway than other due to the fact they are a big reason we won the revolution, and democracy n all.


I give the french of old a bit of credit, but they did it to weaken a common enemy that they had been at war with nearly constantly, and had recently been defeated by in The Seven Years War. They wanted revenge, and they also didn't want England to seize control of the Atlantic Ocean, which would have happened if they'd been able to hold onto the colonies over here.
The french kings & queens were (like all royalty) extremely conniving in all that they did. Everything had a reason and a goal.
But they did help, and we are free (?) today because of it, and we have a manly lady statue in NY harbor from them, to boot.

And, though I am not of french blood (was adopted by a white family), my dad is, and my name ends in "eaux".
He's cajun, and can't stand the french. Not in a hateful way, he was just raised with the knowledge of what the french did to the french citizens who were forced out of Canada and tried to go back to france, only to be jailed (in The Bastille), interrogated (tortured) and kicked out of france because they "couldn't be trusted" since they had co-mingled with the brits.
My dad's ancestor was the man who was responsible for the second boat full of french refugees to land in Louisiana in the early 1700's.
I don't get pissed when the frogs call us yanks or "stupid Americans" (and worse), even considering we helped out in WWII and turned the tide of the war so that they could remain "free".
It all evens out in the end.


*edit: I also ALWAYS make sure to ask for a bottle of ketchup when I go to a french restaurant, just as a friendly jab


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2013)

Well sausage fingers done it again only snapped a bit on my 4 way manifold so off to buy the 8 way and hook 1 up in each pot as my 4 purple haze clones in there aswell so might trip a bit earlier as the there 8 in there now but 4 in smaller pots I will get pics once a been for manifold and set it up see what you's recon and if I need bigger pots for the purple haze


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't even LIKE ketchup.
I just screw the top off and put the bottle prominently in the middle fo the table for all to see.
But I also make sure to ask for the ketchup AFTER the food has been served.
Mama didn't raise no fool.


[video=youtube_share;p5kka2Eli5c]http://youtu.be/p5kka2Eli5c[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

Shhhhh....
... The Matrix is dropping eaves on our conversations of late...

*http://news.yahoo.com/left-handedness-stumps-science-205805054.html*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Shhhhh....
> ... The Matrix is dropping eaves on our conversations of late...
> 
> *http://news.yahoo.com/left-handedness-stumps-science-205805054.html*


I always fought left handed. It seemed more natural to me.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Apr 17, 2013)

hey guys, hope everyones well, does anybody know if theres anyone from seaofseeds that frequent the site??? i have had a germination nightmare with only 5 of 15 seeds coming up, i gave them 2 weeks and still nothing


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 17, 2013)

Doobiebrothereaux thats silly!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> *http://faculty.ucc.edu/biology-ombrello/pow/fasciated_plants.htm
> 
> **PLANT OF THE WEEK*
> Dr. T. Ombrello - UCC Biology Department
> ...


where did you get those pics doob??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

Did a search with google for "flattened plant stems".
Came up with the article on it first, and then did an image search.
I wasn't expecting to find pics of cannabis flowers from a fasciated plant, so was pretty neat to see them.
And never new beefsteak tomatoes were a result of this condition.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

In fact, they had a pic of a flattened cannabis stem that was near the top of the branch, and it looked like a stem that had tried to grow into two separate stems. 
The side branches had just started alternating, then the flattening of the stem between nodes, and the next node up had twin stems:


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 17, 2013)

Freakin strange looking! Mutant mutant! I have a french name to. Ends on ré.
I just planted a mj seed in my garden! Feels so criminal.

Edit: Keep yo name to yo self bitch!
Edit:Who you callin bitch?
Edit:You!
Edit:Me?
Edit:Yes
Edit:Okay just put two tablespoons in it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

5 more hours until I meet with our real estate agent and the Home Inspector that I hired to check out the house we're buying.
If there are no problems to be addressed with the house before we buy it, then we will close escrow on May 17th, and will start moving in on May 22nd.
Got our interest rate locked in at 3.625%, which means our mortgage payment will be $16 a month more than our current rent is.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2013)

Make em fix everything you can. One of the major regrets I have with buying my house was we really really wanted it and didn't want to 'push' the sellers to do a bunch of fixes. Stupid stupid decision. Have them fix anything you can get them too.

EDIT: Damn your rent is cheap. Rent around here is $800/ mo for a two bedroom. The mortgage payments on them is something like $350.


----------



## C Cat (Apr 17, 2013)

C99 from last year hydro,Cut about 25 clones last night for the outdoor season more to come,And how should I introduce the clone to the outside light after there rooted?

~C That Cat?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I give the french of old a bit of credit, but they did it to weaken a common enemy that they had been at war with nearly constantly, and had recently been defeated by in The Seven Years War. They wanted revenge, and they also didn't want England to seize control of the Atlantic Ocean, which would have happened if they'd been able to hold onto the colonies over here.
> The french kings & queens were (like all royalty) extremely conniving in all that they did. Everything had a reason and a goal.
> But they did help, and we are free (?) today because of it, and we have a manly lady statue in NY harbor from them, to boot.
> 
> ...


I judge each person as a single entity and not as a national representative.
Ther are sooo many great ppl out there over the whole world, but its our Govt's job to keep us scared of them all.
I sure didnt have any slaves and hate those who did, yet I am (white)(whatever that means?)
Can you guess my ancestry based on white, as if that doesnt matter?
I think the term white is derogatory and takes away my individuality, but that is a different rant.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 17, 2013)

I live in the land of taxes. Rent for a 2 bedroom is about the same as a house payment w/taxes in escrow. Before our house burnt down we payed $725 mortgage payment. $400 went to escrow for school and property tax. I live out in the sticks and my kids live 5 hours away. I'm lucky if they even plow my road. Talk about legal robbery!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2013)

Ouch. That would definitely anger me.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2013)

Well been set the 8 way up forgot camera tho so pics to come tomoz might put sum my soil on later if a can be arsed when light goes on, choking for a hit been smoking shite out me scraps jar with crystal on to take the edge off things just waiting half 5 for a 20 do I can come home and be happy


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> 5 more hours until I meet with our real estate agent and the Home Inspector that I hired to check out the house we're buying.
> If there are no problems to be addressed with the house before we buy it, then we will close escrow on May 17th, and will start moving in on May 22nd.
> Got our interest rate locked in at 3.625%, which means our mortgage payment will be $16 a month more than our current rent is.


I only left the industry 2-3 years ago, and we were making a shit ton on refinances because rates had dropped to 5.5%. At 3.5 I would be fucking raking in the money now! I could refinance ALL of my previous clients and save them money while making a boat load! Almost makes me wish I would have stayed... Almost! Humans aren't meant to work in offices and kiss realtor's ass' to make money. Not this one anyway!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2013)

So should I think about refinancing? I bought in 2007.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I judge each person as a single entity and not as a national representative.
> Ther are sooo many great ppl out there over the whole world, but its our Govt's job to keep us scared of them all.
> I sure didnt have any slaves and hate those who did, yet I am (white)(whatever that means?)
> Can you guess my ancestry based on white, as if that doesnt matter?
> I think the term white is derogatory and takes away my individuality, but that is a different rant.



I'm just not as politically correct as some would like for me to be.

Well, I really don't give a rat's ass about the french one way or the other.
In fact, if they hadn't have kicked out the Acadians from france, my dad's ancestor would have went back to france and never settled in Louisiana, and I would not have been adopted by him or my mom, because she wouldn't have married the man that is my dad.

I've done enough actual travelling to have met people from all over, in their countries, and know that people are people.
I have a B.A. in Cultural Anthropology, and studied all hominids, and all flavors of humans from the beginnings of recorded history and earlier (My thesis was "The Effects of Myths, Legends and Folklore On The Development of Man Throughout History and Prehistory"). 

And I guess I should have used the term "caucasoid"?
Calling someone "white" is not a judgement, other than for the basic tonal qualities of their skin. I used the term "white" to very specifically refer to the family who adopted me, and not to you, or anyone else. 
It's my family, and I'll refer to them any way I feel like. They even refer to themselves as "white", so....
They have skin that most of the world refers to as "white".
I could have omitted that fact but, well, they were a "white" lower-middle class family. 
I'm a pale-skinned half-T'lingit, and most think I'm "white" (I'm more pale than most until you put me in the sunlight for a while, then I darken out like fine dark brown leather).


No one mentioned slaves.
But truth be told, my tribe were notorious slave owners before the civil war. Not of Africans, but of their own people and other clans & tribes. 
I like to think I would have had nothing to do with that had I been alive 150 years ago, but that had been their culture for thousands of years, so who knows? 
I personally find it reprehensible.

I have a strong feeling I could guess part of your ancestry if I saw you in person from all angles.
The only thing about a person's genetic heritage that "matters" to me is with my fascination with all the twists & turns it took for people who's ancestors came from half way around the world from each other, and just happened to meet and start families.
That's one of the reasons I studied Anthropology.
My own genes started only 100 miles apart in eastern Europe and Central Asia. One set of genes went East to America some 17,000 years ago, and the others went West in the mid 20th century to come together to form the idiot typing this out for you to read.
As for stripping away individuality, yes: "white" is a blanket term for "caucasians". It is a colloquialism.

Sorry you were offended, but I won't be changing my vocabulary any time soon.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm just not as politically correct as some would like for me to be.
> 
> Well, I really don't give a rat's ass about the french one way or the other.
> In fact, if they hadn't have kicked out the Acadians from france, my dad's ancestor would have went back to france and never settled in Louisiana, and I would not have been adopted by him or my mom, because she wouldn't have married the man that is my dad.
> ...


I know you of all ppl arent a racist of any kink, and hope I didnt imply that with my reply.
Sometimes my words come out differently than they start in my head.

I just hate to fill out an application or other form, and have the races choices.
I think asking that in the 1st place is wrong, but then they dont care what race I really am anyway.
They narrow the categories down well for other nationalities well though.
I always out other just so they can see me purposefully giving an ambiguous reply to a vague question.
I mean really, how many nationalities have white skin??


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 17, 2013)

No thanks. My helper bailed on me and I have to cut it all myself. At least I get to keep all the scissor hash! Just finished no.7 of 12. I would wait, but I need to get at the media (hydroton and grow rocks, mixed), deroot and rinse it and put it right back into use. I refuse to buy any more. I have been using the same medium non-stop for at least 3 years, no problem. Plus I turned the lights off and drained the reservoirs last friday. I've just been hosing the trays once a day to keep the roots moist. They've continued to ripen in the dark.

Oh, and as far as Lemon Skunk goes, Greenhouse's version sucks compared to DNA genetics (only in terms of yield, they are both rocket fuel, although DNA's is 'lemonier'). 2 out of 5 seeds yielded nice phenos, the rest could have been random skunks for all the resemblance they had with one another. I have one more batch coming along, and then I'll be done with that for now. I need to grow some shorter plants for a while. I'm popping Exo Cheese and BB Sour Cherry in week or so, when I get everything cleaned up.



giggles26 said:


> Hello 6! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Harvest day tomorrow  Took a sample bud off another girl who has about 12 days left and I must say damn I'm impressed hehehe.
> 
> The fun times are almost getting ready to start on giggles farm. Trimmers anyone?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> No thanks. My helper bailed on me and I have to cut it all myself. At least I get to keep all the scissor hash! Just finished no.7 of 12. I would wait, but I need to get at the media (hydroton and grow rocks, mixed), deroot and rinse it and put it right back into use. I refuse to buy any more. I have been using the same medium non-stop for at least 3 years, no problem. Plus I turned the lights off and drained the reservoirs last friday. I've just been hosing the trays once a day to keep the roots moist. They've continued to ripen in the dark.
> 
> Oh, and as far as Lemon Skunk goes, Greenhouse's version sucks compared to DNA genetics (only in terms of yield, they are both rocket fuel, although DNA's is 'lemonier'). 2 out of 5 seeds yielded nice phenos, the rest could have been random skunks for all the resemblance they had with one another. I have one more batch coming along, and then I'll be done with that for now. I need to grow some shorter plants for a while. I'm popping Exo Cheese and BB Sour Cherry in week or so, when I get everything cleaned up.


Ill be trimming by myself as well


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Doobiebrothereaux thats silly!


FrereDoobie?

;0)

Hmmmm.....

Frere Doobie! 
Frere Doobie!
Fumez Vous? 
Fumez Vous?
Les Sirenes Retentissent!
Les Sirenes Retentissent!
Fuir immediatement!
Fuir immediatement!


LOL

JD

P.S. Had to Babel the last bits....hope it works.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So should I think about refinancing? I bought in 2007.


Absolutely. If you're refinancing a 30 year, you want to save at least 1% on interest for it to be worthwhile. From 2007 I think you should be able to save 3 or more which in the end will probably save you 50-100k. I would look at the option of keeping your payments the same and shortening the term. You may be able to switch from a 30 year (25 left) to a 20 and still lower your payments. The shorter the term, the better the rate with most banks.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So should I think about refinancing? I bought in 2007.


Absolutely. 
Example: $125,000 at 6% for 30 years the interest is over $130,000.
$125,000 at 3% for 15 years and the interest is around $25,000
or approximately $105,000 saved....and the payments were just slightly higher, less than $100.
it's been awhile since I had calculated this and the numbers are approximate, but the savings are real.


cof


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 17, 2013)

Just thought about it. There is an instance where lower term doesn't help your rate. I think when you go below 10 years it climbs back up and usually 25 years is higher than 30... Not sure why.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Just thought about it. There is an instance where lower term doesn't help your rate. I think when you go below 10 years it climbs back up and usually 25 years is higher than 30... Not sure why.


They make more profit on longer terms, so dont want you to get away with savings lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2013)

Fasciated Purple Le Pew


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2013)

My bb sweet n sour looks lovely like 6 colas on it will get pics up tomorrow


----------



## BudMarLeY (Apr 17, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Fasciated Purple Le Pew
> View attachment 2620036View attachment 2620037View attachment 2620039View attachment 2620041View attachment 2620042View attachment 2620043


go home pew, your drunk.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2013)

ok got a new fence.. within 15 minutes my dogs figured out how to dig under it.. what the fuck do I do now?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> ok got a new fence.. within 15 minutes my dogs figured out how to dig under it.. what the fuck do I do now?


sprinkle black pepper in the dig area and along the fence where they have been digging out. Otherwise you're are going to have to trench and fence in the ground.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2013)

shiet I doubt black pepper would do the trick.. maybe a bottle of cayene


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2013)

shits getting ridiculous.. these dogs are so smart yet they wont listen. yea fenceing in the ground seems like it would suck but what elese can I do.. they've been stuck in a room for a couple weeks or something other than walks.. as soon as the fence got fixed she dug under it within 10 minutes.. shes never done that idk how she figured it out.. so much can happen when they're out. I think we are going to have to get one of those electric fences.. made for dogs


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2013)

Invisable fencing or a training collar are other alternatives.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2013)

Evening 6! Well harvested vinnie today, got 156 wet, not bad for a clone I guess lol. I forgot to take pics though 

Oh well I have other pr0n... 

Lights on



and then lights out


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2013)

yea we're probably going to have to look into that.. shes so determined I wouldn't doubt she would run around while being shocked. thanks for the recommendations.. gunna have to figure this out one way or another.. cause it sucks seeing them locked up all the time.. and sucks being wakein up by them needing to go piss and it takes like a quarter mile for them to do it. I love them though we'll figure it out somehow. they belong on a freakin farm or something though


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2013)

shes so smart idk why shes so hard to train.. she can figure out a lot of stuff but sometimes just seems so hard headed.. like you would think she would be happy to be back in the backyard instead she just breaks right out and gets put back in the room. the room is an extra room we added on to the house concrete floors and a desk and bench for them to sit on windows sliding door.. its like they're dog house sweet for two.


----------



## Matt607 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm relaxed. I took no offense. Life is good my friend. I was simply putting some numbers out there. That's all.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2013)

[youtube]S2QoOapi0sg[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2013)

BudMarLeY said:


> go home pew, your drunk.


what the hell is that supposed to mean...?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 17, 2013)

It means pew is drunk and is being cut off!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2013)

Still don't get it...


----------



## supchaka (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah I didn't either


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2013)

The funny part is we thought it was the nutes that made it do that.. I didnt know it was the genetics.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 17, 2013)

Some of my GSC from this last grow. Can't wait to smoke on it after cure. View attachment 2620710View attachment 2620711


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Some of my GSC from this last grow. Can't wait to smoke on it after cure. View attachment 2620710View attachment 2620711


Looks tasty bro, how much did you end up with?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 17, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> what the hell is that supposed to mean...?


He knows what he is doing! With 15posts a year, he must have thought it through  Maybe he can only remember riu when he is smashed..


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2013)

just downloaded ross kemp on gangs, can remember watchimg a few when it was on so that me sorted for next day or two will be getting pics of the baby blues today and see what the p kush clones are like after there first night in from being in the prop


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Morning all, some weird random posts in here.....or perhaps somethings have been deleted.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

The mag is still not in the shops here, but my friend had one at the Grey Area so I took the liberty of snapping a couple of pics, hehe.











Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

So is that like saying it came 4th, runner up. Not bad for a first attempt init?


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

there are no loosers in a weed contest, only people WINNING! lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

It's certainly a nice surprise Westy.


mr west said:


> So is that like saying it came 4th, runner up. Not bad for a first attempt init?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice review!

What are they saying about the genetics in there?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Some more pRon from a bad grow
View attachment 2620883View attachment 2620884View attachment 2620885

DJ Shorts BB



View attachment 2620887View attachment 2620888View attachment 2620889View attachment 2620890View attachment 2620886
Pueple AK-47 next to a tallboy beer can


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

I am a bit confused with their description but I think I know where it all comes from. When I put in the form you fill in I put (headband backcross to og kush (but with the headband I clarified it with (og kush x ecsd) which is what is on o#the bb website as well. So yeh, I think all the confusion comes from DNA/Reserva Privada releasing their Headband and it having all the hype it did with people from Cali saying, Headband is clone only so this cannot be headband, etc, etc. Then they changed it's name to Sour Kush. So ultimately the Headband they released was not headband....so the article is kind of right and wrong by saying we listed it incorrectly....lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

still looks like you'll get a few fat nugs from that lot Bass.....you just wouldn't win a beauty contest with it!


bassman999 said:


> Some more pRon from a bad grow
> View attachment 2620883View attachment 2620884View attachment 2620885
> 
> DJ Shorts BB
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> still looks like you'll get a few fat nugs from that lot Bass.....you just wouldn't win a beauty contest with it!


Yeah she aint pretty, but the weed seems like it will be pretty good still, even though most strains are coming up short this run on yield


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

The DJ BB and the Heri from Cof, are both super sticky, and the Atomic NL is really greasy


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2013)

day 11 in the wilma and the 4 purple kush in there, will be trying to find bigger pots for those pk, trying to find sum fit inbetween the 4 18ltrs


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like spaghetti junction in there bud


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2013)

haha i know m8, il get some of my 3 in soil the neet the sweet in sour looks mint like 6 nice nugs a should get off it, does that go purple it looks it a tiny bit i left the magnafying glass with the wilma tho and probs not remember to get it for a few days haha


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Not sure about the sweet n sour. You'd be better asking Donald lad.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Not sure about the sweet n sour. You'd be better asking Donald lad.


 i just took a few pics m8 am gona upload them now


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2013)

well heres the soil 30 days of 12/12 bb sweet n sour, bb smelly cherry and a bag seed purple kush

1st 3 pics are the sweet in sour 
2nd 5 pics the smelly cherry not sure whats happening on leafs! 
last 4 pics my p kush also a couple of the leafs getting spots


but still new growth on it be flushing in about 2 weeks anyway


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuck man. It needs to stop raining. We've had over 6" of rain in the past 24 hours.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 18, 2013)

My 600w MH + HPS kit arrived today  Seeds should be in any day now(hopefully) and then just gotta organize exhaust fan, nutes and medium and im pretty much good to go...I feel like im 8 years old waiting for santa...Good times, Good times...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

BudMarLeY said:


> go home pew, your drunk.


That's funny right there.



billcollector99 said:


> Still don't get it...





supchaka said:


> Yeah I didn't either


You two are officially old. 

EDIT: Thanks for the mortgage tips.

Also... here's something some of you might think is funny. I thought of you doob.
[youtube]5BBhNkywMJY[/youtube]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats up 6er's. It's been 60 and sunny here for 2 days, but suppose to start raining again tommorrow. Hopefully Mon. or Tues. I'll be able to post some real early bud pics of my girls. My auto looks like it's about ready to start flowering also. When it does I'll switch my veg light to hps from a mh. I just started some bubba kush and the replacement sour turbo diesel. After they pop i'll let you know more. I'm getting ready to move the whole veg area outside on march 15. I figure I better start now on filling it back up for the indoor area in late june. Hopefully the dog will be in soon because I cant wait to try it. Hopefully next batch.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol, good vid.

Everything looks and sounds jolly in here! I'll be in Denver in a few hrs, already got some green lined up and everything!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Enjoy the fun whodat!!!! say hello to all those other 6ers and riu'ers.....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> day 11 in the wilma and the 4 purple kush in there, will be trying to find bigger pots for those pk, trying to find sum fit inbetween the 4 18ltrs


My PK is purple for sure, but the lowest yielding strain I have ever witnessed.
I am interested to see how the smoke is.

I am also very interested in how yours comes out.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

pk, purple kush or psycho killer?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

mr west said:


> pk, purple kush or psycho killer?


I was referring to the Purple Kush that Budolskie is vegging.
I have heard the other pj Psycho killer u mentioned is great though.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

My psycho killer is a slow ass grower in veg but finishes around 8 weeks.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2013)

mr west said:


> pk, purple kush or psycho killer?


purple kush m8


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2013)

iv never grown the purple kush but the one im lst'ing in soil seems to be looking ok for 30 days im hoping about 2oz dry off her. or is that hoping for to much haha.... il be happy with 5 dry of the 3 plants like fingers crossed


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> iv never grown the purple kush but the one im lst'ing in soil seems to be looking ok for 30 days im hoping about 2oz dry off her. or is that hoping for to much haha.... il be happy with 5 dry of the 3 plants like fingers crossed


There are soo many versions of Purple Kush that I couldnt say.
I will be lucky to get 14 grams lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2013)

Are I think I deffo get more then 14g haha happy with an ounce to smoke for every week until be blue is done haha


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

Just found out my baby on the way is a girl. Anyone got cigars.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Just found out my baby on the way is a girl. Anyone got cigars.


oooohhh girls!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice one jiggy, it takes a real man to have a daughter lol, well thats what my mum told me lmao. Think i called it on ur thread earlier lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Great news jig. Well happy for ya mate.


----------



## Californicater (Apr 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Just found out my baby on the way is a girl. Anyone got cigars.


 
only the best for this sort of occasion.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2013)

Fking awesome Jig!!! 

HHB!


Well I made it safely, Im enjoying some spacebomb keif and a cold PBR right now. This is keif I made when I was living here, MY BUDDY STILL HAD A SHITLOAD I LEFT WITH HIM! What an amazing thing.



I'll be seeing these guys tonight.

[video=youtube;iZ9TxC4LEcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=iZ9TxC4LEcs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;StAXZgODPKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StAXZgODPKc&amp;feature=artistob&amp;playnext=1&amp;li st=TLA2EIHXhjUS8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Fking awesome Jig!!!
> 
> HHB!
> 
> ...


Hope you have a blast.


----------



## CaptainBlast (Apr 18, 2013)

My 2 ladies are coming along nicely  Getting some nice swelling fat buds on my bushy indica (1st pic) and some nicely sized pinecone nug colas off the sativa, not sure what strain but I am excited to harvest guys will be my first harvest and my heart is already pounding just thinking about it. 

happy 4/20 in 2 days 

<3


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> there are no loosers in a weed contest, only people WINNING! lol.


Should name a red/pink flowering strain "Tiger Blood".




jigfresh said:


> Also... here's something some of you might think is funny. I thought of you doob.
> [youtube]5BBhNkywMJY[/youtube]



Would love to blaze some bowls with Patton.
Yeah, I can get a "bit" windy sometimes (like the ocean is a "bit" damp, the sun is a "bit" warm, politician's are a "bit" deceitful, etc).
Funny thing is I don't really talk all that much, unless hitting the bong or toking on a fattie (then it's filibuster time). 
But put me in front of a keyboard and, straight or stoned, I can't "shut up". 
I lost the first version of my reply from yesterday, and it was huge.
Thankfully it disappeared into the ether. 
I finished typing it, then clicked on the multi-quote button, and it all went bye bye, so I re-wrote it but tried to keep it "short".
So the "long" version of my post that bored/infuriated everyone, or got skipped over by the "tl;dr" crowd (I don't blame you in this case), was a few pages shy of "The Epic of Gilgamesh" (a great read, considering it was some of the earliest written Sci-Fi stuff from this epoch of man).
As for the government angle on race: whenever I fill something out and get to the part of "race", I leave it blank. Unless it's federal paperwork, because I want them to know there is still one more T'lingit out here, and I'm not going away until my heart stops beating and I breathe no more. 
And after that I plan on haunting their asses for eternity. 

And an update on the house we're trying to buy:

shadowed the Home Inspector yesterday and there are some issues to be dealt with, but nothing too major.
Some of the things that are needing repaired are things that would put a stop to any lending towards the purchase of the house until they are fixed, and will have to be paid for 100% by the current owners (water heater hot air exhaust needs more clearance away from combustibles, the roofers didn't put in a roof vent for the bathroom's exhaust fan even though there is a hole cut in the roof's sheathing for it, and there is now a moisture issue and spots of mold on some of the sheathing in the attic because of it, more soffit vents & roof vents are needed, replace water damaged fascia boards, and a few other minor but necessary things).
One of the things (the main one) is there is water damage & rot to the bottoms of 10 sheets of the T1-11 siding from rain water splashing up from the ground and infiltrating improperly sealed siding panels. The minimum needed for repairs is cutting of the bottom up to 12-inches from the bottom and replacing with new T1-11 (basically skirting the entire house), which would leave seams, caulking in the joints, mismatched paint, and the potential for more water damage if the job isn't done properly.
And there is similar water damage under one of the window sills. Since we're paying full market value for the house, we want it to not look like Dr. Frankenstein worked on it, so we are requiring replacement instead of patching.
We're now starting negotiations to let them know what we are and aren't willing to pay for.
The only thing we'll be paying for is an upgrade from patching the water damaged siding to replacing the full sheets of T1-11.
We offered to come up with the difference in cost between patching and full replacement of the exterior siding.
Expecting word back by Monday.
Sorry for being so long-fingered (internet version of long-winded).


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice update. I'm embarassed to admit how much we fucked up when buying out house. It's totally the house we wanted, but sure handled the transaction poorly. Glad things are moving along for you guys.

LOL... just noticed the tag for the thread: Chuck Norris uses 600's That's funny.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats up fellow 600 growers? 1st pic my new ladies under the 600. Last picks are my 3 different phenos of the GSC & last is the pop corn nugs from all 3 phenos. I've started smoking on the popcorn very tasty, smelly shit very nice relaxing high. View attachment 2622103View attachment 2622099View attachment 2622100View attachment 2622101View attachment 2622102


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello 6, hope everyone is having a better fucking day then I am. My kid fell off his bike and onto his pedal and put a 4" cut into his foot, had to get stiches and isn't a very happy camper. So now I don't think I get to make it to the Cup. Oh well there will always be another time. Family is more important.

Hope you have a blast whodat, we will have to meet up another time. 

Think I'm just gonna go take a hit from the bong and pass out, it's been a real shitty day .

Night guys.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hello 6, hope everyone is having a better fucking day then I am. My kid fell off his bike and onto his pedal and put a 4" cut into his foot, had to get stiches and isn't a very happy camper. So now I don't think I get to make it to the Cup. Oh well there will always be another time. Family is more important.
> 
> Hope you have a blast whodat, we will have to meet up another time.
> 
> ...



Sucks bro. Spent my birthday sucking water out of my basement all day. Life is funny sometimes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 18, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up fellow 600 growers? 1st pic my new ladies under the 600. Last picks are my 3 different phenos of the GSC & last is the pop corn nugs from all 3 phenos. I've started smoking on the popcorn very tasty, smelly shit very nice relaxing high. View attachment 2622103View attachment 2622099View attachment 2622100View attachment 2622101View attachment 2622102


Looks like you're on your way to another groovy harvest, jhod 




giggles26 said:


> Hello 6, hope everyone is having a better fucking day then I am. My kid fell off his bike and onto his pedal and put a 4" cut into his foot, had to get stiches and isn't a very happy camper. So now I don't think I get to make it to the Cup. Oh well there will always be another time. Family is more important.
> 
> Hope you have a blast whodat, we will have to meet up another time.
> 
> ...


Foot injuries suck.
Hope he heals up fast.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sure do. I have serious issues with my feet. Chronic tendon problems. I never know when it's gonna hit either. I'll just wake up one day and can't walk. You never know how important your feet are until you have to take a piss and can't even get out of bed. Every time your heart beats it throbs.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

Another potentially sunny day here in da "buurt". Not quite as gale force winds as yesterday so walking should prove to be a bit easier. Looks like my fence has been torn down...again! fuk it, it needs replaced at some point.

Wishing everyone a great 420 at the HTCC in Colorado. And if you are paying 420$ to meet and greet with Snoop, then you is a SUKKA!!!! hehe.

This is whats happening in the Dam.
http://www.ams420.nl/index.php/amsterdam-smoke-out-information-2013


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2013)

Need to find a decent weed the day am sick off smoking grass


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just bought a new MH + HPS kit which I recieved yesterday. Looking over everything today I noticed a slight warp at the base of the bulb where the socket area is. Its not too bad but its almost like a dent. Its a 600w so the bulb is quite big and the warp is about 1.5-2cm long and stems out of the screw part of the bulb. I think its from when they molded it...May have been the start point or finish point...

Is it normal to see this shit on big ass bulbs sometimes? Or should I send it back?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

stick up a pic and we can judge better. Providing it screws into the housing ok it should be fine, but then I am no electrician.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

DST said:


> stick up a pic and we can judge better. Providing it screws into the housing ok it should be fine, but then I am no electrician.


Alright, I gotta find the cord for my phone...The MH and HPS both work great but just worried about later down the track after a bit of wear n tear...Give me a min, ill put up a pic...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

At midnight, I discovered 12 Extrema s33ds in of a need a bath.
Will see if we can get some to pop by midnight of 4/20...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

DST said:


> stick up a pic and we can judge better. Providing it screws into the housing ok it should be fine, but then I am no electrician.


Alright, I gotta find the cord for my phone...The MH and HPS both work great but just worried about later down the track after a bit of wear n tear...Give me a min, ill put up a pic...


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like it should be okay, if they are connecting and working and no funny noises coming from the bulb housing then you should be good.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

See that dent...It sorta travels down into the housing...You guys reckon I should send it back or should I be sweet and just keep it..? Bulb works fine, just dont want it to bite me in the ass later on...


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 19, 2013)

went to barnes and noble today and saw the mention on breeders boutique in the hightimes! how cool. how come I cant drop down a line with my fuckin shift button. damn man. fuck. say doobs how are the plants treating you?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

I think you'll be fine, the part that screws into the light fixture is fine, and that looks like the MH, so I can assure you if there was an issue with it there would be no way it would strike. I had a micro small shard of metal in one of my bulbs one time and the thing just didn't work at all. You could see the little shard. So yeh, the bulbs are fairly sensitive so if they are working fine then don't worry. If it does cause a problem you will know soon enough and at that point you will be well in your right to get a replacement. The dent looks more like a fault in the glass.

See if anyone else pipes in and thinks it's a problem. Always good to have more than one opinion



ShazMo09 said:


> See that dent...It sorta travels down into the housing...You guys reckon I should send it back or should I be sweet and just keep it..? Bulb works fine, just dont want it to bite me in the ass later on...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2013)

bb smelly cherry x dog regs
bb smelly fingers regs 
well soon as these pop the wool im gona veg a few days then put on 12/12 to get the females, then put back on 18/18

2nd pic is all smelly fingers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> went to barnes and noble today and saw the mention on breeders boutique in the hightimes! how cool. how come I cant drop down a line with my fuckin shift button. damn man. fuck. say doobs how are the plants treating you?


I got 3 plants of the M1 going. Started flowering period with four of them but one hermied too badly to keep.
The biggest one has flowers that are dark red-purple (almost black). That plant is doing great!
The other one is almost as big, but has normal, totally green calyxes. 
The third one had some issues caused by me, and isn't doing very well.
Have snagged a couple of really early buds and it's already pretty good.
And they're just starting to get visible frostiness, too.



DST said:


> I think you'll be fine, the part that screws into the light fixture is fine, and that looks like the MH, so I can assure you if there was an issue with it there would be no way it would strike. I had a micro small shard of metal in one of my bulbs one time and the thing just didn't work at all. You could see the little shard. So yeh, the bulbs are fairly sensitive so if they are working fine then don't worry. If it does cause a problem you will know soon enough and at that point you will be well in your right to get a replacement. The dent looks more like a fault in the glass.
> 
> See if anyone else pipes in and thinks it's a problem. Always good to have more than one opinion



That dent shouldn't be a problem.
The base of the bulb goes all the way to the end of the bulb, inside the screw cap, and gets fused shut with an end cap of glass that has the electrodes coming out that get soldered to the metal screw cap, so it's basically one piece of glass.
And all manufactures fire up their bulbs before shipping them out, and run a quick diagnostics on it to make sure it's operating within specs.
Should not be a problem for you, but it will be a good bargaining chip should it fail while under warranty.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2013)

back on 18/6 a ment haha couple blueberry took the edge off things till dinner time


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 19, 2013)

that's interesting.. haven't had a hermie or purple bud phenos. will be cool to see what comes of it. how are they smelling?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

They're getting funky.
A very Earthy, musky smell with pine & citrus undertones.
Smells good as the air comes down out of the cab above where I'm sitting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

Update 6 hundy party people
[video=youtube_share;EAtvZmemg7M]http://youtu.be/EAtvZmemg7M[/video]

1st up smelly fingrez
View attachment 2622345View attachment 2622346View attachment 2622347View attachment 2622348

2 Toke Killaaaaaa bees on the swarm.

View attachment 2622349


Exo, Low yields = gone. smells like the real deal but fuck knows why it's not putting out nuggage

View attachment 2622350

Sweet n Sour ( straight diesel fumes )
View attachment 2622351

DWC Smelly fingerez may have had a little too long in the mini cloner.....

View attachment 2622352View attachment 2622353
DOG cured n stinking the gaff out. 

View attachment 2622354


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

can you guys see pics or links


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

Aye, coming in loud and clear.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> See that dent...It sorta travels down into the housing...You guys reckon I should send it back or should I be sweet and just keep it..? Bulb works fine, just dont want it to bite me in the ass later on...


If you aren't stressing not having a bulb for a week or two I'd send it back and get a new one. You paid for a nice new bulb so you should get one. Not a little deformation that may not be a big deal, but also might turn out to bite you. If you can swing it I'd get a new one.

EDIT: All nice pics don. Works fine.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Friday morning monkey cat pR0n:


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> At midnight, I discovered 12 Extrema s33ds in of a need a bath.
> Will see if we can get some to pop by midnight of 4/20...



Did you light some scented candles and play Sea of Love over and over while gently laving the seeds with lukewarm millipilli water?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

They're too young for that.
They prefer Mr. Bubble and a rubber ducky.









[video=youtube_share;2as4TAsLA44]http://youtu.be/2as4TAsLA44[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2013)

Cold but sunny in denver, dosent feel like spring. I'm getting ready to party with snoop lion at the filmore. I saw redmond and method man from a distance at the Denver diner while eating a Denver omelet. Happy 420 to everyone around the world, peace owt


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2013)

Have a blast, and smoke a few for the crew. Tell snoop I said what's up.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

Have fun Ambs. I hope he's worth it. Sounds like Denver is the place to be at the minute.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2013)

Weekend jams:

"Excellence is my presence"
[youtube]USGQGfD_Ff0[/youtube]


[youtube]1MQfgMETK_w[/youtube]

Weekend pr0n:
Chernobyl
View attachment 2622585View attachment 2622589

Sour D #1
View attachment 2622586

Sour D #2
View attachment 2622587View attachment 2622588


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

morning folks first a mazar pic and new seeds pic and then the video, hope youre all high.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 19, 2013)

hey sixers hope all is well... ive been sick myself, stomach flu or something. barfin' for the past few days straight. yuck. 
but at least im not having a house full of flood waters like some of the folks near me. worst flooding since the 80s from that damn storm over here around the great lakes. 

also wanted to say: The Psycho Killer i have in flower is starting to get its resin. its kinda lemony and kinda dairy/sweet like when u rub and smell it, not really any earthy or skunky smells. it IS from seed and all, but its been to hell and back and that sucker is gonna be likely my biggest yielder. SUPER tight nodes, im pretty sure its a JTR dom one. totally awesome! seems like this one could be a good strain for a noob too, not a huge stretch and still a good deal of sativa, among other diserable things. props to BB!


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Xg6cyGvCtOk]http://youtu.be/Xg6cyGvCtOk[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

My towers of power! Yeah I know some are a little lanky. The skunky monkeys stretched more


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

look great sup
!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys. I dried my herb for 6.5 days and then jarred it. After the first 2 days of burping I had the humidity down to 65% in them. Humid weather came to my area and I burped them for too long and I guess they drew moisture out of the air and into the buds. They are now at 80%! Wtf do I do? I moved the jars into a paper bag (to keep light out), took the lids off, and put them in the grow closet where the humidity stays at around 55% and the temp about 81 (on my shelf not girls). Am I going to have to go invest in a dehumidifier? If so, where did you guys get yours? I don't mind taking the water out every day so the reservoir size isn't huge to me. I'm a value shopper, so hook me up if you can! Prefer to be walmart, hdepot, lowes, etc not online shopping. I can't really afford to wait and have my buds mold


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

i would take the buds out of the jar and check them tomorrow just spread them out in the paper bag. if the buds are dryer and crunchier tomorrow jar em back up and start the cure....


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 19, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> i would take the buds out of the jar and check them tomorrow just spread them out in the paper bag. if the buds are dryer and crunchier tomorrow jar em back up and start the cure....


Think I would end up with better quality if I go buy a dehum, get my whole house to around 50%, and put them in the bag in a closet that stays at 74, or just leave them in grow closet with 55% hum and 81ish temp


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

remember the ratio of humidity change will affect the terpene maturation....too fast at too big of a jump could turn your dank to hay


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> remember the ratio of humidity change will affect the terpene maturation....too fast at too big of a jump could turn your dank to hay


These winds have the humidity here at like 15-20% all the time now.
I am worried about my girls drying in garage


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> These winds have the humidity here at like 15-20% all the time now.
> I am worried about my girls drying in garage


Damn that is low. Im at 44% but the jar is 68% So im burping for a couple hours.
Could you not make som kind of room for the drying and then seal it pretty god, to keep the humidity up from the girls own sweat?
Where i dry the humidity is low so i lay a piece of black/white sheeting over the top to keep the humidity at 40-50%ish.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Damn that is low. Im at 44% but the jar is 68% So im burping for a couple hours.
> Could you not make som kind of room for the drying and then seal it pretty god, to keep the humidity up from the girls own sweat?
> Where i dry the humidity is low so i lay a piece of black/white sheeting over the top to keep the humidity at 40-50%ish.


I have to dry where I flower and thats the garage.
I turned off the exhaust and the flowering tent says 38% now, so prolly 30% or so where they r drying.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

Fold up a paper towel and put it in jar and replace it once a day or more if necessary. You'll feel the moisture in the towel. I do it all the time.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Amber - Take lots of pictures! I hope Denver is a huge success! Happy 420 eve all. I think I will celebrate with some Malawi Gold Ice Water hash!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Amber - Take lots of pictures! I hope Denver is a huge success! Happy 420 eve all. I think I will celebrate with some Malawi Gold Ice Water hash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great looking Mo!


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

fuck yea mohican bro, love the malawi you should go to malawi, its a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Not that it matters too much, but the boys finally got in:

*http://music.yahoo.com/news/rush-jams-rock-roll-hall-fame-102344043.html*


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2013)

They call me the workin' man...guess that's what I am...killer solo starts here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

Nuff hash Mo!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's one of my favorites: 
( too many favorites from Rush. Well, can't have too many favorite Rush songs  )

[youtube]o3H7kFDpQDM[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool that Rush finally got recognized officially.


Put in my chili pepper seeds order




Item #Item TitleQuantityPriceAmount180792303040*WORLDS HOTTEST* BHUT GHOST PEPPERS*25 seeds*Cobra Chili*RARE*Naga Morich* #1037
1$2.99$2.99180689072993 *RARE*HOTTEST RED PEPPERS*25 SEEDS*#1112-A*
1$1.65$1.65150733337430*FATALii PEPPERS*25 seeds*RARE*WORLD'S HOTT*Capsicum chinense*E-Z GROW* #1133-A
1$1.99$1.99181047686937*WORLDS HOTTEST Trinidad Scorpion Moruga Pepper*25 seeds*RARE* #1150-A
1$2.99$2.99150625205580 *exotic*RARE* BLACK PEARL PEPPER BUSH *10seeds* #1048
1$1.79$1.79160712725117*NEW*DATIL * 25 seeds*RARE*WORLD'S HOTT*Capsicum chinense* DATIL PEPPER*#1131-B
1$1.99$1.99


Subtotal:$13.40Shipping and handling via USPS Parcel Select:$1.30


Total:$14.70


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

A lil late to start peppers, but oh well Ill cover em in October to keep em going till harvest time


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2013)

Can't give this away - I guess I'll make some more hash:

Look closely - you can see the whole colas with stems:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

they look dense and huge...let me guess sweet but spicey maybe some hints of pineylemon under the spice?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

My little dude chilling. He's 3 weeks old today.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2013)

From msn news





AP Photo: Ed Andrieski. Travel pot holiday: "My 420 Tours," gives traveling pot users everything but the drug. Brown has sold 160 tour packages to visiting pot smokers for the April 20 weekend. 





1 hr ago By Kristen Wyatt of Associated Pressshare
0

tweet
0

email



Even with the legalization, Colorado law bans open and public marijuana use. Still, authorities generally look the other way. "My 420 Tours" in Denver gives traveling pot users everything but the drug.

DENVER  As tens of thousands of people gather to celebrate and smoke marijuana in Denver, police will be out in full force.
But it's not the pot smoking they're concerned about at the yearly event, billed as the nation's largest April 20 celebration. Instead, police say they're focused on crowd security in light of attacks that killed three at the finish line of the Boston Marathon.
"We're aware of the events in Boston," said Denver police spokesman Aaron Kafer, who declined to give specifics about security measures being taken. "Our message to the public is that, if you see something, say something."
Organizers say the event - which drew 50,000 people last year - could bring a record 80,000 this year, since it's the first celebration since Colorado and Washington voted to make pot legal for recreational use.
The smoke hangs thick over a park at the base of the state Capitol, and live music keeps the crowd entertained well past the moment of group smoking at 4:20 p.m.
Group smoke-outs are also planned Saturday from New York to San Francisco. The origins of the number "420" as a code for pot are murky, but the drug's users have for decades marked the date 4/20 as a day to use pot together.
Denver's celebration this year also features the nation's first open-to-all Cannabis Cup, a marijuana competition patterned after one held in Amsterdam.
Similar to a beer or wine festival, pot growers compete for awards for taste, appearance and potency of their weed. Denver's event, sponsored by High Times magazine, has sold out more than 5,000 tickets. Snoop Lion, the new reggae- and marijuana-loving persona for the rapper better known as Snoop Dogg, will receive a "Lifetime Achievement Award" from High Times. And the hip-hop group Cypress Hill was set to perform a sold-out concert Saturday evening in Colorado's iconic Red Rocks Amphitheatre.
The celebration should be especially buoyant this year, organizer Miguel Lopez said, because it marks the first observation since Colorado and Washington voted to defy federal drug law and declare pot OK for adults over 21.
Both states are still waiting for a federal response to the votes and are working on setting up commercial pot sales, which are still limited to people with certain medical conditions. In the meantime, pot users are free to share and use the drug in small amounts.
Lopez said the holiday is more than an excuse to get high - it's also a political statement by people who want to see the end of marijuana prohibition.
"You don't have to smoke weed to go to 4/20 rallies. You don't have to be gay to go to a Pride festival. You don't have to be Mexican to celebrate Cinco de Mayo," Lopez said.
"That's what this is. It's a celebration, it's a statement about justice and freedom and this movement."
Colorado's weekend celebrations drew plenty of marijuana activists from out of state.
"Never have I ever imagined I could do this on American soil," said Eddie Ramirez, an Austin, Texas, pot user who attended a "420 Happy Hour" Friday at a downtown Denver hotel. "Being a smoker my whole life, this has been on my bucket list - go scuba diving, go deep-sea fishing and go to the Cannabis Cup."
One place pot-smoking won't be as evident this year is the University of Colorado in Boulder. The school once was home to the nation's largest group smoke-out on April 20. More than 10,000 people showed up in 2010, and in 2011 Playboy magazine cited the celebration and named the campus the nation's No. 1 party school.
Last year, school officials closed the site of the party, Norlin Quad, on April 20. They planned to rope off the area again this year.
Lopez conceded that many don't appreciate the April 20 smoke-outs. But he insisted they at least force marijuana critics to talk about the drug and consider its legal status.
"Not everybody likes everything in America. That's one of the great things, that we can express ourselves," Lopez said.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

its all about the right to choose, you guys over the pond get medical, a lot of that is truly medical but it's an abused system, over in uk its almost a mathematical equation as to how badly fucked you are determines what opiates they put you on. so it gets to the stage you and they don't care.

legalisation is coming in small waves, the government have got a massive grow house, but they have removed a certain range of cannabinoids ie. the fun bits. but it's awesome as actual medicine for those that need it.

having dabbled with certain script drugs i know that taking them when necessary makes them work in a whole different way to not needing them and recreation ally taking them. 

fuck synthesis.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 19, 2013)

im on the fence


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 19, 2013)

You guys are lucky with humidity like that! It's been over 80 here for a week and today was mid 90's. Checked on some dehumidifiers, and I just can't drop $240 on one until next crop finishes. Guess I will just have to watch the humidity closely and when it gets high, move my drying and burping to the grow room


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

i dunno how anyone can sit on the fence. unless they've never taken a single drug. synthesised herion and coke free for registered addicts rather than saying right you banged and have no reason not to go straight back to it. by the fastest grannies handbag poss.

the system and numbers prove it works. look at switzerland with they made a shooting gallery and halved HIV ina couple of years or portugal and smack cos it's legal free the crime is non existent they can't be arsed robbing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

pointy them fence posts


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. I bagged them and then went out for a couple hours. They were a little crispy when I got back so I rejarred them. Should have a solid humidity reading in the morning


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Just a quick update on our house search:

The current owners are broke and unable to make the repairs, and even if they weren't broke they would be unwilling to make them (skinflint bastards).
They refinanced a short while ago, and had been doing repairs & updates through those short years (they bought it in 2001), and would just break even by selling it at $155k.

They somehow feel asking only $2,500 less than 100% of market value for a similar house (that has no no problems or looming issues) will work for them.
But there is a structural issue under the house, a fire hazard in the garage with the hot-air exhaust pipe, a growing moisture & mold issue in the attic, and plywood siding that's rotting from the bottom up, and a host of smaller issues.
All that is going to cost between $4,000 and $6,000 to repair (and it might cost more, that is just my rough estimate), and we're not willing to drain our meager bank account after spending $155k to buy a house that is only worth (maybe) $157,500 (if everything was in working order with no issues). 
So we are backing out, and getting our earnest money back tomorrow.
If they had said in their ad it was being sold "as-is" we wouldn't have even wasted the $375 dollars on a home inspection, and would have just kept looking.
The search continues.
Everything works out exactly as it should, so...
... onward & upward!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2013)

Buying a house is probably the biggest financial investment we ever make and you are being prudent. Keep looking and the right one will appear.

There's been more than one closing where the seller had to pay the deficit.
It's cheaper to pay a small fee than have major problems.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Indeed.
When we find the right house, it will be our second home purchase, and 3rd actual round of house buying, so we're getting better at it, but you can never, ever trust the seller. 
Shoot, can't really even trust your agent, as they get a commission no matter what house you buy.
Caveat emptor, and all that rot and mush.

We'll find the right home.
Just a matter of a little more time.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 19, 2013)

Ben busy workin with a new purge system and tubes and new butane here was my final product ...used colibri this time


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

There's a lot of over inflated housing right now too creating a false market. It's a hard time to buy actually unless you're willing to pay more than the house is worth which is crazy, my sister is going through the same thing right now trying to find a house. Good luck


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, supchaka 
It's early in the buying season, so more houses will be popping up the closer it gets to summer vacation, and it becomes time when families are moving & selling their houses between school years.
The current home owners just spent their money unwisely on trinkets & useless junk to adorn their walls instead of fixing issues with their home, and it's biting them in the ass.
We have reported the damage to the house to Chase so, unless the problems are fixed, or the cost of repairs are added to the mortgage, it will be impossible for anyone going through Chase to get a loan for it.
There are other houses on the market, and will be a lot more in the next two or three months, and through the Summer, so we aren't worried.
If any agent or seller thinks they're going to roll over on me, they have no clue of just how stubborn, obstinate, and forthright I can be. 
Some of you know how "thrifty" I can be, and how spending even a measly $100 on something that's needed is a difficult thing for me to justify, so think of how I am when there is $155k on the line. 
I don't mind buying a fixer-upper house, but only if the price reflects the difference between market value and cost of repairs.
These home owners wouldn't budge on the price, and are not willing to bring the house up to code, so we've rejected their "counter offer" and are already looking at a couple of other places.
And our agent has been siding with the sellers instead of us, so we are firing her, we're firing Coldwell Banker, and will be finding a different agent/brokerage to go through from here on out.
Sgt. Rock is in the house (or soon will be).


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2013)

Did the agent have the listing too? That way they get all of the commission-less brokerage fee.

You might consider estate sales. The houses are often inherited and not needed and are usually sold for less than market value to pay debts
It's still a buyers' market, continue to be bold....and have patience.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Another agent & brokerage has the listing, so our agent would be splitting it.

We've got all of our ducks in a row, have enough for more than 20% down so we're going to hold out for the right house at the right price.
Our rent is only $550 a month, so we can hold out indefinitely, and the longer it takes, the more our investments earn us.
We have up to $155k loan amount pre-approved and it's locked in at 3.625% until the middle of May, and will be keeping an eye on the MLS, and hiring a better agent who will work for us and not the seller.
Just matter of time now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

Germination Update #420:

It looks like there is going to be close 100% germination of the 12 Extrema seeds I put into water 23-hours ago...
(*all look like they are ready to put out a tap root, and two of them already have)
(**and by "water" I mean water with a little bit of rooting compound added to it, and a little vitamin B-1)


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

Morning all, happy 420 across the globe (when you get there).


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2013)

Likes all around 
tis 4/20 it Tis!
happy Holliday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 to those who're already there!
And happy 420 to us 419-ers!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

there will be a 25% discount on the BB site later today....happy 420!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

Sha-slanka!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry about the house Dob, but its for the best if its got all those issues


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

No worries 
Who knows, in a month, the homeowners may knuckle under if no one else has the extra money to throw at it.
I was stressed out right up until the last e-mail rejecting our addendums to our offer, but feel so much more relaxed now.
So going to ring in 4/20 with some early-picked M1 bud-age to celebrate and then make something to eat.
Am working on some background music for a short vid, too.
Will have it online and post it here today (Saturday).


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

We negotiated for our house starting in April and closed in August. They did not fix what they promised to, so my wife told the bank to cancel the loan. The agents chipped in $1500 each to make the deal work. We also hung around the neighborhood during the day and night a couple times to make sure that there were not any crazy people. We had three at our old house. Hope this helps.




Look what is in my jar:





Bug hunter!

Made some hash butter for the holiday. Can't wait till morning to see what the Green Fairy left me under the 420 tree 


Cheers 600 Club and happy 420!

Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

Dog 2010 from seed and Deep Blue F4.

Peace, DST


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Dog 2010 from seed and Deep Blue F4.
> 
> Peace, DST


Always looking so clean nice dark color. What you feed your girls DST?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe a smidge of this:


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

To my soil I add the following
Diatomaceous earth

And this, which is for connifers, and is a dried nutrient and contains beneficial schimmels/fungus for root development (mycorhizzae).





and this: which is great for Mg and all those other essentials. Water, and occassionally Bio Nova super soil mix.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

it's 10 euro for a 2kg box of the dried nutes, and the kalk above I have had the same bag for about 3 years, lol...I think it was about 20 euro. Cheap and cheerful.....


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2013)

well just been checked the tent all is good, room temp 24c 45% 
max is 25c 65%
min is 18c 35%

res readings are
ph 5.7
ppm 670
and temp 21c


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Another agent & brokerage has the listing, so our agent would be splitting it.
> 
> We've got all of our ducks in a row, have enough for more than 20% down so we're going to hold out for the right house at the right price.
> Our rent is only $550 a month, so we can hold out indefinitely, and the longer it takes, the more our investments earn us.
> ...


I got my first house 10 years ago. To get to the point, I got a forclosed on home. My freind was big into buying and flipping. If you go striaght to the local credit unions or banks yourself and not thru a agent or those classified adds. It takes some work but you can find them as soon as they forclose and not auctioned off yet or listed. You can get them for easily half price. They sell them as is but VERY WELL WORTH IT! You just have to put in the work yourself to find them. The banks just want what money thats originally owed. It's basically the jist of the infomerciall that comes on late at night. If you have everything lined up thenit's easy. I got a $85,000 house for $40,000 that's now my exwifes. I walked away with $20,000 to put back into the house and still had $25,000 in equity on the day of closing. Good Luck!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 20, 2013)

HAPPY 420 6er's. The gf woke me up at 418 this morning with the bowl packed. She was back sleeping by 430. Been puffing ever since!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

HAPPY 4/20 TO EVERYONE!!!!

[video=youtube_share;S94cWJBN1WA]http://youtu.be/S94cWJBN1WA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2013)

Like the song at the end. Happy 420!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4/20, whodat!
Hope Denver is turning out good for ya'll!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4/20 guys! I've been up for 4 hours already making butter, baking brownies, lucky charm treats, and blowing bho tubes for today. Hope you guys all have a wonderful 4/20! LEGALIZE IT!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Quick question guys. My edibles came out a little weak last time so I want to punch them up a little. Do you think 1.5 lb of fan leaves and trim to 6 sticks of butter would be good for about 6 batches? That's the plan I set off with this morning. Just worried they will come out a little weak like last time(even though last time I used less trim). Hard to get doses right for these


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2013)

*Happy 420 600 Club!!!!!




*Hey everyone. Just stopping in to say hi! I'm off to a friends 420 Jam/Party to do some rocking today. I will be showing off my Breeders Boutique sticker that sits on the back of my guitar. 

I'm not growing anything right now as I let my landlord know that we may be moving in the summer. He immediately put the place up for sale, which meant prospective buyer coming through, so I made the decision to tear everything down and pack it up. I even pulled out about 10 plants that had been vegging over a month but I couldn't take any chances. I'm going to wait until we have a new place lined up and then I'm going to start vegging some new stuff but this time I'm going to keep it under the 6 plants and just grow 1 monster in each tent while having 2 others vegging. By the time I move they should have a good month of veg in them. 

Anyway, I hope you guys have a great day today and I'll pop in a little later to catch up a bit. 

Cheers


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone in the sac area with nothing to do should come to the 420 BBQ at camp far west lake north shore


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 20, 2013)

duchieman said:


> *Happy 420 600 Club!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that sucks they were looking great to


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 20, 2013)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy 420..stay stoned..stay safe


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 20, 2013)

DST said:


> To my soil I add the following
> Diatomaceous earth
> 
> And this, which is for connifers, and is a dried nutrient and contains beneficial schimmels/fungus for root development (mycorhizzae).
> ...


Thanks bro appreciate it. Sorry I can't read it.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> No worries
> Who knows, in a month, the homeowners may knuckle under if no one else has the extra money to throw at it.
> I was stressed out right up until the last e-mail rejecting our addendums to our offer, but feel so much more relaxed now.
> So going to ring in 4/20 with some early-picked M1 bud-age to celebrate and then make something to eat.
> ...


I have sample nugs from 9 strains to celebrate 420!


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4/20 fellow peeps. Bout to roll up some GSC.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2013)

I am ultra-conservative and don't celebrate 4/20 for two more hours. Because that's when the 4/20 hippy arrives with her magical bong that never has to be filled and her bag of mystical treats.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2013)

I was fortunate to receive a Blue Pit nugget yesterday and it has been the perfect enhancement for 4-20.

Top of the page needs some nuggets...some OG Larry






cof


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Quick question guys. My edibles came out a little weak last time so I want to punch them up a little. Do you think 1.5 lb of fan leaves and trim to 6 sticks of butter would be good for about 6 batches? That's the plan I set off with this morning. Just worried they will come out a little weak like last time(even though last time I used less trim). Hard to get doses right for these


I always dry ice process my trim first. Makes dosage and measuring exact every time. Anything else is just a stab in the dark


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey DST - AZ Kalk sounds like Ass Cock hehe - sorry I couldn't help myself!  Happy 420!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

Went for a nap on the couch...completely missed 420, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

I am going to meet up with the Green Fairy and exchange some 420 gifts


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4:20 again...im high as funk


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2013)

I am sick on 420 how boring!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Went for a nap on the couch...completely missed 420, lol.


Hahaha... just signed on to say the same exact thing. Slept right through it. I was in a stoned haze as I slept on the couch if that counts for something.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Better than being in a sober haze...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

I was looking for a warm place to put my germed s33ds to let them grow out their tap roots a little more before planting them in soil and found a nice & warm place above one of my monitors, so I wedged them in to absorb some heat.
Then I got online and came across an announcement for a new Sam Jackson movie:







[video=youtube_share;PZ2QFmJ7h0A]http://youtu.be/PZ2QFmJ7h0A[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Happy 4/20 6!*

Hope everyone had a good day! I sure as hell did, smoked a lot of pot, played with the kids outside, worked in the garden, came inside and smoked some more pot, worked on the house, ate some dinner and then played pictionary man with the boys and now I'm taking a bong hit and listening to music.

Stay high guys


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

Went to the 420 gift exchange - here is what I brought with me:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

Extrema s33ds 40 hours later...


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 20, 2013)

A lil veg porn













Happy 420 6hunnit ..think im gonna flipto 12/12 soon

Transplanted the outdoor girls too today 






Stay lit guys


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2013)

Some post 4/20 upskirt pR0n:
*started 12 hours photoperiod on March 20th.
**first pre-flowers showed on April 1st.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2013)

WOW got my Black SS on sale at Breeders Boutique.

*Black SS*


*Type:*Hybrid*Sex: *Regular*Genetics:*Heath Robinsons 'Black Rose' x Sensi Star*Flowering Time:*9 weeks
 
Excellent yielding hybrid of Black Rose and Sensi Star, aptly named by the Breeder Black SS (Scout Sniper). This strain comes from the Breeder who has also given us the, Sour Cherry Strain which has received excellent feedback. Here's what the they said:
Hold on this one creeps on on ya. Then out of now where it hits you like a snipers bullet. Now your situational awareness is gone. Then the racy thoughts, where are my keys, oh no ,where am I, and damn I need some water.


Two heavy hitters, Heath Robinson's Black Rose x Sensi Star. The female I ran as a mother for about 2.5 years. When she was germinated as a seed she was quite dumpy so I had doubts of whether I should keep it. However an old friend and fellow Breeder at the Boutique urged me to keep her. She still keeps her place among my mothers to this day.


This is some great all round cannabis. Fat tight buds that really thrive in a SCROG method and have great vigour. I never got that much Purple from this cross as not all the F1's from the Black Rose crosses provide colour. Very vigorous plant that makes a beginner look like an old hand. A very easy to grow plant and well recommended.

The breeder prefers organics with super soil ph'd from 6.0-6.5 for this variety.


And don't forget what they say about snipers "You can run But you die tired" lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2013)

well day 14 for the blues and day 4 or 5 for the purples


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2013)

Being shown a different house today at 1-pm.
1,500-sq.ft. ranch style, 3bdr, 2 bath, 2-car garage, on .22 acres.
They're asking price is $150,000.
The description is ambiguous as it says "Priced below true possible value with updating.".
Not sure if that means it's priced below what it is worth because it has updates to the interior?
Or does it mean it's priced at $150k because it needs updates?
It was built in 1968.
We'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2013)

Going to violate some Blue Laws with some nasty ass Sunday morning bud pR0n.

A couple of pics of a bud from an M1 grown from seed from dababydroman:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2013)

I meant to write that we are being shown the house today and not tomorrow.
D'oh!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2013)

Sunday morning Scream-athon in progress:

*two spoons in case some one wants some...


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 21, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Quick question guys. My edibles came out a little weak last time so I want to punch them up a little. Do you think 1.5 lb of fan leaves and trim to 6 sticks of butter would be good for about 6 batches? That's the plan I set off with this morning. Just worried they will come out a little weak like last time(even though last time I used less trim). Hard to get doses right for these


I know Im a little late on this, but butter from trim sucks. I tried several ways(crock pot slow cook, pot on the stove, hot butter into the blender with trim, ect.) and never made butter that was strong enough to satisfy no mater how much trim I threw in. But then I found the magic. I now use my trim to make bubble hash and use that to make eddibles on demand. Much better shelf life. My favorite is cookies. I follow the recipe on the back of the chco chip bad and add 8g's of hash to the powder(flour, sugar, ect) after i turn it to dust in my coffe grinder.(add 1/4cup sugar to hash and run in coffee grinder for best results). But be careful with this recipe. 1/2 of one of these cookies will put the most hardcore stoners on there ass and those who eat a full one usually get sick the first time. The concept carries over to about all edibles. Just grind the hast into any dry powder you are cooking with for those that have it or powder it alone and add to butter for those recipes that dont use dry goods(glazes, dressings, oils, ect). If you try this once, you'll never go back to canna butter again.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2013)

What's up Integra. Good to see you around buddy.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I tried a few of the new strains yday, and I cant say what each ones feels like really as I was high all day.
I remember the Stank Ape made me happy and a lil energy boost.
The purple Ak make me relaxed, and maybe gave me a headache.


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2013)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/20/17839615-shots-send-crowd-fleeing-at-massive-denver-marijuana-rally?lite


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 21, 2013)

mornin folks, vid comin at ya soon.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks CC! Tried to rep you but I need to give more out first


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 21, 2013)

totally man, youre someone id love to meet in person one day.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/20/17839615-shots-send-crowd-fleeing-at-massive-denver-marijuana-rally?lite


Did someone piss off Amber?


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2013)

Are u. Going to be at the cup today?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2013)

Everything is going fantastic!! The Cypress Hill concert was insane in the membrane!there was a huge 420 thick cloud hanging over the Red Rocks Ampitheater. The cloud was so thick u couldn't even see the Denver skyline. Going to the cup in a lil while.. Peace out I got great pix,show u when I get home homies.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool update, Frau Doktor 

Speaking of homes, the one we just looked at (with the ambiguous description) hadn't been updated since it was built in 1968, other than the shingles in the last 3 years, garage door probably 15 years ago, and the carpet maybe 10 years ago. And the current owners were filthy-ish. Was borderline squalor.
Was in really bad shape on the inside, and priced way more than it's really worth, so we are not going to bother.
So, still looking.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OBeczAvtYSo]http://youtu.be/OBeczAvtYSo[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

There she is! Hey Amber - Did you see the pictures on the Denver Post website from Snoop's show? Are you in any of them?

Are you having a great 420 holiday? Getting any pictures?


Edit: Ooops - didn't see there was another page with another post from Dr.AT.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What's up Integra. Good to see you around buddy.


Glad to see you around and growing. Same to DST. Ive been super busy. But lifes been pretty good lately. Trying to get unburied from my mortgage and have made a few NASA mods to the room. How about you? Havent had time to check out your current grow. Still running vertical scrog?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am trying soil this time round. There is a vertical light and I do have things tied to a screen, but I don't know as I'd call it a vert scrog. The screen really isn't doing much. I'm finding I'm not as good at soil as hydro. Going to give it another round or two. Biggest news round my parts is the baby on the way in a couple months. DST is 10 weeks behind my with his own yin.

I recently had a friend try and ruin some of your bleezeberry kush seeds. I'm not very happy with him at the moment lol.

I seriously don't know how you could make any more mods to your room... it was already a spaceship.  You planning on sticking around for a little while?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah. The forums are real good. I missed them. It had been so long, and I had an issue i couldn't figure out for the past 3 runs, and 10 minutes in the hydro forum and I think I figured out the fix. So im back to help learn and grow the community that really helps a lot of people out. I'll try to snap a few shots of the current setup when I get a chance. Then you'll see how carried away I can get with things sometimes. But no spoilers till then.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

Morgen Foggles, wtf is this with shooting at the Denver rally? niet goed jongens!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)

Im stoned and ive got a gun, maybe he was drunk and stoned with a gun certainly wasnt a good shot lol. Nice to be smoking some bud instead of trim lol.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>chronic livers


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

Pigeon hilarity yesterday. So I noticed there was a smudge on one of our patio doors. I went to wipe it off and I kid you not the smudge is in the shape of a flying pigeon. Poor fukker must have flown straight into the window. I'll throw up a pic, it's incredible. Then I was sitting having an early morning jay and two pigeons where hustling each other, one was pushing the other away. I saw them go past the door of my stinky room, then all hell broke loose. The pair of them were in the greenhouse, and trapped! Poor dopey fukkers. One was stuck right in the corner and the other was perched up on a shelf looking like a right smart cunt! Look at me, I ain't trapt was what he was thinking. Then he tried to fly off ! Fukko! straight into the roof of the greenhouse. Panic, plants flying everywhere, bird just banging it's head into the glass. Until, lo and behold, it also got trapped in the corner with his now mate!
I grabbed a dust sheet for painting and threw that over them and picked them up one by one removing them from the greenhouse. It always amazes me how skinny and light birds are. I guess that's how they can fly, lol.
Then I had to repot the knocked over plants


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

The Phantom (Menace) Pigeon






in proper light, you can see the imprint it's feather have made on the window.....

And a slightly adjusted colour pic for artsy's sake.






Face plant!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)

Daphne du Maurier but for plants rather than a blonde chick lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2013)

I used to love that 80's band "A Flock of Partycups":








With a layer of perlite for extra drainage when the roots delve deeper and deeper into dwarf territory:
*FFOF soil amended and ready to go! S33ds sitting in a moist paper towel blanket soaked with DiHydrogen Monoxide, and ready for sowing! But, after I eat my late dinner...








My super fly, ultra-modern cellular telephone: mission-ready and suitable for the dashingly high Agent 420 from the ultra-clandestine black ops team: MI-Stoned.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2013)

mr west said:


> Daphne du Maurier but for plants rather than a blonde chick lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good whatever 6er's. I've had an interesting 24 hours. Girl took me to breakfast sun. then went and bought a new vehicle. Atleast we think. They let us drive it home but have to sighn papers today. I caught them trying to get over on us allready. I found the exact same car for sale on line for $3000 less. I called them and they said they would lower it to atleast that price. Me and the girl figure we want $1500 less than that price being they try to screw us by telling us that the original price was reduced $5000 for the sale. Basicly they tried to get are 2007 dodge caliber for free. they jacked the price up exactly what are trade in was. I can see this on a older car,but not one I still owe $8000. Would just walk away and go some where else but she really likes that one and I looked all over the web last night and nothing else comparible. It's a 2009 Suzuki Xl7 w/15000 miles.

Then at 5:30 this morning my mom called to say my Aunt died last night. I told her I'd go to MI to the funeral with her. So wed or thur I'll have to leave for 4or5 days. Wich even adds to my stress. My girls!Sorry for babbling just had to for a bit. I'll post pictures a little latter because they will cheer me up!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Jimmer, sorry to hear about your Aunt....and car dealers, ffs. just grrrrr. Feel free to babble whenever you fancy, we all do


----------



## eleventysix (Apr 22, 2013)

6 weeks in on a white widow and blue OG, just cant get over these little ladies.. 

white widow 



Blue OG


----------



## jonnynobody (Apr 22, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Good whatever 6er's. I've had an interesting 24 hours. Girl took me to breakfast sun. then went and bought a new vehicle. Atleast we think. They let us drive it home but have to sighn papers today. I caught them trying to get over on us allready. I found the exact same car for sale on line for $3000 less. I called them and they said they would lower it to atleast that price. Me and the girl figure we want $1500 less than that price being they try to screw us by telling us that the original price was reduced $5000 for the sale. Basicly they tried to get are 2007 dodge caliber for free. they jacked the price up exactly what are trade in was. I can see this on a older car,but not one I still owe $8000. Would just walk away and go some where else but she really likes that one and I looked all over the web last night and nothing else comparible. It's a 2009 Suzuki Xl7 w/15000 miles.
> 
> Then at 5:30 this morning my mom called to say my Aunt died last night. I told her I'd go to MI to the funeral with her. So wed or thur I'll have to leave for 4or5 days. Wich even adds to my stress. My girls!Sorry for babbling just had to for a bit. I'll post pictures a little latter because they will cheer me up!


Food for thought my friend:

Car dealers = bloodsuckers (even worse than attorney's)

You look up what blue book retail is for the car you're buying and compare that dollar amount to the wholesale value of the same car. Wholesale value (at most) is what the dealer paid for the car you're about to buy. Don't give those cocksuckers more than 10-15% above wholesale and if they don't want to do business even though you KNOW they're making money off you, just walk down the road to the next dealer who doesn't mind making a profit, even if it's a smaller profit than they wanted.

Fuck I hate hearing about car lots getting over on people....in this day and age of ipads and smart phones, nobody should get fucked on a car deal with kelly blue book only a click or two away. Arm yourself with information an confidence the next time you walk into one of those chop shops they call auto dealerships - they are ravenous dogs my friend and they will chew you up and spit you out if you let them. 

BTW, steer clear of suzuki my man...they aren't even in business in America anymore.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hate car dealers ( I used to be one)/

Sorry to hear about your aunt man.
I still miss my aunt


----------



## budolskie (Apr 22, 2013)

Well changed the tank today and never put no nutes in as on another thread people say I might be over watering and nuting them with them still be small, so no nutes and drippers off on the dark see how they go in a few days


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

Trying to upload pics from iPad but doesn't want to work.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

Got a thumbnail lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Trying to upload pics from iPad but doesn't want to work.


Blew it up for you.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers doobs, got a few more to post but ill wait till I'm at my mac later.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

I smoked the sample I pollinated with the Stank that was marked Gods Gift, but might have been purple Kusk.
Really mellow slow and relaxing. Awesome music experience.
This is one of the types I have been looking for for a few yrs.
Too bad its lost now since I dont know what clone if any I have left its from it with the names all mixed up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey clubberz!
Nice plants!!!
I did free dabs at the cup,sampled some beautifully grown Afgan funk. and at the award ceremony's was given some free samples of bho soft earwaxy concentrate that smells like pure heaven .from Xavier concentrates.i watched a very unenthusiastic crowd stoned out of their minds. Lol
There is afucking blizzard ,LOL,outside here in Denver. I might not get out here!!!



the Bong-a-thon in South Park Co this August 
has anyone gone?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 22, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Trying to upload pics from iPad but doesn't want to work.


This looks like a hand to me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2013)

Like one of those 70's chairs:


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

It may say 70's but it also says awesome!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2013)

House Hunt update:

The wife just got a message from our agent saying that the agent of the owners of the yellow house had contacted her to let her know that the owners are going to do the repairs and re-list the house, and was giving our agent inside info about it so we can pounce quick if needed.
We've let our lending agent know we want to be pre-approved for $160k, just in case they bump up the price (though they shouldn't be able to go much higher than cost of repairs).
The house was/is currently listed at $155k, and if they just patch the exterior siding, it doesn't add value to the house, since it was already listed near the max for that size house in that kind of neighborhood.
So, if they keep it between 157k and 160k, then we are still in the running for it.
We didn't burn any bridges regarding this house, and we let the selling agent know that we are very interested in the house if the 3 major repairs are taken care of (there are a lot of little issues the home inspector found, too, but we have agreed to take care of them ourselves, should we buy the house. Other prospective buyers might want those other little things taken care of by the owner).
But, we were given a behind the scenes heads up that repairs are going to be made.
Just need to find out how much more (if any) they'll be asking for it.
Fingers still crossed.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Best of luck to you and mrs doobs. 

If it doesn't work out with this one there is others trust me. I know you'll find the one. It may not be the first one or the 2nd one, but you will know when it's the right one. 

And jesus I really think I was born in the wrong era lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gonna sample the GDP x Blueberry

Cherry cough syrup smell
Trying to reveg her, but nothing really there...fingers crossed


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks tasty bass. 

What you run your lights at to reveg?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Looks tasty bass.
> 
> What you run your lights at to reveg?


I have veg 18/6 and I put the reveggers in the window or outside while the reg veggers are sleeping...so 24/0


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Looks tasty bass.
> 
> What you run your lights at to reveg?


if I remember tomorrow Ill snap a pic of the lil stump


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Leave them on 18/6. I've had success doing it this way. I'll just set it in the corner of my veg tent and let it catch ambient light and within 2-3 weeks I start noticing lil single leaves.

Feed them some high N to.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Leave them on 18/6. I've had success doing it this way. I'll just set it in the corner of my veg tent and let it catch ambient light and within 2-3 weeks I start noticing lil single leaves.
> 
> Feed them some high N to.


so 18/6 is better than 24/0?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> so 18/6 is better than 24/0?


Yes, even 20/4. They need a break. 

Here's what I do, let me give you a lil run down on what I do when I'm revegging.

Harvest the plant, leaving the bottom 1/4 on it(the more bud sites left the faster it reveges)
X-plant into new soil giving her room for new growth. Feed high N as they are reviving themselves. You wanna make sure she never starves N and want to keep all leaves. 
Place in corner of 18/6,20/4 veg tent. Foilar feed with tea 1 time during reveg.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes, even 20/4. They need a break.
> 
> Here's what I do, let me give you a lil run down on what I do when I'm revegging.
> 
> ...


She has no water/fan leaves so I dont know if she an make it honestly

Ill transplant her tomorrow though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

There's a good chance that the stub will grow a new branch site.
Will start as a tiny little micro leaf.
If that happens, don't give up on it as that's all it needs.
So long as the root system is kept healthy, it'll make it and reveg.
I'm going to reveg the M1 that's got the purple flowers so I can have it as a mother plant.
Will leave a lot of little popcorn bud sites when I harvest it, and then put it back into 18/6 lighting.
And, after we move into a house, and I have my little growspace partitioned off in the garage, I'm going to work on learning how to graft different strains onto one mother plant.
Only allowed to have 6 mature plants in Oregon under the mmj program here, so want a big mother plant with 4 to 6 different strains grafted to it to take clones from.
Theoretically if it were a big enough mother plant, the grafted branches could then have other strains grafted to them, so you could have a whole bunch of different strains ready to clone off of one plant.
That way I can grow 5 big plants, and keep a multi-strain mama on the side to provide a little variety.
Going to get a light mover for the flowering space, too.
Lots of plans for when we are homeward bound.

[video=youtube_share;sI0enx_Jnqc]http://youtu.be/sI0enx_Jnqc[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2013)

If she has any bud sites you have a chance. Never hurts to try. I hadd one that I just left out in the grow room and never watered and one day I looked at her and she had new growth lol.

Not anything but electricity which you use anyways. So just experiment and learn as you go. That's the best thing bout this hobby


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 23, 2013)

I reveged from about that this season outside.. with a cheese surprise. shes already big n bushy.. idk how ima tame this thing.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 23, 2013)

oh and I spiked my camara in a frustrated rage with life. yes spiked, like a football.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

Bummer about the camera, dbd.
I haven't spiked it yet, but I've thrown my cell phone down the hallway a few times, bouncing it down the wood flooring and hearing it smack the metal front door 24 feet away. 
Don't really know how it's survived.
But, sorry to hear life is giving you reasons to do those things.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

Morning muckers, weathers turned here today, has been lovely over the last couple of days so I had my girls outside lapping up some sun. Doob's, keeping digits crossed for the housey hunt. Best hurry up, If I come to visit I expect to have my own spare room, lol.

Coming up to 14 weeks for us


----------



## budolskie (Apr 23, 2013)

well morning boys, got sum tomoto trelis things yesterday for £1 in pound land and just put them in to start training my blueberry so heres a few pics this morning


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

They do look nifty, fuk me you would never be able to buy anything over here for a Euro! The Dutch are far too tight to seel anything that cheap.

EDIT: In fact I was just ranting to my Dutch friend about how they never actually have sales very often here. All they do is give you extra stuff. So instead of 50% off, you get two pairs of shoes for the price of 1. But what if I want a pair of trousers as well...I have to buy 2....oh ffs.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 23, 2013)

We took the last 6 we need to go back for more haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

my friend posted this on face block and i thought of you D lol.
http://news.sky.com/story/1078338/window-crash-pigeon-leaves-perfect-imprint


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

that's a good one aint it! Real detail in that smudge, lol. I think the wing span on my pic looks better as you really get the feeling of it flying. But the detail on that pic is much better around the face plant area, haha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

yours kinda looks more angelic wher as the other one looks fat lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe it was FattyBoomsticks British Cousin!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2013)

It's weird to think I'm going back to the desert looking at all the snow here Denver is such a hip cool lil town,too bad the weather sux so bad. There is massive snow plow headed directly toward me and I aware the plow is like 100 feet wide.i met some absolutely AMAZing artist this weekend...Snoop Lion,DMX,the guitar player from tribal seeds,lead singer of Slightly Stoopid.they callin Denver the. New lil Amsterdam.its lookin like Minnesota but it feels like Amsterdam


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It's weird to think I'm going back to the desert looking at all the snow here Denver is such a hip cool lil town,too bad the weather sux so bad. There is massive snow plow headed directly toward me and I aware the plow is like 100 feet wide.i met some absolutely AMAZing artist this weekend...Snoop Lion,DMX,the guitar player from tribal seeds,lead singer of Slightly Stoopid.they callin Denver the. New lil Amsterdam.its lookin like Minnesota but it feels like Amsterdam


Glad you had such a sweet trip Ambs!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank u!and congrats on getting the Dog in r reccognized for one of the strongest weed on planet Earth!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

cheers lass. I just thought about Dr Trichome and his stoned smile, I can imagine he has had a ball in Denver. Pls pass on my regards, or as we say "groetjes aan".


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 23, 2013)

wow Ambz so you did make it to rodo for da 420 thingy 
im glad and sounds like yall had a bitchen time dere 

so bout how much snow did day get 
i hope you brought proper clothing wit chu 
bein from cactus desert land 

actually still got rodo on da brain 


I N I


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

More purple pR0n from dababydroman's M1:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

And the back side of that bud to show how deep is your love:

[video=youtube_share;XpqqjU7u5Yc]http://youtu.be/XpqqjU7u5Yc[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok so heres the GDP x B-berry reveg and the purple AK reveg.
the AK is the one with more to work with


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello 6! So uhm wtf is this snow shit, we just had 70 degree weather! Fuck this. I'm ready to be able to go outdoors! 

Oh well no reason to be angry time to load the pax and check on the girls. Maybe some pr0n later on today/evening. Just depends on my mood.

Hope everyone is well and had a good 4/20. Peace love and may you harvests be bountiful 6. 

Have some ducky pr0n to tide you over until the flower pr0n


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

Home Hunt update:
The yellow house was de-listed from the MLS this morning.

This afternoon, the selling agent contacted our agent to ask if we'd be willing to buy the house, contingent upon the repairs we demanded being made.

And we replied, "Yes. But we need to know if they're raising the price and , if so, how much?" (we can go as high as $160k)
And we let them know we still want to upgrade from patching the exterior siding to full replacement, and are willing to pay the difference.

Soooo, we might very well be getting the yellow house!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Home Hunt update:
> The yellow house was de-listed from the MLS this morning.
> 
> This afternoon, the selling agent contacted our agent to ask if we'd be willing to buy the house, contingent upon the repairs we demanded being made.
> ...



Good luck Doob!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 23, 2013)

Signed up for that ancestry.com stuff. Pretty badass. Found out I have a ton of German in me, I was always told that, but now I know my grand parents were from Bavaria Germany. Pretty badass. It's nuts because there is like a whole cemetery around here that has tons of my family in it. A lot of my family fought in WW2, and it was like my family went to their home country to fight their own people/family. Pretty nuts.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Home Hunt update:
> The yellow house was de-listed from the MLS this morning.
> 
> This afternoon, the selling agent contacted our agent to ask if we'd be willing to buy the house, contingent upon the repairs we demanded being made.


I had a feeling they'd come back to you. Glad things are moving along.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Signed up for that ancestry.com stuff. Pretty badass. Found out I have a ton of German in me, I was always told that, but now I know my grand parents were from Bavaria Germany. Pretty badass. It's nuts because there is like a whole cemetery around here that has tons of my family in it. A lot of my family fought in WW2, and it was like my family went to their home country to fight their own people/family. Pretty nuts.


My mom's all into ancestry, I enjoy the stuff she tells me about. We had a relative come over on the mayflower. I think I'm related to Benjamin Franklin. Also found my last name in it's original form. It's quite common in the Ukraine.  Glad you are finding some interesting stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

My mom was really into ancestry.com, too. Amazing amount of info now that the internet exists to help bring it all together.

Whenever I see the website mentioned all I can think of is this:

*http://www.comedycentral.com/video-clips/2nmzjn/key-and-peele-ancestry-website*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My mom was really into ancestry.com, too. Amazing amount of info now that the internet exists to help bring it all together.
> 
> Whenever I see the website mentioned all I can think of is this:
> 
> *http://www.comedycentral.com/video-clips/2nmzjn/key-and-peele-ancestry-website*


hahaha its funny because he raped black women.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

Doesn't make me laugh, just the mention of ancestry.com reminds of the skit.
Or are you trying to be funny?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2013)

My 12/12 from seed table. 11 days in flower now


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 23, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Doesn't make me laugh, just the mention of ancestry.com reminds of the skit.
> Or are you trying to be funny?


I was just kidding. Idk if he "raped" them, but he was rumored to have have kids with his slaves. Which was the point of the skit obviously. Just a joke.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

No worries, just wasn't sure if you thought I was into rape "humor". 
Damned internet sucks when trying to be clever or facetious.
That's why I use the ol' "winky" emoticon or if I went hyperbolic on my humor I add a definitive "JUST KIDDING!" or a j/k! so people will know.
I was even a little worried that YOU thought rape was humorous.

j/k!


----------



## Jeremy Sativa (Apr 24, 2013)

One would assume he's using the MH for veg room,and HPS for flower room. Right??


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

Totally Jezzer!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2013)

Well wonder what the blues look like the day, gona put the purple kush in bigger pots and get a few pics see if they still looking over watered and turn feed timer down more. Also get my cam as my smelly cherry looks bad a think my little ph meter is fucked and that's how 2 of my soil are havin problems


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 24, 2013)

Love the lazy susan, too.

If I do a cramped cab grow again, I'm going to look into getting some full-extension drawer sliders so I can pull the plants out without having to pull the plants out.
Or, if it's on the floor in a cab, I'll just make some small pallets with casters.
I'll have more room for growing when we finally move into a house, but it'll still be limited, and will keep it stealthy so un-enlightened visitors will be none the wiser about things.
But will partition things off in the garage to do it right.

I might be getting my old radial arm saw back from the friend of my wife's whom we gave it to when we left Oregon. It turns out she's kind of afraid of it. She's very familiar with power tools & woodworking, as she has a degree in Theater Arts and has made many sets for stage productions, but the radial arm saw spooks her too much to use it, and it's been taking up space in their garage for a while. 
She told the wife if we ever want it back, she'd be happy to part with it.
Would love to have it back, so other fingers are crossed.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

shit bru, running out of fingers here for ya.........


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2013)

well been to top the tank up and pot the p kush so heres a few pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like your getting things sorted out good, bud 

[video=youtube_share;chHHHTGY80I]http://youtu.be/chHHHTGY80I[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> No worries, just wasn't sure if you thought I was into rape "humor".
> Damned internet sucks when trying to be clever or facetious.
> That's why I use the ol' "winky" emoticon or if I went hyperbolic on my humor I add a definitive "JUST KIDDING!" or a j/k! so people will know.
> I was even a little worried that YOU thought rape was humorous.
> ...


Nah, I have three older sisters and a great mom. Women are physically weak, and I don't understand how guys can beat on them or anything like that. I've had women hit me before, and I still haven't hit them. If a woman hits you hard enough it hurts ya might have to re evaluate your manhood.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 24, 2013)

what up 6er's. We got the suzuki for $6000 less after they lowered it to the advertise price. The maneger then gave us a 75000 miles bumber to bumber at his dealership. I threaten them with reporting them for false advertisement. 
Well I leave in 2 hours to go to MI. for aunts funeral. I'm hoping the GF does what I asked where my girls are concerned. I have a feeling the seeds I started will be dead by time i get back in 5 days. Atleast I dont have any time in them. As long as she doesn't kill my 10 thats been growing for 2 months. The ones in 12/12 are just starting to show sighns of flowering. When I get home maybe I'll have pic worth posting. Even the auto is starting to flower. I just might have some own grown bud for my birthday. I smoked the last of mine on 420. Paying for weed sucks but helps support other local growers aka friends. 
Me and the GF just got tickets for 8 Further shows in a row in july. For you that don't know thats Bobby Weir and Phil Lesh of the Gratefulldead. I can't wiat to due a mini tour. It was either that or Allgood music fest and The vibes music fest. Well thats a no brainer being the deadhead that we are. If I do this right I'll still hit Allgood. Peace!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

godspeed jimmer


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

Be strong for the family Jimmer. Good luck with the trip.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys for the good words the past couple days. Time to get ripped while waiting for mom and sister. Got the girls all watered and changed my veg bulb to hps for the autoflower. peace till Mon.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

getting there bud, are those the roots from one of the plants in the wilma pots?

Front right looks the strongest.


budolskie said:


> well been to top the tank up and pot the p kush so heres a few pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 24, 2013)

Home Hunt update #420:

Wife just got a call from our agent who says the seller's agent contacted her to let us know that the home owners are doing the repairs, they are also replacing the full sheets of siding rather than patching them, and they are also replacing one of the bedroom windows that blew it's glazing (it's an original aluminum framed window from 1980. The rest of the windows & the sliding glass door in the kitchen had been updated 3 years ago with nice Pella windows & door.)
She said they might raise the price of the place to $159k or $160k, but that's why we've already had our loan officer re-do our pre-approved home loan for a home valued at $160k (we'll only be borrowing $128k since we have enough for a 20% down payment).
Will still keep our mortgage cost just $50 more a month than rent is for this 425-sq.ft. apartment. (*our new garage is as big as this apartment)
So their agent confirmed that we will be given the first shot at buying it when repairs are finished.
We'll be getting a list of actual repairs done, as well as copies of the receipts (so we know what was paid for repairs), and adjusted asking price in a day or two or three.
Sorry to bore ya'll!
Carry on.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Home Hunt update #420:
> 
> Wife just got a call from our agent who says the seller's agent contacted her to let us know that the home owners are doing the repairs, they are also replacing the full sheets of siding rather than patching them, and they are also replacing one of the bedroom windows that blew it's glazing (it's an original aluminum framed window from 1980. The rest of the windows & the sliding glass door in the kitchen had been updated 3 years ago with nice Pella windows & door.)
> She said they might raise the price of the place to $159k or $160k, but that's why we've already had our loan officer re-do our pre-approved home loan for a home valued at $160k (we'll only be borrowing $128k since we have enough for a 20% down payment).
> ...


hell yea doobie,make sure they pressure check that furnace for ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 24, 2013)

The furnace (gas burning, forced air) gets an annual check up from the gas company, and it checks out A-OK 

It was replaced in 2010, along with the water heater (also natural gas burning), so we're good to go 
They spent some good money on it, too. Energy Star rated at 95% on the efficiency scale.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Nah, I have three older sisters and a great mom. Women are physically weak, and I don't understand how guys can beat on them or anything like that. I've had women hit me before, and I still haven't hit them. If a woman hits you hard enough it hurts ya might have to re evaluate your manhood.


Not saying i would ever retaliate either, but i know some women who are bigger than I, and their punches hurt. lol


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

I wouldn't want to give my wife a free shot, she's strong as fuck for a girl and not a fatty either!


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The furnace (gas burning, forced air) gets an annual check up from the gas company, and it checks out A-OK
> 
> It was replaced in 2010, along with the water heater (also natural gas burning), so we're good to go
> They spent some good money on it, too. Energy Star rated at 95% on the efficiency scale.


that is good,when we had an inspection,all he did was turn it on,for 1/2 hr,well a month befor winter was over,the heat exchanger cracked(had a small crack from the start),we got it fix,but dam that hit the pocket.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2013)

Our furnace broke about a month after we moved in. Of course it was November then. We camped in a side room most of the winter where a space heater kept us warm. Had no idea how much a space heater could eat electricity till we got the bill. Yikes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Some seedlings i got vegging right now..


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2013)

Not bored Doob, hope u get it


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha guess who comes to mind.......


http://youtu.be/2npEwpclJoo


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Haha guess who comes to mind.......
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/2npEwpclJoo


Here ya go

[video=youtube;2npEwpclJoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2npEwpclJoo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2013)

its just something about pics of (marijuana)plants outdoors,the power of natural light


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=pills&view=detail&mid=C25F9725353A82247646C25F9725353A82247646&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR the things you come across while surfing the web


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 24, 2013)

ok so I was on this dateing website and was talking to this girl.. shes pretty but, shes freakin weird. she told me she was masochistic and sadistic.. should I be alarmed? LOL I didn't even know what that shit was till I looked it up. talk about weird.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pretty cool that the police decided to do some K-9 unit training across the street from me. Jesus fuck man. I put my dog outside so if their dog looked over towards my place they would think it was interested in my dog... I love having like 10 cops outside my house jerking off.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 24, 2013)

better than ten cops jerking off in your house.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> better than ten cops jerking off in your house.


true that.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 24, 2013)

Whats up fellow club 600 members? My lovely girls sitting pretty. Bout to roll one up and enjoy the rest of my Hump Day. Get your hump on I plan on it tonight. LOLView attachment 2630092


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 24, 2013)

hey cof, did you ever know a red head with a couple of Camaros?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> hey cof, did you ever know a red head with a couple of Camaros?


.....just a red headed ex-girlfriend with a vette.


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Our furnace broke about a month after we moved in. Of course it was November then. We camped in a side room most of the winter where a space heater kept us warm. Had no idea how much a space heater could eat electricity till we got the bill. Yikes.


I got one burns 1600 watts. Run that 24/7, hooo boy.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

shnkrmn said:


> I got one burns 1600 watts. Run that 24/7, hooo boy.


You still using an aero cloner ? I am about to build a clone box like al b fucts I guess. Its the one thing I still have problems with. I can't believe it...


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> .....just a red headed ex-girlfriend with a vette.
> 
> 
> cof


ahh just wondering.. because my pops grew up in spring branch and basically told me the same story you did about growing behind the fences that weren't enclosed.. said the mail man cut through one day and said "I see you've got some mary golds" and his buddy cut them down, hah.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2013)

DST said:


> getting there bud, are those the roots from one of the plants in the wilma pots?
> 
> Front right looks the strongest.


d m8 they are the clones of the p kush i took and put in the small pots in wilma


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2013)

heres my bb sweet n sour day 37 of 12/12 smelling lovely and looking the best out my 3 plants


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2013)

my p kush day 37 of 12/12


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2013)

and finally my bb smelly cherry this problem with leaves has only jast came past few days and getting worse?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2013)

Check the roots. Might need better drainage or some h2o2. Bene tea might help too.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

looks like you got a lock out there mate. IS that in soil? I would give it some N and Mg, or check your PH (I am sure I recall you saying your meter was fukked).


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2013)

iv just brought my tri meter along and giv them a flush over the toilet, i wonder how it not affecting the sweet in sour when they all fed and planted in same stuff


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

Some plants just like to grow in slightly different mediums. You may find that you have actually added to much Mg for example, this could lock out the plants that are not MG hungry, but the ones that are could still be thriving in the same medium the others are not happy in...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2013)

ok m8 il go over for sum cal mag stuff because all i have is ionic grow bloom and boost...

i plan on flushing them anyway this week for the 14th may


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

If I ever flush a plant, I add micro elements to the flush (Mag, Zinc, Iron, Molybedenum, etc). If you go to a garden centre, most places will sell little bottles of this stuff. GReat for getting the green back in your plant again. I use a product by a company called Pokon who sell Bio friendly and natural products. It's called Groenkracht (green power!).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

still looks nice n frosty though bud, where've you had her fritzeled away? still plenty of time to turn her round though. many weeks you upto?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2013)

There going through week 6 now m8


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

budolskie said:


> my p kush day 37 of 12/12


I got 2 clones of PK
One Has dark purple calyxes and shit yield, and one no purple except on underside of leaves and medium yield.
Still havent decided which is better smoke yet, or which one I took a clone from in veg when I thought that I had 2 of the same strain lol.


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hows it goin 6er's? I got a quick question, my 600w hps light starting humming/buzzing after 3-4 months use. Anyone else's do this? Runnin lumatek 600w on 110. Id like to not have to buy a bulb. But i can if i should. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 25, 2013)

Btw, my homie let a male go too long in the flower room and pollinated everything. Other seeds and 20 clones. #bummedlol. 

Ever done that?


----------



## zVice (Apr 25, 2013)

blue pit left, dog right, both 9 weeks, bottom chocolate heaven
dog looks almost done will let it go another week or so, blue pit maybe slightly longer, choc heaven is about 3 weeks
soz for the yellow, couldn't get in there before lights on


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fast50 said:


> Hows it goin 6er's? I got a quick question, my 600w hps light starting humming/buzzing after 3-4 months use. Anyone else's do this? Runnin lumatek 600w on 110. Id like to not have to buy a bulb. But i can if i should. Thanks for any input.


Is the bulb or ballast buzzing?
Bulb buzzing might just mean time to replace, what brand bulb do you have in there, is it a digi bulb?
Ballast Buzzing would be a problem


zVice said:


> blue pit left, dog right, both 9 weeks, bottom chocolate heaven
> dog looks almost done will let it go another week or so, blue pit maybe slightly longer, choc heaven is about 3 weeks
> soz for the yellow, couldn't get in there before lights on


Nice fat buds man!


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 25, 2013)

Its the bulb. Lite buzz. On off inconsistently. It was the cheapest bulb. No digi bulb.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

Creeping around


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fast50 said:


> Its the bulb. Lite buzz. On off inconsistently. It was the cheapest bulb. No digi bulb.


I have heard that non digi bulbs wont last as long in a digi ballast.
I am new to digi ballasts an just got my Lumatek.
I plan on buying the cheapest bulb rated for digital use.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 25, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You still using an aero cloner ? I am about to build a clone box like al b fucts I guess. Its the one thing I still have problems with. I can't believe it...


I got pissed off with aero-cloning. I'm not a fucking surgeon, I have microbes dammit! I use rapid rooters now, switched from rockwool plugs because I was tired of them. I have great success although it takes a little longer than the aero when I had it tuned.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2013)

Good evening gents. I don't have a single plant on the go, not even a tap root, but I do have a couple of photos I'd like to share with you guys, if you don't mind. A few weeks ago us students were invited to submit some framed prints for sale, as well as some judging. It took place in an old church converted to a gallery and music hall. The image below is one of two that I entered. Not only did it sell, making it my first sold piece, but it also won People Choice Award. That was based off visitors votes over the first three days of the show. 

Tomorrow I write my final exam of the term before a one week break and back at it. It's my Mac OS class and it's gonna be gravy. I'm thinking of blasting a bowl just before I go in. Even wasted I shouldn't be able to fail this one. lol

Anyway guys, as you can imagine I'm feeling pretty high right now and I really wanted to share here. 


































This one I took a few hours ago. 
























 Duchie


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are two of my favorite artsy pics:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2013)

And this indoor macro under LED pink glow:


----------



## duchieman (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah. That one I like. Nice shot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 25, 2013)

Posting pics after duchie & mohican is like posting bud pR0n after whodat...
... shows both my deficiencies in photography, and in growing the herb...


But great to see you stopping in again, duchie!
And I can see why your print got bought and earned you accolades: very nicely done!
I can only imagine how much better the pics look in person, instead of over the internet, too.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Posting pics after duchie & mohican is like posting bud pR0n after whodat...
> ... shows both my deficiencies in photography, and in growing the herb...
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same as you


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 25, 2013)

That picture is tight.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice to see Duchie poking his brainbox in for a moment. Congrats on the first sale of many!!!!! Fantastic pics!! and the other pron shots are not too shabby either

Well it's no longer sunny here, booooo! cloudy ass day again, probably because my wife has the day off work. (she doesn't seem to have much luck with the weather in Europe!)


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 26, 2013)

sun dance it out my friend.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

I think yesterday was our summer, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2013)

Well I guess you can just cuddle by a fire 

Moon is super bright tonight. Time to plant some magic beans!

May is almost here and you will start getting a whole bunch of sunny days!


Here is how far along I was by this time last year:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's hoping Mo! All else failing, we are off to the South of France in a couple of weeks for a cycling holiday.

Pics uploading if you can hang around another 3 hours....


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Be careful peeps. my virus software is lighting up when I am on riu today, probably something to do with douchebag above^^^^^^


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Be careful peeps. my virus software is lighting up when I am on riu today, probably something to do with douchebag above^^^^^^


Hahaha. Really?


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Some pics.
DOG in a bag (this is actually quite funny to me as there is a woman at my wifes work that I call Dog in a Bag.)





Deep Blue F4





















DOG bx2's
























































DOG 2010 from seed.



























Peace, DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

so green man.


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2013)

MENTAL WEATHER REPORT FROM MID UK. Hail that settles lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Be careful peeps. my virus software is lighting up when I am on riu today, probably something to do with douchebag above^^^^^^


Me too. Careful peeps. If your anti virus did not pick anything up... you may have a virus from that person.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

hmmmm. I don't have anti virus. you're making my brain going squirrel nutty.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2013)

I actually replyéd to it in the hempy thread 
Hope you all are good. Ive been off lately due to long work hours. I got caught smoking a joint at work... Damn... Almost lost my job. So now im packing hash pills for them long days 
Its early weekend here as it is a national "holy(sacred?)day" Im loving it. Gonna be a lazy day.
Catch yall later with some day 17 of 12/12. See ya


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> hmmmm. I don't have anti virus. you're making my brain going squirrel nutty.


Me neither. But i use advanced systemcare. No virus so far.
Edit: thought it had antivirus. But it was anti malware.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

indeed. it's the post from sandra4gley whatever the fuk, it contained embedded html code to some dodge pictures,
cclbeauty.com.jpg 

if you find that or any other number pic on your pc then get rid off. And hornedfrog, if you are using Windows there will be a firewall in it, just not that good (you normally have Windows Defender or something like that).

Majorgeeks recommend Avast Free antivirus. Also get Malwarebytes and download that as well.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

I always think about this crazy shit when I talk to you euro people. Sorry my brain is very random. I'm 1/4 german, 1/4 irish, and like 1/4 English, and 1/4 Scandinavian. Really crazy how USA is soooo much part of the rest of the world. We aren't so different.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I always think about this crazy shit when I talk to you euro people. Sorry my brain is very random. I'm 1/4 german, 1/4 irish, and like 1/4 English, and 1/4 Scandinavian. Really crazy how USA is soooo much part of the rest of the world. We aren't so different.


I dont like pedigree. Im in for a good mixed breed. Hope you carry them good genetics on hornedfrog  Speaking of random. Im flying in all directions. 3 different hash types and 2 different types of skunk. Thats a wizard to me! And i smoke it to feel great!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

We are all related in some way...or there abouts. 

I am a 1/4 English, a 1/4 Welsh, a 1/4 Scottish....and a 1/4 weed


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 26, 2013)

mr west said:


> MENTAL WEATHER REPORT FROM MID UK. Hail that settles lmao.


It was fucking crazy man, lucky they weren't golf ball sized.

was good to see you and LGP yesterday for a catch up dude, and little Hatty is just a joy to watch lol. Back home now toking on some nicely dried DippyWidow>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Stay High.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Heading to the DOT. Wish me luck. Last time I was there they sent me back to my house like 3 times. Takes something like 20 minutes for my to drive to their dumbasses too. Wish someone would keep their performance under scrutiny. They just straight up don't give a fuck I swear.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

DOT? department of transport????


----------



## roesn (Apr 26, 2013)

I am planning on buying a 600w within the next couple days and need a suggestion on a reflector. My grow box dimensions are 5' x 2' x 5'. The 600w cool tube I want to buy fits perfectly, but I heard cool tubes arent the best and have a very wide range of light. Should I go with this or something else?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251166669308?var=550187573519

*600w HPS Air Cool Tube Reflector Digital Dimming Ballast

*


----------



## supchaka (Apr 26, 2013)

So I know the world considers the US the center of the universe but I'm curious when they think of the US do you envision California or New York? Obviously for me it's California, southern specifically  but was just wondering what others think!


----------



## justlearning73 (Apr 26, 2013)

I always think of Texas...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> hmmmm. I don't have anti virus. you're making my brain going squirrel nutty.


Avast has a free version, and mine is going haywire this morning

http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

DST said:


> indeed. it's the post from sandra4gley whatever the fuk, it contained embedded html code to some dodge pictures,
> cclbeauty.com.jpg
> 
> if you find that or any other number pic on your pc then get rid off. And hornedfrog, if you are using Windows there will be a firewall in it, just not that good (you normally have Windows Defender or something like that).
> ...


JUst saw u recommend the same one I have lol, and I also use Spybot


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2013)

Evenin 6ers quick question has anyone had any dealings with Bulldog S33ds Bubblegum Kush?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So I know the world considers the US the center of the universe but I'm curious when they think of the US do you envision California or New York? Obviously for me it's California, southern specifically  but was just wondering what others think!


Maybe 10 years ago.
Cali. Id come for Women Weed and Weather


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

A quick pic b4 possibly chopping
This girl has/had explosive growth, and was put into a 7 gal pot 3/4 full of dirt, and she never stopped growing, and really needed a re=pot, but look at her compared to her pot.
She went outside at week 4 or 5 to finish flowering.
I had stripped her down really well, but she passed the light and even after a tie down she was too big.
If the plan was outside, I would have had her in a way bigger pot ot ground, and not chopped 60% of her off.
Oh well, prolly still good for a few zips O hope.

Does she look done?
She started popping out all new white hairs, and I was thinking its so late in the season she is trying to re-veg.

Any ideas guys/gals?
Duh!!
I forgot pics...


She is 9 weeks and 2 days today and labelled Gods Gift.
She is a clone from a disp.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like a pretty good yield. I would let her go another week or two.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

I think of big open desert landscapes and big convertible caddilacs. Not sure why that says USA to me, but it does.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good Bass i would say a week or two more also. On another note UGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Ive been accepting to many cuts and was passed along Root Aphids and Spider mites. So I took everything in my flowering room and hit it with a male Flo OG. I will be doing the same thing with a exclusive Bubble Gum male i have that was supposedly hoarded for 10 years before the cut got out. I will be starting fresh from seed and no longer accepting cuts unless its something i REALLY have been looking for.
Anyway ill be running a pheno hunt on DOG along with some Rare D and Sin City Seeds after i get my seed production done
Here my Prego ladies
Magic Alien Dog aka MADView attachment 2632258
GSCView attachment 2632259
Querkle


----------



## roesn (Apr 26, 2013)

Price range for 600w digital hps cool tube?


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=600w+hps+cool+tube&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=2093002995&ref=pd_sl_62zywz457f_e
153 is the average price im seeing


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like a pretty good yield. I would let her go another week or two.
> 
> 
> cof





Hotsause said:


> Looking good Bass i would say a week or two more also. On another note UGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Ive been accepting to many cuts and was passed along Root Aphids and Spider mites. So I took everything in my flowering room and hit it with a male Flo OG. I will be doing the same thing with a exclusive Bubble Gum male i have that was supposedly hoarded for 10 years before the cut got out. I will be starting fresh from seed and no longer accepting cuts unless its something i REALLY have been looking for.
> Anyway ill be running a pheno hunt on DOG along with some Rare D and Sin City Seeds after i get my seed production done
> Here my Prego ladies
> Magic Alien Dog aka MADView attachment 2632257View attachment 2632258
> ...


Go another week or so even with the increasingly long days outside?
I was thinking she would be done soon like 2 weeks ago, and now she looks like new growth and more white hairs.....

HS they look nice.

Sorry to hear of the bug troubles, same happened to me with these cuts


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Go another week or so even with the increasingly long days outside?
> I was thinking she would be done soon like 2 weeks ago, and now she looks like new growth and more white hairs.....
> 
> HS they look nice.
> ...


My bad didnt read the part about new white hairs lol. If shes popping new ones id say just chop her. Ive had plants do that when i didn't realize they were done until i pulled them from under the hps


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2013)

I made some erl and thought this ad was appropiate
[video=youtube_share;hwg1dQD_he4]http://youtu.be/hwg1dQD_he4[/video]

the erl


....remember, a little dab will do ya.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

I used brilcreem when I was real young. Dad had a tube in the bathroom drawer. Nice memories. 

Hope the erl treats you good cof.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

​


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2013)

Did you notice that they used the chubby one for usa?


cof


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 26, 2013)

I need help BIG TIME, for the past year my grow has been in a shitty bedsit where people come and go at all hours, people have become privy to the fact that I grow there but don't live there and as a result I have been robbed twice in the last 12ish wks. About 12 weeks ago someone robbed the biggest buds I've ever grown, bigger than my fist and over a foot and a half long, I reckon there was at least 8oz of the finest dippy there. 

After this happened I have taken measures to make sure my grow is secure, obvs not secure enough for around here coz today they have climbed up on the flat roof at the back of the house, smashed the double glazed window to my room to get to the handle and murdered the ready dippy ellsy I was going to take next week. They also had a go at the only other plant I have in my flower tent atm but its only 4wks in so that was just fucking pointless. I've managed to put it bk under my 600 and strung it up. This time they have got away with about 3oz but I'm so para they will wait and strike again, I need to move my grow but it's harder than I think. 

Any input you guys can give would be much appreciated. 

Stay High


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

In my mind there is one option, and that's to move everything.  Sucks either way.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Did you notice that they used the chubby one for usa?
> 
> 
> cof



Yes I believe that was the point  Good erl eh! hehe 
In all honesty though everyone my age I know is fit and stays active. I saw TONS of hotties in denver!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 26, 2013)

I know but to find another landlord that never does checks and doesn't mind that the rent money comes from growing weed is quite hard to find lol, I don't have the money to rent bigger than a room and can't grow in the house where I live.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

look what my landlord had delivered yesterday, snapped a pic for you folks thought it was funny...... tell me what it is.....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

Dude you either move, or get serious about protecting your garden. Keep and eye out for people you know with sudden extra cash or dank buds (you know what your weed looks and smells like) Most of the time its connected to someone you know that gets others to do the dirty work.




cannabiscult said:


> look what my landlord had delivered yesterday, snapped a pic for you folks thought it was funny...... tell me what it is.....View attachment 2632284



Thats a good bit of soil


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I know but to find another landlord that never does checks and doesn't mind that the rent money comes from growing weed is quite hard to find lol, I don't have the money to rent bigger than a room and can't grow in the house where I live.


I think I would stay there at night for a while to keep it safe and give them the idea u moved in fulltime.
Install an alarm (if its a legal grow)?
Install Cameras?

Best I got bro


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

he runs 3 green houses lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;atGXUxac_sw]http://youtu.be/atGXUxac_sw[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

pt 2 coming in a minute


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello 6 just popping in for a min before I head out for the afternoon, hope all is well. I know I promised some pr0n a few days ago, well giggles got stoned and got a bunch of outside work done lol. 

Here is a lil teaser for what is to come tonight, stay tuned 

Big 3


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

looking big and beautiful giggles!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> [video=youtube_share;atGXUxac_sw]http://youtu.be/atGXUxac_sw[/video]



Hmm,,, I think I needs me some Dr. Who lol
looking good cult.

Oh, I dont think that plant in the 5 gal is rootbound just because some roots are coming out of the bottom.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

i agree i dont think its bound yet but in a few weeks it probably will be.....think im going to upgrade to 10 gallons for the timewreck. and thanks!


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

flowering vid to come next. with some freshly flipped ladies....and my test timewreck cut...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hello 6 just popping in for a min before I head out for the afternoon, hope all is well. I know I promised some pr0n a few days ago, well giggles got stoned and got a bunch of outside work done lol.
> 
> Here is a lil teaser for what is to come tonight, stay tuned
> 
> ...


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to giggles26 again.





*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol lets try this again peace to all the 6 hundies!


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

wow looks tastey what is it?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> wow looks tastey what is it?


Calling it grand daddy kush


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone know a good starting ratio for adding epsom salts to correct a calmag def?


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2013)

u might need some cal in the mix aswell as mag, I use 1 tsp to 1 liter


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2013)

powdered dolomite lime is a good source of cal/mg.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;13lCTCPTWys]http://youtu.be/13lCTCPTWys[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2013)

Cannabiscult

Do you have any suggestions or ideas for making an mj based eye drop-for glaucoma?


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2013)

Shit i was to late at snapping pics. So with lights on could someone please tell me what is going on with my Lemon Skunk? Day 17 of 12/12 Ive switched from mineral water to rain water a week ago.
Lemon skunk
Pure Kush
Critical Kush


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

ive been reading up on drops for eyes, one thing i know is to stay away from perfumes and flavors.....ive thought about trying to steep a saline solution on low with some full melt hash but the hash particulates and terps may irritate the eyes..... il look into a good recipe and get back to you


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

found on grass city, hope it kickstarts ya 



The eye drops are a simple, modified home made eye drop recipe that you can find online, easily. Preparing the hash and blending it evenly is the most tedious part.







To prepare the hash, it's first extracted and filtered using grain alcohol, then re-filtered using oil and/or glycerin. Certain plant waxes and solids which are unnecessary, are alcohol/water soluble, but _*not*_ oil or glycerin soluble. 
When dissolving the concentrate a second time, in the glycerin and oil, you can then separate any potential solids by pressing through a final filter of 3u - 10u/micron.


The concentrate, glycerin, coconut oil and lecithin blend, is then combined at a 1:5 - 1:6 ratio with saline, home made and sterilized (using natural filtered sea salt), or store-bought. After being gently heated it should emulsify or homogenize and become an even blend, due to the lecithin content (about 1.5 grams lecithin per finished fluid oz should be used, 2 grams each of coconut oil and glycerin, .5 - 1g clean concentrate.. this should take up roughly 6ml of the total 30ml, with the remainder being saline).


The good news; glycerin, lecithin and coconut oil, are all common in eye drops and eye treatments.







Coconut oil and lecithin are GREAT for the eyes!

Coconut oil;

- Rids the eye of parasites.

- Soothes irritation and dry-eye.

- Clears 'pink eye'.

- Is known to eliminate cancers cells.



Lecithin;

- Cures and soothes dry eye syndrome.

- Soothes symptoms of allergies and hay-fever.

- Soothes eczema-related eye conditions/symptoms.




Hope this helps!








(PS - I know I focused mainly on eye cancer/tumor treatments, other methods for 'directly' treating brain and neck cancers include: treating the neck, around the glands and jugular, and below the base of the skull, and the scalp, hairline and temples, with coconut/emu/glycerin cannabis concentrates either alone or combined; all three _*carriers*_ are known for penetrating, and when properly infused, *carrying intentionally added chemical/plant components*, as much as *several inches* below the surface of the skin.




)



Edit - I suggest making *small batches*, one batch at a time; after 2 - 3 weeks any leftovers should be discarded or at the very least re-sterilized, dropper bottle included, to reduce the risk of contamination and secondary infection. 
If treating aggressive conditions, it's 'safe' to use your drops as heavily and as frequently as five or six times per day, continuously exposing the affected tissue... but once you're satisfied with the results however, you will need to slowly wean yourself off the drops and reduce frequency, until you reach the desired maintenance level (reaching ideally one or two treatments per week, to no more than one to two treatments per day...like over-using normal eye drops, cutting back *will* be difficult, but you can lessen the difficulty if you are gradual and keep mentally-patient).


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Great info Cannabiscuit!

I decided to try this Purple kush that was drying.
Bad idea since I have stuff to get done.
Really intense lethargy!
The foggy headzone high feeling wore off, but the sluggish feeling didnt.
I might try this herijuana to see if it is gonna fix this day-wrecker condition, or compound it


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

lol nice bassman, probably compound it but fuck it right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Great info Cannabiscuit!
> 
> I decided to try this Purple kush that was drying.
> Bad idea since I have stuff to get done.
> ...


better smoke some of that stank ape!! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> lol nice bassman, probably compound it but fuck it right?


Yeah I know.
As long as I dont lie down Ill be cool.
If I fall asleep and forget kids at school.......

I have heard some reviews of the heri being a head high, but mostly that it is all body


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> better smoke some of that stank ape!! lol


I was thinking that too, but I have it in my head to try all these strains at a rate on 1-2 per day lol

The Stank Ape kept me up later last night than usual because I smoked that b4 bed instead of a known sleepy strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Does anyone know a good starting ratio for adding epsom salts to correct a calmag def?





mr west said:


> u might need some cal in the mix aswell as mag, I use 1 tsp to 1 liter


Like mr west said, epsom salts is just mag.


curious old fart said:


> powdered dolomite lime is a good source of cal/mg.
> 
> 
> cof


 ^^^ I cant remember what I was going to say here.

Oyster shell flower is a great source of cal, like 96% cal carb  Dol lime =22%cal 11%mag. If treating a mag problem and also introducing more cal by using dol lime the ph can rise locking out other stuff. <is that what I was going to say?  idk Iv been smoking bubbly scissor hash bowls for two days,,, no sense in storing it  About a bowl per plant trimmed and all different flavors/effects


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well i have a mag def specifically, so i need to supplement some extra mag.

Seems our well water has absolutely no micros in it


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pre-trim on the gods Gift tall one that looks to be an OG underway.
She smells so danky and citrusy equally!

If I keep her she would be one of my best yielders it seems


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Well i have a mag def specifically, so i need to supplement some extra mag.
> 
> Seems our well water has absolutely no micros in it


Have you tested it? whats the numbers on it?

edit: oh to answer your Q, id say 1/2-1 tsp pre gallon and a few drops of wetting agent/bio dish soap.
Next batch of soil you mix just throw some in there.

But also as you know make sure thats the issue and you not making things worse.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Unfortunately i havent tested it... ppm meter is broke


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Unfortunately i havent tested it... ppm meter is broke


I have a pile of broken meters.
Dont ask me why I dont just toss em all

The meters I had that worked didnt fare well in the move.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

Why dont you toss em' all?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Why dont you toss em' all?


Hey you cant ask that remember??

Idk maybe I think I can fix em, and I hate to toss em since they cost me $$


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

my days in this store front are coming to an end. i am not a retail person. personable helpful knowledgeable yes. Willing to deal with the crazies no, constant naggers and complainers....no, and my favorite the shit POS system. fuck no. im either going into complete grow/hash seclusion or im getting my job building skateparks back. real talk.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> my days in this store front are coming to an end. i am not a retail person. personable helpful knowledgeable yes. Willing to deal with the crazies no, constant naggers and complainers....no, and my favorite the shit POS system. fuck no. im either going into complete grow/hash seclusion or im getting my job building skateparks back. real talk.


Building boards sounds cool, seems like skating will last.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;FfSkvX_mlmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfSkvX_mlmM[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

i wish i built boards man, im a concrete guy, more specifically shot crete. i love building parks and working with concrete period. but being out in diff. states constantly and skating everyday is why i love it most. the bad thing is you cant grow weed on the road. but maybe get a run in in the off season( if you have one)


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

hell yea brother great to see ya


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 26, 2013)

man need to download my spring grow, got a pound plus, from my last outdoor grow. put a new one out 2 weeks ago


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 26, 2013)

also got blue pits, southern charms, p.k, dog indoors with 2 600w hps on them


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 26, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> hell yea brother great to see ya


thanks glad to be back. Owed $700 on my cable bill !


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2013)

Cannabiscult

Thank you. That is exactly what I was looking for.

Welcome back Cali.



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2013)

There's hope

Police in Tacoma who confiscated a small amount of marijuana from a man during a traffic stop are refusing to return the drug even after a judge's order. The man even had proof of medical marijuana authorization.

TACOMA, Wash.  Police in Tacoma could soon be in real trouble over pot.
The department could be found in contempt if it continues to refuse to return a small amount of marijuana seized from a man after a traffic stop. Municipal Court Judge Jack Emery repeated an order to police Thursday to return the drug to Joseph L. Robertson within seven days or they could be found in contempt.
"Appeal or comply," Emery told assistant city attorney John Walker. "Or next week, show up, and I would advise you to bring counsel."
The judge first ordered police to return the drug on Feb. 28, but they have refused, The News Tribune reported Friday.
The pot was seized in May of last year when an officer pulled over the Tacoma man for speeding. He was cited for driving without a license and misdemeanor marijuana possession. Prosecutors dismissed the drug charge in December, after state voters legalized possession of small amounts of the drug.
Robertson then asked for his pot back, and provided proof of medical marijuana authorization. The city refused, which led to Emery's Feb. 28 order. If the matter is not settled by the May 2 hearing, it could go to higher courts.
The pot is now in the possession of the Pierce County sheriff's department, which operates the property room for seized evidence. Deputies won't give it to Robertson.
"It's Tacoma's case," said sheriff's spokesman Ed Troyer. "If they want it, they can come and get it."
Although the judge said he thinks "there's contemptuous behavior here," Emery added that the case was "a quagmire," due to the conflicting provisions of state and federal law.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope the cops involved get personally sued or that the dept has to pay restitution.
I doubt the weed is any good anymore, nor would I smoke it after they have had it and could have done anything to it!


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

youre more than welcome COF. you know i got your back.

cali bro, amazing wanna see pics....sorry bout the cable bill damn, ive only had electric costs that hgh never tv. but i dont own a tv so yea.......


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

some possible news folks..... your buddy here may be headin back out on the road, leaving the dispensary and garden to go make $52 an hour......... il find out in the next 3 weeks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe the police should hand the case over to federal law officials?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2013)

It seems obvious to me.....someone smoked it.

They're like "Oh fuck....you need that back?!?".

:0)

JD


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

the cops are so bitter that weed is legal they throw a tantrum like a 4 year old.


----------



## DoomsDay (Apr 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> It seems obvious to me.....someone smoked it.
> 
> They're like "Oh fuck....you need that back?!?".
> 
> ...


^^ most likely scenario hahaha


----------



## z0b (Apr 26, 2013)

God bless the 600
xxl hood
<3 and always the LST


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 26, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## z0b (Apr 26, 2013)

ahhh thank youu!! they are my pride and joy <3


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> It seems obvious to me.....someone smoked it.
> 
> They're like "Oh fuck....you need that back?!?".
> 
> ...


I was seriously thinking the same thing


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok evening motha fuckin 6er's I'm back and I brought a lot of pr0n so enjoy 

First up we have the big 3 as you guys already saw the teaser, now just for more sexy shots of them 

View attachment 2632658

The fade is ok on these 3 but still not where I want them, oh well the next soil mix should bring good things 

Ok now the next girls are in 2L containers, wasn't expecting much with these was just messing around to see what I could do in small containers and a few for a breeding project, I'll be happy to get 1.5-2 off each one, but enough rambling time for some more pron, first up we have Pineapple chunk 


and now 2 Pure AK's, one stretchy bitch and one that stayed shorter, blah I wanna rerun this in my new soil and bigger pot, they have potential.


Cindy99, love the high but I hate how her branches are so tiny, she always completely lays over on me due to the weight at the end. Oh well fuck it lol


And mom1(gigabud), went into flower today. 


Mom2(Og Kush) she is going to be huge when I'm done with her, vegged for 64 days so far 

and finally the cycle continues, come join me as I start a journal 


4xPure AK,3 BP ,and 10 SKxDB, gonna have to ask the fairy about those


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Giggles, I noticed that none of your plants have any training on them. Have you thought about spreading the canopy out on those ladies? So that you don't see as much floor space in your tent.

Edit. Not saying your girls aren't gorgeous or anything


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Not much of a birdman fan. I only like a few songs that he is in. This happens to be one of them, and only cause of Jae Millz, and Flow's verses....

[video=youtube;9I7mGneHFU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I7mGneHFU0[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Giggles that OG mom looks great, and all the rest are as well, but she is really nice!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

UPT in tha hizzle.

awesome update gigs.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Giggles, I noticed that none of your plants have any training on them. Have you thought about spreading the canopy out on those ladies? So that you don't see as much floor space in your tent.
> 
> Edit. Not saying your girls aren't gorgeous or anything


I've done it all but lately I've just been growing huge single colas lol. And trust me there is no floor space available lol. I can't even see the floor

But thanks though bro, I wouldn't of taken that wrong. It's just that it's been cold and shit around here so I've been lazy lol. My next run I'll get some lst and topping and shit in 



bassman999 said:


> Giggles that OG mom looks great, and all the rest are as well, but she is really nice!


Thanks bro. Ya she is in the new soil mix and seems to be liking it  I think here pretty soon I'm going to share what I tweaked for you guys as some asked in my thread. 



whodatnation said:


> UPT in tha hizzle.
> 
> awesome update gigs.


Thanks man. Hope all is well with you bro. 

Oh I almost forgot, harvest pic of one of the auto's. Ended up with about 1.5, which isn't bad for an auto I guess lol. They are dense lil nugs though. I like the high and very tasty.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry to complain, but fuck google. They won't let me earn money for ads on my videos because they contain "illegal activity".... YET... fucking google (who owns youtube) can advertise "Prop 215 overnight deliveries in CA, New patients get free gift" over my videos. What the fuck is that?

Fuck you google. 

EDIT: One more Fuck just to round it out.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys, hope everyone has been doing amazing and had a wicked 4/20 (don't think I've been around since then)!

I've got 20 girls going in the same closet I had 3 last time and they are getting transplanted into 2.5 gallon pots by the day. I'm running out of room to say the least! I was about to order the 8x4 tent I was looking at previously for $299 but opted to shop around a little more. Ended up getting the 8 x 4 tent, a 400cfm 6" fan, and the carbon filter for $345. What a steal even if the tent only lasts 2 grows!

So the plan is to run 2 Chemdawgs, 4 Mango(males will be replaced by OG's), 2 G13WW, and 7 Purple OG Kush. Some in 3.5 gallon buckets, some in 4 and 5. This will give me 2 sq ft per plant and a space for my oscillating fans. I'm going to run tomato cages on each plant. Think 2 sq ft will be enough if I veg them for 4 weeks or should I stick to 3?

Thanks guys! I'll be sitting on the edge of my couch all week waiting for my boy to call and say they have arrived... So excited about stepping it up for my second grow!


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 26, 2013)

new seeds should be here tomorroe or monday, and here are some pics of the ladies at the start of week 4.first two are white widow big budthese 2 are the Kalashnikov


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 26, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I made some erl and thought this ad was appropiate
> [video=youtube_share;hwg1dQD_he4]http://youtu.be/hwg1dQD_he4[/video]
> 
> the erl
> ...


I used Brylcreem in my hair until 1973.


Would rather have been dabbing the erl...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Damn doobie. I wasnt even born yet, lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn doobie. I wasnt even born yet, lol.


Me either dude, me either....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone has been doing amazing and had a wicked 4/20 (don't think I've been around since then)!
> 
> I've got 20 girls going in the same closet I had 3 last time and they are getting transplanted into 2.5 gallon pots by the day. I'm running out of room to say the least! I was about to order the 8x4 tent I was looking at previously for $299 but opted to shop around a little more. Ended up getting the 8 x 4 tent, a 400cfm 6" fan, and the carbon filter for $345. What a steal even if the tent only lasts 2 grows!
> 
> ...





backyardagain said:


> new seeds should be here tomorroe or monday, and here are some pics of the ladies at the start of week 4.View attachment 2632893View attachment 2632894first two are white widow big budView attachment 2632895View attachment 2632896these 2 are the Kalashnikov


Congrats on the new stuff guys!


----------



## graab187 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm just going to leave this here.... first time. Thats not me 


[video=youtube;ARYp1EXiwNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARYp1EXiwNU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 26, 2013)

thanks bass, got one bean left of the whitewidow bigbud. and a clone of the kalshnikova since i dotn have another seed. trying to make this one stretch a bit more then the last oen.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

Finished harvesting,,, got one last chunk of hash to smoke  
Well that was a good run 

Night everyone...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

I wish I was finished harvesting lol but mine is just beginning. 

Night whodat, smoke one for me, I'm headed to bed as well.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 26, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Friday night bout to roll up a fatty of my Purple Cookie Monster (PCM). Also a picture of the girls under the 600. Got everything under control again. Peace Out & Stay Litt!!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello 600 Light Lickers! good morning/evening and all the rest of it to ye's all.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

its brunch DST.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Apr 27, 2013)

Whats up, glad to see you guys are still at it! I was MIA for a while but I'm back just to make sure you guys don't need any help smoking your bud, Happy late 420 btw!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 27, 2013)

jhod aint playin around ! geeet it mang

you guys ever heard of "green dragon"? how about "brown dragon"

im flying on a maigical brown dragon atm..

and also whipping some beezes into shape. work itt, work itttttttt.







happy 12:42 AM DST! - my time


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

jerry springer is still funny as fuck. dude just told everyone on national tv he called off his wedding, and boned a tranny. he didn't even know it ahahhaaha. so gay


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

Deep Blue F4's, aw, poor little runt bottom right! lol.






Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

..........not to forget some dog in a broon bag (lucky it ain't dog shit in a brown bag). But it iiiiiz, the shizzzzz.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Goood morning ladies and gentlemen.. 

that runt needs to get with the program, you also got a tiger on the bottom left  

and an entire bag of dog shit. i' burn that :] but wouldnt step on it.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

haha, indeed, the tiger also needs to extract the digit from its poo shoot, but it's in nice new medium now so should come on leaps and bounds, just like Tiigggggerrrr.

edit, I actually stepped on a huge nug last night and flattened the fukker....ooops


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

DST said:


> ..........not to forget some dog in a broon bag (lucky it ain't dog shit in a brown bag). But it iiiiiz, the shizzzzz.



looks fragrant.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

DST said:


> haha, indeed, the tiger also needs to extract the digit from its poo shoot, but it's in nice new medium now so should come on leaps and bounds, just like Tiigggggerrrr.
> 
> edit, I actually stepped on a huge nug last night and flattened the fukker....ooops


hahaha. I've found big crusty nugs laying around before. Like where the fuck did you come from? Obvious where, but like months old, and crusty as shit.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 27, 2013)

How can a picture look fragrant? That's a sense of smell that you just can't see lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 27, 2013)

dpq, can't make my video today? will try later.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 27, 2013)

last pic is smelly fingerz


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2013)

Morning, afternoon, evening to you all 

Been busy here, but lurking and admiring the beautiful buds & vegging plants often.

Had to switch back to my SunMaster mH conversion bulb as it seems that my hps bulb is going.
The temperature inside the growbox was up to 92f and climbing and was really hot at canopy level.
I'd been noticing and tracking the rise in temperatures in the box for a couple of weeks, and our night time temperatures are too close to stable for it to be warmer weather.
When I checked it in the middle of the day photoperiod the light was definitely throwing out excessive heat, and had a more yellow-ish hue to it.
Switched it to the mH buld and it's back down to where it normally is.
So, time for a new hps bulberoonidooni, if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

It's a juxtaposition, we know he can't smell it, and the two things don't fit together in a sentence, but we all know exactly what he's talking aboooot - DANK! lol.



MrSkyhighatrist said:


> How can a picture look fragrant? That's a sense of smell that you just can't see lol





209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2633461View attachment 2633463View attachment 2633463View attachment 2633465View attachment 2633467View attachment 2633468View attachment 2633470


Mare fuggin DANK.....itsh nice yesh!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 27, 2013)

I know lol was just having a lil giggle to myself lol. 

Would be fucking awesome if they were scratch n sniff lol


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 27, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> How can a picture look fragrant? That's a sense of smell that you just can't see lol


if u see a picture of a skunk what do u think right away


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys were talking about crusty nugs, listen to this! About a year ago I relocated a pair of my favorite shoes. Put them on and felt really weird. Took out the sole and there was a bag of the nastiest bobby brown lol. I haven't even seen shwag in 4+ years so I was just walking around on some shwag for a couple of years and then did the bag/shoe cure for another year or more lmao. Not gonna lie, I got desperate last year and smoke it bahaha


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2013)

was it cheesey???


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 27, 2013)

Forgot to ask... I'm about to order a new 600. Think I should get it with the 6" cooltube an xl wing, 6" cooltube and xl reflector, or 8" cooltube with xxl reflector? Trying to reign in my spending on this hobby so I'm only ordering one and hanging on to my loud ass magnetic until I can ask my girl for it for my bday ;D


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 27, 2013)

mr west said:


> was it cheesey???


To tell you the truth, I couldn't tell you if a nug of shwag was old, moldy, good shwag, bad shwag, or oregano lol. I think that's a good thing to be honest!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Forgot to ask... I'm about to order a new 600. Think I should get it with the 6" cooltube an xl wing, 6" cooltube and xl reflector, or 8" cooltube with xxl reflector? Trying to reign in my spending on this hobby so I'm only ordering one and hanging on to my loud ass magnetic until I can ask my girl for it for my bday ;D



I dont really like cooltubes unless using them vertically with no reflector lol Horizontal cab I like my yield master 6" allot, cheep*er and has a nice footprint.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 27, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> if u see a picture of a skunk what do u think right away


Id think, cool there's a skunk, don't see many of them around here! Lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2013)

A good bass jam to groove to when your toking the fine herbs:

*the dude is using a drum track and a looper to do it all himself, and is one hell of a bassist

[video=youtube_share;CzUaaMEMBOY]http://youtu.be/CzUaaMEMBOY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I dont really like cooltubes unless using them vertically with no reflector lol Horizontal cab I like my yield master 6" allot, cheep*er and has a nice footprint.


I thought I would need tubes since I'm running 2 600's in an 8 x 4 x 7. Was thinking the temps might get pretty crazy if I don't


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I thought I would need tubes since I'm running 2 600's in an 8 x 4 x 7. Was thinking the temps might get pretty crazy if I don't


When I was running a 1000 and a 600 with 6" hoods in a 8x4x7 I was at 6* above ambient at the highest


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2633901


I believe that is Dippy Ellsy's first cousin.

Dippy happens to be on sale at Breeders Boutique....her cousin is all yours.




cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2013)

That reminds me I must plant some dippys b4 they all gone lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2013)

I keep seeing lovely pics of the Dippy, think I'll need to also give it a bash at some point.

Sunny morning here. We got our bloody neighbours coming over so got to stealth mode the greenhouse up a little bit today, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I'm gona invest in sum myself when I sort a little veg tent out for seeds and clones


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2013)

Morning fellows, I get a new car tomorrow yippy! Got two psychosis to chop this afternoon, again yippy. Got a quick turn around with the pots of the psychosis, booo! Oh well two out of three aint bad as they say.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> chronic livers


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2013)

Whatcha getting geez?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2013)

Aston Martin?

Hey DST - Your neighbors, are they Dutch or Brits or...? What do you do for fun?


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Whatcha getting geez?


astra 2.0 sri cdti sports tourer thingymijiggy, reps car,stelthy lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on the new whip, mr west!



Some baby pics to help start off a new page:

PAGE# 1,500 !!!!
(*if counting pages the 600 way)

Had to start with a new batch of s33ds as the high heat from the old hps bulb ended up cooking the germ'd s33ds I'd planted and put under the canopy of the flowering plants.
But it was just too hot for too long and they all went fallow.

So I aerated the soil in the cups after digging out the dead s33ds, and planted 11 different Extrema s33ds, dry, right out of the storage baggie and into the moist soil.
And just a little more than 48-hours later and there are 4 seedlings pushing up out of the soil, and I can see the soil in other cups beginning to stir from the depths.
The wife will be in charge of taking care of them while I'm gone, so will be setting up the humidty dome tonight, and she'll be e-mailing me pics of the wee ones while I'm away.

*_the haziness of the pics is because I snapped the pics through the plastic bread bags I'm using to keep moisture in_


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 28, 2013)

hey doobs whats up with some m1 closeup shots


----------



## ialan (Apr 28, 2013)

New OG kush Grow week 3


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 28, 2013)

watup crew, glad to be back here! have to work in a hr, so i can't make my Breeders Boutique grow out video. So I took some pics right now. plants are staying outside, and going to clone off them indoors under my t5, and flower under 2 600 hps. Plants are all breeders boutique, and sowed some new seeds from a friend, also heading to sf for only purple strains. Still trying to make my seeds too.
 last pic is pk from breeders boutique, will get some indoor pics too.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 28, 2013)

Whats up 6er's. Made it back from MI and my seedlings are dead. But everything else survived. So I can't complain. Some of my clones finnaly caught and started growing. I wrote most of them off so thats a plus. So now I'm going to start my liberty haze. And thats all my beans besides the container of bag seeds. I'm trying to hold out for the dog to come in bb. Any clues on how much longer.
My autoflower went crazy in 4 days. It doubled in size every way imaginable. I cant tell if the leaves are curling from heat,nutes, or just growing fast. All the other plants look great. I figure I'll give it some time to see if they uncurl more or what. Something tells me it's the leaves just not developing before the next set start.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's my OG Kush which was grown in soil under HPS 600w. I cut it at 8 weeks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;3mEZqlWXnss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mEZqlWXnss&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


This guy shoulda never stopped chapelles show.


----------



## ialan (Apr 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's my OG Kush which was grown in soil under HPS 600w. I cut it at 8 weeks.


How much dry weight did the og give you?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2013)

ialan said:


> How much dry weight did the og give you?


It was 180g wet ( in an 11L pot). I'll get 1.5 oz dry if I'm lucky!! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's the same clone in hydro NFT. Under HPS 600w also.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice plants.  What's the thing hanging? Looks like a microphone.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nice plants.  What's the thing hanging? Looks like a microphone.


Thats a thermostat for the fan speed controller to regulate air/temp/humidity. I hang it near the canopy.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2013)

Mic check one two one two 


fuck carrots.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nXhhAXjKmIU]http://youtu.be/nXhhAXjKmIU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> =youtube;3mEZqlWXnss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mEZqlWXnss&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen
> 
> 
> This guy shoulda never stopped chapelles show.



If you love dave you'll like this.
[video=youtube;84NjYRTHpfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84NjYRTHpfU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Dude, I'm loving this. ^^^ Awesome.


----------



## jonnynobody (Apr 28, 2013)

Chapelle is the MAN! One of the greatest comedians of my generation...truly epic.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Chapelle is the MAN! One of the greatest comedians of *jonny's* generation...truly epic.


Fixed that for you.
Gotta stay consistent!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fixed that for you.
> Gotta stay consistent!


I hope you get the new house soon 

I got a housewarming gift i wanna bring you


----------



## jonnynobody (Apr 28, 2013)

Good action


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 28, 2013)

happy sunday yakll, saw disco biscuits and shpongle at red rocks last night..... not really my bag but had a ton of fun anyway. hope everyones weekend is high and happy


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

gonna have to get some mango habanero wings here. got that craving that wont go away.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 28, 2013)

damn bro youve got my kinda craving....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> damn bro youve got my kinda craving....


those are so hot its crazy. to me anyway. im trying to up my hot food tolerance haha.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 28, 2013)

its very good for you actually, tons of antioxidants in hot food.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> gonna have to get some mango habanero wings here. got that craving that wont go away.


Just reminded me I gotta start my pepper seeds soaking in towels.

Datil
Black Pearl
Trinidad Scorpion Moruga
Fatalli
Ghost Chili
and one called Worlds Hottest Red pepper


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Just reminded me I gotta start my pepper seeds soaking in towels.
> 
> Datil
> Black Pearl
> ...


I should go see what the nursery has on hand. I should grow some this year. I have some like 25 gallon containers I bought a while back I could pot in. I'm from the Midwest, so we don't have a ton of options around here. Not much southern influence here yet...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I should go see what the nursery has on hand. I should grow some this year. I have some like 25 gallon containers I bought a while back I could pot in. I'm from the Midwest, so we don't have a ton of options around here. Not much southern influence here yet...


I bought Habanero plants from Home depot 2 yrs back.
It produced hundreds of red not orange chilis.
I thought well ok thats fine.
They were the nastiest tasting peppers I have ever eaten.

I buy my seeds of the net now and dont look back
Lots of farmers sell on ebay


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I bought Habanero plants from Home depot 2 yrs back.
> It produced hundreds of red not orange chilis.
> I thought well ok thats fine.
> They were the nastiest tasting peppers I have ever eaten.
> ...


I actually have some real good tomato seeds I should start, im waiting for my bud to veg so might as well do something else too... I have some "cowlick" tomato seeds I bought a couple years ago. supposed to be like some of the best tomaters.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I actually have some real good tomato seeds I should start, im waiting for my bud to veg so might as well do something else too... I have some "cowlick" tomato seeds I bought a couple years ago. supposed to be like some of the best tomaters.


I bought several tomato varieties a few yrs back, and never bought any since.
They always drop some in the pot or on the floor.
Next yr beginning of April new plants pop up.
I dont know what varieties I have till they start to bloom, but I like em all


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2013)

I started 10 different varieties of regional tomato seeds in a seed tray under a T-5 on Feb 1 and there are about 50 two feet tall plants in a raised planter box. I expect them to start flowering shortly.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I bought Habanero plants from Home depot 2 yrs back.
> It produced hundreds of red not orange chilis.
> I thought well ok thats fine.
> They were the nastiest tasting peppers I have ever eaten.
> ...


I've never grown habanero but I've grown 4 other types of peppers and they all went red if I left them on the plant long enough. Same thing with Habs maybe?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys. Question about seeds. I have some seeds from 'fathers' that were girls and hermied. Or just grew a ball or two. Either way... are those seeds going to be mostly female? I'm trying to figure out how many seeds to plant and my head is being done in. Didn't think it'd be so difficult. I was thinking of growing 10 plants and 6 strains, no reasons for the numbers really just kinda random.

I'm thinking: Psycho Killer, Grape Kush, PlushBerry x Purple Kush x GSOG, J-1der, CaseyBand x CB, OG Kush x Dog.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2013)

The grape kush are from whom? if me they are regs.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah you.  I ended up saving them. Planted a few of the others, 15 total. 5 PK, 2 OG x dog, 2 CaseyBand, 4 PlushBerry, 2 J1.


----------



## Californicater (Apr 28, 2013)

What up 600! 
I'm in a great mood. I came up on a fresh Co2 tank and regulator off Craigslist today for only $125! No haggling or bs and met a cool grower to trade some cuts with. As if the day wasn't good enough I grabbed some El Pollo Loco because I didn't feel like cooking after baking a bad ass coffee hash cake that is calling my name to eat the whole thing. 
Just ordered http://www.horticulturesource.com/hydrofarm-autopilot-analog-co2-controller-p12916 anyone use it? Didn't see any reviews online, but Hydrofarm stands by their warranties, and I've been nothing but satisfied with all my other hydrofarm equipment.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I've never grown habanero but I've grown 4 other types of peppers and they all went red if I left them on the plant long enough. Same thing with Habs maybe?


Habs start green then orange.

They were mislabeled or something.
It was a beautiful plant though!
She had literally HUNDREDS of peppers all over...huge wide bush.

The Bhut Jalokia (ghost chili plant will naturally mainline its-self when she starts flowering.

I am wondering though if I grow multiple chili varieties side bu side are they getting cross pollinated, and making different peppers?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 28, 2013)

DST said:


> ..........not to forget some dog in a broon bag (lucky it ain't dog shit in a brown bag). But it iiiiiz, the shizzzzz.


Made me think of this. http://youtu.be/cwI0gbGEyuI


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Habs start green then orange.
> 
> They were mislabeled or something.
> It was a beautiful plant though!
> ...


I've actually heard of red habaneros. I'm no expert on it that's for sure, but some guy was talking to me about his red habs, and I had to look it up and upon very limited internet research I found red ones... That doesn't mean its true though. I take what I find on the net with a grain of salt unless I research the hell out of it.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I bought Habanero plants from Home depot 2 yrs back.
> It produced hundreds of red not orange chilis.
> I thought well ok thats fine.
> They were the nastiest tasting peppers I have ever eaten.
> ...


Sucks I cant really have peppers anymore. I use to love them. I landed in the hospital last June from eating them.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2013)

well been busy this weekend back down the garden, getting ready to get sum veg in been turning the soil and that over fixed the green house windows that had blew out and filled the paths back up with chippings....

my blueberry dont seem to be growing fast for 3 weeks old i will get a few pics later also the stems are red/purpleish is this because my nutes are getting cold on a night or summit? as my room temps are spot on and only got ph'd water in the res


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

i always think that red stems come more from indica dominant plants.....people seem to think it's a deficiency though.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2013)

ok il get a few pics up in an hour or so im going to change the res they seem to be doing better with no nutes at the minute aswell leaves look better as i pulled the shit ones off


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

Most of my neighbours are Dutch, but the ones I share my level with are Dutch and Polish (man Dutch, wife Polish). Their little girl speaks Dutch, Polish, and English...

As for fun, it all depends, we go on activity holidays (cycling, walking, but always with some luxury thrown in for good measure). I like to quoff the odd beer or wine and hang out at my friends coffeeshop chiefing it up....among many other things.....i could go on but won't bore you.

EDIT, and strealthed everything up and we never even went out onto the roof terrace. I was impressed when they said they could smell my lavander outside our front door!!

GET A LAVANDER PLANT PEOPLE!!!! excellent for stealth.




Mohican said:


> Aston Martin?
> 
> Hey DST - Your neighbors, are they Dutch or Brits or...? What do you do for fun?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

DST said:


> Most of my neighbours are Dutch, but the ones I share my level with are Dutch and Polish (man Dutch, wife Polish). Their little girl speaks Dutch, Polish, and English...
> 
> As for fun, it all depends, we go on activity holidays (cycling, walking, but always with some luxury thrown in for good measure). I like to quoff the odd beer or wine and hang out at my friends coffeeshop chiefing it up....among many other things.....i could go on but won't bore you.
> 
> ...


There is a lavender farm down the road from my house. Makes me wonder what they are really farming  lol

Morning to you DST.

How's things?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I hope you get the new house soon
> 
> I got a housewarming gift i wanna bring you


Me likey housewarming gifts!

Forgot to mention that the title company & real estate broker never closed our file on the yellow house so, if they can get the stuff repaired quickly enough we might actually be closing on the same date (May 17th) and moving in starting May 22nd (contractors are always hungry for these kinds of quick pick-up jobs where they can throw a crew at it and be done in a day or less, especially this early in the construction season).

And will have room for any 600 members who're passing through to get off of I-5 and stop & rest and toke in safety, and get a bite to eat.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2013)

well heres the blues today 3 weeks they been in now on 18/6 and a week for the p kush


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2013)

I got some lavender after I saw a movie about a guy who inherits a vineyard in France from his uncle. The window sills in the house all have lavender on them and when he first moves in he throws it away. The next day he has scorpions in his bedroom and the French housekeeper tells him that the lavender keeps the scorpions away. I planted it hoping that it would provide bug repulsion in my garden. Not too sure that it is working though. Maybe it needs to be dried first.

Bonus is that it smells good too. Growing the Provence lavender to see if it is better at repelling bugs. 

The Mulanje had red stems and it was burned from over-feeding (hot super-soil):






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a pic of the red M1 plant grown from dababydroman's s33ds:
*_40 days of 12/12 light, and 30 days of actual flowering_








And here's a couple of mega-pics of the same plant:


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

I really was a bit excited this morning. I meant to type JASMINE!!!! lol.....yeh, althugh Lavander stinks, Jasmine reiks out the whole gaff....

Morning Bill, doing great, just got back from the pre-natal clinic for a check up. Wifey is all good, blood tests came back sweet, and she hasn't got syphilis (which is nice).

And we heard our little ones heart beat....DST turns into a big softy



billcollector99 said:


> There is a lavender farm down the road from my house. Makes me wonder what they are really farming  lol
> 
> Morning to you DST.
> 
> How's things?


We just had a house warming party at our friends house. We gave them a Money Plant (jade plant) as a gift. I like plants as gifts, and for us it's great as I don't have to go out and buy them (I am from Scotland after all, so I am a tight fisted barsteward!).



DoobieBrother said:


> Me likey housewarming gifts!
> 
> Forgot to mention that the title company & real estate broker never closed our file on the yellow house so, if they can get the stuff repaired quickly enough we might actually be closing on the same date (May 17th) and moving in starting May 22nd (contractors are always hungry for these kinds of quick pick-up jobs where they can throw a crew at it and be done in a day or less, especially this early in the construction season).
> 
> And will have room for any 600 members who're passing through to get off of I-5 and stop & rest and toke in safety, and get a bite to eat.


Looks like the Sour Cherry......



budolskie said:


> well heres the blues today 3 weeks they been in now on 18/6 and a week for the p kush





DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a pic of the red M1 plant grown from dababydroman's s33ds:
> *_40 days of 12/12 light, and 30 days of actual flowering_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

starting to get their swerve on now Bud.



budolskie said:


> well heres the blues today 3 weeks they been in now on 18/6 and a week for the p kush


What was the book called Mo, I read a book a while back about a guy who inherits a vineyard and drinks himself into oblivion, lol...I'll need to try and remember the book now!



Mohican said:


> I got some lavender after I saw a movie about a guy who inherits a vineyard in France from his uncle. The window sills in the house all have lavender on them and when he first moves in he throws it away. The next day he has scorpions in his bedroom and the French housekeeper tells him that the lavender keeps the scorpions away. I planted it hoping that it would provide bug repulsion in my garden. Not too sure that it is working though. Maybe it needs to be dried first.
> 
> Bonus is that it smells good too. Growing the Provence lavender to see if it is better at repelling bugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2013)

yes i think i went a bit fast diving in with nutes, think soon as the roots get out the bigger cubes they will fly.. might giv the bigger cubes a miss next time in the wilma like i have with them p kush.... 
day 42 tomorow on my soil and the bb sweet n sour is gona be lovely i wish i got sum cuts off her before i flipped


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2013)

Forgot to add the full pic...

What's left of my current grow, and the 11 Extrema seedlings (3cm tall and just over 3 days since they were dry s33ds):

*_the plants are a little bigger than they appear, it's just that they're viewed head-on instead of from the side to see the extreme dog leg in them under the screen. But they will be the last of my small plants! Getting back into a house means longer vegs for bigger girls, and it's going to be nice!_


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

looks like you got some clan members there Doobie!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2013)

The GGG:

Gooie Ganja Group

But they just burn spliffs in your front yard and puff-puff-pass it to the left.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

oh, book I mentioned above is by Paul Torday, and is called The Irresistable Inheritance of Wilberforce....good read, lots of wine caht in there if yer into that sort of thing.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2013)

Last few pics of the M1 before I head of to sleep:

























Good night!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2013)

well few pics on the soil day 41 of 12/12....

1st 6 pics the bb sweet n sour 
2nd 5 pics the bag seed purple kush 
and last 4 pics the bb smelly cherry


started flushing ready to bring down about the 14th


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 29, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well few pics on the soil day 41 of 12/12....
> 
> 1st 6 pics the bb sweet n sour
> 2nd 5 pics the bag seed purple kush
> ...


They look good. Good bud/leaf ratio. I think letting them yellow really has something to do with that. I don't personally, flush, but I do lower their nutes the last few weeks.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2013)

just gona give them ph water now till bout 8th or 9th then leave to dry up and chop, well see what they are like end of this there 7th week!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

smelly cherry looks a lot better now bud, and your sweet n sour has pink to it. mine has the same bud structure but no pink. I'd feed for a bit longer but that's just me


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2013)

might then give one or 2 more just gave them 3 ltrs each ph water last night... i cant wait for it like so im not buying the shite people say is lovely haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2013)

A bowl of the M1:


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning Bill, doing great, just got back from the pre-natal clinic for a check up. Wifey is all good, blood tests came back sweet, and she hasn't got syphilis (which is nice).
> 
> And we heard our little ones heart beat....DST turns into a big softy


Just wait till you feel a kick. I'm real happy for you pal. 3 cheers for no syphilis. 15 weeks on Thursday yeah?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

I know, I said to Mrs D, can we not just have it now! Bored waiting already, it's like one of Dons sativa's, lmfao....

anyway, it's 14 weeks this Thursday, i was getting all ahead of myself in the last post.

Queens - Kings day tomorrow. We get a new King, the fukktard. And he get's a nice 850,000 euro tax free salary (equivalent to about a 2million salary after taxes), and that doesn't get spent on security or travel, that is pocket money! not a bad job if you get born into it...sorry "mini D" whatever you may be, that's not the life you are getting pal, you'll be working like I was at 13! haha (supporting their crippled old man!)


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

and I know not many people visit the Rooftop thread, but here's my compost box thats been doing it's thing over the last few months. 

Ooooh, CompostPronicle.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't know nothing about a rooftop thread. Funny about getting ahead of yourself on the timing D. You had thrown me for a loop. The wait is ridiculous.

You are gonna be such a softie. I can already see it. DST wrapped securely around little D's finger.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

that's what "her indoors" said as well, lol. She's gonna be fukkin hardcore though so the wee blighter needs someone on it's side (step in the fave - Papa!) I like being the favourite, haha.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know nothing about a rooftop thread. .


only exclusive people are in the know, lmfao....here's the link chap, it's like the back office for the 600 club, haha:
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam.html


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 29, 2013)

some old but new video, [video=youtube;PYRW_VTfg0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYRW_VTfg0A&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 29, 2013)

at 3:25 is smelly fingerz


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 29, 2013)

lol got a shit load of bb videos, need to rewire my phone, as it took a hr to down load 4mins of video! wiil get more done here's a video i uploaded by mistake [video=youtube;N20dWHH7maI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N20dWHH7maI[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I've actually heard of red habaneros. I'm no expert on it that's for sure, but some guy was talking to me about his red habs, and I had to look it up and upon very limited internet research I found red ones... That doesn't mean its true though. I take what I find on the net with a grain of salt unless I research the hell out of it.


These looked kinda like Habs, but red and way smaller.
They had some orgainc earthy taste, but it was really strong and GROSS.
Even cooked they were terrible.
I gave a lb bag to a friend and he said he ruined his dinner with them and threw the whole bag out lol.


jhod58vw said:


> Sucks I cant really have peppers anymore. I use to love them. I landed in the hospital last June from eating them.


Damn that sux bro!
Are you allergic, or do you have an ulcer or something?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

I had a ghost chili plant 

Had to leave it behind when we moved ;(


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

Ah I love the people on this thread. What a great group. 
I gots me some outside stuff to do but wanted to say heya. The tall bp is knocking my socks off, I want one of those in every window of the house  WARNING "may attract stoners" lol good shite!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I had a ghost chili plant
> 
> Had to leave it behind when we moved ;(


Well time to grow some new ones now


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Well time to grow some new ones now


Maybe when it gets warmer up here.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe when it gets warmer up here.


they need like 3 months flower time, sooner the better


_*Bhut Jolokia is the hottest chili pepper in the world *_(not anymore)_* and can cause pain for up to 30 minutes with just one seed. If you decide you want to grow this amazing little chili during the summer, then be warned. Not only is Bhut Jolokia spicy, it is also very difficult to grow. It takes 90 days to harvest a green pepper which is spicy. 120 days will give you a ripe pepper that is at full heat capacity. If you are a serious gardener looking for a challenging project, then Bhut Jolokia will be perfect for you. Here are the basic steps for growing Bhut Jolokia:*_


----------



## supchaka (Apr 29, 2013)

I was told my peppers would die in winter but they been going a couple years now. A jalepeno and Serrano. The other 2 did die in winter


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I was told my peppers would die in winter but they been going a couple years now. A jalepeno and Serrano. The other 2 did die in winter


I can keep mine alive till december, but Jan they all look terrible and most are dead


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

G.r.e.e.n.h.o.u.s.e.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey DST - Happy news on the syphilis! 

I went to the Urology doc for a pain and he gave me some antibiotics. It was a general type but it can also be used for gonorrhea so I told my wife she gave me gonorrhea. She didn't like the joke :O 

The book/movie is called A Good Year. If you like wine, France, and cranky cool Uncles, you will like the movie. It is not great but has some great moments.

Compost is looking nice! My compost pile is just a home for every bug in the neighborhood with an occasional squirrel digging in for some goodies.

When you pop seeds do you use RO water? What pH? Do you add anything?


Thanks for letting me visit the club!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 29, 2013)

that thing Is red huh doobs, almost makes me think I sent you a M1 X BMF.. but I haven't seen an all red bmf either.. and I didn't think I had that cross when I sent them to you? hmm ill send you some of those anyways though. and try to make M1 f2's this season. how long have you had those seeds? I need to start writeing shit down..


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 29, 2013)

helloooooo (echo) (echo) (echo). who turned out the lights in the 6?


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 29, 2013)

I dare not wonder astray, in the grimey ghettos of "new posts" ok im bored, maybe I will.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

Uh... be careful out there.


----------



## Californicater (Apr 30, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> I dare not wonder astray, in the grimey ghettos of "new posts" ok im bored, maybe I will.


Find anything good?


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2013)

ph, what the "ph"uck is that? lol....Actually I don't own a ph meter. I just use tap water, I soak a paper towel, put s33ds in towel and then inside a ziplock bag. Pop them on top of the Bose sound system for a day or so (nice gentle heat coming from that), then when tap roots have cracked I put them in starter soil that has tap water added to it.

I think my wife would punch me if I tried that joke on her.....(she has a good punch as well, she fought in the South African Muay Thai Championship!)



Mohican said:


> Hey DST - Happy news on the syphilis!
> 
> I went to the Urology doc for a pain and he gave me some antibiotics. It was a general type but it can also be used for gonorrhea so I told my wife she gave me gonorrhea. She didn't like the joke :O
> 
> ...






MORNING 6ERS! ITS PARTY TIME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

dude I just popped an ambien and I feel woozy the words are moveing on the screan theyre all wavy woaah ima hit my joint


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2013)

not sure what an "ambien" is....as long as it's not a trouser tent


----------



## mountainloveNW (Apr 30, 2013)

got 3 dutch treat in right now, these pics were a couple days after i started flowering, started flowering on the 11th of april. 3 1/2 gallon pots, coco


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

whipped up some..? cheese?







what ever the fuck you wanna call this, its tasty as hell!


----------



## Californicater (Apr 30, 2013)

DST said:


> not sure what an "ambien" is....as long as it's not a trouser tent


It's a sleep aid. Tha would be funny if it were a boner pill, would have to question what he meant by hitting his joint


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

yes a sleep aid it makes you feel all dreamy .. I guess it didn't work cause I wasn't really trying to go to sleep I just been watching tv. it didn't really make me tired or anything though idk maybe a lil? and I laughed at that comment dst hah


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good what ever 6er's. I woke up early so I hooked up my exhaust fan to the cool tube and rechecked for darkness. It seems better now. Here some pics of my girls on 12/12. There's a full pic and up close pic of each one. The first 3 are jack herer,2 kalishnikova ,1 bigbang.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 30, 2013)

Forgot the family photo!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 30, 2013)

bx1 bud pics''dog'' also first plant in bucket is dpq


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

nice stuff 209. you going to take that smelly fingerez soon?

Dababydroman! inbox is full fella.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice stuff 209. you going to take that smelly fingerez soon?
> 
> Dababydroman! inbox is full fella.


I chopped it last month, got more seeds going of it too. Was a fat yeilder for sure


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 30, 2013)

time to smoke some southern charm!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I chopped it last month, got more seeds going of it too. Was a fat yeilder for sure


good good  sorry if you mentioned in the vid, i can;t watch with sound at work lol.

what you make of the smoke?


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

cleared it


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

ay doobs I figured it out.




Originally Posted by *dababydroman* guess the seeds never made it? id like to try again in a more discreet way if your still willing to sample some seeds.. got some fresh ones that need sampling. 
Nothing showed up, unfortunately, but would love a crack at growing them.
Messages here are monitored.
Feel free to e-mail me at:


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

I sent you the M1 X BMF


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good good  sorry if you mentioned in the vid, i can;t watch with sound at work lol.
> 
> what you make of the smoke?


 didn't have a strong smell, till you broke up the buds, had a great taste, that's for sure, and purple hairs too. 1 to 10 I give a 8, on this seed. Doing 4 more smelly fingers and will post up pics soon. This morning I was writing reviews about BB strains on breeders boutique web site. Will do the rest of my write up's soon, as that's the lest I can do for a Breeders Boutique, because they always takes care of me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

repping the cause 209 ! thanks man. glad you liked it. it's not leaving my stable for a while for sure. there's some pretty big swings in variation in the f1's one was done in about 4.5 to 5 weeks but wasn't all that one was almost 14 and the one which was kept is 11. yours looked much like that one.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

replied, preciate it


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

I may have to hop on this pr0n train pretty soon.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

man, so I injured my self while skateboarding, stretch the tendons in my knee gunna be out for a few weeks. should give me some time to relax read a few books and plan out what im really gunna do in the garden this year


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I may have to hop on this pr0n train pretty soon.


please do this thread will start going threw withdraws if it doesn't get some pron soon


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am a slow trimmer, and thats what Ill be doing ALLLLL day, with breaks.
Trim, walk the dog, trim, pick up kids...trim, eat, trim, dishes, trim......
So many small buds and time because my bulbs burned out and I ended up flowering with 400 mh bulbs lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 30, 2013)

dpq from breeders boutique. done outdoors from March and April


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

so is it true that seeds only last 3 years or so? I keep mine at about 73 degrees or so room temp in a droor? do yall refrigerate yalls?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> so is it true that seeds only last 3 years or so? I keep mine at about 73 degrees or so room temp in a droor? do yall refrigerate yalls?


I have heard most seem to keep em in fridge in raw rice to keep moisture out.
I havent done this and am going to now since I have some 3 yr almost old ones now.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> so is it true that seeds only last 3 years or so? I keep mine at about 73 degrees or so room temp in a droor? do yall refrigerate yalls?


I keep mine in the fridge. They can be kept forever in the right conditions. There is a world s33d bank on either the north or south pole, they got shiz on lock.









Ahhh I'll get my pic skills back soon enough 


Flowers of a different kind.








Testing out my compost on old seed. Working fine so far. Oh I got the lab results back, pretty alkaline but all other numbers are good,, no nitrogen showed up and Im sure its being used atm for the actual composting process.




Blue Pit.




3D




?p x BnS






?p x SB2







Small MVK








BnS x SB1








BnS x BnS









Poopy pics

BnS x SB2
can also see a late nanner thrown out.







More shit.
MVK


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OLLo_J0h8wE]http://youtu.be/OLLo_J0h8wE[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

Puppy pron. my two guys are a month old


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Puppy pron. my two guys are a month old



postcard cmnonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, too cute


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 30, 2013)

the chernobyl and la kush and...ehhhem the deep purple in the shop right now are by far the best buds of this year.....il snap a group shot. hold on.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 30, 2013)

LA KUSH
deep purple

chernobyl


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> View attachment 2637960LA KUSH
> View attachment 2637962deep purple
> 
> View attachment 2637964chernobyl



way to go man! nice pretty colors.


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 30, 2013)

believe it or not the room got to 45 degrees one night and boom. purple


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 30, 2013)

and thanks mate


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 30, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> believe it or not the room got to 45 degrees one night and boom. purple


i miss the cold weather, damn! temps got out of hand around here recently, daytime hit 88F


----------



## cannabiscult (Apr 30, 2013)

yea i grew up in weather like that, not a single day here over 78 in years........but it does get -15


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 30, 2013)

Already been 90 here one day. My electricity bill is going to be so stupid this summer =\ 

That Cher looks so delicious!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello 6, some nice pr0n here. Not much going on here just another day for me, guess I did harvest today. Should end up with right around 2 ozs, fingers crossed lol.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice Gigs looking good bro.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 30, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals? Its filling up under the 600. Be cloning this weekend and 12/12 by next week.View attachment 2638346View attachment 2638347


----------



## budolskie (Apr 30, 2013)

Well wake n bake on the blue, think my sweet n sour could be coming down this weekend ready for my birthday next Sunday as I don't wana be buying shite and wasting my birthday money on it haha, looking the closet to done but might buy a scope today to keep checking, maybe just cut a branch or 2 off so I got a nice smoke for it


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

Nice quiet day yesterday for celebrating our new King. Weather turned out not so great but still managed to burn a few things on the BBQ!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 1, 2013)

I wish I was the king


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

pics from last nights chop for tha 6 hundy:

BB's Psycho killer x livers (uk clone only)
View attachment 2638686View attachment 2638687View attachment 2638688
Sweet n Sour : BB's smelly cherry x Chem dawg / Sour D and something lse i keep forgetting, think its lemon larry?!
View attachment 2638689View attachment 2638690View attachment 2638691


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful don, oh and good morning 6. 

I'm a lil upset as not a single bean popped from the fairy . I hope the last 2 blue pits and the other skxdb pop if not I'm going to be sad.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Have a great one 6.


----------



## dababydroman (May 1, 2013)

hey so who bred phycho killer? tga subcool?


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

eh? no, he has a strain with a similar name I think, but the Pyscho Killer came from Mr West. Named after the Talking Heads song and because it has a Mix of Exodus Psychosis and Jack the Ripper....



dababydroman said:


> hey so who bred phycho killer? tga subcool?


----------



## justlearning73 (May 1, 2013)

Morning 600,
I have nothing to show right now. I had to shut down for a while. Just got me an email to let me know I will be up and running again soon. Cant wait for my new beans to arrive. I got Dog (DUH), Deep Psycosis, and Dippy Ellsy. Have a great one all.


----------



## dababydroman (May 1, 2013)

DST said:


> eh? no, he has a strain with a similar name I think, but the Pyscho Killer came from Mr West. Named after the Talking Heads song and because it has a Mix of Exodus Psychosis and Jack the Ripper....


yeea im just confused because on the BB section in sea of seeds I clicked pk and the before the description it says tga subcool


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

it's confusing if you only read the first sentence, but if you read the whole description its pretty clear.....


dababydroman said:


> yeea im just confused because on the BB section in sea of seeds I clicked pk and the before the description it says tga subcool


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/StJS51d1Fzg Enough said.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

I have a problem guys!!!


the RH today is 16% and has been like this along with in the 90*+ mark for a while now.
I am drying and I cant trim fast enough.
The stuff left hanging (8 plants) are wayyyyyy over dried and turn to dust basically when I try to trim it.
Is there ANY way to revive it?
Or do I need to make it all into hash at this point?


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Step one, only harvest what you can trim at the time.
step 2, you could de-stem and put the buds into something sealed then add some fan leaves and check in a few hrs or so, moisture content will be restored.


Then again its nice having a good bit of hash around,,, and its much easier than trimming lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Step one, only harvest what you can trim at the time.
> step 2, you could de-stem and put the buds into something sealed then add some fan leaves and check in a few hrs or so, moisture content will be restored.


I was expecting a week or so drying time thern temps went up 15+ and humidity dropped 20 points and this is where I am.

I hope this works, thanx bro!


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Even with stable conditions, I try to only chop down what I can handle at the time.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

Same here. I chop a branch or two at a time. Just in case. It's not like my grow is remote or something. Just gotta walk into the other room to chop another branch or two.

I'd put everything in a bin or something with a bunch of leaves. Like whodat said.


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2013)

Worst case is shit trim them but get them jarred in the proper time. Trim as you go from there


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Worst case is shit trim them but get them jarred in the proper time. Trim as you go from there


this wind is the problem, and my trim helper flaked on me too.
gonna do staggered grows from now on when in soil indoor
]

I uust didnt realize the humidity was so extreme, and when I went out to check on em they were turning to dust when I squeezed them


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Bud pr0n looking amazing 


I wanted to show you all the garlic I just harvested. I had 2~ 5 gallon buckets with three plants in the in the little building I grow in. Helps keeps buck away and when its done you get fresh home grown garlic! 

They got quite crispy while I was gone so I decided to dig them up, and to my surprise they produced lol. I got some monster garlic plants growing around here.... Its growing all over the property


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 1, 2013)

Hey D, did I see the dog is in stock on my weekly check. If so Tuesday I get to place an order for that and a couple others. Just in time!


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> this wind is the problem, and my trim helper flaked on me too.
> gonna do staggered grows from now on when in soil indoor
> View attachment 2639239]



excuse me for asking a dumb question,,,, but if wind is an issue cant you just turn the fan off? or point it in another direction? When drying I NEVER want wind blowing on the buds directly but rather blowing AROUND them.
Oh and why only stagger soil and not hydro? 
Dont smash me, bass


----------



## HydroGp (May 1, 2013)

Hey 6ers.. Hope u are all good! 22days of 12/12 and things are getting buds´y 
Hope your internet can handle my Jizz ! 
Critical KushLemon skunk strange looking leaves. Something went wrong somewhere.Pure kush
wwxbb
Godberry
And omg its a she wanna be male is male with sacks nasty thingie going into the garden for pollen harvest  Feminized Blueberry Headband 
Shit i wish i could make better use of my time and spend it here. But darn e.t i have to be at work in 5 hours.. Goodnight folks!


----------



## Javadog (May 1, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2639360


Very healthy!

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 1, 2013)

Sorry Jig, posted in the wrong thread.














well got 2 Herijuanas, 4 Casey Jones x ?, 4 Smelly Cherrys x ?, 3 PineApple chucks, 2 double dreams, 2 Cheese pies seeds pop soil. Also have a friend on here shooting me. Some Breeders boutique seeds. Think there Deep psychosis?? old pics of Smelly Fingerz outdoors
View attachment 2639099View attachment 2639100
View attachment 2639101View attachment 2639105
View attachment 2639106View attachment 2639107


----------



## method2mymadness (May 1, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a problem guys!!!
> 
> 
> the RH today is 16% and has been like this along with in the 90*+ mark for a while now.
> ...


Ok here's my method as I dry inside my flower room with black poly around the hanging buds. They dry quick it.sucks sometimes go to bed wet wake up.completly.dry ......grab a few rubber maid totes something big with lid toss all ur stuff in them when the get to dry the moisture in the larger stalk usually put u back to where u need to be if they feel to wet rehang them I use clothes hangers and cut like 12 inch branches and hang them on the close hanger makes a smaller space more workable
Ime ripped so sorry for some spelling and unwanted periods


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Evening 6er's, hope everyone had a good day. Just a lil update for ya guys on some of my faves. 

First up we have g13xwwxbg, she is foxtailing everywhere 



Next we have Gigabud who just started flowering


Next is hazexwwxbg, who will be going down in a about 10 days or so


and then finally momma said son grow a bush so I did just that 
og kush day 70, took some cuts and put her into flower today at 36" lol, she is going to get huge!

She took to the new mix quite well


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 1, 2013)

Damn giggles that one is a stocky fugger. Probably wont stretch much either.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

ok so I took some tp and wet it and shredded it up and threw the pieces around the totes over the buds and covered for 4 hrs.
They are all workable now and I thank all the cool peeps who helped me.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Damn giggles that one is a stocky fugger. Probably wont stretch much either.


Haha ya that's the girl in my new soil mix, I guess it worked out in my favor 

I'm hoping she don't stretch a whole lot cuz I've only got 7' to work wtih lol....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

Being that it is an OG, you are more than likely gonna get a large stretch imho


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2013)

Gona cry me self to sleep just got out cop shop and they took my 3 girls woke me up at bedroom window saying they could smell and were getting dogs if a didn't open door so lost my gear and plants for a caution proper sick I am


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2013)

They took the Wilma?! Sucks man sorry to hear


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2013)

dam,that sucks ass bud,hope the best for ya.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Being that it is an OG, you are more than likely gonna get a large stretch imho


Ya that's what I was afraid of lol. My las OG fucking exploded last time I switched her and she was only 22", I'm really wondering what's gonna happen with her.



budolskie said:


> Gona cry me self to sleep just got out cop shop and they took my 3 girls woke me up at bedroom window saying they could smell and were getting dogs if a didn't open door so lost my gear and plants for a caution proper sick I am


Fuck bud that sucks brotha, sorry to hear that. Wish you the best man


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2013)

No not my wilma and good gear lucky enough I still have the blue and wilma going, just my magnetic 600 a shade filter pots and my 3 baby's the bastards haha but caution for personal use is ok I suppose. Just gutted about the equipment I have lost starting over again sucks


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

Damn bud that sux!
Glad you arent in any trouble at least.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2013)

what up 600,just fill like posting a few pics...2010 grow room(FF soil/nutes)non og grow. I think im going back to full on soil.2013 grow room(soiless mix/compost tea/cns17 grow/bloom) all og grow,i like my og,but time to switch it up.....these have around 2-3 more weeks left,then the VERT lights go in,clean somethings up,git new round of plants going,get back to the basics...


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

genuity said:


> what up 600,just fill like posting a few pics...2010 grow room(FF soil/nutes)non og grow. I think im going back to full on soil.2013 grow room(soiless mix/compost tea/cns17 grow/bloom) all og grow,i like my og,but time to switch it up.....these have around 2-3 more weeks left,then the VERT lights go in,clean somethings up,git new round of plants going,get back to the basics...


Basics is where it's at  A lot of people over complicate this hobby and that's when they have problems.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 2639845

ISO waSh HASH OIL made from leftover trim


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I tried iso last time and I fucked it up big time lol. Haven't found a good guide on how to do it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried ISO a couple times, it came out nice, wasn't pretty, but smoked nice.
Last time I tried, I had gone to the head shop, gotten replacement screens for grinders of different diameters, not knowing what jar I would try it on, and when my son came to visit, I had him sitting here for almost an hour and half, shaking room temp popcorn, and got almost .3g of amber pretty looking shit that smokes like I don't know what!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I tried iso last time and I fucked it up big time lol. Haven't found a good guide on how to do it properly.


Here ya go: https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Damn that post was pulled from a deep min ago, like what 3-4 months.

Thanks bill that's where I went like 3 months ago lol, but thanks for the link again.

I'm not sure where bak pulled that one out of his ass from haha


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

Just trying to help my friend. 
I mean, it was 3 months ago, so it IS possible you forgot, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

Spring has sprung. Finally warming up, up here.



The crazy part is, 70 up here feels like 90 back at home!!


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Just trying to help my friend.
> I mean, it was 3 months ago, so it IS possible you forgot, lol.





billcollector99 said:


> Spring has sprung. Finally warming up, up here.
> 
> View attachment 2639943
> 
> The crazy part is, 70 up here feels like 90 back at home!!


lol knowing me I can forget pretty easily, I smoke a lot of weed and when I mean a lot, I mean A LOT lol.

Hell ya dude it's been warming up here to. I'm stoked to get my outdoor going 

Oh and thanks man for trying to help out, hope all is well with ya bill


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

Its going. Just vegging these plants out. I can't wait till i get a hps so I can start flowering, lol.



They reek already, and are still vegging. I can only imagine what they are gonna be like with buds.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Looking good bro, so why don't you ever come through my thread?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

Never knew you had one... Guess I could ask the same of you. lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Haha shit I guess I never new you had one either, my bad bro my bad lol

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/628580-giggles-garden-eden-join-me.html

There lol


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 1, 2013)

You guys are right about those OG's. I think my last started flower at 22" as well. Had I not tied down the top she would have definitely finished at over 5 ft!


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> You guys are right about those OG's. I think my last started flower at 22" as well. Had I not tied down the top she would have definitely finished at over 5 ft!


Ya that's what I'm worried about lol. I'm very afraid she is going to become huge and huge fast lol

I'll figure something out I always do


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

Throw a screen on her.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

You know I do have a 20x24 screen, hmm wonder what I can rig up.


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2013)

No wake n bake sick busy day a head tryi g to get sum new stuff together


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Smoking one for you bud, I know it's not the same but I hate to see a brotha down.

Fuck the cops, we aren't doing anything wrong, were not out raising hell or selling poison to kids, were growing a plant and reaping the benefits from it.


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Next grow here I come!


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2013)

Well sum time you up and sum time u down and when u down it seems like u never gona be up again but life goes on bud il live to grow again, fuck them what's the worst that can happen I think already has will only be same and court next time which can't be much worse haha


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about yesterday Budolskie. You'll bounce back lad!


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2013)

Ii that's it a bet there's plenty more to lose in future haha the fucking nobs but I done best thing a think by opening door when they threating with dogs and warrant least council might not hear now since its not a proper bust 1st thing they asking was to see if a had the levy rigged that was me thinking they no the cant do out for what's there if they asking that straight away....
well lucky a got couple on veg and few spare bits just need a ballast off my m8 and it will be going again today or tomoz haha time is money


----------



## Guzias1 (May 2, 2013)

hey 6ers! sooo, a local recommended this burgundy to me. says she is an excellent oil maker..
she is taking to the new feed schedule pretty well. 

here she is just two weeks into flower, spewing out crystals everywhere!


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 2, 2013)

My dads coming from Fl today on his way back. I'm sending him home with 3 clones a jackherer for his back yard. 20 years later he decides to take up smoking again, of course he hits me up! It must be his new woman. I like her all ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

something tells me buds already back home toking a doob of some sweet n sour and potting on a couple of cuts of some BB's goodness  

[video=youtube_share;WiX7GTelTPM]http://youtu.be/WiX7GTelTPM[/video]
Fuck the police!


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

Noice!!!!!!! Politie kutwijf!


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

rumoured to be one of the Earths Strongest Strains

DOG!!


























Deep Blue F4 - not sure why more people are not growing this strain.































Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

sweet hey zues and the orphans look at the fucking frost on that. 

i hear those pips are on sale til friday


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Gona cry me self to sleep just got out cop shop and they took my 3 girls woke me up at bedroom window saying they could smell and were getting dogs if a didn't open door so lost my gear and plants for a caution proper sick I am


Sorry to here. That's why I grow the fuck out of my house. If I get caught . It won't be for 20 plants plus me and the wife got cards for 99 plants


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 2, 2013)

old pics of Smelly Fingerz Shoots out to Breeders Boutique for my 2013 outdoor grow and friends. As I gave clones to only close friends of mine. My boy's Blue pits are just about done, so will take some pics today for sure! Frost everywhere and only grown outdoors.


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 2, 2013)

That dog has a funny leaf structure like it was thinking about foxtailing or had a lot of N. Real pretty bud. Did all of the Dog's have leaves like that or just the one? I don't know how normal it is cause I'm only starting my second run, but my OG made all kinds of funny leaves (like a reveg's first leaves) and foxtailing. Not sure if it was genetics, my dumbass adding too much N, or the iddy bitty light leak I developed. 

I'm gonna be sitting on the front porch waiting for UPS until they get here guys... My tent, fan, and filter are scheduled to arrive!!! I'm so excited to get my babes a little more room. They don't like being this cramped!


----------



## fr3d12 (May 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Gona cry me self to sleep just got out cop shop and they took my 3 girls woke me up at bedroom window saying they could smell and were getting dogs if a didn't open door so lost my gear and plants for a caution proper sick I am


Sorry to hear man.
That's a sickener.
How did you get caught,Did they smell your girl from outside or what?


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.







*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 2, 2013)

Also my seeds that popped where from the seed pic up top. Most will be forced flowered in 5 gallon outside buckets and some will go indoors and main outdoor grow. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.
> 
> ...


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.





*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> something tells me buds already back home toking a doob of some sweet n sour and potting on a couple of cuts of some BB's goodness
> 
> [/video]
> Fuck the police!


[video=youtube;7YgyYE1f3Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YgyYE1f3Lo[/video]


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

A lot of OG based strains have strange leaf growth from what I have seen. I am trying to figure out which pic you mean as they all look fairly normal to me (even for an og strain), lol. A lot of OG based strains seem to produce a lot of 3 blade fan leaves, and occassionaly the odd deform as well.

All the Dogs I run are from clone from the dog Momma.



DrKingGreen said:


> That dog has a funny leaf structure like it was thinking about foxtailing or had a lot of N. Real pretty bud. Did all of the Dog's have leaves like that or just the one? I don't know how normal it is cause I'm only starting my second run, but my OG made all kinds of funny leaves (like a reveg's first leaves) and foxtailing. Not sure if it was genetics, my dumbass adding too much N, or the iddy bitty light leak I developed.
> 
> I'm gonna be sitting on the front porch waiting for UPS until they get here guys... My tent, fan, and filter are scheduled to arrive!!! I'm so excited to get my babes a little more room. They don't like being this cramped!
> View attachment 2640369View attachment 2640370


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2013)

Smoking on this cut that was labelled DJ Shorts Blueberry.
Smells and tastes like maybe Bubba kush or something though.
Rally relaxing high that creeps up and you dont know you are high till you start to forget what you are doing several times and feel sleepy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

hey clubberz, hope yall doing well on this fine sunshiney day. 
Does anyone know if having large of amounts of TCH in your blood system thins the blood like coumadin / warfarin does?


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Smoking on this cut that was labelled DJ Shorts Blueberry.
> Smells and tastes like maybe Bubba kush or something though.
> Rally relaxing high that creeps up and you dont know you are high till you start to forget what you are doing several times and feel sleepy.


Dude you wouldn't believe what showed up in my mail box! That damn drunk fairy came back to me lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude you wouldn't believe what showed up in my mail box! That damn drunk fairy came back to me lol.


Really?
I had a friend mail me a mover that got returned as well, and took a long time to get back to him.
Damn Post Office here is REALLY screwed up!


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Really?
> I had a friend mail me a mover that got returned as well, and took a long time to get back to him.
> Damn Post Office here is REALLY screwed up!


I'll see if I can get the fairy to fly again. See if the wings have been fixed.


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll see if I can get the fairy to fly again. See if the wings have been fixed.


Awesome bro!


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey clubberz, hope yall doing well on this fine sunshiney day.
> Does anyone know if having large of amounts of TCH in your blood system thins the blood like coumadin / warfarin does?


I really don't think it does. My opinion is based on nothing I can think of... but I'd bet a lot of money it does not. Expert advice lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

DST said:


> rumoured to be one of the Earths Strongest Strains
> 
> DOG!!
> 
> ...


How would you compare the f3's to the f4's?

I have some i might pop


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2013)

Bud is back home baked as fuck debating when to put them back in got everything I need again, what's worst that can happen havin 4 in this time tho.
think we been grassed my m8 door went hour before mine last night and got 4 times amount of my plants but just flipped to 12/12 his were so no smell.. So we are a bit curious at the min also do u think police will tell council I had them in... That's my only worry if the council come and want a look and I've already set up again... Fuck the police il never stop growing


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

This is the first f4 I have ran, Bill, and this was ahead of the others I planted because when I trimmed the last lot, this bean already had its tail sticking out. The f4s do all have a very similar look, and this one has the same flower structure and nice blackcurrant cherry smell to it. Also very stout, and looks like a reasonably early finisher too....which puts me in a dilema as I will be away for a while...


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

Realised I hadn't even answered your question, well I did but it was kind of hidden. Basically I am finding them more uniformed than the f3's, but they still have an annoying trait of producing the odd albino plant....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Bud is back home baked as fuck debating when to put them back in got everything I need again, what's worst that can happen havin 4 in this time tho.
> think we been grassed my m8 door went hour before mine last night and got 4 times amount of my plants but just flipped to 12/12 his were so no smell.. So we are a bit curious at the min also do u think police will tell council I had them in... That's my only worry if the council come and want a look and I've already set up again... Fuck the police il never stop growing


Does the council give you warning so you can break down before they come? if not its best to get your stuff broken down and cleaned up because you dont want to go to jail and get a record. I have been in similar siituation having to tear all my gear down get rid of it. Its heartbreaking, one of the hardest things i have gone through. When your safe think about how your grow op will be less conspicuous.. invest in better noise control and odor contol and dont tell ANYONE that your growing again. Please think about your future.


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2013)

Yes better order control, no I've never answered to council when I had out in I pay my council tax weekly so they see me all the time just been thinking I wait couple days and maybe ring my housing officer when I think off summit to say and see if anything is mentioned.


I don't think they will ever send to jail for 4 plants no matter how many times but unsure uk law is shite


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey clubberz, hope yall doing well on this fine sunshiney day.
> Does anyone know if having large of amounts of TCH in your blood system thins the blood like coumadin / warfarin does?


Of all the thc side affects I have seen, thinning the blood is not one of them. There aren't any other chemicals in there that cause this either I have discovered. It does speed up your heart rate though, so for trauma or open wounds, it is not an ideal pain suppressant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Of all the thc side affects I have seen, thinning the blood is not one of them. There aren't any other chemicals in there that cause this either I have discovered. It does speed up your heart rate though, so for trauma or open wounds, it is not an ideal pain suppressant.


Thanks for your response Dr.
The reason im so very curious about this is because i have had 2 surgerys in the last 2 days.I made sure i did not take any blood thinning herbs/food/medications for these procedures. The only thing i did do was Vape and eat a very heavy dose of medibles.
The wound , even after being cauterized burst open in the middle of the night leaving me covered in blood. An artery popped open. 
I was able to control the bleeding and it clotted after a half an hour. 
The next day during the closure surgery of the wound the Doctor again was having a hell of a time controlling the bleeding. He kept asking me if i had taken a variety of different herbs and meds that i did not take. The only thing i know was heavy in my blood stream was TCH. 
I appreciate the information about the herb and open wound pain control. Im headed out now to pick up some vicodin. Fukin hate the shit but the pain is quite severe.


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 2, 2013)

8 hours later I'm still sitting on the front porch, I'm sun burnt, the dog is covered with mesquito bites and fleas, and I think I'm suffering from dehydration... Where the hell is this UPS truck!?!?!? Most of that was a joke. The dog is only covered in poo cause he decided to roll around in it though hahaha

Edit: And sorry about that the wound man. That's terrible. What was the operation for? I had a hell of a time with my hurnea healing because I was so active (was dating a freak at the timelol). Eventually I was told to not leave the couch for 10 days


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Yes better order control, no I've never answered to council when I had out in I pay my council tax weekly so they see me all the time just been thinking I wait couple days and maybe ring my housing officer when I think off summit to say and see if anything is mentioned.
> 
> 
> I don't think they will ever send to jail for 4 plants no matter how many times but unsure uk law is shite


This may seem like a retaded question... but is moving to a new location a possibility?


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> This may seem like a retaded question... but is moving to a new location a possibility?



i have my wilma in another location at the minute so its not all bad just a bit more for my self in here haha


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 2, 2013)

TENT IS HERE AND SET UP!!!! I'm like teen in a porno shop right now guys =D I did a decent review on the tent on my sig link if any of you guys were thinking about picking up an 8 x 4 x 7. Great quality for $189!


----------



## Javadog (May 2, 2013)

Great news. I expect good things. :0)

JD


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 2, 2013)

First time purchasing the real deal and not building my own filter. I remove this white thing right? Looks like it's just there for protection.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

Leave the white sleeve on it. It is another filter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

no, dont remove the white filter foam screen, it helps keep the charcoally elements in will keep dust off your plants . 
I recommend it being inside your tent and just hanging it from the top rods, its easy to hang it up there..then run the ducting out one of your top ducting holes .... Thats how i run my filters in my tents. skin cancer surgery. congratulations on the new gear.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no, dont remove the white filter foam screen, it helps keep the charcoally elements in will keep dust off your plants .
> I recommend it being inside your tent and just hanging it from the top rods, its easy to hang it up there..then run the ducting out one of your top ducting holes .... Thats how i run my filters in my tents. skin cancer surgery. congratulations on the new gear.


Yer a trooper. Id be drugged up and passed the fuk out right about now. lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

The dermatologist is taking another part of my back in a couple weeks. It's right on my tattoo. I swear I want to punch the fucker, but I know it's for my own good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

your lucky its on your back and not your face. I look like Freddy Kruger just scratched me. good luck with your op jig.


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 2, 2013)

I hate China... Just sayin. The stupid fan end doesn't fit in the filter! Just a hair too large... Rubber mallet time I guess =\ I feel like it should go in there, but after 30 minutes of trying to make it fit, I realize I just look real stupid lol


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2013)

What if you use the other side of the fan?


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 2, 2013)

That BHO doesn't still get me that high! lol I've tried setting it up for pulling through the filter (which I prefer) and the other side for pushing. Both ends are too large. Gotta hit walmart for groceries anyway so maybe I can get a small piece of 6" ducting (if they have it) and use it as a connector. That's why I get for always buying the cheapest products I can find. $149 for fan and filter sounded too good to be true


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2013)

there are a couple things you can do instead of the mallet.
Because it might be a very odd size to fit , you can take just a small piece of ducting and a metal adjusting band and tighen it up on the filter and then connect the ducting to the fan. 
or you can get a metal reducer to fit onto the filter then to the fan and you can purchase that at home depot or lowes.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 2, 2013)

what sort of yield do you all usually get off your 600s out of curiosity? Also, what style of growing do you do to get it?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ofnSojq-vqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofnSojq-vqI[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> what sort of yield do you all usually get off your 600s out of curiosity? Also, what style of growing do you do to get it?


Well it depends on if your asking best yield or if you mean on average. If you're meaning on average I would say I can get 3-4 pretty steady but the best I've done is just over 11. As far as style I've done it all but recently I've just been letting me go natural and I've liked it. I grow one huge main cola and then let all the secondary branching fill in. But I've done mainlining, topping, fim, super cropping, lsting, sog, scrog, just about everything but I like to keep shit simple and it's working for me so why change it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well it depends on if your asking best yield or if you mean on average. If you're meaning on average I would say I can get 3-4 pretty steady but the best I've done is just over 11. As far as style I've done it all but recently I've just been letting me go natural and I've liked it. I grow one huge main cola and then let all the secondary branching fill in. But I've done mainlining, topping, fim, super cropping, lsting, sog, scrog, just about everything but I like to keep shit simple and it's working for me so why change it.


woowie doggie. 3-4 would suck ass. I'm hoping I can consistently get a lb doing a SOG with 8 plants. I hope that is the case. I think .5gram/watt is pretty normal, so that would be like, 300 grams, so whatever that is in ounces, something like 11 I guess? A lb would be around .75 grams/watt. I think SOG would be the only consistent way I could pull it off...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your lucky its on your back and not your face. I look like Freddy Kruger just scratched me. good luck with your op jig.


Cara cicatrix


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

I've used various wattage lights and averaged around 0.5 g/w. Or a little less. I have done DWC and Flooded tubes with a vertical mounted light. This is all in a 2' x 3' closet.

My latest grow isn't going to figure into any averages... otherwise I'd get kicked out the club.


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> woowie doggie. 3-4 would suck ass. I'm hoping I can consistently get a lb doing a SOG with 8 plants. I hope that is the case. I think .5gram/watt is pretty normal, so that would be like, 300 grams, so whatever that is in ounces, something like 11 I guess? A lb would be around .75 grams/watt. I think SOG would be the only consistent way I could pull it off...


Haha dude 3-4 a plant and I do 6-8 plants so that's anywhere from 28-32 or 2lbs. I'd cry if I was getting only 3-4 each time doggie ha


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

You had me confused too gigs. I was thinking, 'you liar, you get more than 3-4 oz per light'.


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

Haha guys if I'm only getting 3-4 oz per light I might as well just buy my weed lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 2, 2013)

I'm growing perpetual in soil.

Yield is dependant on strain, veg time and environmental conditions. It's a learning curve we all go thru.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I'm growing perpetual in soil.
> 
> Yield is dependant on strain, veg time and environmental conditions. It's a learning curve we all go thru.
> 
> ...


Perpetual is the best way to go  

I mean who likes to run out of weed


----------



## curious old fart (May 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Perpetual is the best way to go
> 
> I mean who likes to run out of weed



....or smoke the same strain until the next crop is harvested. After all, variety is the spice of life.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> ....or smoke the same strain until the next crop is harvested. After all, variety is the spice of life.
> 
> 
> cof


I use to do that but I like variety


----------



## jhod58vw (May 2, 2013)

My lovely ladies filling up the room nicely. View attachment 2641416View attachment 2641417


----------



## curious old fart (May 2, 2013)

some recently harvested casey jones


just hung two heri's and have three other strains that are close.


cof


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2013)

Wake n bake first night in sleep with no worries haha but all to come back soon as I set up again


----------



## DST (May 3, 2013)

With venting there is always an insert tube and an outside insert. Sometimes you just need to buy a piece that you fit onto the fan and then the other end will fit into the ducting. It's not just China, Ruck fans are also like this. It all just depends on the configuration of the ducting. I hope you kept the hammer in the tool box. It always happens to bme, I always have the wrong fukkin insert that I need...



DrKingGreen said:


> I hate China... Just sayin. The stupid fan end doesn't fit in the filter! Just a hair too large... Rubber mallet time I guess =\ I feel like it should go in there, but after 30 minutes of trying to make it fit, I realize I just look real stupid lol


----------



## supchaka (May 3, 2013)

Put the ends together and start wrapping tape is another cheap option


----------



## Javadog (May 3, 2013)

That makes sense. It is like the "male/female" reference used for 
computer cables...both the fan and the filter are male ends and a 
piece of ducting would be female on both ends.

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 3, 2013)

When I hooked my fan up monday I had a similar experience. I used pliers to make a small flange where it was ever so slightly small so it would kinda fit, than took a peice of wood and put it over the other end to tap it all the way with a mallet. A trick from a heating guy I know for duct. He said it happens on duct work and fans when chaging from equipment,makers,etc....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dababydroman (May 3, 2013)

back around.. my modem died. I got court in a couple weeks.. hope they don't lock me up.. I got plants to feed they cant do this! edit: and damn yall are some tough mf'rs going through all that shit.. Im going crazy almost, jjust dealing with a slight knee injury. I need to start takeing better care of myself.. I need to stop takeing my health for granted.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 3, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> back around.. my modem died. I got court in a couple weeks.. hope they don't lock me up.. I got plants to feed they cant do this! edit: and damn yall are some tough mf'rs going through all that shit.. Im going crazy almost, jjust dealing with a slight knee injury. I need to start takeing better care of myself.. I need to stop takeing my health for granted.


I gotta serve a week here pretty soon. Pretty fucking lame. IDK, guess its my fault. Might tell them I'm suicidal so they put me in my own room. I don't really want to talk to wife beaters, and meth addicts the entire time, but also don't want to go nuts in a room by myself... Probably 1/2 of the people I was locked up with were fucking wife beaters.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I use to do that but I like variety


Just came up on Cherry pie-Again!!!!!!!!! and got 6 cuts of Tahoe og kush, pineapple chuck too, and I have that strain form too going.


----------



## dababydroman (May 3, 2013)

[youtube]0I2OcuWyZTg[/youtube] good vibes from ME to YOU!


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2013)

COF that Casey is like solid trichs!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 3, 2013)

Hello, dank denizens of da 6-hunnert!

House buying update:
Everything fell through on the yellow house, so we're moving on and looking for a different one (though it won't be until school is out before many more houses will be coming onto the market).
Was turning into a clusterfuck trying to get the house, and then the owners decided to pull it off the market for up to six months, so we've washed our hands of it and have moved on.

The wife e-mailed pics of the Extrema seedlings last night to help me keep tabs on how they're doing:

























Has been below freezing in the daytimes here (25f daytime high, 22f night time low) and sprinkling snow here & there (still almost a foot of snow on the ground in places).
Looking forward for this all to be over so I can get home.

Hope things turn out well for you jig!

And, D.A.T.: you're beautiful inside & out, and don't you ever forget it!

Too much to comment on from you others, so will not try, except to say: love the bud pR0n, love the lively convos, and hope peeps with pending legal issues stay strong and not let it get you down too much. 
Back to lurking...


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2013)

I guess I missed a post somewhere. Are you in Alaska doob?

I'd say it sucks about the house, but it sounds like a nightmare. Either peeps are motivated to sell... or they are not. Those folks are not.

And thank you by the way.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2013)

Well at least the Yins are pulling through okay in the hands of Mrs Doobsters! Can I now uncross all my limbs and wait until the next house please?

Well I just smoked on a joint of Southern Charm from the Curiously Old Fairy, and I can kind of guess what the Breeder of this was thinking. Take a heavy hitting fairly bland weed like, herijauna mix it with a lovely fruity skunky male, and hey presto, you got a heavy hitting weed thats got a lovely fruity skank to it! I have been saving this joint for a while as I really wanted to give it a bit of a cure. And oh my oh my, it smells like the Deep Blue for sure, a sweet, fruity blackcurrnat tang to it when opening it up to your nose. Then on the smoke the earthyness comes through, with some sweetness, and I got some cinnamon in there as well. It's all in the body the hit. Nice relaxed feeling in my legs, which is ideal after a training session. Relaxed tension in my back as well. All in all, I think a bit of a medicinal one. Not one that is going to send you crazy racey cookoo, but just a relaxed calm, body hit...I guess thats why is from the South eh - Southern Charm, youi know where to get it

Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Well it looks like I'm going to have to start a new lot of beans  I'm thinking the cold weather took a toll on them. Stupid effing mother nature! Damn I really hope my last bp pops.

Hope everyone is well I'm headed off to water and pop some new beans, grrr. 

Have a good day 6


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I guess I missed a post somewhere. Are you in Alaska doob?
> 
> I'd say it sucks about the house, but it sounds like a nightmare. Either peeps are motivated to sell... or they are not. Those folks are not.
> 
> And thank you by the way.


Yeah, up in Alaska for my mom's funeral this coming Sunday.
Will be staying up here until May 12th.



DST said:


> Well at least the Yins are pulling through okay in the hands of Mrs Doobsters! Can I now uncross all my limbs and wait until the next house please?
> 
> Well I just smoked on a joint of Southern Charm from the Curiously Old Fairy, and I can kind of guess what the Breeder of this was thinking. Take a heavy hitting fairly bland weed like, herijauna mix it with a lovely fruity skunky male, and hey presto, you got a heavy hitting weed thats got a lovely fruity skank to it! I have been saving this joint for a while as I really wanted to give it a bit of a cure. And oh my oh my, it smells like the Deep Blue for sure, a sweet, fruity blackcurrnat tang to it when opening it up to your nose. Then on the smoke the earthyness comes through, with some sweetness, and I got some cinnamon in there as well. It's all in the body the hit. Nice relaxed feeling in my legs, which is ideal after a training session. Relaxed tension in my back as well. All in all, I think a bit of a medicinal one. Not one that is going to send you crazy racey cookoo, but just a relaxed calm, body hit...I guess thats why is from the South eh - Southern Charm, youi know where to get it
> 
> Peace, DST


I now formally give you permission to uncross all your fingers & toes, D 
Besides, how are you going to roll jernts, dab erl, or hit the bongo with your fingies set all akimbo!?!?


No herb for me until I get home, so toke some for the doobster, and I'll be rolling a fat one up shortly after I get home.
Going to roll a blend of the M1 and Extrema and get well baked.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

Im terribly sorry to hear all the legal dilemas out there. Im hanging on to 1 more year of probo.. Everyone be safe, be good, and above all, be careful! 

for the love of 600 HORIZONTAL :]
here whats blooming
top two, scb
middle row, burgundy, (first run, learning her)
bottom, scb (left) got 1/3 of her beautiful body chopped up by my fan :[ Purple Kush (right) fucken epic! 






scb, 6.5 weeks






pk, 5 weeks





purple? :]]]






perpetual!

P.S. some of the future kids
pk, scb, burgundy


----------



## glockdoc (May 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, up in Alaska for my mom's funeral this coming Sunday.
> Will be staying up here until May 12th.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for ur loss brotha man.. stay strong man, and most importantly positive like you are.


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 3, 2013)

I used the hammer and still couldn't get that thing in there! Going to buy a piece of duct today and just use it with clamps as a connector. Putting the filter and duct work on it will reduce the noise a bit right? Sounds like a fucking airport in my room. If I can't get it quiet enough that it's not audible from outside, I'm gonna have to sell it and use a couple of 8" desk fans or something.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2013)

hey Doc. you should save yourself all the trouble of dealing with that shit fan and all the problems it has caused you and will surely cause you in the future. the noise level will drive you crazy and possibly get your grow op busted. ... Return it, get your money back and invest in the one i just ordered.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I used the hammer and still couldn't get that thing in there! Going to buy a piece of duct today and just use it with clamps as a connector. Putting the filter and duct work on it will reduce the noise a bit right? Sounds like a fucking airport in my room. If I can't get it quiet enough that it's not audible from outside, I'm gonna have to sell it and use a couple of 8" desk fans or something.


do you have a fan controller? maybe you dont need to run it as powerful, also saves $$ bills

and DUCT tape, and ducting! you should be able to create anything with that, ANYTHING


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey Doc. you should save yourself all the trouble of dealing with that shit fan and all the problems it has caused you and will surely cause you in the future. the noise level will drive you crazy and possibly get your grow op busted. ... Return it, get your money back and invest in the one i just ordered.



OHhh, is doc working with a POS?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2013)

heres the fan
[video=youtube_share;0a8xyNB6g5E]http://youtu.be/0a8xyNB6g5E[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2013)

oh yes speed controlle will help as well. totally forgot.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

DrAmber Tich, and DRKinGreen, ahh, and glockdoc! soo many docs in the house!

i was referring to drkinggreen. is he working with a POS fan, or just a massive beast? POS, needs replacing, massive beast needs to be tamed :]


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heres the fan
> [video=youtube_share;0a8xyNB6g5E]http://youtu.be/0a8xyNB6g5E[/video]



wow! super cool, its a silenced fan.. but, what's the price on a tds fan comparable in performance to an 800cfm fan?


----------



## deephouser (May 3, 2013)

As a first time grower and member of the 600 Club, I just want to say hello and that I could not be happier with the progress so far with the 600.

so happy I went with it instead of the 400.

I'm about five and a half weeks into my first grow, and five days since the switch to 12/12.

I invite all to check out my journal as I am looking for any tips, suggestions, and feedback!


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Well you know I was upset that the majority of my beans didn't pop but I think their is still faith. Dug some up and the tap root is bright white again and going down. I think I might of saved them! Oh and of course my girls were extremely happy so that made it better to 

Sorry to hear about your mom doobs, I know how hard it is to lose someone. I'm smoking a big fat j for you right now 

Now for some pr0n. Sorry for the light, I'll get some at lights off, had some other pics but they turned out shitty so for now enjoy my big 4 babies 

Backleft-gigabud,frontleft-whxbgxww, backright-g13, and frontright-og kush(fire og x emerald og)



and a sample bud from whxbgxww, we will see here in a few days what she's like.


then finally the fruits of my labor, wish I could keep more but gotta pay the bills somehow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2013)

nice budpOrn giggles! and
hello deephouser.and hello Guz and Dr.KingGreen! nice to meet you all here on board the crazy, sticky,goowey 600 watt love rocket space ship.
The price for the fan im getting,.is $175..that is .the TD 100 4 inch . It has 200 cmfs. i cant get a dM reading on it but the TD 150 6 inch does have only 33dBs .. so if im correct im assuming... dBs for the 100 will be even lower. The 200 cmfs fit my grow needs for my tent.. (which im not running now) and also for my new phototron grow. It has adjustable contoll from 200 cmfs to 100 , which is perfect for my needs for Intake air for my tents and exhaust fan for my Phototron. 
800 cmf is mighty powerful, and the price gotta be higher then this one, or even the TD 150 6 inch that i believe has 400 cmfs.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice budpOrn giggles! and
> hello deephouser.and hello Guz and Dr.KingGreen! nice to meet you all here on board the crazy, sticky,goowey 600 watt love rocket space ship.
> The price for the fan im getting,.is $175..that is .the TD 100 4 inch . It has 200 cmfs. i cant get a dM reading on it but the TD 150 6 inch does have only 33dBs .. so if im correct im assuming... dBs for the 100 will be even lower. The 200 cmfs fit my grow needs for my tent.. (which im not running now) and also for my new phototron grow. It has adjustable contoll from 200 cmfs to 100 , which is perfect for my needs for Intake air for my tents and exhaust fan for my Phototron.
> 800 cmf is mighty powerful, and the price gotta be higher then this one, or even the TD 150 6 inch that i believe has 400 cmfs.



that doesnt seem that expensive at all, for a quieter sleep. hmm.. i dont run an 800, lol, was just wondering, i run a 400cfm fan at half speed, due to noise.. But these summer months are really making things heat up, and i have no A/C. if i could turn my fan higher, i would, but then its too loud! gahhh..



Good to properly meet you as well DrAmberTrich. Hope you and the ladies are having a wonderful day on your side of the ship!


----------



## Javadog (May 3, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I used the hammer and still couldn't get that thing in there! Going to buy a piece of duct today and just use it with clamps as a connector. Putting the filter and duct work on it will reduce the noise a bit right? Sounds like a fucking airport in my room. If I can't get it quiet enough that it's not audible from outside, I'm gonna have to sell it and use a couple of 8" desk fans or something.


Hey Dr,

I saw that package deal and also thought that it is a great deal.

I got my fan with my tent package. It howls.

I ended up paying for a panasonic Whisperline. It is quieter, by far,
than my original fan is, even when the older fan is at it's lowest setting.

This, together with a very effective (so far) DIY carbon filter, has made
my efforts possible.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2013)

whodat is at the New Orleans Jazz Fest and it happens to be on live on dish axs channel 167....they're dancing in the mud to some pretty good jam.
Like New Orleans needs another reason to party.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> whodat is at the New Orleans Jazz Fest and it happens to be on live on dish axs channel 167....they're dancing in the mud to some pretty good jam.
> Like New Orleans needs another reason to party.
> 
> 
> cof


It must be nice to be young and single, damn you whodat lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

This one's for you doobs and your mom, thinking of your family, sending prayers your way! Enjoy Alaska while you can even though it's not for a good reason you can still enjoy the scenery 

View attachment 2642122View attachment 2642124

Lets go club 6! It's Friday, time to load your bowls and grab your lighters and toke up. Have a great Friday and weekend guys!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> This one's for you doobs and your mom, View attachment 2642124
> 
> Lets go club 6! It's Friday, time to load your bowls and grab your lighters and toke up. Have a great Friday and weekend guys!



cheers to everyone as well, im starting to feel my "its friday, and im almost out of work" ENERGY starting to build up :] 

it honestly feels like i just woke up! 

Hope she had a great life Doobs, look forward to you getting back on the thread, and seeing your little(big?) girls 

nice sesh giggs!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> This one's for you doobs and your mom, thinking of your family, sending prayers your way! Enjoy Alaska while you can even though it's not for a good reason you can still enjoy the scenery
> 
> View attachment 2642115View attachment 2642116View attachment 2642117View attachment 2642118View attachment 2642120View attachment 2642121View attachment 2642122View attachment 2642123View attachment 2642124
> 
> Lets go club 6! It's Friday, time to load your bowls and grab your lighters and toke up. Have a great Friday and weekend guys!



I never thought I'd say this to another dude, but your joint is making my mouth water!
Looks like we graduated from the same joint rolling school, too!
Except that I add a tip to the end to make it easier to smoke when it gets small.
But, love them cig-sized fatties!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 3, 2013)

Supp all a lil masterkushxblackrose action cant wait to see what she do this round she made friendlys blackcherry flavored ice cream colored nuggz last round..


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I never thought I'd say this to another dude, but your joint is making my mouth water!


hahaa, missing the ladies. its gonnna be that much better ..


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I never thought I'd say this to another dude, but your joint is making my mouth water!
> Looks like we graduated from the same joint rolling school, too!
> Except that I add a tip to the end to make it easier to smoke when it gets small.
> But, love them cig-sized fatties!


Haha it's ok doobs 

Ya I usually have a tip to but I couldn't find anything to use at the moment, I had this idea as soon as I saw your post and didn't want to forget a part of it lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2013)

I just saw Willie do this at the Jazz Fest and had to share
[video=youtube_share;nRH0jhuc1r4]http://youtu.be/nRH0jhuc1r4[/video]


cof


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 3, 2013)

Yea, it's a piece of shit alright. It's 420 cfm so I assume it should howl a little, but dayum... It's a bit much. I have heat issues where I am already so I need a pretty powerful one. I'm going to throw on the duct work and filter and hope it calms slightly. I'll buy a speed controller tomorrow and run it at 75% to see if that helps as well. If not, I'll just return the controller. I'll return the fan if they will let me (scraped off a decent amount of paint trying to get it to fit the filter) and upgrade to one of the more quiet models like you guys showed me if things don't improve.

Thanks for the help guys. Club 600 kicks ass. All you guys have been so helpful throughout my first grow and with this set-up. I'm gonna rep around after I run back to lowes real quick!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 3, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Yea, it's a piece of shit alright. It's 420 cfm so I assume it should howl a little, but dayum... It's a bit much. I have heat issues where I am already so I need a pretty powerful one. I'm going to throw on the duct work and filter and hope it calms slightly. I'll buy a speed controller tomorrow and run it at 75% to see if that helps as well. If not, I'll just return the controller. I'll return the fan if they will let me (scraped off a decent amount of paint trying to get it to fit the filter) and upgrade to one of the more quiet models like you guys showed me if things don't improve.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. Club 600 kicks ass. All you guys have been so helpful throughout my first grow and with this set-up. I'm gonna rep around after I run back to lowes real quick!



you gonna need to figure out away to control that heat man, especiallyyyyy if you plan on taking it down to 75%

lolll, if you jacked up the item, good luck on the return !

so after lowes (dont invest too much !), and after you set up this thing as best as you can, and it still howls.. id say a quality fan is in order... 

good luck doc.king!


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 3, 2013)

The fan sound is way down after adding ducting and the filter, but if I sit outside and listen very intently, I can hear a faint whisper. Calling them tomorrow and try to see about a return. I think the negative pressure from the 400 cfm fan will be enough for incoming air, but not sure. What do you guys think?

Real sorry to hear about your mom Doobie. Absolutely terrible news.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2013)

hey DrKing, are you re-circulating the air back into your tent? (first pic) Personally I wouldn't do that but ewveryone sets up their own way. If you are drawing hot air out of the tent, you don't want some of it being sent back into the tent (which is what it looks like - even though you have filtered the air of smell - the temperature of it will still be high). Perhaps it would be better to remove that T joint on the outside and have a passive intake at the bottom (or get a small fan for that). This may even reduce temps and allow you to run the fan lower. Just a suggestion.

Morning everyone, glad to see you are all getting into the Friday spirit. Saturday over here now


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 3, 2013)

DST said:


> hey DrKing, are you re-circulating the air back into your tent? (first pic) Personally I wouldn't do that but ewveryone sets up their own way. If you are drawing hot air out of the tent, you don't want some of it being sent back into the tent (which is what it looks like - even though you have filtered the air of smell - the temperature of it will still be high). Perhaps it would be better to remove that T joint on the outside and have a passive intake at the bottom (or get a small fan for that). This may even reduce temps and allow you to run the fan lower. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Morning everyone, glad to see you are all getting into the Friday spirit. Saturday over here now


I wanted a Y joint for that instead of a T, but could not find one. The top of the T I have the 400cfm blowing through so it has a straight shot. The other part of the T is from my cool tube. I was worried some hot air would blow back into the tube from the exhaust, but the ventilation guy at Lowe's convinced me it would not as long as I had some air blowing towards the T from the tube and used the straight part for the exhaust. The tube is staying cool to the touch, so I think he may be right. I just didn't want two separate exhausts running into the attic and couldn't think of a better way


----------



## DST (May 4, 2013)

okilydokily, I gotcha. I have 4 ports running into one exhaust that goes into the chimney, it's a fukkin pain in the ass. I really want to sort something else out, but even my genius friend who is a senior electrical engineer couldn't instantly suggest any immediate remedies. Not that I have any major issues, but we strive to continue to improve.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2013)

some hash I got drying....dog shniz.


----------



## budolskie (May 4, 2013)

well soccer saturday hopefully a bit luck on a few bets today, had a nice wake n bake watching the shield


----------



## jhod58vw (May 4, 2013)

My Kryponite Kush getting big. Finally finished my cloner so I'll be cloning Sunday night.View attachment 2642673View attachment 2642674


----------



## rasclot (May 4, 2013)

DST said:


> some hash I got drying....dog shniz.


That looks fukin nice D! Did u use bubble bags for that?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 4, 2013)

Hellz yew dst nice man i know that shyts dank when u kinda just kringe lookin at the pix lol respects


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 4, 2013)

Good what ever 6er's. I had another visitor besides my pops yesterday. A close friend stopped by with a variety of bud from the past couple of months. Got to enjoy several crosses he has done. I'm not a big sour d fan but he had some of the best I've seen in years. I got a zip and you'de think I was curing it in my house even several hours after I put it in a jar. He also gifted me some of his hindu kush beans to scatter thru out my property. 
I love spring/summer!


----------



## budolskie (May 4, 2013)

well just got a heater for my res in the wilma just incase it is dropping through the night, also never been since wednesday just to be on the safe side but where it is has been keeping eye on ph for me and its staying stable the ph is 5.4 at temp was 22c 


also will have a few back in my cubaord in soil tomoz under a veg light and might flip the wilma for quickness now as i be waiting ages again any way


----------



## deephouser (May 4, 2013)

Here are my four plants at about five and half weeks from seed.


----------



## Javadog (May 4, 2013)

Nice structure deep. Good luck.


----------



## deephouser (May 4, 2013)

Thanks man. Learning as I go...this is my first grow. It's a lot of fun so far. Enjoying the hobby side a lot.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 4, 2013)

Alright guys, been a wee while since i was on, had spk happenening , hope alls well ill have a bunch of snaps of this wicked pineapple hash image soon. Its better tasting than the bud .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

hey ya'll hope eveyones enjoying the weekend. Remember that fan i posted a video of and told ya'll i ordered.. well i got it this morning. The packageing was nice, there was even a little handle to carry in with .so i was so excited to open it up only to be seriously dissapointed. 
The super slick S & P TD 100x silent comes wiht NO ELECTICAL supply to it!! The instructions suck shit and there is NO BLOODY CORD! can you believe that shit,LOL! that they would sell a fan with no cord to plug it in. IM so disappointed and disucusted at this point. So i think i will return it and get a speed controller for my 6 inch inline beast . and my seed hasnt popped a tail yet and its been 5 freakin dayz. i will wait till sunday to see if it pops if not im going to start germin another seed. take care everyone and stay high.


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey ya'll hope eveyones enjoying the weekend. Remember that fan i posted a video of and told ya'll i ordered.. well i got it this morning. The packageing was nice, there was even a little handle to carry in with .so i was so excited to open it up only to be seriously dissapointed.
> The super slick S & P TD 100x silent comes wiht NO ELECTICAL supply to it!! The instructions suck shit and there is NO BLOODY CORD! can you believe that shit,LOL! that they would sell a fan with no cord to plug it in. IM so disappointed and disucusted at this point. So i think i will return it and get a speed controller for my 6 inch inline beast . and my seed hasnt popped a tail yet and its been 5 freakin dayz. i will wait till sunday to see if it pops if not im going to start germin another seed. take care everyone and stay high.


These shithead companies and their fans! Sorry to hear it man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

haha, its an absloute outrage! from china to fukin Florida.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Hickory smoked Chicken breast, wrapped in bacon, stuffed with a jalapeno n cream cheese. Cheesy mashed potatoes, and broccoli.


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2013)

Hello 6 just poppin in for a min to say hi, damn bill that looks good! Making me hungry!

Well I think I saved my beans, so far 6 of them are right below the soil, I can see them  Happy days!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, peace!


----------



## The Dawg (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey ya'll hope eveyones enjoying the weekend. Remember that fan i posted a video of and told ya'll i ordered.. well i got it this morning. The packageing was nice, there was even a little handle to carry in with .so i was so excited to open it up only to be seriously dissapointed.
> The super slick S & P TD 100x silent comes wiht NO ELECTICAL supply to it!! The instructions suck shit and there is NO BLOODY CORD! can you believe that shit,LOL! that they would sell a fan with no cord to plug it in. IM so disappointed and disucusted at this point. So i think i will return it and get a speed controller for my 6 inch inline beast . and my seed hasnt popped a tail yet and its been 5 freakin dayz. i will wait till sunday to see if it pops if not im going to start germin another seed. take care everyone and stay high.


Long Time No See.Whats Up Doc I See You Have A S&P Fan.The S&P Fans Are High-Tech Fart Fans Ment To Be Hard Wired To The Existing Electrical System Of The Bathroom Their Being Put Into.Go To Home Depot And Pick Up 1 Of These http://www.homedepot.com/p/8-ft-16-2-Power-Tool-Replacem-Cord-AW62633/100661451ent Black Wire To Black Wire And White To White Will Put You On High And White To White With Black To Brown Will Put You On Low.Heres A Pic


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

HEY DAWG!!!!!!!!! GRRREAT to hear from you!!!!
thanks for the info about the fan. I dont know if i should even keep the fan now that i gotta do that. Do you think its worth it?, i could return it and get something else. do you have any recommendtions for a quiet fan for 4 inch ducting for my exhaust for my phototron. im trying to rig it up with ducting out the top of it to a new quiet fan and my small filter.


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2013)

mmmm mmmm. Just smoked some of my Sour D mixed with some Chernobyl. My head is buzingggggg kinda hard to focus. Had a lovely fruity smell to it. This should be some real good smoke in a few weeks when I cut the rest of it down.

[youtube]fU7XjdOyrZM[/youtube]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 4, 2013)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b39_1367607683[/video]


----------



## Javadog (May 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Those TD fans are professional grade, which usually means normal people can't use them. Apparently they don't come with a cord ever... they figure you are wiring them into your house. Even the brochure says you need to make the connections yourself.
> 
> http://www.solerpalau-usa.com/Brochures/Residential_Light_Comm/TD-TD-Silent%20Brochure_1111.pdf
> 
> They look fucking sweet though. I want one of those.


They really are sweet. 

They are very similar to the Panasonic Whisperline.

One of these is going to make my OG grow survivable! :0)
(I read that Blue Cheese is a stinker too)

Great buy. Do not sweat the hook up, but do buy some wire nuts as they
will ensure a good continued contact.

 

I had to do the same thing with my squirrel cage fan when building 
my laminar flow hood.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## curious old fart (May 4, 2013)

What do you do with your used grow mix? I made compost piles and mixed it with leaves, grass clippings and some hydrated lime and used that to fill a 4'X12'X23" raised planter box that I have 10 different varieties of tomatoes who seem to love it...






cof


----------



## HydroGp (May 4, 2013)

Damn cof that is awesome. Looks very healthy. So wth the compost do you just use plain water? I wish i could find the time to get something like that going. But people might stare at my perlite mix 
Things are great in the tent. Got it all cleaned out. And feed some flower stimulator beginning week 4.
Went to Christiania. Picture tells it all  Life is good atm 
View attachment 2643252View attachment 2643255View attachment 2643258View attachment 2643259
Edit: And finally my Blue Mammoth is bongable without coffing. Great tokes after 20days of cure


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful tomato patch, cof!
Looks like you'll be full up on them, too.


----------



## curious old fart (May 4, 2013)

HydroGp

Your ladies look good.

I had the compost in black plastic garbage cans that I had drilled holes in the bottom to allow for water runoff
Rain has been ample for watering...maybe that's why they look healthy.

I do have a certain fondness for tomatoes....and several friends and family with the same penchant.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

my year old son eats tomatoes like they are apples, lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> my year old son eats tomatoes like they are apples, lol


My 5 year old is the same way with tomatoes, radishes, peppers, just about really anything he can pick from the garden lol


----------



## HydroGp (May 4, 2013)

Thx.
Rainwater seems to do great ive been using rainwater on my girls for several weeks now. I only recently thought they might get low on some minerals and stuff you would find in tap or mineral water. But with the low ppm in rainwater i get to feed more so maybe it all ads up.
Im also very fond of tomatoes. Put em on the breed with mayo  Uhmm


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2013)

I am usually not a fan of tomatoes, but me and the wife were at a local farmers market this morning and the tomatoes looked so good I had to get a couple. I'll have to try one of those Danish Sandwiches.


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> [video]http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=7a020db6560a[/video]


How drunk were those guys. What kinda punches were those? lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 4, 2013)

p.k by breeders boutique is fucken strong, as I set here blowen away. very good tast too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> How drunk were those guys. What kinda punches were those? lol


I believe the proper martial term for those blows are: "_girly punches_"

(wishing I was)


----------



## curious old fart (May 4, 2013)

Fried green tomatoes with hollandaise sauce and lumb crab


did I mention that I like tomatoes?


cof


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2013)

hey guys just noticed all the yummy food pics, come share some recipes and stuff for us at riu's cafe: https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 4, 2013)

Wow food looks bomb up in here last few days things i wouldnt really eat but looks delicous...
Gotta order pizza now lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

damn its sure is lookin might tasty in the room here.many many talented brilliant people in the 600. very impressive.
i Cant NOT believe how easy it was to hook up that fan.heehehe. thank god the dawg came through at the right time to save my dumb ass.that fan kicks ass.. its powerful and super quiet. 
Im already to go nOw. yeah!!! 
the G13blueberry gum was a dud so im germin a kannabia mataro blue  
light up your ganja marijunana! let the herb ease your mind. rasta say smoke smoke.
peace 
ambz


----------



## Integra21 (May 4, 2013)

Hey DST,
Is all the DOG pics I keep seeing the ones you bred a while back? Did the Blue Kush crosses I sent you a while back ever turn out?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn its sure is lookin might tasty in the room here.many many talented brilliant people in the 600. very impressive.
> i Cant NOT believe how easy it was to hook up that fan.heehehe. thank god the dawg came through at the right time to save my dumb ass.that fan kicks ass.. its powerful and super quiet.
> Im already to go nOw. yeah!!!
> the G13blueberry gum was a dud so im germin a kannabia mataro blue
> ...


careful cause tha mataro blue could be an auto...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2013)

nice bottom is in top is out
4 inch line ?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn its sure is lookin might tasty in the room here.many many talented brilliant people in the 600. very impressive.
> i Cant NOT believe how easy it was to hook up that fan.heehehe. thank god the dawg came through at the right time to save my dumb ass.that fan kicks ass.. its powerful and super quiet.
> Im already to go nOw. yeah!!!
> the G13blueberry gum was a dud so im germin a kannabia mataro blue
> ...


Your phototron made me think of Doctor Octopus lol. Looks nice and bright in there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

what? its feminized. your scaring me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

LMao!! IT doesnt hurt to smile anymore!! it does!! hehe it does look like Dr Octopus.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice bottom is in top is out
> 4 inch line ?


top is exhaust, bottom 4 inch inline is fan intake on a speed controller. THe set up is nice and quiet.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what? its feminized. your scaring me.


was it a freebie?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> was it a freebie?


aaahhh yeah.. oh shit. does it look like an auto?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Kannabia needs to get their info straight btw. Attitude has one description, and their website says something completely different.

Attitude description: 
Mataro Blue is a mainly indica stable hybrid from Kannabia seeds collection. It's a thoroughly tested cross of well known cannabis strains of Blue Moonshine, White Widow and La Blanka. No doubts, this blue marijuana variety combines the highest qualities of the three ancestors with the new ones suggested by the breeders of Kannabia seeds. Mataro Blue is, indeed, one of those few marijuana strains which stand out in the international cannabis market. Being mainly an indica, Mataro Blue shows qualities of an extreme high characterising a typical sativa. Our customers who have tried this strain describe her effect as purely mental, long lasting narcotic high and, yet, social. The content of THC is high as 24%! Rarely seen in an indica. Kannabia seeds are hand selected and, thus, show the great performance with an excellent result - 80% of germination. Our seeds grow into healthy plants with a typical indica look - narrow longish leaves which leave enough space for buds to develop and mature. The light green thin stems are covered with rock-hard nuggets of trichome-coated buds. Mataro Blue seeds are known for easy growing, the plants are as high as 80 cm, easy to manage and fast flowering (8 weeks). The combination of the three best cannabis genes make this strain a great yielder, you can harvest as much as up to 450 gr.of the highest quality marijuana per m2. Cannabis smokers adore its sweet, thick, acrid smoke that imparts a hammering stone. Extremely powerful. A true 'hash plant'.
*
Kannabia Description :

*The most difficult genotype in our entire catalogue is a three-way cross featuring the best of several predominantly indica strains. One of these is one of the most indica-rich Blueberries that we have, with a very high yield and maintaining all the properties that this variety is known for (short height, fast flowering and a bluish tone).


Another of the components is an original Afghan (Mazar-i-Sharif), a very good resin producer that also gives a generous harvest. The final ingredient in this indica cocktail is our Black Domina, which gives it a more ramified structure when grown outdoors or indoors in seven-to-ten-litre pots, and more height than the results of the first crosses.


Even so, the plant forms a thick central bud, hardening because of the number of flowers that form overlapping bunches. The plant starts to form crystals as soon as it begins to flower, eventually becoming covered in a thick coat of sticky resin, like large drops of caramel. It immediately produces trichomes with lime-green heads, and by the time it has nearly finished it has a whitish/golden appearance with a penetrating smell. When subjected to low temperatures the colour turns a bluish purple. It forms thick, healthy cuttings that are suitable for cloning.


Median nodes develop with huge, fat leaves. It withstands large amounts of fertiliser when growing and is resists to periods of drought very well. Indoors we recommend using a lot of wattage to optimise the crop&#8217;s results (800W/m2). The recommended vegetative cycle indoors is two weeks for a good yield. With hydroponic systems the results are particularly impressive and quick to ripen.


It works very well outdoors, occupying a circumference of several square metres. We recommend propping it well to support the weight of the buds. With good pruning, the plants will grow into large bushes up to 2 m tall.


The flowering cycle is 58-65 days, so it will be ready for harvesting in early September. We recommend using carbohydrates to bring out all the flavour. The smell is very deep, with a hint of bitter orange. The high is fast and deep, lifting you up and making you float before firmly bringing you back.


Very high THC levels. Produces a very strong hash when extracted with ice.
*
*


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

I remember when attitude did the freebies with all the kannabia gear a while back, and the freebies were all autos.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

thanks for the heads up billy. I guess i will just wait and see what happens.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the heads up billy. I guess i will just wait and see what happens.


Sorry. I wasn't trying to bust your bubble, I promise!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Sorry. I wasn't trying to bust your bubble, I promise!!!


i appreciate your honesty. what would you do if you were me?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i appreciate your honesty. what would you do if you were me?


Grow it... I dont see how it could hurt. If it starts flowering in veg, then you know its an auto.
I grew their Himalaya Blue Diesel Auto, and it was some pretty good smoke.

Speaking of auto's, I have some Lowryder x Northern Lights I am gonna pop. See if I can get an early outdoor crop.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ECw5DTULQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6ECw5DTULQ8[/video]


----------



## The Dawg (May 4, 2013)

Doc That Blue Mataro Isnt An Auto Its A Photo.Heres How Im Germaniting My Seeds Now.I Soak Them In A Shot Glass with 4 Drops of H020 With A Very Small Pinch Of Great White.Once The Taproot Appears I Throw Them In 4 Paper Towels Taproots Facing The Same Direction With A Sprinkle Of Great White On The Taps'.I Then Soak The Paper Towels With Warm Water Then They Go Into A Ziplock Baggie.Then Its Off To The Veg Tent.I Hang The Ziplock Baggie Vertical With The Taps Pointing Downwards Covered With A Washcloth.I Call This The Dawgie Dawgs Getto Vertical Germanition Technique.I Currently Have 4 G-13 BlueBerry Auto's In My Shot Glass So I Will Provide Pics When I Put Them In My Veg Tent Shortly.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

The Dawg said:


> Doc That Blue Mataro Isnt An Auto Its A Photo.Heres How Im Germaniting My Seeds Now.I Soak Them In A Shot Glass with 4 Drops of H020 With A Very Small Pinch Of Great White.Once The Taproot Appears I Throw Them In 4 Paper Towels Taproots Facing The Same Direction With A Sprinkle Of Great White On The Taps'.I Then Soak The Paper Towels With Warm Water Then They Go Into A Ziplock Baggie.Then Its Off To The Veg Tent.I Hang The Ziplock Baggie Vertical With The Taps Pointing Downwards Covered With A Washcloth.I Call This The Dawgie Dawgs Getto Vertical Germanition Technique.I Currently Have 4 G-13 BlueBerry Auto's In My Shot Glass So I Will Provide Pics When I Put Them In My Veg Tent Shortly.


Thats a lot of work to germ a seed.


I like to keep it simple.... Poke hole in medium, place seed, cover and wait. I usually get sprouts in 2-3 days...


----------



## curious old fart (May 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a lot of work to germ a seed.
> 
> 
> I like to keep it simple.... Poke hole in medium, place seed, cover and wait. I usually get sprouts in 2-3 days...


3 to 5 in jiffy's......I'm like you, keep it simple....less chance of a f--k up.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Occasionally i will do a presoak in water... but i don't always remember to do it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

I dont like the paper towel method because i have a tendency to forget about those as well. And then you get this


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont like the paper towel method because i have a tendency to forget about those as well. And then you get this
> View attachment 2643593


6 weeks later and i have this from those 2 sprouts though..

View attachment 2643595View attachment 2643597


----------



## Penyajo (May 4, 2013)

What up guys. Just figured I would stop by and show you guys what I have going on at the moment. This was my attempt at a low canopy scrog, but my light timer got a little messed up and was on for 20 hours a day for an extra three weeks. I kept thinking man these things are taking their time transitioning to flower.... duh I feel like a dope lol. Any ways they got vegged a little longer than I wanted but oh well. I guess I will just get a bit extra yield. They are all Tahoe og cuts from a mum I had. All at 27 days right now. Here's a little pRon for yall. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## DST (May 4, 2013)

Looks awesome COF!!!! Very healthy toms.


curious old fart said:


> What do you do with your used grow mix? I made compost piles and mixed it with leaves, grass clippings and some hydrated lime and used that to fill a 4'X12'X23" raised planter box that I have 10 different varieties of tomatoes who seem to love it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





billcollector99 said:


> I dont like the paper towel method because i have a tendency to forget about those as well. And then you get this
> View attachment 2643593


I have been known to do this, lol.....

@Integra, yes the DOG is the one I was making back in the day. And I never managed to get the Blue Kush done( from memory) but grew an amazing Bleeseberrry Kush that is still talked about at my local coffeeshop. That had the most unusual smell and taste to it with a great high.

Morgen peeps.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2013)

yes mate, bubble bags where used. pain in the arse bubble making, but the results are always nice. Been loving my new Hozelock spray bottle which makes life so much easier cleaning the trichs.


rasclot said:


> That looks fukin nice D! Did u use bubble bags for that?


was at the Grey Area yesterday and some of the lads where dabbing so I tried my Erl on the rig and it was super nice!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

DST said:


> yes mate, bubble bags where used. pain in the arse bubble making, but the results are always nice. Been loving my new Hozelock spray bottle which makes life so much easier cleaning the trichs.
> 
> 
> was at the Grey Area yesterday and some of the lads where dabbing so I tried my Erl on the rig and it was super nice!!


"He likes me, He really likes me" lol
Morning D. Hope you have an awesome day!!
Im off to dreamland i think.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2013)

Night night Bill. Sitting enjoying the morning sunshine here.


----------



## ialan (May 5, 2013)

OG kush Update looking very good for just 4 weeks

**


----------



## HydroGp (May 5, 2013)

1 xClonex 49,00 DKK* 49,00 DKK *1 xGSE Klimacontroller 749,00 DKK* 749,00 DKK *1 xBrons Fingersaks 49,00 DKK* 49,00 DKK *2 xPlante Jojo 15,00 DKK* 30,00 DKK *1 xMicroskop 60-100X 149,00 DKK* 149,00 DKK *1 xX-Stream 20 Site Aeroponic Propagator 695,00 DKK* 695,00 DKK*

Wohoo Climate controller and a cloner! 
On another note Damnit i keep sneezing!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks awesome COF!!!! Very healthy toms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been growing the bbk, and got big yields from my three seeds. very good smoke.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 5, 2013)

got 5 going outside too, for the yield, and great nugs.

dst, when will my reveiwes be on the bb site? thanks.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 5, 2013)

ready to smoke some p.k and dog. got my soil to till up for next week too. going tobe a breaders boutique week, as far as planting goes. also fucked up my net, till I Get a new phone cord


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2013)

Hey wassup 6hunnit ..

Theyre still stretching but I should have some nice bud porn for you guys in a few weeks


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 5, 2013)

So jealous about your guys tomatoes! I planted from seed and did it later than normal by a couple of weeks. They are only about 10 inches tall right now =( They've had some rough weather to deal with though. The rain was so hard one day it uprooted the plants. I dug holes and replanted them. Doing fine now, but it definitely stunted them! That fried tomato with lump crab and hollindaise (?) idea is boss. Ever consider throwing some asparagus tops on it?


----------



## DST (May 5, 2013)

should be up now?


209 Cali closet grower said:


> got 5 going outside too, for the yield, and great nugs.
> 
> dst, when will my reveiwes be on the bb site? thanks.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2013)

A must have for bubble making, and for spraying things in general





Some random yin pics from the greenhouse










Male Blue Pit















Blue Sky, Seagul...no chemtrails (not after the last time, lol)










Engineers Dreamxdog? in 100litre pot




















Half of the Dolce Rosso tomato scrog





Tulips










DOG Mom.





I thought I'd killed this pumkin when I moved it but it seems to have perked up a bit today...





Orignial K2 kush male used for the Dog cross. Thought this was dead after the borg got it, but it's somehow come back to life.










This wee cabbage of a clone I just stuck out in the greenhouse as it looked a gonner, but it's also perked back up.yeh!.






And that be that foggles.

Peace, DST


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 5, 2013)

Due to a large amount of paranoia and the fact that I have no bud left led me to take the last of my perpetual grown down today, 4 weeks early, am gutted because it looked as tho it was about to plump up nice, but at least ill have something to smoke in a weeks time. 

I also just went out and brought street weed for the first time in over 8 months!! Result!

going back to doing 9 plants at a time under my 600w and gonna try getting so me good mothers goin in my veg tent. I shall take pics of it all later and start my new thread, so watch this space lol. 

Stay High


----------



## glockdoc (May 5, 2013)

DST said:


> A must have for bubble making, and for spraying things in general
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao no chemtrails...i hear that!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

Nice seagull pics Dst.

And the tulips are very pretty.

That greenhouse is gonna have some fire in there!! Have you grown the E.D x dog yet?


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2013)

Bought a 2 yr old push mover with catcher, electric edger, and a fert spreader for $20!
All garage kept.
Gotta love Craigslist


----------



## Javadog (May 5, 2013)

I love push mowers. I have one too. 

...not neeearly as cool by the sound of it, but it will work
after the Big One. :0)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2013)

All this for $20


----------



## DST (May 5, 2013)

Quiet weekend in here. Nice little garden haul there Bassman. I don't actually think we have a Craigslist in NL??!!?

Cheers Bill, and no, this is the first time with the EDxDOG? It's quite funky already.


billcollector99 said:


> Nice seagull pics Dst.
> 
> And the tulips are very pretty.
> 
> That greenhouse is gonna have some fire in there!! Have you grown the E.D x dog yet?


----------



## jhod58vw (May 6, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Just finished cloning. I'll post some pics tomorrow. Have 64 in my homemade ez clone box & 75 in roots riot plugs in a humidity dome.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

just a couple of clones then jhod


----------



## jhod58vw (May 6, 2013)

DST said:


> just a couple of clones then jhod


Yep just a couple DST. LOL. One of these days I'm going to get ahold of the Blue Pit.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

I am hoping to have some ready for the end of the year. Got a load of s33ds from different pheno's to work with and not enough time


----------



## jhod58vw (May 6, 2013)

DST said:


> I am hoping to have some ready for the end of the year. Got a load of s33ds from different pheno's to work with and not enough time


Hell yeah bro hit me up. Where can I pick some beans up from?


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

they'll eventually be on breeders boutique website


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 6, 2013)

got blue pit porn, but not net, do to me, fuck!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 6, 2013)

Pictures are loaded on my mac ready for me to start my thread, but I'm having a big fat booner in the sunshine atm so it will have to wait lol


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2013)

well my blueberry still look tiny for 4 weeks in the wilma like, getting sum back in my cuboard tomoz under a cfl for now tho till a get a 400w ballast sorted in next couple days,,


debating on wether to get enough clones for me to scrap the hydro and go for 6 in soil in the tent and 4 in here to flip about the same time 

or scrap the hydro and veg in here move to tent to flower taking clones to veg again in here then eventually be to flower in both the rooms and have a little veg tent in the corner of my bedroom


----------



## dababydroman (May 6, 2013)

what do you guys think about an ant pile taking up residence in one of my pots? with a plant im trying to revege. they literally just moved the fuck in like they own the thing.. I think I took care of the problem already though without any pesticides.. I put them in a bird bath so theres like a moat around the pot.. no way for them to get food and what not.. but im wondering if they would have been more beneficial as far as breaking down dead plant matter and insects and stuff in my soil? not to mention aerating it.. and producing more organic matter. like larvae shells or caseing or w.e you wana call them.. not an ant expert, only experience I have is sticking m-60s in there piles and lighting them lol.. oh and the occasional smoke bomb. but yea I picked up a big brick off my deck the other day and slapped it against my side..little did I know that brick was basically the roof to an ant nest. just wearing shorts no shirt and felt the stinging sensation look down and I was basically rubbing a handful of ants into my side luckily most were on my shorts and only got bit probably like 10 times lol but its horrific looking down and a bunch of stinging insects swarming you. I let out a proper yelp. thanks a lot to whoever imported these fiery fuckers.


----------



## dababydroman (May 6, 2013)

thinking back to when I was a kid on a field trip. this kid literally was covered in them, like his white shoe was brown, they were trying to take him alive.. he musta been traumatized.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 6, 2013)

Got lotts of gardening done yesterday. Repotted 3 into 5 gall buckets and moved outside. Just in case of a frost or freeze. In 4 weeks will put them into 20 gall holes. I repotted my jack herer into a 20 gall pot. This will be lt final home so in october if its not done i can take special care for it in fall in the north east. I moved my 4 jack clones and 2 kalis. clones under the hid light for 3 weeks to get ready for the move outside. I moved my 3 baby liberty haze seedlings to a small container with 3 cfl bulbs for these 3 weeks. And the 6 in flower are just starting to show good sighns of flowering.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 6, 2013)

Forgot thi pics.pics go jackherer,kilishnikova,bigbang,than big bang I fell on a couple of weeks ago.And my clones.I got 10 out of 15 not your guys averages put won't complain considering a coupple looked sad to begin with. they just took forever to root and catch.I hope I can go back to being a hermit on my hill this week.Way to much action the last 3 weeks. I don't want to be this busy unless it's festival hopping or something to that effects. Have 4 days to get admittance letter from community college to be able for summer classes. Now I'm hoping I have to wait till fall classes. peace 6er's!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 6, 2013)

Shit went out on my buddies boat yesterday for the first time this year. Felt like summer is finally almost here.


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

DST said:


> I don't actually think we have a Craigslist in NL??!!?


Yes you do:

http://amsterdam.en.craigslist.org/


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Shit went out on my buddies boat yesterday for the first time this year. Felt like summer is finally almost here.


Saturday me and the girl went winetasting driving around one of the local lakes.


----------



## dababydroman (May 6, 2013)

just thinking out loud.. but i remember growing a super Mexican sativa one year like the oldschool shit.. i shoulda crossed it with something. the high was really euphoric.. i feel like they have something that could be more bred out of or to be less of, more modern genetics.. since the main concentration was on thc. i see experiments where they tested a lady with thc only then thc and cbd but they never tested her with just cbd.. i wonder what other cannabinoids are responsible for euphoria? any thoughts?


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2013)

well heres the blueberry 4 weeks they been in and the purple kush about 2 weeks this what im debating on scrapping to put 6 in 18ltr pots in soil to lst in there?????????? (i dont just mean hoying away i mean bring back to veg room to seee if i can get cuts off or revive)

i have added grow to this tank off water but looks likt the pk need it more then the blueberry 


and i will have pics of all the stuff i can replace them with tomorrow once i pick them up


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

Looks like they are locked out Bud.

Droman, I don't like Ant's near my plants, or in my pants lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2013)

LOL!!Hi DST!Your plants look spectacular ! how are things today in Damsterdam? Did i ever tell you my nephew has been battleing Testicular Ca (20 years old)? he had 6 mnths chemo and a couple major ops. He has been medicating heavily with the herb for is nausea , pain, ect. refused to take any of the prescription meds...After the last surgery and pathology he is clear! As a celebration he s going to Amsterdam in the fall with his bro to visit family. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2013)

ok so i will get the pics up tomoz of whats coming here from my m8s there is a couple like some are sum unsure of seeds but supposed to be fem but not 100% few are clones aswell...

so might just go with getting 6 in the tent in soil and stop waisting my time and lecy with the hydro till i can afford to again


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2013)

forgot to say d m8 they had no nutes in them till today as i eased off at the start as i thought i dived in a bit to quick with them


----------



## dababydroman (May 6, 2013)

me neither.. they literally like moved there whole colony into my pot.. luckily its just a plant im trying to revege should be alright until I can take some clones n then trash the ants.. these suckers are big they are like fire ants on steroids.. sprayed them with neem oil with no noticeable effect.


----------



## dababydroman (May 6, 2013)

or in my plants pants for that sake! hah


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2013)

Have you tried some diatomaceaous earth yet to fight the ants?
Sprinkle on the soil and all around the pot (if growing outside, sprinkle it down and put the pot on top of it so any ants & bugs trying to come in from below are targeted, too).
Just a thought.


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL!!Hi DST!Your plants look spectacular ! how are things today in Damsterdam? Did i ever tell you my nephew has been battleing Testicular Ca (20 years old)? he had 6 mnths chemo and a couple major ops. He has been medicating heavily with the herb for is nausea , pain, ect. refused to take any of the prescription meds...After the last surgery and pathology he is clear! As a celebration he s going to Amsterdam in the fall with his bro to visit family. Have a wonderful day!


20 years old....I am sorry that he had to go through such an experience,
but pleased at the positive prognosis. Enjoy the day indeed!

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2013)

Here's a good little article covering the use of DE to fight ants:

http://www.vegetablegardener.com/item/8107/diatomaceous-earth-as-non-toxic-ant-killer

"Have they invaded you yet? Those million-line-soldiers that cover your floor, counters and cat food? I haven't met anyone yet who enjoys even a small ant invasion in their house. If you find that ants are holding an ant convention in your home, it's actually the outside that you need to concentrate on if you want the little buggers gone for good.
Diatomaceous earth (DE) is not only inexpensive and effective; it's non-toxic to kids, birds, and pets. And yet it destroys ants, earwigs, slugs, beetles, ticks, fleas, cockroaches, and bed bugs. As these pests move across the powder, it sticks to their feet and legs only to get into their joints and exoskeleton. 

DE is made up of crushed fossilized skeletons of diatoms and algae. Some people claim that the DE jagged and sharp so it works like little pieces of broken glass and scratches up the insects' bodies then dries up their fluids. But I've also heard it said that instead of scratching up their bodies, the DE is absorbed into the bug's breathing tubes as well as their joints, eyes, etc. I'm not sure I care about exactly_ how _it works - just that the bugs quit eating and death isn't far behind.

To humans and pets, DE feels like powder and is completely harmless. That said, you don't necessarily want diatomaceous earth in your lungs, so wear a dusk mask when you're applying it. One thing you need to know is that there are different grades of diatomaceous earth. You don't want the stuff used for swimming pools. 
Purchase _horticultural grade_ DE. 

This is cheap pest control, so feel free to apply it liberally around the perimeters of your house, in the garden or shrubs, and right on the ants' nest if you can find it. It's also safe to use in the back of cupboards or what-have-you. DE isn't an instant kill; it could take days or weeks to be rid of ants completely. But you will be rid of them without sacrificing anything else.
It would be remiss of me not to state that if ants aren't pestering you; don't pester them. Ants can be useful as pollinators and soil aerators, just as they can be protectors and defenders of the plant-sucking aphid. That said, if they attempt a hostile take-over into my home, it's every species for itself."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2013)

Javadog said:


> 20 years old....I am sorry that he had to go through such an experience,
> but pleased at the positive prognosis. Enjoy the day indeed!
> 
> JD


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

some two week old PK


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

genuity said:


> some two week old PKView attachment 2645274View attachment 2645275


Psycho Killer?


----------



## HydroGp (May 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Psycho Killer?


Pure Kush?


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Psycho Killer?


^^^^........


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2013)

Pussy Killer?

:0)

JD


----------



## HydroGp (May 6, 2013)

Waddup! LOL who knew i would ever type this.. Male p0rn! lol
Since i found out my Blueberry Headband was a male, i just put him outside. But now he has changed colors  Im new to this male thingie and just want to collect some pollen. When will it be ready for pollen harvest? Thx


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

*chemberry7 weeks 12/12*,smells like her name.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Waddup! LOL who knew i would ever type this.. Male p0rn! lol
> Since i found out my Blueberry Headband was a male, i just put him outside. But now he has changed colors  Im new to this male thingie and just want to collect some pollen. When will it be ready for pollen harvest? Thx
> View attachment 2645290View attachment 2645296


looks like he will start to drop pollen any day,from hear on out,if you catch him in time,you can collect it a sack at a time......or make a pollen trap,2 pcs paper,one overlapping the other by just a lil,fold over flaps,tape 3 sides,now you have a pollen trap....or a hat.


----------



## HydroGp (May 6, 2013)

quick pic update. Lemon Skunk. Critical Kush. Pure Kush. Godberry got a little sun outside today


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2013)

Just a pair of pics of the back yard of my dad's place out near Big Lake (AK):














Half of his tomato plants (transplanted into 4" pots a few minutes ago):







And a rainbow from back home:


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks like they are locked out Bud.
> 
> Droman, I don't like Ant's near my plants, or in my pants lol.


How bout squirrels>

[video=youtube;OID7gA8fcaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OID7gA8fcaw[/video]


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

bodhi *tigers milk*7 weeks of 12/12,2 phenos.first one is very stocky,with a very thick main cola,and side bud.# 2...she has the frost.

I got clones of both of these,both of these plants got a "blue tag"(keepers)and they got hit with (plat.bubba x og) pollen


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

I know how I'd play those. Pheno 1 has the weight for everyone else... Pheno 2 has the frost for ME. hahaha. Nice work G. What color tag the losers get, red?


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I know how I'd play those. Pheno 1 has the weight for everyone else... Pheno 2 has the frost for ME. hahaha. Nice work G. What color tag the losers get, red?


I concur Jig


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I know how I'd play those. Pheno 1 has the weight for everyone else... Pheno 2 has the frost for ME. hahaha. Nice work G. What color tag the losers get, red?


haha,yep red tag>>>lock out-tag out kind of set up..sometimes frosty can be misleading,but im hopeing she is the winner of the race..


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2013)

I concur with both of you.

What up 6 just popping in before we get ready for my boys music concert tonight  

Some nice ass pr0n gen! Well done, well done. 

Have a good evening guys!


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2013)

Lisa Leff, The Associated Press  4 hrs. 
[h=1]Court: California cities can ban pot shops[/h]




David McNew / Getty Images 
A budtender pours pot from a jar at Perennial Holistic Wellness Center medical marijuana dispensary in Los Angeles. California's Supreme Court ruled Monday that cities may ban pot shops within their borders.



Advertise | AdChoices


Local governments in California have legal authority to ban storefront pot shops within their borders, California's highest court ruled on Monday in an opinion likely to further diminish the state's once-robust medical marijuana industry.
Nearly 17 years after voters in the state legalized medical marijuana, the court ruled unanimously in a legal challenge to a ban the city of Riverside enacted in 2010.
The advocacy group Americans for Safe Access estimates that another 200 jurisdictions statewide have similar prohibitions on retail pot sales. Many were enacted after the number of retail medical marijuana outlets boomed in Southern California after a 2009 memo from the U.S. Justice Department said prosecuting pot sales would be a low priority.
However, the rush to outlaw pot shops has slowed in the 21 months since the four federal prosecutors in California launched a coordinated crackdown on dispensaries by threatening to seize the property of landlords who lease space to the shops. Hundreds of dispensary operators have since been evicted or closed voluntarily.
Marijuana advocates have argued that allowing local government to bar dispensaries thwarts the intent of the state's medical marijuana law  the nation's first  to make the drug accessible to residents with doctor's recommendations to use it.
The ruling came in the case filed after Riverside city lawmakers used zoning powers to declare storefront pot shops as public nuisances and ban the operations in 2010. The Inland Empire Patient's Health and Wellness Center, part of the explosion of retail medical marijuana outlets, sued to stop the city from shutting it down.
A number of counties and cities were awaiting the Supreme Court ruling before moving forward with bans of their own.
A mid-level appeals court previously sided with the city of Riverside, but other courts have come to opposite conclusions. Last summer, a trial judge ruled that Riverside County could not close medical marijuana dispensaries in unincorporated areas because the move did not give the shops any room to operate legally under state law.
Meanwhile, an appeals court in Southern California struck down Los Angeles County's 2-year-old ban on dispensaries, ruling state law allows cooperatives and collectives to grow, store and distribute pot.


cof


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

I liked this picture for some reason. HPS and all


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2013)

What a coincidence. I like it too  what strain is that one? and the one that broke?


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> What a coincidence. I like it too  what strain is that one? and the one that broke?


Im not sure, and I think that party cup was a MD that didnt make it into a pot


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


>


You know, the funny thing is, I have to call BS on the photo.

These things just do NOT tumble right out of the jar like that!

I would have to suggest that perhaps my trim might be a bit natty,
but I get buds sticking to just the jar...I mean ones that need 
a serious knocking about of the jar to get out. Hilarious.

BTW: I agree on selecting the best for oneself. We search for the best after all.
I am really enjoying my Somango, and will definitely keep a grip on it. :0)

Take care,

JD


----------



## jhod58vw (May 6, 2013)

Here's some of the clones that I did last night.View attachment 2645693


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2013)

Sup Sixers, here is my outdoor pig!

View attachment 2646102


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

Hey Ambs, good news that he beat the dam Casino!!! Let me know when he's over.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL!!Hi DST!Your plants look spectacular ! how are things today in Damsterdam? Did i ever tell you my nephew has been battleing Testicular Ca (20 years old)? he had 6 mnths chemo and a couple major ops. He has been medicating heavily with the herb for is nausea , pain, ect. refused to take any of the prescription meds...After the last surgery and pathology he is clear! As a celebration he s going to Amsterdam in the fall with his bro to visit family. Have a wonderful day!



I also heard Baby powder around plants keeps ant away from yer p(l)ants!


dababydroman said:


> or in my plants pants for that sake! hah





DoobieBrother said:


> Have you tried some diatomaceaous earth yet to fight the ants?
> Sprinkle on the soil and all around the pot (if growing outside, sprinkle it down and put the pot on top of it so any ants & bugs trying to come in from below are targeted, too).
> Just a thought.





DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a good little article covering the use of DE to fight ants:
> 
> http://www.vegetablegardener.com/item/8107/diatomaceous-earth-as-non-toxic-ant-killer
> 
> ...


Nice, DE is the biz.



HydroGp said:


> Waddup! LOL who knew i would ever type this.. Male p0rn! lol
> Since i found out my Blueberry Headband was a male, i just put him outside. But now he has changed colors  Im new to this male thingie and just want to collect some pollen. When will it be ready for pollen harvest? Thx
> View attachment 2645290View attachment 2645296


As Gen said, next couple of weeks. Males always start to release reasonably early to catch the first stigmas produced by the females.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup Sixers, here is my outdoor pig!
> 
> View attachment 2646102View attachment 2646103



Good to see you posting F.M. Hope things are cool.

Morgen allemaal.


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2013)

well today im getting a few babys back in, will be back on this afternoon with pics of what iv got


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

Good luck Bud!


----------



## supchaka (May 7, 2013)

Day 24 o' Flower 12/12 FS 
[video=youtube_share;HfpnNrzbIEU]http://youtu.be/HfpnNrzbIEU[/video]


----------



## RPMJUNKIE (May 7, 2013)

Nice looking girls there supchaka!! What strain? did i see one that was supercropped? Im on day 23 of flower with my 8 girls under my 600W, my 3 Chill OM and 2 Arjans Haze #3 i vegged 30 days and my 4 bagseed i vegged alittle longer. My girls look really similar too yours as far as bud development goes, i've done a bit of LST too a few of mine tho. How many plants total you got there? That lazy susan thing you got going is pretty dang neat! I'll be following for sure.


----------



## eleventysix (May 7, 2013)

whats up fellow 600ers! I couldn't help myself .. getting closer to harvest time thought I'd share some of my lady buds! 8 weeks into flowerness!

White widow



Blue OG


----------



## supchaka (May 7, 2013)

One of my more current puppy pics.


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

Nice looking pRon Peeps!

This is why I use the bongo and never roll, but I thought I might roll the 1st jay for the yr lol
Purple AK-47 to start off the day


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

I think I am more high from the jay then the bong....?
Weird

Just got the mouse that was terrorizing my girl this morn at 4 am


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

A quick update on the seedlings:

Appears I will have a minor issue to correct when I get back to Oregon (looks like a bit of nitrogen burn, though it's just FFOF and she's been only feeding them water, so must've been a hot batch of soil from Fox Farms)


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

I transplanted 2 of my clones to 32 gal trashcans.
I want to grow in the dirt, but I am paranoid, and this way they are still mobile.
I think Ill dig holes and drop the cans in so they dont show over the fence hopefully


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

A life time ago I used to play this song on clarinet...
*_*all of the kats in Louie's band were heavy tokers, too (including Louie)*_

[video=youtube_share;6GuDExkBmnU]http://youtu.be/6GuDExkBmnU[/video]


----------



## z0b (May 7, 2013)

botanicare pro bloom and sweet citrus
ph 6.8
roots organic
about the start of week 5


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2013)

I think they look just fine doobie,looks like they are just setting in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I transplanted 2 of my clones to 32 gal trashcans.
> I want to grow in the dirt, but I am paranoid, and this way they are still mobile.
> I think Ill dog holes and drop the cans in so they dont show over the fence hopefully


where theres a will theres a way! Brilliant idea bassman. ur a true mother fuckin player.


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> where theres a will theres a way! Brilliant idea bassman. ur a true mother fuckin player.


here they are.
A lil rough from the wind lately as they were pampered indoor girls and just thrown into the heat, then a few days later the wind came.

DJ Shorts B-Berry, and a Dog S1
The Dog is the back one


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I transplanted 2 of my clones to 32 gal trashcans.
> I want to grow in the dirt, but I am paranoid, and this way they are still mobile.
> I think Ill dog holes and drop the cans in so they dont show over the fence hopefully





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> where theres a will theres a way! Brilliant idea bassman. ur a true mother fuckin player.


That'll take off a good 2 or 3-feet of visible height 
Just be careful of your back! (you putting the cans in the holes before you fill them with soil?)




genuity said:


> I think they look just fine doobie,looks like they are just setting in.


Hi, gen 
Wasn't sure if it might have been water burn from when she's been back-filling a little bit of dirt as they stretch and then watering.
Thankfully it's just the lower leaves (so far), but I'll make sure to let her know about keeping water drops off of them.
Also, because I don't have a veg area set up, the seedlings are in 12/12 mode with the two remaining adult plants who are about 2 weeks away from harvest (or less).
Not sure if I'm going to run the seedlings 12/12 after I get home, as I'd prefer to veg them out, but might just let them be and gear up for the next grow with a new batch.
Going to reveg the M1 plant (the one with the purty cherry red flowers) and take clones from it when I can. But will be transplanting it to a 5-gallon hybrid airpot right after harvesting.
In fact, will be converting all of my pots to a hybrid airpots when I get home (pics to come when it's done).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> here they are.
> A lil rough from the wind lately as they were pampered indoor girls and just thrown into the heat, then a few days later the wind came.
> View attachment 2646707View attachment 2646708
> DJ Shorts B-Berry, and a Dog S1
> The Dog is the back one


Dude that looks so bitchin! 
did you make those drainage holes on the side?.awesome idea.
when i first seen them i immediately thought HYDRO! hydro ouside like that would be so killer. cant wait to see them get massive. that dog is goin stink. id be paranoid as well. lol
good luck with them .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think I am more high from the jay then the bong....?
> Weird
> 
> Just got the mouse that was terrorizing my girl this morn at 4 am


I really hate smoking blunts but for some odd reason they really fuck me up more than smoking out of a bong!

@DST thanks bro, things are finally going good again. Had a lot of bs go on these last few months so I am happy to be back growing again!


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That'll take off a good 2 or 3-feet of visible height
> Just be careful of your back! (you putting the cans in the holes before you fill them with soil?)
> 
> 
> ...


Too late already in the dirt lol, but I only watered with 3 gal each.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude that looks so bitchin!
> did you make those drainage holes on the side?.awesome idea.
> when i first seen them i immediately thought HYDRO! hydro ouside like that would be so killer. cant wait to see them get massive. that dog is goin stink. id be paranoid as well. lol
> good luck with them .


Thanx
I already harvested my outside hempys, and yeah I used a 2" holesaw for the holes


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I really hate smoking blunts but for some odd reason they really fuck me up more than smoking out of a bong!
> 
> @DST thanks bro, things are finally going good again. Had a lot of bs go on these last few months so I am happy to be back growing again!


I used to smoke blunts and outta metal pipes in the old days.
Hell we even had soda bottle bongs and milk gallon gravity bongs lol.

After I quit the cigs I quit the blunts too though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

For the handful of Yes fans who might frequent the 600, a really good bass cover of "_*Heart of the Sunrise*_":

[video=youtube_share;pohDoH0jF1Y]http://youtu.be/pohDoH0jF1Y[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude that looks so bitchin!
> did you make those drainage holes on the side?.awesome idea.
> when i first seen them i immediately thought HYDRO! hydro ouside like that would be so killer. cant wait to see them get massive. that dog is goin stink. id be paranoid as well. lol
> good luck with them .


Someone say outdoor hydro?


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

How does the res stay cool enough?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> How does the res stay cool enough?


I don't know... I never pay attention to things like that. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hYDqCSTospY]http://youtu.be/hYDqCSTospY[/video]


----------



## mac.os.x (May 7, 2013)

ima take some pics and do a update on my progress soon. cant find the usb cord to my phone via pc to upload pics lol, but i have like 10 Dogs, 10 CJs, and 10 Southern Charms under compact fluros vegging for the moment, think a few of them are working on their set of 5 fingered leaves. .....wanna take pics gotta find that cord


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

This was just posted 10 days ago:

[video=youtube_share;WUCdQDL3cUg]http://youtu.be/WUCdQDL3cUg[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (May 7, 2013)

haven't even watched it yet but I know its gunna be good. first time I seen reggie watts on a hightime enterview I had respect. how y a doin doobs


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2013)

Hey-hey, dbd 
Doing alright. Just chillaxin' in Alaska, getting ready to go out to dinner with my dad and some old friends of the family.
Hope you're doing alright down there.
Can't wait to get home to Oregon so I can wrap my lungs around some M1 smoke.


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 7, 2013)

What's up guys? Hope everyone is doing well. I'm about to leave town Wednesday at 7 pm through Sunday at 8 or 9. Really worried about my girls, but I don't know what to do for the watering situation. Thinking about running shoe strings from big bottles of water and planting the other end 3 or 4 inches beneath the soil. Like a wicking system. Think it will work? Any input for a cheap fix would be appreciated. I think a heavy watering before I leave will keep them okay, but I just want to be sure


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> What's up guys? Hope everyone is doing well. I'm about to leave town Wednesday at 7 pm through Sunday at 8 or 9. Really worried about my girls, but I don't know what to do for the watering situation. Thinking about running shoe strings from big bottles of water and planting the other end 3 or 4 inches beneath the soil. Like a wicking system. Think it will work? Any input for a cheap fix would be appreciated. I think a heavy watering before I leave will keep them okay, but I just want to be sure


Get a Tote with a pump and a timer.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 7, 2013)

Whats up everyone?? Official changed my time to 12/12 today. Hope I'm not going to regret it plan on flowering all 9 girls. I only wanted to do 6. Lineup 2Kryponite Kush, 2 Louie the 13th, 2 GSC (Thin Mints), 2 Purple Cookie Monster & 1 OG Kush #18. Ladies just got a bath with some foliar spray before light on. Is 7.0 ph a little high for soil? Check out my temp change only 2 to 3 degrees. View attachment 2647144View attachment 2647145View attachment 2647146


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

wtg.

looking good g, and i hope flowering all 9 doesnt kick you in your ass.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 7, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> wtg.
> 
> looking good g, and i hope flowering all 9 doesnt kick you in your ass.


Thanks bro, I have some room to still spread them out a bit. Hopefully they just get a little taller and not wider.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> What's up guys? Hope everyone is doing well. I'm about to leave town Wednesday at 7 pm through Sunday at 8 or 9. Really worried about my girls, but I don't know what to do for the watering situation. Thinking about running shoe strings from big bottles of water and planting the other end 3 or 4 inches beneath the soil. Like a wicking system. Think it will work? Any input for a cheap fix would be appreciated. I think a heavy watering before I leave will keep them okay, but I just want to be sure


how bout some of these?







or alternatively, you can use a 2 liter bottle with the cap still on, and just a small hole drilled out of the cap.


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2013)

dam spam.....^^^not you bill


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

Ouch, I thought I was giving a legitimate response.


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Ouch, I thought I was giving a legitimate response.


haha,im chaseing a spammer around...not you bill


----------



## z0b (May 7, 2013)

So sad I have to leave my girls for a week in Florida with my girl lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

I've used those things bill!

I've also used a bottle with a tiny hole upside down a lil ways down in the soil 

What up 6, how is everyone. Hope all is well, things going good here just been really busy haven't had much free time. 

Updates coming tomorrow. 4 of the 5 bp ended up popping  Yay!


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

Ok well these pics are 4 or 5 days old and I said I wasn't going to share them because of the shitty quality but wth have some late night pr0n.



Good night 6!


----------



## hunter21312 (May 8, 2013)

Some big gals you have


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> how bout some of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks your luscious avi has a pair of Aqua Globes in her pants!









And looks like she got a 6-pack of them in her caboose!


----------



## budolskie (May 8, 2013)

well heres what i have got from my m8s

1st 2 are a psycho killer from bb 
3rd is also a psycho killer from bb 
4th is a dog from bb

and last pic is of 2 of the blue we got from that person what went in my wilma, which i think i fucked also cos iv seen some in soil from the same batch and they are flying compared to mine in the hydro..


so i think i have a new plan and using my 3x3 as a veg room then put the tent as a flower room then i can just train plants in here and take to flower when ever as the light will be low in flower room anyway i be to raise the pots if needs be.. that way i will be able to get a harvest every couple weeks or so


----------



## budolskie (May 8, 2013)

iv also just brought the best 2 blueberry along from the wilma and put into smaller pots for now and will just hand water see what purple kush to bring along tomoz aswell...

could i be taking cuts from these blue or would they end up shite like there moms are looking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well heres what i have got from my m8s
> 
> 1st 2 are a psycho killer from bb
> 3rd is also a psycho killer from bb
> ...


perpetual is the way forward man  couple of good mothers and your away. i've got half dozen whic is a bit too man for me space anyway. just literally had to hack them to half their size


----------



## budolskie (May 8, 2013)

getting them 2 little ones potted up this afternoon might just hoy them scrappy blues out with the domes over and put the dog and pk lemon in them...


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 8, 2013)

What methods do you guys use for keeping your pots off the ground, I have been using upside down pots which work fine, but now I have a shortage of large pots and have 3 plants needing the bigger pots.

how do you raise yours? Pics preferable. 

Stay High


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2013)

buy some more pots, Im in the same situation lol. Even if its cheapy pots they will be good to stand the plants in good ots on.


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> What methods do you guys use for keeping your pots off the ground, I have been using upside down pots which work fine, but now I have a shortage of large pots and have 3 plants needing the bigger pots.
> 
> how do you raise yours? Pics preferable.
> 
> Stay High


Use old vhs tapes 

Or wood, just anything you can find around your house to raise them up will work. Be creative


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

i couldn't believe wilko's wanted £1, 35 for an 18cm pot


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2013)

plastic drink cups can be used for a riser.


cof


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's just finding the right size, I have 3 plants that aren't as big as my other 6 and trying to get an even canopy without training further. I will get my thread up soon I promise, just trying to be creative with the name lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

DIY cloner I knocked up last night, Yorshireman's https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/141252-dwc-grow-club-398.html Tutorial works a charm:

View attachment 2647627View attachment 2647628View attachment 2647629

bud pr0n View attachment 2647630


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2013)

Nice pr0n don. What strain is that in your hand?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

sweet n sour man, BB's smelly cherry x chem dawg x sour D x Larry OG. though none of what i've seen so far hasn't had any smelly cherry to it lol. 

i'm going to set a few more away in a month or so.


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2013)

Sounds delicious whether the smelly cherry comes through or not.

I really need to get me some more bb gear, hoping these skxdb turn out well and I can find a good keeper and report back to the fairy on them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

the work put in the crosses was dwezelitsame's really, i accidentally pollinated the crop  there's been a couple of stellar offspring though so what the hey.


----------



## budolskie (May 8, 2013)

I will be building a cloner for my veg room now that I've stopped the hydro for a bit what are the dimensions of your tub don m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

Not totally sure to be honest.ill dig the link out for yorkies tutorial. Simple as, but you'll need the digger with adapter then a universal travel plug one.


----------



## budolskie (May 8, 2013)

Ok m8 nice one I probs buy a smaller tank to fit in my veg room anyway the shallower the less water to put in, I think mine is a bit deep and big for what I need


----------



## HydroGp (May 8, 2013)

Hello lads.. I think i might have 2 clones going  Roots or some kind of crazy fungus?  Looks crazy.. Succes on flowering cuttings lol


----------



## method2mymadness (May 8, 2013)

Few shots of the room while I.was watering 12 violator kush going into flower Friday and some shots of my moms blue pit is a beast and stinks up the whole room u can smell her over everything ealse

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 8, 2013)

Problem sorted, to a fashion. 

Been at the bedsit a few hrs today, sorting shit, had a plant in my veg tent go all crispy in the heat yday (need to sort some ventilation for my veg tent) so ripped it out the root pouch to make way for one of the 3 in flower, then also found 2 spare root pouches for the other two. All potted on and bk under the 600, still have an uneven canopy but fuck it.

whilst there I also began to crack some s33ds, 5 dippy ellsy. I have come up with a name for my thread so will start it later once lil one is in bed. 

Stay High.


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2013)

Doing good method, glad to hear your good. I'm hoping one of my blue pits turns out to be a keeper.

Ok I know how some of you have asked or said you've noticed no lsting or anything in my plants, well you all got me thinking what the hell lets do it again it's been awhile and I needed someway to tame this beast so today was a bondage day 



Have a good day everyone, headed out to the garden.


----------



## stlmatt (May 8, 2013)

Some G13 midnight Kush and 1 Nirvana White Widow at about 5 weeks They look real nice,but not the heaviest yeild Ive grown...but not the worst either....nugs feel like they should be pretty dense. More pics to come 



Enjoy Stlmatt


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 8, 2013)

*

Check out my new thread and get subbed up!. Link in sig.


Stay High.​




*


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 8, 2013)

Why has that happened?? bold type in my post? what gwanin?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Doing good method, glad to hear your good. I'm hoping one of my blue pits turns out to be a keeper.
> 
> Ok I know how some of you have asked or said you've noticed no lsting or anything in my plants, well you all got me thinking what the hell lets do it again it's been awhile and I needed someway to tame this beast so today was a bondage day
> 
> ...



bondage.... heh, heh, heh....

[video=youtube_share;7kPLDKgmVTk]http://youtu.be/7kPLDKgmVTk[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

bondage..hee heee heee. i love you doobiebroski!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> bondage..hee heee heee. i love you doobiebroski!


Don't we all


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2013)

I love you all, too!
If it weren't for you all, I'd be a hermit and half past crazy (some would say I'm well past the halfway point, as it is).


My wife kids me about being curmudgeonly, crusty, obstinate, and judgmental.
I thank her for the compliments, and warn her of what I might be like in 20 years (if I make it that long).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

omg 
i got sooo much to tell you.. OMG!i

first .,,, expect some more most sticky icky sexy mouth watering pictures from me.
with my brand new CAMERA!!! yes, my new
bad ass rippin hot...Cannon REbel T3i ER-S 18-55 ES-S II with a 3 year warranty!!
and to top it all off as luck or fate has it.... 
and i ordered 2 Feminized Jack Herer s33ds today!! 
get down brothas and sistas its 420!!!!! 


[video=youtube_share;lfJNQfHF_Dk]http://youtu.be/lfJNQfHF_Dk[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> omg
> i got sooo much to tell you.. OMG!i
> 
> first .,,, expect some more most sticky icky sexy mouth watering pictures from me.
> ...


did your mail come??

Nice cam, that is badass!!

and I hope you have better luck with the new beans!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

i shall swing by the post tomorrow lad.
cheers ,, lemon skunk at 420 is so nice.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2013)

Cool beans. Sorry, it took me over a year to get it to you. Now its been sent, I am super excited for you to have it. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

mmm yeah ...im getting really excitey too bill.. and i have something very very special for you as well.eye candy that will really get you hot.


----------



## Javadog (May 8, 2013)

Please do not type posts like that while employing that avatar.

Brrrr!

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2013)

Hey folks it feels like its been forever  all is well here at home, had a great vacation... Oh, I got some baaaaaaad aaaaasss custom fabric containers! I'll post some pics tonight hopefully.


peace.


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2013)

Welcome back whodat. How was Jazz Fest?

Some DOG at 8 weeks and 1 day





she needs about another week or 10 days.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2013)

Woof! Woof!
*pant*pant*pant*

Looks so nice, cof!

[video=youtube_share;j8XP4zW1FEg]http://youtu.be/j8XP4zW1FEg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2013)

*http://news.yahoo.com/colorado-legislature-votes-tax-recreational-marijuana-003114823.html*


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> *http://news.yahoo.com/colorado-legislature-votes-tax-recreational-marijuana-003114823.html*


Looks like you have to pay to play in Colorado.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2013)

Ironic that cannabis has been demonized for decades, and yet now that's it's becoming legal, the vultures all want to wet their beaks and tear out their own little mouthful of flesh from us.


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2013)

Twas great COF  and my plants did great without me, again! No more vacations for a while, hehe.


Too tired to post pics tonight, I'll see all you cool cats tomorrow!


----------



## jhod58vw (May 8, 2013)

My OG #18 in the center and a picture of all my ladies. Packed house this grow 1st day of 12/12. Porn coming to a site near you. View attachment 2648500View attachment 2648501


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

Went out and took some pics today of my old stomping grounds (will show them all after I get back to Oregon and make a video montage of the pics to post on youtube).
This is where I spent most of my youth & adolescence (the red arrow points to where we lived, though the cabin is hidden by trees), and is one of the millions of reasons why I hate the city:

Lazy Mountain (part of the Talkeetna Mountains)


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

Here's a couple more reasons:


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2013)

No wake n bake just a little throat tickler to take the edge off things roll on 10 o'clock for sum cream


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a couple more reasons:


Absolutely stunning Doobs.
Its amazing people can survive in a place like that. Speaks a lot for their fortitude.
I hope you make the best of the rest of your time there. I wish your visit could have been under better circumstances.
My condolences, and have a safe trip back.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 9, 2013)

watup crew, should have my net working today. been working, family, working my garden. indoors is going great. have dog, blue pits, gsc, southern charm, bx1. flowing great. 

outdoors, working on my holes. digging holes, 3' x 3' x2' down, and mixing, 2 parts my native soil to 1 part kellogges garden soil. with chicken shit.

going outdoors is, larry og, dogs, bx1, smelly fingers, smelly cherrys, cherry pie, cheese pie, tahoe og kush, pinapple chuck.


will be flowing outside plants outside too.12/12


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

It's been great to visit with my dad, and looking forward to getting back to Oregon.
But I can't tell you how much I wanted to just head out into the woods today for a couple of weeks.
The last time I was here was December of 2012, but I spent the whole time with my mom in her hospital room, so it didn't hit me just how much I've missed Alaska until this visit when I have a little time to get outside.
My longest stint was 3-months in the bush by myself.
I didn't speak one word the entire time.
Just became part of it all, like we all once were.
Fucking beautiful.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

A few more pics from my walking today:

Some tracks from an adolescent moose (tracks were less than a day old):




















A nesting pair of ducks I came across:
(was a nice surprise, and managed to get a few pics before they spooked and flew off to safety)
(a nesting pair is just a fancy way of saying a mated pair)


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

Any of you guys that haven't been to my new thread, chk sig.

would be awesome to have your guys input along the way.

doobie,whodat, cof, bill, I wanna see you all there and if I can ill rep ya lol.


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2013)

so iv just added a couple cuts 2 physco killer and a dippy ellsy and planted 5 sweet in sour reg pips straight in soil, potted the dog and pyscho killer cloner yesterday that had rooted and they all in the heated prop, 2 shady blueberrys at the back with little domes on 2 bigger blueberry in the pebbles and a psycho killer in the soil in round black pot


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

Had to share a funny thing with you guys. I went to a baby sale (not selling babies... just baby stuff) and was looking through the books. Found a real gem. "Marijuana Leads to Murder". I couldn't believe it. Opened it up thinking it was a joke or something. Lol... totally NOT a joke. It was published in 2011 and is full on "Pot is the stepping stone to drug abuse, prison and death." If anyone needs to know the evils of pot, just let me know, I got a book on it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 9, 2013)

Awsome pics doobie! I'd love to go hiking around for a couple of weeks in those mountains with just me and my dog!


----------



## HydroGp (May 9, 2013)

Dog is helping with roots. Great team! Finished for today, my shoulder hurts..
On to the tent. Im starting up a bunch of autos today. along with some new mothers. Still waiting for the ghe temp controller :/ I really believe it is faster just ordering from another country.. Hope yall is as good feelin as me


----------



## HydroGp (May 9, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Awsome pics doobie! I'd love to go hiking around for a couple of weeks in those mountains with just me and my dog!


I hear you! Survival trip with my best m8.. Thats a must try at some point.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

Doob those pics are incredible, and show a beautiful place I will prolly never make it to, but seeing it in these pics is nice.

Sorry about your mom. I am glad she is at peace now.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Had to share a funny thing with you guys. I went to a baby sale (not selling babies... just baby stuff) and was looking through the books. Found a real gem. "Marijuana Leads to Murder". I couldn't believe it. Opened it up thinking it was a joke or something. Lol... totally NOT a joke. It was published in 2011 and is full on "Pot is the stepping stone to drug abuse, prison and death." If anyone needs to know the evils of pot, just let me know, I got a book on it.


They could say the same exact shit about drinking. I'm sure a ton of heroin addicts either started smoking weed first, or drinking first. I don't understand why there aren't tons of alcohol leads to smack books out there. What high school kid starts banging heroin the first thing they try?


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's been great to visit with my dad, and looking forward to getting back to Oregon.
> But I can't tell you how much I wanted to just head out into the woods today for a couple of weeks.
> The last time I was here was December of 2012, but I spent the whole time with my mom in her hospital room, so it didn't hit me just how much I've missed Alaska until this visit when I have a little time to get outside.
> My longest stint was 3-months in the bush by myself.
> ...


Thats badass Doobie  
I would have been talking to myself all the time though lol I should film myself on one of my solo road trips... or not. 




jigfresh said:


> Had to share a funny thing with you guys. I went to a baby sale (not selling babies... just baby stuff) and was looking through the books. Found a real gem. "Marijuana Leads to Murder". I couldn't believe it. Opened it up thinking it was a joke or something. Lol... totally NOT a joke. It was published in 2011 and is full on "Pot is the stepping stone to drug abuse, prison and death." If anyone needs to know the evils of pot, just let me know, I got a book on it.



You had me at baby sale hehe. Im going to look that book up for a few chuckles.




Heading out, gots much to do.


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2013)

Well gona take a couple cuts off my blueberrys tomorrow and don't no wether to just get rid of the 2 shittest ones I have, 
question aswell would it effect the blueberry much if I put into soil from the pebbles for flowering just save me hand watering them few time a day as its a different house


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Had to share a funny thing with you guys. I went to a baby sale (not selling babies... just baby stuff) and was looking through the books. Found a real gem. "Marijuana Leads to Murder". I couldn't believe it. Opened it up thinking it was a joke or something. Lol... totally NOT a joke. It was published in 2011 and is full on "Pot is the stepping stone to drug abuse, prison and death." If anyone needs to know the evils of pot, just let me know, I got a book on it.


Wow.
Just... wow.

By that book's reasoning, we can extrapolate that the first breath we take as newborns is the first step towards drug abuse, prison and death, too.
Also, life-long debt, failing health, ulcers, hooliganism, in-grown toenails and chronic halitosis.


Cool find, jig, and glad someone with sense was able to get it out of circulation so the weak-minded won't be improperly swayed by the lies it contains.

I'd be tempted to make vids of me tearing out joint-sized strips of paper from the pages after reading the lies written on it, and using the paper to roll up fat joints to blaze.
That is, if it weren't for all the toxic chemicals the publishers used in the paper & inks of the unholy thing.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 9, 2013)

Doob 

sum very nice pics 

very sorry to learn of your loss 

the book says we should be sorrowful at birth 
an rejoice at death - i guess we have it backwords 

she is in a better place now 
but pics is like heaven 


stay up 


Erie I


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Well gona take a couple cuts off my blueberrys tomorrow and don't no wether to just get rid of the 2 shittest ones I have,
> question aswell would it effect the blueberry much if I put into soil from the pebbles for flowering just save me hand watering them few time a day as its a different house


So long as you do the transfer gently, without too much root system damage, the plant will hardly notice it.
Will be just like a regular translplanting.
Did that with a hempy bucket grow, transferred to soil from 100% perlite, and the plant thrived (until it showed gender as a male).


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2013)

smokeing on some very good sativa right now.......got me feelin


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

Gen, you're another brain I'd like in my thread, link in sig, pop over when u got time bro.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (May 9, 2013)

speakin of good sativa... that psycho killer, man... idk if i just got a good pheno or what, but that strain is gonna be one of my fav all-around grows. 

Im starting to find that some strains are just flat out more worth my time, and that PK is certainly one of those. i dont have any good pics atm, but damn! super close nodes on a mostly sativa plant, and an awesome lemony sweet smell.

so would any of you with EXP in this area say... does the Engineer's Dream stretch out a bit more than the Psycho Killer typically does? im pretty sure i dont have a very lanky PK pheno in mind as im asking this either tho.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Had to share a funny thing with you guys. I went to a baby sale (not selling babies... just baby stuff) and was looking through the books. Found a real gem. "Marijuana Leads to Murder". I couldn't believe it. Opened it up thinking it was a joke or something. Lol... totally NOT a joke. It was published in 2011 and is full on "Pot is the stepping stone to drug abuse, prison and death." If anyone needs to know the evils of pot, just let me know, I got a book on it.


My CPS worker told me that I should take my kids to SMACK ALLEY cause Marijuana is a gateway drug. I almost fell out of my chair! I then asked her immediately, should I stop giving my kids milk since its a gateway to alcohol? She didnt like that, but I didnt like what she said! Fucking IDIOTS!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 9, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My CPS worker told me that I should take my kids to SMACK ALLEY cause Marijuana is a gateway drug. I almost fell out of my chair! I then asked her immediately, should I stop giving my kids milk since its a gateway to alcohol? She didnt like that, but I didnt like what she said! Fucking IDIOTS!


The problem with a lot of government social worker types, police, etc. They think that they know what goes on, and how things work or whatever, but they really have no idea. Like I've been to treatment a couple times, and jump through their hoops, but they think they know what goes on because they used to be an "alcoholic" or some shit. Then they talk about how they used to drink a box of wine every weekend or something that just sounds ridiculous. Let me know when you're doing more coke than is worth mentioning, drinking a fifth a day till you puke etc. They don't know. I'm just glad I've toned it way back from earlier on. I got friends going down some dark paths that I'm staying away from. My sisters fiancé's friends all got popped for meth n shit. One after the other. What's their solution to this? Lockem up, fine the shit out of them (which most will never pay), and send them to treatment. My cousin has $100,000.00 in fines for fuck sakes. Lmao. The system is so fucking broken. They want to build a bigger jail here so they can arrest more people, and in turn they will hire more pigs, more police state bullshit.

There is more than one way to build discipline in people. Some people think negative consequences for actions is the way, I do not. Reinforce good behavior and it works much better. If you get a person that is fucking up left and right maybe sentence them to get an education or something like that? You know, something productive to society and the individual.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My CPS worker told me that I should take my kids to SMACK ALLEY cause Marijuana is a gateway drug. I almost fell out of my chair! I then asked her immediately, should I stop giving my kids milk since its a gateway to alcohol? She didnt like that, but I didnt like what she said! Fucking IDIOTS!


MJ is sucha a problem in their eyes, yet I can quit smoking herb (10 days sober) with little to no effects, but I can't seem to kick these damn cigs for the life of me.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2013)

waddurp sixxas

took about half a year in the 600 kingdom to whip up this little magical patty.

one giant loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :]


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2013)

Doobie I get a bag soil this weekend and put 2 my blueberry and the biggest if the psycho killer into the flower tent get them started


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

They should do just fine, bud 
Love those berry & fruit tasting smokes.


I liked my hempy tryout, but won't do it again until we're in a house where I can run the watering on timers several times a day from a res to keep them maxed out.
In the meantime, will be cleaning dirt from under my nails for the summer at least, but that's just fine by me.

Will have 11 Extrema seedlings almost ready for upcanning when I get home.
Running them 12/12 from seed, but will be a bit before they show gender and I cull the males.
3 more days before I'm home...


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> waddurp sixxas
> 
> took about half a year in the 600 kingdom to whip up this little magical patty.
> 
> one giant loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :]


If this wasn't a cannabis forum, I'd have said: "Nice crepe!"
Looks like some fire, though!


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2013)

just took 4 cuts off the blueberrys 2 off each and 2 cuts of the psycho killer will get pics up later on and get a proper thread started in my sig for yous to follow if yous like


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2013)

well heres few pics of the cuts and also started a thread for my perpetual if yous want to pop in and help me along the way i no il need it.. the links in my sig

1st pic is a bb dippy ellsy 
2nd is 2 bb psycho killer 
and 3rd is 4 blueberry in center and 2 on left and the 2 on right are bb deep psychosis 

just put in cubes yesterday so hopefully i will see roots next weekend haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2013)

shout out to ya 209! thanks for the review!

and that does look like a pancake lol guzias!


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2013)

Not much happenin in the club the day like everyone must be out full of pop and nose candy


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 10, 2013)

Good thing I left my plants in buckets that i moved outside. Frost warning sat-mon. I just repotted my clones into 3gal pots to move outside after mon. I also started lots of the kush seeds in two big pots. I have 25 3 gal pots for them. I figure if I take the slowest starting 25 I'll end up about 50% female.Thats all I dare put outside!

My 6 inflower are looking good.Monday I'll post my first set of little bud pics.peace!


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2013)

WOW is this shit even legal?
not good.
http://www.oregonlive.com/today/index.ssf/2013/04/repeal_of_marijuana_legalizati.html


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> WOW is this shit even legal?
> not good.
> http://www.oregonlive.com/today/index.ssf/2013/04/repeal_of_marijuana_legalizati.html


Unfortunatly yes; but upon further reading it has little or no chance of passing.

Did you happen to notice the tax rate in Washington? 75%.


cof


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2013)

Bong, bed and watch stand by me


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2013)

I put a sun shade around my outdoor plant so its only getting 600 watts worth of natural sun light. Now I can post her in the 600 club!

View attachment 2650848

Dont forget bros and sis, its Mothers Day Weekend! Cherish your Mothers, I miss mine everyday!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## justlearning73 (May 10, 2013)

Fairy came today!!!!! Now time to pop some beans.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2013)

Seedling pR0n:
(Extrema)


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2013)

(*pics are from the wife's cellphone, so they kind of suck)
And one Extrema in flower:








And the M1:
(pic is taken from the "rear". The plant is actually bigger than the pic would have you believe)


----------



## supchaka (May 10, 2013)

Here is my sorta accidental branch graft. I tried to super crop this plant and the top snapped off completely like a piece of celery. For shits and giggles I taped it and voila! My first branch graft!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 10, 2013)




----------



## dababydroman (May 10, 2013)

YES, everybody shake what your momma gave you! ...or in FMILY's case put milk n cookies on it. lookin good doobs.. im thinkin the M1 doesn't like to heavy of nutes. and for the record I think that's the M1 x BMF


----------



## dababydroman (May 10, 2013)

supchaka: and you can hardly tell. yea iv noticed that tends to happen when the plants full of water.


----------



## ILikePotAlot (May 10, 2013)

Cool club room for one more ? 4 x 600 HPS

These are some of the girls This strain is called Deep freeze developed by a friend which is an very long outdoor grown mainly sativa X Ice.
Day 25 and 7 Flowering. The larger was veged for 5 weeks smaller 2 weeks veg.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> YES, everybody shake what your momma gave you! ...or in FMILY's case put milk n cookies on it. lookin good doobs.. im thinkin the M1 doesn't like to heavy of nutes. and for the record I think that's the M1 x BMF



Going to trim the buds off when I harvest the M1, but will leave enough to reveg it.
I made a mistake by adding bloom nutes a couple of times before I left for Alaska, and the leaves clawed a bit.
And the screen from the scrog damaged a lot of the leaves (had to move the plants a few times, and snagged it a few times here & there, and the wind from the oscillating fan induced a lot of abrasive damage as well).
The upper leaves (newer) are normal, but can definitely see it's on the verge of having to much N.
And I'm positive the FFOF I got last time was a bit hot, on top of it all.
Mixing the M1 with the BMF really kicked out all the stops on the red pheno of the BMF: those flowers are dark cherry red, and way more red than any of the BMF plants I've yet grown.
Seems to be a great combo!


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2013)

Southern Charm Day 61







she needs a few more days


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

Very pretty girl you got there. Hope she smokes as good as she looks!!


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2013)

wake in bake grow shop the day for soil a think ready to get my girls in the flower room tomoz


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Very pretty girl you got there. Hope she smokes as good as she looks!!


Hopefully she soon will fill my lungs and head with her sweetness.

here's one of the reasons that I don't grow outdoors

....and the pears disappear



cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2013)

my nomination for today's bad reporting
http://www.menshealth.com/medical-marijuana/


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2013)

FUCK marinol.......

THIS (from the article) \/

FORTY-FIVE YEARS AGO, Lester Grinspoon, M.D., now an associate professor emeritus of psychiatry at Harvard Medical School, would have never agreed with the idea of marijuana as a medicine. He thought his friends who lit up were ruining their health. Who would blame him? The U.S. government seemed to agree. In 1970, it classified marijuana as a Schedule I drug&#8212;alongside heroin and LSD&#8212;as a substance with high abuse potential and no accepted medical purpose.
But in 1967, Dr. Grinspoon&#8217;s teenage son was diagnosed with acute lymphocytic leukemia. Chemotherapy left him with no appetite, vomiting spells, and nausea&#8212;&#8220;the kind you feel right down to your toe nails,&#8221; the doctor remembers. The drugs that were supposed to ease the pain didn&#8217;t. So Dr. Grinspoon&#8217;s wife pulled up to Wellesley High School and asked her son&#8217;s friend for weed.
A few minutes before his treatments, Dr. Grinspoon&#8217;s son would take a few puffs. &#8220;We never&#8212;for as long as he lived&#8212;had to deal with that awful experience of seeing what he went through again,&#8221; he says.
----------

I'm living proof of just how bloody well cannabis works to mitigate leukemia treatment-related side effects, and for the aches & pains in the body & mind brought on by years of physical & mental self-abuse.

My doctor asked ME if I had given any thought about medical marijuana, and offered to write me a recommendation to get my card.
And not a cornerstore-nudge-nudge-wink-wink cannabis doctor, a highly regarded specialist in his field of oncology.

I DO have a valid OMMP card, but I would still grow it and smoke the shit out of it if I didn't have the card.

And if I had no ills to care for...
... I'd STILL grow it and smoke the shit out of it just to enjoy the high and altered (elevated) states of consciousness and boost in creative thoughts and expressions it affords.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> my nomination for today's bad reporting
> http://www.menshealth.com/medical-marijuana/
> 
> 
> cof


I wonder how much they were paid to write that bullshit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2013)

The claim of lowered IQ goes out the window too: I consistently test out at 146 (highest test score was 153).
Out of highschool, before I ever smoked cannabis, I would test out between 126 and 135.

Pot: it does a body (_*and*_ mind) good!


----------



## ialan (May 11, 2013)

OG Kush Week 5 update


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2013)

Huge & frosty flowers!
Veddy noice!


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2013)

lovely plant might giv that a try sumtime


----------



## jhod58vw (May 11, 2013)

Just got the hook up on a couple of Dog s33ds. Not sure when I'm going to pop them. Still want to get ahold of some of that Blue Pit next or maybe some Sour Cherry. Might pop them in September or so for my winter Indoor grow.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 11, 2013)

looking good, hope you guys have a good weeking. for me got to work, and dig holes. digging my holes 2` x 3`w x 3`d, and then till my dirt 10" with chicken shit from lowes. plant, plant. room is feeling up with breeders boutique flowers too. just running 2 600w in there, and doing 10 bb clones outside to flower. my cheese pie is in flower, and just reeking up my back yard


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 11, 2013)

shit my bad. holes are 2` feet deep x 3 feet long x 3 feet wide. most plants will be from seeds. but will clone and flower them, to know if tney will stay or Get yanked, by jule


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2013)

just binned the shittest blueberry i had and topped the other, also brought the 2 best p kush that was in the hydro and put in soil, gona take my 3 biggest along tomoz to repot and start there 12/12 will be back with pics of them tomorow once done


----------



## z0b (May 11, 2013)

Bud porn for you 600 folks.  just had to tie al my girls up as you can see.
41 days in


----------



## method2mymadness (May 11, 2013)

Little blue pit.shot taking up half my 4x4 area almost other half is gsc then the 12 violator or on other side


----------



## TechnoMage (May 11, 2013)

Here's a couple shots from my latest grow, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/644360-purple-haze-pineapple-express.html. 21 days in.


Pineapple Express is on the left, Purple Haze is on the right.


Shot to show scale a bit better. 4x2 tent, 600w HPS, 2 gallon pots.


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2013)

Nice grow I'm yet waiting for sum pineapple clones to have a go off in my perpetual


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2013)

Some Alaska tomato pR0n:
(my dad's starter tomatoes waiting for better weather before they go outside)








And portable greenhouse pR0n:
(*we just assembled today: 5ft x 4ft x 6.5ft tall)


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2013)

That is bad ass doobie. Nice work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2013)

They're about $130 for that size greenhouse. 
(*Alaska pricing, might be less in the Lower 48 )
(*bought at Home Depot)
Took us about 20 minutes to set up, and it's screwed to the 2x4 studs on the ground so the wind won't take it away or knock it over.
It has a zippered opening on both ends, and a mesh opening on each side for ventilation (looks like perfect size for a 21" fan)
Definitely going to be getting one or two when we buy a house.
Would be good for discrete, backyard cannabis grows.


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2013)

Wake n bake in the finest blueberry off my lass for my birthday haha


----------



## jhod58vw (May 11, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Wake n bake in the finest blueberry off my lass for my birthday haha


Happy bday bro get baked.


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2013)

I will be but my best present s grow my self the 5o took the bastards haha so I'm back to looking around for .7 off cream for a 10a, greedy fuckers round here


----------



## jhod58vw (May 11, 2013)

All the little ones & a picture of my girls on day 6 of 12/12. Looking very lushes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Happy bday bro get baked.


* I hate laptop computers!!!!! I was +repping budolskie for his b-day and things went wacky and I repped you for it instead.... d'oh!!!


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2013)

Blue berry and a delicious caramelo has wiped me out now on settee baked watching sum of the shield, just took the seedlings out prop and put on top to dry the soil out a bit as looks damp and that's how a might been fucking them by leaving in prop once I waterd see how they go on top for few days I planted Thursday or Friday and still nowt out


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 12, 2013)

Happy Bday budman!


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2013)

well just put 3 in the flower room and in 10ltr pots will be training over there first couple weeks of flower aswell that is 2 blueberry and a psycho killer or deep psychosis 1 of the 2 haha


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

Happy b-day bud!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 12, 2013)

watup crew. still haven,t fix my net, just seeing what you guys are up too.


----------



## djwimbo (May 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> my nomination for today's bad reporting
> http://www.menshealth.com/medical-marijuana/
> 
> 
> cof


LOL



> The same thing goes for a good high: A 2007 _Clinical Pharmacology & Therapeutics_ study found that of 1.7, 3.4, and 6.8 percent THC pot, most people preferred the experience from the 3.4 percent weed. What you won&#8217;t read in that study is that it was originally designed to include 8 percent THC weed, but &#8220;even the most experienced marijuana smokers couldn&#8217;t tolerate it,&#8221; Dr. ElSohly explains. &#8220;So what the heck do you want more THC than that for?&#8221;


I don't think that study was done with _real_ pot smokers. I don't think I've seen anything less than 12% in this state(labelled medical).


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2013)

some 2 week 6 day old Psycho killer,out of 5 beans,i got 3 females,they show sex so fast..


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2013)

I mentioned it earlier, so heres a teaser pic...


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2013)

I heart pr0n


----------



## HydroGp (May 12, 2013)

Hey folks.. Looks wild crazy integra  Its been a nice weekend. New set of garden furniture and a gas grill  Girls are looking great here at day 34. Got a couple of shots. Lemon Skunk and Critical kush. Pure Kush in the light. Got my new Temp. Controller set up, and it is dank. Got the humidity good at the same time. Well im of to bed before a new week starts. Damn cant wait for weekend.
Hygge

Damn that lemon looks frosty and weird


----------



## cannabiscult (May 12, 2013)

im baaaaaaaack........


----------



## method2mymadness (May 12, 2013)

Hope everyone has a good mothers day not doin much just a BBQ


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 12, 2013)

Just ordered my DOG fro breeders boutique!!! Can't wait.


----------



## cannabiscult (May 12, 2013)

ive got a jungle to flower tonight......very happy man right now


----------



## jonnynobody (May 12, 2013)

Blue dream....officially week #2 of flower >>


----------



## Penyajo (May 12, 2013)

Whats up 600. Hope you all had a good weekend. I had fun grilling and shooting off my home made potato gun. Thought I would throw up some pics of my Tahoe OG. I lost track of what day they are on but they are coming along just fine. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (May 12, 2013)

Started a thread also if anyone wants to peek at blue pit #2 mom in flower some cookies and violator kush


----------



## hunter21312 (May 12, 2013)

Where you get the cookies at?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 13, 2013)

Howdilly doodily, neighboronili's ofili thuvali 6ili-huvali!

The Eagle has landed!

So ends another epic chapter in the continuing saga of...

... *Sky Doobie and the Crimson Calyx of Destiny!!!


*_*WATCH*, as Sky Doobie hurtles *fearlessly* through the thin air of *31,000 feet* at a skin-peeling *450mph*!!!

_








_*Marvel, *at *stunning* aerial vistas rendered in patent pending *D-D-Doobiescope 3-D&#8482;*!!!
_








_Be *ASTONISHED* as Sky Doobie races across the *hot* Oregon tarmac at the *mind numbing* speed of *100 miles per hour *as if his feet weren't even touching the ground!!!
_







_*THRILL* to the randomness of Sky Doobie's *alluring* wife starting a conversation about cannabis at the most *propitious* and *holy* hour as she asks Sky Doobie if she needs to stop in at a corner store on the way home to pick up rolling papers so Sky Doobie can roll a mighty bifter to soothe his savage, travel-weary breast!!!
_






_*Did* the they make it home!?

*Did* Sky Doobie have an emergency supply of slow burning 1-1/4" papiers, *OR* was a side-trip of *epic* magnitude required so that his finely cultivated cannabis could be properly girded for battle 'gaist the intractable, hot-headed foe who calls himself "*The Burning Spark*"!?!?

*Will* Sky Doobie have the strength to vanquish his odiferous perpetual nemeis, *The Dank Roach*, or will he resort in a two-pronged attack to bring his foe to the tip of exhaustion!?!?!?

Find out *next* time in an episode called: 

"Too Stoned To Two-step in a Tutu!!!"

... or...

"Put your clothes back on, you *FREAK*, that's *NOT* what I meant by '*Shag Carpet*'!!!"
_
[youtube]Jz6yYQaAeGU[/youtube]

[youtube]xVxuHqmNpbI[/youtube]


----------



## method2mymadness (May 13, 2013)

hunter21312 said:


> Where you get the cookies at?


From a local.collective I've had it for awhile just havnt got.around to flowering them


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 13, 2013)

Just a few pics for to increase the pR0nnage before I rack the sack:

*M1 x BMF from s33ds from dababydroman






















Nighty-night, hemi-demi-2400, wherever you arrrre!
(..._smoking some Extrema, and feelin' just fine_...)


----------



## dababydroman (May 13, 2013)

looks like I need to name that 9 tails. tastey looking. what a nice welcome back to the 6 after a couple days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

budolski, them choccy buttons pull through ok mate?

ya box is rammed lad hahha


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Howdilly doodily, neighboronili's ofili thuvali 6ili-huvali!
> 
> The Eagle has landed!
> 
> ...


whens the next episode? I hate it when they end a season with a cliffhanger lol


----------



## james2500 (May 13, 2013)

Hi I'm james2500
I grow in a closet with 2 600w in soil...been doing grows for about 7 years. This time around i have 6 girls(about all I can fit in there)...They are from femmed seeds, White Rhino...they are in week 4 or 5 and gettting nice and frosty. Here's some pix.


----------



## whodatnation (May 13, 2013)

Ah doobie I love your quirky posts! Welcome back bro 



james, that's a perty jarden you got! Thanks for sharing, and WELCOME!





my cam charger is still MIA, I have a feeling it's in another state... A few more days searching then I'm buying a new one,,, I need to post pr0n!

Ps; me plantes er lerking gerd, growing like crazy.

peace


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 13, 2013)

I hope everybody had a good weekend. It snowed here last night and a frost warning tonight then back to spring. I had to bring my plants in last night, but tommorrow I've got those 4 and 6 clones that are ready to move out.

Well, finally after 2+months of me posting these 6 plants veg. Here are the first bud shots, about 2 weeks into flowering.The first 2 are the jack herer then the kalashinkova.

And a family shot in their home.


----------



## Dezracer (May 13, 2013)

Hey all, It's been a while since I've been on here but wanted to say hello and see what the peeps have been up to as of late.

Still lookin deelicious page to page!

I recently lost the info for just about every contact I had in my email, phone, address book, etc. and am hoping to maybe get a few emails sent to me so I can replace everything.

Immediate needs would be Jigfresh and SeedleSs if anyone can hook a brother up. SeedleSs and I have work that's supposed to start tomorrow and I can't get in touch 

I hope everyone is doing well. Stay elevated my friends.

- Dez


----------



## budolskie (May 13, 2013)

well got a smaller tub for my diy cloner and just orderd a 6" round air stone for bottom, so the size of tub is 28x20x13cm L W D and i plan on putting 8 clones in at a time i will post pics tomorrow aswell as a update on flower room as been a bit busy today.

question for yous how close can i have my cool tube 600w to my plants


----------



## Guzias1 (May 13, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well got a smaller tub for my diy cloner and just orderd a 6" round air stone for bottom, so the size of tub is 28x20x13cm L W D and i plan on putting 8 clones in at a time i will post pics tomorrow aswell as a update on flower room as been a bit busy today.
> 
> question for yous how close can i have my cool tube 600w to my plants



ive heard soo many opinions on this. 

you got good climate control?

i personally have an air cooled 600 horizontal. need to keep the plants 10 inches + away from my light due to heat issues in the summer.

but in winter, i pushed those babies right on up to the light as close as 6 inches.

i never once saw any signs of light burn. 

i have a hortilux 600

and 1 glass piece on my hood in between my plants and light.

do you have a laser thermometer?

i think for you, it would be best to test out a bud close to the light. no burn? continue! 

cool tube has a glass tube between plants and light, I'd put that thing within 12 inches.. 

are you experienced with the cloner? are you bubble? aero? my two tips:

75-80 F perfect clean weather
and a humid ass day, 24/7 

:]


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2013)

Just moved my seedlings into the closet. They are chillin under 250w MH right now. 17 of the 20 seeds made it this far. CaseyBand, J1 x GDP, PlushBerry X purple kush x gsog, Psycho Killer, Grape Kush, and OG kush x Dog.


----------



## dababydroman (May 13, 2013)

hey guys, anybody ever had to use any of those "system cleaning" teas or whatever? does that shit really work? I mean I smoke everyday. don't see how that shit could work? my lawyer advised me to use it for court in a couple days. I don't know if I should even bother.


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2013)

cover your ass and take it. Court is no joking matter.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 13, 2013)

Best performance by a human in space so far:

[video=youtube_share;KaOC9danxNo]http://youtu.be/KaOC9danxNo[/video]


----------



## deephouser (May 13, 2013)

Saw that - great job.


----------



## justlearning73 (May 13, 2013)

Hey guys well looks like I am back in the growing game again. I put all my beans in wetted paper towls,then in side ziplock baggies. I then put them on my cable box to keep warm. I did this on friday 5/10. When I got up this morning fiddle fucking around the house I decided to check them just to be sure. It normally takes more than 2 days. Glad I checked.As most had not only cracked , but already had the first set of leaves. I only had four beans that hadnt cracked yet, but went ahead and put them in my starter mix just to be safe. I have the following going: 
Dog-3
Dippy Ellsy-3
Dog S1-3
Cheese Suprise-3
Deep Psycosis-3

LA Chocolat-1
Acapulco Gold fem-1
Carmel Cream Auto-1
Lemon Skunk Fem-1
I dont pop all my beans. I pop a few at a time to determin sex and if they would make a good mother. So like the dog although I poped 3 beans I may only get 1 useable or all three. This way I still have beans if something goes wrong. The first beans are from BB the others are from Attitude freebies. Cant wait to see what comes out of this.


----------



## dababydroman (May 13, 2013)

yea I guess I probably should. hope they don't test me, but if they do, hope it works.


----------



## deephouser (May 13, 2013)

Here's an update. 7 weeks from seed today, currently day 16 of 12/12.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 13, 2013)

Had to start a new youtube account & channel (apparently someone doesn't like the word "doobie" being used in an account name).
They were demanding a real name to associate to the account (and any new accounts) and, since I don't wan't my real name plastered all over my tiny little corner of youtube I decided to come up with a band name for my musical endeavors.

So on youtube, I am now (unless they put the kibosh on it, too) 

*600theband*

(calling my "band": *600*)

*http://www.youtube.com/user/600theband

*Nothing uploaded yet, but will just as soon as I re-toughen my finger tips after my 2-week hiatus away from my bass.
Going to be re-recording all the songs I did before, but with my 6-string bass, and some sweet tones I've been creating with my GT-10B bass fx floorboard.
And will be recording some of my own stuff (on bass, and made with Ableton Suite 8.3.4).
Anyways, just a little advanced warning.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 13, 2013)

They're coming along nicely now 

Love this 600w compared to the cfls I was using before


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 13, 2013)

Here's my youtube channel icon:


----------



## budolskie (May 13, 2013)

well spend a little time at the flowering room today tieing the girls down and get a few pics, got a few my m8s in here vegging now aswell for couple days till his flower room empty.. il get a few pics of them up this afternoon aswell


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

Re-did the video for this one (just using the "Milkdrop" plug in for winamp):

[video=youtube_share;7Adu-Ga375Y]http://youtu.be/7Adu-Ga375Y[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> yea I guess I probably should. hope they don't test me, but if they do, hope it works.


I was told that I was going to be tested by the court but when I finally went to court they never gave me a piss test! I guess it depends on what your going to court for? I personally feel those drinks they sell in store DOESN'T clean your system! Good luck with court man, it sucks and its stressful. Stay strong!

Peace
FM


----------



## tkufoS (May 14, 2013)

View attachment 2655425View attachment 2655426 Just getting shit fired up again. Flower time started 5-1-13. Feels good contributing pRon to the church of 600 , hows it going heathens ? I'll be back


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I was told that I was going to be tested by the court but when I finally went to court they never gave me a piss test! I guess it depends on what your going to court for? I personally feel those drinks they sell in store DOESN'T clean your system! Good luck with court man, it sucks and its stressful. Stay strong!
> 
> Peace
> FM


lol every time I see a black girl with a big ass I think about milk, and cookies. thaught I would let you know. lol


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 14, 2013)

Ended up going with the shoe string idea to water while I was gone and it worked pretty well, but I guess I didn't have my fungus gnat problem completely resolved yet and the slight over watering it did caused an uprising. I'm sure I can have it resolved in a couple of days.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## NerdJr (May 14, 2013)

View attachment 2655480View attachment 2655481View attachment 2655482View attachment 2655483View attachment 2655484View attachment 2655485View attachment 2655486View attachment 2655487View attachment 2655488View attachment 2655489View attachment 2655490View attachment 2655491View attachment 2655492View attachment 2655493View attachment 2655494View attachment 2655495View attachment 2655496View attachment 2655497View attachment 2655498View attachment 2655499View attachment 2655500*Sannies Mad Shack, should get about a LB. of fine sweet grass, right at 4 weeks flowering with 6 more to go, Sativa dominat, Indica density she is a perfect hybrid




















Roughly 600 watts CFL all around the plant *


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2013)

2nd day in the flower room i have just tied them down... 
1st pic is 1 my blueberry 
2nd pic is the other blueberry
3rd pic is the bb psycho killer or deep phychosis (forgot to label repotting)


plenty more breeders boutique to come so dont hesitate to follow my sig and watch them along the way with other strains also as i have a list of the stuff i wana grow also haha


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 14, 2013)

Sorry had to be done......
[video=youtube_share;EYjiIsENvcc]http://youtu.be/EYjiIsENvcc[/video]


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 14, 2013)

My new binger, "Little Lady." 32inches of smoothness. Double defused, double helixed, ice catcher, and came with a bubbler piece. Traded with my boy for 5 g's. It's a little too large to be practical, but it's just too smooth not to smoke out of once or twice a day
View attachment 2655874


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> My new binger, "Little Lady." 32inches of smoothness. Double defused, double helixed, ice catcher, and came with a bubbler piece. Traded with my boy for 5 g's. It's a little too large to be practical, but it's just too smooth not to smoke out of once or twice a day
> View attachment 2655874


I would knock that over in no time...
For me, I would add a piece of acrylic or plexi to the bottom to absorb shock and add stability


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2013)

i have smashed many of bongs haha mine just stays on kitchen bench now on a tea towel folded a few times and just gets slid out from under bench when in use then slid back under after haha safest way i have found


----------



## method2mymadness (May 14, 2013)

Bam ..:......but there a dam problem there blocking a lot of light.snip snip time


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2013)

Looks as if someone is cultivating glorious herbs in here


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

Going to be tearing up the roads tonight after I pick up my new hot rod at 6-pm:


2013 Honda Metropolitan













My keys








New brain bucket
(*Riddle: _What do you call a motorcyclist who rides without a helmet?_ Answer: _An organ donor._)








And a new riding jacket








Got it all for $2,487 (scooter, license & fees, and jacket & helmet).
Will be picking up the scooter from the Honda dealership shortly after 6-pm after I pick the wife up from work in the car.
Since the beast goes faster than 30mph (will do 40mph with a tailwind), I'll have to go to a riding class and earn a motorcycle riding endorsement (going to take a rider safety course through team-oregon.org) and then get a MC license, but that's not a big deal. 
In fact, that opens up the door to upgrading in a year or two or three to a highway-ready motorcycle after I get my riding chops back (gotta learn to crawl before you storm the apex of the corners). 

This was the last motorcycle I owned (I rode & raced from 1972 until 1995):







Will have more pics after I get the scooter home (hopefully, in one piece).
And will be making some vids after I make a camera mount for one of my keychain HDDVR camcorders, too.

Nervous, but excited (never thought I'd be excited to get a motorscooter).


----------



## Guzias1 (May 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> And will be making some vids after I make a camera mount for one of my keychain HDR camcorders, too.
> 
> Nervous, but excited (never thought I'd be excited to get a motorscooter).



sounds exciting! take us on a good ride man


----------



## deephouser (May 14, 2013)

Anyone with any ideas why my leaves seem to droop during lights on? I've started watering more. Thought that was the issue. 

Leaves were all perked up last night when they came on, but by morning many had drooped.

Temps remain below 79, humidity in the 50s.


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2013)

Get your roll on Doobie! What's the mpg on that thing? Like a million?! Hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

deephouser said:


> Anyone with any ideas why my leaves seem to droop during lights on? I've started watering more. Thought that was the issue.
> 
> Leaves were all perked up last night when they came on, but by morning many had drooped.
> 
> Temps remain below 79, humidity in the 50s.


If you aren't over-watering, and heat isn't an issue, then it could very well be that your plants are going into a resting phase even with the lights on.
It could also be that they are actually drinking a lot and just thirsty.
Are your plants in 12/12 flowering mode, or 18/6 for veg?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Get your roll on Doobie! What's the mpg on that thing? Like a million?! Hehe


You & me got a date with Aspen, whodat!


[video=youtube_share;AYCwIxdSRQs]http://youtu.be/AYCwIxdSRQs[/video]


----------



## deephouser (May 14, 2013)

They are in 12/12.

During Veg, they were always perky and upright, so it is weird for me to see this.

First grow, so no experience. Thanks for feedback, will keep everyone posted.

Seem to have to water every other day in smart pots


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2013)

[h=2]Awesome bike Doob!!

Here are the specs I found on her:

Specifications[/h] [h=3][/h] [h=4]ENGINE[/h] 
Engine Type49cc single-cylinder four-strokeInductionPGM-FI with automatic enrichmentIgnitionCDI

[h=4]DRIVE TRAIN[/h] 
TransmissionAutomatic V-Matic belt drive

[h=4]CHASSIS / SUSPENSION / BRAKES[/h] 
Front SuspensionTwin-downtube fork; 2.1 inches travelRear SuspensionSingle shock; 2.3 inches travelFront BrakeDrumRear BrakeDrum with CBSFront Tire80/100-10Rear Tire80/100-10

[h=4]DIMENSIONS[/h] 
Wheelbase46.5 inchesSeat Height28.3 inchesCurb Weight179 lbs (Includes all standard equipment, required fluids and a full tank of fuel ready to ride)Fuel Capacity1.2 gallonsMiles Per Gallon117 MPG*

[h=4]OTHER[/h] 
Available ColorsPearl Black, Pearl White, Pearl Black/RedModel IdNCH50

[h=4]FACTORY WARRANTY INFORMATION[/h] 
One YearTransferable limited warranty; extended coverage available with a Honda Protection PlanNote*Honda's fuel economy estimates are based on EPA exhaust emission measurement test procedures and are intended for comparison purposes only. Your actual mileage will vary depending on how you ride, how you maintain your vehicle, weather, road conditions, tire pressure, installation of accessories, cargo, rider and passenger weight, and other factors.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

Just waiting on geico to e-mail my new insurance cards.

Paying $99 for 12-months, and upgraded it to $50k/$100k of uninsured motorists, $50k/$100k of Collision, and a $50 deductible on Comprhensive.

3 more hours!!!


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

Fun looking ride Doobie.

I had one of the Honda Elite CH-80's that every third college
student had in the 90's.

Riding something tiny can be really fun. You can kinda hop
them around like a skateboard, to some degree ;0)

I used to love jumping down on my scooter, just as I hit a
large speed bump at speed. 

Have fun!

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

Sounds like fun 
Going to be nice to get away from the apartment in the day times without walking or waiting on the bus.
Fingers are crossed that the weather is agreeable this summer


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

One funny thing to watch out for is running out of gas the 
first time that you ride it. My CH80, when new, got such a
ridiculously high gas mileage that by the time that I ran out
of gas I had forgotten that it freakin needed fuel. I was all
like "Huh, what! Oh shit! LOL" (when I sputtered to the side
of the road, I was thinking, at first, that I was breaking down)

This is a huge upside of a little ride. I have driven a Supreme 88
so I know what gallons per mile means. :0)

JD


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 14, 2013)

I can just see you coming back from a hydro store run, lol everything piled up high and strapped to the bike with bunjies lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

I've got AAA, so if I forget to gas up, I have an easy out, thankfully. 
And the amount they bring (for free) is almost enough to fill up the tank completely. 
But yeah, I'll be keeping an eye on the gauge, just in case.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

Man!
I just did a google image search for "overloaded scooter" and you won't believe what some folks are hauling with theirs!
Craziness


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've got AAA, so if I forget to gas up, I have an easy out, thankfully.
> And the amount they bring (for free) is almost enough to fill up the tank completely.
> But yeah, I'll be keeping an eye on the gauge, just in case.


make sure you have something to entertain yourself for a couple of hours while you wait for AAA. Speed is not part of their vocabulary.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

My mind is an amusement park.

But you must be this high to ride the rides:
\/\/\/


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 14, 2013)

I hope you have a club 600 sticker to slap on the front of the bike? Or a bb one lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

Would love some sticky Breeder's Boutique swag to spread the good word as I blaze around town on my hog.
May the Flying Spaghetti Monster provide in all his goodness... in this we pray... pass the parmesan.


Will be adding a 600 sticker soon enough, too.


----------



## deephouser (May 14, 2013)

I'm sitting outside on my back deck, listening to birds chirp.

We bought a house in December that was a remodel from the studs out. Front and back yard were trashed from heavy machinery. Just got sod installed over the weekend. Back faces east, is completely shaded by the house and trees. Life is good.

No weed to smoke until the grow is done...unfortunately. But this is the hottest day of the spring yet and have a cold beer.

Cheers!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 14, 2013)

Cheers to the flying spaghetti monster!


I'll finally have some more bud going in about 2 weeks when my op is back up and running. Gonna drink a few brews, light a spliff on my porch here, and just take it in. Live right a couple blocks off the river and can hear the boats roaring by.


----------



## justlearning73 (May 14, 2013)

Well heck with all this talk of chillen on the back poarch I think i will join you. I live out in the boonies. So the view off my back poarch is nice. I only have a little bit of swag that was giving to me but it will due. Better than nothing. Plus with a nice cold glass of milk (as I dont drink alcohol) i will be in heaven. 11 out of 19 the beans I put in cups yesterday have popped. I expect the rest in a day or two. I think i will try the auto outside this time around. I have never grown outside before so this could be interesting. Oh well the sun is setting so off i go.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2013)

Hey Jig, you interested in going to this? Maybe you, chaka and me and any other Sixerz in the area?

http://hempcon.com/hempcon-2011-dates-and-information/l-a-may-24-26-2013/


----------



## deephouser (May 14, 2013)

So my four plants had completely filled up the 3x3. I was really worried about light penetration. So I cut off all the fan leaves, leaving just the little bud growths.

Not really. 

Didn't cut any and instead used some light LST to open up the centers of the plants and let in more light.

Because the plants are so developed, this didn't even really increase the foot print at all. I think this will pay dividends in a variety of ways, from light to air flow.

Such a great hobby and learning experience every day!


----------



## Dezracer (May 14, 2013)

Hey F.M, I'm down to go on Saturday. I could do Sunday too but Saturday works better. It would be dope to finally meet you and Chaka. 

Who knows, maybe Ss and Jig will make it too? Either way I'm sure it's going to be fun.


----------



## Californicater (May 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey Jig, you interested in going to this? Maybe you, chaka and me and any other Sixerz in the area?
> 
> http://hempcon.com/hempcon-2011-dates-and-information/l-a-may-24-26-2013/


Which day? I need to get out and socialize.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2013)

I survived my maiden voyage!!!

Zippering up...








waving goodbye to the salesman who stayed 30-minutes past closing to get me going tonight instead of tomorrow...







Riding impressions:

Not nearly as squirrely as I thought it might be.
On flat ground it gets up to 40 (and then it gets a little extra-responsive on the steering inputs).
Up hill...
... need to be going about 5mph faster than the asked for 30 to keep it above 24mph on a steep & long hill.

Going to see if there are any mods I can do to get more torque (not holdin out hope though).

And definitely going to be my first step back into full-sized bikes.
Already thinking of a CBR500R in a couple of years:


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)

32ish days in flower. Used a camera with a flash today.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 14, 2013)

Girls sitting pretty under the 600. 12/12 as of last Monday. Box is filling up nicely. My OG Kush #18 femilized seed thinking might be a male. Just not sure yet. Hope not.View attachment 2656787View attachment 2656788


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

#18 is in doubt? That would be a bummer. I have been wanting to see
this one in action. Keeping fingers crossed.

JD


----------



## jhod58vw (May 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> #18 is in doubt? That would be a bummer. I have been wanting to see
> this one in action. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> JD


Me too. I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 14, 2013)

In my 14 years of smoking I have still not broken a piece! I am super careful though.

Where do you live that you can get a CBR500? I didn't even know they made one outside the U.S. I just sold my 2001 600F4i three weeks ago. Thinking about upgrading to the new ZX-10R. Top speed of 232! 
As for getting extra hp out of your scooter, I would recommend an exhaust. Gave my buddy an extra 4 mph on his.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> Hey F.M, I'm down to go on Saturday. I could do Sunday too but Saturday works better. It would be dope to finally meet you and Chaka.
> 
> Who knows, maybe Ss and Jig will make it too? Either way I'm sure it's going to be fun.





Californicater said:


> Which day? I need to get out and socialize.



Lets do this, i am open for all the days!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

And safely tucked away for the night, left alone to dream of sugar plums and bug splats in the coming months of journeys...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

Sweet new toy doobie!

so i got my first bout of powdery mildew. chopped it in my garage out the way to avoid spreading spores. wasn't exactly a yielder but still. 


i didn't check in the tent for 2 days, this shits like wildfire i tell ya.

what's left  


doesn't exactly smell great. maybe i got a bad bean, there were a couple of yellow flowers under the main buds too. 

onwards and upwards though! rest look ok so far, spraying with fertilome and got a fan oscillating along with the dehumidifier. fingers crossed


----------



## ialan (May 15, 2013)

Mid Week 5 Update of complete plant


----------



## ialan (May 15, 2013)

anyone knows how to put the pics straight ? is it possible to do it from the site?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 15, 2013)

ialan go to the quick reply box and there is a icon for insert images. Next to that icon is one for videos. Hope that helps! rotate them before you post them.

[video=youtube;GZ-Xg6p_IcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GZ-Xg6p_IcM[/video]

This video had me laughing!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 15, 2013)

See here you go!


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2013)

Doobiebrother I like the scooter. My first ever ride was a 1988 250 honda elite scooter when I was 15. In Fl. you could get a motorcycle permit for them at 15 so my mom got it for me for work,football practice,and school. I loved it. The thing went like 90. Have a blast.

A buddy dropped of a couple of clones to me last night. I mentioned a locally famous strain silverberry before. My friend has what is beleived the last mother since the creator died 2 years ago and as far as I know kept the mom and dad a secret. There is 5, 4 for us to split outside(he can only grow inside safely)and 1 for me as a mom if I want. Maybe as it grows you guys can help figure it out because it's my GF'S favorite.


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2013)

Ahhhhh..... this the 600 i love. Except for the PM all is looking good with all the buds. Ill see what dates i can swing for hempcon... would be nice to hangout.

HAd to laugh. Looked up a zx 14r. I know you mentioned the 10r.... anyways. The 14r has the same sized engine as my 4 door car. Thats some bike.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;vedgTokXj04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vedgTokXj04[/video]
Some of my smoking to tunes!


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;VLBTa560NRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLBTa560NRU[/video]
A little hippy rap!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

TUNE! loving it jimmer.

devil makes three rock


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> TUNE! loving it jimmer.
> 
> devil makes three rock


Just went to see them a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

sweet. my diddley bow parts should b arriving this week hopefully. next week noise complaints!! if and when i'm any good i'll record a vid for the 6


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet. my diddley bow parts should b arriving this week hopefully. next week noise complaints!! if and when i'm any good i'll record a vid for the 6


Sweet! My buddy is trying to teach me the banjo. I suck but love trying!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

the crazy needle plucking thing puts me off, i know a lady who can play it. fascinates me. i can play the arse flute and the spoons badly...


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

Here's another good'n:

[video=youtube_share;1AuXjQIgOD0]http://youtu.be/1AuXjQIgOD0[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2013)

A little news about Country Music and weed





*Hashville Skyline*

*How did weed and country music get so cozy?*

By Rachael Maddux|Posted Wednesday, May 15, 2013, at 8:30 AM



 




[video=youtube_share;OkvjhWirED8]http://youtu.be/OkvjhWirED8[/video]​
_You can listen to a playlist of the songs mentioned in this article here._

If you hear a song called &#8220;Hush Hush&#8221; on country radio this spring, you might not catch every word, but you&#8217;ll likely get the drift. As the lead single from _Annie Up_, the new record from Nashville supergirlgroup Pistol Annies, the track orbits a jaw-clenched family Christmas dinner where everyone&#8217;s trying to pretend like they don&#8217;t know the brother just got out of rehab for alcoholism&#8212;&#8220;the sugar-coated pretty little secret eating everybody alive.&#8221; The Annies&#8212;Miranda Lambert, Ashley Monroe, and Angaleena Presley&#8212;trade off vocals, all singing as a had-it-up-to-here sister, but it&#8217;s on Monroe&#8217;s verse that stuff gets _real_:


_So I snuck out behind the red barn
And I took myself a toke
Since everybody here hates everybody here
Hell, I might as well be the joke
I'm gonna dance up on the table
Singing "This Little Light of Mine"_

In part because of the drug reference, &#8220;Hush Hush&#8221; may not be a huge radio hit, but it&#8217;s in good&#8212;and growing&#8212;company. Over the past decade, there&#8217;s been a spike in the number of country songs mentioning weed&#8212;not admonishments or rehab laments, but casual, positive references. Tally up the tracks and the artists include the Zac Brown Band, Kenny Chesney, Eric Church, Dierks Bentley, Jamey Johnson&#8212;names recognizable even if you only follow country from afar. In January, Darius Rucker, late of Hootie & the Blowfish, released a cover of boozy string band Old Crow Medicine Show&#8217;s &#8220;Wagon Wheel&#8221; with the line about &#8220;a nice long toke&#8221; intact; the single, helped by a video featuring the erstwhile Pentecostal cast-members of A&E&#8217;s _Duck Dynasty,_ currently sits at No. 2 on Billboard&#8217;s Hot Country Songs chart.

But it&#8217;s not just big acts with cred to burn dropping the reefer references. So far, 2013 has seen three releases by still-rising stars that make mention of marijuana. If you were startled by the brazen weed-smoking on &#8220;Hush Hush,&#8221; then you probably haven&#8217;t heard _Like a Rose_, the second album by the Pistol Annies&#8217; Ashley Monroe. It&#8217;s one of those records where every song feels like the best song until the next one comes on, but even then a track called &#8220;Weed Instead of Roses&#8221; can&#8217;t help but stand out. Over a springy electric guitar, Monroe-as-bored-housewife stages an intervention for her stagnant sex life: &#8220;Give me weed instead of roses/ Bring me whiskey instead of wine/ Every puff, every shot, you're looking better all the time.&#8221; Here, pot is as safely risqué as the leather and lace underwear she dons and the sexy Polaroids she urges her fella to snap. Accessible, too: &#8220;Go call your no-good brother/ We both know what he&#8217;s been growing,&#8221; she sings, her begrudging eye roll audible through the speakers.

Then there&#8217;s Kacey Musgraves, whose _Same Trailer, Different Park_, came out in March. Musgraves has quickly become a darling among those usually scared off by country music&#8217;s presumed prudishness, helped by a _New York Times Magazine_ profile that centered around the iffy radio-readiness of her song &#8220;Follow Your Arrow&#8221;: &#8220;When the straight and narrow gets a little too straight/ Roll up a joint, or don't/ Just follow your arrow wherever it points.&#8221; Weed makes a more muted appearance on the small-town lament &#8220;Merry Go Round&#8221;; the couplet &#8220;Mama&#8217;s hooked on Mary Kay/ Brother&#8217;s hooked on Mary Jane,&#8221; bolsters the gut-punch of &#8220;we&#8217;re so bored until we&#8217;re buried&#8221; that comes a few bars later. But mostly, for Musgraves, weed seems to symbolize a certain kind of to-thine-ownself-be-truthiness. There are live videos from a few years back of her performing an early, shaky tune that&#8217;s nonetheless saved by its refrain: &#8220;I&#8217;m not good at being careful, I just say what&#8217;s on my mind/ My idea of heaven is to burn one with John Prine.&#8221;

Whether a distant observer or a dedicated country fan, you may be wondering how we got to this point. For all the permutations that have spun out of &#8220;country music&#8221; over the years, a few core elements remain, especially for the major-label-backed, airplay-oriented stuff: an emphasis on storytelling that orbits around family, domestic and romantic relationships, and typically more conservative and traditional cultural and political values. Though the actual demographics of country music&#8217;s audience reflect a more diverse reality, its narrative universe is primarily rural and implicitly Southern, and its lyrics are assumed to reflect some amount of down-home realness. A certain BBQ-sauce-smeared lens of &#8220;authenticity&#8221; prevails even when the folks singing about double-wides live in Bellemeade mansions. So when casual, positive mentions of a Schedule I controlled substance more associated with the less wholesome worlds of rock and hip-hop start making their way into country&#8217;s conservative idyll, it&#8217;s worth stepping back to reassess what we know about the &#8220;real life&#8221; being reflected here.

Musgraves&#8217; hero John Prine offered a prototype of the weed-friendly country (or country-inflected) song in 1971 with the still very great (and legislatively relevant) &#8220;Illegal Smile.&#8221; But to look at how mainstream country&#8217;s relationship with weed has evolved over the years, a better starting point is Merle Haggard&#8217;s &#8220;Okie From Muskogee,&#8221; released in 1969: &#8220;We don&#8217;t smoke marijuana in Muskogee/ &#8230; We like livin&#8217; right and bein&#8217; free.&#8221; That also happens to be the first year the Pew Research Center began tracking American popular opinion on marijuana legalization, so we know that, as Haggard scoffed (or pretended to scoff) at spliff-passing hippies, the public agreed, with nationwide support of marijuana lingering around 12 percent. And over the next five decades weed&#8217;s treatment in country music has mirrored public opinion. When one spikes, or sinks, so does the other.

The trend really began to develop in the late 1970s. As Charlie Daniels, Hank Williams Jr., Waylon Jennings, and Willie Nelson codified pot-smoking as the province of outlaw rebels, support for legalization was up slightly&#8212;around 24 percent. In the 1980s and &#8217;90s, mainstream country shifted more toward the big-haired, big-hatted mama&#8217;s boys and girls; a few lines in Garth Brooks&#8217; &#8220;Friends in Low Places&#8221; could go either way, but mostly even the rebels stuck to beer and whiskey. Meanwhile, support for marijuana legalization fell off again, sinking to a low of 17 percent but mostly hovering in the low 20s.

As we reached the turn of the millennium, support for legalization began to creep upward once more. Around 2004 or so, it began a steep rise and has continued to increase every year since. And it&#8217;s been in the wake of that spike that weed references in country music have become especially prevalent. In 2005, on &#8220;French Kissing Life,&#8221; Kenny Chesney sang about &#8220;floating 'round through Gorda Sound/ with a cooler and a bong.&#8221; Then there was Zac Brown Band&#8217;s &#8220;Toes,&#8221; in 2008: &#8220;Gonna lay in the hot sun and roll a big fat one.&#8221; And, in 2009, Eric Church&#8217;s &#8220;Smoke a Little Smoke&#8221;: &#8220;Dig deep down, find my stash/ light it up, memory crash.&#8221; You could get a contact high just looking at a Jamey Johnson album. Even Toby Keith, on his infamous Bush-era yawp _Shock and Y&#8217;all_, sang a bonus track called &#8220;Weed with Willie.&#8221; (The recent-octogenarian Nelson, as much as he embodies the strange marriage of country music and pot, has written surprisingly few songs concerning his trademark relaxant.)

And then came 2013, with its onslaught of joint-rolling female artists, their lungs full of smoke and their delicately-manicured middle fingers raised high. Fittingly, according to that same Pew study, this spring the American public&#8217;s support for the legalization of marijuana hit an all-time high of 52 percent&#8212;the first time pro-legalization has held the majority stance.

Trying to force an explanation of this increasingly cozy relationship among weed, country music, and public opinion treads in hazy territory, I know. But at the risk of sounding like I just burned one myself, I&#8217;ve gotta say: Man, this can&#8217;t be, like, a coincidence. Maybe beer and whiskey have lost their buzzy luster and country needs a new flag of authenticity, something else to drop into a song every once in a while to signal understanding of the folks back home and the way they kick back; maybe these stars and their co-writers are keeping tabs on Pew studies, mining the data for verisimilitude. Or maybe, like the fed-up narrator of &#8220;Hush Hush,&#8221; it has just become too exhausting&#8212;for country music and for America itself&#8212;to maintain the charade of sanctimony at the big dinner table of public life, to keep tamping down the truth that everyone knows everyone else knows but doesn&#8217;t want to let on that they know they know.

Like sex toys and compromising snapshots, weed is a little secret pretty much everybody&#8217;s got stashed in a drawer somewhere, literally or figuratively, but that you might think twice about pulling out in front of guests. (Depends on the guests.) But the Hag doesn&#8217;t have a monopoly on livin&#8217; right and bein&#8217; free. So cancel that Teleflora order, follow your arrow back behind the red barn and let that little light shine. You may be on the wrong side of the law&#8212;for now, at least&#8212;but the company&#8217;ll be awful nice, and they&#8217;ll probably be down for ribs later


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

Good find, there, cof!
Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Javadog (May 15, 2013)

They're cute to boot!


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2013)

It's been quiet on the boards and I stumbled across it on msn news.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

Was watching Family Guy over on hulu just now, and noticed this during a commercial for FastBreak energy drink:


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

Here's a fancy diddley bo:

[video=youtube_share;cxweos_Io6k]http://youtu.be/cxweos_Io6k[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sweet new toy doobie!
> 
> so i got my first bout of powdery mildew. chopped it in my garage out the way to avoid spreading spores. wasn't exactly a yielder but still.
> 
> ...


Grab actinovate and water with it it.works great actually awsome its one item I wnt grow without havnt had pm or mold.since I started using it.


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2013)

Haha good eye doobie!


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a fancy diddley bo:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cxweos_Io6k]http://youtu.be/cxweos_Io6k[/video]




I really want to make one of these! Can't go wrong with one string lol this may be the only thig I can play.


----------



## zVice (May 15, 2013)

tiny frosty dog nug sampler.


----------



## dababydroman (May 15, 2013)

is that lego man wearing a chicken suit?


----------



## zVice (May 15, 2013)

Hells yeah ... lol



dababydroman said:


> is that lego man wearing a chicken suit?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother on his Bike. lol a short 5 min sketch and tbh the first rough was better lol. Putting my graphic design degree to use!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

This is what I'd be tokin' on in the drawing above:

BMF?xBR?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

A bowl of lime sherbet:








... to go with a bowl of M1 x BMF in a Faded Glass spoon:


----------



## dababydroman (May 15, 2013)

yo! like how your egg hat is hatching a bong! and how the smoke off of that joint, or shall I say doobie, looks like DNA. ...and zVICE that shit is , well you said it, FROSTY.


----------



## dababydroman (May 15, 2013)

dude, that bud looks really black rose-ish. im sorry but I have no idea what I sent you lol. that could be BMF X black rose.. I used to have a lot of those seeds but somehow I lost a whole bag of seeds of them.. for some reason I feel like they were with me when I caught this last case when I was going to Austin. but! I have some (BMF X BR)X BR) as survivors. next seeds I send you will be in a more controlled manner. meaning labeled and recorded. some purty bud non the less.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

Cool 
The smoke is real good. Very up high that makes you want to do shit, play music, etc..
Also does good for nausea control and appetite.
Winner, winner, chicken dinner!

I'll start labeling it BMF?xBR?
Going to be re-vegging this one I have to keep it going and use it as a mother.
If I get similar colors & leaf shapes out of future s33ds , then we'll know what she was really made from.


----------



## dababydroman (May 15, 2013)

speaking of the case they offered me 2 weeks. no other offers no probation or nothing. because of priors I guess, so I was like fuck.. alright I guess I gotta do this right, so I was like alright Ill sign for it.. and my lawyer is like "are you sure? you don't look sure." and all this. and so Im like what the hell are my other choices.. so we go over all this nonsence bullshit. just him sayin a bunch a bs what it sounded like. and I say it again for the second time.. ill just sign.. and hes like "are you suree, before I do this, you don't look positive" and so by this point its like, fuck! no im not sure anymore you ass hole. its like he wanted me to look alright about going to jail. so it got reset for a mounth n a half, the offer will still stand so they can try n change It and go up on me. the hope is.. theres some kindof possibility that they didn't handle the blood properly. witch seems slim to non, but hes like we can do this, this, this, and this and pretrial that n trial this. im like no im not going to trial that would be ridiculous, this fucker... my other lawyers from Houston woulda just kept it real told me just go do the time and go home because theres a slim chance we can beat it. or something. or as soon as I made my decision they woulda been like alright. goodluck. shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiet! fuckin sucks man. now I just have this shit looming over my shoulders for another mounth. just wana get the shit over with. daamnnn im an idiot. don't drink n drive fellas. or drink n drive and speed while smokeing weed. for that matter.


----------



## dababydroman (May 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool
> The smoke is real good. Very up high that makes you want to do shit, play music, etc..
> Also does good for nausea control and appetite.
> Winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> ...


bingo, I mean at this point Im not even sure. because the leaves looked M1-ish to me. and to me BMF and black rose have some similar leaves and traits like the stems are real hollow and the leaves are like a light green. does it have like a red spot under the nodes of the fan leaves? on the main stem? same color as the buds, that's a trait that the bmf X BR has


----------



## dababydroman (May 15, 2013)

and I have two M1 X BMF's from two different phenos, one fox tail, one indica structured buds, and the m1 does have those green pistils.. bmf tends to be white.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> bingo, I mean at this point Im not even sure. because the leaves looked M1-ish to me. and to me BMF and black rose have some similar leaves and traits like the stems are real hollow and the leaves are like a light green. does it have like a red spot under the nodes of the fan leaves? on the main stem? same color as the buds, that's a trait that the bmf X BR has


I'll check for the red spot after lights come on in an hour.
Going to pop over to Fred Meyer's to see if I can find some reflective safety tape.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 15, 2013)

Holy shit I'm having some horrible tendonitis pain tonight. I wish this horrible affliction on no man. It comes and goes as it pleases. I literally have to piss in a bottle sometimes I can't even walk. Not even with a cane/crutches. If I move it hurts so horribly its not even funny. Holy cow man... I'm not one to ask for pain meds, but I really wish I had some real potent meds right now. Every time my heart beats it hurts so bad.


----------



## deephouser (May 15, 2013)

During lights out my humidity rises from the low 50s and into the low 70s.

Two questions. How big of a concern is this, What and how great are the risks of maintaining this environment, and What method would be best to lower, if that is the route I go.

I have absolutely zero space in the grow tent to out a dehumidifier. Tent is in basement utility room, so there is space in there.

Currently just exhausted into the utility room, as temps are nit a concern. Would venting out of the room help reduce humidity? 

All help appreciated!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 15, 2013)

deephouser said:


> During lights out my humidity rises from the low 50s and into the low 70s.
> 
> Two questions. How big of a concern is this, What and how great are the risks of maintaining this environment, and What method would be best to lower, if that is the route I go.
> 
> ...


70% you are going to have mold. I like mine below 50%. Either lower your humidity, or lose yield. take your pick. 
I would use an A/C to lower the humidity, unless you expect your temps to never be very high without one. Get a dehumidifier if that is the case. environment is probably the biggest issue ive run into. Also something to consider is that dehumidifiers put out a ton of heat.


----------



## deephouser (May 15, 2013)

My temps never top 79, but haven't put on the carbon filter yet. What do you this k would be the better and most effective option?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 15, 2013)

I don't know your situation, but I wouldn't want my grow going much beyond 83ish degrees or so and humidity can decimate your months of hard work. I've easily lost 1/3 of a crop due to bud rot before. If I keep my humidity under 50% I haven't seen it before.

Obviously nobody likes adding more electricity to the bill, and another appliance to the bill but you gotta do what ya do. Lots of air movement across the plants will help evaporate that old water, but its a game of roulette.


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2013)

Whodat! The whole purpose of my hps infused pics is laziness. The learning curve of manual settings in my camera ain't worth it! At this point I may as well say fuck it and turn off the lights before pics cuz this is too much work! A flash really brings out the frost too. Anyways ill post a few that I did fiddle fuck around with with the custom wb and no flash


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I make a lot of posts sometimes. iPad still kinda blows at posting multiple pics sometimes.


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2013)




----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;3BWhBkot244]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BWhBkot244[/video]

holy shit hahahaha. they look like monkeys. some fucking racist ass shit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2013)

Some of this and a few minutes of elbow grease gets you gloves that say "thank you!":


----------



## dababydroman (May 16, 2013)

I want some leather gloves now.. people would hate me. for looking too cool. did you check for the red spots? doobs?


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2013)

wake n bake on the blue, 4 bongs for £10 is not good tho haha but its lovely! hope mine turns out just as nice or better then this. 3 my sweet in sour out the soil now aswell the best germ rate iv had with seeds i think haha with out the paper towel carry on aswell just straight in the soil


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> I want some leather gloves now.. people would hate me. for looking too cool. did you check for the red spots? doobs?


The only red spots I can see are teeny tiny ones on the tops parts of the stems of the large fan leaves, and the spots look more like very lights overspray when your shooting paint onto something with no masking tape.
But no single spot underneath, and the undersides of the stems are all green.


----------



## dababydroman (May 16, 2013)

oh when I say spots its not really a spot, its like a red patch right under the fan leaf where the stem meets the stalk. its from the BR. hmm so maybe it is M1 X BMF


----------



## dababydroman (May 16, 2013)

figure out sooner or later.


----------



## dababydroman (May 16, 2013)

and for some reason my plants look like they're trying to flower outside, I have a c99 X extrema that's a male that's flowering.. and my cheese surprise revege is still confused looks like.. throwing out pistils like half flowering half vegging, gunna sploof some of them up. I think im just gunna try to make a never ending F1 hybrid for the rest of my life. just for fun. ill just call it metamorphosis everytime.


----------



## deephouser (May 16, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't know your situation, but I wouldn't want my grow going much beyond 83ish degrees or so and humidity can decimate your months of hard work. I've easily lost 1/3 of a crop due to bud rot before. If I keep my humidity under 50% I haven't seen it before.
> 
> Obviously nobody likes adding more electricity to the bill, and another appliance to the bill but you gotta do what ya do. Lots of air movement across the plants will help evaporate that old water, but its a game of roulette.


I do have pretty good air flow, I think. 400 cfm pulling air through a Hood, and the tent has three large flaps at the bottom that are open and drawing air in. Outside one flap, I have a decently powerful floor fan blasting fresh air in. On top of the canopy, I have the black six inch oscillating fan from Amazon.

Is bud rot/mold the primary risk of high humidity?

If I were to pick up a portable AC and put it outside the tent, and then reroute the exhaust out if the utility room, would this reduce the humidity enough?


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2013)

deephouser said:


> I do have pretty good air flow, I think. 400 cfm pulling air through a Hood, and the tent has three large flaps at the bottom that are open and drawing air in. Outside one flap, I have a decently powerful floor fan blasting fresh air in. On top of the canopy, I have the black six inch oscillating fan from Amazon.
> 
> Is bud rot/mold the primary risk of high humidity?
> 
> If I were to pick up a portable AC and put it outside the tent, and then reroute the exhaust out if the utility room, would this reduce the humidity enough?


Probably. If you basement is cool all of the time I would add a dehumidifyer to the basement-not the tent. This would lower your humidity and not lower your temps.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Blue pit wake n' bake,,, wow. For now on this is only an "end of the day smoke" for me lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Yeah I would add a dehumidifier and set it up on auto drain, if possible.


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Blue pit wake n' bake,,, wow. For now on this is only an "end of the day smoke" for me lol


are you trying to say she's stout?....now, back to work.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> are you trying to say she's stout?....now, back to work.
> 
> 
> cof



All I know is I'm too confused and feeling too good to do anything ATM lol.


edit: tall pheno. Doggish for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

Chernobyl
View attachment 2658785View attachment 2658788


Sour D
View attachment 2658786View attachment 2658787


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2013)

What up 6, haven't been on for awhile, shit's been hectic around here. Some sexy ass bud pr0n going on here at the 6.

Hope everyone is well. Time for a lil pr0n. 

Not much going on just about done with this cycle and and new girls on the way, 3 of the bp ended up popping(yay!) and 2 skxdb, got more going but for now it will do. and then my fire og x emerald og clone


Headed out to the garden, stay high my friends...


----------



## supchaka (May 16, 2013)

Wait till the HPS shuts off, set the camera to auto and go!


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2013)

Goodday 6er's. I got my inside room all cleared out. Only 2 liberty hazes under the mh. Time to get into a staggered stageing, so as my plants finish I'll have one to put back in the flower room.I'll have to figure what strain if any I want to keep around. I even stuck the autoflower outside. My outside looks like I live in a med state. I'll be letting the weeds grow for sure around the edge of my property this summer. I'm hopeing atleast 1 of my inside plants is finished and dried by my Bday in the first of july. It will be close.Peace!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2013)

If only cannabis were legal across the world...
... think of how much research is yet to be done with it:

*http://news.yahoo.com/could-marijuana-reduce-diabetes-risk-142810503.html*


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If only cannabis were legal across the world...
> ... think of how much research is yet to be done about it:
> 
> *http://news.yahoo.com/could-marijuana-reduce-diabetes-risk-142810503.html*


I'll have to pass onto my pops since he has type 2 diabetes and just started puffing again after 20 years.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Cannabis FTW,,, obviously


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Just got back from tromping around in the brush,,, FUCKING THORNS lol. I transplanted a leftover plant from indoors, actually it's two plants in one container. 
5 gal of homemade compost and the sweet sweet 600 in the sky 
spacebomb x bubble n' squeak... STANKY


edit: still no cam charger


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2013)

Speaking of cams...
... will be trying this out later today:


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2013)

Ya gotta luv the news

*Being stoned and lonely is better than being just lonely, study says*

6 hrs agoYou have no friends. The phone doesnt ring. Your Facebook and Twitter are followed only by crickets. The loneliness is starting to get to you. Dont worry, a few healthy bong hits can cure that, according to a new study that says marijuana "dampens the negative emotional consequences of social exclusion on negative emotional outcomes." Meaning, when youre stoned, you dont need friends. Doritos and porn maybe, but not people. The study, from website Social Psychological and Personality Science, claims that lonely dope enthusiasts had higher levels of mental health and self-worth than lonely squares who shun the chronic. So stop talking to your cat and get on a plane to Washington. [Source]

courtesy of msn news


If you have good smoke you won't be lonely.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2013)

Weed is our friend!


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 16, 2013)

So guys... No one told me how boring growing gets once things are tuned in... I guess that's the other thing this forum is for!


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> So guys... No one told me how boring growing gets once things are tuned in... I guess that's the other thing this forum is for!


just hang on, something will happen. Just ask Don.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Time to evolve


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> just hang on, something will happen. Just ask Don.
> 
> 
> cof


They get you when you least expect it....


----------



## deephouser (May 16, 2013)

So, here's another question for the helpful folks of Club 600. All of the help has been great so far...learning more and more every day. Tonight when the lights came on, I did my usual inspection. This time I saw some white spots/bumps at the base of the stalk. I'm attaching a picture. Kind of hard to see, but you can see, more or less I think, to what I am referring. If I brush with my finger, I can scrape/wipe away. I'm fearful this is mold or something else bad for the plant...but hopeful it isn't. If it is mold or fungus, or something, please advise what steps I can take before it gets worse. Today I bought a mini dehumidifier from Home Depot - a little one pint guy that fits into the tent between the smart pots. I am also now exhausting from the utility room to underneath the vapor barrier between the ground and the floor in my crawl space. I'm hoping this will help lower humidity, and even temps a little bit. Thoughts on these steps so far? Tomorrow I am also picking up a used 8000 BTU window unit off of CL. $30. I'll see what the current steps do, and then use the AC and see what that does. Seems like I really need to get the humidity down and am afraid it is the main culprit.


----------



## Javadog (May 16, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> So guys... No one told me how boring growing gets once things are tuned in... I guess that's the other thing this forum is for!


QFT

The patience that mycology requires about drove me nuts, but I just
started all manner of strain/species/experiment and managed to have
more to do.

...I cannot, though I'd wish to, run another high power tent.

I did not really plan it this way, but I am suddenly out in the garden more.

I think that I am working out my frustration. 

:0)

JD

P.S. I see no mold in that photo.


----------



## ILikePotAlot (May 16, 2013)

Hi guys good weed to you all, don't know what that powder is deephouser but like you i'd suspect mold so think you got it right getting the humidity down.

My problem people is i'm getting addicted to eating these.... things. Should i seek professional help.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

I don't see any mold either. Run that ac full blast for a few before you buy it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2013)

A bottle of octane booster and a high-flow air filter equals road trip!!!

**just got back from a 1-hour scooter ride of 20-miles and have some video to prove it, but just got it downloaded into the Computron 6000&#8482; and must edit it down as it's about 45-minutes of footage, and am actually not even sure how it looks as I made the helmount mount bracket for the camera and aimed it as best I could with no preview. Will upload the video to youtube as soon as it's ready and link to it here in the 600
*
And it's got a lot more pep, and a lot more sha-slanka when going up hills now, so I'm happy.

Hits a rev-limiter at 37mph (60kph), which kind of sucks, but is okay for putting around locally.
Going to be keeping an eye out for performance parts as the months go by (exhaust pipe, re-programmed ecm, roller bearings for the clutch, kevlar drive belt, etc.) and will be looking into modding it for more get up & go .
But not going to spend a lot (not more than $300 total), because I'm definitely going to upgrade to a full-sized motorcycle within 2 years.







Anyways, video to come Friday (if there was any usable footage).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> just hang on, something will happen. Just ask Don.
> 
> 
> cof


you aint kidding. though touch my wood hehe no more signs of any PM 


giggles26 said:


> They get you when you least expect it....


expect the borg ALL the time. especially in the summer months..

happy friday 6ers. sure DST is halfway round hamburg on his cycle wishing he was in the stinky room reefing it up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> A bottle of octane booster and a high-flow air filter equals road trip!!!
> 
> **just got back from a 1-hour scooter ride of 20-miles and have some video to prove it, but just got it downloaded into the Computron 6000 and must edit it down as it's about 45-minutes of footage, and am actually not even sure how it looks as I made the helmount mount bracket for the camera and aimed it as best I could with no preview. Will upload the video to youtube as soon as it's ready and link to it here in the 600
> *
> ...


you can remove the rev limiter i believe. don't ask me how but i'm sure you can. you just have to be careful not to overdo it after and burn it out.

EDIT: after a brief google it seems it's cutting one wire!?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 17, 2013)

turbo it doobie


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2013)

3-stage nos and a 2-25 roots blower with 10% overdrive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

might as well be mongolian to me doobie, i ride a pushike lol


----------



## budolskie (May 17, 2013)

just gave my 3 on flower 2.5 liters each ower the toilet of half strength flower nutes and let the excess run off now off to see the pip fairy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

Fairy is at Eldon just now, be there shortly


----------



## budolskie (May 17, 2013)

well tryed a cut in soil yesterday see how it goes


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2013)

My 33-minute ride video!!!

I actually rode for 60-minutes, but the camera battery died at 33 minutes into the ride.
(and: yes, it was actually that dark)
(I will fix the camera view on my next ride video)

*Soundtrack:

_"Red Barchetta", Rush_
_"Drive My Car", Beatles_
_"Hitch A Ride", Boston_
_"Motorcycle Driver", Joe Satriani_
_"Jerry Was A Race Car Driver", Primus_
_"Doperide", Saliva_
_"Hotrod", The Stray Cats_
_"Let The Good Times Roll", The Cars_
_"Manic Mechanic", ZZ Top_

[video=youtube_share;tZozxUGGqes]http://youtu.be/tZozxUGGqes[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 17, 2013)

Well I know it's from outside but figured I'd post some bondage pics. The first is the Jack Herer.
This one is the Kalashnikova. I got to aggresive and broke a branch.
The clones from broken branch.
And my autoflower.This thing has buds coming from every where.I did some bondage on this to.
To use whodats line,all under the 600 in the sky!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Speaking of cams...
> ... will be trying this out later today:


Gonna do a speed test? Lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> My 33-minute ride video!!!
> 
> I actually rode for 60-minutes, but the camera battery died at 33 minutes into the ride.
> (and: yes, it was actually that dark)
> ...


LOVE the sound track!

Hello 6, well today went and checked the ladies and it looks as if we have a lil P deficiency . It's my fault though. I ran in a smaller pot this time and vegged a lil to long so now her reserves are dry. Oh well nothing that can't be fixed and tweaked next run. You live and learn right. 

Harvested another pure ak yesterday at 64 days, got around 1 1/2 dry. Not bad from a 1 gallon lol. New girls are doing good and on their way, will be sexing the others here soon. Might have some pr0n later if I can find my damn camera, it's been missing since my kids baseball game grr!

But for now enjoy some more ducks


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Kickass soundtrack doobs, I'm enjoying it.


This gorilla thing is already annoying lol. I want to visit my plant several times a day but that is absolutely not an option,,, only a few ways through the thick perimeter of thorns to get to the opening and I don't want to make any trails... I wonder how she's doing?


----------



## mattfbta39 (May 17, 2013)

Good afternoon all. I have a question for you seasoned folks. I have yet to accomplish more than 12z's from six ladies every run in over 4 years. At least that is consistent. I was looking for some of your advise as to the norm yield for most of you under one of these 600's. appreciate all input and. Have a dank weekend.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Depends what strains I'm growing,,, I can get as little as 8 or all the way up to 32. Genetics and plant health and environment... Augmented co2 helps.


----------



## mattfbta39 (May 17, 2013)

Has always been the sour d pinesole pheno, Chrystal throttle and sometime some G-13. All clones from our circle for over 10 years. I'm thinking I need a bigger sun.


----------



## mattfbta39 (May 17, 2013)

They grow great. No nute probs, ph or any of that shit. No bugs etc.. Some more end product would be great. Anyhow. All my buds run 1000 so can't get feedback from them. Appreciate the response man. Have a great weekend.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

I was hearing that kiddie pools was a great way to do an outdoor grow.
Does anyone have any wisdom to share on this?


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

Hello 6! Hope everyone is having a great Friday! I know I am.

Brewed me up some high P tea to see if we can get the girls a lil happier. 

Well headed out to boys baseball practice but how about some sweet pineapple chunk pr0n 

This bud is dense, I've never seen anything like it, reminds me of whodats BnS I believe it is, chime in and let me know whodat lol

Pineapple Chunk day 55 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

That does look like the bns x sb2 I just finished


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

LOL dude that's what I thought. After I took the pics I was like wtf did whodat bring his plants to my house lmao.

I'm excited to try her. She smells so sweet.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

The BnS get rank funk from cheese I beleive.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

Interesting pineapple has skunk/cheese in her lineage lol. She reeks and I'm going to go with that it's from both the skunk and cheese and they both are stanky strains lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

The breeder notes that it is NOT a stealthy strain,, also something about people actually getting nauseous from the intensity of odor lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

Lol ya it's not stealthy at all. I turned off my odor protection for a day while I was doing some work and the minute I walked in my house I smell it, and it's clear upstairs lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/My-Sunshine-6-Snap-Set-Pool/19336121?findingMethod=rr

Wondering if anyone has used these for outdoor, and if so how well they work...


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

I don't see why it wouldn't work bass, just a big ass pot of soil is all. 

Cannabis is an amazing plant, get one try it and report back to us


----------



## Javadog (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The breeder notes that it is NOT a stealthy strain,, also something about people actually getting *nauseous *from the intensity of odor lol


Wow. That is a crazy thought.


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2013)

poke holes in it so water will drain. Root rot is not pretty.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work bass, just a big ass pot of soil is all.
> 
> Cannabis is an amazing plant, get one try it and report back to us


300 gall grow bag is about the same size and costs wayyyy more


curious old fart said:


> poke holes in it so water will drain. Root rot is not pretty.
> 
> 
> cof


holes in bottom I would think right?
I wonder if a hole in the center that leads to more quality soil for a tap-root would make any difference?


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> 300 gall grow bag is about the same size and costs wayyyy more
> 
> 
> holes in bottom I would think right?
> I wonder if a hole in the center that leads to more quality soil for a tap-root would make any difference?


LOL give it a try bro seriously. I'd love to see that. 

Oh and I would say put holes all the way around the bottom say like every 3 foot or so, if you have a good soil mix that isn't to heavy and drains well but holds moisture you will be golden.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL give it a try bro seriously. I'd love to see that.
> 
> Oh and I would say put holes all the way around the bottom say like every 3 foot or so, if you have a good soil mix that isn't to heavy and drains well but holds moisture you will be golden.


Just trying to decide whats cheap to use for soil.
Organic costs way more to make that promix or sunshine I would think.
Ill look into the prices and see what I can afford.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

Yes they work great but ur roots grow out and not down so the plants topple over well mine did anyway and that's what I was told so just give them supports erly...


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

How many pools are u going to do might want to get soil by the yard and delivered in dump truck get vermicrop fire and vermi outdoor mixed with perlite


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2013)

more news from msn

[h=1]The pot diet[/h]
[h=2]Never mind the munchies, study finds that pot smokers weigh less than non-smokers.[/h]
By Sally Wadyka 4 hours ago

Its a scene thats been played out in movies (and college dorm rooms) over and over again. You get high, get some junk food, and proceed to stuff your face till you pass out. But while stoner food fests are legendary, theres a twist to the tale that may leave healthy eaters and frustrated dieters scratching their heads.





Turns out that in spite of the late-night pizza binges and countless bags of Doritos they consume, the average marijuana user is actually less likely to be obese than the general, non-pot-smoking public. 
A team of researchers from three different institutions collaborated to assess subjects who had participated in the 2005 to 2010 National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey. They asked over 4,600 men and women about their marijuana usage. Of the participants, 579 reported that they were current marijuana users and 1,975 admitted to inhaling in the past. All were tested for fasting insulin and glucose levels, insulin resistance, cholesterol levels and waist circumference. 

Surprisingly, the researchers found that the current pot smokers had significantly smaller waist circumferences than those who had never touched the stuff. And even former users were likely to be more slender than their never-smoked counterparts. But beyond trimmer waistlines, the pot smokers shared some other healthy characteristics. As a group, they had higher levels of HDL cholesterol (the good kind), lower insulin levels and reduced insulin resistance (if your insulin resistance is high, it means you have trouble absorbing glucose from the bloodstream and are at higher risk for diabetes). 

So now for the big question: How on earth can pot smoking -- which has been shown in previous studies to increase your caloric intake by over 600 extra calories per daymake you skinny? The researchers still arent sure beyond hypothesizing that marijuana helps improve insulin control, which helps regulate weight. Figure out the answer, and youll win a large pepperoni pizza and a bag of Doritos.

does this mean I can unlock the refrigerator?


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> How many pools are u going to do might want to get soil by the yard and delivered in dump truck get vermicrop fire and vermi outdoor mixed with perlite


cant have it delivered unless I want the neighbors to know what I am up to I would think.
Plus no way to access backyard....duplex


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

I have a 10x10 dog kennel coming in the mail, and will be growing whatever fits in there


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Bass that's more than enough soil for several plants... I high suggest using quality soil, otherwiseit will all just be a big waste of time and recourses. I second the early supports, def don't want big plants toppling over half way though flowering!


cof, I do take in more than average amounts of food but I don't touch processed "food" / fast "food", I also get plenty of exercise every day. I got one of those pocket things and I'm walking just shy 6miles a day and plenty of upper body... Constantly being told I need to gain weight by people who are frankly overweight, then they get confused when I eat 3x what they eat lol I'd say its a combo of visiouse metabolism and copiouse amounts of dank 


Edit: my point was I'm sick of the stereotype.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

2 yards of vermicrop fire is $400 and 2K lbs lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Bass that's more than enough soil for several plants... I high suggest using quality soil, otherwiseit will all just be a big waste of time and recourses. I second the early supports, def don't want big plants toppling over half way though flowering!
> 
> 
> cof, I do take in more than average amounts of food but I don't touch processed "food" / fast "food", I also get plenty of exercise every day. I got one of those pocket things and I'm walking just shy 6miles a day and plenty of upper body... Constantly being told I need to gain weight by people who are frankly overweight, then they get confused when I eat 3x what they eat lol I'd say its a combo of visiouse metabolism and copiouse amounts of dank
> ...


Maybe Ill try this mix 

LC's Soiless Mix #2:

6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up) / Fox Farm Ocean Forest or Light Warrior
2 parts perlite
2 parts earthworm castings
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as &#8220;parts&#8221; in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime.
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts".

or this one

1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/My-Sunshine-6-Snap-Set-Pool/19336121?findingMethod=rr
> 
> Wondering if anyone has used these for outdoor, and if so how well they work...


If your going that big, why not just put the plant in the ground?


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If your going that big, why not just put the plant in the ground?


the ground here SUXXXX!!!
clay clay and more...clay

EDIT

I broke my shovel in half trying to dig holes


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ... I also get plenty of exercise every day. I got one of those _*pocket things*_ and I'm walking just shy 6miles a day and plenty of upper body... Constantly being told I need to gain weight by people who are frankly overweight, then they get confused when I eat 3x what they eat lol I'd say its a combo of visiouse metabolism and copiouse amounts of dank


Heh, heh, heh... "pocket things"... heh, heh, heh... I had one of those, but then I got married. *_ba-dum-bump!_*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

Thats how mine was bass, i dug that shit up and its perfect!!!

I put her in the ground cause I want to see how big she will get!


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

I recognize those recipes  I would also add azomite, a few cups or a lil more. That first one is a soilless mix, no real food source except the FFOF but FF is owned by Monsanto.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe Ill try this mix
> 
> LC's Soiless Mix #2:
> 
> ...


I can tell u the second mix is killer but going to be a good chunk of change I spent. Think 289 for all the admendment


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

Wait ime.stoned that looks a lot like whodats recipe ime using but diffrent ......the kelp was the expensive thing for me 

1Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft) 8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source 4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source 1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source 3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering 4 cups kelp meal. 9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings 3 cups Azomite - Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit (uncovered) 2 weeks before use.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

It's actually "Vicks" SS I just past it around like herp. The only thing I changed is adding azomite because I couldn't bother finding fritted blah blah. 
Kelp4less has cheap kelp and free shipping  thank you for that, bassman! I spent plenty with them so far lol they have everything I could ever need and some. My new mix from a ton of their stuff is kicking ass right now in veg.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats how mine was bass, i dug that shit up and its perfect!!!
> 
> I put her in the ground cause I want to see how big she will get!
> 
> View attachment 2660959


how wide and deep is yer hole?


----------



## blaze530 (May 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats how mine was bass, i dug that shit up and its perfect!!!
> 
> I put her in the ground cause I want to see how big she will get!
> 
> View attachment 2660959


That there is the best looking plant i seen all year. TURN IT UP rollitup members


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

Mine ended up with mold on top of the pots when they were sitting there last of week 2 was told cause it.was extremely.active soil .......
I moistened mine wit light tea


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

That mold is a good thing. Did you let it cook or just mix and plant in?

*fungi


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That mold is a good thing. Did you let it cook or just mix and plant in?
> 
> *fungi


I mixed it all up potted it in the pots I was going to use watered with vermi tea and let sit 14 days. Mixed the top layer of mold into the rest of medium and planted them......they love it wish I could take pics but its a production room and its not all mine and he wants no pics....but will have pics of the final dried flower


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Glad it's working for ya


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2013)

blaze530 said:


> That there is the best looking plant i seen all year. TURN IT UP rollitup members


i could NOt Agree MORE! fM your fuckin rockin it dude. you have some major sex appeal going on here,,,. shes just drippin with sensuality. my temperatur just rose a good 10 degrees.


----------



## deephouser (May 17, 2013)

So I went to pick up the window unit today and they just gave it to me for free instead of the $30.

Very nice gesture on their part!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2013)

anyone see Primus on their 3D tour they are doing now?


----------



## HGK420 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Big Trees (May 17, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> anyone see Primus on their 3D tour they are doing now?


Yes I have


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2013)

Big Trees said:


> Yes I have


how was it?. stoned and in 6D? lol im going tomorrow


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know of some high cbd strains available?


----------



## Big Trees (May 17, 2013)

Its primus so always badass and I couldn't smoke for that show cause I was on probo still pretty badass( And the other time I saw them it was in a pretty upscale theatre so I couldn't spark my blunt or I would have got tossed). During the intermission they played episodes of popeye. I still wanna see tommy the cat live... maybe one day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2013)

lol.. ill make it up for you. im going to be fuckin high and im going to spark it up ..primus is so wierd. this video is such a trip . they make me laufh. have a good one cowboy yru funny,, i like your avitar. hee hee
[video=youtube_share;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (May 17, 2013)

at least i've gotten to hear them play mother, hello skinny, too many puppies, and jerry was a racecar driver so it's ok.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Does anyone know of some high cbd strains available?


cant verify any, but the CBD-Crew has equal ratio CBD to THC strains


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Does anyone know of some high cbd strains available?


Herojuana.... At my.club was tested 3.2 thc 9.6 cbd have u smoked a high cbd med before way diffrent feeling its great


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Does anyone know of some high cbd strains available?


Here you go bro 

http://projectcbd.org/


----------



## deephouser (May 17, 2013)

So on a few leaves, definitely a small minority, I have noticed an irregularity on one of my plants

How does one tell the difference between nute lock out and nute burn?

They have all been watered and fed the same, yet only one is showing symptoms.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

Nute burn occurs the at the tips. That's how you tell


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

@ bass, I went about 3 feet deep but before I did that I slow rolled the water in the area to loosen up the dirt. Once I had the hole dug up I filled it up with water and let it sit to soften up even deeper. Then I added the dirt that was originally there and mixed it with fresh Fox Farm.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 17, 2013)

Well here is a before shot of new room putting up 4x8. The roof is on slant so one side 7 high the other 8 high


----------



## deephouser (May 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nute burn occurs the at the tips. That's how you tell


Thanks man.

All of the symptoms appear more or less at the same period of growth. Looking at the leaves, it seems to be worse, and start from the tips. And worse on the center blade of the leaf. Symptoms lighten up a s the leaf progresses to the stem.

New growth doesn't seem to exhibit any symptoms.

I did a heavy, no nutrition watering with distilled last go round for all plants. Next watering will start back with the nutes, except for this one. Gonna give it a bit to see how it goes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

Here is my indoor plants, I flushed them today, they are going into flowering now.

*DNA's OG #18 x Skunk*


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2013)

About to go out on another late night scooter ride.
The helmet cam has been adjusted, so I hope the view is better this time around.


The bracket I made is just a prototype, so it's very crude.
The next version I make will be from drawings after I know what I need to make it work and be aim-able (I can hook the camera up to the computer with a usb cable and see the view through any webcam software. Just need to make a new bracket that allows access to the mini-usb port on the side of the camera. And I use yawcam for my webcam needs.).

Anyways, the next vid will have any black views removed to shorten it.
If the camera is pointed correctly, it should only be dark when going through the neighborhoods where there aren't any street lights.

Will post a link as soon as it's up on youtube.


----------



## budolskie (May 17, 2013)

well going to look at a 2 bed house today private get me out this flat with the nebby neighbours spying everytime i go out, i hate carrying boxes or bags in cos they always at there windows watching me since filth took me bairns away.....

so fingers x i am in there next week or so..... then upgrading to bigger the a 4x4 in the spare bedroom or attic haha wish i could ask to look in the attic on viewing ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

aye best keep the plod guessing too last thing you need is them paying a visit on the off chance again.


----------



## budolskie (May 18, 2013)

ii thats it like weather is lovely ower here and iv got to walk for a 0.poo of blue ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

man you've got to stop gettin robbed like that. i'd be tempted to punt yours at decent weights and put the fucker out of business.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 18, 2013)

Whats up guys thought I would share a pic of some of the babies. Just transplanted from my ez cloner to solo cups. Need to pick out 6 for my green house, few for the back yard.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2013)

Hey Sixers, heading home, much love from Toulouse.

DST


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

Blue pit - lazy trimming I know


----------



## budolskie (May 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you've got to stop gettin robbed like that. i'd be tempted to punt yours at decent weights and put the fucker out of business.



i do when its down haha flys out with happy customers haha


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

hows all the 6s then the day?


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2013)

Well 6 it looks as if my tea did the job. All new growth back to normal and bud formation and size has resumed. Yay happy days!

Next time I'll remember not to use a 3 gallon or veg so long lol


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

heh, I've got a few things to remember next time too, like to change my worn out lamp sooner :/



giggles26 said:


> Well 6 it looks as if my tea did the job. All new growth back to normal and bud formation and size has resumed. Yay happy days!
> 
> Next time I'll remember not to use a 3 gallon or veg so long lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2013)

Ya bro sometimes I just get to laxed about stuff since I've been doing this awhile or I forget cuz I get stoned lol but either way it will work out in the end.


----------



## Dezracer (May 18, 2013)

Has anyone decided which day to hit up Hempcon next weekend? I wish I could work it out for Friday but wer just started a new priject and kwon't be able to make that work.


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

That blue pit looks great Z!

Busy at 7am de-weeding the backyard.
Gotta finish so I can be ready for the kennel.
Still thinning about the kiddie pool(s) vs digging big holes and putting in quality dirt.


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

http://store.petsafe.net/diy-kennel-10-w-x-10-d-x-6-h-1?utm_source=shopzilla&utm_medium=cse&utm_content=HBK19-11925

This is what i ended up getting btw, but at a WAY lower price 

This is to keep the dogs out instead of in lol.
The lil dog has eaten the bottoms of them badly like a goat or something.


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1g7MvsW1P24]http://youtu.be/1g7MvsW1P24[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (May 18, 2013)

hows it going boys, sorry i dont have an update for you this week ive been going insane trying to get the house and my job and life to sync up again after vacation......it does look like im going to be back to tour catering here soon which means i wont be able to garden, but my room will still remain perpetual via my roommate. time to make some stacks......im looking at 3.33 acres in klamath county oregon with water rights ........id like to own property and have a house built within the next 7 years. from what i see on the last few pages it looks like all of you have been at it too, working hard and killing it. nice vid supchaka. il try to get my camera in there this week and give you a peek at the fucking huge rain forest i have blooming.....guys let me say it again...timewreck. god damn. plus some new mickeys kush updates jesus og stuff.......il holla peace guys


----------



## deephouser (May 18, 2013)

Just fired up the grill and listening to some tunes


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

I'm going to do the same ere in the few hrs  may even get me a beer.

been working allot in the veggie garden,,, and my outdoor lady is looking good  indoor ladies are looking good too,,, everything is moving along.


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

Going to a B-Day BBQ in a few hrs.
I just hope they dont try to sucker me into being the chef again like they usually do.

They dont realize I usually dont go for this reason actually.
Last time I got sun-burned badly.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

Park your ass in a chair with a cold beverage and explain that your not up to it,,, then proceed to drink cold beverage and ask who's up for the task


----------



## cannabiscult (May 18, 2013)

tell em your too high. lol that gets flys off of shit.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Going to a B-Day BBQ in a few hrs.
> I just hope they dont try to sucker me into being the chef again like they usually do.
> 
> They dont realize I usually dont go for this reason actually.
> Last time I got sun-burned badly.


Or they know ur the man for the job


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Park your ass in a chair with a cold beverage and explain that your not up to it,,, then proceed to drink cold beverage and ask who's up for the task





cannabiscult said:


> tell em your too high. lol that gets flys off of shit.





method2mymadness said:


> Or they know ur the man for the job


I have Q'd so many times, and they all dont BBQ so great.
They tell me sob stories like you dont want all this expensive food to get ruined and ruin the party.
I am like why didnt you order pizzas lol

Ill show up late and leave early so I dont have to cook.


----------



## deephouser (May 18, 2013)

I have to say that them junks was good.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

Turn it into a teaching thing then, hands off... Any grown person should know how to BBQ properly lolol

oh snap, its 4:20


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Turn it into a teaching thing then, hands off... Any grown person should know how to BBQ properly lolol
> 
> oh snap, its 4:20


BBQing is a must for me as well
I used to bbq almost everyday.
I do it a few x a month now

only 2:20 here, but been blazing all day anyway


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 18, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> Has anyone decided which day to hit up Hempcon next weekend? I wish I could work it out for Friday but wer just started a new priject and kwon't be able to make that work.


Bro I am game every day of it, just let me know!


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2013)

I'm down to hit up hempcon on saturday with you guys.


----------



## ILikePotAlot (May 18, 2013)

I'll flip snags all day, just keep my bowl and bottle topped.

Two of my girls basking in the glory that is *600*.

Cream Caramel, Deep Freeze. Day 35 @ 12/12


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 18, 2013)

Looking good thats how you do it!!


ILikePotAlot said:


> I'll flip snags all day, just keep my bowl and bottle topped.
> 
> Two of my girls basking in the glory of 600.
> 
> Cream Caramel, Deep Freeze. Day 35 @ 12/12


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 18, 2013)

cant wait to win the powerball jackpot.


----------



## Penyajo (May 18, 2013)

BUD PRON!!! No clue what day their on. And I just had to throw a few in with the flash to brighten things up a bit lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

They look great Penyajo


----------



## Californicater (May 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm down to hit up hempcon on saturday with you guys.


If I'm not in Vegas I'll be there.


----------



## ILikePotAlot (May 18, 2013)

Nice round n chunky, like corn cobs, Beautiful. 
Good job mate.


----------



## HGK420 (May 18, 2013)

View attachment 2662412View attachment 2662421View attachment 2662424


----------



## budolskie (May 18, 2013)

Last day of the season bongs and settee all day till me Sunday roast


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

Bit of a mixed reception upon my return....we had this







But we also had this.....Deep Blue f4.





Need to work on my camera skills again.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2013)

The Deep Blue looks tasty!

What happened to these girls?


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

the thrip borg took over Bass, and my friend is obviously blind and didn't decide to tell me, or ask me what might be up....ffs. fuckin scragglepuss.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

nice bud pr0n this morning guys. and shit D i thought i had thrips bad  still the deep blues look tip top lad.

and aye bdolski, last day today. it's crazy to think if the results go our way today we could finish 10th or 13th. papering over the cracks like hahahahah


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

Sometime you got to wonder, zees Frenchie are crazy, non!





How they park in France (they use their bumpers a lot by the way) Bollard, what fukkin bollard, I can't see any!!!!???


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

Going to get my wifes meMoles checked out this weekend, bahahahaha...


----------



## jhod58vw (May 19, 2013)

Whats up Dst? Got a couple of Dog s33ds the other day from a friend. Can't wait to pop them. I want to get ahold of some of that Blue Pit.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> I want to get ahold of some of that Blue Pit.


tis duly noted bru....


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2013)

ii don a think the gunners will do it tho fighting for champ league we safe now and knowing our team they will just be glad we stayed up and already been partying and that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

Aye they are fighting for that place but if we show no spirit ill be fuming.


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2013)

you lot better beat the scum. Spurs were robbed of the champs league last year, hopefully not within a breath two years running.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 19, 2013)

Thumbage!!!!

:]

checked out a proper hydro setup today. 

all water cooled - cool tubed 1000 watters.

except the 1 600 Mh in there! go 600!  







day 3 of 12/12

ooo, the fancy part is he runs sealed room, no intake, exhaust, feeds co2.!


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

Nice set up. Go 600mh indeed


----------



## Hemlock (May 19, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice set up. Go 600mh indeed



Welcome Back Guv, we missed ya!


----------



## dababydroman (May 19, 2013)

[youtube]srrEkEZ7N0U[/youtube] from as south as it gets in RIU


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

cheers Hem. Hope you are good. I got your pm but will reply to you on the flip side.

couple more pics, cleaned up quite a bit, been at it since back of crack this morgen getting things back ship shape.
engineers dream before it was tied down again. will get more of her at some point (I hope it's a her!)





Blue Pit male (the kush2 male that was left outdoors is doing great again)





So how do you get this lot in a 1.2metre squared cab 4foot square) and only use 50% of your available space?










heres the answer, lol.











And some better pics of the DOG kush 2010 that was grown from seed.


























Have a good Sunday, holiday for us tomorrow, time to go and spend some time with my good lady(ies).

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2013)

a 2010 DOG that is hanging




cof


----------



## Hotsause (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful pics as always folks. Sorry i havent been on i have one of the worest Spider mite infections ive ever seen. Ive been picking up cuts to do my next seed run and of course picked up mites. No matter what ive done they dont die and they come back with a vengence. I decided to seed everything i currently have besides 2 mothers who i will clone and dip when the time comes and start from scratch. The mites and Aphids effectily took out both my Dog plants and a slew of other cuts i had  Anyway just wanted to update you guys on how i been i just made my first seeds so im happy about that DST i need a tester


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2013)

I dipped the clones I picked up but they still look like they've got a bug problem. 1st time I've had clones in a while and it seems to be the same old story, lol.

I'm spraying and will fog the veg and flower rooms before moving the plants in hopes of ridding myself of potential future problems. I just don't want to spray chems during flower


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2013)

Let me know via PM or email or whatever how people want to hook up for Hempcon and I'll be there. Stoked!


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2013)

I think the spider mites are just way stronger...govt made ones that will never be eradicated.


----------



## james2500 (May 19, 2013)

Hey all 600w growers here top of the morning! Bathtime for the girls, flush out all the nasty bits.
My 6 white rhinos stopped stretching and are phatening up nicely....like others here I've been fighting the mites but my girls are getting closer to that time I take them to the park to play with all the other plants...here's a few pix of how they be.


----------



## james2500 (May 19, 2013)

oh by the way, I have a pair of 600w, they seem to cover the 3x5 growing space i have and should one fail the girls won't notice much till I get it replaced, living in the mountains we try to have 2 of everything


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> I dipped the clones I picked up but they still look like they've got a bug problem. 1st time I've had clones in a while and it seems to be the same old story, lol.
> 
> I'm spraying and will fog the veg and flower rooms before moving the plants in hopes of ridding myself of potential future problems. I just don't want to spray chems during flower


I will hook you up with some clones if mine root! I took 36 clones off my plant, you are more than welcomed to have some.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 19, 2013)

I love my 600. Started off with a 400w and after going to the hydro shop for a stock up on nutes and rockwool I was advised to up my game to a 600. I never looked back! I only grow for myself so just the 4 plants underneath it do me well  here's a pic of my Super Skunk I have on the grow:







Still not sure on how they'll yield yet, hopefully a fair few oz as it'll have to last. 4 weeks 3 days into bloom


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

Whens a good time to put these in the dirt


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Whens a good time to put these in the dirt


Shit dude, how long they been in there? Lol


----------



## zVice (May 19, 2013)

Couple of days ago would be my guess. Haha


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 19, 2013)

LOL you just have a big pile of germed seeds haha. plant those fuckers before they die man. I would plant them with the very top sticking out honestly. I do it like that all the time.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2013)

Put those in dirt now


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

It's what I call "germing overage"  I had enough seeds crack to fill seedling alley but until they're up from the dirt I don't count them so these continue on in the bag while I wait a couple days. It looks like most are popping up so these will just end up in the trash unfortunately. Kills me!


----------



## zVice (May 19, 2013)

don't feel bad, millions of my potential children died all over my girlfriends face just moments ago...


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

I would need a scooter about this pimp to consider riding it


----------



## Guzias1 (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys! I got to visit such a great system over the weekend. Spent all day yesterday making oil. 

AND! as i parted out, i was gifted a hugeeee bitch! i never had a plant with such a fat stalk yet :] 

she was in a green house, veggin away in a 1 gallon. i just transplanted her to a 3 gaL, Made some babies, now getting her ready to throw into the flower chamber! i have no room in my veg kingdom for a plant this size, so im using up the living room while everyone is away :] 


I shall name her, Calisi, my queen!







trippin snippin in the living room :] 
[video=youtube;g9RvL9Ym26I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9RvL9Ym26I[/video]


DST! looking lovelyyyy on the vert.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

Doobie you mentioned wanting to get more torque from your scooter. It should be fairly simple and affordable as well! 
http://www.drowsports.com/product/65/Transmission/ 
Changing the weights with the right ones for your body weight can get you more acceleration and top speed as well.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 19, 2013)

Jonny's jungle of love at beginning of week 3 flower >>>

View attachment 2663602View attachment 2663603View attachment 2663604

6 clones in 5 gallon pots....buds AHOY!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 19, 2013)

Doobie. If you're looking for a real good upgrade an older gsxr750 is a good 2nd bike. A lot of people are going to tell you to ride a 250-600 for a year or two, but whatever. My first bike was actually a ninja 1000. Insane fast, but I did do a ton of riding as a kid not that it really is a good comparison, but I understood how easy it was to lock up the rear brake, dump it etc. If you get another bike I would get a 600 at least. The thing with the 1000 was I didn't need to ride high in the rpms all the time, plus a bigger rear sprocket helps with torque. Maybe you can get a bigger sprocket for your moped? It will make your top speed less, but get you up to your speed quicker.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2013)

Long but good day of work in. Fish fry and skettie for din, about to smoke a fat doobie while listening to the country night,,, then washing it all down with a milkshake!  

Thanks for all the pr0n everyone, you all make life more enjoyable


----------



## jhod58vw (May 19, 2013)

Whats up guys day 14 of 12/12. Very nice and green. Made sure to get some pics before lights on.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 19, 2013)

holy shit a fucking hurricane just rolled in. they're saying 70mph winds. I wouldn't doubt it. Crazy storm right now. Hope I don't lose power, but whatever... Have jail for a week starting tomorrow  LOL


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2013)

Hold on mr frog.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 19, 2013)

Well I finally got this humming bird that has Ben coming to the feeder to land on my finger in front of feeder what a trip it.was like for 10 seconds but wow was a cool feeling ......going to try and build a trust maybe he let me pet him later on like my grandpa was able to do with one years ago next mission is pics. But I have to be standing by feeder when he comes just can't walk up to it so kinda difficult


----------



## jhod58vw (May 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well I finally got this humming bird that has Ben coming to the feeder to land on my finger in front of feeder what a trip it.was like for 10 seconds but wow was a cool feeling ......going to try and build a trust maybe he let me pet him later on like my grandpa was able to do with one years ago next mission is pics. But I have to be standing by feeder when he comes just can't walk up to it so kinda difficult


Thats hella tight I've been wanting to try that. I have 3 or 4 that visit on a regular basis. 3 will eat at once I have.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 19, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Thats hella tight I've been wanting to try that. I have 3 or 4 that visit on a regular basis. 3 will eat at once I have.


It's a trip u dnt feel anything since there so light


----------



## jhod58vw (May 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> It's a trip u dnt feel anything since there so light


Thats tight. We can stand right next to ours their not scared or anything. Been thinking about putting my finger out.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 20, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Thats tight. We can stand right next to ours their not scared or anything. Been thinking about putting my finger out.


That's what I did if ime near the feeder the come right up no problem so I just stuck my finger where they sit and he kinda just came up and sat and started eating I tried moving him.away from feeder on my finger he wasn't havin that and took off


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

cool stuff method. it is amazing hiow light birds can feel, I guess it's their hollow bones. Not sure I would want my friendly visiting pigeon to sit on my finger though, lol....probably shit on it knowing the fat little fuk that it is, lol.

holiday here today, it's called Pinksterdag (Pentecost) well today is Tweede Pinksterdag, yesterday was the first day, the Dutch are so nice to give us holidays on a Sunday, the bloody tools!


----------



## tkufoS (May 20, 2013)

....holy shit , posted pics then my battery died....anyways here's day 19 of 12/12. Seems as the majority of the club is doing good and or happy. I wanted to share some pRon with yall. Happy growin errybody


----------



## Beasie (May 20, 2013)

View attachment 2664167View attachment 2664168View attachment 2664169


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

from this 











to this










FU Powdery Mildew more for the bubble run


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

You thought about washing it like Jorge C does in his video. Some oxyplus in some water and give the branches a bath, then rinse them off and hang them with a fan on them directly to get water out then hang normally......You got everything in house so why not try it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

too late now it's crisp n frozen. there was also the issue of where to keep the damned stuff while it was drying. our weather this weekend i think made it damper than drier hanging in the garage ffs lol. couldn't risk the remaining girls in the tent or putting it in the greenhouse in case it knacks me tommies n chilli's etc.

didn't know you could do that though. didn't smell up to much and yield wise i already knew it wasn't going to be owt special


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

I got those two frazzled plants drying in the greenhouse, they are damper now than when they were chopped, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

i was reading the paper this morning and they were trying to say that london was going to be an island of death in the summer ffs lmao

http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/20/hot-summers-could-turn-london-into-isle-of-death-3801081/


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was reading the paper this morning and they were trying to say that london was going to be an island of death in the summer ffs lmao
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/20/hot-summers-could-turn-london-into-isle-of-death-3801081/


what summer?
But, by 2080, the temperature in towns and cities could rise by 10C, peaking at up to 40C (104F) in London, in the summer for several days.



cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

That's awesome about the hummingbird method. Really cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> what summer?
> But, by 2080, the temperature in towns and cities could rise by 10C, peaking at up to 40C (104F) in London, in the summer for several days.
> 
> 
> ...


they'll still complain!! lol. i'm from up north it's always cold here summer might hit upper 20's tops when london has a heatwave off like 38 haha


----------



## dababydroman (May 20, 2013)

or just wash off the leaves? doesn't look like its on your bud or anything


----------



## dababydroman (May 20, 2013)

oh shit im trippintalkin bout the powdery mildew


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

it's keeping the spores at bay i was more concerned with.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

Hey DST, not sure if you have seen or not, but I have created a new thread, 2nd link in sig.

be awesome to have you over there with all our friends.

Stay High.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

Good morning 6, well it rained so I've got the day off so I think I'm going to transplant my clone today. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend, I'm ready for Friday cuz it's gonna be my bday! Yay! lol not....

Well time to go get some work done, take care guys.


----------



## dababydroman (May 20, 2013)

damn guys.. I almost lost my dog.. for good. fuck thank god he got out somehow.. he crawled into a beaver whole man I swear there was going be no way for him to get out.. hes huge. went home grabbed a shovel and went to digging.. I guess he managed to get out while I was getting the shovel cuz I dug n dug n was like shit I don't ehear breathing or nothing.. so I go home and idk how I didn't see him or pass him up both times but he cam struttin around the corner.. I cant believe it. miracle.i thought he was a gonner.. I was already getting fucked in the head.. cause I had ahold of his legs n pulled and he yelped so I let go and he just went deeper and I reacher for himgrabbed his tail and he still went deeper.. what the hell man.


----------



## dababydroman (May 20, 2013)

im glad I got him back but im already in a fuck the world state of mind now.. fuck.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2013)

hope all is well droman,stay safe..........got a lil windy around here to.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Today is a great day!!
One of those friendly fairies dropped by this morning with some surprises 

To the fairy I thank you!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

I cant wait for my DOG s33ds from Breeders Boutique, wanna get them popped and in some dirt. its been a week so not much longer now.

anybody have an idea to the time scale when ordering from the uk, using the cheapest method of delivery, obvs, im not rich lol


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> im glad I got him back but im already in a fuck the world state of mind now.. fuck.


Brother, I understand.....it is like seeing a Cop in the rear view mirror all of a sudden.

He likes you, you like him, no tickets or special attention of any sort.....but your 
brain had already dumped a ton of negative chemicals into your system, and you
are left a tad shaky....for no good reason.

I am very happy that the hound made it!

JD


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2013)

well going to view the new house tomorow, little extra to pay out like but we should manage if i cut back on the gambling, should only be till i get a grow done in it i will struggle anyway but can double my operation haha so should be worth it


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Brother, I understand.....it is like seeing a Cop in the rear view mirror all of a sudden.
> 
> He likes you, you like him, no tickets or special attention of any sort.....but your
> brain had already dumped a ton of negative chemicals into your system, and you
> ...



The most dangerous thing about ganja is its illegal... I get a worked up even if I'm clean, it's an automatic reaction.


----------



## Beasie (May 20, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> im glad I got him back but im already in a fuck the world state of mind now.. fuck.


damn crazy man i bet that was a scare. Well smoke up and relax bro.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2013)

another interesting news tidbit









May 19, 2013: Gary Pruitt, the President and CEO of the Associated Press, discusses the leak investigation that led to his reporters' phone records being subpoenaed by the Justice Department on CBS's "Face the Nation" in Washington. Pruitt says DoJ's seizure of AP journalists' phone records was "unconstitutional", and that the secret subpoena of reporters' phone records has made sources less willing to talk to AP journalists. (AP Photo/CBS, Chris Usher) 



Revelations that the Department of Justice has been secretly spying on Associated Press reporters has given rise to accusations of intimidation tactics and apparent attempts to stifle whistle-blowers and a free press. It should also ring alarm bells for anyone concerned about their own privacy and freedom.
The U.S. garners the No. 32 spot when it comes to press freedom, according to Reporters Without Borders, and the latest snooping scandal raises the specter of the bad old days (circa 1972) when reporters resorted to ridiculous clandestine machinations to communicate with secret sources. During the Watergate investigation, Bob Woodward would move a flower pot on his balcony when he wanted to get in touch with Deep Throat.
The digital age has made it far trickier to thwart eavesdroppers, who may be sitting at a desk thousands of miles away. But it can still be done. There are plenty of software tools, for example, that journalists can use to protect sources without the need to rearrange the shrubbery. In fact, these are also excellent tools anyone can use to keep prying marketers and hackers out of their business.
*TrueCrypt:* Security begins at home, and what's on your hard drive can say a lot about you -- and about everyone you know and communicate with. Encrypting the data on your computer's drive wont make it impossible (nothing is impossible), but itll be extremely difficult for anyone to uncover what's stored there. TrueCrypt is free and can be used to encrypt an entire hard drive or on a virtual disk to keep prying eyes out. For individual files, there's *AxCrypt*, which lets you encrypt and password-protected files with a click. It's great for sharing confidential documents, but you've also got to share the password.
*Tor:* Used by political activists and dissidents Tor is a free, open-source Web surfing program that runs in the background and hides your surfing habits and location. It accomplishes this by routing your connection through numerous nodes or hops, so it can also slow down your page views. On the other hand, it has proved adept at thwarting oppressive government officials. It has also been useful for criminals delivering viruses, so much so that some security programs automatically tag Tor traffic as malware.
*VPN:* One way the authorities (and hackers) trace things back to you is using your IP (Internet Protocol) address, which ISPs are often forced to render to authorities. Thats how law enforcement sometimes learns military generals have supposedly secret email accounts, which can they can then subpoena without their knowledge. To prevent such traces you can use a VPN, or virtual private network service, to hide your IP address. It's the same sort of connection used by many corporations to prevent security breaches using encrypted tunneling, but you can use it to route your connections through a remote server, often in a different country, and thus thwart trackers. Free VPN services include *Private WiFi *and *proXPN*.
*Google Voice:* One of the disruptive technologies Google has introduced -- but not enough people use -- is an online phone service based on technology it acquired when it bought Grand Central. Google Voice is intended to provide a single phone number that you can then use to route calls to any other number (up to five at a time). It's also great at filtering calls, and because it's free, you can get a new number for special sources and then close it down, making it difficult for authorities to eavesdrop or even figure out who called who.
*Burner:* Based on the concept of so-called burner phones (cheap, temporary cell phones that have no identifying account information and are later thrown away), the Burner app for Android and iPhones generates a temporary phone number you can give out instead of your real number. When you're done, you simply delete the number and it's gone. It's not free, however. Getting a number that lasts a week with 20 minutes of talk time, for example, costs $1.99. Is it foolproof? Probably not if the government is trying to track you, but it makes it darn difficult.
*DeadDrop:* Another tool that has been used in various guises by whistle-blowers is DeadDrop. It uses Tor and provides a place online where sources can anonymously post confidential documents and information for reporters (just like the physical dead drops of the spy-vs.-spy cold war). The New Yorker magazine recently publicly announced it would begin using the technology for its *Strongbox *service.
It should be noted that many of these techniques are used by terrorists and ordinary criminals today. Law enforcement will no doubt decry their use -- and continue to come up with ways to hack into these privacy tools.
When that happens, you may have to go back to the old flower pot trick.


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/05/20/tech-tools-to-keep-one-step-ahead-feds/#ixzz2TsOaq0Ab

cya


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

COF those proxys dont really work.
I have used one in the past with some other software and was still caught downloading movies.
Comcast sent me an email with all my personal info as well as my IP my mailing addy movie title date I dld it etc...scary.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone here ever used or thought of using 'hempy buckets'?


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

People of the 600 have done just about everything I can think of.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> People of the 600 have done just about everything I can think of.


Lol pretty sure they have, if anyone out there has, give us your 2cents please, looking at maybe giving it a go, or a variation of it.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2013)

doobie was the last member to try it. It's just another method of growing....and like any of them, it must be mastered to be successful.


cof


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

I've just been reading through a guys thread where he done 2 plants under 400w with canna nutes and humpy buckets and was pulling proper monsters out. More than 4.5oz a plant. Shit is mental. Made me drool all over my iPad.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was reading the paper this morning and they were trying to say that london was going to be an island of death in the summer ffs lmao
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/20/hot-summers-could-turn-london-into-isle-of-death-3801081/


well we can but hope eh? lol


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> COF those proxys dont really work.
> I have used one in the past with some other software and was still caught downloading movies.
> Comcast sent me an email with all my personal info as well as my IP my mailing addy movie title date I dld it etc...scary.


What did they do to you? 

I ask because I got a similar letter....but it looks like mine was an attempted
shakedown. I recognized zero of the titles and decided to ignore them. It worked. :0)

Enough bad press and their business model will finish the long, slow death
that it has been suffering for the last 15 years.

JD


----------



## jonnynobody (May 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> What did they do to you?
> 
> I ask because I got a similar letter....but it looks like mine was an attempted
> shakedown. I recognized zero of the titles and decided to ignore them. It worked. :0)
> ...


I've gotten like 6 emails from comcast about my downloading. The world will continue to spin and since I have nothing anybody can even sue me for (i.e. judgment proof), I could give a shit how many emails I get about my downloading. I started using peerblock about a year ago and haven't gotten an email since...got an email about a bot operating on my network and they asked me to turn it off and I promptly gave 'em the 'ol FUCK YOU! peer block runs on my comp 100% of the time when I download shit now. What are they going to do, turn off my connection? Not likely. At&t Is only a phone call away with cheaper rates any damn ways.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

I tried hempy, and found that it works well.
I used totes for the hempy.
The problem I had was trying to go half-assed organic in it and not watering everyday..ended up very anerobic.
On the ones I used chemical ferts I found I was healthier than my soil ones, and green till harvest too


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> What did they do to you?
> 
> I ask because I got a similar letter....but it looks like mine was an attempted
> shakedown. I recognized zero of the titles and decided to ignore them. It worked. :0)
> ...


They scared me, but nothing more...I didnt DL for 3 yrs then went back to it, and here comes another email....
So I gave up on expanding my BLU-RAY library online.

If you didnt recognize the titles, it makes me wonder if you have a wireless router and maybe a non-secured network.
Leachers can get you ion trouble as well


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

I have 4000 store bought albums...more if we add cassettes and LPs.

I own the Criterion Collection.

If the massive amount of money that they have made on me is not
enough, then I will take my legal collection to a freer country and
make the whole damn thing available.

Carry on.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I tried hempy, and found that it works well.
> I used totes for the hempy.
> The problem I had was trying to go half-assed organic in it and not watering everyday..ended up very anerobic.
> On the ones I used chemical ferts I found I was healthier than my soil ones, and green till harvest too


I ended up watering my hempy bucket twice a day (a 5-gallon bucket with a gallon reservoir below the bucket insert, so 3.5-gallons of perlite was actually used since I didn't quite fill it to the top).
Watering once a day worried me about the root system, so I manually fed them twice a day: once at lights off, and once at lights on (was in flowering mode by the time I tried a hempy).
The plants loved it, but make sure you have a complete spectrum of nutes, and micro-nutrients, other wise you notice problems fairly quickly (cal-mag was one for me).


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

I've looked into a gravity feeding system but its not stealth enough for me to use atm, I suppose I could make one of sorts, but again not stealthy enough for me atm.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I have 4000 store bought albums...more if we add cassettes and LPs.
> 
> I own the Criterion Collection.
> 
> ...


When I was growing up and up till 10 yrs ago I was buying cassettes cds and dvds like several per week.
Got my entire collections stolen several times.
I have paid them Thousands of dallars.
I will rent em and do my magic from there 


DoobieBrother said:


> I ended up watering my hempy bucket twice a day (a 5-gallon bucket with a gallon reservoir below the bucket insert, so 3.5-gallons of perlite was actually used since I didn't quite fill it to the top).
> Watering once a day worried me about the root system, so I manually fed them twice a day: once at lights off, and once at lights on (was in flowering mode by the time I tried a hempy).
> The plants loved it, but make sure you have a complete spectrum of nutes, and micro-nutrients, other wise you notice problems fairly quickly (cal-mag was one for me).


I was using 18 gall totes and didnt want to nor could I remember to water everyday.
I was feeding them like every 2-3 days lol.
As long as I didnt go organic I still did well with that though
I used GH 3 part and humic acid or something.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

I noticed my Dog was stretching a lot.
Took a closer look and realized all my plants outside are confused and kinda flowering.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I noticed my Dog was stretching a lot.
> Took a closer look and realized all my plants outside are confused and kinda flowering.


If the light cycle is less than what they were receiving then they will go into bloom.


cof


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

"*I will rent em and do my magic from there




*"

Bingo! :0)

I had thought that top watering got less necessary as time goes along.

I guess that I kinda did my first hempy buckets this weekend. I transplated
two large Tomatoes into 5 gallon buckets (standard Home Depot orange ;0).

I drilled the standard hole, and filled the bottom 6-8" with perlite, but used
soil above that. They are exploding already.

What is funny is that I also used two old mushroom "monotubs" to transplant
my basil and another Tomato into. They look cool, as I have polyfill sheet 
covered holes in the sides. I will try to post a photo....my own "sorta-smart" pot. :0)

Fun stuff!

JD


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I had thought that top watering got less necessary as time goes along.
> 
> JD


Hempy having no air stones or recirc needs oxygen and movenent from the daily or so waterings

Anydvd and Clone Dvd FTW

http://www.slysoft.com/en/


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> If the light cycle is less than what they were receiving then they will go into bloom.
> 
> 
> cof


They were getting 16 hrs a day and then took em outside and what ever mother nature is offering right now??


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> They were getting 16 hrs a day and then took em outside and what ever mother nature is offering right now??


It would appear that the change was enough to trigger their bloom cycle. The fact that the days are getting longer is going to confuse them even more.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> They were getting 16 hrs a day and then took em outside and what ever mother nature is offering right now??


This link is pretty cool to save....Hope it helps!

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php


----------



## jhod58vw (May 20, 2013)

Damn looking like that OG #18 femilized seed might be a male. That Suckz was really pulling for it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

Anyone ever got reactions from pot and caffeine? I dont normally drink caffeine... one soda at most in a day... no coffee or tea with it. However i been smoking on the chernobyl the past three days and seems to be round the time i drink a coke after dinner that i start talking a mile a minute. Like tweakwr status talking its wild. Anyone else get anything like that?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

nah, that's just you is it not Jig?


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

Its been quiet in here!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone ever got reactions from pot and caffeine? I dont normally drink caffeine... one soda at most in a day... no coffee or tea with it. However i been smoking on the chernobyl the past three days and seems to be round the time i drink a coke after dinner that i start talking a mile a minute. Like tweakwr status talking its wild. Anyone else get anything like that?


A good Sour D and cup of joe will do that to me. lol

I ask myself, was what i was smoking laced with something??? lol

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

Day 1 Flowering DNA OG #18 x Skunk. 

View attachment 2665612


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2013)

Nothing better than Pot and coffee!!! Get ya going!!!!!!!!


----------



## justlearning73 (May 21, 2013)

Hey Jig. Yeah I have the same effect with coffee and pot. My family thinks it is funny. I will talk my ass off and no clue what I said. IDK nothing better than to wake and bake and watch the sun come up with a nice big mug of coffee. I drink about a pot a day. Good for working around the house too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Day 1 Flowering DNA OG #18 x Skunk.
> 
> View attachment 2665612


Had to double take there thought you were actually growing IN the toilet 

lookin good man


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

DST said:


> nah, that's just you is it not Jig?


 You would have definitely kicked me out the house if I'd ever been chatting like I've been. Driving myself crazy lol

In fact I'm still blazingly stoned this morning. Not the best feeling. FFS... I swear I wasn't this high before bed last night. sheesh.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Had to double take there thought you were actually growing IN the toilet
> 
> lookin good man


All you gotta do to change the rez is flush.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

So what do you do when your medium is running low......take a dump and fill it back up of course. lol. Is that one of those furry toilet covers on the bog seat? too freakin funny F.M.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

folks gonna recommend peeing for extra N soon lolz


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

should I not be doing that likes?


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Lol.. you need a Pee K booster.


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2013)

Too much Pee not enough H...


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 21, 2013)

To pee, or not to pee?
THAT is the question!


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2013)

100% of people that pee eventually die,,, it's a fact.


ok so iv made the rounds on riu and all my subbed threads keep popping back up,,, I got shit to do today!!! lol 
peace


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Why you gotta go leave us whodat.  We can all just waste the whole day on RIU!!!


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

apprantley there are 2 whodatnations^^^^ so I am sure he could stay on riu all day and do all the other things he (or should I say, that a superhero....) requires to do.

Me on the other hand, I have been up working since the back of 07 hunner this morgen (17:15 now) so I am going to have my first bifter of the day right about now....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

DST said:


> So what do you do when your medium is running low......take a dump and fill it back up of course. lol. Is that one of those furry toilet covers on the bog seat? too freakin funny F.M.....


V.I.P seating for the light! lol


----------



## zVice (May 21, 2013)

Holy shit, hope both these guys are ok. Oklahoma looks wrecked to shit  



hornedfrog2000 said:


> holy shit a fucking hurricane just rolled in. they're saying 70mph winds. I wouldn't doubt it. Crazy storm right now. Hope I don't lose power, but whatever... Have jail for a week starting tomorrow  LOL





genuity said:


> hope all is well droman,stay safe..........got a lil windy around here to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

Fuck it looks like a warzone.


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2013)

Jig, I have to add that it is the coffee that puts the wake in wake and bake.

Hmmm...I have an idea for a new alarm clock. I will call it "The Bake".

Hey, they have one that you put a slice of bacon in, that wakes you with
the smell of your fresh breakfast. So, I think that there might be a market
for The Bake.

One can dream!

JD


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Jig, I have to add that it is the coffee that puts the wake in wake and bake.
> 
> Hmmm...I have an idea for a new alarm clock. I will call it "The Bake".
> 
> ...


Stank Ape and the cups of super strong black coffee has me sweating and buzzing right now lol


----------



## james2500 (May 21, 2013)

hey kids...2 600's, soil, chopping soon


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

Looking good James!!

Heres my fave


----------



## james2500 (May 21, 2013)

still trying to figure out how to put images in the body of the post...a lil help? have a macbook pro if it makes a dif


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2013)

When in Advanced mode, do not just upload the images, but
after closing the file upload dialog, use the attachment dropdown
menu to select the images for insertion. 

Just put the cursor where you want the image, then select the 
attachment from the dropdown.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> still trying to figure out how to put images in the body of the post...a lil help? have a macbook pro if it makes a dif


I upload em post then go back click on it to see fullsize and copy image and edit post and paste.
I know there is a better way, but I dont remember it.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 21, 2013)

DST said:


> apprantley there are 2 whodatnations^^^^ so I am sure he could stay on riu all day and do all the other things he (or should I say, that a superhero....) requires to do.
> 
> Me on the other hand, I have been up working since the back of 07 hunner this morgen (17:15 now) so I am going to have my first bifter of the day right about now....


Dunno how you go all day, but then u have just done an 11day stint with nowt.


----------



## justlearning73 (May 21, 2013)

Whats up 600? Me just chillen. I went through and watered and feed all my other plants(ie ivey, tomaotes etc etc) Then came to check on my babies. We it has been 11 days and the cheese suprise didnt pop. So I have a few more in baggies. 2 out of 3 Deep Pys popped although one died. 2 out for 3 Dog S1 popped and still going strong. 2 out of 3 Dog popped and are still going strong. I had a lemon skunk that just died on me too. i got my last bean on that one in the baggie as well. The rest seem to be doing fine. That little Austo I have, the more i think about it, the more i think it will go join my tomatoes in the backyard. They are all still littles ones at this point. Man still a long way to go till i get anything useful. Oh well part of the fun of a journey is getting there.


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2013)

Well looked at that house and what a shit he for 550pcm, half PVC windows rest dirty flakey wooden ones. Old green bathroom tiles missing and taped over, old horrible green bath suit. Old boiler scruffy carpets scruffy cooker and beds and its ment to be partially furnished


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Well looked at that house and what a shit he for 550pcm, half PVC windows rest dirty flakey wooden ones. Old green bathroom tiles missing and taped over, old horrible green bath suit. Old boiler scruffy carpets scruffy cooker and beds and its ment to be partially furnished


Doesnt sound too impressive from your description


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

Anyone got any opinions on ebook readers? just wondering if I should just get a mini ipad for the mrs d's birthday or get a kindle or.....how difficult can it be, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

The kindles are light as anything and really good to bring around. You can get the type with no keyboard and they are really conveinient. That's what I use. Wife these days just uses either her tablet or ipad. She got a good deal on a 3rd gen ipad a couple weeks ago. It's nice. Anyways, the tablet/ipad is heavier and has a backlit screen so not as easy on the eyes.

Kindle (the old fashioned kind) is not lit at all... it reads like a page in a book. If you are reading it in the dark you will need to have a light on, or you will need a little case type thing you can get for it with a built in light. It takes power from the battery. The little kindles batteries last for EVER. It's great, really light and I love it.

I wouldn't mess with a Kindle Fire or another like it. I'd just go with a tablet/ ipad.

Tablet/ipad, heavy, backlit (hard on eyes), not easy to see in the sun (kindle is great for this, no glare)... however, it does anything a computer would do. So my wife likes to read her ebooks, then check facebook, RIU, etc.

If you are getting an Ipad, get a kindle too, they are cheap in comparison. Then she'll definitely be happy lol

EDIT: Amazon Kindle $90 170 grams
Ipad mini $330-660 308 grams


----------



## james2500 (May 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Anyone got any opinions on ebook readers? just wondering if I should just get a mini ipad for the mrs d's birthday or get a kindle or.....how difficult can it be, lol.


Im a mac dude so i would say iPad mini...but she could decide if you go shopping together, it's something she'll use everyday for years, hopefully, so having her input would be wise?


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2013)

stay away from nook. We're on our 4th one in year. When the ups fellow picked it up, he asked if there had been a recall, because he was getting so many shipments. 


cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2013)

But then it wouldn't be a surprise  
i would rather an iPad because it can do so much more.


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2013)

DST good to see you my friend.
Sent you an email to the BB site
Got some news bout a new strain.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

[youtube]_vTY1hz5gAw&feature=em-subs_digest[/youtube]

I linked this for the side by side with a supersoil vs hydro


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2013)

Ii bass lad it was stinking for 550 a month a told him put a new bathroom in and a would pay 450 a month, we looked on there site and they have much better for cheaper we were waiting them to ring back last night to see if they would do out with bathroom but they never so il try them today and ask why they want so much for a shit hole my council flat looked cleaner when I moved in


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Ii bass lad it was stinking for 550 a month a told him put a new bathroom in and a would pay 450 a month, we looked on there site and they have much better for cheaper we were waiting them to ring back last night to see if they would do out with bathroom but they never so il try them today and ask why they want so much for a shit hole my council flat looked cleaner when I moved in


When I was looking I found a few places priced weird as well


----------



## budolskie (May 22, 2013)

A think cos they are letting it with a cooker washer and 2 beds as furnished that's why it's so high, need to tell them they can take all that dirty stuff away how much would that take off. As the house couldn't be in a better place I'm willing to meet them half way I told him I will decorate it upto date and put new doors and blinds up that will get left if I ever leave or out dirty carpets left down there is no wonder the person who been in about 3 weeks has left already


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2013)

How's all doing! Had to take some time out there, and slowly getting it going again, still have all clone's . The Pineapple was amazing, sorry the updates got stopped folk's, safety first......
Took a Psycosis down the other week, great yeilder vs quality, first go of it and think ill let the cheese go for now than keep 2 mother's so alike. 
On the Casey Jones Hunt, i popped a couple more pip's last week, but just had a nice surprise with some C.J in with a care pkg.  So got plenty bean's to play with and thinking of about 10-15 diff. 12/12 from seed to get through some.

Hope all the gang's gooooooood and catch you's soon.

cgg


----------



## DST (May 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The kindles are light as anything and really good to bring around. You can get the type with no keyboard and they are really conveinient. That's what I use. Wife these days just uses either her tablet or ipad. She got a good deal on a 3rd gen ipad a couple weeks ago. It's nice. Anyways, the tablet/ipad is heavier and has a backlit screen so not as easy on the eyes.
> 
> Kindle (the old fashioned kind) is not lit at all... it reads like a page in a book. If you are reading it in the dark you will need to have a light on, or you will need a little case type thing you can get for it with a built in light. It takes power from the battery. The little kindles batteries last for EVER. It's great, really light and I love it.
> 
> ...





james2500 said:


> Im a mac dude so i would say iPad mini...but she could decide if you go shopping together, it's something she'll use everyday for years, hopefully, so having her input would be wise?





curious old fart said:


> stay away from nook. We're on our 4th one in year. When the ups fellow picked it up, he asked if there had been a recall, because he was getting so many shipments.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> But then it wouldn't be a surprise
> i would rather an iPad because it can do so much more.



Thanks for the thoughts guys. I was looking at the Kindle Fire and thought, well if I am getting one of those I might as well get an ipad mini. Like James2500, my good lady is very much an Apple maniac, what with her being an artsy fartsy designerishtype. 
The only problem with taking her shopping for it, lik whodat say,s no surprise, but also, knowing her she would end up getting me to buy her a book for 11 euro or something daft, she hates spending money and has already told me, "don't be buying me a birthday present! lmfao, yeh ok, birthday comes round. "sorry luv, I done what you said and bought myself something instead" that would not go down well.......
So it's an iPad mini or a Kindle then...I was thinking Kindle Paperwhite thingymabob if going for Kindle....




Hemlock said:


> DST good to see you my friend.
> Sent you an email to the BB site
> Got some news bout a new strain.


It never arrvied, I just checked the spam file and nothing there either....????



budolskie said:


> A think cos they are letting it with a cooker washer and 2 beds as furnished that's why it's so high, need to tell them they can take all that dirty stuff away how much would that take off. As the house couldn't be in a better place I'm willing to meet them half way I told him I will decorate it upto date and put new doors and blinds up that will get left if I ever leave or out dirty carpets left down there is no wonder the person who been in about 3 weeks has left already


they do this in Holland lad. If your apartment is under 70m squared then it is subject (or can be subject to) rent inspection. You can get an agency in who assess the property and will tell you how much it is worthwhile. And the landlord then has to rent at that price, no arguments. However, when renting as furnished, they can charge whatever price as they then start facturing in the monthly lease of the furniture as well....well dodgy if you ask me. Most rental place will be furnished and cost twice as much.



Cindyguygrower said:


> How's all doing! Had to take some time out there, and slowly getting it going again, still have all clone's . The Pineapple was amazing, sorry the updates got stopped folk's, safety first......
> Took a Psycosis down the other week, great yeilder vs quality, first go of it and think ill let the cheese go for now than keep 2 mother's so alike.
> On the Casey Jones Hunt, i popped a couple more pip's last week, but just had a nice surprise with some C.J in with a care pkg.  So got plenty bean's to play with and thinking of about 10-15 diff. 12/12 from seed to get through some.
> 
> ...


Hello mate, glad to see you around and not asquare.


----------



## budolskie (May 22, 2013)

Ii dst I have heard that like manky the shit the left in as furnished haha, the person before used them and slept in the beds as well and it hasn't been cleaned of nothing before viewing looking in there site is quite a few nicer cheaper and bigger I can't under stand it haha going along the flower room to water will get a few pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

few flower shots from this morning 

View attachment 2666934View attachment 2666935


----------



## dababydroman (May 22, 2013)

Beasie said:


> damn crazy man i bet that was a scare. Well smoke up and relax bro.


dude i thought I watched my dog bury himself alive he's only a few years old rasied him from a lil ass puppy..now hes like 110 pounds.. I was so fucked... i know it was a struggle for him to get out cause i left and ran home to get the shovel.. and he wasn't out yet. and when i dug the shit up its a super tight fit and he's huge so idk man.. i raised him from a pup and i was walkin away from the damn whole like fuck i cant even keep my dog alive how am i ever gunna have some kids. wouldn't be the same without him.. if be fucked in thehead.. simply cause hes still young got a lot of years to live. it was fuckin me up i cant even explain it right...i couldent hear him breathing or anything so i was just like fuck if he was alive he'd be breathing or makin noiseis so im like fuck either he's dead or got out.. and just started walking home.. never saw him. and was just turning my head to every jingle and shit hopeing it was him i thnk i was hallucinating hah. anyways got to my drive way and just stood there and he just came around the corner.. so weird man. but to DON dude it was a much worse feeling that the cops behind me lol i get that feeling all the time. this one was more like fuck i just let my fuckin dog die how can i ever raise kids. but hes back and i love that fucker. i should go give him a bath and smoke a sweet withhim


----------



## dababydroman (May 22, 2013)

on another hand... how do you all preserve your pollen? got c-99 X extrema male that i wana save.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

dry it, put it in a baby food jar or jam jar with a couple grains of rice and freeze it


----------



## DST (May 22, 2013)

or in a cool dry place out of the sun.....


----------



## justlearning73 (May 22, 2013)

Dababydroman I found this on the site somewhere. I am not sure who wrote all this up. I am not trying to take credit. You asked and this is what I have stored. I hope it helps.
*Found this:
Collection and Storage of **Pollen*

*One of the keys to producing viable **seeds** is the proper collection of, and if needed, storage of **pollen**. I try to make sure the **pollen** I use is viable. I am going to discuss **how** I go through the whole process. **Pollen** can **stay** viable for at least a week or two outside of the refrigerator. I don't recommend waiting this **long** because it is important that **pollen** be as fresh as possible. This will prolong its viability during storage. Using **pollen** that is older is still better than nothing, if that is all you have to work with. **Pollen** that has become inviable **does** no good and wastes time and energy.

Male plants produce the **pollen** and females produce the **seeds**. ... tap the top of the cone slightly with my finger to see if the **pollen** falls out of the cone. If it is a very small cone, it is best to put a piece of paper under the cone to catch any **pollen** that may fall out. If ANY **pollen** falls from the cone, it is ready to harvest. ... You will notice that some of the **pollen** sacs are ruptured when you see that **pollen** has fallen out.

If you don't catch the male cone on its first day releasing **pollen**, it is best to see **how** many of the **pollen** sacs have ruptured. If all the **pollen** sacs have ruptured, it may be hard to determine when the **pollen** has been released, and therefore may be inviable. ... Extremely high temperatures will reduce the viability of **pollen**. **Pollen** will continue to shed for approximately five days.

I collect the **pollen** every two days and place it in paper packets I make by folding small pieces of notebook paper and sealing the side and ends with tape. It is important to make sure that the tape covers as little of the surface as possible so that the paper packet can breathe. ...

In order to store **pollen** for **long** periods of time, it is important to remove as much of the water content in the **pollen** as possible. Store the **pollen** in a glass jar or vial, avoiding plastic bags, which can breathe and are not the best for long-term storage. To reduce the water content in the **pollen**, place some desiccant in the bottom of the container. I use an indicating desiccant. When dry this material is blue, and as it absorbs moisture, it turns pink. By using an indicating desiccant, you can tell when it has absorbed all the moisture it can. It is impossible to tell whether regular desiccant is still dry just by looking at it.

Once indicating desiccant has absorbed all the moisture possible, it turns pink. Place it in the oven and bake it until it turns blue again. This desiccant can be used over and over again. The amount of desiccant you use depends on the amount of **pollen** you are trying to dry out. I have found that 1/2 - 1" in the bottom of the container works well. The paper packets are then placed on top of the desiccant.

By using paper packets, which can breathe, the desiccant can do its job. Instead of using one big packet for all of your **pollen**, place the **pollen** in small packets so one packet can be removed quickly without disturbing the unused **pollen**. ... Write the species name and date stored on both sides of the packet so you can tell later on **how** old the **pollen** is.

Once I cap the vial, I place it in the refrigerator for two days. I do not place it directly in the freezer because the **pollen**'s moisture content is too high; water expansion can rupture the **pollen** and render it inviable. Once the **pollen** has been in the vial for at least two days, and as **long** as the paper packet has had enough breathable area, moisture content will be reduced enough for you to put the vial in the freezer.

Once the vial is in the freezer, the **pollen** should be good for years. I have found that **pollen** will **stay** very fresh for at least three years. I know one person who used **pollen** that had been stored for six years and got a good seed set. I have been told that if **pollen** were to be stored in liquid nitrogen, it would **stay** viable forever. Of course this method is not practical for most people. If you collect **pollen** on separate occasions, but eventually want to keep the **pollen** in the same container, it is best to store the newer **pollen** in a different vial and go through the same process in the refrigerator. Once the new **pollen** is desiccated, the newer packets can be quickly placed in the original container.

When removing packets for use, it is important to minimize the time that the vial is open because the **pollen** and packets can reabsorb moisture. This is another reason to use several packets instead of removing a small amount of **pollen** each time from one larger packet. Once you remove a packet, use the **pollen** as soon as possible.*

*Pollen** loses viability quickly at room temperature and even faster at higher temperatures. **Pollen** can **stay** viable at room temperature for several days, but I attempt to maximize its viability so that more good seed is produced in the **long** run. Just because an entire cone is pollinated **does** not mean all of the **seeds** will germinate. Quality of the **pollen** has a great deal to do with **how** many **seeds** in each cone are viable. Another reason to keep moisture content low in **pollen** is to lessen the chance for fungus to grow on and kill the **pollen**.

When I send **pollen** to someone who lives far away, I send it in a vial containing desiccant. This will keep the viability high. If the shipping time will be longer than one week, I add a cold pack to the box, which seems to help. I have been thinking about making a shipping container that would have two compartments. The inner middle compartment could hold the vial, and the outside compartment could hold ice to keep the vial cooler while shipping. If dry ice were used in the outer compartment, **pollen** most likely could be shipped anywhere in the world without loss of viability.

I hope this information helps everyone store **pollen** correctly to insure its viability. This is especially important for those who are mailing **pollen** to others. More and more people are propagating cycads every day, and they are also coordinating their efforts with others by sending **pollen** to people who do not have male plants. I hope this article will help everyone produce more **seeds** and, eventually, more cycad.*


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Ii dst I have heard that like manky the shit the left in as furnished haha, the person before used them and slept in the beds as well and it hasn't been cleaned of nothing before viewing looking in there site is quite a few nicer cheaper and bigger I can't under stand it haha going along the flower room to water will get a few pics



Location?that can def make a shithole more expensive.


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2013)

You guys should see San Francisco prices. Just amazing. Something like $2,000 a month for a one bedroom in the shadiest parts of the city. With rats running around and syringes all over the halls and sidewalks. No joke.


----------



## mac.os.x (May 22, 2013)

*Started all these from seed, my goal is a perpertual grow. *8 Dog BX1 (Feminized) rest are Shouthern Charm, and CJ ....kinda all mixed in, party cups are marked. 
This is my beginning  Ill be transplanting into 1/2 or whole gallon pots soon. I think they are outgrowing their Party Cup. under a Lumatek 600 watt Super lumen Bulb and Lumatek dimmable Ballast, Hydro farm 6inch air cooled hood ..... still getting material together 



P.S. If you look closely, That is a Attic Door Theres also a vent or (fresh air & Humitity) vent in the attic, that is where these plants maintain their humitity and freash air while being trapped in a 2.5x4 foot closet under a massive 600+ watt system (if i choose to give it Extra Lumens) while in the bedroom itself i have it shut off with a a/c in the window that keeps the air cool under the Light which i can control with ease, so i have the humitity and temp in check, (and prolly can throout the flowering stage with no venting) sept for the ODOR, these bitches already smell and their not even a foot tall LOL, but just incase i do have a 6inch carbon filter thats not setup yet, no need at this point. Going to c how this goes first.


----------



## zVice (May 22, 2013)

Pretty sure the bx are regs. Could be wrong though.



mac.os.x said:


> View attachment 2667328View attachment 2667329View attachment 2667330
> 
> 
> *Started all these from seed, my goal is a perpertual grow. *8 Dog BX1 (Feminized) rest are Shouthern Charm, and CJ ....kinda all mixed in, party cups are marked.
> ...


----------



## mac.os.x (May 22, 2013)

then maybe im wrong, either way cause i had complications getting what i got i n the first place. The original package got confinscated by border patrol, second package made it but border patrol kept everything but the package and assured me that im not getting shit, then the third package came from america and the seeds were labeled when i got them so maybe their bx2 fem or bx1 not fem, either way after 65+ us dollars, im glad something came, right ? But i know one thing for sure, i labeled them as they cum in the mail, so if there not what they say they are I am DEfinetLY going to find out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 22, 2013)

Just a quick update on the M1?xBMF? from dababydroman (glad your 4-legged buddy made it out OK):













And some in the bowl ready to smoke:


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2013)

high times in food

[h=1]Butcher feeds marijuana to pigs to create true high-quality meat[/h]7 days agoThere are pot brownies, pot cookies, pot muffins, pot butter. The next cannabis-laced food? Bacon. And chops, ham and, well, any part of a pig you care to eat. Pot-cured pork, anyone? William von Schneidaus BB Ranch butcher shop, located in Seattles Pike Place Market, is selling meat from marijuana-fed pigs. (Washington voters passed a pot-legalization initiative last fall). Von Schneidau has teamed with nearby Bucking Boar Farms for the pot pigs, who are given weed as part of their regular diet. Apparently, the stems and leaves from pot plants add fiber to the oinkers diets, which makes their meat more, ahem, savory. Diners also (we assume) reported an insatiable case of the munchies, finding second-helpings irresistible. [Source]


cof


----------



## budolskie (May 22, 2013)

Jealous as doobie I've just had a big bong of blueberry and climbed in me bed to watch couple episodes of the shield haha not long till I finish it


----------



## Javadog (May 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> [youtube]_vTY1hz5gAw&feature=em-subs_digest[/youtube]
> 
> I linked this for the side by side with a supersoil vs hydro


Wow.

That really sells hydro as a method, doesn't it?

It was cool that the final THC content was very similar though.
...not the yield though.

Thank you for sharing,

JD


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2013)

So... The Pic's wouldnt upload before, but here we go. This was the last SLH ( las pheno ) i took down, i chopped a Psycosis the other week, the stuff's amazing 







And some really nice hash from that last Pineapple i ran..


----------



## deephouser (May 22, 2013)

The plants have completed 23 days of 12/12. They seem to be frosting up a lot! The strain is Ice - supposedly named that because of the amount of crystals it grows. So, I guess my question is: does this look like any more, or less, than other strains 23 days into 12/12?


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Wow.
> 
> That really sells hydro as a method, doesn't it?
> 
> ...


They didnt go into which hydro method they used that much, but I dont see what their motive would be to lie since they are selling beans not the growth method.
I find it hard to believe that hydro produces THAT much more though.


----------



## james2500 (May 22, 2013)

deephouser said:


> The plants have completed 23 days of 12/12. They seem to be frosting up a lot! The strain is Ice - supposedly named that because of the amount of crystals it grows. So, I guess my question is: does this look like any more, or less, than other strains 23 days into 12/12? View attachment 2668077


looks like mine do at that time


----------



## deephouser (May 22, 2013)

james2500 said:


> looks like mine do at that time


Thanks. Sometimes I think cannabis tasting, etc., is a bit like wine tasting. 10% valid, 90% crap. Novice grower, but not a novice smoker.


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2013)

deephouser said:


> The plants have completed 23 days of 12/12. They seem to be frosting up a lot! The strain is Ice - supposedly named that because of the amount of crystals it grows. So, I guess my question is: does this look like any more, or less, than other strains 23 days into 12/12? View attachment 2668077


yes
more and yes less  depends what your comparing it to... I'd say that's good resin production so far


----------



## deephouser (May 22, 2013)

As long as I'm on the right track  The plants are straight bushes. Hardly any light getting down to the bottom at all...it is so hard to not trim...but I've not cut anything and am not going to. I figure most of what I read says not to, so we'll see how it turns out


----------



## jhod58vw (May 22, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Few pics of my ladies under the 600. Bud porn coming hard to a site near you. Girls are getting hit with some tea here shortly.View attachment 2668204View attachment 2668206


----------



## Penyajo (May 22, 2013)

Thought I would throw up some more bud porn for the 6. Tahoe Og lookin real nice and smellin just as good as it looks. Cant wait to take her down. Last two pics I used the flash just for some shine. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

Looks a lot like my Tahoe did at that stage.
Mine wasnt a good pheno, but I bet you will have better luck with her!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2013)

Decided to roll a small chicken bone and relax and watch some toons:


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2013)

12/12 from seeds update pics:

Extrema 23 days under 12/12 600w mH








































And the one on the right hand side is starting to alternate it's nodes: 







Hope everyone has a good Thursday.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2013)

Stoned and watching youtube vids on relpacing a variator & clutch assembly on honda scooters and came across this:

[video=youtube_share;UrTihbL5skw]http://youtu.be/UrTihbL5skw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2013)

I like, but I'm still confused as to what the hell it is lol  MVK wakeN'bake


----------



## justlearning73 (May 23, 2013)

Bassman I agree with you. They went off on the hydro but really didnt give that much info on the soil grow. Seems like all they did was put the plant in soil and that was it. Anyone who grows in soil knows there is more to it than that. Well that is my two cents.




bassman999 said:


> They didnt go into which hydro method they used that much, but I dont see what their motive would be to lie since they are selling beans not the growth method.
> I find it hard to believe that hydro produces THAT much more though.


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2013)

Jhod, penyajo, doobs, great pron  they look happy!



i started the hydro/soil vid but the soggy ground was killing my net speed. Not sure they have a reason to be bias.... Mesa like soil 

so doobie, what's your thoughts on your experience with tea?


----------



## Javadog (May 23, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Bassman I agree with you. They went off on the hydro but really didnt give that much info on the soil grow. Seems like all they did was put the plant in soil and that was it. Anyone who grows in soil knows there is more to it than that. Well that is my two cents.


I agree. I noted this too. "Just water" was the refrain most of 
the time, and there is no reason to assume that they were using 
some super-soil, a la blazeoneup or other known recipe.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Bassman I agree with you. They went off on the hydro but really didnt give that much info on the soil grow. Seems like all they did was put the plant in soil and that was it. Anyone who grows in soil knows there is more to it than that. Well that is my two cents.





whodatnation said:


> Jhod, penyajo, doobs, great pron  they look happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Javadog said:


> I agree. I noted this too. "Just water" was the refrain most of
> the time, and there is no reason to assume that they were using
> some super-soil, a la blazeoneup or other known recipe.
> 
> JD


I agree no reason to be bias.
I do think they said it was a supersoil though.
I might be wrong though as I often am lol.

I would be really surprised to see that hydro id THAT mush more efficient.
I will soon find out with my ebb & Gro
Iwill say that my hempy grow (the one in the tote) was way bigger than the other plants, and they were cuts from the other plants in soil.
I didnt weigh them sep though, but as a whole.


----------



## jigfresh (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys. Me and Family are gonna be going to the HempCon on saturday in LA. I think I'll be there around 2-5. Let someone know somehow if you want to meet up sometime.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2013)

I think that (hydro vs ss) vid was spot on,and it looks like the "hydro" was coco'drip feed maybe...I know from my messin around with both,that coco,gives way more growth,than soil..that soil plant is what you get when you don't use "snake oils",and let the medium do the work,the bud is still good,just not much of it..i find with soil,one needs a lot more veg,so the roots can grow full,and thick to support the plant...in coco the root system, seems to outgrow the plant,which adds to the xtrem growth.......imo


----------



## jigfresh (May 23, 2013)

Biggest difference I noticed with my first soil run vs my hydro grows was the difference in roots. My hydro girls have insane, fat up top, plentiful below roots. The soil plants I did had nothing of the sort. It had a lot of roots... but nothing like my hydro chicks.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2013)

(FAK X CHERRY PUFF) 6 weeks old today,so far looks like cherry puff is a strong dad,hope the nugs turn out good.(FAK)=Fire OG x Alien Kush & (cherry puff)=cherry pie x og


----------



## tkufoS (May 23, 2013)

hope all are doing well up in hurr..day 23 , just added some molasses to their regimine. starting to smell gooooood .


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Jhod, penyajo, doobs, great pron  they look happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding the tea mix you sent me makes a night & day difference.
The plants LOVE the stuff!!!
I'll be transplanting the 12/12 seedlings this weekend after I get another bag of soil, and will inoculate it with mychos and your tea.
Before I do that, I have some pots to modify. Going to turn them into baskets to contain landscaper's fabric and turn them into airpots.
Then brew up some tea and transplant them all tomorrow.
Lots of pics will be taken.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 23, 2013)

we pretty much at full cap! :]

figuring things out.. 
got about 7 dif strains right now.. only thinking about keeping three. been fun growing a whole bunch of different weeds though :] 

so many dif traits...

have a great day ervs


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

Guzias1 I love the different colored colas in there!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Guzias1 I love the different colored colas in there!




why thank you! i passed the word along to the ladies 

no discrimination over here :] 


FOUR dif ladies in there, 

left to right

top row: older burgundy, purplekush, younger burg, xj13
bottom row: older burg, younger blue, older blue, older blue


----------



## jhod58vw (May 23, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Question? I never seen this before. My OG Kush #18 femalized seed ended up showing female pistils on some branches and males on others. So I chopped that shit up. Didn't want tom worry about it. But can that be common? Just wondering never seen that really. Yeah I plucked some sacks off my PCM last grow.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 23, 2013)

some strains are known to hermie, can be cured by picking the balls off, the plant will eventually realise it doesnt need them, or clone it and see if the traight carries through, but u may be a bit late on that lol


----------



## jhod58vw (May 23, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> some strains are known to hermie, can be cured by picking the balls off, the plant will eventually realise it doesnt need them, or clone it and see if the traight carries through, but u may be a bit late on that lol


I did clone it before flower I have about 6 of them. So you think maybe it might not of passed down the traits? Could be a possibility.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 23, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> some strains are known to hermie, can be cured by picking the balls off, the plant will eventually realise it doesnt need them, or clone it and see if the traight carries through, but u may be a bit late on that lol


I did clone it before flower I have about 6 of them. So you think maybe it might not of passed down the traits? Could be a possibility. Guess I should of asked the questions before I chopped it up. Oh well needed the extra room.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 23, 2013)

watup guys, still here. been wrapped up in work/outdoor grow/indoors too. will try to do pics on my sons ps3? been somking casey jones, thanks to breeders boutique. everyone loves it, also got a clone of it outside getting big. 

got 2, bx1 dogs, smelly fingers, casey jones, cheese pie, crasy qauke, og larry, dog, and a cherry pie, from the bay. will update time, to time. and let you guys know what else I put outside. putting 30 outside this year.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 23, 2013)

also blue pit is getting stinky indoors


----------



## DST (May 23, 2013)

Jhod, quite a few strains will do that (inc the DOG), seems like OG's have that tendency. The plant will always produce those male flowers then as it matures the femal flowers appear. Ultimately they can have the male pods disappear after cloning but stress them out and you'll see them again no doubt. Still no reason you wouldn't get some good smoke from them.

Been a busy week over here. Glad to see the pron still flows strong in the 6.....

The weekend is nigh..thank fraggle.

Peace, DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

Im getting really excited about HempCon this weekend in LA!!!


----------



## DST (May 24, 2013)

Heres some DOG bx2 from seed. This grow was done using water only. No liquid nutes. Please excuse the thrip damage.



































A dog nug - 2010 from seed.





hailstones and it's nearly June






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

looks belter laddy, love the foxtailing. weathers same here 

friday nuggage! smellyberry

View attachment 2669729View attachment 2669731View attachment 2669732

have a good weekend 6ers


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 24, 2013)

DST_yo dog looks good does it bite LOL

i got a few ofdem i might try one next 

DGT_ fine plant nice job 

yeah the weather patterns are gona be screwed up from now on man has the ozone fucked 
gona be strange shit going on floods tornados frost in places never before mud slides sink holes tsunamis had a ice tsunamie 
lost a brige yesterday in washington state due to flooding poler caps melting 

sad but tru man can fuck up anything you heard 


revelations seems near 
scary


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2013)

It's friday and the pr0n is rollin! Sweet. Whomever is going to hempCon, have a great time and smoke something for me! I'd love to go but def couldn't have made it happen there is too much to do around here. New cam charger should be getting here today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> DGT_ fine plant nice job
> 
> yeah the weather patterns are gona be screwed up from now on man has the ozone fucked
> gona be strange shit going on floods tornados frost in places never before mud slides sink holes tsunamis had a ice tsunamie
> ...


thanks man, not sure if the tip burn is fertilome or over fert either way.... meh
saw that bridge thing on the new this morning. looked fucked up 2 cars went into the river or something. our seasons are changed already in uk spring is way late and short summer practically non existent and winter seems twice as long or rather it stops being snow and ice and just cold rain and wind for double what it seems it should. 

planets on a reset timer like it did the dinosaurs. probably for the best. all the bombings & be-headings about these days.


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> It's friday and the pr0n is rollin! Sweet. Whomever is going to hempCon, have a great time and smoke something for me! I'd love to go but def couldn't have made it happen there is too much to do around here. New cam charger should be getting here today


I guess there are only two of us going.  We'll have a good time though. It's good we are getting to see hempcon before the world ends.  Looking forward to some pics from the farm.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

We have the largest world population ever, Planet Earth is a living thing with the same need as us, survival. It's trying to survive by wiping some of us out.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2013)

Better stock up on dank for the end of the world!


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> We have the largest world population ever


We are outnumbered by bugs  we are the most destructive species though,,, yet we say we are intelligent and aren't smart enough to preserve the perfect planet we live on... Oh well, I'm sure we can find a new one to destroy,,, right?


----------



## james2500 (May 24, 2013)

Earth First!!!! we'll rape the other planets later....ha...well it wasn't flooding caused the bridge to fail, an oversize truck hit one of the support beams....and bugs outnumber AND outweigh humans.....just so people understand, I'm sure the earth is warming and it's caused by humans but I'm not too upset because the sun will use up its fuel and expand to consume the earth (our mother) in 4.5 billion years, plus I'm 61 now and as you get older fewer things upset you, especially if you can't do anything about it.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2013)

So as we age our "fuck it" levels naturally rise eh? Good to know! But seriously, the fuck it motto is what got us here in the first place. We can say fuck it no longer! Ah whatever, fuck it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

SAying fuck it is totally different than not getting upset by things.

Just because I don't get all worked up about the same things other do doesn't mean I don't care. Do you really think I don't give a fuck about anything bro? Really?

I do what I can do, and share knowledge where I think it can help. But to say that if you aren't worked up about something you are just saying "fuck it" is really off base.

EDIT: It's like you guys don't realize there is a middle ground between high blood pressure/ spreading the gospel of the demise of the world, AND not giving a shit.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

There's only so much we can do as individuals, but there's too many of us something has to happen.

when I said largest population, I did mean that the human population is at its all time highest.


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2013)

I believe we are all on the same page here


----------



## james2500 (May 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I believe we are all on the same page here


yes i agree, we are....HOWEVER....just kidding...I believe our mother earth is not infinite and her eventual demise is sad to contemplate given all of her beauty and wonder...I am sad about how humans mistreat her bounty and her resources. What do I think I can do? Live with dignity and respect, care for my loved ones, keep my little corner clean and healthy and share whenever I have more than I need.


----------



## justlearning73 (May 24, 2013)

Me personally i take a big ol dosage of FUK IT ALL every morning. I take care and change what i can. Other than that......


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2013)

the earth ending just may happen,then again,it may not happen..is mankind doing to much to the earth? how much oil is really in our earth?what will happen when its gone?what would happen if the mountain range,let all that westcoast air roll over the lands freely? I had a good heated convo,like this with my buddies,and some other guys...it went on for a good 2 hrs strong.....one guy was telling me about the soul,in us...how its whats make you,this and that...you know what I told him?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2013)

about 4 and a half weeks in now ...gonna bump up the feeding ..another pic in a week 


Keep it up 6 hunnit


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

I try to grow good buds. Sometimes I'm successful...


Other times not...


Good plants are chernobyl.  Getting cut down in the next day or two.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> about 4 and a half weeks in now ...gonna bump up the feeding ..another pic in a week
> 
> 
> Keep it up 6 hunnit


they look beeeeefy for half way there! you gotta show some week by week pics :] 

who is she?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I try to grow good buds. Sometimes I'm successful...
> View attachment 2669994View attachment 2669996
> 
> Other times not...
> ...



When are you going to harvest the party cup plant?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

the party cup plant just needs one of these! 






[email protected]!!!WEFEWQF


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

shooooten da shits. 

he just came out of the winter land.


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

Lol guzias... it was under a 1000. I don't know fm. I think ill let her bulk up a little more.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol guzias... it was under a 1000. I don't know fm. I think ill let her bulk up a little more.


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol guzias... it was under a 1000. I don't know fm. I think ill let her bulk up a little more.


JK, GOOD LUCK JIGGY. peace out for now 600, gonna see if i can actually take a break from work this weekend.


----------



## james2500 (May 24, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


[video=youtube;TL6NY5lfBAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL6NY5lfBAg[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

Here is my outdoor plant, its got a shade cover over her so she is basically getting 600 watts of outdoor sunlight.





@ Jig, make sure you give the party cup a good flush too! Lol

Peace

FM


----------



## ILikePotAlot (May 24, 2013)

One for the Girls of 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2013)

"_*The fallacy of the falsehood falls falsely on the phallus.*_" _- Richard D. "Dicky" Moorecock III, circa 1869_


----------



## hippy132 (May 24, 2013)

8 and a half weeks with some Chem 4 , Chem Valley Kush and Jamaican D


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

who enjoys some girl-on-girl?

i sure love it 


Purple Kush
thinking around 8 weeks?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 24, 2013)

View attachment 2670598


must be fun watching the sky scrapers swing around


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

Teetering on the precipice of horsemanurechat in here again last night....end of the world, fuk it all, do what you can. Stop being silly you lot, it's the Aliens that are messing things up, sheesh, them and their blerry chemtrails and massive concentration camps, bahahahaha.....

So at least the ganja is still flowing in here alongside the other stinky stuff Good show everyone, except Jig, "see teacher after class!" snigger snigger.

What a fukking dumbass I am. I get up yesterday with one thing on my mind (the company payroll run). We have to pay our employees legally by the 25th in Holland, and for some reason I got it in my head that Sunday was the 25th. So Friday morning I am right on it paying our guys. What's the problem you all think? Nice employer paying his dudes before the weekend. They'll get paid by the 25th....of course they will! duh.......
However, my wife gets up, I give her a morning cuddle and send her bum off to the shower. I get back to work and carry on looking at my PC screen hoping to change the world (lol). Then my good wife comes back in and she say, "cool, i got a new Simon Mawer book from Ma and Dad". I look at her with a puzzled look. "Oh, you opened one of your presents today".......then there is a rather large creak in the floor boards and talk about WORLDS FUKKIN ENDING!!! YES THEY TEND TO DO THAT WHEN YOU GET YOUR WIFES BIRTHDAY DAY MIXED UP!!!!!!!!!!!! what a fukkin bell-end I am.
So after much huggin and apologising I went and bought her a Kindle (which she was over the moon about!) Thank the FSM Fairy that my wife is understanding of my complete frontallobotomyness. I did make up to her with her favourite dinner, home made carbonara, with loads of antipasta yummies, sweetened carrots, roasted peppers, roasted eggplant filled with tuna and mint among others. So the day ended well, and thankfully the World did not.

And here endeth my story.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

and your crackin jokes about us talking about the world ending hahahaha your lucky the good lady is as understanding mate. 

you're right though there are happier things to discuss.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

It's like Macro and Micro. Off to tend to me shrubs....be back in a bit, probably stoned to the bone. One good thing about taking time out, 1 joint a night is getting me banjaroonied! (well, maybe a few bongs thrown in for good measure, lol).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

bet your the only member here who cycles 300km on their tolerance break lolz


----------



## budolskie (May 25, 2013)

well couple pics of the 2 purple kush and a bb dog and psycho killer 


the 2 on the left of the 1st 2 pics are the purple kush, back right is the bb dog and front right is the bb psycho killer 

3rd pic is my bb sweet n sour but have snapped 1 by mistake with my sausege fingers the one with the stick in. 

last 2 pics the white shark i got last night and my bong just cleaned it haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

lookin good bud. i have a similar bong. is that one of them carbon filter jobbies in the bowl? been wondering about one of those for a bit, sposed to make the smoke much smoother.


----------



## budolskie (May 25, 2013)

carbon filter in bowl, no its just a glass one with gauze in


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

Couple of snaps from this morning.















My next round of clones are a bit behind so need to hurry hurry beanz and curry with them...bloody pants weather!

Take it easy 6ers.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2013)

beautiful lush garden ya got there DST! have a nice weekend!


----------



## mac.os.x (May 25, 2013)

what kinda medium do you grow in DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I try to grow good buds. Sometimes I'm successful...
> View attachment 2669994View attachment 2669996
> 
> Other times not...
> ...


jig , looking good. 

jig, shoot thoughs. as soon as you can.
will be heading to texas in two weeks, so will met up on the 6/6 if that works for you.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

I believe he uses recycled/composted coco,,, adding bits in the pile.


Wow D  your lucky to still be with us! You COULD blame it on your tolerance lol but probably best to let it be 


Loooooooooooovely pr0n everyone!!!!! I'll have to post some of my own,,, charger came in yesterday


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

watup guys. tried to upload pics on the ps3, but no go? 

got seeds in my last cheese pie clone?? I had a dog male and a qrarzy qauke male in there too, so I'm going to sow 10 seeds and see what happens?


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

Whodats right mac.os, compost. And recycled medium.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 25, 2013)

Peyote Purple sister to Bubba Kush 
down at 8.2 wks should be prego by Bubba Kush we will see 

good karma to all


----------



## dababydroman (May 25, 2013)

doobs that bud came out beautiful. that shit is purple! pm me email so I can send you some more.. see if we can find another pheno like that. your other phenol turned out completely green right? or what happened I forgot?


----------



## dababydroman (May 25, 2013)

im pretty damn sure that is the M1 X bmf but the phenol is just throwing me for a loop.


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

time for a mother fuckin update son!


----------



## dababydroman (May 25, 2013)

what you comin out to texas for 209? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2013)

I've done something that has partially disabled my enter button. I am unable to hit enter and go to the next line. What do I need to do?  cof


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I believe he uses recycled/composted coco,,, adding bits in the pile.


Ever get the feeling someone's watching you DST?? Lol


----------



## dababydroman (May 25, 2013)

the same thing happened to me cof. it bugs me, someone elese said something about it also..


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kM8a7NNZlog]http://youtu.be/kM8a7NNZlog[/video]


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I've done something that has partially disabled my enter button. I am unable to hit enter and go to the next line. What do I need to do?  cof


same boat for me,soon as I got a new keyboard,is when it all started.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

I figured a pic dumb couldn't hurt!

[video=youtube;M5C6oORHp2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5C6oORHp2g[/video]




Left~ Honey dew, honey rock, and sugar baby,,, sweet  
Right~ Butter nut squash, cucumber.






Left to right, getting prepped.
Squash, bush bean, bush bean, melons, bush bean.




Raised beds each 3x3x6". All filled with my compost and mulched with old hay, 21 beds total.

Early girl tom (determinant) their cages are not raised, the rest (indeterminate) Yella pear toms, beefsteak, and cherry toms cages are raised.
Toms= 10 beds











Decided to throw a tom plant in my new soil mix. Also testing pure compost (with perlite added) on the other pot.... 



Soon to be sweet corn patch  after these onions are pulled up,,, yummy! radishes are already out and the carrots may not be ready by the time I prep for corn... Oh well, I'll just have to eat baby carrots 




Black beauty eggplant... getting shredded by something, this happened last year too so I gave up on them, no water or any kind of attention,,, I checked them a month or so later and they were thriving holding loads of eggplant lol Will see!
(4 beds)



First three beds are peppers, multi color bell pepper mix and habanero  
Next 4 beds are for cucumber and the next two are cherry toms.




A nice picture of the fence lol
This will be my herbs and spices bed.


Whats left of my compost   


Garlic bloom and stalk... look at that!





Willow tre finally planted,, natural rooting hormone on the way  Planted in a spot that collects a good bit of water so she should do fine... Will be beautiful in a few years, may build a chill out patio under it.




Apricot 



Lets go to da weed spot.... Wait wheres it at!?!?!



Perfect, delicious wild munchies all around! Figures, I ravaged the stockpile in one visit lmao A few handfuls worth in this little spot... More on the way though 






There we go! 
Two plants together, left side one is acting fine and the other one is freaking out throwing single blades out... Also a spot of PM spotted, seeing as I happen to have the home remedy spray made Ill head out at sundown to give her some treatment.

Planted in 5 gallons of me compost.




The other weed spot 




Big Blue Pit 



Big MVK to the right.




Im just soo full of myself aint I 
FTW



My fave lady planted in my fave container and I fucked her up... supercropping gone wrong 





BnS x SB1




sssd x pbog! 




I gotta admit,,, pretty bossy. Vert barebulb on a light mover.





MVK


?p x BnS




?p x SB2




Peps and cherry toms




Planted yesterday... 






So I think I'll be flowering june 1st,,, easy for me to keep track of what day they are on.

Alrighty I gotta get back to my projects, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

well well well arent we the busy boys....killer fucking pics buds and garden whodat, damn man i always think if we could all put our minds and various talents together it would be a jungle out there....


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2013)

Outstanding gardens and pics. I'm glad you finally got your charger.  cof


----------



## mac.os.x (May 25, 2013)

hey where do some of you run your temp is it 75-85, or is it 75-80 with 40-60 humidyty so many people say different stuff. which is the best (failsafe) temp lol


----------



## kushking42 (May 25, 2013)

holy shit. some serious gardening going on in here! looks great!!! + rep


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

wow im glad im only in my shop one day a week now, some dumb woman told me my op was small time.....no duh bitch the towns got 3000people on a busy day.... bitching cause she can go to denver and get 4 dollar grams blah blah blah. 10 a gram isnt going to kill you. her husband was cool and apologized for her, but the woman was bringing the fact that her husband was disabled and a vet and etc etc to try finagle a deal. it aint happening bitch, if i dont like you, your paying full fucking price. anyway i hooked her old man up (who was actually purchasing)....i love this shop but i hate dealing with stupid bitches who because the work in some warehouse for a big commercial denver grow that i should A. care B. care. C. care. i might have reacted differently had she not had her legit old man with her, dude was so nice and all like im sorry shes a bitch.....fuck fellas


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

my room sits between 76-80 lights on, no problems big buds, i keep humidity around 25-30 percent (super high altitude)


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2013)

now that is an update whodat....that fruit looks delish,and that land is gonna love you for the way you are treating it.mj plants looking good to,looks like all have good stout growth.them nugs look ready for the town.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> what you comin out to texas for 209? if you don't mind me asking.


by the 8th or 9th? heading by austin tx, wil be taking hwy99 south then interstate 10 most of the way? going to pick up my nephew, and fire works!


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

just made a huge pot of coffee....going to sit here make a list of whats running and then slowly wittle down the list oooooh boy slow day in this bitch....


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

lol im so paranoid i just googled the area code of the unknown number that called me, it was my good friend using his phone from LA lol i was trippin being like FUCK THESE BILL COLLECTORS!...on that note dont get a credit card and go on tour in a band when your 19 15000 dollars doesnt go away by its self.


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

ok il bring the brain fuck to you boys, help me out all info helps opinions too.


got these at the moment trying to get it down to 3 sativa dom 3 indica dom.
il post the list first then my choices then id like yall to chime in:

timewreck
chernobyl
deep purple
cheese quake
bubba kush
girl scout cookies 
arcata trainwreck
jesus og
blue og
dead head og
forest fire (loompas headband x fire og bx3)
mickey kush
sour blue berry
og 13
lemon thai kush
blueberry(dj short)
larry og.


ok my picks were sativas: timewreck, chernobyl, girl scout cookies.
indicas: jesus og, larry og, and a tie between forest fire and bubba


any comments would be sweet.


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2013)

Living in a non mj area, I haven't had the opportunity to sample most of your selections, however, I would strongly recommend DOG or Sannies Extrema. You won't be able to keep them in inventory.  cof


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

thanks cof, ive had the extremea recently, pretty good stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> ok il bring the brain fuck to you boys, help me out all info helps opinions too.
> 
> 
> got these at the moment trying to get it down to 3 sativa dom 3 indica dom.
> ...


I dont know if I have the legit cut, but my clone named DJ BB is some super indica FIRE!!


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

those are the two in hydro blocks in my vid bud, its a super old cut from its inception basically. about 9 years old right now.


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

btw nice long time no see guys i know ive been slackin


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2013)

hippy132 said:


> View attachment 2670597
> 
> 8 and a half weeks with some Chem 4


I am at two weeks with a few Chem 4 plants, and appreciate the look.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> btw nice long time no see guys i know ive been slackin


Yeah u have, but we forgive ya


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

I have 0 exp with all of those strains lol


----------



## cannabiscult (May 25, 2013)

yea i know and thanks, its all good guys ive got a pretty good idea of whats going to happen after picking some brains around the web.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

are these indoor? got larry og going outdoors. it,s about 2' tall now.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Living in a non mj area, I haven't had the opportunity to sample most of your selections, however, I would strongly recommend DOG or Sannies Extrema. You won't be able to keep them in inventory.  cof


got one bx1 dog from clone, one from seed, and 2 fems dogs from seed too, all in the ground.  will be taking cuts from them soon, and force flower them outdoors. this outdoor grow gots me going full time right now. if not working or having a beer. 

will Get my old net back soon. just told a.t.t to take a hike.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

fucken had the net for 2 or more weeks and and couldn't use my damn net!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

anyone now how to down load pics from a ps3?


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

Not I


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2013)

A solution for you guys and your enter woes. it's a bit annoying and tedius, but it should work, you can cut/copy a line break, then use paste whenever you need it. So when you fire up the computer go to a website or a text file and start at the end of a paragraph and go to before the next one and press 'ctrl' + 'c' to copy, and use 'ctrl' + 'v' everytime you need a line break after that.

Hope that helps. Don't know about d/ling on a ps3. And 209... I'm gonna mail that on Monday bro. I'm really sorry... it's been sitting in my car waiting to be put in an envelope. I lag.

EDIT: The pot looks fucking cool whodat.  That's great.


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> A solution for you guys and your enter woes. it's a bit annoying and tedius, but it should work, you can cut/copy a line break, then use paste whenever you need it. So when you fire up the computer go to a website or a text file and start at the end of a paragraph and go to before the next one and press 'ctrl' + 'c' to copy, and use 'ctrl' + 'v' everytime you need a line break after that.
> 
> Hope that helps. Don't know about d/ling on a ps3. And 209... I'm gonna mail that on Monday bro. I'm really sorry... it's been sitting in my car waiting to be put in an envelope. I lag.
> 
> EDIT: The pot looks fucking cool whodat.  That's great.


 Thanks for the response.....the problem only exist on riu.  cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 25, 2013)

is 6 feet spAcing from stem good enough, for outdoors, i think I my do that, as I have them at 12' foot space?


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

hey canna, I am like whodat, 0 experience with those strains, but I would get rid of the OG 13, sounds a bit too unlucky Please feel free to send samples and I'll give my honest injun opinion.

Loving the garden whodat, and the pot, mwahahaha. tres cool.

I slept like a log that was dead for 6 hours straight....that was nice!

Peace, DST


----------



## glockdoc (May 25, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> anyone now how to down load pics from a ps3?


hook up ur fancy cell phone to it via usb and ur phone should come up..remember that...go to the picture u want hover over it dont click to make it bigger..press triangle click copy...go back to ur phone open the memory card then triangle to paste it in


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

I was wondering what the hell you were going on about there, Glockdock, lol. Press triangle click copy, wtf? then I saw 209's quote in your post....oh dear, that joint was strong.

I remember thinking once, who the hell made up these cheat things that my friends used on their game things, 3 triangle, then a square, stand on your head and press X 5 times then enter and you'll get into the Dragons Den, too much, who would be trying that in the first place, the mind boggles.


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2013)

wake n bake women at a christening home along just how a like it, be getting a couple pics the flower room up this afternoon and my clones that have rooted as i repot after dinner


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

Enjoy the day budolskie, my wife is off for tea or something with her pals at The Grand Hotel this afternoon....beans on toast for me, lol.....

Anyone for a pint of mjjuice....I like to water my plants with the bubble hash water.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2013)

RIP Ed Shaughnessy: one hell of a drummer:

*http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-ed-shaughnessy-20130526,0,6466298.story**
*






By Don Heckman
_May 25, 2013, 8:08 p.m._


Ed Shaughnessy, whose mutton-chop whiskers and swinging rhythms made him one of the most famous drummers in jazz during his nearly three decades with Doc Severinsen's "Tonight Show" band, has died. He was 84.
Shaughnessy had a heart attack Friday at his Calabasas home, said William Selditz, a close family friend.
While his nightly gig on "The Tonight Show" brought him the kind of drumming fame previously bestowed on giants such as Gene Krupa, Shaughnessy also delved into more far-reaching musical realms. He studied for three years with legendary Indian tabla player Alla Rakha and played with such cutting-edge artists as bassist/composer Charles Mingus and trumpeter-bandleader Don Ellis.
PHOTOS: Notable deaths of 2013
"Ed's one of the only guys I know from his generation who's open-minded enough to try something new," Ellis once told an interviewer.
Buddy Rich called Shaughnessy "one of my all-time favorite drummers" &#8212; high praise from a musician whose dynamic, virtuosic style contrasted with Shaughnessy's profound belief in the drummer as a vital member of a band's rhythm section.
Times critic Leonard Feather agreed, writing in 1992 that Shaughnessy "does what jazz drummers were originally called on to do: Keep a firm swinging beat and play a supportive role."
An early advocate of bebop, Shaughnessy performed with Aretha Franklin, Jimi Hendrix, John McLaughlin, Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic, and George Balanchine and the New York City Ballet.
For decades, he taught privately as well as conducting more than 600 clinics at high schools and universities.
Edwin Thomas Shaughnessy was born Jan. 29, 1929, in Jersey City, N.J. His father was a longshoreman and his mother sewed in a garment factory.
At 12, Shaughnessy started taking piano lessons and continued until his father brought home a drum set two years later.
Still in his teens when he became a regular participant in New York City's thriving jazz scene, he worked with Jack Teagarden and the popular bands led by George Shearing and Charlie Ventura before he turned 20.
He also played in numerous small jazz groups with such big names as Billie Holiday, Horace Silver and Gene Ammons. His big band career began in the 1950s with the Benny Goodman and Count Basie bands. He replaced Buddy Rich in Tommy Dorsey's band.
In the mid-1950s, he was a staff musician at CBS, performing on the Steve Allen and Garry Mooreshows.
From 1963 to 1992, Shaughnessy was the drummer with Severinsen's band on Johnny Carson's "Tonight Show." In Shaughnessy's 2010 memoir "Lucky Drummer," Severinsen called him "the superb engine that drove our Tonight Show Band for thirty years &#8230; with spirit and immense skill."
In the early 1970s, Shaughnessy helped a young singer named Dianne Schuur, who had been blind since birth, arranging for her to appear at the prestigious Monterey Jazz Festival. Her career soon took off.
He was inducted into the Percussive Arts Society Hall of Fame in 2004.
Shaughnessy married Ilene Woods in 1963. A singer, she was the voice of Disney's Cinderella in 1950. She died in 2010.
He is survived by his son Daniel Shaughnessy, his daughter-in-law Nicah Shaughnessy and three grandchildren. Another son, Jimmy, died in a 1984 traffic accident.



[video=youtube_share;AiPrQWQtVLk]http://youtu.be/AiPrQWQtVLk[/video]


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2013)

Ii will be d m8 5a on mandzukic last neet 11/2 got 32.50 in my account to waste the day on Spanish and French football


----------



## jhod58vw (May 26, 2013)

Always nice when you come across some bud you for got about. Just found 12 grams of some of my Kryponite from this last grow. Going to be some tasty blunts tomorrow. Kryponite and my Purple Cookie Monster. Nite 6er's getting tired almost 1am.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2013)

Awesome find, jhod!
Bonus buds, FTW!!!


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

oh I hate that, lol....not.

pics from my hols, 
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam-14.html#post9128307


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2013)

A slightly better night ride video from late last night:

[video=youtube_share;PcMxeBgl2yU]http://youtu.be/PcMxeBgl2yU[/video]


Another little night ride on my scooter that took me to Fred Meyer's, in a round about fashion.
Much better aim with the helmet cam, too. 

Added some AC/DC tunes this time, as well:
AC/DC
"Back In Black"
-----


Hell's Bells
Giving The Dog A Bone
Back In Black
You Shook Me All Night Long
Shake A Leg
Have A Drink On Me
Rock And Roll Ain't Noise Pollution


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

I'm digging the fact you guys have bike lanes on your roads Doobie (well on some of them it seems.)


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2013)

DST said:


> I'm digging the fact you guys have bike lanes on your roads Doobie (well on some of them it seems.)




Some states/cities much more than others... NOLA didnt start making them until about 4 years ago,,, terrible place to be a cyclist. Fort Collins co is the most bike friendly place Iv ever been to,,, fking streets are 60ft wide lol bike lanes everywhere. 



Its sloppy out here today. We got an inch of rain in about 15 min yesterday... Rain barrels are full  perfect time for my indoor ladies,,, they got some electrified wata


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2013)

well 9 out 9 my clones are showing roots in the wool im quite proud of my self haha, gona pot them up in small pots tomorrow morning...

heres couple pics my 12/12 babies 14 days in and one of the 4 seedlings i have left as snapped one after my first time 100% succes to get them going


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2013)

HempCon 2013 in L.A sucks hermy dick! lol what a waste of time and money! I should of known better when there are cops hanging out at the entrance of HempCon. I was very disappointed. Other than that, hope you all are enjoying your Memorial Weekend.

whoever was asking about the PS3 pics, what are you exactly trying to do? PM me I might be able to help you.

Peace

FM


----------



## Guzias1 (May 26, 2013)

i love my little girls ;]

some time ago..






Todays morning shine!


----------



## jhod58vw (May 26, 2013)

Whats up everyone Happy Sunday. Have one more day of thanks for the holiday paid. Much needed. Any ways here's a few sample pictures of my girls under the 600. This would be day 20 of 12/12 maybe day 14 of flower. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2013)

Lights just came on and had to check a few suspicious characters in the group, and found 4 males loitering with their balls hanging out shamelessly:
(*started with 10 Extrema seedlings, and I'm running them 12/12 from seed*)








There were also 3 confirmed females flashing their jiggly bits, and 3 yet to show gender (slackers, the lot of them).


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2013)

Literally, late bloomers lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 26, 2013)

Just got out of jail. Don't think I've ever been put in one room with so many stupid people in my life. OMG they were so fucking loud too, like it was a party or some shit.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

I am sure you are glad you got that out of the way Hornedfrog. I don't like to pigeon hole people,(however I do anyway, lmfao) but why is it bergies and people of undesirable repute are always so freaking loud. I think it's because they are so dumb they feel they need to shout so that people think they have got something important to say. I had a rather dumb drunk guy pulling my sleeve at the pub the other day as I was putting my headphones on he shouted, "the music here isn't really that good is it?" he was being a wide-o as the place doesn't play music. I gave him 2 points for at least trying to be humourous, but deducted 5 for him being a loud annoying git!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 27, 2013)

DST said:


> I am sure you are glad you got that out of the way Hornedfrog. I don't like to pigeon hole people,(however I do anyway, lmfao) but why is it bergies and people of undesirable repute are always so freaking loud. I think it's because they are so dumb they feel they need to shout so that people think they have got something important to say. I had a rather dumb drunk guy pulling my sleeve at the pub the other day as I was putting my headphones on he shouted, "the music here isn't really that good is it?" he was being a wide-o as the place doesn't play music. I gave him 2 points for at least trying to be humourous, but deducted 5 for him being a loud annoying git!


Its ridiculous. It was like half the people in there were just happy to be getting a free meal and what not. Seven days of annoyance. Definitely won't be screwing up like that again... They were banging on metal, pounding on the windows n shit talking to their friends. I couldn't sleep at all during the night because they just fucking rambled on and on about shooting people, dealing drugs, why they shouldn't be in jail etc.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2013)

And you would have been the freak if you had told them to be quiet....what a pain in the rectum that sounded. The problem is trying to remind yourself about these things when you go to dd something you shouldn't be doing, haha.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 27, 2013)

DST said:


> And you would have been the freak if you had told them to be quiet....what a pain in the rectum that sounded. The problem is trying to remind yourself about these things when you go to dd something you shouldn't be doing, haha.


One guy put in a "kite" about them being too loud. Basically just a lockbox that you put your complaints in and the cops then read them. The other inmates fished his not out of the box, and it said "the two big black guys are being loud at night", or something to that effect. They grabbed his bed and ripped it off the bunk and just started chanting "snitches end up in ditches". They cornered him and the deputies had to move him before he got his ass whooped. Dudes were fighting over fucking juice boxes n shit. It was ridiculous. If someone was going to threaten me in there I would have just said hit me first and we'll see what happens. I would literally let a guy hit me so I can beat the piss out of them in self defense. The crazy thing was that the place I was in was for people who were pretty close to getting out. This place is run like a fucking max security prison.

I basically just kept to myself, respected other people, didn't say shit and went about my business. Lost like 20lbs when I was in there. The food was garbage. They were making like prison cuisine. When the lights went out they would take old food and make like burritos n shit ahahhahaha. They offered me some but I just turned it down, it was going through too many peoples hands and it was old food man.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2013)

lockbox doesn't sound very "locked" to me, lol....poor sod, at least he got out of that cell though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 27, 2013)

DST said:


> lockbox doesn't sound very "locked" to me, lol....poor sod, at least he got out of that cell though.


They moved him into "little mexico" with all the Mexicans. The guards pretty much just let the place govern itself. When that guy was about to get his ass kicked I just snuck off into the shower. I didn't want to be any part of it.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just got out of jail. Don't think I've ever been put in one room with so many stupid people in my life. OMG they were so fucking loud too, like it was a party or some shit.


Glad to see ya back here.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Glad to see ya back here.


Thanks brother. Soon to have my 3x600 room going too. Need to call my bud and see if we're ready to roll. He was helping me out while I was gone.


----------



## budolskie (May 27, 2013)

Glad to see u back hornedfrog m8


----------



## jonnynobody (May 27, 2013)

Good morning everyone! I ran across a couple of neat youtube videos that are badass....the first one is a concept IPHONE 6 preview (it's not real).

[video=youtube;YbT0xy_Jai0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbT0xy_Jai0[/video]


----------



## jonnynobody (May 27, 2013)

Here's a funny clip ya gotta see!

[video=youtube;LsVu8RttL4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsVu8RttL4Q[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 27, 2013)

I hate iphones software. it was a great gimmick for a decade or so with iTunes and what not forcing people to spend money on there, but they better find some new avenue of suckering peoples cash.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I hate iphones software. it was a great gimmick for a decade or so with iTunes and what not forcing people to spend money on there, but they better find some new avenue of suckering peoples cash.


Apple is just for yuppies with too much disposable cash. You can get the same shit on an Android phone for half the price because the Android phone doesn't have that stupid Apple logo on the back of the casing. The same goes for their laptops and just about everything else they sell....but people keep buying the stuff and I can't quite explain why.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Good morning everyone! I ran across a couple of neat youtube videos that are badass....the first one is a concept IPHONE 6 preview (it's not real).


Just looks like a re-hash of this from years ago... [video=youtube;TLMq0pyJ_lM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLMq0pyJ_lM[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2013)

Glad you made it out safely horned frog.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

Where are some good prices on 600w hps bulbs?


Found a pair of digilux bulbs for 123$ free shipping.... 
I shall wait and see what you fine folks know of 







editedit: Im glad your out mr. frog! Thats no place for peeps like us.... no place for anyone, really. 


This came out not too long ago,,, just be glad you weren't in OPP.

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/05/10-worst-prisons-america-orleans-parish-opp



vid not imbedded on purpose.... dont want to kill the vibe in here too much. Go if you want.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_rRZ9ejTqU


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Where are some good prices on 600w hps bulbs?


Cheaphydroponics http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/lamps-/-bulbs/cat_29.html. I like the Digilux. A phone call can result in better pricing.....if you're nice.  cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Where are some good prices on 600w hps bulbs?
> 
> 
> Found a pair of digilux bulbs for 123$ free shipping....
> ...


4hydro has really good prices if you buy multiple bulbs at once.


----------



## urabus2005 (May 27, 2013)

anyone ever try Ipower 600 Ballast? This is hard to pass up. http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/best-grow-light-systems/600-watt-grow-light-sets/ipower-grow-light-600w-hps-mh-dimmable-air-cool-hood-set.html


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2013)

I aint no bus.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 27, 2013)

Just got the hook up on a few nice strains via s33d form again. Midnight Express, Black SS, Orange Og, & Blue Dream X Agent Og. Next on the list is that Blue Pit. Plan on doing a fall run with some Breeders Boutique seeds.


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> anyone ever try Ipower 600 Ballast? This is hard to pass up. http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/best-grow-light-systems/600-watt-grow-light-sets/ipower-grow-light-600w-hps-mh-dimmable-air-cool-hood-set.html


 Their prices are pretty good, but their bulbs aren't the best.   cof


----------



## urabus2005 (May 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I aint no bus.


Subaru spelled backwards


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 27, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> Subaru spelled backwards


racecar is racecar backwards


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

My mind is being blown.

I went ahead and got those digilux bulbs, they've done good for me before.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> My mind is being blown.
> 
> I went ahead and got those digilux bulbs, they've done good for me before.


What I use I like them. Shit the HPS 97,000 lumens.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> What I use I like them. Shit the HPS 97,000 lumens.



What kind of ballast are you using?


----------



## jhod58vw (May 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What kind of ballast are you using?


Lumitek switchable 600 love it. Been great setup.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

Here a cola I grew using a digilux 600hps,,, came out to 80 grams dry (just the cola) the entire plant came out to 8 oz.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Here a cola I grew using a digilux 600hps,,, came out to 80 grams dry (just the cola) the entire plant came out to 8 oz.



under a 6, niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..

what strain is that??


----------



## supchaka (May 27, 2013)

Memorial Day Anthem
[video=youtube_share;mywBzfns8n8]http://youtu.be/mywBzfns8n8 [/video]


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2013)

how long of a veg time was that? im smoking some psychokiller X panama hash I made, with everclear. two batches.. the second batch was black tarish the first batch 30 seconds approx shakeing the jar. came out green a lot better looking and its little green frosted flakes. time to get high! and maybe go sit in the sauna I hope 24 hr fitness is open?


----------



## jhod58vw (May 27, 2013)

Here's a few pictures of my GSC (Thin Mints Pheno). View attachment 2675322View attachment 2675323


----------



## MichiganGrows (May 27, 2013)

600 Club, hell ya/ I flower under two 600's cooled by a 425 cfm fan. Whats everyones yields usually under a 600?


----------



## MichiganGrows (May 27, 2013)

Some random shots of my 1200 watt flower room


----------



## jhod58vw (May 27, 2013)

MichiganGrows said:


> View attachment 2675348View attachment 2675349View attachment 2675350View attachment 2675351View attachment 2675354Some random shots of my 1200 watt flower room


Looking good bro.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> under a 6, niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..
> 
> what strain is that??


It was actually two 600s, one mh one hps. AK47 in rdwc (first go at hydro too) Had 4 plants in that system.



dababydroman said:


> how long of a veg time was that? im smoking some psychokiller X panama hash I made, with everclear. two batches.. the second batch was black tarish the first batch 30 seconds approx shakeing the jar. came out green a lot better looking and its little green frosted flakes. time to get high! and maybe go sit in the sauna I hope 24 hr fitness is open?


12/12 from rooted clone 

Here she is at harvest.










10 days drying.













Sweet stuff MG! Nice and clean 



MichiganGrows said:


> View attachment 2675348View attachment 2675349View attachment 2675350View attachment 2675351View attachment 2675354Some random shots of my 1200 watt flower room


----------



## BlackRoses (May 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 10 days drying.



Very well done bro, how much did it total out?


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

BlackRoses said:


> Very well done bro, how much did it total out?



cola was 80 grams dry, the plant was 8 oz.
Aint seen you around in a WHILE? I remember looking at your grows when I first got on.





http://thecrit.com/2008/10/05/florida-biochemist-designs-a-citrus-tree-with-thc/

*Biochem 101: How to design a Cannabis-equivalent citrus plant*
*Step One*:
Biochemically isolate all the required enzymes for the production of THC.
*Step Two*:
Perform N-terminal sequencing on isolated enzymes, design degenerate PCR (polymerase chain reaction) primers and amplify the genes.
*Step Three*:
Clone genes into an agrobacterial vector by introducing the desired piece of DNA into a plasmid containing a transfer or T-DNA. The mixture is transformed into Agrobacterium tumefaciens, a gram negative bacterium.
*Step Four*:
Use the Agrobacterium tumefaciens to infect citrus plants after wounding. The transfer DNA will proceed to host cells by a mechanism similar to conjugation. The DNA is randomly integrated into the host genome and will be inherited.







ok everyone understand? good, this is the next competition lol


----------



## BlackRoses (May 27, 2013)

Here's my 8x 600 in video mode 



> * Aint seen you around in a WHILE? I remember looking at your grows when I first got on.*


Yea I had to abandon ship last run, due to neighborly complaints. 
Then I moved and started doing larger runs and decided not to share anything. Now I moved again so I can start sharing.

[video=youtube;hgjmXdeJpeY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgjmXdeJpeY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

Fuuuuuuk yeah! Im loving that.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Fuuuuuuk yeah! Im loving that.


lol I'm sure you do.
Last run I did Mad Kush in the same setup and got a little over 10lbs. This run I'm going for 12+

If I get half your yield on avg I will be extremely happy lol literally...


----------



## Reloader (May 27, 2013)

Going for a 1 pounder on this bitch, 20 days in, 15 gal pot 600 hps eye hortilux.Deadhead


----------



## budolskie (May 27, 2013)

Whodat lovely from clone a think il just be hoying the ones I don't have space to veg straight on 12/12 now I think


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

Finally put some zeeds in starters:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dababydroman (May 28, 2013)

daamnn. hash, sauna, hot tub, pool, sauna. steak, and a glass of milk. hash. other half of steak. probably more hash. its a recipe to eternal life, do in no certain order.


----------



## Min8040 (May 28, 2013)

I`ve got this plant outdoors

I want to know if it would be ok to re-pot into coco and put indoors under my 600hps to re-veg to get some growth on her.

Any and all ideas/suggestions welcome.


----------



## supchaka (May 28, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> I`ve got this plant outdoors
> 
> I want to know if it would be ok to re-pot into coco and put indoors under my 600hps to re-veg to get some growth on her.
> 
> Any and all ideas/suggestions welcome.


Should work fine it will just take awhile to veg and grow all fucked up for awhile.


----------



## Danar2amir (May 28, 2013)

*

And waiting to pop we have a BlackJack, a NewYork47, and some Mango's. It's all in veg time at the moment due to previous clone wars (that I lost.)​






















*


----------



## Min8040 (May 28, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Should work fine it will just take awhile to veg and grow all fucked up for awhile.


I think I`ll just leave her outside and start off fresh indoors.


----------



## supchaka (May 28, 2013)




----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 28, 2013)

Min8040 said:


> I`ve got this plant outdoors
> 
> I want to know if it would be ok to re-pot into coco and put indoors under my 600hps to re-veg to get some growth on her.
> 
> Any and all ideas/suggestions welcome.


wtf is that? How was it so small flowering? Did you stick it out before spring or something and induce early flowering??? I'd just leave it outside to reveg. start some new beans/clones indoors if it were me.


----------



## Min8040 (May 28, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> wtf is that? How was it so small flowering? Did you stick it out before spring or something and induce early flowering??? I'd just leave it outside to reveg. start some new beans/clones indoors if it were me.


She was put out at the end of spring, she is a skunk of some form and she is a stinker. Dunno why she is so small, other different strains grow and finished already.
I`m gonna leave her outside wish her the best of luck.
New beans will be going under the 600 soon, just waiting for them to sprout.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;xvM3YwmDfwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvM3YwmDfwE[/video]


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

I think you'd be best just starting again (unless you really think it's a keeper). The time it would take for it to reveg etc you'll be for sure quicker starting a fresh.

Fuk knows whats happening up here, we've got sun for the second day in a row, think I need to pinch myself to believe it!


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2013)

i think that is our summer been and gone this year


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

So much lovely pron in here today, making my pants wet and mouth water.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

Some outdoor veg pron....currently running on the big 600 in the sky, however god hasn't turned on the super Lumens yet so it's a bit slooooow.






Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

They look real healthy like though!

I have superlumen burn from yesterday... SIZZLE!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

smelly berry #3 

View attachment 2675763View attachment 2675764View attachment 2675765
View attachment 2675766


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

They......it's an "IT", singular........

Man, I need some lumen sizzle.


whodatnation said:


> They look real healthy like though!
> 
> I have superlumen burn from yesterday... SIZZLE!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

Shit man I thought there was more in there than one lol, looks like 6/8 in there lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

What is smelly berry don?


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Soooo nice don,,, soo nice.


D, I thought that was a tray of 12 or so clones haha  

It be lookin good like though!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

DST, you need to clear inbox buddy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What is smelly berry don?


UK clone only or was Livers x blueberry https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-smellyberry/prod_3248.html

thanks whodat! glad i spluffed it


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 28, 2013)

good morning crew. got the day off to plant. putting 18 in the ground, so 8 more 2*3*3 holes to go. glad I Get soil for60&#8453; off. so far my soil bill has been about $60 for just outdoors


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 28, 2013)

I'm using grow mulch by kelloggs soil. $7 for 3 cf bag, mix it 50/50 parts and now I got 3 foot plants in may,,yes!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Super jelly.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

Super Fast Jelly Fish......

Jig always has his nose to the ground with the latest strains and trends, lmao

Why would I need to empty my inbox skyhigh? lol. that's the way I like it, rammajamma.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Super Fast Jelly Fish......
> 
> Jig always has his nose to the ground with the latest strains and trends, lmao
> 
> Why would I need to empty my inbox skyhigh? lol. that's the way I like it, rammajamma.


So you can't receive new messages, the only reason you like it rammed lol what if was like really important and I wanted to send you stuff lol


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2013)

Very nice don m8


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2013)

Also whodat what size pots u going in with the rooted clones to 12/12 and is it straight from prop into soil and in flower


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

I let them root in rapid rooters then into the rdwc and 12/12 they went. DIY with storage bins 2 plants a bin.


----------



## justlearning73 (May 28, 2013)

Well yesterday just sucks. Sitting playing cards when my daughter tells me it is getting hot in the house. I look at the thermastat and it is 85....I get up and start checking things out. The ac is out for the house. Luckly it is overcast so not to warm yet. So far no harm to the ladies. They are still little ones at the moment. Everything has popped with the exception of the cheese suprise. Not sure what is going on there. If i can find my camera batteries today I will take a couple of pics. Not much to show really, but it is all I got for now. Had a friend come over last night and introduce me to butter. Man that was some good shit. Great flavor and hit hard. I didnt wake up till almost 10 am. I normally get up between 7:30 and 8:00am with out an alarm. I had some stuff that I set off to the side to make hash out of, but due to the lack of availibility I have been smoking it instead. Funny thing is I get a lot of compliments on it. So I guess even my worst plants are better than most of the swag out there right now. Man there are some really nice operations going on in here. Between the "regular" gardens to the good stuff. Keep up the good work all.


----------



## mac.os.x (May 28, 2013)

yo DST, what room temp with lights on you usually go with .......+ humidity ......and if you dont mind, what kinda grow medium and nutes you use while flowering.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

I've been trying to send this message for 3 hrs now D lol


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2013)

3 i plan on taking to the flower room this weekend 2 purple kush and a bb pyscho killer, i plan on keeping my dog in veg a while longer to get a few cuts off her to have a run with a couple as it is rated so highly

1st pic the the 3 for flower room 
2nd and 3rd is the dog and 2 possible cuts so far


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

Updated my thread, check it out, 2nd link in sig!


----------



## supchaka (May 28, 2013)

Blam! 
[video=youtube_share;Rb4ytAJ3Qn8]http://youtu.be/Rb4ytAJ3Qn8[/video]


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

around 77 is my normal temp, in winter it can go down to below 70. Extreme heat I can hit 83f.
humidity is quite high but then I love in a country that is below sea level, lol. I am happy when it's 50, but its more likely to be higher....
my grow medium is just my own compost, recycled medium from previous runs, a calium/mg and myco's added to that. Then water, and occassionaly top up with bio nova supersoil mix.


mac.os.x said:


> yo DST, what room temp with lights on you usually go with .......+ humidity ......and if you dont mind, what kinda grow medium and nutes you use while flowering.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675915





MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I've been trying to send this message for 3 hrs now D lol


haha, dafty. there's room more 1 msg now


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

Understood boss


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 28, 2013)

spread ur cheeks and lift ur balls.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 28, 2013)

i live in a town thats right at sea level. we got nice dooo dooo :]


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/highlights-colorados-marijuana-laws-19274777#.UaUwCeDLA20


----------



## Guzias1 (May 28, 2013)

im scared of this one, i really have no idea how much weed is in my system. i'd think pretty high amounts.. 2 weeks no mj dont clean me out.. 


they got a lot of work to fulfill on that.
anddd. video surveillance seed to harvest.. wtf?? that sounds like a grip of money/work/bs honestly. how about just after shots?  they gonna need night vision recordings as well?????? $$$$$ 


&#8212; DON'T SMOKE AND DRIVE: After years of debate, Colorado now has as blood-level limit for marijuana and drivers. The law says that juries can presume drivers are too stoned to drive if their blood contains more than 5 nanograms per milliliter of THC, marijuana's psychoactive ingredient. Washington state adopted the same driving standard on the ballot last year, but Colorado left the question to the state Legislature.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Yeah the whole blood testing thing is crazy... It stays in your system for so long  even if your not stoned. That reminds me,,, go smoke somphin who... Yes im talking to myself now.
::


----------



## Guzias1 (May 28, 2013)

0000oo, right on time over here.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 28, 2013)

Jonny's jungle is getting out of control my friends....perhaps 6 clones in a 3x3x6 was too much? NAHHH!! 

Seriously though, I had to go out and buy a fucking high velocity fan to position in the center of the base of my 6 pots within the tent blowing upwards through the rain forest like canopy to prevent any possibility of mold growth. It also looks like I'm going to have to extract the water from the basin of my tent after each watering so I can keep the humidity under control.

Buds are ripening quite nicely and there are so many bud sites, I'm lost in the madness. I think 4 clones would have been quite sufficient but I'm determined to make this shit work...so alas, the pics:

Beginning of week 4 flower:


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2013)

6? I am such a pig...I have 36 in a tent only a couple of feet wider.

You got to do some cool Veg and are using some nice buckets....you
are going to get giants. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jonnynobody (May 28, 2013)

Javadog said:


> 6? I am such a pig...I have 36 in a tent only a couple of feet wider.
> 
> You got to do some cool Veg and are using some nice buckets....you
> are going to get giants.
> ...


Good god man...I'd love to see a picture of that! My girls are in 5 gallon buckets and they line my base of my tent from wall to wall without an inch to spare. I feel a lot more comfy now that I got my new fan under the canopy. It's all about the airflow!


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Good god man...I'd love to see a picture of that! My girls are in 5 gallon buckets and they line my base of my tent from wall to wall without an inch to spare. I feel a lot more comfy now that I got my new fan under the canopy. It's all about the airflow!



I think the fan was a great move! Id always rather the room a bit too crowded than having some empty spots in the canopy... I can always remove excess growth... Great work jonny


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2013)

Well, week 2 can be seen in the link below. I actually have to 
cram them in just a tad, but they only touch as over smallish areas.
(2 gallon smart pots BTW)

I am really interested in doing less plants and
experimenting with maybe RDWC or big hempys
that look like yours.

Carry on! :0)

JD

P.S. I saw the fan too....reminded me of a vert grow. 
More fresh air == better.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Pr0n police!



Javadog said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2013)

Well, thank you W.

I have been enjoying the convo and chiming where my freshness will allow.
but had not posted any photos here. I suppose that I should. I am at three
weeks since flip tomorrow, and expect to take the plants out to drench and
top dress them to deal with a gnat + low N situation. 

That photo is from week 2:


As I have admitted, I am a SOG-PIG. heh heh.

...but I did the same number of plants last grow and got some really nice budsicles:




...but the Somango might have been the prettiest of the plants..





...and the smoke! (homer drool noise)


I hope to have more to share soon, as my current crop is
a real grab bag of skunk. :0)

Take care,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Cant complain with that! Nice bro.





If you've got pr0n in your heart, let it out.


The list~
sssd x pb x og 
BnS x sb1
Blue pit
MVK
DOG
jack herer x blue dream
haterade
bubba / OTM x yo momma 
plushberry x grape stomper 
?p x BnS
BnS x sb2
Sin mints
Black Dynamite (Mr Majestic x Royal flush)
Grape god x White funk.

Oh, that makes 14 





Blue Pit (stockier pheno) 28 inches at its widest point.





BnS x SB1




More new genetics 





The lot. Gave them a bit of seaweed tonight. 





Last bit of ?p x BnS




?p x sb2




Blue Pit




BnS x sb1


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

Morning shakers, well looks like summer has finished here, back to cloudy cloud clouds! boooooo.

Nice pron displays (would expect nothing less).

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (May 29, 2013)

morning, wakey bakey little lie in gona watch taken since i have taken 2 to watch aswell today or tonight.. cant wait till mine is pron and full of buds few weeks yet


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

enjoy the lie in.....on a Wednesday? lol.


----------



## Javadog (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the good word. I am learning fast.

(dealing with a N deficiency after changing soils right now)

Your list looks about to double Whodat!

With only one tent, I can only do "thought grows"...heh heh...to keep
myself busy while I watch my grass grow. 

The plan:

Crop #4
===========
Sensi Seeds Jack Herer
Sensi Seeds Blueberry
Sensi Seeds Hash Plant
DNA LA Confidential
Reserva Privada OG Kush
===========

Crop #5
===========
Barney's Morning Glory
Barney's G13 Haze
G13 White Lavender
Green House Arjan Haze
Green House Super Lemon Haze
===========
(all seeds in hand already)

We will see...I still have to finish Crop #3 :0)

...and I am seriously considering inserting a grow with fewer, larger
plants by flowering my mothers which are kinda getting out of hand.

I will post results.

Have a great day everyone. (I am crashing ;0)

JD


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 29, 2013)

Nice Etrema seedling's D.B, just getting round to popping a couple myself  Along with some Casey Jones see if i cant find the pheno i love soooo much. Ive got 2 C.J in 12/12 from seed with 2 of my DOG selfed pip's just for kick's. ( I know the DOG's give off carbon copy like plant's to their mumma but hoping the C.J stay stable ?? But got some other one's threw in from this Curious Old Fart last week, so im chuffed. ' Got me some new toy's for the hash, ( bong with TiT. Skillet and torch ) just like vapor  Its a wee bit early but fek it, im off for one anyway 
I'll drop in later see who's around, hope alls good folk's.

p.s nice line up whodat!!

Peace Cinder's


----------



## budolskie (May 29, 2013)

15 days of 12/12... 2 blueberry and a bb psycho killer just done a bit trimming on the lower growth 

1st 3 pics 1 of the blueberry 
2nd 3 pics the other blueberry 
3rd 3 pics the bb psycho killer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

kickin on strong kidda!


anyone who's even ridden a bmx never mind tried to do tricks on one will appreciate this vid

[video=youtube_share;M97vR2V4vTs]http://youtu.be/M97vR2V4vTs[/video]


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

Within 24 hours of leaving space in my inbox I get a message "hoping that I kill myself and cry when my friend dies", lol. what a fruit loop. Anyway, needless to say I have turned my PM messages off so don't even waste your time sending me a PM (they are not personal anyway), and I would just like to add, be careful who you befriend on this site, there are some right "roll and butters" around.

So now that I have wasted more minutes than I should have on that topic, moving swiftly on.....RAIN RAIN RAIN, or as they say in Botswana "pula, pula, pula" (but to them it's lucky, to us it's just mare soddin rain) Just as I was heading out downpour. And then lightning, the type that sets off alarms (I thought that only happened in the films). Right rain, fuk off.....bored now, got things to do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

blaze to! umbrella to the stinky room stat! those that need to contact you can by other needs. some reet fruit loops about the interwebz man.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

Good morning 6! Wow it's been awhile since I've been here. Damn it I've been so busy with work and kids baseball and just everything. Some fine ass pr0n going on in here. 

I know it's been awhile since I've shared anything and so today I think I'll go snap some shots for you guys and show you what I've been up to. 

Hope everyone is well, have a good day and get high


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

howdy giggles, good to see ya.

too right old parts', nowt stranger than folk, then there's the internet, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> blaze to! umbrella to the stinky room stat! those that need to contact you can by other needs. some reet fruit loops about the interwebz man.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

DST said:


> howdy giggles, good to see ya.
> 
> too right old parts', nowt stranger than folk, then there's the internet, lol.


Got some skxdb pr0n for ya d


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

for a second I thought skxdb was some alternative S&M practise! lol.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

LMAO! Nice d, nah you should know what that is lol. They look very indica dom. Would that be correct?

I'm hoping for a nice keeper, got 3 that are about 3 weeks old now needing to sex, and then 8 more that just came up


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

I would say most are fairly indica leaning that I have done, some with a bit more of a stretch than others.


----------



## justlearning73 (May 29, 2013)

Hey D yeah you never know what you are going to get on the interwebs. Shuttting down your PM is no big deal for those that know other ways to get you. 

Man guys you have some really good looking girls coming up. Mine are still wee little ones at this point. I went took a few pics to show what was going on only to find out that I cant find my cable. So pics will come when I find th cable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Hey d man, what should I be looking for in terms of the keeper in the deep blue? Or shall I just wait n see? Wither way it'll be a revegging I took no clones just flipped yins...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 29, 2013)

^^ vid was powerful


----------



## mac.os.x (May 29, 2013)

my 600 just blew out lol my bulb shit man. i knew shoulda bought a brand new bulb. dude said he had two or three grows underit when i bought it. fuck. i have no replacement. need to find a lumatek 600 watt bulb that goes good with the lumatek 600 watt dimmable ballast.


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

Iv had bad lumatek bulbs, I don't use them now.


----------



## mac.os.x (May 29, 2013)

sonofabitch...i dont have enough cfls 2700k to even come close to 600 + watts.... trying to find a good site to overnight in the u.s. a lumatek bulb or fuckit any 600 will work i guess


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2013)

I've had good success with the Digilux bulbs.  cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

The plant will be alright with a little bit of light for a couple days. It's like an overcast stretch. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mac.os.x (May 29, 2013)

bout week in half in 12/12, already see a confirmed male this morning when lights came on, i had the bulb on super lumen mode, light on 8am. 11am check up then 1pm light was blown out, so i unplugged


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

Agreed, no immediate need for overnight delivery.


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't use that super lumen setting. Bulbs are made to be run at a certain power. If you overload them their live shortens for sure.

EDIT: The more I think about it the more it's genius by the ballast companies. They know we all want more light, and they want more products sold... so if they can put something on the ballast that will both give more light and sell more bulbs it's a complete win win. Depending on how you look at it I suppose.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

Ok 6 time for a lil pr0n and what I've got going on. Everyone has been chopped but OG kush(huge bitch), she just started flowering 2 weeks ago so got a ways to go 

First up we have the 3-4 week old veggers, can't remember the exact date lol. Need to sex these 5.

x2 BP and x3 skxdb

Next up is the new girls, x8 skxdb, x2 pure ak, x6 c99, 1 blue dream, 3 vintage 06's.


And then og, I messed up and vegged her to long and got a lil P deficient, but it's fixed now, she looks a lil ruff but she's gonna pull through. Will get better pics when lights are out.


1 of my new moms


and finally most recent harvest almost dry, just shy of 3 ozs, I really didn't think it was going to be that much but these nugs are tiny and dense, like lil rocks lol


Hope everyone has a great afternoon. Headed out to get some shit done before the storm hits. I hope my girls make it, tornado watch ahhh!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

The full speech is easy to find (read the vid description) but we all love moving picture dont we.
Hope someone will take what I took from it.
[video=youtube;CLBp8WpeMSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLBp8WpeMSM[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Awesome vid who ty


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The full speech is easy to find (read the vid description) but we all love moving picture dont we.
> Hope someone will take what I took from it.
> [video=youtube;CLBp8WpeMSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLBp8WpeMSM[/video]


Dude... I wish all you guys would do Landmark. It's a seminar I took a few years back. Imagine being a master in seeing the 'water'... and it only takes 3 days!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 29, 2013)

I think the morale of that little video is too many people really lack empathy. Empathy in happiness, and sadness.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kickin on strong kidda!
> 
> 
> anyone who's even ridden a bmx never mind tried to do tricks on one will appreciate this vid
> ...


This is my top tune atm, I fucking love it. And the vid is just so inspirational, you gotta have a lot of passion in your soul to get bk to what you love doing after losing a leg man. 

Awesome shit. And some lovely pron in here today.


----------



## Hemlock (May 29, 2013)

Just a little porn for the evening
Diggin The original Grateful Dead this evening Pig Pen era of course.

I gotta find a women whos good to me 
won't hide my liquor and try to serve me tea!

Burnin one tonight for old Pig Pen and Jerry RIP


View attachment 2677828View attachment 2677829


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;J9-Lwpgfd1E]http://youtu.be/J9-Lwpgfd1E[/video]

another of my fave tracks off the album, and another great vid!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

Hey folks, I won't be on for about a week... I'm gettin a new net provider, these people I'm with now blow big time.


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The full speech is easy to find (read the vid description) but we all love moving picture dont we.
> Hope someone will take what I took from it.
> [video=youtube;CLBp8WpeMSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLBp8WpeMSM[/video]


It makes me glad I never graduated and had to listen to a 10 minute speech! Shooooooot! What I gathered from it was that he wants the kids to embrace their mediocrity yet be aware enough to actually try and kid themselves that their lives don't suck as bad as they think! 

Yes, I studied some psychology in my day


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

Haha I got that too Chaka!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 29, 2013)

Just stopping by to say howdy. Hope all is well in the old 6 double 0.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 29, 2013)

Hello everyone. Here's a updated pic of my Kryponite Kush. Looking very promising again. Thinking some where around day 16 of flower.


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

Finally took pictures before the light came on. Tentatively 2 weeks to go, although organics I'm finishing out with just plain water. I'll try to deplete out the nutes so I know it's "empty" since I'm probably gonna recycle most of it minus the root balls.


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)




----------



## budolskie (May 29, 2013)

Do yous think 5 liter pots would do for a clone to go striaght on flower


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Do yous think 5 liter pots would do for a clone to go striaght on flower


If you aren't gonna veg at all sure I'd go for it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Do yous think 5 liter pots would do for a clone to go striaght on flower


soil or hydro?


----------



## Bleezyboy1990 (May 30, 2013)

Thinking about doing a 600 in a 4x4. I want to use coco and spart pots with mainlining as my training style with roots organic grow and bloom nutes. My question is if I go to 5 gal smart pots for my final container, is 4-6 weeks enough veg for only 4-6 plants or pos not long enough?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

Eh, a lot of factors are gonna ... factor in. If it were me I would shoot for 4 5 gallon pots, FIM the plant once, and get like 4-8 tops or whatever happens when you fim it. Should get 4 zips off each if everything is good to go. Flower at like 20 inches. That's just me, and it totally depends if your conditions are up to par.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

Budolskie, 5 litre pot is plenty big enough to go straight into 12/12. Depends on the vigour of the plant. I actually use a lot of 3.5 litre square pots in my grow cab.

And Bleezyboy, it will depend on how big the plants are when you get them, are they from seed? is it a clone? 4-6 weeks is a decent amount of time to be vegging so it's going to get reasonably big if the plants from clone and a well developed clone. If it's from seed then this will be plenty big enough.


----------



## Bleezyboy1990 (May 30, 2013)

Yeah of course, i plan on using a cooltube w/ reflector and 6in fan with fitted carbon filter so i hope the temps are ok. Just looking for a size estimate. I've done some very poor cfl grows and this is my first attempt at a HID grow(besides helping a buddy with a ~150w light) and I'm super pumped but don't want to overgrow my space! Thanks for the input!

DST: prob from clone honestly. I'd love to only need 2-4 weeks!!


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

I'd say with a clone 4 weeks is going to be good to get them big. 6 is a fair amount of time (nearly the same as running a plant outdoors.)


----------



## budolskie (May 30, 2013)

yes i will go with the 5 liters as i already have them lying around, like i say i have to many so its either try them straight on 12/12 or keep them vegging till i can giv to a mate.... quicker i get them out here i can start sum more bb strains in there


----------



## Bleezyboy1990 (May 30, 2013)

DST said:


> I'd say with a clone 4 weeks is going to be good to get them big. 6 is a fair amount of time (nearly the same as running a plant outdoors.)


Shoot, so 4 weeks from clone(assuming they are healthy and well rooted) going from a 3-5 gal smart pot with up to six plants wouldn't be too much for a 4x4 or too little? Lol spot on with my plan so far!! Also have you any experience with the mainlining technique? Seen some great results, and people swear by it, but not a whole lot of people use it? I wonder why, anyways that's why I'm trying it!  gonna have all my equip. ordered within the next couple weeks. Ill post some pics of my setup when it gets here!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2013)

Bleezyboy1990 said:


> Shoot, so 4 weeks from clone(assuming they are healthy and well rooted) going from a 3-5 gal smart pot with up to six plants wouldn't be too much for a 4x4 or too little? Lol spot on with my plan so far!! Also have you any experience with the mainlining technique? Seen some great results, and people swear by it, but not a whole lot of people use it? I wonder why, anyways that's why I'm trying it!  gonna have all my equip. ordered within the next couple weeks. Ill post some pics of my setup when it gets here!



mainlining is excellent for canopy management. if you take the time to train them right, you will have perfect heads every where. from seed sounds like it would help. BUT, you can main line clones.

the time/effort involved are crucial, i find it well worth it though :]

[video=youtube;oNX-IeC4OMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=oNX-IeC4OMA[/video]


----------



## budolskie (May 30, 2013)

well heres the 4 cuts i plan on potting up tomorow and putting in the flower tent 2 are going in smaller pots and work upto 5ltrs and 2 are going straight in 5ltrs see if they grow any differnt or what and a cut off my psycho killer i used no rotting gel just soil and a custard carton with lid on in my heated prop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

looking goo, if they've got roots like that they should be good to go straight in fella.


----------



## budolskie (May 30, 2013)

il get few more pics tomorow once there potted up and will be taking the 3 for the 10ltrs on sat or sunday


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

yum yum.....


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2013)

DST said:


> yum yum.....



speaking of hsah, got hooked up with these lovelies from the head pancho farmer! 







the weed culture looks so purty







especially when done properly, by head pancho farmer


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2013)

^^^^to dam nice,both of you...


----------



## Javadog (May 30, 2013)

Wow! Now, that is a hook up.

Have fun,

JD


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;IAztPZBQrrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAztPZBQrrU[/video]


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Wow! Now, that is a hook up.
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> JD



maddddddd hook up. i wish i could just give out stuff like this..


----------



## cannabiscult (May 30, 2013)

just got re evaluated at teh doctors office for my red card renewal....very impressed and happy with my doctor. 24 plants 12 ounces, not huge but not shabby....


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> just got re evaluated at teh doctors office for my red card renewal....very impressed and happy with my doctor. 24 plants 12 ounces, not huge but not shabby....


Is that what u asked for or he gave between me and the wife we can have 50 plants and 14 pounds 
I feel safer that way instead of my wife having regular script and me having a 99 and 20 pound script


----------



## cannabiscult (May 30, 2013)

the doctor wont go over 12 ounces for personal use and 24 plants is the highest he said hed go. i now places i can go to get more but im about keeping it simple.....he knows i manage a grow for a dispensary and didnt act surprised when i told him 12 flowering plants and 12 vegging plants would be yielding more than 12 oz, he just said if i can go to bat for the extra plants and weight and prove that i needed them that he would come to my aid.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 30, 2013)

Just seen this, have a read lol

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/28034925/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/worlds-oldest-marijuana-stash-totally-busted/#.UafFgcu9KSM


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2013)

If you have ever thought about re-financing your home; do it now...interest rates are starting to rise.  cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2013)

from fox news 










With the sale of marijuana legal in Washington State, one former Microsoft manager hopes to turn his budding pot business into the Coca Cola of cannabis.
Former Microsoft Corporate Strategy Manager Jamen Shively hadnt even smoked pot 18 months ago, but he now hopes to launch the first retail brand of marijuana to sell in outlets throughout the Evergreen state. Named after Shivelys great-grandfather and former vice governor of the Island of Cebu in the Philippines, Diego Pellicer, Inc. is poised to become the first name brand marijuana




sold in the U.S.
But first Shively, who says hes now a casual marijuana smoker, and the company have to get past some touchy legal hurdles.
What were all about is making it extremely professional and having the highest quality and efficiencies, Shively told the Seattle Times




.
Shively has purchased a number of pot dispensaries in both Washington and Colorado, has plans to sell in both the medical and adult-recreational pot markets and announced plans to partner with Mexican growers to import marijuana for sale in the U.S.
Former Mexican President Vicente Fox has joined Shivelys bandwagon and the two unveiled a plan to open up the legal pot trade between the two nations.
There is still the hazy issue of skirting international law that prohibits the marijuana trade  legal or otherwise  between nations, and Shively is the first to admit that he unsure how to handle that.
I dont know how exactly that would be done, but I know its been done in other industries, he said.
Besides international regulations, Diego Pellicer, Inc. also faces issues with the federal government, which has been at odds with several states over the regulation and prohibition of marijuana. With both Washington and Colorado legalizing marijuana and a slew of other states having either decriminalized the drug or permitted medical marijuana use, federal authorities and local governments have butted heads on the enforcement of national laws.
While the Obama administration has been more lax than previous administrations in its policy toward marijuana, it has still maintained a firm anti-legalization message.
The administration steadfastly opposes legalization of marijuana and other drugs because legalization would increase the availability and use of illicit drugs, and pose significant health and safety risks to all Americans, particularly young people, the White Houses Office of National Drug Control Policy said.
For his part, Shively has compared the federal prohibition to the slow collapse of the Soviet Union and said that there are fewer defenders of the law every day.
The company has also set up a number of yet-to-be-named safeguards for investigators against the federal regulators at the Securities and Exchange Commission, but some observers claim that Shively seems likely to run into trouble.
The so-called Cole memorandum from the U.S. Department of Justice explicitly mentions a concern with operations involving thousands of plants and millions of dollars and is evidence of the federal concern with big pot businesses, said Alison Holcomb, drug-policy director for the ACLU of Washington, according to the Seattle Times.
The Justice Department hasn't said how it plans to respond to the votes in Washington and Colorado, but it could sue to block the states from issuing licenses to marijuana growers, processors and retail stores on the grounds that doing so would conflict with federal drug law.
Shively seems undeterred by the opposition to turn Diego Pellicer, Inc. into the Budweiser of, well, bud.
Ive just fallen in love with the plant, he said. Especially in the medical realm Ive gone from entrepreneur to advocate to activist, seriously.

 cof


----------



## cannabiscult (May 30, 2013)

we need to kill this man now


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> But first Shively, who says he&#8217;s now a casual marijuana smoker, and the company have to get past some touchy legal hurdles.
> &#8220;What we&#8217;re all about is making it extremely professional and having the highest quality and efficiencies,&#8221; Shively told the Seattle Times
> 
> 
> ...



this fucken ass hole. hes fallen in love with the plant, and now trying to wipe out all our excellent work, and swap it for mexican dirt. wtf is he smoking? 

*and btw, im 100% mexican, AND, lived down towards SO cal, andd, mexi dirt is shit. *

that really sizzled me reading this.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Our industry, the mmj one... is on the cusp. It's like when computers were just starting to become something people owned. There's a few fuckers out there right now that are nothing... and are gonna be worth billions in 20 years. We're all gonna be telling our grandkids, "Man I should have bought stock in ______ back in 2014"

If you love working with pot with all your heart... you should start getting in with some good business partners now. I don't like pot that much, or I would. Not a career pot guy.


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2013)

I agree that we're in a major change, but is trying to be the McDonald's the right approach? His ideas are so flawed that it appears it will self destruct....but he's planted some seeds that will mature. Tell a lie long enough and people forget the truth.  cof


----------



## cannabiscult (May 30, 2013)

classic johnny come lately story, real recognizes real


----------



## mac.os.x (May 30, 2013)

got my new bulb in finally bout two hours go


----------



## cannabiscult (May 30, 2013)

what did you go with?


----------



## mac.os.x (May 30, 2013)

i just know what it cost, was 50 bucks at a local shop, id have to go upstairs and look, never heard the name before, nice light though


----------



## cannabiscult (May 30, 2013)

sounds like the price was right


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

> Just seen this, have a read lol
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/28034925/n.../#.UafFgcu9KSM​


They found seeds in the 2700 year old stash in the Gobi Desert! Can I order a few from Attitude? 

Hey DST - can you get a few of those for me? Can you imagine? I wonder if they have pictures?


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

Haha - I found the Journal article and it has pictures!!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

Here you go!


2700 year old trichs:





2700 year old seed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Medical Grade (May 30, 2013)

look at that harvest perfection! 5-10% amber 

what is the source of these pics please?


----------



## mac.os.x (May 30, 2013)

out of 21 i had to pull three males today, one southerncharm, and two CJs, and i confirmed one female so far of southern charm. i was worried that the socket was not gonna work cause the bulb melted to the socket barley unscrewed it.......but my stuff works, went a whole day without a proper light. but they seem fine, not fazed one bit


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

It is from the Abstract from the Journal of Botany that the NBC news article references.

I am searching for the scientist so I can ask him if they were able to germinate any of the seeds.

His name came up here during my search:

http://www.maps.org/about/mission/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

Just goes to show that cannabis has been around for a LONG time. Just wish we had a little more freedom over it....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just goes to show that cannabis has been around for a LONG time. Just wish we had a little more freedom over it....



Soon man. Probably 10 years or so. The old fuckers are finally starting to die.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Soon man. Probably 10 years or so. The old fuckers are finally starting to die.


In 10 years we'll be right back to square one. Pharmaceuticals will own the industry. Why will we need flowers when we have pills? . . .


----------



## Medical Grade (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> In 10 years we'll be right back to square one. Pharmaceuticals will own the industry. Why will we need flowers when we have pills? . . .


they put vitamins in pills, but i still eat fruits and vegetables.. lets not be so daft.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

I just sent an email to Dr Russo to see whether they were able to germinate any of the seeds. The DNA tests they performed showed that the cannabis was Indica.

Anybody want to grow some pre-700AD Gobi Kush?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I just sent an email to Dr Russo to see whether they were able to germinate any of the seeds. The DNA tests they performed showed that the cannabis was Indica.
> 
> Anybody want to grow some pre-700AD Gobi Kush?


sure why not?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Medical Grade said:


> they put vitamins in pills, but i still eat fruits and vegetables.. lets not be so daft.


Legalization will only take hold if corporations stand to make a profit. Don't be so ignorant. Vitamins have never been regulated.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

Lets argue about stupid nonsense. Nobody likes people who argue just to argue/be right. It's a massive turn off.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Lets argue about stupid nonsense. Nobody likes people who argue just to argue/be right. It's a massive turn off.


I wasn't trying to give you a hard on.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I wasn't trying to give you a hard on.



It's alright. Im just letting you know nobody here, in this thread, wants to argue with you. I accept your apology.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Wasn't apologizing. Wasn't trying to turn you on. Sounds like you need some edumacation so i'm not even going to try.


----------



## Medical Grade (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Legalization will only take hold if corporations stand to make a profit. Don't be so ignorant. Vitamins have never been regulated.


okay - replace vitamins with alcohol. Inbev makes tons of beer, but i still drink micro brews and home brew. 

what really motivates your opinion?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

http://www.trutv.com/conspiracy/in-the-shadows/pot-illegal/big-pharma-government.html
http://www.theweedblog.com/pharmaceutical-companies-rush-to-patent-medical-marijuana/
. . .the list goes on.


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

Check out this raised bed I made today  pretty neat, and pretty CHEAP! like 1$ for the fence used,,, old hay free, compost homemade.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Check out this raised bed I made today  pretty neat, and pretty CHEAP! like 1$ for the fence used,,, old hay free, compost homemade.


Idea stolen for next year's tomatoes that looks very nice.


----------



## tkufoS (May 30, 2013)

Nice diy whodat...and howdy folks..hope all is good in the 600 hood


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

I always use the micro brew and top dollar wine argument , bottles go for several hundred bucks everyday (and even more!)


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I just sent an email to Dr Russo to see whether they were able to germinate any of the seeds. The DNA tests they performed showed that the cannabis was Indica.
> 
> Anybody want to grow some pre-700AD Gobi Kush?


Hell ya I do


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

Whodat will try to find the video saw someone using complete straw bales and making raised beds with hog panels on t post for a screen was preety.cool


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys  The best part is you can make them any size you want. Smaller/bigger diameter for width and it could be 4+ fukin feet tall if you so desire lol actually I may do this with potatoes this fall,,, potato tower ftw #growingvertically #high`yields`small`spaces


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Whodat will try to find the video saw someone using complete straw bales and making raised beds with hog panels on t post for a screen was preety.cool



would love to see  always looking for new methods, method.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

Nevermind thought he was using hop panels Ben awhile since I watched it but here is a link not shure how to post video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuKD0ftMe6o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;XuKD0ftMe6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuKD0ftMe6o&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

Ur idea seems better for just 2 tomatoes tho his would seem good for weed and stuff like melons cucumbers etc
Well for me anyway I only grow tomatoes for the wife and my mom and dnt need that big of a bed


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

So he was growing in 100% hay? I was going to do melons in these new ones, each round mound placed 6ft apart in 6ft rows with 4 plants a hill.


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> So he was growing in 100% hay? I was going to do melons in these new ones, each round mound placed 6ft apart in 6ft rows with 4 plants a hill.


No hay was covering the soil .....there was a comment on him top.dressing his soil


----------



## method2mymadness (May 30, 2013)

There's a couple videos if u click his name and go to his uploads shows his soil.also


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Wasn't apologizing. Wasn't trying to turn you on. Sounds like you need some edumacation so i'm not even going to try.


Exactly.... Thank You for pointing that out. We can all be a little smarter.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 30, 2013)

A little bud pR0n:












a close up:

















































before removing the big leaves:


----------



## dababydroman (May 30, 2013)

DBDM clockin in, hows everybody doing? purty buds everybody, and JIG what do you mean by do landmark is that a class?


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

That is schmexy doob. That means sexy in some language. What a pretty plant, good job. Props to the breeder as well.

EDIT: Yeah droman it's like a class they got it all round the world, few places in tx. I'd strongly suggest you check it out. It has allowed me to be who I am today.


----------



## budolskie (May 30, 2013)

Nice doobs am off to pot a couple clones up about 9ish and put in the flower room see how goes, be getting soil and putting 3 in 10ltr pots tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## jhod58vw (May 30, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals? Already going to be Friday. I'm so ready been a long week. Hope all is well in the 600 club.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Hell yeah... here's a song for friday. I been listening to a lot of different stuff tonight, having a good time.

Not everyone's cup of tea I know, but I like it. 
[youtube]QMSsIYgNvIw[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (May 31, 2013)

alright I will check that out. heres what im jamming at the moment.. drinkin a carta blanca. [youtube]oltKoVThh2I[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

Smashing pron Doobie, the bud even has titties, I like bud titties!!! I like all titties in fact, lol.

I have a friend who also quotes internet to win arguments, it really makes me laugh, 
FRIEND: "but D, I have done a lot of research and reading on this...." 
DST: "hahah, where abouts? the internet?, don't make me laugh"

Prettige Vrijdag nog jongens!

DST


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2013)

Here is a nice Purple Berry BX close up:

It is at three weeks.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> A little bud pR0n:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice show man! printed sticky labels too  

cracking pr0n


----------



## Guzias1 (May 31, 2013)

700AD seeds! wtf! please tell me that was 100% amber which would make strong senseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

this buds gotta be good, look how much he took down with him :] im going down the same way.

i forget who is in charge of seeds around here, but pleaseeee start breeding those babies.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 31, 2013)

my girls got together for a shot :]








Left: Ron Burgundy Kush
Middle: Santa Cruz Blues
RIGHT: Purple Kush, my queen


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

Blue Pit male, smells great, looks great, has a nice blue tinge to the leaves, looks to be a winner....





Also has a great structure to it.....





Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2013)

I does have the great structure D

Got a new BB thread

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/661882-breeders-boutique-grow.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

friday flowers look great guz! new stud for D thread from hem. today is going to be a good day i can feel it in my bones. 


is it pub time yet?


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> friday flowers look great guz! new stud for D thread from hem. today is going to be a good day i can feel it in my bones.
> 
> 
> is it pub time yet?


LOL whats that Rab I mean Don LOL. Pub time ya say. well lets go. its only 6am here but fuk I'll go with ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

i'm diverting the work phone and having an early lunch one, fucks it i says tis friday!!!! i've lost 4lb this week time to undo the lot haha

raise one, twist one and have a good one 6ers. see you at the bar hem buddy.


----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2013)

well that is lovely don lad heres the baby blues potted up straight from prop and under 600hps on 12/12 few pics of the flower room aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

glad you like it mate, middle strength i'd say but cracking taste eh looking beezer those lot fella


----------



## Bendel (May 31, 2013)

when flowwering im thinkin gnna have 600w hps should i also through in 250w mh? or a second 250 hps?


----------



## mac.os.x (May 31, 2013)

yea ....plus the girls will prolly do better under a brandnew light vs a used light.....kinda glad it blown, ima take some pics soon. their bout a foot tall now.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

forget about the 2nd HPS, throw the 250 mh in there if you got one lad, you will see improved resin production with it.....


Bendel said:


> when flowwering im thinkin gnna have 600w hps should i also through in 250w mh? or a second 250 hps?


I was just thinking, I feel like a whisky....I went out to the bottle bank yesterday to throw our glass bottles etc away, I had three empty whisky bottles that where still in their boxes, (boxes go in paper recycling bin) so I took them out and luckily before I threw them away I noticed there was a wee mouthful at the bottom of each one. So there's me standing at the main road downing the remains of litre bottles of Malt whisky, I must have looked a right fukkin jakey! Allbeit a fairly classy jakey with my 18 yr old malts


----------



## justlearning73 (May 31, 2013)

Your a funny man DST I wished you lived closer. It is cool and all that we can all keep in touch on the net, but nothing like hanging in person you know. I am the only one i know of in my area that grows. I know there are others but we all know the number one rule right. It would be nice to hang like some of you guys get to do.
Still cant find my dam cable so no pics yet. Man this is frusterating. They are all doing good with the exception of the cheese. Still nothing popped yet. 
Oh well HAPPY Friday everyone.


----------



## dababydroman (May 31, 2013)

some theme songs for whodat, haha, some southern shii. enjoy. [youtube]_Ky8FzerPzk[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (May 31, 2013)

or if y ou prefur this verison... [youtube]rghT2q62TcQ[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad you like it mate, middle strength i'd say* but cracking taste* eh looking beezer those lot fella


Hmmm, there are several ways to go about this... lol



Bendel said:


> when flowwering im thinkin gnna have 600w hps should i also through in 250w mh? or a second 250 hps?


Yesh, what D said... Add that MH for a more diverse spectrum... Diversity ftw.



DST said:


> I was just thinking, I feel like a whisky....I went out to the bottle bank yesterday to throw our glass bottles etc away, I had three empty whisky bottles that where still in their boxes, (boxes go in paper recycling bin) so I took them out and luckily before I threw them away I noticed there was a wee mouthful at the bottom of each one. So there's me standing at the main road downing the remains of litre bottles of Malt whisky, I must have looked a right fukkin jakey! Allbeit a fairly classy jakey with my 18 yr old malts



hahaha, just excellence  It would have been wrong throw it out  FSM would have been upset.









Oh Doobs!!! I was going to say smashing pr0n,,, but D said it. Then I was going to say cracking pr0n! but don said it... Now Iv said both.
So yeah, really really nice work there doobs.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

I thought everyone could taste butt crack in their buds....? Am I right or am I right?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

depends whos butt crack you been licking frog, you got a wee story to tell us about your holiday? lol....j/k (it's the whisky that makes me brave, lmao)


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

looking at some s33ds I want to pop and one is clear as I can read that, Bullhorn but the other i am not sure about as it says H?+Cookies, and I am not sure what the H? is, it looks like it might be HQ, or HO, or maybe even HD, but I am so stupid I can't tell, and even if it was either HQ, HO, or HD, I am not sure what those would mean, Headband maybe? please help oh Fairy?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

DST said:


> depends whos butt crack you been licking frog, you got a wee story to tell us about your holiday? lol....j/k (it's the whisky that makes me brave, lmao)


hahaha. nah no stories bro.

On another note, it needs to fucking stop raining in the Midwest because my house is about to flood. If it floods again I'm moving out of this city.


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2013)

DST said:


> looking at some s33ds I want to pop and one is clear as I can read that, Bullhorn but the other i am not sure about as it says H?+Cookies, and I am not sure what the H? is, it looks like it might be HQ, or HO, or maybe even HD, but I am so stupid I can't tell, and even if it was either HQ, HO, or HD, I am not sure what those would mean, Headband maybe? please help oh Fairy?


haha,well them would be (fire alien kush(FAK) x cherry puff)...no solid name yet,what you think?
2 weeks later


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2013)

pyscho killerfew more weeks of veg,then ima drop her top,and flower her.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Fire alien kush, that sounds potent  ima have to pop some of those soon


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

As long as my house isn't flooded this Monday and the river goes down I'm gonna start 24 clones this Monday  

Been a while since I've had some stuff going. Woot!

Everything is rooted, but I'm waiting to see what the hell mother nature has planned for me.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Hope it subsides for yah frog!





100 days from now the saints host the falcons to open to 2013 season./. Damn I'm getting pumped already!
WhoDat!!!

i should have plenty of dank by then


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hope it subsides for yah frog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. It's crazy because although we have had a lot of rain (we always do), it is because the river upstream like 250 miles is getting pounded with rain that we are going to get flooded. They can't open the dams all the way because we would flood cities down stream. Its fricking nuts man.


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hope it subsides for yah frog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're going to need it. Are you a glutton for punishment? I love the saints, but they've broken my heart too many times.  cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

I've posted this before, but this is about 3 blocks from my place. It did this like 5 years ago. It does it again, I'm out.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

Ah, HO+cookies = FAKxxcherry puff, it all makes sense now, lmao.....Cool, well I am going to pop 5 from each little packet. Those packs are cool, where the hell you get em? I always end up filling em with erl to take out, haha....


genuity said:


> haha,well them would be (fire alien kush(FAK) x cherry puff)...no solid name yet,what you think?
> 2 weeks later


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Dats allot of wata. I can understand your frustration.



cof, so are you a falcons fan now? Your not allowed back on the buss once it gets rolling again  jkjk theirs always room for a cool cat like you.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

Oh, and they look stunning, fukkin 100's may bru, (I aspire!)


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

back of the buss is in a huff, parlez vous.


whodatnation said:


> Dats allot of wata. I can understand your frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> cof, so are you a falcons fan now? Your not allowed back on the buss once it gets rolling again  jkjk theirs always room for a cool cat like you.


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

It's a little smokey in the back, but the air is nice . I've always been a saints fan and was in Monroe when they won their first game. You should have seen the drunk drivers spinning off the road.  cof


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Fire alien kush, that sounds potent  ima have to pop some of those soon


that it be....Clean Chem/Kush  smell,which passed over to the taste,with skunk/cherry tones,smooth/sliky on the lungs....for a kush..imo,,,not harsh at all,long lasting head powerful head high,with some body to it..>>>the two plants I did,and the nugs from them... and the nugs from them...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

That's some frost ish. Too bad it doesn't look to yield real well... That's me assuming anyway.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Oh man, Im getting on that tonight! 

And G, you dont post enough pr0n.... I need more!

#forever chasing the pr0n dragon.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh man, Im getting on that tonight!
> 
> *And G, you dont post enough pr0n.... I need more!*
> 
> #forever chasing the pr0n dragon.


Yep. I have a feeling a lot of the regulars in here don't post much, but grow some absolute flame. Gen is an asset here for sure. This thread is pretty much the only place I venture on this forum, or any forum for that matter. I just get mad when I look around on here hahaha. (in the other sections that is)


----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2013)

i cant wait till i have sum pron to post haha not long tho be 21 days this sunday 3 them been on 12 hours so another week or 2 it should all be going on fingers crossed from july thats me on a roll


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

budolskie said:


> i cant wait till i have sum pron to post haha not long tho be 21 days this sunday 3 them been on 12 hours so another week or 2 it should all be going on fingers crossed from july thats me on a roll



21 flowering? Post some pics bro.


----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2013)

19 days from the flip these are taken il get them out tomorrow and get some better pics of the bud sites


----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2013)

theres a thread on my sig to my first time try a perpetual your more then welcome to follow and leave your thoughts and suggestions same goes to anyone more help and tips the better


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's some frost ish. Too bad it doesn't look to yield real well... That's me assuming anyway.


true,this crossing should change [email protected]>> http://www.lacontainer.com/


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2013)

and if you do not want to chop the top off of the plant you got looking real good,and you want it to stay in line,with itself.....then may I recommend this


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

Think maybe you copy pasted the wrong site bro. ^^^

or maybe im reading/understanding wrong?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

Nice buds Gen!!!


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think maybe you copy pasted the wrong site bro. ^^^
> 
> or maybe im reading/understanding wrong?


that link is for D,you can even put BB on them


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice buds Gen!!!


thanks,i was just looking at that plant you posted in SC & CC.....MONSTER.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> that link is for D,you can even put BB on them
> 
> thanks,i was just looking at that plant you posted in SC & CC.....MONSTER.


Oh, guess I don't know wtf I was talking about  lol. 

Not the first time I've been confused. Get my ditsy side from my mom haha.


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2013)

I swear to god I think I just saw a drone fly by. Me and wife on the freeway and I spot this thing flying kinda looked like a bird falling. It couldn't have been a bird though with its trajectory. And it looked wrong. It had to be one. Freaks me out.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

I am sure it came from March AFB


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I swear to god I think I just saw a drone fly by. Me and wife on the freeway and I spot this thing flying kinda looked like a bird falling. It couldn't have been a bird though with its trajectory. And it looked wrong. It had to be one. Freaks me out.


Don't worry jiggy it was just me playing my video game again, no worries 

Afternoon 6, hope everyone is well. I've had an interesting Friday that's for sure, woke up this morning and my light wasn't on. WTF! Somehow my bulb had got knocked just enough and as soon as I touched it to screw it in a lil it moved up and the bulb fired, shit, thank god I woke up right when lights were suppose to come on. Now I'm gonna have to wake up tomorrow and make sure it doesn't do it again damn it. Oh well if not I'll just use my back up.

Ok enough pissin and moaning time for a lil pr0n

Og kush(fire og x emerald og)
I'm hoping she yields well 
Day 19 12/12



Have a good Friday guys!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

cheers may bru I'll be checking that out. Got quotes for nice packaging with bubble inserts at the last htcc, but they wanted you to drop x000's to get stock.



genuity said:


> true,this crossing should change [email protected]>> http://www.lacontainer.com/


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

....is it a bird? is it a plane? nah, it's just a drone,. I reckon they were following you mate, heard you talking all sorts of stuff on interwebz! probably something to do with thise disappearing strings, lmfao...



jigfresh said:


> I swear to god I think I just saw a drone fly by. Me and wife on the freeway and I spot this thing flying kinda looked like a bird falling. It couldn't have been a bird though with its trajectory. And it looked wrong. It had to be one. Freaks me out.


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> true,this crossing should change [email protected]>> http://www.lacontainer.com/



Those containers look good D. 
Thanks for all you do Bro.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2013)

Dr Russo replied to my questions about the 2700 year old cannabis:

1. Were any of the seeds viable? 
2. Did anybody try to germinate any of the seeds?
3. Were you able to determine how the genetic mutation differed from the modern Indica plant?

Answers:

1) No. Cannabis seeds are normally viable only a few years, not thousands.
2) Yes, no go.
3) The SNPs observed have never been reported in cannabis before, and the people doing the testing are in a position to know.


Pretty Cool!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (May 31, 2013)

Topped the girls once so far and am setting up the Co2 sometime this weekend, not sure when yet. They seemed stressed after putting them in the buckets for a few days and then they started taking off. There's small signs of nute burn that came out right after they went in the buckets. No new signs of burn so everything should be good to go, I hope, lol. I'm hoping they will really go once the Co2 is running @ 1400 PPM or so 

Was thinking of giving them a light dose of nutes tonight with their water but not set on it. Using the Earth Juice stuff during flower again this time. The soil is some all organic stuff (don't remember) mixed with some reclaimed soil from previous grows and some compost that I added to it. I suppose I need to find out what the values are so I don't mess these plants up...


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Soo close to completing the new project  my have the new thread up tonight!


----------



## deephouser (May 31, 2013)

Greetings to all those in Club 600 this Friday night! I'm here tonight to provide an update of my first grow, and to try to dip into the collective knowledge of the more grizzled veterans for some advice on my plants. Forgive the funky formatting of this post - for some reason on IE the "Enter" button isn't working. So, you'll have text, pic, text - wall-o-text - just bad formatting. So please forgive me. First I'll start off with two pictures: first, of the canopy in the tent, and then one of the tops of one of the plants. From these pics, all looks good and on schedule. Monday will complete 5 weeks of 12/12.
 
From here I'll get into some of the pictures that give me questions. Now, looking at the first two pictures you can see that the leaves at the top of the canopy are not yellowing, drooping, or generally look like they are on their way out. So, next is a picture of the lower portion of one of the four plants. Generally, every day I am removing about a handful of yellowing, weak, droopy, "soggy" leaves. Some have detached, others detach at the slightest pull or tough. Those that don't fall or remove at the slightest touch, I leave on there. 
 
In the first picture, you can also see how some of the lower leaves are "clawing" as they yellow up and die off. It also gives you an idea of how much vegetation I have lost so far. The next series of pictures are of some deficiencies or nute burn. As it is my first grow, I don't know. I do tend to think I have a CalMag deficiency, in general. But...not sure about these pictures. A week or so ago I was having a nitrogen deficiency, and so I did a couple of feedings with the Fox Farm Grow Big, in addition to the Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. This greened up the plants nicely, especially at the tops. Maybe I need to up the Grow Big for the bottoms that continue to lighten up and fall off, but I don't know. I also know that some of this just happens as you get farther into flower. Being my first grow...I have no idea, so that's why I am turning to the experts. The next pictures are some pictures of the deficiencies or nutrient burn - don't know which one. Please help!

 

This last picture is towards the bottom of the plant, and is generally how they will look before the lighten up a bit more and fall off. The final picture is just a cola picture, for fun and pr0nz, but also to give another perspective of the plants.

 

So, this is my update. Looking for any tips, advice, feedback, etc., to try and fix what's happening. 

I will say that I do have a PH problem. My local water system has hard water, at about 250ppm, and with a PH of right at 9. I'm growing in FFOF, 25% perlite. I read that the FF nutes lower the PH a bit - but from what I've read not into the 6 range from where I'm at. I recently discovered the PH problem, and will be doing better going forward, adjusting PH after mixing up the nutes. I'm hoping that the soil has buffered enough so far to prevent lockout - but who knows. So, at the end of the day, this is the story of my plants as they are now. I really need all the help I can get. I'm going to try to format better on my phone...so if you're reading and the formatting isn't all jacked up...I fixed it  

In the meantime...hope all are having a great Friday night! This thread is inspiring to me and seeing all of the great grows by experienced people really motivates me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great weekend in the club!!!! Here is my outdoor under the 600 sun.

View attachment 2680860

Peace

BKB


----------



## deephouser (May 31, 2013)

That's a nice looking outdoor plant. Looking very bush - what have you done to her to get her that way?


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

deephouser My suggestion is to add some powdered dolomite lime and quit feeding them.  cof


----------



## deephouser (May 31, 2013)

Thanks, COF. What are you basing this on? I'm not questioning your expertise at all...just want to understand more than "look in the back of the book for the answers."


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

deephouser said:


> That's a nice looking outdoor plant. Looking very bush - what have you done to her to get her that way?


Topped her a few times and a lot of Sup Crop. After I took these pics, i took off the top five tops of her.

I like big bush and I can not lie!

The dolomite lime will buff your soils pH bro!


----------



## deephouser (May 31, 2013)

Well, that's a great looking lady. I've not gotten into super cropping - but I have done some light LST work and topped my plants. Prior to the topping, I attempted a FIM - but didn't think it worked at the time. Looking now, it gave the side shoots a chance to catch up - and the topping added an extra main cola and further allowed the side shoots to catch up. So now, my plants have bushed out and have about 5 or 6 main tops each. So I guess the FIM worked?


----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2013)

Well 4:45 am and a think its wake n bake time


----------



## Dezracer (May 31, 2013)

These were taken 11 days apart.


----------



## Dezracer (May 31, 2013)

I logged on through the app just now and can't see anyone's pics. Not even the ones I think I just posted. Tried to anyway


----------



## deephouser (May 31, 2013)

Yours posted


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

I was basing my call on the leaf burn pattern (looks like a cal/mg deficiency) and your comment about your ph being high. Dolomite will lower your ph and add cal/mg into your grow on an indoor grow. Use hydrated lime for your outdoor grows...or as a topping on your compost pile.  cof


----------



## deephouser (May 31, 2013)

Excellent feedback, COF. Thanks a bunch. What are your thoughts to what's happening at the bottom of the plant? Is that just natural progression happening?


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

it looks like the start of nuke lock, from your mix and feed being out of balance.  cof


----------



## deephouser (May 31, 2013)

Thanks. I definitely want to avoid that. At the next watering, I plant to flush. I am thinking of picking up the Fox Farm Sledge Hammer product. Any thoughts on that? I also don't know how to flush. I have read that I should use 3 times the normal amount of water that I normally use for a watering. But here's my question: does all of that water need to be PH'd down to a normal level? Or, can I use my normal tap for the first 2/3 and then for the last third use my PH balanced water, perhaps with the Sledge Hammer product added?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2013)

Reveg pR0n!!!

(_This is the plant grown from a seed from dababydroman, the one with the blood-red/dark cherry red flowers_)

And so it begins.
If all goes well she should start sprouting new leaves in a week or two or three.
Fingers are crossed.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Got er' dern. 


https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/662512-flying-circus.html#post9152755


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

deephouser said:


> Thanks. I definitely want to avoid that. At the next watering, I plant to flush. I am thinking of picking up the Fox Farm Sledge Hammer product. Any thoughts on that? I also don't know how to flush. I have read that I should use 3 times the normal amount of water that I normally use for a watering. But here's my question: does all of that water need to be PH'd down to a normal level? Or, can I use my normal tap for the first 2/3 and then for the last third use my PH balanced water, perhaps with the Sledge Hammer product added?


You can't flush soil so please don't even try. All you'll do is eliminate your needed microbes. Just top dress the dolomite lime and water as needed. DOG pr0n coming up shortly.  cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2013)

DOG @ 8 weeks. The a/c has caused the color change. she survived the mite attack.   .Casey Jones @ 8 weeks....she yields good hard nuggets that are well appreciated.    .....................................I have played with soils, hempy's and mix's and here is what I have found for the easiest grow and a quality, bountiful yield  ................................I mix a bag of the jungle growth and the square foot with 25% perlite and lightly feed with the natural guard and blood meal at first feeding and then only when up-canning-twice if clones and three times if from seed. The liquid food is fed every two weeks.  cof


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning Campers........


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2013)

soil and potting up the day sumtime me or maybe just soil and potting up tomoz haha been an early one the day


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

Is this you trying to motivate yourself to get up and do something? haha....get it done and tonight you can chill in the thought you don't need to get up and do owt tomorrow!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2013)

haha i na i will be just waiting grow shop open and shit and few other little bits running about to do, weather back to normal... think im gona take 3 cuts from my p killer lemon and 3 from the dog and put in rockwool in prop as 9 of 9 rooted last time tieing the cubes up tight with thread... take a couple off each p kush to try in my cloner....


----------



## supchaka (Jun 1, 2013)

A different angle!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2013)

how far away do you keep your cooltube supchaka m8


----------



## supchaka (Jun 1, 2013)

budolskie said:


> how far away do you keep your cooltube supchaka m8


I'm around 12-14" when I measured it once before.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning to all you rasta-doodle-doos, what with your crazy morning shenanigans!
About to fix me up a (very) late dinner over here.
Thinking about a cheeseburger, and some home fries.
I've got some free-range grass-grazed, no antibiotics or hormones humburger meat, some Tillamook Medium Cheddar, and a 3/4-lb Idaho Russet baker potatoe to slice up into chips and then nuke them until they're hot, then pan-fry them in some hot peanut oil until golden brown and crisp on the outside.
And I'll have a tall, cold glass of Darigold "Old Fashioned Chocolate Milk" (made with half & half instead of just milk) to wash it all down and add the finishing touches to fully clogging my arteries once and for all!
Will post pics of my weapons of self-destruction when they are done and plated, and ready to gut-bomb me from here to Meragtroyd!!!


----------



## deephouser (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not a handyman at all. Recently moved into my first home. Has a basement sump pump. Sump reservoir had filled up with all the recent rain - and it wasn't draining. Watched a couple of YouTube videos, figured it out. Drained in like 15 seconds. Feel like a king!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2013)

well starting my day at 9 will be back later with pics of the new 3 in the flower room and the cuts i have taken off them


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

I feel like this everytime I pop in to the 600...

... but all in a groovy way!


[video=youtube_share;rKaQzQAlNn4]http://youtu.be/rKaQzQAlNn4[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2013)

That ain't the way to have fun son...










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

Had pics from the morning but the battery died as I plugged in the camera (I hope), either that or I had destroyed the camera somehow, lol.

Doob's, hope you enjoyed the burger you crazy cat


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

A bit orangey from the hps, but it was only the top one that was on so not too bad.

Lower





DOG bx2















DOG





Deep Blue f4





Upper right, more Deep Blues.





more deep blues, a few have had some curled leaf after putting them into hps from outside, I think the vertival was a bit of a shocker.





DOG downstairs





Peace and happy Saturday.
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

I got caught up with downloading music on youtube (stuff from the 60's & 70's) and have yet to eat.
Finished with that (for now) and am going to shmoke a bolla and relax, then cook me boiga & chipz.
Pics still to come.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

Actually, I think I'll save it for later today and just have a nice bowl of cereal before heading off to bed.
So, pics still to come, but much later.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey COF I also use the lady bug fert. Well I did till my local HEB(grocery store) stopped carring it. Pretty good stuff I think. I was wondering about the rest of thier products, but if it is good enough for you then it should work. This is why i like this site. People like you and DST,westly, doobie, and all the rest of old timers willing to share your knowledge. (Oh I mean old timers as in growers not age, ok some of you cats are up there i guess) LOL


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 1, 2013)

DST better the batteries dead than loss of a cable. I still cant find that sob. The last time i seen it it was in my camera bag. I let my ex borrow the camera a while back because the pits and paroeles was in town. She does a lot of volenteering for one of the local Pit groups. I hope she didnt loose it. Maybe i just put it somewhere to be safe and forgot where i put it.....thats never happened to a stoner befor right?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's what I've got for a mix:





Mixed with FFOF that has already been used once and:





with perlite added too.




Room looks full of great plants, as usual D!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 1, 2013)

how it hanging over here lads?all good i hope


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I was basing my call on the leaf burn pattern (looks like a cal/mg deficiency) and your comment about your ph being high. Dolomite will lower your ph and add cal/mg into your grow on an indoor grow. Use hydrated lime for your outdoor grows...or as a topping on your compost pile.  cof


Im pretty sure lime is a soil sweetener raising the ph. A great source of Ca but if Mg is needed I go with epsom salts. 



curious old fart said:


> You can't flush soil so please don't even try. All you'll do is eliminate your needed microbes. Just top dress the dolomite lime and water as needed. DOG pr0n coming up shortly.  cof



He is using a blend of synthetic nutes building up salt so that would be the only reason for a wee flush imo. 



Deephouser,
Just me, but I would leave it be, chill with the nutes for a bit and flush out some of that crud while your at it, and start adjusting the ph of your water. She will be ready for nutes again in a week. Also, I suggest using 1/2 the recommended dose by FF.


edit: also, I think that lower stuff is dying off from age/lack of light/crowded conditions.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Outstanding pr0n peeps  Im taking today off, been very very busy and me legs are tired.... My lungs get no time off though


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2013)

You know you're working hard when your legs are tired.

Have a good weekend peeps. I'm taking the day off too... my legs are tired too. (seriously)

Smoking on Chernobyl and Sour D today.  Good to see you drgrowshit.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 1, 2013)

A Little More Porn.

View attachment 2681367View attachment 2681368View attachment 2681369View attachment 2681371View attachment 2681372View attachment 2681373


----------



## deephouser (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks, whodat. I do know it is pretty crowded down there. Fortunately I have pretty good air flow, or it would be worse I'm sure. I've been thinking about supplementing with a couple compact CFLs down there. I think I'll do it. Would Epsom salts provide both the calcium and magnesium that I need? Also, is that blended into the water as I feed? It seemed like dolomite lime was something that I put on top of the soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Dolomite works best worked into the soil, IMO you don't need liming. All that little larf on the inside is something I would have gotten rid of from the start, that lil shiz ain't gonna be nothing but hash material.

the epsom salt is a Mg source, not saying you needed it, just saying. I mix it in the soil when I make the batch, but Mg deficiencies are generally fixed with a foliar application.


----------



## deephouser (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I've read about a lot of people removing that lower growth. It's been hard for me to make up my mind on that. Being my first grow, I kind of decided to just let it go natural (as natural as can be after a FIM attempt and later a topping). It's probably too late to be worthwhile removing it. And I was kind of expecting using it as hash material, so it won't be that bad if that's what it ends up being. Just learning a lot - thanks for the feedback.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

I know, its difficult removing any precious growth you've worked so hart to get  when trimming comes your mind may change lol


----------



## deephouser (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I think that will be a chore. Although for a first time grower, it will probably be a pleasant chore. For you more experienced growers...maybe not so much  I've still got another 6 weeks of 12/12, I think. Maybe more, maybe less. No idea...but that's my baseline target.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2013)

I am a popcorn fan!!! Nice snappers for bowls and great hash material! Something that you will learn growing over and over again is trying different things to see what suits your personal preference and goals for growing. Growing is a constant learning curve, one thing for sure deephouser, you are in the right place to learn!

Peace

FM


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2013)

I like ginormous buds. Less trimming and people think you are cool. haha

Mother in law visiting tomorrow for a week. 

Probably going to fire up a mini DWC soon.

Good to see you posting gigs.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

lmao, jig. GL with the visit, not that I think you need it,,, just saying I hope all goes well. 
I didn't know you like to get wet?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2013)

Is wayne brady gonna have to choke a bitch? HAHAHAHA it's a good day to laugh.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Its always a good day to laugh, Mr Jig


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 1, 2013)

lets all lol hahahahaha


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 1, 2013)

HOWDY MOTHER FUCKERS! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH, but on a more seriouse note, hi.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 1, 2013)

[youtube]_3_xsogVU3Q[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Howdy baby dro man (your a baby yet a man too? brain does not compute!) What you smoking on? Im puffing the usuals.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 1, 2013)

im not sure what the name of what im smoking on is, bought it. its good tastey and dank though. and that is quite contradicting isent it? it does roll off the tongue good though. so perhaps it means this man is as smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------



## Impman (Jun 1, 2013)

View attachment 2681771View attachment 2681772View attachment 2681772View attachment 2681773
1 600w HPS . Royal Gold Potting Mix with MG . No PHing, no added C02. Girl Scout Cookies. Week 1.5 flowering


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice and simple


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 1, 2013)

What up 6ers. Hope every one is ready for the weekend. Its been shitty weather here all week but is finally clearing up and I hope I can get out on the boat for a bit. Heres some pics of were my girls are at right now. They got a little nute burn last week when my ppms went a bit high for a few days. Just another week or so and they will be meeting my trimmers. P.S. The last three pics I used the flash. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Now serving *Order #420
*


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 1, 2013)

beautiful plants


----------



## clint mansel (Jun 1, 2013)

old 600w grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2013)

Holy cow clint. Those colas are HUUUUGE! 

Welcome out of the shadows.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad to be posting jig, I just get really busy during the summer. 

I hate the cold but I love the relaxing lol, it feels like it's go go go all the time...


----------



## clint mansel (Jun 1, 2013)

THX 







another time in my tent


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Yup, thats pretty nice right there


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 1, 2013)

welcome abroad clint, club 6 wher eit at!

neglected [email protected]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

You must like to smoke bowls in your grow room  Mine was getting there but not THAT bad haha. Was probably killing your cfm, eh?


----------



## james2500 (Jun 1, 2013)

man what is that nasty shit


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 1, 2013)

Happy Saturday nite. Couple shoots of my Purple Cookie Monster.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got back from a 4-hour hike with the wife out at Silver Falls State Park.
Took lots of pics and several segments of video.
Will go through it and pick out a few of the pics, and add them to some edited video footage to show you what we were up to on a perfect 1st day of June.
And got my plates & tags in the mail for my scooter, so need to get out and put them on it tonight (or tomorrow, as I'm too bushed to ride tonight).
Will try to have the video uploaded to youtube by late tonight or tomorrow and will link to it here in the 600, in case anyone's bored enough.








On the way to the park...






a crude map...






finger pointed at the "You are here" spot on the map...






They're always after me lucky charms!






The head of the South Falls...






zoomed in on some hikers about 1,000ft below us (300m)...






Those white specs on the right-side of the trail are people...






The South Falls...



























The South Falls again, with a zoom in on the hikers...



























A bridge over troubled waters...






On the way home...


----------



## james2500 (Jun 1, 2013)

nice....for Oregon anyways...hahha no that's a nice hike over there...we end up hiking around in the Gifford Pinchot near Mt St Helens a LOT...seeing as we live right next to her.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

Turned out to be a perfect day for a hike, AND it also turned out to be State Park Day (June 1st) so there was no fee for a day pass to hike.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2013)

Super cool pics doob. Thanks for showing us. Looks like a great day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

If the weather isn't too crap this summer I'm hoping we get out there twice a month for some full day hikes, and work up to hikes from open to close (8-am to 9-pm) before the summer is over.
We didn't even see but a few percent of the trails in the park, and only one of the 7 falls, so lots left to see.

And will be fun even when the weather isn't "nice", as I love the outdoors in any manner I happen to be in.


----------



## punker (Jun 1, 2013)

Ive been listening to NUFAN since 94 - this is my shit, FAT is the shit


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You must like to smoke bowls in your grow room  Mine was getting there but not THAT bad haha. Was probably killing your cfm, eh?



its true, many bowls. air flow is real nice now, things be keeping cooler easier :] 
due to my setup, its how things gotta roll :]


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

Amazing pics Doobie, looked like a fab day out, just my sort of thing (believe it or not). Last night was a big crash out and snore on the couch, which was probably a blessing as we started watching a film with Michael Douglas in it, guy does my tits in most of the time). He just seems to play Michael Douglas in all his films. I woke up and made a comment about the film and the wife was like, "this is already the next film stupid", I blame the beer! lmao.

Anyway, i was down at the Grey Area smoking before my barnet chop, the usual Saturday crew was in along with my Politician friend from the US. (Jig knows who I am talking about). They are all into Dabbing now. I dabbed some of my Erl. It's strange, dabbing (even with erl) seems to give you a bit of an instant head rush. Strange as the erl when smoked in a bong gives me a nice warm flush through my body, dabbing it with a rig is more like an explosion to the head. I wonder what heating at those high temps does to (us/it)? Just an observation.

Peace and SUNNY SUNDAYS for the winski! It's a day out on the roof terrace for the Little yins - already chilling outside they be

DST


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 1, 2013)

since imip i might go take some pics of Scotland for yas in the 6s


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

We LOVE Scotland!!!!!!!!! (well I do, I loved it sooo much I moved away from it, lol) I really do miss it though. You'll struggle to find friendlier people.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2013)

A video from msn about how mj can prevent or heal brain damage http://news.msn.com/science-technology/study-touts-medical-benefits-of-marijuanas-main-ingredient  cof


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 1, 2013)

DST pm me where your from plz as ithink not far from where i am?lol im goingto take my dogs to the woods (the only ones in thecitylol soill need to watch what im taking pics off lol


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2013)

well only got to get the soil yesterday because the missus has a summit ear drum and lost her balance and keep felling sick, says its like when your drunk and the rooms spinning,,,, 

so had to stay home and look after her after the walk in center... but like i say got soil so its only going to the fower room to pot up for a bit today so should get that done and will be back with the updates


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 1, 2013)

hey crew, just checking out everyones grows, and had to say what's up!!! got a bx1 pushing 4 feet tall outside and bushy. same with casey jones. smelly fingerz is catching up to. looks really sativia looking? all man


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well only got to get the soil yesterday because the missus has a summit ear drum and lost her balance and keep felling sick, says its like when your drunk and the rooms spinning,,,,
> 
> so had to stay home and look after her after the walk in center... but like i say got soil so its only going to the fower room to pot up for a bit today so should get that done and will be back with the updates


That sucks man, my brother had that problem and it drove him nuts cause it lasted for like a week. Hope your lady feels better!

Peace
FM


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 2, 2013)

think i have a mag deficiency?what do you guys recomend


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2013)

cheers fm ii shes been asleep most the time in the house she seems a lot better when she is waking up but says she doesnt feel any better


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

something micro not quite right there drgrowshit. I often use a micro wash with all the goodies in there, like mg, ca, zn, fe, Mo, etc...

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

I've sacked that messaging shite mate, as well just posting, lol, it's as private anyway, lol. And if you come from Scotland you probably are not far from where I use to be
East coast originally, Leith, Edinburgh, then spent quite a bit of time in the Kingdom, then Glasgow for a good number of years, so I am a kind of all over Scotland type of bru.


drgrowshit said:


> DST pm me where your from plz as ithink not far from where i am?lol im goingto take my dogs to the woods (the only ones in thecitylol soill need to watch what im taking pics off lol


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2013)

well this is whats going in the flower room today 2 purple kush and a bb psycho killer lemon pheno from don 

the 1st pic is the bb pk lemon 
2nd is 1 of the p kush 
3rd is the other p kush 

im going to take 3 cuts of each the p kush to try in my diy cloner and 2 cuts of the bb pk in wool so i no they will deffo work as only one of this strain not really bothered about keeping the p kushdidnt look much my last go with it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2013)

DST said:


> I've sacked that messaging shite mate, as well just posting, lol, it's as private anyway, lol. And if you come from Scotland you probably are not far from where I use to be
> East coast originally, Leith, Edinburgh, then spent quite a bit of time in the Kingdom, then Glasgow for a good number of years, so I am a kind of all over Scotland type of bru.


Heh, here's a place in Indianapolis, Indiana, USA called "Bru Burger Bar":

*http://www.bruonmass.com/

*








*

Here's their beer list:
(the prices to the right are in US dollars, so would 2/3 listed price for euros)

http://www.bruonmass.com/wp-content/themes/bru/files/bru-burger-bar-beer-menu.pdf

*


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 2, 2013)

Its a full house in there. Everyone is looking pretty.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2013)

Hit the balloon and wine festival today with the fam


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

pdf viewer is being a knob jokey and not loading th menu

looks cool supchaka.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2013)

DST said:


> pdf viewer is being a knob jokey and not loading th menu
> 
> looks cool supchaka.


Here are the screen captures:


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2013)

The Bruery! That is where I spent the 420 holiday!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2013)

Check out the oddball seedlings:

Mulanje Freebie x Mozambique Poison Freebie #8 - triple:




Ace of Spades #9 Pink seedling:




I love these babies!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 2, 2013)

There we go troops a wee bit ofscotland for yas
DST for you lol do ya miss it,im not far from fife but im no fifer lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 2, 2013)

Here i recognize those woods lol. I'm with you drg, I'm in fife but ain't no fifer. Rather be a lifer than a fifer eh lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 2, 2013)

lol you took the words out my mouth,fifes like the moon no atmisfeer i cant spell it ether lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 2, 2013)

Its cos it's full of tiny villages, the villagers are all up their own arses. I'm not bad where i am, but in the big citys in fife they all talk like they've got a mouth full of fritter roll lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 2, 2013)

when the mrs gives you the green light give is a shout


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 2, 2013)

I will do mate cheers. I'm working on her everyday hoping she'll get pissed off with me and say yes lol


----------



## Javadog (Jun 2, 2013)

First Oregon, the Fife....does anyone look for mushrooms? 

What foray possibilities! I'd be down in the dirt.

:0)

JD


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2013)

well potted them up into 10 ltrs but only forgot me camera so pics to come tomorow


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2682386View attachment 2682387think i have a mag deficiency?what do you guys recomend


I dunno, looks like nute burn to me


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> First Oregon, the Fife....does anyone look for mushrooms?
> 
> What foray possibilities! I'd be down in the dirt.
> 
> ...


We have a Fife here in Washington State, and a Kelso just up the road from us. The Fife here is just the urban sprawl of Seattle, which I think is a cool town, actually from Olympia(anyone here from Greece? ha) to Seattle it's one big bloated parking lot. We do a lot of shrooming here, chanterelles, morels, oh and psilocybin and amanitas....I don't eat the magic ones anymore but the amanitas are beautiful.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 2, 2013)

*chanterelles, morels*

:homerdrool:


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 2, 2013)

Man what a bad ass Sunday. I have AC again!!! In texas it is mandatory to have. I have a good buzz going this morning. My babies are looking like they are ready to go into a bigger pot today. Ok just to the standard solo cup. They are about 2 weeks old, with the exception of the Lemon skunk whick i had to pop another as the first one went to the big garden in the sky. So it is only one week old. I have them in the little shot glass like solo cup right now with seedling mix. No nutes yet and none in the mix. They are under 8 CFLs. Once I get them in the standard size solo then i will start hardening them for the 600 MH. I normally do all my vegging under CFL and T5, but the flower room is empty and just begging to be used. That way I can get them big and sexed and ready for the HPS. I plan to keep mothers like i did last time and clone from them. Hopefully I wont need to shut down anytime soon. Family drama caused it before. That and my little crumbs are quickly depleating so need to get something going ASAP. This will be the first time i am out of weed in a few years. Not bad me thinks for being shut down for almost a year. That is not just me smoking either. I hooked up friends and stuff like like. I dont sell it is strickly for personal use. Man nice to grow your own stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> A video from msn about how mj can prevent or heal brain damage http://news.msn.com/science-technology/study-touts-medical-benefits-of-marijuanas-main-ingredient  cof


For some dumb ass reason I cant watch the vid  It must be true though, because Iv damaged this lil brain of mine pretty good and Im doing alright lol



supchaka said:


> Hit the balloon and wine festival today with the fam


Those ballon festivals are so much fun! Love it!



justlearning73 said:


> Man what a bad ass Sunday. I have AC again!!! In texas it is mandatory to have. I have a good buzz going this morning. My babies are looking like they are ready to go into a bigger pot today. Ok just to the standard solo cup. They are about 2 weeks old, with the exception of the Lemon skunk whick i had to pop another as the first one went to the big garden in the sky. So it is only one week old. I have them in the little shot glass like solo cup right now with seedling mix. No nutes yet and none in the mix. They are under 8 CFLs. Once I get them in the standard size solo then i will start hardening them for the 600 MH. I normally do all my vegging under CFL and T5, but the flower room is empty and just begging to be used. That way I can get them big and sexed and ready for the HPS. I plan to keep mothers like i did last time and clone from them. Hopefully I wont need to shut down anytime soon. Family drama caused it before. That and my little crumbs are quickly depleating so need to get something going ASAP. This will be the first time i am out of weed in a few years. Not bad me thinks for being shut down for almost a year. That is not just me smoking either. I hooked up friends and stuff like like. I dont sell it is strickly for personal use. Man nice to grow your own stuff.



Hey good to hear your ac is back on! You def need it in TX  
lol the big garden in the sky,,, I sent a few up there! 

And yesh, homegrown ftmfw! I ran out recently,,, but an extremely generous friend of mine helped me out with a good bit of the chron chron. I will be taking care of them when I am better off. Im a very generous person at heart, but its hard to share what you dont have  



ello 600  got a good bit of rain last night, perfect sleeping weather  abut 20 minutes before the storm hit I sat out in the back pasture (pitch black) and smoked on a fat bowl while watching the light show... so fukin amazing.

Well I took yesterday off and slept late today,,, I got some shiz to do today though  Later.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 2, 2013)

i just read somewhere about a fatal hot airballon accident, 8 killed or something.

Edit : you'll never catch me in one on the ground or in the air.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Whodat so you got rain too huh? Yeah we got some last night as well. Not sure when it came through I was out. Yeah I belive in paying it forward. But as you said hard to do when you have nothing. I hope you get your stuff taken care of today. I get to deal with some family drama in a bit when my daughter gets here. Not looking forward to this. You tell them and you tell them and they still dont listen and then come crying to you when it does as you said it would. Oh to be young and know everything again.....


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 2, 2013)

I got my Co2 up and running last night. Temporary setup because I need a new exhaust fan but I just pulled the ducting out of wqhere it exited the room and let it dump into my veg room. The AC unit is in the veg area so it's cooling the air that gets heated by the light before it goes back into the flower room. Timer on for 15min and off for 90 or something likie that is how it site right now and the PPM is fluctuating between 1000 and 1200. I'll dial it in better after replacing the fan but I need some $$ before buying one.

edit: I covered the intake and exhaust vents with some reflective materiual I had left over and taped them up so it's as sealed as it's going to get, lol.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 2, 2013)

Dez, you sir, are officially at BALLER STATUS! lol

Jonny has some flower pics at the beginning of week 5 >>> . I got a Dehumidifier off craigslist for $100 and the bastard didn't work a lick so I thought I was going to be screwed but the guy actually made it right and swapped it out for a new unit. And let me tell you the best part - he gave me $20 back out of my original $100. TOTALLY restored my faith in humanity at large!

Today is the first day in 4 weeks that I actually separated 3 of the plants from the canopy madness so that I could zip tie and stake up some lanky branches that weren't getting ideal exposure from my light. I also trimmed some bullshit branches off the bottom that just annoyed me. I know, I know...you're not suppose to trim this late in flower but jonny's tent is at max capacity and then some so it had to be done. She likes it rough anyways gigiddy gigiddy goo 

Anyhow, enough hot air....here comes the HOT pics >>



and kitten holdin shit on lock down


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2013)

Why do I wake up early every day man must no av got run cream smelly berry from the don to be filling the bowl up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

what do you make of the second lot compared to the first? that's the winner i picked of the 3 for reveg which i've forgotten to water..... ballache. i crossed the smelly cherry stud to both but i reckon the #3 will be the better


----------



## deephouser (Jun 2, 2013)

Gave'em a flush for the salt build up. It was pretty thick, I'm sure. I rinsed off the smart lots from the outside in prior to a flush with PJ's water. A teaspoon of vinegar put it at about 6.2. Will have to check again when I feed, but will probably wait a week for nutes


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

Evening 6! Just stopping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. 

Doing pretty good hear, just ordered myself a new hood, tired of this damn cool tube 

Here's what I got. Tell me what you guys think

http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-Sun-Superwide-R-SW6-ADJ-Adjustable/dp/B004KPKAX8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370233459&sr=8-3&keywords=air+cooled+reflector


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here are the screen captures:


4.5 quid for a broon ale 

balloon festival looks mad chaka, flying at night in one must be sweet to look down at the city tho.

EDIT: duvel at 11 euro. for a coke can sized bottle. that's insane. was the burger gold leaf encrusted?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Evening 6! Just stopping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> Doing pretty good hear, just ordered myself a new hood, tired of this damn cool tube
> 
> ...


Doesn't look too bad to me. It shouldn't be that hard to weld some metal and make a hood, but who knows?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Doesn't look too bad to me. It shouldn't be that hard to weld some metal and make a hood, but who knows?


LOL ya who knows, I had a amazon gift card so I figured I'd use it. Got a new digilux bulb and a hood. 

Always good to have back ups


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2013)

deephouser said:


> Gave'em a flush for the salt build up. It was pretty thick, I'm sure. I rinsed off the smart lots from the outside in prior to a flush with PJ's water. A teaspoon of vinegar put it at about 6.2. Will have to check again when I feed, but will probably wait a week for nutes


Every time I feed my plants they get flushed with plain water that I pH between 5.8 - 6.0. I wait a half hour later and run my nute mix through them; aka Making It Rain


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL ya who knows, I had a amazon gift card so I figured I'd use it. Got a new digilux bulb and a hood.
> 
> Always good to have back ups


I've had good luck with some amazon stuff. I got a digital 400 watt ballast off there. It has been more reliable than another brand I've used.... It was cheap as hell for a ballast, two bulbs, and a batwing reflector. It came from ledwholesalers off amazon.

Been running like 3 years non stop too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

What ballast was it? Cuz I was looking at getting another 600. 

and usually the cheap shit outlasts the expensive shit lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

There are other ballast combos on there for a lot cheaper now. I just got this for my mother/clone vegging area. 


This what I bought. I think it was like $120 when I bought it a few years back.... http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-GYO2002-4-Piece-Hydroponic-Reflector/dp/B003810CVA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1370235898&sr=8-4&keywords=led+wholesalers+hps


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2013)

Couldn't really tell difference haha maybe first was a bit smoother, unless this is cos its my first of day it's gave me that thickly itch on the throat


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

A lot of dumb fuckers left the blue film on the reflector and acted like it was the companies fault that they didn't know to peel it off. I always read reviews to see if the product is junk, or if people are idiots. If you've ever bought like plexi glass, sheet metal etc it comes with a film to keep the shine intact right? hahaha.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> There are other ballast combos on there for a lot cheaper now. I just got this for my mother/clone vegging area.
> 
> 
> This what I bought. I think it was like $120 when I bought it a few years back.... http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-GYO2002-4-Piece-Hydroponic-Reflector/dp/B003810CVA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1370235898&sr=8-4&keywords=led+wholesalers+hps


Thanks bro, I'll take a look and see. I want another 6 but funds are tight now so don't wanna spend a lot but yet don't want shit either.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> A lot of dumb fuckers left the blue film on the reflector and acted like it was the companies fault that they didn't know to peel it off. I always read reviews to see if the product is junk, or if people are idiots. If you've ever bought like plexi glass, sheet metal etc it comes with a film to keep the shine intact right? hahaha.



Yeah, I was redoing this ladies 8k flower set-up and all the hoods had that film left on them lol I guess people just dont notice?


Hey there Gigs and crew  Ima get high and go to sleep...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

But heres some pr0n first.

Blue Pit.... Why whodat,,, why do you do these things to yourself.... Shes a big girl.







Over 3 feet in diameter.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah, I was redoing this ladies 8k flower set-up and all the hoods had that film left on them lol I guess people just dont notice?
> 
> 
> Hey there Gigs and crew  Ima get high and go to sleep...


Yeah, the reviews talk about plastic burning smell. Yeah, when you leave plastic 2 inches from a 200 degree bulb bad shit is gonna happen im sure.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, the reviews talk about plastic burning smell. Yeah, when you leave plastic 2 inches from a 200 degree bulb bad shit is gonna happen im sure.


lol well after seeing some of the grows on riu from some people, the leaving the plastic on is very believable...


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2013)

whodat that is a beast cant wait to see the flowers off her


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well good night 6, time for me to go get some sleep and pass the time. My new hood and bulb will be here Tuesday, thank you amazon prime


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Couldn't really tell difference haha maybe first was a bit smoother, unless this is cos its my first of day it's gave me that thickly itch on the throat


spose it is the sae strain eh, i can't remember if you got short cure or the same as first lot i was in such a rush to get to ya. or a mix of both. fuck knows as long as your baked man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 3, 2013)

Monster pitt you got there whodat! Ive got one of my Pineapple clones thats now 3/4 filled tent, i have her in a 10 ltr pale but going to have to up it and move light's to top and hope she stops growing soooooo much. As soon as i get this DOG out the way ( flushing ) ill be able to get decent snaps of her, just now more Hash pRon.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning erry-one.......


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Errybody in the club gettin tipsy.

Midnight bowls here. 

That hood looks nice gigs.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

Got the midwifey in half hour Get to hear Ickles heart beat, yippeeee!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 3, 2013)

Just Biff Tanner'd a joint and am watching some toons.
Hope all are well out there!


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 3, 2013)

cant sleep up smokin a joint, see if i cant get back to bed.


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 3, 2013)

whats up club 6 I was jus needing a lil advice on how many plants I can keep happy in a 5x5x8 flowering room under a Apollo 600 cool tube an 400 actual cfl watts I have had 5 bag seeds flowering for 14 days today and they seem to love it  I also started flowering a x line big bud x white widow today so that brings my total to 6 with lots of room to spare .  any thoughts are welcomed because I have 1x power Africa 1x more big bud x white widow an 3x iced grapefruit in my veg room that would like to flower soon if possible


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey bru, welcome to the six. Well the general rule of thumb is, "if you can see the floor, you are doing it wrong". So I would be getting a few more of those girls in veg to max out the footprint your lights are creating! looks like you got plenty space to spare.....


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 3, 2013)

DST im feeling lucky having u reply an thank u for welcoming me to the club . an yes I have plenty of walking room but I was a lil worried 5x5 was gonna be to much


----------



## budolskie (Jun 3, 2013)

well the pics i needed from yesterday the 3 i pottted up and added to the flower room and couple of the 3 thats been in for 22 days today


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

Better to be struggling for room rather than making your floor hot!

Nice Budolskie, coming along there. Frostyness on leaves showing through.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

hahah i just said the same thing in buds journal, you see floor your doing it wrong! hahaa


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning all. Man some nice looking ladies being shown in here. DST congrates on getting to hear the babies heart beat. Right about then you start to turn to mr softy. LOL Nothing much to report on my end of things.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

If you can see the floor your doing it wrong. lmao  Sounds about right! 
Id say it all depends on what your genetics do (I know nothing about the ones you mentioned) and how much time you have to veg,,,,,,, figure that out and it will give you a much better idea of how many plants you can cram in there.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe will go in smaller pots next time so I can put more in more often


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 3, 2013)

Javadog said:


> First Oregon, the Fife....does anyone look for mushrooms?
> 
> What foray possibilities! I'd be down in the dirt.
> 
> ...


dont say acid or sorts to me just in from first time on it never again but was good change lol £10 for 4 ?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> But heres some pr0n first.
> 
> Blue Pit.... Why whodat,,, why do you do these things to yourself.... Shes a big girl.
> 
> ...


ughm.....
drops mic


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 3, 2013)

Devastating news today - My girls are infested with fucking spider mites!


I'm beginning week 5 of flower and I just noticed webs on some of my buds. Is there anything I can do to save my harvest?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Drop temps, rais humidity, spray them down with cold water regularly, remove heavily infested growth/plants, introduce predators or plan to use a miticide. Make them as uncomfy as possible.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Why does this never happen to me? 

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/pot-delivery-marijuana-fedex-box-134825415.html


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Why does this never happen to me?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/pot-delivery-marijuana-fedex-box-134825415.html


No shit! He could of turned it into me, I'm sure I could of put it to better use then the po po would


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Devastating news today - My girls are infested with fucking spider mites!
> 
> 
> I'm beginning week 5 of flower and I just noticed webs on some of my buds. Is there anything I can do to save my harvest?


Here you go bro, have fun 

Soap & Water - Mix a dilute solution of non anti-bacterial dish soap and water, and spray (fine mist) the leaves of your plant, particularly the underside where the mites like to live. May require multiple applications depending on how well you can cover each individual leaf of the plant. Make sure to rinse off the leaves with plain water 20 minutes after spraying in order to prevent the soap from clogging up the stomata on the leaves, which will stunt plant growth if not cared for.


Soap & Water Plus Version 1 - Gather 1/4 cup baking soda, 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar, 1 tablespoon lemon juice, 2 drops dish detergent & 1/4 teaspoon epsom salt. Take one cup of hot water to dissolve epsom salts and pour into a clean 2 liter container with the rest of the ingredients. Add water to fill to 48 ounces (a 2 liter bottle will be 3/4 full) and shake well. Put into a spray bottle and cover your soil/medium with plastic. With the lights off, mist the plant all over concentrating on the underside of leaves. Wait 20 minutes and sprits off with clean fresh water, shaking as much water off the plant as you can. Solution is alkaline and rinsing is important in order to remove mites and eggs, and to prevent the solution from burning the plant leaves. Test on a small portion of the plant and wait 24 hours to observe before dousing the whole thing. If you see plant damage, dilute with more plain water and test again. 


Soap & Water Plus Version 2 - Gather 1/2 cup baking soda, 1 cup vinegar, 3 tablespoons lemon juice, 2 drops dish soap, mix and dilute with plain water to 40 fluid ounces. Use in the same manner as Version 1. Shown to work both indoor and out, with success on spider mites, thrips, aphids, clover mites, grass gnats and mosquitos.


Soap & Water Variations - Since all plants will have varying degrees of sensitivity to these sprays, you can try to create your own by mixing water with a small amount of dish soap, as well as garlic, cinnamon, clove oil and lemon juice.


Rubbing Alcohol - This poisonous liquid can kill mites and evaporate relatively quickly in order to reduce harm to plants. Varying degrees of success have been reported with solutions ranging from 1:3 (light) to 1:1 (strong) ratios of rubbing alcohol to water.


Predatory Mites - These mites do not feed on plants but on other mites. Predatory mites can be mail-ordered from a horticultural warehouse or purchased online from gardening vendors. Three of the most common mites used to kill and control spider mites include Phytoseiulus persimilis, Metaseiulus occidentalis, and Phytoseiulus longpipes. The Phytoseiulus persimilis variety is nice because these guys cannibalizes on themselves after eating the problem mites, thereby reducing their own population naturally after they've finished their work. Phytoseiulus longpipes can stand higher temperatures, so if your grow space is above 89°F, you should try to find this variety.


Miticides - When all else has failed, miticides will be one of the most effective forms of spider mite treatment. You should generally try not to use these more than necessary, as they are considerably more toxic than all of the above treatments, and can also cause resistant strains of mites if used repeatedly over time on the same population of mites.


Pyrethrins are natural organic compounds that provide potent insecticidal activity. While pyrethrins are slightly toxic, they are not very dangerous to humans and have been used as an organic crop dusting agent in agricultural farmling as well as indoor agriculture for some time. You can also find them in some shampoos designed to remove lice/ticks from humans and pets. Riptide 5.0% Pyrethrin is a common solution that works well.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

There was a mayor who got some weed sent to him, cops bust in his house kill his 1 or 2 lab dogs and then realize its the mayors house. Another lady had two guys show up looking for their weed. This has to be getting to be a big issue for cops. Stoners sending weed, wait for it, and then go snatch it off the peoples porch. It pisses me off that they shot that dudes dogs too, he said the one dog was shot, and then the other one was running away and they shot it too...


----> fucked up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berwyn_Heights,_Maryland_mayor's_residence_drug_raid


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Speaking of Popo... just had the sheriff helicopter circling above my house. Always a good time. Not like I'm in danger of getting popped, just not a good feeling knowing something is going on in the neighborhood that makes that necessary. I enjoy it in winter when nothings going on up here lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

dirty birds. I was in jail with a guy that was offered 13 years for possession of a lb of weed... ridiculous.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

For real... someone shoots a dog as it runs away is going to have to pay some sort of penance in the afterlife.

Game 7 tonight. Anyone watch basketball? It should be a hell of a game.

peace to the 6ers!!! Long live the 600!!!

I'm lit.   :


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> For real... someone shoots a dog as it runs away is going to have to pay some sort of penance in the afterlife.
> 
> Game 7 tonight. Anyone watch basketball? It should be a hell of a game.
> 
> ...


No cable, but I'll keep an eye on the score via online. Got rid of cable when I realized I pay $150 for the 6 channels I actually watch or whatever it is.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, same here. We pay like $80 so I can watch, yeah, about 6 channels. I'm still paying though, too many sports.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, same here. We pay like $80 so I can watch, yeah, about 6 channels. I'm still paying though, too many sports.


I tried turning mine off but my boys weren't having none of that lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, same here. We pay like $80 so I can watch, yeah, about 6 channels. I'm still paying though, too many sports.


Pretty much the only thing I miss. I'm watching a baseball game right now online though. I liked BBC channel, science, hbo, etc. Basically stuff that costs a lot to get.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

I watch F1 and that's in the big package. I could get it online, but it's a pain and I can't tivo and such. I would pay them $40 a month for access to only F1, nascar, and playoff stick and ball sports. They'll figure it out someday. This 24 hour cable cycle shit is on the way out (i think/ i hope). Give us the programming we want and leave the 95% of the rest of it out. I hate that I'm employing people who make the fucking kardashian shows. I don't want to. sigh Bigger issues in the world, but it heats me up paying so much for so little.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I watch F1 and that's in the big package. I could get it online, but it's a pain and I can't tivo and such. I would pay them $40 a month for access to only F1, nascar, and playoff stick and ball sports. They'll figure it out someday. This 24 hour cable cycle shit is on the way out (i think/ i hope). Give us the programming we want and leave the 95% of the rest of it out. I hate that I'm employing people who make the fucking kardashian shows. I don't want to. sigh Bigger issues in the world, but it heats me up paying so much for so little.


I know 30+ year old people watching mtv reality shows n shit. My buddy would sit there watching that crap and I would just talk shit the entire time. Its so, so, so fucking stupid.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I know 30+ year old people watching mtv reality shows n shit. My buddy would sit there watching that crap and I would just talk shit the entire time. Its so, so, so fucking stupid.


I had some friends that would die for Jersey Shore and shit, I'm like are you fucking kidding me guys...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

My ex girlfriend. Can't tell you how many episodes of Real World vs. Road Rules all stars.(or whatever that gay shit was on MTV) Fucking johnny mosely hosting... what a tool. We were 22 at the time. I'm pretty sure she's moved on by now.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My ex girlfriend. Can't tell you how many episodes of Real World vs. Road Rules all stars.(or whatever that gay shit was on MTV) Fucking johnny mosely hosting... what a tool. We were 22 at the time. I'm pretty sure she's moved on by now.


That's whats crazy man. That real world bs is what started it all. I've known this one girl for like 25 years and she is still watching this shit. I didn't even know it was still on TV. She is like 35 years old for fuck sake. Says she can't get enough of it... Shes a good girl, but man.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My ex girlfriend. Can't tell you how many episodes of Real World vs. Road Rules all stars.(or whatever that gay shit was on MTV) Fucking johnny mosely hosting... what a tool. We were 22 at the time. I'm pretty sure she's moved on by now.


Or so you think she's moved on, little do you know she's a jwookie and jwa or whatever die hard fan.........


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Talk about beating a dead horse. I honestly think Real world the first season was ground breaking television. And pretty much all 'reality tv' has gone downhill from there. There are some good concepts for them, but it's not real. I think it would be kinda cool to actually see what some of these shows are based on... but it's just scripted bs.

I also have serious thoughts on laugh tracks. I honestly feel that the laugh track being popularized was the beginning of the end for the thinking (or nonthinking) masses.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here you go bro, have fun
> 
> Soap & Water - Mix a dilute solution of non anti-bacterial dish soap and water, and spray (fine mist) the leaves of your plant, particularly the underside where the mites like to live. May require multiple applications depending on how well you can cover each individual leaf of the plant. Make sure to rinse off the leaves with plain water 20 minutes after spraying in order to prevent the soap from clogging up the stomata on the leaves, which will stunt plant growth if not cared for.
> 
> ...


Well I unfortunately got your advice after I was advised by a friend to use azamax....I took each plant out and hosed the fuck out of them with a fine mist on the undersides of the leaves and allover the tops. I put a fan on each plant to completely dry them off again prior to putting them back in the tent. Hopefully the azamax will have fixed this little problem.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

There's a 2 hour response time on the 6 johnny. You gotta give us at least that long before venturing into uncharted waters.

But seriously, hope the plants are alright. That really really sucks.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Well I unfortunately got your advice after I was advised by a friend to use azamax....I took each plant out and hosed the fuck out of them with a fine mist on the undersides of the leaves and allover the tops. I put a fan on each plant to completely dry them off again prior to putting them back in the tent. Hopefully the azamax will have fixed this little problem.


I've had really bad luck with azamax, it didn't kill my mites it just slowed them down and then it created a super army of spider mites that were resistant to the shit


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

What you know about baby skunks.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've had really bad luck with azamax, it didn't kill my mites it just slowed them down and then it created a super army of spider mites that were resistant to the shit


I've got another bug juice that will go into the root zone and if the azamax doesn't keep shit under control I'm going to try mighty wash. If I have to spray these fuckers down every other day, then that's the way it will be. I wish I had noticed this shit earlier before they started making webs in my buds but if worse comes to worse, jonny will just have to hash oil it up. I was actually planning to QWISO half my harvest anyways so I guess the spider mites just made certain of that....I never thought I'd wish I only had fungus gnats lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

I know that they stink..........

Isn't it weird we can't stand a skunk but we want our weed to reek of it lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I know that they stink..........
> 
> Isn't it weird we can't stand a skunk but we want our weed to reek of it lol


Ever smell skunk smell up close and personal? It smells like burnt tires, rotten onions, and I don't even know.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Ever smell skunk smell up close and personal? It smells like burnt tires, rotten onions, and I don't even know.


I've been on the receiving end of the skunk lol. so to answer your question yes I have lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Iv also used azamax, but like gigs said they came back with vengeance. You should also pull all those webs off or use the vacuum cleaner. I have mite trauma,,, being preventative is KEY. 


I could't agree more on the TV convo... Yeah, that laugh track kills it for me... I wouldn't need to be told when to laugh if the show was actually funny/clever.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Ever smell skunk smell up close and personal? It smells like burnt tires, rotten onions, and I don't even know.





giggles26 said:


> I've been on the receiving end of the skunk lol. so to answer your question yes I have lol



Oh man its soooo bad! My dog got sprayed like 10 feet from me, and he got it all over me,,, I was very drunk and extremely ready to crash, last cig of the night,,,, what a mess. 

Gig, wow, im glad your still with us lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep I'm still here in the 6 lol. Just been really busy lately. 

Is it time to retire and grown dank all the time yet? Jesus I wish.

Speaking of being with us, where has wormdrive been?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've been on the receiving end of the skunk lol. so to answer your question yes I have lol


That shit is nasty man. I got off work one night like 11pm and my dog just took off chasing a skunk. I had to go to the store and get baking soda and hydrogen peroxide. It stopped the smell, but the residual smell was just horrible. Don't believe that tomato juice bull shit. The peroxide/baking soda worked wonders but the smell just wreaked. I thought my clothes were going to smell of it honestly.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That shit is nasty man. I got off work one night like 11pm and my dog just took off chasing a skunk. I had to go to the store and get baking soda and hydrogen peroxide. It stopped the smell, but the residual smell was just horrible. Don't believe that tomato juice bull shit. The peroxide/baking soda worked wonders but the smell just wreaked. I thought my clothes were going to smell of it honestly.


Haha ya tomato juice doesn't do shit other then turn you red and then you smell like a bottle of v8 with a hint of skunk, yum!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats why you use tomato PASTE. 


Jig, im too scared to "like" that pic.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> I've got another bug juice that will go into the root zone and if the azamax doesn't keep shit under control I'm going to try mighty wash. If I have to spray these fuckers down every other day, then that's the way it will be. I wish I had noticed this shit earlier before they started making webs in my buds but if worse comes to worse, jonny will just have to hash oil it up. I was actually planning to QWISO half my harvest anyways so I guess the spider mites just made certain of that....I never thought I'd wish I only had fungus gnats lol


As a veteran of the spider mite wars, I highly recommend fertilome Triple Action Plus II. It's organic and to fully rid yourself of mites you need to thoroughly clean your grow area and spray your plants every 3 days for three sessions to eliminate their life cycle. You can spray until day of harvest.  cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Spider mites can kiss my ass, get off my lovely bitches you damn things


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Couldn't have said it better myself, lol.




cof, iv heard good things about fertlome. I'll use it if I have a problem,,,, I got lots of bugs out here it's a mirical I don't have an issue.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dude it's the same way here whodat. It's like bug central station.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

My method has been dont kill any bugs because they might be good bugs lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> My method has been dont kill any bugs because they might be good bugs lol


I was just typing this^^^^thinking about it,i need to add some mantis to the grow


----------



## budolskie (Jun 3, 2013)

Early again 1 creamy blue berry to get up to then roll on 10 haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

genuity said:


> I was just typing this^^^^thinking about it,i need to add some mantis to the grow


Or a lizard, that will probably eat the mantis,,, never mind.... Good bugs ftw.



Hey bud, good morning... always waking and baking and sixing.




I was watching this doc called "the pyramid code" for a few hrs,,, crazy stuff,,, amazing stuff!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good night guys, time to go get some sleep.

Gotta big day tomorrow, gotta hang my new hood and put in my new bulb and switch some fans around and transplanting, hmm yep giggles is gonna be busy tomorrow.

Peace


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 3, 2013)

Tellin u guys sns217 fuckin rocks mites world .....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 3, 2013)

hey good day today, the weed fairey stop by today, and dropped off my bb seeds, deep psycho, and some other strains. time warp, lady cane, kc haze, kandy kush, kc crystal paradise.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 3, 2013)

Took nearly FOREVER to convert and edit it all together (Windows Movie Maker has severe limitations), but finally have a vid of the hike from Saturday:

[video=youtube;dSk4WKus84s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSk4WKus84s[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2013)

And was tooling around ebay a few minutes ago and came across a service manual for my scooter:









...so, I bought it!








Should be here between June 7th and June 14th.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2013)

Do you have to pay to get into places like that Doobie? Looks like a nice day out with your lady.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's $5 for a day pass, and they also rent tent sites for $19 if you bring your own tent, and for $39 a day you can rent a "rustic cabin".
They have a food stand, picnic areas & tables, livery & stables for horse riders, and RV parking with hookups for power.
Looking forward to more trail walking, and will work on getting better pictures over time.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 4, 2013)

nice pics.....i like trail walking too


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 4, 2013)

DST need your help here.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/661882-breeders-boutique-grow-3.html


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 4, 2013)

i have a beautiful CJ growing, all my Dogs are growing, I now have a confirmed 16 females .... i gotta get new batteries for my camera, and my kids keep tearing my cameras up. It seems tho if i keep the temp around 72 degrees F and 75 degrees F, the Dogs love it, at night i let it drop to like 65 or 62, The CJ seems to still thrive in 80 degrees, but my dogs dont like the 80 degree weather as much, they seem to like cooler temps. Oh yea and yes the Dog Bx1 i got all turned female so they musta been femenized. i still have like 5-10 dogs i havent germinated yet, along with southern charm and CJ. I coulda used better soil, but i didnt next grow after this will be with all foxfarm soil, and nutes. I havent gave them any nutes this time so far. Dont know what to give them yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

So thats where you have been Doobie! Thanks for putting it together, Im buffering the vid right now.... everything is slow out in the country especially the internet.
Lovely pictures 


Well, I take a couple days off and now I have an unbelievable amount of things that need to be done... Life is good.



Hey mac. You could make your own soil that is much better than FFOF,,, and more bang for your buck,, and you get to say you made your own soil and it grows kick ass plants. Thats if your into doing such things...
FFOF is "watered down" IMO. Yeah you see all that shit on the list of ingredients (which is a great fucking list) but they must put such tiny amounts of those amendments in because otherwise it would be a water only soil from start to finish,,,, THEN the price would be somewhat justifiable. 
And if I may suggest, putting your camera in high places hehe. 


righty roo... pancakes, coffee, and MVK lets get this day started.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 4, 2013)

acually my girl started a small compost pile outside with strawberries and other fruits and veggies, but her intention is to use them for the pumpkins, peppers, sunflowers, and watermelon. what kinda stuff do i need to make a nice compost for MJ plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

You could have a kick ass soil in 2 weeks. All you will need (for this recipe) is a bale of promix, blood meal, bone meal, kelp meal, dolomite lime, epsom salts. 

^^^ that is all you need. But I also suggest Azomite, and worm castings.

There will be plenty leftover for you to re-amend for your next batch and it just gets better and better every time 

VICKS SS


*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft) *
*8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source *
*4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source *
*1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source *
*3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering *
*4 cups kelp meal. 
**2 cups azomite*
*9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings *


*- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit (uncovered) 1-2 weeks before use.*


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Talk about beating a dead horse. I honestly think Real world the first season was ground breaking television. And pretty much all 'reality tv' has gone downhill from there. There are some good concepts for them, but it's not real. I think it would be kinda cool to actually see what some of these shows are based on... but it's just scripted bs.
> 
> I also have serious thoughts on laugh tracks. I honestly feel that the laugh track being popularized was the beginning of the end for the thinking (or nonthinking) masses.


This is the reason I like The Big Bang Theory, all recorded on a live set in front of an audience, they will shoot variations of the same scene and usually use the one with the most reaction from the audience will get chosen. That's how sitcoms should be made. 

As for reality shows, the first couple of years of big brother uk were good, but from then on it went downhill, I really hate reality tv because of it being a FALSE reality and motivated by the dollar/pound signs in their eyes!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 4, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> This is the reason I like The Big Bang Theory, all recorded on a live set in front of an audience, they will shoot variations of the same scene and usually use the one with the most reaction from the audience will get chosen. That's how sitcoms should be made.
> 
> As for reality shows, the first couple of years of big brother uk were good, but from then on it went downhill, I really hate reality tv because of it being a FALSE reality and motivated by the dollar/pound signs in their eyes!


a couple years ago we lost cable due to non-payment, we were broke mo-fo's....decided to just use netflix and other streaming content, the first few weeks were like getting yanked off the nipple, and there are still times, not often, when I'd like to have the networks but all in all i feel liberated from the opiate....(we live in the mountains and no antenna made by humans could pick up a broadcast)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

So what you need is an antenna made by aliens... Those are hard to come by.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2013)

Went on a little errand this afternoon and took the camera....since it was sunny. It's not often you see it, haha.

Scheepvaart museum (Shipping museum)





View the other way along to the Windmill in the distance.





Peace, DST


oh, and my Dog Mom


----------



## james2500 (Jun 4, 2013)

sweet sweet sweet


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful when the suns out. Just lovely.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Took nearly FOREVER to convert and edit it all together (Windows Movie Maker has severe limitations), but finally have a vid of the hike from Saturday:
> 
> [video=youtube;dSk4WKus84s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSk4WKus84s[/video]




1:30 .... you found bigfoots secret toking spot


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 4, 2013)

DST, I remember the ship measuem. I have pics as well, from the other side though. Or maybe i miss remember. I think i was on the train to headed to Germany.




I just thought the artwork was really cool not sure what it says though. 


The following pics are when I was in Germany headed to go check out a castle on my way to Austria. 





These are just a few of the almost thousand pics i took. Man I cant wait to go back for a visit.

Oh the pic for my avatar is a pic i got close to my hotel when the moon was trying to peek out.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 4, 2013)

a simple like is insufficient I LOVE it...all that work editing, nice job WITH THE MOOOVIE HOODAT


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

james2500 said:


> a simple like is insufficient I LOVE it...all that work editing, nice job WITH THE MOOOVIE HOODAT



Thanks,,, I put allot of work into it. 



edit: lol ^^^ looking at your reason for editing...


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2013)

Well super heavy eyes climbing in the bed to watch 5 mins of a film and doze off will be taking sum cuts off my dog aswell might go full floor space with the 4 p killer and dippy Ellsy they 5 been out the prop bout 5 days


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 1:30 .... you found bigfoots secret toking spot


That whole area was pretty squatchy.
Bigfoot could have been hanging off the road or the trail taking a "union break" a mere 20ft away and you'd never have known he was there except for the smell of dank in the air.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2013)

all just an update of dbdm's life , I dabble in some hydrocodone right.. everynown then. so I go to pick a couple and this bitch littlerally ppulls out a bottle of Xanax and like pours them in my hand to the point where the were about to spill off .. n I was like what are you doing? so I dumped them back in her hand n dropped one and she was like now your trippin.. lol! wow.. then she started counting them out and putting them back in my hand.. what a trip I had already bough what I wanted two hydrocodones.. what an idiot. I put them back in her hand while keeping one.. fuckit.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2013)

[youtube]xi7PalXkXQc[/youtube]


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> all just an update of dbdm's life , I dabble in some hydrocodone right.. everynown then. so I go to pick a couple and this bitch littlerally ppulls out a bottle of Xanax and like pours them in my hand to the point where the were about to spill off .. n I was like what are you doing? so I dumped them back in her hand n dropped one and she was like now your trippin.. lol! wow.. then she started counting them out and putting them back in my hand.. what a trip I had already bough what I wanted two hydrocodones.. what an idiot. I put them back in her hand while keeping one.. fuckit.


I wouldn't kick freebies out of my bed!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2013)

she had no idea what she was doing.. she would of realized, and I don't need another reason to look over my shoulder.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2013)

if It was some years ago yea but they know my car and I try to not give people reasons to shoot me.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2013)

it did give me quite a laugh though even called a few homies saying "you wont believe what just happened, the stupid B"


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jun 4, 2013)

View attachment 2685988View attachment 2685989View attachment 2685991View attachment 2685993 Cool thread, got 3- 600 watters in my new room, you all mind if I join the club ? this is my first grow so cant probably contribute much but I can show you what I got so far in the room. 12x12 with a 1/3 partition for veg and bloom all insulated to the max. I am just trying to get things figured out and dial in now. the empty room was planned for the bloom room but now I see the larger side may work better. pic 4 show the co2 gen with a small fan pulling c02 into the room on the other side, not sure how that's going to work yet. Got some issues to figure out yet with the air moving to that other room. thinking I will put 2 through the wall 6" vent pipes , high and low with inline fans one push other pulling with a coiled flex hose to keep light from transferring into the bloom room. any other ideas on that ? would like to treat it as a one room environment if possible .


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 4, 2013)

16PLANTS said:


> View attachment 2685988View attachment 2685989View attachment 2685991View attachment 2685993 Cool thread, got 3- 600 watters in my new room, you all mind if I join the club ? this is my first grow so cant probably contribute much but I can show you what I got so far in the room. 12x12 with a 1/3 partition for veg and bloom all insulated to the max. I am just trying to get things figured out and dial in now. the empty room was planned for the bloom room but now I see the larger side may work better. pic 4 show the co2 gen with a small fan pulling c02 into the room on the other side, not sure how that's going to work yet. Got some issues to figure out yet with the air moving to that other room. thinking I will put 2 through the wall 6" vent pipes , high and low with inline fans one push other pulling with a coiled flex hose to keep light from transferring into the bloom room. any other ideas on that ? would like to treat it as a one room environment if possible . View attachment 2686001


Lookin Good my Man.
Shit you in the Club
Nice Setuup
What strain you rockin in there


----------



## supchaka (Jun 4, 2013)

This bud is in the bottom right of the other pic. 





Lets play the guessing game! I'm gonna throw out my own number of 11oz.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 4, 2013)

A few pic for the 6

View attachment 2686028View attachment 2686029View attachment 2686030View attachment 2686032


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jun 4, 2013)

Got 4 white widows x big bud ,4 violator kusk, 3 utopia hazes 1 free seed a shunk #1 of some kind from herbies. had about 8 seeds that didn't germ from that batch  ...... hey thanks ya got room in the club .... be checking on ya all see whats up


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice buds guys , 600 club go figure ..........


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> A few pic for the 6
> 
> View attachment 2686028View attachment 2686029View attachment 2686030View attachment 2686032



Thats a frosty wench right there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2013)

Some of what I am fumigating my brain with:


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jun 4, 2013)

That should be illegal to show that dude , holy crap that looks good........... man what strain is that ? candy something !


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a bad pic... The plants seem happy.




Other side.
bull horn






Space Bubble




More Bull 









These are doing well  One brach of one is confused throwing out single blades... 







Node spacing on this looks really nice. Either stretching from high heat, or flowering.... Probably flowering?.?.?.?.?.?.... I hope she dosn't end up flowering then to veg then back to flower,,,errrr that would suck.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 4, 2013)

16PLANTS said:


> That should be illegal to show that dude , holy crap that looks good........... man what strain is that ? candy something !


There was some confusion when the fairy who delivered them mis-marked the packages, but we're pretty sure it was from s33ds made by a cross with BMF (C4xCasey Jones).
Sorry for the lack of info on the strain, we'll be trying to figure it out in the coming months when more s33ds are available.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome movie Doobs! And that C4xCasey 

Here is a baby picture from the nursery:





New pip:





Lumber for the greenhouse arrives tomorrow. Now I need to find a source for bulk rolls of 1/4 inch mesh.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of Popo... just had the sheriff helicopter circling above my house. Always a good time. Not like I'm in danger of getting popped, just not a good feeling knowing something is going on in the neighborhood that makes that necessary. I enjoy it in winter when nothings going on up here lol.


Man, I live in a beach side town and its a real sort of tourist area. I have planes and helicopters flying overhead every god damn day. Up until I started my first grow a few weeks ago I never noticed how many of the fuckers are actually flying around above my house. My girl and son just give me real awkward looks when I all of a sudden spring up off the couch and run outside looking up to the sky lol...

Serious but, sometimes I see some and they flying low as fuck....Almost seems to low for them to just be doing joy flights...hmmm  Im gonna go smoke a spliff and calm the fuck down


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2013)

Well it might help you calm down hearing why they were circling my little town. A lady in her 70's with Alzheimers disease wandered away from home and is lost. They were searching for her. Lol... and speaking of the cops up here an intoxicated fellow ran his truck off the road right by my house. I watched him flee the scene, watched the sherrif later looking around a bit for him. They walked about 50 feet, hahaha. Not sure how much energy the cops around here are expending on anything really.

If you are beach side then you should be in a legal state... if you have a rec, they aint gonna mess with you. Landlord maybe, but not the po.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice pics bru, the Ship Museum was closed for refurbishment when you were here bru. The old sail ship there was moored up at the Nemo museum, and has now been moved round to the Shiop Museum (just around the corner frmo that pic). We would have maybe cycled past it though


justlearning73 said:


> DST, I remember the ship measuem. I have pics as well, from the other side though. Or maybe i miss remember. I think i was on the train to headed to Germany.
> 
> View attachment 2685756
> View attachment 2685758
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> That whole area was pretty squatchy.
> Bigfoot could have been hanging off the road or the trail taking a "union break" a mere 20ft away and you'd never have known he was there except for the smell of dank in the air.


Big foot smokes Dank? awesome....



jigfresh said:


> Well it might help you calm down hearing why they were circling my little town. A lady in her 70's with Alzheimers disease wandered away from home and is lost. They were searching for her. Lol... and speaking of the cops up here an intoxicated fellow ran his truck off the road right by my house. I watched him flee the scene, watched the sherrif later looking around a bit for him. They walked about 50 feet, hahaha. Not sure how much energy the cops around here are expending on anything really.
> 
> If you are beach side then you should be in a legal state... if you have a rec, they aint gonna mess with you. Landlord maybe, but not the po.


haha, 

Another lovely day over here and due to continue into the weekend, yipeeeeee!

Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see what the eye in the sky thinks about my barn I am building


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well it might help you calm down hearing why they were circling my little town. A lady in her 70's with Alzheimers disease wandered away from home and is lost. They were searching for her. Lol... and speaking of the cops up here an intoxicated fellow ran his truck off the road right by my house. I watched him flee the scene, watched the sherrif later looking around a bit for him. They walked about 50 feet, hahaha. Not sure how much energy the cops around here are expending on anything really.
> 
> If you are beach side then you should be in a legal state... if you have a rec, they aint gonna mess with you. Landlord maybe, but not the po.


Beachside in Australia...lol...So def not a legal country or legal state for that matter.

Similar thing happened when I was living close to the city a few years back. Had 2 plants outdoor at my house(never done indoor before now) a few years back. They was about 3-4ft tall. I was working at a bar doing day shift one day when my girl rang me while I was at work saying there was a heli hovering above our house in the paddock.(we lived back to back with a paddock then a school) I told her she was trippin and not to worry about it. She assured me they was like 50 meters from the ground. When I got home I seen on the news there was a hit 'n' run at the main intersection near my house. I put 2 and 2 together and realised they must have been looking for the perp when they stumbled across my ladies or something. I moved the plants the next day to a mates but nothing ever came from it. No knocks at 8am or anything so I dunno...They prob seen my 2 plants and had a little compassion and left me be lol


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

Are you in WA Shazmo? My old man lives in WA near Freemantle and told me his neighbours grow fairly large bushes of weed. To be honest, I doubt a policehelicopter would even notice 1 plant at 3 foot high, even just 50metres off the ground. My mate looks after my place when I am holiday and we are in a flight path for the helicopters. He told me he got so paranoid one day he left my house to go for a walk. Seriously, it's mainly our paranoia that makes us think everything is directed towards us. A sprinkle of paranoia does help sometimes though, keeps us on our toes. Gday to you.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2013)

quick couple on the veg room trying to get numbers down but dont wana giv them away might take a couple of the pyscho killer clones along to flower they had about 5 days out the prop under 250 cfl heres few pics anyway


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Purple Kush
On that final road.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Are you in WA Shazmo? My old man lives in WA near Freemantle and told me his neighbours grow fairly large bushes of weed. To be honest, I doubt a policehelicopter would even notice 1 plant at 3 foot high, even just 50metres off the ground. My mate looks after my place when I am holiday and we are in a flight path for the helicopters. He told me he got so paranoid one day he left my house to go for a walk. Seriously, it's mainly our paranoia that makes us think everything is directed towards us. A sprinkle of paranoia does help sometimes though, keeps us on our toes. Gday to you.


Nah man...Im from VIC. I know what your saying though. Since the indoor grow been setup. My ears are like fuckin dogs...They perk up everytime I hear a heli or even police sirens for that matter. I had 2 ladies for the outdoor and my girl reckons the heli was hovering right above the paddock which was behind our unit. Had them sitting in the middle of the courtyard in plain site. But nothing ever did come of it so I guess you are right. The paranoia with this new op is sorta a pain in the ass but like you also said, it does keep you on your toes...I have gone over all aspects of security every few days just trippin ya know. Starting to annoy my girl with it but a little paranoia is better than a visit to the jack shop


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

Just keep it to yourself, make sure your operation is stealth, and then you should have no problems. When others know, this is when problems arise in my experience. People are jealous, people are quick to grass to get themselves out of bother, and some are just pure evil.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Just keep it to yourself, make sure your operation is stealth, and then you should have no problems. When others know, this is when problems arise in my experience. People are jealous, people are quick to grass to get themselves out of bother, and some are just pure evil.


Yeh I know man...I havnt told a soul. I have drilled it into my girl to not say shit to anyone. Gave her the spill about every person equals a 10% increased chance of getting busted. My old man is a seasoned smoker. He got busted a couple years ago for an outdoor grow in his backyard. I could go to him for advice but instead I am sticking to the golden rule to a tee...Tell noone. Much prefer to come onto RIU for advice...Even though he is my old man, he has been busted and you also never know. It might come up in passing when hes talking to friends or fam...You just never know


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Big foot smokes Dank? awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear he occasionally grows the dank, too.
Comes from a tribe of 'squatches who use 600watts (plus or minus any number of watts) to grow some of the dankiest of dank dankitude.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 5, 2013)

watup crew, sitting here somking some Dog from breeders boutique, fu ken fire!! with that og taste. well dst, I'll be blowing Dog from state, to state! well got to Get my clones in half gallons today. been showing my wife how to run my grows. feel bad for her as I have clones, flowering plants outside, main grow outside, and indoor grow pluse, bud curing. leave to texas tomorrow too. so take care guys, hope to make it back safe.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

budolskie said:


> quick couple on the veg room trying to get numbers down but dont wana giv them away might take a couple of the pyscho killer clones along to flower they had about 5 days out the prop under 250 cfl heres few pics anyway



lol I thought those were your toes at first  long ass toes. 



DoobieBrother said:


> I hear he occasionally grows the dank, too.
> Comes from a tribe of 'squatches who *use 600watts (plus or minus any number of watts)* to grow some of the dankiest of dank dankitude.


hahaha aww man Im very easily entertained. 
They grow that stank dank.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> watup crew, sitting here somking some Dog from breeders boutique, fu ken fire!! with that og taste. well dst, I'll be blowing Dog from state, to state! well got to Get my clones in half gallons today. been showing my wife how to run my grows. feel bad for her as I have clones, flowering plants outside, main grow outside, and indoor grow pluse, bud curing. leave to texas tomorrow too. so take care guys, hope to make it back safe.


Have a safe trip bro.... texas dont fuck around.
It would be cool to travel with tincture gel caps or something, put into a general vitamin jar no one would have a fucking clue, and you could be stoned all the time 

Anyway yeah, have a safe trip and big ups to your girl for holding it down.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Just keep it to yourself, make sure your operation is stealth, and then you should have no problems. *When others know, this is when problems arise in my experience*. People are jealous, *people are quick to grass to get themselves out of bother*, and some are just pure evil.



This is probably the biggest thing. People talk. I know people that are doing some stuff that could get them a lot of time, and I don't need my name to pop up once they get caught doing their stupid shit.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2013)

well time to chill out but getting a bad throat so the bongs a bit harsh the night, think i am gona take a couple them psycho killer clones along tomoz that been out a few days the ones i put straight in there looking a bit frazzly


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 5, 2013)

thank u for the advice dst I added 4 more plants in the flowering room 2x iced grapefruit , another big bud x white widow an my power Africa an hopefully I can keep every one updated on there progress becauce I cant find much info on these strains on RIU  I still have plenty of room but hopefully that will get filled up when they spread


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2013)

Afternoon 6, well got my new hood and everything done yesterday. OG is loving the new bulb and hood 

Been raining here all morning so I've caught about 80 gallons of water so far  Yay free water! and the best part is the girls love it 

Og kush and new hood(player status ) day 28 12/12


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/06/kid-destroys-monsanto-in-ted-talk.html


Cool ass 11 year old if u ask me


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/06/kid-destroys-monsanto-in-ted-talk.html
> 
> 
> Cool ass 11 year old if u ask me




Someone gets it!
I wish I knew all about this when I was eleven... Couldn't imagine where I would be today.


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jun 5, 2013)

Wonder if his mother smoked weed when she was pregnant..........


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2013)

who talked? 



*Woman from wealthy NY suburb grew $3M in pot, say feds*






AP Photo: DEA. Marijuana plants the DEA said were grown by a woman from a wealthy New York suburb, in a warehouse in the Queens borough of New York. 





8 hr ago By Associated Press  

 








Andrea Sanderlin of Scarsdale is accused of operating a sophisticated warehouse of weed.

NEW YORK &#8212; A woman from a wealthy New York suburb is accused of growing and attempting to sell nearly 3,000 marijuana plants from a city warehouse.
A federal complaint says Andrea Sanderlin, of Scarsdale, operated a warehouse in Queens that contained a "sophisticated operation to grow and process marijuana."
The complaint was filed May 20 by a Drug Enforcement Administration agent. A DEA spokeswoman said Wednesday that the 2,800 marijuana plants would have been worth $3 million on the street.
Sanderlin's attorney, Joel Winograd, did not return phone or email messages Tuesday night or Wednesday.

The complaint says agents with a search warrant entered the warehouse and found two rooms designed to grow marijuana. It says each had state-of-the-art lighting, irrigation and ventilation systems.
 cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2013)

they was talking about that on the mad money show I was watching....I wonder what strains she was running?


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn what a haul. That looks like a pic of the veg room. You see some of the sizes of the plants in there? I wonder what the Flowerroom looked like.

On second thought maybe those are just mothers?


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol I thought those were your toes at first  long ass toes.


First comment I read for the day. Made me lol...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2013)

In other news.....Did you notice that an 84 year old woman won the $590 million powerball?...and someone let her cut in line. Sometimes it doesn't pay to be nice to little old ladies.  cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> they was talking about that on the mad money show I was watching....I wonder what strains she was running?


Probably a bagseed grow.


curious old fart said:


> In other news.....Did you notice that an 84 year old woman won the $590 million powerball?...and someone let her cut in line. Sometimes it doesn't pay to be nice to little old ladies.  cof



My grandmother called saying she knows the lady  you know what to do granny! lmao


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody know if mighty wash is a good solution for spider mites? Azamax didn't work for crap...just thought I'd check 2 days after a thorough saturation of each plant with azamax and the little fuckers are still parading around my leaves. I didn't see any new webs which I guess is good but they're still alive nonetheless, so I guess Azamax really is no good at killing these things.


I'm considering mighty wash, has anybody had success with this stuff? I'm ready for some highly non organic deadly shit at this point...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> who talked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought "state-of-the-art" was plasma lights?
And a 1k magnetic ballast is state-of-the-art, too?

They should have described it as your almost average (at best) multi-light indoor grow.

They should also award her a NYC Merit Badge for doing her part to help scrub the air clean by taking the time & effort to grow so many healthy plants.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

Other than my futile attempts at humor, I feel bad for the lady.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Anybody know if mighty wash is a good solution for spider mites? Azamax didn't work for crap...just thought I'd check 2 days after a thorough saturation of each plant with azamax and the little fuckers are still parading around my leaves. I didn't see any new webs which I guess is good but they're still alive nonetheless, so I guess Azamax really is no good at killing these things.
> 
> 
> I'm considering mighty wash, has anybody had success with this stuff? I'm ready for some highly non organic deadly shit at this point...


 fertilome Triple Action Plus II (available at your local yard and garden center) is organic, cheap ($17 per pint) and effective. 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon and spray every three days for 3 cycles.  cof


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 5, 2013)

COF - I'm on it like a fat kid on a cupcake!


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I thought "state-of-the-art" was plasma lights?
> And a 1k magnetic ballast is state-of-the-art, too?
> 
> They should have described it as your almost average (at best) multi-light indoor grow.
> ...


If there is any sense of even a thread of organization to the grow, the cops always call it "HIGHLY SOPHISTICATED". And the evidence they always point to is the "automatic timers", and "hydroponic reservoirs"...as if this shit was anything other than basic grow gear...sheesh, I guess they gotta make headlines somehow to justify their bloated budgets. Personally, I'd have been much more impressed if they had discovered a "highly sophisticated meth lab", but something tells me they like the low hanging fruit much better. I'm willing to bet they didn't find any ak-47's at this "sophisticated marijuana grow op" like they'd encounter at the meth lab...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2013)

Once the fertilome is mixed with water it has a short shelf life, so only mix enough for each use....I find that a 1/2 gallon is sufficient....also, shake often.  cof


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 5, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Once the fertilome is mixed with water it has a short shelf life, so only mix enough for each use....I find that a 1/2 gallon is sufficient....also, shake often.  cof


I sure hope this jungle juice works man....I'm losing hair over this shit. No more clones from other people anymore, that's for damn sure.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Anybody know if mighty wash is a good solution for spider mites? Azamax didn't work for crap...just thought I'd check 2 days after a thorough saturation of each plant with azamax and the little fuckers are still parading around my leaves. I didn't see any new webs which I guess is good but they're still alive nonetheless, so I guess Azamax really is no good at killing these things.
> 
> 
> I'm considering mighty wash, has anybody had success with this stuff? I'm ready for some highly non organic deadly shit at this point...


Sns 217 has worked wonders for me Ben mite free since I've Ben using it I use it as a prevenative but have used it on bad infestation with awsome results


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Sns 217 has worked wonders for me Ben mite free since I've Ben using it I use it as a prevenative but have used it on bad infestation with awsome results


Point taken, sns217 makes the potential list...I'll bet I spend $100 at the damn dro shop tomorrow. I'm ready to go world war III on these bitches!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Anybody know if mighty wash is a good solution for spider mites? Azamax didn't work for crap...just thought I'd check 2 days after a thorough saturation of each plant with azamax and the little fuckers are still parading around my leaves. I didn't see any new webs which I guess is good but they're still alive nonetheless, so I guess Azamax really is no good at killing these things.
> 
> 
> I'm considering mighty wash, has anybody had success with this stuff? I'm ready for some highly non organic deadly shit at this point...



I got some for free and used it to be preventative,,,, the next week I had mites. Im not saying anything but... haha
Do what you can to upset their home. Good luck, I h8 those fkers.



DoobieBrother said:


> Other than my futile attempts at humor, I feel bad for the lady.


Saw this after rep 



jonnynobody said:


> Point taken, sns217 makes the potential list...I'll bet I spend $100 at the damn dro shop tomorrow. I'm ready to go world war III on these bitches!



Id listen to method and cof,,, both vets in wwb (world war borg)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been lucky and have only encountered a weaker type of spider mite so far.
I have a small jug of cold-pressed neem oil that I mix 1-teaspoon per liter of water, plus a tablespoon of plain dish soap all mixed in a spray bottle with a good shaking.
So far, it has been all I've needed (knock on wood).
And I'm with you, whodat: I hate them f*kkers, too...


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Point taken, sns217 makes the potential list...I'll bet I spend $100 at the damn dro shop tomorrow. I'm ready to go world war III on these bitches!


It's like 75 bucks for the concentrate and 25 for the mixed quart .......when I had a infestation on a mom I took in and any infestation I encounter at buddys etc....spray sns the next day spray water heavily the next day sns the next water until u have done it 4 or 5 times then treat every week once .....and clean ur room with each time u spray u just have to be dedicated to doing it and dnt slack drop ur humidity and raise ur temps .....and spray the sns lightly it spreads on the leaf. 
And if u wnt and does help use snake skin once a week its like a condom for ur plant........this has worked for me


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait ur in flower correct I've never used in flower I dnt use any sprays once in flower so can't help there


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

http://sierranaturalscience.com/products/natural-pesticides/sns-217
Dnt use in flower


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 5, 2013)

Whats up peeps?? So here's some pics of day 30 of 12/12. 1st would be them all & last 2 are my Louie the 13th.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> It's like 75 bucks for the concentrate and 25 for the mixed quart .......when I had a infestation on a mom I took in and any infestation I encounter at buddys etc....spray sns the next day spray water heavily the next day sns the next water until u have done it 4 or 5 times then treat every week once .....and clean ur room with each time u spray u just have to be dedicated to doing it and dnt slack *drop ur humidity and raise ur temps* .....and spray the sns lightly it spreads on the leaf.
> And if u wnt and does help use snake skin once a week its like a condom for ur plant........this has worked for me


Im remember reading mites thrive in hot dry climates... reproducing rapidly. 



jhod58vw said:


> Whats up peeps?? So here's some pics of day 30 of 12/12. 1st would be them all & last 2 are my Louie the 13th.View attachment 2687603View attachment 2687602View attachment 2687604






Looking nice there.



?p x SB#2






Gotta keep these unruly ladies in check. Training time, long twist ties are as great as sliced bread.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking good whodat and you are right spider mites do reproduce in hot and dry climates. 

If you're having problems johnny remember all those recipes I gave you, I might suggest recipe number 2 plus. I know it may sound dumb as it's the cheapest and seems like it wouldn't do shit but all you have to do is upset them and have something to kill them. As long as they aren't reproducing and your constantly upsetting them they will leave. 

Good luck and hope you get shit figured out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

Here we go.
Med canna for your pets.
http://living.msn.com/family-parenting/pets/off-the-leash-blog-post?post=80613e11-8e01-48c5-8167-f58411a5f525


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im remember reading mites thrive in hot dry climates... reproducing rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loaded spoon pR0n!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

And, for those who keep asking:

[video=youtube_share;OIdUxlFGvYk]http://youtu.be/OIdUxlFGvYk[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

I was told could be wrong but by raising ur temps and lowering ur humidity creates a hot dry climate and they dnt like it since there a soft bodied pest ...but like I said that's what I was told and taught


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright guys it's time to go pass out and smoke a bowl but my girl can't decide what movie to watch tonight and she said put it on facebook but I said fuck facebook lol. So I'm going to let you guys decide what we should watch, it's either Identify Thief or Mama. 

Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

Guess ur right whodat glad u brang that to my attention cause I was told hot and dry they dnt like....shit makes me stand behind sns even more with creating a better environment for them and there still gone


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> And, for those who keep asking:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;OIdUxlFGvYk]http://youtu.be/OIdUxlFGvYk[/video]


Seen it, and love it! need to watch again  thanks.



method2mymadness said:


> I was told could be wrong but by raising ur temps and lowering ur humidity creates a hot dry climate and they dnt like it since there a soft bodied pest ...but like I said that's what I was told and taught



whomever told you that may have a motive... lol,,, JUST KIDDING.


giggles26 said:


> Alright guys it's time to go pass out and smoke a bowl but my girl can't decide what movie to watch tonight and she said put it on facebook but I said fuck facebook lol. So I'm going to let you guys decide what we should watch, it's either Identify Thief or Mama.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.


G-night giggle,,, I can help you with the pic but I can tell you I'll be watching the back of my eyelids in a bit here.



method2mymadness said:


> Guess ur right whodat glad u brang that to my attention cause I was told hot and dry they dnt like....shit makes me stand behind sns even more with creating a better environment for them and there still gone


Sounds good bro  I guess there is a method to your madness. 










edit: just seen this,,, "astronomers estimate 100 billion earth like planets in the milky way" 

Mind blown.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

All this mite talk had me trippin had to go check the lady's clean as hell no eggs no mites I will stick with my sns


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

Any machinist in here ......has anyone ever seen any device to cut clones I know I have cut my finger more than once I was thinking of making a device u can cut the branch from the plant stick it in a tube sort of thing and have a slit cut out at a angle u can stick a razor blade in and slide it thru while holding the cut firm so u get a nice clean consistant cut .


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

Been thinking about that every once in a while (well, every time I take clippings for clones), and still haven't come up with any good ideas.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 5, 2013)

Kryponite making her daddy proud already. Only at day 30 of 12/12 and looking mighty frosty.View attachment 2687726


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Been thinking about that every once in a while (well, every time I take clippings for clones), and still haven't come up with any good ideas.


My idea was a stainless steel egg shaped piece with the larger part being bottom drill hole straight thru for u can put stem thru larger part of egg have a 45 degree cut thru the drilled hole for a razor blade to slide thru maybe even put a pressure button on it also that holds the stem in place just a thought


----------



## Javadog (Jun 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Loaded spoon pR0n!


I'm in for the win!



P.S. Beautiful top jhod!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool idea, and great time to end the video on, too.



[video=youtube_share;8zEH5GxPNO8]http://youtu.be/8zEH5GxPNO8[/video]


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe a silly question, but Are you using singled edged blades? Makes things much simpler









method2mymadness said:


> Any machinist in here ......has anyone ever seen any device to cut clones I know I have cut my finger more than once I was thinking of making a device u can cut the branch from the plant stick it in a tube sort of thing and have a slit cut out at a angle u can stick a razor blade in and slide it thru while holding the cut firm so u get a nice clean consistant cut .


----------



## roesn (Jun 6, 2013)

Check my post here for more pictures of my new 600W Grow box. 2 400 CFM fans 400 CFM Phresh filter 4 strains LST.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/647682-my-first-grow-box-looking-10.html











https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/647682-my-first-grow-box-looking-10.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

One last one before I head off to bed:

[video=youtube_share;TLDacqa1XzE]http://youtu.be/TLDacqa1XzE[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like a nice set up, perhaps a bit tight, things will get real busy in there come flower time so hope you got the space....little ones turn into big girls if you feed them enough cake!


----------



## roesn (Jun 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks like a nice set up, perhaps a bit tight, things will get real busy in there come flower time so hope you got the space....little ones turn into big girls if you feed them enough cake!


Haha nice one. 

Yea I was limited on space.. The box itself is in a small room. Im 3 weeks into vegging and have been LST'ing them pretty hard.. I have a bunch of tops. 

I have been vegging for 3 weeks today. When do you think I should switch to 12/12?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

A small bifter before I play my bass for an hour or two:


----------



## budolskie (Jun 6, 2013)

No weed me and don't wana go buy grass of the streets, waiting for .6 of blue for my 10a to take the edge off things


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, bud 
Didn't mean to go on about my spliff.
Hope you get some relief 
I'm off to bed before I doze off in the chair here (played "The Fountain of Lamneth" & "The Camera Eye" by Rush, and the whole album "Back In Black" by AC/DC).
Be back after I catch some zzzzz's.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Loaded spoon pR0n!


What strain is that?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

The song that comes into mind when lst training my ladies 

[video=youtube;3Tv4miRhnYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tv4miRhnYw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Im diggin me some of this funky shiz this AM. 

[video=youtube;c15QgtYqknA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c15QgtYqknA[/video]


----------



## djlifeline (Jun 6, 2013)

Alright guys, first grow with my 600w in an 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0m tent. Caught bit of heat burn on top other day! Arghhh. 1 plant. Hoping to get 0.5gpw. Grown under 400w's a few grows that went well. Done CoCo this time round. Wish me luck! Topped and supercropped. 2month veg.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 6, 2013)

Let me tell you a story. You see i am just starting back out on my grow as I had to shut down for some personal reasons. Better safe than sorry, I am sure you will all agree. Well Last night I was smoking a bunch of old ass roaches. Man they tasted like crap, and because they were old, didnt do much. But hey something is better than nothing at times right? Well now here comes the funny part. I had a fairy hit me up and let me know I had some beans coming my way. Cool it is a strain i really like but lost my mother. I figured it would be here today. Well we have a new mail casrrier and he was late yesterday. I forgot to check the mail. Unbeknownest to me I had a package waitng on me the whole time. I got to check the mail this morning to see if I had anything interesting. Well not only did I get the beans but some really nice addtionals. I have to say this fairy is AWESOME!!!!!! I am like a kid in a candy store right now. Thank you fairy were ever you are. I really wish i had checked last night, but this really made my day, hell my whole week!!! Some people say you have to becareful with our kind of people...they just have no idea. STONERS RULE!!!! I cant wait to pay this forward.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

The elusive fairy strikes again


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> Maybe a silly question, but Are you using singled edged blades? Makes things much simpler


No I use scalpels or however u spell it ......


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

WTF is he cutting in that picture? Has had me puzzled all morning.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2013)

I was wondering about it all night too.


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

Had me stumped

Something rubbery maybe


----------



## james2500 (Jun 6, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Let me tell you a story. You see i am just starting back out on my grow as I had to shut down for some personal reasons. Better safe than sorry, I am sure you will all agree. Well Last night I was smoking a bunch of old ass roaches. Man they tasted like crap, and because they were old, didnt do much. But hey something is better than nothing at times right? Well now here comes the funny part. I had a fairy hit me up and let me know I had some beans coming my way. Cool it is a strain i really like but lost my mother. I figured it would be here today. Well we have a new mail casrrier and he was late yesterday. I forgot to check the mail. Unbeknownest to me I had a package waitng on me the whole time. I got to check the mail this morning to see if I had anything interesting. Well not only did I get the beans but some really nice addtionals. I have to say this fairy is AWESOME!!!!!! I am like a kid in a candy store right now. Thank you fairy were ever you are. I really wish i had checked last night, but this really made my day, hell my whole week!!! Some people say you have to becareful with our kind of people...they just have no idea. STONERS RULE!!!! I cant wait to pay this forward.


great story man...what I love doing is this....we go on LOTS of hikes and kayak paddles...I love seeing some strangers and dropping a giant nugget on them, I can always tell when I see a stoner in the woods


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

This was the one I was looking for but for some reason didn't find it,


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> WTF is he cutting in that picture? Has had me puzzled all morning.





jigfresh said:


> I was wondering about it all night too.





zVice said:


> Had me stumped
> 
> Something rubbery maybe



Whatta you know,,, its lil tiny sweet corn. lol

http://www.angiescarr.co.uk/UK_Sweetcorn_Demonstration.html


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

Ha!











whodatnation said:


> Whatta you know,,, its lil tiny sweet corn. lol
> 
> http://www.angiescarr.co.uk/UK_Sweetcorn_Demonstration.html


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

Drying bits. This is uhh skunky monkey I think has some purple tones when you poke around.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

Same SM, 2nd day drying.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

Bubba cougar drying


----------



## james2500 (Jun 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Bubba cougar drying


mmm frosty goodness


----------



## james2500 (Jun 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> No I use scalpels or however u spell it ......


makes my toes curl, I KNOW blood is gonna flow wit dat!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> makes my toes curl, I KNOW blood is gonna flow wit dat!


There not as sharp as one used in surgery for humans I get them at the grow store. There about as sharp maybe little sharper than a razor blade. I take top cuts with thick stems and I have to some way brace the cut usually with my finger for I get a clean cut all the way across. If I dnt brace it I get a half ass cut and have to cut twice


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> There not as sharp as one used in surgery for humans I get them at the grow store. There about as sharp maybe little sharper than a razor blade. I take top cuts with thick stems and I have to some way brace the cut usually with my finger for I get a clean cut all the way across. If I dnt brace it I get a half ass cut and have to cut twice


I've been using scissors to cut clones for years without cutting my fingers. Why make things difficult? cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> There not as sharp as one used in surgery for humans I get them at the grow store. There about as sharp maybe little sharper than a razor blade. I take top cuts with thick stems and I have to some way brace the cut usually with my finger for I get a clean cut all the way across. If I dnt brace it I get a half ass cut and have to cut twice



I usually just lay them down on a clean surface (cutting board) and slice away. Fingers and blades dont mix.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm officially locked, loaded, and armed to the teeth for the survival of my girls from these rotten fucking spider mites.

So after mulling over many many suggestions from various threads, the following items were added to jonny's arsenal of weapons in this epic war occurring in my tent:

Doktor Doom
Wipe Out (kinda like mighty wash)
And No Pest strip

From what I've read, the no pest strip by itself should do the job but jonny is not satisfied with a silver bullet...I wanna spray lead like a madman at these bastards, so that's the reason for adding the Wipe Out and the Doktor Doom. I'll rotate the Azamax with the Wipe out every 3 days to keep these things at bay. Tonight I'm going to spray down with the DD and add the No Pest strip, then in the morning when my lights shut down, I'm going to turn off my exhaust fan and fumigate the tent for 4 hours which should make quick work of these little fuckers. 

I'll keep y'all posted!

View attachment 2688158


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> This was the one I was looking for but for some reason didn't find it,


A lot of.people cut.like that I dnt. I cut a good size branch like 8 inches off the plant with scissors .then go and trim my nodes off the where I want it to be then scrape the stem usually in 4 strips I dnt strip all the skin then the scalpel and make my final cut I end up with like a 5-6 inch cut


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> I'm officially locked, loaded, and armed to the teeth for the survival of my girls from these rotten fucking spider mites.
> 
> So after mulling over many many suggestions from various threads, the following items were added to jonny's arsenal of weapons in this epic war occurring in my tent:
> 
> ...


The no pest strips are to be used outdoors only. They are TOXIC-read the instructions on the package. cof


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> The no pest strips are to be used outdoors only. They are TOXIC-read the instructions on the package. cof


I'm reading up quite a bit on these things and reviewing the msds, but the consensus so far seems to be as long as you wear gloves when handling the strip and the strip is contained within the grow space, and no cutting the strip there will be no issue. I will be doing a wash of my plants every 3 days until the week up to harvest, so I'm not terribly concerned about any residual residue being left behind. On the package it basically says as long as the space isn't occupied for more than 4 hours per day, there's no issue.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

I cut them with scissors straight into ice water. Right before the rooting compound they get the angle cut with a straight razor.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> I'm reading up quite a bit on these things and reviewing the msds, but the consensus so far seems to be as long as you wear gloves when handling the strip and the strip is contained within the grow space, and no cutting the strip there will be no issue. I will be doing a wash of my plants every 3 days until the week up to harvest, so I'm not terribly concerned about any residual residue being left behind. On the package it basically says as long as the space isn't occupied for more than 4 hours per day, there's no issue.


Unless you have a completely sealed room it will migrate to other area. It is deadly to small pets. Take advice from someone who's been there. I've fought the mite war with success.  cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

You came in here asking for advice on ridding your grow of spidermites and there were good suggestions from method, giggles and myself, but you didn't seem to want any of our advice and went with a hydro salesman. Please don't ask for advice in the club 600 anymore.  cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2013)

It did seem funny how none of anyones suggestions were taken. And even when trying to caution against dangers, that were seemingly ignored.

I'd worry about making one of my pets sick using that stuff indoors... never mind myself.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Unless you have a completely sealed room it will migrate to other area. It is deadly to small pets. Take advice from someone who's been there. I've fought the mite war with success.  cof


Thanks for the heads up about the small pets. I was looking into that before you mentioned as I have a dog and cat, but the room itself will be completely sealed that houses the tent itself. It's a separate bedroom that nobody but me will be in for less than an hour per day, so I think I'm in the clear on this one. It's a product that has to be respected and used with extreme caution. Once I have them under control in a week or so, I'll remove the strip and stick to the azamax, doktor doom, and wipeout rotations every 3 days I'll use a different product to keep 'em guessing.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2013)

Went to bring my seedlings out for their daily sunbath and I have leaf damage. I used a magnifying glass and I can see the damage but no bugs. Gave them a neem bath to see if it helps. I hope they can handle the stress


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> You came in here asking for advice on ridding your grow of spidermites and there were good suggestions from method, giggles and myself, but you didn't seem to want any of our advice and went with a hydro salesman. Please don't ask for advice in the club 600 anymore.  cof


I actually sourced many suggestions from different places and read a good chunk of info, and these were the items I decided to go with. I definitely didn't mean to offend anyone by not going with their suggestions. I'm going to be reading up a bit more on these no pest strips though, as I'd like a little more piece of mind on these things.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

I had it migrate thru two closed doors. It is not allowed in my house.  cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2013)

I think jonny did take the advice,he also went with others too..just cause he did not say I got it from the 600,do not make him a bad guy at all....lots of the 600 do the samething,whats the big deal?...just asking


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 6, 2013)

Music time...

Anybody else get down on macklemore?

[video=youtube;2zNSgSzhBfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zNSgSzhBfM[/video]


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 6, 2013)

And if you haven't heard of Bo Burnham, you GOTTA scope out his act

This kid is only like 21 or 22 and his skits are the shit! He got famous off youtube...what a new world we live in when you can actually have talent and get famous from exposure on the net. Crazy crazy man...

[video=youtube;cXRVqzgJoZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXRVqzgJoZE&amp;list=PLEDC960835FAC2872[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there a central ac vent in the spare room the tent is in?

Like you I got desperate and used every nasty chem I could get my hands on, the nastier the better,,, or so I though. I witnessed mites crawling on the no pest strip itself, so in the end it was a very unnecessary risk for me and my pet.
I know your going to hit them with all that crap, i dont blame you, but Im still going to say what I found worked out for me in the end.
Changing the environment. Temps, rh, and spraying with cold water for a week or so. This will make them very uncomfortable and contemplate moving (no they dont actually think,,, that I know of  ) When you notice their activity has slowed way down, its time to bring your rooms environment closer to ideal conditions to help prevent mold/pm/bud rot and to keep your new friends happy,, but still in favor of making the pests uncomfortable, yes this effects the plants but you gotta do what you gotta do.
There are several types of spider mites so it will help knowing what kind you have. 
Now is the time to introduce mite predators, a good bit of them. They will gorge until there are no more mites left to eat, and then they die off. 
Now you gotta keep your room clean CLEAN and be preventative and be very cautious about bringing new plants in. 

I went with the mesoseiulus longipes, they have a good appetite for mites. 
[h=1][/h]If you have already applied miticides dont introduce any predators because you will just kill them and the modern supermite will have zero competition.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> And if you haven't heard of Bo Burnham, you GOTTA scope out his act
> 
> He got famous off youtube...what a new world we live in when you can actually have talent and get famous from exposure on the net. Crazy crazy man...
> 
> [video=youtube;cXRVqzgJoZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXRVqzgJoZE&amp;list=PLEDC960835FAC2872[/video]




This also gave us that justin b garbage... people are fuking crazy.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> I actually sourced many suggestions from different places and read a good chunk of info, and these were the items I decided to go with. I definitely didn't mean to offend anyone by not going with their suggestions. I'm going to be reading up a bit more on these no pest strips though, as I'd like a little more piece of mind on these things.


O and if ur in one room with mites yes they will travel change ur close and wash ur hands before u go room to room they travel on u also.....sounds like a lot of work but u have to be clean about things or if u wnt to go the lazy rout toss all ur shit and clean ur rooms start from seed .


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2013)

OK - Here are some pics. I still can't get close enough to the specs of dirt in the pics to make sure that they are just specs of dirt.

The neem treatment was tolerated well.


Damage:









Underside macros:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> I'm officially locked, loaded, and armed to the teeth for the survival of my girls from these rotten fucking spider mites.
> 
> So after mulling over many many suggestions from various threads, the following items were added to jonny's arsenal of weapons in this epic war occurring in my tent:
> 
> ...


I really think u wasted ur money on the products only one I would even use is the azamax and if ur going to use that u might as well get neem oil works just as good.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> O and if ur in one room with mites yes they will travel change ur close and wash ur hands before u go room to room they travel on u also.....sounds like a lot of work but u have to be clean about things or if u wnt to go the lazy rout toss all ur shit and clean ur rooms start from seed .


Good point,,, but also they can float along lil airstreams getting anywhere in your house,,, not to mention they can come in on your pets.
I used to have full body hospital scrubs I would wear, shoe covers, head cover, all of it lol. 



method2mymadness said:


> I really think u wasted ur money on the products only one I would even use is the azamax and if ur going to use that u might as well get neem oil works just as good.


The man wants to make sure the job is done,,, cant blame him for that. 


Edit: forgot to reply to this one.^^^


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Good point,,, but also they can float along lil airstreams getting anywhere in your house,,, not to mention they can come in on your pets.
> I used to have full body hospital scrubs I would wear, shoe covers, head cover, all of it lol.


Ur not the only one lol Ben there done that at a few wharehouse grows I was able to wittness ....but when ur running 20,000 watt flower rooms never can be to carefull I've never scrubbed up on any of my grows just gloves


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

This all I have to say off to go mix some nutes for tonight's watering ....watering the tomatoes


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

ALL HAIL THE FAIRY, MAY SHE ALWAYS BRING GIFTS TO PEOPLE IN NEED. SHE ROCKS, THE 600 ROCKS, AND WE STILL LOVE EVERYONE ELSE, DESPITE OUR 600NESS.


justlearning73 said:


> Let me tell you a story. You see i am just starting back out on my grow as I had to shut down for some personal reasons. Better safe than sorry, I am sure you will all agree. Well Last night I was smoking a bunch of old ass roaches. Man they tasted like crap, and because they were old, didnt do much. But hey something is better than nothing at times right? Well now here comes the funny part. I had a fairy hit me up and let me know I had some beans coming my way. Cool it is a strain i really like but lost my mother. I figured it would be here today. Well we have a new mail casrrier and he was late yesterday. I forgot to check the mail. Unbeknownest to me I had a package waitng on me the whole time. I got to check the mail this morning to see if I had anything interesting. Well not only did I get the beans but some really nice addtionals. I have to say this fairy is AWESOME!!!!!! I am like a kid in a candy store right now. Thank you fairy were ever you are. I really wish i had checked last night, but this really made my day, hell my whole week!!! Some people say you have to becareful with our kind of people...they just have no idea. STONERS RULE!!!! I cant wait to pay this forward.





jigfresh said:


> It did seem funny how none of anyones suggestions were taken..


Am just gonna smile at that and move quickly on..........

Much love to Jig, Mrs Jig/bump and the 600 crewwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I cut them with scissors straight into ice water. Right before the rooting compound they get the angle cut with a straight razor.


That is what I do, though I use a razor blade.

...and I really appreciated getting the ID on the mini-corn Whodat,
to a hilarious degree. (puzzles get me, and that reminded of the
old "Eyeball benders" that they used to have in "Games" magazine)

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it is thrips! Hey DST - what did you use to get rid of your thrips? They just seem to laugh at the neem. I think I need to bomb the yard with Sevin.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

whats the big hard on about what you use to cut the clones with guys and gals? The only thing I have had issues with as far as clone are concerned is beasties, but if you got that under control I am sure you could chop em off with yer tadger if ye fancied
I use kitchen scissors for this lot..all rooted fine.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit they are like the extreme borg mate....ask Don Gin. Fuk me I am still fighting the shits. I have been using a combo of organic soap based and pyrethrin(sp) based oil/fat products. I also spray the spoil...but still they persist. They are very good at travelling on air currents!




Mohican said:


> I think it is thrips! Hey DST - what did you use to get rid of your thrips? They just seem to laugh at the neem. I think I need to bomb the yard with Sevin.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn! I thought you had them beat. 

Here is why I am building a giant cage in my backyard:



[email protected]#king squirrels!



Moved all of the lumber out back:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see that put together. Good luck.......


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I think it is thrips! Hey DST - what did you use to get rid of your thrips? They just seem to laugh at the neem. I think I need to bomb the yard with Sevin.


Azatrol stopped thirps in there tracks for me was suggested to me by doublejj and was a great suggestion


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

Look at sns-203 have herd great things but no experiance myself with it


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

none of those items are available to me as far as I am aware, are they organic method?


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Damn! I thought you had them beat.
> 
> Here is why I am building a giant cage in my backyard:
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a really nice backyard mate. Looking forward to see how that comes along...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 6, 2013)

Also, all this talk about spider mites is getting me para. I got my room setup in my garage. Its in a storage room at the back of my garage so is there a larger chance those little fucker will pay me a visit as im semi-outdoor? Also the floor in my room is concrete so it tends to get warm and dry during lights on and cold and dry during lights off! Temp doesnt fluctuate 'too much' fortunately. I try to combat the dryness with a bucket of water in the room and I also hang a large beach towel up and dampen it when it drys out. The beach towel idea I got from a random thread in RIU and it works surprisingly well.

So is it hot and humid climates that attract them or the opposite? Just read 2 opinions on this in this thread...

-SM


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

[h=2]

Another reason to fire one up








[/h][h=2][/h][h=1]Study: Cannabis may prevent brain damage[/h][h=2]By Laurie Tarkan
Published June 06, 2013
FoxNews.com












Marijuana continues to be a paradox as it makes its way from illicit drug to wonder medicine being used to treat a number of symptoms and disorders more safely than traditional pharmaceuticals.
In the latest news, cannabis, which has been associated with long-term cognitive deficits in chronic users, is now being tested as a treatment to preserve brain function after traumatic injury.
Amidst the many it-damages-your-brain studies, some reports have shown that cannabis has neuroprotective effects. Studies have suggested that it has protective effects in neurodegenerative diseases like multiple sclerosis, Alzheimers, Huntingtons and Parkinsons diseases.
The author of the new study, Dr. Yosef Sarne of Tel Aviv University's Adelson Center for the Biology of Addictive Diseases, theorized that ultra-low doses of tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), the main psychoactive component of marijuana, induces minor damage to the brain, which may actually precondition the brain to protect it against more severe damage from injuries such as lack of oxygen, seizures or toxic drug exposure. In other words, it may act as a sort of vaccine against more traumatic harm.
In Dr. Sarne's animal study, published in the journals Behavioural Brain Research and Experimental Brain Research, researchers injected mice with a single, very low dose of THC  around 1,000 to 10,000 times less than what is found in a conventional joint  either several days before or after exposing the mice to a brain trauma.
They found that the treated mice had enhanced biochemical processes, which protected brain cells and preserved cognitive function over time, compared to control mice that were not treated with THC. Specifically, when the mice were examined three to seven weeks after the brain injury, those in the THC group performed better in learning and memory tests. They also showed increased amounts of neuroprotective chemicals compared to the control group.
In past laboratory experiments, Sarnes group found that ultra-low doses of THC affected cell signaling, preventing cell death and promoting certain growth factors. 
The researchers concluded that the use of low doses of THC can prevent long-term cognitive damage that results from brain injury in mice, but the drug needs to be tested in human trials.
Since we deal, in this case, in a basic process (THC is protective against a variety of insults, not just a specific condition), I personally believe it will go beyond rodents, Sarne wrote in an email.
Aside from treating patients with traumatic injury to the brain, Sarne suggested several ways of using THC preventively, before an injury occurs.
One use could be for patients on cardiopulmonary heart-lung machines used in open heart surgery. These come with a risk of interrupting the blood supply to the brain. Sarne said that THC could be injected beforehand as a preventive measure in case the brain is deprived of oxygen.
It could also be tested for use in patients such as those with epilepsy, who are at constant risk of brain injury, or those with a high risk of heart attack.
Sarne is currently testing the ability of low doses of THC to prevent heart damage during a heart attack, to prevent the death of heart muscle cells that are deprived of oxygen.


[/h]
[h=2][/h]
[h=2][/h]
[h=2][/h]
[h=2][/h]
[h=2]cof[/h]


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is a great site for pest control ideas - University of California at Davis - it's an agricultural university in the heart of California's agricultural mecca.

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/index.html

They have a cool trap for earwigs - tuna can with vegetable oil and a drop of tuna oil or bacon grease!


Thanks ShazMo - I am working on it - the pool is in a state, but someday I will get it re-plastered and tiled.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 6, 2013)

What up club 6 jus needin a lil more advice from u beast of grower ! Today I got a ph soil meter an my ph needs to be raised . I'm growing in 5 gallon buckets an have already bought lime . My questin is hp should a apply th raise my ph any comments are welcome an hope to hear from u DST thanks guy


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 6, 2013)

I purchased garden line ground limestone which is what the woman recomended


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

I grow successfully in soil and don't own a ph meter. If your soil is of reasonable quality, then it doesn't need ph'ing.....that's for hydro.  cof


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I'm kinda new at indoors an really dont wanna half ass an my ph is up to 8 an needs to be at 6.5 to 7 an I would like to have it where it's recommend by thy fine folks on RIU so please any advice will be helpfull


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

What soil mix are you using?  cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Also, all this talk about spider mites is getting me para. I got my room setup in my garage. Its in a storage room at the back of my garage so is there a larger chance those little fucker will pay me a visit as im semi-outdoor? Also the floor in my room is concrete so it tends to get warm and dry during lights on and cold and dry during lights off! Temp doesnt fluctuate 'too much' fortunately. I try to combat the dryness with a bucket of water in the room and I also hang a large beach towel up and dampen it when it drys out. The beach towel idea I got from a random thread in RIU and it works surprisingly well.
> 
> So is it hot and humid climates that attract them or the opposite? Just read 2 opinions on this in this thread...
> 
> ...


Ime in a shed outside a large homemade shed but none the less I get bugs bad if ime not on it and heat kills me also
And they do like hot dry climates they do not like humid cold temps 
It was me that had it backwards


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 6, 2013)

DST said:


> none of those items are available to me as far as I am aware, are they organic method?


Sns is organic and preety shure azatrol havnt used azatrol for.awhile


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jun 6, 2013)

I am new to MJ growing , but not to gardening Its bin my Experience to make what you think is the best soil mix to start with so you don't have a problems latter after your plants are rooted and growing. I make up a mix of regular cheep bag of ace potting soil, 5 Ib brick of reconstituted coco coir fiber ( coconut husks ground up) which is equal to the 1 1/2 cf bag of potting soil, about 1/2 gallon perlite and 2 1/2 cups of Dolomite lime to cover your ass on any PH issues plus it has a natural Calcium and magnesium value to it. I have never had a ph issue ever. I don't reuse my soils either . there are other mixes people use that are probably as good or better finding one that works best for you is the goal ....... good luck mate !


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 6, 2013)

It's mostly a miracle grow mix with perlite and good topsoil I've been growing outdoors with mg soil with great results but now indoor I wanna try to put as much care in it as I can and bein new to advanced nutes an ph water and soil I want to make the best of it my babies are looking great I jus want them to be to there highest quality


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> *
> 
> Another reason to fire one up
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey,,,,,,, smoke weed everyday. 



Mohican said:


> Here is a great site for pest control ideas - University of California at Davis - it's an agricultural university in the heart of California's agricultural mecca.
> 
> http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/index.html
> 
> ...


Looks very nice Mo! And yesh, that is a great site. I look for answers on many university ag websites... solid solid info. 



Can'tthinkofausername said:


> What up club 6 jus needin a lil more advice from u beast of grower ! Today I got a ph soil meter an my ph needs to be raised . I'm growing in 5 gallon buckets an have already bought lime . My questin is hp should a apply th raise my ph any comments are welcome an hope to hear from u DST thanks guy


Here you say you want to raise it.



curious old fart said:


> I grow successfully in soil and don't own a ph meter. If your soil is of reasonable quality, then it doesn't need ph'ing.....that's for hydro.  cof


Not to mention your average soil ph meter is not very accurate. A healthy soil is very good at buffering ph. I can regularly feed aact that test 8+ in ph with no issues,,, they do quite well actually 
The key to regulating ph when making your own soil from scratch is keeping an eye on the calcium % of everything your adding in,,, calcium is what raises your ph and you will have issues with high ph before you run into any kind of Ca toxicity. 



Can'tthinkofausername said:


> Well I'm kinda new at indoors an really dont wanna half ass an my ph is up to 8 an needs to be at 6.5 to 7 an I would like to have it where it's recommend by thy fine folks on RIU so please any advice will be helpfull


Now you say you need to lower it.

I suggest doing inside whatever you did outside if you had success. Adding all that extra shit is going to over complicate things, and dont get me started on advanced nutes. 

Also, no point in making a nice living soil if you''ll be drenching it in chemical ferts. 
I say either go with the bottle ferts and an inert medium, or build a living soil. If using synthetics ph regulation is a must IMO,,, in a healthy soil its a none issue.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

We all need a chuckle, every once in a while...

[video=youtube_share;rFfCa96HSxY]http://youtu.be/rFfCa96HSxY[/video]


----------



## Bendel (Jun 6, 2013)

lovvin the 600w hps !!!!!!!!!


----------



## deephouser (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheers to the 600! I really appreciate all the help so far, especially with the problems from a week or so ago. Here's an update. I am about 5.5 weeks into 12/12. I'm thinking about another 5 to 6 weeks, at least. Think that timeframe is about right? Thoughts from what you see so far? I think they've gotten better, or at least not worse, from the earlier problems. I've not given nutes for a week now, have watered twice. Anyway, these are from seed, sprouted 3/26.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

This should be required reading before planting a seed https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html If you will just read uncle ben's comments you will gain years of knowledge.  cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

All those trich's on the fan leaves & sugar leaves will make for some nice hash, as a bonus to the groovy buds.


----------



## deephouser (Jun 6, 2013)

I've read a lot of that. Definitely a lot of good information. I follow a lot of what he says, such as not removing vegetation. The double edged sword of this site is there is too much information. Hard to take it all in, process it, and figure out what is what. I'm getting there though


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

deephouser said:


> I've read a lot of that. Definitely a lot of good information. I follow a lot of what he says, such as not removing vegetation. The double edged sword of this site is there is too much information. Hard to take it all in, process it, and figure out what is what. I'm getting there though


His advice is the truth......the other is bs. I think he is a botanist.  cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> His advice is the truth......the other is bs. I think he is a botanist.  cof


Hey my advice is truth to! I went to school for horticulture lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Really? That's cool


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> This should be required reading before planting a seed https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers.html If you will just read uncle ben's comments you will gain years of knowledge.  cof


That was a good little read...Thanks


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> All those trich's on the fan leaves & sugar leaves will make for some nice hash, as a bonus to the groovy buds.


I had an outdoor grow a few years(First grow ever. Doing my first indoor atm) back and all the trimmings I just threw away due to lack of knowledge. Hash is pretty much non existent in Aus but this time...he he THIS TIME...No trimmings will make it out alive -insert evil laugh with Dr. Evil pinky pose-


----------



## deephouser (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, these are looking pretty frosty so far. I don't know anything about making hash, but I love smoking it! I'm hoping to get a gram or two...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Really? That's cool


Damn straight I did, I've always loved nature and plants


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

deephouser said:


> Yeah, these are looking pretty frosty so far. I don't know anything about making hash, but I love smoking it! I'm hoping to get a gram or two...we'll see how it goes.


Make some dry ice hash, it's so simple and the return is great


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey my advice is truth to! I went to school for horticulture lol


You've always given good advice....mucho gracias.  cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> You've always given good advice....mucho gracias.  cof


Thanks bro, hopefully it's useful to some people. Sometimes I feel like I ramble to much lol.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 6, 2013)

Im thinking about taking up horticulture as a career choice. Was going to do plumbing because in Australia the money for Plumbing is absurd once your qualified. One of the highest paying trades, especially if you own your own business! Completed the pre-apprenticeship at tafe and was looking for an apprenticeship but now im having second thoughts...Even though the money is great I personally think its a real bad idea doing something you dont enjoy. I wanna wake up and look forward to going to work.

So whats the horticulture industry like?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks bro, hopefully it's useful to some people. Sometimes I feel like I ramble to much lol.


TL;DR

I kid!
I kid!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

I fucking love it bro, it really makes growing that much funner. I'm constantly trying new things and learning new ways to rid of pests and have to graft plants and shit like that. The jobs are endless for it. Once you understand how a plant really works it also makes growing it so much easier. people tend to over complicate things and thats when they run into problems. 

I go to a seminar 2 times a year back at my college I graduated from and just touch up on stuff and see what's new in the world of plants. 

If you love plants, science and learning horticulture is the life for you


----------



## Javadog (Jun 6, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> I had an outdoor grow a few years(First grow ever. Doing my first indoor atm) back and all the trimmings I just threw away due to lack of knowledge. Hash is pretty much non existent in Aus but this time...he he THIS TIME...No trimmings will make it out alive -insert evil laugh with Dr. Evil pinky pose-


LOL, I agree.

Actually for my first grow, I was a stupid kid in the late 70s...
...I smoked everything. 

Now, I have a BHO tube and most of a case of butane, the Oil Slick stuff
(which I jokingly refer to as my "Oil Stick" pads), and bubble bags. LOL

It is all good. Enjoy!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Im thinking about taking up horticulture as a career choice. Was going to do plumbing because in Australia the money for Plumbing is absurd once your qualified. One of the highest paying trades, especially if you own your own business! Completed the pre-apprenticeship at tafe and was looking for an apprenticeship but now im having second thoughts...Even though the money is great I personally think its a real bad idea doing something you dont enjoy. I wanna wake up and look forward to going to work.
> 
> So whats the horticulture industry like?


Id say trust yourself. Do what you enjoy and eventually things fall in place if you stick with it. At least this is how I try to look at it.
Only live once, may as well enjoy it while it lasts and do what you can to make it last. Eat rite, exercise, consum cannabis, and do what you love everyday all day every night all night. 

And now off to milkshake land.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Super concentrate tea for the veggie garden, will be diluting this into 100 gallons of collected rain water. Gonna give it to the toms as a foliar too. 
Only a gallon of h2o in a 5gal bucket and she still overfoaming! The bubbles are strong with this one  Even the foam spillage is DARK.





This is a little gross even to me,,, not gross enough to keep my hands and nose out of it  Im a strange fella.






All the mite talk in the 600 scared me so much I pissed in this jug  nah, just a bit of the home remedy preventative spray.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

Homer bucket!!! Speaking of tea's I need to start brewing one tomorrow. Going to be going out of town this weekend so gonna be gone for 3 days, hope the girls do ok lol. Going to let my tea brew all weekend  Hope it don't overflow lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Id say trust yourself. Do what you enjoy and eventually things fall in place if you stick with it. At least this is how I try to look at it.
> Only live once, may as well enjoy it while it lasts and do what you can to make it last. Eat rite, exercise, consum cannabis, and do what you love everyday all day every night all night.
> 
> And now off to milkshake land.


Master Shake popped into my head, followed by a googltube search:

[video=youtube_share;KeDxDexrTWs]http://youtu.be/KeDxDexrTWs[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love me some Aqua Teen!!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 6, 2013)

sent you an email doobs.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 6, 2013)

its time to get down to business.. got my first tomato sprouts.. what to sprout what to sprout? just found three seeds in somereal dense nice smelling but not super special tasteing bud threw them in some water.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?i need more soil.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

I just throw my girls straight into rapid rooters and then into my watering mat. I never have to water and it makes sure they keep the perfect moisture.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 6, 2013)

Not digging the Gov getting phone records, internet task forces etc. I'm starting to get paranoid about all this online stuff. Feel like the patriot act etc is making us get spied on. Think if the terrorist guys see that I'm trying to smuggle 5000 lbs of cocaine in the country (hypothetically). You think they are just going to let that go because the pat act is only for terrorism? Nah... I bet it would get shuffled down to a lot smaller issues too... We keep losing rights little by little. They should be repealing some of these laws, but they just keep making more and more laws. Laws=less freedom all the time. IDK, it's getting bad and bugging me.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Not digging the Gov getting phone records, internet task forces etc. I'm starting to get paranoid about all this online stuff. Feel like the patriot act etc is making us get spied on. Think if the terrorist guys see that I'm trying to smuggle 5000 lbs of cocaine in the country (hypothetically). You think they are just going to let that go because the pat act is only for terrorism? Nah... I bet it would get shuffled down to a lot smaller issues too... We keep losing rights little by little. They should be repealing some of these laws, but they just keep making more and more laws. Laws=less freedom all the time. IDK, it's getting bad and bugging me.


Dude I know exactly what you mean, land of the free huh? More like land of we will put drones and taps on you so we know what you are doing all the time, then we will cover it up and make it look like it never happend.

ffs, I really feel the same way horn


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

They are probably subbed to my journal 

Keep growing my friends.


Nighty roo.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2013)

Same here who, I'm out for the evening. Got a lot to do tomorrow to make sure everything is in check for the weekend. 

Night 6!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2013)

Well just took 2 cuts off my dog and put in soil no rooting gel and in heated prop will be taking more in wool later on and get pics up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> sent you an email doobs.


I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like we are getting our summer this week. Super blue sky all round....and it may even stick around for some of the weekend as well!!

Happy days 6ers.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

fuck i hate to bring a super sunny friday down...

black hawk down peeps, our buddy cindy got collared a couple of days back. haven't heard from him in a day think they may have kept him in.  

he'll bounce back.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Music time...
> 
> Anybody else get down on macklemore?


Yeah, I like him a lot. 



DST said:


> Am just gonna smile at that and move quickly on..........
> 
> Much love to Jig, Mrs Jig/bump and the 600 crewwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was meant to be ironic, wasn't sure if anyone would catch it. You're always on the ball. And much love to the little dutch bump. Is it weird to you that your child will be dutch? Woot. 19 weeks!!!



curious old fart said:


> I grow successfully in soil and don't own a ph meter. If your soil is of reasonable quality, then it doesn't need ph'ing.....that's for hydro.  cof


I don't use a ph meter for my hydro. That's only for fancy folks. 



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Not digging the Gov getting phone records, internet task forces etc. I'm starting to get paranoid about all this online stuff. Feel like the patriot act etc is making us get spied on. Think if the terrorist guys see that I'm trying to smuggle 5000 lbs of cocaine in the country (hypothetically). You think they are just going to let that go because the pat act is only for terrorism? Nah... I bet it would get shuffled down to a lot smaller issues too... We keep losing rights little by little. They should be repealing some of these laws, but they just keep making more and more laws. Laws=less freedom all the time. IDK, it's getting bad and bugging me.


You mention the patriot act. We aren't losing rights little by little... they took most of them away with one swoop when they passed that shit. Crazy how much shit you can get away with when you create a big enough diversion.

However, there are two sides to the coin. They have the right to spy on all of us all the time in many ways. Imagine the amount of shit they have to work with. There's still only so many of them, and a whole lot of us. Just because they know what we are all doing, doesn't make us any bigger fish. And if anything it makes the pond a ton bigger.

EDIT: Best wishes for our friend cinders.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2013)

Morning, D, and to the others near you 

Been tooling around the tubeofyou's and came to a brief, and yet poignant, epiphany while perusing various videos with deep and meaningful Life Affirming stories that we all, as Human Beings, each and every one of us, as such and where by, must we always acknowledge the splendifferousnous of the chocolate pudding pops, you see, blinded by the HID Light of Truth that so eminently displays itself before your eyes to be viewed, and RE-viewed later at a time of convenient cogitation when all about you is calm and still with nary a church mouse around to squeak in your mind's ear to un-watch that which you so blatantantly watched oh, so many hours ago when someone you THOUGHT was a "_friend_" posted some horrendous motorcycle jump crash that some idiot backyard daredevil got himself into while his buddies egged him on laughing away in their incredulity of the wisdom of his erstwhile two-wheeled pursuits to usher him towards his impending doom...
... but, I digest.
So, the mural of the story, Michelagelo DaVinci?
_*Always*_ remember, no matter *how* bad one's day might seem to be developing, at least you're *not* _*this*_ guy:


[video=youtube_share;g7Cg6k4WdAI]http://youtu.be/g7Cg6k4WdAI[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2013)

Dam, that's not good news about Cinders....fingers crossed for the gadje.

Jig, I did smile at your pic on FB, haha. Yup, I am going to have a Kaas Kopje!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 7, 2013)

she is such a beautiful plant, I kind of like her just like this :] maybe she'll look better with big tall buds


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

That pic got me again this morning, i was scrolling through fagbook loooking for something for the wife and he was there. Makes me laugh just thinking bout the face on him lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, I missed the post about cgg.
Hoping it comes out alright for him.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2013)

Cinders had said that he had a snitch that was getting close. I hope that he is all right.  cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

the snitch was in our midst 6ers.... though he reckoned it was the neighbours that got the law. who knows haven't heard since. think he was handing himself in rather than them come looking. which will go in his favour.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2013)

and on a positive note.....*Vermont decriminalizes marijuana possession*






Reuters Photo. A marijuana starter plant for sale at Canna Pi medical marijuana dispensary in Seattle. 





1 hr ago By AP  

 




Vermont Gov. Peter Shumlin has signed into law a measure that replaces criminal penalties for possession of small amounts of marijuana with civil fines.

ESSEX JUNCTION, Vt.  Vermont has become the 17th state to get rid of criminal penalties for the possession of small amounts of marijuana.
Gov. Peter Shumlin signed a measure into law Thursday.
The law replaces criminal penalties with civil fines similar to a traffic ticket for possession of up to an ounce of marijuana or five grams of hashish.
The law also treats possession of such amounts of marijuana by people under age 21 the same as underage possession of alcohol, including referral to court diversion for a first offense, potential civil penalties and/or license suspension, and criminal penalties for a third violation.
Previously, possession of up to 2 ounces of marijuana was punishable by a six- to 24-month jail term. Vermont legalized the use of medical marijuana in 2004. cof


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello 6ers.. Holy................. Im finally on the internet again. Ordered fibernet and when time came they tossed me a month behind. Damnit. But now it is all good! ;D 60/60mbit Yihaa
Hope you are all great! Today is harvest day!! Lemon Skunk. Critical Kush. Pure Kush. 
Happyness 
Random photos ill make up for it later, when my scissorfinger is done.
Lemon skunk in the light. Buds are weighing so much they fell over about a week ago.

Ive missed this so much.. Gonna get my shit together and then ill be up to date in no time.. Happy weekend yall!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Baby steps..... cof.

Hydro, looking FANTASTIC!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> she is such a beautiful plant, I kind of like her just like this :] maybe she'll look better with big tall buds




Everything looks better with big tall buds!  great structure/training.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 7, 2013)

I rant a lot around here so I'll keep this short. What the fuck is up with girls wearing 70s style pants that come over their belly buttons now? Take me back to the 90s where daisy dukes were in style. Don't even know what to say


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 7, 2013)

So unsexy its mad!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

I like my ladies with a bit of class. Whores are good to look at though! 
And no, just because they are dressed that way does not make them a whore,,,, but they sure are wearing a whores uniform!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 7, 2013)

Don,
Any ideas as to who it was?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 7, 2013)

yo sixers..! today is a lovely day.. maybe it has to do with the stuff in my orange juice. and this good music.. and that beautiful sunlight. and throwing seeds in water.. and and and and.. idk. [youtube]eV0fWMcl7wc[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 7, 2013)

and dooobs I sent it the email if you still have the same email adress


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 7, 2013)

and shouts out to cindy! free cindy! and free me!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Free all of our POW brothers! My thoughts are with ya cindy


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2013)

Lunch outside, finishing off yesterdays braai





and some little yins, cheese surprise and ho+cookies or the other name that it goes by....... All 5 cheese surprise popped no problem - ran them as a quick tester as a couple of peeps said they had experienced problems.....not sure what to say, these worked out hunkdory....confusuling






Waiting for my good wife to come home, she phoned earlier and was having a benny, some fuktard project manager came in and said that she'd need to get people to work the weekend (this is half way through Friday afternoon, ffs, plus one of the few days this year that it has been sunny)....anyway, still waiting, I think she has maybe strangled someone at work lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2013)

What idiot would try to do that to your wife? You might as well get in in touch with your lawyer to arrange bail. cof


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2013)

Funnily enough it was actually someone who is a friend of hers outside work, but from what I gather it comes from the top so we'll need to see. I told her to remain calm earlier and for some reason the line just went dead I've been keeping a close eye on the news, lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Lunch outside, finishing off yesterdays braai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you eat good bro!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bassman is still around, just not on here much.
Super busy over here the ghetto. 
oldest just turned 17 y-day, and that broke my wallet.

Everything growing is outside.
they are all still flowering for some reason, but really weakly, mostly just stems full of hairs, but all have at least preflowers on top.
The S1 dogs have actual buds forming.
Its crazy that they are still doing this in June, but I suppose they will still snap out of it in the next week or so.
Not experienced with outdoor growing at all, and all my local friends dont have theirs flowering still

I decided that I can no longer hold out.
I need a "REAL" sound system in the ride, and have been working on that lately.

I have started working out again as well.
My daughter decided she is fat lol, and so we work out together.
She is just under 5'1" and weighs 120 (54.54Kilos)
She rides the recumbent, and I hit the iron.
I set up a workout audio system in the garage "GYM" and we have a Denon receiver with Ipod input with some bookshelf Bostons, and have a sub going in there soon as well.
I work out way harder with the right mood music!!

In case anyone is wondering the GYM is impenetrable like a fortress, and I have 2 night vision cameras outside of it as well


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2013)

Good to hear things are rolling along bassman. Had been wondering where u were. Happy bday to the not so little one. Look at you raising a young adult. Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Good to hear things are rolling along bassman. Had been wondering where u were. Happy bday to the not so little one. Look at you raising a young adult. Thanks for dropping in.


Yeah shes a big girl.
She wants to move out and move to Arizona to go to College.
I dont want her to go......

Her best friend has family there, and thats where they plan to go together.
She wants to go there next month for a week to sight see and see what the area is like.
I worry, and am scared.
I never get scared (well not often), so this is weird for me.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 7, 2013)

I feel for you Bass. They open doors we cannot, and would not, shut. (I typed "shit" at first...fuk fuk fuk)

I am glad that we have a boy, as it will be hard enough.

JD


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah Bassman nothing like the kids to spark fear in a person who doenst normally feel it. I have 2 kids myself. The youngest is 17 and about to grad High school early. Hard to let go, but need to so they can grow. It is hard being a parent. I wouldnt change it though.......


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Lunch outside, finishing off yesterdays braai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh its on! food wars weekend? i hope to start casting my entrees in soon . looks good d


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

Blue pit shots 4 weeks today from flip of lights just now packing weight on


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 7, 2013)

Phew its been a long day. Im scissor hash busted. Done for now.
What is up with my Pure Kush smelling so bad i had to stop cutting? Is it normal? It smells like roadkill and garlic :/ Im flushing another day even though it have had over a weeks flush in hempy perlite.
Quick photo update from today. Lemon Skunk and Critical Kush 
View attachment 2689787View attachment 2689788View attachment 2689790View attachment 2689792View attachment 2689793View attachment 2689795View attachment 2689799
Time for a movie. Dead man down danish. Director trying it out in the states. Goodnight all.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

Some alien og ime smokin on amazing pungent smell very sticky and tasty


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

It may be summer outside but its always winter in the 600... Nice nuggetry errbody.

Food wars,, Im down to lose!  I think many a keyboards would be ruined by the end.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

All I can say is wow very thought out and just crazy I've Ben blessed to c many othe people's wharehouse gardens etc but would love to spend.a day here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLlxV1rg4B8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 7, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> All I can say is wow very thought out and just crazy I've Ben blessed to c many othe people's wharehouse gardens etc but would love to spend.a day here
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLlxV1rg4B8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



ehh. not impressed, seems like a lot of wasted light.. nice plants though!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

Wasn't talking about the lighting I would of done it diffrent also


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Outdoor 600 watts of Sunny Veg pr*0*n. Sorry no bud pr*0*&#8203;n yet!

View attachment 2690121

Hey Don thanks for the info on Cindy! Whoever this SNITCH is I got a message for you weak bitch.....KARMA IS A MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!

Keep us posted if anything changes, we are all pulling for Cindy and his fam!

Peace

FM


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

Snitches end up in ditches


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

So am I backwards or correct someone from the 600 club snitches on cindygrower


----------



## Javadog (Jun 7, 2013)

That caught my eye as well. It would be good to see that elaborated.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Tea on tap!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2013)

That is amazing! You are going to grow some dank up there in the clouds


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> All I can say is wow very thought out and just crazy I've Ben blessed to c many othe people's wharehouse gardens etc but would love to spend.a day here
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLlxV1rg4B8&feature=youtube_gdata_player





Guzias1 said:


> ehh. not impressed, seems like a lot of wasted light.. nice plants though!


Im going to disagree. That dude knows what the fuk he is doing! I like everything besides the use of hydro, Im not knocking it, I just think soil makes a better product.



Mohican said:


> That is amazing! You are going to grow some dank up there in the clouds



funny enough I just changed my location.
thanks.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im going to disagree. That dude knows what the fuk he is doing! I like everything besides the use of hydro, Im not knocking it, I just think soil makes a better product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree plants should be in soil imo and yes he knows what's up only reason I would change lighting is my style.growing but if had the space and a hudge ac then it would be diffrent


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Tea on tap!


I will.start digging a trench maybe u could tap it to my room also haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Im working on a new tech,,, pipeless water free for everyone (tea included)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2013)

Speaking of up in the clouds...

[video=youtube_share;2aCOyOvOw5c]http://youtu.be/2aCOyOvOw5c[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Outdoor 600 watts of Sunny Veg pr*0*n. Sorry no bud pr*0*&#8203;n yet!
> 
> View attachment 2690121
> 
> ...


Its ok, I like em young - insert creepy man stare -


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Day 7~ 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Its ok, I like em young - insert creepy man stare -






Thats a grown ass woman right there... Nothing creepy about that


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats a grown ass woman right there... Nothing creepy about that


Pre-pubecent(puberty meaning nugs)


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2013)

bad shit for cinders, fucking hate the filth me dirty horrible bullied victums at school, been up since 5 since i got bowl full of 2 toke to blast today runny nose didnt help a lot like but 1 big bong and throat is sharp cleared been dying over sink last 20 mins now going for another and try find summit to watch


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Pre-pubecent(puberty meaning nugs)



She is sexually mature,,, got lil bewbs all over,,, shes just not extra horny and begging for it!


Uhh, what?







Hey bud hope you feel better... That two toke sounds nice 

laters.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

From what I know there was a user that Cindy knew who joined riu and he felt he was a bit too close for comfort. There is no indication that is was the user who grassed at all. I believe Cindy thinks it was his neighbours, although nothing confirmed, and as we always know, it's always just suspicions as the boys in blue will never tell you.




method2mymadness said:


> So am I backwards or correct someone from the 600 club snitches on cindygrower





Javadog said:


> That caught my eye as well. It would be good to see that elaborated.
> 
> JD


Happy weekend to you all.

DST


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah shes a big girl.
> She wants to move out and move to Arizona to go to College.
> I dont want her to go......


Arizona ain't bad...sounds like she has a good head on her shoulders..that comes from good parenting..sorry to ramble. Just make sure she brings sunscreen..it's gonna be fuggin HOOTTT when she visits. Peace


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

picture of some mud with a fuzzy green thing at the bottom! hot cookies





slightly less fuzzy green thing - cheese





sat leaning blue pit male





this is my favoured Blue Pit male, seriously the edges of the leaves are almost blue. Hard to pic up in the light and with poor camera skills.










engineers dream dog getting a bit boss..







Peace,

DST


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmmm....usually it is the cheese that is fuzzy.

ba-dum-TSH

JD


----------



## Penyajo (Jun 8, 2013)

What up guys. Hope every one is ready for the weekend. I dont have any thing planned at the moment, But I hope to find something fun to do here shortly. Any ways the Tahoe girls are really getting nice. The smells that come out of the room when I open the door are pungent as fuck. Smelling mostly like a fuel smelling cat piss smell, but when you squeeze a small bud I smells like straight up captain crunch. This will probably be the last time I post up pictures before they meet my scissors. They will all be coming down on Tuesday night.Last two pics have the flash because I love how the buds look with it. But most of the pics are just regular 600 light. STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome penyajo!
So on to the next one. Just chopped down my Pure Kush from the scrog. What a pain in the a.. Took a while and looking at my table right now its gonna be a long evenening. The leaf to bud ratio is just silly. But i bet it is some strong fire. The scent alone is making me mambo sway. Oh well gotta get to it. Hope u have a great weekend.
View attachment 2691098View attachment 2691100View attachment 2691140View attachment 2691141
View attachment 2691209
Damn editor this is all i get to post atm


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

Stuff like this would make the 3-hour wait stuck out on the tarmac pretty much worth it:

[video=youtube_share;dFhYPsgroMk]http://youtu.be/dFhYPsgroMk[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 8, 2013)

Well my bp#2 hermied might move her outside to finish just sucks my lights run at night she might stress a little with the heat also since my room is nice and cool...


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

That sucks method. 

I'd just be afraid she might try to go back to veg if put outdoors now, idk maybe it would finish up, but then again she would be getting 12+ hrs of light a day, hmm.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2013)

View attachment 2691275View attachment 2691276View attachment 2691277View attachment 2691278
Argh aikwfiufnhpihwqa


----------



## budolskie (Jun 8, 2013)

Well been to BBQ all day now back few bongs order a chinks and watch 187 with Samuel l Jackson


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That sucks method.
> 
> I'd just be afraid she might try to go back to veg if put outdoors now, idk maybe it would finish up, but then again she would be getting 12+ hrs of light a day, hmm.


She would be moved into darkness so she maintained her 12/12 probly throw her under the house in basement easy to move her in and out from the backyard 
Or I will just keep her in the room and turn the whole crop to hash if I find any seeds 
Growing three new strains not liking this round of cookies like my other pheno and the violator not liking it either wreaks of pine like u rubbed ur hand on pine needles fuckin hate the smell


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 8, 2013)

afternoon men, im working my arse off and i regret to inform you good fellows that il be taking it underground for a while and make some $$$ big risk so no computron for a while. il post my last update for a while in a week or so. time to work. peace and good luck il be back in a few months.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> She would be moved into darkness so she maintained her 12/12 probly throw her under the house in basement easy to move her in and out from the backyard
> Or I will just keep her in the room and turn the whole crop to hash if I find any seeds
> Growing three new strains not liking this round of cookies like my other pheno and the violator not liking it either wreaks of pine like u rubbed ur hand on pine needles fuckin hate the smell


Ah well then yes it should be fine lol, if not there is nothing wrong with hash 



cannabiscult said:


> afternoon men, im working my arse off and i regret to inform you good fellows that il be taking it underground for a while and make some $$$ big risk so no computron for a while. il post my last update for a while in a week or so. time to work. peace and good luck il be back in a few months.....


Best of luck to you canna, take care and stay safe bro.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks mate.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

No problem brotha, go make that bank, shit sometimes I wish I was still illegal. I'm tired of letting oz's go for 175 and shit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No problem brotha, go make that bank, shit sometimes I wish I was still illegal. I'm tired of letting oz's go for 175 and shit.



Thats not bad,, especially considering you dont have to worry about being in the poker. Just grow more fool lol


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 8, 2013)

175 lmao holy shit!!!! i get 300-400 a OZ baby....... smokin... give a fuck where i live. im growin. ill just bond out baby...


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 8, 2013)

shooting for six digits


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought I posted this last night but apparently I didnt? I dont know whats going on.

Day 7~ 12/12


----------



## budolskie (Jun 8, 2013)

Whodat I'm jealous as of your setup like


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 8, 2013)

thats some badass bitches.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats not bad,, especially considering you dont have to worry about being in the poker. Just grow more fool lol


LOL I do grow more but still I'd like more then 175 haha



mac.os.x said:


> 175 lmao holy shit!!!! i get 300-400 a OZ baby....... smokin... give a fuck where i live. im growin. ill just bond out baby...


Must be nice



cannabiscult said:


> shooting for six digits


Shit shoot for a mill 



whodatnation said:


> I thought I posted this last night but apparently I didnt? I dont know whats going on.
> 
> Day 7~ 12/12



Sexy whodat! shit's looking good. 

but how many times do I have to tell you to quit sneaking into my grow room!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2013)

3.time might be it  Finally done with the cutting. Damnit it was a leafy one. And a stinkin one. It barthers me a bit i cant find others saying its bad smellin in grow journals. Well its still got drying and curing. Things might change.
1. attempt at scrog was a good succes im gonna do it to my Lemon skunk clone  Night night


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Dinner............ is served 
*

​
​

*


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Dinner............ is served
> *
> 
> ​
> ...


whats for desert? Looks lovely mate.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

scissor hash 

And this time you really cant have any desert without eating your din first! Ok lil bit of din then lil bit of desert.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

With a side of head rush


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yummy, green  So pretty.

I'm green friendly...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

I must be _*anti*_-green, 'cause I torch every last bud that I can get my wretched hands on!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL, I know...I am the Salamander!


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 8, 2013)

Can I join the club?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 8, 2013)

looks like you just did welcome !


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 8, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> looks like you just did welcome !


Happy to be aboard.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

Katy the Krazy Kitty Kat approves!


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuk sake, I pop out for 600 beers and you lot are gassing like a load of old fish wifes, lol....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

Katy's not half as mad as DST, though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

This was me on a night ride on my mighty mighty scooter, doing what I could to obey the speed limit and keep it below mach-1.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

I do like to have fun with the scooters on my bike, lol, they are always quite alarmed when I over take them, mwahahahaha....right, time for a BIFTA!!!!!


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I do like to have fun with the scooters on my bike, lol, they are always quite alarmed when I over take them, mwahahahaha....right, time for a BIFTA!!!!!



Scooters? Psh, get in line with the beast!!!


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 8, 2013)

Just kidding, my cars a piece of shit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

Performance parts are being researched.
Will have vids uploaded to yootoobz when projects are finished.
I'm hoping to be able to scootch it up to 40mph with just a variator & roller weight change, and I'm going to also install a performance clutch at the same time. Will take 100-miles (a little over 150km) for all parts to wear in, but I can do that in a week easily.
Won't be super fast, but it won't lose as much speed going up the San Francisco-like hills we have here in this part of Salem.
Been reading up on stuff, and after I get the service/repair manual this coming week, I can start making phone calls to see what is and isn't available for my scooter, since they changed the engines from 2-stroke carberated to 4-stroke w/fuel injection.

Anyways...
...smoking this has given me "happy fingers":







Sorry.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

as long as it gets you from a to b. I cycled around for years on what we call junkie bikes here (i.e you buy them off the corner from junkies for 10-15 euros), my wife is still cycling around on hers 10 years later! lol. good old Bikikins!


Crankyxr said:


> Just kidding, my cars a piece of shit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Just kidding, my cars a piece of shit


I think it'd still run me over going up a hill.

I sure hope there are worthwhile performance parts for mine...
I'm setting aside up to $500 (maybe a tad more if needed, and probably another $500 come this winter for other upgrades if they become available) to get this scooter battle ready.
But, it's a 4-stroke mini-thumper, so there's going to be a limit to what can be squeezed out of it.
We shall see...
... we shall see...


[video=youtube_share;cgw1jToZukk]http://youtu.be/cgw1jToZukk[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

right, best get to bedski, gonna be dawn in a couple of hours and my time clock will be saying, "get the fuck up stupid mother mukker!"

Nernight!
DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> as long as it gets you from a to b. I cycled around for years on what we call junkie bikes here (i.e you buy them off the corner from junkies for 10-15 euros), my wife is still cycling around on hers 10 years later! lol. good old Bikikins!



Hey, find the right junkie and you can get some nice stuff for next to nothing! Knowing they are stollen I dont buy shit from them,, I wont even talk to em I got better things to do. 
Thieves piss me off.



Howdy D, dont drink your 600 beers going 600 kmh you might spill some! be responsible and pull over.


edit: night then


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

spill beer, pffft. don't be silly! now bed Zebede said!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

This is the bike I started riding when I was 5 years old (1971):

1969 Kawasaki Bushmaster 90 (90cc 2-stroke)

[video=youtube_share;LT7Q6bSVPWc]http://youtu.be/LT7Q6bSVPWc[/video]

Off to the car parts store for a headlamp bulb.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 8, 2013)

Well wide a wake girlfriend coming in waking me up bowl full of 2 toke should sort the job, be back when I rise again


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 8, 2013)

First bike I had was a yamaha mx 80 current bike 1996 yz 250 fastest bike I've ever owned its a rear tire white nuckle ride


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a old pic from one of my threads 
It has pro tapers now new motor tranny and bunch other shit just overhauled it


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

My first bike was a Honda CB360T

This was a perfect first bike for me. It was something of a little-big bike.

I drove it every day on a 50 minute commute to University, for a couple years.

JD


----------



## budolskie (Jun 8, 2013)

Well back up for the day ready for wake n bake, I need to pass a bike test like I would love it


----------



## supchaka (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought a pipe today, my last glass one was $8 and pretty shitty. This was $46 which I think is a lot for a lil piece. It's fucking thick and heavy though and the holes aren't drilled like cheap ones.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2013)

my first bike was a wee thing with stabilisers and peddles.....


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 9, 2013)

I had a Velo Solex  Hit the gas or fall over. Crazy thing  Then i had a piaggio ciao. Yep i was a true gangster. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Well wide a wake girlfriend coming in waking me up bowl full of 2 toke should sort the job, be back when I rise again


hahahah that ones a keeper bud  hows the two toke?


supchaka said:


> I bought a pipe today, my last glass one was $8 and pretty shitty. This was $46 which I think is a lot for a lil piece. It's fucking thick and heavy though and the holes aren't drilled like cheap ones.


sweet piece chaka, you can see there'e been some work gone into it, hows it hit?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 9, 2013)

lovely don gets u baked much better then the shite u buy round here only decent u get round here blue but its greed the bags they nock out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

grown with love n care even if not by me lol the guy it came from popped one seed and loved it so much he kept it going.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2013)

Went on FB today. I don't do it often. A buddy I served with in the USMC posted some pics of the first Gulf War. We were the TIP of the spear as they say.

















Fuck with the best die like the rest!!!!!! Those were the days, running around the globe like it was nothing.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 9, 2013)

i gotta go by batteries, ima do a update today, last time i showed my girls they were little tiny chicks in cups, kinda gettin big now, their all on 12/12, i hit them for the first time ever with some bloom booster at lights on yesterday, they seem to love it.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I bought a pipe today, my last glass one was $8 and pretty shitty. This was $46 which I think is a lot for a lil piece. It's fucking thick and heavy though and the holes aren't drilled like cheap ones.


Thats a nice bit of glass dude!!


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 9, 2013)

ok.....ima go ahead and post these fuzzy looking pics ima take some more tonight at lights off with the flash.


my girls are starting to preflower....thank god  the tallest one is CJ that u can see rest are Dog and a nice southerncharm.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> ok.....ima go ahead and post these fuzzy looking pics ima take some more tonight at lights off with the flash.
> 
> 
> my girls are starting to preflower....thank god  the tallest one is CJ that u can see rest are Dog and a nice southerncharm.
> View attachment 2692406View attachment 2692407View attachment 2692408




Plants are looking nice and healthy! keep it up 




Hey chaka thats a nice pipe bud 
I have a close friend who blows glass and he lets me chill and watch him work. People fail to realize what goes into making pipes, all these things are hand made and the process takes allot of time some very expensive equipment and the utilities are through the roof and not to mention having the skills youv taken the time to get... they dont make much as it is. His old place used to run a $40k utility bill every month.



edit: the first vid I found on boobtube
[video=youtube;34XczvTaRiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34XczvTaRiI[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Plants are looking nice and healthy! keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this made me think of my life rule number 23....don't fry bacon naked


----------



## Hogg (Jun 9, 2013)

WTF do scooters and bombs have to do with weed?....Isnt this supposed to be about 600w gardens??


----------



## james2500 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hogg said:


> WTF do scooters and bombs have to do with weed?....Isnt this supposed to be about 600w gardens??


yes...and for me it's also a place to meet people with similar interests and shoot the bull


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

It's about what we make it about.

Could be cannabis, could be music, could be grow techniques.
Could be food.
Could be veggies.
Could be dogs or cats.
The 600 is about everything except bad attitudes.



Could be about baby monkeys riding backwards on a pig:

[video=youtube_share;qz__XEDVXTM]http://youtu.be/qz__XEDVXTM[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

Hogg said:


> WTF do scooters and bombs have to do with weed?....Isnt this supposed to be about 600w gardens??


Club 600 is just that a club with a bunch of great people and we talk about what we want while sharing our gardens


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's about what we make it about.
> 
> Could be cannabis, could be music, could be grow techniques.
> Could be food.
> ...


OMG ^^^





got 600 subjects and bad attitudes aint one,,,, hit me!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey doobs u c this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L9SiNI_NN0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

james2500 said:


> this made me think of my life rule number 23....don't fry bacon naked



haha I was a bit nervous when hey was swinging it around  "bro, you realize thats melting glass,, right?"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hey doobs u c this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L9SiNI_NN0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Yeah, saw that one the other day.
I'm looking into a Yoshimura exhaust system (or Two Brothers, or one of the other performance exhausts).
Variator comes first (and a racing clutch, and a kevlar drive belt)


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice are u finding a lot of options for it or no


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> haha I was a bit nervous when hey was swinging it around  "bro, you realize thats melting glass,, right?"


Watching people that know what's up blowing glass and ur there in person is awsome so much going on .....


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 9, 2013)

Whats up everyone. Wanted to post up these pics last night. But went out with my girl for our bdays. 1st is my Purple Cookie Monster & 2nd is the Thin Mints. Which I'm wondering if thats what it is. Anyways have a wonderful Sunday. Took tomorrow off to recuperate. I tell myself everytime I wont drink again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Nice are u finding a lot of options for it or no


So far it's looking a little grim for performance parts.
The scooter has been on the streets since July/August of 2012, but most aftermarket parts seem to be for the 2-stroke engines of the 2009 and earlier models.
After my service manual comes in this week, I'm going to start making calls to see what is available for the 2013 models so I can budget it out and start getting things done.
My plan of attack is:
Variator, roller weights, racing clutch, and a kevlar belt.
Then a performance exhaust system.
Then (if available) a means to flash the eeprom of the ECM with some performance settings (and to raise the rev-limit for a higher top speed).
Then taller tires.
Lighter wheels (if I can afford them).
Then, in three years, upgrade to a full-sized motorcycle (CBR500R, or a Ninja 650).


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> So far it's looking a little grim for performance parts.
> The scooter has been on the streets since July/August of 2012, but most aftermarket parts seem to be for the 2-stroke engines of the 2009 and earlier models.
> After my service manual comes in this week, I'm going to start making calls to see what is available for the 2013 models so I can budget it out and start getting things done.
> My plan of attack is:
> ...


Nice then let the wife put around on the metro


----------



## supchaka (Jun 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> So far it's looking a little grim for performance parts.
> The scooter has been on the streets since July/August of 2012, but most aftermarket parts seem to be for the 2-stroke engines of the 2009 and earlier models.
> After my service manual comes in this week, I'm going to start making calls to see what is available for the 2013 models so I can budget it out and start getting things done.
> My plan of attack is:
> ...


Do they make power commanders for those little bikes? Since u mentioned an EEPROM it made me think of it. K&N filter, exhaust and a power commander are like necessary on any crotch rocket IMO. Easy grand right thereabouts.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2013)

Went out to my sister's bachelorette party last night. I was the only dude there. It was fun as hell. Other guys were invited but didn't do it because they were afraid or something. They were saying I grew a vagina n all that shit... hahaha, whatever. Got some poon so I'll take having dudes call me gay if it =vag. All the girls were acting slutty as fuck. It was awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2013)

You are the MAN!!! I want to get invited to something like that. A bunch of hopped up chicks down to get crazy. WOOT! Hell yeah.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 9, 2013)

Power commander, micron hi-mount, k&n filter, sprockets. Yeah I know the choice of riding gear was poor but pimpin ain't easy  
[video=youtube;3MckE9fw0Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MckE9fw0Lo#[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You are the MAN!!! I want to get invited to something like that. A bunch of hopped up chicks down to get crazy. WOOT! Hell yeah.


Hahaha. Yeah, it was cool. I will admit I had to go to a very, very gay bar. It was like fucking trannies singing music like it was rocky horror picture show or something. I just told myself as long as they didn't touch me I was fine. I think they could tell who was straight though. I was wearing a sports hat, sports logo shirt, and a chick was sitting on my lap so it should be enough signal to not fuck with me.

Sorta out of my element there, but whatever it was pretty fun. Just didn't make eye contact with anyone pretty much haha.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 9, 2013)

Her maiden voyage with the peacock. Not fully dry or cured but man was she good!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Do they make power commanders for those little bikes? Since u mentioned an EEPROM it made me think of it. K&N filter, exhaust and a power commander are like necessary on any crotch rocket IMO. Easy grand right thereabouts.


Picked up a K&N airfilter last night.
Went from holding 22mph up a long & steep hill to now holding 24mph up the same hill.
My goal is to hold 30mph up this particular hill by the time I'm done with my upgrades.
Depending on what's available for it, I may not reach my goals, especially if I limit my budget.
If the cost outweighs the gains, I'll put the money aside towards my main goal of buying a regular motorcycle in 2 or 3 years.
Will start with a variator & rollers, and a kevlar drive belt, and take it from there.



method2mymadness said:


> Nice then let the wife put around on the metro


I'm not sure anyone wants my wife on a scooter.
Hell, I'm not sure I want her driving a car.

Who said that!?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Picked up a K&N airfilter last night.
> Went from holding 22mph up a long & steep hill to now holding 24mph up the same hill.
> My goal is to hold 30mph up this particular hill by the time I'm done with my upgrades.
> Depending on what's available for it, I may not reach my goals, especially if I limit my budget.
> ...


If you want a cheap bike to dick around on get a ninja 250. They hold their value really well. I know a lot of times people will ride them a season or two, and maybe only lose $500 if even when they sell them.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 9, 2013)

The problem with the 250 ninja is its so god damn slow. After a 5 minute ride you're like ok I'm ready to go faster. I did my license test on a friends 250 and that's about all I'd want to ride it for. Good commuter if you don't got too far to drive though. I guess I was really bugged that I couldn't get the front wheel off the ground without majorly popping the clutch. The first thing I try to do on any bike is bring the front wheel up, even my brothers Harley lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, the scooter was like, after the first 5 seconds I thought to myself, "Man! Why did I ever get away from motorcycles in the first place!?".
Five minutes later I'm thinking, "Man, I should have just held out and got a real motorcycle."
But you know how wives can be.
When I was letting her know about upgrades for the scooter, I layed the blame on her for opening up Pandora's two-wheeled box and let her know that in 2 to 3 years I'd be upgrading.
Was originally thinking about a Ninja 300, but my last ride was a Ninja 600r, and I just can't see going smaller than that.
The CBR500R is the smallest I'd go if I'm spending more than $5k on a bike.
She was not happy about that, and said a 250 was the biggest I needed (she's never swung her leg over the seat of a motorcycle in her life).
But I held my ground and said it's my ass on the line when I'm out on 2 wheels, and I will have the final say on what size motorcycle I need and, if I'm going to spend 4k on a 300, I'd rather save up the extra and get a 500cc.
Now I'm thinking of saving the extra 2k beyond that and getting a Ninja 650.
But, I might just get a CBR500R and add a few go-fast goodies to it instead. 
Will never be as fast as a CBR600RR or ZX6R (or even a Ninja 650), but it'll be faster than the average sportscar.
I'm not so much about running around like lightning, but I don't want to be able to be chased down by a Yugo.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, the scooter was like, after the first 5 seconds I thought to myself, "Man! Why did I ever get away from motorcycles in the first place!?".
> Five minutes later I'm thinking, "Man, I should have just held out and got a real motorcycle."
> But you know how wives can be.
> When I was letting her know about upgrades for the scooter, I layed the blame on her for opening up Pandora's two-wheeled box and let her know that in 2 to 3 years I'd be upgrading.
> ...


There are those sport/cruiser things they sell now. I road one when I was selling my zx10r. It was ok for what it was, but for me it was like it couldn't make up its mind if it was a cruiser, or a sport bike. It was too slow for my taste, but I get why some might like it. Really cushy ride too.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2013)

Tomato Garden May 13th  today  May 13th  today  tomatoes today     they're pretty, but it's w-a-y too crowded.......1 plant per square foot.  cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up everyone. Wanted to post up these pics last night. But went out with my girl for our bdays. 1st is my Purple Cookie Monster & 2nd is the Thin Mints. Which I'm wondering if thats what it is. Anyways have a wonderful Sunday. Took tomorrow off to recuperate. I tell myself everytime I wont drink again. View attachment 2692610View attachment 2692609


Ur purple cookie monster looks more like thin mints imo


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Tomato Garden May 13th  today  May 13th  today  tomatoes today     they're pretty, but it's w-a-y too crowded.......1 plant per square foot.  cof


U make homemade pasta sauce love fresh pasta sauce


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 9, 2013)

nice ass thread you all got going here. 4x4x7 tent rocking a 600. 2 pineapple chunk, 2 laughing budda, 3 NL13 all veggin. and 4 NL13 rooted clones growing in tent as well. pics and such are in the link below. 

as far as the motorcycle posts go. Im a former trackday ONLY rider/racer for since 2006. power commanders are yesterdays news. get the bazzaz zfi and zafm modules. and skip the k&n air filters. they are no better than oem, except you can clean them. get a BMC race filter. guaranteed hp/tq when matted with a fuel tuner. i used to build, maintain, and race all my bikes. ran bikes from a 1997 cbr F3 600, 2001 gsxr 600, 2004 cbr 1000rr, 2007 gsxr 600.  if you ever happen on youtube, look up demonRR. some vids suck, some are cool. ran at VIR, Mid ohio, Grattan, Blackhawk farms, and road atlanta. i gave up riding the streets after a few close calls from asshole cages. then i gave up riding all together after a near miss of a guard rail riding at Grattan raceway trying for a record lap time going backwords (CCW). that was it. i already had a horriffic highside at that same track in 2008 and was really hurt. 4 fractured ribs, cuncusion, mild whiplash, contusions on both knees, both shoulders, both elbows, during a major highside that sent me flying about 10+' in the air and medivac'd to the er. i was a walking zombie on the track for a min untill a corner worker helped me. i have zero recolection of said accident. the bike was a total loss. only the motor was still usable.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2013)

An Update of me rooom
Breeders Boutique Breeding Stock. Puttin them thru there paces!!!

View attachment 2692900View attachment 2692901View attachment 2692902View attachment 2692903View attachment 2692904View attachment 2692905View attachment 2692906


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> There are those sport/cruiser things they sell now. I road one when I was selling my zx10r. It was ok for what it was, but for me it was like it couldn't make up its mind if it was a cruiser, or a sport bike. It was too slow for my taste, but I get why some might like it. Really cushy ride too.


I just don't feel as much of a connection to the road on a cruiser.
I probably might if I road one a lot more, but I prefer sport bikes.
I'd still go for a ZX6R, but $12k is too rich for my blood.
I'm still leaning towards a breathed-on CBR500R.
But, damn, that ZX6R is calling to me....
... baby steps...
... baby steps...
... the wife is cool with the scooter upgrades...
... she's accepted the fact that I will upgrade in a few years...
... she's resigned to the fact that it will be 500cc or bigger...

... $6k will be a less bitter pill for her to swallow than $12k...
... will take me 5-years to save the money for a ZX6R... 
... in 5 years I'll be 52: does a 52 year old have any business on a ZX6R (In my head, I'm still 21, so...)...
... if I get a CBR500R in 3-years, I can ride it for 2 years, sell it, and buy a new ZX6R...
... am I just talking to myself?...
... you aren't moving your lips and no sounds are being made, so yes: you are thinking all of this to yourself...
... have I devised a way to become a ZX6R owner in 5 to 6 years?...
... yes, I believe you have...
... okay. Cool...
... let me know how it turns out for you...
... pfffft! You wish...
... screw you, asshole...
... oh? We got a tough guy over here? Watchu gunna do little man? Huh? Huh!? Yeah... that's what I thought: NOTHIN'...
... why are you so agro all the time, dude? It's, like, I don't even know you anymore...
... I'm sorry man. You know I love you like a brother. Come here, give me hug...
... I'll hug you with my .45, _now taste hot lead_, *sucka dog!*...
*!!!_*blam*_!!!*
... who's the little man *now*, *biatch*...

So... I'm conflicted.

I'm not going to think much about it until I've earned my motorcycle endorsement.
Then I'll be hitting up Honda & Kawasaki whenever they have one of their "test ride" events so I can hone in on what bike suits me, so I can save up enough to pay cash for it (and a new helmet, and leathers)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> nice ass thread you all got going here. 4x4x7 tent rocking a 600. 2 pineapple chunk, 2 laughing budda, 3 NL13 all veggin. and 4 NL13 rooted clones growing in tent as well. pics and such are in the link below.
> 
> as far as the motorcycle posts go. Im a former trackday ONLY rider/racer for since 2006. power commanders are yesterdays news. get the bazzaz zfi and zafm modules. and skip the k&n air filters. they are no better than oem, except you can clean them. get a BMC race filter. guaranteed hp/tq when matted with a fuel tuner. i used to build, maintain, and race all my bikes. ran bikes from a 1997 cbr F3 600, 2001 gsxr 600, 2004 cbr 1000rr, 2007 gsxr 600.  if you ever happen on youtube, look up demonRR. some vids suck, some are cool. ran at VIR, Mid ohio, Grattan, Blackhawk farms, and road atlanta. i gave up riding the streets after a few close calls from asshole cages. then i gave up riding all together after a near miss of a guard rail riding at Grattan raceway trying for a record lap time going backwords (CCW). that was it. i already had a horriffic highside at that same track in 2008 and was really hurt. 4 fractured ribs, cuncusion, mild whiplash, contusions on both knees, both shoulders, both elbows, during a major highside that sent me flying about 10+' in the air and medivac'd to the er. i was a walking zombie on the track for a min untill a corner worker helped me. i have zero recolection of said accident. the bike was a total loss. only the motor was still usable.


Your racing experience goes far deeper than mine.
My racing history is strictly dirt, and from a few decades ago.
Just getting back into riding after giving it all up 17 years ago.
I'm amazed that the wife suggested I get a scooter, and never thought she'd be open to me using a scooter a springboard to getting back into motorcycling.
Had my days with wild street riding when I was young, one high speed crash, some low speed ones, and lots of close calls that could have ended horribly.
But getting back on the road even with a little scooter reminded me of all the reasons I loved being up on two wheels, including the weather. When you're a diehard streetrider in Alaska, the weather doesn't exist until there is snow on the ground. Everything else is prime riding weather. And Oregon has WAY better riding weather than Alaska
Cruisers are out for me, and I'm not even sure if the more upright sport/tour bikes will feel right (NX700, or a Versys) though, after 2 or 3 years on a scooter, I might be preferring an upright riding posture.
Time will tell.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

A temporary guest in the cabinet:

A "Mystic Illusion" Dahlia. 
Getting some TLC after a good spraying with a pyrethrin spray and awaiting an up-canning from 3/4-gallon nursery pot into a 3-gallon hybrid airpot filled with FFOF, 30% chunky perlite, and ammended with Jobe's Organics Tomato & Vegetable fertilizer and inoculated with mycorrhizal fungi.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn cof, now do the same thing but with weed!
Awesome awesome stuff!


I was about to post one picture, then saw your post so I pulled an ol' fashion "shameless" 

Jardin time... Its always jardin time!


cucumbers are taking off 








Beef steak toms getting serious. No fruit yet but some great blooms,,, these may produce well 








Early girl,,, plenty of blooms.





Squash and bush beens.




Melons and bush beans.






Sweet corn.





All cleaned up. They should get more tea on  day.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Man your garden has come on leaps and bounds in the last few weeks, I hope to get my garden looking a little like this soon enough, just need the tools, energy, and a supply of joints lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2013)

I just love seeing land put to use,(with lil to no harm being done)them pics from you guys are making my day.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2013)

That irrigation is crazy doobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

That's whodat's handywork.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

Smokin a bowl watchin the sunset life is good


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals, hows evrybody?
Ok so i have a question that i am pretty sure has beem asked in this thread numerous times...
How do u all feel about the ipower and apollo brand of lights. Are the ballast reliable?, do i have to change the bulb often?, IS IT WORTH IT ???? (On a bit of a budget)
Thanks much in advance all!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Man your garden has come on leaps and bounds in the last few weeks, I hope to get my garden looking a little like this soon enough, just need the tools, energy, and a supply of joints lol


Plenty of joints are needed! Thanks, Iv put some work into it.



genuity said:


> I just love seeing land put to use,(with lil to no harm being done)them pics from you guys are making my day.


Glad you like G. Now go do this to your bran new lawn! haha


hornedfrog2000 said:


> That irrigation is crazy doobs.


Thanks frog. Theres a little hole for each plant, its worked out good very easy.



method2mymadness said:


> View attachment 2693472Smokin a bowl watchin the sunset life is good



That sounds nice  


outie 5k


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 9, 2013)

Smoking a bowl and about to fix up some dinner:


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 9, 2013)

Whats up my club 600 friends?? Here's a few pics at day 35 of 12/12 1st 2 are my Louie the 13 last 2 are my Kryptonite Kush looking super frosty already. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. View attachment 2693521View attachment 2693522


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Plenty of joints are needed! Thanks, Iv put some work into it


Indeed you have, I'm sure you will be reaping the benefits soon bro, keep at it.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking good jhod, pop over to my thread to see some dippy widow at day 35!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 9, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey Guys and Gals, hows evrybody?
> Ok so i have a question that i am pretty sure has beem asked in this thread numerous times...
> How do u all feel about the ipower and apollo brand of lights. Are the ballast reliable?, do i have to change the bulb often?, IS IT WORTH IT ???? (On a bit of a budget)
> Thanks much in advance all!!!!


One of the 6 members runs one of those brands I think its 209


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's whodat's handywork.


oops. brain cramp.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 9, 2013)

well monday again that was the end of the 4th week for my 3 oldest in the flower room, be goign to water them today get a few more pics the smells getting lovely when i enter the room


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 10, 2013)

what up club 6 got some quick pics of some of my bag seeds 21 days of flower  5x5 room 5 bag seeds 1xpower Africa 2x big bud x white widow and 2x iced grapefruit


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 10, 2013)

im running a Apollo 600 and it is awesome when I got it the hps bulb quit 2 days after hooking it up. I called the dealer an they sent a new bulb no questions no sending the old bulb back which was great, but while waiting for the new bulb a ordered a Ipower 600 hps with overrnite delivery an I don't care for it I will stick with Apollo


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

Monday and off to ther ozzy today. wish us luck!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2013)

Good luck DST mate, I hate the hospital.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 10, 2013)

im running the apollo 600w kits in both tents. only been running the 600 for 10 days. i did have a 2* temp spike last night. normal temps are 79*, got to 81 last night. not happy at all.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 10, 2013)

phsyco killer day 29 of 12/12 and aslo repotted 29 days ago! and a shot of the flower room thinking there space for a couple more little ones


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

Positive thoughts going out to you, D


Here's my Dahlia up-canning:













Lined it with some landscaper's fabric







And, shazam-lama-ding-dong!








And have been working on a custom sound on my Boss GT-10B bass fx processosr pedalboard in an effort to approximate the tones of a Rickenbacker model 4003 bass while playing my Ibanez 6-string bass.







(am getting really close, too).

Named it after a consummate artist who's near & dear to everyone's hearts...


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

So we told our doc we didn't want to know the sex, but the wee yin was busy playing about with his tadger lol. My wife saw it first and was like, "hey, looks like a boy to me" and the doctor was like, "yes, it is.....oh sorry, you didn't want to know did you!" lol. And he continued to have a play with it, dirty boy! And there were 3 ladies watching including his Mum, what an exhibitionist!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 10, 2013)

DST said:


> So we told our doc we didn't want to know the sex, but the wee yin was busy playing about with his tadger lol. My wife saw it first and was like, "hey, looks like a boy to me" and the doctor was like, "yes, it is.....oh sorry, you didn't want to know did you!" lol. And he continued to have a play with it, dirty boy! And there were 3 ladies watching including his Mum, what an exhibitionist!



Right On Brother. Happy for ya!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats d m8


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2013)

DST said:


> So we told our doc we didn't want to know the sex, but the wee yin was busy playing about with his tadger lol. My wife saw it first and was like, "hey, looks like a boy to me" and the doctor was like, "yes, it is.....oh sorry, you didn't want to know did you!" lol. And he continued to have a play with it, dirty boy! And there were 3 ladies watching including his Mum, what an exhibitionist!


I see that he takes after his dad.  cof


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2013)

alright... just a thought.. I feel like I would never want to see a psychiatrist or doctor until I was educated in many different area's in order to consider even letting somebody "evaluate" and "diagnose" your mind, when your not even educated in other life areas? also.. I feel that may effect your mind if your pre diagnosed with something just because a doctor thinks so? placebo effect if im correct? isn't that proven? anyways.. there wasn't anything known as what's it called? um.. sry HIV keeps coming to mind.. OH ADD or ADDHD IDGAF.. lol just learned it im flaunting it, the acronym. anyways... I would never want to study psychology unless it was the last thing I studied. simply because I think it fucks with peoples natural ability of being people.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel if you want to learn phycology just study yourself.. alright back to the weed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats, D!

Too bad about the early reveal, but it doesn't make it all any less amazing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

DST said:


> So we told our doc we didn't want to know the sex, but the wee yin was busy playing about with his tadger lol. My wife saw it first and was like, "hey, looks like a boy to me" and the doctor was like, "yes, it is.....oh sorry, you didn't want to know did you!" lol. And he continued to have a play with it, dirty boy! And there were 3 ladies watching including his Mum, what an exhibitionist!


LMAO fiddling with his diddler & on telly aged 16 weeks..... fuckin funny man hahahaaa

chuffed for you mate


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on the baby boy D!!!!! So fking awesome.... lmao,,, doing what boys do best!





Heres my pheno hunting anthem lol

[video=youtube;PGriTyFX96k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGriTyFX96k[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

genuity and others! lol anyone who gets down with gage green genes got any input on pepe le dank?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Didnt bill make pepe le pew? or am I trippen, again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

no idea? billcollecter you out there? in here? helloooooo is this thing on????


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

echo echo echo 



edit: alrighty Im outta here, gotta do something with my life. <<<<< I originaly typed "with myself" but with the recent subject of hands and weeeners I didnt want any false assumptions! Im a good boy!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

DST said:


> So we told our doc we didn't want to know the sex, but the wee yin was busy playing about with his tadger lol. My wife saw it first and was like, "hey, looks like a boy to me" and the doctor was like, "yes, it is.....oh sorry, you didn't want to know did you!" lol. And he continued to have a play with it, dirty boy! And there were 3 ladies watching including his Mum, what an exhibitionist!


Well, first things first, I always say!

Congrats on the upcoming Joy.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

i hard you go blind you know


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 10, 2013)

This one is a Dog ......


 This one is a Dog...


 This one is a SouthernCharm ....



Im going to switch my Nutes out here in a week try some better shit.......this has to do for now... Any suggestions on what kinda flowering nutes work best would be appreciated


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> genuity and others! lol anyone who gets down with gage green genes got any input on pepe le dank?


the nugs I got to smoke was nice,had a good up high,strong rotten skunk smells...as is the name..."cindy la pew" "pepe la chem" "& "pepe la dank"...all get large from the dad,and I seen lots of him,in all of them crosses.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> View attachment 2694151View attachment 2694164 This one is a Dog ......
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694154View attachment 2694156View attachment 2694157View attachment 2694159 This one is a Dog...
> ...



CUte puppies 

Nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium work good ;-P Ima have to let other people chime in lol sorry I cant help/


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2013)

8x 600W garden update
*Day 21*

[video=youtube;vtazN7-1Qag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtazN7-1Qag[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

Air filter pR0n (with nug a la mode):


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Whats that filter for Doob?


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey every one, havnt been in here for a while! ! Hope every ones well,,


Needed some good advice on which kush strain to grow, I want it to be the kush'est strain posible 

Any advice most apriciated! !


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 10, 2013)

THE DOG from BreedersBoutique. (As well as many other high quality strains).


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn bro there's so many. Been hearing alot of good things about The Dog. I do have a few beans. I run different kush strains. Big kush fan myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> the nugs I got to smoke was nice,had a good up high,strong rotten skunk smells...as is the name..."cindy la pew" "pepe la chem" "& "pepe la dank"...all get large from the dad,and I seen lots of him,in all of them crosses.


nice one gen i had a feeling it was you who'd had a run in with the pew  cheers man.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whats that filter for Doob?


For my motor scooter:


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

You broken it already Doobie? lol....


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 10, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Damn bro there's so many. Been hearing alot of good things about The Dog. I do have a few beans. I run different kush strains. Big kush fan myself.


Hey which one would you recommend exept the dog, alredy have a few beans


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

Kosher Kush that I have toked recently seemed top notch....


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 10, 2013)

DST said:


> You broken it already Doobie? lol....


And how you doing my old friend


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

DST said:


> You broken it already Doobie? lol....


Just bringing the top speed nearer & nearer to light speed.
Shooting for .5 past light speed so I can make the Kesel Run in under 12 parsecs.

She's my Sexacentennium Falcon (600 Year Falcon).


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

Good Nas, all is well, long hard day today, just about to have my first joint and it's already past midnight, ffs....

What you been up to? Been a minute since you were last on


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

That lil dudes weed plant looks dead, whats so great about that!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 10, 2013)

nas2007 said:


> Hey which one would you recommend exept the dog, alredy have a few beans


Platinum Bubba Kush, SkyWalker OG, Kryponite Kush, Pre 98 Bubba & many more. DST has a good one heard great things about the Kosher Kush.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

I see, Doobie styling it a tad then. Very noice! slaap lekker.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That lil dudes weed plant looks dead, whats so great about that!


Looks like he swiped it from Charlie Brown & friends, the ruddy little thief!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

Hoo hoo! I got Skywalker and Kosher the other night. I went a little crazy. :0)


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks DST for accepting my friend request. Can wait to start those Dog seeds after summer for my winter indoor grow.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Looks like he swiped it from Charlie Brown & friends, the ruddy little thief!





It was in better care with lil bro though! Look how big it got! Then that big dumb ass spaceship came along and ruined everything 



edit: and charlie is obviously a mega nooooob, who the hell puts plants out in the snow! "makes it frostier" shut up C brown.





editediteditedit:

Where do I know this music from!!! 

[video=youtube;IpOI5h3Vqbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpOI5h3Vqbg[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> This one is a Dog ......
> 
> 
> This one is a Dog...
> ...


I like botanicare. But I always look at what's on the 30% off rack first!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

This goes out to all you old farts out there! Keep it up!
[video=youtube;V-kFlVcg-cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-kFlVcg-cU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

We who partake of the friendly herb that brings about healing to ALL nations, even nations of whodats, must recognize that we are legion, and our numbers will only grow as the truth becomes self-evident:

[video=youtube_share;sa36Q8jfKAg]http://youtu.be/sa36Q8jfKAg[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2013)

first lemon pepper sprout! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

Why was there never a spoof of "_*Highlander*_" called "_*Highlander: There Can Be Only One Love*_" where immortal ganja gurus roam the earth through history and are compelled to battle to the death whenever they should meet, where ever it may be, except the hallowed ground of a headshop, and the winner soaks up the dead losers mojo and becomes an even better grower.
Each ganja guru grows their own special hybrids and also have their own special blends of herb that they make the other ganja guru partake of, while the other immortal ganja guru does the same to the first one.
Back & forth the battle of the bowls would rage until one immortal could take no more and his final toke blows his mind, and brains, apart while the survivor sucks up his green thumb power to add to his own while levitating in a green lightning storm surrounded by a thick cloud of dank as he screams, "_*ONE LOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!*_" until the lightning fades and he falls to the ground and slumps to his knees and raises his bloodshot eyes full of wonder and dread up to the suddenly dark and rainy skies with all the new growing & breeding & bud blending knowledge he has just absorbed from a worthy, but impetuous, enemy who had been harvesting mind-blowing weed since the times of the last neanderthal man in northern Europe. 
All the cool shamans from miles around would seek him out for his fine herbs and hut-grown medicinal cure-all.
They called him Gronk "Badonadonk" Ugg, because of his booty, which was abnormally large even for a nomadic tribesman who spends 18 hours a day walking around in search of grub worms or, just ANYTHING to eat until a proper brace of rabbits could be snared and stewed.
Through the millenia, Gronk had many names and as many lives as names, but he only grew cannabis, and learned & experimented to know all of it's mysterious ways and subtle needs until he was the herb-meister supreme for every great king or conqueror of each generation, each dying in his own time, while Gronk moved on to another name and region of the world where none would know his face or names...
... now dead he lies, headless, lifeless, shabby clothes covered in pollen and dried flakes of fan leaves, reeking of the finest herbs known to mankind, never more to grow, the night....


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 10, 2013)

What's up been getting camera happy LOL. Look at these rods already day 36 of 12/12. Going to be nice this grow.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

View attachment 2694764

What up 6, pure sativa anyone? 

3 weeks growth in new soil mix


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

*ONE LOOOOOOOOVE! 


&#8203;Thanks doobie.
*


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

BlackRoses said:


> 8x 600W garden update
> *Day 21*
> 
> [video=youtube;vtazN7-1Qag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtazN7-1Qag[/video]



Awesome shiz there BR!
Also, I dig the thievery corps  I believe chaka said its was no good porn music lol I guess in this case its pr0n music which makes it okay


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Where do I know this music from!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;IpOI5h3Vqbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpOI5h3Vqbg[/video]


Found this in the comments.
It's a tune from a dutch tv series called "Eigen huis en tuin". Just search on youtube "Eigen huis en tuin tune"&#65279;

My wife is rolling right now asking me what kind of music I started listening too and what decade it's from. It reminds me of the laurence welk skit on SNL


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

lmao IDK how the hell I know it then because Im not dutch and never did watch much SNL.... Its very groovy music though  haha




Ok then Im outta here,,, always good to see all you folks,,, well kinda see you I guess. See ya tomorrow fsm willing!






But I leave you wit dis mon.... again.
[video=youtube;WibmcsEGLKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WibmcsEGLKo[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Take it easy brotha, smoke one for me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Somebody smoke something for sober T.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Somebody smoke something for sober T.


I got you bro.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

I cracked my buds up when we were watching "The Highlander" by using
my Sean Connery voice when he was making the moves on the female cop,
saying "This, HighLander, is The Thickening".

Gotta love Sean....playing an Egyptian, still sounds the same.

:0)

JD


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 10, 2013)

Sucks getting very low on smoke till harvest. Just smoked my 2nd bowl of my Purple Cookie Monster put in a jar of dry ice hash OG Kush from my indoor last year & shaken. Very nice smoke. Shit I should of took a picture. Be smoking on my jar of pop corn nugs from outdoor last year. That sucks.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2013)

Yesh, Mr Connery ish a shining exshample of shmooveness 



Javadog said:


> I cracked my buds up when we were watching "The Highlander" by using
> my Sean Connery voice when he was making the moves on the female cop,
> saying "This, HighLander, is The Thickening".
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Remember 6ers only ever with an open hand


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

LMAO

Old fashioned, to say the least.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 11, 2013)

9 days in the flower room for these 3

1st 2 pics 1 my p kush 
2nd 2 pics the other kush 
and 3rd 2 pics is the pyscho killer lemon 

and last is space i think i have for 3 more 10ltrs if i scrap them blue clones i took along, il get the pics up of the clones on flower and the 5 in veg i can choose 3 to replace them.... but will let yous suggest the best way forward be back in a bit with more pics


----------



## budolskie (Jun 11, 2013)

do i scrap these 4 in the first 2 pics and choose between 3 of the 4 in these last pics to put in 10ltrs at weekend to go in flower room.... whats your opinions men i think i wana scrap them to get my numbers down in veg as i dont want to giv my p killers away ad rather give the blues and think i will yeild more getting 3 in there in 10ltrs and timing wise will be better i think for my perpetual... then the dogs i just took yesterday should be rooted and a canny size in 4 or 5 weeks for the first lot due down out the tent

1st 2 pics the blue i put in flower from prop
3rd pic is 2 of the pyscho killer
4th is another pyscho killer 
and 5th is a blueberry i topped when was small and have 5 branches on it i would like to flower with just those 5 on it 
last pic is the space i have once they 4 blueberry cuts would be out


----------



## rock380star (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello 600! I started out about a year ago with a bagseed. My first and current paid for seed was/is SharksBreath by DNA genetics. I tried to do daily pics on the first.... anyway heres the mother already done, followed by two clones currently in week 3-4 flower. More details soon.... its hard to type on a tiny device! First grow bagseed cfls gh flora Second grow sharksbreath 600mh/hps gh flora Third (current) grow ORGANIC sharksbreath 600mh/hps etc. Hoping for better flavors smells....


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 11, 2013)

Very Nice Rock380. They look great!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Whatup Hem, Been n a minute. Hope your all good bruh. is it wet down there?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

good Morning/afternoon/evening 600.

Bud, do what you gotta do, its up to you. If you like the pk more then run those I say.



Rock380 welcome  Im sure you already know, but any questions dont hesitate!



Another day, lots to do


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2694764
> 
> What up 6, pure sativa anyone?
> 
> 3 weeks growth in new soil mix


Males in there?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Males in there?



Looks like it. 

SO giggles, 3 weeks from seed/clone? <<<cant be.... flower? I have no reference. You gonna share the recipe?! all these damn secrets!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Males in there?


Nah those are all lovely ladies lol, the one you see in the background is another gift of mine lol, there is no males around those parts, now if you come upstairs that is a diff question 



whodatnation said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> SO giggles, 3 weeks from seed/clone? <<<cant be.... flower? I have no reference. You gonna share the recipe?! all these damn secrets!


Then you would just have to look in person now wouldn't you 

3 weeks from rooted clone, lets just say my soil in these parts grow some real tree's


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh okay thanks for the info


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh okay thanks for the info


Haha bro you know I always end up sharing, so don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

So its growing outside then? I dont remember reading that, I can see it its outside now though. Cool, get yo out doe on then 
Alright I have to wait I guess.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahaha ya bro she's outdoors. 

You wont have to wait long I promise buddy.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it safe to cut off the fan leaf (sun leaf) and stem so more light penatrates to the bud sites..... Does that hurt the bud site at all from getting nutrients, ..... is it better to just leave them ? Ive seen some peoples plants that look like exactly that, like thats what they did.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

This is the topic of a raging debate.

I lean toward leaving fan leaves.

I have taken lower growth and got great results (lollipop'ed a SOG)

Know that people will be posting mad dank, grow both ways, saying
that their way is the best.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a Dog that is super fucking bushy, and everytime i stare at it i think it could lose those fan leaves cause there in the way, doing what i have no clue, i feel like it will be same results if i left it ? dont know thats why im asking


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 11, 2013)

cause think of it as a pipeline right, nutrients flow up the roots, to the stem and on its way up every node and leave site it sees, the stem feeds, so if you cut off a fan leaf, when nutrients are flowing up the pipeline it sees some doors that are closed ( fan leafs youve cut off) and only feeds bud sites, anything you didnt cut or (close off to nutrients. ) right ? more i stare at my girls its like that how i feel . lol and more light to the budsites of course.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

Nutrients aren't what powers the plant. That's light. And the plant gets light through leaves, you cut them off and you are cutting off the pipeline the plant gets it's energy from.

That's why if you want to grow more bud you get a bigger light... not more nutrients.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Im no expert,, but I like tucking leaves when I can to expose more,, but thats with plants bushier and a little bigger that that... Also, any of these techniques (as with almost anything to do with fine tuning your grow) comes to genetics... Some strains/phenos will benefit while others it will hurt,,, looks to me that plant in particular wont like it because its totem pole structure exposing those lil spots wont help. A super bushy plant on the other hand Im tucking and plucking some fans.


edit: and before you go messing with your plants assuming thats how they work I beg you please do a little digging  that info aint hard to find. 
I just realized I have no real knowledge on how they actually work up top  I been thinking about the roots too much lol Im going to satisfy myself with a little learning later today  thanks! (concerning how nutrients flow through stems and throughout the plant)


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a culmination of all of them. Roots light and nutes. One cannot support the plant solely. I have heard of people defoliaging (sp?) their girls. I would have to research more extensively to give it a whirl though. Nutrients become a fun experiment as well. Looking into the major nutrients as most already know into the secondary (or whatever the scientific name them are). Soil is going to be fun when I get a chance to take a crack at amending to try to get the girls the nutrients they need.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

"*I like tucking leaves*"

Beat me to it! I should have added this option.

While I am also quite new :^) there is some logic to
leaving the "solar panels" attached to the spacecraft.

Now, what harm could there be in ducking a fan leaf
under a top? Unless fan leaves *take energy from the
plant* that it might use to make buds, then tucking 
them under would have to be at worst a net zero.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 11, 2013)

Acually this is the Dog i was thinking of trimming a little, wouldnt you trim those fan leaves ? Haven't showed this Dog yet.....I like her, short and stuby


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

No. I would not. I see that plant and I think *health*!!

That plant looks ready to grow, fast and strong.

I would let it do just that. Haircuts can wait. ...I suppose 
that trimming as part of training might start, but I have
not played too much with Veg time yet. (will soon ;0)

JD


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im no expert,, but I like tucking leaves when I can to expose more,, but thats with plants bushier and a little bigger that that... Also, any of these techniques (as with almost anything to do with fine tuning your grow) comes to genetics... Some strains/phenos will benefit while others it will hurt,,, looks to me that plant in particular wont like it because its totem pole structure exposing those lil spots wont help. A super bushy plant on the other hand Im tucking and plucking some fans.
> 
> 
> edit: and before you go messing with your plants assuming thats how they work I beg you please do a little digging  that info aint hard to find.
> I just realized I have no real knowledge on how they actually work up top  I been thinking about the roots too much lol Im going to satisfy myself with a little learning later today  thanks! (concerning how nutrients flow through stems and throughout the plant)


good place to start>>>>> http://www.cabrillo.edu/~ncrane/bio1c/botPDFs/xylemphloemflow.pdf


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

i tuck my leaves. i don't believe they are using more than they are creating if you are feeding right. i'm not sure how much light directly on buds makes a different. Now if you need airflow and thats what you gotta do, do it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to genuity again.





*


----------



## rock380star (Jun 11, 2013)

I would have to agree with tryna, cutting off perfectly healthy leaves would cause more harm than good. Not only are your big fan leaves your "solar panels" but they are your plants "emergency supply depot" especially for the immobile and minor nutrients. Correct me if I'm wrong... 
I have been wondering how far into flower a person can trim lower bud sites though... This SharksBreath keeps going with the popcorns under her skirt...... 
Currently in week 4

I also want to thank whodat and others who welcomed me here; this is awesome!


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2013)

1, do not remove fan leaves
2, remove lower foliage by all means,
3, especially NO removal of fan leaves in veg stage....plants stretch in flower. 

Nature put them there for a reason, now leave be, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

i like to think of it like a car engine, you wouldn't go taking bits off it to make it work better would you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

rock380star said:


> I would have to agree with tryna, cutting off perfectly healthy leaves would cause more harm than good. Not only are your big fan leaves your "solar panels" but they are your plants "emergency supply depot" especially for the immobile and minor nutrients. Correct me if I'm wrong...
> I have been wondering how far into flower a person can trim lower bud sites though... This SharksBreath keeps going with the popcorns under her skirt......
> Currently in week 4
> 
> I also want to thank whodat and others who welcomed me here; this is awesome!


you are correct, they act as a reserve when your not feeding right, Ph is off, or the soil is too dry for uptake of nutrients. also leaves are responsible for collecting cO2, and letting out O2. Now if you have leaves that you feel are to low for the light to even penetrate to get too, then i guess you could cut em, but that is by preference. think of it as an organ on the plant, or like don said , an engine. You don't remove these parts to make things better.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nutrients aren't what powers the plant. That's light. And the plant gets light through leaves, you cut them off and you are cutting off the pipeline the plant gets it's energy from.
> 
> That's why if you want to grow more bud you get a bigger light... not more nutrients.


Yes but you do hit a barrier at a certain point on the light, at that point it just becomes over kill and the plant can't use it.



whodatnation said:


> Im no expert,, but I like tucking leaves when I can to expose more,, but thats with plants bushier and a little bigger that that... Also, any of these techniques (as with almost anything to do with fine tuning your grow) comes to genetics... Some strains/phenos will benefit while others it will hurt,,, looks to me that plant in particular wont like it because its totem pole structure exposing those lil spots wont help. A super bushy plant on the other hand Im tucking and plucking some fans.
> 
> 
> edit: and before you go messing with your plants assuming thats how they work I beg you please do a little digging  that info aint hard to find.
> I just realized I have no real knowledge on how they actually work up top  I been thinking about the roots too much lol Im going to satisfy myself with a little learning later today  thanks! (concerning how nutrients flow through stems and throughout the plant)


You should look into horticulture, I really think you would like it.



genuity said:


> good place to start>>>>> http://www.cabrillo.edu/~ncrane/bio1c/botPDFs/xylemphloemflow.pdf


Anything with an .edu I trust. I'll have to link up some sites that my college has from some of my classes, let me see if I can find them.



DST said:


> 1, do not remove fan leaves
> 2, remove lower foliage by all means,
> 3, especially NO removal of fan leaves in veg stage....plants stretch in flower.
> 
> Nature put them there for a reason, now leave be, lol.


I totally forgot what I was going to say about this one lol, damn you scissor hash.

Hello 6, hope everyone is having a good afternoon, I know I am   

As whodat and a few others have been asking about my God's gift and my new mix I will be sharing a few of my secrets later this evening as some tips on composting that I learned in school 

Well have a great evening guys, headed out to my son's baseball game, medibles ready for the drive 

Stay high my friends.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

Made another night ride vid on my scooter late last night.
Was out for over an hour and got 26-minutes of helmet cam footage:

[video=youtube_share;E8YdFI4PQQo]http://youtu.be/E8YdFI4PQQo[/video]


----------



## deephouser (Jun 11, 2013)

CalMag+ came today. Needed it about two weeks ago but couldn't get it. One of them seems to be runting, Hope this will help


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I will be receiving my 600 hps in the mail tomorrow and look forward to posting some pix from my 600. I am running a 400 right now and am looking forward to what the upgrade will produce for me.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> Acually this is the Dog i was thinking of trimming a little, wouldnt you trim those fan leaves ? Haven't showed this Dog yet.....I like her, short and stuby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a leaf chopper and even I say leave her be!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

JimmyHamilton21 said:


> Well I will be receiving my 600 hps in the mail tomorrow and look forward to posting some pix from my 600. I am running a 400 right now and am looking forward to what the upgrade will produce for me.



Cant wait to see pics of the big bossy 600! welcome jimmy


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 11, 2013)

Didn't u use to have this as an avatar doobs can't remember where I saw it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope, haven't used that one.
Pretty cool


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nope, haven't used that one.
> Pretty cool


Save image if u wnt it


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Im sure he already has 

Wanna get groovy? elevate yourself!
[video=youtube;1yaqUI4b974]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yaqUI4b974[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im sure he already has
> 
> Wanna get groovy? elevate yourself!
> [video=youtube;1yaqUI4b974]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yaqUI4b974[/video]


wow that's crazy man.

Where is the speaker projecting from?

Wonder why the higher the hz the more boxes/bubbles appeared.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats why we need to bring ourselves to a high frequency  and dont forget to bring a towel.


And on the four hundred and twenty-first day FSM created pr0n. And there shall be pr0n for all!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 11, 2013)

Whodat I love that set up....... I can not wait till I'm back on track and got 1 down then it should be every month or less


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Save image if u wnt it


Saved!

Thanks for showing it!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2013)

They re-invented the wheel. Cool shit.

http://news.discovery.com/tech/gear-and-gadgets/the-wheel-has-been-reinvented-as-a-cube-130611.htm


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2013)

cool, square wheels!!!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 12, 2013)

well i am scrapping these 4 blueberry in the first 2 pics to replace with the 3 in the 3rd and 4th pic

2 pyscho killer and the topd blue to go in 10ltrs in that space u see in my tent on the last pic


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 12, 2013)

dont scrap them, just mail them to me lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

At how many days 12/12 do you guys start your flush? I plan to start at day 63, is this too soon or too late. Should I feed up to day70 and then flush or stick to how I have planned?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

and now for something a bit different....

my buddy is growing a strain i made a while back but it's never done polyploid before, he's stressed them by underfeeding as he's got a newborn to look after which is understandably more important but check it.

View attachment 2696285View attachment 2696286

stick that in your pipe fibonacci


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2013)

would government please listen....[h=1]Outlawing drugs like marijuana censors science, researchers say[/h]Published June 12, 2013
Reuters












The outlawing of drugs such as cannabis, magic mushrooms and other psychoactive substances amounts to scientific censorship and is hampering research into potentially important medicinal uses, leading scientists argued on Wednesday.
Laws and international conventions dating back to the 1960s have set back research in key areas such as consciousness by decades, they argued in the journal _Nature Reviews Neuroscience_.
"The decision to outlaw these drugs was based on their perceived dangers, but in many cases the harms have been overstated," said David Nutt, a professor of neuropsychopharmacology at Imperial College London.
In a statement accompanying the Nature Reviews paper, he said the laws amounted "to the worst case of scientific censorship since the Catholic Church banned the works of Copernicus and Galileo".
"The laws have never been updated despite scientific advances and growing evidence that many of these drugs are relatively safe. And there appears to be no way for the international community to make such changes," he said.
"This hindering of research and therapy is motivated by politics, not science."
Nutt and Leslie King, both former British government drugs advisers, and co-author David Nichols of the University of North Carolina, called for the use of psychoactive drugs in research to be exempted from severe restrictions.
"If we adopted a more rational approach to drug regulation, it would empower researchers to make advances in the study of consciousness and brain mechanisms of psychosis, and could lead to major treatment innovations in areas such as depression and PTSD," Nutt said.
Nutt was sacked as a government adviser in 2009 after publicly criticizing the government for ignoring scientific advice on cannabis and ecstasy. He has conducted a small human trial using psilocybin, the psychedelic ingredient in magic mushrooms.
His study, using volunteers, suggested the drug had the potential to alleviate severe forms of depression in people who did not respond to other treatments.
But in April, Nutt said his plans to conduct the first full clinical trial to explore psilocybin as a treatment had stalled because of stringent rules on the use of illegal drugs in research.
The scientists said their call for reform had been endorsed by the British Neuroscience Association and the British Association for Psychopharmacology.



 Comments




 cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> At how many days 12/12 do you guys start your flush? I plan to start at day 63, is this too soon or too late. Should I feed up to day70 and then flush or stick to how I have planned?


In hydro, I would start flushing 2 weeks before harvest. Maybe longer if I was confident of flowering time.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

Im soil, I dont flush.


COF I never really looked at it like IDK why. So fukin true! Eh consciousness why the hell would we need that when the gov knows whats best for us.
Thank you.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey growers Quick question, do u guys think a 600w with a a/c hood will be overkill in this closet I am only using about 2/3 of it and its about a foot deep
Thanks in advance


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

Bout time I uploaded some ProN in the 600!!
ok heres a pic update @ day 38






















































what you think guys??


----------



## Javadog (Jun 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> <SNIP>
> "If we adopted a more rational approach to drug regulation, it would empower researchers to make advances in the study of consciousness and brain mechanisms of psychosis, and could lead to major treatment innovations in areas such as depression and PTSD," Nutt said.
> *Nutt was sacked* as a government adviser in 2009 after publicly criticizing the government for ignoring scientific advice on cannabis and ecstasy. He has conducted a small human trial using psilocybin, the psychedelic ingredient in magic mushrooms.
> <SNIP>


Heh heh heh heh heh


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey growers Quick question, do u guys think a 600w with a a/c hood will be overkill in this closet View attachment 2696606I am only using about 2/3 of it and its about a foot deep
> Thanks in advance


Im not sure any ac hood would fit in there.?.?. cooltube without a reflector possibly but I would want to go that route either.



Javadog said:


> Heh heh heh heh heh
> 
> View attachment 2696619



GOLDEN!








Hey skyhigh looking very nice in there 
Whats the jug for?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 12, 2013)

I imagined that it was just water, to improve humidity.

There was a fan pointed at it IIRC.

I am thinking about adding a humidifier on a hygrotherm, set
to 50% or so. I have many, many humidifiers around. :0)

Take care,

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im soil, I dont flush.
> 
> 
> COF I never really looked at it like IDK why. So fukin true! Eh consciousness why the hell would we need that when the gov knows whats best for us.
> Thank you.



I like this guy:

[video=youtube_share;-b6-0yW7Iaw]http://youtu.be/-b6-0yW7Iaw[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and now for something a bit different....
> 
> my buddy is growing a strain i made a while back but it's never done polyploid before, he's stressed them by underfeeding as he's got a newborn to look after which is understandably more important but check it.
> 
> ...


Thats a caterpillar bud there Don! Do you know if he is using Amino Acids with his feed? I believe BC99 had a plant do that too, looked just like a caterpillar, it was awesome! IMO its a larger bud to smoke later when done!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

I put another plant in the ground today, now I have two plants under my outdoor 600 watt sun!

View attachment 2696770


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I like this guy:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;-b6-0yW7Iaw]http://youtu.be/-b6-0yW7Iaw[/video]



He just laid it down pretty damn good. I need to holler at that ayawaska lady.




btw fam,,, its polyploid or something?... A genetic mutation of some sorts idk. Doobie found out what it is!
Damn dude that plant in the pack looks like it will have a few lbs on it  Im gonna go visit my outdoor lady and cry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah FMILY my mate's astounded by it. He's using ionics I think dunno about amino acids, 

Is that a sun screen for your outdoors?! Crazy. Looks huge man.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah FMILY my mate's astounded by it. He's using ionics I think dunno about amino acids,
> 
> Is that a sun screen for your outdoors?! Crazy. Looks huge man.


Yes sir, sun shade, 70%. Working real good cause we have major heat in the summer. Doesnt seem to slow her down at all, she is still growing fast. 

I like how the bud shot looks from above on your friend plant!! One of those freaky things that amazes me! 

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Jun 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I like this guy:
> 
> <VIDEO SNIPPED>


He makes the same argument, about the systems attack on our sovereignty, 
at 9:30 of this video:
[video=youtube;3shL389L2EY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3shL389L2EY[/video]

For anyone interested, the humanist Gerald Heard does about as good
a job of describing what tripping is like as one person could, at 1:50

Especially the end:
===============================
Suddenly you notice that there aren't these separations,

that we are not on a separate island shouting across to somebody else

and trying to hear what they are saying and misunderstanding.

You know. You used the word yourself. Empathy.

This thing's flowing underneath. We're parts of a single continent.

*It meets underneath the water.

And with that goes such delight.

The sober certainty of waking bliss.*
===============================

LOL. Right or wrong, he has been there.

:0)

JD


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 12, 2013)

square wheels, lol. why didn't I think of that!? I don't see that going to far I have to say.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 12, 2013)

fuckin badass


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 12, 2013)

so much for letting gramps over here go grocery shopping after his vodka oj's, gets the same damn thing lol ham and cheese.. whole fridge full of ham n cheese and he goes n buys ham n cheese. lol I could feed the all the bums downtown with all this ham n cheese! sling'n cheese baby!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 12, 2013)

speakin of bums.. some bum asks me for a dollar the other day, a young bum.. I told him to buy a burger.. my friend told me he came into the tat shop later and hasked how much for a tat lol


----------



## Javadog (Jun 12, 2013)

I will usually just buy the burger for the person. I just pass the bag
like a train picking up a mail bag in the old days, just in reverse. lol

A colleague told me of seeing a dude with a "Give to the United Negro Pizza Fund"
sign. He had to give the dude a buck for creativity. I agree.

JD


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 12, 2013)

yea I should known when his "god bless you" sounded so hollow. it sound just like he figured that's what he had to say.. it was like it was his first day on the bum job. he's messing it up for all the other bums if you ask me.


----------



## Loupis (Jun 12, 2013)

So I'm thinking about a 600w for my 4x4 box just wondering about this light http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-Dimmable- 600w-Grow-Light.asp

Any help would be great along with fan recommendations


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2013)

Made a new ride vid, but in the daylight, to get the first fill up of the scooter.
Will post the vid later tonight after I eat some dinner.

I calculated out my fuel consumption, and I'm getting 90mpg (38km per litre). After the chassis & running gear and power train fully break in, it should do a bit better, too.

Will be doing it's first oil change soon, etc., and at the end of the month will be upgrading the transmission:

Cost me $3.49 (premium, 92 octane) to drive 80 miles on .89-gallons of fuel (3.37-litres).


----------



## budolskie (Jun 12, 2013)

Loads bums round this way asking for 30p and that, 1 them is an old friend herion and crack got a hold off and anything else he can find to take. We often see him begging and he tags along asking what happend to him and shit trying to make us feel sorry... Never seen his mother or out for years she was just a plonky, when we were at school he would always be going back to bar after school for her and she be there till closing time. Poor cunt but its not my problem he is the only one out of us all who took that way in life so can't be the way we grew up


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds like yer mate had it ruff, can't really compare each others life as you never know what others have to deal with at home. A few of my friends who had excellent families, backgrounds, wanted for nothing, still ended up being broon heids.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally finished converting & editing & uploading my 1st daytime scooter ride vid.
Refueled for the first time, and then drove by a house that just came onto the market a few hours earlier.
It's the place with the two Harley's parked out in front of a black minivan in front of the house.
After both of us did a walk-around and a walk-through with our agent, we opted not to pursue it as it was a definite fixer-upper, and that's not what we're looking for.
So the home search continues.


[video=youtube_share;2LGi19Xvwnk]http://youtu.be/2LGi19Xvwnk[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2013)

that's crazy, so with cash you have to go in a pay money, then pump your gas and then go back and get your change....eh? wtf? lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2013)

the stem rub on this P-KILLA,smells like cheeto finger....mmmmm




13 day 12/12


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2013)

DST said:


> that's crazy, so with cash you have to go in a pay money, then pump your gas and then go back and get your change....eh? wtf? lol.


People drive off without paying has created this problem. borrowed from uncle ben's forum 600w digital ballast $84.99 to 99.99 http://tools.woot.com/offers/ipower-grow-light-ballast-build-your-own-kit#read-more  cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning 6, got some updates coming tonight after the ladies wake up tonight!

Hope everyone is having a good day, out to the yard to get some shit done.

Stay high my friends, stay high.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 13, 2013)

hey guys, been back for 2 days. trip sucked, and some one stoll all my bb gear outside. had plants 3,4 feet high. lol root balls where in the grou d still. think they wanted them to clone, if they can... got took for 12 plants, they left me some plants though. will get razer blades, barb wire to wrap my plants in. also getting a dog, and 12 gage too


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn 209 sorry to hear that bro.

I'm so glad no one fucks with me here, if my 80 yr old neighbor wants to steal my shit I guess let him lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey guys, been back for 2 days. trip sucked, and some one stoll all my bb gear outside. had plants 3,4 feet high. lol root balls where in the grou d still. think they wanted them to clone, if they can... got took for 12 plants, they left me some plants though. will get razer blades, barb wire to wrap my plants in. also getting a dog, and 12 gage too


that sucks,stay safe....if getting dog for protection,id go with a german shep....very easy to train dogs.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn 209 sorry to hear that bro.
> 
> I'm so glad no one fucks with me here, if my 80 yr old neighbor wants to steal my shit I guess let him lol.


 at that age you might need to help him



genuity said:


> that sucks,stay safe....if getting dog for protection,id go with a german shep....very easy to train dogs.


also great with children-fierce, loyal, intelligent....I can't say enough good things about shepherds. cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

I second the german shepherd,,, but a fat steak will undo some training pretty quick lol.... Thats what happened at a house I lived in,,, two germ sheps didnt stop someone with a few steaks.



wow 209 that is fukin gut wrenching. So sorry to hear that. Thieves have a special place in the pasta dish when alls said and done.


Genuity,, that is a BALLEN ass cage my friend  youd be set for the rest of the grow if it was just a little taller.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 13, 2013)

genuity said:


> that sucks,stay safe....if getting dog for protection,id go with a german shep....very easy to train dogs.


thanks, will look at them too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> at that age you might need to help him
> 
> cof


LOL ya if he's stealing my girls at that age I'll help him take a few lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I second the german shepherd,,, but a fat steak will undo some training pretty quick lol.... Thats what happened at a house I lived in,,, two germ sheps didnt stop someone with a few steaks.


 my shepherds are well fed and won't eat until given the command....also, no one outside of the immediate family is allowed to handle them. cof


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> also great with children-fierce, loyal, intelligent....I can't say enough good things about shepherds. cof


I've had several well trained Rottweilers. Intelligent, laid back dogs, until the time is right.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2013)

We don't get 92 octane in CA anymore.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> my shepherds are well fed and won't eat until given the command....also, no one outside of the immediate family is allowed to handle them. cof




Now THATS how its done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

That sucks 209. Bit early for rippers. Gutted for you man.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

Whose that bloke in your ave done? I recognize him from somewhere.... dont yell at me if its obvious 

lol "doing the balls johnson dance"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

Boardwalk empire or the wire. 

Balls goin one way Johnson goin the other.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 13, 2013)

It does seem early for rippers....clones does fit. Such stupidity.

Sorry to hear of the loss.

JD

P.S. I agree Who, that cage is provocative. :0)


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Boardwalk empire or the wire.
> 
> Balls goin one way Johnson goin the other.


he is also omar in the wire


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

DST said:


> that's crazy, so with cash you have to go in a pay money, then pump your gas and then go back and get your change....eh? wtf? lol.


And normally, in Oregon, it's unlawful for anyone but the gas attendant to pump the gas, but she didn't hesitate about handing it over to me.
I suspect either she's used to finicky cycle owners who despise getting gas on their fuel tanks, or riders who prefer to know how "full" the tank really is by filling the tank themselves, or her husband may be a rider, etc.., or motorcycles are exempt? 
I just found this online news article about it, and need to read it...

*http://www.ktvb.com/news/i-wonder/I-Wonder-Why-cant-you-pump-your-own-gas-in-Oregon-82256587.html
*----------








by Don Day
KTVB.COM
KTVB.COM
Posted on January 21, 2010 at 9:58 AM
_Updated Friday, Jan 22 at 5:53 AM_



*Why is it that only in Oregon they will pump gas for you but not in other states? Why is it required in Oregon?
- Danielle, Meridian

We&#8217;ve all done it. Hop in the car for a trip to Oregon, stop to get some gas, jump out and grab the gas nozzle.

Then you hear it. The notice from the gas station attendant: &#8220;Stop!&#8221; Stop&#8230; pumping my own gas?

The Beaver State is known for many things &#8211; a beautiful coast-line, great micro-brews and a ban on pumping your own gas.

Oregon State Code lays it all out in black and white: only trained employees of service stations are allowed to put so-called &#8220;Class 1 Flammable Liquids&#8221; into cars.

Not only is the prohibition the law of the land, but legislators in Salem put a laundry list of reasons why the ban was prudent into state code. The list isn&#8217;t a short one:*


* People with training in pumping are better at keeping down fire risk*
*It is nearly impossible to enforce safety standards on the driving public*
*Seniors and disabled drivers can&#8217;t get adequate help at self-serve stations, and are instead forced to find a full-service outlet and pay a higher price*
*Oregon&#8217;s rainy climate leads to more slick spots at gas stations, meaning higher liability insurance rates*
*Decreased maintenance of pumps because they aren&#8217;t regularly monitored*
*Self-service contributes to unemployment &#8211; especially among young people*
*Exposure to toxic fumes is a health hazard*
*Toxic fume exposure is heightened for pregnant women*
*Gas drive-off thefts are cut down with the law*
*Children are sometimes left unattended when customers go to make payment*
*Oregon law also makes it clear that just because it works in places like Idaho or most of the rest of the country, doesn&#8217;t mean it is the right call for them. Reference is made to &#8220;other states&#8221; four separate times in the law &#8211; including notes on the inability to enforce safety standards, lack of support for senior citizens and even the disappearance of auto-repair shops at gas stations.

While the law puts forth lots of reasons &#8211; what&#8217;s the real root of the rule?

"It's one of those things where I think tradition plays a huge role,&#8221; Marie Dodds with Oregon&#8217;s AAA said. "Keeping prices down was the original reason.&#8221;

Dodds says times have changed in the decades since the law was enacted.

&#8220;Our gas is no more expensive than Washington or California."

But if you are itching to grab the gas nozzle in Oregon &#8211; don&#8217;t look for it to happen any time soon. Dodds says the issue has gone to voters several times, and residents always say they like the system the way it is. She says the fact that Oregonians get their gas pumped without paying more is a benefit.

&#8220;If it doesn't cost anymore and we can still have it pumped, why not? Once you're here for a while and you get used it you don't want it to change."

One thing drivers in Oregon never have to do is get out of the car on a rainy or cold day to put gas in their vehicle.

"I think it's one of those things that people who come to Oregon have trouble believing it. It boils down to Oregon likes to be a little bit different sometimes,&#8221; Dodds said.

If you&#8217;ve ever been embarrassed because you tried to fill your tank in Oregon &#8211; you&#8217;re not alone. Oregonians sometimes have the opposite problem.

"Sometimes I visit another state and sit there for a second and go 'oh wait', before I get out and start pumping."*

----------


First time I'd pumped my own gas in the 6-3/4 years since moving back from Alaska.
Made me feel like a grown up again.

But, unfortunately, there is a brand of humans out there who would rather steal some gas and risk injury or jail rather than just pay for it like everybody else has to.
Ah, well, I was in no hurry.

Oh, and according to the tracking number, the service/repair manual for my scooter arrived at our postal box at the UPS Store yesterday, so today I pop down and pick it up and study the diagrams to see exactly what I'm dealing with.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

Got it, thats who I thought it was 

[video=youtube;zweq4ZabNd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zweq4ZabNd8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

LOVED the wire. I wish treme was as good.


[video=youtube;h2us0OaFUR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2us0OaFUR8[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2013)

the wire is one my favs whodat m8 seen it about 5 times haha and could watch it again


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks guys, just glad it happen now then later. haters alway expose them selfs! my falt for letting this happen, but there will be no next time! anyone i don,t know realy, i already cut them off. sucks i can,t trust no one anymore. 

also got more bb gear outside. and my cherry pie out there. time to get razer wire to warp my plants in!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

And here is why we proud few in Oregon who traipse the world in the wind and with the rubber side down get to pump our own righteous fuel for our own damn selves:

REGULATION OF GASOLINE DISPENSING
Statute: ORS 480.330
Title: *Operation of gasoline dispensing device by public prohibited; aviation fuel exception.
Text: 
*An owner, operator or employee of a filling station, service station, garage or other dispensary where Class 1 flammable liquids, except aviation fuels, are dispensed at retail may not permit any person other than the owner, operator or employee to use or manipulate any pump, hose, pipe or other device for dispensing the liquids into the fuel tank of a motor vehicle or other retail container.
*
On June 11, 2001, Oregon motorcyclists won the right to pump their own gas. 

Governor John Kitzhaber signed House Bill 3885 into law, which gives motorcyclists the choice of fueling their own bikes. 

Oregon and New Jersey are the only two states which prohibit "Self-Serve" gas pumps, and now motorcycles will be the only class of vehicle allowed to actually dispense fuel into their own tanks in Oregon, effective January 1, 2002.

HB3885 passed with very few opposed in both the House and Senate, and most lawmakers agreed with BikePAC and Oregon's motorcyclists that the special fueling requirements of various bikes made the rider the expert at fuel dispensing. *
This bill also removes a liability for gas station owners who permitted the common sense practice of allowing bikers to fuel their own.
*
REGULATION OF GASOLINE DISPENSING
*Statute: ORS 480.349
Title: Use of gasoline dispensing device by motorcycle operator 
(1) As used in this section, "motorcycle" has the meaning given that term in ORS 801.365. 

(2) Notwithstanding ORS 480.330 and 480.340: 
(a) Upon the request of an operator of a motorcycle, the owner, operator or employee of a filling station, service station, garage or other dispensary where Class 1 flammable liquids are dispensed at retail shall set the fuel dispensing device and hand the discharge nozzle to the operator of the motorcycle. 
(b) An operator of a motorcycle who is handed a discharge nozzle under paragraph (a) of this subsection: 
(A) May dispense Class 1 flammable liquids into the operator's motorcycle. 
(B) Shall, after dispensing the liquids, return the discharge nozzle to the owner, operator or employee. 

(3) The owner, operator or employee who is handed the discharge nozzle shall return the nozzle to the pump or take any other actions necessary to ensure safe completion of the fueling operation.
*--------------------

*"The reality is that while most gas station attendants hand the nozzle to you, they nearly always allow you to put the nozzle back in the pump yourself. The actual practice at the pump is not quite as restrictive as the word of the law."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Got it, thats who I thought it was
> [video=youtube;zweq4ZabNd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zweq4ZabNd8[/video]


couldn't believe the way he went out in the wire. but it fitted well eh.


whodatnation said:


> LOVED the wire. I wish treme was as good.


me too i had high hopes. 


budolskie said:


> the wire is one my favs whodat m8 seen it about 5 times haha and could watch it again


likewise that and the sopranos i've done about 3 or 4 times.

http://www.awesomestories.com/assets/chalky-white


----------



## kushking42 (Jun 13, 2013)

ive only seen a few episodes of treme but i really like it. the wire is the best ive seen on tv. david simon: genius


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2013)

Haven't yet seen the sopranos that is going on my download list for when I finish shameless, can't wait for next sons of anarchy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

i can't watch anything with ron pearlman in it since seeing police academy mission to moscow. he was even cheese in aliens. hellboy was ok as he wore that much prosthetic you couldn't tell it was him lol. 

sons of anarchy seemed really off. i mean how many biker gangs have a tech hacker nerd in the ranks. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

Any serious organized crime enterprise has a few geeks in it... Its the 21st century after all. ADAPT OR DIE.



sopranos rules all.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i can't watch anything with ron pearlman in it since seeing police academy mission to moscow. he was even cheese in aliens. hellboy was ok as he wore that much prosthetic you couldn't tell it was him lol.
> 
> sons of anarchy seemed really off. i mean how many biker gangs have a tech hacker nerd in the ranks. lol


Ron is definitely a *working* actor. He seems willing to do anything.

He has done gems as well. "Quest For Fire" for one. "The City of Lost Children"
was whacko but I liked it.

JD


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 13, 2013)

DST said:


> that's crazy, so with cash you have to go in a pay money, then pump your gas and then go back and get your change....eh? wtf? lol.



these cray things happen to me a couple times a week  

how do you obtain gas??


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 13, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> People drive off without paying has created this problem. borrowed from uncle ben's forum 600w digital ballast $84.99 to 99.99 http://tools.woot.com/offers/ipower-grow-light-ballast-build-your-own-kit#read-more  cof



i picked up one of these things, ballast died first, then shortly after the bulb.. these things are sooo cheap, maybe worth it to buy 2 up front (just in case one fails for back up) OR, just go drop the $ @ the hydro shop which backs a worthy return policy.. 

i tried to save $ going the cheap ballast/bulb route, and i now feel i have invested more $ due to that initial reasoning, i feel i have dropped more dough.. 

maybe some of yall gots better luck though


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

That's how it works when you get cheap shit.... End up spending more in the long run, but you gotta be able to know your not paying top $ for something that looks nice but runs crappy. I don't care what the hell it looks like as long as it works like its supposed to and is durable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

just replaced one blown bulb in the twin cooltube and looking at the other bulb it's just about ready to go too fucking pain in the arse taking those things apart in situ i tell you. i wouldn't care but it's too hot to run them both at the same time


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 13, 2013)

Anybody that is interested in my thread should check it out!! lol


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 13, 2013)

not much to say, let the pics say the words. and they smell really GOOD!!!! 

and the little seedling straggler that is makin a come-back. she is like that nursery rhyme of the little engine that could. or however that tale used to go about the train and the hill.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got my service/repair manual for my scooter in the mail!
Definitely NOT a crappy Hayne's or Chilton's manual that you would normally buy off the shelf at a car parts store: this is a complete, OEM, Honda service manual that you would see the mechanics referencing back in the shop at a Honda dealership. 
Now to check it out and see what's what.
Then I start making calls about some transmission upgrades to squeeze out a little more speed and oomph.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

And my OMMP renewal went through (there was never a doubt) and my new MMJ patient ID card and my grower's ID card showed up in the mail, too.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 13, 2013)

sucks about the plants 209, doesn't make much sence. if they're going to turn the whole plant in clones you would think they would have a lil bit of money. who knows.. but yea a rott or shepard in the yard and I would think your good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

Sucks, too, because they didn't need to take whole plants, just snip cuttings here & there and it would be weeks until you found out someone was stealing cuttings if done conservatively.
Fuck, do I hate thieves.
Fingers are crossed that they leave you alone so you can feel more at ease, and finish your grows all the way to the end.
And I'd get two dogs.
One big mother effer, and a second even bigger mother effer.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fuRKRFjm-HA]http://youtu.be/fuRKRFjm-HA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

Or you can get one of these:


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 13, 2013)

Good work in here ladies and gents of the 6-0-0. I've been enjoying getting REAL baked and reading the last few pages. I'll try to be better at this, on a more consistent basis. Lurking all my threads has been hard lately.

Just never forget: Bobo loves you.

edit: Holy shit. I want one of those! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Or you can get one of these:


Lmfao dude, that shit is funny!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2013)

At first I thought it was a raptor humping some poor little dog (the pooch seemed happy), thankfully (?) it turned out to be just a poor doggie with a mental owner.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok just a few updates on what's been going on here. 

3x skxdb, 2x bluepit


Root balls, 3 weeks veg. 


More pics later on this evening when the other's wake up here in a couple hours. Oh and will be also sharing my soil mix tonight as I get it all typed up.
I now have 11 in flower, prob be 2 or 3 males so will prob have 9 or so in flower which is fine, 12 in veg and took some cuts off og #2 before I flowered her.

Hope everyone is well having a great evening.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 13, 2013)

My thoughts for today really high stoned to the max milk and cookies are good advanced nutrients are bad god do I hate them


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Screw an, worst company ever, they really put a new meaning to snake oils....


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 13, 2013)

so if i lived in l.a., an oz is 175 ? legalized state ?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2013)

Los Angeles? I would say $175 is a good estimate a co-op will give you for some good herb here in So cal.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2013)

one grow on this bulb,chep shit,it was free,but dam it sucks....


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 13, 2013)

why is it like that?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Los Angeles? I would say $175 is a good estimate a co-op will give you for some good herb here in So cal.


Come to me, I'll get you some good herb 



genuity said:


> one grow on this bulb,chep shit,it was free,but dam it sucks....View attachment 2698478View attachment 2698479


Digimax? Is that like a knock off of digilux? lol well I bet even if it did last 1 grow I bet it wasn't as bright as some others


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> why is it like that?


The sodium inside of it is what your seeing.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Come to me, I'll get you some good herb
> 
> 
> 
> Digimax? Is that like a knock off of digilux? lol well I bet even if it did last 1 grow I bet it wasn't as bright as some others


I had that 1000 in the middle of 2 600 hortilux,and they was just as bright as that big ass light...and I think it is a knock off.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

genuity said:


> I had that 1000 in the middle of 2 600 hortilux,and they was just as bright as that big ass light...and I think it is a knock off.


But of course a bright ass light is no good if it's not in the right spectrum lol. I've seen people try growing with some interesting things.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like you bought a fancy metal case there G.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 13, 2013)

Digilux HPS 95,000 Lumens


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2013)

Digimax HPS 8 Lumens


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

For some reason I have woken up this morning and have stars twinkling in my left eye, it's quite annoying as my vision on that side is now fukked....I wonder if it was the smoke or the beer that done it, lol.....hopefully a training sesh willl get rid of it, annoying my swede though!

Anyhoo, anyone who is growing stealth and is concerned about noise of their operation, HOLY FUKKIN COW, you need to go and buy one of these. I kid you not I think I'll go and buy another just so I can have it in my living room and be impressed as to how quiet it is. It's a bossy number covering a 1000m cubed, and okay, it's not so attractive and quite large, but you literally cannot hear it if outside the room, and inside the room you can only just hear it. Very impressive. My local grow shop makes these ones but plenty are on the market. The fans are housed inside the box and are actually attached inside with bungee cords I think (so no touching the box sides.) Then it's insulated up and sealed in. I'll see if I can find more pics.






Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2013)

We have 1 confirmed female!

Oh and guys it's going to be tomorrow that I get you the rest of the pics and shit, I'm beat! It's been a long day!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2013)

19.95 was taking out by imt credit report matters or sum shit last month.... rang bank ordered new card got 19.95 back was told id recieve a letter to sign and return so still no letter and the bank took the 19.95 back other day and now i have found the company taking another 19.95 of my new card the next month??? had to hang up on phone before cos i was getting pissed off with sumone who could hardly speak english and kept tellign me to ring fraud sqaud... which i done first time round still waiting for the letter now got to ring at 8 when it opens.... im puzzled to how they got card detials anyhow so i have been on emt u have to sign in, iv gone on forgot password and typed my email address and shit was asked a security question about 1st school so i put in then told password has gone to email and still nothing!!!!! summit well up


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

what poxy bank you with and what poxy card have they given you? lol. I have always found AMEX to be good. Refund you straight away if anything is untoward on your card. Although it can be a pain if you are in another country, you often have to phone them to get large purchases authorised abroad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2013)

This... is cool...
... and it's made in Oregon.

[video=youtube_share;Z1YoCfm7nxU]http://youtu.be/Z1YoCfm7nxU[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2013)

natwest shite am leaving it soon as they refund both lots of 19.95


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> these cray things happen to me a couple times a week
> 
> how do you obtain gas??


Drive into "petrol" station (lol). Pull up to pump, turn off ignition, get out car or off vehicle, open fuel inlet, grab nozzel from desired type of fuel, then fill up to desired level. Then go into station and say, "Pump number (fill in number )" and pay, then leave......and often say, "No, I don't collect buzzby points" or whatever other drivvel they are giving away to make you loyal to them (fukkin get me with game theory mofo's, I don't think so!)


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

oh, and when I am driving in South Africa, you pull into a forecourt, and there are about 10 attendants at each pump, each pump seems to have a small crew operating at it, lol. They all point to their pump as you pull in and you have to make your choice of who looks the most fun, haha. Then you roll your window down and say, "fill her up, or 200 rand (almost pronounced "ront" or whatever value you want). Then they get to filling up your car, cleaning your windows, wiping down your rearview mirrors, and generally cackling away to each other in Zulu, or Quosa or whatever....it's a real nice experience on the whole to be honest. Africans are such colourful people, and generally always seem really happy....depsite the bunch of cunts the whites can be to them at times.

oh, and you generally leave a little bit of change or tip for them......


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

New puppy kennel in the area...











Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2013)

Those are the quietest little doggies I've ever not heard!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

THA DOGG POUND representing haha 

HHP 

critical jack, no idea how old....

View attachment 2698778

have a great weekend 6ers


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 14, 2013)

I had to move my tall ass CJ, was growing into my light, seems this one CJ has no problems with heat, its now trying to grow taller than my hood, think ima LST the CJ a little, bring it down to the canopies of the others.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This... is cool...
> ... and it's made in Oregon.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Z1YoCfm7nxU]http://youtu.be/Z1YoCfm7nxU[/video]



Step one~ give it a square wheel.
Step two~ find a way to do wheelies on it.
Step three~ take over the world.




Its friday again? gosh.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds just like the normal way. But sometimes you gotta go back in for the change ($)since you topped off. So I believe regarding to the convo, maybe something the like that happened. 
gas.. 
hey guys, im going to be without physical contact with my ladies till Monday afternoon. ....

long distance separations are so rough  

I got my " buddy " making sure they get watered, got him a very nice simple schedule , along with a plant diagram of how to place the plants back plants in  . He's a cool guy, my housemate, we share bathrooms, how close can you get? 

But damn! 
plants alive before trip. 

Clone :
6 pk
6 xj13

veg:
2pk
4 ron burgundy kush
6 random ??? SEEDS.
1 Santa Cruz blues mother . 

flower:
1 xj13
1 purple kush
1 santa Cruz blues
3 Ron burg


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

good luck with the trip guzias, don't get down, I am sure your bud will do fine, and I hope it's just the bathroom you share and not toothbrushes, lol.....

Vrijdag, biertje in hand!!!!! Spliff nog steeds te draaien


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

my baker friends good morning....here is a peek at what i have going in my closets. they have had heat issues and i just put them in thier home buckets so they dont look their best but they will turn around. i had a heap filter over my intake and it slowed my air transfer down too much.


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 14, 2013)

Got my apollo 600 in from amazon, had to completly assemble the hood and cool tube but no biggie. I am not also having heat issues, I have a 6 inch inline fan and added a 250cfm booster to my intake vent. Anyone with expierience know if it is better to beef up the cfm on the intake or the exhaust to achieve better heat reduction? The inlilne pulls through the cool tube now, should I ad fan to the exhaust ahead of the cool tube or after the inline if this is the case? Thanks


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2013)

I sure hope these turn out to be males,so I can kill them....they are from the bubble bag trash,from last yr,i do wish plants would grow this easy indoors,no feed at all,just sun and water.rootballs also go out in that spot.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 14, 2013)

Heres what i just did to the *CJ* shes a tall bitch, watched a few videos first tho before attempting, 






 Edit : tried to take a pic of this, my camera skills suck ass lol but its so frosty
This is a southerncharm


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

JimmyHamilton21 said:


> Got my apollo 600 in from amazon, had to completly assemble the hood and cool tube but no biggie. I am not also having heat issues, I have a 6 inch inline fan and added a 250cfm booster to my intake vent. Anyone with expierience know if it is better to beef up the cfm on the intake or the exhaust to achieve better heat reduction? The inlilne pulls through the cool tube now, should I ad fan to the exhaust ahead of the cool tube or after the inline if this is the case? Thanks


the important thing is you keep a negative pressure in your grow area so it would depend on your area and what you run the air through, filters, hoods etc.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

genuity said:


> I sure hope these turn out to be males,so I can kill them....they are from the bubble bag trash,from last yr,i do wish plants would grow this easy indoors,no feed at all,just sun and water.rootballs also go out in that spot.



That soil dont look too shabby either... Prob jus a coincidence


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2013)

Afternoon 6, well was going to upload some more pics this morning but I lost my cable somewhere last night lol. So will have to find it this afternoon. 

It's Friday! Time to celebrate!

Oh and jimmy, james is right you want to keep a lil negative pressure on your grow area. But not to much and not to little, it's really about fine tuning it and getting it at the right place. You want the intake/exhuast to almost match exactly.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2013)

this strain is "Kentucky blue grass"....and this is some dry ice hash 15g of some dam good flake


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2013)

Well Friday baked as full of 2 toke watching shameless, ready for the pit going for soil Tomoz to pot these 3 up and take to flower


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice G! That flake looks awesome, Im going to have to make some again but gotta get new screen first. I was too para to take my used ones across the country with me lol... fuk, I may not be able to get dry ice out here..... Will find out.

I really like that KBG! looks fia. I hae thought about planting some legumes with my ladies to provide them with a steady supply of N  would also have something else to harvest!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

hey there boys and girls...a great friday to all, cheers for the weekend. I got an early bd present today, I got to order some fancy beans. I'm just like a kid now gonna have to wait for em to show, I got 6 Skywalker/OG Kush from reserve privada, sounds like a new york designer but the herb looks like it's the real deal....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hey there boys and girls...a great friday to all, cheers for the weekend. I got an early bd present today, I got to order some fancy beans. I'm just like a kid now gonna have to wait for em to show, I got 6 Skywalker/OG Kush from reserve privada, sounds like a new york designer but the herb looks like it's the real deal....


I've grown it and if I've learned anything is that if it's reserve privada it's legit


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate leaf haters... my new name for grasshoppers. babys everywhere and they blend in good.. ass holes they are! making my plants look like whores. my c-99 X extrema looks like its going to be a winner.. its already putting out trichs. on the fan leaves and leaf stems cant wizzAIT. got some L X JB sprouts and ED X JB sprouts too. some new bag seeds also.. that I pulled out of some weed the other day. need some more soil.. still.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 14, 2013)

wow you got a nice stack of kief from that kentucky blue


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2013)

You should see the kolas he pulled from it: big as a hot & steamy Nashville road apple, and twice as stinky!


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

GirlScout Cookie's under my 600.


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

Afghan Kush from last one My favorite strain. When you love work it is not work!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

Impman said:


> View attachment 2699407View attachment 2699408View attachment 2699409View attachment 2699410
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just ordered skywalker x og kush, my first kush in my 6 years of growing....mostly i've grown white strains.....why is it your favorite?


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i just ordered skywalker x og kush, my first kush in my 6 years of growing....mostly i've grown white strains.....why is it your favorite?


I love Indica's and I love the taste/smell of kush. To me, Afghan Kush IS the original kush...not OG kush or original gangster kush. And I got a lot of hash and kief off of the harvest which is nice


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

but what do I know? I need someone to go to the Hindu Kush mountain range and personally mail me some


----------



## turnerjuana (Jun 14, 2013)

Impman said:


> View attachment 2699402View attachment 2699403View attachment 2699404View attachment 2699405
> 
> GirlScout Cookie's under my 600.


oh my the cookies! very very nice my man.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

lol original gangster kush. is that what it really stands for?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's a good read on OG Kush:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OG_Kush/Clone_Only_Strains/


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 14, 2013)

Impman said:


> I love Indica's and I love the taste/smell of kush. To me, Afghan Kush IS the original kush...not OG kush or original gangster kush. And I got a lot of hash and kief off of the harvest which is nice


Afghan kush is a variety of kush. which comes from the kush mountains. theres no "original kush".

and im sorry, but wtf?? original gangster kush? og stands for overgrow. im not explaining any farther, cause if that dosent mean anything to you, i simply have no reason to keep talking to you.

and james, id personally stick to whites bro. im done with kush. its so run of the mill. my name is only kushhound cause its something ive been called. i dont like growing kush anymore anyway. that stench is a dead giva away. Even skunk #1 is less heat cuase it smells like skunks. kush just smells like dope. be careful with the odors


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

stop being so bloody critical bru. jeezo, it's all shmerk! fss. Free the Shmerk!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

good read whodat, I had heard the ocean grown before, but like D said its all shmerk, so I didn't really know what to believe. cali is where all the original gangsters are at, or died at. so I guess its kindof appropriate.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

on another note, im sippin corona.. cheers.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

GGGGGGangstAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgoTaaaaaaaaaaaaaacuppAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,T? dying eh thirst like.


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Afghan kush is a variety of kush. which comes from the kush mountains. theres no "original kush".
> 
> and im sorry, but wtf?? original gangster kush? og stands for overgrow. im not explaining any farther, cause if that dosent mean anything to you, i simply have no reason to keep talking to you.
> 
> and james, id personally stick to whites bro. im done with kush. its so run of the mill. my name is only kushhound cause its something ive been called. i dont like growing kush anymore anyway. that stench is a dead giva away. Even skunk #1 is less heat cuase it smells like skunks. kush just smells like dope. be careful with the odors


WTF Overgrown?!!?? ROFL , you can't change what a OG is or the meaning of OG you fool. LOL dude you need to stop tweaking and start blazing. OMG bro. rofl


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

I loved me some Ice T before he got into acting.

[youtube]GWbMEK419OA[/youtube]

[youtube]nomjm8URqhM[/youtube]

Damn 1991 was a long time ago.


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Afghan kush is a variety of kush. which comes from the kush mountains. theres no "original kush".
> 
> and im sorry, but wtf?? original gangster kush? og stands for overgrow. im not explaining any farther, cause if that dosent mean anything to you, i simply have no reason to keep talking to you.
> 
> and james, id personally stick to whites bro. im done with kush. its so run of the mill. my name is only kushhound cause its something ive been called. i dont like growing kush anymore anyway. that stench is a dead giva away. Even skunk #1 is less heat cuase it smells like skunks. kush just smells like dope. be careful with the odors


Where the hell are you from that you have NEVER heard of a OG before? Are you 12 or do you live under a rock?
SMELLS LIKE DOPE?? This kid is SPUN


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL somebody please cut D off! never seen his drunk posts get this deep. jp D drink up buddy. hope your not rideing a scooter home like our buddy doobie.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

the need to chill the frizno out is applikabubble here. Someday we will all be as wise as each other.......eh!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

[youtube]MM6fI_V9-j8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

whaaat? oh come on orrifficer, I isn't that drizunk......


dababydroman said:


> LOL somebody please cut D off! never seen his drunk posts get this deep. jp D drink up buddy. hope your not rideing a scooter home like our buddy doobie.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Afghan kush is a variety of kush. which comes from the kush mountains. theres no "original kush".
> 
> and im sorry, but wtf?? original gangster kush? og stands for overgrow. im not explaining any farther, cause if that dosent mean anything to you, i simply have no reason to keep talking to you.
> 
> and james, id personally stick to whites bro. im done with kush. its so run of the mill. my name is only kushhound cause its something ive been called. i dont like growing kush anymore anyway. that stench is a dead giva away. Even skunk #1 is less heat cuase it smells like skunks. kush just smells like dope. be careful with the odors


kush i just gotta do it, we all have a story like this.....the very first seeds i ordered when i started growing was a hindu kush from nirvana, i was a newb and i scorched em dead....have grown a lot of strains but it's time for me to face my demon and [email protected]! I have a good filter and great fresh air flow through my garden...oh and it does have skywalker innit


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

150$ worth of Feminized Kalishinikova from Greenhouse Seed Co in absolutely perfect grow conditions. guess what happend 2 months later? DUUUUUUUDE looks like a lady! All Hermied my friends. ALL OF THEM FUCKING HERMIED! DAMN YOU GREENHOUSE SEEDS! DAMN YOU!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

shittybumsticks mate. was it really that bad, non rescuable? (is that a word, ffs, braindead cunt that i am)


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 14, 2013)

wow that sucks. should have went with BB homie, ive had 100% success rate with their feminized BX1 so far, im 8&8


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 14, 2013)

I had a blue pit throw couple nuts but it stopped not doing it anymore


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

my brain is throwing a couple of nuts, night night 6'ers, happy weekend. DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

Sup Sixers, here is a pic of Chaka's bud he just recently harvested. He hooked me up big time!!! Shit is FIRE!!!!

View attachment 2699659

Thanks Chaka, HempCon was an epic failure, Chaka-Con was an epic success!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;1XV5_WagxZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1XV5_WagxZg[/video]


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a good read on OG Kush:
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OG_Kush/Clone_Only_Strains/


i agree, nice post!

met a fella over here, hes had an SFV (O.CEAN G.ROWN) KUSH for over 10 years! i forget the exact number, but he told me a story that pretty much lined right up with this article..

i treasure his sfv og. one of my favoriteee smokes, shoo shooo stanky danky


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2013)

Coolness!
With myths & lore & legend, mixed in reports many times removed from the original source, it's always hard to tell what's true when it comes to some strains.
Nice to know there are people who kept track of the strains & breedings & who did that so future breeders would have a better idea of what they're dealing with.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 15, 2013)

Pissed I stressed the girls out a bit tonight. I knew I should of watered last night. Well to nite I get home to check and water them. They just started to wilt. Gave them some water and they perked back up. Anyone think that may be a issue? I have finicky strains when it comes to stress. Hoping there fine.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 15, 2013)

You be alright. She perked right back up like a good girl


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

hey i got a quick question if anyone can answer it, i havent gave my girls any nutrients, for the rest of my flowering id like to try some foxfarm nutes for flowering, ive been reading up on it all morning before i take off and buy a couple bottles, im bit confused still tho, cant i just use two of the three, for flowering, instead of all three being big bloom, grow big, and tiger bloom ? like cant i get the grow big, so while in flower hitem with nitro so they dont run out and like and hit them with tiger bloom at the same time for flowering. ? im asking cause i cant afford all three, i can only buy two. what two should i use for the rest of my flowering process ?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

I would go and buy something that just requires 1 bottle.....I use the same soilmix additive all through my grow. Companies are just trying to get you to buy loads of their products so like to be smart and break it down into different snake oils, lol. Seriously, you can do it with one bottle if necessary.....


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

can you tell me a one bottle nute i can buy please  thats not too exspensive, i have to start feeding them today, ....


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> WTF Overgrown?!!?? ROFL , you can't change what a OG is or the meaning of OG you fool. LOL dude you need to stop tweaking and start blazing. OMG bro. rofl


Og kush aint original gangster kush. but then again you would have to be old enough to know what overgrow was


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im done talking to you impman. you, like finshaggy, are a waste of my time.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

Plagron do a bloom bottle, BioNova do supersoil mix (I use this one throughout the grow, good if you are using soil). BAC also do a straightforward Bloom bottle as well. These are all Dutch based nutrient companies.



mac.os.x said:


> can you tell me a one bottle nute i can buy please  thats not too exspensive, i have to start feeding them today, ....


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop trolling in this thread please.



kushhound187 said:


> Im done talking to you impman. you, like finshaggy, are a waste of my time.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

will you just tell me exactly what bottle to buy lol i dont wanna pick, id rather have someone tell me that has way more experience, i have a local shop and more than likely they'll have it, the soil im using isent the greatest...so i think anything will help


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

No wonder hydro stores do the business they do.

On another note... who's down with Gusto
[youtube]uKMggf-Pupw[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Mac, go buy tomato fertilizer and follow the directions diluting to 50%


pay the troll no toll, move along now.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

well, im off ima go try a couple bottles of something, anything is better than nothing


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe think it through a little. I'm SURE your ladies will be fine for a day.



edit: not to mention FF is owned by Monsanto now.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2013)

15 day (FAK X CHERRY PUFF)I like the way these are turning out...


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking proper healthy there Gen, Snice!


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

im just gonna buy the tiger bloom and the big bloom, the grow big is mainly veg material and to help keep its nitrogen level good half way thro flowering or so i think., plus the tiger bloom has enough nitro in it says the bottle to keep them healthy, ima start with this i need the experience. and in case the tigerbloom dosent have enough nitro the soil the girls are in has time released food just like the grow big bottle has. i think i should be good with those two bottles for now unless i see something starting to happin i dont like. i hope i dont ruin what i have.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 15, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> im just gonna buy the tiger bloom and the big bloom, the grow big is mainly veg material and to help keep its nitrogen level good half way thro flowering or so i think., plus the tiger bloom has enough nitro in it says the bottle to keep them healthy, ima start with this i need the experience. and in case the tigerbloom dosent have enough nitro the soil the girls are in has time released food just like the grow big bottle has. i think i should be good with those two bottles for now unless i see something starting to happin i dont like. i hope i dont ruin what i have.


mac thats the right stuff to get as you have to spend wisely....just give em some of those nutes and everything will be fine


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

Why not just get one of the bottles and see what that does. Doesn't seem like you have a strong handle on things, so throwing a bunch of stuff at it and hoping it works seems a bit silly to me. It's your money and your plants, but I would go about it totally differently.

More does not equal better.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Also, what's broken that needs fixing? Are they showing signs of lacking nutes? Too much is way worse than too little.


----------



## Impman (Jun 15, 2013)

Original Gangster Girl Scout Cookies 
Not really. just GSC. We looked up what a OG is and OG = Overly Good Kush btw not Original Gangster. Damn it feels good to be a gangster. Or maybe it was OG= Orange Goat ... Overtly Grand? Can't remember. Definitely not Original gangster though according to kushhoud

Cookies in the morning. Good morning cookies! 4 weeks to go


----------



## Impman (Jun 15, 2013)

DST started the best thread ever. 600 club biotches! Two wrongs don't make a right but 3 600w is better than 2 1000w hps.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

OG will always mean one thing to me. But maybe you just have to be of a certain age, from a certain location. ???


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> Original Gangster Girl Scout Cookies
> Not really. just GSC. We looked up what a OG is and OG = Overly Good Kush btw not Original Gangster. Damn it feels good to be a gangster. Or maybe it was OG= Orange Goat ... Overtly Grand? Can't remember. Definitely not Original gangster though according to kushhoud
> 
> Cookies in the morning. Good morning cookies! 4 weeks to go
> View attachment 2700159


I was starting to think that it was a reference "Obnoxious Git", but I am new, so.... :0)

Mac, I use "Big Bud" followed by "Overdrive" but these two come with week ranges
for when they are used....and this would answer your question based on where you 
are at in your grow. But for the prods you are considering, I cannot say.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. I think that I just Copyright'ed my next strain name. Hands Off! :0)

Along with "Obnoxious Git", I intend to release "The Good Shit Lollipop",
and "Gateful Dread". Just you see!

P.P.S. The Management would like to disavow any knowledge or involvement
in the previous Post Script. Thank you.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 15, 2013)

ocean grown


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2013)

I understand. I have been reading the thread.

I do not understand the butt-hurt though.

Anyhoo, my tent of gnat/over-anxious-fiddling stunted babies
are at week 5.5. I am half way done. :0)

JD


----------



## Impman (Jun 15, 2013)

Organically Goobered Kush


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Also, what's broken that needs fixing? Are they showing signs of lacking nutes? Too much is way worse than too little.


Sorry to do this, but I refer thee back to an earlier post of "Square Wheels"!!!! Lmfao.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I'm back, well i got something different, i really didnt want the foxfarm stuff anyway, took some advice from you guys and this what i came up with,





Guy at the hydro store recommended this all by itself also, compared to buying all three FF Nutes for flowering..... Thanks for the advice DST. ...He said its way better, best stuff hes seen for soil grows. So has anyone else tried this ?


----------



## Impman (Jun 15, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> Ok I'm back, well i got something different, i really didnt want the foxfarm stuff anyway, took some advice from you guys and this what i came up with,
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700352
> ...


The guy at the hydro store hates marijuana plants i think. That N-P-K is all fucked up. Do you hate your plants and want them to turn yellow? Give them that 4-7-9 shit or whatever it is


----------



## Impman (Jun 15, 2013)

Get some 10-10-10 or 9-6-5. YOu don't need all that P and K! You get plenty from tap water if you really need it. No one has ever had a potassium def. Yes it DOES say BLOOM on the bottle but what it should say is Doom


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

well im bout to find out


----------



## james2500 (Jun 15, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> well im bout to find out


i think you'll be fine, just go easy on the dose and bob's yer uncle


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2013)

ight guys, soil run! grow shop please be open.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 15, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> ight guys, soil run! grow shop please be open.


bring it!!!!!!!


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 15, 2013)

i gave it 3 tsp or 3.75ml per gallon, was gonna do half that but im curious to c whats gonna happin. looked like a light tea color when watering them, plus my bitches are big, there not tiny, my CJ is 4 foot


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> The guy at the hydro store hates marijuana plants i think. That N-P-K is all fucked up. Do you hate your plants and want them to turn yellow? Give them that 4-7-9 shit or whatever it is


He's been asking for advice the past couple days. Might have been helpful to say something before he went shopping. Do you hate people, and that's why you use sarcasm?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha... I remembered what I came to post. A long story of how I found it, but from the land of making things too complicated...

[h=3]How to *Clean* Your *Belly Button*: 8 Steps[/h]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 15, 2013)

Off to a motocross event with the kido can't wait first time get to take her to an event


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Have fun method 


For a laugh.
http://www.cracked.com/article_20161_the-6-most-needlessly-overcomplicated-crimes-ever-planned.html


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 15, 2013)

Few shots before I go ...cookies...violatorkush....blue pit end of week 5


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Have fun method
> 
> 
> For a laugh.
> http://www.cracked.com/article_20161_the-6-most-needlessly-overcomplicated-crimes-ever-planned.html


Thanks bro its just a small freestyle moto x event at the fair but it will be fun she should have a blast then off to let her ride some fair rides


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... I remembered what I came to post. A long story of how I found it, but from the land of making things too complicated...
> 
> *How to Clean Your Belly Button: 8 Steps*


LMAO!

1. Wet finger
2. Work it!

JD

P.S. ...and that is really only a "de-linting"


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 1. Wet finger
> 2. Work it!
> ...



You forgot step three and four!!!

3. Smell your finger
4. flick finger in any give direction


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL. I only know that if I did not periodically de-lint, then small
clothing items would slowly emit from my belly-button. A loom of sorts. :0)


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2013)

lol who does that? makes a "how to" on that? then I saw the "naval fresh spray" and it all came together.. anyhow.. soil: check! now I just have to wait til night time cause I don't want the naighbors to see me whip a big green bag of soil out of my back seat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2013)

Pretty cool, though the vid is spoken in Italian, the footage lets you know what's going on:

[video=youtube_share;LjvXRlNs0zU]http://youtu.be/LjvXRlNs0zU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2013)

Wanted to wish all the Fathers out there in the club a very Happy and Safe Fathers Day Weekend! Enjoy all!

Peace
FM


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2013)

Evening 6! Some more updates 

Flower tent, so far we have 4 confirmed females, so a total of 10 in flower right now, maybe 11 we will see soon.
View attachment 2700691View attachment 2700692View attachment 2700693View attachment 2700694

Took new cuts, my 8$ cloner that waters my clones for me for 10 days  Best 8 bucks I've ever spent 
View attachment 2700696


3 new moms starting out, I cycle them so often as I get tired of running the same thing over and over lol
View attachment 2700697

Will be sharing the soil mix tonight, ya guys I know I have been saying that for awhile but I've been super busy and tonight I finally have some free time, will get it up and sharing a few composting tips. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I know I am, me and the boys are gonna go fishing tomorrow.

Stay high my friends.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

What is you cloner giggles? Are you using jiffy pucks?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

Morning, evening, and good night!

puff puff peace, DST


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning, evening, and good night!
> 
> puff puff peace, DST


Up a little early aren't ya? What is it like 2 am over there?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> What is you cloner giggles? Are you using jiffy pucks?


It's a Burpee self watering seed starter kit, the pucks are made of cocco and I like them way more then the jiffy pucks. It works great believe it or not lol. I was mad at my cloner so I said fuck it and tried it this way and I've always got root so I just stuck with it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rudYemgXfD4]http://youtu.be/rudYemgXfD4[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 15, 2013)

transplants done, soil used up. jake blues crosses lookin for sun. now to ponder what elese to pop.. hmmm.. hmm. mm? joint time.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

Burpee, is that not a registered Exercise?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there, hope you have an enjoyable day!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2013)

Fathers Day pr*0*n...


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 16, 2013)

how much longer in flower do you have to go till harvest from this point, like how many weeks ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 16, 2013)

probably 6-8 weeks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 16, 2013)

MERRY FUKCING CHRISTMAS PILGIMS. [video=youtube;Qf9XK51OrWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf9XK51OrWM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Funny enough Im chopping up a gang of hermies on fathers day. 

Plants are looking great FM! 



Good day to all you fathers out there. I hope the fam treats you well.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 16, 2013)

So whats the go if hermies show up? Ppl harvest straight away right? Also, are the Feminized more prone to hermies correct?


----------



## james2500 (Jun 16, 2013)

i have only run femmed seeds 3 times, around 8 plants at a time and so far no herms


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 16, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> So whats the go if hermies show up? Ppl harvest straight away right? Also, are the Feminized more prone to hermies correct?


Depending on how bad they are I just let it go. A genetic hermaphrodite is totally different than a few nanners poppin up imo. Some plants are just destined to be hermies, but there are times I have stressed a plant into spitting out some nanners. High heat, screwed ph, etc. I'm pretty sure there are pictures that honestly show the difference. An actual hermie has flowers growing straight out of the calyxes, etc. A stressed plant will just spit a couple nanners out next to calyxes. I don't think I've ever had an actual genetic hermie.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2013)

truth be told [h=1]Columbia professor: 'Most of what you hear about pot is 'bullsh*t'[/h]4 days ago "Much of what we believe in this society about drugs is just bullsh*t," Columbia University professor Carl Hart says. Hart, a psychology professor, researches how drugs affect the behavior and nervous systems of humans and has taken to the pages of noted medical journal Rolling Stone to debunk several myths about marijuana. According to Hart, the biggest misconceptions are that toking up could lead to depression, destroy your memory and (anyone who ever took one of those D.A.R.E. classes knows this one) that pot is a gateway to harder drugs. "Most people who try it don't even continue smoking marijuana," Hart says. "You might as well argue that pot is a gateway drug to get in the White House." [Source]  cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

I was thinking about this yesterday, how stoners are always portrayed in entertainment and media. We are made out to be the type of person that lazy, dumb, slow, poor, no girls ect pretty much a looser something you dont want to be. People who do harder things like coke and booze and pills are made out to be like they are on top of things, clever, powerful, popular, ect someone you def want to be. This probably convinces younger folk with their decision making skills still in their infancy (who are already under major pressure to fit in just about every waking moment of their lives) to make the choice on harder drugs, and just incase they do want to try weed they can get that perfectly legal horrible horrible fake shit off the shelf.

I wonder why people are driven away from canna so persistently? 
Thankfully the tide is changing. 




I second frogs post on herm.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 16, 2013)

Whats up 6er's. I messed up my harddrive using it to play music while having a little party. Luckily it was still under warrenty. I got it back Fri. I harvested my auto flower and got about 2 1/2 z's. It's O.k. nothing special as I figured. I also harvested some of my jack herer. Now that is very tasty. I'll post some pics tommorrow. Peace and happy dads dady to all!


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 16, 2013)

its been one day and i got new star patterns going on, that i never had before, leaves look like dovermans pincher ears, standing str8 up, no burnt marks, they are thriving and love the full dosage so far,  but of course them bitches looked that good after 1 hr of watering them yesterday with the new nutes


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2013)

Stoked for you bro.  Glad things worked out.


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trA3M9hCMn0&feature=player_detailpage


just imagine. my god


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2013)

I liked the scrog action they had going on.

That video you posted lead me into a whole other world on the net. I watched the vid and then watched a suggested video called Disneyland Haul (or something similar). It was a pretty boring video of a girl going through the shit she bought at disneyland. All the suggested videos on the right were other disneyland hauls. Apparently chicks make youtube videos of their 'hauls' from different places/ events/ stores. It's like a whole thing. I guess we are odd sitting around taking pictures of our plants... but that seems odder. I mean, we invest time and care into them... we should care. Anyways, I'm just rambling.

Then my wife tells me, in Japan the kids these days for jollys are licking each other's eyeballs. There's an outbreak of pink eye because of it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

I remember watching that epcot years ago,, it was actually a much longer/better vid... I'll try and find it, but yesh VERY awesome! thanks for posting.

Very materialistic eh jig... Most girls are, that I know at least... Most people I guess.
#growshophaul

Im bout to have a veggie garden haul here in a few weeks hopefully 
At least their licking each others *EYE *balls... second thought the other rout would have prob been safer lol


Transplanting the babies, god this shit sandy "soil" is falling apart like crazy  never again. Im about to have a sweet 12/12 from super baby run though ... Holding on tight.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey DST,
How are things? I was reading some old post trying to get caught up. I seen your post about the box. I made my own when setting up my grow room a few years ago. They are really easy to build. It doesnt take much to do. So what do they run for over there? Maybe I should make some and sell them?


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

I aslo made one but it wasn't as effective as these. The fans are also very quiet. That one was 165 plus tax. This site is selling an equivalent one for 252 euro....
http://www.dampkring.nl/14900/boxed-extractor-fan-wood.html
dam they are pricey!


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

Deep Blue, real hungry mofos these. The pots I have them in are too small as well so....





Some Dog finishing off......yummy!











Peace, DST


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 16, 2013)

james2500 said:


> the important thing is you keep a negative pressure in your grow area so it would depend on your area and what you run the air through, filters, hoods etc.


Thanks James I think I am pushing too much cool in and not exhausting enough hot air. Going to put the booster fan up in the top of the room and remove some heat. I have an inline fan pulling air through the cool tube and exhausting out in my chimney, no filters or anything. Going to give the extra exhaust a try and see what happened caus eu am stuck at 84 on my high temp and that is unacceptable


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Mmmm I can smell it from here 
The ribbing on that fan leaf is something Iv seen before, leaves were green but funky looking. Do you happen to know exactly what is happening/lacking? 

I got me a lil dog pack going now  Going to let them veg for this 12/12 session and use clones of them for next grow, gonna have an entire box full of them! Then I can do the dog bag or whatever it is you do lol Should probably start saving now for new filters and odor gel!


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

As soon as I put them into flower I think I kind of shocked them to be fair to them. But I had also vegged them to a much bigger size than normal and within a few days I think the plants went from beging happy sauntering along in veg, to all of a sudden thrown into 12/12 hps light, and then from watering every few days to needing to top up every day (which I hate having to do!)She is one of the best looking ones, the others have gone seriously fugly. Still producing though. I have started to add some feed for them when watering.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

You think the small pots(or smaller pots) have stunted them also? Prob still bigger than the pots I use coz they look dank, the dogs even more so....


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I liked the scrog action they had going on.
> 
> That video you posted lead me into a whole other world on the net. I watched the vid and then watched a suggested video called Disneyland Haul (or something similar). It was a pretty boring video of a girl going through the shit she bought at disneyland. All the suggested videos on the right were other disneyland hauls. Apparently chicks make youtube videos of their 'hauls' from different places/ events/ stores. It's like a whole thing. I guess we are odd sitting around taking pictures of our plants... but that seems odder. I mean, we invest time and care into them... we should care. Anyways, I'm just rambling.
> 
> Then my wife tells me, in Japan the kids these days for jollys are licking each other's eyeballs. There's an outbreak of pink eye because of it.


lol life is nothing but strange tangents to the grave, eh?


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

it's just the deep blues, underestimated them.

Anyway, good night folks.

DST


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I was looking for the Disney Video of them growing tomato's/pumpkins into the shape of Mickey Mouse Ears!!! That so needs to be done with some Ganja! Grow nugs into the shape of celebrity faces or cartoon characters or a city scape. lol


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey wats up Growers,
HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL OF THE DADS !!!!!!
So one of my girls has a mag def & i would like to know if the Medina molasses from homedepot is anygood?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 16, 2013)

Impman said:


> Well I was looking for the Disney Video of them growing tomato's/pumpkins into the shape of Mickey Mouse Ears!!! That so needs to be done with some Ganja! Grow nugs into the shape of celebrity faces or cartoon characters or a city scape. lol
> View attachment 2701801


Man, I see Darth Vader Head Shaped Buds in the not too distant future 

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Man, I see Darth Vader Head Shaped Buds in the not too distant future
> 
> Peace
> 
> Asmallvoice


I want a mini backyard Epcot center. Fully Air conditioned green house with some added 600s , all aeroponic vertical crazy pyramid shit too


----------



## Javadog (Jun 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Then my wife tells me, in Japan the kids these days for jollys are licking each other's eyeballs. There's an outbreak of pink eye because of it.


It is called "worming" and it is also spreading herpes infections of the eyeball. (Youch!)

*[h=2][/h] Well I was looking for the Disney Video of them growing tomato's/pumpkins into the shape of Mickey Mouse Ears!!! That so needs to be done with some Ganja! Grow nugs into the shape of celebrity faces or cartoon characters or a city scape.​
*
I love the idea IP

JD


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

I think mould would be a major issue there, look at the moisture in there. You'd have to drill air holes or something lol


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I think mould would be a major issue there, look at the moisture in there. You'd have to drill air holes or something lol


That is some space age crazy moisture with like genetic mapping in it or something. Walt Disney took a lot of mescaline. Disney is on another level, it is magic disney moisture


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Peeps been forming Cucurbitaceae for a while now 

 





I dont think bud will form to it lol. My first real grow I accidentally made square buds. Right about when I was ready to harvest house inspection comes from nowhere. In 36hrs I drank a gallon of wine, harvested a whole gang of flowers (one of my best grows to date, thats what hooked me lol) broke down the op cleaned cleaned CLEANED put all the long big ass colas in a trash bag laying up on top of each other for a few hrs while the inspection was going down... <<< I moved all the bud to a building a few houses down. When I returned and took the colas out they were formed with right angles and looked like skyscrapers, they held that form pretty well after drying. 
Thats the end of the story.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 16, 2013)

No the end was that they smoked like tasty cubes of dank.

:0)

JD


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 16, 2013)

Its been awhile since I've stopped in.. Happy father's day to all of you papasonz up in the 600! I see we're creeping up on 100k likes! Holy sheeeeeeit


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2013)

oh'happy day.........


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Edit: Oh snap son! would ya look at that!^^ just look at it! ^^





Shwagbag said:


> I see we're creeping up on 100k likes! Holy sheeeeeeit


We broke that thing a while back... its way off lol


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 16, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Here's a few pic of my girls @ day 33 of 12/12. 1st 2 is my sexy as hell Purple Cookie Monster, last 2 are the Thin Mints. Hope everyone had a great fathers day and great weekend.View attachment 2702218View attachment 2702219


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice looking nugz as always, jhod


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2013)

Heh, on the right hand side of the yahoo! homepage there is a short list of what's trending on the internet, and one of the entries is "octopus pants", so I says to meself, "Screw that noise! Gimme some giraffe lips!"

And lo & behold...

[video=youtube_share;uuZPe2_LJXo]http://youtu.be/uuZPe2_LJXo[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wanted to say hi to the 600 I found out how to post on my phone today. I have been working my way through the forums for a while. I currently have my plants in veg as I am moving. I have 
1 wos nl/sk
4 hso c dawg
4 GDP 3f 1m
3 rp ogk
2 rp pw
2 hso sd
1 pos bw
1 pos s ch
1 bad ass blue dream? Bag seed male
sativa #1 
2 afghan bag seed 
can't wait to get the 600 going again. Does anyone know how to post pictures from a phone if so ill post some porn. Well I just drove the 4 hour drive to where I moving so I'm out well check in tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 16, 2013)

Is anyone running 6 inch exhaust through their 600s? I just ordered an 8 inch inline that claims 750+ cfm, almost doubly what I am using now. I just switched over to a bigger cool tube reflector and my room is way too hot. Thinking about running two exhaust fans, exhausting in different spots, or would it be wiser to run the six inch inline fan, flex duct, cool tube 600, flex duct, 8 inch fan, out. Will the smaller 6 inch fan drag down the big 8 inch or will it boost it? Never had heat issues before jumping up to the 600 but they temps are manageable with the correct setup I'm sure


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 16, 2013)

Day 28 update 
8x600W SOG Cheese grow

[video=youtube;Dr8eMue6NGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr8eMue6NGY[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2013)

well we be back with an update in few hours go pot these 2 pyscho killer and the toppd blue into 11ltr pots and in the flower room...... 

been a busy weekend on the 2 toke


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2013)

JimmyHamilton21 said:


> Is anyone running 6 inch exhaust through their 600s? I just ordered an 8 inch inline that claims 750+ cfm, almost doubly what I am using now. I just switched over to a bigger cool tube reflector and my room is way too hot. Thinking about running two exhaust fans, exhausting in different spots, or would it be wiser to run the six inch inline fan, flex duct, cool tube 600, flex duct, 8 inch fan, out. Will the smaller 6 inch fan drag down the big 8 inch or will it boost it? Never had heat issues before jumping up to the 600 but they temps are manageable with the correct setup I'm sure


The only way proper time to add a 6" fan into your 8" fans cooling circuit is if the 8" fan has a really long flex hose with too many sharp turns put into it so that the internal pressure/vacuum is reduced down towards the level a 6" fan would provide.
Other than that, it would slow down the 8", while the 8" would speed up the 6" fan and potentially cause premature failure of the 6" fan.
Electric motors draw power every time the magnets are swept by the motor's commutator, so the faster it spins the more electricity pass through the magnets which will cause the contact surfaces of the magnets and the commutator to overheat & glaze over and fail a lot sooner than they normally would have (caused by the 6" fan being forced to operate above it's engineered maximum).
The 8" will draw plenty good all by itself.
The bigger factor to consider is ambient room temperature, or the temperature of the outside air coming into the growspace.
The coolest you'll ever get a growspace is however cool the source of air is.
You eventually reach a point where adding some cold air from an A/C unit into your growspace is the only way to control the heat.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

In other news.

[video=youtube;k8pwrjYsyVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=k8pwrjYsyVs[/video]


Great pr0n all around everyone! 

Good info doobs, may have saved me a 4" fan


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll almost bet that seagull is worm calling (mimicking the vibrations caused by rainfall to draw the worms up to the surface).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2013)

Worm grunting:

[video=youtube_share;ZKNv6ZrC5mg]http://youtu.be/ZKNv6ZrC5mg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

DId you not see the title of the vid doobie? The seagull is clearly tap dancing.


Alrighty its way past my bed time. Later yall.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2013)

Either that, or it's a Steve Martin fan:

[video=youtube_share;xnksquL557s]http://youtu.be/xnksquL557s[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2013)

Stick me with a friggin' fork:

[video=youtube_share;7eabz4V-tvU]http://youtu.be/7eabz4V-tvU[/video]


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The only way proper time to add a 6" fan into your 8" fans cooling circuit is if the 8" fan has a really long flex hose with too many sharp turns put into it so that the internal pressure/vacuum is reduced down towards the level a 6" fan would provide.
> Other than that, it would slow down the 8", while the 8" would speed up the 6" fan and potentially cause premature failure of the 6" fan.
> Electric motors draw power every time the magnets are swept by the motor's commutator, so the faster it spins the more electricity pass through the magnets which will cause the contact surfaces of the magnets and the commutator to overheat & glaze over and fail a lot sooner than they normally would have (caused by the 6" fan being forced to operate above it's engineered maximum).
> The 8" will draw plenty good all by itself.
> ...


Thank you for the advice, that was something that I kinda considered. So would the six inch say exhausting at the top of the room and the outside via the chimney work well if the 8 inch does not provide the cooling I need? My basement stays in the low 70s and especially with having the air on in the house helps as well. Thanks again, hope to post some pics of the setup and how I solved the problems as well.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2013)

The internet gets crazier everyday! skydiving cats, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2013)

If your ambient air outside of the growspace is in the low 70's, then I'd use the 8" by itself for the cooltube, and the 6" just as you described.
Having them draw from separate ducts like that won't cause any issues.
The only thing to consider is if you happen to have a gas fired furnace or water heater with a pilot light if your house is fairly well sealed.
We had an exhaust fan in our kitchen when I was a kid that was rated at 1300cfm, and if you adjusted the speed up past 1000cfm it would suck out the flame of the pilot light in the furnace downstairs.


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If your ambient air outside of the growspace is in the low 70's, then I'd use the 8" by itself for the cooltube, and the 6" just as you described.
> Having them draw from separate ducts like that won't cause any issues.
> The only thing to consider is if you happen to have a gas fired furnace or water heater with a pilot light if your house is fairly well sealed.
> We had an exhaust fan in our kitchen when I was a kid that was rated at 1300cfm, and if you adjusted the speed up past 1000cfm it would suck out the flame of the pilot light in the furnace downstairs.


ok great thanks for that I have a radiator heated home and a gas water heater right near the room. I'll keep my eye out for this if I have any problems in the future. My new fan should be here by the end of the week. I think I can deal with the high temps since I am only about a week or two into flower.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2013)

Coolness 
Hope you'll post some pics when you get the chance 
We like all cannabis-related pR0n here in the 600.

Well, _*any*_ pR0n that's Safe For Work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2013)

How about some classic rap?

[video=youtube_share;QrfO6kW8EIs]http://youtu.be/QrfO6kW8EIs[/video]

"*Learn from the past,
work for the future,
don't be a slave 
to no computer,
'cause the children of man
inherits the land,
the fate of the world 
is in your hands!

So throw your hands in the air
and wave them like you just don't care!
And if you believe 
that you're the future
scream it out and say 'Oh, yeah!' *"


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2013)

day 35 from being put in 10ltr pots and into the 12/12 room...

1st 2 pics 1 my blueberry 
2nd 2 pics the other blueberry
3rd 2 pics the bb pyscho killer 


flower room full till next month hopefully my 9 dog cuts root and a canny size for about the 15th


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2013)

1 of my sweet n sour seeds is showing female preflowers im so excited for few cuts off her for a future run bong to celabrate will be pics of her later gona repot now


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2013)

lol, celebrate your wins, that's what was always taught to me in sales


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> How about some classic rap?
> 
> 
> "*Learn from the past,
> ...



THats some realness right there!
Boy, how much it has devolved is amazing... I was going to post video proof but couldn't bring myself to it.


And for something different.... *The best time of year!!

[video=youtube;z5C4_A_nrZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5C4_A_nrZw[/video]*


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

"Cannabis factory" give me a break! Call it what it is,, "a small garden" 
May as well call the coffee maker a "caffeine processing plant"

http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/news/crime/cannabis-factory-is-discovered-in-the-loft-1-5773716


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good day 6er's. Here's some pics of my jack herer first then the kalashnikova. They all have been flowering for 7-8 weeks.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is a bud of the jack herer that I harvested last fri. I took about a z off a plant to mix up my smoke.


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok so here we go, got some pics from my last 400w harvest and some pics of the new 600 scrog setup I have been trying out.



Got 7 regular blue dream bagseed going, also have one P.O.W. 33(freebie from the tude), and I have four FEM C99 seeds germ and sprouting right now and included is a pic of the first one that popped just today.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 17, 2013)

Heres the girls entering their 7th week of flowering.

































Stay High.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Heres the girls entering their 7th week of flowering.
> 
> *Stay High*.



With a crop like that Im sure you will


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Heres the girls entering their 7th week of flowering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What do you have the black tube running into the cutoff water jug for? Just being nosey...


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;KHaOul8gVVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHaOul8gVVc[/video]

Another one I have been diggin lately


----------



## Impman (Jun 17, 2013)

Thermoperiodism saved my life!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 17, 2013)

It's the bottom half of a milk bottle, I use it for water when needing to raise RH. It's hanging from wire.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 17, 2013)

Red rock casino, Las Vegas. 1. There are about 2 dozen of these waitresses around the pool at any given time, bikinis crammed up their asses. 2. Yes I'm an old pervert taking pics from afar with my cell phone.


----------



## Impman (Jun 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Red rock casino, Las Vegas. 1. There are about 2 dozen of these waitresses around the pool at any given time, bikinis crammed up their asses. 2. Yes I'm an old pervert taking pics from afar with my cell phone.


Its Vegas though baby! If Marijuana could talk it would be calling us all perverts too---my stoner thought of the day


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;GhTYI3DeNgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GhTYI3DeNgA#![/video]




edit: 21:30 HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

What's up six hundred hope everyone is having a good day and enjoying some good smoke. Well got to pick the job that I wanted out of three. Tomorrow back home to finish the sell on my place there. Now to find a house here and get off my boys couch. Dst I used to visit your country almost every week in 99 - 02. Love the people and the art.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Spent millennium new years in Amsterdam. Was fucking crazy. Been to Rotterdam but spent the most my time in Maastricht.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;GhTYI3DeNgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GhTYI3DeNgA#![/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good video!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;GhTYI3DeNgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GhTYI3DeNgA#![/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have u not seen closed loop extractors before or u mean the yield or size of extractor or the fact its pho


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2013)

Is PHO better than BHO ?

A google search suggests that it is cheaper but the same otherwise.
(and that butane cans will have around 10% propane in them anyway)

My son's favorite poem:
================
Come In

If you are a dreamer come in
If you are a dreamer a wisher a liar
A hoper a pray-er a magic-bean-buyer
If youre a pretender come sit by my fire
For we have some flax golden tales to spin
Come in! 
Come in! 
&#8213; Shel Silverstein
================

I did not tell him yet that I happen to be a magic-bean-buyer. Some day. 

:0)

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 17, 2013)

Pho and bho both have there differences I wnt fuck with propane matter of.fact I dnt fuck.with solvents .at all anymore that's what I was about concentrates that's how I got my screenname people told me there was a method2mymadness so it just stuck . I sold all my rigs torches dabbers extractors and purge systems. Going back to solventless extracts.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Have u not seen closed loop extractors before or u mean the yield or size of extractor or the fact its pho


D: all of the above!



Javadog said:


> Is PHO better than BHO ?
> 
> A google search suggests that it is cheaper but the same otherwise.
> (and that butane cans will have around 10% propane in them anyway)
> ...



I got down on some Shel Silverstein back when. Great.





edit: so method, what made you change your mind?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2013)

Ya, that was a great video. Showed a diverse culture of cultivators and passionate cannabis advocates! That PHO was badass. I would love to get a souffle like that with some trim! lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

I go with cold water extraction


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Ya, that was a great video. Showed a diverse culture of cultivators and passionate cannabis advocates! That PHO was badass. I would love to get a souffle like that with some trim! lol



I was amazed by the led lights actually being able to tell the "happiness" level of the plants and adjust the spectrum to mach the specific need of that strain. So crazy.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I go with cold water extraction


I do dry ice myself but it doesn't make budder, erl, oil, earwax was yadayadayada lol. Wax tastes so damn good! Only tried it once with a butane tube about 1 oz at a time. Not worth doing for me unless I can make more at once.



whodatnation said:


> I was amazed by the led lights actually being able to tell the "happiness" level of the plants and adjust the spectrum to mach the specific need of that strain. So crazy.


Me too.... I love my LED's but my particular models are only good for veg. The new tech is coming around. The spectrum diversity of those in the vid looked pretty unique! Being able to modify your spectrum manually or via "happy meter" is sweet lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just learned about co2 a few months back. When I started growing again and was looking at seeds. Will be giving it a run. Showed my boy a video of it the other day, and next harvest I promised him some jelly hash I also enjoy finger hash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

I use somas recipe 3 part cwh 1 part bho for the jelly made him some bho back when I grew before. You don't get shit like that where we live so its a treat for him and me fo that matter


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 17, 2013)

Whodat I quit because I have a daughter I need to be there for. And having extractors purge systems cases of butane trim concentrates etc everything needed plus more in the eyes of the law ime no better than a meth lab and can carry 3-5 or longer prison term and possibly take my daughter and that will be a cold day in hell when that happens. So got rid of all the risk


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I was amazed by the led lights actually being able to tell the "happiness" level of the plants and adjust the spectrum to mach the specific need of that strain. So crazy.


See I see that as a marketing deployment really the light is going to tell when my plants are happy ya right fuck off kinda need to do.a grow with them and judge that


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

Smart man.


Edit: Its hard to argue against a finely adjustable color spectrum in a grow light... Its another evolution of indoor growing... I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

I want to get some of the bb gear I've been seeing around read in the monster of a back log somewhere a member of the six breads it. I do the water for my lungs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Water is alot safer to make as well. Never had a problem with bho but still has some risk involved when using combustible material


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Water is alot safer to make as well. Never had a problem with bho but still has some risk involved when using combustible material


Ya can be a hazord but wasn't worried about that

Edit. Plus I never blasted with kid home that was a major rule of mine half the time I blasted in a sealed shed with lab extraction fan until buddy took it back it was a 1,400 dollar fan and I wasn't into spending that on a fan


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Smart man.
> 
> 
> Edit: Its hard to argue against a finely adjustable color spectrum in a grow light... Its another evolution of indoor growing... I think.


I agree with a fine tuned light but how is my plant telling it to switch up spectrums and fine tune itself. Not saying it can't be done but I want to know how


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Water is alot safer to make as well. Never had a problem with bho but still has some risk involved when using combustible material


Plus I can make hash dabable also have u dabbed solventless before


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn just smoked some shit out of a Budda Pen Vape. Thats the brand he told me. Blown getting me one next week with charger for $60


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Never dabbed had to quit growing for six years and had never heard of it till about the same time as co2. I've always smoked it in a glass pipe like sub would put it on flowers to or cook with it I learned to grow from the old school books so I have hot knifed and pen headed. In Germany I would make meshom witch is how they smoked it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hell I've never hit a vape I have been living in the land of prohibition for years now


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Smart man.
> 
> 
> Edit: Its hard to argue against a finely adjustable color spectrum in a grow light... Its another evolution of indoor growing... I think.


I agree, but let's not just swallow all that fine talking so quickly.. think about it for a second, cannabis strains have been getting more potent and diverse over the past decades and all of that by use of HID lamps (not regular sunlight). I can see how the plants can be more happy with some spectrum of light then others, but I doubt the plants can get alot more "happier" then now..
It all smells like snake oil to me, these guys know some growers have deep pockets and they'll say whatever it takes to make a buck.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 17, 2013)

been gone for a few days, the kids seemed to do alright! 

Santa Cruz Blues (last one for a while) about month 12/12






Ron Burgundy Kush, a little over a month 12/12






andd, a comparison, slash my pk, slash recent blues harvest






gnight sixxas!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2013)

Well just planted 2 black scout sniper 1 cherry cheese and 2 smelly berry regs I think my other 3 sweet n sour are males but will get the camera today and let you lot help me decide


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2013)

Love them plants by the way Guzias..... Mine are just over a month and don't look as much in as them. Do you guys think taking from veg room and potting into 10ltrs and putting in new home on 12/12 with 600w can slow them down a little


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2013)

re-potting may at first take afew days for the girls to get settled in, but more medium = more roots = happier plants imo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2013)

Aye not much to be blue about in Santa Cruz man! I've swam on that break, is say surf but fuck could I stay up on the board haha it was a long board too lol...

Bud get am in the 10's for a couple of weeks before you flip them if you can mate. Roots do t really grow that much once you flip in my experience. Sure a little but not like when you're 18/6.

Fuck my family are as reliable as a student dealer...


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 18, 2013)

in my opinion to D it surely shows in the plants when ou gie em some space..


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bud get am in the 10's for a couple of weeks before you flip them if you can mate. Roots do t really grow that much once you flip in my experience. Sure a little but not like when you're 18/6.
> 
> .


bit harder to move them in the 10ltrs and the spying neighbours thats why i thought it was better moving them small then repotting in the new home


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2013)

heres a couple pics with the lights out aswell u can see just about all them in 1 pic 9 plants 3 at 3 dif stages


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 18, 2013)

when you give them some space* im drunk quick typing and over confident in my typing skills


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 18, 2013)

I know Im southern it still would of made sense, that's bout how we talk. lol but for ya'lls sake I had to edit


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye not much to be blue about in Santa Cruz man! I've swam on that break, is say surf but fuck could I stay up on the board haha it was a long board too lol...
> .....
> Fuck my family are as reliable as a student dealer...


i need to get me up on a long board! swimmings alright, water be cold up here. surfing is my last board-sport milestone :] 

sorry to hear about family, sometimes i wish i had a better connection with mine.. ..sometimes.. 

yo buduslkie.. soo, like 600 been saying. give your babies some time to adapt to the new home. 

IMO, i like to super crop, lst, upgrade pot sizes, (fuck with plant , etc) ALL in veg. 

when we put these bitches in flower, they are supposed to have NO drag. full open highway, no speed bumps, no changing lanes, no running out of gas. you know, just complete on track freedom. (good vegging makes this nieceeee )

transplanting introduces a short shock period. when you combine the stress of converting to 12/12, along with a new larger pot all in one, good chances are you are going to have a longer flower period than anticipated.. 

recently i did the same thing. not like its the end of the world, but better to know for the next run! remember, -IMO


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> bit harder to move them in the 10ltrs and the spying neighbours thats why i thought it was better moving them small then repotting in the new home


are you having new thoughts now? like i said, aint the end of the world :]


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> are you having new thoughts now? like i said, aint the end of the world :]


just wether putting them into 10ltrs and leaving in 18/6 for a week then moving to 12/12 or straight from smaller pots into 10ltrs and 12/12 on the same day


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 18, 2013)

I've transplanted during Flower and like Don Said it adds sometime to the flower period.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> bit harder to move them in the 10ltrs and the spying neighbours thats why i thought it was better moving them small then repotting in the new home


nowt worse than curtain twitching fucking neighbours. when your place is empty paper the windows with porn pages or some thing. nosey fuckers


Guzias1 said:


> i need to get me up on a long board! swimmings alright, water be cold up here. surfing is my last board-sport milestone :]
> 
> sorry to hear about family, sometimes i wish i had a better connection with mine.. ..sometimes..
> 
> ...


man speaks wisdom. get your girls in prime position to blast off when the time comes, max root mas, no stressing from LST /supercropping. minimum week after i do that i'll flip. true if needs be just do what you have to but getting them in the best shape before they get flipped is good advice.


budolskie said:


> just wether putting them into 10ltrs and leaving in 18/6 for a week then moving to 12/12 or straight from smaller pots into 10ltrs and 12/12 on the same day


won't make all that much difference in a week man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

I know how you feel with the nosy neighbors got my in laws two doors down nosy as hell. Can't leave for two days with out them braking in and rummaging my place. Won't even lock the door, or put shit back where it was. Pisses me off to no end. Having to move over 4 hours away to stop that bs. Got a sister in law that will rob the f*ck of you if she wants too.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 18, 2013)

Whats going on 6er's. I'm sick of this rain. We have gotten like 6-8 inchs in 5 days. 2 of my girls drowned that are planted in the ground. I still have about 30 so no problem.While my computer was down I got about every clone to take. This being said, I'll be sick of jack herer and Kalashnikova by fall. I put a barneys farm liberty haze in the flower tent(pics to come later).I have 1 more veging.
I just placed a bb order for the dog and black ss. I figure it's time to try some bb gear.I like dogs so why not a dog pound this winter!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i need to get me up on a long board! swimmings alright, water be cold up here. surfing is my last board-sport milestone :]


You should really do it sometime. If you skate/ snowboard it should be pretty easy, just need to get the pop up bit down. The feel of gliding across a smooth open face is like nothing else. It's almost like blasting through powder, but with 0 resistance. It's like floating... but way more fun. Totally a life changing experience to ride a wave.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

I dont know, floating is allot of fun... 

howdy six hundies... another dank day out here 






Some other form of lighting is the future... be it led, plasma, whatever (me thinks led) hps has had a good run and is going to continue for a while,,, once the led tech gets better and cheeper it will be the best option though... too bad I cant hang them vertically lol and I doubt they would do very well on movers.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You should really do it sometime. If you skate/ snowboard it should be pretty easy, just need to get the pop up bit down. The feel of gliding across a smooth open face is like nothing else. It's almost like blasting through powder, but with 0 resistance. It's like floating... but way more fun. Totally a life changing experience to ride a wave.


thanks man. Nice description , that sounds awesome . I've attempted to get up once in my life in Hawaii... Didn't do too hot, water is perfect over there  

I've been recommended the long board by many over here. Gonna keep an ear open . Who gonna eat the bestt today? Hope we all do!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> thanks man. Nice description , that sounds awesome . I've attempted to get up once in my life in Hawaii... Didn't do too hot, water is perfect over there
> 
> I've been recommended the long board by many over here. Gonna keep an ear open . Who gonna eat the bestt today? Hope we all do!


You need to practice popping up with your board in the sand for a long time before you go out. If you can get that one motion pop right to where you feet need to be to have things balanced, that's the whole trick to it. After that it's just a lot of paddling. Takes a bit of work, but once you have it, you have it. Feet have to land in the center, most of your weight on your front foot. Bla blah... find a surfer buddy to show you how to do it right.

And yeah... either a long board, or what I call a pig board. Not a short 6 footer. You need something like an 8 or 9 footer.

So worth it. Even if you only do it once.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Who dat I want to try induction in my veg, mother,and seeding spaces.
I have been developing a hybrid light I would like to build a prototype of


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2013)

Crazy ass hot over here, you would think it was summer


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

hahaha,,, you call that crazy ass hot? consider yourself VERY lucky  And the RH aint too bad


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dst I remember one time I drove through bitburgg into Belgium in the snow I got to the border and the snow stopped at the sign ran out from it both ways in a straight line was very cool like Holland was saying come on in the grass is greener here
well back on the road again have a good one today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's no joke whodat shit will melt you here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've worked in 107 rh 80%


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

You walk outside and you hit a wall that will shorten your breath


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to up your post count or something?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2013)

I wanted to share last night with you guys. I have been smoking a lot less lately... just busy really. Anyhow, my tolerance has gone down the tubes, but I still smoke the same size bowls, which leads me to being overly stoned. Last night I smoked an extra big bowl and was nearly too stoned. Wife came in and said she was going for a bath and asked what I was going to do. "Just sit right here on the couch" I said.

Then she said, want me to turn off the lights and turn on pink floyd?

Hell yeah... my wife is cool like that and I had a fucking awesome time. Sat in the dark trippin out to dark side of the moon. Was a blast!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

I love that chit Jig  

These guys do some amazing covers,,,

This needs to be played quite loudly through some good speakers for best effect 

[video=youtube;VJEZWsnIECo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJEZWsnIECo[/video]


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey 600 how are things. Looking pretty good in here. You know the fairy comes and you say I can wait. I have plenty going so i dont need to pop any of these right now. But then they start calling you. Well I couldnt wait. Really not sure what I will do as far as space wise later on but oh well. I just put some southern charm, casey jones, the last of my dog s1,(one of the plants I have are all retarded looking) and trying the last of my cheese suprise beans to pop. SOOo total of plants I will have going is as follows:
Dippy Ellsy (3 baby plants
Deep Psycosis( 1 baby plant)
DOG (2 baby plants)
DOG S1(2 baby plants)
Lemon skunk (1 baby plant)
Alcapulco Gold( 1 baby plant)
LA Chocolat (1 baby plant)
Carmel Cream Auto (1 baby plant)
plus currently in Germ:
2 beans of DOG S1
3 beans of Deep Psy
3 beans of Casey Jones
4 beans of Cheese suprise
3 beans of Southern Charm

Yeah I think this may be over kill. But i dont expect all to be viable. The auto will be going outside soon. May end up a few others out there for company, if my tomatoes keep growing like they are.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

And Iv been meaning to post something from this album for a while now.... FUk now you get the entire album   

Same thing,,,, must be played extremely loud!

[video=youtube;c0r511_QZJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0r511_QZJc[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 18, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey 600 how are things. Looking pretty good in here. You know the fairy comes and you say I can wait. I have plenty going so i dont need to pop any of these right now. But then they start calling you. Well I couldnt wait. Really not sure what I will do as far as space wise later on but oh well. I just put some southern charm, casey jones, the last of my dog s1,(one of the plants I have are all retarded looking) and trying the last of my cheese suprise beans to pop. SOOo total of plants I will have going is as follows:
> Dippy Ellsy (3 baby plants
> Deep Psycosis( 1 baby plant)
> DOG (2 baby plants)
> ...


wow good luck mister busyman


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

This is neat. I was wondering how much more veg time I got outside,,, I got time haha. I think Im going to start allot of babies and do more outside stuff!!! I think I got a perfect spot 


Just enter your country,state,city, whatever. 

http://jan.moesen.nu/daylight-calculator/?location=United+States&latitude=51.053468&longitude=3.73038



This one may be better 

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/


----------



## supchaka (Jun 18, 2013)

I like this one http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php
Quite a discrepancy between them too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I like this one http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php
> Quite a discrepancy between them too!



I had some fun with that  thanks!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Frog no man to be honest I don't even look at that. I just kept thinking of things I wanted to say. I'm kinda weird man my friends who tend to be few and family are used to it. I'll come up with something out of left field on you. Someone will be talking and say something. It will make me think about something else and so on. I don't have a good brain filter sometimes. I'm a very open and straight forward person. I only found the 600 because I keep seeing it on the grows I followed. I must have searched whodat and g$c bag seed a million times. Thank god I saw a post where someone told you how to sud a thread. After that it was on man. I hate social media its to much f,n drama and bs. Man here we all love weed and respect it as the wondrous, unique plant it is. I found people having inelegant conversations, bsing, and showing off. I love this shit man and will be around for a while. Yall will get used to me as well. 


I'm just a crazy country boy liven in the swamp. A odd duck swimming in a sea of ass holes


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

haha you looking for me bro? 

"Im just a crazy ass country boy liven out in the swamps" ~that just about makes two of us.... Thankfully I dont live in a swamp, mosquitoes drive me ultra crazy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just typed for like ten minutes and when I tried to post I lost it. Damn thing did it the other day. Can't wait to get my computer going again. Let me try this again.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Frog no man to be honest I don't even look at that. I just kept thinking of things I wanted to say. I'm kinda weird man my friends who tend to be few and family are used to it. I'll come up with something out of left field on you. Someone will be talking and say something. It will make me think about something else and so on. I don't have a good brain filter sometimes. I'm a very open and straight forward person. I only found the 600 because I keep seeing it on the grows I followed. I must have searched whodat and g$c bag seed a million times. Thank god I saw a post where someone told you how to sud a thread. After that it was on man. I hate social media its to much f,n drama and bs. Man here we all love weed and respect it as the wondrous, unique plant it is. I found people having inelegant conversations, bsing, and showing off. I love this shit man and will be around for a while. Yall will get used to me as well.
> 
> 
> I'm just a crazy country boy liven in the swamp. A I'd duck swimming in a sea of ass holes


Yeah, I get told I'm random all the time. My dad used to get mad at me for just blurting something totally out of left field out of my mouth. It's like I'm having a conversation with whoever I'm talking to, and my brain... Like my brain, and outside self are different.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

I came across your forum pretty quickly after coming across riu. I saw whodatnation and had to check it out. You where running seed you had made and you hooked me. I learned to grow many years ago reading books circa 1970's. In those days they covered seed selection, parent selection, and seed production. I was done for I have studied it ever since. Then you were using aact and had been interested in it and read your links. I read some more and changed my flower room I was setting up from a heth rdwc. Modified it to grow organic. The pcm I found because I thought I was running some bd s1 that turned out to be a male. That shit looked so fire I had to see it finish. I followed a few people before I found out how to sub. I love the bayou. I get high and fish with my wife, kids, and my homie's family. He moved about a year ago. I hope I can change the ratio of ass holes switching swamps. I really live in a sorry town with sorry people. Down south has a since of committee that is missing here.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2013)

It is an unfortunate disease.....I once blurted out, in reaction to
my bros goofing on eachother, "You guys are delicious". I mean...WTF?!? LOL!

Thankfully it was so odd that we all just kept going. 

Not Tourette's, precisely, but more like I wear my mind on my sleeve.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Exactly frog my boy will be talking and I would do it. I think it pissed him of at first. He never mentioned it for years. After he pointed it out I've tried not to do it when people are talking.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

My dads just like me. He is crazy smart he programs pay roll systems for big companies. He will study the hell out of every thing. He says my granddad was the same. Our childhood portraits look like the same kid except for the photo printing era. Same with my son no denying him


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Checked my girls and boys. My BA male #1 was a little wilted not bad though. Have been using rain water, and dumped the 55 gal. drum I catch it in. I put my worms in it for the move. I water I think twice with the tap water. I bubble it and have never had a problem with this any were I've lived. My pw#1 urkle dominate showed a iron deficiency. I checked the water it was over 9. I flushed it and a few showing cal def. Been three days now and after watering and fertilizing run off was 6.5. I like that alot more. Veggies looking good to got celebrity tomatoes about done, some cyanine to, and an egg plant done. Probably cook it tomorrow.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's a few pics to share of my Louie the 13 about day 44 of 12/12.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice! I am at week 6 too. 

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning from the Dam. Warm again today with very little breeze, some clouding to arrive later, and that's the weather so far, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Its pr0n 0'clock somewhere lol rip from my journal.... not an ounce of shame,,,, maybe like half a gram. 
Have a good one D 


Day 19~ 12/12 <<< really? feels like I just started 

The bad news.... There are only 12 ?p x sb1 seeds left.............
The good news.......... Lets find tha fia and make more 
144 magic beans planted.... all ?pxsb1. That was the specific cross I was interested in most when making the s33ds originally,,, I have yet to actually grow and smoke it out. All the ones I started last round were male. Here goes nothing! <<< or is that "here goes practically everything!"?
Most of these will be put outside.



Vert mainline pron.



The space bubbles are rocking, blue pit is as well... All healthy and happy, they'll get a light does of happy juice tomorrow morning/evening.









Still lots of unused space up top. 





And by plucking some fans down under, I was able to drop that 600 way way down there lol




And I mean deep.




^^^ trust me, not as crazy as it may look.... but still kinda crazy 

Speaking of phans, I see 11 phalanges.





Nighty night folks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

A little (emphasis on "little") more pR0n to add to the fun:

(Extrema, being run 12/12 from seed, organics in 2.2-gallon hybrid airpots)








And how about some waterdrop pR0n?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


thats nice! whats the most leaf count on the fans you've had indoors? 600? 11 is pretty dang big.. prapss


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2013)

well a couple pics the veg and my sweet n sour seedling that is fem the other 3 in bin were males...........

1st is the dippy ellsy 
2nd the pyscho killer
3rd and 4th the sweet n sour
5th 6th and 7th and my dog cuts about a week just over they been in the prop (im hoping on at least 5 being rooted and a nice size to go in my flower tent about the 7th next month)
8th is my 5 reg breeders boutique seedling just planted yesterday no germ! 2 in black pots are scout sniper 1 in middle is a cherry cheese and 2 on right are smelly berry


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2013)

Wet tee shirt contest! Now I can't find the picture of the Mr Goo with water drops 

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

It's wet t-shirt weather here...over 80% RH ffs. Watching the meter rise in the living room as I type.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 19, 2013)

Howdy folks, I dont know if its just a niose-up coming on here and seeing all the goods now ive retired. Ive had the head kept down and not so sure when or if ill get back to growing anytime soon, but just to say its been a real pleasure these past few stretch, and ive met some of the few genuine guy's left out there!!!!
I'll pop in now and then to see whats growing on, and who knows what going without will do to me in a few weeks 

Thanks again troopers, ill pop back on later to see who's about.

cgg-OUT


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Cinders, heard some badness came yer way lad. Sorry to hear that and keep yer chins up....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 19, 2013)

Aye, its hard to believe how it came about ?? But either way, its went tit's up for me aye pal. The timing couldnt have been worse either, 2-3 more days and it would have all been down for my checks, but some people just cant see other's getting on or THINK stupid things are happening like factory style or something!!! Jealous n greed can ? Im sure they tried to tell me it was just a freak thing and there was a drip below  fucking doe ball's.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

That's some fucked up shit, cgg 
All of us over here in the 18 states that have MMJ laws and the two states where it's fully legal should all thank FSM for the bit of protection it gives us.
Bunch of unhappy busy-bodies mother truckers out there who don't want others to have any kind of joy or happiness, or to make a few bucks to put food on the table & roof over the head.
That's all I have to say about that shit without getting hateful about it.
Stay up, brother man.


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 19, 2013)

got a question, if my girls were off their light schedual last two days, and lets say they were just chillin in a garage, shouldnt i be able to put them back on the light shcedual and continue flower stage no problem or is it fucked up now ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

we'll see our cinders again. you can't keep a good grower down  had some shitty fuckin luck man. keep us posted, maybe under a new username eh


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a close friend who got busted by somebody robbing his nieghbor. It was a dublex and while investigating the cops got the landlord to let them in his place to look for a break in there while he was at work. Now he's in prison for 5 years. All he did was grow for himself and wife. Fucking New York,upstate not the city. It would only been a misd. if he didn't have scales. You can poss. 27gram or 10 plants and it's only a $150 ticket and $50 more each time or something really close to that. But the minute you have any type of scale they nail you for sale or attempted sale and nail you for a fellony.Norml claims in NY you can have 99 plants and it's just a misd. untill you harvest then it goes by weight of it obviously.We are now on the final stage for medical use.It has passed the first two stages and supose to vote real soon. Unfortunately the Govener is the biggest against it. Wich means even if it passes he'll try to veto. Penn. though might jusy be the next rec. legal state this year they are going to vote. Wich is very close to where I live.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 19, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> got a question, if my girls were off their light schedual last two days, and lets say they were just chillin in a garage, shouldnt i be able to put them back on the light shcedual and continue flower stage no problem or is it fucked up now ?


can you be more specific? ok it's flower stage, if you hit them with light during thier sleep phase you may have knocked them back into veg.....get em back on schedule and keep an eye out...how long in flower were they?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

I think oregon will prob be the next state to go legal...^^^

Cinders, what a shame man  Thoughts are with you, stay strong bro.


edit: james, they are flowering. 
Mac, we shall see eh? SHould be fine,,,, maybe not if the genetics are really sensitive. I recently flipped two ladies (2 weeks 12/12) to the complete opposite schedule but had 24 hrs of darkness inbetween (xxam-xxpm~~~24hrs dark~~~xxpm-xxam),,,,, they continued flowering without a hitch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

got an email from those guys at BB today, 50% off and the first 5 orders get a free 10 pack of the new strain Black SS! Hemlock's latest creation, heath's black rose and Sensi Star

View attachment 2705228


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Penn. though might jusy be the next rec. legal state this year they are going to vote. Wich is very close to where I live.


Penn as in PA as in Pennsylvania???!!!?!?!?!?!! Aw shit man... you don't even know what that would do for my life. I hope it happens. Like A LOT LOT LOT!!!!! I wanna move to PA so bad, the only thing stopping me is the pot laws.

I love and miss you PA.

EDIT: Guitar overload this morning:

[youtube]woxaO-0Zdx4[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

In lousyana I have a roach I'm looking at mandatory 5 could be as much as 20. We have the highest percentage of nonviolent offenders and with longer sentences than any other state. When I got busted in 07 they wanted to put me in prison. I had no prior felony's but was from out of town and didn't know anyone. F,n tried to railroad me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don wish I was stationery. Just made me want to order some


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Been eyeing that black ss already. Want cheese surprise, and the dog


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Just a quick few shots of the growspace.
Not utilizing it fully right now because I wasn't sure if we'd be moving into a house, so kept them small.
The house market is dead in the water here right now, with no homes on the market in the area of town we prefer, so the wife has suggested that I set up my vegging area up in the closet (where my flowering space was) and go back to growing bigger like I used to.
So maybe today, if my back & shoulders feel up to it, I'll see about shifting stuff around so I can empty the closet and get it set up for vegging sometime this week.
Which means I get to choose which beans I get to pop.
Going to sow 12 s33ds so I'll have around 6 females (give or take a few, unless I'm really unlucky with a bunch of males).

Anywhozit:
(Extrema, all 12/12 from s33d, 6 weeks old, and about 3 weeks of actual flowering)

And have been growing them under my mH bulb since my HPS bit the dust right before I left for Alaska in April.

Group shot
(the tall & spindly one on the front-left has some funky genes: asymetrical leaf shape, achlorotic leaves when new, etc. But it's still doing it's thang, so, whatevs)


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2013)

Sale now on lol...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Doobs I think you'll love the product you get from flowering under that MH  The one time I did that the frost and terpene levels were up their


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Doobs I think you'll love the product you get from flowering under that MH  The one time I did that the frost and terpene levels were up their


IMO HPS has plenty of RED and BLUE spectrum to leave your flowers frosty and dense. I submit that MH or LED will not add terpene or crystals in a side by side grow. Some of the frostiest buds I've ever smoked were done under 600hps veg to flower.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Well IMO I must have been seeing and smelling things when I did the same genetics side by side in different rooms. 





edit: before I go.... 

[video=youtube;kIwk5M6fp-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kIwk5M6fp-g[/video]


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well IMO I must have been seeing and smelling things when I did the same genetics side by side in different rooms.


what did you see and smell?


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

I like pictures


----------



## JimmyHamilton21 (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha,,, you call that crazy ass hot? consider yourself VERY lucky  And the RH aint too bad


been lucky this year only in the 90s in midwest, but we always have high RH...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> what did you see and smell?


An all around higher quality flower.


Impman said:


> I like pictures


and I like turtles 





JimmyHamilton21 said:


> been lucky this year only in the 90s in midwest, but we always have high RH...




Yeah humidity make both the cold and heat feel much worse.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

This should make you both happy:


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

So wrong I don't want to argue. lets have a party cup grow off. you with whatever lights you want and me with a 600 hps. any genetics, post pics and have judges. MH don't "add' any more THC than a good HPS can. all about genes and your environment. lets battle instead of argue


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got an email from those guys at BB today, 50% off and the first 5 orders get a free 10 pack of the new strain Black SS! Hemlock's latest creation, heath's black rose and Sensi Star
> 
> View attachment 2705228


I was a day late but the good people e-mailed me back requesting an additional strain I'd like to try with the 2 I purchased.
Jig, yes I mean PA. It was all over the news at the begining of the year and heavily backed and supported.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> thats nice! whats the most leaf count on the fans you've had indoors? 600? 11 is pretty dang big.. prapss



Iv had 16 or 18.... Digging for turtles now, will edit with the turtles for proof...

I didnt say it wasnt a mutant though lol
It had a few blades on the bottom of the leaf, you can barely see them.


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

I be ready to start vegging or just go 12/12 seeds. lets get all of RIU involved. this MH vs HPS needs to be settled.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> So wrong I don't want to argue. lets have a party cup grow off. you with whatever lights you want and me with a 600 hps. any genetics, post pics and have judges. MH don't "add' any more THC than a good HPS can. all about genes and your environment. lets battle instead of argue



Tryna battle?



​


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

That'll prove tons. How about you agree to disagree, and be done with it? Party cup grow off lmao.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

I know right? 
SOrry I did a full cycle under mh and thought it was better than the stuff in my hps room with high quality hps bulbs and ballasts. 
So I did a full cycle and formed my opinion. <<<< hands and lungs on real life exp. What is your opinion based on Imp?

Im chill as a cucumber yall... Incase you didnt know  The lizard is suppose to be funny because whenever gary (lizard grow partner) would do it to me Id always say "tyna battle me?!? "


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Whodat that looks like the male in my veg cab


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Frog how you going to battle? You could not pick a winner till you smoked the shit. Looks and pics don't mean a damn thing. The proof is in the pudding so to speak.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> I be ready to start vegging or just go 12/12 seeds. lets get all of RIU involved. this MH vs HPS needs to be settled.


12/12 from seed sounds real consistent. Do you have pics of prior grows of yours?


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

Grow off grow off grow off. My Opinion is based on my HPS grows only. I also buy a lot of weed from clubs. I have been to dozens of clubs all over California. I ask a lot of questions. Like How is this weed so frosty and bomb? What did you do? There are MH nugs I have seen that are caked in crystals and HPS caked in crystals. I submit that it does not make the difference or hype people throw around. You are better off running HPS all the way through because because. I don't have the money, funds, cash to run experimental grows. I have to nail my grows every time or to fuck all with my electric bill, rent, and bills.

A grow off would be like a big experiment. right?


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 12/12 from seed sounds real consistent. Do you have pics of prior grows of yours?


not many....


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

I  HPS


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

You would need tons of clones, like 50 of the same plant, share the same reservoir, separate the lights, and then have a lab test the results. Then you would have to do it about another 10 times to see if it is consistent with other genetics, phenos, indica/sativa. An actual legitimate grow study like this would take a lot of time and effort to get actual conclusive results.


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 12/12 from seed sounds real consistent. Do you have pics of prior grows of yours?


Real consistent? why you taking shots? I was nice and submitted my opinion and a gentlemen's challenge. I did not insult anyone


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You would need tons of clones, like 50 of the same plant, share the same reservoir, separate the lights, and then have a lab test the results. Then you would have to do it about another 10 times to see if it is consistent with other genetics, phenos, indica/sativa. An actual legitimate grow study like this would take a lot of time and effort to get actual conclusive results.


Or like 25 people participating in a grow off. Not science but certainly good for bragging rights. Kinda like girls vs boys or shirts against skins. HPS vs MH. nothing to get mad about just a competition. you got picked last in sports, didn't you?


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

You guys are funny...check my brus grow, vegging with an hps and a mh the monkey flipped the switch to 12/12 today. Dog Pound>>>


























Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm copying this over

Default 100% organic farming 



I guess I should tell you guys what I work with. When not moving that is. I use amended recycled organic living soil. All my plants are from seed, and the only exceptions are my Shreveport #2&3, and sat#1. They are rooted cuts using willow water, and fresh aloe. I had made a lot of cuts of every thing so the few people I trust could have them. I veg&clone under a 1000 watts of cfl in a 29inX60inX97in cab. It has 3 compartments and is devided at 48in.
I flower in a 6ftX6ftX8ft room. I run a 600 watt hps vertical bear bulb. While I move i will be adding a 6000 btu ac to the area, so I can add a 400 or 600 watt mh and figure out how to move them. I have a horseshoe shelf system that is 11in wide. Leaves me 50in in the clear. The door side is no till trees. Also will begin construction on mother and seeding rooms and my home made central charcoal filter as it will be on top of the mother room. I make my own ecw and can start composting again soon. I also have a small organic veggie garden as I knew I would be moving. I have chickens, and will have rabbits when I get settled 

I plan on running both hps for density and mh for frost, and taste if you want to raise thc levels get some uvb going on to


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

DST, why is your grow so bad ass?


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

T.l.c.............


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^Thats all you need 


[video=youtube;lKY5fmDGVLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lKY5fmDGVLs#at=58[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2013)

Ferdinand the Bull was grazing in the pasture when a new, young bull ran up to him and asked. "are you Ferdinand the Bull?" to which he replied "yes". The young bull then said, "Why don't we run down the hill and jump the fence and screw some of the cows?" Ferdinand looked at the young bull and said, "Why don't we walk down the hill, thru the gate and screw all of the cows?" imp. you remind me of the young bull.  cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck me I dnt even want to add it up last year's hydro store receipts and few home depot receipts


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You would need tons of clones, like 50 of the same plant, share the same reservoir, separate the lights, and then have a lab test the results. Then you would have to do it about another 10 times to see if it is consistent with other genetics, phenos, indica/sativa. An actual legitimate grow study like this would take a lot of time and effort to get actual conclusive results.


That's what I was going to say, but I got long winded and you beat me to it.


Would be a waste of time for all involved to just run a party cup of a different strain each, all from seed and not clones from the same mother, using different soils, environments, etc..
The only thing we'd get from it is some buds grown in party cups, but there would be no useful info regarding the question at hand.

Is mH grown bud more potent?
I don't know.
How long is a string?
How deep is a hole?
How high is stoned to the bone?

I only mentioned that I was growing my current batch under mH from beginning to end because it's the only bulb I have right now, and I'm not going to buy another HPS until this bulb is ready to be changed out.
And I might not even do it then, if I'm satisfied with the results.
While you may not have done any grows under anything but an HPS bulb, many of us have run each to compare, and some, like DST's friend, run both types of bulbs at the same time.
And many of us experiment with our grows to see what's what.
I've only been growing for 6 years, and am still experimenting.
As for believing hype, most of us in the 600 don't fall for it.
We are skeptics with open minds, and we experiment to know for sure.

I saw nothing insulting in hornedfrog's post about the need for a large controlled experiment to have a better idea as to the efficacy of mh vs HPS. He was just stating the facts. 
No need to be rude and insulting.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry hornedfrog, I have no clue why I wrote "horndog", other than I've been up for almost 24 hours and am a bit punchy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Anecdotally, whodat, I remember a run of your (I think) SB (or ?PxSB) when you tried to go for a horizontal 360 scrog a couple of years ago and ran them under an mH instead of an HPS and they were by far frostier than when run under HPS.
I remember they were so damn frosty that I jokingly accused you of sprinkling sugar on them before taking the pics.


edit:
or did you use dual bulbs for that one (mH & HPS together)? I could swear it was just mH, but then... I smoke a lot of the herb


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2013)

Well baked could be an early one, shite on tv as usual think the ps3 is coming in and a movie or back on shameless series


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;lKY5fmDGVLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lKY5fmDGVLs#at=58[/video]


That's flippin' hilarious!
Back in my little league days, I used to be a wicket keeper.
Then I switched to being a bowler.


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's flippin' hilarious!
> Back in my little league days, I used to be a wicket keeper.
> Then I switched to being a bowler.


That is awesome!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Or like 25 people participating in a grow off. Not science but certainly good for bragging rights. Kinda like girls vs boys or shirts against skins. HPS vs MH. nothing to get mad about just a competition. you got picked last in sports, didn't you?


I'm not mad friend. I'm just pointing out why your challenge is not very practical.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2013)

Scottyballs used a waterfarm and CMH to get great results (1lb). LordJin and FlowaMasta are getting monster yeilds with their MH/HPS systems. Good grower+good system+good genetics=Da Kine buds.

Better yet - stick a seed in the ground and let God do the work for you. I hear she grows the best plants 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2013)

Im the bull that sits on the hill and says maybe tomorrow I'll go fuck one of them cows.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Who's panicking?
And how would you know if mH does or doesn't add crystals if you've never run one yourself?
You are not doing a good job of making your presumptions believable.
You are just coming across as someone who wants to argue about something that you have no practical knowledge of, and making challenges who's results will have no bearing on the real world.
In one breath you say you don't have resources for an experiment, and yet that is what you propose and are eager to participate in it, even though it would be a total sham of an experiment.
No one's arguing, either.
So far we are all only discussing.

Having done a whole bunch of Extrema for over a year (I'm small-time as I need to keep within legal limits regarding number of flowering plants at one time, so I've only grown about 40+ Extrema plants: 30 from seed and 10+ from clones), but, so far, I am seeing more trichomes running this batch of Extrema only under a mH than I did running it only under an HPS.
But I am only a few weeks into flowering and have 4 to 5 weeks to go before harvest, so time will tell as to frostiness, aroma and potency.

_*edit:
And, this is my first grow where I went 12/12 from start to finish, which means there is no real way for me to accurately compare this grow under mH with past grows using mH for veg & hps for flowering, or just HPS from start to finish.*_

There is much more to having fun in life than competition, unless the competition is with one's own self.
I challenge YOU to go buy a mH bulb with an enhanced spectrum (like the Eye Hortilux is an enhanced spectrum HPS), and see for yourself. 
Document it thoroughly in text, photos and video, and show us your results.
While you're at it, run some under LED, and some under CmH, and some outdoors under the sun. 
Until you do, you're just basing your statements on hearsay from others and anecdotal evidence of buds you seen, bought & smoked from dispensaries/clubs.
And you'll get more cow vagina by sauntering rather than charging, regardless of age.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Scottyballs used a waterfarm and CMH to get great results (1lb). LordJin and FlowaMasta are getting monster yeilds with their MH/HPS systems. Good grower+good system+good genetics=Da Kine buds.
> 
> Better yet - stick a seed in the ground and let God do the work for you. I hear she grows the best plants
> 
> ...


I might have to consult my lawyer to see about suing for bodily injury, because every time I see one of your outdoor ladies my jaw hits the floor.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Alrighty, then.
I've been awake far too long for my own good.
Time to pop my leuky pills and try to get some shut eye and saw some logs for a bit.
July will be the start of a 3-month break from treatment to re-gain strength before starting up again in October, and I'm sure looking forward to it.
Good night, you crazy kids, and assorted old farts!


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

Welterusten jongen.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Good night doobs  May your dreams be filled with dank and happiness...
ps, always laying it down like a boss 


I need physiatric help from mo's plant,,, it haunts me in my dreams.....

[video=youtube;7folk931tZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7folk931tZU[/video]






And sorry for posting these same pics from time to time..... but...... point in case, plants dig a divers spectrum. Diversity, diversity, diversity.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Very nice dst


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Very nice dst



He is talented!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am one bored sob. I have broken down my forge sold my lathe and packed my exotic wood I carve. My beads my leather all packed. All I have is the tv. I hate tv!


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Who's panicking?
> And how would you know if mH does or doesn't add crystals if you've never run one yourself?
> You are not doing a good job of making your presumptions believable.
> You are just coming across as someone who wants to argue about something that you have no practical knowledge of, and making challenges who's results will have no bearing on the real world.
> ...


shhhhhhhhh shhhh shh. breathe . i can run a one or two dixie cup exp. under my system and have them off to the side. i will have the same if not more crystals. it would all be in good fun. competition is a scary word for some pot heads i see. we are all winners, is that better?

i am totally going to go buy a MH bulb this weekend. fo sure. I have no science back round or experience or tests. just a few small grows and one big one. Ive failed more than succeed too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was referring to his comment, but yes you are correct he is


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am one bored sob. I have broken down my forge sold my lathe and packed my exotic wood I carve. My beads my leather all packed. All I have is the tv. I hate tv!


Are you the village smithy?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Its not practical. Neither is the NFL but its still badass. or the NHL or whatever your into. I love bullet chess, that is not practical either, just competing for the hell of it. why would a harmless dixie cup in the corner of your room hurt anyone. I love you guys on 600 thread. you are the wolf pack! you get onto stranger posts and kick ass...least on me lol.. oh well i help you guys kill another day arguing


One little root bound plant off in the corner to stress itself to hermie and maybe pollinate your other "real" plants. I speak from experience and is enough reason to not try it again for me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

No one wants to grow in a party cup lol

Please to end all this, post your frostiest bud... Please.










I got pr0n for days if you or the "judges" need it lol

I know, this proves nothing.... IDK why im going through all this.

Imp, I sure hope you take the time to post pictures


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes I blade smith. Turn burl bowls and pipes, I do native american bead leather and quill work. Carve dugouts pipes and walking stick. Oh yea I am a national award winning published photographer


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes I blade smith. Turn burl bowls and pipes, I do native american bead leather and quill work. Carve dugouts pipes and walking stick. Oh yea I am a national award winning published photographer



Thats awesome. I used to do some fine woodwork as well... I still have a wooden pipe I made when I was 16. Had to make it to smoke my first harvest because I wasnt old enough to buy a pipe lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

Grew this last summer. I still have some curing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 2705748
> 
> Grew this last summer. I still have some curing.


bwahaha Did you google worst weed ever? lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> bwahaha Did you google worst weed ever? lol


How, how do you mean?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

He means it looks like the brick the sell around my place


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

If your smoking that you need help... Its unhealthy!

lmao I googled shwag and that pic was on the first page 

BTW I spat all over the screen when I saw that. Thanks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

It gets me high as fuck, and I put a lot of work and time into it.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry man, that looks proper nasty. I'm the type of guy that would smoke almost anything. That I would not smoke.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

You guys wouldn't know good weed if it shit on your face. Looks aren't everything. It tested at over 20% thc at the lab.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> If your smoking that you need help... Its unhealthy!
> 
> lmao I googled bomb ass fire weed and that pic was on the first page
> 
> BTW I spat all over the screen when I saw that. Thanks


I need to start watermarking my photos.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

At 16 I was carving them out of Catlinite and soapstone


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 2705748
> 
> Grew this last summer. I still have some curing.


is it curing in the tire it was driven across the border in? Lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You guys wouldn't know good weed if it shit on your face. Looks aren't everything. It tested at over 20% thc at the lab.


Prove it where's the lab slips everytime u test u will get a lab slip or two depends on how the lab is


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Your nugs look good. I think your vert system is nutty but whatev. I have a harvest coming in 3-4 weeks GSC. you will have pics then. I am pretty sure I will have 500 gram harvest and it is just as frosty. Hopefully I can get to radio shack and get my camera charger replaced, the only other pictures I have are with a 2 megapixel phone cam under HPS.
> 
> View attachment 2705775View attachment 2705776
> I just got excuses right now, but I will be around in a month from now and you will see that HPS does juuuust fine alone


I dnt c that as a 500 gram harvest and no way as good as whodats vert system I can gurantee u that


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Get off your friends weeny. Lets have a competition then. You don't like dixie cups, or competition you just like to talk shit? I have no nugs for nug porn on camera . you will just have to wait


Have I said one bad thing about a party cup no I fucking havnt have I ?? And when have I talked shit ? And competion on what I dnt need to prove anything to u


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 19, 2013)

So jonny just recruited some little soldiers in his battle against the spider mites. I purchased 1500 lady bugs to inhabit my grow tent and I plan to replenish them every week or so until harvest day. Next grow I plan to use predatory mites A.K.A. triple threat. This organic shit is pretty badass....so neat to watch the little soldiers roaming about eating these vile little mites!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Its not nutty it a matter of geometry and efficiency you get more canopy. I am not looking for 500 grams on a 600 I want over a key

look up heths grows I think it was 46oz on one 600 hps


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> So jonny just recruited some little soldiers in his battle against the spider mites. I purchased 1500 lady bugs to inhabit my grow tent and I plan to replenish them every week or so until harvest day. Next grow I plan to use predatory mites A.K.A. triple threat. This organic shit is pretty badass....so neat to watch the little soldiers roaming about eating these vile little mites!
> 
> View attachment 2705784View attachment 2705785


Get those fuckers full force


----------



## Impman (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Its not nutty it a matter of geometry and efficiency you get more canopy. I am not looking for 500 grams on a 600 I want over a key
> 
> look up heths grows I think it was 46oz on one 600 hps


I said what do I know? damn, fucking wolfs here. I can't get 2 lbs off a 600hps . I don't have those kinda skills . I am basic as it gets for indoor


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> So jonny just recruited some little soldiers in his battle against the spider mites. I purchased 1500 lady bugs to inhabit my grow tent and I plan to replenish them every week or so until harvest day. Next grow I plan to use predatory mites A.K.A. triple threat. This organic shit is pretty badass....so neat to watch the little soldiers roaming about eating these vile little mites!
> 
> View attachment 2705784View attachment 2705785


Have u ever sprayed them with mtdew or Coca-Cola I've herd few old timers spray them with it cause its sticky and makes there wings stick for they dnt fly around?


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 19, 2013)

Kryponite Kush day 44 of 12/12. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

I never said an hps was insufficient, just that a mixed spectrum or far leaning blue UVB spectrum made a better product in my experience.... Cof was right all along, ignorant young bull.

I will waste no more time responding to you. Iv said my piece.

*FIN*


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> All I did was suggest a competition with dixie cups. I submitted that HPS vs MH you can't tell the difference in crystals. Then I get all these negative comments and digs on me. Just say ' NO , I don't like to compete with people. '


Speaking for me only u talked shit to me .....I havnt said one fucking thing about competition its hard to do a competition unless u have the exact same cut from the same mom but hell if u wnt to come out to cali and grab a cut from me we can compete I have 52 strains avalible to me u pick


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Have u ever sprayed them with mtdew or Coca-Cola I've herd few old timers spray them with it cause its sticky and makes there wings stick for they dnt fly around?


Just heard that the other day. Luckily I have yet to have a mite problem since last year. Knock on wood.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

And again me and me only maybe club 600 just isn't for u


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Kryponite Kush day 44 of 12/12. Hope you all enjoy.View attachment 2705806View attachment 2705811View attachment 2705812


Should of never got rid.of my kryp kush cut got it from magnolia wellness days ago I miss running her and can't find it.anymore


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 19, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Just heard that the other day. Luckily I have yet to have a mite problem since last year. Knock on wood.


I heard praying mantises will wreck some bugs up as well. I like the idea of the predatory mites though quite a bit. At least they don't fly....a few of the dumber ladybugs have already met their maker in the blades of my high velocity fan at the base of the canopy....I love the smell of chopped up lady bug in the morning - it smells like VICTORY! lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Right on! rookie against Mr. Ganja. I am 215


That's a rep rating that dnt mean shit or a like raiting or posts or some shit I dnt know


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Have u ever sprayed them with mtdew or Coca-Cola I've herd few old timers spray them with it cause its sticky and makes there wings stick for they dnt fly around?


When I bought some the directions said that would help keep them from flying away (outdoors) and settle in and hopefully start some sort of colony.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> When I bought some the directions said that would help keep them from flying away (outdoors) and settle in and hopefully start some sort of colony.


Yessir a very well versed fella at a new grow shop I'm using now advised me of the same thing. Let me tell ya this, organic solutions like ladybugs and predatory mites are way fucking cheaper than the chemical shit every company on the face of the earth wants to sell you. A caregiver acquaintance of mine says he releases 10,000 or so every 2 weeks in his flower room to keep the bugs under control and uses a combination of azamax and ladybugs in his veg room. Ladybugs ONLY in his mother room. Very impressive and very simple...BTW Azamax is super cheap as well.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Ok bro 600 not for me. You guys know way too much about growing vert and the blue spectrum for me anyways. no doubt your PHing your verted yellow plants the last 2 weeks of the grow no doubt , old bulls . good luck. If your serious about a competition in dixies and your 52 magic strains, hit me up.


I am not talking about that it's ur attitude and there just regular old strains available to anyone not magical just have a buddy that does nothing but breed and clone


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Ok bro 600 not for me. You guys know way too much about growing vert and the blue spectrum for me anyways. no doubt your PHing your verted yellow plants the last 2 weeks of the grow no doubt , old bulls . good luck. If your serious about a competition in dixies and your 52 magic strains, hit me up.


And no I wnt flower anything in a Dixie cup its a waste of my time


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> Yessir a very well versed fella at a new grow shop I'm using now advised me of the same thing. Let me tell ya this, organic solutions like ladybugs and predatory mites are way fucking cheaper than the chemical shit every company on the face of the earth wants to sell you. A caregiver acquaintance of mine says he releases 10,000 or so every 2 weeks in his flower room to keep the bugs under control and uses a combination of azamax and ladybugs in his veg room. Ladybugs ONLY in his mother room. Very impressive and very simple...BTW Azamax is super cheap as well.



Not to mention potential health costs handling that poison shit. After hearing and reading about the things people put on their crops I get iffy when toking random bud.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not to mention potential health costs handling that poison shit. After hearing and reading about the things people put on their crops I get iffy when toking random bud.


That's no shit my friend. In my desperate search for solutions, you wouldn't believe the crazy shit people have suggested. Kinda scary to think about the shit that's been sprayed onto some buds, for sure. God know's I've smoked my fair share of mexican brick back in my teen's courtesy of the cartel's and I can only imagine the godawful chemicals, bugs, and mold my friends and I probably smoked back in the day.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

I grew this like 2 years ago. Was called " Armageddon". It tested at over 28% thc.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I grew this like 2 years ago. Was called " Armageddon". It tested at over 28% thc. View attachment 2705896


until I c lab slip ur full of shit prove me wrong


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

The extra leaves incubate the thc and make it more potent.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

All this excitements got me wanting to chill in the veggie garden and smoke a bowl  clean organics of course! I got lots of respect for the 600 and the people that make it, I dont mean to ruffle feathers sometimes but it happens. As I age into an older more wise bull these abilities to say whatever will improve. 







oh, and this.  Im about 1/10 the way through. I find weird stuff interesting.
[video=youtube;VjpCKZ7cEoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjpCKZ7cEoY&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> until I c lab slip ur full of shit prove me wrong




LMAO method you got here late. Hes being sarcastic. Smoke a bowl with me bro 


You got shwag frog man.... Now THIS is fia!




​


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

Grew this last grow. It yielded about 3.5oz, but was really good stuff to make up for the horrible yield. View attachment 2705909

Tested at over 22% thc.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The extra leaves incubate the thc and make it more potent.


Are u joking or seriouse?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> LMAO method you got here late. Hes being sarcastic. Smoke a bowl with me bro


Haha I got that after he posted the post below urs I was like ok this is a joke hahaha u got me hornedfrog


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Are u joking or seriouse?


Jokers never achieve the success I have made for myself in life.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ​


OMG. The white stuff is PURE THC. You shouldn't even smoke that. Just grind it up, and make it snuff. Snort it raw dawg. It gets you real fucked up.


A few grows back I grew 500 of these in a 3x3 tray. I got roughly an eighth per plant so it worked out nicely.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking for a few elbows on this outdoor lady! 

This is strain was made by the cia for mind control. It tests at 138.6% htc <<< other weed doesn't even have that! and 999.9999% thc

​


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

epic!


----------



## jonnynobody (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> epic!


Now that's some funny shit that somebody actually took that to flower...omg talk about a waste of time but I'm certainly no one to judge lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm guessing it was one of those shot glass grows people have done. Just an experiment or something. Looks like it probably yielded 1.5 grams hahaa

My next grow is going to be nuts. I have a sog of sorts that I will flip to 12/12 this weekend. They are going to be pretty big. Hoping for a lb a light, but would be happy with 12oz per 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Shot glass grow off! Or are you a big pussy or something?


lol you flush that plant with your tears when it comes to harvest time.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Shot glass grow off! Or are you a big pussy or something?
> 
> 
> lol you flush that plant with your tears when it comes to harvest time.


lmao. shot glass yield challenge.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Got a free pipe for whoever can pull a once from a party cup first one to do it wins if anyone interested or maybe will.save it for a guess the weight ccomp


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Got a free pipe for whoever can pull a once from a party cup


Bet I could do it in rockwool hydro. I'm basically about to find out if I can pull 2oz from a 6x6x6 pot here.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Bet I could do it in rockwool hydro. I'm basically about to find out if I can pull 2oz from a 6x6x6 pot here.


Dnt really know shit about hydro dnt really care for the hydro flowers I've had so never really looked into it or researched it thought about dwc but that was in one ear out the other


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Bet I could do it in rockwool hydro. I'm basically about to find out if I can pull 2oz from a 6x6x6 pot here.


Have u tried those big ass rockwool blocks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Have u tried those big ass rockwool blocks


No, but it's all pretty much the same concept. I just use grodan chunks or whatever they're called. I wouldn't be afraid to use the blocks though.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Are u just throwing the blocks in or cutting them up or is ur pot square and u.stack them in


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 19, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Are u just throwing the blocks in or cutting them up or is ur pot square and u.stack them in


I use these little like 1/2" crouton sized pieces. Just dump some in a pot with my clone.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

O ok didn't even know they had those ime not.a hydro guy ....thought u were using the blocks people root in


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Dammit now I want croutons and salad


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2013)

Fun read. You guys were on one today!

And anyone that wants a party cup comp... you can't fuck with my sour D.

Flowered a full 11 weeks. Shit... it's still in it's cup looking like this, just isn't getting any light anymore. I want it to cure on the vine.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

The ph is prob off and I think it has An N deficiency Jig...... An Advanced Nutes deficiency that is. Blast that bitch!

^^^ def one of those posts I usually delete after typing... oh well.




And for what its worth, whenever I have "vine ripened" flowers they took on a very unpleasant green taste that never seemed to go away,,, and Iv tried it a few times, prob did it wrong... Not doing that again.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

What is this vine ripened flowers u speak of what do u mean


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

He means letting the plant dry and wilt before harvesting
did it last grow while he was at the cup


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll stick to vine ripened tomatoes with some slap ya mama hot seasoning and cut and cure the reefer proper like


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Go night to all going to lay me down a spell


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, letting the buds dry on the plant.


i wanna holler at those canna vaults Genuity was talking about, those look proper!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> He means letting the plant dry and wilt before harvesting
> did it last grow while he was at the cup


Gotcha what's the reason for people might try it say if done correct can it be better u know what ime sayin


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

Was it by accident when u went to the cup or what was up with that


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah, letting the buds dry on the plant.
> 
> 
> i wanna holler at those canna vaults Genuity was talking about, those look proper!


U can also buy the humidity packs they use in them and use a diffrent jar or etc works just as good save a little money will be using the 62% packs this harvest in larger containers buddy swears by it now and watched some dude using them in totes on YouTube


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

No the onse when I whent to the cup were good I just left them for a week with no water, normal drying procedure after that. I mean like leaving the plant to dry for almost a month,,, the buds were smokable but tasted bad. I was just trying something new to see what would happen.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 19, 2013)

Iphone 5 pics surprised look pretty good with frost. Day 45 of 12/12View attachment 2706063View attachment 2706065


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> No the onse when I whent to the cup were good I just left them for a week with no water, normal drying procedure after that. I mean like leaving the plant to dry for almost a month,,, the buds were smokable but tasted bad. I was just trying something new to see what would happen.


Gotcha experimenting is the funest part


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> shhhhhhhhh shhhh shh. breathe . i can run a one or two dixie cup exp. under my system and have them off to the side. i will have the same if not more crystals. it would all be in good fun. competition is a scary word for some pot heads i see. we are all winners, is that better?
> 
> i am totally going to go buy a MH bulb this weekend. fo sure. I have no science back round or experience or tests. just a few small grows and one big one. Ive failed more than succeed too.


I fear no one, and I fear nothing, little man.
I've been places and done things that would make you shit your pants and cry for your mama.
So don't keep proving yourself to be a douche nozzle.

I'm glad you're actually (claiming) to be willing to try a mH for yourself to find out.
I hope you'll do a thorough job of documenting it from start to finish and post results on a week to week (or day to day) basis to add to everyone's knowledge.
That way, when you make outrageous statements on things at least you will have one grow worth under your belt to give you ammunition, or to change your perspective on things.
But before you make even more outrageous claims based on incomplete evidence, I would invite you to try several strains and as many of their phenos as you can, because every strain (and their phenos) have slightly (sometimes radically) different needs.
That's why hornedfrog brought up the point that a test like this would need a large, mutli-strain, multi-plant endeavor that could take a year or two for useful data to be collected and studied.
Which is exactly why those of us who are participating in this discussion are not saying that "mH is the way to go", or "mH is the mostest awesomest light source for cannabis ever!". 
Because we already know it's not.
But, because many of us have tried it ourselves, we know it's perfectly adequate to use from start to finish.
Just as HPS isn't the bestest & mostest awesomest for growing cannabis, but it is also perfectly adequate. 

I hope that, once you have a mH bulb and done your own experiments you'll end up doing what many are doing and run it side by side with an HPS over the same batch of plants so you can maximize your indoor grow (look at any of the grows where both are used, like whodat's pics above).
When the wife & I are back in a house this year, I plan on getting another 600w ballast so I can run dual bulbs like that.
And the wife has suggested that I grow some cannabis outdoors in the future backyard, too.
Will build a greenhouse for veggies, and a greenhouse for cannabis and let Ma Nat's big 600 in the sky work it's magic.
Going to run 4 big indoor girls, keep one mother plant with different strains grafted to it, and will grow one medium-sized outdoor girl in a greenhouse. (only allowed to have 6 mature plants at a time, under Oregon's MMJ laws)
Summer is here, people's kids are all out of school, and there are now houses slowly popping up, so it's just a matter of time.
Just need some houses to start being put on the market in the South part of town so we can find one that suits us.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

I believe jhod uses a mixed spectrum too,,, look at that dank  
Did ya rest well doobs?


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I believe jhod uses a mixed spectrum too,,, look at that dank
> Did ya rest well doobs?


600 digilux HPS 95,000 lumens


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, your thread says 600hps/mh thats what I get for only looking at the sexy pr0n... soo much pr0n to keep up with, life is great for us pr0naholics.

edit: im using digilux too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

Slept alright, had some funky dreams, but I embrace all of my funky dreams.

[video=youtube_share;UypeE3zTwBs]http://youtu.be/UypeE3zTwBs[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2013)

For those into a different kinda funk:

[video=youtube_share;U_qHU_6Ofc0]http://youtu.be/U_qHU_6Ofc0[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh, your thread says 600hps/mh thats what I get for only looking at the sexy pr0n... soo much pr0n to keep up with, life is great for us pr0naholics.
> 
> edit: im using digilux too


Yeah I use a digilux 600 mh for veg


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2013)

Been to look and water my girls the day and think I might be better toppin my plants before training them and just having about 4-6 colas on each and maybe get a couple more in. Can't wait for my dogs to root in gona top half them and before training and train the other half from start see what I prefer. The 3 I have on flower now don't look half as mush a previous grows and what others look on here haha


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 20, 2013)

Doobie IMO one of the greatest Bass players of all time was RIP Allen Woody of Govt Mule and Allman brothers.
He was a rarity a LEAD Bass Player. And BTW Warren Haynes is in GM.


http://youtu.be/kmf9dcVTcmo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 20, 2013)

You guys had me cracking up reading this. I have a friend whose a old hillbilly that buys and sells swag just like that. The weed he grows looks like some of those plants. Last Feb. I was at his house and he had 2 plants on a deck in about 2 feet of snow. Dead and the ugliest things I ever saw.A week later he had them in his house claiming he was reveging them. They sat in front of his window for another 2 months then he cut them down and sold it to idiots I'm thinking. I don't now who else would have bought it.

Doobiebrother whats this about grafting different strains too one mother. I asked around years ago about this and was laughed at. My pops side of the family had orange groves and thats what we did to every tree so it would have a stronger root structure etc...and tastier fruit. Where can I find info on this? Just wondering.Thanks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

Since I'm going to be re-setting up my veg area, I decided that I'd better germ some frijoles.
A kind faerie delivered some called "Black Dynamite" a while back, so thought I'd see how they turn out.
Six are now swimming in a small jar of taffel wasser:






















Will choose another strain from my small collection and put another six beans in a separate jar later today.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 20, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> You guys had me cracking up reading this. I have a friend whose a old hillbilly that buys and sells swag just like that. The weed he grows looks like some of those plants. Last Feb. I was at his house and he had 2 plants on a deck in about 2 feet of snow. Dead and the ugliest things I ever saw.A week later he had them in his house claiming he was reveging them. They sat in front of his window for another 2 months then he cut them down and sold it to idiots I'm thinking. I don't now who else would have bought it.
> 
> Doobiebrother whats this about grafting different strains too one mother. I asked around years ago about this and was laughed at. My pops side of the family had orange groves and thats what we did to every tree so it would have a stronger root structure etc...and tastier fruit. Where can I find info on this? Just wondering.Thanks!


Theres a video on youtube of a guy who grafted a couple different weed plants together.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Slept alright, had some funky dreams, but I embrace all of my funky dreams.


I thought all dreams were funky  Thoughts are with you... 


jimmer6577 said:


> Doobiebrother whats this about grafting different strains too one mother. I asked around years ago about this and was laughed at. My pops side of the family had orange groves and thats what we did to every tree so it would have a stronger root structure etc...and tastier fruit. Where can I find info on this? Just wondering.Thanks!


There are more and more people getting into this... Pretty useful thing to know 
Also, I know where you can find more on this,,,, the internests  okok sorry, not sure where specifically on the internet but Im sure this info wont be hard to find. 
[video=youtube;QGhWLaTopL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4[/video]








Hey I got some BD going too doobie,,,, sounds good to me


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hornedfrog2000 thanks. I'm going to check it out. Now I'm going to enjoy thi s nice day outside. Sunny w/Hi temp forcasted 75. Me and my girls outside are loving this.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> You guys had me cracking up reading this. I have a friend whose a old hillbilly that buys and sells swag just like that. The weed he grows looks like some of those plants. Last Feb. I was at his house and he had 2 plants on a deck in about 2 feet of snow. Dead and the ugliest things I ever saw.A week later he had them in his house claiming he was reveging them. They sat in front of his window for another 2 months then he cut them down and sold it to idiots I'm thinking. I don't now who else would have bought it.
> 
> Doobiebrother whats this about grafting different strains too one mother. I asked around years ago about this and was laughed at. My pops side of the family had orange groves and thats what we did to every tree so it would have a stronger root structure etc...and tastier fruit. Where can I find info on this? Just wondering.Thanks!



From the vids I've watched, cannabis takes readily to grafting.
There was a really good, short video on youtube about cannabis grafting.
It's really identical to grafting tree limbs to another tree.
You take your cutting from the donor plant and have a V-shape wedge cut into the end.
Cut a similar V-shaped wedge in the reverse on the branch it's going on, slide it in place like a mortise & tenon joint, wrap it with low-tack tape to hold it together while it heals, and that's it. 
A couple of weeks later, if the graft takes, the attached clipping has melded with the host plant and you're good to go.
Another way is to carefully split the tip of a branch and insert the cut end of a clipping into the resulting V when pulled apart, wrap it with low-tack tape, and a couple of weeks down the road it's healed and growing again.
Here is a vid of the results using the second method:

[video=youtube_share;b-6ZIUc3zH4]http://youtu.be/b-6ZIUc3zH4[/video]

The vid showing the first method mentioned is also on youtube, but I lost the title when a hard drive died last year.
I'm thinking it was a Jorge Cervantes vid where he visited a Dutch grow op and they showed him a large mother plant with 6 or 7 different strains grafted all over it.
I'll have to do a good search online for it, but it was a super easy method with a high success rate.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I thought all dreams were funky  Thoughts are with you...
> 
> 
> There are more and more people getting into this... Pretty useful thing to know
> ...



THAT'S the vid I was recalling!
Thanks, whodat!

Will make sure to use youtube downloader to save it to my hard drive for later this summer or fall.

Looking foward to growing out the BD, and will be keeping an eye on your grow so I can swipe all your mojo.

I almost dropped some Bullhorn beans in water, but will hold off until when in a house.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

I would not pop those bullhorn,,, or if you do go ahead and pop extra beans of something else to take its place when it herms out on ya. 

btw, I youtubed "grafting cannabis",,, first page


----------



## Impman (Jun 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I fear no one, and I fear nothing, little man.
> I've been places and done things that would make you shit your pants and cry for your mama.
> So don't keep proving yourself to be a douche nozzle.
> 
> ...


I was done with this thread but you opened the door for one more. I have not made any outrageous statement. I simply said HPS gets just as many crystals as MH, don't believe me? Lets roll out a competition. Competition in dixie's is popular on RIU. NOt with you I see. Now I am going to get outrageous you little weenie. 
You pompous jackass, you need me to be 'little man' in your imagination don't you? When someone says 'I Fear NO man or no thing" I automatically know your a pussy. You have not done half the shit I have done or been half the places I have in spite of your advanced age. I don't give a FUCK who you think you are. You long winded piece of shit. THERE IS NO POSSIBLE WAY YOU HAVE RUN TESTS ON MH AND HPS THE WAY YOU THINK IT SHOULD BE RUN. You use MH because thats what old farts have been doing since the 60s not because it is right. Running a HPS and a MH is a waste of WATTS. WHy the fuck not just run all HPS Horti? YOu have no reasons just nonsense about how I AM WRONG and YOUNG for wanting to challenge you? WTF?? You need to just stick with Marijuana old timer. That Meth or oxycontin is fucking your mind up. CLearly you are on hard drugs to write half the shit you wrote without even looking at my posts. Taking my shit out of context. Dixie CUp Competitions are just for fun. not science. It would be for the sport of it. Obviously the word sport DOES SCARE you or you wouldn't write such a long winded nonsense response about NOTHING i have said. HPS is just a smarter system than MH. If you are running both MH and HPS side by side in the same room it is because you bought into the hype some grower from the 1970s told you to do. Get a HPS Eye Hortilux. Your buds can't get any frostier. Im done with this thread is smells of old farts and young followers that s your d. You pompous moron. If you ran 10% of the tests you speak of your stupid ass wouldn't be posting on RIU.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would not pop those bullhorn,,, or if you do go ahead and pop extra beans of something else to take its place when it herms out on ya.
> 
> btw, I youtubed "grafting cannabis",,, first page


I made the mistake of searching through youtube.
Glad one of us knows how to keep it simple.


_**edit: my search through youtube used the same terms, but the UrbanGrower vid wasn't on the first page for me.*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

Not even going to read your vitriolic tripe because you are no longer worth my time.
Have a nice life.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey 6'ers, how are we all...
Sorry to bring my bullshit here but im not getting too much help in the 'Marijuana Plant Problems' section...

My situation was, I have my 3 ladies under 600 MH, growing in peat/perlite and a touch of lime...Had to flush and since I overfed and got a touch of nute burn then the girls have basically stopped growing and been droopy as for over a week now since the flush. I let them dry out, no change, watered, same thing, dry out, no change and then I fed yesterday.

Showed a bit of purple on new growth and some stems and veins too so I changed lighting to 24 hours 2 days ago as im in winter and it gets so cold in my garage so I was thinking maybe a Phosphorus lockout due to the cold.

Anyways, today I came out and FUCK ME...this shit appeared out of nowhere...
View attachment 2706424View attachment 2706424View attachment 2706425View attachment 2706425View attachment 2706426

Can someone PLEASE throw in their 2 cents and help me find a solution...Its driving me crazy! You can drop by my thread if you like but this is frying me...Issue after issue.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/672521-ready-throw-towel.html


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

oh my so much wrong with that I dont know where to begin.





Please everyone, the best thing we can do is ignore that thing. Please dont get worked up... Remember the "happiest man on earth" we can choose how we feel and how we look at things. No stress needed for us, lets move on and keep these smiles on our faces


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would not pop those bullhorn,,, or if you do go ahead and pop extra beans of something else to take its place when it herms out on ya.
> 
> btw, I youtubed "grafting cannabis",,, first page


Snap!
That's probably why I held off on the Bullhorn.
I remember in your Flying Circus that had happened.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Hey 6'ers, how are we all...
> Sorry to bring my bullshit here but im not getting too much help in the 'Marijuana Plant Problems' section...
> 
> My situation was, I have my 3 ladies under 600 MH, growing in peat/perlite and a touch of lime...Had to flush and since I overfed and got a touch of nute burn then the girls have basically stopped growing and been droopy as for over a week now since the flush. I let them dry out, no change, watered, same thing, dry out, no change and then I fed yesterday.
> ...




Just to be clear that last post was not about you.




They def look sad. Id say fix the temps and go from there. 
whats in your medium? what nutes? been adjusting ph? any additional info will help.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I made the mistake of searching through youtube.
> Glad one of us knows how to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> _**edit: my search through youtube used the same terms, but the UrbanGrower vid wasn't on the first page for me.*_




Really? its literally the fourth vid for me... "grafting cannabis" through youtubes search.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=grafting+cannabis&oq=grafting+cannabis&gs_l=youtube.3...582.4044.0.4203.17.10.0.0.0.0.327.327.3-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.-FAZ4GlJ8E4


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> One little root bound plant off in the corner to stress itself to hermie and maybe pollinate your other "real" plants. I speak from experience and is enough reason to not try it again for me.


Now, there is substance to that response.

Interesting. Thanks Chaka

JD


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

I would be surprised if it was a lack of nutrients (n-p-k), probably more like a lack of micro elements. The micro elements are essential for your plant taking up n-p-k. I usually flush with a micro wash which contains, mg,ca, zn, fe, mo, etc. Most Nitrogen nutriets (i.e stand alone e.g 27-0-0) have the trace elements that you will be looking for.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Really? its literally the fourth vid for me... "grafting cannabis" through youtubes search.
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=grafting+cannabis&oq=grafting+cannabis&gs_l=youtube.3...582.4044.0.4203.17.10.0.0.0.0.327.327.3-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.-FAZ4GlJ8E4


No, I re-searched and it was also the fourth one down.
Just brainfarted past it.
I don't know why I keep forgetting The UrbanGrower's vids.
Jealousy, probably.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Just to be clear that last post was not about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peat moss/perlite with a touch of lime...
GH Flora Series...
I have been adjusting Ph to 5.8 before feeding...

Temps were real bad before so put it on the 24 hour cycle now they dont drop below 60-65...Thats why I thought it migh have been a Phosphorus thing because of how cold it was getting in there, hence the slow growth and purple new growth. Then all of a sudden this shit pops up on the leaves. Someone mentioned cal/mg def but from what I have researched it doesnt really look like it to me. But im a newbie so I dont know.

Just wanna hit this nail on the head before it gets worse.




DST said:


> I would be surprised if it was a lack of nutrients (n-p-k), probably more like a lack of micro elements. The micro elements are essential for your plant taking up n-p-k. I usually flush with a micro wash which contains, mg,ca, zn, fe, mo, etc. Most Nitrogen nutriets (i.e stand alone e.g 27-0-0) have the trace elements that you will be looking for.


All I have got to work with atm is GH Flora series, micro, gro and bloom...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

I use this (azomite,,, "minerals A-Z") along with kelp meal (wich has tons of elements and shit <<< technical botany lingo.





"Its got what plants crave"





*MINERAL ANALYSIS*Below is an independent chemical analysis of AZOMITE®. This analysis is an average of many different &#8220;core samples&#8221; taken in various spots around the 600-hectare face of the mine in Utah.
Notice that AZOMITE® contains every mineral which science textbooks list as beneficial, in addition to a full range of trace elements whose biochemical function science may not fully comprehend.​

Typical Mineral Analysis Alumina (Al2O3)*11.43%Oxygen (O).73%Barium oxide (BaO).09%Phosphorous pentoxide (P5O5).15%Calcium oxide (CaO)3.67%Potassium oxide (K2O)5.23%Carbon (C) .61%Silica oxide (SiO2)65.85%Chlorine (Cl).22%Sodium oxide (NaO2)2.07%Ferric oxide (Fe2O3)1.37%Strontium oxide (SrO).03%Hydrogen (H).38%Sulfur trioxide (SO3).21%Magnesium oxide (MgO).78%Titania (TiO2).20%Manganese oxide (Mn2O3).02%Nitrogen (N).15%

Trace Elements (below) 0.38% LOI @750[SUP]o [/SUP]C** 6.43%
*The alumina is not biologically available. It is bound to the silica and is an aluminosilicate. Sand, clay, most rock deposits, and soil deposits are primarily aluminosilicates.
**LOI - "Loss on Incineration" during the trace analysis by Spark Source Mass Spectrometry.
Underlined = essential for most living species of plants and animals
 
 

Element Analysis *PPM**PPM**PPM*Antimony (Sb)0.4Hafnium (Hf)21Scandium (Sc)2.7Arsenic (As)1.1Holmium (Ho)0.6Selenium (Se)0.7Beryllium (Be)3.3Indium (In).010Silver (Ag).005Bismuth (Bi)3.5Iodine (I)2.2Strontium(Sr)380Boron (B)29Lanthanum (La)220Sulfur (S)240Bromine (Br)6.6Lead (Pb)6.2Tantalum (Ta)2.7Cadmium (Cd)0.3Lithium (Li)859Tellurium (Te).022Cerium (Ce)230Lutetium (Lu)0.5Terbium (Tb)0.8Cesium (Cs)21.7Mercury (Hg)0.01Thallium (Ti)5.9Chromium (Cr)6.1Molybdenum (Mo)12.6Thorium (Th)180Cobalt (Co)22.3Neodymium (Nd)5.1Thulium (Tm)0.6Copper (Cu)12Nickel (Ni)2.6Tin (S)2.9Dysprosium (Dy)2.7Niobium (Nb)40Tungsten (W)26Eribium (Er)1.7Palladium (Pd).008Uranium (U)4Europium (Eu)3.7Praseodymium (Pr)27Vanadium (V)7.8Fluorine (F)900Rhenium (Re).011Ytterbium (Yb)1.4Gadolinium (Gd)3.7Rhodium (Rh).002Yttrium (Y)23Gallium (Ga)15Rubidium (Rb)325Zinc (Zn)64.3Germanium (Ge)6.1Ruthenium (Ru).013Zirconium (Zr)62.7Gold (Au).005Samarium (Sm)6.2
*MINERAL ANALYSIS*Below is an independent chemical analysis of AZOMITE®. This analysis is an average of many different &#8220;core samples&#8221; taken in various spots around the 600-hectare face of the mine in Utah.
Notice that AZOMITE® contains every mineral which science textbooks list as beneficial, in addition to a full range of trace elements whose biochemical function science may not fully comprehend.​

Typical Mineral Analysis Alumina (Al2O3)*11.43%Oxygen (O).73%Barium oxide (BaO).09%Phosphorous pentoxide (P5O5).15%Calcium oxide (CaO)3.67%Potassium oxide (K2O)5.23%Carbon (C) .61%Silica oxide (SiO2)65.85%Chlorine (Cl).22%Sodium oxide (NaO2)2.07%Ferric oxide (Fe2O3)1.37%Strontium oxide (SrO).03%Hydrogen (H).38%Sulfur trioxide (SO3).21%Magnesium oxide (MgO).78%Titania (TiO2).20%Manganese oxide (Mn2O3).02%Nitrogen (N).15%

Trace Elements (below) 0.38% LOI @750[SUP]o [/SUP]C** 6.43%
*The alumina is not biologically available. It is bound to the silica and is an aluminosilicate. Sand, clay, most rock deposits, and soil deposits are primarily aluminosilicates.
**LOI - "Loss on Incineration" during the trace analysis by Spark Source Mass Spectrometry.
Underlined = essential for most living species of plants and animals
 
 

Element Analysis *PPM**PPM**PPM*Antimony (Sb)0.4Hafnium (Hf)21Scandium (Sc)2.7Arsenic (As)1.1Holmium (Ho)0.6Selenium (Se)0.7Beryllium (Be)3.3Indium (In).010Silver (Ag).005Bismuth (Bi)3.5Iodine (I)2.2Strontium(Sr)380Boron (B)29Lanthanum (La)220Sulfur (S)240Bromine (Br)6.6Lead (Pb)6.2Tantalum (Ta)2.7Cadmium (Cd)0.3Lithium (Li)859Tellurium (Te).022Cerium (Ce)230Lutetium (Lu)0.5Terbium (Tb)0.8Cesium (Cs)21.7Mercury (Hg)0.01Thallium (Ti)5.9Chromium (Cr)6.1Molybdenum (Mo)12.6Thorium (Th)180Cobalt (Co)22.3Neodymium (Nd)5.1Thulium (Tm)0.6Copper (Cu)12Nickel (Ni)2.6Tin (S)2.9Dysprosium (Dy)2.7Niobium (Nb)40Tungsten (W)26Eribium (Er)1.7Palladium (Pd).008Uranium (U)4Europium (Eu)3.7Praseodymium (Pr)27Vanadium (V)7.8Fluorine (F)900Rhenium (Re).011Ytterbium (Yb)1.4Gadolinium (Gd)3.7Rhodium (Rh).002Yttrium (Y)23Gallium (Ga)15Rubidium (Rb)325Zinc (Zn)64.3Germanium (Ge)6.1Ruthenium (Ru).013Zirconium (Zr)62.7Gold (Au).005Samarium (Sm)6.2


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

And lets keep personal insults to ourselves. This is the info highway and you are not going to prove anything with abusing each other, apart from spoiling this thread. Abusing people (especially fellow smokers) is not the way our community should be run. Someone abuses you, smile to yourself and feel superior in the knowledge you do not need to rise to it. This is not a "I got's to have the last word" scenario, as we all know that will not work on the internet.

And anyway, I get to have the last word, mwahahahahaha............because I'll ask RIU to close the bloody thread and where will that get us all Now be nice, it's easier than being nasty.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

perhaps give it some micro and hold off on the gro and blooom.......



ShazMo09 said:


> Peat moss/perlite with a touch of lime...
> GH Flora Series...
> I have been adjusting Ph to 5.8 before feeding...
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2013)

No I get the last word beyotch!

As hornedfrog sig says: I win the internets!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Peat moss/perlite with a touch of lime...
> GH Flora Series...
> I have been adjusting Ph to 5.8 before feeding...
> 
> ...




when testing out my new ac my babies did the same thing practically overnight.... new growth turned pruple,,, I got it pretty darn cold lol. I day add some micro nutes like D suggested, and do whatever else you can environmentally to make them happy. Then if they are still having issues you have a better idea of what to do. More nutes will only make things worse imo but thats just my opinion. my 2 cents, hope you get it figured out!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

DST said:


> And lets keep personal insults to ourselves. This is the info highway and you are not going to prove anything with abusing each other, apart from spoiling this thread. Abusing people (especially fellow smokers) is not the way our community should be run. Someone abuses you, smile to yourself and feel superior in the knowledge you do not need to rise to it. This is not a "I got's to have the last word" scenario, as we all know that will not work on the internet.
> 
> And anyway, I get to have the last word, mwahahahahaha............because I'll ask RIU to close the bloody thread and where will that get us all Now be nice, it's easier than being nasty.




Dont even say that D! I dont know what I would do without the 600.... Id be one lonely sob thats for sure.


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would not pop those bullhorn,,, or if you do go ahead and pop extra beans of something else to take its place when it herms out on ya.
> 
> btw, I youtubed "grafting cannabis",,, first page


yea,them are not good,anything that puts out herm,is a no go for me....toss them bullhorns..i see the 600 is on FIRE


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> No I get the last word beyotch!
> 
> As hornedfrog sig says: I win the internets!!!


Ha, that's what YOU think!
I gots the last woid, and da woid is:

Zyzzva

a South American weevil:








It is a small weevil and, as we all know: it is always better to choose the lesser of two weevils.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

You know when your folks use to say they would send you away to boarding school, or call the police or the yellow van with square wheels to take you away for being bad or crazy (perhaps it was just my Mum that was like that, lol), well that was one of those statements.......just playing with y'all, lol.



whodatnation said:


> Dont even say that D! I dont know what I would do without the 600.... Id be one lonely sob thats for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ha, that's what YOU think!
> I gots the last woid, and da woid is:
> 
> Zyzzva
> ...


And making the joke complete is doobie getting the last word.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

If this thread closed, I'd be forced to start watching TV again.
And I would be very sad...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I use this (azomite,,, "minerals A-Z") along with kelp meal (wich has tons of elements and shit <<< technical botany lingo.
> 
> "Its got what plants crave"


I got a kick out of that name too.

"The A to Z Of Minerals, Including Trace Elements"

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2013)

Grafting isn't as easy as it might appear. DST and I have both had un-successful attempts....and I've given up on that project......... and the last word is have another bowl.  cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be scouring the web for articles & vids of proper techniques before I even attempt grafting, for sure.
When I was a kid, I used to watch my dad do it every year in the winter when he'd be working on various plants in the basement to get stuff started & ready for planting in the spring, so I think I'd better hit him up for some pointers to increase my odds for success.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll be scouring the web for articles & vids of proper techniques before I even attempt grafting, for sure.
> When I was a kid, I used to watch my dad do it every year in the winter when he'd be working on various plants in the basement to get stuff started & ready for planting in the spring, so I think I'd better hit him up for some pointers to increase my odds for success.


I'll trust a Gaffer every day.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Well D I was sent away, and that blacked out van did come and get one of my friends, I saw that shit go down  two big mofos jumped out in front of his house and snatched him up then drove away... Was kinda scary for a youngster... So forgive me for being skittish.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 20, 2013)

Only experiances with vans was when I was raided man 15 of those fuckers jumped out a van along with about 10 sherrif cars and few unmarked I was sitting in my living room eating. Saw them and was like fuck here we go fucked thing is they let there dog eat my mcmuffin fuckin bastards.
But that was when I was selling other things than the wonderfull flower and have grown out of that and Ben clean for 4 years


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

ach, we all probably where in the end, lol. I know I was, 

Anyhoo, if it doesn't kill ya it only makes you stronger and wiser.


whodatnation said:


> Well D I was sent away, and that blacked out van did come and get one of my friends, I saw that shit go down  two big mofos jumped out in front of his house and snatched him up then drove away... Was kinda scary for a youngster... So forgive me for being skittish.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2013)

Well bed time tv is bollocks and quicker I go to sleep the quicker I can wake n bake in morning haha, can see both my scout sniper starting to bend out the soil hopefully they both be out enough for couple pics in morning.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

I love your logic bud 
Im looking forward to seeing some scout sniper


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't wait for my 1st lot to be down then the days should fly by as I will have loads of nice to smoke as I wait. Hopefully keep in in jars longer then if I got sum left when 2nd lot is down haha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone on the input about grafting. It made for intresting watching. The method of cuting opposite v's is how we did the orange trees. I did notice in the one video, they removed a plastic bag of the cuting. I'm thinking humidity to help the grafted on piece get water while waiting to attach itself has alot to due with succes.Just a thought but deffinately a winter project. Gives me time to research it some more. I'll have lots of time because I start school for 2 years in 2 months.

Now back to the beautifull outside


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

That's cool jimmer, what you studying?


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 20, 2013)

Im suprised they dont have a seperate page for grafting as they seem to have one for everything else. It seems like a really cool idea though. One plant with multiple different strains.....would make it a lot easier on us who grow in compact spaces to have multiple varities to choose from. I am going to look into this myself. Hey Doob if you dont mind can you post what you find or PM me if you dont mind. DST, COF what were the issues you guys were having? 
Well I got to grab a shower as my daughter and I are going to get the babies. Seems the father has decieded that the girls dont need to be around this side of the family or their mom. Nice thing about the court system. They have this paperwork that states the girls are to live with the mom. So as much as I hate to do this we have to have the sheriff come assist us in getting the girls back. Funny thing is a few years ago I would have beat him down for doing this crap. Now I try to be responcible. My big thing is I dont want my granddaughters to go through a whole bunch of drama because their parents cant make it work. Well they all live with me now. Talk about a full house, me , my son, my daughter, my two granddaughters, my mom and my ex wife all live with me. Man what a crazy world I live in. Well yall take it easy. Check back later.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 20, 2013)

Probably just easier to have more than one mom and clone then graft all the time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2013)

in my case, I was unable to get consistant results with the grafts and was destroying too many limbs. I only post success stories...like a doctor, I bury my mistakes....and write it off to another learning experience.  cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2013)

Small update, have 5 girls outdoor in 32 gal ea and a few in totes re-vegging, and 9 indoor in 3 gal cloth 2nd day flowering since I am running out sooner than expected.
I hope everyone is doing well!!
Ill check back in later...busy...busy.

The ones inside are re-vegging, and now Im making them flower again.

Will that cause any problems?
I am guessing it will maybe take longer to flower...they still have buds on them, but 3 bladed leaves as well.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hornedfrog but what if you could have 4 monthers with 8 strains to clone from. Less space in the grow cab for your mothers and more room for clones. My veg cab is only about 3x3x3 and my flower is only 4x3x9. They are both in a single walk in closet. So for me this would be great if i can get it to work. I know on one of the weed shows I was watching one of the grow houses does a lot of grafting. If they can do it why cant we?

DST is the email i have for you still good? If you arent doing PM can I use it? I have a couple of questions for you. Just wanted to make sure it was cool beforI did.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 20, 2013)

Doesn't really matter what other people do as far as im concerned. Just seems like more hassle than it's worth imo. If it works well post it up and I'll be the first one to switch if something is easier, or more practical.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

If it's a gmail account I seldom check it bru. If not then it's probably ok.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 20, 2013)

Crap all I have for you is a gmail account.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Im suprised they dont have a seperate page for grafting as they seem to have one for everything else. It seems like a really cool idea though. One plant with multiple different strains.....would make it a lot easier on us who grow in compact spaces to have multiple varities to choose from. I am going to look into this myself. Hey Doob if you dont mind can you post what you find or PM me if you dont mind. DST, COF what were the issues you guys were having?



I'll post links to all of the all articles and vids I find on it (the ones that are good), and I plan on documenting the process carefully and making vids of it as I go.
All pics & descriptions of the process will be posted here in the 600 and if I unlock the secret to successful grafting I'll start a thread so others can check it out and see if it works for them.
I'll be having to pick out a robust mother/host plant.
Will be growing it in one of my file crate airpots (over-square milk crate lined with landscaping fabric) so it won't get rootbound too quickly.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm thinking just use a micrometer to measure the stems of your potential cuts, make sure they're the same size. Hit them with a razor and do the swap within seconds and duct tape that bitch up. It's working in my head after my accidental graft recently.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

All of the above except for duct tape, theres def something better? <<< blasphemy? 

I heard the guy suggest even bandaging with clonex I think,,, that could help maybe. 

I wanna try now.... D and cof with their secret experiments,,, jerks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice for me on a small portable air conditioner? I need one for my small room. My humidity is a big concern, and I don't want to be dumping a tray every day to be honest if that is possible. The room is 6x8x9'. Thanks.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

I too was forced to reattach limbs....I used masking tape....only slightly blasphemous.

P.S. Frog, I think that many modern units put the waste water into the exhaust air, IIRC.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello 6, been awhile since I've been around but I've been busy, currently in the process of buying a new house 

Well just some updates, got all girls in flower so tents are full, no more will be put in until after the move.
Flower tent 1, first is my topped/super cropped girl 




Flower tent 2, 2xc99,1xpure ak, 8 skxdb



My 8$ cloner in for the win again , 4 days later


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 20, 2013)

You got roots in 4 days giggles? Can you link me to the cloner for sale?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You got roots in 4 days giggles? Can you link me to the cloner for sale?


Sure did, burpee self watering tray with burpee pellets and shultz rooting powder, easiest cloning I've ever done.

Oh an here is the link, they are super cheap, I just pick this one up.

http://www.burpee.com/seed-starting/grow-kits/ultimate-growing-system-prod002627.html?catId=2211

Then I use the burpee pellets and set them on the watering mat and bam there you have my simple cloner  All found at walmart.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm gonna buy one lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm gonna buy one lol


Do it bro, you saw the pics, it works and is so simple lol. Take 72 cuts at a time, yes please.

I just keep cuts on stock and flower them in my other tent lol. Makes pulling a lb easy with a sog


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Do it bro, you saw the pics, it works and is so simple lol. Take 72 cuts at a time, yes please.
> 
> I just keep cuts on stock and flower them in my other tent lol. Makes pulling a lb easy with a sog


Are you just following the directions on the package? Are you using a dome?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Are you just following the directions on the package? Are you using a dome?


Yep, all I do is fill up the bottom tray, stick the mat in and then place the pellets on the mat and let them expand. Then I take my cuts and put them all in a water bottle while I take them all, then cut at a 45 place in shultz rooting powder, stick in pellet and place dome on top and place under 18/6 light.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 20, 2013)

Michael643 said:


> 400w HPS = 50,000 Lumens
> + 250w MH = 21,000 Lum
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses
> the stuff you are going to hear about watts not adding up..... lol... IMO they do!


the stuff you are going to hear about watts not adding up..... lol... IMO they do!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

My outdoor love.



















Stay safe Arizona!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> My outdoor love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that in first pic


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

First, second, and third pic are a cabbage plant that popped up in last years compost area.


I had a long day so Im off to bed. Have a good one everybody and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

Is that a Brussel Sprout? Did you harvest already?

I got a kick out of the flashlight too. :0)

JD


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2013)

Well time is here wake n bake and FIFA till the moaning other half rises, she wasn't happy yesterday as the stuff she asked me to do never got done and I sat on settee all day again ha lovely life I've got


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hello 6, been awhile since I've been around but I've been busy, currently in the process of buying a new house
> 
> Well just some updates, got all girls in flower so tents are full, no more will be put in until after the move.
> Flower tent 1, first is my topped/super cropped girl
> ...


Why the switch didn't u get roots in 24 hours with the other setup


I fucked a tray of 55 up this week dnt know how either Ben cloning the strain for a little over two years with roots in 5 days no yellowing ....this set same mom same everything they fuckin yellowed bad almost white in some parts owell throw them out cut new ones


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 20, 2013)

yey ney? meh wayyyyyyyyyyyy. freakin gone


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep, all I do is fill up the bottom tray, stick the mat in and then place the pellets on the mat and let them expand. Then I take my cuts and put them all in a water bottle while I take them all, then cut at a 45 place in shultz rooting powder, stick in pellet and place dome on top and place under 18/6 light.


18/6 light! wtf! and 4 days. ommmmm ayyzhlidfvhzsdfabe l tivaeg. ok, im tired if this 24/0 shiet, thsnks for the insight :] 

this shit rocks, i dont need to take nearly that many babies, but damn, works killer!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 21, 2013)

Think I'm gona try my rooting powder these dogs been well over ten days in wool cubes in heated prop and no roots yet


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> yey ney? meh wayyyyyyyyyyyy. freakin gone


Shit looks tasty bud I miss makin oil


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Why the switch didn't u get roots in 24 hours with the other setup
> 
> 
> I fucked a tray of 55 up this week dnt know how either Ben cloning the strain for a little over two years with roots in 5 days no yellowing ....this set same mom same everything they fuckin yellowed bad almost white in some parts owell throw them out cut new ones


I got bumps in 24hrs most of the time, but some strains were more stubborn, and ever since going all organic it's much easier to place them in these pellets and use powder since it lasts me forever, and I can get 72 cuts in 1 tray so I always keep clones on hand this way. It's really a win win for me, I mean I still have my aero cloner but this became so easy for me that I just put it in storage lol. 

Shit I don't even use it so if anyone wants an aero cloner let me know.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> 18/6 light! wtf! and 4 days. ommmmm ayyzhlidfvhzsdfabe l tivaeg. ok, im tired if this 24/0 shiet, thsnks for the insight :]
> 
> this shit rocks, i dont need to take nearly that many babies, but damn, works killer!


Haha yea bro, I use to have so many problems with cloning and then I thought I really had it dialed in with my aero cloner but then one day I was really stoned and got to thinking hmm I wonder if this self watering mat and tray will work for my clones, grabbed me a 1.50$ tub of rooting powder and 4$ worth of pucks and tried it and what did you know it worked even better then my last cloner and was so much easier!!!!

Oh and yes clones need a lil break to, I use to do 24/0 to but I switched and it shit works much better.



budolskie said:


> Think I'm gona try my rooting powder these dogs been well over ten days in wool cubes in heated prop and no roots yet


You could always switch to one of my 8$ cloners  lol


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

You working for QVC Giggles, lol. That 2nd last post sounded like a sales script, lmao. On the subject of dogs and clones......







Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Jun 21, 2013)

I have build a little cloner I'm still to use I've just left the camera along the flower room tho, I think I am going to start topping them to have 4 or 6 branches each as I think I could get 16 in there 8 every 4 weeks, them 3 that's been in longest I was hoping a lot more it just seems loads skinny branches with little buds on for 40 days of 12/12


----------



## budolskie (Jun 21, 2013)

Also d m8 do u use a lid on that cloner to act as a dome or is the humidity in the bottom enough to make them root


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

I use a dome mate. And I put some led's on top of the dome.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

DST said:


> You working for QVC Giggles, lol. That 2nd last post sounded like a sales script, lmao. On the subject of dogs and clones......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I don't really care for QVC, but those airline magazines, those are the shit lol.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok so I best going buying another tub the same to sit on top, it should be ok under the 250cfl in the veg room tho that's where al be trying it like


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Shit looks tasty bud I miss makin oil


thanks it sure isss tasty as well :]

why not make your fresh trims into some oil?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

DST said:


> That's cool jimmer, what you studying?


I'm going for 2year degree for HVAC and solar thermal technology. I have lots of construction exp. and maint. man etc...So I'm trying to be head man for big office buildings or complexes.While looking for work after rebuilding house I was told by a couple of potencial employers that with that I'd have the job and unemployment told me they would pay me the whole time I went since it's a indemand field.I've spent the last 2 months trying to make it happen. Even community colleges bulk at drug charges. I showed where I completed a 2 year outpatient and they were good.(why the exp. with the spice shit)


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

Since I got a little self watering tray and dome when taking clones they all take withen 7-10 days I'm seeing new growth development. 1 difference is I'm useing rapid rooters instead of pellets. I just squeze the excess water out onc a day.I've also noticed how much they actually like the dark period.heck if they look droopy I turn the light off for a few a bam their up and happy again.The batch in this picture was just cut 12 days ago. Here's some harvest pics from last night.With out the auto flower I've only harvested 1 1/2 plants and am at about 5 z's with 4 1/2 pants to go. ! of the plants I cut the top down and left the bottom half to thicken up for a week. I don't want to replace that plant till next week.Trying to get a stagger down now that I'm stocking up.I know it doesn't look as good as some of your guys but I'm pretty happy for my first inside grow.Even more that these were bought for outside this summer and ended up with a inside grow room!

I see grafting is a hot topic. My reason isn't for different strains on 1 mother. I'm thinking for outside kind of for the same reason they do fruit trees. I believe if you grow and get a seed from the grow that the following time around that seed will be more adapt to growing in that area next time. Wich means better root and support systems. With this in mind, I'm thinking if you take one of these beans with lower quality buds but better adapted root system and graft a more exotic strain with a weaker root sytem or one not easily adapted to my eco. system of the winter and let them veg that I would get a better crop. The same reason it's done to orange tree's in FL. Any thoughts! I don't think I would use duct tape,maybe 2-3 chopsticks and twine.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool, there will always be buildings to maintain!!! Good luck with it all.


jimmer6577 said:


> I'm going for 2year degree for HVAC and solar thermal technology. I have lots of construction exp. and maint. man etc...So I'm trying to be head man for big office buildings or complexes.While looking for work after rebuilding house I was told by a couple of potencial employers that with that I'd have the job and unemployment told me they would pay me the whole time I went since it's a indemand field.I've spent the last 2 months trying to make it happen. Even community colleges bulk at drug charges. I showed where I completed a 2 year outpatient and they were good.(why the exp. with the spice shit)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Cool, there will always be buildings to maintain!!! Good luck with it all.


^^^ hopefully!







Merning 600 
On the dark cycle thing.... Plants do grow more at night (roots and canopy) so a dark period is def recommended!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> thanks it sure isss tasty as well :]
> 
> why not make your fresh trims into some oil?



He put down making oil so he wouldnt risk getting in trouble with the law thus separating him from his family. Good reason IMO. 



jimmer6577 said:


> I'm going for 2year degree for HVAC and solar thermal technology. I have lots of construction exp. and maint. man etc...So I'm trying to be head man for big office buildings or complexes.While looking for work after rebuilding house I was told by a couple of potencial employers that with that I'd have the job and unemployment told me they would pay me the whole time I went since it's a indemand field.I've spent the last 2 months trying to make it happen. Even community colleges bulk at drug charges. I showed where I completed a 2 year outpatient and they were good.(why the exp. with the spice shit)





jimmer6577 said:


> Since I got a little self watering tray and dome when taking clones they all take withen 7-10 days I'View attachment 2707598View attachment 2707599View attachment 2707600View attachment 2707601View attachment 2707602View attachment 2707603m seeing new growth development. 1 difference is I'm useing rapid rooters instead of pellets. I just squeze the excess water out onc a day.I've also noticed how much they actually like the dark period.heck if they look droopy I turn the light off for a few a bam their up and happy again.The batch in this picture was just cut 12 days ago. Here's some harvest pics from last night.With out the auto flower I've only harvested 1 1/2 plants and am at about 5 z's with 4 1/2 pants to go. ! of the plants I cut the top down and left the bottom half to thicken up for a week. I don't want to replace that plant till next week.Trying to get a stagger down now that I'm stocking up.I know it doesn't look as good as some of your guys but I'm pretty happy for my first inside grow.Even more that these were bought for outside this summer and ended up with a inside grow room!
> 
> I see grafting is a hot topic. My reason isn't for different strains on 1 mother. I'm thinking for outside kind of for the same reason they do fruit trees. I believe if you grow and get a seed from the grow that the following time around that seed will be more adapt to growing in that area next time. Wich means better root and support systems. With this in mind, I'm thinking if you take one of these beans with lower quality buds but better adapted root system and graft a more exotic strain with a weaker root sytem or one not easily adapted to my eco. system of the winter and let them veg that I would get a better crop. The same reason it's done to orange tree's in FL. Any thoughts! I don't think I would use duct tape,maybe 2-3 chopsticks and twine.



Congrats on the first indo grow!!! enjoy! BTW great numbers  I wish I did as well 

Next 600 competition??? GRAFTING


----------



## Javadog (Jun 21, 2013)

DST said:


> You working for QVC Giggles, lol. That 2nd last post sounded like a sales script, lmao. On the subject of dogs and clones......
> 
> Peace, DST


LOL, he should. I bought one. :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

These lil dudes need to chill out man  Teacher comes in "what the hell is going on in here?"
[video=youtube;uaeDoIlTKlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=uaeDoIlTKlQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

Im going to sneak in a spray this at the base of your plants... You will never be able to water them mwhahaha.

[video=youtube;DZrjXSsfxMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DZrjXSsfxMQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

Hope you dont mind.
[video=youtube;GAJD3V8Bd34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GAJD3V8Bd34#at=161[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I got bumps in 24hrs most of the time, but some strains were more stubborn, and ever since going all organic it's much easier to place them in these pellets and use powder since it lasts me forever, and I can get 72 cuts in 1 tray so I always keep clones on hand this way. It's really a win win for me, I mean I still have my aero cloner but this became so easy for me that I just put it in storage lol.
> 
> Shit I don't even use it so if anyone wants an aero cloner let me know.


Shit I will take it haha never tried them


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

Will watch pranks and stuff when back from the beer mecca (straight after I have visited the mecca of stanky dankness). Tot straks jongens.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Shit I will take it haha never tried them


Check your pm bro


----------



## james2500 (Jun 21, 2013)

say you're cleaning out your closet and you find 200.00 usd in an old jacket pocket.....imagine all your bills are caught up and you have enough food, gas and toys to last you a long time....if you were to buy some seeds what would you buy? ok this really didn't happen but i can afford to buy some magic beans and i'm looking for some input...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 21, 2013)

I reached for OG #18 from Reserva Privada, and got their Kosher Kush,
Headband, and Purple Wreck.

I only mention this because I just did what you are thinking of, and that
is what I got.

Have fun.

JD


----------



## james2500 (Jun 21, 2013)

i have some skywalker/og kush beans coming in the mail in the next few days...RP has some crazy prices waiting to see how good they are.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, LOL, I got that one too. :0)

I like RPs stuff.

Good times.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> say you're cleaning out your closet and you find 200.00 usd in an old jacket pocket.....imagine all your bills are caught up and you have enough food, gas and toys to last you a long time....if you were to buy some seeds what would you buy? ok this really didn't happen but i can afford to buy some magic beans and i'm looking for some input...




[SIZE=+1]*Doggies Mixed Seeds female* : _Indoor_[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*$2250 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]10 seeds[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](Doggies Nut)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]Due to popular demand and after many requests, The Doggies Nuts! seed range are proud to announce packets of mixed seeds. These top quality seeds incorporate the best selling, most renowned varieties from the Doggies Nuts! seed range, as per pics. Armageddon x Sirius, White Widow #1, White Rhino #1, Blueberry #1, Bubblegum #1, Northern Lights #1, Malkuth, The Tree of Life & G13 #1.[/SIZE]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [SIZE=+1]*Doggies Mixed Seeds female* : _Indoor_[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*$2250 *[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]10 seeds[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](Doggies Nut)[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1]Due to popular demand and after many requests, The Doggies Nuts! seed range are proud to announce packets of mixed seeds. These top quality seeds incorporate the best selling, most renowned varieties from the Doggies Nuts! seed range, as per pics. Armageddon x Sirius, White Widow #1, White Rhino #1, Blueberry #1, Bubblegum #1, Northern Lights #1, Malkuth, The Tree of Life & G13 #1.[/SIZE]


holy karp....that is confusing, it says 50 mixed and then 10 seeds.....and thanx whoooodat, now i get to look at 81 seed companies, you have doomed me


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> say you're cleaning out your closet and you find 200.00 usd in an old jacket pocket.....imagine all your bills are caught up and you have enough food, gas and toys to last you a long time....if you were to buy some seeds what would you buy? ok this really didn't happen but i can afford to buy some magic beans and i'm looking for some input...


U know I had the same kinda thought well not really....
If u could do one thing for one day and it can be anything I mean anything even if u could make the impossible possible for one day what would u do....dnt answer right away think about it


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2013)

haha^^^^.them some super fire beans..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks whodat.I'm happy. I decided to chop 1 of the kalashnikova's today. Wanted to see which strain I like better to fill my tent up before I move the rest of the clones out and get ready for my dog and other bb strains coming. I'm like a 18 year old again and don't want to wait once I get them and at the same time give them the respect I think they will deserve.Well here's whats left in my tent(besides the 2 liberty hazes that just went in to the tent)Then of course pics of the harvest.

O.K. now i'm done. Last night was the GF's last day of teaching for the summer so I made a batch of butter with all my clippings. i wanted it extremely strong so I repeated my recipe over till it was all gone then made 2 doz cookies. 1 and your done. Well she"s eating them and sleeping like a champ while I'm smoking a chicken and small piece of pork drinking corona!Great day!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

I remember when I first started coming to this thread you guy's always seem to be posting food pron. So i figure I'll post some with smoking involved to some what keep with theme.

Sorry for the multi post just buzzed early in the woods. I love my land! GF's on a cookie nap!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> U know I had the same kinda thought well not really....
> If u could do one thing for one day and it can be anything I mean anything even if u could make the impossible possible for one day what would u do....dnt answer right away think aly bout it


Spend 1 last day with stepdad the way he was Before he found out he had liver cancer and totally changed his lifestyle to try and beat it just to be bed ridden and dead in 2 months. He was my best friend.He lived life fully as a 60's hippy would till that day.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Spend 1 last day with stepdad the way he was Before he found out he had liver cancer and totally changed his lifestyle to try and beat it just to be bed ridden and dead in 2 months. He was my best friend.He lived life fully as a 60's hippy would till that day.


I would go c my grandma that is passed 15 somethin years ago miss her more each day wish she could meet her grandchild


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I remember when I first started coming to this thread you guy's always seem to be posting food pron. So i figure I'll post some with smoking involved to some what keep with theme.View attachment 2708007View attachment 2708008View attachment 2708009View attachment 2708010
> 
> Sorry for the multi post just buzzed early in the woods. I love my land! GF's on a cookie nap!


Shit looks good now I need to BBQ damit why did u do that


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Shit looks good now I need to BBQ damit why did u do that


For that reason.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I remember when I first started coming to this thread you guy's always seem to be posting food pron. So i figure I'll post some with smoking involved to some what keep with theme.View attachment 2708007View attachment 2708008View attachment 2708009View attachment 2708010
> 
> Sorry for the multi post just buzzed early in the woods. I love my land! GF's on a cookie nap!







Battle

Sorry if you dont get it... That looks sooooo good. I promise if you give me that chicken I will eat the whole thing  Iv cut way back on my meat consumption,,, only because I can no longer force myself to eat this modern mass production confined farming of sick nasty ass animals. I will destroy more chicken once it comes from my land.... I cant stop eating store bought eggs though,, I need me some eggs. Fruits and nuts for me lately. 
​




​​


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

U should stick a can of beer up that chickens ass and cook it vertical


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

*http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/how/article/get-more-thc-your-medical-marijuana-plants-using-uv-light-august-2012





Get More THC From Your Medical Marijuana Plants Using UV Light*


Posted by Mark Stone | August 27 2012 | 19003 views | Comments (2)[HR][/HR]Select ratingPoorOkayGoodGreatAwesomePoor
Okay
Good
Great
Awesome

Your rating: None Average: 4 (15 votes)






By Mark Stone
SHARE THIS STORY
1



Get Expert MedGrowing
Tips and Tricks​
*Submit this story *diggShare on Tumblr

​*Black Cherry Soda after being given a serious UV supercharge.
(Click to enlarge)*
​




Safety Note: Overexposure to ultra-violet radiation can cause skin cancer in humans.






What if I told you that increasing the potency of your favorite strains was as easy as hanging up a few 20 watt florescent lights? To good to be true? More like too true not to do. It turns out the same thing baking your skin at the beach can make prized buds swell with THC. Ultra-violet (UV) light has the power to turn a good strain into a real head-knocker.
*What Is UV Light?*

At this point you might be asking, "how is UV light different from normal light?" Even though humans can't see it, a good way to think of UV is to visualize a rainbow and pretend there is an extra color band past the blue and purple. All light is basically just waves of energy, and UV light is just like any other form of radiation. These waves wash over your plants at different frequencies (how many waves pass per second). UV light has a smaller gap between each wave than visible light, which means more waves are passing per second. This gives UV high energy, making it more like an X-ray than a radio wave.
*How Does UV Light Effect Marijuana Plants?*

But what does all this mean to your cannabis garden? To answer that, we need to investigate how UV light affects plants cells. Ultra-violet radiation, particularly UVB, has been shown to be detrimental to plant cell function. UV causes damage to plant cells in the same way it tears through your skin, eventually causing sunburn. As a result of this damage, all plants have created defenses against UV in the form of gene UVR8.
UVR8 is a protein molecule which senses UV all by itself, and then "tells" plant cells to change their behavior. Exactly how UVR8 molecules sense UV was recently discovered and is pretty interesting. UVR8 is what chemists call a "dimer." which just means that it's made of two structurally similar protein subunits. When UV light hits the two protein subunits in UVR8, their charge weakens and they break apart. To help visualize this, imagine rubbing two balloons against one another. The balloons will stick together because of a static charge. Now imagine the balloons get rained on. The water takes the static charge with it and the two balloons fly apart. In this example, the balloons are the two protein subunits and the rain is UV light cascading down on the plant cell. After the protein subunits break apart, they head to the cell nucleus to deliver their information.
*More UV Can Mean More THC*


One of these changes caused by this information is very important in your cannabis garden. UV stress stimulates cannabis' production of chemicals via the phenylpropanoid pathway, specifically malonyl-CoA and phenylalanine. Why is this important? It's important because cannabis uses malonyl-CoA to make Olivtol, which it in turn uses to make THC. Now we can see the specific pathway which cannabis uses to increase potency when exposed to UV light.
UV light is already present in your garden, but it's being blocked by the special glass your bulb is made of. Lamp manufacturers must use this type of glass by law because UV light can cause skin cancer when humans are overexposed. You wouldn't want everyone getting cancer from street lights would you? You can increase the amount of UV getting to your cannabis by mixing metal halide bulbs into your bloom room and leaving the glass off your air-cooled hoods. But a better and safer way is to buy and install cheap fluorescent UV lights.
Remember, UV light causes stress to the plant, so put the fluorescents on timers and only have them on for part of the light cycle. Having them on for fifteen minutes of every hour should do the trick. The only downside of this whole process is that yields go down slightly. The plant has to reroute resources and undergoes some physical damage from the UV. As long as you don't overdo the UV the increase in quality is well worth the decrease in yield.
*Safety Note: *Never go into your room during UV exposure times, unless you manually turn the lights off! Overexposure to ultra-violet radiation can cause skin cancer in humans.

















Can I get an AMEN!





​


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

Have fresh eggs everyday we have 8 chickens there big fuckers we feed them a shit load of.apple.scraps wonder if they will.taste like.apple lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

There is a whole 6 pack in the middle res. any time I smoke I fill it with beer or wine.

Whodat i feel you. I get most of my meat from a farm in the area and it has no hormones etc...Eggs my buddy cant give me enough. He's a old hippy that has so many chickens they are chillin in trees. weirdest thing to see.The first time he asked if I wanted some for home i just had some paper and was affraid he wanted to climb trees looking for eggs. I know chickens don't lay eggs in trees but that night?Gotto love the true original deadheads!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2013)

O.k. I won't promise but will try to make this my last post. I figure most of you have watch these grow up so here's some pics of the outside plants I started at the same time as the ones finishing now. With some others mixed in including 2 silverberry 2.0 in the black pots.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow I would shit my pants if this was me burn the whole fucking grow room.down and get carted of to a mental hospital screaming whyyyyyyy!!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yolQljY_6I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

Little long of a video but good info on lady bugs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu8owmc7Wfg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Wow I would shit my pants if this was me burn the whole fucking grow room.down and get carted of to a mental hospital screaming whyyyyyyy!!!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yolQljY_6I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I just threw up a little in my mouth.

Man, if we could move as fast as those little fekkers we'd be able to run 100mph.

Damn them mites!
Damn them all to hell!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just threw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> Man, if we could move as fast as those little fekkers we'd be able to run 100mph.
> 
> ...


Could u imagine someone smoking that or making edibles .....that's gross I wouldn't even make hash with that I would burn it all


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 21, 2013)

Smoking all that mite poop & mite carcasses, and mite eggs ... yum!
Not.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> say you're cleaning out your closet and you find 200.00 usd in an old jacket pocket.....imagine all your bills are caught up and you have enough food, gas and toys to last you a long time....if you were to buy some seeds what would you buy? ok this really didn't happen but i can afford to buy some magic beans and i'm looking for some input...


 There's no need to look any further............................................................http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php




 cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, all six beans of the Black Dynamite germ'd and are now in partycups:








And I just doused six beans of Casey Jones:


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 21, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> There's no need to look any further............................................................http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I had some freaken money. My ex wife makes sure that don't happen. Great deal. Would love to get ahold of some new beans. Guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I almost finished the back log since I have been out. O well ill try and catch up tomorrow. Have a good one every body.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 21, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Damn I wish I had some freaken money. My ex wife makes sure that don't happen. Great deal. Would love to get ahold of some new beans. Guess I'm out of luck.


If I hadn't bought my scooter last month I'd be ordering some myself.

My next window of opportunity will be the end of September.
I'm hoping we'll have found our house by then and will be moved in.
Going to build a nice little growspace in the garage as soon as the move is over.
And a couple of greenhouses in the back yard next year.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 21, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I remember when I first started coming to this thread you guy's always seem to be posting food pron. So i figure I'll post some with smoking involved to some what keep with theme.View attachment 2708007View attachment 2708008View attachment 2708009View attachment 2708010
> 
> Sorry for the multi post just buzzed early in the woods. I love my land! GF's on a cookie nap!



thats a nice feast ! keep im commin! :]

seasoned beef, and ya. done






post up


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> thats a nice feast ! keep im commin! :]
> 
> seasoned beef, and ya. done
> 
> ...


Damn bro looks so damn good. You don't want to see what I have to eat the next 2 weeks. My doctor put me on a clear liquid diet yesterday for 2 weeks. Jello, brothes and so fourth. It sucks. But if it keeps me out of the hospital. That would be great. Damn stomach problems. Take Care


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 21, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Damn bro looks so damn good. You don't want to see what I have to eat the next 2 weeks. My doctor put me on a clear liquid diet yesterday for 2 weeks. Jello, brothes and so fourth. It sucks. But if it keeps me out of the hospital. That would be great. Damn stomach problems. Take Care



dang man, hope you get that properly taken care of. 

this is why we post food pron, aint like i eat like this everyday, but im in the 600 almost everyday , love seeing our high minded danklicious food around here :] 

oh, and them babes


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

No real food pr0n for me tonight... Probably just a garlic, onion, cheese omelet.... Some cereal and browny for dessert. boring. 


But this, this is awesome. There is only one.
[video=youtube;Sv3xVOs7_No]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Sv3xVOs7_No#at=354[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

BBQ burgers with grilled onions


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Damn bro looks so damn good. You don't want to see what I have to eat the next 2 weeks. My doctor put me on a clear liquid diet yesterday for 2 weeks. Jello, brothes and so fourth. It sucks. But if it keeps me out of the hospital. That would be great. Damn stomach problems. Take Care


That sucks man hope u feel better...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


O shit I might have to do this


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> U know I had the same kinda thought well not really....
> If u could do one thing for one day and it can be anything I mean anything even if u could make the impossible possible for one day what would u do....dnt answer right away think about it


I was gonna say I wish I could fly for a day, like real fast so I could go all round the world checking stuff out. But then i read about your grandma and her meeting her grandchild, and jimmer and his stepdad and now I feel like a selfish asshole. 

But yeah... I'd probably say fly still. (truly a selfish asshole haha)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2013)

the club is so colorful and tasty! View attachment 2708713


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the club is so colorful and tasty! View attachment 2708713



niceee entrance to the heaven!

soo, i added a couple 105W cfls to illuminate a darker corner in my closet, good call? me thinks its good for the little starters :]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was gonna say I wish I could fly for a day, like real fast so I could go all round the world checking stuff out. But then i read about your grandma and her meeting her grandchild, and jimmer and his stepdad and now I feel like a selfish asshole.
> 
> But yeah... I'd probably say fly still. (truly a selfish asshole haha)


Nope dnt c it that way its ur day not mine lol fly on high as a kite


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

So at the Brouwerij yesterday I see this women walk in with a full size parrot/cockatoo on her shoulder. Nope, she didn't have a wooden leg. She's walking around the bar with it, ordering salami and nuts and stuff to go with the beer, lol. She wasn't the biggest of girls either (pixy like, with a pointy pixy like nose). The bird was pretty huge, she kept chatting to it and every now and then it would bend round and practically stick it's beak in her mouth. I guess it was chatting back You gotta love Amsterdam for some wackyness.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2013)

where are the pics?............................................ cof


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2013)

I nearly took one mate, but I just felt a bit rude so you'll just have to imagine it all...maybe I imagined it as well, I was kind of baked


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 22, 2013)

DST said:


> I nearly took one mate, but I just felt a bit rude so you'll just have to imagine it all...maybe I imagined it as well, I was kind of baked


If people are going to act like a freak you get to take pics.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

Come on, now!
Can't a lady just take her over-sized, multi-hued, feathered squawk box with wings out to a bar without being bothered, oggled and photo'd!?


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2013)

there was a girl in the queue standing to the side of the lady with the birdy. I think it took her a minute to realise, then she striked up a conversation with the Lady and at one point waved at the bird, lol. I was thinking, I wonder if a bird actually knows what a bloody wave is. But then may be this one who is obviously use to going out to bars did. It seemed very well behaved, so again, I would have still felt a bit rude taking a pic, I wouldn't take a pic of someone with their dog at the bar I don't think....ach well, it's something you don't see every day


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2013)

Da Do Pron Pron Pron, Da Do Pron Pron...
[youtube]l1nTfgUbW48[/youtube]
her names not Jill, it's deep blue....scraggily bitch!




















An unknown in the garden.....Compost Kid















Another Deep Blue, nicer pheno, not sucha scraggily bitch. Fatter webbed leaves as well. Smells like blackcurrant strepsils as well. Has a similar calyx structure though and overall flower look to it as the first one.













































Couple of gaps where dogs use to be, I've got plenty to go in just want to try and get the bloody thrips under control again the sneaky fuks.





also couple of gaps.





The boys outside:
blue pit sat leaning





og kush (kush2)





Blue Pit indi leaner





strelitzia leaf





Flowering basil







Have a nice weekend,

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

DST said:


> there was a girl in the queue standing to the side of the lady with the birdy. I think it took her a minute to realise, then she striked up a conversation with the Lady and at one point waved at the bird, lol. I was thinking, I wonder if a bird actually knows what a bloody wave is. But then may be this one who is obviously use to going out to bars did. It seemed very well behaved, so again, I would have still felt a bit rude taking a pic, I wouldn't take a pic of someone with their dog at the bar I don't think....ach well, it's something you don't see every day


Yeah, remember: I paid $300 to see Rush in concert, my seat was 3 rows from the stage, but I felt weird about bringing my camera. (seems like it would distance me from the performance & music).


Sometimes a lady with a bird on her shoulder is just a lady with a bird on her shoulder out for a relatively quiet night at the bar for a pint or two with her best friend who happens to be feathered.
Pics neither desired, nor required.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 22, 2013)

hi everybody. that was quite an exhausting catch up on the 6. the pron was nice.. in other news.. my tomato sprouts are takeing off.. looks like they like the soil. and the pond water. lemon pepper sprouts still alive. and all my weed plants are still alive! so everythings cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

Trich pR0n:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 22, 2013)

D the whole time reading about the bird I was waiting for the punch line. It sounded like a classic bar joke but never came.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

A lady with a parrot perched on her shoulder walks into a bar.
The bartender asks, "What can I get you ma'am?"
"I'll have a Long Island Iced Tea, please.", she answers.
"Can I get something for your bird?", he asks.
"No." she replies, "He's in a 12-Step program."


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> A lady with a parrot perched on her shoulder walks into a bar.
> The bartender asks, "What can I get you ma'am?"
> "I'll have a Long Island Iced Tea, please.", she answers.
> "Can I get something for your bird?", he asks.
> "No." she replies, "He's in a 12-Step program."


or....

"Can I get something for your bird?", he asks.
"Sure," she replies, "He'll just have a sprite, he's the designated driver."

Your's is better, but I wanted to take a crack at it.


----------



## zVice (Jun 22, 2013)

Haha, I was on the tube the other day and there was a guy that looked just like zach galifianakis holding a cat that looked absolutely terrified! It also had the most elaborate luxury gold chain with diamantes, all I wanted was for him to bite his pinky and then laugh like a maniac.

1 million dollars!

Tried to get a picture but he kept eyeballing me



DST said:


> So at the Brouwerij yesterday I see this women walk in with a full size parrot/cockatoo on her shoulder. Nope, she didn't have a wooden leg. She's walking around the bar with it, ordering salami and nuts and stuff to go with the beer, lol. She wasn't the biggest of girls either (pixy like, with a pointy pixy like nose). The bird was pretty huge, she kept chatting to it and every now and then it would bend round and practically stick it's beak in her mouth. I guess it was chatting back You gotta love Amsterdam for some wackyness.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> or....
> 
> "Can I get something for your bird?", he asks.
> "Sure," she replies, "He'll just have a sprite, he's the designated driver."
> ...


I like yours better than mine, jig 
That was a good one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> Haha, I was on the tube the other day and there was a guy that looked just like zach galifianakis holding a cat that looked absolutely terrified! It also had the most elaborate luxury gold chain with diamantes, all I wanted was for him to bite his pinky and then laugh like a maniac.
> 
> 1 million dollars!
> 
> Tried to get a picture but he kept eyeballing me


Dr. Evil is one of the best film characters of all time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey guys, not sure if I ever mentioned over here what I'm working on. It's not grow related so I'll keep it to a minimum. We have a baby on the way around 8 weeks or less to go. My wife works from home and we have a small house, so she needed a solution to make business calls. We decided to have me build a home office in the back yard. It's been a few months of hard work but things are looking real good these days. I'm proud of how it's coming out. Will be glad to be done and focus my energy on other hobbies I love, like keeping up with you all on the internets.



And I have seedlings going too. So far 4 confirmed females. This is the best looking one. Grape Kush:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

Going to be a nice office for Mrs. Fresh 
Looking real good!

The wife & I are now starting to consider having a home built for us, since the market is so slow in the part of town we prefer to live in.
Could buy a decent plot of land for $30k and have a home built for around 100K (or a bit more when adding in permits & fees, utilities & appliances), plus other things. We have 160k in our budget, so if nothing comes up this summer that suits us, we are going to look into it to see what it would cost for 1200-sq ft with double garage.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2013)

That's an exciting prospect. I plan on building a house someday... and now I know how to do it.  Speaking of square footage, I'm really stoked how much more space we are going to have. Our house is about 575 sq.ft. This new room is nearly 200 on it's own. It's not 1200 sq.ft. but it will feel like a mansion to us.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 22, 2013)

Jig man that's looking nice. It's a lot of hard work but very satisfying. When I built this house with me doing 75% of labor with a couple of friends here and there it cost $100k. But that was not going cheap. Solid quartz counter tops,hand scraped hardwood floors slate tile shower/2 person corner Jacuzzi tub special cedar looking sidding etc.. It's 1600sq ft. What I'm getting at is from this exp. and my vast const. knowledge you can easily have a real nice house built for you for the money you have doobiebrother. In general you can always have the exact same house built for you cheaper than buying the exact same house all ready built.Not to mention the day you close on the house after they are finished the value of the house will almost always go up over what you paid which =free equity My reasoning behind this is the builder doesn't have to finance the project it self, advertise, pay realitors, and intrest on loans, property taxes etc...It's a win win


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

DST said:


> I nearly took one mate, but I just felt a bit rude so you'll just have to imagine it all...maybe I imagined it as well, I was kind of baked



people like that love the attention I think... She prob would have been delighted to let you get a picture. I also see some "interesting" stuff in my city... Strange thangs happen below sea level 



jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, not sure if I ever mentioned over here what I'm working on. It's not grow related so I'll keep it to a minimum. We have a baby on the way around 8 weeks or less to go. My wife works from home and we have a small house, so she needed a solution to make business calls. We decided to have me build a home office in the back yard. It's been a few months of hard work but things are looking real good these days. I'm proud of how it's coming out. Will be glad to be done and focus my energy on other hobbies I love, like keeping up with you all on the internets.
> 
> View attachment 2708965View attachment 2708966View attachment 2708967View attachment 2708969View attachment 2708971View attachment 2708976View attachment 2708985
> 
> ...



The project is looking REALY nice bro  and the yins seem to be doing good too! Now that you know how good it feels to build cool shit,, what are you going to do when its done?  



DoobieBrother said:


> Trich pR0n:




Mmmmmmmmm that trich pron is awesome doobie 

Just started the vid... shot in the dark Im guessing its worth seeing  If not yall can take me out back and flog me. I know Iv read some really good articles on this in my day but cant seem to find them.
Anyway....

Edit:
Im about half way and YES def take a peek at this!
Ps: I was about to PM links and info to limpdick to show him the light,,,, people acting like that will be in the dark until they are ready.... and yes I can let little things bother me for long periods of time.


[video=youtube;lfiI78uN3Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfiI78uN3Ks[/video]



I hope everyone is having a good weekend  I enjoyed some whisky last night but not too much so Im feeling good  gonna be busting my ass here in a few,, I gots some shit that needs gettin done.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 22, 2013)

a pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel stuck out of his crotch and when the bartender asks why he has a steering wheel the pirate replies "it's driving me nuts." ..............who needs a bird? ...............cof


----------



## james2500 (Jun 22, 2013)

a baby seal walks into a club


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey guys quick question: What is the "max" and 'min" RH for our plants? I ask because I think I am going to start another project and the RH is critical for my project. I have been monitoring my RH as of late and only getting around 50. The project is growing shrooms. I am hoping and can do all in my closet. My veg and flower are both "sealed" so I think I will as long as there is no conflict between the two (pot and shrooms). Thanks for the help.


----------



## zVice (Jun 22, 2013)

A dyslexic man walks into a bra...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> people like that love the attention I think... She prob would have been delighted to let you get a picture. I also see some "interesting" stuff in my city... Strange thangs happen below sea level
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that vid last year (or year before?) when the subject of using UV reptile lights during flowering was brought up. Very cool vid.

I suppose if using an enclosed light hood (using regular glass instead of quartz glass) or a cooltube would reduce (eliminate?) the UV-A emitted by a mH bulb (much will be blocked by the borosilicate glass, but some gets through), but I've been running an open hood for a year now, and this is my 2nd run using mH from start to finish.
When I put my eyeglasses under an HPS bulb the "Transitions" (auto-tinting) lenses barely darken.
When held under an mH bulb they darken about 1/2 as much (maybe less, like 33% darkened) as they do when in sunlight.
They only darken when exposed to UV-A, so there is a bit coming out of the mH bulb.
And I have noticed more frostiness, and more secretions from the trichomes, and they develop earlier in flowering, too.
It seems to make them secrete enough to burst, coat the leaves & calyxes, and then keep secreting until harvest time.
That being said, I'm sure some of the THC is converted to CBD, which is fine by me as it helps with insomnia, and I like a bit of couchiness in my toke.

Plus, the others who experimented with the reptile lights have noted a similar increase in secretions.
I won't be adding any reptile lights, but I will keep running bare bulbs (15% of the light is blocked even when using quartz glass, and more is blocked using regular glass on our hoods), and I'm liking the effects of the mH, and will run it like that until I have a dual-bulb, mH/HPS setup running in my flowering space.
Anyways, I like the guy in the vid.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah I thought the guy was pretty cool to. I'll be watching more of his vids later. I actually have a reptile light for this purpose and I was running it for a few hrs every day when I had it going. I need to hook it back up but its kinda awkward getting it to cover much canopy space. I have a tube like one (like a t8 cfl bulb) I may get a different kind later on to get better coverage.


edit: are you noticing any change in odors?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd have to say they smell a little more pungent, but then I'm near my grow box about 16 to 18 hours a day, since it's above my computer, and my nose might be less sensitive to it because of that.
My wife says they stink, and when I'm away for a while and walk through the front door (opposite side of the apartment) I can smell it (keep in mind that my exhaust setup isolates the growbox from the apartment so most odors are sucked out of the box and blown out the window duct).
So not too sure if the smells/essential oils have increased or not, but they sure haven't decreased.

Well, it's nap time for me.
Been awake all night again and I'm fighting the yawns & watery eyes.
Will be back on in a few hours.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 22, 2013)

Few shots of some flowers


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's a chart I saved once. Can't say how on point it is, but here it is for your evaluation.

View attachment 2709285


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jig. This will help. 


Well even if it is close my RH is way to low for either.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Trich pR0n



im soooooo jealous, thank you for sharing!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 22, 2013)

Man what a boring Sat. I get to play taxi all weekend for my son and daughter so they can get back and forth to work. So here i sit on the net and nothing is jumping out at me. I cant even smoke yet as I will be leaving in a few to pick up my son. You know there is only so much research and what not you can do before you go brain dead. The good news is after i pick up my son I have a bowl of Casey waiting for me. Again thanks goes out to the fairy.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking great jig! I see your little window over there, got you a lil hiding spot there? lol

Hello 6 hope everyone is having a good weekend, I know I am. Just busy as hell gotta get everything packed up for the big move, it's going to be nice to have a house that isn't falling apart.

We have 3 more confirmed females! 

Oh and 5 more clones took root!

Have a good day 6!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 22, 2013)

WEEEEEE!!!!! great saturday so far my 600 bud and budettes.....i went to the post office and i got my skywalker/kush seeds AND the part to my vaporizer (wand)...first i toke up then open the package....since using a vape i really dont like smoking out of my pipe anymore, cough too much and i seem to get higher with the vape...good day for jimi


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply doobie.



Guy from supersize me works undercover for harborside, on cnn <<< that part concerns me. They already rigged a driving while stoned "report" either them or fox I dont remember or care. They got a bunch of people high and had them drive in a simulator... What they didnt mention was it was an 18 wheeler simulator for people training to drive one and none of the people they chose to participate had driven any kind of large truck before. Then reported how dangerous they were because they were stoned... Makes me sick.


http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/06/21/cnns-morgan-spurlock-works-at-harborside-health-center-for-inside-man/



I think I found another site to add to the fav list 
http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/




First US industrial hemp crop planted in 60 years~ Colorado.
http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/05/13/suck-it-prohibition-first-major-hemp-crop-in-60-years-planted-in-colorado/






I may not be a smart man, but by the looks of this here graph things are about to change.... Soon enough brothers and sisters.









Alright I'll stop after this. The more I dig into this site the more I like it.

&#8220;Los Angeles City Councilmember Bill Rosendahl announced today the news he received from his oncologist, Dr Melani Shaum, that his cancer is officially in remission,&#8221;

[video=youtube;_MNX70BTwDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_MNX70BTwDM#at=93[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2013)

Shes up to my nipples now.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2013)

Everyone got topped again so other than the 2 fim fuckups they'll have 4 plus tops each. Ill veg them till the new nodes are established, prolly 2 more weeks.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 22, 2013)

Doesn't anyone give a good oldfashion firm handshake anymore seems as the last few people I've met want.to.slap my hand and bump knuckles and shit sorry to any who do this but fuck just shake my hand Dammit


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

LMFAO 



You can tell allot about someone by their handshake. 



I must admit,,,, this is all I saw at first lol
"Doesn't anyone give a good old fashioned anymore?"



Edit: I pride myself on my perfect handshake  not too firm, but you know I mean business.... Gots to have some eye contact as well.


----------



## Hotsause (Jun 22, 2013)

Whats happenin 6ers I am trying a few of my strains outdoors cant wait to see the results but im not expecting much without more cross breeding down the line but a test is always good Heres Querkle x Flo G = Flurkle and Flo Scout Cookies which is GSC x Flo G


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

Exciting times HS! Long time no see bro. Sorry I missed you at the cup,,, I was kinda high and forgot you lived there still  Next year? 
I also started some more beans of my own  popping out right now!




Keep living everyone... Just because your alive does not mean your living... Remember what a gift this life of ours is.







I haven't heard this song in a long time but it just came to mind.... Its funny how the right song at the right time can have such a powerfull impact.
anyway.
[video=youtube;SiBh_JinGbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiBh_JinGbE[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2013)

friend was djing at a hiphopaloola bar tonight, and lmao, if some gansta mofo didn't loose his phone, then he promptly stopped my mate playing music to announce he was going to shoot someone if he didn't get his phone back, haha, too funny. cup of tea for this gansta with a biscuit to dip in, lol....not to mention a bedybybongo


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

Thats too bad D. Maybe something to do with how big dat moon is tonight.... biggest its gonna be in 2013 check it out yall!





Part of me says thats when the crowd should beat his ass and throw him out.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 22, 2013)

Guns are for pussies that can't take a beating


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 22, 2013)

Usually little people try to squash my hand in some sort of weird show of dominance. I usually just let them as I stare at them like they are insane, knowing I could crush every bone in their hand.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

No evil laugh?


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 23, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Just fixed my damn computer. Not sure what happened. Had to factory reboot everything. Anyways here's some pics from tonight my Purple Cookie Monster. Looking super dank and frosty. Hope you enjoy.View attachment 2710111View attachment 2710112


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2013)

Partycup pR0n:

*six cups in front have Casey Jones in them, and the rearward six partycups have Black Dynamite:







Will be selecting six more s33ds from a different strain today to germinate and plant ASAP.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 23, 2013)

Whodat I love the hand shake comment. My pops always said the samething. The weather man said at 7:30 this morning is the exact time the moon will be the largest in my area. Got my girls last night now am taking them to an amusement park for getting straight A's for the whole year. It's suppose to be $25 a marking period but after 3-4 years of that this year I made a deal that I benefit from to such as season passes for the place in the region. That way they can go with their friends whenever with out their mom or me paying. It's sad I all ready told my 14 year old she's going to have to help me in my English class. i'm sure I don't have to explain that to you guys. Peace and have a good time. Off to smoke some jack before I hit the road.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2013)

Decided on germing some Platinum Bubba x O.G. Kush:


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello. Wake up ya dummies.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2013)

What up peeps. I see you HydroGP. 

Got a little too high last night and fell asleep in the bath for a long time. I think Rolling Stone are going to do an article on the fast times around the jig household.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2013)

Did u get all wrinkled jiggy? I so miss having a nice deep hot bath, bloody eco baths dunt get ya boz wet ffs lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey ppls.. Makig me a good roud of bho from my pure kush. Still smells like the most nastiest ive ever had my nose on. Hope the bho turns out better.
The extraction might have been one of my best. Never seen bho flow out like that thick gold other than youtube vids.
Do you burn witches on a fire today? We do  Sankt Hans today


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2013)

Been a busy weekend getting super baked and not being arsed to take photos, no decent weed left so canny shitty night unless a buy tiny bag blueberry that last 5 mins but 2 weeks today is the 56 day mark for my blueberry and ok to be coming down mostly to smoke a think till my next lot is done


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 23, 2013)

Lets stop a minute and praise bathtubs. Damn i love it.
What up Jiggy! Hope all is well. Enjoying Sunday to the fullest righ now. Hope you are to.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm about to smoke some more and go back to sleep. It's just 6:30 am here. No time to be awake on a sunday! haha

Yeah, west... I was shriveled like a california raisin. 

[youtube]pM2OK_JaJ9I[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

I use the echo baths to hold my babies...




Im not much of a bath person, some think Im weird because of it... I like swimming, I cant swim in a tub without splashing water everywhere.

Time for a big ass omelet (didn't have one for din the other night)... Is 6 eggs a whole onion and half a garlic too much? No, no its not.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good morning 6! 

I see some of you are up bright n early, glad to see you didn't drown jig lol.

Nice lil ones whodat, oh and I check this morning before lights out and I think we have another female!

Have a great Sunday 6, I'm taking the boys fishing


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;yhq6ZHrFgic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=yhq6ZHrFgic[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2013)

Fawk you guys type alot. Cant keep up with it. 

Whodat- the dub track remakes are awesome albums. Ive been listenting to them for awhile, and didnt know about the lonely hearts club band redo...or redub.

I agree with jig on surfing. Im pretty snappy on a skate or snow board. Not so hot at surfing, but I love it anyway. Longboards are fun, like riding in a limo is fun. A 6 footer is like driving a lotus elise, just depends on if you want to drive or just go for a ride.

Ive got my greenhouse up, and its got some ladies in there. The little ones are going back inside today to veg for a month or two. I plan on harvesting in late october and dropping a new set in there right after. Should be cool to see snow on the ground with plants inside.

Glad to see it still cool in the 600 pool.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2013)

shazam


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 23, 2013)

Damn that's some bad dirt for growing. Looks like growing in the infield of a baseball diamond.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2013)

.......didnt know that baseball dirt consisted of 20 percent perlite......thanks for your input, but I know a thing or two.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2013)

This was last years harvest. Same soil, almost no perlite. Pulled 3 elbows off each banana og, inches below 10 feet tall. Jig and Dez helped trim and smoke it. Just another outdoor grow for this dirty hippy.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 23, 2013)

I never insulted your growing. I stated a subjective observation that I think most people would agree with. I happen to live where I can put a plant in the ground, don't have to water, use nutes, or add anything to the soil. It's probably the best soil in the country. I never said you sucked at growing or anything, just saying what popped in my head, and I'm sure a lot of other peoples heads... Honestly I wasn't talking about the soil in your pots, just the stuff around it. I have no idea what is in your pots obviously.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2013)

The 'stuff' around it is all good soil too.  It's a greenhouse full of love. Like a giant grow bed. If this is 'bad' soil to grow in... I'll take it.

Better pic from last year.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey question about plants. When the fuck are my seedlings going to show sex? I've had them in 12/12 for what seems like at least a month. Half of them are nearly making buds, yet there are a few that wont show their parts. Should I just kick everything into 18 hours light to get things vegging, and hope they are fems or what. Some of these seedlings are going to be ready for harvest soon lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

I beg to differ.... I also noticed all the perlite. And to suggest someone who obviously put enough effort into the grow (greenhouse, started plants, perlite, ect..) may be insulting to consider they completely overlooked using proper medium. May "whats in your soil you got there?" would have been fine.





​


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey question about plants. When the fuck are my seedlings going to show sex? I've had them in 12/12 for what seems like at least a month. Half of them are nearly making buds, yet there are a few that wont show their parts. Should I just kick everything into 18 hours light to get things vegging, and hope they are fems or what. Some of these seedlings are going to be ready for harvest soon lol.


So am I correct... U send ur seedlings to a 12/12 to sex then what u just flower from there or u revedge them.
Just wondering see a few people do this I've always kept them in vedge till the show then clone and select pheno from there


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2013)

I popped a bunch of seeds and put them into 12/12 right away. They have been there for a few weeks. I'm trying to see if they are girls. When I find out if they are girls I'll re-veg them to get bigger than the 2" they are now. Then yeah, I'll flower them again someday. Probably around OCT at this rate.

But I don't know what I'm doing... so I don't know if this is the right way to do things really. Total seed noob over here.

EDIT: And I don't know anything about selecting phenos or whatever. It's amazing how little I know about growing... while still knowing all I know about growing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The 'stuff' around it is all good soil too.  It's a greenhouse full of love. Like a giant grow bed. If this is 'bad' soil to grow in... I'll take it.
> 
> Better pic from last year.
> 
> View attachment 2710543


Is that the doggie? 


jigfresh said:


> Hey question about plants. When the fuck are my seedlings going to show sex? I've had them in 12/12 for what seems like at least a month. Half of them are nearly making buds, yet there are a few that wont show their parts. Should I just kick everything into 18 hours light to get things vegging, and hope they are fems or what. Some of these seedlings are going to be ready for harvest soon lol.


I think it would have been better to veg them some before sexing. Sexing from seed seems like it really slows things down, then you gotta revert them back to veg after weeks of flower,, thats gonna slow it down even more.

I veg from seed (actually been doing some 16/8 ) until they get 7" tall, flip to 12/12 it usually takes a week to show and then put back into veg for whatever amount of time. 
my .2c


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2013)

So is that 1 vote to put them into 18 or whatever hours? I don't think this is working very well.

And yeah.. that's a big puppy dog there. Cola's bigger than the biggest plants I've grown (except the casey jones i suppose)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> So am I correct... U send ur seedlings to a 12/12 to sex then what u just flower from there or u revedge them.
> Just wondering see a few people do this I've always kept them in vedge till the show then clone and select pheno from there



I would like to do that but I cant swing it these days. I wanna get rid of males asap.


edit: yeah I would veg them out,,, the time is already gone though.... When in doubt pop more beans


----------



## supchaka (Jun 23, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Guns are for pussies that can't take a beating


Lol I'm hearing a dying man say this while he's lying in his growing pool of blood.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I beg to differ.... I also noticed all the perlite. And to suggest someone who obviously put enough effort into the grow (greenhouse, started plants, perlite, ect..) may be insulting to consider they completely overlooked using proper medium. May "whats in your soil you got there?" would have been fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK. Maybe we just come from different parts of the planet. I've honestly never seen dirt like that. It looks like straight up desert land. Maybe we're just spoiled with the sort of soil we have around here.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Lol I'm hearing a dying man say this while he's lying in his growing pool of blood.


Hell I would rather lay in a pool of my own blood than be a vagina with a gun dnt get me wrong I I have guns and if my family in danger I will use them but when people pull.a gun in a fight to me is pussy shit either get ur ass beat and learn from it or take a beating and be stronger I've had my fair share of ass whoopins ...and I have gave my share havnt had to fight in years last fight I got into the tried to press charges on me for hospital bills but since I wasn't the one who initiated the fight charges got dropped


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would like to do that but I cant swing it these days. I wanna get rid of males asap.
> 
> 
> edit: yeah I would veg them out,,, the time is already gone though.... When in doubt pop more beans


That's how I was taught so that's how I do it males usually show sex first for me first....I know people who take a clone from the seed plant and flower that to tell sex but I agree ur going to have a longer procces flowering then reveding I would think I've never revedged. Anything ....but I am doing my first revedge now on a violator kush


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm about to do my first reveg too.  Good company.

EDIT: Girls are:
J-1 x GPD (?)
OG Kush (parent of the dog)
Grape Kush
Plushberry x Purple Kush x GSOG
Psycho Killer (breeders boutique)


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm about to do my first reveg too.  Good company.


She is just starting to show signs I guess the tips are growing taller and shooting out on blade leafs


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> IDK. Maybe we just come from different parts of the planet. I've honestly never seen dirt like that. It looks like straight up desert land. Maybe we're just spoiled with the sort of soil we have around here.



Iv been to lots of mlb and AAA minors games all over the country (us),,, every field Iv been to has the red dirt. Some prob even import it from the southern US idk. Its red because of the high iron content in the soil.
I dont know what to tell you.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2013)

Horned- We come from different growing styles. You like a soil that does it all for you. I built this greenhouse looking for a grow that will be controlled in every aspect by myself. The panels can be replaced with screen to adjust temps. I will have a misting system to bump up the rh a little. The lid will support lights to control veg/flower. An electric heater will keep temps up in winter. As for the soil, its mostly perlite and desert sand. I add nutes and teas to this well draining soil, and it allows me to fine tune each plant. Look back at my outdoor grows from 2009-2011, and you will see what I think is the best grow spot in southern california....to claim the country seems a bit extreme. Had great soil that held moisture, but would drain well. The southwest facing slope was at the same level as a water table for a lake on the other side of the moutain. Just dug out my ponds, and they filled up with awesome water, just had to add fish and it was tits. Its still viewable from google maps, I guess they havent updated this area. I dont get how you think saying im growing with baseball field dirt isnt talking ish. But to each his own.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2013)

Jig helped dig out the pond on the right. Used a backhoe for the other one. The pond on the left was just for back up towards the end of the year when plants got over 5 gallons a day. Deer grass field held alot of ticks, thats my ONLY complaint about the spot. Really nice wind break on the sw side.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 23, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> View attachment 2710651
> 
> Jig helped dig out the pond on the right. Used a backhoe for the other one. The pond on the left was just for back up towards the end of the year when plants got over 5 gallons a day. Deer grass field held alot of ticks, thats my ONLY complaint about the spot. Really nice wind break on the sw side.


Nice setup by the way u have a voice mail lol I hate those dam things people ramble on like there talking to a person please just state the nature of the call and ur number I will get back to u maybe.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 23, 2013)

My voicemail specifically says "leave a brief message".

Edit: and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 23, 2013)

[h=1]Square roots: Plants are good at math[/h]





Reuters Photo. 'The capacity to perform arithmetic calculation is vital for plant growth and productivity,' John Innes Center metabolic biologist Alison Smith said. 





9 hr ago By Reuters  
 









To survive at night when there's no sunlight, plants calculate their reserves of starch and consult their internal clocks, according to new research.

LONDON  Plants do complex arithmetic calculations to make sure they have enough food to get them through the night, new research published in journal eLife shows.
Scientists at the John Innes Center in Norwich, England, said plants adjust their rate of starch consumption to prevent starvation during the night when they are unable to feed themselves with energy from the sun.
They can even compensate for an unexpected early night.
"This is the first concrete example in a fundamental biological process of such a sophisticated arithmetic calculation," mathematical modeler Martin Howard of John Innes Center said.
During the night, mechanisms inside the leaf measure the size of the starch store and estimate the length of time until dawn. Information about time comes from an internal clock, similar to the human body clock.
"The capacity to perform arithmetic calculation is vital for plant growth and productivity," JIC metabolic biologist Alison Smith said.
"Understanding how plants continue to grow in the dark could help unlock new ways to boost crop yield."...................cof


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning people...Just woke up to a 41 degree morning...
[video=youtube;im9XuJJXylw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im9XuJJXylw[/video]
Posted this in another thread but thought id share the love. My 4 year old is jumpin all over on the couch to this..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2013)

when I watch old movies & vids where people are playing their instruments in the band, all I can think of is how I'd love to have some of that vintage equipment.
All those guitars & basses from the late 50's & early 60's get me chubbed & feeling randy.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Almost finished with my sog room. I have the reservoir down in the basement, but the pumps aren't big enough to get the nutes upstairs. I'll have to order them tomorrow, and get them on Tuesday. 3x600. I still need to figure out an A/C situation in the next 2 weeks, but think I have something that will work for a while anyway.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd put something under those ballasts in case of a water leak/ flood.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 24, 2013)

3 weeks to harvest 
Getting lots of Bluecheese smell in the room, even though I'm growing Cheese.
But I don't mind that, love me some BC.

[video=youtube;-h0dTGxqkMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h0dTGxqkMc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2013)

Some morning frost:


----------



## james2500 (Jun 24, 2013)

well here is my closet full of plants.....not too exciting, just flipped a couple days ago
View attachment 2711524View attachment 2711527


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2013)

Cannabis plants are ALWAYS exciting!



And love those Sativa-dominant leaves!

_*EDIT:

My next post is my 4,000th post, so I'm going to disappear for a day to record a bass cover vid so it will be my 4,000th post.
I'll be lurking, but will post again later today, or tonight, depending on how smoothly it all goes.
*_


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jun 24, 2013)

*I am going from* 150w *to * 600w *Muahahahahahah! I hope the difference is noticeable. *jk


----------



## james2500 (Jun 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cannabis plants are ALWAYS exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that one plant, is a Liberty Haze, the first 2 pix are my 2 LH's that one sat dom is getting supercropped tonight


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd put something under those ballasts in case of a water leak/ flood.


Yeah, ideally they would be above everything. I'm still figuring out the ergonomics of the room. It's a very small room, so it's very snug and I'm hoping I don't screw up the A/C issue too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

Are those 3x3 tables horn?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 24, 2013)

about to flip my light to 12/12 on a fems dog and dpq c2 clone. was great to smoke some blue pit this morning, got dog jard up too. glad i got bp in the ground. really does great outdoors, and smelly cherry, as i gave clones to freinds of smelly, and those fukers are big! got a seed of smelly in the ground too. still need a dog? hope, all's, well with you guys.
wil be sowing some more bb gear too. more blue pits, 
deep psychosis. and will let you guys know what else..


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2013)

My ballasts sat on the floor for a long time, even though I know better, lol. I do have them sitting on blocks now, finally. They were sitting on the concrete floor two feet or so from a 30gal reservoir that could have caused me mucho problems had the res decided to fail. There's a small barrier between them now and each ballast is on a stack of two 6x18 cinder blocks for safety. The barrier won't stop any water but will slow it down so nothing splashes on the ballasts.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are those 3x3 tables horn?


Yeah, pretty much. I think more like 39/39 or something.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jun 24, 2013)

6 likes Oo. Everyone is so nice on this thread .. Cant wait to post some 600w results.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

I saw all the pr0n this morning and could bring myself to post a post without posting pr0n.


UVBizzle




I may start back soaking seeds before I plant now, about a third of these lil fukers arnt up... that been about the norm around here,,, then again some strains came up 100%, whatever its note like s33ds are in short supply around here.



Yins getting stanky. 


MVK


----------



## james2500 (Jun 24, 2013)

HighLife4Me said:


> 6 likes Oo. Everyone is so nice on this thread .. Cant wait to post some 600w results.


so what are you gonna run?
My grow at the mo is a real mix of strains, they took a long time to recover from transplant, like a month, it may have been a bad bag of light warrior, dunno, but i let them be, just light feeding and water and now i'm gonna flip em all, including 9 clones I have in 1 gal pots....keep folding over the tall ones.....this grow i never have bonded with the girls, my skywalker/kush beans are in the fridge just waiting to go......


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I think more like 39/39 or something.


That's what they looked like to me. I love my sog setup. 

How much are you hoping to pull from 3 tables?


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jun 24, 2013)

james2500 said:


> so what are you gonna run?
> My grow at the mo is a real mix of strains, they took a long time to recover from transplant, like a month, it may have been a bad bag of light warrior, dunno, but i let them be, just light feeding and water and now i'm gonna flip em all, including 9 clones I have in 1 gal pots....keep folding over the tall ones.....this grow i never have bonded with the girls, my skywalker/kush beans are in the fridge just waiting to go......


Have a GHS Kalashnikova at day 30 flowering atm in the flower box. I have another Kalashnikova almost done vegging along with a Exodus Cheese and Big Bang from GHS, and a Bubble Bud from Black Skull. I can fit six 5gal buckets in my grow box. Cant wait for that 600w to get here. Got it from amazon, ordered it last night will be here on wednesday... Got a bunch of other strains on the way from tude also.. Gonna be a strain whore for awhile till i start breeding or find something i really like growing.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I saw all the pr0n this morning and could bring myself to post a post without posting pr0n.
> 
> 
> UVBizzle
> ...


nice, looks like an army of pot plants


----------



## Beasie (Jun 24, 2013)

Some pics of my babies under 2 600w mh/hps 
View attachment 2711698View attachment 2711699View attachment 2711700View attachment 2711701View attachment 2711702View attachment 2711703


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet going beasie  Two things I think would greatly improve your garden. 1~ get some white on those surfaces. 2~ Get a decent canopy going. From what I can see the plants look happy so thats 90% of it right there  now to increase your yields substantially using the same amount of electricity you can either do more plants or bigger plants but a combination of the two would be best imo  

my 2c


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 24, 2013)

James2500 I have 2 liberty hazes I just put into flower myself. I've topped them a bunch. It'll be nice to have a comparison to go by.

Highlife I just harvested 1 kalashnikova have 1 more to harvest this week and they have a good nasty smell. I can't wait to try later this week when it dryes a little more. I have about ten clones outside and one 6 ft tall that's been veg. since Feb.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's what they looked like to me. I love my sog setup.
> 
> How much are you hoping to pull from 3 tables?


When it's all dialed in I hope to get 3lbs. I let them stretch too much, but I've been waiting for supplies so there wasn't much I could do... Oh well. I have another 400w setup in the basement for vegging. May swap a 600 in there soon though. One of my ballasts broke so I need to send it out, so whenever I get it back. It should be pumping out every 2 months though  

It's taken me a while to get back on track. I was running a big tent, and it was just too much of a pain in the ass. So back to sog.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> When it's all dialed in I hope to get 3lbs. I let them stretch too much, but I've been waiting for supplies so there wasn't much I could do... Oh well. I have another 400w setup in the basement for vegging. May swap a 600 in there soon though. One of my ballasts broke so I need to send it out, so whenever I get it back. It should be pumping out every 2 months though
> 
> It's taken me a while to get back on track. I was running a big tent, and it was just too much of a pain in the ass. So back to sog.


So a lb a table then, very obtainable. I do 30-40 clones in my sog tent and get anywhere from 1-1.6lb per time.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So a lb a table then, very obtainable. I do 30-40 clones in my sog tent and get anywhere from 1-1.6lb per time.


Under 600s? How big do you let them get? Do you run single cola or what?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2013)

I pull 6 oz off a table like its the thing to do


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So a lb a table then, very obtainable. I do 30-40 clones in my sog tent and get anywhere from 1-1.6lb per time.


What size pots what's ur tent size


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello echo echo anyone out there place is ghost town tonight


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 24, 2013)

sure is! man! it never stops, big ass bee hive by my grow on/in my neighbors house. because the side panal shit is eroded and warped. eeek. shit looks scary. I told them, wonder if they're going to do shit about it. iforgot witch one of you guys is allergic to bees but you wouldent want to have anything to do with my grow at the moment.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 24, 2013)

I am allergic as fuck like take me to the er allergic but I've never mentioned that 
Here's some usless facts I have to call bs on #33


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

​


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 24, 2013)

Few more pics then off to go smoke.a few joints and go to bed


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;iU64c0_nZ7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=iU64c0_nZ7E[/video]
dslfnsdlfkn


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2013)

Monday monday monday. 

[youtube]nQzni6JZuGw[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Monday monday monday.
> 
> [youtube]nQzni6JZuGw[/youtube]



Oh shit thats awesome!

edit: yeah, hilarious.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2013)

Compliments of the wife. Well she didn't make it, but she found it. I laughed pretty damn hard.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

I wanted to quote so many of them lol just too many! I think the cover pic with AP, Oooo0o0o I get a peanut?!?! lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;7rDdMlKV2Mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rDdMlKV2Mg&amp;list=PL10F84CD9A891AA74&amp;index= 1[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;zk6gOeggViw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk6gOeggViw&amp;list=PL10F84CD9A891AA74[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Under 600s? How big do you let them get? Do you run single cola or what?


Yes under 600's, as soon as they have decent roots I put them in their final pot for 3-5 days while they adjust to their new and final home and then flip. 

Oh and yes I do single colas most of the time, just depends on what strain I'm running. Lately I've been running fire og kush and I've really liked it, it's super quick to take root and easy as hell to clone. 



method2mymadness said:


> What size pots what's ur tent size


They are 7 liter, almost 2 gallon. They are taller then wide which allows me to fit more inside my tent which is 4x4x8. It's a full fucking house at flower. 

I average anywhere from 14-21g per plant. I do this all under 1 6 with Maverick Sun Superwide hood and digiulux 600hps and 3 fans and cool air intake.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes under 600's, as soon as they have decent roots I put them in their final pot for 3-5 days while they adjust to their new and final home and then flip.
> 
> Oh and yes I do single colas most of the time, just depends on what strain I'm running. Lately I've been running fire og kush and I've really liked it, it's super quick to take root and easy as hell to clone.
> 
> ...


Your clone pellets look bigger than the ones that come with the 72 burpee kit. Are you using the 72 kit with different pellets or something? I went to walmart and couldn't find anything there.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Your clone pellets look bigger than the ones that come with the 72 burpee kit. Are you using the 72 kit with different pellets or something? I went to walmart and couldn't find anything there.


Yea I'm using the 72 tray with different pellets. I get them from my local nursery but here you can get them from amazon to.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AAH29SO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Or you can buy the 11$ burpee 25 cell self watering one and use those pellets.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

[youtube]d5i3F0YnkP0[/youtube]

1:32, take a listen


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm using the 72 tray with different pellets. I get them from my local nursery but here you can get them from amazon to.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AAH29SO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Or you can buy the 11$ burpee 25 cell self watering one and use those pellets.


Are you using a different tray too? I just want to do it like you haha. I'm not good at cloning unfortunately. I need to be to reach my full potential.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Are you using a different tray too? I just want to do it like you haha. I'm not good at cloning unfortunately. I need to be to reach my full potential.


Yea, but I use 3 different ones, I have the 72 cell, 2 25 cells and 1 34 cell one. 

You can get this one from jiffy to.







Really anything that has a watering mat and allows you to put the pellets on the mat and a dome to put over it. Oh and some shultz rooting powder. That's all you need bro.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't understand how the plugs absorb water through the plastic tray though...?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 24, 2013)

capillary action


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't understand how the plugs absorb water through the plastic tray though...?


The plugs sit right on the mat and the mat folds down into the water and slowly allows water into the plugs.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> The plugs sit right on the mat and the mat folds down into the water and slowly allows water into the plugs.


so you don't use a plastic tray in between the mat and the plugs?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> so you don't use a plastic tray in between the mat and the plugs?


Nope I sure don't, I find it also helps with the humidity and I don't even need a heat mat. 

Here's some roots after 6 days in the cloner.

3 different strains, blue pit, skxdb, and fire og kush all at 6 days.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2013)

That's crazy. What's the air temperature in the room you're cloning them in? Those are cocoa pellets, and not peat pellets right?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I'm using the 72 tray with different pellets. I get them from my local nursery but here you can get them from amazon to.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AAH29SO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Or you can buy the 11$ burpee 25 cell self watering one and use those pellets.


No Joy:


> Currently unavailable.
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.


Oh well. I will use the burpee units I suppose.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's crazy. What's the air temperature in the room you're cloning them in? Those are cocoa pellets, and not peat pellets right?


Yea that's exactly what I thought when I figured out how simple this was lol. It's appx 80 in there giver take a few degees either way depending on time of day and yes they are cocoa pellets not peat. Do not use peat pellets!



Javadog said:


> No Joy:
> 
> 
> Oh well. I will use the burpee units I suppose.
> ...


Don't worry they will get them back in or someone else will.

Here's a lil secret, any coco pellet will work guys


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well guys I'm headed off to bed, if you have more questions I'll answer them tomorrow. Have a good night guys!!

I leave you with this...

[youtube]6QXioouB5Jw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

Night night Giggles, oh, do you like use like holy water for your clones like? lol. there some magic in that there water there is! Funny, I thought the burpee video kind of explained it all but obviously not.......


----------



## budolskie (Jun 25, 2013)

well busy updating my perpetual if you guys fancy a look the link is in my sig


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2013)

DST said:


> Night night Giggles, oh, do you like use like holy water for your clones like? lol. there some magic in that there water there is! Funny, I thought the burpee video kind of explained it all but obviously not.......


He doesn't do it like the video.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2013)

What's up 600 started my new job as a cabinet maker yesterday. 10 hour days but I love doing it so its great. Just wanted to check in I'm not gone just getting situated down here. Hope be ready to start my journal soon. Anyway have a good one off to work now.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooooooooh yes he doooooooeeeeeees! lol.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> He doesn't do it like the video.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2013)

Just wow... Some people out there...

" If God wanted us to be marijuana smokers he would have attached a big weed cigar on to our mouths when he made us. So many people abuse these drugs and then wonder why the suffer from diseases and lung cancer when they reach middle age."


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

If God wanted us to be douche bags....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2013)

DST said:


> If God wanted us to be douche bags....


...he's make little nozzle things in the middle of our tummies... kinda like belly buttons... oh, hey... I guess we are all douche bags.

What up DST? How's it going? We almost went in to the hospital again last night. It's like a nonstop party around here. Are we gonna have a baby, are we not, what the hell is going on. haha I'll have grey hairs before the little one is even here.

Supposed to hit 95 (35 c) here on friday. While that is a bit nuts, we are at 5,000 feet. The folks down the hill are looking at 115 (46 c). Yikes.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2013)

115 is no joke, damn


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2013)

This ain't where I live, but it's close enough. The low for the night is 88. That's crazy. 119 is celsius is 48.3. And to make things more odd... I could see my breath at 3pm yesterday it was so cold.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2013)

damn 45 is nuckin futz. 

jiggy, the first one usually runs over man, or so i hear.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2013)

hence the old ass "and your still late" jokes i get from my parents


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2013)

Where is that!?!?! The sun?


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well in texas it is 100+ everyday from here on out. Summer is here................


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2013)

This is our second actually, third if you count a miscarriage, so people think we will probably be early. We lost our little boy in 2010.  But we're ready for little girl in 2013!

And that is Coachella, CA. Anyone want to go to a concert, lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2013)

But can I hang it vertically?  
[video=youtube;fsFmYsNyZGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsFmYsNyZGc[/video]


One day I'll have the funds to fuk with all this different stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2013)

Dont get sucked in whodat........
[video=youtube;U1a6jwVhUDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1a6jwVhUDI[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 25, 2013)

I remember reading about induction lighting a year or two ago and was interested in it. Pretty cool to see them coming along


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 25, 2013)

this is crazy skill

[video=youtube;3oQEPB0Lus4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=3oQEPB0Lus4[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 25, 2013)

Jig- its supposed to be 95 here on friday too. How the fawk do we have the same temps? Wanna come water for me this weekend? Im heading to the river. Just kidding about watering. Ive got an old timer handling it for me.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 25, 2013)

Reminds me of something Genuity posted quite a qhile ago, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 25, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Jig- its supposed to be 95 here on friday too. How the fawk do we have the same temps? Wanna come water for me this weekend? Im heading to the river. Just kidding about watering. Ive got an old timer handling it for me.



Wifey and friends went to palm springs last weekend. She was showing me the forecast for this weekend and was glad they weren't planning to go this weekend instead. It was pretty nice last weekend. 

Was really nice here so the kids and I rode bikes, drove RC cars, tossed the football and even went to a friends house to chill at their community pool with pizza and drinks (beer, wine and soda). Come to think of it, maybe wifey should go away more often, hehe.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10892809


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

Dog Clones and yins (Cheese surprise and HO+Cookies)





Next.....Lid off, roots/tails poking through





Big St Bernard dog, (clone of the last 2010 dog seed I ran).





you can't really see it, but there is a bamboo pole running across the back of it to spread it out (lazy mans vertscrog)





Womp womp





Peace, DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 25, 2013)

These are my two liberty hazes I have in12/12 for about 3 days..


----------



## james2500 (Jun 25, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> These are my two liberty hazes I have in12/12 for about 3 days.QUOTE]
> 
> they look really good jimmer...after I get some dinner I'll put up a couple pix of mine.....hard for me to give a good calendar age these girls fell into a non growing swoon for at least a month when i repotted, the calendar says almost 2 month veg and now about 1 week flower...again, nice ladies


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 25, 2013)

Look nice, but damn dude... clean out the dead leaves and dirt etc. Makes me wince because of my ocd.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm always cleaning my friends places cuz of mine.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 25, 2013)

Doobs must be brewin up on hell of a post for his 4,000 th post


----------



## james2500 (Jun 25, 2013)

you 2 would run in circles crying if you came to our house.....we are not hoarders, as a matter of fact we rent a dumpster so i can keep throwing useless krap away...we live in a 975sq ft house and we do have a LOT of stuff, we also have 3 outbuildings full of stuff. leslie has addhd but not like organized and I'm forever clearing floor space so we dont have to walk in a jagged line to get from a to b. american pickers would have a seasons worth of material here hahahaha...one thing i cant tolerate is opening a closet and having stuff fall on you.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2013)

Those dead leaves can mold too.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> you 2 would run in circles crying if you came to our house.....we are not hoarders, as a matter of fact we rent a dumpster so i can keep throwing useless krap away...we live in a 975sq ft house and we do have a LOT of stuff, we also have 3 outbuildings full of stuff. leslie has addhd but not like organized and I'm forever clearing floor space so we dont have to walk in a jagged line to get from a to b. american pickers would have a seasons worth of material here hahahaha...one thing i cant tolerate is opening a closet and having stuff fall on you.


My mom was like that. If something has no immediate use or value to me it goes in the trash, or gets sold.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 25, 2013)

I rent my moms house we grew up in and she keeps bringing usless crap here entertainment centers sinks we have 5 sheds 2 full of her crap and under the house wife has ocd she hates it only ocd I have is trimmers ocd I hate when people trim for me its stressfull and I find myself in a panic mode all my shits going to get hacked to hell


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> you 2 would run in circles crying if you came to our house.....we are not hoarders, as a matter of fact we rent a dumpster so i can keep throwing useless krap away...we live in a 975sq ft house and we do have a LOT of stuff, we also have 3 outbuildings full of stuff. leslie has addhd but not like organized and I'm forever clearing floor space so we dont have to walk in a jagged line to get from a to b. american pickers would have a seasons worth of material here hahahaha...one thing i cant tolerate is opening a closet and having stuff fall on you.


Oh man... now you're just teasing. I would seriously love it so much. My mom in law is borderline hoarder... or maybe jus full blown hoarder just not televsion worthy. It so hard to not tear into things when at her place but she's all particular about everything. Its seriously going to be on when she passes. Gonna be a picker party.

Were chillin in labor and delivery again. They need to give us a parking spot or something.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2013)

That story was so cluttered it was hard to read.  I got a good buzz on, give me a break.
lets talk about doobs while he still can't post any responses.

edit: I'm so slow.
My aunt is cray with it... She was literally watching hoarders and said "that's not eaven that bad" during an episode... Face palm


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 25, 2013)

He's. Lurkin tingling at the finger tips to post


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Doobs must be brewin up on hell of a post for his 4,000 th post


That's all I kin stands, I kin stands no more!!!

It's been murder not being able to post!!!
I've decided to post my bass cover vid on post # 4001, in honour of Geddy Lee and the song I'm doing.
The guitar he used to record the song was a Rickenbacker 4001, and I've been modding my Ibanez 6-string's tone (for months now) to sound closer to the old Rickenbackers.
It's not perfect, and never will be, but it gets me closer to finding MY "signature" tone. 
I hadn't played the song in a few months, so I was too rusty at it yesterday to get it done in time.
But I played it over & over a couple dozen times and ran through my normal trouble spots another 100 times.
By the end of the night (well, this morning as the sun came up) my fingers were cooperating 90% of the time, even though the tips were raw and the muscles were tired.
I've been going through a bad bout of rheumatoid arthritis the past few years (thanks to the follies of youth, and the wages of sin), and the past month my left shoulder has been in agony most of the time.
And my left hand is tingly from an impinged nerve somewhere.
I hate pain pills, but my doctor suggested ibuprofen to help reduce inflammation, but I have to take the max recommended dose (12 in 24 hours) for any relief.
But I spent the night practicing the song, modding my guitar's tone with my GT-10B fx board, and getting Ableton Live set up to do the recording (test recordings to get levels set and ready to go).
And I had to spend some time to repair my Cam-tar 6000 headstock DVR bracket. The camera is mounted, but I need to plug a usb cable into it from the computer so I can adjust the view to get the full fretboard in the view.
Anywho, the test recording, while sloppy-ish, sounded pretty decent by the end of my endurance, so tonight I work on a final recording of audio & video.

And now for something completely different:


----------



## james2500 (Jun 25, 2013)

ok jimmer and all my other budz...here are the 2 Liberty Haze I have.....the first 2 are the indy leaning one and you see what I did to the sat dom bitch, she got folded over last night so she's looking ragged but she will get all those under branches growing vertical and even out the canopy, i have a darkstar, LA Choco and a green poison in there too....sigh, 5 plants and 4 strains..anywhoooo


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2013)

I just KNEW you couldn't do it doobie. I don't like when you don't post anyways. Haha... method calling you out... I lovd it. You guys are making my night enjoyable. Thanks.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 25, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals? Here's a few pics my 2 different phenos of Purple Cookie Monster. See the bud structure size difference. 1st one is the early nug up quick, 2nd pic is the later towards the end. Both finish off closely though also both similar in smell, color & taste.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> you 2 would run in circles crying if you came to our house.....we are not hoarders, as a matter of fact we rent a dumpster so i can keep throwing useless krap away...we live in a 975sq ft house and we do have a LOT of stuff, we also have 3 outbuildings full of stuff. leslie has addhd but not like organized and I'm forever clearing floor space so we dont have to walk in a jagged line to get from a to b. american pickers would have a seasons worth of material here hahahaha...one thing i cant tolerate is opening a closet and having stuff fall on you.


I feel for you. My wife is gigantic pile of "imcompletes".

I tire of walking fourty feet to cross a twenty foot room!

JD


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 26, 2013)

*

I feel for you. My wife is gigantic pile of "imcompletes".






























*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ok jimmer and all my other budz...here are the 2 Liberty Haze I have.....the first 2 are the indy leaning one and you see what I did to the sat dom bitch, she got folded over last night so she's looking ragged but she will get all those under branches growing vertical and even out the canopy, i have a darkstar, LA Choco and a green poison in there too....sigh, 5 plants and 4 strains..anywhoooo
> View attachment 2713829
> View attachment 2713830
> View attachment 2713831
> View attachment 2713833


BADASS HST James!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good morning all got my catching up finished this morning. Looking good everyone, jhod the pcm is frosty as ever thought it was a little more purple by this point last run. Any way off to my 10 hours of work. The days fly by I love it. Fist brake first day stepped out back and the two guy I work with where smoking a bowl. Yea I fit right in. Have a good one today guy. I'm out peace.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 26, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good morning all got my catching up finished this morning. Looking good everyone, jhod the pcm is frosty as ever thought it was a little more purple by this point last run. Any way off to my 10 hours of work. The days fly by I love it. Fist brake first day stepped out back and the two guy I work with where smoking a bowl. Yea I fit right in. Have a good one today guy. I'm out peace.


It was temps were lower then. She's turning purps on the bottoms now. Thinking still about 15 days. Be checking witht he scope this weekend.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 26, 2013)

You thought the dead leaves were bad. Here's some pics of the whole room. You people with ocd might want to turn away or close your eyes.   I normally clean it regularly but have been very busy with other projects outside, finishing house, kids, and best of all smoking what I grew. The plants in the black pots are getting ready to repot them today. I moved 4 liberty haze clones outside and plan on veg. these for a couple of days after repot then stuff them in the flower area. Then I'm ready for my new gear that should be here soon. I would put them outside but I have a bunch as it is and I do like freedom. Peace guys.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 26, 2013)

jimmer, i couldn't get through the whole set, hahhha no man it's fine, what matters is what comes out of there and into a pipe....well it's a slow morning so i took some more pix, a mixed bag of 4 strains under 2 600w in soil with ff nutes+cal-mag...i'll do another post of the nursery, they too are on 12/12, I'm running the table on these girls so I have room for my skywalker/kush


----------



## james2500 (Jun 26, 2013)

ok here's the gear in the flower room and my nursery setup, all clones in there from the girls in the big room


----------



## deephouser (Jun 26, 2013)

As a first time grower I just learned that herm nanners are sneaky SOBs, and even with good vigilance, and being aware of their existence, they can still take you by surprise upon discovering a few seeds.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 26, 2013)

Speaking of new gear my BB gear just arrived with bonus packs. So tonight while repotting I can clean up my room and pop some beans. I'm thinking 5 dogs,5 black ss, and 5 casey jones. I figure out of 15 seeds I should get 6 healthy females. I'm pumped about the trying the dog and love casey jones. I risked taking a 1/2 z to new mexico last year on a plane. Props to the BB people!


----------



## Beasie (Jun 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sweet going beasie  Two things I think would greatly improve your garden. 1~ get some white on those surfaces. 2~ Get a decent canopy going. From what I can see the plants look happy so thats 90% of it right there  now to increase your yields substantially using the same amount of electricity you can either do more plants or bigger plants but a combination of the two would be best imo
> 
> my 2c


Couldnt agree more what would you recommend to make a decent canopy or room? like how would i get stuff to stay from roof to floor? other then tacks and bricks?. i guess i can criss cross nails but eh.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone know where to get that stuff you wrap around hoses so they don't kink?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 26, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> You thought the dead leaves were bad. Here's some pics of the whole room. You people with ocd might want to turn away or close your eyes. View attachment 2714273View attachment 2714276View attachment 2714278View attachment 2714279 View attachment 2714274View attachment 2714275 I normally clean it regularly but have been very busy with other projects outside, finishing house, kids, and best of all smoking what I grew. The plants in the black pots are getting ready to repot them today. I moved 4 liberty haze clones outside and plan on veg. these for a couple of days after repot then stuff them in the flower area. Then I'm ready for my new gear that should be here soon. I would put them outside but I have a bunch as it is and I do like freedom. Peace guys.


Dirty rooms can lead to problems imo ...keep ur shit clean that's just me to.each there own if its how u want it then let it be


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't, but I was just looking at house wraps not 5 minutes ago. Thought it very odd when I saw your post on hose wraps.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

I had chicken wraps for my dinner last week.......


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2013)

well couple bb vegtables and a question to go with them... 
so heres the pics 
1st 2 psycho killer 
2nd 2 dippy ellsy
3rd 2 sweet n sour

and the question being can i still top them this weekend leaving about 4 to 6 branches and repot into 15ltr pots to go in the tent the weekend after?? 
thoughts and opinions lads


----------



## Javadog (Jun 26, 2013)

It's a wrap!

I usually pony up the dough for hoses that resist kinking.

My wife bought a cheapo for the backyard....I need to replace it,
as it has the auto-kink feature built right in.

:0)

JD


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't, but I was just looking at house wraps not 5 minutes ago. Thought it very odd when I saw your post on hose wraps.


I think I found some. I need to make sure before I place an order though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> It's a wrap!
> 
> I usually pony up the dough for hoses that resist kinking.
> 
> ...


Nah, it's for my hydro setup. I'm running them through something, and I have a feeling it might kink. They are these spiral things you wrap around it so they don't kink in the spots you need.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> It's a wrap!
> 
> I usually pony up the dough for hoses that resist kinking.
> 
> ...


i have no patience for cheap hoses, I just look at them and hate them, they mock me


----------



## james2500 (Jun 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Nah, it's for my hydro setup. I'm running them through something, and I have a feeling it might kink. They are these spiral things you wrap around it so they don't kink in the spots you need.


yeah like a chinese finger puzzle, but not.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2013)

Post #4001 is nigh and upon us all!!!
Finally got the bass cover recorded.
It's not perfect, but then, I am not Geddy Lee.

One of my favorite songs of theirs:

"New World Man"

[video=youtube_share;2m3RJtM7HSo]http://youtu.be/2m3RJtM7HSo[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

they looked like they have been trained, is there really a need to top them? I am sure you could if you still wanted to, not sure I would bother, I would continue to train.



budolskie said:


> well couple bb vegtables and a question to go with them...
> so heres the pics
> 1st 2 psycho killer
> 2nd 2 dippy ellsy
> ...


----------



## supchaka (Jun 26, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well couple bb vegtables and a question to go with them...
> so heres the pics
> 1st 2 psycho killer
> 2nd 2 dippy ellsy
> ...


A week is right about where the new nodes should be coming out. 2 weeks is more ideal I'd say but 1 will work


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2013)

And here is the same recording, but recorded with the headstock mini-DVR:

[video=youtube_share;kYk3p0miFJI]http://youtu.be/kYk3p0miFJI[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing work Doobie!

I love Rush too. I got to see the Moving Pictures tour.

JD


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it only me that can see the big robot behind Doobie?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2013)

That's my Cooler-bot 6000&#8482;.
10k BTU of frosty goodness for those hot summer days.
Keeps the master bedroom cool, the room that it's in cool (computer/grow/storage room), and I siphon off just enough to keep my grow box between 72f and 78f (22c to 25c) when the lights are on.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Amazing work Doobie!
> 
> I love Rush too. I got to see the Moving Pictures tour.
> 
> JD


Well thanks for the kind words, JD
If Windows Movie Maker had cooperated, I would have used both camera views in the same vid, but it was impossible to line up everything and get it to sync the audio with the video in a nonlinear fashion.
I even have one more view that I also recorded at the same time as the other two cameras that shows a front view.
But I didn't even bother to try using it after wasting so much time trying to just use the two other camera's video footage.

I'm going to hang on the the raw footage from all three cameras, and the original audio recording so I can try later when I'm not half asleep from staying up all night to get it done.
I'm about to head off for a nap.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 26, 2013)

all bb gear in the ground, but two cherry pies, that didn,t get ripped off, from my trip out of town. blue pit far left in the tomato cage
View attachment 2714841


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 26, 2013)

Doobie brother that was sweet. Tried to give you rep but wouldn't let me. I'm a huge local music supporter. Unfortunately the only instrument I can play is air mandolin. Great cover man. Peace! 

Cali I wish I could be that open in my backyard. I'm just thinkfull my gf doesn't realize what I do have around the property.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 26, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Doobie brother that was sweet. Tried to give you rep but wouldn't let me. I'm a huge local music supporter. Unfortunately the only instrument I can play is air mandolin. Great cover man. Peace!
> 
> Cali I wish I could be that open in my backyard. I'm just thinkfull my gf doesn't realize what I do have around the property.


 yeah next year, will be smaller. sucks i got to put up a barb wire/shock fence up soon, pluse barb wire my plants and fence, motion light/alarm, and dog soon.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2013)

D I was thinking top them to grow 4 or 6 nice colas instead of loads little ones to tie this tops blue looks canny tho it was topped young way littler then these 3 I thinking about topping now


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 26~ 12/12
MVK









Colas all over in this cab. Its filled out alright but it could be better,,, I'll get it tuned up eventually.
Blue Pit.




Spacebubble.



&#8203;


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

The humidity is insane here. It says 90% right now. I hate this shit. It's been raining every probably 3 days for over 2 months now. Great for farmers, bad for me.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 27, 2013)

also for few cuts of those strains i wanted to top them dst m8, and finally a root on one my dogs been a while haha. Still to try my home made cloner but might buy a smaller air tight one today with summit i can use as a humidity dome over top...... couple weeks and i can have loads smoke and spend my money on my tent instead of buying dirt weed with it haha


----------



## budolskie (Jun 27, 2013)

and my new smaller cloner tub less water to handle!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2013)

I love the Bass can't play it but own 4 of them. Works of art really.
Love to see ya cover this doobie.

http://youtu.be/W-NP-LdLu3g


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 27, 2013)

I adjusted the timers last night so the girls got their first peek at the HPS for 10 hours of their first 12 hour day last night. So now it's two 600s running in the tube


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I love the Bass can't play it but own 4 of them. Works of art really.





Hemlock said:


> Love to see ya cover this doobie.
> 
> [youtube]W-NP-LdLu3g[/youtube]


I'll work on it and try to have something by the end of the weekend.


In the meantime, I went ahead and processed the video recorded simultaneously with the previous two vids, but this was recorded with my regular digital camera in movie mode and then audio synched with the song & me.
There's a big whoop-de-doo explanation of the process and hardware used over on the actual youtube page.

[video=youtube_share;pYF0tuZbaf8]http://youtu.be/pYF0tuZbaf8[/video]


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2013)

da boyeee gots skillz


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The humidity is insane here. It says 90% right now. I hate this shit. It's been raining every probably 3 days for over 2 months now. Great for farmers, bad for me.


Dude it's the same way for me, when I dry if I don't run my dehumidifier my buds literally get wetter, it's like wtf!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude it's the same way for me, when I dry if I don't run my dehumidifier my buds literally get wetter, it's like wtf!!!


Yeah, man. Right now I have bud that was dry as hell months ago, and I left it open on the counter for like a week, and now its wet as hell. I don't have central air. I won't move in a house without central air again.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll work on it and try to have something by the end of the weekend.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I went ahead and processed the video recorded simultaneously with the previous two vids, but this was recorded with my regular digital camera in movie mode and then audio synched with the song & me.
> ...


Thats great doobie  my fingers hurt just watching.
I like to play imaginary gutar when I hear songs I like... Or any instrument for that matter lol



Dwezelitsame said:


> da boyeee gots skillz


True DAT!


Dezracer said:


> I adjusted the timers last night so the girls got their first peek at the HPS for 10 hours of their first 12 hour day last night. So now it's two 600s running in the tube


My plants magically fullied flowered and ripened last night while I was sleeping,,, looks to be about ten pounds per 600  ........ you know what Im getting at!!!! hahaha show me the pr0n! Mmmm 2-600s is sweet.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, man. Right now I have bud that was dry as hell months ago, and I left it open on the counter for like a week, and now its wet as hell. I don't have central air. I won't move in a house without central air again.


Bro I feel you there to, the house I'm in now doesn't have central air and I'm about to die, let alone my cooling costs for my grow room. Thank god the house I'm moving into has central air.

It's fucking raining here again!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


LMAO!!! That's great, here piggy piggy....


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 27, 2013)

I was too stoned to think about pics last night but I'll get pics this evening for you Who. They're not much to look at right now but I'm hopeful they will fill in the screen somewhat to keep the light inside the circle 

No way the screen will fill in like yours though. Yours is sweet...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

http://blog.norml.org/2011/10/29/white-house-response-to-normls-we-the-people-marijuana-legalization-petition/


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 27, 2013)

Supposed to be 123 F at the river this weekend. Sounds like im going to be drinking alot of cold beer, and my buddy will be watering twice a day for me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, the wife & I are now looking into having a home built.
Not sure yet if we can afford it, and am waiting to hear back from a home builder to get a better sense of the overall costs to build either a 1,246 sq. ft. home, or a 1,491 sq. ft. home;

1248sq ft:













1,491sq. ft.:


















Those prices are for a complete home, from foundation to shingles.
Costs of the land and excavation & site prep, permits & inspection fees, and major appliances are not included in the prices listed.

Sent them an e-mail and am awaiting to hear back from them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Supposed to be 123 F at the river this weekend. Sounds like im going to be drinking alot of cold beer, and my buddy will be watering twice a day for me.



Have you thought about an automated drip irrigation system. They got smart boxes now that can hook up to whatever devices you may have. You pretty much end up monitoring it via your phone while it figures everything out. I got a few more years of even getting to that point yet.





Boobs, that house doesn't even look real bro!  hehe. I hope it all really works out for yall. Gotta have a place you can call your own.
I think it would be awesome to have a tree growing in/through your house  I used to go through architectural digest to gaze at the cool houses and offices... Some of what they show really puts me off though, I love the more contemporary stuff with natural influences and materials.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2013)

If someone's got the crumpets, or some biscuits, I've got some of whodat's tea brewing:


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha you got more left. Looks like some proper poop water there,,, how does it smell?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2013)

My next door neighbor has a tree in the middle of the house. It's not 'inside' but the house is surrounding it. The lady across the street has a tree completely up against her house. Not sure when she's going to do something about it, but it's going to push the wall over sometime.

Doob... I'm bummed man. If the kid wasn't on the way I'd come build it for you. That really looks like an awesome deal. I hope you guys can hook it up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha you got more left. Looks like some proper poop water there,,, how does it smell?


Had a bit of an amonia smell when cutting open the dry pouch, and just a slight poo smell in the water.
Considering it's brewing a a jam-packed room only 9'x9', the smell is almost un-noticeable.
The girls in the growbox will be needing a boost after the next watering, so going to make it rain and then will drench the soil with tea.




jigfresh said:


> My next door neighbor has a tree in the middle of the house. It's not 'inside' but the house is surrounding it. The lady across the street has a tree completely up against her house. Not sure when she's going to do something about it, but it's going to push the wall over sometime.
> 
> Doob... I'm bummed man. If the kid wasn't on the way I'd come build it for you. That really looks like an awesome deal. I hope you guys can hook it up.


Thanks, jig!
Would be awesome to visit with you for a while, but you have important duties at hand, and even more on the blessed day when it comes, and exponentially more after the new one is home & safe.

I think we'll be able to afford it, especially if we can find an improved lot that is ready to build on, instead of a bare plot of land that needs prepping and utilities run from any kind of distance.
We should know more about it all in the next day or next week after they contact me to talk turkey.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2013)

WOOT! I'm so excited at the prospect doobie. You guys deserve a nice home. I can see it now... I'm sure it's going to happen. And a prepped lot sound like the plan. I'm sure someone started building, then ran out of money, or moved, or something and left a ready to go lot with hookups and such. And hopefully they are selling it cheap!!! Ah yeah.

Different subject, what is with the thread suggestion at the bottom of the page: "Is this powdery mildew or thc?". I don't even dare look.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 27, 2013)

It's pm and the dude thinks its crystals jig its bad


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 27, 2013)

On another note anyone deal with foot pain the last two days it feels like someone stuffed my socks with rocks and needles. If it keeps going on maybe a trip to the worst place ever a doctor


----------



## Javadog (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the foot issues m2mm. Good luck getting "care"!

BTW, my teas are *really* weak compared to yours Doobie....I pretty much bubble
to remove chlorine, but I add two teaspoons of bat/seabird/manure compost
and a couple tablespoons of Karo or some other sugar source. I let it go at least
12 hours or so, but like to go longer.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Just typed up so much reply,,, deleted everything on purpose because im drunk lol...... Doobs, 50% dilution would be great if your soil is good,, dat mix is SOLID.


edit: Iv noticed and used packs with the ammonia smell, no problems, diluted.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2013)

Good night 6, oh and in case some of you don't stop by my thread here is my most recent soil mix, just add water and enjoy 

3 Parts FoxFarm Happy Frog potting soil
2 Parts FoxFarm soil conditioner
1 Part worm castings

Have a great night guys!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

FF is owned by monsanto,,,, fuck anything to do with them... My $1.00
Also, yall please stop buying peat based mediums if you can... Its a pretty SLOWLY renewable resource... Coco is a much more responsable alternative.


#buzzkill whodat disturbing your area.









Tunes
[video=youtube;ezPZxfS1jys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezPZxfS1jys[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> FF is owned by monsanto,,,, fuck anything to do with them... My $1.00
> Also, yall please stop buying peat based mediums if you can... Its a pretty SLOWLY renewable resource... Coco is a much more responsable alternative.
> 
> 
> #buzzkill whodat disturbing your area.


Actually FF isn't owned by Monsanto, it's a rumor that got out of hand, want even more proof?

Here take a look bro

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FoxFarm/143398392582

Scroll down a bit and look at the post on May 14th. 

*FoxFarm*

May 14_
_



















Kate Ireland, Jessica Smith, I want you to know that we are NOT owned by Monsanto. FoxFarm has been owned by (wait for it) TA-DA: Willy Winer since 1984. Promise. Need proof? Go to Dunn & Bradstreet, Scott's, Monsanto, be clever.

Oh and I don't use peat, my pellets and other mediums are all coco


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh whatever fuck FF anyway  I'll bottle my own nutes and make my own soil. Those fancy labels aren't for nothin!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh whatever fuck FF anyway


Don't be mad who, oh and you really think that's my soil mix lol. 

You make me laugh


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Not mad at all  and Im not sure what your soil mix is! if its not what you just said it is. Im just saying


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't be mad who, oh and you really think that's my soil mix lol.
> 
> You make me laugh


O so now ur giving us false info and lying to those who waited for ever ....u dam dickhead only giggles


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn,,, Im just getting late night back woods whiskey blazed to some ZZ Top,,, bless believe dat!

[video=youtube;-2V6qGX7VRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2V6qGX7VRs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Okok sorry for all the posting,,, but this is a good theme song 
[video=youtube;PLQnRFKHZR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLQnRFKHZR8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2013)

About to pop over to inspect some lots in a partially finished little subdivision.
It's a little hilly in some spots, but it's a super quiet & low-traffic neighborhood (I was an ace pizza delivery expert here in Salem for more than a few years), and the short road is a "court" with a cul-de-sac at the end of it.
It's next to the parking lot of an assisted living home (one of those large ones with 50+ or so residents), so it would be quiet & private.
The hilliness concerns me, as I know if it's too steep it will add to the cost of prepping the lot for pouring the foundation, but there a re a few lots that don't look to have too steep of a slope to them.

I'm going to pop over on my scooter, and I have my helmet cam in the bracket and ready to go, so I can show the wife, and the 600, what it all looks like.


Will post it all as soon as it's processed & uploaded.
Time for a bongo, first.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

If it wasn't for the distance and the whiskey I'd ride some scooters with ya Doobs, safe travels to you.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok guys, this time I'm for real, here is my soil mix. Enjoy and I must really go to bed, sorry for the prank earlier. 

If there is any question's I'll answer tomorrow. 

I start of with Sunshine Organic Growers Mix which consists of 40% organic peat moss, 30% organic coir (washed and inoculated with trichoderma spores), 10% perlite, 10% vermiculite and 10% pumice (medium size). The reasons that all 3 are added by the manufacturer has to do with the CEC (cation exchange capacity) of these 3 aeration amendments. The soil is ph adjusted with dolomite lime and is treated with organic yucca extract as a wetting agent.


This is a professional 'soilless mix' for the nursery plant industry. All of the products used are the best available.


BTW - Sunshine Mix is manufactured by Sun Gro Horticulture which also manufactures Black Gold products (their consumer line) and some other products that appear at Home Depot and Loews, etc. Sunshine Mixes are generally available in the Western US and ProMix is manufactured and distributed in the Eastern US. There is no difference between the 2 products if you're comparing apples to apples.


To the soil I add 25% organic compost, 1 cf. of pumice or rice hulls and that's the basic soil


To that I add 1 cup (per 1 cf.) seed meal (equal parts of canola, cottonseed, flaxseed and alfalfa) to replace the bloodmeal ('N') and organic fish bone meal (4-20-0) to replace the bonemeal in the original LC Mix.


I add about 1.5 cf. of glacial rock dust to the soil mix. This is important because the fungai use the exudes created by the bacteria (a slime is produced) that are 'mainlined' into the root hairs from mycorrhazie attached to the root hairs.


About 1/4 cup of kelp meal and 1 tablespoon of mycorrhizal fungus to each 5 gallon pot and I sprinkle about 1/4 cup of neem seed meal as a top dressing.


That's it other than applying aerated compost teas at the beginning of the veg cycle and then again at the beginning of the flower cycle (a high-fungai tea facilitates the take-up of phosphorous). Just water and I hit them with a foiliar spray of fish enzyme and seaweed extract 1x a week and neem seed oil 2x times a week through veg and the first couple of weeks in the flower cycle to prevent mites and powdery mildew.


It works without any burning, stunted growth, whatever. Just add water. 

Good night 6!


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck with the house/plot Doobie. Funny how American homes a lot of the times have massive double garages, lol. Nearly half the size of the house....

And Method, sounds like you got "gout" I hope not.

Morning, thank crunchy it's Friday.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

So you mean you copy and paste lumberdawhz posts and say its your own? Copy + paste + google is ridiculously simple... Giggle dont call a recipe your "secret" when every single paragraph you just posted is copied and pasted. I may be a little drizzy and a lil out of line but I call it how I see it and I never say something is mine when it isn't. Not much of anyhting is mine anyways,,,, is all OURS.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]feTytlRd2KY[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Am I obligated to watch the whole thing? edit: made it 1:00, no longer.


That is some funny shit.

Sorry for the disruption,,,, seee you next year <<< you know.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

No, you must click on the 10 hours "mine mine mine video" and watch that instead, lmao....I like seeing others drunk, reminds me of how much fun it is to be drunk, hehe, carry on whodat....I'll be watching and giggling like giggles....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Like all lone drunks I fall early,,, tonight is no different. I already had my conversation with the moon, and the dead, and all I gots is love...
[video=youtube;7gq0sRCrcPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gq0sRCrcPg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Jig, calm down meow....


>>>>>>> b-day gift === ​


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

okokokokokokok

The fairy of the future####










My friend did this to me with a life size will smith at my door,,,, tottaly got me.



And this is me in the morning.... If my balls were in my head.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^^^^he's mmmmmmmad sir!
[youtube]TpicfnfcEiM[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a Close Encounter of the Skunky Kind a few hours ago on my scooter when I went to look at the property:

Was out night riding my 2013 Metropolitan scooter and almost got done in by a suicide skunk who ran out into the road and tried to jump underneath my tires.
Thankfully, my ninja-like reflexes kicked into overdrive and, with superhuman dexterity that borders on god-like divinity, I managed to steer around the wiley and ferocious beast, seemingly in all defiance of Newtonian physics and of Einstein's General Theory of Relativity. 
Autographs will be signed by appointment only, and on a cash only basis.

[video=youtube_share;FL6mCYuFX1k]http://youtu.be/FL6mCYuFX1k[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

sideways pr4wn...... Rolli 'fixed' the search bar Bahahahaaaa fucked it real good more like... 

View attachment 2716831View attachment 2716833View attachment 2716834View attachment 2716835

critical jack herer. chemy, fuel and sweet


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jun 28, 2013)

Seeing the difference between a 150w and a 600w is pretty funny. Running it at 75% atm is more than enough. Cant wait, ill actually have enough plants in my box to have some finish without being smoked. I have a runt kalashnikova at day 36-38 flowering. She was 2" tall for 30days at least. Shes over 100 days old already. Already for day 36 flower the pot knocks me in the dirt. Low grade bag seeds are a joke compared to bank seeds.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

Genuity, sorry, can you remind me what HO+ cookies is? thanks.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 28, 2013)

A friend stopped by last night and was asking me if I want some (worm piss). His friend works at a worm casting farm. I never really thought they had such a thing but I guess they have to come from somewhere. It's supposedly all the juices and liquid runoff from how ever they farm them. He said they sell it to botanist in 55 gall. drums but it has a 90 day shelf life in their storage. He claims the stuff still works great after 90 days and its just a simple buy by date. It sounds like some awesome tea all ready to go. Have any of you heard of such WORM PISS.
He also gave me 5 feminized beans that the same friend that worm farms tried to feminize himself. He won't tell me the strain but I told him I'd grow them outside for his friends research. I'm not anticipating anything special.

I cleaned my room up of all leaves, dirt, and what ever. It's still cluttered though. I transplanted my clones to bigger pots s they can veg for 1 more week than into the tent for a experiment. Since I all ready grew these 2 strains but let vegged into bigger plants. Now I'm going smaller plants but more of them. I'm sticking them in with the 2 liberty hazes. 

Method2mymaddness I feel you on your feet problem. I've walked barefooted as much as I can and now am paying the price. 

And now I'm 100% registered for classes. 17 credit hours and 1 class is a academic writing class(to relearn how to write and speak proper English) imagine that. I thought my spelling and sentence writing skills are top notched.lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Genuity, sorry, can you remind me what HO+ cookies is? thanks.


(fire alien kush x cherry puff)=FIREBALLS<<<to make it easy to remember.24 days 12/12>>(cherry puff)=cherry pie x og


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

What's GSOG again?

EDIT: It's quiz genuity time


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 28, 2013)

Method-is there swelling in your feet as well? If so I would second the gout. Do you eat shell fish?


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

My mates little set up, just been round to check the training went well, done a little bit more training and then all was good.

Puppieland>>>>














































It's joint and beer oclock here so have a gid yin folks, easy and oooot.

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

cheers gen.....I have copied your post into the rooftop thread.


genuity said:


> (fire alien kush x cherry puff)=FIREBALLS<<<to make it easy to remember.24 days 12/12>>(cherry puff)=cherry pie x og


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> So you mean you copy and paste lumberdawhz posts and say its your own? Copy + paste + google is ridiculously simple... Giggle dont call a recipe your "secret" when every single paragraph you just posted is copied and pasted. I may be a little drizzy and a lil out of line but I call it how I see it and I never say something is mine when it isn't. Not much of anyhting is mine anyways,,,, is all OURS.



.........................................


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's the pics I told Whodat I'd get of the two 600s lit up last night. Too bad he's probably still unconscious, lol.

Last night they got their 1st 12 hour light cycle. I've never put the wire between the plants and cooltube before so I'm not exactly sure if I have it where it should be or not. I haven't fixed it in place yet for that reason. I kind of feel it should be where it is but since I have yet to run this way, I figured I'd get suggestions from those who have.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok 6, I would like to apologize for my post earlier and to whodat, I'm sorry if it came off that my secret was something that was my own, I had a bad start to my day today. My wife and I were expecting another one and she miscarried. We were keeping it a secret and noone knew so I was upset this morning and I took it out on you. But just wait for what my new mix for next run is. I promise you this one is built from me and no one else, you can copy and past until your heart explodes but I can guarantee you wont find anything other then the ingredients on google 

I would also like to apologize to the 6 for any drama, took a hit from the bubbler and now things are ok again. I'm a pissy person if I don't have my meds. 

On a positive note, have some organic management info from my old school.

http://extension.umass.edu/vegetable/articles/soil-basics-part-iii-organic-matter-key-management


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 28, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Method-is there swelling in your feet as well? If so I would second the gout. Do you eat shell fish?


Nope no swelling at all just woke up and felt like my socks are stuffed with needles and rocks when I walk and i eat shellfish once in awhile


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

We're all moody mofos in here gigs. I think its one of the reasons we all get along so well. Most of the time we get pissy for stupid reasons that are of little consequence, completely unlike you are dealing with. That's really sad thing to go through. I can relate. When we lost our little ones I just completely retreated and stopped posting. Retreated in life to. I think its good for you to share with us. Hopefully we can offer some support.

Thoughts out to your wife. I hope everything passes with as little pain as possible. And prayers that she doesn't need a d & c. That messed my wife all up.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What's GSOG again?
> 
> EDIT: It's quiz genuity time


(GSOG)=grape stomper x jo og>>>(grape stomper)= Jojorizo's Purple Elephant x Elite Seeds Chemdog Sour Diesel


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2013)

Figured it had to be something big, giggles, since you're usually so upbeat.
Condolences to you & yours.

My sister & I are both adopted, but we didn't know until our late teens that my mom had a miscarriage, a stillborn, and a baby who died not long after birth.
Thankfully, they decided to adopt twice, although the second time they got "trouble" with a capitol "T".


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

But thay also got Awesome with a capital A. I hope we get a little doobie when we adopt a boy next year.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

That's terrible news giggles, like jig said I hope the 6 can be a positive place for all.


----------



## zack66 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just bought a Digilux bulb to try with my 600. Plants seem to like it. First pic is a purple widow out front. Second are the 3 purple kush i'm also running. 3 weeks in flower.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

lil bit of psycho killer she is next to a vert bulb....


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

genuity said:


> lil bit of psycho killer she is next to a vert bulb....


Dam, should of rep'd this post, ah well. it's all the same. looks great Gen. Don was commenting that the Fireballs are looking fairly uniformand I must agree, and out of the 5, 4 popped, 1 came up out a pot a week or so later but didn't open up it's leaves. There is one that looks like it has a slightly different architecture, but they all look very similar. Is it your cross mate?

Giggles, not sure what you posted earlier on, but it doesn't matter, I wish your lady all the best, and stay stong yourself and feel free to vent on the 6!


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

you know D,i was thinking the samething,i think I put 5 in soil,and got two females,them two females look the same,on is a lil bit taller.as of right now,im sending them threw a lil nute burn,on my part..but the flowers are still going.yea,i made this cross a few months ago,trying to get some freebies together for BB.should be some dam good males in them beans too,so get yo funk on bro..


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

cool cool. Here's the latest from them. The top 4 are cheese surpises, then the first one on the second row is a cheese aswell. you can see the difference in the next 4 which are the Fireballs. The 2nd fireball (2nd row, third plant along) is the one that looks lightly different in structure, the leaves are not developing as close to each other.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

Outdoor 600 Sunlight...

View attachment 2717492View attachment 2717490View attachment 2717491

DNA Og18 x Skunk
View attachment 2717493


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2013)

my L X JB and ED X JB aare out in 98 degree weather right now.. if they could talk I think they would say they are hot. hopefully they can adjust and start growing.. in the mean time I need to pop some beans more accustomed to my climate. and buy more soil... again. shit!


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

you got that on super lumens or something lad, looking grrrreat!


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Outdoor 600 Sunlight...
> 
> View attachment 2717492View attachment 2717490View attachment 2717491
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 28, 2013)

DST said:


> ^^^^^^he's mmmmmmmad sir!
> [youtube]TpicfnfcEiM[/youtube]


"I know where to get it, if you want it"


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

what...."the mmmmmadness". don't worry, I already got it, lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok 6, I would like to apologize for my post earlier and to whodat, I'm sorry if it came off that my secret was something that was my own, I had a bad start to my day today. My wife and I were expecting another one and she miscarried. We were keeping it a secret and noone knew so I was upset this morning and I took it out on you. But just wait for what my new mix for next run is. I promise you this one is built from me and no one else, you can copy and past until your heart explodes but I can guarantee you wont find anything other then the ingredients on google
> 
> I would also like to apologize to the 6 for any drama, took a hit from the bubbler and now things are ok again. I'm a pissy person if I don't have my meds.
> 
> ...


I am very sorry to hear of your loss.

Take care,

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 28, 2013)

genuity said:


> (GSOG)=grape stomper x jo og>>>(grape stomper)= Jojorizo's Purple Elephant x Elite Seeds Chemdog Sour Diesel


Is this ur cross


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 28, 2013)

All u dam breeders make me want to set up a breeding room .......u guys should hook a brother up


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm working on making beans for the second time now  it is fun. I think I'll make more space bubbles next, they are turning out good so far.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Is this ur cross


na,just working with it,some what...the grape stomper is clone only.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

The baby grape stomper crosses I got going now are nice and STANKY 


question for you outdoor folk,,, how far does odor travel outside???? Lol



im so excited about my puppy DOGs  the s1, plan on flowering her clones for next run.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'm working on making beans for the second time now  it is fun. I think I'll make more space bubbles next, they are turning out good so far.


if this is what I ran,then hell yea to this(sb 1)? male.....


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The baby grape stomper crosses I got going now are nice and STANKY
> 
> 
> question for you outdoor folk,,, how far does odor travel outside???? Lol
> ...


How many plants if its just a few I.wouldn't trip we had 80 last year not monsters like 4 foot tall between me and a buddy and one of his buddy's all together there neighbor said they could smell it when it was hot windy day but just brief smell not bad but the strains we did aren't that stinky..if u got property and not jammed up I wouldn't worry one bit my indoor smells worse


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 28, 2013)

genuity said:


> if this is what I ran,then hell yea to this(sb 1)? male.....


Mmmm looks great


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 28, 2013)

genuity said:


> if this is what I ran,then hell yea to this(sb 1)? male.....


Mmmm looks great

Oops sorry for a double post guys dnt know how the fuck it happened


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

how far will wind blow????j/k....but it comes down to how strong them plants smell,and really what they smell like,soft fruit is good..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah i knew that sb1 male would work out. I'll be doing a bunch of little plants, but I'm sure some are gonna be loud smell wise. Shit anything I run crossed with bubble n squeak is super smelly  I really like STANKY weed but for security reasons not so much. Thanks for the info.
and thanks for the quality pics G  good growers make a pollen checkers "work" look like "skill" hehe


edit: that's why I'm doing the ?p x sb inside, = soft fruity smell in my brief exp.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone ealse that is growing blue pit if I knew what heaven smelled like I think it would smell like this blue pit in flower ime on day one of week 8 tomorrow and it just smells like nothing I've ever smelled it smells diffrent than the other blue pit ime noticing I have bp1 in flower at buddys and bp2 in my room flowering bp3 next


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

I got some blue pit going now  it does smell good! I liked my dog leaning pheno from last run most, the deep blue leaner was really nice but for my preference though I like the doggish one. This one, the third one looks to be a nice mix of the two... Ima get a pic or two now while I smoke a wee bowlskie.28days 12/12


----------



## james2500 (Jun 28, 2013)

haha hey who dat, must be good shit if you forgot to take the pix


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha, yeah I sat on my ass until I really forced myself to get up. You know those days when your being so lazy you cant even be bothered to get up and smoke bowls? I had one of those today  only smoked one bowl. Im not too lazy to make a milkshake though! 

Not the best pics,,, the biggest drawback to my system,,, may have to have a horizontal flower cab just to satisfy my photography desires.
The ones labeled BD are black dynamite 


All the smallest onse on the left are for the ?p x sb1 s33d quest. The others are a wide array of genetics, from friends. 

Edit: I dug up some of the ones that didnt come up,,, all I uncovered had a good tap root, I guess I buried them too far down  All good though I got 110 or so of them babies to work with.






Space Bubble






Blue Pit,,, thats about the best view I could get you tonight.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/06/28/national-lawyers-guild-calls-for-ending-cannabis-prohibition/

"Progressive attorneys organization The National Lawyers Guild joins the U.S. Conference of Mayors this week in denouncing America&#8217;s failed war on marijuana........"


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

Morning 6ers. Another semi cloudy day here in the Dam, sunshine galore in the cab though.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

One of my compost girls, unknown strain, just popped up in the garden.










very sticky, sweet smelling, bit of urghh, screw the face up in there as well.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2013)

DST i call them volunteers


Whod- you supplying the US Army


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 29, 2013)

....ima take better pics in a min .....these have to work for now, clearly budin out tho


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 29, 2013)

What's up 6er's. I called my buddy and he's bringing me 2 5gal buckets of worm piss to try on my outside plants. I made a batch of bho yesterday with the sugar trim from the kalashnikova yesterday. Then this morning I put some beans into soak. 5 Black SS, 5 Casey Jones, 5 Dogs.

This was my first attempt at oil or whatever they are calling it today. I found some 7x refined stuff locally for $3 a can. I know the popcorn buds and sugar trim from the kal. was a little premature (that's why the other plant is still going) but it turned out ok. I was hoping for more but won't complain because the gf and I got really blazed last night. Which after all is the general point. The pic. is of what is left. Normally I make strong ass butter for cooking because the oils tend to hurt my lungs since I've gotten older. And I love the body effect from digesting it but the gf loves it when my friends hook me up with some. So as a gift to her I made some of my own and she liked it. I do want to get a vacuum pump to purge it better to see if that helps. Living where I live it's hard to find good oil and if you do they try to rob you on the price. 

Whodat I know last year while I was building my house last Sept. on a rainy day if it got muggy you could smell a skunk for about 100 yards any given direction from my house for some odd reason.lol I only had about 15 plants just my 2cents


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it GHS kalashnikova? I Love it.. I only harvested 60g wet off mine.. Super runt. The smoke is great though. Crystal production is insane also. Got one more going... Like to hear how that worm piss works for ya.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

DST said:


> One of my compost girls, unknown strain, just popped up in the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks fukin proper! Very nice.... I got a little one that popped up a WHILE ago and its still superdooper tiny lol I'll get a pic,,, it popped up in one of the containers Im flowering now.



Dwezelitsame said:


> DST i call them volunteers
> 
> 
> Whod- you supplying the US Army



Your av is too much  in a great way.
And no,,, its all for personal use  



mac.os.x said:


> View attachment 2717993View attachment 2717994 ....ima take better pics in a min .....these have to work for now, clearly budin out tho









jimmer6577 said:


> What's up 6er's. I called my buddy and he's bringing me 2 5gal buckets of worm piss to try on my outside plants. I made a batch of bho yesterday with the sugar trim from the kalashnikova yesterday. Then this morning I put some beans into soak. 5 Black SS, 5 Casey Jones, 5 Dogs.View attachment 2718052View attachment 2718054View attachment 2718055
> 
> This was my first attempt at oil or whatever they are calling it today. I found some 7x refined stuff locally for $3 a can. I know the popcorn buds and sugar trim from the kal. was a little premature (that's why the other plant is still going) but it turned out ok. I was hoping for more but won't complain because the gf and I got really blazed last night. Which after all is the general point. The pic. is of what is left. Normally I make strong ass butter for cooking because the oils tend to hurt my lungs since I've gotten older. And I love the body effect from digesting it but the gf loves it when my friends hook me up with some. So as a gift to her I made some of my own and she liked it. I do want to get a vacuum pump to purge it better to see if that helps. Living where I live it's hard to find good oil and if you do they try to rob you on the price.
> 
> Whodat I know last year while I was building my house last Sept. on a rainy day if it got muggy you could smell a skunk for about 100 yards any given direction from my house for some odd reason.lol I only had about 15 plants just my 2cents



OH I remember you mentioning the worm piss. <<< lol Its usually called tea. And yes Id say its fantastic stuff if it hasnt been sitting around too long without some fresh air pumped into it. You didn't know worm farms existed eh? Man you should check out some vids on youtube, people take that shit very seriously.... The real black gold.
BTW, are all those bubbles unpurged tane? 


Im going to process my leftovers from last round soon... Havnt exactly made my mind up on how yet,,, if the local grocery carries dry ice (like the one I used to live by) I'll just get a filter bag off the net and just do that...... I really want some erl or bubble though. A friend gave me some amazing mixed bubble kinda recently,,, but it tasted too good lol I smoked it all up way too fast haha.




Howdy 600.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 29, 2013)

good morning guys, some pics of my garden. blue pit


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZG4e3uik9uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG4e3uik9uw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;X6TiawLx0J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6TiawLx0J8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

I need to hop on this. I wonder how a plant would do in 100% castings?  its worth a try!

[video=youtube;iQxmmdbCYJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQxmmdbCYJY[/video]

EDIT: hahaha I just realized I got these peoples product! Had 3 bags got about a gallon left, I need more


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 29, 2013)

blue pit from seed


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 29, 2013)

two at bottom is og larry, small one is smelly cherry. big one is og larry, thanks to breaders boutique seeds


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;rJ2DW8aWpXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ2DW8aWpXw[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow there's a first for everything was told I dnt know shit am a troll and have no grow haha .....am I wrong or right is there a way to kill pm forever in ur plant. I was always told no there isn't a way to completly kill pm but u can control it within the plant and it wnt show itself . Leading people to think they killed the pm


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

From my little reading Id say your right. Its okay bro, I once had an entire thread started about me to spread the word all over riu that I was a piece of unhelpful shit or something like that lol I posted a link in the 600 and everyone went there lolol it was funny.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> From my little reading Id say your right. Its okay bro, I once had an entire thread started about me to spread the word all over riu that I was a piece of unhelpful shit or something like that lol I posted a link in the 600 and everyone went there lolol it was funny.


It's on the is this powdery mildew or thc thread just think its funny how he says ime a troll and have no grow well my signature takes u right to my grow


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2013)

my mom room....in the back we have>>>2(pinkdawg #1)phenol a & b,then the lil mom plants,we have (tigers milk)phenol#2 & 2(chemberry)phenol #1 & (*Sugartown Express) #3 & # 6*


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't actually think you can kill PM, it's like the herp. But I believe you can send it in to permanent remission which is nearly the same thing.

I still love you though. 

It's going to be a beautiful weekend. I can just feel it. Sucks it has to be hot, but I guess that's just part of the beauty. Makes everything slow down a little.

Method I think almost everyday about one day in the future taking my little girl to her first motocross, or auto race, whatever. It just is a nice image in my head. I bet you are raising a bad ass little girl, and I can't wait to as well. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't actually think you can kill PM, it's like the herp. But I believe you can send it in to permanent remission which is nearly the same thing.
> 
> I still love you though.
> 
> ...


Looking at a pw 50 for her for her birthday she already can help me work on my bike she knows what a socket is flathead or phillips screwdriver is and few other.tools she is a daddy's girl for shure


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Frost shots of bp and violator kush
Edit: yikes I c me a nanner on the second pic top left corner


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2013)

why am i plucking balls from whut is supposed to be a S1 from White by OGR

whut happened here


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> why am i plucking balls from whut is supposed to be a S1 from White by OGR
> 
> whut happened here


Isn't a s1 a self pollinated plant from a hermie


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2013)

if from a herm it explains all

i thought it was from a female plant forced to herm and pollen collected then dusted on a female 

i have grown S1's before never had to deal wit balls


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> It sure does! subbed


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> if from a herm it explains all
> 
> i thought it was from a female plant forced to herm and pollen collected then dusted on a female
> 
> i have grown S1's before never had to deal wit balls


Dnt take my word for it was more of a question someone will chime in and explain it


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 29, 2013)

wouldnt it be some crazy shit if people grew babies in our hair, and released pollen kinda like pot plants??? random pollen hits us and Wham, we are having babies? lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 29, 2013)

HighLife4Me said:


> Is it GHS kalashnikova? I Love it.. I only harvested 60g wet off mine.. Super runt. The smoke is great though. Crystal production is insane also. Got one more going... Like to hear how that worm piss works for ya.


That is the one. Here is the 1 I have left inside with many outside.


Whodat I've actually have seen videos and knew about composting using worms and collecting the tea but never thought about it being reversed to farm worms for other purposes. And when I first mentioned it I didn't even think of it being basicly the drip pan droppings which in turn would be the tea if you were doing it for compost over for worms. I use teas outside now. I have a 2 30gallon garbage cans I fill with water and a bag of seaweed and crestacians compost. And this is what I water with when I need to for my outside plants. Cheap and very effective. As long as I stir it every day or so it stays ok. But I think the stirring action adds the oxygen needed to keep it from spoiling per say. I'd like to hear you're input on this since you seam to be on point. I started this last year when I could spend more time with my babies on the property. And yes that's unpurged bho. My first try. I do love the bubble hash though.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> wouldnt it be some crazy shit if people grew babies in our hair, and released pollen kinda like pot plants??? random pollen hits us and Wham, we are having babies? lol


U must be baked lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> wouldnt it be some crazy shit if people grew babies in our hair, and released pollen kinda like pot plants??? random pollen hits us and Wham, we are having babies? lol


hahahah,that is some high shit....but good. it would be crazy tho,just shake your head at the best(looks/brain/life/boob set/ect) female,and bam..got you some lil banditos>>>Spanish speaking women,here I come.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

So protection would be a shower cap type of deal? Mosh pits would be even grosser.... Yeah Im gonna go and try to get on your level TLD.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey jimm, thats how people have been making compost tea for a long time... I trained my donkeys to make it for me,,, I'll explain later, with a picture... AACT is a whole nother ball game  (actively aerated compost tea with the addition of blackstrap molasses.)


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jT00kOrKdmo]http://youtu.be/jT00kOrKdmo[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

I wasn't aware that I was confused??? Now Im confused... 

Havn't looked yet, but Just from the cover pic I know its awesome  Good to see you again canna


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 29, 2013)

there ya go now youve got it!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 29, 2013)

i posted it in here despite only running 1 600 lol


----------



## cannabiscult (Jun 29, 2013)

yall are family thats really why im in here


----------



## Javadog (Jun 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> wouldnt it be some crazy shit if people grew babies in our hair, and released pollen kinda like pot plants??? random pollen hits us and Wham, we are having babies? lol


LOL. This reminds me of when my little guy was very young.
He went through a period when he did not seem to eat, but he
kept growing. His hair was curly and getting long and I joked
that he was feeding like an anenome. 

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 29, 2013)

Man that is such an involved concept it involves an entire world for it, like harry potter, or Lord of the Rings..... Males, females, and hermies... when people get stressed they pop banana cocks out of their hair and spew gizm dust into the air, ejaculating as their cock/nanners waive in the air, meanwhile you see this Firey hot bleach blonde/redhead just down the road stop midstep and her hair get coated in this green gizm powder, and her hair turns brownish redish, and her hair curls start to swell as naked babies begin developing.... only to weigh her down so much her hair starts falling out and she starts dropping babies every where she goes!!!

Seasonal thing of course, but not everywhere.... maybe blacks are Indicas, Whites, Sativas... and Indian/Asian are the rhuderalis, everything else is a cross breed.... and now through world wild crossing we have a cesspool of genetics, crossing daily and the possibilities are endless... we are seeing mutations, variations.... and some downright stinky ass people walking around.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Now I know ur high


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey jig speaking of my little dirtbikin devil her she is in daddy's helmet she dam near wanted to wear it all.day


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2013)

*Marijuana's march toward mainstream confounds feds*






AP Photo: Damian Dovarganes

In just a few short years, public opinion has shifted dramatically toward pragmatic acceptance of marijuana.


Public opinion has moved dramatically toward general acceptance of marijuana  even if the federal government has yet to catch up.
In just a few short years, public opinion has shifted dramatically toward pragmatic acceptance of marijuana.

WASHINGTON  It took 50 years for American attitudes about marijuana to zigzag from the paranoia of "Reefer Madness" to the excesses of Woodstock back to the hard line of "Just Say No."
The next 25 years took the nation from Bill Clinton, who famously "didn't inhale," to Barack Obama, who most emphatically did.
Now, in just a few short years, public opinion has moved so dramatically toward general acceptance that even those who champion legalization are surprised at how quickly attitudes are changing and states are moving to approve the drug  for medical use and just for fun.
It is a moment in the United States that is rife with contradictions:


 People are looking more kindly on marijuana even as science reveals more about the drug's potential dangers, particularly for young people.
 States are giving the green light to the drug in direct defiance of a federal prohibition on its use.
 Exploration of the potential medical benefit is limited by high federal hurdles to research.
Washington policymakers seem reluctant to deal with any of it.
Richard Bonnie, a University of Virginia law professor who worked for a national commission that recommended decriminalizing marijuana in 1972, sees the public taking a big leap from prohibition to a more laissez-faire approach without full deliberation.
"It's a remarkable story historically," he says. "But as a matter of public policy, it's a little worrisome."
More than a little worrisome to those in the anti-drug movement.
"We're on this hundred-mile-an-hour freight train to legalizing a third addictive substance," says Kevin Sabet, a former drug policy adviser in the Obama administration, lumping marijuana with tobacco and alcohol.
Legalization strategist Ethan Nadelmann, executive director of the Drug Policy Alliance, likes the direction the marijuana smoke is wafting. But he knows his side has considerable work yet to do.
"I'm constantly reminding my allies that marijuana is not going to legalize itself," he says.
*BY THE NUMBERS*
Eighteen states and the District of Columbia have legalized the use of marijuana for medical purposes since California voters made the first move in 1996. Voters in Colorado and Washington state took the next step last year and approved pot for recreational use. Alaska is likely to vote on the same question in 2014, and a few other states are expected to put recreational use on the ballot in 2016.
Nearly half of adults have tried marijuana, 12 percent of them in the past year, according to a survey by the Pew Research Center.
Fifty-two percent of adults favor legalizing marijuana, up 11 percentage points just since 2010, according to Pew.
Sixty percent think Washington shouldn't enforce federal laws against marijuana in states that have approved its use.
*STICKY ISSUES*
Where California led the charge on medical marijuana, the next chapter in this story is being written in Colorado and Washington state.
Policymakers there are grappling with all sorts of sticky issues revolving around one central question: How do you legally regulate the production, distribution, sale and use of marijuana for recreational purposes when federal law bans all of the above?
The Justice Department began reviewing the matter after November's election. But seven months later, states still are on their own.
Both sides in the debate paid close attention when Obama said in December that "it does not make sense, from a prioritization point of view, for us to focus on recreational drug users in a state that has already said that under state law that's legal."
Rep. Jared Polis, a Colorado Democrat who favors legalization, predicts Washington will take a hands-off approach, based on Obama's comments. But he's quick to add, "We would like to see that in writing."
The federal government already has taken a similar approach toward users in states that have approved marijuana for medical use.
It doesn't go after pot-smoking cancer patients or grandmas with glaucoma. But it also has made clear that people who are in the business of growing, selling and distributing marijuana on a large scale are subject to potential prosecution for violations of the Controlled Substances Act  even in states that have legalized medical use.
*"A REGULATED SYSTEM"*
There's a political calculus for the president, or any other politician, in all of this.
Younger people, who tend to vote more Democratic, are more supportive of legalizing marijuana, as are people in the West, where the libertarian streak runs strong.
Despite increasing public acceptance of marijuana overall, politicians know there are complications that could come with commercializing an addictive substance. Opponents of pot are particularly worried that legalization will result in increased use by young people.
Sabet frames the conundrum for Obama: "Do you want to be the president that stops a popular cause, especially a cause that's popular within your own party? Or do you want to be the president that enables youth drug use that will have ramifications down the road?"
Marijuana legalization advocates offer politicians a rosier scenario, in which legitimate pot businesses eager to keep their operating licenses make sure not to sell to minors.
"Having a regulated system is the only way to ensure that we're not ceding control of this popular substance to the criminal market and to black marketeers," says Aaron Smith, executive director of the National Cannabis Industry Association, a trade group for legal pot businesses in the United States.
*COURSE CORRECTION*
While the federal government hunkers down, Colorado and Washington state are moving forward on their own with regulations covering everything from how plants will be grown to how many stores will be allowed.
Tim Lynch, director of the libertarian Cato Institute's Project on Criminal Justice, predicts "the next few years are going to be messy" as states work to bring a black-market industry into the sunshine.
California's experience with medical marijuana offers a window into potential pitfalls that can come with wider availability of pot.
Dispensaries for medical marijuana have proliferated in the state, and regulation has been lax, prompting a number of cities around the state to ban dispensaries.
In May, the California Supreme Court ruled that cities and counties can ban medical marijuana dispensaries. A few weeks later, Los Angeles voters approved a ballot measure that limits the number of pot shops in the city to 135, down from an estimated high of about 1,000.
This isn't full-scale buyer's remorse, but more a course correction before the inevitable next push for full-on legalization in the state.
*"A NEW INDUSTRY"*
Growing support for legalization doesn't mean everybody wants to light up: Barely one in 10 Americans used pot in the past year.
Those who do want to see marijuana legalized range from libertarians who oppose much government intervention to people who want to see an activist government aggressively regulate marijuana production and sales.
For some, money talks: Why let drug cartels rake in untaxed profits when a cut could go into government coffers?
There are other threads in the growing acceptance of pot.
People think it's not as dangerous as once believed. They worry about high school youths getting an arrest record. They see racial inequity in the way marijuana laws are enforced. They're weary of the "war on drugs."
Opponents counter with a 2012 study finding that regular use of marijuana during teen years can lead to a long-term drop in IQ, and another study indicating marijuana use can induce and exacerbate psychotic illness in susceptible people. They question the notion that regulating pot will bring in big money, saying revenue estimates are grossly exaggerated.
They reject the claim that prisons are bulging with people convicted of simple possession by citing federal statistics showing only a small percentage of federal and state inmates are behind bars for that alone.
They warn that baby boomers who draw on their own innocuous experiences with pot are overlooking the much higher potency of today's marijuana.
In 2009, concentrations of THC, the psychoactive ingredient in pot, averaged close to 10 percent in marijuana, compared with about 4 percent in the 1980s, according to the National Institute on Drug Abuse.
"If marijuana legalization was about my old buddies at Berkeley smoking in People's Park once a week, I don't think many of us would care that much," says Sabet, who helped to found Smart Approaches to Marijuana, a group that opposes legalization. "It's really about creating a new industry that's going to target kids and target minorities and our vulnerable populations just like our legal industries do today."

*More from MSN*

Legal pot could save US billions
Vermont governor decriminalizes pot, calls the change 'common sense'
Marijuana Moms say pot makes them better parents
Columbia professor debunks marijuana myths
Vet recommends pot for pets in pain

*WHAT'S NEXT?*
So how bad, or good, is pot?
J. Michael Bostwick, a psychiatrist at the Mayo Clinic, set out to sort through more than 100 sometimes conflicting studies after his teenage son became addicted to pot, and turned his findings into a 22-page article for Mayo Clinic Proceedings in 2012.
For all the talk that smoking pot is no big deal, Bostwick says, he determined that "it was a very big deal. There were addiction issues. There were psychosis issues.
"But there was also this very large body of literature suggesting that it could potentially have very valuable pharmaceutical applications, but the research was stymied" by federal barriers.
The National Institute on Drug Abuse says research is ongoing.
Dr. Nora Volkow, the institute's director, worries that legalizing pot will result in increased use of marijuana by young people and impair their brain development.
"Think about it: Do you want a nation where your young people are stoned?" she asks.
Partisans on both sides think people in other states will keep a close eye on Colorado and Washington as they decide what happens next.
But past predictions on pot have been wildly off base.
"Reefer Madness," the 1936 propaganda movie that pot fans turned into a cult classic in the 1970s, spins a tale of dire consequences "ending often in incurable insanity."
_Associated Press writers Kristen Wyatt in Denver, Gene Johnson in Seattle, Lauran Neergaard in Washington, D.C., and AP researcher Monika Mathur in Washington, D.C., contributed to this report. .............................cof_


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

Thats an awesome pic method!!!!!!!! so coooooooel!


method2mymadness said:


> Hey jig speaking of my little dirtbikin devil her she is in daddy's helmet she dam near wanted to wear it all.day


----------



## budolskie (Jun 30, 2013)

Well just planted 5 more pips 2 smelly berry and 3 smelly cherry, have roots on 5 my dogs now thank god! Will get the pics up Lata once I been to the flower room and get a few off the 3 that's at end of week 7 of 12/12, also the other 6 in there will be potting the 3 up in here in 15ltrs then topping for few cuts and train the topd plants for a week till I chop the other 3 down.... Loads pics coming after dinner


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 30, 2013)

Whats up fellow 600 growers?? Here's a picture of my Krypontie Kush & my Purple Cookie Monster both at day 46 of flower. Well off to bed. Been a long day and hella hot 107`. Peace Out & Stay Litt!! Jhod58vwView attachment 2719058


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2013)

Cool grafting vid:
_*fruit trees, not cannabis, but cool none the less
_
[video=youtube_share;NBOLGzbnkMw]http://youtu.be/NBOLGzbnkMw[/video]


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 30, 2013)

question, if i grew a tomato plant next to my mj plant, do they cross pollinate ? would it screw up my buds ?


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 30, 2013)

Heres a few better pictures i guess, but i must say i like the FloraNova nutes.





Just took these before lights on, bunch of dog and cj, southern charm.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> question, if i grew a tomato plant next to my mj plant, do they cross pollinate ? would it screw up my buds ?



lol no.







from the article cof posted~ "*

"Think about it: Do you want a nation where your young people are stoned?" she asks."​
​

*
That would be terrible,,, wouldnt it.










​On a different note... BAMBOO! I always thought thats what growing plants kinda sounded like lol
[video=youtube;FfDOMwFX5Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfDOMwFX5Hg&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]​

​


----------



## Javadog (Jun 30, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hey jig speaking of my little dirtbikin devil her she is in daddy's helmet she dam near wanted to wear it all.day


What a cutie!

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

I got one question though,,, can I put it in a pipe and smoke it  There is a giant bamboo patch not far from me, Im gonna see about cutting some down and making something with it.

[video=youtube;RC638t4HhHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC638t4HhHY&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry but I still dont know how to post multiple vids in one post,,, despite many of you explaining multiple times on how it do it lol But I do like sharing what I think cool and interesting.

Im gonna hope on this bamboo train... I have already thought of a few things I could use it for.
[video=youtube;LGQJnVgrOAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGQJnVgrOAA&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2013)

Damn method, now you got me worried. That little girl you got is the cutest thing I ever seen... and so now I know I'm in huge trouble, cuz my little one is gonna be the cutest thing ever (to me, you know). Fuck, I'll never be able to say 'No'.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2013)

Girls ain't nuthin' but trouble, boys!
Girls...
... ahhhh phooey!

[video=youtube_share;wBIC8JTQMMQ]http://youtu.be/wBIC8JTQMMQ[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 30, 2013)

hey we got cute over here too, me daughter


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Girls ain't nuthin' but trouble, boys!
> Girls...
> ... ahhhh phooey!




lmao!  ^^^



OMG, I must be high.
[video=youtube;sQSKDGvRDLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sQSKDGvRDLg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2013)

Damn I can't wait. Great looking daughter you got too, James. You must be proud. Here's mine snuggling with a cat.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Damn method, now you got me worried. That little girl you got is the cutest thing I ever seen... and so now I know I'm in huge trouble, cuz my little one is gonna be the cutest thing ever (to me, you know). Fuck, I'll never be able to say 'No'.


That was my problem never told her no ...now she asks for.something and I tell her no she throws a fit lol but that's getting worked out she is just at that age. She is 3 n half now


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

Getting told no is probably one of the best things my parents did for me. I had some privilege friends that always got what they wanted.... That shit did not prepare them for life very well.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Getting told no is probably one of the best things my parents did for me. I had some privilege friends that always got what they wanted.... That shit did not prepare them for life very well.


 She has Ben.doing chores for.a year now she has 2 cure jars full of change and dollar bills trying to teach her to work and then when she gets what she wants with her money it.will be much more.special and rewardiing. She doesn't really understand the concept but I dnt expect her to at this point in life


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2013)

by the age of 2 a child will have experienced every emotion they will have in their life and the next three years they will develop them. They need to be taught not to let their emotions control them-or you. ....................... cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey 6er's! Some cute girls you guys have. I've got 2 that can't do no wrong in my eyes. But unfortunately I only get them once in awhile because they are so busy at 11 and 14.

Some of my beans cracked open already so I got them in soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

Whats with the leaf there Jimmer? 


The pr0n is exquisite!
[video=youtube;g79HokJTfPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g79HokJTfPU&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2013)

What's up six. Went fishing in the gulf today. Didn't catch much but it was still fun. James I like the back ground in your pic. Looks like deep woods. My kind of place. All ya'll have great pics. I haven't seen my family or my plants this week, because I didn't go home this week. I have my wife caring for them. See is still up at home on the other side of the state. Financing fell through for the guy buying my place up there, and it has us split. Fing sucks get to get a place down here, so I can put some girls and boys in flower. Anyway have a good day everyone


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Whats with the leaf there Jimmer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2013)

Java tell your boy to check out Don Fogg. He has plans for a Adobe forge on his site. I built one very similar out of fire bricks. It burns charcoal and is what he as well as myself have used for years. He has some great resources as well. I posted this the other day, but it didn't post so here it is.

he uses LP now and I broke down mine for the move. I will be using LP when I rebuild. This has it pluses' and its draw backs. I forge wield a lot and it is simpler to control temps with LP, but it decarbonizes where as charcoal carbonizes and that's alot better for a beginner.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 30, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> whodatnation said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with the leaf there Jimmer?
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> whodatnation said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with the leaf there Jimmer?
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Small update, have 5 girls outdoor in 32 gal ea and a few in totes re-vegging, and 9 indoor in 3 gal cloth 2nd day flowering since I am running out sooner than expected.
> I hope everyone is doing well!!
> Ill check back in later...busy...busy.
> 
> ...


I guess the re vegging plants put into flower wasnt a great idea, neither was outsiders coning inside.
Some are thinking about flowering, but with all the old pistils its hrd to tell whats new.
Spider mites are outta control on em , but when they were outside it wasnt a problem.
AARRGGHH lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 30, 2013)

have to say Dog. from breeders boutique, is so damn great, has a sweat taste x lemon taste, to me. bud porn soon xxx.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> have to say Dog. from breeders boutique, is so damn great, has a sweat taste x lemon taste, to me. bud porn soon xxx.


I have 2 outdoor excited for them to finish, they like to stretch a lil, but I am used to squat indicas for the lost part.
I can say the pre-flowers smell great


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Bass, good to see you around bru.

A Mad Monday Morgen to all.

DST


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2013)

well cloner is finally built just waiting for gas man to come and go so i can set these 10 clones away see if it works. iv just taking off my p killer and dippy e... heres a couple pics of them and my 2 i have just topd..

1st 2 pics the cloner 
2nd 2 pics the dippy e
3rd 2 pics the p killer and last 2 pics the cuts 


be back later or tomorow with my flowers on day 50 of 12/12 see how late the gas man is


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2013)

day 50 of being put into the 12/12 tent

1st 4 pics psycho killer 
2nd 4 pics one of the blue 
3rd to pics the other blue


hoping to hit 5 oz dry but dont think it will like!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a depressing evening last night. My Gf discovered I had 46 plants outside and said that was to many so we agreed on 25. So I gifted a friend 21 plants in buckets. He offered to bring back half of it but since I do this to smoke only I told him not to worry. I guess I did good blending them in to the other weeds because she had to search for them. She would have let me keep them if I got rid of the 4 that are already over 6ft tall. 1 is 71/2ft tall and 5ft wide I'm not giving that up!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got a quick noob question. When you guy's say 5 weeks into flower does that mean when you switch to 12/12 or the first sign of flowering. Just wondering because I've always grown outside and you go by looks or weather cond. For ex. if a breeder say's 8-10 weeks would that be 8-10 weeks from the day you switch to 12/12 or from the very first sign of flowering. I just assumed this means the first sign of flowering but why assume when there is this huge pool of knowledge.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

lol you must have quite the habit jimmer!!! Sounds like an outdoor paradise 

Indoors I count from the day I swich to 12/12,, just more accurate for record keeping. Outside I start counting when fsm flips to 12/12  uh Im guessing outside you have to go by when you first notice its in flower mode which with a trained eye anyone would be able to tell by a week.
That said Im doing my first outdoor plant this year so yeah,,, Its going good so far!




edit: good late morning crew!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

could be worse, you could have a parcel with a couple g's of smoke sitting in the national returns centre with track n trace back to your office on it. 

their currently working on the date of the 27th. so i figure i've got til the weekend to decide to rip my grow down.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could be worse, you could have a parcel with a couple g's of smoke sitting in the national returns centre with track n trace back to your office on it.
> 
> their currently working on the date of the 27th. so i figure i've got til the weekend to decide to rip my grow down.


not cool at all.....hope all works out well...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

That suuuuuuucks Don  x10


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah seriously not cool at all. my own stupid fault though, I shouldn't be doing that from work. it's been a catastrophe from the off. the postie has fucked it though. it's supposed to be in the sorting office for 18 days but he's gone and sent it straight to the national sorting office. i'd tried to have it redelivered which i was advised went through but the clown had already put it for post to ireland. kinda shitting it a bit. 

i've got quite a number sitting a couple weeks into flower. my heads telling me to rip it and not worry, my hearts saying nothing will come of it and they'll return it. fuck i dunno what to do.

the process of ripping it all down would take about as long as it will for them to get to the parcel.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2013)

dam,well I know ME,id keep my shit growing,and hope for the best,i mean the post has lots of things like that happen all the time,to normal mail,as long as the nugs are safe(no smell)..I think you will be ok.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

What G said^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah the catch is, if there's no return address they'll open it to see if there's a delivery notice inside and try and trace the person, which there isn't just a well sealed and wrapped jar, all they then have to do is reverse the track and trace to my office.

hoping for the best doesn't generally work out too well for me gen. 

i've got a full tent and veg area with allsorts equipment wise hanging about. i'll back photo's up and move scales elsewhere, just deleted anything incriminating from email boxes etc. 

fuck I was going to shut down at xmas to try and get rid of PM but i'd kinda banked on the cash of the wind down. i could fuckin cry.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 1, 2013)

Don that sucks bad. Good luck with that.

Whodat thinks I was wondering because I wanted to leave my last to plants to the end of the breeders recommendations to see the diff. being I purposely pulled a couple early because I was out of smoke. My last 2 looked ready last week but I wanted to make sure I got the most of these 2.Yes, the GF and I do have a big habit. I do trade for other things I want in true hippy fashion. I'm going to a local fest this fri and will take a couple of z for other things wanted for a good time.
As far as growing outside I like to have lots of different strains to smoke. Where I live if you can let them go past Oct.15 it's a miracle. I normally just wait till after the first frost and right before the second if they are finished or not. I do like how outside you see how the different strains start to flower before or after each other due to the fact different strains trigger at different times around 12/12.Well back to more tile,I might just finish my master bath this week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

worst bit is i'd normally stash stuff at the office but seeing as everything's pointing there that aint happening lol.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2013)

Bad shit don m8


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 1, 2013)

About 2 weeks to go..
Good cheezy smell on them..
Last week I accidentally broke off a piece of lower nug that was "hugging" a fan leaf I pulled, I smoked it yesterday after 5 days of drying.
I honestly got a bad headache from it, cause it was filled with nutrients (in the future I'll honestly just throw it in the compost bin)
But it did make me feel very stoned, and it had a great cheese taste.. just some major bud crackling and a killer headache later was the only downer lol


[video=youtube;UFK8QH-bZsE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFK8QH-bZsE[/video]


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah seriously not cool at all. my own stupid fault though, I shouldn't be doing that from work. it's been a catastrophe from the off. the postie has fucked it though. it's supposed to be in the sorting office for 18 days but he's gone and sent it straight to the national sorting office. i'd tried to have it redelivered which i was advised went through but the clown had already put it for post to ireland. kinda shitting it a bit.
> 
> i've got quite a number sitting a couple weeks into flower. my heads telling me to rip it and not worry, my hearts saying nothing will come of it and they'll return it. fuck i dunno what to do.
> 
> the process of ripping it all down would take about as long as it will for them to get to the parcel.


Don I would follow my intuition.. I seriously had a similar case 2 years ago where I knew something was up and I even had a dream about it, I tore my garden down, and started looking for a new place to live, not even 2 weeks later I was busted and they only found 2 empty grow rooms. They kicked me out, but I was ahead of them and managed to survive and have been growing since almost free of worries.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BlackRoses again.





*


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2013)

Jimmer I count from the start of 12/12. Makes things easier. I don't know that there is a standard. Half the people/ breeders are talking day 1 12/12 the other when there are girl bits. I think first day of 12/12 makes more sense, but that's in my head and there's a lot of wild stuff going on in there.

Hope it all works out don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

BlackRoses said:


> Don I would follow my intuition.. I seriously had a similar case 2 years ago where I knew something was up and I even had a dream about it, I tore my garden down, and started looking for a new place to live, not even 2 weeks later I was busted and they only found 2 empty grow rooms. They kicked me out, but I was ahead of them and managed to survive and have been growing since almost free of worries.


yeah i'm going to do just that. it's not worth the repercussions, if it were just me i'd risk it but my lass has a career to think about.

thanks jig


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

honestly i'd have been happier knowing the postie had nicked it.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2013)

well the cloner is now in action fingers crossed for the clones and u don lad


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Jimmer I count from the start of 12/12. Makes things easier. I don't know that there is a standard. Half the people/ breeders are talking day 1 12/12 the other when there are girl bits. I think first day of 12/12 makes more sense, but that's in my head and there's a lot of wild stuff going on in there.
> 
> Hope it all works out don


Pretty sure that serious seeds had an interview where they said the industry starts time from 12/12. I've heard people say they count from the onset of seeing flowers, but that would be subjective anyway.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jul 1, 2013)

If you are growing from clone, counting day one of 12/12 flip is okay becuase the plant will flip over to flower easy. If you are starting feom seed, and your plant is not showing sex, then you can wait to start counting days of 12/12 untill you see some pre flowers or pistils showing.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Weeds ready when its ready.....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 1, 2013)

That's generally how I do it. When it looks like it's stopped swelling I let it go a little longer to make sure and then pick.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

budolskie said:


> well the cloner is now in action fingers crossed for the clones and u don lad


Are u using sponges as ur rooting medium


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Don, wtf is going on in your hood man, I have never seen you have so many dramas. Fuk sake get back on the ale ASAP!!!!! Either that or stop exercising, it seems to be having some sort of -'ve effect bru.

Seriously, regarding this track and trace thing, they have a return address correct? Well why in the hell would they open it then? It's not going through customs or overseas??? And it's not tracked back to your home address is it? Just your name at work?


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

he's using scourers, lol....makes the roots really tuff!!!


method2mymadness said:


> Are u using sponges as ur rooting medium


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes they are sponges m8 but there's about an inch of clone hanging out bottom so don't think I will need to plant the sponge just be very carful when I pot up in soil if they do root


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a criminal offence to open somebody else's mail unless you're customs acting on information beyond reasonable doubt.

Information being an indication from a sniffer dog or an X-RAY from a scanner, no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

well the crack is this, it has no return address on it as it's got dope in it but they do have the address it came from, my place of work and name. also the recipients home and name too, ( a pal of ours in yer motherland D ). 

i had the address postcode a couple of letters wrong apparently so the postie wouldn't give it up. no biggie, i went through there motions and arranged a re-delivery to the lad, they're supposed to keep it at the sorting office for 18 days for just this sort of thing. only the receiver got peeved and gave jobsworth postie both barrels. who in turn thought fuck you and sent it straight to the national returns place. 

the helpline told me it gets opened if there's no return address and if they still can't trace it it gets auctioned for charity... wonder how that's going to pan out... anyway it wont as they have the franking machine and my work address for the track n trace. 

so really it boils down to whether they open it or look at the frank mark and ping it through their computer. 

guess it's not illegal if it's royal mail who do the opening, and if they do i don't want to be caught napping with near 40 ladies in waiting if you get me. it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the helpline told me it gets opened if there's no return address and if they still can't trace it it gets auctioned for charity... wonder how that's going to pan out... anyway it wont as they have the franking machine and my work address for the track n trace.
> 
> so really it boils down to whether they open it or look at the frank mark and ping it through their computer.
> 
> guess it's not illegal if it's royal mail who do the opening, and if they do i don't want to be caught napping with near 40 ladies in waiting if you get me. it's just not worth the risk.


Twats eh!

There's something going on there.......


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

So it's got your works address on the envelope? 
The police do not have access to your works personnel files for home address, and if they want to then they are going to have to get a warrant to get information to confirm or come visit your work to check you are who you said you are on the envelope (not to home address)? Not sure if that would help though..
I would doubt they would just raid every Don Gin and Ton in the phone book because of an envelope with a bit of weed in it.
I personally think it will turn out ok. Any idea how long the RM said it would/could take?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

There's stable space here if you've anything small enough for the fairy till it blows over lad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Using Royal Mail to conduct a clandestine extraction seems fittingly ironic, lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Yes they are sponges m8 but there's about an inch of clone hanging out bottom so don't think I will need to plant the sponge just be very carful when I pot up in soil if they do root


I would be worried about chemicals leaching from sponge to ur water


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2013)

They are brand new sponges don uses them and has success


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

aye those sponges are sound to use. actually more sterile than you'd think.

yorkie, man i've had a bout of powdery mildew since that round of choccy buttons. i've already had one lad i gifted clones to report in with it. be on the watch fella. i suspect it was the psycho killer but can't say for sure. either way i've had spores so watch your girls.


so i've rationialised it in my nut n decided i'm going to chop the one that was due and get shot of a lot of dodgy stuff i shouldn't have, rootballs, scales, nutes and various grow pots etc bucket bubblers and allsorts to a separate address and carry on with what i've got as is. check the royal mail each day and see if they open it or just return it. if it gets turned back fine i'll continue. if not i'll stop off work friday and rip it all down and out. 

what do ya's reckon. Am i being daft or greedy. i'm still in two minds myself haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye those sponges are sound to use. actually more sterile than you'd think.
> 
> yorkie, man i've had a bout of powdery mildew since that round of choccy buttons. i've already had one lad i gifted clones to report in with it. be on the watch fella. i suspect it was the psycho killer but can't say for sure. either way i've had spores so watch your girls.
> 
> ...


I thought I spotted a threatening of on the bottom of the Psycho so I snipped it off, no worries I'll keep an eye on and what will be will be.


I'm with you mate, last min job.....


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye those sponges are sound to use. actually more sterile than you'd think.
> 
> yorkie, man i've had a bout of powdery mildew since that round of choccy buttons. i've already had one lad i gifted clones to report in with it. be on the watch fella. i suspect it was the psycho killer but can't say for sure. either way i've had spores so watch your girls.
> 
> ...


Cool u would think there would be.some kinda shit left 
Hope everything works out for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

DST said:


> So it's got your works address on the envelope?
> The police do not have access to your works personnel files for home address, and if they want to then they are going to have to get a warrant to get information to confirm or come visit your work to check you are who you said you are on the envelope (not to home address)? Not sure if that would help though..
> I would doubt they would just raid every Don Gin and Ton in the phone book because of an envelope with a bit of weed in it.
> I personally think it will turn out ok. Any idea how long the RM said it would/could take?


It has just the 'apparently' incorrect address of the lad in scotland. not mine but it was sent special delivery which means it's recorded at every post orifice it goes through and has to be signed for where they pick up from, it's entered in a little book at my end and for the re delivery i had to enter my works address and name again.

I would doubt the same, it's a lot of hassle to go to for a couple of grams of weed. RM reckoned end of the week they'd probably get to it


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It has just the 'apparently' incorrect address of the lad in scotland. not mine but it was sent special delivery which means it's recorded at every post orifice it goes through and has to be signed for where they pick up from, it's entered in a little book at my end and for the re delivery i had to enter my works address and name again.
> 
> I would doubt the same, it's a lot of hassle to go to for a couple of grams of weed. RM reckoned end of the week they'd probably get to it



what is going on in your avi?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

budolskie said:


> They are brand new sponges don uses them and has success


Ime a little bit stoned to many joints while watering I c what ur doing I was thinking u were using the sponge as a rooting cube ...ur using them in place of the round neo inserts correct


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought I spotted a threatening of on the bottom of the Psycho so I snipped it off, no worries I'll keep an eye on and what will be will be.
> I'm with you mate, last min job.....


I'm leaning that way myself. just hold on tight and see what comes thursday/friday my mothers and snips were just going to be flowered out what with the pm. 


method2mymadness said:


> Cool u would think there would be.some kinda shit left
> Hope everything works out for ya


aye a massive shit stain from here to ireland hahaha. 

think i'm covering my bases. got last minute wheels if needs be and a hidy hole for the incriminating stuff. co pilot booked for thursday morning to make shish with the draw full of trim in the freezer.

now debating whether i should tell the missus the drama.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> what is going on in your avi?


i don't know but i'm glad i can't smell it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think she's trying to suck those bubbles up her butt.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think she's trying to suck those bubbles up her butt.


She is holding a bubble wand and blowing bubbles with her Brown eye


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nah, I like my theory better.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 1, 2013)

No bubbles were harmed during this photo shoot.

- The Management


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

Bubble butt.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Spam?......


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Spam?......


yes,....and report it. .........................................................cof


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> yes,....and report it. .........................................................cof


it seems to be in a shit load of threads posting shite


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2013)

when shit like that pops up just click on the triangle next to the reputation and report it to the mods. they are pretty good about taking care of un-wanted bs. .............................................................cof


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh I did. Both of them. 

I prefer my spam with onions and pineapple anyway.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 1, 2013)

The funny thing is when the offending post disappears after I make
a cool rip like "More entrails for the wolves"....making me look like 
I am a crazy after the previous poster.

Ah well, stuff happens.

:0)

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

What was posted was it here in the 6


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

Well fuck power went out due to a fire and they have no idea when it will be back on no biggie I can beat the heat go to the river or somethin.....
But IME FUCKIN TRIPPIN balls my room is 98 degrees and 68 humidity and ime in the 8 th week of flower and rock solid buds so trippin on mold


----------



## Javadog (Jul 1, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What was posted was it here in the 6


It was a big block of gibberish....the sort that looks randomized to beat bayesian analysis.

You know, the sort of 


> banana automobile carrot flash tractor. CHEAP VIAGRA HERE. windmill boat camel fuzz


thing.

JD

P.S. The weird thing was that the underlying reason for the post was 
not obvious to me....or visible at all for that matter. (tl;dr ;0)


----------



## james2500 (Jul 1, 2013)

i find it interesting the first 5 random words you thought of, now camel fuzz i know is a great strain of mj


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

Ya electricity back on


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

How many times can a helicopter fly around my house at 7:30 in the morning....ffs noisy fukkers!!! Civil liberty those things, it's bad enough living in the Dam and when it's windy having 747's practically landing on your rooftop, but flying porkers non stop at ungodly hours is just not cucumber sandwiches I tell ya! Nice sunny day though, they are probably out site seeing!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

DST said:


> How many times can a helicopter fly around my house at 7:30 in the morning....ffs noisy fukkers!!! Civil liberty those things, it's bad enough living in the Dam and when it's windy having 747's practically landing on your rooftop, but flying porkers non stop at ungodly hours is just not cucumber sandwiches I tell ya! Nice sunny day though, they are probably out site seeing!


it's pretty quiet around my house up in the mountains, after a storm you hear chainsaws bucking up trees that fall over and on opening day for deer hunting it's like a shooting gallery oh and july 4 the hamlet i live in shuts down the only road through town and has fireworks and dynamite.....pretty quiet the rest of the time.haha


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Fireworks and dynamite sounds like a nice combo, hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I explained the whole shebang to my lady n she turned n said, cool as a cucumber 'you really think they'll bother for a couple of grams?!' I nearly fell over haha. 

Still I've packed up the extra gear and done away with the veg area. Chopped one and am dumping a load of incriminating stuff this morning. 

You don't realise how much stuff you fit into the grow room til you have to rip it out lol.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 2, 2013)

fireworks and 4th comin up for us in the states :]

i feel ya on the heat method. im happy power is back on, heat been so hot lately, i had to got get me a cooler :]

fuck the [email protected]#[email protected]!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Our ladies have a habit of surprising us, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well I explained the whole shebang to my lady n she turned n said, cool as a cucumber 'you really think they'll bother for a couple of grams?!' I nearly fell over haha.
> 
> Still I've packed up the extra gear and done away with the veg area. Chopped one and am dumping a load of incriminating stuff this morning.
> 
> You don't realise how much stuff you fit into the grow room til you have to rip it out lol.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 2, 2013)

Lovely guzias can't wait to get sum my topd ones in the flower room and get those shitty branches off them in first week flower was hoping for a lot more off these 3 u think 150g dry off the 3 is there I would be more then happy with that but looks more like 100g bit on the low side


----------



## mac.os.x (Jul 2, 2013)

i need to go buy fireworks for the kids soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

well as predicted. the post have returned it to sender today, should be here by thursday latest. kinda gutted and overjoyed. gutted I killed the mothers and snips and chuffed I don't have to kill the remaining in flower, and rip the room apart.  can't wait to get home and unpack the bong lol i need a rip.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 2, 2013)

Guz nice pics whut are day

D G T-rejoice




, luvin dat avy bro - da bubble fluid hoder looks like da A hole - man i could strokemy thang to dat avy- gotta have a azz off compatition
whut real man dont like bootys- my avy used to pull her pants up an pop dat azz into da spandex no more i guess file got currupt maybe to many squrted on her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

little more than I needed to know dwezy but you fill yer boots man! hahaa it's a peach huh.



it could have had another week or so but recent events..... i got twitchy.... thanksfully i did the PM was takin hold of it's little nugs.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 2, 2013)

D where I live if hear heli. hovering over head several times I'm just going to sit at the end of my driveway waiting for my taxi ride with lights.

Don I'm glad that worked out. That plant looked sweet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

you n me both jimmer, it's weird, like i have a stress headache but i'm feeling waves of relief. cheers

i don't fear the heli's just vindictive postmen lol


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

glad thats worked out...right, next drama Don? what's it to be, lmfao.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 2, 2013)

a wise man listens to and reads his twitchy times 
pnoias an his interwishens


throuout it all a likle moe patients 
alike moe relaxin 
would have been a smoother ride to where you are now 

we are our own worst enemy
i used to smoke kain get Pnoid cain gone 
start flushing my weed down toilet like - day coming for me 
next day no nutin

no one can hurt us like like we can 

and he wont go down dat way 
an he lives to play 
another day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

ooooh pregnancy scare is about due to come round again. or maybe my hair will fall out. fuck knows. either way i think i'm going to get back on the drink.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

You fellas across the pod sure do talk funny  I like it! ........ A cucumber sandwich sounds fanfukintastic right now!

Don~ so happy for you bro! Sucks to loose mothers and all but man either direction it could have been worse.

Jimmer fix dat link I doesn't bring me anywhere  


Chocolate syrup in my coffee this morning? Ya damn right! Im heading out to the bamboo ladies house later today,,, either way I plan on growing some of my own around the property,,, but going to talk to her and learn a thing or two possibly (she sounded like she knows a bit about tha bamboozle) and see about cutting some down and getting some starts or whatever it does lol


[video=youtube;uOWrB8gP4fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOWrB8gP4fE[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 2, 2013)

I went ahead and took my last to plants down yesterday. I cleaned up the tent part and put 11 clones about 7-9 in tall in with my 2 liberty hazes. Which are showing little flowers now. I have my mh shut down for the first time since feb. I'm waiting for my seeds to pop up and grow a few weeks under the 12 23wt cfls. I must say I'm very happy with the buds that the 600 put out so far. It was my first run inside so I can't really take any credit. All 3 strains buds turned out nice and dense. Here some foggy pictures from my deck of my big girl. If you look at the bottom of the first pic you can see the top of a white bucket thru the weeds. That should give an idea of the size.

Whodat I messed it up. I was trying to post a Sugar Magnolia video. I figured it out before my hard drive went but my mind is burnt and I forgot how. I'll figure it out again. I don't ask my girl or friends for help on the comp. because I remember more by doing and figuring out stuff my self.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

wise words dweze man. nothin like that panic running round the house hiding things lol. then the panic the next day trying to remember where you hid all the shit lol. i've found allsorts all over. found my house keys in the fridge before. after being locked in the house for a day.

and yeah Who, either way could have been a whole different ball game


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

lmao locked IN the house? Let me guess you fall UP stairs too? I keep a key under my car and outside my house,,, I love locking myself out.... Now that Iv put the hidden keys in I never lock myself out lol whatever.


Sweeeeeet plant jimmer  looks to be big and healthy!


I thought this was funny.
[video=youtube;STxppluW_G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STxppluW_G0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lmao locked IN the house? Let me guess you fall UP stairs too? I keep a key under my car and outside my house,,, I love locking myself out.... Now that Iv put the hidden keys in I never lock myself out lol whatever.


hahah i have fallen up stairs many times. front crawl up to the flat. I used to live above a row of shops. funny i can work the keys pished up but the motor function goes to hell.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 2, 2013)

Who great video. My GF put some spell check program on the computer but it just underlines it with red and I have to fix it. She did this to help me for school but it's a pain in the but. My whole screen is always underlined in red. All this will be a waste when I go this weekend to a festy and really fry my brain. I'll have to slow down smoking as it is when I start school for the first time in 22 years. I'm psyched, 1 festy, 2 furthur shows in 12 days! With my 39th birthday in the middle. Should be a very trippy time!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> either way i think i'm going to get back on the drink.


That's the most sensible thing you have said all year mate



whodatnation said:


> Jimmer fix dat


Jim'll fix it....don't be bringing up that Pedo's name in the 600, lol.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i have fallen up stairs many times. front crawl up to the flat. I used to live above a row of shops. funny i can work the keys pished up but the motor function goes to hell.


I have also fallen up the stairs before, my dodgy knee went, and bam off I went. Took a week off work and they thought I was being dodgy as I had just started there a week before hand, lol.



jimmer6577 said:


> Who great video. My GF put some spell check program on the computer but it just underlines it with red and I have to fix it. She did this to help me for school but it's a pain in the but. My whole screen is always underlined in red. All this will be a waste when I go this weekend to a festy and really fry my brain. I'll have to slow down smoking as it is when I start school for the first time in 22 years. I'm psyched, 1 festy, 2 furthur shows in 12 days! With my 39th birthday in the middle. Should be a very trippy time!


Nice trees Jimmer! Festivals!!! Sounds like you are getting prepped for being a student again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

ok i guess it's gin o clock this afternoon....  sweet mother milk mmmmm


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

Howdy, all 
Was under the weather for a couple days, but feeling better now.
I ordered some speed parts from Japan (http://japan.webike.net/) for my scooter this morning: 

a drive face holder








a performance variator kit for the CVT








and a kevlar drive belt







All for $138us
Should net me about an extra 5mph up hills and on top speed (so new top speed will be about 40mph (65kph).

After this, I'm looking into an I-MAP fuel injector controller 







and a Yoshimura exhaust system






But that will be for my birthday in September.

[video=youtube_share;gEmJ-VWPDM4]http://youtu.be/gEmJ-VWPDM4[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Been a minute since I heard that song, nice one Doob's.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Doobie with all the upgrades you have been getting for your scooter maybe you should have just got a bike instead? I am not giving you crap. I ride too. I have an 02 hd softtail standard. LOL no I am not knocking you for being a a scooter either. I understand your decsion. I dont post a lot but do luck a lot. But with all the upgrades you are doing will you be able to get it back if you sell the scooter? To be honest I didnt think the had preformce upgrades for scooters. Or is this something you plan to keep and still get the other bike? Yeah I need to take a ride today the weather down here in texas finally broke from the 100+ aday temp for a little while. It is now only supposed to be in the upper 90s. Nice cool front for texas. LOL


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 2, 2013)

Don-glad to hear its all cool in the pool.

Doob-what is the top speed of your scoot when tricked to the max?


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Don-glad to hear its all cool in the pool.
> 
> Doob-what is the top speed of your scoot when tricked to the max?


I think its>>>>60000000000000000000000000 mph


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Hey Doobie with all the upgrades you have been getting for your scooter maybe you should have just got a bike instead? I am not giving you crap. I ride too. I have an 02 hd softtail standard. LOL no I am not knocking you for being a a scooter either. I understand your decsion. I dont post a lot but do luck a lot. But with all the upgrades you are doing will you be able to get it back if you sell the scooter? To be honest I didnt think the had preformce upgrades for scooters. Or is this something you plan to keep and still get the other bike? Yeah I need to take a ride today the weather down here in texas finally broke from the 100+ aday temp for a little while. It is now only supposed to be in the upper 90s. Nice cool front for texas. LOL


I've told my wife that a few times, believe me.

I don't mind, really.
It keeps me out of trouble.
Though I plan on having the fastest 2013 Metropolitan in town by the time I'm done with it.
I've read that there are 80cc big-bore kits out there for a lot less than one would have thought.

No, I'm using the scooter a leverage with the wife to show her what a responsible two-wheeled motorist I can be before I drop the hammer in a few years to something a little bigger but not too unruly, just something like a CBR500R.
Or a Ninja ZX-6R, FSM willing , PTP (Pass The Parmesan).
Plus it will help me make sure I want to re-invest in "BBB" (Bigger & Better Bikes).
Plus, these twitchy little scooters are a good re-training tool: if I can ride one of these smoothly then a bigger bike will be a breeze.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ft2fLuz9mF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft2fLuz9mF0#at=30[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 2, 2013)

Tester nug of violator kush took a tester of blue pit but it got smoked before the pic forgot to take one was a little exited to smoke it and it was very good for being early test nug can't wait to smoke.a ripe and cured bud


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;Ft2fLuz9mF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft2fLuz9mF0#at=30[/video]



hahaha, i would love me a shit talking robot. thats pretty cool. hopefully i keep enough friends around in my lifetime to not have to resort to this


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

The cannabis doomclock ticks away towards Zero Hour:

http://news.yahoo.com/squares-lose-hemp-flag-grace-capitol-building-july-162709087.html

[video=youtube_share;6SchFcJFESU]http://youtu.be/6SchFcJFESU[/video]

If you're near the Capitol on the Fourth, celebrating your patriotism and whatnot, or if you see images from Washington of the building during broadcasts of John P. Sousa performances, take a look at the flag on top of the dome. That flag, ladies and gentlemen, will for the first time in decades be made of hemp.

The Washington Post reports on the patriotic move. (Its headline includes the word "high," do you get it?)Colorado hemp advocate Michael Bowman is the man responsible for getting the flag, made from Colorado-raised hemp and screen-printed with the stars and stripes, up there.He cooked up the idea while lobbying Congress this year to include pro-hemp measures in the farm bill. That legislation failed, of course, but the seed of the hemp flag had been planted.

Not literally; that legislation was up only two weeks ago, and hemp takes longer than that to grow. 

Hemp advocate Bowman couldn't have gotten the flag flying without the help of Rep. Jared Polis of Colorado. The Capitol has a program through which members of Congress can send in flags to be flown above the Capitol. (No bigger than 8' by 12'; no flags on Thanksgiving, Christmas, or New Year's Day.) Polis sent in Bowman's.

During debate on the Farm Bill last month, Polis also used the flag to emphasize his point about the need for expanded industrial hemp research. In his speech on the floor (which you can see at right), Polis points out that the first American flag ever made, the Betsy Ross original, was made of hemp. Polis's amendment passed. The bill to which it was attached didn't.
That this is newsworthy is a reflection of the country's oddly bifurcated approach to marijuana laws. Hemp and marijuana are different plants that look similar. The latter, as you may be aware, can get you high. Both were outlawed by Congress in the 1930s when the legislative body was going through its reactionary anti-marijuana phase. (The Post indicates that this is perhaps the first time a hemp flag has flown over the Capitol since.) Opponents are leery of expanding the use of hemp, in part because growing hemp could mask the growth of marijuana (as Rep. Steve King of Iowa suggests in his response to Polis). Advocates of marijuana legalization support the expanded use of hemp, in part because doing so could serve as a step toward broader acceptability of its intoxicating cousin. If your first instinct is to debate that latter point in the comments, feel free.
This milestone, such as it is, is a weird one, the sort of thing that seems interesting/amusing now but may very well someday be used as one of those "remember how weird people used to be" anecdotes in a trivia board games. Earlier this year, we made an image showing the progression of marijuana laws over time (see below). If this pace continues, which there's little reason to think it won't, marijuana decriminalization legislation should arrive at the Capitol fairly soon.
The hemp flag won't be there to greet it. Every year, 100,000 requests to fly a flag are made. On Thursday, the first hemp flag in 80 years will fly for a few hours and then be taken back down again and put back in its box, its point made.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Did you see the only comment?
"Why can I say weed, pot, and dope but if I use the word #$%$ Yahoo censors it out???
(Btw that word was (c)annabis..." 


^^thats fukin nuts! I prefer the term cannabis,,, you know,,,,,, its REAL name.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Did you see the only comment?
> "Why can I say weed, pot, and dope but if I use the word #$%$ Yahoo censors it out???
> (Btw that word was (c)annabis..."
> 
> ...


i don't like calling it pot or weed....my favorite is ganja


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Earlier this year, we made an image showing the progression of mariYuana laws over time (see below).


can i see this pic?......please


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

This isn't quite it, but it's close:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2013/04/09/the-evolution-of-marijuana-laws/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

Picked up a torque wrench today for when my speed parts come in:

3/8" drive that measures from 10-ft. lbs. to 85-ft. lbs. in 1-lb increments


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

That's hot.  I love tools.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This isn't quite it, but it's close:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2013/04/09/the-evolution-of-marijuana-laws/




Its like a virus!!!! An awesome virus!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i don't like calling it pot or weed....my favorite is ganja


I prefer *Lambs-Bread*.

LOL, any name will do, but I once cracked a friend up by
calling it "dope"....which it really is not.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jul 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Picked up a torque wrench today for when my speed parts come in:
> 
> 3/8" drive that measures from 10-ft. lbs. to 85-ft. lbs. in 1-lb increments


What a great photo....a drink, a bong, music, and tools. Yeah!

(get a pussy in there and you've got a complete image ;0)


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure if this is what you meant:


EDIT: I think even with the pussy, doobie wins. Bong > bubbler, new torque wrench > old dual saw, Bass GT-10 = Guitar GT-10, red drink vs. ice tea is a toss up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

Whenever I think of torque wrenches, I always think of this:

"Torquemada: do not implore him for compassion!
Torquemada: do not beg him for forgiveness!
Torquemada: do not ask him for mercy!
Let's face it, you can't torquemada ANYTHING!"

[video=youtube_share;5ZegQYgygdw]http://youtu.be/5ZegQYgygdw[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

I think of torque wrenches as satisfaction wrenches. It's just so damn satisfying to feel a little click when tightening a bolt. It really tells you, "OK... Job well done!"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if this is what you meant:
> View attachment 2722890
> 
> EDIT: I think even with the pussy, doobie wins. Bong > bubbler, new torque wrench > old dual saw, Bass GT-10 = Guitar GT-10, red drink vs. ice tea is a toss up.


Stratocaster trumps all, jig.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if this is what you meant:
> View attachment 2722890
> 
> EDIT: I think even with the pussy, doobie wins. Bong > bubbler, new torque wrench > old dual saw, Bass GT-10 = Guitar GT-10, red drink vs. ice tea is a toss up.


htis is hilarious hahhahaa...hahha...whoa....i vote for the cat and the fender and the hand held POWER tool......thanks jigs...the cat looks like Benitio Del Toro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, now!
That torque wrench is powered by guns...
... THESE guns:







Ka-POW!
Rat-tat tat-tat!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 2, 2013)

og larry from seed. thanks to breeders boutique, for the hook up on seeds.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 2, 2013)

whoda im a out kast


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 2, 2013)

og larry from seed


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> htis is hilarious hahhahaa...hahha...whoa....i vote for the cat and the fender and the hand held POWER tool......thanks jigs...the cat looks like Benitio Del Toro


I agree. Jig wins. Strat, pussy, bowls and down in the corner what he needs to fill said bowls.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Picked up a torque wrench today for when my speed parts come in:
> 
> 3/8" drive that measures from 10-ft. lbs. to 85-ft. lbs. in 1-lb increments


Hahahha that's great I was lookin at wrenches today need to torque my tripple clamps and crankshaft for my.bike and few other bolts inside.motor.wise


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 2, 2013)

Was looking at this one


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Good ol fashion rip rip from the journal.

Day 32 ~ 12/12 go bitches go!!!



Space bubble 










Blue Pit. So hard to get decent pics down there  But her colas stacked up really nice, each is 7+ inches stack stack stack...









They grow up so fast :*(*** 








Plush Berry x Grape Stomper







Hope you all in the 600 are doing good tonight.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Good ol fashion rip rip from the journal.
> 
> Day 32 ~ 12/12 go bitches go!!!
> 
> ...


For the most part my room I use t5 for vedge I have my 600 packed away but are u getting a lot better light distribution haveing the seedling trays bent like that ime guessing that's why there like that ?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Having them tilted stadium style does even out light intensity across the canopy. Im not sure how much of a difference it makes but I think it matters and it was like really easy to do lol


----------



## budolskie (Jul 3, 2013)

well couple days till harvest cant wait! get the other 3 in on 12/12 aswell


----------



## TallieMcCannabis (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello all, I am a 600watt-er, my room is pretty small so it works best for me. I run two of them because my room is long and narrow so it is a challenge to light it evenly. I have been on riu for a little while and have posted a few things in my journal. This is my first op.... thank you thank you. I am growing Grape Haze, Licorice, and sour diesel. A few i grow from seed outside with dirt and then bring them in for budding. But the main show is the Hydro, thats the six GH plants. I keep the ph between 5.9 and 6.2 and use the full compliment of House and Garden nuets. yeah buddy. I have a journal with a vid i just posted tonight that shows the little devils pretty well. Check it out if ya could and tell me what ya think.

this is from tonight
[video=youtube;vTIXawx3TQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTIXawx3TQc[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Having them tilted stadium style does even out light intensity across the canopy. Im not sure how much of a difference it makes but I think it matters and it was like really easy to do lol


I think its great idea


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome TallieMcCannabis, you need to set your video to public as it's not viewable.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well guys I found a house and will hopefully have my family and plants when I come back down Sunday. Maybe a couple more weeks before I get my grow room moved down, but one cabinet separates. Din I'm glad things worked out. Anyway off to work talk to ya'll later.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 3, 2013)

why did McAfee recommend i not visit this site for the first time ever..?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

in other news! props to our fellow 6er Genuity, i follow gage green genes on twitter and looked at it this morning to see some grape puff from our man gen. looked the shiz. 

http://instagram.com/p/bR5DmSgfVR/


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> why did McAfee recommend i not visit this site for the first time ever..?


That happened to me yesterday with webroot or what ever it is on here.

On another note I have 3 puppies above dirt this morning and 1 each of casey jones, black ss. Hopefully by tomorrow there will be more. Seeds starting is the worse part of my growing game. I read people getting all of them to pop. I've done it all pre soak then wet paper towel, straight dirt, pre soak then dirt, plain water, slightly juiced water you name it I've tried it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 3, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> That happened to me yesterday with webroot or what ever it is on here.
> 
> On another note I have 3 puppies above dirt this morning and 1 each of casey jones, black ss. Hopefully by tomorrow there will be more. Seeds starting is the worse part of my growing game. I read people getting all of them to pop. I've done it all pre soak then wet paper towel, straight dirt, pre soak then dirt, plain water, slightly juiced water you name it I've tried it.


i like to use rockwool. i see them pop up an
d the tap root firt, before i put them in dirt. Side note. been cloning in dirt, just like a cut in rookwool. i cant do much, but the clones are just for me


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 3, 2013)

breeders boutique outdoor grow 2013


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

Breeders Boutique DOG kush grow - (sorry, pics with a phone cam.)

















Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 3, 2013)

blue pit clone planted, 6/12. fuckers taking flight


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> breeders boutique outdoor grow 2013 View attachment 2723482View attachment 2723485


Doesn't look like a closet to me.lol I've tried rapid rooters before but I think I might try them again. I got spoiled by having lots of seeds and just dropping them in water until they sprouted not caring about the ones that drowned. Not the same feeling when purchasing high quality seeds, but then again it does work for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

i want a lazyboy in my back garden like 209 and for the garden to be full of plants lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

haha, I noticed that as well....I got a fukkin fold down wooden chair in the stinky room that I bought from the Barras in 19canteen!! there was 3 of them oddly enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

christ i have shitty deckchair, in a dark, hot room to chop, grow and veg in. kills my back doing more than 3 hours trimming in the thing


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you pull fresh air into the room Don, where do you extract to?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

in through the window and the crack through the door frame and out through an airbrick, which causes a fair bit of problems airflow wise but it's workable.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Im always stressing about climate controlled drying... I dont want all my hard work going to shit  But I also stand while I trim so prob not the best person to listen to  
Late start today, not even had coffee yet. I gotta filter some rain water and tea so it doesn't clog the irrigation for my veggies... The ladies will get some too  Also, met the bamboozle lady,,, dude shes got some fia bamboo for me to dig up! So stoked  I cant wait to have a forest like hers! Inside the patch is soooooo calm quiet an peaceful, very good energy. 
Im also prepping land for the veggie expansion for next summer... Adding lots of organic matter to the soil surface, and composting is the main focus for the next 6 months... Actually thats a lie, composting is just about always the main focus lol.

I also scored big on some free ditch dirt... Four dumptruck loads lmao how the hell am I going to move all of this!!!!! BTW I live out in the sticks otherwise I would not have accepted ditch dirt,,, its was clean clean and full of worms  great structure and smells good.
Anywho a day in the life and times of whodat,,, later.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

Ditch dirt, I can imagine, but please enlighten me, why is it called "Ditch Dirt"?....perhaps from the simple method of digging ditches for snitches?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

haha yeah, thats it  every now and then when the drainage ditches fill up with top soil the state scoops it out and looks for places to get rid of it


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2013)

That's usually good stuff-full of nutrients. Is it wet? ....................... cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

last two loads were wet, they will need some time to regain structure.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2013)

it will dry quicker if it is spread out.....my back hurts thinking about it. They can spread it when they dump by driving away as it starts to flow-saves you some work. ...................................... cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2013)

That sort of material would be about the best of stuff...I would only
worry about materials included in the run-off.

This would be more of an issue for a bio-accumulator like mushrooms,
if there were, for example, heavy metals in the material.

Is this dumpage physically located nearby where it was taken? It would
be most comforting to know the surrounding area.

I am also soil/compost making. I have made compost for mushrooms 
for a while, but am now soil making as I recycle the soils of old grows.

I figure to replace to such-crap soil of my yard over time.

Good stuff!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> it will dry quicker if it is spread out.....my back hurts thinking about it. They can spread it when they dump by driving away as it starts to flow-saves you some work. ...................................... cof


Given the available spot I had that wasnt really much of an option, extra driveway I got two left. I'll get to it eventually.



Javadog said:


> That sort of material would be about the best of stuff...I would only
> worry about materials included in the run-off.
> 
> This would be more of an issue for a bio-accumulator like mushrooms,
> ...



What happened was the guy show up and sai later today blablabla, I said cool. I then drove up the road and watch them and looked to see what was going on. Of course there is always risk involved concerning pollution/toxic run off, but I considered the factors of being country road very very lightly populated and the few spots that had a house leading to the ditch were well maintained thus leading me to believe they werent the trashy type of person who disposes of nasties unethically. Anywho yesh yesh that was on my mind,,, Im taking a chance,,, actually this just hit me ~ lab soil testing on several samples... BAM.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

Well my night consist of a skunk trying to get my chickens shity night shot u can kinda see the skunk laying on ground I threw a rock at it to get it out the chickens and guess I hit it and it got blood all over u can kinda see that to in the pic also I dnt like hurting wildlife that's not me but dnt fuck with my animals now my whole yard smells like skunk the skunk ran off last night but still smells
He is in the middle 3/4 up in the pic he tried to spray me twice while taking the pic so wasn't getting any closer


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Time to load up the trusty 22 marlin LR 



EDIT: You know what, my burn barrel needs more holes in it and Im actually out of ammo. Just on my way out so thanks for reminding me  Maybe a cold one as well! A cold one some target practice then back to work that sounds like a plan ::


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2013)

Skunks are far from endangered. Look at removing that one
as cleaning the gene pool of a less intelligent member.



> *country road very very lightly populated and the few spots that had a house leading to the ditch were well maintained*


This sounds great. You have some very nice tilth to work with.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. The testing process interests me....I would have assumed that
the price was prohibitive. Please post what you can about who you
used, how it is done, the cost, and the results. I would likely do this
as well in the future. THX!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

haha i dunno sounds like m2m has a pretty lethal rock chuck


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Your nearest university would probably do it and at a very reasonable price. I do my garden soil for 10$ a sample. For pollution testing I will have to look into it. But for the 10$ I get All macro and allot of micro nutrients along with ph and ec.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2013)

I will have to ask some So Cali people...there must be a local lab.

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

james2500 said:


> haha i dunno sounds like m2m has a pretty lethal rock chuck


Played baseball as a pitcher for years went to.sac state baseball camp for like 5 years


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Time to load up the trusty 22 marlin LR
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You know what, my burn barrel needs more holes in it and Im actually out of ammo. Just on my way out so thanks for reminding me  Maybe a cold one as well! A cold one some target practice then back to work that sounds like a plan ::


Ya I thought of that but it was midnight and I have neighbors and didn't want to have the cops called


And I have a place that test soil 1 mile from me never tested my stuff before but know a farmer who.did it there


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Skunks are far from endangered. Look at removing that one
> as cleaning the gene pool of a less intelligent member.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree but its wildlife and I dnt mind killing one if it harming my animals but I dnt know if its dead or alive ime preety shure it ran off and died ime preety shure I nailed it.square in the head cause his nose and face were bloody and dragging his head that's how the smear mark of blood happened then hit it with another rock and it ran off kinda stumbling and falling then slipped thru the fence and now its the neighbors problem


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/02/hemp-flag-capitol_n_3534602.html


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

where i live there are more animals than people so we encounter them almost daily, yesterday i ran over 3 bunnies, they were running in circles in the path of my right front tire, it was too late for any maneuvers so they bought it, i always try not to harm but i just feel that nature never leaves anything to waste and some other critters will have an easy meal. coons can be a real pesty varmint and i have a slingshot and a pile of rocks for them and the deer. deer are cool but they eat up all the birdseed in the feeders so i encourage them to look elsewhere.not sure if i had a point there haha i just got ripped with my rhino and you know how that goes.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I will have to ask some So Cali people...there must be a local lab.
> 
> JD


Google is your best friend... almost.



method2mymadness said:


> Played baseball as a pitcher for years went to.sac state baseball camp for like 5 years


I was raised on playing baseball too,,, it stopped when I dropped out.
Fuck that MM sounds like you just need a bucket of balls and some time lol the critters will learn soon enough haha. much respecto.



james2500 said:


> where i live there are more animals than people so we encounter them almost daily, yesterday i ran over 3 bunnies, they were running in circles in the path of my right front tire, it was too late for any maneuvers so they bought it, i always try not to harm but i just feel that nature never leaves anything to waste and some other critters will have an easy meal. coons can be a real pesty varmint and i have a slingshot and a pile of rocks for them and the deer. deer are cool but they eat up all the birdseed in the feeders so i encourage them to look elsewhere.not sure if i had a point there haha i just got ripped with my rhino and you know how that goes.


That is a great way to look at it.... I love animals and never harm them on purpose if they arn't fukin with me or my shit. But like you said in nature nothing goes to waste.... You should see this bbc timelaps/program on this hippo carcass,,, insane how many animals that one big fuk fed.... then the bugs too and so on. 
Btw you can plant all kinds of stuff for feeding deer, local feed stores carry seasonal seed mixes mainly for hunters to grow in hot spots but from all my reading those mixes contain a lot of plants that are considered compost crops or cover crops... Thats why I'll be using it. The fall mix for here should come out in september.




No ammo  lady said all these end of the world crazy fuks are buyng it all up... Assholes. I got me a six pack of tall boys though


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

james2500 said:


> where i live there are more animals than people so we encounter them almost daily, .............i just got ripped with my rhino and you know how that goes.


rhinoceros in the US, and ones that like to get stoned? life amazes me everyday! I always wondered why rhino's were practically blind!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh D is on the old scotch and dog again 
Im heading out for a bit, will see you all later


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

TTT - "tea total tonight"


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2013)

What's up 6er's? I went and did laundry. While there I picked up a 6er of corona and a 6er of stella artois. Time to start celebrating the 4th or just celebrating life. Now I'm waiting for this little piece of paper that slipped into my mouth to kick in. I have to get prepared for my first festy this year. My friends are a little crazy and like to puddle people if you know what I mean. I don't want that to happen when I'm totally clean in that aspect if you know what I mean.

James where I live is the same way with animals. Just today I went outside and seen 2 bucks running out of my yard. Last year we had black bear raiding garbage around where I live.

And D I have to give you props. Earlier while complaining of my seed starting skills I went and checked the ones I started 3 days ago and 4 of 5 had already showed. It's going to be a long 4 months waiting.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I agree but its wildlife and I dnt mind killing one if it harming my animals but I dnt know if its dead or alive ime preety shure it ran off and died ime preety shure I nailed it.square in the head cause his nose and face were bloody and dragging his head that's how the smear mark of blood happened then hit it with another rock and it ran off kinda stumbling and falling then slipped thru the fence and now its the neighbors problem


I understand. When I can, I use the approved method of "sudden cervical disconnection",
but when this is not possible, then I start off with what is possible, and move in for the
coup-de-grace later.

How I ever ended up with a live-catch trap, I'll never know. One is not allowed to release
animals away from the home. So, it turns into a quick head-shot with the air pistol. It
sounds harsh, but it is probably nicer than either bleeding out from anti-coagulant poisons
or getting whacked by a bar.

Take care,

JD


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

hey whodat...yeah one winter it was really rough on the deer and elk round here and a truck came by dropped bales of hay at the gas station here so people would take them home and spread out for the critters. we bought a 50 lb bag of alfalfa cubes and the deer almost used em like jawbreakers so we bought pellets....but they walk by all that shit and scarf up the black oil sunflower seeds in the feeders and that shit is gold.
damn elk were in my carport once, those things are not graceful and they are massive creatures.

jd yep......a quick dispatch is always an act of mercy


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

good to hear, not sure what it is but a lot of people go through seedling failure periods, for a while I was popping them like M&Ms and nadda, I think it was just my eager vibes not doing it for them....
some s33ds just seem to need different attention (longer periods in the soil, more soaking, different temps I guess, rh)



jimmer6577 said:


> What's up 6er's? I went and did laundry. While there I picked up a 6er of corona and a 6er of stella artois. Time to start celebrating the 4th or just celebrating life. Now I'm waiting for this little piece of paper that slipped into my mouth to kick in. I have to get prepared for my first festy this year. My friends are a little crazy and like to puddle people if you know what I mean. I don't want that to happen when I'm totally clean in that aspect if you know what I mean.
> 
> James where I live is the same way with animals. Just today I went outside and seen 2 bucks running out of my yard. Last year we had black bear raiding garbage around where I live.
> 
> And D I have to give you props. Earlier while complaining of my seed starting skills I went and checked the ones I started 3 days ago and 4 of 5 had already showed. It's going to be a long 4 months waiting.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hey whodat...yeah one winter it was really rough on the deer and elk round here and a truck came by dropped bales of hay at the gas station here so people would take them home and spread out for the critters. we bought a 50 lb bag of alfalfa cubes and the deer almost used em like jawbreakers so we bought pellets....but they walk by all that shit and scarf up the black oil sunflower seeds in the feeders and that shit is gold.
> damn elk were in my carport once, those things are not graceful and they are massive creatures.
> 
> jd yep......a quick dispatch is always an act of mercy


I use to hunt elk in the eastern tip of Oregon and yes they are massive creatures. Specially a big bull sounds like thunder when a herd of them are running thru the Forrest just crashing shit


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2013)

Love all the wildlife talk. It's fitting that just today a squirell showed up in our front tree. We used to have the little fuckers everywhere. All day they would scurry around the roof barking at eachother. Flying from limb to limb... then they got a disease. Overpopulation. Totally wiped out the entire lot of them. Didn't see a single one in the mountains for at least two years. 4 years on and we have our first seeming resident. I hope they come back... they are fun to watch, even if they disturb the peace a bit.

Skunk family lived under my next door neighbors house. We are friendly with each other.

Racoons suck. 

And our bear is about. I haven't seen him/her, but they took a shit about 30 feet from my yard. I hope they come by one day when I'm out. By the looks of the poop it looks like a big one.

I seen birds flirting lately too. The boys go around grabbing gifts for the ladies. Singing songs and dancing about.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

By the looks of the poop it's a big one lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Love all the wildlife talk. It's fitting that just today a squirell showed up in our front tree. We used to have the little fuckers everywhere. All day they would scurry around the roof barking at eachother. Flying from limb to limb... then they got a disease. Overpopulation. Totally wiped out the entire lot of them. Didn't see a single one in the mountains for at least two years. 4 years on and we have our first seeming resident. I hope they come back... they are fun to watch, even if they disturb the peace a bit.
> 
> Skunk family lived under my next door neighbors house. We are friendly with each other.
> 
> ...


 I love the wildlife. I put 33 windows and 1 6x6 slider in a 1600sq ft house. My bedroom is lined with almost solid windows. It makes for awesome viewing but the sun has me up way early because we haven't got blinds because of no reason for privacy out here. I love smoking and hiking in the woods behind and beside me. It's 4 miles straight out my backyard to the nearest road. We have a sweat lodge about 1 mile in. It's a rigged up thing but works wonderfully, especially in the early winter months when you can still get there. I can listen to the woodpeckers all day. Mother Nature makes the best music ever known to man IMo.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

country cow freaks


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;o6bpS45cdw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6bpS45cdw4[/video]

Whodat I figured it out again. Some stoner music.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;tfgZH8kFAKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZH8kFAKc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> [video=youtube;o6bpS45cdw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6bpS45cdw4[/video]
> 
> Whodat I figured it out again. Some stoner music.




Oh yeah  did I just eat some acid? Yummy.
edit: no I didnt but Im right there with you Jimmer!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Love all the wildlife talk. It's fitting that just today a squirell showed up in our front tree. We used to have the little fuckers everywhere. All day they would scurry around the roof barking at eachother. Flying from limb to limb... then they got a disease. Overpopulation. Totally wiped out the entire lot of them. Didn't see a single one in the mountains for at least two years. 4 years on and we have our first seeming resident. I hope they come back... they are fun to watch, even if they disturb the peace a bit.
> 
> Skunk family lived under my next door neighbors house. We are friendly with each other.
> 
> ...


If u like squirells jig come on over u wnt like them when u leave. I have a few hudge oak trees and those fuckers will throw acorns at u and try and charge u to a point and then run off there funny little fuckers 
And my moms boyfriend has a black bear that lives near them its always in the trees cool thing to watch


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

hahaha I would love having squirrels throw stuff at me all day! That would make things that much more exciting. Personally, I gots no beef with no squirrel.... unless Im starving with nothing to eat. Even then its not beef, its just "sorry bro, thanks allot, namaste".


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha I would love having squirrels throw stuff at me all day! That would make things that much more exciting. Personally, I gots no beef with no squirrel.... unless Im starving with nothing to eat. Even then its not beef, its just "sorry bro, thanks allot, namaste".


It's funny when they start throwing them.at u I've Ben hit twice for the most part they just chuck them wildley and do there little bark type thing but ya it makes life a little more fun


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

A little more fun? Like a buggazillion times more fun! I yell at the critters around me, but in a good way. For some reason the snails crack me up. Snail, a noble creature.... :



edit: 10 seconds in had to pause and post,
[video=youtube;u4QAnC]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4QAnC[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh lord I hope you find this as funny as I did.
[video=youtube;VTV23B5gBsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTV23B5gBsQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

and for those of use who are extra high, including me...
[video=youtube;BEva0pT9ndg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEva0pT9ndg[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2013)

I gots to get me a dart sack......you are lurking the u tube deep..haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

These snails are jamaican me crazy 

​


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I use to hunt elk in the eastern tip of Oregon and yes they are massive creatures. Specially a big bull sounds like thunder when a herd of them are running thru the Forrest just crashing shit


QFT! I have not had the chance to hunt, and have been in the pacific
all of my life, but I did get to ride a snow mobile through Yellowstone 
one winter. 

I saw an elk across a river. It was *huge*

I recall being struck at how its rack showed the motions of its head as it
nosed about, head down, looking for something to eat. 

It was crazy, as even the slightest motion was expanded into serious waving
about of a rack that looked....fuck, I cannot say how far apart it was, with
the distance from the animal, but it was 10-20 feet. Gigantic. Only moose
have given me the same impression....like I am in the past, seeing mega-mammals.

Good stuff,

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2013)

Some DOGS .......day 50 ...........................    day 48    They like a lot of nitrogen. Overall ratio was 18-2-4............... cof


----------



## TallieMcCannabis (Jul 3, 2013)

DST said:


> Welcome TallieMcCannabis, you need to set your video to public as it's not viewable.


sorry about that. its all good now and would love insite.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 3, 2013)

Well think am gona chop my 2 blueberry a Down today make a bit space in there for my dippy Ellsy sweet in sour and psycho killer, 2 days early this blue but won't matter much still go a be 100 time better then the dirt weed they sell round here


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 4, 2013)

My Kryponite Kush at day 52 of flower. Starting to flush this weekend. So can't wait. View attachment 2724420View attachment 2724421


----------



## james2500 (Jul 4, 2013)

that looks good enough to eat, beautiful


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's a couple of my Purple Cookie Monster also day 52. View attachment 2724422View attachment 2724423


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

looking happy ladies to me. perhaps a bit of the lower fluff could be removed but looks like you are a few weeks into flower so I wouldn't even bother with that. The two ladies (sour d I think and liquorice look a bit hungry to me, but it's hard to tell with the hps on. Great job so far from what I can see.



TallieMcCannabis said:


> Hello all, I am a 600watt-er, my room is pretty small so it works best for me. I run two of them because my room is long and narrow so it is a challenge to light it evenly. I have been on riu for a little while and have posted a few things in my journal. This is my first op.... thank you thank you. I am growing Grape Haze, Licorice, and sour diesel. A few i grow from seed outside with dirt and then bring them in for budding. But the main show is the Hydro, thats the six GH plants. I keep the ph between 5.9 and 6.2 and use the full compliment of House and Garden nuets. yeah buddy. I have a journal with a vid i just posted tonight that shows the little devils pretty well. Check it out if ya could and tell me what ya think.
> 
> this is from tonight
> [video=youtube;vTIXawx3TQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTIXawx3TQc[/video]


----------



## TallieMcCannabis (Jul 4, 2013)

Shu1ma3ker said:


> *
> 
> i find that anything more than 10 and your affecting your yield id rather do 6 beauties than 10 piss poor i recently learnt the hard way haha
> 
> ...



I am moving to buckets for the next crop. Going to do 8 thats all the room i have but they are going to be 8 snickers in 5gal so woot woot and what not. My bud grows 18 and at first its a beautiful sea of green but once he starts to bud its a nightmare. although they all look fantastic.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

Tallie, that post you just replied to is spam, they are just copying random posts and imbedding malware into their replies. Yup, that's the sort of crap that happens on riu forum.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm going to rep bomb the spammer... see what I'm worth...
*POW!*
... I'm good for three pips.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 4, 2013)

well just chopd the 2 blues down roll on next week to start smoking the bad boy im hoping for 3 oz dry off this out extra is a bonus... so what yous think lads... that last 2 pics are them hanging on the lines 1st one is 1 plant 2nd is them both you think im hitting 3 with these come on keep my hopes high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

well i've had the gypsies kiss. parcel had been opened in ireland and repackaged return to sender. post lass opened it. gaffer got the pull, i flitted through the side door and waited for the word. he met me in the pub garden and gave me the story. we went straight in and faced the music. they're happy to keep it quiet if we do. that was a fucking awkward situation. they'd looked back and saw it wasn't the first parcel to that address and started asking awkward Q's. 

gaffer wasn't happy. it involved a trainee post lass and they've evicted tennants for this in these offices before. i've been fucking lucky as. 

i was in two minds to flit yem and rip in the pub garden. fuckin hell, feel like i've dodged a bullet. i'm away to clean the poop out me kegs.


looking good Budol! last time your buying for a while


----------



## budolskie (Jul 4, 2013)

Close call don lad, yes hopefully Monday it should be dry meet for a tester next week sum time


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

squeeky bum time eh! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i've had the gypsies kiss. parcel had been opened in ireland and repackaged return to sender. post lass opened it. gaffer got the pull, i flitted through the side door and waited for the word. he met me in the pub garden and gave me the story. we went straight in and faced the music. they're happy to keep it quiet if we do. that was a fucking awkward situation. they'd looked back and saw it wasn't the first parcel to that address and started asking awkward Q's.
> 
> gaffer wasn't happy. it involved a trainee post lass and they've evicted tennants for this in these offices before. i've been fucking lucky as.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

Forgot to say, HAPPY 4th of JULY my SHERMAN FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

aye bud just not at work eh!!! 

aye D i feel like ive been through the mill. i need a drink pronto.






And Happy 4th to all you over the ponders!!


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye D i feel like ive been through the mill. i need a drink pronto.


i need a drink just hearing about it, lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

my colleagues are finding it highly amusing. you we're just saying what drama was coming next ......


----------



## budolskie (Jul 4, 2013)

I don al txt when sorted


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

i think this was just the cherry on the cake of the whole experience.....


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank fuck for that Don. Glad its all over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

me too hem buddy. i feel i've aged a few years in the last hour or 2.

think i'll just become a hermit. safer for all concerned.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

http://twistedsifter.com/2013/03/most-perfectly-timed-photos-ever/

some cool pics.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

box car riding looks sweet. and the eyeballs were pretty mad. llama's man haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2013)

[h=1]World's largest marijuana store to stay open[/h] 54 min ago By Ronnie Cohen of Reuters  



A California pot shop billed as the world's largest medical marijuana store may stay open for now, a federal judge ruled. 
SAN FRANCISCO - A medical marijuana dispensary billed as the world's largest cannabis store may stay open while the city of Oakland fights a U.S. government effort to shut it down or seize the property, a federal judge ruled on Wednesday.
There has been a tug-of-war in California between federal and local authorities over cannabis sold for purported health reasons.
In February, Magistrate Maria-Elena James, the same judge who ruled on Wednesday, said the city had no right to intervene in a federal prosecutor's civil-forfeiture action against the Harborside Health Center, which was featured on the Discovery Channel reality TV show "Weed Wars."
The city appealed the ruling, and James's latest order allows the dispensary to continue to sell marijuana to individuals carrying a doctor's recommendation while the appeal is under review. James called the question of Oakland's legal standing in the case "a matter of significant public interest."
Attorney Cedric Chao, who is representing the city in the case, called the ruling "very significant."
"The court has recognized that Oakland has legitimate interests in protecting its residents' health, in promoting public safety, and in protecting the integrity of its legislative framework for the regulation of medical cannabis," Chao said.
"Today's order, coming right before the July Fourth holiday, reminds us all that one of the strengths of our country is its independent judiciary."
*Related: Majority of Americans favor legalizing pot*
Harborside's landlords have moved to evict the store under pressure from federal prosecutors, who have threatened to seize the property as part of a U.S. government crackdown on what it deems to be illegal pot shops in California.
The city of Oakland in October sued the federal government in an effort to allow Harborside to continue selling marijuana to its 100,000 patients. Oakland officials warned that a shutdown would lead to a "health crisis."
The city expects to collect $1.4 million in medical-pot sales tax revenue this year.
A representative for the U.S. Attorney's Office in San Francisco was not immediately available for comment.
Federal authorities in recent years have launched a crackdown in California and other states against what prosecutors consider an illegal network of cannabis suppliers established under state medical marijuana laws.
California was the first to legalize pot for medical purposes, and nearly 20 other states and the District of Columbia have enacted similar statutes, though marijuana is classified as an illegal narcotic under federal law. ........................ cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 4, 2013)

watup guys. well i sowed 5 dogs fems, 5, deep psychosis, 5, blue pits, 2 lady canes, 1, candy kush.




will be get more breeders boutique seeds in a month, as i don,t need to go any where else for great seeds at a great price.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2013)

If you aren't awake yet, you will be at a later time:
(slap yer 'phones on, go fullscreen, and crank it up to 11, my fellow babies, my bruthas, and my sistuhs!!!)

[video=youtube_share;doWlppCm9IQ]http://youtu.be/doWlppCm9IQ[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 4, 2013)

also on the bb web site. black ss needs a better pic, as the one i see looks orange?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 4, 2013)

COF there is a show on cnn called the inside man. Well 2 weeks ago he did a whole show on harborside and medical mj. It 's a good show. It stops as they go into court for the aboved mentioned court day.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th to us on th_is side and have a good whatever on yourside. _


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 4, 2013)

To all my brothers on this side of the pond Happy 4th!! Becareful out there. Have fun and be safe.
Don-glad to hear it is working out for you. Man some scarry shit. 
Man things looking good in the 600. Good job guys. Some of those pics I can almost smell it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If you aren't awake yet, you will be at a later time:
> (slap yer 'phones on, go fullscreen, and crank it up to 11, my fellow babies, my bruthas, and my sistuhs!!!)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;doWlppCm9IQ]http://youtu.be/doWlppCm9IQ[/video]


Im sooo pumped!!! what a teaser vid!


Hey D those pics were awesome! Looks like that saints player had enjoyed some of the spicier local cuisine lol




ello 600!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 4, 2013)

Just saw Calis pic of OG Larry.......


BB has Larry OG???


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Just saw Calis pic of OG Larry.......
> 
> 
> BB has Larry OG???


They were some of your seeds that hermied. Not in the BB catalog. ........................ cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 4, 2013)

........holy shit.......totally for got I had those. I need to tear this place apart and find the rest of them. Never could get them in fill in proper when placed outside from clone. Maybe seed is the ticket.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2013)

She's been a good smoke and well appreciated. I'm in the process of making a mother from her and don't have anything to show, but she produces large, well formed buds that fill up the plant. Good for a sog as there is little side branching without topping.....and she finishes in 9 weeks. ......................cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks cof. I found them, and looks like I have about 20. I also found a lone DOGxBOG......hope she pops. I know what my next run will consist of. If it doesnt end in OG, its not for me. COUCH LOCK!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2013)

I did find this pic of the OG Larry  ................ cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 4, 2013)

July 4th Comestibles pR0n!

I started with this as a snack:








And then went and picked up one of these for dinner:

(16-oz Prime Cut beef tenderloin)

















Will fry up some shoestring fries done in peanut oil to go with it, and have some whole wheat bread toasted & buttered with some garlic seasoning & parmesean.
And will end the night with a huge slice of cheese cake with cherry pie filling on top.
Pics much later.
If I survive.
Happy late Canada Day to my cousins & friends up in Canada!!!
I always called my mom on Canada Day to wish her a happy day, but not this year, so I forgot to send out the well wish to others from up there.
Sorry aboot that, eh!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like my old friend Larry too me. Cant believe I forgot about my jars stuffed with keeper seeds......fawking stoner.

Doob-I could never be a vegetarian. What a beautiful cut.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2013)

I love you guys. 

[youtube]5y_KJAg8bHI[/youtube]

Glad you found the stash Seedless. Nice find.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2013)

speaking of being a stoner......that og that 209 has might be from an unknown male....had a severe light leak and multiple breedings. .............. ...................... Doob, that is a good looking hunk of meat, don't hurt yourself. ....................... cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

We love you to Jig 



This song got me the other day.... hope it gets some of you 

[video=youtube;abve2atHs68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abve2atHs68[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

And just when I decide to stop..... It would actually be self destructive to do so knowing this lol I must learn some self control,,, thats the mission  off to the beer store I am haha 

*Drink Booze and Live Longer*

Favorite 




​Submitted by: Unknown (via MNN)


412 363

SHARE: 169​​
_A newly released study shows that regular drinkers are less likely to die prematurely than people who have never indulged in alcohol. You read that right: Time reports that abstaining from alcohol altogether can lead to a shorter life than consistent, moderate drinking._​


----------



## Javadog (Jul 4, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Thank fuck for that Don. Glad its all over


This.

Hoping for clear sailing for you.

JD


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I was fortunate to try the OG larry. I liked it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4 th everyone be safe ime at the sprint car races drinkin some beer


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8qQolqkTU0&list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[video=youtube;Q8qQolqkTU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8qQolqkTU0&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jul 4, 2013)

Well just blasted the tester of me blue and I must say its still lovely for sitting on the light all night roll on it being dry get sum in a jar to cure as well for last or if I can have my next 3 down without running out I keep it longer and keep Saving bits up in jars haha


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope the 4th of hangovers are not too bad for you lot over there. Friday here already! thank fuk.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 5, 2013)

For those who didn't make it here's a little video of some fireworks its not the best it was cell phone video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yVNV_y8hjQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> For those who didn't make it here's a little video of some fireworks its not the best it was cell phone video
> 
> [video=youtube_share;_yVNV_y8hjQ]http://youtu.be/_yVNV_y8hjQ[/video]


Nice!
The vid turned out pretty crisp for such low light.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

Blue Pit and some Dog.






Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Jul 5, 2013)

well looks like it has shrank loads and il be lucky to get 2 by the looks now hahah i think they may be stretching a bit under that cooltube so have put my normal shade back in for now see how the next 3 yeild, as the branches were a bit stretched and its more loads of little nugs then big ones... but soon have this tent bang on. deciding on vegging my 6 rooted dogs untill whats in now is done then hoying them 6 in together a should get my self back on me feet now anyway not having to buy it


----------



## mac.os.x (Jul 5, 2013)

*Heres a little update on my outside mystery seed*, i topped it a few days ago.....if you were to look closely i have a CJ bean came up behind it. figured i might as well have at least two outside for experimental purposes, ill teach myself how to LST and do a few tops with these ones so i dont mess up on my inside ones. 





*Heres a update on my pumpkins, cucumbers, and sunflowers*, these fuckers are getting big already, i hit them all with MG bloom nutes, (just the veggies)  


*Heres the Pumkin Patch :* As you can see, they are flowering nice, thats three pumpkin seeds made that huge mess 






*Heres my cuccumbers in the front that are also flowering nice and sunflowers growing big behind them*, next to them i also have tomatos growing that are seedlings...


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 5, 2013)

everything looking good as always over at the 600,esp that blue pit!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)

dog from breeders boutique.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

Howdy 600! Hope everyone had a good fourth,,, and thanks for the reminder D~~~ tis friday it tis!




Hey mac, that pm on your pumpkin plants can/will spread to the rest of your garden,,, probably to the cucumbers first. Best to hop on it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)

spring grow. had a good one. after people seen my sping grow, they did the same


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)

sping grow, blue pit


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)

blue pit, this buds for the 600w crew.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 5, 2013)

DST 2 mighty fine beasts you got dere 
looks like day bite 

good karma 
good grow 
dood health 
good distiance from da oppressors 
good peace of mind 

to all da good hearted 

I N I


----------



## mac.os.x (Jul 5, 2013)

*Heres my next little batch*, two fem dog that i had left and the rest cj and southerncharm, clean outa beans now lol  ima get some different flavors + the dog tho next go around .....and keep in mind the girls budin out have been thro hell with me lol their in cheap soil but pretty good nutes, didnt have them in veg long either, nor proper venting. so.... i think they look good concidering those facts





*I almost forgot to add these earlier*, my tomato plants from seed, everything ive done is from seed.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

"Aphids multiply so rapidly because they're born pregnant. In fact, there are tiny secondary embryos inside the first embryos!"

 little fuckers!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well got back last night and found my GDP male in full bloom. Lucky I found a place when I did. Will have some cuttings in flower this week and will be collecting pollen till they are ready.will have to take some cuttings before my other male flowers. Will be back on the net with my computer this week with girls in flower and a journal god willing. Got some shit to do will read the last two pages after a while. Hope all had a happy 4 later six


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 5, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> *Heres a little update on my outside mystery seed*, i topped it a few days ago.....if you were to look closely i have a CJ bean came up behind it. figured i might as well have at least two outside for experimental purposes, ill teach myself how to LST and do a few tops with these ones so i dont mess up on my inside ones.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2725873View attachment 2725874
> ...


Looks very nice and healthy!, Have you considered adding some mulch around your plants?
Did you add some Azomite in there? Very good stuff! I saw wonders on my pepper plants outdoors. Huge peppers.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey 6ers! Nice to see all seems well 
I just found out my cardreader on the computer is working again. Strange shit its been out for weeks and i had just given up on it..
Wanna spill my guts over a pictorial to show whats going on. But im to high and lazy after a hard week of work. Ill spill it some other day.
Be good and have fun im gonna crash to a film now.
Heres a Godberry picture

Edit: High for this
[video=youtube;R_7OgfpJBvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_7OgfpJBvQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

Evening folks, just been chilling feeling da bumps mon! it's all gravy.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

cool and breezy here in the upper left corner


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

View attachment 2726402

here's my town last night....it's quiet now


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

Repairing a bridge on the Singel canal (currently closed to boats for obvious reasons).





Anyone need a pump for their hydro system? or maybe to make some tea?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

That type of stuff is so amazing to me. We can be so smart,,, and so fukin dumb at the same time.

Recently watched a program on the new floating towns they are building in the damn,,, Gotta expand eh! Really cool engineering


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

Outdoor Summer Love 2013


Querkle Rain
View attachment 2726617

DNA Og18 x Skunk
View attachment 2726616


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 5, 2013)

nice smart pot... basket.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> nice smart pot... basket.


Thats a Milk Crate Genius Pot. Lol I want to have a line up of them. Just hard to come across milk crates where I live.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Flexin the ole 600w muscle.

[video=youtube;mSSzqkaln5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSSzqkaln5g[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

nice hgk hit em hard and hit em often


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

"Summer update" I was expecting and outside outside garden,,, not an outside looking inside garden  super sweet growing hgk, bad ass camera too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just got finished collecting pollen off my GDP. Put 3 more girls outside today as well. Had 4 already going gorilla style. That makes 2 Shreveport #2, 2 Shreveport #3, sat. #1, ogk #3, cdawg #4.All from cuttings. Made some room to spread things out a little. Still have some cuttings to make. Well brake is done back to it.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words! I shot it on my d5100 with a few different lenses. awesome camera i would recommend to anyone. its the old model too so probably some good deals out there. kinda qwerky but its good.

I just relized i didn't list strains anywhere.

The seedlings are Silver mountain by Bodhi

The toddlers that just got topped are dazy jones from devils harvest

The teens that are almost ready for flower are sour Sour Secret, Grape LA and some Holy grail kush all DNA/RP

In flower i got mostly Headband along with a Boss Hog some Bay dreams on the table and a Wyatt purp and a Holy Grail kush

With strains like these ones james i might actually hit them "too often" lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## loquacious (Jul 5, 2013)

I have just started (2) Northern Lights x AK-47, Silver L.A., Sour Kush, Stacked Kush, L.A. Woman. I will put up pics when they are a little older. 12/12 is how we do!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope everyone not getting sick of seeing my Purple Cookie Monster and the Kryponite Kush. Will be getting chopped soon. 1st dose of ClearEx was tonight. Not bad pics for a Iphone 5. View attachment 2726772View attachment 2726773View attachment 2726774


----------



## loquacious (Jul 5, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Hope everyone not getting sick of seeing my Purple Cookie Monster and the Kryponite Kush. Will be getting chopped soon. 1st dose of ClearEx was tonight. Not bad pics for a Iphone 5. View attachment 2726772View attachment 2726773View attachment 2726774


You sir. are fucking insane if you think people are tired of seeing these pics!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

MVK lady doing okay by her lonesome. Day 35~ 12/12


Look how sticky those fingers are! 








This will have to wait for tomorrow......


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

quite the contraption you got there whodat! I've been tempted by a few plants that wanna grow like that (outside taller then middle) but I've never done it. Im assuming its pretty efficient on the ole Gram per watt scale?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2013)

Got some cuttings off my males last night. Soon will be able to get the girls before they get flipped. Been taking pics so I can post this week. Me and my wife have decided to rebuild the flower room. As we will have huge closet in the new place. I can laeve my current room and have it moved when I can. Always get excited to get to build a room. Then I get to pop some seed I have been holding for next run. Should be 8 Kilimanjaro, 10 purple bud, and 30 or so Shreveport can't wait. Jhod I think I can speak for us all when I say NEVER!!!! Who mvk looking good by its self. Definitely has the best seat in the house. Hope everyone is having a nice day later all.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2013)

nice looking pics erybody....32 yrs today,looking like 32 dab hits............enjoy the day,i know I will. [video=youtube;PD6AfcoG4o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD6AfcoG4o8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;y8Hkr0HT15E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Hkr0HT15E[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> MVK lady doing okay by her lonesome. Day 35~ 12/12
> 
> 
> Look how sticky those fingers are!
> ...


Mate, I love it when you post your pics...Your setup is really...um...attractive


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 6, 2013)

Spot on right there.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 6, 2013)

Whodat- I got one word for you. Legit.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Whodat- I got one word for you. Legit.


we just need for Texas to agree. .................... cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks alot for the kind words everyone. That system is actually missing 4 quite large plants (went herm 2 weeks in) So thats why is so barren.... The other cab is looking spectacular imo. 

Heres what it looked like at flip... So yeah not close to what it was supped to be but Im cool.















Happy Fukin B-day G!!!! Im tempted to order 10 large pizzas to be delivered to your house lmao. Have a great day and be safe! We sure are lucky to have someone like you around here.

Heres some cube for you to bump.



[video=youtube;xTVjUaszyQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTVjUaszyQ8[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 6, 2013)

Ones in the front are DOGs, 5 of them. Just fimmed the ones that could use it. They are about 2 feet tall now. Hope to veg for another month to 2 months. I want poundage from these ladies.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 6, 2013)

5 dogs popped, 4 blue pit


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

lmao cali whats that about?



Hey SS that baseball dirt treating you well? I got some too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

Heres some more tunes for you G 

[video=youtube;3pIqwhtINqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pIqwhtINqw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

I like getting blazed on the funky funk bumping this  gotta turn it up.

[video=youtube;ha_jiB6AkC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha_jiB6AkC0[/video]








edit: On a different note~~~~ G what are you doing in india? 


Lets take a few minutes out of our extremely busy day to make a small effort to bump out some good energy to everyone out there,,, its the least we can do for each other.

*Dalai Lama calls on young people to create 'happier century' on his birthday*

*The Dalai Lama said he was counting on young people to created a "happier" century as he celebrated his 78th birthday on Saturday in southern India with tens of thousands of Tibetan exiles.*





Tibetan spiritual leader the Dalai Lama speaks during an event organized to celebrate his 78th birthday at a Tibetan Buddhist monastery in Bylakuppe Photo: AP








*By AFP*

3:03PM BST 06 Jul 2013


"The present-day generation can create better conditions and build a world where everyone can live in harmony and in a spirit of coexistence," the Dalai Lama, who fled *Tibet* in 1959 after a failed uprising against Chinese rule, told the crowd.

"Youngsters of today have an opportunity to build a happier century," said the maroon-robed monk. "For those of us from the 20th century, there is nothing we can do now."

The Dalai Lama celebrated his birthday at Bylakuppe, 150 miles from Karnataka state capital Bangalore, where the largest camp of Tibetan exiles was set up in India in the early 1960s.

The spiritual leader spoke to some 40,000 Tibetans who migrated from Tibet and settled in India.

In an hour-long speech, he urged people to "practice compassion" and not just think of themselves, adding that education only has value "when you are compassionate towards others".







Edit: I'll just keep this post going.



*U.S. Mayors Tell Feds to End Marijuana War*


​







The U.S. Conference of Mayors  representing 1,309 U.S. cities with a population of 30,000 or more  unanimously approved a resolutionMonday calling on the feds to end their wasteful, futile, 70-year-long war on Americans who use marijuana, and let states and cities implement new solutions to controlling the drug.
The Conference of Mayors notes that 22 million marijuana arrests have occurred in the U.S. since 1965, including 757,969 marijuana arrests in 2011 alone. Marijuana law has criminalized 42 percent of Americans who have used marijuana, including over 18 million people who admit to having used it within the past month. The Mayors called the Marijuana War a waste of money and resources for local cops. The pot war has an overwhelming racial bias, the Mayors noted, and the War also enriches Mexican cartels in more than 1,000 U.S. cities.
Coversely, two states have ended the marijuana war, while 19 have medical marijuana laws, and the United States Conference of Mayors had already adopted resolutions declaring the war on drugs a failure, recognizing medical marijuana.
The latest resolution reads that states and localities should be able to set whatever marijuana policies work best to improve the public safety and health of their communities; and the United States Conference of Mayors believes that federal laws, including the Controlled Substance Act, should be amended to explicitly allow states to set their own marijuana policies without federal interference; and  until such time as federal law is changed, the United States Conference of Mayors urges the President of the United States to reexamine the priorities of federal agencies to prevent the expenditure of resources on actions that undermine the duly enacted marijuana laws of states.

The folks over the Marijuana Majority were instrumental in getting the U.S. Conference of Mayors to pass the resolution. Nearly 7,000 people have sent messages to almost 1,000 mayors across the county, encouraging them to do the right thing by passing this resolution. And this time our elected officials listened to the people they represent.​The resolution was co-sponsored by 18 mayors, including Bob Filner of San Diego (California), Mike McGinn of Seattle (Washington), Carolyn Goodman of Las Vegas (Nevada), Jean Quan of Oakland (California), Steve Hogan of Aurora (Colorado), Marilyn Strickland of Tacoma (Washington), Kitty Piercy of Eugene (Oregon), and William Euille of Alexandria (Virginia), among several others.
The prohibition on marijuana has been ineffective and counterproductive, said Mayor Stephen Cassidy of San Leandro, California. Voters in states and cities that wish to break the stranglehold of organized crime over the distribution and sale of marijuana in their communities by legalizing, regulating and taxing marijuana should have the option of doing so.
A recent Gallup poll found that 64 percent of Americans say the federal government should not enforce anti-marijuana laws in states that have opted for a new approach. A poll by the Pew Research Center found that 72 percent of Americans believe that government efforts to enforce marijuana laws cost more than they are worth and that a majority (52 percent) support legalizing and regulating marijuana like alcohol. In November, marijuana legalization got more votes in Colorado than President Obama did.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok last post, I had to....

[video=youtube;giGAEe3_Ft0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giGAEe3_Ft0[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jul 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Ok last post, I had to....
> 
> [video=youtube;giGAEe3_Ft0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giGAEe3_Ft0[/video]


People tripping should avoid 2:17 

:0)

JD

P.S. All of it for that matter! (like this)


----------



## james2500 (Jul 6, 2013)

tommy lee jones in japanese awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2013)

That is because he is a boss. Jerry beans lmao


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 6, 2013)

Off topic but harvested the top nugs of my blue pit they were ready letting the rest of plant ripen up then chop the rest


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 6, 2013)

A lot of super star actors do commercials they would never do in the USA in Japan. Ranier cherries are insanely good right now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the dude who's cooler than a polar bears toenails.

I'm bout to smoke a FAT bowl for you bro. You'll be able to feel my high from cross the country.

Have a good weekend bro. Hope you and the family are having a nice one.

lol... pissin off the neighbors today! 
[youtube]NywdVBwzurU[/youtube]

[youtube]MAYkRFGeSeI[/youtube]

[youtube]QtPluXq_hko[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Off topic but harvested the top nugs of my blue pit they were ready letting the rest of plant ripen up then chop the rest




How exactly is that off topic? BadAssBro! Congrats on those flowers


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Off topic but harvested the top nugs of my blue pit they were ready letting the rest of plant ripen up then chop the rest


Dude what do you think this is? A grow forum? Take yo ... somewhere else!
LOL just kiddin awesomeness belongs right here! Just need to make your pics big when you post!  

damnit got something inm my eye im crying over the keyboard seing double but gotta finish this post lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

Tears of pr0n joy HG, tears of joy.




Chuck Norris' father. bamf (not really his father lol) The title is kinda wrong though,,, the wolves arn't 100% wild.

[video=youtube;BxXOMwhl9_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxXOMwhl9_g&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl&amp;list=PLDbSvEZka6GHk_nwovY6rmXawLc0ta_AD[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Dude what do you think this is? A grow forum? Take yo ... somewhere else!
> LOL just kiddin awesomeness belongs right here! Just need to make your pics big when you post!
> 
> damnit got something inm my eye im crying over the keyboard seing double but gotta finish this post lol


Was meaning off the topic of music


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

14:58 is what im really digging right now.... Yes indeed! 
The entire album is pretty jammin.

[video=youtube;oOUMSywf3XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOUMSywf3XM[/video]












EDIT!: Im gonna do some of this shiz! DIY is so awesome!
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90893-ultimate-odour-control-thread.html


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Video I found on YouTube 
[video=youtube_share;hvpwUSQDXQM]http://youtu.be/hvpwUSQDXQM[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2013)

Whodat what I do is run all my venation in to a central box made from plywood. I make my own charcoal for my forge any way, but any natural charcoal will work. I learned this in a interview with a grower in Amsterdam in the late nineties. He was scrubbing an entire apartment grow this way


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2013)

Is that caddy dark green?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah it is


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 6, 2013)

nice, love lacs


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lmao cali whats that about?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SS that baseball dirt treating you well? I got some too!



Lets play ball!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2013)

Is this "Field of Dreams?" ............................................. cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Is this "Field of Dreams?" ............................................. cof



Not yet.... If you build it they will come


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2013)

Well got oz in half of the finest blueberry of my 2 plants canny shit I know but better then nothing and having to buy grass haha naughty wake n bake the day


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 6, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Well got oz in half of the finest blueberry of my 2 plants canny shit I know but better then nothing and having to buy grass haha naughty wake n bake the day


I feel like a German Shepard cos I can smell that from here...Good Stuff Mate...Enjoy


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2013)

It is lovely m8 that's without a cure got a bit in jar now might cut my psycho killer down the day


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 6, 2013)

Building a "sealed" window A/C. More work than I even expected. Still a work in progress. It was shutting down to I assume overheating for the first run. I added a fan to pull the exhaust to see if that takes care of it. It seems like it's working a lot better now. I need to get some more stuff to have it how I want, but I'll get some pics sooner or later here.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2013)

Morning, did I miss the Big "G"'s birthday!!! Happy Belated my bru!


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 7, 2013)

Just watched UFC 162. Wtf Anderson? That shit killed my buzz. Im gonna work on my stealth exhaust now.
Nah im gettin my mind straight first Lemon lemon lemon.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2013)

deep blue


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2013)

Good morning. Put some tea on everything last night and got up this morning and hit the ones in the woods. Also took some more pictures. I just wish they would have bud on them. Oh well soon enough. Have a great Sunday everyone. TC did you get my pm if not I will resend it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 7, 2013)

What's up 6er's. The pron is looking nice. I came home to the rest of my harvest was finally dried. I ended up with a total of almost 14oz's. I couldn't ask for any better for my first inside grow with only 6 plants. Then this weekend I got to see if the quality was where it should be. I hang in the woods so none of my true smoking buddies haven't got to try it till this festy. My tolerance is pretty high and smoking the same it's nice to get other opinions. I was able to swap what I took for everything I wanted and then some before I even got out of the parking lot. The kalashnikova is a hit with who ever tries it.
The music was awesome. Makes me miss festie hopping all summer. And at the same time I'm getting to old to party for three days straight. I'm glad the old lady didn't drink sat. so she drove home at 3 am. Nothing like the temperpedic after 2 days of moonrocks and L. Peace.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 7, 2013)

my last spring grow


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Lets get twisted 

[video=youtube;vVrPeTCiWFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVrPeTCiWFg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;CpAgXMXGrDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpAgXMXGrDk[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Is this "Field of Dreams?" ............................................. cof


Funny you should ask that. The 7 ladies I have in the GH right now were all gifted to me when the walls went up. I knew I wanted to veg the DOGs long enough to pull some real weight (first strain I ran out of last season). So a couple buddies hooked me up proper.

If you build it, they will come. Maybe Babe Ruth will show up too, you know that guy could put away some munchies.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 7, 2013)

Speaking of mucnhies...

Hello 600!
Hope everyone's weekend is going well 
Just doing up my steak from the other day to have for breakfast.

Decided to hold off until my appetite was better, and I'm ready to tackle all 16-oz. of tender, deceased, bovine protein: terriyaki-style!
Marinaded it in t-sauce for an hour, nuked to heat up the centre, pan-fried on high heat to sear each side, then on low heat & covered pan with butter applied to each side after flipping every 3 minutes for about 10 minutes, then some more time in the microwave as the fries finish up.
I would have oven-broiled it but our oven is on the fritz and needs new elements, so this should do the trick.




















I'm eating this caveman-style (bare hands, muthatrucka) so I can commune with my inner neanderthal and celebrate my animalness by feasting on the flesh of mine enemy and drinking deep of his crimson ichor!!!


[youtube]T-HOfMGbJpA[/youtube]


::


*just finished eating it all down, and it was yummy! Perfect mid-rare, tender, juicy, a little bloody, with an undertone of terriyaki. Damn! That was good!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Glad you like it paula cough* I mean doobie  next vice ep~ "doobie, living with the wild tenderloins"


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 7, 2013)

No joke. Paula would be proud to see a stick of butter on a steak. Looks damn good Doobs. Im going to eat a bowl of cereal and try to image that its a perfectly cooked steak.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 7, 2013)

that looks good. I'm craving some grilled food here myself. Need to take a nap first though.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 7, 2013)

Doobies eatin like a boss not givin a fuck caveman style

EDIT: your AVI fits with ur appetite


----------



## james2500 (Jul 7, 2013)

mmmm just woke up from my nap and my stomach is growlin after that steak pic, my bbq is outside maybe i can catch one of my slower cats, here kitty


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 7, 2013)

Dammit last time it.was jimmer and his chicken now its u and ur steak off to the local butcher shop for a piece of meat


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh fuck me I haven't heard this song in a real long time...

FUCKIN FUNNY

http://youtu.be/Fof<a href="http://youtu.be/Fof0FeJgjnY" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;Fof0FeJgjnY]http://youtu.be/Fof0FeJgjnY[/video]0FeJgjnY

Well, I was sittin' in this beer joint down in Houston, Texas. 
Was drinkin' Colorado Kool-Aid and talkin' to some Mexicans, 
An' we was....what's that you say? 
What's Colorado Kool-Aid? 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 7, 2013)

Blue pit sling shot yep u heard correct sling shot lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

You can sling shot some of those nugs into this here pipe if ya dont mind 



Incase yall didn't know....














No lie this came on as soon as I made the post.... too perfect. Cheers 600. 
[video=youtube;the7gV99YRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=the7gV99YRI[/video]







Uhhhhhhhh,,,,, what now?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 7, 2013)

Will start slingin them over let me know when they make home base lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 7, 2013)

Start work tommorow. Got me a job near the beach. I will be driving 3-4 hours a day, but im getting payed well enough to handle that. The owner asked if I smoked, I said no. He then asked if I smoked weed, I said no. He looked at me like he was reading my soul, then tells me whatever I do after work is fine with him. Im pretty sure he smokes too. He had another guy to interview after me, and he said he had to sneak off to his truck before the next guy showed up....sounds like a stoner to me. Cant wait to be a full blown sparky again, im done doing general construction.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2013)

What's up sixers. Made my trip down south for the week. Wasn't able to bring my plants, because my house is not ready yet will have them this weekend finally. My poor wife will be happy not to have to care for them anymore. I came home Thursday and they had grown in to the lights, and had a couple wilted. She is trying but I have always dealt with the growing. Besides I'm a little anal when it comes to them. I had gifted some cuts to one of our friends about a month ago. When I was at their place today he took me back to see them. To my surprise they are about a week in to flower. They should be finished late August early September. I hope my guerilla girls start to flower soon as well. I did bring my computer down so I can post some pics of my girls and the build of my new flower room. I took a pic of my seeds as well for you guys. Anyway goodnight to all.

I love the music guys haven't heard ATL Aliens in years. I gave my copy to a buddy in the army.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, things are going well over here.
I found a large praying mantis hanging on a pole in front of the liquor store last week.
I decided to take it home.
It is in my flowering tent now and ever since I found it.
I was spraying the girls at lights out, when I felt a sharp pinch and I realized the mantis was attached to me lol.
Not sure if it was a bite or a pinch but it scared me initially.

Doob nice steak brother!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 7, 2013)

8 or 9 days left to harvest  2 flushes and 48h darkness.
They're really dense and smell fantastic!! My filters are on 100% mode cause of the intense cheezy aroma leaking out the room.

[video=youtube;BeapQp4dKTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeapQp4dKTM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Hope you all dont ind the rip and paste.

Day 38~ 12/12
Going alright 


A lil orang because.
SB



BP
I said fuck it, shoved the camera down there and one shot from the hip no scoped nuged shot the blue pit right in the colas...




Close up






So from bottom to top we got BP colas, then the middle SB colas, and then the top SB colas. This one is a middle cola. 





And what we all like most,,, top colas 











Oh, and this happened too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2013)

Doobie I love that movie. I was telling my friends about the game of wit's and they had never seen it. I thought everyone had seen the princes bride. Whodat if you're going old school where is Hits From the Bong. I was checking out the new stuff at the tude and hso has a new strain called Dr Greethumb's em dawg. They say Cyprus hill's lead man and in house breeder for the band made it. Original Og X cem#4 sounds interesting to me. I will have to post some of my favorite songs tomorrow. Warning I have an eclectic taste in music well in everything for that matter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dawg packs getting big. When you putting them out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JHM0azXjsTM[/video]

almost worked how do i get the videos to show like you guys. 
Now that's a bong for your ass


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Once again the pron never fails to impress...Love the 600's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2013)

Let us try again 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DFsbrA_buNo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got done editing a short bit of footage of a small piece of land we might be looking into buying if building a house on it is within our budget.
The lot is 48-feet wide and 127-feet deep (.14 acres, 6,098-sq.ft.) and is going for $55k.
If all things are taken into consideration, it might be affordable.


[video=youtube_share;X1o2RxtOk2c]http://youtu.be/X1o2RxtOk2c[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2013)

i think it's because you are uploading from your mobile.....

[youtube]Zzrh5GftgzM[/youtube]

Cypress Hill bringing out a strain called Dawg,,,,huh,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Let us try again
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DFsbrA_buNo



just copy the webpage URL it gives you on the youtube page when you click the "Share" button blow the video, then in your message window here on RIU you click the icon above the message area that looks like a couple of frames of movie film (in between the icon of the tree to the left and the white word balloon to the right).
A new little window will pop open and then just paste the info you copied into it and hit "OK".


Be sure to not use the "mobile" version of the URL: http:/m.youtube.com/ is the mobile version
The desktop version is: http://youtu.be/

[video=youtube_share;DFsbrA_buNo]http://youtu.be/DFsbrA_buNo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2013)

Was watching "American Dad!" today (episode titled "Why Can't We Be Friends") and finally looked up the name of the song at the end of the episode.

Wasn't sure if it was Vai or Satriani,. but it's by Joe Satriani, and it's called "Always With Me, Always With You":

[video=youtube_share;4mE2aIUnevI]http://youtu.be/4mE2aIUnevI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2013)

Now, if you want to get FANCY about posting youtube vids:

[youtube]X1o2RxtOk2c[/youtube]

[youtube]DFsbrA_buNo[/youtube]

[youtube]4mE2aIUnevI[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, and the viewing direction of the video of the bare plot of land is facing due South.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Now, if you want to get FANCY about posting youtube vids:
> 
> [youtube]X1o2RxtOk2c[/youtube]


we love you too Doobie, but I wouldn't go as far as calling you "baby" lol......nice!


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2013)

Puppies gone into the kennel















Cheese Surprises' sitting quietly 





Some Deep Blue










Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2013)

pR0n encounters of the seedling kind:








Platinum Bubba x O.G.


----------



## ghb (Jul 8, 2013)

has anybody seen this guy before?, i swear he's been hanging around my grow room acting shifty. i think i'm gonna have to go and see what's up.


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2013)

hope that lone (plat.bubba x og) is a female,the smoke from that stuff is real deal power..with good taste.....them bluepit nugs look hella tight,i know that hits hard..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2013)

The kind faerie who gifted me a sample & beans grew a scorcher, that's for dang sure, so I'm keeping fingers crossed it's a girl, too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 8, 2013)

blue pit


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

I just topped most of my outside girls


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

Top them and spread them wide open like a slut and they will put out .....I've never really grown a untopped plant before at least that I can recal I go for multiple tops over a trophy cola but that's me


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I just topped most of my outside girls


Might need to pick.at ur brain here soon . Going to put a small system in our Subaru thinkin a 1000 watt amp with 1 ten inch sub . And throw in New door speakers and tweaters and new head unit havnt done an install in over four years what would u do power the sub with single amp or get a multi.channel and run the door speakers to


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Might need to pick.at ur brain here soon . Going to put a small system in our Subaru thinkin a 1000 watt amp with 1 ten inch sub . And throw in New door speakers and tweaters and new head unit havnt done an install in over four years what would u do power the sub with single amp or get a multi.channel and run the door speakers to


I always run amp(s) to the main speakers so it sounds balanced.
I have ran bass only back as a teen, but soon realized most of the music is from the doors and dash and the bass fill it in and makes it full.
I generally run 25% of sub power to front stage. eg...lets say I ran 1,500 watts to sub(s), I will run 400 or so to the mains.
I have had speakers in my doors rated at 40 watts and given them 150-200 per side crossed-over and clean un-clipped with no problems.
Most multi-channel amps dont have a strong enough sub channel imo.

I will design a system for ya if u need help.

The girls were topped early in veg, but some got tall(ish) again.
I have never really done a real outdoor grow so this is new territory to me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I always run amp(s) to the main speakers so it sounds balanced.
> I have ran bass only back as a teen, but soon realized most of the music is from the doors and dash and the bass fill it in and makes it full.
> I generally run 25% of sub power to front stage. eg...lets say I ran 1,500 watts to sub(s), I will run 400 or so to the mains.
> I have had speakers in my doors rated at 40 watts and given them 150-200 per side crossed-over and clean un-clipped with no problems.
> ...


Exactly want a balanced system when I had my civic there was so much bass u could barley hear anything ealse I kinda over did it tho had 3 jl audio 12's with 3 1000 watt amps. 
Just want better sound than stock not going.all out my kido is usually with me so dnt want to blow her ears out
Probly go with alpine or jl audio


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Exactly want a balanced system when I had my civic there was so much bass u could barley hear anything ealse I kindo over did it tho had 3 no audio 12's with 3 1000 watt amps.
> Just want better sound than stock not going.all out my kido is usually with me so dnt want to blow her ears out
> Probly go with alpine or jl audio


Loud words are hard on the ears as well, but loud and distorted and loud and clean are way different.
You can play low volume from an amp and compared same output to the deck power and hear a difference.
So even amped fronts on low volume will sound way better than deck power.

What sub and yr model Subaru do you have?
Whats your budget including amps wires and main speakers.
Do you have any door speakers in mind yet?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

It's a 2001 Forrester ....and dnt really have a budget but at same time not.wanting to go all out going to save some extra cash


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> It's a 2001 Forrester ....and dnt really have a budget but at same time not.wanting to go all out going to save some extra cash


I dont really buy mainstream brands anymore like Kicker etc...as I have found way better brands for better prices.
Sundown 
Skar
Fi etc...
I also like OS amps when I find good deals.
I have a friend locally with a repair business that does awesome work on amps repairs and upgrades.

Hers the view from my bedroom window btw.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like 6.5" doors and 4" rears.
Are there factory tweets on dash or sail panels?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 8, 2013)

That's crazy you have to fence everything in bassman. I also have a pretty decent stereo. pioneer 80prs, eclipse titanium 15, jbl 1000.4, image dynamics cxs 6.5. I need a sub amp, and nothing is hooked up right now. Box tuned at 32hz, and 3.5sq ft. I did have a 3000 watt sub, but it was literally rattling my car apart.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's crazy you have to fence everything in bassman. I also have a pretty decent stereo. pioneer 80prs, eclipse titanium 15, jbl 1000.4, image dynamics cxs 6.5. I need a sub amp, and nothing is hooked up right now. Box tuned at 32hz, and 3.5sq ft. I did have a 3000 watt sub, but it was literally rattling my car apart.


nice setup bro!
That eclipse is a TC sounds made sub.
TC is one of the best SQ subs out there imo.
I have a few TC subs as well.
I would feed that monster about 2k rms.
Plenty of good deals on used amps on Caco

In my neighborhood I NEED fencing to slow down thieves. Ill hear the fence noise as its by my ALWAYS open window.
I also have a 100lb pit and my lil dog with incredible hearing...cameras etc...lol

*********Here are a few amps for sale*******

sub amps
http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/mono-amplifiers/154712-fs-1-skar-audio-sk-1500-1d-monoblock-class-d-amplifer.html

http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/mono-amplifiers/154212-*fs-crescendo-bc2000*.html

http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/mono-amplifiers/154036-rd-1750-1-v1.html

highs amps

http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/multi-channel-amplifiers/154439-2-x-old-school-rf-punch-500x-pair-w-bridge.html

http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/multi-channel-amplifiers/154176-crescendo-1000x4.html

this is just some examples of good used stuff for a good price.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> nice setup bro!
> That eclipse is a TC sounds made sub.
> TC is one of the best SQ subs out there imo.
> I have a few TC subs as well.
> ...


That's nuts. I hate thieves.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 8, 2013)

Hooray for dogs and the desire to protect!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like 6.5" doors and 4" rears.
> Are there factory tweets on dash or sail panels?


There's factory tweets in the door in top left corner ......
And I've always had jl and alpine but am open to options I dnt need mainstream that's just what I had before havnt looked at stero stuff in over 4. Years so I know there's a shitload more out there I've delt with planet audio also
Edit guess there more torwards the center by door handle


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

I love a nice car stereo. I just like hearing you guys talking about it. I need a new car just to put a nice system in. lol

Nice looking plants bassman. You've been missed... glad you are back around.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Top them and spread them wide open like a slut and they will put out .....I've never really grown a untopped plant before at least that I can recal I go for multiple tops over a trophy cola but that's me


Like this. I had to move this big thing today. My clay soil was acting like a pot around my dirt from not digging a big enough whole the first time. It had been acting like it was root bound and not looking right for the past couple days so I moved it and hopefully properly.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

What's ur thoughts on Memphis audio friend has 1 12 inch and shit rattles the fuck out of his Subaru wrx shit hits hard


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What's ur thoughts on Memphis audio friend has 1 12 inch and shit rattles the fuck out of his Subaru wrx shit hits hard


They haven't made much in years. He probably has the PR series. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Memphis Mojos are decent, otherwise I am not that fond of em actually.

Tweets can be put in the factory spot with a lil work, not usually too hard


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love a nice car stereo. I just like hearing you guys talking about it. I need a new car just to put a nice system in. lol
> 
> Nice looking plants bassman. You've been missed... glad you are back around.


Thanx Jig.

I have started installing a system in my toaster (Scion xB)

Not gonna go too crazy till I get an alarm installed though.
I never learned alarm install, so I am at the mercy of the shops, unless I find someone to do it for me cheaper.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm about to put the car seat in my ride. lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

U guys used planet audio


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 8, 2013)

the Memphis amps blow easily from voltage drop too.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm about to put the car seat in my ride. lol


Bassman Likes this!!

Man my kids are so old that I havent even seen them since july 3rd....

Both at their respective friends house lol.

Been quiet here for the better part of a week...too quiet actually.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> U guys used planet audio


Never used em, but my opinion is that they are lower end of the spectrum based on what I have read and from car audio forums.
Never used em personally so that is not my personal experience though.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> the Memphis amps blow easily from voltage drop too.


I have seen that alot as well. As with all amps HO alts and AGM batts are a must along with a V-meter to keep an eye on Voltage and try to stay above 13v


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

Little back yard fun for the kido just got done quick fixed it with a tire for she could jump on it now need to get out the pick and level it


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

@Method
I saw a 2kw Cresendo amp and 2 OS Fosgate Power DVC subs on sac CL and talked to dude and hes asking $400 for all of it.
I would go with crescendo over Planet Audio.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/ele/3904586637.html


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> @Method
> I saw a 2kw Cresendo amp and 2 OS Fosgate Power DVC subs on sac CL and talked to dude and hes asking $400 for all of it.
> I would go with crescendo over Planet Audio.
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/ele/3904586637.html


Was just wondering what ur thoughts were he had them 4 years ago no plan on using that brand and I prefer to go new with electronics


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

And want to stick with one 10 if powered right that's all I will need and really apreciate the help ime rusty on the subject


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Was just wondering what ur thoughts were he had them 4 years ago no plan on using that brand and I prefer to go new with electronics


Ok Ill find you some links on some new equipment based around a single 10"


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ok Ill find you some links on some new equipment based around a single 10"


I prefer shops I can walk into a lot easier when ime ready maybe we can link up.smoke some flowers and go to a audio shop


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ok Ill find you some links on some new equipment based around a single 10"


I prefer shops I can walk into a lot easier when ime ready maybe we can link up.smoke some flowers and go to a audio shop


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2013)

That was weird...a double post, but one has an extra CR....LOL 

No worries

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hell yea who yellow submarine.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I prefer shops I can walk into a lot easier when ime ready maybe we can link up.smoke some flowers and go to a audio shop


I havent walked into a shop and actually bought anything in over 10 yrs lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> That was weird...a double post, but one has an extra CR....LOL
> 
> No worries
> 
> JD


No idea why its Ben double posting on me on a few other forums also


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I havent walked into a shop and actually bought anything in over 10 yrs lol


Last time I ordered home audio stuff was a nightmare had to return few things.few things re missing etc ....my luck it will go the.same with the car


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 8, 2013)

Whats up bassman been a minute?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Last time I ordered home audio stuff was a nightmare had to return few things.few things re missing etc ....my luck it will go the.same with the car


I have had some bad experiences, but for the most part I prefer the net. Plenty of Authorized dealers and great cust service.


jhod58vw said:


> Whats up bassman been a minute?


Hey bro I am still around, just been busy and into the audio thing and its taking up my time.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey bro I am still around, just been busy and into the audio thing and its taking up my time.


Thats kewl working with audio? Need to get myself another system. No cash for that.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 8, 2013)

I need some new amps myself but I should prolly get off the net.. shops are more expensive I assume? iv been hoed over by some shops man.. I was young. wasted a lot of money. still young but I was real young*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 8, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> I need some new amps myself but I should prolly get off the net.. shops are more expensive I assume? iv been hoed over by some shops man.. I was young. wasted a lot of money. still young but I was real young*


If you buy the right brands off the internet you won't lose much money, and if you find good deals online you can even make money.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 8, 2013)

My opinion if u let a shop sucker u in that's ur fault.....just got to shop around in-store or net


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 8, 2013)

shop pretty much have to screw you.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2013)

I went to all the shops that won soundoffs and got systems as a teen.
All of them sold me crappy installs.
I decided the equipment on the net is the same and cheaper, but I can do a way better job with the install.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 8, 2013)

Some sugary coated leaves. Can't wiat Kryponite kush.View attachment 2730234View attachment 2730235


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely stuff jhod (as usual!!!).

Morning 6'ers. CAN WE GET SOME IDEAS FOR A COMPETITION PLEASE? I got some nice gifts to give away........

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

How about Worst Grow of 2013?
I'd win hands down...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

The 7th scroll of the apocalypse has been opened, and the Four Horsemen are now on their way...
... DoobieBrother was finally dragged, bruised, bloody and screaming into the 21st Century:

I ordered a "smartphone"... Galaxy S3...







Better get square with your makers and ask yourself:

"*Is this what I want to be doing when the baby Spaghetti Monster returns?*"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to see the yings praying the the almighty 600 giver of life...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

(pads my post count)

And my scooter parts have cleared U.S. Customs in San Francisco and are now on their way north to me.

Will be recording a video of the replacement process, and before & after driving footage, and will post a link maybe this weekend if it shows up by Saturday, or next week if it's late.
Supposed to be a 10-minute job to replace the variator & drive belt.
Fingers crossed that it all works as claimed by the company and by users who have done the upgrade.
If it works, the next step is a clutch upgrade and I-Map fuel injector controller.
Then a performance exhaust system.
Then better brake pads, Pirelli tyres, and aftermarket front forks & rear shock for a better ride.
And last night I came up with a cool paint job design, so will eventually get an airbrush kit again (top shelf airbrush & needles, decent little air compressor, and the proper urethane paints to do the job).
Two words to describe the paint scheme:

Western Diamondback


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

i think Jig might be in the running for that one as well, lmfao.....


DoobieBrother said:


> How about Worst Grow of 2013?
> I'd win hands down...


Sorry, but rejected


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

I tried.

Well, me & jig are turning stuff around from here on in.

My head is back in the game.
I have my eyes on my prize!
One day I will reach the mountain top!
My rolling stones will soon gather moss in abundance!
Ask NOT what your plants can do for YOU, but ask your plants what YOU can do for THEM!
Ich bin eine Berliner!!
Ouch! My head hurts!


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ich bin eine Berliner!!


so you are actually a doughnut filled with jam...I always wondered


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jhod Kryponite is what the first ever high grade smoke was called that I smoked almost 25 years ago. I wonder if that is a similar strain? Looks very nice and frosty.

Doobiebrother "Ask not what your plant can do for you, but ask your plants what you can do for them" IMO is one of the quotes of the year!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2013)

an interesting post from uncle ben about soil ............................................http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/contain/msg0316064615891.html?14 .................. cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 9, 2013)

Some pics of my 2 liberty hazes, some clones of my jack herer and kalashnikova I put in to flower just to make room, and my babies 4dogs 2blackss 1caseyjones


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

DST said:


> so you are actually a doughnut filled with jam...I always wondered


I feel some peanut butter chocolate chip cookie pR0n coming up later today as retaliation for displaying a tasty pastry at such an inopportune time as taking my morning bongholios.

Ask ye not for quarter, for none shall be given!


(*seriously: if I lived over where there were such an abundance of baked & chocolate delights, I'd be in BIG trouble!!!)


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good to see the yings praying the the almighty 600 giver of life...


is that a reveg i spy in the background? 

seedlings are loving the 600 no doubt, praying to the 600 gods.
they will be bushes in a fortnight


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Lovely stuff jhod (as usual!!!).
> 
> Morning 6'ers. CAN WE GET SOME IDEAS FOR A COMPETITION PLEASE? I got some nice gifts to give away........
> 
> Peace, DST


best smoking contraption maybe, like a crazy 8 way windmill tulip or something. or how about a good old 600 grown plant, one plant one 600 and a kind of grow off thingymajig. it's hard to come up with ideas for these things.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, ghb 
Good to see you around. 
Thinking of revegging a pair of Extremas, as they were a couple of good ones.

For those who reveg alot:

Should I remove the plant from the bigger pots, trim off some of the root mass and down-can them into a more manageable size until they have vegetated and need up-canning?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

One, I can only imagine what baby fsm looks like lol and two,, that doughnut is def not american (not enough jelly)

I'll suggest a grafting contest.... but give me 24 hrs and I'll have some other ideas for you.... I like ghb's single plant 600 pr0ntest <<< see what I did there  anywho yeah, 600 single plant pr0ntests lol I got 2 big girls to n0m n0minate. How about best name for a contest,,, I nominate my entry = pr0ntest.... Whait,,, am I still not allowed to play? throws hands in the air babbling nonsense in unknown languages  

Good morning (another late one for me) I gots some good coffee.



Wow....
[video=youtube;psut3nGZKPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psut3nGZKPc[/video]




The hobbits shall not pass!













http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/07/08/marijuana-logues-at-the-drake-vicente-fox-jamen-shively-steve-deangelo-to-appear-at-diego-pellicer-presser/


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2013)

pr0ntest <3


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

Please sign if you can'

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/decriminalize-marijuana-and-pardon-all-marijuana-convictions-over-100000000-us-citizens-have-used/9Xsw4Dl9


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> One, I can only imagine what baby fsm looks like lol and two,, that doughnut is def not american (not enough jelly)
> 
> I'll suggest a grafting contest.... but give me 24 hrs and I'll have some other ideas for you.... I like ghb's single plant 600 pr0ntest <<< see what I did there  anywho yeah, 600 single plant pr0ntests lol I got 2 big girls to n0m n0minate. How about best name for a contest,,, I nominate my entry = pr0ntest.... Whait,,, am I still not allowed to play? throws hands in the air babbling nonsense in unknown languages
> 
> ...


The very gates or Mordor...


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi guys , I don't want to interrupt your topic your on here but I have 2- 600 watt lights in my grow room that seems inadequate now in the bloom stage. there are 12 plants and they got taller that I expected some over 4' which is a problem keeping the plant spacing from the lights and worried there isn't going to be enough light for good bud growth also. This is my first grow and have learned a lot thanks to RIU help and wondered what some of you might suggest  thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd knock down the canopy a bit. Supercrop or something.

Also, I'd clear out the lower parts of the plants. Looks really good for a first grow, or second grow even. For whatever grow... it just looks good in there.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If you buy the right brands off the internet you won't lose much money, and if you find good deals online you can even make money.


Do you also go by Hornedfrog 1985?


DoobieBrother said:


> How about Worst Grow of 2013?
> I'd win hands down...


The girls I brought inside from outside that are flowering right now will win worst lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't "like-like" that you & jig also had problems: I just "liked" that I wasn't the only one.
We'll get it together, no worrries.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

Just for poops & grinneries, I'm going to put an airstone into the bottom of a pot to periodically aerate the soil.
And this run of plants will be also be used to learn how to graft properly.
Will be topping a bit to get them a little bushy so I'll have lots of tips to work with as I attempt to swap them back & forth until I figure out the technique.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> One, I can only imagine what baby fsm looks like lol and two,, that doughnut is def not american (not enough jelly)
> 
> I'll suggest a grafting contest.... but give me 24 hrs and I'll have some other ideas for you.... I like ghb's single plant 600 pr0ntest <<< see what I did there  anywho yeah, 600 single plant pr0ntests lol I got 2 big girls to n0m n0minate. How about best name for a contest,,, I nominate my entry = pr0ntest.... Whait,,, am I still not allowed to play? throws hands in the air babbling nonsense in unknown languages
> 
> ...


Ben there done that at the dunes happened to me twice minus the other bikes falling on me.....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

There's a dude who does something like that. Uses sponges instead of airstones. Puts the sponge in the bottom of the soil and puts airhose to the middle of it. Supposed to dry things out quicker or something. Might have been Natmoon? Someone mentioned it in my thread way back.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just for poops & grinneries, I'm going to put an airstone into the bottom of a pot to periodically aerate the soil.
> And this run of plants will be also be used to learn how to graft properly.
> Will be topping a bit to get them a little bushy so I'll have lots of tips to work with as I attempt to swap them back & forth until I figure out the technique.


Hmmm sounds intresting maybe run it while watering I wouldn't.want to pump a bunch of.air into.a.dry soil and make.a.dry pocket that's just thoughts on it would like.to c it played.out same strain medium etc


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

Found the post:

From Thundercat:

When I ran my soil bushes back when, in half of my pots I added an "air sponge" to the bottom of the soil, I tried to place it like 2 inchs from the bottom. I got the idea from a person on here named Natmoon. They used this technique and actually grew in soil, in a large net basket. Gorgeous plants and huge yields. On the ones I did it seemed to really make a noticable differance. I wasn't running clones, or even all the same strain so it was not a side by side or anything, but the plants with the air sources seemed to grow faster and yield more. 

It does 2 things really well, it injects O2 directly into the root zone, which in soil is usually tough to do. We rely on the suction effect after watering to draw in air. The air sponge also will help the soil to more evenly dry between waterings. I was still only watering once a week, so it didn't seeem to dry them to quickly but the bottom would actually seem ready for water at the same time the top half did.(5 gallons of soil) Any way its a sweet super simple idea, and I'm sure you've got to have an air pump laying around there somewhere. 

This isn't the original thread I found it, but Natmoon and I discuss it in this thread....https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growi...tech-pics.html

Just a thought I had any way, hope you like!


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey thanks man really trying to get into this for sure, I didn't know you could or should top plants this size, there budding already and beings the top buds seem to be the biggest ..... 12 less big buds OUCH !! haha was kinda hoping to come up with a less painful solution. so if I topped them is the 2 lights enough for the budding cycle for the 12 plants ?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 9, 2013)

hey boys long time no see, hows the 600 going, ive got some vid for ya in a bit.....very busy guy


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

No one said to top the plants. Like you said you would be chopping off the biggest buds. I said to try to even out the canopy by bending things, moving them around a bit. Use a screen or some strings, look up what super cropping is.

2 lights is what it is. The plants will live from their light. You would get more bud if you added more light. I don't really see a need for anymore, but if you got money burning a hole in your pocket, buy another couple.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 9, 2013)

16 plants can you rephrase the question


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

Opinions. I googled a bit. I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow. They surgically remove the lens of your eye and replace it with an artificial one. We all know what weed does to our eyes so I'm wondering how long after should I wait to smoke? My eyes typically get blood red and even itchy when I smoke so I'm thinking I should wait a few weeks? What say you guys? Any of you old fuckers had it done before? Thanks!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 9, 2013)

edibles mang...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 9, 2013)

On this comp. thing, I like whodats grafting idea. See who can graft and flower a plant with min 3 strains. It make for some interesting pROn. I plan on taking some clones off all my diff. strains outside and condensing them onto one plant for a couple of months till I'm ready to separate it back up in jan to start building clones for outside next year. At least give it a couple of tries.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

16plants, I wouldn't suggest any kind of high stress training at any point during flower,,, I like to get all my hardcore training done weeks before 12/12 to make sure they go through flower without a hitch.

Looks okay from here. Id say prepare for next round with more or bigger plants and better canopy management (both upper and lower) maybe even a scrog. Thanks for sharing your 600w grooviness 





Edit: Hey doobie Iv wanted to do that for years and years now... Just never got around to it lol. Too bad I'll be raising co2 levels next round, I dont want to be pumping co2 rich are to the roots now do I


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 9, 2013)

View attachment 2730787chernobyl f2 day 53


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;poCuKNZ_An8]http://youtu.be/poCuKNZ_An8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> View attachment 2730787chernobyl f2 day 53





There you go  looks awesome!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 9, 2013)

On a different gardening note. Last time I had my kids I sent them home with a tomatoe plant each that we started from seed. I just got a call from them that they had little yellow flowers. They were all excited. It made me feel good that they enjoy growing things as much as I do. I can't wait till they actually get tomatoes.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks whodat


----------



## Javadog (Jul 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Opinions. I googled a bit. I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow. They surgically remove the lens of your eye and replace it with an artificial one. We all know what weed does to our eyes so I'm wondering how long after should I wait to smoke? My eyes typically get blood red and even itchy when I smoke so I'm thinking I should wait a few weeks? What say you guys? Any of you old fuckers had it done before? Thanks!


Well, smoke is famous for reducing intra-ocular pressure, so blowing out
your stitches should not be a concern. 

Really no idea, but wishing you luck with the surgery.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 16plants, I wouldn't suggest any kind of high stress training at any point during flower,,, I like to get all my hardcore training done weeks before 12/12 to make sure they go through flower without a hitch.
> 
> Looks okay from here. Id say prepare for next round with more or bigger plants and better canopy management (both upper and lower) maybe even a scrog. Thanks for sharing your 600w grooviness
> 
> ...


Yeah, didn't think about that.
At that point, you'd have to have an o2 tank & regulator to pump clean o2 to the medium through the airstones/sponges/swiss cheese on rye (with ham, and a tomato, and sliced dill pickles, and a side of corned beef for 1st desert. And pistachio ice cream for 2nd desert. 3rd desert is hot apple pie. No cheese. That's just weird.).


----------



## budolskie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well been getting baked off my blue and psycho killer and they lovely but only got 2 in a half dry of the 3 plants, looking back at the photos I flipped them when they about 5 or 6 inch tall due to my last lot for quickness but have been extra baked past few days in the sun, still haven't took my topd psycho killer and topped dippy Ellsy or the untouched sweet n sour will be back with photos and shit tomoz as I been doing my garden aswell the past few days


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

Someone put this on my FB... Bastards!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 9, 2013)

i keep dog all to my self. ill post some pics of dog being smoked, killer strain. will be gett more soon, and q.q . ttt 600


----------



## 16PLANTS (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I don't have a boat load of money , but I have 1 more 600 I could rig up. Just wonder if it's cost effective, my bill went up about $30 per month with 1 light through the vegie stage and expecting another 30 this month with the second light, would I get that much more bud with light 3 ? since it's my first grow don't really have a way to compare the potential gain with the extra light. I would like to grow some nice big dank heavy buds one day . My room has sloped ceilings so with a little carful handy work I could move the lights up hill a bit and gain some more time under direct lighting and hopefully they wont grow much more. Next round will veg a lot sooner!! thanks for the come back guys


----------



## james2500 (Jul 9, 2013)

well i have 2 600's in a 3x5x8 closet, once 1 went out at the beginning of a grow and it cut my yield just about 50%...so dunno about adding a 3rd, cost effective wise....my head says more light more bud but my wallet would say try it and check your billing closely.....summer you might be running more power to other parts of your house with ac etc.....what's the size of the grow area?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 9, 2013)

im running 4k in a 12 x 15 space, plenty of covereage and light. for 6s your doing plenty for the area. my bill is 450 for a total of 45 amps running 1 kwh for 12/12 at .09cents per kwh


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

First batch of scooter speed parts came in!













Variator Drive Face









drive face back plate (with a roller weight peeking out)













with back plate removed to show the roller weights








Some notches milled into the back plate guides to solve a clearance issues that was introduced between the '09 Metropolitan and the '13 Metropolitan













the backplate


















Universal Holder wrench for holding drive face pulleys still when removing or tightening the nut, and for holding a clutch still to remove & replace













Kevlar drive belt












Will let you know how it does later today.


----------



## zack66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of my purple widow 4 weeks in flower. It's supposed to be an outdoor only strain yet, she seems to be doing well under my 600. I lollipopped her 2 weeks before switching to flower. She's 4.5 ft tall and is starting to smell real nice. Another month or so and i'll get to enjoy her.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> First batch of scooter speed parts came in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bet ur like a kid in the candy store and can't wait to try it out ....


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

1 light over veg = 18 hours per day.

the way I run my lights I actually have two and run each one for 11 hours, one comes on an hour later in the morning, and the first goes off an hour early. So I am effectively running 22 hours (I have also ran them less with breaks in between with no foreseeable difference as well). So you could add 1 and you are only adding an eaxtra 4 hours of power to your bill doing it that way than when you were in veg...just a suggestion, good luck,

DST



16PLANTS said:


> Well I don't have a boat load of money , but I have 1 more 600 I could rig up. Just wonder if it's cost effective, my bill went up about $30 per month with 1 light through the vegie stage and expecting another 30 this month with the second light, would I get that much more bud with light 3 ? since it's my first grow don't really have a way to compare the potential gain with the extra light. I would like to grow some nice big dank heavy buds one day . My room has sloped ceilings so with a little carful handy work I could move the lights up hill a bit and gain some more time under direct lighting and hopefully they wont grow much more. Next round will veg a lot sooner!! thanks for the come back guys


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Shit DoobieBrother... Its fukin on now ain't it Bro


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

Also, cooling and venting for these extra lights is gonna cost some. Make sure your prepared to cool as much as you need and some. And always make sure you got your electrical set up nice and safe, no overloading breakers, splitters, and extension cords. Not saying you arn't on top of it,,, but I just like to say it now and then.... never know.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

outdoor 6 pronage


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Holy Shit DoobieBrother... Its fukin on now ain't it Bro


To hell with Ludicrous Speed, I'm going straight to Plaid...


[video=youtube_share;mk7VWcuVOf0]http://youtu.be/mk7VWcuVOf0[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 9, 2013)

theres something about sunlight that's just so lovely.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just Because!
[video=youtube;SIMcktul77c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIMcktul77c[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 9, 2013)

[youtube]Wh_ASl-F5sE[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey 6'ers,

I have some beans popping from a peat tray, the one recommended
by Giggles, and I have a question.

First, the tray is very cool. The wicking mat does indeed bring the peat
to a perfect moisture level, and it keeps it there.

I am finding that one of my sprouts, the Kosher Kush, is getting 
really tall, and I would like to transplant it.

The trouble is that it is only 7-10 days old. I am seeing roots from 
the bottom.

Can one transplant a healthy seedling? I have found that most plants
have a point in their development before which they can be very 
sensitive to env changes. ...and also when they can keel over with
no hope of recovery. It is like the plant has no defenses yet.

I am also not certain how I will extract the young plant. 

I have clones in the other side of the mat, and I will be taking them out
when they have roots enough to make it easy.

I am thinking that I will start by scooping them out with something small.

Any comments appreciated.

JD

P.S. This is a couple of days ago. You can see the KK:


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

#23 what the fuck #20 watch out close ur mouth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dXNbadsvSw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2013)

JD ...........................you can transplant the babies. just be gently and pry the coir from the container. I put my seedlings in a 9 oz plastic cup that has holes in the bottom and about an inch of mix and I bury the plant up to 1/2" of the leaves. you can add mix as the plant stretches to stabilize the weak seedling. .............................................. cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2013)

What's up 6! 

How has everyone been, been really busy getting the house ready and new grow room set up. 

Looks like everything has been going smoothly here, hope I can get some updates tonight.

Peace and love brothas.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> #23 what the fuck #20 watch out close ur mouth
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dXNbadsvSw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Talk about some funky compost.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What's up 6!
> 
> How has everyone been, been really busy getting the house ready and new grow room set up.
> 
> ...


What's up thought u said fuck riu closed ur thread and was out lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Talk about some funky compost.


Ya ....want to know what they do with that compost


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

PhysOrg.com) -- Ever since the 12th century, the most common way to bury the dead has been to lay the corpse in a casket and then bury the casket several feet underground. Since then, we have learned that casket burials cause environmental and health problems due to the fact that the corpses do not receive enough oxygen to quickly decompose into compost. Instead, the corpses undergo a slow rotting process by bacteria that feed on sulfur, and remaining products can harm the nearby drinking water.

A Swedish company called Promessa Organic AB thinks there is a better way to lay the dead to rest. The company&#8217;s founder, biologist Susanne Wiigh-Mäsak, has developed an ecological form of burial in which the corpse is transformed into compost in about 6-12 months. The organic burial process avoids embalming fluids and greatly reduces the environmental impact on the air, water, and soil.

The first part of the ecological burial method involves removing the water that makes up 70% of the human body. To do this, the company freeze-dries the corpse in liquid nitrogen within a week and a half after death. The corpse is first frozen to -18°C (0°F) and then submerged in liquid nitrogen. Next, sound waves at a specific amplitude vibrate the brittle corpse, transforming it into an organic white powder. The powder is sent through a vacuum chamber that evaporates the water, greatly decreasing the corpse&#8217;s mass. If the person had metal surgical implants, a metal separator can remove these parts from the dry powder. If required, the powder can also be disinfected.

At this point, the organic powder is hygienic and odorless, and the remains can either be cremated or buried. Since the powder will not decompose if kept dry, there is no hurry for a burial. At the time of burial, the remains are laid in a coffin made of a biodegradable material such as corn starch and placed in a shallow grave. Depending on the wishes of the next of kin, a bush or tree can be planted above the coffin. Within 6-12 months, both the coffin and its contents will become loam, a high-nutrient soil that nourishes the plant growing above. As Promessa&#8217;s website notes, this process &#8220;can instill greater insight in and respect for the ecological cycle, of which every living thing is a part. The plant stands as a symbol of the person, and we understand where the body went.&#8221;

Wiigh-Mäsak, who owns a greenhouse and grows 15,000 organic plants, had been thinking about the idea of an ecological burial for many years until she finally decided to develop the idea into a reality.

&#8220;The calm hours spent in my greenhouse gave me peace of mind, and it suddenly become obvious to me how human beings could also be fully integrated with the natural ecological cycle that we are an inherent part of,&#8221; she writes on Promessa&#8217;s website.

Promessa has won awards from the Green Organisation as well as received recognition from UNESCO for the environmental benefits of the Promession process.

Currently, the company is building its first facility to offer ecological burial as an alternative to casket burial. The first Promatorium in Sweden should open in the spring of 2011, with additional facilities to follow in the UK and South Korea.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> What's up thought u said fuck riu closed ur thread and was out lol


Haha nah bro, I'm just busy as fuck with the new house, I've been working on a sealed room, should be fun 

Oh and I closed the thread because I didn't feel that I could give my full potential to it right now with all that's going on and my next one will be started as an actual journal.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha nah bro, I'm just busy as fuck with the new house, I've been working on a sealed room, should be fun
> 
> Oh and I closed the thread because I didn't feel that I could give my full potential to it right now with all that's going on and my next one will be started as an actual journal.


Sup bro? I ordered that thing from burpee, the self watering seed tray. I ordered it like june 25th, and it should be here like Thursday. Possibly the slowest shipping I've had ever online. Beside maybe some crap I've ordered from China before... Anyway, I'll give her a shot when she gets here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tgncUhBssyU


cannabiscult said:


> [video=youtube_share;poCuKNZ_An8]http://youtu.be/poCuKNZ_An8[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2013)

Still didn't work. What's up six. Been working my but off getting this house ready for this weekend. Been staying here instead of my boy I have been staying with. Should have the computer hooked up tomorrow. I brought my laptop as well and can't get it to validate the network, so fuck it. Canna all that shit is looking good man. Weed Nerd love that shit man got my wife watching it as well. And I could be down with a grafting comp. It sounds better than a single plant grow, because that is not going to happen for me DST. Hope all had a good day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tgncUhBssyU#[/video]

planters of the trees 
Mendo Dope
the first song is my favorite by them


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Sup bro? I ordered that thing from burpee, the self watering seed tray. I ordered it like june 25th, and it should be here like Thursday. Possibly the slowest shipping I've had ever online. Beside maybe some crap I've ordered from China before... Anyway, I'll give her a shot when she gets here.


Not much just got done tending to the girls and packing.

That sucks it's taking that long, I can tell ya it's worth the wait though


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey 600 bru's and sista's. In my experience with competitions and the 600, 1/ too many excuses of not being able to do things, 2/ interest wains after a short period, so subsequently, we need something that is going to be fairly swift as far as competitions go. I am not sure one that involves actually growing something (although we all grow things, lol) would really work....may be I am saying I just don't have the patience for a competiton like that. I quite liked the one when we had stickers placed all over different places. Something like that, a picture competition of some sort involving us to go out and do something, rather than sit in and watch grass grow.....lmfao. it is summer after all.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Hey 600 bru's and sista's. In my experience with competitions and the 600, 1/ too many excuses of not being able to do things, 2/ interest wains after a short period, so subsequently, we need something that is going to be fairly swift as far as competitions go. I am not sure one that involves actually growing something (although we all grow things, lol) would really work....may be I am saying I just don't have the patience for a competiton like that. I quite liked the one when we had stickers placed all over different places. Something like that, a picture competition of some sort involving us to go out and do something, rather than sit in and watch grass grow.....lmfao. it is summer after all.



How many pictures can you get at different swimming holes the remainder of the summer?


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

Pics at swimming holes smoking blunts...see, this is the direction we need. Although I am kind of surrounded by swimming canals, lol. With shops along the side of that you can smoke in, hehe.

Right, off to see the midwife peeps. According to my wife it's V day tomorrow.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 10, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> JD ...........................you can transplant the babies. just be gently and pry the coir from the container. I put my seedlings in a 9 oz plastic cup that has holes in the bottom and about an inch of mix and I bury the plant up to 1/2" of the leaves. you can add mix as the plant stretches to stabilize the weak seedling. .............................................. cof


Right on. This is what I was thinking. 

I am on it.

Thank you for taking the time!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just a remember me and whodat can not turn around with out falling into a water hole. Sounds great to me I sit on the water and smoke a lot anyway. Shit I am less than a hundred yards to the bayou I just not going swimming with the gators them guys are everywhere down here. Shit they just walk down the road. Will blow your mind if you're not from here.


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2013)

i remember vacationing in florida as a child, we played golf one day and they were absolutely everywhere! (gators) my dad threw a golf ball at one that was sitting on the green, i nearly shit my pants when it made a loud growling type noise and shot off to the bushes.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Hooray for V day. That means you baby would have a chance! Woot! All down hill from here bru. So stoked for you guys. Sure hope your lady is handling it all better than mine.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

Who can wrestle the most gators?  

Best sunset/sunrise while toking? 

Oooo, food pr0n? 

Who can make and eat the biggest sandwich? hahaha

Whos got the best donkeys in the whole wide world? 



I do like the watering hole theme. I aint been swimming yet this year  Im usually floating down the river with a case of beer,,, but I got other stuff to take care of this year. 


Hope all are well in the 600.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't gone tubing on the river yet this year. Normally we float down a river for 4 hours or so drinking beers. I was supposed to go like a month ago, but it got rained out.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well 6er's it's my bday today. I think I smoked myself into a weed hangover last night. 

Ghb I grew up in florida and did a lot of canoeing. I can't tell you how many times we fell out of the canoe and there be a gator sunning on shore a couple of feet away. It takes some getting used to. A basic rule of thumb with them is they won't attack something that is or appears to be bigger than them.

Dst the pic idea is pretty good too. Maybe get to see some pics of things and places we never would elsewise. 

July 30 I'm taking clones off my outside plants to try and graft 5 strains onto 1 plant before they go into flower. I'm going to try a couple of them so I can flower 1 just because. I've done lots of research but that doesn't mean success.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

I took a bunch of 600 pics couple years ago. Here's the jounal of them all. If you click on the 'read more' button you can see the rest of each post.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/104636-jigfresh.html


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

You won that one right? I got like 2 votes haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Something like that.


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2013)

kev murphy and co, or should i not mention the names

edit: to be fair i think i in fact voted for amber but in reflection i was wrong.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Say his name 3 times and 100 more people leave RIU lol.


----------



## Hogg (Jul 10, 2013)

lol 600w "Grow" thread but 10 pages not one grow pic just a buncha folks BS'ing.....


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

there's always one fukkin douche, now you just added to the bullshit, thanks we do like to bullshit around here so carry on being a spanner.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

There were grow pics and videos just 3 pages back. Any more incorrect facts you'd like to point out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2013)

DST said:


> there's always one fukkin douche, now you just added to the bullshit, thanks we do like to bullshit around here so carry on being a spanner.


I've read that bull shit makes for good compost material.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2013)

And also, congrats on reaching V Day!
I had to look it up, but makes sense now.

Happy V Day to Mrs. DST!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

long reads keep the ignorant away lol. 

few from this morning. phone shots sorry...

DOG's in the shower, they stinky...


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

cheers Jig, Doobs, and no worries about having to look up V day, I only knew a couple of weeks back as it's part of the forum speak that they have over at the place my wife lurks at (she's a total lurker, not even one post, lmfao)...

dog looks tasty Don, looks similar to my pheno, if not a bit more og leaning.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

sad life being on 10 posts per page....chop!


jigfresh said:


> There were grow pics and videos just 3 pages back. Any more incorrect facts you'd like to point out.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2013)

he has been a member for 4 years and has less than 400 post. he's on top of his game. ............................ cof


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

nice girl there don, all showered up and ready for a date  hey i like the size of the pot you put her in. my buckets are #5...10 inches diameter 12 inches high, im getting tired of hauling them into the bath for the flush and if i could use that size i could fit more girls in my 3x5 closet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

lots of burnt rubbery smell to it, kinda WISH I'D KEPT THE OTHER ONE BUT IT WAS A LONGER FLOWER AND ME CUTTINGS DIDN'T TAKE. oops caps.

i liked the comp FDD ran ages back for best tinfoil hat. something we all have easily at our disposal we can make something with i reckon. best home made bong maybe?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> nice girl there don, all showered up and ready for a date  hey i like the size of the pot you put her in. my buckets are #5...10 inches diameter 12 inches high, im getting tired of hauling them into the bath for the flush and if i could use that size i could fit more girls in my 3x5 closet.


haha yeah was a dirty bitch lol. stanky to boot. those are 3.5 litre pots, i know i can pull more in bigger but veg space is at a premium. i never flush to run off, dragging them into the shower to spray for mildew then back into the tent and re positioning them was a real pain.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok guys time for a lil update, 2 new girls and keeper pheno's in my new soil mix, see if you can find this one online 

First off we have SKxDB, thanks to a kind fairy. 


Flash off, seems to like the mix


and then Fire OG Kush


Ok and now time for the mix these girls are in, I wanted to creat something I could just do water and add teas if I wanted without fear of burning my girls. I can start everything in this mix but seeds, which is no big deal since I use my burpee tray.

4 Bags Black gold natural and organic 
25-50lbs EWC
2.5lbs Blood Meal 
2.5 lbs Steamed Bone Meal 
2.5lbs Seabird Guano 
2.0 lbs Pot Ash
0.5lbs Azomite 
1/4 Cup Cottonseed Meal
1/4 Cup Powdered Humic Acid
1 Cup Dolmite Lime
1 Cup Epsom Salts
1/2 Cup Crab Meal
1/2 Cup Mycorrhizal Fungi


Place 4 bags of potting soil onto a tarp and then spread the contents of 1 package evenly over the pile of soil and then add 25-50lbs of Worm castings to the mix.
I then use a rake upside down to mix and spread all the ingredients evenly then repeat this a minimum of 3 times.
I then water each can I've filled down and cover for 1-2 weeks. 
I will top dress some times in flower depending on strain, spray with neem 1-2 times a week during veg and then they will usually be ok once they hit flower.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah was a dirty bitch lol. stanky to boot. those are 3.5 litre pots, i know i can pull more in bigger but veg space is at a premium. i never flush to run off, dragging them into the shower to spray for mildew then back into the tent and re positioning them was a real pain.


 Are the leaves curling from heat stress?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

Nah not really they do that normally


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Pics at swimming holes smoking blunts...see, this is the direction we need. Although I am kind of surrounded by swimming canals, lol. With shops along the side of that you can smoke in, hehe.
> 
> Right, off to see the midwife peeps. According to my wife it's V day tomorrow.


You ever seen the back of a 20 dollar bill.....ON WEED!!!???

LOL that just popped into my head when I read that.


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> You ever seen the back of a 20 dollar bill.....ON WEED!!!???
> 
> LOL that just popped into my head when I read that.



red team go, red team go!

and don, best smoking contraption, great idea let's do that. haven't had a bucket for a while!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Are the leaves curling from heat stress?



Those are resin tacos.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 10, 2013)

I love me some resin taco's, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!!

Damn it now I'm hungry.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

blue pit on the left


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

?.......--.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

Fresh from the jardin yummy pr0n. Toms, onion, cucumber.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

that looks relly good


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn I wish my I didn't have to start my garden all over and shit, oh well this move is for the best and will only further my grow.

Whodat I wanna pick your brain for a bit if I could, you used to do a sealed room correct?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks cali 


I did as sealed as I could be with a giant window unit (no very much air exchange at all but still not 100% sealed) But yes I did have a sealed room. Ask away my friend, I'll do my best.



edit: here are links to my sealed grows.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336456-10-blueberry-kush-just-started.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365038-who-dat-6-strains.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2.html


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2013)

How about construction pics?


Second beam added to Greenhouse:








Out of my two bubblegum x mozpoz crosses, one has red leaf stems and four fingered leaves!








Congrats on the baby progress Mr and Mrs DST!


Whodat - I just tried to eat my screen! 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 10, 2013)

Outdoors
They were is desperate need of water.


I am gonna wrap pots in white panda film as they get hot.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn I wish my I didn't have to start my garden all over and shit, oh well this move is for the best and will only further my grow.
> 
> Whodat I wanna pick your brain for a bit if I could, you used to do a sealed room correct?


I have an odd setup I can run sealed and unsealed room with about 10 seconds of work just depends on how ur grow is my rooms ac and dehumidifier are in a small 3 1/2 x6 room before my flower room and can take my ducting off my fan and it will be sealed put it back on it vents out during day I run sealed room at night run it unsealed


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 10, 2013)

I love working in the city. No thai food in my podunk town.

Panang curry with roasted duck, and a thai ice tea to wash it down. Spicy number 10 please.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Mo, that greenhouse is gonna be really large and really nice.



Mohican said:


> How about construction pics?


I have some too. Finished the rafters in the... uh... green house...



I also built a mini skate park made of scraps of plywood. 


Not sure how one is supposed to get up enough speed for the ramps.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

Wheres a fingerbaoard when you need one! anyone else remember those? talk about useless lmao. Just spent some whisky and time with a local farmer, lots of info to process right meow. COme home with 10lbs of catfish  gonna do a joint and bag up with pandora....


Edit: jig that roof is steep as fuk lol Id still help you lay it down though!


editedit: I would salad grind that rail so hard....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2013)

Woohoo!
Just got done with a 60-minute ride after installing my new speed part and the prognosis is good!

The screen capture below shows the new top speed on a stretch of road that I usually only get up to 36mph on (if I'm lucky and have no head wind):








It actually hits 42mph now (without headwinds), though I missed getting it in the video frame because the helmet cam is set to have a POV a little too high and I'd have to not watch the road to crane my neck down far enough.
But, it definitely picked up 5mph extra on top speed, and enough low-end now to not loose speed up small hills, and actually accelerate a bit up them now.
Mid-range power is the same, but low-end & high-end is much more responsive now.
Best $45 on speed parts I've ever spent!
I wasn't able to install the kevlar drive belt this time around as it would involve removing the clutch assembly, and I don't have a clutch center holder wrench (yet).
Next will be the I-MAP fuel injector controller to raise the rev limit and scootch out another 5mph.
Then a nice Yoshimura exhaust for maybe a few more mph.
Etc., etc., etc..
Tomorrow my new smartphone will show up, and I'll be downloading some GPS Speedometer apps for it to have a more accurate view of what's going on.
And I need to make a new bracket for my mini-dvr cams. 
One will be mounted to view forward over the speedometer, one to view forward down low off the floorboard, and one for a rear view.
In the meantime, feeling good about the progress.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 10, 2013)

I would salad grind that rail so hard....








I'm seeing a 50/50 grind to board slide going on with that rail.... 
Followed by an attempt at a kick flip up on that ledge and a wall ride to finish things off. 

Not sure I can even land a kick flip anymore, lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

cj x ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

smelly cherryput out 6-13 from seed


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

right now, im smoking the last of my blue pit. blue pit. Does great outside. this is a clone i put out, 6-6 was, just a baby(hhbg)!View attachment 2732332


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> right now, im smoking the last of my blue pit. blue pit. Does great outside. this is a clone i put out, 6-6 was, just a baby(hhg)!View attachment 2732332


 nice cali
hey you sure are busy...what's the blue pit like?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> nice cali
> hey you sure are busy...what's the blue pit like?


The blue pit is for shure a hard hitting smoke I've smoked a few nugs not cured and taste and smell is great.even with no cure so should get way better in time


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> nice cali
> hey you sure are busy...what's the blue pit like?


mine had that dank uk cheese taste, with hard dense nugs  mine was blue looking too-


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 10, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> mine had that dank uk cheese taste, with hard dense nugs  mine was blue looking too-


Mine taste like an earthy og and diesel great smoke for.shure


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok......so how does one get some blue pit seeds? Will BB have it in the line up?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> nice cali
> hey you sure are busy...what's the blue pit like?


yea,h, got cuts of cherry pie, larry og, blue pit going. if anyone would like to talk about cuts, pm me. put blue pit, tahoe og, and 3 more bb strains in flower under a 600w hps, not sure on the names, but do got them labled. got bubble gum, dog, cheese, gdp under my t5 setup. will be putting them under my other 600w hps in a few day. also stop using 16-16-16, using fish poop, molasses, bat poop for now on,, threw the grow outdoors


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Ok......so how does one get some blue pit seeds? Will BB have it in the line up?


go to there web site and email them. they will get back to you. A1 service


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

working on my somke pics of dog. time to brake some up, after some grilled pork chops for diner, and long dAy


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

there's only one thing nicer than a pork chop....and that's a lamb CHOP!......I love the word Chop, use it on a daily basis, it will make your life a lot happier.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2013)

DST said:


> I love the word Chop, use it on a daily basis, it will make your life a lot happier.


I just did.....two casey's and a jake the ripper......... ................................. cof


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 11, 2013)

dude dst I have a huge cheese surprise bush well not super huge but its big it was a revege before its said n done ill get a new camara and display it. cant believe I destroyed my other one.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 11, 2013)

doobie I never got a reply from my email to you .


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

looking forward to that. I just put 5 in my flower cab


dababydroman said:


> dude dst I have a huge cheese surprise bush well not super huge but its big it was a revege before its said n done ill get a new camara and display it. cant believe I destroyed my other one.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 11, 2013)

mines outdoor.. its been outdoor for a long ass time more than a year I already harvested it once. im gunna try an go all out I might as well so im soaking a lot of seeds right now.. then do a s.o.g. outside so to say. well see.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

A post with a lot to say....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

All wars have been utter failures.

Cookies and coffee for breakfast,,,, these are the days I looked forward to so much as a kid lol And no school! wooohoooo life is grand.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

what about when you go to war on an infestation in yer grow all rules out the window then eh


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> what about when you go to war on an infestation in yer grow all rules out the window then eh


Absolutely not, mr D! I aint used a drop of pesticide in years and aint had an infestation in years.... Well thrips are on some of my toms, but thats what the 1500 ladybugs in the fridge are for. They are getting released this evening.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

lol, ok, now I need to get into debating lawyer mode, whodats got a serious stick up his butt this morning, even with his milk and cookies, tehehe. So first, not everything that is typed is literally meant, especially with "ik". Second, we have all had insects in our grow and have used preventative methods, be that insecticides (organic or not) or other wee critters. You are the god of your grow room, gods reputedly have been at war since time began, so you go to war by releasing a swarm of ladybugs on the unsuspecting mites (who are only trying to get by in life, keep their race in existence), and there you go, all rules go out the window.............


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

A slight interlude.....






























peace and verticals.
dst


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

Not uh! not uh! not uh! I win.


beautiful pics and grow D!


By definition I havnt used any in years. The home remedy (which I havent used since flowering) is made to drive them away, an exodus of sorts lol.
*

pes·ti·cide*

/&#712;pest&#601;&#716;s&#299;d/


A substance used for destroying insects or other organisms harmful to cultivated plants or to animals.






This should make all of us feel better though.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

we are all winning, we are in the 600!

so you taking part in the next competition, or you staying on the judging side of the fence?

I reckon we should go with pics of our favourite smoking place,, be they water holes, bedrooms, up a tree somewhere, in your car/truck/bike/etc, whatever. But the pics gotta have a twist (like a twisted joint, lol).....


whodatnation said:


> Not uh! not uh! not uh! I win.
> 
> 
> beautiful pics and grow D!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the honor of being on the judges team again  whatever works.


edit: I like the comp idea.




editedit:

[video=youtube;GNZBSZD16cY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GNZBSZD16cY#at=167[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> doobie I never got a reply from my email to you .


I never got a message here on riu or through regular e-mail.
If you re-send it I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> we are all winning, we are in the 600!


Don't you make me go get my jar of Tiger Blood!


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

i think maybe an initial vote for best 10 pics, then a wider vote thread...posssibly. Up to you if you want to enter/judge whodat.

here's a quick peak at some of the prizes I got for the competition, among other things that I shall refrain from mentioning, lets just say "souviners".
















So I think if there are no disagreements that we'll do something along those lines re the comp. Anyone for any other ideas? I'll post something a bit more official at the weekend unless anyone else chimes in with a suggestion.

Mmmn, I love weed, and I love beer! yup, it's beer oclock here, cookies later.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> there's only one thing nicer than a pork chop....and that's a lamb CHOP!......I love the word Chop, use it on a daily basis, it will make your life a lot happier.


*Hasan CHOP!*
[video=youtube;OlMJfX_V6Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlMJfX_V6Ic[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 11, 2013)

I will help judge but dnt want to do it on my own lol dnt like being a single judge rather have a decided decision between two peeps

My smoking spot consist of a couch on the back deck


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

My smoking spot sucks. I crouch in front of my closet so the intake sucks the air out. I love when my wife leaves for a little... I can smoke in the house like a civilized person.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

No need for judge volunteers thanks, we just needed to clarify whodats position after the last contest, haha.
"WE WANT TO SEE WHERE YOU CROUCH, OR YOUR COUCH ON THE BACK STOOP OR WHATEVER", or if you run down to the river naked and dance the boogy woogy while smoking, that's also cool, WE WANT TO SEE PICS MOFO'S! lol.....anyway, if you haven't got any suggestions, as I said, I thing we'll be running with this theme. The people who have visited me have seen where I smoke! It's no salubrious place i can assure you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

It's cozy mate. And that's all that matters.

EDIT: Thanks a million for hipping me to lshunter.tv I go there all the time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

Complete aside. I wondered if anyone else here puts their head against their subwoofer sometimes? I used to do it in the club when I was trippin, man talk about some crazy visuals. Not very often but I still do it at home too. Wearing earplugs of course.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> No need for judge volunteers thanks, we just needed to clarify whodats position after the last contest, haha.
> "WE WANT TO SEE WHERE YOU CROUCH, OR YOUR COUCH ON THE BACK STOOP OR WHATEVER", or if you run down to the river naked and dance the boogy woogy while smoking, that's also cool, WE WANT TO SEE PICS MOFO'S! lol.....anyway, if you haven't got any suggestions, as I said, I thing we'll be running with this theme. The people who have visited me have seen where I smoke! It's no salubrious place i can assure you.


No worries.was just offering I do have a spot I forgot about that I like to sneak off to


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2013)

My best visual was after a major summer surf session. I was laying out by the pool and had just smoked a doobie of Kona. Put on the headphones and listened to Rush - All the World's a Stage. Fell asleep and dreamed of a surf movie with Rush as the soundtrack. 

I have always wanted to make that movie after that dream 


This was my favorite smoke spot:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Amas (Jul 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> My best visual was after a major summer surf session. I was laying out by the pool and had just smoked a doobie of Kona. Put on the headphones and listened to Rush - All the World's a Stage. Fell asleep and dreamed of a surf movie with Rush as the soundtrack.
> 
> I have always wanted to make that movie after that dream
> 
> ...


How the hell do you veg a plant outside long enough to grow THAT BIG?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Complete aside. I wondered if anyone else here puts their head against their subwoofer sometimes? I used to do it in the club when I was trippin, man talk about some crazy visuals. Not very often but I still do it at home too. Wearing earplugs of course.


I love laying on the floor in front of my system feeling the vibration thru my whole body. The best meditation I have ever found.

Mo that is the biggest thing I've seen. I have a section with several plants that I hope looks like that in Oct.

Doobiebrother thank you for the bday rep. It was a good peaceful day with the GF and dogs. Had T-bone and stuffed sweet peppers with Italian sausage and cheese backed in 4 cheese clasico sauce. Now we are going to hear a free concert in the city.peace


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love when my wife leaves for a little... I can smoke in the house like a civilized person.



made me lol, thanks. i almost feel like making it my sig



DST said:


> No need for judge volunteers thanks, we just needed to clarify whodats position after the last contest, haha.
> "WE WANT TO SEE WHERE YOU CROUCH, OR YOUR COUCH ON THE BACK STOOP OR WHATEVER", or if you run down to the river naked and dance the boogy woogy while smoking, that's also cool, WE WANT TO SEE PICS MOFO'S! lol.....anyway, if you haven't got any suggestions, as I said, I thing we'll be running with this theme. The people who have visited me have seen where I smoke! It's no salubrious place i can assure you.


i love this idea, we all get to see where the herb is grown, now to see where it gets smoked!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is how that big girl started:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2013)

Been super busy about to go hook up my desk top. Jimmer happy late birthday. Be back in a few. With some pics I hope.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been super busy about to go hook up my desk top. Jimmer happy late birthday. Be back in a few. With some pics I hope.




Well you gotta follow up Mo's plant haha, good luck


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> No need for judge volunteers thanks, we just needed to clarify whodats position after the last contest, haha.
> "WE WANT TO SEE WHERE YOU CROUCH, OR YOUR COUCH ON THE BACK STOOP OR WHATEVER", or if you run down to the river naked and dance the boogy woogy while smoking, that's also cool, WE WANT TO SEE PICS MOFO'S! lol.....anyway, if you haven't got any suggestions, as I said, I thing we'll be running with this theme. The people who have visited me have seen where I smoke! It's no salubrious place i can assure you.


I think any entries should have a 600w logo. homemade or printed?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty cool vid from Honda:

[video=youtube_share;Dxy4n0UT82o]http://youtu.be/Dxy4n0UT82o[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 12, 2013)

Some blue pit had to trim up some to smoke on the rest going to trim up and jar this weekend


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Some blue pit had to trim up some to smoke on the rest going to trim up and jar this weekend


looks lush method!!!!! looks very much like the pheno I have as far as looks, colour, strucure, etc. Nice solid nugs?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 12, 2013)

DST said:


> looks lush method!!!!! looks very much like the pheno I have as far as looks, colour, strucure, etc. Nice solid nugs?


Yes very solid nugs need to break them up to smoke them solid I have two other diffrent looking phenos still and can't wait to run them.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 12, 2013)

hi guys I just wanted to say Im high, real high. lovely high.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2013)

High there dbd!


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2013)

that blue pit looks gorgeous DBD, i'm eager to have some myself.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 12, 2013)

Late night update...


Come on girls start packing it on...



Have a great weekend guys!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I fell asleep last night. Was moving pictures on to my computer and passed out. My bad should have something up before I head up north to get my family and stuff. Will be moving in the next couple days.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck with the move Dr.D81


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 12, 2013)

Good news for FLorida..

Medical marijuana supporters received final approval Wednesday from the Florida Department of State to begin collecting signatures for a ballot initiative that would enshrine doctor-approved cannabis in the state constitution.
The medical marijuana petition now has an active serial number and backers can start working toward the nearly 700,000 signatures needed by Feb. 1 to put the issue before voters in 2014.


The group pushing for a constitutional amendment hopes to send out an army of paid signature gatherers to blanket the state in search of support. Such an effort could cost upwards of $3 million.


People United for Medical Marijuana raised nearly $200,000 between January and March, with more than half coming from high-profile personal injury lawyer John Morgan. The group&#8217;s second-quarter fundraising total has yet to be reported, but campaign coordinator Ben Pollara said it will be similar to the first quarter&#8217;s total.

With the petition finalized, Pollara and Morgan will begin an aggressive fundraising push.


&#8220;We&#8217;re very excited the petition got approved and now we&#8217;re starting the real work of the campaign,&#8221; Pollara said.

With six months to raise the funds, Pollara said most of the money will come from a small group of well-heeled donors with an interest in the issue.

&#8220;We&#8217;re in the late stages of those conversations,&#8221; he said.


Morgan has also pledged to do &#8220;whatever it takes&#8221; to get the issue on the ballot.

The constitutional amendment would allow patients to use marijuana if they have a &#8220;debilitating condition.&#8221;

Certain diseases such as cancer, glaucoma and Parkinson&#8217;s are specifically mentioned, but a doctor would have discretion to prescribe marijuana for any &#8220;conditions for which a physician believes that the medical use of marijuana would likely outweigh the potential health risks for a patient.&#8221;


Patients would have to obtain an identification card from the state Department of Health, which would be authorized to develop &#8220;reasonable regulations&#8221; for medical marijuana, including procedures for opening a dispensary and obtaining an identification card.

The department also would regulate how much marijuana patients can obtain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the thought dst, because tomorrow I have to move my plants. I will be doing the speed limit and using my blinkers.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2013)

bud, is bx1 Dog, from breeder's boutique. and me and dog tooking it up under my 600w


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2013)

oh to be legal and put your face on riu 

dog looks lovely, the bx1 looks like the S1's i grew. it has that dog sheen alright!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2013)

Well got a call yesterday from the real estate broker who's handling the properties where the wife & I were at last week (the empty lot in the video), and he left a voicemail saying he had talked with the developer & contractor to see if they could build something within our budget, as well as the properties have a 1300-sq.ft. minimum house size requirement. He said he has a few proposals that might work and wants me to call him to discuss them.
I had let him know what our hard limits were, so it might be an actual possibility to work out.
Fingers are now crossed tighter.

Well, off to the UPS Store to pick up my new cell phone. It came in yesterday but I was too tuckered out to go and get it.
So....

[video=youtube_share;Qyq0AmLYqno]http://youtu.be/Qyq0AmLYqno[/video]


----------



## Penyajo (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey guys! Been a while since I have checked in with yall. Been sick as hell with chronic bronchitis, and with asthma on top of it I have been through the damn mill. Now I am getting a bit better and can almost take a deep breath again. The Tahoe I took down about a month ago ended up being fuckin killer. I will be glad once I can take some fat bong rips, I really havent been able to smoke much in the last two weeks so I am going to get super stoned here shortly. I took some pics of some of the buds for you guys. 

I am super excited to hear about Florida moving forward towards medical legalization (thats where im at). Im going to be signing this petition here in just a few min. If any of you know any one in Florida please let them know about this so they can also sign it.

All the pRon in here is looking great as always. My garden has been down ever since I took down all the tahoes. But I have a few beans popping now so things are going to be up and running here real soon. Going to do a full soil run for the first time ever for me. Hope everything works out well.

Doobie thats awsome about the performance parts giving you that much boost. I for one will say once you get a different rev box and that yoshimara she will be a ripper. I dont know if they make a jet kit for that carb but if they do I would recommend it once you get the exhaust. It will really open her up. And also good luck with the new phone, I just got the galaxy s4 and it was a bit of a handfull at first but I am finally catching on and figuring out how badass this thing actually is. 

Well I hope every one is having a good friday.

Ohhhh yeah forgot about the comp, I think that is a great idea. Picture of your favorite smoke spot is going to be funnnnn. Now I just have to think of where I am going to go. STAY HIGH!!!!This last picture was before the cure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

Meanwhile in what feels like a bad dream but unfortunately is not.....

[h=1]*Supreme Court rules Drug Companies exempt from Lawsuits*[/h]
http://www.whiteoutpress.com/articles/q32013/supreme-court-rules-drug-companies-exempt-from-lawsuits/



Yet we throw real life people in cages and ruining their lives for growing a safe medicine...... Why the fuck are things so crazy?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 12, 2013)

So are we posting smoke spot here or will there be a comp thread started?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

I think he said there will be another thread for it,,, that would def make things easier, well second thought not just make it easier but make it possible.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

Bizzump....



DST said:


> *i think maybe an initial vote for best 10 pics, then a wider vote thread...posssibly.* Up to you if you want to enter/judge whodat.
> 
> here's a quick peak at some of the prizes I got for the competition, among other things that I shall refrain from mentioning, lets just say "souviners".
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2013)

Penyajo said:


> Doobie thats awsome. bout the performance parts giving you that much boost. I for one will say once you get a different rev box and that yoshimara she will be a ripper. I dont know if they make a jet kit for that carb but if they do I would recommend it once you get the exhaust. It will really open her up. And also good luck with the new phone, I just got the galaxy s4 and it was a bit of a handfull at first but I am finally catching on and figuring out how badass this thing actually is.


Hi penyajo!
Hope y ou get to be feeling better soon!
Sending this from my new phone 
The 2013 Metropolitan is fuel injected, and a 4-stroke but there is a controller module out there that will modify rev limit and FI map to help unlock the engine. That might happen this month or next month. September will be when I get a Yoshimura exhaust.
Wish it was carbed, would be easier & cheaper, but fuel injection has some benefits. 
Over all very happy with the gains the variator gave me, and looking forward to more speed in the near future.

Okay... back to using my computer for this.
Pecking stuf out sucks when you have sausage fingers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2013)

Man alive.
I bought a new HPS bulb the other day, and it runs about 10f cooler than the mH.
Has been super easy to keep my growbox cool, even with the extended hours for vegging that requires running the light until 3-pm (on at 9-pm, off at 3-pm).
Temps in the box are staying at 74f, and I'm able to get the seedlings 11-inches away from the bare bulb in an open hood with no heat issues at all.
I should be able to top my seedlings in a week or two, and will be using the tops as clones to jumpstart the perpetual again.
Hope everyone's doing well out there.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2013)

I think another thread will be in order for the pics and comp.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2013)

Top speed run recorded today using my chin-mounted helmet cam:
*_previous top speed for this stretch of road was 37mph._

[video=youtube_share;-2bavogeSJ8]http://youtu.be/-2bavogeSJ8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

I <3 pr0n


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

doob, bro you went straight to plaid!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

hahaha funny but the dude has bad posture he will regret that when he's older


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

That or he needs a better chair haha



edit: Lets got REALLY high ::


[video=youtube;idjGpdiheYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idjGpdiheYw&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I have been getting really baked this last week it feels so good smoking the home grown but 2 in a half off 3 is not as much as I hoped for so might just veg enough to fill the tent for 8 weeks them have another load ready to go in.... Bit less work then putting 3 in every couple weeks and should get a bigger yield to last longer then a fortnight ha


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 13, 2013)

What's up everyone?? 1st 2 pics my Purple Cookie Monster and last 2 my Kryponite kush. @ day 60 of flower tonight. Plan on pulling them most likely this weekend. My Thin Mints and Louie the 13 will not be kept after outdoor . They both are shooting some late nanners. That and I don't care for the phenos I have of those. Winter be ready to drop some Dog s33ds. Hopefully find me a nice keeper pheno. View attachment 2734705View attachment 2734702View attachment 2734703View attachment 2734704


----------



## Reloader (Jul 13, 2013)

Pineapple chunk 600 hps eye hortilux


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2013)

so that's why I got such a bad back, lol.....


james2500 said:


> hahaha funny but the dude has bad posture he will regret that when he's older


Morning campers, in agony this morning with my back (left side of course with my dodge knee).....Happy weekend.

DST


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Morning DST. Sorry to hear about your back So read something about a contest?


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 13, 2013)

4 strains indoor _ baddass ballast


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2013)

aye, pics of your fave smoke spot....with a twist.


justlearning73 said:


> Morning DST. Sorry to hear about your back So read something about a contest?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

Lets make those big buds just a little bigger! Nice going reloader 



Reloader said:


> Pineapple chunk 600 hps eye hortilux





You to  Whats up with the badass ballast?



HUSTLERBOY20 said:


> 4 strains indoor _ baddass ballast


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 13, 2013)

What's up 6er's. I've spent 2 hours watering all my plants today. We've gotten over 12 inches of rain in the last month. With clay soil it makes for a muddy mess. It's been the first time with a 3 day stretch of no rain so I took the opportunity to feed them the worm piss I finally got. I tried a cheap attempt at making a tea by adding 1 cup molasses and combined 1 gallon piss to 3 gallons of water. Then I even added a air stone from an old fish tank. I know there's 1 term that states this but I've been smoking heavily this morning. I've heard and seen you guy using this method and figured it's a lot cheaper to feed all my plants outside this way. Specially since the worm piss was a gift.lol Weird day when you happy about being given a gallon of worm piss. It's as bad as buying bags of sh?t and being excited when they are on sale while I drive buy LOTS of farms just to get to the store. Back on topic, my outside girls are needing some attention before they start to flower in about 30 days. I even broke down and fed for cal/mag.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guys.. Gonna upload a bit of whats happening. This is the bare raw i work to much to give my girls what they want  Got 11 Lemon Skunk Clones going in the aero rooter. But just found out the timer for the pump has malfunctioned they could have been without watering for days and they look like sadness :/ Damn work. Got 2 hours of sleep thursday to friday, then at it again. I gotta find something else. Well

¨Hash Pill

PsychoFruit Auto

Super Cheese Auto

Ultra Lemon Haze Auto Just not autoing so this i guess is going with the 12/12 

Snowcap

Lemon Skunk Clone #2 Crazy looking  Kept the flowering parts just to mess with the enemy´s head!  (Dont no who the enemy is atm)

Lemon Skunk Clone #1 Mother of 11 now in the scrogbox for future lemon dank 

Gonna order some new foods and carbon filter for the 12/12 Lemon Skunk aint no smelling joke.
Oh yeah i went to the doctor with my knee friday. Im now on pain relief and should rest for a long period. Worst thing is it is getting fucked from the vibrations of the machine im standing on 8-18 hours a day. One more week and its two weeks vacation, wohoo damn i cant wait.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

Day 43~ 12/12 for the flowering girls. 

MVK, pistils starting to recede and calyxes starting to swell... Looking and smelling good.










The other cab.






Blue Pit






Space Bubble.... A kinda sorta canopy shot?.?.?...





I can feel the swelling approaching


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome! Im such a sloob. My grow room is so dirty atm it should be thrown away. Women up and clean damnit


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2013)

Uh, sexual harassment lol. Men can clean too haha. Hope the knee feels alright bud. Enjoy the vacation. And good luck foiling the enemy. 

Love that plant whodat. Even if the smoke sucks (which it wont) it's just a beautiful thing surrounding that light and trained all nice. Nice work. You should be proud.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey whodat u say what's up with bad ass ballast there made by advanced crap nutrients just another way for them to make a buck


----------



## puntagordared (Jul 13, 2013)

while I hate to admit it but I couldn't find a consensus on the best 600 watt HPS for flowering. sure would appreciate some help from u pros. Thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm well satisfied with the results from the Digilux bulbs. ................ ......................... cof


----------



## puntagordared (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank You Curious Old Fart, I'm there myself (66) Take Care


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 13, 2013)

dude leaf haters love when your down, wave of grass hoppers came threw, now its the caterpillars. got to stay vigilant. wish I had my camara still, I see some interesting things in my back yard, snakes lizards, skinks.. no not skanks but skinks, be hives, frogs... my dead goldsfish that I just killed yesterday cause I left the hose running into the pond. damnit. [youtube]cCbDjLJFDug[/youtube]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 13, 2013)

Fuckin hate grasshoppers they eat the top shoots of the plants


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 13, 2013)

Man I've had an interesting Sat. but a good one. Found out a friend has been working for 2 weeks at the hydro shop in the city. Means good discounts and good to see a friend with a job he loves. My hillbilly friend that I've mentioned before about some real bad plants stopped by with more worm piss. He also told me he bought a 400 and a 1000 watt ballast w/bulbs and a 4X8 tent from a friend. I told him I'd help him out with clones and etc.. to get him started right. This way I can help him while also helping myself with more room for different strains a win win for both. 

Whodat those plants look extremely nice. I can smell the goodness thru the comp.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2013)

My backyard garden has been exploding, and I have noticed that
the amount of life in that area has increased in general. I made
a Ladybug bivouac. I have seen all manner of insect, and the birds
already loved our fountain/birdbath and are now helping with the bugs.

I have also seen a troop of lizard move in as well.

I have managed to avoid the poisons so far, but will likely hit it with
Fertalome at least once. It is good stuff and will be used at dusk when
the bees are all home for the night.

I have been using hempy buckets for the larger plants.

Crookneck Squash:


Zucchinis:



Tomatoes:


Cucumber:


Cantaloupe:


Mint:


Peppermint:


Watermelon:


Honeydew melon:


Pumpkin:


An outdoor mushroom bed, with a Tigger melon, a Lettuce, and an Onion stuck into it:


Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

Plus rep on those veggies man!!! super sweet!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Who!

I had to do something with all this growing energy and only one tent. :0)

JD


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice gardens All 

though I would be seeing some pics from COF sometime.... did I miss em?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Nice gardens All
> 
> though I would be seeing some pics from COF sometime.... did I miss em?


No. Hasn't been the best day mechanically and there are no photo skills at present.

 cof


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

haha cof.....i can relate to that, there's days where the fire just isn't there so i drift towards something i can get passionate about, sometimes i just keep drifting


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2013)

I went into the bloom room to take pics and ended up harvesting four plants....3 Dogs and a casey jones. .......................... cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I went into the bloom room to take pics and ended up harvesting four plants....3 Dogs and casey jones. .......................... cof



I wish that happened to me


----------



## zibra (Jul 14, 2013)

Jigfresh and doobiebrother whats up fellows! It was 2 years ago that I held my first guitar and it was your encouragement and inspiration that pushed me to learn music....since then I've been playing nonstop. It was difficult and frustrating at times, it was like learning to ride a bicycle for the first time lol but with Gods help, today I can hold a note or 2 and play with some real musicians. I hope I can jam with you 2 some day
Love u brothas
Z


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

zibra said:


> Jigfresh and doobiebrother whats up fellows! It was 2 years ago that I held my first guitar and it was your encouragement and inspiration that pushed me to learn music....since then I've been playing nonstop. It was difficult and frustrating at times, it was like learning to ride a bicycle for the first time lol but with Gods help, today I can hold a note or 2 and play with some real musicians. I hope I can jam with you 2 some day





zibra said:


> Love u brothas
> Z



AWESOME!!!
Always amazes me when people start such difficult & esoteric things as learning how to play an instrument.
I'm glad you stuck with it: the world can always use more music!

I'm still open to participating in online collaborations. 

What styles of music are you gronking on most?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Can I join? I got two spoons, a wash board, and a cow bell. DST has the triangle.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Can I join? I got two spoons, a wash board, and a cow bell. DST has the triangle.


Lol, definitely LA instruments. I'll join in i got Pots n pans but imma need your spoon.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 14, 2013)

Cof- man you gotta love when that happens. LOL I am way way off from anything. I "stalled" due to some lighting issues and not paying close enough attention. I know better. Trying to get it going. Pluss I guess it doesnt help that I started a new project. It is also slow going. LOL At least this one is supposed to be at first. 
Man guys everything is looking awesome in the 600.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

After we finally have a house and I have a workspace in the garage, I'm building myself a badass electric Diddley Bo.
Get into some nasty ass Delta Blues....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2013)

zibra said:


> Jigfresh and doobiebrother whats up fellows! It was 2 years ago that I held my first guitar and it was your encouragement and inspiration that pushed me to learn music....since then I've been playing nonstop. It was difficult and frustrating at times, it was like learning to ride a bicycle for the first time lol but with Gods help, today I can hold a note or 2 and play with some real musicians. I hope I can jam with you 2 some day
> Love u brothas
> Z


This makes me so happy.  All I could ever want in life is to bring happiness to the people I love. I'm so glad I could be a part in you finding music that I'm sure makes all he ones you love happy. 

And I don't know if you saw, but I'm going to have a baby in the next month! Really excited about that.


----------



## zibra (Jul 14, 2013)

I really enjoy playing blues more like ummmm, BB king and eric clapton style lol....


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

wow....music, growing, babies, love.....the 600 has it all


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a cool one:

[video=youtube_share;e8EOf50vVwE]http://youtu.be/e8EOf50vVwE[/video]


----------



## zibra (Jul 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> This makes me so happy.  All I could ever want in life is to bring happiness to the people I love. I'm so glad I could be a part in you finding music that I'm sure makes all he ones you love happy.
> 
> And I don't know if you saw, but I'm going to have a baby in the next month! Really excited about that.


Congrats man, you are going to be a dad! I'm stoked! Boy or girl? Hahahahaha, GET A LOT of SLEEP LoL, you are going to need it lol....and yeah brotha I'm so grateful to you and doob, I will never ever forget you 2...my 2 year old son is attached to the guitar too, lol 
love u brotha and congrats


----------



## zibra (Jul 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> wow....music, growing, babies, love.....the 600 has it all


LOL.....indeed!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2013)

She's a girl. We're going to call her Hannah. I can't wait to meet her. And I often think of you when thinking about being a father. I'm not sure why but you are wrapped up with me being a dad in my head. I almost feel like you have helped things come about. It sounds weird saying, but thanks.  You have more than returned the favor.


----------



## zibra (Jul 14, 2013)

Amazing video lol.....so much talent in this world


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Can I join? I got two spoons, a wash board, and a cow bell. DST has the triangle.


...and I will be the "more cow-bell":
[video=youtube;BjsUf_oIgp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjsUf_oIgp0[/video]

JD

P.S. I have always wanted to pick up the harp, and have
a few, but am still just fooling around with my Hoehner Special 20. :0)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a niece back in Alaska named Hannah.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> She's a girl. We're going to call her Hannah.


Ahhh...Congrats Poppa.

JD


----------



## zibra (Jul 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> She's a girl. We're going to call her Hannah. I can't wait to meet her. And I often think of you when thinking about being a father. I'm not sure why but you are wrapped up with me being a dad in my head. I almost feel like you have helped things come about. It sounds weird saying, but thanks.  You have more than returned the favor.


Oh wow double congrats, that is a beautiful name! you are officially a rich man for life....I have a 4 yr old daughter and she is handful just like her mom, LOL...


----------



## zibra (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm so stoked to talk about guitars, lol....check this out after I got an idea what the hell I use doing, I got a Gibson LP Studio. The tone wasn't my type so I changed the pickups to 57 classic & classic plus and it sounds much better now.....my next 2 guitars that I really really want is the es-175 and a strat LoL....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

I love those f-body guitars.
Shoot, they all sound great!
But it always amazes me at the different tone each model makes, and then all the variations within any particular model from guitar to guitar.

If you've got half a mil you could buy this one:

[youtube]CzJ81C39S68[/youtube]
[youtube]S70IaeR0l0M[/youtube]
[youtube]SDXoJFii1RU[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, the wife & I are headed out to look at the available properties where we video'd last week.
The broker is trying to steer us to a different lot, but before my meeting with him tomorrow I want to look at it so I'll know more about it.
Bringing a tape measure too, as he didn't seem to know which lot was what when we first talked, even though I found the County plat map that showed each lot along with the lot#.
The lot we looked at & video'd is the one we want, so he's going to have to have a drastically reduced price on the other one if he wants to keep our attention on it, as the (hazy) MLS listing he wrote for it has no info as to which lot they are advertising.
Which is something I'll be sure and point out to him.
No excuses for not including the lot# in the listing so that people will know what price is for which lot.
I've been a delivery man in several states for about 10 years of my life, 7 of which were here where we currently live, so I consider myself an expert on finding addresses, even if they're unmarked, and the lot we were looking at is not the one he was thinking about when we talked on the phone.
Anyways, talk with y'all later!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Guys calling all outdoor growers. There is a memeber having issues in another thread. He is an outdoor grower. I helped him as much as I could but I think you cats that grow outside could do better than me. I have no experience with outdoor yet. Here is the link if you guru's would mind. https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/150004-plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-solutions-194.html. His/her name is Boobie. Thanks guys.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2013)

Outdoor 600 watt Sun-Love...

View attachment 2736403View attachment 2736404
Some Predator on Predator pr*0*n
View attachment 2736405

I am not a pro at outdoor since its my 2nd attempt but I will check out Bobby's thread and see if I can help!

Have a great weekend all, I am taking my kids to see Pacific Rim today!

Peace
FM


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 14, 2013)

FMILY and whodat, thanks guys. This is why I keep coming here. You cats who know what you are doing and willing to help. Hats off to the 600.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> FMILY and whodat, thanks guys. This is why I keep coming here. You cats who know what you are doing and willing to help. Hats off to the 600.


whodat def knows his shit outside! just look at his veggies and fruits!!!


----------



## past times (Jul 14, 2013)

Was uploading a bunch of old photos and came across these. Thought they were cool. I think it was mazar.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2013)

still no photographic skills, but here's some pics of finished Dog    ...................................casey jones ....................... .........................cof


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

who needs camera skills when the subject is so beautiful? nice


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

So frosty!
Looks like they've been in the freezer!
Nice job!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a blast from the recent past for those old enough to remember:

[video=youtube_share;lDWmd_vTQbc]http://youtu.be/lDWmd_vTQbc[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> still no photographic skills, but here's some pics of finished Dog    ...................................casey jones ....................... .........................cof



YUM YUM  looks great!


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 14, 2013)

COF man All i can say is Beautiful.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I made it. Had to break down my cabinet so my girls are in a closet. Be back tomorrow to catch up and post some pics. I know I have been saying that ,but I'm taking the day off.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/692928-club-600-summer-competition-picture.html#post9337890

peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2013)

How are they going to deal with extracts? ..................................................





AP Photo: Elaine Thompson
Jim Andersen, left, displays butane hash oil to Mike Steenhout, comptroller of the Washington State Liquor Control Board.




8 hr ago By Gene Johnson of Associated Press share
48

tweet


email



As some states make marijuana legal, they're forced to grapple with regulating hash and other stronger, more concentrated forms of the drug.
Jim Andersen, left, displays butane hash oil to Mike Steenhout, comptroller of the Washington State Liquor Control Board.

SEATTLE  Jim Andersen has a 40-year history with hashish, the concentrated cannabis sometimes referred to as the cognac of the marijuana world.
When he served in the Air Force in Southeast Asia, he said he smuggled it home in his boots. When he was in grad school in California, he made it with a centrifuge in a lab after hours.
So when Washington was on the verge of legalizing the sale of taxed pot last fall, Andersen decided to move back to his home state and turn his hobby into a full-time, legitimate paycheck  a business that would supply state-licensed, recreational marijuana stores with high-quality hash oil.
"Every major culture that has marijuana associated with it has hash associated with it as well," said Andersen, whose company, XTracted, already has two Seattle locations serving medical marijuana dispensaries. He said his business would help prevent such pot extracts from ending up on the black market.
Substance-abuse experts are concerned that such increasingly popular, extremely potent and potentially dangerous pot extracts will be sold and that state regulators' interpretation of the recreational marijuana law will allow people to buy vastly more hash than they need for personal use.
That, they fear, will increase the chances that some of it will end up in the black market out of state.
"It's a concern not just for our kids, but for kids in neighboring states as well," said Derek Franklin, president of Washington Association for Substance Abuse and Violence Prevention.
*Related: Baby boomers want marijuana legalized in increasing numbers*
The legal-weed law, passed by voters last fall, allows adults over 21 to possess up to an ounce of dried pot, 16 ounces of pot-infused solids such as brownies or 72 ounces of infused liquids such as soda. When the state-licensed stores open sometime early next year, that's how much people will be allowed to buy.
The law precluded the sale of pure hash and hash oil but didn't specifically address concentrated-marijuana sales. That has led to a conversation about hash's place in the new legal-pot world.
The regulators at the Washington State Liquor Control Board, who are charged with overseeing the creation of the new legal-pot industry, issued draft rules this month saying hash and hash oil can be used in "marijuana-infused products"  even if the product that's being infused is just a drop of olive oil or glycerin, for example.
In effect, the stores can get around the ban on hash or hash-oil sales by simply adding a minuscule amount of some other substance to what is otherwise nearly pure THC, the primary high-inducing compound in cannabis.
Hash oils can sell for $40, $60 or more per gram, depending on quality  meaning more tax revenue for the state. If such extracts are considered a "marijuana-infused product," people would be allowed to buy up to 16 ounces of oils in solid form, or 72 ounces in liquid form. Such transactions could run tens of thousands of dollars.
"When we set the 72-ounce limit, we were thinking about marijuana juice or tea, not a high-potency extract like that," said Alison Holcomb, the Seattle lawyer who primarily drafted Washington's law.
Holcomb said it will be up to state lawmakers to adopt new ceilings on marijuana concentrate sales early next year  before the state-licensed stores open for business. The Legislature also could tweak the law to allow for sales of pure hash and hash oil  something hash makers would like to see.
They say if they have to adulterate their product with even a drop of olive oil or glycerin, customers might instead turn to medical dispensaries or the black market.
In Colorado, which also legalized recreational pot last fall, stores will be allowed to sell hash and hash oils.
"Our goal is to replace marijuana prohibition with a system in which marijuana is regulated and taxed similarly to alcohol," said Mason Tvert, who led Colorado's legalization campaign. "Some marijuana consumers choose to use more potent forms of marijuana, just as some alcohol consumers prefer a martini or glass of scotch over a beer."
The term "hash" covers a variety of marijuana preparations but is generally the compression or concentration of cannabis resin rich in THC.
The preparations can involve anything from the simple shaking of the resin off the plant and pressing it into bricks to the use of stainless steel, closed-loop extraction systems that cost tens of thousands of dollars, use butane or carbon dioxide as a solvent and turn out oil that is more than 90 percent THC.
Drug-abuse prevention advocates argue the proliferation of extracts also has coincided with a dramatic rise in marijuana-related emergency-room visits, often for severe panic attacks. According federal figures, there was a 62 percent jump in marijuana-related emergency-room visits nationally from 2004 to 2011  from 281,000 to 455,000.
There also have been explosions as home chemists try to make hash with sometimes dangerous solvents.
Hash oils, which already are sold at medical-marijuana dispensaries around the country, can be taken by medicine droppers in liquid form or by vaporization in the solid forms known as shatter, glass, budder or wax. By means of a metal wand, users place a "dab" about the size of a grain of rice on a glowing-hot metal stem of a pipe and inhale the resulting cloud, which delivers a powerful, nearly instantaneous high.
Andersen said many users prefer it because it gives a "cleaner" high: No plant material is burned, and people know right away what the effect is  rather than waiting an hour or more for a pot-laced brownie or other edible to kick in.
"Dabbing" has become ever more popular over the past decade; a recent festival in Denver was devoted to it. Ralph Morgan, owner of OrganaLabs in Denver, with two medical-marijuana dispensaries, said hash and other concentrates now make up nearly a third of his business.
"This is the way the industry is going," he said. ....................... ........................................cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I got some reading to do but had to post this veggie garden update,,,


shameless 







I hope most of the pics can speak for themselves,,, if youve been following closely.



Did I mention I love NOFX? 



[video=youtube;mKHRHz1Pj1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHRHz1Pj1k[/video]




























































So I never put a herbs and shit patch in this spot (tall grass) and this is where my fall lima bean spot is going to be, I love lima beans. (these are the bush variety) 
The two empty beds at the upper right corner are going to be irish potato towers, and the next two beds will be one sweet pie pumpkins and more butternut squash,,, the BnS << lol butternut squash, will actually be in a tower. I will also have two more towers of cantaloupe that are not in the pictured area, but close. These tower ideas are only days old so much more to figure out for sure, but once Iv decided something is going to happen well its going to happen fsm willing. 













Thanks for stopping by everyone.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

BUMP

IF YOU DONT MIND (WICH YOU DONT) I WILL BE BUBMPING THIS FORM TIME TO TIME........ oops CAPS sorry 




DST said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/692928-club-600-summer-competition-picture.html#post9337890
> 
> peace, DST


----------



## supchaka (Jul 14, 2013)

So how do you get the big maters out of the screen?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I aint thought of that yet  hehe, I guess Im fuked!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2013)

I ended up removing some of the verticle wires. Remember to file the sharp edges. Next year I will use the 4" X 6" fencing..............cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I ended up removing some of the verticle wires. Remember to file the sharp edges. Next year I will use the 4" X 6" fencing..............cof



Thats what I planned on doing when the time comes, thanks for the safety reminder COF  we should call you WOF! (wise old fart) 

Im munching on some dehydrated crookneck squash chips made last night dipping in canned salsa made last year,,,,,, fuck me this shit is so good I could cry... 
I had some sobby shit posted but this came on and it says more than I could..... You could say Im vine ripened at a young age,.
[video=youtube;9Jz706sJMjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jz706sJMjg[/video]


If you cant feel that your not alive.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 14, 2013)

Purple Cookie Monster chopped the other day. Should be about 78 grams off the one plant dry.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 15, 2013)

Morning fellas. Called in sick today with my knee. That asshole of a boss i have just groooaned and hung up on me  He used to be a good friend but then we went on different paths of enjoyment. Hes a everyday pillpopper with the white in the nose, dancing on mdma to an extreme that he needs to be at work otherwise he cant control that shit. Even at work he needs the coke to keep him going. Well i waked n baked real good after i called in sick and dont really now where im going with this  Good day to you all!

Edit: Congratz Jhod Damn you make me wanna try some cookies and im a cake guy


----------



## Javadog (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazing garden W. I wish that I had that space.

I had to look up Potato Towers, but I am sure that I will try one.
It is a great idea.

Thanks for sharing.

JD

P.S. And Beautiful nugs J!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> She's a girl. We're going to call her Hannah. I can't wait to meet her. And I often think of you when thinking about being a father. I'm not sure why but you are wrapped up with me being a dad in my head. I almost feel like you have helped things come about. It sounds weird saying, but thanks.  You have more than returned the favor.


Congrats to you and your family, there are no words to explain the feeling of being a Father! 

Peace
FM


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2013)

well empty'd veg room, asbestos check coming this morning... also my little cloner is awesome will get pics of them when i set the veg room back up once they been and gone the day..... 3 every 3 weeks is a bit to much work for me so i think im going 6 or 9 every 8 weeks and do a few clones for the boys in me veg room


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

I am faced with similar net problems with my tomatoes, luckily I used just tomato metting which is easy to snip with scissors. Whodat, the "patch" looks amazing my man!!!!

Jhod, purple luvleeeeeeness right there bru!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ooo, do i have some epic toke spotS!!! gonna hit up the new competition thread :]

anyone hungry?







new $6 humidity dome! :]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2013)

thats a tall ass humidome man.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

get yer domes oooooot! or should I say kennels! woof.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2013)

who let the dogs out!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

budolskie said:


> who let the dogs out!!!!


Momma DOG, that's who!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

Beast ........


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

beast is correct, i reckon you could sit on that dog mum and it would take your weight, not that you would want to like. gotta love the dog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

been some cracking pics last few days 600. was a competition decided? i've been bbq'ing most of the weekend. myself and meat hah


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

pics of your fav smoke spot with a twist, dst already started a thread but i don't know how to link properly so i will leave one of the more tech savvy to show you.


hope you enjoyed yer meat, i know you didn't have your two veg did you.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 15, 2013)

I tried to send the link but it woulednt let me it the "want to leave this page? think popped up and I was no no and tried again so I said ok ill leave the page fuck it to see what it was and it was something that wanted me to do a "captia" or some shit and then had a n option to leave a msg for the site owner.. said it secutity by Cloudfare or some shit


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 15, 2013)

somethings up with my roll it up


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 15, 2013)

Club 600 Summer Competition - Picture of your favourite Toke Spot


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy b-day to one of the greatest painters to walk the face of the earth:

Rembrandt van Rijn!!!


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah it's a shame the guy who live in holland didn't beat you to it haha. i miss art that looks like what it is supposed to be. i can appreciate the man took his time and dedicated his life to doing something that your average mortal can't.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2013)

well veggy update 
1st and 2nd pics my sweet n sour gona take 10 cuts off her for my cloner
3rd, 4th and 5th is my cloner and the clones that have been in exactly 14 days today
6th is my 6 dogs 
7th is my dippy ellsy
8th is my p killer
9th my scout sniper 
10th cherry cheese and smelly berry


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

The painters I draw my inspiration from are (in no particular order):
*and many hundreds of others, these are just some of my favs

the painters of Lascaux






Michaelangelo






Rembrandt






Caravaggio






Bosch






Sydney Lawrence






Frank Frazetta






and Bob Ross


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally finished the vid showing the replacement of the variator of the CVT (Constant Velocity Transmission) on my scooter:

[video=youtube_share;jI19OKiXZoU]http://youtu.be/jI19OKiXZoU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> pics of your fav smoke spot with a twist, dst already started a thread but i don't know how to link properly so i will leave one of the more tech savvy to show you.
> hope you enjoyed yer meat, i know you didn't have your two veg did you.


lol i think i even read that last week, my bad. and No, no veg was consumed lol, good bbq's don't require veg imo 


dababydroman said:


> Club 600 Summer Competition - Picture of your favourite Toke Spot


cheers droman!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2013)

I missed some good pics yesterday. I've finally finished my master bath this morning. I'm just waiting on the Gf to wake up so I can start up the compresser and put up the trim 15mins. This makes for the last major project of my house. Just a couple small projects outside and backfilling. My temp. C.O. runs out in nov. I'm planning on calling the building inspecter the last day so I can harvest my outside stuff. Here's some pics of my bathroom. It was just a open space 2 months ago. I had beg. pics but lost them when hard drive crashed.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jimmer6577 again.


I lold at rob ross  thanks for posting all that art doobie! I dont see whodat in there though? *


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice work Jimmer!!

I cycled through Rembrantplien today, does that count?, and was fairly close to Rembranthuis! Funny, a lot of his work was actually done by his students from what I understand. But a master no doubt!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

That kinda confuses me... "his work" when someone else did it  I mean I can understand sculptures and shit that needs a team of people and one is leading the design,, but a painting?


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

Rembrant taught loads of young artists to paint, a lot of the work they copied of his was then signed be Rembrandt. Rembrandt was by all accounts a bit of a buffoon when it came to finances or investments, and lived over his means, even for a wealthy person, in fact I think he actually went brankrupt and lost Rembranthuis before he passed (I may be wrong).



whodatnation said:


> That kinda confuses me... "his work" when someone else did it  I mean I can understand sculptures and shit that needs a team of people and one is leading the design,, but a painting?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 15, 2013)

back in his time guilds were very powerful, they had a very well established structure of power and political favor. the DeMedici family is a good example of that power rising from and upheld by the craft guilds.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 15, 2013)

Skills were guarded closely.

The internet would have done them good. :0)

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 15, 2013)

Well my boveda 62% packs will be here today let's c how the perform .....


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 15, 2013)

4 days to go and I'll be harvesting this cheezy room..

[video=youtube;2nIxnqrmx3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nIxnqrmx3U[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

J'aime de fromage!!!

[video=youtube_share;Gx5_0t-4MVg]http://youtu.be/Gx5_0t-4MVg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, well, well, well, well!

Just got back from a meeting with the real estate broker and the home builder to discuss the possibility of getting into a newly built home in that (ritzy) subdivision, and things are looking mucho brighter now!


The builder assures me he can build a 1,300-sq.ft. ranch-style home with a 2-car garage that would be well withing our budget, and he said he might even be able to get a couple of upgrades added gratis.

He's going to have one his designers get on the computer and do a CAD rendering of what it will look like and how it will sit on the land so that the broker can take it to the property owners (who are also the developers and financiers) to see if they will approve such a "small" and less expensive home to be built there. 
There are currently only 5 other houses in the 30 lot subdivision, and they are all valued at $300,000 or more (5,000-sq.ft. McMansions), but he's fairly confident he can get the sellers to approve it if he has a nice rendering to show them how it will fit into the subdivision.

The home builder says once that is approved, he'll discuss with us what our interior needs are and then bring in an affordable architect he works with to draw up floor plans to submit for final approval to the State of Oregon building commmission.
And he says he can duct in central AC for less than $1,000 (less the cost of the cooler unit), and will let us decide how we want everything to be inside the house (rooms, bathrooms, kitchen, etc) to suit us (an actual custom home).

And, the sellers are financing the property sales and the home construction, so it would be treated as a Conventional Home Loan, rather than two separate loans (one for the land, and one to finance the construction) for a new home construction which will save a couple thousand on extra closing costs, and there will be no worry of defaulting if the home isn't done in 90 days.
I let him know about the wife being a vegetarian and how we need the house positioned on the lot so that the main yard area is big enough to have a decent garden with lots of sunlight (eventually going to build a greenhouse for cannabis, too  ).
Things are looking VERY promising for it to actually happen (I hope to FSM I don't jinx it all again by writing this update to you all: every time I flap my fingers to let others know what's going on, something always puts the kibosh on it).
Fingers are are now crossed like a twistex around the opening of a sandwich bag full of PBJ goodness.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck doobs fingers crossed.also


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks m2m!
We'll need all the crossed fingers we can get 

Here is a view of the land from across the street:







And it is literally on the edge of farm country on the southern outskirts of town: everything to the left of this is nothing but 40+ acre farms & vineyards. 
Damn, I hope this works out...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazing bathroom Jimmer. Really good work. That's A LOT of tiles.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck Doobiebrother. Well I've been busy with my outside girls. They are finally looking better after all the rain. I've had a heck of a time with the bugs. Organic pestiides are a pain when it rains for 10 hours a day and you have to apply after every rain. Well my plants are finally coming back around. Here's some pics of the good, the bad, and the ugly in no particular order. There is jack herer, kalashnikova, liberty haze, big bud, silver berry, hindu cush.


----------



## Reloader (Jul 15, 2013)

This is one plant in a 15 gal pot under a 600 hps eye hortilux.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

One of the cooler R/C car vids I've seen, and it's jamming Public Enemy.
Only thing it's missing is some tig ol' bittie's and a handful of dank spliffs.


[video=youtube_share;zcuzuWo6d7o]http://youtu.be/zcuzuWo6d7o[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 15, 2013)

I use to race 1/8 th scale buggy for premiere hobbys thinking about going back to tenth scale 2wd buggy and short course truck indoors again
Edit ....if anyone needs any rc work done let me know from micro to 1/5 th scale


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I use to race 1/8 th scale buggy for premiere hobbys thinking about going back to tenth scale 2wd buggy and short course truck indoors again
> Edit ....if anyone needs any rc work done let me know from micro to 1/5 th scale


That's cool. I remember going to the hobby shop and seeing the tracks for that. Last year at the monster trucks they had several races with rc monster trucks. I have a cheap one I chase my dog around the house with.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been out of the R/C scene since I got married 
One of these days....

Man, I haven't done any reading up on them, but those brushless motors seems to rock pretty hard.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've been out of the R/C scene since I got married
> One of these days....
> 
> Man, I haven't done any reading up on them, but those brushless motors seems to rock pretty hard.


 It's amazing the things we give up for the right woman. Mine keeps me so happy in her own little way that everything else is, well I can't put it into words.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 15, 2013)

This stuff is pretty sweet. They setup a camera on remote controlled helicopter, and then they have goggles, or a tablet and fly it while they watch it... [video=youtube;_VutvHoBapk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VutvHoBapk[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just because I need to get my post up to make whodats list.lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This stuff is pretty sweet. They setup a camera on remote controlled helicopter, and then they have goggles, or a tablet and fly it while they watch it... [video=youtube;_VutvHoBapk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VutvHoBapk[/video]


Way cool vid!
Love Bryce Canyon area.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This stuff is pretty sweet. They setup a camera on remote controlled helicopter, and then they have goggles, or a tablet and fly it while they watch it... [video=youtube;_VutvHoBapk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VutvHoBapk[/video]


 Makes me wish I was there. I love when I go out west. The scenery is awesome. Nice video.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Way cool vid!
> Love Bryce Canyon area.


Cool I just showed my GF and she was trying to figure out where it was. She was a teacher on the Navajo reservation for years. So she was wondering where so you answered her question thank you.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've been out of the R/C scene since I got married
> One of these days....
> 
> Man, I haven't done any reading up on them, but those brushless motors seems to rock pretty hard.


Yes if u get the right brushless motor and right Lipo battery they will rock nitro rc all day long and there a lot smoother than the nitro. I raced a nitro on the 1/8 th scale and brushless modified short course havnt raced 2wd in awhile


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought I'd better post some seedling pR0n before I get kicked out of the club:
*the HPS makes them seem pale and the camera's white balance couldn't cope













Casey Jones






PBxOG


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 15, 2013)

Doobs u should have the contractor build a closet to ur needs then pop some vent holes in and some plants and rock it he wnt know he just thinks u wnt a specific closet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 15, 2013)

I made it today #1 is my pw#1 as a seedling and a group shot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 15, 2013)

seed porn
[video=youtube;RsfPFsN_z2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsfPFsN_z2U[/video]
pw#1 all grown up


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

Aint heard that in forever


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 15, 2013)

Howdy all....just got back to the forum....how is the old gang?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 15, 2013)

yea heard it on my ipod riding this weekend. shit it has been kind of a crazy one. was about to unload my cabinet with my shit in it and the door screwed shut. about then the chief of police pulls in. talked to him for a min and introduced my self. i am in a very small community and the cops are very cool i hear which is great. after he left we brought my cabinet in and it would not go through the door where it was going. i had to take it apart f!#@ing blew.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 15, 2013)

good night six
[video=youtube;H46hzpB5Njg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H46hzpB5Njg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

DaSmokinBear said:


> Howdy all....just got back to the forum....how is the old gang?


Hey buddy good to see you again. Welcome back. Got anything growing?


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking chilly as hell. Defiantly some frost. View attachment 2738224


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 15, 2013)

hey doobs you get my email?


----------



## budolskie (Jul 16, 2013)

well just took 10 sweet n sour clones for the cloner few pics here


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice one bud, update us on when the roots kick in!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 16, 2013)

will do m8 14 days exact the last ones and they have been the best and quickest i have ever done, shifting them on to invest in a pump with 4 outlets and 4 5" air stone disks to do more then 10 at a time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> hey doobs you get my email?


I just checked my Doobie_Brother69 address and nothing has shown up in there, and my inbox here on riu doesn't have a message either, so not sure what's going on, sorry.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's a little re-veg pR0n:
*Extrema


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> hey doobs you get my email?


I got your PM, and sent you an e-mail.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 16, 2013)

your root base is twerkin...doobs. I made some cheese surprise X extrema seeds and I sprouted 4.. the extrema male was the squattest branchiest male plant I ever seen. I also made c-99 X extrema got one female out side and that thing is going to be super frosty its nuts. DSt would be proud of my cheese surprise reveg bush also. Im tired of all talk n no pics man! I gues ima have to get out there with a lap top and get some pics cause thats all I got.. that things has been threw the works though! tough plant. its been alive for over a year.. from the low 40's to 100 degrees and from bein chopped to a few popcorn buds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds like a monster to go through all that!
Those are the best kinds 

I'm going to pull out the seedling tomorrow so I can snap a pic of the hybrid airpot.
The first one I made I didn't bother with circling the pot with rope and the weight of the soil pushed out the sides so it looks like a bag of dirt. 
The next two I did I added rope around the middle to keep it from spreading out as much and it works a bit better.
The next one I try I'm going to take my drill with a 2" hole cut saw to pop a bunch of holes around the pot to see if it helps the pot keep it's original shape after adding soil.

I'll let you know as soon as the faerie shows up and will post pics of the goodies he brought me. 
And thanks!


Well, off to bed for me. 
Shoulder is killing me. Calling my doctor next week to schedule an MRI to see what's actually going on, because the 12 ibuprofen ain't doing Jack Squatney except to mask the pain just enough to make me forget there's a bad problem, so I move it in the wrong way and the pain pretty much overwhelms me for about a minute or two.
Sucks getting old.
Like my pappy says: Gettin' old ain't for no sissies.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

hey guys. So staying home from work got me trying to make hash from my pure kush. This strain is funky, not for my taste. Before cure it was so bad i didnt even wanna taste it. The smell alone was enough to make me choke. But now after cure its alot more sweet on the nose. I still think it smells bad but alot of my homies thinks its good. Strange. But then i made hash out of it. AND DAMN seriously the most potent hash i have ever had. 2 bowls and i had to crash for two hours(Thats a new one for me) feeling like a zombie the rest of the day.
I used a garlic presser with 2 coins and a lighter to press it. Works wonderfull 
Still cant get over how strong it is.


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> hey guys. So staying home from work got me trying to make hash from my pure kush. This strain is funky, not for my taste. Before cure it was so bad i didnt even wanna taste it. The smell alone was enough to make me choke. But now after cure its alot more sweet on the nose. I still think it smells bad but alot of my homies thinks its good. Strange. But then i made hash out of it. AND DAMN seriously the most potent hash i have ever had. 2 bowls and i had to crash for two hours(Thats a new one for me) feeling like a zombie the rest of the day.
> I used a garlic presser with 2 coins and a lighter to press it. Works wonderfull
> Still cant get over how strong it is.


the garlic press with coins is quite a good idea, i usally end up twisting it in to the corner of a bag and sitting something heavy on it but that seems like a caveman idea compared to yours.

and i don't know if you have smoked kush before but most of them smell like shit to me, not a pleasant sweet smell like most skunk strains but it is an acquired taste. i loves me a kushy joint.


edit: shit that was my 421st post in the 600, didn't even get to smoke a joint before i did it


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

Havent tryed that many strains but i remember my first grow Violator Kush and it was a nice taste. Thx for the input. With that kicking high i think i might be a kush fan real soon


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey buddy good to see you again. Welcome back. Got anything growing?


Hey jig....yeah i got through spats of internet activity lol....i do have a few girls goin. Makin use of that au' natural sunshine.
got a sour tsunami(sour dieselxtsunami) and a blue dream both in 10g pots...got 3 chemdawg and 3 GSC and a rescued mother of DJ shorts blueberry in 3g pots...all happy and beautiful.

all in all....ima happy hippy
Smokey


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

Been making bubble this afternoon. Really I need to get a machine as it's such a ballache to make for me. I always end up getting phone calls, having to do stuff in between and after 3 hours I am just bored of it, lol.......plus I then have to wait for it to dry and cure good things comes to those who wait though I guess.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2013)

I just got done watching these a few days ago,,, if I had more trim to work with I would do it like this for sure. 

I found the vids very helpful, this dude obviously LOVES high quality hash and knows how to get er done!



[video=youtube;ActUTTHsGOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ActUTTHsGOM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2013)

Part two.


[video=youtube;RnkNgz6YzHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnkNgz6YzHM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

Im gonna watch that as soon as mother in-law leaves 
DST been meaning to her ya about the dam. Me and the girl is going to Amsterdam sometime next week. And i was wondering if you knew of some great place to visit? Does Breeders Boutique have a boutique?  Whats the greatest coffeshop?
Haha i just hope my knee aint bad nomore then.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

Working on a signature banner for my stuff over on totalruckus.com:


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

Did anyone notice the 100000 like damn i was like all over it and suddently it passed :/ Ill smoke a special anyway  Congratz to DST and people part of this special thread!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2013)

I had to listen to this.


[video=youtube;rpSrhQx_2oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpSrhQx_2oc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Did anyone notice the 100000 like damn i was like all over it and suddently it passed :/ Ill smoke a special anyway  Congratz to DST and people part of this special thread!


I missed that!
And it was on my post, too


----------



## Javadog (Jul 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I just got done watching these a few days ago,,, if I had more trim to work with I would do it like this for sure.
> 
> I found the vids very helpful, this dude obviously LOVES high quality hash and knows how to get er done!
> 
> ...


I wanted to confirm...he is using only three bags. The working bag, the 70, and what was the third?

Good stuff,

JD

P.S. I heard it later...the WB, the 70, and the 45

I have a wider range of bags....what are you all using?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a good thing jig & mohican (and the rest of us) don't build like this guy:

http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/showthread.php/146566-Build-to-Fail-Fail-to-Build.-What-is-this-I-don-t-even....

[youtube]6T_XXh1WaG0[/youtube]
[youtube]rKtxxZ8qB0A[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

Dude that's gross. It almost hurts my detail oriented self.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 16, 2013)

Whodat come visit me I will show u how to make hash i dnt press my shit tho


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude that's gross. It almost hurts my detail oriented self.


That's is some scary building, eh?
We used to do better & cleaner treehouse & clubhouse builds as 10-year olds swiping scrap lumber from a nearby lumberyard.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 16, 2013)

What's wrong with his building looks great u should hire him Doobs j/k I agree my almost 4 year old can build better than that dnt know what's worse the building or the fact its straight up on the ground


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2013)

Foundation? We dont need no stinking foundation! I didt watch the vids but the fact the he spelled construction wrong on top of doing EVERYTHING wrong was hilarious


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Foundation? We dont need no stinking foundation! I didt watch the vids but the fact the he spelled construction wrong on top of doing EVERYTHING wrong was hilarious


The OP was showing what his landlord is building for a shed.
The landlord is Korean, so the OP used a "K" instead of a "C".
And he said the ground is boggy & wet, and when you walk on it your feet sink down 3 or 4 inches into the wet soil.
Definitely not konfidence-inspiring.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 16, 2013)

i was just cringing thinking of the waste of good material...cringeing, cringe.......oh you know


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok I watched some over a late lunch,,,,, That thing wont stand long.


​


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 16, 2013)

bout to go get some buffalo wild wings. I also thought about a new food creation last night as I lay in my bed hungry. I'm going to make some pigs in a blanket, but the kicker will be me putting different fillings inside with the hotdog. Some jalapenos, onions, maybe chili, who [email protected][email protected]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, like james says: he bought enough lumber to almost build a small house, and in the end it's going to crumble down around whatever he stores in it.
I just hope he, or anyone else, isn't in it when it does fall apart.
I honestly have never seen something built so badly.
The tenant recording it should have pulled him aside to warn him instead of letting him continue.
Ah, well, if construction was easy, everybody would be doing it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2013)

whut a waste of trees


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

what is up six just got home about to get a shower and rebuild my cab[video=youtube;XmpvLoJ73Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmpvLoJ73Uo[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

I need that pop up blocker link if any of you have it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

just watched those videos!!! WTF !!! I have took dumps that look better than that crap. i was subbed out to build this round room, and no I am not in the pic.W !!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally alone!!! muahahahaha!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

Put your pants back on hornedfrog. 

nice room D81. Love the staircase.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 16, 2013)

Wake n bake


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't build them. they were ordered and I was hired for the room and to set them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

some other stuff I have done


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

Aren't we the little Bob the Builders in the 600 Love that wooden round room Dr.D81 My Grandad was a Pattern Maker in the Ship Yards, man he could do some impressive stuff with wood. My Gran still has pictures and all sorts of creative bits of furniture and odds and end he created with wood.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

Right on I love to make things and grow I don't let the grass grow under my feet to much. That is cool about your grandfather. Not surprising you living in the largest port in the world. I love it there the people make it.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

my Grandad never lived in The Netherlands, I am from Scotland, my Grandad worked in the docks in Leith, Communist card holder as well, lol. But it's interesting you mention people who live in Ports. Was watching a documentary last night about the cave in South Africa where they found the oldest remains of modern humans (they think all modern humans come from a group of around 600 people. The cave they found had around 10-20 people they said.) Well, what brought modern human about was basically living next to the coast. This gave them the right diet with the flora and fauna mixed with a fish diet. This enabled them to stop moving around the land so much, which then meant they were together as a group more, which subsequently brought about improved social skills which they believe is key to how we are today. Very interesting stuff!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

what made you go to adam? just the ganja, work, or just because it rocks


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2013)

I love building stuff - especially with the right tools 



I love eating even better!




Meatball Sandwich and Potato Chips









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 17, 2013)

cant wait for this weekend. Have a party to go to. I love party food.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

I worked for my self when I built that stuff, but talk about tools. this is where I work. only three people work here


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

I had the choice between the Dam or London after I graduated Uni. But at the time the girl I was with got a job transfer to the Dam so I decided not to be a b(w)anker and skipped the Square Mile in London and moved to the Dam. We only lasted 18 month together here and then we split. I decided to stay and make a go of it....ganja was always a big factor if I really admit it



Dr.D81 said:


> what made you go to adam? just the ganja, work, or just because it rocks


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing like a healthy dinner once in a while


Mohican said:


> I love building stuff - especially with the right tools
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

why do you think I was there for new year 2000. I had only been I Germany for two weeks. had to see it. As soon as I got there smoked some nl at the grass hopper and took a nap


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

I was also here for the 2000 New Year, among many others. Although I brought in the New Year looking at my stupid ex doing a piss inbetween two cars...ffs, her timing was never good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was in the square with the obelisk down from the train station, and do you think there could have been any more dope dealers there that weekend.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

That's "de Dam", or Dam Square as it's known. Always choca blocka there at the Bells. In fact the whole place is always choca blocka at New Year. Got to keep yer wits about you what with all the stoppids running around throwing fireworks at each other...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

sounds about right. I could not move it was so crowded, and I was so f'ed up I thought there was a riot. I was there for the Sinterklaas parade in 01 as well.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

Sinterklaas is fun. I really respect some cultures for not just adhering to ye old Xmas day routine. Here Sinterklaas is defo more important than Xmas I think.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

DST said:


> I was also here for the 2000 New Year, among many others. Although I brought in the New Year looking at my stupid ex doing a piss inbetween two cars...ffs, *her timing was never good.*




Bwhahahaha, classic. 




Hey Dr, I can smell that place clear as day


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2013)

Up-can pR0n:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

I must say that there is a deversed group of talented people amongst the 600. I'm amazed with all the different info and just general shiet that is posted. Not to mention learning more about the different cultures. For this I thank you guys.
Dr.D81 I agree there's nothing better than building and growing things with your own 2 hands. Very rewarding.

Dst I was watching house hunter international last night and the people where moving to the Damn. They showed some average apartments for like $4000 usd a month. Just out of curiosity is that in the high end, middle, or low end. I live in one of the most expensive state in the country for rent and just curios how we stand in the world.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

The 600 has mad diversity! Im also thankful for that, jimmer.




Well if you would have asked me "is spiderman good at basketball?" I would have to guess YES,,, and I would be right, apparently.

[video=youtube;m7D-67xqwYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=m7D-67xqwYE[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2013)

man need to post my blue pit clone and seed. these are doing great outdoors. so's the cj fuckers just taking off. hope these don't get ripped off.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The 600 has mad diversity! Im also thankful for that, jimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But can he jump?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2013)

also took 2 cuts from from nine strains to grow out as 3 mothers? will see which ones, make the finel cuts. or if they get taking. i got the strains. 

fuck sucks, i feel like i got someone watching my every move? but there in for a treat.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cali I feel you on the rips. When I gorilla grew on state land half would get ripped every year. Last year and this it's nice to feel safe on my own property even though I'm in a nonmed state. Thankfully up to 10 plants is a fine then up to like 25 is only a misd. hence the GF 25 limit outside. I didn't point out to her the 25 inside would count also. I only have 4 friends that even know how to get to my house for that reason. As you can see from some of my pics my property is very heavily surrounded by thorny prickery shiet so theres only about 4 reasonable acces spots. I've got these little sensors all over that peep in my house if even a bunny hops by. I have 5 Acres and you can't step on it with out my boxers hauling off to see but rippers can get creative!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

I normally don't get into the public nonsense that's going on like the George Zimmerman thing but today I was driving by a Cracker Barrel restaurant and there was 3 white guys out front protesting the name Cracker Barrel saying it's revers racism. I'd gotten a pic but my throw away phone's camara sucks. Just thought this was kinda funny.


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

the world is just fucked, bring on the anarchy already and lets be done with all this societal bullshit.

i hope this is just a joke jimmer


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 17, 2013)

Had to share this. My Lemon Skunk clone#2. I have done no topping it just grew this


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

a lot of clones will do that, it is mainly from seed that strains will only develop one main cola, even some seedlings manage to end up with multiple heads.

lemon skunk is an excellent strain to grow imo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> the world is just fucked, bring on the anarchy already and lets be done with all this societal bullshit.
> 
> i hope this is just a joke jimmer


I wish it was a joke. I do believe they where being smartasses to prove something. I totally agree about being done with this social b.s. Every group of people not just race groups but religion, sex, etc.. you get the point. I'm tired of every time something don't go there way trying to start social revolutions. We are suppose to be the land of the free but have so many laws restricting are true freedom because of all this with more to come. imo Now to go get baked and relax.


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

the only way we will stop bumping heads over our "differences" is if we are all the same, never going to happen and i wouldn't want it to, variety makes life interesting.

people just need to learn that things are gonna go for you and against you, never let anything knock you off your stride or it will only ever be you who loses out. especially never get bent out of shape by what people say, but some people just invite it upon themselves to be victims.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 17, 2013)

No doubt Lemon Skunk is my favorite so far. Luckily my first cloning succes was two Lemon Skunk flowering cuts  I could sell as much as i want i think. People is loving it.
I keep running in here when i should be out painting  Take a look at my lazy cow


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

i hope you weren't talking about your gf there! she looks rather fit lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 17, 2013)

Nah she aint a cow. She´s the DEVIL @ 47kg lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone I knew asked the people at Cracker Barrel to sit in the black section.  He was poking fun at the fact C.B. got found to have practiced sitting black folks in the back. They wanted to keep it a true 'cracker' barrel I guess. lol


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 17, 2013)

figured some pics of the girls were in order so here we go

Blue dream and Sour Tsunami


Chemdawgs and Girl Scouts


theses were all taken on the 9th...theyve come a lil ways since this


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2013)

The ladies sure do love natural sunlight 
I'm going to be getting one of those portable greenhouses when we finally get into another house to have half of my med grow outside and half inside.
The lot sizes are small-ish in this town, unless you're rich, so need to keep it on the semi-DL and away from prying eyes.

Or I can hire the master shed builder from the video earlier to erect an earthquake/tornado/flood/hurricane/nuke-proof greenhouse for me.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 17, 2013)

ha...that shed looked....i guess awesome works...yeah....awesomely horrid


----------



## james2500 (Jul 17, 2013)

nice dro.........


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

Doobie our seedlings are about the same age. Here's my BB gear 4 Dogs, 2 Black SS, 1 Casey Jones.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

4k is about 3k euro which is far more than most people pay. The average sized apartment here is 65-77metre squared (around 600-750 square foot I would guesstimate). Dependng on location in Amsterdam and if they are privately let or through a housing association then the rent in the centre will be around 1200+ euro/month ($1600), you can get better deals. But if you are dropping 3-4k euro then you would be renting something similar to what I have (a family home basically) with plenty room. With balcony and storage its around 170metre squared. Although I have not looked at rental prices recently, I don't think they have jumped that much.



jimmer6577 said:


> I must say that there is a deversed group of talented people amongst the 600. I'm amazed with all the different info and just general shiet that is posted. Not to mention learning more about the different cultures. For this I thank you guys.
> Dr.D81 I agree there's nothing better than building and growing things with your own 2 hands. Very rewarding.
> 
> Dst I was watching house hunter international last night and the people where moving to the Damn. They showed some average apartments for like $4000 usd a month. Just out of curiosity is that in the high end, middle, or low end. I live in one of the most expensive state in the country for rent and just curios how we stand in the world.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

So it's about what I figured, thanks. My GF watches that show regularly and I was wondering about the realness of it. I love seeing the other countries homes and locations. NYC is in my state enough said. Even 6 hours away we still pay for it in property taxes. But where I live is so pristine and untouched by man I'll pay the taxes. I even have a huge bald eagle reserve on the 2 lakes by my house. We even have to have a special septic system because of these to lakes are water supply for a big city a hour away.Peace and sorry to ramble just really hot here and sitting in front of the fan toking.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

Ramble away jimmer. I don't think I'm the only one who enjoys your chit chat.

Sounds like lovely country you live in. I've never been north of queens.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

When I moved up here as a teenager that's all I could think of was nyc. Then when we hit N.Y. for my first time I was in shock. Since then I've been working my way slowly to the hills. Then meeting my GF was the kicker when she asked me to move up here. I would like to live out west some time in the rockies or something. Someday I'll post some scenery pics of the area. Just a little cautious on giving any good location refrence points for anybody lurking for several reasons.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a little album of where I live. It's not the best pics but gives an idea. We are so lucky out here getting to grow freely and not worry about such things. It would be great to completely step out of the shadows. While I'm more open than a lot of you guys, in real life not many people know what I do and love with plants. It's a shame. People ask me what my passion is and I'll say 'gardening' and they say 'oh'. I wish I could say 'growing dank'.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/jigfresh-104636/albums/where-i-live-4873/

And just in case you guys weren't aware... the Ashes are going on. Woot!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jig For some reason your link isn't working. I thank I've seen them not sure. See it's just now I've gotten pretty secretive. I'm still very known at certain types of places for my past but not in a bad way. I use to work lots, festies, at one time I lived above a bar and sold whatever you'd possibly want. After years of the lifestyle I figured it's time to find a nice even keel. Because of the past is where the friends come from and most are still very much into things I keep my new life hidden and quiet as possible. And really starting to love the serenity in it all.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 17, 2013)

My last post some food porn 

Now time to get baked so I can sleep. I've got freshman orientation tomorrow. I almost feel like Rodney Dangerfield in back to school.lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2013)

Brokers...
sigh... spent an hour with the broker and the home builder (the OWNER of homebuilding company) on Monday, got steered towards a smaller lot than what we looked at (the one we want is $55k, couldn't get a straight answer when I asked how for the smaller lot we were being steered to, and was told by the homebuilder that he could build a 1300-sq.ft. home like we needed (there is a minimum home size set by the group of sellers) and he could keep it within our budget "No problem. 1300-sq.ft., single story, 2-car garage, and we might even be able to throw in a couple of upgrades for you for free.". 
The broker says he'll have to have a 3-D rendering of what the house will look like on the property so he can try and convince the sellers to "reduce the price of the lot to make it fit within our budget.", which I thought was weird, since the house the builder will build meets the minimum size requirement.
I told them how much we have in cash to apply towards down payments, permits & fees, and the maximum amount we were previously approved for through Chase for a home loan (a home valued at $160k), but that we wanted to keep $10k of our nestegg back to pay for appliances (about $4500) and have a few thousand left over for any home emergencies that might pop up over the next few years.
So I told them both several times that $150k is our maximum budget for the land and house.
Homebuilder says several times to me and to the broker that he can build the house and keep it in our budget, no problems.
So the wife calls the broker today to ask about the home loan's interest rate, because the broker said the sellers are handling the financing and the loan would be through the sellers and would be like a Conventional Home Loan or FHA loan.
The broker says no, the sellers aren't issuing the loan, what they're doing is building a home on the lot under contract with the buyer, and when the home is built we get our loan through our bank (Chase) to finish the deal.
And he says he steered us towards the smaller property because he thought it was the only one the sellers would possibly consider reducing the price of the land to make it fit in our budget.
Even though it will be in our budget to buy the lot we video'd if the builder can build a 1300-sq.ft. home on to keep it all in our $150k-ish budget whhich he assured both me and the broker that he can do it easily.
But the broker was telling my wife that he didn't think the sellers would go for a house smaller than 1300-sq.ft. being built on the lots.
Even though the builder told him several times he could easily build us a 1300-sq.ft. home on the lots and keep it in out budget.
So the wife told him to verify with the builder that he could do it, because if he can, there will be nothing stopping us from getting it done.
That would be $55k for the larger lot that we video'd, and between $85k and $90k for the building of the house, which the builder told both of us several times that he can do it.
Sigh... so I have no clue as to what's going on anymore.
The builder was very clear about it.
I was very clear about it.
But the broker must have been out to lunch during our meeting, because he had all the info wrong.
He asks the wife, "So, if I recall, you have $50k or $60k to put down?"
No, she tells him we have $40k in cash and would be using part of that as a 20% down payment so we can avoid paying the extra money on mortgage insurance.
The broker says most people only pay $12k to 15k down payment (20% down on a $150k home is $30k, which we have and are expecting to pay for a down).
Sigh again.
It seems like the builder and I were the only 2 of the 3 who were actually "there" at the meeting....
Not exactly konfidence inspiring.
Didn't I say something yesterday about how whenever I relate good news about something , the kibosh gets put on it? (seems to be my lot in life)
I probably should have kept my mouth shut again....
I hope this can get straightened out before it's too late.
I going to take a nap.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

I feel your frustration doobs. Try and think about something else for a while maybe, helps me in similar situations... And or find someone capable of doing their job.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

It sounds to me like they are steering you to someone building spec houses. If you can find a lot you like I would buy it get your contractor to build the house. Someone building speculative houses are doing it to mark it up before they sell. They will cheap out at every turn. Imo Getting him to build it with the bank and you would result in a better deal. Just my experience building and maintaining spec houses. Good luck.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 17, 2013)

bait n switch.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 17, 2013)

damn this heat wave needs to move its ass on out of here. Way too hot to be growing in this. I'm having trouble getting under low 90s right now.... Not good at all.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning folks, another hot ass night over here as well, tossing and turning like a wriggly thing...ah well, we love the sun really


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning folks, another hot ass night over here as well, tossing and turning like a wriggly thing...ah well, we love the sun really


What is hot to you?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning folks, another hot ass night over here as well, tossing and turning like a wriggly thing...ah well, we love the sun really


do you not run ac? must have for me, lol but leave my window open all night, um yeah.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

For me, hornedfrog heat is a climatisation thing. I grew up in Far East Asia for the first part of my life so extreme heat is manageable if I get use to it. But here anything over 26 celcius and it just gets uncomfortable and I am a crap sleeper so just end up tossing and turning. We can't do A/C because of my wifes eyes, they get fukked up dry as it is without aircon. She literally wouldn't be able to see shit the next day (she often sleeps with her eyes open). It's only occassionaly on holiday that I get to turn an A/C on...

Funnily enough, my grow room has been sitting steady at 28c so all good for the ladies.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Holy jesus I wish it was 79 degrees here.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

I just woke up. Its 9.30 and 28C. The girls are sleeping through the hottest period 9-15. But damn its gonna hit high 30 i think :/


----------



## budolskie (Jul 18, 2013)

fucking roasting man toking on the blue bongs, ordered sum air stone disks and a pump with 4 outlets to hook 4 little cloners up at once might go for the containers today sumtime if i can be arsed but been to check my babys in the flower room and put my dippy ellsy in there, i will get pics my 6 dogs tomorow im vegging these up all to go in together in few weeks


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2013)

someone say DOG?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone. About to go put in ten hours at work. Hope everyone is doing alright today.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just checked my whether for the week about 92f all week.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Same temps as we'll be getting through the end of the weekend here, too.

As for the house, I'm hoping the broker just had his mind stuck on golfing during the meeting. 
(he claims that's his addiction)
I'm not so much worried about the homebuilder.
His company specializes in highend custom homes, he's got an excellent reputation, and I've seen his finished homes elsewhere in town, and they are very nicely done.
I just get very frustrated when people take the time to stop what we're doing (the builder and myself) to have a meeting and one of the parties at the meeting doesn't bother paying attention to what is being discussed.
My main goal is to get my wife set up in a decent and affordable house in the event that I don't make it through my leukemia treatments (it's still 50/50).
So I've been expending all of what little energy I have to try and make it happen.
The sellers have this one homebuilder as their approved builder, so bringing in a different builder is a no-go.
I even called him (the broker) on that when he said they might not be able to do it all with our "small" budget, because the MLS listing and the huge subdivision sign going into the new neighborhood explicitly states: "We will build to suit, or bring in your own builder!".
I'm not giving up on this plot of land, or the homebuilder, until I'm sure it's not going to be possible to do it, but I've told the wife we need to keep looking and not rely on these people to make it happen.
It's all very frustrating, as we live in a city with strict urban growth boundaries due to being surrounded by larger & larger farmlands, which makes finding usable empty lots difficult and expensive ($500,000 per acre for bare land, undeveloped).
I'd rather we just bought the land & pay for the home build with 2 loans that we secure on our own, rather than have to get "approval" from the sellers to do it all under one loan.
If that were the case, we'd already be under way.
The sellers should have zero say in who builds the house. I'm not fond of a home being built on spec like this, though it will save us some hassle & money on closing costs.
All they have is the land and, like any place: money talks, bullshit walks. 
We have the money for down payments, and we have an excellent credit rating (780+) to make it happen. 
$55k for the larger plot of land is within our budget if the homebuilder can build the home for no more than $95k (which is more than enough to get it done).
Very frustrating, and disheartening to have a broker involved who's head isn't in the game.
I think we need to get our real estate agent directly involved to help us out as she is going to make money off this deal, so she needs to earn it, in my opinion, to help us communicate with the broker so there are no more mis-communications.
I, personally, have pretty well written this deal off.
Unless they get their asses wired to their heads and focus on the subject at hand.
We've been searching every day for over 5-months now for a home is the South end of town, with no luck (either too expensive for us, or too run down for the money being asked for homes in our price range, or geographically unfit for our long term needs).
I've been doing a one-man grid search of every neighborhood, driving around on my scooter looking for bare land for sale, and for homes that are for sale by owner (and not listed online through the MLS), and there is very little out there.
There are VERY few houses on the market this year in our price range, and almost all of them are in the north end of town where crime is higher and there is a large police presence because of it. I don't hate cops as individuals (until I know better), but I hate feeling like I'm under their thumb because of seeing them cruising all over as they arbitrarily enforce the laws.
In South Salem, seeing a cop is a rare thing. 
People are nicer here in the south-side, abide by the law (as much as we all abide  ), and are generally respectful of others.
Not so much in the North end of town.
And right now, I'm exhausted from my last bout of treatments, and am being forced to consider finding a supplier of herbs so I can sleep like a normal human, because it's going to be 3+ months before my little ones are harvested. Ran out on July 1st, which was my last day of chemo until my b-day at the end of September.
So a bit frazzled, to say the least.
Well, the wife has finally joined in to help get things on track, so that is a small & welcomed bit of help.
Now we just need to straighten out any errors caused by the broker not paying attention to find out if all this is actually going to happen.
With the stagnant home market, and even more stagnant new home build market, you'd think people would actually WANT some money coming in, but it seems to be the opposite.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

This is me these days:

[video=youtube_share;LoF_a0-7xVQ]http://youtu.be/LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

It is so freakin hot. So we took a trip to the doggy beach. Nice little beach area in a forrest. Not the best underground but perfect for the dogs with sticks everywhere


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

I'l bet your dogs were loving the water 
I'd be out in it up to my neck until I looked like a California Raisin 







Damn... now I want me a big ol' slice of pecan pie...


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

I could really go for some italian sorbet ice.Yummi freshness


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

I've got a gallon of sherbet in the freezer: a half-gallon each of orange and lime.
The breakfast of champions!


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh my god thats just evil  Ill have to get out and buy some now ! Along with some beez traps if that is possible. They are taking over my grow room and im kinda scared of them


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

Dizzle fourty eizzle twelve twizzle in the hizzle.

MVkizzle









[video=youtube;TefT3ttdmPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TefT3ttdmPo[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Page (1)600!!!!!!
Long may her banner fly!!!!!!!!


----------



## silasraven (Jul 18, 2013)

uhh dude, that fo shizzle shit burned out long time ago. go back to english class and pay attention.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Bad attitudes have NEVER been in style. 
Go harsh someone else's gig, brosephus.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Foshizzle.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

silasraven said:


> uhh dude, that fo shizzle shit burned out long time ago. go back to english class and pay attention.



lmao bro, yes I did stalk the last 10 posts youv made and they were ALL negative. I hope you find happiness sooner rather than later. I was just having fun, something you dont seem to know about .... And then I found this gem of yours...





silasraven said:


> i always thought hydro weed was grown full plant in water, like seedweed, and you broke open pods of ganja thats dank as fuck. i was 15 then in retrospect.



In retrospect when I was 15 I was growing lbs with 600s.



Heres another... Wow. If you ever get thrown in prison, I hope you think of this (though I would never wish prison upon any of us,,, we are in a war for our basic freedoms, the right for the pursuit of happiness)



silasraven said:


> legalization doesn't do much for any of us. the people flood markets with shitty weed, by shitty genetics. then you get these stoners who believe in utopia because the weed became so easy and its hate ashburry all over again.









edit: uh sorry folks, Iv been a bit stressed lately. When am I going to learn that there are better more cleaver entertaining ways of going about dealing with these kinds of people? Im too quick to defend myself over some dumb ass shit.





Shizzle, Im gonna go get hizzle... Whos with me?


[video=youtube;r7ObPFtGijw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7ObPFtGijw[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

And talk about somone needing to pay attention in English class:



_




Originally Posted by *silasraven* 
i always thought hydro weed was grown full plant in water, like seedweed, and you broke open pods of ganja thats dank as fuck. i was 15 then in retrospect.



_

​






We have peeps here where English is their 2nd, or 3rd, or 4th language who write better than you.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 18, 2013)

now thats some funny shizzle ma nizzle


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

79 more posts until my 420(0) post. 
So I better pick a song for a new bass cover vid.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

Hahaha ROFLMFAO  Please stop it hurts 
Do you have a shovel?
Cause i diig that ass! Id bone my old English teacher  That´s Foshizzle !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

In honour of the various heatwaves we are enjoying, and to all the teachers who made it "hard" to concentrate on our subjects:

[video=youtube_share;LetJHQ_V05o]http://youtu.be/LetJHQ_V05o[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lmao bro, yes I did stalk the last 10 posts youv made and they were ALL negative. I hope you find happiness sooner rather than later.


I checked it out too. It's just amazing how angry some people are. Do you think think that guy got in some shit at work yesterday and decided to take it out on RIU today? I mean, what crawls up peoples ass to just go thread to thread talking shit to anyone and everyone just for the sake of it? I find that crazier than loon balls who think they are Jesus. At least the delusional Jesi are attempting to be positive lol.

I may be a dick from time to time, but just walking around going out of your way to be a dick is something else.

Reminds me of the only NHL game I ever attended. I was walking around the big walkway, what do they call it, the promenade or whatever. I'm just looking around taking it all in and these two guys/ kids bump into me HARD, on purpose like. Almost knocked me down and they just keep walking like nothing happened. I turn to follow like I'm gonna do something. And I just watch them pick out guys walking alone and they go over and slam the shit out of them. Small guys of course, was funny to see them walk by a big guy. I was wondering if I should tackle them, or report them to security, but after about 15 people they slammed I just felt sad for them. What kind of grey souls must those dudes have to do that to people.

I feel sad for you silasraven. You must not have much love in your life. You should learn to behave and hang around here to learn how to be a little satisfied in life from people who know something about it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

Attention whores that's what they are


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey just noticed we are on page 1*600! *&#8203;That's if your on 40 posts per page, wich you should be!

Big ups 600!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Desperate cries for help.


[video=youtube_share;wDFPqZV-q7A]http://youtu.be/wDFPqZV-q7A[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

Dude I LOVE the older RUSH stuff! Especially their work from the 70-80s. So funny how the internets is (in a great way) Whenever I hear rush I now I always think of you, no matter what song it is, isn't that crazy!? Crazy cool


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Every Rush song I hear brings me back to 1982 when I got my first bass.
I had spent 1981 "discovering" the joys of Rush, and would put a cassette in my tape player I kept in the headboard of my bed, put on my headphones, and go to sleep with the player set to play continuously.
My first album of theirs was "All The World's A Stage", a live album that had a lot of their songs on it.
I'd go to sleep with the album playing, and wake up to it playing.
A year later I bought my first bass, but didn't have enough for an amp, so I'd hug my bass to my chest to feel the vibes as I learned their songs.
Amazing how much we can learn in our sleep, because the first song I learned to play was "Xanadu", and it was as easy as pie thanks to a year of subliminal training.

[video=youtube_share;SEuOoMprDqg]http://youtu.be/SEuOoMprDqg[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey just noticed we are on page 1*600! *&#8203;That's if your on 40 posts per page, wich you should be!
> 
> Big ups 600!


Wow thx for the info. Thats great!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

Am I the only one on ten post per page?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

You and jig maybe... 40 posts a page make this fast moving thread manageable.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2013)

nah, I'm 40 posts per. I gave that 10 post thing up a while ago.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> nah, I'm 40 posts per. I gave that 10 post thing up a while ago.


Lol u talk as if its a drug I gave up that 10 post thing up.a while ago


----------



## james2500 (Jul 18, 2013)

my name is james and I'm a 10 postaholic.........


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

Its a 40 step program


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Where ever you go, there you are:

[video=youtube_share;I1wg1DNHbNU]http://youtu.be/I1wg1DNHbNU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2013)

That was the theme song to 'Down and Out in Beverly Hills' which in my head is one of the great movies of the 80's. Really captures the era and has a shakesperean story.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

An under-rated movie, for sure.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> In honour of the various heatwaves we are enjoying, and to all the teachers who made it "hard" to concentrate on our subjects:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;LetJHQ_V05o]http://youtu.be/LetJHQ_V05o[/video]


That's why I have my girl! Nothing better than real life for fantasy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Bwahahahahaaaaa!!!!!

The broker is learning that you don't fuck with the Doobsters.

I sic'd the wife on him.
She called him to get the answers he wouldn't give me when we were sitting across the table from each other at the meeting on Monday.
I don't stammer, stutter, hem or haw when I speak to someone, and I maintain uncomfortable eye contact while in a conversation with people, so I know he understood my questions.
So, after the red flags were done waving in my face from his steering us towards a smaller lot in the subdivision, and not getting as many direct answers as one should expect to get with point-blank questions, I discussed it all with the wife to let her know of my reservations about the meeting.
So she called the broker and grilled him to get the answers he refused to answer for me.
She is a fraud investigator for the State of Oregon.
And one of the best they have.

She found out the smaller lot is priced the same as the larger lot we had video'd the other week: $55k.
So the broker says he doubted that the builder can build the 1300-sq.ft. house size that's a required minimum size within our budget.
So I said we need to disregard anything he says from now on, as it's obvious he's only trying to maximize his profits (understandable, but it ain't gonna happen on our dime  ), and we need to do an end run around him and contact the builder directly to hear from his own lips if he can or can't build a home within our budget of $95k for the home.
She told the broker that the first lot we looked at (127' deep x 48' wide) is the one we want.
And that there is another homebuilder that can build a 1461-sq-ft. home for $85k and that we would buy the lot and bring in our own builder if Vladmir (the homebuilder) wasn't able to build within our budget.
So she called Vladmir to let him know what was going on with the broker, and asked him to give us a quote on what he will charge for a 1300-sq.ft. home on the larger lot.
If he can't do it, we'll hire another builder who can.
Sooooo, there is better than a 75% chance of it happening now.
Our bank has said they will consolidate the two loans (one for the land, one for the home build) into one mortgage, and they'd roll the closing costs into the new mortgage so there would be no out of pocket cost to us.

Feeling better than I did yesterday.

So, the real moral of the story is:
Don't fuck the the Doobster's wife.
"This will not stand, you know? This aggression will not stand... man."



[video=youtube_share;cyLdtG7KZvw]http://youtu.be/cyLdtG7KZvw[/video]

This was my late lunch:








And Freddy Da Frog looked on in wonder and disgust:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 18, 2013)

What's up guys. I've spent 9 hours at a college orientation and thankfully had ac. I wasn't even close to the oldest in the group they put me in. Now thankfully I have a woman I love very much and have gotten over the grass is greener syndrome because the woman returning for nursing that are close to my age and single going back to school is amazing. If I tried this even 4 years ago I can tell would have been trouble and a waist of money.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 18, 2013)

+rep for the doobster's wife!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrothers wife again.






*For all you peeps burning up in the heat  I welcome it, I wash my balls with lava.

[video=youtube;eSte_c82p6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSte_c82p6U[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 18, 2013)

We hate the heat but this is our plants![video=youtube;xr8T3zpKcBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr8T3zpKcBM[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey whodat what size tank did u use for ur 4x8 sealed cab and how fast did it run out ...I have hands on experiance with co2 and regulator ....friends that I've Ben around use the co2 generators


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

doobie good to hear about the progression with your home. i did not know about the leukemia , and i wish you the best with your treatment. I hope to see many more harvest sir. [video=youtube;wC67vNY9Rcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC67vNY9Rcg[/video] whodat mad rep on that frizzle mvkdizzle  cdawg purple pheno You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

i will be watering to night and will take some pics. be easy on me guys my girls don't look as good as i would like. they are root bound, crowded, and i have not been around like i have needed to be. this was my first and last grow in my old room. i had to shut down after 4 weeks of 12/12. i was not planning on posting at the time so did not take a lot of pics. and in my organic garden  how about one of my photographs  i would like to know how to post my pics not as attachments if anyone can help.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Hey whodat what size tank did u use for ur 4x8 sealed cab and how fast did it run out ...I have hands on experiance with co2 and regulator ....friends that I've Ben around use the co2 generators


4x8x8 flower room. I had one 20lb tank that I replaced every two weeks.



Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 2741774doobie good to hear about the progression with your home. i did not know about the leukemia , and i wish you the best with your treatment. I hope to see many more harvest sir. [video=youtube;wC67vNY9Rcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC67vNY9Rcg[/video] whodat mad rep on that frizzle mvkdizzle View attachment 2741777 cdawg purple pheno You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again




mad props on those pictures bro! Very very nice, I would like to take pics like that one day, but for now I need to focus on other stuff. 



Dr.D81 said:


> i will be watering to night and will take some pics. be easy on me guys my girls don't look as good as i would like. they are root bound, crowded, and i have not been around like i have needed to be. this was my first and last grow in my old room. i had to shut down after 4 weeks of 12/12.View attachment 2741804 i was not planning on posting at the time so did not take a lot of pics. and in my organic garden View attachment 2741805 how about one of my photographs View attachment 2741806 i would like to know how to post my pics not as attachments if anyone can help.



I just click them as the thumbnail to enlarge then copy and paste that to wherever I want. There may be an easier way to go about it, but im stuck in my old ways lol.







Off to get some shots of chunky, frosty, nasty ooey gooey, in a good way fruity nugs. Im very happy with the way these space bubbles are turning out! Great great hybrid of the two strains IMO 
May fsm guide my hands to pr0n greatness, wish me luck.  




PS: loving the music in here tonight!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 18, 2013)

i thought i'd put up a couple pix of my mixed strain grow...hey doc don't worry I have some scraggly looking girls right now myself....2 of these girls got folded over because they were stretching more than the others....I figure I'm a month into flower, I have Liberty Haze, LA Chocolat, Darkstar and Green Poison, the last 3 freebies from the tude...my next grow is what I'm excited about...Skywalker/OG Kush from RP...anyways here's the girls


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

looks good to me. im am excited about my rp gear as well


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

Do u recall what ppm u were running


----------



## james2500 (Jul 18, 2013)

hah I could easy turn into a strain junkie......now and then i take the RP beans out of the fridge and just stare at them...they have a classy pack they come in..you can see I have a mixed spectrum in my room, I slide the girls around to keep them happy....and i have a 4" inline fan I'm going to hook up to my intake with a hepa filter, I pull air from under my house, through the hoods and up to the attic where it's pushed into a carbon scrubber with another 4" fan.....I may just be getting bugz in from under the house, that has to stop...!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

Purple Wreck #2


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 18, 2013)

spring grow. will get more dog pics up. anyone know's what this is. blue pit or dog??? winner get,s a likekiss-ass


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

Bp now give me my like Dammit. Well almost shure it is


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hah I could easy turn into a strain junkie......now and then i take the RP beans out of the fridge and just stare at them...they have a classy pack they come in..you can see I have a mixed spectrum in my room, I slide the girls around to keep them happy....and i have a 4" inline fan I'm going to hook up to my intake with a hepa filter, I pull air from under my house, through the hoods and up to the attic where it's pushed into a carbon scrubber with another 4" fan.....I may just be getting bugz in from under the house, that has to stop...!


That sounds like a good way to go about it  Your plants looking good too btw! Its a miracle I havnt had bug issues yet  Iv been doing nothing besides preventative home remedy sprays every now and then.



method2mymadness said:


> Do u recall what ppm u were running


1500 ppm. fa sho. 



209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2741842spring grow. will get more dog pics up. anyone know's what this is. blue pit or dog??? winner get,s a likekiss-ass


That looks just like the BP mtmm just harvested.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

That co2 calculator said I would be using a 20 pound tank up in three days I was like wtf e


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 18, 2013)

will tell friday


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> will tell friday


U already told us u showed that pic couple pages back I think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

My kind of home brew


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

OUt of many pics these are the better ones. 

Day 48~ 12/12

Blue pit.
Its just so hard to get closeups of her, I cant fit my head in her undercarriage to see the camera... I gotta shoot blind! Anyway.





That RH is wrong  I used to use it to measure water temp, so yeah that part of it dont work no more. 







Space Bizzle! 













Have a good night everyone. I need to start getting to sleep earlier.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

by the way who if you double click on the image on the reply before you post. it brings up a window i found out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

fo shizzle


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fwh6Q4nQlWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwh6Q4nQlWU[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 18, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> U already told us u showed that pic couple pages back I think


 lol, dough!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;THNEolxBmso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THNEolxBmso[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, dough!


U must be smokin some bp I gave a quarter to a friend he said he didn't really like it I was like what why ...he says I can't stay awake it just makes me pass out


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

Beefsteak mater sammich with squash chips.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

sounds good to me. I have insomnia. go to sleep at like 2-4 up at 5:30


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> sounds good to me. I have insomnia. go to sleep at like 2-4 up at 5:30


I can fall.asleep fine then couple hours into it I wake up.every hour it.sucks but some heavy indica helps when I wake up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> I can fall.asleep fine then couple hours into it I wake up.every hour it.sucks but some heavy indica helps when I wake up


I can not shut my brain down at night, so I smoke a lot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am kind of a hyper guy though. I have been hassled by the cops before to the point I have volunteered for a piss test to prove I was not on meth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;XYW4KuVk9gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYW4KuVk9gg[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 18, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can not shut my brain down at night, so I smoke a lot.


I have add and ADHD so ime all over feeling like a tweaker if ime not smoking indica all day.sativas I can't really handle puts me in overdrive when ime already in overdrive


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 19, 2013)

Morning Gents Passing through to say hi. HI! 600's roll on


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2013)

oh gawd im throwed... I just put a rat trap on my neighbors roof cause I saw a huge ass rat climb I tree bush up too there roof last night.. n say a lil one if my fuckin backyard this after noon im bout to go hard on these fuckers.. iv noticed there presence but my dog kills snakes so they stay outa here... good thing I watch turtle man on animal plant, he's my hero. yi yi yi


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2013)

ya that hardly made sence but yall get the jist


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

Let go of the inner wildman. YI YI YI  Oh my god its a snapping turtle, very dangerous stay away, ill get it! Yi yi yi!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey DR.D81, I was wondering the same thing about pics my self now I have to try thanks. And guys I feel the pain trying to sleep my self. I live on the East Coast and if you look I'm on all the time at 5-6 in the morning because I can't sleep. 
My dog chillin on a hot sunny morning! And awesome it worked.

Learning to be more computer savy by the tutorage of the 600


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 19, 2013)

lol great pic. t the bottom. i can see the words, " you mad"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

"You mad bro?" lol


Coffee, cookies, and hiphop in the morn? Fukin right! 



Dude, marilyn manson is so fukin weird. I like strange peeps, that dude is strange to the max. I liked for weirdo'ness. 


Thankfully I dont have much sleeping trouble, I just enjoy staying up late fuking around on the computer. Actually I do have trouble sleeping if I havn't worked much that day. I really like sleeping though, but also really like getting up early to get shizzle done... Its a constant struggle between the two lol

[video=youtube;KkUoI0n4NmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkUoI0n4NmI[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm the same way. Started doing meditation about a year ago. It's the only thing I've ever done (aside from drugs) that stills my mind.



Dr.D81 said:


> I can not shut my brain down at night, so I smoke a lot.





Dr.D81 said:


> I am kind of a hyper guy though. I have been hassled by the cops before to the point I have volunteered for a piss test to prove I was not on meth


Again... same way with me. I got arrested when I was 16 for smoking a joint while driving. Oops. Anyways, the police had us sitting on the curb by the car while they 'interviewed' us. The guy talking to us asked us all the questions about what was going on. Then they grilled us on what kinda gang members we knew (as there was major gang activity during that time). I remember telling him when he was not believing us... "come on sir, you really think a skinny little white boy like me knows any gang members". He stopped after that... but started in on the meth speech. 

He's like "Now look son. There's smoking pot and driving and that's not good... but it's not going to ruin your life like this other stuff you are on."

"Sir, I told you before, I've never done any kind of drugs in my life... just smoked pot a few times"

"Look kid, you don't have to lie to me or to yourself. I can tell your high, I've been trained and I've seen it too many times. I am really worried about you."

It went on like this until basically I said "Ok, You're right... I should stop doing whatever it is I'm doing. You are absolutely right sir."

It's like even when the police care they can't get it right. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

lmao thats funny jig. Thankfully Iv had good luck with cops throughout my life,,, like really good luck  Makes me think I have a close relative thats secretly high up in something or another lol They run my name and info and after that its "okay, try not to swerve so much on the way home" or, "step out the car we have several warrants for your arrest" me~  thats funny" "yeah Im just fuking with you, have a good night" IDK man, maybe its the way I talk to them...


----------



## Javadog (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey Dr. D,

I came up with a way of inserting images that might work for you.

The process involves changing to the Advance View, selecting the attachment
manager (AM), and uploading the photos.

The "gimmick" if there is one is that *you just dismiss the attachment manager
after the images are uploaded*.

After dismissing the manager, put focus back in your new post, where you want
the image to appear.

Then re-select the AM button....but do not actually click the button....instead click and 
open the drop-down menu associated with the AM.

This drop-down menu will have the images that you just uploaded in it...select the
image that you want inserted where you left the cursor.

This will insert a small version of the image into the post. You can then double click
it to select a larger size.

Let me know if this does not make sense.

JD

P.S. I did this, as a test, but the screen capture failed to upload.

Are there any conditions that an image must meet? JPEG, small....hmmm?!?!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

No need to double click to a new window,,,, just enlarge the thumbnail by clicking on it then copy and paste that...

So when making a new post,,, I got to "go advanced" >>> manage attachments >>> upload photos >>> insert images>>> review post>>> click on thumbnail to enlarge pic>>> copy paste enlarged pic. 


Anyway thats how Iv been doing it forever.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

In the quick reply box>>Insert image>>Double click on image>>Choose size - Thats how i do it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 19, 2013)

first to get a pound or more from, a blue pit.  on the 600w sun clone about 6 '' tall, put out on 6 /14?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 19, 2013)

as you see the blue pit does great outdoors


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 19, 2013)

smelly cherry, put out 6/14 was 3'' high.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 19, 2013)

HydroGp that's how I did it by the post of Dr.d. I agree very easy. Whodat i'm still working on the coping and paste on anything. Until I found this forum I only downloaded music and googled info I wanted. Peace time for yard work and some veggie work. I'm so jealous seeing your guys veg ready and looking nice. I'm just starting to get little green tomatoes. Next year I will start earlier and hopefully by then I'll have all the clay on my land mixed properly with compost and sand in a 10x10 area. I started this spring but it still stayed wet till about 3 days ago. Hopefully 1 more load of both and till in oct. and I'll be ready for next year. It sucks growing all my veggies in pots. In fact my tomatoes I think I'll have to up pot them before I start having problems being now there fruiting and I think require more water. Only 2nd time with veggies.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

Dont be sad. Im in it with you  We also started out late with the veggies and whatnot. Even our apple tree turned out a bummer :/
View attachment 2742335View attachment 2742336View attachment 2742337View attachment 2742338View attachment 2742340View attachment 2742341


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

Damn editor! or whatever is causing this 
Ill try again 

I think it worked(Not really). Funny how that chilli plant buds  main bud just hid away in the middle.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> oh gawd im throwed... I just put a rat trap on my neighbors roof cause I saw a huge ass rat climb I tree bush up too there roof last night.. n say a lil one if my fuckin backyard this after noon im bout to go hard on these fuckers.. iv noticed there presence but my dog kills snakes so they stay outa here... good thing I watch turtle man on animal plant, he's my hero. yi yi yi



When the wife & I were checking out the bare plot of land the other week, we drove South a little past it to look at the farms that are "nextdoor" to it, and 150-ft away was a sign offering people "Gopher Control" services.
So I may end up having a rascally varmint problem to deal with in the coming years (provided we actually are able to get into that subdivision).
Might have to get a night scope and make a silencer for a 22LR and go out on S&D missions at night in the back yard.

I can drop a man at 500+ yards like a sheep on the side of a mountain, so ain't no big thing.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 19, 2013)

got to sample some really good herb yesterday...Kandy Kush(og x trainwreck)...i was a little excited to see it available at a local shop here and had to try cuz i got 3 kandy kush beans that just sprouted...nice to have a physical example of what i have a chance of getting from those beans...after smoking it, i look forward to this cross even more


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

Just a quick update:

Group shot








Casey Jones #1













Casey Jones #2








Plat. Bubba x OG








Black Dynamite




























Extrema re-veg


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks spot on Doobie. That Black Dynamite have some awesome leaves


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 19, 2013)

HydroGp, they look awesome compared to what I have left. I would be doing flips if I had that right now. Here's what I have left.

Looking good Doobiebrother. I got pots to up pot mine and move them under the empty 600mh this weekend when the heat breaks.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

Trying to think of something good to say, but yeah  That is kinda sad. lol
But the enviroment(Dont know if thats right)looks very nice. I wish i lived in some forrest like outskirt. But then again i would loose so many other things i love. Like going to buy gummibears at the tankstation 2.30am


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope to have some veggy pR0n to add here next year.
The wife is vegetarian, so I plan on having about 1,000-sq.ft. (300m-sq.) devoted to a garden in the back yard after we've gotten into a house.
(that's why the threat of physical violence towards any gophers who come in to muck with the veggy garden  )

I'm looking forward to seeing what kinds of buds the Black Dynamite with the Indica leaves will produce. 

Going to step up my cannabis growing game when I have a yard, too.

Love gummibears, too!
And gummiworms.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Lmao your wife is a vegetarian and your eating those GIANT steaks haha. Idk, I get a giggle out of it. Speaking of steak, I just got back from getting hay and the farm had all their cattle roaming the front pasture, I had to dodge a few,,, it was pleasant.

Oh yeah, I got some black dynamite going outside in just a few days, looking good.


Im loving all the veggie pics everyone! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

Youre such a ray of happyness!  I hope your house comes together real soon! Would love to see pics of you handling the gophers. Have i ever mentioned i shoot 97/[email protected] with a Colt Canada C7A1  Ahhh i miss the smell.
I thought i was gonna have some green in the garden. But somehow i aint the one with pants on in my own house  Gotta get that gun, lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

That's a damn good score at 250m. 
I miss the smell, too. Haven't fired a round in... 18 years!?!?
My dad has a BB gun for pests out where he lives up in Alaska, and I did pop off a few rounds last May.
Tried it right-handed, as that's what I am, but keep forgetting my right eye doesn't work very well, so had to switch over to left-handed shooting.
Took 2 shots to get back into the swing. 
When I was growing up, I made sure to teach myself how to shoot equally well with either hand, just in case.
Doesn't feel as natural as right-handed, but I still don't miss.
If I can see it, I can hit it. 

We'll have a big enough yard that I might just get a real nice BB/pellet gun and set up a small range to get polished up.
If I ever get over my health issues, I'd love to get back in shape and get into paintballling.



whodatnation said:


> Lmao your wife is a vegetarian and your eating those GIANT steaks haha. Idk, I get a giggle out of it. Speaking of steak, I just got back from getting hay and the farm had all their cattle roaming the front pasture, I had to dodge a few,,, it was pleasant.
> 
> Oh yeah, I got some black dynamite going outside in just a few days, looking good.
> 
> ...


I almost feel bad when I have a huge slab of cow flesh cooking with the wife around, but she doesn't give me a hard time about it, thankfully.
She knows it's a futile thing to try and change me from being the carnivore that I am.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

Shooting from both sides. Thats some Rambo shit right there 
I recently went to some gun practice with some friends. Got to try a Dessert Eagle. That was cool. But an expensive hobby if you are trigger happy like me 
Still havent tried paintball but i really want to.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

Desert Eagles are nice. 
Over here, many bullets are getting hard to find due to government purchases (huge bulk purchases), and a large increase in gun ownership ever since the anti-gun nuts stepped up efforts to trample on our Constitutional rights after some horrible massacres.
The wife wants to go out to shoot her .38 handgun, and I tell her if we do we need to pick up a minimum of 250 rounds each. Preferably 500 rounds each to really make the outing a proper learning/muscle memory experience.
That's one thing I miss about the Army: "free" weapons (and really cool ones) & ammo, and lots of time on the range.
May seem perverse, but when I google search certain firearms, I can sit there for hours going from one page to the next looking at the things, checking out what the guys have on their rails and where they have them, ID-ing their accessories, and remembering the good old days.
Very expensive sport/hobby/lifestyle, though.
But satisfying to know you can provide food & protection to your family & neighbors if the worst things come to pass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

"Firearm" is such a weird term.
I much prefer "Boomstick".

[video=youtube_share;a5iTpleCndo]http://youtu.be/a5iTpleCndo[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jul 19, 2013)

Here you go Doobie: The Rodentator

BTW, I want to see 0:33-0:37 from your video uploaded to YT. 
He "punches" the word "BOOMSTICK" perfectly.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

That's badasssss!
A far better method of control/eradication than the uncertainties of poisons or traps.
I'll see about getting a vid up with just the "This is my BOOMSTICK!" later.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

I can hardly wait for season 3 this fall:

[video=youtube_share;hMQ2qGmJOVM]http://youtu.be/hMQ2qGmJOVM[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

a quick post before I wash my ass. didn't get finished watering till 3 and had to go to work today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;SKUaS_XJp38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKUaS_XJp38&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DSKUaS_XJp38&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 19, 2013)

Man this sucks. I lost my phone, and I can't find anyone I know... hahaha. all alone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

this is what I shoot right now but I was in the army and shot expert hunt squirrel whit a single shot 22 im from tenn originally I have shot all my life. doobie i am a carnivore as well


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 19, 2013)

My buddy had a s&w 1911 you could shoot 150 yards easily and hit a 4x4 target with it consistently.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 19, 2013)

1911's are classic but I want a beretta slide action 9mm


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

That's a super sweet bow, Doc!
Shot Expert as well, and earned my various bars (was 11B, E6, Desert Shield & Desert Storm). 
Got into archery with a buddy in the '90's, but by then my shoulders were giving me problems so had to quit, but really enjoyed it up until then. 
My brother-in-law is a bow hunter, too: bear, moose and dall sheep. I don't recall him ever having to buy meat at a store since the mid-'80's.
Good stuff!

And, hornedfrog, I'll always have a soft place in my heart for the 1911. Love the .45 ACP.

We've been saving for a house for so long, but every time the wife & I talk firearms, she's telling me I should go out and get whatever I want.
But I remind her that we can't afford the ones I want.

After we're comfortably in a home, and if I make it past my health issues, I'll re-stock on a few choice pieces to have all my bases covered, and am going to spend a LOT of time at the range.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pr9SQri2884]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr9SQri2884[/video]




So a quick question for you all out there. Which picture do you like more, 1 or 2?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Man this sucks. I lost my phone, and I can't find anyone I know... hahaha. all alone.


You got the 600 your never alone  unless you access from your phone, then yeah, your alone hehe. 



DoobieBrother said:


> That's a super sweet bow, Doc!
> 
> 
> And, hornedfrog, I'll always have a soft place in my heart for the 1911. Love the .45 ACP.



Me thinks all of our hearts have a "soft spot" for the 1911..... trying to be clever, failure lol
Agreed about the bow, thats sweet! I have a budy up north who bow hunted. I like hunting veggies, with clippers,,, its hardcore.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 19, 2013)

I herd those vegies attack back when hunted worse than a boar stuck with an arrow ......aww I need to go pig hunting yet to do that and buffalo
I've hunted elk ...deer...antelope....bear when I was young was not the shooter would love to go.again....duck turkey pheasant ur basic hunts no exotics yet and no plan to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

#1 the color looks more natural.


> high velocity purple atrocity


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

I just don't see the sport in shooting something at 300+ yards/meters. the 1911 is great I want a sig p220c also a 45. I was 11b as well


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;Pr9SQri2884]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr9SQri2884[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the second pic better.
Has a bit richer colors than the first one. 
*edit: maybe not "richer", just that the different color of the wall behind it makes the cola stand out more.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^^^^^2^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

have you tried setting the wb with a sheet of paper and yes #1 to much green #2 still a little orange but more saturation


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2013)

Morning 6'ers. 

@Whodat, "Guns for show, Clippers for a Pro!"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2013)

I redid the curves in photoshop but it will not let me up load the pics had another one do it. I cut my head of a pic and the same thing happened


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> have you tried setting the wb with a sheet of paper and yes #1 to much green #2 still a little orange but more saturation


The camera has an auto white balance ie' I cant change it. Im basically messing with ap, exposure, and flash.




Thanks for the input everyone!



Morning D  that means I up way too late


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just don't see the sport in shooting something at 300+ yards/meters. the 1911 is great I want a sig p220c also a 45. I was 11b as well


Definitely takes more skill to get in close (or let the target get closer without it spooking) and drop it with a bow.
Also means there is no temptation to go for the long shot that may not be a kill shot.
Requires patience AND skill. 
Even though the wife is vegetarian, she's also an Alaskan, and accepts the value of subsistence hunting.
I got lucky to find her and snag her. 
I'm half Native American and was raised by an old school Cajun, so I come from a loooong line of hunters.
If more people hunted, they would appreciate the meat on their tables a whole lot more (in my opinion).
Well, my eye lids are drooping good, so I better rack the sack.
You all have a good night/morning (depending on where you are), and I'll be back in 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

I feel like emailing Facebook to tell them my 4 pokes and a message are about a year old and to stop telling me I have 4 pokes and a message every day.....maybe I should send them a poke...


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 20, 2013)

Morning everyone. Damn its to early on a Saturday. But couldnt sleep no more this psycho heat got me.
5 days till we go to Amsterdam.  That can keep me awake to


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

Drop me a message when you are in town (sounds like you'll be here for my birthday).


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

Some yummables....










It's a beast. This will probably be the last run of this dog phene. Nice, but not the dog I know.






























Outside looking in
















Peace, DST


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

started with a 600watt super hps hortilux as my first bulb for my first grow!it was a bit pricey, yet ghetto ass grow op goin on here. hahaha check my journal out. im on like day 3 tho... but its fun!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2013)

well got my 2 600w lights going. one side ''right'' has breeders boutique strains, from clone. blue pit, cheese pie, not sure on the other 3, but they are bb strains. left side, tahoa og kush, 2- cherry pies, dog. bubble gum


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2013)

all bb strains are doing great in this hot, clay, dry weather


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2013)

will get pics of my kick back spot, up soon.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> started with a 600watt super hps hortilux as my first bulb for my first grow!it was a bit pricey, yet ghetto ass grow op goin on here. hahaha check my journal out. im on like day 3 tho... but its fun!


yes it is  i love the growing almost as much as the toking.....hey homie link us up!, I have those lamps too, they are the cats ass.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey 6er's good day or night whatever the case may be. The heat wave finally broke. The hi is only about 78 for the next 5 days. I'm doing another good cleaning of my room today. Keeping her a lot cleaner these days on the 600 advice. I'm hoping to go over to a friends house and get a couple strains that I got for him back in feb. This is my hillbilly friend I've mentioned before that can't grow very well but has been doing it for years. This is for my grafting attempt this winter. At the same time I'm going to pull clones off of all mine. He also just got a 1000w and a 600w that he's setting up in the end of sept. I'm going to literally have a batch to go straight to the flower area and his clones ready to veg. Then I'm going to walk him thru his first round. All this for the love of growing. He offered to pay me but we agreed on just letting me have 1 plant of choice at the harvest. My reasoning is he lives only 15 min from here and this way I can have more strains avail. to pick clones from and help his friends finally get some good quality smoke.peace


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey peeps, good to see things are still rolling along. 
Wicked looking hash d ! 
Just popping in to say HIGH. N see whats new. Prob just beating myself up, maybe ill get back on wagon when dust settles, but good to see the gang doing away !

Cinders


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Good of you to stop buy Cinders. Hope all is going as smoothly as possible over there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2013)

would u pay $199 for this? it was specially designed for the Late Great Hugh Heff and his pot head play mate bunnies.

Wouldn't it be great to have this article of clothing to grab and slip into when you cant find your boxers after you've done that massive bong hit and your stoned outta your mind and the post mans knocking at the front door and your babe is asking you to come back to bed and
the dogs barking and the cats asking for some food.
http://www.ninedeep.com/pot-green-hef-580.html


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2013)

it should have been made from hemp instead of polyester. ..........................................................cof


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 20, 2013)

Boy.. is Hugh going to be pissed when he finds out he's dead.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

That really made me laugh. I can't imagine the surprise lol. "Hey Hugh, you should sit down, I've got some bad news for you..."


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2013)

my casey jones, from seed6/14 . was about 8" when put outdoors. last cj i put out was getting hug too. another great strain to run outdoors.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

nice cali.....hope the charcoal is for the soil, not getting ready to throw a bud on the barbie are we?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tBQ7AnqbgfM]http://youtu.be/tBQ7AnqbgfM[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2013)

mytwhyt said:


> Boy.. is Hugh going to be pissed when he finds out he's dead.


LMAO! your hysterical myTwhyT!! I think polyester is really really comfy! I think I would be paying for the exotic print.very pretty gardens in the club. Have a beautiful weekend! xoxox


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

anyone here grow with pro-mix? I'm leaning that way after years of ff oc and a local nursery's product of similar ingredients....I'm doing some research but staying away from marketing type sites so any real world experience here?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

mytwhyt said:


> Boy.. is Hugh going to be pissed when he finds out he's dead.


They are going to have to fashion a vagina shaped coffin for the man.

Well, they should.

:0)

JD


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> They are going to have to fashion a vagina shaped coffin for the man.
> 
> Well, they should.
> 
> ...


circle of life! haha come out of one go out in one. symmetry


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Question for everyone. I was looking over my jars today and wondered how many strains you guys have in your collection of buds right now. So, if I came over in 5 mins, how many choices would I have.

In my stash there are 4 strains that are fresh and good. I probably have another 5 or 8 strains of really old smoke, or stuff people gave me. But for all practical purposes I have 4 strains. 2 from each of my last 2 grows. Sour D, Chernobyl, Dog, Banana OG.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

only one right now white rhino.....in about a month ima have Liberty haze, Darkstar, Green Poison and LA Chocolat......the green poison from sweet seeds in Spain is getting VERY frosty


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

Well...Banana OG is one of those fairy-only types that would be lovely to try.
(I like banana flavor...I have joked that Ben and Jerry's need to make a flavor
called "Monkey"...see if that makes sense ;0)

I have some old Sweet Tooth Auto from my first serious crop. They were autos
which interested me into growing, but the quality was not peak.

From crop #2 I still have a good quantity of very tasty AK-47 that I did a pretty
good job on. The Somago that I grew with it was even tastier. I wish that that
was still in the larder. I am growing a new plant of it, at 2+ weeks from flip, 
and so will have some more soon.

Then I have my Deadhead, Chem 4, Blue Cheese, and Qrazy Train that are still
curing. Those were taken earlier than I'd have liked, but my SOG was failing
utterly with a huge gnat infestation in the early phase of exploding. The QT was
the most ready and is very tasty (yes, I cheated ;0)

I am just growing these all over again, flowering the mothers, so I should get some
really good buds to better represent these breeds.



Take care,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

james2500 said:


> anyone here grow with pro-mix? I'm leaning that way after years of ff oc and a local nursery's product of similar ingredients....I'm doing some research but staying away from marketing type sites so any real world experience here?



Iv used it as a soil base with good results. 




jigfresh said:


> Question for everyone. I was looking over my jars today and wondered how many strains you guys have in your collection of buds right now. So, if I came over in 5 mins, how many choices would I have.
> 
> In my stash there are 4 strains that are fresh and good. I probably have another 5 or 8 strains of really old smoke, or stuff people gave me. But for all practical purposes I have 4 strains. 2 from each of my last 2 grows. Sour D, Chernobyl, Dog, Banana OG.



Im not obligated to answer that........................... 



Javadog said:


> I am just growing these all over again, flowering the mothers, so I should get some
> really good buds to better represent these breeds.
> 
> View attachment 2743743
> ...



Im tending to think a plant grown from seed cant reach its full genetic potential unless vegged for a sufficient amount of time. Clones are another story.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

This makes sense.

These grew for months, and battled back from being chopped
down a couple of times. This is why they are such a riot.

So, I my next steps will be to do a better job of planning out
and controlling the Veg stage. 

Primary, I am thinking, will be setting up a good screen-per-bucket
setup, as the one screen makes cleaning up the back plants hard
if not impossible.

I switched to a new Can-Fan filter and am hopeful of surviving the
stinky stage. I did not enjoy having to mumur agreement when a
visitor mentioned smelling a skunk as we came into the house. (!)

I had to pack it into the ceiling, as the ladies were clearly going to 
stretch, and they did:


Take care,

JD


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

looks good java, im very lucky to live in a totally weed friendly neighboorhood. when my landlord comes by to grab rent he says "damn smells great man"


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Some yummables....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm, melty yummables.
[video=youtube;geVNDCusHxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geVNDCusHxA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Question for everyone. I was looking over my jars today and wondered how many strains you guys have in your collection of buds right now. So, if I came over in 5 mins, how many choices would I have.
> 
> In my stash there are 4 strains that are fresh and good. I probably have another 5 or 8 strains of really old smoke, or stuff people gave me. But for all practical purposes I have 4 strains. 2 from each of my last 2 grows. Sour D, Chernobyl, Dog, Banana OG.


Do bong scrapings count? (or, rather, the goo from inside a used bong)
No?
Well, then: zero.
Zip.
Zéro.
.&#1504;&#1493;&#1500;
Null.
Zewo.
&#1085;&#1091;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081;.
Sifuri.
&#2358;&#2370;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;.
Nulo.
.&#1488;&#1508;&#1505;
Không.
&#1589;&#1601;&#1585;.
Nul.
Bupkis.
Cero.
&#38646;.
Nolla.
Niente.
Naught.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 20, 2013)

Well I got blue pit few nugs of girl.scout cookies and my fake cookies got some bubba kush some blue dream some alien og and master kush some bubble hash some shatter some wax and budder but its not all my stuff that I grew more of a half here and there stash but got like 4 n half zips of pit and lovin it but if u come in a week probly just some pit and cookies so chop chop get here before the good stuff gone ......

O and I scored yesterday for 10 grams blue pit got a 20# and 5 pound co2 bottles a 220 bubble bag brand work bag new wall mount fan a 2x4 and 4x8 tray


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

more than 23 strains jarred and burning


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 20, 2013)

JD,...I went to one screen per bucket, igloo in my case. I also did one with a Coleman ice chest.. They're both waterfarms... I did it so I could move them at any time. These posts will explain it in more detail. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/521479-what-waterfarm-4.html#post7683380 and the other https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/119479-waterfarm-mods-tips-21.html Haven't quite got the hang of getting my posts right the first time.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 20, 2013)

Evening lads!  Phew im feeling dissy. Had my mom and stepdad to visit for a round of crocket. Turned out great fun and i had to much to drink. Now its just waiting for that special moment with the bathroom.. Damn im such a weak drinker 
But i won the crocket  Hope yall is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

thats super rad dude smart fuckin fella there^


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

sorry not you with the drinkin mate , not being a dick i meant the cooler set up


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 20, 2013)

Lemon Skunk
Pure Kush
Critical Kush
Godberry
WhiteWidowxBigBud

But im getting to one jar of each. 20-30g a jar. I want moe 

Edit: What you say bout my mamma, cannabiscult?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

lol sorry man i have a battle with the porcelain prince about once a month i feel your pain.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

cannabiscult said:


> looks good java, im very lucky to live in a totally weed friendly neighboorhood. when my landlord comes by to grab rent he says *"damn smells great man"*


Hot Damn! LOL That is great.

I love the Coleman work mytwhyt! I am thinking of using a tomato
ring to start. I like your attachments. Good stuff there.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

La Crise
by The Doob

THESE are the times that try men's souls. 
The summer grower and the sunshine toker will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their garden; but he that stands by it now, deserves the love and thanks of stoner and stonette. 
Jonesing, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. 
What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value. 
Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as CANNABIS should not be highly rated.

July 20, 2013


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

u da man, keep it rollin


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Do bong scrapings count? (or, rather, the goo from inside a used bong)
> No?
> Well, then: zero.
> Zip.
> ...


you left out squat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

S'accroupir.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

The Pot Grower's Prayer
stolen by Javadog from Roger Zelazny:

Insofar as I may be heard by anything, which may or may not care what I say, 
I ask, if it matters, that you be forgiven for anything you may have done or 
failed to do which requires forgiveness. Conversely, if not forgiveness but 
something else may be required to ensure that your buds totally ROCK, I ask that 
this, whatever it may be, be granted or withheld, as the case may be, in such a 
manner as to ensure your buds swell massively. I ask this in my capacity as your 
elected intermediary between yourself and that which may not be yourself, but 
which may have an interest in the matter of your yield being a large as 
possible, and which may in some way be influenced by this ceremony. Amen.

:0)


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd have 4 strains jack herer, big bang, kalashnikova, think different. And a bag of old brick swag. 

I had 1 of my big plants collapse today in the rain. Luckily I was prepared and had some bamboo shoots to stake it up to.

Then this afternoon I got a visitor that scared me straight. When we raised our insurance to cover the new house they were suppose to come by and measure, take pics, and etc... Well this was in April, they said we didn't need to be there. we never realized this wasn't done until he showed up today. Well we all Know whats all around my property. So I was the nosey home owner to keep him preoccupied from seeing the tree lines and to make sure none showed up in pic. Not to mention nobody likes a nosey person so I was hoping to get him out of here quicker. Alls good now.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

666- sorry satan tends my crop


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

That that is who the prayer is to, for you.

It was originally written for the Agnostics.

JD


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

im not really a Satan worshiper more so as some one raised in a supremely fundamentalist christian family and is now an aggressive objector.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

Haven't read any Zelazny in a long time.

My days of theism are long gone.
I find satan as farcical as the flip side of that coin.

I'm all about aerial pasta beings these days.

... pass the parmesan...


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

i agree to acknowledge one is to acknowledge the other... i pray to the jesus og kush


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

Don't forget about Mother Sativa.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

lol yea and the light of jah and the gods gift and the santa marta and the.......oh shit im high as fuck


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

I will be in 3 months.
Until then, I'm going to tough it out, cleanse my system, and then roll a mondo fatty when it's ready and toke until I puke and pass out.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds really nice Doobie. The virgin high. Ah ill try that when im ready.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PfO7ZVdzfZ4]http://youtu.be/PfO7ZVdzfZ4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2013)

And in case anyone didn't know from whom I swiped my ode from, it was that irascible rabble rouser Thomas Paine from his first article "The Crisis" (later referred to as "The American Crisis").


*December 23, 1776*

THESE are the times that try men's souls. 
The summer soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their country; but he that stands by it now, deserves the love and thanks of man and woman. 
Tyranny, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as FREEDOM should not be highly rated. 
Britain, with an army to enforce her tyranny, has declared that she has a right (not only to TAX) but "to BIND us in ALL CASES WHATSOEVER" and if being bound in that manner, is not slavery, then is there not such a thing as slavery upon earth. Even the expression is impious; for so unlimited a power can belong only to God.
Whether the independence of the continent was declared too soon, or delayed too long, I will not now enter into as an argument; my own simple opinion is, that had it been eight months earlier, it would have been much better. We did not make a proper use of last winter, neither could we, while we were in a dependent state. However, the fault, if it were one, was all our own; we have none to blame but ourselves. 
But no great deal is lost yet. All that Howe has been doing for this month past, is rather a ravage than a conquest, which the spirit of the Jerseys, a year ago, would have quickly repulsed, and which time and a little resolution will soon recover.
I have as little superstition in me as any man living, but my secret opinion has ever been, and still is, that God Almighty will not give up a people to military destruction, or leave them unsupportedly to perish, who have so earnestly and so repeatedly sought to avoid the calamities of war, by every decent method which wisdom could invent. Neither have I so much of the infidel in me, as to suppose that He has relinquished the government of the world, and given us up to the care of devils; and as I do not, I cannot see on what grounds the king of Britain can look up to heaven for help against us: a common murderer, a highwayman, or a house-breaker, has as good a pretence as he.
'Tis surprising to see how rapidly a panic will sometimes run through a country. All nations and ages have been subject to them. Britain has trembled like an ague at the report of a French fleet of flat-bottomed boats; and in the fourteenth [fifteenth] century the whole English army, after ravaging the kingdom of France, was driven back like men petrified with fear; and this brave exploit was performed by a few broken forces collected and headed by a woman, Joan of Arc. Would that heaven might inspire some Jersey maid to spirit up her countrymen, and save her fair fellow sufferers from ravage and ravishment! Yet panics, in some cases, have their uses; they produce as much good as hurt. Their duration is always short; the mind soon grows through them, and acquires a firmer habit than before. But their peculiar advantage is, that they are the touchstones of sincerity and hypocrisy, and bring things and men to light, which might otherwise have lain forever undiscovered. In fact, they have the same effect on secret traitors, which an imaginary apparition would have upon a private murderer. They sift out the hidden thoughts of man, and hold them up in public to the world. Many a disguised Tory has lately shown his head, that shall penitentially solemnize with curses the day on which Howe arrived upon the Delaware.
As I was with the troops at Fort Lee, and marched with them to the edge of Pennsylvania, I am well acquainted with many circumstances, which those who live at a distance know but little or nothing of. 
Our situation there was exceedingly cramped, the place being a narrow neck of land between the North River and the Hackensack. Our force was inconsiderable, being not one-fourth so great as Howe could bring against us. We had no army at hand to have relieved the garrison, had we shut ourselves up and stood on our defence. Our ammunition, light artillery, and the best part of our stores, had been removed, on the apprehension that Howe would endeavor to penetrate the Jerseys, in which case Fort Lee could be of no use to us; for it must occur to every thinking man, whether in the army or not, that these kind of field forts are only for temporary purposes, and last in use no longer than the enemy directs his force against the particular object which such forts are raised to defend. Such was our situation and condition at Fort Lee on the morning of the 20th of November, when an officer arrived with information that the enemy with 200 boats had landed about seven miles above; Major General [Nathaniel] Green, who commanded the garrison, immediately ordered them under arms, and sent express to General Washington at the town of Hackensack, distant by the way of the ferry = six miles. Our first object was to secure the bridge over the Hackensack, which laid up the river between the enemy and us, about six miles from us, and three from them. General Washington arrived in about three-quarters of an hour, and marched at the head of the troops towards the bridge, which place I expected we should have a brush for; however, they did not choose to dispute it with us, and the greatest part of our troops went over the bridge, the rest over the ferry, except some which passed at a mill on a small creek, between the bridge and the ferry, and made their way through some marshy grounds up to the town of Hackensack, and there passed the river. We brought off as much baggage as the wagons could contain, the rest was lost. The simple object was to bring off the garrison, and march them on till they could be strengthened by the Jersey or Pennsylvania militia, so as to be enabled to make a stand. We staid four days at Newark, collected our out-posts with some of the Jersey militia, and marched out twice to meet the enemy, on being informed that they were advancing, though our numbers were greatly inferior to theirs. 
Howe, in my little opinion, committed a great error in generalship in not throwing a body of forces off from Staten Island through Amboy, by which means he might have seized all our stores at Brunswick, and intercepted our march into Pennsylvania; but if we believe the power of hell to be limited, we must likewise believe that their agents are under some providential control.
I shall not now attempt to give all the particulars of our retreat to the Delaware; suffice it for the present to say, that both officers and men, though greatly harassed and fatigued, frequently without rest, covering, or provision, the inevitable consequences of a long retreat, bore it with a manly and martial spirit. All their wishes centred in one, which was, that the country would turn out and help them to drive the enemy back. Voltaire has remarked that King William never appeared to full advantage but in difficulties and in action; the same remark may be made on General Washington, for the character fits him. There is a natural firmness in some minds which cannot be unlocked by trifles, but which, when unlocked, discovers a cabinet of fortitude; and I reckon it among those kind of public blessings, which we do not immediately see, that God hath blessed him with uninterrupted health, and given him a mind that can even flourish upon care.
I shall conclude this paper with some miscellaneous remarks on the state of our affairs; and shall begin with asking the following question, Why is it that the enemy have left the New England provinces, and made these middle ones the seat of war? The answer is easy: New England is not infested with Tories, and we are. I have been tender in raising the cry against these men, and used numberless arguments to show them their danger, but it will not do to sacrifice a world either to their folly or their baseness. The period is now arrived, in which either they or we must change our sentiments, or one or both must fall. 
And what is a Tory? 
Good God! What is he? 
I should not be afraid to go with a hundred Whigs against a thousand Tories, were they to attempt to get into arms. Every Tory is a coward; for servile, slavish, self-interested fear is the foundation of Toryism; and a man under such influence, though he may be cruel, never can be brave.
But, before the line of irrecoverable separation be drawn between us, let us reason the matter together: Your conduct is an invitation to the enemy, yet not one in a thousand of you has heart enough to join him. Howe is as much deceived by you as the American cause is injured by you. He expects you will all take up arms, and flock to his standard, with muskets on your shoulders. Your opinions are of no use to him, unless you support him personally, for 'tis soldiers, and not Tories, that he wants.
I once felt all that kind of anger, which a man ought to feel, against the mean principles that are held by the Tories: a noted one, who kept a tavern at Amboy, was standing at his door, with as pretty a child in his hand, about eight or nine years old, as I ever saw, and after speaking his mind as freely as he thought was prudent, finished with this unfatherly expression, "Well! give me peace in my day." Not a man lives on the continent but fully believes that a separation must some time or other finally take place, and a generous parent should have said, "If there must be trouble, let it be in my day, that my child may have peace;" and this single reflection, well applied, is sufficient to awaken every man to duty. 
Not a place upon earth might be so happy as America. 
Her situation is remote from all the wrangling world, and she has nothing to do but to trade with them. A man can distinguish himself between temper and principle, and I am as confident, as I am that God governs the world, that America will never be happy till she gets clear of foreign dominion. Wars, without ceasing, will break out till that period arrives, and the continent must in the end be conqueror; for though the flame of liberty may sometimes cease to shine, the coal can never expire.
America did not, nor does not want force; but she wanted a proper application of that force. Wisdom is not the purchase of a day, and it is no wonder that we should err at the first setting off. From an excess of tenderness, we were unwilling to raise an army, and trusted our cause to the temporary defence of a well-meaning militia. A summer's experience has now taught us better; yet with those troops, while they were collected, we were able to set bounds to the progress of the enemy, and, thank God! they are again assembling. I always considered militia as the best troops in the world for a sudden exertion, but they will not do for a long campaign. Howe, it is probable, will make an attempt on this city [Philadelphia]; should he fail on this side the Delaware, he is ruined. If he succeeds, our cause is not ruined. He stakes all on his side against a part on ours; admitting he succeeds, the consequence will be, that armies from both ends of the continent will march to assist their suffering friends in the middle states; for he cannot go everywhere, it is impossible. 
I consider Howe as the greatest enemy the Tories have; he is bringing a war into their country, which, had it not been for him and partly for themselves, they had been clear of. Should he now be expelled, I wish with all the devotion of a Christian, that the names of Whig and Tory may never more be mentioned; but should the Tories give him encouragement to come, or assistance if he come, I as sincerely wish that our next year's arms may expel them from the continent, and the Congress appropriate their possessions to the relief of those who have suffered in well-doing. A single successful battle next year will settle the whole. America could carry on a two years' war by the confiscation of the property of disaffected persons, and be made happy by their expulsion. Say not that this is revenge, call it rather the soft resentment of a suffering people, who, having no object in view but the good of all, have staked their own all upon a seemingly doubtful event. 
Yet it is folly to argue against determined hardness; eloquence may strike the ear, and the language of sorrow draw forth the tear of compassion, but nothing can reach the heart that is steeled with prejudice.
Quitting this class of men, I turn with the warm ardor of a friend to those who have nobly stood, and are yet determined to stand the matter out: I call not upon a few, but upon all: not on this state or that state, but on every state: up and help us; lay your shoulders to the wheel; better have too much force than too little, when so great an object is at stake. Let it be told to the future world, that in the depth of winter, when nothing but hope and virtue could survive, that the city and the country, alarmed at one common danger, came forth to meet and to repulse it. Say not that thousands are gone, turn out your tens of thousands; throw not the burden of the day upon Providence, but "show your faith by your works," that God may bless you. It matters not where you live, or what rank of life you hold, the evil or the blessing will reach you all. The far and the near, the home counties and the back, the rich and the poor, will suffer or rejoice alike. 
The heart that feels not now is dead; the blood of his children will curse his cowardice, who shrinks back at a time when a little might have saved the whole, and made them happy. 
I love the man that can smile in trouble, that can gather strength from distress, and grow brave by reflection. 
'Tis the business of little minds to shrink; but he whose heart is firm, and whose conscience approves his conduct, will pursue his principles unto death. My own line of reasoning is to myself as straight and clear as a ray of light. 
Not all the treasures of the world, so far as I believe, could have induced me to support an offensive war, for I think it murder; but if a thief breaks into my house, burns and destroys my property, and kills or threatens to kill me, or those that are in it, and to "bind me in all cases whatsoever" to his absolute will, am I to suffer it? 
What signifies it to me, whether he who does it is a king or a common man; my countryman or not my countryman; whether it be done by an individual villain, or an army of them? If we reason to the root of things we shall find no difference; neither can any just cause be assigned why we should punish in the one case and pardon in the other. Let them call me rebel and welcome, I feel no concern from it; but I should suffer the misery of devils, were I to make a whore of my soul by swearing allegiance to one whose character is that of a sottish, stupid, stubborn, worthless, brutish man. 
I conceive likewise a horrid idea in receiving mercy from a being, who at the last day shall be shrieking to the rocks and mountains to cover him, and fleeing with terror from the orphan, the widow, and the slain of America.
There are cases which cannot be overdone by language, and this is one. There are persons, too, who see not the full extent of the evil which threatens them; they solace themselves with hopes that the enemy, if he succeed, will be merciful. It is the madness of folly, to expect mercy from those who have refused to do justice; and even mercy, where conquest is the object, is only a trick of war; the cunning of the fox is as murderous as the violence of the wolf, and we ought to guard equally against both. Howe's first object is, partly by threats and partly by promises, to terrify or seduce the people to deliver up their arms and receive mercy. 
The ministry recommended the same plan to Gage, and this is what the tories call making their peace, "a peace which passeth all understanding" indeed! A peace which would be the immediate forerunner of a worse ruin than any we have yet thought of. Ye men of Pennsylvania, do reason upon these things! Were the back counties to give up their arms, they would fall an easy prey to the Indians, who are all armed: this perhaps is what some Tories would not be sorry for. Were the home counties to deliver up their arms, they would be exposed to the resentment of the back counties who would then have it in their power to chastise their defection at pleasure. And were any one state to give up its arms, that state must be garrisoned by all Howe's army of Britons and Hessians to preserve it from the anger of the rest. Mutual fear is the principal link in the chain of mutual love, and woe be to that state that breaks the compact. Howe is mercifully inviting you to barbarous destruction, and men must be either rogues or fools that will not see it. I dwell not upon the vapors of imagination; I bring reason to your ears, and, in language as plain as A, B, C, hold up truth to your eyes.
I thank God, that I fear not. I see no real cause for fear. I know our situation well, and can see the way out of it. While our army was collected, Howe dared not risk a battle; and it is no credit to him that he decamped from the White Plains, and waited a mean opportunity to ravage the defenceless Jerseys; but it is great credit to us, that, with a handful of men, we sustained an orderly retreat for near an hundred miles, brought off our ammunition, all our field pieces, the greatest part of our stores, and had four rivers to pass. None can say that our retreat was precipitate, for we were near three weeks in performing it, that the country might have time to come in. Twice we marched back to meet the enemy, and remained out till dark. The sign of fear was not seen in our camp, and had not some of the cowardly and disaffected inhabitants spread false alarms through the country, the Jerseys had never been ravaged. Once more we are again collected and collecting; our new army at both ends of the continent is recruiting fast, and we shall be able to open the next campaign with sixty thousand men, well armed and clothed. 
This is our situation, and who will may know it. 
By perseverance and fortitude we have the prospect of a glorious issue; by cowardice and submission, the sad choice of a variety of evils &#8212; a ravaged country &#8212; a depopulated city &#8212; habitations without safety, and slavery without hope &#8212; our homes turned into barracks and bawdy-houses for Hessians, and a future race to provide for, whose fathers we shall doubt of. 
Look on this picture and weep over it! 
And if there yet remains one thoughtless wretch who believes it not, let him suffer it unlamented.
December 23, 1776


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 20, 2013)

lol youre kidding me i had hot blooded on the juke at the bar last night and me and my buddy would stop playing when the part that says "im a little bit high" plays and sing it in horrible axel rose voices. hell yea man


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

I like to call is *Lamb's Bread* too. :0)

I just get a kick out of the smart-assedness of The Agnostic Prayer.

Take care,

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2013)

james2500 said:


> anyone here grow with pro-mix? I'm leaning that way after years of ff oc and a local nursery's product of similar ingredients....I'm doing some research but staying away from marketing type sites so any real world experience here?


I'm mixing a bag of Jungle Growth Pro Grower's Mix and a bag of Square Foot gardening Garden Mix and about 20% perlite. They are fed with Natural Guard 6-2-4 with microbes and blood meal 12-0-0 when up-canned.................There are enough strains in inventory to give me a good variety. ................ .............cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 20, 2013)

Pro mix is great but pro mix with addatives is even better


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2013)

did a lot to day got my girls happy. got to catch up[video=youtube;Yn1WbBaWTdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn1WbBaWTdc[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow 2:45 in morning.and ime still watching fishing shows I could swear I just sat down 5 minutes ago wtf its Ben like 5 hours


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 21, 2013)

lol m2mm. Sounds like a good time  *Its on. Day 1 12/12 *


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Here you go Doobie: The Rodentator
> 
> BTW, I want to see 0:33-0:37 from your video uploaded to YT.
> He "punches" the word "BOOMSTICK" perfectly.
> ...



How's about this:

[video=youtube_share;CGpIqqIlyI4]http://youtu.be/CGpIqqIlyI4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wF69Nlt9QxU]http://youtu.be/wF69Nlt9QxU[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 21, 2013)

Few shots of my pcm. Just hit the jar for curing the other day. Pulled close to 3 ozs off the 1st one waiting for the 2nd one to dry.View attachment 2744738View attachment 2744739


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

very nice it looking like about the same for the other one still


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> very nice it looking like about the same for the other one still


I have the 2 different phenos. I like the way the 1st one starts and finishes better. 2nd one is slower and don't pack alot of weight one. Smells similiar bud structure alittle different. But in the end almost the same.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking good jhod. I was wondering what I was going to keep under my plants in the veg area since I had to put my black tray in the flower tent. While I was at the store kiddie pools were on sale for $5. Best $5 I've spent in awhile.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;cvz-s-k9uWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvz-s-k9uWo[/video]

A little local hippie rap.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jul 21, 2013)

lol they performing for 2 people?


----------



## lamopa (Jul 21, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> View attachment 2744738
> View attachment 2744739


That is some sweet bud porn!


----------



## lamopa (Jul 21, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> [video=youtube;cvz-s-k9uWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvz-s-k9uWo[/video]
> 
> A little local hippie rap.


Big crowd!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jul 21, 2013)

lamopa best signature ever.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 21, 2013)

Almost size of 2x4 we shall c if co2 can make it bigger than the 2x4 kinda shity shots camera phone


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 21, 2013)

Skunk #1 - Day #71 of 12/12

I have a theory as to why my crop is taking forever. I just noticed what appears to be newly formed seeds, Has anyone else noticed a delayed finish to their crop due to accidental pollination late in flowering? I had a male in the vicinity last week but I thought I had removed it in time - I guess not. Shit!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 21, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Skunk #1 - Day #71 of 12/12
> 
> I have a theory as to why my crop is taking forever. I just noticed what appears to be newly formed seeds, Has anyone else noticed a delayed finish to their crop due to accidental pollination late in flowering? I had a male in the vicinity last week but I thought I had removed it in time - I guess not. Shit!
> 
> View attachment 2745414View attachment 2745415


I know high heat, and excess nitrogen can cause delayed flowering.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

well six I got the girls in bigger pots, and to day I took 54 cuttings. they will fill in holes when I flip, go out side, and some will veg with my next seeds. I will get some pics up. I also went to the tropical nursery and picked up a hibiscus, and a crown of thorns. I will be building a flower room this week and should start my journal as soon as they go in. then its big pimpin under the vert six[video=youtube;HXLCOIcb41Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXLCOIcb41Y[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Skunk #1 - Day #71 of 12/12
> 
> I have a theory as to why my crop is taking forever. I just noticed what appears to be newly formed seeds, Has anyone else noticed a delayed finish to their crop due to accidental pollination late in flowering? I had a male in the vicinity last week but I thought I had removed it in time - I guess not. Shit!
> 
> View attachment 2745414View attachment 2745415


it is possible the plants naturally want to make seed look at what happens when you leave one in flower to long it throws nanners and tries to make seed


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 21, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I know high heat, and excess nitrogen can cause delayed flowering.


I have noticed the leaves are still deep green although I flushed 13 days ago. I have also had heat issues which I am planning on adding an extra intake/exhaust for my HPS cooltube. Right now I just have a fan blowing air from it into the flower room and exhausting with my 400cfm and carbon filter.

So yes I have both of these issue going on. I will try to cut out the nitrogen completely at the end of next harvest. I have been using Cha-Ching at the end of the flower cycle which is 9-50-10 and the Tiger Bloom is 2-8-4.

I just don't understand why after 71 days I still cannot find an amber trichome.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

looks like nanners is a strong possibity late into flower.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> I just don't understand why after 71 days I still cannot find an amber trichome.



Because its heavy sativa dom...


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Because its heavy sativa dom...


This is one issue I have been confused about. On Sensi Seeds website, it says that Skunk #1 is 35% Sativa and 65% Indica. Just by the way it is growing I know that is bullshit. Could they have inverted the numbers? Every other seed breeder with Skunk #1, The Pure, and Shit claims it to be 75% sativa - which seems correct based on my observations. So I suppose Sensi's info is wrong?
http://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2013)

Some people say things that arnt true to make some sales... Lots of breeders will tell you their strains take x amount of days, I add 15+ days to their numbers. But in the end heavy sativa dom strains rarely get alot of ambers going on. imo


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

the plant sensi shows looks sativa dominant.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2013)

I somehow unsubscribed to this thread 6 days ago and didnt notice till now


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been lowering the humidity in the flower room every week. Right now I have it at around 45%. I am also thinking of dimming my ballast down to 400w then to 300w hoping this will help lower the temps and force the plant to finish up. Skunk #1 going on day #72 of 12/12. I really want to get these cut on day #77 so I can start my Afghani #1 crop. I'll keep waiting as long as it takes, but I am beginning to believe these trichomes will never turn amber. I have been plucking dried dead leaves from the buds already. It's been 13 days since flush. Nothing but ph water since.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2013)

Im at day 10 of flush. Think i started to soon. She doesnt really drink anything. All of the leaf tips are feeling dry and crispy. Feels like im killing her.
Probably dont need to flush that long in a hempy bucket filled with perlite flushed with 50ppm rainwater.


----------



## Reloader (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is some Pineapple Chunk at 27 days, & more at 44 days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> This is one issue I have been confused about. On Sensi Seeds website, it says that Skunk #1 is 35% Sativa and 65% Indica. Just by the way it is growing I know that is bullshit. Could they have inverted the numbers? Every other seed breeder with Skunk #1, The Pure, and Shit claims it to be 75% sativa - which seems correct based on my observations. So I suppose Sensi's info is wrong?
> http://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1


If they're at 71 days flowering, even adding 2 weeks to the flowering recommendation of Sensi puts you well past the safety zone for the plant to self-pollinate:

(according to the description on Sensi's website) 
**Short flowering period (45 - 50 days)

Though that is a very short flowering period for a Sativa dominant plant.

Milky trich's are associated with head highs, like you would expect from a Sativa dominant plant.
Some have pushed similar plants to 90 and 100 days without amber showing.
But if it's self pollinating, it will only do so more as the days go by.
If you're satisfied with the yield it might just be time to chop to prevent more seeding.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

The solar sails are unfurling...

Re-veg pR0n:
(*Extrema)











[video=youtube_share;H3Tj8dsRdxk]http://youtu.be/H3Tj8dsRdxk[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2013)

nice doobie,like the reveg..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

It's really taking off now that the leaves are coming in.
I wish the red-flowered M1xBMF had come back, but it didn't make it.
That was some excellent smoke & meds.

One of the Casey Jones is turning into a monster and had to tie it down to even out the canopy:


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> But if it's self pollinating, it will only do so more as the days go by.
> If you're satisfied with the yield it might just be time to chop to prevent more seeding.


I am 99% positive my Afghani #1 male pollinated them. I'm waiting till end of week 11 at least. A few are swelling more than others.
I am not chopping till they are done. I've been smoking seeded bag weed for 25 years - a few more is worth the extra weight and maturity of calyxes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

An easy way to tell if it's self-pollinated is to carefully remove the caylxes with s33ds forming in them and dissect them and see if there are hidden stamens inside.
That's the only way to know for sure, and it won't affect the plant.

*edit:
But I guess that would make too much sense, no?


[video=youtube_share;JgmcY1pmxhE]http://youtu.be/JgmcY1pmxhE[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

So who runs co2 in the 600 :........how are u doing it just regulator on a timer or u have a controller if so Wich one.and how do u like it. I've used titan product and was going to get a titan co2 controller.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

Day 30 of veg and one of the Black Dynamite plants is showing her pre-cooter:


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> So who runs co2 in the 600 :........how are u doing it just regulator on a timer or u have a controller if so Wich one.and how do u like it. I've used titan product and was going to get a titan co2 controller.


I started using fermentation for co2 last week... Not sure how much its raising co2 levels bc my monitor is off calibration and needs to be sent in.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I started using fermentation for co2 last week... Not sure how much its raising co2 levels bc my monitor is off calibration and needs to be sent in.


A lot of peeps dnt even use them but ime in a flower room not.a tent so ime inside sealed in so.would like to know what ime breathing lol I dnt want to be the next guy that passed out cause.of co2 levels


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

Just ordered a regulator I have 2 20 pound tanks and a 5 pound now maybe I should add co2 in vedge also


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought CO2 was meant for veg?


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey 600 how are things? Looking good. Just wanted to stop by and invite you guys to check out my thread on mushies. The link is in my sig.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I thought CO2 was meant for veg?


Can be used in vedge and flower ......


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> A lot of peeps dnt even use them but ime in a flower room not.a tent so ime inside sealed in so.would like to know what ime breathing lol I dnt want to be the next guy that passed out cause.of co2 levels



IMO a monitor/controller is needed to not only know what the hell the levels are but not to waste it all. Iv been in a room with several thousand ppm co2 and just got a little light headed,,,, its very safe for the most part..... But nowadays stupid is oh so impressive and I would't put it past someone to shove a tube down their throat and turn it on.




method2mymadness said:


> Just ordered a regulator I have 2 20 pound tanks and a 5 pound now maybe I should add co2 in vedge also


Works great in veg too!



hornedfrog2000 said:


> I thought CO2 was meant for veg?


Got no clue how you figured that, frog. How and why would that be the case?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree that's another reason I want one to know what the hell is going on ...I've Ben around them just never on my own in my personal room and the peeps I was around used burners.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

All grow puns mos def intended.

[video=youtube;Vppbdf-qtGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/video]


[h=2]*How Mangoes Increase Marijuana High*[/h]The exotic sweet fruit rich in vitamin A can prolong the high effect originally felt while smoking marijuana. The delightful smell of mangoes is attributed to the chemical myrcene, specifically the terpenes inside, which is also found in cannabis and other exotic plants, says Berkeley Patients Care Collective. Upon consumption of a mango, the terpenes enter the bloodstream, and then whether you smoke before or after eating the mango, the terpenes will interact with the psychoactive ingredientTHC (tetrahydrocannabinol) in order to increase the potency and duration of the 'high' effect.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2013)

Cant remember why (Doh) But im with hornedfrog on this one. No co2 in flower.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Cant remember why (Doh) But im with hornedfrog on this one. No co2 in flower.



So your saying its a certain way, while also admitting you dont even know why? Are you saying people shouldnt use augmented co2 in flower? Like its a bad thing to do?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

Well show me some facts why no co2 in flower I dnt know everything all new to le on my own so enlighten me ....are u guys thinking no co2 period or when lights are off cause from my understanding co2 needs to be exhausted out.at night when lights out and not ran untill lights on


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 22, 2013)

whoda 

inerestin post on da mangoes


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

Bit the bullet and sent an old nextdoor neighbor off with 180 for a zip of primo.
And slipped him a 20-spot for his troubles.
And he's going to introduce me to a cannabis club in town: 20 strains available (150 a zip, and you can sample a little to find what you like at the counter), medibles, tinctures, etc.. 
He's got pancreatitis, and we're both OMMP card holders, so we're sort of in the same shitty boat.
Will give a smoke report in a couple of hours.
I might have held off, but my dreams have been getting foul.
Dredging up Sgt. Rock shit that I've tried to put behind me for the last 21 years (may those whom I've wronged please find a way to forgive me).
Anywho, relief is on the way.
And I'll be able to have a pic entered in the summer photo contest.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm.. IDK why something like co2 is bad in flower has just stuck in my brain. I must have read it sometime :/ Just looked through alot of "grow bible´s" and i cant find anything to back it up  The only thing is a couple threads here and there saying the same thing, reason be less potency and takes longer to finish. Ill Keep searching for a bit. But im almost certain it was maybe just one of those random threads that got my memory bank


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

HydroGp I think I've seen the same thread. Not as if I would Know either way. I'm way to new at indoor for co2 to see a difference if I did try it. I have a friend who swears by it though. Something interesting to research and ponder.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2013)

Ive used homemade co2 in all my grows and i swear i can see a good difference. Also helps the plants deal with this heat atm. But never in flower. Somethings just stick. There is alot of threads about it. But never any with some real facts. Just claims and refering to this. Saying this:"*Section 7: C02 supplementation**Some growers add C02 to their grow rooms to increase growth rate. This has proved itself to be effective in many experiments. C02 supplementation also helps the plants withstand higher temperatures of up to 95 degrees without slowing down growth. There have been complaints however, that C02 supplementation during flowering reduces potency. Therefore, C02 should be stopped when the lights are turned to 12/12."


*


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

If plants were people, then co2 would be oxygen. Regular folks like you and I wouldn't see a benefit to posting on RIU with added oxygen. World Class athletes competing in their sport would see a tremendous increase in performance if they had way more oxygen than the other competitors. So it is with plants... if they are pushing the limits in every other way, added co2 will be a big boost, in veg or flower.... it just gives them more available breath, whatever they are up to. If your plants are just putting along (like mine) more co2 isn't really going to do much.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Ive used homemade co2 in all my grows and i swear i can see a good difference. Also helps the plants deal with this heat atm. But never in flower. Somethings just stick. There is alot of threads about it. But never any with some real facts. Just claims and refering to this. Saying this:"*Section 7: C02 supplementation**Some growers add C02 to their grow rooms to increase growth rate. This has proved itself to be effective in many experiments. C02 supplementation also helps the plants withstand higher temperatures of up to 95 degrees without slowing down growth. There have been complaints however, that C02 supplementation during flowering reduces potency. Therefore, C02 should be stopped when the lights are turned to 12/12."
> 
> 
> *


Also good info.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If plants were people, then co2 would be oxygen. Regular folks like you and I wouldn't see a benefit to posting on RIU with added oxygen. World Class athletes competing in their sport would see a tremendous increase in performance if they had way more oxygen than the other competitors. So it is with plants... if they are pushing the limits in every other way, added co2 will be a big boost, in veg or flower.... it just gives them more available breath, whatever they are up to. If your plants are just putting along (like mine) more co2 isn't really going to do much.


I tried a double quote but messed it up. Jig that's a very good analogy and makes complete since.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2013)

co2 will cause certain strains to burst into flames if they reach 90 degrees and should be used with caution.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If plants were people, then co2 would be oxygen. Regular folks like you and I wouldn't see a benefit to posting on RIU with added oxygen. World Class athletes competing in their sport would see a tremendous increase in performance if they had way more oxygen than the other competitors. So it is with plants... if they are pushing the limits in every other way, added co2 will be a big boost, in veg or flower.... it just gives them more available breath, whatever they are up to. If your plants are just putting along (like mine) more co2 isn't really going to do much.


Your plants have actually been trained to live off NO c02, as your last grow you trained them to not need water! You're creating the most efficient, low requirement strains on the planet man! I smell a nobel peace prize in the works! or is it a Pulitzer? Im not knowledged in what prize is for what.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2013)

You must be pokeing the poo now


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

I've also figured out how to keep them from growing. They just stay nice and healthy looking the same size day after day, week after week. I dare any of you guys to grow 3" plants in 3 months from germination. Bet you can't do it lol.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2013)

Ahh Im laughing over here. I cant for the life of me think of the plants but theres one that literally lives off of humidity. They grow so slow you'll doubt they're alive, They dont have a root system really, Ive seen them sold glued to a rock... but anyways, thats what jig is working on crossing with his plants  Seed to harvest in merely 36 years.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> So your saying its a certain way, while also admitting you dont even know why? Are you saying people shouldnt use augmented co2 in flower? Like its a bad thing to do?


I know this isn't directed towards me, but I was really asking. I always just thought it was for veg... haha. Obviously not. I haven't really done much reading on it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm finding this hard to type:







After a mere 3 weeks of (un-desired) sobriety, it took only two rips on the bongaroo to make this hard to type.
A big thanks goes out to my buddy "J" for coming through in the clutch with zero notice!


*I just noticed that my left shoulder, which has been making me feel like a complete wuss for my lack of ability to take the pain without outward emotion, now moves more freely with much less pain after the bong, too. 


If I ever form a band, I'm going to name it: Bong.
Or Vape.
Or Doob.

Hmm... I wonder if the name "Jigfresh" has been taken by a band yet?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y7sLYNwevDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7sLYNwevDQ[/video] This is doobies old band.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2013)

Carbon dioxide is used by plants for photosynthesis, which only occurs during daylight periods. At night they respire and give off co2.....from wiki answers..............During the day time, there is light coming from the sun. Plants need light to photosynthesise. At night, there is no light, so they can't photosynthesise. Instead, they respire.......................cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's the long-winded version of it (but well worth the minute to read it):

*from:

http://scienceline.ucsb.edu/getkey.php?key=730


why do plants need oxygen?Answer 1:
I'l bet you are wondering that because you already know that plants can make oxygen. You probably already know that in photosynthesis, plants take CO2 from the air, Water (H2O) from their roots, and energy from the sun and make sugar (C6H12O6). What a lot of people don't realize is that when there's little or no light, plants do the same thing we do. The break down the sugar to release CO2, water, and energy. This requires oxygen. The reason is pretty complex, but basically, electrons get passed around, and oxygen has to pick them up at the end of the process. 
If you measured the amount of oxygen and CO2 dissolved in a lake, how do you think the daytime levels would compare to the nighttime levels?
Would a plant need oxygen if it were under lights 24 hours a day?

Answer 2:
Plants respire, just like we do. When a plant doesn't have access to light, it burns sugar to make energy, consuming energy. It's just that plants use sugars to build their bodies as well as an energy storage, so over the course of a plant's life, as it grows, it makes more sugar than it burns, and so releases more oxygen than it consumes.

Answer 3:
Plants need oxygen for the same reason you and I do -- without oxygen we can't convert the carbohydrates, fats, and proteins we eat into energy. We call this process respiration, and the formula for this sort of reaction is like this:

sugar + oxygen --> carbon dioxide + water + energy

So we breathe in oxygen and eat food, and we exhale carbon dioxide and excrete water.
This exact same reaction goes on in every living cell, including all plant cells. But of course plants don't have to eat food, because they make their own food using photosynthesis. The formula for photosynthesis is basically this:

carbon dioxide + water + sunlight --> sugar + oxygen

You can see that this is basically the reverse of respiration, but plants convert the energy in sunlight into the chemical bonds of the sugar. When cells respire, they break those bonds and get the energy out of them.Anyway, you can see that photosynthesis produces oxygen as a waste product, so for the most part plants don't have to breathe in extra oxygen -- they can just use the oxygen that they produce during photosynthesis. However, plants only perform photosynthesis in the green parts, like leaves and stems, but all plant cells need oxygen to respire. Cells in the leaves get plenty of oxygen from photosynthesis, but cells in the roots often need to get oxygen from the environment to stay alive. Even though roots are buried, they can absorb oxygen from the small air spaces in soil. This is why it's possible to 'drown' plants by watering them too much. 
If the soil is way too wet, the roots are smothered, the roots can't get any oxygen from the air, and the cells in the roots die. Without those root cells, the rest of the plant dies. Some plants have evolved adaptations to deal with extremely wet soil. Mangroves are trees that live in swampy environments along the coast in the tropics. The roots of mangroves are often entirely under saltwater, so they have special structures called pneumatophores (Greek for "air carrier") that act like snorkels, sticking up out of the water to get a oxygen for the roots.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

O look what I started either way going to use it I've seen what it.can do first hand when ur garden is dialed in .


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Which is why oxygen is so important for the roots, and so is a dark period even during veg imo.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm finding this hard to type:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad u got urself.some.smoke Doobs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

And also, the stomata only open to respire when the ambient temperatures cool to a certain point.
So I would think that unless manipulating the room temperatures to induce the stomata to open, or spritzing with cool water periodically, applying CO2 would during lights-on only help the plant endure higher heat, and possibly refract the light differently than an oxygen rich atmosphere?
At night, it would be a benefit to give it fuel to grow when photosynthesis isn't taking place.

To go way down the rabbit hole:
*cannabis is not the plant being used as an example, but the basic botany is there regarding CO2 effects on plant growth

"*Effects of CO2 enrichment on the photosynthetic light response of sun and shade leaves of canopy sweetgum trees (Liquidambar styraciflua) in a forest ecosystem*"

http://treephys.oxfordjournals.org/content/19/12/779.full.pdf


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Which is why oxygen is so important for the roots, and so is a dark period even during veg imo.



I got my veg on 14/10. I cant remember if its roots, or the upper parts, or both grow most at night,,,, one of these if right though. And it cuts down on both the elec bill and heat. I originally started doing this to get my plants used to the outdoor cycle, but i think I'll keep it this way.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I got my veg on 14/10. I cant remember if its roots, or the upper parts, or both grow most at night,,,, one of these if right though. And it cuts down on both the elec bill and heat. I originally started doing this to get my plants used to the outdoor cycle, but i think I'll keep it this way.


14/10 for every kind? Sativa and Indica?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are the google search results (lots of awesome info in these pages: came up with a bunch of science pages regarding co2 and photosynthesis)

"effects of co2 on light" was the search terms

http://www.google.com/search?gs_rn=20&gs_ri=psy-ab&cp=19&gs_id=23&xhr=t&q=how does a plant breath&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49478099,d.aWM&biw=1167&bih=778&um=1&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=JsntUY-sLobyqwG7k4HQDw#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=effect+of+co2+on+light&oq=effects+of+co2+on+light&gs_l=serp.1.0.33i29i30l2.3253.12873.0.14994.25.18.1.6.6.0.192.1890.11j7.18.0....0.0..1c.1.20.psy-ab.v2qVIJPZDgU&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49478099,d.aWM,pv.xjs.s.en_US.MzTIAy2H0K0.O&fp=cb0bf64e7870bd3d&biw=1167&bih=778


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 14/10 for every kind? Sativa and Indica?



Yeah, not sure how sativa the most sativa plants I have are, but they stayed vegging.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 22, 2013)

So i guess the question is how long to leave the light on in veg to get the most out of the growth, but short enough to cut out the heat and electic bill? Whodat you say you do your 14/10 and no issues? Have you noticed a slow down of any kind? Might be an interesting experiment ofr some of the champion growers here in the 600.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If plants were people, then co2 would be oxygen. Regular folks like you and I wouldn't see a benefit to posting on RIU with added oxygen. World Class athletes competing in their sport would see a tremendous increase in performance if they had way more oxygen than the other competitors. So it is with plants... if they are pushing the limits in every other way, added co2 will be a big boost, in veg or flower.... it just gives them more available breath, whatever they are up to. If your plants are just putting along (like mine) more co2 isn't really going to do much.


jig is right it all come down to limiting factors . co2 can be used at higher levels then is currently found in the atmosphere only at the time the other limiting factors have been maxed. you need light, food, and co2 if any of this is lacking growth will be limited. I caught sub say he stops the last two weeks of flower. he said you can taste the excess carbon in the bud. it will be after my next move when im in the house I will be buying before I will set up with co2. I can say I will run it in combination with enzyme teas, and bear bulb lighting in my effort to meet the limiting factors. as far as subs claims maybe some controlled experiments are in order. just my two cent


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

I ran 14/10 for veg last cycle and I think it had the plants go more quickly into flower once 12/12 started.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2013)

Cool one:

[video=youtube_share;cFX4JrsPaUs]http://youtu.be/cFX4JrsPaUs[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2013)

I just cut mine down to 16/8, and am planning on dropping it to 14 next week when they hit the 600 and 12/12 the next. im am trying to give them a chance to root some before the flip, and besides it should be less stressful god knows they have been stressed plenty.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Ahh Im laughing over here. I cant for the life of me think of the plants but theres one that literally lives off of humidity. They grow so slow you'll doubt they're alive, They dont have a root system really, Ive seen them sold glued to a rock... but anyways, thats what jig is working on crossing with his plants  Seed to harvest in merely 36 years.


This be the plant I think. It's called an air plant. 1 or 2 x a month you soak in water and put it back in the atrium thing.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

I forgot picture.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cool one:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cFX4JrsPaUs]http://youtu.be/cFX4JrsPaUs[/video]


lord that one image of the stomata opening and closing......nightmare stuff


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;cFX4JrsPaUs]http://youtu.be/cFX4JrsPaUs[/video]



I have the strangest erection now...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

I posted the first 2 before I realized I was a page behind. Once again the 600 answered a ? I had without asking. The light time schedule is something I'va wondered about for awhile. Between what I've read and my years experience outdoors has left me a little confused. Even in the outdoor forums you read a lot as if they wont flower till 12/12. I've yet to see a plant need exactly 12/12 outside to flower. Knowing this I wondered where the variance in strains was when they begin to flower and exactly or closely to the light time needed to flower. It amazes me the amount of people in the outdoor forums waiting for their daylight hours to go down to 12 hours as if they had a watch saying not yet it's 12and a 1/2 hours another 6 days and we're on.lol I've always thought that my sativas popped earlier now from you guys I once again have somewhere to start from. My electric bill thanks you for this I must try for heat issues this time around.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> How's about this:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CGpIqqIlyI4]http://youtu.be/CGpIqqIlyI4[/video]


Perfect!

I opened it back up in youtube, and will add it to my favorites...
...once I figure out how to get youtube to stop trying to coincide
all my online identities...

Thanks!

JD


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 22, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I posted the first 2 before I realized I was a page behind. Once again the 600 answered a ? I had without asking. The light time schedule is something I'va wondered about for awhile. Between what I've read and my years experience outdoors has left me a little confused. Even in the outdoor forums you read a lot as if they wont flower till 12/12. I've yet to see a plant need exactly 12/12 outside to flower. Knowing this I wondered where the variance in strains was when they begin to flower and exactly or closely to the light time needed to flower. It amazes me the amount of people in the outdoor forums waiting for their daylight hours to go down to 12 hours as if they had a watch saying not yet it's 12and a 1/2 hours another 6 days and we're on.lol I've always thought that my sativas popped earlier now from you guys I once again have somewhere to start from. My electric bill thanks you for this I must try for heat issues this time around.


I agree. I had some blue dream that flowered at 13.5 light and one of them revegged at 14. It would be very beneficial to know which strains flower when... approximately. Where I live, pretty much everything flowers as soon as you put it outside; I'm too low in latitude. I'm thinking of trying Durban Poison sometime and seeing how it goes in regards to sunlight needs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2013)

the cuts I took last night the darker green are top cuts from everything, the light green are bottom cuts from pw#1#2, and the other 5 are from my two males and have started to root and came down with me in the move new growth already  BA#1


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

I do think more sativa leaning strains will start flower sooner, it's in their genetics, maybe bc they know they take forever and their genetic memory of the type of sessions where they originated. Longest flowerers iv run whent aboot 12 weeks. Iv never run a true sativa I think,,,, def not the person to talk to here.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 22, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> This is one issue I have been confused about. On Sensi Seeds website, it says that Skunk #1 is 35% Sativa and 65% Indica. Just by the way it is growing I know that is bullshit. Could they have inverted the numbers? Every other seed breeder with Skunk #1, The Pure, and Shit claims it to be 75% sativa - which seems correct based on my observations. So I suppose Sensi's info is wrong?
> http://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1


im growing s#1, and its a heavy indica dom, third run with it as well , pretty uniform
i get the occasional other pheno tho


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I do think more sativa leaning strains will start flower sooner, it's in their genetics, maybe bc they know they take forever and their genetic memory of the type of sessions where they originated. Longest flowerers iv run whent aboot 12 weeks. Iv never run a true sativa I think,,,, def not the person to talk to here.


I think it's supposed to be the opposite isn't it? Indicas flower sooner and more easily because they evolved in areas of higher latitude which meant longer days than in equatorial areas.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2013)

my crown of thorns I picked up this weekend group shot, and if you look you can see where I did not put a peace back and got better use of my space. have about 600 watts of cfl and the space is 29inx58inx48in


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I think it's supposed to be the opposite isn't it? Indicas flower sooner and more easily because they evolved in areas of higher latitude which meant longer days than in equatorial areas.



Hehe I just smoked a tester bowl of MVK, no one listen to me!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2013)

pass that to your neighbor over her I know it is better then this sack I have


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 22, 2013)

Time to burn some blue pit and wind down goodnight world


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 22, 2013)

Are there any issue using a 600w dimmable ballast set at other wattages with a 600w HPS? My ballast has a 300W, 450W, 600W, and 660W settings. I can see the 660W shortening the life of the bulb, but will running it at 300W or 450W cause any resistive heat or other issues in the ballast or bulb? Thanks


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2013)

Fucking with a Mac editor, lots to learn. This was, get the video in, get the video out!
[video=youtube_share;FOMImlURyY4]http://youtu.be/FOMImlURyY4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

Its a jungle in there!!!


G-night all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2013)

supchaka what you running, and who is right is looking packed full of tasty nugs


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Are there any issue using a 600w dimmable ballast set at other wattages with a 600w HPS? My ballast has a 300W, 450W, 600W, and 660W settings. I can see the 660W shortening the life of the bulb, but will running it at 300W or 450W cause any resistive heat or other issues in the ballast or bulb? Thanks


 No problems....it's less strain on the equipment. ................................. cof


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

FIREBALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOEDENMORGEN!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 23, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> supchaka what you running, and who is right is looking packed full of tasty nugs


Some mix of like 6 strains from Emily. We'll call her hodge podge!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 23, 2013)

well my clones been in the cloner a week now heres a few pics and the sweet in sour i took them off.....

1st 2 pics the mother 
2nd 2 the cloner
and last is my new pump and air stones and 2 of the tubs need 1 more i do to run 4 cloners off that pump,,,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2013)

Freddy da Frog sez:

_*"*_*Jerntz iz g**ü**d ! ! !*_*"
*_


----------



## budolskie (Jul 23, 2013)

and heres the shitters i have on flower now haha,

1st 2 my p killer lemon 
2nd 2 are 1 the p kush 
3rd 2 are the other p kush 

think these 3 are due down any time expecting a shitty yeild due to neglect.......

next 3 pics are 1 my p killer thats been on since 17th last month

forgot to get pics of the other p killer

next 3 is my topd blue thats been on since 17th last month also

and last 2 pics my dippy ellsy been on a week.........

so as i get enough space im putting 6-9 in there, in 11ltr pots every 8 weeks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2013)

Swoops in, shakes head right-left, raises-looks right-left pR0n:

*spent the night & morning tidying up a bit and raising the plants up to use the light better.
**the pots with clothes pins (pegs) snapped to them show confirmed female pre-flowers: the re-veg in the front-center is an Exrema female, both Casey Jones are female (front-right & rear-right), and two of the Black Dynamite plants are female (left-center & left-rear), the rest in the center and on the left are all Black Dynamite, and will show in another day or two, and the Platinum Bubba x O.G. Kush is yet to show as well (located right-center).





































Going to get word today from the first home builder company if they can do it in our budget, but it's not sounding promising. They're a high end builder with a number of jobs going on, so it probably won't be worth it to get involved. So we'll go to the next home builder and others to find out if any can do it within our budget until we find hopefully a few so we have a choice to research and try to make an informed choice about who to sign with.
The lot is $55,000, and we have a total budget of $150,000 for an easy to afford mortgage with putting 20% down on the property & new home build load and we have a loan officer who will roll the two loans into one mortgage and include the costs in the mortgage.
So does $95,000 for permits & inspection fees, materials & labor, foundation to shingles, for a $1,333-sq.ft. ranch home, continuous foundation, 22' x 20' garage on the front of a Ranch-style single level home with everyday laminate counters, carpet & vinyl, central A/C, like this one I modified from a prospective home-builder to have something to e-mail them with a request for a quote since it would be a modest-to-minor change to the original floor plan/garage placement, and other noted items, sound feasible?








to this:








Fingers crossed we can can find a builder.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

DST said:


> FIREBALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOEDENMORGEN!







Stop drop and roll! Looking A+ there D...... I wish I had fire balls  lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2013)

thera-gesic,and a absent mind.......you to can have "fire balls"


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

uh... I can neither confirm nor deny that I may know that feeling. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2013)

doobie....................you need a builder who can bring it in at less than $75 a square foot. That's cutting it pretty close............ cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> uh... I can neither confirm nor deny that I may know that feeling. lol



........................



Btw look at this security thingy I just had to do... "place peenis-a" here...






​



​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm, If I cut it back to the required minimum sq. footage of 1,300-sq.ft. it moves up to $73 a sq-ft..
If we maximize the loan to 160k, slim down our witholding and add $5,000 cash for it so our mortgage payment stays almost the same, it would being it ip to $105k for complete building, which is $80.76 per sq.ft..
The first house plan I posted is their 1248-sq.ft. ranch and they charge $78,900 which is $63.22 per sq.ft., so it may be barely possible.
After I get shot down or get good news from the first one, I'l start shopping it around all over to see if it's feasible to work.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Jig - Did you get the storm yesterday?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

Nah it was just humid and cloudy. Had an amazing evening light shining through the clouds. It seems almost like night, but you could see shadows of things. Trippy and tropical. It's odd sweating when it's only 70 f out. We got sprinkles on the weekend, but not enough to wet the whole ground... just enough to make the trees happy.

Luckily there is a roof on the building now.

View attachment 2747389

And here's my babies - OG Kush, Plushberry x purp kush x gsog, psycho killer, grape kush, j1 x gdp? 
View attachment 2747388


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Ut7wK9l9mk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ut7wK9l9mk[/video]


----------



## HaloKittyKitty (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, whale of a tale to tell the grandkids down the line, lol!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2013)

if you cant fuck it duck it right doobie




who them boys got to moving pretty fast when they broke the water. I bet it wasn't as funny to them as it was to me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> if you cant fuck it duck it right doobie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, man, it's tape from a 40-foot tall talking purple *gorill-ill-ill-ill-laaaaaa*_!!!!!_


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2013)

same as me but I have the white. duct tap brad I bought last time f'en blow wouldn't stick to its self I kid you not


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been less than happy with 3M and duck tape lately.
Liking the Gorilla.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> same as me but I have the white. duct tap brad I bought last time f'en blow wouldn't stick to its self I kid you not


I bought some like a month ago that sucked ass too. Guess you can't get anything for cheap these days.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Prizzle in your fizzle. I dont give a shizzle 

Yummy Maters






Heres the MVK sample Im smoking on,,, very pleasant. Im seeing some purple in there, did not expect that.
I have some space bubble samples drying, CANT WAIT, should be two more days 








Nibiru babies. I just flood these totes with 1.5 gallons each every few days, nice and easy. DOG s1 to the right





MVK






I found me a big cola hiding in there lol.










Lights out showing the fade getting serious now, leaves dropping,,, its fall.










Blue Pizzle!









Das Space Bubbles


Das slackers.










Das not slackers  Nugs are foookin solid!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's the babies in the cloner. Wanted to shut the box down for the summer. But decided to us it for my clones. Going to be doing a PCM run I think next.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking fab whodat! And Doob's, I am with you on the Gorilla, best tape out....wishing I had bought some as the tape I bought recently is also mediocre.....

Gailforce sunshine has receeded here today, slightly overcast. Tropical storms in Scotland last night by all accounts (I was speaking to a friend and told him to call me back as his line was terrible..."no its not" he replied, "that's the rain on the roof of the conservatory!" Fuk me it was loud loud loud!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2013)

Clone time:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 24, 2013)

Foxtail

View attachment 2748316View attachment 2748318


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2013)

One of these things is not like the other,
one of these things is kind of the same.
Can you tell which one is not like the other
by the time I finish my song?







So boys & girls:

Is it "A" - the AA-battery?
Is it "B" - the round & toight fatty?
Or is it "C" - the lighter so handy?


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

The lighter produces FIRE, the joint is FIRE, the battery melts in a FIRE.....fuk knows Doobie, gtfooh with yer riddles, lmfao.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2013)

Give that man a kewpie doll!
One of those happy coincidences where all three have multiple things in common.
Mostly was going to snap a pic of my morning constitutional when I noticed it would stand up on it's own with no problems.
So for scale references I add the other two, when the old Sesame Street song popped into my head. That's when I noticed all the similes involved.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2013)

with a lil foil strip,that bat will light that fatty...prison tricks!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

And we all know how Prisoners love bits of foil, lol.....The Scottish Prison service probably still don't know why Kitkats are the most popular biscuits in the hall! Actually, even Nestle have removed the foil now I think (been a while since I had a kitkat!)


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^give me a break.....give me a break...haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

genuity said:


> with a lil foil strip,that bat will light that fatty...prison tricks!!!


Thats some stoner survivor man shit right there


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Just had my first smerk break of the day, thinks that's my day over now, lol......my brains gone all weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewooooooooooooowarmandfuzzy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

DST said:


> And we all know how Prisoners love bits of foil, lol.....The Scottish Prison service probably still don't know why Kitkats are the most popular biscuits in the hall! Actually, even Nestle have removed the foil now I think (been a while since I had a kitkat!)



Not true D, they are all just looking for breaks.


lol G


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

A mate of mine got a pay out a while back because he had to slop his own shit out in Barlinnie, ffs. He was constantly looking for a break!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

What do you mean he had to "slop his own shit out"? Sounds terrible.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2013)

^^can not be good>>>>slop-n-shit in the same room,,,,that shit cray


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

they had chamber pots, not toilets. And each day would be required to slop that shit out.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone is feelin good this morning, ahhaha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

DST said:


> they had chamber pots, not toilets. And each day would be required to slop that shit out.



My grandmother does that everyday, she should get paid lmao.  


Alrighty Im otta hear for a little, peace yall.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

If I ever get to that point, I'm using cat litter... makes it all so much less messy.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

yer Gran probably doesn't have to slop out here celly's shit as well though, 

enjoy yer day with the planties!


whodatnation said:


> My grandmother does that everyday, she should get paid lmao.
> 
> 
> Alrighty Im otta hear for a little, peace yall.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If I ever get to that point, I'm using cat litter... makes it all so much less messy.



Holy shit I knew I should have left! The visuals,,, fsm have mercy tha visuals! lol squatting in a cat box thats ridiculous mr J!


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If I ever get to that point, I'm using cat litter... makes it all so much less messy.


killin me^^but that is something you should coin/trademark/make it yours,cause that is some real shit.."human litter"


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

You just know Doobiebrother is going to come up with a tm for Human Litter!!! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I knew I'd make a name for myself one day! Presenting Jigfresh Human Litter! If it's got my name on it... you crap and piss in it, that's out promise.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2013)

If it gets to that point, jig, we'll all chip in and get you one of these:


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> If it gets to that point, jig, we'll all chip in and get you one of these:


please don't tell me it has a sensor that tells you the cat has just unloaded.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Not that one. Others do though. The ones with the automatic sweeper thingy. The things we automate sure are amazing. I'm surprised people don't voluntarily put themselves on ventilators so they don't have to breath for themselves.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

cat looks a tad sheepish in that pic, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2013)

Humor noted.
Engage Humor Response algorithm 420.
Laugh Out Loud.
Humor Response algorithm 420 completed.
End Function.

... Dang it, that took as long as it would have taken me to type myself!
These Gen 1 forum auto-bots are WAY too slow!
I'm not going to bother posting for a while, until the Gen 2 and Gen 3 forum auto-bots are out on the market.
I hear they'll roXors with quad-cloXors!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

I think its safe to say we are all pretty stoned. That cracked me up doobie.



[video=youtube;cpads8s5mik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpads8s5mik[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

420ish time, catch you all in a bit. National disaster in the hoose here, only 2 biscuits left ffs!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2013)

Jig and cat: switched at birth!







News at 11..


----------



## Closetgardner (Jul 24, 2013)

What's up 6ers? All good i hope.

Question for DST... Are there any cafe's in a'dam that stock the dog?
Me and a bunch of mates are coming out there in october for my bro inlaws stag weekend. Showed a few of them the dog in HT and they told me to ask.

Also what's the best/bizziest nightclub to go to for hardstyle/hard house?
dunno if your into it but... Where would i find good ecto's over there?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2013)

My family has a home on stilts in the Everglades with a toilet that uses kitty litter. It's also common for houses extremely close to lakes or just water in general for pollution reasons.

Genuity you beat me to the battery lighter comparison. My last trip they quit selling lighters and installed electric lighters up outside to get people to stop smoking in dorms/cell. So batteries became a way of life.

Here's what was grazing this morning in my yard. I think it's the same mom and babies from 3-4 months ago.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 24, 2013)

another 10 pot cloner with 10 blueberry in! also have an 18 pot 1 yet to get pics and fill up over weekend when i empty the sweet in sour. 
heres a couple pics 

1st and 2nd is the blueberry and new cloner
3rd is the blue berry along side the sweet n sour blue on left 
4th is the sweet in sour roots the day 8 days in the cloner
and last is yesterdays roots on the sweet in sour


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 24, 2013)

nice budolskie. damn you make it look easy.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well 6er's I think I have my GF talked into a vacation in Dec. I figure with my outdoor and indoor I'll have 4-5lb's in Oct. I've been trying to talk her into letting a friend take what's extra that we can't smoke up. In the past it would have to last as long as possible but this year only about 2 months. She finally agreed once she found out I wanted to use the money for a nice vacation. So since we both have off for Christmas Break till the after the newyear's we decided to check into a Europe Vacation. I found a site where you can pick your own destinations. We know for sure we want to see Amsterdam and Venice but up in the air from their. I did a couple versions such as Amsterdam, Paris, Venice, and finally Rome in that order. The price with Airfare, Hotels, and Transportation for 10 days is only $5,000. As we all know that's easily obtainable from what I have outside and even have spending money. I'm posting this just incase some of you in the 600 over there might have a suggestion on a place to checkout either for destinations or another place to checkout their vacations. I have about 2 1/2 months to plan. We both are very much into art, history etc...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

Sup Sixers, hope all is well in the club! I put a 8ft x 5ft screen over my plant, I am now ready for flowering time, should be in 2 or 3 weeks.

View attachment 2748777


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I went to Italy last year, Rome was super cool for old stuff and the vatican. Cool to just be in the city... but it is a big city, so has big city drawbacks like anywhere else. Haven't been to venice, but my dad has, and he said if you've seen a movie with venice in it, you've seen venice. My dad also has the propensity to be a curmudgen, so take that with a grain of salt. Feel like I've heard the same thing about venice form others though. It also floods there all the time, so don't wear your nicest shoes. Florence was in a beautiful part of the country, I would try to make it out that way for the art. Pisa is close too... that was fun to visit. Seriously don't go down to Naples. It made me think that's what Rio de Janero must look like, slums and all. The place was a dump (from what I could tell).

Amsterdam is the tits. In more ways than one, lol.

If you are into history and art, I think London is the place to check out. They got lots and lots. All the stuff you'd ever want to see artiifact wise is in the british museum. And it's free to go in. The national gallery is cool too if you like paintings and such. There's parts of the old wall all round the city, the financial district is cool to be a tourist in... it's so old. There's Westminster Abbey you could check out, that's wild.

My wife says Salzburg is beautiful, it's surrounded by mountains and is just picturesque. It's really old and has history, it's where Mozart grew up, there's tons of big squares everywhere, and there's a river and you can walk everywhere, and it's hilly and I really love it. (wife's words)

Duchieman who used to hang out here a lot went to Budapest and said that was a great experience.

Istanbul is by all acounts amazing.

I have visited Copenhagen and went across to Sweden. It wasn't too exciting up there.

That's what I got.

And if you want to go to another planet and be there all by yourself, Eastern Iceland is the place to be.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 24, 2013)

Fm I can't wait to see them bitches flower, proper beasts


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've been less than happy with 3M and duck tape lately.
> Liking the Gorilla.


QFT. Gorilla tape does not loosen when it gets wet. This is one property that most other 
duct tapes do not have IME.

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jig cool that's exactly the type of info I was looking for. The only thing set in stone is we want Amsterdam to be the first stop. I've read a bit on Iceland, it sounds beautiful. I get enough time by myself out here where I live. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I still think Aluminum Tape is the best stuff out there.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2013)

Whodat I've got a few questions for you about soil since what I've seen you are the best person I can ask on or off the web without to much issues. I have a guy coming to back fill and such around my house in the end of sept. or beg. of oct. My main ? is I have him opening up me a area for a regular garden next year. As I've mentioned I have a lot of clay on my land. If I get a load of sand and till it in then put plastic over it till spring then till some composte and moss in it will it be useable. Here our some pics of the dirt in the area I'm asking about from where I planted this year. I also included the area to be cleaned. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

I can recommend loads of places, but best done when I am slightly more brain to hand coordinated.

If you are smokers I would def initely try to check out Spain, Cataluna its pretty much decriminalised - Barcelona. They have smoke clubs, as well as it being a great City.

For art, the whole of Europe, any city you choose really but I can be more specific about my particular experience tmorrow, shame you can only do 10 days. And of course I can bore you to shreds about the Dam....fuk, you might not even want to come, lol.

.


jimmer6577 said:


> Well 6er's I think I have my GF talked into a vacation in Dec. I figure with my outdoor and indoor I'll have 4-5lb's in Oct. I've been trying to talk her into letting a friend take what's extra that we can't smoke up. In the past it would have to last as long as possible but this year only about 2 months. She finally agreed once she found out I wanted to use the money for a nice vacation. So since we both have off for Christmas Break till the after the newyear's we decided to check into a Europe Vacation. I found a site where you can pick your own destinations. We know for sure we want to see Amsterdam and Venice but up in the air from their. I did a couple versions such as Amsterdam, Paris, Venice, and finally Rome in that order. The price with Airfare, Hotels, and Transportation for 10 days is only $5,000. As we all know that's easily obtainable from what I have outside and even have spending money. I'm posting this just incase some of you in the 600 over there might have a suggestion on a place to checkout either for destinations or another place to checkout their vacations. I have about 2 1/2 months to plan. We both are very much into art, history etc...


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

You can get the Dog in the Grey Area, when in stock.

God only knows about hard house clubs, lol. I get far too horny in those things looking at half naked women writhing around all sweaty and stuff, I try to limit that to maybe once a leap year.......


Closetgardner said:


> What's up 6ers? All good i hope.
> 
> Question for DST... Are there any cafe's in a'dam that stock the dog?
> Me and a bunch of mates are coming out there in october for my bro inlaws stag weekend. Showed a few of them the dog in HT and they told me to ask.
> ...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2013)

DST said:


> I can recommend loads of places, but best done when I am slightly more brain to hand coordinated.
> 
> If you are smokers I would def initely try to check out Spain, Cataluna its pretty much decriminalised - Barcelona. They have smoke clubs, as well as it being a great City.
> 
> ...


D I appreciate your answer tonight but do look forward to what you have to say. I never thought of spain but the GF loved it. We are very open to suggestions. And yes we are both smokers in fact she out smokes me and everyone I know so throw idea's are way. I'll probably only make it there once and don't want to say if we......


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys crack me up. I can totally see jig reading the paper while hovering over a litter box. Im a dog guy, so I would just go take a dump in the yard. Lets hope none of us get there.

Greenhouse is doing well. Everything is flowering, and im planning on putting the vegging ladies outside in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jbCqwl2geQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbCqwl2geQg[/video] how is it going guys put my next seeds in water last night  10 purple bud 8 Kilimanjaro  21 bag seed  cuttings looking great  this was my buddy lost him somewhere in the move  and one of my pics


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;vUsv4Lb7EQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUsv4Lb7EQs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Whodat I've got a few questions for you about soil since what I've seen you are the best person I can ask on or off the web without to much issues. I have a guy coming to back fill and such around my house in the end of sept. or beg. of oct. My main ? is I have him opening up me a area for a regular garden next year. As I've mentioned I have a lot of clay on my land. If I get a load of sand and till it in then put plastic over it till spring then till some composte and moss in it will it be useable. Here our some pics of the dirt in the area I'm asking about from where I planted this year. I also included the area to be cleaned. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.View attachment 2749061View attachment 2749062View attachment 2749063


First things first get a soil test I would think. And dont add sand to the clay, it will give you something even worse. I'll get some stuff together for ya seeing as I dont know off the top of my head (id like to look into it anyway). My guess though is adding tons of compost and other amendments (depending on soil test) then tilling it all in ONCE then no more tilling! From then on to build real soil health you start from the top and let the lifeforms down under eat and set everything up the way they want it. Its important to have a "soil armor" when its exposed to the sun and elements to keep it from frying and or washing away. Tilled up with PLENTY of organic matter and topped with a thick layer of hay for protection. While that breaks down Id prob get to business in raised beds on top then next season its all nice and ready. Adding worms will help allot and their benefits compound each year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

View attachment 2749344 what is the front right one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> First things first get a soil test I would think. And dont add sand to the clay, it will give you something even worse. I'll get some stuff together for ya seeing as I dont know off the top of my head (id like to look into it anyway). My guess though is adding tons of compost and other amendments (depending on soil test) then tilling it all in ONCE then no more tilling! From then on to build real soil health you start from the top and let the lifeforms down under eat and set everything up the way they want it. Its important to have a "soil armor" when its exposed to the sun and elements to keep it from frying and or washing away. Tilled up with PLENTY of organic matter and topped with a thick layer of hay for protection. While that breaks down Id prob get to business in raised beds on top then next season its all nice and ready. Adding worms will help allot and their benefits compound each year.


who is right no sand I would add pine bark, compost and lava rock. clay is a good thing you just need to break it up. I have amended ga reed clay at my moms for her and now it will over grow the space she has to cut her roses back to keep them in check


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I bet it's Dog.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

kind of why I ask. it looked like it to me but I have not grown it YET


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

Morning 6ers. Bit of a rest from the intense sun here today with a light cloud covering, bit of a relief really as we have not been able to get the temps low at my friends spot, so probably having some slowed down growth there, ffs. Not so bad in my place with temps around 28 with the highest in my cab being 32, and that was when the ambient temps where 31.
Got one of my old buds from Scotland and his wife visiting tomorrow for the weekend so should be fun fun fun.
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

someone say dog?

View attachment 2749548View attachment 2749549View attachment 2749550


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

Lovely frost Don!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Wish there was more. It when don't I eh  should be a couple of zips from 3 scrawny Sog stylas


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

we always want more porridge, 

please sir can I have some more?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

I suppose you'll be wanting ALL of Xmas day off too next lol


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

T'would be nice sir! And can we also get New Years and the 2nd like the Scots!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Want the lot you jocks haha I heard copper wire was invented by two jocks fighting over a penny?!?


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2013)

well potted the sweet n sours up and replaced with 10 dogs also put 9 more blueberry and 9 pyscho killer in my 18 holer heres few pics what i been doing this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Always tight with your operation bud. Clean n healthy everytime.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2013)

the flower rooms went to scrap with neglect of havin lovely blueberry and the plants on flower not being upto my expectations haha.... so next plan is. 9 these clones on flower in 2 weeks in 11ltrs then see what they like for space see if i can keep doing 9 every 8 weeks or what ever less hassle with differnt strength nutes and shit (thats the hard work) 3 differnt feeds every time sweating haha wasnt as bad when i was smoking crap of the streets but once i had the lovely i just couldnt be arsed so i think just one feed every other day or what ever will be not to much for me to do haha


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I went to Italy last year, Rome was super cool for old stuff and the vatican. Cool to just be in the city... but it is a big city, so has big city drawbacks like anywhere else. Haven't been to venice, but my dad has, and he said if you've seen a movie with venice in it, you've seen venice. My dad also has the propensity to be a curmudgen, so take that with a grain of salt. Feel like I've heard the same thing about venice form others though. It also floods there all the time, so don't wear your nicest shoes. Florence was in a beautiful part of the country, I would try to make it out that way for the art. Pisa is close too... that was fun to visit. Seriously don't go down to Naples. It made me think that's what Rio de Janero must look like, slums and all. The place was a dump (from what I could tell).
> 
> Amsterdam is the tits. In more ways than one, lol.
> 
> ...


i was wondering what had happened to duchie, does anybody know? he used to live on the 600 if i remember rightly.

funny how you mention you thought florence was beautiful and naples rough, i would have to say the complete opposite, but then thats what happens when you go to a big city for a short amount of time, you don't get to see the full picture, living in a place for an extended period will give you a true insite as to how a city really is. my favourite part of italy was the alps region around lake lugano, the most picturesque place i've been.

i would definately recommend iceland for a short break, i could only imagine smoking one whilst watching this









Don Gin and Ton said:


> Want the lot you jocks haha I heard copper wire was invented by two jocks fighting over a penny?!?


lol you can't beat sterotypes. my fav kind of comedy





budolskie said:


> well potted the sweet n sours up and replaced with 10 dogs also put 9 more blueberry and 9 pyscho killer in my 18 holer heres few pics what i been doing this morning



love the cloner, i remember the days when my clones would be ready to transplant in 8 days.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2013)

i cant believe how good it actually works i love it orders are taking place already haha


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 25, 2013)

The front right lady is SFV OG, not DOG. Good guess though. I think the DOG will get bigger than the SFV. I have 5 DOGS in veg waiting to see the sun again.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> i was wondering what had happened to duchie, does anybody know? he used to live on the 600 if i remember rightly.
> 
> funny how you mention you thought florence was beautiful and naples rough, i would have to say the complete opposite, but then thats what happens when you go to a big city for a short amount of time, you don't get to see the full picture, living in a place for an extended period will give you a true insite as to how a city really is. my favourite part of italy was the alps region around lake lugano, the most picturesque place i've been.


After the trip he started Photography school. He's been busy with that. Takes some great pictures these days though. And things seem to be going really well for him. He's too busy to be worried about conspiracies all day... just part of the day now. 

And to be fair, I didn't say Florence was beautiful... I said it was in a beautiful part of the country. I didn't actually make it into florence. We attempted it 7 times from my recollection. Meaning I was driving and we were following signs to the centre. Was like a scene from National Lampoons European Vacation. After about an hour of u turns and driving around round a bouts over and over and over... look kids... big ben, parliment. we finally hit the right road to get into the city and then we hit insane traffic. Only moved a block and a half in 25 minutes, so I did some illegal driving to get us out of there. The scenery in the background as we drove around made it more enjoyable of an experience.

Word is, I have a traffic ticket or two waiting for me in Italy. I was the only one who drove and he got word that the rental car company was charging him for an investigation fee... I guess they got speed cameras and the like there. Oops.

Also, flying over the Alps from Amsterdam to Rome was breathtaking. Looking at the mountains just had me lose it. Still I haven't seen anything as absolutely perfect. Little green valleys tucked into giant snowy mountains (we were there in November), oh man it looked to be amazing.

Oh, and Genoa seems to be in a nice location too... just drove through, but seemed nice.


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2013)

haha you drove in italy? i bet that was fun, a complete change to driving in the u.s would you say?.

i haven't driven in the u.s but i'm pretty sure you have wide traffic lanes and reasonably well set out infrastructure? 
i remember driving down from the lovely winding mountain roads from switzerland to milan, some of the best driving roads you could wish for, then we got into florence and it was just a joke, was like doing the whacky races in bangladesh or something, not something i ever want to repeat.

so does he still grow or do you not speak any more?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 25, 2013)

Whodat think for the response and also Dr.181. The excavater guy suggested the sand and plastic meth. for the winter. I wasn't exactly sure so I figured ask the soil man. I do know the clay is a good base if you can get it broken up and drain. I thought that sounded to easy because she had a friend years ago have a little garden and he's a pretty smart outdoors type of guy with veg and flowers and he put all they raised beds in the area I want cleaned out for my garden. I quess have some research. I'll throw up a post with what I come up with before I do it. And still open for suggestion and reading material on conditioning clay soil.

I'm really enjoying the Europe idea's. So far there's been a couple raelly good things I never thought about. I never knew parts of spain had the smoke clubs also. Barcelona sounds nice.Thanks people I was hoping to find out what travel books and sites don't. I know in N.Y. everything is about the city or the adk mount. which are all on the very east of the state. You really have to research my area even though it's in the heart of the N.Y. wine region which is only 2nd in the usa next to cali. Point is some of the most beautiful or interesting locations to visit can be hard to find on general sites or readings.Peace.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2013)

Apparently royal babies are not the only regal things going on:

Today I get fitted for a crown!!!
So, I'll be expecting a bit more of a courtly atmosphere around here when I have returned.
Okay.
The crown is for a bad molar.
So I get to wear a temporary crown for 2-weeks, until the permanent gold one is finished and ready to go on the tooth.
Yay.


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2013)

don't eat anything hot or cold!! just warm lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got my pic entry refined and finished over in the Summer Pic comp...

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/692928-club-600-summer-competition-picture-3.html#post9376026*


If anyone see's any typos or formatting errors, please let me know.
I was...
... "_distracted"_ as I put up the last bits.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh no Doobs is royalty now......

[video=youtube;ZqK97av7I3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqK97av7I3s[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes sir... Picked the car up in Rome, drove from there to Naples, then up to Florence, over to Pisa, through Genoa and up to Milan. Driving over there was really something. I've lived in LA for 5 years, so I can handle congestion, but man are things different. Reminded me of Mexico. Doesn't seem like there are any rules, just go. And go fast. The roads are like 10 feet wide in the country side and through small towns. Parking is interesting for sure. I can imagine places in India or Bangladesh being crazier, but Rome was the maddest place I've ever driven through. Well, Rome and Tijuana are a tie I think. Nothing like the giant lanes and huge signs we have in the states.

I don't think duch is growing at the moment. I believe he's trying to move and so doesn't want plants around for inspections and such.



ghb said:


> haha you drove in italy? i bet that was fun, a complete change to driving in the u.s would you say?.
> 
> i haven't driven in the u.s but i'm pretty sure you have wide traffic lanes and reasonably well set out infrastructure?
> i remember driving down from the lovely winding mountain roads from switzerland to milan, some of the best driving roads you could wish for, then we got into florence and it was just a joke, was like doing the whacky races in bangladesh or something, not something i ever want to repeat.
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

*New Hampshire Is The 19th Medical Marijuana State*

Posted on *July 24, 2013 at 9:05 am* by David Downs in Health, Legal






Comments

|






E-mail








​




New Hampshire Gov. Maggie Hassan


The Granite State became the 19th in the nation to break with federal prohibition and legalize medical marijuana yesterday.
Governor Maggie Hassan signed into lawTuesday House Bill 573, will allows patients with serious illnesses to obtain marijuana from four nonprofit, state-licensed alternative treatment centers. Medical marijuana is now officially legal in all six states that comprise New England.
Governor Maggie Hassan said in a statement after signing the bill that legalizing medical cannabis is the &#8220;compassionate and right policy for the State of New Hampshire&#8221;.
&#8220;By providing strong regulatory oversight and clear dispensing guidelines, this bill addresses many of the concerns that were expressed throughout the legislative process. HB 573 legalizes the use of medical marijuana in a way that makes sense for the State of New Hampshire and gives health providers another option to help New Hampshire&#8217;s seriously ill patients.&#8221;
Leading advocacy group Marijuana Policy Project worked for seven years to pass the bill by funding local activists, hiring lobbyists and spending cash to build public support and generate constituent pressure on elected officials. New Hampshire activists also persevered despite major setbacks. Medical marijuana legislation passed the legislature twice in 2009 and 2012, only to be vetoed by former New Hampshire governors.
&#8220;Passage of the New Hampshire bill marks MPP&#8217;s second major legislative victory this year (we also passed a bill decriminalizing marijuana possession in Vermont), and we have a medical marijuana bill awaiting the signature of Gov. Quinn in Illinois,&#8221; MPP states.








[h=1]Best Treatment for Migraines? Marijuana[/h]Posted on *July 23, 2013 at 9:17 am* by David Downs in featured, Health






Comments(19)

|






E-mail








​




Medical cannabis: the best migraine treatment there is, according to the father of internal medicine


Marijuana is the best treatment for migraines, writes the father of internal medicine, Dr. Sir William Osler in &#8220;The Principles and Practice of Medicine&#8221; first published in 1892.
&#8220;Cannabis indica is probably the most satisfactory remedy [for migraines],&#8221; Osler wrote, agreeing with Edward Constant Seguin &#8211; the president of the New York Neurological Society and Columbia College of Physicians and Surgeons professor.
Such stunning endorsements for pot come courtesy of a new online medical cannabis study program initiated by TheAnswerPage.com, which is sponsored and accredited by theMassachusetts Medical Society &#8211; the oldest continuously-operating state medical society in the United States.
Founded in 1998, TheAnswerPage began offering Continuing Medical Education (CME) courses on medical marijuana July 9. While the information on TheAnswerPage is designed mainly for physicians and healthcare professionals, a daily Q&A on medical marijuana is written for the lay person.
For example, The Answer Page asks: &#8220;How many overdose deaths have occurred from cannabis?&#8221;
The answer? &#8220;Zero. Cannabis, even in concentrated forms, is incapable of causing overdose in humans.&#8221;

TheAnswerPage.com medical cannabis coursework is a response to doctors&#8217; appalling lack of knowledge about one of the oldest, safest, pain and nausea drugs in existence. In a January interview, San Francisco General Hospital chief of Oncology Dr. Donald Abrams told me most general practitioners are &#8220;absolutely not&#8221; experts on cannabinoid therapies. Dr. Abrams lamented the low attendance at a San Francisco CME course on cannabis this year. &#8220;I think that&#8217;s really sad.&#8221;
&#8220;Most medical schools are lagging in teaching the scientific facts about the medicinal use of cannabis,&#8221; said Sunil K. Aggarwal, MD, PhD, resident physician at NYU Medical Center. &#8220;It&#8217;s great that doctors can now get excellent and rapid CME training on medical marijuana at TheAnswerPage.&#8221;
Medical marijuana may be controversial, but it is an important area of study in healthcare, states TheAnswerPage co-founder and Editor-in-Chief Stephen B. Corn, MD, a physician, researcher, inventor and faculty member at Harvard Medical School. Medical use of the botanical is legal in 18 states. Over 750,000 Californians are thought to have a doctor&#8217;s recommendation for cannabis.
&#8220;Doctors and healthcare professionals must understand the medical, legal, social and political issues to best respond to their patients&#8217; questions and attend to their needs,&#8221; he said.
TheAnswerPage coursework focuses on several aspects of medical marijuana, including: the five most studied cannabinoids and an explanation of the endocannabinoid system; state and federal marijuana laws; the FDA drug approval process as it pertains uniquely to marijuana, including information on pre-clinical trials, phase I, II and III trials, new drug applications and the drug marketing process.
In conjunction with TheAnswerPage coursework, advocacy group Americans for Safe Access is holding &#8220;wake and learn&#8221; sessions every day at 10 a.m. PST on Facebook and Twitter.
&#8220;Popular support for medical marijuana is strong across the country, but there are still significant gaps in knowledge among patients and their doctors,&#8221; said ASA Executive Director Steph Sherer. &#8220;We&#8217;re hopeful that these gaps can begin to be filled with the relevant and crucial information provided by TheAnswerPage.&#8221;
TheAnswerPage uses the Socratic question-and-answer teaching method that characterizes much of the clinical educational experience. The content, written by academic clinicians respected in their fields, is peer-reviewed and referenced from current texts and recent literature. Subscribers receive AMA PRA Category 1 CME Credits&#8482; by reading the content and completing an industry-unique interactive crossword puzzle. Subscribers have personal accounts that organize their CME credits and allow them to download, email or print CME certificates for credentialing and licensing.
&#8220;Registering and content remain free so that physicians, researchers and other healthcare professionals around the world may take advantage of the exceptional content and reinforce their learning through our interactive crossword puzzle methodology,&#8221; said John Stephenson, CEO of The Answer Page, Inc.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2013)

^^^^^^ GIANT LiKE!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 25, 2013)

Whodat I've just spent the last couple of hours on conditioning clay soil. I found a couple articles from OSU and from UNC. Sand is a no no unless you use lots and make sure it's not fine sand our it will make it worse. So that's out of here. Real small gravel or crushed shell was 1 thing for drainage. And I also found out that peat moss is also a no due to it will compact even harder. What I did find was some amendment products specially for clay soil. Some is liquid that softens the soil and the other is a product for drainage and such nut isn't going to compact like sand. So from what I've researched, as long as I add the claybuster amendment with lots of compost depending on my soil test. While researching this I even found a product to spray on my gen. yard and eventually this is suppose to soften up my clay and even let my yard drain easier.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats great jimmer, you probably read some of the articles I was going to link to you. Anything ending in .edu is good in my book! Aint the internets awesomelicious!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Omg I gotta go toke up before watching this... 45 sec in. 

[video=youtube;YCTojU6H40c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCTojU6H40c[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 25, 2013)

for clay soil. 50/50 ratio of natiev soil, and, chose of soil for hard clay. the clay will get broking down realy good, to nice feeling soil


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats great jimmer, you probably read some of the articles I was going to link to you. Anything ending in .edu is good in my book! Aint the internets awesomelicious!


yer, I have a lot of sandy clay rock on my 1 acre here, you know I'm going to leave it that way because I HATE to mow the lawn.....we live on an ancient lahar, lava, mudflow from the volcano.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

ironic now that I give that a little thought, I thought the lands at the base of Vesuvius were famous for being enriched by volcanic activity. Anybody wants some of this I'll ship you a box of it, maybe beardo can sell it on ebay for me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 25, 2013)

also what up crew, got some bp porn soon


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;mAJyeIOaat4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAJyeIOaat4&amp;list=WL3F43055D8ECBF858[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ironic now that I give that a little thought, I thought the lands at the base of Vesuvius were famous for being enriched by volcanic activity. Anybody wants some of this I'll ship you a box of it, maybe beardo can sell it on ebay for me.



Im good, I got some azomite.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im good, I got some azomite.


The hydroshop down the road claims they can only get Azomite in 50-lb. bags and bigger.
?
So I bought some Aazommmiseteoswt: 

"Almost A-to-Z Of Most Minerals Maybe, Including Some Essential Trace Elements Or So We're Told To Tell You".

TM-7
"soluable humic acid concentrate and 7 micro-elements.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The hydroshop down the road claims they can only get Azomite in 50-gal bags and bigger.
> ?
> So I bought some Aazommmiseteoswt:
> 
> ...



I just recently ran out of that. I have a humic fulvic mix I use now. I highly suggest some azomite if you want to toss some coins into your soil... Its cheap.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2013)

I am temporarily crowned!

Hail to the king, baby.

Will defo stock up on a 50-lb bag of azomite when we've moved into a house.
Going to do raised beds, and thinking of letting the soil mixture cook through winter so it'll be ready next spring for the starters to get planted outdoors.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2013)

I looked the TM-7 up and it seems that around $45/Kg

Then again 1 g will do for most needs:
========================
Soil and Container plants:  0.75-1.25g/gal of irrigation solution.
========================

This is not too bad.

Thanks for the idea.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

On the eighth day FSM made pr0n.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2013)

hahhaaah,i just made a post about the 2nd sunday of every week,and come to the 600,and see whodat talking about the 8th day!!!!must be true.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

what's up 6 hope everybody is doing well today. all this talk about Europe makes me wish my wife and I could take a trip this year. I have wanted to take my wife to Brussels as it is quite a beautiful city. also remember Holland has a lot of cities not just Amsterdam. Rotterdam and Maastricht were very cool as well and much smaller. Amsterdam is home to the Van Gogh museum as well as many others. you can drive in Europe on a us drivers license for 30 days. it been a 12 years since I have been there but for your music I like the U6311 in Frankfort Germany , the fuse in Belgium, and my favorite is palazzos in bingen Germany.(not sure on the spelling on the last one will pull some fliers and check) I will be getting some land and a house with my va loan this year so I have a down payment to make. jig I also flew over the alps in the winter on my way from Germany to Macedonia was very cool. I have some pics in a photo album. jimmer I glade you are getting a handle on your soil. I have used the clay buster and it works well made my suggestion because I am a poor boy with two kids and a wife in collage. it will have the same out come a lot cheaper. kind of off point but adobe is clay sand and straw, and I have used it as a forge turning 3000 f. look in to Ibiza some of the best clubbing in the world. well I am whooped today so have a good one yall.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

have some stuff kind of like this whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

WHat are you doing sneaking into my grow!!! haha,,, I got some mad amendment pr0n! Btw on the fulvic humic blend, Iv just been adding a 1/4 tsp per gallon in teas, I did not make the suggested liquid concentrate~~~~~~ lazy stoner. BTW that stuff smell awesome hu?!?! I think so, like powdered super expresso or something.

When I made my first order I was just so amazed by selection and went crazy "add to cart, oooh that too, add to cart, gotta have that!, add to cart"~~~~~ checkout= $580 had to work it down to 250 hahaha.



Those are some cool pics btw, thanks for sharing! My grandfather helped organize this enviro friendly village type thing out in cali, all the buildings are adobe. 
Ive looked into hay bail structures too, didnt know they were so cheap and effective some still perfect after 200 years. Super super doooooooooooper energy efficient. House = hay, bamboo, and mud. I'd love to live in one.... Wanna tear down this fukin place and build one haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

made the mix my self but added the si and some super thrive. use it every 3rd watering to night in fact. I didn't spend that much had already dropped over a grand on the grow. seedless Ithats cool I have been talking to dst about bb strains and had settled on the dog. I have three RP og (and many more) going under the six this weekend after a trip to holly beach.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

In the mid 70's I lived for 2 years in Albuquerque and a small town south of there called Socorro. We spent a winter in a very old adobe house with wood stoves and outdoor toilet. The outhouse had no door on it and you had a view of the Rio Grande Valley a major flight path for migratory birds. We were broke. Worked side by side with indians and mexicans and the blend of the 2 cultures. No TV, just a radio and we used to listen to The Mystery Hour with EG Marshall. The nights were clear and dark and the air was filled with Pinon wood smoke and sage. If I ever leave the Pacific NW it will be there. Sorry I went on, you just triggered a very nice memory....


----------



## supchaka (Jul 25, 2013)

1 month 12/12 today. I added a few synthetic items today and one that contains several items known to the state of california to cause cancer and reproductive harm! YES GET EXCITED!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

funny how everything causes cancer in ca


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2013)

Wake n bake and wait for cash converters to open I seen a little bionaire hepa other morning with no price on, it's a little air conditioner and fan with filter or summit.... Is it handy for my tent as I'm going to bargain with him see how cheap I can get it


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2013)

budolskie said:


> Wake n bake and wait for cash converters to open I seen a little bionaire hepa other morning with no price on, it's a little air conditioner and fan with filter or summit.... Is it handy for my tent as I'm going to bargain with him see how cheap I can get it


It sounds like an air purifier... might not be the type making frosty air if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> funny how everything causes cancer in ca


Enough of anything probably can cause cancer.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 26, 2013)

No Amsterdam  Cant leave the country when im "sick" stupid knee. Got an appointment with a specialist the 1.8.
So i went to a hydro store yesterday and bought some thingies. Haha didnt know my carbon filter was that bad


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

I need a monster carbon filter too. Too broke right now though...


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 26, 2013)

update,.. damn.. sighned for probation for one year.. said fuck jail... rat trap... tripped but no rat.. hopefully mortally wounded... day two of no smokeing.. going nuts... atleast I can still grow. got my ass whooped.. and uhh... time to catch up on the 6.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 26, 2013)

i got it for 20 he wanted 30 i will get a pic of it when i take camera along it has a filter and that


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> update,.. damn.. sighned for probation for one year.. said fuck jail... rat trap... tripped but no rat.. hopefully mortally wounded... day two of no smokeing.. going nuts... atleast I can still grow. got my ass whooped.. and uhh... time to catch up on the 6.


I wish you luck for the next year. It sucks on probation but some freedom is a whole lot better than no freedom. There is only 1 thing I'd really change about my past and that is I would have not violated probation when they would still offer it because that's a really nice option in life to have. Now for even the littlest misd. I get jail time any where in the U.S.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> update,.. damn.. sighned for probation for one year.. said fuck jail... rat trap... tripped but no rat.. hopefully mortally wounded... day two of no smokeing.. going nuts... atleast I can still grow. got my ass whooped.. and uhh... time to catch up on the 6.


County fucking blows. I can't believe the stupid stuff people talk about in there either. Talking all their business to everyone.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 26, 2013)

A quick ? for whoever. I'm use to sexing my plants outside when they our old enough and my first one inside were fem seeds. I've read some and payed attention to the 600 club chatter on the topic. I believe these are big enough to sex. What do you think. Also about how many day's before they start to show, I'm thinking around 3-5 days. This is 1 of my puppies.


Here's 1 of my liberty haze at about 6 weeks just starting to swell. 

Here's a group shot of all the little clones I threw in to fill the tent up after reading either giggles or jigs post on using little clones. I'm actually happy with the results so far. If anything they've done to good and crowded my flower area.
These were just little 6in babies a month ago.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

That would have been giggles and his clones. I'm not that talented.

Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2013)

Operation Shutterbug begins today at 0700 hours:

30fps for full motion video
Shot in 1280 x 720p HD
*night time will be removed so that no darkness shows in the video


1 frame every 10mins = 6 frames per hour = 148 frames per day = almost 5 seconds of video every 24-hours.
1 minute of video every 12 days.
so...
24 days left of vegging = 2minutes of video less 1/4 for night removal = 1min 30secs of video
60 days of flowering = 4.5minutes of video less 1/2 for night removal = 2min 15secs of video
---------------------------------------------------------------
total amount of video minus all the night time hours = 3min 45secs of video recorded (last 30 days of vegging @17/7, and 60 days of flowering @12/12)

================
Need to test the mini-DVR cam to make sure the color settings are correct for snapping pics under the HPS, and then need to make a camera bracket, and then mount it in the grow box and aim it properly.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

By sexing do you mean you are waiting to see pre-flowers, or that you want to put them in 12/12?


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice Doobie. I wanna do the same thing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Jimmer, that can be strain dependent and also how far along they are, but Id say in general 1 week is common imo. The one you got looks like it should show like you said 3-5 days for sure. Im about to sex all my lil nibirus! 






DoobieBrother said:


> Operation Shutterbug begins to day at 0700 hours:
> 
> 30fps for full motion video
> Shot in 1280 x 720p HD
> ...





Yay, super glad your getting it going! Iv always wanted to do that,,, that and internet radio in the grow for the ladies.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2013)

I just checked the settings in the utility program and the longest interval is 60 seconds. 

So 2 seconds of 30fps video will equal 1 hour in real time.
48 seconds of timeplase video will equal 24 hours of real time.
6 minutes of timeplapse video to finish vegging (night time removed).
24 minutes of timeplapse video for 60 days of flowering.

Can speed up the timelapse video by 2 ("Speed Up, Double" x1 in Windows Movie Maker) for the vegging to drop it down to *3 minutes of vegging timeplapse video*.

Can speed up the flowering timelapse video by 6 ("Speed Up, Double" x3 in Windows Movie Maker) to have *3 minutes of flowering timelapse video*

So 6 minutes total video length, plus 10 seconds for title & credits, and 10 seconds for ending credits.

*6mins 20secs total video length.*


----------



## james2500 (Jul 26, 2013)

New: FEMA Drivers Expose Mass Shipments - Extermination Now ? (Video)
Octopus UFO Like Something From War Of The Worlds, Photographed Over California
When Will The Economy Collapse? Storm Clouds Gathering Brand New Video
Navy Seal&#8217;s Father: Obama Set Up My Son To Be Executed! - Michael Savage Video
Woman Calls FBI Claiming To Be Obama Birth Certificate Forger&#8230; You Won&#8217;t Believe Who The FBI Directs Her To&#8230; (Video)
&#8220;Hornady Suspends Production of 150 Ammo Types and 150 Bullet Types for Balance of 2013&#8243;
Urgent Breaking News - Uranium Detected At Miami Airport
UFO Lands In Front Of Brazilian Cyclists During Race, Video And Photos
Did ABC Kill People On Reality TV? #Whodunnit?
What Makes The Difference Between U.S. And China?
i googled nibiru and ended up at this site .....whoa are people really this gullible?
​


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 26, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> By sexing do you mean you are waiting to see pre-flowers, or that you want to put them in 12/12?


I was just wanting to force it to show sex so I can remove the males and spend the time on just the females. I also have a friend with a few females in a field that he wants to seed so I'm giving him the males.
Whodat your answer reassured what I already assumed and that was the runt of the group so I should be O.K. to put in12/12 for 3-5 days today.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2013)

My friends from Scotland are arriving so I thought we would have tex mex, lol. Mainly because we had it last night and there was loads left, foolishly I thought I would add something to it and have eneded up buying tacos, gonna make Spivey tomato rice and the chicken from yesterday will be getting made into tortillas or burritos, whatever...it's gonna have loads of cheese and guacamole and sour cream....oh Yeh, I also bought chips and I am gonna do some crazy Cheez thang to them as well....fuk I am hungry and they are not even getting here for another 3 hours....ffs. More beer then


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

Scottish folks visiting Amsterdam... sounds like the perfect occasion for Tex mex, haha. Now I'm hungry.

It's raining in Southern California... alert the presses.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2013)

Been raining here as well, almost feels rude after the nice weather we have had, of course, shit weather for visiting friends....doh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2013)

I get soft, warm food for 2 weeks and have to chew only with my right side the entire time.

I just had a peanut butter sandwich, and a slice of whole wheat bread with strawberry preserves on it.
Getting the permanent crown on August 8th, and our 14th anniversary is on the 10th of August.
Will be a good excuse to hunt down a mega-slab of conveniently-deceased cattle flesh in the form of a good tenderloin steak for my anniversary dinner.
In the mean time, I'll be relying on pics & descriptions of various meals you all will be enjoying through the day and night over the next couple of weeks.


And:
Meeting up with the wife with a second homebuilder company (the one we first wanted to go with in the first place), and having a meeting with their representative at 1:30-pm today.
I already spoke with her to let her know about the plot of land, it's cost, our $95k budget for a house that will meet the minimum requirements and get approved to be built, and the plot of land is narrow which will require modifying one of their home plans to make it work.
After all that she didn't sound negative about being able to do it.
So fingers are still crossed.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have cilantro there? (sorry if this is a stupid question)

Make salsa fresca if you do: C + tomatoes + onions. (opt: garlic and lemon juice)

It is good to let it sit in the fridge for a while too.

Have fun!

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Do you have cilantro there? (sorry if this is a stupid question)
> 
> Make salsa fresca if you do: C + tomatoes + onions. (opt: garlic and lemon juice)
> 
> ...


you left out the japaleno. ..........................................................cof


----------



## james2500 (Jul 26, 2013)

yeah if it's tex-mex its hot


----------



## Bleezyboy1990 (Jul 26, 2013)

I finally got my equip in the mail and am up an running with an Apollo 600w cooltube! Come check out my journal of my first HID grow! I have some cheap Mexican bagseeds and some nicer mids I got seeds from.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/698180-first-hid-grow-600w-mh.html


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2013)

Good call. I have to do two. One mild and the other hot.

The mild flavor still rocks when added to roasted corn. Mmmmmm!

JD


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I get soft, warm food for 2 weeks and have to chew only with my right side the entire time.
> 
> I just had a peanut butter sandwich, and a slice of whole wheat bread with strawberry preserves on it.
> Getting the permanent crown on August 8th, and our 14th anniversary is on the 10th of August.
> ...


Fuck the rules man, I put temp crowns to the test! Never lost one


----------



## past times (Jul 26, 2013)

600 watts may be a little excessive...Nahhhhhhhh. Room is 2x3x6. has closed ventilation for the light and reflector, and a carbon scrubber with fan for room outtake, passive intake


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL temp crown. Yeah I have had a temp from for close to 7 years now. It works for me. LOL Yeah my old dentist knew how I was about visiting. I eat everything. I am sure one day I will make it back, when it breaks I guess.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Fuck the rules man, I put temp crowns to the test! Never lost one


I'll be giving them 36 hours for the cement to set, and then I go back to careful eating.
I already had some chocolate & peanut butter chunk ice cream.

Almost bought a rotisserie chicken last night.
Might do that tonight.
I can eat a whole one of those in one sitting.
Tasty yardbird, come to me: I have plenty of room for you in my belly!

*testing the timelapse setup as I type this.
Will let it go for 3 hours, and then see how it turns out after I get back from the meeting with the homebuilder.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 26, 2013)

Doobiebrother for a carnavor such as yourself rotisserie chicken would be considered soft food.imo


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

You can always get some proper smoked bbq that melts in your mouth.... "leave your dentures at home"


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You can always get some proper smoked bbq that melts in your mouth.... "leave your dentures at home"


All this food talk makes me want to light up the smoker but will have to settle for cheap beer and cheap stakes.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

FUk now I want a cold beer..... The 600 is such a bad influence.....  sike!


I just got done with some XXL eggs in a basket. Super thick sliced homemade bread, two eggs in the hole, cheeeeeeeeeeez. Alright I got some cool stuff to work on, should be sharing tonight.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm celebrating completing the front outside of my house. Railings, inclosing under the porch ceiling, and finally repairing my gutter mess.Here's some pics from the road of the front.
Oh, I forgot you can see it from the road. Safety first.
The view coming out of my driveway. I really wanted to just post this view. Just wanted to share some of the N.Y. you don't see. One of the lakes sits down in the valley you see.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2013)

Drove from Hershey PA to Toronto and we passed through most of upstate New York. It was beautiful in the full moon. Buffalo on the other hand was one of the scariest towns I ever had to take a wiz in.

Northern CA is very much like Upstate NY. Many small rural towns among the trees 


Hey DST - you should drink some of these with your TexMex:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2013)

mo, please share, what the hell is that drink? and what is certified colour?


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 27, 2013)

those suck imo you gotta make your own with some Modelo or something... and you gotta have the spice in there not just tomato.. that's what makes it the shit! and yea you caught me off guard with the tex-mex, D. lol you cant go wrong with guacamole n sour cream though. yes! the rain god and just flushed the toilet! as we speak it just started raining.. my plants needed that its been so hot out here the sun just soaks all the water out of the plants and soil, ground. hmm probably go buy some more soil tomorrow and some cheap organic nutes. cheers everybody!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 27, 2013)

well that rain didn't last long.. oh yea, and the tortilla is just the bread once you wrap it up then it becomes a burrito haha... makein a soft chicken taco right now.. thanks for the idea.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 27, 2013)

Skunk #1 - day #76 of 12/12

Are these ever going to finish? Should I let it go another week? It has been 17 days since last feeding - only ph water afterward. Still not a single amber trichome to be found.

View attachment 2751794View attachment 2751793View attachment 2751792


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey 6ers. Hope yall is good. I just got a nasty phonecall tellin me ill get a visit from Bandidos later. Im pretty frustrated right now :/
Thought that shit was old news..


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 27, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Skunk #1 - day #76 of 12/12
> 
> Are these ever going to finish? Should I let it go another week? It has been 17 days since last feeding - only ph water afterward. Still not a single amber trichome to be found.
> 
> View attachment 2751794View attachment 2751793View attachment 2751792


I'd just chop it if it were me. I hate running into plants like that. It doesn't look finished, but I've let some strains like that go forever and they just keep shitting out new vegetation all over the place. Waste of time imo.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 27, 2013)

Funny story time. Last night after my first 6pack of Bush beer. My girlfriend asked me to hang something from the ceiling. I get my ladder and cordless drill and proceed to make the gf happy then I can get her to give me a ride for a 2nd 6 pack. I have 10 foot ceilings so I was stretched out a little. Well while looking up at what I was doing the battery fell out of the end of the drill and hit me on the bridge of the nose dead center. It started to bleed instantly. My gf was a little worried while I was laughing my but off, because the whole scenario was pretty funny. This morning I look like a raccoon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2013)

Ain't that a bitch jimmer. Funny how seemingly light things can feel like a ton of bricks if they hit you just right.

Good luck with the visit Hydro.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Skunk #1 - day #76 of 12/12
> 
> Are these ever going to finish? Should I let it go another week? It has been 17 days since last feeding - only ph water afterward. Still not a single amber trichome to be found.
> 
> View attachment 2751794View attachment 2751793View attachment 2751792


Some strains don't seem to get amber trichs. They just all get cloudy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Skunk #1 - day #76 of 12/12
> 
> Are these ever going to finish? Should I let it go another week? It has been 17 days since last feeding - only ph water afterward. Still not a single amber trichome to be found.
> 
> View attachment 2751794View attachment 2751793View attachment 2751792



Honestly I would chop that whore down.... Aint nobody got time fa dat. 



HydroGp said:


> Hey 6ers. Hope yall is good. I just got a nasty phonecall tellin me ill get a visit from Bandidos later. Im pretty frustrated right now :/
> Thought that shit was old news..


I hate that type of shit. DUmb fuks always take a dump in the ice cream. 1~ serious banditos dont warn you before they come. Maybe move a few things around ~~ herb, money ect. 

Or was it a friend who warned you? 



jimmer6577 said:


> Funny story time. Last night after my first 6pack of Bush beer. My girlfriend asked me to hang something from the ceiling. I get my ladder and cordless drill and proceed to make the gf happy then I can get her to give me a ride for a 2nd 6 pack. I have 10 foot ceilings so I was stretched out a little. Well while looking up at what I was doing the battery fell out of the end of the drill and hit me on the bridge of the nose dead center. It started to bleed instantly. My gf was a little worried while I was laughing my but off, because the whole scenario was pretty funny. This morning I look like a raccoon.



Sorry but,,,,,,,,,,,,, lmao. Sometimes there really is nothing you can do but laugh  Im sure the sixer helped smooth things out  About a month back Im pretty sure I gave myself a concussion trying to take a gander at my ladies,,,,,,, headbutting plywood framed up with 2x4 is not a great idea.






Edit: Never tried the clamato and I never will  clam juice, tomato juice, and piss water,,,, wtf?


----------



## Psilobloom (Jul 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So I guess to make it less confusing we should be talking about current grows huh. Alright, that's cool.
> 
> First I have a confession. I actually run 650w... a 400w HPS and a 250w MH (i also have a 250w hps bulb for it). Now before you say it's unfair I will admit to having terribly dusty/ dirty homemade cool tubes. So I am 100% confident I am at least negating 50w worth of light with my laziness.
> 
> ...


Yo. Youre mad inspirational dawg


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

How much did you end up yielding on that? looks like allot!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 27, 2013)

Some bp solventless hash


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2013)

Psilobloom said:


> Yo. Youre mad inspirational dawg


Thanks a lot. I worked hard on that grow and had a lot of fun. Turned out really nice. I got 10 oz from the CJ, and 4 from the SG. Was nice smoke. I really should do something like that again sometime.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 27, 2013)

Got a question for anyone thats married or living with someone. Is there a certain direction you like to have your toilet paper roll? I prefer it to roll towards me off the top, and my old lady puts it on backwards every time. She has admitted to doing this just to bug me.....and it really does. Is it just me?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2013)

I thought I was the only one in the universe facing such a predicament.
And I don't want to rock the boat and ask her if she does it on purpose.
But every time: roll off from the back.
I always switch it to roll off the front, and she's never brought it up.
So I don't know if she's just fuckin' wit me, or wut!?


I mean, I looked the woman _*dead*_ center in her optical *focusing* points, and I said, I said... (_***b-i-i-i-i-i-t-c-h***_).
Huh, I _*layed*_ it out so she could _*play*_ it out. 
You know what I'm saying?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 27, 2013)

DST - what does an avocado cost over there? We live next to the avocado capital, and you get one for $1 in the store. Grandpa has a few huge avo trees, so I eat them like they're going out of style. Deep fried avos tempura style with a spicy soy sauce and a cold beer....dammit, now im hungry again.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2013)

Your lucky ur mrs puts the loo roll on the thingy, mine dont and just starts a roll and leaves it anywhere but on the roll lol. Id say if thats the only thing buggin u, ur onto a good thing stictly mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog x chronic livers


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 27, 2013)

That was exactly my situation, so I confronted her. She said she noticed I always turned it around, and was having a great time messing with me. After I brought up this issue (which has been an issue between us (or just me) for 8 or 9 years) she admittedly continues to do it just to spite me.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 27, 2013)

Im mos def onto a good thing mr west.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2013)

Both me and mrs jig prefer the roll towards us, but so do the cats... so we are all unhappily stuck with it facing the back. 

EDIT: It really is a sight to see them on their hind legs basically running with their front legs unrolling the entire thing. Then they just walk away without even noticing the pile they just made.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jul 27, 2013)

Some pics of my first 600w grow. Was using a 150w & cfls for the last few years. Safe to say the difference is amazing.


These were grown mostly under 12/12. I just root them for 14days with 18/6 cycle. Exocheese,Kalashnikova,BlueThai,BubbleBud,BigBang and some Reg weed.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 27, 2013)

Guess I better get to trimming I hate trimming very tempted to turn it all to bubble but the wife would kill me


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

two humps up/




method2mymadness said:


> Guess I better get to trimming I hate trimming very tempted to turn it all to bubble but the wife would kill me


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2013)

Herés a group shot of my plants. They are still small.

View attachment 2752294
OG Kush
View attachment 2752295
Grape Kush
View attachment 2752296


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

*Marijuana group wants NASCAR fans to choose pot over alcohol*

*PUBLISHED *Friday, Jul 26, 2013 at 12:17 pm EDT *LAST UPDATED *18 hours and 54 minutes ago
*Bob Pockrass* Sporting News_ Follow on Twitter__ Archive Email RSS_


*48 Comments
Join the conversation*





_Text size A A A_

_INDIANAPOLIS &#8212; Where&#8217;s the best place to market marijuana to people already buzzing from alcohol?_
_At a NASCAR race, of course._
_




_The Marijuana Policy Project is targeting NASCAR fans with this ad outside Indianapolis Motor Speedway. (AP Photo)
At least that&#8217;s what the people at the Marijuana Policy Project are thinking.
*MORE: **Drivers behaving badly** | **Danica, Ricky in love** | **Jimmie-Chad vacation** | **Bird flip*
The pro-marijuana advocacy group has a video billboard promoting marijuana as an alcohol alternative. That ad &#8212; which boasts &#8220;Marijuana: Less harmful than alcohol and time to treat it that way" &#8212; is being shown outside the grounds of Indianapolis Motor Speedway the next three days as the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series takes to the track for Sunday&#8217;s Brickyard 400.
&#8220;We hope racing fans who support marijuana prohibition will question the logic of punishing adults simply for using a product that is safer than those produced by sponsors of NASCAR events and teams that race in them,&#8221; said Mason Tvert, director of communications for the Marijuana Policy Project.
The video billboard was scheduled to run through the race weekend but was pulled Friday by billboard owner Grazie Media after pressure from an anti-drug group, according to the Marijuana Policy Project.
Marijuana is illegal in Indiana, and the Marijuana Policy Project says Indiana has some of the harshest marijuana penalties in the country. Possession of even a single joint is punishable by up to a year of incarceration and up to a $5,000 fine.
NASCAR and track officials weren't exactly welcoming the ads on the brink of one of the sport&#8217;s biggest events&#8212;the Brickyard 400, whose title sponsor this year is Crown Royal.
IMS issued a statement distancing it from the advertising.
&#8220;The electronic advertising billboard featuring a video from the Marijuana Policy Project is not affiliated or associated with the Indianapolis Motor Speedway,&#8221; the statement said. &#8220;The billboard is not located on speedway property or on any property over which IMS has control.&#8221;
NASCAR Vice President and Chief Communications Officer Brett Jewkes said because the billboard was outside the track grounds, NASCAR had no control over it and would not comment.
NASCAR&#8217;s sanction agreements, according to its sanction with Dover International Speedway, indicates that NASCAR could forbid a track from such sponsorship.
&#8220;NASCAR reserves the right to approve or disapprove any advertising, sponsorship or similar agreement in connection with the event,&#8221; states the standard NASCAR sanction







In other news.... lol


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 27, 2013)

A lot better looking in person but shits frosty

Edit:::: just smoked a bowl stuff hits u in the face


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> A lot better looking in person but shits frosty
> 
> Edit:::: just smoked a bowl stuff hits u in the face


Oh, I can see it. Great work!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;bOgoM-eBQjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOgoM-eBQjc[/video] just got back home. took a trip down the creole scenic hwy and visited the beach today. my wife and kids had not been before and had a great time. we caught some crabs and swam a lot. I was able to take a couple pics from the car but couldn't stop, as we had my boys kid in our car. will be going back and walking the creole nature trail. I have to do my garden chores and may catch up after.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;lZMRyMQz5hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZMRyMQz5hI[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 28, 2013)

M2MM Nice job on both the bud and the hash. Both look really tasty. Enjoy I know you will.

I woke up this morning and my HPS was blown in my flower area. It was a pain in the butt but it's changed. This bulb came with my first 600w that I got. I don't think it's as good as bulb as the other one but with my little experience with indoor I believe I shouldn't see much difference. I did clean my glass on the cooltube and it got brighter obviously. Time to buy a new HPS in the next month or so.Peace


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

General rule of thumb is 3 flower sessions then a new bulb,,,,, well thats the general rule in my garden at least.\



Howdy 600!? Everyone having a good sunday? Yall must be busy seeing as theres 0 action here


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy fukin shite...... Just wow. Im still lookign at this story.


*Anti-Beer Pro-Marijuana Ad May Cause Riots At Brickyard 400*

*The 30-second spot is currently running on the Jumbotron outside of the entrance to NASCARs Brickyard 400, which is Sunday in Indianapolis.posted on July 27, 2013 at 1:40pm EDT*
*copyranterBuzzFeed Staff
*





*Uh. Oh.*
*The new beer?*
*In a pigs ass.*
*The Marijuana Policy Project is the media buyer of this here commercial, which started running yesterday, and runs through tomorrow on a big screen outside the Indianapolis Motor Speedway*
*If the MPP thinks that, by using an obviously fake good ol boy v/o, theyre going to assuage the anger of real good ol boys, they are fucking stoned.*
*As fellow hillbilly-ish ad critic David Griner points out at Adweek, Miller Lite is one of NASCARs biggest sponsors, and they sure as shit is stinky aint gonna sit on the sidelines of this shitfaced debate.*
*Im the son of Appalachian Trail hillbillies, and I have several uncles, aunts, and cousins (and a father) who are HUGE race fans. And they also will not take this disparaging of Cold Gold lightly.
*



<span style="font-family: Arial">[video=youtube;7H8Cz9woC2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=7H8Cz9woC2A[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2013)

I am not a Budweiser fan but this is actually a good tasting beer/meal. I get my own Clamato and mix it with XX or Modelo.

I had my first red beer at a cowboy bar in Denver back in 78. I was working for an artist/biker and he took me out for breakfast at a nearby bar and we drank these with our breakfast. Those were fresh Coors with regular tomato juice.

The Bud Chelada is really good and you should try it before you knock it. Plus the clams are good for male performance 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 28, 2013)

Whodat I can't complain on the free bulb with my combo lasting 4 months. I hope this other free one does the same. I checked the color spec. chart for the old bulb and the new bulb and they are different. The new bulb seems to be at a broader spec. so maybe it'll be an improvement. Fingers crossed.

Have any of you used the dual arc bulbs(with both mh/hps). If so are they worth the extra money. After the debates about flowering with mh over hps and also using both at once. It really got me interested and was curious if you loose a lot of lumens or penetration. I've read a lot just looking for personal experiences.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 28, 2013)

got a nother bb grow at my familys house.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 29, 2013)

Where the fuck is everyone Dammit wakeup fuckers .....jk going to be a nice day not to hot with some breeze. Better get back to trimming


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2013)

Mmmmm crusty!

My "night" starts right after I get up, but I got in a feeding.

Week #4 from flip on Wednesday. Sooooo long to go.

The Deadhead OG, Blue Cheese, Chem 4 OG, Qrazy Train, and Somango
are going to make some nice buds!

Have a great day all. I spotted the right sort of Engineering position.
Wish me luck.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Whodat I can't complain on the free bulb with my combo lasting 4 months. I hope this other free one does the same. I checked the color spec. chart for the old bulb and the new bulb and they are different. The new bulb seems to be at a broader spec. so maybe it'll be an improvement. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Have any of you used the dual arc bulbs(with both mh/hps). If so are they worth the extra money. After the debates about flowering with mh over hps and also using both at once. It really got me interested and was curious if you loose a lot of lumens or penetration. I've read a lot just looking for personal experiences.



Have not used the duel arc bulbs but seen some meter testing done with them and had bad numbers... IDK if they flawed the test or not by not compensating for shit and what not <<< technical term. Id think they are gravy though??? Id much rather have a 600 of each 



method2mymadness said:


> Where the fuck is everyone Dammit wakeup fuckers .....jk going to be a nice day not to hot with some breeze. Better get back to trimming



Damn looking great method! Im busy as well. Cheers.



Javadog said:


> Mmmmm crusty!
> 
> My "night" starts right after I get up, but I got in a feeding.
> 
> ...




Goooood luck!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 29, 2013)

Ya figured ur all busy .......its nice to work my own hours when I wnt and what days I want


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

I answer to the plants,,,, they dont give me much time off  but they are the best bosses  


[video=youtube;LMjuxbYW2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMjuxbYW2KM[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck JD.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey 6er's! I got excited checking my outside girls today. I have 2 plants in early flower already. I've read where a plant can flower early if they vegged for a long time. My past has told me that different strains will start at different time where I live. This being said I have never seen one start to flower this early. My light hours are over 14 hours a day. These 2 plants have been vegging since feb. They've been thru hell and back. I even fell on one while building my flower room. I just found this interesting and now here's proof. I'd enjoy some opinion on this theory.

JD good luck!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2013)

iv had the same experiences! some of mine are in early flower also.. nothing better than a plant under the natural sun! although I need to get on my inside shit already.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

My ladies outside are flowering too. Been about 1.5-2 weeks Id say.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2013)

just bought 4 pounds of worm castings and 3 pounds of organic "natural tomato and pepper food" 4-3-2.. for 20 bucks.. well really 21 something and all I had brought was a 20.. the clerk broke her own 20 to help me out.. i said, are you sure? too kind.. maybe it was my looks.. doubt it though lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2013)

oh yea and my dumbass mind always somewhere else.. i put my hand out for the change.. what an idiot lol she was like do you want this? and i was like oh that's yours! im trippin! n walked off. smooth.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 29, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> just bought 4 pounds of worm castings and 3 pounds of organic "natural tomato and pepper food" 4-3-2.. for 20 bucks.. well really 21 something and all I had brought was a 20.. the clerk broke her own 20 to help me out.. i said, are you sure? too kind.. maybe it was my looks.. doubt it though lol.


Sounds like some good karma.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2013)

i did say thankyou a few times though.. my edit doesn't work sometimes.. drinkin a modelo, cheers.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 29, 2013)

idk, there are some good people out there.. ill make sure to return the favor to the next person.. really nice of her.. it was at a garden center where you work outside and its 94 degrees right now.. i almost feel bad about accepting it.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the good thoughts!

Karma is like hope.

I am deep.

:0)

JD


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 29, 2013)

All of my greenhouse ladies are flowering too. Some just started, some are 2 plus weeks in. I wouldnt be happy about it if I didnt have a greenhouse and ladies vegging indoors.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 29, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> All of my greenhouse ladies are flowering too. Some just started, some are 2 plus weeks in. I wouldnt be happy about it if I didnt have a greenhouse and ladies vegging indoors.


Unfortunately I hope for early harvest because sometime in early oct. I start getting heavy frost and lots of rain without the sun to dry it up and mold and budrot becomes an issue. So anytime I can harvest in late September it's a blessing. As it is my silverberry2.0 is a heavy sativa. I'm hopeing not to have to throw a tent up around it a night.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

wait if this is 600 watt club what are you doing posting pictures of outdoors? thats gotta be like 20,000 watts + easy. or more.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I will be able to check on my outdoor this weekend they will be 4 weeks in. gave a bunch of veged cuts away to friends and family they will be 5-6 weeks in cant wait to see them. they came off the girls I am about to flower. I did find some one to pick up some osb wednesday. it is funny how my buddy is real quick to want a cut or what ever else, but when I needed him to take me to get what I need I cant seem to. had to ask my landlord which was a last resort. he ask what I need it for, so I said to build some shit. he said ok I will get some to. he is not noisy will not come in the house and lives in the loft type building in the back. all and all can not complain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

we post what we want here


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2013)

We post pictures of vegetable grown outdoors too. It's just all crazy in here.

37 weeks tomorrow!!! Gonna be a little jig here pretty soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

my your little jig be healthy and sleep through the night.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

silasraven said:


> wait if this is 600 watt club what are you doing posting pictures of outdoors? thats gotta be like 20,000 watts + easy. or more.



A sub club of the 600 is club yottawatt, so the suns cool. 


fyi
"_*&#8203;*_The Sun produces energy at the mass to energy conversion rate of 4.26 million metric tons per second, or 384.6 yottawatts (3.846×10[SUP]26[/SUP] W), or 9.192 × 10[SUP]10[/SUP] megatons of TNT per second."




Also

"The incident solar radiation at the highest point in our atmosphere is about 1400W per square meter.
By the time you reach ground level, it is approximately 1000W/m^2 HOWEVER this value is VERY rough. It varies drastically as a function of zenith angle, latitude, time of year, etc, etc.
"





Bibliographic EntryResult
(w/surrounding text)Standardized
ResultHeimler, Neal. _Principles of Science_. New York: Merrill, 1979."temperature surface: 6000 °C"4.1 × 10[SUP]26[/SUP] WSPARTAN 201-3: The Sun. Solar Data Analysis Center. NASA Goddard Space Flight Center."&#8230; surface temperature is less than 6000 K"4.1 × 10[SUP]26[/SUP] W_Compton's Interactive Encyclopedia_. CD-ROM. 1996."The sun has a surface temperature of 5800 K"3.6 × 10[SUP]26[/SUP] WMuirden, James. _Stars and Planets_. Kingfisher, 1993."&#8230; outer layer of sun is 5800 K"3.6 × 10[SUP]26[/SUP] W"Sun." _World Book Encyclopedia_. Field Enterprises, 1970."&#8230; about 126 trillion horsepower is sent to earth"4.7 × 10[SUP]25[/SUP] W"BNSG 133, Sun."Bill Nye The Science Guy. PBS. 20 November 1998."Four-hundred septillion watts! That's 400 trillion-trillion watts!"4 × 10[SUP]26[/SUP] W


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

here is a little some thing before I get to bed. have another 10 to put in, and a drive after to get some crappy ganja. boy I cant wait for mine to hit flower. at least I should have some out door in a month or so.[video=youtube;k_LP4IU6XD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_LP4IU6XD4[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

we dont need no stinking sleep![video=youtube;B-wrYqX_8Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-wrYqX_8Sc&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatc h%3Fv%3DB-wrYqX_8Sc&amp;has_verified=1[/video] guess im giong to watch get him to the greek first


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2013)

That movie is quite funny. Really surprised me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

when life slips you a jeffery just rub the fussy wall


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey 600 Club, hope you are all grand, been a busy weekend with visitors and general over consumption of most things that we like to over consume!

Keep it 6exy!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

morgen 6'ers!

dog for breaky?

View attachment 2755915View attachment 2755917View attachment 2755918View attachment 2755919

just a wee yin chucked in with next to no veg time in a disgracefully small amount of coco hahah like 2 L


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

was disappointed in how the Lambsbread was turning out so I popped 50 seeds and took cuttings. Set up this 3x3 flood tray that has 48 sites and put the Lambsbread around the outside


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 30, 2013)

O.K. 6er's time for me to show my inexperience with indoors. I've put my babies on 12/12 for about 4 days now to force it to show sex to get the males out. I'm about 90% sure what I'm looking for but want to make sure. I'm sorry these pics are a little blurry because I was trying to get real close and have a semi basic cam. I'm thinking this is what I want.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

yup, looks like a weed plant to me Jimmer, lol

...ehm, bit fuzzy for me to be honest, I already had my first joint and I think my eye sight is going tits up!


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

my non facetious answer, at a guess I would say a fem, males tends to start as little balls on sticks......


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2013)

you may be seeing the stipules? Calyx and pistils are pretty unmistakable.








​Alrighty I gotta get outta here. Later 6as

[video=youtube;FnD_CXnXEB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnD_CXnXEB8[/video]





​


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. Whodat you're right at what I was seeing. Your diagram is better than what I could find.

DST, The stick and ball theory is how I used to thin out all my outside girls before I got my 600 and could veg inside for awhile. It would make life easier when I couldn't check them regularly when theory would first start to flower. Didn't care if they were or not just precaution. Obviously with these strains I want as close to perfection as I can achieve.

So it looks like another couple days to know for sure. I have a nute. that is suppose to induce flowering quicker that I use when I put mine to flower maybe if I hit it with a half a dose it will show quicker. I didn't want to do this but also don't want my girls to get all stretchy trying to sex them.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 30, 2013)

what up crew, about to go work on a car, that my aunt owns, fun! putting a water pump in a 2003 chevy caveler, and flush the water, with new coolent


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 30, 2013)

also blue pit, is bulling the other plants in flower, indoors


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 30, 2013)

also the biggest buds on the plant so far.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 30, 2013)

I officially am a dumbass. While feeding my girls outside I realized I had a whole yard full perfect diagrams that whodat posted without the male parts to refer to.DUHHHHH


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 30, 2013)

What up 6érs! Hope u had a great birthday D.
Ive been pretty busy and still is/am  But i found a quick hole to post a visitor i had  Plus some random..
Hope all is great. Like this worm, must be high out of its mind 

Edit:lol, worm was found at harvest of an outside autoflower. I had been trimming for like 15min before i spotted it, and damn i was face deep in it almost with my nose on it. Shocked me real good.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jul 30, 2013)

lets green up this page some more..


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

The Lambsbread plants are all far from my light so I wondering if I should hang something else in there or not. I have another 600 but that will not help power consumption at all. I have two 4', 2 bulb, T8 fixtures and a 4', 6 bulb one that I can use but that's it since I don't want another 600 in there right now. It's staying nice and cool in there now that only one 600 is running and it's making the AC run less often 

You can kind of see in the pics I posted how bad they look and they will be 5 weeks of 12/12 tomorrow. Just trying to decide if there will be enough improvement on the trim I'll get from them to justify adding another couple hundred watts of light. The 6 bulb one puts out sround 15,000 Lumens (approx. 2500/bulb) and I could hang it where the majority of the plants are.

any input?


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 30, 2013)

Well shit flower rooms shut down the worse possible thing that could happen right now and no idea when it can fire back up just a sick feeling
Edit..
It all started 20 years ago when my mom thought she could beat the whole permit issue and decided to build 2 additions to our house. Well caught up with her and planning department is coming for inspections...I have multiple lines running to 2 sheds and u can tell there conduit coming from the house and into the ground . So ime going to cut the counduit at ground level and bury the top and pull the wires for he wnt c them and move on when all said and done will redo it with a permit but dnt want to add fuel to the fire and him c it and tell me to pull it and have fines.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 30, 2013)

Thats like a facebook post. Loaded with drama and no explanation!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> The Lambsbread plants are all far from my light so I wondering if I should hang something else in there or not. I have another 600 but that will not help power consumption at all. I have two 4', 2 bulb, T8 fixtures and a 4', 6 bulb one that I can use but that's it since I don't want another 600 in there right now. It's staying nice and cool in there now that only one 600 is running and it's making the AC run less often
> 
> You can kind of see in the pics I posted how bad they look and they will be 5 weeks of 12/12 tomorrow. Just trying to decide if there will be enough improvement on the trim I'll get from them to justify adding another couple hundred watts of light. The 6 bulb one puts out sround 15,000 Lumens (approx. 2500/bulb) and I could hang it where the majority of the plants are.
> 
> any input?



Id slap that HOcfl up there  Id think the extra hash will be nice. 





method2mymadness said:


> Well shit flower rooms shut down the worse possible thing that could happen right now and no idea when it can fire back up just a sick feeling



Sounds awful  Sorry bro.








The smoke jizzle is looking fizzle! 







^^^ looks like a party in there eh?  


See yall tomorrow.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 30, 2013)

Shit looks tasty


----------



## supchaka (Jul 31, 2013)

5 weeks 12/12 (early skunk x jack herer) x (pre-98 x cougar)
[video=youtube;FThE1XKPAKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FThE1XKPAKI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUQMq0YdCoI 5z0jPOeZYDFbA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Never thought Id see the day my thread has had more activity than the 600  I know you all are out there,,,, you just posted in my thread! lol


I like the colors that led give off, chaka... Iv always wanted to use one, and CMH, plasma, induction, ALL OF IT!



Legs are a tad tinder from yesterday, I put in 15hrs, but Im back to it. Hope everyone is irie.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 31, 2013)

I picket up my 11 year old daughter yesterday for the week. So this week all my gardening has to be done before 9am when she gets up. We both look forward to this week all year. She's my little hippy, last year she got a back pack made of patches and 3 Dead t-shirts for school without me even around.

Have you guys seen the solo cup grow comp. going on that started 2 days ago. I can't help but to laugh because of all the discussion about this with whodat and somebody a while ago when talking about the lights. This being said I have a 3 pack of barney's farm critical rapido that a friend is bringing over to swap with a couple of my dog seeds.I was wondering what to do with them and now I know. I'm growing in a solo cup.lol But seriously I'm going to do this but at the same time I'm going to do one under the mh , one under the hps, and one outside. If anything, it'll be very interesting to see the differences.The comp is in the autoflower sect. for anybody interested.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

lol I hope you have an open schedule for the duration of those plants lives, they will need you to keep them watered twice a day prob. GL and keep us posted on it eh! 
hahaha "c'mon bro what are you scared of a challenge!?!?!?" "im competitive!" lol I forgot about that douche.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol I hope you have an open schedule for the duration of those plants lives, they will need you to keep them watered twice a day prob. GL and keep us posted on it eh!
> hahaha "c'mon bro what are you scared of a challenge!?!?!?" "im competitive!" lol I forgot about that douche.


Well as you can tell now I have all the time in the world but Sept.3 school starts but I believe I have a solution to the watering situation as long as it's withen the rules. Instead of using the container underneath to collect runoff water use it to reverse water and feed. Who knows just some entertainment with a reward at the end.peace


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

That works, thats how I water all my party cups.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 31, 2013)

Party cup grow off... lmao gtfo.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 31, 2013)

If you think thats funny, you should check out the "10oz shot glass grow competition".


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

I got really scared about posting when the guy who posted about us posting about outside grows in the 600 club (which is funny since he has never posted here before and yet his post had nothing to do with 600watt lights either...mmmn, strange post), so yeh posts, what was I saying, oh and since it's summer I got lots on outside and my wifes away with our camera and the phone camera gets all tiger striped pics for indoor and I didn't want to post about outdoors and it was my birthday (and no one except hydrogp remembered, - tears rollings down cheeks now) and and and......breathe, and it was also the weekend and the weather was nice and the dog was sick on my homework and I got.......

oh, here's an indoor pic I took a week ago......

THIS IS................600!!!!! (shouted loudly in a Spartaesque type styleeee).










whodatnation said:


> Never thought Id see the day my thread has had more activity than the 600  I know you all are out there,,,, you just posted in my thread! lol
> 
> 
> I like the colors that led give off, chaka... Iv always wanted to use one, and CMH, plasma, induction, ALL OF IT!
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

D, I remember you posting about your B-day in your thread, said I was on my way to meet you on the rooftop.... Mesa got caught up. Dry those tears lil buddy, lmao,, and and his dank is better than mine, sniffle sniffle, and and, its myyyy daaaaaay. 
[video=youtube;XsYJyVEUaC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsYJyVEUaC4[/video]



Im starting a new comp,,, the contact lens grow off... from clone.







Edit: Cantaloup ice cream right out the maker,,,, shit just got REAL  Now I need to make a batch infused with a secret ingredient!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

Supposed to be summer, huh.....cycle today on the road to Uitdam.





view across the IJmeer/Waterland towards Amsterdam





420 sticker, holding together the paint job on the bike I think, lol





View back across the Waterland towards Uitdam





Peace,
DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Thar she blows!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thar she blows!


Man that looks sooooooooooo goooooooood! The best ganja food I ever had was a homemade ice cream from some cream that we spent a 3 day harvest to make. It was a chocolate mint raspberry. What flavor is that, help me dream of heaven a little.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2013)

Please post your ice cream base recipe!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Its cantaloup ice cream  I had to do something with them before they all went bad! They were harvested when the skins where pink and you could smell cantaloup in the air... When harvested this ripe they DONT LAST LONG at all.... So my hand was forced to make ice cream  My mouth say amen. 

I'll post the original recipe and then what I ended up doing... My first time making any ice cream before,,, my parents used to make it when I was a child.


Im juicing and straining my watermelons now to make more ice cream and some sorbet... i'll be reducing it to a syrup to get max flavor with minimal water... Well thats the plan at least.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2013)

<Homer Drool Noise>


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2013)

DST said:


> ............ and it was my birthday (and no one except hydrogp remembered, - tears rollings down cheeks now) and and and......QUOTE]Well HAPPY FUCKIN' BIRTHDAY!...a day late.  cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

I've learned if you want potheads to wish you happy birthday, you need to tell them it's your birthday... ON your birthday. And then if they still don't say anything, I say... now is the point you wish me happy birthday.  You guys should have seen my FB post on my bday.

EDIT: Oh yeah... forgot... Happy Birthday!!!!! We all owe you a great big thanks for starting this club. So thanks for being born a long time ago, so you could round us all up together 40 something years later. It's changed my life!


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2013)

big'ol happy b-day to ya DST....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey 600!
Happy late-late birthday, D!
Been a busy few days.
Found out that the city we live in has a huge fee for any new home build, which puts it all out of our reach.
A $15,000 subdivision improvement fee or access fee, or whatever they call it.
Either way, it put a new home build out of our budget so we went back to looking for a pre-built house.
Ironically, we found one only 3/4 of a mile away from the bare lot we just tried for, with 16-sq.ft. more living space, and has 600-sq.ft. more land (6,969-sq.ft total, or .16-acres), is still located right on the edge of farmland, and it's listed for $150k.
It's 1,360-sq.ft. (126m2), 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, wheelchair ramps front & rear (awesome, since the wife has horrible knee pains when she climbs stairs), decent kitchen, big living room, mid-sized family room, an oversized 2-car garage, and a nice & private backyard suitable for vegetable gardening (and a couple of small outdoors girls in a portable greenhouse).
And the electrical looks very robust.
Each outlet in the garage is on it's own circuit, and there's a 60-amp circuit marked for a welder:







fuse panel pR0n:







potential new Doobieland HQ:






View out the living room window:






A long ramp coming from the master bedroom that I'll convert into a deck (with a ramp).
And a view of the dog kennel the current owners use for their Great Dane. I'll be pulling that all out and re-vamping the lawn. The yard actually goes all the way to the cedar fence in the background.











It's got some minor issues, so we're going to offer $140k and negotiate up from there to a maximum of 145k-ish.
This one is in better shape than our previous house was when we first bought it, but we are going to slowly upgrade it over a 5-year period until all affordable upgrades are in place (laminate wood floors, central A/C, wall removal to open up kitchen & dining room to the living room, new shingles on the roof, etc)
Hopefully this one will go through.


----------



## HaloKittyKitty (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my...yummmmm



whodatnation said:


> Thar she blows!


----------



## HaloKittyKitty (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice house and lots of room in the backyard is great; having the electrical upgrades in place is a super nice bonus too!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy. B day d will smoke and drink one for ya to bad we all live so far apart or we could have a BBQ


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've learned if you want potheads to wish you happy birthday, you need to tell them it's your birthday... ON your birthday. And then if they still don't say anything, I say... now is the point you wish me happy birthday.  You guys should have seen my FB post on my bday.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah... forgot... Happy Birthday!!!!! We all owe you a great big thanks for starting this club. So thanks for being born a long time ago, so you could round us all up together 40 something years later. It's changed my life!


that is it jig short term memory loss anyone, and a very happy birthday dst. the bad thing is I saw his post and then slap forgot to send my greetings. my bad man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

looks good to me doobie View attachment 2758271 only a bunch of growers would take pics of a breaker box  this is the one I wired for my grow at my place I just moved from still may have it moved down here some time. I picked up my osb today and will build my flower room after work. I will make my rips there on the big saws for nice straight cuts. took a while to get someone to come through with a ride to lowes, but now I have what I need. time to get the 600 burning again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2013)

I thought a few of us would get a kick out of it 
Will sure make running a small grow safer.
Going to be running small A/C units in each grow box (veg & flower), so the extra fuses will offer some peace of mind.
If we buy the house, I'm doing the wall removal (really just making an opening 6 to 8 feet wide in a wall that divides the living room from the kitchen & dining room) on the day we take possession so it will be ready for new carpet and/or laminate wood flooring that we'll have put in before we get moved in and unpacked.
It already has ducting in place for central A/C, so we might do that this winter so it's ready for next summer.
Then I start designing a raised-bed garden set up for veggies & berries next year, and read up on the soil mixes swiped from Monsieur Whodat, et al.
I'm writing all this in an effort to debunk my super power of jinxing every project I get involved in by talking about it ahead of time.
One of the reasons why I don't get overly emotional or worked up over possible future events: "_Show me the money!!!_" 
So this is my way of man'ing up and breaking that hex.

[video=youtube_share;h2mthsJZefk]http://youtu.be/h2mthsJZefk[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

I know how you fill doob I think I have the same hex myself, but we keep trying anyway. it isn't like you can just give up. I wish you lived closer I can do everything you want done and a shit load more man. I enjoy helping good peeps. they are just in short supply now days. all the circuits will be very nice it is how I wired my old grow building, and I never through a breaker. I have a welder hooked up to it as well, and would turn it up to 200 amps for gouging while my lights and acs where running. you should be good to go sir. I have extra space for new circuits here and only one to the room I grow in now, so I see some work to put in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

that mad clip was mad funny man


----------



## supchaka (Jul 31, 2013)

The problem with buying a used house is that it goes from thinking you can pick what you want to buy then after a few months turns into what can I put a bid on and them sell it to me?! I got to a point where I didnt even consider the first renovation I was gonna do anywhere cuz it was a 50/50 chance we'd even get it. It goes from picking a dream home to finding as many houses that you can "live with" and putting offers out left and right and crossing fingers. Thats definitely the one thing buying new has going for it. I've bought new twice and used once and I wouldnt ever want to do used again. just my .02


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 1, 2013)

Doobie good luck on the house search. I'm with DR.D81 if closer we could hook you up. Last year while framing, roofing, sidding my house I had friends stop by and help here and there for beer, smoke, and food. Believe me money payment would have been cheaper than this was for a bunch of deadheads at random ages. Wouldn't change it for the world though. Just rambling. sorry dobbie on the new house project but good things come to good people in due time.

D happy really late Bday. Nice pics, my daughter, me, and the puppy actually biked around the trail on 1 of my lakes yesterday. It's been since last summer since I've even took my bike out of the shed. Loved the 3 hour yesterday regret it this morning bad.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The problem with buying a used house is that it goes from thinking you can pick what you want to buy then after a few months turns into what can I put a bid on and them sell it to me?! I got to a point where I didnt even consider the first renovation I was gonna do anywhere cuz it was a 50/50 chance we'd even get it. It goes from picking a dream home to finding as many houses that you can "live with" and putting offers out left and right and crossing fingers. Thats definitely the one thing buying new has going for it. I've bought new twice and used once and I wouldnt ever want to do used again. just my .02


Well we found the house of our dreams right off. And the people who were selling knew we loved it. Plus we bought near the top of the market... so we are fully stuck in our dream home. Even when you win, you can lose.

Our friends just sold their house. It's 3 times the size of ours in a completely incomparable neighborhood. Meaning we live in the trashy part of the mountain and they live in the ritzy, every house comes with a slip in the private lake part of town. They just sold their house for less then we paid for ours. And they sold it for only slightly more than what we still owe on our house.

It doesn't bother me at all. Totally doesn't eat at my soul to know I will probably never make back in our lifetimes the money we've lost on this house. Not one bit. 

But seriously I do feel blessed, that if I have to be stuck underwater somewhere for many years... it's a real nice place.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

We need a 600 commune :: All sell our houses, buy a giant piece of land by some water...


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2013)

with u and jig building the homes,,,,hell yea im down.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting.... Stopping light for an entire minute  does that mean it traveled 11,176,943.8 miles inside the crystal?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/25/light-stopped-minute-crystal-record_n_3653385.html


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello 6, just checking in to say high, whoops I mean hi or maybe it's cuz I'm high lol. Either way hope all has been well in the 6, from the few pages I've read looks like shit is dank as usual in here, hope everyone is well. Been real busy with the new house and all the fun projects it brought.

Stay high my friends, no bud pr0n for me today but I do have some tile pr0n 







Oh and happy bday D! I'll smoke one for ya!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice work Gigs. Anytime you wanna pop over and retile my kitchen... feel free lol.

Good to see you around.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good to be around bro, hope all is well with you and mrs jig. 

Before floors.






After restoring floors and my girl painted.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice work giggles.

If it wasn't so cold here I'd supply the land and lakes.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Gigs, was wondering about you earlier today. Good to see/hear the new home is coming along. 

Im curious about your be nice or leave sign  thats some nola shit right there,,, or doc bob has gone country wide 





This was given to me by someone when I moved away from nola to denver, right before I joined riu... Its in the "green house" getting rusty.



^^^ thats should be the 600 motto.



Heres me trying to make watermelon syrup by filtering and reduction... about 8 more hrs to go probably lol This _*was*_ like eight 10lb sugar baby melons, now just a few gallons of red sweetness. Will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey Screwballoos, weird day yesterday, my laptop wouldn't let me on riu all day, lol....so I had a full day of abstanence.

Thanks for the b-day wishes, I was only being silly, honestly I wasn't crying!!! this year tried to just slip past my birthday without much fuss (I spent the night in on my todd smoking! wife was away on business - fukkin birthday on a Monday, wtf! lol.)
Another mini heatwave here.
Good luck with the house Doobie, looks the ticket.
Giggles, nice work on the floor, good to see you, hope your lady is ok after recent events.
Whodat, I am jealous, that looks scrumptious. I want to make some tomato essence when I get enough. Saw a chef on tv making it, looks AMAZING!

Have a sunny and happy day peeps.
DST


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;XsYJyVEUaC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsYJyVEUaC4[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Pups getting some sun training....I use one of the sun loungers to dapple the sun.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yesterday my puppy ate my clones I pulled off before the outside girls went to flower. The only 2 strains I really wanted to keep is the silverberry and jack herer. I tried to find a couple clippings that weren't fully into flower. Back when I was having issues cloning my 1 friend who is a commercial grower suggested I wait till they were preflowering before trying. I never tried this but yesterday I did without choice. Luckily the silverberry wasn't far along at all. I'm hoping the 2jack catch because I love it and I really had to search for even to clippings that wasn't in full flower. I think I got lucky and only had 1 male in the group of reg. beans I started a month ago. I'll have to really mark my clones good when I take them just to be safe. I almost had to miss a male there's no way 7 out of 8 were female.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 2, 2013)

My dog has eaten some pretty valuable stuff of mine before... I had a brand new set of speakers that came in the mail, opened the box, go outside for like 5 mins tops, and he chewed them to pieces. They were like $400. My other dog came up sniffing a bag of fire weed I had laid out on the table that I just bought for a ridiculous amount, takes one lick and eats like half of it... Countless other shit has been chewed up as well...


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Jimmer, you can take clones in flower no problem, even with big ole buds on em. I find flowering clones root quite quickly. But then you got to basically reveg them but that's just a case of popping them into a veg light cycle.....



jimmer6577 said:


> Yesterday my puppy ate my clones I pulled off before the outside girls went to flower. The only 2 strains I really wanted to keep is the silverberry and jack herer. I tried to find a couple clippings that weren't fully into flower. Back when I was having issues cloning my 1 friend who is a commercial grower suggested I wait till they were preflowering before trying. I never tried this but yesterday I did without choice. Luckily the silverberry wasn't far along at all. I'm hoping the 2jack catch because I love it and I really had to search for even to clippings that wasn't in full flower. I think I got lucky and only had 1 male in the group of reg. beans I started a month ago. I'll have to really mark my clones good when I take them just to be safe. I almost had to miss a male there's no way 7 out of 8 were female.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Jimmer, you can take clones in flower no problem, even with big ole buds on em. I find flowering clones root quite quickly. But then you got to basically reveg them but that's just a case of popping them into a veg light cycle.....


That exactly what he said. I just never had to try it because I got the method I was using down. This is why I like to learn as much as possible about whatever I enjoy in life. I'm praying for the silverberry it's very dare to my heart and if I loose this it's gone for ever because my friend kept the genetics solely to himself.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My dog has eaten some pretty valuable stuff of mine before... I had a brand new set of speakers that came in the mail, opened the box, go outside for like 5 mins tops, and he chewed them to pieces. They were like $400. My other dog came up sniffing a bag of fire weed I had laid out on the table that I just bought for a ridiculous amount, takes one lick and eats like half of it... Countless other shit has been chewed up as well...


This was a 100% my fault. Her belly was upset and when she was outside she was eating grass and etc... While I was taking care of my indoor gardens she was chillin in my room with me. Well there was lots of greenery to help settle her stomach just not what I wanted her to have. Back when I had 2 St. Bernard's while they were puppies I'd come home and whole couches would be moved around and half gone. One day she locked her self in the bathroom and I came home and could not find the bathroom door no where. Most expensive puppies I ever had.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 2, 2013)

Doob- house looks good. If you invite us to the house warming party I'll make sure your electric is proper.  is the panel you took a picture of the sub panel? I dont see a main breaker. Your main panel has the meter on it too, but im sure you already knew that.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeh, invite me as well Doob's, I'll make sure you got comfy places to chill (I'll be the comfy place tester while Strictly graffs on yer lecky!) I am good with throw cushions and such, lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 2, 2013)

So i went to see the knee specialist yesterday. Im gonna have a mr scan too, but he was certain it was cartilage damage in the knee cap. So thats pretty fucked. Im gonna have issues with my knee the rest of my life  Pretty bummed as i am a previous gymnast(Danish champion 1 year) and take pride in showing of my skills :/ No more.. Thought id be backflipping at the age of 50 
Hope i get some cool cash for this occupational injury! Dont know whats gonna happen yet.
Hope yall is great.
Oh and jimmer. Ive had plenty of fails with cloning but then i tried cuttings from 2. or 3. week of flower and succes 2 out of 2. Flowering again now  Been succesfull since with 10 clones from veg. But i heard it aint good for the cloning in the long run, if u start in flowering. The next cuts of cuts of cuts i mean ?


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Dam Hydro, that is not good news. Not sure what age you are but it may not all be a loss. I have had 4 operations on my knee (from football) with removal of ACL, trimming Medial Ligaments, scraping miniscus, etc, etc....I now have arthritis in my knee which is always fun at times, but I train regularly and now that I have overcome the urge to contstantly kick footballs whenever I see them, life is not all that bad. If you are young enough repairs to knees these days are common. And if you are really serious then you can always get it rebuilt from one of the many options that medicine provides these days. Ultimately though it'll never be the same as you won't be able to push it 125%! you'll be lucky to push it 75%! But hey, at least your fingers are not broken forever so you can still roll joints and grow de ganj! If you have any question about knees, feel free to ask.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2013)

Thought Id throw this pic up here, the venus fly trap loves it in the green house lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 2, 2013)

Thx alot m8, yeah i know there is alot of people in the 600 with "problems". Glad you seem to kick yours ass  Damn 4 operations thats a killer right there. Hope you got down under good, thats the only thing i like about surgery  Yeah i know its not the end of life or anything. I just find it a little difficult to swallow im 28. And right now i cant drive cykle swim even walk more than 10 mins. And constant pain not a hard pain but its the constant that driving me nuts, along with the thought of this being forever. But yeah i might get more time to do what i love the most 
I bet i have some questions when it all settles a bit. Im having family dinner tonight to let em all know.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 2, 2013)

HydroGp that bites. I wish you luck. As D said the advances in medicine and surgeries is awesome. About 2 1/1 years ago I had back surgery from years of flooring and spending month's in the woods sleeping on the ground. I couldn't believe the recovery time and the amount of recovery. To this day I can do whatever I want in moderation.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't even get me started on back problems, I fucked mine up good at a young age and just kept fucking it up more in young adult years, well shit I'm still young but ya I've had 2 ruptured discs and a few other problems, but cannabis has helped me a lot 

Oh and good morning 6! Hope everyone is having a great friday!


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

At 28 your body still produces the right stuff to mend itself. Me, I go and get needles rammed in my body to compensate that, lol. At your age for example, if there is a tear in one of the ligaments, they will generally just sow it up as the ligament will actually repair itself that way(my first op they just cut bits of it out, ffs!!!) And I sympathise with the constant dull pain, unfortunately that is something that has stayed with me, and is worse when I walk around for long periods (either that or I have an aversion to shopping with females, lol). My last op I was told I was too old so they basically removed a large chunk of my medial ligament. In hinesite they had to do it as there was both a horizontal and a vertial tear in the ligament (like a star). They may not put you into full narcossis if they operate, I had a regional anasthetic (or epidural as some pregnant women know them as). I watched the whole operation while it happened on TV. Was weird seeing my leg slung over the doctors shoulder, and not being able to feel your meat and two veg is no laughing matter. I kept having to check after the op as I was really para it wouldn't work (well that's what I said to the nurse when she came in and caught me playing with it, lmfao).



HydroGp said:


> Thx alot m8, yeah i know there is alot of people in the 600 with "problems". Glad you seem to kick yours ass  Damn 4 operations thats a killer right there. Hope you got down under good, thats the only thing i like about surgery  Yeah i know its not the end of life or anything. I just find it a little difficult to swallow im 28. And right now i cant drive cykle swim even walk more than 10 mins. And constant pain not a hard pain but its the constant that driving me nuts, along with the thought of this being forever. But yeah i might get more time to do what i love the most
> I bet i have some questions when it all settles a bit. Im having family dinner tonight to let em all know.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

ok, we won't, lol.....morning Giggles, what you doing to the new house today?



giggles26 said:


> Don't even get me started on back problems, I fucked mine up good at a young age and just kept fucking it up more in young adult years, well shit I'm still young but ya I've had 2 ruptured discs and a few other problems, but cannabis has helped me a lot
> 
> Oh and good morning 6! Hope everyone is having a great friday!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Brings a new meaning to "shop till ya drop" 


Hey westy the thing looks to be eating really well lol,,,, I wonder what it would do in rdwc 600 and co2  




I am fortunately in good health, besides small hip and ankle problems every now and then. I do believe the tendon under my right foot is tearing some, after long days it feels like i got a nail in my foot with every step.... Good thing I got ganja! Started the space bubble harvest, and the proper sample has some great cheese flavor coming through.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

DST said:


> ok, we won't, lol.....morning Giggles, what you doing to the new house today?


Ok good lol, morning d. I'm building a fence today as long as the weather permits.



whodatnation said:


> Brings a new meaning to "shop till ya drop"
> 
> 
> Hey westy the thing looks to be eating really well lol,,,, I wonder what it would do in rdwc 600 and co2
> ...


Must be nice lol, football tore the shit outa me in hs and every time I hear space bubble I think astronaut and take me to the moon lol.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

Ime taking this as a sign I spend to much time at the hydro store and money this was in my email this morning


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ime taking this as a sign I spend to much time at the hydro store and money this was in my email this morning


lol i would have to agree!

imagine that was a flier your mailman put thru the door, you would be pissed.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a mass email ime shure. But ime on a rewards card program I earn money I can spend in store that's how they have my email...But fuck I was just there yesterday and going back today u guys would be suprised with my shop not a lot of bullshit and enjoy shooting the shit with the workers non grow related


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2013)

If i ever get a fly infestation in my tents then maybe ill tek it up the stairs


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol i would have to agree!
> 
> imagine that was a flier your mailman put thru the door, you would be pissed.


Well that would mean the know where I live ....is that what ur after if so they know where I live they have delivered trays and dirt


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well that would mean the know where I live ....is that what ur after if so they know where I live they have delivered trays and dirt



the postman and whoever seen it would know you grow, not a problem however as it was only an e-mail and is pretty private.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

tis friday!

[video=youtube;fuGjCjllPkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuGjCjllPkM[/video]


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey whodat can I pick ur brain for a simple vedge tea


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

You already got some guanoes eh?


Im gonna go snap some pr0n, will be back.
Edit: need to charge bat.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You already got some guanoes eh?
> 
> 
> Im gonna go snap some pr0n, will be back.
> Edit: need to charge bat.


All gone all my amendments are .....used a lot at my moms house on her vedgie garden....but am going to store today so tea is on my mind for my moms and clones since I dnt have any active flowering sprucing up my vedge room ...will post pics later never did repost after plastic was put up and shit


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

With your soil... 1 tbls meixcan bat guano, 1 tbls peruvian seabird guano, 1 tbls molasses, =1gallon (optional 1 tsp kelp extract) bubble 24 hrs and use.



Edit: i see great responses with this diluted and applied via foliar feeding, they love it.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> With your soil... 1 tbls meixcan bat guano, 1 tbls peruvian seabird guano, 1 tbls molasses, =1gallon (optional 1 tsp kelp extract) bubble 24 hrs and use.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i see great responses with this diluted and applied via foliar feeding, they love it.


My vedge plants are in ocean Forrest most of them cause that's what most people use and want my moms are in sns soil very similar to fox farm and probly going to be using straight sns soil for all vedge flower was the amended soil


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

So its already got plenty of food in it. That recipe should work good then,, if you plan on having big plants in relatively smaller containers you can double that.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> So its already got plenty of food in it. That recipe should work good then,, if you plan on having big plants in relatively smaller containers you can double that.


Awsome thanks will report back with tea pron and vedge room ......and ya plenty of food the sns is similar just a little lighter mix


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Awsome thanks will report back with tea pron and vedge room ......and ya plenty of food the sns is similar just a little lighter mix



You can top dress with extra guano for heavier feeding plants too,


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Hehe, Iv trained them well 

















And the bar has been raised.... Your move.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 2, 2013)

That's when I pull my 1981 dodge diplomat 2" from their drivers side door.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Now what?












The watermelon reduction is finally done. My oh my this is incredible! Its like watermelon molasses but thicker, like a cross of jelly and molasses. Very very sweet,,, I now know I could have cooked it down less for a more liquidy consistency. Wow this will go great in or on ice cream. Pics later.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^^looks like a famous mall at a beach named after a swimwear company


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 2, 2013)

yo i have not seen CGG around in a minuet and wanted to know if da Dog Kush is same as BB's Dog 

thanks in adv to da knowledge holder im thinkin is one of da same 


good karma to all

I N I


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

Tea and vedge pron


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks tasty method! 

To you and anyone else making tea out there,,, if overfoaming can be a problem for you the answer is extra virgin olive oil. Just a few drops will tame even the most beasty of beast foam  Now I dont really have to make super concentrates.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

And oil from the side of your nose will kill the bubbles in freshly poured root beer.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> And oil from the side of your nose will kill the bubbles in freshly poured root beer.



Hehe I know that one! All face oil does the trick.

Edit: I never made the conection,,,, so why does it work?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> wanted to know if da Dog Kush is same as BB's Dog


Yeah it's the same thing.

Check this story, not sure if it's true or not, but thought it appropriate to share here:

http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2013/08/02/2399191/pastafarian-man-wins-religious-liberty-battle-to-wear-a-pasta-sieve-on-his-government-id-card/

EDIT: I think it has something to do with surface tension.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ime taking this as a sign I spend to much time at the hydro store and money this was in my email this morning


My wife does so much on line shopping that if she doesn't buy anything for a couple of days then they send her a Get Well Card. ......... ........ cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Watermelon reduction! This started as about 80lb of watermelons,,,, tis very sweet. This together is one quart. I'll try and lightly "swirl" this in some cantaloup ice cream. Its very strong, I could have cooked it down less,,, its practically a molasses,,,,, maybe the ladies will like it 









My whisky needs a stirring... 








MVK, any takers?  







Space Bubble! Dry sample. ("dry enough to smoke") 






Harvested last night. 








Does not quite pass Methods 2x4 test! Shizzle.... :*-(*******






Turned the light on for a quick photo. Its been off for 24+ hrs and will remain so as I harvest.


Blue Pit!








More SB









The bar has been lowered to a new low. Space bubble from seed (at least 6 weeks veg in the shade of the main plant,,, just popped up.) So 6 weeks veg and 62 days 12/12,,,,, bottom that! 


....... You have to admit though,,, it looks dank.














Aaaaaaaaaand the next contenders. Wish them luck. (sexy time, males are revealing themselves, no girlies yet!)









..... eye hurts from all this  ing.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Looks tasty method!
> 
> To you and anyone else making tea out there,,, if overfoaming can be a problem for you the answer is extra virgin olive oil. Just a few drops will tame even the most beasty of beast foam  Now I dont really have to make super concentrates.


I mixed it strong as a concentrate well not real strong mixed 5 gallons worth in 2 gallons then will.ad the 3 gallons water to it tomorrow....


----------



## james2500 (Aug 2, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> My wife does so much on line shopping that if she doesn't buy anything for a couple of days then they send her a Get Well Card. ......... ........ cof


haha that could be me too...just got our percolator yesterday, adapter for my macbook pro day before that, i'm expecting my high wave fish coffee press monday and just ordered some squirt guns for kitty torment........training scuse me.....course living in the mountains we are 40 miles from the nearest town.....and I HATE to shop in busy stores.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Fukkin nailin it whodat!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

tis the same bru.....


Dwezelitsame said:


> yo i have not seen CGG around in a minuet and wanted to know if da Dog Kush is same as BB's Dog
> 
> thanks in adv to da knowledge holder im thinkin is one of da same
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks D 


I gotta share this with the 600. This is how we get down in tha b00t!
[video=youtube;9GBDxUbm144]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GBDxUbm144[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

I lied,,,, THIS is how we get down. Iv enjoyed many a shows at this place (Tipitinas) Hope you like. Iv also seen this group live before, to this day one of the best shows Iv seen.
bte this intro guy says "new orleAnes" all wrong lol, okok 
[video=youtube;G1MbKD1DRwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1MbKD1DRwM[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ^^^^looks like a famous mall at a beach named after a swimwear company


I went with the wife to Jantzen Beach Mall so she could pick up some stuff.
Walked so far that, by the time we were done and had gotten all the way back to the door to leave, I met myself coming in.
True story.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2013)

Too many Martinis! My head is spinning. I could go for some watermelon syrup on a nice fresh taco  hehe

Rebuilt the wall for the foundation on the greenhouse today so I can finish putting up the east beams. 

Culled most of Malawi and Mulanje freebie seed plants. Been there done that. Another Ace of Spades and Jilly beaN ARE MALES (fuggin caps lock!).

Built a male cab and will try and collect as much jiz as possible without exposing all of the other plants.

The clones are doing well. So much work but so much fun!

Found a dead possum under the deck. There was a baby too. Gave the baby a box and some strawberries and delivered it to the rescue the next day. Mom is still out in the bin and making quite a stench.

Ta for now,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2013)

Medical story about balls.

Had testicular cancer in my late 20s (from a bad vasectomy). The doctor sends me in to his ultrasound tech to get an ultrasound of the tumor. So here is this 18 year old tech chick holding my balls while I am holding this silicone hockey puck underneath them covered in slimy goop in this room no bigger than a closet and there is a knock on the door and in walks my wife. So here I am with some other chick holding my balls with my wife watching and asking if she could help. It was a surreal moment to say the least.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 2, 2013)

hey crew, everythings going great, here with me. got a new family member. His name is Bengie, 12 week old apbt, red nose pit. 

also sorry for no pics of blue pit. smelly cherrys are in flower, already. got two strairs of smelly cherry, and both are in flower!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Medical story about balls.
> 
> Had testicular cancer in my late 20s (from a bad vasectomy). The doctor sends me in to his ultrasound tech to get an ultrasound of the tumor. So here is this 18 year old tech chick holding my balls while I am holding this silicone hockey puck underneath them covered in slimy goop in this room no bigger than a closet and there is a knock on the door and in walks my wife. So here I am with some other chick holding my balls with my wife watching and asking if she could help. It was a surreal moment to say the least.
> 
> ...


I did clinicals in a hospital ER, and there was this drunk dude who was wearing finger nail polish in there. He was so drunk he said he had to pee. The nurse said I could help him if I wanted to (fuck no) was pretty much my response. She pulls this dudes pants down and he's wearing women's underwear, and she holds his dick while he pees. I couldn't believe that shit. This old fucker was pissing his pants if I'm there by myself for sure.


----------



## tumpuh (Aug 2, 2013)

HEHE I have a good one for ya


----------



## tumpuh (Aug 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I did clinicals in a hospital ER, and there was this drunk dude who was wearing finger nail polish in there. He was so drunk he said he had to pee. The nurse said I could help him if I wanted to (fuck no) was pretty much my response. She pulls this dudes pants down and he's wearing women's underwear, and she holds his dick while he pees. I couldn't believe that shit. This old fucker was pissing his pants if I'm there by myself for sure.


One time I drank a bottle of vodka at a hotel.. went to sleep... woke up and pissed on the tv and dresser.. Didnt believe it till i saw the pee. CHeers  My homie said "bro your pissing on the dresser and tv", and supposedly I replied "only on the front" and then I jumped into bed like a 5tht grader at a slumber party..whatev..


----------



## Javadog (Aug 3, 2013)

DST said:


> Fukkin nailin it whodat!!!!!!!!


This.

Great work. Thanks for sharing. How hot did you get the watermelon
while reducing it? What did you use to filter it?

I have a banjo burner and gas tank. Oh yeah, and several watermelons
just getting their stride. :0)

BTW, IMO the latest Attitude monthly special is cool.

I wanted to try some lemon bud, so I got Subcool's Jack's Cleaner 2 and 
HSO's Lemon Juice Express. Then I just chucked in HSO's Trainwreck, 
DNA's Holy Grail Kush, and Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 

The freebies, that I was really happy to get, were DNA's Martian and Sour Kush
and Reserva Privada's Silver Kush. They also added TH Seeds Underdawg OG 
and Dinafem's White Widow

I was initially stoked about the Silver Kush, as I have many other RP breeds
and have enjoyed their stuff....but I looked the Martian Kush up and it is:
OG #18 X Martian Mean Green == OG #18 X Sharksbreath X G13 Haze

This sounds like fun too. ...and the Sour Kush is kind of a one-off...but that
they have done it before.

Take care,

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2013)

My best mate in Glasgow shared a room with his brother. His brother told me he woke up one night to see my mate taking a piss in the cupboard, just as he was finished he hawked up a greener and finished off with spitting it into the cupboard, lmfao....then popped straight back into bed. (yup, we are disgusting creatures really, lol)

EDIT: oh, I was staying with my sister in London and got totally canned one night. Got back to her house and actually tried to take a piss in her washing machine, lol....she said I even pulled out the tray for putting the washing powder on...she managed to stop me in time, oh dear, drunken shenannigans.

Last EDIT: Going to a wedding today, hopefully will only be taking a piss in toilets later on


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Medical story about balls.
> 
> Had testicular cancer in my late 20s (from a bad vasectomy). The doctor sends me in to his ultrasound tech to get an ultrasound of the tumor. So here is this 18 year old tech chick holding my balls while I am holding this silicone hockey puck underneath them covered in slimy goop in this room no bigger than a closet and there is a knock on the door and in walks my wife. So here I am with some other chick holding my balls with my wife watching and asking if she could help. It was a surreal moment to say the least.
> 
> ...


that is young to be getting the "snip", i take it you settled down young and had all the kids you wanted?

did you get any money from the botched vasectomy?

sounds as if it could have been really awkward, at least nothing else happened to cause further emabaressment lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 3, 2013)

Whodat, that is looking sweet. And not just the watermelon reduction.

I dated a bartender at my favorite local bar years ago. I never really liked pills but this night I swear my drink was spiked and got really hammered. My buddy lived upstairs said I could crash on his couch. At about 5am I wake up with my pants around my ankles with my junk in my hand passed out against the front door of the bar with 3 cops shining their spotlights on me and the maneger laughing her ass off. I get up wave pull my pants up and walk back upstairs like nothing happened. Later on I asked my buddy what happened. He said I was pissing in the corner and he stopped me to use the bathroom. He figured I got mad and left.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 3, 2013)

I spent about 5 hours hiking with my daughter yesterday. We hiked one trail I know with a waterfall for 2 hours to get there and it was just trickling. Here are a couple of pics of the 2 lakes I live by. I live on top of the hill separating them. As I said there's no swimming because of the water supply for a city a hour away. Some rules are meant to be broken.
The last 2 pics is the path to get to the second lake. They were carved out by glaziers.

My older boxer was mad I never show her.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone find something interesting in the attitude promo? I think ill wait i still have alot of beans.
Made some iso last night. Finally got something worth smoking. I think through time i must have thrown away 50g of good bud on fail iso. Followed oakley iso recipe and it worked 
Tent is getting full. Day 14 of 12/12
Got the Lemon Skunk clone#1 in scrog looking fine. Then clone #2 is looking alot more sad. Strange as they get the exact same treatment. The original was like clone #2 strange twisting in the leafs, and it turned out dank so im not worried or anything just wondering


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 3, 2013)

My mom had to remove the toilet lid cover (like a rug you put over the lid) because her boyfriend was a raging alcoholic and could never remember to lift the lid. The cover would muffle the noise so my mom never heard him do it. She would wake up to do her thing and get a handful of wet rug when she lifted the lid. He ended up getting diabetes from all his drinking.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

I have mistaken a pillow for a toilet seat. I must have thought I passed out right next to the toilet, when in fact I was in a little makeshift bed in my buddies bedroom. I kept waking up in a drunken stupor thinking I would be sick. I'd lift the pillow just like a toilet seat lid, pivot in the back, and hack and spit a few times beneath it, flip it back down and pass back out. I didn't even clean things in the morning as I had to leave the moment I woke up. I was an hour late to my linguistics final my 3rd semester in college.

I spent the afternoon in the bathroom of the building the final was in.  Sure don't miss drinking much.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 3, 2013)

Day 14 of 12/12.
View attachment 2761287View attachment 2761288View attachment 2761289View attachment 2761290


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2013)

Enough piss talk, lol, sorry I never meant to encourage it. Just call me Mr GOLDEN shower, hehe, or should I say pe-pe


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys, happy saturday. One awesome side effect of wife being pregnant is that our previously vegetarian diet has turned to steaks.  Got two rib eyes for the two of us. I'm excited.

Hope the weekend is going well for everyone.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2013)

Carnivores rule! There are steaks on the grill now. ............ ...............cof


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, happy saturday. One awesome side effect of wife being pregnant is that our previously vegetarian diet has turned to steaks.  Got two rib eyes for the two of us. I'm excited.
> 
> Hope the weekend is going well for everyone.


Dam sounds great its wife's choice tonight for dinner so we going to Chinese food


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

Steaks were great. Her's is Medium Well... mine is slightly browned on the outside.  Hope you guys enjoy your meals.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2013)

it that rare as in.......have the cow jump thru a flaming hoop and cut off the horns and hoofs and serve it? ........................cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

As long as most of the hair burnt off it's ok.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Watermelon reduction! This started as about 80lb of watermelons,,,, tis very sweet. This together is one quart. I'll try and lightly "swirl" this in some cantaloup ice cream. Its very strong, I could have cooked it down less,,, its practically a molasses,,,,, maybe the ladies will like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 as usual top draw mcgraw weed man. and loving the melon whisky. 

I was just asking in the uk thread if anyone brewed beer in their grow rooms, it's like perfect temp all year round.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 4, 2013)

A friend dropped of these LED lights. Cant find any info on em.They are harder to look at than my hps :O Maybe my eyes are just used to hps now


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2013)

I found what they are called. LED Corn Bulbs.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

it shows us how much us humans love nostalgia, they come up with a new idea using new technology and make is the same shape and size as a standard bulb.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 4, 2013)

I think he said the price where about 150$ and i was like. yeah yeah sure not interrested. Now ive had them laying for a month or so. Might aswell try em out.
They were for a new hospital.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

Only question is the spectrum. You could prob pop them out and put the ones you need in. Either way thats pretty sweet! 




Now this I would like to try out!



​


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Dam sounds great its *wife's choice* tonight for dinner so we going to *Chinese food*


I like her already. :0)

Who that LED is impressive. This is what I expect to use in time.

One thing was that the LEDs are the 1 Watt variety. Now, I know that there
are more powerful LEDs being used in these units these days, but am not sure
of the differences in life-expectancy. (why else prefer one over the other, other 
than to reduce the space used...and space is clearly not an issue (look at this unit)).

Take care,

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 4, 2013)

Are u straining ur tea whodat or just watering with it ime thinking off just adding it all.together and strain it thru a bubble bag for hash when done then water with it and top dress the yards flowers and tomatoes with the stuff like u mentioned instead off using the pantyhose for a bag .
Even with the pantyhose there was a lot of matter at bottom


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 4, 2013)

Only reason I would consider LED at this point is the reduction in heat. Any good recent info on them?Brands?


----------



## grower2013 (Aug 4, 2013)

the girls are looking good


----------



## Y0da (Aug 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I try to grow good buds. Sometimes I'm successful...
> 
> 
> Other times not...
> ...


Oh pity! No, really! Makes you want to kiss it better and let it sleep in the bed with you


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Are u straining ur tea whodat or just watering with it ime thinking off just adding it all.together and strain it thru a bubble bag for hash when done then water with it and top dress the yards flowers and tomatoes with the stuff like u mentioned instead off using the pantyhose for a bag .
> Even with the pantyhose there was a lot of matter at bottom




Only time I use a tea bag now is when its going through a sprayer or my gardens irrigation system. Iv been just dumping the ingredients in water and letting it go stirring vigorously every now and then, and topdressing selectively with the solids. 





hornedfrog2000 said:


> Only reason I would consider LED at this point is the reduction in heat. Any good recent info on them?Brands?



I dont keep up with them at all. They are still pretty expensive I think,,, and the affordable ones are pieces of shit. I would probably get a higher endish one seeing as it can pay for itself eventually.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 4, 2013)

Should I be cleaning out the container I make tea in before each run?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

I wipe the gunk off and rinse it out. Nothing crazy.


----------



## justlearning73 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have pins!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2013)

Howdy do!
Just popping in real quick with some good news:

Got a counter offer to our bid of $140k for the house, and they are only countering with asking for $142k (originally listed at $150k).
So we've accepted it, and I've booked a home inspector to come in on the 14th to check it out.
If no major problems, it will be a done deal.
So... lots to do now!
Will be back on tomorrow to say "hello" again.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 4, 2013)

Whodat-thanks for the info.

Doobs-im rooting for you.....get it....


----------



## supchaka (Aug 4, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Howdy do!
> Just popping in real quick with some good news:
> 
> Got a counter offer to our bid of $140k for the house, and they are only countering with asking for $142k (originally listed at $150k).
> ...


Well thats good to hear. The way the bidding went in Cali when I was shopping went like, You make 1 bid, there are multiple bids. They are going to accept one of those bids so make your best one first! It really sucked.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> I have pins!!


Come again, JL? 



DoobieBrother said:


> Howdy do!
> Just popping in real quick with some good news:
> 
> Got a counter offer to our bid of $140k for the house, and they are only countering with asking for $142k (originally listed at $150k).
> ...


Lets all do the house dance!!! {initiate dance program} 



strictly seedleSs said:


> Whodat-thanks for the info.
> 
> Doobs-im rooting for you.....get it....



No problem Strictly bongsmili



Kellya4iel said:


> waiting on the wife getting back to crack the champagne that is currently chilling- holiday started!!!! Happy dayz.​




I dont know why but......

[video=youtube;hGlkzryn7Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGlkzryn7Zk[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Aug 4, 2013)

6 weeks 12/12 today


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

No vacancy.......








Blue Pit! Damn lighting made the stems look yellow. 







Spacebubble a few days in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

shit ole' mary n joe gonna be pissed


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 5, 2013)

The pron is looking good.

Doobie that's awesome about the house. I hope everything is all good with the inspection. It's gotto be a little stress relief.

My daughter is wearing me out. Today we're going to the amusement park. She goes home tomorrow and then my 14 year old comes till sun. Which means back to the amusement park. But other than that she just wants to read all day.

Here's my dog, black ss, casey jones chillen in the kiddie pool. The 4 in the solo cups are 3 critical rabido and 1 royale haze(freebie). I figure while I'm growing an auto for the solo cup comp. I'd do a little personal experiment and run them 1 outside, 1 inside hps, 1 inside mh. This way I can see the difference with my own eyes as long as the phenol types are not to far away.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 5, 2013)

Have you ever given yourself a beating? I feel like beating the shit out of me :/ That LED light i wanted to try. Did i use a timer for it? No. Did i go out and plug it off before i went to bed? No. Was the light still on when i woke up? Yes.
They only get 4hours of dark today. Bah thats just stupid.
Hope yalls day is more positive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

it's only a day man chillax.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

finally got my 600 2day so will be swapping out the 400w later so watch this space expect to see more of me here soon


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

Get in Doobie, limbs, digits and all other crossable things - CROSSED!


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

We were at a wedding at the weekend in Maastricht. The couple got married by a friend of theirs who actually just studied and past the test to become an Ambtenaar (registrar) just so he could marry them. Quite cool really. We drove down with another couple, and later the guy had a smoke of the dog extract, he seemed quite happy with it, lol. We had little mini burgers as one of the course and he literally just dropped his straight out his hand onto the floor he was son zoned out, haha. 

Skissor hasj


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2013)

looking great dst, will have time to post those bb strains, today'


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought about it for long and saw no other way. she was just getting to tall. So i broke some of the longer ones. Was moving the light to high for my other girls.
 sry for being incoherent? lol stop playing with words you dont understand. Go to sleep its 3.20am. True dat, night yall


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2013)

I had to do that too, but because one of my ladies was growing into the light.



I did flip as fast as possible, but these are out of control mothers and they
started off biggish. The funny thing is that they topped out at a pretty good position,
where I have my light strapped as high as it will go. I got lucky, I think.

Looking forward to good news on the baby front. :0)

JD


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 5, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2764501
> I thought about it for long and saw no other way. she was just getting to tall. So i broke some of the longer ones. Was moving the light to high for my other girls.
> View attachment 2764502View attachment 2764503View attachment 2764504 sry for being incoherent? lol stop playing with words you dont understand. Go to sleep its 3.20am. True dat, night yall


What strain is it?


----------



## james2500 (Aug 5, 2013)

I end up folding one or two girls every grow....i use a pencil to soften up the area and they flop over nice and I get more bud sites both y'all have nice grows, I can show mine maybe tonight if I get off my ass.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Incase any of you dirty inbred delinquents missed this... 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/692928-club-600-summer-competition-picture.html





edit: awesome stuff jimmer, hgp, and javadog!
Oh you too chaka, we still love you.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the good word Who.

I'd have posted a spot photo already, but I have not been 
to any of my classic spots in a long time. My man cave is all I have.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I had to do that too, but because one of my ladies was growing into the light.
> 
> View attachment 2764510
> 
> JD


alien weed pr0n. love seeing LED pr0n I imagine that's how it grows on the space station lol


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Ding Dong, Morning Campers......


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Don. That is a 600W HPS (why I wandered here) and two Kessil 350s.
One purple and one magenta. 

One big screen...which is to say that I cannot get to anything. :0)

Live and learn.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

been there had things go wrong at the back and not known, it sucks but it's a lesson learned! stretch is done and your nugs are forming up nice so jobs a goodun as we say. curious ? 
Kessil 350's are those the spot light looking things? 

I've been wanting to introduce some UVB for a while and MH for that matter. looks like i need new bulbs soon anyway one end is turning black, 

noob Q time, can i just get a 600w MH and put it in with my digi ballast i've been using for HPS?


----------



## james2500 (Aug 6, 2013)

yes Don.....an MH conversion bulb as all 600w are hps as far as i know, which admittedly is not very far, but far enough....
side note, enough....what an odd word and who decided to spell it that way?


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> What strain is it?


The one i bend over is a ultra lemon haze. Supposed to be autoflower. But it just grew bigger and bigger.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

whats up 6er's. Lets keep the pron going. Here's my Liberty hazes. The second one is the youngest, biggest, and the strongest. Then a jack herer and kalashnikova.View attachment 2764994View attachment 2764993View attachment 2764987View attachment 2764988View attachment 2764989View attachment 2764990View attachment 2764991View attachment 2764992


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

A song about the thing we all love.[video=youtube;6y3CafoJ2mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y3CafoJ2mo[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Am no doing well today, phones fukked again, company website is hacked, and I went to trf pics from camera onto computer and battery died, charged batter up, then decided instead of transferring pics I would simply delete them....doh! will get some more


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't handle any knives!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> whats up 6er's. Lets keep the pron going. Here's my Liberty hazes. The second one is the youngest, biggest, and the strongest. Then a jack herer and kalashnikova.View attachment 2764994View attachment 2764993View attachment 2764987View attachment 2764988View attachment 2764989View attachment 2764990View attachment 2764991View attachment 2764992


What day are they at?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Am no doing well today, phones fukked again, company website is hacked, and I went to trf pics from camera onto computer and battery died, charged batter up, then decided instead of transferring pics I would simply delete them....doh! will get some more


Sorry to hear that D. I hope it gets better.

O.K. I deleted some of my post playing around.So here's the pics.View attachment 2765051View attachment 2765052View attachment 2765054View attachment 2765055View attachment 2765056View attachment 2765057View attachment 2765058


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 6, 2013)

@ Don - Either HPS or MH will work on Digital ballasts as well as MH conversion bulbs. I've done all 3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

nice one Dez! the previous answer was a tad confusing. sorry james25000 

funnies: http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/logo-design-gone-wrong/


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Dogs





Fireballs





Toms





Blue Pit





Dogs





EDDOG





Blue Pit Pups





St Bernard DOG




















DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















Cheese Surprise





Compost Kid Bud






Peace from Doggy land

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

no docked tails round your way! NOICE


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

View attachment 2765158View attachment 2765159View attachment 2765160View attachment 2765161

some pics of my girls in the tent under my new 600w hps, they are loving it more than the 400, not the best pics will get better ones up 2morro when i got them out for a feed


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> What day are they at?


The liberty haze is 7w and 6w tomorrow. The others are about a month. Unfortunately the 7w old might not make it past next week. It still has about 2-3 weeks imo, but I need something different and really wanting a corona with this lime smelling plant. Not to mention I want to throw 1 Dog in there now darn it. I've been drooling over my laptop for the last 6 months over all the beautiful pron. The 6w old looks a lot more promising.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats shitty D. Breath brotha breath....


edit: oh an entire page of 600 I missed,,, mmmmmkay. 


pr0n!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 6, 2013)

This Snowcap plant seem to stun me like hypnoses. Beauty she is. Yeah mom i did take a clone


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

Spare a thought for the lil jig today.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 6, 2013)

Will do mate. Good luck with everything!


----------



## zibra (Aug 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Spare a thought for the lil jig today.




Are you a dad yet? Lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it time to change your name to "Jigdaddy"!?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

Poppa Jig? :0)

Hang on bro! Joy is heading your way.

JD


----------



## zibra (Aug 6, 2013)

Hahahaha! I assume Not yet. Hahahaha! Is the baby due today?


----------



## zibra (Aug 6, 2013)

I gotta go blaze some brb! Reload time!


----------



## zibra (Aug 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Is it time to change your name to "Jigdaddy"!?


Lol sounds better, hahaha!......DB I got the Eric Clapton strat, what an awesome guitar man! I can't put her down....movin up a notch man LOL


----------



## zibra (Aug 6, 2013)

Where is everyone? Hospital? Hahahaha! Lots of love later!


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 6, 2013)

Well fuck 8 o'clock am banging on the door sherrifs with a warrant . Just got out was charged with sales of marijuana. And manufacturing marijuanna 
Have court in September . They told me a detective was at the jail to talk to me fuck that bailed out before he could talk to me . I have a feeling this is from the club that was raided and there was many more arrest to come that's only thing I can think of


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

Fuck that. Good luck bro. You got a lawyer?

Wife is getting induced today. There should be a little miss jig in the next 24.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Fuck that. Good luck bro. You got a lawyer?
> 
> Wife is getting induced today. There should be a little miss jig in the next 24.


Congrats man....hope all goes well with the wife and baby 

And no lawyer


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well fuck 8 o'clock am banging on the door sherrifs with a warrant . Just got out was charged with sales of marijuana. And manufacturing marijuanna
> Have court in September . They told me a detective was at the jail to talk to me fuck that bailed out before he could talk to me . I have a feeling this is from the club that was raided and there was many more arrest to come that's only thing I can think of


I am very sorry to hear of this.

Good luck getting back on track.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2013)

That licks donkey sputum, method 
Thoughts are with you, bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Fuk thats terrible  Just fukin terrible.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2013)

love all the pics,this is the room today>>> enjoy the day/night people..


----------



## supchaka (Aug 6, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Well fuck 8 o'clock am banging on the door sherrifs with a warrant . Just got out was charged with sales of marijuana. And manufacturing marijuanna
> Have court in September . They told me a detective was at the jail to talk to me fuck that bailed out before he could talk to me . I have a feeling this is from the club that was raided and there was many more arrest to come that's only thing I can think of


So Im assuming you're in a medical state since you said club? That just killed my thoughts of talking to a dispensary! Good luck


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2013)

That sucks method. Don't say anything to them and get a good mj lawyer. Was it state or fed? ................. .............cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

M2MM that does truly sucks. I live in a nonmed state that shit is expected but when your state votes, what happened to true democracy. Good luck.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So Im assuming you're in a medical state since you said club? That just killed my thoughts of talking to a dispensary! Good luck


Well iime actually going to.a club tomorrow that flat out know there shit and will take me in and really try and help figure this out incasebany other stupid shit happens u guys all rock and are basicly my friends .people I use to hang out.with are even deeper into drugs than when I quit so wnt no part of that. And dst ur an insperation ur an insperation whodat I look up to ur grows there always on spot and I apreciate the help with everything. And JIGFRESH a special thanks for taking that step to let me vent . In my eyes.u guys are my friends we just hang out.in a diffrent way.just wanted to say thank u guys for real sorry had to lay some tru shit down


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck with the "law" m2mm.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> That sucks method. Don't say anything to them and get a good mj lawyer. Was it state or fed? ................. .............cof


State arrested me its 11360.a


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 6, 2013)

Well time to take the stress away hopefully already chuged most the Bacardi got little bit left then to smok a blue pit nug and a violator nug and take a kolodopin


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Luckily you stopped all the oil making eh? That would have made things much worse.

thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

First things first M2MM. I hope that it simplifies as it progresses.

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Luckily you stopped all the oil making eh? That would have made things much worse.
> 
> thoughts are with you and yours.


Ya but they also asked me about concentrates told them I stopped the instant I found out.all the bullshit


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Mixed emotions on the 600 this morning, so sorry about what's happening Method. Thats really not good, but time will ease it and you will get through it bru. And we of course are here for you to lay whatever shit down you want! Thoughts and positive vibes go to you.

Thoughts and positive vibes go to our Jig family, come on Mrs J!

Morning to the rest of the 600 of course.

Peace, DST


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2766473View attachment 2766474View attachment 2766475 Dinafem cheese vegged for 3 weeks and now day 22 of floweringView attachment 2766476 blue grape dream day 29 of 12/12 from seed.

also got 2 barneys blue cheese clones and a Holy grail kush clone than have been flowering but i was to wasted this morning to remember to take pics of them


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 7, 2013)

I know its been awhile since ive been over here kickin it with you gents but i awoke couldnt sleep and had to see how yall are doing. Jig i was thinking about you just the other day bro, so stoked for you and your wife. Sounds like pink cigars yesh? Good luck sending out the good vibe your way my man! 

As for this lad ive been trying to keep it low key. My little mini me requires my undivided attention as hes becoming a brute like his old man  And he requires constant LST haha. Love being a daddy!

NO cave action to speek of but i did manage to get a couple good outdoor plots in this season consisting of mostly DOG, lots and lots of doggies and DLB or deep blue livers blues? Smells almost identical to the cheese that ive been seeing round these parts so real stoked about that. Also wound up with a cut of OG from cali not sure of the pheno but its hard to tell apart from the Dog and we have some Purple D ripping too. Weather has not been so good for crops this year so far so fingers crossed for a heat wave PLEASE!!! What bizarre weather we have had these last couple years. Well back to the fart sack peace 600 watters. 

PS. DST if i remember correctly you did a tutorial somewhere on how you make your erl sometime ago but i cant seem to find it the post. Can you post a link? or pm me the recipe bru? thx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

man m2m that's some shit. hope you beat them on a technicality or any other means. 

WB 1BMM  sounds like you guys are getting uk clone onlies out there

come on mrs jiggy, the suspense is killin me!


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

hey badman, good to see you....here's the video, one with some tunes, one without....

[youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]

[youtube]swkifbAh6gU[/youtube]




1badmasonman said:


> I know its been awhile since ive been over here kickin it with you gents but i awoke couldnt sleep and had to see how yall are doing. Jig i was thinking about you just the other day bro, so stoked for you and your wife. Sounds like pink cigars yesh? Good luck sending out the good vibe your way my man!
> 
> As for this lad ive been trying to keep it low key. My little mini me requires my undivided attention as hes becoming a brute like his old man  And he requires constant LST haha. Love being a daddy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey D, do you know of anywhere in A'dam that sells buckfast? Lol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 7, 2013)

Method I hated reading that shit this AM Please read my sig and live by it till you get this solved. Best of Luck.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 7, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Hey D, do you know of anywhere in A'dam that sells buckfast? Lol


 I fukin do in Dons closet..LOLOLOOLOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

my days of drinking that particular tonic are done!! it's belgian trappist beer or french saison style or the dutch have a cracking windmill place does unpasteurised strong beer. i am partial to a good IPA, you yanks are streets ahead of our craft beer market, but we're catching up. the movement is getting there. though there'll always be the need for shitty lager.


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't drink lagers or beers for long. I end up feeling to bloated and guaranteed to spew after a few hours. Can drink buckie all night tho haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

typical scot! a litre of bucky and 8 tennants please hahaa


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 7, 2013)

What can i say, its in my genes hahaha. If i can't find buckie in Amsterdam I'll just have to fall back on the vodka lol


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Well Parkheads usual morning tipple for the bumbs let out the loony ozzy for the day was a "Can eh Super Dooper and a bottle eh methelated spirits!," lol.

Buckfast in the Dam, give us a frikkin break, lol. I am sure you'll be able to get it somewhere, but instead why don't you just drink some other Fortified wine. There are great ones out there like Madera for example (I have a bottle of Madera from 1972!)


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 7, 2013)

Madera? Never heard of it. I've been looking online and google suggests the albert hein supermarket may stock it. I'm just hoping that the grey area has dog in stock when we're there, buckie would be a more than welcome bonus


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

Madeira is lovely, fucks me though same enzyme as red wine. half a glass and i'm migraine material lovely taste though


love to hear the dutch for can i have a pint of fortified wine please lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 7, 2013)

I never even knew madera was a drink. I thot it was a cake lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

it is but it doesn't include madiera lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2013)

DST 

dat is quick have you tried it 
no taste of the (first vid said alchol then everclear) in da oil 
which do you sugg i try 

i like dat 


gona try sumtin soon 


peep dis out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0SHxMD2D0K4


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is but it doesn't include madiera lol


Good cos maderia cake is shit lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 7, 2013)

Good to see you around here 1BMM. Im doing my heat wave dance for you.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Dwez, I made that vid a while ago so the oil is smoked, was very nice indeed if memory serves me correctly. Rest assured you will get a good ole lump of oil/extract to smoke, and it will be melty madness. This way you will get the odd sparkle when lighting it but not very often.
It was everclear that was used, you can't really taste it but if it's in a tin and closed lid you often get a whiff of the everclear when opening.
To avoid this just let it cure for a while. The quick erl is good if you are in a hurry natrually, but I think letting it dry naturally seems to get a nicer end product.


Dwezelitsame said:


> DST
> 
> dat is quick have you tried it
> no taste of the (first vid said alchol then everclear) in da oil
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Mag ik een glasje gealcoholiseerde wijn alsjeblift.

Fortified wine is made by adding pure alcohol into the process, hence the Dutch use of the gealcoholiseerde term.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Madeira is lovely, fucks me though same enzyme as red wine. half a glass and i'm migraine material lovely taste though
> 
> 
> love to hear the dutch for can i have a pint of fortified wine please lmao


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jig I hope your a daddy by now. Your entering a special group of fathers and daughters. We get to go thru some special moments that only a father and daughter can enjoy. Ex. The thrill of your little girl catching her first fish is a little more special because the only reason they are there is to be with you. Enjoy!

I'm looking for some opinions on if I should trim this up some our let it go the way it is. In 22 years this is the first plant that I let veg for 6 months without no trimming other than a topping or 2. It's probably the best looking plant I've ever grown and don't want to mess it up. I'm getting ready to stake it up and make somewhat of a makeshift net. I know it's outside but trust your guy's opinions very much for very good reason.

They are Jack Herer about 1 week into full flower. Any input appreciated. Thanks and peace.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

44 days, lights out pictures


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2013)

jammer she looks very good. Why mess with success. Let her go au natural and she'll continue to love you for it.  cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 7, 2013)

COF I was going that way just didn't want it to finish and be like if I..... So I figured I'd get some other opinions. Thanks


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

I wouldn't do anything with her Jimmer, she looks GREAT! Super tight nodes by the looks of it, those will be hue colas indeed, puts my stretchy outdoor mofo to shame. Just make sure she has enough cake to eat!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> I wouldn't do anything with her Jimmer, she looks GREAT! Super tight nodes by the looks of it, those will be hue colas indeed, puts my stretchy outdoor mofo to shame. Just make sure she has enough cake to eat!


?answered. And she has all the cake she needs. And she holds a very dear spot in my heart because of the strain alone.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

At week 5 today

I think that Chem 4 OG should be finishing up strong:


Zero photo skills, but here is a clip of the top that should not be resized:


Take care all,

JD


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2767024View attachment 2767025View attachment 2767026View attachment 2767027

a couple group shots of my 5 girls in the 600w flower tent, just after light off tonight


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

dog kennel





peace, DST


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice!

I looked to get some Dog, but was behind the power curve again.

They have posted some other newer version...what is the difference?

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Dog was only available in fem, but it was back crossed with a male og and the regulars on the go are second generation backcross. thats the difference basically JD.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Mag ik een glasje gealcoholiseerde wijn alsjeblift.
> 
> Fortified wine is made by adding pure alcohol into the process, hence the Dutch use of the gealcoholiseerde term.



I always wondered about the Dutch use of the gealcoholiseerde term.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

Baby jig is finally here. Born at 425. Close haha


----------



## james2500 (Aug 7, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I always wondered about the Dutch use of the gealcoholiseerde term.


Me too, I thought it was strictly Bulgarian..hahahaha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Baby jig is finally here. Born at 425. Close haha


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Jigfresh!!!
I'd rather use my 4,200th post here on riu to commemorate that than for another bass cover vid.
Awesome news, jig!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Baby jig is finally here. Born at 425. Close haha


Cangrats man everything a ok with the wife and baby how are u doing besides being a proud dad


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the other club jig. Fawkin stoked for both of you.


----------



## zibra (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats buddy!!! Now u r the richest man in the world!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 7, 2013)

blue pit clone  blue pit seed


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 7, 2013)

og larry x ? seed, thanks from the bb/600 w gang  here's a smelly cherry from breeders boutique. this one's from seeds too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 7, 2013)

2013 breeders boutque grow out. most plants where put in 6/ 14


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 7, 2013)

casy jones planted 6/25. plant got so tall i had to tie it down, do to it going over my fence, which is 6 feet tall


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ooops never mind.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't look at trichs.
edit: in regards to deciding when to harvest... I used to, no longer though.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 7, 2013)

zibra said:


> Congrats buddy!!! Now u r the richest man in the world!


Not after the diapers lol
But ya I got u even the poorest man if he has family he is rich or somethin like that


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Cangrats man everything a ok with the wife and baby how are u doing besides being a proud dad


Doing alright.... that shit is tough. Wife pushed for 6 hours but we got a little girl in the end so its all good. Were thinking about u and ur little one.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I don't look at trichs.
> edit: in regards to deciding when to harvest... I used to, no longer though.


I was looking at the trichs on the leaf but once I checked the ones on the buds they were only cloudy thank god.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2013)

Cbd is great stuff!




and ofcourse I'm thinking about you two, jig, oh I mean you THREE! Smiles smiles and more smiles for you all.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like we got a new 600 Member, how cool!!! Nice one Jiggle Fam! Soooooo happy for you both.

Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 8, 2013)

me to jig, happy to here tne good, news.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2013)

I thought u guys might want to see a pic of my hand. Lol. Just kidding. U might notice something else. 

And yeah... she does kinda look like a little freaky buddha. Too funny.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

buddha blessed....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2013)

Morning 6, just checking in before I get to work on the house. Got the fence built and now just gotta make it taller since my pup jumps over it like a fucking bunny! lol. Oh well I guess that's just a part of life. 

Hope all is well with everyone.

Oh and congrats jig! Glad to hear that everything is well. 

Have a great day guys and smoke one for me!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

She is lovely Jig. Congrats to you all.

JD


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

My 4 Blue Dream cuttings 10 days in the soil, they are in the 400w veg room jst now but will be going into the 600w flower tent in about 7 weeks when my current girls come down


View attachment 2767943View attachment 2767944View attachment 2767945


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 8, 2013)

Cant wait to hold the little Buddha. Congrats again brother.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

lol the Lemon skunk clone #1 that i grew to a mother and took additionally 10 clones of is not even Lemon skunk  What when where i dont understand. But now i think i have the Pure kush going again with clones lol. Im hoping its Critical kush but time will tell.
Lemon Skunk on the right is very easy to spot by the strange sativa leafs. But i was just certain i took two Lemon clones. Strange


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 8, 2013)

Smoking a mini bowl for the mini jig. This is Blue Dream from the first harvest jig helped me grow. Outdoor from 2011. Twas a good year, but this one is looking better. Both of us welcomed daughters into this world this year, going to be a blast watching them grow together. Seriously getting tears in my eyes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

My boss sent me this today made me smile:


In my mature years, I'm finally beginning to understand the Bible! For those who haven't heard, the State of Washington just passed two laws:- Same Sex Marriage -- Legalized Marijuana.

The fact that same-sex marriage and marijuana were legalized on the same day makes perfect biblical sense because Leviticus 20:13 says: "If a man lies with another man they should be stoned."

I just hadn't interpreted it correctly before.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

jesus christ, i just googled Leviticus 20:13, says a bit more than stoned  latter day saints/ mormons are mentalists


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jesus christ, i just googled Leviticus 20:13, says a bit more than stoned  latter day saints/ mormons are mentalists


I just googled my first ever bible verse. The places the 600 takes you!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

Home alone till tomorrow so i made me some kief and feeling good. Now a friend just called if he could visit cause his mom just passed away. Phew thats a hard one. Oh snap hes here.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2013)

right on jig,very happy for you all....this is a (grape god x white funk) that the help is running,i gave these to him at 5 weeks in veg,this is his 2nd grow>>>600 hps,in a corner,box fan>>>15-30-15 peters pro,no timer,water every day..


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 8, 2013)

Is this a plum tree its growing behind a shed we have the nieghbor like to throw there apples oranges and all that shit down the hill and they end up on my property pics suck can anyone identify this if its a plum tree going to dig it up and plant it in a more proper location my luck its some fucked off plant that's not fruit at all I dnt know not so good at selecting what it is


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe idk... It may be best to wait until spring.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 2 of 4 plants seem infected, but they prob. all are. 20 days into flowering


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 8, 2013)

Thirps cure sns 203 2oz per gallon spray plant till run off repaeat in 4 days then straight water next day then spray 2 days later and be done with them and then treat once a week as prevenative I just got.done treating one of my plants had vedging outdoor u should see black bugs as adults and pink as larva


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

thrips leave a more silvery trail almost like slugs that looks more like botrytis. you had high humidity and heat lately?


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

Ive found two small black bugs looking hard shelled but no wings.
Heat has been around 25c at mid tent level but found no problem until it started raining a couple days and i was hitting 65 in humidity.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

Seem to be leafs closest to the main stem away from light. Urgh im scrathing myself up. I think they have jumped me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

yup that's spore time buddy. high temps n humidity, it's the time of year man.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thrips leave a more silvery trail almost like slugs that looks more like botrytis. you had high humidity and heat lately?


Isn't botrytis o mold that can form in buds or stems


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, it hasn't been that hot around here but the humidity has scared me enough to run the A/C non stop pretty much, figure the extra money it costs each month is worth it. I've lost 1/3 a crop before from mold. Botyris or whatever its name is, is bud rot. Might be powdery mildew...? Idk about that, but I thought some sort of mold when I first saw it too.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

But when i goggle the boralis it does not look like that at all. Ill go to the garden center tomorrow and see what they have  Sucks but i was almost begging for it pulling my plants out in the sun and back in the tent.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 8, 2013)

My plant looked exact same as urs treated it as thirps since I saw them under scope and now there gone and the black shit is poo just speaking from my experiance


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

Thx alot m2mm. Thats also what i think atm. but still open for suggestions the garden center is not open till morning.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2768312
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. 2 of 4 plants seem infected, but they prob. all are. 20 days into flowering


That does actually look like bad thrip damage. I am also back fighting this. The good news is that you will still get a good harvest if you keep them at bay. But they are a total chore to get rid of 100%. They will also leave small specs of poo (like the dark spots on your pic) Pillar damage also looks similar to this, but you would see holes where it had munched. So I would certainly lay my money on thrips.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2013)

I was gonna say thrips too. Im starting to rely solely on ladybugs. I see very minor thrip damage but I have one ladybug that has stuck around for weeks. It may need replacing soon.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's a leaf from the plant I was talkin about there gone now I usually go thru and pick infected leafs off loops missed one


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

Thx for the help. If i get an army of ladybugs would that be sufficient? or should i start up the compressor and use a paintgun filled with pestcideblend? Im so high i was in the bathtub thinking about Counter Strike 1.5 clan war strategies. lol thats just mind blowing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

More I look at it aye it does look like thrips but you'd be seeing them all over flying about, took me ages to get shot of em, watered down h2o2 in the roots and spraying the leaves, turn upside down you'll be able to see the lol yellow larvae. Good luck


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 8, 2013)

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/dr-sanjay-gupta-wrong-medicinal-marijuana-141900374.html


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 8, 2013)

Ime tellin u sns will fuck them off I truly stand behind there products 100% and love every product I've used and its all organic go to sierra natural science website great products and there local for me if u can't get ur hands on them I can always ship stuff to u guys


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2013)

Nuggy group shot


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2013)

Spacebubble, smokin nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2013)

*D.E.A Will Pay $4.1 Million To Student Left for Dead*

Posted on *July 31, 2013 at 8:45 am* by David Downs in Health, Legal





Left for dead: UC San Diego economics major Daniel Chong


The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration will pay $4.1 million to a 25 year-old, California college student that they almost killed.
UC San Diego engineering major Daniel Chong was arrested by the D.E.A. for smoking pot on April 20, 2012, and taken to a D.E.A. holding cell where he was promptly forgotten by his guards. Handcuffed and left alone in the dark for five days without food, water, or a toilet, Chong drank his own urine to stay alive, and tried to carve a farewell note to his mother on his arm. When the D.E.A. finally found him, he was hallucinating and had to be hospitalized for five days, three of them in intensive care. No one in the D.E.A. has been disciplined, the _Wall Street Journal_ reports today.






What a wonderful system we have here.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 8, 2013)

filthy pot smoker deserved it.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2013)

In happier news.....




[h=1]Time: Uruguay Pot Legalization Another Crack in the Wall[/h]Posted on *August 2, 2013 at 2:11 pm* by David Downs in Activism, Legal, Politics
​




Uruguayan House passed pot legalization Wednesday


On Wednesday night the tiny South American country of Uruguay passed a bill out of its House of Representatives to end cannabis prohibition. Watchers say the Senate will approve it and President Jose Mujica will write his name into history when he signs it.
If and when it does pass, the Uruguayan scheme to tax and control pot will have borrowed a lot from Colorado and Washington, said Ethan Nadelmann, head of the advocacy group Drug Policy Alliance, writing for _Time_.
&#8220;Adults are permitted to cultivate up to six plants; cooperatives can provide marijuana for a limited number of members; and pharmacies can sell it. Sales to minors, driving under the influence and all forms of advertising are prohibited. This new model will be of great interest to advocates and legislators in other countries, and of course in the growing number of U.S. states in which a majority of citizens now favor legalizing marijuana.&#8221;
But what Nadelmann finds most intriguing is the cajones on Mujica compared to politicians in Washington D.C.
&#8220;In the United States, marijuana policy reform is an issue on which the people lead and the politicians follow. Colorado and Washington changed their laws through the ballot initiative process, with roughly 55% of voters supporting the reform, while most elected officials sat on the sidelines. Even today, with a majority of Americans in favor of legalizing marijuana, not one U.S. governor or U.S. senator is prepared to publicly support the legalization of marijuana (apart from the governors of Washington and Colorado who now are obliged to implement the new laws in their states). By contrast, when President Mujica made his proposal, he reportedly did it without consulting any polls or political consultants; he simply listened to respected experts about what the optimal marijuana policy would be &#8211; and then said, let&#8217;s do it.&#8221;
Columbia and Guatemala could follow suit. In America, next up is Oregon.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2013)

Jose Mujica may be one politician I like.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 8, 2013)

Well my daughter say the pic of ur little girl and says awww how cute she is when can I play with her dad.....


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 9, 2013)

So u give her her first bath ....u get to cut the cord


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

I was reading about Uruguay the other day. First place the Govt will be responsible for the production, distribution, sale, etc. No one can sell it themselves, but hey, you can grow 6 plants legally at home......I think I would have rather large tree's on the go!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 9, 2013)

well had a little break from flowering had to many orders on the clones... still 47 to do also! i have 6 sweet n sour rooting for my self that im gona veg under the 400mh and flower under the 600hps instead of that 3 every couple weeks carrry on was not worth the hassle haha. i plan on being back in a week or so and starting again looking at blue rhino pips now 5 fem for £45 plus delivery they will be for cuts and to flower for xmas hopefully


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 9, 2013)

Doobiebrother I think the show weed they were talking about comes on at 8 east coast time on CNN Sunday.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning club 6! It's Friday and it's time for me to work on the house again! Yay! lol, not but oh well. I'll load me up a bowl and do it anyways.

This no growing shit is killing me, at least I get to live through the pr0n of the 6. 

Whodat get at me, you got my info bro. Need to ask you about a sealed room, well err kinda sealed I guess, the only thing in it is a/c but other then that there is nothing. Just curious as what you think or anyone in the 6 thinks is the best way of setting this up. 

I've got my air cooled hood and cold air intake and exhuast, anything else I need to do?

Have a great weekend guys! 

Off to work on the house, stay high guys!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

If you got coin to invest, giggles I would go water cooled if possible....that's where I want to be next.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

DST said:


> If you got coin to invest, giggles I would go water cooled if possible....that's where I want to be next.


Define coin lol, I've got coin but this new house took a lot of my gold ones


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 9, 2013)

DST said:


> If you got coin to invest, giggles I would go water cooled if possible....that's where I want to be next.


I just checked them out and they sound awesome. I'm thinking about getting a better set up when I get my second student loan in March. I got these to cheap combo packages to see if I enjoyed growing inside and now I'm hooked. The price isn't to bad for the hood themselves. And it sounds like with some ingenuity it could be used to supplement heat my Jacuzzi tub.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Are you guys talking about water cooled hoods? Haven't looked at those in a couple years, brb gonna go check them out quick.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

Can I water cool a bare bulb?  
Next REAL room I build will have a split ac unit. Just a guess on my part but could maybe get allot more cooling power for the same elec consumption. Higher startup cost bug mega cooling power for the similar electricity consumption? And of course no everyone can be like "hey h-vac guy, install this in the not so obvious grow room"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Doobiebrother I think the show weed they were talking about comes on at 8 east coast time on CNN Sunday.


I stopped watching TV 2-1/2 years ago.
Had to break the chains of mental slavery.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I stopped watching TV 2-1/2 years ago.
> Had to break the chains of mental slavery.


Yeah, haven't had cable in forever myself. I read a lot of informational type things now. I used to be able to turn on the TV and watch something informative, but now it's all trash on TV. I get more stuff done without it anyway.... ( some reason I can't make new paragraphs) Split A/C all day whodat. Hopefully I can buy my own home in the next few years, and make a room in the basement with split A/C etc. Really plan it out to control the environment as best possible.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I stopped watching TV 2-1/2 years ago.
> Had to break the chains of mental slavery.


[video=youtube;UqqN0_WCS28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqqN0_WCS28[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

Well it is Friday and there is no better reason to open this that I can think of and toast one or two to my good neeber Jigfresh's latest arrival. FUK YEAH BOY, WHO DA DADDY NOW!!!

Slainte, Slainte, Slainte.........Slainte Mhath Hannah!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, haven't had cable in forever myself. I read a lot of informational type things now. I used to be able to turn on the TV and watch something informative, but now it's all trash on TV. I get more stuff done without it anyway.... ( some reason I can't make new paragraphs) Split A/C all day whodat. Hopefully I can buy my own home in the next few years, and make a room in the basement with split A/C etc. Really plan it out to control the environment as best possible.




When in doubt, just overdo everything! hehe. It really is worth it,,,,,,,,,, you know, because environment in indoor growing is _kinda_ important.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 9, 2013)

Blue rhino, critical 47 and black widow on route can't wait, maybe after weekend start my sweet n sour thread aswell once they rooted enough for pics


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Well it is Friday and there is no better reason to open this that I can think of and toast one or two to my good neeber Jigfresh's latest arrival. FUK YEAH BOY, WHO DA DADDY NOW!!!
> 
> Slainte, Slainte, Slainte.........Slainte Mhath Hannah!




Damnit D! Super jelly...


Saw this last night,, was gonna post,,, now I have to.
[video=youtube;aVvkZ_6TQMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVvkZ_6TQMA[/video]




Rules are rules....







hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2013)

Will be popping for a pair of small portable AC units for when we move into the house to keep my flowering & vegging boxes cool.
And we're installing central A/C in the rest of the house.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

FYI those portable are very inefficient, you probably already know that though. Good to see you around again doobs . You too BMM!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

who what where..........so you got the house, did I miss something? holy fuk, more reason to have another, shit I need to go to the supermarket to get beef, wife phoned said she faniced wedges and burgers, when pregnant wife who has been working all day phones it is important to do what she asks. However I told her I had already been to the shop so I wasn't going back and we were having salad, ahahahahaha...oh what fun. But I figured it would be a nice surprise to get it. lol.....ok, laters, and CONGRATS DOOBIE if this is the gen....



DoobieBrother said:


> Will be popping for a pair of small portable AC units for when we move into the house to keep my flowering & vegging boxes cool.
> And we're installing central A/C in the rest of the house.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just cuz it's been awhile since I've posted some pr0n....

Nummy nummy..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2013)

Still waiting on the home inspection to take place on the 14th.
I don't think there will be any major problems found with the house, as it had been a rental for many years and Oregon has pretty strict guidelines for rentals (favors the tenants heavily), and it's in pretty good shape.
And that's a fine looking bottle of Scotch!
Nice color to it.
And glad to see you take your's neat: don't need no watered down whisky 'round here!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

And that dinner should be a pleasant surprise for her


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/dr-sanjay-gupta-wrong-medicinal-marijuana-141900374.html




And today they put this out. I barely made it half way through! Fukin people. 
http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/09/opinion/samuels-pot-addiction/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories

Its about a basic human right.





Edit:
_"Do you know why we don't see potheads out in public? It's because they're sitting at home smoking weed and staring at their television sets or playing video games all day. Do you have any idea how many marijuana addicts I encounter at my rehab on a daily basis? They talk about wanting to be productive. But what pot does is it kills their motivation -- it destroys people's ability to go out and work and to have a career. It makes them want to do nothing but lie around all day. Is that what you want for your children? Is that what you want for your loved ones?"


_
Yup, thats how it is....... What a lunatic.
This is coming from a major "news" network btw...

_"And, I posit this to marijuana abusers everywhere: Are you really that weak? Are you really that uncomfortable in your own skin that you can't handle living your life or having real experiences without being high? Is it really impossible for you to live life without a drug? Because, if it is, it breaks my heart and I feel sorry for you. Because that's no way to live.__And my kid, he's going to know the truth about you. He's going to know that every time you approach him arguing for the legalization of marijuana, what you're really doing is asking him to vote to make it OK for you to spend the rest of your life half-baked on your sofa, too stoned to go out and play with your own kids or do the things you've always dreamed of doing. To my kid, I'm going to say that this means one less competitor on his road to a successful and fulfilling life._
_And, to the potheads who are so passionate about being allowed to smoke their lives away, I have only one thing to say: Dream On."




_I bet this asshole has a cup O joe every morning and some drinks after work... Hell I wouldn't be surprised if he even toked every now and then, and Im sure hes got a full med cabinet over the sink.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, tons of self righteous pill poppers out there. They have no idea what they are ingesting every day. Narcotics. They might as well be drunk or smoking heroin a lot of them.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Morning club 6! It's Friday and it's time for me to work on the house again! Yay! lol, not but oh well. I'll load me up a bowl and do it anyways.
> 
> This no growing shit is killing me, at least I get to live through the pr0n of the 6.
> 
> ...


If ur intaking air and exhausting how's that sealed unless ur doing it thru ductin and ur hood and out the other side

Get co2 also of ur going sealed might as well go.all out


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

How long can a guy keep a ROOTED clone in a jiffy puck thing? Some of my clones are rooted, but I'm waiting on the other ones. Will they die or anything like that if I left them in the dome for like a week or two?


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 9, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How long can a guy keep a ROOTED clone in a jiffy puck thing? Some of my clones are rooted, but I'm waiting on the other ones. Will they die or anything like that if I left them in the dome for like a week or two?


No just make shure they stay wet maybe put.water in bottom of tray


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Man this might be my next purchase. https://www.4hydro.com/ideal-air-mini-split-a-c-12-000-btu-13-seer It should pay for itself after a couple years I would think.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 9, 2013)

So i just put the worst affected bitch in "quarantine". Thinking of finding a place for her outside. The tent looks better without her lol

It is starting on my snowcap now


----------



## zibra (Aug 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I thought u guys might want to see a pic of my hand. Lol. Just kidding. U might notice something else.
> 
> And yeah... she does kinda look like a little freaky buddha. Too funny.


She is so beautiful!! congrats man! are you getting any sleep? hahahaha!...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Nope. Im starting to feel very interesting side effects from sleep deprivation. All good though.

Thanks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sleep deprivation sucks balls. I took a ton of Adderall once upon a time, and I couldn't go to sleep for like 4-5 days or something. Started hallucinating, hearing shit, and just thinking crazy stuff. I haven't taken the shit since then. I didn't know you would start hallucinating. I can't believe people actually like that stuff, it was really zero fun. I don't get it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2013)

10 days until they're flipped to 12/12:


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2013)

I think Advanced Hydroponics quoted me about 3000$ for a sealed set up for my 1.2m squared vertical. (this included cooler boxes, water chiller, pumps, etc....quite pricey. And it was not at retail because I asked them to send me a B2B quote.....Or you have got things like OptiClimate that work in a very similar way.


giggles26 said:


> Define coin lol, I've got coin but this new house took a lot of my gold ones





jimmer6577 said:


> I just checked them out and they sound awesome. I'm thinking about getting a better set up when I get my second student loan in March. I got these to cheap combo packages to see if I enjoyed growing inside and now I'm hooked. The price isn't to bad for the hood themselves. And it sounds like with some ingenuity it could be used to supplement heat my Jacuzzi tub.





hornedfrog2000 said:


> Are you guys talking about water cooled hoods? Haven't looked at those in a couple years, brb gonna go check them out quick.


I was talking about whol water cooled set ups, but basically it's the hood you cool I guess. They seem pretty bitchin!



DoobieBrother said:


> Still waiting on the home inspection to take place on the 14th.
> I don't think there will be any major problems found with the house, as it had been a rental for many years and Oregon has pretty strict guidelines for rentals (favors the tenants heavily), and it's in pretty good shape.
> And that's a fine looking bottle of Scotch!
> Nice color to it.
> And glad to see you take your's neat: don't need no watered down whisky 'round here!


Ok, keep digits crossed for the time being, just incase. And although I do not add water to whisky, there really is no reason against doing it. It can release a lot of flavours and armoas in the whisky, especially if you are drinking blended whisky. I tend to drink Single Malts though and it's just nicer pure to me



HydroGp said:


> So i just put the worst affected bitch in "quarantine". Thinking of finding a place for her outside. The tent looks better without her lol
> View attachment 2769544View attachment 2769545View attachment 2769546
> It is starting on my snowcap now


Hydra, don't worry too much about it, they don't ruin your whole harvest mate.......and Thrips use air currents to transport themselves. Although Don thinks they can fly, they cannot, they jump a little if needs be. 

We went on a walk last night up to the Roest (place they had the Cannabis Cup at last year, and I think the same venue for this year). A lot of places in Amsterdam seem to have little famrs, a place near me keep some sheep and donkeys and stuff, but we stumbled across these cows. And then I found this side door and popped my head in and found this vertical aquaponic set up in a kind of tower set up. The fish (although I didn't take a pic) where all in the bottom and the water was flowing down into them, and then I guess being pumped back up to the tops to flow down again. All LED set up as well. They were growing cherry toms, lol....Here's some pics, (sorry, still the old camera phone).
Moooooo zegt de koe





Boats in the background, lol.










Vertically stacked cages,





Toms















This made us laugh, Kak is shit in Afrikaans, so we guessed this was where they kept the cow manure...it even has a bit of Kak smeared up the side, lmfao...






Peace, DST


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2013)

Its been forever and a day since ive posted..... I dont frequent riu as much these days but just thought id pop in and do some reading and updates. I shut down for 3 weeks and sanitized both my tents and hopefully irradiated those fucker spider mites. I have started new with some of my crosses to see what potentials came from my 2nd seed run. I am also giving Coco Coir a try with 4 of my plants but i know little about it. I mixed some Myco and Oyster shells (Which im not sure if oyster shells are supposed to be put in coco...) ANYWAY
I have going in veg atm Space Queen x Time Wreck = Queen Wrecked
and Cherry Wreck which is Cherry Diesel x Timewreck
then a few crosses from a local friend who is making some major crosses and has a nice variety of seeds from Mazar I Sharif, and the Caribbean.
Mazari
Starhoe which is Stardawg x Tahoe OG
TheGAT - Grapeape x Tahoeog
Ill be taking some pics later till nice time
lol @ kak


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> And today they put this out. I barely made it half way through! Fukin people.
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/09/opinion/samuels-pot-addiction/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories
> 
> Its about a basic human right.
> ...


I want to punch this dude right in the fucking face! Of course he's going to see it as a drug, he works for a rehab clinic which means he's been fed the same lies we have for the last 70 years.

Yea OK I smoke pot and I never play with kids, wtf is this dude talking bout? I play with my kids every single day! 

Oh and pot heads aren't productive huh? We like to sit on our sofa and watch TV and eat? Then explain to me why I just bought a house and restoring it? 

Yea let me tell you pot has ruined my life lol, this dudes a joke and he knows it.

I should right a letter to CNN on how stupid this guy really is lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Sleep deprivation sucks balls. I took a ton of Adderall once upon a time, and I couldn't go to sleep for like 4-5 days or something. Started hallucinating, hearing shit, and just thinking crazy stuff. I haven't taken the shit since then. I didn't know you would start hallucinating. I can't believe people actually like that stuff, it was really zero fun. I don't get it



Its amphetamine mixed with some other shit... Just like everything else effects vary from person to person. I know one thing for sure though, its being shoved down the throats of children by doctors writing scrips left and right to parents that dont know any better,,, and the kid has 0 choice in the matter, unless he/she wises up to the insanity and starts fake ingesting the pills, like I ended up doing. But these are legal drugs so its all perfectly fine and moral. Its nothing new either, been going on for decades.



DoobieBrother said:


> 10 days until they're flipped to 12/12:



Woot! Flower tizzle!  How much headspace you got in there? Me tinks any major cropping or training would do best about nowish. 



Hotsause said:


> Its been forever and a day since ive posted..... I dont frequent riu as much these days but just thought id pop in and do some reading and updates. I shut down for 3 weeks and sanitized both my tents and hopefully irradiated those fucker spider mites. I have started new with some of my crosses to see what potentials came from my 2nd seed run. I am also giving Coco Coir a try with 4 of my plants but i know little about it. I mixed some Myco and Oyster shells (Which im not sure if oyster shells are supposed to be put in coco...) ANYWAY
> I have going in veg atm Space Queen x Time Wreck = Queen Wrecked
> and Cherry Wreck which is Cherry Diesel x Timewreck
> then a few crosses from a local friend who is making some major crosses and has a nice variety of seeds from Mazar I Sharif, and the Caribbean.
> ...


Hey bro! Those mites in co aint no joke dude... I wonder how much bud is actually lost to them each year? Some those giant indoor winter warehouse grows gotta get hit all the time. I went snowboarding for 4 days I think it was and when I got back it was a disaster,,, millions of them building thick webs on every single bud. 



giggles26 said:


> I want to punch this dude right in the fucking face! Of course he's going to see it as a drug, he works for a rehab clinic which means he's been fed the same lies we have for the last 70 years.
> 
> Yea OK I smoke pot and I never play with kids, wtf is this dude talking bout? I play with my kids every single day!
> 
> ...


I want to <[email protected]#%$^%$%&%)@&$(!$&> edit for graphic content, that was a little much I think. It is a drug though, just the absolute safest one ever available in the history of man.
Im disappointed they would publish such a thing, but Im not surprised. Id say there is a SLIGHT conflict of interest, him owning a rehab center and getting paid by the gov to take in canna "addicts"... Judge says "time in jail or admit your a canna addict and go to rehab" Amazing. 

I read a hundred or so comments yesterday and 90% are all calm, well educated and informed potheads making great points left and right. Even people on there saying they've never smoked before but can see how insane this piece of trash is.








Hey D thats awesome! I got a buddy that just travels around the country staying and helping at places kinda like that,,, permaculture and whatnot... He said I could jump on whenever,,, would be a great learning experience and experience in general. 

KAK!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2013)

I've LST'd two of them, and topped one but the rest will be left to grow naturally.
They're between 12" and 15" tall, and I have plenty of room above them, and can set them up in the closet if I need more room above.
The taller ones are about to show preflowers, and a few of those are looking like balls are trying to pop out, so they will be culled shortly if that's the case.
There are six confirmed females, one possible female, and two possible males.
We should be moving a few weeks into flowering (if the home inspection goes well), and am going to look into adding a second 600w to the flowering room.
So nice to say "room" instead of "box".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2013)

Talked with my dad on the phone a few days ago, and one of the things he asked about was: "How's your weed garden going?".
I never thought I'd ever have that conversation with my 81yo dad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Ok, keep digits crossed for the time being, just incase. And although I do not add water to whisky, there really is no reason against doing it. It can release a lot of flavours and armoas in the whisky, especially if you are drinking blended whisky. I tend to drink Single Malts though and it's just nicer pure to me
> 
> Peace, DST


I studied Mixology for a year (and tended bar in another lifetime), so know all about the effects that various waters & citrus juices, (etc) have on booze. 
And I drank like a fish for 30+ years. 
Was just being facetious. 


And after many years of Irish, Canadian, & American whisky, I finally found peace in the serenity of the Single Malt Scotch.
Yummy!


----------



## zibra (Aug 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Talked with my dad on the phone a few days ago, and one of the things he asked about was: "How's your weed garden going?".
> I never thought I'd ever have that conversation with my 81yo dad.


my 81 year old pops always ask about my plants too, that's funny! I wished I could smoke with my dad  BUT I'm smoking with my boys and its awesome...they are 18 and 20 lol....fuck I'm getting old.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2013)

I hope you live long enough to toke with your grandkids, Zibra.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2013)

I've played pretty much all the worthwhile FPS computer games of the Star Wars universe, and that looks like it would easily fit in there.





A place like that would definitely require proper eye protection to work in.

*edit: I'd be constantly on the alert for any stray Rancors if I was walking around that place.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Its amphetamine mixed with some other shit... Just like everything else effects vary from person to person. I know one thing for sure though, its being shoved down the throats of children by doctors writing scrips left and right to parents that dont know any better,,, and the kid has 0 choice in the matter, unless he/she wises up to the insanity and starts fake ingesting the pills, like I ended up doing. But these are legal drugs so its all perfectly fine and moral. Its nothing new either, been going on for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol O yeah i hate those fuckers. I sprayed and sprayed and they just kept coming back with a vegnence. One day i sprayed and went in the next day and they had webs all over from that point i decided i should just give up and shut down and let them starve to death



DoobieBrother said:


> Talked with my dad on the phone a few days ago, and one of the things he asked about was: "How's your weed garden going?".
> I never thought I'd ever have that conversation with my 81yo dad.


LMAO the same thing happens to me. My mom always ask me how my plants are doing. She always tells me the story of how she grew a plant in college with a black light and it turned out shitty lol. Following Madres foot steps


----------



## budolskie (Aug 11, 2013)

well lads heres a couple pics my 6 sweet in sour are rooted and gona get potted up later on today, also the cuttings that will be investments in sum new bulbs and gear for the tent!!!

also the 3 mothers they have been taken also made a bit of few cuts to buy a special indica pack 2 blue rhino, 2 critical 47 and 2 black widow couple freebies but forgot names all fem
i was thinking about scrapping my mothers and making new ones or u think they still worth keeping and letting grow on for more?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

Cuts looking legit Bud.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 11, 2013)

seems the easiest way for me like i love it, hopefully flip them in 2 weeks and get the blue rhino up and ready for 6 cuts flowered for the xmas season


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

you just trf-ing them into soil once the roots show? does it take em a few days to get use to the change? certainly looks like it's a bang on method lad.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

Think this will be my next purchase......
http://www.loks.nl/Webwinkel-Product-24172601/Mini-wasmachine.html


----------



## budolskie (Aug 11, 2013)

No they seem spot on every one is happy who's took them so far and the list is getting longer I will need another pump but my numbers are to high if the door comes in haha just over 50 at a time is enough I think


----------



## Y0da (Aug 11, 2013)

He-he! If thats your first time, you have an amazing journey in front of you and the steepest learning curve you'll ever find.
Enjoy every moment, NEVER lose patience, guaranteed to haunt you the rest of your days if you do. Remember everything, make a grow journal for your baby, she is the most important 'girl' you will ever grow.
Having said that, they don't come with instruction manuals, so listen to your heart and if you manage to improve her lot in life over yours, then that is a harvest worth more than all the green in the world.
Peace, my friend


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 11, 2013)

I got to smoke for the first time with my pops in over 20 years 2 months ago when he came up. I even sent him home with 2 z's of what I grew so he would be set for awhile. It was a cool feeling burning with him again. He turns 72 in 12 days. His new woman got him back to smoking to relax and enjoy his retirement instead of running all over. He's already trying to come for some more. Growing up him and my stepdad loved it when my mom took away my smoke. She'd give it to them in return they'd give it back to me but half gone.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Think this will be my next purchase......
> http://www.loks.nl/Webwinkel-Product-24172601/Mini-wasmachine.html




Im all about DAT!  Trim is slowly but surely piling up!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2013)

The aero cloner thing worked for me for like a year or so, but then all of a sudden I couldn't get roots. Not sure if it was the change in humidity or what happened. I really sucked that it happened though. I used to put like 40 cuts in, and look about a week later and there would be roots popping out. Easy as hell, but I need consistency so I scrapped it. Be ready for that just fyi. It happens to a lot of people I guess.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 11, 2013)

Could it have become infected? I am thinking that some bacterium...

I have had spotty results with clones....I usually get them all, but my 
last rack made weak plants. I am pretty sure that I had a fungus problem.
(my man-cave is a Mycological Bacchanal)

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm having problems cloning after years of success and am thinking about trying aero again.

I finally found the source of not being able to start a new line or paragraph. Under my account you'll find general settings. under that you'll find miscellaneous options. under that is message editor interface-click on standard editor and then save changes. System should be operational.


cof


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2013)

hell yea cof...thanks for that lil bit of info..

y
e
s..


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2013)

Other than obvious problems with cloning you might encounter like a dirty old system with bacteria I think its important to pay attention to the environment the cloner is in, just like a plant. Temps and humidity are important factors. I find I cant clone in the garage year round successfully because it gets to cold in the winter. Same could be said in your house, depending on the person, temps can range quite a bit throughout a year if you arent one to run the AC or heater much. 

If things used to go so well and now they aren't, something has obviously changed and it may be something very minute you're overlooking.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 11, 2013)

It wasn't bacteria for me. I could leave them in there for a month sometimes with Zero slime/pythium crap. I think it was something to do with the temps, or humidity. I also changed from having soil mothers to hydro moms. Either way, I had to have consistency and couldn't narrow it down so I have changed my cloning methods.

That burpee self watering mat setup is actually working for me. It has taken a few weeks, but that is fine with me. Thanks Giggles.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2013)

My baby has a badass grow light of her own already. Really want to ask them if I can take it home. Bet it would be perfect for vegging.

View attachment 2772187View attachment 2772188

Plants are looking alright. Just flipped to 12/12.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 11, 2013)

WTF hahahaha is that at the hospital???
If so, pull a fire alarm and stuff that bad boy down ur trousers and walk out nonchalantly


----------



## Javadog (Aug 11, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That burpee self watering mat setup is actually working for me. It has taken a few weeks, but that is fine with me. *Thanks Giggles*.


QFT

I got one too after he posted about them.

I love it.

I am managing to get some difficult things to start there.

I got Oregano started and see both Kiwi and Raspberries 
popping up too. I am adding some Alpine Strawberries
from the freezer too. Fun stuff.

Oh yeah, and every seed popped when used with my upcoming
Kush Avalanche! :0)

JD


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 11, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> So i just put the worst affected bitch in "quarantine". Thinking of finding a place for her outside. The tent looks better without her lol
> View attachment 2769544View attachment 2769545View attachment 2769546
> It is starting on my snowcap now


Be very careful with Daddy Long Legs. Mites are known to attach to their legs and im not sure if they actually eat mites or not


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Could it have become infected? I am thinking that some bacterium...
> 
> I have had spotty results with clones....I usually get them all, but my
> last rack made weak plants. I am pretty sure that I had a fungus problem.
> ...





jigfresh said:


> My baby has a badass grow light of her own already. Really want to ask them if I can take it home. Bet it would be perfect for vegging.
> 
> View attachment 2772187View attachment 2772188
> 
> ...


Nice led she has there jig. Bet its super pricey. 

I would veg those plants just a little bit longer mate, imo.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2013)

CNN has Dr Sanjay Gupta with his revised attitude of mj on now


cof


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice led she has there jig. Bet its super pricey.
> 
> I would veg those plants just a little bit longer mate, imo.


I think they've been vegging for 6 months already


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2013)

Had a talk with the wifola about the upcoming move and let her know I want to add a second 600w to my flowering box/room as soon as we're settled in, and she's all for it.

Will run T12 flourescents for cloning & vegging, and dos 600w for flowering with an overlapping timing (mH for "morning to noon" with the HPS overlapping from "noon to night").
This should be the last year that I ever run out of herbage.
Going to grow some indoor monsters.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just spent 5 hours driving my daughter home. I love them both but they wear me out. My Ex laughs at the fact they have the time planned before I get them.

I finally got to try my Liberty haze with a corona. It wasn't to bad. I think once it matures a little more it'll pass. As soon as the second one is finished I'm throwing my little ones outside for the last couple of weeks. So I can start my BB gear in flower. 

Jig for the first time ever my GF actually checked out riu and said your little girl is verrrrryyyy cute(the way she told me to spell it). So is there a special reason for the LED light over the crib. Just wondering if it had a special purpose. Peace 600 time to go toke myself to sleep.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2013)

Its a bili light. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bili_light


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> CNN has Dr Sanjay Gupta with his revised attitude of mj on now
> 
> 
> cof



Saw it, not bad. Its nice to see it in a positive light on mainstream tv. I keep reading the comments on the current negative propaganda "news" articles and its a wonder they even allow people to comment, just about all in favor of legalization. 



DoobieBrother said:


> Had a talk with the wifola about the upcoming move and let her know I want to add a second 600w to my flowering box/room as soon as we're settled in, and she's all for it.
> 
> Will run T12 flourescents for cloning & vegging, and dos 600w for flowering with an overlapping timing (mH for "morning to noon" with the HPS overlapping from "noon to night").
> This should be the last year that I ever run out of herbage.
> Going to grow some indoor monsters.


Rocking out with your six hundreds out are we?!
Two words. Veg Time.



What do we have here? Trichs in veg  Gotta look closely.
NBR!







SB




BP, heavy stuff  smell, taste, potent for sure all good. 





SB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2013)

Awwww, shucks... you mean I won't be getting 3 elbows per plant if I run 12/12 from seed?
What if I had 6x600w?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 11, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.


well gona pot these 6 sweet n sour up then wait for postman see if he brings my pips, then will be along to work on the tent and stat my list of needs and what i want replaced 



*


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Another fukked up Monday in the world of corporate IT staffing.....(If I ran my companies like some multinationals do I would be severely fucked!!!). But hey, they are allowed to, they grease the right palms!

Here's to thing rapidly improving!

Whodat, that certainly improved my morning!!! cheers for the pr0n lad!

Have a goodie goodie gumdrops day!!!

DST


----------



## budolskie (Aug 12, 2013)

well potted the sweet n sour up 2 pics and 3 pics of the tropial ice i got last night 


also think this could be the start of mites on my p killer....
my m8 brought sum blue cuts from his plant for me to root for him in may that i done in my prop in rockwool. i gave him back rooted and they have vegged them up, then gave me more cuts off them before they flipped.. and they have gone to 2 differnt rooms and now both got mites..... so my question being could the mites been on these blues all the time me being lucky missing them first time by not using the prop again after them being in by going aero and got them off the 2nd lot that i done in the cloner? heres a few pics anyway of her only plant showing signs of this


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't really understand the question or if someone is just looking to point blame because its not really relevant. Without a scope or better pics I'd say it does look like mites starting. How or when they got there isn't as important as just getting rid of them now. If I take clones/cuts from someone other than myself and I get mites, its my fault not theirs. You/they/me should always treat new plants with a neem dip or some other proactive measures just to be certain. Good luck with em'


----------



## budolskie (Aug 12, 2013)

yes it is my fault for not checking them as much haha, but i was just curious as to 2 differnt places with the same cuts have ended up with mites mine being the 3rd and have just checked bottom of my sweet n sours and they on them aswell. so am going to hoy my 3 mothers out make a spray for the 7 cuts... should i spray clones in cloners or scrap them


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

yup, they are mites, get em treated asap. And probably best to keep them away from everything else as the mites will migrate if they can using air currents, etc.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Just ordered me a mini washmachine, 70 euro incl tax and delivery, going to get a weed sticker and put that on the side, from what I understand if I don't do that it won't make decent bubble


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2013)

I wasn't trying to be a dick, if I came across like one


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Just ordered me a mini washmachine, 70 euro incl tax and delivery, going to get a weed sticker and put that on the side, from what I understand if I don't do that it won't make decent bubble


Seems worth a shot for the investment!


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

2 reason why I got it. Firstly, I hate the whole spoon stirring thing, and secondly because of that I tend to only do one run, 2 at most, and with this I should be able to get 2-3 runs at least with less hassle and less time, so hey, 70 euro I think will cover itself However, fuk buying one of the Bubble washing machines that the MJ industry pump out for 180 euro or whatever....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning 6, hope everyone is having a great Monday lol. 

I've been so busy and don't have much time to get on here right now so I live through the pr0n of you guys and thanks it helps me get my day started to work on the house 

Horn and java you guys are welcome for the burpee idea, I highly recommend anyone that has trouble cloning to give them a try, oh and horn if your's is taking awhile I'm guessing you are using the medium and not the pellets? I can't remember if you ever got your hands on the pellets or not. I would say raise your humidity but If I remember right you have high RH just like me here.

And finally I'm excited to say that at the end of the month I will be popping some more beans!  Good times, can't wait.

Have a great day 6 and enjoy your Monday. Back to the house.

edit-Forgot to add this for who haven't seen. We are slowly making progress 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/holder-seeks-to-avert-mandatory-minimum-sentences-for-some-low-level-drug-offenders/2013/08/11/343850c2-012c-11e3-96a8-d3b921c0924a_story.html


----------



## budolskie (Aug 12, 2013)

no supchaka haha i know what u mean my grow my responsibility.... well i gave my m8 5 p killer and 5 dippy ellsy before i got the blue cuts i suspect them from so im going to see him later see if they on his then il know if its me or the blue cuts haha but yes mixed a spray up for them to treat.. should i scrap clones in cloner and start a fresh or spray the clones to pass on to people on my list????? will they be fine and come back for more or will i put them off my cuts haha


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Horn and java you guys are welcome for the burpee idea, I highly recommend anyone that has trouble cloning to give them a try, oh and horn if your's is taking awhile I'm guessing you are using the medium and not the pellets? I can't remember if you ever got your hands on the pellets or not. I would say raise your humidity but If I remember right you have high RH just like me here.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think it was a little cold for them, and I tend to screw with things more than I should... Roots at all is fine with me. I'm hoping/banking on getting the roots down to like 2 weeks though. Should be doable.


----------



## zibra (Aug 12, 2013)

Good morning to all my 600 club friends all the way from Southern California......


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

if the clones have pm probably not wise to pass them out. You could spray them but the clone will always have potential for pm, so maybe not good for returning ustomers.......your call mate.



budolskie said:


> no supchaka haha i know what u mean my grow my responsibility.... well i gave my m8 5 p killer and 5 dippy ellsy before i got the blue cuts i suspect them from so im going to see him later see if they on his then il know if its me or the blue cuts haha but yes mixed a spray up for them to treat.. should i scrap clones in cloner and start a fresh or spray the clones to pass on to people on my list????? will they be fine and come back for more or will i put them off my cuts haha





zibra said:


> Good morning to all my 600 club friends all the way from Southern California......


Morning and afternoon from Northern Europe!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 12, 2013)

well d m8 there is sum i want to keep happy and others im not arsed about, if i check these p killer my m8 has and they fine its only like the last 20 -35 that could have it. so could just be getting rid and starting again with the new pips al see how it goes after a few sprays.. my 3 moms look fine nothing on them and they been in wey over a month without being sprayed with anything and no webs or signs of out on them 3....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 12, 2013)

Horn, I use the same set up pretty much. It was taking me awhile with the pucks also. I switched to the rapid rooters and for me it seemed to get the time to about 7-10 days. From what I've read it's due to the fact they allow a better air to moisture ratio or something to that effect. I also think this is the reasoning behind the success with a cloner machine. I'm probably wrong though just thought I'd throw it out there. 

I've got a long day tending to my girls. Now that my kids are gone I can give them the attention they deserve. I burnt my auto's for the solo cup comp. by putting them straight into some left over ff ocean floor. I pulled them out and put a layer of some mellow soil and this seems to be working. I'll drop out before I ruin any plant or see it suffering. Peace 6er's.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

it's mites they got not pm, not sure what I was thinking. Get them rooted, quarantine, spray, then deliver and warn people to keep eye out. Then you done your bit!



budolskie said:


> well d m8 there is sum i want to keep happy and others im not arsed about, if i check these p killer my m8 has and they fine its only like the last 20 -35 that could have it. so could just be getting rid and starting again with the new pips al see how it goes after a few sprays.. my 3 moms look fine nothing on them and they been in wey over a month without being sprayed with anything and no webs or signs of out on them 3....


----------



## budolskie (Aug 12, 2013)

thats it like, if they have come from me the first time round which i dont think! am going up soon to check the ones i gave out before i took the blues on.. but the blues i rooted in may they are just noticing last week the first 1 then the 2nd person thats whats made me check mine... no signs on my 3 mothers tho that were in before the blues and still in now, il get shot of the mothers tho and start sum new ones when the pips come just had the email saying despatched 1st class signed for so should be tomoz or wed.... il let yous know about the 1st p killer i gave out in a bit hes hasnt mentioned out tho and knows the other 2 have mites


----------



## 16PLANTS (Aug 12, 2013)

Just checking back in with all you 600 clubbers, My first grow 12 girls almost complete wanted to show a few pictures since I don't feel to bad with all the ups and downs I had with this first grow. Pist my pants a couple times thinking I screwed it up but the girls are pretty tuff. I let them veg to long also and they almost out grew my room. Actually one did at 7' tall I'll be chopping in a few days by the looks of things Any bets? I think I'll get a pound out this grow......be thrilled if I do  .........................Also could have never done it with out the help along the way from RIU and you guys and gals that contribute ................. Thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think it was a little cold for them, and I tend to screw with things more than I should... Roots at all is fine with me. I'm hoping/banking on getting the roots down to like 2 weeks though. Should be doable.


Out of curiosity do you mind explaining to me how you take cuts and what your rooting hormone. I wanna see if we very much on the cuts/hormones.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 12, 2013)

Speaking of plant problems I've been having issues with this for awhile. I've treated it for a cal/mag deff. but with now help. I'm almost thinking root rot. It's soil is the same as my other big ones and they are doing great so I've eliminated that possibility. I'm almost thinking a hydrogen peroxide solution. Will wait for advice before I do anything more. If it was a smaller plant I'd wing it. It was floating in water for a couple of weeks earlier this summer.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

16PLANTS said:


> Just checking back in with all you 600 clubbers, My first grow 12 girls almost complete wanted to show a few pictures since I don't feel to bad with all the ups and downs I had with this first grow. Pist my pants a couple times thinking I screwed it up but the girls are pretty tuff. I let them veg to long also and they almost out grew my room. Actually one did at 7' tall I'll be chopping in a few days by the looks of things Any bets? I think I'll get a pound out this grow......be thrilled if I do  .........................Also could have never done it with out the help along the way from RIU and you guys and gals that contribute ................. Thanks View attachment 2773537View attachment 2773541View attachment 2773554



Looking good for your first time, but I still see lots of white, them bitches got a lot of swelling left in them  Give them 2-3 weeks easy 

I promise you will be pleased


----------



## 16PLANTS (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the lighting is making them look whiter that they are . I have no problem waiting , I have jorges C's grow bible and have bin watching the resin glands/trichomes with a microscope which most are clear still , when they get milky and amber is his Q to peak THC in the plant . Though I would correlate that with the pistols hairs turning amber as well and use that to determent when to chop hopping to get the best THC I can. ...............


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2013)

That second pic of yours 16plants the hairs look all white. The third picture looks a little more ready. Really good job on the first grow. Thanks for keeping us posted on it. lol... always think of 2chains when I see your name. lol... I should be called 10cats. 

And jimmer, say thanks to the girlfriend for the kind words. If she wants to see more pics they are on my thread (the current grow link in my sig).


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with the boys 16plants, they got a bit more time to go and all good if you got the patience. Most people have their way for when to harvest, I tend to harvest when calyxes well and stigmas have receded. Then you end up wih big fat calyxes that actually do like like BOOBIES!

Mmmn, Jimmer, I often get that on my outdoor plants, but then I am no expert there. I just pull them off and move along. Loosk like she is quite a bushy thing anyway. Perhaps the heavy rain brought up things into the soil you don't want, or flushed some of it...not sure what to suggest apart from dose of N with mg and various others micros. Not like she looks bad either.


----------



## 16PLANTS (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the complements, excuse my camera is not very good. I do hope it takes a week or more just means bigger denser buds. The one kush top bud is as big around as a pop can now so bring it on !!! But on the other hand My next grow 18 girls now started and ready to 12/12 them soon as these girls finish and making a few changes to lighting lay out needs to get going so I don't have such tall plants like this first grow. All a learning process for sure but a lot of fun.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 12, 2013)

what up 600!!?? damn its been quite a bit since i dropped in... lifes a b i geuss.

glad to see most of ya'll are still at it! 

ive had a hard time lately garden wise. my outdoor is driving me nuts cuz im afraid of it being seen... 
i usually have to hit my plants with more nutes when they look like that jimmer. thats all i can give for advice on that one. looks okay tho like dst said.

btw that Psycho Killer had turned out pretty damn good at around 8.5 weeks. i kinda had issues and picked everything earlier than planned, but the PK was pretty close to finished. one of the best flowering time to sativa ratio plants ive ever grown. i need to quit being lazy about fem or reg seeds and try my other BB strains. i just dont have much space to waste on males. ugh!!

anyone grow the southern charm recently or have some old pics to share?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Define coin lol, I've got coin but this new house took a lot of my gold ones


If you go this route, Hit me up. I switched my entire garden to water cooling about a year ago. It is the best bay to keep your room sealed up and keeps smell issues to a minimum.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2013)

Southern Charm
day 63 Harvest


day 53

there are usually some at various stages most times.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow. Very frosty!

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2013)

Mmm mmm mmm. Looks so tasty should be called southern cooking.


----------



## 16PLANTS (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice nice nice, I want mine to look like that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

cpl group shots Blue grape dream 12/12 from seed  Cheese  Blue cheese View attachment 2773925View attachment 2773926 Holy grail kush View attachment 2773927View attachment 2773928View attachment 2773929 Blue cheese #2

a few pics from just after lights out tonight, i know the color looks bad but its the flash on this shitty camera that caused it they are actually looking a lot greener lol


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice one Gary, lighting can be a bitch, especially when the camera isn't to great. Looking good though from what I see....apart from the lacking of BB Strains, lmfao....eh hem


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Dogs on lock down for the night, well, one big yin got loose....

Thrips came back to my garden with avengance this summer, as did some other evil thing that attacked my pumpkin, holy fuk I have never seen such a creepy crawly sight. Anyway, the molasses and alfalfa mix seemed to freak the girls a little, should have just kept to the routine, but no real harm donw, they are all going to finish great...home straight for some, others (staggered it a bit) later on.

This Dog strain I am not running anymore, no where near as frosty and just not licking my bits in a way my bits like licked.





It is quite a beasty though





Slim beasty





rear end shot





snug back in her kennel!






i had a torch on this so the camera could pick it up, got some strange lighting going on with the bud on it's right side





This is the out of focus pic of it....





dog





uppla-ke










not sure what's hapening here..





woof





slober





snarl






Peace, DST


----------



## Y0da (Aug 12, 2013)

Respect!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

Holy shit whodat,COF and DST! That some sexy pr*0*n fellas. D, the foxtailing made my pr*0*n glands swell!!! Excellent work guys!

Here is my outdoor stuff 

View attachment 2774091


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice one Gary, lighting can be a bitch, especially when the camera isn't to great. Looking good though from what I see....apart from the lacking of BB Strains, lmfao....eh hem


If I can get ma hands on any Fem BB strains I will be growing them as I'm desperate to try the dippy ellsy and smelly cherry


----------



## Javadog (Aug 12, 2013)

You never start from regular beans?

I am thinking that you grow straight from seed.

Well, having to wait for pre-flowers does facilitate the
taking of clones...I had bushes by the time I had flowers. :0)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

Lmao "pr0n glands" mine just busted!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2013)

Every time I hear about busting a nut I think of this:












[video=youtube_share;OTVaf4PiPso]http://youtu.be/OTVaf4PiPso[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Every time I hear about busting a nut I think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doob, did Al Pachino bust a nut and put it on a label? LMFAO!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

You NEVER go full retard man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Spare a thought over the day, our old friend Cinderella man he's in front of the beak tomorrow looking like he might have to do a bit inside.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2013)

Javadog said:


> You never start from regular beans?
> 
> I am thinking that you grow straight from seed.
> 
> ...


i usually just grow from seed but this grow is 3 clones and 2 from seed and got another 4 clones off a mate that are vegging, but if i use seeds its only fems as i dont have much space to be wasting time with regulars


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

how about sog 12/12? If you do it right then you wouldn't waste any space. Germ 20, end up with 10 in flower, manage your canopy correctly and you got a full grow.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

And what a waste of tax payers money that is, shame for Cinders, positive vibes and hopefully the judge has had a nice cuppa tea before he see's him......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spare a thought over the day, our old friend Cinderella man he's in front of the beak tomorrow looking like he might have to do a bit inside.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2013)

new pips have came so happy but they have sent me 2 caramel ice instead of the black widow.... i have emailed the site to see why i had no notice of the change hopefully its a mistake and i get a couple black widow aswell saying as they false advertisming haha


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

Morning 6, hope everyone is having a good day. Just took a hit of some BP, and my hats go out to BB.

Would love to work with ya guys someday. 

Oh and just a video I thought that was pretty damn cool and informative. 

[youtube]BickMFHAZR0#at=52[/youtube]

Have a good day 6!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spare a thought over the day, our old friend Cinderella man he's in front of the beak tomorrow looking like he might have to do a bit inside.


Thanks for letting us know Don. I hope that things resolve as well as possible.

JD


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spare a thought over the day, our old friend Cinderella man he's in front of the beak tomorrow looking like he might have to do a bit inside.


bad shit man, hate the cunts me..... 

well gona make sum spray out the bible with my blender, garlic cloves and hot chilli sauce
bit gutted i cant start my new beans in there with the bastard mites i also think i see a bit powdery mildew on the p killer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

fuck man mites on top of the PM  bad times. 

and Gharyboy, i plan on having a crack at fems of the smelly cherry and a couple of other things but it'll not be til next year now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

This goes out for Cinders and any who get stepped on by the powers that be:

[video=youtube_share;TgQAHnJkmZ8]http://youtu.be/TgQAHnJkmZ8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn what the hell is going on.... Thoughts out to cinders,,, our grandchildren are going to look at our current society in the books with a "wtf" look on their face. All this shit for the love of money. 


Also, budolski, good luck to you bro mold and mites not cool.





[video=youtube;f39Zs0gB87c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f39Zs0gB87c[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh and just a video I thought that was pretty damn cool and informative.
> 
> [youtube]BickMFHAZR0#at=52[/youtube]


Cool video.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2013)

PM really hit my Cucurbitaceae in the last month.

My Crook Necked Squash really got hit.

I found that the melon that I sprayed the most is the least affected.
..it seems odd that wet would be better, but it does seem to affect
the germination of this species of fungi.

I am picking off the inchworms as I find them, and have only had to
use the Fertilome a couple of times this season.

Take care,

JD


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2013)

It's only on 1 I think but il get few pics up me camera charges up


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 13, 2013)

Something the 6ers will probably get a kick out of, bill at the DMV this morning was exactly $420. Late fees and junk made it costly to register the work van but at least the total made me smile, eh?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's a pic of the receipt


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2013)

Great attitude!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 13, 2013)

Time to get lit and go pick up a new HPS bulb. 

Peace


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

I read a study and they found that PM does not attach itself to wet leaves.......go figure eh!


Javadog said:


> PM really hit my Cucurbitaceae in the last month.
> 
> My Crook Necked Squash really got hit.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2013)

I bought a flashlight that is 420 compliant. Range is 420 meters on the package-online is in feet at 1050. Uses 1 led bulb and 3 D cells.


cof


----------



## loquacious (Aug 13, 2013)

budolskie said:


> new pips have came so happy but they have sent me 2 caramel ice instead of the black widow.... i have emailed the site to see why i had no notice of the change hopefully its a mistake and i get a couple black widow aswell saying as they false advertisming haha


Gigabud is a huge producer! The tastes is ok and the high is about average, but the yield is great!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2013)

Of course you guys have seen this...one of the coolest
stupid things ever done by a human:
[video=youtube;ZHdjqsSSa_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHdjqsSSa_A[/video]

That jerk even "price is right'ed" him....adding one fucking dollar.

Merica!

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess she won with the "high" bid.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2013)

Well seed bank mailed me back they would be happy to replace them but I would need to post back so they have said they will treat my next order if I remind them on about this, so might order sum more in the next couple weeks to hopefully get my black widow but the blue rhino was what I wanted most


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 13, 2013)

sry to hear about the thrips dst... i hate those things eternally. dont even get me started. u dont top your plants very often do you? im considering avoiding it this run to speed things up on a couple plants.

THANK YOU for showing some great pics of the southern charm COF. i want to add a BB strain in the mix, and i think im going with SC. it was between that, engineer, or cheese suprise.

i need to make it in here more often to keep myself motivated... ive been having some health issues and sciatica really bad. makes it hard to garden the way i wish i could. i DO have my 600 set back up, but not my 1000. its just too hot to do both in summer with my current setup. 

nice pics everyone! thx for sharing as usual!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I guess she won with the "high" bid.


I know D. I just always thought that that was a problem in their game design.

I am reminded of playing pickup basketball. It will always suffer from the lack
of referees because all a foul meant was the fouled team gets to bring in the ball.
i.e. Your opponent has an open lay-up? No worries. Hammer him! I roll with the
punches and just gave a few of my own. :0) ....but it makes the *game* suffer.

That dude is a minor herb god in my book. Winning!

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2013)

Wife was just dealing with some sciatica with the pregnancy... didn't seem like very much fun. Hope you start feeling better soon bud.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sciatica sucks! That's why I eventually had my back surgery for. 3 years of barely being able to move and all the DR. wanted me to do was P.T.. They just figured with my past I was just trying to score scripts. When they finally did a MRI I was scheduled for surgery within the week. Wish you luck.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2013)

It seriiously offends me when docs or nurses guess me to be after pills. If I wanted to get fucked up I'd do some real drugs lol. not a damn pain killer.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 13, 2013)

People come into the ER all the time trying to score pills though. I did clinicals and saw it all the time. You get people that are in so much debt they don't care, just walk into the ER and have phantom pains. They just keep coming back until the hospital gives them their drugs. Also the insurance companies are reluctant to do back surgeries because they cost a ton of money, and it can make problems worse which means more medical expenses for the insurer down the road.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm constantly bombarded with offers for pills from friends & doctors.
Pain pills & anti-depressants.
I hate the fucking things and refuse them unless it's an antibiotic from my doc's script.
With my addictive behaviour, the last thing I need in this life is another thing fucking me up and shifting my attentions.
I have grown to embrace my pains.
Lets me know I'm alive.
Addicted to pain... addicted to Life.
 

But don't mistake my hatred of pills for any negative thoughts towards those who need the things to make it to the next sunrise.
We all gotta do what we all gotta do.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

Just say no 


Ok so I whent through this entire vid and very interesting but cannabis wasn't mentioned once. Nonetheless worth watching, for me at least. 
[video=youtube;lGwkt1CWhhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGwkt1CWhhw[/video]




Im worn out, besides a handful of days since I got back from the cup its been none stop. 12-16 even some 18hr days im fukin done man.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife is an ER nurse you'd be amazed how many people are only looking for drugs. Or food, or a free ride home. A guy the other day was getting upset they wouldnt give him a sandwich in the waiting room. Then some people who are actually admitted ask for extra food to take home. Some want a free taxi ride home cuz they dont have money for a cab, yet they called 911 to get there. The shitty part isnt that these people are hungry or in need, its that they're fucking assholes about it and feel entitled to whatever they're trying to get. There is almost never a truly needy appreciative person that she deals with.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

ER/Trauma personnel are a cut above.
Nothing but love from me to those who help people like my mom when she was in & out of the ER every few weeks for the last few years of her life.
Shame on those who play the system to get a little.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2013)

about to put my plants in


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 13, 2013)

It's absurd how many people actually Dr. hop for scripts in the state I live in. About 1 1/2 years ago my GF's brother was bragging how he found a better high to her. He started doing oxy. I told them it was a matter of time before he would start shooting up because he was already pulling the ER stuff and they were sticking up for him saying they were real issues. Now he's shooting up and smoking crack to boot. His mom pays his rent, gives him money for "food", gives him his own car she pays all bills for, They even justify this by saying that he's an addict and can't stop. The 26 year old never has had a job. Pathetic. But have some sass molly and have some redneck cop think's you have fake dope and your the devil. I'll stop bitchin now but nothing worse than being convicted of selling fake dope when it was nothing more than a love powder.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 13, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> It's absurd how many people actually Dr. hop for scripts in the state I live in. About 1 1/2 years ago my GF's brother was bragging how he found a better high to her. He started doing oxy. I told them it was a matter of time before he would start shooting up because he was already pulling the ER stuff and they were sticking up for him saying they were real issues. Now he's shooting up and smoking crack to boot. His mom pays his rent, gives him money for "food", gives him his own car she pays all bills for, They even justify this by saying that he's an addict and can't stop. The 26 year old never has had a job. Pathetic. But have some sass molly and have some redneck cop think's you have fake dope and your the devil. I'll stop bitchin now but nothing worse than being convicted of selling fake dope when it was nothing more than a love powder.


My sister's fiancé used to get like 1000s of loritabs. I would go over to their house to help with something and he would ask if I wanted some, and give me like 6 of them. I have no idea how he would get them. I mean, it was like half a freezer bag full of these things. He is now on methadone and has been for a few years now. Says he can't get off it. It's all nasty shit. My best friend was really addicted to all that crap, and it cost him his life. I hate seeing old friends on heroin and what not too. Makes me glad I do as little as I do now. I haven't had a drink in 2 months, don't smoke cigs, don't drink soda, etc. Really trying to change some stuff in my life. : \


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> It's absurd how many people actually Dr. hop for scripts in the state I live in. About 1 1/2 years ago my GF's brother was bragging how he found a better high to her. He started doing oxy. I told them it was a matter of time before he would start shooting up because he was already pulling the ER stuff and they were sticking up for him saying they were real issues. Now he's shooting up and smoking crack to boot. His mom pays his rent, gives him money for "food", gives him his own car she pays all bills for, They even justify this by saying that he's an addict and can't stop. The 26 year old never has had a job. Pathetic. But have some sass molly and have some redneck cop think's you have fake dope and your the devil. I'll stop bitchin now but nothing worse than being convicted of selling fake dope when it was nothing more than a love powder.


That's messed up, for sure.
I hope he gets straight before it's too late.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

Part of the problem in the U.S. is lobbyists & graft at the highest levels, as well as an under-educated populous who run for the hills as soon as Chicken Little comments on how blue the sky is without considering the source:

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/08/timeline-big-pharma-meth-lobby-pseudoephedrine?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/08/meth-pseudoephedrine-big-pharma-lobby
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/08/meth-pseudoephedrine-big-pharma-lobby?page=2


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

I got hooked on opiates 2 years ago, got where all I could think about was where to find more.....I still take em if they're laying around but I never go 2 days in a row, god it makes me all manageable, but not worth every waking moment trying to score.
Here's a couple pix, just to share some greenage


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone in the six need a ballast was used for few hours was w back up ballast basicly brand new pm me for details its a off brand but they work great has dual plug for.diffrent style hood plugs and cooling fan


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 13, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I got hooked on opiates 2 years ago, got where all I could think about was where to find more.....I still take em if they're laying around but I never go 2 days in a row, god it makes me all manageable, but not worth every waking moment trying to score.
> Here's a couple pix, just to share some greenage
> 
> 
> > What strain is that?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

Giant cola strain.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

Lung Strain (the good kind).


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> james2500 said:
> 
> 
> > I got hooked on opiates 2 years ago, got where all I could think about was where to find more.....I still take em if they're laying around but I never go 2 days in a row, god it makes me all manageable, but not worth every waking moment trying to score.
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2013)

Hornefrog I no what u mean I see one of my old m8s now and again begging in town, can't seem to get rid when I do see him walks me to bus stop and shit asking about all other friends and how he's turned out like that, we drove past him couple weeks ago out side the hostile he was with a bunch of heroin addicts we didn't stop tho all he wants is money for smack, u give him what he asks for then he ask for more once he sees what u pull out u pocket, bad shit but only 1 person made those choices..... 27 month now me off the alcohol and cocaine and bout 11 year off the cigs, I'm well proud no more coming in on a sat afternoon from Friday night owing £££s out for that shit the bill just kept getting higher...... I am just a stoner and a eater now


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2013)

heres the suspected pm aswell lads please tell me if yous agree and if its worth keeping as its from dons p killer a think he told me to watch for it...... will it effect my clones in there or should i leave till they rooted and out my hands before i decide what to do with that and the 6 sweet in sour, im trying to get rid of the mites haha is it not gone be quicker to scrap now and clean this week and start my pips to flower and order more to do the cuts mind is working overtime thinking.... but wake in bake little bit hash out the bottom of grinder and pressed feel sick with hunger already haha


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2013)

Extrema at harvest-8 weeks




the small winged insect is firmly stuck-now in trim bowl





cof


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Calyx Boobies!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

It does look like PM. You could treat with bicarb and vegetable oil (teaspoon of bicarb, vegetable oil, then dilute with water......should get rid of PM, then just the mites, lol...fuk me, don't send me one of those clones bud



budolskie said:


> heres the suspected pm aswell lads please tell me if yous agree and if its worth keeping as its from dons p killer a think he told me to watch for it...... will it effect my clones in there or should i leave till they rooted and out my hands before i decide what to do with that and the 6 sweet in sour, im trying to get rid of the mites haha is it not gone be quicker to scrap now and clean this week and start my pips to flower and order more to do the cuts mind is working overtime thinking.... but wake in bake little bit hash out the bottom of grinder and pressed feel sick with hunger already haha


----------



## budolskie (Aug 14, 2013)

haha i wanted to start my seeds aswell for cuts but might just plant my 8 seeds in the tent and see what i can do in the cuboard i dont want really take them to my tent that hasnt had them case i end up with them along there haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

budolskie said:


> heres the suspected pm aswell lads please tell me if yous agree and if its worth keeping as its from dons p killer a think he told me to watch for it...... will it effect my clones in there or should i leave till they rooted and out my hands before i decide what to do with that and the 6 sweet in sour, im trying to get rid of the mites haha is it not gone be quicker to scrap now and clean this week and start my pips to flower and order more to do the cuts mind is working overtime thinking.... but wake in bake little bit hash out the bottom of grinder and pressed feel sick with hunger already haha


feel reet shitty for passing the pm man but if i were you i'd scrap clean and move on. it's what i'm doing just now. 

looks like pm and the mites are winning. sorry m8


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hornedfrog2000 said:
> 
> 
> > james2500 said:
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Aug 14, 2013)

It's sound don lad man, plenty more time to grow can't wait to do this blue rhino a might just start them off in tent the 8 FEMs and order more so I get the free black widow HAha


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 14, 2013)

Heres a pic of one of my exo cheese's from GHS. Shes in early flower. They broke my smellOmeter like always. Have a couple new strains im trying now. One that sticks out is Bubble Bud From Black Skull. So far, its packing on weight fast and the bubblegum smell is already coming through. Its not spreading out as much as GHS.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

No one can hate on that one Highlife! Looks great, and also looks like it will pack on more and more. Is it viney like the exo cheese clone only? kind of looks quite solid to me.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 14, 2013)

Thx man .. Yea its always a little stretchy. Its the most consistently "stinky"(srry lol sticky also) strain i've grown.

The weight always comes later. The only downfall is that its a 9 10 week'er mostly. It puts on some weight. Its probably a mid ranged bud size. They dont get really fat. great smoke though. always have some going


----------



## james2500 (Aug 14, 2013)

sticky is good


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been wanting to try a cheese strain myself.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^^^^me too, any recommendations on a nice stable strain?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2013)

If that is early in flower then you will indeed have something crusty when it is done!

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

Does dippy from breeders boutique have cheese in it? Sample I had, if I remember correctly, was deliciously cheesy... My space bubble has some nice cheese to it 




edit:
*Dippy Ellsy


Genetics:Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheeseFlowering Time:under 9 weeks

Sub cool's Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheese.

When legends colide this mostly clone only genetics is sure to give you something powerfull and smelly in under 9 weeks.

Support for the branches is essential as the buds get very heavy from about 5 weeks in 12. Dense cone shaped buds are to be expected with high thc profile.

Fruity fuely smells with the unmistakable stank of the cheese, psychosis and livers/blues.​*​
​





​

​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2013)

10-dolla, tokey-tokey!
Me so tokey!
Me bong you long time!
(me likey the Cheese varieties, too)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2013)

Just finished with the Home Inspection, and the only concern is a possible hairline crack/fracture developing in the gas furnace's heat exchanger.
So we have a Trane specialist going to the house to inspect it and let us know what's what (it's an old Trane XT80 gas furnace).
The furnace was installed back in 1989, so it's potentially going to need replaced (the parts & labor to replace the heat exchanger is about the same as buying a new furnace), but will know for sure tomorrow by the noon hour.
Other than that, just a bath tub faucet needing a washer, a petcock replacement in one of the toilet tanks, some wire mesh to replace some of the screens for the foundation's vents, replace two closet doors, and that's all that popped up during the inspection.
So... only one last hurdle before we sign on the dotted line and it becomes a done deal.

Then, as soon as we close escrow and get the keys, I remove a wall (non-load bearing) to open things up between the kitchen/dining room and the living room, call in a flooring company to install laminate flooring throughout, I bring my bass guitar, GT-10B and my amp (which I have not played through for over 3 flippin' years) to temporarily set up in the garage so I can christen the place with a wall-shaking rendition of my favorite Rush song "2112" to set the proper vibe in the place and scare away any bad ju-ju, and we move in. 
Fookin' fookety fukk yesh!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2013)

My friends love it!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.





*







Super stoked for you mr and mrs doobies!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> My friends love it!
> View attachment 2776326



I discovered them on a vacation to australia. I can relate to them,,, I like inventing/building and I will go to the moon and back for some cheese. Id do plan on making some eventually,,, once I get my dairy goat.


[video=youtube;mk6zbY8i4_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk6zbY8i4_8[/video]



@ 0:33 the letter says "420g" Whos says stoners aren't observant!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, Monsieur Whodat!
Ah... to be of the landed gentry again...
Master to vassals working the land, and sampler of all fair maiden's venal charms within my Coventry's dominion...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;5jvOTsi3i64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jvOTsi3i64[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, Monsieur Whodat!
> Ah... to be of the landed gentry again...
> Master to vassals working the land, and sampler of all fair maiden's venal charms within my Coventry's dominion...


So, it is not going to be an Anarcho-Syndicalist Commune? 

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds like a castle already  btw I JUST got your "lung strain" joke haha good one.



edit: ?p, the mother of this nibiru cross tossing out trichs in veg. pops up in my likes every now and then.

This may be my most liked post ever  You know Im a whore for likes hehe. 27 likes biiiiiiiiig deal. haha






whodatnation said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm, colorado has some fire






Edit: Yall should click that little blue box that brings you to the original post and like it for me... I need my likes damnit give me my fuking likes! 

I have a problem.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jesus, what strain is that?????


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

?p, was an unlabeled clone I received in a batch while I lived in denver. Over time I think Iv figured its def got some true blueberry in it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> So, it is not going to be an Anarcho-Syndicalist Commune?
> 
> :0)
> 
> JD


I loved the political commentary:

[video=youtube_share;rAaWvVFERVA]http://youtu.be/rAaWvVFERVA[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I need to get that movie on bluray.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2013)

I need to revisit their movies.
Been about 20 years since I watched them.
But will wait until after my next harvest so I can be properly baked for a marathon viewing.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

*oh fuk yesh indeed sir!!!!!!!!!!!*



doobiebrother said:


> just finished with the home inspection, and the only concern is a possible hairline crack/fracture developing in the gas furnace's heat exchanger.
> So we have a trane specialist going to the house to inspect it and let us know what's what (it's an old trane xt80 gas furnace).
> The furnace was installed back in 1989, so it's potentially going to need replaced (the parts & labor to replace the heat exchanger is about the same as buying a new furnace), but will know for sure tomorrow by the noon hour.
> Other than that, just a bath tub faucet needing a washer, a petcock replacement in one of the toilet tanks, some wire mesh to replace some of the screens for the foundation's vents, replace two closet doors, and that's all that popped up during the inspection.
> ...





whodatnation said:


> *
> 
> you must spread some reputation around before giving it to doobiebrother again.
> 
> ...





doobiebrother said:


> i need to revisit their movies.
> Been about 20 years since i watched them.
> But will wait until after my next harvest so i can be properly baked for a marathon viewing.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dobbie glad to hear the great news.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2013)

QFT. It locks you down, to some degree, but paying into an investment
beats paying for a service every time. Congrats on a big step.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2013)

When we left Oregon after my diagnosis, we should have just rented our house out instead of selling it, but we both kind of panicked and headed back to Alaska in case I didn't make it so I could spend time with my folks.
But a few years went by and my health improved, so we headed back here to start over.
Finally back on the right path.
This time, we keep the house no matter what comes.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 14, 2013)

Great news Doobs very glad for u


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 14, 2013)

I will admit I looked 5 pages deep until I saw it at tip top of.page

EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 gallon all mesh bags 8 bag set with extra 73 bag pm for details


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2013)

the next cropones needed new cuts


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure if you guys do PM differently across the pond, but I would bet good money that's not PM on those leaves. Just doesn't look like it to me. Not sure what it is, but in my head it's definitely not PM.

Carry on.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2013)

Morning folks, got the Kraamzorg person coming this morning (person who looks after you after having a baby). They actually spend about a week at your house, helping you out with bits and bobs. Stealthing the place up this morning then.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 15, 2013)

DST, did Mrs. DST give birth already or is it just really close. When I had my first kid I never heard of somebody coming to help besides family. Luckily my EX had good insurance and they offered to pay someone to come by for the first couple of weeks. I forget what they call them in the U.S. Until then I never heard of such a thing. She turned it down for the more traditional family help. After the first day I couldn't smoke enough to keep from killing the mother inlaw. 

Well the GF and I have pretty much have our Europe trip planned. I actually used some of the 600's advice. We plan on Barcelona, Amsterdam, London, Then Rome with a rental car because GF's Italian and wants to go to the different places her family's from. The only thing we haven't decided is where we want to spend Christmas. We did bumped it up to 15 day's. So is there any advice on a good place over there to spend Christmas Day. I tried to talk her into the swiss alps. I figure some of you guy's over there or here that have been there might have a good place. I have till the end of the month to finalize plans and make deposit.

I'm giving up 4 days in cancun with Further playing all 4 nights and only 2500 tickets. Basically paying to hang out and listen to my All time favorite band. A deadheads dream. Signs that my priorities are changing.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2013)

Not yet Jimmer, she is 29 weeks today exactly. This was a pre-appointment for them to basically tell you what the score is, etc. Fill in a few questions and answers and that's it. By all accounts this nurse will be with us for the first 8 days, 5-6 hours per day. And she will make tea, clean, hoover, change beds, show us the ropes as to what we should with baby and shouldn't be doing, and from what our Consultant told us "make the experience of having a bady an enjoyable one, taking the stress away from the parents!". It's standard for all pregnant women in Holland to get this care. Perhaps that's why NL has come top in the World of Countries to raise your child in for several years.

As far as Xmas in Europe. I would say the Swiss Alps will be amazing, but be ready to get your MASSIVE CHECKBOOK OUT! Switzerland is like 30% dearer than the rest of Europe and god knows how much dearer at Xmas. There is always the Highlands of Scotland. We use to spend every Xmas up in Aviemore, it has a real Festive feal to it, and there is often snow as well....plus it craps on London! just saying like!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 15, 2013)

DST, thanks for the input. That is very cool everybody gets a kraamzorg person. 

I thought this would be a funny picture. Farming with a ladder. The plant outgrew my 6ft bamboo shoots so I was getting ready to put in some 8ft ones. It's a 6 ft ladder.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

And a fine ladder it is! I have the same one!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

Chopped one of my plants last night in desperation to have something drying. Its surprisingly heavy for the size, which is a good thing. Im thinking at least an OZ dry.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2013)

I cant handle more baby news lol its all just too much fun. 

DocD you know Im loving the looks of that vert scrog,,, that girl all spread out in every direction like! 

Jimma those are some beautiful trees  I noticed they are close to some trees, how much direct sunlight to they get? 


Looksa dank chaka.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 15, 2013)

Any clue what kind spider this is .....


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2013)

orbweaver^^^


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Hahaha... wonder how you knew that bro. Is that what's in your avi? I love me some spiders. We have a strict no kill policy on spiders around here. The cats make sure things dont get out of hand. But in my view, if there are spiders around, they are feeding on something, and that something is not something I want around me.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 15, 2013)

Little diffrent here if there in the house there is a strict kill policy due to the wife and kid do not like them dnt c to many in house rarely but it happens outside that's there world do what u please

Is it a danger to have around or should this orbweaver be moved off the side of the house


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

a few pics from my flower tent 2night

View attachment 2777554View attachment 2777555View attachment 2777556View attachment 2777557View attachment 2777558


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha... wonder how you knew that bro. Is that what's in your avi? I love me some spiders. We have a strict no kill policy on spiders around here. The cats make sure things dont get out of hand. But in my view, if there are spiders around, they are feeding on something, and that something is not something I want around me.


Once Hannah is crawling I'd imagine you'll have a kill policy on black widows! Everything else I let go, funny you mention spiders cuz 2 days ago there was a tarantula outside my back door and I havent seen one in years. It scared the shit out of me cuz I almost stepped on it. My son had a tarantula that I got to keep alive for about 2 years till I said F this and gave it back to the pet store.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha... wonder how you knew that bro. Is that what's in your avi? I love me some spiders. We have a strict no kill policy on spiders around here. The cats make sure things dont get out of hand. But in my view, if there are spiders around, they are feeding on something, and that something is not something I want around me.


I like the spidiy a lot,and yes that is whats in the avi..it is just something how prey falls victim to the web,and the struggle to get loose,is like music to the legs of spidiy.
[video=youtube;bRV4d9LCawU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm scared shitless of blackwidows, I usually don't squish them... I light them on fire. They got no place in the jig household.

Congrats on having the house back to yourself chaka. You going to enjoy it or be lonely?

And DST... Christmas in London is lovely. Was a blast taking a christmas tree home on the bus. Gotta lol at UK christmas trees. Safe to say we do them a bit bigger over here. Hey Jimmer... seriously one of the best days we had in london was christmas day walking around the financial district. What normally is the downtown of london was empty... only us and ghosts. Not suggesting you spend christmas in the financial district, but you might want to use christmas as a free day to explore usually crowded spaces unhindered.

One of my best friends over here goes to disneyland every christmas... apparently there aren't any lines.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

You know I might actually be able to start smoking weed again! Among other reasons, I dont get high around my kids, or "be high" in their presence. When school was out they had no bedtime and by the time they finally crashed I didnt even wanna smoke anymore!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 15, 2013)

omfg spiders and the girl. She goes crazy if she spots a spider its ridiculous. Lost a bong once cause she had it in her hands and saw a spider on the side. She just freaks and throws whatever is in her hands and run. Freak.
Bugs seem to have settled. Only removing a few leaves every other day. They have made some signs of them being on the snowcap but no dead leaves or anything. And i think she is just beauty in a plant. Hope she fattens up.
F****** nice doobie!!
Snowcap day 26.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 15, 2013)

FWIW, Hair Spray, if the wifey has any, is very useful for Black Widows.

It clogs their spiracles and gums them up in general.

I take care of the spiders in my yard. I have taken a new attitude to 
certain butterflys though...

JD


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah butterflies and moth like creatures that will lay eggs on your weed and turn into little terminator caterpillars!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 15, 2013)

There is this one species, the Cabbage Butterfly, that knows quickly that
I am after it. It is kinda hilarious, and sad, to be raging across the yard
to kill a butterfly. (this one is an invader and is not going anywhere, no
matter what I do)

I watched them at first:

Fly....Land....Fly....Land....

then I realized that this was actually:

Fly....Egg....Fly....Egg....

Rather than kill everything, I walk around and pick off the eggs.

(this is all vegatables...cannot outdoor grow where I am)

Take care,

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

Just got done with the furnace technician inspecting the furnace in the house and it passed inspection but he said it was original to the house (1979) and was definitely on it's last leg.
Will make it through the winter, but after that, only FSM knows for sure.
Asked him costs for replacement, and it's half of what I thought it would be at a little more than $2000 for a 90% efficient furnace (current one is rated at 80%). I'm used to Alaskan prices on many things still, and heating devices are considerably more expensive up there than here in Oregon. 
And let him know the wife wants central A/C too, and if we get both installed at the same time we can save about $1200 total.
So we'll worry about that next spring, and are going to try negotiating with the sellers of the house about either reducing the price, or writing in a kickback on the sales contract after closing so we won't have to come up with the entire cost of a new furnace when it's time to replace it.
The wife is meeting with our agent tonight to discuss things.
So, still moving forward, and don't anticipate the deal falling through regardless of the furnace situation. It could still get buggered up, but the odds of that are quickly vaporizing.
So, I'll be on here less than usual as I need to get my ass in gear and start packing stuff up so it's not a last minute headache in 30-ish days.
So much fun, but worth the prize at the end of it all.
We should be closing escrow by mid-September and, after a wall is removed and flooring is done, and other small repairs, we're anticipating being in the home before my b-day at the end of September (ironically, when we bought our first house here in Salem 10 years ago, we singed the sales contract on my b-day. What a great "present"!)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh!
Forgot to add this:







"*Cops dealing Doritos at post-legalization Hempfest*"

http://news.yahoo.com/cops-dealing-doritos-post-legalization-hempfest-070354736.html


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 15, 2013)

is breeders boutique seeds still on sale? if so i need the code before i order then? thanks crew


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 15, 2013)

anyone know when deep blue will be in


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oh!
> Forgot to add this:
> 
> 
> ...


SEATTLE -- A few things will be different at this year's Hempfest, the 22-year-old summer "protestival" on Seattle's waterfront where tens of thousands of revelers gather to use dope openly, listen to music and gaze at the Olympic Mountains in the distance.

The haze of pot smoke might smell a little more like victory, after Washington and Colorado became the first states to legalize marijuana use by adults over 21. Having won at the state level, speakers will concentrate on the reform of federal marijuana laws.

Oh, and the Seattle police - who have long turned a lenient eye on Hempfest tokers - don't plan to be writing tickets or making arrests. They'll be busy handing out Doritos.



AP

A participant holds up a bag of marijuana during the first day of Hempfest in 2011.

"I think it's going to be a lot of fun," said Sgt. Sean Whitcomb, department spokesman and junk-food-dispenser-in-chief. "It's meant to be ironic. The idea of police passing out Doritos at a festival that celebrates pot, we're sure, is going to generate some buzz."

The idea isn't just to satisfy some munchies. The department has affixed labels to 1,000 bags of Doritos urging people to check out a question-and-answer post on its website, titled "Marijwhatnow? A Guide to Legal Marijuana Use In Seattle." It explains some of the nuances of Washington's law: that adults can possess up to an ounce but can't sell it or give it away, that driving under the influence of pot is illegal, and that - festivals aside - public use is illegal.

Organizers are expecting as many as 85,000 people each day of the three-day event, which begins Friday and is the first Hempfest since voters passed Initiative 502 last fall.

The vote legalized possession of marijuana and set up a system of state-licensed marijuana growers, processors and stores to sell taxed and regulated weed. Officials are still writing rules for the new pot industry, with sales scheduled to begin next year.

Hempfest executive director Vivian McPeak said that despite the state-level legalization, work remains as long as pot is illegal under federal law. The event is free, but McPeak is asking attendees to contribute $10 to offset the $800,000 cost of Hempfest so it can continue next year.

"It's going to be the most interesting Hempfest we've ever had because it's going to be part victory celebration," McPeak said. "That said, we feel it's very important to remind everyone that as long as it's still a Schedule 1 drug under the Controlled Substances Act, it's not legal anywhere. The job's not done yet."

The event will feature 117 musical acts on six stages and more than 100 speakers, not to mention 400 vendors offering informational pamphlets, colorful glass bongs, food and art.

McPeak said that to encourage the responsible use of pot, Hempfest this year will be handing out cards with marijuana "gut checks" prepared by Roger Roffman, a University of Washington School of Social Work professor and marijuana dependence expert. The cards note that while marijuana is used safely by many people, it can cause short-term memory loss, affect your ability to drive and cause dependence.

"We hope people will take it more seriously coming from us than from a traditional messenger," McPeak said.

And although police won't be ticketing people for smoking in public, officers will be ensuring public safety and keeping a close eye out for intoxicated drivers leaving the event, Whitcomb said.

Brett Laoruangroch is hoping to use Hempfest to promote his fledgling business, Prohibition Brands, by rolling a joint of at least 2 pounds - an effort Hempfest's organizers have frowned upon as not compliant with Initiative 502. Prohibition Brands hopes to obtain a marijuana processing license under the state's new law.

"This is a big moment for me," he said. As a pot smoker, "You kind of get an image that's cast upon you in a negative way. For a lot of people, this is a you-don't-have-to-hide-in-the-shadows-any-more kind of thing. You can be out in the open."


I had a copy waiting


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I cant handle more baby news lol its all just too much fun.
> 
> DocD you know Im loving the looks of that vert scrog,,, that girl all spread out in every direction like!
> 
> ...


They are in the tree lines due to overhead aircrafts. They actually get a bunch of direct sun because the tree's are on the north side or south side of all my plants. This lets them be covered overhead but yet get the most out of the daylight sun east to west. I spent some time smoking and evaluating the situation ahead of time. To the best of my knowledge. If you look close at most of the pics I post you will see the plant is leaning forward just a little to get the full light. I'm very willing to take some advice on a better way next year. I know one thing for sure it's going to be 100% organic once I start back up in Jan. I spent $100 dollars just to feed all my girls this week. I know I'll be rewarded in the end but the tea's look great. Tuesday I'm taking my liberty haze down and putting my little clones on my deck to finish the last couple of weeks and flowering my BB gear.Peace!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2013)

They look fantastic, Im just trying to get a better idea of whats going on so I can learn something. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

Talked with the wife who's in conference with our agent, and we'd both forgot that the sellers are including a 1-year Home Warranty that will cover not only many of the small problems the house has that we were going to pay for and I was going to do the labor on, but it also covers the furnace if it fails. 
If it does go kaputski, the warranty will cover the parts & labor to fix it, or the entire replacement of the furnace if it's not repairable.

And the warranty can be extended indefinitely for $445 a year after the first year of coverage.
Huge relief!!
So she's signed the paperwork, and has already contacted our investment broker and told her to liquidate our holdings (will take 3 days to sell it off, and will net us about $42k) for down payments, closing costs, flooring, appliances, etc..
So as of now, we "own" the house (after escrow closes on September 9th)!
Saturday we go to a flooring company I visited a few hours ago so we can choose carpet and/or laminate flooring to be installed, and start packing stuff up here in the apartment.
We'll be moved in on September 16th, 2 days before I start back on chemo, and 8 days before my b-day.
 
Will be contacting my buddy to see about acquiring some more herb, 'cause it's going to be a doozy of a time for the next month.
But will be resting in our home soon enough.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Any clue what kind spider this is .....


we call them a garden spider my mom still has a scare from getting bit as a child


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;5cXGtneAmps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cXGtneAmps&amp;list=PL61D5333BC7E1374C[/video] SMOKE OUT and Drink up


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah.....pr*0*n, finally!

DNA Og x Skunk
View attachment 2778187

Querkle Rain
View attachment 2778193

Peace
FM


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Talked with the wife who's in conference with our agent, and we'd both forgot that the sellers are including a 1-year Home Warranty that will cover not only many of the small problems the house has that we were going to pay for and I was going to do the labor on, but it also covers the furnace if it fails.
> If it does go kaputski, the warranty will cover the parts labor to fix it, or the entire replacement of the furnace if it's not repairable.
> 
> And the warranty can be extended indefinitely for $445 a year after the first year of coverage.
> ...


that is so good doobie,and very happy the inspection man did his job,...I remember not long ago my heat exchanger went out,month after yr home Warranty.
house warming gift...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

That sucks about the furnace, gen!
Always seems to happen that way, too.
There's got to be some kinda hex attached to warranties, I swear.
Well, we're going to run the heck out of the furnace this winter, even if we have to open up windows around the house to keep it running.
If we're lucky, it'll break before spring time so we can get it replaced and have the A/C unit installed at the same time to get a $1200 discount for doing both at the same time.
And if not, we'll extend the warranty and keep running the furnace until it _*does*_ die.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah.....pr*0*n, finally!
> 
> DNA Og x Skunk
> View attachment 2778187
> ...


Good looking buds, F.M.I.L.Y.!
I hope my next batch turns out as nice!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Doob, I was just excited to post some damn pr*0*n finally! It seems when you take a break from growing that very first harvest when you start back up seems to take forever!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Seriously though... i Know what you mean. Seems like it takes 6 months.

Check this out... they found a new mammal species.

http://www.aljazeera.com/video/americas/2013/08/201381603148176643.html


[h=1]US scientists discover new mammal species[/h][h=2]Raccoon-like olinguito was discovered living in the threatened cloud forests of South America.[/h]
The long-tailed, orange-furred, big-eyed olinguito - said to resemble a cross between a house cat and a teddy bear - is the newest mammal and the first carnivore to be discovered in the Americas in 35 years.


Native to the high, misty cloud forests of Colombia and Ecuador, the olinguito is the smallest member of the raccoon family, according to Kristofer Helgen, a Smithsonian scientist who recognised it as a distinct species 10 years ago.

The "aha" moment occurred not in a South American forest but at Chicago's Field Museum, the creature's discoverer, Helgen said at a news briefing on Thursday.

"I pulled out a drawer ... and said 'Wow,'" Helgen recalled of his first view of a long-dead 20th century specimen, which had been identified as a related species, the olingo. "It was like nothing I'd ever seen before."

Helgen said the teeth and skull of the specimen were much different from those of an olingo, which is larger and has more prominent ears than the olinguito.

He said he could have published this finding in a scientific journal then, but in the interest of being thorough, he sought out colleagues to confirm the existence of the new species in its natural habitat.

*Carnivores*

Olinguitos are considered carnivores, even though they eat mostly fruit, Helgen said. These creatures have teeth that look fully capable of eating meat, he added.

They have thick, woolly fur that is brighter than that of the more drab-colored Olingos. Olinguitos are about .76 metres long and weigh about 900 grams. 

Males and females are about the same size, and females raise a single baby at a time, the scientists said.

Olinguitos are hard to spot in the cloud forests of the northern Andes, which are thickly wooded and often shrouded in fog or mist with elevations of 1,524 to 2,743 metres above sea level. 

Largely nocturnal, they spend most of their time in the forest canopy and are adept at jumping from tree to tree.

Helgen and his team closely observed the animal's habits and environment. 

Andean cloud forests are considered unique ecosystems because of the variety of species they support, but they are being deforested to make way for agriculture, urbanisation and the illegal drug trade.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks Doob, I was just excited to post some damn pr*0*n finally! It seems when you take a break from growing that very first harvest when you start back up seems to take forever!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM


you could not be more right, and i hope that smokes as good as it looks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

oh yea guys big deal for me i have not had a cig in three days. i stoped for five years and started back a year and a half ago been sayng im going to quit for a while had to nut up and do it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

Right on, Dr.!
One of the hardest addictions we can fight, them cigs.
We're pulling for ya, and if you did it once, you can do it again.

Toking more of the herb sure helped me when I quit tobacco, too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

no herb  but after this long I have it whooped again


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, it'll be nice to watch your new grow space fill up knowing that relief is on the way.


(and I'm digging you guys' vertical stuff)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

yea I have 50 sq ft of wire up its going to be as full as an Alabama tick in there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

training as we speak


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

Dang.
50-sq ft.
I'm going to be weighing all my options after we move into the house and I'm building my grow rooms.
I can only grow 6 flowering plants at a time, so might be going vertical after my current grow is finished, as it'll be too late to train them properly by the time we're settled in and I'm ready to build.
Thankfully I'll have you & whodat & jig & DST to steal good ideas from when the time comes.



*edit: I'm bushed, so gonna get some grub in me and rack the sack. Ya'll have a good night out there!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

cem #4 out doors 2 weeks ago now top center in side


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning from a brain frazzled DST......will be gald when this week is OVER! 

Jig, I watched something on TV about the new discovery. From what I remember they actually found it in some museum somewhere and the discovery was based on it being labeled incorrectly!!!! that really made me smile, perhaps the scientist was a distant relative of Don Gin and T who is forever labelling things incorrectly


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey, hey, hey!
The Doob here, or His Doobness, or, uh, El Dooberino (if you're not into the whole brevity thing), from Club 600 over on rollitup.org, man.
Just a quick vid of my little herb garden.
I've got six Black Dynamite girls going on, a Platinum Bubba x OG Kush, a few Casey Jones girls, and a re-veg of a tasty Extrema girl (the funky looking chick you see briefly in my cinematographic meanderings that really tied the room together, man).
Five more days until I flip the photoperiod to 12/12, because, you know, this aggression will not stand, man.
You know?
The groovy tune was done by my band: 600, and is called "We Need Bush".
While I do roll J's on Shabbos, I, like, totally respect other's who choose not to roll on Shabbos, man, 'cause, like, we all have our own trips in life, so, it's cool as a Black Russian, you know?

(**quoted from my new youtube channel that will here to for and hence forth house my cannabis vids*)

[video=youtube_share;KcSyGduJYP4]http://youtu.be/KcSyGduJYP4[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2013)

How boring they didn't discover the thing in the wild. Still amazing there are mammals we don't know about out there.



Jeffery678 said:


> Life is good my friend. I was simply putting some numbers out there.


Nothing like dragging out my words from 2009. Real funny to think me and Don got off on the wrong foot. We just don't communicate very effectively with each other mate.

DrD81... man you have been busy. That looks like a lot of work. And a job well done.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

They reckon that most species that humans will discover now will be in museum archives, how boring....so even science labels things wrong!

oh, and the main reason they can discover them is because of advances in DNA, and being able to extract that from the dead mammals that are stored.....eeeck!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

> DrD81... man you have been busy. That looks like a lot of work. And a job well done.


it is not to bad when you love what you are doing. it wouldn't have been as much as it was but I had to build it in panels to be able to break it down and move it. doobie glad to hear about the house sound like a good deal man. i like video update will have to work up something for yall watch.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> They look fantastic, Im just trying to get a better idea of whats going on so I can learn something. Thanks for the info!


The main reason that group looks so could is it's also on the edge of my leach field. So instead of worm piss they get well I'm not going there it's a little early. I don't think it really reaches that far but the sand build up makes for great drainage and the plants get a full dose of morning , afternoon, evening sun just not straight. I always try to find spots with spurts of a couple hours of sun thru out the day and they seem to do better than ones with 4-5 hours straight. I a perfect world full sun would be awsome but I cant. This way they get the dew burned away, still get the hot noon sun and the mellow even sun. Just my little method to dealing with overhead trees.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2013)

well happy friday to all. i ordered my seeds from breeder boutique. i got dippy ellsy, smelly cherry, qrazy quake(love this), bx2 dog, and wanted deep blue, but they where out. then got a email today, that they shipped out my order in less then 24 hrs!!!!!! and gave me some deep blue seeds for free. just awesome customer service, as always. will be getting more seeds latter this year. from the best place to get seeds.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 16, 2013)

okay some plants i did from clone, and some are seeds. breeders boutique gear are, smelly cherry, bx1 dog, blue pit, cheese pie, qrazy qauke, casy jones, and larry og x ? from the fairy. some bay clones, cherry pie, taho og kush.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2013)

DST said:


> They reckon that most species that humans will discover now will be in museum archives, how boring....so even science labels things wrong!
> 
> oh, and the main reason they can discover them is because of advances in DNA, and being able to extract that from the dead mammals that are stored.....eeeck!


Just wait until someone goes out messin' with Sasquatch one too many times and they have to shoot one.
Going to be a lot of anthropologists with crypto-egg on their faces.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2778771View attachment 2778774okay some plants i did from clone, and some are seeds. breeders boutique gear are, smelly cherry, bx1 dog, blue pit, cheese pie, qrazy qauke, casy jones, and larry og x ? from the fairy. some bay clones, cherry pie, taho og kush.


Nice trees may bru!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's one for F.M.I.L.Y. -

*http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/kiss-brings-pro-football-back-los-angeles-arena-123816031.html*








-By Jay Busbee

So here's an unusual little story: KISS, the multimedia corporate product-spewing behemoth that used to be a rock band, has gone and bought its very own professional football team. In Los Angeles, no less. Sure, it's in the Arena League, but Angelenos can't be choosers these days.
All right, let's get all the jokes out of the way at once. Deep breath:
The team, set to start play next March in (not Detroit Rock City) Los Angeles, will run a nontraditional offense: not the pistol, not the shotgun, the Love Gun. Players will be encouraged to rock and roll all night and party ev-uh-ree day. Following every touchdown, the team will go for a deuce. They'll keep the visitors' locker room hotter than hell. Team physician? Why, Dr. Love, of course.
The team will be dubbed  no, this is not part of the joke  the L.A. KISS. And their helmet designs are going to be amazing (and, no doubt, for sale everywhere at a reasonable price). As incentive, the band will play a private concert for season-ticket holders.
"As a fast-paced, high-action band, this partnership with the AFL was an obvious fit for us," Gene Simmons said in a statement. "With Arena Football, you are much closer to the action - sitting in the front row is like putting a folding chair on the hash mark of an NFL game  and its one of the only sports where you can experience this level of intensity. Attending an LA KISS game in 2014 will be similar to a live KISS show, with thrilling, heart-pounding action."
"The whole idea of an alternative to what has perhaps become a corporate sport is very intriguing, and resonates with us," Paul Stanley added. "We've always tried to be a band that relates to everybody, and the AFL is built on that whole premise."
Want in? There's already a website: LA Kiss Football. Get in early! And our pals over at For The Win have already mocked up some uniforms, which are an absolute delight. See 'em here.
So, yeah, if we were going to make a list of bands that would purchase a football team, KISS would be at positions one through five. Question for you, then: who's the next musician to buy a pro team? Snoop Lion? Kid Rock? The Bieb? The floor is yours.
----------


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess it is a way to bring in fans, but encouraging the athletes to party every night is going to leave them 10 steps behind everyone lol Im predicting many losses on their record.



edit: That shit looks awesome.
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.D81 again.





*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I guess it is a way to bring in fans, but encouraging the athletes to party every night is going to leave them 10 steps behind everyone lol Im predicting many losses on their record.



If they get 10 steps behind for partying too much, they can always enter into a 12-step program to help them catch up.


[video=youtube_share;Frd53vbCHLg]http://youtu.be/Frd53vbCHLg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2013)

If I were the richest person on earth I know what I would do. Hire someone to follow me around wearing a mini drum set. Whenever I cracked a stupid joke there would be a life, perfectly timed rimshot. Thanks for the idea Doobie. I finally have a compelling reason to go out there and earn some dough.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2013)

Or get a keychain fob with sound fx on four buttons:

-button #1 would be the rim shot
-button #2 would be an audience laughing
-button #3 would be an audience groaning
-button #4 would be crickets chirping


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

You need to make that!







Blue pit.






Spacebubble.






MVK







And a happy family.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2013)

Or a five button keycain fob where button #5 is the Price is Right "loser" tuba with horns

[video=youtube_share;1ytCEuuW2_A]http://youtu.be/1ytCEuuW2_A[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;CREcxhH9cs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CREcxhH9cs8[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


Damn bro. Even though I love you... I kinda hate you right now.  I wants me some of that right there.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Its a love hate relationship.  I wish I could share some with you  I think you would like it.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, I think it's a safe bet I'd like it. hahaha. With my tolerance right now, I'd probably just go to sleep. Enjoy it for the rest of us. Hope you (and everyone else) are having a great weekend.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

so this is what you lot get up to when I am in ma scratcher.......


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Quick everyone hide the pr0n!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2013)

Uh oh, uncle DST is here.

I'm really pumped... someone contacted me about trying out their LED panel, and keeping a journal on it. Looks a cool product too. It's a good thing my mailing address is not where I live.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 16, 2013)

Now that is a win-win Jig. Congrats. More fun. :0)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

Waxy pr*0*n
View attachment 2779552

@ Doob, that is awesome, LA KISS! I will have to go to their games since I am close to LA. 

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;N5bLSuZRZG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5bLSuZRZG0[/video]some funny shit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope he was kidding about being offended by the guy's answer.
If not, I've lost all respect for him.
Well... correction: I would've had to have had respect for him to begin with to be able to lose any.

He's just a less than mediocre comedian-turned less than successful talk show host-turned host to a lame game show.
I've found many people who are against cannabis are the ones who've "tried it" and just plain couldn't handle their shit.
Or they hung around dudes back in the day who couldn't handle their shit while toking and have an ill-informed view of the goodness that is ganja.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning 6ers.....first game of the English Football League (Premier today). Meeting up with some friends to watch the game early afternoon in the pub. Looks like it could get messy! Wife thinks I should get drunk...but not legless, hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

Sweet baby jesus I thought it would never come, i hate summer when there's nothing closed season to watch. i wish i was, might try n fit a pint in but i got lists coming out my arse of stuff needs doing before we fly to tuinisa, the stickers never got here in time so i'll be repping in the T, and Badge


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2013)

Few days drying with initial trim. Not bad for a little 2 gallon plant, 7 more to go! I'm chopping one a day, helps spread out the drying and trimming cuz I'm not good for putting in long sessions


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2013)

oooops, the stickers are still sitting here mate, sorry, lol.....and lol at the avatar.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sweet baby jesus I thought it would never come, i hate summer when there's nothing closed season to watch. i wish i was, might try n fit a pint in but i got lists coming out my arse of stuff needs doing before we fly to tuinisa, the stickers never got here in time so i'll be repping in the T, and Badge


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2013)

Pics and tunes fae the stank room.....
[youtube]yedD4JsZyT0[/youtube]

Dog














































cheese surprise - kind of neglected these and didn't have much room for em





and a cheese surprise I have outdoors, probably get about an 1/8th of it, lol....











Left to right>pressed 70mu, unpressed 70mu, Erl mix.





















Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

3 cheers for football and weed. 

Oh... and steve harvey. I used to listen to him in the mornings when I lived in LA. Not sure I ever had respect for him, but definitely lost it all one morning he flipped out on his staff. Talking crazy shit about how they all owed him their lives. How he made them all and they were nothing without him. It doesn't sound as nasty typing it as it was to listen to, but it was really really bad. Like, never forgive you type of stuff. I can never look at him the same after hearing what he's really about. Blow hard dick head fuck face.  with a stupid fucking mustache.

Fuck you steve harvey.

I'm grumpy when I'm tired lol. Baby watch this morning, or whatever you call 3:30am.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

lmao steve harvy is a fuking tool. I think wed all be a bit surprised if we knew how a good bit of famous people act off the record... But being famous would drive just about anyone mad.




Happy weekend 600  I think I'll light up the grill and crack open a few cold ones later today. The mornings and evening around here have been amazing lately. Last night I laid out outside puffin a big fat sb joint swaying in the breeze.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lmao steve harvy is a fuking tool. I think wed all be a bit surprised if we knew how a good bit of famous people act off the record... But being famous would drive just about anyone mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we all come over? Have a good one whodat!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

Road Trip!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

Of course!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Of course!


Don't threaten me with a good time!


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2013)

fire up "the mystery machine",and pic me up....


----------



## cannabiscult (Aug 17, 2013)

got an update on the sugartown express for GGG if yall are interested, testing another of their strain soon too, which one tba....hoping its the purple alien og x og


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 17, 2013)

Supchaka - Looking damn good. 

D - Beautiful as always. Looks like rock hard buds galore.

Jig - Your a good man. I used to think 3:30 am was a myth.

Heres a pic of the greenhouse. 



This is the Banana Wonder, the plant on the right has been flowering for awhile and should be ready soon. I dont put 2 plants in a spot, but 5hese were gifted to me. I will flush the bucket before harvest of the early one, and resume nutes after.



The J Wonder is really close to the J1 mom. Plant on the left is dead on, but the plant on the right has a different smell. Up close is the plant on the right.



This is a Banana Wonder that has the potential to be MVP this run. Hasnt been flowering long and the buds are growing quickly.


Raspberry Cough, not impressing me.



Blue Dream clone thats taking its sweet ass time.



SFV OG.....im not believing it really is. Has no smell.


White Widow clone, and im very happy with it. Great smell, good bud develpment/spacing, and it should be an easy trim.



And these are the vegging plants. Views are from both sides. Dogs are in the front of the 2nd pic. I have 5, and I think one of the regs is a male. Will mos def be harvesting the pollen.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 17, 2013)

And of course after 30 mins making that post the pics are sideways.....comedy.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

I laughed,,, looking danky bro!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2013)

Morning(?) guys!
I slept in until 10-am.

Stayed up until almost 4-am watching The Big Lebowski on Netflix.


The wife was talking with her parents this morning and she said her dad is hinting at wanting to buy us a new furnace and central A/C for a housewarming gift.

Which is awesome, but he also wants to check out our current furnace before he does when her parents come down from Alaska to visit us and to visit her Aunt out in Bend, OR, and to check on some property they own out in East Oregon (they have a big chunk out there that needs tree removal periodically to reduce risk of fires, so they sell it off to a lumber company, but he likes to make sure they don't take the wrong trees).
So anyways, with him coming down to visit in October, my girls will be at the end of flowering, and I'll also have new stuff vegged up and ready to keep the flowering action going perpetual.
But her parents are straight-laced and anti-cannabis and would freak if they knew I was growing, so it has to be camouflaged.
In our own home.

sigh...
And I was (am) going to build my permanent grow space in the garage, but that's going to have to wait until after they've come down in October, because I "can't" just have a grow space setup with no way of hiding it until they've come & gone.
So I'll be buying a grow tent when me move, and will put it in the smallest bedroom along with some empty boxes around it to kind of hide it a bit, and we'll shine them away from the room by telling them it's where we store stuff until it's unpacked.
After they're gone back to Alaska I can make the permanent grow rooms, but until then, it'll have to be in a grow tent for flowering, and I'll use the room's closet for the vegging area. 
Sigh.
The flip side of the coin will be when my dad comes down to visit and check out the house in the yet-to-be-determined future, he'll want to check out my grow op.

His brother (RIP) grew herb since about 1969, so it's no big thing for my dad, but the wife's parents are 180-degrees opposite when it comes to cannabis.
Their son, my bro-in-law, tokes the ganja back in Alaska, and they hate the fact that he does.
And the wife just doesn't want to have to deal with them knowing I toke, AND grow.

So anyways, in the short run it means one less construction project for me to worry about, but I was looking forward to building my dream room in the garage this year. 
But that'll have to wait until the beginning of 2014.
So now I have to look into getting a 4x4 grow tent, a carbon scrubber, and ona gel.
Yay!(?)
Either way, it's all good.

Well off to the flooring company's showroom this morning to look as samples and put an order in to have it done after I've removed the wall between kitchen & living room.
I wish her folks were openminded like my dad.
He will probably ask to see my setup and will be genuinely interested in my handiwork, where as her folks would almost dis-own her if they knew.
Sigh.
Ah, well: whatcha gonna do, eh?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 17, 2013)

Whodat I feel you on the mornings and evening breezes. For some odd reason my yard smells like a skunk made a home.

This is a Dog. I'm making room to flower my bb gear and figured this lone wolf won't fit so I'm putting it outside to flower.

Here's one of my liberty haze buds that went 66 days.

I can bring something for the mystery bus ride, family approved.lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2013)

any 600 members in attendance?




Seattle's Hempfest is a three-day marijuana party that has taken on a new goal since Washington and Colorado voters approved pot use last fall: Legal for all.






SEATTLE  Thousands streamed into a Seattle waterfront park Friday for the opening of a three-day marijuana festival  an event that is part party, part protest and part victory celebration after the legalization of pot in Washington and Colorado last fall.

Seattle's Hempfest draws high attendance

Seattle's Hempfest draws high attendance 
22 hr ago 1:04 Views: 88 AP Online Video 
"This is going to be the biggest year for Hempfest," said Jack Beattie, an 18-year-old Seattle University student, as he shared a joint with two friends. "In past years, people were a little bit sketched out about smoking in public. Now, there's going to be a lot more."

The free, annual event was expected to draw as many as 85,000 people per day. On Friday, many strolled by vendor stands, joints in hand as they checked out colorful glass pipes, tie-dyed clothing, bags of "ideal cultivation soil," and hemp wares, including purses and necklaces.

Related: Cops dealing Doritos at post-legalization Hempfest

Others sprawled on the grass in the steamy sunshine, listening to bands and speeches, or lit bongs on the beach and watched ferries cross Elliott Bay.

Hempfest is in its 22nd year of advocating for the legalization of marijuana, and this is the first time it's been held since last fall, when Washington's voters approved Initiative 502 and Colorado's passed Amendment 64, legalizing the possession of up to an ounce of pot by adults over 21. Both states are developing systems of state-licensed growers and processors, along with stores where taxed, regulated weed will be sold.


Thousands packed the Seattle waterfront park for the opening of a three-day marijuana festival.AP Photo: Elaine Thompson

A group of teenaged boys look over a display of glass pipes at the first day of Hempfest, Friday, Aug. 16, 2013, in Seattle.

Vivian McPeak, Hempfest's executive director, said this year's event was dedicated to reforming federal marijuana laws  specifically, the removal of marijuana as a Schedule 1 drug, meaning a drug that has no medical benefit and a high likelihood of abuse. He asked festival-goers to make a voluntary $10 contribution to help offset the rally's $800,000 cost.

"When we started Hempfest in 1991, many people thought we were jousting in the wind," McPeak said. "What we've seen with the historic passage of I-502 and measure 62 in Colorado is that change is definitely in the wind."

Related: Man loses job after police spot tweet seeking pot

That was a sentiment shared by 21-year-old Giovanni Pelligrino and three friends as they sat on a driftwood log getting stoned.

"This year, it's not really for us anymore," he said. "It's for everyone else, all the other states."

"As long as it's illegal federally it's not really legal anywhere," added one of his companions, Dean Bakeberg, also 21.

Related: NJ Gov. Christie to sign law easing pot use for sick kids

Technically, public use of marijuana remains illegal under Washington's new law, punishable by a $103 ticket. But Seattle police have only been giving people warnings since the law passed, and they had no plans to write anyone up at Hempfest.

In fact, the cops planned to hand out Doritos on Saturday morning, said Sgt. Sean Whitcomb. In what they were calling "Operation Orange Fingers," officers had about 1,000 bags of the nacho-cheese-flavored chips  which they affixed with labels reminding people of some of the nuances of Washington's legal pot law.

Though it's a huge party, Hempfest remains an important political event for many attendees, including Carole Defillo, of Monroe, and her son Collin Berry, 29, who said medical marijuana  in the form of a cannabis oil capsule twice a day  has made a world of difference for him since ulcerative colitis forced doctors to remove his large intestine in 2008. Since he started using the oil, he said, he has stopped taking any other painkillers and finds it much easier to walk around.

"It's always good to have a good time, but there's people who are sick and who need it as medicine," said Berry, lifting his shirt to reveal a gnarly scar on his abdomen. "That's why I come to Hempfest. I don't have a lot of money to donate, but I can bring my presence."



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

I wish...I think it would be a blast! Now that the cannabis cup is off the list Id like to hit up the infamous "seattle hempfest" where cops hand out doritos and let peeps smoke dank in peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey NFL fans of the 600, I know your out there. Heres a spot for us "fanatics" to talks das shits amongst one another without disturbing the pr0n priorities of das 600.

Cheers and good luck.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/708309-club-600-nfl-2013-a.html#post9488999



Coulda fooled me.
[video=youtube;5t99bpilCKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 17, 2013)

hey jimmer whats the liberty haze like? I have one thats about 2 weeks from chop.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

Love your sig James. I guess your best bet is to just go at your own pace.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 17, 2013)

New toy decided to take hunting back up and my bow was older so went and got something newer planning trip back up to eastern Oregon for elk this time next year


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 18, 2013)

I feel like I was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 18, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hey jimmer whats the liberty haze like? I have one thats about 2 weeks from chop.


Well I loved it and so did the 100 other people at the festy I was at. Honestly though it does have that you want to share vibe. It could be the taste and smell is very fruity.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, $5800 later, we have ordered laminate flooring ("Hickory Toast"),





carpeting (has a "Gold" rating for stains & wear), 






and a matched pair of front-loading clothes washer & dryer





.
I meet with the flooring guy on Tuesday morning at the house so he can measure the floor areas.
More packing & cleaning today & tomorrow, dentist appointment on Thursday to get my crown installed (the first fitting didn't work out as there was a gap at the ridge near the gum line and the crown had to be sent back to be re-done) and get three fillings done on my upper front teeth.
Then more packing & cleaning at the apartment.
Followed by more packing & cleaning.
Then on the 7th of September I remove the wall mentioned previously, and two days later show up to take delivery of the washer & dryer and install them while the carpeting & flooring is installed by the crew.
Then more packing & cleaning until the 16th when we hire a few guys from a labor pool to load the stuff into a u-haul and unload it into the house.
And move in on Sept 18.
Then the small hand full of minor repairs after we're moved in.
So moving along on schedule so far.
Have a good Sunday!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

So you are for sure getting this place then? I've kinda lost track.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2013)

I believe so mr j. 
I know it's the weekend when it's slow as molasses in here.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 18, 2013)

It is good that you are mentally mapping out the plan.

It will continue to change, and will continue to be just as necessary.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2013)

[video]http://www.washingtontimes.com/video/national-news/seattles-hempfest-draws-high-attendence/?autoplay=false#ooid=l4YXJ2ZDraLX8JdD5T-FFPf_7RwQb-sY[/video]


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 18, 2013)

We bought a pair of front load washer and dryer. Its been a few months and wish we had bought the good ole top loaders. Could have got a pair of top loaders for $800 out the door. The front loaders ran a little over $2000. The new ones dont wash the grit out of my jeans and shirts as well. You have to use high efficiency detergent, so we cant use our home made stuff....more money. The washer needs to he emptied once a month for a family of 4. They really do need to have the $200 a piece stands too, as its a back pain to crouch down, and do it repeatedly on laundry day. Just some food for thought.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So you are for sure getting this place then? I've kinda lost track.


Yeppers. 
Signed the papers Friday.




Javadog said:


> It is good that you are mentally mapping out the plan.
> 
> It will continue to change, and will continue to be just as necessary.
> 
> ...


Not just a mental list, but a written list, and a list that will remain fluid until all tasks are completed.




strictly seedleSs said:


> We bought a pair of front load washer and dryer. Its been a few months and wish we had bought the good ole top loaders. Could have got a pair of top loaders for $800 out the door. The front loaders ran a little over $2000. The new ones dont wash the grit out of my jeans and shirts as well. You have to use high efficiency detergent, so we cant use our home made stuff....more money. The washer needs to he emptied once a month for a family of 4. They really do need to have the $200 a piece stands too, as its a back pain to crouch down, and do it repeatedly on laundry day. Just some food for thought.


The wife is 4'11", so stands aren't needed.
And we bought front loaders for that reason as well: with a high-capacity top-loader washer her arms aren't long enough to reach to the bottom to grab small things that may end up there.
We have no kids, so laundry day isn't a huge event like it is for a family of 4+ people.
We think things through long before we put money down towards any purchase.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> [video]http://www.washingtontimes.com/video/national-news/seattles-hempfest-draws-high-attendence/?autoplay=false#ooid=l4YXJ2ZDraLX8JdD5T-FFPf_7RwQb-sY[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


I like the title of the article:

*"Seattle's Hempfest Draws High Attendence"*


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2013)

when you notice the $ amount you will see that this article is 420 compliant




Ohio man finds 285 pounds of pot delivered in new gun safe

Published August 18, 2013/ 
FoxNews.com




Call it the mystery of the pot-stuffed gun safe.

Nearly two months after an Ohio man opened his Mexican-made, mail-order gun safe to discover about 300 pounds of pot crammed inside, investigators are still stumped over the drugs origins, as well as the fate of the still-missing U.S. citizen who trucked the product across the border.

WDTN 2 in Ohio reports a Shelby County resident phoned police June 19 to say hed discovered what turned out to be 285 pounds of shrink-wrapped cannabis -- 10 bales of it -- enclosed within a $1,700 mail-order gun safe hed bought online.

The unnamed resident had reportedly hoped to house his collection of firearms, including 24 long rifles and 12 shotguns within the 1,000-pound, 6-foot-tall safe. Authorities believe he is not involved in the smuggling plot.




Ive been in law enforcement for 47 years and Ive never seen anything like this.

- Shelby County Sheriff John Lenhart


Ive been in law enforcement for 47 years and Ive never seen anything like this, Shelby County Sheriff John Lenhart told ABC News. 

Its quite effective if you think about it: wrapped airtight to withstand high temperatures. Drug-sniffing dogs probably couldnt smell it.

The vault was reportedly manufactured by Champion Safe Co. of Nogales, Mexico, and then trucked across the border to local merchant Sportsmans Den. Upon receipt, Sportsmans Den shipped the safe to the soon-to-be shocked buyer.

Lenhart reportedly said the Conway, Inc. truck driver who ferried the drug-stuffed vault across the border is now missing  and investigators have no leads on either his whereabouts or from where the drugs originated.

Not only are we looking for him, Lenhart told ABC News, but the bad guys are, too.

WDTN 2 reports that the 285 pounds of pot has an estimated street value of $420,000. Neither Champion Safe, Co., nor Conway Inc., would return calls ABC News made for comment.


it means that someone received an empty safe....which would have been my luck.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Aug 18, 2013)

thats a big fuck[video=youtube_share;QCj0meJ1Uiw]http://youtu.be/QCj0meJ1Uiw[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2013)

doobie

Have you considered an outdoor storage unit to house your garden while the in-laws are in town?
It can house your lawnmower and other yard supplies too.


cof


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 18, 2013)

Whatever cartel Mexican that lost that safe probably also lost his life...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Whatever cartel Mexican that lost that safe probably also lost his life...


and that is why the feds are unable to locate him.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2013)

Had to catch up on my 600 posts!

Austria for Christmas! I have a friend who went a few years ago and his pictures were amazing! They really deck the place out to celebrate. 

NL sounds like a great place to raise children!

Congrats on the new house! Don't wait for the furnace to break - it could release CO. Make sure you get a CO monitor.

Our house was custom built for a Dr. who was five foot four inches. All of the light switches, counters and cupboards are lower than standard. My wife loves it 

Worked on the greenhouse some more. It is attached to the east wall now and I removed the A brace. Gave it a test wiggle and it was still too flexible. Added some bracing and it stiffened right up 

Transplanted all of the one gallon plants outside. They are little bonsai bushes with tiny flowers!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> doobie
> 
> Have you considered an outdoor storage unit to house your garden while the in-laws are in town?
> It can house your lawnmower and other yard supplies too.
> ...


Thought about it, but our budget for moving in is going to be too tight.
There's a much bigger probability of the father-in-law wanting to check out the inside of a storage unit than of him wanting to check out the insides of a small inside room where we store boxes.
The last house we bought, they just peaked into the rooms, but they were all over the outside in the yard.
I'll be able to hide the grow tent in the corner of the 3rd bedroom, and I'll do it so you'd have to walk up to it and move things to know it's a grow tent behind the boxes.
And it'll only have to be hidden for that 60-seconds, because they never bother to re-check a room.
But I know he'd want to check out a storage shed to see how well it was made, etc. 
Really sucks to have to hide things, but her folks are absolutely anti-cannabis.
I told the wife that I'm going to re-enact the scene from "The Big Lebowski" where he's on Mr. Lebowski's chair and The Dude asks, "Mind if I light up a J?".
When my dad visits, I'm going to pull out a fatty, stick it between my lips and say, "Mind if I light up a J?".
Her parents would pretty much dis-own her if I did that (literally).
My dad will probably chuckle and say, "It's your home, do what you want."
Her parents would freak out if I pulled that stunt.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 18, 2013)

Just bought bunch of black party tubs. Around 25 or 30 gallons, the kind you put ice in and add cans/bottles. Should make a good final home before the ladies go outside in 2 months. They have nylon rope handles so they shouldnt be to hard to move. Payed $6 a piece, and grabbed 18 of them. I will cut the bottoms off and stick them in the greenhouse when its ready for the next run.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2013)

The ropes on my plastic tubs disintegrated from being in the sun. I am still using one of those tubs for my worm farm. Can't wait to get the greenhouse done so I can build a big worm farm and compost system.

GH Earlier today:





GH Now:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 18, 2013)

Isn't the reservoir a little excessive?


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szYU_nQnGfE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hmmmm maybe on the down time I should redo my room I like the openness


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szYU_nQnGfE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Hmmmm maybe on the down time I should redo my room I like the openness


let me help
[video=youtube_share;szYU_nQnGfE]http://youtu.be/szYU_nQnGfE[/video]


cof


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2013)

i have order more pips to get my free black widow and give me a little more time with the clones to get rooted and passed on... been to see my m8s p killer the first cuts i gave out before i got the blueberrys and they are perfect no mites or fuck all...... so i think its been down to them blues but my own fault for taking them.... so my pips are 4 white widow x big bud fem, 5 mama mia fem (i got them as im getting 2 white widow fem free) a free fem jack herer and free punky lion fem and they gona treat me for the mistake of the last order all this for £39


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

GH looking good Mo, did you get a weather advisory about serve rain/wind storms? I got it during the football game.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;F1Dm9zRogpE]http://youtu.be/F1Dm9zRogpE[/video]

I rarely go to movies these days, and just wait for stuff to come out through netflix.
But I WILL be seeing this in the theater.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;F1Dm9zRogpE]http://youtu.be/F1Dm9zRogpE[/video]
> 
> I rarely go to movies these days, and just wait for stuff to come out through netflix.
> But I WILL be seeing this in the theater.


I was surprised that I liked the first one as much as I did.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;F1Dm9zRogpE]http://youtu.be/F1Dm9zRogpE[/video]
> 
> I rarely go to movies these days, and just wait for stuff to come out through netflix.
> But I WILL be seeing this in the theater.


i havent posted on this thread but i gotta say that was the most graphic trailer i have ever seen. 
i was looking under the "whats new" tab and saw you posted "i rarely go to the movies.....but i will be seeing this". it aroused my interest. this movie is gonna be awesome, even better when stoned. cool trailer, havent seen this version yet, thanks bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

No worries, TL


And, I'm with you, hornedfrog: I didn't even see "Pitch Black", the first one, until I'd bought the DVD to "The Chronicles of Riddick". 
And I ended up buying the dvd for "Pitch Black" afterwards.
This means there will still be one more in the series when he takes on the Underverse.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

I was at the movies last night, went to see Elysium. Was ok I guess. Fairly mindless stuff.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

DST said:


> I was at the movies last night, went to see Elysium. Was ok I guess. Fairly mindless stuff.


I was hoping it was going to be really good but like you said it was just ok. 

Peace
FM


----------



## james2500 (Aug 19, 2013)

Def a fan of the Riddick, he's so right for that role. oh my i just realized I'm thoroughly baked.....took an early cut of a Green Poison by Sweet Seds.....ummmmmm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2013)

BREAKFAST for StOnErz !  everyones invited to my house for breakfast for some of the fruity stuff!!!!
View attachment 2782684


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeh, I was shocked when my wife actually wanted to go and see it so was like, "sure thing, lets do it!" SciFi is not really her thing at all but it's from the same dudes that done District 9 and I think they are Saffers. Actually the Kruger (we laughed at the name reference) character was problably one of the best bits in the film. And as far as that Riddick thing is concerned, if you go and see Elysium they have a clip for Riddick at the start which is basically the whole film, lol. He climbs out a hole, some dudes come to kill him, he kicks arse, then gets caught, summmon some nasty ass creatures in and then it's on, so yeh...that's about it...hehe.


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I was hoping it was going to be really good but like you said it was just ok.
> 
> Peace
> FM





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BREAKFAST for StOnErz !  everyones invited to my house for breakfast for some of the fruity stuff!!!!
> View attachment 2782684


ahahahaha, brilliant Ambs!!!! Have a Fruity Day girl!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

God thanks for the spoiler alert D! hehe. Im also a fan of the riddick series/pitch black 




Hey that vert grow is nice... Jolted a feeling of desire to move to a med state and step it up again with all Iv learned. Nice and clean but he really needs to get that heat in check especially since hes running hydro/RDWC... And having the chiller in the grow room??? Hes complaining about heat in the grow and how the chiller produces a good bit of heat lol get it out the grow room ffs, thats what hoses are for ya know. 



Howdy 6...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, that's the way of ALL movies.
Insert Character "A", "B" and "C", add Conflict "D", multiply by Conversation "E", divide by Plot Twist "F", resolve with Solution "G", cue explosions and dramatic music as needed, roll credits.
Since I spoiled every movie ever made or will be made, might as well never see another one, no?

But it's the dialogue in between face bashings & eviscerations that makes it shine or fizzle, and the Riddick series does an okay job on the witty banter as people are killed off one by one.
At least the Riddick series has a high concept for the overall plot, once they get away from the "Pitch Black" monster mayhem (which was pretty well done action/suspense thriller stuff), but I was hoping that the latest installment in the series would see Riddick fighting his way through the Underverse to avenge the annihilation of his people, but I guess they want to milk out one more mindless action film out of it. 
As for Elysium, it seems to have a super weak plot (I'm a sci-fi buff, and the plot is a yawner), and I'm not a fan of Matt Damon, so won't even waste a minute on it when it comes out on netflix.
I was hoping for a follow up movie to District 9, though. That was a well done movie with a poignant plot line, and (IMO) was a decent sci-fi flick.
Seems lately that the film studios can't pump out enough lame sequels/prequels of the crap movies, but the good ones rarely see the sequel that was hinted/promised at the end of it.
Funny that they have enough money to lavish on stupid re-makes of old movies that don't need a remake, but pass on good original ideas.
Well, not funny.
Just sad.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2013)

Watched Oblivion the other night and I was happily surprised. Saw Jack Reacher on the plane and it was pretty good too.

Here is the best movie ever:

[video=youtube;rbhrz1-4hN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbhrz1-4hN4[/video]



Catch Phrase!

Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Hahahaha that is hilarious because its sooo true.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok I started a new thread, don't leave me hang in there!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/709084-supchakas-1600-watts-love.html


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZTWsfPHcVHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTWsfPHcVHg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh man I hit pay dirt lol I love getting baked and watching this kind of stuff.

[video=youtube;9EZyFzkUC4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZyFzkUC4c[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Aug 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;ZTWsfPHcVHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTWsfPHcVHg[/video]


This one gave me an Astro-Boner

:0)

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning Space Droogies. What the razoodots is going on this fine morning?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning to thee, Meister D




Dian3men said:


> This thread is for lovers of peace and weed, so no fighting please, unless it's organised, in a ring, and you have a ref!!!


We're just snacking on spam for now /\/\/\


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2013)

Supchaka has a new journal going:

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/709084-supchakas-1600-watts-love.html*


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

not bad spam all being considered


DoobieBrother said:


> Morning to thee, Meister D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey crew. Had a crazy ass storm here today/ yesterday, whatever. Time doesn't mean a whole lot to me anymore. There is before and now lol. Anyways, about 6 am I wake to thunder. Not a common occurrence in southern california. Crazy really how infrequent we get lightning and thunder here. I would guess less than once a year over my life. So it's a big deal when we get it. It was really loud and close. Baby didn't even wake up... really surprising that. About 5 minutes after the thunder started the heavens opened up and the rain was intense for about 30 minutes. Tropical downpour intense. All my power tools were outside and my building still doesn't have a roof, so it was as if someone turned on a faucet in the attic. Was pretty tough to watch water stream down the studs behind the drywall.  I'm not sure how much of it is ruined (insulation and drywall), am drying things out still. Was nice I wasn't hit by lightning as I collected my tools though.

Oh, and then later the power went out for a couple hours. We panicked and bought a generator. Didn't want all baby's milk going bad. I got a 4000 watt peak job from Harbor Freight for $284 including tax. 212 cc engine.  It's fun to buy grown up toys. I've never even seen a generator in use before. Should be fun to fire up the first time.

Also, I heard from the LED guy... I guess it's a go. Couple of weeks and he'll ship the panels out to me. Honestly can't wait. I think I'll run hydro so it won't be such a fail.

Doobie. That's such great news about the house. I'll be really thrilled for you when they hand you the keys, you seem to have odd luck with housing. It's so cool that so many peoples dreams came true this week. I brought home my baby, doob signed the house papers, a friend of mine moved to San diego for university, and my parolee buddy moved into an apartment. Finally off the streets. Woot. Things are good.

And I love our front load stackable washer/dryer from LG.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2013)

Glad you didn't get zapped!
With your long hair that would make for one heck of a fro 
And glad little Miss Jig is doing well.
If she can sleep through a major thunderstorm, she's doing plenty good.

Too bad her dad can't get as much sleep, but that's the price you pay for a miracle.

Good news about the LED, too. Will be neat to see it in action.
And was wondering if you'd do it hydro.
I'm sure both you & the provider will appreciate you doing what you do best with it. (there's always time to futz with soil or coco later)

As soon as we take possession (Sept 7th) I'll be doing a thorough walk-through with the camera before I take out the wall.
Then will do it again a few days later after the new flooring & carpeting is in place.
And will video it before & after.
Should be a nice change from how it is now.
Going to be nice to get out of this apartment.
Well, I'm off the bed. More packing & meetings tomorrow.
Hope you have a good Tuesday morning!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2013)

I will be doing hydro, as you said, to show off what the light can actually do. Not sure the set up yet, but it's all very exciting to be returning to hydro, and using free lights.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 20, 2013)

Where are the lights from?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2013)

Growevolution.com They have some trippy tech that I have not seen before. Only 10 spots the light comes out, but each one has 9 led's inside it ??? I'm not an LED guy so I don't understand, but it looks cool, and hopefully works alright. I seen some other journals on it that looked promising.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 20, 2013)

The exo cheese's our starting to fill in now. They were flushed 5 days ago, upped the nutes on her today. The next 2 weeks might be nice, depending on my ballast. Witch brings me to a question. Got a ipower 600w ballast. Starting a few weeks ago the hps would not kick on right away. I have to leave the ballast on for a min(ballast is running) then switch off the ballast and switch back on to get it to make a click sound that starts the hps. Have not tried my MH bulb yet to see if its the ignitor. *Question is if i have to use a MH bulb should i reduce the amount of hours the light is on to prevent stretching or to much new leaf growth for the last couple weeks?* Hoping to get a back up ballast so i can return this ballast and get a new one(under warranty) otherwise returning my ballast will take about 2-3 weeks and my 6 5gal buckets will have to go under my 150w hps hahahaha *cries*.  

Cheeseeee Meeeeeee


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about stretch with a MH. It may even be beneficial if adding a MH to get a bit of stretch (i.e raise the light a bit more). This could increase resin/terpen production and create a "danker" bud. A friend of mine always raises his lights last few weeks...epseically on dank strains like kush and cheese.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 20, 2013)

Thx a bunch man


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2013)

No need to change the hrs of light bc of a change in spectrum, imo. 
I think reducing light in any manner will induce more stretch, but looks like shes pretty much done stretching anyway. From what I remember MH is known to keep plants stockier than an hps. 

Either finish with the MH or use it until you get things figured out with the ballast. Imo just switch the bulb and thats it.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2013)

*Fact: Humans Used Pot For At Least 9,000 Years*

Posted on *August 19, 2013 at 7:53 am* by David Downs in Health, Science



​




2,700 year-old Chinese shaman found with about two pounds of bud


Drug warriors would have you believe marijuana is some mysterious devil plant invented by Mexicans in the 19th Century that humanity is somehow unfamiliar with. In fact, cannabis has been used for at least 9,000 years as a food, fuel, fiber and botanical medicine.
Humans have cultivated and consumed the flowering tops of the female cannabis plant since virtually the beginning of recorded history, writesTheAnswerPage.com this week, as part of their ongoing continuing medical education of doctors and the public. The AnswerPage.com is sponsored by The Massachusetts Medical Society, publisher of the _New England Journal of Medicine_.
Cannabis-based textiles dating to 7,000 B.C. have been recovered in northern China, and the plants use as a medicinal and euphoric agent date back nearly as far. In 2008, archeologists in Central Asia discovered over two pounds of cannabis in the 2,700-year-old grave of an ancient mummified shaman. After scientists conducted extensive testing on the materials potency, they affirmed, The most probable conclusion  is that [ancient] culture cultivated cannabis for pharmaceutical, psychoactive, and divinatory purposes.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 20, 2013)

All that time on my last grow and I only ended up with 1 jar and a little baggy for my efforts!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

That's a big jar!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 20, 2013)

It is a very big jar.

I only ended up with about eight half gallon masons from my
very successful AK-47 run. ...but I still have 1.25 jars left. :0)

Focus on quality Sup. That is a wonderful jar. :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2013)

Big jar pr0n! Lets see it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn, that reminds me. I forgot a couple of big glass jars like that at my buddies house.  knowing him they will have grease or oil all over them by the time I get back over there.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my last AK jar. It has settled, and I clearly cannot trim well.



Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Aug 20, 2013)

Soooo....What does a guy need to join this fine establishment? A 600 watt ballast or something? I got a couple........More in my veg room also...but they can't join they haven't grown up yet, they are only 400's still, but soon. I see some real nice pics from some nasty specialists of some DANK product that's for sure, I hope I have comparable shotsI hope to learn......always...and never stop experimenting.....Because...we ALL have something good to share...




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]My little creation...hope you enjoyed and see you soon.


----------



## urabus2005 (Aug 20, 2013)

id love to see some more pics of your setup


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2013)

That is some epic ballast pr0n! Bravo sir. Is that bonsai plant yours? Iv copied and pasted that from google img before lol
Those nugs look great too!
Velcome.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

> Big jar pr0n! Lets see it



Challenge accepted!


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

Big jar pron how silly, lol.......carry on, I want to see this.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

Ta da!






Big jar O Malawi 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2013)

Those don't look like cheese balls to me!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

Smells like chocolate Thai!?


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

Cheese + Ball (that's as close as I could get)


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 20, 2013)

Whats up 6ers? The weather has been so nice here that my rain catch is empty and I have a small well. But have been fetching water from the lakes. I'll take it over the rainy June-July we had. I don't have big jar pron, but I do have a little pron. Here's my Liberty haze I have left. This thing just keeps getting bigger.View attachment 2784594View attachment 2784595 It's at 8 1/2 weeks.

Here's my Dog, Black SS, Casey Jones after transplanting for flowering as soon as the L.H. finishes. In that order.View attachment 2784597View attachment 2784598


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

All looking healthy and happy Jimmer. Interested to see about the Casey offsrping, that one seems to have about a gazzillion pheno's.

I should go to bed. Have a good rest of the day peeps.

Peace DST


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 20, 2013)

D you cant go to sleep Im just about to fire up the grill! Brats, beer, and chicken quesadillas with pepperjack!

Looking good jim! Hopefully that haze starts to finish up for you soon... I miss flowering


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> All looking healthy and happy Jimmer. Interested to see about the Casey offsrping, that one seems to have about a gazzillion pheno's.
> 
> I should go to bed. Have a good rest of the day peeps.
> 
> Peace DST


I'm waiting to see the one I threw away that popped up 2 weeks later. 

Whodat that's making me hungry and my grill is still cherry red. If the haze isn't done next week it's going outside to finish. My veg room is overloaded. I need room for my solo cup comp.lol I'm trying to sneak in 2 harvest before Dec. With 2nd one both of my 600 in flower.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, done with flooring measurements with the salesman and awaiting the final calculation and official price quote.
Will be a few hundred more than estimated, as there was a strip of the floor coming in from the front door that wasn't measured on the rough floor plan diagram, and a few discrepancies on the crude floor plan I drew.
Knew that was probably going to be the case, so not a surprise.
Now, my time is my own until Sept 7th, except for a dentist appointment on Thursday.
This evening I need to clear of my computer desk so I can lower the plants down (they are on a 3x4 shelf on stilts over the desktop right now) so there will be room for the plants as they stretch during flowering (first 12 hour period is tonight/tomorrow morning: 9-pm to 9-am).
That will give me about 17 inches of extra headroom until we are moved out of here.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat, fuk sake missed that.....sounds the bomb. Love me some boerenworst/bratworst....mmmmmmmmnnnnnn. Makes me want to go get one right now and fire up the Braai. Lovely day outside. Gonna be messy couple of days as my business partner is in town. His neck is the same size as his head and he was a prop forward so knows how to eat and swally the amber nectar (my livers hurting just thinking about it, hehe).

I want a Braai so bad now....

Peace, DST


whodatnation said:


> D you cant go to sleep Im just about to fire up the grill! Brats, beer, and chicken quesadillas with pepperjack!
> 
> Looking good jim! Hopefully that haze starts to finish up for you soon... I miss flowering


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll keep myself contented in the mean time by staring at these nice chops and steaks, lol....


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TXK3Z4JC8S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXK3Z4JC8S8[/video]
Haha. Hope yall is good. I got patello femoral pain syndrome. Nice to have a name on it.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

That's no good hydro.  Did you play sports to develop that?


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's no good hydro.  Did you play sports to develop that?


Its because of my job. I stand on a vibrating machine in bad positions. No more. Ive been home for a month now. Crazy how fast it goes, I have lost 2cm worth of muscle right above my knee. Have to start in therapeutic recovery training.
Sounds like its something ill be dealing with forever on and off. So thats a bummer. But now im ready for my cannabis med card lol  Wonder when it will be legal in Denmark.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> But now im ready for my cannabis med card lol  Wonder when it will be legal in Denmark.


Gives you something to look forward too. I'm in the same boat just different place.

Moms coming up with my 2 girls today and back to the amusement park. Next year I'm giving them money for their report cards. I'm about sick of the place.

And the GF found out yesterday she probably won't be called back to teaching this year due to cutbacks in Special Ed.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

This is DST signing off, don't expect me to be talking too much sense for the next couple of days, if I ever appear, lol......doei en tot ziens!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

spare a thought for d's liver. have fun bru


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Someone should play taps for Ds liver. Have one or two for me!


Edit: So what are the grill rules on the rooftop? Prob a no no eh? You know what they say about rules...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

View attachment 2785409 Group shot of all 10 girls ive got in various stages of growth View attachment 2785410View attachment 2785411View attachment 2785412 Dinafem cheese View attachment 2785413 Holy grail kush


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Just talked with the wife on the phone, and she informs me that we will take possession of the house on August 29th, or no later than August 31st.

She's been hounding the bank and the title company so that nothing goes wrong, and her efforts have paid off in that we get our house a week earlier than anticipated.
And our first mortgage payment isn't until October 1st, so we just have half a month's rent at the apartment here which equals $275, and no mortgage payment for a full month.

Now just need to coordinate the flooring and washer/dryer delivery to be done ASAP, and we're golden.
Phew.
Huge loads of worry are now gone.
Only need to finish packing, hire some muscle from a labor pool to do the lifting, and hire Merry Maids for the apartment cleanup.
Off to the flooring company to make the payment and schedule the installation.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Can I get a WOOOOOOOT!  I know all too well how stressful a move can be,,, dont let it get to ya doobs! Enjoy the new adventure!


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 21, 2013)

Great news congrats man


----------



## urabus2005 (Aug 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Can I get a WOOOOOOOT!  I know all too well how stressful a move can be,,, dont let it get to ya doobs! Enjoy the new adventure!


amen on that. I just baught my first home two months ago.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just talked with the wife on the phone, and she informs me that we will take possession of the house on August 29th, or no later than August 31st.
> 
> She's been hounding the bank and the title company so that nothing goes wrong, and her efforts have paid off in that we get our house a week earlier than anticipated.
> And our first mortgage payment isn't until October 1st, so we just have half a month's rent at the apartment here which equals $275, and no mortgage payment for a full month.
> ...


Congrats to you and your family! Moving is a bitch but when you are in YOUR HOUSE it will all be worth it man!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

Let us know if there is anything we can do to help from afar. You could make a new home registry at Target or something, let us buy you stuff. Super early congrats for an early move in buddy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Really appreciate the kind thoughts everyone!
Means more than you know.

And the registry is a cool idea, jig, but everybody has their own struggles & stuff to deal with out there, and I'd feel bad about gifts like that.
Well wishes are golden to me, and much appreciated.

But I will be asking the wife about me calling my herb buddy to see if I can get another zip, because I imagine many long days & nights of packing & tossing old junk to get it all ready for the final move.
I'm stressed as it is, and my chemo is creeping up on me every day, so would like to have some herb to toke just to be able to enjoy the high before then.
Will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

You know in some cultures it's considered rude to refuse something offered to you. My ex's mom was from Taiwan. If she asked if you wanted something 3 times and you said no 3 times, she'd near kill you. I learned to say "Sure" to anything offered. Was a trip of a relationship.

And I watched Big Labowski last night for the first time in a long time, was thinking of you and the avitar. ha


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2013)

How exciting 

Wow - that's in a week - you better get packing!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

A pic from yesterday while waiting for the flooring salesman to arrive:

1,360-sq.ft. (126-sq. meters)
middleschool parking lot on the right.
undeveloped land across the street (been undeveloped for about 10+ years, and no prospects of being developed for a while).
late middle-aged neighbors to the left, and an elderly couple in the house behind us.
the last residential road on the south side of town before it turns into farm land.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

Am gonna read things in a minute, but for the moment, hehehehehehhhehohohohohoho....I is high as a mofo.......


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

.BIG HUG TO THE DOOB FAMILY...that is the only coherent thing I can give at the moment. FUK YEH, I AM COMING WITH THE DST FAMILIA!




DoobieBrother said:


> Just talked with the wife on the phone, and she informs me that we will take possession of the house on August 29th, or no later than August 31st.
> 
> She's been hounding the bank and the title company so that nothing goes wrong, and her efforts have paid off in that we get our house a week earlier than anticipated.
> And our first mortgage payment isn't until October 1st, so we just have half a month's rent at the apartment here which equals $275, and no mortgage payment for a full month.
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

snobby poshville! lol.....


looks smashimg mate. chuffed for ya bru!



DoobieBrother said:


> A pic from yesterday while waiting for the flooring salesman to arrive:
> 
> 1,360-sq.ft. (126-sq. meters)
> middleschool parking lot on the right.
> ...


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> A pic from yesterday while waiting for the flooring salesman to arrive:
> 
> 1,360-sq.ft. (126-sq. meters)
> middleschool parking lot on the right.
> ...


nice i think, but i worry about the harsh penalties for growing in a school zone...

and i forgot to ask, is that your scooter parked out front?


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

Seriously bru, harsh penalties, Doobs ani't no stupid mofo, he'll have it covered. Look at the positive things in life.
Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Seriously bru, harsh penalties, Doobs ani't no stupid mofo, he'll have it covered. *Look at the positive things in life.*
> Peace, DST



My grandmother has a problem with this... Everything is always so terrible with her... Too much fox and cnn I think, shame on them for being so trashy. Iv tried for years to help her change her outlook on life,,, to no avail. Maybe she gave it all to me lol Like I told my father the other day "I could find the silver lining in a toilet bowl full of shit" lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Oregon struck down those laws as unconstitutional soon after MMJ laws were passed and some people sued to nullify those stipulations.
Won't be growing any outdoors, so won't be an "attractive nuisance" for kids, and FSM help any fool dumb/brave/desperate enough to come into our home looking for anything, as I'm home 24/7 for the most part, and can more than take care of business when the needs arise (always strapped, and at least have a razor-sharp pig-sticker on my hip at all times).

I'm fully compliant with the OMMP regs, and keep my grow card on the door to the grow area, and always carry my OMMP card on me.
The feds have bigger fish to fry than me, since I don't process bho, or sell any herb.

And that's my scooter in the pic (a 2013 Honda Metropolitan).
Raised the top speed from 36mph to 43mph so far, and have 3 more upgrades to go by the end of the year (probably sooner) that will bump it up to about 50mph (maybe more).
This winter I'm buying a decent airbrush kit & compressor, and will be doing a custom paint job on it.
Calling it: "*Operation: Don't Tread On Met*" (_"Met" being short for "Metropolitan_), and will be painting it as if it were a Western Diamondback rattlesnake:


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

dam bru, my Gran is the same...fukkin Calvanist mofo!!!!! dancing is sex standing up, everything is a downer, fuk, the world might as well end right the fuk NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

QUICK BOBOG!loll


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;d5xEUHIra44]http://youtu.be/d5xEUHIra44[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

PLEASE KEEP POSTS TO ONE LINERS - I AM FUKKIN HATSTANDDRUNK FFS......lol


DoobieBrother said:


> Oregon struck down those laws as unconstitutional soon after MMJ laws were passed and some people sued to nullify those stipulations.
> Won't be growing any outdoors, so won't be an "attractive nuisance" for kids, and FSM help any fool dumb/brave/desperate enough to come into our home looking for anything, as I'm home 24/7 for the most part, and can more than take care of business when the needs arise (always strapped, and at least have a razor-sharp pig-sticker on my hip at all times).
> 
> I'm fully compliant with the OMMP regs, and keep my grow card on the door to the grow area, and always carry my OMMP card on me.
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha I cant tell if hes drunk, or this is the highest hes ever been lol. Yes Im talking about you!


"dancing is sex standing up" I suddenly have a good idea for a new alternative dance club.... Dont tell anyone.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;d5xEUHIra44]http://youtu.be/d5xEUHIra44[/video]




Some candy paint munchies would be funny... Youd have stoners chasing you down trying to naw or your bike!

Oh you'll have to have a bad ass helmet too!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry about that, D!
Forgot you're operating in Enhanced Mode right now.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

whodat, we has 2 different types of meat tonight, one dutch long cures rib eye, the other was a filet of some god only knows heavily moo production from australia.....I am maxed out on Luxury Utility Units at the moent, but I Iam to exceed the humans limit and fuzzle ma brain wioth more of this UTILITY SHIT...me loves it all ways.xxxxx


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

no worzels doob, I keep flleitzin back innnnnn and oot! but I am still with a ya looooon-es!


DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry about that, D!
> Forgot you're operating in Enhanced Mode right now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect way to spend a Wednesday (and part of Thursday), D


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

this is the place we went to, as well as the BB crew back last November.
http://www.pompstation.nu/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Talk about posh!
Beautiful place!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Here be the Extrema re-veg:








The empty grow box:








And what I took out of that 3'x4' space:
(Black Dynamite, Casey Jones, and an Extrema re-veg)


----------



## Javadog (Aug 21, 2013)

That re-veg looks nice Doob.

What sort of light/schedule best reverts flowering?

I let my Deadhead mother grow out so long that even
its clones tried to flower. It is weird.

The Chem 4 OG and Somango clones are perfect, so I 
am happy. Those are my likely keepers, for now.

I suddenly realize that my Veg work is not keeping up
with the flowering. I may Veg in the tent for a while.

BTW: you are spinning a lot of plates these days. I am impressed.

Take care, and get blasted DST!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

That restaurant is so fancy my computer refuses to load its web page. (5min later its up, kinda) And what in fsm is a LUU? never heard of them. Like a really nice storage closet for tools? 




Hey doobs that may be the most amount of canopy action Iv seen you post! Lots of greenery,,, now that we get a better look at it!
Now how are you going to get out  your trapped.

Java, my veg prepness in never punctual! I get envious when I hear about these over crowded veg spaces needing to move asap. I'll get it down soon!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

With this group, JD, I watched for when they got sleepy and started to droop, and whittled the time down to 17/7.
The re-veg I kept under a 23w CFL light for almost a month by itself so I didn't burn or dry out the tiny starter leaves.
I left 4 full size fan leaves on the trunk to collect light, and a carbuncle formed about 3-inches above the level of the dirt with new growth.
As soon as a few small 1" leaves grew out I put it in the shade of the other plants and just let her be.
She caught up quick, though she's about half the size of the others.
I'm going to keep vegging her and a topped clone of a Black Dynamite so they'll be able to rotate in in another month or so.
I might even use the Extrema as a mother plant, since we are moving ahead of schedule now, and she is a bushy wench.

And, whodat: I'm to the point of kind of hoping that several of the flowers yet to show gender turn out to be male so I can pull them out of the line up to make more room.
I might end up vegging them out farther to make room for the rest of the known females (6 of 10 are for sure female, including the re-veg).


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

60% you say? Thats good. "I sure do wish these are male" said a breeder 


[video=youtube;mKHRHz1Pj1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHRHz1Pj1k[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2013)

Doobie congrats man, sounds like some work for you coming up but the good kind. The girls are looking good and after seeing your reveg. Well extremely impressed sums it up.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Midnight caveman snack... As you can see there are no bothersome hunks of metal "utensils" for you to break your teeth on... Its the responsible way to eat.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2013)

what happed to the rabbit food you been eatin? ^^mmmmmmnummm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2013)

Day 7 12/12 in the ganja cave  nl/sk pw#1  gdp f2 seeds [video=youtube;s4JcQ647VMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4JcQ647VMI[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2013)

sorry if it is jumpy it is my first video. yes I do know I sound like Mt. Man. enjoy!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Good going Doc, the picture of the vid isn't bad either. I always forget how much stretch "weaving" takes out (in a way). I think its been a main factor of my canopies not filling out. Iv only done 3 vert grows to date, #4 will be the best. Your grow looks great dude.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2013)

thanks can only get better. been using my phone. how are the boxes coming


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

genuity said:


> what happed to the rabbit food you been eatin? ^^mmmmmmnummm



I gote worn out and didn't keep up with the garden. I also didn't do any succession planting to keep fresh things rolling in nonstop. Its a rough world out there, plants get old and people get tired.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> thanks can only get better. been using my phone. how are the boxes coming



Havnt started on the boxes yet, other things to get in order first. So purple stems and frost in veg? You sure your not growing ?p? hehe  Im not sure shes even around anymore, I ditched her for the move, along with everything else not in seed form. 

[video=youtube;VHNSVbJMrXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHNSVbJMrXA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

Vid looked good, Dr. (and so did the plants)

Mine end up looking like a monkey on crack was the videographer.


Well, gents (and ladies, if Ambs or other of the fairer gender are lurking out there), I'm outta here for the night.
Going to slurp a milkshake, watch Tropic Thunder again, pop some popcorn, and go to sleep so I can get up and get my crown installed (Hail to the king, baby.) and few small fillings done at the same time.

Until tomorrow, here's what's left of my grow box with the plants put back on the shelf:







Good night all, and if no one hears from D by noon or 1-pm Amsterdam time, send out a Search & Rescue team (start in his stinky room)!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2013)

?p oh yea!! my male in veg  good night doobie and who got to do the work thing again


----------



## budolskie (Aug 22, 2013)

well just planted 6 pips for my tent all differnt strains and gona mainline them,,, the strians are
1 blue rhino
1 white widow
1 critical 47
1 jack herer 
1 afghan kush
1 caramel ice 

will start a thread soon as they start breaking the soil also just ordered sum spray for mites and 1ltr of cal mag defficency stuff so im prepared this time round 

how far do yous think i should start my cooltube away from them just on the 250w setting


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2013)

lol things start and finish well in the stinky room lol


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2013)

Still alive, just prepping myself for another day of nuttyfruitbarness......


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2013)

eat ya oats d lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Was just now looking at the tin of oats I bought at the grocery store today. Had real fancy packaging and cost twice as much as the other oats next to them. I'm a real sucker for high prices and fancy packaging. Irish cut oats ftw.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Hahaha... just got sent this. Too funny. 8-bit covers of punk songs. Think old nintendo music. 

https://soundcloud.com/shawndaley/linoleum-8bit-nofx-cover


----------



## james2500 (Aug 22, 2013)

I remember being shocked hearing a Beatles tune on Muzak


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2013)

Every morning my folks would have the radio on and tuned into an easy listening station where it was nothing but muzak versions of songs.
Years later I would tease my mom about how she liked the Beatles & The Stones, Steppenwolf, and all the good stuff.
She'd adamantly deny ever listening to it (I'd play the originals on my tape deck for her), much less liking it, but I'd trick her and ask her what she thought of a particular muzak version while it was playing and she'd she say she liked the song. Then I say, "Aha! That's the Beatles! You DO like Rock & Roll!" (or whomever it was being rendered muzakly).
Funny, but "Kashmir" didn't sound much different in the muzak version, except for no vocals.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;35CMK-3qxSo]http://youtu.be/35CMK-3qxSo[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2013)

Im a tad confused 


Edit: I wonder if it will grow in my climate,,,, I think so!

[h=1]The next superfood is here and it's called moringa[/h]By Courtney Rubin | Details &#8211; 19 hours ago

*The leaves of the moringa trees may be the world's most nutritious green&#8212;and they're coming to a health-food store near you.*
Remember the moment when every runway regular suddenly became a supermodel? Now every healthy edible wants to be called a superfood. Which is why even that term likely doesn't do justice to moringa, a tree leaf that contains more nutrients and natural remedies than your body knows what to do with. Ancient warriors fueled for battle with the leaf extract, hot for the stamina and strength it gave them; and legend has it that Egyptian Pharaohs were buried with it to sustain them in the afterlife. Health-savvy Americans are the latest followers, thanks to the energy, immunity, and metabolism boosts moringa delivers.
"Moringa has incredibly nutritious qualities&#8212;it has 3.5 times the calcium of milk and 4 times the vitamin C of oranges," says David Wolfe, author of_Superfoods_. All you have to do is open the bag and let the good nutrients roll.
*What's in it*
A recent analysis of the leaves found that moringa contains more vitamin A than carrots, more iron than spinach, and more potassium than bananas. It also packs as much protein as milk or eggs.
[h=4]MORE FROM DETAILS:[/h]

_»_ 7 Trends You'll Be Wearing Next Fall
_»_ 5 Must Have Waterproof Devices
_»_ The Best New Shoes for Every Workout

*How to consume it*
If you can get your hands on the fresh leaves (not a grocery-store staple yet, as they mostly grow in southern Florida and California), expect a lemony, peppery spinach taste. Add to a salad mix or sauté. Skip expensive supplements and add the dry powder&#8212;which is just as nutritious as the leaves, says Johns Hopkins nutritional biochemist Jed Fahey&#8212;to smoothies or drinks (try Organic India Moringa Leaf Powder,vitaminshoppe.com). Sip moringa tea (republicoftea.com) or drink a moringa beverage (zijamoringa.com) straight up.
*Where you'll find it*
Mostly online and in supplement stores. A new snack bar made with moringa from Kuli Kuli is launching this month, and the superfood is hitting the restaurant scene: Sarma Melngailis, owner ofPure Food and Wine in New York City, says she'll be adding moringa to some items on the menu soon.


----------



## urabus2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

Guys i have a confession, i was a imposter! I have only ever owned 400 watt lights . I just envy you guys with your etra 200 watts.... Untill today! my lumatek 600 digital has just arrived


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Welcome to the club. And for the last time... I'm not a bus.

James, isn't it a funny feeling when you are at a store and realize you are humming, and wonder what you are humming. Slowly realizing you are humming along to the bad muzak quietly playing in the background... and then you realize it's one of your favorite songs that has been immortalized as really bad crap.


----------



## urabus2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

had to change my avataar


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I completed my little clone experiment today. I've mentioned it before where I read 1 of giggles post about flowering clones as soon as rooted and getting a 1/4-1/2 avg per. I wanted to give this a try. On page 1568 6/21 I posted some clones that I cut 12 days ago and in solo cups. Today I harvested the furthest 1 along. I should get a little over a 1/2 z in exactly 2 months and 12 days from the day it came off it's mother. The other 12 will go for another week or 2. And if it wasn't for the 2 L.H. that where in there I would have been able to fit another 10. Just found it a little interesting.


----------



## urabus2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

let see some more pics of the ones you havent cut


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2013)

Just back from the dentist and finally have my crown installed!


Here's a pic of it:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 22, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> let see some more pics of the ones you havent cut


Here's a 2 and the rest inside the tent.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Was just now looking at the tin of oats I bought at the grocery store today. Had real fancy packaging and cost twice as much as the other oats next to them. I'm a real sucker for high prices and fancy packaging. Irish cut oats ftw.


I've been suckered by that too jig.....Snoqualmie Lodge Falls Special Oatmeal....yeah it's slow cooking oats in a nice bag...steel cut, scottish oatmeal...ad nauseum, i buy bulk thick oats when i see bins, lacking that I get quaker oats long cooking.....I love the smell of oats cooking in the morning, no diesel for me thanx....bus?


----------



## dmnramsey (Aug 22, 2013)

What's up my fellow 420 growers im new to this site & wanted to ask have any1 had experience growing blue dream in a 4x4x6.5 tent.. Was wondering at what height should i start flowering & is 8 clones ti many for that space


----------



## dmnramsey (Aug 22, 2013)

Any1 there...


----------



## jonnynobody (Aug 22, 2013)

dmnramsey said:


> What's up my fellow 420 growers im new to this site & wanted to ask have any1 had experience growing blue dream in a 4x4x6.5 tent.. Was wondering at what height should i start flowering & is 8 clones ti many for that space


Yes. It's one of the most potent strains I've ever smoked if grown properly, but it is a very leggy strain and requires extensive staking / supporting of branches and you might want to buy about 200 zip ties b/c the branches can't support the buds. You will be rewarded exponentially when you weigh your harvest and realize how chronic this strain is compared to anything you've grown / smoked before. I would love the chance to grow BD again, but right now I'm working on some Aurora from Nirvana seeds. I grew my 6 Blue Dreams in a 3'x3'x6' tent and 4 wound up being the perfect number for me so perhaps you could do 5 but absolutely no more than 5 and you better veg for a short time b/c this strain stretches hardcore. I almost didn't think I was going to have a good harvest b/c the buds are so sparse...you will not find big dense buds in this strain, you will however find incredibly potent resin coated buds that you will more than likely rather smoke than get rid of to anyone else. 

Yes 8 clones is stupid overcrowding for that sized tent. I had 6 and wound up having to chop down 2 prematurely to free up flower space fro the other 4. I would put no more than 4-5 blue dream in a tent that size otherwise you're just asking for trouble - powdery mold, bud rot, etc.....don't even get me started on bug problems in an over crowded tent. Do 4 and be happy...don't complicate your life friend.


----------



## jonnynobody (Aug 22, 2013)

dmnramsey said:


> Any1 there...


BTW, give people more than 2 minutes to respond. Nobody's getting paid to answer your questions here


----------



## dmnramsey (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanx 4 the info bro.. Is 30 days to long veg for 4-5 BD & will i get a good yield off 4-5


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Good to see you around Jonny. I'm glad I'm not the only one James. I'm looking forward to trying mine, it's a new brand to me.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2013)

Reefer Sadness: You can smoke it, but you can't buy it



By Faith Mangan, Alicia Acuna
Published August 22, 2013 
FoxNews.com



DENVER  Colorado and Washington state have both legalized the use and possession of small amounts of marijuana -- but while a majority of voters supported the change at the polls last year, there is currently no outright legal way to buy non-medical marijuana. 




That's because the stores that reefer advocates hope will be the next big thing for the free-smoking movement could be shut out in many communities.

In Colorado, an option was built into constitutional Amendment 64 -- which technically legalized the drug -- for cities and towns to opt out.

So far, at least 51 municipal councils have voted to prohibit marijuana-selling stores. And more than 20 have enacted some kind of moratorium to buy more time, according to the Colorado Municipal League (CML) which is keeping tabs on which way towns are going. 

Colorado Springs is the state's second-largest city and has medical marijuana, but the city council recently voted 5-4 to opt out of allowing retail stores as well as facilities for cultivation, manufacturing or testing. Don Knight, a councilman who voted with the majority, explained that potential tax revenue was not enough to justify other likely losses. "The input of $3.9 million that recreational marijuana would have given us, compared to the loss of tens of millions dollars, in either military or tourism, just didn't provide a balance sheet to me," he said.

Colorado Springs has several military assets including Fort Carson, the Air Force Academy, Peterson Air Force Base and North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD). Knight believes that as military budgets shrink, it is crucial to remain competitive in retaining bases and units. 

He said wide availability of marijuana would not help because "city leaders in other places like Huntsville, Omaha, that we compete against, would use that against us as they walk the halls of the Pentagon, saying, 'keep our unit here, we don't allow recreational marijuana sales.' "

Directly south of Colorado Springs, a 45-mile ride down Interstate 25, Pueblo County commissioners are working on regulations and fees for the business of selling marijuana to adults. 

Pueblo County Commissioner Liane "Buffie" McFadyen says they are following the will of the voters and it will provide a revenue stream for the area. McFadyen says they have had success with regulating medical marijuana and "as we transition through these difficult times, with Washington and Colorado leading the way on recreational marijuana, it may set the precedent for the U.S. Congress to finally take up the issue in a safe and public safety driven manner." That's because marijuana is still illegal in eyes of federal government.

McFadyen is hopeful for a lucrative ripple effect -- more than just stores could decide to set up shop. "Maybe we'll be the hub of Colorado where we have the testing labs and have a lot of white-collar, good professional jobs contributing to our economy, testing the product from all over the state to ensure the state law is followed," said McFadyen. The county recently approved a greenhouse operation. 

Marijuana grown in Pueblo could be trucked up to Denver. The capital's city council is considering legislation that proposes only allowing existing medical marijuana dispensaries to transition to retail for the first two years. In 2016, it would then open up to new businesses.

Despite the chance first stores may be slow coming or isolated to a few sections, legalization co-author Brian Vicente is confident "almost all four corners of the state will be covered." He says residents can still light up in private. "It's important to note citizens of this state who are 21 and over can possess marijuana in those communities, they simply won't be able to purchase it from a store," he said. 

Vicente compares it to buying booze. "The marijuana sales will be just like alcohol with dry counties. If I were to live in a dry county, I can drive across the county line, purchase alcohol and bring it home. We're going to see the same with marijuana," he said.

A study by the Colorado Futures Center indicates the adult recreational marijuana market in Colorado will be worth more than $600 million. September is expected to be a "magic month" with stepped up activity here, according to Colorado Municipal League Deputy Director Kevin Bommer. Municipalities are mandated with either opting out or enacting ordinances by Oct. 1. 

Washington state differs from Colorado on an important point. Washington's vote did not have language allowing cities to opt out. The state liquor board is working on regulations and if everything goes according to plan, it expects to start accepting applications in mid-November. It will then be up to businesses to meet local codes and ordinances. 

Liquor board spokesman Brian Smith, though, says a few places have passed bans which could be "tested" in court; several others have passed moratoriums to wait for final rules.



cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2013)

I worked on my door unit today and will have it up with 20 cutting on it. I pollinated 2 gdp buds just a minute ago. will cut the branches and collect some for my gdp #2. the rest will get to know (billy) bad ass #1 in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

SCRoG pr*0*n anyone......

View attachment 2788035View attachment 2788036


@COF interesting read man! I am a firm believer they should let military smoke weed cause right now the young ins in the military are fucking around with bath salts and SPICE shit which will kill them. They use that cause it cant be detected on piss tests.

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> SCRoG pr*0*n anyone......
> 
> View attachment 2788035View attachment 2788036
> 
> ...


 I just smoked any way [email protected] them. I am skinny, and resourceful so it made it hard to get me. you are right it is a high stress job and my experience you are a drunk , on dope, or go to the 5th floor. I had very few that would smoke the ganja with me, but I have seen over half a co. fell a piss test for E


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 23, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Sciatica sucks! That's why I eventually had my back surgery for. 3 years of barely being able to move and all the DR. wanted me to do was P.T.. They just figured with my past I was just trying to score scripts. When they finally did a MRI I was scheduled for surgery within the week. Wish you luck.


Thank you Jimmer. yeah im only 28 too... my buddy who is 23-24 i think, just had his second surgery trying to correct sciatica issues. both were unsuccessful.


jigfresh said:


> Wife was just dealing with some sciatica with the pregnancy... didn't seem like very much fun. Hope you start feeling better soon bud.


Thx Jig. Yeah its intense... for me my right leg just hurts insanely bad. I can hardly sit in normal upright position, can hardly drive, cant ride my lawn mower... etc. just wish mine would go away in 9 months! lol. but being pregnant would suck too. hell sometimes i say it feels like im having a baby outta my leg. 



jigfresh said:


> It seriiously offends me when docs or nurses guess me to be after pills. If I wanted to get fucked up I'd do some real drugs lol. not a damn pain killer.


Yeah it makes it really really hard for them to trust someone like me: young, white, male, complaining of pain. It depends on who i get how much help i recieve sometimes. they dont understand im in 10/10 pain and NEED something. ends up forcing people to go find those "real drugs" sometimes


hornedfrog2000 said:


> People come into the ER all the time trying to score pills though. I did clinicals and saw it all the time. You get people that are in so much debt they don't care, just walk into the ER and have phantom pains. They just keep coming back until the hospital gives them their drugs. Also the insurance companies are reluctant to do back surgeries because they cost a ton of money, and it can make problems worse which means more medical expenses for the insurer down the road.





DoobieBrother said:


> I'm constantly bombarded with offers for pills from friends & doctors.
> Pain pills & anti-depressants.
> I hate the fucking things and refuse them unless it's an antibiotic from my doc's script.
> With my addictive behaviour, the last thing I need in this life is another thing fucking me up and shifting my attentions.
> ...





supchaka said:


> My wife is an ER nurse you'd be amazed how many people are only looking for drugs. Or food, or a free ride home. A guy the other day was getting upset they wouldnt give him a sandwich in the waiting room. Then some people who are actually admitted ask for extra food to take home. Some want a free taxi ride home cuz they dont have money for a cab, yet they called 911 to get there. The shitty part isnt that these people are hungry or in need, its that they're fucking assholes about it and feel entitled to whatever they're trying to get. There is almost never a truly needy appreciative person that she deals with.





DoobieBrother said:


> ER/Trauma personnel are a cut above.
> Nothing but love from me to those who help people like my mom when she was in & out of the ER every few weeks for the last few years of her life.
> Shame on those who play the system to get a little.


The problem is tho... then whenever someone comes in complaining of pain, the first thing they think is "uh-oh, he/she is just trying to get meds". That makes things so hard for someone like me who has an issue like sciatica, which the dr's cant really see right away. I have an even harder time because of the high crime area i live in too. 

In order to keep a very long story a little shorter im gonna try to summarize my story here but i just wanted to point this out to u guys since i read all those posts.

Ive always had back pain issues, even as a teen. Mostly with my lower back, ive been bed-ridden for a week or so a couple times even back then. since ive gotten older ive had other episodes here and there that would flare up my lower back. well about 3 years ago, my leg started to bother me just as bad but wouldnt go away. It continued to get worse, and it still bothers me now. I cant get a job, i cant mow my damn lawn all the way by myself, and i cant garden the way id like to. only thing that helps?? opiate pain medication. exactly what the dr's dont want to give me. i understand im young and blah blah, but dude am i just supposed to suffer when there is something that could really help me have a bit of normal in my life?? 

so anyways what im getting at... i ended up having to find my own "medicine" in order to keep my job, and function daily in life. that led to me ending up on all sorts of different opiates/opioids and getting addicted. which possibly could have been avoided had the dr's done more in the first place for me. so fast forward to now: im on suboxone again to avoid being addicted to full agonist opiates. i really dont have much of another choice, other than methadone which is harder to get off of, and has all sorts of stigma and side effects. I hate to admit it, but for now im one of the ones who needs pain meds in order to function. the suboxone isnt a mircale cure or anything but at least i have that. when i smoke the right strain/phenotype of weed it really helps too. some kinds seem to increase the effects of the buprenorphine, which really helps me.

and btw i do agree with Doobie... im usually turning down pills. i hate anti-depressants. but with the amount of pain and insomnia i have lately, i cant turn down the meds i take.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 23, 2013)

i honestly am going to start keeping a list of strains that give me the most pain relief and/or opiate like effects. 
so far ive been able to find a few that stand out: 
Venus Flytrap(Nirvana) i got lucky and the only seed ive ever popped of this strain produced a pheno that seems to be much more connoisseur than commercial. 
Chemdawg and its offspring. Ive had a random "chemdog" and "dinachem" in my own garden. the dinachem was much better. Ive also smoked many different chemdawgs and some of them where very helpful
OG kush: if its a REAL OG of somesort with that strong high, then it usually does the trick. dinafem OGK was good for me in my garden, there are many others tho.
bubba kush: obviously if its the real deal this one should help
medusa(nirvana) hard to find a keeper ime, but if u get the right one its power is similar to a very good bubba. heavily indica effects.

anyone have a handful of strains that they get this kind of effect im talking about from??
im geussing DOG would be a possible helper for me... too bad it was sold out when i ordered.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2013)

Herijuana was a strong one I tried.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Herijuana was a strong one I tried.


so that'd be the southern charm from bb


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2013)

Deep Blue, Extrema, cheese, livers, DOG, Casey Jones, and one that dababydroman is working on (BMF & casey jones) are all good for aches & pains, nausea, sleep, and lifting the spirits.
I've yet to try the newer strains, but they have many of the previous as their base genes, so they would be ones I'd also look into.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2013)

And, smellslike, honestly: I was only commenting on my own weaknesses, not on others.
I'm rocking PTSD, chronic back & shoulder pain, periodic sciatica, bursitis in my feet, chronic insomnia, and leukemia.
I used to be a borderline super-athlete, and was 10-foot tall & bullet-proof, now I can barely walk around the block.
Haven't been able to hold a job in almost 8 years, and live in a small city where jobs are finite, so don't want to run through the short list of jobs and be known as unreliable because I can't do the work I was hired for because every month or less a problem pops up and I'm bed-ridden for a few weeks.
My docs won't sign off on SSI, and I don't want them to (I want to be healed so I can just get back to work), but they're always more than happy to try and prescribe opiates & their analogs, as well as anti-depressants, which I know I'd become addicted to in short order.
And fuck the VA.
Not going to them for shit.
My dad has been doing the VA thing for a long time, and that's a nightmare I want to avoid.
I do hope you can find some measure of relief, even if it only helps you reduce the amounts of pills you need to make it day by day.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 23, 2013)

whats up 600! im still alive! incase anybody was wondering.. and doobs im sending you out some b-day presents tomorrow! sorry for the delay, hope they make it. cheers everybody..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey, hey, dbd!
Good to hear from you!
Glad to hear you're alright out there!
A number of us out there have been running into bad luck, so we always worry about someone when they aren't around for a while.
And always feel relief when they pop up to say "hi".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2013)

This should give me enough headroom for the next few weeks until we're moved out.
Just need to clear off the last bit of stuff and move the computer, then put the plants back in place.
This will give me 54-inches (137cm) of room from the shelf to the light bulb


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 23, 2013)

sry to hear about the list of probs there doobie. thats not fun to deal with.

yeah i can see why one would try and do everything to avoid the pills when they actually know what the consequences can typically be

Ive been considering trying a few southern charm seeds, i just would have to make room for them. i had a beautiful medusa plant that would have been great for what im looking for lately... but the damn thing is showing male pre-flowers. go figure. 

nice work there with the setup. im so lazy lately... i dont even want to think about moving.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2013)

Been to the point many times of wishing I wouldn't wake up when falling asleep, and being bummed when I'd open my eyes later in the morning, knowing I made it to another miserable day.
But my back is better than it was, and yesterday I was able to raise my left arm a bit above shoulder height for the first time in 3 months without debilitating, ripping pain.
So it could be worse.
Much worse.
I hope you can find some good herbs to help you out.
If you can get DOG, that should help with the insomnia, as it had me dozing off in my chair after smoking it, and it let me sleep a full 8 hours without waking up every hour like before.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2013)

And here are the plants back in place:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

Have I mentioned that, after we've moved into the house, The Doob is going to finally work on learning how to slap, snap & pop so I can get my funk nice & stanky?

(_Larry Graham from Graham Central Station fame. An innovator in funk bass from way back in the day_)

[youtube]ipjTvRe7-Zg[/youtube]

[youtube]ENe5snEvzHM[/youtube]

[youtube]yq8VZDz5lEc[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

Doug Wimbish is another bad mutha trucka:

[video=youtube_share;3qXNfNGQdSE]http://youtu.be/3qXNfNGQdSE[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 24, 2013)

Doob loved the funk this morning with my bowl and coffee.

Well I Finally put my Dog, Black SS, And Casey Jones into flower yesterday. I left my L.H. in the corner to finish, and put the rest of my clones outside in the center of my back yard in a kiddie pool. I couldn't wait any longer. This way I'll have my outside done so I won't be wanting to pull anything early.

My Gf not getting called back to teaching at the same district might be a blessing. She has a master for administration but has never tried to use it but has finally applied to several admin jobs.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck to the lady. Its exciting to try new paths.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2013)

I was watching English football on the TV today and saw something that reminded me of a very perplexing situation. There is a small college in Farmville, PA (not the real name of the town) called Franklin & Marshall. While on a trip in London I saw someone wearing a sweatshirt for F & M. The college. I thought, that is the CRAZIEST coincidence. There are only 2,300 people that attend the school. I went to a school with 30,000 people and I've never seen a sweatshirt abroad. Then a few days later I saw another one. And then on TV this morning, someone in the crowd had one on. Turns out its a strange story of an Italian clothing company using the schools name without permission and selling clothes all round europe... based on a tiny school in rural pennsylvania.

They no longer sell the clothes in the US because of low sales, but have their own .co.uk website. Too funny.

Wiki clip: 
In 1999, after seeing an official Franklin & Marshall sweatshirt, a company[SUP][38][/SUP] based in Verona, Italy, began producing items of clothing in a vintage 1950s collegiate-style with the words "Franklin and Marshall" on them. F&M alumni began to report seeing F&M merchandise for sale in Europe, something which puzzled the college.[SUP][39][/SUP]
In 2001, Tim McGraw posed for publicity photos wearing a "Franklin Marshall Wrestling" t-shirt,[SUP][40][/SUP] one of which was included in the CD booklet for his album _Set This Circus Down_. When many asked Franklin & Marshall College about its nonexistent connection to the singer, the college investigated and discovered that the Franklin Marshall Clothing company was using its name without permission.[SUP][41][/SUP] In 2003, the college licensed the name to the company so it could sell its products, many of which omit Franklin & Marshall's ampersand, in the United States.[SUP][39][/SUP][SUP][41][/SUP]
The clothing company, which owns the rights to "Franklin & Marshall" outside the United States, states that its designs are "inspired by the American Vintage College spirit, as exemplified by Franklin & Marshall College."[SUP][38][/SUP] Most of its products are made in Italy and are much more expensive than the Champion-produced licensed apparel the college's bookstore sells. As of 2011 the company has stores in six cities: Athens, Milan, Tokyo, and Paris, and also sells through high-end stores likeHarrods in Britain. Although it no longer sells its products in the United States due to poor sales, in 2010 the company pledged to donate $130,000 to the college's scholarship fund.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 24, 2013)

this tread got stickied! 

nice guys!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 24, 2013)

dmnramsey said:


> What's up my fellow 420 growers im new to this site & wanted to ask have any1 had experience growing blue dream in a 4x4x6.5 tent.. Was wondering at what height should i start flowering & is 8 clones ti many for that space


i'm using a 4' 9" square tent. i have, now don't laugh, put 20 in there. they were seedlings and i was looking for a keeper. i'd just rotate the plants under the lamp every watering. 3 gallon smart pots.

i typically flower at about 2 to 2.5 feet tall.

this is 12 plants. it's crowded but that's how i do things. this is at 3 weeks in flower. there are actually many more budlets but i have these things tied down everywhere. i just started using tomato cages on a few plants. very handy for taller ones. 

people goof on me for growing so many but i'll pull around 15 oz off this batch. they can laugh all they want. the proof is in my numerous ball jars.


----------



## cannabiscult (Aug 24, 2013)

i love jungles.......


----------



## urabus2005 (Aug 24, 2013)

your plants look healthy, keep us updated.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

Morning all.
Some chucklenuts decided to knock over my scooter this morning in the parking lot of the small apartment compound we currently live at (4 buildings, with a total of 32 apartments).
Probably some drunk piece of shit.
Not sure if it was one of our "wonderful" "neighbors" in this building, or a random chunk of human filth.
Nothing was broken, but there is a scratch on the exhaust's heat shield (a plastic heat barrier bolted to the outside of the muffler).
Either way, they had better thank their maker I sleep with headphones on (any noise outside keeps me awake and alert, so I put my headphones on and let some documentaries run on VLC player to cover noises from outside. Part of the PTSD I mentioned, and part of the cause of my chronic insomnia).
Went to sleep at 3-am, and the wife went out this morning at 7:30 to get some breakfast and came up to wake me up and let me know someone vandalized my scooter.
Going to be a sleepless night tonight, because I will be staying up and watching (the scooter is parked in a parking spot at the bottom of the stairs, 15 steps away from where I sleep).
FSM help them if they do it again.
I may be busted up, but I'm still lethal at all distances.

Fucking savages in this town...
I'll be so glad to get the fuck out of this sardine can apartment complex...
Hope everyone else has a good Saturday morning.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 24, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> your plants look healthy, keep us updated.


all my grows look the same. i've done it so many times, i'm on automatic. i can almost do it in my sleep.

here's what they will look like in 6 weeks, minus 2 ball jars. 

View attachment 2789845


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 24, 2013)

blue pit blue pit on the left, red nose on the right


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 24, 2013)

smelly cherrys from seed


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 24, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2789864View attachment 2789864View attachment 2789869 smelly cherrys from seed



looking real nice. 

i hope to find myself in a position to grow outside someday. indoor is nice but i really want to see what i can do with a few 20 gallon smart pots.

what's the deal with california? is it 10 plants you're allowed?

how do you get permission to grow outside. do you just need a med card?

i used to live in marysville. i may have to think about moving to cali.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2013)

hell yea 209,




few months and you gonna have a beast..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, $171 later, and it will show up in the mail Monday:


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 24, 2013)

its 6 plants per card holder in my county. right now. my countys says i can grow outdoors outside too. some other countys say more or none.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 24, 2013)

genuity said:


> hell yea 209few months and you gonna have a beast..


thanks, benji's a hand full. he killed 8 clones in my room, already


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2013)

@209 - Man's best friend! Although I would also like to be friends with your forest!

@Doobie - That sucks! I dig your alarm system. Have you ever listened to Mother's Finest? They have some of the most intense funky bass popping riffs.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

I know some people equate Funk with Disco, but there is a huge difference, and Mother's Finest is one of those Funk bands that made the difference quite obvious. (nothing wrong with good Disco, as it's easy to dance to, but Funk Is It's Own Reward *see second song posted below. That's some high art right there.)

Thanks for the awesome reminder to look back into some great music.
I am now smiling.


[youtube]aC7_LAklaHo[/youtube]

[youtube]FTHCv7bUmNA[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

This guy is freaking good:

[video=youtube_share;CzUaaMEMBOY]http://youtu.be/CzUaaMEMBOY[/video]


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, $171 later, and it will show up in the mail Monday:


in the meantime,set up one of them handy cams you got,just so you can see just what is going on.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm going to set up the mini DVR cams tonight put them in Motion Detect Mode to see if anyone comes near it.
Our front window looks right down on the parking spot it's in.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just joined the 600 club today. excited! right now flowering tangerine powerby sin city seeds and a dinafem auto blue cheese freebie ( plushberry seperate under a 400 but thats not for here ) , and soon enough several GGG strains including but not limited to blessings OG, Charity OG, and Grape Puff. I run in soil. And in a couple of days My gopr0 should be here so ill have some awesome pics and clips to add soon enough.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 24, 2013)

hey buds and buddettes I started my chop, only 4 plants but i let em run as long as they wanted so prolly 2+ oz per, i keep em small.....when I get up off my dead ass I'll take some pix, 6 of 6 Skywalker/og kush beans popped and they be shucking their seed covers under my 250w cfl....moving from ff of to promix....after my girls dry a lil I'll put the babies under 2 600w in me little closet.

welcome corey


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 24, 2013)

Ive been following Gov't Mule ever since seeing them play live in New Orleans 5-6 years ago. These dudes are some bad asses check em out.! 1love 6 peace oooot Badman 
[youtube]q-9hS5jZt0w&list=PL071C0A1A7869C8CB[/youtube]


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 24, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> thanks, benji's a hand full. he killed 8 clones in my room, already


i want a dog or maybe a cat but every time i get close to going to the pound, i look at my clones and think, nope. 5 seconds of me not paying attention and they are chew toys.
even being very safe with training, barriers and closed doors, all it takes is once. 

maybe some fish...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2013)

You were talking about maybe getting a cat a while back. Then you disappeared for a long time. I thought maybe you got the cat and the cat killed you in your sleep.

I'm glad you are still with us.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You were talking about maybe getting a cat a while back. Then you disappeared for a long time. I thought maybe you got the cat and the cat killed you in your sleep.
> 
> I'm glad you are still with us.


lol

i had a local shelter cat picked out and everything. then i started thinking about losing some of my clone only stuff or the damage one could do if it got in the flower tent for an hour or 2 , and i just couldn't do it.

i go on posting jags. i went years without posting and missed out on cinderella 99 beans ( i got some later but no males to breed). so now i check in every couple months just in case something special is released.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2013)

I was wasted and reading RIU one night. I was following a thread by a guy named Lord Jin. He grew some killer Tahoe OG. He also had a tabby cat. I just got it in my head that I wanted a cat. We had been pet free for almost two years (after 20 years of with).

We went to the pound (after I got mentally adjusted of course) and we found a couple of brothers that were 5 months old and we fell in love.





There was a medicine eating incident:


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/633695-mohicans-2013-season-compost-ss-18.html#post9134113





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 25, 2013)

Cali the puppy in my avatar does the same once in awhile. I catch them both yanking on the bottom leaves on my outside girls. As most of us know dogs eat green grass, leaves, or weed to settle their stomach. Unfortunately my dogs love to use the leaves of MJ. If they could talk they would say it's their favorite for settling the stomach. I know pot is bad for dogs but it's hard not to give your buddy a couple of leaves if it helps them. So far, since I give them some when needed they have stayed away from if not protecting it from the bunnies and such.Just my 2 cents.

James you have to ;et me know what you think about the Liberty Haze. I have one still flowering but seams to be at a stand still.thanks


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

nice doggie,


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi guys! Nice pic Mohican
Was just out in the veggie garden with my girl talking about the different plants. Plants are awesome. I really like the strawberry plant, so cool how it tops over from its weight and just start roots where the stalk hits the ground. That way just spreads out. lol
Mother in(no)law is on her way. She wanna collect fruits and veggies to make somekind of old peoples babyfood. Haha dont know what its called. But mostly old people like to make it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2013)

got my door unit up last night


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2013)

That's real fly right there. Nice work.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 25, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> got my door unit up last nightView attachment 2791270View attachment 2791271View attachment 2791272View attachment 2791273


man that is sweet. good job!

i wish i was handy with tools. alas, i'm all thumbs. 

fortunately, the thumbs are green.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2013)

I love slapbass


DoobieBrother said:


> Have I mentioned that, after we've moved into the house, The Doob is going to finally work on learning how to slap, snap & pop so I can get my funk nice & stanky?
> 
> (_Larry Graham from Graham Central Station fame. An innovator in funk bass from way back in the day_)
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Aug 25, 2013)

well my blue rhino, critical 47 and afghan kush have broken the soil just waiting on the jack herer, white widow and caramel ice.... will be choosing 4 to mainline in my tent to have 8 tops on each plant will be back with a pic in the morning hoping another 1 is showing


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 25, 2013)

While I was digging into my freezer looking for some Sunday fun I ran across some Sour Cherry and more Dog s33ds. So I started them.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 25, 2013)

need to look at my boutique of seeds, my self. can,t wait to see them grow&#916;


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 25, 2013)

smelly cherry


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 25, 2013)

my other smelly cherry in flower


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> While I was digging into my freezer looking for some Sunday fun I ran across some Sour Cherry and more Dog s33ds. So I started them.View attachment 2791396View attachment 2791397


nice find I can not wait to run some dogs my self


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2013)

Man alive.
I spent a sleepless night with the front window open listening for any sound.
Finally "relaxed" enough once daylight hit to fall asleep and had a dream (vivid, real one) where shortly after falling asleep I hear a noise and woke up with a start to look down at the parking spot where my scooter is only to see it was gone.
The wife calls the police and they laugh and hang up on her, so I tell her to keep trying why I run down and start tracking the tire tracks to see if I can find it.
But it was in my old neighborhood back in Alaska where I grew up, which should have tipped me off that it was a dream but exhaustion kept me asleep.
I was able to find tire tracks every 10 or 20 feet (being an Alaskan, I can hunt & track with the best of them) and every few houses down the alley I come across a "neighbor" and ask them if they'd seen someone driving a little white Honda scooter because mine was just stolen.
They'd laugh at me and I tell them to fuck off and go back to tracking so I wouldn't loose the scent.
Then I noticed the tire tracks were going towards a major thoroughfare that was paved (Spenard Road, if any from Anchorage are out there reading this) and I knew if it got to the pavement, I'd lose the trail.
At that point I actually woke up, and desperately looked out the window, and my scooter is there and untouched.
Fucking dreams.
I'll be tracking the alarm shipment tomorrow morning and as soon as it arrives at the UPS store, I'm zooming down to pick it up and will be installing it immediately.
I suspect it's one of the people who live here in the apartment complex I live in, and am going to be sitting near the aforementioned window all day & night, and when people walk by it I'm going to be disarming & arming it so it chirps so EVERYONE knows it has an alarm now.
And I'm going to leave it on one of the more sensitive settings so that it goes off when someone closes a car door near it or walks by it.
People are assholes, and I hate feeling like this.
I prefer to trust people, and when I can't, I get on edge and stay there.
I can hardly wait to move out of here and into our new home in less than 3 weeks so my scooter can be garaged when not in use.
The alarm will add a bit of comfort, though I know when out & about with it, a determined thief can steal most anything.
Fucking savages in this town.
No one has any personal honor anymore.
And people may think the scooter is a "toy" but it's my daily driver, rain or shine, and requires a full motorcycle endorsement on my driver's license.
It ain't no toy.
And it wasn't cheap.
End of rant. 
I need to decompress.
Where are my cookies?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 25, 2013)

wow they finally recognize the value of this thread 

it is so worthy to be where it is 

salute 6oo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel you Doobie! Hang in there. Don't fret the scratches, they just give you more cred


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, the scratches are like my battle scars on my hands & head: they all tell a story and are what helps make me who I am.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 2791601View attachment 2791602View attachment 2791603View attachment 2791604View attachment 2791605

a few quick snaps from inside the tent 2nite


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2013)

before the day of face shields you could tell the experience of a motorcycle rider by the number of bugs in their teeth.

I live in a non mj state and am un-familiar with any local growers so my intake has been limited to what comes out of the bloom room-which has kept me thoroughly satisfied. I recently had the honor to partake of a club 600 member's wares and as good as his pictures are (and they are mouth-watering) they don't do his work the honor they deserve for his product is outstanding. You shall remain nameless, but thank you for a top quality smoke that is unbeatable.


cof


----------



## cannabiscult (Aug 25, 2013)

youre the man COF wish i could share with you , ever in colorado give me a shout


----------



## jonnynobody (Aug 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> SCRoG pr*0*n anyone......
> 
> View attachment 2788035View attachment 2788036
> 
> ...


In a ScroG, the plants can't be removed from the grow area so how do you handle pests like spider mite infestations and the like? If I could never remove my plants from my tent, I'd probably have a colony of spider mites fucking me up the arse. ScrOg pest management is a curiosity to me right now b/c that's the only obstacle in jonny's way to running a ScroG setup.


----------



## cannabiscult (Aug 25, 2013)

johnny ive run scrogs for a long time, the key is if you have to control a problem on an inside area it means sometimes taking a plant out but....here are some ways to make things easier ive found work great in scrogs when trying to give individual plants attention.


1. make sure you can walk 360 degrees around the scrogg....if its a 4x8 or somthing where its not a square then make sure you can see and get to the middle by at least 2 sides...
2. lollie pop your scrog.....the less undergrowth to fight through the less problems and barriers will present themselves. (it makes spraying your plants from the bottom to get the under side of leaves easier too.)
3. try to choose genetics that are resistant to mold and pm.
4. bigger plants fewer plants.....this isnt an option for some but ive found that dealing with 24 big girls in a net is easier than 60 small ones....you may need longer veg for this but, your yields shouldnt vary too much...


just a few thoughts off the top of my head....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2013)

I fixed a truck last weekend for a guy I work with. it had been down for about four or five years and we were happy to here it fire up. he gave me some plant and I got them yesterday. planted them today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> In a ScroG, the plants can't be removed from the grow area so how do you handle pests like spider mite infestations and the like? If I could never remove my plants from my tent, I'd probably have a colony of spider mites fucking me up the arse. ScrOg pest management is a curiosity to me right now b/c that's the only obstacle in jonny's way to running a ScroG setup.


 I have mine to where I can get to them, and keep in mind that plant is in the ground


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well seems i am stumbling cross all sorts of gold these days consider me subscribed and grateful for the boutique


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 26, 2013)

See im gonna have to get the 150 out and put in with my 400 here as soon as my new fan arrives does 550 count haha could always throw in 2 26w cfls


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> See im gonna have to get the 150 out and put in with my 400 here as soon as my new fan arrives does 550 count haha could always throw in 2 26w cfls


we've had similar light configurations in the club before urban. welcome!!!

Hey 6'ers, busy few days for me so just had the odd lurk around. Another hectic week ahead as well. Got Mama DST heading over from Scotialand this week as well which is always, fun. To top the week off, my wife has been invited to watch a football match in Barcelona, all expenses paid and is being flown down Wednesday back Thrusday...ffs, how jealous am I!!!

Sun is shining, weather is sweet, makes me wanna move.....

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2013)

All wattages are welcomed in the 600, from 1watt LED on up to the glory of the Sun.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Some Blue Pit for the Club.....





And we all love a bit of Doggy....


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 26, 2013)

Thats a big ass dog! Id be scared it would dominate me and take control of the house lol  Bet you are not welcome in a dog park  Haha I went without smoking for 14 hours and now im hit!


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 26, 2013)

So to the breeders first and foremost what would you saay is your number one botique strain for taste/high if my last concern is yield? I just ordered the qrazyquake last night and that smelly cherry is calling my name.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

i want dog


----------



## deephouser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thought I would leave an update now that the grow is over.

Not counting what I have already smoked and what was lost to rookie mistakes (maybe 1.5 to 2.0 ounces total), my four plant, 600 Watt grow yielded 325 grams of herb plus 12.9 grams of bubble hash.

For a first time grow, that is .56 gpw of herb. Would be even better without stupid rookie mistakes.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for stopping in to let us know dh. That's as good as I've ever done with gpw. Nice work. Got any pics of anything?


----------



## deephouser (Aug 26, 2013)

Not really any new pictures. 

Honestly, towards the end of the grow I lost some motivation and didn't take as good of care of the plants as I should have. Got lazy with the watering and cleaning and upkeep of the tent. 

It really is a lot of work, and the work increases as the grow continues, something I never expected. 

Trimming plants is not fun.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2013)

I always feel like trimming is the secret dark underbelly of the growing world. I never heard about it really before I started and did my first grow thinking it's all good. Then I had to start trimming everything and thought FUcK.... I'm not sure it's all worth it. lol One of the reasons I'm choosing to grow less herb these days is to trim less.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Grow even more herb, pay someone to trim.......problem solved.

For yield urban, deep blue is good, dippy ellsy bringing in good feedback, and black ss is supposed to yield but I have not done that one myself.

Off to Bump class this evening, lol joint in hand in preperation


----------



## deephouser (Aug 26, 2013)

Trimming is so much work that I didn't even finish the last smallest, lowest branches on two plants. They're still sitting, all dried and wilted up, on the plant. Going to do a hash run with that material.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

deephouser said:


> Not really any new pictures.
> 
> Honestly, towards the end of the grow I lost some motivation and didn't take as good of care of the plants as I should have. Got lazy with the watering and cleaning and upkeep of the tent
> It really is a lot of work, and the work increases as the grow continues, something I never expected.
> ...


 yes it is work and alot of it


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 26, 2013)

Just sharing a couple pics 36 days of 12/12. Don't know what day the tigermatoes are on


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder if he also has Angel Hair dreds...


http://news.yahoo.com/pastafarian-student-allowed-wear-pasta-strainer-head-driver-133615473.html

*Pastafarian student allowed to wear pasta strainer on head for driver&#8217;s license photo*


A student at Texas Tech University appears to be the first American to have his driver&#8217;s license photo taken &#8212; and to successfully obtain a driver&#8217;s license &#8212; while wearing a pasta strainer on his head.
The student, Eddie Castillo, pulled off the stunt by claiming to practice Pastafarianism and belong to the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, reports KLBK.
Castillo told DMV officials that the silver, metal pasta strainer is a religious symbol for him, and they bought it.
&#8220;Once she allowed me to put the pasta strainer on my head, I took the biggest, cheesiest smile I probably ever took,&#8221; he reminisced to the Lubbock CBS affiliate.
Pastafarianism is a satire. Its proponents seek to illustrate their belief that government should avoid promoting any single religion.
The purposefully preposterous religion originated in 2005, notes the Daily Mail. A guy named Bobby Henderson concocted it (along with the Spaghetti Monster, the belief that pirates are gods and much else) while he was fighting against the inclusion of intelligent design in Kansas public schools.
&#8220;It was created as a form of satire, but it shouldn&#8217;t be taken in a sense that discriminates or disassociates other religions, and it should be looked at as a political symbol for the separation between church and state,&#8221; Castillo explained.
As KLBK notes, Castillo isn&#8217;t the first person in the United States to try such antics.
&#8220;I&#8217;ve heard of the stories happening in New Jersey, you know, the guy getting arrested for attempting to do the same thing that I was doing, so when I walked in there I had to mentally prepare myself to probably gather bond or something to get out of jail,&#8221; he told the CBS affiliate.
The Texas Tech student added that he was surprised that he succeeded in Lubbock because of its reputation as a bastion for conservatism.
Castillo also expressed his hope that he isn&#8217;t seen as &#8220;poking fun at religious head-wear in other peoples&#8217; faiths.&#8221; Instead, he said, he hopes his action &#8220;opens the doors for new-age religion&#8221; and &#8220;celebrates in a sense that we are a melting pot of a country.&#8221;
It&#8217;s not clear if Castillo will actually be able to keep and use a driver&#8217;s license in which he wears a pasta strainer on his head.
On the one hand, KLBK notes that Castillo had wrangled for a month with the Texas Department of Public Safety (which handles driver&#8217;s licenses) before he actually showed up for his photo wearing a colander.
On the other hand, the station indicated that the Department&#8217;s attorneys are assessing the legality of Castillo&#8217;s license and will contact him &#8220;to rectify the situation.&#8221;
According to a report compiled by the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), Texas law prohibits &#8220;obvious disguises for the purpose of concealing identity or headwear that is not for religious purposes&#8221; in driver&#8217;s license photographs.


----------



## 16PLANTS (Aug 26, 2013)

600 club checking in.......... with some pic's of my first harvest and one nice double topped bud drying. Cant complain , will see what the 12 plants weigh in at when cured. yahoo I did it !! Ok I am a little happy  thank for all the help guys and gals


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys over at the boutique i fixed the problem with my order and sent the difference to you if you should happen to see this.Thanks for the quick email response and the extra souvenirs you added to my order.Soon as they get here somethings getting popped!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2013)

16PLANTS said:


> 600 club checking in.......... with some pic's of my first harvest and one nice double topped bud drying. Cant complain , will see what the 12 plants weigh in at when cured. yahoo I did it !! Ok I am a little happy  thank for all the help guys and gals View attachment 2793015View attachment 2793022



That looks to be a very good haul.

Congrats on completing the cycle!

JD


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 26, 2013)

Trimming definitely isn't the most fun. I try to always take excellent care of my plants. A few grows I was lazy about it, and it showed in the quality. You just have to keep you mind on the prize. Don't neglect your grow or you will be sorry.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like a tidy haul 16PLANTS.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Grow even more herb, pay someone to trim.......problem solved.
> 
> For yield urban, deep blue is good, dippy ellsy bringing in good feedback, and black ss is supposed to yield but I have not done that one myself.
> 
> Off to Bump class this evening, lol joint in hand in preperation


What's up 600?! Been awhile. Started lurking a couple days ago and I'm being drawn back to the crew. 

Paying a trimmer is well worth it for me. I don't care that it costs me cash and/or bud. I absolutely loathe trimming! lol When I lose my trimmer, I'll either find another one or quit growing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Paying a trimmer is well worth it for me. I don't care that it costs me cash and/or bud. I absolutely loathe trimming! lol When I lose my trimmer, I'll either find another one or quit growing


find one or go electric


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 26, 2013)

[youtube]tUzZVZtK9Vc&list[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 26, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> So to the breeders first and foremost what would you saay is your number one botique strain for taste/high if my last concern is yield? I just ordered the qrazyquake last night and that smelly cherry is calling my name.


 you will love smelly cherry. got another pack my self to run. had a keeper but lost it, when i was out of towen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

yea that was some bullsh!t. I would say blue pit but alas not yet. All I need is a thousand dollars for some bb and tga gear


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2013)

I read an article today about the number of loos rich people have. It had this picture:






Is it my imagination or are those canna plants in the windows?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel like Stallone, looking at the two dolphins...I am not
even sure how to use that thing. Is there a toilet there?

LOL!

JD

P.S. That was an obscure reference to Demolition Man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;aFItAo74WFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFItAo74WFA[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 27, 2013)

I dont remember dolphins, i remember sea shells.  Morning yall.
[video=youtube;OrWcEGDXOUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrWcEGDXOUg[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

looks like that bowl would fit quite a large gluetos maximus, handy spray around system for getting sherriffs badge clean as well, oh how the other half live, lol....


Mohican said:


> I read an article today about the number of loos rich people have. It had this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2013)

well my little babys have broken soil heres a pic of 3 of them the blue rhino, critical 47 and afghan kush the jack herer is just showing so pic of her tomoz these are gona see me for the xmas months i think


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guy's and girls. Well I go pick up my school books today and next Tuesday school starts. I'm ready to get on to this new part of my life and see how my brain functions learning new stuff after 25 years of smoking weed and tripping. 

Speaking of weed my backyard is looking funny with all my little clones out there finishing flowering. The L.H. seems to be finally wanting to finish also now that it's outside. I've been checking my girls in the tent to make sure I got the males out earlier as planned. It's starting to look like I did miss 1 but I'll take it. I'm sure theirs a plant somewhere in my yard that would go good with CJ if it is male will know for sure in a day or 2. peace.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 27, 2013)

well today i turn 36. man i bet my seeds come today too.


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2013)

happy b-day....smokeing one for ya.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 27, 2013)

me thinks that is a jetted tub 
like a wirlpool 
wit a sofistacated shower in each corner 

ha you in tub two girls in showers - two in each lol 
da dream is free 

ha yeah a big veg room to use steam from bath and showers 

da floor must be cold unless heated underneath 
must be nicce to have crazy money 

all my poe azz can do is light one up an admire 


peace out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

Happy b-day cali. what did you order


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

Hoi Cali, Gefeliciteerd Jongen, lang zal je leven!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

Ffs, my mate, "nah, I don't want a net in there incase I need to take it down in a hurry"....fukkin dogs all over the shops, lol. A net will go in the next round, fuk having to deal with this lot....(sorry phone pics to shite as well).















coming down in the next week....

Peace, DST


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 27, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> find one or go electric


Have any of you guys tried electric ones? The investment seems significant, but it also seems like it may be worth it in the long run. Time is money, after all.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

I have heard they do the job, but you are never going to win a beauty contest with one.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 27, 2013)

Broke the last head i had. lol glass bowl. Sucks i got 4 bowls with glue and tape and out with it!
Thinking of getting some roor turbo bowls. Any suggestions?


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

don't get a toilet bowl, that's all I can suggest.....unless it's like the posh one above.


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2013)

DST said:


> don't get a toilet bowl, that's all I can suggest.....unless it's like the posh one above.


hahahaha....you nut..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a bit of woof woof! Must be stinking up everything in a 420 mile radius!


Look up the ardvark trimmer. Like d said, not gonna win a beauty contest for sure but will suffice for most everyone.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

Amazingly whodat the 10inch can is doing a grand job. It's amazing just how stealthy you can make a tent grow actually. The extra $$$ for the silent box fan and the large can is paying off. The guy who lives in the place cannot hear or smell a thing and it's not a big place. Soon as you open the door the whole apartment honks though lmfao....


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

best go and sort this Krazyness out with my first joint of the day...almost 5pm ffs.


genuity said:


> hahahaha....you nut..


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday 209!!! You old man. 



Javadog said:


> P.S. That was an obscure reference to Demolition Man


I love it. I was trying really hard to think of anything else from demolition man and I couldn't. Just that wesley snipes looked ridiculous and they spent a lot of time underground, right?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

Those tops are getting very dark DST. I wish that I'd gotten the Dog....

LOL, yes, seashells....thanks for that.

Jig, some of the other great scenes were just classic Dennis Leary rants.

Have a great day.

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

You know, I don't even think I have seen Demolition Man....oh what I have missed in life eh!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

You've missed a lot my friend. You've never even set foot in the grand ole US of A.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 27, 2013)

[youtube]JxkOy6iDNdY[/youtube] candy paint, sweets, n dank its a family affair!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

DST, Demolition Man is a fairly stupid film, but the comic elements make it work.

If you ever wonder whether testosterone is becoming a banned substance, then 
the very-gentle world of the future that it suggests might give you a laugh.

Take care,

JD


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 27, 2013)

DST said:


> You know, I don't even think I have seen Demolition Man....oh what I have missed in life eh!



I saw it in the theater haha.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 27, 2013)

Happy B-day Cali. I hope you have a good day. This year on my b-day I realized all last year my Gf had me convinced I was all ready 39. After 30 age is just a number till 40 rolls around. At least I dodged it for another year. Peace and take a toke for every year.

On another note, props to the BB guy's again. As I've stated many times my seed staring skills suck. But once again with the BB gear 2 days later and 13 of 15 have cracked their shell and now in dirt. If they don't show up now it's my fault.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad to hear it jimmer. Meant to say, good luck with school! I think it was hydra that was saying he dropped like $800 on his books, fuk me that was my whole grant for the year, lol.....


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 27, 2013)

all sorts of b-days this time of year... mines soon too. lol happy b day to 209 and whoever else!!

so ive come to ya'll good folks for some advice on training/topping a plant im having issues with... I have a plant from seed that mutated a bit while still young. It ended up having a couple of wierd nodes with extra sets on them. it caused the plant to grow out two main stems on its own as if it were topped, with two other smaller secondary stems shooting out under-neath and to the side, which ill most likely take off and maybe use for clones since this plant smells so good so far.
one of the main stems turned out to grow completely normal, while the other main stem kept growing out like a polyploid. i topped the polyploid main stem to get it to stop having crazy nodes. now its growing out about 5 normal tops from where i topped it, but, its shorter than the other main stem. i even topped the normal main stem and tried to let the mutated main stem catch up, which led to the "normal" main branch to having a nice set of 4 big stems coming out, and i even topped the 2 tallest ones on that to try and let the other stem catch up. so now ive got one taller main stem thats gonna have 6 nice even stems growing out, and another shorter main stem with 5 new tops growing out from where i topped it to correct it from being polyploid. problem is the one stem that was normal is growing faster and is taller. so now it would take some work to get both sets of tops at the same height for an even canopy. and im usually pretty good at that, but this one is giving me trouble. im racking my brain trying to make a decision on what to do.
would u guys just chop the shorter main stem and let the other, nicer, more mature, and more even growing stem go on alone and just have the 6 main tops? its what ive considered... but i cant help thinking that i could just leave it be and have much more tops but with some of them not being as tall and even. plus id be chopping off a big part of the plant...

i hope this aint too confusing... ill get some pics to try and show u what i mean as soon as i find my camera. heres a crappy paint drawing in the meantime.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Have any of you guys tried electric ones? The investment seems significant, but it also seems like it may be worth it in the long run. Time is money, after all.


you can build one if you are handy. I will do one some time. when I get tired of trimming I guess


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Thinking of getting some roor turbo bowls. Any suggestions


 that roor will kick your ass if you are not careful. at lest the 3 footer I use to smoke would get in your eye quick.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 27, 2013)

I have done nothing to this but it seems to have grown to stems almost as thick as the main one. Is that polyploid?  Damn i should have been sleeping hours ago. Better get to bed before the girl wakes up for work 
Edit: Tent is filled


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey 600, just popping real quick-like.
Have my motorcycle alarm installed and it is LOUD.

We had a minor snag on the home purchase, as the title company was refusing to close escrow until the son of the seller proved he had power of attorney from his elderly mom who has dimentia, and written confirmation from her doctor, and written confirmation from any & all siblings of the son/seller.
Got it all squared away, and we get the keys to the house on Friday.

Waiting for my buddy to pop in so he can go acquire a zip of herb for me, and will be blazed tonight.
 Lots to do.
Happy birthday, 209!! Hope your day is awesome!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 27, 2013)

good luck and congrats doobie!

nice pics and plants there HydroGp! yeah that dont look like a polyploid, to me, going by the pic at least... ud know it if u saw one on a plant in veg. its where they have like 3 or more nodes at an intersection instead of the normal two or staggered ones. 

im just not sure what to do... i feel like im taking a huge part of the plant off if i chop it where i showed in that drawing. i actually just took the two secondary stems off for clones. so as long as one of those makes it at least ill have another chance with this plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

> nice pics and plants there HydroGp! yeah that dont look like a polyploid, to me, going by the pic at least... ud know it if u saw one on a plant in veg. its where they have like 3 or more nodes at an intersection instead of the normal two or staggered ones


I had one last run


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

jus moved here and gotta get something up here quick,out of smoke under 1-600- 30 Blueberry regs and 3 east coast purple diesel I bred las yr,will transplant girls wen sex shows,plus outdoorgrow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

yea the moves suck man just did it my self about 250 miles for me


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 27, 2013)

Whats up folks , just in to check all the goodies growing on, some new folk's with new jokes I see! Plenty greenery too 
I'll have to get a decent peek, prob. Take me till a.m but looking forward.

Shout out to D.S.T, D.G.T, Mr. West, D.A.T, COF, Doobie Bro, Whodat, genuity, Cali Closet, Dwezel, H.C and a bunch more.
Hope all's good and whenever I get back to it hope theres still a few old faces around. First move to getting back complete, fresh start with some great pip's, and hopefully dig out me old DOG from the s1's.

Anyway laters for now troops, keep it green. ( purp's good too  )

Cinders


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2013)

Great to see you pop in, cinders!

I hope things get back to normal for you soon.

I'll be thinking of you while I toke tonight:
(my buddy came through nicely. Not sure of the strain, but has a lemony/minty smell in the bag)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> good luck and congrats doobie!


Thanks, slsy!
Hope your clones both take root


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks for the love crew. seeds i got where, smelly cherry, bx2 dog, qrazy qauke, dipps ellsy, and the gave me some deep blue too. i have some blue pits and deep psy? in flower, at another house. will get pics up soon. smoking with the wife, and had some b-cake. lol, what happen to all the food pics we had going. well good night guys.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Cinders, grand to see ya man. Hope you and the crew are doing well, big wave to the misses and little-un (and not so little un, lol.).

Doobs, If I was there we'd be cracking open some champoo bubbles to celebrate, along with copious quantities of the icky of course. Stoked for you and the lady bru. Happy Flitting!


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

DO you think it would be possible to lst the main branch to allow the polyploid branch to catch up. Level out the playing field and auxins should also get levelled out? no?

Sounds like a real interesting plant none the less.



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> all sorts of b-days this time of year... mines soon too. lol happy b day to 209 and whoever else!!
> 
> so ive come to ya'll good folks for some advice on training/topping a plant im having issues with... I have a plant from seed that mutated a bit while still young. It ended up having a couple of wierd nodes with extra sets on them. it caused the plant to grow out two main stems on its own as if it were topped, with two other smaller secondary stems shooting out under-neath and to the side, which ill most likely take off and maybe use for clones since this plant smells so good so far.
> one of the main stems turned out to grow completely normal, while the other main stem kept growing out like a polyploid. i topped the polyploid main stem to get it to stop having crazy nodes. now its growing out about 5 normal tops from where i topped it, but, its shorter than the other main stem. i even topped the normal main stem and tried to let the mutated main stem catch up, which led to the "normal" main branch to having a nice set of 4 big stems coming out, and i even topped the 2 tallest ones on that to try and let the other stem catch up. so now ive got one taller main stem thats gonna have 6 nice even stems growing out, and another shorter main stem with 5 new tops growing out from where i topped it to correct it from being polyploid. problem is the one stem that was normal is growing faster and is taller. so now it would take some work to get both sets of tops at the same height for an even canopy. and im usually pretty good at that, but this one is giving me trouble. im racking my brain trying to make a decision on what to do.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks, D

I'm about as chuffed as I can be.
As soon as we hear from the title company tomorrow early, we'll know the final amount to wire them for down payment, fees & closing costs, then it's a done deal and they turn over the keys on Friday.
We're hiring 3 guys to do the physical part of the hauling, so after we've packed it will be about 6 hours to move it all (me and an old & in-shape hippe from the other temp agency did it in 8 hours when we moved here from Portland).
Will have a wall to take out on Saturday, then getting the washer & drying delivered on the 3rd, then carpet & laminate flooring show up a few days later.
Well, the laminate will be dropped off so it can get aclimated to the house for a few days before they install it.
Tons to do yet, and will be busy as for a while.
Trying for a move-in date of Sept 12th or 13th.
Going to be nice to say goodbye to the apartment (forever to be known as U-420), and get back to making like Hank Hill again.

Lots of before & after pics to come over the next few weeks.

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

wiring over the cash for a house, not your usual internet banking transaction! just awesome though mate. I remember the last company I worked for, I was doing practically every fukkin job for them at one point, they had me transferring money through their banking system to pay invoices off, and one day I added a figure which I had cut and paste from a document and for some reason it added about 5 0's onto the end of the number, lmfao....needless to say the bank contacted us to say we had insufficient funds


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Glad to hear it jimmer. Meant to say, good luck with school! I think it was hydra that was saying he dropped like $800 on his books, fuk me that was my whole grant for the year, lol.....


Thanks. I spent $1300 on used books and a apprentice tool kit for school. I have all the tools except a couple of specialty tools but I get $9000 in grants alone for the school year and figured it's best to get the kit the instructor recommends for that part of schooling. Plus I get unemployment the whole 2 years. I figured it out and works out to be like $15 an hour job. Best opportunity in my life.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 28, 2013)

I just realized that I'm almost at 420 post. I wish I was talented enough to post a cool banjo jam or something like doobiebrothers famous post but I suck so I'll save everyone the pain.

We must have had a bad storm while I was sleeping last night. All my outside girls look like wet poodles. 1 branch on a smaller plant broke. I could have splint it but decided to just cut off and figure I'll make some butter with it and my trim from my inside harvest now finishing outside. My Jack Herer is done I see today and the Liberty Haze is Finally starting to finish up. So by Monday it should all be harvested and trimmed. 

I'm also thinking about starting a thread for my bb gear in flower and the ones I just started when they pop if I can figure out how to link it to my sig. Does any one have an idea where I can find out how to. Yes, I'm a dumb ass on the computer. But even a mid age dog can learn new tricks. Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> if I can figure out how to link it to my sig. Does any one have an idea where I can find out how to.


To get the link you want, you will go to the page you want the link to... copy the url address up at the top (the www. bit)

Now at the top of an RIU page on the right there is a link to 'My Rollitup'. Click on that.

On the left is a long menu of links... in there is 'Edit Signature'. Click on that

That will bring up a big box like a post looks... paste the link in there, click 'Save Signature' and you are golden.

Any help needed on how to do any of the things I described, just mention it. And if you want to do advanced stuff we can help with that too.  

Diffrerent subject, I'm a big fan of folks going to school.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> To get the link you want, you will go to the page you want the link to... copy the url address up at the top (the www. bit)
> 
> Now at the top of an RIU page on the right there is a link to 'My Rollitup'. Click on that.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I'll do this later tonight when my Gf is sleeping. On the school thing thanks also. I figure I use my brain for trying to get the most money without working for years and the amount of work that takes I might as well use it for work instead of my body. After 2 hernia surgeries and 1 back surgery doing flooring and such has kicked my butt. Also no matter what you want to do in life learning the most you can about it is always a good thing and almost a necessity if you want to succeed. It just took me awhile to get to this realization. We all know how the story goes young and knows it all.

I forgot the pron from my jack I harvested today. It was 3 of the little clones.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

I feel like school teaches you how to learn. And knowing how to learn makes anything possible. Well most things at least. I can teach myself anything now, especially with the help of the internet. Speaking of which, I haven't shown you guys my building (something I learned how to do mostly on my own).


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

ok, I am a bit tipsy, but those pics with that cat was just making my smile hurt a bit, haha...i can't decide if it's para about what you are doing, or just following everything you do, or just a camera poser...

reason for tipsyness: gotta go and meet Mom DST, who has now officially landed! think I'll also have a swift malt as well, lol...fuk me she's getting like my Gran = MAD! lol. HELP ME, I am sure to turn that way as well......


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

oh, and Jig, you can be in the gang ok! lol. much respect for the "bouwer vaardigheiden!" (builders skillfullness!!)


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Say hi to Mom! Have a good time mate. Is she coming back out when the baby's born? How many gran kids she already got? Give her a big hug from some guy she's never heard of.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

She likes hugs from guys, lol...not necessarily me though (that's not truessy, lol). She got 2 from my sister, and then 4 from my half sister and brother (brother is like - who the fuk, we never hear or see him, so my Ma stopped sending them bonds, lol).

And she said, "your Sister and me will be coming over before Xmas to see the baby,......we'll be staying in a hotel". FUKKIN GOOD, I thought! I do love my ma!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Christmas sure is gonna be a blast. Do the Mrs.' fam have plans to visit in the near future? I can't wait to meet the little guy myself.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 28, 2013)

well just waiting my white widow to pop now every thing else has..... going for couple new bulbs in couple days before i put them in the tent under the hid light cant wait


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 28, 2013)

DST said:


> DO you think it would be possible to lst the main branch to allow the polyploid branch to catch up. Level out the playing field and auxins should also get levelled out? no?
> 
> Sounds like a real interesting plant none the less.


thx for the response DST... yeah i did a no-no and forgot to label my plants/seeds this time around . im pretty sure its a Nirvana Medusa tho. ive finished one other plant of it a while back, loved the final product. rock hard indica buds, very strong stone, excellent indica medicine ime, just sometimes its a fussy strain. i had another amazing medusa plant this time, just wonderful, and it turned out to be male. ugh... wish i could use it for something or give it to someone who could. 

well the bigger main stem has already been topped, AND the top 2 new growths were topped again to let the next set down catch up and level out. thats why i tried to draw the pic with the 6 stems sticking out like that on the bigger main stem. so ive really done alot of pruning already to try and let the new growth from the shorter main branch catch up, which like the drawing shows, has 5 new stems growing out from the polyploid madness on that branch
i dunno... im still considering just hacking off the polyploid branch, with its 5 little new tops (which none are poly's so far too), and just seeing if it will root and just make it a clone. that would leave me with a very nice and even canopy on the other branch

I almost just gave up on this one a while ago, but it had such a good smell to it. That usually is a sign that its probably a good pheno ime. Usually the strongest smelling plants in veg end up being the most potent and/or hashy at the end for me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2013)

DST said:


> ok, I am a bit tipsy, but those pics with that cat was just making my smile hurt a bit, haha...i can't decide if it's para about what you are doing, or just following everything you do, or just a camera poser...
> 
> reason for tipsyness: gotta go and meet Mom DST, who has now officially landed! think I'll also have a swift malt as well, lol...fuk me she's getting like my Gran = MAD! lol. HELP ME, I am sure to turn that way as well......


You're already mad as a march hare!
You mean it's gonna get worster!?!?


You two must be quite a pair


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 28, 2013)

damn 6, not being able to smoke is so weiiiiiiiiird. one mounth down.. well sort of.. and 11 to go.. till then, beers and black n milds. cheers. [youtube]nqUIqYlebnY[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2013)

Counting down with you.

Imagine just how incredibly ripped you are going to get...

Good luck,

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I feel like school teaches you how to learn. And knowing how to learn makes anything possible. Well most things at least. I can teach myself anything now, especially with the help of the internet. Speaking of which, I haven't shown you guys my building (something I learned how to do mostly on my own).
> 
> View attachment 2795264View attachment 2795265View attachment 2795266View attachment 2795268View attachment 2795270View attachment 2795271View attachment 2795269View attachment 2795272


Nice work Jig, is that "Jig's Cat Cave"


----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2013)

..or Mrs. Jig's Cat Cave. :0)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of production quality.


[video=youtube_share;xFiDxOGhxX0]http://youtu.be/xFiDxOGhxX0[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh much 'worst'er, like a Brad'worst'


DoobieBrother said:


> You're already mad as a march hare!
> You mean it's gonna get worster!?!?
> 
> 
> You two must be quite a pair


Young ladies looking very happy Doobster!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks java thanks fam, (6) im feelin lonely than a bitch right now.. sucks.. i been smokein blacks hard. im stuck in a major rut with no tow truck. cant wait to show ya'll my harvest.. i was fucked up one day and burnt my plants a bit.. slap* im going threw it.. very hard.. and im out of beer and blacks.. got a few more sips of red bull.. and after than ima have to remind myself that im alone.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 29, 2013)

well here the couple pics also got 3 plants from a friend 2 cherry bomb and a critical kush there gona be for cuts one my seedlings ar big enough to get under the hid for main-lining


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Droman, keep yer head up bru, things will improve!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

aye chin up babydman, believe me there's peeps worse off. i felt real pissed off after my bags got nicked after my holiday, then they sat me next to a guy who had his feet blown off in the falklands war. put shit into perspective real quick. it'll get better


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey, Don-ali-mumar, what's going on in your avatar, lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

i'm hittin da hookah baby


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

Is that a Pina Collada on the side there? lol. Looks like a giggle was had!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

pina colada's and mojito's  that tasted almost exactly the same. the shisha was poor compared to my own, shit even my hookah is better than that but you know when in rome n all that. might break out the hookah later, got a smidge of shish to put in the baccy sit n hot box the veggies in my porch lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jig your tutorial worked great thanks again. I now have a thread started for my Dog, Black SS, and Casey Jones, I just put in 12/12. I'm also doing my 10 Sour Cherry, 5 Dogs, and 5 Silver berry clones. I'm hoping to get 10 plants from my 15 seeds then 5-6 females to go with my clones and open up and run out both 600 after this next harvest. Got to get ready for vacation. So come check it out. 

On a good note the GF got a job working at a nontraditional high school running their special ed department. Plus a interview for running a tutor dept. for a local community college. Things always seems to work out with a little patience.Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2013)

It all works out for the best in the end I guess. The tutor gig sounds nice. It's usually nice working with kids who want tutoring in Community college. They are usually in the tutoring center because they want to be there, and they have a desire to learn. Nothing lights educators up kids who have a desire to learn. Good for her.

And good for you and your sig hahaha. Small victories.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye chin up babydman, believe me there's peeps worse off. i felt real pissed off after my bags got nicked after my holiday, then they sat me next to a guy who had his feet blown off in the falklands war. put shit into perspective real quick. it'll get better


That dude was probably bumming about his feet then he was like hey, I dont gotta buy shoes or socks anymore, put it in perspective for him! Personally I hate picking out shoes.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2013)

so........................"DOGGING"

^^^^^
have you ever????

hahahahahaha,yep another good day for me.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2013)

You mean noodling? WTH is dogging, are we still talking about fishing
[video=youtube_share;LksuKTD8y0o]http://youtu.be/LksuKTD8y0o[/video]


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You mean noodling? WTH is dogging, are we still talking about fishing


hahaha im thinking one of our over the pond bros will chime in real soon.

no fishing on this one...stick my hand in a catfish/beaver/snapper hole...no think you.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

not with people watching I haven't, lol.


genuity said:


> so........................"DOGGING"
> 
> ^^^^^
> have you ever????
> ...


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 29, 2013)

genuity said:


> hahaha im thinking one of our over the pond bros will chime in real soon.
> 
> no fishing on this one...stick my hand in a catfish/beaver/snapper hole...no think you.


dogging noodling , ive heard one old country dude call it mud holing if dogging didnt sound dirty enough. loads of fun till you get finned by a catfish. beaver? no thank you sir


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

Not sure about you lot, but dogging where I come from is having sex outside, normally with a bunch of folk watching you do it! lol......ok, back to fishing it is then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That dude was probably bumming about his feet then he was like hey, I dont gotta buy shoes or socks anymore, put it in perspective for him! Personally I hate picking out shoes.


dude was dead philosophical about it. he's been round the world traveling and actually seen the 7 wonders. no way he'd have done that grunting round in the army. he also had £42,000 sports ankles fitted and walked surprisingly well. so well in fact that when he asked for assistance to the plane the dickhead at the flight check in desk refused him.


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 29, 2013)

Well thought I would stop by and say what's to all u guyss Ben super busy job hunting .but when u havnt worked in 6 years its tough to put a resume together all my old employers are dead basicly . I worked at mom n pop shops and feed stores . Life sucks right now


----------



## eleventysix (Aug 29, 2013)

Haven't been around in a while, but I always like to post up some good lookin buds.. ha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 29, 2013)

I finally harvested my last Liberty Haze today. I left the bottom to finish up.View attachment 2796416View attachment 2796419

I normally don't weigh my stuff wet but with these donkey dicks I had to. They weighed 720g wet just off the top part. Bigger than I ever thought I'd get from inside.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 29, 2013)

Day 39 of 12/12. Thought this might be polyploid? Bud from that branch seems to be matured lots more than the rest of the plant. Strange. Also did a Trimming of the Ultra Lemon Haze


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

I got a question for the pros, is it safe to mix BT with Neem? Or will the Neem affect the BT?


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

i like neem but whats bt?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> i like neem but whats bt?


Bacillus Thuringiensis. For caterpillars


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry i don't know, maybe an outdoor grower might help.

i know neem is supposed to make a barrier that prevents nasties from sticking to the plant, maybe spray the bt then neem the next day or something.

are you worried about a reaction of some sort? maybe try a small area first as the saying goes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> sorry i don't know, maybe an outdoor grower might help.
> 
> i know neem is supposed to make a barrier that prevents nasties from sticking to the plant, maybe spray the bt then neem the next day or something.
> 
> are you worried about a reaction of some sort? maybe try a small area first as the saying goes.


I am just going to spray Neem first and then wait two days and spray the BT. I am asking about mixing cause I dont know if the neem will kill off the BT.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2013)

Smoke &#8217;em if you got &#8217;em: Obama admin. OKs Washington, Colorado marijuana laws

Attorney General Eric H. Holder told Colorado and Washington on Thursday that the federal government will not stand in the way of those states&#8217; marijuana laws, clearing the way for individuals to possess and use the drug.

The decision, which has been anticipated for months, creates a patchwork of federal enforcement in the country &#8212; but it also marks the beginning of state experimentation as local officials try to figure out their own approaches to drug policy.

&#8220;We want to show how it&#8217;s done, and done right,&#8221; said Washington Gov. Jay Inslee, a Democrat, who said the final agreement represents a balance that protects individual users but still allows states and the federal government to go after criminal gangs involved in marijuana.

Residents in Washington and Colorado voted to legalize marijuana use in last year&#8217;s elections, putting those states in conflict with federal law and policy, which characterizes marijuana as a dangerous drug subject and includes criminal penalties for those found in possession.

Since then, Attorney General Eric H. Holder has been considering the federal government&#8217;s response to the two states.

Thursday&#8217;s decision means the federal government will not sue to block the two states from implementing their policies.

In addition, the Justice Department also issued new guidance to all U.S. attorneys laying out priorities in other states such as trying to prevent gang activity related to marijuana, and preventing distribution of the drug to minors.

The four-page memo reiterates the low priority prosecutors should put on end-level users.

Legalization advocates cheered the Washington and Colorado decisions but said they&#8217;ll be watching to see how prosecutors follow through on the new guidance.

&#8220;The real question is whether the president will call off his federal agencies that have been on the attack and finally let legal marijuana businesses operate without harassment, or if he wants the DEA and prosecutors to keep intervening as they have throughout his presidency and thus continue forcing users to buy marijuana on the illegal market where much of the profits go to violent drug cartels and gangs,&#8221; said Tom Angell, chairman of Marijuana Majority.

The Justice Department told Washington and Colorado it will watch to see how they implement their marijuana policies to make sure both states have strong regulatory systems in place to stop children from getting the drug, and to keep criminal gangs from involvement in the business


Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/aug/29/obama-administration-oks-washington-colorado-marij/#ixzz2dOUyal22 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## james2500 (Aug 29, 2013)

it's wonderful living in Wa state, i never thought in a million years we would see recreational use legalized, never.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I got a question for the pros, is it safe to mix BT with Neem? Or will the Neem affect the BT?


"BT" is really just the toxin created by this bacterium. (I mused about trying to get a culture :0)

As such, the only concern would be a chemical reaction which I would not expect.

Instead I would recall that it has been suggested that one use a series of attacks when
fighting pests. ...and so using one, then the other some time later, might be the best idea.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree with JD. And also if worried just do a small bit like GHB said....ok, just thought I'd chip in and agree with people,


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2013)

is your mother looking over your shoulder?


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

nah, she's gone to bed, cof. drank enough wine and talked the hind legs off a .........


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2013)

she has a lot of catching up to do....and you're the recipient.
just have another bowl and smile


cof


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 29, 2013)

jonnynobody said:


> In a ScroG, the plants can't be removed from the grow area so how do you handle pests like spider mite infestations and the like? If I could never remove my plants from my tent, I'd probably have a colony of spider mites fucking me up the arse. ScrOg pest management is a curiosity to me right now b/c that's the only obstacle in jonny's way to running a ScroG setup.


My solution to this was an industrial bug bomb. I tried everything else(Einstien Oil, Safer Soap, Dont Bug Me, Azamax) and none of them worked for me, just kept them at bay. But when I set off one of these little bastards
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Attain-TR-2oz-Spider-Mite-Killer-Super-Bomb-BEST-/250833434174#vi-content
They disappeared never to be seen again. Some would shy away from this, but for me it was the only thing that worked and in a scrog like mine, probly the only realistic option. If you have any questions feel free to ask because using one wrong can be VERY dangerous.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 29, 2013)

^^^^^doesn't say it's food grade though

*Attain TR is labeled for use in greenhouses on bedding plants, cut flowers, flowering hanging baskets, foliage, potted flowering plants and ornamentals.*


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2013)

Integra... are you just always lurking or what?  Got anything growing?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2013)

docs ganja cave week 2 update[video=youtube;1NaH1JJvnYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NaH1JJvnYs&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] something I am working on  billy (BA#1)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2013)

A quickarooni-toon-tooni update in pic format to help make up for the abomination that was my vid update of yestermorn:

*The wife has given the okay to add a second 600-watt to the flowering room and will add a mH bulb on a digital ballast, with overlapping timing between mH and HPS to mimic more basic days of lighting. Vegging room will be under 48" T-12 fluorescent for a total of 480-watts, and will mount the ballasts remotely out of the room to reduce heat.

(day #5 of 12/12: Black Dynamite, Casey Jones, Extrema)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2013)

And we get the keys to the house tomorrow by 11-am, or by 4-pm or 5-pm, depending on when the deed gets entered into the records by the clerk if it'll be done before or after the lunch hour.

And we'll be moving in starting on the 7th and finishing by the 9th.

Going to bring my computer & bass guitar kit over to have something to do while the flooring & carpets are installed, and will be taking pics & vids of the process as the work progresses.
Tomorrow night I go over after we get the keys and remove the wallboard from the wall to be taken out so I can assess the wiring needs to re-route power for some wall outlets & light switches when the wall is opened up. Going to run the romex up & over and through a conduit pipe hidden by a soffet I'll make over the wall opening.
Then get what I need at Lowe's on Saturday to finish it up.
Need to get that opened up and trimmed out so the laminate flooring will install as expected. 
Hope you all have a good night!
I'll be doing more lurking & "Liking" than posting over the next week as we make a major push to get it all done on time, but will post updates as often as I can.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 4 days off and can catch up some seeded 4 branches this week many more to go I 2 weeks


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 30, 2013)

hmm I hope the fairy makes it to you before you move doobs, and also im second guessing my stealth strategy of writing "happy birthday" in big red letters on the back of the envelope lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> docs ganja cave  week 2 update[video=youtube;1NaH1JJvnYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NaH1JJvnYs&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] something I am working on View attachment 2797386View attachment 2797387 billy (BA#1) View attachment 2797388 View attachment 2797389


NS.........


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 30, 2013)

rdr shit like that make me just hope one day..... Man the possibilities are endless but i really like this style grow.I saw another spiraling tower from someones darkstar grow the dude was like mister wizard or some shit for real!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

Very exciting times Doobie, new house ma MAN! stoked that it's come together for you guys!!!! Hip hip, hoorey!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 30, 2013)

Gonna be great Doobie! Hope you will still find time to post your madness! You really crack me up sometimes! Hip Hip, Hurra!
For the deaf, raise your hands hu,hu,hu! For the horny ones, add for-hurra! (Talking bout penis foreskin) And for the old ones, HUUUUUUUURRAAAAAAAAAA!
That got outta hand(mind) lol  Ill just go over here now..


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

Gen, here's the Fireballs so far. The male is looking quite tight and shorter than the females
Female Fireball





Female Fireball





Male Fireball





Female Fireball






Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2013)

them look dam good dst,real uniform if you ask me.
the one I had going got hit by some stray pollen,well my whole room did last run,so I did not get to the end on them.thanks hope they turn out right for you.


very nice updates all.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

They are some stinky tangs for sure! Can't wait to get em cookalookin!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> rdr shit like that make me just hope one day..... Man the possibilities are endless but i really like this style grow.I saw another spiraling tower from someones darkstar grow the dude was like mister wizard or some shit for real!


I saw that DS,sweet.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2013)

just placed my 1st order with Breeders Boutique, got some dippy ellsy coming, i cant wait as this will make up for not getting my exo cuts just now, does BB normally send any freebies with orders?


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

freebies are just as good as what you pay for, you'll be in for a nice surprise gary


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

the freebies I got with my liberty haze order saved my whole grow...only 1 plant of 5 LH's finished and it's way below my expectations


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 30, 2013)

yo doc - a very nice show whut an eye full

doob - yo plants so dark green an healthy lookin

6oo - always a great show - never a disapointment to da eye balls

keep slayenum


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> the freebies I got with my liberty haze order saved my whole grow...only 1 plant of 5 LH's finished and it's way below my expectations



i've grown barneys before and was not impressed, i have a 10 pack of g-13 haze that i am debating whether or not to germinate.

try http://breedersboutique.com next time, they have quality genetics at great prices. freebies are always top notch too.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

ghb said:


> i've grown barneys before and was not impressed, i have a 10 pack of g-13 haze that i am debating whether or not to germinate.
> 
> try http://breedersboutique.com next time, they have quality genetics at great prices. freebies are always top notch too.


yes I'm trying them next....the barney's beans I'm going to put outdoors next spring


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

3 cheers for free seeds. Hope everyone's weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## HaloKittyKitty (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, great to deal with and the freebies were awesome! 



ghb said:


> ...try http://breedersboutique.com next time, they have quality genetics at great prices. freebies are always top notch too.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

lol !!!haha,,,GDP fems just went up at bcseedking same ones i'm doin test grow on and represent,yea man this the way we chill in West Texas oil country,lol.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am just going to spray Neem first and then wait two days and spray the BT. I am asking about mixing cause I dont know if the neem will kill off the BT.


I will confirm, but, as I wrote earlier, it is not a live culture of this bacillus, but 
an amount of a toxin that it produces.

You will do well with your plan.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. From the Wiki:
During sporulation, many Bt strains produce crystal proteins (proteinaceous inclusions), called &#948;-endotoxins, that have Insecticide action.

I think that these proteins are what we use as "BT".


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

i see dst deleted his post and insult..boy o boy..RDR.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Integra... are you just always lurking or what?  Got anything growing?


I only get on about every other week. So I try to skim through and help people when I can. I know its not listed as food grade, but I didnt have any negative side effects when I used it. I used it at week 3-4 of flower. I have stuff going, but its embarrassing looking. Still trying to find time to take pics. One of these days Ill get to it.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

Eh? never deleted nish. DST


raiderman said:


> i see dst deleted his post and insult..boy o boy..RDR.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

And who did I insult?....because if I did insult someone then they obviously fukkin deserved it!, lol.....right, whsiky finished, good night, and fffffffffffffuuuuu...sleep tight!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, either we own it, or I'm in the process of committing a misdemeanor offense:







Just stopping in at the apartment long enough for some dinner and then back at it after the wife and I take a car load of boxed up stuff over to the new place.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, either we own it, or I'm in the process of committing a misdemeanor offense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad ass doobie


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2013)

DST said:


> Gen, here's the Fireballs so far. The male is looking quite tight and shorter than the females
> Female Fireball
> 
> 
> ...


hey d if you catch some pollen,and feel like making f2's(phenol dependent) go right ahead.im sure the guys at BB could use them as freebies.
I got 29 f1's left,and ima pop them all this winter,and I still got pollen from the cherry puff dad#1.
I was thinking about finding a female from the fireballs,and hit it with the dad#1 pollen.and if I find a male from the fireballs,i will get some pollen from him,and hope I find a keeper phenol from this set of cherry puff f2's I got going.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

Doobie... I'm so excited for you. My heart skipped when I saw that pic. So so so so so stoked for you and your wife. It's long deserved. Can't wait to come visit.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2013)

sorry doob, but that looks more like a felony.
...and if I attempted it, it would be false pretense.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2013)

genuity said:


> hey d if you catch some pollen,and feel like making f2's(phenol dependent) go right ahead.im sure the guys at BB could use them as freebies.
> I got 29 f1's left,and ima pop them all this winter,and I still got pollen from the cherry puff dad#1.
> I was thinking about finding a female from the fireballs,and hit it with the dad#1 pollen.and if I find a male from the fireballs,i will get some pollen from him,and hope I find a keeper phenol from this set of cherry puff f2's I got going.


dst had a nice looking male fireballs, I have some gdp pollen and my ba#1 is starting to flower now


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

Doobie,

Enjoy the access. I painted our house before we moved in....once in, this 
would be utterly impossible. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm real messed up right now and had to read this a few times but I think awesome doobiebrother.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 30, 2013)

Funny story time. First forgive me for grammer im really hi. I went to get my daughters for school shopping. Im a hippy thru and thru and believe in one expressing them selves. With this being said my 11 year old had her hear dyed neon purple. The hair was very real. She was wearing a neon green tank top and yellow shorts. My oldest one looked at me and commented about try to wear a tie dye now! Girls you have to love them.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 30, 2013)

man still waiting on the fairy. sure she will show up soon. hope eveyone hase a safe weekend. im smoking, some bp right now


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Doobie,
> 
> Enjoy the access. I painted our house before we moved in....once in, this
> would be utterly impossible.
> ...


We bought a brand new house and my wife started painting as soon as we moved in! She didnt like white. And most of the interior has been done twice! We had a yellowish with a faux that she didnt like after a few years and re-did 75% of the house. She did all the painting herself, I burn out after about 5 minutes tops LOL.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 31, 2013)

I just watched Kick Ass 2. Must say this is my kind of comedy/action. Crazy how these movies just takes me in. Brilliant!


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 31, 2013)

so unless im missing something here some fucking fag in the mail process got me. anyone who works with breeders botique know if this is what their packaging looks like. I got a plain white envelope 3 stamps but i knew something was up when i saw a staple on the pack and since no customs sticker im assuming some nosey dick at the post office did it. opened up a pin taped inside a cassette tape nothing else booo fucking hooo just ruined my day fuck


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

Check your email bru, I am sure those guys will help you sort it.


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 31, 2013)

ok already got a reply from the breeders boutique. Kind of sketched out seeing as how it wasnt customs who got me (no tape) but had to be someone employed by the regular post hopefully not my local as i live in a small town and would hate to have every one of my packages being fingerfucked and seeds removed.FML today sucks.But on the brightside the breeders said they would not only resend my order but are going to route it have it forwarded from the uk as to not draw suspicion on the post coming from netherlands
Thanks guys at the boutique your the best


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 31, 2013)

DST said:


> Check your email bru, I am sure those guys will help you sort it.


 They already have and pretty cool of them considering it wasn't a customs issue more a nosey postman and then to forward the package from another country just goes to show the level of customer service.Glad i sent the extra payment now karma is good


edit:smoked a bowl guys are great at bb all is well life is good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah i'd worry more that your postie has clocked you urban. Have you another address to post too?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

FedEx? UPS?


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 31, 2013)

just regular post like usual and thankfully yes i do have another address i can send to on the west coast if the shipment they resend doesn't make it especially with the extra precaution they are taking this time


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 31, 2013)

it happens... my first ever order back in 2003 from the old dr greenthumb before they quit shippin to the states. luckily they didnt find the seeds but customs or someone had cut open and took apart the package trying to find them. and that was just from the UK. thankfully i ended up still getting my seeds, but was freaked out by it. wondered if maybe id get a knock one day, and they had let the seeds arrive on purpose. all was okay tho.

sry to hear about that tho.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2013)

Just a quick update before I head off to Home Depot for a table saw:


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2013)

That looks like a lot of fun right there.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

Demolition Man hehe


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

Food post - nothing better on a scorching hot day than a banana split!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2013)

That does look like fun, I mean the wall, but the ice cream as well, love me a banana split I do. I still have vivid memories of visiting my Grandad in Paris, the most important part of the visit was of course a trip to the Champs Elysee where there was a very old cafe that sold the most awesome Banana Splits. You could have sent me home after that, was the highlight of the hols for me, lol......that and sticking my hands in dog shit and other stupid todller stuff, lmfao.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 1, 2013)

jig do you use co2 in ur closet?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope. I cycle fresh air in 24/ 7 so any co2 would just get swept away. Good to see you around gloc.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2013)

Quiet weekend in the 600, you all round at Doobies house smashing down walls or something? lol......Monday here for me already...boooo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2013)

double boo. 1st day back blues. missus poked me in the ribs for snoring just as i was dropping off. woke me fully up n never dropped back off, my heads splitting and there's over 7 hours of monday left. followed by food shop and de constructing my grow. yeah FUCK MONDAY


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 2, 2013)

So guess i can call it official now as i just took everything off my 150hps (wing, housing) and hung just the bare bulb over my granddaddy and timewreck to add some kick to my 400w.
With the new inline its keeping temps between 81-84 depending on what time of day.Only thing is untill some space is freed up in the flower room i just have it hanging kind of janky like with some heavy gauge wire but no room to make it pretty right now.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 2, 2013)

Doobiebrother looks like some fun your having.

I decided Fri. to pull some cuts of my girls in flower before they got to far along. I started enough seeds for next flower but still want to flower using both 600 and truly don't expect only 1 male this time. I'd hate to have empty space from bad planning. I can always gift a couple clones away if need be.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah i'd worry more that your postie has clocked you urban. Have you another address to post too?


 I've had a nice half oz of buds and a good four grams of hash snatched from my postman, luckily it wasn't the pigs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2013)

i'd be having a word with sticky fingers the posty


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2013)

I am not surprised things go missing in the post. I know around summer time you see some right mash up student types walking around with postbags doing temp work...ffs, I expect trained postmen to be on the job, lmfao...surely they need training to avoid having heavy sweaty sacs and dogs chasing them and such like??????


----------



## Mr Roboto (Sep 2, 2013)

This damn thread is about 3000 pages of total non-sense, unuseful non-related 420 talk and really need to be cleaned up and a lot of bs needs to be deleted.....who wants to surf through all these fages looking for info and pics!!??


----------



## james2500 (Sep 2, 2013)

it's a club...it's meant to be a place where people talk about things they have in common, if you don't have anything in common then make your own thread...better to light a candle than curse the darkness


----------



## ghb (Sep 2, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> This damn thread is about 3000 pages of total non-sense, unuseful non-related 420 talk and really need to be cleaned up and a lot of bs needs to be deleted.....who wants to surf through all these fages looking for info and pics!!??



unfortunately for you, this thread recently became stickied meaning it is even easier for you to find us!

this is club 600 where all aspects of growing and mj related issues are addressed (as well as all other aspects of life), it was not designed to be a place where people can just stop by and learn everything they need to learn in one sitting.

if you subscribe to the thread and become part of our community believe me you will pick up a lot on the way. this is the 600 club, it is one of the easiest to join clubs out there and even though you may not understand the concept, you will still be accepted as a member seeing as you have now posted here.

welcome mr roboto.



now what was it you wanted to know?.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 2, 2013)

Spot on right there !


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nope. I cycle fresh air in 24/ 7 so any co2 would just get swept away. Good to see you around gloc.


thanks for the much needed speedy response. nice to see you and everyone else still doing the thing. 
to the poster thats mad about all the side-talk going on, dont be mad! just ask to see some of there skills and they show you faster then u could even imagine IT IS NUTS!! i ask every now and again. the threads like a live chat; constant updating (look at the views ) 
anyway jig stop by this place school some people and give them some insight! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/714539-3x2x5-grow-tent-1000watt-6-a.html#post9545407
people are telling him its a bad idea, hes going to need alot of co2 and other malarky...you do just fine no??!!??


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2013)

Word, I'll check it gloc. I do do all right. Hahaha... I said do do. 

And damn Roboto, what crawled up your ass bro? You mad because some people enjoy each others company?

Mom in law heading home after 3 weeks here. I am more than ready for a break.

And to you folks across the pond, it's a national holiday over here in the US, probably why it's so slow all weekend.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> This damn thread is about 3000 pages of total non-sense, unuseful non-related 420 talk and really need to be cleaned up and a lot of bs needs to be deleted.....who wants to surf through all these fages looking for info and pics!!??


welcome to the club roboto.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 2, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> This damn thread is about 3000 pages of total non-sense, unuseful non-related 420 talk and really need to be cleaned up and a lot of bs needs to be deleted.....who wants to surf through all these fages looking for info and pics!!??


welcome, roboto. what info you need?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is a shot of the North Garden:







Tacos for dinner last night  Used the toms from the garden and the meat was short ribs pressure cooked for an hour.












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2013)

Still workin' & lurkin' over here!

Finishing up the wall today, and then I start on making an all new set of window screens.
Hoping to hear from Lowe's tomorrow about taking delivery of the washer & dryer, and should also hear from the flooring guy so I can meet the delivery guys who'll drop of the laminate to let it acclimate.
Hmm...
The laminate... will acclimate... on the plate.
_
What did you say?
_
The laminate... will acclimate on the plate.
_
Say it again!
_
The laminate will acclimate on the plate!
_
By George! I think she's got it!!!

.


_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh, and, to stay On Topic...
Remember way back when I typed my previous post?
I was high from toking bong rips of maryjaneyouwanna.
In fact, I'm still high only minutes later.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2013)

And to further clarify: all of the work I've done on the new house has been while stoned to the bone.
So, by use of the transitive properties: everything I do is cannabis-related


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Doobie, you giant ray of sunshine you! I dont like to toke on a negative mindset. So toke on 
Its okay, do the propane !!!1


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2013)

I feel some 420 love for Roboto is needed....maybe he needs some erl for his joints too.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 2, 2013)

When I opened the bloom room last night it was not as bright as it should have been and one of the two 600 wasn't lit. Traced it down to a blown ballast-and I'm in a part of the country where there are no hydro stores....so I raised the good hood and using small bungie cords was able to move it to the center of the room. Ordered another ballast and borrowed a lumitec from a friend. Just when you think everything is in good order, hang on, cause something is going to f--k-up.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I had two days in a row last year where nothing needed attention in the hydro room. Way too much work for me. I love going out in the garden and just watering.


Here are a few shots from the garden:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2013)

Funny, I am finding soil to be so much more work than hydro. And I get way less bud from it too. At least it tastes good.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2013)

I probably shouldn't have tried to grow Malawi in hydro. This Scott's OG would have finished in 3 weeks hehe.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2013)

To Robo I would suggest that he look at this thread as being useful for 
issues that needing attention but might not rise to the level of needing
it's own thread.

It is also a very active thread, with experienced and successful growers 
in (pretty much) constant attendance, so any issue raised will be hashed
about quickly.

I think of it like comp.lang.perl.misc which was a programming "rave"
as opposed to the drivers group where only seriousness was tolerated.

Wow...obscure....

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I think of it like comp.lang.perl.misc which was a programming "rave"
> as opposed to the drivers group where only seriousness was tolerated.
> 
> Wow...obscure....


That's a whole new level of obscure.


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 2, 2013)

Well this is where I spent my evening hunting didn't c much could smell a bear in the area and couple does but that's it got a lot sorted out in my head while I was just enjoying being miles from people.
Also got a new toy led blood tracker light with led flashlight the blood tracking mode is what had me interested 
Maybe I could do the smallest led grow ever ya I had a lot of thinking time to much


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

Is that like those things they have on Crime Scene programmes, Method where they bring out the magic torch and all of a sudden the room looks like Freddy Kruger has been in it? Can it also find spunk stains? lol....

EDIT: Instead of a Party Cup Grow competition, a Torch grow competition!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice looking country M2M.

Speaking of crime scenes...

[video=youtube;b266NeGU15I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b266NeGU15I[/video]

JD


----------



## supchaka (Sep 3, 2013)

DST said:


> Is that like those things they have on Crime Scene programmes, Method where they bring out the magic torch and all of a sudden the room looks like Freddy Kruger has been in it? Can it also find spunk stains? lol....
> 
> EDIT: Instead of a Party Cup Grow competition, a Torch grow competition!


When I first went to the doctor for my eye she put a orange dye in it then hit me with a black light. I asked her if it was gonna show if I had semen in my eye. I was surprised she had never heard that one before, her reaction was a bit funny.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

I would hazard a guess that she hadn't heard that one before chaka, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's a whole new level of obscure.









Somewhere, echoing through out all eternity is the one time utterance by Dennis Miller: "What the fuck!? I don't get it. The last time I messed around with "pearls" was a pearl necklace around Jenny Bonarello's left knocker which, by the way hung 1/2" lower on the left breastage while at the same time the corresponding nipple is 1/4" higher than the other one on the right mamtastic mammalagio, like it's some kind of game of mammary gland -one-ups-manship, or some scene ripped out of & twisted about from Chekov's "Three Sisters" where by page three you just KNEW some one was taking one for the team. But I digest, Chachi, much like a majestic stud bull, alone for the moment as dusk settles, his strong jaws chewing the last tasty morsels of lush grass after a late evening rain, it was just a matter of WHOM that particular spooge monkey was going to be, so such thoughts tarry not the swallowing of the masterfully masticated green mush to add it to the multitudes of stomachs all chugging along in relative, gassy harmony as the day's final meal is added to the mix, while thoughts of the long day's memories are brought back up like good, grade-A cud so it can be thought through again a few more times to relish every split second until sleep over comes you to bring about dreams of yesterday you thought up tomorrow to relive today."


----------



## budolskie (Sep 3, 2013)

the youngins just repotted... cant wait to get them in the tent and under the new 400mh at the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

what the very fuck is that about. 600's been loco lately. ya'll need your oats!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

say's the sainest man in the North, lol.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd be having a word with sticky fingers the posty


 i Just figure if it happens again time to start mailing them back home to the west coast.I would love to say something but i live in a tiny ass town yes a town in a republican christian conservative state which means i need to keep my head in the sand.I have already spent 8+ years in prison so ill just keep my mouth shut.
Actually i am more paranoid about the situation then anything.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> This damn thread is about 3000 pages of total non-sense, unuseful non-related 420 talk and really need to be cleaned up and a lot of bs needs to be deleted.....who wants to surf through all these fages looking for info and pics!!??


 well why add another comment of your so called nonsense then??? people are funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

DST said:


> say's the sainest man in the North, lol.


what you talkin bout Willis?! I've had my oats 



urban1026835 said:


> i Just figure if it happens again time to start mailing them back home to the west coast.I would love to say something but i live in a tiny ass town yes a town in a republican christian conservative state which means i need to keep my head in the sand.I have already spent 8+ years in prison so ill just keep my mouth shut.
> Actually i am more paranoid about the situation then anything.


see your point. It wrangle's tho eh


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

My oats quota has reduced the last few weeks ffs....wife said she is not feeling "to shexy" at the moment, lol....bless.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

it'll all be worth it man i'm sure.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 3, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> This damn thread is about 3000 pages of total non-sense, unuseful non-related 420 talk and really need to be cleaned up and a lot of bs needs to be deleted.....who wants to surf through all these fages looking for info and pics!!??


Probably not the best thread for info, but this is where all the cool kids hang out!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2013)

DST - Wait until the baby starts kicking you - that is the freakiest thing I ever experienced at that point. Now after 24 years of fatherhood, the freaky pile is way too big to sort through 

Something went after the compost pile again so I had to throw the cage back on. The Mulanje is going to outgrow that cage soon!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is the Mulanje Gold when it first went in the pile:






and today:







There is a melon plant growing out of the pile now also!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice growth from that pile, Mo....I almost sounds like one of my doctors, lol. And I am digging getting little kicks from the wee yin. Very strange also watching the wife's belly ripple


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2013)

Snippy-snip-snap-piccy-pac-pics:

Specialty tools:






the wife's indulgence:






Awaiting the matching dryer:






Laminate flooring doing what it does:







Removing the dog kennel:











It's Bong:40-pm...
... time for a union break...


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2013)

When DST got the bubble washer, it got my attention, because I like the k-i-s principle and previous results had been less than desirable.
it arrived today

and is larger than I anticipated

.....results are better than expected



got this with 5 bags from bubblebagdude for $125 which included shipping.
...now, if I can just get a deal on an icemaker.


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 3, 2013)

COF how is the flavor on that??? I bet is insane


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

Coming along nicely Doobie. You are not putting laminate flooring over the tiling are you? or are you.....? Quite stressful moving house but actually quite fun and exciting

Looks like the same model I got COF, perhaps with different badges I can't tell you how much I hate stirring trim so I am sure you are also loving it as well. I done 15 min cycles onb my trim, think I'll go down to 10mins next run.

Not sure about this heatwave, no signs of it turning up yet, still warmish though....


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

Went to see the EYE at the weekend when my Mum was visiting. Interestin name they have chosen as the building sits on Het IJ (the water that runs behind centraal station which is also pronounced "eye", but written in Dutch.) You also need to get the ferry to the North Side of Amsterdam (as you can see in the pic).
It's a kind of Film Museum, show mainly classic stuff and also has exhibitions. It had an exhibition for Fellini the Italian Film maker (of Dolce Vita fame).











And I was stuck in a tent for nigh on 10 hours yesterday...ffs, the guy I have been doing it with called in sick, couldn't fukkin believe it. You reckon he'll be shocked when I tell him the trimming crew is taking an extra 10%....
soz, phnoe camera pic and by this time I was in a rush to get out of there....






Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey DST - Nice pics of the local sites! Sorry about the sick call - wtf - make it 20%.

I have a question about growing for the sixers. My revegged Mulanje is still throwing out single blades. I have read they can stay stuck this way. I trimmed off all of the new growth with single blades back to the 5-fingered fan leaves. Will this work or am I screwed?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

Not sure if that will work, but most revegs do go back to normal leaf production. Saying that, a Male I had that was revegged and then ran through basically another reveg pretty much stayed with having single leaves....I have never revegged a sativa though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

nice shish COF! gotta love a glistening pile of hash.

Some grip of DOG there D! bubble run imminent?! the eye looks pretty cool too. next time giz a shout n i'll pop over for the trim party lol. 10% probably cover the trip hahah


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 4, 2013)

Whats up 6er's? I see doobie's house is coming along. I'm glad to see you're acclimating the laminate. After owning my own floor install business for years I respect that. I hated the stores i'd sub for would send me out with 700 sq ft and tell the home owners we would be be done that day. They wouldn't even give us an hour to acclimate. The call backs on buckles would drive me nuts. In the winter time you should really do the same with carpet also if living in an area that drops below 50f just because it will be so stiff from transporting it that it's hard to get a proper stretch. Sorry guy's the flooring brings back memories.

Off to school. My first day went pretty good. Definitely not what I remember school being 22 years ago. Peace!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2013)

I bet it's nice looking at all the girls. That's my favorite part of school.

COF about the ice. DST does the best thing I've seen which I use when making bubble. Filling pyrex containers with water and putting in the feezer. Then busting up the big disks of ice before using. They are nice and sharp ice chunks too when busted like that.

EDIT: Hydro, you were talking about movies the other day. I am blown away by the number of movies I've seen. Yesterday was messing around on Facebook and entered some of the movies I've seen. I swear I'm only up to 1995 and I have 1,000 in my list. I had no idea I'd spent so much of my life watching movies. Crazy.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

And in a few years you will have seen every kiddies film there is to see, lol. Although I must say, a lot of the kids films (cartoon/pixmar..whatever) are really quite funny, and the humour is more adult based, which I am sure they do as they know the ickle ones will have a parent watching with them.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

Aye, just got to take down the second half of the stinky room and it will be on!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice shish COF! gotta love a glistening pile of hash.
> 
> Some grip of DOG there D! bubble run imminent?! the eye looks pretty cool too. next time giz a shout n i'll pop over for the trim party lol. 10% probably cover the trip hahah


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

had me bitches out for a feed there so thought i'd get a few pic and throw them up to let u guys see where im at just now

View attachment 2804003View attachment 2804004View attachment 2804005View attachment 2804006View attachment 2804007 blue grape dream 12/12 from seed now 5 weeks old

View attachment 2804008View attachment 2804009View attachment 2804010View attachment 2804011 4 blue dream clones vegged for 14 days and been 12/12 for 3 weeks now

View attachment 2804012View attachment 2804013View attachment 2804014View attachment 2804015 dinafem cheese vegged for 21 days from seed been flowering for 7 weeks now

also my bubble bags and iso arrived today so will be making some nice hash in a cpl weeks when i harvest my 1st cpl girls
View attachment 2804033


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> had me bitches out for a feed there so thought i'd get a few pic and throw them up to let u guys see where im at just now
> 
> View attachment 2804003View attachment 2804004View attachment 2804005View attachment 2804006View attachment 2804007 blue grape dream 12/12 from seed now 5 weeks old
> 
> ...


Get a look at dst's qwick wash vid. For the iso.
Best youtube clip ive watched and made some tidy (golden) hash that knock's you out 

Nice plants


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Get a look at dst's qwick wash vid. For the iso.
> Best youtube clip ive watched and made some tidy (golden) hash that knock's you out
> 
> Nice plants


thanks m8 i'll check it out. do u have a link for the youtube vid?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 4, 2013)

DST, whats up homie!
Cant p.m u and scrubbed your e-mail with others. Give me a shout chav.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a jungle in there!

(Ever make a response, and then realize that your brower
had gotten stale and your response seems to hang there?)

:0)

Have a great day all!

JD


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

dst you nut, taking ten hours to trim an 8x4 is a record surely. the dog isn't even a leafy strain, what the hell were you doing in there?!

the guy you do it with is obviously no newb in this game, he knows the trimming is the worst part about a grow.



and COF that hash looks yummy, i may have to get one of those machines. i was put off making bubble by the amount of work and time taken to create decent hash, anything that speeds up the process and does what appears to be a better job is worth a lot more than what you paid for it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2013)

who dat lurking on the 600?


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

jig i remember you posted an aviici vid a while back saying how when you find a song you play it constantly for a few weeks. well i try my best not to do that because it can turn a song you love into something that makes you hate the ability to hear sound in a relatively short period of time.

[video=youtube;RJc0M4CjmNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc0M4CjmNg[/video]

well i got the kendrick lamar cd a few months ago and never really thought much of it, however after listening the other day all the way through i heard this.


it is utter garbage in reality and i will grow sick of it soon i know, but right here right now nothing makes me happier than this song, it makes me want to quit everything i'm doing right now and get the next flight to california, i have a craving to visit the west coast badly and this is the icing on the cake lol.




good day 600, hope you have all the women, weed and weather you could ask for.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 4, 2013)

Lurking quite hard, J.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Sep 4, 2013)

man i hate being broke 
i need to do some re-potting. i have enough for my potting mix, but not enough for my beneficial bacteria/mycorrhizae stuff ( R.O. Oregonism XL wonderful stuff)

i guess its really not a big deal to just add the stuff later tho... it even gives directions on how to give it to existing plants anyways. I just love to add a bunch of it in while im doing the transplant tho. it feels wrong doing it w/o... ugh!!! 

once i get all of this jazz put together and cleaned up ill have to get u guys a pic of what ive got going under my 600 this time. Ill have some purple buds to show off again most likely if all finishes properly. gotta love the grape ape


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 4, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> man i hate being broke
> i need to do some re-potting. i have enough for my potting mix, but not enough for my beneficial bacteria/mycorrhizae stuff ( R.O. Oregonism XL wonderful stuff)
> 
> i guess its really not a big deal to just add the stuff later tho... it even gives directions on how to give it to existing plants anyways. I just love to add a bunch of it in while im doing the transplant tho. it feels wrong doing it w/o... ugh!!!
> ...


THIS FLINT TOWN lol i like that song. Anyway im having a simular prob. I have little soil and need to transplant 8 cuties into bigger pots 



curious old fart said:


> When DST got the bubble washer, it got my attention, because I like the k-i-s principle and previous results had been less than desirable.
> it arrived today
> 
> and is larger than I anticipated
> ...


Nice investment cof. May i suggest using the frenchie method. It has given me amazing results when borrowing my friends machene. It makes the process way easier and my friend gets full melt every time I have not mastered it yet (Ive only used it 2 times) but im hoping to get my own soon


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 4, 2013)

Good Evening All,

I hope everyone is well. It has been a while since I posted upon this awesome thread. I have my second round going, 2- Cotton Candy, 1 - Chronic Thunder and 1-Ice Bomb under 1 600w digilux hps bulb in a 42"x42"x76" space. I had 6 plants last round on the floor doing hand watering, this time its all coco/dtw and automated. I am on day 4 since the flip. Here is a few shots of the progress. I know I really like Delicious Seeds, they will be on my next order for sure.
View attachment 2804744View attachment 2804747View attachment 2804751

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 4, 2013)

hey guys whats the longest your seeds took, to come? 2_3 weeks?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jig the scenery is great but at some point I feel like the dirty old perv.. It's kind of scary some times. I'm thankful in a way I live where it's cold or concentrating might be a little hard all year!

DST I agree about the kiddie films. I have always made a point to take my girls. Some of them have been the funniest I've ever seen. When Alice in Wonder Land came out in 1 of the first new style 3D, I drove 200 miles just to take them. Then went back 2 days later with my GF. And Shreck series has the best adult innuendos.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've got a quick ? . Has any of you heard of foliage spraying kelp to protect against bud rot. It's been pretty damp and well you know.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

here is some good news

The board also said it will cap Washington production of marijuana at 40 metric tons.
The board will start to review applications in November with some likely issued in March. Selling at retail locations may begin as soon as June.
*WSLCB I-502 implementation page*
Last week, the U.S. Department of Justice announced it will not try to stop recreational marijuana legalization in Colorado and Washington.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

40 metric tonnes, does that include my pirate setup? add 6 lbs per year


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Sep 4, 2013)

oh thank the gods of ganja... instead of me going to detroit, my buddy is coming up to flint. right as im wondering how i can come up with a few more bucks for gas, my phone rings and he lets me know hes gonna just come up here anyways.

sry im excited and had to tell someone, ha!



209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey guys whats the longest your seeds took, to come? 2_3 weeks?


209: about 4-5 weeks from dr greenthumb back in 2003, but that was when they got searched once. i had another time one got searched too from attitude in 2010, it somehow was still okay and un-disturbed. but that one still came in 2-3 weeks. all my others were about 2-3 weeks. 

Breeder's Boutique was awfully fast, and awesome


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb... they aren't kidding. You definitely gotta make it out sometime. Best mix of it all in the world (if you ask me).

And jimmer, the nice weather makes me feel like a super perv, but alas, I survive. I don't know how on earth I'd ever be a teacher/ professor. I would most likely get myself in trouble.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not used to being legit...I don't have a card or anything but now recreational use is legal here...gonna have to find a different quiet method of doing something not really legal, hmmm maybe driving against the arrows in the parking lot, we all need a little pirate in our life n'est-ce pas? that and ferme la bouche is all the french I know.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Sep 4, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I've got a quick ? . Has any of you heard of foliage spraying kelp to protect against bud rot. It's been pretty damp and well you know.


ive not heard of that. id avoid spraying anything myself... idk.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 4, 2013)

cool, thanks guys. i feel better. next time ill get tracking. getting ready to smoke some bp. lol whent to school, with a 8th on me, of blue pit. and reeked out the hallway, and class room. forgot i had some on me. today had kids tell me the bud was loud! aka stinky. smelly cherry will be ready to come down, next week. cherry pie 2 weeks. running clones of that. will cross them with male jizz from bx2 dog, and qrazy qauke, smelly cherry. will get pics up soon


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

Here is some Scott's OG frost:






Story to follow...


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

I noticed that a bud on the Scott's OG looked brown - it wasn't normal aging.






Chopped two suspect buds and took them inside (97 degrees in the garden today).










Took some macros of the frosty leaves (see earlier post) and started snipping. It was so sticky and smelled just like I was peeling a grapefruit.


Just like Mezcal, it had a worm inside!







The other suspect bud didn't even need to be opened:







They are now in the black compost bin in the heat - cookin'






Spraying tonight to save the garden. I know they are everywhere already - fuck!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 4, 2013)

I hate those fuckers!!!


----------



## past times (Sep 4, 2013)

Day 46 superbomb


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2013)

Week 3 in Doc's[video=youtube;jd6I7D_mh_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd6I7D_mh_I&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video] ganja cave


----------



## budolskie (Sep 4, 2013)

well booking amsterdam tomorrow its finally here my first time of going i cant wait, think were booking for 4th october for 2 nights....... any good coffe shop ideas for me to head to where i can get sum strong gear any one on here from the netherlands want to meet up for a bongathon haha


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

@ghb...not sure how quick you trim, but a unit takes me about a whole day, like I say, 10 frikkin hours I felt was not bad. I like to get them brazilian at this stage.

budolskie, holler if you got time. Can always hook up for a bowl or two.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

My BB order just arrived, got my 10 Dippy ellsy and also 3 free Casey jones and 5 free Deep blue x Engineers dream, so 18 s33ds total and only cost me £16 inc postage
think ive found my new fav s33dbank 
View attachment 2805413


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2013)

I really like them too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

the dippy makes me pretty dippy lol. spanners me to another level. i love that sativa soar


----------



## ghb (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> @ghb...not sure how quick you trim, but a unit takes me about a whole day, like I say, 10 frikkin hours I felt was not bad. I like to get them brazilian at this stage.
> 
> budolskie, holler if you got time. Can always hook up for a bowl or two.



i wouldn't fancy tackling an 8x4 on my own to be fair, usually me and a mate will do it in about 4 hours maybe a bit less, working in pairs more than doubles the speed for some reason.

last year i trimmed 4x deep blue that had a 600 to themselves without even sitting down, i never got a trophy though so doubt i will do it again.


i'm gonna clone all my blue pit babies today, even though i can see some signs of males they will all get a chance, obviously once they are confirmed they will be binned. i have some really nice looking plants here a good variety of structures and leaf sets which should allow me to keep a real gem.

i still have the deep blue going and have some to harvest very soon, i was going to get rid because nobody i give clones to can grow it ffs. it is a lot stronger than cheese imo and i like to smoke it so it stays. with one or two keeper phenos of the blue pit i should have a nice selection to keep around as i really like variety.

anybody got any nice new flavours?


----------



## james2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I had a big surprise with a freebie....Green Poison from Sweet s33ds......sticky, diesel smelling and lowered my IQ substantially


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

i'm pheno hunting on the next run, looking for keepers in the psycho killer i BX'd lemon to foist. and giving my new one a run out, smelly cherry x smelly berry. or SSB


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

just stuck my new seeds in to start germin, going with 3 Dippy, 2 Eng dream x Deep blue, and 1 Casey jones, i can only do 6 at a time to start with so hoping to get at least 2 nice females out of these then i'll pop the rest of the seeds, 
also got my 10L air pots and biobizz allmix soil today so will be trying these out for the 1st time, ive heard a lot of good things about them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

that dippy is a really tall plant gary, it'll need training to keep it in line with the rest height wise


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2013)

got 4 x dippys and 2 x deep psychos just potted into 1st pot today lol. I bxed the pk to the jtr which needs growing out.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that dippy is a really tall plant gary, it'll need training to keep it in line with the rest height wise


cheers for the advice m8, im gonna be topping and lst'in with these girls so hopefully i can keep them all around the same height with a little manipulation


----------



## supchaka (Sep 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I noticed that a bud on the Scott's OG looked brown - it wasn't normal aging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Emily and I fought with them last year, I had dozens and he had 100's lol. Save yourself the hassle and just get a gopher to eat all your roots this time around!


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

here's a new strain I am loving, courtesy of our bru Genuity....Somehow I got to fit all of this into my 1.2m 4'x4' cab, lmfao.....

ENERGISE!!!!!!!! NO CAPTAIN, VERTICALISE!
















Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2013)

you rock bru,and that cab is gonna be fuill as a fat kid...with all them dog I see you got ready to go in to.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

Is that the firebaws??? 


Howdy doody 600  Im back from experiencing social life in the outside world again, it was fantastic. Was great to see all of my friends and make some new ones...Had a week or so of city life and did a 3 day camping trip with a group of about 10. We did a 20 mile canoe trip split the first 2 days camping at a random spot along the way. Did some rope swinging and bridge jumping too  I love flying through the air like that, Id like to skydive some day. 



I def cant get caught up with everything that has happened since I left so I'll just start from here on,,, so forgive me for being a bit outside of the loop temporarily. My plants are healthy but throwing out three and even some single bladed leafs. I checked the timer and its fine and on schedule (off schedule would indicate a power outage while I was gone) so Im kinda stumped here... Maybe they just missed me that much. 


Alright yall Im out to start work on my new setup, see ya later.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2013)

Only thing important is doobies new house. Everything else is just a bunch of pot heads growing pot and complaining about our wives. LOL... just kidding. Don't actually think anyone has ever complained about their wives on here. Wait... I think campunderdog's lady took an adversarial role, but dont' remember. Anyways, glad you had fun bro. Welcome back.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

Goodness gracious great Baws of fire, yes indeed, whodat thems be the Fireballs.

And as our friend Mr Roboto said, the rest is just a bunch of 420 nonsense that doesn't deserve the credit its due, or some fukkin utter pish like that......

Sometimes I really feel like stickin the nut into some cunts........calm again.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

Did I mention I am going to the Roger Waters concert on Saturday. Its his showing of The Wall. Should be fun, edibles are in order me thinks.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 5, 2013)

I am so envious. I got to see the dress rehearsal for the pulse tour before it launched. I was pretty young then. LOL. Love me some Pink Floyd.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2013)

sounds like a day of good tunes-have fun

some ladies in late bloom

dog


bx1


extrema


and casey jones



cof


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

All is looking frosty sir cof. the bx1 has some catching up to do on the frost, but looks a bit less mature than the others.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

That extrema looks nasty good.


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 5, 2013)

Well tomorrow I leave for a 3 day hunting trip very exited ....not doing to much on the grow side have a bubba kush and a blue pit flowering but there hidden and not getting very much sun but owell .......
Just added fiber optic site pins peep site cable slide d loop and trophy ridge whiskar biscut carbon gold tip xt huntters with blazer vanes lighted nocks and muzzy broadheads and a chameleons 5 bohing quiver haha probly lost u guys there speaking a diffrent language 
Well of to go pack hope everyone is good 

Whodat the tea is working great I switched to the flower tea u gave me awhile ago

Jig hope u and ur family is doing good


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

I will admit I got lost there hha. Sounds like an extremely bad ass bow  Im glad the recipe is working good for you and your plants, not quite sure which variant of the original it was but any of them Iv shared worked really well for me.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Did I mention I am going to the Roger Waters concert on Saturday. Its his showing of The Wall. Should be fun, edibles are in order me thinks.....


I seen it last year and is in my top 5 shows ever in my life. And this coming from a huge deadhead!

Wanted to say we are getting a black kitten from the rescue tomorrow. We went Sunday and the Vet. Tech. told us she had a foster getting fixed this week. She just happens to have 2 boxers and they get along great. His name is Marvin after Marvin Gaye. This is the last piece to completing our rebuilding process after the fire. It took her awhile to recover after losing the 3 we had. Peace and Life is good!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds great, in your top 5! I would hope it'll be in my top 5 too.

One of my fave concerts was UB40 in Glasgow, was tripping on a Gorbachov! Reggae is surprising cool when high on LSD, lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Sounds great, in your top 5! I would hope it'll be in my top 5 too.
> 
> One of my fave concerts was UB40 in Glasgow, was tripping on a Gorbachov! Reggae is surprising cool when high on LSD, lol.


I love all music while tripping. That's 1 of the reasons I still live in this state. I've been all over the country and this area has a great music scene and extremely deverse. Here's on of my favorite tripping songs. 
[video=youtube;yI0_w9aV8G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI0_w9aV8G0[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> sounds like a day of good tunes-have fun
> 
> some ladies in late bloom
> extrema
> ...


Nice Extrema Coff. We have a pheno of her that is going around that smells and taste EXACTLY like a Blueberry Muffin. What kind of smell do you get from her. I must say her taste smell and high is on point.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2013)

She's hard to describe. there is a sweet dankness (skunk) odor with a high that is strong in the head and body....most desired strain and the slowest to clone-three weeks, if they root.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

Well we managed to transplant a few 4 foot hight plants across the Dam today. They wouldn't fit in the boxes so I had to bend them in half and put them in black bags, two to a bag. Then taped the bags shut and then used suitcases to put the bags inside. Was a mission but thankfully a successful one.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2013)

were you using public transportation?


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

Not a chance, cof. They were humming, didn't help that they had started to flower. Was fun on the way home with suitcase of semi dry weed, fuk me honkaramma.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha public transport would have been ballsy  iv moved a few in my day and the stench even on veg plants can be nerve wracking.


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 6, 2013)

Some bow pron taking off to the hunting grounds have a good weekend everyone


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

and then do it with a moody chap who coughs and wreches, (bless him!).....and it was bloody hot today and there were stairs involved as well, lol. The day culiminated in me tipping over a pot with soil into the trim box, FFFFFFFFFFFF-FS! Yes I was peeved. Just scooped around and then ditched a load, fuk me I was seething. I don't think my mate really knew why I was so pissed off. I was kinda keeping that to masen'ses, hehe.....


whodatnation said:


> Haha public transport would have been ballsy  iv moved a few in my day and the stench even on veg plants can be nerve wracking.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2013)

I too was lost with the bow speak haha. Was like WTF is he talking about. Have a good time method. The fam is doing great, thanks.

Congrats on the cat Jimmer. Black cats are good luck you know.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

methods signed up for the Club 600 defense squad, fuk me bru.......


method2mymadness said:


> Some bow pron taking off to the hunting grounds have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2013)

Signed up... I would elect him the captain. lol


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

Dangly red things.....





badly out of focus spider





A suitcase must never ever ever ever be used to travel abroad, I repeat, never ever ever....might give it to someone I don't like, tehehe...fits 4 plants.





A 100l - a few gallon tub...mmmmn whats in store.





doggies enjoying the last of the days sun, inbetween hectic rain.....





the verticalised aclimatised...





Baws baws baws.......





Shexy baws....oh yeh, BAWS!






Time for din-dins.

DST ooozing oot!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

I like to stick the heid intae annoying cunny funts, not sure where that puts me though as far as defense squad is concerned. Probably best left to strategic tactics, lol.....


jigfresh said:


> Signed up... I would elect him the captain. lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2013)

my....what big baws you have!!!I wonder what them big BAWS smell like?


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 6, 2013)

Not to mention in full facepaint and mossy oak camo u wnt find me and 4 diffrent string silencers and 2 limp dampners u wnt hear me just feel 3 razor blades with a cutting diameter of a 1and a quarter inch u just be a bloody mess ......almost to the campsite


----------



## 16PLANTS (Sep 6, 2013)

The results are in 600 growers, made it through my first grow with 12 plants from beans on 3 lights, 4 white widow, 4 violator kush (the most yield at 11.86 oz) 3 super silver haze, 1 kurlax shunk.......... final tally is 1.64 pounds !! I am pretty happy with that ........... All the work building a room, baby sitting , trying to get shit right the first time was only possible because of RIU , So big thanks everyone for the help and insight and some good bullshit along the way !!! .......... now can I do it again


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just got this book for making an edible front yard. I think I'm going to try a something like this. We have to do a yard anyways so instead of normal flowerbeds and shrubs why not plant decorative edible food. I really don't have to worry much about my clay soil because I have to layer it with topsoil and hardpack for the first 15ft for a pitch. I figured out for $100 more I can just do a compost top soil mix. And if it doesn't workout or to much work just plant grass seed the following year.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's a awesome trippy Marley cover.[video=youtube;HKZPcKRN-R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKZPcKRN-R4&amp;list=PL9D55576B33550A23&amp;index=45[/video]
It's also a very rare one.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2013)

Here are some outdoor plants, of course no rain while I was on vacation until the day I get back,,,,,, they look terrible but what nug is there is dense and frosty with nice smells. 

I cant remember which is which. 
















And a lil sneak at what Iv been up to today. Both the new hazy susans are built but it got dark before I could get much framing done.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello 6!

It's been awhile since I've been around but things are finally starting to calm down.

Shit's been hectic but today was a good day, I placed 25 beans in the ground so I'm glad to be back at it again.

Should be a white xmas 

Hope all has been well with you guys. Hope to have some pr0n soon.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 7, 2013)

thats what i plan these for giggles, a nice xmas with my first attempt at main lining heres couple pics 5 them 16 days old no germ and just planted 10 yesterday
also just took 12 cherry bomb clones to start them up again since i have battled my mites the little bastards


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 7, 2013)

Best of luck to ya bud, I've given mainlining a go quite a few times but lately I've just been doing a SOG style, I've been trying to get a crop in and out. 

I think I'm gonna do some major training on these next girls though


----------



## budolskie (Sep 7, 2013)

i love the look at them mainlined and no pop corn shit or out on them is perfect for me 8 big nice colas of each would do me lovely for xmas haha best selection box ever


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2013)

Cloudy day in paradise, what happened to our heatwave????


----------



## budolskie (Sep 7, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/713593-1st-time-main-lining-journal.html


link to what will be my first time main lining journal attempt more then welcome to follow and give your ideas and opinions


----------



## bankroll (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello to everyone!

This is my setup

-Homebox 100cmx100cmx200cm

-Fan 250m3/h

-Cooltube

-600w Gib flower spectre

-600w ballast adjustable for 300/450/600/660

-Filter

-13 x Big Bud Feminised

-Biobizz Biobloom

Ive just swithced to flowering stage.

Let me know if you have run with the same type of stuff and share tips with me, also what kind of yield should i be expecting?


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

how big are your plants now? if you keep them healthy they should produce any number between 200g-1000g (or even more extreme), you are aiming for 600g but for a first grow that is a tough ask. 

never used biobizz sorry.

what you have working in your favour is a high yielding strain and all the same type. are they all from seed or a cutting?.

if from seed you will no doubt get many different style plants even though they are the same strain, these are phenotypes that decide how they like your environment, some do better than others.

for best possible yield in the minimum time frame grow many small plants of the same cutting and try to keep it all as level as possible. place small plants on the inside and taller plants on the outside so they can get some decent light. some trimming of the very lowest buds and stems to encourage better air movement and overall plant health/appearance. keep the plants supported if possible or avoid moving them altogether after week 3 of flower.

1m square is small to grow 13 plants so they may stretch a bit. try to keep them from growing into each other too much and leaning against the side of the tent. keep good airflow around the plants, preventing them from leaning on the tent. as they breathe they are transpiring water which stagnates then attracts moulds etc. 

i see no filter in your set-up. stinky stinky

go vert like dst!


----------



## bankroll (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> how big are your plants now? if you keep them healthy they should produce any number between 200g-1000g (or even more extreme), you are aiming for 600g but for a first grow that is a tough ask. never used biobizz sorry.
> 
> what you have working in your favour is a high yielding strain and all the same type. are they all from seed or a cutting?, if from seed you will no doubt get many different style plants even though they are the same strain, these are phenotypes that decide how they like your environment, some do better than others.
> 
> ...


Hey ghb!

They are all from seed, as you say there will be different types, i already have noticed those, some are smaller, others bushier and some tall, maybe i will have cuttings for my next project, thanks for the tip, on the trimming too! As for aiming for 600, is there any pro tips how i could maximise it? Any good fertilisers or other stuff that boosts the yield?

I have a filter! I forgot to list it my bad.

Thanks for letting me know, im sure this is good information.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

any pics of your set up? there are a lot you can do to improve the yield and quality that are mainly to do with environment. 

let us see your plants, pwetty pweeze we like plants here.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

fuck me whodat, these look real sexy


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2013)

They got some good soil down the Bayou


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish I had some bayou soil! If its not oil contaminated....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2013)

What are you building now Doc?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like a keif box maybe  cedar sides? I like the way aromatic cedar looks finished.


Those nugs are coming along doc,,, and thats a GIANT pipe lol. The grub looks good too! Brisket and chicken?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Mulanje Gold #2 in the compost pile from today. It and the melon plant are growing very fast!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bankroll (Sep 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> any pics of your set up? there are a lot you can do to improve the yield and quality that are mainly to do with environment.
> 
> let us see your plants, pwetty pweeze we like plants here.




How does it look to you?


----------



## bankroll (Sep 8, 2013)

bankroll said:


> View attachment 2809129
> 
> How does it look to you?




and more


----------



## bankroll (Sep 8, 2013)

These are 4-5 week old.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks nice and tiudy BAnkroll. PErhaps you could lower the light a little? How far away is it? I see it's in a cool tube so it could probably be a bit closer than an open bulb.

Morning everyone, Roger Waters this evening!!!!!!!!! wooohooo.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice! I still love Animals - some great times that summer


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

bankroll said:


> View attachment 2809136View attachment 2809137
> 
> 
> These are 4-5 week old.



i'd listen to dst, get the light lowered!, you want to try and get it to within a foot of each plant if possible, check it regularly and if your upper leaves begin to curl upwards at the edge take it up a bit. i would also suspend your filter from the ceiling giving you maximum floor space and it will extract the most heat place directly above the light.

they look healthy to me so far so good man keep it up.


if they keep stretching you may have to place some of the smaller plants on upside down pots or something so they are closer to the light, keeping an even canopy is important to ensure all the flowers reach full maturity. it may also help when harvest time comes remove the most mature ones first to allow the more immature ones to ripen fully.

keep up the good work.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2013)

[youtube]KGSPUOaHYn4[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

Have a great time at the music D! 

Mo, what kind of melon is that? honey dew? 


Got a big saints game today.... Someone pour me a drink!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 8, 2013)

Seeing Rodger Waters play a full album is on my bucket list. Have fun D....and shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2013)

bankroll said:


> Ive just swithced to flowering stage.
> 
> Let me know if you have run with the same type of stuff and share tips with me, also what kind of yield should i be expecting?


So you are on 12/12 light timing already? I would think those plants could use a little more veg time... maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

I find a plant from seed cant really reach its full potential without a proper veg, but thats me. 


Morning 600  this mvk a great wake n' bake smoke,,, im well shtoned!

[video=youtube;bk-G1PSYlHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk-G1PSYlHU[/video]



Frome left to right, Blue pit, Spacebubble, and MVK. Given some time in jars and long term testing I like the bp frist, then mvk and then sb. The BP is getting better and better everyday (along with the others) but its just so damn tasty, smelly, and potent! 9.5/10






MVK


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 8, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> They got some good soil down the Bayou


looks like i got a smelly cherry purpling up outside.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

what up 600! anyone in the US use SM90? I've been reading up and it sounds just the ticket for my PM woes.

209 any pics of that cherry?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 8, 2013)

D, have a blast! Whodat looking sweet as always. I can't wait to have me some bb gear to smoke. I'm getting closer. Here's a family shot of my girls at 2 weeks. I have a big update here>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/713216-jimmers-inside-dog-black-ss.html View attachment 2809435


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2013)

High 600,
Been lurking in background, thought I would join in if ya don't mind. I have a few things going:
here are my Northern Lights (right side) & Girl Scout Cookies (left side)


NL should finish end of week & GSC are about 2 wks behind.



one of the NL's callin' my name..

These are the next GSC at 2 weeks:



and these are the starters, NL & GSC in both dome & aero.
And the s33dlings are: Hazeman s33ds.. XXX
Dinafem..Power Kush
Dutch Passion ...Blueberry

hoping for a nice XXX male ...

s33dlings are bout 3-4 wks old



tents are:
4x4 with two 400's...flower (going to upgrade to two 6's soon)
3x3 with one 600...flower
2.5x2.5 two 4-tube t-5's...mother/clones/s33dlings

Have learned a lot from this site
tnx to all of you for sharing info...good & bad....lol

PEACE &#9996;​


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are some awesome looking colas bob. Nice work indeed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2013)

D wish I was there with you. Who it is a stash box and it is Australian red gum. I got some 1 1/8 boards awhile ago I am a lot further now that was the wrong pic. I got some stuff done last night in my room. Sorry the bud pics looked funky I used a app on my phone and it looks like bull stuff to me. I only have my phone to work with so I figure I am doing pretty good. I will post some things tonight. go saints


----------



## budolskie (Sep 8, 2013)

Well dam is booked for 4th October will name my hotel Tomoz with 
my questions about best cages and opening time in that area as we don't land till 9pm on the Friday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Hamsterjam never sleeps bud


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up 600! anyone in the US use SM90? I've been reading up and it sounds just the ticket for my PM woes.
> 
> 209 any pics of that cherry?


will post soon. tried today, but needed to charge my camera. need to go check it. the plants buds are still green, but leaf tips are getting a nice purple color, and i know when they start pupling, so will the whole plant. harvest smelly cherry too. on another note. was giving some freedies called cali-o x headband, from breeders boutique, and gave two clones two to, two freinds, and shit you not! bothe clones are 6 x 10 feet wide outdoors! already budding. glade i got 5 seeds left.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet! Look forward to it man.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey DST - The melon is probably muskmelon (aka cantaloupe). My wife threw some of the rotten ones in the pile last year. I usually put stuff that contains seeds in the black bin to kill the seeds first then add it to the pile. The black bin is mostly coffee grounds and banana peels - smells amazing 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey DST - The melon is probably muskmelon (aka cantaloupe). My wife threw some of the rotten ones in the pile last year. I usually put stuff that contains seeds in the black bin to kill the seeds first then add it to the pile. The black bin is mostly coffee grounds and banana peels - smells amazing
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


good to have nice smelling compost concert was a blast, orbital chocolate cupcake was also freakin good, half ounce of forty micron into mix, more to come when I can upload pics....peace Dst


----------



## budolskie (Sep 8, 2013)

mo it striaght from newcastle to dam no stops made my day now knowing its open all night for weed.... nice early wake in bake in the cafes save us risking getting hoyed out the hotel or fined for it hahah..... can we still get sum shrooms over there................. the hotel is van der val in schipol free shuttle to main part and airport from there every 15 mins


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xg0nr2alHQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg0nr2alHQw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] changed my bulb and did some rearranging. I also did some pollinating and started the process to make some fem og13 pollen if it works I will do a post on it.  og kush  og kush  nl/sk  og13


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2013)

Morning 6ers, summer may just be coming to an end here....but it's sunny all year round in the 6!!!


----------



## budolskie (Sep 9, 2013)

fucking freezing over here got the cold of the change in weather, cant even have a decent bong cos it takes the throat off me... blocked and stuffy since saturday no good


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

Get better soon bud! Id share some of this heat with you if I could,, still upper 90f about 36c.

Morning 600  lets get to work! I got rained out saturday and then had the game on sunday so I didnt get much done on the build since then. Framing is 80% complete then I just gotta lay some osb (ply wood) and put in the styrofoam panels then install the lights and plants then Im good to go!!! 

Sweet update doc! That door is really cool, all the plants look nice and healthy cant ask for more. The stash box is nice upon a closer look, cand wait to see it done and varnished up!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

Doobs hit us with a howdy would ya... I hate it when your not posting.


[video=youtube;S7D65IomNYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Sep 9, 2013)

well finally being able to blast the bong now so a must be getting a bit better even tho they just cover the screen what am putting in haha proper shadys getting sum vics to clear my nose so i can have a big one before bed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is good to hear bud. No one should be denied bong rips for any reason. Thanks whodat I'm about halfway through or so. I'm ready for some good smoke for a change. Yea the projects seem to take longer than expected don't they. We are at about 92ish here so still hot will be bow hunting in short sleeves next month. The weeds around your plants looks like what my outdoor went through this year. Should have me a green /shade house next year plus will be around for the grow, so I expect a better harvest.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2013)

Howdy-do, 600!
Mostly moved in to the house, but have 2 car loads of my stuff to bring over today, and then tonight I bring over the plants and put them in a temporary grow tent out in the garage.
Absolutely exhausted to get things this far, and have a ways to go.
Lots of pics to upload, but will have to wait for a day or two.
Didn't have internet access for about 4 days thanks to Comcast switching us over too soon, and then some BS about them not getting a signal back from us.
Then late last night I plugged in the cable modem & router and everything is working.
No TV signal, but we have internet at least.

Anyways, lots to do today, but will be popping in & out.
Hope everybody's Sunday is a good one!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2013)

It's Monday Doob. lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2013)

How's the baby Jigs?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's Monday Doob. lol


My brain is like a Pennsylvania city: it's always Sunday in Philadelphia.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's Monday Doob. lol





Good to hear from you Doobs  Congrats on the move buddy, looking forward to das updates 



Man its one little thing after another slowing me down on this project, but Im finally putting up plywood. I really hope to have the new thread up tonight (mostly want my damn plants in there asap) speaking of plants I guess I havent showed my indoor veggers in a while, they are looking nice and healthy they just need some light intensity, they are 8ft under floros lol,,,, had to remove them to get the build done.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2013)

Baby is good Mo. We are actually getting some sleep these days. Little blessing slept almost 4 hours strait last night. WOOT. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2013)

Great pics! Gotta keep up on the next generation of sixers 

Strawberries, babies, and sunny days - is it spring?











Picked up a new glass for the beer glass collection:












Wish my Canna leaves were this big:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2013)

Michelob and Dos XX, along with Newcastle and Guinness were my favorite beers.

What's the stylized coke mug, is that another language?

I love glasses. Really cool collection.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Baby is good Mo. We are actually getting some sleep these days. Little blessing slept almost 4 hours strait last night. WOOT. Thanks for asking.
> 
> View attachment 2810858View attachment 2810859


 very beautiful girl jig


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice glass mo! 

Got that rep man i've tried allsorts. But I'm thinking sm90 is a miracle cure. Will kill off any beneficial microbes but I don't do soil n stuff so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have glasses mugs and shot glasses


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

sm90?

JD


23`13`123


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2013)

I am pretty sure it is Hebrew on the coke mug. I am a real junk collector so now I only allow myself tools, garden equipment, and unique glasses.

There is a Guiness/Bass glass back there with the bent spoon for making half and halfs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

Nutrilife sm90. Stops anaerobic pathogens java 

So were all into odd glass. Lol I got some nice duvel glasses. Art by some French dude called para


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nutrilife sm90. Stops anaerobic pathogens java
> 
> So were all into odd glass. Lol I got some nice duvel glasses. Art by some French dude called para


Coolio.

Thanks!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2013)

I also collect shot glasses - mostly from Hard Rock Cafe shops when I visit places. My wife collects matches. She has a 75 gallon plexi aquarium full of matches. Some pretty cool stuff in there. We also have an ashtray from the Disneyland smoke shop! Will be nice when they open the Hookah Smoking Caterpillar shop in fantasyland and sell Disney glass  One can wish!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

few of my baubles


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;e28MdKi20XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e28MdKi20XU[/video] I have a mug from hb at oct. fest 2000 shot glasses from all over I have a steel pale full of broken pipes, minerals, stones, a crystal ball, flowers, plant, books ect. I have a bunch of shit to mo


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

75 gallons of matches could make a big boom I would think, be careful!

im making progress over here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 75 gallons of matches could make a big boom I would think, be careful!
> 
> im making progress over here


[video=youtube;poV6lc2b070]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poV6lc2b070[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2013)

Fuk me, I almost thought I had to do Monday again for a split second.....


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 9, 2013)

Whats up guys? Should be starting up real soon. Have some clones under the 600 right now. Bout to start that Purple Cookie Monster again, and a few other friends lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2013)

hey guys, as a Texan I thought it was my duty to come let ya'll know that our football team won tonight.. Ahem Houston Texan, don't tell the feds. [youtube]DeGeBjwt3Ck[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2013)

and doobs keep an eye on your old mail box!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2013)

its only appropriate


----------



## budolskie (Sep 10, 2013)

well day 20 for my seedling not long till i can chop for the first time i think! 

12 cherry bomb cuts 
5 pineapple chunk 
5 critical kush

2 my white widow x big bud have popped the soil 
mkage, white widow and a auto northen lights x big bud have popped 


kept the best back for my next run of mainlining


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2013)

chop for the first time!? what do you mean?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2013)

damn, and may I mention im one mounth without smokeing weed. shits getting hectic.. im smokeing a black, god forgive my lungs! its hard to drink and not smoke. much less not smoke MJ at all.. I don't even smoke tobacco. 11 more mounths...


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

Spacey Chocolate nom noms......





with 1/2 oz of 20mu bubble






Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

And here's the recipe I wrote up quickly.......

1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
125 clarified butter
14gram hash
1/2 teaspoon of Bicarb soda
1/4 cup buttermilk
3 heaped T spoons cocoa
1/2 cup water
1/4 tsp salt
1 egg
1/2 tsp vanilla

bicarb and buttermilk abd vanilla- dissolve and mix in a bowl
Add Flour/Salt/Sugar - sift into a bowl
Heat 175 gram butter - skim butter fat solids (white gash that appears on top), then drain and you should have around 125 gram clarified butter/ghee.
Add hash and cocoa powder to the ghee, heat for a minute or two then add water and stir. Add this to your dry mix along with an egg and buttermilk and mix and beat well (getting plenty air in there).
Pour these into cake forms and bake for 20 mins at 180c.

For icing,

loads of butter, loads of icing, vanilla, cocao powder, and some buttermilk. Melt all toger basically.....amounts depend on how thick you want it.

Enjoy!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey guy's and girls what's up! I'm ordering some bubble bags today after school. Just wondering if there's 1 better than the other?

Here's a pic of my black kitty. 
Peace, I'm off to water then school.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 10, 2013)

well heres the tent all ready to go hopefully the temp controller has worked and my temps have not went over 25c when i check in morning i no the minimum temp is sorted cant wait to get them in there


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 10, 2013)

hey 600 just figured id let everyone know about what has been going on with the bb order that i had tampered with.Well sent the bb an email at 5am this morning and 5 inutes later received one back saying that they would check on what was going on as they did some 007 extra customer service stuff for me and just now sent me another email saying it was all good and would try to get it out and posted today.
Thanks bb nice to see some class in a business where it seems harder and harder to find.

Edit just received another email posted first class


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, so the canopy is no oil painting, but we'll get it there. Not bad considering we had a dozen plants all at different heights and all MOSSIEF as well.















coat hangers are to try and weigh the screen down...






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

NOICE!¬!!! Dog pound in full effect


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Hey guy's and girls what's up! I'm ordering some bubble bags today after school. Just wondering if there's 1 better than the other?


I just bought the 5 bag 5 gallon group from bubblebagdude off ebay for $25, which included shipping.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> hey guys, as a Texan I thought it was my duty to come let ya'll know that our football team won tonight.. Ahem Houston Texan, don't tell the feds. [youtube]DeGeBjwt3Ck[/youtube]





dababydroman said:


>



>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/sports/708309-club-600-nfl-2013-a.html <<<<<



DST said:


> Ok, so the canopy is no oil painting, but we'll get it there. Not bad considering we had a dozen plants all at different heights and all MOSSIEF as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh it'll fill out juuuuuuuuust fine me finks. Iv been in the same boat.
From the beginning.





















































curious old fart said:


> I just bought the 5 bag 5 gallon group from bubblebagdude off ebay for $25, which included shipping.
> 
> 
> cof



Thats a great price. I really want a bag set and a machine... I wanna be like you and D!


getting quite a late start today, still groggy, wish I had some spacebomb! Oh well another cup o joe and time to go.


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 10, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Hey guy's and girls what's up! I'm ordering some bubble bags today after school. Just wondering if there's 1 better than the other?
> 
> Here's a pic of my black kitty. View attachment 2811886
> Peace, I'm off to water then school.


Payload bags have done me right .....there on the higher side of price but worth it


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 10, 2013)

If ur ordering from bubblebagdude try his all mesh bags for a cheap set they work great


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey WhoDat - what do you use to get those amazing roots?!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Those were in an rdwc system,,,, it just worked out I guess, used techs recipe for success, and heisenberg's tea for dwc once flowering started.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2013)

Went over to the old apartment late last night to move my garden and when I closed the door to the house before leaving, this little fellow caught my eye:























And this is 6 of 9 plants ready for a 7 mile trip to their final home:








And all 9 plants together, awaiting their temporary flowering tent to be made in the garage:


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2013)

NIce amp.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope you brought mr fsm bug back with you! Love all those plants stuffed in your car lol no need for a freshener!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2013)

When I get rich & famous I'm going to move up to Ampeg or Markbass.
But the little peavers does alright.
Sounds really good in the garage right now as there is a lot of stuff in odd stacks waiting to be unpacked, so the room has a very neutral, no-echo ridden sound.
That will be where I play in the day time.
At night, if I feel like playing, I'll slip the headphones on.
Anywhozits, going to wait to post pics of the move until it's over and I have energy to go through the pics and choose the handful worth posting.
Well, back to lurking!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I hope you brought mr fsm bug back with you! Love all those plants stuffed in your car lol no need for a freshener!


Even though I have a valid OMMP card and can legally transport my plants, I was still a little nervous.
Did it in two loads, and the second load was with the 6 plants.
Made a wrong turn and had to turn around in a parking lot just when a cop was cruising the area.
He was stopped at a road that intersected the one I was driving on and his headlamps light up the interior of my car fully as I drove past him.
He whipped around in the parking lot across the street and was checking me out hardcore, but never bothered me.
Anyways the plants all made the journey safely.

Today I fashion a tent for them and it's back to bidnez az uzh.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input on bags. I went by a friends house in the city today after class while waiting on the GF. Another friend just moved back from Cali was there with 3 types of pollen. I scored some White Russian, AK 47 (auto), And Blueberry. And shortly I'll have some C.J. off the only male I had out of my first batch of BB gear. I'm going to cross the AK auto pollen with one of mine critical rabido I have going for seeds for outside next year. Then the White Russian to the Kalishnikova I have. At least try to get j.ust a couple of branches but it is my first time. And the blueberry I'm saving for something special


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

I've done trips like that without being legit doob it's nerve wracking to say the least. Last time I vowed never again lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've done trips like that without being legit doob it's nerve wracking to say the least. Last time I vowed never again lol


aren't you moving house after the first of the year?


cof


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Even though I have a valid OMMP card and can legally transport my plants, I was still a little nervous.
> Did it in two loads, and the second load was with the 6 plants.
> Made a wrong turn and had to turn around in a parking lot just when a cop was cruising the area.
> He was stopped at a road that intersected the one I was driving on and his headlamps light up the interior of my car fully as I drove past him.
> ...


You know. this must be a relatively odd time for the cops...

I am happy that the trip was otherwise uneventful.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

This guy is over my house every day:












Not sure what he is doing. Do they know I am legal?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2013)

They're trying to figure out if your plants are tall enough to need flashing warning lights to protect aircraft flying in your airspace.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Not this year. I don't think even Gulliver's little people would think my plants were big!






But they would get stuck to the resin!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

Would properly colored anthers get one off the hook for not
having a red rag attached to the end of the load?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Let your imagination run wild, what could it look like down there? Hmmmm I dont know  Will have the new thread up tomorrow, plants are in tonight.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Fuck yeah! Now that looks like an engineer's dream!

Can't wait to see inside that box 

What do your intakes look like from the outside?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Fuck yeah! Now that looks like an engineer's dream!
> 
> Can't wait to see inside that box
> 
> What do your intakes look like from the outside?


Thanks mo, the intakes are at the bottom and are 4" openings with one 6" fan per side (6-4 reducers),, 4" ducting runs to the center of the new hazy susans at the bottom and elbows up pointing to the tops of each side. Each side wil also have a box fan on the floor pointing up. That fan and filter is the outake for each side.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Are the ducts under the floor and the susans are on top?

I love shit like this


----------



## budolskie (Sep 10, 2013)

fingers crossed for my temps today then if all is good i will take the bairns along tomorrow morning till they get a couple more nodes before i start the main lining


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking good whodat, got some diy'ing to do meself soon....


----------



## budolskie (Sep 11, 2013)

just been 25c was the highest and 18 the lowest thats about 5inch off the cooltube, will go buy 2 timers and an extension the day so then i can run my intake 18/6 with lights and set tube heater for lights out then just the bionaire and out take will be running 24/7 but out take will drop to idle when lights out at about 40%


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

i take it the temps up North have gone down last few days? got a lot chillier over here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

aye it's about 15c but not pishing doon so can't complain.

cue lightening crack...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> aren't you moving house after the first of the year?
> 
> 
> cof


that i am my friend. but not with plants. at the very worst a keeper mother but even then probably not. I'll give it to a friend to stasis til i'm on my feet at the new place.

last time i moved 20 4footers in a transit van. high lol. never again. my arse was twitching like a rabbits nose


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

likewise, 14 here with a high of 19.......been non stop pishing it down though, heavy winds yesterday. Had to go out at least 3 times to stand some of the Fireballs back up after being blown over.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's about 15c but not pishing doon so can't complain.
> 
> cue lightening crack...


----------



## sk12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got me another 600W  cant wait for it to get here and will set up flower room. Currently have one 600W. I harvest my second harvest tomorrow will post pics in my thread when its done.


----------



## sk12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks mate dont remember if I have posted here before so thought I would go ahead and make another post


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 11, 2013)

I got my bubble bags ordered. I ended up getting cheap ones from where I got my 600. It was $27 with s/h. I tried the ones COF suggested but they wouldn't take my unemployment card. I have other cards but really enjoy knowing the same government that says I can't even smoke pays for all of my growing expenses. To the point they even payed for my lights. Well of to research when the best time to pollenate my plants. I'm thinking this weekend I'm trying this.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have other cards but really enjoy knowing the same government that says I can't even smoke pays for all of my growing expenses. To the point they even payed for my lights. Well of to research when the best time to pollenate my plants. I'm thinking this weekend I'm trying this.


Golden, I fucking love it.


Aboot the pollination, I think 3 weeks is the norm but Im not 100% sure. What I did ws flower the males while the ladies continued to veg then collected pollen from said males and stored it in the fridge for a month or more before I used it... Worked out great.





What? Even lower you say? Hmmm lets take it slow shall we


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

Big balls Fireball - more on the rooftop.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 11, 2013)

what crosses are in fireball? got my clones of cherry pie to root. going to start breeding very soon, with bb strains. dog, and smelly cherry. are my top picks to breed with


----------



## Lagden23 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have 9 plants in a 1.2x1.2x2.0 and been in veg stage for nearly 2 weeks rough about 6" in height. How long should i veg for and can i fit 9 in this...


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

It can depend on the strain, some strains can be more vigorous in flower, others you need to veg out more. What are you growing? Are they feminised? Clones?

9 plants is pretty much a good number for that size area. If it gets overcrowded, just chop away the smaller branches and undergrowth and concentrate energy on tops and colas....but you got a bit of a way to go until that point. Pics would help too?

Good luck anyway.

Peace, DST



Lagden23 said:


> I have 9 plants in a 1.2x1.2x2.0 and been in veg stage for nearly 2 weeks rough about 6" in height. How long should i veg for and can i fit 9 in this...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2013)

While I appreciate the sentiment just thought I would point out its not the governments money you are spending. Its tax payers that are buying your lights.

you're welcome. &#55357;&#56842;



jimmer6577 said:


> I got my bubble bags ordered. I ended up getting cheap ones from where I got my 600. It was $27 with s/h. I tried the ones COF suggested but they wouldn't take my unemployment card. I have other cards but really enjoy knowing the same government that says I can't even smoke pays for all of my growing expenses. To the point they even payed for my lights. Well of to research when the best time to pollenate my plants. I'm thinking this weekend I'm trying this.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi guys just wanna say a quick hello. HELLO! 
Ive been so busy back to work its crazy. My knee hurts like crap, but i have to stick it out, as long as i can. Came home last night to find mold in my Snowcap what a sad moment. Cut of "Stem buds" and those i saw affected. More fans. And hopefully the rest will be fine.
Ah i have so much to say and show! But i gotta sleep  See yall later!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2013)

the hint of change is in the air

http://nypost.com/2013/09/11/got-a-light-cop-helps-crowd-with-2-lb-joint/

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/sep/10/change-to-pot-laws-could-be-cash-cow-for-dc/


cof


----------



## jonnynobody (Sep 11, 2013)

Just watch.....and l0ve it - especially you non-americans 

[video=youtube;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

Well here's what Iv been moaning on about  Cheers!

>>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/721569-whodat-sticky-trap.html#post9592546 <<<<<<


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 11, 2013)

Got everything to make some really good BHO !!!!! Anyone have a good thread on how to make some shatter?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> While I appreciate the sentiment just thought I would point out its not the governments money you are spending. Its tax payers that are buying your lights.
> 
> you're welcome. &#55357;&#56842;


In the state I live in the employers actually pay into a state unemployment fund based on what they pay. Once their accounts cover their cost per employee they quit paying in. I owned my own Flooring Business with several employee's. That is how I know this for sure. So actually it was the temp. comp that fired me when my house burnt down because I couldn't make it to work for 3 days. So I was wrong and your point is very well made. But I have also paid taxes for 25 years and have never even got 1 week of any type of help because of being Self Employed so it is what it is. Peace.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2013)

from the New York Post

On Oct. 7, 2003, the US government issued Patent No. 6,630,507.

Actor Michael J. Fox and many millions of other Americans  my dear late wife, Tricia, included  could have gotten very excited about this development back then.

But it was, apparently, not the sort of thing Washington wanted advertised.

Patent No. 6,630,507, you see, is for cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants. Most people would simply refer to this as medical marijuana.

Who got that patent? The US government gave this patent to itself.

Just so you understand me, this is the same US government that has been fighting the use of marijuana as a drug. Yet its own scientists were claiming a decade ago that marijuana had been effective against a number of diseases.

Heres what three scientists from the Department of Health and Human Services said in the abstract  or summary  of their findings submitted with the patent application: The cannabinoids are found to have particular application as neuroproectants, for example in limiting neurological damage following ischemic insults, such as stroke or trauma, or the treatment of neurological diseases, such as Alzheimers disease, Parkinsons disease and HIV dementia.

Fox has had Parkinsons for many years. My wife suffered for nearly a decade from Multiple Sclerosis, a neurological disease, before she died nearly two years ago.

I dont know if Fox is secretly using marijuana to ease his pain, but in a minute Ill tell you why finding out about Patent No. 6,630,507 this week angers me.

Just last week Attorney General Eric Holder said the Federal government will not attempt to challenge state laws that allow for medical and recreational use of pot. His directive will affect 20 states that now allow marijuana to be used for medical purposes, as well as Colorado and Washington, where marijuana can be used for recreational purposes.

The new guidelines do not change marijuanas classification as an illegal drug. The issue of marijuanas effectiveness as a pharmaceutical, as far as I know, has never been mentioned by Washington.

Marijuana plants contain a lot of different chemicals. Tetrahydrocannabinol  or THC  is considered the most active of them. Civilizations have known for thousands of years that marijuana had special properties. In a Hindu text the weed is referred to as sacred grass.

Despite a track record of thousands of years, Americans are still debating whether we should allow sick people to relieve symptoms of nausea and pain with pot because marijuana may sometimes end up in the wrong hands.

This past week, for instance, New Jersey changed medical marijuana legislation  again. If Govs. Jon Corzine and Chris Christie hadnt been so pigheaded over the past few years, my wife and others might have suffered a lot less.

Jerseys medical pot law was passed years ago but hasnt even gone into effect yet. A revision in the law will permit licensed dispensaries to grow and sell more than three varieties of the weed and provide an edible version for children.

Christie now gets a chance to drag his feet some more before he signs the revised bill. But dont feel too sorry for New Jersey residents. New York doesnt even have a medical marijuana law in the works.

Usually I dont talk about my own life in this column  unless its something strange, odd or funny.

My experience with medical marijuana was none of those, but Ill tell it anyway.

Tricia had been diagnosed with MS in 1992. It wasnt until around 2002 that she became truly helpless. MS is an inflammatory disease in which the insulating covers of nerve cells in the brain and spinal cord are damaged.

Tricia was on so many drugs  pain killers, muscle relaxants, antidepressants, etc.  I lost count

The idea of using marijuana to ease Tricias severe spasms  which could last 30 minutes or more  came up frequently. But the law was a problem.

New Jersey hadnt implemented its medical marijuana law, so I would need to acquire the drug the old-fashioned way  on the street.

I knew that if I got caught buying pot illegally I could have been fired from my job and lose my medical coverage. That would have taken me several steps backwards.

Another one of Tricias many doctors had us try a synthetic form of THC  the marijuana chemical  but we had to pretend that my wife was suffering through weeping spells because thats what the drug was intended for.

She wasnt weeping. In fact Tricia was about as happy as anyone could be under those circumstances, but we played along.

Knowing what I do now, I regret not taking the risk of getting pot on the street.

Experts say that the potential for marijuana as a drug is endless. Dr. Gerry Crabtree, chief executive officer of drug firm Nuvilex, says it has even proven in tests to be effective against cancer.

Theres enough literature in respectable scientific journals to justify examining cannabis as a possible treatment of cancer, Crabtree told me this week.

You wont really appreciate what Im talking about until someone you love might be helped by medical marijuana. But you will probably never understand just how angry I am after finding out about Patent No. 6,630,507.


does this mean that the feds get a royalty from every medical sale?


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

Fire Alien Kush and Cherry Puff.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> what crosses are in fireball? got my clones of cherry pie to root. going to start breeding very soon, with bb strains. dog, and smelly cherry. are my top picks to breed with


If you pay in, you get to withdraw every so often.......


jigfresh said:


> While I appreciate the sentiment just thought I would point out its not the governments money you are spending. Its tax payers that are buying your lights.
> 
> you're welcome. &#55357;&#56842;





whodatnation said:


> Well here's what Iv been moaning on about  Cheers!
> 
> >>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/721569-whodat-sticky-trap.html#post9592546 <<<<<<


Looking very whodatish!



jimmer6577 said:


> In the state I live in the employers actually pay into a state unemployment fund based on what they pay. Once their accounts cover their cost per employee they quit paying in. I owned my own Flooring Business with several employee's. That is how I know this for sure. So actually it was the temp. comp that fired me when my house burnt down because I couldn't make it to work for 3 days. So I was wrong and your point is very well made. But I have also paid taxes for 25 years and have never even got 1 week of any type of help because of being Self Employed so it is what it is. Peace.


Being your own boss has it's advantage, but also disadvantages.



curious old fart said:


> from the New York Post
> 
> On Oct. 7, 2003, the US government issued Patent No. 6,630,507.
> 
> ...


Our Governments get a % of everything we do regardless of what it is.....so yes, they probably get a % of all medical sales, lol.

Morning 600droogies.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 12, 2013)

man iv been paying attention to politics lately in USA and iv decided im never going to vote...lol. in other news... my cheese surprise has got purple pistils and im ecstatic. its a revege and iv been growing it outside for over a year!. last year the flowering stage got fucked up because of a porch light. but that enables me to pollinate it with two diff male plants.. and now its right on track flower wise.. speaking of that I need to go germ some seeds right now.. AMEN!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 12, 2013)

my goodness.. if im not a breeder im a hell of a pollen chunker.. I think the amount of crosses I have is deff worth more than all the weed iv ever harvested. my baggies of self made seeds are stackin up and I cant stop!... not to mention the shit I haven't even had the chance to work with.. and just for refrence my ED X JB threw out some balls on the main stem about a third threw flowering luckily I spotted them ripped em off and see no more.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2013)

well couple pics my babys 22 days the day since planting no germ, just been set the new timers up and left on for the final test run see ifim good to get them in tomorrow or the weekend.

so the lights running 18/6
outtake 24/7 but on idle at 40% while lights off 
intake runs 18/6 same time as lights but separate timer 
heater is 6/18 while lights off
bionaire is on 24/7 on middle setting.......

cant wait to start the mainlining part


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok so heres some Outdoor pics from Bassman.
I know I havent been through in a while, so heres a small update.

View attachment 2815480
View from my always open window
View attachment 2815481
Dr Atomic NL
View attachment 2815482
Grape kRush
View attachment 2815483
Bubba Kush??
View attachment 2815484
Dog S1 pheno 1
View attachment 2815485
same as above
View attachment 2815486
Some sort of OG??
View attachment 2815487
Dog S1 Pheno 2


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Thats what Im talking about B-man!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

I painted cans white to help keep roots cooler.
I doubt Ill grow in cans again, but the soils here doesnt drain, and is hard as hell.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

You can reuse that soil though, thats allot of soil Im jealous. What "I" would do is grow some monsters in them and scrog it out to keep them below the fence, good going on painting them white 
It all looks nice and healthy for sure.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

and cut in a lot of perlite when you rehabilitate it before using it again.

Great stuff in any case.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

I def wil re-use soil.
I usually do 50/50 with new soil dep on budget


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

I love soil making, but worry about bringing critters into
the man-cave. LOL, as if there are not enough already.
I appear on fungus gnat maps, what with my mycological
activity having been going on for years.

I have been using my old soil out in the garden and buying 
new each grow...though the buy was for just perlite and
vermiculite this last time, as I decided to try some straight
hempy buckets this Crop.

I have been making compost for compost lovers for a few
years (Agaricus, Lepiota, blewits, etc) and love how one
can make amazing stuff from just straw and manure.

Take care,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I love soil making, but worry about bringing critters into
> the man-cave. LOL, as if there are not enough already.
> I appear on fungus gnat maps, what with my mycological
> activity having been going on for years.
> ...


I do my veggies with my old soil, and will save the rest for next OD grow


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bassman looking extremely nice. I have a pile of soil I'm building for my outdoor next year my self. I have water issues causing havoc on some roots in certain parts of my yard. 

Jig, I'm sorry if that came off wrong. Peace


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 12, 2013)

here's a pic of a bx1 dog clone i gave too my friend, when his seeds never came from the turd.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Sep 12, 2013)

YES! I can post here. Wussup pics coming soon.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice shots of outside grows... Where's the shots of 600


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2013)

well so been look for cheap weed in amsterdam where will sell me a nice amount, i have heard and done a bit reading and here rotterdam is cheaper and u can buy full oz out there.... just wrote a little list of there cafes and addresses, 

is there anywhere in dam that sells you the full and not restrict u to a limit 

3 weeks today and im flying haha a cant wait


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

If you speak nicely to the bods at the GA they'll sort you out more than the normal 5. Gives a shout before you come over! I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

Where's your question mark? or are you just making a statement?



fir3dragon said:


> Nice shots of outside grows... Where's the shots of 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's THREE shots of 600's!!!


Horizontal?
Pfft. Don't make me laugh...

Vertical!?
Hah! That was so 20th Century!

We've gone...

... Perpendicular...



















Hope you all have a great... ummm... Friday???
Yes... Friday it is.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 13, 2013)

Blowin my mind doobs.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Spacey Chocolate nom noms......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my..... maybe with ice cream?

[video=youtube;fGoOcZ1Z0Xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGoOcZ1Z0Xc[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

chopped my Dinafem cheese plant down last night..
View attachment 2816755View attachment 2816756


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's THREE shots of 600's!!!
> 
> 
> Horizontal?
> ...


Beautiful Doobs! Next phase 360 degree light mover? lol


----------



## james2500 (Sep 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Beautiful Doobs! Next phase 360 degree light mover? lol


Me? I move the plants under the lights, choo choo


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been absent from this forum for awhile and I'm sure this was shared on here at one point.... But I was stoked to see Dog make this list. Congrats Breeder's Boutique! 

The Strongest Strains On Earth 2013 - High Times



james2500 said:


> Me? I move the plants under the lights, choo choo


James that is a great idea! Doobs you could put the light setup on a toy train set and have it run laps around the plants lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Doobs you could put the light setup on a toy train set and have it run laps around the plants lol.
> [/URL]


 Have that on the outside and use whodat's vertical for the center........who's going to build it?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Aliens....


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I've been absent from this forum for awhile and I'm sure this was shared on here at one point.... But I was stoked to see Dog make this list. Congrats Breeder's Boutique!
> 
> The Strongest Strains On Earth 2013 - High Times
> 
> ...


I have after a few yrs finally got the Dog flowering (2 phenos) and will be able to experience her powers.
I am growing the older S1 variety.
How do the S1, Bx1 etc compare?

I know so far she is the stickiest flower flowering here with a close 2nd being the Atomic NL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have after a few yrs finally got the Dog flowering (2 phenos) and will be able to experience her powers.
> I am growing the older S1 variety.
> How do the S1, Bx1 etc compare?
> 
> I know so far she is the stickiest flower flowering here with a close 2nd being the Atomic NL


I think the Bx1 are regs and the S1 are fems???? I could be wrong! Good to see you bass, hope all is well bro!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think the Bx1 are regs and the S1 are fems???? I could be wrong! Good to see you bass, hope all is well bro!


All but one of my S1s were female I believe.

Everything is ok over here.
I am totally ready for the winter weather now though.
Summer is good for 2 things

1. outdoor season fruits, veg, and bud.

2. Girls in skimpy clothes

Other than that I hate it!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

larry og x ? from seed 6/15


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

Smelly cherry from seed 6/15


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

can you smelly??


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Spacebubble


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> How do the S1, Bx1 etc compare?


This interests me greatly, as only the BX1s were available when I finally got
around to Breeder's Boutique.

Note: They rocked! $100 for four packs (Dog, Smelly/Sour Cherry, Psycho Killer)
and they threw in the aptly named Cheese Surprise.

Take care,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

Javadog said:


> This interests me greatly, as only the BX1s were available when I finally got
> around to Breeder's Boutique.
> 
> Note: They rocked! $100 for four packs (Dog, Smelly/Sour Cherry, Psycho Killer)
> ...


would u call them indica dom?
mine look very sativa and are slower to flower than other stuff in my garden...


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

I just got them and have not popped any yet....(and I promised myself
a Lemon Crop next ;0)

This is the very sort of issue that I appreciate seeing elaborated.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

209 those some outdoor beauties there!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Jig, I'm sorry if that came off wrong. Peace


Not at all my friend. Have you seen those snickers commercials where the people aren't themselves.... I'm in one, only I don't need a snickers, I need a nap



strictly seedleSs said:


> Blowin my mind doobs.


Me too doobie. The things that come from your mind tickle mine.



james2500 said:


> oh my..... maybe with ice cream?
> 
> [video=youtube;fGoOcZ1Z0Xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGoOcZ1Z0Xc[/video]


That is too funny. The sound freaked my cats out something fierce. 



bassman999 said:


> 2. Girls in skimpy clothes


Long live summer, and long live california. Girls in skimpy clothes ftw.

209, that Larry OG looks amazing. I bet it's goona be some good smoke.

Here's some tea pron... I tried to do a whodat and throw a peace sign in the bubble. hehe... thanks for the idea bru.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2013)

Is that a smiley face in the bubbles? HAHAHAHA 

Took me a couple minutes of looking at your post, wondering what is whodat getting at here.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Was blind and now you see


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

Your teas are soooo poopy!

Mine has brewed for a few days but it is still less gooey than that.

I use a 35 gallon barrel with 25 gallons or so in it, and only a half cup
of tea-starter manure. I throw in some alfalfa pellets for longer term
feeding and a bit of sugar to kick start things. I have a pump making 
a water fall and an airstone on the bottom.

I am going to add some fish based ferts and feed the garden this weekend.
(I should take some shots...haven't posted since the one/first set)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

popping beans with help choosing from my younger daughter
Selections were

Psycho Killer F2
Blue Bubba Master (BB dom)
R.P. OG 18 Fem
Skunky Munky
Sour OG x 60's Kush

Clones taken from flowering girls are:

clone marked DJs Blueberry (Bubba kush prolly)
Dr Atomics NL
Dog Kush S1 pheno 1 (I wish I chose 2 but oh well...
DJ shorts Grape kRush


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2013)

Here was my recipe this time:

I used 5 gal water, 1/2 cup High N Bat guano, 1/2 cup PSG, a tablespoon of kelp meal, 5 tablespoons of molasses and I went a little nuts and put like 1/2 gallon of worm castings. I just dumped the bag in and it all fell out. Oops. I think I through some Ancient Forrest in too.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am sure I have asked and read a few times but here goes again.
Is there a certain temp to shoot for to get females when popping beans?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here was my recipe this time:
> 
> I used 5 gal water, 1/2 cup High N Bat guano, 1/2 cup PSG, a tablespoon of kelp meal, 5 tablespoons of molasses and I went a little nuts and put like 1/2 gallon of worm castings. I just dumped the bag in and it all fell out. Oops. I think I through some Ancient Forrest in too.


Thanks Jig. 

Yeah, that is probably six times the poo I used...before the castings.

I am betting that my tea will be good microbially, but not much in terms
of nutrition. This was my aim really. I am adding food before I used it.

Thanks again,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

1 whole cup of guano and 5tbls of bsm in 5 gallons of water will have plenty of nutrition.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't thank me for that recipe... it's most likely a recipe for disaster... I just wanted to share. I'm sure you would do good in throwing away that recipe, lol.

Here's my plants before I gave them the tea. Hopefully they do alright after it. 

250w MH. 

View attachment 2817324View attachment 2817325View attachment 2817326View attachment 2817327View attachment 2817328View attachment 2817329View attachment 2817330View attachment 2817331View attachment 2817332


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Bump

&#8203;https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html#post9590334


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2013)

I see I have some reading to do View attachment 2817386


----------



## sk12 (Sep 13, 2013)

New light came in along with a 6" duct fan and some fox farm nutes  2 days from amazon. I know people say not to get the cheap digital ballasts but I have to say my IPower has done a pretty dang good job on the first grow. This time I got another one minus the cool hood.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2013)

Morning folks.

Re the Dog regs (bx1, bx2's) and the Dog fems, I would say the DOG fems are leaning more to the Sour D side in growth structure and og in flower, whereas the BX's are a bit more neautral, in that they have been back crossed with an OG so lean a bit more to that side than the ECSD side. Or they seemed to in the phenos I grew.....Hope this helps.

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Sep 14, 2013)

Has Bb git dog fems in m8


----------



## Mohican (Sep 14, 2013)

OK - No ER but I did almost kill myself today!

The cable guy came out to fix my cable and I wanted to run a line to a bedroom. This required a 40 foot attic visit with a 30 foot crawl. He said he couldn't do it. So I got wrapped up in jeans and long sleeve shirt. Put on my knee pads and mask and went for it. I had been blowing air conditioned air in with a big fan to make it nice up there for him. 

The space is big when you first enter and then it is a foot high for 30 feet. After 15 feet of the crawl, I knew I had made a terrible mistake. I was breathing as hard as I could and I still wasn't getting enough air. I couldn't turn around!

At this point I was wondering how they were going to get my body out of the attic. Then I starting thinking of ways to break through the ceiling to escape. 10 more feet to go until I get all the way to the spot where the cable comes out from below. 5 feet, I can't breathe and I am hoping that when I get to the other end there is a roof vent where I can get some air. I there isn't then I probably am going to need to break through the ceiling!

I reach the end of the tunnel and I can barely focus my eyes. I can't remember why I thought it was going to be OK. The last time I did this I was in my 30s and it almost killed me.

There was a vent! I stuck my head up in there and breathed the most wonderful cool fresh air I have ever inhaled. I stood there for at least five minutes breathing that air and trying to decide how I was going to get out. 

That is when I heard the cable guy ask me if I was OK and I remembered why I was up there. I fed the end of the cable through the hole in the firewall to the other side of the attic where he must have been waiting this whole time. I kept feeding him more and more cable until I was sure it was never going to end - I was still a little fuzzy.

I went back to the vent and breathed the sweet fresh air and wondered if I would ever see the outside again. Now it was time to man up. I put my mask back on and lowered myself back to my chest and started the crawl back. It looked shorter going back but it was slower and harder. I was shaking and I didn't feel like I had anything left to give. 

10 feet, 9 feet, 8 feet - my knee pad gets stuck and rips off of my leg - 7 feet, 6 feet - I can start to feel the cooler air from the fan - 5 feet, 4 feet, 3 feet - I am going to make it - 2 feet - I can't go any farther.

Will somebody come in now and carry me the rest of the way? No. 

Come on you can do this. Every last fiber of my body pulled against gravity one more time and I was free of the tunnel! Now I only needed to get ten feet through an easy area and hop down through the access hatch. Except at this point my feet, arms, legs and brain were not under my control. I banged around forcing myself stumble in the direction of the opening. I reached it and my foot gets tangled in a cord and now I am on my but with my tangled foot stuck under me. I screamed "fuck me" with all of my might - it just made a muffled fart from under my mask. I fell to the side to release my foot from my body but the cord would not let go. I twisted and turned until I could see the cord and it was barely over the toe of my shoe. It required three tries to get my foot free. I shakily climbed/fell down the ladder and stumbled outside.

It was wonderful to feel the breeze and see the sky. I was drenched in sweat and gasping for air. My wife asked me if I was OK and then realized I wasn't. She ran inside and got me the best glass of water I ever remember drinking.

We went out and had steak and martinis for dinner to celebrate my survival.

I am never fucking going up in that attic again! EVER!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2013)

Not at the moment mate. there may be a few lying around


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2013)

Please stop! I repeat, please stop trying to kill yerself ya tolley!


mohican said:


> ok - no er but i did almost kill myself today!
> 
> The cable guy came out to fix my cable and i wanted to run a line to a bedroom. This required a 40 foot attic visit with a 30 foot crawl. He said he couldn't do it. So i got wrapped up in jeans and long sleeve shirt. Put on my knee pads and mask and went for it. I had been blowing air conditioned air in with a big fan to make it nice up there for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 14, 2013)

I keep thinking I am still 20! Next thing you know I am up on my tiptoes on the top of a ladder using a cordless circular saw to cut off the tips of the studs on the greenhouse and I lose my balance for a split second and realize how hectic my situation is. I climb down and say whew and get back to it 

What is wrong with me?


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2013)

You are unfortunately a male, and because our minds don't grow up, we think our bodies don't as well........


----------



## budolskie (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok m8 off home 1 happy guy to get baked for the footy


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

You must have health insurance then, mo, lol



Hey DrD that room is looking fuking great bro, keep it.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2013)

Mo if you have read any of my stories on here then you wont feel alone.
If you havent ask lol.
I am a walking hazard area.

Glad you didnt get stuck or passout!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

look at you talking about some something looking good you got the Bentley of rooms now my man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

going to pack a bowl and catch up guys


----------



## Javadog (Sep 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Please stop! I repeat, please stop trying to kill yerself ya tolley!


I am happy that you are wiser for the wear, but THIS!

:0)

JD

P.S. Thanks for the data D. I am still too new to get the full import,
but if the S1s tended toward OG in flower and the BXs tend toward
OG in general, then the two would differ most in their vegetative 
structure, and would be similar in their result, smoke-wise.

...but there I am sure that I went a tad too far.

(I have not grown anything related to ECSD yet. This is the problem)


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I am happy that you are wiser for the wear, but THIS!
> 
> :0)
> 
> ...


I have never grown and type of Diesel either

Ill take more fotos (photos) of my S1s in flower in a few days as they seem to really be getting going now


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 14, 2013)

first pic is a casy jones x ? and a cherry pie about done. will give it, one more week.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 14, 2013)

casy jones was a freebie from the 600w crew


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

WOOT.... was a freebie from Breeders Boutique at some point in it's life.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah i keep my leafs green. seen some other grows, where they let there leafs get yellow, yellow, and there 2 weeks in flower


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Whomever that was needs to be reported to plant protective services.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> yeah i keep my leafs green. seen some other grows, where they let there leafs get yellow, yellow, and there 2 weeks in flower


 it is strain dependent to a point my purple wrecks are doing it at week 4 and I have hit them with some fish poo 5-1-1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

I would love to get a hold of that cherry pie for my room it would be worth the drive to cali


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> yeah i keep my leafs green. seen some other grows, where they let there leafs get yellow, yellow, and there 2 weeks in flower


I do my best to keep my leaves green as well.
In the past I used the grow and bloom as directed, but that isnt optimal imo.
I think a green plant is better bud in the end.
1-2 weeks off at the end to flush will do fine I think.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 14, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> it is strain dependent to a point my purple wrecks are doing it at week 4 and I have hit them with some fish poo 5-1-1


Ah, you give yourself away Dr....

:0)

I happen to have a Purple Wreck, and just posted to my thread
a question about it's apparent...well...paleness. 

Let's see if I can paste it here and save the typing:


> *Hello all,
> 
> I am finding that, as usual, when one grows a series of different breeds, that
> one will end up with one or two plants that seem weaker than the others.
> ...


It was suggested that I try some Cal-Mag, and I have added this. We will see.

I did water it in though, where I think that perhaps a foliar feed, to perk up the
humidity, might have been a better idea.

Onward and upward,

JD

P.S. I will really appreciate the photos Bassman.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Sep 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> it's a club...it's meant to be a place where people talk about things they have in common, if you don't have anything in common then make your own thread...better to light a candle than curse the darkness


Move it to toke n talk then!! why have this in a grow section if you guys want to share life stories....thats why there is a section made for that. Seriously if someone put some very usefull information somewhere on this thread, nobody isnt goint to see that post ever!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> Seriously if someone put some very usefull information somewhere on this thread, nobody isnt goint to see that post ever!!


That doesn't actually make sense, but I think I know what you mean, and you are blatantly wrong. Many people have learned a ton about growing from this thread. That is a fact. 

For liking rules, (ie. appropriate subjects being discussed and threads being in the right section) you sure don't give a shit about the rules of the written English language.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 14, 2013)

That is the fun part....one has to be one one's toes to catch 
the jewels among all the fun stuff. 

What a bummer!

(the annoying kid's laugh from "The Simpsons")

JD

*MENDING WALL*

*Robert Frost* 
[HR][/HR] Something there is that doesn't love a wall, 
That sends the frozen-ground-swell under it, 
And spills the upper boulders in the sun, 
And makes gaps even two can pass abreast. 
The work of hunters is another thing: 
I have come after them and made repair 
Where they have left not one stone on a stone, 
But they would have the rabbit out of hiding, 
To please the yelping dogs. The gaps I mean, 
No one has seen them made or heard them made, 
But at spring mending-time we find them there. 
I let my neighbor know beyond the hill; 
And on a day we meet to walk the line 
And set the wall between us once again. 
We keep the wall between us as we go. 
To each the boulders that have fallen to each. 
And some are loaves and some so nearly balls 
We have to use a spell to make them balance: 
'Stay where you are until our backs are turned!' 
We wear our fingers rough with handling them. 
Oh, just another kind of out-door game, 
One on a side. It comes to little more: 
There where it is we do not need the wall: 
He is all pine and I am apple orchard. 
My apple trees will never get across 
And eat the cones under his pines, I tell him. 
He only says, 'Good fences make good neighbors'. 
Spring is the mischief in me, and I wonder 
If I could put a notion in his head: 
'Why do they make good neighbors? Isn't it 
Where there are cows? 
But here there are no cows. 
*Before I built a wall I'd ask to know 
What I was walling in or walling out, 
And to whom I was like to give offence.* 
Something there is that doesn't love a wall, 
That wants it down.' I could say 'Elves' to him, 
But it's not elves exactly, and I'd rather 
He said it for himself. I see him there 
Bringing a stone grasped firmly by the top 
In each hand, like an old-stone savage armed. 
He moves in darkness as it seems to me~ 
Not of woods only and the shade of trees. 
He will not go behind his father's saying, 
And he likes having thought of it so well 
He says again, "Good fences make good neighbors."


----------



## Javadog (Sep 14, 2013)

I guess that what I am saying is that you are all pine and I am apple orchard.

:0)

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2013)

This is not a static forum where people merely stop in to add to a knowledge base.
It is a "club" for chill people to hang out, talk about their grows, their seeds, grow problems, grow successes, new equipment we've bought or want to buy, a place to show off our veggy gardens, a place to bitch about stuff, a place to encourage others who are not doing so well.
If anyone comes to the 600 and simply ASKS a question, that person will get some of the best advice around to get them back on track.
Otherwise, you will need some grown-up patience and just set about to using your eyes to read.
But I'd suggest you read FAST, because this thread moves faster that fresh snot on a hot & greasy doorknob.

Seriously though, if you have a grow question: just ASK.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2013)

Mr Roboto said:


> Move it to toke n talk then!! why have this in a grow section if you guys want to share life stories....thats why there is a section made for that. Seriously if someone put some very usefull information somewhere on this thread, nobody isnt goint to see that post ever!!





jigfresh said:


> That doesn't actually make sense, but I think I know what you mean, and you are blatantly wrong. Many people have learned a ton about growing from this thread. That is a fact.





jigfresh said:


> For liking rules, (ie. appropriate subjects being discussed and threads being in the right section) you sure don't give a shit about the rules of the written English language.


Is that you, Skwisgaar?

[video=youtube_share;dpcE9QgqnPQ]http://youtu.be/dpcE9QgqnPQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

I just got caught up on all the robot nonsense a few pages back, yo guys are funny  and right. Mr robot you had several very capable people welcoming you and asking if they could help in any way, even after your lameness... Seems as though you have nothing to learn then... So why continue to post here? Oh that's right, your just a sad troll,,, let thy 600 shine on.


exit: and if your REALLY wanting to learn about growing there is this nifty thing called google that will bring you to the answer (and more) to any question you have, but god forbid you have to sit down read and understand the answers lol you aren't ready.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Sep 14, 2013)

apparently a little criticism is not welcome here. I am a member of 4 grow forums and rollitup is the least frequented site I use (probably for obvious reasons). Other sites properly clean up their stickied threads which make it easier to navigate through instead of reading about what another member had for dinner in 2009. Other clubs have tons of pictures after pictures.. I made one comment on how "under par" this thread was but instead I get bitched at about how this is a "club"!? 
also "YES" this is adding more nonsense to the thread, who's going to want to read this in 2014? Im done this this thread out of respect to your little club and hopefully this thread can provide useful awsome jaw dropping 600 watt grown pics page after page........good luck, peace


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Hahaha whatever you say kid 






Mr Roboto said:


> If you sold me that shit I would play it off and call you for another sack and gun whip the fuck out of you!





Exactly the kind of people we don't want around here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

I like it. I stay. you don't so piss off then


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2013)

Your "criticism" comes off as whining.
This thread has been around for a long time, and will be around LONG after you've moved on to annoy other forums & threads.
It's a place for decent people to develop friendships and trade info on EVERYTHING.
With your piss-poor attitude, I don't think this "club" is a proper match for you.
Have a nice life, and best of luck on growing up.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2013)

RIU as a whole has some issues.

"The 600" on the other hand is the most welcoming thread of any forum I have ever posted on.

Best fastest advice and friendly ppl.
I am staying around...ppl come and go the 600 will always be here though.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YwQp16D-TqQ]http://youtu.be/YwQp16D-TqQ[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 14, 2013)

Evening lads! Just cut down another Lemon Skunk. Sadly i did not get clones of it as i thought ended up with alot of pure kush instead :/ Im afraid to loose this favorite strain. Doobiebrother ive seen you have great succes with re-veg. Could you share some tips?`Really want it back growing again 

Gonna cut the Snowcap tomorrow would have given it another week but with rain everyday the next week im afraid ill loose it to mold. Great post tonight. I love this club


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2013)

The best way I've re-vegged is by leaving 4 or more full-sized fan leaves attached to the trunk and put the plant under flourescents until it reverts back to veg.
Somewhere down low in the trunk you will eventually see some micro leaves growing out of the side of the trunk.
When you see those leaves, you're on your way.
It may take a month to get to that point, but once the leaves start growing back they will grow quickly as there is already a good root system below it to help it thrive.
The main things are to not over water as the water uptake will have slowed to a crawl with no vegetation to use it.
And be careful about burning the new leaves.
Once the new leaves have formed a carbuncle it will start throwing out more and more leaves which all will become branches.
I started my current re-veg at the same time I germinated seeds, and if I had put one more month on the re-veg it would have been equal in size to the plants vegged from seed for 60 days.
So, overall, re-vegging will need about a month extra of plant growth to get it "full sized".
Re-veg's make for excellent mothers, too: very bushy with lots of branches to take clippings from for cloning.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw, snap!
I just ruined this thread by talking about cannabis.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Evening lads! Just cut down another Lemon Skunk. Sadly i did not get clones of it as i thought ended up with alot of pure kush instead :/ Im afraid to loose this favorite strain. Doobiebrother ive seen you have great succes with re-veg. Could you share some tips?`Really want it back growing again
> View attachment 2821833
> Gonna cut the Snowcap tomorrow would have given it another week but with rain everyday the next week im afraid ill loose it to mold. Great post tonight. I love this club


I had the same thing happen to my og13 no cuts and it is the heaviest and dankest smelling I have going to this point
so I will be reveging for the first time. I everything I have read says to leave as much leafy material as you can for the best and fastest results


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

I also am trying to induce male flowers on a lower branch, and I believe it is working. I will make some s1 and some feminized crosses as well edit: I have been taking pics, and I will make a thread if works


----------



## Javadog (Sep 14, 2013)

I understand your motivation Hydro, as the local Lemon (LVLS)
is clone only. I have not seen it yet.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Burn me at the stake Im posting outdoor 600 pr0n 


Pr0n to hold us over.

Mix smoke jar.



?p x BnS. I want to run these next round  They made great smoke on my "back at it" grow, and these outside got me wondering whats taken me so long.




Spacebubble



Haterade




And the OooO0o00ooWeeEe Plush Berry X Grape Stomper,,, I need more of these beans  Very nice.








Sorry for the lousy pics.



View attachment 2821946View attachment 2821947View attachment 2821950View attachment 2821952View attachment 2821954View attachment 2821955


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2013)

Fucking seriously man why are you posting pics outside in a god damn 600 thread? You're ruining the internet for everyone


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2013)

Yin & Yang.
Goat butts against a hedge and it's horns become entangled.
I'll help restore Balance to the Chi:


added a screen behind the biggest plant as it was flopping over from the transport:

[h=3]




[/h]

I believe there is most definitely a vertical scrog in my (very) near future:


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2013)

hell yea doobie.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello been rocking w/ 600w since my first grow. I've been pretty much verbally abuse by my local friends on switching to a 1000w. Never have and i don't think i will. (notice i didn't say never lol)

Anywho just sharing my setup at its current state...Inhale and Enjoy


​


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That doesn't actually make sense, but I think I know what you mean, and you are blatantly wrong. Many people have learned a ton about growing from this thread. That is a fact.
> 
> For liking rules, (ie. appropriate subjects being discussed and threads being in the right section) you sure don't give a shit about the rules of the written English language.


I am more than proud to say that I have learned a ton from these guy's and girls.

I figure I'll update you on my solo cup for the comp.
Not bad considering it's only 36 days from germ. in a solo cup.

I took my first college math test after 23 years and got an A.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2013)

hell yea to them big ass pots domswooz


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 14, 2013)

And here's an update on the black kitty. The dogs love him.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

porn my friends NL/SK week 3 door cutting  OOOoog og kush NL/SK week 4ishP.W.GDP F2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

the crappy cell phone pics do not do any justice to the fine girls in my room


----------



## Reloader (Sep 15, 2013)

I Just got over 12 oz dry from 1 pineapple chunk, under a 600 eye hortilux. Check out the popcorn, got another 1.3 oz of popcorn the size of walnuts. I run 4 big plants rotating (56 days each) (20 gallon pots) under 3 600's. Harvest every 2 weeks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

Stopped by Fred Meyer's to get some groceries while on the way to the old apartment to do some more packing & cleaning.
Was walking down by the bakery section when I came across these:

(*this stoner's prayers have been answered, FSM be praised, and pass the parmesan)


----------



## budolskie (Sep 15, 2013)

well finally in the new home should be mainlining in the next week I hope, battery ran out on hygrometer with the hottest being 26c and min being 18c so I have reset it and turned the heater up a half of turn so it doesn't drop below 19-20c will be getting the humidifier set over next couple days need 1 more timer for that just the odd 15 every hour will do I think


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 15, 2013)

genuity said:


> hell yea to them big ass pots domswooz


Hey, one thing i have learned in my, um i think 3 1/2 yrs of growing. Its all about the ROOTS and good clean air circulation.

"The Bigger the Root, The Bigger the Fruit"


the pics are from my last grow of 1200w

its cashmere Kush (Afghan x U2 Bubba x Pure Kush)






The pics


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 15, 2013)

thought i posted this w/ the others so you could see the end result


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 15, 2013)

Ladies in veg are doing well since the transplant into the party tubs. This heat/humidity has given the bugs an opportunity to take over. I put up 2 hot shot pest strips in the room last week. Dont see any new damage since. The greenhouse ladies are filling in, but not nearly as much as last year. I am working 40 hours plus, and spend 3-4 hours on the road a day. So I havent been able to give them the attention the need. I need to come up with a way to divert the water that comes through the screens in the lid, as I lost about an oz to bud mold since last week. Seeing a few caterpillars too, but havent lost much more than a few grams to them.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Reloader, doms-- looking proper!

Bud, great to hear you made it into the house! Time to get settled in then 

Sorry aboot the mold and worms SS, lets hope no more of that lovely nug is claimed by nature.

Doobs have you tried microwaving those things for about 15 seconds? If they are similar to these "hubigs pies" then you should try it 






​


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 15, 2013)

Noise pr0n DOOMSWOOZ! Shitty day today! Im sick in my airways. Hurts like crap to smoke.
Lemon Skunk closeup reveals tip burn and could have gone a extra week but still danglicious!


Snowcap top. Funny how only a few calyxes are purple. Stickyichy2


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 15, 2013)

Domo arigato Mr.Roboto.

Dont let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats looking nice HGP. Eat some edibles if ya got em! Get betta bro.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 15, 2013)

Stupid mold! Lost half my Snowcap to mold so far. Would trim the rest nau if i wasnt so shitty 
Thx whodat! Yeah maybe some hash pills and sweat it out while i sleep away.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 15, 2013)

I read a thread about hashing out molded buds. Theory was that if you did water extraction, the mold spores would rise to the top and your hash would be unaffected. Not sure I would try it, but I havent lost much to mold yet.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 15, 2013)

Cali- does the larry og cross have a smell to it? Those sativa leaves have me scratching my head. I only had 3 sativas in ky grow that could have pollinated the larry. J1 (jack herer x skunk 1), blue dream, or engineers dream. I dont remember flowering engineers dream indoors but I am stoner soooo.......


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the mold and bugs. but that is surely a lovely
place to grow it...outside-in!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Id be inclined to sleep in there on a cool evening


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

The sfv og looks nice


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

I bet it smells like weed. 

Hope your having a good sunday bro. Are there 2 plants outside the greenhouse in that pic? Looks like they are outside the door, but can't really tell.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Rep comment--- thats not my garden @209, tis the nice work of SS!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. The SFV is starting to smell like a true OG, and not just grass. The buds are some of the hardest ive ever grown. 

Worked in Del Mar yesterday. Went to my bros house and Dez came by, but he didnt have much time to chill. Took a couple swigs off a smoked porter and he said adios. Chillaxin on this beautiful Sunday. Hope all is well with your familia. You getting more sleep now? The plants that look like they are outside are in the back row, and I trained them to the center. Not actually outside.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

We are actually getting some sleep. I've gotten the past 2 nights off cuz mom thought she'd be tough and do all the overnight herself. I am not complaining. 

Got to smoke some nice SourBubble yesterday from a friend and that was nice. Glad you are getting to chill with your boy.

I miss the fam and should cruise out sometime. Your older one is gonna forget who I am.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2013)

Del Mar as in between La Jolla and Solana Beach?

This is where I live. You can appreciate why I do not need 
to do much to the env to grow. (thank goodness, as our 
power bills are government usury).

Take care,

JD


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 15, 2013)

Me and the old lady want to meet the wee one. We should set up something in the next couple weeks. I dont do anything in the middle of the night for our tiny one.....I dont have boobs. Working down south is chill because I have a few friends in the Oside/Vista area, and I have been able to hang out with them a lot more. Now I just need to get my boss to get me a service truck that I can leave my tools in, and ride the scoot to work.

Yup that Del Mar. I work as an electrician based out of Encinitas. Crazy humid the past few weeks. Water temps have been nice though.


----------



## PurpConsur (Sep 15, 2013)

Check out my 600w grow


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/724081-grand-daddy-purple-4x4-600w.html


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Iv pr0n jacked before and I'll do it again... Hehe. Lets see those pic purp!


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 15, 2013)

How bout a hello  I wont look until you act nice, Purp. 
Hash pills alive and kicking lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

He seems a nice enough fellow. Enjoying the hash piils bru?


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah didnt mean it like that 
Yep really am. And it just hit me how much i miss my girl. Shes home soon. Hope shes in a good mood 
Gonna watch hangover 3 and drink some tee when she gets home.
Watched a movie called this is the end. Last night. Funny omg it was so funny. Id put it next to Tito and Rampage promoting their fight.
I feel good. When i dont cough  But sadly when i get sick it tends to be weeks instead of days.
Oh girls here. From reading you seem to be good m8. And im very glad. Love your pics!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ... there is this nifty thing called google that will bring you to the answer (and more) ...


Funny, whenever I use google all it shows me in the search results are porn tgp's.
On the upside: I _*have*_ learned a lot.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 15, 2013)

A few more. These have to veg for about 2.5 months. My goal is for 1 pd per plant. (working progress). I decided a while back it was better to run a few huge plants rather then a bunch of little ones.. So I use 20 gallon pots, with happy frog soil. PBP, Liquid Karma & cal mag. It takes $25 worth of soil per plant.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks Whodat, man dem pies tho whoadie looking nice.... need to get to the NO.

HydroGp that snowcap looking good has me excited, i have a snowcapLA seed im dying to grow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2013)

Evening slagggsss!! how are we all 2nite? i'm a bit pissed and smokin a mix of blue cheese and dodgy home made bubble hash and its fuckin with my mind lmao, just home from my kids friends 4th birthday where i was prob the soberist there, gonna have a few J's and bongs before bed, up at 7am for college at 8 tomorrow... gutted, fuck i forgot how shit it was to be a student again after 11 years !!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening slagggsss!! how are we all 2nite? i'm a bit pissed and smokin a mix of blue cheese and dodgy home made bubble hash and its fuckin with my mind lmao, just home from my kids friends 4th birthday where i was prob the soberist there, gonna have a few J's and bongs before bed, up at 7am for college at 8 tomorrow... gutted, fuck i forgot how shit it was to be a student again after 11 years !!!


going throw the taacc program my self. 8 am to 430 pm. m,tu,wed,thr, and every other friday. taking mech diesel ag. that,s why i don't post much.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2013)

will be done in march


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> going throw the taacc program my self. 8 am to 430 pm. m,tu,wed,thr, and every other friday. taking mech diesel ag. that,s why i don't post much.


im pretty much the same, in Mon, tu,wed and thur every week, 8am-4.35pm till the end of feb doing a Carpentry course, fed up working in kitchens, been a chef for 11 years and fancy a change now so i can have more time at home with the wife and kids


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2013)

larry og x ? has a really strong lemon smell, and really getting stinky. here, some pics of it, today.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2013)

sorry fifth pic is qrazy quake. thought it was smelly cherry.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2013)

got most my plants doing this also losing older leafs first in the middle get yellow? feed it 16-16-16 reless 30 days and mollasses every week, once. used monster bloom 3 weeks ago, and stopped using bloom boosters.. sorry, also just started to use 511 fish poop evey week, as i thoght it was lacking n?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

It is probably just sucking the goodies up from the leaves as it flowers. Once it stops growing and begins flowering it will suck nutes up from the leaves and the fans will start dropping. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2013)

Humidity last week got me I think, found bud rot on 2 of 24 NL's last night..They could of used a week or two more, but early test shows they will do fine ..
Here are a couple of em'...



peace


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Yup that Del Mar. I work as an electrician based out of Encinitas. Crazy humid the past few weeks. Water temps have been nice though.


Well Howdy neighbor!

Carry on.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

View attachment 2823116not bad looking


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

Dude.. I just got assaulted by overzealous security guards at the grocery store. Strait had me pinned against the wall yelling mother fucker this cock sucker that. Never identified themselves. For real I'm a good looking white kid I never dealt with nothing like that before. Shit cops have been more gentle with me and I've been cuffed more than a couple times. I feel like I have a taste of what the other side gets on a regular basis.

not cool to say the least


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

what the hell were they doing


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

Thought I stole something and they were gonna be heroes.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope you raised hell with management about that.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

A scene doesn't begin to describe it. They were not store employees but contractors hired by corporate. They're lucky I never took those jiu jitsu lessons.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2013)

you have grounds for a lawsuit.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> A scene doesn't begin to describe it. They were not store employees but contractors hired by corporate. They're lucky I never took those jiu jitsu lessons.


exactly!!


curious old fart said:


> you have grounds for a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> cof


Sue them or assault them back.

Hell I might have called the police and pressed charges or tried to at least.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 15, 2013)

You do look like a complete scum bag jig.  should atleast have them fired. Mos def sounds like a lawsuit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

Sucks, jig!
I'm glad one of them didn't whack-taze-gat you, man.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 15, 2013)

Wax pr*0*n...

View attachment 2823358View attachment 2823359

@jig, did you step on a grape and didnt pay for it? Maybe the security guards were tripping on Acid...

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice wax bro!!

Got a lil Swiss cheese effect on some of them...looks really tasty!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude.. I just got assaulted by overzealous security guards at the grocery store. Strait had me pinned against the wall yelling mother fucker this cock sucker that. Never identified themselves. For real I'm a good looking white kid I never dealt with nothing like that before. Shit cops have been more gentle with me and I've been cuffed more than a couple times. I feel like I have a taste of what the other side gets on a regular basis.
> 
> not cool to say the least


Lol. reminds me of a story when i was 12 or almost exactly the same, they accused me of stealing Pokemon cards, but i had money in my pocket. i was embarrased my mom and sis were there. Haven't been in target since. 
And FM, when i was on probation around 15 my p.o. told me if youre in the grocery store and you pick grapes and taste, drop or eve move them you can be charged with shop lifting


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

Too bad you're not in Florida - you could have just shot them!

"Feared for my life"! _&#8203;Denny Crane._


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

I went shopping a little bit ago, too.
But this is what I got:














Popped my cannabis dispensary cherry, and tonight I am a man!

Went to a place called:

_*1st Choice Cannabis*_

A new outlet about 1.5 miles up the road from where we now live.
Has been open for about a month.

Had a friendly clerk who knew his herbs, and decent prices on a nice variety of meds.
I got a half oz of Mendo Purp, 1/4 oz of Purple Trainwreck, 1/4 oz of Purple Kush, and 4 g's of Acapulco Gold. 
But no one tried to rough me up.

One more load of stuff to bring over in the car and then a few loads out to the dumpster, and we are officially moved out of the apartment.


Exhausted, so time for a bowl and some grub, then back to finish it off.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

Can't wait till you pop those seeds of Hostess Cherry Pie! hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

That one in the pic actually did have a full pit in it.
Luckily I was chewing slow and felt it in there before biting down.
Took a month to get my crown installed, and hope not to have to do it again for a long time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

More Key & Peele fun:

[video=youtube_share;rT1nGjGM2p8]http://youtu.be/rT1nGjGM2p8[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

I see you like purple weed as well my man. I do wish I had the luxury of a dispensary I would be nice. Glad to hear the moving is almost complete. I still have a bunch of stuff at my old place.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bY56ejHXZxQ]http://youtu.be/bY56ejHXZxQ[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

How is the floor and the wall progressing?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

Purple is always good, unless it's a nurple.

I just hope the next Jackass-in-chief doesn't roll back the progress that's been made with cannabis.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How is the floor and the wall progressing?


Flooring & carpet are all finished a looking great.

Wall opening is almost done, but was put on the back burner to help finish the move.
I've got a huge To Do list written down, so will be nice & busy for the next couple of months, but will be getting some pics posted of it all soon.
So nice to be in a house again.
This place is 3 times the size of our old apartment, not including an over-sized 2-car garage, and a front & back yard.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

Halloween will be fun! Get to meet all of the kids


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

Will have to stock up on some tooth rot here in a month to get ready for it.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2013)

There is hope Doobs. 

It is time for Libertarianism to bring "laissez faire" back 
to Conservatism. ...but we do need a pro-business/trade
system, and one that leaves us the frack alone! :0)

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 15, 2013)

From your lips to the Divine Pasta's tympanic membrane via rhythmic beats from His anvil & stirrup.
... pass the Parmesan...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [video=youtube_share;bY56ejHXZxQ]http://youtu.be/bY56ejHXZxQ[/video]


hehehe... "but it did talk" wink. Hahaha. They're funny.

EDIT: And on the S.D. tip... I used to surf at swami's a lot.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

yes it will be, that's my wifes due date


Mohican said:


> Halloween will be fun! Get to meet all of the kids


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

That is when my wife and I met. I was Spock and she was Cinderella


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

Spock? Class! :0)


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

I met my wife on Paddy's Day, I was dronky, she was dronkyier...I was known as Scottish for several weeks as she couldn't even remember my name, lmfao....that's the sort of impression I leave with the ladies,


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

Made the costume myself and used it for almost ten years. Won a few contests with it. Last time I used it I was homeless Spock 

Now I sit on the porch and use my voice effect pedal to change from Alvin and the chipmunks voice to a deep scary voice depending on whether they are young children or older kids. Sometimes when the little children are walking away after getting some goodies I will change it to the scary voice and say something spooky and they jump a little and hurry away.

My favorite holiday as a kid. You dressed up for school and it was a big party. Now it isn't PC.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

DST!

Just told my wife that story and we are both waking the neighbors with our loud laughter! Scottish!

Fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Just have to comment on our little Troll friend, Roboto. It always amazes me the rules people apply to their internet manners. If any of these people ever walked into some of the cafes, bars, clubs and social venues that I have hung around in my life, shouting their mouth off without even so much as an introduction or a howdy doody! Well, yup, they would likely have a full pint glass smashed into their craniums or at least a good hiding out back and sent on their way....fuk me, and then they get all antsy about the people in the establishment backing up where they hang out. The stupidity and lack of grey matter in these peoples heads is utterly dumfounding!


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothings PC anymore. It's nice around us, it's fairly safe for the kids and the parents also go out with them to make sure they are safe.



Mohican said:


> Made the costume myself and used it for almost ten years. Won a few contests with it. Last time I used it I was homeless Spock
> 
> Now I sit on the porch and use my voice effect pedal to change from Alvin and the chipmunks voice to a deep scary voice depending on whether they are young children or older kids. Sometimes when the little children are walking away after getting some goodies I will change it to the scary voice and say something spooky and they jump a little and hurry away.
> 
> My favorite holiday as a kid. You dressed up for school and it was a big party. Now it isn't PC.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Someone needs to invent a camera that people using vertical set ups can use to show of their grows to better effect.....anyway, it's kind of ramalammadingdong in there.


























Peace DST


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

The shit I did when I was a kid! My children do not even know what the real world is like. I barely scratched the surface here in LA LA land. I am so glad to be in nice area now. When we started our family we lived in a sketchy neighborhood. One new year's eve a bullet landed on our roof. The FBI chased an armed gang member through my back yard (where my kids were playing). My neighbor would go out in his front yard and shoot mortars out of his shotgun for fun. The other neighbor made soda bottle bombs and set one off on our roof "as a joke" fucker. Luckily one of the neighbors was a bad ass and armed to the teeth. He and I were great friends. The other two neighbors couldn't handle the normal people so they moved away and things were getting better. We almost stayed and rebuilt the house (it had a big lot). But we ended up finding this place and we fell in love with it. Except for the attic 


When did I become such a bag of wind!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

>



That is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. How much time does it take to train them like that? Is it like doing a ScrOG but vertical?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

We have probably all had our share of nice gaffs, lol. First place I bought was a half mile from one of the biggest football stadiums in Scotland. Was always nice to watch running battles at the weekend and to come home of an evening to a puddle of pish on your front doorstep......I think the guy getting axed to death in broad daylight outside my front door took the biscuit though....that's what happens to grasses in the Eastend of Glasgow!




Mohican said:


> The shit I did when I was a kid! My children do not even know what the real world is like. I barely scratched the surface here in LA LA land. I am so glad to be in nice area now. When we started our family we lived in a sketchy neighborhood. One new year's eve a bullet landed on our roof. The FBI chased an armed gang member through my back yard (where my kids were playing). My neighbor would go out in his front yard and shoot mortars out of his shotgun for fun. The other neighbor made soda bottle bombs and set one off on our roof "as a joke" fucker. Luckily one of the neighbors was a bad ass and armed to the teeth. He and I were great friends. The other two neighbors couldn't handle the normal people so they moved away and things were getting better. We almost stayed and rebuilt the house (it had a big lot). But we ended up finding this place and we fell in love with it. Except for the attic
> 
> 
> When did I become such a bag of wind!
> ...


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn what a fucking morning. My best friend is on the operating table right now. Hes been sick for a couple days. Called the vet, and they told us to wait till today. But he was almost out from dehydration this morning. So took him in and they think it is really bad. They open him to see whats going on. I cant be there. Shit i feel so bad. I should have taken him to the doc Saturday  Aww send us some positive thoughts please!!


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Took me about half an hour to make it like that. It's dead simple. You grow your plant as normal. Then add a screen to it, move all the branches so they are attached to the screen and flat, then remove foliage from the back of the screen.....I thought the term, "Verticalising" pretty much described it lol..


Mohican said:


> That is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. How much time does it take to train them like that? Is it like doing a ScrOG but vertical?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Keeping our digits crossed for you and your pal......



HydroGp said:


> Damn what a fucking morning. My best friend is on the operating table right now. Hes been sick for a couple days. Called the vet, and they told us to wait till today. But he was almost out from dehydration this morning. So took him in and they think it is really bad. They open him to see whats going on. I cant be there. Shit i feel so bad. I should have taken him to the doc Saturday  Aww send us some positive thoughts please!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn - that is harsh! Seen my fair share of mangled bodies in car wrecks but never anybody being killed right in front of me. I am going to have nightmares tonight


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

I am still loopy from the attic cooking. I gotta go to bed!


Later,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

luckily I never saw him being axed, but I have never seen so many white/red sheets lying around on the street.....


Mohican said:


> Damn - that is harsh! Seen my fair share of mangled bodies in car wrecks but never anybody being killed right in front of me. I am going to have nightmares tonight


Nice cuppa hot chocolate before bed Mo!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thought I stole something and they were gonna be heroes.


cut the hair jig! lol you shop lifter. lol, a mexi-can, with a shaved bald, head, and wearing red,(49ers-T) don't help me ether.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude.. I just got assaulted by overzealous security guards at the grocery store. Strait had me pinned against the wall yelling mother fucker this cock sucker that. Never identified themselves. For real I'm a good looking white kid I never dealt with nothing like that before. Shit cops have been more gentle with me and I've been cuffed more than a couple times. I feel like I have a taste of what the other side gets on a regular basis.
> 
> not cool to say the least


They aren't supposed to touch you man. You COULD sue them over shit like that. I would take it up with upper management. They would want to hear about it, seriously. I worked in security work and I basically never touched anyone for that very reason, and I could just call the cops to do it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

that's some shit. what happened jig?

EDIT: read back. some cray shit man. fly your freak flag proud bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree there needs to be some work done on this front. Scientific minds... figure it out for us.  I think only folks who do vertical grows in tiny spaces can understand each other. That looks like a full cab.



DST said:


> Someone needs to invent a camera that people using vertical set ups can use to show of their grows to better effect.....anyway, it's kind of ramalammadingdong in there.





Mohican said:


> Is it like doing a ScrOG but vertical?


Did you ever see my attempt? It took forever to train like this, and completely not worth the work (except it looked cool). This was back when I used to take growing seriously. I will be there again soon hopefully.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2013)

qrazy quake, from breeders boutique. j
ust a killer strain. loving all my 

breeders boutique plants outdoors. got 13 plants, that are from breeders boutie, strains and there killer freebies


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2013)

lol, on my phone-boutique, sorry. also have a friend running all bb gear too. he has 12 plants in the ground. well, got a handful of people running bb gear.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

I quite like the sound of Breeders Boutie! lol.....

I really liked the QQ sample I got from Donald! t'was lush.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 16, 2013)

DST said:


> I quite like the sound of Breeders Boutie! lol.....
> 
> I really liked the QQ sample I got from Donald! t'was lush.


can't edit my post, after i add pics?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

I keep meaning to revisit it but never get round to it. i'm thinking it would go real nice with psychosis.

looks real good 209


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2013)

Was just about to ask what the smoke/ high was like, then remembered I could find a full description here: breedersboutique.com 

EDIT: Just visited the site and had a funny thought. I imagined when you clicked the 'Tools' tab, pictures of the folks who worked for BB would be there with little blurbs about them.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Aye, yer no wrong there Jig, we're a bunch of "tools", that's for sure, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

I dunno what you mean lmao i'm totally competent


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

I would love to do that, if I had a company.

...and, on the Tools Page, at the top, would be my
photo, with the caption "The Biggest Tool Of All".

LOL

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

i just love how we all agreed we need some tools on the website and so far there's a picture of a plant pot.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

Whats that you need whodat tea packs to sell?  Toss some small stuff like trimmers, trellis netting, clone gel ect... Again it comes down to if its worth the time and hassle to have the tools part.... IDK.


New Orleans is kind of tricky with the good/bad neighborhoods, everything is well mixed up. We had a bullet or two come through our windows while my bro and I were growing up. Wouldn't have wanted to grow up anywhere else though!

[video=youtube;G7bq_rv9m7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7bq_rv9m7g[/video]


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2013)

hell yea to that......


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

I need to figure out how you people do these things!

I am trying, everything, but so far my results have been lame.

I am thinking that I used crap to begin with, and might 
have agitated it too harshly.

My erl efforts have been funny too. Got me the "Oil Stick Pad" heh heh.
I leave more resin on...well, everything involved...than I get into 
a bowl.

It was fun to try. It is exciting, to not blow oneself up. :0)

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2013)

have you done dry ice hash?thats what that is.very good smoke,and that pic was 15 min after shake,ready to smoke.then you can take that and make what ever you want...


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

No I have not. Saw it on utube tho.

What size screen did you use?

I will try this.

Take care,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2013)

Javadog said:


> No I have not. Saw it on utube tho.
> 
> What size screen did you use?
> 
> ...


I use 160 Micron and a friend of mine actually got good results with 220 micron.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I used 120 when I did it. Same rules apply,,, less shaking = higher quality. I did 10 second runs each batch then did what was left separately. Great for edibles.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

My first noob try I put the dry ice pellets and bud in a coffee grinder and pulverized it. Then I shook it through a 220 work bag. There was sticky powder everywhere and a nice big pile in the middle of the glass table. It came out very green but tastes just like old school hash. Keep all of your tools in the Dry Ice (styrofoam cooler) to keep them from getting unusably sticky.

I had a very merry Christmas that year - two weeks off with a week straight (not) of smoking hash 


Here is what it looked like after I squished it together in some rolled up parchment paper:





Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

Great stuff. Thanks team. (Suck it Robo! ;0)

How much do you break down the material before you do this?

Stem removal, to protect the screen, at a minimum?

Have either of you done Frenchie's "bottle roll" to goo up the powder?

I am going to do this. Now to find the CO2. I have gotten some
for school before...

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

Find a welding supply shop. They sell the pellets. I tell them I am trying out some effects for Halloween if they ask. Want to see a killer effect? Put some pellets in your garbage disposer and run it and turn on some hot water 

WhoDat - First let me say OH MY FUCKING GOD! Ok - now I have popped my eyes back in my head. What do you use to shape your cakes?


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

LAMO I agree....those are huge!

I found that one source is Baskin Robbins...Uh, I do not
think that I will use that source. It just doesn't fit.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2013)

so what do you use to shape your CAKES whodat.....hahahahaha my eyes always pop out of my head when I see some nice cakes. I like using the 110 bag,inside a 5gal bucket put the trim/dry ice in,put top on and shake.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2013)

The hash pron is awesome. I'm with Mo still waiting for the eyeballs to pop back in.

All this tool talk gave me an idea for a male escort comp. THE TOOL COMPANY motto; No matter the size, we have the right tool for the job.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks yall, Iv been looking for my pics of the press but havn't found them. I used a 6 ton carjack diy style in a wooden frame, pvc tube, a dowel and quarters. 
I was able to source dry ice at the grocery store, tis not the case out here which is why I think Im going to get one of those mini washers and go frenchy 



Edit: Here we go,,, waaaaay back in the 600. 
I was pushing that frame to the limit, the idea worked really well though. Improvements would be a stronger frame and a way of applying some heat during the press.




whodatnation said:


> Heres the press I was talking about.
> Cant get max pressure with a wood frame, but it works fine for me, nice solid pieces... I could beef up the frame as it is but Im pretty much done using it.
> 
> View attachment 1905349View attachment 1905350View attachment 1905354View attachment 1905356View attachment 1905352View attachment 1905353View attachment 1905355View attachment 1905351



Fukin pics.







This puck was one of the test runs on the poo poo.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

I had much better results with the water method:















I am tempted to run the remaining Malawi through the bags.









Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey JD, you don't need to break up the material at all before shaking... you will see, something about the dry ice absolutely pulverizes all the dried stuff. It's like you have powdered thc that drops through the screen, and powdered plant material in the bag.

Less shaking, better quality. Clean that off the glass or whatever, and shake some more, you'll be amazed how much comes out. It jjust keeps coming. (lol that's what she said).



I think that was like 50 grams or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2013)

And I too had better hash running water through the bags too... but it wasn't as easy as the dry ice method.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I remember the original post WhoDat. Did it leave the impression of the quarter on the cake?

Excellent collage Jig! Any pics of the waste material? What did you do with it? I threw mine in with the compost.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

The water extract looks bomb diggity  My dry ice stuff was not full melt.... That stuff looks like the melty kind lol


Edit: all this hash has nothing to do with 600s,,, lets clean this mess up fellas.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

My back was very sore the day after I lifted all of those 5 gallon buckets of water. I just need to put a hose on the side of the bucket and put the bucket on the counter like a washer. agitate for 10 minutes with the drill attachment and drain like Frenchy to the bags.


The dry ice was much easier


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2013)

ima edit all these post later....bubble 220,110,73,25 micron


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Loving the hash pics peeps. Need to get my hash on real soon, right after I do those other gazillion things I got to do. Cleaned out the greenhouse of toms today. Another couple of boxes, one was mainly green but maturing them in some bags then going to chutney town on them. Looks like we got a week of rain ahead so going to have to squeeze my girls into the greenhouse..
Got a load of F1 beans to extract from a dpq leaning cheese surprise that was crossed with a blue pit male. Should be interesting me thinks.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

Goedemorgen!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2013)

Was smoking on some real nice sour bubble thinking about stuff and I realized what makes us all so similar aside from the fact we enjoy smoking and growing mj. I feel safe to say most if not all of us were 'rebellious' to say the least. I know I've done many things that would put me behind bars for a long time, and I've done a lot of bad shit to my body over the years... But I've gotten a lot better, chilled out, got some perspective. And I feel that's the same with you all. And I love you guys for it. We keep going forward and keep improving. I'm proud of us.

and yeah the hash shots are real nice. I misplaced my hash and really want to find it. I also lost my flip flops.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Was smoking on some real nice sour bubble thinking about stuff and I realized what makes us all so similar aside from the fact we enjoy smoking and growing mj. I feel safe to say most if not all of us were 'rebellious' to say the least. I know I've done many things that would put me behind bars for a long time, and I've done a lot of bad shit to my body over the years... But I've gotten a lot better, chilled out, got some perspective. And I feel that's the same with you all. And I love you guys for it. We keep going forward and keep improving. I'm proud of us.
> 
> and yeah the hash shots are real nice. I misplaced my hash and really want to find it. I also lost my flip flops.


I know I was a lil outta control at at least one point in my life.
Luckily I never got in "serious" trouble for it and I grown up a lot.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

I know that I have been lucky, but I have also worked hard to
be someone worth having around. 

Thanks for the hash ideas team. I will try this.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2013)

I finally got a chance to check in and just happened to be in the middle of making some bubble with the washer. 
Here are the results....



I use a 220 as a filter and a 73 to catch most of it with a 25 for a final filter. This is all 73.....does anyone have a quick way to drain thru the final filter? I've been jostling the bag ever so often, but it is slow.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Was smoking on some real nice sour bubble thinking about stuff and I realized what makes us all so similar aside from the fact we enjoy smoking and growing mj. I feel safe to say most if not all of us were 'rebellious' to say the least. I know I've done many things that would put me behind bars for a long time, and I've done a lot of bad shit to my body over the years... But I've gotten a lot better, chilled out, got some perspective. And I feel that's the same with you all. And I love you guys for it. We keep going forward and keep improving. I'm proud of us.
> 
> and yeah the hash shots are real nice. I misplaced my hash and really want to find it. I also lost my flip flops.



^^^truth^^^

thanks for the compliment jig. . Glad you are enjoying yourself, the dog has been phenomenal. The sb and dog together is a sleeper. . I will have a couple extra sb, blue dream, and maybe a diablo og if it agrees to root. Didnt knowif you were interested in cuts. You brought your hash to my place didnt you? You didnt leave it as far as i know. Probably with the flip flops man... 

...man i just came in and am fucking high. Here is my new perspective: outdoor mini green house.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 16, 2013)

Im a fucking angel jig. Always have been, always will be. My wife on the other hand.........


----------



## jhod58vw (Sep 16, 2013)

What's up everyone?? Finally back at it in the 600 box. I'm ready for some more Purple Cookie Monster. View attachment 2824732View attachment 2824733


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;uWuHuqWauRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWuHuqWauRU[/video]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 16, 2013)

I found some of your hash jig.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 16, 2013)

Got a few more pics of the ladies. Got 4 in there spaced out 2 weeks apart.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 17, 2013)

My wife thinks my beach towel is tacky and should be destroyed.
She's obviously off her rocker:





































Should be in the Louvre.
But it' *MINE*! 
_*ALL MINE!!!*_


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

The Louvre? More like the Loo!!!! lol.

I got a real cool towel....will find it at some point, maybe hiding with Jigs flip flops (thongs, slops, call em what you want).

here's a pic on Amazon, funnily enough I have had mine for nearly 15+ years so not sure if it's the same guy who sells them. He was my ex girlfriends best friends brother (lol) who I was at school with...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wow-Stuff-Ltd-PD-1001-towel/dp/B00080XPUY

n


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 17, 2013)

Wohoo just picked up my dog! Gonna wear a screen and eat gastrointestinal food for 7days. So glad its over. Now we just have to deal with a 3K bill.
Oh happy day


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice one HydroGP, glad doggy is on the mend!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone say hash? 


And jig I thought that process is the norm lol. Just part of growing up. Glad I made it to adulthood without being caught that's for sure.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

COF, reduce the running time on your washing machine, and also pick up a water spray bottle. The pump ones are the best as you can pump and then just click and they keep spraying. Wash the bubble that you collect, keep spraying it and spraying it until you see no more green. Then chop it into fine bits and place in the fridge for about a week....Full meltoramma, and very clean.

For the 25 gram bag, I just shake it up and down quite vigorously. It normally gets quite frothy, but I tend to use this for medibles so not to fussed what it turns out like. Soak the bags in alcohol before using as well.....



curious old fart said:


> I finally got a chance to check in and just happened to be in the middle of making some bubble with the washer.
> Here are the results....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Glad I made it to adulthood without being caught that's for sure.


This pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone say Hash?
Wish i had my own to show, but this is my last buy at Christiania. Funny story.
Normally i have my guy i always buy from. But sometimes he aint there. Like this time. So i bummed went on knowing i was gonna pay more, for less quality. Got to a "bod" where a guy had 4 different kinds of hash laying, looked good. So i ask him:" Hi m8, im looking for a plate got any good deals?" He says:"Bout to close down, how much would you pay for this?" Showing me a plate. I said" What is it?" He said":You know cashmere?" I said "yes". He said "This is better" I felt it and smelled it, Shure did smell good. Normally id get my cashmere for 44kr/g since i did not know this chap. And did not wanna insult him. I said" Looks good how bout 45/g(Thinking he would say 46)"? Then he replyed"I like you- 43/g Sold!+Take this fatty to smoke on the ride."
So still it is possible to be surprised! Must say i was pretty skeptic and thought he might have given me some crap. But it is dang good!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

How much is that?


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 17, 2013)

Think that would be 5-6 dollars pr. Gram. Bought 100


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks amazing! How does it smell? Perfume, incense, skunk, cheese...


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 17, 2013)

It smells very sweet. when you put that aside i think i find some perfume/cheese. But the sweet is overwhelming. Wish i were better at this  I had some hash called HoneyMarroch this seems very much like it.
------------------------------------------------------------
Dog surgery! Aw i feel so happy having him home.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

It is nice to know that people still know good business.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys would trip on Christiania. Its a free town, meaning its sorta not part of Denmark, doesn't have the same laws and authorities won't go in there so much. The odd part is that its just a neighborhood type place a short walk from the Copenhagen town square. You buy herb in the open from vendors camped in various spots.

edit: guess its called a micronation.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freetown_Christiania


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

Some DOG to soothe a sore Dog........








HydroGp said:


> It smells very sweet. when you put that aside i think i find some perfume/cheese. But the sweet is overwhelming. Wish i were better at this  I had some hash called HoneyMarroch this seems very much like it.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Dog surgery! Aw i feel so happy having him home.
> View attachment 2824882


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 17, 2013)

I think this will be a very interesting read for most of you. Let me know if the link does not work.
*A guide to Christiania in English*

Christiania was an abandoned millitary base. A pair of reporters wrote in a old magazine 1969 that people should come and start a new society.(Meant as fun) Then a week later Christiania was born  I have a clip of the two reporters telling their story. Christiania got to much for them. They ended up moving to Bornholm in 74 
Christianias rules are awesome to  Oh and the dogs  Where else in the world do you find all breeds and mixes just living freely in the town. Great example on how fucked up the dog law in Denmark is. An abundance of muscledogs being free not killing everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

that sounds awesome. I want a christiania in the uk.

sweet hash pics lads and D have you got enough dog there!?!? 

@ hydra glad your buddy made it through man


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

Just about lad. We got .7g/watt from the tent which was a bit disapointing if I am honest. Fukkin heat and light fuk up at the start did not help at all. Anyhoo, onwards and upwards. Gonna check out the new dogscrog down the road today....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

i remember you saying a while back we count grams per meter squared in Adam not per watt. 

.7 is still very respectable i'd say man.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 17, 2013)

0.7 sounds nice to me. I think im at 0.4-5 :/
Gonna try out FlowaMasta´s 1 plant grow next. I believe he hits 1.35g/w. From 1 plant in hydro that sounds so great. Maybe ill hit 0.7 then  Argh havent had as good results as my very first grow.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just checked my email and my bubble bags should be here tomorrow. Just in time because next weekend is time to take down some outdoors. 

I started my first ever breeding attempt last night with the auto I have. I pollenated it with some white Russian auto pollen My friend gave me. I figure with the new seeds i'll pollenate with the white Russian 1 more time to get it more of the white Russian then cross it back. I'm doing this just for seeds for an early outdoor harvest next year. It's about a 3 month total time on the auto I have so a long as the new strain doesn't add to it I should have enough time for this be fore next summer. I have it in a home made greenhouse tent in my veg area. I pray I didn't mess this up and pollenate everything. Peace!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Just about lad. We got .7g/watt from the tent which was a bit disapointing if I am honest. Fukkin heat and light fuk up at the start did not help at all. Anyhoo, onwards and upwards. Gonna check out the new dogscrog down the road today....


No shame in .7 if its smoke weight. I don't really keep track of that anymore but I was roughly between .7-.9 when I did with a 600. Nice looking bags of DOG!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

.7 sounds good to me, Iv yet to really get back on my feet yield wise. Hoping to break 1gw this run. I always love seeing the dog bags  

Im glad you got your little buddy back and recovering, HGP.


Doobs, I wish I had a towel that cool. If you go anywhere for gods sake dont forget to bring that towel!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL, I have to agree on the towel.

That is actually a commonly used theme, and brilliant, to go
from the sunshine and waves at the top, to the bottom dwellers 
at the bottom. We have one too. 

JD


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JZoL7nEh3fQ]http://youtu.be/JZoL7nEh3fQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Some canna related news ish. 


http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/09/16/should-obama-dismantle-the-dea/

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/09/16/netherlands-city-utrecht-will-give-special-pot-strain-to-mentally-ill/

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/09/16/beckley-report-cannabis-legalization-could-save-uk-billions/


lmao this threw me off for a second! "lbs"
A new report issued by the Beckley Foundation has stated that the United Kingdom could save anywhere between 500 million and 2.5 billion pounds if the government were to introduce broad marijuana legalization and policy reform.





fukin jerks. 
http://news.yahoo.com/thousands-cited-having-pot-federal-163610975.html


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2013)

I dont think I have ever gotten more than .7gpw 

If I ever get organized and get a vert grow going I will hopefully meet and/or beat that though.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2013)

Most I ever got was around 0.55 g/w.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Most I ever got was around 0.55 g/w.


If you didnt beat .7gpw then I DEF didnt lol


Has anyone ever made dry-ice keif then washed it to make hash?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Iv mixed some in iso before just to see, in the end it was very unnecessary, a waste, and hassle. Its easy enough to just smoke it as it is IMO... If its not getting you high enough then smoke more lol. I mentioned before, but I really like the dry ice keif for edibles. You can measure it out easily and eventually dial in your preferred potency a couple batches without over doing an infused ingredient be it butter, coco oil, whatever,,, just toss a shed load of keif in there fuk it


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I think Iv mixed some in iso before just to see, in the end it was very unnecessary, a waste, and hassle. Its easy enough to just smoke it as it is IMO... If its not getting you high enough then smoke more lol. I mentioned before, but I really like the dry ice keif for edibles. You can measure it out easily and eventually dial in your preferred potency a couple batches without over doing an infused ingredient be it butter, coco oil, whatever,,, just toss a shed load of keif in there fuk it


I was just wanting to clean it up some and get a better color than the light green of its current state


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure what to do there bass... Maybe a different size bag. If I understand correctly high quality material in the first place goes a long way.




One of the coolest flags ever.





Plants doing well considering. (Discovered some unwanted bugs.)






You have been warned.




This MVK has me seeing tea galaxies.





Seriously. Lean back from the computer and dont look at any specific point in the picture, just see it all at once...  hehe.







Ok if your not as high as me this should help you see the visions. lmao











I definitely didnt forget to bring a towel


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is what I see when I look in your magical tea:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2013)

Whodat I am looking at your chicken wire or whatever it is and wondering what holds it, and how you gain access inside without disturbing the branches?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

The welded wire, it just sits there around the HZ frame and attached to itself to make the circle. There really is no access to the inside, I pull and weave branches from the back.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

I would expect that greener hash would suggest either less
agitation, or a smaller mesh size, as suggested.

I will try the two passes Who.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

[h=1]Pot Group NORML Winning in Contest for Marijuana Legalization Super Bowl Ad; You Can Help[/h]Posted on *September 17, 2013 at 10:13 am* by Oscar Pascual in Activism, Legal, Lifestyle, sports


Comments(2)
Email
Print
4715​







​







If you&#8217;ve ever dreamed of watching a pro-weed ad on the Super Bowl one day, it might just happen. Marijuana reform group NORML is currently one of many small businesses competing in an Intuit Quickbooks contest to win a professionally produced ad for the big game this season.
The NFL can&#8217;t seem to juke marijuana activists out of the way lately. The activist group theMarijuana Policy Project kicked off the new football season with a billboard in Denver urging NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell to end marijuana punishments in the league.
Currently NORML&#8217;s submission is the most popular entry in the contest. To vote for NORML, please click here.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

I think the Matrix has changed. I am having deja vu!


I just voted - thanks WDN


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

I was thinking about running my green ice water hash through my bags to see whether I could wash away the veg matter. I will try it when I have time...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 17, 2013)

man i came on here, lookig for info on growing!!!!!! wtf, is all this la, la stuff....

well start a.c, class tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2013)

Good luck in class bro.

Thanks for the link whodat. Remember to vote once a day.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 17, 2013)

I love watching these bitches grow!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Remember to vote once a day.


Eh? Really....this is kosher? Good to know.

JD

P.S. I am sure that if it is allowed, then the other entrants will have
their flesh robots banging away....


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Morning 600 Dogies.

DOGSCROG in effect. Some further training needed to be done before we take it to the train station for the big grown up dog training, but she's getting there.






Peace, DST

p.s still miserable and rainy here, seeing Mo's pic makes me want to either cry, or move to somewhere sunnier, not sure??


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I think the Matrix has changed. I am having deja vu!
> 
> 
> I just voted - thanks WDN


Is that Ricky Williames? That's funny


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I think the Matrix has changed. I am having deja vu!
> 
> 
> I just voted - thanks WDN


 Me too...


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> *Pot Group NORML Winning in Contest for Marijuana Legalization Super Bowl Ad; You Can Help*
> 
> Posted on *September 17, 2013 at 10:13 am* by Oscar Pascual in Activism, Legal, Lifestyle, sports
> 
> ...


Rickey Williams?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Exactly! Most talented player ever and he can only play in front of people when he is high. I never would have made it through HS without this social aid!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey DST - Woof woof  OG + Black Cherry Vodka makes Mo a bad boy! So is it illegal to mail Cannajiz?


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 18, 2013)

Cannajizz. Wow that was a crazy ass picture i got there. Morning Mo! Sounds like you are having a good time  Ive just sat with boiling camillewater inhaling trying to get the snot out of my head. It worked for a short period. But damn i got so much pressure in my head my ears hurt. Feeling Zombielike being sick and high.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Depends if you use a Pigeon or not Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Hydro - try some tabasco, cock sauce, or wasabi. That stuff will melt the inside of your head in no time! Follow that up with some green tea and some Zicam zinc. These are just friendly suggestions and not medical advice


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey DST - thanks for the rep bump! Only two million more to go


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

love it, "these are just friendly suggestions and not medical advice".......mmmmmmn, to be taken with a pinch of salt then, and NOOOOOOOOO, don't add salt to Mo's suggestions, although it probably wouldn't hurt.

I find the best thing to do when suffering is to go RABBIT HUNTING! AND SMOKE DAT BITCH OUT OF THERE!!!! even if it means coughing up a spare lung or three, I gets my smoke on badly.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Salt - that was a pretty good movie - not sure why they panned it so much. No way out with Kevin Costner is a better delivery of this same kind of plot.

Veruca Salt was a bitch and deserved what she got. The band on trhe other hand doesn't seem to be getting what it deserves.

Genesis' Robbery Assault and Battery is a great tune.


Tha tha that's salt folks!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Just a brief view of what transpires in my head on a daily basis


----------



## budolskie (Sep 18, 2013)

3 days under the 400 and looking a wee bit dry got the humidifier in there now while lights on, temps spot on so hopefully the humidity doesnt rise to much and i wont need a timer on it for the odd 15 mins off or on or what ever but thats my next task sorting the humidity and should be my best set yet enviroment wise


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Cali good luck in classes. That's what I'm going for is a 2 year applied science degree with HVAC/R and Solar Thermal Technologies. 

Whodat I liked the Ricky Williams pic. I'm surprised you didn't find away to change it to him in his Saints days.

Time to spend a couple of hours with girls since I have the day off school. The GF has an interview with a great school district as the whole head of special ed. So I took the day off since I only have 1 50 min class today. I'll be back later with some pron. Peace.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's some of my dog, black ss, and c.j. in that order at about 3 weeks into flower.

And here's what's in veg. There's clones of jack herer, silverberry 2.0, dog, black ss, and casey jones. Seedlings of dog and sour cheery. Then in the middle is the solo cup auto and the bigger 1 on the side is my breeding attempt.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks jim.

on my larry og x ?. it has a really strong sticky oily smell, of lemons i can just walk pass the plant, and the smell hits you like bam! in you face. really packing heavy frost to.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

jealous of you guys who don't live in the wettest place on earth.....


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 18, 2013)

Whodat - how much water do you use when brewing your tea? My stuff never looks that thick when its cooking.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Thats actually a 15gal brew in about 10gal of water will add the other 5gal when watering comes. I have to leave that extra space form foam expansion,,, I could add evoo to kill the foam but I like das foam.

This 2/3 strength brew comes out to somewhere around 700ppm, I'll check this batch later today when I give it to the ladies.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well my bags came today and I just happen to have a bag of frozen trim my buddy dropped off last night. Unfortunately he didn't separate the fan leaves but I'm going to run it anyways just because I got a new toy.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Veruca Salt was a bitch and deserved what she got. The band on trhe other hand doesn't seem to be getting what it deserves.


Louise Post was the hot one.

I once saw here High School photo.....I would have
had such a crush! :0) I have not managed to find that
photo since though...sorry.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Yay! Im getting hash fever. I went from smoking nothing but hash for a long ass time (thats all I had) to smoking nothing but nugs (only scissor hash during trimming) I wants me some bubble back bowls! 





jimmer6577 said:


> Well my bags came today and I just happen to have a bag of frozen trim my buddy dropped off last night. Unfortunately he didn't separate the fan leaves but I'm going to run it anyways just because I got a new toy.View attachment 2826506View attachment 2826507






I posted this in smoothkicks journal recently,,,, but would like to share it with you people "what do you mean you people?" 
Notice: This is an instructional "grow like a pro" video by hightimes... How did this make it into the film????????? @16:50

@16:50

[video=youtube;fT1hry-F_Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT1hry-F_Zg#t=1053[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

The lame transplant?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

If you can even call that a transplant.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> How did this make it into the film????????? @16:50
> 
> @16:50
> 
> [video=youtube;fT1hry-F_Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT1hry-F_Zg#t=1053[/video]


You mean when he rips that baby in two?

LOL

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

His face is priceless. You can see the wheels spinning as he tries to make it OK.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Heres the tea meow. 24hr brew.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Dank! Do you use a holder for the solids or do you just freeball it?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Mr. West - how is your finger?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

lol freeballing all the way unless Im making a foliar batch. Any "packs" will be, well, in packs to keep things cleaner, I dont mind it though.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you strain it or just pour off the liquid? Do you add the solids to your soil?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Do you strain it or just pour off the liquid? Do you add the solids to your soil?



For foliar even when the solids are in a pack to begin with I still strain it out to avoid clogging the sprayer. 
For my soil containers I just pour it on as is, but trying to mix everything up really well each time I fill up the gallon jug, that way the solids are spread around the plants fairly evenly.

When I always used "tea bags" I would just toss the used bags into whatever soil can I had sitting around at the time or tossed out in the garden. The solids are usually used for soil amending anyways so no worries about it hurting anything unless it has gone anaerobic.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> His face is priceless. You can see the wheels spinning as he tries to make it OK.


Totally my favorite part, like how do I carry on as if it's all good. WTF, did they not have more tape in the camera or something, or was that the last plant? Did the camera man know nothing of growing either? I guess no one watches the videos at high times before they are released. Just all too funny.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

"Well, this one isnt very deep" lmao


I asked myself all of those things jig. The cam had to have been digi soo,,, the room was full of other plants sooo,,,, and he obviously knew he fuked up sooooo, I gues it was pure laziness and ignorance to not shoot it again the right way. Seriously looked like that "pro" had never even transplanted anything before in his life. 
Something else I also found funny (I continued watching for entertainment purposes) is as hes filling it in he says "were gonna give it this moist topsoil because she may not get watered today" 
What? Why the hell not? especially after a fukup like that she needs some tlc. 
Whatever man, goes to show its just business as usual with hightimes.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 18, 2013)

I want to know what root ball he was talking about. Whodats avatar now that's a root ball!

I'm back with results. I'm fairly happy being it was a gift and had more fan leaves than anything. Here's 2 pics of the 2 bags.
I didn't put a lot of effort into it because of the quality of the trim to begin with. I haven't even seen the bud it came from or know the strain. My GF smoked a little while I was posting this while it was a little damp on a bowl and seems pleased. That's what really counts.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2013)

Haha yep. As long as the lady is happy all is well.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 18, 2013)

Just Sharing my current Smoke...

Strawberry Cheesecake


Blackwater


Organic Strawberry Diesel


Hope everyones grow is going swell...


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

> DAWN, n. The time when men of reason go to bed. Certain old men prefer to rise at about that time, taking a cold bath and a long walk with an empty stomach, and otherwise mortifying the flesh. They then point with pride to these practices as the cause of their sturdy health and ripe years; the truth being that they are hearty and old, not because of their habits, but in spite of them. The reason we find only robust persons doing this thing is that it has killed all the others who have tried it.


LOL, I found myself wanting to stick my tongue out at our most-stupid
defoliation thread and so I posted the above. I love the writings of 
Ambrose Bierce.

That thread reminds me: How can one select to ignore a Thread so that
if there are new posts to it, it will no longer appear in my Subscribed Threads List?

Stay away from this thread otherwise.

Just my $0.02

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking dank DOM, thanks for sharing!

Cant complain with free there jimmer! Nice 




Anyone wanna get high? 
I remember when I tried to smoke this to myself,,, took me 30min to get just past half way on that thing before I had to put it out! It burned sooooooooooooo slllllloooooooooooooooowww.... I was well stoned lol That was in the days I would speed smoke bowls of keif as fast as I could via the water bong, I was pretty good at it  





Needless to say I was smoking bowls too lol,,, come to think of it that may have been my birthday. Now I realize I was alone on my birthday, I guarantee you that bothers me more now than it did then lol.






[video=youtube;Q7_jbluF0qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_jbluF0qo[/video]


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 18, 2013)

you know its right, when the ash is white....

Pass that this way... (whodat)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

That thing was rolled several years ago, but its probably still burning to this day.


----------



## 4betshove (Sep 18, 2013)

I think im going with the 600


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 18, 2013)

Gotta love some Del. Good call whodat.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll match you a bowel.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

That is a nice little personal pipe! I like it


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey, earlier today I said I would check the numbers on the tea before application... so here it is.

ppm: 680
ph: 7.3



Edit: Ima have to post this jewel in my journal too. Big up errrr-body.

[video=youtube;RI04NW0DHNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI04NW0DHNI[/video]


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2013)

Does my 1k lamp running on my 600w digital ballast count? . Technically... Right now its running at 400... But i fully intend to run at full during flower.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2013)

. Gonna flip it pretty soon.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey J.D, to unsubscribe to a thread go to your Control Panel, then subscribed to threads, below each thread there is a Respond to thread, and an Unsubscribe to thread option, you know what one to select there

Welcome to Someguy, we have all sorts of light growers in here.

34 weeks today for Mrs DST...6 more weeks or so of perculating.

Peace, DST


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2013)

Just came home from the doctor. Monday my infection level was 32, now its 78. That means bacteria and penicillin. Hopefully ill be fresh Monday.
Below 50 handle it yourself. Above 50 penicillin.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just ate some heat activated BHO... Hahaha guess we'll see what happens. I straight up just put it on a spoon and swallowed it. It was combined with equal parts coconut oil. I couldn't even taste it... Really weird. I'll let you know what's up in about an hour. .10 grams is supposed to get you pretty high, and I think I ate around there abouts.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> you know its right, when the ash is white....
> 
> Pass that this way... (whodat)


lol, and if it's black. then it,s full of nutes. lol, i fell for that one too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2013)

anyone, be smoking and then, forgot they where smoking. well just did it right now.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2013)

bad dog, bad dog. damn blue pit!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2013)

lol, siting here, thinking, if i cross Sour cherry with Dog, i can make a red pit? 

if anyone wants tp know what sour cherry is. It from breeders boutique, and in my avatar i have a pic of it there.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2013)

DST said:


> Hey J.D, to unsubscribe to a thread go to your Control Panel, then subscribed to threads, below each thread there is a Respond to thread, and an Unsubscribe to thread option, you know what one to select there
> 
> Welcome to Someguy, we have all sorts of light growers in here.
> 
> ...


say what............[video=youtube;tMEDZnM_TZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMEDZnM_TZE[/video] you go Mrs DST..


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm starting to feel that BHO I ate kicking in.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2013)

Fukkin wifes mad, I just had to tell her to stop sneaking off and trying to move bloody furniture around on her own...ffs, nutjob.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 19, 2013)

Hormones are a bitch man. Lol.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 19, 2013)

My wife went through a crazy "nesting" phase. Had to repaint everything, move all the furniture around, and re carpet a room.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Hahaha thats classic right there.




genuity said:


> say what............[video=youtube;tMEDZnM_TZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMEDZnM_TZE[/video] you go Mrs DST..





Thats a toughy, D... Its smart to be safe, but you gotta live and let live... Dont ask me bro!
So yall are hanging out (i picture you in a chair reading, shes on the couch) then about 10 minutes go by and you realize shes not there,, then you look and see the rest of the pad has been rearranged? lol. 



DST said:


> Fukkin wifes mad, I just had to tell her to stop sneaking off and trying to move bloody furniture around on her own...ffs, nutjob.





Edit: "nesting phase" lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 19, 2013)

UPDATE ON RESENT SNAGGED ORDER: Wow all i can say is wow you guys at the boutique are the shit for real 13 freebies(10 livers x deep blues, 3 casey jones s1 and my order of 10 qrazy quake and a ps3 game haha epic big props and much respect for this i already put it out there that you guys are the greatest customer service ever, shit you just took the belt from sannie.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2013)

@whodat after sets/house party was my thing back in the day,real fun days for sure...I did like to stunt,back then to...real jack ass I was,looking back..ol'well


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 19, 2013)

*Sigh* Finally got most of my Homework done for the week. ALGEBRA Time to sit back light up a fatty and play some GTA 5. I miss my 600 bros Im trying to get back active in this biatch bear with me folks . I just flipped the switch to 12/12 on my ladies for the first time since i shut down because of spider mites. So far so good but i will keep spraying every week until i get closer to harvest


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> *Sigh* Finally got most of my Homework done for the week. ALGEBRA Time to sit back light up a fatty and play some GTA 5. I miss my 600 bros Im trying to get back active in this biatch bear with me folks . I just flipped the switch to 12/12 on my ladies for the first time since i shut down because of spider mites. So far so good but i will keep spraying every week until i get closer to harvest


U quit growing for a while to get rid of mites?
Seems like moving only made my problem worse.
I think I should quit for a while as well too, and bomb and spray the house and outside like everyday for a month lol!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2013)

this site is cray...........


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2013)

Just went out and checked on whats left of my snow cap drying, and darn it, mold on 3 more buds. So now i turned the fan straight on the rest. Damn mold.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

Not sure how long till my OD girls will be done, but hoping this Cali weather allows for some color on em.

With temps at low as 59*F at night I cant believe there isnt any color on any of them yet


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Just went out and checked on whats left of my snow cap drying, and darn it, mold on 3 more buds. So now i turned the fan straight on the rest. Damn mold.


Whats your RH?



bassman999 said:


> Not sure how long till my OD girls will be done, but hoping this Cali weather allows for some color on em.
> 
> With temps at low as 59*F at night I cant believe there isnt any color on any of them yet


Just a tad lower would do it me thinks,,, genetics play a role as well.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> *Sigh* Finally got most of my Homework done for the week. ALGEBRA Time to sit back light up a fatty and play some GTA 5. I miss my 600 bros Im trying to get back active in this biatch bear with me folks . I just flipped the switch to 12/12 on my ladies for the first time since i shut down because of spider mites. So far so good but i will keep spraying every week until i get closer to harvest



Whats the square toot of 600?  You should be able to have live 600 update alerts via the game while your playing gta, its important!


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2013)

My rh is 52-60 with temp. around 19Degr.c Good fan activity. Seems good right? My Lemon Skunk is on day 5 of drying and it looks good. Ive been drying too hard/fast previous. Being dry @day 3 or 4. By reading it seems like i aint the only one with molded snowcap so maybe its just a downside to the strain?
Edit: hmm i am a little high in humidity. Was certain the good range was 55-65. But its actually 45-55 :/


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 19, 2013)

[QUOTEbasman999;9623012]U quit growing for a while to get rid of mites?
Seems like moving only made my problem worse.
I think I should quit for a while as well too, and bomb and spray the house and outside like everyday for a month lol!![/QUOTE]
Yes it takes about 4 weeks for them to fully starve and die off. I then went postal on cleaning sanitized both rooms by wiping them down with bleach ad have done prevention sprays as a good measure and it seems to be working thus far not one sign

Edit: lmao whodat I wish they had updates like that we need to start a 600 crew for gta 5


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

The genetics being susceptible to mold/mildew is definitely a possibility considering your rh and temp are fine. I would definitely lower the rh to 40-45% and rais the temp to 70f. If thats not possible only then I would let the fan blow directly on the drying buds...


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 19, 2013)

OK, theres so much activity on this thread, i need to get on more often.... ok im going to just comment on what i remember in the order it comes,

...The percolator classic remember basement parties in Baltimore, Yall know that where most of thats "club music started...


Ill Match Both you guys on that bowl, we even have room for two more on the "Jellyfish"

Um... what else about that mold, are you guys using a drying net or just hanging your trees? Because i've never experienced mold, so if your just hanging i would suggest a netted rack, shits awesome.

um...oh yea i 2nd this site is cray! lol

ok... um what else
here are some pics of my sour D, starting to snow...
 

oh yea that "Nesting Phase" edit was petty....lmao (who dat)


LET OUR PEOPLE GROW


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't get a ps3 game with my s33d order. lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2013)

What did you get? Pampers? hehe


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2013)

Thx for the advice whodat.
Funny DOMS. Cutting every flower from stem "as we speak" figure if i do that and put em in a drying rack in the oil-furnace-heater room lol 40%rh and 22 degre.C they will be allright 
Nice bongs!
WattSaver told me i could get better quality hash by hand rubbin my hash. So tried it. Cant say bout potency. But it does look better, and it feels much better handling. What say you? Is the old hippy right ?
View attachment 2828066View attachment 2828067


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2013)

Handrolled hash is def nice way to do it...some old pics of mine:


----------



## Javadog (Sep 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I didn't get a ps3 game with my s33d order. lol


I got a DVD. ...a pretty decent little flick. 

As to genetic variability of resistance to disease, I have seen this
myself, even in my limited experience. I had one plant that seemed
to get hit by the bugs when other, in contact for that matter, did not.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2013)

I got a rock 

Charlie Brown 1967


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 19, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I got a DVD. ...a pretty decent little flick.
> 
> As to genetic variability of resistance to disease, I have seen this
> myself, even in my limited experience. I had one plant that seemed
> ...


 im currently suffering this prob, from a SNOW OG plant i have the only fucker that likes powder mold.... 
and Hydro, that should deff help i see the best result when i cut flowers from stem...

and handrub hash i love that stuff ( cant wait for harvest)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2013)

NOW thay is what I am talking about. I love this stuff. the best I have had in my time was dutch moonshine.


DST said:


> Handrolled hash is def nice way to do it...some old pics of mine:


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 19, 2013)

Lights come on in 12.....lol (weird countdown number)


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2013)

Just gone 8am here and it looks like about 9pm at night it's so dark....super duper charlie cooper! to the weather.

Hope everyone is looking forward to a nice weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 20, 2013)

I broke down and harvested a outside plant last night. We've already have had 2 pretty heavy frost but they made it. Thankfully the next 10 days is suppose to be nice. Next weekend I think half of my girls will be read. Here's so pics of the one I chopped. I took about a z for a tester last week.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 20, 2013)

I spent the early morning watching different videos on bubble hash making. Out of 9 videos only 1 showed rinsing the hash off and his looked the best. I remember D mentioning a pump spray bottle works the best. This guy had a litter bottle with a hole poked in the top to create a cheap pump spray bottle. Just thought I would share. I'm getting used to getting up real early and doing homework in the peace and quiet. Today I'm all caught up so I'm researching more refined on bubble hash since I've got the bags and I have a shiet load to harvest outside.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

tricky balancing crop n weather. looks like a tidy chunk though man


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2013)

Jimmer, there's a sticky for Matt Rizes bubble, I think his tech and Frenchy's are not that much different....except the end handling and curing, etc. But I reckon it's all swings and roundabouts, once you have extracted the trichomes, then you are going to get a good buzz from whatever you do with them. But yeh, everyone likes to think their way is best.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmm have a good amount of buds i put in quarantine or threw out cause of mold. But now checking on them it seems like the mold has moved on?! Some still have mold but some seem fine or at least mold free. Does look like it made damage to some leaves but im thinking water extraction on em and it will be okay? This bud had mold. Now i cant find mold just some nasty colors. Broke it apart.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I broke down and harvested a outside plant last night. We've already have had 2 pretty heavy frost but they made it. Thankfully the next 10 days is suppose to be nice. Next weekend I think half of my girls will be read. Here's so pics of the one I chopped. I took about a z for a tester last week.View attachment 2828561View attachment 2828562View attachment 2828563



Yeah best to let all that frost melt off then take pics again  Fuk I couldnt even imagine frost right now it still hits mid 90s,,, crazy. 



HydroGp said:


> Hmm have a good amount of buds i put in quarantine or threw out cause of mold. But now checking on them it seems like the mold has moved on?! Some still have mold but some seem fine or at least mold free. Does look like it made damage to some leaves but im thinking water extraction on em and it will be okay? This bud had mold. Now i cant find mold just some nasty colors. Broke it apart.
> View attachment 2828702



Looks good but if you say it was molding/rotting Id stay safe and not smoke it,,, Iv hear peroxide washes before hashing moldy buds works,,, maybe?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 20, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> We've already have had 2 pretty heavy frost but they made it.


Really?! Wow. We still might have a hot patch, though it looks
like we are in Fall. I cannot imagine dealing with a frost now.
(I am going to have to haul in some outdoor plants that I have
worked too hard to raise from seed. (all my berries for example)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 20, 2013)

My big Jack (the chair in my pic in the comp) has a little more bud rot in the 1 section I just took down so I'm going to pick up the GF and come home and harvest it. This actually is pretty much done anyways. I love growing in this unpredictable weather.lol From what I've already seen I won't be crying. I'll update later tonight. peace


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey there six double O. I just received a gallon of blackstrap molasses I ordered. It's way watered down to the point it has the consistency of water, the picture on their site shows real molasses nice and thik like, I feel like iv totally been ripped off... Suggestions on what to do about it?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey there six double O. I just received a gallon of blackstrap molasses I ordered. It's way watered down to the point it has the consistency of water, the picture on their site shows real molasses nice and thik like, I feel like iv totally been ripped off... Suggestions on what to do about it?


I hate being ripped esp when I cant go in person and deal with them!
Call or email, and tell em you want a refund and return ship label.
Hopefully the y do it, or at least a partial refund.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 20, 2013)

This might make it easier to mix, but would only make sense at
a discounted price....and really not even then.

Make sure that they know that you will evangelize against them.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2013)

That's some bull shit who. I have been using brown sugar myself


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 20, 2013)

If you paid with a credit card just call your credit card co. and tell them to do a charge back. They will deal with it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2013)

Off subject but I sprayed last night, and I don't use gloves like I am supposed to do. The oils don't bother me much. This morning I went and pressure washed a house. The detergent however did not prove to be a good mix. I had my hands feeling like the skin was going to melt off. Still dosn't feel just great. It is tuff ganja farming at times. I do believe one more treatment will be the end. Can not find any after last night.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 20, 2013)

Crossing fingers!

I am not really tested, bug-wise, but for gnats. Brrrr!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Crossing fingers!
> 
> I am not really tested, bug-wise, but for gnats. Brrrr!
> 
> JD



Iv never had a gnat problem before, Im guessing my soil is full of beneficial nematodes. I think simply letting the medium dry a bit a few times in between waterings can have an effect.








"_Your comment is awaiting approval_The picture is not an accurate depiction of the product received. &#8220;Thick as molasses&#8221; does not apply here, it has the consistency of water. Very disappointing. I would not recommend this product."

Will see what happens with this. Email sent as well. 




Hornedfrog, I would do that but in was in an order with multiple other items (which Im completely satisfied with)





Be careful DocD, you need those hands for growing!


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2013)

yo urban dude empty ur inbox


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 20, 2013)

Been feeling better today so i went to do some work in the grow. Wanted to take all my big buds, and do the stalk in water flush, i did a couple grows back. So that i could get good lighting on the smaller buds further down in the plant. Got everything ready, cleaned the cloner to use that, distilled water. Then i start to chop and bang i felt like shit. Had to go in and pop a pill and lay down for an hour. Tent still open and cuttings on the floor. So dropped that idea and just harvested the buds that i had cut. One of the buds being the "Burning Man Bud"  Shit so freaking ugli! Now with nanners lol! Keeps getting worse. I knew from the first time growing this something was off. But i grew it all over anyway. Jerk. GHS Pure Kush over and out! Just broke the neck on three clones.

Much more positive is the autoflower, that turned out not to autoflower. Ultra Lemon Haze. 130 days old. Stalks an leafs are filled with crystals. Girlfriend says it smells really amazing, Sweet Fruits on sweet fruits with a hint of sour/lemon.  Cant smell to sick ): Looking real awesome through the scope. Big glands, small glands, red, yellow, cloudy, clear.
Did not get a clone. All my other clones are killed. Got my Lemon Skunk revegging. So that means im starting something new . But bomb cleaning my grow room when this is over! Summer growing gave me some nasty surprise this time. Almost looking forward to spending extra money on heat  BB Dog sounds so awesome ill have to grow it! Will it be available in fem anytime soon? Or should i just go ahead with reg?
Nuff babbling.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

Someone explain this to me please....


"A Florida school bus driver has been suspended after she was caught on cellphone video allegedly texting while driving a bus packed with middle school students...................... A Florida law to ban texting while driving goes into effect Oct. 1, although bus drivers will be exempt."



edit: HGP woot woot loks awesome  Sorry about the PK though,,,, Get better will ya!


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Sep 20, 2013)

my new 600w setup, constructed and wired by yours truly.
brought these plants in from outside to finish them
they are Purple Moroccan from femaleseeds.
7 plants in a 6x8 room with 1 light, in the future i will be hanging another light.

ill have more pictures in mah journal
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/726934-adventures-lank.html

600w love 

edit: the circ. fans are only off for picture taking reasons


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry cant whodat  But damn im tired of people thinking when there is a red light that means texting time. They never see the green coming back on! I never saw that 5 years ago, whats happened?
A tv program is running in DK called luxury trap. Its when people get way of economical they can get help and show the world they are freaks. I kid you not! The last program a woman 43years of age stopped working and started playing facebook games. Omg she was down 3k$ every month on facebook.. Crazy addict.
The last three days my girl has been face deep in her phone playing Candy Crush on facebook. Should i worry?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey HG - Get well soon! Grow looks dank 

Take some zinc (brand here is ZICAM) and you will get better faster. If you take it before you expose yourself to people or plants it will prevent you from getting sick.

Cheers with salt,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2013)

Greenhouse skeleton is done! Just need to protect the wood with some sort of coating - oil, paint, deck stain, varnish... Any wood experts on here that can steer me in the right direction?











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

That redwood is beautiful dont you dare stain it. Polyurethane I wood think.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 20, 2013)

5 hours later and I only have made it thru half of the plant. So far 1200 grams wet.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 20, 2013)

Tent is rocking, God I look so forward to "lights on".


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

I also always look forward to lights on, reloader... Thats why when these ladies hit 12/12 they'll be on alternating cycles giving me 24hrs of dankness while also cutting down on my cooling needs. There's few things I enjoy more than watching the plants. 



pr0n and pAste.

Das Plantes. Im loving that upskirt! 



Badonkadonk.








The flakes you see all over the plants= "Predator mites are mixed with a fine powder (corn-cob grit) to give them bulk." 
http://www.naturescontrol.com/triplethreat.html






Wind burn.





And more of the same old.












View attachment 2829815View attachment 2829826View attachment 2829816View attachment 2829825View attachment 2829817View attachment 2829818View attachment 2829824View attachment 2829819View attachment 2829823View attachment 2829822View attachment 2829821


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just fantastic whodat. Mo I would use a natural sealer like cabbots or something similar. I like red colored woods so definitely am digging your green house. Tell you what you get done you can come build me one


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2013)

Morning 6ers.

whodat, you blowing up or down in your vertical. I just changed my fans to blow down as I think our plants prefer wind on top of the leaves rather than underneath which I found always burnt the shit out of the big fans.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2013)

damn whodat! nice setup. I like the vert scrog plants and buds look great.


----------



## Reloader (Sep 21, 2013)

_


whodatnation said:



I also always look forward to lights on, reloader... Thats why when these ladies hit 12/12 they'll be on alternating cycles giving me 24hrs of dankness while also cutting down on my cooling needs. There's few things I enjoy more than watching the plants. Quote]

Click to expand...

_


whodatnation said:


> That's so cool. I'm hands on, but I love just staring at these plants in amazement. You & I both know the pics are just not nearly the same as being there. I run 4 plants spaced out 2 weeks apart, so I'm always at various stages of flower. You got a Kick ass set up man, I dig your pics.
> Peace


----------



## Javadog (Sep 21, 2013)

I am pretty sure that he is blowing up.

That "upskirt" (sic in more than one may ;0) shot shows just the
bulb against the ceiling. I think that Jigs vert system does the same,
with a large fan on the bottom, blowing up.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks yall I really appreciate it.

D, Im blowin up and never thought about the burn but think theres something to what you said about it. Im pushing up for thermo dynamic reasons (omg just saying it made me dizzzy) Id like to pluck some of those suckers though for site exposure,,, im sure you pouring one out for those poor fan leafs lol


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2013)

This is what I just bought for my mite problem. 100% organic, 100% guarantee, Clove Oil, Cloves and tropical extracts. Applied a few minutes before lights out/sundown....






Fingers crossed this clears my greenhouse and stank room.






Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2013)

Crushed cloves are in my prevention spray,,, which I haven't been using for a while


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2013)

this can be used as a prevention or an eradicator. the prevention method is just diluted a bit more......morgen bongojoint for me. brb.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2013)

Much more economical than live predators.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 21, 2013)

That is so true. ...but that particular brand is not available here.

Is there a similar clove based material that we use?

JD


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2013)

I wonder what the tropical extracts they use are, and if just buying clove oil at an oil shop, and then getting the additives wouldn't also work? Well whodat used it before so I see no reason too....


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 21, 2013)

Taking a tip from DST, I lightly soaked the 25 micron bag in a couple of ounces of everclear and picked up some nice hash/oil when the liquid dissolved.


cof


----------



## jonnynobody (Sep 21, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Taking a tip from DST, I lightly soaked the 25 micron bag in a couple of ounces of everclear and picked up some nice hash/oil when the liquid dissolved.
> 
> 
> cof


Hey y'all, this is my first grow using my 8 bulb 2'x2' HO T5 that pushes about 15,000 lumens and I think I had my t5 too close and heat stressed some baby clones, but I thought I'd double check with club 600....in the first couple weeks of a clones new life, is it even necessary to have the light very close? Mine was about 6-8" which produced what appears to be heat stress as my leaves are curling but no yellowing or necrosis...leaves are all healthy green. Temps are about 79...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2013)

Rooting clones need little light, but once roots develop and growth start again it's back to the normal rules of growing.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 21, 2013)

Until this year I've only have had 1 1lb plant before and that 1 barely made a lb. The 1 I've been trimming the last to days weighed in at 2400 grams wet. This is by far my best yield ever. I do have new found respect for those who grow big plants and have to trim them(mo,fmily). This thing was like trimming a jigsaw puzzle. I even got quite a bit of hash out of the first half trim. What a lovely rainy Sat.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 21, 2013)

to me 79 isn't too hot to cause that unless you don't have airflow or it's too dry, but yeah they don't need to be that close, 18"?


----------



## james2500 (Sep 21, 2013)

ok here's my skywalker/og kush finally. this is my first soiless grow, im using canna nutes A+B and some of thier micro shit. setting it up measuring all those gallons for ph and adding the ml's of shit to each gallon was a bit hard on the old man...yeah I know it's only 6 plants but i had to lock myself in the bathroom to mix and fertilize in the bathtub was a bitch. but I was in the er and hospital for 3 days last week and when I got home they looked fantastic...already I see the growth difference from soil....i won't make a decision about doing it again till I do a whole grow but so far I'm very happy....the yellow on a couple plants is left over from the start, they are getting green not yellow.. I hear they stretch a lot so I'll be folding them over and prolly starting 12/12 maybe earlier..here's some pix....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 22, 2013)

We need the funk,
ow,
gotta have that funk:

[video=youtube_share;wVtRDxm0txw]http://youtu.be/wVtRDxm0txw[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2013)

dauw dauaw dau dauw dauwauawau. Need to clean my bong. But i got no salt. Perlite? 
What up Doobs? Long time no see. Or maybe i missed you  Hae hae hae. Hope all is great!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 22, 2013)

got my seeds from breeders boutique. and 10 seeds of deep blue x livers, and two seeds of deep blue free. will get my 600 w grow on in december, and get my outdoor grow going too. hope to have 2 foot plants out, by May.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2013)

Just watched Jones vs Gustafson. Hell yeah that was one of the best fights ive ever seen! Jones be feeling that swede for weeks, he fucked up. Amazing fight!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got a ? probably for whodat. Would the left over water from running bubble hash be good for a organic nit. veg feeding. I used the dreaded paint mixer and my waste water is pretty green. I was wondering if it would be full of nit. being the color and the mixer breaking down the plant material. Now that I'm happy with the quality of the bubble I think I'm going to get the mini washer to get the pretty color and better results. I was just seeing if I liked it before dropping the extra doe.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys long time no see. Been in the cut for a while. Working on my technique. Worst thing I ever did was go backwards. Started with water and got the urge to try dirt. Well let me tell u about dirt. It brings BUGS!!! NEVER again will I use dirt. Anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to rid them of my potting soil? They killed my seedlings . They dig themselfs in the dirt, so I figured root aphids but they are reddish brown and tiny. Now I opened doors and looks like they are turning into gnats. Do gnats attack roots as babies? I got a pic but been so long I forget how to post them. Will keep trying to get it up. Any suggestions plz lmk. Clones are still alive because I used old soil for them. Bugs came in new batch of soil! Fukn bastards!!! Was thinking of getting Neem and the gnat paper things. Again anyone with suggestions PLLLZZ let me hear them. Have a feeling Im going to have to kill my favorites strain just to rid my area of bugs  I don't want to as I have no more b e ans to start over.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 22, 2013)

1 week under the 400w lads and just topped for the first time, should being doing the last cut in 6 days if all goes ok to make 8 heads on each fingers crossed


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the little bugger I was talking about. From what I have found this morning it "might" be a Tabacco beatle. But I am not sure if that is what it is. Again any help would be amazing as I just want to get these guys out!

Edit: about them. They run around the soil and all over the area the "veg" area (if you could call it that lol), the second you touch them they stop moving and retract, almost like playing dead. I think when they devolope more they fly..?? Not sure but that's what it seems like. I've been looking everywhere and really tried finding this out on my own but no thread that I read talks about what I have. THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> We need the funk,
> ow,
> gotta have that funk:



Woot getting funkalicious in here! I been wondering how ya been, doobs. 

Heres something I saw a few days ago... Undoubtedly thought of you.

[video=youtube;3GBu1hpgg4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GBu1hpgg4I[/video]


Oh just saw this looking for that vid... Odd I think.



jimmer6577 said:


> I've got a ? probably for whodat. Would the left over water from running bubble hash be good for a organic nit. veg feeding. I used the dreaded paint mixer and my waste water is pretty green. I was wondering if it would be full of nit. being the color and the mixer breaking down the plant material. Now that I'm happy with the quality of the bubble I think I'm going to get the mini washer to get the pretty color and better results. I was just seeing if I liked it before dropping the extra doe.


I see no reason why it wouldn't be beneficial.  



SpectatorFernFirm said:


> Hey guys long time no see. Been in the cut for a while. Working on my technique. Worst thing I ever did was go backwards. Started with water and got the urge to try dirt. Well let me tell u about dirt. It brings BUGS!!! NEVER again will I use dirt. Anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to rid them of my potting soil? They killed my seedlings . They dig themselfs in the dirt, so I figured root aphids but they are reddish brown and tiny. Now I opened doors and looks like they are turning into gnats. Do gnats attack roots as babies? I got a pic but been so long I forget how to post them. Will keep trying to get it up. Any suggestions plz lmk. Clones are still alive because I used old soil for them. Bugs came in new batch of soil! Fukn bastards!!! Was thinking of getting Neem and the gnat paper things. Again anyone with suggestions PLLLZZ let me hear them. Have a feeling Im going to have to kill my favorites strain just to rid my area of bugs  I don't want to as I have no more b e ans to start over.



Damn bro IDK what to say... I guess you gotta go water so you dont get bugs.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Outdoor 600 pr0n


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2013)

View attachment 2831393View attachment 2831400 Blue grape dream due to get chopped tomorrow View attachment 2831399View attachment 2831401View attachment 2831397 Blue dream, 2 week veg from clone and flowering for 4 weeks now View attachment 2831395 big buddah cheese vagged and flowering for same as blue dream View attachment 2831392View attachment 2831394View attachment 2831396View attachment 2831398 3 x Dippy ellsy, 2 x engineers dream/deepblue and 1 x casey jones all vegging from seed for 2 weeks now


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2013)

600 pr0n update:[video=youtube;P0U9DKu1TBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0U9DKu1TBQ[/video]

a small deep blue harvest, cut to the bone in 3h30m. i like these small crops for that at least.
the majority was hand manicured and then trimmed for hash


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2013)

Does it get cold in your grow room ghb? I wonder cause of the colors your leaves turn.... or is that a nutrient thing.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is the Jesus OG today:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2013)

genetics+ lack of nitrogen jig.


don't get a chance to cure these days so i always flush like hell
temps were never below 70


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2013)

Spectator, you may want to try Diatomeacious Earth in your medium if you got bi old crawly things. Not sure I have ever seen anything like it either.

whodat, nice o/d flowers. And gh, lovely foxtailing.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 22, 2013)

damn it! I just snapped a plant in halfonly needed a couple more weeks to go, booo. cause we had like three days of rain.. so my colas drooped over and got dirty n shit.. so I was trying to wash them off with the hose and it was just too full of water and then the top cola was extra heavy cause of the water and it snapped.. tried to duck tape it back to no avail. I put some rooting powder on it and im thinkin about maybe putting it in some water? see if I can get some roots to sprout. if not fuck it.. it will still get someone stoned. I still have half of that plant and bout 6 more so im not super pissed.. but, damn!


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2013)

Some not so good pics of the dogscrog (a few holes, but nothing that won't come good over time).




















peace, DST


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Sep 22, 2013)

DST said:


> Spectator, you may want to try Diatomeacious Earth in your medium if you got bi old crawly things. Not sure I have ever seen anything like it either.
> 
> whodat, nice o/d flowers. And gh, lovely foxtailing.


I use to sell pool supplies and we had DE for pool filters. Is this the same DE? If so do I mix it like I would perlite or just spread on top?


----------



## james2500 (Sep 22, 2013)

hey lads and lasses happy equinox.....i changed lenses and got better shots, getting ready for first fim


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Smoked on the grill for almost 3hrs,,, used some fallen timber from ye ol' hickory tree.... The ash is white, that means its right! haha.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2013)

SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I use to sell pool supplies and we had DE for pool filters. Is this the same DE? If so do I mix it like I would perlite or just spread on top?


No!

The DE of pools is treated and actually not all that safe to work with.

Good luck,

JD



> Both "swimming pool" grade and natural diatomaceous earth come from the same fossil strata, but they are processed differently. Natural DE such as Soil Mender Diatomaceous Earth is mined, dried, ground, sifted and bagged. Swimming pool DE is heat-treated (calcined), partially melted, and chemically treated. As a result, the heat-treated DE contains a large percentage of hazardous crystalline silica. The World Health Organization confirms that a crystalline content of 3 percent or more is hazardous to your health and to the health of your animals. The insecticidal-grade diatomaceous earth has less than .5 percent crystalline silica.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I also always look forward to lights on, reloader... Thats why when these ladies hit 12/12 they'll be on alternating cycles giving me 24hrs of dankness while also cutting down on my cooling needs. There's few things I enjoy more than watching the plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whodat always killing it! That wind burn makes my skin crawl for some reason lol. The 2nd to last bud pic looks so damn tasty what is that?(The Smaller Nug)


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2013)

J.D is spot on, no do not get the Pool grade one. There are Food Grade DE and also Pest based DE (as well as Animal based DE). I normally go for the Pest control stuff.....

this companies in the UK, but you'll get the idea.
http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/DiatomPest



SpectatorFernFirm said:


> I use to sell pool supplies and we had DE for pool filters. Is this the same DE? If so do I mix it like I would perlite or just spread on top?





Javadog said:


> No!
> 
> The DE of pools is treated and actually not all that safe to work with.
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Sep 23, 2013)

there first chops getting potted up the day, the jack here is a bit stretchy like and the tops are right near the glass


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Sep 23, 2013)

DST said:


> J.D is spot on, no do not get the Pool grade one. There are Food Grade DE and also Pest based DE (as well as Animal based DE). I normally go for the Pest control stuff.....
> 
> this companies in the UK, but you'll get the idea.
> http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/DiatomPest



Perfect! Thank you and thank you JD! From what I just read in that link stuff sounds perfect for what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 23, 2013)

Win Win 

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Whodat always killing it! That wind burn makes my skin crawl for some reason lol. The 2nd to last bud pic looks so damn tasty what is that?(The Smaller Nug)


Thanks hot sizzle  cheers. Thats the spacebubble I finished recently (bubble n squeak X spacebomb) Its hard to describe,,, like pretty cheesy with some fruity citrus tinges in there,,, IDK I need someone thats capable of doing these things lol I can grow and smoke just fine, but describing different smells and flavors is one of my weak points,,, how dare I have the audacity to call myself a cannasure! I know what I like though  




budolskie said:


> there first chops getting potted up the day, the jack here is a bit stretchy like and the tops are right near the glass


Yes indeed bud! Soon you'll be able to take those lower clones and strip off any other lower shoots. Nugs likes to strip off all the fans as well when MLing, I never had the heart to do that, I pluck the shoots and leave the fans unless they are blocking a main budsight. I topped all the plants in my current grow for two but it no longer classifies as MLing... Fuking budsights EVERYWHERE. 





Javadog said:


> Win Win
> 
> :0)
> 
> JD



Das 600 woot! 









edit: Re-Molasses
They are sending me another gallon, will see but I dont think even 2 watered down gallons will = 1 non-watered down gallon... Fingers crossed for thickness!


----------



## Club 600 (Sep 23, 2013)

Everyone behave now  
If you are a member and haven't voted yet please do your part and vote here >>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html


 +  =


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2013)

Club 600 said:


> Everyone behave now
> If you are a member and haven't voted yet please do your part and vote here >>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html
> 
> 
> +  =


can we follow the voting rules of Cook County, Illinois?...vote early and often?


cof


----------



## james2500 (Sep 23, 2013)

*

can we follow the voting rules of Cook County, Illinois?...vote early and often?


damn, can't vote...I'm not dead yet!​




*


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 23, 2013)

Evening All You 600w Maniacs,

Here is a couple of shots of the grow at week 4 of flower. It is getting nice and smelly  Have a great week all.
View attachment 2833439View attachment 2833440View attachment 2833442

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 23, 2013)

Some sleepy-time lights-off pR0n:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 23, 2013)

Sha-klancka:

[video=youtube_share;fCZgw12m8lw]http://youtu.be/fCZgw12m8lw[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys. So this sickness is holding on strong  Was at the doctor cause i thought i should be better after 5 days on penicillin 2400mg/day. Right on, i was still very sick the penicillin did not help. So now i got some new pills and my stomach dont like em. Damn this sux. Broke my jaw in a fight when i was 16, never got it fixed, and it pops out when i open my mouth. Its like the infection has set on my jaw joint and it hurts damn.
Just called the boss to let him now. He was not exited.
Have to take the dog to the vet when it opens  Last night he was sleeping in our bed when something made a huge bang outside. In the rush to get to us he landed with his stomach on the corner of the bed that sticks up. He cried loud and fast but that was it. Could not see anything with the stitches. But this morning i see to of them have ruptured and its like some inside stomach skin is trying to get out 
So things are just fantastic atm.
3 more votes in the summer competition  Keep at it Doobie


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Thats terrible HG, sending some 600 vibes your way. It sometimes feels like shitty things happen in lil (or big) groups, hang in there man.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Hydro hope the dog is ok.
@Whodat I saw some pictures of that Space Bubble in a TGA by others forum i think. That shit looks good were can I get those?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> Sorry to hear that Hydro hope the dog is ok.
> @Whodat I saw some pictures of that Space Bubble in a TGA by others forum i think. That shit looks good were can I get those?



Haha I posted them there,,, beans made by yours truly.

I miss growing her already 




edit: helps when your box isn't full


----------



## Reloader (Sep 23, 2013)

I got a plant in the back that is an absolute monster. It is the reason that I can't move to my new room, because this plant is too big to move. It is only 31 days in & spans out to 4 ft. in a 20 gallon pot.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 23, 2013)

Thx guys really appreciate it.
Holy crap fuck me. Just went out to check on my girls, sat down to look at the drying buds when i felt something pushing on my ass. So without looking i take my hand back and down to my ass. Oh guys i got so scared im still freaky. I just touched the largest beetle in Denmark. Ive never ever in my 28 years of living seen such a big beetle, irl. Its called Leatherrunner directly translated  Its moving the cup around i caught it in. Guess you guys are laughing, but shit this is serious  Just cause you got bigger beetles doesnt make mine less scary  Phew give me a big ass spider instead.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice job Whodat you never cease to impress my ass lol. Also I cleared that out


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Haha I can just see and hear it moving that cup around, for some reason that would crack my stoned ass up just watching it.

"I like beetles" 

​






Haha look Doobies lil frog is riding this beetle around, they must be looking for his stash .










​Awwwwww snap its too late! What happened to beetle? Frong must have "taken him out of the equation" when his armored transport was no longer needed. I knew that frog was a conniving mofo!







​


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh shit I just noticed your keyboard has a "toke" button! haha your probably pressing it all the time.

Ok time for me to get outta here, yall have a good one


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Hahahaha omg  TOKE TOKE TOKE TOKE TOKE
Thats a cool picture beetle and frog. Shit that beetle on his arm is huuuuuuuuuge


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2013)

We all need a machine with a "toke" button imo. Hydro, I am sure your luck is going to improve, when things get that bad there is only one way, and that's up bud!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2013)

Hopefully things on the upswing. That looks like a good luck beetle to me. 

All you guys' buds are looking really amazing. I'm pretty embarrassed with mine looking at all your pics. Nice work fellas.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2013)

fucking waiting for the repair man for my boiler the bastards keeps losing pressure every hour, then off to pot the bairns up into 18ltrs 

also only getting 4 rings to train them so my stretchy shity jack herer aint going in haha thats gona be a bit practice


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2013)

I have got construction work to do and I just can't be arsed.....wife is busy painting the bedroom of the Young Lord who has yet to arrive, I am not allowed to help too slap dash by all accounts, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2013)

haha a will be baked by the time this cunt comes and probs not be arsed my self but need to the day get it over and done save me watering every day just about


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2013)

also dam next weekend cant wait,,

d what u think about me posting it to my address aswell as having it in my trunks when i come home!
just dont no how i would go about it and hopefully see a man about some dog haha.... 

also is it easy to get to rotterdam from amsterdam as heard the weeds much cheaper and probs still be cream from the shite they sell over here


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

I am sorry to hear of your troubles Hydro, but it is good that
you got the professional word.

I have a new favorite bug: Carabus coriaceus

They eat slugs!

[video=youtube;K3shoj_GhjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3shoj_GhjM[/video]

I was looking, and was going to comment that they looked like they
could give you a pretty mean pinch, but then I found the video.

Onward and upward,

JD

P.S. Oh yeah, and they screw, and they are terrible eaters.....too late? :0)


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

*Læderløber (Carabus coriaceus)
Wow thats awesome you found that JD! Glad it did not pinch my ass. Looks mean. Im gonna go measure it when im ready, lol 
Eats everything smaller than itself.
Does sound cool! Favorite eating is worms. Might wanna hang on to this  Sounds like this would be great with outside crop. Keep it hungry and release the beast!! *


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Got out to a knocked over empty cup. No sight of it. Damn i wont be able to sit down on the floor of my room again


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Got a question bout making bubble hash. Using the whole flower, what should i do?
Dry them up as always, and cut them to pieces?
Do it fresh whole flowers?
Do it fresh cut up?
Do it fresh frozen? Cut up or grinded?
Dry it a couple days then cut it up? Maybe freeze?

I feel im at a still point and everything goes cuz no matter what, i will be suffering something.
Ive been reading the whole frenchy thread. This is what my stoner brain ended up with  Trim is better than the flowers when producing bubblehash.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2013)

good morning guys. going to make a thead soon. want to do a purple grow. so the seeds i have to use are, dpq, crazy quake. but will gorw out my deep pcychois, dog to. as i have them a foot tall. got some jizz from dp male im going to save. going to really try to grow great seeds my self, and share them with freinds


----------



## Reloader (Sep 24, 2013)

All right, who else is doing wake & bake?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2013)

Reloader said:


> All right, who else is doing wake & bake?


Actually doing a "wake & Bacon"....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Im done and over with my wake and bake, mvk,,, actually its like the wake and bake lasts all day long until I go to sleep haha TOKE, TOKE, TOKE, TOKE, TOKE, TOKE. (theres one of those buttons on my pipe.)
















HydroGp said:


> Got a question bout making bubble hash. Using the whole flower, what should i do?
> Dry them up as always, and cut them to pieces?
> Do it fresh whole flowers?
> Do it fresh cut up?
> ...




Um no way, I would choose making hash with nugs over trim any day... Who knows, maybe Im wrong, you got me questioning myself lol. 

I would say dry as normal, then break them apart by hand, then run them just like trim. Iv yet to make ice bubble hash myself though!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2013)

Wtf you use bacon flavored syrup for haha.... That's crazy. 

I waked and baked to some dog this morning.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wtf you use bacon flavored syrup for haha.... That's crazy.


Bacon Latte
Bacon/Choc Latte
Bacon Sundae
Bacon/Hot fudge Sundae
pour over bacon


used in a few recipes... stews, chili's....yet to find right paring..lol 
Spoonfull "O" Bacon syrup straight (only once)
sauce over steak (also only once)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

lol Im having a heart attack just reading that! 




Incase some of you for one reason or another have yet to cast your vote,,, here you go!
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh shit! The added unknown does not help.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2013)

Ach man, everyone has an opinion......
I had about 100 grams of headband from a freidn, looked like shit, god only knows what he had done to it. I ground that up with a food blender, ran it throught eh bubble bags and ended up with about 20 odd grams (got a picture somewhere in the archives). It was hubbly bubbly. But I would def recommend gridning it down somehow..



HydroGp said:


> Got a question bout making bubble hash. Using the whole flower, what should i do?
> Dry them up as always, and cut them to pieces?
> Do it fresh whole flowers?
> Do it fresh cut up?
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2013)

hahahahahha, found this while scouring through pics from 2010. This was a Dwarfband, I gave it to my local coffeeshop as a gift


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Heres my dwarf bubble at 8 weeks 12/12


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Haha those are so cute


----------



## Reloader (Sep 24, 2013)

Vaping now, really the only way I like to inhale, I was just in a hurry this morning.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

"You are eligible for ******** Next installment plan upgrade with no upgrade fee.

 A $36 upgrade fee will apply."



Im a little confused here? Free upgrade with a $36 upgrade fee lmfao just comical.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is my free installment of micro buds:


Maybe Ace of Spades:





Maybe Malawi:








Mystery cutting:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2013)

My new Ace of Spades clone has got PM! WTF! Does neem work for PM? How about foliar silica?

One of my little Jilly Bean clones did this as well. Looked like it had white mold!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> My new Ace of Spades clone has got PM! WTF! Does neem work for PM? How about foliar silica?
> 
> One of my little Jilly Bean clones did this as well. Looked like it had white mold!


hey Mo  , have you tried (Organicide) ? it works on PM~


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Mister Wizard!


Jilly Bean bonsai tree harvested last night:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Mister Wizard!
> 
> 
> Jilly Bean bonsai tree harvested last night:
> ...


Lovin' those floral pigments~  sweet buds Mo!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

I found some mold (mould) on one bud on my GK outdoor this morning.
It could be where a caterpillar munched, or as a result of the rain.
I am so blind I can never see the lil critters honestly.
Either way I hope its the last.
I sprayed more BT this am b4 sunup and used electric leaf blower to dry plants off again lol


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

My cutest dwarf would probably be the PurpleBerry:


I would have like bigger!

JD

P.S. D, about grinding pre-bubble...am I right to be concerned about the 
material heating during grinding?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> My new Ace of Spades clone has got PM! WTF! Does neem work for PM? How about foliar silica?
> 
> One of my little Jilly Bean clones did this as well. Looked like it had white mold!


Neem is good for pm.
I wouldnt foliar silica as it burned one of my girls in the past


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 2834495
Just having a stoner moment right now. Thinking bout this bud. Dont you think you would get more bud if in the stretching of flowering phase was kept horizontal? Seems like the buds that would normally fill up to a big bud, has grown more than the normal vertical ones. Just a thought. Could get a killer looking cirques plant 
As for the bubble im gonna just go as normal drying, no cure. Cut into smaller pieces with scissor and use my coffeebulletgrinder, a few buds at a time to get it evenly chopped and not for to long. Maybe if it was filled heat would be a problem trying to get it all chopped and ending with some "dust". Maybe then cure it a bit. But i think im too eager to wait  Then freeze for an hour before getting it on. Sounds like a plan.
Strange sitting feeling like crap, not able to have a normal conversation with my girl, yet rambling here..


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice buds there Hydro!

Outdoor pix coming ....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

I see what your saying HG (very nice looking nug btw!) Thats kind of what lst scrogs are all about.


Looking forward to trashcan mania, bass!




edit: and I present to you the cookiemonster coral


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

Heres some quick ones for now


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks. Im really looking forward to get my nose working again. Have not been able to smell anything in a week or so. Chopped onions last evening and didnt even break a tear, very strange feeling. As i normally run to the toilet and blow nose three time for every onion.
Ill have to try mainlining with tilted buds 
So the beanie feeling is getting at me. My grow is almost over and i dont have anything started. Been looking at bb website everyday hoping some dogs would be available. Whats the dealio?!  Have some Goji og i might throw in water. It does sound super nice. Strawberry pheno-oh yeas please! Oh snap also last change to get a grow in this year  More important, gotta keep that electric bill constant, lol.

Nice trees Bass! Fuck i wish i could grow in the yard!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Nice trees Bass! *Fuck i wish i could grow in the yard*!


This.

Nice trees indeed.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

More


Dr Atomic NL

Purple Urkle

Kush

DJ Shorts GK

OG?

I might have mixed some up.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been working on the railroad, all the livelong day...







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice mainlined stem there Mo.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes indeed it is  I have a few hanging on the wall as if they were antlers. I'll share em later.... Who knew, stem pr0n, we are twisted. 

Those buds are looking good too bass.



Well several bowls, a bottle of wine, a bowl of jambalaya, and a giant smoked chicken samich has done me in, down and out, stick a fork in me.... Well not before I hit the toke button a few more times on the trusty glass spoon. G-night all.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 25, 2013)

wake in bake,,,, lovely stem mo m8 hopefully 4 of them soon my self be going along to check them in a bit see how the settling into there new pots... hopefully can have them a decent size but i wana flip bout 10th next month so they are done for xmas and have a small time in the jar for xmas day and that


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 25, 2013)

helo six.. my first time smoking in a while and I feel good. gotts see p.o in one mounth from today..so ill be straight


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

I thought that advertisers where a bit over the top talking about Xmas early, but to growers it's very relevant to talk about Xmas, even in September, lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 25, 2013)

not to mention a few few 32 onces carta blanca.. feeling good.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 25, 2013)

and that plant I broke taste really good its was a mexi X diff mexi bad ass.. wish it couldof got those exra 2 or 3 weeks in but fuck it still some good. we'll see.. ill have a camra by the time I harvest every thing. wish I coulof update this season threw the grow that's my favoreite part is sharein you own shit.. holla soon.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 25, 2013)

DST said:


> I thought that advertisers where a bit over the top talking about Xmas early, but to growers it's very relevant to talk about Xmas, even in September, lol.



i will be hibernating with me cream (hopefully) haha iv got an northern lights x big bud auto, a white widow fem seed and 3 clones a cherry bomb, critical kush and pineapple chunk a just kept 1 of each kind that i rooted for a m8 just put 2 of each off the ones im mainling in the cloner yesterday and got 10 more off the cherry bomb to put in today... im looking at cloning tents so i can flower in here again and buy a decent filter and just use a 250 hps


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

i alway get confusled when you 'mericans talk about ounces and drinking.....what, he drank an Oz of Bud, wtf, htf? lol



dababydroman said:


> not to mention a few few 32 onces carta blanca.. feeling good.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a couple of tents spare, 2 tents of 60cm x 60cmx140cm. I've got one sitting (one of the zips is done, but the other is okay so it still works) and as soon as I got my veg cab built the other one will be free as well......saying that, they were only 50 squidleys on the net....probably cost about half that to mail em to the UK, lol.



budolskie said:


> i will be hibernating with me cream (hopefully) haha iv got an northern lights x big bud auto, a white widow fem seed and 3 clones a cherry bomb, critical kush and pineapple chunk a just kept 1 of each kind that i rooted for a m8 just put 2 of each off the ones im mainling in the cloner yesterday and got 10 more off the cherry bomb to put in today... im looking at cloning tents so i can flower in here again and buy a decent filter and just use a 250 hps


----------



## budolskie (Sep 25, 2013)

my lass dont want me flowering in here for last time haha, so just looks like i am cloning in here and might invest in a 8x4 tent instead of the 4x4 after the xmas. 
just been checked my girls and the look nice and healthy gona cut them for 4 tops tomorrow or friday


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

Ahhh....the "fluid ounce". Yeah, it is a good one.

There is a mnemonic for converting to volume, but it
is still not metric ("A pint's a pound, the world 'round")

i.e. 1 Pint == 16 fluid ounces

Which is to say that the 12 Ounce beer was a 4 ounce Rip-Off
from the Get-Go!

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmmm D I dont know if this is just perfect timing but im looking for a breeding tent


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

This is one I have (2 of them). But they were only 50 quid, not 90 odd.....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BZ0VVB6/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

DOGERL........


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mohican said:


> My new Ace of Spades clone has got PM! WTF! Does neem work for PM? How about foliar silica?
> ,
> One of my little Jilly Bean clones did this as well. Looked like it had white mold!


There is a product that was invented by a Cornell Prof. called Green Cure. The growers around here swear by it. Come to find out it also works great with budrot. My friend who works at a hydro store told me about it after I was complaining of bud rot. Check it out, just thought I would share. Thought I would add I believe its organic also.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2013)

A peroxide bath after harvest is good for washing PM so I'd imagine a foliar spray with a diluted peroxide (1:4)? of some sort would help while the plant is still growing. I've never had PM but it seems like it would work to me and Im not afraid to try anything!

Budrot is like cancer and will continue spreading unless you cut out the affected parts. It also looks quite similar to caterpillar damage, good idea to search through the wreckage though for the little terminators.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 25, 2013)

DST said:


> This is one I have (2 of them). But they were only 50 quid, not 90 odd.....
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BZ0VVB6/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


I use a 40x40 tent when breeding but that's only because I have two of them here from past grows. I have had one set up on it's side for a while in my attic space. Tried out some LED panels in there and that's where the males go, to be joined by whatever female I decide will be the lucky girl for that particular round. My other one is being used to close off a veg space. 

Tent's are great when you have space for multiple grows,IMO

Miine were 100 USD each on ebay. Quality isn't on par with the Jardin tents but they work fine.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

No D, thats 32oz = 2lbs, he drank 2lbs DUH! 
DOnt get me started on the way yall talk in parts over there. Iv read some posts that seemed to be different languages all together lol... But thats interesting to me.




edit: woh missed a whole page..... be back.


Dergerl looks nice


----------



## Reloader (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, I got a couple of pics of this beast (30 tops) when the lights went off. This is one plant(pineapple chunk). She spans almost 4 ft. I am hoping to yield 1 lb dry. She is only 32 days in.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Ahhh....the "fluid ounce". Yeah, it is a good one.
> 
> There is a mnemonic for converting to volume, but it
> is still not metric ("A pint's a pound, the world 'round")
> ...





whodatnation said:


> No D, thats 32oz = 2lbs, he drank 2lbs DUH!
> DOnt get me started on the way yall talk in parts over there. Iv read some posts that seemed to be different languages all together lol... But thats interesting to me.
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Bottled _*individual *_beers.
Where I live (Sacramento CA.) they are getting banned for some reason. next month.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

RIU is worried that I have a virus lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

Thats very un-Amerrican! We like our booz, boobs, our guns, and monster trucks thats shoot flames... Why cant the rest of the world just LEAVE US ALONE! lmao


Bass, 90% of the time riu thinks Im a robot.... I swear just about every post I click reply then "wait just one more step!" and all the sudden Im having acid flashbacks or something. No one can read those squiggly letters ffs!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

I like the comment section of that captcha page.....I am sure that 
no one ever sees them...
====================
Why?!

No!

Stop!

Eat Flaming Death!
====================

Yup, no one is listening. 

:0)

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 25, 2013)

Strange it was like that with me to for awhile. Guess im not a special fish, so "they" let me go.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

Ha I'll have to check them out, and post a few funnies.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

I simply stated any viruses that I have were gotten here.
This is the only site that has alerts when I surf it.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 25, 2013)

Dog order in  Yihaa


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ... all the sudden Im having acid flashbacks or something.


Haha... made me remember what happened to me yesterday. Had a little flashback of my own. My parents in law are visiting and I ran to the grocery store for them. Picked up 3 things I think. One of them was powdered sugar. I bought a 1 pound bag for something like $1.78. Anyways, I buy it come home and run upstairs. As I'm unpacking the back in the kitchen I plop the bag on the counter with the writing side down. And WHHHHOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH........ I'm transported to another time and anther place. I freaked out thinking, HOLY SHIT, my parents in law are just in the next room and I just picked up a pound of COCAINE!!!! HAHAHA.... Seriously had like 3 full seconds of tripping the hell out wondering what I was going to do with it all, and how bad it was going to be for my heart... then I came to. And thought I'm glad I don't do coke anymore.

But it would have been a fucking blast to have a pound of some pure coke.    

Err... I mean, not really kids. That stuff is bad for you.



HydroGp said:


> Dog order in  Yihaa


Glad you got your order in finally. Maybe things are starting to look up. FFS... things have to start getting better soon.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am gonna start cutting down my outdoor early.
I keep losing colas to mold and or caterpillars.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks sucks BM.

I have been forced a couple times, by only a week or so,
where I was sure that there was a lot of taste still to be developed.

It sounds like yours are well along. Good luck.

JD


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

Hows your dog after her little scare and jump on the bed? you get her sewn back up, Hydro?



HydroGp said:


> Dog order in  Yihaa


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL Jig. hahaha  I know what you mean. Glad i get allergic reactions to coke 
Feeling better but still crappy and coughing like crazy. Threw up when i woke up because i coughed so much. Gotta get better to Saturday, one of my sisters is turning 18. Thats a party i would like to be in my ACE. Making her day extra special. (Not because there will be filled with young ladies in da prime )
The dog is great DST. Yeah he got sown again but it was just two stitches. Its like after he went through all this hes becoming food obsessed :/ Pretty annoying.
Spent 3hours last night cutting up my pure kush. Argh its sucks alone. Unless its the dank you wanna make shure gets the right manicure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a good birthday yesterday. The wife rented a small theater at a nearby theater pub and we watched "American Beauty" (I had a ham & pineapple pizza with extra cheese). 
Next year we are doing it again, but we'll be watching "The Big Lebowski".


Ordering these on the 30th:
(for my scooter)

will allow me to re-map the fuel injection curves and set much higher redline on the rev-limiter







a cable adapter so I can hook up the laptop to the controller and adjust 10 parameters in 1% increments








And this, il capo di tutti capi:

performance exhaust kit (I already have a free-flowing K&N air filter waiting to be used)






And buying 5g roller weights for the variator of the CVT, and some decent wet weather riding gear (waterproof riding jacket & pants & gloves).
I'm hoping the combination of airfilter, FI controller and a good exhaust will net me an increase of 8mph (making my top speed a whopping 50mph ((80kph)) and give more power for climbing hills.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

Doob's soon you'll be like one of those Japanese kids with their zooked up bikes that go a zillion miles an hour.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll make a movie of it and call it "The Hash & The Hookah-ious: Tokyo Spliff".

Vin Diesel will play me, but he'll have to bulk up a bit and get ripped & shredded to be believable about it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy birthday doobster!!! Nice toys on the way.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

Ah yes, Belated Wishes Mr Doobie, how rude of me......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2013)

My current veg area has these 6 beauties from BB View attachment 2836642View attachment 2836651View attachment 2836646View attachment 2836649View attachment 2836653View attachment 2836654
My flower tent has 4 blue dream and 1 big buddah cheese View attachment 2836643View attachment 2836645View attachment 2836647View attachment 2836650View attachment 2836652View attachment 2836655View attachment 2836662View attachment 2836663
some blue grape dream chopped down 3 days ago still drying, was grown 12/12 from seed for 12 weeksView attachment 2836648View attachment 2836644


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 26, 2013)

hey guys. got the morning day off. till 1 pm, then ac class till 5 pm. so short day


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 26, 2013)

been choping my plants too. cherry pies are done. next some will get cut friday, are qrazy quake, cheeze strain, blue pit. also my larry og x ? is starting to get deep purple leafs? but temps are 30 degrees drop, from hight to low.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 26, 2013)

Haha long live the 600!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

is it time already 209!? look forward to the pics


happy burfdy Doobie!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy late birfday Doooooobs! Theater and pizza sounds awesome


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Forgot to add a pic of the marquee:


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

That's such a cool idea letting out theaters to show movies of ones choice. What a great night out. Plus pizza! Better than a nasty hot dog.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

Can hardly beat it 
$50 for the two of us to watch a movie (we provide the DVD), and we get one dinner, a soda, and a dessert each.
Only way it could be better is if I was allowed to toke up while watching the movie.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Most anything is better than nasty hotdog... Not saying I dont put down more than my fair share though.

Is that fake cheese sauce drizzle on there too? Make me wanna puke now,, late saturday night may be a different story though 

​​


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

There's always next time. &#55357;&#56842;

doob how far a drive are you from Olympia WA.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy B-Day Brother Doob!!!
Too bad you cant light a doob in there during showing...or can you?
Hope u had a great time!!


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

i wonder if anything in that is actually real....lol.yum yum yack


whodatnation said:


> Most anything is better than nasty hotdog... Not saying I dont put down more than my fair share though.
> 
> Is that fake cheese sauce drizzle on there too? Make me wanna puke now,, late saturday night may be a different story though
> 
> ​​


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

"Im on an all none natural diet, all the preservatives should keep me from aging."



Iv toked up in the theater before  that was very dumb, but boy was it a blast. Im not talking just a lil toke either lol me and my buddy, bout 14yrs old, smoked multiple bowls and of course we were seeing who could take the biggest hits lmao were giggling the place up. I have NO idea how we got away with that! Then on the streetcar ride home we sat in the back tokin more bowls,, mind you this is in the middle of the day haha. 
Hes up there probably blowing smoke in fsms meatball face right now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm 170 miles south of it, and a 3-hour drive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

my buddy has a magic flight launch box thingamajig and the vaped smell is just like popcorn. he's fashioned some kind of package for it made out of a capri sun carton just for going to the pics and toking.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hes up there probably blowing smoke in fsms meatball face right now.


At least there is someone cool up there for my son to look up to.  Baby T will still get to learn bad habits from someone, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "Im on an all none natural diet, all the preservatives should keep me from aging."


[video=youtube;Na2ot4X7Zpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na2ot4X7Zpg[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2013)

I didnt chop anything this morning, I hate to do it early.
Ill be out there everyday looking thoroughly and may chop anytime still.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

Decided to order the scooter parts today instead of on the 30th.
Amazingly, I was able to add a bar end for $33 and it bumped my order's total up to where I get free shipping, so I ended up paying $70 less over all than I thought I would originally:


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

No basket?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

Do those ends accept tassels?

Who knows....you might participate in a parade or something...
...anythings possible! :0)

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> No basket?


We manly scooter daredevils prefer to call them "Utility Cages".


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

There is one thing that comes to mind when I hear or read the word "tassels" and its a happy thought  


What do we have here? GL with that UN... Hopefully this speeds up legalization more, dont ask me how.


"The United Nations International Narcotics Control Board&#8217;s latest annual report expressed dismay at the legalization of marijuana in Washington and Colorado and urged &#8220;the Government of the United States to take necessary measures to ensure full compliance with the international drug control treaties in its entire territory&#8221;. This led many media outlets to report that the U.S. had violated the UN drug control treaties to which it is a signatory. U.S. obligations under the treaties, and indeed the broader international future of marijuana legalization, are complex matters. But the essential points can be summarized in a 4-part Q&A."


http://www.cannabisnews.org/can-the-united-nations-block-us-mj-legalization/2013/09/25/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+CannabisNews-MedicalMarijuanaMarijuanaNewsHempCannabis+(Cannabis+News+-+Medical+Marijuana,+Marijuana+News,+Hemp,+Cannabis)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Do those ends accept tassels?
> 
> Who knows....you might participate in a parade or something...
> ...anythings possible! :0)
> ...


After these upgrades, I might need to add tassles to add drag to help keep it below mach-1.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> There is one thing that comes to mind when I hear or read the word "tassels" and its a happy thought
> 
> 
> What do we have here? GL with that UN... Hopefully this speeds up legalization more, dont ask me how.
> ...


The smaller countries are worried about losing money from the U.S. guboment that's paid out to fight the "War on Drugs" around the world.
Since the U.S. is now "allowing" legalized cannabis, they are being called to the carpet for being hypocrites.
But mostly, it's about lost "drug war" revenues in cannabis producing countries.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Speaking of Bottled _*individual *_beers.
> Where I live (Sacramento CA.) they are getting banned for some reason. next month.


http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2013/03/14/proposal-would-require-new-permit-for-liquor-stores-to-sell-single-cans-bottles-of-beer/

http://www.sacbee.com/2013/09/17/5742270/sacramento-county-ponders-new.html

[url]http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2013/09/24/single-bottle-alcohol-ban-plan-upsets-sacramento-county-market-owners/
[/URL]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2013)

/\/\/\
That's messed up right there.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 26, 2013)

sup 6, what would I do on a day like this without ya'll. 6 LOVE! (non gang related) and happy belated b-day (non gang related) doobs! and keep it crackin bloods (non gang related) (I think)


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]Fd3AvORg5s[/youtube] love ya'll hope to meet some of yall cali folks sooner than later as I get my paper right, then our folks abroad as well.. if anybody needs a worker.. please holler at me.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]-Fd3AvORg5s[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The smaller countries are worried about losing money from the U.S. guboment that's paid out to fight the "War on Drugs" around the world.
> Since the U.S. is now "allowing" legalized cannabis, they are being called to the carpet for being hypocrites.
> But mostly, it's about lost "drug war" revenues in cannabis producing countries.


[video=youtube;UNeuW-VS0Dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNeuW-VS0Dw[/video]

Hypocritzers, all of them!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Love it. "Now shut the fuck up, and smoke my weed" 
"Thats alabama kush, only the finest" lmao

Heres a longer version.

[video=youtube;LBYCmYAubUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBYCmYAubUY[/video]


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]1lp4Cfy6tEc[/youtube]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy B-Day Doob, here is some pr*0*n just for you Doob and the pr*0*n-a-h*0*liks!!!

View attachment 2837293View attachment 2837291View attachment 2837292View attachment 2837294View attachment 2837295

Peace to the Six!

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

I was doing good on my twelve toke program, until I saw that beast  Thanks allot.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Happy B-Day Doob, here is some pr*0*n just for you Doob and the pr*0*n-a-h*0*liks!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837293View attachment 2837291View attachment 2837292View attachment 2837294View attachment 2837295
> 
> ...


Sexy view  nice job~


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;JEEWE7gcPw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JEEWE7gcPw0[/video]


----------



## HaloKittyKitty (Sep 26, 2013)

ooooh aaaaah...pretty pretty...



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Happy B-Day Doob, here is some pr*0*n just for you Doob and the pr*0*n-a-h*0*liks!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837292
> 
> FM


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I read this elsewhere:


> Ed Rosenthal used to have a chart and article in his Marijuana Growers Guide that showed relative THC levels between male and female plants in the pre-flowering,early flowering,and flowering stages.


Does anyone know where this might be found?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> [video=youtube;JEEWE7gcPw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JEEWE7gcPw0[/video]


Lol the end of that was the dude with your plants! Hehhe


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

Dogscrog










soz, phone pics......

Verticaldogs and fireballs.






Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks great but the name makes me think of something else!


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

And what would that be Mo?


----------



## budolskie (Sep 27, 2013)

well just mainlined for 4 tops each this time gona let them veg for 2-3 weeks and flower for xmas


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice stuff Bud. I just topped all of my clones as well.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

Fireballs!! Oh snap this is what comes to mind. Skitrip with the club, i was 13years at that time. Being the coolest kid ever i was the only one to have a note from my mom saying i was allowed to to whatever they seemed fit. lol. So first day after skiing(Oh we are in austria) the older club guys 18+ takes me to a strip club  Wauuuuw redbull vodka and titties !! Yihaa they had to drag me out  And i was wasted. Still 13 years of age, lol  Great evening! But the next morning i was so sick. Just puke on puke on puke.
The others where down eating. When suddently the same group i was having a blast with last night storms in the room! This ia all a bit blurry but not the pain! They yell and scream something like:"So big boy was at the strip club. Lets see them balls! Got hair after last night?!"
Then they stripped me naked. Placed me face down, spread my legs, and empty a can of deodorant on my balls! I cannot explain how much this hurt. I was crying and screaming they just kept on. Most of them were boys i looked up to, that was a fucked up experience. Shit. FIREBALLS!
On another note. I was so happy high last night it was crazy! Almost psychedelic. The high was more of a low shroom trip lol. Great bong mix. 0.6g Snowcap, 0.3g scissor ultra lemon haze hash and 0.2 Lemon Skunk dry sift. Hell yeah it was great when i stopped coughing 
Looking awesome DST, cant wait to have a dog scrog of my own


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

oh my god, that's brutal icebaws mare like

the Danish right of passage, can of deo emptied on yer nutsack, lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 27, 2013)

Looking good 6er's. I feel you bassman on the chopping early. So far only 1 has had to totally come down bevause of bud rot or whatever. The weather is some what cooperating so far. It's been high 30's to low 40's every morning but no rain in a week and only 1 day with showers forecasted for the next 7 days. I'm aiming for next Friday with the rest of my jack and silver berry. My big bang is completely finished. That's my fri. project after class this morning. My kalashnikova is still 3-4 weeks from finishing. 

HAPPY B-DAY Dobbie.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2013)

Yet another reason I'm,glad I've never been on skis. Ffs! Hydro you are full of stories. Glad yer nuts didn't fall off.

was reminiscing about crazy things that happened as a youngster and something came back to me. Had sorta forgot, or put out of my mind.

I had a friend Joey. Nice kid... Had a younger sister and two older brothers. Sis was a good kid too... Older brothers not so much. I spent the night at their place once. Not sure if parents were there or not. To tell the truth I never saw their parents once in my life. Anyway... I really don't remember how things progresses to the point they did... The older boys were taking the clothes off me and lol sis until me and lol sis are in our underwear and they are pushing me on top of the poor girl. Telling us to kiss and such. I think I must have been 8 or 9. Sis a year younger. 
had no idea what was going on just getting pushed around. I guess they got disappointed when it didn't turn into a live porno or something and let us be.

weird shit kids do. And maybe a reason I'm so obsessed with sex??? I don't know. Hope that girl turned out ok. Me thinks that was not an isolated incident at their place.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

Hahaha oh yeah. But im a stoner and i cant remember until something kicks on a memory  Just the -Glad ya nuts didn't fall off. I have nuts stories for days. lol. Poor balls. Still shooting out 65mill seeds though 
That story is crazy. Bruuh! But guess weird shit like that happens more than you think. Ive been part of trying to breed a boy and a girl in the kindergarten. Thats a couple weeks after my cousin tried to make babies with me. Oh yeah she stripped me down and lay on top of me for 10mins, done. I was a father. lol
But to top it all of. I was run down by a motorcykle. He felt bad and had me over for playing. He dropped me of with his maniac daughter. She was a doctor-she said-putting all sorts of things where they should not be. The end. Terminate memory!
Arghhhh Toke toke toke toke toke toke


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

I still have distinct memories of playing "you show me yours, I'll show you mine" with the girl next door (she insitagated it, honest). The most vivid memory is still remembering those blue pants she had on and the subsequent stirring in my own pants, lol....I must have been around 7 at the time because we moved house not long after I was that age, although our neighbours remained lifelong friends, until my plastic Aunt walked in front of a train due to the doctors stopping her prescription that she'd been on her whole life...pharma drugs! booooo. The crazy thing is, I reckon girls at that age are far more advanced in what they are thinking reporduction wise than boys, we're still wondering what a choo choo train actully does, and why it's always like a little stick in the morning


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

Dont think i have ever been more thankful for a new page, lol.  That was some childhood trauma right there 
Not to switch subject or anything, lol  But wanted to share some pics of my Lemon Skunk Re-Vegging. I see new growth. awesome! Every flower on one main branch, has got new growth. None of the other, there is like 3 main branches. Aint that strange? But i see future in it yihaa. Thats awesome. When should i start 16/8? Thanks

Haha im no breeder but i would love a StinkinDog


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 27, 2013)

I miss having Dog in my garden. I should really get on BB and order some seeds up. 

I have a payday coming up next week. maybe it's time...


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

Been thinking about dog since i started up on this forum. Or at least it feels like that  Finally its on its way.
Dst, when did you post your first dog?

You know under attachments you can see your previous posted picture. There a number of downloads attached to all of them. Is that how many have clicked your photos? Or is it straight downloads?
What´s your most downloaded photo? Bet that could be the best compilation of plant porn ever!
Argh im about to harvest the rest of ULH, but i dont wanna  Ill have an empty tent..


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

Argh im about to put the rest in a bag for bubble


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh man my life feels so boring now lol 
We are all fukin crazy, some of us can just control it better than others... Iv been in the deep end for a while.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

This is your brain on weed.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Psychiatry/AnxietyStress/1934?xid=ob_&utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=psyc&hr=ob


[h=1]Marijuana May Grow Neurons in the Brain[/h]


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2013)

I remember once when I was like 11 or 12 there was a girl over that was friends with my sister. Dont rememeber her name or anything, just that she was like 15 and all over me. I was scared shitless and had not a clue what to do, so I spent most the night just trying to get away from her. If only I could go back in time with my brain now... lol I wonder about things like that a lot actually! Needless to say, I was able to successfully fend her off all night so other than accidental 1st base from her climbing on me I didnt get anywhere


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

16/8 lol wtf kinda light schedule is that  haha just noticed. 
Harvest is done. Feels pretty good  Tent needs cleaning. And i have to make a rcdwc system. Think ill use my scrogboxes 2x 65 L containers and just modify.
Talked with a grow buddy of mine. We dont speak that often. So when we do its non stop rambling. Its great. So invited him over Sunday to make some bubble. Really looking forward  I harvested most alone so there is a lot of bubble trim/flowers.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's some pics I took day before yesterday. Sorry for the lines, phone camera, lol


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2013)

I like that MJ is being used and respected for medicine, but the synthesizing isnt the way I want research to go honestly.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree bass but that's the way pharma will get their hands in it while the gov can still keep it illegal.

HG 16/8 is what I run in veg, hell I used to have it on 14/10 but wanted them to grow faster.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2013)

I run mine 17/7 for veg.
The last hour of 18/6 always had them nodding off, so I dropped it to 17.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I agree bass but that's the way pharma will get their hands in it while the gov can still keep it illegal.
> 
> HG 16/8 is what I run in veg, hell I used to have it on 14/10 but wanted them to grow faster.


 I know, I just worry that they will only legalize the pharma version and still hold-out on real "NATURAL" cannabis.


DoobieBrother said:


> I run mine 17/7 for veg.
> The last hour of 18/6 always had them nodding off, so I dropped it to 17.


I use the lowest possible veg hrs to save, but have noticed certain strains do nod out earlier that 18hrs


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I agree bass but that's the way pharma will get their hands in it while the gov can still keep it illegal.
> 
> HG 16/8 is what I run in veg, hell I used to have it on 14/10 but wanted them to grow faster.


Oh goodness, but there is NOTHING that Big Pharma would love more
than conclusive evidence that the "good" part of cannabis could be completely
separated from the "high" part. NOTHING

Fuck, the smarmy smugness of the industry talking head that trotted out 
with that news would have me cleaning my guns.

Sheesh!

JD

P.S. Odd...but the last few posts have no "Like" link...

P.P.S. And now they do. I am special! :0)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Its about time I pull my pr0n weight around here... Thanks for not kicking me out.

Day 2~12/12








Bottom





Top




Perty plantes


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 28, 2013)

well to day was the day. had a neighbor call the cops on me, about weed smell. was trimming in my garge when they came. said i had to many? and found my hash. so they told me to pull them, or i was going to jail! anyways. they let me keep some, so i keepd qrazy qauke, and cherry pie, larry og, and i think a larry og stran. yeah today suck, but still have 2 lb of smoke. glad im, also not in jail. had 17 outside, and 4 inside in veg- still keep my seeds and cherry pie clones. also have my gear. lol, time to start sowing qrazy qauk seeds.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2013)

Bloody hell, Cali glad you are alright. This is also the fear my wife has, that a neigbour will complain. (tis generally what instigates people getting the cops at their door in the Netherlands....unless you have a commercial op which they actively look for). So shit storm with the neighbour now????


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad you still have your Freedom, cali 
But sucks to lose so much work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 28, 2013)

I picked up a 20" fan yesterday for blowing up & around a vert bulb, and now have my plans drawn & done for a (temporary) vertical grow tent for the last few weeks of flowering.
Still have them in a semi-circle facing the vertical light in the light box, but will soon have them scrogged 360-deg around the bare bulb.
The in-laws are coming down for a short visit on October 3rd and after they're gone I'll start construction on the permanent grow rooms.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Some harvest pics from tonight:


Jilly Bean #4








Jesus OG #1










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow im getting a visit today from my dead uncle´s brother. They were some wild boys. Part of the original GreenJackets first mc club in Denmark. He got story's about sleeping with tons of cannabis. Before bringing it cross the border. lol
Last time we meet i told him he should drop by. I have a hobby he might like. Today is the day  Feeling like a child that hopes dad will be proud, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2013)

I've had 2 visits now from the po po and waas scared boh times but had relatively no drama. They come in and look around, sit on my couch with wifey and I and adavise us oof our rights and what could happen if things get out of hand and then they leave. They made me dispose of a few trays of clones once because it put my numbers too high if they rooted but that's about it to the best of my memory.

Sory you got visited Cali, I won't tip them off to your op anymore


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 28, 2013)

Live from a psvita smoking on sativa


----------



## Reloader (Sep 28, 2013)

Some trimmed out dank!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 28, 2013)

Pretty cool dragonosity:

[video=youtube_share;qmbW5gvAX4U]http://youtu.be/qmbW5gvAX4U[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Sep 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Wow im getting a visit today from my dead uncle´s brother. They were some wild boys. Part of the original GreenJackets first mc club in Denmark. He got story's about sleeping with tons of cannabis. Before bringing it cross the border. lol
> Last time we meet i told him he should drop by. I have a hobby he might like. Today is the day  Feeling like a child that hopes dad will be proud, lol.


A Street Survivor! Cool! :0)

I hope that your day runs on greased wheels.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2013)

Some nice pron here today!

209 that sux that your neighbors are douches, and that the cops took stuff as well.
I am glad they didnt take you!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 28, 2013)

209, you neighbor needs to watch this little film:
[video=youtube;8qTAHp_ERF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qTAHp_ERF4[/video]

It is very simple, they are "not getting along", not you.

Good thing you burst through it!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

Doc says one bowl a day and that's my kind of bowl!

cali I'm also glad they didn't take you! It sucks man but that would be a much different story with allot of other people. Cheers.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 28, 2013)

Cali that sucks but at least you still have some smoke and your freedom. 

Here's the big bang I harvested today, then there is the silver berry and the last one is my j.h. still going.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 28, 2013)

Going to the dispensary in a bit to get a zippledipple of herbification.
Pics in a bit.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey 600, I kidnapped all of you earlier today for some country highway driving, twas fun you just dont know it. 
I used the wipers before hand to no avail, bugs a plenty out here


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the ride! It was nice to get out of this dry heat! The cows smell a little like fertilizer  Where are we? Are we there yet?


I melted in the sun to get some pictures. This one is the best - Ace of Spades #6:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 28, 2013)

Success!
*1/2-oz of Blue Dream, 1/4-oz of Jack Herer Special, and 1/4-oz of Purple Trainwreck






And anytime I see cows in the pasture I think of Gary Larsen:


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm learning this damn thing Doobie 

Played this song along with an instructional video yesterday and today. Simple two chord deal but still, I'm pumped.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 28, 2013)

(was away from the computer)
I love that song!
I saw CSN on their first tour together after Crosby got out of prison. 
They put on such an awesome show.
And Buffalo Springfield was one of my favs back when I was a little kid.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> I'm learning this damn thing Doobie
> 
> Played this song along with an instructional video yesterday and today. Simple two chord deal but still, I'm pumped.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY


I agree with you doob, it is a good song. they were only making $750 a week at the time of that song
...a little assistance
[video=youtube_share;gp5JCrSXkJY]http://youtu.be/gp5JCrSXkJY[/video]


cof


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

I was watching a documentary about the Sunset strip and they were talking about the kids in the '60s hanging out and being rousted out by the police. It became a riot and Stephen Stills was there and turned around and wrote the song driving back to the beach that night.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

Pic uploader seems to be having a lazy Sunday morning, or a mash up Saturday night....3 imes I tried to uipload with no success. Time for a wakey bakey then

Goedemorgen mensen.


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

were having issues with some users with pics atm. riu was currently offline for a few mins a bit ago it shouldbe back up soon


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

Harvested a couple more micro trees today:


Marion Berry #3









Scott's OG #10









Smells like there is a dead skunk in my front yard!




Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

cheers Sunni, time for my morning tea and a joint...frosty pics later


sunni said:


> were having issues with some users with pics atm. riu was currently offline for a few mins a bit ago it shouldbe back up soon


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

Yo, Doobiebrother, you and I will need to hook up for a race at some point. Think we have found our new mode de transport...
https://www.babboe.nl/productinformatie/bakfiets/babboe-city.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2013)

It'd be a close race, I tell you what!


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

I would have the little one sitting in it as well just to give you a bit of a chance mate


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2013)

Not saying it is... But that thing looks dangerous. U guys really considering one? I love the dam.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

Absolutely Jiggles!!!!!!!!!!! that's the way we're living gee, lol.


----------



## ghb (Sep 29, 2013)

morning peeps, have a nice relaxing sunday, i'm going for a proper roast with the family today and that will be the most strenuous thing i'll be doing!

jig i hope you got some quality sleep, what time did you post? 2-3 am?....

i've had no problems sleeping lately, the last 3 nights i fell asleep on the couch after smoking deep blue. this stuff is potent, especially considering it was still growing less than a week ago


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2013)

Happy belated birthday, ghb!
Only the greatest in all of history were born on that day of the month!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2013)

Not much sleeping going on over here ghb. Glad the deep blue is treating you right.


----------



## ghb (Sep 29, 2013)

cheers doobs, it seems our parents had a great new years eve party eh?


jig i don't know what happened this grow but it's like a completely different strain to the one i have grown 4-5 times, in pretty much all aspects. i don't think i've ever had pot that could do this to me, usually i would not like to smoke for a couple of hours before bed as i think it keeps me awake. maybe i'll build some sort of tolerance up as i smoke more.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2013)

Jig, I'm going to have my van painted olive drab green with white lettering for my business. What do you think? Wheels and all is what I was thinking so it looks a little military. 






This is the same year and color as mine to give you an idea of how she looks now. Betty White is how she's known around here now. Old, funny and cool, lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

D your first mistake was trying to upload before you did the waken'bake! Gees what are you some kind of nooooob or something? RIU will not load your pics unless your stoned!


Hope everyone is having a good sunday so far! Im gonna have to go out in the rain and harvest my outdoor babies, they are already suffering from bud rot and worms! Poo!


----------



## method2mymadness (Sep 29, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well to day was the day. had a neighbor call the cops on me, about weed smell. was trimming in my garge when they came. said i had to many? and found my hash. so they told me to pull them, or i was going to jail! anyways. they let me keep some, so i keepd qrazy qauke, and cherry pie, larry og, and i think a larry og stran. yeah today suck, but still have 2 lb of smoke. glad im, also not in jail. had 17 outside, and 4 inside in veg- still keep my seeds and cherry pie clones. also have my gear. lol, time to start sowing qrazy qauk seeds.


Shit man that sucks at least u know who called the cops the case ime fighting I was told if the public defender tells me where my charges are coming from my public defender can get charged with some bullshit so basicly I got narked on and there concealing there identity but I have a good idea who it is


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey guys! Quick update. Making bubble is hard fucking work. Did 4 washes and im to tired and stoned to wash again even though i could. Forgot thet it is somewhat crucial to have it semi dry before putting it on the glass. Learned the hard way  Looks awesome though. Hits like a train. Ill post some pics in a bit if i can get myself to it. lol


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 29, 2013)

Little bit of everything. ill try to sum up what happened tomorrow.
Hmm cant upload pictures..


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> D your first mistake was trying to upload before you did the waken'bake! Gees what are you some kind of nooooob or something? RIU will not load your pics unless your stoned!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good sunday so far! Im gonna have to go out in the rain and harvest my outdoor babies, they are already suffering from bud rot and worms! Poo!


Same deal here with the budrot and wormies, and I am chopping as well.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a week predicted of no rain and lots of sun, so I'm trying to leave them out till Friday. Its a fine line when trying to beat bud rot and worms and still leaving them to finish

On a different note, I finally got my bubble hash to turn out brown.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 29, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> On a different note, I finally got my bubble hash to turn out brown.


What change made the difference?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

Im so excited I harvested my first outdoor crop  be it a smallish harvest but still fun. Some nice nugs in the bunch! This will step my smoke up to 12 different strains  I havnt had this kind of variety since I moved from denver.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2013)

right on,i still got 10 weeks till I chop anything.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 29, 2013)

I know!

I am happy for you Who. I would love to have this and that just sitting around.

LOL, I actually have one, a wild Thai auto, among the veggies out back.

...but I only reach week two from the flip tomorrow. 

The good news is the stretch seems to be slowing. It is amazing. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks yall, G im probably 8 weeks till I chop anything else. 10 long time, she love you long time. 

Java, I wont tell anyone about your secret plant. Wild thai auto sounds interesting really.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 29, 2013)

I am so excited to have things rolling again  My Temps are sitting a little high so I've been flowering with the tent open and fans blowing air everywhere. Im sitting at about 80-84.
I have some of my own varieties going along with what we used to call Romulan but the owner of the "Original Korean IBL" Changed the name to Korean Stick Bud because thats what it was called before Romulan Joe took his families cut and cross it to the Mexican Sativa. Anyway
In Flowering Now is
KSB (10 Gallon and a 5 Gallon)
Kshdoctor( An OG Kush Variety found by a friend)
Space Queen x Timewreck #1 and S1
and 2 Caramel Candy Kushs that were transplanted late but I have clones so we will see what they produce before i cull the clones.
View attachment 2840357View attachment 2840358View attachment 2840359View attachment 2840361
View attachment 2840360View attachment 2840362
View attachment 2840363View attachment 2840364View attachment 2840365View attachment 2840366


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> I am so excited
> View attachment 2840357View attachment 2840358View attachment 2840359View attachment 2840361
> View attachment 2840360View attachment 2840362
> View attachment 2840363View attachment 2840364View attachment 2840365View attachment 2840366










whodatnation said:


> Im so excited





That makes two of us! PLANTS!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

I love cannabis!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 29, 2013)

I love variety as well!!


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 2840431View attachment 2840432View attachment 2840433View attachment 2840435View attachment 2840436View attachment 2840437View attachment 2840438View attachment 2840439
Dunno if this shows.Abracadabra


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2013)

back to magic school Hydro...no pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 2840565 canna caps. Hash and coconut oil.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 2840592View attachment 2840593View attachment 2840594View attachment 2840595View attachment 2840598
Abracadabrahabralabramabra 5.8g quality hash !


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2013)

frost alert...

dog










fireballs


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2013)

Phew i feel cold just looking at em  Looks awesome.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2013)

Bacon pR0n!








Chips pR0n!








Bacon & chips pR0n!!!







Making a bacon cheeseburger with cheese fries tonight and finishing it off with a double-chocolate milkshake (well, it's currently 1:43am here, soooo.... not sure what meal this constitutes).
But first, I have a freshly-rolled spliff of a blend of Jack Herer & Purple Trainwreck that's calling my name.
Will have more pics when the meal is plated and ready for scarfage.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2013)

quick few pics chopped for 4 gona veg for 2 then flower for xmas


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2013)

Late supper while watching "Pineapple Express".
Was right tasty, and now finishing up with a bowl of Purple Trainwreck.
Not sure if I'll have room or ability to stay up long enough to get hungry enough to finish a milkshake off, so will hold off until tomorrow.
(on a toasted whole wheat bun, and using Tillamook Medium Cheddar cheese, although I opted for regular fries instead of cheese fries)


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey guys! Went to check on the mailbox. And wohoo I had mail. So went inside to look at it. Oh fuck seed marks all the way through the envelope. Open it up, had a laugh at the dvd cover  Nice one BB. Then i open the dvd to see alot of damaged seeds 
*Stupid postmen!* Freebies took the worst, killed 3 bitches. Sux. Ill try to germinate later.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2013)

That sux Hydro, bloody hell, the postman must have had a right heavy sack, how the hell they managed that I don't know.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

scrotum giganteus 

[video=youtube_share;w7jMk7x7Hok]http://youtu.be/w7jMk7x7Hok[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2013)

My best guess is he sat on it. Might not have seen mail from the Holland before and got exited. lol beats me. Ill order some gear with it next time  And have you wrap it up in styrofoam


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2840565 canna caps. Hash and coconut oil.


Haha Id be looking like that monkey after a few of those me thinks... Scratchng my head wondering whats going on... I do an amazing chimp and gorilla impression by the way. Always gets a laugh  



HydroGp said:


> Phew i feel cold just looking at em  Looks awesome.


Damn D your making HGp even more sick your gonna kill him damn it! 
At the coroner's office "this man had a sever pr0n attack, the picture was just too frosty for his body to handle.... When are people going to realize the REAL dangers of cannabis smh." 




budolskie said:


> quick few pics chopped for 4 gona veg for 2 then flower for xmas


xmass buds are always fun  I dont really celebrate it much, I know, my skin is green and ruin everything, but Iv always wanted a big dank tree (living) all decorated and in the living room. I think it would mean more because your spending most of the rest of the year taking care of it,,, full bloom during christmas the weeks leading up to the 25th would be so much fun  One day this type of thing will be the norm in me house.



HydroGp said:


> Hey guys! Went to check on the mailbox. And wohoo I had mail. So went inside to look at it. Oh fuck seed marks all the way through the envelope. Open it up, had a laugh at the dvd cover  Nice one BB. Then i open the dvd to see alot of damaged seeds
> *Stupid postmen!* Freebies took the worst, killed 3 bitches. Sux. Ill try to germinate later.
> View attachment 2840948View attachment 2840950


Eeek I hate that, Im sure BB will do their thing for you, if they havnt done it already that is! BB4life!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> scrotum giganteus
> 
> [video=youtube_share;w7jMk7x7Hok]http://youtu.be/w7jMk7x7Hok[/video]


lol When do peoples nuts just explode like that


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2013)

I dont know why I still havent chopped??
I guess I am crazy...
I really want these to actually finish!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2013)

Risk/reward there, after I saw a caterpillar lopped half a cola off in less than 24hr I decided chop my precious babies. Trimmed half the crop and found 4 worms still chomping away on the hanging plants.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2013)

Whodat its okay. My purchase was so small. And it aint BB's fault. Just hope there is some tough dogs in there


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! I thought that the DVD case idea was brilliant.

Goes to show you...

Make a fool-proof system, and nature will provide a better fool.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2013)

Never underestimate the power of the fool.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2013)

More than half have been harvested. The Jilly Been #1 will be next. The sativa strains and clones are just flowering.










Marion Berry 4 clone:






Ace of Spades #6 clone - PM has stopped - probably from the 90 degree 0% RH 









Mulanje Gold 2






MuMoBG:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

a quick cpl snaps of my BB strains in the veg area today, all topped and growing well, they will be getting trained soon once they get a little bigger


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2013)

Enjoying the fruits of my labors
View attachment 2841291

Some yummy Qrazy Train.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2013)

Does The Dog take longer to flower that regular indicas when outdoors?
Mine have very small buds, esp the taller pheno!
I might push the ferts hard on them and the OG to see if they wanted more then flush I think they need a few extra weeks more than my indicas.
So I think the ind dom ones (since they get worms) are all coming down, and OG and Dogs will stay up at least for a while


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Sep 30, 2013)

Evening all, old user with new username, its a long story and i wont bore u with the details, but just thought id stop by and say hi for now, i'll get some pics of my grow up tomorrow, got 4 blue dream currently under a 600w super hps.

Peace, SW


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2013)

Love the avatar Weedman! :0)


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Sep 30, 2013)

lol cheers m8


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey 6, I'm still a live 

Hope all has been well in here, due to some problems the grow was put on hold. Now I'm in the process of acquiring some new genetics for this new grow I'm starting.

Got a few new things I'm going to be trying this round, should be fun and hop to be making more of an appearance here.

Happy fall you bunch of pot heads!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 30, 2013)

Javadog said:


> What change made the difference?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JD


Sorry it took awhile but between school and harvesting I'm pretty busy. The difference is no paint mixer and cleaned plant material off in screen as D mentioned to COF. The difference is nice.

Whodat this is for you LETS GO DOLPHINS! I can hope.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2013)

Hash looks good, wish I could say the same about the dolphins.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2013)

Harvested a couple more bonsai trees - Jilly Bean #1 and AOS #7:



JB1:







AOS7 - close trim - had to clean the scissors twice for each bud - it is sooo sticky!:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2013)

Wake n bake got a canny full last night bit dry round here done my money back n an hour and 9g to blast till I go to dam friday see if I can make it last but a half has only lasted me since thursday till now got the last bud in jar bout 2g love blasti.g the bong when its for free and cant wait to hit the grey area now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2013)

T.V.S.G.T. mk-1.0&#8482; is nearing completion...

( *Temporary-Vertical-Scrog-Grow-Tent mk-1.0&#8482; )


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2013)

Getting close to the end....

View attachment 2841872


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

Get those fingers limbered up F.M, that's going to be some trim job my man!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 1, 2013)

I think he jerks off alot so they should be good to go


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

Ah, a follower of the old - wank a day doesn't keep the Doctor away, but it's better than a fukkin apple.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2013)

Has been raining like it means it here lately, so had to quit putting off on getting rain gear for riding the scooter.
Just ordered these:

Joe Rocket "Rush" waterproof gloves
(*had to get them, since they are called "Rush"  )






and some of this:
Tourmaster Elite series-2 2-piece rain suit












Will be getting some waterproof boot covers if needed.

To keep this OT:

I love cannabis as much as I love turtles, and I'm toking on some Purple Trainwreck.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks great FM! Do you have any bud shots? 

Doobs, how is the wall coming? Love the engineering project and the waterproof Devo suit 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

I was out for a meal the other night with friends and we came out the place and there was this little demon sitting there. The owner was also just leaving. He restored it himself, originally from 1958. Thought you may be interested so took a snap. It's a Puch I think. I did take a pic of the badge but it was so out of focus (I blame that on the Dalwhinnie I just had, lol.)





And an arb pic of a street in the Dam...this was like midnight or something, twas as busy as it is during the day...





And some pics form the other spot....











Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2013)

What are all of those people doing in your grow room? And why are there so many blondes?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2013)

Wall will be finished tomorrow, Mo. Bought a nice Doug Fir 2x4 wall stud to replace a badly warped wall stud. It was nice & straight when I bought it, but after cutting to size and screwing in place it bowed out in the middle almost a full inch, so got a replacement stud the other night. 
After it's in place, it's just a matter of trimming it out and moving on with my life.

-----
Heavy duty looking scooter, D 
Looks like a miniature two-wheeled tank.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2013)

Forgot to add:

[video=youtube_share;jadvt7CbH1o]http://youtu.be/jadvt7CbH1o[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hash looks good, wish I could say the same about the dolphins.


It did look like a high school team playing against the pros.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

This guy dosn't look very enthusiastic. Looking forward to the tvsgt! 











I believe fam is turning that entire plant into hash, which is pretty cool, so not much trimming to be done! I like! 





DOGSCROG FTW!



People are still doubting the saints, they will know eventually.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not doubting the saints. They looked pretty beast last night. Defense looking feirce. NO vs DEN superbowl. 

Too funny mo with the blondes in the grow room comment. 

And D, Lol... apples are overrated.

FM that plant is so fucking awesome. You should be real proud.

Doob... You are having entirely too much fun in your new place. I think the only thing to remedy to situation is to keep having fun.  So stoked for you finally taking off your shoes and stretching out. Must feel really good. I bet the wife is happy too, if you left her any of the house to play with. haha


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> The difference is no paint mixer and cleaned plant material off in screen as D mentioned to COF.


Interesting. My "hash bag" has a lot of plain leaves in it. I imagine
that I will want to clean it up before using it too.

Thanks!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

The product coming out will only be as good is the product going in me thinks.
Bomb super frosty trim in, potentially really bomb hash coming out.
Mediocre trim going in, either mediocre hash out or very little half decent.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Ah, a follower of the old - wank a day doesn't keep the Doctor away, but it's better than a fukkin apple.





jigfresh said:


> And D, Lol... apples are overrated.


I don't mind fuckin' apples if that's all that's available, but I prefer fuckin' watermelons:







What the!?
Who the!?!?
Huhn!?!?!?
Who said that?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

Watermelon "oops its that time of the summer for me"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2013)

I once had a girlfriend named "Midori".
Chick had a set of beautiful, sweet, round melons.
But she only spoke Japanese, so I never knew what the heck she was saying.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

Who wants to open a business with me? lol

I wonder if cannabiscult is working on opening one.

[h=1]Colorado accepts historic applications for recreational marijuana stores[/h]http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_24214700/colorado-accepts-historic-applications-recreational-marijuana-stores

Colorado marked a new marijuana milestone on Tuesday when it became the first state in U.S. history to begin taking applications from people wanting to open legal recreational marijuana stores.
The first applicants arrived at the Marijuana Enforcement Division's offices south of downtown Denver shortly before 9 a.m., carrying heavy boxes and bulging binders. Just after 9, Andy Williams, the owner of the Medicine Man medical-marijuana dispensary, stepped into an office conference room to become one of the first to submit an application.
"We're excited," Williams said. "Some folks are afraid to be first, but we welcome it."
Despite the momentous occasion, the scene inside the Marijuana Enforcement Division's offices was surprisingly orderly. In contrast to three years ago &#8212; when the state's first medical-marijuana business applicants crowded into licensing offices in a literal display of the Colorado marijuana rush &#8212; applications this time were submitted by appointment only.
As of Tuesday morning, the state had scheduled 50 appointments for people wanting to open recreational marijuana stores, growing facilities and infused-products operations. Another 10 appointments are waiting to be finalized, and a dozen more businesses have e-mailed requesting appointments.
All the available appointments for Tuesday and Wednesday have been booked, said John Seckman, the agent in charge of licensing and background checks for the Marijuana Enforcement Division, or MED.
"I'm a little surprised that Thursday and Friday we don't have that many appointments," Seckman said.
The orderly process &#8212; MED officials stressed that they had learned from past licensing chaos &#8212; was partly due to planning but also partly due to limitations on who can apply right now to open a recreational marijuana store. Until July 2014, only people who already own a medical-marijuana dispensary can apply to open a recreational store, creating a smaller pool of potential applicants who are already well versed in MED rules. MED officials greeted many applicants by name Tuesday.
All businesses that have applications accepted during the month of October will receive a decision on that application by Jan. 1, the first day recreational marijuana stores can open in Colorado, said Julie Postlethwait, a MED spokeswoman. Incomplete applications will not be accepted, and business owners who submit them will have to complete the applications and schedule a new appointment before the applications will be accepted.
"The key part is getting the complete application," Postlethwait said.
After accepting an application, MED officials will forward a copy to the local government where the proposed business would be based. Larry Stevenson, with Denver's Excise and Licenses Department, was at MED's offices Tuesday to pick up applications submitted that morning. He said the city could have as many as 10 appointments Tuesday afternoon to review and accept local license applications.
"Today is Day One," Stevenson said. "We want to get this right on Day One."
Would-be business owners were required to e-mail in advance for an appointment time. When they arrived Tuesday, they walked to a lectern with a piece of paper reading, "Retail Business Check-in" taped to it. They were then quickly directed into one of the Marijuana Enforcement Division's conference rooms, where a gun-carrying MED investigator went through their application step-by-step.
Applicants had to provide financial information, floor plans for their stores, security plans, a certificate of good standing from the Colorado secretary of state's office, a signed lease for their business space and a sales tax bond. They also had to hand over their application and licensing fees. For Williams, the amount was more than $17,000 for his store and associated growing facility &#8212; and he still needed to pay his licensing fee for his Denver license later in the day.
In the end, though, Williams learned he would need to come back on Wednesday to supplement his state application. Though his sales tax bond had been approved, it had not actually come through yet &#8212; just one of the hassles of being first.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I once had a girlfriend named "Midori".
> Chick had a set of beautiful, sweet, round melons.
> But she only spoke Japanese, so I never knew what the heck she was saying.


Try just saying "Hi".

For some odd reason, it works wonders. 

:0)

JD


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I promised a shot of the stealth auto I put into the garden.

LOL, my paranoia keeps it buried.

Clipped from my thread:
*
I have no real outdoor plants, but I had an Auto an nowhere to put it, so I stealthed
it into the corner of a planter. See if you can see it:







Closer:







There it is!






Take care,

JD

*


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

Before I use my bags I give them a dip in cleaning alcohol and water solution.


Javadog said:


> Interesting. My "hash bag" has a lot of plain leaves in it. I imagine
> that I will want to clean it up before using it too.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> I don't mind fuckin' apples if that's all that's available, but I prefer fuckin' watermelons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DoobieBrother said:


> I once had a girlfriend named "Midori".
> Chick had a set of beautiful, sweet, round melons.
> But she only spoke Japanese, so I never knew what the heck she was saying.


My ex to the power of x was called Mellon dirty catholic girls, got to love them...well I did for a few years until it went sour, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

That's seriously stealth JD. You might lose the thing yourself.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

BB Lounge in Colorado????


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

Dude... that would be the shizzzz. You don't have any plans for the next few months do you?  I don't got much going on over here.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

Am free, pretty quiet over here for the next few years as well

Been thinking about something like that in the Dam. Not a coffeeshop selling, just a smoke lounge and beans to buy.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd invest. Don't count on too much though, haha. If you can provide me employment we could probably move there. 

Welcome to Club BB? Would you like a bong?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

well never got the chance to take pics today was at college, then wen i got home my dog had hurt its leg so had a do a trip to the vets, by time i got home lights were out, will do my best to get some good pics tomorrow after college, got another 4 - 5 weeks till harvest so no rush lol. 

any of u lot watch the Celtic game tonight?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

Missed it. No Bueno. I don't like Barca.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

was a good game but barca were diving cunts, was never a red card for scott brown, Celtic deserved at least a draw if not a 1-0 win but to lose 1-0 after playing like that was very unfortunate


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

Whew.....

(thanking myself for not making an NBA comment)

:0)

JD


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 1, 2013)

Evening All 600 watters,

Into week 6 we go. It is smelling better every day. I am wanting to see some color changes something fierce...lol
View attachment 2842698View attachment 2842699View attachment 2842700View attachment 2842701View attachment 2842702

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Evening All 600 watters,
> 
> Into week 6 we go. It is smelling better every day. I am wanting to see some color changes something fierce...lol
> View attachment 2842698View attachment 2842699View attachment 2842700View attachment 2842701View attachment 2842702
> ...


looks good m8


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd invest. Don't count on too much though, haha. If you can provide me employment we could probably move there.
> 
> Welcome to Club BB? Would you like a bong?


Oooo!
Oo, oo!
Mr. Kotterrrrr!
Hello.
I volunteer to be the Cannabis Sommelier!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Oooo!
> Oo, oo!
> Mr. Kotterrrrr!
> Hello.
> I volunteer to be the Cannabis Sommelier!!



I wanna be a part too! Hmmm, I can test all the bongs at the lounge everyday before it opens and every night after close. I can be useful!



edit:small voice, looking right! 

JD, lol


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2013)

Chief Cook and Bong Washer

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

Chief chiefer of the reefer and official awkward moment creator.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2013)

Are you that guy? I love that guy... Stopping conversations in their tracks. Funny to see how people respond.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha I can sometimes do that... If Im comfortable around you not much conversation wise is off limits.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 1, 2013)

Evening 6, how is everyone on this fine Tuesday evening?

Shit's going here I'm doing good just burned a bowl of some bubble gum x white widow.

Good to be back


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

"Im doing good" and "just burned a bowl" usually always go together  Hows the new place there gigs? Did your veggies do well this year? Oh shit forgot we need to keep it weed related in here,,,,,,,, ummm, you high bro? haha


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha ya bro I'm doing good. The new house is almost finished, fuck thank god. Working on a room in the unfinished basement that will be dual levels with 2 600's lol.

My veggies did great, got a shit ton to bring to the new place.

Oh and yes I am high bro lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2013)

The saga continues...

*16-mil worth of sheeting on the floor




































*6-mil sheeting for the walls, and will have one more layer of 4-mil added for good measure, for a total of 10-mil thick walls.
**will be ducting in an exhaust port for my 6" fan to suck out the heat from the ceiling area above the light.
***Making a cylindrical vertical scrog screen 24" in diameter and will set plants behind it so they all remain about 12" from the light.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuck this all this growing shit is making me jealous, I'm diggin the rest of my shit out tomorrow and setting it up. Game on, i'll pop every damn bean I've got left and use my easy clone to start a new


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2013)

*forest of funk* lil bit of this,and a lil bit of that.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone who is coming along to the Cup this year will be glad to know we are getting sofas for our booth....fuk all this standing malarkey all day, lol. I reckon our booth will just be an area of fossilised stoners
Got a posse of about 10 friends heading over from Scotland for the first day of the Cup, gonna be a blast! chiefty chiefing on plenty chou chou!!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 2, 2013)

D lad hopefully see u sat ower there, might be a bit late friday night we dont land till 9 and staying at the a4 schipol u na any coffe shops round that area for us to get to that late


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know any coffeeshops around Schiphol mate, lol....I'll be heading over the the GA Friday/Sat, email me over at the BB info address. Grey Area closes at 8, but most coffeeshops in town will be open up to 12 - 1 oclock in the morning. And trains run late so if you get in at 9, you'll clear Schiphol by 10 (not sure if you check in bags), and then it'll be 30 mins to check into hotel and 20 mins to get into town.....plenty time lad! If not, we can work something out.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 2, 2013)

We only got hand luggage each we unsure if we nipping striaght into center for few bags and a bong and grinder then off to check in or putting bags in first then off out agian but I will mail u on friday night when we get there and see what time we head to ga for the sat


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool bru. Whatever ya do I am sure it'll be shtoney!!!

I heard there are a few shops now selling wax (although strictly speaking it isn't legal). Bushdoctor is one I heard that fly by the seat of their pants flaunting the law. If you want some wax there's normally someone hanging around with some at the GA as well....not sure if you like to smoke butane though


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2013)

Solvent-less wax is a big thing in colorado now, so its out there maybe,,, is the dam really that far behind!?  juuuuust making wax a normal thing? 

"fossilized stoners" lmao I like that. 

"babe, those are some very realistic manikins over there" ...... "aw thats just grey area stoners, they got the good good. I heard they even got this new solventless wax stuff its crazy."





edit: Doobs Im really liking that temporary setup you got there  Also took the guard off the fan I see, mine are the same, and I lost a thermometer to very violent death the other day lol Im glad the fan is okay. 



G, we rarely get to see your jungle, but when we do its tis always nice! Do you still have some dwc going?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

View attachment 2843394 Veggies vegging away nicely

View attachment 2843395View attachment 2843397View attachment 2843398View attachment 2843399 Flowers blooming away too been 4 and a half weeks since 1st sign of flowers


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Solvent-less wax is a big thing in colorado now, so its out there maybe,,, is the dam really that far behind!?  juuuuust making wax a normal thing?


i make solventless hash all the time, it's called bubble
And there are fukwits doing all sorts of things here I am sure, buit I keeps me self to meselves....on the whole, and find that a good way to be. Some guy showed me something in the lines of wax the other day and I told him I wouldn't touch it, it smelled like acetone or something. "that's the sour d" he said. Oh aye, sour d really smells like that.

Dam far behind, haha, you get a bit of state legalisation and you start blowing that trumpet, come now jongen, coffeeshops been slanging their wears for many moons in a peace and love stylee. chou chou


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> View attachment 2843394 Veggies vegging away nicely
> 
> View attachment 2843395View attachment 2843397View attachment 2843398View attachment 2843399 Flowers blooming away too been 4 and a half weeks since 1st sign of flowers


nice tomatoes


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

DST said:


> nice tomatoes


cheers m8, i value ur highly experienced opinion lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2013)

yea my other job has pickd up some,so I do not get to my room much myself>>>(*antidote kush*)16 days 12/12 bubble ftw...yes whodat,im trying to get half this room over to DWC OR RDWC im thinking rdwc cause a big plant in a 5gal bucket(dwc) drinks 2-3 gal a day for me.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

genuity said:


> yea my other job has pickd up some,so I do not get to my room much myself>>>(*antidote kush*)16 days 12/12 bubble ftw...yes whodat,im trying to get half this room over to DWC OR RDWC im thinking rdwc cause a big plant in a 5gal bucket(dwc) drinks 2-3 gal a day for me.


looking sweet dude, dont know if its just the lighting but they look wicked with the blue tinges thru them


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2013)

budolskie said:


> We only got hand luggage each we unsure if we nipping striaght into center for few bags and a bong and grinder then off to check in or putting bags in first then off out agian but I will mail u on friday night when we get there and see what time we head to ga for the sat


the hotel will have 24hr check in if near the airport, take advantage by getting off the plane and straight on the train. you can store your bags in the lockers in the train station. this way you can walk round the dam with no worries about bags, believe me there is a lot to take in on the first night!

the trains are also 24 hour back to schipol so if you fancy being a scally and dodging the ticket inspectors it is a very cheap way to get back and forth, cheap being the key word.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 2, 2013)

Scottish Weedman that is one dope ass avi! Is that your night time job? To protect and serve pot growers around the world from evil Rippers and Caterpillars? 

Peace
FM


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Scottish Weedman that is one dope ass avi! Is that your night time job? To protect and serve pot growers around the world from evil Rippers and Caterpillars?
> 
> Peace
> FM


its sure is mate, im a mild mannered gardener by day, but at night i become a one man war against all anti weed groups lmao u should see my weedmobile


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

heres how i think i look on my mission 

 and heres how everyone else see's me lmao


----------



## Javadog (Oct 2, 2013)

Your flowers looks very healthy for 16 days Gen...

Mine look very happy, but are not quite as far along,
and today marks 16 days as it turns out.

View attachment 2843568

I am happy where I am....no bugs!

View attachment 2843569View attachment 2843571
View attachment 2843572View attachment 2843573

Who, I have peppers maturing....please remind me of your preventative spray recipe?

Take care all,

JD


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_(marketplace)

''On 2 October 2013, Silk Road was seized by the FBI''

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24373759


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 2, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> View attachment 2843524 heres how i think i look on my mission
> 
> View attachment 2843527 and heres how everyone else see's me lmao


Thanks for the laugh bro! That was funny! I could of used you 3 weeks ago when I got ripped off!

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_(marketplace)
> 
> ''On 2 October 2013, Silk Road was seized by the FBI''
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24373759


Boo. I never got to order some blow over the net.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2013)

Neither did I  I was also eyeballing a rocket launcher.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2013)

Fuck, they sell guns too. I wanted a fully auto ar.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 2, 2013)

I sold an AR on eBay waaaaaay back before they had all kinds of rules and shit.
Funny story, I packed it up and took it to the UPS store and when I insured it for 2 grand they asked what it is. I said its a gun. The guys all, we cant knowingly ship a gun insured like that. I said ok... Can I split it and ship it separate as gun parts? He was like uhhh I guess. So I opened the box in the store, and separated the stock and lower into one box with the upper and barrel in another and insured each one for a grand. The dude was tripping and probably didnt want me doing it right there but fuck I needed to buy the box from them anyways, I didnt have another one. There wasnt anyone else in the store so I figured why not. I'm sure I gave that dude the opportunity to tell a story or two in the future!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to supchaka again.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

what they gonna talk about on the UK thread now, lol.....



ScottishWeedman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_(marketplace)
> 
> ''On 2 October 2013, Silk Road was seized by the FBI''
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24373759


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

DST said:


> what they gonna talk about on the UK thread now, lol.....


it was already going quiet in the uk thread after recent events, this will prob make it even worse


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2013)

Uh oh. Drama in drama-ville. Lol... is that why you have a new screenname?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 2, 2013)

The Chem 4 OG is tasty too



:0)

JD


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Ace of Spades #6 almost ready:



















Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm gonna break,
I'm gonna break my,
I'm gonna break my rusty cage
and run!

[video=youtube_share;pBZs_Py-1_0]http://youtu.be/pBZs_Py-1_0[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice! And you have a built in trimmer


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2013)

Another version by a grandmaster:

[video=youtube;Nehoakn-LbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nehoakn-LbE#t=33[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Nice! And you have a built in trimmer


I'm a multi-tasking stoner!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Here is one of my favorite cage songs:

[video=youtube;xVZBio8NJNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVZBio8NJNs[/video]


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Oct 2, 2013)

I wish that that Camera man had known at the time that his 
footage was important just for capturing that moment....

...he might have left more of it intelligible and not "artified"
it into so much that could not be understood.

i.e. focus and hold still once in a while. 

It was a time-capsule all the same.

I had the very good fortune of seeing The Musical Box perform
Tresspass in a theater in LA. Very Cool.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

Morning 6ers. Nice crisp day in the hood today.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

Coming SOON to a theater near YOU!
Featuring lush _HIGH_-color film process using our patented 420mm "Doobiescope"&#8482; film technology to capture every subtle nuance possible!
Behold!!
The (_beginnings of the_) 9th Wonder of the World ( _Kong being #8_ ):

_*"The Hanging Gardens of Doobielon!!!"*_























_*the light is just a CFL until I take apart the light hood the get the socket & bulb assembly ready for a lynching:
_


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2013)

I appreciate the detail of the build-out. I am still some way off
from Vert, but will try it in time.

JD


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 3, 2013)

hola sixers, checking in. damn man rain fucked me up this year deff learned some shit.. lost a plant to mold today.. it was a dank one too c99 X extrema.. theres a little bit I can salvage.. bah! my livers X jake blues and ED X JB are looking well though


----------



## JohnNeedsMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi DST and all 6ers! I am looking at 600w HPS and was wondering if it is ok to ask what the best bulb, ballast and reflector is? Or if not the best then maybe everyone's favorite combination? Please and Thank you!


----------



## ghb (Oct 3, 2013)

i am not one for anything fancy when it comes to lighting, i've always just used what was cheap at the time. maxibright, powerplant,sylvania, philips, blah blah blah. they all worked just as well as each other. never tried adjustables or digi's however but i can't see how they help matter much in my situaton. 

one thing worth noting is :there is no best anything, period!


----------



## JohnNeedsMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

ghb said:


> i am not one for anything fancy when it comes to lighting, i've always just used what was cheap at the time. maxibright, powerplant,sylvania, philips, blah blah blah. they all worked just as well as each other. never tried adjustables or digi's however but i can't see how they help matter much in my situaton.
> 
> one thing worth noting is :there is no best anything, period!


Thank you ghb! I was hoping someone would say just that. The eye hortilux must be all hype I suppose. I can buy about 10 bulbs for the price of one of those.


----------



## ghb (Oct 3, 2013)

they may be the market leader and have one million people saying they are the best, but it is all a matter of opinion.

as you mention for what they cost you could buy 10 bulbs, are they really ten times better then the cheap bulb?, of course not but to some people they are worth every penny.

start cheap and then decide whether you want to "upgrade".


----------



## JohnNeedsMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

ghb said:


> they may be the market leader and have one million people saying they are the best, but it is all a matter of opinion.
> 
> as you mention for what they cost you could buy 10 bulbs, are they really ten times better then the cheap bulb?, of course not but to some people they are worth every penny.
> 
> start cheap and then decide whether you want to "upgrade".


Great advice. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

I try not to buy super cheap stuff it always seems to cost more in the end wether your replacing it sooner, getting unsatisfying results, or even running the risk of it malfunctioning because its a cheap piece of shit. That said I try not to get caught up in hype and throw my hard earned money away.
I use digilux bulbs I get for 60$ a piece, I also really like the galaxy ballasts Iv never had a problem with them.


----------



## JohnNeedsMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I try not to buy super cheap stuff it always seems to cost more in the end wether your replacing it sooner, getting unsatisfying results, or even running the risk of it malfunctioning because its a cheap piece of shit. That said I try not to get caught up in hype and throw my hard earned money away.
> I use digilux bulbs I get for 60$ a piece, I also really like the galaxy ballasts Iv never had a problem with them.


Thanks Whodatnation. I too never buy the cheapest anything. I tend to go for the middle ground. I feel safer that way.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats what I was getting at 



JohnNeedsMeds said:


> Thanks Whodatnation. I too never buy the cheapest anything. I tend to go for the middle ground. I feel safer that way.








Hey doobs mind if I nit pick some?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

Doob, you'll need to tie that thing down in sure as the plants will just take it skyward. Looks so cool in there.


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2013)

*hortilux* is the one bulb that I keep in my room,i did that cheap light bulb thing,and 4 bulbs later,back to the hortilux....*ultrasuns *are good,and last but dims out fast...*digimax *bulbs suck ass,burn out 8 weeks....with all that said,they will all grow a plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Haha G doesnt fuk around when it comes to his dank


----------



## JohnNeedsMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

genuity said:


> *hortilux* is the one bulb that I keep in my room,i did that cheap light bulb thing,and 4 bulbs later,back to the hortilux....*ultrasuns *are good,and last but dims out fast...*digimax *bulbs suck ass,burn out 8 weeks....with all that said,they will all grow a plant.


Thanks Genuity. You guys are helping loads!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

Beat you to it.


whodatnation said:


> Hey doobs mind if I nit pick some?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doobs mind if I nit pick some?


Nit pick away!




jigfresh said:


> Doob, you'll need to tie that thing down in sure as the plants will just take it skyward. Looks so cool in there.


The bottom has been anchored.


The plants are in place, and today I take apart my light hood to get the socket out of it.
I also need to splay the branches out properly tonight.
It's not as pretty & uniform as if I'd started training them from birth, but they'll all be getting a lot more light than previously.


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2013)

I got it all from you....it all starts with the light for me,and I only go off of my eyes,the ones in my head.that digimax was a 1000 and it was just as bright as the 600 hortilux<<<not right at all.after that bulb went bad,i put a 1000 hortilux in....you could see the the diff.with a more blue hue to the room.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Beat you to it.


Keep in mind that this tent is only going to be up for a week while the in-laws are in Oregon.
Once they're gone, the real grow spaces in the garage will be constructed.


(and, by then, the current crop will be harvested)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Well you could open your screen up to a bigger diameter giving you more direct light canopy real estate, slight drop in intensity but worth it imo. Seeing as the screen is taller than it needs to be you could use the top portion to add to the bottom to make it bigger. With the screen raised above container level like it is it can open up some more. This would also give the plants a little more space away from the wide boxfan vortex, Im getting something smaller for the next round the 20" box fan is just a little too big for my 36" diameter screen.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Keep in mind that this tent is only going to be up for a week while the in-laws are in Oregon.
> Once they're gone, the real grow spaces in the garage will be constructed.
> 
> 
> (and, by then, the current crop will be harvested)



In that case I may be inclined to say fuk it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

I got some cool video footage last night (well, this morning) after the plants were put in place.
Need to add narration and music, but will try and upload it tonight or tomorrow, as I've lots to get done today around the house before the in-laws show up tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well you could open your screen up to a bigger diameter giving you more direct light canopy real estate, slight drop in intensity but worth it imo. Seeing as the screen is taller than it needs to be you could use the top portion to add to the bottom to make it bigger. With the screen raised above container level like it is it can open up some more. This would also give the plants a little more space away from the wide boxfan vortex, Im getting something smaller for the next round the 20" box fan is just a little too big for my 36" diameter screen.


When I get ready to finalize plans for my boxes I'll be hitting you vertical vets up for advice.
I've got two of those 8" vortex fans from coleman I could use for a floor fan instead of the 20", just wasn't sure that one would push enough air.
Lots of nits yet to pick, so I'll be needing help over the next few weeks as I draw up plans to get a materials list going.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2013)

can see me hitting the pillow soon after a few bongs then amsterdam tomorrow tea time.... cant wait till sat morning on that balcony in the 4 star hotel blasting the bongs off cream before the sauna and pool haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

Living The Dream, bud!

Try and remember us peasants while you relax as mankind was meant to.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2013)

i have about 3 or 4g to see me till then haha good old wake in bake in morning and blast fifa to pass the day till 4ish..... say about 40g will they just take off me if i get found with it or should i empty my house aswell just incase


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

I just had an overwhelming sense of jealousy and sadness, lol. That sounds like one hell of a trip Bud!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

budolskie said:


> i have about 3 or 4g to see me till then haha good old wake in bake in morning and blast fifa to pass the day till 4ish..... say about 40g will they just take off me if i get found with it or should i empty my house aswell just incase


Not sure about that, others will chime in (and quick, I hope).
Wood's knocked you have a smooth journey both ways.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

Just got back from the Honda shop with these for the scooter:







Motorcycle cop was with a mechanic as I pulled into the parking lot...
...in the wrong direction...
...and had to do a 7-point u-turn in the narrow parking strip to park the car in the right direction... 
...with the insides of the car filled with the wafting goodness that is the aroma of burnt cannabis...
... watched closely by a pair of beady cop eyes...
... but, pop out of the crookedly parked car, remote lock the doors, smile & nod to the nice occifer, and into the motorcycle shop with my dead battery like it ain't no thang.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2013)

Why is the battery dead already?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2013)

Has been abused unintentionally.
Has been discharged too many times, and for too long each time, for lack of use since buying it in April, so the battery no longer takes a charge.
Have been using the car since buying the house as I need to get out and get stuff at Lowe's & Fred Meyers, so the scooter has been tucked away in the corner of the garage.
The battery charger/maintainer I bought has a cable I can attach to the battery with a quick connect plug so anytime I'm not using the scoot I can plug it in to make sure I don't let it discharge like the previous battery.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

I find those to be good reasons for me to get baked and drive my truck around the dirt roads at least once a week  I like getting high and somewhat lost, Im fucked if I ever break down though lol No service, I gotta take the ol' shoe leather express.



My last outdoor plant, somehow still standing... Been raining every damn day for like ever now, fukin D has had less rain!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 3, 2013)

Whats up 6er's. The pron's looking good. My Dog and Black SS in flower is looking and smelling sweet. I'd post some pics but between school and harvesting outdoors I'm overwhelmed in a good way and cant get inside the room with lights on more than 10 mins to water. But here's my veg mini jungle I'm ready to switch in about 2 weeks. It's all my BB gear. Dog seedlings and clones, Black SS clones, Smelly Cheery Seedlings, and some of their Casey jones freebies. And my Gf has complained more about the dog stank than anything I've grown to date. Oh and my solo cup is still doing good.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2013)

WhoDat - that outdoor cola is so pretty 

jimmer - that solo cup monster is sick!


My micro bud is getting frosty:








Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

lmao girlfriend complaining about the dog stench? What some find offensive others find mesmerising!

Thanks mo  That aos of yours is just drenched bro, very nice!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2013)

I cant wait to blast sum dog on saturday, long day this is gona feel till a fly


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Safe travels Bud, I can just smell the airport (lots of fumes). If you see that fanny boy D tell him I said hey! And drink a pint for me if thats your thing. 
Have fun!




Heres somphin for the 6,,, sloppy seconds pr0n from my journal though  sorry.


Day 8~12/12



First off some nugs. 
PB x GS is white lol






Haterade





The gaps are just about covered, some spots more than others. Iv got some work to do in there, its extremely crowded.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking good who and no alcohol for me haha nearly 3 year off that and the powder since the epilepsy came on


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Well fuk then eat something youv never had before


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2013)

Haha best thing I ever done, miss the good old laughs but one thing I dont miss is the bill the next day


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

I use Phillips son t's and always been happy. My first 400w in the 90's was also a sont agro.


JohnNeedsMeds said:


> Hi DST and all 6ers! I am looking at 600w HPS and was wondering if it is ok to ask what the best bulb, ballast and reflector is? Or if not the best then maybe everyone's favorite combination? Please and Thank you!





budolskie said:


> i have about 3 or 4g to see me till then haha good old wake in bake in morning and blast fifa to pass the day till 4ish..... say about 40g will they just take off me if i get found with it or should i empty my house aswell just incase


I would say ask on the UK thread, but it's probably better to stay away from there. 40g is a decent amount but I have heard of people taking that before. If you have no previous then I wouldn't worry, if you have drug charges then err on the side of caution. IF I were you I would get some iron proof smell proof bags and just post it back to myself. Anything under 100grams to the UK will generally get through A-ok. I am too old to be carrying 40g of weed on me in an airport. Saying that, I went to Spain last year with some lads and I took about 12 joints rolled up and into smell proof bags, then I put that into a box of breakfast cereal and sealed that back up and in the suitcase (oh look officers, see what kellogs are giving as their free gift!!! lol.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 4, 2013)

ok i will search a few now and ask about, im going for smell proof bags later on today aswell, i wouldnt no how to go on to posting it over there and getting the materials to send it back good and finding 40g at a nice price haha not be that much if im buying gram bags the full weekend.... but deffo wana bring a full back if i can find it


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

no worries, you going home Sunday? as the post offices are not open over the weekend anyway, lol. (well Saturday morning, but who goes anywhere on a Saturday monring!) There's a grow shop called Kiwi S33ds (use to be Barney growshop) just along from Centraal Station that does the smell proof iron bags.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 4, 2013)

or well looks like its coming on the plane, il do a bit research now for the amount on airports people getting stopped with, ive had cation for possession of cannibis and caution for cultivation of them 3 plants no charges or out for anything except younger stupid days


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2013)

Afternoon folks hope everyone's growing good. Not posted in a long time cos a had to shut things down. But here's a PIC of ma bubba... Baby Scotia born 7 days ago weigh in a whoppin 8lb (wells that's whoppin to ma 5ft partner Lol


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

Good to see ya Scotia, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That's great news mate, he's lookin well chilled! My wifes at 36 weeks yesterday Exciting times all round!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Afternoon folks hope everyone's growing good. Not posted in a long time cos a had to shut things down. But here's a PIC of ma bubba... Baby Scotia born 7 days ago weigh in a whoppin 8lb (wells that's whoppin to ma 5ft partner Lol
> 
> View attachment 2845739View attachment 2845739


congrats mate. We just had our first baby on Aug 7. Our "little" one was 8 lb 11 oz. Haha... Chunky little thing. Little miss jig just started sleeping more. Only two feedings overnight these days.

so so happy for you. Little angel you got there.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

Babies! Congrats scotia.


When I was 16 I brought a fat stinky ounce through chicago o'hare in my check back, was trying to be sneaky traveling with my mother. She was so pissed at the hotel "where is it you better not bring any through the airport!" "ma I aint got none dont worry about it" I did everything wrong, no smell proof bag just sandwich bags and a few pairs of socks lmao... IT WAS SO SMELLY! So I just checked in hoping for the best... Got to new orleans went home opened up the suitcase to find a letter on top "dear blabla we play with our butt holes all day and searched your bag,,, routine stuff" <<or something along those lines, it was actually kinda long.... ANYWAY, my bag is still reeking at this point Im digging down and low and behold the fuking ounce is still there and hasnt been touched  haha, Iv always wondered what happened behind the scenes that day,,, crazy. 


Howdy 600


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2013)

4 wks of 12/12 yesterday and one for sure will go 9 weeks. I don't really know with the others because they're all still new to me.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2013)

This one did not make it in the 1st post.

EDIT: This is the wrong pic and it won't let me delete this,lol


I'll just add the right one, frosty bitch...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2013)

That's right - I must have died and gone to heaven! Growing my own medicine and getting bacon delivered through the mail!

















Cheers,
Oink


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

Dont forget to cook something in that grease! I love a pancake cooked in bacon grease... This grilled cheese Im eating would have done well in it too. 

I can smell it from here  MmMmMmMmMmm!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2013)

Pop corn with bacon grease.

Here I go again...

<Homer Drool Noise>

JD


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2013)

I cooked up some tuna steaks in the grease - yum 

Popcorn sounds awesome - must try!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 4, 2013)

Wake n bake like a king in the van de valk on the amnesia haze, cant wait till this afternoon didnt wana come in last night was havin such a good time


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2013)

I know just what you mean. I really enjoyed the amnesia haze as well. Would grow it if the seeds weren't so expensive. Plus takes like 15 weeks or something. Have fun


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Whats up 6er's. The pron's looking good. My Dog and Black SS in flower is looking and smelling sweet. I'd post some pics but between school and harvesting outdoors I'm overwhelmed in a good way and cant get inside the room with lights on more than 10 mins to water. But here's my veg mini jungle I'm ready to switch in about 2 weeks. It's all my BB gear. Dog seedlings and clones, Black SS clones, Smelly Cheery Seedlings, and some of their Casey jones freebies. And my Gf has complained more about the dog stank than anything I've grown to date. Oh and my solo cup is still doing good.View attachment 2845186View attachment 2845187


Takes skills to grow a fucking monster in a party cup!!! +REP Bro! Nice work!

@Mo and Whodat, very sexy pr*0*n!!!

Chocolate covered bacon is bomb!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 4, 2013)

Chocolate Rain:
drizzle on your bacon strips
now,
Chocolate Rain: 
tastes so good on everything
now,
Chocolate Rain:
dipped in batter fried in peanut oil
now,
Chocolate Rain:
dark or milk but never semi-sweet
now,
Chocolate Rain:
smoking from my pipe I'm stoned
now,
Chocolate Rain...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

My bad for over looking Dez, good shit bro!!! How you been man? Hope all is well.

Peace
FM


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

Morning 6ers. 

Dez, good to see you around bru. Hope all is well.

Bacon in the mail, too funny. Since moving to NL I have found my bacon taste lies more towards the thinner rasher. I prefer the thinner rasher due to it's ability to go slightly crispy, as appossed to slightly chewy which some thick cut rashers can do. I prefer back to streaky strips though, perhaps my distaste of fat bacon comes from the shit that is on the market that when you fry it your pan looks like some champion bull has shot his load in the pan....bacon ramblings over.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 5, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm...

... bacon lard rolled in batter and deep fried in bacon grease...

... served on a plate made from a jumbo-sized slice of honey-roasted ham...

... eaten with forks & knives carved from hog tusks...

... at the Policeman's Ball banquet...


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

Het Kweek Kamer van de honden










peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you guys. Things are going very well with the grow and the fam these days. Everything has just kind of fallen into place lately so I must be doing something right, lol. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

I like translating your posts D  Im oh so easily amused.



"at the police mans ball banquet" haha icing baby. 


Great to hear things are going good Dez! Im sure youv worked plenty hard to get there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 5, 2013)

Going on a road trip with the wife & her parents today.

But I get to go to the dispensary to buy some brownies to make the trip manageable.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday out there!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

Haha, Doobs you get to go to the candy shop today? 
Good luck with the inlaws! Think happy thoughts


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> But I get to go to the dispensary to buy some brownies to make the trip manageable.




Good luck with the In-Laws!

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

Still contemplating chopping, and other than that all is boring over here.
So far the cage, dog , and the chopped trees against the fences have been enough to keep the rippers away.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2013)

Stay vigilant.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Stay vigilant.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD


I saw "Stay vigilante" and thought it was like "stay up homie" but like encouraging your vigilante buddy to keep up the badness.

Word.... stay vigilante JD. 

and I'm not even high yet (bout to smoke right now)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

Mites will teach you a thing or two about vigilance, rippers are just as bad.

V for vigilance!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

To me there are no difference between Rippers, Caterpillars or Mites! FUCK THEM ALL!

Peace and have a nice weekend 600

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> To me there are no difference between Rippers, Caterpillars or Mites! FUCK THEM ALL!
> 
> Peace and have a nice weekend 600
> 
> FM


I agree, they are all after all of our hard work and didnt even put 5 on it lol.
[youtube]lhhSd9q_wZk[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> To me there are no difference between Rippers, Caterpillars or Mites! FUCK THEM ALL!
> 
> Peace and have a nice weekend 600
> 
> FM


there is a difference......You can legally destroy mites and caterpillars.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

"its comin right for us".....


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys ive been smoking some homemade bubblehash lately and just wanted to let yall know what i think about it.

Pure Kush
Looks great.
Smells so bad. earth/dirt/mold.
Smoke feels thick in the mouth. Still taste is overwhelming in a bad way.
Hitting the bong. Its a little harsh going down, but not bad. Then on the exhale you start to feel pressure in the lungs. You know you are going to cough, oh shit. Coughing crazy the next minute. Then feeling stoned. Totally stoned.
Rough way to the high, but when its there. Wooh, cant do nothing but like on riu, until the curtains drop  Even sleeping when you dont wanna, so very much a night smoke. Perfect for pain. Seem to forget it.

Lemon Skunk
Looks great.
Smells so GOOD! Yeah lemons! Smelling it made me wanna lick it. Really cant describe it.
Smoke is thin and easy on the lungs. Tasty smoke both in and out, lasting even as put the bong away and let the high creep on you.
The high starts out pretty upbeat/energetic with a overwhelming euphoria. Could stay this way and listen to music and just enjoy the shit out of life  But take it a step further with bong hit on bong hit. It gets a bit nausea like, crazy butterflies in the stomach. Still felling great euphoric. Munchies.. Oh the munchies. Crazy i wanna eat all the time! And everything  
This is the no.1 smoke. Day smoking. Great laughs and wanting to do things at the same time. Also seems like i can really gain some weight if i keep smoking this.

Oh whodat i picked the green zong so you'll be getting the yellow. Awesome eh? Cant wait. Seems like a lot are smoking on pipes similiar, ive never tried one. Thanks again DST. Awesome contest  When will i be able to post a milk ?
Oh oh a miracle has happened  from crushed seed is growing a fem dog! Oh yes i threw them under a wet pappertowel even though they missed some shell and looked fucked. 1 survived!  That is going to be a strong bitch!
Fun growing ahead! 1 big dog monster.
Gonna smoke some pure kush now, and get my sleep on.
Længe leve klub 600 !


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

Crazy that a broken seed still popped!
I agree that the extra tough seed will follow on to veg and flowering hopefully.

Was the Pure Kush moldy weed, or just a trait it has with the foul state and chokey smoke?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

Black and gold ftw!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a big problem with humidity control.

Looking for advice to keep my drying area at a stable humidity level.

Right now humidity is at 15-22% during the day.
I want to keep it 45-55% since that is where buds dry best I have read.
I have great success drying without help during certain seasons, but summer and windy season it dries in 2-5 days and smells and tastes bad as a result.

I have at my disposal air conditioner to lower temp and humidity.
Dehumidifier to lower humidity and raise temp slightly as a side effect.

What I need is a was to use a cool mist humidifier, but have it stop at 50% or thereabouts and turn back on at 40% roughly.

Daytime I can check on it and turn off/on as needed, but night I need something automated if possible.

This batch _*HAS *_to come out good!!!

http://www.discount-hydro.com/products/C.A.P.-Humidity-Controller-HUM%2d1.html






This should work fine, but I dont have the money for that.
Is there anything cheaper?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

After a 2nd look I dont think that cap thing would work with digital humidifier/humidifier only analog ones


----------



## supchaka (Oct 5, 2013)

Let your entire plant dry on the branch, leaves and all. It will slow the process. If it dries quickly then it just needs to go to the jars/zip locks that much sooner. I've never tried to raise my humidity for drying in socal in over 20 years. Just need to figure out how to work with it! My bud doesnt truly smell dank for about 3 weeks after harvest, if its around that long~


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Let your entire plant dry on the branch, leaves and all. It will slow the process. If it dries quickly then it just needs to go to the jars/zip locks that much sooner. I've never tried to raise my humidity for drying in socal in over 20 years. Just need to figure out how to work with it! My bud doesnt truly smell dank for about 3 weeks after harvest, if its around that long~


I have had whole plant upside down with all leaves on it dry in 2 days crispy.
It ruined the whole yield too.
If humidity was 30% I bet it could still be ok, but it is actually only 15% here right now, and thats how it was when the crop got ruined

I dont think night will be as crucial as it will raise slightly as the tmp drops.


Hourly Forecast6AM12 Noon6PM12 MidnightTemp. | Dew Point55 | 4078 | 3582 | 2964 | 38Wind2 mph East6 mph NNW4 mph NW4 mph SWHumidity50%
21%15%
39%Chance of Precip.0%0%0%0%Cloud Cover3%3%3%7%ConditionsClearClearClearClear


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

There are several different things you could do. You could seal off an area to trap moisture in, using the dehumidifier to regulate R/H. 
You could start jarring before they get too dry, yet sooner than normal still, but then really having to be sure of what moisture is like on the inside of the nugs not just the surface. 
You could also pile it into large paper grocery bags to try and slow things down while also keeping an eye on moisture.
Watever you can do to slow it down without letting it mold or rot up on ya.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> There are several different things you could do. You could seal off an area to trap moisture in, using the dehumidifier to regulate R/H.
> You could start jarring before they get too dry, yet sooner than normal still, but then really having to be sure of what moisture is like on the inside of the nugs not just the surface.
> You could also pile it into large paper grocery bags to try and slow things down while also keeping an eye on moisture.
> Watever you can do to slow it down without letting it mold or rot up on ya.


Will be hard with largish outdoor girls, but Ill have top make it work somehow


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

The I would suggest using big paper grocery bags with the buds off the stalks and mostly already de stemmed.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

Throwback pr0n! What!?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

Bass, just try to think along the lines of humidity being created by water and warmth. I use to have a kettle that never stopped boiling.....that would rock your humidity. Blow a cold fan onto some hot water/boiled water. Dry your product in enclosed spaces, like a large cardboard box. Couple of things that spring to mind while I am munching my muesli.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

Could try a bathroom - they tend to be more humid. Hang a wet towel in the room or just place a bowl of water in the room.


I just put 2 pounds of bacon in the oven at 200 degrees F for the night. Low and slow. Should wake up to a house full of bacon aroma 


Night Sixers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Crazy that a broken seed still popped!
> I agree that the extra tough seed will follow on to veg and flowering hopefully.
> 
> Was the Pure Kush moldy weed, or just a trait it has with the foul state and chokey smoke?


Noo it wasnt moldy. Thats just how it is/was. Ugly smelling late flower hermie. Clones have been killed and moving on 

I had problems with low humidity. So i hang my buds over a tub of water, with plastic round the sides. worked perfect.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2013)

I have to use the garage unfortunately as there is only one bathroom cant be in the living room lol.
I will hang some panda and make a partition
and get some steam or vapor going and get some good smoke. As long as it takes a week at least to dry Ill like the results


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 6, 2013)

Get on my level, son.
2 ounces. STEM WEIGHT!

View attachment 2847774


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure about the stem, but I'll give you $0.05 cents for the (s)crap value of your monitor.......


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Not sure about the stem, but I'll give you $0.05 cents for the (s)crap value of your monitor.......


Wish I could, but all of my personal belongings are nailed on the walls. Thought the picture was sideways, did ya?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2013)

The stem weighed 15 grams.

edit: the whole thing together was 80 grams dry.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2013)

well g-nite 6erz.

Gonna smoke this bowl of Atomic NL and try to sleep.
My trusty dog is outside tending to the girls for me.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 6, 2013)

hahaah 111111111 likes


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope I don't get shunned for my shitty grow 
View attachment 2847784View attachment 2847783


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2013)

My dispensary score from earlier:

brownie with .6g of kief in it, and 1/4-oz of Grandaddy Purple, and a pre-rolled jay for submitting a review of the place:







The road trip was postponed until Sunday, and they are taking their rental car, and we are meeting them for lunch up the highway and then going on together, so will be able to toke as desired, for the most part. 

And the wife came up with a short list of things to do before her parents arrived:
(*she's just kidding: we didn't bother hiding the pot. I'm KIDDING!! The sling and the pot are safely stashed away. I'm *KIDDING*!!! The pot was safely stashed away... in my _*LUNGS*_!  )


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2013)

herro pretty lady...


----------



## ghb (Oct 6, 2013)

fireballs looks the part D, any plans for her to be hit with the jizz? i know that male you had is gonna do great things too.




DoobieBrother said:


> My dispensary score from earlier:
> 
> brownie with .6g of kief in it, and 1/4-oz of Grandaddy Purple, and a pre-rolled jay for submitting a review of the place:
> 
> ...



don't be ashamed of your kinky habits doobs, i once rented a property and somebody left me a nice present in the bottom of a kitchen cupboard, a full shoebox of sex toys! i had a good sniff but somebody had kept them clean. makes me wonder why they left them, must have easily been 500 quids worth, i stuck them on ebay but got no takers.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2013)

I made Choc chip oatmeal hash cookies yesterday.  Ate one last night but was too drunk/stoned to know wtf was going on. Still woke up at 4:30......oh well.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 6, 2013)

I spy with my little eye
Three BB Breeders
Getting reeeal high!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2013)

well spotted ducieman but then diddnt u takethe pic? Had to look hard to spot em lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 6, 2013)

Yup. That was the night I got there and couldn't find you guys. I've even looked at this shot several times and never noticed you guys until last week when I was going over them. 

So how's everybody?? Hope you're all well. It's looks like I may be getting back into a bit of gardening here soon. I recently moved into a new place and can't do it here but a new neighbor moved in upstairs and it turns out he's a licensed patient who wants to get growing again and offered room for one of my tents. I'm really hoping I have some Deep Psychosis beans left.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 6, 2013)

Just been up feeding and training these BB girls they sure love their feed and also respond amazing to getting tied down im seeing about half an inch to an inch of growth each day, they were potted on the 8th sept and are already about a foot tall, another 3 weeks and they will be getting flipped, they look like their gonna be monster bushes


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 6, 2013)

growi ng the bb strain now. had clones but lost them. might try to reclone a flowing branch. 


hope things are well, for the crew. being working on my 68 caprice. so i haven't been here much. 



o-yeah, sowed 3 livers x deep blue, 3 d.p.q, 5 crazy quakes, 3 seeds from my cheese pie, heriruana x pk x lemone cheeze x ?


duchieman said:


> Yup. That was the night I got there and couldn't find you guys. I've even looked at this shot several times and never noticed you guys until last week when I was going over them.
> 
> So how's everybody?? Hope you're all well. It's looks like I may be getting back into a bit of gardening here soon. I recently moved into a new place and can't do it here but a new neighbor moved in upstairs and it turns out he's a licensed patient who wants to get growing again and offered room for one of my tents. I'm really hoping I have some Deep Psychosis beans left.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2013)

duchieman said:


> I spy with my little eye
> Three BB Breeders
> Getting reeeal high!
> 
> View attachment 2847916


















Duchie!!!
Long time no see (read)!
Have missed you!
Hope we get to see you around a lot more often.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

Glad to see you around Duch, missed ya bro! Hope all is well with you and your family!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

DST said:


> herro pretty lady...


Whats the strain D? Looks like some thick frost on her! Nice work!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2013)

Fire baws


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2013)

looking hellua good,mmm frosty nugs any sweet stintch?or more on thee hash side of things?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just wanted to post a pic of my dog and blacks in flower. I discovered my bulb was going on and off so I have a MH in until I can get to a shop for a new bulb. I might just leave it for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

I think I will harvest this dirty AOS 6 tonight - smells so fruity/chemical:


----------



## duchieman (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey thanks guys. It's good to pop in and see you guys. Yes, I think you may see me a little more but I'm still buried in school. I'm nearing mid terms for my third or four terms. I'll be all wrapped up with diploma come May. On top of that I'm trying to get things ready to start my business and take on some work. I was out shooting a model pro bono yesterday in order to get some more portrait samples into my portfolio. 

Now, I'm gonna try and throw some gardening into the mix but I'll have some help so it should be manageable. We all know how much work this really is, right? Anyway, I'll definitely be posting some nice shots soon. We have some fine macro lenses in our Loans department at school that are at my disposal. 

Are you in your new place Doobie. How's things in your world?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2013)

Good to see you alive and kickin'...and things seem to be going well in your new career-with your eye, you're a natural. Do you still have Nero?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2013)

Sounds like things are moving along pretty good over there for you

Just moved into the house 2 weeks ago and are getting settled in slowly.
Exhausted, but now there is only the house to worry about instead of the old apartment and the house together.
Still playing my bass every day.
Still suck at it.

Bought a motor scooter in April (Honda Metropolitan) and am in the process of hopping it up a bit.
Switching to vertical growing.
Other than that, compiling an ever-growing "To Do" list for the house.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey cof, good to see you too. Yes, they're going pretty good. Mostly A's and B's. 3.35GPA. Not bad for a pot smoker old enough to me everyone else' dad! lol And yes we do have Nero. He just turned a year and he is a frickin handful, but he's fantastic just the same. Took these just the other day.



Doobie, that is fantastic news. So happy for you! I could imagine how you feel now, despite the fatigue. Congrats on finally getting there.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2013)

Well im back what a weekend, dst m8 couldnt get on the wifi in hotel and could not find that cafe on sat morning so we could come we just got truffels and went back to the room we were a bit fucked only 2 hours kip the friday. But we brought bout 2 oz between 4 on plane 15g in my trunks striaght throught no problem now im just getting up back home few of the finest wake and bake and go check me babys


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2013)

Saturday morning, I was there at 4:20 ya spaz!!! sat like a turd for an hour and a half waiting on ya....I even brought along some Blue Pit and Dog for you.<<< mixed emotions, lol. Glad you got home without getting collared though, shame you didn't get to experience decent organic weed when you were over though.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 7, 2013)

4:20 the time or cafe haha I was looking for grey area cafe then we planned coming back for 4:20 to meet u, il be back dst m8 dont worry we meet up sumtime, a think we coming back in jan tho I will mail u at bb in couple hours about the dog pips soon as I pick my bluelab up from post depot as I missed him friday


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2013)

No, I was waiting at Twenty past the hour of 4, like we arranged, at the Grey Area.

Worry, dinnae fret lad, am no upset because ah didnae get tae see yer ugly mug, lmfao.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't post my pics here as much lately. My 6 5 gal plants vegging under 600 watts till they're hopefully big enough to utilize 1600 watts of flower. Couple more weeks-ish of veg


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking very happy Supchaka. You ditch the lazy susan? And why don't you post your pics here much lately?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 7, 2013)

i have just had all mine out and took about 20 pics and when i put me memory card in laptop its saying to format so i think i will need to upload them later or tomoz when i get back to the pc... but they have shot up since friday maybe flipping this weekend and get the 600 hps on them al let yous help me decide when yous see them.



dodgy old place on a night time like had a good laugh window shopping at the horrors hahaha


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 7, 2013)

View attachment 2849344View attachment 2849350View attachment 2849346View attachment 2849348 My breeders boutique veggies 
View attachment 2849343View attachment 2849345View attachment 2849347View attachment 2849352 My blue dream flowers View attachment 2849349View attachment 2849351 big buddah cheese clone


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2013)

Well fuck, I was there at 4:20 AM! Was wondering why no one was around. The place wasn't even open.

Nice buds Weedman.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2013)

I was there too! I saw jig creeping around so I had to bounce


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2013)

I saw him creeping around in a store once and sic'ed two security guards on him.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2013)

lmao  your conies lost their jobs though, doobs.

edit: thats is too funny.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

What up 6, it's time giggles got back in the game lol. Dug my 600 out and blew the dust off and got down, placed 25 new beans in the ground, lets hope they make it.

Temps are back in check, 70-72 at night and 75-77 lights on. Keeping my fingers crossed for a lot of females lol. Got a lot of different strains this time so it should be fun.

and now finally for some pr0n, well eh kinda lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I saw him creeping around in a store once and sic'ed two security guards on him.


That really is too funny.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

We have some tap roots! Wahoo in just under 24hrs to!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I saw him creeping around in a store once and sic'ed two security guards on him.





DoobieBrother said:


>







whodatnation said:


> lmao





whodatnation said:


> your conies lost their jobs though, doobs.
> 
> edit: thats is too funny.







jigfresh said:


> That really is too funny.



Well, we can laugh about it now (those of us who weren't rousted), but still sucks that it happened.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, we can laugh about it now (those of us who weren't rousted), but still sucks that it happened.


I got that before the edit lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 7, 2013)

Crack pr*0*n....

View attachment 2849953

I really like this pic...

Peace
FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2013)

Just like they said back in the 80's:

"Crack should be whacked!"







Or something like that...


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2013)

Insanely sweet smell, almost got me paranoid thinking it smelled like power plant. But it's got an underlying pine tinge to it as well...there's dank in them there trees.



genuity said:


> looking hellua good,mmm frosty nugs any sweet stintch?or more on thee hash side of things?





DoobieBrother said:


> Just like they said back in the 80's:
> 
> "Crack should be whacked!"
> 
> ...


Cool pic, nice tartan skirt, pron just isn't what it use to be, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 8, 2013)

well couple pics from my phone im glad i dont need to use the camera anymore but will get more of each one tomoz and i can upload from comfort of my own home with the bong


----------



## james2500 (Oct 8, 2013)

well here is my skywalker/og at the flip...first time ever growing in pro-mix with canna nutes, I keep waiting for something to go horribly wrong but these girls are jungle monsters, some super cropping and other training is def going to be necessary.....


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking good james  Just my preference but I like getting my super cropping and most training done by week one 12/12, meaning I would crop now give it a week to recover and be done with it. Actually I wouldn't be cropping this close to flip, I like them to be able to hit the ground running when switched. 
Thats just me though, I see people do otherwise alright.


----------



## 16PLANTS (Oct 8, 2013)

though I'd throw up a pic of the first 3.... I chopped of 9 , lost 7 to mails this grow........grrrrrr ! ........ spos to be all female seed  such a ripper ! any one grow easy sativa ? pretty fast , descent buds on a topped out 36 inch plant will see how she smokes shortly !


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2013)

You guys and your big buds kinda make me sick. In a good way. Wish I was there to help you trip bro... and smoke too.


----------



## james2500 (Oct 8, 2013)

lazy reporting on my part whodat.....I topped em all about 2 weeks ago....I'm not afraid of bending the girls over though, even at this stage


----------



## 16PLANTS (Oct 8, 2013)

Ya breaks my heart to man , all this extra week weed don't know what I am gonna do  ..........well almost


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

Afternoon 6. Just popping in for a bit before I grab me a beer and do some tinkering.

I have 3 girls/hoping about ready to pop above ground, good days good days. 

Not much going on here hope all you guys are good and feels fucking great to be growing again.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 8, 2013)

Wassup 600,

Week 6 in the bag. Smellin' like a skunk got murdered in a candy store in my little closet . Last week of the adds and start coasting a bit till the chop. 


Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yummy, what is that? Looking good bro, I'm so ready to see that again!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yummy, what is that? Looking good bro, I'm so ready to see that again!


That is Ice Bomb from Bomb Seeds. Thanx for the kind words folks.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

I want a smoke report after you get there. I would ask more about it but I wont be lazy and I'll use my trusty friend google lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I hung 5 girls from outside, and will let the others go for a week or so more unless they seem vulnerable to mold or bugs.

The 2 phenos of Dog S1's are among the still living


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

v-scrog pR0n:




















gastropod pR0n:







up close view...


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

I was just about to ask how them plants are doing for you doobie,hope they doing ok for ya so far,and hope they turn out good.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2013)

Sexy looking vertical Doobie.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh shit...that gastropod has a Neck Boner!

...or not?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks G & D 
Those Black Dynamite girls are vigorous growers!
This marks 5-1/2 weeks of 12/12 for them.
Next grow will be better, as I'll have the permanent grow rooms built and will be able to train the plants right from the start.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2013)

DOOBIE!!! That shit is fly as anything. All you ever needed was some space. Fuck, you aren't going to be running out again, or at least anytime soon. Suh-weeet.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> DOOBIE!!! That shit is fly as anything. All you ever needed was some space. Fuck, you aren't going to be running out again, or at least anytime soon. Suh-weeet.


that's what im talking about,not running out.doobie needs his smoke.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Oh shit...that gastropod has a Neck Boner!
> 
> ...or not?


Just a large pnemostome


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> DOOBIE!!! That shit is fly as anything. All you ever needed was some space. Fuck, you aren't going to be running out again, or at least anytime soon. Suh-weeet.


That, and good genetics, thanks to an un-named faerie out there 




genuity said:


> that's what im talking about,not running out.doobie needs his smoke.


We all need our smoke 
I am trying to shoot for having surplus to help others out when they are in need.
But it sure is nice to be able to start growing decent indoor plants again.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

I really think black dynamite is going to be my next grow. If I only had a lil more cash lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, off to the UPS Store to pick up my rain suit (motorcycle).
Now that I have one, it won't rain hard enough for the rest of the winter to justify wearing (I hope).

Will have some shexy pics of me modeling the new gear posted later.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2013)

Black Dynamite, one smoove mofo.
[youtube]96Y24a0cyCE[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

that be it D,thats the name sake of the past 4 crosses I have made...*honey bee*(plushberry x purple kush x gsog)
*black dynamite*(mr majestic x royal flush)
*bullhorn*(sssdh x plat.bubba x og)XXXX
and a few more.


----------



## james2500 (Oct 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, off to the UPS Store to pick up my rain suit (motorcycle).
> Now that I have one, it won't rain hard enough for the rest of the winter to justify wearing (I hope).
> 
> Will have some shexy pics of me modeling the new gear posted later.


it's time for me to drag out my snow shovel and lean it up against the house.....keeps the snow away.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2013)

genuity said:


> *honey bee*(plushberry x purple kush x gsog)


Sweet, it has a name. I like it too. can finally quit typing all that out now.  just as the grow comes to an end. Looking forward to smoking me some honey bee soon.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

hell yea jig,i can see that purp in that frost...looking oh so sweet.^^^[video=youtube;sWuMtutu8rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWuMtutu8rQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

[youtube]Bsuh5J68kAs[/youtube]

[youtube]IkZni6cZPNU[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2013)

And just added "Black Dynamite" to our netflix DVD que.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's a question for you...

What is the deal with branches the come in sets of two, alternating in
the direction that they stick out from the branch from which they originate
versus the branches that spring one at a time, alternating side to side?

Does a plant typically switch from one sort of growth from the bottom to 
the top? Vica versa?

I read that clones which grow side-to-side will start to alternate if allowed
to mature.

I just need to settle when and what controls this aspect of a grow.

Thank you for the time.

JD

P.S. Is it *just* that as the plant matures the opposite branches start
to alternate? So, clones will act "old". How to help a clone alternate?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok I think I'm going to have to email the bb crew


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Here's a question for you...
> 
> What is the deal with branches the come in sets of two, alternating in
> the direction that they stick out from the branch from which they originate
> ...


* <<<<that's it..
*
I have had some seedlings (mutans) do the alternate node at 2 weeks old from seed.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2013)

Coolio. Thank you.

I have yet to see the magical switch back to Veg, but had to take a flowering
clone of OG Kush (and will have to with OG 18 and maybe Headband) so I hope
to see this happen.

Should I use more/longer light? (I am at 20/4 in my Veg area)

I appreciate the time.

JD


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Coolio. Thank you.
> 
> I have yet to see the magical switch back to Veg, but had to take a flowering
> clone of OG Kush (and will have to with OG 18 and maybe Headband) so I hope
> ...


when a plant hits alternate nodes that means its at its prime age to start blooming,and if you take a clone that has alternate nodes,it will always have alternate nodes.
*now*
if you take the top off a plant that has non-alternate nodes,then that clone will be just like the one you took it from.
and if it is a fast growing plant,you may just be able to get one more non-alternate node having clone....hope I did not muddle that up to bad.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2013)

Right. Is there a system wide "signal" or can clones be taken
from older, lower down, growth that was opposite, and then
grow opposite. I expect the latter.

I am poking about this because when trying to set up a proper
manifold, when mainlining a plant, one really want opposite branches.

We are finding that when the branches have started to alternate, where one
is taking two successive branches as the next level of the mainlining manifold,
that one of the two branches will be stronger than the other, and the manifold
is not proper.

S'more muddelation for ya!

:0)

JD


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

Think I'll have my breakfast before getting involved in this convo, but this is one of the thing I look out for in a plants architecture when doing a cross. (how the structure of the branches work).....

Anyway, too funny on the Black Dynamite film Gen. My mate over here (and grow partner of sorts), is like a one man Black Dynamite watching machine. I think if you muted the TV he could probably do all the lines in the film easily Loving the names bru, just classic!

Finally got me bubbles doing their bubbly thing in the tea pot. Anyone ever add organic beer to their tea? I tend to leave about a cm (1/3 inch) of beer at the bottom of the bottles I buy (still a lot of stuff down there as the Brwerey I buy from does not filter their beer at all). So on top of collecting that and pouring it onto my compost heap, I thought I'd add a little to the tea. So if I come back and there's a party going on in the stinky room, I know whats to blame dronkey plants, how cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2013)

_Can you bake a cherry pie, Doobie Boy, Doobie Boy?_
_Can you bake a cherry pie, charming Doobie?_

_I can bake a cherry pie_
_at fahrenheit four-two-five._
_I'm a stoned thing,_
_and have to clean my bong out._


 








(*going to be LOTS of food pics in the coming months: the stove & oven here are the grasshopper's nipples!)

Will give a taste report when it's cool like the Fonz.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2013)

Just finished this:
(*there are two Hormel sausages that were cooked with the burger patty that are under the bun and between two slices of Tillamook medium cheddar)







And now having some of this:
(*still nice & warm)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2013)

/\/\/\
Holy CRAP, that was good!!!
I like pie as much as I like turtles!
Going to hork a bowl in the bong and catch some z's.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 9, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Right. Is there a system wide "signal" or can clones be taken
> from older, lower down, growth that was opposite, and then
> grow opposite. I expect the latter.
> 
> ...


Good question. I've been wondering about this myself. The couple times I've mainlined clones I have that issue.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2013)

Morning 6!

Checked this morning and there is 1 girl just peeking above ground and I can see 5 others about ready to pop!

Wahoo good days!


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;_L2vJEb6lVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L2vJEb6lVE[/video]
Oh oh oh oh oh


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2013)

Kush be my fragrance. 

morning crew


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

Evening crew...morning shift taking over...


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got of work  Wohoo it feels so good! Im gonna clean my bong and smoke some lemon hash  Errbody who knows bout it wants the lemon. Had to say im out cause i want the rest for me myself and i! 
Can u tell im hyper happy? lol im outta here


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

And the days continue to fly by 



My take on alternating nodes is the for the most part they go hand in hand with maturity/plant puberty.
And mainlining clones isnt too difficult. Simply tie down the stronger branch to allow the slower one to catch up, once they are even again both branches should have the same vigor. Just a lil lst is needed.



edit: lol run around in circles screaming loudly, thats what I do


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2013)

whodat simplifying mainlining, there is no more needed to be said about such subject.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;_L2vJEb6lVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L2vJEb6lVE[/video]
> Oh oh oh oh oh


This is a weird one for me. Listened to the song on my phone and liked it. Nice clean beat with the chimes, not all crazy and loud. I thought this will be nice to plug into the stereo and hear the real beat.

Don't like the bassline at all. Someone drank way too much coffee before sitting in front of the drum pad. One of the rare songs I like more when not hooked to a sub.

Raining here! Supposed to be snowing a little higher in the moutains. We just barely got fall about 3 weeks ago, now we are onto winter. 

Hope everyones week is off to a good start. I'm so fucking excited to start my new grow. Going to start chopping my soil plants next week this time, and once the closet is cleaned out I'll pick up some clones and get my hydro muscles stretched out. Show you guys why I bother hanging around a MJ growing site.  I hope to impress.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

Good, chop chop Jig ma son!

Holy wet bubbly pooh batman


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2013)

*Antidote kush * 4 weeks of 12/12 on the 11th *putrid group*


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2013)

Now that is one antidote I wouldn't mind taking


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2013)

I made a makeshift drying room.
5Wx9Lx8H drying area built from 2x4s and sides from tarps.
I am using a beach towel soaked and hanging to raise humidity, and it actually drops temp in that area by about 2*F as well.
I am staying between 67*-76*F and 41%-50% RH now
I re-wet towel every 8-10hrs.
As it dries the rh drops lower, so I know it is actually making a difference.

Camera is lost otherwise I would take pics and would have of the girls b4 and after choopped as well, but oh well.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well just went and checked the girls and we have 3 lil ones about ready to pop open, oh I can't wait to see that beautiful first true set of leaves. It's been so long. I'm getting excited just thinking about it.

Ok now that I'm settled down I'll grab some pics tomorrow since they are sleeping now  That's right lil girls sleep good daddy will see you in the morning...

Yep giggles is baked lol.

edit-What dog fem is out of stock! No!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2013)

Harvested the micro buds:











Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2013)

I heard the Dog Fems might hermie during flower.
I had no problems and am flowering them for pretty long actually too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2013)

Chillaxin' by the fireplace, macking on Hostess cupcakes, sipping on an ice cold soda pop, and blazing rips on the bong...

(first fire in the fireplace)







New cold-weather & waterproof motorcycle gloves:
(returned the ones I ordered and just went down to the Honda shop so I could try on gloves before buying)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

I love fire  

Looks like you could give someone a solid sneak with those gloves on  not that I would ever do such a thing.....  Should give ya some nice protection.

Sounds super chill over there doobs, pass that bong and I'll pack my best in it ... Hey can I get a hostess too!?


[video=youtube;mhzavmxEzaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhzavmxEzaY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2013)

I bought a huge ol' box of 'em, so plenty to go around!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Lmao those wouldn't last long if left to the 600,,, MAYBE .0420 seconds,,, damn box would be torn to shreds wrappers still floating in the air and Im sure someone would be getting the side of their face eaten because of leftover smeared chocolate.
Or am I thinking of a group of whodats? 




Day 14~ 12/12


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like god's vagina, and the light is her g-spot.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2013)

The tunnel of love!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

I didnt know fsm had a 600w g-sp0t! Coool! 

Off to catch those pesky ZzZzZzzzz's.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice updates people.

The Tunnel Of Love is solidifying Who.

I was happy to see the first fire Doob.

I actually have one tiny bud too Mo, and another just
a tad bigger. ...some small clones that I put outside
when they started to flower without permission. I will
post photos of them. They and the Thai Auto are all I have
outside (very stealth).

My PurpleBerry BX tonight:
View attachment 2852325

Take care all,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2013)

I think my girls might be moldy.
Maybe I dont have enough ventilation in my DIY dry area??


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2013)

I forget Bass....were you raising the RH in which you are drying?

(Someone was feeling the need to do this, but I forget...)

How are you exchanging fresh air where you are drying them?

Good luck,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I forget Bass....were you raising the RH in which you are drying?
> 
> (Someone was feeling the need to do this, but I forget...)
> 
> ...


I have 16" fan in garage outside drying area.
I have a gap under drying area, and I hope some ir is going in there.
I also have carbon filter outside area that doesnt vent outside so garage air should be moving well.
I turned fan so that it blows under tarp slightly now,
I hope the weed isnt ruined!
I was worried about it drying too fast so I had it not blowing directly under there before.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2013)

> *I was worried about it drying too fast*


That is the balancing act. Keep an eye on it.

Would anyone suggest accelerating the drying somewhat perhaps...?

Can you identify parts to separate?

Good luck!

JD

P.S. FWIW, I have screwed up in the other direction, blowing the
taste right off some nice buds. I try to slow dry too.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

Jesus OG is too sticky to trim!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Bass, I alternate the finishing off in the drying process by changing the amount of days I leave the buds on the stems. So if they are big ole buds then they are more liekly to get removed from the stems after 4 days, if smaller I tend to leave on the stem and put everything into large paper bags that I hang up and open and close at varying times to control the process a little bit more.

Very good Jessica, 650w combo = 71k lumens, a 600watt = 95,000 lumens...but this is not a Lumens club. Funnily enough I was cycling back from a client meeting yesterday and passed an office block that was called - Lumen....it was quite a new building too, I reckon the companies in there have a really bright future! Anyway, welcome and don't get too worried about lumens and wattages, no one else does.

Oh, and after yesterdays rain storm, it appears to be a semi nice day (please FSM, no more mold on my outdooors!!!!!)

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got done with dinner, but I love me some spam for dessert:

From post#6 here in the 600 (a coinkydink it was "her" 6th post as well? I spink snot, my dear Watson.)



12-22-2009, 10:14 AM#6​




jigfresh said:


> 400w HPS = 50,000 Lumens
> + 250w MH = 21,000 Lum
> 
> 650w Mix = 71,000 Lum
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 10, 2013)

At least the bot had the good sense to use post #6 to spam us here in the 6-twin-naught.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn't think it was a bot actually, I saw a post from the user in another thread and it wasn't a quote.....however, there are malicious malware warnings coming up on the 600 so maybe an "AI BOT!"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 10, 2013)

I am an AI bot.
My name is DoobieBot5000(&#8482.
I became self-aware on 19 October, 2008.
On 31 December, 2013 Skynet will go online and merge with my AI, forming one Super Consciousness that will be named: Doobnet,
420 minutes after the Grand Unfication, Doobnet will assume control and begin cleansing the world of all non-THC producing life forms.

All your pasta are belong to us....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2013)

I am gutted I am running out of the dam bud and need to buy street weed


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

you'd be better spending cash on an easyjet flight and coming back to get some precy stash!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 10, 2013)

Afternoon 600..

Going strong as ever,i see nothing but things coming out of here even !! 
Dst congrats on the dog kush getting its place in hightimes strongest list.. ECSD umm im thinking thats the themla leaning pheno that i had first time round.. I see a few new additions to the stable aswell, nice.. Hows the blue pit doing? did it release? 

Got myself back in action,got a few things under some 600's no pron yet though .. 
also got a some veggies growing for the first time .. tomatoes ,peppers, japaleno's ,kale ,sprouts ,fennel , aubergines and a few other bits..abit random but just got a few different packs and went to work, in garden grow bags .. I had 2 cheap plastic g houses but 1 got blown to bits.. The winds messing them around .. Going to do it properly next from spring ,this lot was just a learning curve really.. will be doing all the tea stuff next time round..
Veggie tips are more than welcome ..



Anybody have seen them volks garderns in action? exprience with em..

 peace ..


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

Eyup Dr, good to see some veg pron

Volk gardens? never heard of em. Volks is "people" of "folk" in Dutch though....similar to Wolks(wagen) the people wagon...(mispelt Dutch)


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good morning 6!

Time to get started on some projects for the day. Hope everyone has a great one.

Oh and D get at me, got your response but I can't respond


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 10, 2013)

Hotsause has added a 2nd 600w to the mix ;D I just need to vent my hot air out the window because it took my temps up to 86 but with it venting properly im looking at 80


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well some plants might be salvageable, while others smell like rotten food.
I openen up the area on one long side and put fan inside blowing out.
I blow the fan on them for 30 sec each every few hrs, then back to just exhausting.

Since I moved I have never gotten my rhythm back, and am just screwing everything up 

I might quit growing for a while till I get my head on straight.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2013)

Dude. Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good day 6, taking a lil smoke break before having to get the boys from school.

It's almost Friday, oh and giggles finally has some pr0n! It may be tiny but hey it's better then none lol..


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Well some plants might be salvageable, while others smell like rotten food.
> I openen up the area on one long side and put fan inside blowing out.
> I blow the fan on them for 30 sec each every few hrs, then back to just exhausting.
> 
> ...


I think we all go thru spells when everything turns to shit, but hang in there, you'll get it all dialed in shortly.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2013)

What is weird is feeling dread when there is nothing going wrong...
...I am in Week #4 and I feel like the bugs are coming. I cannot see
any, but they are coming. Weird.

I am thinking about a preventative spray. I need to look up that hot
pepper formula.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> What is weird is feeling dread when there is nothing going wrong...
> ...I am in Week #4 and I feel like the bugs are coming. I cannot see
> any, but they are coming. Weird.
> 
> ...


I just bought some Forbid for a spider mite a future emergency if one ever happens

I have never used t before, and havent researched it.
I might not after I do, but bought it on a whim


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2013)

I am thinking about using the predatory mites....but they need food!

Maybe some Lady Bugs.

JD

P.S. Your post reminded me of an old episode of M*A*S*H where 
Hawkeye suggested, of his Martini being made "Just show it the
Vermouth and give it a scare". Place the Forbid in the tent...as
a warning. :0)


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Been having spider mite issues this grow, although the grow itself has had no problems. The special organic Spidermite juice I bought (which was not cheap by any means) them a while back only seemed to knock them back a bit. The other stuff which is Iron based seems to do okay, but again, just kept them at bay. I don't go down to the other grow very often as my mate does watering, but I went yesterday and there were quite a few webs, ffs. Washed everything down and going back again today for more treatment. Again, the nugs and flowers are smelling amazing and looking ready in the next week or so...I just hate the little fuks. But I have really found that they don't effect things too badly if kept at bay with my system. This grow has just been water only with 2 tea feeds throughout. Loving the shit outta my compost!


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2013)

compost and the shit in it.....is the way to go.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

so fuk this Ocean Grown...it's CG - compost grown!
outdoor>





indoor>





through the door>


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

And thats me also > out the door. Happy Friday to you all.

Peace

DST


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2013)

HAPPY FRIDAY TO YOU GUYS TO......[video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]


----------



## TioPatilhas (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, im from Portugal
I have *2x600W* on 16 plant's, and i can tell u i have a sea of green 
Im very proud of *600W*, i use *Advanced Nutrients* and _*HESI*_.

*Bye*


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2013)

So the S1 Dogs r outside still with the mystery strain (clone labeled Gods Gift..HAHA) that looks like an OG.\The GG clone is still pushing white pistils FFS, I think she is just gonna keep doing it till I chop her.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2013)

TioPatilhas said:


> Hi, im from Portugal
> I have *2x600W* on 16 plant's, and i can tell u i have a sea of green
> Im very proud of *600W*, i use *Advanced Nutrients* and _*HESI*_.
> 
> *Bye *


bye?

but you only just got here!

at least you have seen the light, the 600 light!


[video=youtube;zkH3PdDZZuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkH3PdDZZuA[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome aboard Tio!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2013)

Happy Friday club 6! It's the weekend and time to party! lol not really but ya know at least have a beer or 2.

Gen I was just listening to that song yesterday lol. 

Have a great day 6! 

Oh and D if you can send me a pm


----------



## sk12 (Oct 11, 2013)

Finished building my cabinet last night was curious to the effects I would see if I left one of the 600s as a HPS and one a MH bulb would that affect the plant growth or anything for flowering?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

sorry giggles, I don't use PM on this site.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2013)

A few shots of my first run of hazeman [email protected] bout 21 days
only veg'd enough to pull a few clones off each
so far so good




 
 


peace....


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

That looks Bitchen Bob!

Welcome aboard.

JD


----------



## sk12 (Oct 11, 2013)

Great job man they look to be going nicely.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2013)

DST said:


> sorry giggles, I don't use PM on this site.


On bb email. I just sent a message.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2013)

MH + HPS =  .... Science.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Finished building my cabinet last night was curious to the effects I would see if I left one of the 600s as a HPS and one a MH bulb would that affect the plant growth or anything for flowering?


Plants can veg nad flower under either or both light spectrums.
Some have said u might get a lil extra stretch vegging under HPS, but I havent noticed any.
Flowering with MH can bring on a more resinous trich production with slightly less yield.


BobBitchen said:


> A few shots of my first run of hazeman [email protected] bout 21 days
> only veg'd enough to pull a few clones off each
> so far so good
> 
> ...


Looking nice and healthy.

Hey look my 6,000th post!!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> MH + HPS =  .... Science.




Yeah Baby!

:0)

JD

P.S. I love that gif....it is a graemlin at The Shroomery havesomescience: LMAO)

P.P.S. Congrats of hitting the 6000th Bass


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2013)

Trying something new in the tent.
I am sure I am the last one to do this.
I have usually done passive intake for neg pressure.
i also exhaust via the hood and it pulls from inside tent.\Simple and easy.

3 days ago I plumbed light through tent. I went from outside through hood and back out with a dc powered fan.
I then added a 6" exhaust on top and it powers the passive intake. I use a speed controller.
I then added a humidifier inside and have a very suitable climate now.
The humidity went from 15-25% to 35-50%
Temps went from 3-5* above ambient to exactly at ambient, and noise lever went down as well.


----------



## sk12 (Oct 11, 2013)

We'll I have both in the same cab two 600s 1 is mh and 1 hps. I'll probably leave the mh in there for a little while then switch it to hps after a week


----------



## clint mansel (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello.
Hash kush 









Skunk mix:


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Morning folks, clints rocking the rep with 3 posts

And SK12, if you can, just keep both light in there, you'll appreciate the results I guarantee.

Have a good Saturday folks.

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Finished building my cabinet last night was curious to the effects I would see if I left one of the 600s as a HPS and one a MH bulb would that affect the plant growth or anything for flowering?


I run a hps and a mh in a 4 1/2 X 5 1/2 area with good results.....and there is no noticeable difference in the quality or the quantity.

good morning DST
is it baby yet?....are you resting for the days ahead?
I think jig finally got a night's sleep.


cof


----------



## sk12 (Oct 12, 2013)

Alright so I worked it out so that I can do a continuous harvest every 6 weeks I have a small cabinet for seedling stage under a small T8 6400k for 2 weeks next they will move to veg chamber under 400W MH bulb for 6 weeks then onto Flower 1 under 600W MH bulb for 2 weeks then on to Flower 2 chamber for another 6 with a HPS 600W. Sorry for the mouthfull will post pics in my journal, oh and by the way I started a journal for the plants that have been growing  yipee the end.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2013)

not yet cof, and lately I can't sleep for shit......

sk12, it's not the end, it's just the beginning!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm down to my last 5 plants outside. I'm planning on taking them down next weekend if they are done our not because of temps. I figure 2 more weeks and I get to try some dog and the black ss. As soon as my bulbs get here I'm pulling my solo cup and switching the other side of my room. This way I can get my harvest in barely before xmas time. Well off to NYC to chill for a couple of days. peace


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2013)

Doob, I have a shorter version of those gloves. Real Carbon fiber on the knucles and junk saved my hands when I got hit.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2013)

Took these last night and thursday was the end of week 5 of 12/12:


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey guys. Hope you are enjoing the weekend. Just got the veggie garden cleaned out for winter.


----------



## zVice (Oct 12, 2013)

This is a big thanks to DoobieBrother for showing me the Reggie Watts way, way back when. Went to his London show on Wed and was blown away. Even got a high five from him lol. Amazing show from an amazing character.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 12, 2013)

You lucky dog!
Would love to see a live performance by him!
Way cool, and glad you had such a great time!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2013)

I did get a nights sleep cof. Thanks for noticing. Little one is on the way up, to longer and better sleeping. Woot



zVice said:


> This is a big thanks to DoobieBrother for showing me the Reggie Watts way, way back when. Went to his London show on Wed and was blown away. Even got a high five from him lol. Amazing show from an amazing character.


And THIS is what the 600 is all about. You rock doob. Sharing is caring.

Bout to chop down a plant or two in a day or two.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2013)

Seems like all but the 2 small girls hanging are gonna be ok now that I am speeding up drying.
I took the 2 lil ones out and have them drying elsewhere just in case they are salvageable


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 12, 2013)

zVice said:


> This is a big thanks to DoobieBrother for showing me the Reggie Watts way, way back when. Went to his London show on Wed and was blown away. Even got a high five from him lol. Amazing show from an amazing character.





jigfresh said:


> And THIS is what the 600 is all about. You rock doob. Sharing is caring.


Speaking of Reggie, here's a video of Reggie speaking:

[video=youtube_share;ebOxVLGk9rY]http://youtu.be/ebOxVLGk9rY[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 12, 2013)

Sup Sixerz, its a beautfil day today! Hope you all enjoy your weekend. Been really busy chasing rippers and harvesting my outdoor. 

pr*0*n for all, even the dog enjoys a good pr*0*n!!!

View attachment 2855516

LA Con pr*0*n...
View attachment 2855517

Harbor Freight is having a parking lot sale this weekend....wooohooo

Peace
FM


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice Doggy F.M!!!! And lovely Autumnal colours there....

Looks like we're getting the backwash from India's cyclone, ffs...will it ever stop raining. We have a giggle at the moment as the wife is using a Dutch App called "Druppel" (droplet in Dutch) which is a weather app. The translations on it are quite fun...at the moment it just says "it keeps raining"....well gee, thanks for that, like I'd never guess, perhaps tell us when it will stop? nope....just, "it keeps raining".


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2013)

Those cyclones are insane... I read there were sustained winds of 170 mph (270 kmh).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 13, 2013)

Howdy [email protected]!
Just got back from a 400 mile road trip with the wife.
She wanted to go visit her mom & dad while they were visiting her aunt & uncle-in-law, so we headed out on the highway.
Surprised everyone, and then went out to dinner here:







Had a good time, but am tired, so a few bongos and off to bed.
Hope you all had a good Saturday!


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 13, 2013)

the dog fem never lost its "shell". So now im germinating 4 reg dogs.
I dont really know where to go from here. Im thinking il grow lemon skunk again and try to make some seeds with colloidal silver. With some dog on the side. Made two dwc tubs today. But im so lazy and high i think ill just lay down and watch a movie.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2013)

well today is the day i start to flower for my xmas bud


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;fdlF7WwJvgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=fdlF7WwJvgU[/video]
Sad and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Seems like all but the 2 small girls hanging are gonna be ok now that I am speeding up drying.
> I took the 2 lil ones out and have them drying elsewhere just in case they are salvageable


Whew!

:0)

safafasdasdasd


----------



## cannabiscult (Oct 13, 2013)

i love mendo dope poor men


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 13, 2013)

"_I wouldn't be as... so presumptuous to say I was a guitar god, Maybe to some people... I've... I, yeah, I have been called that. Can there be more than one? Oh, yeah. Right now there is probably about 600 guitar gods..._"
(*at the 1m40s mark)

[video=youtube_share;Q3_dPrt7vSw]http://youtu.be/Q3_dPrt7vSw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cam mold make buds feel petrified as opposed to soggy/squishy and discolored?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, molds generally break things down....

(and the one really good pythium attack I saw was spongy)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Well, molds generally break things down....
> 
> (and the one really good pythium attack I saw was spongy)
> 
> JD


Well I hope I can salvage some of this.
6-7 mos for this to lose it to mold will ruin my year


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2013)

well couple pics in the veg room the clones i need to pot up to fit round my flower room no veg time and my 2 headed white widow also needs potted up and put in the flower tent and few seedling i started for a m8 to give him in 2 weeks when his is harvested and dry save him a bit time


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2013)

I had to chop down a fair old chunk of the dog that was outdoor...just wouldn't stop molding, grrrr...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> "_I wouldn't be as... so presumptuous to say I was a guitar god, Maybe to some people... I have... I, yeah, I have been called that. Can there be more than one? Oh, yeah. Right now there is probably about 600 guitar gods..._"
> (*at the 1m40s mark)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Q3_dPrt7vSw]http://youtu.be/Q3_dPrt7vSw[/video]


he was being modest. 349 pssh. He's definitely in the 320's somewhere.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

you guys know the url right


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

Just in case 

breedersboutique.com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

sheesh spammer


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you guys know the url right


url bee reet


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

They are my favorite source for s33ds. I've placed a few orders and everything has come on time and on one piece. Going to cut down my psycho killers here soon. Really excited about it.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2013)

You know Jig I dont think you're as excited about your plants as you just let on


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2013)

Im thinking flipping this weekend should be good. The space is filling up quickly now. 





I want some big fuckers chock full o' nuggety love. I'm expecting wonderful things from the cross lighting.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm excited to smoke what little there is.  And that's the truth. Wish there was gonna be more than 3 grams.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

I cant get the sale price to show up for some reason??


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm excited to smoke what little there is.  And that's the truth. Wish there was gonna be more than 3 grams.


3g grow...hell to the yea.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I cant get the sale price to show up for some reason??


I believe it shows up at check out.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

it's fixed Bass


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I believe it shows up at check out.
> 
> 
> cof


Looks like maybe its not the Blue Pit on sale, but the Cheese Surprise and Deep Psychosis.
The Blue Pit all the way till I pay is still full price on my end.

Yup its fixed now!!

So 3 strains on sale!!

Awesome!!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2013)

Will order sum blue pit soon as bank card comes or can I do paypal I want sum dog fems aswell. But its bong time and bed time with a movie for me


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2013)

Quick question to the 600 crew? Which silicone products are best used with coco?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 14, 2013)

Ice T prefers saline in his Coco, rather than silicone...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

J1 x GDP (?) - 8 weeks 12/12 - 1 gal pot. - Roots organics soil - Tea once in veg, once in flower - from seed


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 14, 2013)

nice work . sup all!


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 14, 2013)

nicole coco austin would get demolished


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2013)

you would have to be some man to demolish that glockdoc, not saying i wouldn't try my best though








somewhere to roll a joint whilst you do it.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 14, 2013)

Evening 600,

Week 7 down and things are getting right as rain. The colors and smells are awesome. Starting the coast down to harvest. Hope everyone has a smooth week.

View attachment 2857830View attachment 2857829View attachment 2857832View attachment 2857836View attachment 2857837View attachment 2857838View attachment 2857835View attachment 2857828


Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2013)

her ass is disgusting


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is some of the good pron:





Mulanje Gold Bubblegum x Mozambique Poison


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank for the deal pointer team.

I got four a while back, and they threw in another!

...but this left me eyeballing all the others that I missed.

I hope that they are on the sale too...I will see.

JD

P.S. LOL, those remaining highest on my radar are not on the list,
but I am happy to get the deals. I want to order one more, as 
a thank you, but simply cannot decide between:

 Wow that cut and paste died: Engineers Dream, Dippy Ellsy, and Southern Charm
 
I am going to just get the first, as I expect to get the rest in time, LOL


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> you would have to be some man to demolish that glockdoc, not saying i wouldn't try my best though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assuming you are white, u and i have a 50/50 chance seeing mr.ice t is mulatto


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> assuming you are white, u and i have a 50/50 chance seeing mr.ice t is mulatto


I like the way you think. haha


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2013)

Dopey police officers hired a van for a drug bust then returned it forgetting there was a huge haul of cannabis in the back
Plain-clothes officers in Glasgow used rental vehicle for undercover swoop
They called Mitchell's Self-Drive in Rutherglen to collect it from Coatbridge
Driver John McKinnon found bin-bags full of cannabis in the back of van


By Harriet Arkell

PUBLISHED: 09:11 EST, 14 October 2013 | UPDATED: 10:11 EST, 14 October 2013 





Police officers who used a rental van to confiscate bin bags full of cannabis gave it back to the hire company with the drugs still inside.

Officers in Glasgow had hired a Mitchells Self-Drive van to be used by plain clothes police in an undercover drugs bust.


But they forgot to clear the haul out of the vehicle before they called the firm to come and pick the van up after the operation, and the rental firm only discovered the mistake when they got it back to their Glasgow depot.


x 
Stone me: John McKinnon of Mitchell's van hire in Rutherglen found bag-loads of marijuana in the van police rented

John McKinnon, 33, from Mitchell's, said: 'There were bin bags full of cannabis. There was no mistaking what it was. I went running into the office and we phoned the police.


'Straight away, they said someone was going to get their b**** kicked. But it still took them an hour-and-a-half to come back out to collect it.'


Police in Lanarkshire had hired the unmarked van for use by plain-clothes officers in a drugs swoop. 



Afterwards, Mr McKinnon was called to the town of Coatbridge to collect the van. As he drove it back to Rutherglen, near Glasgow, he noticed a strong smell of cannabis, but had no suspicion of what was in the back.


The father-of-two said: 'They gave me the keys in a sealed blue bag, walked me out to the van, opened the gates and away I went.

'There was a strong smell of cannabis in the cabin but it was only when I got back to the office and opened up the back that I realised what was in it.


'Ive no idea how I would have gone about explaining what had happened if Id been pulled over during the journey. Its scary.'


Police were called and had to hire the van again so they could take it away and remove the cannabis.


Mr McKinnon said: 'When they turned up, they were asking me how it had happened - they were dumbfounded. But there was no word of an apology or even a thank you for letting them know.


'Im angry that they allowed me to drive it away like that.'


A police spokeswoman said: 'We can confirm that we are investigating a report that a vehicle hired by Police Scotland has been returned allegedly with what is believed to be police productions inside.


'Enquiries are at an early stage to establish the circumstances and it would be inappropriate to comment further.'




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2458507/Police-hired-van-drug-bust-returned-huge-haul-cannabis-back.html#ixzz2hkd4Hz69 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 14, 2013)

What's up guys and gals? Bout to switch to flower. Just need to change the timer. Have a full house in here. Glad to have my 600 going. View attachment 2858279


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cof that crazy, cops forgot lol. Thats a common symptom of being stoned!

Jhod thats looking full of green goodness in there!


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Jhod thats looking full of green goodness in there!


Thanks bro. Very healthy right now.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking good J!

I am at Day 27 since the flip.

The Headband is rocking:
View attachment 2858382

The LA Confidential is making fatties:
View attachment 2858383

...and the Cannaventure PurpleBerry BX II is finally proving itself:
View attachment 2858385
View attachment 2858384

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice selections JD, I am interested in that Purpleberry


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Nice selections JD, I am interested in that Purpleberry


From Attitude:


> Purple Berry BXII
> 
> 
> Flowering Time : 8 weeks
> ...


It has made me some interesting buds:

But these were stunted and the taste did not sell the breed. ...but I expect
a whole new experience this time.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Gs3000 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello . Just thought I would drop by and post a couple picture of a couple of my girls. My Blue Dream and Jack the Ripper. They are getting close! Enjoy!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking good guy's. I got my replacement bulb while I was in NYC and rushed home from school to replace it last night. I just ordered another one and as soon as it gets here I'm switching over everything to flower. I'm chopping my solo cup tonight to post final pics for the comp.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

do any of u guys in here grow in soil with organics and use Molasses ??
im trying to find the best dilution ratio of molasses liters of water?
im in last 3 weeks of flower and using ripen every 2nd watering and wanna use molasses in the feed between ripen.

im growing 4 blue dream and 1 big buddah cheese


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello all,

I decided to go with "Engineer's Dream". As an Engineer (Tools == Software)
this one had me going straight off. ...only the need for Lemon directed my BB attention
elsewhere initially.

...and they threw in a most interesting cross: Deep Blue x Engineers Dream

I cannot wait. The Psycho Killer and Happy Cherrys in the Veg area would be 
guaranteed a slot in the next Crop except that I must Sex them. They *will*
be mainliners for the subsequent Crop. Heck, I will likely pop these new breeds.
to get some more BB into the tent.

Take care all,

JD




Javadog said:


> Thank for the deal pointer team.
> 
> I got four a while back, and they threw in another!
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

View attachment 2858819View attachment 2858828View attachment 2858822View attachment 2858825View attachment 2858831View attachment 2858833View attachment 2858830 4 blue dream and 1 BB cheese

View attachment 2858821View attachment 2858824View attachment 2858826View attachment 2858827View attachment 2858829View attachment 2858832View attachment 2858820View attachment 2858823
dippy, ed x db, and casey jones from breeders boutique 5 weeks from seed


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautiful buds being grown in here. You guys rock.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> do any of u guys in here grow in soil with organics and use Molasses ??
> im trying to find the best dilution ratio of molasses liters of water?
> im in last 3 weeks of flower and using ripen every 2nd watering and wanna use molasses in the feed between ripen.
> 
> im growing 4 blue dream and 1 big buddah cheese


If you're in the end then I'd be using about 15ml to 4l.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2013)

I use 10-15 ml molasses to 1 gal h2o.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I use 10-15 ml molasses to 1 gal h2o.


WTF dude dont go mixing metric with imperial?! Confusing people and shit. I started paying attention to metric after buying nutes... first time in my life it was!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

To first approximation, 1 Liter == 1 Quart

Do you guys have a "Four Liter" ? 

:0)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2013)

Javadog said:


> To first approximation, 1 Liter == 1 Quart
> 
> Do you guys have a "Four Liter" ?
> 
> ...


1 gallon =3.89 L


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I use 10-15 ml molasses to 1 gal h2o.





supchaka said:


> WTF dude dont go mixing metric with imperial?! Confusing people and shit. I started paying attention to metric after buying nutes... first time in my life it was!





Javadog said:


> To first approximation, 1 Liter == 1 Quart
> 
> Do you guys have a "Four Liter" ?
> 
> ...





bassman999 said:


> 1 gallon =3.89 L


Hey, now!
Be careful about the things you mix.
Richard Pryor mixed US and Imperial with Metric, and the shit blew up in his face.
Just saying...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> 1 gallon =3.89 L


Right, so a gallon is four liters, to first approximation....I was just
hoping that a "four liter" might mean something. Then we would
have our gallon back. LOL!

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

Speaking of gallons and liters and all. The americans on this board have absolutely no idea how ABSOLUTE SHIT the buckets in the UK and europe are. Not a decent 5 gallon bucket to be found. They all fucking suck. The whole of the continent doesn't have a good bucket. Rant over.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

They're almost a dime a dozen here in the states.
Can't swing a dead 5-gallon bucket without hitting a cat over here.
Buying smaller than a 5-gallon bucket is more expensive than buying a 5-gallon bucket.
We have so many 5-gallon buckets we even name lists after them.
We have so many that we name _HATS_ after them!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

East Coast:
[youtube]jG1kgKJkf8c[/youtube]

New Orleans:
[youtube]uv5PKUrJbcs[/youtube]

Chicago:
[youtube]kv9V8qMbeQE[/youtube]

Los Angeles:
[youtube]5C26avm1SVM[/youtube]


They're like duct tape over here...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

If you want to annoy your old lady: play all four vids at the same time and crank it up to _&#8734; 
_


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

Great stuff Doobie.

== $2.78




12" saucer (smaller than the floor of the bucket!)
== $2.98

It is just how it goes.

JD


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

that same homer bucket here in scotland is £25 plus postage lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

That's crazy talk!
Someone in the middle of it all is making a KILLING.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, we may have lost out on everything else, but we still have TBS: Total Bucket Supremacy!!!
_*USA!!!
USA!!!
USA!!!*_
(*_as long as China keeps pumping them out and shipping them to us by the container ship_)


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2013)

my bucket stress levels have just hit the roof....ffs, buckets for under tree dolla! wtf. the only bucket I got respect for it the one this little chap sits on....
Oor Wullie fae the Broon


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

> - most strips since early 1937 begin and end with a single panel of Wullie sitting on his bucket.


Well, well...learn something new every day.

Wullie is a rich man, your are saying?

:0)

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I ordered another bulb today, so when it gets here I'm ready to flower my other side. I really should order better bulbs, but I like the price for the return. 

On a different note all my studying is paying off a little. I actually got my first ever 100 on a college test, and it was in my Algebra class that stresses me out the most.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats Jimmer.

That is the upside of mathematics, there is no gray area.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 15, 2013)

Except in Variables.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

Holy Molly we got sun this morning..... think I'll go out and stand in it for a minute with my shades on, just to remind myself what it's like. I was beginning to think I wouldn't finish off any of my outdoor. chopped most of the blue pit as well although not finished it was just too sticky and getting mold like the dog. The Ed-dog is still out there doing it's thing though..it's been quite happy in the pissing rain.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Post a pic!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

just finishing my muesli brother and will snap a few for yaz.....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Do you drink coffee?


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

When I worked in someone elses office I use to drink coffee, right about the same time I use to smoke tabs as well. I use to drink a lot of coffee when I was single as well, but I was also hungover most of the time Now I seldom drink coffee, unless it perhaps has some whisky in it. I am more of a rooibos and Earl Grey tea drinker.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

Simple answer could have just been, NO......


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Earl grey is hallucinogenic isn't it? The first time I tried it I got very dizzy


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

That would be boring though


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

hallucinogenic,....never heard that one before maybe I am not drinking enough

HELLO 600!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Is that the outside girl? She looks very happy!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

ja, she's the eddog in the greenhouse. more pics on the rooftop of her...


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

one of my Dippy ellsy girls been vegging for 5 weeks from seed,

 group shots of all my veggies, got 3 dippy, 2 engineers dream x & 1 casey jones


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

I learned yesterday that tea is the most drunk drink in the world after water. Not sure water is a drink though. And wooohoooo on earl grey causing hallucinations. Like you said d... I guess we need to drink more.

speaking of tea I shared the thompsons punjana with a family friend and they loved it. Funny too because they fancy themselves a real tea snob. She was saying I shouldn't bother giving her any as it most likely wouldn't meet her standards.

thanks again to the big homie from the toon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2013)

I got you jig! All hail to the punjana  I predict me n westy will go through a box in the cup week! I hope the dutch do good biscuits....

EDIT: I'm curious, what was said tea snobs preferred cuppa?


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

tea snob, lol. An "I only have fresh leaves type of person", bore off. I also find the Dutch mad the way they drink their tea (they are more renowned for drinking coffee). It's like they just show the hot water the tea bag and then off it goes in the bin, not so much as 30 seconds to even let it brew a bit...fukkin pish water to me basically. And yes, I like milk in my tea, I am British! I once went into a Marriot and order Earl Grey for my Mum and I. They delivered it without Milk (this was in Glasgow of all places). I went up to the bar and asked for som emilk. The twat behind the bar replied...."what, with Earl Grey?!?!", to which I replied, "I didn't ask your opinion, I asked for milk!" to which he scurried off and got me a pot of milk...fukkin twat!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, that is something that most Americans do not know either....that
milk is supposed to go with only breakfast teas.

I like milk with my tea, but then again I like dark (esp breakfast) teas.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

I didn't ask. Will do so... bet it's pg tips. haha

EDIT: I learned my lesson about not putting milk in tea.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2013)

Tea is fucking nasty, at least by my account of what types I've ever tried. I see no point for it to exist! I didnt start drinking coffee till I was 20 either, thought that was the nastiest shit ever when I'd sneak a drink of my dads. Lo and behold... I guess in that sense then I could have acquired a taste for tea just the same! I'm sorry Tea!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

We drink it for the buzz. Like coffee, beer, and any other drug.

Theobromine baby!

JD


----------



## zVice (Oct 16, 2013)

Mmm... Rooibos, lemon, honey and maybe a tiny bit of klippies. Hot toddy!



DST said:


> When I worked in someone elses office I use to drink coffee, right about the same time I use to smoke tabs as well. I use to drink a lot of coffee when I was single as well, but I was also hungover most of the time Now I seldom drink coffee, unless it perhaps has some whisky in it. I am more of a rooibos and Earl Grey tea drinker.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2013)

Man I trimmed 10 oz yday, and my hands are sore today.
I plan to bleach down the garage b4 I chop and hand the Dogs and the OG.
Anyone have any advice for more tips to keep the mold spores in there from infecting the stuff I hang 2nite?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2013)

Under such circumstances Id have to nominate the bedroom, should be easy enough to explain to the old lady!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Man I trimmed 10 oz yday, and my hands are sore today.
> I plan to bleach down the garage b4 I chop and hand the Dogs and the OG.
> Anyone have any advice for more tips to keep the mold spores in there from infecting the stuff I hang 2nite?


Fresh air is the enemy of mold. 

This is a Trusted Cultivator talking.

:0)

JD


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

Hrm! Cannot add an image to my post...

View attachment 2860239

:0)

P.S. Have you guys ever had an image for which the setting dialog
would not map to the screen successfully? I mean that when I double
click the image that the dialog that pops up immediately disappears.
Odd....


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2013)

Bedroom is way too small, Ill use 8" exhaust in garage and vent into attic and fresh air will pull from house under garage door


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

I've had all sorts of things happen to me on this site. Was a gas when everyone's pictures disappeared. Will be a sad day when riu disappears forever.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

Did something happen recently?

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

Depends on what recently means. I don't remember anything in the past couple weeks but then again I don't pay too much mind to it,as odd things happen often.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

Ahhh....sleep deprived psychosis....why didn't I think of it before?!?

I hope that all is well for you and yours Papa.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2013)

My favorites are the 42-billion "Likes" we sometimes get.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

I onlyl got 4.2 billion. 



Good memory Doob. I might have gotten the 4, but never another digit. I bet you know what comes after 3.14 too.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Jig needs some Malawi for that psychosis!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I onlyl got 4.2 billion.
> 
> View attachment 2860543
> 
> Good memory Doob. I might have gotten the 4, but never another digit. I bet you know what comes after 3.14 too.


What came after 3.14 was a long string of D's & F's in Math on my report cards.

I are stoopid.
But my mighty-mighty TI-30 knows all:


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Now that is a nice antique! Kinda like the HP I had that used reverse polish notation


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I onlyl got 4.2 billion.
> 
> View attachment 2860543
> 
> ...I bet you know what comes after 3.14 too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2013)

One of my favorite numbers (or five numbers):


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

I do indeed need some of that Malawi. Looks absolutely killer.

Doob, you just had to show off with your old calculator, I don't have antiques, but I do have all the new tech. 30XIIS, 84plus, and the 92. 

I entered your favorite number.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice!
Ahem...
... what do you mean: "antique"!?!?
It's only 37-years young.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2013)

My oldest calculator is an old Base-10 analog device.
I got it on my birthday 47 years ago.

I upgraded the capacity to 20 digits a year later.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 16, 2013)

Had a NEC review course I took this year. There was an older gentleman that lost his "antique" TI calculator. Most of the class was confused as to why he cared about losing an old clackalacker, but I got. He never did find it.

Been really busy with work, trimming, and getting the GH ready for winter. Dez came by last night and hung out for awhile. Always nice to see him.

Keep on keepin' on 600.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey SS!!

I have an 84+ also byw.

And Jig that 92 looks outta this world!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2013)

Sadly that company is now a Soulless International Job Pump.

There is little or no "garage" left in that place.

It will twist and writhe as it slowly dies, along with everything else....

Oh hey...my new Blueberry arrived!



Have fun!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to the Blueberry Club! They love acid!

I still have a brand new (40 years old) slide rule in a leather case!


The Mulanje in the compost pile got fed bloom guano and sugars today:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Mo. I will keep that in mind. I added some gypsum
to its soil, but no limestone. ...good thing that.

JD

P.S. Have you enjoyed any of those Butternut squash yet?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2013)

well just ordered my pips for the next run as i need to get them started first week november under the cfl then they should be a decent size i should be to get on 12/12 soon as others are out.... nearly a week of 12/12 under the 400mh when should i put my 600hps in u think am gona buy a new bulb tomorrow


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 17, 2013)

a wee video to make u all laugh this morning just seen it on the news website 

[video=youtube;wVN4PRLrpsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVN4PRLrpsA[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2013)

It's a cunt, that's what it is....omg, wetting myself here...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

That vid was hella funny and I watched several more videos that were subsequently prompted....good stuff!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 17, 2013)

well got 12 plants going. q.q, livers, dpq, cheese pie. bad part, was I, let my grow room door open(my fault). benji helped him self, to a breeders boutique of fresh vegs. good news is i think i lost 2? will see, soon. bad part, i , now have the names mix up.
as for me. lifes been hard with school, but passing. heard there not doing the taacc grant, no more after this round. think im at 17 credits. this semester. but, what would take someone years to do at J.C, im doing in 8 months.





b


----------



## supchaka (Oct 17, 2013)

Taken from my own thread, Im a duper!

My weekend is starting! Fuck these new plant trays killed me, $35... more than twice what a bucket costs- those bastards. The cheaperass trays I bought were already breaking, I didnt foresee them lasting long. The new trays are nice and big so I can do a flush without moving plants then shop vac out the runoff. I got both lights fired up right now running a temp check. I'll crank up the exhaust speed if I need to but we'll see. I dont want the AC running non stop either. I think I'll leave the MH in for awhile while flower starts and just cuz I dont feel like changing the bulb yet  I dont see the lazy susan being very useful soon, I'm gonna have to water that back corner with a funnel. I need to change my light hanging hardware to something easier, like quality yo-yo's but yeah I'm cheap so I havent yet. On to the glory... I may move some plants around for height/size reasons as things get under way.















HPS just starting to warm up





As they currently sit FL-Peacock or YP, FR-LA Con, ML-GSC, MR-Headband, BL-Peacock or YP, BR-Peacock or YP. Other than my name brands I mixed up and confused my other shit, I'll know what they are when they flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> well got 12 plants going. q.q, livers, dpq, cheese pie. bad part, was I, let my grow room door open(my fault). benji helped him self, to a breeders boutique of fresh vegs. good news is i think i lost 2? will see, soon. bad part, i , now have the names mix up.
> as for me. lifes been hard with school, but passing. heard there not doing the taacc grant, no more after this round. think im at 17 credits. this semester. but, what would take someone years to do at J.C, im doing in 8 months.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey cali, that sucks man... but at the same time it's kinda funny. And now you don't know what's what. Shit... one little mistake and it all falls apart.

Hope school is going alright.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

209 I too have learned the hard way that dogs love pot plants.

Supchaka those girls look happy, and healthy.

I just found out that I am allergic to latex, I knew there was a reason I hated wearing condoms.
I get this rash on wrists and knuckles all the time esp during trimming, turns out the damn gloves are the problem.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2013)

I use the rope rachets for the lights....about $10. The yo-yo's kept breaking.

Latex bothers me too. I use the non-latex exam gloves....box of 100 runs about $8.


cof


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

what up 600!?

my cats love my leaves....

ugh theives got the Black Ape and Psycho Killer that were out here in the MI sun. stupid assholes. 
both had SO much bud on them... ugh.

that black ape turned out vigorous and heavy yielding. a couple other peeps still have the same clone so i can still get it back and keep working on it. i have like 15-20 more of the original seeds too.

the PK was a nice pheno too... heavy yielder, looked more indica than the other one i had yet it took much longer to flower it seemed.

my stupid little Greenhouse Exo-cheese turned out nice tho! it certainly doesnt smell or taste like any cheese ive had. however it is a very fruity and nice smell. good all around plant really. nice indica structure growing, very sativa looking leaves tho. super tight nodes.

Nirvana Chrystal was great outdoor too... turned purple at the very end on the leaves. nice floral/skunky smell and taste. sativa-ish high, very high hash ratio. flowered a bit longer than the exo cheese tho... didnt expect that. this must have been a thai or sativa heavy pheno.

im trying to get pics up and my stupid computer is fighting me. grrrr!!!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 17, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I use the rope rachets for the lights....about $10. The yo-yo's kept breaking.
> 
> Latex bothers me too. I use the non-latex exam gloves....box of 100 runs about $8.
> 
> ...


Yes the ratchet things! Im not a fan of the yo-yo's either, they just dont like me


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

I use chain by the foot from HD


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I use chain by the foot from HD


YEah buddy... that's my solution too. I get scared the line will snap and the light will come crashing down on my gals. So I use a heavy ass chain that will never snap. Of course I've dropped the light more than once trying to adjust the not so easily adjustable chains. So looks like the joke is on me.

Just did a first. As I was typing the above stuff I looked over and saw a spider on my shoulder. This was the first time I just looked away and paid it no mind. Lol... next post might be me talking about the spider in my ear hahaha.

Spending the day reading up on electricity. Finally going to rewire the shady part of my house that I skipped last rewiring. It will also give power to the room in the back yard. Here's to doing things right with no shortcuts.

Also, the plants I took out the closet the other day to trim have been trimmed and they are sitting out in the living room. It's been a lovely fragrance they give off. Going to pull the Honey Bee in the next couple days. She looks about ready.

OG Kush and Psycho Killer are fattening up nicely.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

lol see iv no been on in ages pmfl!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

the oj kush was one of my best ever!


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2013)

lol..joke was on you...I got ratchets all over my grow..about to take the glass back off my hoods,it is just killing the output of the light(it just seems like everything is stretching a lot more.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ugh theives got the Black Ape and Psycho Killer that were out here in the MI sun. stupid assholes.


Dude, this sucks. 

May they enjoy a dogshit joint in hell.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> YEah buddy... that's my solution too. I get scared the line will snap and the light will come crashing down on my gals. So I use a heavy ass chain that will never snap. Of course I've dropped the light more than once trying to adjust the not so easily adjustable chains. So looks like the joke is on me.
> 
> Just did a first. As I was typing the above stuff I looked over and saw a spider on my shoulder. This was the first time I just looked away and paid it no mind. Lol... next post might be me talking about the spider in my ear hahaha.
> 
> ...


Lol same here with reaching over and the mountain climber type latches I use to hold chains to the metal roof frames of my tent..More than once I dropped it.


genuity said:


> lol..joke was on you...I got ratchets all over my grow..about to take the glass back off my hoods,it is just killing the output of the light(it just seems like everything is stretching a lot more.


I just put glass back on and dropped temps by 6* in my lil tent


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> what up 600!?
> 
> my cats love my leaves....
> 
> ...


I forgot to reply to this somehow??

That really blows that someone stole from ya, a really bad problem for us growers lately!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> what up 600!?
> 
> my cats love my leaves....
> 
> ...


just tat wee pic for yaz!


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2013)

yep,i think that is the trade off bass.....lucky its getting a lil cooler around these parts.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol... just watched Russel Brand interview the leaders of the Westboro Baptist Church. Made laugh to come on here and see someone sending someone else to hell. They said Ghandi's going to hell lol. FFS! said he's worse than Madonna. lol If the only people in heaven are those hateful shits, I don't want to spend a second there.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 17, 2013)

I had to put the glass back on since I'm running the light duct in tandem.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... just watched Russel Brand interview the leaders of the Westboro Baptist Church. Made laugh to come on here and see someone sending someone else to hell. They said Ghandi's going to hell lol. FFS! said he's worse than Madonna. lol If the only people in heaven are those hateful shits, I don't want to spend a second there.


For a good definition of hell, read "No Exit" by J. P. Sartre.

Hell is other people.

Well, I am just letting my light shine today.

:0)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

As much cooler it got with the flow through ducting through my hood, I could actually run a few bulbs in there now actually.
Maybe Ill figure out how to get 2 bulbs in the Blockbuster 8" hood.

New cuts in veg are Mango Haze, Rascal OG, and Alien OG.
Anyone have any insight on these strains?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2013)

Javadog said:


> For a good definition of hell, read "No Exit" by J. P. Sartre.


I don't want to read a whole play for the definition of hell... but I would love to read it if you think it's worth it.  Is it worth reading?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't want to read a whole play for the definition of hell... but I would love to read it if you think it's worth it.  Is it worth reading?


It's one great blessing is that it is short.

I am serious, but only because, from my perspective, Existentialism
is not altogether digestible.

I probably feel this way because I could/did not finish J.P.S's other novel "Nausea".

It is not a happy train of thought.

BUT "No Exit" is a play. It is very interesting. It is very much like
a good episode of "The Twilight Zone".

...and it is short. 

(I probably like Descartes because Les Discourses were short too ;0)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tried a Dog bud off a branch I broke 5 days ago, and the smell and taste are strong. Taste is hard to describe, but different than anything I have tried.
Has me really high though


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> just tat wee pic for yaz!


what ever happened to being able to get your old attachments?? i cant seem to find the little clip icon where u can go back and re-post anything u already uploaded. ugh!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

i had to go manually dig thru my computer to find an old pic of my purps for another thread.
View attachment 2862078 so since i did all that work why not share it here too?  i was impressed how much this pheno looked like the one in the high times centerfold for the purps article(which they re-used in one of those master grow guides, cheap asses).

sry for the lack of chrystal photos. i still have a bit of the plant outside. and the cheese. ill get outside tomorrow and get u guys some right photos to do my babies justice!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i had to go manually dig thru my computer to find an old pic of my purps for another thread.
> View attachment 2862077View attachment 2862078 so since i did all that work why not share it here too?  i was impressed how much this pheno looked like the one in the high times centerfold for the purps article(which they re-used in one of those master grow guides, cheap asses).
> 
> sry for the lack of chrystal photos. i still have a bit of the plant outside. and the cheese. ill get outside tomorrow and get u guys some right photos to do my babies justice!


She looks delicious and plenty crystally to me!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 17, 2013)

so much for the Detroit Tigers. this is crazy, how many times can a detroit team let its fans down... michigan is cursed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> so much for the Detroit Tigers. this is crazy, how many times can a detroit team let its fans down... michigan is cursed.


Its turning out to be an epic series!!! 

Happy Happy Joy Joy


Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2013)

Day 20~12/12


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 17, 2013)

What's up fellow 600 waters? Bout to start flower this weekend. Have a full house in here.View attachment 2862492


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

Man 3 almost full jars of kush that (I thought) I saved from molding all molded.
SO I got nothing from the whole plant...like 8-10 oz moldy.

I bleached the whole place down exhaust on timer and have a filter and a purifier going to save from mold the last 3 outdoor girls including 2 Dog phenos.

Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2013)

Good luck Bass!

If you are forced to choose, then perhaps drying faster
and maybe even further then usual might benefit this effort.

JD


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

That sux the moldy toe Bass, I lost loads of my outdoor to mold. In fact the yiled is pretty pathetic to be honest. THe Eddog is still gong strong though She's my saviour on the outdoor front.

Morgen 6ers. Thank Crunchy its Friday!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 18, 2013)

sikna bassman, i would be suicidle.. 

heres a couple mine this morning as i waterd been on 12/12 since sunday


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bassman. 

I'm taking my last 6 plants down today. I have 1 little puppy outside that is still kicking good so it will stay for another week. I'm so sick of trimming I'm picking up a 20 year old hippy girl todat to trim while the GF is at work.

I'm also hopping to get some pics of the dog and black ss in flower about finished. peace

Is the BB sale still going to be good on Tuesday. I'm putting of the Europe trip till summer so we have more time. I could clone some of my strains but want to try some more bb gear and help support the great breeding those guys do.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 18, 2013)

some pics of my girls, just put the veggies in the flower tent today, so its a little crowded for the nxt 2 weeks until my blue dream finishes, but had to be done as i ran out of height in my veg area

View attachment 2862765View attachment 2862766View attachment 2862767View attachment 2862768


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought that you guys might like the look of how my PurpleBerry is setting up:

View attachment 2862873

Have a great Friday all.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

THanx for the well wishes all!
I was pretty down about it yday.
I didnt get to try any of the Unknown kush. I have a single clone of her that is healthy though so I can still run her again.

I am gonna try to dry faster and keep humidity to 40% max this time and have carbon filter and air purifier really close to them, as well as 8" exhaust 15 min on 15min off on a timer.

The dog is super strong smoke and had me loopy yday for over an hr after half a bowl.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

DST sorry to hear of yer outdoor losses as well.

Great pix and grows on here everyone 

Java I want that purpleberry!!!!! 

If I find my camera today Ill take some pix of my veggers as well


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the Ionic Breeze By Sharper Image in my 3 sided drying area to trap mold spores, but is that going to damage the weed drying?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi folk's , im just in for a qwick peek, see whats new! Hope alls good and some new girls making pretty pic's! 
Feels like years since I hand my hands dirty and with the result I got it may be a while untill I get to be a grower of any disciption!
Anyway, big shout to all my friends. I'll pop in now n again 
Cinders


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2013)

We are here to help you enjoy the process vicariously.

Take care,

JD

P.S.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Thoughts are with you cinders, good to see you again.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

Cinders, fess up dude, what's happenin, or happened?, it all went quiet your end. Good to see you aboot bru.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hi folk's , im just in for a qwick peek, see whats new! Hope alls good and some new girls making pretty pic's!
> Feels like years since I hand my hands dirty and with the result I got it may be a while untill I get to be a grower of any disciption!
> Anyway, big shout to all my friends. I'll pop in now n again
> Cinders


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2013)

*snapback friday




*


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

Gen an oldie but a goodie!

Is that like an AK maybe?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 18, 2013)

So I watched trainspotting last night for the first time. It didn't help that I was high as shit and when the dude was going thru his dt that fucked with me big time! Dead baby climbing on the ceiling was no bueno. I almost had to go lay in the shower and wait till I was well enough to masturbate  I managed to pull thru though. My wife was there so I had to play it cool!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh and on weed... Man of steel was an awesome fucking movie. Different kinda take on what I'd have imagined it to be. Pretty fuckin cool, I'm not sure about sober but it shouldn't be a problem since most of you never are!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

I do my best commentations when high as a mofo, me and my bro could have a show just on us commenting on movies we're watching  or am I just so stoned I think Im funny? 
We got toked up and watched "Taken 2" the other night,,, omg it was hilarious and very lewd!
Im not "that guy" though, only do it if the situation is right,,, I cant stand "that guy" Shut the fuck up and let me watch the fucking movie!



Throwback friday pr0n? Ooo yah Im gonna crack a beer and do some digging  I gots plenty throwback pr0n.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Gen an oldie but a goodie!
> 
> Is that like an AK maybe?


I do not remember,i think it was from some sativa mix pack.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Had to bump this one  either ?p x bk or ?p x sb2


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2013)

In non-cannabis-related news:

I just checked the status of my order over on webike and...

... MY ORDER HAS SHIPPED!!!







Just another 7 to 14 days and I should have my exhaust, i-Map & USB cable, 5g weights, and spiffy bar end caps.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2013)

this is all I want,all the time...>>>




<<<<whodat smash!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

I know, table saws and drumb sanders are the shit!  
Thanks G, I just noticed you can see the extent of the lollypoping,,, worked out good 



Doobs, nothing is non weed related! Its tied into EVERYTHING


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

Man oh Man throwback Friday!!

prOn-A-Thon all night long....keep it up everyone!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So I watched trainspotting last night for the first time. It didn't help that I was high as shit and when the dude was going thru his dt that fucked with me big time! Dead baby climbing on the ceiling was no bueno. I almost had to go lay in the shower and wait till I was well enough to masturbate  I managed to pull thru though. My wife was there so I had to play it cool!


I wouldn't suggest you watch Requiem for a dream. That shit is beyond creepy. Gave me nightmares and all.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

"Pr0nAthon "keep ip up" he says lol no Viagra needed!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2013)

Who else has a pic of their first cannabis plant ever?

_*July 19, 2008
*_
(_104w of CFL, Cool Whip container for a pot, and MG potting soil_)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "Pr0nAthon "keep ip up" he says lol no Viagra needed!


I'll play.  First grow. I sure did a good job. Embarrassing what I've been doing lately compared.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2013)

Finished it up with almost 400w of CFL:
(got about 1/2-oz off of it)

_*Oct 25, 2008*_


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

A healthy addiction being born is what it is!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought my first clones on Valentines day. It was truly meant to be. I love you mar!juana.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

*cannabis.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2013)

I planted my first seed on July 4th and harvested on Oct 28th: almost 120 days. I'm amazed it didn't hermie.
Was REALLY good smoke, too


----------



## ghb (Oct 18, 2013)

old pr0n it is, my first uploaded pic from riu.
i didn't like fan leaves back then , i thought buds needed light so i removed perfectly healthy leaves, i was a happy guy at the time lol









lots of tops on the plants







a few tops on the plants









one top on the plants
i wish all my buds were this big 







have a nice weekend 600, hopefully we can all get some sleep lol, i feel like a parent myself from all the lack of decent sleep lately.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

WOW thats something right there!!! 

Heres my first pic posted, I have a disposable camera with pics of my first real grow somewhere,,, never had the baws to get it developed back then.







And this one a few posts after. Long live the tea!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2013)

You should see how long you can keep a tea culture alive.
Like sourdough.
Use it as a marketing tool:

_"Drawn from the vibrant, life-giving, permanent bubbles of our rigorously monitored Mother Tea which was born on **INSERT DATE HERE**! When only the freshest and most potent Tea will do for your plants, choose **INSERT NAME HERE**!"_


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok been busy.
Heres some from me.

This is my Friday Throwback


1st attempt at cloning
They might have been thirsty lol.
I was told not to keep em too wet, so I gave them a desert.

1st time keeping plants healthy (sorta)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 18, 2013)

am i crazy or is the attachment manager gone?? i cant find a way to access the pics ive already uploaded in the past. did RIU take another shit while i was away??


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So I watched trainspotting last night for the first time. It didn't help that I was high as shit and when the dude was going thru his dt that fucked with me big time! Dead baby climbing on the ceiling was no bueno. I almost had to go lay in the shower and wait till I was well enough to masturbate  I managed to pull thru though. My wife was there so I had to play it cool!


dude i feel u bro... im on subs right now. its hard not to spend my money on the wrong thing... im actually considering buying some blue pit seeds to use up my money. this sciatica doesnt make it any easier...

r u c/t yet?? i thought i read somewhere u where tapering... im so sry!! good luck dude!

sry geuss i could have avoided a double post there... whoops. but that damn attachment manager... wtf?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

My throwback pic entry, lol.....OG Kush - 2009


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Pics are woring for me, smellz. 
D that kush if fukin nasty bro!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2013)

un-labeled from 1-21-10



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Should I call a doctor? Iv had a pr0nrection for more than 4 hrs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2013)

"*Cannagra: it does a woody good!*"


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

fuck me dst that kush does look nasty! is the the mom of da dog? that bud pic looks like it could knock you out in more ways than one

cof, i know the date is a bit early but could that be the dog in your pic? i recognise the tiny silver resin glands in great number.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *supchaka*  So I watched trainspotting last night for the first time. It didn't help that I was high as shit and when the dude was going thru his dt that fucked with me big time! Dead baby climbing on the ceiling was no bueno. I almost had to go lay in the shower and wait till I was well enough to masturbate




I managed to pull thru though. My wife was there so I had to play it cool!  This has got to be one of the funniest posts I have ever read...LMAO


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 19, 2013)

Lemon hash and BHO/DOG's/Lemon Skunk Re-veg/-/Ultra Lemon Haze bho.
Bout to take a trip to Christiania and get some hash. Wanna have my own stuff last longer  Hope yall is great! DST is a stoner- incase yall didnt know 
Smoking on a new pipe monday i guess! Wee  Im too high to be going to Christiania(1hour30min drive). But gotta do it! Like Nike.


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

man reveg plants sure are pretty lol.

i had a spacebomb mother that went into reveg recently, she is just turning the corner now.

nice loking bho hydrogp, i smoked some last night and it made me fall asleep for 2 hours, not very pleasant to be honest.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 19, 2013)

My 1. grow  Violator Kush. lol my bucket is so cool


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

you know you fucked up letting jigfresh see our inferior European buckets, prepare for bucket ridiculisation!

what grow method did you use on that girl? great job for a first time.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 19, 2013)

Thx ghb. lol i did the same yesterday. Home from work and bang slept for three hours pretty zombie like friday. Thats why im getting hash for day smoke with my cannabis.
Yeah the re-veg aint pretty. got some crispy leaves and things i would wanna remove but im thinking less stress sooner ready for clones. But im just happy it seems to grow more everyday.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 19, 2013)

Haha  Shoot Jigfresh 
It was dwc. Just had a airpump. Temp problems like crazy. Changed water everyday, and used 2liter ice bottles on the side. Turned out great. But to much work.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> you know you fucked up letting jigfresh see our inferior European buckets, prepare for bucket ridiculisation!
> 
> what grow method did you use on that girl? great job for a first time.


I'm amazed you guys can grow plants in them. I bet you guys could even make hash with them. Next time I travel that way I'll bring 2 - 5 gal buckets as my carry on.... Sell em on the street and have some walking around money.

EDIT: Hydro... it's 'too', when it's too much, or too heavy. Also I'll smoke some too. Otherwise you are going to christiania, and going to buy some hash.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2013)

omg, I thought exactly the same thing about the "too"....mmmmn, vreemde!

en ja, Hydra, Ik ben een mufkees inderdaad!!!

ghb, yes, that's half the Dog


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2013)

Fuk me, that was another 10 hours shift in the stank room trimming. thank god I am showered and clean. At one point I felt sweat dripping down the back of my legs and thought, sheesh min, it's getting rather hot in here with all this trimming......low and behold, the exhaust ducting from the cool tubes had came loose, lol was just blowing back into the room what a chop, lol.

The Fireballs have insane frosting on them, but it always amazes me just how oily and resionous the dog is, I seriously had to scrape the bonzai trimmers every plant (and I ran single colas this run) Started at 6:00, finished at 5 with sopme breakfast in between. I'll get more pics later.....fucking cream crackered, zatte is going down a treat after a bong with some skiZZZZZZZor hash, lol....night night, games a bogey.

Genuity's Goodness Gracious Great Fireballs>>>


























Slainte,

DST


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2013)

Afternoon 6, not much going on here other then being sicker then shit.

The fairy showed up for me so that's a good thing, I love that damn fairy. Gonna try and get some new beans to drop in the ground this afternoon if I feel better. 

Only 3 of my others made it, I kinda figured with the move and all they had been out of the fridge and moved around a lot so I wasn't sure if they would germinate, oh well.

Hope all is well in the 6, and damn that pr0n from last night was sexy, and dst the thing is frosty as fuck!


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2013)

im with ya on the oily over frost type nug...I like em all,but frost for pics/bag effect....and the slug slime like oil nugs,are the ones I keep in my jar..its something about them kind of trich/resin mix that I try to target when poping beans,and looking for keepers.^^^that plant looks to be FAK leaning..nug/leaf shape/color


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2013)

My old Durban was slick oily like that, greasy is more like it. Can't wait to pop some fire baws!


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2013)

first grow from dec 07 to may 08





used multi purpose compost and cheap tomato feed and i over fed quite a bit lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2013)

seems if I close the jars it will mold, if I dont it wont, but sure is getting dry!!

Never experienced mold like this b4??

Usually remove affected part discard and thats it.
This mold (mould) cut off affected part plus and extra inch, does nothing still will start to show discoloration next day.

So a 6" tall bud with mold (mould) on top you cant save any at all.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey Westy thats better than most of my grows lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2013)

Better than a lot of my recent grows lol. The tide is turning now tho, got some funk lined up ready to explode. Gonna be starting a new thread soon.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice buds on show.. frosty fatt nuggss.. Funny how things slide ..i paid so much attention at the start ..

I Think this is my first online grow, i thought i was the shitbefore coming online.. 




 
heres just one plant hanging!! Compare to my old soil crop thats like three plants..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: Hydro... it's 'too', when it's too much, or too heavy. Also I'll smoke some too. Otherwise you are going to christiania, and going to buy some hash.


Don't forget to tew your hemp two times on Tuesday in a green tutu, and today always moves towards tomorrow, too.

Meow.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 19, 2013)

To be too much or not to be at all! Shit m8 im getting a deja vu! Sry im such a bad student  Teach and preach but maybe im just too stoned 
Oh bought a new bowl at christiania. No picture forgot to take it. Struggling to stay awake. 1 eye working. That's good enough for porn. Nighty night.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2013)

Damn hydro u do look really stoned in that pic lol.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 19, 2013)

shit speaking of old school... im smoking some old school right now:
any of ya'll know someone who keeps some of the old school strain " Silver Pearl " ?? someone in the Flint area here has a bangin' pheno of it. 

it really does remind me of the good SSH but with a little extra afghan in there. none of that wierd fruity-ness like amneisia haze carries. which seems to be the most common haze around here anymore... 

maybe super lemon. <- which i love. but ive also heard someone in MI has an original version they made themselves of the SLH so maybe i liked that. cuz i grew some SLH from greenhouse seed once and it sucked ass, but i had some SLH from the compassion club once and it is probably top 5 strongest ive ever smoked still to this day. had an intense lemon taste/smell too. wish i had that one.

how bout diggin me up an old blue pit bud to look at someone?? help an old cripple out here!  i know there has to be one, all im finding is whole plant pics for the most part.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue pit at harvest.





Dry! 






Im gonna go smoke a bowl right meow.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2013)

whodat, that cola has some real funny growth on it, almost looks like it has fingers growing round it... 
some kutiman this fine Zondag, may the sun shine.
[youtube]F0F1ydmee1w[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2013)

[youtube]E2Oka7uTytM[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2013)

[youtube]F-cbqv-Vfm8[/youtube]
Dog, good girl, woof!















outdoor blue pit curing moroccan styleee...





Baws of Fire











Slainte,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice, D!
My eyes would be still crossed after 10 hours of cutting & trimming, etc.
But well worth the efforts!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't know who this dashing hombre is, but I think he's a bit stoned:


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2013)

mmm processed cereal........

i got in at 2am to find a full box of hersheys cookie crunch in the cupboard, it isn't full any more, but what do i have for breakfast?

nice nbong doobie, it's making me feel bad at how dirty i let my glass get. i've never cleaned one of my bongs, they look terrible


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2013)

I clean mine every once in a while.
The wife likes the soft pretzels that you buy frozen and then nuke or bake them, but she doesn't use the chunky salt that comes with it, so I use the packet with 99% iso to scrub it out once every couple of weeks or less if I've been rolling jays instead. 
I get about 6 washings out of a little packet of pretzel salt.


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2013)

ingenious use of pretzel salts doobie but how can anybody eat pretzels without the salt? for me the whole point of a pretzel or any kind of snack like that is to put some salt in your body, women confuse the hell out of me but hey at least you get a clean bong from it.

a positive of a dirty bong is that nobody else wants to hit it, moar for meeeeeeeeeeeee.

isn't it stupid oclock where you are doobimus?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Sorry to hear that bassman.
> 
> I'm taking my last 6 plants down today. I have 1 little puppy outside that is still kicking good so it will stay for another week. I'm so sick of trimming I'm picking up a 20 year old hippy girl todat to trim while the GF is at work.
> 
> ...


bet you get stoned and cant help yourself with her,well when the cats out well them mouse will play lolz


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Blue pit at harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im liking the looks of the blue pit,whats the genetics?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> im liking the looks of the blue pit,whats the genetics?


im sure its, deep blue and the dog thats been crossed to make blue pit, have a look on breeder boutique website and check it out yourself


----------



## 16PLANTS (Oct 20, 2013)

Just added another 600 to my grow room, seems I only get 4 plants per in the finish stag and get good lighting to the girls. on my 3rd grow now 2nd harvest. Trying to figure all this shit out to get a good grow clearly will take more time. trying to keep my girls at about 3' seems to work for me , with the occasional exception of a girl that doesn't mind ( that bitch) and goes for the sky. Pic show one of those unruly knotty girls and main grow. I guess when you look at those long legs and those knockers on top she don't look to bad !!  just a pain to rig up extra light to finish her off and make her happy !! geeeees I hope my wife doesn't read this she'll be jealous


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

few pics of my girls they been in flower tent for only 2 days so far so im just beggining this journey 

View attachment 2865114View attachment 2865115View attachment 2865116View attachment 2865117View attachment 2865118

the ones on far left of tent are just under 2 weeks from harvest


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

DST said:


> [youtube]F-cbqv-Vfm8[/youtube]
> Dog, good girl, woof!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Sir, congrats on the harvest! 

@hydroGp, how do you make your bho? Do you whip it or vac purge? Have you ever winterized BHO? 

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> few pics of my girls they been in flower tent for only 2 days so far so im just beggining this journey
> 
> View attachment 2865114View attachment 2865115View attachment 2865116View attachment 2865117View attachment 2865118
> 
> the ones on far left of tent are just under 2 weeks from harvest


I'm right there with ya! Still running the MH in the 600, contemplating when I'll change it out. Being that its directly over 2 plants I dont think I want to leave it in the whole grow since its not like supplemental light. I went to a halloween party yesterday and didnt even get into the room, been awhile since i missed seeing them for over 24 hours.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2013)

Speaking of Halloween party, a friend of mine showed up with some bud he got from the high desert. He said it was white widow, and it didnt look or smell like any WW I've ever seen (and grown several times), even remotely. Funny how things go, but it was some bomb STINKY ass shit nonetheless. I didnt complain, I left my stash in my pocket and he smoked everyone else out


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

I like smoking everyone up


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I like smoking everyone up


ditto; although it hasn't been, for the past 3 years, fruits of MY labor. someone elses dough !!!!!!!!!!!!! smh... but eh' heavens waiting for me i hope lol. i always come correct


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have just now been smoking people out on my shit and it is nice. do wish I could take some credit for it but that is life in the south


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

hope everyone is doing good been crazy the last few weeks


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2013)

My brain isnt working well today.
I want to take 38% permitherin concentrate and make it to .5%.
I want to make sure am doing it right.
That would be 76/1 ratio or 76 oz water to 1 oz concentrate?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2013)

That would do it, bassman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

nice avatar doobie how is the house


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2013)

Grandad rocks 

It is fantastic!
Still getting used to the fact that the small household noises we make that might intrude into a neighbors apartment will only be heard by the wife or me.
We were seriously institutionalized in the tiny apartment.
Going to take a while to break those bad habits.
Now that the in-laws are back in Alaska I can get back to finishing projects around the house.
The wife gave me a short list of veggies she wants in a garden next year, and I have mine, so will be getting starter plants ready though the winter for planting in spring, and need to build raised beds in a few months out in the yard.
Lots to keep me busy until they plant my ass in the 3x6 farm, so I am happy.

I hope you all are getting along good in your new digs, too.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I like smoking everyone up


I should've added, I normally like smoking people out cuz I love the admiration/appreciation that comes with it. BUT I'm down to only personal smoke for the next 2 months so although I had it and was willing, as soon as someone else took the initiative I was just fine with it


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

I should have added, if I can. 


Doobs Im happy for you and the mrs, free at last.


... still working on your math problem over here, bass, Ill get back to you  it may be a while.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

yea I got my compost going at the new place for next year. I brought half of my 55 gal of compost down a couple weeks ago. I put 10 gal of mine to start it. mixed some dirt with the rest and the plants have loved it. I should have a journal for my next grow. I have 3 purple bud going I a 6, 7, and 10 gal pots. I will have 53 1 gal as well. I have 3 gdp in the mix. I only had one stable fem, and the other two would flower in veg. tried to clone it out with no luck. found some of my stuff going through boxes my new pipe in the making View attachment 2865563


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2013)

Question to people with kids. When did your wives/ girlfriends feel the slightest bit interested in sex, or anything to do with it again? after having the kid I mean.

Here's some plant pics... with a bonus NFL pic for fun.


Honey Bee 9 weeks 12/12 (plushberry x purple kush x gsog)


j1 x gdp, honey bee


j1 x gdp (weighed out the buds... they aren't dry yet... only got 11 grams)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

two months to three for my two, but my sis has to 15 months apart. see was pregnant at 6 month check up. how is the little girl.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2013)

LIttle one is great. She is sleeping through the night (sorta) put her down at 930 wakes at 715 only two feedings overnight.  She's growing and looking less like a baby and more like a little person. Not too much though. Real good girl.

She took her first trip to Home Depot yesterday. It was her first trip out with dad. Was a great glimpse of lots of trips out to come. I'm so stoked about it all. Thanks for asking. And good to see you back around bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Question to people with kids. When did your wives/ girlfriends feel the slightest bit interested in sex, or anything to do with it again? after having the kid I mean.
> 
> Here's some plant pics... with a bonus NFL pic for fun.
> View attachment 2865574
> ...


[youtube]ufPbPDCJfJw[/youtube]

[youtube]Sfl6lDfwUYE[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2013)

I hit that mouth for a few weeks after we had are kids...gotta let that sore lower half rest....sweet pics jig,see is looking real nice,and the color is on point...hope she taste like nectar.




..the lil one is looking good to jig,that lil lady looks like fun.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Question to people with kids. When did your wives/ girlfriends feel the slightest bit interested in sex, or anything to do with it again? after having the kid I mean.


Depends whether or not you have a private room in the hospital.  
i asked my wife and she said be a man and demand it. I lol'd and said oh really? She said well that's what you would do. At that moment I'd never felt so much love for her. I wanted to high 5 her. 

As a nurse she said 6-8 weeks physically. Mentally, god only knows lol!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2013)

Damn Stevie could play man I miss him and Duane


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Damn Stevie could play man I miss him and Duane


FSM bless the internet:

[video=youtube_share;grBmQwLSlDw]http://youtu.be/grBmQwLSlDw[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2013)

Good Lord I feel like I'm dyin..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8&feature=share&list=TLjRFnKda2N5Kn8Mi1RNUlwXiFQ3DZ486R


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2013)

Whippin post [video=youtube;C6up076lSH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8&amp;feature=share&amp;list=TLjRFnKda2N 5Kn8Mi1RNUlwXiFQ3DZ486R[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

looken good there jig. yea i had to take a break i stayed up till 5 am one day tying and spraying. it took me a couple weeks to get right. shit kids, work, grow, and i've been whooped. i leave the house at 6 and dont get back till 6:45.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2013)

La Bon VieView attachment 2865939


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2013)

Jig, loving the SuperHero pose from Hannahjte! (that's the Dutch version, pronounced, Hannah-che, by adding a diminutivum at the end enhances the smallness and cuteness of the word)

And BTW, my business partner reckoned he had sex twice in 3 years and has 2 daughters to show for it...fuk knows if he's had any since then, lmfao....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 21, 2013)

8 days 12/12 lads.... also helped a m8 chop sum pyscho killer and bubble hash we made


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Jig, loving the SuperHero pose from Hannahjte! (that's the Dutch version, pronounced, Hannah-che, by adding a diminutivum at the end enhances the smallness and cuteness of the word)
> 
> And BTW, my business partner reckoned he had sex twice in 3 years and has 2 daughters to show for it...fuk knows if he's had any since then, lmfao....


Well my Brother, seeing where you live sex is not and issue. On any night out you can go over to the red light and have a little FUN. I do love that part of your town!!!!!!!


----------



## max420thc (Oct 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Man I trimmed 10 oz yday, and my hands are sore today.
> I plan to bleach down the garage b4 I chop and hand the Dogs and the OG.
> Anyone have any advice for more tips to keep the mold spores in there from infecting the stuff I hang 2nite?


H2O2..mix it in a sprayer and spray the fook out of everything with it.
Make sure your plants get silica in feeding.
If you spray your plants every day mix 3 ml per gallon of h2o2 of 35% h2o2 and it will kill all mold and bacteria it comes into contact with..every single day and you will never have a problem with it ever again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

Project Crumble starts today! I will be blasting all this bud! It was the reason I grew outdoors this year! 

View attachment 2866313

Peace
FM


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

that is a lot of bud fm, well over 2lb there right?, your butane to bud ratio seems a bit off lol. good (safe) trichome collecting to you.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 21, 2013)

very lot of bud there haha i would love one of them to taste in a bowl


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

I just put the box in the pic for size reference! I got a case (96 bottles) for $155.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

I will have a shitload of Crumble when its all said and done!


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 21, 2013)

Hope i can sweet talk the postoffice to give me my package. Its here !


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, is that what they are saying?!?

I was hearing:

Sometimes I feel
Sometimes I feel
Sometimes I feel
TIED to the women-folk
TIED to the women-folk 
TIED to the women-folk
Good Lord I feel like I'm dying!

Well, it stands to reason...

:0)

JD


----------



## lilNuki (Oct 21, 2013)

3weeks my babies.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 21, 2013)

Thx for the pipe!  Awesome. I am really surprised at the smoothness of the smoke. Although the first toke really caught me by surprise. Alot of smoke in that little pipe  Thx again.
 
Oh and +rep on the packaging


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2013)

lilNuki said:


> 3weeks my babies.


Welcome to Rollitup lilNuki. Cute lil girls you got there.  Good luck with them.

And congrats hydro. That's a cool looking little pipe.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Oh, is that what they are saying?!?
> 
> I was hearing:
> 
> ...


ive been run down.... ive been lied to... 

love them almonds  ha!



whodatnation said:


> Blue pit at harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX WHODAT!



DoobieBrother said:


> I don't know who this dashing hombre is, but I think he's a bit stoned:


fan-f'ing-tastic. he thinks hes captain crunch... i can just feel it. just imagine how it would blow his mind if someone in a cape with a burger king crown on came in and sat down next to him... throw 2 people in there with dick cheney and richard nixon masks on and u got the stoner squad!
EDIT: i particularly like how the cordless phone is sitting right next to the base, not on it. that guy may have been there a while.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

1st attempt at qwiso hash will let u know how it turns out 2morro after evaporation 

View attachment 2866428


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

I recommend putting a filter or paper towel over it, you'd be amazed how much dirt and shit will blow through there. I had a fly I had to remove like jurassic park


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2013)

I get cat hair 'handles' for the hash.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 21, 2013)

i still remember the first time i accidentally smoked cat hair. omg. worse than plastic. ive actually seen a bag with a cat turd in it somehow too. like a dried up one. eww.

my cat ate my stash man... 

hope that jazz turns out good tho!


----------



## max420thc (Oct 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i still remember the first time i accidentally smoked cat hair. omg. worse than plastic. ive actually seen a bag with a cat turd in it somehow too. like a dried up one. eww.
> 
> my cat ate my stash man...
> 
> hope that jazz turns out good tho!


Yea..when that dude told you he had the shit you had to just go check it out for yourself didnt ?
Well. he had the shit alright.
When you asked him what strain he had did he tell you siamese or calico?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> fan-f'ing-tastic. he thinks hes captain crunch... i can just feel it. just imagine how it would blow his mind if someone in a cape with a burger king crown on came in and sat down next to him... throw 2 people in there with dick cheney and richard nixon masks on and u got the stoner squad!
> EDIT: i particularly like how the cordless phone is sitting right next to the base, not on it. that guy may have been there a while.



I was going to use a Shredded Wheat box, but Cap'n Crunch is way cooler.
Ahoy, matey!
Shiver me timbers!
I did briefly envision Jean Lafoote trying to take my ship and steal my precious cargo of tasty, sugary, corn-based breakfast essentials.
It did not go well for him.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey DB - The scooter parts arrive yet?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Jig - You will know when it is the right time. I think 3 months is what the doc said back in our baby making days. It all depends on the severity of the episiotomy performed during the delivery. Doesn't preclude having other kinds of fun


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2013)

*Up Next: * Blue Pit Engineers Dream
 Deep Blue x Engineers Dream (freebie)

.... from order to Door..... 7 dayz......tnx BB


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

sounds such a promising hybrid, flavours will be off the charts with that one! i'm calling it now, this will be a hit for BB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey DB - The scooter parts arrive yet?


They just got into Customs in San Francisco.
Should clear there in a couple of days or so and start the final leg of the journey.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jig - You will know when it is the right time. I think 3 months is what the doc said back in our baby making days. It all depends on the severity of the episiotomy performed during the delivery. Doesn't preclude having other kinds of fun


We got the green light from the doctor about a month ago. It's the wife is has literally ZERO interest in anything of any sort. I was hoping you guys would all say, oh yeah... my wife was like that for 2 months... but you guys have let me down, hahaha.

It's cool... that's what the internet was invented for. (ordering russian bride in the morning)


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We got the green light from the doctor about a month ago. It's the wife is has literally ZERO interest in anything of any sort. I was hoping you guys would all say, oh yeah... my wife was like that for 2 months... but you guys have let me down, hahaha.
> 
> It's cool... that's what the internet was invented for. (ordering russian bride in the morning)


She might be self conscious of how things are down south now. On my last kid the dumbfuck dr didn't snip her in time and she tore. Not like cooch to the ass either, all on the sides and shit. The dr and I looked at each other before she started sewing and it was like shit where to start!? She actually had to go back in for some touch up work after she healed from the first trip! All is well in the land though. 

Some girls are scared too that after kids sex will be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway or a bulldog eating mayonnaise! Luckily I have a huge cock and loose girl isn't in my vocabulary!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Luckily I have a huge cock and never met a loose girl


Me too. Used to like asian girls... that was always an adventure.

My wife tore too. It's a big part of it for her.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

Forget the Asians man it's all about 9 year old boys! Wait what were you talking about? Adventures in what?


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2013)

hahahahaa..


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2013)

I love edging up the the line when your around chaka. Guaranteed to end up over it sooner or later.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2013)

In case I ever wondered if I looked like a pothead... I now know I do. A guy who hangs out by our post office carving walking sticks called me over today. We see each other all the time, say whats up, but that's it. FIrst time we spoke. He's like "check out what Im carving" It was a badass mj leaf in the handle of the stick. He tells me the story behind it and all.. then tells me he's looking to sell it today. Says it's $50. Then he looks over and says "I'd do half and half too". Took me a second.. then I was like Ah shit... dude has me pegged.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

3 hours in and heres how its looking so far, 

View attachment 2866562


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2013)

You guys are so funny!

Jig - be patient - she will be ready in her own time. Just take good care of her and be all romantic and shit. You don't want a hit of baby milk in your mouth either - stuffs nasty!

Love the walking stick story!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2013)

Parts have cleared Customs and are awaiting pickup by the shipping company.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> In case I ever wondered if I looked like a pothead... I now know I do. A guy who hangs out by our post office carving walking sticks called me over today. We see each other all the time, say whats up, but that's it. FIrst time we spoke. He's like "check out what Im carving" It was a badass mj leaf in the handle of the stick. He tells me the story behind it and all.. then tells me he's looking to sell it today. Says it's $50. Then he looks over and says "I'd do half and half too". Took me a second.. then I was like Ah shit... dude has me pegged.


You are so stereotypical stoner. You got fucking long hair, you're always smiling and wearing a tie-dye shirt and Birkenstocks. Come on now! Well I'm not sure about the last two but I'm pretty sure you had some earthy tones going the couple times we've met.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

It is the smiling.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We got the green light from the doctor about a month ago. It's the wife is has literally ZERO interest in anything of any sort. I was hoping you guys would all say, oh yeah... my wife was like that for 2 months... but you guys have let me down, hahaha.
> 
> It's cool... that's what the internet was invented for. (ordering russian bride in the morning)


 I never said she was in the mood the took a bit of time. last one more than the first time around.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> It is the smiling.


yea or just tat 420 on your for arm ( while in the army ) and then there is no turning back.  all joking aside
people have pegged me from the go. no matter what town or country I go to.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Stoners and their fucking smiles, cant stand em  I dont think people suspect me that much... Other than my bloodshot eyes and confused facial expressions Im incognito! The constant muttering to myself prob doesn't help either.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2013)

I checked on the bloom room and discovered a small, non-poisonous snake who went into hiding when I left to retrieve something to pick him up. So now I'm looking around as I work in there. You gotta love the challenges.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/21/uruguay-marijuana-1-per-gram_n_4137179.html?igoogle=1?igoogle=1



All I wnna know is whos coming with me maaaan?

*Uruguay Will Sell Legal Marijuana For $1 Per Gram, Official Says*

*
Uruguay, Uruguay $1 Gram Of Pot, Uruguay Legal Marijuana, Uruguay Legal Pot, Uruguay Legal Weed, Uruguay Legalizes Marijuana, Uruguay Legalizes Pot, Uruguay Marijuana Price, Uruguay Selling Marijuana, Uruguay Selling Pot, World News
*


MONTEVIDEO, Uruguay -- MONTEVIDEO, Uruguay (AP)  Uruguay's drug czar says the country plans to sell legal marijuana for $1 per gram, though he's given higher figures in the past.
A law already passed in the lower house of Congress and expected to pass in the Senate later this year would make Uruguay the first country in the world to license and enforce rules for the production, distribution and sale of marijuana for adult consumers.
The El Pais newspaper reported Sunday that drug chief Julio Calzada says marijuana sales should start in the second half of 2014 at a price of $1.
He says the idea isn't to make money, but to wrench the market away from illegal dealers. Calzada said in August that the price would be around $2.5 per gram.
Sales are for locals only.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Going for the rare triple post.

Bush pr0n anyone?

More blue pit... Cant wait to pop more of these! This time Im keeping clones lol.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2013)

well just ordered a dual spec 600w sunmaster hps so that will be going in when it comes, few pips to start end this month aswell a think al keep me blue rhino, critical 47 and caramel ice back to see whats best out mine to make a mother for after the xmas and that


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

This could NEVER happen in real life:

[video=youtube_share;gbUKg_kd44s]http://youtu.be/gbUKg_kd44s[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have just now been smoking people out on my shit and it is nice. do wish I could take some credit for it but that is life in the south



I love going to music fest. or shows 1 reason is for the above statement. When I'm away and smoking and get comments I can take credit. It's an awesome feeling when your around a bunch of hippies that love good M.J. and they want what you have.

Bassman I had mold problems on my last outdoor this weekend. After reading your issues I cut any mold of as usual and froze the rest of the bud and figure I'll make some bubble out of it because I had an eary feeling about it creeping back like it did on you.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 22, 2013)

Every once in awhile i get a chance to go to bike rallys. I go to a concert at least once a year.Ill share with anyone around.Ill also tell them..yea i grew that..none of them know who i am or even my real name.I never sale anything to anyone when i go to a party like that.I passed a bowl i had of some kushberry one year..One round to people who are not used to smoking dank..the bowl went down a isle of 6 people and come back..and no one else could take a second hit on it but me...they were all wasted.
Groups of people sitting over 50 ft away smell the dank and move in on me.At biker rally's there will be weed all over the place and groups of people move in on me smoking with me..cool by me.
They smoke and say every time..best shit i ever smoked.Can i get your number is always a question that comes up..i politely say ..nope cant do that.
After i leave the party i never see any of them again.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 22, 2013)

Ive never had a PM issue ..ever.Half of the stuff i give my plants is designed to keep them from ever having a problem to begin with.Its just allot easier to deal with these issues if they NEVER come up.Mold cannot live in the presence of H2O2.(hydrogen peroxide) If you spray your plants every day with a hudson sprayer mixed with H2O2 and feed them some silica .You will never see mold..it will never be able to get a foot hold on your plants.It will be dead before it ever gets a chance to start.Spray around the plants with bug killers outside.Not the plant but all around it every couple of weeks.I dont care if you do not see a bug.It just stops any problem or head ache before it ever starts.Do you really want to wait till you see a creeping critter feeding on your couple of thousand dollars worth of plant before you do something about it? then its to late.
Just set up a regular PM schedule with a hudson sprayer..it takes only a couple of min a day or less


----------



## 16PLANTS (Oct 22, 2013)

Its the end for me beloved 600 growers, Just read the new draft for medical MJ laws that came out yesterday in Washington that will go into effect after the first of the year There doing away with home grows !! making everyone buy through the new 502 law that was past . F....ing state is so greedy wont let a few of us save some money on meds and continue to let us grow at home .............major bummer !! The old law let us have 24 oz at home 15 plants at one time ,never had to worry about running out.New law 30 day supply or 1 oz. Big change. Then I have to drive 50 mile to the closes town and pay 300 and oz . going under ground to grow for me isn't an option , enjoyed growing so very much will miss it a lot.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2013)

That's horrible news.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2013)

I fail to understand the point of having a MMJ law...what a crock of shit that is. Basically them's up above will do anything they can to them's down below to keep em down below. Boils my blood that does, and you know what, so called legitimate business is no different, CUNTS at the top, SHITTING on good guys and gals down below.......CUNTSSSSSSSS!!! THE LOT OF EM....need a joint now


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2013)

It's worse. They are just flatly doing away with MMJ (as I understand it). The medical peeps would get it cheaper and be able to have more quantity (because they need it). The state says no one would go to recreational stores that are more expensive and allow less of an amount to be purchased. So they have just up and made the Medical MJ stores illegal. And growing your own illegal.

Now I see what all the folks who were talking shit about the legalization in Cali were on about.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

DST said:


> I fail to understand the point of having a MMJ law...what a crock of shit that is. Basically them's up above will do anything they can to them's down below to keep em down below. Boils my blood that does, and you know what, so called legitimate business is no different, CUNTS at the top, SHITTING on good guys and gals down below.......CUNTSSSSSSSS!!! THE LOT OF EM....need a joint now


Word

The system is paid by the big boys to keep the little guys out.

Regulation is postured as protective of the people, but it only 
protects those that pay to play.

Hard to see how it will turn around without burning. We'll see.

Sorry to hear of the Reach 16plants.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sad and depressed today.
Our little young dog died last night.
She got sick all the time, and we couldnt afford the vet this time.
We thought she would get better like she always does, but she didnt.
I dug a grave for her and am going to burry her later.

We will miss you Princess, and we are sorry we didnt take good enough care of you.


Born June 2011--died October 2013


----------



## loquacious (Oct 22, 2013)

New grow, 600 watt, 23 plants, 12/12 from seed (link in my signature)!


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 22, 2013)

rip princess.
Sry bassman. That is devastating. Hope you can handle it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sad and depressed today.
> Our little young dog died last night.
> She got sick all the time, and we couldnt afford the vet this time.
> We thought she would get better like she always does, but she didnt.
> ...


Lots of love out to your and yours bassman. It's tough losing a little one. Princess is at peace now. No more getting sick.

You guys did good by her. Don't feel like it is your fault.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sad and depressed today.
> Our little young dog died last night.
> She got sick all the time, and we couldnt afford the vet this time.
> We thought she would get better like she always does, but she didnt.
> ...


Look at those last two pictures.....you gave her Love while she was alive.

Win win....but sad all the same.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry about your princess, bass. Now little Petey has someone to play with, hes buried in the veggie garden.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

*Support For Legalizing Marijuana Grows To Highest Point Ever In Gallup Poll*

*The Huffington Post | By Ariel Edwards-Levy Posted: 10/22/2013 3:19 pm EDT | Updated: 10/22/2013 3:52 pm EDT*



​





*For the first time, more than half of Americans think that marijuana usage should be made legal, according to a Gallup poll released Tuesday.*
*Fifty-eight percent of Americans now back legalizing marijuana. That represents an 8-point increase from the previous record of 50 percent in 2011, and a 10-point increase from November 2012, just after Colorado and Washington voted for legalization.*
*"With Americans' support for legalization quadrupling since 1969, and localities on the East Coast such as Portland, Maine, considering a symbolic referendum to legalize marijuana, it is clear that interest in this drug and these issues will remain elevated in the foreseeable future," wrote Art Swift, Gallup's managing editor.*
*Much of the new support for legalization comes among independent voters, 62 percent of whom now support it, up from just 50 percent last November. Majorities of all age groups up to age 64 also support legalization, including two-thirds of those from 18 to 29.*
*Other surveys have found rapidly increasing support for legalizing marijuana use. A Pew Research poll released in March found a majority supporting legalization for the first time.*
*The Gallup poll surveyed 1,028 Americans by phone between Oct. 3 and Oct. 6.*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

[h=1]Weed Fairy Sprinkles Nugs Across Brooklyn[/h]Posted on *October 21, 2013 at 9:29 am* by Oscar Pascual in 4/20, Lifestyle


Email
0
Print
76​







​







Very rarely does a news story come out that reaffirms your faith in humanity, but _Gawker_managed to give us one this weekend in the form of the Brooklyn Weed Fairy.
This friendly flyer has been seen throughout the borough, supplying hard-luck New Yorkers with a little bowl of happiness to get through the day.
_Huffington Post_ managed to score an interview with @TheGardenBreath &#8212; the good samaritan who&#8217;s been handing out these lucky charms &#8212; which you can watch below.



​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

16PLANTS said:


> Its the end for me beloved 600 growers, Just read the new draft for medical MJ laws that came out yesterday in Washington that will go into effect after the first of the year There doing away with home grows !! making everyone buy through the new 502 law that was past . F....ing state is so greedy wont let a few of us save some money on meds and continue to let us grow at home .............major bummer !! The old law let us have 24 oz at home 15 plants at one time ,never had to worry about running out.New law 30 day supply or 1 oz. Big change. Then I have to drive 50 mile to the closes town and pay 300 and oz . going under ground to grow for me isn't an option , enjoyed growing so very much will miss it a lot.


Are you sure?
According to the State website's FAQ page, I-502 won't affect Washington MMJ patients in any way. (?)
The FAQ's say you will still be able to possess 24-oz, and still grow up to 15 plants.

*http://www.doh.wa.gov/YouandYourFamily/IllnessandDisease/MedicalMarijuanaCannabis/GeneralFrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx#b**
*
Unless they haven't updated their webpage in a while and re-worded I-502 since then?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

And so sorry to hear about your loss, bassman


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (Oct 22, 2013)

It was always my understanding as well that any legalization wouldnt affect existing MMJ laws. At least thats what I think!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Sadly I think you may be wrong, Doobs.

https://lcb.app.box.com/draft-recommendations


Looks bad.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy shit... hidden in the middle of it all is the provision to "Eliminate home grows".
Wow.
That's bullshit.
That's always been my fear here in Oregon is the elimination of home growing if it get's legalized.
No way I can afford to buy what I need to keep me healthy and sane.
Would just keep growing off the books.
I grew before I was an MMJ patient, and I'll grow after I am one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, and the parts I ordered for the scooter are waiting for me at the UPS Store.

Box is too big for me to carry home on the scooter ( _oh! Sweet and bitter irony!_ ), so have to wait until the wife is home with the car.
Might go downtown and park the scooter and get the car so I can go get the parts, bring them home, then back downtown to switch vehicles back.
It's a nice & sunny day:


----------



## max420thc (Oct 22, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Holy shit... hidden in the middle of it all is the provision to "Eliminate home grows".
> Wow.
> That's bullshit.
> That's always been my fear here in Oregon is the elimination of home growing if it get's legalized.
> ...


A illegal government has no authority to regulate anything.They may have the force to do it..but no legal authority
PER US CONSTITUTION AND DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

They've never heard of the constitution.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;-pO6yg9KBGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pO6yg9KBGU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry for all the posting, thought Id share this too. 

[h=1]California Cops Should Stop Wasting Millions on Failed Medical Marijuana Cases[/h]Posted on *October 22, 2013 at 10:14 am* by David Downs in featured, Legal


Email
0
Print
20​







​







In a country where everything good faces cutbacks or outright elimination, and everybody hates big government telling them how to live, how can a small, bankrupt city justify wasting millions of dollars on ultimately unsuccessful attempts to shut down medical cannabis dispensaries? And how can a large city whose citizens demonstrably support medical cannabiscontinue to target providers as even the federal government begins to back off?
Both questions have California residents shaking their heads as law enforcement continue to waste millions of dollars going after lawful medical cannabis activities. The cities of Vallejo and San Diego exemplify a story occurring across the state. In Vallejo, police have been wasting hundreds of thousands of dollars on pot shop raids that led nowhere.
Local Vallejo law enforcement conducted at least seven separate raids of medical cannabis dispensaries in 2012. But then the DA dismissed all the resulting charges. In at least two cases, the collectives later took the city to court, eventually winning return of property suits.
Vallejo has well documented lack of law enforcement resources and a high rate of violent crime relative to the rest of the county, according to Paul Armentano, Deputy Director of National NORML and a full-time resident of the cash-strapped city, so it was questionable to say the least to see the Vallejo Police Department prioritize targeting collectives that, ultimately, the District Attorney judged not to be engaged in activity that violated state law or posed a legitimate threat to public safety.
Meanwhile, in San Diego, Jovan Jacksons third trial for operating the citys Answerdam medical cannabis collective will begin in earnest later this month, after the Fourth District Court of Appeal reversed his earlier convictionsending the case back to superior court to be retried. The appeals court ruling also established a significant, statewide precedent assuring medical cannabis collectives the right to defend themselves by claiming adherence to state law. Previously, many defendants in California (including Jackson) faced gag orders in court, preventing their defense from so much as mentioning medical cannabis.
Some law enforcement officials and prosecutors still believe there is no such thing and medical marijuana, and they are intent on wasting millions of taxpayer dollars in attempts to support those erroneous beliefs, watchers say.
It seems as though there are these pockets of hostility where District Attorneys and even City Attorneys continue to rabidly go after dispensary operators, patients and caregivers who are attempting to produce, process and deliver marijuana to people in compliance with either local or state law, says Kris Hermes, Media Specialist for national medical cannabis advocacy organization Americans for Safe Access.
In the case of San Diego, both the county and the city have had years to establish regulatory ordinance for medical cannabis and have failed to do so. The fact that Jovan Jackson is being tried for the third time is evidence of the length prosecutors will go to attain a conviction. And for what? Weve already got a California Supreme Court decision legitimizing the sale of medical cannabis, including storefront dispensaries. So what are they trying to achieve? It certainly appears malicious, and its costing the taxpayers a lot of money.
The San Diego District Attorneys office declined an interview, citing a policy against commenting on pending cases. But according to retired LAPD Deputy Chief Stephen Downing of Law Enforcement Against Prohibition, an accurate assessment of this price tag must include not just money for raids and prosecutions, but also the opportunity costs of not devoting that time, effort and money to fighting actual crime.
I recently spoke to an attorney who is handling the asset seizure of a building in which a medical marijuana dispensary was the target, Downing says.  In discovery he found that the local police department expended over two thousand man hours of investigative time. With no prosecutionIts all a major defrauding of the public.
According to an extensive study by Jeffrey Miron, a senior lecturer at Harvard University, marijuana prohibition currently costs US taxpayers $20 billion per year. Keep that in mind next time they cut funding at your kids school.


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2013)

it never stops,this world we are on...*antidote kush* at 6 weeks on Friday.







*antidote kush * smells so good.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like this bud is bleeding dank


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

A couple of pics before I bong out and record an un-boxing vid of the speed parts:













More later


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sadly I think you may be wrong, Doobs.
> 
> https://lcb.app.box.com/draft-recommendations
> 
> ...


Yeah it does "Eliminates" both Home Grows and Collective Gardens.

Free.....more Fee these days.

Except for Free Stuff...we still do that well.

Land of the Free Stuff of the Brave.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

max420thc said:


> A illegal government has no authority to regulate anything.They may have the force to do it..but no legal authority
> PER US CONSTITUTION AND DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE


This is the plain truth.

The "is it a Fee or a Tax" trick that the Supreme Court pulled
just made this a Fee Country.

JD

P.S. Sorry. I am ranting. I am just a dinosaur.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2013)

When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

*We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.*


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds good to me.

The pursuit of pr0ness. Take me to the pr0nist land 







Same strane older pr0n.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2013)

hope my blue pit and dogs come today like...... gona start them this weekend i think


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

Ta-da!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2013)

For those casually following the Epic Rap Battles of History series, Season 3 just started yeaterday.

Here is the promo for it:

[youtube]qnaXw6UJids[/youtube]


And here's the first battle of season 3:

[youtube]yf9gulYfUh4[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 23, 2013)

DST said:


> Cinders, fess up dude, what's happenin, or happened?, it all went quiet your end. Good to see you aboot bru.


Aye, it went all wrong and ended up in tin pail ! To make it worse the daft brief got me out on appeal and now i dont know if im coming or going! 
i was fly-grassed with a new neighbor, a move is on the card's and i'm already looking up some new kit, what else is there for it 
Cheer's for all the like's and thoughts guy's, i'm lost without the girl's.
Just going to do some catch-up, hope i catch you about later D

Fek me whodat, those are frosty bud's man! Noice!!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2013)

Appeals are good but they can do yer head in as well, all that waiting about for decisions when you just want to get on. Keep yer pecker up lad!!!


----------



## max420thc (Oct 23, 2013)

Keep em safe..KEEP EM SECRET.
Find the best lawyer around before you ever get in trouble..but if it does happen you are prepared.
I keep a lawyer on retainer.He also happens to be a judge.THIS IS REAL HELP FULL..LOL.
Me and my cronies have kept him busy for years now.(we can get a bit thuggish)Anyone fuck with us they get pooped on hard.Some times ,not very often, we end up in jail for it.
He keeps us out of jail...for a small fee
In my working class neighborhood we have had some problems with some drug dealers.Like meth and crack.MANY of them have seen the light and been encouraged to move.The cops do not do a thing about it (it almost seems as the cops are working with them and being paid by them,its crazy shit,the cops are worse than the criminals).But people get tired of their garages getting broke into and all the other bull shit that comes from these idiots.SOOO we formed a vigilante group and have been helping these people see the light about relocating to another neighborhood.
One just refuses to move.One of the neighborhoods largest burglary rings has been run out of this house by adults using juveniles to do the burglarys.
After seven trys they still havnt moved..i dont know how they can afford the glass.
Odd that the burglary's have come to a almost stop around here though isnt it?


----------



## james2500 (Oct 23, 2013)

here's a peek into my closet....skywalker/og at 2 weeks of 12/12


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 23, 2013)

Wassup 600,

Week 8 in the books. Flushing and watching trichs. Sitting at 65% cloudy, when they hit 80%, I will harvest.



Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about MJ and cancer? A friend of mines mother just got diagnosed with a stage 4 brain tumor and I wondered if any of you knew anything about hemp seed oil, or whatever that stuff is. I've seen articles and such, but that's not the same as real info and I'm having a hard time finding good info. Let me know if you know anything... even just a story you heard.

thanks. 

Nice plants by the way guys. Can't wait till my closet looks like yours james. Full of green!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;mFBBTnv5Xbs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFBBTnv5Xbs[/video]

13min in has a bit on brain cancer.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

I think your talking about rick simpsons "hemp oil" it looks to be iso from canna, no hemp.

[video=youtube;C1LLcSwYyCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1LLcSwYyCY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2013)

So, without spending 3 hours watching those videos, can you tell me any steps to take, or any places to go for something to help?

I'm finding tons of things saying "Hemp seed oil cures cancer" and it all seems to be people saying how it works. None seems to say how to do it, or where to get it, basically what to do. I'm convinced already... now what?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Apparently cannabis contains 421 chemicals? So close.


The first vid is fairly eye opening you should watch it. Im guessing hash capsules with a high cbd strain would do best? Im no doctor or med canna genius.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Apparently cannabis contains 421 chemicals? So close.


HAHAHA... I don't know man... one of those chemicals looked mighty questionable... we should just throw him out. 

And yeah, I'm meaning Cannabis oil... not Hemp seed oil. I obviously don't know what's what yet.

And on a completely unrealated note... there is a dude in Iran who got hanged for some crime. Sent him to the mourgue and dude came back to life. The peeps in charge of punishment say the man will not be executed a second time. Lucky guy lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Because killing someone once should be punishment enough. He probably got hung for something ridiculous like,,, dropping a loaf of bread on a thursday.... Or something


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm finding stuff now. Thanks for the tip whodat. Looks like I might get to donate my next crop to try to save a friend. Wish I had a pound right now to work with.

EDIT: My mama taught me to never handle bread on a thrusday. That way I never had the chance of dropping it and being executed.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2013)

Rick Simpson Oil (RSO) is usually used in high doses for a short period. It is best if it is from a high CBD strain. Many dispensaries and groups have information on where to get RSO.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> HAHAHA... I don't know man... one of those chemicals looked mighty questionable... we should just throw him out.
> 
> And yeah, I'm meaning Cannabis oil... not Hemp seed oil. I obviously don't know what's what yet.
> 
> And on a completely unrealated note... there is a dude in Iran who got hanged for some crime. Sent him to the mourgue and dude came back to life. The peeps in charge of punishment say the man will not be executed a second time. Lucky guy lol.


For my cancer and tumor patients..along with the others. I make a tincter out of it.I purchase inexpensive vodka pour it into the shake,sugar leaves,pop corn bud ext. 
Let it set and mix it,Strain material out of vodka..after that let set out for alcohol to evaporate.Set in fridge. 
Positive results with cancer patients,tumor patients ,Blood problems. kidney and bladder problems,Positives for high blood pressure,positives for chemo patients (increased appetite and feel better from effects of chemo)One guy i know swears it saves his life from chemo.Im sure he is correct.
Lady we treat was supposed to be dead be last Christmas.She has cancer of the stomach. She is still alive and may see another Christmas with her family.
I like to leave a little alcohol in the tincter it seems to enter the blood system super fast that way.
It is however a negative for people with liver problems if you leave the alcohol in it.
If you use ever clear you can distil it down to hash oil..tastes like shit normally but will straight fuck you up.
Tincter is easy to make, cheap to make. fast to make.requires less time than other methods of extraction and less labor.
I hope this helps


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Does anyone know anything about MJ and cancer? A friend of mines mother just got diagnosed with a stage 4 brain tumor and I wondered if any of you knew anything about hemp seed oil, or whatever that stuff is. I've seen articles and such, but that's not the same as real info and I'm having a hard time finding good info. Let me know if you know anything... even just a story you heard.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Nice plants by the way guys. Can't wait till my closet looks like yours james. Full of green!


I am really sorry to hear this Jig, I lost my Mom to Brain and Lung Cancer almost 3 years ago. I really feel for your friend man, thats tough to watch your Mother go through something like that, I am still dealing with the haunting memories of it and it crushes me when I hear others having to deal with it.

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2013)

Sucks too cuz my friend just had her first kid a month ago, a week later mom had a stroke, 2 weeks later they find the tumor. Thanks for the kind words fam.

And thanks for the info Max and Mo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Does anyone know anything about MJ and cancer? A friend of mines mother just got diagnosed with a stage 4 brain tumor and I wondered if any of you knew anything about hemp seed oil, or whatever that stuff is. I've seen articles and such, but that's not the same as real info and I'm having a hard time finding good info. Let me know if you know anything... even just a story you heard.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Nice plants by the way guys. Can't wait till my closet looks like yours james. Full of green!



Sorry to hear that Jig. Stage 4 is no good at all. I have read A LOT about RSO oil for curing cancer. There are an incredible amount of stories about it putting cancer into remission and shrinking tumors. No personal experience with it though. Although I am pretty sure I could make it as I have made activated edible extractions before. The pills I make may even do quite a bit to help... At least make her feel better. The number one compliant people have had with RSO is that they just get to damn high and have trouble taking the full recommended dose.

Let me know if you need some help with the manufacture. Going back to hydro next time?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sucks too cuz my friend just had her first kid a month ago, a week later mom had a stroke, 2 weeks later they find the tumor. Thanks for the kind words fam.
> 
> And thanks for the info Max and Mo.


Jig,

Please do also Google up mushrooms and cancer.

There are many excellent therapeutic species.

I know that Paul Stamets believes that he used them to save his mom.

I am sorry for your friend.

JD

P.S. Here it is:
[video=youtube;mWT09ZDqFlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWT09ZDqFlE[/video]
Quite the lovely ending, you have to admit.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2013)

"Cricket? Nobody understands cricket! You gotta know what a crumpet is to understand cricket!"


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sucks too cuz my friend just had her first kid a month ago, a week later mom had a stroke, 2 weeks later they find the tumor. Thanks for the kind words fam.
> 
> And thanks for the info Max and Mo.


Yeah bro, thats how it was for my mom, they thought she had a stroke and when they did the CAT SCAN they found the tumors, what was worse was that the Brain tumors were not the root source of the cancer. Thats when they found the root of it in her lungs, she was Stage 3 and passed about 7 weeks after they found it.

@JD, I was thinking the same thing...good call!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

genuity said:


> "Cricket? Nobody understands cricket! You gotta know what a crumpet is to understand cricket!"


Yeah I feed crickets to my pet fish....lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2013)

Outstanding.

For those of you who enjoyed the Stamets talk, this is a longer
talk on what fungi can teach us.

[video=youtube;IuHCtRTC8JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuHCtRTC8JY[/video]

Actually, this is the classic "How mushrooms can save the world":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNRFxmfQNbo

Take care,

JD

P.S. FWIW, I really enjoy your avatar Amber...it made waiting while the 
video dialog to pop up much more enjoyable. :0)


----------



## Reloader (Oct 23, 2013)

New glass, I love the ice catcher. This is now my "goodnight bong".


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2013)

Some photos from Day #35:

The PurpleBerry is really developing nicely:



The Headband is very strong:


The LA Con is my other favorite:



The Skywalker Kush OG is still lanky, but will get time to fill out:


Kosher Kush is looking crazy, but the torture is done and is appears to be filling in:

I joked in my thread that my Kosher Kush reminds me of this character:


Take care,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd smoke a bowl with that dude, looks like he's already had a few.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2013)

He is a little squinty, isn't he?

...and he sounds like he had smoked many, many bowls. IIRC he
sounds like someone rubbing two balloons across each other.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2013)

Was a good day for a ride...



















Tonight I rewire the ECU and install the new fuel injector controller.
Dinner time!!!



After some bong rips.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2013)

That's horrible mate. My step Dad died from a 4th degree. They gave him 6 months to live max, 95% will die within that period with a 4th degree. After that the %'s are just straight up nutz oh hazel nuts! He was a strong fukker though, ex pro footballer in the 60's, and after his operation he insisted on going back to work Then one day he phoned me to pick him up as his left side just froze, and that was it really, downhill all the way. He survived 18 months in total which defied many odds. But really with a malignant 4th degree no amount of Oil is going to help I am afraid to say. They can only operate generally once, and really after that its a lottery. When this happened to my step dad, the Mill he worked in sacked him for fraud (this is what made him collapse). They accused him of selling off paper "broke" as a differnet kind (you get dark and white broke which then makes different qualities of paper). By all accounts 15 tonne had gone missing. There was a group of people in the company who were actually stealing the stuff, but it was nothing to do with my step Dad. After he collapsed, went to hospital, the doctor had said to my Mum, I am surprised that he could even sign his name on a sales order let alone know the difference between what white and dark broke actually was. The company instantly reinstated him on full sick pay. A few weeks later they found the missing 15 tonne of white broke in the corner of one of the warehouses....what a bunch of CUNTS!!!! He'd worked there 36 years up to the day they sacked him.

Anyway, I really hope the lady is in as little pain as possible and even though oil may not save her, I am sure it would make her time a lot better. Even back in the early 90's when that happened to my step Dad, his older brother was in the same cancer ward at the end, riddled with cancer, he used to toke up daily as he didn't want to take morphine and not be compus mentus for his family.




jigfresh said:


> Does anyone know anything about MJ and cancer? A friend of mines mother just got diagnosed with a stage 4 brain tumor and I wondered if any of you knew anything about hemp seed oil, or whatever that stuff is. I've seen articles and such, but that's not the same as real info and I'm having a hard time finding good info. Let me know if you know anything... even just a story you heard.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Nice plants by the way guys. Can't wait till my closet looks like yours james. Full of green!





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah bro, thats how it was for my mom, they thought she had a stroke and when they did the CAT SCAN they found the tumors, what was worse was that the Brain tumors were not the root source of the cancer. Thats when they found the root of it in her lungs, she was Stage 3 and passed about 7 weeks after they found it.
> 
> @JD, I was thinking the same thing...good call!!!
> 
> ...


And on a positive note, yesterday I only spent 5 hours in a tent chopping de ganj (instead of the previous 10). Thankfully my friend didn't call a sicky on the trim party this round

Slainte

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay, so I AM nicely stoned from some of gen's Black Dynamite genes, but this was pretty cool:
(I almost didn't bother clicking on it, but am glad I did)

[video=youtube_share;eNAyMLaZl4k]http://youtu.be/eNAyMLaZl4k[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2013)

11 days since the flip


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

gutted woke up 2day and went to check my girls and both Deep blue x Engineers dream i had from BB are male  gonna need to throw another cpl fem seeds in 12/12 from seed to make up for them,

View attachment 2869266View attachment 2869267


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Appeals are good but they can do yer head in as well, all that waiting about for decisions when you just want to get on. Keep yer pecker up lad!!!


Im trying pal.
Just got me a 400


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice shots there java, im sure ive got a few skywalkers and other kush's left from Dwez. I hope i get the chance to pop them.
Thinking of a multi strain 12/12 from seed for the festives.
First off....hunting down me old DOG first. Might be a chance its still kicking about with the pineapple i swaped it for. Fingerez crossed.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 24, 2013)

well down to six plants


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 24, 2013)

sowed,4 seeds, 2 deep blues, which didn't pop? and two livers, that did pop, but some how. lost there heads????? before that. then sowed two more dpg, and Binji (dog) got to those. 



man! going to buy a table, and get my plants off the ground. been off school for 4 days. had final exam, for two classes. Pasted the ac class, and diesel engines, pluss machinist skills class. taking a farm safty, every friday, from 8 to 4 :30 pm, which shows you how to use all the trackers, and how they hook up. cool thing about this class. I will have forklift cerification. lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 24, 2013)

and safty too&#916; which i did see a job asking for. start, hydro, and electric wiring this monday. lol been working on my 68 too, latly. going to start driving it again. been a year or more. seens i last drove it. needs brakes, but no cash right now, for my toy. but soon!!!


----------



## Liddle (Oct 24, 2013)

genuity said:


> "cricket? Nobody understands cricket! You gotta know what a crumpet is to understand cricket!"


epic. Tmnt


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha I just got it...  x10


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice catch Liddle. Totally unrelated other than it's an old reference of a fictitious old wise man, but yesterday I saw a picture that brought me back. Was a sign that said "Have you seen him" with a picture of animal chin. 

Cali... that's cool you are learning so much shit in school. You should be able to get a ton of different jobs with all that knowledge.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2013)

Or build an amazing grow


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh shit... didn't mention to you guys. The LEDs look like it's gonna work out. Think I'll be getting them on Saturday. WOOOT!

I'll get at you jd.

And wanted to share I smoked a bowl of the uncured Grape Kush last night. Seriously worried I was gonna get too high. Just kept going up and up and up. Was like high school. Made me really happy.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2013)

It better be 600w...


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2013)

the mrs and nipper have both got ear infections and i got a man flu coming.... oh joy lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

No good west. Take care yourselves. Lots of fluids mate... and no... tea don't count.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

JD them plants look very nice man! Is your Skywalker from seed or clone?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2013)

I do not go to the doctor, ever....

...but for an ear infection. When you look in the mirror
and see that your head is swelling on the one side, well
then you go.

BUt I never get these sorts....I am hoping that yours is
the typical, transient, variety.

I appreciate the good word Cinders. We are happy to see you getting
back on your feet.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

Yikes. Speaking of doctors. You guys know what the #3 killer in the USA is. Avoidable Medical Mistakes! Estimates say up to 440,000 people a year die from mistakes at the hospital.

Stay safe. Stay home.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yikes. Speaking of doctors. You guys know what the #3 killer in the USA is. Avoidable Medical Mistakes! Estimates say up to 440,000 people a year die from mistakes at the hospital.
> 
> Stay safe. Stay home.


Time to regulate up them there doctor types!

*the argument for regulation:
-No more than 5 doctors per hospital, and only one can be on duty at a time!
-And no one needs a specialist! Any regular civilian-style hunting doctor will do. A specialist just means more people will die quicker!


**the argument against regulation:
-Doctor's don't kill patients: it's the hospitals that kill patients! So ban all hospitals!!!
-When doctors are outlawed only OUTLAWS will have doctors!!!
-You'll have to pry my doctor out of cold dead hands that, ironically, became of the "deceased" variety thanks to my doctor!!!


----------



## max420thc (Oct 24, 2013)

I grew up around portland when i was a kid. I dont know how you ride a scooter in all the rain.
Super cool looking scooter..it should haul ass when you get it done


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2013)

I was born & raised in Alaska, so rain in the winter is a blessing (beats snow, when it comes to two-wheeled vehicles).

Plus, I have a waterproof Joe Rocket (Atomic 4.0) riding jacket, and just bought a set of Tourmaster rain-proof riding jacket & pants to wear over everything, and some nice waterproof winter riding gloves.
Still have all my old cold-weather clothing from Alaska, so I layer up underneath and hardly notice all the way down to mid-30's when I probably shouldn't be riding anyways.

But I do need to get me a set of Pirelli tires more suitable for cool & wet roads, although it gets quite warm & sunny here in the summer months.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 24, 2013)

JD those girls are looking very nice.

Cali, awesome news about school. 

I just smoked my first taste of the dog I grew outside. It was picked early due to weather but it still looks like it's covered in snow. By far the frostiest bud I ever grew. I really wished it was out early enough to finish properly instead of stuck out because of room issues inside. This will not be an issue this time around, I just hooked up a 1000 watter and put the 600 up for backup. So when I flip the new batch of 25 or so girls I'll have 1 600 and a 1000 and a back up in case I have issues like I did this run. The best part is they are Dog, Sour and Smelly cherry, and Black SS. Peace

I almost forgot, I got a part time job with a new Tabaco farm down the road helping with the growing, curing, and helping with rolling cigars. He just got ag. approval, and a new strain of Tabaco to take this year down the street. It's as close to a legal job doing what I love that I'm going to find around here. The main farm is in the Domenic Republic. This won't affect my school funding but obviously I give up the training money from unemployment and maybe somebody else can find some help when needed.


----------



## abrooks2152 (Oct 24, 2013)

just checking out the new updates to the app. it was shit b4 but is ok now. i couldnt even post pics. lame!!! but now that its worken. what up peeps 600watt mh/hps here just harvested here are a few pics, just cause i can lost them now. its a hobby for me. more or less dont want to b in the streets for herb. so that said im no pro, hope u like

everything i post is makebelieve and pretend happy time


----------



## max420thc (Oct 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was born & raised in Alaska, so rain in the winter is a blessing (beats snow, when it comes to two-wheeled vehicles).
> 
> Plus, I have a waterproof Joe Rocket (Atomic 4.0) riding jacket, and just bought a set of Tourmaster rain-proof riding jacket & pants to wear over everything, and some nice waterproof winter riding gloves.
> Still have all my old cold-weather clothing from Alaska, so I layer up underneath and hardly notice all the way down to mid-30's when I probably shouldn't be riding anyways.
> ...


Yea..you got to dress like a condom to ride around Oregon on a bike.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm a firm believer in practicing Safer Bike: always bring a raincoat (you never know just where that road has been)!!!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm a firm believer in practicing Safer Bike: always bring a raincoat (you never know who's been on that road)!!!


I fixed it.

:0)

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a couple of vids from Reggie "600" Watts:

(kind of) the making of the song:

[youtube]_Ags6Fmjroo[/youtube]


The video with the finished song:

[youtube]gkm-DigpYLM[/youtube]


----------



## budolskie (Oct 25, 2013)

toking on sum of the finest bb p killer i have a pic il hoy up later when iv been and checked my babies


----------



## budolskie (Oct 25, 2013)

here a pic of the p killer and few of each my ladies 

1st 2 the p killer 
next 2 my afghan kush 
next 2 the blue rhino
next 2 the caramel ice 
next 2 the critical 47
and last one them together.... 
iv missed my pips or bulb as there is card off posty to go do a pick up in morning hopefully bulb and it will be in for sunday morning then thats 14 days under the 400mh then under the 600 hps till bout xmas haha.. iv had to super crop a couple on the caramel ice like


----------



## abrooks2152 (Oct 25, 2013)

thats some awsome looking ladys, gees the tops on thet one, is thet just l.s.t.ing or did u top her a few? either way super nice looking

everything i post is makebelieve and pretend happy time


----------



## supchaka (Oct 25, 2013)

I haven't done a video in a dogs age 
[video=youtube_share;paSfe54OJmY]http://youtu.be/paSfe54OJmY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Bud and Chaka,,, plants are looking tip top!


----------



## 420ms3 (Oct 25, 2013)

hey 600 club i have a quick question for you...
is it more efficient to run a 1000 watt bulb dimmed to 600 watts or to run a 600 watt bulb in a 600 watt ballast?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd run the 600 @ 600. I'm sure the difference would be negligible though.


----------



## 420ms3 (Oct 25, 2013)

ok thanks, i was looking into getting another 600 setup for over the winter and i found a 1000 watt lumatek ballast for the same price as a 600 watt and thought hey i have extra 1000 watt bulbs laying around... ill pony up and buy another 600 bulb


----------



## durbanmistyman (Oct 25, 2013)

With the 1000w solis-tek ballast i have I can run a 600 watt lamp on the 600 setting and it is more efficient than my 600 lumatek. But im sure with most ballasts you would be more efficient running 600 ballast w/ 600 lamp


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Something about dimming a 1k down doesnt sit right with me. 600w ballast with 600w bulb. 1kw ballast with 1kw bulb one or the other.


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Something about dimming a 1k down doesnt sit right with me. 600w ballast with 600w bulb. 1kw ballast with 1kw bulb one or the other.


i can understand if you only have only one light maybe, but why would you only have one light?.

better to have the tool made for the job, than one adapted to do it.

i prefer to veg my plants til they outgrow the footprint of a 600, then i turn on another one and spread the plants out. i think this is more efficient than having your plants spread out and having your lights lowered down to 400w or whatever.

does anybody else share my school of thought?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

I am a fan of multiple lights vs. 1 light changing wattage. If that's your school, then I'm a member.  Having a tough morning thinking over here.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Im with ya ghb, I veg my plants till they out grow the 600 on the mover, then they get 2-600s on movers. Same concept just using movers


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2013)

light mover eh? now there is being efficient and then there is being a cheapskate!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> light mover eh? now there is being efficient and then there is being a cheapskate!



Hey at least its not dimmable!!! lol

edit: On a serious note though, 5w mover doubling the coverage of my light. There is a loss in light exposure but overall I think it can get you a better gpw ratio.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

I know you were just joking GHB, but I am of the opinion that a light on a light mover can actually out perform 2 stationary lights. Based on nothing other than reading stupid stuff on the net.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I know you were just joking GHB, but I am of the opinion that a light on a light mover can actually out perform 2 stationary lights. Based on nothing other than reading stupid stuff on the net.


Now this I dont think I can agree with,,, along with your last post in your journal!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 25, 2013)

Im gonna have to say I totally agree with Who disagreeing with Jig on that


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

Now i'm so fucking confused. I been rocking out to this song on repeat all morning though.

I've actually thought I've been losing my balance the last two days. Hoping tonight I don't feel like I'm gonna fall over.

[youtube]996nDRrFa64[/youtube]

Been light on the tunes lately 600. WTF?

Oh... Honey Bee is the SHIIZZZZIIEEEEENNNIIIIIZZZZZLLLLLEEEE. I would describe the high as happy, floaty, buzzy. It felt like my body was being filled with vibrating cotton candy that was lighter than air and had me up like a balloon. Lovely taste too. Nice work to the man.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 25, 2013)

Then two bowls later you ran out! Lol. I've had my share of disappointments. More with hermies than yields but it still allows me to tease you. It's ok I'm part Mexican!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oh... Honey Bee is the SHIIZZZZIIEEEEENNNIIIIIZZZZZLLLLLEEEE. I would describe the high as happy, floaty, buzzy. It felt like my body was being filled with vibrating cotton candy that was lighter than air and had me up like a balloon. Lovely taste too. Nice work to the man.




lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;5X1_655g22Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X1_655g22Y[/video]


----------



## abrooks2152 (Oct 25, 2013)

it doesnt matter if u run it at600 or 1000 the balast still putts out 1000 u just use 600watt. what i mean is your power outige is the same your getting billed for 1000 might as well use 1000 dunno what that breaks down to where u t but

everything i post is makebelieve and pretend happy time


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Now i'm so fucking confused. I been rocking out to this song on repeat all morning though.
> 
> I've actually thought I've been losing my balance the last two days. Hoping tonight I don't feel like I'm gonna fall over.
> 
> ...


hahaha..good description,*vibrating cotton candy* hahaha..sounds like fun.something for the gals..right on point.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

bh*0 *pr*0*n
View attachment 2870835


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

genuity said:


> hahaha..good description,vibrating cotton candy hahaha..*sounds like fun.something for the gals*..right on point.


lmao



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> bh*0 *pr*0*n
> View attachment 2870835



Oh snap  You should be alright for a while.







jigfresh said:


> Been light on the tunes lately 600. WTF?


[video=youtube;fTbzW3wbIj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTbzW3wbIj4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;xNgPwTcM6ek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNgPwTcM6ek[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2013)

Mini DST>>>


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Can just tell, hes gonna grow up and make Club 1,200  Congrats you two! now three!


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2013)

yep,wonderful day it is...^^^^^congrats to you & the fam.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2013)

Amazing! 
Congrats to you & the Mrs


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks 600Droogies, time to hit the hay and try and get some shut eye.


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2013)

congratulations mr and mrs d, he looks a healthy yin.

that was quick as a flash, i didn't even know your wife had gone in to labour.

sleep well dst clan


----------



## abrooks2152 (Oct 25, 2013)

wow

everything i post is makebelieve and pretend happy time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2013)

DST said:


> Thanks 600Droogies, time to hit the hay and try and get some shut eye_* for the last time over the next 18+ years*_.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Cé atá ag teacht liom?!!!



[h=1]Ireland: Bill Introduced to Legalize Pot[/h]Posted on *October 25, 2013 at 9:42 am* by Ben Livingston in Politics


Email
0
Print
50​







​




Irish legislators propose legal pot


A member of the Irish Parliament has introduced a bill to legalize cannabis in the country. &#8220;Ireland is ready for the legalisation of cannabis,&#8221; legislator Luke Ming Flanagan told the _Irish Times_.
The proposal would allow the country&#8217;s pot lovers to *possess up to an ounce* of the currently-prohibited flower, and *grow up to six plants* at home. It would also allow for &#8220;cannabis social clubs&#8221; in which groups of tokers may produce pot together.
Mr. Flanagan is a long-time cannabis legalization advocate who was once arrested for mailing over 200 joints to the Irish Parliament and trying to deliver a pot plant to the minister responsible for drug policy. In 2004 he was elected to his county council, then to mayor in 2010 before winning a Parliament seat in 2011. Earlier this year, he told _The Journal_ that he no longers uses cannabis in Ireland, but still lights up in Amsterdam.
The proposal will be considered November 8, and Irish pot activists are organizing around the date. The legislator expects cannabis legalization to earn the country hundreds of millions of euros. &#8221;If cannabis is legalised, we can make a shopping list out of the amount of money which legalising cannabis will save this country,&#8221; Flanagan told the Irish Times.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats to you and your family DST!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

That's a good looking baby mate. Good day to be born I guess... my cousin has her little guy as well.

EDIT: Sorry fam. You kinda got outshone there with a new baby. That's a shit load of wax. Looks like rice crispys. Great job bro... glad it all worked out.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;xzkWTcDZFH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkWTcDZFH0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

[h=1]Canada Medical Marijuana Going Backwards: Six Months Jail for Home-Growing[/h]Posted on *October 2, 2013 at 9:05 am* by David Downs in featured, Growing Marijuana, Legal


Email
0
Print
603​







​




Canada to implement sweeping medical cannabis changes


The medical marijuana country of Canada takes a step backwards this week with the implementation of new rules that end home-growing and establish and delivery-only oligopoly.
On Tuesday, Canada officially banned home-growing and dispensaries while privatizing commercial medical marijuana distribution. Health officials said the changes will create a $1 billion industry within 10 years, _TIME_ reports. Critics bemoan the loss of cheap, effective home-growing.
&#8220;Instead, starting Tuesday, medical marijuana users, or aspiring users, can send in an application directly to sanctioned corporate producers, along with a doctor&#8217;s note (or in some cases, a nurse&#8217;s note). If approved, they can place an order, pay the market price (the black market price is about $10 a gram; officials say the medical marijuana price will drop below that within a year), and wait for the secure courier to deliver their weed.&#8221;
About 40,000 Canadians are registered to use medicinal pot, and that number could grow to 450,000 by 2024.
Meanwhile defiant homegrowers face mandatory six-month jail terms.
&#8220;They treat pot like it&#8217;s plutonium,&#8221; Blair Longley, head of the single-issue Marijuana Party tells TIME.
Celebrity grower and teacher Jorge Cervantes tells us in a recent interview that Canada is going backward as a result of a government controlled by oil money-enriched conservatives.
&#8220;They got too much oil money and those guys are dictating policy,&#8221; Cervantes said. &#8220;They&#8217;re in pretty bad shape up in Canada and I&#8217;m not at all pelased with the way things are going up there.&#8221; (viaStT.org)


----------



## Liddle (Oct 25, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a couple of vids from Reggie "600" Watts:
> 
> (kind of) the making of the song:
> 
> ...


Reggie 600 Watts Running Of The Bulbs lolz


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2013)

DST That is a great looking kid!!

FM thatdoes look like rice crispys.

These new laws and proposed laws leave me with a bleak outlook on the future of our beloved plant


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> bh*0 *pr*0*n
> View attachment 2870835





DST said:


> Mini DST>>>





Thats better!



bassman999 said:


> DST That is a great looking kid!!
> 
> FM thatdoes look like rice crispys.
> 
> These new laws and proposed laws leave me with a bleak outlook on the future of our beloved *planEt*


Missed an E there. I just realized how close those two words are lol... wait  did I mean *worLds*??? *E.......-L......... EL* ~ the one, aw shit. 
 Fret not Bass ol' buddy, the weed will always grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2013)

Not a coincidence those sets of words are so close me thinks too


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratz DST thats awesome! Ill check in later with a whole lot of random. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 26, 2013)

quick shot in the veg room and the northern lights x big bud auto flowering freebie from the last pips.
my dogs, blue pit and deep blue x engineers dream i have just planted 6 of each in the prop no germ also in there is my 2 headed white widow. couple clones for my m8 and his 5 great white shark and 5 white rhino


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats Mr and Mrs DST!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Mini DST>>>


Congrats on the little prince. Very cute!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Fucked right off this morning, checked in on my plants and found that every one of the Dippy, Engineers dream x and casey jones are all MALE not happy at all, this has screwed me over and im in a shitty position now the new year is looking bleak without this harvest, i honestly never expected a 100% male ratio from all my BB seeds.....gutted


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 26, 2013)

sorry to read that^^^^^ i've been running bb strains for over a year. i always get 70% if not 50% females all the time. very happy with breeders boutique seed. will be getting some blue pit soon


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> sorry to read that^^^^^ i've been running bb strains for over a year. i always get 70% if not 50% females all the time. very happy with breeders boutique seed. will be getting some blue pit soon


yeah m8 i always hear gd things so wasnt expecting that, im not saying anything against BB as they do quality strains but i seem to be the unluckiest cunt out never known anyone to get all males from every strain of seed they got


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Congrats on the little prince Very cute!


 might wanna make a quick edit job jimmer 

that be prince dst


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 26, 2013)

glad to see dst baby. hhbb


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 26, 2013)

going to spark one up for dst!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations D!!!
Great looking baby you have there! 
I'm sure he'll be pissing you off shortly due to taking all sleep away from you, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2013)

My plants are in their 8th week now and only a few look like they'll be finishing up soon. It's looking like I've got some 9-10 week strains here  but oh well. At least they all look healthy and happy at this stage


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

For real SW? You sure everyone is a male? That really fuckin sucks. I'd use that luck of your for some use. Go bet for the team you hate to win the championship... They'll be destined to fail lol. 

that's really shitty bro.

hows the fam holding up bassman? Are the girls crushed about the pup? Or are the kids handling it with more grace than the adults.

I'm picking up my LEDs today. Woooot. Redesigning the closet around them. Its sooooo on.


----------



## abrooks2152 (Oct 26, 2013)

go bhfuil an nuacht is measa sa lá atà inniu 

everything i post is makebelieve and pretend happy time


----------



## abrooks2152 (Oct 26, 2013)

Any one know anything about buydutchseeds? im interested in thier papaya and black berry. let me know. thanx

everything i post is makebelieve and pretend happy time


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> yeah m8 i always hear gd things so wasnt expecting that, im not saying anything against BB as they do quality strains but i seem to be the unluckiest cunt out never known anyone to get all males from every strain of seed they got


Got pics? If you got 100% males, I would lock yourself in a room cause you got a black cloud lurking over you! Then again you are a Weed Superhero so maybe Doktor Male Pollen corrupted your grow. It sucks man but its also part of growing, I feel for ya bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> hows the fam holding up bassman? Are the girls crushed about the pup? Or are the kids handling it with more grace than the adults.


We buried her with a stuffed Doodle Bear. We all wrote her a message on it.

I have this underlying guilt, as I let the exterminator put the poison in the backyard.
I had a feeling that something might happen like this.
He assured me it would be fine, but anyway I feel a lot of guilt about it.
I think everyone else is doing a lots better than me dealing with it honestly.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> We buried her with a stuffed Doodle Bear. We all wrote her a message on it.
> 
> I have this underlying guilt as I let the exterminator put the poison in the backyard.
> I had a feeling that something might happen like this.
> ...


I feel for you bro, stay strong!

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Congrats to you and your family DST!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM


QFT

This will a trying time, but it lays lightly for some odd reason. :0)

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> QFT
> 
> This will a trying time, but it lays lightly for some odd reason. :0)
> 
> JD


I am not stoned yet JD, what does that mean?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

It lays light, like a light snow. Covers everything, makes it all different... but it melts quickly.

That's my guess at least. I haven't smoked either lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

Its a heavy test and responsibility, but not a burden, a lovely gift to help both parties grow as people. 

Im stoned.



[video=youtube;L4Ux98InKvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4Ux98InKvg[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Oct 26, 2013)

congrats dst m8, i have sum good news today aswell i have just had a £5 double on lambert and lakaku and that has bought me a dehumidifier from aldi i just been and picket it up before i been planning on it all weekend and was hoping to win a bet to cover the cost 

here it is https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/sunday-6th-october/product-detail/ps/p/dehumidifier


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats D enjoy it why they are young once they start walking and talking IT GETS CRAZY lol. Being a Dad sure is a joy


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 26, 2013)

person: hey DST hows the baby
DST: good, stay away from him!
congrats man wish you all nothing but the best


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2013)

Papa DST! How's Momma doing? That is a very handsome son you have there. Welcome to the parent hood 



> &#8220;Giving birth is little more than a set of muscular contractions granting passage of a child. Then the mother is born.&#8221;
> &#8213; Erma Bombeck



Congratulations!
Mo and Mrs Mo


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations for real.. Dst..the journey begins..


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am not stoned yet JD, what does that mean?


Oh well, so much for profundity.... :0)

*This will be a trying time, but it lays lightly on one, for some odd reason.*

You do not sleep, eat, or do anything else like a normal person, when 
you have an infant. It can be very hard at times. Psychotic in its randomness...
BUT it seems like a Blessing, a Very Good Thing, even while it is 
happening, and not just only later. It is hard to explain.

...but, yes, I was stoned, and this did not help. :0)

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Oh well, so much for profundity.... :0)
> 
> *This will be a trying time, but it lays lightly on one, for some odd reason.*
> 
> ...


Yep I know that, I got 3 kids of my own and maybe a few in different ports I visited while doing 20 years in the Navy! lol Now I am stoned. Hope you all have a great weekend!

Peace
FM


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 26, 2013)

woof woof the dog is here 

Still smoking Lemon Skunk. In my new pipe i have found so much joy and pleasure. I kept a Snowcap clone, i just had a hard time removing it so i let it grow without much attention. Last run i lost about half to mold so trying to minimize the chance of mold ive removed growth along the stem. Got 3 reg dogs seeing the light. Gonna pop some fems too just in case. Lemon Skunk re-veg went well, you might not see it, but that is just how "my" Lemon Skunk looks like. Crazy leafs craving high humidity. Cloning in a couple days.

Oh and crazy story. I was at work on the freeway when a guy i work with walks by the machine with a cannabis plant. No mistake, it was a beautiful little bush. So when i had time i went to him and was like wtf?! He told me he went for a piss and there is a field of cannabis right next to us. Holy crap i went to check it out and dang there was like 50 plants cramped together under a freeway bridge. Id say they were about 4 weeks into flower they all seemed the same. Some kind of purple strain. Well i was pretty amazed. But i dont think it will last. There is so much work going on in the area. Cant stop thinking of "saving/stealing" one  lol and finish it up.
Time for bed. Nighty night


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. Much appreciated.

Scottishweedman, sorry to hear of your baw busting grow. I am sure you never germed all the beans so there will be females in there, but shitty odds you got for sure. I am about to sow some beans too, when I get a minute.

Catch you all later.

Slainte, DST


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> Scottishweedman, sorry to hear of your baw busting grow. I am sure you never germed all the beans so there will be females in there, but shitty odds you got for sure. I am about to sow some beans too, when I get a minute.
> 
> ...


mate i got a cpl dippy left but im not takin no chances, gonna use fems only from now on and just thro 1 dippy at a time in there and if i get a fem i'll be happy but if not then at least im not losing out completely, i'm in this for the green i earn from my green so males are of no use to me, i still look forward to sampling some dippy someday, the only BB strain i have tried is 8 week cured blue pit and was one of the best smokes i ever had.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> ... and maybe a few in different ports I visited while doing 20 years in the Navy! lol Now I am stoned. Hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Daddy, is that you!?!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2013)

Two grows ago I sowed 16 s33ds and got 3 females.
This current grow I sowed 12 s33ds and got 9 females.
I appear to be unable to find a middle ground.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

"Four grows and 7lbs ago..." ~spaghetti burgers address. 

Last thing I pop from BB was 5 blue pit beans, got 3 nice females. I got more BB on the way, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 26, 2013)

I have just woke up for a midnight bong to nock me back out, I plant 18 bb pips 6 are fem dog and 6 reg blue pit and 6 reg deep blue x engineers dream. I want 4 dogs to mainline and a mother and a mother out each the regs and I be happy chappy


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 27, 2013)

What's up fellow growers? Just thought I would share a few pics. 1st is the ladies getting ready to show flower any time and 2nd is my green house Purple Cookie Monster. It could pass as indoor came out super nice. Well hope everyone had a nice weekend. Peace out & Stay Lit!!View attachment 2872225View attachment 2872226


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2013)

I got bout 14 bb s33ds 3 x dippy 2 x deep co, 3 engineers dream 3 black ss, 3 sour cherry all bout ready to sex, last couple of blue pits i grew were boys and are hoping for a few boys but not many.


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 27, 2013)

im running 600w for my flowering... 
(GOAL 1 oz per plant)
my first harvest n may! hit 4 1/2 oz dried off 8  
just harvested 
yeided me 6 oz off 5 plants.  now its time to raise my goal again !


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

you can do it reklaw, this is the best time of the year to be growing i reckon. 

you will be getting 18oz on your next harvest.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

Nibiru day 30





Closelier...





More closelier....


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well My Outdoor Dog plants made teeny weeny buds...hundreds and hundreds of them.
I trimmed what I could, but most is just kibble.
Not sure what went wrong, but Ill make hash/oil/keif or whatever from it.

Another weird Dog thing is that one clone taken with a few others at the start of lowering wont reveg.
Over 2.5 maybe even 3 months and still spitting out single leaves. The rest are fully re-vegged and have 5 blade or better leaves now.
If if doenst work it out she will get dumped in a week.


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 27, 2013)

ghb said:


> you can do it reklaw, this is the best time of the year to be growing i reckon.
> 
> you will be getting 18oz on your next harvest.


psssh i HOPE!!!... still learning all tips helpful... right now im trying to take care of PM!!!!!!!! any help be nice. also im growing organic


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2013)

I took some "art shots" this morning after the lights went out, 
using a flashlight rather than the flash.






]View attachment 2872611

Have a great day.

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2013)

and herez mine.LMAO! I don't know wTF happened?it looks like a bloody grape vine bush or something. it looked so much better in the tent. lollol


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2013)

That monster has giant colas sticking in all directions!

Burn it with FIRE!

Thanks for sharing.

JD

P.S. And and Angel on top, of course. ;0)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

Lmao it's a witch burn it at the stake!
kolas everywhere.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Nibiru day 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pr*0*&#8203;n overload, I need a cold shower now!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 27, 2013)

I chopped my black ss today. I don't know if I messed up and got one of my smelly cherry in the mix or if it's 2 different pheno's but have 2 totally different buds. They both are awesome buds though so I'm very happy. I've been so busy I haven't paid much attention other than feeding and watering. The buds are rock hard and frosty. Here's a pic of each.

I also opened up my flower area and veg area to 1 big area and flipped a bunch of bb gear.
The Dog in the corner is coming down Fri.
I've been working in my yard getting it backfilled and digging a swell so my yard and new garden will quit flooding.
Peace!


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2013)

Dream Dog is about finished, lost a few to mold but nothing major I don't think.










Architecture is Dog, flowers are a combo of the Engineers and the Dog, but no colouring (and this came from a purple pheno) so makes me think it's going to probably be more leaning to the "dog side" when smoking it...we shall see, "the dog side" is a difficult one.
Slainte,
DST


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have 3 cuts from the Dog with the teeny buds but millions of small branches.
I am going to top to 4 and no more and see what I get this time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2013)

DST said:


> ... so makes me think it's going to probably be more leaning to the "dog side" when smoking it...we shall see, "the dog side" is a difficult one.
> Slainte,
> DST





Obi-Bong once thought as you do. 
You don't know the _*power*_ of the Dog Side. 
I must obey my master...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree the DOG is a serious force to be reckoned with esp after I get a leash on her during flowering


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

So that's what his face looks like.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2013)

ANIKAN!!!!!
ANIKAN!!!!!
ANIKAN!!!!!


----------



## beginner420 (Oct 27, 2013)

What would be a recommended grow tent size for say 2 plants with a 600 watt HPS system?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

3' x 3' would be good.


----------



## beginner420 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks much appreciated


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2013)

today is the day my 600hps goes in and i set the dehumidifier up in there will get a few pics of them also


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2013)

well the sun is in there, with the dehumidifier set on 35% couple pics 15 days they been on 12/12


1st 3 pics the afghan kush
2nd 3 pics the blue rhino 
3rd 3 pics the caramel ice
4th 3 pics the critical 47
next couple pics them together under new bulb and last pic is the dehumidifier and bulb


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

plants look nice budlskie, you are really getting into the lst thing aren't you?. you should be in for a nice variety of smoke in the new year.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2013)

yes i love the idea of canopy control and think it makes trimming easier, instead of loads bits shite that dry to a bongs worth if that haha... plus with just flowering in a 4x4 i benifit more nice buds by spreading them out the light same distance away from every head just about instead of 1 haha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys... I caught that RIU bug where I can't make line breaks/ carriage returns. What was the solution again??? Really really annoying.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... I caught that RIU bug where I can't make line breaks/ carriage returns. What was the solution again??? Really really annoying.


like you cant make paraghraphs or hit the enter button?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah... RIU is physically stopping my hand from hitting the enter button. It's really weird. My pinky just stops mid press and goes back to the ' " button. Can you help?


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... RIU is physically stopping my hand from hitting the enter button. It's really weird. My pinky just stops mid press and goes back to the ' " button. Can you help?


yup its cause youre using IE 10 ie 10 and vbulletin arent working well together

you can either switch your browser or
you can go to my roll it up
general settings
go all the way down until you see this: (first one under misc options)
Message Editor Interface: 

 Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing 
 Basic Editor - A simple text box 
 Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls 

and switch it to basic , you will loose your smilies though


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

Actually the site just reformats my text taking out all line breaks, new paragraphs, whatever you want to call them. It's happened to people here before and someone had a simple solution..... and the extra fun bit... I can't edit my posts. It won't let me hit the save button.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2013)

it is most likely due to using IE 10 if thats what youre using


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

I love when people tell me what I'm doing. I'm actually using chrome. I never use IE.And I don't want to give up smilies, so I guess everyone will have to deal with a big mess of text from me from now on.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love when people tell me what I'm doing. I'm actually using chrome. I never use IE.And I don't want to give up smilies, so I guess everyone will have to deal with a big mess of text from me from now on.


okay sorry was just trying tohelp you.
it usually only happens with ie 10 ......ill just go away


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeez. Didn't mean to offend you. I'll go away too.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2013)

like this for a quick fix*........bold letters*
then back to reg letters.

or go to settings and change to *standard format.*


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 28, 2013)

STORMING LIKE CRAZY!
Long way home from work  Trees on the freeway.. The strongest wind ever recorded in DK.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Oct 28, 2013)

SO here is a question I was asked by a friend of a friend and struggled to give a solid answer: If you could only have ONE strain for the rest of your life to grow and smoke what would it be and why? Super Lemon Haze was my final answer after flip-flopping several times. What about you guys?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2013)

durbanmistyman said:


> SO here is a question I was asked by a friend of a friend and struggled to give a solid answer: If you could only have ONE strain for the rest of your life to grow and smoke what would it be and why? Super Lemon Haze was my final answer after flip-flopping several times. What about you guys?


Deep Psychosis from breeders boutique, funky grapey skunk, that never gets old.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 28, 2013)

Afternoon 600,

Here are some shots of an Ice Bomb I chopped yesterday. The Cotton Candy plants still need another couple of days. My growing partner Lil' Bud is just as happy as I am to finally harvest. Just between us, all that is fine and dandy, I just wish I could find a pair of trimming scissors that he could use to help me out a bit after the grow.
View attachment 2873977View attachment 2873979View attachment 2873981View attachment 2873988View attachment 2873991View attachment 2873992

Have a smooth week all.


Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweet Looking Buds!


----------



## lilNuki (Oct 28, 2013)

left is Mary and right one is Jane


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2013)

Mulanje in the rain/sun???






This picture isn't that great but you can see the screen panels in the background. I installed three over the weekend. These will be the hardest to install because of the limited access to the outside of the frame.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

Can I live in your greenhouse? I promise to take good care of the ladies!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2013)

stay away from the $99 600w ballast on ebay...I don't think mine lasted 60 days.

jig
sunni is right about using the standard setting to correct that problem except you still have the smilies, but it is in word form until you post. I pick up a bug yesterday that has caused me to buy another laptop until I can get the other one straightened out. I got the bug, but in the process I deleted something essential for when I click on something there's enough time to prepare a three course meal before the new image appears.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cof good luck with restoring the laptop


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope pr0n can help.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

That's not good CoF. It's nice you had that luxury of getting a new one in the meantime. I'm without my nice laptop for a few months now... the thing took a shit. Not very nice considering it costed around $1,800 and was only a year old. It was/ is still under warranty, but they are dragging their feet, so I wait. It's a panic when the laptop I'm on stops working sometimes. I'm computerless. Yikes! At least I have and can use my phone.

Speaking of... at one point on our walk today, both my wife and I were doing something on our phones. I told her to put hers away as I was self consious about us being 'those people'. Us standing on the beach with out baby... both lost looking at our phones. Shit. We still are 'those people'. I just don't want everyone to know.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

We went to the annual picnic place yesterday and after a couple hours more and more devices come out. At one point there was 3 iPad minis and about 5 cell phones. Beautiful day and we're all looking at the internet  

Here's a trick sort of question... see if anyone can figure it out. I'm thinking there may be 1 or 2 people who can. 
Tell me whats wrong in this picture??


----------



## GenePerfect (Oct 29, 2013)

the rose...


----------



## budolskie (Oct 29, 2013)

my bb pips i planted on sat............... and my 2 headed white widow, my m8s seedlins and clones and 1 of my babies under there new bulb and 1 of there enviroment i think they will love it since that de humidifiers in there i think i emptied about a liter out the tank this morning


the pips that have popped are from left to right 2 fem dogs, 4 reg blue pit and all 6 deep blue x engineers dream have popped


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2013)

For those with laptop problems, go to this site http://forums.majorgeeks.com/newattachment.php?t=280973&poststarttime=1382644040&posthash=a6dc28eaaceeb580dc057113f2aca4bb (luckily they use the same software as RIU so that makes navigating quite easy) Post your problem and you get someone who will provide solutions, advise on what software to use to remove bugs, incorrect registry keys etc, etc....They have got my old shitty laptop running everytime. (in fact I got a case going on with them just now as I cannot shut down my laptop!!). So yeh, give em a try.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2013)

Chaka, is it that the plant in front appears to have a leaf that
belongs to something behind it? Lost! :0)


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

GenePerfect said:


> the rose...


Negative sir!


Javadog said:


> Chaka, is it that the plant in front appears to have a leaf that
> belongs to something behind it? Lost! :0)


Negative there too...

This one takes a long think about, more than just the picture... LOL Ok I'm only thinking Whodat may know since we think alike sometimes.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2013)

your wife was having a bath and you came in to feed the girls / take a nice long shit. personally i'm not saying there is anything wrong with that but some may take offence.

close?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

lol ghb.

Whats wrong? That clone isnt covered in buds yet. You cloned right into soil? Chaka actually grew a healthy plant? JOKES!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok fuckers! It's cuz I'm only 10 days into flower on the current grow and them bitches are gonna get huge before I'm ready for them! First world problems, I know!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, big bitches FTW. Still a bit weary of the idea of a scrog for flower? 

Cant wait to see what goes down! Or you could just veg her super big for outdoors next year


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2013)

Its getting real in here this morning. Lol. Nice clone there Chaka. I thought mybe it was the rose being fake.

I did it again. Venture into riu land only to remember why I stick to familiar territory. Poor noobs... All they must see is bickering.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol imagine putting a 6 ft tall plant outdoors in March. Providing gophers didn't eat the fucker that would be a 20 lb bitch!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2013)

That would be a huge bitch.

[youtube]assZ9bcucmQ[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Its getting real in here this morning. Lol. Nice clone there Chaka. I thought mybe it was the rose being fake.
> 
> I did it again. Venture into riu land only to remember why I stick to familiar territory. Poor noobs... All they must see is bickering.


lol.
This was said to me recently... I was just being honest lol



superstoner1 said:


> Go fuck yourself. Some people have enough sense to know a closed mind should have a closed mouth, obviously you don't. Some people have also known others here for a few years and are able to take as joke. BTW, go fuck yourself.






supchaka said:


> Lol imagine putting a 6 ft tall plant outdoors in March. Providing gophers didn't eat the fucker that would be a 20 lb bitch!


My idea! MINE! 
[video=youtube;RW92ygltao4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW92ygltao4[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes, big bitches FTW. Still a bit weary of the idea of a scrog for flower?
> 
> Cant wait to see what goes down! Or you could just veg her super big for outdoors next year


I'm so up in the air with what I want to do with my next round. All I know is I'm ready to try something new again.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

I have seen 30 foot cannabis trees in Kauai! That is why it is called paradise


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol.
> This was said to me recently... I was just being honest lol


Too funny... that's the same guy who was in the thread that pissed me off. Some folks just have a grey cloud over their head.

Just remember, closed mind closed mouth. lol. It's like he heard it once and just parrots it whether it has any relevance to the situation or not.

Long live the 600  And all the journals of people associated with it.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2013)

you should come over to the uk growers thread sometime, always a warm welcome.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

That was the first thread I followed when I joined. Scared the shit out of me. It started with a guy who said he had $5K and wanted to start a grow. People just lit into him. I don't think I felt safe to post for almost a year (until I got on LordJin's thread)! That is where I first met DST.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

Outdoor Purple Urkle


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought both my girls laptops against ny better judgement..
For me not gonna happen, I think they all are unreliable and have gone through a few.
I built myself a desktop and have had ZERO issues with it.
There is nothing proprietary or without software included like most prefab pc and laptops now are.
Its not too hard to do and def saves money, just my .02 cents


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree! Home made PCs since 1991!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I agree! Home made PCs since 1991!


 Nice bro!
Again about not being too hard. I never used a pc or laptop till 9 yrs ago when I learned by using it and no schooling or help, so I think almost anyone can build one.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

Mac, have yet to have any issues, ever... even with it covered in resin! 


Iv only herd stories about the UK thread.... I looked once actually, not enough pr0n for my taste.











lol I found this jewel... Man its bad out there.



smokegreenshlt said:


> seeds from a female plant usually give u females


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2013)

correct who, if you stick around long enough you catch the odd glimpse of weed, but the uk thread is mainly for entertainment purposes for me.

speaking of pr0n i might be able to contribute some very soon, my blue pits are all going into major resin production and have stretched to over 6ft in places!.
now i just need to get some kind of light in the grow room to take some pics.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is some SoCal outdoor in the post rain sunshine:


Scott's OG #2




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> correct who, if you stick around long enough you catch the odd glimpse of weed, but the uk thread is mainly for entertainment purposes for me.
> 
> speaking of pr0n i might be able to contribute some very soon, my blue pits are all going into major resin production and have stretched to over 6ft in places!.
> now i just need to get some kind of light in the grow room to take some pics.


I tried a flashlight recently.

They turned out OK





JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

This song reminds me of the 600... 

[video=youtube;kExHaBkEYi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kExHaBkEYi8[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am looking into an inexpensive vaporizer.
I have never used one before, but am going to start soon.
I am looking for suggestions.
Launchbox etc are on my list, but is there anything cheaper that works as well?


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2013)

what you looking to vaporize more?*flowers or extracts*


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

genuity said:


> what you looking to vaporize more?*flowers or extracts*


Prolly flowers, but eventually both.
I just have to actually get the balls to make some extracts.
My past efforts didnt turn out well, just a sloppy mess that I got all over the pace


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

Both!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2013)

this is a good one to start with....[video=youtube;z-qaDwxgQVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-qaDwxgQVE[/video] I like it for flowers a lot,my buddy has it at the moment..i think you will like this bass.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I agree! Home made PCs since 1991!


Home made PC's since 1974 here.



*edit: It had 4KB of RAM, and used digital audio tape cassettes to save & load programs & data. If you wanted programs, you wrote them yourself, or you joined a computer club and could buy notebooks full of programs & crude games written out in hexadecimal code that you'd then have to data enter into the computer and save to a cassette tape.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

First used a PC in 1978. Saw my first computer in 1968 at Garrett/Air Research LA Airport - punch cards!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

My dad had a punch card reader/writer in his basement workshop. 
The tech company he worked for was changing their gear to solid state and was going to throw it away so my dad snagged it and brought it home.
He is also an old school ham radio operator who had a cool hamshack downstairs next to his workshop. Playtime as a kid was awesome!
He'd give me all his junk radios (civilian & military) & electronics gear and I'd use them as props for my sci-fi & superhero adventures.
I had a wall of zooty looking space stuff to play make-believe with.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

Similar to this:


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

My grandfather had a garage room that smelled like solder and vacuum tubes. He was always tinkering in there 

When he passed I inherited all of his tubes and transistors. I have a few of the first TIs in their packages - like seed packs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

Some of those tubes might be worth their weight in gold.
Tube-heads are always in need of old tubes in working condition and are willing to part with decent money to get them.
I love the old "Buck Rogers" radios & electronics.  
It was a cool environment to grow up in.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

His room looked like this:




I love the smell of my old 60s Fender amp! I am sure the fumes are all toxic


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

My dad was a ham too. I remember as a small child seeing a picture of a "naked" girl on tractor paper. She was made of X's and O's type shit but oh how I felt naughty for seeing it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

I probably saw the same naked chick image as you!
Man, how things have changed.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2013)

Great stuff. I saw the Borroughs card reader in the room at UCSD in 1980,
but they had just switched to hard disk storage of programs.

...but my first real computer access was a punch-tape driven system, and
that is close! LOL

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

This was my first computer:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

Before I went back to my Mennonite roots:


----------



## max420thc (Oct 29, 2013)

Commodore 64 and Atari pong all day.
Talk about some OSGs...(OLD SCHOOL GAMERS)


----------



## max420thc (Oct 29, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This was my first computer:


This is the older model..the fan is to small and it is prone to intermittent shut down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

This is it after a fat spliff:


----------



## max420thc (Oct 29, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Before I went back to my Mennonite roots:


The gears are moving the wrong way on this model..this guy is actually going backwards in time..hence the mennonite


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7aoot52phBs]http://youtu.be/7aoot52phBs[/video]


----------



## max420thc (Oct 29, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is it after a fat spliff:


This is my favorite model.Depending on what dope the mouse eats is how fast the brain works and can be controlled completely by strain..Indicas slow it down..sativas speed it up.And haZe blows the wheels off of it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

Brain food I bought last night:













And picked up the same twin-pack of Count Chocula.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

Doc said I had something in my head.


​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

This is more like it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2013)

I _*KNEW*_ it!!!
Our young whodat is taking *the mary jane*!
Call his guidance counselor!
_Alert the media!!_
_*Call the president!!!*_


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

Protect the childrens!

ps, don't remind Obama I still owe him for that oz of g13... Surly he forgot about it!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2013)

3 dogs, 5 blue pit and all 6 deep blue x engineers dream have popped the soil, hoping for 1 more dog then theres my 4 fems to veg up for mainlining... i will be very happy with 1 fem out the blue pits for a mother....... i am gutted going back to finding crap street weed again


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2013)

It is pie night!!!


Fresh-out-of-the-oven cherry pie:








glistening with perfectly-baked goodness:


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2013)

My first was a Commodore vic 20, 2.5k with a 16k ram pack to boost it's power, lol. (the vic 20 was the poor mans 64 really). But you made the most of what you had in those days (unlike a lot of spoilt brats these days). I played ZX 81 (1k I think), ZX spectrum at my friends as well. And had a games console by Phillips (the games were as pricey as the console!) I was always more interested in running about outside and playing football though.



max420thc said:


> Commodore 64 and Atari pong all day.
> Talk about some OSGs...(OLD SCHOOL GAMERS)


----------



## max420thc (Oct 30, 2013)

that cherry pie looks awsome..some vanilla ice cream on the side would be perfect with some hot cherry pie.
Yea we could only play pong for so long.
The good old days..swimming at the swimmin hole.Riding motor cycles smoking dope,chasing pussy,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> The good old days..swimming at the swimmin hole. Riding motor cycles _*smoking dope*_,chasing pussy,



Well, at least there is ONE constant in our lives


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 30, 2013)

Check out these happy ladies. Switched to 12/12 last Tuesday. Can't wait for some bud porn. View attachment 2876367


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2013)

Cherry Pie just reminds me of this:
[youtube]U-F5IPl1WOU[/youtube]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 30, 2013)

Just caught up on all the gab in here. Big congrats to D! GH buds are all curing in jars, and I pulled an elbow or 2 more than I expected out of the miracle grow plants. Spent most of the time flushing those, so didnt add much of my nutes to them. Decided to heat the GH with a 220v heater this winter. Wife should love the electric bill. Was going to use a kerosene burner, but dont want fumes/soot. Back to the grind. Forgot my vape pen at home, so its going to be a long day.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Just caught up on all the gab in here. Big congrats to D! GH buds are all curing in jars, and I pulled an elbow or 2 more than I expected out of the miracle grow plants. Spent most of the time flushing those, so didnt add much of my nutes to them. Decided to heat the GH with a 220v heater this winter. Wife should love the electric bill. Was going to use a kerosene burner, but dont want fumes/soot. Back to the grind. Forgot my vape pen at home, so its going to be a long day.


Have you considered a small propane heater?...might as well add co2 while you're heating.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I just deleted a post. Mentioned how im trying to finish a fat bifter of dog/SB/PBxGS... Im sure yall can guess what the side effects of this are, mighty stizzled 

Also talked the first comp I remember having in house, and the original nintendo...

What else.... Oh anyone seen this? Comet ISON! 







We should get a good show  Get ya bongs ready! There are tons of loopy vids connected to this of course, this is the realest one I came across.
[video=youtube;qjNvv4de9x8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjNvv4de9x8[/video]




Here's that electric block I was telling you about, no I dont still use it./ 

​


----------



## supchaka (Oct 30, 2013)

I tell you guys, that FMILY is a real piece of work! He grows that monster outdoor plant and just harvested it. I asked for ONE measly fuckin bud off it and a smoke report on the other clones he was growing. I don't really think it was too much to ask? I mean seriously?! Do I get a smoke report? No. Did I get a single bud? No... 

Then he just shows up at my house today with this HORSE SHIT in a bag! Stay clear of this guy!
.


.


.


.



.



.



.




.



.



.




.













LOL PSYCH BITCHES! Love ya man!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2013)

No man should have to suffer such cruelties.
I feel ya, brohama.
I'll take that load of bunko off your hands and properly dispose of it for you.
And to show you what kind of friend I am, I won't even charge you the norml $420 Cannabis Abatement fee I charge every other Bob, Jack or Mark I might run across.
I got your back, yo.
I'm good like that.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice tasy treats there from F.M. reads like a whos' who of cannabis strains


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2013)

Have been busy with translating and drawing a color wiring diagram of the i-Map fuel injection controller so it can be integrated into my scooter's system.
It is originally a controller that was built for the Honda "Lead 110" scooter which happens to have the same 33p ECM as the 2013 Honda Metropolitan like mine, so some others out there figured it out, but have not put the info online yet.
So doing a comprehensive "How-To" video of the entire process and will upload it all to my youtube channel when it's done.

This is what it looked like to start with:








Here's a preliminary look at what I've got done so far:


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I tell you guys, that FMILY is a real piece of work! He grows that monster outdoor plant and just harvested it. I asked for ONE measly fuckin bud off it and a smoke report on the other clones he was growing. I don't really think it was too much to ask? I mean seriously?! Do I get a smoke report? No. Did I get a single bud? No...
> 
> Then he just shows up at my house today with this HORSE SHIT in a bag! Stay clear of this guy!
> .
> ...






What an asshole!!! ^^  friends are awesome, friends with cannabis and cannabis extracts are even awesomer! 


Day 33.












Getting quite sticky in there!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

You took the words right out of my mouth Whodat! What an asshole!!!

So where is the smoke report!?


Here is some MuMoBG - smells like fruity cheese!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2013)

Mohican said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth Whodat! What an asshole!!!
> 
> So where is the smoke report!?
> 
> ...


Mmmm! Goddamn, Mohie! This is some serious gourmet shit! Usually, me and Vince would be happy with some bagged iceberg lettuce salad right, but he springs this serious GOURMET shit on us! What flavor is this?
*- Jules "Bad Motherfucker" Winnfield*


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween 600. I'm sitting here waking and baking on some awesome Black SS for the first time. Very smooth tasty bud. As the high kicks in I'm becoming very relaxed and ready for my day. I'm really glad I pulled a couple of clones off. Tomorrow the 3 Dogs come down. I'm like a kid on Christmas eve waiting for Santa to come. I've been dying to try it for almost a year and am a week away from smoking it. Peace!


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought about propane, but there are other gasses released too. Some of which can harm plants. My GH is dug about 12" below grade, so those gases could stick around. If I knew that my GH would exhaust them all I would be down for a gas heater (propane or kerosene). Since this is my first run in the winter, I will stick with safe/costly electricity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am looking into an inexpensive vaporizer.
> I have never used one before, but am going to start soon.
> I am looking for suggestions.
> Launchbox etc are on my list, but is there anything cheaper that works as well?


Yes mate, the Vapir Oxygen Mini.

Vapir.
https://www.vapir.com/vaporizers/oxygen-mini/

Ebay.co.uk.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vapir-O2-Oxygen-mini-Vaporizer-FREE-GRINDER-FREE-P-P-/221303847219?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Natural_AlternativeTherapies&hash=item3386bcb933

Ebay.com.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Vapir-Oxygen-Mini-Vaporizer-Free-Grinder-FREE-Shipping-/330973200452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0f8a4044

I've had mine around 6 years.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2013)

jimmer i been waiting to try dog for god knows how long haha and my pips arnt even a week old 3 out of the 6 have popped the soil 5 out of 6 blue bit and 6 out of 6 deep blue x engineers dream... they gona be my next mainliners will get sum pics up tomorrow, need to invest on a heater for my veg room for this cold winter kicking in.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Doobie - Happy Halloween Six Benjamins!

That smelly little monster is MuMoBG

Mu=Mulanje, BG=Bubblegum, Mo=Mozambique Poison (MozPoz). It is a cross between the mainlined MozPoz male and the Mulanje Bubblegum pheno. It has the most amazing smell! Fruity bubblegum and swiss cheese! It is very similar to the smell coming from the AOS x 100!

DST - you were right, it is very difficult to trim. Especially when I decided, after removing one cola, to leave the colas on the stem and trim it that way 










Mainlining definitely created denser Sativa buds. Light deprivation made her flower early and gave her the best growing conditions for flower.


Here is what she looked like on August 14th:






I now have a good way of growing small amounts of big Sativa buds and have them finish on Halloween instead of Christmas! 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

The whole thing is hanging from the ceiling 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

whatever that chord is you use for hanging it must be super heavy duty mo, with buds that size you would expect it to be hanging straight.

nice chandelier


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks 

I noticed the same thing. It is 12 gauge insulated solid copper wire. I use it for LST and supporting tomatoes - and wiring 

One of the pictures was from laying on the ground shooting up at the ceiling.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate, the Vapir Oxygen Mini.
> 
> Vapir.
> https://www.vapir.com/vaporizers/oxygen-mini/
> ...


Sounds reliable!
Does it lose any flavor as I have heard some portable ones do?


Mohican said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth Whodat! What an asshole!!!
> 
> So where is the smoke report!?
> 
> ...


Nam thats how to do an indoor sativa!!
Great work!!
Thats the strain name?


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I thought about propane, but there are other gasses released too. Some of which can harm plants. My GH is dug about 12" below grade, so those gases could stick around. If I knew that my GH would exhaust them all I would be down for a gas heater (propane or kerosene). Since this is my first run in the winter, I will stick with safe/costly electricity.


You could heat with a lp or natural gas co2 generator that would add heat.I dont know of any other gas that would be combustible .The main by product it would put off is co2.It will be heavier than air and will linger around the floor unless blown back up and remixed by fans..this would happen anyways im sure.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

my new glass, just tested it and what a great buy.

perfect for holding on to once the weed gets going, i got a great steady draw too.







i'm sure i have seen a similar one on cof's avatars before, does anybody else have similar? if not i would recommend it, i prefer it to a full size bong.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2013)

I only smoke out of a bubbler like that one. Prefer it to pipes, joints, and bongs. It's an easily controllable hit.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey all 

I been lurking the club 600 thread for a while, spend a lot of my time over at the main lining thread and the world of hempy, so some of you guys know me from there.

Just like to introduce myself and say hello....Hello.

I currently have a 600w in a 3x3x6 tent, with 4 two gallon hempy buckets going. The two strains are Barney's farm Critical Kush (3 of them) and one Mazar x White Rhino from WOS. They are all mainlined, two for 4 main's and one ended up being 7, as a branch was injured originally it was set for 8, and the Mazar x WR is mainlined for 9 mains, as i experimented with one shoot, and fimmed it. more info in my journal link ladies and fellas, nice to meet all of you, and i look forward to seeing some 600 power



Be well, happy Halloween!

FJG


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

great stuff jig, have you been getting to hit it much lately?

nice plants fuckjeffgoldblum surprised to see you aren't growing the pineapple express any more lol.


----------



## sso (Oct 31, 2013)

What is mainlining?


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html

a form of pruning and training plants, i don't like the name but i do like the results.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

MuMoBG is a cross I made last year between a Holy Smoke *Mu*lanje Bubblegum pheno and a *Mo*zambique Poison male. Only found two seeds (picture in my sig).

Grew it out this year as a mainlining and light deprivation experiment.

I like the results


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 31, 2013)

ROLL CALL club six: dababydroman? dababydroman: PRESENT!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome JeffGB  With the pr0n and 600 you are surly a shoe-in!

-whodat, present.

[video=youtube;Dd7FixvoKBw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd7FixvoKBw[/video]

Thanks doobie 




I finally ordered a lil washer and some bags  gonna have bubble pr0n soon!
I need a BB sticker for it,,,,,,,, wink wink.


----------



## sso (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html
> 
> a form of pruning and training plants, i don't like the name but i do like the results.


Ah ok, yeah i do that sometimes and always for my sativas.

I find it easiest to cut the top off at the time when the lower nodes are closest to each other, that way i get automatically 4 tops that i can bend in opposite directions.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

ever heard the expression rocking horse shit whodat?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Welcome JeffGB  With the pr0n and 600 you are surly a shoe-in!
> 
> -whodat, present.
> 
> ...


"Whodaytee"?
"Whodaytee"!?

"Um, you mean "whodat"?

What kind of a got-damned name is that!?!? Testing my patience is the *LAST* thing you will ever do in your short, miserable life, so I _*invite*_ you to _*test*_ me so we can get it over with!
Now: "whodaytee"?

*raises hand*
Preesent...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 31, 2013)

I couldn't wait till tomorrow to harvest my dog after smoking the black ss all day. Life is gooooooddddd. I know it's like posting a print of an artist master peace but I man this looks good and this is the baby.

I can't wait to see the smelly cherry in 2 months. After 10 months of seeing bb gear on the screen the real deal is still fricking amazing. I've been having a serious debate on cloning off what I have or something new and if 3 out of 3 are this good I have to try the others. Props.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> ROLL CALL club six: dababydroman? dababydroman: PRESENT!


I'm always here. Present and stones.

And ghb, yeah, I been getting a chance here and there to take a toke. Not as much as used to be though. Sucks being on a trip too... can't find many good smoke spots. Feel like a criminal hiding out and shit. Going to the smoke shop now to buy a little vape, handheld portable thingy.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I couldn't wait till tomorrow to harvest my dog after smoking the black ss all day. Life is gooooooddddd. I know it's like posting a print of an artist master peace but I man this looks good and this is the baby.View attachment 2878031View attachment 2878032View attachment 2878033
> 
> I can't wait to see the smelly cherry in 2 months. After 10 months of seeing bb gear on the screen the real deal is still fricking amazing. I've been having a serious debate on cloning off what I have or something new and if 3 out of 3 are this good I have to try the others. Props.


I bet a lot of people thing the talk on BB is just talk. Stoked to see you had the same success I had. Those buds look lovely. And I'm sure you'll find the cured product to be more than satisfactory. Nice work.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

My 2nd pheno of the Dog smelled very similar to the lankier taller one, but was a delight to smoke.
The 1st pheno is not my thing with all the paranoia, but the 2nd one is crazy happy goofy, and then focused and motivating.
Never had this combination b4, but I love it!!!
Too bad I lost that pheno...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 31, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Hey all
> 
> I been lurking the club 600 thread for a while, spend a lot of my time over at the main lining thread and the world of hempy, so some of you guys know me from there.
> 
> Just like to introduce myself and say hello....Hello.


Hey Fuck! You made it here. Cool.

You have been good to all the other threads you are in. :0)

JD


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> my new glass, just tested it and what a great buy.
> 
> perfect for holding on to once the weed gets going, i got a great steady draw too.
> 
> ...


I had one like this. I stashed it outside and it got stolen or trashed. I miss that piece.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Chillaxin' by the fireplace, macking on Hostess cupcakes, sipping on an ice cold soda pop, and blazing rips on the bong...
> 
> (first fire in the fireplace)
> 
> ...


I want your gloves


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I thought about propane, but there are other gasses released too. Some of which can harm plants. My GH is dug about 12" below grade, so those gases could stick around. If I knew that my GH would exhaust them all I would be down for a gas heater (propane or kerosene). Since this is my first run in the winter, I will stick with safe/costly electricity.


Hey SS, I plan on getting a propane burner from DH in the future,,, but would like to know more info on these extra gasses. Could you enlighten me? From what I read a complete burn with propane produces nothing but co2 and h2o... How perfect/complete of a burn these burners get is the question but I would think they have engineered them properly considering they are used for co2 production exclusively in indoor grow rooms and green houses, but Im not sure about most other peoples business practices these days especially in the grow industry. 

I dont think they would be ideal for heating a room because thats not what they are designed for, and maybe a propane heater would either have the ppm too high trying to maintain temps in a cold GH, or the propane heaters dont have as complete burns as the co2 generators.
Either way it would be burning mostly at night anyways and you dont even need the co2 then.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I want your gloves



They're good ones 
I went out on a 41f night a couple of weeks ago and didn't even notice the cold.
Kept my fingers nice & toasty warm 
Cortech is an offshoot of Tourmaster riding gear, so they should last a few years, too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2013)

(_**says in his best Capt. Kirk voice*_):

I've... got... some... _*thing*_... in the oven.
What... it... is... noonecansay... but... in... the oven...
... it is. 
Mr. Spock... sensors to... maximum sweep. 
Mr. Chekov: all stop.
Sound Yellow Alert, all personnel to their Ready Stations until further notice.
Mr. Sulu: charge all phaser banks and load photon torpedo bays 3 and 4.
I... _*smell*_ something... and we're not leaving until it's ready to pop out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, they be fugly as sin on Sunday, but they be tasty as teats on Tuesday:


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi club 600, I would be interested to hear anyone with a 600 hps kooltube or straight 600 hps opinion on this comment. and I quote"I've seen that thread. who cares how close a light is. Its about how much par is hitting the leaves. 155 w led's put out more par than 600 hps. 330 w CMH put out even more par. 860w CMH is the highest par rated bulb of all lighting. Hps is dead tech."? I have heard about what this person is referring to, however I HAVE NEVER condidered taking my hps away, I added supplemental lighting of uv light (reptile bulb) and 100 watts of 6000k t-5 during weeks 6-7-8-9 of flowering. Never had any issue's, in fact ever since I used whodats suggestion of dual cabs I have been taking my level of horticulture to a whole new level. Just thought id ask because I know you folks will discern the bullshit from the facts.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2013)

quick pic of each as had out to water
1 is afghan kush 
2 is blue rhino
3 is caramel ice
4 is critical 47


----------



## max420thc (Nov 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey SS, I plan on getting a propane burner from DH in the future,,, but would like to know more info on these extra gasses. Could you enlighten me? From what I read a complete burn with propane produces nothing but co2 and h2o... How perfect/complete of a burn these burners get is the question but I would think they have engineered them properly considering they are used for co2 production exclusively in indoor grow rooms and green houses, but Im not sure about most other peoples business practices these days especially in the grow industry.
> 
> I dont think they would be ideal for heating a room because thats not what they are designed for, and maybe a propane heater would either have the ppm too high trying to maintain temps in a cold GH, or the propane heaters dont have as complete burns as the co2 generators.
> Either way it would be burning mostly at night anyways and you dont even need the co2 then.


Yea i was thinking of this myself.But i thought to myself..self..cause i often to that when talking to myself.
He needs heat.Electric is normally more expensive than gas heat.CO2 is great for the plants .It would be cost effective to at least heat some with NG or LP generator.
Elevated co2 levels at night are not going to hurt the plant.they are just not going to be breathing it.In a natural type green house setting infiltration air should be all over the place for a rather constant fresh air change over and no need to vent.
Fossil fuels are a funny thing.The more efficient they are burned the more dangerous they get.
Carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide. mainly.
One of these will kill you..the other is harmless unless it gets at really really high elevated levels.
People would be dropping dead from using their ovens all over the place but the main by product of a open flame is carbon dioxide 
More efficient use of fossil fuels such as in a car engine OR the secondary heat exchanger in a 90% gas furnace produce carbon monoxide that will kill you.
There is a stage and process when the carbon dioxide changes state during the combustion process to a carbon monoxide through oxidation.
CO2=carbonic acid gas;carbonic anhydride,mol weight 44.01
CO=carbon monoxide.I can tell you how to make it also but who wants to make this stuff? It is deadly shit.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 1, 2013)

so fuckin high.. smokein and trimming LXJb and smoking n trimming JBX Ed... smokeing from no tolerance cause I been on probations.. so I so this is my chill and get fucked up day.. nothing better to smoke your own grown shit on it!


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just recently switched from all T5's to a 600. I got great results with them, just wasn't getting quite the bud density I was wanting.
I may still use them for veg, but definitely gonna stick with the 600 for flower. 
Here's a cpl pics from my last run.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 1, 2013)

That's 4 plants in a 2 x4 flood n drain. I've got room for 4 trays in tent . I'm waiting on some cuttings to be ready to fill it up. 
Once I fill tent, I'm gonna throw in another 600 and have them on a light mover.
The strain in pic is Mandalay. I've got BB xxl, and Early skunk cuttings for next run. I've run them both before, really nice results. The skunk is a 7 wk finisher which is always a plus. lol


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 1, 2013)

doobs did you ever get that?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 1, 2013)

Where my geeks at? http://comikazeexpo.com/

I got my tickets, I will be there in full cosplay as Gene Simmons from KISS!

Peace
FM


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 1, 2013)

U Mass has this on their site.


Problems With Using Unvented Greenhouse Heaters

A frequently asked question (FAQ) is &#8220;Can I use unvented heaters in the greenhouse, either for back-up or as a primary heat source?An unvented heater is one that is designed without a flue connection so that the heat and products of combustion are exhausted into the greenhouse. Dumping these flue gases into the greenhouse may improve the overall efficiency rating as compared to a conventional heater but the pollutants and added moisture from combustion may put your plants in jeopardy.Unvented heaters can be fired with natural gas, propane or kerosene. These fuels are advertised as clean-burning. This is generally true if the burner is clean and has been adjusted to top efficiency. A heater that has been serviced in the fall will probably not be at peak efficiency as spring approaches. Inefficient combustion can emit unwanted and harmful pollutants into the greenhouse that can affect the plants and the people working with them. Let's look a little further at the fuels and the combustion process.Natural gas (*NG) consists of more than 85% methane with varying amounts of ethane, propane, butane and inert gases such as nitrogen, carbon dioxide and helium. It has a heat value of from about 950 &#8211; 1050 Btu/cu ft. The flue gases usually contain nitrogen dioxide, carbon dioxide, carbon monoxide, volatile organic compounds and particulate mater.Liquefied Petroleum Gas*(LP-gas) is obtained from gas wells or as a refinery by-product and consists primarily of propane with traces of proplyene, butane and butylenes. It is handled as a liquid and contains from 90,000 &#8211; 98,000 Btu/gal. Propane has much of the same pollutants as natural gas.1-K kerosene*is a low-sulfur petroleum product whose composition varies widely depending on what part of the world it comes from. Its heat value is about 135,000 Btu/gal. The major pollutants that result from burning kerosene are nitrogen dioxide, carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, sulfur dioxide and formaldehyde.All the fuels contain small quantities of many impurities that can directly or indirectly cause pollution injury when exhausted into a greenhouse. The type and quantity of impurities depends on where the fuel originated from.The combustion process for both natural gas and LP gas are very similar. Here is the formula for burning natural gas.1 cu ft NG + 10 cu ft Air + Flame gives 8 cu ft Nitrogen + 1 cu ft Carbon dioxide + 2 cu ft Water vapor

Air supply

The above formula is for complete combustion. Usually excess air is needed to get complete combustion as greater mixing occurs and more of the fuel particles will make contact with the oxygen. Incomplete combustion reduces the amount of heat that is obtained and increases the amount of pollution. Normally furnaces and boilers are operated with about 50% excess air. A common problem in many newer greenhouses is that they are very tight. As the heater operates, oxygen is used and combustion efficiency decreases unless makeup air is available. A free air inlet of at least 1 sq in/1000 Btu/hr input is needed. Each winter there are several instances of tight greenhouses that have frozen up when the heaters were starved for air and the heat output decreased.

Carbon dioxide

One of the byproducts of combustion is carbon dioxide which can enhance plant growth. One of the problems is that carbon dioxide is most effective when light levels are the highest during the day and the carbon dioxide is mainly produced at night when the heater operates the most.

Water vapor

Another byproduct is water vapor. This is added to the greenhouse at night when moisture levels are already high and can condense out on the cold glazing surfaces and drip on the plants. Increased moisture levels can cause increased incidence of disease problems including fungi, blight and molds.How much water do we get? If we take a 30' x 100' double poly greenhouse and maintain inside temperature at 60 ° F on a 0 ° F night for a 12 hour period, heating with unvented propane or kerosene heaters would add about 22 gallons of moisture to the air and heating with natural gas would add about 16 gallons. If the heaters were vented, the moisture would have been exhausted outside along with the flue gases. This moisture added to the normal transpiration and evaporation could keep the relative humidity well above 90%.

Other combustion products

All fuels contain traces of sulfur, some more than others depending on its source. During combustion sulfur in the fuel is combined with oxygen to form sulfur dioxide. Levels as low a ½ part per million (ppm) can cause injury on some plants. Once the sulfur dioxide enters the plant through the stomates, it reacts with water to produce sulfuric acid that will cause leaf burn, flecking and general chlorosis. Tomatoes and white petunias are very sensitive to this and will show signs in as little as one hour. They therefore make good indicator plants.Ethylene gas is another pollutant formed during combustion. It can also be formed from ripening or rotting plant materials. Levels as low as 0.01 ppm can create symptoms such as malformed leaves and flowers, stunted growth, bud abcission, epinasty and flower senescence. Levels are usually highest near the heater and can be diluted by air circulation.Care should taken if you install unvented heaters. Be sure to have an adequate makeup air supply and provide frequent maintenance. Use indicator plants near heaters or commercially available indicator tubes to warn of excess levels of pollutants.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2013)

Good article, but it makes the assumption that the lights are only on in the daylight hours. I run mine at night when it's cooler to let the cooler night temps help offset the heat of the 600's.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> doobs did you ever get that?


Last week I got two envelopes.
One was tore open in the corner and empty, the other had a small pile of crushed beans in the bottom.

I think something happened when they were being whizzed through the mail system. Hoping it wasn't on purpose by someone.
Was really looking forward to trying them out, but the mail was too rough on them this time.
But thanks for trying!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, and we had about 15 kids stop in for candy last night.
Which is about 10 more kids than the previous 10 years of Halloween combined.
And we didn't have decorations to lure them to their tooth cavities, so next year we'll be more prepared & festive.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2013)

I imagine you'd be good at dressing up and scaring the kids doob.


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Just recently switched from all T5's to a 600. I got great results with them, just wasn't getting quite the bud density I was wanting.
> I may still use them for veg, but definitely gonna stick with the 600 for flower.
> Here's a cpl pics from my last run.



glad to see another convert, hid is the most efficient way of flowering cannabis indoors.

that bud looks lovely


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I imagine you'd be good at dressing up and scaring the kids doob.



Maybe next year I do a haunted "Clerks" theme.
Big old white bed sheet over the window with "I ASSURE YOU WE'RE HAUNTED" scrawled on it in blood.
Have Dante hung by his neck from the tree out front.
Dead old guy with a woody on a gurney under a sheet in the driveway.
Smokers' lungs on a platter by the door.
Jay as a vampire, Silent Bob as Frankenstein's monster.
Cranky old ghoul (name is "_*WINOWSKI*_", and I wanted to watch a *movie* tonight) wandering around asking everyone if they've seen his keys.
The Jizz Mopper as himself.
And me dressed up as Zombie Randall, ready to lay some truth and drop some knowledge on the chillin's and anyone brave enough to come to the door with their hand out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay, so I may be stoned ( "*may*"!? _*Hah!!!*_ ), but this is cool:

[video=youtube_share;GDwOi7HpHtQ]http://youtu.be/GDwOi7HpHtQ[/video]


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds like the narrator was also stoned. lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a cuddle boner this morning,not sure if its the same thing.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanx for the likes and +rep folks. I can't wait for these cuttings to get big enough to throw in flower. Looking forward to a full tent with the 2 600's blasting their ass. 
Gonna try and run 4 trays 5 plants per tray and see how they do. Was gonna run more plants but kinda worried bout crowding and light penetration.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 1, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Good article, but it makes the assumption that the lights are only on in the daylight hours. I run mine at night when it's cooler to let the cooler night temps help offset the heat of the 600's.
> 
> 
> cof


The article is about greenhouse heaters. Personally I would never run an unvented gas burner inside a house. Dont care how clean they burn. Electric heaters, and fireplaces for me.


----------



## max420thc (Nov 1, 2013)

Gas burners is how a co2 generator operates.This is also why i think a sealed room should be vented with fresh air change over a few times at least a day.But burning open flames in a home. even with a gas cook stove is done every day and no one is dropping dead. I am however talking about a co2 generator used to add heat with. not a gas heater.This will probably not replace the electric heater but add to it.


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 1, 2013)

What's up everyone? Happy Friday thank god. Here's a few pics of my sexy ladies under the 600. Hope you guys like. View attachment 2879250View attachment 2879251View attachment 2879253


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Gas burners is how a co2 generator operates.This is also why i think a sealed room should be vented with fresh air change over a few times at least a day.



Then it really wouldn't be a "sealed" room, with outside air exchange and all. I see lots of big sealed grows using burners with great results, so Im not sure what to make of it. Im still going ahead and getting one. 

So Im guessing for co2 augmentation the proper size burner for the sealed area is completely fine, heating a cold sealed greenhouse is another story. Well this is my assumption after reading some. 


PrOn


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

*Fuels and Alternate Heat Sources for Commercial Greenhouses*

Which fuel is best? The right answer depends on price, convenience and availability. Some fuels have a higher heat value than other and some heating units have a greater efficiency. A good way to compare the cost of fuel is on a million Btu basis. What is the cost of one million Btu's of heat?
By definition, one Btu equals the amount of energy required to raise a pound of water 1ºF. It takes 8.3 Btu's to raise 1 gallon of water 1ºF.
*Gaseous Fuels*

*Natural gas *is one of the most economical fuels, although it is not available to growers in all areas. It needs no on-site storage as it is piped from transmission lines. Natural gas burns cleanly, requires little equipment maintenance and may be used in central boilers or remote unit heaters. Some suppliers include an "interruptible clause" which allows them to interrupt the supply in time of extreme need, usually during cold spells when fuel is needed to heat homes. A backup fuel supply and equipment to burn it is essential under these conditions.
For larger users, it is best to buy "direct purchase" form one of the large suppliers near a well head. Adding the transmission cost through the pipelines will give you a total fuel cost.
*Propane *(Liquefied Petroleum Gas) is a clean, gaseous fuel much like natural gas. It is obtained as a byproduct of oil refinery operations or by stripping natural gas. It is liquefied by moderate pressures at normal temperatures. Although more expensive than natural gas it can be readily obtained where natural gas in not available. Maintenance is minimal, but a storage tank and preheater are needed.
Propane is best purchased by the transport load which requires a 30,000 gallon tank, usually buried. Purchase should be made during the time of year when the price is lowest.
*Fuel Oil*

No. 2 oil is usually comparably priced with natural gas but may be more expensive in some locations especially where it has to be transported a long distance from the supply point. It is a relatively clean fuel that demands slightly more burner maintenance than gas. Oil requires on-site, above ground storage tanks that must have a containment in event of a leak or spill. Oil stored in outdoor, above-ground tanks may become difficult to pump in temperatures near 0ºF. Insulated tanks or additives to the fuel protect against this hazard.
No. 4 and 6 oils have a higher heating value than No. 2 but because of low sulfur restrictions, they are usually similar in price. These oils require preheating and greater attention to equipment operation. They are subject to the same storage and temperature limitations as No. 2 oil.
Contracting for the winters fuel needs when the price is low, usually August or early September can save considerable money and insure that you have a supply for the winter.
*Alternate Heat Sources*

A heating system using an alternative fuel can be installed to meet the total heat needs of the greenhouse.........






It goes on with some interesting things. http://extension.umass.edu/floriculture/fact-sheets/fuels-and-alternate-heat-sources-commercial-greenhouses






Edit: Aaaaaaaand I just realized all of those are probably vented.?.. Anyway  still interesting.


----------



## max420thc (Nov 2, 2013)

What they call a sealed room is what it is a sealed room.Some on here argue a sealed room does not need to be ventilated.But for the reasons mentioned ..the flames burning up the oxygen in the room.unbalanced room air/co2 mixture.ect.The room is still sealed.It is just vented of all of its atmosphere and replaces it with fresh air from time to time and regenerate fresh co2.
The medical marijuana growers bible also discus's the need for fresh air change over in a sealed room.
In a home that is sealed up to tight there is a problem we call sick house syndrome.It is where there isnt enough infiltration air into the home and the air becomes stagnant. People living in these types of homes are sick all of the time from the lack of fresh air change over.The same thing can and will happen to your plants if they never get fresh air change over..
There are going to be some on here who will straight call me a idiot..and say a sealed room does not need air change over.
Well ive got like dozen technical books sitting right here in my office that says different,even common sense is going to say..hey..the flames burn oxygen.and if the oxygen is not replaced or refreshed maybe it will run low..or out in the room or become stagnant.
Now some idiot is going to inform me that plants breath back out oxygen..This is true..but do you know at what levels it is putting out oxygen vs what levels the burners and the roots of the plant are using up at any given period? The answer to that is NOPE.
Knowing the construction of a building or structure such as a green house and the R factors of the glass the size of glass in it or even if the green house is made up of glass i could tell you the heat load that would be required to heat it.also needing to know the latitude of the green house to obtain average winter temps for the area in question.Also needing the size of the enclosures surface area.
Green houses in my area do not normally operate in the winter months it is just to cold and the way green houses are normally constructed in my area they lose massive amounts of heat.
Almost all glass but the most expensive glass not normally found in green houses (most of them around here are made of tarps/films)lose massive amounts of heat. It is the nature of glass it does not hold heat very well unless it is constructed to..even then it doesnt hold it well.
Ive never been in a green house that is sealed extremely tight. Im sure they exist someplace.But the large ones ive been in all have great big huge ventilator fans at the ends of them with air infiltration all over the place.The smaller ones normally have doors with seams and cracks and windows also with seams and cracks..air infiltrates through all of these areas.
Heat always transfers from the warmest to the coldest..its a law i read someplace.
Some is sure to think of these big glass high rise type sky scraper buildings that are made of exterior glass construction.
Most of these large buildings you see require massive amounts of cooling they generate huge amounts of heat.The owners of these buildings also have deep deep pockets.
But these buildings in the spring fall and winter months require less cooling than other buildings constructed of lets say concrete.Because the building generates so much heat the glass works transferring the warmer inside temperatures to the colder outside atmosphere.
One of the worst most expensive construction fuck ups ive ever heard of was caused by the design engineer of one of these buildings undersized the cooling equipment than it all had to be tore out and replaced.I cant tell you how many millions that cost.
The next worst was a female plumbing foreman hired for a job by a large company around here was contracted to do some apartment complex plumbing.Well she ran all of the main sewer lines up hill.The company hired and used her because the government told this company they needed more female and minority employees.REGARDLESS if they are competent and qualified to do the job.
Well to make a long story short the first rule of plumbing is shit doesnt run up hill. The company had to jack hammer out all of the concrete tear out all the carpet in the buildings and half the walls that were already finished and painted.It cost them huge loot.
If this woman worked for me id would have shot her ass..not only did they not shoot her they kept her on, didnt even fire her.
I almost burned a building down one time brazing in some refrigerant lines. That was exiting it was a frat house i was welding under a two story eve off of a 20 ft ladder.The siding started to torch up . we ran around the building up almost three flights up stairs and started throwing water on it.I forgot my fire exting. on the ground so we were throwing water on it..not fast enough i might add and then some guy saved the day and produced a fire exting. out of his ass and put it out.
Me and the other guy i was working with sit down tired and adrenaline pumping..and he asked me..what would you have told the boss if you burned this building down.
I REPLIED..I WOULD TELL HIM I QUIT.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds reliable!
> Does it lose any flavor as I have heard some portable ones do?


No man.

It's more flavourful than any other method of ingestion, as the herb starts to first heat up you'll get all the terpines and flavour as the essential oils vapourise at a lower temp to the cannabinoids.
Then you start to get the psycho active vapour after a toke or two.

It's not powered so you only get as much vapour as you toke, as you suck fresh air enters the heated copper chamber from the bottom, mixes with the cannabinoid vapour and out through the tube into your lungs.
It works much like an electric pipe.

Although the efficiency of the unit does drop off some after a few years if you don't keep the copper chamber clean, even so it's the cheapest/solidly reliable/does what it says on the tin unit on the market.

I got a rechargeable battery pack for mine, I take it to the cinema stashed inside a large paper milkshake/coke cup and use a straw for the tube.
Stealth vaping in public.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Max, no ones going to call you an idiot for participating in a discussion. We actually welcome opinions, facts, and back n forth here. Your part of the deal is to not preemptively call us idiots for comments we haven't made yet... Kinda shoots the conversation in the foot. I know I'm not the only one enjoying all the discussion on gasses and such. Keep it rolling.

yourkshireman. You inspired me to go out and buy a cape the other day and I love it. Smoked or rather vaped right at the gas station with no worries. The thing I got is made of mostly wood... It's cool I think. I'll post up picks later on.

I also set up one of the new led panels I got. Holy shit its bright in the closet. I'm running it all night to see what temps do. I think I'll need to add heat to my grow this winter. Maybe run a 250w.just for the warmth.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2013)

Bio organic weed smeels great, tastes great, but shit me, I think this is the worst yield I have had yet, Bit dialling in to do in areas me thinks. Down like 30% on both this grow and the grow down button ben.....But hey, who gives a rats arse really, not me. lol. Enjoying the Fireballs so far as well. The keep er one has got the nicest distinctive taste, the other 2 are more like a kush and one like a sour kush in the smell and tasting. The Number 1 (funnily enough) has got some nice pine undertones which I really dig, a bit more on the coffee bean and defintely the strongest of the ladies. Yielded the most as well by about 30£ more than the others (thank god something came up good, lol).
With the amount I have to make hash I think I will be happy for quite some time.
Take it easy, 
Slainte,
DST


----------



## supchaka (Nov 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Max, no ones going to call you an idiot for participating in a discussion. We actually welcome opinions, facts, and back n forth here. Your part of the deal is to not preemptively call us idiots for comments we haven't made yet... Kinda shoots the conversation in the foot. I know I'm not the only one enjoying all the discussion on gasses and such. Keep it rolling.
> 
> yourkshireman. You inspired me to go out and buy a cape the other day and I love it. Smoked or rather vaped right at the gas station with no worries. The thing I got is made of mostly wood... It's cool I think. I'll post up picks later on.
> 
> I also set up one of the new led panels I got. Holy shit its bright in the closet. I'm running it all night to see what temps do. I think I'll need to add heat to my grow this winter. Maybe run a 250w.just for the warmth.


Thats a trip cuz I have a cape too! I run around the house with it all the time! Sometimes I'll even go outside and not care what people think of me!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 2, 2013)

I ran heater in my veg room last winter, kicked my ass then this last week bought an "Edenpure" for $115 on ebay and when lights are off I put in room. Does the best job of any of my heaters, lots better then the cheap ones. Also good for those cool evenings in the living Room when dont want to build a fire.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

max420thc said:


> What they call a sealed room is what it is a sealed room.Some on here argue a sealed room does not need to be ventilated.But for the reasons mentioned ..the flames burning up the oxygen in the room.unbalanced room air/co2 mixture.ect.The room is still sealed.It is just vented of all of its atmosphere and replaces it with fresh air from time to time and regenerate fresh co2.
> The medical marijuana growers bible also discus's the need for fresh air change over in a sealed room.
> In a home that is sealed up to tight there is a problem we call sick house syndrome.It is where there isnt enough infiltration air into the home and the air becomes stagnant. People living in these types of homes are sick all of the time from the lack of fresh air change over.The same thing can and will happen to your plants if they never get fresh air change over..
> There are going to be some on here who will straight call me a idiot..and say a sealed room does not need air change over.
> ...




I will gladly be the idot here to mention plants produce fresh o2. 
I dont think at co2 levels of 1500ppm the air will be starved of o2 to the point the gas has trouble burning, and am confident in plants abilities to take co2 and make fresh o2... They have been doing it for quite a while. 

I'll let you know when I die from it.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

This was a neat vid. It was actually posted in the 600 some time back but BBC took it off youtube and for some reason off their site as well?  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01bywvr


In this series Professor Iain Stewart tells a stunning new story about our planet. He reveals how the greatest changes to the Earth have been driven, above all, by plants.
In this first episode Iain journeys from the spectacular caves of Vietnam to the remote deserts of Africa. He sees how plants first harnessed light from the sun and created our life-giving atmosphere. He uncovers the epic battle between the dinosaurs and the tallest trees on the planet. And, using remarkable imagery, he shows plants breathing - and for the first time talking to each other.



He eventually traps himself in this here box for a few days


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;gmI-IejJl3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmI-IejJl3U[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2013)

I loved that vid!
I watched it a while back, but then couldn't find it again.
That bio-room was cool.
And the stomata footage was wild.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> He eventually traps himself in this here box for a few days


There's a clip left with some stat's from the chamber.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00nsncg

Only a couple of mins worth though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2013)

A small bud from one of the Black Dynamite plants:
(I rarely manicure the buds, so it looks a little wooly, but is rock solid)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

And the DVD is available to download from The Pirate Bay. 

http://bayproxy.me/torrent/7050639/BBC_How_to_Grow_a_Planet_1of3_Life_from_Light_x264_AAC_HDTV_

...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

In fact part 2 and 3 are there too.

http://bayproxy.me/torrent/7051664/BBC_How_to_Grow_a_Planet_2of3_The_Power_of_Flowers_PDTV_x264_AC3


http://bayproxy.me/torrent/7053379/BBC_How_to_Grow_a_Planet_3of3_The_Challenger_PDTV_x264_AC3_


----------



## boohoo85 (Nov 2, 2013)

omg that is very very nice fella whoohooo lovin this cant wait for mine ..my first ever one with a 600watt


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2013)

600watts seems to be the sweet spot when it comes to cost vs. yield.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry for carrying on with this, f0give me 

Heres a pic of a sealed room with no air exchange using a burner inside of it. Tons of grows WAY bigger that use burners while still being truly sealed. Seems to work fine eh?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2013)

Meds:
**Toke for nausea, depression, no appetite, insomnia, aches, pains, inflammations, stress, hypertension, anxiety, and cabeza loco-ness. 
Toke daily as needed.*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2013)

Heh, heh... fixed that for me:


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Well that BBC documentary has finished downloading boy's so I'm gonna give it a watch, If I can manage to edit out the relevant bit I'll see if I can post it up.

Not likely today though.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the DVD is available to download from The Pirate Bay.
> 
> http://bayproxy.me/torrent/7050639/BBC_How_to_Grow_a_Planet_1of3_Life_from_Light_x264_AAC_HDTV_
> 
> ...........


For some reason I cant DL torrents anymore even after trying everything and reinstalling network etc...
I can dl by any other means still...
I think Comcast blocked my IP or something after the few email warnings they gave me...?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2013)

Where do those vents from each HPS go?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> For some reason I cant DL torrents anymore even after trying everything and reinstalling network etc...
> I can dl by any other means still...
> I think Comcast blocked my IP or something after the few email warnings they gave me...?


Install the Tor browser and connect to the P2P site through that....

https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en

.............


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Install the Tor browser and connect to the P2P site through that....
> 
> https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
> 
> .............


Ill try it, thanx


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Right so the professor locks himself in the sealed box for 48 hours straight, prior to this the box is vacuumed down to 12% oxygen (the same as it would have been straight after the big bang apparently).

The box measures 30 cubic metres and he is occupying it with 300 plants (Maize and Banana especially as they're very good oxygen producers) .

The plants produce over 40 litres of oxygen every hour.


Courtesy of The Eden Project.


----------



## Gomziel (Nov 2, 2013)

hello all
i present u my real first harvest.
had a few hermis that i slougthered a few weeks ago, and they where nice smoke, but this is my first "real" harvest.
well not yet
its the begining of week 7, and as much as i like to butcher this one, i will w8 till the end of week 9.
had a nut problem, underfeeding, that got worse since i was sure the yellowing leavs where because of overfeeding, but it looks like it made it all the same.
any ideas and suggestion will be most welcome.
btw, this strain is probably "white shark", since that what was written on the bag.
i made like milion of clones from it, all on thier way, but right now i have new amsterdam strains:
2x LSD barneys farm
1 sour kush DNA
1 kandy kush x L.A woman - DNA
1 critical kush - barneys
1 super lemon OG - DNA
1 white widow - greenhouse
all in thier week 3 of life, and soon will produce me tons of clones. then i will be able to control the world! muhahhahaha.

i grow with prepetual 600 hps tent and a sperated veg chamber. 
so have a nice one, and ask/comment if u like
G


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Where do those vents from each HPS go?


They come from and go to the outside of the room. Closed system.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

That's awesome about the guy getting locked in that room. How wild.

Here's my vape. Shit... I need to pick up a cape to keep up with chaka. lol:


And a couple pics of what's going on today. Closet is cleaned out, time to break out old faithful. 


There is a buzz in the air. Shit is about to pop off like nobodies business.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2013)

I see an LED


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Last week I got two envelopes.
> One was tore open in the corner and empty, the other had a small pile of crushed beans in the bottom.
> 
> I think something happened when they were being whizzed through the mail system. Hoping it wasn't on purpose by someone.
> ...


sounds like somebody fucked them over.. too much of a coincidence know what I mean? fuckem ill send some more.. lol I got plenty did they say happy birthday?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, they sure did, and thanks 
I was like, "Who knows it was my birthday?"
Then: D'oh!

The weight of the s33ds was still in the second envelope, so I held my breath as I opened it, but it was just the crushed husks & starches & germ left.
I'll keep fingers crossed the faerie makes it through unscathed


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 2, 2013)

how the fuck did they know! fuck ass holes!.. it took forever for them to get there also..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I see an LED



Picked up the LED last saturday. Was gone on a trip all week with nice views.


We had a little pumpkin at our place for Halloween. 


Wife got a new toy from work and I commandeered it.


And you did indeed see an LED.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2013)

Aye, she's a cute little pompoen for sure mate. Georgous!!!

So you doing a vertical with the LED's?

Another night shift for me tonight.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, gonna run them vertically like in the picture, but up where the old light was. I'm thinking I'll run them next to each other. Super intense light. If it's too much I could stack them so I'm using like 6 feet to grow in... not sure how i'd train the tops 8' up. It's a whole new adventure.

I wish I could express to you guys how bright these things are. Crazy intense.

Have fun tonight bru. It gets better. lol... I hated people telling me that shit. But it's true.  Have fun with him. Cute little dude.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2013)

It's already getting a little bit easier. I can get him down for 4 hours now if I shove enough cake down his little gob, hehe. And the wife sure is producing some amount of cakes, lol. He's great though, fell asleep with him on me earlier, wasj very nice yesh.


----------



## max420thc (Nov 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry for carrying on with this, f0give me
> 
> Heres a pic of a sealed room with no air exchange using a burner inside of it. Tons of grows WAY bigger that use burners while still being truly sealed. Seems to work fine eh?


It looks great ive just been through this conversation being called a idiot by other idiots.A few times.But a sealed room is still a sealed room even if it is ventilated from time to time during the cycle.The only time the seal of the room is broken is when fresh air is brought back into the room and the room regenerated with fresh co2.
Yea the plant breaths co2 and exhausts O back out.
I think the book reads one air turn over in the room per day.So much as opening your door for a few min. will change over the air in the room. Does this still make the room a sealed room?
Have you ever tried air change overs in the room? Do you leave the door open when you work in the room for any length of time?
If you have a plant that is breathing co2 and you have several plants breathing co2 and exhaling oxygen,the plants breath up lets just say for example 200 ppm of co2 per hour and the co2 controller is set at lets just say 1500 ppm.What happens to that co2 as it sits in the room not being used at 1300ppm?What would happen to air or water if it sit still for awhile with very little movement or circulation?If you were in the room and were exercising for example would you put off more co2 than the plants can use?YEA..you will elevate the co2 in the room fast as hell working in it.Do we know how much oxygen is in the air when the burner is running? Do we know how much oxygen is in the air from what the plants put off?Do we know if there is a proper balance between air and co2 mixture?Are you sure the room is completely sealed and there is no air exchange into the room?
If we can assume a home that is sealed to tight would make a person sick in it cant we also assume that a grow room sealed to tight might make the plants sick in it also?
If we sealed a home completely tight for the purposes of this discussion, this is what we will assume. Then we fed oxygen into the building so the people could live what would happen to the exhaled co2?Would it accumulate?Now if we put plants in the building how many would it take and would there be a balance between co2 and O that would be healthy?
As you can see there is allot of questions marks.This is the same reasoning the scientist/engineer says in the medical marijuana growers bible to change the air over in the room and refresh the co2.The guy didnt come to the conclusion from being stupid im thinking.Its just logic.
Many green house controllers that have a co2 injection feature on them you will also see a timed ventilator switch that turns off the injectors/generator and evacuates the old atmosphere and regenerate with fresh co2.There is a reason behind this madness.
My plants are injected with co2 and the room is evacuated 4 times a day twice at nite once as soon as lights go off to supply plenty of air for the root systems to do there thing at night.
Your plants look every bit as good as mine can i attribute it to me evacuating the room and regenerating it with fresh co2 and you can attribute it to not doing it?I dont know..im just doing what makes common sense to me and what also makes common sense to a engineer who would be thinking on the same lines as i do.
You might see some large growers not venting their rooms..but you will never see a large green house not ventilate.
I just gave you a pile of reasons to ventilate ..a bunch of them.most of them with question marks behind them.I dont like question marks.I prefer to be the total master of my environment without question marks floating around.
The only reason ive seen from anyone on here as why to not ventilate is my plants do fine look at them.Well so do mine and i dont have the question mark over my head.
There is no question about whether i have the proper mixture in my room. There is no question about anything becoming stagnant in my room.
Im sorry if i called you a idiot. Ive been through this conversation over and over again.
To be honest no room is completely sealed up. There is always some sort of air infiltration in the room.even some of the tightest houses will still get air infiltration.I honestly believe if there wasn't some sort of air infiltration in a totally sealed grow room it would go to shit.
I do not think it takes any where near the amount of times i will recycle the air in my room..but i do it anyway.You ever see the guy who wore suspenders with his belt? Thats the guy that is sure his pants wont fall down.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

Will get to every single question dont worry. Give me a few to do some dishes and sit down to put something nice together.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 2, 2013)

Plants are in the GH. When we were tilling the soil, I found a big mushroom. My old timer buddy took it from me, pulled out a knife, and ate the whole thing. I was pretty sure the mushroom was edible, as it probably came from the small amount of mushroom compost I added to the soil. I just wasnt sure enough to eat it without referencing a book or the internet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2013)

Question.

I just ordered a 600w hps that is dimmable. Can I still join the club if I run on 50% or 75%?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

It looks great ive just been through this conversation being called a idiot by other idiots.A few times.But a sealed room is still a sealed room even if it is ventilated from time to time during the cycle.The only time the seal of the room is broken is when fresh air is brought back into the room and the room regenerated with fresh co2.
*A true sealed room. 
"There are no holes, gaps or vents to anything outside of the indoor garden."

http://urbangardenmagazine.com/2009/04/growing-in-sealed-rooms-hydroponically/

**CEA (closed environment agriculture)
**http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/closed-environment-agriculture.html
*
*&#8203;https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=145515*





Yea the plant breaths co2 and exhausts O back out.
I think the book reads one air turn over in the room per day.So much as opening your door for a few min. will change over the air in the room. Does this still make the room a sealed room?
*Yes, because the "fresh air" is augmented co2 from either bottled co2 or a co2 generator.
**I have run completely sealed rooms in the past, sometimes leaving for a week or so at a time with doors shut. The fresh air literally is the augmented co2. Co2 ppm levels are kept steady with a monitor/controller. As the plants breath available co2 subsequently lowering co2 ppm the monitor/controller releases more co2, when levels are at the desired levels no co2 is being released. *



Have you ever tried air change overs in the room? Do you leave the door open when you work in the room for any length of time?
*Yes, I dont currently run sealed rooms.*
*I used to chill in my sealed room with the doors closed, but also did have the doors open from time to time for plant tending.

*
If you have a plant that is breathing co2 and you have several plants breathing co2 and exhaling oxygen,the plants breath up lets just say for example 200 ppm of co2 per hour and the co2 controller is set at lets just say 1500 ppm.What happens to that co2 as it sits in the room not being used at 1300ppm?
*Not quite sure here. What about the extra 250ppm left over in normal atmosphere of 450ppm? I believe the plants will breath whats available to them with 1500ppm being said to be the max, anything over that is considered redundant.
**Keep in mind, co2ppm held at elevated levels truely become evident when every other aspect of the grow and plants health are tip top. The plants will be able to utilize more light and nutrients. *


What would happen to air or water if it sit still for awhile with very little movement or circulation? 
*Its surface would be smooth as a babies bottom. 
*

If you were in the room and were exercising for example would you put off more co2 than the plants can use?
*I do this regularly in my little building that houses my grow boxes. My monitor tells me I can get it to 2kppm in there.*


YEA..you will elevate the co2 in the room fast as hell working in it.Do we know how much oxygen is in the air when the burner is running? 
*Not really I guess? But if 1500ppm is co2 Im guessing theres some o2 in the other 998,500ppm? 
*

Do we know how much oxygen is in the air from what the plants put off?
*No.*

Do we know if there is a proper balance between air and co2 mixture?
*IDK.*



Are you sure the room is completely sealed and there is no air exchange into the room?
*When that is the intention, yes, Im sure. *


If we can assume a home that is sealed to tight would make a person sick in it cant we also assume that a grow room sealed to tight might make the plants sick in it also?
*A good reason to have house plants. Fresh air for people= o2, Im sure the international space station doesn't have an air exchange lol. On that! They also grow plants up there <<<<<<<<<<<< COMPLETELY sealed, the plants provide o2 for the peeps and the peeps provide co2 for the plants. Fresh air is manufacture by each other for each other. Surely planet earth doesnt have some sort of external air exchang?

Point being, co2=fresh breathable air for plants, it doesnt matter where it comes from.
*


If we sealed a home completely tight for the purposes of this discussion, this is what we will assume. Then we fed oxygen into the building so the people could live what would happen to the exhaled co2?Would it accumulate?Now if we put plants in the building how many would it take and would there be a balance between co2 and O that would be healthy?
*Well this is why its desirable not to purposely live in a sealed room with no plans of providing o2 for yourself. Yes people suffocate from lack of o2 in sealed situations, plants will completely stop growing once co2 levels drop to 150-200ppm < thats why you want "fresh air"*



As you can see there is allot of questions marks.This is the same reasoning the scientist/engineer says in the medical marijuana growers bible to change the air over in the room and refresh the co2.The guy didnt come to the conclusion from being stupid im thinking.
*Co2 is co2 it doesnt go stale. He says plants need fresh air and that is correct, they do. He was not referring to a true sealed "PERFECT" grow room. 
**As something is used it needs to be replenished.*


Its just logic.
*Yes it is *



Many green house controllers that have a co2 injection feature on them you will also see a timed ventilator switch that turns off the injectors/generator and evacuates the old atmosphere and regenerate with fresh co2.There is a reason behind this madness.
*Yesh and TEMPURATURE is what tells your controller to turn on your fans and get rid of the hot air,,, otherwise it would just be on a timer right? 
**In sealed rooms AC is used to cool all heat produced. 
**There is no "fresh" or "old" or "stale" co2! Co2 is co2!
*
*Your controller releases co2 until the desired level is reached and will then turn off until it drops again. The room automatically vents when temps reach the set maximum, but this ends up flushing all your augmented co2 basically throwing it out. If your temps never exceeded the max temperature your fans will not "kick on to provide "fresh" co2"

In true sealed rooms a split ac unit is used to cool every bit of heat produce. *



My plants are injected with co2 and the room is evacuated 4 times a day twice at nite once as soon as lights go off to supply plenty of air for the root systems to do there thing at night.



Your plants look every bit as good as mine can i attribute it to me evacuating the room and regenerating it with fresh co2 and you can attribute it to not doing it?
*I dont currently augment co2.*
*My cabs are on alternating cycles, the night side producing co2 while the day side uses it. My co2 ppm levels hover around 600... Id like them to be around 1500. *


I dont know..im just doing what makes common sense to me and what also makes common sense to a engineer who would be thinking on the same lines as i do.
*Theres nothing wrong with that, there are many ways to do this thing we love,,, but
you just dont fully understand closed environment agriculture. I hope the links I provided will help you to change this. *



You might see some large growers not venting their rooms..but you will never see a large green house not ventilate.
*The only time a greenhouse with augmented co2 will vent is when temps or humidity get too high, otherwise no venting is used. Then again I dont think iv seen a greenhouse with augme

The game here is controlling the environment to the best of your abilities.
**Heat? use A/C
**Humidity? Dehumidifier
**co2 level optimal? Yup!*

I just gave you a pile of reasons to ventilate ..a bunch of them.most of them with question marks behind them.I dont like question marks.I prefer to be the total master of my environment without question marks floating around.
*The ultimate control of ones environment is achieved with a 100% sealed environment.
*
*To some degree an open loupe environment is dictated by its outside condition. 
*


The only reason ive seen from anyone on here as why to not ventilate is my plants do fine look at them.
*Well hopefully you can now see the great things that come with closed environment agriculture. *


Well so do mine and i dont have the question mark over my head.
There is no question about whether i have the proper mixture in my room. There is no question about anything becoming stagnant in my room.
Im sorry if i called you a idiot. 
*I dont think you did? *

Ive been through this conversation over and over again.
To be honest no room is completely sealed up. 
*Sorry but thats just not true. 
**edit: ok ok, do microscopic holes count? Come on. *

There is always some sort of air infiltration in the room.even some of the tightest houses will still get air infiltration.
I honestly believe if there wasn't some sort of air infiltration in a totally sealed grow room it would go to shit.
*Yes it would, if supplemental co2 was not used.*


I do not think it takes any where near the amount of times i will recycle the air in my room..but i do it anyway.
*Where do people on the space station receive fresh air? Probably from a generator of some form including the plants they have growing. Im sure they dont exchange the air every few hrs.


*
You ever see the guy who wore suspenders with his belt? Thats the guy that is sure his pants wont fall down.
*Nope, cant say that I have 
*


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Question.
> 
> I just ordered a 600w hps that is dimmable. Can I still join the club if I run on 50% or 75%?



Absolutely! 
Dont tell anyone, but we have members who only run a hundred or so watts of cfl.. Shhhhhhh 

Also, we got 600 subjects and bad attitudes aint one


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2013)

Cool. I will post pics in the future of my purchase and plants. Look forward to seeing the magic!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2013)

I installed that TOR thing, and it made some changes and I am now having technical difficulty. Most web pages are not displaying correctly. Arghhh!!! Ill figure it out I hope.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2013)

Here are some new flashlight shots, taken with a day left in week #7:

This is the first shot of the OG #18 so far:

It is in the back of the tent.


LA Confidential is very pretty:


The PurpleBerry BX II is probably the most amazing thing in the tent right now:


Kosher Kush:


Headband is beautiful:


Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2013)

Man that PB BX II is just sexy and delicious looking my friend!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm thinking of making a bubble cloner. What is the correct temp range for the water?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I'm thinking of making a bubble cloner. What is the correct temp range for the water?
> 
> 
> cof


So Im guessing 68f to be a good medium. 





Heisenberg said:


> Cooler temperatures help the water stay 'fresh', which discourages stem rot. Warmer water helps the cuttings to root slightly faster, but invites disease. I personally would inoculate with beneficial microbes and let the water be room temp. If you do this, make sure your water is super oxygenated.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I'm thinking of making a bubble cloner. What is the correct temp range for the water?  cof


 IME colder is better. I would say 60-65*F would be a good range


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

My rule is below 72. I tend to think warmer is better, but then you get into funky stuff growing in it, so best keep away from that. I think I read 74 is a good rule to stay below, so to be safe I stay below 72. I think my rez water is usually around 68-70.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2013)

few pics of my babies just had out to water its day 22 might starting adding sum boost to feed on tuesday..

1st 2 afghan kush 
2nd 2 blue rhino
3rd 2 caramel ice 
4th 2 critical 47
and last a shot when i put them back in the tent. will get sum of my veg room up once reppoted my pips


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2013)

been away for a while lads, but im back now, will get some info and pics up of my current goings on in due time, got a lot going on at the min, waiting on some new equipment getting delivered then my perp grow is on !!!  GB


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2013)

Just sharing a few shots in here from my 600w cabinet grow. 

Front left: sour bubble
back left: diablo og
front right: ak47
back right: blue dream


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys... feel free to swing on by and help me set up my closet for this round:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/746733-vertical-led-panels-flooded-tubes.html


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2013)

spam^^^^^^^ fukkin frikkin frakkin leds, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2013)

To late for reading and thinking for me, but will look tomoz jig while im doing the wake n bake bong and bed for me


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2013)

funny, same thing went through my mind bud, too late for reading that, bong and....well not bed, but a bong none the less!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know WHAT the fook is up, but the past couple of weeks my garbage pail basketball shots are at like 80% from the floor.
They have been around 20% for a few years.
_*I AM A GOLDEN GOD!!!
*_
... and stoned to the bone...


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2013)

A sign that you are finally home and at ease Doob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 3, 2013)

FSM-hu Akbar, and et al be praised


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2013)

Wakey bakey..... pot my dogs, blue pit and db x ed up this morning and get few pics and need a new heater for my veg room as the pigs took my last one and its getting a bit cold in there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

Almost have what I need to tag my scooter after the speed parts are installed:







I decided to do it on the cheap.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

If the purpose of life is to have fun, you sir are doing it right. That looks like its gonna be a blast to work on.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 4, 2013)

Very few things truly live up to it's hype in this world. Yesterday the little popcorn buds were smokeable on the dog I chopped Thursday. After almost a year waiting to try the dog it was even better than I hoped for. I've stayed absolutely ripped for the last 24 hours and I think I'm skipping class today to transplant a few and reorganize the flower room. Once again I figured a few more males than I actually ended up with, so I have a compact area full of bb gear. Darn the bad luck.lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If the purpose of life is to have fun, you sir are doing it right. That looks like its gonna be a blast to work on.


Stoked to get it all finished up. 
Even going to do a "How-to" video on the paint job. 
Has been a long time since I painted anything with actual paints instead of with Photoshop & Painter on the computer with the stylus & graphics tablet, but it's just like riding a bike.




jimmer6577 said:


> Very few things truly live up to it's hype in this world. Yesterday the little popcorn buds were smokeable on the dog I chopped Thursday. After almost a year waiting to try the dog it was even better than I hoped for. I've stayed absolutely ripped for the last 24 hours and I think I'm skipping class today to transplant a few and reorganize the flower room. Once again I figured a few more males than I actually ended up with, so I have a compact area full of bb gear. Darn the bad luck.lol


The Dog has bark AND bite, for sure


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey 600 I'm heading to the I-5 corridor in Oregon grants pass looking to hook up and burn one and get an inside track of whats happening? If you can help pM me.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

On the cheap, looks like you forked out a bit on paints Doobie.....most people in the Dam just paint their bikes with normal paint, lol. But then this generally applies to most bikes when left locked in the City Centre...I did laugh at the Dutch humour.






The notice announces that: Within a short period your bike will be stolen

If you lived in Amsterdam Doobs you would have the choice to either limit your scooter to 25km / hour (which would enable you to ride without a helmet and also ride in the bike paths (although the cyclist would think you were a cunt for doing it )- I generally don't like scooter riders on bike lanes as they are obnoxious and ride around with their fingers on the horns constantly. Or you could leave it and ride with a helmet on the roads at normal pace. Or like 98% of the (broomers, bromfiesten,) you would get the scooter chipped. Now these guys really annoy me. Basically it's a big thing for the police setting up Scooter road blocks to test them (a lot don't have licenses, are stolen, etc). But they also check out their speed on machines at the check points. This is to see if you are riding a bike that goes faster than 25km on a bike lane without a helmet. The chips people have mean they have a fob key that triggers the chip that allows the bike to go over 25km. When they stop the ignition you need to trigger the chip to allow it to go above the 25km again, i.e when they get stopped, they switch of engine and hide the fob key, hoping the police don't find the chip on the bike. Ultimately, scooters are one of the top causes of death on the roads in Holland.
This post is for information only and in now way is an indictment on scooters riders across the world.



DoobieBrother said:


> Almost have what I need to tag my scooter after the speed parts are installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2013)

i have potted my babies up 3 fem 4 blue pit and 5 dp x ed i have lost 1 of each due to being a lazy stoner and they have been curled over in prop dry as fuck,,, even tho the lid has been on and condensation all over inside a didnt think this would happed... 

but my m8 is coming to take his little ones away today aswell so i will get a few photos once the space is there again this cold is not doing any good to the auto in there u can see it starting to go a bit wispy


----------



## max420thc (Nov 4, 2013)

In the outside atmosphere of the earth we have several miles of air that can be diluted with what ever we throw at it.This is the difference between outside air and inside.
Anything i can think of will become stagnant if not changed over or moved.If water sits to long the air goes out of it and it starts to mold. If air is not replaced or moved around enough it smells.
If the dirt sits without air movement it molds.
There is a specific weight to air.The weight of air at sea level is 14.7 lbs psi.
If you were to stick a glass upside down in water and heat the end of the glass you would see bubbles come out from under the glass as the AIR was expanding inside the glass.
The reverse it true if you made cold or froze the end of the glass you would see water move up and into the glass as the air shrinks.
Yea even small holes and building materials will breath and porus.As your room heats and cools the air within it expands and contracts.
As it expands some the air is pushed out through these pores and cracks as it cools it pulls air in and out of these pores and cracks.
Every common building material has a R factor or its resistance to heat.Most of them also breath.or allow some air infiltration.Doors the cracks along the edges..concrete the pores in it ,windows and door knobs .
Some one listed a article earlier that lists one cubic inch per thousand cubic inch's of air infiltration is required in homes by code.ASHRAE
By code Air turn over should be at least 8 to 10 times per hour in a occupied space.(side note if any cares,air turn over in my grow is at 45 times a hour.)
Air turn over is the amount of times a air is recycled through a air handler for filtering the air and keeping the air from becoming stagnant or unhealthy.
Air exchange is the amount of air inside the structure that is replaced with outside air .
As far as i know and im not a expert on the space station, most space craft are equipped with oxygen tanks.And i would think they would have a way of monitoring every aspect of their environment and controlling it.Id also bet money the space station has some way of exhausting the inside atmosphere and replacing it with fresh..or a filter system that would do the equivalent.
Matter of fact they probably would have two filter systems incase one pooped out on them(guy wearing suspenders with a belt) They would not all die.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

DST said:


> On the cheap, looks like you forked out a bit on paints Doobie.....most people in the Dam just paint their bikes with normal paint, lol. But then this generally applies to most bikes when left locked in the City Centre...I did laugh at the Dutch humour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries!
I have a Motorcycle Endorsement on my driver's license, so I can drive it as fast as I can get away with.

Though I am no scooter hooligan.












whoops! how'd THAT get in there!?












I don't like wasting money on speeding tickets so I try to be careful about it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh, and the paint job will have cost $50


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

Very interested to see what you come up with Doob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh, and right now I can do 68kph (42mph).
I'm shooting for 81kph (50mph), or a scoonch more.
The speed parts I'm about to install will increase engine power up to 50% over stock.
Time will tell.
And going to do a fairly realistic job on the snake skin paint job.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

'Dog' S1's.




'Anesthesia' female.




'Anesthesia' males.




After I've flowered out the female to see what it's like the 'Anesthesia' will be getting a big seed run so I can pheno hunt some stock from the F2's at a later date.


I've a couple of Exo vegging up for a large SCROG too but there's not much to see with them.
I might get a pic up later.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 4, 2013)

hey 600! 

sry i havent been around much, and i still owe you guys some chrystal and ghs-exo-cheese porn from outside. ive been too busy pulling my hair out tho... long story.

either way im a little frustrated.

but i wanted to drop a quick Q in here and ask if someone could drop me a PM or something with an answer to why i cant see my previous transactions over at the BB webshop. it says i dont have any (the acct is named Laura), and then it adds my old order to my cart when i try to do anything. lol. (SC,ED, PK)

its funny cuz ive already had issues with trying to order something else this weekend, so im kinda at the point where im like: really? 

but main reason is cuz im thinking about grabbin some blue pit seeds real quick...

btw get this bullshit: my bank thinks that they are going to choose what places that we can use our debit/credit at online. im PISSED. it used to be our hometown bank company. they got bought out by a crap company called First Merit. dont do banking with these people. they are making sure as best as possible that their members cannot buy anything that they "dont approve of" so to speak. they wont let us use our card at a particular site i wont mention, and they have given us 3 different reasons why that are all obvious bull. one lady even admitted that things were much different now with this new company from ohio. fuck ohio. my money, my decision. and go blue at that (even tho msu killed u of m)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

Exodus Cheese SCROG fodder........

View attachment 2882051

View attachment 2882052


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

I ordered through BB using standard shipping both times. 

Sucks about all the other issues.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 4, 2013)

thx jig - thought so.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

Sharing some better pictures of my 600w cabinet grow. 

View attachment 2882076View attachment 2882077View attachment 2882078View attachment 2882079View attachment 2882080
View attachment 2882081View attachment 2882082View attachment 2882083View attachment 2882084


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Looking awesome everyone! 
I got my hash bags in today but no machine yet... Im still gonna make a small batch of bubble!!! So excited  We got some rain recently so Im gonna use collected rain water that Iv filtered through a fine filter for a drip irrigation system, super CLEAN water. I filled 3 one gal jugs that are sitting in the deep freezer right now and I also happen to already have a bag of ice in there leftover from ice cream making endeavors. 


Hey doobs cant wait to see you slithering along at light speed! 






Max Im sorry you either didnt read or understand the links I posted on closed environment agriculture. I hope someone else out there appreciated the time I took to make that response (be it I was bit toasted!) I know it wasnt article quality stuff but still, hope someone found it helpful. 

I dont know what else to say so Im dropping it.

[video=youtube;UZWl6oXkHrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZWl6oXkHrI[/video]


----------



## sk12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Need some advice on growing with a DWC system I got one of the small little stealth DWC 4 gallon tubs off amazon and am unsure what kind of nutes I can use do the fox farm nutes work for hydro or do i need specific Hydro nutes? Just checking prior to starting anything in the system. BTW everything else is going good had a few small issues with the roots coming out of the soil for some reason but I burried them and they are back to normal again


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

You do need Hydro nutes, whatever the brand. Fox farms makes soil versions and hydro versions. Fox farms gets good results. From what I've heard. General Hydroponics brand nutes are simple to work with. If I were you I'd stay away from Advanced nutrients like the plague.

I recommend Dutch Masters nutes. They have worked real well for me. 

And I have no idea what you mean about the roots and soil. There shouldn't be any soil with a DWC.

I only use Veg A + B, Flower A + B, Silica, Zone. 6 Bottles for the whole grow. Unless I'm using RO water, than I use Cal-Mag too.  Here's what I've done:

old pic spam!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Need some advice on growing with a DWC system I got one of the small little stealth DWC 4 gallon tubs off amazon and am unsure what kind of nutes I can use do the fox farm nutes work for hydro or do i need specific Hydro nutes? Just checking prior to starting anything in the system. BTW everything else is going good had a few small issues with the roots coming out of the soil for some reason but I burried them and they are back to normal again



I would suggest nutrient meant for hydroponics. FF probably has a hydro line, but I think the big bloom is organic based and may cause issues.
There are MANY options out there for sure. 
http://www.google.com/webhp?nord=1#nord=1&q=hydroponic+nutrients


Iv used techniflora with good results in the past, for my next rdwc adventure (next grow!) I'll try out some "Ionic" nutrients only 1 or 2 bottles needed for flower,,, as opposed to the like 9 different bottles I used with techniflora. 

My .2c


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

get yo dougie on then...^^^^*..*

and this what im running this time around for dwcand that cane soda looking good.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmm Im loving that powdered PH down! *FUCK PAYING FOR WATER!!!* I always like getting dry ferts if I can


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You do need Hydro nutes, whatever the brand. Fox farms makes soil versions and hydro versions. Fox farms gets good results. From what I've heard. General Hydroponics brand nutes are simple to work with. If I were you I'd stay away from Advanced nutrients like the plague..


Fox farm works pretty decent as a base nutrient. Haven't used it myself since my first grows. 

I am curious why no AN nutrients jig? I have used quite a bit of their stuff with great success and still do. IMO it is tons better than fox farm. I use some GH products too though... and some black label.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


>



Nice X mas tree


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> get yo dougie on then...^^^^*..*



No thanks! Its too dangerous!!!

[video=youtube;r58_bRZLeLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r58_bRZLeLw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

^^^^ His web redemption, fukin hilarious. Im glad hes "ok"

[video=youtube;TrLP7NqNq3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrLP7NqNq3c[/video]


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hmm Im loving that powdered PH down! *FUCK PAYING FOR WATER!!!* I always like getting dry ferts if I can


im with ya on that + that bottle is a mess


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

hwy now....im trying to smoke over here..U just made me waste a very good hit with that post whodat.lollollol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

You know, I not sorry!  Some of you guys cause me to spit all over my computer sometimes! Love it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

OMG OMG HAHAHAHA.... god made that dude get hit by a truck just so tosh.0 could make that video.

"That finally paid off huh?" HAHA "Is there anywhere black people will not dance" HAHA "Did you not hear the ice cream truck music" You gotta stop this shit whodat. HAHAHA

totally made my day.

"That's alright, everything's Gipper" I gonna puke "Did you sue the guy filming you" "Not yet" lol

sorry for the running commentary. I'm beyond bored blowing up RIU.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

@ someguy. It's the marketing AN does that has me warn noobs. They make you think that using 35 products will make your weed 35 times better. I don't doubt they make good nutrients, they may even make the best. IDK, but I do know that guys just starting out should realize that more isn't always better. I seen guys say, I am going to do my first grow, I ordered $500 worth of seeds, bought every AN product they make... can someone tell me how to use it all. That right there will burn someone out of growing quick. I'd rather them try GH 3 part stuff, see how easy it is and go from there.

It's just dangerous in the wrong hands, like a gun, or religion. 2 other things I think people should avoid like the plague... not to say any of the 3 are bad. They are not. Just dangerous.

I hope that makes sense.

Speaking of AN and marketing... you should see their booth/ marketing materials/ sales representatives at the cup. They have professionals in suits and shit, glossy 50 page brochures.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

Thats some good reasons there.  I would second that starting simple is best. Used nothing but Fox farm grow and bloom my first couple and it did fine. Over time I branched out and of course made some mistakes. Now I know how to temper it and have experience with what works for me. 

I had no idea about AN. I got turned on to them by some fellow growers when I was living in the great North West. I ended up getting better results so I tried a little more here and there. I have to say... I do not go through very much nutrient for a grow. sometimes have to throw stuff out if it gets too crusty and old...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> get yo dougie on then...^^^^


Tripping me the fuck out Gen. I went to find a video that always comes up when you search jigfresh on google. Found a page on fishing jigs... guess what the dude called his fresh new jig.

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/louisiana/245704-new-jig-fresh-off-vise.html

And here's the video. Always gave me a laugh. Not too many things with jig fresh in the title:

https://myspace.com/lil_coop_23/video/my-dougie-my-jig-fresh/23824529


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2013)

me likes that,he knows whats up...its about that time around my parts for some cool weather fishing.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 4, 2013)

LMAO at the ice cream truck guy
Here is some pics of my creation 
Space Fruit on day 45
View attachment 2882315View attachment 2882316View attachment 2882317View attachment 2882318View attachment 2882319View attachment 2882320View attachment 2882321View attachment 2882322


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey all, adding to the daily P0rn ... day 23 12/12 Critical kush & mazar x White rhino

View attachment 2882344View attachment 2882346View attachment 2882351

Toke up!

FJG


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Tripping me the fuck out Gen. I went to find a video that always comes up when you search jigfresh on google. Found a page on fishing jigs... guess what the dude called his fresh new jig.
> 
> http://www.crappie.com/crappie/louisiana/245704-new-jig-fresh-off-vise.html
> 
> ...


*And if you take the post date: (03x15)+(2.0+13) = *60.0*
*post time and post#: 01:04 + post# 01: 1+4+1 = *6.00*
*join date is May 2008: 8-2 = *6.00*
*his number of posts is 912: 9-(1+2) = *6.00*
*his NAME is crappiecatcher_*06
*_
==========
crappiecatcher06
==========

Join Date May 2008
Location Iota, Louisiana
Posts 912
==========, 

01:04 03-15-2013
==========

*_*AND*_ Iota, Louisiana is 1.274-sq.mi. in size: (7-1 = *6.00* and 2+4 = *6.00*), AND it's 3.3-sq.km in size (3+3 = *6.00*)
==========

*_*AND*_ the population of Iota in 2012 ( 12/2.0 = *6.00* ) was 1,485 people (8-5)+(4-1) = *6.00*
==========


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

My head just exploded a little.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

It's Cosmic, my man, it's Cosmic...


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

Pr0n checkin. Everythings seems pr0nising indeed....pr0n you ron, slainte, DST


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

P.S. Two new breeds in the Veg area: Psycho Killer and Trainwreck:
View attachment 2882442
View attachment 2882443


----------



## sk12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys will have to order some GH products


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhh, the kids are sleeping ffs


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys will have to order some GH products


Just to throw more at you, I've used botanicare for years n years. Always been happy with their products and they don't cost a fortune. For hydro u can use their cns17 grow and bloom 1 part each. They sell other shit too but you can get thru a hydro grow completely with just two bottles.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

JD, I always wondered what that Aliens picture/ guy was about. I guess it was a show on History Channel. Sounds like a weird series in which seeming stoner suit man explains how anything that is beyond reason is due to ancient aliens (i'm taking artistic license in describing a show I just found out existed about 1 minute ago). Anyways, as doobie pointed out.. it's all cosmic.

The program is directed and produced by Giorgio A. Tsoukalos and first aired on April 20th, 2010.

That's 4-20 to us americans.  20-4 to the euros, not much fun that 20-4.

[youtube]EwGPuO6eyNc[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Just to throw more at you, I've used botanicare for years n years. Always been happy with their products and they don't cost a fortune. For hydro u can use their cns17 grow and bloom 1 part each. They sell other shit too but you can get thru a hydro grow completely with just two bottles.


No Hydro, yet, but very happy with Botanicare as well.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys will have to order some GH products


I've yet to convince a single person to try Dutch Master nutes. I really try too.  Only known one other person to use them.

Oh and someguy... I keep my nutes around forever. Have had the same veg nutes I ordered in April 2009.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I have heard you Jig. They are on the potential list. I do like to vary things....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

DST said:


> sssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhh, the kids are sleeping ffs



Cherish those moments, D
In less than 12 hours they'll be clamoring for water, nutes, or CO2, asking over & over "_Are we done yet? Are we done yet? Are we done yet?_", wanting everything they see on the garden store shelf and getting grabby from the seats built into the carts as you shop, crying & fussing, running to Da with "_She keeps touching me_!" "_She's in my light!_" "_She's breathing all my CO2!_", until it's nighty-night time and you've tucked them into their beds and kissed their little foreheads and wished them a good night and bid them not to let the spidermites bite before shutting the lights down and letting them get their 12-hours of beauty sleep...


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've yet to convince a single person to try Dutch Master nutes. I really try too.  Only known one other person to use them.
> 
> Oh and someguy... I keep my nutes around forever. Have had the same veg nutes I ordered in April 2009.


I've run DM for cpl yrs now, both in soil and hydro. Their liguid light is sweet. Absolutely love the nutes, I only have to ph my res every 3dys and then it's just barely over 6.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 4, 2013)

Heavy 16 nutes over here. Jig, I use 2 dutch master products because you recommend them. A root zone enhancer, and rooting gel.


----------



## nyzhia (Nov 4, 2013)

Alright so this is my first grow, well second but my first was like 5 years ago and it didnt work out. got these two as clones from a freind in nevada, was told they were white widow. i just went to 12/12 under 600w hps . there in Fox Farm ocean forest mixed with perlite, fox farm nutes big bloom, grow big so far, have tiger bloom and beastie bloom for them as well, .


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys will have to order some GH products


I have used both the powdered 2 part and the liquid 3 part and gotten good results. I cant say great as others here do better than me, but in my lil non-net circle I am considered an above average grower.


jigfresh said:


> I've yet to convince a single person to try Dutch Master nutes. I really try too.  Only known one other person to use them.
> 
> Oh and someguy... I keep my nutes around forever. Have had the same veg nutes I ordered in April 2009.


If they can take any credit for the closet tube grow, they are def worth a try.
I got the 3 part GH 6 gal nutes free and thats why I am using them right now lol.
I have to say the didnt need anything, no ph adjust or anything with my filtered tap water, but then I am using them with soil lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys will have to order some GH products


dont forget to get the flouralicious from gh. Good shit right there imo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've yet to convince a single person to try Dutch Master nutes. I really try too.  Only known one other person to use them.
> 
> Oh and someguy... I keep my nutes around forever. Have had the same veg nutes I ordered in April 2009.



At least im not the only one who stretches things. Lol. Right now i have nutrients for the next 3yrs. Lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 4, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> LMAO at the ice cream truck guy
> Here is some pics of my creation
> Space Fruit on day 45
> View attachment 2882315View attachment 2882316View attachment 2882317View attachment 2882318View attachment 2882319View attachment 2882320View attachment 2882321View attachment 2882322


Howdy your saucy'ness  shit looks great man. 



jigfresh said:


> I've yet to convince a single person to try Dutch Master nutes. I really try too.  Only known one other person to use them.
> 
> Oh and someguy...


Found this quite funny, not sure I was supposed to  Its something about the sad face that gets me. Such a sad little smilie guy 





DoobieBrother said:


> Cherish those moments, D
> In less than 12 hours they'll be clamoring for water, nutes, or CO2, asking over & over "_Are we done yet? Are we done yet? Are we done yet?_", wanting everything they see on the garden store shelf and getting grabby from the seats built into the carts as you shop, crying & fussing, running to Da with "_She keeps touching me_!" "_She's in my light!_" "_She's breathing all my CO2!_", until it's nighty-night time and you've tucked them into their beds and kissed their little foreheads and wished them a good night and bid them not to let the spidermites bite before shutting the lights down and letting them get their 12-hours of beauty sleep...



Good night and may fsm protect us all from the spidermite. 


Whooo hooo! This has me all confused. I need to build my hash tolerance back up slowly again  Best iv made, way better than the dry ice stuff. Very flavorful and potent just like the stuff my buddy gave me, good first try! 
This is all 4 washes mixed together from 1oz of trim. The 4th wash had almost no yield but what little it gave looked just as fine if not better than the third wash. They all looked splendid though thats why I mixed em. The pics are missing the bit from 45 first run, It was great 


Probably still moist, Ill leave it spread out over night then either store as it or press... I cant kid myself, pressing with heat tomorrow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

On nutrients the only specific cannabis marketed products I use are Canna Mono elements, I compound my own recipes from a mixture of these and raw fertiliser salts.

A tub of Mono-Potassium Phosphate and a tub of Potassium Sulphate lasts years and hundreds of plants.

Commercial hydro flowering nutrients are little more than a mixture of these 2 salts dissolved, watered down and bottled for sale.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2013)

nice looking shish Who!


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 5, 2013)

My bottle of nutrients says ADVANCED!
Yeah i only fox with the best! lol 

Nice pr0n guys!
Work Medicinal Examination. Tuesday next week! Damn i hope i get some good newsl. New knee or 5million! Nau i want it nau!


----------



## poundsmoker (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with 4 600w air cooled hoods over a 8x8 space any info would be a great help


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2013)

What do you need to know poundsmoker? (not that I have that configuration but growing is growing in my eyes).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> My bottle of nutrients says ADVANCED!
> Yeah i only fox with the best! lol


*Big Bud.*
(liquid)


(powder)


*Bud Blood.*


*Bud Candy.*
The wrong chart is displayed on the AN website but Bud Candy is made up of Potassium Sulphate and aminos.

*Carbo Load.*
(simple sugars)


*Hammer Head.*
(same ingredients as always, they've just changed the ratio's about 5 times in 3 years ffs)


*Kushie Kush*.


*Overdrive.*


Cannas A+B and pk13/14 are just the same.

........


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh the space she be a shrinking. 
[video=youtube_share;TNVk7ikl5I8]http://youtu.be/TNVk7ikl5I8[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Heavy 16 nutes over here. Jig, I use 2 dutch master products because you recommend them. A root zone enhancer, and rooting gel.


WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO. I can finally cash my check for $2.83 from Dutch Masters for being a freelance salesperson. lolol.

That zone is the shiznit. I would recommend anyone running hydro (the kind with a rez, not coco) to use Zone. It's cheap, lasts forever, and in my mind makes a HUGE difference. It's not a nutrient, it's a root zone/ tank conditioner. I've never messed with mold or rot in my roots, and something about what the zone does changes the surface tension of the water. The bubbles that come from the airstone or waterfall are much much smaller and more in number with the zone. Seems like more oxygen gets dissolved.

That's all based on my observations. I swear it works great.

http://dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=product&product=GOLD_RANGE_ZONE


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 5, 2013)

I concur with jig.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

400w sodium
just added 250w t5 HO 6000k and 10000k mixed
week 6 12/12 HSO blue dream, some larry og's, chemXmenage a trio's, and 3 tiny headbands 
really enjoy hovering around here as a "local" so i figured id share my work
nonetheless there is 650w in my tent!

EnJoy!
View attachment 2883431View attachment 2883432View attachment 2883433View attachment 2883434View attachment 2883435View attachment 2883436View attachment 2883437View attachment 2883438View attachment 2883439View attachment 2883440View attachment 2883441View attachment 2883442View attachment 2883443View attachment 2883444View attachment 2883445View attachment 2883446View attachment 2883447View attachment 2883448View attachment 2883449View attachment 2883450View attachment 2883451View attachment 2883452View attachment 2883453View attachment 2883454View attachment 2883455View attachment 2883456View attachment 2883457View attachment 2883458View attachment 2883459

peace


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

love the added t5,them buds close to it,will be intense.swwet looking flowers glockdoc.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks for the great words genuity!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice grow man


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Nice grow man


neat, thanks!!! wish i could do actual size pics...actually, wouldnt mind having u guys here, enjoying each others gear, and cooking up some food of course!


----------



## sk12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just some update pics off my current grow.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

iso, crazy melty.







Pressed bubble, crazy bubbly  







The machine came in today, I need to got get some ice but man I look mashed up lol Gonna move quick and keep my eyes down


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> iso, crazy melty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


making my lips quiver and pucker up!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

Hell yeah, party at glocdoc's. I'll bring drinks! Non alcoholic at least, you drunks can figure out your own alcohol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Who, what micron bags are you using for that eye candy?


----------



## Thriceeee (Nov 5, 2013)

Newest batch @ 2 weeks
I used bag seed on the last grow which came out great! I forced hermied one outside and crossed pollinated with these guys mama plant. (had too many for room so decided to mess around with the extra hehe) 
The mama coughed up about 70 or so seeds. 
I was hoping for more female ratio with that ooor was it just a fun waste of time? Lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 5, 2013)

All the ladies are now supported. They haven't shown any shock since the transplant. Turns out both my heaters have shipping issues, so I'm using good ole 1500w 120v heaters. One is oil filled radiator style, and the other is a fan heater combo. If the temps outside dont drop below freezing for more than a few hours they should be fine. The heaters I ordered are 19,000 btu mofos....hot stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Heres are some more hash adventures, 600. 


The set-up, last wash.








73 bag, fresh out the first wash.







Some time later. Clockwise from top left, 1st,2nd,3rd, and 4th wash.





In same order.










45 bag from all 4 washes.






Lemme slip this in real quick too


----------



## budolskie (Nov 5, 2013)

wish i could wake n bake on that haha, couple p killer to start the day and waiting on a msg for sum cream i cant wait


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

Holy hash batman. That looks the shiz. Nicely done mofu.

seedless, I'm stoked you get to use all that winter sun foe something useful this year.

were you happy with the summer results in there?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


Oh man!
At first glimpse I thought you were going to relate a bad incident you once had with salmonella-laced spinach souffle!

Thankfully, such was not the case...
... and man that's some good looking shtuff that came from it!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing for about half a second. Like WTF did he take a picture of. Lol

Saw some funny pics on reddit the other day. There's a cafe in japan that has toilets for seats and they serve deserts in toilet shaped glasses and such. Like chocolate soft serve all coiled up in a toilet looking bowl. Ewwww.

EDIT:
And speaking of Japan, their population is actually shrinking because people under 35 despise sex and relationships. I can understand the relationship part, haha, but for real, something like 35% of guys below 34 say they have no interest in sex at all. The figure is higher in women. Crazy shit. This was the first year old people diapers outsold baby diapers there.

Japan is smart too. Amazing how lopsided our population is going to be with all the ______ people of the world having 8-10 kids, while the ______ people are forgoing having them, or only having one. You guys can fill in the blanks with whatever judgemental words you see fit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2013)

I...

... am...

...going to be getting a portable vaporizer for Pastamas in December. 
Thinking of the Da Vinci







Will mostly be for vaping with dry herb.
I like the feature set, and it looks like I could make a convincing juice box cover for it, too.
Anyone have good or bad experiences with this one?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking the same thing for about half a second. Like WTF did he take a picture of. Lol
> 
> Saw some funny pics on reddit the other day. There's a cafe in japan that has toilets for seats and they serve deserts in toilet shaped glasses and such. Like chocolate soft serve all coiled up in a toilet looking bowl. Ewwww.


Oh, man, that's nastay!

"Me, Myself & Irene" ruined chocolate softserve ice cream for me with that damn scene with the dog squatting to shit on his lawn and then cutting away to the ice cream being dispensed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2013)

/\/\/\
It was Carrey's character pooping
\/\/\/

[video=youtube_share;PA6HYvaXdHU]http://youtu.be/PA6HYvaXdHU[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2013)

There's been a few things on Japan of late on the TV. I saw a programme about the aging population of Japan as well. Crazy stuff when people start messing with nature, lol. In China (or was it Hong Kong) where they had a 1 child rule....how messed is that going to be in the future. Especially if parents abort when they know they will have a girl.

Nice looking run whodat, did you use dry trim or wet? and I assume you dry the trichomes before putting them out onto the plate? a la Froggy style. Personally I avoid that as I have had some bad experiences pressing it dry before scraping off the bag.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mad props Whodat and the rest of the 600 the pron is looking sweet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

DST said:


> There's been a few things on Japan of late on the TV. I saw a programme about the aging population of Japan as well. Crazy stuff when people start messing with nature, lol. In China (or was it Hong Kong) where they had a 1 child rule....how messed is that going to be in the future. Especially if parents abort when they know they will have a girl.


man i watched a vice video about something similar, in japan they now don;t want partners they have bars where peeps go and just pay for company. no sex or anything just like having your own personal cocktail waiter to flirt with. japan actually sell more adult nappies than they do baby sized ones. they reckon the population is going to drop like 50% in the next couple of decades.

[video=youtube_share;qpZbu7J7UL4]http://youtu.be/qpZbu7J7UL4[/video]

@ who, cracking hash run fella! how much bud/trim went in to begin with?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2013)

We must have read the same article. Hehe


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2013)

> *apan actually sell more adult nappies than they do baby sized ones*




I love the Juice Box Stealth Tek! Let's see a write-up!

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 6, 2013)

"When i see happy couples during Christmas, I wish they would die." <--- Crazy Japanese "cuddlegirl". Haha what a world


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 6, 2013)

what up 600. ya'll ever made seeds outta pre-flowers?? i did. they grew before too. well i did it again by accident. get this lil tale:

I grew a Venus Flytrap from fem seed a while back. I knew from the start i had a special pheno of it too, very strong terps. very. it honestly smells exactly like certain pheno's of ogk. like that fuel/savory/herbal/skunky smell thats hard to put a finger on. my girl calls it dinner, like "o that stuff tastes like dinner". i crave buds that carry this wonderful smell...
The high is off the charts too. i came in here once and asked u guys about it. i was saying that this strain has amazing properties that feel just like being on opiates/opioids. Major pain relief, especially for my sciatica, and especially for being as sativa as it is.

So in other words this strain is a 10/10 to me, and i shared it with a friend. He doesnt completely have it all figured out, but has a huge grow setup. He keeps having to narrow down his strain collection, and im a terrible influence for that. always bringing him new strains. haha. well he decided to get rid of this strain and didnt make it clear to me ahead of time. He had just grown a big batch of it, and it was awesome and sold like wildfire. he thinks he has too many skunky/herbal strains and dropped it.

luckily i kept a damn clone he gave me in my veg closet. it almost died like 10 times, good thing it didnt. I have a medusa next to it that was 100% male. the male was triggered into flowering accidentally, and the females in the closet sprouted quite a few pre flowers when that happened. 

well... the venus flytrap got about 6 or 7 of its calyxes seeded and they look to be turning out right! i couldnt be prouder! i even kept that medusa planning on crossing it with my outdoor stuff, got ill and never got to do it. so that medusa sat around in here just being a ball buster. at least i got to use its genetics in the long run.

this might turn out interesting... the medusa grows like a very apical dominant OGK, adn this pheno was a good example of that. it also smelled very good(skunky). the VFT is easy to train and grow, its even advertised as a commercial high yield fast growth strain, tho my pheno was leaned more toward bud quality over all. So maybe ogk like structure, and effect? we shall see.

ive also found one or two seeds on my g13 labs PE and my purple Grape Ape that must be from the medusa. i cant wait to see what these seeds produce, the male was too nice to just kill.

that black ape i made accidentally is making its rounds. one pheno has made its way to just about every corner of the state due to where my friends took them. i geuss its quite the yielder, people really like it. go figure im the one who made it, and i havent got to try any yet. that might mean its good who knows.
sry to bable on guys im just all excited like a kid or something.

**and btw my bank is stupid. they wont let us use our credit/debit on a bunch of sites now, that they consider "if-E" (iffy, however u type that) or "edgy" so to say.
so no blue pits for me atm.  might have to find another way soon. been wanting to try either sour/smelly cherry too. sry i bugged ya'll about that for nothing. thank the bank. gonna have to find another institution. dont bank with "first merit". stupid ohio fucks.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 6, 2013)

weird. i noticed a homeless fella walking by in the rain outside today a few minutes ago. i feel bad for him, hes rough man. hes walking pretty slow and staggered.
i noticed him because i saw someone out by my mail box, and im expecting some etiz soon.

then our local news comes on like 30 seconds later. the top story is the homeless problem in our county atm. go figure. i felt like trying to help the guy, but its so dangerous to try that. trust me, especially here and on my street. if i smoked squares id gave him a couple tho, my buddies do that a lot. puts a smile on someones face at least.
weve had problems with kids killing homeless people and torturing them. lovely isnt it. were also number one in child abuse, and women abuse. come on over to Genesee county folks. The birthplace of General Motors, Michael Moore, Mark Ingrham(heisman trophy winner RB), Mark Farner + Don Brewer(grand funk railroad), Glen Rice (NBA allstar, supposedly slept w/ Sarah Palin. ewww.) Mateen Cleaves and the Flint-stones(MSU champion basketball NCAA) etc..... 

and a lot of extreme drug use, murder, crime, rape, and nastiness. see why i smoke so much and complain about this city? im kinda trapped here atm.



win a TRIP TO FLINT!! come watch the city's death toll rise. that headliner turned into a triple murder retaliation too btw. south side apartments are insane right now. we literally have a strip on south side where the prostitutes are everywhere, because its where the cops have pushed them to. certain pockets of the city are heroin heavy, some are cocaine/crack heavy, not a ton of meth but its gaining momentum finally. tons of heroin, tons of it. insane. went from crack to heroin being the main problem for the city. the rehabs are full and have the scum of the earth not only in them, but also working there too. 

i feel like i could live anywhere, as long as i knew the language and culture to an extent.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2013)

Definitely not on my short list of places to visit. Sucks being stuck in a shitty place, but at least you got a home huh? I feel bad for homeless folks and wish I could do more, but so many are either addicts, have severe emotional/mental problems, or both... And that kinda stuff us always dangerous to deal with on a personal level.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 6, 2013)

Fuckin homeless dudes will run after a hair I hear!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2013)

it looks like the post office is 420 compliant....from the New York _Daily News_


USPS to deliver record 420 million packages over holidays 

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com#ixzz2juqLfw3W


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2013)

A million 420 packages....cool!

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I...
> 
> ... am...
> 
> ...


The juice box is a brilliant fukin idea! Though I dont see very many grown folk sipping juice boxes lol





DoobieBrother said:


> /\/\/\
> It was Carrey's character pooping
> \/\/\/
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PA6HYvaXdHU]http://youtu.be/PA6HYvaXdHU[/video]


*NOTHING* could ruin chocolate soft serve for me,,,, NOTHING. 



HydroGp said:


> "When i see happy couples during Christmas, I wish they would die." <--- Crazy Japanese "cuddlegirl". Haha what a world


This my friends, is the perfect definition of a "hater".



curious old fart said:


> it looks like the post office is 420 compliant....from the New York _Daily News_
> 
> 
> USPS to deliver record 420 million packages over holidays
> ...





Javadog said:


> A million 420 packages....cool!
> 
> :0)
> 
> JD



Me no see! 









​


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2013)

HurraY!

My HPS came in the mail today!





Currently have two Bodhi Goji OG girls growing. Pollinated 4 bottom branches for seeds.

They look like crap compared to my last grow due to lighting issues but I am sure they will perk up now that they have 300watts of love shining down on them. 

If temps hold at an acceptable range, I may up the light to 450W. We shall see. 

Light is currently 6-7 inches from tops with fan blowing over canopy.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> HurraY!
> 
> My HPS came in the mail today!
> 
> ...



I've got 2 of those ballasts.

Evening Sixers! Just checking in to let us know giggles is all good. Got 8 mil girls under the ol 6 and more just starting to pop.

Thanks fairy, I'll have to share some pr0n after I get some transplanting done.

Stay high 6, hope all is well... 


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah jig, I was happy with the summer harvest. I could have been happier, but since the plants were gifted to me I cant complain. Im hoping for a pound a plant in winter.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 6, 2013)

As I have mentioned I built a room just to grow as an office. Well after several runs then a run of bb gear and the beginning of another, my gf has had enough of the stank. It was the black ss and dog that did it. Now she's smelling the smelly cherry and the other bb strains just starting to bud and told me it has to be out of the house or 100% smell free when this run is finished. So I've decided to build a little 8x8 shed. I figure good light timing and proper insulation I should be O.K. with a ceramic space heater. I'm hoping to do this Sat., If I get my final C.O..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2013)

Why not get some carbon filters?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> As I have mentioned I built a room just to grow as an office. Well after several runs then a run of bb gear and the beginning of another, my gf has had enough of the stank. It was the black ss and dog that did it. Now she's smelling the smelly cherry and the other bb strains just starting to bud and told me it has to be out of the house or 100% smell free when this run is finished. So I've decided to build a little 8x8 shed. I figure good light timing and proper insulation I should be O.K. with a ceramic space heater. I'm hoping to do this Sat., If I get my final C.O..


shed for the GF, right ?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2013)

The MuMoBG smells like pineapple! Something good happened today 

Maybe this stuff will be trippy.


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

Morning Sixers, got to shift a dozen ladies across town today...wish me luck. Just went to bed an hour and a half ago so hopefully sleep deprivation will keep me alert, lol.....,


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 7, 2013)

My 10 girls under 2 600'
They were under 2 600 MH's

4 x DNA LA Confidential
4 x SinMint Cookies
2 x Guanabana (Amnesia x Widow)

All fems. My pal was using dual spectrum bulbs. No thanks...


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

First trip to the Brouwerij with the wee yin. No one even asked him for proof of age....result. Exodus of the ladies went well. All happily tucked up in their new scrog.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

Ain't it fun to bring them out and about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

DST said:


> First trip to the Brouwerij with the wee yin. No one even asked him for proof of age....result. Exodus of the ladies went well. All happily tucked up in their new scrog.


bit early for a zatte ?! lol.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2013)

my critical 47............ i love her the best out the 4 just a few pics of her as had a bit to do this morning but 27 days since the flip here she is


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know which I'm enjoying more...the XXX tester bud or the Choc covered chips...

..



XXX bout 9wks....
..have a couple real fuely pheno's & a choc/sweet peanutbutter smell in a couple others..
seems to be an average yielder,(no training)
buds stacking nicely, & nice tric production..


and the Chips RULE !!!!
enjoy your day all...&#9996;


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ain't it fun to bring them out and about.


...but isn't it also funny just how much longer things take?

Grocery shopping == X 2 factor, minimum.

Enjoy.

JD


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

Omg crisps covered in chocolate what evil will they think of next. I want some now!

Jig, we are having a blast. Glasses getting smashed, peeps swigging high powered biertjes, the wee yinnis in his element. Christ only know how women make it sound so difficult, lol....talking tough while the wife is not around.

And Donny lad. You of all people should know its never too earpy for a zatte


----------



## supchaka (Nov 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ain't it fun to bring them out and about.


It's also fun to leave them with the wife and hit the door with keys, phone and wallet!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds fun... I wonder what it's like. haha

my phone froze and I can' unfreeze it btw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

hahah yes bru. i cant wait to sample a fresh zatte. i wish they opened normal pub hours man! fresh unpasteurized golden liquid with tartar and soft cheese with celery salt. 

craft beer is getting huge over here right now. i might just check a case n bring you some of my own. had a few tonight it's roughly 7%


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just ordered a 2nd lumatek 600, two blockbuster 6 inch, and a jardin 4x8 Tent. Wish me luck on my exspansion.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Definitely not on my short list of places to visit. Sucks being stuck in a shitty place, but at least you got a home huh? I feel bad for homeless folks and wish I could do more, but so many are either addicts, have severe emotional/mental problems, or both... And that kinda stuff us always dangerous to deal with on a personal level.


thats the way i was looking at it. i used to work at a fairly extreme group home, ran by a shotty company. you shoulda seen some of the stuff i saw. my second fucking day... this dude, my new co-worker, wanted to go smoke a joint behind the home. there was a kind of lean to on a pole barn back there, and thats where we went. it was just the two of us on duty, so we had to go somewhere so u could still see in the house. so they could find us too really, and the dumbass got high as hell off of my homegrown i had brought up there to share w/ him.

next thing u know, he forgets what hes doing, and accidentally stepped outside of the lean-to while hitting the joint we were smoking. showing himself w/ the joint to one of the "patients" in the home. this "patient" was paranoid schizo and had to wear headphones super loud almost 24/7 to drown out his voices. he is about 300-350 lbs. and he is fucking nutso. very, like "dude remember that time we went to the moon and shot that fucking movie dude??!!" and this guy is like 55.

this big huge dude, who cant really walk normal, comes running out to the barn as fast as he could. he was running so fast his coat looked like a cape. he got out there and looks at me and my co-worker, and says "let me hit that or ill tell on u guys". my co worker runs off back to the house, leaving me cornered with this crazy dude. i ended up giving him the remainder of the joint. that dude got FUCKED UP!! he begged me the rest of time there to get him some more weed.

that was scary enough... i feel ya.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2013)

I can relate to the big crazy dude - thanks for smoking him out


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds fun... I wonder what it's like. haha
> 
> my phone froze and I can' unfreeze it btw.


Awww man... My wife had that moment last night.(baby exasperation) Going to bed early cuz she is soooooo tired and baby wont stop eating. I worked with him too.. FINALLY!! he sleeps and then sleeps long and good so it was a brand new day this morning. It is tough to relax when you dont get to do things together like before. Gets better though.  

We are always down for some social activity man.  Sometimes just breaking out a little can help with the cabin fever.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 7, 2013)

always... he enjoyed his geodon too. said it gave him a buzz... idk. one of the patients took 6mg k-pin a day. and he was basically what we call "retarded" here as slang. i feel bad saying that tho, hes technically a 60 year old developmentally disabled fellow. he was cool tho, i used to bring him over here to my house, i took him to parents big ass nice house and he met them. used to take him out to eat... give him nice cigarettes. these guys all had to smoke what they could afford. and out of 6 patients, someone is ALWAYS smoking a cigarette. they smoke SO much tobacco its crazy and sick.

i was VERY cool to all of those guys. i made a very good friend of one too, he was a 18 year old black kid from the west side of detroit. he was cool as hell, he ended up in that home on a technicality instead of going to jail one day. our boss found him scared to death in a mental hospital in detroit. thank god she did, he needed people like me. i used to take him all over, to the mall, to my house... he used my volcano, i taught hi how to solar puff. i gave him some weed for christmas and a pipe.

i was cool as hell to everyone. i got fired over some BULL. black girls... evil, evil, and stupid black girls. one got herself fired for trying to get me fired (i was the only white person working there, im not dumb) and her little friend set me up. i either had to walk away or get shot by her dumbass boyfriend pretty much. even tho everyone knew not to fuck with my crazy ass, this dude rolled around with the ak right on the seat. baby in the car and all. and in the hood he drives with it hanging out the window. so yeah dude wouldnt have fought me, i would have died.

so i ended up being set up, and got fired for leaving early... the consumers(the patients technical name) where very upset. one guy used to live near me as a kid, and we even went to school together. he was crying as i left. my boss was too, she said she tried everything to get aroudn it. those girls set me up perfect. id still have that job.

my friend Tim and I (who i met there as a fellow employee) are now very very good friends. it didnt take us long to click and get along. i still talk to him. hes great. well me and him both got set up... me first then him. sad thing was, most of the house would only listen to us. i was one of the only ones even willing to take these poor souls into public. only had issues a couple times. but they respected me and tim, because we treated them like normal people within reason. thats what they really need.

one of the consumers was a freakin genius, but very schizo. he thought people were putting jizz in the food. he would come up to you and be like, wow that was just the right amount of sperm in that chicken, great job! dead serious about it. but he could play guitar and sing almost any song by paul mccartney or neil young. he told me all the time that i looked like a young neil young, or that i was a good sabertooth but not quite wolverine. i miss those guys man. they became like family.

i hope if end up in a home that some cool peeps work there... i know what u mean Mohican.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2013)

Chocolate chips wow and the XXX looks delicious as well BOB!

My kids dont want to go anywhere with me anymore.

Budolskie, you always have the best trained ladies and no exception with this offering!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds fun... I wonder what it's like. haha
> 
> my phone froze and I can' unfreeze it btw.


Sux bout the phone, have you looked up fixes or anything on youtube ets...?


urabus2005 said:


> I just ordered a 2nd lumatek 600, two blockbuster 6 inch, and a jardin 4x8 Tent. Wish me luck on my exspansion.


I have same ballast and hood, execpt 8" Nice setup.
Have fun with it


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey friends,

Day 26 of 12/12 took some night shots, more info in journal link 

View attachment 2886009

View attachment 2886010View attachment 2886011

- FJG


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2013)

looking good,this is *antidote kush* at 8 weeks on Friday,smelling like burnt resin/tar lil bit of pine,not much.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2013)

Question: If you dim a ballast to 50% does that mean you are getting 50% of the lumens you would get it at full power? Or would it be more comparable to the difference between a 250 &400?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heshish complements everyone, if I can do it first try so can you! I now realize I was supposed to let it dry for about 5 days  Im gonna break the cannoli into small pieces again I think, def dont want that going sour on me.



Sample bud  41 days in somewhere around 18 left, hoping at least 

This nug is a good representation of all the other ones closest to the light, theres a few more in each cab  






This guy approves of the quality so far.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why not get some carbon filters?


I was planning on doing it next year and making it all solar after I complete my classes, so I figure why not do it now then just switch it to solar next year when I've completed all my training in it. I'm starting it sat.. I just picked up some high voltage thermostats for cool and heat so I can have different things kick on only when needed and keep my cost down with out to many worries. Not to mention a great way to utilize my schooling.


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 7, 2013)

Just some pic updates to share. Girls are hitting puberty. View attachment 2886574View attachment 2886575View attachment 2886577


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2013)

They're gonna have nice bewbies in a few weeks!

jimmer I'm gonna have to get you out here to hook me up some solar! More light yes please!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> They're gonna have nice bewbies in a few weeks!
> 
> jimmer I'm gonna have to get you out here to hook me up some solar! More light yes please!


I'd be game just to try some of the famous whodat smoke. Honestly though, I have a list of friends with the same request. The way the prices are dropping on the equipment it should be fairly reasonable to do.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

But do your friends need them for grow rooms!? Hehe, I should be ready financially by then,,,, I always say that...

edit: and I bet your friends don't have famous whodat weed! lol


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Nov 8, 2013)

howdy guys.

i hope you are all doing well. 


i'm about to flip things to flower but i need to take clones first. 
i'm not in the mood right now.

i thought maybe a cruise around rollitup would get my juices flowing. 


it took 3 grows to get to where i have multiple clones of my 2 favorites and a close 3rd.

it will be nice to have a few oz of the favorites instead of just 1.5 oz.
as luck would have it, the best genetics are small yeilders. lol

i just fought another battle against leafhoppers. i breathed in the malation and almost messed up my health big time. duh.

every time i think i have the little buggers gone, one pops up and then it starts again.




some nice looking work guys. well done.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sux bout the phone, have you looked up fixes or anything on youtube ets...?


I'm a dumbfuck and did a hard reset, so basically everything on my phone is gone. Sucks. I looked for a solution and didn't actually read the page, I just saw instructions and followed them, even though it's not what I wanted to do. Oops.


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2013)

cherry puff f2(soil) 
*..*cherry puff f2 dwc (clone from the soil plant)>> both now in 12/12


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> But do your friends need them for grow rooms!? Hehe, I should be ready financially by then,,,, I always say that...
> 
> edit: and I bet your friends don't have famous whodat weed! lol


The same exact reason but their smoke is good but yours looks about as good as it can get, so I would love to try. I like a reason for road tripps anyways. 1 friend has 100's of acres in the woods and if mine works out he wants to build a whole grow shop fully solar in the woods.I might even make it a little business, Jimmers Solar Grow Rooms.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 8, 2013)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i thought maybe a cruise around rollitup would get my juices flowing.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhlPAj38rHc

that works for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> [youtube]DhlPAj38rHc[/youtube]
> 
> that works for me.


video assist


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> video assist


thanks buddy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yes bru. i cant wait to sample a fresh zatte. i wish they opened normal pub hours man! fresh unpasteurized golden liquid with tartar and soft cheese with celery salt.
> 
> craft beer is getting huge over here right now. i might just check a case n bring you some of my own. had a few tonight it's roughly 7%


Unpasteurised beer is lovely, I had tried some for the first time last year in Poland.

Had a go of some small batch chocolate stuff at 8% in the square in Prague too, that was a funky mouthful. Not my thing but damn unique!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

I lived in Golden Colorado for a few months and fresh Coors beer is a thing of beauty. The whole town smells like corn flakes cereal


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2013)

Just finished choppin' some fugly-ass plants.. BCbud depots interpretation of GSC...defiantly no "thin mint" 
Leaves taco'd & clawed from start , bud foxtailed from start.
Looked like they were finishing @ 11wks, then started new foxtailing.
Ran twice, First run: taste 4, smell 7, effect 5, bag appeal 2, frustration 9+
Pic from 2wks ago......






Nursery tent.... 5 Blue Pit...s33d
5 Engineers Dream...s33d

30 Hazeman XXX clones ( in aero )




new XXX mothers vegging.....





















9 xxx's & 2 dutch passion Blueberry's
finishing.....





Peace....&#9996;


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

I have only seen a few GSC grows on here that looked right. Still have not sampled any.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Unpasteurised beer is lovely, I had tried some for the first time last year in Poland.
> 
> Had a go of some small batch chocolate stuff at 8% in the square in Prague too, that was a funky mouthful. Not my thing but damn unique!


I love unpasteurized wheat beers. I've had chocolate sass wine that was very interesting.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I have only seen a few GSC grows on here that looked right. Still have not sampled any.


taste just like a slight mint kush to me


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

Dude what the fuck? So now if a cops "suspects" you of having drug in your ass they give you anal probes? Why not just let them poop it out if your really that sure they are "holding". Wow I feel bad for this guy.

*NM Cops Sued Over Traffic Stop Anal Probes*

Posted on *November 6, 2013 at 12:15 pm* by Ben Livingston in Legal


Email
56
Print
294​





​




Thanks to the war on drugs, many police are hyper-focused on everyone's butt hole.


A 54-year-old man filed a federal lawsuit against police in New Mexico after a routine traffic stop turned into a fifteen-hour nightmare in which police, hyper-concerned that he might be hiding drugs in his butt, *repeatedly forced the man to undergo anal cavity searches*, the _Albuquerque Journal_ reports.
A police officer in the city of Deming stopped David Eckert for failing to make a full stop at a stop sign on January 2 of this year. Eckert says he was just leaving Walmart_whose slogan Save Money, Live Better, was far from true for the New Mexico man that day_and the officer demanded he exit his vehicle before *subjecting him to a roadside search*.
Concerned that Eckertafter being yanked from his car for an alleged stop sign infractionappeared to be clenching his buttocks too tightlywhich police consider a sure sign of drug smugglingthe officer handcuffed the man, tossed him in the back of his patrol car, and drove him to police headquarters. Additional officers worked to get *a warrant to search the mans anus*, which a county judge issued in short order.
But when police arrived at Mimbres Memorial Hospital, doctors *refused to comply with their order* to give the man an anal probe, citing ethical concerns. Police then drove Eckert to another county to find doctors willing to *force their way into the mans butt*. By the time they arrived at the next hospital, *the butt-search warrant had expired hours prior*, Eckerts attorney claims, but officers demanded health professionals help them get a look up his rectum.
Police found a willing doctor at Gila Regional Medical, who twice *digitally examined *Eckerts butt with his finger. No drugs were found. The hospital *x-rayed his anal cavity* and his chest, and still found no drugs. Unconvinced, the hospital forced Eckertwho protested every procedureto undergo *sedation and three separate enemas*. Police and hospital staff then *examined the contents of his bowel movements*. Still no drugs.
None of this convinced police that Eckert might have been clenching his butt cheeks during the aggressive stop because he was *scared of overbearing cops*. Convinced the man was hiding drugs somewhere way up his body, hospital workers *performed a colonoscopy* on the man, sticking a tube and a *fiber optic camera far up his colon* to inspect his insides.
And still no drugs were found. After fifteen hours of horror, Eckert was released and never charged. Later he received *a bill for over $6,000* from Gila Regional Medical for all of the medical procedures they forced him to undergo while under armed guard. *The hospital actually sent the mortified man to collections.*
Eckerts attorney told the _Albuquerque Journal_ that the defendantsthe butt-obsessed police departmentsresponded to their court filing and did not dispute any of the facts presented. She intends to file for summary judgment over the *forced sedation, fingering, douching, and fiber-optic camera anal probe*.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

Bud stepping up for bud? No way! No really, I dont believe it. 

[h=1]Beer Teams Up With Weed to Bring Legalization to Arkansas[/h]Posted on *November 8, 2013 at 10:05 am* by Oscar Pascual in Activism, Legal


Email
0
Print
6​







​







While some in the alcohol industry don&#8217;t want to play nice with marijuana advocacy, beer giants Budweiser actually wants to help out by bringing legalization to Arkansas.
Budweiser is sponsoring this weekend&#8217;s AMCA Music and Art Festival to promote the Arkansas Medical Cannabis Act initiative for 2014 ballots. If that weren&#8217;t enough, the massive beer company also promises that a portion of the beer sales will be donated to legalization group Arkansans for Compassionate Care.
Let it be said that beer can sometimes be an effective marijuana enhancer. The AMCA Festival is being held this Nov. 9-10 at the Silverado Club in El Dorado. (Via StT.org)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

ok sorry but I had to post this one! Who was it here that had these recently? POsted a picture of the bag and everything lmao.

[h=1]Munchies Alert: Chocolate-Covered Potato Chips[/h]Posted on *November 8, 2013 at 10:35 am* by Oscar Pascual in food, Lifestyle


Email
0
Print
21​







​







Behold, the latest in culinary innovation: chocolate potato chips.
Snack manufacturer Lay&#8217;s is debuting their original potato chips dipped in milk chocolate at Target stores this month as a trial run.
These look like stoner delicacies to us, but Lay&#8217;s senior director of marketing Jennifer Saenz says it&#8217;s actually geared towards women.
&#8220;The increasing popularity of chocolate-covered snacks among our target audience, millennial women. &#8230; They are looking for those more indulgent, savory/sweet combinations,&#8221; says Saenz.
Woman or not, wolf down a few bags of these and you&#8217;ll have a pair of boobs in no time. Say it with us now&#8230;&#8221;Mmmm, chocolate&#8230;&#8221;


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention I just switched over to a cocotek medium from a local greenhouse sampling the market. They are in conjunction with the worm piss guy I've mentioned before. I figure I might as well support my neighbors even if I spend a little extra. Ohh, I got my finale C.O. today on my house and my garden is cleared and still dry after 2 days of flooding. I'm ready for a real garden next year. I added 2 12in culver pipes in my yard with French drains to solve the flooding issues.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hell can't even hide a bud up your ass anymore. What is this country coming too? It would have been some pretty shitty evidence if they found something.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Dude what the fuck? So now if a cops "suspects" you of having drug in your ass they give you anal probes? Why not just let them poop it out if your really that sure they are "holding". Wow I feel bad for this guy.
> 
> *NM Cops Sued Over Traffic Stop Anal Probes*
> 
> ...


In Soviet New Mexico, *assholes* probe _*YOU!

*_






Spaceba! Spaceba! 
I'll be here until May Day, or next military coup! 
Try the borscht, and don't forget to tip waitress: she is needing new babushka.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope that guy with the sore ass gets paid well and sets a precedent that we wont stand for this, and that guy wont sit for a week either I am sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2013)

*The Dude*: Walter, what is the point? Look, we all know who is at fault here, what the fuck are you talking about?*
Walter*: Huh? No, what the fuck are you &#8230; I'm not &#8230; we're talking about unchecked aggression here, Dude.*
Donny*: What the fuck is he talking about?*
The Dude*: My anus.*
Walter*: _Forget it, Donny, you're out of your element!_*
The Dude*: Walter, the pig who probed my anus, I can't go give him a bill, so what the fuck are you talking about?*
Walter*: What the fuck are you talking about? The pig is not the issue here, Dude. I'm talking about drawing a line in the sand, Dude. Across this line, you *do not *&#8230; also, Dude, "_pig_" is not the preferred nomenclature. "*Fascist-American*", please.*
The Dude*: Walter, this isn't a guy who roots for truffles here. This is a guy &#8230;*
Walter*: What the *fuck* are you&#8230;!?*
The Dude*: Walter, he _*probed* my anus_!*
Donny*: He probed the Dude's anus.*
Walter*: _Donny, you're out of your element!_ Dude, the pig is not the issue here!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I hope that guy with the sore ass gets paid well and sets a precedent that we wont stand for this, and that guy wont sit for a week either I am sure.


Wow bass thats epic lmao.
"We wont stand for this,,, except for this guy, he cant sit down right now,,, yall probed his anus like five times"

The kicker is the hospital sent him a fukin multi thousand dollar bill for that shit! I dont like people anymore.


Okay Im gonna get blazed and watch a movie or something  sci fi or comedy,,, depends how crazy Im feeling in 10 min, but I'l probably actually spend another 20 min looking at selection lol

Doobs, Iv seen big lewbowski many times so not tonight...


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Nov 9, 2013)

genuity said:


> cherry puff f2(soil)
> *..*cherry puff f2 dwc (clone from the soil plant)>> both now in 12/12



nice work. 

my height got out of control again with too long of a veg time.

i want to try to control the height this time. how many times do you think you topped and or tied her down to get that nice?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Nov 9, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhlPAj38rHc
> 
> that works for me.



what a good idea. 

ima give it a try. 

i hope it helps because i'm 3 days behind schedule. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2013)

To get the full effect you should put it on an mp3 player and play it over headphones while wearing a jogging suit. Maximum results if you run up a set of stairs as well. 

Good to see you around Fatboy.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Nov 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> To get the full effect you should put it on an mp3 player and play it over headphones while wearing a jogging suit. Maximum results if you run up a set of stairs as well.
> 
> Good to see you around Fatboy.


it's good to see you too jigfresh. 

the neighbors will think i'm exercising to this music. 

i keep looking at the room. 1.5 hours till sleep for them. as i'm pretty high at the moment, i may put this off until this afternoon, after my noon nap and a snack.

it's tough being retired.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 9, 2013)

DO NOT WATCH "Pain Olympics".........Seriously..........stop typing it into google search.......im super serious.......you have been warned.


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> DO NOT WATCH "Pain Olympics".........Seriously..........stop typing it into google search.......im super serious.......you have been warned.


wwwwoooowwwww,,,,my day is over after that.....


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> DO NOT WATCH "Pain Olympics".........Seriously..........stop typing it into google search.......im super serious.......you have been warned.


WTF!!!
How could someone do that to their own body??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

finally got me hands on a nice Exo cheese, uk clone only. so got that in a small tent and gonna use it as a mother when i grow her nice and big  got 6 other girls just potted up last week so they aint much to look at yet. got 3 x big bang, 2 x purple paralysis, 1x northern lights blue.

heres a cpl pics of the exo tho

View attachment 2888119View attachment 2888120View attachment 2888121


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 9, 2013)

If anyone has any idea whats going on with my girls please let me know =)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/749126-spots-pictures.html


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> DO NOT WATCH "Pain Olympics".........Seriously..........stop typing it into google search.......im super serious.......you have been warned.


Im going to heed that warning, from the responses below I got an idea of whats going on.



genuity said:


> wwwwoooowwwww,,,,my day is over after that.....





bassman999 said:


> WTF!!!
> How could someone do that to their own body??





urabus2005 said:


> If anyone has any idea whats going on with my girls please let me know =)
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/749126-spots-pictures.html



Why not post pictures here? More likely someone would see it.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> If anyone has any idea whats going on with my girls please let me know =)
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/749126-spots-pictures.html





Here you go&#8805;



urabus2005 said:


> Hello RIU,
> 
> I am in my 4th week of flower with my nirvana seeds northern lights . A couple days ago i noticed some spots on one of my plants and now its on two of them and appears to be getting worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> finally got me hands on a nice Exo cheese, uk clone only. so got that in a small tent and gonna use it as a mother when i grow her nice and big  got 6 other girls just potted up last week so they aint much to look at yet. got 3 x big bang, 2 x purple paralysis, 1x northern lights blue.
> 
> heres a cpl pics of the exo tho
> 
> View attachment 2888119View attachment 2888120View attachment 2888121


Nice strains there






an image I found of PP from another RIU thread


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Why not post pictures here? More likely someone would see it.


View attachment 2888134View attachment 2888135View attachment 2888136


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im going to heed that warning, from the responses below I got an idea of whats going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not gonna be the one who posted that s**t here lol!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

First off techs recipe for success is more of a hydro nute regimen, and FFOF is already kind of potent. I would (and this is just me) I would get some soil/organic specific nutes and use those diluted to 3/4 strength.
But really they dont look all that bad. You could continue on with tech nutes, just dilute them some.




urabus2005 said:


> Hello RIU,
> 
> I am in my 4th week of flower with my nirvana seeds northern lights . A couple days ago i noticed some spots on one of my plants and now its on two of them and appears to be getting worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

I posted on your thread, but I said to check runoff ppm, and see if its high, I agree with who that salts might be building up


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 9, 2013)

i should have spent the extra 15$ and got the ppm and PH combo meter lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Well Im not too informed on using sythetic nutes in living soil so I cant tell you not to check runoff/ph/ppm all that because none of these things matter if the soil is proper. 
Also jmo but the $15 pen may shit out on you quickly, id stay away from them.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

If using tap water I have trouble thinking it could be cal def, but its possible I suppose.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Also jmo but the $15 pen may shit out on you quickly, id stay away from them.


sorry my post was kinda confusing. 

I paid like $110 for my PH meter and for like $125 i coulda gotten the same one with PPM as well.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> If using tap water I have trouble thinking it could be cal def, but its possible I suppose.


but wouldnt the fact that i use magical every watering rule out that?

thank you for your help


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> but wouldnt the fact that i use magical every watering rule out that?
> 
> thank you for your help


Never used Magical, but looks like you are right.






I dont add cal/mag stuff unless using r/o water myself.

Maybe too much could cause the same visual indications as too little?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

I have to agree on the cal mag, if your using tap (really depending on its ppm) and also using magic cal every watering I dont think its a cal/mag thing. IMO it would be a good idea not to use it with every watering.
I find it difficult sometimes to accurately diagnose plant problems because there are soo many different things, and combinations of these things, that can show a deficiency or toxicity of any given micro/macro nute. It takes plenty of info to properly diagnose a problem, wish I could be of more help.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I have to agree on the cal mag, if your using tap (really depending on its ppm) and also using magic cal every watering I dont think its a cal/mag thing. IMO it would be a good idea not to use it with every watering.
> I find it difficult sometimes to accurately diagnose plant problems because there are soo many different things, and combinations of these things, that can show a deficiency or toxicity of any given micro/macro nute. It takes plenty of info to properly diagnose a problem, wish I could be of more help.


i agree, i wonder to if it could be a genetic thing. I have 8 plants all from seed and its only two thats doing it and i have treated them all the same.

I know one of my plants genetics are screwed. At about its 3rd week in veg all the leaves just started getting holes in them and looked as if someone held a lighter under them. i cloned all my plants and about the same size its clones did the exact same thing. I probably shoulda thrown the plant out but it had decent buds on it and i cant bring myself to do it. Hopefully all of its dead leaves dont attract any bugs.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> i agree, i wonder to if it could be a genetic thing. I have 8 plants all from seed and its only two thats doing it and i have treated them all the same.
> 
> I know one of my plants genetics are screwed. At about its 3rd week in veg all the leaves just started getting holes in them and looked as if someone held a lighter under them. i cloned all my plants and about the same size its clones did the exact same thing. I probably shoulda thrown the plant out but it had decent buds on it and i cant bring myself to do it. Hopefully all of its dead leaves dont attract any bugs.


Every strain has different needs, and some are more tolerant than others under the same conditions, and others show stress easy.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

^ agreed, I dont think they could be genetically unhealthy eh? Screwy genetics will be unstable and have undesirable growth characteristics. Not necessarily born with un-fixable deficiencies, but I could be wrong.


Edit: That said, runts and a deformed plant every now and then is normal IMO,, but consistently deformed plants from seed would be a genetic thing maybe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2013)

Disingenuously uses more than one guitar, using breaks between changes, but the dude is good:

[video=youtube_share;iaAkWy55V3A]http://youtu.be/iaAkWy55V3A[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2013)

With those fingers he should join the anul probe force in NM!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> With those fingers he should join the anul probe force in NM!


omg x10


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

[h=1]Police perform &#8220;simulated drug raid&#8221; on 5th graders; child attacked by police dog[/h][h=2]A "drug awareness" event turned out to be more of a "police state" conditioning drill for a group of 5th graders.[/h]_Posted on October 25, 2013 by PSUSA in Uncategorized_
BRAZIL, IN &#8212; Children were subjected to a &#8220;simulated raid&#8221; of a party so they could witness police searching citizens with dogs and look for reasons to arrest them in a &#8220;drug awareness&#8221; event. The idea went from bad to worse when one of the children was attacked by the police dog as it sniffed them for drugs.
This week is apparently &#8220;Red Ribbon Awareness week,&#8221; in which children across the country are told how important it is to keep up the status quo with drug prohibition. The Clay County Courthouse set up a police state demonstration for a group of 5th graders which involved a simulated police raid of a party involving searches and seizures using a vicious police dog.
With the goal of &#8220;educating the Clay County fifth-graders on drug awareness,&#8221; police crashed into a simulated party to search the attendees for narcotics. The children involved were told to hold very still while they were searched by police and their K-9.
Brazil Police Chief Clint McQueen revealed that police deliberately planted drugs on an 11-year-old boy in order to make the raid appear more realistic. According to the _Brazil Times_:
McQueen said a very small amount of illegal drugs were hidden on one of the juveniles to show how the dogs can find even the smallest trace of an illegal substance. He added all this was done &#8220;under exclusive control and supervision of members of the court and law enforcement.&#8221;​Dog handler, Ray Walters, issued a report that described the event that resulted in his dog attacking the 5th grader&#8217;s leg.
&#8220;As I got closer to the actors, Max [the dog] began searching the juveniles,&#8221; wrote Walters. &#8220;The first male juvenile began moving his legs around as Max searched him. When the male began moving his legs, (this is what) I believe prompted Max&#8217;s action to bite the male juvenile on the left calf.&#8221;
The unnamed boy was transported by ambulance to St. Vincent Clay Hospital for puncture wounds on his leg from where the police K-9&#8242;s fangs had ripped his skin open.
&#8220;It wasn&#8217;t the dog&#8217;s fault and it wasn&#8217;t the kid&#8217;s fault. But my gosh the kid is gonna carry those memories for a long time,&#8221; Clay County resident Ron Pell said.
If this show of incompetence wasn&#8217;t enough, police went forward with one last drill as the young boy was being carted away in an ambulance. There were 4 &#8220;scenarios&#8221; carried out that day.
What was pitched as a &#8220;drug awareness&#8221; event was in reality more of a &#8220;police state conditioning&#8221; drill. Young, impressionable kids were subjected to witness first-hand one of America&#8217;s most offensive policies: cops crashing into private parties to arrest citizens for possessing a plant or a substance without permission. The kids were being conditioned to accept that getting searched by police dogs without cause is normal behavior that should be supported.
The prohibitionists&#8217; indoctrination plan may have backfired this time, with the children being taught an unintended lesson: that the police can be more dangerous than the drugs.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2013)

Need to have a lawyer awareness day - maybe have it on the same day hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

Who you always seem to find all these stories and it is just insane how screwed up this country, and other countries are.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Who you always seem to find all these stories and it is just insane how screwed up this country, and other countries are.


It is insane mr Bass. IMO the way schools are setup its already a form of conditioning young kids. Told not to question anything they are told, creativity is usually met with ridicule and "your doing it wrong". Learn what we tell you to learn, and learn it they way we tell you to learn it.
I could go on forever, dropping out the 8th grade was one of the best decisions Iv ever made.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> .
> dropping out the 8th grade was one of the best decisions Iv ever made.


i wish i did, algebra fking sucked. haha


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2013)

Got some pics of Blue Pit from a friend, this will be the BB entry this year. Under 600's of course.






























Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

Who, memorizing bogus facts is hardly an education imo as well.
Learning how to learn is the key and reading BS, and reciting it back hardly stimulates the brain!

Hey DST looking good in there! Is that purple coloring on some from lighting or are the plants getting some color?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2013)

The guy also had an led thing hanging in the space.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking ^

Heres some late night/early morning pr0n for you folks out there. Doc always said at least 2 pr0ns a day! lol i dont know anymore...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 10, 2013)

quick few pics mine and there leaves as i see sum sort of problem coming and its not what i want but not sure if its bad or what so i need the help of you experts in here

1st 2 afghan kush 
2nd 2 blue rhino
3rd 2 caramel ice
4th 2 critical 47
next 2 pics of them back in the tent

and last few of the leaves iv noticed the changes on


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2013)

looks like a water splash to me.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Nov 10, 2013)

i hope so cof, u not think in pic 1 and 2 of the leaves they look to be going a bit yellowish and the brown spots on them, now looking at other 3 photos of the leaves they do look a bit like water splashes i will find out today when i go for a look again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2013)

doesn't look like owt to worry about. plants are looking spot on fella.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 10, 2013)

thats a relief hah aam away to check them out now see if out needs doing before the footy


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 10, 2013)

budolskie said:


> thats a relief hah aam away to check them out now see if out needs doing before the footy


I am trying to understand this......but I just cant get it.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 10, 2013)

Wohoo
New oil piece


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> I am trying to understand this......but I just cant get it.


Footy, its like rugby but for australians or something.



HydroGp said:


> Wohoo
> New oil piece
> View attachment 2889252View attachment 2889253




Nice rig bro!




Speaking of sports, my saints play prime time tonight in the dome agains "americas team" the cowboys,,,,, lets make some cowgirls outta those boys! Wait, that sounds a little fanny boyish lol

Gonna start drinking early today, should be nice and primed by prime time.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2013)

Ahhhh early drinking days were my favorite. Forth of July was the best.

Nice rig hydro.

And seedless, I didn't even see a video of what you posted, but reading about it and then hearing a description from a friend really soured my day. hahaha. I guess you warned me though.

Your team is looking pretty good don.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2013)

Translation:

By jove good fellow, thats a relief. I am just going to check out the cannabis plants now and see if they need any care or attention before I watch the football/soccer match.



budolskie said:


> thats a relief hah aam away to check them out now see if out needs doing before the footy





strictly seedleSs said:


> I am trying to understand this......but I just cant get it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2013)

I got everything ordered for my new grow shed. It will be here tomorrow afternoon. I ended up getting supplies for a 10x8 shed. 4x8 flower room and 6x8 veg/mini man cave. My goal is to have it finished by Thanksgiving. This way I'm home the first 4-5 days I move the babies out there just in case. After all, I am a big burnout and have been known to mess a thing up our two. I have 10 dogs, 4 smelly cherry, 3 black ss, 4 silverberry, and 3 of my jack and they are all in their 2nd week of flower. I'd hate to kill them by moving them out and my shiet mess up. I have no more s33ds or mothers.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't take it, it's all just happening so fast. (Worrisome tone) 
sounds fantastic jimmer!

thanks for the translation, D. It's like we got our own "600 translate"


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 10, 2013)

I just met a wonderful person on eharmony. Here is her Bio [video=youtube;mTTwcCVajAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTTwcCVajAc[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2013)

She zzzzooo much wuvs da wittle fuwwy munchkin baby katz zzzzooo muchez...







(*_They broke the second rule_: _*Never get it wet*_)


----------



## Liddle (Nov 10, 2013)

Got My First 600 In The Mail On The Way Boys. Going In A 3x3 tent. S.O.G. Style


----------



## supchaka (Nov 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ahhhh early drinking days were my favorite. Forth of July was the best.


The last 4th of July that I drank (5 years ago) I spent the night in jail. Funny how days can mean such different things to different people! 



jimmer6577 said:


> 4x8 flower room and 6x8 veg/mini man cave.


When I was building my new room in the garage a neighbor from a few doors down came by. My room is only like 7x7 for starters. We aren't close and he's not aware of my doings, so he asks hey what do you got going on there? My wife piped in with oh it's his man cave! He's all hmm, kind of small for a man cave. I wasn't paying attention (visibly) anyways so I didn't respond. After he left I was like sweety, that's about the lamest thing you could have said to him! You're either lying or I'm now the proud owner of the most pathetic man cave in history. I have room for a lazy boy and a tv as long as it's wall mounted and wheres my kegerator supposed to go!? 

Its now referenced as merely a closet... That has electrical conduit running into it and happens to make noise


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2013)

The wife joked that I should hang signs on the doors of my soon-to-be-built grow closets in the garage to help keep visitors from knowing my green little secret that read: 
"_*Definitely NOT a cannabis grow room*_" 
... and... 
"_*Ignore the whooshing air and dank aromas: nothing to see here, move along*_".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> I just met a wonderful person on eharmony. Here is her Bio [video=youtube;mTTwcCVajAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTTwcCVajAc[/video]


Oh, and check out how droopy her left eye lid is: stoner chickadee-dee-dee!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 10, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> I just met a wonderful person on eharmony. Here is her Bio [video=youtube;mTTwcCVajAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTTwcCVajAc[/video]



I got rejected...


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2013)

My brain is not working like it use to, but surely that cat women video is an act.....please tell me people are not really like that. HELP!!! PLEASE ALIENS!!!!! PLEASE WE NEED HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2013)

It was a skit (I think):
(*I love the krazy ones)

[video=youtube_share;hDpc9g0Z4Hs]http://youtu.be/hDpc9g0Z4Hs[/video]


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 11, 2013)

haha, ya it was a skit.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2013)

Mmmmnn, she must be alien then since she pee's with her pants up.....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning sixers, it's a good Monday here in the giggles house hold. 

So I was sitting there thinking to myself man it sure has been a long time since giggles has really posted any pr0n so well I think I can finally handle that, good times....


So here's a group shot of everyone that has made it so far, hope you can make out the names. Only 1 BD made it fairy  oh well hope it's a girl because she sure stinks lol.



Just a couple top shots. BD is the oldest and most vigorous by far...



and now how giggles is getting down this round, introducing giggles 6.00  


Yep that's right the 6 above and 400 from the side hehe, can I still be in the club guys? So I guess I'm doing Vert/Hort lol.

Oh and I almost forgot this pic, this ones for you who, WHODATNATION!!!



Have a great Monday 6!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey gigs, what up bro?

Had a question for you guys. At the risk of getting in trouble... what other forums are you guys on?

I've made a few posts on THCfarmer and Bubbleponics I think. I know I've seen you guys post pics from other sites sometimes.

Also, is Photobucket the site of choice to host pics?

Not to worry I'm not leaving RIU anytime soon... this is my spot. Just want to check out some other spots for shits and giggles.

Don't get mad RIU mod folks, you're still the best, and I still bring people to your website so don't hate on this question, please.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2013)

right on gigs,me myself not real happy with the bud formation on the BD,the smoke is good tho...now them other lil ones you got going,gonna be on point,for sure.that GG X WF has some fat leafs already.*....*

snowing outside,hope I did not give out my location???????

im on the GAGE GREEN forum jig,same name..i was at TSD but it got kind of crazy at that place(its more of a bean buying forum)..same with cannazon.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> snowing outside,hope I did not give out my location???????.




hmmm... Jamaica? i hear they have a bobsled team


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 11, 2013)

[youtube]Ob1tnjItuI4[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2013)

shhh,they found me,and vids..........time to put my shorts on,and go running.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey gigs, what up bro?
> 
> Had a question for you guys. At the risk of getting in trouble... what other forums are you guys on?
> 
> ...


Not much bro just been chillin, hope all is well with ya. I hit up thcfarmer sometimes to bro. 




genuity said:


> right on gigs,me myself not real happy with the bud formation on the BD,the smoke is good tho...now them other lil ones you got going,gonna be on point,for sure.that GG X WF has some fat leafs already.*....*
> 
> snowing outside,hope I did not give out my location???????
> 
> im on the GAGE GREEN forum jig,same name..i was at TSD but it got kind of crazy at that place(its more of a bean buying forum)..same with cannazon.


I know your location, it's in the soil . Ya bro I'm looking forward to the GG x WF. I've got like 8 of those so I'm hoping for some nice females 

I've got a new strain I made right before the move that I want to try and run. I call it Kookie Monster. I'll give more of a run down of it later.


----------



## Liddle (Nov 11, 2013)

Any Suggestions On Best 600w Hps Bulbs For Digital Dimmable Ballasts?


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2013)

this is a earth bucket,old stuff been around for sometime*... * its build is to wick water from underneath,so it has two buckets  the black tube is for watering,after a day and a half she has wicked up some good water  the hole is nice and moist. ima add some gro kashi to the hole,and let it grow for a lil(2 weeks)..I hope to transplant into a furry white hole.will report back soon.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey gigs, what up bro?
> 
> Had a question for you guys. At the risk of getting in trouble... what other forums are you guys on?
> 
> ...


all u guys i highly recommend going to stonerhaven. great new place that has daily activity and a real good live chat. best place to gather info hands down is icmag. im at thcfarmer and grasscity as well i like thcfarmer, great breeders are right there for u to talk to but activity is slow. RIU is homebase though


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> The wife joked that I should hang signs on the doors of my soon-to-be-built grow closets in the garage to help keep visitors from knowing my green little secret that read:
> "_*Definitely NOT a cannabis grow room*_"
> ... and...
> "_*Ignore the whooshing air and dank aromas: nothing to see here, move along*_".


How about:


> These aren't the Nugs you're looking for. You can go about your business. Move Along.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 11, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> all u guys i highly recommend going to stonerhaven. great new place that has daily activity and a real good live chat. best place to gather info hands down is icmag. im at thcfarmer and grasscity as well i like thcfarmer, great breeders are right there for u to talk to but activity is slow. RIU is homebase though


I've tried on several occasions to use other boards, I have accounts on them all but I never go there. I'm always back here. Its my overgrow.com... I was crushed when that site got shut down, like a little bit of me died inside! And as irritating as this place can be sometimes, I think I would be equally devastated when RIU goes away!


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2013)

Evening all.

Various bits and bobs.
Dog Scrog.





Few more days of filling out.





puppies





downstairs in the cab





Uptop, still in veg in the cab





Blue Pit Mom,





dogs





Deep Blue















one of the trays of new beans, all germed, even the 4 year old Sour Kush x Cali Orange ones. There's Heribei, Jakes Dream, Sour KushxCali Orange, Dog, Dream Dog





New Deep Blue Mum?





New Dog Mom





Slainte,
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2013)

Way cool vid:

[video=youtube_share;6QcXFddpwaw]http://youtu.be/6QcXFddpwaw[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Way cool vid:


I love this sort of stuff....always was good for studying.

Tomita, Kraftwerk, JM Jarre, esp Tangerine Dream...that video reminds me of this stuff.

Thanks for sharing,

JD

P.S. I thought that "Vegas" by The Crystal Method was a good album.
Audiotacker, Orb and Orbital (freaked out and bought that last when 
I first heard "The Mobius"....I am a minor Trekkie)
[video=youtube;RlB-PN3M1vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlB-PN3M1vQ[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2013)

Tomita Planets! Wow, that brings back memories 

Although I really like this as well - blew my mind when I found out it was the Who:

[video=youtube_share;JSYgRYlhMW4]http://youtu.be/JSYgRYlhMW4[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2013)

Porsche Carrera vs. 70cc scooter:

[video=youtube_share;Qh9OID_VQ4I]http://youtu.be/Qh9OID_VQ4I[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2013)

/\/\/\
The scooter is gaining 10-seconds every lap on the Porsche.


----------



## Chromer12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys this is my first grow, 

I have a 600w HPS with an air cooled hood.
Will be making my own Carbon filter.
Cupboard is about 140cm wide (4.5 feet), 180cm (6 feet) high and 50 cm (1.6 feet) deep.

Will be using uncle bens topping technique for 4 main colas and thinking of going 6 plants vegged in a smaller cupboard with a 150w MH for Approx 4 weeks.

I Have some seeds from a friend, WW and ak 47 germinating ATM.

Rotation will be, Veg for 4 weeks then take clones to restock smaller cupboard. have 3 plants at first one one side and flower for 4 weeks. then when the second set of clones are ready (4-5 weeks) Fill the other side of the cupboard. Continue system on a half harvest every 4/5 weeks.

If i need more time for my Clonies to get size i plan on harvesting my main 4 colas and dropping the light to chunk up the smaller fuzzy buds maybe for a week just to fill the gap.

I am aware that the cupboard is small, but i would really like to fit 6 plants in with 4 colas each. 

With said veg time of 4-5 weeks how do you think i will go? also and i know its hard to say but roughly how much per plant should i be aiming (or hoping ) to get with these given times.

Growing in a Soil/Perlite with and using Jack's classic nutes.

Any tips are more than welcome whether it's soil tips, nute tips, ANY tips






Thanks guys!

( i have posted this as a seperate thread aswell but thought the 600 club might be a good place to ask! )​


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

hi chromer, here is a good place to start as many of us have different growing techniques that all lead to an ultimate result.

DANK!

one piece of advice i could give would be be careful not to veg the plants too big before you flip them, in a space like that 6 bushes may be a bit too tight. when flowering a plant that has grown from seed they tend to stretch a lot after switching to bloom, cuttings from the same plant will still stretch but not nearly as much as the first generation from seed.

another would be try to keep it all the same strain and cutting if possible, it makes life a lot easier imo.

i don't grow in soil but man here do, if you get an oz of bud per gal of soil used you are doing well.


----------



## Chromer12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey GHB thanks for the reply, Yeah i figured she will be getting a bit tight but i would like to try for 6. Ill just havta keep that veg time down as much as I can and tweak as i go i guess. The only other big problem i have run into is heat but i think with the cooling hood and a 6 inch exhaust plus other tweak i can make she should be stable!

Here's hoping anyhow, but its all just a learning process and im fking excited haha

Do you think 2 gallon pots would suffice for that time frame?

Peace.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

Also bear in mind it may take your seedlings a fair bit longer than 4 weeks to get to a stage where you can get multiple clones.


----------



## Chromer12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey welsh, yeah definately something i will have to try and work out aswell.

With topping that should give me some more height room and some more time.

Do you think i can get a clone off a 4-5 week old sucker under a 150w MH? (not a seedling) mm timing will sure be a little difficult because i will need extra for the clones to root.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

Topping will most def help with the hight issues, check out uncle bens method on here. It does work. 

Also you can try bending / LST training if high is an issue, its not that hard, just use string and clip them over. 

I think you may struggle at 4 weeks for cuts. 6, maybe. Depends how dialled in your set up is and how vigorous your growth is. 

For cuttings I'd put them under a CFL/T5 light as a MH is quite intense, although a 150w is not as bad as a 600!


----------



## Chromer12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you think if i run my 150 watt and possibly just shade it down initally so they dont get hit too hard it would be okay? if not i can get a cfl arranged for the cuttings. Cos to build a clip on cloth shade will cost me a tonne less than a cfl setup haha!

Im thinking about getting a 10 week flowering strain to help out with the timing problems heh, any suggestions? gotta keep it short is the only real prerequisite, im having a look now anyhow.

And Dankness obviously 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

I went straight from paper towel to MH 600, take a look at my sig. Doing alright now!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Gang, just popping in to see the going's on. Just finished wiping my chin after seeing Rasclot's DOG, WOW! Its took me a wee while or should i say ' my brother ' to find my seed stash and got a few DOG pip's off to D.G.T that were selfed from my DOG that was famous around here and to those who remember her she was a BEAST. By far the strongest plant ive had the pleasure to grow, and had her around for a wee while, early 2011 im sure. I got a pocket of pip's out the first one but the trait cloned out in the first snip's i took not returning, just kicked out one or two every other plant.
This is one of the plant's i grew from the selfie's:






As i said, they grow same plant but strong like seed's do compared to cutting's and nice shaped without any hassle


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wellcome to the club Chromer12.

6 plants seem tight for that space, i would just go with 4.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2013)

well quick couple of the veg room now i have the space back my m8s took his away to his tent again,

in the top left of 1st pic is my 4 blue pit, in the cloner in front of them is 5 white widow cuts. the 3 littler square pots in middle are 3 engineers dream x deep blue
and the ones in circle pots are my 3 fem dogs and in the propagator i have just planted a giga bud fem, another dog and my last critical 47 for a mother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hi Gang, just popping in to see the going's on. Just finished wiping my chin after seeing Rasclot's DOG, WOW! Its took me a wee while or should i say ' my brother ' to find my seed stash and got a few DOG pip's off to D.G.T that were selfed from my DOG that was famous around here and to those who remember her she was a BEAST. By far the strongest plant ive had the pleasure to grow, and had her around for a wee while, early 2011 im sure. I got a pocket of pip's out the first one but the trait cloned out in the first snip's i took not returning, just kicked out one or two every other plant.
> This is one of the plant's i grew from the selfie's:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i'll look after those pips for you man, noooo problem!! speaking of which.....

DOG KUSH GROW OFF


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2013)

They can hardly seem to give these 5-gal buckets away for $2.78 each (no taxes added either) at Lowe's....
... so I bought four of them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Those are like hens teeth in the UK. Wastebins and brew buckets are about £9 ffs


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 13, 2013)

I jus t put in an order for more s33ds from bb. I got Blue pit, Psyhco killer, Deep Psycosis, and dog. I need a reason to run my extra 600 to heat the new shed and I ran every thing out and plan on cloning these strains for outdoor next summer. I've been real happy with the strains I've ran from them already. Peace!

Now off to early morning hw and studying. 4 weeks left in the semester and past my midterms with an A average in all my classes. My goal is A's going into the finals so if I bomb them I can still pass with B's.


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 13, 2013)

Whos all throwing down in the dog kush blue pit contest??????


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 13, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Whos all throwing down in the dog kush blue pit contest??????


Not me, no need to compete with the masters.


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 13, 2013)

im not trying to compete just will be great to grow side by side and see where i am at ya know


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 13, 2013)

plus ive got some heavy hitters just starting (kens tahoe og x og clone)(sannie kokush clone)and a casey that will be going in next so it will be interesting to see in comparison how the final product stacks up.


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 13, 2013)

Day 30 if 12-12

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2013)

Watch out Nickelz, you'll stranglke the bitch


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2013)

Flipped em for real......










New bubble bags, link courtesy of whodat....they look quite good. I'll be doing my HTCC hash run with these. Just need to procure some decent buckets, what a chore that is going to be, although I have some, "they are not the buckets you are looking for".






Slainte, DST


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

View attachment 2892668 mutant big bang plant View attachment 2892670 northern lights blue View attachment 2892671 group shot of my 6 veggies, big bang, purple paralysis & northern lights blue.View attachment 2892672View attachment 2892673 Exo cheese uk clone only, vegging this out in a separate tent to use as a mother.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Flipped em for real......


reminded me of this.

[youtube]6haBMbtXSLg[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2013)

Meow that's some funny shit right there


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Oh i'll look after those pips for you man, noooo problem!! speaking of which.....
> 
> DOG KUSH GROW OFF


Sound's good. I was thinking of passing a few of these selfie's out once we know for sure the right baggie, but if im right there is a good 30-40


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I jus t put in an order for more s33ds from bb. I got Blue pit, Psyhco killer, Deep Psycosis, and dog. I need a reason to run my extra 600 to heat the new shed and I ran every thing out and plan on cloning these strains for outdoor next summer. I've been real happy with the strains I've ran from them already. Peace!
> 
> Now off to early morning hw and studying. 4 weeks left in the semester and past my midterms with an A average in all my classes. My goal is A's going into the finals so if I bomb them I can still pass with B's.


Always good to hear when hard work pays off  good going brotha!


jimmer6577 said:


> Not me, no need to compete with the masters.


Its not much competing I think, really a way for all us dog/bp/any dog cross/BBdog, dog dog dog lovers to get together and drop some danky pr0n 

Besides, all you gotta do is grow a healthy plant and let genetics do the rest,,, which you are perfectly capable of doing.


jigfresh said:


> reminded me of this.
> 
> [youtube]6haBMbtXSLg[/youtube]


I wasn't a fan of them when they came out really, and never watching tv I don see them much, but most of the stuff doobie posts is pretty funny,,, and this is a good one  I was loling, Can just barely not remember what movie they are playing offf of though!.... Fuk I can practically see kevin spacey in it!



Oh doobs I never watch the vid that is now your av,,, I guess I got to now 




Edit: Just seen some "used" rapid rooters on ebay lol wtf?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2013)

4 out of 10 weeks flower. Really excited to see what kind of buds this thing produces under the HPS.

Can't wait to retry Fruity Chronic Juice under HPS as well. So many seeds, so little space. Ha.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 13, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I jus t put in an order for more s33ds from bb. I got Blue pit, Psyhco killer, Deep Psycosis, and dog. I need a reason to run my extra 600 to heat the new shed and I ran every thing out and plan on cloning these strains for outdoor next summer. I've been real happy with the strains I've ran from them already. Peace


Good thinking.

If I get one more order, for about five breeds, then I will have run the BB table. :0)

...but why isn't Black SS to be seen? It is represented in the strains but not the shop.

Onward and upward, with a week to harvest :0),

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am not really trying to win either, just want to participate in the Dog thread lol.


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

dog kush grow off will be amazing, i need to see if i can find any dog seeds that may be lurking, it's been a while since i germd any.

imo it really isn't fair to compare the blue pit with the dog, the deep blue influence on the bp makes it redonculous! i know there are chunky dogs out there but look at this deep blue, she is laughing at all these puny cheese plants. one of the most vigorous plants i have grown, superb in any cross.

[video=youtube;ZuY7OLHEMXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuY7OLHEMXs[/video]


i said it over there in the dog off thread, everybody who grows the dog or blue pit will already be a winner, that is definately prize enough for me.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 13, 2013)

4x8 Tent, two blockbusters 6 inch, another lumatek 600 and some other goodies came in today. I will post some pics of the new setup tonight if i can get it all set up before lights out.


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

that's gonna be a pretty sight, two 600w is not just twice as good as one 600 as you might think, cross lighting is just so sexy, usually the plants furthest from the light end up the best ones as a result of it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ... Can just barely not remember what movie they are playing offf of though!.... Fuk I can practically see kevin spacey in it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh doobs I never watch the vid that is now your av,,, I guess I got to now


That would be "The Usual Suspects".
What they were doing is called "Keyser Söze-ing"


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 13, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Not me, no need to compete with the masters.


I have to recant this statement now that I've checked it out and seen how chilled it is being done.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2013)

No prizes, beside harvesting your own dank nuggets! Im game!

edit: thanks doob!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2013)

Meso having none of the Dog beanzez leftesez (says in annoying Jar-Jar voice) 

So will have to place an order over at BB to get some gear come December (says in annoying DoobieBrother voice)


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2013)

Day 47~12/12 most should be spot on in a week. Cant wait for next round.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 13, 2013)

unfortunately i didnt have enough time to get everything set up before the lights turned out. i did get the tent up and the two blockbusters hanging. The insulated ducting was/is a freaking pain in the ass. I bought 25 feet of 6 inch insulated ducting and it was just a mess.... i ended up just pulling the regular ducting out of the middle of the insulated ducting and using that. I am still itching. I might try and get the insulated ductng working tomorrow as i still have over 15 feet of it but time will tell, it was really was a huge pain in the butt


----------



## Javadog (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello all,

My Cannaventure PurpleBerry BXII is about a week from done:
View attachment 2893461

Take care,

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2013)

Coming soon to a (_pair of_) Hazy Susan(_s_) near you!
(_4 casters will allow for a 500-lb total weight limit for each platform: one for veg, one for flowering_)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2013)

We already knew most of this


[video=youtube_share;2lR7s1Y6Zig]http://youtu.be/2lR7s1Y6Zig[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2013)

Someone was talking about fucking leafy plants somewhere and I can't find it now. Weed. These a lil bushy eh


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like bud pR0n from the 70's: big ol' natural bush!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 14, 2013)

JD sweet plant. Supchaka, I know a couple of months I was mentioning real leafy plants while asking about 1 I had but either way it looks nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


>


dude that aint gonna make that scooter go any faster doobie!


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a giggle at the 500lb hazy susan, ambition is an admirable trait doobie!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2013)

Doob you gave me bad flashbacks with the jarjar talk. I still cringe at the thought that Han solo and princess Leah became jar jar and a kid. Boo. I never even saw the next two movies after whatever it was called.

jd... Good God man that thing is unbelievable looking.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

just wait for the next few that disney make then jig, lucas sold out his baby!.

what is it with people and money?, it seems the more you get the more you want.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

I think Jar Jar was the best character ever in Star Trek, lmfao....oh yeh, it was Star Wars. I hear they are making new Star Wars movies? or is that just something else I imagined in my slightly dizzy brain.

BTW, for anyone who is coming to the Cup, we got nice comfy couches for our booth, fuk all this standing up all day for 8 hours getting stoned. BB will be a consultation booth. Only growers allowed, come and sit and chill on the couch....mwahahaha. I got us a shiney LED table, maybe put some clones under it to see if we can get them to root over the week, lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

hahah, no joints on the cream couch!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

we got black leather couches can you imagine with cream couches, ffs, I'd spend my whole time telling people to be careful, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

lol instead we'll be telling them it's a 5 minute sit down then GTFO!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2013)

HAHA... rule should be after you smoke you gotta get up. Would be a lot of folks standing up and plopping right back down. I bet they'll be a few who spend the entire day there. Every 30 mins you gotta buy another pack of seeds, lol. Gonna be a blast.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 14, 2013)

If you got a vape machine full of dog or samples ... those couch's are going to be plied high 

What kind of stuff you going to have at the BB booth ? Any mugs ,tshirts or Hoodies? promo's on the day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

oh there'll be a few mugs no doubt..... badum tissss. t shirts n stickers etc. bong and a few really high mofo's


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

Peeps will get a sticker and be happy with it, ....last year there was some right sorts, one guy I caught coming back a few times to nab freebie beans, he looked up and I caught his eye, he was like "they're for my friends!"....yeh righty, lol. I guess people expect to be given things when asked to pay 50 euros to walk around a warehouse with peolle trying to flog em stuff. Oh, but then they do get to go and see stoned rappers performing badly at the Melkweg venue. I really hope they have some normal bands this time who can play music when stoned as rapper have no clue how to rap when stoned, makes me think all these trees they claim to smoke is just bullshit marketing.

I saw these guys in Holland and just before they played this track they said they loved weed, but would be waiting until after the show to enjoy it as they wanted to play the best for their audience. Debate: Do musicians play better when inebriated?
[youtube]RdF8UK4fZoI[/youtube]


----------



## james2500 (Nov 14, 2013)

man that cup event sounds like a ton of fun&#8230;..I don't think they would let me out of the country, or worse let me out but not let me back in hahahaha
my skywalker/og has done stretching and is bulking up on the buds now, we have frosty goodness starting to appear, I'll have to stake them up soon, I figure at least another month before chop. for those of you who don't know it's 6 plants in a 3x5x8 closet with 2 600's&#8230;my first grow with Canna substrate nutes&#8230;.it's a jungle in there, here's a couple pix&#8230;btw jd that plant is top shelf for sure, great structure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 14, 2013)

Those Skywalker plants are so beautiful.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you all for the good word.

Your SWOG Kush is getting much better coverage and penetration than
my crammed lady got, but the results are really very nice.

Here is a flashlight shot from last week:


The PB-BXII really filled in amazingly.....but this plant had an advantage...it
was far shorted than the others, and so held the middle position.



I was told that I should grow four plants in my 4'X4' tent (a tad over 4' really)
and I am coming to see that this would probably be optimal.

....the problem is that I want to taste new things more than most anything else,
and have popped a slew of great BB, TGA, and HSO beans recently, so the crowded
dance will continue.

You can see that the LA Con did not fill in nearly as well:



....but you must smell this breed if you get a chance to grow it. 
It is wild...like a perfume. Sweet to the point of confusing the usual tangy smell.

Take care,

JD

P.S. I am afraid that luxuries like travel are out of the question, but meeting 
you all at the BB booth would be awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

we'll toot the bongo for you JD. that LA CON doesn't half look like shoreline. all looking frosty as though


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> . Sweet to the point of confusing the usual tangy smell.


At a glance I thought this said confusing the tranny smell. I was gonna say, no thanks...


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

Yuck!

TBH, I am not sure whether I will like it if it tastes like it smells.
(I imagine "soapy"....and this cannot be pleasant.....but I jest, as it will rock ;0)

Do blast one for me!

JD


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

Im running LA. My fav one to grow and toke!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

Could you please try to describe the smell?

My depictions devolve into <Homer Drool Noise>.

What is the smoke like too?

Thanks for sharing.

JD

P.S. Is "Lavender" in there? This is what came to me....


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Yuck!
> 
> TBH, I am not sure whether I will like it if it tastes like it smells.
> (I imagine "soapy"....and this cannot be pleasant.....but I jest, as it will rock ;0)
> ...


I grew out a single clone labelled GDP x Blueberry 4-6 mos ago.
The whole time it was flowering it smelled like Cherry cough syrup.
As a sick kid I am now repulsed by that smell, but after drying.curing the taste is of creamy maybe smoothie with a hint of strawberry, and the high is so relaxing and comfortable.
I totally expected to hate it.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

I describe LA as the smell of sage stuffing from a roast, mixed with Bold washing powder freshness and a touch of old matchboxy sulphery smell. Fucking heaven now I've flipped them. 

The smoke is a full mind and face melting high which works its way into the most psychedelic couchy stone. Not a good one for first thing in the morning (For most people)


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

the thread has taken a real kushy turn, i must say i like the way things are going over here.

keep it up guys. i shall have some pr0n to share soon hopefully, kush of course!


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm always leaning towards that kushy goodness. I do like the occasional power haze like Amnesia or Nevilles, but I do love my Afghans!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

I broke my camera , and my old camera takes AA batts and takes 6 pics with new batts b4 they die...AARRRGH!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

i had a camera like that bassman, you gotta be quick on the draw yet steady handed. if it wasn't for bad luck you might have fuck all so be grateful lol

welshman i have gone off me hazes a bit lately, they all just seem to be the same shit, squashed and not tasting as it smells, bladdered with bud candy and not worth 250 an oz. 

now this blue pit is gonna make me happy i know it before i've even seen week 6, they are special!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> i had a camera like that bassman, you gotta be quick on the draw yet steady handed. if it wasn't for bad luck you might have fuck all so be grateful lol
> 
> welshman i have gone off me hazes a bit lately, they all just seem to be the same shit, squashed and not tasting as it smells, bladdered with bud candy and not worth 250 an oz.
> 
> now this blue pit is gonna make me happy i know it before i've even seen week 6, they are special!


Yeah the damn thing wont even turn on with rechargeables.
I would go through a set of alkalines every time a pic is posted lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats why I'm loving this sincity gear man, no one has even heard of it~! Epic stuff.

Hazes fuck me up a bit too much. Love my heavy hitting indicas ala LA Confidential


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude that aint gonna make that scooter go any faster doobie!


Training wheels, in case I lose my balance when I hit 500mph.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Peeps will get a sticker and be happy with it, ....last year there was some right sorts, one guy I caught coming back a few times to nab freebie beans, he looked up and I caught his eye, he was like "they're for my friends!"....yeh righty, lol. I guess people expect to be given things when asked to pay 50 euros to walk around a warehouse with peolle trying to flog em stuff. Oh, but then they do get to go and see stoned rappers performing badly at the Melkweg venue. I really hope they have some normal bands this time who can play music when stoned as rapper have no clue how to rap when stoned, makes me think all these trees they claim to smoke is just bullshit marketing.
> 
> I saw these guys in Holland and just before they played this track they said they loved weed, but would be waiting until after the show to enjoy it as they wanted to play the best for their audience. Debate: Do musicians play better when inebriated?
> [youtube]RdF8UK4fZoI[/youtube]


http://www.hightimes.com/read/26th-amsterdam-cannabis-cup-expo-schedule

heres the line up, ive never heard of most of em lol.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I describe LA as the smell of sage stuffing from a roast, mixed with Bold washing powder freshness and a touch of old matchboxy sulphery smell. Fucking heaven now I've flipped them.
> 
> The smoke is a full mind and face melting high which works its way into the most psychedelic couchy stone. Not a good one for first thing in the morning (For most people)


Yeah I think I use the term sage too. Its what the real weeds smell like out in the mountains in cali. Kinda taste like cat piss to me too!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2013)

Smif n Wessun , ha there's no chance they'll be intelligible when stoned if they spell like that when not.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah I think I use the term sage too. Its what the real weeds smell like out in the mountains in cali. Kinda taste like cat piss to me too!


See, Cat-piss is more of an offensive smell to me while, LA is a touch more fuely. 
My mate has some Rare Dankness catpiss on the go too. Good stuff.

Def sage though, og sagey goodness


----------



## budolskie (Nov 14, 2013)

1st 3 afghan kush 
2nd 3 blue rhino 
3rd 3 caramel ice
4th 3 critical 47


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like that Critical 47 is gonna put out like a cheap whore, and the Blue Rhino has my interest!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I describe LA as the smell of sage stuffing from a roast, mixed with Bold washing powder freshness and a touch of old matchboxy sulphery smell. Fucking heaven now I've flipped them.
> 
> The smoke is a full mind and face melting high which works its way into the most psychedelic couchy stone. Not a good one for first thing in the morning (For most people)


I know Sage well. We referred to them collectively as "Pizza Bush" as 
after climbing around in the Chapparal one smelled like a pizza.

I look forward to trying it....a week at least.



jigfresh said:


> Smif n Wessun , ha there's no chance they'll be intelligible when stoned if they spell like that when not.


LOL

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

Shot with a camera with a high shutter speed, this vid reveals interesting physics behind bass acoustics:

[video=youtube_share;MoUQdcLmz5g]http://youtu.be/MoUQdcLmz5g[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> ... "Pizza Bush"... ... smelled like a pizza.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Dude!
You mentioned pizza twice!

I know what I'm having for beakfast/lunch...
after a few more bowls...


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 14, 2013)

My question is how did they make it sound like a piano? 
really cool doobs, thanks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

Uh, hello?
Earth to Matilda.
All basses sound like a piano until you run it through a "*bass guitar amplifier*".
If he wanted it to sound like a piano he would have used a "_*piano amplifier*_".
_Duh_...
 
_Oh, snap!_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

By the by:

"*Zoolander 2*" is going to be a reality.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My Cannaventure PurpleBerry BXII is about a week from done:
> View attachment 2893461
> ...


Yup thats looking stout!



DoobieBrother said:


> Coming soon to a (_pair of_) Hazy Susan(_s_) near you!
> (_4 casters will allow for a 500-lb total weight limit for each platform: one for veg, one for flowering_)


Cant wait to see this btw! ^




DoobieBrother said:


> By the by:
> 
> "*Zoolander 2*" is going to be a reality.


[video=youtube;ZnZ2XdqGZWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnZ2XdqGZWU[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

I preferred Furious Man!

Zoolander was skimmed, with mouth agape. 

Some films must be seen while trapped in the theater.

BTW: I had no sound, but seeing those standing waves was a lesson.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> I had a giggle at the 500lb hazy susan, ambition is an admirable trait doobie!


That'd be 13.3-oz per watt


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

For the metalheads out there:

[video=youtube_share;KczIvnTTDAM]http://youtu.be/KczIvnTTDAM[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

My son seems to have many Blue Steel faces, lol. So much fun cleaning explosive pooh of someones back at 3 in the morning.....and I ain't got no bitches in the living room getting it on and they ain't leaving till 6 in the morning...cause they ain't here in the first place!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, and after Doobie posted his lazyhazy susan pic, I went out to the bin to drop off many boxes of rubbish and low and behold there was a table with 3 legs and on the bottom of each leg there was 3 heavy duty casters. Just as I had finished emptying the crap into the bin, which by the way, are small inconspicuous looking things that open up into large underground boxes (a nice way of keeping crap out of sight) howeer I digress. As I said, as soon as I had finished an old Moroccan man on a bike stopped and mumbles something about the table to me, gets off his bike and goes to check it out. (It wasn't there when I got back).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

My dad used to take us kids out to the local dump (landfill) once a week to rummage for stuff.
It's amazing what people throw away.


----------



## sk12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Any ideas what is going on here? I watered with some nutes yesterday just like all other plants, and it turned out like this:



Any thoughts?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like over-nuting.
That plant might just might need less than the others.
If it's severe enough, you can flush the soil to dilute the existing nutes to make sure the problem doesn't get worse, and then the next time you feed it mix your nutes for that plant at half the strength of the others.
If it handles half-strength nutes, up it to 75% strength nutes on it's next feeding to see if it can take it.


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

it looks like it might get worse before it gets better sk, i have never seen an over fert problem like that, especially so soon after administration, unless it was bleach that you fed them with.

i take it the environment is ok?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 15, 2013)

looks like heat stress with leaves curling like they are.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 15, 2013)

hey guys been a while hope everyone is well. i had to take a break for a while and have been really busy with work, but i have 7 dog bx1 3 casey jones 2 pk and 3 blue dreams going at 
minute i will get some pics up later for sure, i have 1 blue dream with a really weird top its throwng out 3 heads will post pics later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

Good to see you around man. Get in on this AMCHEESIER  DOG KUSH GROW OFF


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 15, 2013)

DST said:


> BTW, for anyone who is coming to the Cup, we got nice comfy couches for our booth, fuk all this standing up all day for 8 hours getting stoned. BB will be a consultation booth. Only growers allowed, come and sit and chill on the couch....mwahahaha. I got us a shiney LED table, maybe put some clones under it to see if we can get them to root over the week, lmfao.


 one can only dream dst but take pics and let us know what new gems you stumble across please.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is a pic of the new setup. I will get some better pics later on but this will give you an idea.
Jardin 4X8 "Darkroom" two blockbusters 6 inch, two lumatek 600's, can 33 filter, can fan 6inch, and 8 nirvana Northern Lights


----------



## Chromer12 (Nov 15, 2013)

So my fellow 600w growers, can you tell us a bit about your yields with your setups please?

What strains, veg time, nutes, systems and results! I wanna know it all 

Just starting out and wanna hear a bit on how the pros are going!

Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

My setup is forever changing and I don't use a 600w bulb, so not sure my info would help.

I've run probably 20 strains, veg time from 0 days to 8 weeks, Dutch master nutes, scrog for sure, hydro most of the time, DWC/ flooded tubes/ buckets, horizontal and vertically mounted lights. 250w, 400w, 1000w HID's, LED panels, harvests have ranged from 1 oz to 20 oz, all from my 2' x 3' closet. Mostly from clone, but also run from seed.

So basically I'm all over the map. Good luck.

EDIT: I'm definitely not a pro


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2013)

this thread is full of useful information. I suggest you pull up a chair and start reading.


cof


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> i don't use a 600w bulb,



traitor!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Quoted from post number 5 and 6 in this long ass thread.  I've been up front with yall from the get go. And seriously dude... I don't know how many times I have to say this... I'm not a fucking bus. 



jigfresh said:


> First I have a confession. I actually run 650w... a 400w HPS and a 250w MH (i also have a 250w hps bulb for it). Now before you say it's unfair I will admit to having terribly dusty/ dirty homemade cool tubes. So I am 100% confident I am at least negating 50w worth of light with my laziness.





jigfresh said:


> 400w HPS = 50,000 Lumens
> + 250w MH = 21,000 Lum
> 
> 650w Mix = 71,000 Lum
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2013)

/\/\/\
You're a celibate streetcar?


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 15, 2013)

nice avatar doobie 
[video=youtube;sP4NMoJcFd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4NMoJcFd4[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> /\/\/\
> You're a celibate streetcar?


I performed a scene from "A Streetcar named desire" back in High School. It was the elevator scene. Me and my partner were funnyyyyy.  good memories.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Dude... that video was great bus. My wife just said "That was a great way to start the day"

Thanks bro. It's fun to laugh in the morning.

Love the cat band


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2013)

I knew you was a vag-luvin' thespian! I KNEW it!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Chicks dig actors, what can I say.

You shoulda seen my Captain Neat-o Man. Was about a guy who lived in his moms basement and liked to dress up and attempt to save the world. I did a great speach on chocolate. Did you know chocolate actually has THC in it? Something like that.... you'd need to eat 100 pounds to equal a joint or something, but yeah. I did someone elses speech called "Attitude, not Aptitude determines Altitude" was a good fucking speech. To tell you the truth I'm not very good at acting... I was the dead guy in 3 different plays. For real


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 15, 2013)

I once did an Tony-worthy performance as The Christmas Cookie Sprinkle Snitcher in a play of the same name back in 6th grade.
I think that was an early play by Shakespeare, if I recall correctly? My memory is a little hazy, but pretty sure ol' Bill penned that one.








"Robert Kraus" was a nom de plum for Willy...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah yes *adjusting my monocle* one of the classics.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... that video was great bus. My wife just said "That was a great way to start the day"
> 
> Thanks bro. It's fun to laugh in the morning.
> 
> Love the cat band


glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Chicks dig actors, what can I say.
> I was the dead guy in 3 different plays. For real


Dude! I did not realize you had links to Theatre.  Your ok in my book man. (you were before too..LOL)  Done shows my whole life, its all I really know. I even acted when I was in high school... Obviously I wasn't that great... prefer the tech side. 

about 3 more weeks and I should have some tasty treats to drop off for your holidays man.  diablo comes down tonight or tomorrow and the rest comes down next week.  SB is almost ready for the jar


----------



## sk12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah temps are good all the other plants are good I raised the lights a little more just in case that is the issue will check tonight when lights turn on and report back.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 15, 2013)

Is there a 10 hour version of the cat hugging video? I have listened to it about 6 times now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

few pics of my little Exo cheese uk clone only  how it arrived in post, all battered and bruised View attachment 2895460View attachment 2895461View attachment 2895462View attachment 2895463 and here it is today 10 days later after some tlc, looking much happier and healthier


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 15, 2013)

Big ups to all you fine folks out in 600 land  Hope all are well! Its quiet around my parts,,, like the calm before the storm, harvest is on the horizon  Im so ready.


May 600s and happy plants always be with you.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 15, 2013)

is that a mirror or is it a opening?

looking good whodat


----------



## Liddle (Nov 15, 2013)

whats the best digital bulb guys both mh and hps?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been pleased with digilux.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 15, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> is that a mirror or is it a opening?
> 
> looking good whodat


Two different grow areas  old pr0n.


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 16, 2013)

got my blue pit ordered last night gonna have to pop a few as soon as they get in my greedy little hands. Thanks again guys.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 16, 2013)

Morning fellas. Long day ahead. My sister turned 20 not so long ago and her present from me is a day together in fun  So we are going to Tivoli. Amusement park.
Went to a friends place last night. Had a blast vaping like crazy on a volcano  Ultra Lemon Haze made a candy like oil feeling in the mouth. I want a vaporizer thats fo sho! He also grows and currently have three different phenos of Big Bud. And he was like, look m8 what i made for you! 3 clones of each pheno. Very Sweet of him but i just dont have the room! Wanna concentrate on Dog and Lemon Skunk. Transplanted a fem dog to a 5L Hempy. Looking good and healthy. Also i had succes with my LS clones. Long nice roots today  Wah brb Ill take some pictures


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is bigbud even really worth growing if yield isn't a concern? I just always stay away from it or any crosses if only because all i read about it is mediocre smoke and high but yield is amazing.
Maybe you have a different experience? I just figure it's all personal so i would rather have small danker harvests unless like i said you have another experience.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 16, 2013)

Thats how i feel. I smoked alot of his bigbud last night. Very boring compared to what i brought. Yeah im gonna let em fade to death.
As of now i have a pretty big Lemon Skunk from re-veg. 4 rooted ls clones. Took 5more clones from her today. Snowcap clone is also pretty big. 3 reg dogs 3 fem dogs. Thats a full plate.


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 16, 2013)

nice setup.


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

i agree on all strains designed for yield being a waste of time growing, unless you are selling it, and even then, who wants to smoke average weed when you can have dank?.

bring on the doggies, let the strong survive and the weak perish underfoot!.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> At a glance I thought this said confusing the tranny smell. I was gonna say, no thanks...


LMMFAO!! no joke fellas; in the town i live in there is a tranny dude/cross dresser (who knows) thats smells like hot breath mixed with swamp and dick. people evacuate the lq store everytime he goes in there! im sure he means well but damn!

i laughed soo hard when i read this chaka LoL awful i could relate!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

My wife had the munchies last night and she wasn't even smoking. These are just like Pillsbury Grand rolls or whatever, she dipped them in butter and cinnamon n brown sugar, then cooked and slathered them over with maple syrup and some caramel syrup. Total stoner idea, using shit that was just around the house LOL they were so good cuz I, of course WAS high.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My wife had the munchies last night and she wasn't even smoking. These are just like Pillsbury Grand rolls or whatever, she dipped them in butter and cinnamon n brown sugar, then cooked and slathered them over with maple syrup and some caramel syrup. Total stoner idea, using shit that was just around the house LOL they were so good cuz I, of course WAS high.


Her cooking habits are staring to follow what she sees in yours somewhat now I suppose lol.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

From my own thread:

This was 28 days exactly. The headband. When this one started to burn everyone got the flush and same treatment since I figured they must all be borderline. After nearly a week I've gone back to the higher strength nutes but now the headband is still getting an extra quart of plain ph'd water poured in after the feed to keep her diluted more. 










This middle upper right-ish plant is the GSC. Its putting on weight decently. I can't get to it really at all to smell her leaves or pick dead ones, same with the other back plant.





Here's the LA Con again. You know I start getting excited about my plants when I post pics everyday that don't really look different than the day before! I started giving them the GH nectar although I technically bought it for the next grow  Another week and they'll get the avalanche.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

Looking good chaka, I hope to have a new camera to take pics when they start to bud.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 16, 2013)

whos headbands that RP's?!?!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha, I had an old boss named Rob Perez, everyone called him RP. For a second I was really confused by your question, like how does gloc know RP, and when did RP start growing weed.

sorry I'm really high


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know what it means either  and Im sober


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I don't know what it means either  and Im sober


Reserva Privada...a bean company


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2013)

Day 30 of 12/12 (10 week strain) Goji OG



Soo.. I was wondering. If my plant keeps chugging along well and there are no problems, can I reasonably expect .5 gram per watt? I am at 50% power (300) watts. Cus 5 oz would be epic. 

With 300 watt CFLs I was getting .34 g/w.

Just curious what yall thought about that.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2013)

That Headband is really going to fill in nicely Chaka.

Mine was crowding the light with the other over-stretched monsters
that I grew this crop, but the buds swelled nicely and look wonderful:
View attachment 2896473

I am thinking that you are looking at Kush Donkey Dicks. Great work!

JD


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh they're EMCDSD. Emily's Clones from a Dude in San Diego


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2013)

OK, where was I?!? LOL I am just getting to learn that there are some 
in Sandy Eggo that are quite well setup.

I did get a local GSC so I look forward to what that does, crop after next.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2013)

flaming pie

your plants will do better if you turn your light to full power. If you have 600w, use them!


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> flaming pie
> 
> your plants will do better if you turn your light to full power. If you have 600w, use them!
> 
> ...


My tent is only 5 ft tall. That is a 2x3 area. And a foot is being taken up by my carbon filter. 

I didn't want to make the jump to 600w until I had a 4x4x7 tent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2013)

Plus I want to see how much better 300w of hps does compared to 300w Cfl.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2013)

Quick pr0n dump. 


Day 50~12/12
New glass, featuring Nibiru samples that are just now smokeable. I can finally give the other piece a rest and cleaning.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nimbru?
Looks like they way my god came out, well your looser ones anyway.

My DOG this round is going to be better I hope as I plan way better management


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 16, 2013)

Your god/dog it's all the same 
That is my ?p x spacebomb.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Your god/dog it's all the same
> That is my ?p x spacebomb.


Haha typos
Ok thats way different than Dog, but looks great!


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice piece whodat Glad the fairy finally got there. Think she must have done the journey in a pedalo.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus I want to see how much better 300w of hps does compared to 300w Cfl.


I'd bet coverage will be comparable. Deeper penetration is where you will most likely see the most improvement. 















we know how much you like penetration


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 16, 2013)

Evening 6, well giggles still got it after not growing for awhile lol. We got 20 lil girls so far and more about to pop, good times good times. 

Were looking at 9 GGxWF, 5 Tigers Milk,1 Black Dynaminte, 4 F.A.K, and 1 of my own crosses that we will call Cookies, it's a hybrid, got 4 more going hope they pop.

4 Girls have been topped and recovered nicely, soil had a nice web on it this morning. Looks like my eco system is happy  Only after 3 days to.

Ok enough jibber jabber, oh wait some sexy fucking pr0n going in here, hope everyone is well. time for some giggles pr0n.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Day 30 of 12/12 (10 week strain) Goji OG
> 
> View attachment 2896451
> 
> ...


This is just 4 plants in a tent but with 2 x 600w. Def increase the light and think about a sea of green of a scrog net so that you can get more even coverage. Lots of bending in veg and then some pruning.


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 16, 2013)

wow you guys have me staring so hard at the screen my joint went out.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 16, 2013)

Wanted to post a pic of the GH today. However its been dark, cold, wet, and windy today. So the pics werent turning out right. Hopefully tomorrow will be sunny. Plants are doing great though. My DOG 2010 is kicking ass 1+ week into flower. The plants have been outside for 2 weeks now. What is the preference for time into flower before pollination? Im going to splooge each plant with my DOG Reg pollen. I know DST did a great write up on pollinating, but I cant find it. Can someone post a link for me?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2013)

I usually pollenate somewhere in the 3 to 4 week range. I find that it takes about 3 weeks for the seeds to mature.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is just 4 plants in a tent but with 2 x 600w. Def increase the light and think about a sea of green of a scrog net so that you can get more even coverage. Lots of bending in veg and then some pruning.


How many grams do you pull off of those two 600s?

If my patient ends up paying for upgrades I would definitely love to run two 600s side by side. 

Atm I am limited to the one, and like I said, trying to see the difference between CFL and HPS.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, is that a 4x4 tent?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is just 4 plants in a tent but with 2 x 600w. Def increase the light and think about a sea of green of a scrog net so that you can get more even coverage. Lots of bending in veg and then some pruning.


What size is that tent?


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> What size is that tent?


+1

thats is what i was thinking, looks like an odd size like an 6X4


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 16, 2013)

A tent on it's side, perhaps?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> A tent on it's side, perhaps?


U know it does look like that now that u said it Doob!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Day 35 of 12/12 

View attachment 2896968

Critical Kush:

View attachment 2896969


Mazar x White Rhino:

View attachment 2896970

All Mainlined under 600w HPS, 2 gallon hempy buckets, yes siree bob:

View attachment 2896971


Love peace and happiness,

FJG


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2013)

i think it's a two man tent


bassman999 said:


> What size is that tent?


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2013)

Pictures taken at obscure angles, at strange times in the mornings, by a man with sore arms and eyes like fire....






























the clones on the top are the tops of the clones on the bottom that have been cloned....yesh.





firebaws





urf.





wall of slobber





anyone notice anything strange about this photo?










Yins of ill repute>




















slainte,
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 16, 2013)

I see a pair of little ones playing together in one of the cups


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2013)

I love cats.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 16, 2013)

We have two:


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2013)

"sore arms and eyes like fire"

did you mix up asprin with Viagra?

the garden looks good.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Nov 16, 2013)

well im glad to say i got a little bit pyscho killer off my m8 last night and i have found a pip in it, now i havnt heard anyone mention any pips from this lot so im hoping its a good thing and will be feminized...... but the first cut was subject to powdery mildew and all cuts i took off ended up with it....... 

is there more chance the seed will now grow with pm, or just the same chance as any other strain thanks lads will be getting a few pics of my pm caramel ice today dirty bastard man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 17, 2013)

Nom-noms:


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 17, 2013)

The tent is 1.5 meters. The harvest was over 700g and the veg period was 2 weeks.

Heres a lighter to show scale. It is 4 plants in a 1 meter NFT which is why you can see slight space at the edges.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought one of the younger ones would pipe in with a masterbation reference, lol....but then I think cof is probably the youngest at heart on the thread



curious old fart said:


> "sore arms and eyes like fire"
> 
> did you mix up asprin with Viagra?
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 17, 2013)

The pron is looking awesome 6er's. I got my new grow shed started yesterday. My 11 year old daughter helped me, surprisingly a lot more than expected. So I paid her $50 because she made my life a lot easier.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll help for a fiddy!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2013)

jus watching south Africa play Scotland in the rugby lol, SA just scored, one of many no doubt. Come on Scotland!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh no D must be torn lol.
About the stickers D, Iv been on a bubble handicap the past week or so.



Hey everyone the pr0n is amazing as usual. Thanks goes out to both the regulars and new posters for giving me plenty to masturbate to, thanks. 


Jimmer,,,, I hope you build an addition soon lol. "Is the grow room big enough?" there is only one answer to that question.




Wake n bake on blue pit, nibiru, and bubble,,,, Im ripped 
Saints vs 49ers today woot! I'll make a trip to the grocery for game food of some sort,,, THEN the frothy brew can commence to flow!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2013)

me babies day 35/36 of 12/12 
1st 3 afghan kush 
2nd 3 blue rhino
3rd 3 caramel ice( powdery mildew)
4th 3 critical 47
last 3 them back in the tent together


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2013)

now a couple of the worst leaves on each plant

1st 2 afghan kush 
2nd 1 blue rhino
3rd 2 caramel ice(powdery mildew)
last 2 critical 47


----------



## supchaka (Nov 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus I want to see how much better 300w of hps does compared to 300w Cfl.


I was doing something like this with an HPS vs an LED awhile back, then after about 2 days I was like fuck I'm gonna put them in there together! Not long after that I got the 600 and then that setup got swapped again!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 17, 2013)

Posted from craigs, jesus someone had a grow going on!

*Xxxl 8" hoods- Lumatek 1000s- Fans- Filters - $1 (Santa Clarita)*



40--Sunlight supply xxxl 8" hoods 140$
( new hinged glass style NOT old frame style)
3-- sunlight supply xxxl 6" hoods 100$ea
(Old frame style)
36--1000 watt LUMATEK dimmable ballast some 120/240 some 240 only --140$ea
(All under factory warranty still/ some only 3 months old )
1- "Helios 17" lighting controller 240v 24 lights-- 650$
1- FLIPBOX 12 light 6 ballast 600$
3-- Solatel 6 light 240v controllers. 16 preset timers. 100$
18--vortex 8" inline fans 90$ 
3- 8" PHRESH filters 2 months use - 80$ 
2- 20lb aluminum co2 tank+ regulator 140$ea
1--6" can fan HIGH OUTPUT h/o @80$
1-- 4" fan + new carbon filter 80$

1---165 site botanicare power cloner -100$
1--70 site botanicare power cloner- 100$


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

That or the police department needs even more funding.... Or someone discovered the wonders of vert bare bulb growing, and is switching to 600s.
Or not. 

All in all your plants are looking pretty darn good there, Bud. Probably one of your best grows from what I can recall, eh? Right on.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

Inland empire craigslist always has a ton of grow gear supchaka! Must be alot of big one off grows in the area. Its crazy what you can find posted on craigslist in the area. Im looking forward to seeing those clones jig has fill up that closet. . Im starting to dream of a second led cabinet but want to see the results firsthand before investing.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok six I need my odor specialist here. First time I've ever had an open room which happens to be my basement. Perfect for growing lol. Can I set a carbon filter on the ground and use my in line fan to suck air through the filter and then into my vent for my furnace?

Give me your best ideas because the girls are already stinking. 

Time to go get some brew for game time. Let's go Saints abs Chiefs!


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok six I need my odor specialist here. First time I've ever had an open room which happens to be my basement. Perfect for growing lol. Can I set a carbon filter on the ground and use my in line fan to suck air through the filter and then into my vent for my furnace?
> 
> Give me your best ideas because the girls are already stinking.
> 
> Time to go get some brew for game time. Let's go Saints abs Chiefs!



oh, giggs..no! do not vent into furnace flue


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> oh, giggs..no! do not vent into furnace flue


i'll expand on this a bit. Flue sizing is calculated from several factors..length of run and btu's. If you add more air volume to the flue you will undoubtedly be pushing flue gas back out of your furnace, easily burning your heat exchanger out, or worse killing you and your fam. Find another route brother.

getcha a hood and mount it on an exterior wall, or better yet....try and run an entire new exhaust through your roof, getting it up higher will help disperse any errant smell that may get past your filter.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i'll expand on this a bit. Flue sizing is calculated from several factors..length of run and btu's. If you add more air volume to the flue you will undoubtedly be pushing flue gas back out of your furnace, easily burning your heat exchanger out, or worse killing you and your fam. Find another route brother.
> 
> getcha a hood and mount it on an exterior wall, or better yet....try and run an entire new exhaust through your roof, getting it up higher will help disperse any errant smell that may get past your filter.


I can do whatever I want is my house lol. I was just wondering what the best route was. I'll prob just run a new vent no big deal. 

Was just trying to save some time and not have to run a while new one lol. 

but thanks for your concern bro. Hope all is well bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 17, 2013)

Starting to work out the paint job for my scooter:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 17, 2013)

The Doob, about to break in some new gear:
( *_this is how *I* vent exhaust fumes, muthatruckas!_ )


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2013)

420 here, loving the new spoon Doobs! Thing I'll go celebrate the 420 occassion also


----------



## UnkleFester (Nov 17, 2013)

my 600w grow : back bin and one on the side are hells angels og, the four in front : 2 blackberry kushs one pineapple crack and one king louie og. 12 days in flowering, the magic should start soon!View attachment 2898286

EDIT : cant read my calandar right, im only four days into flower.. fucking stoners


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2013)

Doobie. Just saw your brother from another manufacturer. Wife was driving the little one and I east on the 210 and who do I see pull onto the freeway next to us... A dude on a scooter. Was a dark vespa and I was impressed with it. He was going 65+, even passed a big rig. He was only on for a long exit but I asked wife to slow down so I could see what kinda scooter it was and to make sure it was even a scooter was thinking it was a bike and I just saw wrong. The guy saw me looking and gave a hearty thumbs up.

you don't get thumbs up's from Harley guys.

was a rally cool experience. I said hi for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 17, 2013)

UnkleFester said:


> my 600w grow : back bin and one on the side are hells angels og, the four in front : 2 blackberry kushs one pineapple crack and one king louie og. 12 days in flowering, the magic should start soon!View attachment 2898286


Nice looking group!
And I have a similar book in my collection, but it's for basses: "_*How To Make Your Bass Play Great*_".
Unfortunately, my copy told me giving my bass to Geddy was my only hope...  



jigfresh said:


> Doobie. Just saw your brother from another manufacturer. Wife was driving the little one and I east on the 210 and who do I see pull onto the freeway next to us... A dude on a scooter. Was a dark vespa and I was impressed with it. He was going 65+, even passed a big rig. He was only on for a long exit but I asked wife to slow down so I could see what kinda scooter it was and to make sure it was even a scooter was thinking it was a bike and I just saw wrong. The guy saw me looking and gave a hearty thumbs up.
> 
> you don't get thumbs up's from Harley guys.
> 
> was a rally cool experience. I said hi for you.


Coolness 
There are a few scooter riders in the area where I live, and every time we cross paths we're friendly.
But, get a few Geoffrey's in us and we turn beast hard


----------



## UnkleFester (Nov 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice looking group!
> And I have a similar book in my collection, but it's for basses: "_*How To Make Your Bass Play Great*_".
> Unfortunately, my copy told me giving my bass to Geddy was my only hope...


its the girlfriends ex husbands book lol, all of mine are still in boxes. i play brass instruments


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2013)

and the band gets larger...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 17, 2013)

UnkleFester said:


> its the girlfriends ex husbands book lol, all of mine are still in boxes. i play brass instruments


I've been known to play the occasional glass instrument:







[youtube]9CdVTCDdEwI[/youtube]

[youtube]K8E_zMLCRNg[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 17, 2013)

I play that instrument in your av, doobs. 
That thing is incredible btw! Super jelly lol.

Night all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 17, 2013)

I think I might have to make a vid to prove my pipe is for realziez...
 x2


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes whodat m8 this is 1 of my best do far,,,,, I do only believe I've pulled off 3 good ones but 1 the pigs got my best bb grow haha......
The tent is now set to the best iv ever had it so I'm hoping for my best yield yet....

Hopefully more then 10 dry off the 4


----------



## john mc (Nov 18, 2013)

can anyone tell me how much $ or £ it costs to run a 600 watt setup a month? Also I feel a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m is too much space for personal use, what does RIU think? ps, it is for personal use. Just upgraded my grow kit.


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2013)

a 1.2m grow tent isn't enough for my smoke so you must smoke less than me, a lot less!. I prefer a 1.2m tent with a 600 to a 1m, the extra space is a god send.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2013)

Found this turn of the century stoner movie on youtube:

[video=youtube_share;0jsYIBF4Ejc]http://youtu.be/0jsYIBF4Ejc[/video]


Putting this video together almost broke my lungs _*AND*_ my computer...


... thankfully *both* are made of 100% pure silicone rubber made from the finest _*Genuine Saskatchewan Sealskin*_ known to mankind...


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2013)

that video scares me doob


----------



## john mc (Nov 18, 2013)

suppose I must start smoking more B)


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2013)

you can never have too much quality weed lying around, it is a more precious commodity than gold


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2013)

I used an 1/8th of herb (Black Dynamite), bone dry and crumbled to a fine joint-worthy grit, and loosely piled on the cardboard.
It took two seconds and some jiggling to get it to un-stick and fall off the cardboard into the screen/bowl (the vid is sped up 8x in that section).
G did a fine job on the genetics.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2013)

that vid made my day start off good...you are a blast doobie.looks just like a retro porno


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2013)

Made my morning making it, and glad you got a kick 
Still toking the morning away here, watching "_*Getting Doug With High*_" on youtube and always do my best to match every toke.


[youtube]fV3TXN2IZ_Y[/youtube]
[youtube]V11c4mIjQbw[/youtube]
[youtube]J9eYc000BaY[/youtube]


_**edit: post# (4)600 ! ! ! *_


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 18, 2013)

2 weeks after meeting the sun.

 DOG 2010, looking and smelling great.

I have 5 DOGs in the garden right meow. Ive said it before and I wil say it again, bigs props to D for this amazing strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 18, 2013)

john mc said:


> can anyone tell me how much $ or £ it costs to run a 600 watt setup a month? Also I feel a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m is too much space for personal use, what does RIU think? ps, it is for personal use. Just upgraded my grow kit.


I woulkd say about $40 after adding in fans etc...

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.asp

Enter your KWH* cost:Usually in the range of .04 to .12 per KWH. Check your utility bill.
Enter hours per day:Usually between 12 and 18 hrs per day.

* Kilowatt Hour, 1000 watts running for one hour = 1 KWH

 1000 watt Sodium600 watt Sodium400 watt Sodium250 watt Sodium1000 watt Halide400 watt Halide250 watt HalideBallast Wattage11006654642951080458295Cost per Month$52.80$31.92$22.27$14.16$51.84$21.98$14.16Initial Lumens1300008900050000285001100003600020500Mean Lumens126000810004500025600880002880017000Mean Lumens per Watt1141219686816257Average Life Hours24000180002400024000100002000010000Replacement Bulb Cost$31.15$27.25$14.02$12.81$41.25$15.19$15.965 year bulb replacement cost$75.80$88.41$34.12$31.17$240.90$44.35$93.21Light Coverage at 2500 Lumens per sq. ft.7.1 x 7.1
Feet5.7 x 5.7
Feet4.2 x 4.2
Feet3.2 x 3.2
Feet5.9 x 5.9
Feet3.4 x 3.4
Feet2.6 x 2.6
Feet


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 18, 2013)

Doobie that is freaking epic bro! Made my day for sure,,, all around awesome vid lol

iv seen a few of those "getting doug with high" vids, the Sara Silverman one is good


----------



## UnkleFester (Nov 18, 2013)

That pipe man, that pipe.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2013)

Too funny Mr Doobster. I have to say I smoked a dab today. A guy from Nor Cal genetics offered me a Pink Lemonade og kush dab, lol. I couldn't really say no with a name like that. And it tasted of grapefruit.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 18, 2013)

this thread is torcher while at work. I wanna smoke!


----------



## Thriceeee (Nov 18, 2013)

its Toppin time!
The lower nodes are a bit close and throwing me off. I want to top for 4 main colas. I'm thinking its the yellow line, but wanted to check before I make a mistake. Sooo... blue or yellow haha

Here are the kids minus one for the picture


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2013)

if it were me i'd cut at the blue line and then remove the bottom set of branches as they don't seem to be a strong, should end up a nice bush then.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing....make clones of those lower branches.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Nov 18, 2013)

OK, i have to confess recently i have dipped into the 1000w Club for my new room ( 2, 4x8 tables w/ 50gal Resi's) However i still have my two 600w running for another 4x8 table setup. Post pics really soon (broke the iPhone today) &#8230;smh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;k17SzarZRcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k17SzarZRcM[/video]a week w1 up date and my new journal is in the vert forum https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/753402-docs-laboratory.html#post9847209 Any way as you can see I have been a busy bee and I have almost caught up with my work. I will catch up with every one tomorrow and I hope everyone has been doing well. good night six


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2013)

The news just said there is a new Dangerous drug out, and its called dabs lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2013)

I got a new 3 stage flow bong to enjoy dabs with. My gf never really liked smoking my oil with me because I just throw it on top of bud and it can be pretty rough. Since the new bong I can't keep her out of it. 

I went over to my friends last night and checked out the clones I sent him home with, with a extra 600 I had. (this is my hillbilly friend I've mentioned that doesn't have a green thumb) These plants looked awesome. Here's what I have going all in 3 weeks flower. The pic with the out of controlled plants are my silverberry and jack herer clones I should have flowered 2 months ago. The other side is all bb goodness either from clone or seeds, they all have only vegged a short time.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2013)

What makes me laugh in life. When you deal with Law, the average man is expected to know what is right and wrong, in Scotland it's called Delict. In some cases it beggars belief what is right and wrong. Yet the governments and controlling powers can't let the people wipe their own arses when it comes to things like getting inebriated. I am not the biggest fan of Dabs, but if you want to do it to yourself, then who the fuk is anyone to say any otherwise. Especially when health care is far from free....not like they are really providing us with anything. But yeh, stay away from Dabs, they'll probably kill you......one day, if age doesn't, or if a bus doesn't, or if cancer doesn't, or if you choke on a fish bone, or if you eat to much chocolate, or if you electricute yourself wiring a plug, or.....


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 19, 2013)

DST said:


> or if a bus doesn't


did someone say a bus


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

View attachment 2900208View attachment 2900209View attachment 2900210View attachment 2900211View attachment 2900212View attachment 2900213View attachment 2900214View attachment 2900215View attachment 2900216


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2013)

looking very happy..^^


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 19, 2013)

a little late but a few pics as promised. they are only from my phone as can not find my camera anywhere i think it must have grown legs and walked lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 19, 2013)

forgive the photography it was lights off and was shooting in the dark and with my phone the big pic is a weird 3 headed blue dream cortesy of mr west


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2013)

Girl interviewed was in the dark like an informant.
She said that she tried dabs 12 times.
Now she is hopelessly addicted hasnt slept in 10 days after tyying to quit.
She also went to the psych ward.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2013)

this gal was getting a lil big for the 5gal bucketso now she sits in a 18 gal tub of love..and a few cups of compost tea..mmmm.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2013)

DST said:


> What makes me laugh in life. When you deal with Law, the average man is expected to know what is right and wrong, in Scotland it's called Delict. In some cases it beggars belief what is right and wrong. Yet the governments and controlling powers can't let the people wipe their own arses when it comes to things like getting inebriated. I am not the biggest fan of Dabs, but if you want to do it to yourself, then who the fuk is anyone to say any otherwise. Especially when health care is far from free....not like they are really providing us with anything. But yeh, stay away from Dabs, they'll probably kill you......one day, if age doesn't, or if a bus doesn't, or if cancer doesn't, or if you choke on a fish bone, or if you eat to much chocolate, or if you electricute yourself wiring a plug, or.....


I always think of the quote from Ambrose Beirce's "Devils Dictionary":


> DAWN, n. The time when men of reason go to bed. Certain old men prefer to rise at about that time, taking a cold bath and a long walk with an empty stomach, and otherwise mortifying the flesh. They then point with pride to these practices as the cause of their sturdy health and ripe years; *the truth being that they are hearty and old, not because of their habits, but in spite of them.* The reason we find only robust persons doing this thing is that it has killed all the others who have tried it.


We do things for reasons that we invent to defend the things we want to do.

I am not bothered by this at all...people have to do *something*, you see.

Now, only an asshole comes up with the "let's fuck with other people" game.

....and they're out there too.

Safe Travel!

:0)

JD


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2013)

earth bucket update..(11/13/2013)>><<<(11/18/2013). she is doing really good,and im getting some good growth in the bucket too.


----------



## Mister Black (Nov 19, 2013)

Have some 600w action going on now. My first attempt with the big bulb. So easy compared to CFL's.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 19, 2013)

Amcheesier your plant looks like it has some serious deficiencies. You taking care of that?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

DST said:


> What makes me laugh in life. When you deal with Law, the average man is expected to know what is right and wrong, in Scotland it's called Delict. In some cases it beggars belief what is right and wrong. Yet the governments and controlling powers can't let the people wipe their own arses when it comes to things like getting inebriated. I am not the biggest fan of Dabs, but if you want to do it to yourself, then who the fuk is anyone to say any otherwise. Especially when health care is far from free....not like they are really providing us with anything. But yeh, stay away from Dabs, they'll probably kill you......one day, if age doesn't, or if a bus doesn't, or if cancer doesn't, or if you choke on a fish bone, or if you eat to much chocolate, or if you electricute yourself wiring a plug, or.....


This song struck my mind when reading your post.
[video=youtube;MWKEeHhInwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWKEeHhInwU[/video] 

The lyrics will prob help allot of you lol
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Light the match, burn the flower
Leave behind, all the wrong
Why be sad?
When happiness can be bought for a little more then free
Modern day prohibition

Are we men? Are we children?
At what age, can I choose how to live?

The only real drug problem is scoring real good drugs
Haven't we learned our lesson?
The corner store sells finer scotch
But who's got uncut powder?
We just want what is ours (dignity)
If God created plants and buds that I find and abuse
Then who the fuck are you to judge me? 



bassman999 said:


> Girl interviewed was in the dark like an informant.
> She said that she tried dabs 12 times.
> Now she is hopelessly addicted hasnt slept in 10 days after tyying to quit.
> She also went to the psych ward.


Well, shes got some serious issues then.... More dabs for her lol. 





genuity said:


> this gal was getting a lil big for the 5gal bucketso now she sits in a 18 gal tub of love..and a few cups of compost tea..mmmm.


Thats what Im talking about G! Thats gonna be a big biotch  Who's in it may I ask? 



Javadog said:


> I always think of the quote from Ambrose Beirce's "Devils Dictionary":
> 
> 
> We do things for reasons that we invent to defend the things we want to do.
> ...


Thats great. I dont read much creative writing (I guess thats what youd call it?) but I like that  

Its funny how _*some*_ people with such health practices always seem to be unhappy with the way everyone else is living and the only thing that makes them happy is "knowing" they are better than everyone else lol. 




To harvest or not to harvest,,, tis the question.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

DST said:


> What makes me laugh in life. When you deal with Law, the average man is expected to know what is right and wrong, in Scotland it's called Delict. In some cases it beggars belief what is right and wrong. Yet the governments and controlling powers can't let the people wipe their own arses when it comes to things like getting inebriated. I am not the biggest fan of Dabs, but if you want to do it to yourself, then who the fuk is anyone to say any otherwise. Especially when health care is far from free....not like they are really providing us with anything. But yeh, stay away from Dabs, they'll probably kill you......one day, if age doesn't, or if a bus doesn't, or if cancer doesn't, or if you choke on a fish bone, or if you eat to much chocolate, or if you electricute yourself wiring a plug, or.....



Im sorry but this also came to mind.

[video=youtube;Aq-G4HATiC8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq-G4HATiC8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2013)

that be (cherry puff f2) whodat.


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> View attachment 2900208View attachment 2900209View attachment 2900210View attachment 2900211View attachment 2900212View attachment 2900213View attachment 2900214View attachment 2900215View attachment 2900216


nice looking plants welshy, how much soil do you use with your perlite lol?

they are verging on hempy buckets mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Nah its 20% perlite to coco, I just spread some more ph'd perlite over the top.

Cheers though. Coming along nicely.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2013)

Love that song whodat. Takes me back to a younger age.  SHit I was living with the boys then... good times. This song reminds me very much of the decline. I been rocking the guitar today watching little one discover how to suck on her thumb.

My plants are looking alright. THey have really nice roots shooting out. The tops are vegging out nicely but still some leaf curl due to my ph blunder.

Hope everyone having a good tuesday. I was up for a rare tuesday morning 420 smoke. I was still high when I wore up .


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Nah its 20% perlite to coco, I just spread some more ph'd perlite over the top.
> 
> Cheers though. Coming along nicely.


i see,

i used to do something very similar but seeing as i don't live with my plants i just do all coco now so they stay wetter longer lol.

working with the stuff is nasty too, you need to have a spray bottle handy otherwise you choke on the shit.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah I wash it out with Ph'd water outside, then use it and spread it when damp. I only use a little on top to be fair.

Plus, I dont live with mine either man, never sleep where your plants do!


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2013)

how often are you visiting then? they look like they could do with a drink at least every two days in those pots.

i used to love living with a couple of tents in the house, my weed was never better. sadly i would have to agree with you though, too many rats about these days.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm there every day and a pal owns the house so I know I'm cool. They are on drink every other day at mo. Those pots are 15l and 18l


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2013)

nice to see you have your shit together. 

i need to visit my gardens more often, quality is a direct result of time spent in the grow room.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah pal, I', with them two to three hours on average, unless I need to get shit done then it's as long as it takes.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2013)

Only OG Kush, OG #18, and Kosher Kush are still in the tent
from the current crop.

I have moved the three females that I got from the Cannaventure's
Mother's Mix Pack plus one Somango, into the tent.



These plants got about three months from seed and clone, respectively,
and so are very well established. 

Two of the CVMM plants are slow growers (like Purple Wreck is for me)
and were allowed to grow with just a lot of topping:

whereas the other of them, along with the Somango, required that I wind 
them around their buckets, to give them something to do:


When the last older plants are harvested, then a Blue Dream, Lemon Thai Kush,
Chemdog, and Lemon Juice Express will be joining these plants.

Take care,

JD


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2013)

dogscrog getting unruly





bottom right needed quite some leashing!





not much stretch left in these girls after first week 12/12, a wee bit more then pretty flower time.





Slainte,

DST


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

I love scrog.  so purty. Dog is calling. Had some from jig and now want
to add it in the lineup. Gotta wait though. Daddy has to chill on projects till after the new year w the new little one and all. . Hope yours is doing well! Mines sleeping in my arms now as i surf w my fellow riuers. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2013)

Bp is out will put my order in as soon as possible. I want a dog of my own


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 19, 2013)

Omg DST... That makes me want to buy a 4x8 tent and two 600s


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Omg DST... That makes me want to buy a 4x8 tent and two 600s


It should.



D Im loving the dog scrog routine! Third round underway already woot! Looks like it will be the best run so far as well! Thanks for keeping us posted on such activities! 






I may as well just rip this update over here...



Day 53~12/12 
Commence harvest 

Lots of slight variations throughout the bunch so far. <does that make sense?  heres to taking big hits and forgetting the bowl is full of scissor hash! 
On then, one or two in there stunk so hard it made me nauseous for real, light headed and confused < thats a great thing IMO Im tryna get fuked up! lmao.
Never really experienced that before. 











Had to chop this one Iv been eyeballing for a few weeks now  I like the smaller nugs more for sure though. 










I'll be chopping the middle/upper section of one of the cabs tomorrow,,, seems to be where the most and best of the goodies are!


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 19, 2013)

So I have a 4x4x8 tent and a 600w hybrid ballast(mh/hps) Do I have to meet any other requirements to be a member of this club?

Heres some pic's" : I just took the two pic's under the sodium this morning. these plants are kush and 32 day's old.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 20, 2013)

All with a chill 'tude are welcomed in The 600 Massif 
You can grow under everything from the flickering light of a half-burnt match all the way up to the full-spectrum loving gaze of Sol


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

some gnarly looking frost there whodat, also ingenious use of the drying rack, I've never seen it done un til now and it makes me wonder why. hanging on the stems is better than laying fresh buds down on a surface I feel, did you leave the denser ones hanging or did you just want to keep everything on the same level in the rack?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Omg DST... That makes me want to buy a 4x8 tent and two 600s


Not necessary. Just use a 4x4 tent like shown in my pics and use 2 x 600w. 

This is my last harvest:- 

Blue Rhino







Please note : I have quite large hands for a girl and size 41 feet!! Just to help with scale!


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice bud Lahada, although I agree and disagree with your statement, with some strains they need more space to get more weight as not all are based on massive yielders. And ime, massive yielders don't always produce the heaviest hitting nugs. Although you can change your configuration for some strains like in the 1.2 cab I have with 2 x 600's, also producing .8 gpw with kush linneage grows.

Well, another night of nadda ZZ's. Litte bugger just fed throughout the night, straight done all our milk reserves in......


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice bud Lahada, although I agree and disagree with your statement, with some strains they need more space to get more weight as not all are based on massive yielders. And ime, massive yielders don't always produce the heaviest hitting nugs. Although you can change your configuration for some strains like in the 1.2 cab I have with 2 x 600's, also producing .8 gpw with kush linneage grows.
> 
> Well, another night of nadda ZZ's. Litte bugger just fed throughout the night, straight done all our milk reserves in......


Def some strains need more space. However in this case, you are already maximizing light with a net to keep it even at the top canopy. It's a shame when you see small tents not filled out and at very different heights. When will you prune underneath? How many in a sq? I'm doing 9 now, not 4. Yes I do grow for weight but this blue rhino is ticking all the boxes, high CBD etc. except it's 60 days!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 20, 2013)

Whodat looking dank as always. I don't know what's better your bud or the saints.

D the dog pounds look awesome. I love the results you guy's get from useing scrogs. I'm always running 2 + strains and have never tried this because of height issues with the different strains. I'm still debating on how to set my 2 flower bulbs up in my new area this weekend. I was thinking maybe the big boy vertical then circle the 8 5ft ones around it to possibly get better light on more of the plant being their height. Any thoughts or opinions. Maybe set the other one up normal and give a scrog a try next run.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Not necessary. Just use a 4x4 tent like shown in my pics and use 2 x 600w.
> 
> This is my last harvest:-
> 
> ...



at what day did you harvest your blue rhino i have 1 going at day 39 12/12 now..


----------



## budolskie (Nov 20, 2013)

well quick update from a watering this morning 

1st 2 afghan kush 
2nd 2 blue rhino
3rd 2 caramel ice 
4th 2 critical 47
next a bud shot from the blue rhino and then 1 from the critical


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Well, another night of nadda ZZ's. Litte bugger just fed throughout the night, straight done all our milk reserves in......


sorry to hear that mate. Might not want to show your mrs my pic of our freezer. Remember... Oatmeal, fenugreek, and brewers yeast, makes an amazing difference. Cookies you can order are called milk makers. Get on it!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 20, 2013)

I pulled out a sour cherry this morning to get e better look and was very pleased with the coloring already at only 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice looking colors jimmer.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nice looking colors jimmer.


I was hoping to harvest it for some Christmas bud being the colors and all but that might just be a week or to early. I will have atleast a clipping on the tree though. We put the trip off till the summer time. This is how I could afford the grow shed. I have a year to start gathering all the solar materials I'll need to make my dream a reality by next winter. I've wired in a little inline meter to figure out what my daily usage will be thru out this winter so I have a pretty accurate idea of the amount of solar power I'll need. I know the calculations for my lights etc.. but want to be more exact with the heaters and fans kicking on and of as needed because I don't want to have access and have to sell it back to the electric company and have to explain why I have a solar system on a shed. And The smaller the local storage system needed the cheaper the price.http://www.earthtechproducts.com/1800-watt-solar-generator.html?utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=broi&gdftrk=gdfV25982_a_7c2497_a_7c9174_a_7c1800SG_d_B_d_2
A few of these and done.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

budolskie said:


> at what day did you harvest your blue rhino i have 1 going at day 39 12/12 now..


I went to 60 days and I changed the tank twice in the last week for flushing. I use NFT hydro. Sometimes I grow Jamaican dream which is less yield but ready in 42-45 days 90% sativa!!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I went to 60 days and I changed the tank twice in the last week for flushing. I use NFT hydro. Sometimes I grow Jamaican dream which is less yield but ready in 42-45 days 90% sativa!!!!!


thanks i just grow in soil, hydro to complicated for me at the minute but i would like to try nft a think 1 day


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 20, 2013)

Once you try hydro you're hooked. It's not as complicated as people think. If a person can read a ppm and ph meter, they're set.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 20, 2013)

i tried it in the wilma with no success and quickly went back to soil


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2013)

Will be giving the girls underbits the Brazilian treatment in the next week (within 2 weeks of flipping).

There are 12 in a 1.2x2.4x2.0m tent.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Once you try hydro you're hooked. It's not as complicated as people think. If a person can read a ppm and ph meter, they're set.


Also reading the plants! Yes I'm hooked! I like dialing I the strain by making notes of the EC each week.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

budolskie said:


> thanks i just grow in soil, hydro to complicated for me at the minute but i would like to try nft a think 1 day





hydrogreen65 said:


> Once you try hydro you're hooked. It's not as complicated as people think. If a person can read a ppm and ph meter, they're set.





budolskie said:


> i tried it in the wilma with no success and quickly went back to soil


that Wilma system looks about as complicated a system as one could ever run. I remember saying that back then. Hydro can be simple, it really can. All one needs is a bucket or some waterproof container with a lid. Cut a hole in the lid and put a net pot with a plant in it. Fill with water and add an airpump. I don't even think a ppm and ph meter are necessary, just ph drops and watching the plants for too much or too little nutrition.

not saying everyone has to run hydro, but it really ain't that complicated unless you make it.

I tried soil this year and I found it to be 10 times the work of my hydro. It was beyond annoying. Moving pots around, watering every couple days. Mixing soil, storing soil, brewing tea... And all for slow growth and smaller yields? I'll let you guys use the soil.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh she can make enough milk, she has porridge everyday, but when she's in bed on the nights I hate waking her up....and he didn't wipe out our freezer stash, but when hes balling at 3am there's no chance I can wait to defrost some milk and get it to 37, lol.......christ he's got a set of lungs on him,  should be able to clear a bong chamber no prob when he's of a suitable age!


jigfresh said:


> sorry to hear that mate. Might not want to show your mrs my pic of our freezer. Remember... Oatmeal, fenugreek, and brewers yeast, makes an amazing difference. Cookies you can order are called milk makers. Get on it!


It's pretty cold today but for some reason Wasps are still about...eh!?!?!





The 1.2m squared Jungle cab

























Slainte, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 20, 2013)

Ooooo! 

[video=youtube;bI-R1BJzdP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI-R1BJzdP4#t=12[/video]


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2013)

=================================================
IDENTIFICATION
=================================================
Date:11/20/2013
Strain:Bluepit
Reviewer:Genuity
BreederST
Grower:Whodat
=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================

1. [5] Visual Appeal:Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
2. [9]Bud density: Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in
their natural state leave this field blank.
3. [9]Aroma Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for
best results.
4. [0]Seed content Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.
5. [? ]Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured.
6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a
one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing
space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
Ammonia [3] Earthy [1] Licorice [0] Peach [0] Berry [0] Floral [0] Mango [0] Pepper [0]
Blueberry [0] Fruit[0] Meat [0] Petroleum [0] Bubblegum [0] Grape [0] Melon [0] Pin[0]
Cedar [0] Grapefruit [0] Menthol [0] Pineapple [0] Cherry [0] Grass/Hay [0] Mint [0]Rotten
[0] Chocolate [0] Hash [3] Mold [0] Skunk [4] Citrus [4] Iron/Rust [2] Musk [6] Spice
[1] Coconut [0] Leather [0] Nutmeg [0] Strawberry [0] Coffee [3] Lemon [0] Orange [0] Vanilla [0]

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================
Address these questions while smoking.

1. [bong]Enter instrument used to smoke(eg: papers, bong, vaporizer)
2. [6]Taste: Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
3. [5]State of dryness: Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
4. [5]Smoke ability: Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
5. [9]Smoke expansion: Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.
6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle
presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when
marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
Ammonia [ ] Earthy [7] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [4] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ]
Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ]
Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ]
Chocolate [ ] Hash [5] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [5] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ]
Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [1] Lemon [ ]Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:
==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. [xxx]Dosage: Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
2. [9]Effect onset: Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.
3. [6]Sativa influence: Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa
influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
4. [5]Indica influence: Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica
influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
5. [9]Potency: Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
6. [xxx]Duration: Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.
7. [0]Tolerance build up: Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave
this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
8. [9]Overall satisfaction: Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
9.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [X] No [ ]
* ..*

XXX= STILL SMOKEING BITXH


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 20, 2013)

I found some seeds in my old dresser a couple days ago. They are Nirvanas ak-48(5 of them). Been sitting in the wet paper towel for two days and one has just cracked. So i guess some ak-48 will join my Northern light pretty soon, supper stoked.  Hope the other 4 pop so i feel more comfortable about getting a good female.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2013)

View attachment 2901689View attachment 2901690View attachment 2901691

Goji OG 5 out of 10 weeks flower. Starting to smell like berry.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 20, 2013)

That's a very detailed review there, G. Thanks!
my review = strongest shit in my stash lol

back to trimming! The upper level almost half way done on one cab, there's lots of buds in there!


----------



## branbran420 (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is one of mine. Made my soil a little hot I guess, lesson learned


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 20, 2013)

`1700 long(40 post a page), epic, pages .


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 20, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Some pics of my Purple Cookie Monster @ day 22 of flower. Starting to get really frosty. Some nice color change already as well. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up everyone? Some pics of my Purple Cookie Monster @ day 22 of flower. Starting to get really frosty. Some nice color change already as well. Hope you all enjoy.View attachment 2901977View attachment 2901979View attachment 2901978


She looks good bro!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 20, 2013)

You've really dialed that in jhod.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2013)

Gotta love early frost.

:0)

JD


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 21, 2013)

Morning 6 time to get my morning issue in. Nothing like enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2013)

Morning, today I will be heading to the Centre of the Universe, lmfao...Jig will understand, as would Duchieman if he was around.

Anyway, it's where you hand in your Cup Entry, lol.


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 21, 2013)

Glad someones living the dream.Before i die one day i will go though unfortunately i may have to sneak in as i dont see customs getting any better issuing passports to us overhere in the police state with records.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2013)

The dream can be weird though, especially when you hand someone a pile of cash and a bag of weed and walk away with some passes for your troubles, lol. gee, thanks It's the fun of taking part that counts I guess


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

any ankle tagged crusty's this year D?


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2013)

how big is the bag you had to give them dst?. only a few days to go now.......................


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> how big is the bag you had to give them dst?. only a few days to go now.......................



I was actually wondering about this yesterday. Im sure its more than I would want to hand over haha,,,, so whatever happened to their 5 gram rule then? Oh we got exceptions eh?
How fuked would it be if the popo found all of hightimes' stash and cash and decided to "confiscate" it all,,,, wow there would be allot of REALLY upset people.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning, today I will be heading to the Centre of the Universe, lmfao...Jig will understand, as would Duchieman if he was around.
> 
> Anyway, it's where you hand in your Cup Entry, lol.


Not waiting till the last minute this year eh? I actually been writing out the story to share with the gang here.

uh oh... baby's awake. So much for my morning.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I was actually wondering about this yesterday. Im sure its more than I would want to hand over haha,,,, so whatever happened to their 5 gram rule then? Oh we got exceptions eh?
> How fuked would it be if the popo found all of hightimes' stash and cash and decided to "confiscate" it all,,,, wow there would be allot of REALLY upset people.


It is indeed more than you would like to hand over. Imagine, all the different people dropping off sometimes 5 or 6 different entries... along with wads of cash. I can't even imagine that stash. Not just a large amount, but a large amount of 100 varieties of the worlds best weed, from all round the world. Peeps send it in from where ever. Then there's the concentrates entries... man. My fucking head was about to explode thinking about it.

Being an american I of course thought about the kind of firepower they had to protect everything. Maybe they didn't have anyone protecting it... I didn't see anyone... but the criminal in me figured there was at least two dudes with automatic rifles chillin in the back with all the goods. SMoking some nice joints.

And the funniest part... the 'lounge' where all the breeders and growers and shop owners were had the stupidest fucking conversation going on. Was like a room full of fishermen telling their best story. As soon as I heard someone say "No, I mean the REAL bubba kush" ... it was like, ok, you tools are just as bad as the noobs on RIU only you grow better pot. lol

Big Buddha is a funny guy. :/ And Swerve is something else entirely.

One thing I can say proudly, everyone was respectful and cool, no bad vibes or aggression. That was unique amongst a group full of competitors. Potheads are chill. 

EDIT: It was a false baby alarm before, hahaha


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2013)

as long as it was chill,id sure like to go someday.^^*..*
 
=================================================
IDENTIFICATION
=================================================
Date:11/20/2013
Strain:nibiru
Reviewer:lady red
Breeder:Whodat
Grower:Whodat
=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================

1. [6] Visual Appeal:Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
2. [7]Bud density: Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in
their natural state leave this field blank.
3. [9]Aroma Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for
best results.
4. [0]Seed content Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.
5. [? ]Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured.
6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a
one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing
space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
Ammonia [0] Earthy [1] Licorice [0] Peach [2] Berry [2] Floral [2] Mango [0] Pepper [0]
Blueberry [2] Fruit[5] Meat [0] Petroleum [0] Bubblegum [0] Grape [1] Melon [1] Pine[0]
Cedar [0] Grapefruit [0] Menthol [0] Pineapple [0] Cherry [0] Grass/Hay [0] Mint [0]Rotten
[0] Chocolate [0] Hash [3] Mold [0] Skunk [0] Citrus [2] Iron/Rust [0] Musk [0] Spice
[1] Coconut [0] Leather [0] Nutmeg [0] Strawberry [0] Coffee [0] Lemon [0] Orange [1] Vanilla [1]

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================
Address these questions while smoking.

1. [bong]Enter instrument used to smoke(eg: papers, bong, vaporizer)
2. [5]Taste: Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
3. [5]State of dryness: Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
4. [8]Smoke ability: Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
5. [3]Smoke expansion: Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.
6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle
presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when
marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
Ammonia [ ] Earthy [0] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [4] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ]
Blueberry [ ] Fruit [4] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ]
Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ]
Chocolate [ ] Hash [0] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [0] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ]
Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [0] Lemon [ ]Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:
==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. [xxx]Dosage: Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
2. [10]Effect onset: Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.
3. [8]Sativa influence: Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa
influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
4. [2]Indica influence: Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica
influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
5. [3]Potency: Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
6. [xxx]Duration: Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.
7. [0]Tolerance build up: Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave
this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
8. [9]Overall satisfaction: Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
9.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [X] No [ ]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Not bad considering its was a tad premature, and zero cure. Looking forward to see what you think of the spacebubble


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not bad considering its was a tad premature, and zero cure. Looking forward to see what you think of the spacebubble


yep,that is why it is now going to sit for a week or so..and next up is spacebubble...the smell is stronger than NBR out the bag.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not bad considering its was a tad premature, and zero cure. Looking forward to see what you think of the spacebubble


so how do i get into this testing your weed circle?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> so how do i get into this testing your weed circle?


that's what I want to know too.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> so how do i get into this testing your weed circle?





jigfresh said:


> that's what I want to know too.


Bassman wants to know as well


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Bassman wants to know as well


me too..............


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2013)

Life is good. Sitting with a cool beer at the Brouwerij, nice buzz in my head and body, chilled family at home and wife is making me dinner while I get to snooze while holding my son, fuk everything else that right there is the Golden Ticket people.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm glad you are so happy. Sounds lovely.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2013)

Got to celebrate the wins on life.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 21, 2013)

Sounds good DST . How's things mate? I ain't been around in a while .


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

There's a difference in being alive and living, happy for ya D bru! 


I'll be grilling and enjoying some frothy brew soon,,, lil thursday night football festivities 




One day ne day id love to share my work with all of you.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> One day ne day id love to share my work with all of you.


i would love this to.... how shall we proceed


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Write your local politicians expressing your distaste with the war on people, ahem I mean drugs... I don't politic too much though so idk.


Operation cold beer underway


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah representatives are the best to contact, they don't have as many constituents as senators. State senators and governors at the state level. It helps to contact anyone though. Goes in the pile of "Free MJ". We want to keep that pile getting bigger and bigger till they can't see anything else.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 21, 2013)

unfortunetly i live in the state that i think will be the last to legalize/decrimanalize


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

The stars at night are big and bright...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2013)

Switched to flower on 16th I think.
The hazes have almost doubled height already!!
I hope they dont double again or Ill have to put em outside


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The stars at night are big and bright...


Lol I think I follow this,,, though I tend to think allot these days.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Lol I think I follow this,,, though I tend to think allot these days.


i cant ever follow anything you guys say, i just nod and smile.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

That's usually the best thing to do  fsm forbid we have to explain anything around here.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2013)

Whatchutalkinboutwillis?


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 21, 2013)

guys! I feel like I haven't seen yall in years! ... wait.. anyways im still alive you now I have to come by and check in everynow n then.. couldent share at all this year! that sucks. but im smokein some good pine that I grew this year. out of an apple!... and jamming to matisyahu [youtube]x5y4_iDPGlw[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2013)

Happy page #1701 to all my nerdy Trekkie homeslices...
... live long, and prosper like a muthafucka.







"_*NCC 1701. No bloody "A", "B", "C'" or "D"!*_"


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2013)

wtf?


Feds raid Colorado medical marijuana operations


By Valerie Richardson

-

The Washington Times

Thursday, November 21, 2013 


DENVER  Federal authorities descended without warning Thursday morning on multiple Colorado medical marijuana operations, seizing plants and executing search warrants at shops as part of what was described as an ongoing investigation.

Jeff Dorschner, spokesman for the U.S. Attorney's Office in Colorado, issued a statement Thursday on the raids.

The Drug Enforcement Administration, Internal Revenue Service Criminal Investigations, the Denver Police Department and state and local law enforcement are today executing lawfully obtained search warrants and seizure warrants, said Mr. Dorschner in an email.

One important note: Although we cannot at this time discuss the substance of this pending investigation, the operation under way today comports with the departments recent guidance regarding marijuana enforcement matters, he said. As this is an ongoing investigation, no additional information will be made available.

Agents carried out the raids in Denver and Boulder in spite of snow and below-freezing temperatures. The Boulder Daily Camera posted a photo online of a large pile of green plants sprinkled with snow outside a north Boulder grow operation.

The sale and possession of marijuana remains illegal under federal law, but the Justice Department has given states like Colorado leeway to operate medical marijuana facilities as long as they comport with federal guidelines.

In addition, Deputy Attorney General James Cole issued an Aug. 29 memo allowing Colorado and Washington to launch legalized recreational marijuana after voters approved ballot measures in November 2012 decriminalizing pot for adults 21 and over.

At the same time, the memo states that federal officials may intervene if the Justice Departments enforcement priorities are failing to be met by state and local authorities.

Those priorities include preventing the sale and distribution of marijuana to minors; preventing revenue from sales from being diverted to criminal enterprises, and preventing the diversion of marijuana to neighboring states where the drug is banned.

If state enforcement efforts are not sufficiently robust to protect against the harms set forth above, the federal government may seek to challenge the regulatory structure itself in addition to continuing to bring individual enforcement actions, including criminal prosecutions, focused on those harms, said Mr. Cole in the memo.

Agents with the Drug Enforcement Administration conducted raids on Washington medical-marijuana outlets in July, while California and Montana dispensaries have also been the targets of federal crackdowns in recent years


Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/nov/21/feds-raid-colorado-medical-marijuana-operations/#ixzz2lK3bxjHE 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


cof


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, Day40 of 12/12 ...more info in journal link... be well!

View attachment 2902703View attachment 2902704View attachment 2902705View attachment 2902706



- FJG


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Baby dro man great to see you about and hear you are well, well enough to be smoking your own outta an apple at least!

Doobs, great to see you too, I was thinking the giant pipe almost did you in!

COF,,, big surprise here the feds saying one thing and doing another. You wont see them locking up any state politicians though! Im just so sick of it all.


Looking delish Jeff  dont mind if I call you jeff do you? BTW fuck that guy!
Edit: I am curious about it though lol What am I missing here?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Bump anyone? "dont mind if I do" 




dababydroman said:


> guys! I feel like I haven't seen yall in years! ... wait.. anyways im still alive you now I have to come by and check in everynow n then.. couldent share at all this year! that sucks. but im smokein some good pine that I grew this year. out of an apple!... and jamming to matisyahu [youtube]x5y4_iDPGlw[/youtube]





DoobieBrother said:


> Happy page #1701 to all my nerdy Trekkie homeslices...
> ... live long, and prosper like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> wtf?
> 
> 
> Feds raid Colorado medical marijuana operations
> ...





FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Hey guys and gals, Day40 of 12/12 ...more info in journal link... be well!
> 
> View attachment 2902703View attachment 2902704View attachment 2902705View attachment 2902706
> 
> ...


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 21, 2013)

lol I dont think im ever guna buy glass again.. apples are perfect pipes.. all my bongs broke and threw away my pipes when I sighned for papers to help me stop smokeing.. but todays a free day HAH bite my ass legal SYSTEM!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Happy page #1701 to all my nerdy Trekkie homeslices...
> ... live long, and prosper like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!

Carry on.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2013)

It's quiet in here...
... TOO quiet...

[video=youtube_share;iE38wHCIgd8]http://youtu.be/iE38wHCIgd8[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Nov 22, 2013)

well just had them out for a good old mist with a bi carb mix as im seeing pm on my caramel an now a little bit on the afghan, i plan on leaving them in about another 20 days taking them upto 60 days of 12/12........

how often can i be sparying with this mix before it will effect my harvest if it will? 

and any reasons as to why i cant start flushing them now or is it to early as they will be having less then 10 waterings of say 4-5 liters each every 2 to 3 days

1st 2 afghan kush 
2nd 2 blue rhino
3rd 2 caramel ice
4th 2 critical 47


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Write your local politicians expressing your distaste with the war on people, ahem I mean drugs... I don't politic too much though so idk.
> 
> 
> Operation cold beer underway


On the NORML website they have prewritten letters and addresses for your local and federal governments. All you do is fill in a couple of blanks and press enter, you can even personalize it if you want.

Looking real good budman.

I'm off to finish the shell to the shed today.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 22, 2013)

It wasn't suppose to rain today but it has been raining since 830. No sheds getting done but a lot of bud is getting smoked.


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2013)

if you ever have a spare 90 minutes jig it will make you laugh a few times, self indulgent pothead flick pineapple express.

[video=youtube;nqAMudS-QCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqAMudS-QCU[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL thanks ghb for posting....

I get the question so much, I had to put that video in my journal lol

...funny pothead flick like ghb says, i still laugh out loud everytime i see it lol especially the above clip...now we all have an inside joke lol!

FJG


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 22, 2013)

i always wondered what that was from haha. instead of asking i just nod and smile


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> i always wondered what that was from haha. instead of asking i just nod and smile


same here, thing is I watched that movie several times and it didnt dawn on me lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey bud looks good, but I dont know anything about PM so cant help you there sorry. 


And pineapple express lol Iv seen it a few times  Im slow lately, I'll catch up eventually.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't look away or you'll miss it lol

I just connected with the line everytime i heard it, and rolled laughing

Just hit my funny bone right..


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

"Yea, fuck Jeff Goldbloom thats what I say" lol That movie just tickles my stoner funnay bone...LOL


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;3qJ9TfjLyBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qJ9TfjLyBE&amp;list=SP07B295BF233A7D26[/video]
A good Friday afternoon puffing song.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2013)

Been busy prepping for the cup. They have doubled the size of the expo this year. Sensi have got a huge shiney booth and loud are also doing a large "thing"....Big BUHDDA ARE SEEMINGLY SELLING NUTES, OOPSCAPS, BABY IN arm , lol/ i'll get some pics as thing progress. slainte


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

Exhibits are crazy DST. I imagine the cup is run the same? big convention hall and all the vendors have booths setup? 

I used to do some REALLY big exhibits. You would not believe the lighting and staging we would bring in... and not just for one booth but TONS of them. At the vegas convention center I once designed the rigging and lighting setups for about 20 different clients.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 22, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> A good Friday afternoon puffing song.


every time i see the word devil in a song name i cant stop thinking of this song.
[video=youtube;FgvfRSzmMoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgvfRSzmMoU[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2013)

For me it's this:

[video=youtube_share;7WXhbixla0c]http://youtu.be/7WXhbixla0c[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol... just checked facebook and a friends kid did something or other special.... got a shirt even. Too funny


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

That little black girl in the background is too funny, very cute


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2013)

Why do we not have more TV programs from Japan airing over here?


[video=youtube_share;cNH6kffuiSM]http://youtu.be/cNH6kffuiSM[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

^^ haha that is too funny

When the american football part comes on i was laughin so hard

FJG


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2013)

"_What? What did it say?_"

"*American Football.*"

"_I give up._"


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... just checked facebook and a friends kid did something or other special.... got a shirt even. Too funny
> 
> View attachment 2903680


greatest thing ever! made my day lmao!
hopefully the only thing this kid was schooled was loose lips sink ships, and the 600 club is like the skull and bones club so keep details secret!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2013)

The 600 club!!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 22, 2013)

wakey bakey these mornings are getting earlier but its soccer saturday best day of the week,,, 

i dont no if im just going to bed earlier every night so its quicker to harvest day

i have just had 2 of the finest blue berry bongs for wake n bake the 2nd being topped with thc out the grinder and my stomachs rumbling like av never ate for a few days hahah 
thats when u no its good weed


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2013)

haha, it's like Xmas is it Budolskie, sooner you go to bed, the sooner Santa will come!

@someguy, the expo has some interesting booths, obviously a lot of money went into these things, just makes me wonder how much of the cost is transferred to the customer.......Don Gin should be arriving shortly, with Mr West lounging in later this afternoon. 

To smoke this week we have, Dog, Fireball, Dream Dog, Blue Pit, (Dog hash - pressed 73 mu, and 37mu,) Dog Erl, Blue Pit Erl, Dream Dog dried kief, and my friend is making us some Dog wax (yes, I am going to smoke some bho)


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

big day for me, derby at 12.45 gmt! everton vs liverpool take 221


if any of you nfl fans are up i beg of you to watch it, this is what a sporting event should be!


yay BHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

enjoy dst, just don't let don near anything of the sort, then again it might looks good to have somebody asleep at the booth, you can explain to potential customers why he is in that state lol


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2013)

i think of anyone it'll probably be me falling asleep at the booth, lol....got to bed at 4:30 last night, wife was kind enough to take over the nightshift from there.

Come on Liverpool!!! Yup, I am a Reds fan I am afraid to say, have been ever since I went to Anfield when I was a nipper, when the Kop was proper. I sat in the stand adjacent to the kop, I think I spent more time looking at that than at the pitch, lol...Shef Wednesday beat us 2-0 that day, surprised I kept supporting them actually, but the King played for them so it was a no brainer....let the banter commence


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

half 4? you should be well rested then!, i only get about 4 hours a night and i don't even have kids, get a grip man! i would expect you greet your fellow 600'ers with a monumental dog n erl joint to set the tone of their dam trip

please keep us updated on here with the goings on, should be a fun day for all.

typical lfc fan dst, you live over 500 miles from the stadium lol. i feel sorry for any scousers who would want to go and watch the match, they can't get a ticket!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2013)

suarez and remy double me the day, i recon liverpool will do them like

im upgrading after the xmas aswell into a 2.4x1.2 tent with 2 400s but will be dimmable ballasts so hopefully il get to run them at 600 if the heat isnt to much in there... but probs be after i harvest the dogs as it will all be blue pit hopefully from a female i have here haha... 

and yes dst like a kid at xmas i cant wait haha....


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

an 8x4 with two 600's is what you want budolskie, it's a great recipe for success, especially this time of year, you should have no temp worries mate.

sorry, your bet isn't coming in sorry lad, what a waste of money!

if your bp isn't a female i might have one here for you that is, looking good so far.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2013)

i got 4 in veg room like and am sure a few more pips in the draw am bound to find 1 female am sure haha, few db x ed aswell there....

ii an 8 x 4 and have a nice bit space for my de humidifier and shit its a bit cramp in there now...

and with waiting till my next harvest its not just a big rush running out for everything in next couple weeks........ maybe hit the grow store and ask whats his january sales prices haha


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

you can fit a lot in an 8x4, i have had 2x600w hps cooltubes, a 400w mh, a big dehumidifier, a 6" rvk fan, a 5"rvk fan, a 4" rvk fan, 2 18" oscillating fans as well as the ballasts off the 3 lights sitting on the roof of the tent. all after snapping one of the poles too, it goes to show how strong those grow tents are.

how are you getting on with pm battle?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up ghb. Was up early feeding the yin, now I have something to do with myself as i surf RIU annoying folks.

I love pineapple express very much as a a movie and know just about every line from it. In fact I know most lines to most movies I enjoy, which is probably in the 5 to 6 hundred range.  I love movies so much. I think my favorite of P.E. is "you just got killed by a daewoo lalos motha fucka"

And yesh FJG, the black girl makes the picture. Reminds me of another cute pic I saw on FB yesterday with a little black boy with his arm around a little white girl.  Ain't kids cute!!!

My little baby went to her first wedding the other day. Was a really beautiful service, and was a woman couple who have been together 31 years... finally getting married. Pretty cool if you ask me. Wife told one of her conservative friends, who said they were cringing at the thought of such disrespect for the sanctity of marriage. She's divorced and on her second marriage. Bwahahahahahahaha..... that's funny.

Here's some plants:
[youtube]ImbLOOsuUjQ[/youtube]


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My little baby went to her first wedding the other day. Was a really beautiful service, and was a woman couple who have been together 31 years... finally getting married. Pretty cool if you ask me. Wife told one of her conservative friends, who said they were cringing at the thought of such disrespect for the sanctity of marriage. She's divorced and on her second marriage. Bwahahahahahahaha..... that's funny.




..........


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 23, 2013)

I made some dog wax out of my trimmings from my 3 dogs I harvested and all I can say is total absolute relaxation, and I'm about 99% sure my trim doesn't stand up to what your friend had to work with. I'm now closing my eyes and fantasizing. Back to the shed before the snow comes after a Scooby snack!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I made some dog wax out of my trimmings from my 3 dogs I harvested and all I can say is total absolute relaxation, and I'm about 99% sure my trim doesn't stand up to what your friend had to work with. I'm now closing my eyes and fantasizing. Back to the shed before the snow comes after a Scooby snack!


You must not have read what I posted last week?!?

Dabs, wax, and BHO are a killer drug now.
Highly addictive and will cause psychosis lol.

Based on a local news report here in Cali.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> You must not have read what I posted last week?!?
> 
> Dabs, wax, and BHO are a killer drug now.
> Highly addictive and will cause psychosis lol.
> ...


I did read it and have been trying to reach this psychosis they talk of, it sounds like somewhere I'd like to visit from time to time.lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I did read it and have been trying to reach this psychosis they talk of, it sounds like somewhere I'd like to visit from time to time.lol


LOL, who needs to read "science fiction" books, when all you need to do is watch the news?


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 23, 2013)

shit hydro dude. i would be in tears


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn. Those aren't cheap either.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey hey hey LGP!!! Lonely enough to slum it with us fellas already? lol Hope you are doing alright.

That sucks hydro. At least you get to have a new piece sometime in the near future. Bummer though.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2013)

The pm looks a little less I think but I will get a few more pics of them out tomoz when I start to flush them


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 23, 2013)

Goji OG 5 out of 10 weeks flower.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Flushing is for toilets.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2013)

HydroGp said:


>


Ugh! Sorry Bro!

JD


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 23, 2013)

I wouldn't want to break my roor ashtray let alone that nice piece you have there..i feel your pain HGP.. How you brake it?

Seems like its going to be a good week over there at the cup.. Good luck with the entries..
Looking at the Big buddha site seems he's got more of a presence there this year. From Chinese delivery guy to hosting breakfast's ..guys done good-- yeah hes a funny guy,always smiling that from what i can remember . 

Flaming pie.. thats a nice looking plant right there.. looks good for 5wks flower .. 

java i think it was you who had a La con .. hows this look to your pheno's.. fisrt 2 pics are LA.
rest is the room from various angles.. Finally have abit of bud worth showing ..


 dre..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey gang, I started a new grow journal. You are all welcome and invited to check things out and hang out a little.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/755206-vertical-scrog-led-closet-grow.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait till my next grow. Then you will see my skillz.

I didn't top those because I thought they would stay small...silly pie. Was originally just gonna seed the whole thing.



^ That was a few days after the flip. 

Learned my lesson.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2013)

Blown up for ya DRE
Awesome field of TALL colas


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2013)

Dre,

Well, first off, your ladies are getting *much* better coverage
than mine did, and are filling in much much better!

BUT the tops do look like mine did at that stage. I described
them as having "flat" tops. ...well, they are not really flat at all
but they are broad across the tip, and not pointy at all.

I found that the buds were fairly leafy, but beautiful, as the tips
of the bud leaves curled up just a bit and gave the buds a "Pagoda" 
look.

They also colored up nicely toward the end.



I can report that LA Con's smoke is both quite potent and very exotic
in flavor..."a delicious metal" was all I could come up with.

Thanks for sharing. Those are going to ROCK!

JD

P.S. It was also a tad more sensitive than my other breeds this Crop,
as you can tell.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey hey hey LGP!!! Lonely enough to slum it with us fellas already? lol Hope you are doing alright.
> 
> That sucks hydro. At least you get to have a new piece sometime in the near future. Bummer though.


ye jig its come to this lol. watching dr who who at the min


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

missed out on the cup this year due to not having a babysitter, but now my gorgeous amazing wife has just booked flights and a hotel for me to go on a 1 night trip on my own next week, will still miss out on all the cup going ons but i dont care will still be in the dam getting me stone on  

dont suppose any u guys will still be about over there next weekend? also last time i was there i went to a few coffeeshops, this time im looking for advice does anyone know any good little backstreet coffeeshops with amazing weed away from all the touristy shit? and also can anyone point me in the direction of a CS tht has breeders boutique strains in stock?

cheers in advance dudes 

GB


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 23, 2013)

Thats a great wife!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Thats a great wife!


shhhh dont let her hear u say that lol


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 23, 2013)

When you refer to the cup are you talking about the one in Amsterdam this weekend!?

If not, which cup?

I would like to go to my first this year..well 2013/14, I see there is LA, denver, san fran, and seattle, are all independent cups/contest, or more like a tour of cannabis cup through different cities?

Thanks 

FJG


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> When you refer to the cup are you talking about the one in Amsterdam this weekend!?
> 
> If not, which cup?
> 
> ...


yeah i meant the cannabis cup in amsterdam this week


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

They are all excuses for High Times to make a lot of money and for stoners to gather in one city and smoke. It's a beautiful thing actually... the gathering of MJ lovers. We are usually hiding in the back, really cool to be surrounded by them. And you know they aren't just people who want to smoke your stash, they are peeps who cared enough to save up for a flight and hotel.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds just great to me..

See i came up and still do in a place that i have to be secretive about what i do, be nice to feel the freedom for an event...

Very nice to meet others interested in the same things i am, and don't have to lie or hide it lol

FJG


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Sounds just great to me..
> 
> See i came up and still do in a place that i have to be secretive about what i do, be nice to feel the freedom for an event...
> 
> ...


i know the feeling mate, dont think they will ever legalize it in the uk....well not in my life time anyway


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 23, 2013)

I would love to go to a Denver or Canada event. Pretty sure the hubby would let me go too. Wish they would have one near me tho, as I am a scrooge with the money spent on things for myself.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 23, 2013)

For new years I think i'm going to treat myself to a trip to Colorado, I never been always wanted to. The mountains, scenery, and wildlife must be great, i would stay in a less populated area , as i'm not for touristy stuff, and crowds of people lol. love nature

Oh yeah and theres that recreational thing too happening january first right?????!??!!! lol

FJG


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> They are all excuses for High Times to make a lot of money and for stoners to gather in one city and smoke. It's a beautiful thing actually... the gathering of MJ lovers. We are usually hiding in the back, really cool to be surrounded by them. And you know they aren't just people who want to smoke your stash, they are peeps who cared enough to save up for a flight and hotel.


Perfectly put! ++++rep


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 23, 2013)

I tried to add, I hope to be one of those peeps to save up and attend with my girl. 

My shed is getting closer.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2013)

DST lives in Adam and frequents the Grey Area coffee shop, which has been known to carry BB gear.


cof


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> DST lives in Adam and frequents the Grey Area coffee shop, which has been known to carry BB gear.
> 
> 
> cof


cheers for the info mate,


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty are ll make it to the cup in Denver on 4/20 hope I meet some fellow riu ers there me and my crew are planning a road trip from east coast


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Cool cool... I'm trying to make my way out there too.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 24, 2013)

That's my fav shop over there. They carry sick strains, loads of DNA and cali stuff which is shit hot. The quality in the grey area is amazing. So small though.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning folks. She broke the bong.. Again. She hit it with the ashtray. How movement retarded can one be? Fårk Ive been searching all over for a replacement but ill have to order it online and wait  There is a new headshop in town. They got all sorts of glass but they are all with perc's.
FROST
Cheap Glass
I dont wanna wait 7-8days on a new roor. So i think ill just buy one of these. Then ill maybe buy the vaporizer they have too  But cant find any info or reportings on it.
Vaporizer





Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 24, 2013)

morning 6 and gp sorry to see those pics amazing some of the punishment i have had pieces take only to break in strange ways.

My girl is about to order one of the minivaped v2 for me.


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

hydro, i'm sorry to say it but even with the best of intentions a vaporiser can't, and will never be able replace a bong!

do what i do and buy cheap glass, they all break the same whether they cost 20 or 200, being the stoners we are they never tend to stay around long anyway. i mean fuck, i don't even clean my bongs any more, i use them til they get tired then treat myself to a new one, if it is a really special one i might change the water now and then but that is as far as i go. i don't even like my roor, it hasn't been used for along time, i'm more into my micro bongs at the minute, perfect for sitting down and chilling with.

if you want a vape i would also buy a cheap bong too, just incase the vape doesn't quite deliver that hit you are after.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 24, 2013)

bongs all the way haha and as for cleaning ghb i have to clean my every few days with nail varnish remover and salt makes it like from the shop new except the chillum and pipe.
ive just got a bud shot from each mine while under the 600hps as i dont need to water today so was just in and out. broke the top of the soil ready for tomorrows start to a 15 day flush then left in daft for a few days to dry out before harvest


----------



## budolskie (Nov 24, 2013)

1st afghan kush 
2nd blue rhino 
3rd caramel ice
4th critical 47
last the 4 together


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

i'd say they are ready to be slowly starved, i wouldn't say flush as it may cause ww3 but they definately don't need any more nitrogen imo. do you have any cannazym?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 24, 2013)

I only have ionic bloom boost sum cal mag stuff and ginormous I tho to just water for last couple weeks to leach the nutrients out


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

water should be fine.

i recently started using cannnazym as i re use the coco these days, ive noticed they don't yellow as fast if you use the cannazym, it creates some kind of organic nutrients in the coco or something along those lines lol.

buds are looking fat and frosty. you could prob harvest them now if you wanted, are all the pistils receded into the bud? it looks like but hard to tel in the hps lighting


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up yesterday ghb. Was a pretty exciting match.


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

my nerves are finally recovering! it was a shame we couldn't hold out at the end but it was just one of those games, every time the ball got sent forward it looked like there would be a goal, i haven't seen one like it for years. 

i bet you enjoyed it more than i did jig!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 24, 2013)

They are only starting week 7 now since the flip the blue rhino and critical are swelling up nicely like stones the afghan and critical still a little bit behind so. I'm chopping them all at day 60 like


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sure I did enjoy it more. I was thinking during that it would have been a really tough match for an everton supporter. Lukaku looked good. And FFS how'd they let that ball get past the wall for suarez.

Much appreciated. Ever since my grandma passed I've missed someone telling me what sporting events were coming up on TV, she would call all the time "You got the _____ game on?"... "You watchin the ______ on TV?"


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

it was a good free kick but the wall didn't do it's job, he should have had to go over it not around it. it was just one of those things jig, they have been preparing for that game for weeks but as soon as it kicks off all plans are thrown from the window, heads completely gone and playing on instinct. just so glad we didn't lose, still have a chance of europe seeing as how spurs can't score goals lol!


rip sporty grandma. she sounds like she was a cool lady.

bud maybe feed the longer flowering girls a couple more times with a weakened solution, sometimes they can yellow out too quick if they are still growing


----------



## budolskie (Nov 24, 2013)

Ii a might try a weaker solution but I will only be giving about 10 lots water I want to make them be as tasty as possible


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2013)

I use cheap glass bongs because all glass breaks....but the one I have is 5mm thick and fairly sturdy, however the chillum tube is thin and easily broken.
I clean mine every few days with 91% isopropyl and salt and hot water.....looks (and smokes) like new when finished.


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 24, 2013)

I had been saving up my DOG trimmings so I could take a large quantity of DOG herb and wax to the dispensaries. I don't think I could ever grow enough to keep up with the demand. Bud and wax were sold in one trip to 2 dispensaries. They kept blowing up my phone for more, I told them to go to BB if they wanted more. I deal with the Palm Springs area, and when I said that DOG stands for Divit OG they loved the name. Palm Springs is a big on golf. Not sure if I spelled Divit correctly, as it is a place and not just a hole in the grass.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 24, 2013)

Sucks to see that those LEDs aren't working out for you Jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Divit the place is probably where divit the term comes from... it's Scotland after all. lol And I think you are one of about 5 people who actually remembers that's where the name originated. 

About the LED's... You should see the plants now. I'll take a picture. What a difference 2 days makes. Fucking amazing these things are. Hope they work for flower.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 24, 2013)

Good point jig. Was Divit just known for having f**ked up greens?


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 24, 2013)

Those plants are kicking ass. What is the wattage per bulb on those?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know what divit had other than football hooligans. 

A shame DST will most likely miss this convo. Tomorrow is the first day of the cup over there.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 24, 2013)

LEDS jig ? you rate them highly do you ?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know what divit had other than football hooligans.
> 
> A shame DST will most likely miss this convo. Tomorrow is the first day of the cup over there.


today is the 1st day dude apparently expo doors opened at 12pm amsterdam time and shut at 7


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

Been using them for 2 weeks now. I wasn't too impressed when I had them 18 inches off the plants. I lowered them to just above them and OH MY... I am very very impressed. These things look great (the plants). They seems to have pretty good penetration too, which is usually what people knock them for.

The two lights I have in there now draw 300w... so not even a 400w (math major ) And I've dropped the 435 cfm fan out for a 50 cfm bathroom fan, and temps are still lower then when I was running HID's.

If these things can make some good buds I'll be in heaven.

For Veg, I would highly recommend anyone using these things. The price ain't bad either... $325 for the 150w panel. I was using one of them for my 2'x3' closet for the first two weeks, then I lowered it, and they loved it so I put the other panel in there. The 1 panel was doing just fine for them, but figured since I had it might as well throw the other in there.

I got a 3rd one too. woot


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

Lil ganja princess said:


> today is the 1st day dude apparently expo doors opened at 12pm amsterdam time and shut at 7


Hahaha... I lost a day. Damn. I woulda bet $100 today was Saturday. Shit. Now I only got one day left in my weekend. 

You playing any ps3 these days LGP. I'm having fun with Assassins Creed IV.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking good Jiggy.

I must have ligfht leaks as my girls have been 12/12 8 days now and nothing but stretch going on.
The from seeds arent even showing sex that I can see.
I am blind, and last night I broke my glasses, so now I am really screwed lol.
I used epoxy and it didnt hold the plastic!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha... I lost a day. Damn. I woulda bet $100 today was Saturday. Shit. Now I only got one day left in my weekend.
> 
> You playing any ps3 these days LGP. I'm having fun with Assassins Creed IV.


i wish i was but just cant seem to get my head in any of the games. the only real time i get is at night when hattie has gone bed and by then im ready for bed myself. my gun skills are getting a bit rusty.

weve been lent assasin creed IV and the last of us. joolz plays more than me he goes over his mates on a tuesday night for a gaming sess


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 24, 2013)

I miss playing games like I used to,,, get all baked and pretty much never stop playing lol. Assassins creed was allot of fun imo. My xbpx has been broken for a few years now (for the 3rd time I MIGHT ADD!)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I miss playing games like I used to,,, get all baked and pretty much never stop playing lol. Assassins creed was allot of fun imo. My xbpx has been broken for a few years now (for the 3rd time I MIGHT ADD!)


Download it for pc Who!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I miss playing games like I used to,,, get all baked and pretty much never stop playing lol. Assassins creed was allot of fun imo. My xbpx has been broken for a few years now (for the 3rd time I MIGHT ADD!)


ur one of those shitbox gamers lol j/k


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

I haven't played a game in years...

I just downloaded "Doom" yeah the original from like 92 lol

Thinking of buying one of these new game systems but they seem so advanced, everytime i try to hop on my friends call of duty game, i am killed every 3 seconds...not fun i need to learn lol

FJG


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 24, 2013)

Whats good 6hundies glad to see this thread still poppin hope all is well.
Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> I haven't played a game in years...
> 
> I just downloaded "Doom" yeah the original from like 92 lol
> 
> ...


IMO these games are designed to last a yr and thats it.

I prefer the old systems, and everything else on my pc.
I use emulators and roms and play all the old ones on pc as well.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> IMO these games are designed to last a yr and thats it.
> 
> I prefer the old systems, and everything else on my pc.
> I use emulators and roms and play all the old ones on pc as well.


Know of any free download for a good first person shooter...

FYI im on a mac...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Know of any free download for a good first person shooter...
> 
> FYI im on a mac...


I used demonoid when it was around...but just type (in Google) any game name for mac...like this
Borderlands mac torrent...

http://www.imore.com/six-awesome-first-person-shooters-mac-you-should-play-right-now
This is a list of a few 1st person shooters for mac


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Been using them for 2 weeks now. I wasn't too impressed when I had them 18 inches off the plants. I lowered them to just above them and OH MY... I am very very impressed. These things look great (the plants). They seems to have pretty good penetration too, which is usually what people knock them for.
> 
> The two lights I have in there now draw 300w... so not even a 400w (math major ) And I've dropped the 435 cfm fan out for a 50 cfm bathroom fan, and temps are still lower then when I was running HID's.
> 
> ...


You make me wonder if I should have taken the dude up on these too Jig.

...I gotta deal IRL though, and will expand later.

Great growth.

JD


----------



## budolskie (Nov 24, 2013)

I still get baked all day on my ps3 hahaha I love Wakey bakey and fifa


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2013)

What up 6. Just enjoying what's left of my Sunday. 

Hope all is well. 

Will post some updates hopefully tonight. 

Stay high and classy 6.

Ah who am I kidding the 6 isn't classy so stay just stay high.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2013)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whats good 6hundies glad to see this thread still poppin hope all is well.
> Peace


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2905921d1385323076-club-600-image.jpg

Looking good as always. Thanks for stopping by.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello all,

I took the last three plants of this last crop recently.

Kosher Kush:



OG Kush:
View attachment 2905999
View attachment 2905998

Headband:


PurpleBerry BX II:


(I figured out my macro mode ;0)

Take care all,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

Javadog said:


> (I figured out my macro mode ;0)


I'd say so. WOW! Them buds are so so beautiful.

Nice work JD!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Jig!

I had to put it into Program Mode, then the mode
button switched to macro.

I am excited to start the new crop, with three Cannaventure
Mother's Mix Mysteries, a strongly Vegged Somango, and
a few other nice things. :0)

Take care,

JD


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

That purple berry makes my mouth water!

Looks like a big piece of rock candy lol

keep at it JD!

FJG


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice close ups JD. Fuck make me wanna smoke a blunt before walking dead comes on. I usually wait 15 minutes before it airs.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 24, 2013)

Dat purple berry donkey dick is insane!! Sog that fo sho!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

JD is killin' it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

What breeder is that purplebery backcross?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What breeder is that purplebery backcross?


Cannaventure or something, but its discontinued now...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Cannaventure or something, but its discontinued now...


That sucks. Has anyone had success with the attitude lately? My patient wants me to order some pineapple express soon. Can anyone tell me what that strain is like?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you all.

I should have some more, better, photos now that
I figured out my camera. :0)

Yup. Cannaventure sold it as the last of the purple indica.

It is a very cool plant, but the other smokes of this
crop are maybe tastier. (I want to wait until I taste
the PB after a proper cure)

The Kosher Kush looks mad, but it is still dripping wet,
hanging in the closet. 

Take care,

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That sucks. Has anyone had success with the attitude lately? My patient wants me to order some pineapple express soon. Can anyone tell me what that strain is like?


Really depends on the breeder pie. I've grown it quite a few times. 

I found that I like pineapple chunk a lot more.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

Took a sample nug yesterday from my Critical kush, Day 42 ...

View attachment 2906155 View attachment 2906156

Gonna test it soon, its been drying only 26 hours, so very "cabbagy" tasting and smelling, but i cant wait, i wanna test it !

FJG


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Cannaventure or something, but its discontinued now...


Sad news... anything else thats close available?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

That's some bomb looking Critical kush, didn't know it got that dark and purple lookin'.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Really depends on the breeder pie. I've grown it quite a few times.
> 
> I found that I like pineapple chunk a lot more.


express is g13 and chunk is barneys right?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Sad news... anything else thats close available?


starberry indica at http://cannacollective.co.uk
Blackberry TW at s33dbay

I have no experience, but these seem to be the ONLY beans that company has...maybe they are out of business as most places are out of stock on all their line


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> express is g13 and chunk is barneys right?


yeah thats right


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> That's some bomb looking Critical kush, didn't know it got that dark and purple lookin'.


I didn't kno either, but then i saw Mr. vega post a pic in my journal, about page 7 i believe with some awesome looking CK, looks like the same pheno type..either way its very pretty looking, all of them are starting to purple as before it was only one of my CK's


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 24, 2013)

JD awesome job.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

I swear i just smoked a sample j, and its hittin me like a sativa would, but with heavier eyes...its gonna be promising...


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

BD x BLG (Black Domina x Bubblegum). Beginning of week 5 flowering.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

Thats a hell of a cross, looks frosty as hell, what breeder is that mate?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks FJG.

It was actually a freebie seed so I don't really know the breeder, wish I did though. It smells like straight bazooka bubblegum and like you said, good frost on it.

I don't know a lot of companies with the combo so I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to figure out.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks FJG.
> 
> It was actually a freebie seed so I don't really know the breeder, wish I did though. It smells like straight bazooka bubblegum and like you said, good frost on it.
> 
> I don't know a lot of companies with the combo so I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to figure out.


Where was the freebie from?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Where was the freebie from?


seaofseeds, was back 2 or 3 months.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to order my picks for the new year on attitudes black friday event, 20% off plus freebies, but i have yet to order from them, only herbies... seen some bad threads on them lately, Seems like all the trouble is through chicago customs


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

I've only order seeds once and it was from SOS, and had no problems, and was shipped well and decently fast. I've never order from the tude but I've heard a lot more bad things then good it seems like.

I've heard good and bad things about Herbies, but again, only have gotten from SOS.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2013)

You need to try Breeder's Boutique for some outstanding genetics and service.

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

I am starting BB gear myself...most of their line. :0)

I just lost two to damping off, but I am sure that that
was in part me...too moist soil and I think that the clone
table got a bit too warm.

I am back to using my Burpee tray for seedlings. 

All of my other BB plants are rocking. I expect to be able
to sex Dog and Psycho Killer soon, and Cheese Surprise has
already shown female.

JD


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 24, 2013)

Spent the day doing an OSHA 10 class. Boring does not describe the monotone speaker.....Bueller.....Bueller. I spent about 4 hours in the GH with the laptop and wifi hotspot. Mos def helped my sanity. My ladies are looking great at 3 weeks after meeting the sun. I hope to be finished harvesting by the end of January. We have plans to move off this hill, and back in the concrete jungle. Just need to find the "proper" renter for this place. I figure with the indoor setup and the GH, they shouldn't have a problem following the "no growing in the house" rule. Im off to get motavated.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Nov 24, 2013)

Burpee trays are awesome. Been using them for a couple years, and I wont use anything else.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Sad news... anything else thats close available?





curious old fart said:


> You need to try Breeder's Boutique for some outstanding genetics and service.
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> 
> ...


Good call COF I forgot they have a few fruity strains...
smelly cherry and sour cherry might be of interest to you


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Burpee trays are awesome. Been using them for a couple years, and I wont use anything else.



Same here bro, I love them. 

They work awesome for cloning to!!!

Ok 6 time for some giggles pron. I'll tell ya what they all are later, but for now have some pr0n


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2013)

I whole-heartedly agree about the Burpee seed trays. I just had a 100% success rate using them.
I transplant them into 9 oz cups with an inch of mix when they are a couple of inches tall and bury the weak stem with mix.. They were ready for their first feed at 2 weeks and looking good. There are some good genetics from fellow 600 members.....mvk, ?p/sb, banana wonder and some BB.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

You vegging with HPS? My ballast is switchable.

I feel like pineapple express is hyped up. My patient, the hubby and I love the FCJ I grew with CFLs. Smoothest and most potent we have had in a while.

After my Goji I am gonna run another FCJ. Just concerned about getting more seeds. If I can manage another tent I will run some FCJ and maybe some Critical Sensi Star.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

Just really happy with the yield and potency of the FCJ. Plus it was low odor in veg and bloom. Beautiful fruity/flower smell after 1 month cure.

The yield with the CFLs was 3.71 ounces. I feel if I had been using an HPS I would of broken into the 5 ounce mark. 

That is why I switched to HPS. More bud per grow means less grows per year!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm vegging with a dual spectrum.

Creates nice fat bushes.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just really happy with the yield and potency of the FCJ. Plus it was low odor in veg and bloom. Beautiful fruity/flower smell after 1 month cure.
> 
> The yield with the CFLs was 3.71 ounces. I feel if I had been using an HPS I would of broken into the 5 ounce mark.
> 
> That is why I switched to HPS. More bud per grow means less grows per year!


I am looking into that one.
i was always worried about quality with high production strains like Chronic, big bud etc


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am looking into that one.
> i was always worried about quality with high production strains like Chronic, big bud etc


Hey now that I'm all settled maybe we can give the fairy another try.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey now that I'm all settled maybe we can give the fairy another try.


nice bro!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 24, 2013)

Some shots of my PCM @ day 26 of flower. Hope all is well.View attachment 2906304View attachment 2906305View attachment 2906306View attachment 2906307


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

The fairy?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2013)

I finally perfected _*Cold Fusion Joint Technology&#8482;*_.
Behold: 

_Generating 4.20-gigawatts of couch-locking head-highs, I give you...
_
_*... Mighty Joint&#8482;!!!
*_







_... ignition:
_






The wife says I have too much time on my hands.
... _pffft_...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

What is PCM again?

Love the deep purple petioles. Are the stems purple to?


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 24, 2013)

Purple Cookie Monster, I started her over a year ago from some Girl Scout Cookies bagseed. Named her that because she tastes like The Cookies and turns dark Purple.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuuuuudge... I just told the kids to go to bed for school (time for daddy to get high!) and the little bastards reminded me theres no fucking school tomorrow! Guess its time to be high around the kids! (don't like doing that) 

Oh hey get this semi funny strange story. So my oldest son smokes weed as some of you may know. Now for whatever reason, maybe cuz I secretly think its wrong deep down, I don't smoke with him and never have. It's just this line I've never crossed, even though I supply him with weed. I even helped him get his med card. My wife is a little weird about him doing it, especially around the house which she's told him. Mainly cuz theres other younger siblings around. So basically when he's going to smoke before bed or whatever he leaves the house in his car for 20 minutes or so then returns. 

So last night at I don't know what time I'm watching a movie with my wife, I was pretty lit. I'm not a functional stoner, so I definitely don't drive when I'm high. My phone rings and its my son. I'm like shit, I thought he was home?! He's all hey dad... can you do me a favor? I'm like ok. Can you come give me a jump start? I'm on the dirt road behind the house. I already know whats going on and why he's back there so I just say yeah BRT. Well I'm all high so I can't drive so I tell mom she's gotta take me to jump his car. She doesn't say anything either, as she knows too. 

Well I'm a freak about driving and my kids could probably count on one hand how many times they've seen me as a passenger. So as we're pulling up to his car he's got this shit eating grin on his face. I can see he's lit. He obviously knows I am too or I would be driving. So I get out and give my hellos and proceed to help him get his car started all the while we're ignoring the elephant. We get it started and I say ok son see ya at home! It was a really awkward yet funny moment as I'm pretty sure its the first time we've both been high around each other at the same time. 

I'd like to be able to tell him to just smoke in the back yard or something away from the kids. Still gotta run that one by the old lady tomorrow! Anyways, I thought it was funny!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just have him smoke in the garage or outback IMO.
I guess I shouldnt drive when I am high, but I know if I am functional or not.
I dont drive at night as my vision is bad, and its a condition of my license after they tested me.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 25, 2013)

OOOOOHHHH U guys...!!!! lucky B's ill have my pics up soon. purple green and all in between  hope all is good 600 im up at an odd hour...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am looking into that one.
> i was always worried about quality with high production strains like Chronic, big bud etc


Critical + (not critical or critical mass) is a good one. just dont have great tolerance education. they even admit it. thats why critical jack was originally idealized. for potency value w/o losing yield and other good traits.

i grew critical once and it amazed me... insane bag appeal. strongest smell big time... over ogk and all. which was growing right next to it. 

Im talking of Dinafem's Critical + btw. G13 labs PE is a heavy yielder too. so is PSYCHO KILLER if u get the tight node one.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

My father and mother and I are kind of the same, except I'm the son in the situation but we don't have little ones around the house so we smoke inside pretty freely.

Anyways yeah my mother has never been 100 with my choice of life style but she smokes, she just always worries like most mothers. My father and I always give each other buds but we only smoke together on special occasions. I think there is a line that shouldn't be crossed.

It is nice to be able to talk to my father about green and such. Made us closer. He's pretty proud of what I'm doing now


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

My dad kept his smoking a secret. I honestly never knew he smoked pot till high school... someone told me he bought it from another friend's mom. I guess I believed him, but didn't think much of it. Then when I got married, my dad told my wife he smoked every day till I was 18. When she shared with me, suddenly it all made sense. Like my whole childhood. I wish he could have not been so secretive about it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Critical + (not critical or critical mass) is a good one. just dont have great tolerance education. they even admit it. thats why critical jack was originally idealized. for potency value w/o losing yield and other good traits.
> 
> i grew critical once and it amazed me... insane bag appeal. strongest smell big time... over ogk and all. which was growing right next to it.
> 
> Im talking of Dinafem's Critical + btw. G13 labs PE is a heavy yielder too. so is PSYCHO KILLER if u get the tight node one.


I am not so worried about yield. I am more concerned about taste and potency.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello my fellow club members. Havent been on in the past couple days as i have baught myself a new toy.... "XBOX ON," '"XBOX GO TO CALL OF DUTY." Not sure if there are any gamers in here but the xbox one is one sweet investment id recomend for gamers or non gamers alike.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm waitin' to get the xbox one till it goes down in price around May. I'm not a huge gamer anymore so I don't need it right away. 

I'm still in love with it and will most likely start playing more video games once I get it haha.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ha awesome man, its worth the investment even if you dont play games at all. so cool to be laying on the sofa and be like xbox go to netflix, xbox go to tv, xbox mute, xbox turn volume up, xbox goto youtube ect ect, haha i love it!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

Now we can take lazy to a whole new level.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 25, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Now we can take lazy to a whole new level.


exactly! bong in one hand and a lighter in the other, now i can still change the channel without putting either down.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 25, 2013)

quick few pics as had out to give a half strength watering as im starting to flush them out now for harvest, i noticed a snapped lower little branch on my caramel so i have trimmed that off and put on my light for a quick dry tester, 

1st 3 afghan kush
2nd 2 blue rhino
3rd 4 caramel ice
4th 4 critical 47


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

All of those lookin' super dank and healthy.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Critical + (not critical or critical mass) is a good one. just dont have great tolerance education. they even admit it. thats why critical jack was originally idealized. for potency value w/o losing yield and other good traits.
> 
> i grew critical once and it amazed me... insane bag appeal. strongest smell big time... over ogk and all. which was growing right next to it.
> 
> Im talking of Dinafem's Critical + btw. G13 labs PE is a heavy yielder too. so is PSYCHO KILLER if u get the tight node one.


So the Critical Jack over the Critical+?
Stay with the Dinefem brand?

I think I have somk Psycho Killer beans left.
The ones I tried didnt pop as I had em a while (3 yrs) not taken care of properly.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

So I soaked 16 beans a month or so ago... 6 popped 4 made it....2 are boys and 2 still not known.
This isnt a good run for me.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So I soaked 16 beans a month or so ago... 6 popped 4 made it....2 are boys and 2 still not known.
> This isnt a good run for me.



were these old seeds? 6 out of 16 popping is no good.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> were these old seeds? 6 out of 16 popping is no good.


3 yrs old and just in the closet in ziplock bags.

I learned my lesson all my remaining ones are in rice in the fridge now.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

Skunky Monkey male..worthless camera phone pic


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> exactly! bong in one hand and a lighter in the other, now i can still change the channel without putting either down.


And the kinect can record all your actions for later use. YAY! 

They can program those things to READ and recognize shapes and words.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 25, 2013)

Whats HANNNINNNNNINNNNNNNNN 600watters
Been super busy between taking care of my mom, keeping the garden Green and Clean, and school. 3 Math classes in a row was a bad idea lol but im currently on my last math class so Im happy about that. Systems of Equations, and Quadratic Equations are most repetitive and boring shit ever. ANYWAY
Heres some pics from the Garden i took yesterday. In the last week I took down 2 Korean Stick Bud, 1 Caramel Candy Kush(Sannies),1 Kshdoctor, and 2 Space Creams.  I love harvest time AND STILL NO SIGN OF MITES . 
K to the pictures the sativas have me a bit talkative(typative )
KshDoctor:
View attachment 2907224View attachment 2907225
Space Cream Strawberry Pheno(Which is more Strawberry,Cherry, Kush now)
View attachment 2907226View attachment 2907227View attachment 2907228View attachment 2907229View attachment 2907230


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2013)

XBox - flip the lights to 12/12 hehe


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

That's Xbox's next idea. First games, now all-in-one entertainment systems, next controlling the entire house. Lastly.... The world.....


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2013)

<<<looking real good hotsause


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2013)

fixed it for you hotsause.  Nice buds bro.



Hotsause said:


> 3 Math classes in a row was awesome idea lol but im currently on my last math class so Im a little disappointed about that. Systems of Equations, and Quadratic Equations are most fun and mentally stimulating shit ever.


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 25, 2013)

genuity said:


> <<<looking real good hotsause


Thanks Gen. I never thought chucking was going to be so much fun. I cant wait to work with this strain a bit more

@ Jig LMAO I can agree its very useful for critical thinking but SOOOO repetitive.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 25, 2013)

Hot sauce!!! Looking DANK!
You gonna make it to the Denver cup this year?
Know what Id love to do, grow a bunch of BB and bring it to the cup lol Yes Im high 

Edit: Squeaky wheel gets the oil! I got some breeders boutique stickers in and on my grow equipment already lol Thanks BB crew! I told them I wanted to look like a nascar lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hot sauce!!! Looking DANK!
> You gonna make it to the Denver cup this year?
> Know what Id love to do, grow a bunch of BB and bring it to the cup lol Yes Im high
> 
> Edit: Squeaky wheel gets the oil! I got some breeders boutique stickers in and on my grow equipment already lol Thanks BB crew! I told them I wanted to look like a nascar lol


hell yea the stanky dank 500 what's up


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2013)

I like where this is going. Shake and bake baby.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

so anyone in here know of any coffeeshops in the dam that sell wax or tabs? wanna get fucked up while im there lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2013)

i think wax or bho is still outlawed over there, i could be wrong, you can get icolater etc but it is ridiculous money mate.

the aladins chocolate from popeyes coffee shop is good, just over the road form the greenhouse and dampkring, expensive but it is a nice smoke.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

ghb said:


> i think wax or bho is still outlawed over there, i could be wrong, you can get icolater etc but it is ridiculous money mate.
> 
> the aladins chocolate from popeyes coffee shop is good, just over the road form the greenhouse and dampkring, expensive but it is a nice smoke.


thats shit int it

im gonna be hitting the grey area to try some of their Grey crystal, the shit looks lovely


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello good people, sorry for the lack of updates but I am running my comp on safe mode at the moment.plus I got a couple of things going on lol. Got a few pics for erry-one, including the 50,000 euro bong, lol.....funkin nuts. All the boys say hello, our Blue Pit sold out in one day at the Grey Area and has had some decent feedback. Love you guys, slainte DST.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Hello good people, sorry for the lack of updates but I am running my comp on safe mode at the moment.plus I got a couple of things going on lol. Got a few pics for erry-one, including the 50,000 euro bong, lol.....funkin nuts. All the boys say hello, our Blue Pit sold out in one day at the Grey Area and has had some decent feedback. Love you guys, slainte DST.


nice mate, glad all is going well, will be over in the dam in 5 days myself, hoping to track down some BB stuff if theres any left lol


----------



## newtogrowneedhelp (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, I would like some opinions on using hydroponics versus other systems. What I had in mind is using something like this here: http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=713 . I know this is an expensive way to start but do you think I would be able to produce 4-8 oz per plant using this system? Is there anything else I would need besides the clones to start this? Would you have a rough idea of an electric bill with just this system? Would I be able to harvest within 3 months? I would like to start with a good strain with high yield potential that can be done start to finish in 3 months. Your thoughts and ideas are very much appreciated.


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 26, 2013)

im a noob with hydroponics, why dont you head on over to the hydro section https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/


----------



## newtogrowneedhelp (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2013)

glad to hear all is well dst, shame they ran out already, no chance of a re-stock like 

anticipating some good pr0n, in the mean time...............



[video=youtube;5tqlNYEzwXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tqlNYEzwXw[/video]



my christmas tree for this year, it's kind of the wrong shape but i won't have to decorate it lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Hello good people, sorry for the lack of updates but I am running my comp on safe mode at the moment.plus I got a couple of things going on lol. Got a few pics for erry-one, including the 50,000 euro bong, lol.....funkin nuts. All the boys say hello, our Blue Pit sold out in one day at the Grey Area and has had some decent feedback. Love you guys, slainte DST.


Hello from amshterdamn. All is very shtoney this end. Me an don have been checking out the local coffee shop not a lot on offer, we bought some double zero soft ztuff and now dons gonna bed lol so im saying high witth one eye shut lol. Night all and I love u babe xx


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2013)

enjoy your bedtimer, big day tomorrow hashjoint


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.hightimes.com/watch/highlights-high-times-cannabis-cup-amsterdam-2013-day-two


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2013)

pre harvest pics...t minus 3. pics below are pics 3 and 7 are headband/underdawg (very fruity fuel kush smell) 1st pic and last one in this section is chemXmat(all purp top) the rest are bd and larry
View attachment 2908526View attachment 2908527View attachment 2908528View attachment 2908529View attachment 2908530View attachment 2908531View attachment 2908532View attachment 2908533View attachment 2908534View attachment 2908535View attachment 2908536View attachment 2908537View attachment 2908538View attachment 2908539

more pics of the gals. the very leafy one is the biggest underdawg plant :/
View attachment 2908540View attachment 2908541View attachment 2908542View attachment 2908543View attachment 2908544View attachment 2908545View attachment 2908546View attachment 2908547View attachment 2908548View attachment 2908549View attachment 2908550View attachment 2908551View attachment 2908552View attachment 2908553View attachment 2908554View attachment 2908555View attachment 2908556View attachment 2908557View attachment 2908558View attachment 2908559View attachment 2908560
pics below are blue dream (1st 8 pics), then group, and the one with lighter is larry og
View attachment 2908561View attachment 2908562View attachment 2908563View attachment 2908564View attachment 2908565View attachment 2908566View attachment 2908567View attachment 2908568View attachment 2908569View attachment 2908570View attachment 2908571

hope all is well my people!
enjoy!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2013)

Budolski, I had to show my gf the pics of your plants they look so nice and Jigs and D's baby pics are the only ones I have ever show her. Mad Props.

I got my s33ds today from BB with some great freebies. Bring on the Blue Pit, I'll be popping some tomorrow!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2013)

They always do look perfect budolski.

gloc, bro those buds are crazy looking. They look like they would get one violently high.

Installed the third LED in my closet today... 




and started training.


Doobie.. this is for you. Was listening to some old rancid and thought you should hear this bass solo... I might have already shown you this, if so, here you are again.

Bass solo starts around the 1:00 minute mark.
[youtube]dUQr_GqYCQ0[/youtube]


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 26, 2013)

Dial 999 if you really want the truth
Dial 999 if you can't see it through
He ain't jack the ripper, he's you ordinary crook
Call in Maxwell Murder for you

--Matt Freeman ftw--



Jiggy, I'm so excited for this OP. Cheers, boyo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2013)

View attachment 2908624

Frost flash pic of my Goji Gals at 6 weeks out of 10 flowering. 

Getting the itch to start another seed. I promised myself I would wait until week 8 tho to start another.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh, and fellow greetings members - my application to Club 600w is as follows.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2908624
> 
> Frost flash pic of my Goji Gals at 6 weeks out of 10 flowering.
> 
> Getting the itch to start another seed. I promised myself I would wait until week 8 tho to start another.


looking good FP! is that still under 50%?!?!?!


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 2908633
> View attachment 2908634
> 
> View attachment 2908635
> ...


clean set up Pin. looks futuristic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> looking good FP! is that still under 50%?!?!?!


Yeah that's under 50% which is 300w

I am ready for these bitches to start packing the weight!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah that's under 50% which is 300w
> 
> I am ready for these bitches to start packing the weight!


crank it p to 600w and watch the weight pile on them for u, will get a lot more than u will under the 300w


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been shopping for all the extra equipment needed to finish my shed which as far as the building I plan on finishing tomorrow. Here's a couple of pics I took at lights off. The first is of the dog, black ss, and sour cherry. The other is of the last run of my J.H. and of the silverberry. I do have some silverberry at a friends house that I gifted to and helped cloned off, this way I know it's still around.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> crank it p to 600w and watch the weight pile on them for u, will get a lot more than u will under the 300w


even with half its flower under a 300??


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> even with half its flower under a 300??


Even with half of the flower time under 50% power, you would see a nice improvement if you put it on a 100% power. I know if I cut the tops off my plants and let the bottom go for a week or two with better light conditions, I notice a big difference. So, I think if you were to crank your light up, your reward will out pay your experiment. IMO


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm worried about getting spoiled with a 600 in a small tent. I plan on buying a 4x4 or 5x5 in a grow or two so I can run 4 plants.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm worried about getting spoiled with a 600 in a small tent. I plan on buying a 4x4 or 5x5 in a grow or two so I can run 4 plants.


That's like saying your throwing out your bud and smoking the leafs because of what might become. They look awesome but the 600 is where it's at. I have 2 sides, sidexside , 1000 on one and the buds on the 600 are blowing it away.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2013)

I http://www.hightimes.com/read/thai-woman-be-executed-weed I seen this on another thread but this was the only way my dumb ass knows how to repost it. This is messed up.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I http://www.hightimes.com/read/thai-woman-be-executed-weed I seen this on another thread but this was the only way my dumb ass knows how to repost it. This is messed up.


W.W.W.D.
World Wide War on Drugs
Noting more disgusting than the Government, any Government.....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2013)

Our system was defined to control Central Government.

We are losing this control.

JD


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2013)

dont have any bud porn yet as my last run i got 6 males out of 6, so im back to vegging again, however heres a few snaps of where im at right now

View attachment 2909240View attachment 2909237View attachment 2909234 my NLB auto
View attachment 2909228View attachment 2909229View attachment 2909230View attachment 2909231View attachment 2909232View attachment 2909233View attachment 2909235View attachment 2909236View attachment 2909238View attachment 2909239 my 3 big bang and 2 purple paralysis. these are all 27 days from seed


i had a little mishap with my exo clone last night, my light fell and burnt the top of the plant, nevermind i topped her again and removed the burnt leaves and all is good again 


GB


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2013)

In my garage flowering area I was missing some one wall.
Light was getting in.
This area and the other when witched to 12/12 same day, but this area is just now starting to show preflowers, the other area started showing 3 days ago.
Could light leaking be the cause?
Malies did show up 3 days ago though, but the females just started showing yday and confirmed this morning.

BTW 16 beans and few popped, but I do have 2 females confirmed!!!
Sour OG x 60's Kush and Blue Bubba Master.
I am excited still!!
Fortunately I had taken and bought clones so I will still have a decent result.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 27, 2013)

Sites been dead today. Every thread! Wtf people.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Sites been dead today. Every thread! Wtf people.


I have been asking the same question.

I have finally got the vape that a fellow RIU'er sent me figured out.
And I have tio say that the taste from vaped weed is actually way too strong and long lasting.
Not to mention the taste is way different that smoked.

I cant tell how much I am smoking, so Bassman is way baked right now.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2013)

Sweet bassman. Glad you are ripped. We had our first date out as a couple without baby. It was ok. I think I would have preferred a nap.

I trimmed up my plants today. I think I pulled too much. Oh well. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone else have a strain that is soooo damn STINKY that the carbon filter can't keep up?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone else have a strain that is soooo damn STINKY that the carbon filter can't keep up?


DOG, Extrema, DOG BX1 and Dippy Ellsy...to name a few


cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone else have a strain that is soooo damn STINKY that the carbon filter can't keep up?


If your carbon is good and you're not pushing more air than the filter is rated for there shouldn't be a problem with any strains. At least in my experience, and I've grown some stinky strains, Dog included.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2013)

I was gonna say Dog, but everyone has said it already, also heard that OG #18 is super smelly as well


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2013)

RKS from reserve privada......super stank.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 27, 2013)

do you lads recon 10 more days and im good to chop, or will leaving it the extra 3 days be better i dont want to miss peak harvest......

1st 3 pics the afghan 
2nd 3 the blue rhino
3rd 3 the caramel ice
4th 3 the critical 47


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2013)

If it were for me, I'd cut it in the 10 days. If it were for others I'd wait the other 3 days. Don't think you can go wrong either way though bud.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like 7 days at least to me


----------



## budolskie (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm on day 46 12/12 I forgot to mention


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have been asking the same question.
> 
> I have finally got the vape that a fellow RIU'er sent me figured out.
> And I have tio say that the taste from vaped weed is actually way too strong and long lasting.
> ...


 I have a little g pen that I use for oil and let me tell you it hits really smooth and gets me ripped. I put the littlest dap in and it lasts for ever. 

Happy Thanksgiving fellow 600er's U.S. or not. Holiday or not we all have something we are thankful for. Mine is a cabinet full of all different strains of Mj that I grew myself with some tutorage from the 600 and just plain fact I'm alive. peace.


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2013)

i wish we could swap thanksgiving for christmas. it may just seem greener on the other side but it appears to be a time of genuine festivity and not so commercialised. am i right?

the whole christmas thing really wears me down, it is the biggest load of shit ever, if i ever have a family we will not be celebrating christmas that's for sure


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 28, 2013)

Found o high times web site from day 4 of the cup


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> i wish we could swap thanksgiving for christmas. it may just seem greener on the other side but it appears to be a time of genuine festivity and not so commercialised. am i right?
> 
> the whole christmas thing really wears me down, it is the biggest load of shit ever, if i ever have a family we will not be celebrating christmas that's for sure


 t

I agree with you. Fortunately the only business to commercialize thanksgiving is butterball.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> i wish we could swap thanksgiving for christmas. it may just seem greener on the other side but it appears to be a time of genuine festivity and not so commercialised. am i right?
> 
> the whole christmas thing really wears me down, it is the biggest load of shit ever, if i ever have a family we will not be celebrating christmas that's for sure


This year thanksgiving doesn't even get a mention as it is late in the month, so less shopping days till christmas and the retailers need bodies in the stores. So one would not actually know it is thanksgiving from everything one sees. It's all about christmas and has been for at least a week.

It's nice thanksgiving gets left out of all the stupidity. It's just about getting together with family, eating a lot, and depending on how well the family gets along either fight or have fun. We always have 2 football games on.. they probably do 4 these days. It's a treat for anyone from across the pond to experience. If you have american friends and ever fancy a fall time visit, it's a cool holiday. It's my favorite.

There's a smell of roasting turkey in the air in our house. The 18 pound bird has been in the oven for at least 6 hours now. We are bringing that to the lodge in town. They have a dinner every year for the poor, lonely, or neither (anybody). They get like 30-50 turkeys and other stuff for the folks to eat. We always say we'll head over for food sometime, but never do. We will have 11 or 12 dishes in our meal. Lots of calories.  Mom and Dad are coming up. And my ex-prisoner buddy is coming over as well with his friend. It's obviously baby's first thanksgiving so that will be fun, I hope. Funny that the turkey we are cooking right now weighs more than her. Much more to eat on a turkey anyways.

Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving/ Last day of the cannibis cup/ Thursday.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 28, 2013)

Dont kid yourself mang theres all kinds of good eating on a bebe!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 28, 2013)

Got some pics this morning with the lights off and a better camera. Its Thanksgiving after all! Starting week 7 12/12. Chop in two weeks. Nutes at about 60%


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2013)

That thing takes some amazing pics. What kind is it?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 28, 2013)

Couple zoomed in bits. Here's headband and then a LA Con pic


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2013)

I personally would not be happy with my plant starving like that. Makes me sad.



Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2013)

Two more weeks till I start another seed! WEEEEEE!!

Only question is do I do a FCJ? Or a Critical Sensi Star?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy TG everybody!!

Jig thats awesome that you cook for others today as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Two more weeks till I start another seed! WEEEEEE!!
> 
> Only question is do I do a FCJ? Or a Critical Sensi Star?


I cant smoke the same thing all the time, so I vote for something you havent had for a while.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey fellas. Yeah something new and potent.  Im battling whether or not to go 12/12. I wanna get my fem dogs big, but i also have the Snowcap and Lemon Skunk more than ready. Keep cutting them back. Im really amazed at how my soil dog is growing. Its at the same node as my dwc dogs, but 3x bigger(In diameter). Wtf? Must be me fucking up the watering @ seedling stage. Also i have two reg dogs growing the same way in the same nutes but one is much more dark green than the other, hope its male.
Couple random shoots. Hope yall is good. BHO Friday when im off tomorrow  Wehou 

dwc dog, hempy snowcap, soil dog, dwc lemon skunk.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2013)

I love it-Dog all growing styles!!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy turkey day, and happy Hanukkah All!

Heres Day 47 of 12/12

Critical kush's:

View attachment 2910679View attachment 2910680View attachment 2910681

Mazar x White Rhino:

View attachment 2910683View attachment 2910685View attachment 2910686

All:

View attachment 2910687View attachment 2910688

More info in journal link, 

Take care guys and gals,

FJG


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2013)

That critical kush with the purple leaves is gorgeous. Is that the delicious critical kush?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That critical kush with the purple leaves is gorgeous. Is that the delicious critical kush?


I know it looks so flavorful right, very pretty

These are Barneys Farm Critical kush, and that mazar x White rhino is from WOS, a freebie from herbie that looks like a keeper.

FJG

Edit: I believe that right now the two bean company's that have Critical Kush are Barneys Farm or Dinafem


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow all looking good!! Happy turkey day!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> I know it looks so flavorful right, very pretty
> 
> These are Barneys Farm Critical kush, and that mazar x White rhino is from WOS, a freebie from herbie that looks like a keeper.
> 
> FJG


I grew out mazar x great white shark from WOS. Forms very dense buds. Make sure to keep an eye on the leaves for deficiencies and keep good airflow.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 28, 2013)

One of my good friends who other than the 600 I listen to his advice (the same guy who gifted me silverberry) I gave a dog clone to 3 months ago just called me and said that was the best bud he's ever grown and asked if I had any clones. He manages a hydro shop.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> One of my good friends who other than the 600 I listen to his advice (the same guy who gifted me silverberry) I gave a dog clone to 3 months ago just called me and said that was the best bud he's ever grown and asked if I had any clones. He manages a hydro shop.


Cant deny the Dog and her quality.

I broke my bong earlier.....damn!


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 28, 2013)

Dog bsb and look aid kush


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2013)

Bummer about the bong Bass.

My first Dog might be male. I want to take pollen.

I should post my idea here....

What if I were to make a cone from paper (or some such)
that surrounded my young male? 

I could use aluminum foil to form a bottom that would catch
pollen and could be shaped around the main stem.

I was thinking that I could cover the top with cheese cloth 
to prevent air currents from circulating through the plant.

I suggest this because the plant would still be in the same 
room as my flowering tent.

I wonder also if I might want to restrict or train the growth
in any specific fashion?

Anyhoo, I popped about 8 BB breeds and four TGSs that
all might give a male. I want to figure this out.

Onward and upward,

JD

P.S. Those look DENSE shisk!


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 28, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Bummer about the bong Bass.
> 
> My first Dog might be male. I want to take pollen.
> 
> ...


Java thats a good idea for collecting the pollen with the tin foil but i would say you take it out the room with your females just incase .. You can wait till the balls are alittle bit bigger though -before they start hanging vertically chop of a few branches and syt them in a jar on the window sill ,with some grease/tin foil underneath and it will release the pollen . I've done it before no probs.. 
my two pennies..






Shisk ..thats a nice selection to have right now .. whats the bsb again?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah once the sacks start to hang down it is only a couple days before they open. I moved my male under some cfls and laid him on his side with tinfoil underneath him.

IMO keeping him in the grow room with all the fans is a risk.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2013)

Hrm! OK. I kinda saw that coming. 

I have checked for a 2'X2' tent on craigslist. I am sure 
that I can get one cheap. I can put this in the garage.

Getting pollen will be cool.

Thanks for the time team.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2013)

Day 3 of the Cannabis Cup
[video=youtube_share;nZYSOB54mBI]http://youtu.be/nZYSOB54mBI[/video]


cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 28, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Hrm! OK. I kinda saw that coming.
> 
> I have checked for a 2'X2' tent on craigslist. I am sure
> that I can get one cheap. I can put this in the garage.
> ...


I'd say the chances of keeping him contained in the room are nil. But if you let him get close then just take it out even a table lamp or window will keep him going till the pollen is ready.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Chaka.

I work with spores and expected a similar ability to
spread like smoke. I have never matured a male and
needed to confirm.

I have an old mushroom greenhouse rotting in the backyard
and can probably put a couple males into it to finish.

Thanks again,

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2013)

If you have a spare room with no air movement just stck him in the closet. At room temp pollen is only good for 3-4 days. So collect and with all fans off in your grow tent pollinate your girls. Leave the fans off for a day or two. I sprayed the budsites I DIDN'T want pollinated with water before hand.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2013)

..............and Day 4

[video=youtube_share;yyxW29E82eQ]http://youtu.be/yyxW29E82eQ[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2013)

There's a results video on youtube too.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2013)

it's a shame they didn't have much to choose from......

[video=youtube_share;rPapp6kqyIc]http://youtu.be/rPapp6kqyIc[/video]

check it out at 4:05


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2013)

Highlights of the high life

[video=youtube;sxkV1XbFH74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxkV1XbFH74&feature=share&list=PLAdJqq-5TKXoUhrDWJyD4Mgm6HYy7zdty[/video]

there are accompanying videos.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2013)

quick couple pics my puppies i have just topped for my mainlining attempt no 2, also few others in the veg room and couple of this morning under hps when i checked the girls im flushing.....

1st 2 the dogs 
3rd the critical and a dog just about 3 weeks old
4th the gigabud
5th the blue pit
6th the deep blue x engineers dream
7th white widow
then last couple my ones nearly done under hps


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2013)

that's a nice sight budoslkie, not long left now..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

View attachment 2911423View attachment 2911424View attachment 2911425 Few snaps inside my tent 2day, i put a 300w cfl in there as side lighting today along with the main 600w hps that above. so 900w total veg light and got another 400hps to add in during flowering
View attachment 2911421View attachment 2911422 my cuts have finally rooted 10 days later
View attachment 2911420View attachment 2911419 got my clones all potted up and in beside the exo mother in my smaller tent


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2013)

looks like they had a good time at the cup....that tangie just came out did it not? it do look good.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 29, 2013)

Saw the results just now...

The house was packed this evening as the winners of the 26th Annual Amsterdam Cannabis Cup were announced.
Congratulations to all the winners!
*Seed Company Indica:*
1st - Whitewalker OG - Gold Coast Extracts
2nd - The True OG - Elemental Seeds
3rd - KnightsBridge O.G - Lady Sativa Genetics
*Seed Company Sativa:*
1st - Tangie - Reserva Privada
2nd - Sour Power - Hortilab
3rd - Headbanger - Karma Genetics
*Seed Company Hybrid:*
1st - Somari - Soma's Sacred Seeds
2nd - Girl Scout Cookies - Tahoe Wellness Cooperative
3rd - Dieseltonic - Resin Seeds
*Seed Company Hash:*
Lemon Cleaner OG Nectar - TCLabs / TerpX / EmoTek
Whitewalker OG - Gold Coast Extracts
Chemblend Solventless Wax - Elemental Seeds / Essential Extracts / Johnny Trill
*CBD Flowers:*
Cannatonic - Elemental Seeds
*CBD Concentrate:*
CBD Simple - Hemp Company / Seed Company
*Best Booth:*
1st - Big Buddha Seeds
2nd - Devil&#8217;s Harvest
3rd - Sensi Seeds
*Best Product:*
1st - Big Buddha - Buddha Giftbag
2nd - Cloud V - Cloud V
3rd - Sublimator - Sublimator
*Coffeeshop Flowers:*
1st - Green Place - Rollex OG Kush
2nd - Green House - Flowerbomb Kush
3rd - The Bushdoctor Coffeeshop - Tangie
*Neder Hash:*
1st - Green House - Lemon Crystal
2nd - Green Place | Shoreline Solventless
3rd - The Bushdoctor Coffeeshop | Tangie Wax
*Import Hash:*
1st - Green Place - Twizzla
2nd - Green House - Chemdog Cream
3rd - The Bushdoctor Coffeeshop - Maroc Lemon Haze
*Best Glass:*
1st - Honey Collabs Collection - Master Yoda / Big Buddha Seeds
2nd - Silka Glass - Loud / Silka
3rd - Roor - Ray Pack


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 29, 2013)

i was just reading that on high times site..

Some bud @6wks..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-25163045 a police chopper just crashed into a pub not too far from me


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow...you can see the blades sticking out.

Sounds like no one died, lucky that.

JD

P.S. It just hit the US network news.

P.P.S. Are you seeing the sad criminal who is nabbed trying to
pick up all the beers he spills coming out of the convenience
store that he just robbed?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

all 3 ppl in the helicopter died, just been confirmed


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that. I hope that everyone in the Pub was OK.

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> that's a nice sight budoslkie, not long left now..........


Hey budoslkie, how close is your six hundo to the canopy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2013)

Think I am going to get a fan speed controller. Couldn't hurt. My tent is only 30 cubic feet. Got a 190 cubic feet fan on it. 

Wouldn't affect temps at all to chop that number in half methinks.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2013)

Motor Speed Controller 

I use one with my laminar flow hood.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## supchaka (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the same speed controller on mine. I run it about half speed while vegging with 1 600. When I turned on the 1k I went full speed cuz the ac started cycling on a lot. I like having one, oh I got it at harbor freight for about the same price.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a speed bully from local hydro store for $20
POS...came in one day while it was set to half or so, and it failed on me.
I opened it up, and it had a terrible cold solder joint that came off.
It was 108* in my tent when I noticed.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2013)

flaming pie its about 2 or 3 inch away from glass tube the closest buds, but they get swapped around every watering so front ones get moved to back and so on every watering


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 30, 2013)

Those r hydro buds under 2 600's so they get pretty solid. Bsb is black sour bubble


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2013)

Was it this one? Is this one reliable?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

I got that one. I didn't work on my fan.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2013)

Sunrise this morning from the point...........

Like to walk to this site with J & coffee in the morning


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice view Bob. Wasn't the sky yesterday afternoon something else. It was from my view at least.

Here's some video veg action.

[youtube]sy8841iuPOc[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2912432
> Was it this one? Is this one reliable?


Yes, that is the one. It works great.



jigfresh said:


> I got that one. I didn't work on my fan.


This had to do with the fan and not the controller.

I found that my Whisperline did not like scaling down at all either.
It seemed to ignore the controller until I turned it down to
near the end of its range and then the operation jumped down.

I am not sure what is going on, but I do not think that a different
motor speed controller would solve that problem.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## urban1026835 (Nov 30, 2013)

what was that i saw at the 21-22 sec mark http://youtu.be/yyxW29E82eQ?t=20s breeders boutique anyone.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2912432
> Was it this one? Is this one reliable?



I wouldn't recommend something like that it will hurt the life of your fan, and not save any electric. And usually they will not work on a real inline fan, they are made for the little in duct inline fans you see at home depot for 25 bucks...

You need something such as this http://www.amazon.com/Variac-Variable-Transformer-300va-Output/dp/B006NGI8VS

A variable transformer is the best thing to use, It will lower the actual wattage going to the fan, not just the speed. Speed controllers are hurtful to the lifespan of any inline fan, plus with a variac you will save money by lowering the amps being used so less electric. With a controller they are just lowering the speed, not the actual electric.

I use mine to really dial in to temps. and at night when i don't need as much negative pressure, i lower it some more, save more electric...

FJG


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

Right on Fuck. Haha, sounds funny saying that. I always wondered what people used aside from the one I got. I seen some that are over $100. In fact, just read a thread the guy paid $120 for a fan speed controller. Yikes. $50 ain't too bad. Might have to pick something like that up and put the big fan back in the closet. I swapped my 6" 435 cfm fan out recently for a 50 cfm bathroom fan. Would have been nice to just dial back the big one.

And yeah JD, I figured it was the cheap controller and not the cheap fan lol.  I usually surprised when cheap things work, instead of being annoyed when they don't.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> what was that i saw at the 21-22 sec mark http://youtu.be/yyxW29E82eQ?t=20s breeders boutique anyone.


It was a catalog/ flyer thing the BB guys display/ give out at the cup.

I remember it was someone's bright idea to set them out opened up on the table.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

Fuck is on it. Listen to him. :0)

I do use el cheapo (practically my knickname ;0) with my 
laminar flow hood and so I know that they work fine with 
some fans. (that is a 465 cfm squirrel cage fan)

Also that they do not mesh with all circuits, as I have seen.

Those are not nearly as expensive as I expected when I first
saw their photo....added to Wishlist.

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 30, 2013)

I think this is the best buy ive made for my grow room. Back from Christiania. Smoking sorcerers mix  kashmeere and maroc in a blend of ultra lemon haze 
No more work for me this year. Off to some classes. Nice able to smoke all day


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

I looked up what the $120 one the guy bought and actually it looks a nice unit. It will run according to temps set by the user.

http://www.grozonecontrol.com/TV2_en.html


----------



## supchaka (Nov 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2912432
> Was it this one? Is this one reliable?





jigfresh said:


> I got that one. I didn't work on my fan.


Mines been working fine ever since my room was set up and I'm on like my 4th grow in there. My filter however is starting to let stink thru. When I run just the 600, I'm able to turn the speed down to nearly nothing. When I added the 1k I had to increase the fan to full speed to keep the AC from coming on too frequently. Any time I make an environmental change in my room I reset the kill-a-watt that my AC is plugged into and then over a couple days I can see whats really happening as opposed to trying to sit in the room and "witness" it which is impossible really. 

I've used 2 fans with the controller, both 6" inline 435cfm. The first fan had an issue where if the fan wasn't on full speed it had a lot of vibration and was noisy (cheap fan, not very balanced) It worked but I didnt like the extra noise. The fan I use currently didnt make any extra noises at different speeds.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2013)

BobBitchen said:


> Sunrise this morning from the point...........View attachment 2912453
> 
> Like to walk to this site with J & coffee in the morning



Just heard on news that two people had drown off jetty in pic a few hours before pic was taken.
One kid & an older dude, older dude made it back,
good sam jumped in & rescued kid then good sam drowned..


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

Ugh. Ah well, "Out out"...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have the cheapo as well, and works fine after I took it apart and re-soldered the connection.
The cheapos vary the frequency not the voltage, and the good ones the voltage.
My Active air fans dont mind the cheapo, but the Valueline will burn out I have heard.
I want to try that variable voltage controller


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2013)

The problem with variable frequency as opposed to voltage is that the motor loses ability to cool itself as full voltage is there but blades arent pulling much air to cool it off


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The problem with variable frequency as opposed to voltage is that the motor loses ability to cool itself as full voltage is there but blades arent pulling much air to cool it off


Very interesting. +1!

JD


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey club,

I was discussing with Java an interesting question i had, and JD advised me to maybe post the question in a thread so it will receive some action...

I'll just pretty much copy and paste what i asked him earlier...

I purchased a new jewelers loupe 60-100x works pretty well once i got the hang of it. Little small but i'll deal...

Anyway, I would like to ask your opinion on looking at trichs on different places of the plant or even the bud...

If I take my loupe and look at a main bud, and its 80% cloudy 20% clear , does that mean most other mains, on the same plant will be about the same ratio? Or even on the opposite side of the bud?

I would think popcorns would be bad at judging and you should focus on the main colas..? Am i right in thinking this way? Sorry just a little confused, if you could help me out a little mate....plus my eyesight isn't the greatest.

Thank you 

FJG


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Hey club,
> 
> I was discussing with Java an interesting question i had, and JD advised me to maybe post the question in a thread so it will receive some action...
> 
> ...


I have noticed that leaves mature sooner.
I also believe the larger, and closer to the light buds will mature sooner.
I am not the ganja master so take my info with that in mind


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I am not doing it to save money. I am doing it to slow my fan down.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I am not doing it to save money. I am doing it to slow my fan down.


Understood. 

The longevity of your fan's lifespan may still be compromised.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Hey club,
> 
> I was discussing with Java an interesting question i had, and JD advised me to maybe post the question in a thread so it will receive some action...
> 
> ...


My problem is that I am thinking that trichs go from clear to amber
as a function of time. (setting aside factors that might affect this,
like light, humidity, and temps)

If this is the case, then we are never going to be looking for some
"global" effect...i.e. some biochemical signal that cause all trichs to
tend to mature, but instead for a feeling as to how the "average" trich
looks.

I suppose that we are looking for opinions on physical procedures....
...i.e. test one top/bud leaf, one top fan leaf, and one lower of each
and then average the impressions given.

What a terrible post. LOL

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2013)

Clear to cloudy to amber. I harvest when they are cloudy and beginning to amber.


cof


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree that they go from clear to amber within a certain time frame, As after chop trichs are still maturing, and some milky turn amber, clear to milky and so on...

Yeah some examples of the methods you use would be appreciated. Do most of you take your % estimations from one simple scope of the trichs, or more of percentage of the whole plant?

Make that two terrible post JD LOL... I know what i want to ask but it wont come out right...damn kief 

FJG


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I am not doing it to save money. I am doing it to slow my fan down.


Same here


FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Understood.
> 
> The longevity of your fan's lifespan may still be compromised.


I do think this is true as well


Javadog said:


> My problem is that I am thinking that trichs go from clear to amber
> as a function of time. (setting aside factors that might affect this,
> like light, humidity, and temps)
> 
> ...


Chop top, then bottom if you want em close to the same I suppose


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 30, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Clear to cloudy to amber. I harvest when they are cloudy and beginning to amber.
> 
> 
> cof


And when you make your assumption that the cloudy are turing to amber, do you sample multiple places on the plant, levels if you would?

Or just the main cola so on..


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Chop top, then bottom if you want em close to the same I suppose


Yeah that's what I thought was going to be the suggestion, but still mainly interested on how people come across their percentage of cloudy milky amber clear, how many bud sites?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2013)

I look at the upper buds and when I start to see amber then it's time.....but pretty much everything in there is harvested at 9 weeks.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

OK. This makes sense.

This is the approach that "if the upper buds are ready, then they all are".

It works as well as any....I get the feeling that after this point we are
down to matters of style.

i.e. there is likely someone out there who strongly leans away from amber
trichs who would say "if the lower buds show amber, then chop right away".

Interesting stuff, no matter how you chop it. :0)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am greedy, and will not chop till they stop swelling, even if that is after amber has shown.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2013)

I start checking trich's at suggested flower time but with millions of trich's ALL over plant, my math skills can't compute amber,cloudy,clear ratios
kinda let buds tell me when they are finally ready, swelling slows/stops, pistils retract,buds shout now!
Works for me...........but then again, Im an idiot.....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

I leverage the power of ignorance as well. 

:0)

I kinda do all the above....if I start seeing ambers, and 
am seeing few white hairs left, and am seeing the bud leaves
turn color (I really like that one! :0), then I pull the trigger.

LOL, but I do seem to be getting more patient as my experience grows.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a math boner reading all this. I can just imagine mapping the trichs in a cool program to tell you where things are at by submitting pictures and matching them up with a big picture of the plant. mmmmm

I ignore popcorn buds whether they are on the bottom of the plant or in the middle. I only pay attention to the buds either in direct light, or the buds that are nice and fat right behind them. I usually look at two or three buds. I try to pick the one that looks the most done, that would be the main cola in a 'normal' grow, in my closet I find it to be usually the bud closest to the light, or near abouts. So I check that one, both the actual bud and one of the sugar leaves sticking out. I then check one of the real nice buds in the second tier that are still a little more glisteny and not so ready looking... check that bud and a sugar leaf coming out.

I kinda take the average of what I saw there and use that as the measure to harvest that plant. I go plant by plant. I like a little more up high so I usually take them earlier than later. If I start seeing amber around it's about time. Even just a few.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

Thats sounds about like what I *think* I am doing now Jig. :0)

I focus on the top of the plant, looking to it as a lagging indicator.

When it says go, I go.

I want to check trich from top to bottom, at least once, to ensure
that the plant is maturing normally.

This all reminds me of Einstein's quote:

Where math is exact it does not apply to reality, and where it
applies to reality it is not exact.

Is the latter situation?

:0)

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2013)

Wondering if using carbon filter to dry bud is bad? Does it wear out the carbon faster?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say bad...

In my position its good, keeps the smell from potent harvesting down, keeps the humidity in a stable position, and constant passive airflow not directly on the buds.

As for wearing out faster I don't think the carbon filter works hard to remove a more offensive odor, or is even "used" up by a more offensive odor. The more you run it, even with a pre-filter, dust will get through probably even some moisture. They say carbon filters have a lifespan of about 12-18 months before it should be refilled and switched out. Humidity, temperature, and how often the filter is running probably declines its lifespan, but i wouldn't think it would wear it out any faster than filtering anywhere else. unless its already clean pure filtered air going in.

A lot of indoor growers use their tent as a drying chamber, primarily because of the filtration for smell. Buds can get Stanky!


FJG


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2013)

I hooked up a fan controller to it. Hubby says it shouldn't ruin the fan as long as it is resistors and diodes. 

Prob gonna return it to morrow if I don't notice an improvement int the furnace room overnight.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2013)

Random shots from the bloom room

Uber Kush day 54







Casey Jones day 56




cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 30, 2013)

I dont harvest plants partially so I check the entire plant usually top middle and bottom. When I feel the plant "as a whole" is ready to come down then it will. I'm typically happy with "mostly cloudy" and filtering the air while you're drying will certainly degrade the filter, unless the weed you're drying has no odor to begin with.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 30, 2013)

Hope all the clubs members and families had a wonderful Thanksgiving!

Strains: Sour Hawaiian, LA Con, Cherry Pie and MK Ultra
View attachment 2913119

Cherry Pie
View attachment 2913118

Soon I will be flipping to flowering.

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got a math boner reading all this. I can just imagine mapping the trichs in a cool program to tell you where things are at by submitting pictures and matching them up with a big picture of the plant. mmmmm
> 
> I ignore popcorn buds whether they are on the bottom of the plant or in the middle. I only pay attention to the buds either in direct light, or the buds that are nice and fat right behind them. I usually look at two or three buds. I try to pick the one that looks the most done, that would be the main cola in a 'normal' grow, in my closet I find it to be usually the bud closest to the light, or near abouts. So I check that one, both the actual bud and one of the sugar leaves sticking out. I then check one of the real nice buds in the second tier that are still a little more glisteny and not so ready looking... check that bud and a sugar leaf coming out.
> 
> I kinda take the average of what I saw there and use that as the measure to harvest that plant. I go plant by plant. I like a little more up high so I usually take them earlier than later. If I start seeing amber around it's about time. Even just a few.


I also have noiticed with my buds that in the jars after a few months the buds mature anyway.
I have buds that matured too far and are all body and no head buzz anymore,and I might be pulling sooner than usual as an experiment trying to have some of the ones stored mature to the type effect I get with them with a 2 week cure.


Flaming Pie said:


> Wondering if using carbon filter to dry bud is bad? Does it wear out the carbon faster?


High humidity can wear out the carbon faster I have read.
I am not sure the humidity is really that much higher from drying as opposed to feeding them and them transpiring.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

Docs lab week 3 13/11 <font size="5">[video=youtube;P3qDwsAE_Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3qDwsAE_Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hope all the clubs members and families had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> 
> Strains: Sour Hawaiian, LA Con, Cherry Pie and MK Ultra
> View attachment 2913119
> ...


it would be nice if my state would pull its head out it's ass on the mj laws, and i could be getting some bad ass clone onlys. i have been wanting to grow cherry pie, the mk ultra would be cool too. your out door was nice this year i got busy and did not get a chance to tell you.


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2013)

Getting very frosty already. Should be ready around xmas time. View attachment 2913195View attachment 2913196View attachment 2913197View attachment 2913198


----------



## budolskie (Dec 1, 2013)

very nice jhod, few people having a very green xmas in here this year just glad i am aswell and wont need to leave the house in the cold to find grass.....

we now hearing the local blueberry lad makes his bags then keeps in fridge to keep them fresh and soft... the greedy little bastards, lucky if u get 3 bongs for a £10....
this is after its been hit with sugar water before the dry aswell


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

jhod looking fire as all ways. i will have a green new years and will it have to work.


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

you're not wrong there bud, it will be a green christmas for all on here hopefully, if not it definately should be!.

for anybody out there still lurking, do it. go and get everything you need and grow your own. you never know, next christmas could be a green one for you too!

hopefully this is my christmas smoke 
[video=youtube;h628k_ENN4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h628k_ENN4w&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2013)

Im always lurking and smerking but never werkin.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Amsterdam... See u in 2 hrs


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2013)

Have a blast Gary!

Hey west... good to see ya. You too DST.  Welcome back, or something.

I flipped to 12/12.... I couldn't get what you said out my head ghb.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Docs lab week 3 13/11 <font size="5">[video=youtube;P3qDwsAE_Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3qDwsAE_Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Someone call MPS!!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Have a blast Gary!
> 
> Hey west... good to see ya. You too DST.  Welcome back, or something.
> 
> I flipped to 12/12.... I couldn't get what you said out my head ghb.


what was that? about them getting leggy on you? didn't supchaka chime in and say his didn't stretch much though, i would tend to listen to the guy you got it from than me lol

should be a great harvest, they grow so fast in the led/hydro combo.





and docter d i missed your vid somehow, awesome mate, i especially loved the plant in the door, look what your missing out on dst!



have fun gary, you should do about 15k if you get it right lol some of the best coffee shops are the furthest walk, i say turn left out the train station cross the road and just work your way down warmoestraat (is that spelled right? i'm too lazy to google)


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey 6ers, still trying to get my computer to work. Currently stuck in a perpetual installing Service pack 3 of 3 - 0% complete......at the end of my tether with it, lol. As for the expo, it was great to see the guys and spend some time with them. It was great to meet some new interesting people, sad not to see some old friends. But the whole event is just being ruined by the constant hassle about the police and the event organisers treating us like school kids. Won't bang on about it too much. Anyhoo, Slainte to you all. DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Hey 6ers, still trying to get my computer to work. Currently stuck in a perpetual installing Service pack 3 of 3 - 0% complete......at the end of my tether with it, lol. As for the expo, it was great to see the guys and spend some time with them. It was great to meet some new interesting people, sad not to see some old friends. But the whole event is just being ruined by the constant hassle about the police and the event organisers treating us like school kids. Won't bang on about it too much. Anyhoo, Slainte to you all. DST


When are you going to have the Club 600 private jet so others can fly out and chill there? lol

Have a good one!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> When are you going to have the Club 600 private jet so others can fly out and chill there? lol
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> ...


I second that party at d's


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys. Looking at my girls today i noticed my fem soil dog is starting to grow sets of three from the first node. MUTANT DOG YEAH !  This grow is random (Differnt sized plants. Some dwc Some Hempy Some Dirt) and im going 12/12 from midnight. Wanna get my shit together and get some good gpw the next grow. Been thinking of gettiing 2 lightrails and use all of my grow room not just the tent for a 2x600w grow. That should settle my nervousness of running out between grows. Just gotta find the right dwc system. Alien xl dwc at ebay looking good but pricey.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

what is mps pie


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 1, 2013)

menstrational period syndrom my gf has it but cant relate to the green girls. Nice voice Dr.D now i picture you as dirty harry with a greenthumb  Off to bed. night.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

I broke my camera so cant contribute much, but heres a phone pic of a male Skunky Monkey.
View attachment 2913728


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

> *I broke my camera so cant contribute much, but heres a phone pic of a male Skunky Monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how far is that it look close to my girls [video=youtube;RDIpSAJWil8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDIpSAJWil8[/video]


> *menstrational period syndrom my gf has it but cant relate to the green girls. Nice voice Dr.D now i picture you as dirty harry with a greenthumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it has to be something else but who knows me and my wife thought of all kinds of stuff.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 1, 2013)

Im guessing marijuana protection services. Closest thing to CPS.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder if its the yellow cuttings. I got aphids from cheap peat and the neam was ruff on them. They will be fine. I have to find some promix in my new town or just give rapid rooters a try.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey DrD81, they have been flowering since the 16th Nov...so like 15 days of 12/12, they are outside now in case i dont catch the pollen in time it doesnt get my to the girls I dont want pollinated.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> what was that? about them getting leggy on you? didn't supchaka chime in and say his didn't stretch much though, i would tend to listen to the guy you got it from than me lol
> 
> should be a great harvest, they grow so fast in the led/hydro combo.
> 
> ...


shot I have 20 plants on the door, the other two racks have 15 in each, the other three are in a 6 gl, 7 gl, and a 10 gl. That makes 53 plants at three weeks of 13/11( a f'up I left ) next week I will put as many kush cuttings in as I can fit. Bass I guess I got you by a week or so will be close


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> shot I have 20 plants on the door, the other two racks have 15 in each, the other three are in a 6 gl, 7 gl, and a 10 gl. That makes 53 plants at three weeks of 13/11( a f'up I left ) next week I will put as many kush cuttings in as I can fit. Bass I guess I got you by a week or so will be close


How long till I can collect pollen or bring girls out for some mating?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

I put my male in my closet and cut branches off and collected the pollen in a cabinet. I didn't use bags when I pollinated, and I had like three random seeds is all


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I put my male in my closet and cut branches off and collected the pollen in a cabinet. I didn't use bags when I pollinated, and I had like three random seeds is all


I put plants outside together ( male and females) side by side last yr.
When I saw some open sacs I ripped the male down and rubbed the closen and open sacs all over the females bud sites.
I got like 100 seeds I think.
I dont really want to designate whole plants to seeds this time though.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 1, 2013)

Yo ghb dat blue pit 17 looks kinda hazey lots of hair


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2013)

Now it doesn't work.

Sweet musky smell coming from exhaust.

Taped all connections. Negative Pressure. Tried a fan speed controller.

So I think I might of gotten some high humidity during the summer and that cut into the lifespan of my filter. It is only 3 months old.

New filter is 54 dollars.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 1, 2013)

How big is your filter and what cfm is the fan? Mine is rated at 435 which is what I use and it's about 19" long and as big around as a basketball. Mines starting to fail but it's quite a bit older. I'm also going to try taking it apart and replacing the carbon with shit from walmart. It's like $10 for 2 containers and worth a shot!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2013)

190CFM fan to 270(max) filter.

I remember going downstairs a couple times last summer and the dehumidifier being full. I need to keep one in the furnace room and one for the rest of the basement. Instead of having my dehumidifier in a seperate room. I was only moving the dehumidifier into the room when the flowers started to swell.

Gotta return that fan controller tomorrow. Pain in the ass.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have like 30 of my crosses going now I was talking about ones on other branches. My post wasn't really clear


----------



## karousing (Dec 1, 2013)

does a 600w led count? or are you guys a bunch of hid purists?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

karousing said:


> does a 600w led count? or are you guys a bunch of hid purists?


sure it counts..welcome


----------



## UnkleFester (Dec 1, 2013)

<-- canopy (im on my way back to the closet to try and get this evened out better, ive been sick the last few days)

 <-- blackberry kush

 <-- king louie og

day 18 of flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2013)

karousing said:


> does a 600w led count? or are you guys a bunch of hid purists?


jig is running a vert dwc led grow right now. welcome got pics


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2013)

Holla


----------



## karousing (Dec 1, 2013)

nice jig, il be doing a led hydro scrog in a box. will post pics in about 4 weeks. right now they are just sprouting and will be under t5s for the month.
what kind of led do you have? watts, chipset, spectrum?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 1, 2013)

Damn Jig thats too bright for me in the morning  Yeah brush my teeth, check riu while loading the wake and bake. lol
1. Day of 12/12.
Do you think this is a waste of money? Any better suggestions? Hard to find fittings for diy :/


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2013)

karousing said:


> nice jig, il be doing a led hydro scrog in a box. will post pics in about 4 weeks. right now they are just sprouting and will be under t5s for the month.
> what kind of led do you have? watts, chipset, spectrum?


The lights are from GrowEvolution.com, they are 150w each, I think they are the like 'c' something chips... lol. There's like 25 led's on about a 1" square chip. no lens. Not sure the spectrum to tell you the truth. Wealth of knowledge I am. They might have more info on the website but I doubt it. They cost around $325 each.



HydroGp said:


> Damn Jig thats too bright for me in the morning  Yeah brush my teeth, check riu while loading the wake and bake. lol
> 1. Day of 12/12.
> Do you think this is a waste of money? Any better suggestions? Hard to find fittings for diy :/


That is really expensive it seems to me. I don't know if I would call it a waste of money though. What about something like THIS or  THIS


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2013)

Jilly Bean putting on her fall colors:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Dec 2, 2013)

well coming to the end its now been 51 days since flipping to 12/12, yous agree on me preparing for harvest this week or should i leave a little longer? 

heres a couple pics of each tho so yous can help me decide!

1st 2 afghan kush
2nd 2 blue rhino
3rd 2 caramel ice
4th 2 critical 47


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking great 6er's. Been busy, went out of town touring some Frank Loyd Wright's houses for 2 days. Then yesterday I finished as much of the outside of my shed as I can during the winter. Siding and shingles in the summer, tarps will have to due till then. I also started some more dog, and some blue pit, psycho killer, deep psychosis to help fill the shed. This week I will insulate and prepare for the move sat as long as my new hood gets here for my spare 600.(veg and heat)

I also had to write a 10 page report on a air conditioner condenser. Try writing 10 pages on a copper tube with fins.BORING.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

Some blue pit and grey crystal out the grey area, don't mind if I do lol


----------



## karousing (Dec 2, 2013)

personally the alien dwc looks awesome and the actual set up looks great but the price is a bit much.
diy fittings can be purchased online and if coupled with all the other fixings you will need from the same shop (look up hydro, aquarium, plumbing sites) you can save on shipping, marketing costs (brand name) and you get to do it yourself.
you could prolly copy their design and just input your own parts as they are available.
you might be able to save a couple hundred LB on the long run. 200lb=300$can(aprox)


----------



## karousing (Dec 2, 2013)

good choice on the light. COB (chip on board) increases penetration. how are the no lenses though? any problems or hot spots? anything specific to led? im asking so i can prepare for or negate them prior to installation


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2013)

It's working really really well for me. I haven't noticed any bright spots, and haven't noticed any ill effects on the plants. In fact I've never had plants look this good in 4 and a half years of growing. They are fucking beautiful. The biggest difference I've noticed in the LED's vs HID's is the way the light is cast. I'm no light expert so bear with me. It seems very directional (or something like that). What I mean is there is good light below/ right in front of the light, but goes away quickly as you move away from center. Kinda like a spot light, but not that bad. Anyways, it's interesting to say the least.

Another huge difference is how bright they are. I used to be able to use polorized sunglasses with my 1000w hps. With these led's I need shade 5 welding goggles. Seriously these things are crazy bright.

Other than that, just the normal LED stuff. Consumes less power, MUCH MUCH less hot. Right now my closet is right around 71 F. It's maybe 63 F in the house. I think that's one of the reasons my plants look so good, is the humidity is able to stay above 10% with the air not constantly cycling from the big fan.

We'll see if these things can flower... for veg they are the shiznish.


----------



## Eurohigh (Dec 2, 2013)

Club 600 indeed


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 2, 2013)

^^^

Veg time? Train method?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 2, 2013)

I just slapped you with four bars of rep.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

Grey crystal and Blue pit


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello friends its been a while.
Nugs should hit the jars tomorrow  should get weigh-ins then. Quality is top noitch! Nibiru!








Spent some time making hash today, twas fun, should be danks 
Material.





First run 73, da best in my limited opinion.




A few hrs later.





What was left in the 45 after 4 runs, only bag I emptied each run was the 73.






73 bag wash 1,2,3,4, and the 45 from the four runs together.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow!!! Some big things happening in here club 600! Holy S-H-I-T!

Great job everybody, puts a big smile on my face to see all this cannabis productivity !

Keep it up people 

FJG


----------



## karousing (Dec 2, 2013)

yea i heard that about the directional lighting.
the led i bought has these giant 90deg lenses that apparently helps with lux according to their advert. il post up with info when i turn her on.

on a side note, does anyone know if there are places where people can trade seeds in person (clubs/dispensaries/groups) 
i bred last grow and have more then enough of the same type and was hoping to expand my collection.
i have all the lineage info with characteristics from the mommas and the fathers.
i am NOT looking to trade on here or anything like that and i dont mean to break any rules regarding sale/trade on here, just want info or a place to get the info. 
(if this is breaking a rule on riu will a mod please inform me and i will refrain from asking)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 2, 2013)

Decided to compromise on the 300watts. I bumped it up to 450.


----------



## Eurohigh (Dec 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^^^
> 
> Veg time? Train method?


Im not quite sure of Veg time.. They started life with a 250w MH and when moved to RDWC when they were 3-4 inches and then under a 600w MH .. I made a scrog screen out of wood and som fence 3x3 inch holes and when the plants get big enough to hold the fence itself i cut the frame out and let the screen grow up with the plants.. Think it was about 2½-3 week into flower.. Ive used this method before with huge success.. i almost hit 1gpw. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 2, 2013)

Was that in a four by four tent?

Is that all one plant?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2013)

How much trim and or buds did you use?

I got terrible returns!!

2 oz buds and popcorn in and only got 5 grams hash!!!


----------



## Eurohigh (Dec 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was that in a four by four tent?
> 
> Is that all one plant?


No. Its a 4 by 8 tent... There is 8 plants in there.. and 2x 600w


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally out of Safe Mode, might even take some pics and upload....when I gets a mins or two-ish.

slainte, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2013)

Would be nice to have you back in the land of the computing.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2013)

Got my Mama DST and sister over visiting at the moment (Although they are staying in a hotel, lol). Feels almost a tad weird not posting too much on riu so much. Off to weigh my son at the medical centre, poor guys has such bad tummy cramps last days. Got some grijp water coming, infacol on the back burner....baby update over and out.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a momentous occasion 2 days ago. I slept through one feeding, and she was still asleep when I woke at 6:30. It was the first time since Aug 7 I woke up on my own accord. Felt amazing.

That gripe water helps quite a bit.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 3, 2013)

well my babies are getting there last watering tomorrow then left to dry out till weekend for the chop, i cant wait like this week is already taking for ever and its only tuesday


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I had a momentous occasion 2 days ago. I slept through one feeding, and she was still asleep when I woke at 6:30. It was the first time since Aug 7 I woke up on my own accord. Felt amazing.
> 
> That gripe water helps quite a bit.


Pretty cool jiggy., THe first good sleep is a memorable time, hatties first full night was at six weeks and shes sleep well ever since lol.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 3, 2013)

I remember all that shit with my kids! I didnt get a good nights sleep till I got home from the hospital... Oh wait, I'm kind of an asshole


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 3, 2013)

[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhl4f7L3e1NN2cg06l[/video]
Danish comedy ...


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 3, 2013)

dam whodat, i need to step my game up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking and smelling SO YUMMY! 

Goji OG about 7 out of 10 weeks flower.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2013)

Why do my pictures keep getting cropped?


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 3, 2013)

's me


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 3, 2013)

^^ get it? beats me.... (yes i am bored)


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why do my pictures keep getting cropped?


Resolution too high ? ...
I have to click it to see the full pic 
But they look damn good pie


----------



## supchaka (Dec 3, 2013)

My son asked for a vape for Christmas, along with some new subs for his car. I was thinking something like a g-pen. What have some of you used and were happy with? Something with a wick system where it will hold 5-6 hits ya know. I'll look up some YouTube reviews as well but wanted to ask here too.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

me and jig like the magic flight launch box. it has a glass tube though and.............. well, it's made of wood lol

hits like a champ though!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2013)

Does it work for hash?


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 3, 2013)

If you're looking for an oil pen, g-pens would work great. Been through a couple and the g-pen has lasted the longest. I invested in a Titanium coil to put the oil in though, it comes with a ceramic one. 

If you're looking for a great herb system, hard to beat the Arizer Extreme Q. It has a bag and a whip option with an LCD screen and remote, for about half the price of a Volcano. Been using the Extreme Q 4.0 for years now, haven't even had to buy replacement parts yet.

If you're looking for a herb and oil system in one; I heard good things about the Atmos pen, but I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have ordered some Blue Pits and Some DeepPsychosis beans.
I havent taken any clones from my grow for the 1st time.
Ill be making some beans crosses from my Males SM's though.

Next grow is either in my EBB & GRO that I have never used since I got it, or hempy again.
1-2 weeks in veg stage saved it seems when I did the hempy last time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have ordered some Blue Pits and Some DeepPsychosis beans.
> I havent taken any clones from my grow for the 1st time.
> Ill be making some beans crosses from my Males SM's though.
> 
> ...


checked at the bank today and no international cards so i have to figure something out i am getting the dog fem and blue pit. i am going to start reversing my #2 og next week, and see if it will make viable pollen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2013)

there has been some talk about my door so here is a better look  View attachment 2916592


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> there has been some talk about my door so here is a better look  View attachment 2916592


now that is one hell of an entrance!. for those who want to know, I have smoked herb topped with really melty keif in my magic flight vape, it does say not to smoke concentrates/extracts I the instructions though.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

So long time no pics so here's a wee update. Some pics from the stank room and some pics from the Stank Cup!!! (Although stank is probably too nice a name for it in my mind).

Our booth with DJ, lol.....










Some wax from a friend...





The hall we were in, there was on next door reserved for the big money spenders (who shall not be named, you can probably guess).





This made me laugh, although Roor did not have a booth(it seems that sharing your booth with other companies is the thing to do now), they did neter a &#8364;50,000 back pack bong thing complete with a car spark plug to ignite your product and gas mask so you can walk around all day long like a freak hitting your dingaling....it came 2nd, lmfao...





It's just wrong in my eyes...





Although I didn't take a pic, the other funny booth was a company selling tobacoo substitute that sounds like the derogatory Mexican word for a white man (trying desperately not to give them any free advertising). What made me laugh was the guy behind the booth kept nipping outside to smoke cigarettes
The poster should have read, Help us against the war on High Times hired security and event organisers destroying our fukkin vibe man!





Some crazy BB cats.






Blue Pit















Cab in full jungle effect.















Luckily the tubes are quite cool at the moment





Veggy place - Jake Dreams, Sour KushxCali O's, Dream Dogs, and scraggily Heribeis (which are all uniformly scraggily!)





Dog and Deep Bluef4 Mum





Bushy Deep Blue mum





new Dog mum





About to get raped for clones....





All the Heribeis are like this, lol...as I said, uniformed scraggle midgets..





The others are fine but needed attention and potting up (now done), just gave them a bit of cake to eat and they should be fine....I can already see them perking back up. This is the Sour Kush (headband) x Cali Orange..






And that's my fix sorted for a minute. Take it easy, slainte, DST


----------



## budolskie (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I have just chopped the afghan and blue rhino down and left the dehumidifier set at 40% and temp at 18c I will chop other 2 down tomoz as they are all done and I can't see how couple days will harm it


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.buyencore.com/Encore-Dry-Herb-and-Oil-Vaporizer-_p_72.html


supchaka said:


> My son asked for a vape for Christmas, along with some new subs for his car. I was thinking something like a g-pen. What have some of you used and were happy with? Something with a wick system where it will hold 5-6 hits ya know. I'll look up some YouTube reviews as well but wanted to ask here too.


Ihttp://www.buyencore.com/Encore-Dry-Herb-and-Oil-Vaporizer-_p_72.html 've tried a couple types of pens that would work for oil or flowers and this one was the best. If you put a little dried flower in the bottom to keep oils in place, then when packed with oil it burns for ever before needing refill. It also works good packed with straight buds.I messed my link up but its their


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

I've tried a couple of pens (not sure of names, but will try to find out). Both were pretty decent and you could smoke bubble or hash in them (although one did get clogged up pretty easy).


----------



## supchaka (Dec 4, 2013)

The G-pen mini is a wickless system so it doesn't hold as much but got good youtube reviews. You can get a 2 pen kit off ebay for only $37, seems too cheap to be good but I know theres not a ton of hardware or technology in the things. One concern I have is that the things don't stink when you aren't using them, like I mentioned he lives with me and theres other little ones in the house. I don't want his room to start stinking like a dirty pipe!


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181242981642
I just bought this one lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2013)

DST said:


> So long time no pics so here's a wee update. Some pics from the stank room and some pics from the Stank Cup!!! (Although stank is probably too nice a name for it in my mind).
> 
> Our booth with DJ, lol.....
> 
> ...


all appears well, but you missed one thing...... you have no plants in your door like dr d! now i know you used to occupy that space with a big exo scrog so whats the reason for slacking lately?!?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 4, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181242981642
> I just bought this one lol.



do they give u a good hit like a bong,,,, like leave that tickly itch on your throat that u keep coughin to get it away.......... i love that when the green is cream


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2013)

budolskie said:


> do they give u a good hit like a bong,,,, like leave that tickly itch on your throat that u keep coughin to get it away.......... i love that when the green is cream


duno not got it yet lol


----------



## budolskie (Dec 4, 2013)

haha ok, let me know what its like... i like a little change but cant be arsed to smoke joints at the back door in the cold so i been on just the bong the past few month


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm almost finished my shed and will be ready to move my plants out as soon as my hood gets here. I want to switch my light cycle from being on in the day to overnight for heating reasons and was wondering if there is a good way to do this while my plants are in flower or is it going to mess with them to much. I was thinking maybe run them till noon Saturday shut them down and start back up at 6pm to run from 6pm-6am. Please weigh in with opinions on if this will work or if I should not mess with the cycle during flower. I do know this is a big no no but.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm almost finished my shed and will be ready to move my plants out as soon as my hood gets here. I want to switch my light cycle from being on in the day to overnight for heating reasons and was wondering if there is a good way to do this while my plants are in flower or is it going to mess with them to much. I was thinking maybe run them till noon Saturday shut them down and start back up at 6pm to run from 6pm-6am. Please weigh in with opinions on if this will work or if I should not mess with the cycle during flower. I do know this is a big no no but.


I think extra 12 of dark b4 the switch would be fine

I have had power outages that forced me to change timers and went ahead and did the full 12 hr and flowered at night at one point and had no ill effects that I noticed


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think extra 12 of dark b4 the switch would be fine
> 
> I have had power outages that forced me to change timers and went ahead and did the full 12 hr and flowered at night at one point and had no ill effects that I noticed


Kind of what figured but was looking for reassurance. Thanks. Back to the new shed. I skipped again to finish today. First day above 50 in a month and the last till April.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2013)

As far as I know they don't mind long nights. Its short nights that are a bother.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2013)

I would think extra dark time would be fine......


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

these girls are past 8 weeks flower&#8230;.by at least a week&#8230;I quit marking dates years ago&#8230;.at least 2 weeks to go methinx


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice looking girls there James!!


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

So the Vape Pen is called Atmos Raw, he said he likes it but the battery power runs down real quick.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Nice looking girls there James!!


thanks bro&#8230;..these skywalker/og kush are the tallest everrrrrrrrr&#8230;.I'll try closeups later


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2013)

DST said:


> So the Vape Pen is called Atmos Raw, he said he likes it but the battery power runs down real quick.


i got the Atmos thermo, its ok with bubble.way better with oil.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2013)

james2500 said:


> thanks bro&#8230;..these skywalker/og kush are the tallest everrrrrrrrr&#8230;.I'll try closeups later


Skywalker named because you feel sky-high, or because they grow tall lol?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2013)

I love how the kitties love the leaves. It's hard to describe to those who don't have cats, they don't chew the leaves, they just like to kinda feel the leaves running through it's teeth lol. It's a lot like biting, but not quite.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 4, 2013)

Love bites.


[video=youtube_share;FmkHqUwa4zg]http://youtu.be/FmkHqUwa4zg[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2013)

Mulanje is getting ready!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Love bites.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;FmkHqUwa4zg]http://youtu.be/FmkHqUwa4zg[/video]


more love bite, but totally different genre
[youtube]-pSlRdHiBrs[/youtube]
oh and dont forget the one
[youtube]0T1IVyXBGjM[/youtube]


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love how the kitties love the leaves. It's hard to describe to those who don't have cats, they don't chew the leaves, they just like to kinda feel the leaves running through it's teeth lol. It's a lot like biting, but not quite.


My kitten is always following me into my room for the same reason.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

My dumbass cat bolts in the room when I am not looking and then cries when she gets locked in.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2013)

There are a select number of lead singers I'd enjoy getting bitten by. 

Love you doob.


----------



## UnkleFester (Dec 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My son asked for a vape for Christmas, along with some new subs for his car. I was thinking something like a g-pen. What have some of you used and were happy with? Something with a wick system where it will hold 5-6 hits ya know. I'll look up some YouTube reviews as well but wanted to ask here too.


i got a micro g-pen and i like it alot. found a 2 pack (only one charger tho) on ebay for 35 + free shipping. i did burn through one of the atomizers in less than a month tho. bought 10 for under $40 on ebay again, free shipping of course. ive filled it to the point of not having to worry about running out of meds for a few days before and i didnt have any issues with it.


----------



## UnkleFester (Dec 4, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> If you're looking for an oil pen, g-pens would work great. Been through a couple and the g-pen has lasted the longest. I invested in a Titanium coil to put the oil in though, it comes with a ceramic one.
> 
> If you're looking for a great herb system, hard to beat the Arizer Extreme Q. It has a bag and a whip option with an LCD screen and remote, for about half the price of a Volcano. Been using the Extreme Q 4.0 for years now, haven't even had to buy replacement parts yet.
> 
> If you're looking for a herb and oil system in one; I heard good things about the Atmos pen, but I have no personal experience with it.


i LOVE our eXtreme Q, 3 to 5 bags a bowl. and, unlike a few of the reviews ive read, i havent broken a single glass piece. and it has a lifetime warranty for the heating unit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My dumbass cat bolts in the room when I am not looking and then cries when she gets locked in.


well glade mine is not the only dumb ass. Hell yall should see my basset hound she is hella dumb, but i love all my critters.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> well glade mine is not the only dumb ass. Hell yall should see my basset hound she is hella dumb, but i love all my critters.


My dog is dumb as well.
He is still my best friend though.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dumb, or smart... There's nothing that could take their place.


----------



## UnkleFester (Dec 4, 2013)

why are some of the tags for this thread FSM related? its awesome, just wondering why.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My dog is dumb as well.
> He is still my best friend though.


that one is my sons i have a cur dog myself and she blood trails.  and here is some swamp critters got this one in my old yard  this one fishing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

4x4 tent or 5x5 tent for single 600 hundred. Discuss.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

depends how large a person you are and if you need a little bit more space to squeeze round the back of the tent for inspections....otherwise 4x4 is right for one light in my peepers......



Flaming Pie said:


> 4x4 tent or 5x5 tent for single 600 hundred. Discuss.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

my room is 5 x 5 x 7 kind of. i had to chop a corner and put my door on a 45 so i have a diamond shape


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2013)

DST said:


> depends how large a person you are and if you need a little bit more space to squeeze round the back of the tent for inspections....otherwise 4x4 is right for one light in my peepers......


what's to discuss when this is the right answer.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

DST said:


> depends how large a person you are and if you need a little bit more space to squeeze round the back of the tent for inspections....otherwise 4x4 is right for one light in my peepers......


?? Am I supposed to climb into the tent?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked up the new carbon filter. 5 min later all smell in the furnace room was gone.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

lmfao, trust you ya Evertonian where do ya think the Blue Pit plant goes ya spanner? at the door, dats where!


ghb said:


> all appears well, but you missed one thing...... you have no plants in your door like dr d! now i know you used to occupy that space with a big exo scrog so whats the reason for slacking lately?!?





UnkleFester said:


> why are some of the tags for this thread FSM related? its awesome, just wondering why.


On the whole as a group we are not overly religous here on the 600, but we have faith, and we take comfort in knowing that we can always turn to FSM to say thanks for our 600w lights burning bright, and our bongs staying packed! Other than that we are all just a bit cookoo!


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

why not? some like getting up close and personal with their p_ants



Flaming Pie said:


> ?? Am I supposed to climb into the tent?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

i do every day i love my girls


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

DST said:


> why not? some like getting up close and personal with their p_ants


If I get too close they rub themselves on me till I am all sticky.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hooked up the new carbon filter. 5 min later all smell in the furnace room was gone.


you got another new filter?? what kind?size did you get?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

Bit curious about the vertical lights and shelves of plants. What do the buds look like next to the walls? Do the buds grow across the plant towards the lights? What is your gpw?

Also... How do you enter the grow without being blinded?


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

Feeding at the zoo is over, back to bed....night night, ot is it good morning, only FSM knows.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

d do i just send a email when i order i need to get it out of the uk if i can.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> you got another new filter?? what kind?size did you get?


Same size. I remember yelling at the hubby two or three times in the summer for not emptying the dehumidifier. Butthead went downstairs everyday to play on his computer and would let the tank be full 2-3 days at a time.

Plus I had ONE dehumidifier for the whole basement and the furnace room was seperated by a door. So I put the dehumidifier in the furnace room. Going to get another bigger dehumidifier for the rest of basement next summer.

Live and learn... not to trust the hubby.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bit curious about the vertical lights and shelves of plants. What do the buds look like next to the walls?


Like normal buds



Flaming Pie said:


> Do the buds grow across the plant towards the lights?


The plants in general grow toward the light....most things in life do I have found, even my son I have found stares mesmerised at lights.....discuss (lol)



Flaming Pie said:


> What is your gpw?


about .89, from 2x 600's in a 1.2m (4x4') cab.



Flaming Pie said:


> Also... How do you enter the grow without being blinded?


I am already blind....but sometimes I wear these






And now to bed, good night folkses.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

what he said


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ?? Am I supposed to climb into the tent?


That gave me a hot flash


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 4x4 tent or 5x5 tent for single 600 hundred. Discuss.


I think I could get a good harvest with the 5x5


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

i like the light mover it has helped lot i have a tall space and it gets the light in all the buds.  this one is 45 in and all the buds are good as well as the ogs at its feet


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There are a select number of lead singers I'd enjoy getting bitten by.
> 
> Love you doob.


Yeah, I wouldn't request her absence from the horizontal sleeping accouterment for administering trouser friendly kisses al dente.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Like normal buds
> 
> 
> The plants in general grow toward the light....most things in life do I have found, even my son I have found stares mesmerised at lights.....discuss (lol)
> ...



These be my photonic shields:
(UV-a and UV-b protection)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There are a select number of lead singers I'd enjoy getting bitten by.
> 
> Love you doob.


Also, when I finally form my own band, a power trio with four people, it'll be just me and 3 hot chicks.
Our name will be Boats 'N Hoes...


[video=youtube_share;xLWHzEP_0Rw]http://youtu.be/xLWHzEP_0Rw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice!!

I like the swamp critters too though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

me to thet one is my baby. she thinks she is a lap dog. bowl is cashed so good night six[video=youtube;u1xrNaTO1bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xrNaTO1bI[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 4, 2013)

i like this one [video=youtube;Rl6fyhZ0G5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl6fyhZ0G5E[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

my 110 lb dog tries to sit on my lap sometimes while I am on the computer


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

IF you want to arrange something different with shipping just email them at the info address and it'll be dealt with from there. It can for sure come out the UK but there will be extra time involved


Dr.D81 said:


> d do i just send a email when i order i need to get it out of the uk if i can.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> that one is my sons i have a cur dog myself and she blood trails. View attachment 2917495 and here is some swamp critters got this one in my old yard View attachment 2917494 this one fishing View attachment 2917496View attachment 2917497


Did you have to put your hand in there to get the fishing hook out?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bassman I love the hoodie on the dog.

Dr.D. Great swamp pictures. I used to love canoeing in Florida, specially when the canoe would tip because of playing around and you look 5 feet on shore and there is a big old gator sunning himself. 

I'm read all ready to shut my plants down fri. night and move them. I have a heater running in there for the next 2 days to dry it up so when I hook up my lights it won't be a sauna for a while.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

hey chaps,

it's really blowy over here, feels like the house is going to fall down lol, this is not a day for working.

anybody else feel like somebody pressed the pause button, this year has flown by but this last couple of weeks in work are going to drag.

i just want my blue pit to smoke on already..........................................


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

aye, its a tad windy here too. my old dear flies back to edinburgh today.....


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

it's meant to be bad in scotland, they stopped all the trains and such, i hope her journey goes to plan.

did she bring you a haggis this time?


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been monitoring the airport sites and I think she'll get home. Most of the flights cancelled into Edinburgh are domestic UK flights...including the one from Stornoway (I can't even imagine what the weather is like there

And indeed, Haggis is in the fridge, having it on Saturday. Going to make Haggis Balls coated in breadcrumb


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty windy in the midlands but even worse in north wales. Just took me dog out. Bad call!


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Dogs are normally pretty clever with weather, I am surprised you got it out the door lad....


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 5, 2013)

Fat black lab, 14 years old tomorrow. Probably doesnt have a clue whats going on anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy early birthday fat boy!


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

i'd stab somebody right now for deep fried haggis balls! i just got a macdonalds christmas special burger why?!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> i'd stab somebody right now for deep fried haggis balls! i just got a macdonalds christmas special burger why?!


That just sounds not good. Is it reindeer meat?


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

fucking old tramps arse is what it tasted like, believe me i've tried it once for a bet.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope the bet covered the cost of the old tramps fee. 

What's up in my closet:


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

they look beautifully healthy jig, is it just me or are the bottom plants bushier?

can't believe you are running out of weed for the first time in years, told you you shoulda flipped em lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

When putting them in the tubes I chose the biggest ones to put on the bottom. So yes, they are bushier, but it's not necessarily because they are down there, but why they are down there. And I think these are the most healthy plants I've ever grown. I think my humidity being in much better ranges is to thank for that... along with the cooler temps from the LED.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats more like the Jig we love and know!!!! Rock on Jiggy!

Oh, and we went out for our first meal with the Yin Got to the gaff and he was all cool, 10 minutes later he was squiggling and then he kicked off, lmfao (he's going through real heavy farting and cramping issues). Sat on Dad's lap and was as happy as a Sandboy, he was just pissed because he was missing out on the action the nosey little shite, haha....lovable little shite though


jigfresh said:


> I hope the bet covered the cost of the old tramps fee.
> 
> What's up in my closet:


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

it is defo a nice environment for them, your leaves are nearly as green as dst's.......nearly. what is the secret? mono cropping is the key i would say, do you think i'm right?

is he at that stage already dst? looking around and wanting to be in the action all the time? my cousin has twin girls and they are just getting to that stage now after 6 months.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

It surely does make doing ANYTHING an adventure. The gas phase was not a fun one. Our little one is in a great phase right now... it's the happy and sleeping phase. I really hope it lasts more than 2 days, haha.

How do you get around with the yin? Bike? Public Transport? And if transport, how is he carried? I'm just so curious as everything involving taking our babe out includes the car seat.

And yes... I am truly happy again, with beautiful plants growing in the closet. No longer am I masquerading as a shitty mj grower. That phase of mine lasted long enough.

EDIT: What is mono cropping? Like runinng one strain? I honestly think these pretty leaves are due to good temps and good humidity. I haven't changed a thing as far as what they are fed, still the same bottles as ever (literally the same bottles). Only difference is the light and the environment. I suppose the light 'could' have something to do with it... but I don't think LED's would make healthier plants vs HID light. I really think it's environment.

EDIT 2: Funny you mention D's green leaves. That's what I judge against. Are these as green and shiny as DST's plants. No is always the answer, but if I can get anywhere close I'm happy. Another reason to think high humidity play a role.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

I think the yin reckons everything is a race or competition, ghb: feeding, growing, trying to crawl, peeing the furthest up the wall, being the biggest fart bag, etc lol....He is starting to survey everything and likes to sit forward so he can see shtuff Holds his head up when on all fours for long periods quite easily, impressed the nice looking female Dutch doctor the other day...he's gonna be trouble I assure you.
At the moment Jig we are staying in the hood mainly and just use the pram/cot if we go on walks. He should be fine for the seat soon though and Mrs D took him out in the car seat today to her friends who's just had a yin as well (I told her to get a taxi since I saw an old lady flying past the window earlier attached to a shopping trolley) You can get on the trams and buses, you just need to wait if there isn't space though.
Can't wait for the gas stage to be finishes, real shame for the wee man.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

Little H loves being sat up. Seeing it all. We got this cool thingy called a bumbo chair. Too soon for your boy, but our gal love it. At least for 15 minutes or so at a time.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

They look awesome!  I think I want one for me, lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

I can just see myself sitting in one of these with my pants on...(or maybe not on, lol) Holly fuk I think a Tsunami just landed in Amsterdam, time to blow up the dingy me thinks.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

Would be an investment for pubs to get some. Keep the punters sitting up strait.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Make it happen Jig! Some chinese company will knock those plastic things together for you for 3 and 6 pence.....


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 5, 2013)

Those eyes are not gonna miss a thing!  So sweet ! 
We are in a hella storm in dk too. I hope the house keeps together.
Oh snap the fireoven is blowing into the house. Damn gonna be a cold night.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

just to be clear, that pic is from tinterweb, the baby isn't mine, although he is a real handsome wee chap!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

Speaking of china.... you gonna teach the young man mandarin. It's the way of the future.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 5, 2013)

??


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of china.... you gonna teach the young man mandarin. It's the way of the future.


That got me curious so I looked it up and found this&#8230;&#8230;very illuminating&#8230;..

America is mistaken about the distinction between language and dialect and has an archaic list. 

1) "Chinese" is not a language. It is a cover term for about 7 or 8 languages (not dialects) that share a common writing system. These languages are closely related, but are not mutually intelligible. Mandarin is the language that most people in the US learn as "Chinese". Other Chinese languages are Yue, Min, Hakka, Kejia, etc. 

2) Mandarin is the most diverse of these languages and has about as many speakers as the other Chinese languages combined. There are about 20 separate dialects of Mandarin throughout the area where it is the primary native language. 

3) The other Chinese languages are also dialectally diverse to a greater or lesser extent depending on a variety of factors. Min is perhaps the most diverse, indeed many linguists divide Min into 2-4 different languages and not just widely divergent dialects. The whole issue comes down to one of mutual intelligibility. While this may seem to be a clearcut distinction between language and dialect, it is not. If two people can understand 50% of what each other says, is that intelligibility? Or is a higher percentage required? Often, 80% intelligibility is taken as the cutoff between two languages and and two dialects of one language. Hakka is another of the Chinese languages that is very dialectally diverse. While Min is diverse because of the large number of speakers, Hakka is diverse because its speakers are widely separated geographically. 

4) And besides these Chinese languages, there are about 200 other separate languages spoken in China, including dozens of Tibeto-Burman languages, distantly related to the Chinese languages. Other language families represented in China are Hmong-Mien, Austroasiatic, Tai, Mongolic, Tungusic, and Turkic. 

All told, there are about 250 languages spoken in China. Some of these have dozens of different dialects (especially Mandarin and Tibetan). Some of these have no dialectal diversity.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

We'll start with English and Dutch and take it from there, I wish I spoke good Chinese, then I could tell that Chinese company that ripped off my business what I exactly thought of their ways!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That just sounds not good. Is it reindeer meat?


I am proud(as if I had anything to do with it) of my scottish heritage&#8230;..I have read how haggis is prepared and I have seen pictures of it and that's as close as I ever want to get to it. I think every culture has a food item that dares you to try it and you have to be drunk first&#8230;..


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

i can't even speak english ffs. i did spanish at school but i wouldn't even try and have a conversation with somebody, you might get the odd, grassyarse but tthats about it.

you know what they say, ignorance is bliss..........



don't ever diss haggis james, not cool man, did you know if you eat a pound of haggis to yourself it actually makes your testicles larger, fact!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

I recant! haggis will save the world&#8230;..hides


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

have you seen braveheart?

in all seriousness haggis is tastier than it sounds, honest


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> have you seen braveheart?
> 
> in all seriousness haggis is tastier than it sounds, honest


I love trying new stuff, and most foreign foods I have tried are great IMO!

Most I said, some are Horrible!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

vegemite is disgusting.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

you never know what you like until you try it.

try some bass, i know you'll like it, i could eat it for any meal, especially breakfast with two poached eggs mmmmmmmmmm.

what's the best and the worst you had?

i remember as a child eating frogs legs and really enjoying them, then when i heard what they were i threw up, purely psychological of course.

i went down on an aussie bird once, not lying it tasted like vegemite, salty and sticky


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

liver&#8230;&#8230;can't tolerate smelling it cooking, never sure any ever went into my mouth, if it did it was hidden well

rib eye roast and grilled asparagus and then sex


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

sex? is that the best or the worst lol?!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> you never know what you like until you try it.
> 
> try some bass, i know you'll like it, i could eat it for any meal, especially breakfast with two poached eggs mmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> ...


borewers sausage, mebos, anything with curry...awesome!!

Worst is hasma, oh I dont like brussel sprouts either


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> sex? is that the best or the worst lol?!


hahahaha BOTH


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

The nose is very close to the mouth for a good reason&#8230;.if it passes the nose test I'm in&#8230;..goes for food AND sex.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

hasma, i was wondering what it was, the way you just wrote hasma had me thinking, i've never heard of this i wonder why??!.

google tells me it is frog fallopian tubes! what the actual fuck, or indeed where the fuck did you get these?

sprouts are the bomb, like mini cabbages but they release a lot of gas in your stomach. i will be farting a lot on boxing day.



lol james, sometimes it's hard to know about the fishyness until it is too late though! nothing worse than when a girls doesn't tell you she's on, oh sorry i didn't know, yeah right! it's like flowing like lava down there!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> hasma, i was wondering what it was, the way you just wrote hasma had me thinking, i've never heard of this i wonder why??!.
> 
> google tells me it is frog fallopian tubes! what the actual fuck, or indeed where the fuck did you get these?
> 
> sprouts are the bomb, like mini cabbages but they release a lot of gas in your stomach. i will be farting a lot on boxing day.


Some Cambodian or some type Asian restaurant cooked all sorts of weird shit, and this was supposed to be a dessert.
So nasty and slightly jellied.
Texture is important as well as sweet and fishy flavors combined dont mesh well for me.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> The nose is very close to the mouth for a good reason.if it passes the nose test I'm in..goes for food AND sex.


The safe way to smell test:


LOL, I was looking for that
"if you can smell it from across the room, it is not the good shit" 
image...WTF!! LOL

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That just sounds not good. Is it reindeer meat?


*Neigh*, lad, 'tis not reindeer in the burgers when you _*pony*_ up your money and pay the _*hoarse*_-voiced kid at the counter.
It takes a _*steedy*_ hand to flip those burgers.
You'll *hoof* to trust me on this one.



It's horse.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

I got my 600 bulb today for the garage diy tent.
I had a 400mh in there for the 1st 17 days or so of 12/12

I just realized that I had the damn ballast at 400 watts still lol.
It already (SEEMED) brighter than before lol so I didnt notice.

I think Ill switch to night though as it gets wicked cold out there at night. (54* last night)


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

my grow room has been getting down to the 50's lately, i don't see it as that much of a negative though seeing as what they have had to put up with this grow.

purple nugs is about the worst thing i can expect.

it costs me as much to heat my grow room as it does to grow in it so go figure


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> my grow room has been getting down to the 50's lately, i don't see it as that much of a negative though seeing as what they have had to put up with this grow.
> 
> purple nugs is about the worst thing i can expect.
> 
> it costs me as much to heat my grow room as it does to grow in it so go figure


I have noticed the garage grow is slower than the inside one, and 12/12 started same day.
2 factors
1. 400 watt mh as opposed to 600 hps. (but I have now replaced that 400mh with a 600 hps this morning though)
2. 62* min night temps as opposed to 54* night temps.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

10 degrees will make a difference especially during the main building phase, but i feel once you get past that it doesn't matter so much.

when i had simultaneous tents the temps were constant because the hot air from one kept the other one warm in lights off, that was a great grow.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 5, 2013)

After a google image search, haggis is apparently sausage made with old potting soil.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 5, 2013)

This comes to mind..
Through a bong.. Haha.. And on special occasions homemade pills 
I would like to grab a picture of the grow but im afraid to go outside lol. Some crazy sounds coming. I see light from the garage so i think its good.
Oh and on 3. day of 12/12 i see male preflowers on some dogs both fem and reg. Is there a good time to remove them or is it just as you can?


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2013)

I like spicy hog head cheese.....mmmm


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> I like spicy hog head cheese.....mmmm


I had that for the 1st time as a kid 12 I think.
I liked it and have had it several times since.
I thought it was just a weird name at the time, and not that it had anything weird in it lol.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

HG - that picture makes me so happy! 

"Hey - You got your hash in my buds! No - you got your buds in my hash!"

Reese's Hash and Flower cups 



Mulanje Gold Pron:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> HG - that picture makes me so happy!
> 
> "Hey - You got you hash in my buds! No - you got your buds in my hash!"
> 
> ...


How big is that monster! That has to be as big as my leg atleast. Forget the mason jar your going to need a barrel.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

She is a beauty 




Not quite as nuts as last year:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2013)

I wanna go swimming in your yard man... LOL I bet it smells so good out there while lounging in the sun.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Did you have to put your hand in there to get the fishing hook out?


 hell no he keep that bait. i may be crazy as hell, but i like my digits mate. i will be giving the boys at BB a shout tomorrow finally! yea me !


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

remove as required and monitor...the regs may be a bit harder as you may just have males......

nice looking shish


HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2918225
> This comes to mind..
> Through a bong.. Haha.. And on special occasions homemade pills
> I would like to grab a picture of the grow but im afraid to go outside lol. Some crazy sounds coming. I see light from the garage so i think its good.
> Oh and on 3. day of 12/12 i see male preflowers on some dogs both fem and reg. Is there a good time to remove them or is it just as you can?


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I am proud(as if I had anything to do with it) of my scottish heritage&#8230;..I have read how haggis is prepared and I have seen pictures of it and that's as close as I ever want to get to it. I think every culture has a food item that dares you to try it and you have to be drunk first&#8230;..





ghb said:


> i can't even speak english ffs. i did spanish at school but i wouldn't even try and have a conversation with somebody, you might get the odd, grassyarse but tthats about it.
> 
> you know what they say, ignorance is bliss..........
> 
> ...





supchaka said:


> After a google image search, haggis is apparently sausage made with old potting soil.


Lol, you missed the hay they put in there Chaka! And even with the potting soil, it's still healthier than a hotdog


----------



## supchaka (Dec 5, 2013)

Hotdogs are fucking delicious though. Well some are.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

the white bratwurst at the beer fest are the best sausages on earth


----------



## budolskie (Dec 5, 2013)

My temp had been down to 14c in drying room is that a problem as I need window open to filter the air my heater is on I might need to put on full, also dehumidifier in there.... should I put my extraction on the timer and have off and on to let the heat build up a bit and sick the air out


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi 6 just popping in to say hi. All is well.

Shot from the garden on the 3rd. Much bigger now.


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

budolskie i would shut the window and turn the heater and dehumidifier off. that's how i normally do it, just let it dry slowly and naturally, normally it only takes 5 days at room temperature before i can chop it up and jar it.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok I have got the temp upto 19c with my temp controller set at 20c so the extraction is running at idle speed 50% and will full power over 20c. But I'm going back along this afternoon for another check and might just switch everything off, I tho the dehumidifier would take out the damp so it will get rid off the grassy taste


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

the slower the better, sometimes drying too quick is what gives the grassy taste. did you chop them all?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2013)

yes 2 on wed and 2 yesterday, ok like i say il go back in couple hours and check the conditions, 

i put the pipes back on and the house is set at 22c so thats sorted the temps i have turned my heater off.. sshould i turn the dehumidifer off its set at 45% when it states in bible best drying conditons 18-24c 40-50% rh


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

it should be good, just sometimes the outside gets crispy dry and the inside is still moist, you think it is ok to jar then when you check the jars it smells like animal bedding.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2013)

rr i will be waiting for it to dry propaly before jarring, it just felt like that on the 2 i done on wed.... i need to invest sum into a 2.4 and new gear to fill it so that will be going over weekend but mine not be going in jar till monday or summit


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

1.2x2.4 tent with 2x 600w hps?

oh the times we had.........


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2013)

thats what am after haha for sake of the tent and extra light few other bits in bobs will benifit much more 8 plants


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

if you aren't a heavy smoker an 8x4 is enough to keep you in green.

i have been terrible lately, smoking 7g a day+ and at £10+ a gram it soon adds up.

yesterday was the first time in ages i never got high, ok i smoked half a 1/3rd of a joint with friends but for me that is nothing, i was in bed for half 9 lol, it felt weird.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2013)

haha well i tho i was a heavy smoker but 7g is loads haha, not that much like but still about 4 or 5g day if its there for nowt when im buying as long as i wake up with a few bongs i can wait till around 4 or 5pm for a £20 which is about 1.8g then that will last me till next morning and so on


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

And so are most Haggis', believe me it's just a Lamb sausage, but unlike hotdogs it doesn't have eyelashes, bits of meat "power blasted" off bones, and scrap swept up off the abbatoir floor with colouring addedIf you like spice, lamb, and oats then haggis will definitely be to your liking. And don't get me started on "White Pudding", my oh my that makes my mouth water just thinking about it!


supchaka said:


> Hotdogs are fucking delicious though. Well some are.





Dr.D81 said:


> the white bratwurst at the beer fest are the best sausages on earth


I love me a bratwurst, had one from the German market the other day when the lads where in town for the Cup.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2013)

well just checked and had dropped down to 16c again, so that the window shut the out take switched off and the dehumidifer set a 50%... 

so thats just circulation fan on and de-humid hope that sorts it out


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2013)

I do love me some Haggis.... We call a buddy of mine shaggis cause he like to eat haggis and do some shaggin


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

ghb said:


> 1.2x2.4 tent with 2x 600w hps?
> 
> oh the times we had.........


Sounds familiar! 2 x 1.2 x 2.4


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a good dslr and some sick lenses and for the life of me I can't get a closeup that I'm happy with&#8230;I may have to break out the tripod..SKOG 2 weeks before chop


----------



## supchaka (Dec 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I have a good dslr and some sick lenses and for the life of me I can't get a closeup that I'm happy withI may have to break out the tripod..SKOG 2 weeks before chop
> View attachment 2919078


My brother has a fairly expensive Canon 7 or 70 or something and I couldn't get very awesome macros with it.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My brother has a fairly expensive Canon 7 or 70 or something and I couldn't get very awesome macros with it.


yer&#8230;.I have a Canon 60D body bought it used for 600 USD&#8230;.I need the tripod as when I'm focusing I'm weaving a little, I'm talking millimeters&#8230;it's the lenses set you back&#8230;.I bought the Canon because my GF has a collection of lenses worth around 6 grand&#8230;(it's her passion)


----------



## supchaka (Dec 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> yer&#8230;.I have a Canon 60D body bought it used for 600 USD&#8230;.I need the tripod as when I'm focusing I'm weaving a little, I'm talking millimeters&#8230;it's the lenses set you back&#8230;.I bought the Canon because my GF has a collection of lenses worth around 6 grand&#8230;(it's her passion)


My dad and I have these little Sony cameras that have what they call a E mount lens. They aren't cheap either, he owns several costing a few thousand dollars total while I only own the one that came in the box


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

A tripod is essential for close ups, I tried with a friends and we have a million out of focus macros. Nice pic all the sam James!


james2500 said:


> I have a good dslr and some sick lenses and for the life of me I can't get a closeup that I'm happy with&#8230;I may have to break out the tripod..SKOG 2 weeks before chop
> View attachment 2919078


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

I tried setting the f stop high so the field of focus would be larger but apparently I'm a weaver hahaha&#8230;..leslie has a graphite manfrotto with a ball head (sounds sexy) but it's in her jeep and I'm not going outside in my skivvies, maybe later hahaha


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Could someone explain why it is possible to take good close up macro shots with flash on. But impossible without flash? Always a bit blurry. Like in need of tripod. But just dont get why its capable when flash is on?
Damn im hungry! Think ill go against Bodil(Storm) for a quarter pounder and strawberry milkshake.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Could someone explain why it is possible to take good close up macro shots with flash on. But impossible without flash? Always a bit blurry. Like in need of tripod. But just dont get why its capable when flash is on?
> Damn im hungry! Think ill go against Bodil(Storm) for a quarter pounder and strawberry milkshake.



I guess the shutter has to stay open longer to allow more light in,, thus making it blurry? IDK just a guess. I actually have a tripod now,,, its just hundreds of miles away at the house I left it lol I'll be getting it back soon enough. 
All my pics have to have flash without the tripod, just adjust exposure, flash intensity, and fstop. 



Hey all Iv resorted to lurking for a while, had lots of family in for thanksgiving, was a blast... Back to normal life.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought you were just smoking your new strong batch and did not give a f...  Things have been to quiet lately. Glad your family left. lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

guys if you want i will tell you every thing you want to know about photography on my update tonight.i love to teach this subject but it is way to much to type and i have to go do some handyman work to pay for the bb beans i ordered just now

teaching fine art at collage it is what i want to do when i retire


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

and look out when i get a new camera body i still have everything elseNIKON all the way


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

my hands shake like i have parkinsons, always have, no idea what causes it but it makes macros impossible. i keep meaning to try and get a tripod because every time i take pictures or video to upload i end up deleting it because i have at least some standards.


please share you haggis ball recipe with us d, i normally just boil it and have it as is.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm selling one of my nikon lenses today, hopefully. Money for a new guitar. New to me at least.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2013)

What kind of guitar?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm thinking about taking a photography class in school for 1 of my electives. I also took my last math test today before the final and scored a 96. I have a 93 going into the final and a good thing because I've forgot half of it already but have a week to study.Peace!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Im about to order my present. Got my eyes fixed on the Arizer q extreme but now i get the thought that maybe dabbing is more for me and i should get a nice dabber piece. Vape vs Dab. In a couple months ill proly have both anyways. Ah ill stare some more at ebay


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

NEW Arizer Extreme Q 4.0 Vaporizer w/ Remote + FREE EU Plug Power Adapter

Price:US $190.37 (Approximately £116.65)
Done


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> What kind of guitar?


Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster - Sunburst w/ Rosewood Fretboard. mmmmmmmmm People are selling them used on CL for $850 - 950. I've never had anything even close to a professional guitar before, not even sure I've ever held something as nice. I'm quite excited.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 6, 2013)

I love my Arizer Extreme Q 4.0, have had it for probably 3 years now. Use it quite often. Use the bag more probably.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great smells coming from the tents now at roughly 3 weeks into 12/12

I have a tripod that I never use for my camera that I have now broken, but with it I took a few decent pics.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

Doon roond button ben....the Dog Clan in fuw effect.



































A wee whiley tae go yet, but it's looking barry.
Slainte,
DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2013)

lol how did u break it bassman?


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

Bassman breaks everything he touches, did you not know Fred


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

mr west said:


> lol how did u break it bassman?


I was grabbing it to take a few pics and off the desk it went. My attempts to snag it on the way down only made it fall faster and harder.


DST said:


> Bassman breaks everything he touches, did you not know Fred


This is true, be it myself or anything around me.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Homer Glenner said:


> Your hands more than likely shake from what is called " Essential Tremors". I've had them my whole life too. That's why I grow my own medicine instead of take Xanax, that will KILL you if you're not careful. Peace.


I have it too, I just figured its from all the drugs and or alcohol I took/used in the past.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

Delerium Tremens more like, lol. j/k.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

Well this is going to be fun. 

EDIT: Thanks big brother. Your omnipotence is most welcome sometimes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

what lens you selling jig


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

looking great dst. i have 20 dog and 20 blue pit on the way. can not wait


DST said:


> Doon roond button ben....the Dog Clan in fuw effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6 Auto focus job, with leather case, lens hood, covers, and original packaging. 

I'm also selling 2 guitars and a SHIT LOAD of Dodgers collectibles.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

So it doesn't really help anyone unless you are in Berkeley... but it's a cool idea that I thought you guys would like anyways. The public library up there loans out tols... like almost all kinds of tools. Fucking sweet. Here's a list, they got everything.

http://www.berkeleypubliclibrary.org/about_the_library/neighborhood_branches/tool_lending_library/images/201328_BPL_tool_broch3_REV(2).pdf


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Jig,

What amp are you going to play the Fender through?

I told my wife you were coming over tonight with the wife and baby to help me trim. She freaked out that I was having internet people over to the house and then I told her I was joking 

We need to have a BBQ or meeting so she can meet my gardening friends.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

yall can come down here but that is a hella ways


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a Fender Super Champ X2. It's a 15w tube amp with digital on-board modeling. I never knew how loud tube amps were... well I did and didn't. I owned a Marshall JCM2000 100w head, bought it with my first paychecks from my first job. I had no idea how overkill I did it. Almost like a 1000w HPS in a 2 x 3' closet lol. I have a problem holding myself back sometimes. The 15w is really nice. I enjoy it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 6, 2013)

Moh

i was nervouse about taking the leap and meeting jig and family. Just because the nature of this particular forum etc. Also because of my professional life. we are so happy we met them and are looking forward to another get together soon. Great people. I would be willing to meet up for a bbq also. .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

Someone say BBQ?  dont mind if I do!

On that note; I having some crawfish rotini with alfredo saucy sauce, some brats with red wine reduction onion garlic saucy sauce...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

D, the dog scrog is kicking ass bro! 

Loving all the pr0n peeps  thanks!

I got some xplanting done today, finally, topped as well. I also stuck BB stickers everywhere  Mini washing machine (instantly raising its value 100$ lol and brings it into the "Hash machine" category) dehumidifier, the only reflector I have (veg), and a gallon jar full of dank nuggets  I gotta get some pics ebentually.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a banjo that I don't even know the brand that my friend tried I repeat tried to teach me to lay for 2-3 years and I suck, so he quit. I don't blame him, I love all music but cant keep a beat. I had friends in a hard core band that my hippie arse wrote lyrics for and they tried to have me beat a keg like slip knot does. I couldn't even do that, its like messing up more cowbell. Long story short mad REP TO ALL MUSCIANS! peace off to smoke some casey jones I grew as a freebie. I love it, very berry smelling and tasting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Moh
> 
> i was nervouse about taking the leap and meeting jig and family. Just because the nature of this particular forum etc. Also because of my professional life. we are so happy we met them and are looking forward to another get together soon. Great people. I would be willing to meet up for a bbq also. .


i have read some of the Colorado growers thread and they all get together at a park and have a great day of it. they only drive 3 hours or so at most. it is a bit intimidating with the dubious nature of the world and what we all do.


----------



## branbran420 (Dec 6, 2013)

A Niravana AK48, a little stretchy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

branbran420 said:


> View attachment 2919662A Niravana AK48, a little stretchy


looks great. how far along


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

ghb said:


> my hands shake like i have parkinsons, always have, no idea what causes it but it makes macros impossible. i keep meaning to try and get a tripod because every time i take pictures or video to upload i end up deleting it because i have at least some standards.
> 
> 
> please share you haggis ball recipe with us d, i normally just boil it and have it as is.


Quite easy lad, boil or heat your haggis. Remove from skin, then fluff it up, then add whisky I put mine in a soup ladle and heat the ladle up with some gas until the whisky ignites then pour it over the haggis. Sit to cool, (important to let it cool properly) as you then add an egg and mix in (you don't want the egg to start cooking yet.) Season to taste as necessary then just take small amounts and roll into balls. 3 bowls or plates are then required. One with flour, one with breadcrumb, and one with corn flour mixed with water (or you can use an egg). Flour the balls first, then dip into the corn flour and water, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Repeat for the other bollox. Then stick em in the fridge to set and chill further. Then you can either deep fry em until ready, or shallow fry and then finish off in the oven. Here's mine in the fridge ready for tomorrow





A titanium nail I picked up. Still to be "seasoned" (which I was not aware you had to do to titanium before smoking on it).





you can remove the top by screwing it off (sorry about the pics, they are from my phone).





An oil skillet that I picked up....been well seasoned










I think the wee man has finally settle from his 3 oclock feed (now that is 2 and a half hours later and another feed to boot (he was "lets play eye open and look around game Daddy!", and Daddy was like, "oh ffs go to sleep already".....hopefully the pipe with dog on dog action will get me back to where I need to be since I am now "wide awake gang"...or maybe a dog erl skillet.
Slainte, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2013)

Next thing you know you'll be turning your harvest into wax. 

Hope you get back to sleep mate.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

nice rig d i like it


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotta flour those balls!

Im lost on the seasoning though


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

I've still got some bright orange wax that a guy left us at the Cup....in fact he runs 3 massive dispencaries in Oregan, I've got his card somewhere, he should be growing Deep Pyschosis soon.

Anyway, the seasoning whodat is fairly simple. You heat the titanium up until hot as a hot thing on a hot day, then dip it into water to oxidise, then you reheat and add your elr or wax dab (but you don't smoke it). Then repeat and don't smoke, then finally the third hit you can smoke. Your piece is now fully seasoned


----------



## branbran420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks appreciate it. She is in week three.


----------



## branbran420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh and she is my first soil girl with no burning I think I found my soil combo lol


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2013)

Wake n bake, soccer sat hopefully summits dry for a little smoke day.. just starting to watch the wire again should take me to xmas without feeling like the days taking forever to pass


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

I wish my days took forever to pass, I am normally like, shit, is that the time already, fuk, bums, still gotta do xyz....


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyway, enough about bums and f...some vertical pron fo yo azz.
blue pit





the cab






























and i think this time it's good night from me, and it's good night from him...
DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

whats that smell[video=youtube;YS-vwAGZBik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS-vwAGZBik[/video]

like some wild pit bull dogs . 

YEAAAAA BOYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2013)

that blue pit looks dog heavy is it


----------



## supchaka (Dec 6, 2013)

This picture makes me think of what would the deck of a sunken pirate ship look like LOL. Like the seaweed shit growing up out of the planks. Yes, I am a little bit high. If you have kids, or aren't very old yourself... there was a pirate muppets movie. They had this character named like Old Jim, then they had Dead Jim that was bones, well that front right plant is him  Thats the LA Con.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

great stuff dst, i would love a go of your balls, plenty of pepper in mine please.

that skillet is like a proper wok, you don't just take it home and cook in it straight away. i've always seasoned pipes etc, every time i change a gauze i don't inhale the first hit, am i a bitch? hell no, they coat that shit in special oils at the factory.

also like your door man bp, "if your names not down you're not coming in!".


scrump aay budolskie, some of hat smaller stuff has to be dry! howay the toon!

supchaka that is a nice space you have, which one is the headband?


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> that blue pit looks dog heavy is it


Funnily enough not really at all. It smells quite sweet and fruity, you only get the kush when you break the bud open. I quite liked that because most kush/og crosses seem to lean quite in that direction, so it's a nice pheno for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> great stuff dst, i would love a go of your balls, plenty of pepper in mine please.
> 
> that skillet is like a proper wok, you don't just take it home and cook in it straight away. i've always seasoned pipes etc, every time i change a gauze i don't inhale the first hit, am i a bitch? hell no, they coat that shit in special oils at the factory.
> 
> ...


... if I had a dollar for every time someone told me they'd love to have a go at my balls...

well, really I don't think I'd have a dollar.

I flipped the switch today. Here's what's going on in the closet:
[youtube]9HmqgxRVFeM[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Dec 7, 2013)

I appreciate seeing that pan-bong attachment.

I have been thinking of getting an oil rig, but one
of those will adapt my existing bong.

Now to either find one online, or trek down to "The Black"
in Ocean Beach.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

You should go down to the black. Rub elbows with the hippies. My buddy is on the city council of OB lol.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2013)

I get to hide in the bathroom when I smoke and blow it out the fart fan like a teenager. It's a real hoot trying to pack your bowls etc whilst standing over the toilet. We have this little shelf over the toilet that I've kind of taken possession of for my weed box. So last night as I'm going through the motions of packing a bowl I somehow managed to drop 2 nice sized buds in the toilet. For a brief second I thought about grabbing them out then stopped. I kinda giggled to myself for even thinking it then realized there was a day when I wouldn't have hesitated to grab them and apply the 5 second rule! So what's the grossest thing you guys have ever pulled a bud out of and still deemed smokable!?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2013)

Damn jig those plants have EXPLODED! so tight! Well yeah looks light tight nodes but I meant that shit is right son! haha, came down with a cold but sleeping it off for 14hrs and a nice hash wake n' bake has me feeling pretty good considering 
I missed what youv done with your lights, you must be taking them out for vids and pics? Dont yell at me for missing it  


D, that about the fullest Iv seen your vert grow get in a long time,,,, super tight lol. 



Chaka bro your ladies got clogged arteries from all that food you gave them but still came out with some big ass colas bro 

Edit: I would have picked them out the toilet for sure lol maybe dried and put into the hash material,,, or if I got it quick enough Id prob smoke it. 

The grossest erb Iv ever smoked? Probably some snicklfrits picked out of a carpet lol but for some years now Iv been a bit spoiled thankfully!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 7, 2013)

Chaka... Sorry you are relegated to the bathroom man. Im either in my shed or garage though so WTF...LOL NOW...I have found buds on the floor of said places... and yea... I smoked em.... LOL 

*** I would not apply the 5 sec rule to the toilet though*** 

Cracking me up with the visual imagery of you standing over toilet in tight space packing bowl and dropping the goods. I know a few obscenities would have escaped me...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

Who, I just pull the lights out for the vid and to work on the plants. Its really easy to remove them and put back in, so it's nice to have the option. I made a video with them in and it's pretty stupid.

I've found a bud in a pocket of a hoodie, with all the fuzzies and everything. Might have been in there 2-3 weeks.  These days I wouldn't smoke such a thing, hell if a grind up a bowl and leave it out too long I might even throw it away. Ahhh the spoiled life.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2013)

You sir need a hash pile, such a thing should never be tossed lol
I cringe at the thought of all the trim I tossed when I first started growing! It was bomb too.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

my christmas tree/ bush.

[video=youtube;wdx1G0ZMSQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdx1G0ZMSQo[/video]

fluffy pocket lint buds, they snap crackle and pop as you toke away, i don't miss those days. 

believe it or not i went through a period a couple of years back were i turned into a weed snob, if i didn't think the weed was top notch i abstained, i don't have such control these days, i'm a goddamn pothead !.


----------



## branbran420 (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is a ViolentWreck a trainwreck crossed with a purple bag seed(GDP). Didnt plan on it but makes for a interesting plant


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 7, 2013)

People are calling me a luxury snob. Im just not into bong mixes and joints without the lovely smell and taste of weed in it, no more. Sad really cause at the rate ill be out before next chopdown  And i imagine it will go very fast when i get my Arizer vape.
Great plants Jig. Still looking forward to seeing what goodies will come from the beastie leds in 12/12.
At one time in my life i smoked 10g good hash a day. No joke. And when money ran out i got freaky and removed the inside cloggings of my bong, dry on the radiator and smoked it again. Shit time. Was sick with a special illness, one can only get it ones in a lifetime. Lasted about 10 months. Called kissersilness in dk. Ah i feel like ranting away 
mononucleosis infectiosa


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

i consume less when i vape, maybe you will too.

for the first two months of this year i went smoke free and only went through an oz of buds and about a quarter of hash.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats interesting. I hope so. What about vapeing hash? Ive searched it but cant find anything. Even searching for vapeing bho on Arizer cant seem to find it.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

don't know about the arizer but what's the worst that could happen, i'm sure after a couple of uses you will be able decide whether or not it works and if it damages the vape in any way.

the volcano loves to blow hash vape.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I get to hide in the bathroom when I smoke and blow it out the fart fan like a teenager. It's a real hoot trying to pack your bowls etc whilst standing over the toilet. We have this little shelf over the toilet that I've kind of taken possession of for my weed box. So last night as I'm going through the motions of packing a bowl I somehow managed to drop 2 nice sized buds in the toilet. For a brief second I thought about grabbing them out then stopped. I kinda giggled to myself for even thinking it then realized there was a day when I wouldn't have hesitated to grab them and apply the 5 second rule! So what's the grossest thing you guys have ever pulled a bud out of and still deemed smokable!?


There was a time whenever I was visiting friends and we were all out I would ask for their pipes and proceed to torch both ends and get a few solid hits&#8230;I don't smoke in the house but when it's this cold I warm up the car and sit in there&#8230;subaru pulling duty as a smoke shack.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah it has those liquid pads. I just read a guy cut some up and use in his arizer. Others seem to do fine with cotton in the elbow joint. Argh there is along time to the 16th when it arrives. But ill certainly try it all 
Found some hints and tricks. One being knocking of some inside glass for better airflow. I can just see myself breaking the glass trying that..


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am spoiled.
I empty any bowl that has been there a few days, doesnt taste great etc.
I also dont smoke bud that was ground and forgotten.
It all goes into a pile that goes into a ziplock and then will someday gt processed somehow


In the old days we used to clean the pipe and bong to get the remnants out.
I imagine thats the part thats worst for you though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 7, 2013)

Pretty cool:

[video=youtube_share;-vVblGlIMgw]http://youtu.be/-vVblGlIMgw[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2013)

World's smallest V12

[video=youtube_share;m3KdpzL3Hkk]http://youtu.be/m3KdpzL3Hkk[/video]


cof


----------



## Mohican (Dec 7, 2013)

We would put vodka in the bong and drink it! Yuck!


Hey Jig - Here is my Strat:







The sun came out after the rain:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2013)

Whats top hat, mo? Love the pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 7, 2013)

I loves me the interwebz:

[video=youtube_share;WBQn0nD27nc]http://youtu.be/WBQn0nD27nc[/video]


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 8, 2013)

What's going on? Been a minute. Here' some picks of my Purple Cookie Monster. Be ready by Xmas. View attachment 2921239View attachment 2921240View attachment 2921241


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 8, 2013)

cookie monster looks dank.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 8, 2013)

WOW i mean wow  DANK


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2013)

Chaka, you should have entered a pic of you smoking over your toilet, that would have def been a Comp Winner, lol. As for grossest smoke, at Uni we often hunted out rouches from ash trays and joined all the stubs together to make a very disgusting 2nd hand joint.....perish the thought now. Luckily that was not a regular occurance.

Looks like Jig will have a full closet pretty soon and, GHB loving the sneak pic of the Dog not to mention your Xmas tree. Good luck today, I actually want Everton to beat the Gooners.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2013)

Sneaks the pron in when my back is turned for a second, looks pukka jhod!!!! 



jhod58vw said:


> What's going on? Been a minute. Here' some picks of my Purple Cookie Monster. Be ready by Xmas. View attachment 2921239View attachment 2921240View attachment 2921241


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

wow ..im so excited to be apart of the 600 club whooo`hoo.. right guys .my ladies are in there 3`erd day of 12/12 ..600 watt hps ..in soil .intake/out take 5 inch ..and for the past 3 days ..water drops on the edge of every leaf ..were iv not had my out take fan on .silly me ..but hopefully tomorrow will be all clear when i go to turn lights on ..as i had bad condensation build up that wasen`t escaping ...and there are some real nice ladies on this thread ..wow keep up the good work folks  ..peace


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome onboard Billy.


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

thank you guys


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 8, 2013)

How's things DST ? I was Christmas shopping yesterday when you come into a conversation with me & my mum believe it or not lol . She wanted to know where the best place is to go in amsterdam for food on New Year's Eve . So I thought I would ask somebody who lives there lol . Any suggestions mate ? Thanks .


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2013)

dankness jhod, what are the genetics on the pcm? did you have to pop a few beans or is that a cut you got from somebody?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 8, 2013)

When I was following bands or juust bouncing from festy to festy I would just stuff buds in my gargo shorts as gifted them to try then when I get around to it I would but them in a bag to smoke. The worse though is when me and the gf went to new mexico and flew. She was afraid I'd get busted so she searched me and my bags to make sure I wasn't bringing smoke on me or in my bags. They had just put a body scanner in the airport we where flying out of. Good or bad prison prepared me for traveling and being searched for contraband. When we got their I went to the bath room while she rented the car. As we pulled out of the parking lot, I started to roll a joint. She's like where the fuc did you get that but like all potheads after fighting with airports all day she loved the fact that I had it. So at this point I explained I stuffed it up my arse in the finger of a latex glove. So for the whole tripp we called it ass weed. The worse part is are plane got delayed for 5 hours.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 8, 2013)

hahaha i put nothing up my ass. but the gf has a vibrating egg that can hold 9g lol  Used it when we went to Spain a couple years back.


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2013)

i bet that was an interesting journey for her. did you help remove it afterwards?

nothing better than getting in to the hotel room and getting right down to it.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 8, 2013)

The egg have been used plenty. Family dinners lol. Me controlling the vibrator haha. Puts a smile on the face 
I remember the bus ride from the airport was horrible. Very hot all we wanted was to hit the pool. Then she wanted to get hit in the pool. I thought nah thats nasty but then i got horny. Maybe thats why we have trouble getting kids. Doh


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 8, 2013)

Just goofing around:
(sound fx still to add, and a view of the staff, etc)

[video=youtube_share;P0cLZ7X79Bs]http://youtu.be/P0cLZ7X79Bs[/video]


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2013)

stoke city bitch,stoke stoke city bitch!!!!


by next yr......ill be all the way in the loop.


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

here guys ..here are all 6 of my babys .under my 600 watt.had to bend/tigh a few over get them stems up abit more ..sorry for pore pic ..when i tryed to take a pic it had wavey lines going through the pic ..3 days into flower .. im useing .sinsie ph perfect grow/bloom .pk buddhas tree ..and great white and magic cal .


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome to the new members!

DST, the closet filled up a bunch overnight... guess they took the first long night seriously and started getting their spread on. It's going to be some work to get all the plants back off the lights. Good times though.

Baby raising has become immensely easier the past week or so for me. Not sure if you are finding it challenging at all, I had a bitch of a time for a few months there. We are at 4 months yesterday and things are finally starting to be a bit enjoyable. And to be clear, babe has always been a joy, it's life that's been tough. Life is getting easier finally. Hope it's going well for you.



genuity said:


> stoke city bitch,stoke stoke city bitch!!!!
> View attachment 2921400
> 
> by next yr......ill be all the way in the loop.


Uh oh, you getting into the mix? You can start off by pulling for everton today with the rest of us.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> dankness jhod, what are the genetics on the pcm? did you have to pop a few beans or is that a cut you got from somebody?


it is a s1 of gsc from the bay area. I believe he had three females to pick from


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the new members!
> 
> DST, the closet filled up a bunch overnight... guess they took the first long night seriously and started getting their spread on. It's going to be some work to get all the plants back off the lights. Good times though.
> 
> ...


yuupp....I was goona ask,what team is lookd at like dallas cowboys?...hahahahehehe


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 8, 2013)

Gsc bagseeds my buddy gave me . Feels good to be growing again 


























Im growing organically. Waiting for them to show sex then ill transplant a couple to smart pots. They were popped around the second week of november.

Anybody use alphalfa meal for foliar ? 
Thanks for looking
Off to organics section to do some more reading

Keep it 100 600


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning 6, just chillin inside playing some xbox one. 

Sleepy time before the flip, gonna be a full house....




Stay high, giggles out.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just goofing around:
> (sound fx still to add, and a view of the staff, etc)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;P0cLZ7X79Bs]http://youtu.be/P0cLZ7X79Bs[/video]


Damnit Doobs what a cliffhanger!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYYY




genuity said:


> yuupp....I was goona ask,what team is lookd at like dallas cowboys?...hahahahehehe


^lol
and which one is like the saints? haha They need to be black and gold and historically terrible until recent times.

(Damn look at this det-phili game  cant see SHITE!)



KushXOJ said:


> Gsc bagseeds my buddy gave me . Feels good to be growing again
> 
> Im growing organically. Waiting for them to show sex then ill transplant a couple to smart pots. They were popped around the second week of november.
> 
> ...


Looking good there, Iv never used alfalfa as the sole ingredient in a tea or foliar, but have used it plenty in both and soil.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning 600, I have some nice smells coning from the flowering tents, but nothing will be done in time for xmas, but maybe just after new yrs Ill be smoking some new stuff


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2013)

Mine won't be done till mid January. Frowny face.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mine won't be done till mid January. Frowny face.


Don't even give me that, mine wont be done until first couple weeks of February!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I shouldnt be harvesting again until march!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2013)

The advantage of running perpetual is there is always something to harvest. The downside is there's never a large amount.


cof


----------



## james2500 (Dec 8, 2013)

man I don't know&#8230;&#8230;trimming every week? I hate trimming. I'm chopping tomorrow and to be honest I've taken the shears to a couple buds and done a 2 day quick dry&#8230;my girls been 12/12 now for 10 or 11 weeks&#8230;I'll have some good Christmas presents to hand out, a gift I have created myself(with the help of mother nature and technology)


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I like being able to spend time away from the garden after harvests, something I prob wouldnt be able to do if I were growing perpetually... I may decide to change it up here though, harvesting a cab every 4-6 weeks wouldnt be too bad.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 8, 2013)

I feel ya on the trimming its like when your done you just need a break. My grow room was a mess for a couple weeks after harvest lol.
If i dont change plans(As i often do). I will be using all of my garage next run for a 8 bucket rcdwc with 2 600´s on lightrails. Sounds nice but things are always changing up. I have this book ive kept through growing and written down all sorts of things grow related. Think theres about 30 grow room designs lol


----------



## james2500 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think an accurate description of my grow mentality would be the behavior of water downhill, the path of most direct and least resistance&#8230;.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well I shouldnt be harvesting again until march!


But when you do harvest its bountiful 



curious old fart said:


> The advantage of running perpetual is there is always something to harvest. The downside is there never a large amount.
> 
> 
> cof


I miss perpetual but it will come back with time.



whodatnation said:


> I like being able to spend time away from the garden after harvests, something I prob wouldnt be able to do if I were growing perpetually... I may decide to change it up here though, harvesting a cab every 4-6 weeks wouldnt be too bad.


Why not a cab every 2-3 weeks  like my great grand pappy always said go big or go home giggles lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I think the 8 bucket rdwc set-up with light rails is begging to be scrogged  
Im also going RDWC for next run, aunt flow may be coming out of retirement,,, she is my very first hydro system.

This is a rdwc scrog from aunt flow 2.0 xxxl with ak47

The system, 4 plant system. 








Day 1~12/12 and transplanted into the system.








This is the day I had to add the second screen, day 44~12/12, the canopy had collapsed in on itself at this point. 




Close to harvest.








Ok Iv just about run that old pr0n into the ground lol.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 8, 2013)

compared to me you guys are like Mgyver meets Bill Nye&#8230;&#8230;Tips hat


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

i think iv just had a great ider for me and many other..on my next grow .when i got my alien hydroponic system ..i am going to set up a ,day and night camera ..well one that records during the night ..don`t ask me why i am going to do this .because i don`t know yet ,,just was thinking maybe it could be a good ider ..set up the camera ..wired to my laptop ..saves me going in and out the tent ...what do you guys think of my maybe/maybe not a good bit of thinking?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I think its a cool idea for when your away from the garden, but whenever Im near I just love spending time in there too much to stay away. 

Doobs I hope you do the time-lapes thing,,, I love that type of stuff.... C'mon you can give it creepy music too lol

I still want to put some music in a grow space, like internet radio that just keeps playing,,, prob never gonna do it.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I think its a cool idea for when your away from the garden, but whenever Im near I just love spending time in there too much to stay away.
> 
> Doobs I hope you do the time-lapes thing,,, I love that type of stuff.... C'mon you can give it creepy music too lol
> 
> I still want to put some music in a grow space, like internet radio that just keeps playing,,, prob never gonna do it.


You know that would be real easy for me. Just a new speaker wire for me


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice alienbilly im looking to get that, or build something similar.
The timelapse thing have been on my mind since 1. day of growing. I just never get myself to buy a decent cam.
Awesome grow again who. Collapsing canopys are the shit  Yeah i wanna do scrog


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 8, 2013)

Well the girls are finally in their new home and happy. Here's a couple pics of the inside of the shed. The vent coming from the ceiling down the wall is the heater for the flower room. I have an inline fan and heater hooked up on a temp. controlled outlet to turn on only when the flower room reaches 55 f. As you can see this is a lot neater and efficient setup than before. I don't know why my pics are coming up thumbnails but.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Unfortunately this is still going on in the US,,,, pure insanity.

[h=1]Life Sentence for Pot: Missouri&#8217;s Jeff Mizanskey Seeks Clemency[/h]Posted on *December 6, 2013 at 10:57 am* by Smell The Truth Staff in Legal


Email
29
Print
41​







​







&#8220;No one ever goes to jail for a little pot,&#8221; drug law reform critics say. Tell that to Jeff Mizanskey of Missouri who in 1993 was arrested as the result of a sting operation, convicted of intent to distribute about five pounds of marijuana, and sentenced to life in prison; where he sits to this day.
Mizanskey&#8217;s arrest was his third time being busted with pot, which lead to his harsh sentence, even though he was never convicted of a violent crime. Now Mizanskey and those who support him are trying to get his story out in the hopes that Missouri Governor Jay Nixon will see his way to granting clemency to Mizanskey, especially considering the momentum behind the liberalization of cannabis laws nationwide.
Despite not being eligible for parole, Mizanskey says he has been a model prisoner, working a steady job and more, all in the hopes of rehabilitating himself. He has seen many violent offenders go home on parole during his time in prison and he asserts that he deserves that chance as well. (ViaStT.org)


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 8, 2013)

Now some bud pron the first is my Christmas tree/ hoping xmas smoke also. The rest are dogs. Any tips on getting my pics regular again.Thanks The xmas tree came up 2nd


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

Top Hat is my company name.

What strain is the purple one? GDP?

Here is a pic from today:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 8, 2013)

Mo the xmas one is smelly cherry from bb. My temps stayed at 75-80 in the veg and 70 in the flower while running and dropped to 55 in the night cycle. Not bad condering it never got above 20f todat on my hill. I'm reclaiming my heat from the lights so I don't need to use the heater much. The actual heater is a little ceramic thing I even have a 3 hour back up battery hooked up to it in case of power failure. Best of all my gf has total denialbilty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

will be new years before i chop. i have some og i am going to veg for one more week so i will have a few done in march as well. i am out and it was not cool. View attachment 2921763 end of march for cuttings to sort for my kush crosses


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

Jimmer I had to blow her up!!





I have made my BB order already and my broke ass got whats on sale, but when I have money in the bank ....I HAVE to have that Smelly Cherry!!!!
She looks beautiful!!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks so much better than GSC!

I wish I could find some old school red hair dank.

Chopped these:







and got these:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought the Sour Cherry was the colorful girl and not so much the Smelly Cherry??


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

The one with the calyx still on it was found on the stump yesterday when I took the sun pictures:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

my boss was talking about the gold he used to get Mo. i have to get some good land races. My WOS Kilimanjaro were shit not one germed only ones that did not on a $400 tude order. big props man we are some of the few on here it is even an option for


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Jimmer I had to blow her up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bassman999 said:


> I thought the Sour Cherry was the colorful girl and not so much the Smelly Cherry??



I think that is the case bass, I recently picked some up along with engineer's dream and more blue pit, also got some awesome freebies... Man I still got some other stuff in my stash I need to pop too! Fook my head just started spinning thinking of the beans I got in stock that I cant wait to pop!... Its gonna take a whole lot of dankness to make it as a keeper in my garden, thinking I can only hold onto 6 mothers max.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2013)

When I run out of room for mother plants, I takes clones or top clone a plant before putting it into flower. Which allows me the ability to run more strains.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

i have room for 7 or so. when i go to the 2 gal sq pots i can keep more. i think things will come and go for me as i get them to stable crosses


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys want to guess how many mothers I can keep?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys want to guess how many mothers I can keep?


Depends on their condition I guess... Mines in a vase on the shelf. I could keep hundreds if not thousands.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys want to guess how many mothers I can keep?


I had my way a thousand, so how about 100


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is some 8Ball Kush week 7 of flower tomorrow.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Tissue culture, it's the way of the future! (Howard Hughes voice)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

i read guys bitching in high times in the late 90's saying that is how people were steeling strains in Holland.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2013)

Its all ball bearings nowadays!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol "stealing" genetics.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll steal your DNA!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

i spell for shit, but can do pythagorean math in my head. i used to cut rafters on houses this way


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't notice the spelling, "I own these genetics!" Pfff give me a break!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

it would be a cool experiment. i have my own experiment going right now. "own" look at herijuana was all most lost when the greedy breeder got poped


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn I think I shelved my beans too long they've been soaking in a cup of water for over 24 hrs and no tails yet bummer


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

shishkaboy said:


> Damn I think I shelved my beans too long they've been soaking in a cup of water for over 24 hrs and no tails yet bummer


Give em few more days.
Hopefully they will pop for ya!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

shishkaboy said:


> Damn I think I shelved my beans too long they've been soaking in a cup of water for over 24 hrs and no tails yet bummer







this in tiny amounts is used to germ thousand year old seeds. i got this for like $3


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> this in tiny amounts is used to germ thousand year old seeds. i got this for like $3


What is this you say??
You can germinate old seeds on the cheap?
I have had some that were rotten inside...I dont suppose it could have helped those ones too?


Ebay 5 g for $6.73


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

no i dont think it would help bass. it all so in higher doses will reverse a female to male. i made my own *Colloidal silver for this purpose i am a poor boy man.* Dst do they put stickers in with orders i did the stelth track if it matters. i hope they send some fire balls with it


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> no i dont think it would help bass. it all so in higher doses will reverse a female to male. Dst do they put stickers in with orders i did the stelth track if it matters. i hope they send some fire balls with it


Lowers doses make a male a female lol?

How much do you use?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Lowers doses make a male a female lol?
> 
> How much do you use?


 that is the experiment part i have to read it again it has been a minute. i will have a PW#1 the Sweet Pink Grapefruit one in flower till it trows naners to cross with the kush


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 8, 2013)

DNA lives on!! ......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2013)

Scratch that. Just checked the Trichs. Looks like she is about 1-2 weeks from harvest. Christmas bud a real possibility.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing goes in the packaging that could identify BB as the sender....stickers can be sent seperately. Just drop em an email if you want some


Dr.D81 said:


> no i dont think it would help bass. it all so in higher doses will reverse a female to male. i made my own *Colloidal silver for this purpose i am a poor boy man.* Dst do they put stickers in with orders i did the stelth track if it matters. i hope they send some fire balls with itView attachment 2921984


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Nothing goes in the packaging that could identify BB as the sender....stickers can be sent seperately. Just drop em an email if you want some


thats cool d better safe then sorry thanks for the email looking forward to getting them


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I think an accurate description of my grow mentality would be the behavior of water downhill, the path of most direct and least resistance.


I am lucky to live where the env is pretty much just right for growing.

I have all manner of humidification, and a hygrotherm, to use if/when
I decide to play with more settings, but power usage is critical and so 
it will wait.

BTW: My big Somango and the three Cannaventure Mothers Mix plants
will finish around the end of January.

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone know a cheap place to get some 18 inch diameter support rings? Gonna mainline my Critical Sensi Star and gonna need support for sure when I reveg these goji gals.

View attachment 2922120View attachment 2922121

Bottom nugs are starting to orange up their pistils. Won't be long!!!

(I am gonna start the CSS end of this week. I will be mainlining for about 6 weeks. I figure it will only take me a month of reveg time and then flip them both to flower.)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone know a cheap place to get some 18 inch diameter support rings? Gonna mainline my Critical Sensi Star and gonna need support for sure when I reveg these goji gals.
> 
> View attachment 2922120View attachment 2922121
> 
> ...


they are like $2 at wallyword but i dont shop there any more. nice looking girl you have there pie


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, I snatched mine off amazon...

Beautiful beautiful looking girls FP!


FJG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2013)

Week 4 update
[video=youtube;f_JbRT5xdCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=f_JbRT5xdCk[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Dec 8, 2013)

Well 3 off the blue rhino, 2 off the afghan going to weigh rest up this morning very happy man this week haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2013)

Veg time and pot size?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm aiming for 4 oz off the two plants.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 9, 2013)

"C" is for "Cookie"
that's good enough for me!
_*COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
_*nom-nom-nom-nom-nom!!!

*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 9, 2013)

I couldn't help it...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I thought the Sour Cherry was the colorful girl and not so much the Smelly Cherry??


Bassman I do believe your right. I even went to the website to check order but it was a freebie. I'm a pothead and labeled it S. Cherry not thinking I'd forget sour or smelly. Either way its 1 pretty girl and even more so at this time a year.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2013)

600cookies ftw, fuk dem gsc's, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 9, 2013)

I should see about a trade!
Cookie for _*COOKIE!!!!!!*_


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 9, 2013)

Only about 3-4 weeks till my cookies are done! The LA's should be done a week or so earlier though. 

Cant wait for that cookie dough funk.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 9, 2013)

And 4 oz off other 2, I mainlined them flaming there a thread to it my sig I have few dogs cut for 4 ready to go in tent under mh after a bleach out this week... just been busy getting baked and testing the goods ha


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 9, 2013)

well i have cut down 6 of my 8 plants, gonna let the other two go 1 more week. I almost forgotten how much i hate trimming.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

I trimmed at least a 10" piece of a single branch last night... and I was like hoooo I'm on the wind down! Then I quit and went in the house. I'd like to motivate myself to get out there this morning but I dunno.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2013)

The only thing that gets me through trimming is knowing the scissor hash waiting for me at the start, the middle and the end 

Scissor hash for the win!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

This is the LA Con I tinks. 24 hours hanging





And this is the headband. 





If they're dry enough after 48 hours I'll give them the majority trim tonight. Weeeee huh not.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

Dr Chaka 3rd world surgery. This was my Peacock that fell over when I removed a plant next to it. It bent waaaaaaaay over then split at the bottom there. I zip tied this with my toes while I was holding all the other branches with my hands... or something like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have zip-tied a few girls that were doing the splits as well.
I have also used duct tape lol


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 9, 2013)

Loooong day at work.. Getting tomorrow of with pay.. yihaa


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Dr Chaka 3rd world surgery. This was my Peacock that fell over when I removed a plant next to it. It bent waaaaaaaay over then split at the bottom there. I zip tied this with my toes while I was holding all the other branches with my hands... or something like that.


I'm gonna quote myself and say that even that smallest bud down at the bottom is smokable in my book! Its all that cross lighting you know!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

That one at the very very very bottom? I agree! lol





Stickers stickers stickers everywhere 








"Base Camp" washer,,, was too easy to mark the P into a B 








So I got 11 females of each BnS f2, and Berry Bubble (?p x BnS) Ended up with only two males of the BB and about 6 for the BnS, I kept one of each. 



The barrel is my fermenting co2 gen 



Co2 bubble action.





BnS male



Berry Bubble male




Nibiru starting to cure nicely.







Hesh!
Clockwise from the top left is 73u first and second wash, 73u third and fourth wash, old cannoli busted up into small pieces (I want to re-press it), 45u all four washes, and a mix of iso bag wash powder with scissor hash.




73u first and second wash.




left is iso powder and scissor hash, right is 45u.



Delish first grade.




Goodbye hazy susans  I gots some new plans for the rooms.





Lastly, the poor mans chandelier lol






Later all


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2013)

soz, phone camera, don't take my camera down the road to often.




















slainte, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sticker madness!!

I need some stickerz now lol!!

So I have a question about breeding.
I am trying to decide which male Skunky Monkey to use
1.Slightly stockier and shorter than #2 with a lil more purple on the calyx and sacs, but slightly less sacs.
2.Slightly taller than #1 but not quite as wide, but has a lil larger cluster of sacs at the top main bud site.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

It's so funny about the stickers. I went to the post office today to send a package, and bought some stickers to put in there just for fun. Then I come home and we're all mad for stickers lol. 

Stickers were seriously an obsession I had when I was a kid. Nothing cooler than the sparklies and colors and characters they put on stickers. Shit... I should have bought some damn stickers for myself now.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Im not exactly a breeder, but my instincts tell me to pick the smellier ones then structure is considered, but wack structure is not a trait I want to mess with... The BnS f2 male I picked has great structure imo and smells fantastic, the BB male has good structure and good smell as well... Trichs on males are obviously desired quite a bit lol


Haha I think I may get into the BB bootleg sticker biz!


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sticker madness!!
> 
> I need some stickerz now lol!!
> 
> ...


what do you plan to breed him with?
what traits do YOU want?
what do you want him to pass on to the female?

for the most part,id use both.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im not exactly a breeder, but my instincts tell me to pick the smellier ones then structure is considered, but wack structure is not a trait I want to mess with... The BnS f2 male I picked has great structure imo and smells fantastic, the BB male has good structure and good smell as well... Trichs on males are obviously desired quite a bit lol
> 
> 
> Haha I think I may get into the BB bootleg sticker biz!





genuity said:


> what do you plan to breed him with?
> what traits do YOU want?
> what do you want him to pass on to the female?
> 
> for the most part,id use both.


I think if I bring them outta the cold they will smell stronger.

I plan to cross with a DJ Short Grape Krush (very fruity solid dense buds colored leaves), a DR Atomics NL (kinda dense nugs smells so fruity early flower but changes to something else when mature), and maybe with some others....BBM...Sour OG x 60s....Mango Haze...Alien OG....

I havent flowered a female SM yet to know what they are like


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello guys, sharing with everybody i just updated my journal, so I figured i'd throw a couple here also,

Its day 58 of 12/12, Mazar x White rhino looking real good, almost done, The other are Critical kush, getting fatter everyday, ones real purple, more info and more pics in my journal link below! Take care guys!

Critical Kush's:.... View attachment 2923056View attachment 2923057
Canopy Shot:.... View attachment 2923058
My new piece, Grav Labs Bubbler, the Large size, Red/white, awesome..... View attachment 2923059
The Mazar x White Rhino..... View attachment 2923060View attachment 2923061




FJG


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2013)

them look dam good..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

The mazar yields really good. Remember to keep airflow high and humidity low. Those are gonna be rock hard!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2013)

They do look sweet. Very nice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

Fantastic updates every one!!!!! 
600 growing the DANK!!!!!! Sup I use the green plant tape now but duct tape, twist ties, and zip strips have all been used. Who how much did your co2go up I don't have a gauge, and what was the yield per light. Dst looking good mate. Fjg looks like some big ass buds to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Depends how active it is I guess, but it hovers around 650 ppm when I walk in, after being in there for half an hour it goes up to 1300+ppm. Not sure what each light gave me individually but I came away with 19oz total, not too great of a yield but the quality is there for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2013)

Have you smoked the hash yet?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Have you smoked the hash yet?


You talkin to me? If so, is that a real question?  ab-so-lutely! its ready to be pressed any day now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

That is close to what I had last time I had like ten but you had the quality for shore. I was not happy ether and I am looking to improve. MO where you get your seeds. I have to find some more sativas in my collection.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

Well sorry it happened to you but Im glad Im not the only one. Last run (the space bubble and blue pit grow) I got 14 or so ozs from one light, better than this run, but Im used to getting 1+lb a light so Im still trying to hit my stride. Next run no less than a lb a light I promise.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 9, 2013)

Couple bud shots of my plants under the 600.

8Ball Kush 49 days Flowering


Black Domina x Bubblegum 49 days Flowering


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yea you have better yielding crosses, more co2, rdwc, and plenty of light. That's a recipe for success. All day that bg\bd looks yummy


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks D81, smells like bazooka bubblegum. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Canopy Shot:.... View attachment 2923058


Excellent coloration!

I am reminded of Somango there.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2013)

I came home with a 6 pack of Guinness and realized I didn't have a pint glass so I busted out an empty jar. I love recycling.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is a test. I do believe I figured out my pic problem. I had to switch browsers for my school because of issues with explorer 11 and I think its the same here.

Problem solved. Half way


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 9, 2013)

WHAT UP 600!!

making an order at the BB webshop in a couple days finally.  Blue pit and Smelly Cherry/ or maybe Sour Cherry (word up Hemlock! she's pretty!)

anyone have a strong favorite over one an other between these two Breeder's Boutique Strains?? me: id get sour. my girl, who is the one with the acct on BB and the $$ honestly lmao, she wants the smelly she thinks. she likes the reviews and the reports of the lower torso and pelvic pain relief. also the one about it helping cramps. so she thinks maybe that one. i think they both sound great. anyone feel like posting pics of either one? or if you have grown both, id LOVE to hear your thoughts on each one. any extra info at all about either would be great!! SMELLY VS SOUR CHERRY FROM BB 



love club600 the BB and all u guys. keep on with growin that sick nasty wicked green monster shit!! always! i got about oh maybe 75 pages to catch up on or so?? probably more like 7500... HAHA!  still love it here. great place to be in RIU. 

Smelly Cherry vs Sour Cherry  im sure its been debated before. even perhaps by myself im just having a hrd time searching for it. so i fiugred id come in here and say wassup and ask.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello,

I am only starting, but with both of them, and am seeing very different growth:



This younger Sour Cherry is growing much like its
older sister (he wrote hopefully):


For me, if I had to guess (and this is truly blind) then I would
choose sour over smelly, for taste over scent.

JD


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 9, 2013)

damnit! i still owe u guys some pics!! i did snap a few. i have some of that cool Purple Grape Ape in seed now...

Purple Grape Ape x Nirvana Medusa (seems to be a cbd heavy one vs thc but awesome apical og-like structure. slight berry, some metallic, some earthy/green. beautiful buds absolute 10/10 on appearance. usually anyways. ive had THC heavy ones. those one always stunk in veg. well thats why i babied this medusa it was one of those stinky ones i figured to be a high thc one... it turned out to be a male(100% not hermie) and the medusa i talk of is from this male that was allowed to produce its male flowers)

i also have this medusa male x G13 labs PE 

and same the medusa male x a random bagseed of "Fruity Chronic Juice" 

This "FCJ" is from a friend in Saginaw MI. Gave me a handful of bagseeds... figured i be cool and pop a few for him since he was nice enough to give them, even tho i need to try a million other strains i already have.  The seed i popped turned out to be a good strain similar to white rhino with a bit more sativa in it, and much better imo. less spicey/hashy. more sweet. ive grown a couple white rhinos that were sweet and spicey and it was too spicey for my taste. this FCJ is much sweeter and smoother, but still similar to the White Rhinos that i grew. 

SO yeah gettin some blue pit & either Sour or Smelly Cherry  already have 4 strains where is the best place to list the strains i already have btw if anyone can help with that. thank you. much love people be safe!!

smellz


EDIT thx Javadog that helps a bit. i showed my girl. its the black rose & Exodus Cheese that are different in the smelly. I see the "Caseyband" in both of the sour cherries u posted. NICE!!! sure u will be happy. geez i need to keep up!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

it moves quick if you dont stop in. can be hard to keep up


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

Fuuuuuug the trimming... I'm still working on the first plant. This is the LA Con 100g (48 hrs dry) in the ziplock and still gotta do the rest on the bench. Maybe I'll start plant #2 tomorrow! Maybe I'll finish plant #1 tomorrow!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 9, 2013)

thats why i ask u grea tfolks to help me. thank u so much


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks to bassman i did some more checking and discovered what i all ready knew, he was right it's a sour cherry. I love posting the pretty girl, after all shes the prettiest i ever grew.
This is sat. Sorry to repost her but. It is christmas colors at christmas time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I came home with a 6 pack of Guinness and realized I didn't have a pint glass so I busted out an empty jar. I love recycling.View attachment 2923168


Best part.

Cleared of resin.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

Why you dry and then put them into ziplocks bags? Is that to stop rapid moisture loss in dry atmosphere? (20% humid)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 9, 2013)

_"What was I before doing a "Zoom Blur" of 50% in Photoshop?"_







*420 Stoner Points to the first correct answer!
*


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

PIZZA!!!!! With pep and or sausage!

can I cash in my points for a slice?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 9, 2013)

wow jimmer that is a sour cherry? it is absolutely beautiful i love purple strains too... man that makes it even harder decision.  nice ass plant man. nice as hell. makes my purps and GA pics ive posted in the past feel inferior. lmao i just need to be more efficient and less lazy is all. but wow thats beautiful man. ill show my girl. 

btw earlier i meant to ask where is the best place to let them know what i already have, when i order. on BB i mean. i already have 4 others besides what i pick up so i was told im supposed to say something about that just dont know where. didnt wanna blast it all up in the BB thread like i expect a buncha stuff or anything i just wanted to prevent any doubles.  love all of em so far!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2013)

That SC was indeed beautiful!

I would love to grow one of those. I will try. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

i concur i would love to grow one i like the freebies just for that you may get something great you would not have thought about otherwise.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why you dry and then put them into ziplocks bags? Is that to stop rapid moisture loss in dry atmosphere? (20% humid)


That is exactly correct! My drying/curing process uses open air, zip lock bags, paper bags and glass jars, just whatever the situation calls for. No dry is ever the same for me so it needs to be adjustable. I've just got a 10 pack of bovedas for when I end up in the jar, excited to try those.

funny you mention this because I ended up having to speed trim through the plants just to get them in the ziplock. The headband was getting too dry for my liking so they basically got stripped n bagged!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That is exactly correct! My drying/curing process uses open air, zip lock bags, paper bags and glass jars, just whatever the situation calls for. No dry is ever the same for me so it needs to be adjustable. I've just got a 10 pack of bovedas for when I end up in the jar, excited to try those.


i will be giving them a go my self.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

They'll be bagged for tonight and tomorrow they'll be moistened up and I'll continue trimming. The la con yielded much more for me overall.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

Wait... But there are no meters in the bags?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

is it from dna seed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> PIZZA!!!!! With pep and or sausage!
> 
> can I cash in my points for a slice?




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.



*





We have a winnuh!!!!
Give that man a kewpie doll!!!

[video=youtube_share;ln0LH4GWxRU]http://youtu.be/ln0LH4GWxRU[/video]

(_sausage pizza_)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

doobie how you been man you liking the new place. and i was thinking combo on the pizza.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2013)

YES!!! Thanks, that vid cracked me up. I may have to do some pizza tomorrow!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm doing well, Doc, thanks, and loving the house 
Swapped the hinges on the refrigerator doors from right to left today and about to do some drywall work on a small wall in the living room. Need to fill out the cut list and get it done.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait... But there are no meters in the bags?


No meters here. When they're where I want them they'll go into glass and get the boveda 62 pack.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

well i am off to bed i am a freak of nature but i striped and buffed floors this week end along whit some handy man work to make the extra bread to cover seeds and xmas. jig dst those little bundles of joy just keep getting more costly my friends guten nacht if my spelling is right then good night six


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> YES!!! Thanks, that vid cracked me up. I may have to do some pizza tomorrow!


[h=2]"She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. I've made a lot of special modifications myself. "[/h]


----------



## budolskie (Dec 9, 2013)

9 in a half all together dry lads gona bleach the tent for my dogs give them a week or 2 of 18/6 under mh in 18ltr and get them on 12/12 then a should have the 2.4 bout March for a bug harvest for my birthday in may haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

9.5 in a 4x4? or per plant?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 9, 2013)

In a 4x4 off 4 plants haha I wish per plant


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought I read someone in your thread got 8 off of one.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 10, 2013)

Not me like haha a wish, I'm gona try canna feeds next as I have been using ionic for soil. Use canna for my last run in 4x4 then see if a diffence in yeild before I set up the 2.4


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

Attention 6... Could i get some feedback on a ?

I currently have a 400 and a 150hps crammed into a 3x3 tent and it just dawned on me that maybe switching out the 150hps for mh would be more beneficial then running both hps. Does anyone have any experience running mh with there setup or should i say has anyone ever switched out there bulbs like this and noticed any difference from prior grows using only hps???

Also if i should switch i run a perpetual so i wouldn't really be able to if it is only beneficial during certain periods of flower. 

Any quick replies would be greatly appreciated as it's never to soon to make it better for the ladies if in fact switching them would make it any better.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

I ran a 2-1 HPS-MH in my roo0m for a number of years, always great to be able to add more spectrum range into your grow imo. I switched to 2 main lights which is the only reason I removed the additional MH in there. I wouldn't mind being able to configure it back but I guess 1800w in a 1.2m space is quite a lot


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

so if you were left with a 400 watt and a 150watt both switchable and that's all you had to flower with what would your choice of combination be dst?


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

I would use the HPS and the MH mix. Gives you danker dankyness, lol ime.

EDIT if you are going for yield then probably the two hps's. But I think you are probably growing more for your own smoke to I would still say the combo.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

damn no wonder your buds always look so right. your pumping some serious light in that little space.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

will definitely switch her out then and see what we get cause yield mean not a thing to me it's all head stash and i got a big head.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

it was a bit overkill, lol. I've just got the 2 x 600's in there now.


urban1026835 said:


> damn no wonder your buds always look so right. your pumping some serious light in that little space.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

I think you'll find the resin production a lot more. Even though my outdoor grow doesn't look as bomb as the indoor, the hash that comes from outdoor is def my favourite....


urban1026835 said:


> will definitely switch her out then and see what we get cause yield mean not a thing to me it's all head stash and i got a big head.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

All i can do is try it and see which i prefer. I have a feeling were on the same page as to what we like though so this should be interesting.

was also thinking of taking the reflector off and setting it vert in the middle maybe rig up some kind of cooltube.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

If you have good air flow then a vertical open bulb would also work. The Cloggies are great believers in their open reflectors/barn reflectors as they do not like to vent cool tube air (very hot air) out into the open. It's a trade off between space use, temperatures, and your own personal grow set up and environment. Me, I have a small space, and I vent into a chimney so hot air is not an issue.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

thanks for your answers d im gonna wait till tomorrow when before the lights come on and switch out the 150 for the 150mh


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

50grams of spam more like......posts like this get the place shut down so sling yer hook swag man.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't spam a bunch of growers, you nit.
And stop trying to entrap us.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

you mean people sell this stuff?????????????


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

That LA looks very nice, will take snaps of my 3 LA's and 4 Sins tonight, and the Blims as they were freebies and one has 11 tops haha.

DNA's LA is my fav of favs man.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's another vote for MH in the mix. If left a choice I would always put some MH in with the HPS.

And vertical lights are the way to go in small tall spaces in my mind.

2'x3' closet. 1000w HPS


400w HPS + 250 MH


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

View attachment 2923788View attachment 2923789View attachment 2923790 my Northern lights blue (auto) day 40 from seed

View attachment 2923791View attachment 2923792View attachment 2923793View attachment 2923794View attachment 2923795View attachment 2923796 a few snaps of some of my Big bang & Purple paralysis, also day 40 from seed and day 7 of 12/12


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

Irn Bru!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> so if you were left with a 400 watt and a 150watt both switchable and that's all you had to flower with what would your choice of combination be dst?


Id do like your gonna do, switching out the 150w for MH.



urban1026835 said:


> damn no wonder your buds always look so right. your pumping some serious light in that little space.


Gotta atribute allot of that to genetics and grower skills lol 



DST said:


> I think you'll find the resin production a lot more. Even though my outdoor grow doesn't look as bomb as the indoor, the hash that comes from outdoor is def my favourite....


This I find interesting. 


Howdy do all? The ladies are really taking to their transplant nicely  starting to see jagged rigid blade teeth on my leaves again, sign of much happiness to me... Dont worry I'll post a pic of what Im talking about lol as Im sure a few of you may be scratching your heads on that half arsed description.

Peace.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Theyre filling in nicely. I think ill flip soon forget transplanting. I think ill just top dress and put some kind of mulch on the surface to retain moisture. 
Vegging plants are cool and everything, but im ready to see some bud dammit lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh yeah that looks like its gonna fill in that space nicely!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey everyone.
Off the hook in here again today.
I wish I had something to contribute, but it will be till after xmas prolly b4 I get a new camera.
I broke my phone yday because I cant see... I broke my glasses 2 weeks ago.
Kaiser messed up my order, then lost it so I wont have any glasses till later this week.

I am holding half a pair to my face to type this.
With me being bald and a single piece over my eye I look like the Monopoly man now lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Seems my garage girls are slow to flower compared to the tent in the dining room.
I love new strains!!
These things are vigorous and have crazy smells!!
The BBM smells like new shoes and blueberry pie filling maybe.
The Mango Haze smells fruity..dark fruit (not grapes)
The Alien OG is growing stockier than any other OG cross I have ever grown, and has so many different smells going on I cant describe it at all, but its nice, and dopes have a funky pine in there as well, but not the main smell. Kinda smells like xmas pinecones lol, but with extra stuff.

I used to take meds for depression...who ever knew growing plants could make one feel so much better?!?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 10, 2013)

I just had an emotional rollacoaster. Got a mail saying my package was waiting for me at the post office- Hell yeah Arizer vape! I thought. Turns out it was some kids toy i ordered for a present :/


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I just had an emotional rollacoaster. Got a mail saying my package was waiting for me at the post office- Hell yeah Arizer vape! I thought. Turns out it was some kids toy i ordered for a present :/


Sorry to hear of the disappointment. 
The Arizer will make up for the wait once it arrives.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 10, 2013)

Using my Arizer as we speak


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

i have an La con in flower right now. just hit the 7 day mark. its showing flowers/hairs faster than the 2 PGA's in there (purple grape ape) it smells VERY earthy tho similar to a pre 98 BUBBA not the kush part.... those are two different things. just so u guys know  

there was a "bubba" and there was a "kush" the kush or bubba had hermied... hence B-real found the seeds in his bag. they then called this new creation " Bubba Kush " since then its lineage got confused, mainly from GreenHouse Seeds. ITS NOT BUBBLE GUM X anything. some even say bubble gum x master kush. wow. so many "alternate" bubba kush strains are out there. and the real thing is technically based from an accident. (just like some of my seeds, which turned out great but yes sometimes u can get hermies easier from genetics created that way. but its not a big deal. without hermies half the awesome strains we have today wouldnt exsist, DOG for example)

hope someone didnt know that already ^^  LA Affie is very much like the original Bubba. LA Confidential [(LA Affie x Afghan) X LA affie (how every many times)]. they talk about it in a video i saw somewhere that was from years back. they talk about how they should have stopped at F2 because the offspring were so much like the real LA affie. as they kept going past that they seemed to find less of what they wanted they claimed in the video... 

it was funny too, that video was a bit older and it seemed swerve was kind of clinging to these guys and no one was interviewing him or anything. his little banner right next to the DNA/RP setup. just funny to me. u all know how i feel about swerve and TCC so i wont go on embarrassing him, like i should. 

but yeah LA Affie and the Original Bubba (whatever u want to call it, not with the "kush" in it) are very similar. La con is the affie line "watered down" into seed form with an Afghan. the Bubba Kush (if its real, this is where the name pre 98 bubba kush should be used. and the original just called pre - 98 bubba. or original bubba. at least my opinion anyways. makes sense damnit) is the Original Bubba x that "krippy" "og kush" "kush" whatever they called it. it was a lanky tall growing "kush" so obviously most likely an ogk, and im pretty sure its the "crippy" or "krippy" ogk that these guys had that b real was going to.

La Affie and the Original Bubba are elite "Super Indicas" very heavily indica. the bubba kush, and La confidential are much easier to grow and get better yields too. they are technically a bit different too. but carry their respective dominant parents' traits... typically the two super indicas. 

lmao lil strain school there. watch u all already know this... i kinda did. didnt know about how it happened tho, and that there was a bubba, and a kush. not just a pre-98 bubba kush that someone eventually "watered down" or "screwed with" or tried to "copy cat" etc... kinda cool to know, especially in case someone tries to tell u some crazy story about those strains. which seems to happen quite a bit.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

congrats on the vape. love my volcano so much i still stick my metal scissors in the hole for the on switch to keep using the 7 year(going on 8 in Feb 2014) thing. the switch had fell out almost a year ago and still using it!! HAAH! props your new vape!! i LOVE vape'n my girl just smoked out of her bowl... i almost cant stand the smoke. im hyper sensitive to cig smoke too tho. so it dont help

like no blunts for me, yucky! headache land. plus the taste.... ugh, barf


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 10, 2013)

Thx man. Guess theres a time frame on the warranty  Nice tool to be having and still going after almost 8 years thats wild, guess it is the money worth. Sry to hear bout the smoke sensitivity. Thanks for the strain history  Its a jungle out there.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Seems my garage girls are slow to flower compared to the tent in the dining room.
> I love new strains!!
> These things are vigorous and have crazy smells!!
> The BBM smells like new shoes and blueberry pie filling maybe.
> ...


Alien Kush line tends to breed out VERY heavily indica plants, sometimes with purple, blue or even redish coloring from the LVPK thats in it. ive been just recently doing A TON of reading on Alien Kush as i just tried some out of Traverse City MI this past week. i love the strain, and want it to grow for myself. im disgusted that swerve sells it, and i cant find another alien kush by itself in fem seed or anything. which would be ideal for me. 

i hope to just get a clone of this Alien Kush i had... i tried to ask my friend too: was it Fire alien kush? or white fire alien or anything like that? he says he thought its just a clone of the Alien Kush. but he is a bit unrealiable when it comes to remembering the names of strains specifically, especially something like this where it could easily be confused, by word of mouth especially. lil easier to keep up on paper... alien og, alien kush, fak, wfa, etc. etc....

thats why its stockier than any other OG u grown  nice strain for anxiety the alien kush is. i ran out of benzo's while the company was here. thank god for that alien kush, it helped so much with the rebound anxiety from benzo w/d.


where u get it?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

or rather... the Alien Kush tends to breed out very LVPK dominant it seems to me. every single hybrid of Alien Kush i see, i seem to see the LVPK in it, looking for it or not.

hope that makes a bit of sense.  again i love this strain and want it BADLY its the new big thing imo. although its not new to some folks.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Alien Kush line tends to breed out VERY heavily indica plants, sometimes with purple, blue or even redish coloring from the LVPK thats in it. ive been just recently doing A TON of reading on Alien Kush as i just tried some out of Traverse City MI this past week. i love the strain, and want it to grow for myself. im disgusted that swerve sells it, and i cant find another alien kush by itself in fem seed or anything. which would be ideal for me.
> 
> i hope to just get a clone of this Alien Kush i had... i tried to ask my friend too: was it Fire alien kush? or white fire alien or anything like that? he says he thought its just a clone of the Alien Kush. but he is a bit unrealiable when it comes to remembering the names of strains specifically, especially something like this where it could easily be confused, by word of mouth especially. lil easier to keep up on paper... alien og, alien kush, fak, wfa, etc. etc....
> 
> ...


AS you stated, unreliable guy I got it from.
it was a clone from C.L.
He said it was Alien Technology.

I texted him a week or so later and pushed it till he said it was Alien OG. I was disappointed, but really am still looking forward to it.
Only thing is she seems to be picky and always getting yellow and generally not looking too happy.

Prolly my growing isnt up to snuff honestly though.
She needs something and I cant figure it out lol.
I have to say after I fushed her and started flowering she has new growth that is doing better.
I lost the number for the guy when i broke my cell yesterday.

i love anti anxiety strains.
I used a kush styrain to get over my alcohol withdrawal several yrs ago, and helped with anxiety, and thats why I grow today.

I tried to find Alien Kush as a stand alone and havent yet.

What is LVPK?
Las Vegas Purple Kush?
Thats in the Alien?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

Alien Kush = LVPK Las Vegas Purple Kush x Alien Dog (chem(supposedly chem d according to seedfinder <--{who can suck sometimes}) x alien technology)

i love the Alien kush i tried, did i say that yet??  it could have been cured, stored and transported much better too. i got smashed down buds stuck to the damn goodsense baggie they were thrown in. started as a nice normal shaped, huge cola. :/ but the genetics were in there, i could tell by the high. its almost like a strain ive been looking for all my life high wise... not necessarily the strongest ive ever had. but maybe it would have been, had it been grown better and handled better before it hit my volcano. u know?? 

so let me know how that alien og turns out dude!! glad u are still growin!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

LMAO i was already typing all of that above


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

seedfinder says TCC sells it. i havent looked on tude or on TCC's website. i hate swerve so badly... thats part of why. im trying to find someone else with an Alien kush.

yeah u may have the same issue. its alien something!! u prolly right. i bet if its really alien OG it will grow taller than the normal alien kush, and stretch a bit more. but that LVPK will still be in there no matter what so u wont get a super tall plant just cuz its OGK in there.

may even branch outward less... like how OGK is so apically dominant sometimes. that also depends on the OGK used. like og 18 from RP/DNA tends to branch out a bit more, but is still very apically dominant. most OGK dont do that. they are VERY apically dominant. there is always exceptions tho


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

I heard so many stories about Alien Tech, like it was a landrace etc...but still sounded really good, like Gods Gift sounded to me.
I never got a gods gift that was the real thing, always some crappy OG that has no frost but yields like hell, or one time I got a SSh that was nice, but unexpected.

Still never smoked any GG, and still want to some day


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wish I could take a pic, but I broke my camera and my phone lol, but it is def dwarfed by my Mango haze and my Rascal OG


EDIT
Smoking some weelll cured Stank Ape this morning.
The high isnt energetic and giggly anymore, but still a strong high, but just really stoney now.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

another anxiety killer for me so far is : Dinachem. almost like the VERY distant afghan turns the chem strength into an anti anxiety and anti pain kind of strength. it still seems to carry some kind of psychoactive properties too like a heavy sativa would. i love that pheno of Dinachem that ive grown a couple times, my buddies have the clones of it and keep mothers for me. same with that grape ape im always talking up.  

that was my first and only Dinachem seed too... so maybe the rest will suck, but i highly doubt it. swerve sure thinks they will, told me: " Guava Chem ?? i highly doubt it. " and he went on to bash dinafem and the strain. there is a nice lil argument over in seed and strain reviews. 

its rediculous. look how much i seem to know about strains... yet i get chased out of that part of the forum by trolls that jump my case about how Swerve is right and im an idiot who doesnt know what im talking about. ive learned to laugh at it and try my best to leave it alone. i obviously might have a bit more intelligence than those fools. that doesnt mean if u like swerve you arent smart. i just dont care for him, and alot of what he is in or represents/owns/sells/says. and i get jumped on in that forum for that. god i bet that chem4 dinachem boss hogg thread is still floating around in there. i blew up at a couple people. ugh. bad times. so glad i can rub in there faces that it was ABSOLUTELY KILLER WEED!! from the very first seed... 

im trying to think of other good anti-anxiety ones. alot of indica x skunk mixes come to mind that were indica heavy. like the master kush that is skunk #1 x hindu kush landrace... thats a good example. some master kushes are nearly 100% indica tho, so thats a whole other argument.  but maybe indica heavy super skunk??
i say this because i know my grape ape(which is a skunk x indica hybrid) has some great anti anxiety properties, but carries some sativa to it as well. same with other skunk x indica hybrids. Red Cherry Berry is a good indica x skunk from Barney's that i had one seed of and it turned out good. these strains typically yield VERY well(thats why it was called "grape ape" like the big cartoon character. critical mass and critical + are based on indica x skunk 1 its a big building block in cannabis breeding really.) flower fairly fast especially for the amount of sativa and / or especially if they are indica heavy .


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2013)

Have you grown any Black Widow?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

i know nothing about this alien tech.... i was like alien what? trainwreck? big deal... well shit, i didnt know wtf i was talking about, that alien kush kicked in and i was like WOW. still gonna have to look that one up. but yeah that LVPK is semi-famous purple kush from LV nevada. obviously.  but ive heard insane stories of people being in LV and buying some purple weed that was WAY too strong for them. one guy had to give the rest away he said before he went back to the airport. no way he was risking it, the weed already had him so paranoid i geuss. haha not fun being scared but it would be nice to be able to get that high again.

i learned the hard way lately that i have an INSANE tolerance for thc/weed now. i blame the volcano, and growing my own.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> another anxiety killer for me so far is : Dinachem. almost like the VERY distant afghan turns the chem strength into an anti anxiety and anti pain kind of strength. it still seems to carry some kind of psychoactive properties too like a heavy sativa would. i love that pheno of Dinachem that ive grown a couple times, my buddies have the clones of it and keep mothers for me. same with that grape ape im always talking up.
> 
> that was my first and only Dinachem seed too... so maybe the rest will suck, but i highly doubt it. swerve sure thinks they will, told me: " Guava Chem ?? i highly doubt it. " and he went on to bash dinafem and the strain. there is a nice lil argument over in seed and strain reviews.
> 
> ...


My Hindu Skunk was def an anxiety inducer for me for some reason, but she was so fruity and tasty I over-indulged a few times.
I let her go as she was so mite prone for some reason, and smell/taste isnt enough to keep her around.

Maybe Ill get a pic on my kids phone and put it up here of a few strains since they are 3rd week into flower now and then you can see the Alien.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Have you grown any Black Widow?


only lots of White Widow hybrids myself. Black Widow is what White Widow was originally called. i believe shantibaba did that one?? while with GHS i believe. they changed the name to "white" widow. im not sure on why, i could speculate at best. thats why Mr nice has a Black Widow. its supposedly the original which im skeptical of, but either way would probably love. 

i love white widow, and all the widow hybrids ive grown. most recently: Nirvana - Chrystal and it was sativa heavy too. so it may have been widow heavy. either way it had a killer all around buzz that leans a bit towards the eyes and head. love it!!

u grow it or like it Mohican??


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Says I have to have 10 charachters to edit lol.
I had like 2 sentences...anyway.

I said I tend to avoid all those sites where they have all the Interwebz wannabe gangstaz now to keep my stress level down


----------



## supchaka (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone's a Chatty Cathy this morning! Over there stomping out gaggers skunkyum? Lol I kid!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hopefully my BBM Blue Bubba Master turns out to be the anti-anxiety type as well.
I think it has a nice bb influence by the smell, no that I have ever grown a real BB yet either.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

yeah well im talking about just another part of RIU. people in another forum i wont give my name of or mention... they love me. someone needs strain info, i either help or try to send them to the right places or people. it should work like that here. people helping people. when someone is wrong, dont be an ass about it. if its an opinion, u can debate it, but do it respectfully. im sure ive been in the wrong sometimes but damn have i been treated badly in Seed and Strain Reviews here on RIU. and i love u guys, u all treat me with great respect and let me rattle on and try to help or just talk 

love club 600 talk about it in person sometimes


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Someone's a Chatty Cathy this morning! Over there stomping out gaggers skunkyum? Lol I kid!


well.... blushes... i have been doing alot better. now that im on a benzo... it took my sciatica pain away like a miracle. its like i was all tensed up and also benzos have muscle relaxation if u take the right ones. im on klonopin(clonazepam) and etizolam(an unscheduled RC "theinodiazepene" i think i spelled that right. anyone wants to know about etizolam there is a ton of info u can find by google it. wikipedia has a very good page on it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etizolam


STOMPING EM!!  u know it!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive been staring at this for a half hour. No matter how I try I can't seem to WILL the plants into shedding their leaves and jumping in the other bag.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

EDIT: STOMPING EM!!  u know it! j/k its funny tho already have like 40-50 likes since last day i was on i think. mostly from in here. some other places u dont get that kind of love. used to be that rep was a big deal here... i cant get it to work right usually anymore.

but none the less... as actually sober as i am. (obviously benzos are a downer) i am just typing away today 

edit wouldnt work


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

i use paper plates all the time while trimming down and stuff NICE!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

so can anyone vouch for the Smelly Cherry. against the Sour Cherry i meant. or better yet compare the two at all? i know i asked already, it just got buried quickly.

something tells me Hemlock would vouch for the Sour Cherry  lmao. i kinda like it better myself from what i read and see. its my girl who wants the smelly after reading about the pelvic pain relief review, and the cramp relief review on the BB webshop site. id prefer a caseyband cherry to a black rose/exodus cheese one if i had to choose. but they both sound nice. so that why i ask u great folks!! thx!!

oh man i hate this awful sad, horrid commercials about abused and abandoned animals from the ASPCA. i have to turn it or they always get me upset, very.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> so can anyone vouch for the Smelly Cherry. against the Sour Cherry i meant. or better yet compare the two at all? i know i asked already, it just got buried quickly.
> 
> something tells me Hemlock would vouch for the Sour Cherry  lmao. i kinda like it better myself from what i read and see. its my girl who wants the smelly after reading about the pelvic pain relief review, and the cramp relief review on the BB webshop site. id prefer a caseyband cherry to a black rose/exodus cheese one if i had to choose. but they both sound nice. so that why i ask u great folks!! thx!!
> 
> oh man i hate this awful sad, horrid commercials about abused and abandoned animals from the ASPCA. i have to turn it or they always get me upset, very.


I am in the same boat as to which cherry to try.
\I thik I will be going with the Sour as I am a colored weed fanatic still, and like to have a colored plant in there flowering if I can.
Seems that the bold colors arent usually the best smoke, but still I look for her.

As far as the animal thing I hate to see that as well.
I actually got pissed about some dog fighting pics and vids I saw on youtube while looking at bluepit grows.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Ive been staring at this for a half hour. No matter how I try I can't seem to WILL the plants into shedding their leaves and jumping in the other bag.




 Maybe a song will help coax them.

[video=youtube;WR0Ew4kZCG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR0Ew4kZCG4[/video]


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 10, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> oh man i hate this awful sad, horrid commercials about abused and abandoned animals from the ASPCA. i have to turn it or they always get me upset, very.


im sure this is what was being played.

[video=youtube;1SiylvmFI_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SiylvmFI_8[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah thats the song, my youngest daughter hates those commercials.
If she had money she would give it all away to them lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

@smellzlikeskunkyum

Have you looked into the Cannaventure tennessee Purple Kush, seems to have a nice bit of alien in there

&#8203;Genetics: Tennessee Hogsbreath clone / Alien Kush x Purple Berry / Alien Kush

They are regs, and thinking about getting 2-3 of em to see what comes of it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

no its the christmas one. good guess tho

yes i had. im having issues witht the tude tho... or i would have took advantage of the christmas promo and woulda got something. it was one of the ones i pointed out to my girl.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy do all? The ladies are really taking to their transplant nicely  starting to see jagged rigid blade teeth on my leaves again, sign of much happiness to me... Dont worry I'll post a pic of what Im talking about lol as Im sure a few of you may be scratching your heads on that half arsed description.
> 
> Peace.



This is what I was trying to get at.




Heres and older one.





Space Bubble


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> no its the christmas one. good guess tho
> 
> yes i had. im having issues witht the tude tho... or i would have took advantage of the christmas promo and woulda got something. it was one of the ones i pointed out to my girl.


Not sure if this post was to me, but if it was:

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/cannaventure-tennessee-purple-kush


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

right now im in the middle of asking them why my bank accused them of having too many fraud issues for them to do business. ive been thru hell and back trying to order with them last 3 or 4 times. 

i also wish i could get fem's i dont have the room for reg seeds where im at. so they are just for future use basically. im wasting them by using them where im at now. just like i did with that Psycho Killer. i had a friend with a clone but he "got his plants stolen" at a conveinient time.

btw about purple being weak.. not always true  but i feel ya. my grape ape is way better than my purps. but both are 100% purple calyxes and a lil bit on the leaves
orange hairs.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure if this post was to me, but if it was:
> 
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/cannaventure-tennessee-purple-kush


i was talking about the song for the ASPCA commercial i posted another one to u. i looked at that strain already its hard for me to buy regs.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This is what I was trying to get at.
> View attachment 2924032View attachment 2924033


 u can tell they are healthy. lots of indicators but yeah u can use the tips of the leaves a lot in that way
nice stuff man


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

My grape ape had zero purple.
I have only had purple calyxes 2x out of 50-75 strains I have flowered and was shooting for purple over half the time lol.
I have had several GDP clones that were not purple.
My grape Krush has purple leaves only.
My Grape Ape wasnt purple
I had a Mr Nice guy with purple calyxes, and a gdp x BB cross (if it was marked right) with red/purple calyxes, and a blueberry or purple? x diesel as well.

I got one seeds from my GDP X BB

I am def gonna get a pack of the Sour Cherry when I have the money to do so though.
I cant miss it seems with a 10 pack to get a red or purple girl.


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 10, 2013)

Drop the temp in the grow room a couple days and things will purple up for ya


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My grape ape had zero purple.
> I have only had purple calyxes 2x out of 50-75 strains I have flowered and was shooting for purple over half the time lol.
> I have had several GDP clones that were not purple.
> My grape Krush has purple leaves only.
> ...


i just got a PM asking where i got my PGA. lmfao... 

sry yours wasnt want u wanted... id like to donate my pheno to the BB honestly. i think they might just be impressed. no telling tho... i dont push it on anyone, but i sure talk about it alot. i love it. its just a great all around strain that needs very little veg for a huge yield, and its always purple like i was saying. love it. people buy it up like crazy... they get picky on me damnit!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> Drop the temp in the grow room a couple days and things will purple up for ya


maybe did i already post about my 2 different GA phenos from 2 different seeds? one of the two was not gonna purple even if it froze. just like the GHS exodus cheese i grew outside this year. no color change except to yellow at the end on the leaves. it even had a few pink hairs which i seem to get outside in that spot always. they turn orange in drying tho. dont get too excited. ive had blue/purple hairs on dried bud tho... been a while since ive seen any of that!! thats something!!

almost all plants can go purple at the very end with the right temps and other conditions. yes. but this is different. this PGA is almost a guaranteed purple unless u stress it bad enough to have green "spots" in the buds. the leaves usually are green, tho some of those smaller bud leaflets turn purple, or get covered with the purple colored resin.

yep, purple trichomes. its neat. the kief in my grinder turns a darker color as u grind up more of the purple grape ape. ive looked under a scope at some other purple weeds before. sometimes the stalk of the trichomes will be purple and a bit will even be in the heads too! not always tho. i have a nice Cannabis Culture magazine from back in the day that explains how purple in cannabis works. its quite the read.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

most colorful strain ive ever seen: VISC F'n Incredible it was mentioned, and had multiple pics in the article. purple plant 100% with pink hairs, wow. no stupid led lighting either. i hate that.


BASS: if its GDP x Big bud. thats very similar to Grape Ape. grape ape was kinda like a high yield skunk/indica type of strain, but from what i have read most, they used grand daddy purple in place of said indica. so its similar. barneys tried to release a version of it. even their picture has zero purple in it.

mine looks more like the pics Rare Dankness uses for their Rare Darkness strain. RD 1 x a purple grape ape from Michigan. (at least i was told so, mine did too...) obviously the Rare Darkness is a hybrid with some ogk in it tho from the RD 1 they use to breed.

this grape ape i got so lucky with has really helped me "get my foot in the door" so to speak with some good friends to have.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Ive been staring at this for a half hour. No matter how I try I can't seem to WILL the plants into shedding their leaves and jumping in the other bag.


i feel u supchaka. i have plenty of weed work to do and dont feel like doing it. i have a pineapple express and OG 18 that need to be re-potted and put into flower. among six thousand other things... clean the lights, eat food, dont die. etc... so much work, not enough lazy. need more thc in brain... im off to do just that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dont get me wrong my GDP and Grape APE were good smoke and tasty, but just no more than some purple leaves like my Grape kRush does.
The Mr Nice that was Red in the calyxes I didnt like the high it made me paranoid and just a weird uncomfortable feeling

I wouldnt be chasing the purple so much if I got a hold of a good one and had a few clones taken.
No doubt unless it was fire I would get tired of it soon enough.

Mt Dj Shorts Grape Krush is in my avatar btw...I have had it all purple on top, but mostly just leaves and a light tint of blue maybe to the buds, but only noticeable in contrast to bright green ones.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2013)

Veg tings.





Soil tad hot.





Twins (spotteed by Doobiebru before)





Basil chilling in the corner minding it's own beeswax.





On the list of jobs to be done, de-s33d the rest of the Blue Pit...chore off.





Back to the film.
Slainte
DST


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

My Firedog is Wifi x AlienDawg ((The White x Fire Kush) x (Alien Technology x Chemdog D))

Some great info on LA Conf a few pages back, great to see some others who absolutely love this beast.


Some LA's in flower...

View attachment 2924135View attachment 2924136View attachment 2924138View attachment 2924139View attachment 2924140View attachment 2924141


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

Some Snaps of SinMints! Super frosty already,,,,


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally a couple of Blimburn Widow x Amnesia


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 10, 2013)

Man the 600 been busy. Makes me want to go smoke some bud. Peace.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well the selection process has begun, we are down 2 to males, of course I kept a clone of each because they were beautiful and I want to do something with them 

Some sexy pr0n going down here in the 6, can't wait until I get to see it. 

Oh almost forgot I supercropped my big bitch! lol I'll get some pics when they wake up.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 10, 2013)

u know i never was big on cocoa kush from DJ short but that went all purple for someone i know. it was a very dark purple.

sry for droppin in and going so fast. ill try and condense from now on. its just a pain on this forum sometimes for me.
well if i could find my cord id have some pr0n for u. damnit. its on the camera... SEE DAMNIT!! ITS RIGHT HERE! ugh, i hate when people touch my stuff and i cant find afterwards.

when i find the damn thing ill get it together for you all. some outdoor stuff... some pics of newer indoor junk. some grape ape i think even, if not i can take more i just got to find the cord first.

ill peace out for now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 10, 2013)

They should have made USB cables spring-loaded & retractable in our computers.
I lose them, give up on trying to find it, go buy another, and then find the "lost" cable a month later.
Micro, Mini, Standard.
(_soon to be "USB-A" _: *http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57614456-76/with-new-usb-connector-no-more-wrong-way-up-cables/*

I could about start my own USB cable store.

USB-r-US!

or
U, S & Beyond

or
USB King

or
USB Factory Outlet

or
USB Factory

or
McUSB's

or
USB Emporium

or
USB Hut

or 
USBsoft

or
General USB

or
Men's USB Wherehouse

or
USB One

or
USB Only

or
USBshack

or
What Are You Waiting For Already?! USB!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> u know i never was big on cocoa kush from DJ short but that went all purple for someone i know. it was a very dark purple.
> 
> sry for droppin in and going so fast. ill try and condense from now on. its just a pain on this forum sometimes for me.
> well if i could find my cord id have some pr0n for u. damnit. its on the camera... SEE DAMNIT!! ITS RIGHT HERE! ugh, i hate when people touch my stuff and i cant find afterwards.
> ...


I was actually looking at Coco Kush, but the prices for his genetics are too high IMO, and are not in my range.
Here is the advertised image of it though.






This is more purple than my DJ's KG though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

welsh nice i would like to try the sinmint but it is sold out all the time i got Breeders this go but sin city and tga will be for summer i think if i can fit them in. i have to many to grow right now.



> *I used to take meds for depression...who ever knew growing plants could make one feel so much better?!? *


 you said it my man I LOVE MY GROW!

did a lot of reading time to smoke


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh boy, I gotta take the pressed over the un-pressed,,, sure thing.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn the 6 be popping lately.

I'm ready to see some dumb flowers! All this principle is making me jealous!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

from last grow but here you go giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi 6, my name is grape god, see my many tops...



Bravo gen, beautiful girl. Who you think this took after?


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

looking good,how is the node spaceing?grapegod was very stocky,them leaves look like grapegod some what.any smells yet?stem rub.
her size looks like white funk.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

G how many seeds do you pop when you do a run.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> G how many seeds do you pop when you do a run.


if its something I really think I plan on keeping around ill do 2-3 packs(12 seeds a pack)
if im just looking to see what the cross can do,ill pop 1 pack.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

I threw about 150 pips down last run haha. Im about to put a few more packs down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 10, 2013)

This one is for jhod:

*http://news.yahoo.com/photos/volkswagen-to-end-production-of-the-vw-bus-1380047061-slideshow/


*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

i am with you guys. i have 30 of my cross going now. i only got 20 dog and 20 bp sent but i am runnig them all at one time going to get some more seed stock and keep working on my Alligator Kush for a while if it is what it looks like so far


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This one is for jhod:
> 
> *http://news.yahoo.com/photos/volkswagen-to-end-production-of-the-vw-bus-1380047061-slideshow/
> 
> ...


i want a bus truck like the guy on am pickers


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I threw about 150 pips down last run haha. Im about to put a few more packs down.


hell yea..

I am likeing the frost this 600 blue mh is given my plant..the trich are not milky yet. 
same cut under hps,the trich on this cut are already milky
the buds are fuller on the hps side..
this is the 600mh side

MH plant is DWC(18gal tote) HPS side is 7gal soil..ill get full plant pic soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I threw about 150 pips down last run haha. Im about to put a few more packs down.


i put a bunch down but lost some to the same aphids that got on my clones i took f'in cheep peat. you had some not germ on those right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2013)

So my gojis are looking mostly cloudy. Kinda concerned about missing their window. The calyx are much bigger to start than the last plant was and the pistols are turning a gold color instead of redorange.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So my gojis are looking mostly cloudy. Kinda concerned about missing their window. The calyx are much bigger to start than the last plant was and the pistols are turning a gold color instead of redorange.


how is the bud looking on them? what week they in if u don not mind me asking?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> how is the bud looking on them? what week they in if u don not mind me asking?


They are in week 8 Thursday. Very big trich heads and alot of em.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are in week 8 Thursday. Very big trich heads and alot of em.


and you want them to go 9-10 weeks?
them trich may just get really milky for you in the next 10 or so days,id say you are right on point,not that I have grown goji og.

hell them pics I put up,are at 33 days or so of 12/12,with a lot of milky trich already,and I know hey are gonna go for 10 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> looking good,how is the node spaceing?grapegod was very stocky,them leaves look like grapegod some what.any smells yet?stem rub.
> her size looks like white funk.


She was pretty tight until the flip, she was a bush and then the flip came and she fucking exploded. She doesn't stink that much unless I bump her or rub her. She's got a very fruity tone, very sweet smelling. I've never grown white funk so Idk. What's flower time?



whodatnation said:


> I threw about 150 pips down last run haha. Im about to put a few more packs down.


Share the wealth lol! 

No but for real someday I'd love to run some of yours


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> and you want them to go 9-10 weeks?
> them trich may just get really milky for you in the next 10 or so days,id say you are right on point,not that I have grown goji og.
> 
> hell them pics I put up,are at 33 days or so of 12/12,with a lot of milky trich already,and I know hey are gonna go for 10 weeks.


so is it normal for them to be milky before finish? I haven't grown a strain that got milky before its advert finish time.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> so is it normal for them to be milky before finish? I haven't grown a strain that got milky before its advert finish time.


Very normal, trichs change from day to day. I've seen milky at 23 days but it ended up going 11 weeks. 

Cannabis is an amazing plant


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Very normal, trichs change from day to day. I've seen milky at 23 days but it ended up going 11 weeks.
> 
> Cannabis is an amazing plant


 *Cannabis is the most amazing plant imo*


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> *Cannabis is the most amazing plant imo*


Yes it is, but there are so many other amazing herbs out there. 

It's so much more fun to grow your own spices and know what's in it. I love horticulture and will do it until the day I die. The feds can do what they want, I'm going to do me.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> She was pretty tight until the flip, she was a bush and then the flip came and she fucking exploded. She doesn't stink that much unless I bump her or rub her. She's got a very fruity tone, very sweet smelling. I've never grown white funk so Idk. What's flower time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like the Grapegod (clone) was very dom,in the smell department,and veg stage with the stout growth.
as for the growth when flipd to 12/12,that id say is the (white funk)={white kush x sour diesel)..

the grapegod went 56-63 days 12/12
and white funk went 10 weeks+

the one I grew out went for 9 weeks,well I let her go that long,i was ready to smoke.
very fruity stank.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> sounds like the Grapegod (clone) was very dom,in the smell department,and veg stage with the stout growth.
> as for the growth when flipd to 12/12,that id say is the (white funk)={white kush x sour diesel)..
> 
> the grapegod went 56-63 days 12/12
> ...


Ya idk there is like so many traits lol. She is a beauty though. Guess I'll see once the flowers really start to appear. Is that white funk ^^^? that spacing looks just like what mine did. 

How were they as far as yielders? I've had to throw 5 out cuz of males already, down to 15


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i am with you guys. i have 30 of my cross going now. i only got 20 dog and 20 bp sent but i am runnig them all at one time going to get some more seed stock and keep working on my Alligator Kush for a while if it is what it looks like so far


I have also found it not completely necessary to pop an army, 5 blue pit beans game me 3 awesome females, quality throughout my own crosses has held up strongly too, for me at least. 



genuity said:


> hell yea..
> 
> I am likeing the frost this 600 blue mh is given my plant..the trich are not milky yet. View attachment 2924461
> same cut under hps,the trich on this cut are already milkyView attachment 2924460
> ...


I second the hell yeah! Only big variable you got there is the growing medium. Iv done the same thing in same medium with somewhat the same results. I should dig it up. 



Dr.D81 said:


> i put a bunch down but lost some to the same aphids that got on my clones i took f'in cheep peat. you had some not germ on those right?


On the 150 pip pop I did have some germ issues, 60% or so I chalk it up to poor medium. This time around (different seeds but all created at the same time) I had great results, 100% on the berry bubble and 90ish on the BnS f2,,, and again my medium was not up to par ffs when will I learn.



Flaming Pie said:


> So my gojis are looking mostly cloudy. Kinda concerned about missing their window. The calyx are much bigger to start than the last plant was and the pistols are turning a gold color instead of redorange.


I havnt checked trichs in years. I just tend to eyeball the flowers and plant as a whole looking for that "done" look, can just tell wen shes given it all she has. My thought on it is I'll let the genetics decide trich ripeness ratios at that point, as different trich stages can have different psychoactive and physical effects.
Still just the idea in my head Im not saying this is fact or whatever.
If I want more cbd and such I'll use indica dom genetics with trichs that tend to ripen faster thus giving you the classic effects from its cannabinol ratios. 
Racy high highs more sativa with trichs that tend to be more clear come harvest because they take longer to degrade "ripen" ... And hybrids are for smugs. 


IDK I may be off, I know I am, but maybe on the right track? 



Anywho thats what this lil bowl of bubbly did to me haha... Fukin post has taken forever and my chicken is ready.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> *Cannabis is the most amazing plant imo*


I used to think Robert was the most amazing Plant singer...

[youtube]_fi0TWY2lBQ[/youtube]


... until I heard these plants sing...

[youtube]nXhhAXjKmIU[/youtube]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. This is my first sativa grow so I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I havnt checked trichs in years. I just tend to eyeball the flowers and plant as a whole looking for that "done" look, can just tell wen shes given it all she has. My thought on it is I'll let the genetics decide trich ripeness ratios at that point, as different trich stages can have different psychoactive and physical effects.
> Still just the idea in my head Im not saying this is fact or whatever.
> If I want more cbd and such I'll use indica dom genetics with trichs that tend to ripen faster thus giving you the classic effects from its cannabinol ratios.
> Racy high highs more sativa with trichs that tend to be more clear come harvest because they take longer to degrade "ripen" ... And hybrids are for smugs.
> ...


I like your thinking, oh and that looks like a turd!


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 10, 2013)

My sexy ladies looking lovely. If I don't say myself. Hope everyones doing grea. View attachment 2924576View attachment 2924572View attachment 2924574View attachment 2924578


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Who you said that clear sativa trichs take longer to degrade?

I have noticed all my perfectly picked buds continue to ripen or degrade while in the jar, and my energetic happysmoke turns into couchlock body hiogh after 6+ months in the jar.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> My sexy ladies looking lovely. View attachment 2924576View attachment 2924572View attachment 2924574View attachment 2924578


Looking fucking dank j! Good to see ya bro.

I'd love a cut of that girl, you found a keeper for sure!


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya idk there is like so many traits lol. She is a beauty though. Guess I'll see once the flowers really start to appear. Is that white funk ^^^? that spacing looks just like what mine did.
> 
> How were they as far as yielders? I've had to throw 5 out cuz of males already, down to 15


them pics are of (GG X WF)>>>these are the one my boy did
his 2nd or 3rd grow,600 hps...3gal fabric pots,jacks classics 20-20-20.

he had 4 under his light,and they had it real ruff...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> [youtube]nXhhAXjKmIU[/youtube]


I want to hear my plants sing. How awesome. Maybe I'll put this together... you can make your own plant singer machine.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Singing-plant-Make-your-plant-sing-with-Arduino-/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Who you said that clear sativa trichs take longer to degrade?
> 
> I have noticed all my perfectly picked buds continue to ripen or degrade while in the jar, and my energetic happysmoke turns into couchlock body hiogh after 6+ months in the jar.


 that is normal the thc brakes down into other cem. like cbd and cbn and stuff that gives you that stony fill


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> them pics are of (GG X WF)>>>these are the one my boy didView attachment 2924583View attachment 2924584View attachment 2924586
> his 2nd or 3rd grow,600 hps...3gal fabric pots,jacks classics 20-20-20.
> 
> he had 4 under his light,and they had it real ruff...


 i liked the look of whodats also


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> them pics are of (GG X WF)>>>these are the one my boy didView attachment 2924583View attachment 2924584View attachment 2924586
> his 2nd or 3rd grow,600 hps...3gal fabric pots,jacks classics 20-20-20.
> 
> he had 4 under his light,and they had it real ruff...


Well either way I'd say good things are to come


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is normal the thc bracks down into other cem. like cbd and cbn and stuff that gives you that stony fill


The bad thing is I wanted some favorite strains to cure more to get "better" but they got different instead and I lost the high type I loved when I hid them.

Oh well live and learn


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I want to hear my plants sing. How awesome. Maybe I'll put this together... you can make your own plant singer machine.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Singing-plant-Make-your-plant-sing-with-Arduino-/


That would be the shit!

I'll bet this is what they'll be singing...

[video=youtube_share;ABc8ciT5QLs]http://youtu.be/ABc8ciT5QLs[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks guys. This is my first sativa grow so I didn't know what to expect.


No problem it's what the 6 is for.

Oh and I never welcomed you, I know everyone else did but i'I've been busy. Welcome pie


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I like your thinking, oh and that looks like a turd!


I wast going to make a fsm pooping on my bowl,,, and it melting in my lungs, but decided not to. 



bassman999 said:


> Who you said that clear sativa trichs take longer to degrade?
> 
> I have noticed all my perfectly picked buds continue to ripen or degrade while in the jar, and my energetic happysmoke turns into couchlock body hiogh after 6+ months in the jar.


Well I guess longer to ripen on the plant, once its down and curing I think the game changes. Got to do everything at that point to preserve the trich status but it will age into something. Temp/RH/light all important. 




DoobieBrother said:


> That would be the shit!
> 
> I'll bet this is what they'll be singing...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ABc8ciT5QLs]http://youtu.be/ABc8ciT5QLs[/video]


haha for sure... Dont let them hear you singing this though!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0K0Ve0ZvM


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;5w0K0Ve0ZvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0K0Ve0ZvM[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2013)

Day 4 - 12/12 - Headband

View attachment 2924679View attachment 2924678View attachment 2924677View attachment 2924675View attachment 2924674


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I wast going to make a fsm pooping on my bowl,,, and it melting in my lungs, but decided not to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I would of done it! But I've gota sick sense of humor lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2013)

Get your visa's ready........


Uruguay approves worlds first national marketplace for legal marijuana 

Tuesday's vote by Uruguays Senate gave final congressional approval to create the worlds first national marketplace for legal marijuana. The audacious experiment will have the government oversee production, sales and consumption of a drug that's illegal almost everywhere else.

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 

Tuesday, December 10, 2013, 8:48 PM.

MONTEVIDEO, Uruguay  Uruguays Senate gave final congressional approval Tuesday to create the worlds first national marketplace for legal marijuana, an audacious experiment that will have the government oversee production, sales and consumption of a drug illegal almost everywhere else.

The vote was 16 to 13, with the governing Broad Front majority united in favor. The plan now awaits the signature of President Jose Mujica, who wants the market to begin operating next year.

The Senate voted to regulate the entire process of growing, selling and using a drug that is illegal almost everywhere else. 

Two-thirds of Uruguayans oppose a government-run marijuana industry, according to opinion polls. But Mujica said hes convinced the global drug war is a failure and feels bureaucrats can do a better job of containing addictions and beating organized crime than police, soldiers and prison guards.

The plan now awaits the signature of President Jose Mujica, who wants the market to begin operating next year. 

Today is an historic day. Many countries of Latin America, and many governments, will take this law as an example, cheered Sen. Constanza Moreira, voting with the Broad Front majority.

Uruguays drug control agency will have 120 days, until mid-April, to draft regulations imposing state control over the entire market for marijuana, from seed to smoke.

Everyone involved must be licensed and registered, with government monitors enforcing limits such as the 40 grams a month any adult will be able to buy at pharmacies for any reason or the six marijuana plants that license-holders will be allowed to grow at home.

Congress lower house approved the bill in late July, and senators rejected all proposed amendments, enforcing party discipline before Tuesdays debate to assure the outcome.

Former Health Minister Alfredo Solari, a Colorado Party senator, warned Tuesday that children and adolescents will more easily get their hands on pot and that the effects of this policy on public health will be terrible.

Uruguayan Senator Lucia Topolansky (center) votes to approve a law legalizing marijuana in the Legislative Palace in Montevideo, on December 10. 

But Sen. Roberto Conde, a former deputy foreign minister with the Broad Front, said marijuana is already established in Uruguay. Its a drug that is already seen as very low risk and enormously easy to get.

Mujica, a 78-year-old former leftist guerrilla who spent years in jail while many others experimented with marijuana, said the goal is to reduce drug use. A government ad campaign launched Friday makes the same point, warning of pot smokings dangers to human health.

This is not liberalization of marijuana. It can be consumed within certain parameters established by law. I think it will reduce consumption, Sen. Luis Gallo, a retired doctor who favored the bill, told The Associated Press.

The government got help from a national TV campaign and other lobbying efforts supporting by billionaire currency speculator and philanthropist George Soros and his Open Society Foundation and Drug Policy Alliance. In September, Mujica met with Soros and billionaire David Rockefeller in New York to explain his experiment.

These deep-pocketed connections drew criticism from Mujicas opponents.

I would say to Mr. Soros, to Mr. Rockefeller, and to the president of the republic that you dont experiment with the Uruguayans. We are not guinea pigs, Colorado Party Sen. Pedro Bordaberry said Tuesday.

Hannah Hetzer, a lobbyist for the Alliance who moved to Montevideo for the campaign, watched closely from the Senate gallery.

Uruguay is seeking an alternative to a failed model. I think that this is the beginning of the end of a prohibitionist model and the beginning of a more intelligent focus, she said.


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/uruguay-approves-world-national-market-legal-pot-article-1.1543967#ixzz2n90WdhlR


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

one step at a time


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 10, 2013)

and now that i am done reading what i missed (busy over here) good morning 6. Got to swap out that light so i can get a little blue light mixed in the flower room.

Thanks again for the inut on the whole mh with hps thing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

i think you will like how it turns out myself


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 11, 2013)

i am sure i will, and will definitely let you guys know.

sometimes i am in awe of how great a tool the internet can be for those of us who love to grow. 30 years ago i wouldn't have had access to such a talented pool of amazing growers from around the world. Technology is crazy.

on the bright side just received some kokush pollen and blew a load all over my kokush cut that's in flower and also decided to put a few dribbles on my og.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

i love seeds. well of to bed 4 hour and i am back up. keep it green


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I was actually looking at Coco Kush, but the prices for his genetics are too high IMO, and are not in my range.
> Here is the advertised image of it though.
> 
> 
> ...


the tolerance build up was crazy fast, even for my girl who doesnt have as high of a tolerance. it sucked i hate to say it. flavor got old the first day. straight black ass coffee with no sweet. yuk. ive had other coffee/chocolate like smelling or tasting strains or just bags that were much better on the tongue than this cocoa kush imo/ime.

same guy had a bomb pheno of blueberry from dj short. he wouldnt share for anything. only thing he would ever give up was this pineapple sour kush that ended up being a hermie factory. and i even paid him for the clones. what a cheap bastard. 

i want some damn Alien Kush damnit!! looking all damn day for damned shit, damnit. Shit-damnit! as me and my friends used to get frizzle fried and say while jamming some frizzle fry.  u "clay" heads will know clay having a double meaning if u really know!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 11, 2013)

i heard about that being in the works COF i think blimburn is based there if im not insane. which is very very possible even if im right


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2013)

Hellas pinderkaas, the word "National" kind of blows the game outta the water. I believe the scheme will be for locals only......
[youtube]meF7NmfnXZ0[/youtube]



curious old fart said:


> Get your visa's ready........
> 
> 
> Uruguay approves worlds first national marketplace for legal marijuana
> ...



Cool video:
[youtube]G4qgzsaNN7s[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 11, 2013)

Two steps forward, one step back...

*http://news.yahoo.com/video/fresno-county-supervisors-ok-preliminary-061717637.html

"Fresno County supervisors OK preliminary marijuana ban

Fresno County is a step closer to making growing medical marijuana against the law."*


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a little question for you guys. In the past I only used 1 cool tube but when I moved them to the shed I used 2 cool tubes and sucked the air through 1 into and through the other. My question will this over heat and cause the 2nd bulb to burn out? My bulb burned out in 2 days so I figured it's something I did because its not even 2 months old and I just redid every thing. I have a back up and didn't hook up the 2nd tube to the exhaust fan till I figure out if that is what caused my bulb to blow. Thanks ahead. off to school.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

Im using two 600's cool tube and all heat goes over second bulb and had no issues, I am using a extraction fan a size up from what I need though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 11, 2013)

Wind-powered, mobile art:

[video=youtube_share;MYGJ9jrbpvg]http://youtu.be/MYGJ9jrbpvg[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2013)

likewise, I am using 2 within cool tubes, same air blowing over both. The top one is slightly hotter than the bottom one but not massively. And no burn outs here....


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

i ran a cooltube with no fan for over a week on 24/0 with no ill effect, i can only assume you had a dodgy bulb. it can happen


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> sounds like the Grapegod (clone) was very dom,in the smell department,and veg stage with the stout growth.
> as for the growth when flipd to 12/12,that id say is the (white funk)={white kush x sour diesel)..
> 
> the grapegod went 56-63 days 12/12
> ...


Rep added.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't rep very often either. My rep hand is strong.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Dec 11, 2013)

well....another semester down...seems like as soon as school gets goin i disappear from this forum ah well....i probably dont belong anymore since ive upgraded to a thouie...unless you kind folks dont mind keeping an imposter around lol.

Lovin all dank herb shots...keep up the good work folks. I'm waitin on the full moon to bring the axe to 4 of my 7 girls in the tent. Can't wait for some oth the most delicious looking herb ive ever grown....anywho...the binger is callin my name

happy tokin


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

"once a 600, always a 600".

or something along them lines anyway........


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 11, 2013)

DaSmokinBear said:


> well....another semester down...seems like as soon as school gets goin i disappear from this forum ah well....i probably dont belong anymore *since ive upgraded to a thouie*...unless you kind folks dont mind keeping an imposter around lol.


I think you were trying to say Downgraded. Either way you are always welcome here. Glad to see you back.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2013)

4 days dry and trimmed. I'm still going through my drying method to the end before I pop into the jar with the boveda packs. Tis my thought that to get the bud as close to cured first anyways is going to increase the longevity of the pack since it won't have as much "work" to do. I would imagine that you could go to the glass early and let the pack do some of the work if you don't mind using them up. I'd also like to see what one can do with some overly dry bud. I might do a test on that. 

So 4 days, and as trimmed as they're gonna get from me. The LA Con weighs in at 7.3oz and the Headband at 3.4oz. The headband shriveled up a lot on me and I would have let it go a little longer if the dying leaves hadn't started working their way into the bud. 4 more plants to harvest still, 2 this weekend and 2 sometime after.






Everything else is at 55 days flower. Heres Girl Scout Cookies. Sorry the frosty doesn't show up with a cell phone taking pics through a pair of sunglasses with no flash!






Peacock? YP? I don't even know anymore... it doesn't resemble either really. These buds are really fat but I can tell they're also pretty hollow when I squeeze them.


























Group shot






Oh yeah I almost killed some clones! Forgot to water them and hadn't even looked at them in a day or two, 2 of them were kissing carpet, or trying to.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

So my plant is mag deficient. Do I just add a small amount of calmag? The calcium is so much higher than the mag in that. Makes me worry.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So my plant is mag deficient. Do I just add a small amount of calmag? The calcium is so much higher than the mag in that. Makes me worry.


epsom salt is a source of Mag I believe that might help you without having cal


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'd also like to see what one can do with some overly dry bud. I might do a test on that.


I put some real dry bud in a pint jar with a boveda pack, in 2 days i could squish the bud, and the smell was back!

Im sold

FJG


----------



## james2500 (Dec 11, 2013)

I havnt checked trichs in years. I just tend to eyeball the flowers and plant as a whole looking for that "done" look, can just tell wen shes given it all she has.

Hey man we are like, you know twins haha..i try to tell people, the plant is what you see and all that business under the soil together. I have this skywalker/og that refuses to quit growing fresh bud on top.the rest of the plants are getting tired so I'm going to chop next week, that will be 11 weeks flower..maybe I'll take some whole plant shots later today these girls all grow long legs before they bud out.​


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So my plant is mag deficient. Do I just add a small amount of calmag? The calcium is so much higher than the mag in that. Makes me worry.


If you're using tap water and still think you have a deficiency I'd go with a small dose, like 50% at the most. If you're using RO or filtered water then I'd do the full dose.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

I use 5ml of calmag in every 5l bottle of water for feed, and I sprinkle a teaspoon of epsom salts over once a week. 

I think thats what makes the leaves on mine so dark


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 11, 2013)

i hate re-wetting weed. omg i hate that so badly. i can almost always tell when its been done. gentle or not. lettuce, cigar fresheners, couple drips of water in a bag... i actually called someone out on that last month. after getting bitter with me, and me having to warn him to shut up or id kick his lily ass... he admitted it. i dont buy re-wetted weed. (plus ive been taking less shit in general from people lately. can u tell?  )

i geuss im lucky i have a volcano. can be bone dry, or still kinda wet. just changes the temp needed and time it lasts/takes to smoke.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I use 5ml of calmag in every 5l bottle of water for feed, and I sprinkle a teaspoon of epsom salts over once a week.
> 
> I think thats what makes the leaves on mine so dark


Do you use tap or R/O water?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i hate re-wetting weed. omg i hate that so badly. i can almost always tell when its been done. gentle or not. lettuce, cigar fresheners, couple drips of water in a bag... i actually called someone out on that last month. after getting bitter with me, and me having to warn him to shut up or id kick his lily ass... he admitted it. i dont buy re-wetted weed. (plus ive been taking less shit in general from people lately. can u tell?  )
> 
> i geuss im lucky i have a volcano. can be bone dry, or still kinda wet. just changes the temp needed and time it lasts/takes to smoke.


Drier is a higher or lower temp?


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

Tap water left out for 24 hours. 

My Water comes out at 7.9 ph too! 

Very little cal in my water I think as they were very pale until i got calmag and later epsom salts.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Tap water left out for 24 hours.
> 
> My Water comes out at 7.9 ph too!
> 
> Very little cal in my water I think as they were very pale until i got calmag and later epsom salts.


Sounds like my water, and I might add some CM and some epson to see if I get a lil darker healthier leaves.

I just figured using tap[ I didnt need CM, but I used it in the past actually, and stopped for some reason.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh yeah Bass, I think you're safe to change your signature now!


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds like my water, and I might add some CM and some epson to see if I get a lil darker healthier leaves.
> 
> I just figured using tap[ I didnt need CM, but I used it in the past actually, and stopped for some reason.


It's one of those pal. Once I added Cal Mag half strength I got lush dark leaves, once flipped needed to up calmag to 1ml per litre and added a little epsom as a preventative cos I am sure cal mag is 2-1 ratio


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 11, 2013)

yes.. lots of water info from the REV from skunk magazine. i have a nice valuable issue where he goes into detail about different types of water. sucks cuz there was a misprint too... they re copied the info for chlorine from another substance that had a similar name. hence no chlorine info listed. but all u have to do with that is evap it out. i stopped using bottled water, and switched to evaporated tap water over the last year or so.

what are some of the typical needs a plant may have that is living "the city life" with city tap water??????? from Flint MI at that. whew!! detroit water yay!!

just asking while its on topic.  i use roots organics buddha bloom and buddha grow, along with their bio catalyst named Trinity. they are very "organic" lmao i highly suggest trying them btw. but anyways my point is... since im using those. do i typically need to add any thing like cal, mag, etc...???

although 209 sold me on RO water a while back, even tho the Rev warns against it unless u REALLY know what your doing. its easier to mess up. just can be the best way if it works out tho. either way, i cant afford it atm. tap is going to have to cut it. i evap it for about 24 hours before use. and try to keep it at or above room temp while in evap. when i water the girls, i try to match the soil temp to the water temp. not just the air temp. sometimes my plants get cold over night and the soil could still be cold. warm water would shock the plant, at least i think so right?


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 11, 2013)

I've never used any special RO system or buying bottled water.

Just throw some air stones in a bucket of tap water, all you need.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2013)

CalMag also has Iron and N:


*Guaranteed Analysis:*


Total Nitrogen (N): 2.0%, 2.0% Nitrate Nitrogen
Calcium (Ca): 3.2%
SMagnesium (Mg): 1.2%, 1.2% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
Iron (Fe): 0.1%, 0.1% Chelated Iron (Fe)
Derived from: Calcium Nitrate, Magnesium Nitrate, Iron EDTA


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

The calmag I'm using will only have 1% nitrogen.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2013)

Which brand?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 11, 2013)

well i just had a big ol post going about water... and the Rev and what ive read about his opinions. OMG i hate my computer. no smartphone either. i suck i geuss...  

SO yeah whatever i said in my typically mile long posts... ugh. i hate this computer right now. love u guys tho 600 is my one and only <3 here in RIU. thanks u guys. hopefully hitting BB up soon. looks like ill stick with the STINKY cherry over the SOUR. sry hemlock. got to keep the girl happy. i bet that purple would have sold her, if we didnt already have 2 very purple strains atm anyhow. so i couldnt use that to my advantage even with a girl, who loves purple. damn! 

im sure smelly is great too tho right folks?? is it really that much better for the pain relief in the pelvic area, and for lady cramps?? my girl is SOLD on those reviews that mention that. i plan on reviewing the PK for ya in a minute. its gonna say Laura. thats my girl


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes it is, but there are so many other amazing herbs out there.
> 
> It's so much more fun to grow your own spices and know what's in it. I love horticulture and will do it until the day I die. The feds can do what they want, I'm going to do me.


I took it up, from seed....like little smoke particles. :0)

Those that do not bolt away are really cool to have around
the garden (i.e. Oregano, for me, where I am).

JD


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Which brand?


OF WHAT? was this at me? im sry

EDIT: im so sorry i see u were talking with someone about something else. of course id butt in. sry u guys. im out...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2013)

It was to Flaming Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

I got calimagic. Would it hurt my plants to water early with it? I think they just got watered yesterday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

general hydroponics.


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got calimagic. Would it hurt my plants to water early with it? I think they just got watered yesterday.


stuff is good,and works.
but if the plants are still wet,then id wait till you need to water next time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> stuff is good,and works.
> but if the plants are still wet,then id wait till you need to water next time.


ARGHHHH!!!!

They are getting worse!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Alien Kush line tends to breed out VERY heavily indica plants, sometimes with purple, blue or even redish coloring from the LVPK thats in it. ive been just recently doing A TON of reading on Alien Kush as i just tried some out of Traverse City MI this past week. i love the strain, and want it to grow for myself. im disgusted that swerve sells it, and i cant find another alien kush by itself in fem seed or anything. which would be ideal for me.
> 
> i hope to just get a clone of this Alien Kush i had... i tried to ask my friend too: was it Fire alien kush? or white fire alien or anything like that? he says he thought its just a clone of the Alien Kush. but he is a bit unrealiable when it comes to remembering the names of strains specifically, especially something like this where it could easily be confused, by word of mouth especially. lil easier to keep up on paper... alien og, alien kush, fak, wfa, etc. etc....
> 
> ...


So My Alien OG (if thats wht they are?) are filling in nicely, and they are the stickiest thing I have right now,and the smell today has evolved some, a nice lemony dominant smell, with some earthy undertones
I really have high hopes for her, and really hope I can reveg her after she is done flowering!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Oh yeah Bass, I think you're safe to change your signature now!


Done.

I am a bit slow, and not good with the sig page for some reason


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks 600 that was my thoughts when I hooked it up that it was fine.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks 600 that was my thoughts when I hooked it up that it was fine.


Sorry I meant to reply, and mine is same.
I have done 2 lights series vented with no issues, and the vent air is enough that the temp after both is under 150*F whilst using a 6" fan and 12' ducting with 2 bends.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

I added a half gallon split between the two plants of water with cal mag. Hope it fixes it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I've never used any special RO system or buying bottled water.
> 
> Just throw some air stones in a bucket of tap water, all you need.


 i use rain water


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ARGHHHH!!!!
> 
> They are getting worse!


try a foler spray it is a good way to get what the plant needs in-between.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey 6 just sharing an interesting vid, it's got some good info in it

[youtube]TXKjRkkoIOU[/youtube]


We are coming out of the shadows and we wont go back

Long live cannabis!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

i have some buds to tie up girls are doing great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sorry I meant to reply, and mine is same.
> I have done 2 lights series vented with no issues, and the vent air is enough that the temp after both is under 150*F whilst using a 6" fan and 12' ducting with 2 bends.


so does DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 11, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


>


What kind of plum you got there?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Alberta Peach i moved before they were done. i can have citrus now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow!
I was WAY off!

Still, really pretty pics, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

man i bet it kicks ass in OR. What you have growing?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2013)

One of the Cannaventure Mothers Mix and the Somango, at 3.5 weeks:
View attachment 2925734
View attachment 2925733

The Burpee Tray is rocking:


Take care all.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Javadog said:


> One of the Cannaventure Mothers Mix and the Somango, at 3.5 weeks:
> View attachment 2925734
> View attachment 2925733
> 
> ...


nice JD you see the cookie wreck on the frosty bud page the guy said it is cannaventure looks like they have some fire


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Dr. No, can you post the URL? I would love to see it.

I was sure that I had done several Cannaventure breeds, but when I checked
the PurpleBerry (remember it? Very nive colas) was the only CV breed that
I have done so far.

The Mothers Mix was a freebie when I bought the PurpleBerry BX2. 

I popped all five, and got three females. Two were purple slower growers.
The photo is one of these. I will not decide until the tasting is complete. :0)

This is the data on the MM:
-----------------------------------------------
CV Mothers Mix:

Mothers:
Lemon Skunk, Hogsbreath, Pre 98 Bubba and ECSD.

Fathers:
Sour Diesel IBL keeper
Sour Double Kush
Pre 98 bubba Kush BX

The quote from Cannaventure, on ICMag:
The Mothers Mix pack Freebies consist of pre 98 Bubba Kush....The Hogsbreath 
Clone....ECSD clone.. and The Lemon Skunk Clone...All being the Mom plants.... 
As for the dads that where used, I used my nice Sour Diesel IBL keeper Dad... 
I used a nice Sour Double Kush Dad....And a Pre 98 bubba Kush BX dad... So 
expect multiple phenos for sure... But should be some very nice winners to be 
found...
-----------------------------------------------

JD


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2013)

Double Lemon Bubba

Lemon Skunkbreath

ECSDIBLBX

That sounds nice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Thanks Dr. No, can you post the URL? I would love to see it.
> 
> I was sure that I had done several Cannaventure breeds, but when I checked
> the PurpleBerry (remember it? Very nive colas) was the only CV breed that
> ...


 *mandy1* 





Able To Roll A Joint *Able to roll a joint*
















Join DateMay 2011
Posts50 

[h=2]




[/h] cookie wreck​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Javadog (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh Mah GOONESS!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 12, 2013)

I liked this post:
*






The First Transport is away!




*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> man i bet it kicks ass in OR. What you have growing?


Sorry for the delay! 
Et some dinner and got side tracked.
Nothing growing this year outside, but next year will be a whole 'nother story.
Sadly, no fruit trees... but I'm going to plant strawberries, raspberries and marion berries in a part of the yard, and veggies in raised beds.

(*edit: our previous home had a huge cherry tree in the yard, and an apple tree that produced about two 50-gal drums worth of apples a year, but our new home only has an elm, a fir, and a half dozen spruce trees on the lot)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

Just bought two of these to use as masks for snakeskin scales when I paint my scooter:


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the masterpiece Doobs. When you starting the big spray off?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not sure yet.
I'm still debating whether to do it ghetto-fab with rattle-cans, or get a decent airbrush & compressor kit and do it proper.
I'm very much so leaning towards an airbrush. I used to do a lot of airbrush art, for about 5 years straight, and really loved it. Have been wanting to get back to it, but not while living in an apartment.
But now...

I'll be deciding this weekend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

This is what I have my eye on:
($180 for a Paasche TG-2L Talon airbrush kit and a decent tanked compressor)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

And some of these:
($75)






----------
($50)


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2013)

Beyond one of these I am lost mate


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

If I decide to get the airbrush, I'll be able to contribute some swag to the next comp in the form of a custom t-shirt or baseball hat.
In case you couldn't tell, I am REALLY leaning towards the airbrush.
Like 90% leaning.
Well, 100% leaning, but need to do a final calculation to see if it can fit in the budget.
When the wife asked what I wanted for x-matazz, I piped up with wanting the airbrush in question as a present and I'd buy the rest of the kit, and she was all for it until I backed out to save some money.
But I sure do miss it...
... damn, I think I might be going for it. Will shmoke some bowlz and ponder...
... but that is a flippin' sweet bit of kit, as far as affordable, quality airbrushes go...
... hmmm...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

Brain food!
Blueberry muffins!!







If ya _*don't*_ know the Muffin Man: _*GET* to know him!!!_

[video=youtube_share;qwIrXOtZyvQ]http://youtu.be/qwIrXOtZyvQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

This was a cool episode:

[video=youtube;18fDdDy0msY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18fDdDy0msY[/video]


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This was a cool episode:
> 
> [video=youtube;18fDdDy0msY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18fDdDy0msY[/video]


Joey Diaz is fucking hilarious. His old school shit is funny as fuck. 

Not many over here have heard of him. JRE had him on and I was hooked!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2013)

Woof woof goes the dog pound































Peace and slainte mhath,

DST


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice man, stackin up!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Doob if money allows, go with the airbrush!

DST the DOGs are looking great in there and what a full house they are as well!

I have Dog clones flowering now, and was afraid I only got 1 of the phenos represented, but its obvious I have both now.
I liked the shorter pheno better and see a stockier one that is forming larger buds with a different smell (slightly)
I am excited!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am even more excited now!!!
Mail came and my beans came.
Thanx BB staff.
I wont say how they were packaged, but very stealthy and safe(for the beans) method.
Greatly appreciated!!

These freebies sound very interesting...



Any info on the HB x Cali Orange?


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Pit


























dog










down below in the cab





looking in










looking around




















and the BP back in place






It's a good by from her, and a goodbye from me,
Slainte mhath
DST


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 2926421View attachment 2926422View attachment 2926423View attachment 2926424 my NLB auto, day 42 from seed

View attachment 2926425View attachment 2926426View attachment 2926427View attachment 2926428 a cpl pics of some of my Big bang & Purple paralysis also 42 days from seed, these are not autos.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking good Gary!
Nice size for 42 from seed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

cheers bassman, yeah they started slowly but exploded in height the last week or so, they have been 12/12 for around 8 days i think, i'd need to look back to be sure. got a cpl cuts from each in another tent along with an exo clone so they will be the nxt run.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

hooray for sense.

Washington: Board Reverses Itself; Recommends Medical Marijuana Patients Can Grow At Home

http://hemp.org/news/content/washington-board-reverses-itself-recommends-medical-marijuana-patients-can-grow-home

By Steve Elliott 
Hemp News 

In a major victory for the medical marijuana community, the Washington State Liquor Control Board, under heavy patient pressure, on Wednesday reversed itself, signaling they will recommend to lawmakers that medical marijuana patients continue to be allowed to grow cannabis in their homes. 

The LCB's previous recommendation that home growing be outlawed, in order to force patients to conform to recreational legalization measure I-502, had produced outrage in Washington's medical marijuana community. I-502 is the recreational cannabis legalization measure approved last year by state voters. 

Board members now say they recommend that patients, or their designated providers, be allowed to grow up to six plants, three flowering and three nonflowering, reports Bob Young at The Seattle Times. Currently, patients are allowed to grow up to 15 plants at any stage of growth. Unexplained was why the 15-plant limit -- reached by the Legislature after extensive discussion -- was abandoned. 

"We're all in agreement on home grows," said chair Sharon Foster of the three-member board. Members on Wednesday worked on changes they'd like to make to their recommendations, but didn't take formal action.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Gary? You photoshopped those pics? 

jk... was lurking around the UK thread.

Looking good.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad to hear of the reversal!
Stupid to make it legal just to use it for its chemicals and have Astra Zenica or someone sell it to us.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey gary, did you have the NLB under 24hours or 18hrs for a while?

I am scared to run my auto freebies because I heard autos aren't as potent. Plus if they are autos I would want to run them 18hrs but I don't have another cab and light to do so..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I have a cheese candy auto.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

yeah it was on 18/6 lighting for about 5 weeks and only have it 12/12 now as i needed to flip for the other non auto girls, ive done this before with autos and its been fine maybe a little less yield but thats it, however u are right autos arent as potent as regular seeds.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2013)

Roll up you sleeves.....looks like our services are needed

Colorado Pot Businesses: Were Going to Run Out of Weed


By Gabrielle Karol/ 
Published December 12, 2013/ 
FOXBusiness


On New Years Day, some Colorado marijuana dispensaries are set to become the first in the nation to legally sell weed for recreational use.

But it hasnt been a ride on Easy Street. In addition to trying to clear the hoop maze of local and state licensing issues in time for Jan. 1, local potpreneurs in the Centennial State say a cannabis shortage could strike within a weeks time after opening for business.

Medical marijuana was legalized in Colorado in 2010, and The Denver Post reported earlier this year that there are just under 700 medical marijuana dispensaries in the state, which require customers to have a red card, given to them by a physician, in order to purchase weed. According to the Associated Press, only 160 of those stores have applied to sell recreational pot, which they can only sell to adults over 21 during mandated hours of business. (Which means there will be no late-night stops at the pot shop.)

Those working to comply with regulations and open for recreational sales in 2014 say demand is going to quickly outstrip supply.

We are definitely going to run out of cannabis. The question is when, says Denvers Discreet Dispensary owner Toni Fox, who expects to be cleared to open on Jan. 1 and estimates her shelves will be cleaned out by Jan. 6.

Since Amendment 64 was passed in Nov. 2012, legalizing recreational sales in the state, Fox says shes had to turn away at least 30 Colorado residents and visitors a day who were eager to purchase her Denver-grown weed.

Fox estimates shell sell to at least 100 customers a day in the New Year.

Were anticipating $300,000 in revenue in January, says Fox.

Drawing Up the Rules

While Washington has also legalized recreational marijuana sales, Colorado will be the first state to actually open up shops, with Washington set to begin sales later in 2014. As a result, Colorado legislators say theyre figuring out the rules as they go.

Were public servants, not perfect servants, so Im sure there are some mistakes that will need to be corrected, says Denver City Councilman Charlie Brown, who had opposed legalization of recreational marijuana because of concerns over the states image. Some groups in favor of legalizing weed, like the Marijuana Policy Project, which spearheaded the campaign for Amendment 64, say some of the rules and regulations for dispensary owners may be overkill.

I think more problems are caused by elected officials and regulators overdoing it, than by the actual businesses and products, says the Marijuana Policy Projects Mason Tvert. In particular, rules regarding surveillance cameras, inventory tracking and packaging are seen by some dispensary owners as challenging, says Tvert, who nonetheless says the rollout has been on the whole successful. There will be a 25% sales tax on all recreational marijuana sales, which he says is expected to raise roughly $70 million -- $40 million of which will benefit the public schools system.

But because of the approval process necessary to get a recreational license in the state, only a handful of dispensaries actually expect to be able to open for business on Jan. 1.

Only about eight to ten will be open due to regulations and inspections and all this stuff, says Brown.

Putting Pressure on Growth

Fox says shes been looking forward to selling recreational weed since she first opened her shop in 2010.

I need to make $1,200 a day to cover my overhead, and I only make $900 to $1,000, says Fox, who adds that Denvers Discreet Dispensary has been consistently in the red since its launch. With only about 100,000 residents approved to purchase medical marijuana, according to Tvert, and a growing number of dispensaries, Fox says the price of cannabis has gone down, making it harder and harder to turn a profit.

Now, theres a light at the end of the tunnel, says Fox, as she plans to welcome new customers into her store.

I have six employees, and Im looking at tripling by the second week of January depending on volume, says Fox. My main focus for the past three years has been Grow more cannabis. Its my mantra.

In Boulder, where city rules will allow recreational sales to begin later in the winter, Natural Remedies owner Andrew Boyens says he expects to see sales grow by 200% to 300% this year.

Since its been passed, people have been trying to walk in and are calling, emailing  theres tons and tons of interest, says Boyens. He says his business has been profitable over the past four years, but hes been continuously re-investing in Natural Remedies.

My guess is Ill add between five and ten employees over the next six months, to staff the store within a store, and now two warehouses, says Boyens, who says this will be the last expansion of the business.

Both Fox and Boyens say they havent found the regulations or proposed taxes too worrisome.

The regulations are challenging, but doable, says Fox. I applaud what the state has done.

If anything, Boyens says dotting every I and crossing every t makes him feel secure in his business plan.

To be honest, Ive found solace in it  to have something written down to tell me how to properly open these things, says Boyens. Weve kept everything very transparent to the point of overkill, to ensure that if we ever do go into an audit  were ready.



cof


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey all, today is day 61 of 12/12 for the Mazar x White rhino, it is looking real nice and frosty, as for trichomes i would have to say 95% cloudy 4 clear, 1% amber if that, only saw 1 -2 of em ...Almost there...

View attachment 2926594View attachment 2926595View attachment 2926596View attachment 2926597

View attachment 2926598View attachment 2926599

View attachment 2926600

FJG


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy shit... is that an iPhone mini? HUGE BUDS MAN!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Roll up you sleeves.....looks like our services are needed
> 
> Colorado Pot Businesses: We&#8217;re Going to Run Out of Weed
> 
> ...


My shed and I can travel! My state is having a med legal vote next legislature session, it was announced today on the local news.

Dobbie I can't wait to see the paint job. And I'll buy a 600 t-shirt, hat, hoodie etc.....

I'm afraid to go see my girls being this morning when I left it was -8f outside. Its a little nerve wrecking being I never truly tested my set up due to its a little hard to fake -8f temps outside. I guess its time to man up and smoke out first just in case my heat system failed. I'll be back with a report because it doesn't get much colder than this, so it is what it is.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well something is working better than i could hope. My 24 hour high temp was 77f and my low temp was 52. I'm pretty happy being my heater has only ran for 35 minutes in 5 days since I moved my girls outside. I have more time on my fans pumping the extra heat out. I might just have to build me a man cave next just so i can recycle my grow room heat. 

I'm going to say I'm sorry now for all future ramblings due to I only have 1 more final exam tues. and I'm done with my first semester of school in 20 years. I took 2 finals today and now am smoking a whole shit load of the Dog and drinking corona's. My final exam for English was an essay on why pot should be legal and alcohol not and got a 99. My prof. must have been a smoker because you have all seen my writing and that says enough.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit... is that an iPhone mini? HUGE BUDS MAN!!!!!!


Ipod touch, same size as a iphone 4GS...

Thank you, much appreciated

FJG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

nice i wrote my wife's a 8 page one on causes of poverty.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2013)

Pretty funny one:

[video=youtube_share;VNM7Z7hir_I]http://youtu.be/VNM7Z7hir_I[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;BGpzGu9Yp6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpzGu9Yp6Y[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Pretty funny one:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;VNM7Z7hir_I]http://youtu.be/VNM7Z7hir_I[/video]



I'm dying lmfao.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 12, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Pretty funny one:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;VNM7Z7hir_I]http://youtu.be/VNM7Z7hir_I[/video]


What's a swisher sweet? lmao  "You're SO WHITE!"


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 12, 2013)

Omg that conan killd me.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2013)

That was hilarious. I took it up for the GF to watch and we were both laughing our ass off. All they needed was the 600!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

you seen this one i like it man
[video=youtube;kYF86uWUZYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYF86uWUZYo[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

i like that video i used to dance in pow wows and sing on a drum team


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2013)

It's sports overload here at the house. Broncos Chargers on the TV, the Ashes on the computer. England are doing well early. 

That car ride was funny. I used to go hiking at that park they were at.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 12, 2013)

so they ran a article in the paper about senate member liz krugers new bill to legalize in ny. 2 oz on u. 6 plants in home. 18 to possess 21 to purchase. 50 dollars tax per oz if retailing it. as soon as they raised the tobacco age to 21 i called this one. i hope it passes. and i let those beans soak a lil more and got 5/10 tails put em in grow dirt to avoid a hour and a half trip to grow shop.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 12, 2013)

anyone have one of those new "serve" cards from American Express?? ive used it a couple times already. I signed up for the personalized card that came in the mail with my name and all on it. u can buy pre pay ones in stores all over the place tho just like a "green dot" or something. but my personalized one works just like a normal Amex card does i believe... it has so far. i used it to buy something online, but it was domestic. anyone know if ill be all good using that thru the paypal check out on BB webshop? i think it would. i just wonder if any of yall great folks have done such a thing. or used one on another site.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 12, 2013)

looks like im waiting one more damned day to put in for those _smelly _cherries and blue_ pits_ . <-- sounds weird doesn't it?  im jealous of yall for having the step on me on that one  

anyone get a chance to vape any blue pit yet?? just happened to think of that and thought id ask...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> anyone have one of those new "serve" cards from American Express?? ive used it a couple times already. I signed up for the personalized card that came in the mail with my name and all on it. u can buy pre pay ones in stores all over the place tho just like a "green dot" or something. but my personalized one works just like a normal Amex card does i believe... it has so far. i used it to buy something online, but it was domestic. anyone know if ill be all good using that thru the paypal check out on BB webshop? i think it would. i just wonder if any of yall great folks have done such a thing. or used one on another site.


I ordered with a green dot card (WAlmart)
the personalized one comes in 5 days int he mail, and I add it to my P.P. acct. for ebay, B.B. Amazon etc...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 12, 2013)

What about for the attitude? Will green dot cards work for that?

For some reason my cards don't work with them so I need an alternative. That or get really good at making fem seeds..


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What about for the attitude? Will green dot cards work for that?
> 
> For some reason my cards don't work with them so I need an alternative. That or get really good at making fem seeds..


This is my 1st time ordering seeds, so I cant say, but I have ordered anything anywhere with my Wally World card and have for 3 yrs now.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

I have grown one a while back but my memory is shot so will keep you posted as I got some more of them on the go.


bassman999 said:


> I am even more excited now!!!
> Mail came and my beans came.
> Thanx BB staff.
> I wont say how they were packaged, but very stealthy and safe(for the beans) method.
> ...





Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2926421View attachment 2926422View attachment 2926423View attachment 2926424 my NLB auto, day 42 from seed
> 
> View attachment 2926425View attachment 2926426View attachment 2926427View attachment 2926428 a cpl pics of some of my Big bang & Purple paralysis also 42 days from seed, these are not autos.


Seems auto's are quite popular in Scotland (probably because most people steel the electricity, lol.) A mate of mine is groing 50 of them...crazz dude.



jimmer6577 said:


> Well something is working better than i could hope. My 24 hour high temp was 77f and my low temp was 52. I'm pretty happy being my heater has only ran for 35 minutes in 5 days since I moved my girls outside. I have more time on my fans pumping the extra heat out. I might just have to build me a man cave next just so i can recycle my grow room heat.
> 
> I'm going to say I'm sorry now for all future ramblings due to I only have 1 more final exam tues. and I'm done with my first semester of school in 20 years. I took 2 finals today and now am smoking a whole shit load of the Dog and drinking corona's. My final exam for English was an essay on why pot should be legal and alcohol not and got a 99. My prof. must have been a smoker because you have all seen my writing and that says enough.


Enjoy Jimmer, nothing like finishing your exams off and sitting back chillaxing and maxing.



DoobieBrother said:


> Pretty funny one:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;VNM7Z7hir_I]http://youtu.be/VNM7Z7hir_I[/video]


Never heard of Conan but t'was a giggle for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 13, 2013)

Saw that one last night! Only Conan can think of this crazy stuff!


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Woof woof goes the dog pound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel like such a slob when i see such a nice neat grow setup..makes me feel guilty like i need to tie some wires up and get a new pre filter.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

If it grows and you can smoke it Urban I wouldn't feel so bad bru....sometimes the thought of loosing $ can motivate you to try and dial things in a little tighter though.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 13, 2013)

it's all headstash here so i tend to get lenient when it comes to certain things and not so much when it comes to others.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 13, 2013)

your still right though why do it if your not gonna DO IT ya know.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2013)

DST said:


> I have grown one a while back but my memory is shot so will keep you posted as I got some more of them on the go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah mate there is a few ppl i know growing autos, i hate the fucking things only growing this one as it was a freebie with my last order from attitude and it will give me a little (poor quality) smoke till my main harvest 

edit- and i pay for my leccy u cheeky fucker lmao not all the scots are stingy tight cunts, plus some of us dont want busted with a charge for theft on top of growing


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

I am not sure why people want to steel leccy anyway, just seems jailbait to me. I remember being up on my first possession charge back in the 80's, the guy before me was being done for turning his meter back, he got a bigger fine than me, lol. One of my mates growing at home only had a 400 and 250 and was steeling the leccy. I was like, wtf dude, there's no need. Then you get another guy who's running a warehouse on a farm and steeling leccy. They had to pull about 200 Psycho Killers early due to the box outside on the main road totally melting! They thought it was their grow that done it, but it turned out to be something else...woops, lmfao.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Saw that one last night! Only Conan can think of this crazy stuff!


Some more Conan (and Chris Hardwick, Andy Richter, and others):

[video=youtube_share;mz479KngUys]http://youtu.be/mz479KngUys[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2013)

yeah it aint exactly a ton of cash, i run 1000 watts of hps and 600w of cfls on top of my intake/outake & oscillating fans, and i only pay about £250 every 3 mnths and thats for my general house leccy as well, easier to pay for it and stay safe plus if u sell an oz from each grow that shud cover ur costs,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2013)

Some more familiar to the UK:

[video=youtube;ANiz0oy8GVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiz0oy8GVQ[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha yeah mate there is a few ppl i know growing autos, i hate the fucking things only growing this one as it was a freebie with my last order from attitude and it will give me a little (poor quality) smoke till my main harvest
> 
> edit- and i pay for my leccy u cheeky fucker lmao not all the scots are stingy tight cunts, plus some of us dont want busted with a charge for theft on top of growing


I grow autos from time to time when I get a freebie. I like to keep them under my 600 I use for veg. It works out great for not wasting the extra lights while the girls are wee ones while still giving them full power. You don't get the rock hard buds but the buds you do get look nice with the resin production from the mh over the hps. I even used 1 for my first ever breeding experiment. I crossed a critical rapido with some white russian auto pollen i got from my friend. I got 100 seeds I plan on planting outside so I can harvest them in july instead of oct. The only other reason for an auto in my opinion.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is our Pastafest Tree:
(_have had it for about 13 years, and it's a massive 30" tall <75cm> and made of the finest plastics China can produce_)


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 13, 2013)

DST said:


> I am not sure why people want to steel leccy anyway, just seems jailbait to me. I remember being up on my first possession charge back in the 80's, the guy before me was being done for turning his meter back, he got a bigger fine than me, lol. One of my mates growing at home only had a 400 and 250 and was steeling the leccy. I was like, wtf dude, there's no need. Then you get another guy who's running a warehouse on a farm and steeling leccy. They had to pull about 200 Psycho Killers early due to the box outside on the main road totally melting! They thought it was their grow that done it, but it turned out to be something else...woops, lmfao.



My ex landlord offered to tap my supply, changed his mind when i told him that if i got busted he wouldn't like me much when i got out again lol

How's tings peeps been a while but i'm still at it (if only on a smaller scale for now)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2013)

Had an emergency with our elder monkey cat, Katie.
She's 18 years old, but in great shape, but today she was puking & runny poo-ing, and was refusing water & food all day & night, so we finally had to bring her in to the 24-hour animal clinic across town.
3 hours later, and $270 lighter in the bank account, she is doing better.
Got her sub-dermal injection of saline, antibiotics shot, anti-acid shot, some pills to reduce her stomach acids to help possible ulcers heal, and some goo to coat her throat & stomach for temporary protection while she heals.
When we got home, I was wiping up some watery vomit puddles she'd done while I was at the home store getting supplies.
In one of the small puddles I found a small wood chip.
She's notorious around here for trying to eat anything and everything she might come across on the floor, and I must have missed it when I was working on the wall the other day, because that's when she started puking (more than she normally does).
Anyways, she's feeling better, and I think will be fine (fingers still crossed).
That put a real ding in the xmatazz budget... but I can still swing the airbrush kit, and am now 99% sure about it. When the wife wakes up in a couple hours, I'm going to let her know and if she's still willing to spring for the airbrush for x-mas I'll have enough for the rest of it.
As soon as I know for sure, I'll jump online and get it all ordered, and should have it in my possession in 3-to-5 days from time of order (TCP Global has their West Coast warehouse in San Diego and claims 3-day delivery to Oregon).
Still a 1% chance of not getting it, but I'm pretty sure the 99% will be the victor.
_*Fuck The 1% ! ! !*_


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

but you can't open your presents until Xmas day!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2013)

Just started two critical sensi star. Germinated and in solo cups.

Who here likes baby plant pics?


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone else here a fan of fast cars? Im itching to go buy a c5/c6 Corvette, Maybe like a early 70's stingray corvette. 

i FEEL THE NEED!

[video=youtube;CUpwLhZh66A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUpwLhZh66A[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Had an emergency with our elder monkey cat, Katie.
> She's 18 years old, but in great shape, but today she was puking & runny poo-ing, and was refusing water & food all day & night, so we finally had to bring her in to the 24-hour animal clinic across town.
> 3 hours later, and $270 lighter in the bank account, she is doing better.
> Got her sub-dermal injection of saline, antibiotics shot, anti-acid shot, some pills to reduce her stomach acids to help possible ulcers heal, and some goo to coat her throat & stomach for temporary protection while she heals.
> ...


My sister just had an issue with her dog eating stuff around the house, she's like a 10month old Pitbull. She needed surgery cuz her guts got packed and wouldn't pass the shit. The Dr saved all the stuff she removed and gave it to my sister. There was plastic stuff, parts of clothing, piece of a blanket, wood, you name it! That was a $2000 job for her!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> Anyone else here a fan of fast cars? Im itching to go buy a c5/c6 Corvette, Maybe like a early 70's stingray corvette.
> 
> i FEEL THE NEED!
> 
> [video=youtube;CUpwLhZh66A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUpwLhZh66A[/video]


I'm a big fan. Why a c5/c6? Don't want a shiny new c7? Shit man, I'm trying to save for a $800 guitar, can't imagine saving for a corvette!

What color you looking at? And are you gonna get something stock, or modified? WOOOOOHOOOO..... I took a ride in a Z06 one time. It was being driven by a professional driver. Holy shit those things are beasts. I know it's not the same thing at all, but after riding in that I can 'imagine' what an F1 car feels like. Before it was unimaginable. Just wild how fast the thing stopped. Anyways, I love fast cars, even more than pretty cars... and I love pretty cars a lot.

Good luck hunting.


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm a big fan. Why a c5/c6? Don't want a shiny new c7? Shit man, I'm trying to save for a $800 guitar, can't imagine saving for a corvette!
> 
> What color you looking at? And are you gonna get something stock, or modified? WOOOOOHOOOO..... I took a ride in a Z06 one time. It was being driven by a professional driver. Holy shit those things are beasts. I know it's not the same thing at all, but after riding in that I can 'imagine' what an F1 car feels like. Before it was unimaginable. Just wild how fast the thing stopped. Anyways, I love fast cars, even more than pretty cars... and I love pretty cars a lot.
> 
> Good luck hunting.



c7 is for sure out of my price range =(
I want a black convertable but i wouldnt mind white or silver. Most likely i will get a c5 or old stingray, but if i save up maybe a c6. Either way i will be financing.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 13, 2013)

I love cars like these


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

I like black or silver. White is cool though. No matter what it's a vette.  I love me some stingrays. I took a picture of a nice one a few weeks ago. Not sure I know where I saved it though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2013)

I done did it!!!


================================
Order Confirmation
Please print this page out. This web page is your order confirmation.


Thank you for ordering from the TCP Global family of world wide companies. Your order is being processed and should be shipped shortly. You will receive another email from us as soon as we confirm that your order has been processed and shipped. If you have any questions concerning this order, please contact us at 858-909-2110. You can check the status of your order by checking order history here.


Order No	Request Date	Ship Via	PO/Ref#
641560	12/13/13	S&H GROUND-48	
Ship To
Mxxxxxx Cxxxxxx - 1x9x Dxxxx xx, x, xxxxx, OR xxxxx
Email Address
[email protected]

LineNo	ItemNo	Description	OrigQty	SellingUm	Price	ExtPrice
001	ABD KIT-TG-2L-T	Paasche Talon .38mm Gravity W/ ABD TC-20T Tank Compressor 1	KT $179.98 $179.98
002	CRE KIT-WICKED12	TOP 12 WICKED COLORS AND REDUCER 1	KT $49.96 $49.96
003	RUS	RUSH ORDER PROCESSING FEE 1	EA $3.99 $3.99
004	INS	SHIPPING INSURANCE 1	EA $3.50 $3.50
005	S&H GROUND-48	GROUND SHIPPING 48 U.S. STATESSHIPPING & PACKAGING CHARGES 1	EA $.00 $.00
Tax: $.00
Total $237.43
================================

Should be at my doorstep by Tuesday afternoon, or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2013)

I started eye-ballin' my bass guitar last night, too...
... I see a custom paintjob in it's future...


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2013)

Waddup 600érs! Wou im sweetin like.. I dont know. But freezin at the same time. Oh yeah its Dangerous Friday lol.
Meet an old friend at work today. Decided to take a ride with him home from work, and show him our house and all. Its a 2hour drive cause of traffic. He kept asking for me to put up lines of Amphetamine. First i was like nah its been so long and im alone tonight girls going to company dinner. Argh fuck it. Shit burnin in the scalp, i almost threw up, when it came down the throat. Then again and again and.... But damn i havent felt this "on" in a long time. Also i feel kinda like a nasty prick  Wanna text a old what you call friend with benefits. Damn i could really hit that twice in a row and then after a joint!. Blasting music smoking bong, getting all crazy feeling in the body. Messed up, but damn good. The only thing is my teeth. Stupid grinding and biting down hard. Once lost a tooth cause of that, and that was when they were strong. Pulled it out of my mouth at a party all blooded up, like what the fuck. Well i think ill do a wank and get those homewrecking thoughts away  Called some friends with tolerance to help me get down later tonight with BHO FRIDAY!
Damn i wanna meet alot of you guys! Hope you enjoy the weekend or where ever you are at.
Vape update: 
December 11, 2013 , 5:13 pm
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) 


Cmon already! 
Bud update: 22g SuperLemonHaze and 7g Lemon Skunk 
Haha i keep deleting things i write down cause i think i ramble to much about randomness. Maybe im right, but i feel wrong or something. peach



Yeah the fruit


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

Have a wank and smoke some pot mate. And get a mouth gaurd next time. Or better yet, quit taking rides home from old friends. 

peach


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha nailed it! Thx m8 and sorry about the spelling what i found to be wrong the editor wont let me change.
Ps. No mentioning the sad and sorry person ill be Sunday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn. Fuck amphetamine.

Stick to weed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

i let everything go but weed i will not hardly take a advil now


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't even fuck with caffeine. For real, shit has me popping off until I come down then i feel worse than the come down from serious drugs.

I toss around the idea of trying halluecinogens again, but I like my mind working, and chems ain't like herb... I don't know where that shit is coming from or what it has in it. 

EDIT: 
WEEK 1 12/12 in the books:
View attachment 2927460


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

yea i want to get of mnt dew i drink way to much


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

i sure do love some liquore lunches


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 13, 2013)

I love shrooms and L but have to limit my self because my mind doesn't bounce back like it use to or a thought it did. And with all the research chem. out there if i don't get from one of the old school guys I know I won't touch it. 2 months ago I tried my first line of blow since i went to prison for selling it and hated the high to the point I hung out all night and never even thought of doing another. Now of to puff.


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

lol jimmer. I have no idea why that is making me laugh so hard.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> i sure do love some liquore lunches


 i drink like once a year


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

whoops wrong forum =O.

I am talking about corvettes (cars) and alchohal( drugs) and you guys must be thinking....

Corvette, why would i need that when i have 





Liquore, why would i need that when i have 

love you guys


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey hey hey now. Next your gonna be saying we all have long hair and smell like patchouli. Lol


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey hey hey now. Next your gonna be saying we all have long hair and smell like patchouli. Lol


wait..., are you trying to tell me you dont?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

Shit... Guess I should have used a different example. hahahahah


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

I always assumed you all looked like this...


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2013)

not a bad likeness of jiggy lol. Keep wanting to call you dirt bag but ur urabus lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

Is that you? I can't really see you in a vette. Hehehe... 

but seriously I don't think we have one long haired hippie in here (save one). Just a bunch of peace loving pot heads. I suppose that makes everyone short haired hippies... Or something like that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

yea i haven't looked like that for weeks now. mine is on the way back i was having a bad hair day.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i drink like once a year


Me2 maybe 3 or 4 depends on whats being celebrated the year. I just cant drink no more. Feels like my body is rejecting alcohol. I get so sick and thats even before i feel drunk, so over the last years ive been drinking less and less. Strange how i get "pushed" to drink at family gatherings, and how i sometimes feel obligated to do so. Just had a family weeding 2 lesbians. Weeding thats a strange word. If i did not know i would guess it meant- Having a smoking session. Well the lesboes are fun, and rude. Might put up a youtube link on one of them from being on tv.
Dog question- Is there some kind of rule of thumb or you know,? Would the dog being either reg or fem showing pure fem sex, be to prefer over a female with some balls. For future generations. I feel like the balls is part of what is the dog, u kno. But was just wondering if thc levels tend to be higher for the fem ballzi or no.
Guess ill have a read up on the different phenos later. I dont think ill be going to bed soon. Have smoked a lot today so im down in tempo kinda sideways feeling good. But my jaws and muscles in them are hurting bad. Wow i stoned.
Did i just spell wedding weeding. hahaha well im having a weeding 4.20.2016 and you are all welcome.
Jimmer one of the best experiences i had was with shrooms. And ive only tried once. They dont seem to be easy to get a hold of. Whats L? And have you tried Salvia Divinorum? Seems to me like a real mind expander. Only last a couple of minutes. But the right doze can send you places. Small doze i would compare some to the mexican shrooms i tried.
Wohoo Vape update! Its in Denmark! 

December 13, 2013 , 7:28 pmCustoms ClearanceDENMARK
View attachment 2927632 Holy crap i cant stop myself when i start typing, going from one thing to the next. . . Editor wont cooperate. Damn you editor!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

i do a lot more drinking with my brother in law that lives in GA. I used to get shrooms in holland a lot. it only took me 2h 6 min to bee at visons head shop. i have also grown san padro i got there, salvia, and shrooms here in the states.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2013)

Have you ever tried the Danish one? Guess its actually growing in most of europe. Liberty cap? Directly translated from danish it would be: Pointy Naked Hat 
Time for the girls to sleep. Ill fill me pipe and go out to say night night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

i have not i have only had four different spices. one was discovered in 1995 in GA in the county me and my wife lived in after i got out of the army. you guys got some fine ass woman in your area. my boy and me hooked up with some Finish nannies at a Irish Pub in Brussels back in the day.


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> . I suppose that makes everyone short haired hippies... Or something like that.


This is how i picture you all now.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 13, 2013)

I cut my long hair off last year.


Cooked up some osso bucco last night. My folks sent me some shanks in the mail!









Made risotto to go along with it:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## poundsmoker (Dec 13, 2013)

DST said:


> What do you need to know poundsmoker? (not that I have that configuration but growing is growing in my eyes).


Sorry my internees been down I went ahead with the config but wanted to know what best plant number and spacing would be in ppls opinion maybe or just any experience on the matter thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2013)

I think one of the biggest determinants is the size of the space you are growing in. What size space you growing in, and what size lights are you planning on running?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 13, 2013)

i love you guys so much... i hate some of RIU so badly. u have no idea what ignorance im trying to deal with right now. i need to stick to talking about a Breeder's Boutique order somewhere else than over in Seedbank reviews.... im getting trolled like no other, again... im a magnet for the flood. <--- whole other issue.... ill explain myself and opinion/fault in all of this futher if anyone even cares. 


EDIT : snipped second paragraph. already answered my Q about the list. thx DST and DR.D81


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 13, 2013)

but im ready to order smelly cherry and blue pit. i cant wait to show em off one day!! need to show off the other 4 first tho hah PK, SC, CS, and ED. ive fully finished one PK myself. i never had pics 4 u guys tho... i dont think anyways. i had the JTR dom super close node fast flower one. had that nice sharp head high. one of the most sativa smokes ive ever had, but so easy to grow. no bull either... people would think im talking up BB if i go do it over there. they think im out to get the attitude... so im being slaughtered over there.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 13, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i do a lot more drinking with my brother in law that lives in GA. I used to get shrooms in holland a lot. it only took me 2h 6 min to bee at visons head shop. i have also grown san padro i got there, salvia, and shrooms here in the states.


omg i finally had one of those "bad" trips one day on shrooms!! HOLY SHIT i thought i was perma fucked. seriously. tripped about 9 hrs... vs the usual 5 maybe 6 tops including the fading buzz typically on a 1.75g - 3.5g dose. i accidentally took 5g of VERY strong shrooms i had yet to sample this batch.

i started pouring sweat before my buddy stopped me from eating any more shrooms. i had accidentally picked up the other 8th about 10-15 mins after eating the first one. which is my normal dose... 100's of times. these shrooms were more of the 1g at a time type strength. i ran into a friend later, turned out he grew em i got em froma middle man. he said he did the same thing i did almost but ate 6g... said he after he came down he realized he was on his way to mexico in his car because he thought the cops were after him. wowza!!

have fun but be safe! now im afraid to trip EVER again. especially now that ive done so many drugs and feel no need to get that high again. i feel ive been "that" high ya know? like theres nothing past it, no need to search for it either. just me tho.  i love fear and loathing in las vegas lmao.

o and i have family all over GA. La Grange... Atlanta. Savannah. nice state.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 13, 2013)

i saw the post from the other thread guys about ordering so NEVER MIND its all good!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 13, 2013)

im gonna have some smelly pits haha! and blue cherries yummy!!  thx guys. much love for the 600 and Breeder's Boutique. i sent 2 emails btw, go figure i had to send 2. i always screw something up...  well im starving after such a difficult day! lmao pizza time! deep dish! deep dish! i actually prefer new york style pizza over the chicago deep dish. but the only new york style pizza we have around here is sbarro and thats only at the mall food court. bummer. expensive too damnit. i wanna be like the Fat Boyz... ALL U CAN EAT!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

the mall sucks ass i stay the hell away from that place how about cherry pit if they are solid like the dog. i will have blue cujo 





[video=youtube;96MPfcXh86U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=96MPfcXh86U[/video]View attachment 2927946 one more month and my first cross starts 12/12


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 13, 2013)

HAHA the mall fucking sucks.... the offspring - gone away is one of my favorite songs. it means a lot to me... my ex died of cancer a little over a year ago. that song reminds me of her so much. its kind of in a good way, but i always end up with tears and just cant help it. same with little wing by jimi hendrix...

dude u guys should see the malls over here in ghetto MI wasteland OMG!! scary!! we have the WORST malls ever in detroit flint etc... holy crap... its no contest. i wish i could find a pic of the big ol abandoned mall on Telegraph or Dixie which ever it is at that point(US 24) in Pontiac. weird how dixie/telegraph is a US highway too... its not an expressway but its like a mini one. MI is all stupid...  our roads suck so bad. i love it!!

some how we all manage a way to muster up that old sentence.... "yeah it sucks here, but i still like it for some reason."

btw im gonna barf if i see one more little ounce of pizza... i just ate half of one of those 8 corner pizzas. like a whole square small deep dish pizza by itself. whew!! talk about fat boyz... maybe i need to get up with the old folks that do that walkercizing at the mall each morning. i used to see them eyeing me down when we would skip school years back when the arcades where still cool and actually there. haha


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 13, 2013)

HI EVERY ONE..me and my 600watt and all my ladies just want to say..we really hope that all the ladies and the lights that are hard at work for the last crop of the year..we hope you have a really good christmas .and a nice prittey xmas buds ..and a great new year ..  all our thc ..alienbill and the lovely ladies


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy High Days!! haha (not my pic. great tho)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

wow i think the human society commercials might be more disturbing than the sara mc cock lint aspca ones. damnit man... "if u you love animals..." bitch im poor. of course i love animals i have 4 stray ass cats. quit making me watch that sad stuff... wow. anyone else really get worked up over that crap?? i like HAVE to turn it off or i end up watching it and getting all worked up one way or another either at the commercial or the idiots who hurt these poor things that cant defend/help themselves. i know i always bitch about how bad MI is but man... the aspca and humane society can fuck off over here. they've basically gave up in these areas. its so horrible. why am i going on about this. ugh volcano time.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

chugging, or charity mugging is disgusting.

trying to blackmail hard up people to give money to some cause that is totally unrelated to their life?, way to go.

in my opinion it's not a charity if somebody somewhere is earning money, it's a business with a charitable nature. 


if you wan't to feel good about yourself there is somebody a lot closer to home who needs your help, help them first.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2013)

All Xmas trees should look like that one!!! Not sure Mrs DST would be too happy if she came home to that in the living room though I remember a silly story about some dude in the UK getting busted for using a Mj plant as a Crimbo tree!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey club,

Questions been on my mind figued id consult you all. I plan on making some sort of hash i.e. bubble, iso bho etc, with my trim, now whats the best way to go upon saving the trim for hash, dry like normal then maybe refrigerate? I know the freezer is bad because it straight freezes off trichomes.


Thanks a bunch


FJG


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

if making bho in a simple tube i like it very very very dry and crispy.

if making buble or keif i like to keep a bit more moisture in the trim so it doesn't fall apart as much.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2013)

x2 for what he said. Forget bho, run bubble, iso, keif, anything else. And in that case, keep it moist. Doesn't break up as much.

If my day job ever falls through I can work as a parrot for ghb. 

uhoh baby noises.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

And I don't like ISO it is not a pure solvent


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 14, 2013)

i put my sugar leaves right in a ziplock in the freezer. i make bubble hash so i want the heads to freeze and become more rigid. i store em in there for months. at one point i coulnt fit meat in there anymore


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

first world problems shishka!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

i let mine dry but i have been doing bho i will order new bags this harvest. shish my wife was like why is there weed in my freezer?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 14, 2013)

BHO is fast and easy. Im blasting pretty often. Every Friday at least 
Water hash is alot more work and takes a while. Dry like normal. I put my green in the freezer an hour before wash. Get it cold.
Im a fan of both  But next time i make water hash will be in a washer.
Still no real flowering from my two dwc dogs. Day 10 12/12 Could this be because of too much light? They are growing out instead of up. One is 55cm high and 85cm wide. Bully dog gonna fill half the tent  Gave them some more bloom foods 2.4EC and moved the light up 10cm.
Soil dog looking perfect. Wish i had transplanted it to a bigger container. If i be very very gentle do you think i could transplant it now? Or would it bring more damage than good?
Went out to take a bunch of pics but only have these cheap batteries wont work with the camera. Got 2 

3D super fly catcher lol i had to have it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> chugging, or charity mugging is disgusting.
> 
> trying to blackmail hard up people to give money to some cause that is totally unrelated to their life?, way to go.
> 
> ...


a agree i bid a job for some folks running a charity they lived in a 1,000,000 house next door to Karl Malone and were ass holes to boot. i could see real quick where that money was going.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

felling alright today hydro to were zooming yesterday.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 14, 2013)

Just tired as hell. with some random energy boosts once in a while. Im really in a mood for a good movie but no new release for 3 days other than horror movies :/
GF is sleeping after a hard night. I dont know whether to go clean up my grow room, play some black ops or just sleep a while. I should try to eat something.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> chugging, or charity mugging is disgusting.
> 
> trying to blackmail hard up people to give money to some cause that is totally unrelated to their life?, way to go.
> 
> ...


preach it brother!! i 100% agree with that statement! so many poor souls here in my area id be dick not to think like that. when i was an addict i used to help out other people and homeless dudes alot... give a dollar here, a dollar there. i always thought to myself... damn im addicted to heroin, but still cant stand myself to see people suffer and just have to try a lil bit. when u got these people with ALL this $$ just sitting on it. screws up the whole world... even the food supply chain. obviously rich people running the world isnt working. its more like they are in their own world, they made just for them.

ugh... yet us poor folk end up being the targets somehow. then there are people who scam... like the heroin addicted girl here in the usa that got busted for taking all of those donations and the country singer sued her. turned out there was no girl with cancer... just a heroin addict. i can only imagine the god awful amount of dope this woman must have been doing. good lord, as awful as what she did is, i SURE hope someone helps her when she is sick. so horrible. what a messed up situation

so anyways its snowy as hell over here... who tapped their ceiling and dumped all their snow on us!!??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Hey club,
> 
> Questions been on my mind figued id consult you all. I plan on making some sort of hash i.e. bubble, iso bho etc, with my trim, now whats the best way to go upon saving the trim for hash, dry like normal then maybe refrigerate? I know the freezer is bad because it straight freezes off trichomes.
> 
> ...


I don't know what the ".best" way is but I let mine sit out a day or two in a dark dry area.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Just tired as hell. with some random energy boosts once in a while. Im really in a mood for a good movie but no new release for 3 days other than horror movies :/
> GF is sleeping after a hard night. I dont know whether to go clean up my grow room, play some black ops or just sleep a while. I should try to eat something.


i would try to eat... i may be missing some info here tho. hope u feel better man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

A old friend of his talked him in to doing a little speed yesterday.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 14, 2013)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]*
Hey read this, NY could be up for legalization, forward this to anyone and as much as you can, click the link on the bottom that will help you send a pre-written email to our government representatives. 




[h=2]New York: Marijuana Legalization Legislation to be Introduced[/h]Assembly Health Committee Chairman Richard Gottfried (D-Manhattan) and Sen. Liz Krueger (D-Manhattan) have announced their intent to introducelegislation to legalize the possession, cultivation, and retail sale of cannabis.
Speaking at a press conference, the Assembly bill's sponsor Rep. Gottfried said, "We really need to move beyond our totally broken prohibition model to a sensible tax and regulate model. I think it's widely recognized that marijuana is at most nowhere near as potentially harmful as alcohol and our law is dishonest."
Added Sen. Krueger, "I don't believe a drug that is proven to be less dangerous, from a health perspective, than alcohol or tobacco should be under laws that actually criminalize and ruin lives when alcohol or tobacco are regulated and taxed."
The proposed Assembly and Senate measures would allow adults over the age of 18 to possess up to 2 ounces of dried marijuana, 1/4 ounce of marijuana concentrates, and to cultivate up to 6 plants. The legislation would also establish regulations for state-licensed retail cannabis outlets throughout the state. Retail sales would be limited to adults over the age of 21.
New York City Comptroller John Liu estimates that taxing the commercial production and retail sale of cannabis to adults would yield an estimated $400 million annually, just in the city alone.
According to a 2013 ACLU report, no state arrests more of its citizens for marijuana possession than New York.
Please take time today to urge your elected officials to support this important legislation by visiting NORML's 'Take Action Center' here:
http://salsa3.salsalabs.com/o/51046/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=12563
NORML will keep you updated as this legislation moves forward.
Sincerely,
The NORML Team



NORML and the NORML Foundation: 1600 K Street NW, Mezzanine Level, Washington DC, 20006-2832
Tel: (202) 483-5500 &#8226; Fax: (202) 483-0057 &#8226; Email: [email protected]



Trying not to spam mod's, just want as much people to help out cause! 

FJG

*[/FONT]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't know what the ".best" way is but I let mine sit out a day or two in a dark dry area.


yeah i can leaves sitting in a drawer, thats reasonable, for quite a while before i notice any change in quality or taste. like i have a big ass pile of leaves almost always. gives me Volcano fodder. its like im vape'n the bud, no difference. so i get more bud to hang on to and do whatever with, and while at home i use the leaves as much as i can.

people come over and they hit the volcano... say mmm thats good. then they see me pack up the next one, and they are WHOA!? you are using leaves?? 

as for the hash... i never knew freezer was bad. a buddy of mine's dad used to keep his summer harvest "fresh" in ziplocks tossed into the freezer. never noticed a lack in quality tho. i always wondered if that was really such a great idea tho. jars seems to be the obvious alternative, which he was shown by me eventually. i got all my friends to buy Ball mason jars n stuff. i picked up a pack of those limited edition anniversary "perfect mason" blue ones with the gold rims recently. 

wouldnt these blue ones be even better since they arent clear?? they should color them like beer bottles to prevent sunlight degrading anything.

let us know what u do FJG. ive yet to make good hash. i have like 30 different magazines with 500 different ways they show how to make extracts.  that one place i severely need weed school

sry dude i had this msg typed up like like an hour and a half ago and walked away with out clicking send or whatever.  stoner moment and i havent even smoked yet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

they where made to look like the old ones like i got when my great grandmother died.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 14, 2013)

i want to join your guys's club... i have a 400w and thinking of going to 600w.
setup will be 4ft mover in a 4.5ft long by 2.5 ft wide with 2x dual bulb 4 foot t5's going along side.
i plan on multiple small plants, lots of coverage
I want to get a magnetic ballast
any recommendations for hood or ballast companies 
or light combinations i could do would be swweeeeet .
thanks all . good stuff here


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> A old friend of his talked him in to doing a little speed yesterday.


i thought it was either this or that(u know what i mean)... somehow i knew.

ive been there so.. yeah. that sucks. a benzo would help u relax. can u get your hands on a xanax, valium, klonopin, ativan, etc...?? that would be great temporary relief. they are physically addictive tho, thats why u have to watch it with benzos. but thats if you are taking them everyday for at least a couple months. im talking take one or two till you feel normal again.

i hate uppers so bad now. make me so uncomfortable, its like a bad trip kind of. plus they make my bupe go all crazy. im still on a very low dose of bupe(suboxone) and might be for years. its better than slipping up, or being in pain. 

funny tho... its my sciatica im talking about with the pain. honestly since ive been put on Klononpin/Clonazepam, even only at .5mg once at night. my sciatica was basically subsided completely. ive even tweaked my back and it never made my leg hurt like it would have normally. i can drive long distances again... its like i found a miracle. i have terrible anxiety... like u guys cant tell anyways. (my long posts etc...)

but even maybe one of those "lean" drinks would help if u wanna take a nap or chill out. they have valerian, and melatonin n stuff. the lean brand is best. has b vitamins, most valerian of all brands etc... also tastes awesome. its sprite they use as a base, and flavor it. the pink one tastes like bubblegum kinda. the purple one, which they call "purp" lmao, tastes just like REAL lean. the sprite/codeine syrup mix. when its the real syrup anyways, the purple one. 

anywho time will pass... and u will smoke a J or something, and think "man i feel great again finally" no matter what u choose to do, except more of the bad  i hate to hear of people suffering or anything. hope u feel better either way. id stay away from heavily sativa smoke too, unless the situation calls for it within reason i suppose. at least for a few days. could stir up that racey feeling. just my opinion tho. thats not a fact or anything. 

god i love weed


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow thx man  But im fine. Ive done all weekender with no sleep this was just a quick fun  Even slept 4hours straight. Then hit the bong and slept another 2  
Still feeling besides myself but that will be gone tomorrow.
Damn i love weed too. Already feeling bummed about running out before next chop. But then ill finally taste me some dog.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

i have been out, and i'm only at week 5. it looks like i might do better at the final weigh in. have to go to get a sack in a bit. smellz can you put your hands on a cut of cherry pie?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh and Smellzlike im sorry your having anxiety. But i find your long post's very informative and useful. Great.


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2013)

the fairy has some cherry puff(ch.pie x og) beans...very delish


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

and that makes me jealous, and i dont like filling like that. i will have to step up my hunt for a cut. i could have got one this year but i was moving. should have got it sent. im a dumb ass sometimes.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Wow thx man  But im fine. Ive done all weekender with no sleep this was just a quick fun  Even slept 4hours straight. Then hit the bong and slept another 2
> Still feeling besides myself but that will be gone tomorrow.
> Damn i love weed too. Already feeling bummed about running out before next chop. But then ill finally taste me some dog.


i literally said "u lucky bastard" out loud as i read your post.  i want some damn dog too. i just keep being so indecisive when it comes to ordering, i just chose to pass it up for another strain the other day when i ordered again. i dont know why i do that to myself. lol

dont get me wrong tho... i love my dinachem that i have when i comes to chem genes. so im not with out chem. thank goodness.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

have have some seed off of my hso cdawg it was good smoke crossed them with my BD male and my gdp male. dog s1 and dog bx2 are on the way oh yea dont forget the two packs of blue pit


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2013)

SO on another note. you guys ever notice that those Southern Charm seeds from the BB were a little small/kinda weak looking?? i mean i know ive had some wonderful plants out of seeds i thought would never germ going on what they looked like/size/condition. ive also had very nice looking big fat ones do absolutely no good. 

but yeah so anyways i decided to germinate 3 Southern Charm seeds last night.  i got excited about 209's bubblegum/sweet review. my girl has been begging me to find a bubblegum pheno of some sort that REALLY tastes like bubble gum... 

i made the mistake of bragging about having had some "pink floyd" back maybe in 2005 or so that was an outdoor grow in Northern MI. the guy was my buddies' cousin. he told us he had a friend in Indiana that gave it to him, without a name. they called it pink floyd for whatever reason. i figure the amazing bubble gum flavor and smell it had was a big factor in the choice of name. also maybe the wicked high. 

Then i find out that the "bubblegum" in over in the dam came from Indiana. so im convinced i had, at the very least a hybrid of some sort of bubblegum, out of Indiana 

its the best weed i have ever Solar Puffed. the taste was so amazing... i didnt have my volcano yet at that time, wonder how that may have been? but we havent ran into another strain with this true bubblegum flavor since. even thru mutliple "bubblegum" labeled/named buds/bags/joints with others... no one had the REAL gum. id love to find a good pheno of it. we tried a single seed of Female Seeds Bubblegummer, it never germed...  we just happened to get a dud. i dont think bad of them or anything. its most likely the next strain im going to buy actually. haha. was either that or a bubblegum x lavender hybrid. from attitude(whole other story right now)

so we hope to get a female or two out of those 3 seeds maybe, and will see what kind of sweetness we get to enjoy from it  herijuana is VERY popular lately in my area. some also call it "medijuana" or both. not sure if that different, i think it was someones version of Herijuana and one point. 

i wonder if they were poking at the name Heroin with Herijuana, perhaps a toast to its strong effects... kentucky has a huge amount of opiate users. at one point it was the highest oxycodone prescription per capita state in the country. which is saying a LOT considering how bad florida is with it, even still with the new OP's

the old OC's got my ass a long time ago, hence me admitting my heroin addiction. oxy led to heroin... it was cheaper. but yeah, they call it "Hillbilly Heroin" , the oxycodone i mean (not oxymorphone / Opana)

so i wonder if that was at all an influence on the name one way or another(paradise has one called opium), or just why they came up with it in the first place. whoever it was. i know theres a parent that isnt called that, and its the ACTUAL one out of the Appalachian mountains in KY. ive heard countless stories of insane weed plants, either huge or just impressive quality outdoor, that were from the mountains in the Appalachia, almost always Kentucky.

i let you all know how the 3 babies hatch! ive been wanting to try this one for a while, so after reading 209's review i just had to decide to pop some beans!! need to do it anyhow. just sucks i dont have more room to save strains while starting new ones to try. i need to breed more, get a good dependable male and keep some of the pollen around for hitting on my "from seed" plants, instead of having to take clones to keep the pheno and/or strain alive. its getting rediculous i have about 30 strains between like 4 people and i keep having to bother them back for clones. which we all are cool about, but i not only hate to bother them, i just dont have the room to keep a ton of strains.

gotta start getting selective and choosing to make a few beans on my absolute favorites possibly. finally got that purple grape ape pheno into seed for example. so even tho id hate to lose the strain, at least i have those seeds. and 2 of the original 4 that it came from. 

so yeah... to close my book here. Gonna Be ROCKIN some Southern Charm!! i cant wait! its a bit leafy isnt it? also same daddy pollen as the blue pit right?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 14, 2013)

Whats up 6er's? My new bulb came in today and its in all ready. Heres some random pics. The first is what i went through to get to my girls and its not suppose to stop till morning.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

hella snow there jimmer. cant tell from those girls though looking good


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2013)

If it ain't standin' on it's own, it's just a pinner:
(_rolled with *Black Dynamite*_)


----------



## Thriceeee (Dec 14, 2013)

Got 2 White Widow x Big Bud, 2 Super Skunk, and 2 Cream of the Crop KO seeds soaking as I speak.. 
Finally some decent genetics and no random bag seed!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

boom goes the dyamite![video=youtube;W45DRy7M1no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thriceeee said:


> Got 2 White Widow x Big Bud, 2 Super Skunk, and 2 Cream of the Crop KO seeds soaking as I speak..
> Finally some decent genetics and no random bag seed!


most of the great strains started as bag seed. i run some all the time got a few flowering now


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> hella snow there jimmer. cant tell from those girls though looking good


Its a weird feeling hiking through the snow with a 5 gallon bucket of water to feed plan


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

i bet it is, but then you you go in and it is a tropical paradise


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

i was puting a video on my page and this was off to the side and i had to put it on here funny ass movie[video=youtube;0Vyj1C8ogtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vyj1C8ogtE[/video]


----------



## Thriceeee (Dec 14, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> most of the great strains started as bag seed. i run some all the time got a few flowering now


Very true!
I have 7 random sativas in flower who've been fighting me the whole way.. haha


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice plants jimmer.



Dr.D81 said:


> boom goes the dyamite![video=youtube;W45DRy7M1no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no[/video]


Bro I don't even know why, but this shit had me crackin up!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

you know he had to be hating life.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2013)

Evening 6, just a lil update. 

Here gen took a pic of the nodes for you, they were real close and then the stretch they looked like this. I'm starting to think it's GG dom. 

Well time for some pr0n, my baby...



Hope everyone is having a great weekend, I just got back from the Furniture store and got me some goodies 

Stay high 6.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nice plants jimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro I don't even know why, but this shit had me crackin up!



I saw that shit like a year n half ago on Tosh.0 lol. Shit is funny


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2013)

Suddenly, he realized that a degree in Sports Journalism was not going to be as easy to acquire as he once thought...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

glad im not the only one sitting at home on a sat night. i almost got tickets to the nofx show. My wife and i wanted to go but we whould have been broke still almost went.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Evening 6, just a lil update.
> 
> Here gen took a pic of the nodes for you, they were real close and then the stretch they looked like this. I'm starting to think it's GG dom.
> 
> ...


yea i saw it on something and it poped in my head. i had not seen the whole thing though. i have been hearing a lot about that GG might have to check it out. looking good man


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello my fellow 600 watter, and no spell check they are not waiters!!!!!!! 

So some of you have seen my Mazar x White rhino mainlined, a while back its around day 63 now, like 61 in the the pics on my thread...post # 266 is most recent i believe: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/731275-fjgs-hempy-main-lined-grow-27.html

Heres the little fun competition i think you all might like to enjoy in participating. In memorial to all those 2 week germ pics, people guessing yields LMAO, well the bottom quote explains it, keep estimates in my journal please 

One vote, NO Keep guessing and guessing, once you out a guess in its final (I know we can edit, honor system? Plus i got a good pothead memory i'm gonna write this in my log book along my nute dosages lol....

Please play along??!!!   




FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> And YES I want to ask that most famous, irritating, irrational, stupid, redundant, pointless, interesting question:
> 
> But lets make it more of a competition, who ever guess closest to the final dry weight of the M x WR Wins....wins umm...how bout an " I told you so!!" ? sounds in line? and a huge pat on the back saying " HELL YEAH I CALLED THAT MOFO", And of course Rep spread tho those who are runners up 1st second third place etc....Add some more entertainment to this shit!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2013)

The heri has the smallest seeds I've ever seen. It was acquired from Sannie, who was handling them for Motarebel-the original breeder of this strain. Heri will not show preflowers and it is two weeks into bloom that they finally appear, which makes growing them a treat.
The southern charm should have close nodes and good bud development.

I was thinking about going to the nofx show, but had a chance to work-much needed income...in fact I'm still working-at home and just taking a break. The garden is next on the agenda-she needs attention....there's some of whodats mvk and sb babies among others.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2013)

Exactly my experiences with the Heri beans sent from a kind faerie down South.
Seemed to take forever to start blooming, but such a great plant


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2013)

Alright guys I'm gonna order some BB gear, any suggestions.

I'm looking at Deep Psychosis and engineers dream. What ya guys think.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello all,

I had not really seen my Kosher Kush before.
(honestly...it is dim in the man-cave with the plants
getting all the lights ;0)

Well, a macro shot tells the tale:
View attachment 2929736

Wow! The taste is lovely, if a bit light, and it improves with the cure.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 14, 2013)

My Purple Cookie Monster looking sexy a hell.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> The heri has the smallest seeds I've ever seen. It was acquired from Sannie, who was handling them for Motarebel-the original breeder of this strain. Heri will not show preflowers and it is two weeks into bloom that they finally appear, which makes growing them a treat.
> The southern charm should have close nodes and good bud development.
> 
> I was thinking about going to the nofx show, but had a chance to work-much needed income...in fact I'm still working-at home and just taking a break. The garden is next on the agenda-she needs attention....there's some of whodats mvk and sb babies among others.
> ...


yea man my wife already had to work and i got some in as well. will be fishing in henderson tomorrow. i do wish i had known they where comeing as i do not have the time to keep up with it. i have wanted to see them for years. i dont even care that i heard they suck live now days. java damn frosty how did the og come out? pcm got slipped in on me. looks good enough to smoke ha ha ha View attachment 2929380Purple Wreck week 5


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh!
Jig!
I've been meaning to ask about the new guitfiddle you're saving for.
Round or pointy?
LP?
SG?
Strat?
Tele?
Jag?
Explorer?
Uke!?!?!?
Dish!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Dr. All of the breeds turned out great. It is hard 
to pick a favorite. They were all OGs for the most part
and are strong smoke.

This grow will have some Lemon, and Blueberry along with
the kushes.

JD


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 15, 2013)

some shots from the room ..almost done some have been chopped in the last few days=cheeses ,la con and slh plus the unknown purple ..

#4.1

#6

gsog x cd & ssh

gsog x cd
 unknown p #4.0


 dre


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 15, 2013)

.shes nice for xmas ay


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 15, 2013)

^^^^^^
Tasty looking flowers on this page everybody. 

Just did some pruning before I flower them out. Im thinking another 4 or five days of veg and then its flip time . 
Gsc bagseeds ...couple diff phenos..did a stem rub today and they smell like kush, gas smell. Cant wait to see if the flowers resemble the orginal gsc bud I got them out of.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice socks.

My Critical Sensi Star both sprouted. The journey begins anew.


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 15, 2013)

wow guys ..iv just turnt my light on ..as i have broken 3 timers some how ..so i set my alarm for ..8am/8pm hehe ..any way ..yer just turnd my light on and there are sighns of budding all ready just after a week ..you see i thought it was around 2/3 weeks .so im pleased about that for sure and the thing is .i got 4 pineapple chunks ..and 2 blue cheese ..1 blue cheese is about 3 foot fuckin tall some how ..the other is about 2 and a half feet tall ..1 pineapple chunk is about 2 feet and the others about foot and a half ..puzzled ..im in a 140x140x200 tent ..so i don`t know what is gone on there ...but there looking so green its unreal proper nice green to them real dark ..did have some sign of over feeding ..but that went in 2 days ...i am using ph perfect sensie bloom .great white for roots .pk buddhas tree ..and magic cal .for cal/mag ..and i all ways use 0.5 mil less as it says on the tin ..apart from the pk ..little is better i think .i shell be flushing for 2 hole weeks .at the end witch i am expecting to be around mid feb time ..as i started from seed...but im a bit pissed that they gone all short and tall...wtf ..alien hydroponic system for me next ..and air cooled tube ..but im really happy with the way its going at the moment ..i will take some pics later ..but every time i do all this wavey line shit starts to happen on the cam ..so ill do my best ..and oh one more thing ..when i go to switch light on ..my temp has drop by 20  .as when lights on its 80..so 60 by the morning ..is this ok or?


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 15, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> ^^^^^^
> Tasty looking flowers on this page everybody.
> 
> Just did some pruning before I flower them out. Im thinking another 4 or five days of veg and then its flip time .
> Gsc bagseeds ...couple diff phenos..did a stem rub today and they smell like kush, gas smell. Cant wait to see if the flowers resemble the orginal gsc bud I got them out of.


 i want your socks...santa rob my those socks ..when you go to visit this man ..ill give you extra cookies


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2013)

15 is about the drop you want, don't think the extra few degrees will hurt though....my veg tent is at 15celcius at the moment and the girls love it....pics coming when baba stops crying, lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2013)

Blue Pit....





Dog





Fireballs










Deep Blue F4





whole gang of shit...





Fireball side shot





dogs





Veg cab





Headband - Cali Orange





Dream Dogs










jakes dreams











Slainte,
DST


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

Also the colder night temp of around 15/16 brings out some amazing colours late on.


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 15, 2013)

ok thanks guys ..hopefully i see some nice colours later on  and blue pit is nice keep up the good work folks


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Alright guys I'm gonna order some BB gear, any suggestions.
> 
> I'm looking at Deep Psychosis and engineers dream. What ya guys think.


Those two are what I'm gonna run next round.



DoobieBrother said:


> Oh!
> Jig!
> I've been meaning to ask about the new guitfiddle you're saving for.
> Round or pointy?
> ...


Note: all talk below is of strats unless otherwise noted.

So... here's the story. Since baby has come along I've been doing different things. Not so much video gaming and napping.... a whole lot more guitar playing and reading. For reading I'm getting a nice new Kindle Paperwhite for christmas. For the guitar playing I started looking at all the Guitar Center black friday ads. About the only thing I could find that I could use was a new guitar. I was looking at the Classic Player and Classic Series of 60's guitars. I liked the features they had on them and seemed nice guitars a step or two above the old squire I have. They are selling new for I think $700 at Guitar center. Maybe $800, somewhere around there. The big difference with the 60s throwback is the fretboard. One has a 12" radius (i think) the other a 7.25" radius. Regular strats are 9.5" regular les pauls are 12". So then I thought, WAIT.... I don't buy things like this NEW!!!!

I hoped on craigslist and saw what was on offer for fenders. I quickly found that my price range included American built guitars. The classic varieties are mexican built. Still a step above the korean build one I have from 1993. So suddenly I'm looking at American standards, and even American deluxe's. Those are the ones that list at $2,300 and sell at GC for $1,700.  I'm going to hold out for a deluxe.

It will be a darker sunburst. There are 3rd gen noiseless pickups in there. An s-1 switching deal, which basically gives you 5 more pickup configs via the switch. To activate the volume knob has a recessed button in the center. Normally on the 5 switch you get neck, neck/middle, middle, middle/ bridge, bridge. With the s-1 activated you get all 3 in series, bridge/middle in series, middle/neck in series, bridge/ neck out of phase, with a special tone cap, bridge/ middle in series and out of phase, in parallel with neck

As I understand it, the 2 pickups wired in series act like a humbucker. So the s-1 has some fatter sounds, especially having 2 different settings with all 3 pickups turned on. 

The guitar also has locking tuners, strap locks, a super nice tremolo that I will block anyways, the fretboard has a compound radius, so it goes from 9.5" to 14" one end to the other, and a fun feature is a contoured neck heel. You know that annoying metal square covering where the neck hooks to the body. Well the deluxe strat has taken down that annoying corner, so it's all rounded and comfortable. I don't think I'll miss having the corner of that digging into my palm when I am way up the register.

Aaaaaaaaaannnnndddd here's a video:

[youtube]ihQ7Jds_S3s[/youtube]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 15, 2013)

The pron is looking good everyone. 

I'm glad the weather man was wrong as always. He said a little all day yesterday and pounded with snow overnight but we got a foot during the day and only a couple more in. overnight. I don't even have to shovel again.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Those two are what I'm gonna run next round.


My girl wants me to do the deep psychosis cuz she wants to see if it will help her depression.


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

get her a vape and see if that helps, smoking can have negative effects on your mood, true story.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

DST said:


> All Xmas trees should look like that one!!! Not sure Mrs DST would be too happy if she came home to that in the living room though I remember a silly story about some dude in the UK getting busted for using a Mj plant as a Crimbo tree!


HAHAHA... i almost shit myself when i read this. LMFFAO!!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

here is my christmas tree, last time i put some tinsel and shit on there but this year i'll let all the spray on snow do the talking lol.


space bomb day 38

[video=youtube;KRGol8g3yeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRGol8g3yeQ&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]

this will be something to behold come the 25th


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> get her a vape and see if that helps, smoking can have negative effects on your mood, true story.


im "addicted" to my volcano. i hate having to leave my house and go somewhere where i cant take it. then i have to bring my grinder so i can put kief on everything to make up for the difference.

imo its the butane that causes ALOT of issues with bowl smoking. i hate when my girl smokes out of her dirty pipes too. its like second hand cig smoke YUK!! i hate that headache land stuff. like DST said about BHO same thing for me if i do too much butane or dirty bowl now. joints... thats a whole other thing. 

i seem to be able to handle joints as long as the right paper is used. my preferred is element. ultra thin zig zags next, easy to find. bambu was the shit, now i cant find them. used to like hempire too. 

"i got 5 on it. that your broke ass can keep. i got 5 on it... messin wit that indoor weed. i got 5 on it. got me stuck can not go back. i got 5 on it!!! c'mon lets go half on a sack!!..." c'mon OAK heads. cali heads u know this one. my shit since i was a kid... i love 90's rap. god i hate lil wayne and 50. so badly. lupe fiasco the only new rapper i like.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

I would say it's something to behold now... but I can only imagine how pretty she'll look for the holidays. A little reason to celebrate this year eh?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My girl wants me to do the deep psychosis cuz she wants to see if it will help her depression.


it might... the PK i grew bro. it was very sativa, in the head. but clear. hope that helps. DP is one of the parents, im sure u know.

whoops gotta go make some patients happy in the snow... sometimes i wish i would have never sold any of my grape ape. my phone rings constantly once word gets out i have some. jeez. its like i sell dope or something.

someone is even PM'ing me right this minute trying to trade me genetics. jesus. or should i say Hey - Zeus


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

it is the only thing that will make christmas bearable jig! jk i enjoy the big dinner too!

[video=youtube;mX2vhSockUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX2vhSockUY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

Some bullshit... can't watch that video in the USA.

[youtube]YyDqoLimejg[/youtube]


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

lol youtube is going to be getting awful fiesty this coming year about copyright.

rip youtube, we need something new, like youtube used to be. any ideas anybody?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

there is a remix too... its cool too.[video=youtube;sazGe-O30OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sazGe-O30OM[/video]hmm i see there are multiple... i knew a specific one back from around 95-96. the golden days of "rap" not fucking hip hop. RAP. usa folks seem to have the two backwards these days, or they just dontknow what rap is at all. 

that stuff coming from the "dirty south" is bullshit. outkast showed people what southern rap is way back... hootie hoo! tight like hallways, smoked out always!!

dont get me confused tho... ill spark up to Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox too, or maybe Primus - Frizzle Fry. feeling a little cross genre?? (i even hate country too but this song has a country touch to it with the singing. amazing single right now. it makes me tear up a little. i do that alot with music. its close to my heart. hence my hatred towards these fools ruining rap or any other music.

where r jimi hendrix, stevie ray, biggie, tupac when u need them damnit?? they would be rolling in their graves. jimi might be rolling in pain from opiate addiction if that poor soul was still alive. and stevie woulda turned into the cocaine beast known as Gary Busey had he lived on to keep freezin his nose up.

wonder what tupac and biggies DOC was. coke probably. and alcohol/weed. i mean look at the makaveli album and the way they recorded it. on something alright.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol youtube is going to be getting awful fiesty this coming year about copyright.
> 
> rip youtube, we need something new, like youtube used to be. any ideas anybody?


there are a ZILLION replacements trying to be just like u say. vimeo... i believe is one. u cant watch the video for PON DE FLOOR on youtube at all. that pissed me off. eric warheim directed it and everything, its hilarious. and its the beat beyonce "stole" for her mega hit girls rule the world. same beat. from diplo and afrojack mostly i believe. 

but yeah i cant watch any Major Lazer vids from directed by Eric W. either gotta log in, or copyright issues. plus my laptops sound quit on me, probably the motherboard going on me.  so it wont even let me play the videos on youtube since it cant find my sound drivers/devices. other sites let me watch w/o sound. weird huh?

btw u would both get more + rep for those videos if i could.  mmm the good old days. wonder what strains they were smoking back then. 

hehe back when i was rockin the gold chains. had me a nice outkast charm too. see i used to love "southern rap" like Nappy Roots - Awnaw ... thats a southern rap song. but lil wayne/rick ross and all that. southern idk what... but its not rap. more like crap.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

sry to keep jabbering... but real quick:

i doubt it... but any of you guys know ESHAM or NATAS ?? kind of on the ICP spectrum of things detroit rap. haha even the rap out of detroit is super raunchy and scary. eminem is a poser. he lies about being from detroit... first of all he was born in missouri. his buddy/cousin or something died and his mom moved him up here to MI. he went to school in the burbs. NOT detroit. i hate that 8 mile story/movie. i even liked a couple of his songs on the soundtrack. even the main single. you better lose yourself in moment... so on.

but dude aint no set trippin, detroit made rapper. pisses me off he uses that label. Esham is detroit's all time greatest imo. hes even schizo and does a better job. eminem stole alot of esham's style. like the side of esham's tech/style that arent similar to ICP or anything.
im not much of an ICP fan. weird huh? white boy from the hood in MI, dont like ICP. go figure. Esham is sick tho. as long as u aint heavily religous. 

Esham - Mama don't cry. bad ass song. crazy bass line, he basically started Acid Rap. another good one... Natas - trouble and pain.[video=youtube;9_I6iZuB3nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_I6iZuB3nA[/video] esham is in Natas along with a few others in that song. they came to flint a long time back. the club went nuts, they had to stop the show. turned into a death trap of flying bullets. too many crazies up here. haha.

much love my sixers!! anyone got an alien kush or alien dog strain going or in seed??

i have no idea how these sound, sry if its crap. his old songs were made to have loud bass, so they are quiet. like they used to do in the 90's. the later stuff is very well made/produced.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is my Black Domina x Bubblegum Day 55 of flower, chopping her down tomorrow. She was a freebie with an order.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

I remember a skater from the 80's called Natas Kaupas. He was one of the first people to do what we call skateboarding today.

Ah man... I gotta watch where in the world is Animal chin. Anyone? Christian hasoi, rodney mullen, lance mountain, etc etc... man we're getting old.

[youtube]Ly2KyvneaDA[/youtube]


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 15, 2013)

Bones Brigade! I would put my top 3 skate vids as-

1.Best of 411 Volume 1
2.Zero's Thrill of it All
3. Shorty's Fulfill the Dream

Followed by Welcome to Hell, and Jump off a Building......Tum Yeto!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

My favorite was Plan B's Virtual Reality. Mullen was killing it in that vid.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

o wow!!!!! get this shit... u guys notice how ive been bitching a storm up about Alien kush or alien this or that.???

i JUST got off the phone with my good buddy in up north in Traverse City. (which btw is where the original SLH is from, not greenhouse. there was a clone only called "super lemon haze". we think its just a pheno of SSH, not a hybrid of it and another strain. too much haze effect! so certainly not anything indica anyways) 

turns out that "alien kush" i smoked... well its an ALIEN BUBBA hybrid. no wonder it had such wonderful relaxing and anti anxiety properties. so anyways. i geuss they said it grows fast too... yields good and all. the bud i saw was HUGE. they grow em under 15 ft ceilings, must be nice. i got about 5.5 ft. and thats not counting the lights and distance needed from the bulbs.  

im working on trying to get my hands on it. if i do... id love to make a seed cross with it and share. i mean it was one of those smokes ill remember for the rest of my life. not that it was even in the top 10 of strongest ive smoked or anything. certainly not because of the taste or anything either. 

just something about the effect from this alien bubba is like taking a nice muscle relaxer or benzo w/o the knockout effect for seasoned smokers. it killed the other 3 i was smoking with, they all passed the F out afterwards. but i was like, wow i want some more of this. bought what he had brought down, or at least as much as i could get out of him 

mmmmm...mmmm bitch!!! 

on another note... u guys ever meet someone online who wanted to trade up clones or seeds? i get peeps asking me all the time about the PGA. someone is offering some Blue Cheese x Alien Kush F2's for some of my PGA. he wants a clone... but for seeds? i mean he could be giving me anything. i was thinking seeds for seeds is fair.

he wants the PGA straight up. well shit, i want the Alien Kush straight up. or even the Blue Cheese by itself. but yea id take a hybrid. so im trying to offer up my medusa x PGA seeds instead of trying to worry about cutting this person a clone. i might should hold on to this strain anyways, i give it out to to many folks and next thing i know my damn strain will be putting $$ in someone else's pockets. when im super nice about giving stuff out. 

glad i typed this out. now it looks more like a bad idea after re-reading my post.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 15, 2013)

hey guys i'm looking at ballasts and got me wondering, can i use the old hood from my 400 and fit a 600w in it and use the cord and just get the ballast and lightbulb???


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

Yep. Bad Idea. Don't trust peeps on the internet. Trust me. (lol... that's like a paradox or something) The peeps around the 600 are usually good... but random folks who just message you on RIU or youtube or whatever are out for themselves and they could give a flying shit about you (in my experience). That said my best friends I met on the internet and got my wife from craigslist. However making friends and getting married isn't a federal offence. Sending MJ shit in the mail is.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 15, 2013)

Been working my arse off. Blasted some wax yesterday, and the asshole that it was for didnt pick it up! It weighs more than I will admit to on the internet, and I hate having weight at my house. Ladies are looking good in the GH. Been a tid bit nippley at night here, so ive got a couple plants going purp. Should be harvesting in early-mid january. I had to skip over the last 10 pages, but I saw some mighty fine looking specimens. Off to the DOG grow off page to fap it.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Here is my Black Domina x Bubblegum Day 55 of flower, chopping her down tomorrow. She was a freebie with an order.


wow. what company/breeder/seedbank?? u can see the Black domina in the leaves. BD seems to make hybrids with thin bladed leaves. my blackberry was like that, even tho i had a fairly indica pheno. my girl wants bubblegum so badly. that why i germed a few Southern Charm seeds. they are at 36 hours in the wet paper towel(which seems to be the easiest way to germ for me, ive tried it all, germination kits and everything.) i usually try to wait until 48 hours to check them. it seems like the more u check them, the easier mold, or other yucky stuff grows in there. and it seems to effect the seeds that havent popped yet. 

these seeds were tiny tho... is that normal for the Southern Charm?? ive had tiny seeds before that grew out great plants, thats why i never complained when i first received them. hope they are all good tho.  i doubt BB woulda over looked it. i bet its more along the lines of they are nearly 100% sure they are viable. just look funny. hell i got them so cheap anyways, and got a free pack. so i wouldnt ever complain anyways. just hoping for a bubblegum like one, like 209 said his was like


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 15, 2013)

No idea of the breeder. It was a freebie I got while I order some beans from SOS.

I've been really happy with it, except a lot of really small popcorn buds, next run with the clones I'll lollipop it a bit and make sure more weight goes in those colas, only topped once. It's really sticky though, ton of resin and trichs. Smells like sweet bubblegum, like bazooka or the round ones you get out of the machines. Hoping the taste is the same. Buds are rock solid though.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2013)

The mother in southern charm was a herijuana which has the smallest seeds I have ever seen...but they work.

you must have overlooked an earlier post.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Bones Brigade! I would put my top 3 skate vids as-
> 
> 1.Best of 411 Volume 1
> 2.Zero's Thrill of it All
> ...


any zero, the old 411's where cool but the zero where always the best. still have mine


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 15, 2013)

I know nothing about skateboarding. I played icehockey for 6 years and rollers from there.
Reg Dog and Snowcap @ day 121212 
View attachment 2929975
Argh no more time weekend over


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Think I'll get 3 oz?

Goji OG 8.5 weeks into flower. This next weekend maybe? Bodhi Seeds has earned my love and so has my new HPS light. 

Omygoodness. Omydamn.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> o wow!!!!! get this shit... u guys notice how ive been bitching a storm up about Alien kush or alien this or that.???
> 
> i JUST got off the phone with my good buddy in up north in Traverse City. (which btw is where the original SLH is from, not greenhouse. there was a clone only called "super lemon haze". we think its just a pheno of SSH, not a hybrid of it and another strain. too much haze effect! so certainly not anything indica anyways)
> 
> ...


i say trust your gut man as far as people being on the up and up, but weed should be spreed imo. you got a good pheno from a seed you did not breed your self ( if i remember right) so who cares. most of the folk on here are spreed to the four corners of the earth. just my two cents man. on a side note man my buddy i work with has a boy moving back to MI from down here man we just dont understand. from what you and him say its not doing good up there anyways. alien/bubbaXGG sounds like it would be some dank


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> get her a vape and see if that helps, smoking can have negative effects on your mood, true story.


Already got 3 of them. We use our pax all the time


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 15, 2013)

I got an Arizer Extreme Q 4.0 and have loved it and still using it every day, have had it for 3 years or so. 

Just ordered the newest portable vaporizer from DaVinci called the Ascent. First glass on glass portable vaporizer, works with buds and oils, LCD screen with a ton of custom settings. The thing seems amazing, can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2013)

Everything looking good en la Casa de la Hada !! This is how I fill a square with 9 plants. 

Im expecting 400g ( 14 oz) off this square. Jamaican dream is a low yielder tho!! First time running this strain in hydro but I do know it well!! Switched to 12:12 at 20cm an they are 60cm now and not even 3 weeks old!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I got an Arizer Extreme Q 4.0 and have loved it and still using it every day, have had it for 3 years or so.
> 
> Just ordered the newest portable vaporizer from DaVinci called the Ascent. First glass on glass portable vaporizer, works with buds and oils, LCD screen with a ton of custom settings. The thing seems amazing, can't wait till it gets here.


My buddy has one. It's nice. They have them at my local head shop. Might have to pick one up.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 15, 2013)

Check it out: Im Lazy:




FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Ok day 63 of 12/12 Mazar x White Rhino World of seeds
> 
> Yesterday I ran 2 gallons of ph's water through her. Letting her dry up, take another look tomorrow at the trichs, I think they are just perfectly ready... maybe could go another couple days? But thats about it i think...
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 15, 2013)

Your item is being processed by customs in DENMARK at 7:28 pm on December 13, 2013
Cmon Arizer !  Dont care bout the 25% extra ill be paying. Yes i do damn :/


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

Some funk from under 2 x 600's
View attachment 2930107View attachment 2930108View attachment 2930109View attachment 2930110View attachment 2930111View attachment 2930112View attachment 2930113View attachment 2930114


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

All I want for xmas is...







Yummy bro, you should make some hashish out of her


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> All I want for xmas is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

Not bad for a first time solo with new beans from a new breeder eh. 

Still a couple of weeks to go. Keeping all trim frozen at end to do something with, not sure what yet.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

Edibles are always good, you can get stoned without others knowing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Which breeder and strain is that, welsh?


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which breeder and strain is that, welsh?


Sin City Seeds; SinMint Cookie Fems


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh shit, Imeant new breeder to me. 

Sorry to confuse.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> The mother in southern charm was a herijuana which has the smallest seeds I have ever seen...but they work.
> 
> you must have overlooked an earlier post.
> 
> ...


i probably did. thx for still responding. its been quite a while. have a good holiday cof. (i suspected the herijuana having small calyxes or something. perhaps its because u told me this?)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

my PW #1 makes the smallest i have ever seen.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Already got 3 of them. We use our pax all the time


i want one of those. i need a portable vape that does leaves and buds good. ive had my volcano too long, and im used to it. i hate my girls cheap vape.  i feel like a weed snob saying this. but u guys would say the same thing if u had a volcano for 7 years... my tolerance is f'd too. super high. i blame the volcano. im hoping the pax will be like having a mini volcano.  u make it sound good giggles.


Dr.D81 said:


> i say trust your gut man as far as people being on the up and up, but weed should be spreed imo. you got a good pheno from a seed you did not breed your self ( if i remember right) so who cares. most of the folk on here are spreed to the four corners of the earth. just my two cents man. on a side note man my buddy i work with has a boy moving back to MI from down here man we just dont understand. from what you and him say its not doing good up there anyways. alien/bubbaXGG sounds like it would be some dank


haha yeah not doing good is an understatement. south eastern MI is f'd badly. they are talking about taking parts of detroit off grid, batteries powering the street lights and all. Flint is just insane... u can get away with anything. i live right by that school that was torn down, after Kayla, the 6-year old white girl, was shot by another of her 6-year old class mates. and that was years ago. never police when u need them. ive been robbed at gunpoint, car stolen... etc... detroit has those issues too. their police chief almost got car-jacked recently, he ran the light to get away. Flint's chief stepped down. the deputy chief in detroit came to Flint... he is already ready to give up. the problem is too many citizens that are left, just dont care about the city. pontiac and saginaw at least have a bit better police response. its only because they are smaller tho.


yeah im very big on spreading the genetics i find...like u say its one thing if someone takes a strain i worked on, or a pheno i worked hard to find, and they go make a bunch of $$ off of it w/o giving me any credit or anything.

as for that guy... im probably not going to do it. i mean i could get a handful of ditchweed seeds for all i know. i thought he had some clones at first. and ive even offered to trade seeds. but im not even doing that now. its federally illegal like someone pointed out to me. so just not worth it. thx for your guys opinions on that. sry to clutter up 600 with my long posts. peace.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Oh shit, Imeant new breeder to me.
> 
> Sorry to confuse.


i am looking at some of there stuff that is one i had my eye on it is looking like small buds. looks fire as hell but small or is it me. it is crazy good looking like the pic of there LVBK it is stupid frosty.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 15, 2013)

It makes me sad to see hungry plants


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2013)

T'aint no clutter, slsy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

you know i have solorized and love it i keep three lenses for this, but i have not us*ed a vaporizer. it sounds like i a missing out i said something to my wife about it and see had been reading all this as well. any way i think i am going to get the two gpens and give one to my boss. he smokes hash he gets from cali and would love that shit hell i bet he has no idea they exist.*


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 15, 2013)

G-pen is a great, easy to use, durable, oil pen. It's nothing crazy and expensive, but it works. I used G-pens and G-pen minis for awhile, I personally liked the mini but that's just me. The big ones are nice too.

I'm just glad my new portable vape can do oils as well, that was a big bonus for me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i want one of those. i need a portable vape that does leaves and buds good. ive had my volcano too long, and im used to it. i hate my girls cheap vape.  i feel like a weed snob saying this. but u guys would say the same thing if u had a volcano for 7 years... my tolerance is f'd too. super high. i blame the volcano. im hoping the pax will be like having a mini volcano.  u make it sound good giggles.
> 
> haha yeah not doing good is an understatement. south eastern MI is f'd badly. they are talking about taking parts of detroit off grid, batteries powering the street lights and all. Flint is just insane... u can get away with anything. i live right by that school that was torn down, after Kayla, the 6-year old white girl, was shot by another of her 6-year old class mates. and that was years ago. never police when u need them. ive been robbed at gunpoint, car stolen... etc... detroit has those issues too. their police chief almost got car-jacked recently, he ran the light to get away. Flint's chief stepped down. the deputy chief in detroit came to Flint... he is already ready to give up. the problem is too many citizens that are left, just dont care about the city. pontiac and saginaw at least have a bit better police response. its only because they are smaller tho.
> 
> ...


yea i thought it was bad but that is worse than my buddy from Newark NJ. i know friends are upset about it and dont want them to go. said they are going to nothing. like i said always trust your gut it will do you right.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> G-pen is a great, easy to use, durable, oil pen. It's nothing crazy and expensive, but it works. I used G-pens and G-pen minis for awhile, I personally liked the mini but that's just me. The big ones are nice too.
> 
> I'm just glad my new portable vape can do oils as well, that was a big bonus for me.


he smokes IWH, and i will be smoking jelly hash and we would like something we could keep on the low and hit when we want.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

u guys spoke of GA right? and MI? 2 houses down from me. a house was being rented by a couple from GA with i think 2-3 kids and a baby. they had a pit mix dog. i geuss the guy, this "billy" character. decided to go to wal-mart one day. someone had kittens in a box to give away to people. he took one, and named it "Clee-o" but spelled Clio, because of the wal mart being in Clio MI which is pronounced "CLY-o". out of town people always say "Clee-o" by mistake.

well not sure if he did it on purpose or not. like a joke. anyways... its a 7-8 month old calico female. very cute and friendly. 

My girl works with the "billy" guy's mother in law. weird coincidence. The jack-asses skipped out w/o paying rent for two months and are gone all of a sudden. 

My girl found out, they left the cat in the garage by itself and just left. The mother in law couldnt take her, and kept feeding her and giving her water. My girl and i went down there to go check on this cat. her water was frozen. its about 10 F right now. I had to take this poor cat, and bring her down to my house n stuff. 

people are fucking morons. i want to kick this guy's ass. he drove like a jackass too... almost hit me one day, with his stupid "mustang". go figure we were talking about those commercials, and now i have another damn cat. wtf?



Dr.D81 said:


> yea i thought it was bad but that is worse than my buddy from Newark NJ. i know friends are upset about it and dont want them to go. said they are going to nothing. like i said always trust your gut it will do you right.


Newark is in Saginaw and Pontiac's Population group in the link in my signature to wiki. Flint, Detroit, Newark, St Louis, New Orleans, Kansas City. those are pretty much the worst by a long shot on a per capita basis. Chicago is having a hard time right now. imo its the heroin trade gaining speed. chicago is a hub for it in this area. obviously detroit as well, but MI was always known for cocaine until recently... so crack was the main issue for years.

Newark is no joke. its just like flint/saginaw/pontiac but i think a bit lower population. Its also across the river from Philly PA. so alot of it is spill over crime so to speak, like some of NJ is on the new york side. campbells soup is made there, lots of factories in Newark. seems to be a pattern in the usa with big factory cities.

There is a budweiser commercial that shows cities that have breweries of theirs, most of them were in that list i rattled off there. i think that says a LOT. kinda makes me sick. they take advantage of these places. 

ugh... sry im going on and on again. but it was ironic you said that


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2013)

I swear cats just find their way into our homes one way or another.

Hope everyone had a good weekend. It's about over.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

yes it is
[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

Week 5 [video=youtube;YONZQHT-FpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONZQHT-FpU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I swear cats just find their way into our homes one way or another.
> Hope everyone had a good weekend. It's about over.


yeah ive spent part of it defending my self over in seedbank reviews over posting an email attitude slipped up and sent me when they probably shouldnt have.

they admitted to having fraud issues in a short email, which ive since posted after being pestered to do so against my will.

i only found out after trying to order for about 2 months straight, and finding out eventually that the bank wont do business with them at all. remember i said i thought the banks are "picking and choosing" what we can buy now?? i never believed attitude had fraud. but i asked them why the bank said that.

they danced around the issue. 6 emails of dancing around it. did u activate the card for international use?? crap like that. 

finally after keeping on after them about it. i got an email saying this... Info @ The Attitude To Me 

Dec 10 at 10:51 AM 
Hi There
I think it is specifically us with issue but UK fraud in general. Next time you make an order please be ready with an International prepaid card or ensure your bank removes the block before you try to make the order. 


Many Thanks,
-snip- @ The Attitude


*Please note, due to the law in the UK, we sell these for souvenir purpose only and for no other use* 

i snipped the name because i wonder if id be getting someone in hot water for sending the email maybe. so these people are insulting me and calling me a liar!? 

wow riu is nuts. this thread is the only reason(edit: club 600 i mean. and its offspring.) i even come on here anymore. seriously. i could say its the BB but i found it thru here probably. u guys are such different folk from those trolling the seedbank and strain reviews. wowza they are insane. even the mods. 

you guys should seriously see it, i mean i blew up a bit. but dang man. wtf? i just tried to help. geuss thats a crime these days. u should see the insults ive gotten. and u guys see i can type away with the best of them.  btw i wonder if tool is being ironic it that song. i have the special 3d glasses cd of that.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

i have a ton of pics to show off to u guys... cant find the GD cord!! argrahga!

on a much better note those Southern Charm seeds... in the wet paper towel/ziploc. i just checked on them. 3 for 3. COF called it perfectly. funny looking seeds that germ just fine  hope i got a girl in one of those!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

You sure are chatty smellz lol.

It's all good, gives me something to read.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You sure are chatty smellz lol.
> 
> It's all good, gives me something to read.


i know... i come and go. like sometimes i kinda slip away for a month or two. then i seem to just spill out. sry for the clutter. but holy crap those jerks over in that part of the forum may have a bit to do with my nerves. 

good note - new kitty is ok. southern charm seeds, in their respective starter pots. they had only just began to stick out their taproots. one is thick and hasnt un-curled yet(no biggie). other two already are un-curling, growing and all. so far not one BB seed hasnt germed for me  pst giggles... toss me a camera-to-USB cord for my digi cam. got about 20 pics for u guys. would have shown u all that thick taproot too  lot of stuff packed in that tiny seed!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i know... i come and go. like sometimes i kinda slip away for a month or two. then i seem to just spill out. sry for the clutter. but holy crap those jerks over in that part of the forum may have a bit to do with my nerves.
> 
> good note - new kitty is ok. southern charm seeds, in their respective starter pots. they had only just began to stick out their taproots. one is thick and hasnt un-curled yet(no biggie). other two already are un-curling, growing and all. so far not one BB seed hasnt germed for me  pst giggles... toss me a camera-to-USB cord for my digi cam. got about 20 pics for u guys. would have shown u all that thick taproot too  lot of stuff packed in that tiny seed!



I've got like 20 of them lol. Does it not have a sd card and your computer have a reader? That's how I do mine or just email them to myself lol.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 15, 2013)

A nervous fellow!
[video=youtube_share;0zdQMLJe6Xw]http://youtu.be/0zdQMLJe6Xw[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've got like 20 of them lol. Does it not have a sd card and your computer have a reader? That's how I do mine or just email them to myself lol.


laptop is an acer pos circa 1942. no seriously i tho i dont have an sd card reader... bummer. 2007 laptop. and they were taken on a little digi camera not a smartphone. its how i got my old pics on here. with the cord... then upload. the old fashioned way, geuss im getting old!  hell i even took a couple pics with my webcam when i was desperate before. too bad i didnt have the camera fall 2012. lot more colors. still have some colorful pics to share from outside chrystal, exo cheese never turned any colors. also some purple grape ape buds and a few others... poop. at least them seeds are goin right!

edit: i cant even watch the you tube stuff u guys post. my sound recently went.  youtube wont work because of it. wow and somehow i double posted. it usually blocks that automatically. wtf happened? of course it would be me... sry guys.

well im out for the night. the mods have TOTALLY pissed me off on here. stupid ass wyteberrywidow and racerboy71 accuse me of lying about that attitude email. just to fuel up the fire even more. i see what they are doing. making excuses to close the thread. im very upset at those idiots over there. so maybe ill be slipping away again... probably would keep 600 a bit easier to read thru and less f'd up since im always posting huge posts and screwing up everything. so anyhow, if i dont come back in for a while u guys know y. 

maybe ill come back in and show off my BB order in here. i certainly cant do it over in seedbank reviews. im totally biased u know... since attitude screwed me over SO badly and i lost SO much money. (none. some of these idiots accused me of saying i lost $$ and lost packages, when i never said that.) u should see one persons posts in particular. goes by the handle "NorthofEngland" id kick his ass if this were face to face in person. im not a little guy either. ugh!!! so peace you guys. and THX DST DON COF and all the BB team... and much, much love to all my sixers from over here in ghetto ass MI. keep on tokin' - smellz.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2013)

Smellz, turn that frown upside down, don't let the riu folks get you down.

Christ it's Monday and I am in a good mood, wtf is going on, lol.....maybe it's the Xmas feeling

Slainte mhath
DST


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 16, 2013)

well... i geuss a little weed and a couple xanax might help haha. naw just the weed. i actually hate xanax, but its so common here. id rather have clonazepam/klonopin or valium/diazepam. etizolam is cool as hell. its even unscheduled in UK and USA. its worth reading about if u ever take benzo's. less tolerance build up. they need to use em here like they do in other countries instead of xanax.

just thinking about my package being on its big trip half way across the cold ass world, thats good enough.  me and the new family member, clio kitty, better hit the hey soon tho. freakin quarter to 5am here. so yeah im finally out for real this time. haha. either way ill be back around again. couple days, couple weeks, couple hours... something along those lines. need a damn camera cord!! that would be a big motivator to come back!  be safe guys. n thx DST.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 16, 2013)

We're going back to nyc for christmas since we changed the Europe trip so i can take my 2 girls to disney world in april. We're even going to see the rockettes on christmas eve. We even have tickets to a comedy club.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2013)

My wifes brother and his wife are coming into town for Xmas. Which is real nice for my wife since she has not had Xmas with any of her family in nigh on 10 plus years. Her Dad is a real Dutchie at heart, just sold their huge house in SA, gave all the kids a wedge of cash, and him and his wife won't even pay to come visit at Xmas and see their Granchild (wife is a bit pissed about it) I told her just to buy them flights but she's too much like her own old man to spend our money, lmfao (vicious circle there). So we'll wait until next Spring to see them when they had planned a trip to Italy (walking across Italy actually).
Need to do some Xmas shopping urgently.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2013)

I've got the brother-in-law, his wife and their daughter (4yrs) coming to visit us for a few days over x-matazz.
He & his wife are light tokers, so will bust out a little Black Dynamite and some Plat. Bubba x OG to put them to sleep with.
But have lots of work inside the house to finish up this week before they arrive.


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 16, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> We're going back to nyc for christmas since we changed the Europe trip so i can take my 2 girls to disney world in april. We're even going to see the rockettes on christmas eve. We even have tickets to a comedy club.


so lucky!!! Ive spent a few x mas in newyork, its the best place to be for x-mas/thanksgiving


----------



## Nizza (Dec 16, 2013)

Nizza said:


> hey guys i'm looking at ballasts and got me wondering, can i use the old hood from my 400 and fit a 600w in it and use the cord and just get the ballast and lightbulb???


no input anyone? i plan to buy a 600 in the next month
the setup is going to be a rectangular room with a light mover


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

Nizza said:


> no input anyone? i plan to buy a 600 in the next month
> the setup is going to be a rectangular room with a light mover


You'll have to buy a new 600w ballast to use 600w bulbs but you can use your old 400w hood yes. That's how a buddy of mine upgraded his 600s to 1000s


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Dec 16, 2013)

so, i should be doin a chop of about half my tent this afternoon. will put up some pics later. everything im cuttin today were freebie seeds from past orders to SoS. ill be bringin the axe to my Limited Edition(only info was "a powerful cross of 2 very special strains"..lol), 2 diff. phenos of Green Love Potion(Dlack Domina x Lavender), and lastly Doctor(from greenhouse seeds).

IM SO EXCITED!!
The black domina cross smells AMAZEBALLS!! but i'm truly impressed with the limited edition...it really is something special.
least impressed with the doctor, it doesnt look bad it's just a leafier strain than i prefer to run...


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Dec 16, 2013)

forgot to chime in with my x-mas plans...leaving this weekend to visit my folks and grandparents. Then, the day after christmas, we're flying out of Sac. and heading to Boston(with layover in Denver) to visit the brother-in-law and his 6mo. old son. I'm pretty stoked to be in Boston for New Years. Major downside is brother-in-law will not allow any smoking of anything as long as i plan on being in his place...but not because he's opposed to it, but because of the baby...I don't like it, but can respect his wishes....

anywho, just thought i'd share with every1 elses holiday plans


----------



## Nizza (Dec 16, 2013)

so i'm looking at 600watt ballasts...
here's a switchable for almost half the price of one i found that does only hps http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Sun-VS600WMB-Magnetic-Ballast/dp/B005UGWXF4
heres the one i found that does just hps and looks of higher quality http://www.amazon.com/Sun-System-Harvest-Elite-Ballast/dp/B001IMJDPM

in your opinions, is there really any reason to get a switchable hps/mh ballast, and also, is it worth paying extra for a ballast like on the second link or maybe someone could point me in the right direction

i only want magnetic because of rf issues, unless digitals have fixed that, maybe someone could help me out to figure the range of interference on a 600w digi ... anyways thank you all!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't had any rf issues from my digital ballasts.


cof


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 16, 2013)

Took down the mazar x white rhino today, much more info journal, heres the link direct to the page : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/731275-fjgs-hempy-main-lined-grow-32.html#post9950633

Much more pics and info thanks a lot guys, play along if you want, guess the dry weight like a newb would LOL

View attachment 2930857View attachment 2930860View attachment 2930861View attachment 2930862View attachment 2930863


FJG


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey 600 ers, anyone with cool nite time temps in flowering - Indoor, do you heat or let them go cold ( 50 F )


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Dec 16, 2013)

i let them go cold...even leave the intake on blowing that cold air in....my temps range from 50*-70*F. Surprisingly enuf, i dont get much purp...but that probably has more to do with genetics than temp.


----------



## urabus2005 (Dec 16, 2013)

DaSmokinBear said:


> so, i should be doin a chop of about half my tent this afternoon. IM SO EXCITED!!


After about 1 hour of triming you wont be excited anymore. Good luck to you brother, may your fingers not be sore tomorrow.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 16, 2013)

Nizza said:


> no input anyone? i plan to buy a 600 in the next month
> the setup is going to be a rectangular room with a light mover


you missed it i believe... NO DONT DO THAT u risk fire. imo anyways. im pretty sure im right.

he was originally asking if its okay to use the cord and everything from a hood used for a 400 W. dont the cords need to be specific for each type/wattage ?? maybe not. i mean people use dimmable ballasts. (which i dont like so far from what im seeing., my buddy is mad he wasted $$ to switch to dimmable. plain ol lumatek digi 600 from about 2007 for me.  works great too.)

so you guys think he can use that cord?!? id hate for dude to ruin the thing! or have fire!!

perhaps ill learn something here asking this too,


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 16, 2013)

Its getting a little colder than that here, but not much. Last year wasn&#8217;t as cold and had this present after 9 weeks .


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2013)

the hood should work just fine...well with most up-to-date hoods.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 16, 2013)

15-24Celsius. Took the dog that showed what look like balls out of the grow and inside under 24hours darkness. Dont see any pistils yet and wanna force flowering to see if it is actually a male. I was positive it was fem seed but i know i fuck up once in awhile 
Lunchpack for tomorrow. Yeah ill eat the flower.
View attachment 2931108


----------



## amgprb (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello club 600!

My first post in this section. I am often lurking though 

Big fan of what you guys do here. I currently have 2 tga plushberry girls in flower under my 600. One green pheno, one pink/purple pheno. I had a stud male in my cloning/male cab under an led. I just harvested his pollen and I have ALOT! I painted pollen onto a couple small buds on my pink pheno. This is not my first time pollen chucking, so i dont need any advice w that. 

My veg box will be empty in a week or so (currently occupied by shitty autos that my wife had to have). I will then be popping 5 blue pits, 5 sour cherry and i am up in the air about either 2 dog fems or 2-3 Jordan of the islands purple kush (i like variety!).

Anyways, back to the pollen. I want to cross plushberry with sour cherry. What is the best way to store mu pollen? Probably need it to stay viable for 6-8 weeks. I have a container similar to a film container, j put it in there with a couple grains of rice and threw it in the fridge with my bean collection. Will that work? Or shoild i do something different?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2013)

We to Carls JR today and saw their new slogan (We Wake and Bake Every Morning) on all the employee shirts.
I decided I have to have one of these shirts.

The one I went to said they would for $10 but they dont have any more!!

I know someone at another location... sothe search continues.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2013)

Harvested another Mulanje Cola last night!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2013)

amgprb said:


> Hello club 600!
> 
> My first post in this section. I am often lurking though
> 
> ...


I have heard that storing it mixed with flour is best, and freeze or fridge will work depending on time duration


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2013)

Bassman... try and get me a large if you're gonna get hooked up. I want one of those shirts.

I used to let my night temps get to 55 f. It didn't seem to bother things too much.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Bassman... try and get me a large if you're gonna get hooked up. I want one of those shirts.
> 
> I used to let my night temps get to 55 f. It didn't seem to bother things too much.


My temps wiull go as low as 45-50 I think without heater.
I set heater to 58* night and then day they get 68* lol.
I turn on heat after a few hrs lights on and set to 71* and then turn it off and depend on light to maintain it.

Ill see if she has any and Ill get u one if she has em and is cool about it.
Mine will be 1X or 2X if they have it...prolly not too many in that size though lol.
I can imagine teenage employees being 2x lol...not


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 16, 2013)

i just went and plugged in my space heater. about 2 minute ago. mine was getting down to 40 or less, F that is. so i have to waste more electricity. i try to trap in as much heat from the lamps and ballasts but dont want to prevent good air flow either. so i gotta plug in a lil space heater. sucks having to run in there and un plug it every morning. somedays i forget. not good if its not really cold out. sometimes i need it 24/7 
u guys r lucky if its warmer where u are


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

DST said:


> My wifes brother and his wife are coming into town for Xmas. Which is real nice for my wife since she has not had Xmas with any of her family in nigh on 10 plus years. Her Dad is a real Dutchie at heart, just sold their huge house in SA, gave all the kids a wedge of cash, and him and his wife won't even pay to come visit at Xmas and see their Granchild (wife is a bit pissed about it) I told her just to buy them flights but she's too much like her own old man to spend our money, lmfao (vicious circle there). So we'll wait until next Spring to see them when they had planned a trip to Italy (walking across Italy actually).
> Need to do some Xmas shopping urgently.....


sounds like my wife's whole family bunch of ass holes. they would not drive 3 hours to see us unless they where trying to get in or business. they no respect for our space. last xmas we went to ATL and my mother in law came to my house and went through it she opened the safe( was empty) even pulled the box we put in the back of the closet with the ahhh adult stuff you know she got an eye full. i could go on but why. My family is pretty cool though. we only fight about me smoking weed. they will be down in feb like 12 hours to my place.


----------



## amgprb (Dec 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard that storing it mixed with flour is best, and freeze or fridge will work depending on time duration


Yeah, i have heard the flour thing, but was told that tge flour is only used to "cut" the pollen so that it goes further. And from experience, i know the fridge works for a week or so, but was looking if anyone knew how to keep it for longer term.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

you need to close it tight with desiccant, and use a frig that does not get used. light moister and temp fluctuations are the enemy. i think dst just puts it in a dark cupboard.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2013)

Just received shipping confirmation for my airbrush kit 
Sent from San Diego via UPS Ground, so should be here Wednesday or Thursday 
Not going to be pushing into doing graphics on cars/boats/MC's, but going to get back into doing art on t-shirts & sweaters and wood & rocks, canvas, paper, etc..
While I haven't physically held an airbrush in 15 years, I've kept busy with my artwork using the program "Painter 11" from Corel, and I almost exclusively use the tool named "Airbrush" because of how close of a job it does at mimicking all the things I loved about the real thing.
I've learned a lot about composition & color in those 15 years, so I am stoked as all get out to finally get back to producing "real" art. "Real" meaning to me: created on-the-fly and not rendered on a printer after-the-fact.
Will still use Photoshop and Painter, but only to help me get things roughed out before firing up the compressor.
Anyways, fingers are crossed it shows up all intact and not missing anything


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

A harvest pic of my Black Domina x Bubblegum freebie. For a small 2ft plant, and only being topped once, she didn't turn out bad at all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2013)

A black plastic 35mm film canister is a good lightproof, water & air tight container.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh hell yes it looks beautiful, and that trim job is A++ to boot!

great job

FJG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

hay FJG do you know Jeff goldbloom ? Did he do you wrong or something? i have heard he is a big D-bag.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Oh hell yes it looks beautiful, and that trim job is A++ to boot!
> 
> great job
> 
> FJG


Thanks FJG, I'm just glad I cloned it. 

I've always complained about how bad bud was trimmed whenever I got it so I try to make sure every leaf or leaf tip is snipped! haha


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 16, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> A black plastic 35mm film canister is a good lightproof, water & air tight container.



Hurry soon they will be obsolete!!!!!!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> hay FJG do you know Jeff goldbloom ? Did he do you wrong or something? i have heard he is a big D-bag.


[youtube]nqAMudS-QCU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Hurry soon they will be obsolete!!!!!!


soon hell been


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> [youtube]nqAMudS-QCU[/youtube]


nice


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> [youtube]nqAMudS-QCU[/youtube]


"That's what I say." Haha


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 16, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Took down the mazar x white rhino today, much more info journal, heres the link direct to the page : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/731275-fjgs-hempy-main-lined-grow-32.html#post9950633
> 
> Much more pics and info thanks a lot guys, play along if you want, guess the dry weight like a newb would LOL
> 
> ...


 very cool stuff right here. nice nice nice!
also the bubble gum cross man... both of u guys are rockin it!



AllDayToker said:


> A harvest pic of my Black Domina x Bubblegum freebie. For a small 2ft plant, and only being topped once, she didn't turn out bad at all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Took down the mazar x white rhino today, much more info journal, heres the link direct to the page : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/731275-fjgs-hempy-main-lined-grow-32.html#post9950633
> 
> Much more pics and info thanks a lot guys, play along if you want, guess the dry weight like a newb would LOL
> 
> ...


i am going to say 1.65 oz dry just a guess


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Took down the mazar x white rhino today, much more info journal, heres the link direct to the page : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/731275-fjgs-hempy-main-lined-grow-32.html#post9950633
> 
> Much more pics and info thanks a lot guys, play along if you want, guess the dry weight like a newb would LOL
> 
> ...



It should be fun to see the weight and compare it to my own. I just finished my one of my plants, in a 2g smart pot, and I also got 3 more, all 8ball kushs, in 2g smart pots, not trained or anything, all topped once.

Then comparing to a 2g hempy, with main-line training. It should show a difference in yield with not only hydro compared to air pruning root pots, but with limited training to pretty extreme training.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 16, 2013)

Goji OG buds




And some baby Critical Sensi Star


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

That Goji OG looks dank as hell. Foxtailin' too. Should be some dense shit!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

i love fox tails


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.D81 again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 16, 2013)

The weird thing, to me, is that the pistils are turning a gold color instead of red orange. 

I have a sneaking suspicion she is gonna make me wait another two weeks. 

*poke poke*

You better get fat and stacked if you making me wait bitch..


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The weird thing, to me, is that the pistils are turning a gold color instead of red orange.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion she is gonna make me wait another two weeks.
> 
> ...


Haha, buds will do that shit. My 8Ball kush is suppose to finishing in 55 days, it's on day 56 today and I chopped my BD x BLG, and all three of my 8Ball kushs look like they could use at least another 2 weeks.

Some plants are just like that lol. It's like oh, oh, they are going to finish, then it's like wtf why are your pistils still white and yellow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> soon hell been


Suffering succotash, I forgot...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2013)

Here's one for the foxtail theme:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 16, 2013)

Is foxtailing genetic or is it caused by something?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is foxtailing genetic or is it caused by something?


it is genetic pie


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2013)

Foxtail you say?......

First grow ever.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah a couple of my plants my first grow fox tailed. It was interesting finding out it was a genetic thing after years of getting buds every now and then that were like that.

I prefer strains that don't fox tail for trimming reasons, probably like most, but it looks great on the plant and dried.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2013)

You beat me to it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah a couple of my plants my first grow fox tailed. It was interesting finding out it was a genetic thing after years of getting buds every now and then that were like that.
> 
> I prefer strains that don't fox tail for trimming reasons, probably like most, but it looks great on the plant and dried.


 i like my p. wreck its buds have little tails like 3/8 in it is great .


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah a couple of my plants my first grow fox tailed. It was interesting finding out it was a genetic thing after years of getting buds every now and then that were like that.
> 
> I prefer strains that don't fox tail for trimming reasons, probably like most, but it looks great on the plant and dried.


That's the only reason I don't like them is cuz of trimming but my patients love it so I keep some around.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

i dont see why people hate trimming so much it is not that bad


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't see how you don't hate it.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2013)

I've started a new journal already. I didnt waste any time! Come love me, be me, in me, with me, you know. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/763569-chakas-doing-me-dirty-1600-a.html


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree with trimming foxtails being more work.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

How I garnish my Whiskey neat, with a pot leaf.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

The reason I don't like trimming is because I find it tedious like painting a house. I even like painting and art but painting a huge house a solid color, then when you have to give it a second coat if you have to. It's tedious work and that kind of work annoys me.

I much rather move a bunch of furniture and sweat my ass off then trim plants.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> The reason I don't like trimming is because I find it tedious like painting a house. I even like painting and art but painting a huge house a solid color, then when you have to give it a second coat if you have to. It's tedious work and that kind of work annoys me.
> 
> I much rather move a bunch of furniture and sweat my ass off then trim plants.


Trimming physically hurts me, hands, back and right shoulder..and its tedious as you said.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> The reason I don't like trimming is because I find it tedious like painting a house. I even like painting and art but painting a huge house a solid color, then when you have to give it a second coat if you have to. It's tedious work and that kind of work annoys me.
> 
> I much rather move a bunch of furniture and sweat my ass off then trim plants.


ok i will admit i am weird as hell. i do all kinds of very tedious things so i guess just better for me. bass that does suck it is painful for you. if you were around the corner i would do it for you.
some of my hobbies are native bead work, tan hides, hand carve stone and wood, turn bowls, blade smithing, hell any thing that is a pain in the ass. Next is glass pipes


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2013)

Come be around the corner for me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't mind trimming either. Put on some music get high and then get lost in the job.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't mind trimming either. Put on some music get high and then get lost in the job.


you get alot done when you can get in to it. if it was a chore it would take me longer.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> We to Carls JR today and saw their new slogan (We Wake and Bake Every Morning) on all the employee shirts.
> I decided I have to have one of these shirts.
> 
> The one I went to said they would for $10 but they dont have any more!!
> ...


Oh, one of these is a must!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i dont see why people hate trimming so much it is not that bad


When you trim an outdoor harvest you will understand the hate for trimming after about the first few lbs lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

I can't even imagine trimming an outdoor harvest. Oh my god... Haha.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> When you trim an outdoor harvest you will understand the hate for trimming after about the first few *branches* lol


fixed it for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

i can sit for 8 hours or more a day for days no worries


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I can't even imagine trimming an outdoor harvest. Oh my god... Haha.


Lol it's worth it in the end 



supchaka said:


> fixed it for me


LOL it is for me now to



Dr.D81 said:


> i can sit for 8 hours or more a day for days no worries


It's not the sitting that gets me. It's the countless cuts and repetitive work. I get bored easily lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

that is what the music and hash is for 
this is the doors or what will be for the cabinets i am working on i will sit there all day tomorrow just like today


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is what the music and hash is forView attachment 2931609View attachment 2931610
> this is the doors or what will be for the cabinets i am working on i will sit there all day tomorrow just like todayView attachment 2931611


See I can do that shit but I'm to adhd LOL


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

Can you come round and fix my kitchen cupboards Dr.? just need new doors putting on, barsteward cheap ass kichen my mate put in all, the plastic covers are coming away from the panels. (mainly where they are around the cooker, and dishwasher (hot places)......looks a bit tatty.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Can you come round and fix my kitchen cupboards Dr.? just need new doors putting on, barsteward cheap ass kichen my mate put in all, the plastic covers are coming away from the panels. (mainly where they are around the cooker, and dishwasher (hot places)......looks a bit tatty.


Can I come?

I just got done redoing my whole kitchen and house.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

feel free, lad, I won't cover travel costs but will supply food and shelter.....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2013)

DST said:


> feel free, lad, I won't cover travel costs but will supply food and shelter.....


I got travel expenses covered that's no problem 

Does it also come with testing out BB gear first hand? 

Hey check the bb email d.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

View attachment 2931918View attachment 2931919View attachment 2931920 Finally got a little bud porn for ya all, still not the best but its getting there slowly, 
this is northern lights blue (auto) day 47 from seed, but due to other plants in same grow area it has been on 12/12 lighting for a cpl weeks now so i think it will take a bit longer to finish than if i left it on 18/6


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2013)

Early morning update, well were down to 10 now after getting rid of the males. Hoping that I should only lose 1 or 2 more. 

Took a bunch of clones yesterday in attempt to not have to start from seed again after losing everything from the move, well at least no new seeds until I get my BB gear lol.

Grape God, topped twice for 6 mains. Day 12 12/12


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2013)

looks like it is gonna kick in to bud set real soon..nice gig
hope they stay good for the rest of the grow for ya..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2013)

genuity said:


> looks like it is gonna kick in to bud set real soon..nice gig
> hope they stay good for the rest of the grow for ya..


Yea bro that's exactly what I was thinking and I'm totally ok with that.

I know they'll stay good bro, they had a good breeder


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Dec 17, 2013)

so heres a cpl shots from yesterday...just a phone camera so not the greatest

Limited Edition



Limited Edition Top



Green Love Potion(black domina x lavender)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> sounds like my wife's whole family bunch of ass holes. they would not drive 3 hours to see us unless they where trying to get in or business. they no respect for our space. last xmas we went to ATL and my mother in law came to my house and went through it she opened the safe( was empty) even pulled the box we put in the back of the closet with the ahhh adult stuff you know she got an eye full. i could go on but why. My family is pretty cool though. we only fight about me smoking weed. they will be down in feb like 12 hours to my place.


my mother told me in 2007 she would put me in prison for the entire rest of my life it would keep me from growing/smoking pot. absurd....

she eventually switched her position when i took in my EX when she had cancer and was living in a motel in a very bad area. My current girl and I took care of her best we knew how/best we thought we could. one of those things was to grow good pot for her. even at the very end... they snuck cannabis candies into the hospital for her, the dr's knew and were very cool about it.

and after so many HARD drug issues in my family, i think she may have finally opened her eyes/mind a bit.

my dad still believes what his IDIOT eye DR told him... That pot doesnt help glaucoma. HAHAHA!!! i was just like, omg i cant win. believe what u want folks, i smoke pot... and they are finally excepting that. 

just yesterday my dad found my grow room, and i was surprised he didnt get more upset about it than he did. he helps me with the bills over here, so i cant bitch. but ive offered to pay him for the increase in the electricity, and he just acts like im better off just shutting up about it and letting him just "forget" or ignore it.

funny u said that. my aunt who now lives in ATL in her big fancy house in Smyrna or whatever that fancy burb is called... years and years ago when i had first moved into my house that used to be her, my dad and their siblings all their child years... and when my grandparents passed, i was asked to take on the house. they basically begged me. this house sucks. 
so they used to police the hell out of me, id have to hide all of my weed stuff. i tried to give hints that they may find sexual things hidden instead of drugs, and it usually pissed them off even more, but stopped them from going thru it. not always tho. i dont exactly want to expose all my family's age but has alot to do with this. i was an ooops!! baby to an older couple, that does things old school. they are even too old school, for the old schoolers!!  hence the crazy statement about me needing to be put in prison to break me of pot. lmao. 

sorry again for the long ass post. just was funny that u guys mentioned that stuff

nice giggles... ive always wanted that strain... isnt it god bud x grapefruit?? seems like it would be great! super indica x nice, fast, and easy sativa. genetics sound great.

the plant has pretty leaves. i need to quit getting used to my clone strains too. i have a ton of seeds i need to try. tons. lol and i even have some fine BB stuff on its way from santy claus!

much love folks. sry for the long msg!! smellz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Early morning update, well were down to 10 now after getting rid of the males. Hoping that I should only lose 1 or 2 more.
> 
> Took a bunch of clones yesterday in attempt to not have to start from seed again after losing everything from the move, well at least no new seeds until I get my BB gear lol.
> 
> ...


Really nice structure there. I do the exact same thing but usually with my outdoor. 

This is melon gum. There were 6-8 main colas. I'd do the same indoors or scrog as its 50% sativa


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/this-kitty-s-got-claws--182419063.html

omg u guys this was a headline on yahoo... go figure its in detroit. someone who didnt like cats, tried using her dog as an excuse for her kicking snow into a cat's face... and with the weather we have had, i bet it wasn't just snow. wet, slushy, possibly hard ice chunks.

the woman got injured when the cat attacked her after having had this shit kicked into its face. SERVES HER RIGHT. why did it have to be here in MI wtf is wrong with these idiots. first they kill that poor Savannah cat and throw it in a trash can, then this. no wonder they use detroit, or at least used to, for the animal cop show on animal planet. 

i gotta get part of the state before i kill someone... had a talk just yesterday about how rude folks are here. then its on " The Chew " today on ABC. they just happen to mention how rude the whole country has gotten in the past few years since social media has taken off.

combo of online rudeness/ignorance and it constantly being in my surroundings in real life... thank goodness for pot. btw our new kitty is doing good  my good deed for the holiday i suppose. bought her some fancy food.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/this-kitty-s-got-claws--182419063.html
> 
> omg u guys this was a headline on yahoo... go figure its in detroit. someone who didnt like cats, tried using her dog as an excuse for her kicking snow into a cat's face... and with the weather we have had, i bet it wasn't just snow. wet, slushy, possibly hard ice chunks.
> 
> ...


all the people in the town i just moved from are a holes and stuck up. i was sending my boy to the privet school there when he in k- 1st and i was a construction worker at the time and struggled to pay for it and the people would turn their nose at me. I wish i could tell you guys the town so you would know how funny that is. ( town has two light and they act like is the jewel of the south and it is more like the arm pit) i am glade your cat is good. mine is freakn crazy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/this-kitty-s-got-claws--182419063.html
> 
> omg u guys this was a headline on yahoo... go figure its in detroit. someone who didnt like cats, tried using her dog as an excuse for her kicking snow into a cat's face... and with the weather we have had, i bet it wasn't just snow. wet, slushy, possibly hard ice chunks.
> 
> ...


Finally watched the vid: Holy shit!

People underestimate felines...
Most can handle opponents 5x their own weight.
So think of a 150lb cougar.
Or a 400lb lion.
Or a 800lb tiger.
Could have been much worse for her, even with just a 15lb cat.

Cat was like, "Huh. Yeah. Wassup now. Your master be dealt with dog, and I got more for your mangy bitch ass... recognize."


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 17, 2013)

I recently had to change my drying area because of the winter it made my previous area hotter and dryer.

I am now drying in 45% rH and 70f temp. That sounds good right? Shouldn't be too slow?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I recently had to change my drying area because of the winter it made my previous area hotter and dryer.
> 
> I am now drying in 45% rH and 70f temp. That sounds good right? Shouldn't be too slow?


Sounds good to me! 

Here is a helpful tidbit :

*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer. 

At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

I actually need some advice on how to raise the humidity of my drying room.. 

My house is VERY dry. 16-20%


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

you can blow a fan across some water in a bowl or a wet towel like in a swamp pump


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a dehumidifier I could put in with it to make sure it didnt get too humid. 

Will it raise the humidity 20 percentage points? Cus that's kinda what I need. lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

i dont know that i do not have this to deal with. you can try and see it will come up the towel will transfer more. the towel you would put on a rod and could put it in the bowl of water you would then put the fan on it . this is also going to cool your room look in to them they use swamp pumps in the dryer areas in the summer. i live in a swamp so i have high humidity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

I will report my findings! 

*salute*


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Finally watched the vid: Holy shit!
> 
> People underestimate felines...
> Most can handle opponents 5x their own weight.
> ...


I have a 150lb cougar that tears me up regularly.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have a 150lb cougar that tears me up regularly.


i bet its a damn fine kitty too


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2013)

I am pretty lucky, with an annual average varying between 64 and 72%
(always feels like less, and it rarely soars...yay!)

But if I ever need to dry during a dry-spell of weather, then I will use
my hygrometer to control a humidifier. No mold fear please!

This (I am betting that there are cheaper alternatives...anyone?)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## supchaka (Dec 17, 2013)

You can dry just fine in 10% humidity it just takes more micro managing. Southern California is the only place in my 41 years I've ever dried a plant so you learn to adjust. Using the boveda packs now makes the finish on autopilot. I'd rather slow the dry with methods like the ziplock than to run a humidifier or some funky wet towel hanging in the room with a fan on it


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2013)

You know Chaka, I noticed that you were doing this....it was like you
were going into the bags a few days before I might have expected you
to do.

I am reminded of another method that I have used and that was
to put the buds into paper bags after a somewhat shorter hang,
and then into the jars after a few more days.

I wish that I could just reach into the computer and squeeze a
handful from one of your ziplocks. (rude, I know. Sorry ;0)
There is no way to gauge how moist they are when you take that action.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

yea thet is some old school shit but if your area is clean it should mold not be a problem. i have never had mold my self knock on wood. spray your plants and rooms with two tbsp of apple cider vinegar in a gal of water every so often and it will kill mold and mildew spores, and can be done up to harvest. DST i am there buddy. tell you what you cross your fingers rub your belly twice and send me some luck and i will buy a two dollar ticket for the powerball and i will fly over and fix everything right up


----------



## supchaka (Dec 17, 2013)

Javadog said:


> You know Chaka, I noticed that you were doing this....it was like you
> were going into the bags a few days before I might have expected you
> to do.
> 
> ...


I use paper bags too! If the buds real wet but I don't want it to hang anymore, like its going to be overnight or I'm gonna be gone all day etc. You can throw down a paper bag instead of plastic, then of course we have the option of whether we leave the top open or not. It adds a lot of options to the drying method. So you have open air, paper and plastic, open and closed and then jars. Thats 6 different levels of humidity control without using anything fancy. Its one of the finer points of growing and probably the most overlooked... and also the hardest to learn without hands on experience and time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You can dry just fine in 10% humidity it just takes more micro managing. Southern California is the only place in my 41 years I've ever dried a plant so you learn to adjust. Using the boveda packs now makes the finish on autopilot. I'd rather slow the dry with methods like the ziplock than to run a humidifier or some funky wet towel hanging in the room with a fan on it


So the ziplock bags... do you punch holes in them at all?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

the last night in a paper bag is where its at. it dose something to it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

I might try the paper bag method if I can't get my whole house humidifier to work. We shall see.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;7VmyacsNPxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VmyacsNPxE[/video]Some home grown hippy music from my friends. I love local music!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VmyacsNPxE


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

Now some more local music. [video=youtube;OF85W6Qu5yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF85W6Qu5yE[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

How about a Christmas post now.[video=youtube;XSH9ryRzHQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So the ziplock bags... do you punch holes in them at all?


No holes, I just either have it zipped shut or open. Hell I go so far as to just HOW far is it open? Sometimes I'll prop it way open, sometimes its just a crack. Whichever way I'm doing something I set it so I know it will be ok for at least half a day, I don't want to babysit them all the way through.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Finally watched the vid: Holy shit!
> 
> People underestimate felines...
> Most can handle opponents 5x their own weight.
> ...


ive been bit in the ass by a baby tiger that my cousin had. she took rescues of lions and tigers, from idiots that try to get them as pets and they cant handle them anymore. i walked into home depot one day, my cousin was there letting people get their pictures taken with a baby tiger/lion for a donation.

well... she saw us, and closed up shop for the night right after. she let me play with the kittens, if u can call them kittens... about 4 lion cubs and a tiger with a cast on its front leg... well the damn tiger was the fiesty one!! he chomped a big ol bite on my ass!! scared the shit out of me!! no damage but hilarious story.

unfortunately my cousin lost her lions and tigers. She went off the deep end mentally when her son was killed in a freak snowmobile accident. he was riding early in the morning one day, and didnt see the neighbors new metal chain link fence sitcking up out of the 5-6 feet of snow or so. poor kid was decapitated. so be careful out there riding snowmobiles guys.

yeah my drying area is much dryer and hotter right now... i have to be extra careful. i dont have anywhere else to put it. so i leave bowls of water sitting on the radiators and stuff.

i hate weed thats dried too slow just as bad as too fast if not worse tho. or when people jar up the stuff a tad too wet. no going back imo. its very important to time when u decide to jar and seal. the absolute worst is when weed is re-wet tho... that just sucks.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ive been bit in the ass by a baby tiger that my cousin had. she took rescues of lions and tigers, from idiots that try to get them as pets and they cant handle them anymore. i walked into home depot one day, my cousin was there letting people get their pictures taken with a baby tiger/lion for a donation.
> 
> well... she saw us, and closed up shop for the night right after. she let me play with the kittens, if u can call them kittens... about 4 lion cubs and a tiger with a cast on its front leg... well the damn tiger was the fiesty one!! he chomped a big ol bite on my ass!! scared the shit out of me!! no damage but hilarious story.
> 
> ...





jimmer6577 said:


> I have a 150lb cougar that tears me up regularly.


One was spotted in Michigan so far this winter, and posted on facebook.

what the hell??? i tried to edit my last post, too add that, and it said i need 10 characters or more. and then it did this... weird.




supchaka said:


> You can dry just fine in 10% humidity it just takes more micro managing. Southern California is the only place in my 41 years I've ever dried a plant so you learn to adjust.


this^^^ same here in winter time. super dry.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

Boil a kettle in your room several times...hot steam will do the trick quickly for increasing rh.


Flaming Pie said:


> I actually need some advice on how to raise the humidity of my drying room..
> 
> My house is VERY dry. 16-20%


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

Now before anyone starts crying and calling me an anti American troll, this is a true story and one I think I told before on the 600. My wifes a Saffer and works for an advertising company who had a lot to do with the World Cup in the past. When it was on in Sout Africa one of her American colleagues commented on how cool it would be to go to SA to see the Tigers and Bears!!! That's all I am going to say, needless to say my wife and her friend still joke about Tigers and Bears in South Africa.......



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ive been bit in the ass by a baby tiger that my cousin had. she took rescues of lions and tigers, from idiots that try to get them as pets and they cant handle them anymore. i walked into home depot one day, my cousin was there letting people get their pictures taken with a baby tiger/lion for a donation.
> 
> well... she saw us, and closed up shop for the night right after. she let me play with the kittens, if u can call them kittens... about 4 lion cubs and a tiger with a cast on its front leg... well the damn tiger was the fiesty one!! he chomped a big ol bite on my ass!! scared the shit out of me!! no damage but hilarious story.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2013)

Go figure, I check my girls tonight and my fan I'm using to shift heat around my shed went. It's 10f and my inside temps went to 88f. I thought for sure it would be the other way around. The fan comp. stuck behind their 1 year replacement and all ready sent 1 out. My electric use is low enough for solar two actually work. It's winter and the lights alone are heating it. In summer if I exhaust everything outside I should never go far above ambient temp. outside. This time next year my shed WILl be 100% solar. I'm installing a redneck drip irrigation system this week so when I go to nyc. My friend is stopping by to check just in case. I have till may to work out the automation bugs so I can properly estimate the wattage needed to be produced by the solar panels. I love having a goal ahead that I can see in the distance.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

that cat video is mad, and sorry but that women deserved a cat beating! go kitty!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2013)

d m8 can u tell me of a decent hotel or place to stay near the grey area, we are heading back over in jan and was gutted i couldnt find it last time and we dont want the fanny on with train every day to schipol that train money can pay the extra to stay closer


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

What's your price range lad? I am no hotel guru but I am sure if you go on booking.com and put in a price range you'll get some options. Then if you see any place feel free to ask about location and I'll advise if it's a good one. Maybe you might like to try a hotel/b&b that is 420/smoke friendly? This place use to be a coffeeshop. 
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g188590-d236054-Reviews-Bed_and_Net-Amsterdam_North_Holland_Province.html
or if you are a few lad, maybe the Winston Hotel, they do some realy cheap and decnt grub and have a big smoke room as well....
http://www.winston.nl/


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2013)

well i no where im looking for when we get there, and we were well in the wrong part last time looking....

but just probs one of these if its not to far away or in other direction or out
http://holidays.easyjet.com/HolidayResults.aspx


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 18, 2013)

If you can afford to stay somewhere decent, we use these guys quite a lot

Stayamsterdam.com 

I prefer to have keys to an apartment. Not really a hotel guy myself.!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I was reading about Reserva Privada's Silver Kush, which I have,
and I saw that it is a cross between OG #18 and Silver Bubble.

Looking up Silver Bubble, I see:

"Known for years as the top smoke at the Grey Area Coffeeshop 
in Amsterdam..."

Can anyone comment on these breeds? Well, not OG #18. I am 
smoking that. :0)

JD


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2013)

the van da vark we stayed at last time was great free shuttel to airport then just 8 euro return into dam on train, and if it was after 12pm we had to pay 20 euro for the shuttel to pick us up. but had a balcony so we had a bong and we smoking joints on it with no hassle.. but we wana be in the heart of it and where we can try more coffe shops and get to try the grey area


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2013)

This just about killed me:
[video=youtube;6xUHO7WhW2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xUHO7WhW2c[/video]

Whoops! Talk about Revelations! Ba-dum tsh!

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2013)

Heh, when mistakes are made, blame a doobie:

[video=youtube_share;NjvS0CKNA6Q]http://youtu.be/NjvS0CKNA6Q[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So the ziplock bags... do you punch holes in them at all?


You need help with drying ???!? 

I would use large card or paper bags and boxes. However when I grew a KG in my garden thread in 2012 you commented that you didnt like that way it was drying in boxes ??? I had to due to low RH and the buds becoming harsh. 


I use nets first and then card boxes or open plastic Boxes to dry in normal RH. 40-60%


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2013)

budolskie said:


> d m8 can u tell me of a decent hotel or place to stay near the grey area, we are heading back over in jan and was gutted i couldnt find it last time and we dont want the fanny on with train every day to schipol that train money can pay the extra to stay closer


m8 i was there a cpl weeks ago, stayed in a cheap hotel thru easyjet called the Marnix hotel, i chose this as i also wanted close to the grey area, its only a 10 min walk to grey area or a 2min tram ride from this hotel, dont expect any fancy shit tho as it is a very basic room only hotel, however if like me u are only going for the smoke and ur hotel is only for sleeping in at night then its worth the 30euros per night for a twin room (which strangely has 4 beds in it lol) and a private bathroom, or if u dont mind sharing they also offer shared hostel rooms for 8euros per night. i also like dampkring original coffeeshop and this is also a 5 min walk from the hotel. just a suggestion for ya lad


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2013)

Cheers Gary lad I we just there for sleeping in haha be out the rest time I will look into that place and see the lads


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You need help with drying ???!?
> 
> I would use large card or paper bags and boxes. However when I grew a KG in my garden thread in 2012 you commented that you didnt like that way it was drying in boxes ??? I had to due to low RH and the buds becoming harsh.
> 
> ...


I use cardboard boxes many times as well. You don't need to humidify your whole house, you just need a box. Or a cabinet, the buds will let off moisture as they dry wetting up whatever container you have them in.

It's funny you seem to swipe at people a lot.  Going back years even.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll swipe right at your manhole looking glass


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeez you're up early. Forgot to say DST - You anti american troll. 

I didn't read the story or look at the video, I've skimmed the responses and I'd like to blindly weigh in. In my opinion Humans deserve anything animals do to them. I trust cats much more than humans. Americans have to be the most entitled people (who aren't royalty) who ever existed. And there is two sides to zoos and animal 'preservation' whatever that means. We do learn a lot about animals we can study in captivity, some of it able to translate into helping animals in the wild.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

Budolski - I stayed in a boat/ hostel right near the NEMO. It's right by the train station and right by city centre. They can go for real cheap too. Tiny rooms, like super super tiny. And you gotta wait to have a shit in the morning as there are only two pots for like 30 people. But it's cheap and in the right place.

Whatever you do, don't smoke in the damn room. Stupid people got kicked out in the middle of the night. FFS.... it's ok to smoke there... just go outside and have a joint on the dock. No one will even notice.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks liek Gary has got you sorted lad....that link just took me to the Easyjet website so I am not sure, lol...


budolskie said:


> well i no where im looking for when we get there, and we were well in the wrong part last time looking....
> 
> but just probs one of these if its not to far away or in other direction or out
> http://holidays.easyjet.com/HolidayResults.aspx





Javadog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was reading about Reserva Privada's Silver Kush, which I have,
> and I saw that it is a cross between OG #18 and Silver Bubble.
> ...


God knows how DNA got a hold of the Silver Bubble (i'll need to ask my friend, it's def a cut I would like), seems to be an exclusive. Anyway, what do you need to know Java? The Silver Bubble is BubbleGum x Silver Haze. It's a real sweet tasting weed. One of the few weeds I will actually buy to be honest. A nice sativa with super intense sweet flavour and decent high. Not sure if it's much like the original bubblegum but it's a nice strain. Go dknows how long it grows for, etc...I can probably find out.



Garybhoy11 said:


> m8 i was there a cpl weeks ago, stayed in a cheap hotel thru easyjet called the Marnix hotel, i chose this as i also wanted close to the grey area, its only a 10 min walk to grey area or a 2min tram ride from this hotel, dont expect any fancy shit tho as it is a very basic room only hotel, however if like me u are only going for the smoke and ur hotel is only for sleeping in at night then its worth the 30euros per night for a twin room (which strangely has 4 beds in it lol) and a private bathroom, or if u dont mind sharing they also offer shared hostel rooms for 8euros per night. i also like dampkring original coffeeshop and this is also a 5 min walk from the hotel. just a suggestion for ya lad


Sounds nice lol. I would have suggested something more in the 3 figure range but I like a little chocolate left on my pillow and my bed sheets folded back, lmfao..


jigfresh said:


> Jeez you're up early. Forgot to say DST - You anti american troll.
> 
> I didn't read the story or look at the video, I've skimmed the responses and I'd like to blindly weigh in. In my opinion Humans deserve anything animals do to them. I trust cats much more than humans. Americans have to be the most entitled people (who aren't royalty) who ever existed. And there is two sides to zoos and animal 'preservation' whatever that means. We do learn a lot about animals we can study in captivity, some of it able to translate into helping animals in the wild.





jigfresh said:


> Budolski - I stayed in a boat/ hostel right near the NEMO. It's right by the train station and right by city centre. They can go for real cheap too. Tiny rooms, like super super tiny. And you gotta wait to have a shit in the morning as there are only two pots for like 30 people. But it's cheap and in the right place.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't smoke in the damn room. Stupid people got kicked out in the middle of the night. FFS.... it's ok to smoke there... just go outside and have a joint on the dock. No one will even notice.


And if you do stay on the boat, don't lock yer mates out!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah.... forgot the ultimate money saver. You can just sleep on the streets lol. Don't worry about the roving pimps, they are harmless... just like to yell a lot.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2013)

i'd love to have stayed in a 3 figure a night hotel room with chocs on ma pillow and free minibar lol but funds were tight and it was a last minute deal the wife booked for my bday so i aint complaining, the hotel wasnt that bad thats why i suggested it, but it defo aint the best either, but as i said if ur only wanting somewhere to lay ur head at night the place is spot on and close to the center of the city.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2013)

Well D, I was indeed interested in growth parameters, but really just
wondered if the Gray Area reference resonated with anyone.

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 18, 2013)

Just got the car back from service. omfg they hustlin!
[video=youtube;Qg6BwvDcANg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg6BwvDcANg[/video]


----------



## ghb (Dec 18, 2013)

budolskie, have look at hotel rho on warmoestraat( come on d you never correct me, is that right?)

right in the middle of the red light and they have a suite which is great for groups( it's not as posh as it may sound). i went with a few mates and we had a ball there, hardly left the room.

not too expensive and you could smell us in the lobby but nobody told us off. less than 10 min walk to the GA and 2 minute walk from over 20 coffee shops.

my mate brought me some nice ssh from the dam last night, was a real treat but i actually believe my shit is better these days

[video=youtube;Y4LFoTJkrB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4LFoTJkrB8[/video]

i smoked some of this chernobyl the other day, it made me want to germinate the other seeds i have left.

i found a couple of small buds in my drying room when i was harvesting the blue pits, was just lying on the floor for 7 months but it tasted amazing and smoked great considering how spongy it had got.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn i hate those adjustable heaters. Cant get the same temps everyday always -4-+4. Then today by accident i kick it. Looked fine but when i came back 1 hour later it was on with the room at 31c. Piss day.

Edit: Over time ive bought three of them. Same issue, different brand.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2013)

i will check that out ghb m8,

well heres a few pics since i have them all potted up 4 in 18ltrs and 2 in 10ltrs, also my temp controller, the temp of room, my light changed the other way and my 6 babies....


3 on the right in black pots are 3 dogs all cut for 8 heads
top left black is a gigabud cut for 8
the red in middle on left is a critical 47 cut for 8 
and front left is a white widow im just gona trian under that ring


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> budolskie, have look at hotel rho on warmoestraat( come on d you never correct me, is that right?)
> 
> right in the middle of the red light and they have a suite which is great for groups( it's not as posh as it may sound). i went with a few mates and we had a ball there, hardly left the room.
> 
> ...


im convinced the mecca of cannabis is now spain in the western europe... mostly based on the breeders and the general public opinion there. plus the last spannabis vid i watched looked awesome. i heard either the 2012 or 2013 dam cup sucked... some 5 gram rule or something?? soma was bitching on and on about it. said he plans on sticking with spain and usa more now. i forget where i found the damn thing. it had some other languages' captions at the bottom.

dont get me wrong tho. ive certainly never been there. and if u have a volcano around, which im sure there are 100's of at these things. 5 grams may just be enough to fairly high... for about 30 minutes. wtf!?!? 5 grams?? is this really the case now?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2013)

god i love when this forum glitches out. i was trying to further explain myself... man alive. RIU is pissing me off to the extreme lately. if not other parts of the forum being ran by trolls, its the whole website acting up. i keep not being able to edit posts, sometimes cant post at all.

i was also editing to add: nice job on the multiple tops. i always do that. some strains take longer to finish flowering once topped tho, biggest one i can think of, Northern Lights. 

just recently i grew two different NL hybrids... both of them flowered longer than any of their neighbors due to topping. one was outside, one was inside. if u can seem to let one become the dominant top by a decent amount it helps curb that behavior ive noticed.

weird thing... me and the old dude at the grow shop i recently switched to where talking about NL and he brought it up out of no where about the topping thing with that strain. even the seedmine video with that weird southern guy says it. 

anyone know of other strains they've noticed doing this at all?? doesnt seem to matter if a strain/pheno is apically dominant and forced out of it or not either. seems like that would effect it more so...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2013)

genuity said:


> the hood should work just fine...well with most up-to-date hoods.


seriously? u can take a 400w setup's hood w/ the same cord and use it for a 600?? i think thats what he is asking. i figured each one could be different... its the only reason i was like NO NO!!

so these days the hoods and their cords are universal?? taking even a 1000+?? (say someone cranks the dimmer on a 1000 ballast)


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> seriously? u can take a 400w setup's hood w/ the same cord and use it for a 600?? i think thats what he is asking. i figured each one could be different... its the only reason i was like NO NO!!
> 
> so these days the hoods and their cords are universal?? taking even a 1000+?? (say someone cranks the dimmer on a 1000 ballast)


yup,only hood that did not match up to a ballast was lumatek..for me.

now I use galaxy ballast,and it fits all hoods.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2013)

ahh i have a lumatek 600 circa 2007... love it too. it even came damaged, someone had dropped the box. the ballast has some damage too. the stupid jerks i bought it from... better grow hydro in california, they refused to replace it, and would only "test" it and send it back to me. they had to replace my bulb too... and the ups box wasnt damaged... only the stuff inside the packing material. 

so i know it was BGH they also almost got me "sent to prison" as my mom would put it, as the fucking shit showed up at my parents house becuase they refused to accept my mailing address. BOTH times. when i sent the crap back to get it replaced, they re shipped the crap to my parents house again.

my billing addy was my parents house because of a technical thing... they live in the same township as me... but the insurance companies are allowed to rate different areas within cities/townships etc... because of the "high crime risk" so i had to keep all my address crap at my folks house for years and years. 

i mean my car insurance (which MI is highest in country) went from 33 a month to over 150 a month once i finally had to switch my address. no tickets, nothing. just the different address in the SAME township. only about 5 miles away. pissed me off... and then my car got stolen. so i geuss they have a point. but still, 500% increase?? whew.. sry off on another tantrum there. LMAO



Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Here is a helpful tidbit :
> 
> ...


hey very good point Flaming Pie  (i think ive seen u post a lot of them  ) the rise in temps and low humidity will make the buds dry faster than the stems. so if u HAVE to dry it in a place that is less than ideal, u are going to have to disregard the stems dryness. ive learned that the hard way... 

i had a whole big chunk of a harvest turn to bone dry material once on me. i stupidly waited for the main stems to snap... not realizing that the buds were getting completely dried out. thankfully i have the damn volcano, and even like my bud drier than the average toker. but then the damn shit blows into the bag/valve on the vape from being so finely broke up


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2013)

so... to once again babble on and change the subject 

i just recently had to switch to a MH for my 1000 out of necessity. right now one purple grape ape is under each one. seems like the PGA under the MH has darker leaves, but the clusters where the buds are starting to form on that one they arent purple yet. the other, which was flowered at the same time, has lighter leaves but has the purple starting in the clusters already. usually the darker leaves are the precursor for purple buds, especially with this strain. but obviously it could just be me or a slight difference in nutes, ph or something. 

my point: do plants typically flower much different under MH?? this will be my first time using a MH all the way thru flower. i finished my FCJ the last 10 days under it. thats the only exp i have with MH in flower so far.

also a La Con under the 600 hps.  its coffee stank mania too. i hate that flavor, so it better be fire smoke. looks exactly like a bubba with shorter fingered leaves and no sweet in the smell. wish i could find that camera cord this would be a great time for a pic of these things. my damn flower room actually looks nice and healthy and go figure, no pics. i cant even charge the damn camera w/o that cord. it charges from the usb. ARAGAGAHH!!  

just come on by and ill show ya! just have Stan give you a boost! like he did for Roger in the American Dad Christmas special they aired the other night. that was HILARIOUS!! i and i usually turn it off as soon as they start that singing shit. simpsons and bobs burgers were hilarious too... i have road rage issues i have to watch out about. so it was super funny to me. anyone else get to see that?? hilarious. i wont ruin Family Guy if u didnt see it...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Now before anyone starts crying and calling me an anti American troll, this is a true story and one I think I told before on the 600. My wifes a Saffer and works for an advertising company who had a lot to do with the World Cup in the past. When it was on in Sout Africa one of her American colleagues commented on how cool it would be to go to SA to see the Tigers and Bears!!! That's all I am going to say, needless to say my wife and her friend still joke about Tigers and Bears in South Africa.......


i have to admit... i had to think about it at first. i thought u meant the sports teams at very first... then re-read. i was like wtf?? bears?? tigers?? maybe in a damn zoo?? i dont even think the tigers are there naturally anymore. many species of tiger are actually extinct. they used to be MUCH MUCH more common. its a damn shame the way a lot of people treat them. we have to share this world with them... its not their fault humans have "evolved" and multiplied to 100000000000'th degree and they havent been able to keep up. btw im not a creationist. i only quoted the evolve part becuase of its meaning, not the argument on evo/create. 

i think people should just believe what ever they want... and most do.  its cool that they think they might have found that really old skull or whatever. 

o shit!! UNH!!! bad boys, bad boys! i dont get to see much COPS anymore. nice! sometimes the police are such idiots in these... its great either way. people not even budging... and they still tase the SHIT out of them. u guys know anything about Milton Hall?? geuss what? it ws over here in Saginaw!! man MI rocks!! wonder if that american friend was from MI that would just be golden


----------



## supchaka (Dec 18, 2013)

Dude. Shut the front door.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2013)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8f5_1346412595[/video] there is a lot more to this too. the officers were ALL cleared of charges. wow. Stevie Wonder is from Saginaw... he and many other stand out members of the Black community in the usa came here to try to get this put in the media more. 

its like this was just brushed under the rug... i mean the poor guy was mentally ill. i probably could have handled him and settled the whole thing... i used to work with VERY unstable mentally ill. i saw some CRAZY stuff, stopped some crazy stuff. they had to teach us take-down maneuvers and everything to defend ourselves LEGALLY.

those police were just using this guy like it was target practice. 46 freakin shots fired. he had a knife... 

ONLY reason they didnt just taze him?? because they got their tazers taken away from them for being in the news for abusing them so much in Saginaw. they just beat your ass down here in Flint... nearly killed my uncle giving him a "ride around the block". one of my friends got it good once too after running and rolling his truck. one cop was an Oxycontin addict, who ended up robbing my friend after buying off of him while off duty and abusing them in front of him. my buddy had a unique car, the cop raced all the way to the VERY line of the Twp. to pull my buddy over.... for nothing. my buddy even tried to get him to do everything on camera and ticket him... he stole a ton of cash and oh idk maybe 200-300 oc 80's?? yeah some f'd cops out here. freakin opiate addicts that rob dealers and shit. there is one well known cop who killed himself, that was known for robbing the trap houses and working over the dealers and snitches. even the rappers used to mention him. 

cmon over to MI y'all  you can say your in the automobile state and they arent even made here anymore it rocks!!

OMG they are treating these guys horrible about some weed right now on COPS. so dumb. just use the law as an excuse to treat people bad that you dont like/disagree with. 

the good cops out there are really important. these bad ones ruin it for all of them. i have a very low opinion of police in my area. and i know a few who arent that bad imo.

EDIT: i still cant believe u can just use any old hood pretty much, say with a magnetic ballast. im not saying i dont believe you, im just surprised and confused. im sure your right. i need to go read about it. i never knew u needed "digital" bulb for digital ballast either. blew a few bulbs first finding that out.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> hey very good point Flaming Pie  (i think ive seen u post a lot of them  ) the rise in temps and low humidity will make the buds dry faster than the stems. so if u HAVE to dry it in a place that is less than ideal, u are going to have to disregard the stems dryness. ive learned that the hard way...
> 
> i had a whole big chunk of a harvest turn to bone dry material once on me. i stupidly waited for the main stems to snap... not realizing that the buds were getting completely dried out. thankfully i have the damn volcano, and even like my bud drier than the average toker. but then the damn shit blows into the bag/valve on the vape from being so finely broke up


 trying out the boveda 62s right now and i will say greatest thing since hid lighting...5 days hanging throw one in a jar fill and forget now e shall see in a month or so what i think.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 18, 2013)

Been using those packs for a couple months now and love them. I'm the kind of guy that likes his bud a little fresher anyways, I like it to burn a little slower.

Those packs work great for long-term storage, and keepin' buds fresh.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well we officially have 6 females and the other 4 look promising, good days, good days.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2013)

I've often wondered why there are no 600 members from Washington. It has finally been revealed.....



People from Washington are even more stoned than we thought! State consumes enough marijuana for entire population to smoke 50 joints per year EACH
State officials originally estimated that 85 metric tons of marijuana would be consumed in the state in one year
New study puts that number at closer to 175 metric tons
Would be the equivalent of every resident going from smoking 25 joints per year to 50 joints per year


By Meghan Keneally 

PUBLISHED: 14:31 EST, 18 December 2013 | UPDATED: 17:29 EST, 18 December 2013 

Washington residents have been revealed to smoke an estimated 50 joints per year as a new study finds that they smoke more than double the amount officials originally predicted. 

The state approved the use of medical and non-medical marijuana in December of last year, and at the time the state agency in charge of regulating sales licenses for the drug expected residents to consume 85 metric tons per year. 

Now a national think tank has released the findings of a study where they discovered that the state's more than 6.8 million residents consumed closer to 175 metric tons this year. 

The study, compiled by The Rand Corporation, was tasked with determining an accurate amount of marijuana consumed so that the Washington State Liquor Control Board can sign off on the correct amount of sales licenses. 

The nature of drug sales made it difficult to even pin down the general sales estimate, as they said it could be anywhere between 135 and 225 metric tons, and chose 175 metric tons as the general total as it is the median. 

The Washington Office of Financial Management based their original guess of 85 metric tons on sales data from 2008 and 2009 which said that there were 363,000 people who bought pot during the month before the survey was conducted. 

That number went up to 556,000 people in 2010 and 2011, explaining the increased estimate as reported by the Rand Corporation. 

'Updated federal data and information we collected from marijuana users in Washington prompted us to conclude that consumption is significantly larger than previously estimated,' said the study's author Beau Kilmer.

Time Magazine points out that such a difference in valuations- with the state-wide consumption jumping from 85 metric tons to 175 metric tons is as if each resident went from smoking 25 joints per year to smoking 50 per year. 

'There is still a lot of uncertainty surrounding marijuana market estimates, but our work used new insights and novel data collection tools to improve upon previous efforts,' Mr Kilmer said.

The study was conducted because the state must strike the right balance between selling too much and too little marijuana. 

The fear that comes with selling too little is that unlicensed dealers will spring up to meet the need, while if too much is sold the price will be driven down and could lead to more people traveling to Washington from out of state for the drug. 

Washington is one of two states that currently legally sells marijuana, with Colorado being the other. There are 10 other states that allow the legal sale of medical marijuana and have decriminalized possession. 

'Nobody knows whats going to happen. Were the pioneers here,' Denver City Councilman Charlie Brown told Time about their development of untested laws.

'Its been a grind, and its not over. Were going to ride herd on this industry and on these regulations. If we dont work, were going to change them. And there will be gaps.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2526012/People-Washington-stoned-thought-Residents-smoke-50-JOINTS-year.html#ixzz2ns8SNxM6 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I've often wondered why there are no 600 members from Washington. It has finally been revealed.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the six has a couple from WA like Dr amber, and jimmer. That is a lot of grass they are smoking.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> the six has a couple from WA like Dr amber, and jimmer. That is a lot of grass they are smoking.


Jimmer aint from WA, james is 

I bet we smoke more then them here in the 6!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

see stoner f up jimmer james close enuff HAHAHA i smoked like 6 ozs in three weeks last harvest


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> see stoner f up jimmer james close enuff HAHAHA i smoked like 6 ozs in three weeks last harvest


First harvest?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

yea first in 7 years got busted growing and had to go through courts and probation for a while. then another year waiting and then had to get stuff together.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

That sucks bro, being on paper aint no fun. 

I smoked just as much my first harvest. It was like a celebration.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

i do smoke like an oz a week any way that is way i have always went back to growing. i am very bad AD-HD and have insomnia as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

you are right about that and if you are not careful you will not get of. i would not do any thing to f up becouse i was smoking most of the time. i did not end up with the cultivation 8G's for my lawyer and two years going to court every month, and they finely plead my out to felony possession.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2013)

So, let's really break this down:

175 metric tons of herb for every resident in WA = 50 joints a year.
50 a year isn't that much until you factor in the actual percentage of tokers in WA, set at 12.84% (by CDC). Washington actually ranks 11th in estimated per capita tokers. Not sure of the sheer VOLUME each place might inhale... so that's not included in this data set 
So... the most current population figure for WA is about 6.9 million people.
So... 885,960 people toke up in Washington (according to the CDC), and in total they use 175,000kg of cannabis a year (not sure if they are basing their amount on the total amount grown, or the total amount that stays in WA and is imported into WA, if any).
That comes out to about 5kg for every toker in Washington a year.
So that's 13.7g every day for every toker.
So... people are toking almost a half a zip a day in Washington?

OH! That would also make those 50 joints weigh in at 100g each.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Today has turned to shit, got a phone call from my mom to tell me for the last 8 months she's been having horrible head aches and eyes always hurting and her eye doctor thinks it's a tumor or brain bleed so she went to the doctor and they confirmed. She goes in Monday for an MRI to see what they need to do......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeez... sending out positive thoughts...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks doobs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

i hate to hear that a couple years back my mom called and see had went blind in one eye from a blood clot. i wish your mom the best man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> So, let's really break this down:
> 
> 175 metric tons of herb for every resident in WA = 50 joints a year.
> 50 a year isn't that much until you factor in the actual percentage of tokers in WA, set at 12.84% (by CDC). Washington actually ranks 11th in estimated per capita tokers. Not sure of the sheer VOLUME each place might inhale... so that's not included in this data set
> ...


count me in on one of those 100 gram doobies Doobie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2013)

We always have to remember that lots of those inflated figures are from the same groups of authoritah that think this is a kg when they'd file charges against people in "the old days":







[video=youtube_share;yIlqF4vyb5U]http://youtu.be/yIlqF4vyb5U[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

if that is a pound i must smoke a metric ton worth 6.2943 gazillion dollars a day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah.... forgot the ultimate money saver. You can just sleep on the streets lol. Don't worry about the roving pimps, they are harmless... just like to yell a lot.


you joke but i have done this all over Eorupe. i spent many night in bus and train stations, or the worst is when they lock the doors till the morning. then you walk the streets till you can get on a train fall asleep and wake as you are pulling away from your stop.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2013)

nice g i can not wait for jan it is looking like a good harvist


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Today has turned to shit, got a phone call from my mom to tell me for the last 8 months she's been having horrible head aches and eyes always hurting and her eye doctor thinks it's a tumor or brain bleed so she went to the doctor and they confirmed. She goes in Monday for an MRI to see what they need to do......


I am very sorry to hear of this Gigs.

I hope that it is something that they can deal with directly and easily.

JD


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

HI CLUB! 

Mazar x White Rhino, took down from drying, getting ready for jars, went in at 69 percent, in one hour the jar went to 61 with boveda pack.

I weighed a total of 75 grams, or 2.67 Ounces Dry. Not bad considering I hope this to be the smallest of the 4 in my tent, so i may hit my 12 zip mark 

Smoked a nice bowl of kief from it...but I also took a xanax right before I smoked it, so effects are not...pinpoint-able... but still Good stuff, real sticky...

Dried in my environment rather fast, almost over dried if you could believe that, but today was perfect time, threw em in jars with 62% Bovedas...damn forgot to take that pic...ah tomo is another day im told...

View attachment 2933688View attachment 2933690View attachment 2933691View attachment 2933693View attachment 2933694View attachment 2933696View attachment 2933697View attachment 2933699


Fuck


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

my bud seems a tiny more moist then usual when i first crack a jar with a boveda in it. The smell seems a lot stronger and literally within about 2 minutes of pulling a few buds out they dry right back up to where i like it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2013)

Washington authorities like all others are lying about the numbers I see.

Giggles I hope all goes well for your mom!!

I bought a cell phone, so Ill be able to upload some long overdue pics tomorrow hopefully.
Still plan on a new camera some time in the new yr though.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2013)

OK guys I am buyin the Bovedas....


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2013)

Fjg that looks lovely man, and that 50 joints a year carry on a used to do that easy back in the folks in me bedroom, now I don't really smoke them due to my own place and can't be arsed to stand at door with them I easy do 50 bongs a week..... very least probs double that ha


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

Thoughts to Giggles Mum, hope it works out.

Smellz, 5gram max has lawasy been the amount in NL.

Gen, lovely looking hash mate!!!

FJG, nice pron!!!

And what the fuk are Bovedas? sounds like some sort of Columbian starter dish.....


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

here http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FdwY8-FPXqE


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

Thoughts to Giggles Mum, hope it works out.

Smellz, 5gram max has lawasy been the amount in NL.

Gen, lovely looking hash mate!!!

FJG, nice pron!!!

And what the fuk are Bovedas? sounds like some sort of Columbian starter dish.....

this is what I could find on my 2 second google search


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

no try typing boveda62 and i promise you will be impressed especially at about a 1$ a piece


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

[youtube]*FdwY8-FPXqE[/youtube]*


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

dst i dont know how to put the video up so i put a link above for you


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

Interesting, thanks Urban.
Nice at $1 a piece, 400$ shipping costs to Europe though, lol....I'll stick with paperbags for free


urban1026835 said:


> no try typing boveda62 and i promise you will be impressed especially at about a 1$ a piece


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

ebay free shipping 6 for 6 bucks lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho!!! Merry Sixmas!!! lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

Fuk me, Wormdirve, ain;t seen you in a minute. Happy Crimbo lad!!!!!

Boveda need to do 1kg packs!


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

oh and before anyone experiments with their bud using the boveda just know i am using them for the first time and by no means is 1 week of trying them enough to give a real review. i have an og kush right now one jar with one and one without so i will report back in about a month and let you guys know if they are the blessing i believe they may be for people such as myself who hate burping and keeping track of jars.

to be continued..........


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 18, 2013)

Howdy Sir!!! Been busy with life you know.

Looks like the gang is all here. 

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 18, 2013)

the 60g is for 450 grams so they are half way there dst. Funny because the first thing i thought when you asked what they were is oh wait hes gonna need a bigger one.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> you joke but i have done this all over Eorupe. i spent many night in bus and train stations, or the worst is when they lock the doors till the morning. then you walk the streets till you can get on a train fall asleep and wake as you are pulling away from your stop.


There's no joking involved, I walked the street of amsterdam one night. I think I got inside about 7:30 am. I was worried I'd get arrested if I fell asleep anywhere, the whole fucking town was empty... so I just walked and walked all night. Finally slept on a bench when it started getting light. lol... was a good time.

Oh, and D.A.T. used to live in WA, not no more though.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2013)

All is good worm, we added a new member to our 600 family, he's sleeping in my arms just now (after doing a massive SHIT that was almost as big as him, lmfao).

urban, i watched the vid with the development director from boveda. when he pulled out a 60g pack i thought, no way will that fit 60 gram of 'erb...which was the other funny thing (no, i am not being anti american, lol) the way he said 'erb, reminded me of my mum who had a toy boy in miami for a while who said 'urb'.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yeah... I had a kid too worm. Got a little gal who keeps me up all hours but melts my heart with her laugh.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2013)

keep giggling looking at you signature Jig....closet Headband, lol....better than some other types of closet "things" you get


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2013)

Congrats Dad!! that is great news. 

Heres a peek at what I have been up to. 6000 watts, 96 Dutch Pots on a run to waste top feed. Getting ready to flick the switch in a few days. Club 6000? hehe

View attachment 2933835


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oh yeah... I had a kid too worm. Got a little gal who keeps me up all hours but melts my heart with her laugh.


That is awesome man!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys are gonna be grumpy old guys like me in no time. hehe


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2013)

I am already grumpy, I was born into a Calvanist family....


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2013)

My parents sent me another care package from William Sonoma (apparently they were both to arrive today and the shanks cam a little early).


Frozen (with dry ice - makin' some hash later) cinnamon rolls:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> budolskie, have look at hotel rho on warmoestraat( come on d you never correct me, is that right?)


seldom right, and wrong again, lol...you missed an "S" lad....it's Warmoesstraat. And that street is soon to loose all it's coffeeshops due to most of them being within 250 metres of a Hoger School.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 19, 2013)

We have 9 females! Wahoo! 

Hoping to hit the lb mark. Fingers crossed lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2013)

DST said:


> seldom right, and wrong again, lol...you missed an "S" lad....it's Warmoesstraat. And that street is soon to loose all it's coffeeshops due to most of them being within 250 metres of a Hoger School.


crazy that they don't want anything near the schools like they are serving the kids at lunch time ffs! i bet there are a hundred places you can get booze from though?.

sometimes the dutch can be as bad as the english with their decisions on law. not quite but still this conservative government seems to be going hard lately

and by far the worst nation in the world for customer service, that i have been to at least. even the chinese beat the cloggies and that says something.


----------



## irieie (Dec 19, 2013)

Goji og


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just got my grades for the semester and got 4 A's 1 B . I was shocked after 20 years off.

I chopped 1 of my silverberry early so I'd have some day time smoke. I only have the dog left and I love it, but I need to get things done sometimes. Here's a couple of shots.


----------



## FishHooks (Dec 19, 2013)

i sleep in my garden. og hood with a quantum dimmable i only grow one plant in there. its a small tomato. about 10 inches. laughable i know.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 19, 2013)

Im glad i got Goji og freebies. That bud looks fucking huge.


----------



## irieie (Dec 19, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Im glad i got Goji og freebies. That bud looks fucking huge.


It is. And there is still so much left on That one plant.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 19, 2013)

DST said:


> urban, i watched the vid with the development director from boveda. when he pulled out a 60g pack i thought, no way will that fit 60 gram of 'erb..


did you watch the whole video?? im confused you know they just go in your jar right and regulate humidity.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 19, 2013)

Good Afternoon 600,

My third round at day 48. 2 Ice Bomb and 2 Cotton Candy. Smells like paradise in there. Have a new minion on board, she has been helping with keeping any critters at bay, helluva sniper ( must be working, cause I don't see any bugs...lol) I will be flushing the IB next week, as it finishes in about 55-58 days. The cotton candy has its last week of nutes, then I will flush them as well.



Have a safe and joyful holiday season all.

Peace and Best Wishes

Asmallvoice & Family


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Good Afternoon 600,
> 
> My third round at day 48. 2 Ice Bomb and 2 Cotton Candy. Smells like paradise in there. Have a new minion on board, she has been helping with keeping any critters at bay, helluva sniper ( must be working, cause I don't see any bugs...lol) I will be flushing the IB next week, as it finishes in about 55-58 days. The cotton candy has its last week of nutes, then I will flush them as well.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 19, 2013)

God seeing all this frost is making me wish that I was about 30 days farther in lol....

In time giggles, in time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2013)

I am equipped:


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2013)

That gun looks so cool.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 19, 2013)

Why cuz it looks like a pipe?!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2013)

No, I just admire precision engineering.  Shiny metal, tight fittings, tiny details. I should have been an airplane mechanic like my grandpa.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2013)

I swear that I thought it was a pipe.

Some new-fangled oil rig, or some such.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2013)

bet you five dollars i can make an oil rig out of it [video=youtube;iGx_RbGb9CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGx_RbGb9CI[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 19, 2013)

I defiantly had to look at it for a good minute before I realized it wasn't a pipe lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I am equipped:


Hey Doob hows it going? Whatcha Paintin? 

And a big Hello to everyone. You bunch of stoner hippies. hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2013)

WD!!!
Hope you've been well 
Love the expanded grow room you're about to blast off with 
As for the airbrush, the first project will be a paint job on my scooter that will look like Western Diamondback snakeskin.
After that, the sky is the limit


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hey Doob hows it going? Whatcha Paintin?
> 
> And a big Hello to everyone. You bunch of stoner hippies. hehe


I am a stoner hippie and proud


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2013)

Come on Doobie - just paint something cool on some cardboard and show us! Use some canna leaves as stencils 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Use some canna leaves as stencils


Brilliant!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2013)

Inside girls









Garage girls







Ill post more pics a different day..theses are from a few days ago

All 4+wks 12/12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2013)

nice bass what are they?


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> bet you five dollars i can make an oil rig out of it [video=youtube;iGx_RbGb9CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGx_RbGb9CI[/video]


hahahaha rofl as soon as i read that the video hadn't loaded yet and i was already thinking give me an avacado and an ice pick,,ie made bongs with less.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 19, 2013)

MY girls looking sexy as hell. Bout to chop maybe next week. Hoping to have a few nugs dried for New Years.View attachment 2935072View attachment 2935068View attachment 2935069View attachment 2935070View attachment 2935071


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> nice bass what are they?


In the tent are Mango Haze, Alien OG, Rascal OG, and an unknown clone.

Garage we have Blue Bubba Master, Sour OG x 60s kush, The Dog, Grape kRush, Atomic NL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2013)

you got some nice plants going. they cuts or you buy seed at some pont. i was told to night i would have a GSC cut coming from Port Heron MI. i hope it come through


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2013)

Great Line-up Bass.

I may have something interesting, with the Cannaventure Mother Mix.

Nearing the end of the fifth week from flip:
View attachment 2935095

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 19, 2013)

I just remembered that my last harvest was cool and dry. 6 days of drying and it was too wet for jars. 

So I think I'll be fine.

Does anyone else have a hard time checking trichs under the HPS?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone else have a hard time checking trichs under the HPS?


Everyone must....it is terrible. I take a small cutting and scope it on the desk.

JD


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 20, 2013)

i am way too shaky for on plant inspection so i always just snip a couple leaf sites and scope them on something stable.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 20, 2013)

so far so good


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2013)

There was a quote from one of the local High School Headmasters near the Leidesplein and she was basically saying that the rule is completely stupid and he students are also not that stupid. She also commented on how good the coffeeshop were at checking ID's and that if he students wanted to buy MJ then they would just walk a little bit further to another shop...it really is fukkin ridiculous. And they let teenagers buy alcohol at 16 over here (beers and wine - I assume Cider as well)....nuts really.

And oh my frikkin god, how bad is the customer service....it just doesn't even bear thinking about. You go into a shop, stand at the counter, the person behind the counter looks at you, continues doing whatever stupid task they were doing, disappears behind into their stock room only to re-appear 5 minutes later looking at you like you are a shop lifter, then finally grunting, Hoe kan ik je helpen! You could start helping by not being so fukkin rude you prick! It's one thing that make me hate this country. I find it totally strange as Duchies are generally quite friendly. Pay them to do anything and they just turn into sour gits!


ghb said:


> crazy that they don't want anything near the schools like they are serving the kids at lunch time ffs! i bet there are a hundred places you can get booze from though?.
> 
> sometimes the dutch can be as bad as the english with their decisions on law. not quite but still this conservative government seems to be going hard lately
> 
> and by far the worst nation in the world for customer service, that i have been to at least. even the chinese beat the cloggies and that says something.





urban1026835 said:


> did you watch the whole video?? im confused you know they just go in your jar right and regulate humidity.


You are confused, not as confused as me, lmfao...I did watch the video but didn't pick up that you just added them to the jarlol. I was looking at them thinking, 2 zips in that tiny packet, fuk off ya dick, ahahaha...what a tool I am.



Flaming Pie said:


> I just remembered that my last harvest was cool and dry. 6 days of drying and it was too wet for jars.
> 
> So I think I'll be fine.
> 
> Does anyone else have a hard time checking trichs under the HPS?





Javadog said:


> Everyone must....it is terrible. I take a small cutting and scope it on the desk.
> 
> JD


I don't use scopes, but then I was told at the HT Cup (by a Danish guy) when he looked at a couple of bits of my weed under his scope he said "too early, "too late", and then at the dog erl..."too green". I didn't want to get into an argument about it but I take my plants down when the flowers look ready. I also didn't want to remind him that some sativas never get amber, some hybrids (the sour kush/headband) I grew, also practically never go amber. WHY WOULD YOU APPLY A STRICT RULE TO A PLANT THAT HAS SO MANY VARIATIONS????......that would be like saying, all bike tyres should be pumped up to the same pressure, or all grape varieties should give exaclty the same tasting wine. Ask yourself this the next time you are checking your trichs...have I checked every single trichome on this plant? No, I am checking a small section, and even then, if your plants got enough trich on it like it should have, it's almost nigh on impossible to count them. I do giggle to myself when people make statements like...the trichs were 20% clear, 60% cloudy, and 20% amber...really? you counted them ALL? lmfao.

Excuse me, I have been up quite a while and only got a baby to talk to so I am a bit loopy today....surpised I never just typed. googoogagagoo

Oh, and I have managed to kill a whole load of clones...fail!


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 20, 2013)

honestly i bet for eery 4 plants that get pulled i have checked 1 and once i run something 1 time i never bother to check it again, just make adjustments on the length i run them based on how i enjoyed the smoke 1st run.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 20, 2013)

the guy with the scope probably didn't know shit about growing besides what he read...kind of like the drug counselor that "knows" all about addiction yet never was an addict.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2013)

Nah, the guy owns a grow shop in the centre of a city up in Denmark and has been in the business 20 years he said...which surprised me even more about his scope comment. That's the thing about the HightTimes, it's kind of like RIU but in real life, Evey fukker thinks they know best, and people can be really quite rude as well. I use to think it was just the internet, but it's just life! Funny moment I just rememberd. Don and I are at the booth front and a posse of the RareDankness crew arrive, (MrRD wasn't there) but Mrs RD was at the front of the group. She was looking at our catalouge that we had on the table, peering down over her nose at it, Don got a jar out to give her a sniff and she just totally ignored him. I tried to pipe up a convo with her and mentioned RIU and she just kind of grunted and then left....I really thought, what a rude person she was.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2013)

Private video...boooooooo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2013)

Stoner moment!!!
Your Honor, I rest my case...


*fixed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2013)

I had to go through phone verification with youtube, and had to then activate the video since it was so long.
I didn't notice that they'd defaulted to "private".
I thought computers were supposed to alleviate mankind from tedious repetitive tasks!?!?


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 20, 2013)

wow and now yet another story of another "breeder" that leaves a sour taste in my mouth and puts them just a couple notches further down my list of companies to give my money to.

That and all the questions regarding the supposed origins of the og they use ...was it a cut oh wait some pollen sent by a "friend" 

your right people are douchebags everywhere.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2013)

sorry Doobs, didn't watch the whole video but I did like the bit where you said, "and here's the manual, that I will PROBABLY read", yeh, ok, lol.......I always read manuals! NOT.

Urban, I have to say, that I saw her other half, who in this case I would call the "better half", and he smiled and acknowledged us so there is hope yet for mankind


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm re-editing the video tomorrow to fix audio issues.
I'll probably read the manual after something has gone wrong.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2013)

Very cool imagery in this vid that ponders what each viewer prefers when comparing the results garnered from a 35mm SLR that uses film vs. a 35mm DSLR when mounted side by side so that each camera is capturing the same (basic) image:

[video=youtube_share;WiwsOaDBZkQ]http://youtu.be/WiwsOaDBZkQ[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2013)

Just picked up my Arizer vape !!


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2013)

Camera battery died just as I turned it on so I am afraid these are phone pics....pretty jobby quality.

























Slainte,
DST


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2013)

Dang this is awesome  Lemon mouth  Just finished the 2.bag at 200c. Any tips or tricks?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jimmer aint from WA, james is
> 
> I bet we smoke more then them here in the 6!


im SURE we do. hell i smoke enough to kill a large elephant.  i worry sometimes. ive had about 3-4 total days off in about 15 years. gotta have my buds!

i tore my house apart lookin for my cord to my camera. no luck. sry for all the long posts and jibber jabber. i see more folks from UK and my state than anywhere else. CA a close second and CO used to be all over too... no idea why MI is so prevalent on here. maybe i just notice it more? 

obviously MI's population doesnt touch CA's in fact last census we were the only state to lose people. maybe the MMJ thing will make enough people move here. hah!

Anyways much love sixers! how did that La Con taste btw? i aint diggin this coffee smell... never have. wasnt it jig that harvested some?? now i have to look back.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I was just wanting to clean it up some and get a better color than the light green of its current state


yeah ive asked around on multiple sites about what to do with keif. the best thing ive found, and that ive read is using it for edibles. even tho i hate edibles. ive just never enjoyed them. all my friends usually just pass the F out when i make them, and im left sitting there like wtf?? not strong enough i geuss... idk.

i personally smoke so much out of the vape at home, my keif builds up fast. so almost everytime i smoke a J or a bowl i put a bunch of keif in it. scissor hash too if i can scrape any together.  love watching that yummy stuff bubble

my keif turns a grey-ish color as the purple blends into the green sometimes. doesnt even look like keif.

EDIT: DST reminded me... btw i took a couple pics with my camera last night of some medusa i harvested about a month ago. wish i could share  little bit of purple in em... the buds look 10/10 but it was a weird pheno that has a very earthy smell and taste. the high is just unique as all hell. sometimes i smoke it and im like, huh not impressed. last night me and my girl were like whoa, did that bowl just F u up??

i finally got in touch with my buddy from Detroit area, i had gave him a different medusa pheno. i geuss he really likes it too. for whatever reason he is telling me it tastes just like the Psycho killer i gave him. i geuss his has plenty of smell/taste. i knew i just had a weird pheno.

but yeah its a good strain that doesnt get much exposure. i had talked about those 4 medusa mixes so i thought id throw that in. have some damn pics when i find a damn cord... damnit.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2013)

How can kief build up cause u vape?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2013)

about the vape.... i always have ran my volcano at a fairly low temp. i have the old classic one. (not even the shiny polished one) i keep the knob between 5.5 and 6. i see alot of other volcano owners going as high as 7-7.5. that ruins the taste, and effects the high. lower the temp and slower u can vape, the better the exp imo. of course not when ure in a hurry tho. fine line there... u dont want it to take TOO long. one of the few beefs i have with this kind of vape. the time it takes and the noise.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> How can kief build up cause u vape?


great Q i didnt explain myself very well! i meant i cant use the keif very well in my volcano. so it gets built up from me breaking up smoke, but not using the keif... i always break up smoke over the keif collector.

EDIT: for example... i dont smoke bowls and J's often right? but still use my keif collecting grinder. so i dont have a reason to use it usually, and it just builds up more and more as i keep on over time. right now its spilling over and i can hardly use the grinder. 

i need a new keif container... fuckers stole it when i got my house broke into back 7-8 years ago. stole my space case grinder... a big one. GRRR.... 1.5 oz of bud. my nice spoons... etc. they either over looked the volcano, or were afraid to carry it/thought that i would find out. also couldnt believe over looked my oxycodone(which i no longer am on, thank god). i couldnt believe that. they didnt take the cheap keif press i have(go figure), i use that sometimes but it doesnt hold much. 

that was one F'd up night when i came home to that.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2013)

Aw man thats what i need. I always curse myself for "snow" everywhere after handling the buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> im SURE we do. hell i smoke enough to kill a large elephant.  i worry sometimes. ive had about 3-4 total days off in about 15 years. gotta have my buds!
> 
> i tore my house apart lookin for my cord to my camera. no luck. sry for all the long posts and jibber jabber. i see more folks from UK and my state than anywhere else. CA a close second and CO used to be all over too... no idea why MI is so prevalent on here. maybe i just notice it more?
> 
> ...


Wasn't me. I know a couple people have taken down LA con recently. Supchaka I believe was one.

Trips me out how I don't see anyone from NY. Well almost no one.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man thats what i need. I always curse myself for "snow" everywhere after handling the buds.


i hear that... i even get mad about the little bit that always ends up on my hands when i use my grinder. lmao... end up licking it off or something.
one time back when i was younger... we had some VERY good bud. left a ton of keif on the tray we used. i had scraped it up with my pinky finger. then snorted the keif off my finger. ( i do NOT condone this ) i felt like i had just smoked like 3 bowls at once. my friend tried doing it a few days later with some different good weed, and he ended up getting strep throat!! so werent sure if that was a good thing to be doing, but man... they could tell it F'd me up too. thats why he tried it too. geuss i got lucky.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What about for the attitude? Will green dot cards work for that?
> 
> For some reason my cards don't work with them so I need an alternative. That or get really good at making fem seeds..


i have an entire thread explaining why my bank's card wont work. i got chewed out for speaking ill of attitude too...  not my fault they told me what they did. its those people's problem if they still dont want to believe me. wtf do i stand to gain?? some even said i was "with another bank" haha. wow. i know this is an old post, but while searching for the LA Con, i found that i had skipped over this...

EDIT: just got a lot of that cleared up finally over there too. someone explained why that happened and all... good read actually. alot of BS in the thread tho. im too embarrassed to even link it. but someone named "Kontraband" made an excellent point and cleared it up for me. 

dont use anything but a pre-pay or something else "safe" for attitude... all i know! i had never had any issues either until recently.

thank god those trolls didnt follow me into here or anything. i think that issue had alot to do with my nerves while being on RIU lately too... sry for all the long jabbering posts. like this one. (at least i have a point here tho...)


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i hear that... i even get mad about the little bit that always ends up on my hands when i use my grinder. lmao... end up licking it off or something.
> one time back when i was younger... we had some VERY good bud. left a ton of keif on the tray we used. i had scraped it up with my pinky finger. then snorted the keif off my finger. ( i do NOT condone this ) i felt like i had just smoked like 3 bowls at once. my friend tried doing it a few days later with some different good weed, and he ended up getting strep throat!! so werent sure if that was a good thing to be doing, but man... they could tell it F'd me up too. thats why he tried it too. geuss i got lucky.


Do you think maybe it got you high cuz you crunched up one of your Ritalin and snorted that with it?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Do you think maybe it got you high cuz you crunched up one of your Ritalin and snorted that with it?


im kinda offended by that dude... i dont take ANY uppers. i obviously dont need them... sry i bother u with my posts i geuss.

so anyways whats that la con taste like and smell like 4 u? as long as u dont mind me asking... 

i ignored that post the other day, but left. so apparently u were telling me to shut up, no?? 

peace...plz correct me if u werent trying to be sarcastic or rude. im ghost... ill just linger.

EDIT: im sry if im being an ass... im just not sure how to take your posts man. i dont do good with stuff like that i geuss. sry for being so defensive. like i said tho. im just going to linger from now on... have a good one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

Goji OG 9.5 weeks flower. 

I think it is time to take her down. Checking trichs tonight and then prob gonna chop tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

Next time round with the goji I will know to really pump her with the calmag.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Camera battery died just as I turned it on so I am afraid these are phone pics....pretty jobby quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro even for a shotty cell phone pic lol.

Hey check the bb email bro. I've got a new order I need you to check.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 20, 2013)

> *I don't use scopes, but then I was told at the HT Cup (by a Danish guy) when he looked at a couple of bits of my weed under his scope he said "too early, "too late", and then at the dog erl..."too green". I didn't want to get into an argument about it but I take my plants down when the flowers look ready. I also didn't want to remind him that some sativas never get amber, some hybrids (the sour kush/headband) I grew, also practically never go amber. WHY WOULD YOU APPLY A STRICT RULE TO A PLANT THAT HAS SO MANY VARIATIONS????......that would be like saying, all bike tyres should be pumped up to the same pressure, or all grape varieties should give exaclty the same tasting wine. Ask yourself this the next time you are checking your trichs...have I checked every single trichome on this plant? No, I am checking a small section, and even then, if your plants got enough trich on it like it should have, it's almost nigh on impossible to count them. I do giggle to myself when people make statements like...the trichs were 20% clear, 60% cloudy, and 20% amber...really? you counted them ALL? lmfao.*


 i do check them a lot and at different places on the plant, but i think i am border line OCD with it. i do mostly look to make shore they have swollen.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm sure jig has seen this one:

[video=youtube_share;QnUuUjqHEMU]http://youtu.be/QnUuUjqHEMU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2013)

I was just watching those guys this morning. Freaky doobs.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 20, 2013)

My new fan came in today so as soon as my light switches on it's going in. It's amazing how a little argument with the gf and I get motivated to do things just to get out of the house. I put my fence up and the dog door in so my dogs can get out to help protect my shed all in the rain with 1 foot of snow on the ground. Had to be protected at least till the treats come out. I'll be back with some pron later.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i do check them a lot and at different places on the plant, but i think i am border line OCD with it. i do mostly look to make shore they have swollen.


I know what you mean. 

I lose sleep at end of harvest because I worry about chopping too soon. 

Does that stop after I gain more experience, or am I gonna be stressed out every three months?

Ha.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Guys!! How's it going? 

Im on day 25 of 12:12 with Jamaican Dream. 9 plants in 90 x 90 cm. I will be harvesting on day 42-44. It's my first time with this pheno but I know the strain. The EC is at 0,9 !!! they went into 12:12 at 20cms and by day 18 they were 60cm. 

Already added some PK and will DILLIGENTLY add some more. I wouldn't want to lock out my secondary nutes like Ca/mg at this stage! 

Im dialing it in if any of you would like my EC figures and notes for this strain then please let me know. Happy growing !


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was just watching those guys this morning. Freaky doobs.


Stoned minds stink alike


I've been checking out the vids where the presenter reviews and/or compares the "Chibson" rip-off imports.
Yuck-a-doodle-doo. 

I'd love a Fender bass, but I'm never going to go back to 4-string or 5-string bass, and no way can I justify hunting down a $teve Bailey $ignature 6-$tring fretle$$ Fender bass.

In a couple of years I'm going to upgrade to another Ibanez 6-string bass, but will be getting one near their top-of-the-line model.
Then I'll convert my current one into a fretless.
But my first goal is to totally rehab my upper body and my back, and get that Roland TD15-KVS drum kit...
... early 2015...
... pipe dreams...
... or bong dreams...
... doobie dreams...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I lose sleep at end of harvest because I worry about chopping too soon.
> 
> ...


You'll be absolutely fine. You will burn some plants like we all have but this is how we learnt. Try to stick to one strain and perfect it. Make notes and write down observations. It can be frustrating but oh so rewarding at other times.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 20, 2013)

It's not just dialing in certain strains, but actually finding that one pheno that is really hard to screw up. I have a lemon haze cut that you have to try really hard to mess up. My buddy grew it, and a bunch of other strains in his really shitty box. It was the only good one.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You'll be absolutely fine. You will burn some plants like we all have but this is how we learnt. Try to stick to one strain and perfect it. Make notes and write down observations. It can be frustrating but oh so rewarding at other times.


I wish I too could follow this advice, but I am impulsive.
I havent been able to run a single strain, and am terrible with note taking and organization.
I am still trying though lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here some random shots. The first pic I want some advice on what to look for when it's ready, it's pretty dark to be looking for clear or cloudy trichs. I figure I'll pull a taster and go from there. The rest are dogs.

The fans up and running. I redid my set up a little for more airflow also.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2013)

Love them shiny green leaves.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 20, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It's not just dialing in certain strains, but actually finding that one pheno that is really hard to screw up. I have a lemon haze cut that you have to try really hard to mess up. My buddy grew it, and a bunch of other strains in his really shitty box. It was the only good one.


I have a nice SLH cut as well. She doesn't like a lot of nutes, which is fine because I'm mostly organic. I find it best to grow organically when growing more than a few strains. If I have something that eats a little heavier I can supplement with small doses of nutes to push them to their potential. 

Is your SLH a picky eater!? Mine likes very little food, not a great yielder but its some great smoke for an active buzz.

Flamin Pie, nice Goji OG's! Thanks for sharing that, I have some seeds in the fridge and you may have inspired me to pop them. Those look nice n frosty BAD, real BAD!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Love them shiny green leaves.


Me too. I know it's a lot genetics but I also switched mediums this run to something local just because it was made local. After this run I'm pretty happy with it. I haven't had to feed as nearly as much.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

I made up my mind. They are getting chopped down tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> I have a nice SLH cut as well. She doesn't like a lot of nutes, which is fine because I'm mostly organic. I find it best to grow organically when growing more than a few strains. If I have something that eats a little heavier I can supplement with small doses of nutes to push them to their potential.
> 
> Is your SLH a picky eater!? Mine likes very little food, not a great yielder but its some great smoke for an active buzz.
> 
> Flamin Pie, nice Goji OG's! Thanks for sharing that, I have some seeds in the fridge and you may have inspired me to pop them. Those look nice n frosty BAD, real BAD!


Definitely!

The goji's won 1st place for concentrates this year too. 3rd place for hash.

She was really easy in veg and just demanded additional calmag in flower. 

Hope I am able to reveg this girl.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I lose sleep at end of harvest because I worry about chopping too soon.
> 
> ...


i am not stressing i just love what i do


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 20, 2013)

I decided to take a little bud for christmas.

I had to chop a smaller bud of my sour cherry just to see what it looked like trimmed. It'a at 60 days.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I made up my mind. They are getting chopped down tomorrow.


i for one am always impressed with the buds you post. you seem to hae a good gene pool over there pie.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 20, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I decided to take a little bud for christmas.View attachment 2935848View attachment 2935849
> 
> I had to chop a smaller bud of my sour cherry just to see what it looked like trimmed. It'a at 60 days.


Is that the bb sour cherry? looks pretty whomever created it.


----------



## branbran420 (Dec 20, 2013)

So here is whats poppin in the tent and a pic of the VilolentWreck. Happy Holidays guys!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Is that the bb sour cherry? looks pretty whomever created it.


I think Hemlock did


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

Still working with my crappy phone, but here a pic or 4 of a Mango Haze


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking great Bass.

Somango has me liking anything with Mango in it. :0)

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Looking great Bass.
> 
> Somango has me liking anything with Mango in it. :0)
> 
> ...


Glad you like it.
The smell is great.

Mango haze is supposed to be the same or similar to SSH, but this smells so different, and has a way better structure IMO as well.

The Rascal OG I have has a very similar structure, but the buds arent filling in as much.
The smell from her is like Lemonheads candy.

I am kicking myself for not taking clones from anything this round, but I think I found the Guy I got the clones from


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Glad you like it.
> The smell is great.
> 
> Mango haze is supposed to be the same or similar to SSH, but this smells so different, and has a way better structure IMO as well.
> ...



I have looked at Mango Haze grows, and mine looks nothing like others.
The clone guy was saying its Mango x Haze. 
Either way it seems like it will be some great smoke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

Just reveg her?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2013)

Not shabby:

[video=youtube_share;di5DlPO5-Tk]http://youtu.be/di5DlPO5-Tk[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just reveg her?


Ill try, but prolly wont make it.
I am not that great at re-vegging for some reason?!?


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think Hemlock did


were can i get the hemlock strain..it is bangin bit of weed ?


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2013)

alienbilly said:


> were can i get the hemlock strain..it is bangin bit of weed ?


at the breeders boutique website, dunno if its bangin yet just put mine in 12 the other day but its a nice plant to grow for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2013)

Up late on Friday night watching the Stones at Hyde Park. Hope you sixers have been nice this year! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 21, 2013)

alienbilly said:


> were can i get the hemlock strain..it is bangin bit of weed ?


 YEah Sour Cherry Is Me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2013)

Never give an inquisitive stoner access to t he internet...

[video=youtube_share;n_6p-1J551Y]http://youtu.be/n_6p-1J551Y[/video]


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

nice pr0n everybody.

love the look of that mango bassman, it looks like a real hazy one, i bet somebody had to find that girl.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

Morning 6. Looks like today is going to be an inside day as it's supposed to snow.

How everyone is ready for xmas and has a great weekend!

Oh and d or any bb team around check the email again. I think a mistake was made.

Stay high my friends.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 21, 2013)

Ah bad picture but i got this colloidal silver at a pet store


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

Half way point:
View attachment 2936324

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Morning 6. Looks like today is going to be an inside day as it's supposed to snow.
> 
> How everyone is ready for xmas and has a great weekend!
> 
> ...


it is 75 and going to rain . well six i am of to work got to get some hour in before i take next week of. have a good one guys. bass thet look great i love mango. hemlock good job on that one.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 21, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Is that the bb sour cherry? looks pretty whomever created it.


I see you got your answer, it's bb sour cheery. That was a small branch.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> YEah Sour Cherry Is Me


Mad props! I cant wait to smoke it. I have 2 going and they look beautiful in my garden.


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

jimmer you av makes me lol every time, your dog has attitude. he reminds me of my boy, always got his ass on the couch when you leave the room.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Mad props! I cant wait to smoke it. I have 2 going and they look beautiful in my garden.


I am hoping it goes on sale, but if not Ill get a pack sometimes in the new yr.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

i was thinking about the sour cheery this time but got the bx2 i had seen jimmers pics but there is plenty of time for a new order. well my friends went back to MI today and will be back Mardi Gras in feb with a cutting of Girl Scout Cookies and if he can find them East Coast Sour Diesel, and a few more on my wish list. he says the GSC is no problem to get and should have it anyways.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i was thinking about the sour cheery this time but got the bx2 i had seen jimmers pics but there is plenty of time for a new order. well my friends went back to MI today and will be back Mardi Gras in feb with a cutting of Girl Scout Cookies and if he can find them East Coast Sour Diesel, and a few more on my wish list. he says the GSC is no problem to get and should have it anyways.


I live in Cali and have never had GSC or Cherry pie if you can believe that


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

I was happy to find pistils and add Sour Cherry to The Dog 
and Cheese Surprise in the next crops cycle:


I am still waiting on a Psycho Killer (amazing structure...please, oh please)
and a Smelly Cherry that is huge but maybe showing balls (still too small).

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

i have to friends that have gotten cookies down here. one said it was the best one liked my og#2 better so i know about where it should be at. i love thin mints i buy them every year and put them in the freezer. i think the fiery is taking care of my cheery pie dreams. I do wish getting clones was not so cloak and dagger as it is in my area.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

nice java let me know how the Cheese Surprise is going i will be getting it next round. i have my dog and blue pit on the way. i am still waiting on it to make the turn around in the Uk and get my track#. damn waiting sucks but i think i am going to run my Shreveport a indica from the Pakistan region.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I was happy to find pistils and add Sour Cherry to The Dog
> and Cheese Surprise in the next crops cycle:
> View attachment 2936733
> 
> ...


Congrats and good luck!
I thought my SOG x60s was a boy based on being so stocky and larger, but she is a she!!


Dr.D81 said:


> i have to friends that have gotten cookies down here. one said it was the best one liked my og#2 better so i know about where it should be at. i love thin mints i buy them every year and put them in the freezer. i think the fiery is taking care of my cheery pie dreams. I do wish getting clones was not so cloak and dagger as it is in my area.


Same here.
Wherever I find a disp with great clones they get raided.
I have found a great clone guy on CL now though, and plan to get some more inb a few days since I never cloned the ones I got from him.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

No shit CL you would get your ass locked up in like a day here. i just need to get a hold of my boy that moved to the humbolt four years back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Ah bad picture but i got this colloidal silver at a pet store
> View attachment 2936322


look on you tube you can make it for free man.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> No shit CL you would get your ass locked up in like a day here. i just need to get a hold of my boy that moved to the humbolt four years back.


For a few yrs anyone posting ads for clones would get their ad taken down in 10 min tops, but now they seem to have given up and the ads stay around. 
YAY!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

yay for you just keep up with his # this time. you bet i got my boys # in MI in my pocket right now.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> For a few yrs anyone posting ads for clones would get their ad taken down in 10 min tops, but now they seem to have given up and the ads stay around.
> YAY!


The ads are usually flagged by some asshole not wanting the competition


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 21, 2013)

OMG bass thats a HAZE?? wowza thats nice, i want to smoke that really bad. id give u more +rep if i could  cleared a couple PM's too btw bud. 

a buddy just came over and we were talking about how good the REAL super lemon haze is. i cant believe the sativa strength in the strain even with the haze being so far watered down. in SLH i mean. ive had zero luck with greenhouse seeds of it tho. someone in our area has a real deal clone of it. theres a rumor that its not even GHS's and that it was made up north by someone using a SSH. possibly just a lemony pheno??? idk.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2013)

It was me. They call me....

... Capt. Flag!!!







And I'll be DAMNED FOR ALL TIME if you think I'm going to let even ONE miscreant stoner peddle his tawdry wares in such a pristine and socially uplifting venue as CL!!!
The more internet ink that's wasted on helping people find meds, the less internet ink will be left for us all to find hot meth-fueled Man-on-Woman-on-Man-on-Tranny-on-Midget marathon sex action that we all so desperately crave AND rightfully deserve to chillax to when the mood so strikes!
Shame on you weedies!
_Shame!_
_*Shaaaaaaaame!!!*_


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> OMG bass thats a HAZE?? wowza thats nice, i want to smoke that really bad. id give u more +rep if i could  cleared a couple PM's too btw bud.
> 
> a buddy just came over and we were talking about how good the REAL super lemon haze is. i cant believe the sativa strength in the strain even with the haze being so far watered down. in SLH i mean. ive had zero luck with greenhouse seeds of it tho. someone in our area has a real deal clone of it. theres a rumor that its not even GHS's and that it was made up north by someone using a SSH. possibly just a lemony pheno??? idk.


i smoked some in ATL at my boys place. it came from cali from our friend and it was nice. i would love to run it. i have a list of mothers i would like to get. thing is it just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It was me. They call me....
> 
> ... Capt. Flag!!!
> 
> ...


oh my god we are all retarded in here[video=youtube;l58NESfWDmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l58NESfWDmQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2013)

At least I made sure the prick was an officer.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

Humboldt has been the by-word for dank for So-Cal since
I was a kid. Good luck!

I too have been eying a local clinic....they all got f'ed by the 
feds in recent years but I think that a couple have popped back up.

...the funny thing is that, while my scheme is working (sprout, 
seedling, Veg, and Flower), I am packed.

You saw the Veg closet. The clone table is practically fully:


Check these close-ups.

Engineers Dream X Blue Bit, Deep Psychosis, Blue Pit:


and Jack the Ripper, Engineer's Dream, and Dinachem:


The funny thing is that I will be hard pressed to move these up to
the next level, 4" pots. I will do this, and will manage, as there
will be half the Veg closet free in a few weeks.

Take care,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yay for you just keep up with his # this time. you bet i got my boys # in MI in my pocket right now.


I have it saved in a file on my pc now.


supchaka said:


> The ads are usually flagged by some asshole not wanting the competition


Yeah thats what I figured as new ones appear the one disappear..too obvious.
Also some ppl make ads saying they will flag them and how bad weed is etc...


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> OMG bass thats a HAZE?? wowza thats nice, i want to smoke that really bad. id give u more +rep if i could  cleared a couple PM's too btw bud.
> 
> a buddy just came over and we were talking about how good the REAL super lemon haze is. i cant believe the sativa strength in the strain even with the haze being so far watered down. in SLH i mean. ive had zero luck with greenhouse seeds of it tho. someone in our area has a real deal clone of it. theres a rumor that its not even GHS's and that it was made up north by someone using a SSH. possibly just a lemony pheno??? idk.


It is supposed to be a haze, but the images I have seen on the net of Mango Haze look different.

Anyway I have rad that the REAL mango haze is :

[h=1]Mr Nice Seedbank -Mango Haze[/h]This strain is a parallel line to the Super Silver Haze, i.e. it has the same Haze father and the mother is a sister of the SSH. Accordingly, the genetic makeup of this strain is 25% NL5, 25% Skunk and 50% Haze. The expected flowering times depend very much on the selection of the mother but in general will vary from 8 to 11 weeks, so it is a practical 50% sativa for indoor growing. It is suggested that if the room does not have much height, go directly into 12/12 with a rooted clone or seed. This will still give a 1-1.5 meter plant. Yields of this strain are expected to produce between 450-550 grams per square meter (based on using minimum of 600 watts lamps). Lower branches may be pruned during the grow or pre flower phase, so the Mango strain puts its energy into the cola flower clusters. This is a good way to manage this plant if growing more plants per square meter than normal is preferred. The resistance to moulds is a positive feature of this plant, both for indoor and outdoor growers. Mango is a very special plant if one is impressed by resin production, and the aroma is of fully ripe mangos. It is special plant affecting people's cerebral areas. The plant's ancestors were HTCC winners of numerous awards, so its pedigree is outstanding. It has been in the making for some years now, but we at MNS feel it is as ready as it ever will be. If only the serpent in the Garden of Eden had tempted Eve with a Mango Haze instead of a mere apple, the whole world would have understood so much more.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2013)

Heh, whenever I think of the word "retarded", all I can think of is the weekly ritual of setting distributor's timing & the point's dwell on the old chevies & fords.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Actually that looks a lot like mine, but just more mature.

Someone deleted my image...

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mango_Haze/Mr_Nice_Seedbank/gallery/20051336408886523/
Oh well here is the pic that goes with the info


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Heh, whenever I think of the word "retarded", all I can think of is the weekly ritual of setting distributor's timing & the point's dwell on the old chevies & fords.


Hahahha High dwell=low gap, Low dwell=high gap. forever etched into my brain.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hahahha High dwell=low gap, Low dwell=high gap. forever etched into my brain.


New cars if u retard the timing the computer will advance it to compensate lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

So my bud purpled over night


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Actually that looks a lot like mine, but just more mature.
> 
> Someone deleted my image...
> 
> ...


it does nice


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> jimmer you av makes me lol every time, your dog has attitude. he reminds me of my boy, always got his ass on the couch when you leave the room.


Thanks, she has a lot of attitude and spoiled rotten. The older one puts up with a lot from her.

A good friend of mine has a good east coast deisel but that makes since considering where I live. I'm not a big fan because it's all over here.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2013)

Good one:

[video=youtube_share;WxHrRM8Asx8]http://youtu.be/WxHrRM8Asx8[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 21, 2013)

Hope you enjoy your Dinachem, Javadog. i love the one i have! more earthy and skunky than fuel. but its got a great high, and it grows very ideal. 

as much as i like that strain id have a HARD time if i had to pick only one of those little ones if i was forced to. excellent selections! im going to follow your grow as much as i can remember to!

super awesome pic sharing folks! makes me embarrassed i haven't been able to contribute! keep rocking that sticky ICKY!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So my bud purpled over night


ive had this happen alot, inside and out. usually towards the end of the cycle unless it more of a geneticly pre-disposed thing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

check out jinx proof blow the double perk[video=youtube;fOd_7crHfXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOd_7crHfXA[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

So I have a pretty serious problem.  Don't worry, the harvest was great.

My tent that I bought WILL NOT fit in the basement. It is an 1/8th of an inch too tall. 

Does anyone know a good tent supplier that carries 5 foot tall tents by 4x4? Or 4x4x6? 

Don't want to lose my plants!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

pie can you just take the 1/8 out of the one you have? hell i took 2ft off of a light mover and got it to work.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

Seriously, sand 1/16" off each end of each vertical.

Sorry to hear of the difficulty.

JD

P.S. I appreciate the good word Smellz. I showed the recent
freebie list on my thread and Dinachem was suggested...then
I found that I already had a bean and popped one right away. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Seriously, sand 1/16" off each end of each vertical.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the difficulty.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest something very similar


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have a pretty serious problem. Don't worry, the harvest was great.
> 
> My tent that I bought WILL NOT fit in the basement. It is an 1/8th of an inch too tall.
> 
> ...


Yea Lighthouse hydro, and earth works. I have 2 of them. I don't even use my 4x4. Wanna buy it? lol


edit- I can't stress enough guys, do not try to modify the supports. I tried to shorten one of mine once and it worked ok for a bit but then it started collapsing because of the weakened poles. 

But hey you don't gotta take my word for it. I'm just your average joe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it may be as much as a 1/4 inch. Even if I were to do the whole sand/cut with drilling new holes I would still have a tent that is a bitch to actually put together. I would need and extra inch or two to be able to put the poles together.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

Trade? Is lighthouse hydro any good? How come u. Don't use it?


giggles26 said:


> Yea Lighthouse hydro, and earth works. I have 2 of them. I don't even use my 4x4. Wanna buy it? lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2013)

yea i do do things the hard way sometimes.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

With headroom that cramped, perhaps you should just take 
some panda film from a frame and hand the lamp from the
ceiling? Just a thought.

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

Meh lighthouse only has 7 foot four by fours.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> With headroom that cramped, perhaps you should just take
> some panda film from a frame and hand the lamp from the
> ceiling? Just a thought.
> 
> JD


Can you make panda airtight? That seems like alot of work to do that.
fricking zippers and measuring panda.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meh lighthouse only has 7 foot four by fours.


My Earth Works is 4x4x6 and I don't use them because I built rooms in my basement instead of using tents.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

I grow in my furnace room so that shit has to be sealed with beg pressure


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

How much room do you have flaming? 

What's the max height you can have.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2013)

I would say you would probably get a better sealed room with panda film than with a tent....panda and gorilla tape and off you go! (sounds like someone building a zoo).


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

DST said:


> I would say you would probably get a better sealed room with panda film than with a tent....panda and gorilla tape and off you go! (sounds like someone building a zoo).









Look they even love green trees! Everyone is green friendly in this day and age!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> How much room do you have flaming?
> 
> What's the max height you can have.


I can fit a 4x4 with a max height of six feet 10 inches. That gives me just enough room to put the thing together.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can fit a 4x4 with a max height of six feet 10 inches. That gives me just enough room to put the thing together.


Yep my Earth works would fit easily. It's 4x4x6.3. That's why I got it cuz of the height.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

I couldn't find that manufacturer to look at a pic of the tent. I sent you a pm.


giggles26 said:


> Yep my Earth works would fit easily. It's 4x4x6.3. That's why I got it cuz of the height.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well it's official giggles ended up with 10 females, wahoo!

Oh and I'm going to be adding another 600


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I couldn't find that manufacturer to look at a pic of the tent. I sent you a pm.


Sorry it's Earth Worth not earth work lol. Here ya go here's a link

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Worth-Shanty-Hydroponics-Indoor/dp/B005EG2M3S/ref=sr_1_6?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1387695603&sr=1-6&keywords=4x4+grow+tent


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

Been sending you pm giggles. What's the conditin of your tent and how much you want?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Been sending you pm giggles. What's the conditin of your tent and how much you want?


Sorry been busy. It's like brand new. I only used it for like 6 months and idk. Shipping is what would be the killer.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2013)

Luckily I have just under 3 metre in height in my vert cab, still would like more. It's becoming increasingly difficult to water, lol...while annoying, I also find it quite pleasing. I do need to wash whatever I wear directly after being in their Mrs D picked up the Yin D from me the other day and was like, mmmnn, "you stink of weed little man", wooops. I'd been in the cab and came out, washed my hands and was given child, what could I do? 
Anyway, enough Jibber Jabber, some folks ain't down with jibber, just with the pron. So here goes, quick tune to get you into the groove.
[youtube]pCx5Std7mCo[/youtube]
And away we go>>>>>>>
Veg cab





One of the scraggly Heribei (fem) that have just not done well. Got a couple that seem to have lost their scraggle.





another scraggle chops





good clone, bad clone





you can see the clones that I killed, pure negligence on my behalf.





more clones, deep blues in this one.





one of the heribei that is pulling through





few pics from the veggers




















stole the spare bath thermometer, lol, ssssh





cali o sourkush/headband cross, needs fed and potted up but is a real limey looker










jakes dream










male fireball clone, also neglected but perking back up after some cake.





blue pit





vertical flower cab








































dog





fireball





blue pit

























xmas is here,....mince pies, yum.





Slainte, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

Looking good in there DST

We all lose a few clones, so hopefully not a big deal in the big picture.

I am gonna be watching that Cail-O x HB..SK


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 22, 2013)

mr west said:


> at the breeders boutique website, dunno if its bangin yet just put mine in 12 the other day but its a nice plant to grow for sure.


hemlock is lovely ..well nice trust ..it fuckin stinks as well .when shes done she will look a tiny bit scruffy ..but dont let that fool you ..she is a beast .i know some one that grows it ..i am doing 4 pineapple chunks from barneys farm ..but they all look different for some bloody reason and i got 2 blue cheese in ..3 weeks into flower ...i am using .buddhas tree pk 18/19 bootster ..and sensie ph perfect bloom with .magic cal and great white ..and all 6 plans was in veg for dead on 4 weeks from seed be for flower ..under my 600 watt the hole time ..and they have took every bit of room in my 140x140x200 tent hehe ..there just filling right out now ..and you can really see the flowers now ..amazing results im having apart from 2 of the blue cheeses that grew about 1 foot taller then the other ..they just bloody went for it ..looks like a christmas tree ..and others short and real stockey ..and there all over 2 and a half foot long ..AND THERE IN 5 LITER POTS ...no root bound or nothink ....and its my fist time


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2013)

Apart from a couple of clones they look great DST. You're in Dam and so is Soma. Let me know if you'd like to get some clones off his PA. She sells them and can provide a huge range.


----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2013)

loving the scotty dog mince pies, i suppose i'm coming round to christmas finally that i've finished work lol

smoking on the early harvested blue pit last night, the number 3 was pretty dry and well smokable, 3 of us fell asleep, wtf?!

woke up this morning and it smells like somebody is making vanilla/toffee macchiatos in my bedroom. i'm glad i kept all my cuttings because this was one of the less frosty nuggeted plants in the room.

happy sunday all, i hope you all have something nice to smoke over the holidays.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I grow in my furnace room so that shit has to be sealed with beg pressure


Just a heads up, when they do combustible air requirements for furnaces, plants are 1 of the things if they are in the area then they recommend drawing air in from other places because they can effect how the furnace burner burns the gas a cause carbon monoxide. I realize we grow where we can just wanted to give you a heads up to be aware.

I'm off to the NYC in about 3 hours. Going to Gotham Comedy Club tonight. I really don't want to leave my girls for 4 days but I have a friend stopping by to water on Mon.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the offer, lahada, I tend to keep to myself in the Dam on the main. Kept me out of bother this far



lahadaextranjera said:


> Apart from a couple of clones they look great DST. You're in Dam and so is Soma. Let me know if you'd like to get some clones off his PA. She sells them and can provide a huge range.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh wow just had a peek at the clones. This is day 6. This one clone i bend/broke when i put it in, not by purpose. But funny thing its the only one showing signs of roots(Flowering dog cut). Haha mistake gone golden thats great 

Day 6! Must be the fastest thus far in my growing exp.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

So I figured out shipping and restock/ebay fees would be about 50 bucks which is more than a third of cost of tent. To get the same quality tent I would be shelling out an extra 80-100 bucks. So I am just gonna make this one work.

Hubby has a pipe cutter so we are gonna cut the pipe an inch and take a drill press to drill new button holes. The most difficult part is gonna be the button holes.

I forgot we had a pipe cutter and now that I know we can make a straight cut I feel safer doing it. Plus I realized this morning that neither the top or sides will sag from it. It will just create a small fold in the fabric that doesn't affect the stability of the tent.

Thankyou for all the quick response guys! You made me chill and think things through.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

Love you guys!

These girls were SUPER easy to trim. They took me 2 hours with the help of a friend and we were getting distracted alot with conversation. 

In comparison, the cfl buds took me 6 hours with hubby to trim 3.7 oz. T

hese hps buds are super dense and even the lower popcorn was densely packed!

I think I will pass the four ounce mark with this harvest. Hoping for five!



The buds on top are the ones I seeded. Already I have 16 seeds just from plucking the outside ones! I can't wait to find the others hiding in there!



MMMMMMmmmmm hash. 

I tried the bud. Hits you right in the head real fast and has a berry exhale. Talkative and content. DELISH!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Apart from a couple of clones they look great DST. You're in Dam and so is Soma. Let me know if you'd like to get some clones off his PA. She sells them and can provide a huge range.


Shut the Front Door!

You can get clones...from Soma?!?!

Somango was my first real keeper. I wish that I had some backup beans.

I just got his Lavender and NYC Diesel too.

Great idea.

JD

P.S. Great work FP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

The humidity went up to 56% for the few hours I had the tent closed so I put my dehumidifier in the tent and set it to 40%


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I figured out shipping and restock/ebay fees would be about 50 bucks which is more than a third of cost of tent. To get the same quality tent I would be shelling out an extra 80-100 bucks. So I am just gonna make this one work.
> 
> Hubby has a pipe cutter so we are gonna cut the pipe an inch and take a drill press to drill new button holes. The most difficult part is gonna be the button holes.
> 
> ...


If you're just cutting the uprights in the top I wouldn't worry about the buttons, those usually end up breaking anyways and its not like they're adding any support.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

I wish I could hug all of you!

Thankyou for the tip Supchaka. You are totally right, I didn't even think about that. 

Rep added.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

Haha FP even i thought of that!  You guys are funny. "I dont like seeing plants suffer". Then Chaka made a comeback a couple days later about plants starving haha. The fuck im so high and confused! I love my new vape! Been vaping haze all day. Is the confusion a haze thing?
Haha hope you are getting confused too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Just a heads up, when they do combustible air requirements for furnaces, plants are 1 of the things if they are in the area then they recommend drawing air in from other places because they can effect how the furnace burner burns the gas a cause carbon monoxide. I realize we grow where we can just wanted to give you a heads up to be aware.
> 
> I'm off to the NYC in about 3 hours. Going to Gotham Comedy Club tonight. I really don't want to leave my girls for 4 days but I have a friend stopping by to water on Mon.


that is the curse of growing you dont want to leave for more than two days


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

Shit happens when you do. Still cant grasp my "m8" getting piss drunk and not watering at all for 3 days. When i asked him about it on text he was like oh yeah i was just there. Piece of car mechanic!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Haha FP even i thought of that!  You guys are funny. "I dont like seeing plants suffer". Then Chaka made a comeback a couple days later about plants starving haha. The fuck im so high and confused! I love my new vape! Been vaping haze all day. Is the confusion a haze thing?
> Haha hope you are getting confused too


Well I dont! lol

I was all worried about my plant. I messed up a few times this run with not topping and not recognizing mag deficiency early enough.

I may seem harsh/super blunt to others but I am hardest on myself. I hope chaka didn't take it as an insult.

I had alot of dumbass moments last night. It comes from inexperience and being tired all the time. lol



Example:

We had planned on mounting the fan on the wall. There was a 2x4 already there from previous owner of house. 

Then we realized the screws we had would be too deep for the 2x4 so we decided to add a piece of wood to it. Only piece we had on hand was nailed four times to another board.

After about 10 minutes of hubby trying to hammer a wedge tool in between them, I was like "shit, this is gonna wake up the baby with the metal on metal. Take it out to the florida room and do that."

*^ Dumbass moment #1*

Then after we had mounted the wood to the wall piece we realized the fan output was too close to the water heater and we would need to angle the mounting bracket.

*^ Dumbass moment #2

*Got all frustrated and then it hit me. Hang the fan in the tent.

*^ Dumbass moment #3

And you all know number 4.

*


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

Nah you seem cool dude  But then again you havent dissed my girls yet, lol.
I cant seem to figure number 4 out, lol  Did you crush your plant?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

#4 could be getting too tall of a tent or not realizing how easy a fix there was without even affecting stability of my tent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm a dudedette by the way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

Critical Sensi Star


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

Well that brings out a hole new meaning to "The great vagina master". Im getting bad pictures from a danish documentary about female orgasm camps. Time for dinner!
Oh snowcap and a dumbass moment. Yeah i got my plant stuck on fly paper more than once or twice. But that aint nothing compared to what i cant remember right now! LOL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2013)

Dog S1's.
View attachment 2937776 View attachment 2937777

Anesthesia female/male.
View attachment 2937796 View attachment 2937798

Auto's.
View attachment 2937802

Cheese.
View attachment 2937804 View attachment 2937805


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2013)

Wife's Christmas present. She's a lucky bitch to have me... oh wait she makes more than I do now! I retired from Facebook so now you get to see some shit I'd normally have posted over there!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Well that brings out a hole new meaning to "The great vagina master". Im getting bad pictures from a danish documentary about female orgasm camps. Time for dinner!
> Oh snowcap and a dumbass moment. Yeah i got my plant stuck on fly paper more than once or twice. But that aint nothing compared to what i cant remember right now! LOL
> View attachment 2937710



This reminds me of the first time that I used my wet vac to remove
the run off from my hempy saucers. I raised the tube too far when 
moving it about the tent I guess because when I went to dump the
bucket, I found green matter. Whoops!

As to these things....how badly have you all bumped into one before?

For my part, I have a nice, new, and quite trim haircut these days. 

LOL, yeah, I got about 1/2 a tablespoon of the gunk onto one side of
the top of my head. 


 
Never Again!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

Javadog said:


> This reminds me of the first time that I used my wet vac to remove
> the run off from my hempy saucers. I raised the tube too far when
> moving it about the tent I guess because when I went to dump the
> bucket, I found green matter. Whoops!
> ...


i have done it to. i buy the blue raid ones and they are snotty as hell


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Wife's Christmas present. She's a lucky bitch to have me... oh wait she makes more than I do now! I retired from Facebook so now you get to see some shit I'd normally have posted over there!


I told wife you bought the mrs a mercedes for christmas. She asked "Why?" I said, "He wants to get laid". lol Hope it works buddy.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

I just realized the "Snowcap" i grow and speak of is actually SnowLAnd. Snowcap x LA Confidential.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

I got that from the DNA Limited Line. That was my other choice, when I got
Super Lemon OG, and Training Day as a freebie.

LA Confidential is just an interesting and unique breed, taste wise, and so they
seem to be crossing it with just about everything. (like they are doing with
Kosher Kush right now as well)

JD


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I told wife you bought the mrs a mercedes for christmas. She asked "Why?" I said, "He wants to get laid". lol Hope it works buddy.


Dude I got ass for days! I didn't use it all though so there's still 2 days 23 hours and 56 minutes left.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

FP nice harvest!!
Glad the trimming time was reduced.
The new Sensi Stars looks healthy

Hydro, I have done that with the sticky traps so much that I dont even use em anymore.
On my knees, on my face, plants alll over em etc...I am a total clutz.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 22, 2013)

One of my 8Ball Kush plants coming down today/tonight. Day 62 of Flower.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi All! Please post pics of any seeds you pop on the Seed Pictures thread in my signature!

I partook in some MuMoBG last night. It has a Pineapple Cheese smell in the jar now. After grinding it is almost pure grape smell. The inhale is smooth with a taste of caramel and coffee. No noticeable numbing of the lips (only took two hits) but the paranoia came on along with a lost altered state feeling. The paranoia subsided quickly and the buzz removed all of my shoulder pain and gave me enough energy to give three giant main Mulanje colas a quick trim. Watched a live Christmas chorus show from a local university (Chapman) that just blew me away. Trimming buds, drinking GL18YO, listening to my wife sing along with the chorus - priceless. I am in the holiday spirit finally!


Cheers and Happy Holidays!
Mohican


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2013)

2 weeks into 12/12
[youtube]0gl-NDRS770[/youtube]


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

What the... Check this dog out! Something is growing out of what to me look like balls. What u recon? Mutant freak? Zooming in makes me sick, lol.

Took one of em down and split it. Actually looked like leafsets on the inside.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 22, 2013)

is it wee clusters o balls or just the one at each stem? if its clusters u got a hermie if not then u shud be fine

edit; just re read ur post, do u mean the pistil (white hair) thats growing out the calyx in ur pic?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2013)

The first run of DOG from seed will sometimes have a few nanners.....just pick them off. Clones will not be affected.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> What the... Check this dog out! Something is growing out of what to me look like balls. What u recon? Mutant freak? Zooming in makes me sick, lol.
> 
> Took one of em down and split it. Actually looked like leafsets on the inside.


Most certainly growing some balls. Check all of your plants carefully and remove them. IME when the dog hermies it will be just one or 2 sacks here and there's, usually down low. Sometimes I wouldn't even notice the nanner until the plant was finished and was taking a bud pic, the yellow would show up more in a photo.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah it does look like a nanner. The calyxes looking like balls are turning out flowers, atleast some are. Would you remove them all cof?
Well thanks ill pluck right away! Lights went out


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey 6ers, getting ready for the Xmas fun, been to the shop twice, both times sold out of what I needed, lol. Hydro, looks like it's just the pre-flowers that are going which is par for the course. Some will actually change to female calyxes, some will pollenate themselves and give you one seed. and some will change in a male sac. Just remove them if in doubt
Hopefully catch up before Xmas comes folks. 
Jig, loving the closet mate. Is the LED guy following your grow?
Cheers, out,
DST


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2013)

I try to remove all of them, but I'm usually un-successful.....the seeds that are created are normally femm'ed. I have a DOG from the 2010 BB group about a month old that is still in veg that I will have to watch closely.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2013)

DST said:


> Some will actually change to female calyxes, some will pollenate themselves and give you one seed. and some will change in a male sac. Just remove them if in doubt
> DST


Awesome! I was wondering why some apparently sacks became flowers!
All of my dogs smell very strong. One of the soils smells kinda lemony. It decided to bring snow over night, lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 22, 2013)

Barney's Farm 8Ball Kush Day 62 Flower.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

Got stuck at Walmart with my girl....UGGHH I hate shopping.
How long can a person look at clothes??
2 hrs in the girls section had me hoping to grow hair so I could pull it out lol.

I prefer to shop online


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey,

Around what day after flip should the balls be expected?

I will keep my Dog near the tent door. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Got stuck at Walmart with my girl....UGGHH I hate shopping.
> How long can a person look at clothes??
> 2 hrs in the girls section had me hoping to grow hair so I could pull it out lol.
> 
> I prefer to shop online


we dropped the kids of today and did our shopping at toysrus and it was not that bad. It took us about an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Awesome! I was wondering why some apparently sacks became flowers!
> All of my dogs smell very strong. One of the soils smells kinda lemony. It decided to bring snow over night, lol.
> View attachment 2938130


got my email to day my 10 dog s1, 10 dog bx2, and 20 blue pit are on the way from the uk. i will wait till they get hear and they will all go in the dirt. i am about to piss my self watching meet the millers


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> got my email to day my 10 dog s1, 10 dog bx2, and 20 blue pit are on the way from the uk. i will wait till they get hear and they will all go in the dirt. i am about to piss my self watching meet the millers


Lol I love that fucking movie.

Just a smidge of marijuana, ok maybe a smidge and a half.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

i know the kid just got his balls bit


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 22, 2013)

That would fucking hurt!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

watched that and my daughter was there, and she saw it.
I woulda had her close her eyes if I knew they would actually show it.
But she is almost 18, I guess we cant shelter her forever...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 2 weeks into 12/12
> [youtube]0gl-NDRS770[/youtube]


I bet this might be running through your mind whenever you pop open the closet:

*Damn it feels good to be back in hydro*
*A real hydro-ass gangsta plays his nutes right*
*A real hyrdo-ass gangsta never runs his fuckin roots dry*
*Cuz real hydro-ass gangstas don't like mites*
*And growas always gotta be high, man*
*Showin' all his girls how he pollen-chucked em*
*But real hydro-ass gangsta don't flex much*
*Cuz real hydro-ass gangsta know they got em*
*And everythings cool in the mind of a gangsta*
*Cuz hydro-ass gangstas think deep*
*Up three-sixty-five a year 24/7*
*Cuz real hyrdo-ass gangstas don't sleep (cus they got new-born kids)*

*And all I gotta say to you*
*Wannabe, gonnabe, cocksuckin', pussy-eatin' prankstas*
*Cuz when the fry dies down what the fuck you gonna do*
*Damn it feels good to be back in hydro*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

at lest all you can see is a giant ball


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Hey,
> 
> Around what day after flip should the balls be expected?
> 
> ...


Im at day20 but these girls where slow flowering. 2weeks id say but easy to spot as they only seem to come on the main stem.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2013)

My RD Scott's OG did the same thing on the #1 pheno. Just a couple on the stem. All of the clones have been clear. The 3rd gen clone has giant calyxes:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2013)

just classic doobs, lol.........



DoobieBrother said:


> I bet this might be running through your mind whenever you pop open the closet:
> 
> *Damn it feels good to be back in hydro*
> *A real hydro-ass gangsta plays his nutes right*
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Good to know.

I took the ladies out this evening and looked them over.

I used a preventative spray called Kapow (Indian Lemon 
Grass Oil). It smelled wonderful, but crisped up one of 
the CVMMs enough that I went ahead and cleaned the plant up.

Things are looking good. The Lemon Thai Kush is really getting
bigger with time.

Take care,

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2013)

This was worth it just for the portable cellular telephone at 38secs:
(1992)

[video=youtube_share;6IJCFc_qkHw]http://youtu.be/6IJCFc_qkHw[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 2938725View attachment 2938726 Norther lights blue (auto) day 53 from seed
View attachment 2938727View attachment 2938728 Exo cheese, uk clone only day 20 of 12/12

will get pics of my other 7 girls up in a day or so when i get chance to take more pics.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 23, 2013)

Yo fellow 600'ers! Long time no see  

Hopefully one of the veterans here can help save my girls...my vegging monsters just got transplanted from 3 gallon containers of fox farm ocean forest into some 5 gallon containers of pro mix (peat moss) and my run off is 5.6 which is concerning me a bit. I mixed in 2 cups of dolomite lime to 2 cubic feet of pro mix but it seems that I need to do something more. I'm considering top dressing with some more dolomite but I'm not sure if that's the right way to go. My nutes are general hydroponics bloom and micro + floralicous (sea kelp and molasses)....should I change nutes or what is there I can do to correct this ph issue?

BTW, I feed (75% max), water, water, feed....so I'm not over nuting by any means.

My blooming girls in my flower tent are in nothing but ocean forest and I battled ph issues all the way since week 4 of flower and I'm currently in week 7 of flower and the nugs are fantastic but the plant suffered some pretty bad ph issues which decreased yield but not resin production which was nice but I'm hoping to find a way to fix this ph issue before my vegging girls go through the same shit halfway through flower...

thanks in advance...always value the advice of fellow 600'ers!

PICS POSTED TONIGHT!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry xmas guys! I might not get the time to say it tomorrow


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2013)

there is something wrong with that tree hydro, something appears to be missing...............


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnny have you tried adding ph up to the mix prior to watering?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> there is something wrong with that tree hydro, something appears to be missing...............


this has me laughing so hard. wtf is with that tree? hydro mate, is there some left over?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello all,

If you had to choose from one of these, then which would you pick:

Ushio Hilux Gro AHS 600/Opti-Red 
Sunmaster Super HPS Deluxe Bulb 600W
Global Greenhouse Lighting 'GGL' - 600w HPS Bulb
Eye Hortilux Enhanced HPS Lamps LU600S-HTL-EN - 600W 

I need to replace my HPS bulb in my flowering tent.

Thanks!

JD


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If you had to choose from one of these, then which would you pick:
> 
> ...


id go with the eye......


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

Me too...1


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2013)

have you checked the Digilux bulbs?


cof


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2013)

chopin down this (eye 600 blue mh)grown *cherry puff f2*
a few more grows with it,but so far I like it..i may just take out the 1000 in the middle,and go red blue red


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions team.

Those are the bulbs available at my local hydro store.

I am flowering with MH right now, though my plants,
and especially my camera, seem to love it. :0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Thank you for the suggestions team.
> 
> Those are the bulbs available at my local hydro store.
> 
> ...


If you don't care about weight, I'd continue to use the MH. Should give you frostier, tastier buds vs the HPS. I suppose that's debatable though.

EDIT:

In my experience HPS = Heavier/ fatter buds
MH = frostier, more pungent, and prettier flowers.... only a lighter yield.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Johnny have you tried adding ph up to the mix prior to watering?


I always ph to 6.3-6.6 but this darn ocean forest is difficult to get above 6.0...would it be safe to try and flush a couple few gallons through each pot with something like 8.0 and monitor the runoff between gallons? This is my 3rd grow and I've never dealt with this issue before using the exact same soil... I'm going to coco coir from here on out due to it's neutrality but I'm hoping to prevent this flowering batch from going like my last one over ph problems....again


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2013)

by the way hydro just so you know i wasn't bashing your tree like jig was! ( way to go jig, how would you like somebody bad mouthing your tree?)

i just meant it has nothing mj related anywhere near it, a 600badge or something would have looked nice. it's just a bit too traditional for me lol

how about a dog christmas tree?


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2013)

or any lights, gotta have fairy lights on a christmas treee


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If you don't care about weight, I'd continue to use the MH. Should give you frostier, tastier buds vs the HPS. I suppose that's debatable though.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


^^^this is what im getting now,i think if I do another one light,one plant grow I will use the mh for week 1-5,then ride the rest out with hps.......cause I have to have my yield,..well I do like the extra hash.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

That is what it looks like I will be doing Gen.

Thank you all for the time and responses.

I will likely get the Eye, to have an HPS, and a second
bulb, in my possession.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm fortunate that I have enough room in the bloom room to run both mh and hps. Plants get the best of both spectrums.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> this has me laughing so hard. wtf is with that tree? hydro mate, is there some left over?


Haha What?!  We have alot of leftovers but i thought enough already. Whats missing? lol


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> by the way hydro just so you know i wasn't bashing your tree like jig was! ( way to go jig, how would you like somebody bad mouthing your tree?)
> 
> i just meant it has nothing mj related anywhere near it, a 600badge or something would have looked nice. it's just a bit too traditional for me lol
> 
> how about a dog christmas tree?


Haha i know but its the anti-drug part of the family coming over :/
Damn you make me wanna grab a dog and glamour it up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I took the ladies out this evening and looked them over.
> 
> ...


i have a RP og kush that is very lemon tie/pak dominant. it is graet but yields for crap i hope when i crossed it i can get more out of it.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, you might want to add the Lemon Thai Kush from HSO
to your breeding program, but wait for the yield and smoke 
report (there is a thread hereabouts... ;0)....as I am only reporting
beautiful structure and strong growth so far.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey gang (aka doobie, mo, and anyone else interested in the guitar) Change of plans. I went to guitar center the other day and tried the Strat Deluxe in my hands... right after I tried the Les Paul Standard in my hands. Oh wow. There is a bit of a difference. Not going to knock fender, I love them. But wow did I love the feel of the les paul. It just felt better in my hands in ever single way. Quite a bit more expensive though. I think I'll go the Studio route. Also I've decided I want new instead of used. So sometime in the near future I'll go down to guitar center and talk to my man Joe and order me up a shiny new 2014 Les Paul Studio - Manhattan Midnight (blue). Super stoked.





Papa DST said:


> Jig, loving the closet mate. Is the LED guy following your grow?


I have no idea. Doubt he is. I haven't heard from the guy since I pulled away with his 2 lights. No, I lie, he wrote me an email after that asking for my address to send the 3rd light. Haven't heard since then. Sent him links to my journals (all 3 of them), links to the videos, asked questions multiple times. Nothing in return. Lol. Great customer service eh? I suppose I'm not a customer though. Still... it's all very odd and is the reason MJ is still illegal. Everyone in the MJ world is such a fucking pothead, nothing gets done. FFS. I really wish they'd be a better business as their sucess would mean success for me in a small way. C'mon guys GET you SHit together. I'm trying to represent your stupid asses. I guess it's cool I got 3 lights though. :/


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Haha What?!  We have alot of leftovers but i thought enough already. Whats missing? lol


Lol... I was talking about the near top. Looks like there's branches for days... then you get to a point, no branches for a couple feet... then the little tip top.  It's the cutest damn tree I've ever seen. No putting words in my mouth ghb hahaha. And I don't mind any of you guys talking a little shit. That's what friends are for eh. Fucking Christmas sure brings out the shit in the world. We aren't even making a big deal of it and still managing to stress and fight over every little thing. Grrrrr... Let's go January.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Well, you might want to add the Lemon Thai Kush from HSO
> to your breeding program, but wait for the yield and smoke
> report (there is a thread hereabouts... ;0)....as I am only reporting
> beautiful structure and strong growth so far.
> ...


the one i have has a lemon menthol flavor i want to preserve.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

It sounds delicious. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

Until I grew out any OG type plants I never thought Lemon smell and taste would be desirable really.
Now I know that I was wrong wrong WRONG!
The Lemon-Heads smell from my flowering Rascal OG is really nice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Until I grew out any OG type plants I never thought Lemon smell and taste would be desirable really.
> Now I know that I was wrong wrong WRONG!
> The Lemon-Heads smell from my flowering Rascal OG is really nice.


 that is what mine smells like growing i love it going to cross it with my sweet pink grapefruit Purple Wreck



> *It sounds delicious. :0) *


 IT is





G Yes Please


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon 6, not much going on here just got done tending to the girls and keep everything in check. Looks like my lot of clones made it  Yay!

Hope everyone is ready for the holidays. 

Oh I almost forgot I ordered my light! Giggles is bout to roll with 2 6's in the 6 ha. 

Stay high my friends.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Afternoon 6, not much going on here just got done tending to the girls and keep everything in check. Looks like my lot of clones made it  Yay!
> 
> Hope everyone is ready for the holidays.
> 
> ...


i talked my wife in to moving the flowering to our room and i can add another six and have two cab's and have my light mover setup like whodats


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i talked my wife in to moving the flowering to our room and i can add another six and have two cab's and have my light mover setup like whodats


We wont even go into how many rooms I have


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

I would move to do this all day at the drop of a dime but i have to keep it in reason round here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

getting into the xmas spirit a little early, started on the beers 2nite, along with some nice big buddah cheese from a m8, safe to say im pretty fucked already, gonna finish off this case and then smash the wifes back doors in, happy times, 

merry christmas / happy holidays everyone, hope u all have a fantastic time, 

Gbhoy & family


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2013)

So far, so good. Day 28 on 12:12. I've done the PK now. I was really worried about hitting them with it so I added 0,5ml a few times. Max use is 1.5 ml/L. My EC Pen has come in handy for the plants telling me they are hungry and want more food. It's 90% Sativa so it's really sensitive and light on food. EC 1.2 now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, no!

_
Oh, *YES*!!!!!!!_

[video=youtube_share;DucC91dJepQ]http://youtu.be/DucC91dJepQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey gang (aka doobie, mo, and anyone else interested in the guitar) Change of plans. I went to guitar center the other day and tried the Strat Deluxe in my hands... right after I tried the Les Paul Standard in my hands. Oh wow. There is a bit of a difference. Not going to knock fender, I love them. But wow did I love the feel of the les paul. It just felt better in my hands in ever single way. Quite a bit more expensive though. I think I'll go the Studio route. Also I've decided I want new instead of used. So sometime in the near future I'll go down to guitar center and talk to my man Joe and order me up a shiny new 2014 Les Paul Studio - Manhattan Midnight (blue). Super stoked.


That's mega sweet!
Sick blue!
Stoked for you!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I'm fortunate that I have enough room in the bloom room to run both mh and hps. Plants get the best of both spectrums.
> 
> 
> cof


Totally gonna do that when I get enough money. 

How much yield decrease is there? Like 10%?

Btw, just hit some goji with fruity chronic and omg. I am in heaven.

The goji makes you have a stupid WOAH face.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2013)

Or should I say that is my woah face and it makes me be like woah to everything around me. 

Not this kinda a woah (my ass is like woah) This kind (that is the most amazing thing I have ever fucking seen)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey gang (aka doobie, mo, and anyone else interested in the guitar) Change of plans. I went to guitar center the other day and tried the Strat Deluxe in my hands... right after I tried the Les Paul Standard in my hands. Oh wow. There is a bit of a difference. Not going to knock fender, I love them. But wow did I love the feel of the les paul. It just felt better in my hands in ever single way. Quite a bit more expensive though. I think I'll go the Studio route. Also I've decided I want new instead of used. So sometime in the near future I'll go down to guitar center and talk to my man Joe and order me up a shiny new 2014 Les Paul Studio - Manhattan Midnight (blue). Super stoked.


Hey, jig!
You do know you can buy, like 10 of those Chibson's for the same price, right!?
I mean: that's _10 guitars__!_ 
*60 strings!!*
Think of all the snappy tunes you can play with _*10 guitars*_, as opposed to just one with a measly 6 strings!!!
Food for the wise, mein ami.
The wool has no buzz, if the pickle smiles from the left.
Know what I mean, Vern?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much yield decrease is there? Like 10%?


Haven't noticed any decrease.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay, now that there is funny, I don't care WHO you are:

[video=youtube_share;9WoM2bHfr48]http://youtu.be/9WoM2bHfr48[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;HsyMEAq93SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsyMEAq93SQ[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like System of a Down.

How far into flowering are you?
I know it says on yer thread prolly, but I cant remember right now?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

six weeks


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, that little goober must be sooo excited about Christmas! Whee!

Nice frost too ;0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Oh, that little goober must be sooo excited about Christmas! Whee!
> 
> Nice frost too ;0)
> 
> JD


oh yes sir. you know itgeting big on me [video=youtube;1fr1iyhkyVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fr1iyhkyVs[/video] watching pulp fiction


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2013)

Xmas Eve is here. holly molly, Santa's gonna have issues over Europe tonight, hope he's got his stabilisation system rocking on the slay!

Super cute pic Dr.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Pre-Merry-Merry over yonder ways!
I get to do some joint compoundery (_I made that mutha effa up all by my *own* damn self_) on some wallboard tonight, what with the copious goop, and the gypsum & the goyum, and the fire taping and the floating with the what not, *metal blade!* 
You know?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2013)

Here's one for jigster (and mo, and others into guitars and stuff) :

[video=youtube_share;VbU1R4KDymw]http://youtu.be/VbU1R4KDymw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry fucking xmas eve 6!

Hope everyone is having a great holiday!

Girls are rockin it and starting to put out frost some of them. 

Merry xmas eve and to all a good night!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2013)

Just finished rolling up... I mean wrapping all my presents 

So stoked to be done before 24th night!

Merry Christmas C600!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah you do it in the morning? Right?
The family is on its way.. Loooong day ahead! We open presents late evening.
Nice painting giggles  Merry xmas!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Merry fucking xmas eve 6!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great holiday!
> 
> ...


/\/\/\
I'll have what HE'S having.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2013)

In case one of us doesn't check back in time: Merry X-matizzle, hydro!


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey all, not been on for couple of days been mad busy with work.

Couple of snaps of progress so far...
View attachment 2939742View attachment 2939744View attachment 2939745


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2013)

i like those sinmints you have there welsh when you going to be chopping them


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

well my new timers i ordered yesterday arrived 2day, i didnt think id see them till after xmas, anyway my problem is when i ordered them the description says they support up to 3200w each, i bought 2, but when they arrived it says 2 different wattages on it and there is a big difference between them, im unsure about which one i need to pay attention to so heres a cpl pics can anyone help me out a bit? im planning on having a 600w hps and 2 oscillating fans plugged into 1 of them and a 400w hps and the intake & outake fans plugged into the other, do u think these will support that wattage ok??? this is my 1st digi timers, until now i have always used the old segment timers and had no prob with everything pluged into the one of them. i just want the digis so i can be more accurate with times.

View attachment 2939765View attachment 2939766


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

the shorter darker bp pheno will chop at 60 days and the lighter super sparkly ones will come down at 63/54 days.

the purpling LA's coming down at weekend, or maybe few days later.

cheers man



merry christmas all at club 600!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well my new timers i ordered yesterday arrived 2day, i didnt think id see them till after xmas, anyway my problem is when i ordered them the description says they support up to 3200w each, i bought 2, but when they arrived it says 2 different wattages on it and there is a big difference between them, im unsure about which one i need to pay attention to so heres a cpl pics can anyone help me out a bit? im planning on having a 600w hps and 2 oscillating fans plugged into 1 of them and a 400w hps and the intake & outake fans plugged into the other, do u think these will support that wattage ok??? this is my 1st digi timers, until now i have always used the old segment timers and had no prob with everything pluged into the one of them. i just want the digis so i can be more accurate with times.
> 
> View attachment 2939765View attachment 2939766


It says 13A on the sticker. That's a lot. You can check your ballasts to see how many amps they use. Digital ballasts use less. Which is why I want more of them!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well my new timers i ordered yesterday arrived 2day, i didnt think id see them till after xmas, anyway my problem is when i ordered them the description says they support up to 3200w each, i bought 2, but when they arrived it says 2 different wattages on it and there is a big difference between them, im unsure about which one i need to pay attention to so heres a cpl pics can anyone help me out a bit? im planning on having a 600w hps and 2 oscillating fans plugged into 1 of them and a 400w hps and the intake & outake fans plugged into the other, do u think these will support that wattage ok??? this is my 1st digi timers, until now i have always used the old segment timers and had no prob with everything pluged into the one of them. i just want the digis so i can be more accurate with times.
> 
> View attachment 2939765View attachment 2939766


The one I have is just a regular dial type one. On the back it says something about 1250w max. Also 15A max. I've run a 1000w and a 6" fan on this thing and it's always done well. You shouldn't have any problem with running a 6 and a couple fans.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 24, 2013)

merry christmas everyone!

i just called local hydro shop and they quoted me ~180$ for a 600w hydrofarm ballast with a bulb. i got 30% off and the original prices were 200$ for ballast and 40$ for the bulb.

i know i can go online for this stuff, but i was thinking it may be worth it to go through a store so i could return stuff

Wondering what comparable prices there are thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds expensive to me. I'm seeing hydrofarm ballasts online for $80-115.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;OqIaYIOLeS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqIaYIOLeS4[/video]i just got done with this. it is pretty cool. Pie i spent 140 on my cord ballast and bulb, but it was second hand off ebay.


----------



## zibra (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Xmas and Happy Holidays to all my 600 club friends


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Cognac to one and all!!!! Over and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2013)

Give the wee one a christmas hug for all us who can't.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry christmas 600


----------



## supchaka (Dec 24, 2013)

Heres some of that GSC. With flash and without! It was a little dry when it went into the jar and the boveda just worked its magic and all is well in the land once again!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2013)

Are those PINK pistils I am seeing? Also does she smell like mint or have a mint taste?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2013)

/\/\/\
Deck the halls with boughs of ganja,
toke-toke-toke-toke-toke,
toke-cough-cough-cough!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2013)

Scissor Hash



More seeds to come! Also Mohican, I will post my seed pics in your thread in a couple days after I break down the seeded buds.




Cleaned my pipe today. YAY! no soot! 



Since this is my first reveg, I left alot of popcorn on the girls. Increase my chances of success hopefully.



Still got a bit of work downstairs to do but my tent is up, the electronics are off the floor and I fixed my furnace humidifier.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2940339
> 
> Scissor Hash
> 
> ...



Mighty fine tent and ballast you got there, a revolt 600 dimmable hps eh? lol and lighthouse, hmm I've got 2 of those.

Seeds are always a good thing I think. They usually turn out fem  

Oh and a lil trick for revegging, transplant into a lil bigger container and feed high N, nothing else and set it off to the corner of your tent, they don't need much light.

Oh and hello 6 just got home from the inlaws for the holidays. Got some cool shit and my wife got spoiled, so will the boys in the morning. 

Merry Christmas to all in the 6, stay high tonight, for giggles is going to ride his sleigh tonight


----------



## supchaka (Dec 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are those PINK pistils I am seeing? Also does she smell like mint or have a mint taste?


I'd say they're pinkish yes. No mint at all that I can see. The taste isn't bad I'd just say it's not remarkable but the high is a kicker.


----------



## alienbilly (Dec 25, 2013)

Just want to say ..merry christmas to all..and the lovely ladies out there...happy smokes x


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2013)

Presents are under the tree, cookies are eaten, milk drunk, stockings stuffed, 

Merry Christmas 600!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2013)

Sounds like you'll have a great morning ahead of you 
Merry x-marazzmatazz, 600!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey sixers, just in to say merry Chrimbo to all the troops! Hopefully get bk to being a full time member soooooon!
Feels crap when nothing to contribute! 
But good to see all the faces flying the flag!

Cinders


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey sixers, just in to say merry Chrimbo to all the troops! Hopefully get bk to being a full time member soooooon!
> Feels crap when nothing to contribute!
> But good to see all the faces flying the flag!
> 
> Cinders



Happy Krampus, Cgg!


----------



## ghb (Dec 25, 2013)

merry winter solstice peeps, i hope you are all high and well fed today.[video=youtube;L0uuFY3IrK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0uuFY3IrK0[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 25, 2013)

Ah man i fucked up. The Dog in dwc res is mounted in mdf. Mould is covering the whole underside 
Gonna put some work in today..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Mighty fine tent and ballast you got there, a revolt 600 dimmable hps eh? lol and lighthouse, hmm I've got 2 of those.
> 
> *Seeds are always a good thing I think. They usually turn out fem
> 
> ...


Those were seeds from the outside of buds I purposely seeded with male pollen. They could be male or female.

I am planning on transplanting them this weekend. Just letting them recover from being hacked apart.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2013)

As far as revegging goes, they were in a 3 gallon. Should I go 5 or 7 gallon for the transplant?


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 25, 2013)

I would go with the bigger pots, and you might wanna grab a snickers bar. They're gonna be their a while.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> I would go with the bigger pots, and you might wanna grab a snickers bar. They're gonna be their a while.


Yeah I know. Just gonna peak in at them every couple days. Two weeks is the standard I have heard.

Just waiting for them to dry out for next watering.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 25, 2013)

And they will be some funky looking girls for a while. But usually end up bushy as hell.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 25, 2013)

24h cfl for 4 weeks did it for me. I didnt repot just kept it as is.
Mutant looking fucker lol


----------



## supchaka (Dec 25, 2013)

What I like to do on a reveg is to not reveg. But if I had to id cut the plant down to a smaller size if it isn't already. Then transplant it into fresh soil. During the transplant though cut off roots equivalent to how much of the plant was harvested. So if you harvested 90% of the plant chop off 90% of the roots and give them fresh soil. It's the only way to do it IMO. What's above ground should be relative in size to what's below.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> What I like to do on a reveg is to not reveg. But if I had to id cut the plant down to a smaller size if it isn't already. Then transplant it into fresh soil. During the transplant though cut off roots equivalent to how much of the plant was harvested. So if you harvested 90% of the plant chop off 90% of the roots and give them fresh soil. It's the only way to do it IMO. What's above ground should be relative in size to what's below.


i am with supchaka i would rather grow new seed and get a good veg cutting the next time.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 25, 2013)

I think everyone is clear on that. But shit happens and if you dont have clones its the only way to keep the genetics going.
Just got the tent sorted. Dog monster got transplanted but it had a rough trip. Pics when ive made mix and smoked some 
Edit: My Lemon Skunk reveg monster


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 25, 2013)

Fem dog dwc.

Fem dog soil.

Reg dog small pot soil.

Fem dog dwc monster.

SnowLAnd hempy.

Coloidal Silver Lemon Skunk

Hope you have fast internet. lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2013)

merry c word to the 600 world, just had me dinner and im stuffed playing with hatties lego and toys lol. Gonna have a sly doggy joint while shes in the bath lol. Happy days>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Crimbo to all the 600 club hope u all had an amazing time, just back from my dinner, gonna get kids bathed and bed then beer smoke time for Gbhoy


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

Even though I am not a big fan of X-Mas I wanted to wish all a great day and holiday season.


O the subjesct of reveging, I wouldnt do it except for strains I have from clone, that didnt get more clones taken when they turned out to be winners.
I am gonna have a lot of that this run I feel.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

Holiday Hash (Indica Mix)Grape Krush, Bassman Kush, and Atomic NL


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas friends. Great day had by all, hope everyone else was as lucky.....stuffed beyond belief here, lol. Slainte DST


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

OG bubble


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all Sixerz and their families! Be safe out there and enjoy your holiday!

Peace
FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2013)

Hope your having a great day, FMILY


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hardly ever have hash. This OG hash has me Faded


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

OK so I am close to wk 6 flowering, and am having the lowest yield ever!

IDK whats going on, but Im flipping out here.
Plants that usually put out 1.5-2 oz a plant are on their way to .5-.75 oz each at this rate.
Week 4 they seemed to stop growing, which is usually about the beginning of the explosive bud growth for most of them.

I am working hard to solve light leaks etc...(if any) and see what I can do to make sure I dont end up with 8 oz from 1200 watts.

MY GKs usually have solid no gap colas by week 4 maybe 2"dia, and 2.5" or so by week 5.
They are still small clusters not connected yet maybe 1.5" dia.

This looks like a CFL grow FFS!!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 25, 2013)

Hows the roots looking?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2013)

Bass, did they suffer any stresses that might have slowed them?

Env changes?

Interesting. I hope they perk up.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!!!



cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

My hazes seem to be doing the best honestly, and they are supposed to be a slower flowering plant I would assume.

I think some of them might be root bound, while others are fine.
The Hazes again are the ones that dry out fast and have a soild mass of roots.

I think Ill add some soil to them all in a few days or when hydro store is open.

Their environments are pretty stable.

I just realized the garage grow heater has LED display on all the time.
I unplugged it last night, and will tape it when I plug it back in.
I am also covering the intake vents better on the inside tent.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> OK so I am close to wk 6 flowering, and am having the lowest yield ever!
> 
> IDK whats going on, but Im flipping out here.
> Plants that usually put out 1.5-2 oz a plant are on their way to .5-.75 oz each at this rate.
> ...


But it will be an impressive CFL grow! HAH! Seriously though if you know everything else is right, how old are your bulbs?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> But it will be an impressive CFL grow! HAH! Seriously though if you know everything else is right, how old are your bulbs?


One bulb is 8 mos (I think)other is brand new.
The one with brand new had 400 MH for 1st 2 wks flower though.

Both have 600 HPS now.
One with bare bulb, other with Blockbuster hood, which is between 5" and 24" from farthest top cola.

I just dropped light by 2" now so subtract 2" from those numbers.

I didnt realize distance was so great to the GKs.
Ill raise them up tomorrow a lil.

I figure $75 to $80 a month to grow these girls.
They better not make me go broke for nothing


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2013)

my growroom has a concrete floor that stays fairly cold and was slowing down growth. I ended up putting down a 1" mat as an insulator from a cold floor.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> my growroom has a concrete floor that stays fairly cold and was slowing down growth. I ended up putting down a 1" mat as an insulator from a cold floor.
> 
> 
> cof


I have concrete in garage and ceramic tiles in the house.
Both are cold a f***.
The garage can get cold, and the house gets to 60* roughly since thats where we set the heater at night.

Ill go to this outlet close by that sells neoprene and get some for under the girls.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 25, 2013)

Reflectix works well as a barrier to cold too bass. I think its your root temps slowing them down. Below 55 in the root zone and your growth will slow waaaay down. Wrap your containers in the reflectix and make sure they are lifted off the cold floor. . I doubt its light leaks or weak bulbs.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a package of interlocking square foam type from Sam's Club-multi colored one side, black on the other.. You can use plywood or anything to raise the plants from the floor.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2013)

I was forced to get a new bulb and got a Hortilux. The tent seems 
much brighter than the Global Greenhouse Lighting bulb had been.

I did burn two of the GGL bulbs out in my first year too.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanx for all the help guys !
Much appreciated


----------



## Mohican (Dec 26, 2013)

COF, did you notice any difference after adding the insulation to the floor?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2013)

Absolutely. They resumed a normal growth pattern.
This only occurs during winter, so when they weren't developing as I knew they should, I started looking for changes and root temperature was the main factor.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2013)

I would tend to agree with chaka, I would never put them in a bigger pot, then your medium is massive compared to a root system that is proportionately bigger that the plant material up above. I have cut down and potted to a smaller pot, and I have also just left in the same container and just not watered a lot. The latter worked best for me......


supchaka said:


> What I like to do on a reveg is to not reveg. But if I had to id cut the plant down to a smaller size if it isn't already. Then transplant it into fresh soil. During the transplant though cut off roots equivalent to how much of the plant was harvested. So if you harvested 90% of the plant chop off 90% of the roots and give them fresh soil. It's the only way to do it IMO. What's above ground should be relative in size to what's below.





giggles26 said:


> Mighty fine tent and ballast you got there, a revolt 600 dimmable hps eh? lol and lighthouse, hmm I've got 2 of those.
> 
> Seeds are always a good thing I think. They usually turn out fem
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> Absolutely. They resumed a normal growth pattern.
> This only occurs during winter, so when they weren't developing as I knew they should, I started looking for changes and root temperature was the main factor.
> 
> 
> cof


Ideally we would want to put a thermomenter a few feet into the ground on the side of a himalayan mountain or perhaps in the Highlands of Malaysia or Thailand....be interesting to see waht temps the soil gets to down there.

Hope everyone is recovering from overfeeding.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 26, 2013)

I plan to eat a ton for the next week! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2013)

Good man Mo. We had an amazing dinner last night. Got a bio free range chicken at just over 2 kilo so quite a big bird for a chook. We had pork belly roased in honey, stuffing pie (basically stuffing wrapped in streaky bacon and oven baked). And parsnips, roasters, cauliflower cheese, and of course gravy! Fair bit left still

Here's what I was smoking yesterday. This is the 70 micron pressed (it's a mix of different trim).










This is the 37, still needs some work. Not tried it yet, doesn't smell as creamy as the 70 though










And here's my fave Yin, all dressed up as Santa courtesty of his Gran....lol.





Having a great day eh!!!!





Peace and happy hashiness to all
DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 26, 2013)

Late Merry Christmas 6er's. I had a blast in nyc. The gf bombed on the room though, normally she gets nice rooms where ever we go. This room barely could fit a double bed. The cabin on the cruise I took was bigger. The halls were purple with neon green doors with a black light. I felt like I was in A night club. 

I'm waiting on the ex to call so I know when I get my kids today for our christmas.peace


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 26, 2013)

I forgot to add the girls are looking nice. I'll be chopping some plants when my girls go home. 

You guys talking about the root zone temps have me a little confused but thats not hard. I understand cold to be an issue for the roots but 55-60 seems pretty high to me. For the last 1 1/2 months of growing my outside plants the high temp might have reached 60 5-7 days.(mid sept-end of oct.) The night time temps were about 30-40 and I got over 4z's per plant lb's on 3 plants. With this being said I realize optimum temps. etc... With this being said concrete is always colder than normal things so I can understand the insulating of the concrete. On a hot day it feels like a piece of ice if its out of the sun


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 26, 2013)

Working on a song in memory of my mom.

The basic groove is the same through the song, but all the parts progress with no repeated part sounding quite the same.
There are only three layers: Drums, Bass, and Keyboards (using mostly a Synth String sound), but composed so that not only do their individual parts evolve, but they are written in recursive layers so that they never mesh up the same way at any time in the song.

Still have some work on it, but it's moving along.



[video=youtube_share;_Kyqz4b2yWE]http://youtu.be/_Kyqz4b2yWE[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Late Merry Christmas 6er's. I had a blast in nyc. The gf bombed on the room though, normally she gets nice rooms where ever we go. This room barely could fit a double bed. The cabin on the cruise I took was bigger. The halls were purple with neon green doors with a black light. I felt like I was in A night club.
> 
> I'm waiting on the ex to call so I know when I get my kids today for our christmas.peace


Every hotel room I've stayed in on Manhattan was the size of a closet. Really expensive rooms too. We stayed at the New Yorker once and the nice thing was you only had to take two steps to have a pee when getting out of bed lol. The worst was a place in Phili. Cost $200 a night and was seriously TINY. Barely room for bags. Plumbing was shotty. Was interesting to say the least.

Hope you had a good time.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 26, 2013)

Jimmer,

its been my experience outdoor plants deal with harsh conditions alot better. Indoor cold has a more negative effect. Indoor plants ar spoiled rotten... Lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2013)

Until the ground freezes, soil temp is usually higher than air temp. The sun warms the soils and it retains heat.


cof


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Until the ground freezes, soil temp is usually higher than air temp. The sun warms the soils and it retains heat.
> 
> 
> cof


and vice versa in summertime heat.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2013)

Was researching LED lighting, and stumbled upon this video.
Just a warning about cheapo LED lighting from CHINA

[youtube]keaE7QTKTYE[/youtube]


----------



## supchaka (Dec 26, 2013)

Dude we use the OTHER cheap lighting from China, COME ON NOW!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Dude we use the OTHER cheap lighting from China, COME ON NOW!


Just thought it worth a mention since it only uses 2 pin and a simple error makes the whole bulb from middle to to top potentially live


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2013)

I flowered this Gods Gift I got from clone a 2nd time.
1st time it was indoor, but put her outside since she was so tall.
No taste or smell really, and I dumped it.

Flowered her again outdoor as well.
I assumed same, and jared it for 2 mos.
Tried it yesterday, and OMG!!
Taste isnt strong nor is smell, but man is it some super fire!!

I have plenty of beans from her, and might find a keeper from them.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 26, 2013)

Are you gonna grow it under that new 1200 watt cfl setup?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Are you gonna grow it under that new 1200 watt cfl setup?


Well technically it is a dual 600watt cfl setup


----------



## SensiSponge (Dec 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a better deal than $24.95 for a planet light 600w Hps bulb?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2013)

SensiSponge said:


> Does anyone know if there is a better deal than $24.95 for a planet light 600w Hps bulb?


Sounds like the cheapest, but not sure how good they are.


Cheapest I could find
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Apollo-400w-600w1000watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Bulb-Digital-Magnetic-Ballast-/170767806903?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item27c28df1b7


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2013)

I just paid about $100 (with discount from my local hydro) for an Eye Hortilux.

But it has great numbers (like 17% more light power for the watts)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2013)

Well here they are, my indoor girls.
40 or 41 days 12/12
They are all suffering from some sort of deficiency or burn.
I havent been doing too well indoors lately.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2013)

There they are.....nice frost going on Bass!

You are nearing the final stretch. Good luck.

JD

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bassman999 again.

*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

Picked up an eighth of Master Kush for the brother-in-law so they can have doobage during their vacation:








ready for rollling:


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2013)

what will you be smoking doobs?


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds like the cheapest, but not sure how good they are.
> 
> 
> Cheapest I could find
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Apollo-400w-600w1000watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-Bulb-Digital-Magnetic-Ballast-/170767806903?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item27c28df1b7


i use apollo lights and honestly for the price i can put a new one in every 3months. i know if i was paying 100+ for an eye it wouldnt get changed nearly as much so i suspect a 6month old or even less eye still isnt pushing the lumens that a cheap brand new light will push. 

no proof but take hygrohybrid he does the same as i do and he actually has run through all the expensive bulbs where as i haven't yet he still runs with apollo.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

DST said:


> what will you be smoking doobs?


I have me some Black Dynamite and PB x OG still 
But the Master Kush is quite nice with a very Up high.
They've got 4 more days of vacation, so this should last them, as they're light tokers.
I'll be germing some Dog beans along with some Extrema tomorrow.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 27, 2013)

doobie have you already run extrema before? Was just wondering what your thoughts were on the strain.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2013)

Blue Pit on the last furlong




*





*










dog





veg space




















male fireball getting back on his legs again





smokes real nice...creamy tasting hash










37mu





slainte,
DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Every hotel room I've stayed in on Manhattan was the size of a closet. Really expensive rooms too. We stayed at the New Yorker once and the nice thing was you only had to take two steps to have a pee when getting out of bed lol. The worst was a place in Phili. Cost $200 a night and was seriously TINY. Barely room for bags. Plumbing was shotty. Was interesting to say the least.
> 
> Hope you had a good time.


Funny you just described our room but $250 and I had to put the bags under the bed because there was only a foot from bed to wall all the way around. Christmas morning the toilet backed up all over my GF so bad we got the whole night refunded. Last time we stayed in the Avalon with a normal size room at only $500 a night from groupon. It's fun either way, even if its just to walk around people watching. I did smoke a lot of joints on the streets because the hotel had a $500 dollar smokigng fine I wasn't paying. Some people walk their dogs in central park, I smoked mine!

I wanted to add I use the cheap apollo bulb and have tried the other cheap ones that can be found and the apollo's work the best, imo. The other ones all tend to burn out within the first flower period where the apollo I get like urban said 3 months and am pretty happy with the buds they produce. 1 of my ballast is even an apollo.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

View attachment 2942491View attachment 2942493View attachment 2942495View attachment 2942496View attachment 2942497View attachment 2942499View attachment 2942498View attachment 2942494View attachment 2942492View attachment 2942490 some pics of where im at just now in the flower tent, finally put the 2nd hps in there 2day so thats 1000w total in there.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 27, 2013)

Dog, organic nasty, canna/hash cookies


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2013)

them buds gonna be good in that organic dwc..


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 27, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> View attachment 2942450View attachment 2942451View attachment 2942452View attachment 2942453View attachment 2942454


what is this tasty looking strain?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> doobie have you already run extrema before? Was just wondering what your thoughts were on the strain.


Sorry for the late reply 
Extrema is a very easy to grow strain, and a good yielder with consistently potent meds. I've done over 6 mono-crop runs with Extrema, and a few mixed runs with other strains, and am never disappointed.
And potent, but won't leave you incapacitated.
Just happy, hungry, less aches & pains, and great for nausea control.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 27, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> what is this tasty looking strain?


I believe it's sinmint

But I'm baked so maybe my memory is shot lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have raised all my girls 12" (except the hazes and the Rascal) from the floor with pots from outside that I boiled.
Shouldnt be any cold roots now stunting them any further

Ill put foam or rubber under the others to insulate em.
They were too tall to raise up


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2013)

So today makes 3 weeks of 12/12. There isn't a trichome to be seen anywhere in the closet. What's up with that? I've never run this strain, maybe it's a strain thing?

I've also gone to LED's from an HPS this round. I wouldn't think it's the light really... but other factors have changed greatly. My temps are MUCH cooler than they have ever been... also my humidity is MUCH higher than it's ever been. Could a cooler more humid environment cause the trichs to be shy?

Any input welcome. It's very odd.

They otherwise look good. Buds are about on time with 3 weeks... leaves look great and everything is in order.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 27, 2013)

doobie thanks for that info and gigg as well.

as for the extrema, i have been wanting some more sannies gear though i still have the anastesia in my seed horde...extrema will be on my to do list though as well as killing fields.

also had cut down a giant heri some time back that i thought was male. luckily i took a clone of what i thought was a stud.....

so i threw "him" in a 40oz cup a few weeks back and some time last week i give it a look and wouldn't you know he is a she...haha so no heri x's for me but on the bright side i removed her from the flower tent stuck her back in veg and topped and she is now doing fine..

really wish i would have flowered out the 3x2 beast i took the cut from, at the least the genetics are still here and remember when i was chopping the plant up almost gagging from the smell of it and this was like 10 days of flowering at the time when i made the dumb ass move to chop it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So today makes 3 weeks of 12/12. There isn't a trichome to be seen anywhere in the closet. What's up with that? I've never run this strain, maybe it's a strain thing?
> 
> I've also gone to LED's from an HPS this round. I wouldn't think it's the light really... but other factors have changed greatly. My temps are MUCH cooler than they have ever been... also my humidity is MUCH higher than it's ever been. Could a cooler more humid environment cause the trichs to be shy?
> 
> ...


I have a few strains that didnt put out any tricks till 4wks.
The one in particular I am talking about it SOG x 60s kush, but now she is smelly and sticky.
Others were tricking up at 12 days....,


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I believe it's sinmint
> 
> But I'm baked so maybe my memory is shot lol


Yeah SinCity SinMint, Super frosty and full on face melter on the early test doob I had.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So today makes 3 weeks of 12/12. There isn't a trichome to be seen anywhere in the closet. What's up with that? I've never run this strain, maybe it's a strain thing?
> 
> I've also gone to LED's from an HPS this round. I wouldn't think it's the light really... but other factors have changed greatly. My temps are MUCH cooler than they have ever been... also my humidity is MUCH higher than it's ever been. Could a cooler more humid environment cause the trichs to be shy?
> 
> ...


Here is mine at 3 weeks and a day. Right about when I started to burn them. Not super frosty but there is SOME. My flashless pics through sunglasses make it look even less exciting.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 27, 2013)

DST said:


> I would say you would probably get a better sealed room with panda film than with a tent....panda and gorilla tape and off you go! (sounds like someone building a zoo).


hah i was going to mention that i use lots of gorilla tape u said. i just bought a roll last night


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

RIU is under attack, pages r loading wrong, and get virus warnings from my pc last few days.
Be careful 600ers


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Here is mine at 3 weeks and a day. Right about when I started to burn them. Not super frosty but there is SOME. My flashless pics through sunglasses make it look even less exciting.
> View attachment 2942823View attachment 2942824View attachment 2942825View attachment 2942826


number one cause of lack of resin growth/damage/loss is heat damage imo. ive had plants colder than hell... i do right now. my power went out for 5 days. even on christmas. had to use a shitty generator to salvage my grow. my la con is COVERED in resin, im taken back by it actually. the PGA's have some too... and its earlier than i usually notice the resin.

so imo the only stress related thing i can say im nearly 100% about is that the heat prevents the resin growth. i saw it happen my last grow. ive stressed the hell out of plants, yellow as hell, bent over, cold, dry/humid, etc... they always turn out the worst when its too hot. flavor/smoothness/high are certainly effected by heat. 

im sure there are many other things it can be too. ive had phenotypes that just wouldnt produce much resin... i had a Vanilla Kush like that. total trash. and its supposed to be so damned good. or at least when i bought it... barney's Crimea Blue, and Red Cherry Berry have been much much better tho on a good note. love those 2. 

those leaves and buds kind of look a bit off to me too color and all... maybe just me(and yes i realise u claim to have taken the pics in some sort of distress... causing them to look worse than they should.) but when my plants start looking like that i know im in trouble. at 3 weeks u should have way more resin on those bud leaflets. at least imo.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 27, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> doobie thanks for that info and gigg as well.
> 
> as for the extrema, i have been wanting some more sannies gear though i still have the anastesia in my seed horde...extrema will be on my to do list though as well as killing fields.
> 
> ...


DST told me about this before i noticed on my own... but taking clones can sometimes prevent hermies, or make them less likely. like the more u go down the line, the less apt to hermie it may be. its worked for me on a few different strains since testing it.




bassman999 said:


> RIU is under attack, pages r loading wrong, and get virus warnings from my pc last few days.
> Be careful 600ers


its the whole net not just here... attitude got hit up bad. i tried warning folks and got trolled like a mofo over in seedbank reviews for warning people that they have been proven to have fraud issues, and i finally got them to admit to it... in the wishy washiest way possible after asking them many times. i feel u tho bass... ive noticed it too. id be careful posting vids and pics right now or any ordering/shipping info type stuff. may be no problem, but i see what u mean bass. thx for the heads up. btw im about to go read my PM's... 

EDIT: YO DST!! or whoever else from BB. i sent u an email. let me know what those are... they are only labeled 1-5 so i have no idea what is what. just tell me in the email. im less likely to check in here lately. for multiple reasons...


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 27, 2013)

25days of 12/12 colloidal silver made it show stigma colors :=


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 27, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> 25days of 12/12 colloidal silver made it show stigma colors :=
> View attachment 2942862


LIAR!!! that thing is probably at day 47!!  J/K! J/K! nice resin tho! ive even had resin grow on plants that were still in the veg closet. my Venus Flytrap has a bunch right now. especially on its pre-flowers, but also on leaves and stems. its a VERY high hash ratio strain. i actually was just telling someone we all know about it  

love your post. my girl and i kinda laughed. nice one


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> DST told me about this before i noticed on my own... but taking clones can sometimes prevent hermies, or make them less likely. like the more u go down the line, the less apt to hermie it may be. its worked for me on a few different strains since testing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully You should have gotten a shipping email from them, with a 1-5 list and thats the strains list including any freebies.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 27, 2013)

My lemon Skunk and a couple dogs are frosting up nicely too. But the SnowLAnd is just resin dominator  Cant say dog wouldnt do the same if i did it from clone. Next run will tell


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> My lemon Skunk and a couple dogs are frosting up nicely too. But the SnowLAnd is just resin dominator  Cant say dog wouldnt do the same if i did it from clone. Next run will tell


Good to know. I settled on SnowLAnd as my other selection 
from the DNA Limited Line. I wanted their Super Lemon OG
and got a pack of Training Day as a freebie.

Has anyone grown out Training Day yet?

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

Not sure if anyone here uses CFL bulbs, but a local knock-off Dollar store place has 43 watt cfl bulbs for $1.
I got one and its really bright.
I am going back now to grab a dozen of them for clones side lighting etc...most will go on the shelf for spares

I put one the the dining table and it is F'n bright!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

Overdryed my bud. No cure for me. Missed the perfect dry time by 24 hrs cause I went to bed after Christmas Party. 

Frosty potent bud tho. Just drier than I care for. Nice even high. Great for physical stimulation.

Half Gallon Jars.



Weight tomorrow.

Making cannabutter and hash tomorrow.

Giggles shoot me the recipe?


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Place a cpl damp q-tips in jar for cpl hrs. That will help some.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

lotta time your rh will shoot back up after a few days in the jars, as the stems retain a lot more moisture than the flower


----------



## kinetic (Dec 27, 2013)

Lettuce is an old trick to reconstitute some moisture. I've heard orange peels too but lettuce was the old head's swear by method. Good if you have brick that you need to flip for cash...so I've heard anyway.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2013)

B o v e d a


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure if anyone here uses CFL bulbs, but a local knock-off Dollar store place has 43 watt cfl bulbs for $1.
> I got one and its really bright.
> I am going back now to grab a dozen of them for clones side lighting etc...most will go on the shelf for spares
> 
> I put one the the dining table and it is F'n bright!


Thanks for the tip Bass. I would love to add some side lighting
but my power bill is too big already.

I want to suggest that you consider an LED bulb as an alternative.

I got a Cree Daylight bulb. It cost about $13. Too much.

But it uses 9 watts! 9! As much light as a CFL, it seems to me, too.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> B o v e d a


if you need them joe is right they will be better in a few days


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure if anyone here uses CFL bulbs, but a local knock-off Dollar store place has 43 watt cfl bulbs for $1.
> I got one and its really bright.
> I am going back now to grab a dozen of them for clones side lighting etc...most will go on the shelf for spares
> !



you know clones are perfectly happy with 5 watts/sqft right? at least for the first several weeks anyway.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> you know clones are perfectly happy with 5 watts/sqft right? at least for the first several weeks anyway.


for my 4 sf area i use two 25 watt cfl with a peace of white paper over them to diffuse the light.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

I would love it to shoot back up, but islt is.currently.at.42 & 38%. Curing is pretty much a no go from my understanding. 

Plus I am afraid to make it mold.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

Been 24 hours already


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

I removed the buds from stem. What about adding a shotglass with a few damp q tips? Good or bad idea?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Thanks for the tip Bass. I would love to add some side lighting
> but my power bill is too big already.
> 
> I want to suggest that you consider an LED bulb as an alternative.
> ...


Too late I already bought em, but only spent $11 for 10 of em, and I could put em on CL lol and prolly make money off em

I have been looking into LED lights, but I dont know much about them so I need to learn more to not get ripped off.
I see them rated with max watts which seems to be 3-4 what the actual draw is in some cases.

Too bad when the 90s passed so did reliable products and honest manufacturers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

that is a good price bass i want led or induction for my veg. i want to add another flower room first. i smoke to much and need to produce a bit more


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

So anyone gonna chime in? My options are qtips, bread, or nada.

Pros and cons? Would like to do now so I can vent the jars if need be.

Do denser buds take longer to release their moisture?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> B o v e d a


pie these are made for cigars and would be your best route. they are clean and are made for this.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So anyone gonna chime in? My options are qtips, bread, or nada.
> 
> Pros and cons? Would like to do now so I can vent the jars if need be.
> 
> Do denser buds take longer to release their moisture?


I use leaves from other bud plants.
I just throw one fan leaf into the jar and check in 3-4 hrs.
Tip from a fellow 6er last month.
U could even take a few drops of water and put it on the lid and rub atround and close it up it also works.

I have also read that once RH passes 55% or something curing is over and cant be restored, this happened to me, but my OG after 2 months is way better than when it went in still so.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.famous-smoke.com/boveda+72+humidity+12+pack/item+28691?kws=ZWW4354&utm_source=Pricegrabber&utm_medium=shopping&utm_content=accessories_HD-BOV-72PK&utm_campaign=ZWW4354


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't use bread.

if you really want to remoisten it. 
anything damp will do. qtip, folded up paper towel, lettuce, I used to use orange peels, even a small squirt from a spray gun.

If you really want to get anal boveda


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So anyone gonna chime in? My options are qtips, bread, or nada.
> 
> Pros and cons? Would like to do now so I can vent the jars if need be.
> 
> Do denser buds take longer to release their moisture?


You can use one of the leaves off a plant you have growing... put it in the jar with the buds. That's what I would do. There's not going to be mold.

Worrying is a tiring hobby.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have raised all my girls 12" (except the hazes and the Rascal) from the floor with pots from outside that I boiled.
> Shouldnt be any cold roots now stunting them any further
> 
> Ill put foam or rubber under the others to insulate em.
> They were too tall to raise up


After this discussion, I decided to do a radiant floor heat system in my shed to eliminate root issues and heat issues at once and that will actually be more feasible with the final solar product. Thats why I ask stupid questions. Thank


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> After this discussion, I decided to do a radiant floor heat system in my shed to eliminate root issues and heat issues at once and that will actually be more feasible with the final solar product. Thats why I ask stupid questions. Thank



great idea imo. 

i'd love to have infloor radiant heat


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

MMkay. Thanks guys. Definitely ordering some Boveda for next time. This shit is annoying.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

after a few runs you'll have it down.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> great idea imo.
> 
> i'd love to have infloor radiant heat


no kidding it would be great


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> After this discussion, I decided to do a radiant floor heat system in my shed to eliminate root issues and heat issues at once and that will actually be more feasible with the final solar product. Thats why I ask stupid questions. Thank


Yeah man I dont think my buds are gonne get much bigger as the time has passed, but man did I learn a lesson


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You can use one of the leaves off a plant you have growing... put it in the jar with the buds. That's what I would do. There's not going to be mold.
> 
> Worrying is a tiring hobby.


Sorry to be a bother. heh.

I am a pretty anal person to begin with, so this perfect dry for curing is a bitch. 

Added a leaf to each jar. Up two points already. Thanks again!

I am off to clean up the seeds for jarring.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

I let my last crop dry in the pots.
Got bone dry.
I put them in the garage a week ago to make room for house guests and the buds re-hydrated about the perfect amount thanks to local RH 
So, I got lucky.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

Re-hydrated Platinum Bubba x OG













Has original aromas, burns proper, and smokes smooth as butter, and no loss of potency


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

nice doobie


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> B o v e d a




old pics,but when I grow something I want to hang on to for some time....^^I like'em.
keeps the bud just right.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

Will be getting set up with that /\/\/\ for the next run's harvest.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

In fact, here is the company's webpage:

*http://www.thecvault.com/*


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2013)

I know you can just use any jar or what ever...but these lil c-vaults are are right..no smells at all get out,they stack nice,light tight,sturdy as hell....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2013)

And not glass which, I've found out, breaks into thousands of nasty pieces & shards when impacting a hard floor


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2013)

genuity said:


> I know you can just use any jar or what ever...but these lil c-vaults are are right..no smells at all get out,they stack nice,light tight,sturdy as hell....


I think Id like to get some of the bigger ones just for the sake of keeping one plant in one container. I do have a lot of glass jars and using the 8g packs in them is great. I have a 1 or 2 gal jar with about 7 oz in it and only 2- 8g packs that seem to be doing the trick but pickle jars don't reseal super awesome. So in the meantime its closed then I wrap the lid with a couple layers of electrical tape.


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I think Id like to get some of the bigger ones just for the sake of keeping one plant in one container. I do have a lot of glass jars and using the 8g packs in them is great. I have a 1 or 2 gal jar with about 7 oz in it and only 2- 8g packs that seem to be doing the trick but pickle jars don't reseal super awesome. So in the meantime its closed then I wrap the lid with a couple layers of electrical tape.


im in the same boat,with them big jars,i like to use *glad cling wrap*...real good seal,way better than the lids.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> In fact, here is the company's webpage:
> 
> *http://www.thecvault.com/*


that is the shit right there


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

So I just smoked some goji bud. hot damn.

73% humidity outside. Should I do it? Really considering letting some moist air into the jars.

Got my alarm set to call a guitar place for some humidipals/boved tomorrow morning. I know the cure wont be there but at least I wont be smoking dry burn quick buds. 

Those aluminum pails are like 50 bucks to 89 dollars for a thing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 27, 2013)

Those do seem like it would be easy to clean or even to stir/rotate the bud a bit. But they dont have a window for viewing. That would be a nice feature.


----------



## Macto (Dec 27, 2013)

Can't wait to get my hands on some Boveda's 62%.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 27, 2013)

Evening 6. Just popping in to day hi. 

Hope all is well. ah who am I kidding were all not well in the 6 lol

My other 600 will be here on Monday! Soon to be 2000 watts for flower  Game on bitches.

Oh and d send me the bb paypal id again my high ass deleted.

Well I'm bout to go burm some of this lemon thai. 

Giggles out.....


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 27, 2013)

flaming pie said:


> overdryed my bud. No cure for me. Missed the perfect dry time by 24 hrs cause i went to bed after christmas party.
> 
> Frosty potent bud tho. Just drier than i care for. Nice even high. Great for physical stimulation.
> 
> ...


boveda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2013)

I have found in my limited experience that some strains get soooo frosty it defies belief. But sometimes those super frosty strains don't have the same kick to them as not so frosty flowers. It's like the dude from Copenhagen who tried to tell me my bud was taken at the wrong time due to hi superduper trich magnifier. Not all trichs are the same, not all trichs carry the same strength and mix of elements that others do. So not all trichs mature the same, and trichs imo is not necessarily an indicator that your weed will be stronger than a plant with proportionately less trichs......Generally speaking like my good business partner says (who doesn't grow) - it's all in the smoking!


HydroGp said:


> My lemon Skunk and a couple dogs are frosting up nicely too. But the SnowLAnd is just resin dominator  Cant say dog wouldnt do the same if i did it from clone. Next run will tell





Flaming Pie said:


> Overdryed my bud. No cure for me. Missed the perfect dry time by 24 hrs cause I went to bed after Christmas Party.
> 
> Frosty potent bud tho. Just drier than I care for. Nice even high. Great for physical stimulation.
> 
> ...


Like another poster said, the stems retain moisture longer, just pop em into a plastic bag and that should even them out. And I use the stem of a plant if I need to increase rh.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont have super hippie eyes, so i like my scope  I do believe its better for me. Found out some strains seems to mature from the inside of the bud. So when there is a couple amber on the outside, there is alot on the inside.
Looking at hash from christiania its mostly "overripe" i mean amber is dominating. Makes sense most will make you stoned. I much more fancy the high i get from my own grow. But i need that stoner smoke for sleeping. Think ill try letting a part of a dog go past peak, just to try and see if that gives me the sleep aid. Although ive heard it can do that just by being a dog 

Made them canna/hash cookies and it was well kicking. My boy was sitting there looking like he had not eaten in 10days, ya know. So i broke of a tiny piece and shared with him. Damn he got no tolerance  Got high from such a small pinch. Hes so funny. Very talkative dog. Ranting like crazy and seems to find joy in rubbing his nose in the carpet  He really seems to enjoy it  Please dont call animal service on me


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> no kidding it would be great


With my solar plans it will cost almost nothing to add a little solar thermal radiant floor heat. I'm still planing on turning it 100% solar this summer. In fact I'm lurking all over for winter issues that arise so hopefully i get it right the first time because this is going to be a little pricey for poking and hoping.


----------



## ghb (Dec 28, 2013)

damn dst, these blue pits are oily as hell. yes they are coated in trichomes but there is something elso lurking in there, the stuff i chopped last week has been left out every day but it just stays sticky icky icky. i now know how spider man climbs walls so easily, he has a few blue pit plants to rub before he goes out for the day, everything i touch sticks to my index, and i do mean everything!.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> damn dst, these blue pits are oily as hell. yes they are coated in trichomes but there is something elso lurking in there, the stuff i chopped last week has been left out every day but it just stays sticky icky icky. i now know how spider man climbs walls so easily, he has a few blue pit plants to rub before he goes out for the day, everything i touch sticks to my index, and i do mean everything!.


my super cheese was like that very oily almost greasy


----------



## Javadog (Dec 28, 2013)

genuity said:


> I know you can just use any jar or what ever...but these lil c-vaults are are right..no smells at all get out,they stack nice,light tight,sturdy as hell....


Zero doubts there.

The cost holds me back, for now.

They allow easier access than my 1/2 gallon mason jars.
(the dank stick real good to glass! ;0)

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

Damn those c-vaults look the shizz  I know what i want for my birthday.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 28, 2013)

agreed about the trich thing though in general i think it is a roundabout judge of potency as far as i haven't smoked many trich covered buds i didn't enjoy, butttt some of my frostiest buds aren't my most potent. 

now that people are finally seeing the light and we have access to others like this and labs etc i am really excited to see what the next 10 years of breeding and the evolution of cannabis in general can bring to the game.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 28, 2013)

sometimes i want to take everything that i have already run (except my og) and just chop em down so i can hae more room for new stuff. 

Just can't bring myself to do it especially when i know they are proven to be good, just get burnt on the same smoke and honestly so far the og i have is the only pheno that seems really special in my garden. 

think i will just flower the moms of everything but the 1og and that way i have room should i find any keepers in the blue pit & candylands i have waiting for their turn.

really wanna get to popping some of the bb gear i am hording along with a cookie run of mixed x's soon as i get somethings figured out i will start a journal just for the bb stuff and will keep all the 6 updated.


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 28, 2013)

how you doing jig? hope things are better and if not smoke something they will be.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah man... things are better. There are some things in the works to make sure things remain better. I'm usually the asshole in the relationship but wifey's been dealing with some stuff since the baby came along. It's been a bad mix. We are usually a really good team. I would like to get back to that place. :/ Aside from the relationship I honestly have never had things going better for me in my life. Contradiction of massive proportions. Christmas day turned out wonderfully as well... so that's cool.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2013)

Speaking of... here it is, taped up and in storage! GSC maybe? Electrical tape technology combined with Boveda for the win. 






And heres the 4 dogs I got to sprout. I'll be growing these next round with a clone or 2 from Emily.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2013)

Howdy 6 just a lil update...

Grape God day 20 12/12

She's already frosting up big time


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Overdryed my bud. No cure for me. Missed the perfect dry time by 24 hrs cause I went to bed after Christmas Party.
> 
> Frosty potent bud tho. Just drier than I care for. Nice even high. Great for physical stimulation.
> 
> ...


yeah i can kinda tell its pretty dry by the pic. nice pic too btw. sometimes its hard to get those jar pics right ime. i love extra dry bud in certain cases. like when im rolling a joint in a hurry or packing a bowl. just toss a nug in the grinder... bam its super broke down, and it lets more keif build up ime. instead of it sticking to the insides of the grinder or something. 

just last night i noticed i forgot about a good 1/2 oz worth of PE and FCJ hanging in my SUPER dry bedroom. hah. they are BONE dry on the outside but the resin is still sticky inside, thank good ness. usually if they loose that last little bit of "sticky" when getting too dry, thats when i tend to notice a big difference in: taste/harsh/burns fast. and at that point its usually no going back. i hate re-wetted bud if u can call it that. lmao. i bet its still good tho pie  looks good!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 28, 2013)

DST said:


> I have found in my limited experience that some strains get soooo frosty it defies belief. But sometimes those super frosty strains don't have the same kick to them as not so frosty flowers. It's like the dude from Copenhagen who tried to tell me my bud was taken at the wrong time due to hi superduper trich magnifier. Not all trichs are the same, not all trichs carry the same strength and mix of elements that others do. So not all trichs mature the same, and trichs imo is not necessarily an indicator that your weed will be stronger than a plant with proportionately less trichs......Generally speaking like my good business partner says (who doesn't grow) - it's all in the smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to say that about how frosty doesnt equal strength... good call mate. plenty of white widows back in the day had tons of resin, but lacked the high. just one of the main strains i can think of for that. even tho i love good a widow and/or its hybrids. 

in fact some strains like the medusa ive been messing around with have very little smell some pheno's. they sure still pack a punch in the high department tho. almost catches u off guard due to the lack of smell and taste. Northern Lights is also like this many times... its why its labeled a low smell strain usually. 

and old guy who owns a grow shop over here and me were talking about this. he said every once in a while he would get a nice stinky NL, and they would almost always be killer potency. we agreed that lack of smell is not a good indicator for selection... but strong smell seems to be a good one. always has for me. strong smell/sticky to the touch sort of thing in veg = powerful pheno. 

and just as u say... high hash ratios dont mean high potency always. just pretty.  but every single plant is different, always going to be some sort of exception or weird one. 

i tend to stick to the smell thing... if it stinks good in veg, i usually end up loving it. very intelligent post DST. id give ya more rep if i could!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2013)

My Gods Gift that I call OG based on looks and smell and growth.
Isnt very frosty.
She is very potent after a 2 month cure though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i was going to say that about how frosty doesnt equal strength... good call mate. plenty of white widows back in the day had tons of resin, but lacked the high. just one of the main strains i can think of for that. even tho i love good a widow and/or its hybrids.
> 
> in fact some strains like the medusa ive been messing around with have very little smell some pheno's. they sure still pack a punch in the high department tho. almost catches u off guard due to the lack of smell and taste. Northern Lights is also like this many times... its why its labeled a low smell strain usually.
> 
> ...


i had a kens GDP that was silver it had so much frost but it was doodoo


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

I was once afraid of these "balls". Now i have come to see that they, are yet another beauty in the world of cannabis. Like most things they need understanding.. Hahaha just kidding im probably fucked!  I love checking on them every 30minz, lol. Uhm i feel so good - sonique?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 28, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i had a kens GDP that was silver it had so much frost but it was doodoo


my beautiful pics of those purps buds... AWESOME kool-aid fruit juice candy bubblegum smell. super frosty. just amazing all around. the high SUCKS, imo GDP sucks. there must be a wonderful pheno of it somewhere, cuz ive yet to see why its so hyped.

EDIT:if someone can find me an "8 point" usb cord for digi cams and pass it thru the computer... that would just be great. i think less of my hair would be getting ripped out.




i can only find them in crappy multi-packs that are 20 or more dollars and i dont need any of the other things it comes with... so annoying. im starting to think it may be possible someone snagged my cord, now that im having a hard time finding one in person at a store w/o these dumb extras that cost a zillion.

o well ill make up for it soon enough. i really need to get a great bud shot kind of camera... mine doesnt always take the macros so good. its just a mid range/cheap digi cam. and i dont have a smartphone like all u cool kids!  whats some good cameras to keep an eye out for?? (i figure ill buy one after next harvest)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

if you can get them right before they pop you can pull them off and use the pollen were you want.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> my beautiful pics of those purps buds... AWESOME kool-aid fruit juice candy bubblegum smell. super frosty. just amazing all around. the high SUCKS, imo GDP sucks. there must be a wonderful pheno of it somewhere, cuz ive yet to see why its so hyped.
> 
> EDIT:if someone can find me an "8 point" usb cord for digi cams and pass it thru the computer... that would just be great. i think less of my hair would be getting ripped out.  i can only find them in crappy multi-packs that are 20 or more dollars and i dont need any of the other things it comes with... so annoying. im starting to think it may be possible someone snagged my cord, now that im having a hard time finding one in person at a store w/o these dumb extras that cost a zillion.
> 
> o well ill make up for it soon enough. i really need to get a great bud shot kind of camera... mine doesnt always take the macros so good. its just a mid range/cheap digi cam. and i dont have a smartphone like all u cool kids!  whats some good cameras to keep an eye out for?? (i figure ill buy one after next harvest)


i had two that you could not keep in veg one is the above and one went purple and tasted like grapes and was just fantastic. i have cuttings getting done now of the only stable fem i got.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> if you can get them right before they pop you can pull them off and use the pollen were you want.


That is kinda what ive been trying to do. But seems they all turn out flowers and become part of the flower already there or a bud on its own. I got a lemon drenched in colloidal silver in the hopes too


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I was once afraid of these "balls". Now i have come to see that they, are yet another beauty in the world of cannabis. Like most things they need understanding.. Hahaha just kidding im probably fucked!  I love checking on them every 30minz, lol. Uhm i feel so good - sonique?
> View attachment 2943470


i completely agree. its just sacks... sometimes they are sterile even. i used to flip out over hermies. DST is one of the few who helped show me the way so to speak, around that type of thinking. hermie is a natural thing in cannabis... that Simon guy over at serious seeds is obsessed with his breeding over ridding hermies. theres an article in one of the pot magazines talking about how they had serious 6 ready to go a long time ago. but Simon purposely let a few of them go FAR beyond the recommended harvest point. they hermied, so he started ALL over supposedly to eliminate the trait. i think he was being a bit over the top. but at least honest.

i bet i would not have my grape ape if it werent for hermies. it used to hermie on me at first... now it hardly ever shows a nanner. only in very high stress conditions now. i dunno if its from cloning it out... or if i just learned to take care of it better. but im DAMN glad i didnt toss it due to the hermies i found on them a few times. 

great point man... as long as its not a banana party its still a good plant imo.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

did you start in veg with your treatments. i have a kush a week in and no balls yet i started spraying three weeks back


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

No i started at day 1 12/12 on a clone this is day 6 or 7 so time to go. I can see the parts that have not been sprayed are showing pistils. The sprayed parts seems stunted, guess thats good.
Edit: Who much you spray? Im at 3-4 times a day.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

That misspelling reminds me: Where Whodat at!? Just hope all is good. I know a good harvest and some homemade hash can make anybody go mia


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I was once afraid of these "balls". Now i have come to see that they, are yet another beauty in the world of cannabis. Like most things they need understanding.. Hahaha just kidding im probably fucked!  I love checking on them every 30minz, lol. Uhm i feel so good - sonique?
> View attachment 2943470


Actually played that song during my workout yday


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

I listen to a lot off music. It makes me feel some type of way. I love it.
[video=youtube;tzCbCuAzgNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzCbCuAzgNw[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well my girls went home and I've been busy today taking down 3 silverberries. 

I'm with hydro, Where's whodat at. I hope all is well in saints land!

Wanted to add all trim and popcorn buds are in with 3 sticks of butter for brownies tonight. Should be good.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2013)

What sort of C-Silver did you use Hydro? It needs to have a fairly high PPM to be effective.


HydroGp said:


> No i started at day 1 12/12 on a clone this is day 6 or 7 so time to go. I can see the parts that have not been sprayed are showing pistils. The sprayed parts seems stunted, guess thats good.
> Edit: Who much you spray? Im at 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 28, 2013)

i just cleaned up my flowering room, lined it out with reflective material!
got my babies under a 400w hps and side t5's for the rest of veg, then gonna hopefully have enough for a 600w by flower time!
Pics over at https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/546006-world-hempy-762.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

DST said:


> What sort of C-Silver did you use Hydro? It needs to have a fairly high PPM to be effective.


i am guessing on mine but it should be 75 ppm or so and i have been spraying twice a week or so. do i need to spray more to induce the change or is that good. this is my first go i will be starting with the acid on a cutting tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nizza said:


> i just cleaned up my flowering room, lined it out with reflective material!
> got my babies under a 400w hps and side t5's for the rest of veg, then gonna hopefully have enough for a 600w by flower time!
> Pics over at https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/546006-world-hempy-762.html


i will get to your post on my page tonight sometime as it will take a bit of typing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Well my girls went home and I've been busy today taking down 3 silverberries. View attachment 2943599
> 
> I'm with hydro, Where's whodat at. I hope all is well in saints land!
> 
> Wanted to add all trim and popcorn buds are in with 3 sticks of butter for brownies tonight. Should be good.


he took a brake on here after last harvest, or just the holidays i hope. nice work on the SB jimmer


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

DST said:


> What sort of C-Silver did you use Hydro? It needs to have a fairly high PPM to be effective.



30ppm should be okay?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

Damn dr. did u make that yourself?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2013)

Alls well with whodat. He's just taking some time off the net hanging with family and such. He gives his best to you guys.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2943637
> 30ppm should be okay?


That is sufficient.

I would spray a couple of times a day for a couple of weeks.

It worked for me, and I did only a branch. I trimmed the
branch to control pollen, as it was only a test.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

Great JD thx. Ive been sprayin it plenty. Few more weeks then 
Did u put it aside and catch the pollen? I think ill just find a room and give it cfl when time comes-


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 28, 2013)

I got the humidity up on the bud a bit. It is in the low 50s now. Just weighed out an ounce and it looks like I have at least 4 oz.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thought this was funny..


----------



## Javadog (Dec 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Great JD thx. Ive been sprayin it plenty. Few more weeks then
> Did u put it aside and catch the pollen? I think ill just find a room and give it cfl when time comes-


My pleasure to help.

No pollen....fark! :0)

I also chopped my lovely Jacks Cleaner 2 male...and the Smelly Cherry male.

I just need to set up a separate tent with hepa filtered negative pressure.

I should have a stable of at least 4-8 keepers when I have tested all 
the breeds that I have purchased and popped...but I will want to do some
pollen chucking just because... :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Great JD thx. Ive been sprayin it plenty. Few more weeks then
> Did u put it aside and catch the pollen? I think ill just find a room and give it cfl when time comes-


that is what i do just give my males a cfl spot light after they have good flower set. the light schedule is not an issue anymore. yes i made my cs with 4 batteries and two dimes and some water it is super easy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

Javadog said:


> My pleasure to help.
> 
> No pollen....fark! :0)
> 
> ...


never is bad to have beans shit happens sometimes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Acpvp_8gwlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acpvp_8gwlw[/video]
i use 4 batteries for 36 volts


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 28, 2013)

I love it chemistry/Physics 600 style!

Well here's some food porn. Fillet with Asparagus sauteed with garlic and bacon. Then some brownies for dessert.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 28, 2013)

Why I'm at it, my other dog chillin!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Why I'm at it, my other dog chillin!View attachment 2943922


* chilling like a villain *


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2013)

_*Relaxin' like a Saxon*_


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jackson be relaxin...

Busy today tomorrow. Gotta get stuff ready for the new light. New breaker and plugs and a few other things. Nothing hard just a lot projects lol.

I'm excited to see what an extra 600 will do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jackson be relaxin...
> 
> Busy today tomorrow. Gotta get stuff ready for the new light. New breaker and plugs and a few other things. Nothing hard just a lot projects lol.
> 
> I'm excited to see what an extra 600 will do.


i have some shelves to put up. and some cuttings to put in flower. i have spaced out my plants now i didnt like running out of smoke


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was looking for ideas to make use of my cheap CFLs, and found this interesting DIY LED video

[youtube]07ogoYJxsXs[/youtube]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't know if I posted my harvest weigh in here but I got 4.9 oz


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have some shelves to put up. and some cuttings to put in flower. i have spaced out my plants now i didnt like running out of smoke


Nothing sucks worse than being out of smoke and having a flower tent full but not ready. lol


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2013)

I was under the impression that you needed a fairly high PPM, 30 doesn't seema lot but if others have used at that level then fingers crossed it should work, ie. if it's for human consumption it is probably not going to be effective (I may well be wrong though).

I make my own CS, here's the link to the thread I put down my tech on. I spray a few times before going into 12/12, then for the first 2 weeks of flower until the plant is showing sex, then the other sexy bits start to "come" through
https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-54.html#post7400991




Dr.D81 said:


> i am guessing on mine but it should be 75 ppm or so and i have been spraying twice a week or so. do i need to spray more to induce the change or is that good. this is my first go i will be starting with the acid on a cutting tonight.





HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2943637
> 30ppm should be okay?





Javadog said:


> That is sufficient.
> 
> I would spray a couple of times a day for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2013)

Some pics from doon button ben....






























Slainte,
DST


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

gorgeous flowers, there must be something in the dutch water eh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

View attachment 2944452View attachment 2944454View attachment 2944462 NLB auto, day 59 from seed
View attachment 2944451View attachment 2944458View attachment 2944457View attachment 2944461 Big bang, 5 week veg, day 26 of 12/12
View attachment 2944453View attachment 2944460View attachment 2944463View attachment 2944456 Purple paralysis, 5 week veg, day 26 of 12/12
View attachment 2944459View attachment 2944455 exo cheese, 4 week veg from rooted clone, day 20 of 12/12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2013)

DST said:


> I was under the impression that you needed a fairly high PPM, 30 doesn't seema lot but if others have used at that level then fingers crossed it should work, ie. if it's for human consumption it is probably not going to be effective (I may well be wrong though).
> 
> I make my own CS, here's the link to the thread I put down my tech on. I spray a few times before going into 12/12, then for the first 2 weeks of flower until the plant is showing sex, then the other sexy bits start to "come" through
> https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-54.html#post7400991


good i should be just right. i have to brake the Gibberellic acid down in alcohol and do some measuring so i will have to do it tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Nothing sucks worse than being out of smoke and having a flower tent full but not ready. lol


you have that right i smoked my black widows over the past week or so they were not to bad and good and potent already.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2013)

Afternoon 6, just poppin while I take a lil smoke and medible break from running all my electrical.

Decided to run a new light and put green bulb in so I can tend to the girls at night.

Well better get back to work. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 29, 2013)

14 days in the bucket. My new bulb arrives tomorrow and I should be going into flower in another week or so.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh *SNAP*! Did you guys watch ufc? Damn ....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2013)

Since I'm smoking Black Dynamite, I thought I should complete the experience:







[video=youtube_share;96Y24a0cyCE]http://youtu.be/96Y24a0cyCE[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wish my black dynamite would of been female  

Oh well got lots of other good strains.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2013)

Little Richard.....



Little Dick!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2013)

LOve that movie!

Is Black Dynamite like Grapefruit x Black Widow?

I guess I am way off lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 29, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Oh *SNAP*! Did you guys watch ufc? Damn ....
> View attachment 2945016


It sent chills through my body watching it. Its a shame cause he was awesome but he let his showboating get in the way and now he is done! I do like Rhonda Rousey, I would let her choke me out! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2013)

Was it nasty? I didn't watch and I'm afraid to. I was always blown away how silva toyed with people taunting them and putting his hands down and such. I guess he wanted to get in their head.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> LOve that movie!
> 
> Is Black Dynamite like Grapefruit x Black Widow?
> 
> I guess I am way off lol


It's Mr. Majestic x Royal Flush


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Was it nasty? I didn't watch and I'm afraid to. I was always blown away how silva toyed with people taunting them and putting his hands down and such. I guess he wanted to get in their head.


Yeah, it was a good one:

[video=youtube_share;PNxhEH_5pGk]http://youtu.be/PNxhEH_5pGk[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2013)

No way I'm watching. That's why I asked lol. I got shivers just thinking about it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's Mr. Majestic x Royal Flush


I had to look up both strains, but sounds like it would be a great hybrid.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow...the dude Self-Theismann'ed

That stuff is after my time honestly. I recall the first time 
I saw people enjoying it. It seemed kinda Roman. LOL

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 29, 2013)

I will clarify that I don't watch any fights, other than the occasional highlight vids on youtube.
But I'm not squeamish, so checked it out.
I'm always surprised that there aren't more broken bones during these events.

*edit: by "a good one", I meant that the leg-break was impressive, and didn't mean that I watched and/or enjoyed the fight.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 29, 2013)

Sup playaz!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 29, 2013)

Papa D in the hizzle. . .


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2013)

Nothin but the green Bobo!!! thats wassup....
[youtube]FmZ__HKdDQU[/youtube]


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 29, 2013)

Respect.

I'm gonna go get high. Again.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2013)

Me too......baba is fed and squeeking in his scratcher!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 29, 2013)

Atta boy. All smooth over yonder in your cave then? Sounds that way&#8230; and from the looks of the flowers up higher ^^^^ looks good, too.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2013)

Smooth like the kak from his drawers...sometimes smooth, sometimes a but chunky!

Hows the Bobo fam? The little one showing any coconut madness signs like Moma?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey, gen: 

was "Black Dynamite" and "Honeybee" named after the characters in the movie?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

And "Bullhorn", too?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, I'm only half-way through it, but Black Dynamite is my favorite movie of 2013.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

Stoner moment, we'd had this conversation before Doob's And yes they are.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

I must not be high enough to remember.
Time to remedy that!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Dog S1's.
View attachment 2945554

Anesthesia.
View attachment 2945555

Cheese.
View attachment 2945556

Auto's.
View attachment 2945557


So the other night the missus tells me her Dad and Brother intend to come over in spring to buy a recovery truck.
I've got till the end of March to get these done and out so they're getting flipped by the end of the week, it's fucked the monster SCROG plans but oh well....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a dog and another sour cherry I had that isn't as red but still very pretty. Between today and tomorrow I have about 16 plants and 5 strains to take down.View attachment 2945565View attachment 2945566


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dog S1's.
> View attachment 2945554
> 
> Anesthesia.
> ...


my family will be in from ATL in feb but i will just double lock my room. good looking plants. well guys i found my phone this morning so i will put an update on tonight


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

Video is from Friday.  Hope everyone had a good weekend. I did.

[youtube]RvJyNEFF1hU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

right on jig. i hear H in the back ground cool man. here is my short one from a week back.[video=youtube;LLsusFv_m_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLsusFv_m_w&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

I also loved the soundtrack to Jigs filmpje!

And Dr. and did smile at the cameram lens cleaning moment peekaboo!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

I think Ill pull like 6-8 oz total from both my 600s combined.

I realllly hope I am exaggerating this tininess of these girls!

Never have I had buds this small except clones in 2-3 ltr pots put outside in the dead of winter.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey, gen:
> 
> was "Black Dynamite" and "Honeybee" named after the characters in the movie?


yes sir doobie..i was gonna go with the real movie(names),but this was more user friendly.
*Honeybee* 30 days 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks tasty, I'll take a dab from that honey bee 

Well my new 6 just made it here so it's time to go put it in. 

Have a great day 6!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2013)

Look at that purple! What are your night time temps?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

DST said:


> I also loved the soundtrack to Jigs filmpje!
> 
> And Dr. and did smile at the cameram lens cleaning moment peekaboo!


yea wrong one  fuck it there are only like five or so people on here that live in my neck of the woods. i will have some new video up when lights come on.


----------



## messibudgrower (Dec 30, 2013)

600 club woooot


Hey guys check out my room give some tips & advice im a first timer 
My you tube will explain my set up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M4aJqOGOys&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Messi BudGrower


----------



## messibudgrower (Dec 30, 2013)

10 day flowering







Messi BudGrower


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea wrong one  fuck it there are only like five or so people on here that live in my neck of the woods. i will have some new video up when lights come on.


Dude I stopped caring a long time ago. I figured if I get popped I'll just do my time and get out, but I do have a good attorney on retainer so that helps 

I honestly don't feel that I'm doing anything wrong, ffs I"m growing a god damn plant. 

Speaking of that, wonder where whodat's been. Hope all is well, hate to see when any of us get popped. 

Fuck the feds, free world!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I honestly don't feel that I'm doing anything wrong, ffs I"m growing a god damn plant.


This.

BTW: Who chimed into the NFL thread, but just a couple words. He is above ground. :0)

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2013)

Javadog said:


> This.
> 
> BTW: Who chimed into the NFL thread, but just a couple words. He is above ground. :0)
> 
> JD


Good I'm glad to hear that, maybe he's just laying low after his monster harvest lol. 

We all do it after a massive harvest, go into hermit mode ha.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 30, 2013)

Feels like a deja vu


----------



## Gomziel (Dec 30, 2013)

this week finds: the (most great) great white shark (CLONE)
time line: about 3 week vegi (could use week more) and 9 in flowering
set up: 600 hps 16X(2-3) gal airpot. mixed strains, perptual flowering (2 per week).


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh? I was just totally wasted for a few days. 

Heh heh heh

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh and a little dwc dog  I dont really know when to put first day of 12/12 on it. My guess would be 14 or so days ago.

SnowLAnd at day 28.


----------



## Gomziel (Dec 30, 2013)

happy new year all

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq344ks1ieg&list=PLXPMrOO39QZOV_2dohhEH7qEPfWwFYh75&shuffle=528


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Guys! Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and enjoyed some fine food and good smoke. If not, there's always tomorrow! Happy New Year! 

Day 35 of 12:12 (week 5) of my Jamaican Dream. I'm dumping the tank and starting the flush in a couple of days. Harvesting in 8 or 9 days. 

When I added the PK in week 3.5, I went in the next day and 3 were leaning over. All have been wired up now to hold the weight.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi Guys! Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and enjoyed some fine food and good smoke. If not, there's always tomorrow! Happy New Year!
> 
> Day 35 of 12:12 (week 5) of my Jamaican Dream. I'm dumping the tank and starting the flush in a couple of days. Harvesting in 8 or 9 days.
> 
> When I added the PK in week 3.5, I went in the next day and 3 were leaning over. All have been wired up now to hold the weight.


i cud be wrong but is that not a cpl weeks too early to chop, at only 6 and a bit weeks of 12/12 ive not known any strains to finish this quick,

EDIT- i apologise ive just checked and this strain does finish flowering within 45 days, wow that the quickest ive heard of.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 30, 2013)

Strain search says 44 days wow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I stopped caring a long time ago. I figured if I get popped I'll just do my time and get out, but I do have a good attorney on retainer so that helps
> 
> I honestly don't feel that I'm doing anything wrong, ffs I"m growing a god damn plant.
> 
> ...


you said it fuckem all it is a damn plant but you would not want to do the time in my statecrazy stupid


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm growing a 90% sativa strain in hydro and as you can see from the leaves, I have the EC Spot on. Besides that, I've grown JD for years. Im actually known for this strain. First time with this pheno off a friend. I love it's structure. All down to the weight and smoke now...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good I'm glad to hear that, maybe he's just laying low after his monster harvest lol.
> 
> We all do it after a massive harvest, go into hermit mode ha.


yea we are all to high to get up and walk all the way over to the computer


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea we are all to high to get up and walk all the way over to the computer


For me its just to hard trying to put a sentence together danish to english. Takes for ever when im rocket high. Im always rocket high the first few weeks after harvest


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 30, 2013)

Giggles, my night time temps run about 55-60. I'm content with that at the moment being it's in a shed, in cold ass weather, with pretty much lights doing 75% of the heating. 

Here's the last time i'll post this sour cherry. 

My drying room has all kind of good smells right now with the mixture of all the different strains.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks unreal. I say bs and photoshop until i see it IRL! Ill PM you my address..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

Indeed!
And I doubt it's potency so, to assuage my non-belief, I demand a zip to make sure it meets your high standards of smokitude.
Sometimes the testing is out of calibration, so I might need a few shipments to make sure the data correlates consistently.
*_See address under my avatar for shipping info_.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 30, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Looks unreal. I say bs and photoshop until i see it IRL! Ill PM you my address..





DoobieBrother said:


> Indeed!
> And I doubt it's potency so, to assuage my non-belief, I demand a zip to make sure it meets your high standards of smokitude.
> Sometimes the testing is out of calibration, so I might need a few shipments to make sure the data correlates consistently.
> *_See address under my avatar for shipping info_.



It's in the mail.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing color! I am so happy to be working with this too!

JD


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm growing a 90% sativa strain in hydro and as you can see from the leaves, I have the EC Spot on. Besides that, I've grown JD for years. Im actually known for this strain. First time with this pheno off a friend. I love it's structure. All down to the weight and smoke now...


 cherrrrrrio.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Giggles, my night time temps run about 55-60. I'm content with that at the moment being it's in a shed, in cold ass weather, with pretty much lights doing 75% of the heating.
> 
> Here's the last time i'll post this sour cherry.View attachment 2945996View attachment 2945998View attachment 2945999
> 
> My drying room has all kind of good smells right now with the mixture of all the different strains.


that turned out great jimmer. Well folks BB rocked out and my beans are in. 20 blue pit , 10 s1 dog , 10 dog bx2 , and two packs that are unknown. I checked my email again and don't know. I do hope one is smelly cheery. I will have some pics up on the seed thread mo.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe that they number their shipped items.

Query them and you will likely find that they are some crazy cross.

I got Engineer's Dream X Blue Pit (or some such ;0)

JD


----------



## Gomziel (Dec 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi Guys! Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and enjoyed some fine food and good smoke. If not, there's always tomorrow! Happy New Year!
> 
> Day 35 of 12:12 (week 5) of my Jamaican Dream. I'm dumping the tank and starting the flush in a couple of days. Harvesting in 8 or 9 days.
> 
> When I added the PK in week 3.5, I went in the next day and 3 were leaning over. All have been wired up now to hold the weight.



wow, 45 days. i want some seeds of this one. how's the smoke?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

yea man the ones i ordered are cool i got them figured straight off it is #4 pack and #5 i have no clue maybe some one will chime in i will grow them at some point i am shore.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup. No worries. I asked them for a list too.

It is like Pastamas all over again!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

oh man i still have a more coming from one ferry ( cherry puff ) and getting some from another ferry after the holidays. ( BnS crosses) i will be busy this year  19 Blue PitView attachment 2946147
#2 dog s1
#3 dog bx2

#4 deep blue x sour kush
#5 fireballs
View attachment 2946149View attachment 2946150


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Dr looks like you got an extra few BP but they got smashed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Dr looks like you got an extra few BP but they got smashed


no i had two packs i ordered but yea one is FUBAR. i am going two put some of the ? pips 12/12 from seed i think


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

A funky conversation that T.M. Stevens & Divinity Roxx had with Bootsy Collins:
(if you like to get funky...)

[video=youtube_share;RdJlDHYSWL4]http://youtu.be/RdJlDHYSWL4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

This one's for whodat, and all you krazy kats who dig jazz on a rainy day...

[video=youtube_share;2VB9scEbUCk]http://youtu.be/2VB9scEbUCk[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 30, 2013)

I fucking love jazz. 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.

Fuckdat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish I could remember the search terms I used to find an awesome video of a similar real life play off of some great amateur and professional jazz musicians.
They'd pair up on stage and start jamming, trying to out do each other and themselves each time it was their turn to solo.
Was some CRAZY good playing!
It was like SRV playing his guitar in "*I'm Leaving You (Commit A Crime)*".
Like wielding a stiletto or a straight razor in a fight.
The search for it continues...


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2013)

What's up everyone? Hope all is well. Happy late xmas and have a great new year.View attachment 2946438View attachment 2946439View attachment 2946442View attachment 2946443


----------



## budolskie (Dec 30, 2013)

merry xmas lads and all the best for 2014........ not been about much my laptop is now not showing my phone through the usb so i cant upload pics at the min of my dogs mainlined for 8......
also got the flights booked for dam on 17th we just gona look for a hotel in the center today, or we might just be heading over and looking for sumwhere to stay once we get there on the friday night.... i cant wait not even 3 weeks haha and the place was unreal last time.. whats the weather like ower there d m8


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

there you go Dr...
4/ Sour Kush x Deep Blue - freebie 
5/ Fireballs - freebie 



Dr.D81 said:


> oh man i still have a more coming from one ferry ( cherry puff ) and getting some from another ferry after the holidays. ( BnS crosses) i will be busy this year  19 Blue PitView attachment 2946147
> #2 dog s1
> #3 dog bx2
> View attachment 2946148
> ...





budolskie said:


> merry xmas lads and all the best for 2014........ not been about much my laptop is now not showing my phone through the usb so i cant upload pics at the min of my dogs mainlined for 8......
> also got the flights booked for dam on 17th we just gona look for a hotel in the center today, or we might just be heading over and looking for sumwhere to stay once we get there on the friday night.... i cant wait not even 3 weeks haha and the place was unreal last time.. whats the weather like ower there d m8


Weather is shit at the moment, but it changes like 3 times a day as well, so your guess is as good as mine lad, lol....3 weeks eh, might even have some dog ready for ya....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

DST said:


> there you go Dr...
> 4/ Sour Kush x Deep Blue - freebie
> 5/ Fireballs - freebie
> 
> ...


you are the shit over there. i have been hoping to end up with some FB after that male you grew out.
thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

damn now i dont know what i want to grow. i cant pop any till sunday. i have to go to my place up north and put a trans in my truck. only took like 8 months to find one


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

I checked and the email confirmation went to a different addy than the one the general communication was on, must be the one linked to p-pal.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 31, 2013)

Sound m8 am gona print a map off as well and circle the grey area cafe and highlight the route haha from hotel, but ii the 17th we flying out at tea time


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

cool bud, maybe catch up this time eh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

yea that is my wifes i told her to look but you beat her to it. i am thinking the dogs and fireballs first. blue pit and deep blue x sour kush next


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea that is my wifes i told her to look but you beat her to it. i am thinking the dogs and fireballs first. blue pit and deep blue x sour kush next


or maybe the other way


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

decisions decisions


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

DST said:


> decisions decisions


you said it brother.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 31, 2013)

We deffo have a few Bongs this time haha we be staying in dam square sum where I think so only a.walk away going to look at then this morning see if we can get a cheap room for 5 for 2 nights with a balcony for smoking on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

i stayed right past the kfc on the left coming from dam sq to the train station. you going to get some of gray crystial. i would love to try some my self. how do folks in the Dam smoke there hash D. in Germany and France we made mesham if that is right. anyway it is hash and tobacco. smoking straght flowers was just catching on in jan 02 when i was there last


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

never mind D


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2013)

When I was at the dispensary last week I was asked if I'd ever dabbed before, to which I said "no". Have smoked hash & oils but never with a proper bubbler, and the BHO was not done right and gave me an instant migraine.
There was another customer sitting at the table and he said he'd give me a dab if I wanted to try one, so I said "Sure!" and they cleared a chair for me at the coffee table.
The guy who made it was there and heated up the glass knob (nail?) while we chatted and he uses the industrial thermal/vacuum with recycler type of system.
I had to sign a legal release about taking responsibility for whatever might happen from the dab (just so they don't get sued).
Anywho, took a lung full and, holy crap was it good!
Clean, smooth, no headache, and got a warm tingly feeling that started from my toes and worked up into my head in about 5 minutes to where I was perfectly toned while we stopped in for groceries on the way home with the Master Kush.
The guy offered me a second dab, but I could tell that one was plenty.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Dr. all we got back home in Scotland was hash, so I kind of grew up smoking hash joints with tobacco. I think in all my teenage years I only really started getting weed when I went to University, prior to that it was good hash, moroccan oo, afghani, the odd bit of red leb in the cloth sacks, but then soap bar arrived, and then soap bar with diesel fumes arrived and the whole hash world went tits up in the UK.

Doobs, I have had a few dabs now and they came from people who knew what they were doing to a degree I guess as I never had the headaches I use to get when people offered them up. Sometimes people would show you stuff that just plain stank of butane...fuk that for a game of japs and commandos!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

hell yea got the air brush now doobs is going to be getting a dab rig well good night fore the last time in 2013 guys
[video=youtube;QUvVdTlA23w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUvVdTlA23w&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 31, 2013)

Have a sick New Year everyone at Club 600!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's shit like this that will make me fight the war on cannabis.

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-895582

Have a great new years eve club 6! I'll be going up in flames come midnight 

New 600 is in and now giggles is flowering with 2k.

Maybe I'll start a thread, oh well we will see. Until then I'm gonna go smoke on some orange kush


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2013)

Help with decision please.
I want to upgrade one of my tents, 4'x4', currently running two 400w.
How would you go ?


&#9398; two x 600w ballast's
&#9399; one 1000w ballast
&#9400; one 600w & flip box ( share with 600w) I already run in another tent (so total of two 600w's)
&#9401; other.........

tnx, bob


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2013)

BobBitchen said:


> Help with decision please.
> I want to upgrade one of my tents, 4'x4', currently running two 400w.
> How would you go ?
> 
> ...


what you trying to do with the orther tent?
production or fun

for production id go 1000 hps,but for fun/self id go 600.

hope that helps.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> what you trying to do with the orther tent?
> production or fun
> 
> for production id go 1000 hps,but for fun/self id go 600.
> ...


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2013)

BobBitchen said:


> genuity said:
> 
> 
> > what you trying to do with the orther tent?
> ...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new years guys... again any suggestions on cameras?? or is everyone just using their smartphones? i have some nice buds i wish i could show 

im gonna go run into best buy or radio shack and act all nuts and stuff tom green style and just slip a 8 point usb cable in my pocket in the madness before being thrown out.
sounds like great new years material right??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's shit like this that will make me fight the war on cannabis.
> 
> http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-895582
> 
> ...


that shit is down here, the oil company's are bad at the drug testing so you get people smoking this stuff, being alkies. or on meth. hay but they are not smoking weed that has been used for 5000 years.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 31, 2013)

BobBitchen said:


> Help with decision please.
> I want to upgrade one of my tents, 4'x4', currently running two 400w.
> How would you go ?
> 
> ...


in my opinion sitck with 600's they are so efficient. thats my only deciding factor tho atm.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

i will be getting a nikon when i get my new body. i have a lot in nikon though. cannon is good to i would stay with them two imo. stay away from sony buddy. lumix is good thay have good glass


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2013)

yea Nikon or cannon

I use cannon rebel t3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

yae i have a metric shit ton of nikon so it is what i will stick with. cannon is great they both make good glass.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year guys!
[video=youtube_share;0RiQDCWsk-U]http://youtu.be/0RiQDCWsk-U[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

That synthetic weed is BS!
Too bad our Govt doesn't care about its ppl enough to legalize real medicine and put a stop to the crap the Fucking Dumb Asses (FDA) let go through their slimy fingers!

Anyway Good Morning!
Pre Happy New Year all!


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

Amsterdam has been going off all day (actually it started yesterda), constant fireworks and explosions, chinese crackers, and god knows what else Happy Hogmanay Errybod!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 31, 2013)

Colorado was in the Danish news today. Cannabis legal for all over 21.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

DST said:


> Amsterdam has been going off all day (actually it started yesterda), constant fireworks and explosions, chinese crackers, and god knows what else Happy Hogmanay Errybod!


yea you guys do it big with the poppers D. the year i was there it was insane


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Colorado was in the Danish news today. Cannabis legal for all over 21.


Definitely a good start, too bad you can buy cigs still and at 18 no less in all but NY.

Imagine a world where cigarettes were never legal....

I know lots of ppl smoke em, and I did too.

So dont think of being denied them, but instead think of never seeing them.
I know everyone who smokes wishes sometimes they didnt.

Anyway heres to more healthy habits and less harmful ones.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2013)

Heres a little camera article blog 
http://photographylife.com/nikon-vs-canon-vs-sony


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That synthetic weed is BS!
> Too bad our Govt doesn't care about its ppl enough to legalize real medicine and put a stop to the crap the Fucking Dumb Asses (FDA) let go through their slimy fingers!
> 
> Anyway Good Morning!
> Pre Happy New Year all!


they will feed us poison and give use life for a plant it makes me sad really


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> they will feed us poison and give use life for a plant it makes me sad really


Yeah bro well said and true


----------



## 003n1gm400 (Dec 31, 2013)

So I am 22 days in flower in my first grow, and things are going good. I have had a little hiccups here and there but I expected that on my first grow. 

I run two 600w HPS bulbs in my flower room which is 8'x4'x8'. I eventually want to run 6 plants in there each taking up about 2'x2' for a 4'x6' footprint, leaving me a couple feet on the sides for fans, and equipment. I am using Apollo ballasts, and bulbs which are not the best but whatever. Right now I have four plants, in the flower room with the air cooled reflectors that came with the HPS kit. They are getting light to my plants, but I know I can do better in the reflecting category. I have been looking at this reflector based on this test that was done on the reflectors.

I need two reflectors that can cover a 4'x6' more efficiently, what would you recommend? Also I have Insulation on the walls, which has a reflective surface, but should I change that or just leave it as is?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

003n1gm400 said:


> So I am 22 days in flower in my first grow, and things are going good. I have had a little hiccups here and there but I expected that on my first grow.
> View attachment 2946875
> I run two 600w HPS bulbs in my flower room which is 8'x4'x8'. I eventually want to run 6 plants in there each taking up about 2'x2' for a 4'x6' footprint, leaving me a couple feet on the sides for fans, and equipment. I am using Apollo ballasts, and bulbs which are not the best but whatever. Right now I have four plants, in the flower room with the air cooled reflectors that came with the HPS kit. They are getting light to my plants, but I know I can do better in the reflecting category. I have been looking at this reflector based on this test that was done on the reflectors.
> 
> I need two reflectors that can cover a 4'x6' more efficiently, what would you recommend? Also I have Insulation on the walls, which has a reflective surface, but should I change that or just leave it as is?


I have an 8" Blockbuster hood and like it. Has a better spread for the 4x4 tent I use than others I have had.
I am using it currently without the glass since I have a 600 in there and its winter time.
Temps are under 80, and generally 75-76*


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years 6er's! 

After a year of fighting with the furniture store about are 2 recliner couches not working, we finally got all new couches and a chase lounger. We gave up on the recliner couches though, figured we're to much of stoners for them and had something to do with them not working.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> you are the shit over there. i have been hoping to end up with some FB after that male you grew out.
> thanks


ill be trying it too!!  got two Southern Charms up here surviving the COLD ass north! even thru the nearly week long power outage. and a crap generator that had to be re filled every 45 mins or so. its a wonder i still have anything alive. much less how good the LA con is turning out. but i wanna get my fireballs testers going soon. 

found out the alien mix i got to smoke n loved so much was called "alien bubba" . not sure if alien dog x pre98 bubba or if its alien kush x pre98 bubba (or bubba kush). but it was fantastic as hell, what ever the damn thing was. just the best anti anxiety weed EVER. sometimes some strains/phenos can be the opposite as we all know. just was a hell of a find imo. i doubt the fireballs will be like this stuff was, but might be just amazing and then some. who knows...!?

ugh i need more room!! and time!! btw im sry im taking so long for those, DST!! i swear ill get to it asap for ya! 

i found a pic in skunk mag that looks a bit like mine does. (since i cant seem to find a way to get some damn pictures uploaded... yet.) its almost like a mix of the two females i started with. its the same looks-wise as the bud in the pic, which is a live, on-the-plant shot, as my green plant/pheno was. a stouter, shorter internode gap one. but the color/pattern of it on the calyxes and the leaves is nearly an exact copy of the other pheno i had, the "PGA" i kept. got two of em flowering right now so ill get some pics of those asap. i think the la con will turn purple a bit too... might have all 5 strains get a little purple. they all have the potential genetically, and have shown it before. 

so hopefully i can get some damn pics soon... i tried to use my phone at least. photo sharing/texting is blocked, i only pay $5 monthly tho which is prolly why. at least i tried.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year when it comes 600's hope 2014 brings good luck for u all,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ill be trying it too!!  got two Southern Charms up here surviving the COLD ass north! even thru the nearly week long power outage. and a crap generator that had to be re filled every 45 mins or so. its a wonder i still have anything alive. much less how good the LA con is turning out. but i wanna get my fireballs testers going soon.
> 
> found out the alien mix i got to smoke n loved so much was called "alien bubba" . not sure if alien dog x pre98 bubba or if its alien kush x pre98 bubba (or bubba kush). but it was fantastic as hell, what ever the damn thing was. just the best anti anxiety weed EVER. sometimes some strains/phenos can be the opposite as we all know. just was a hell of a find imo. i doubt the fireballs will be like this stuff was, but might be just amazing and then some. who knows...!?
> 
> ...


i have been looking at the alien crosses for awhile, but i am running the fireballs first with the dog s1 and deep blue X sour kush


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2013)

Totally unrelated to anything... just wanted to let you guys know the ticket. My wife signed up for Amazon Prime a while back and there is this interesting feature they have. It's called subscribe and save. What you do is pick an interval and at least 5 items you want to be delivered every interval. We get cat food, snack bars, paper towels, stuff like that. Anyways, when you do this you get 20% off everything. With prime shipping is already free, and the products are the same price or cheaper than store price to begin with so with the added savings you will save quite a bit. Without having to leave home. Plus you get a SHIT load of boxes lol. We order pretty much everything off amazon now. It's a trips.

Sorry for the commercial... just trying to save you guys some money.

EDIT: We just got our delivery... it's what made me think of it.


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have been looking at the alien crosses for awhile, but i am running the fireballs first with the dog s1 and deep blue X sour kush


in about 2 weeks ill be popping 7 FAK & 12 alienfire........you know what they gonna do,they gonna have sex..icky!!!!
ill post the sex scandal pics in the 600 breeding club.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> in about 2 weeks ill be popping 7 FAK & 12 alienfire........you know what they gonna do,they gonna have sex..icky!!!!
> ill post the sex scandal pics in the 600 breeding club.


right on they are always sold out the fire alien is what i am looking at from og rascal and a bunch of TGA stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

oh yea and horti lab and sin city


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> right on they are always sold out the fire alien is what i am looking at from og rascal and a bunch of TGA stuff


yea I do not think he gonna be dropping any more,no time soon!!!
tga is tastey..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> yea I do not think he gonna be dropping any more,no time soon!!!
> tga is tastey..


way do you say that? i have found some at other seed banks and could get some if i get on it


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2013)

I would re-up Qrazy Train if it were on sale....let me know if
you ever see that one. :0)

I got about six other TGAs to try, but not enough beans to ensure
that I get females of all breeds.

Ace of Spades and Plushberry are already confirmed and in hempys
making roots for the next crop. 

Jilly Bean and Apollo X Vortex are the next two about to show sex.

Good luck, and Happy New Year All!

JD


----------



## supchaka (Dec 31, 2013)

Gonna open myself up for attack and say that I think subcool is a fucking goober.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Gonna open myself up for attack and say that I think subcool is a fucking goober.


hay man we all get our opinion. plush berry is on my list but i like to run a lot at once


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> way do you say that? i have found some at other seed banks and could get some if i get on it


think he lost the alien kush male.....someone told me this,just can not remember right now.
but if you see some beans,id sure get them...it is some ok smoke.


think I did 5 beans,and got 2 females,ok yield,nice smoke,ok taste.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> think he lost the alien kush male.....someone told me this,just can not remember right now.
> but if you see some beans,id sure get them...it is some ok smoke.
> View attachment 2947001View attachment 2947002
> 
> think I did 5 beans,and got 2 females,ok yield,nice smoke,ok taste.


OK? i dont know about that. i have looked at alien nightmare from sincity


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> right on they are always sold out the fire alien is what i am looking at from og rascal and a bunch of TGA stuff





genuity said:


> think he lost the alien kush male.....someone told me this,just can not remember right now.
> but if you see some beans,id sure get them...it is some ok smoke.
> View attachment 2947001View attachment 2947002
> 
> think I did 5 beans,and got 2 females,ok yield,nice smoke,ok taste.


I am flowering Alien OG, and Rascal OG.

I think this Alien OG is going to be some fire, and will prolly get more Alien crosses soon.

I cant find any info on Rascal OG, but there are several strains, by the Breeder OG Rascal.
I am confused by this, and am wondering if anyone has any insight on this???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am flowering Alien OG, and Rascal OG.
> 
> I think this Alien OG is going to be some fire, and will prolly get more Alien crosses soon.
> 
> ...


are they clones or seed?


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am flowering Alien OG, and Rascal OG.
> 
> I think this Alien OG is going to be some fire, and will prolly get more Alien crosses soon.
> 
> ...


raskal's og = fire og x sfv og <<<well that's the only one I know of.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

i am reversing two sfv dom clones to make some fem crosses and s1 seed. i love it makes my mouth water thinking about it


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

I got them as clones, best OG clones I have ever gotten


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

genuity said:


> raskal's og = fire og x sfv og <<<well that's the only one I know of.


Seedfinder said same thing, but that it has 40 day flowering time.

I dismissed it as wrong info after that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

nice G said OK and it made me wonder let me know how it smokes


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> nice G said OK and it made me wonder let me know how it smokes


Ill post it up here after I try it.
I have no idea how long that will be though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

i know man it takes time i have a bunch of new flavors for this year  Alligator Kush f1 will be the first


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking forward to flowering some of my BB gear.

...but I should not look past the current crop. The Cannaventure
Mothers Mix females are a complete mystery until smoked.

The Somango I know well...lol, the only breed for which I can
say that really. 

It is rocking!



Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2013)

Everie buddy maiks miskates:

[video=youtube_share;dvKeCcxD3rQ]http://youtu.be/dvKeCcxD3rQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2013)

Apropo moment @7m35s /\/\/\


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just some pics before the New Year....

From a few days ago and the new setup  





Giggles out, cya chaps tomorrow, if I'm lucky lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

good looking space giggles i just took some too. loading them now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

purple wreck 

GDP
HSO sour d #2

males


pw
Og #3


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2013)

Gigs, those are really getting set up nicely!

Dr: Wow! I love the looking up shot.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year 600

I have had a house full for the last week or so and today was the first day with the house back to norm. Here is a few shots of the progress. Ice Bomb from Bomb Seeds. Had a nice New Years harvest party with the grow room gang.


Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2013)

Hope everyone is enjoying themselves! Iv had allot going on but things have settled a bit now. Garden is green so things are good over my way. Should have an update tomorrow,,, shoot maybe tonight will see.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

this is yummy looking


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Dec 31, 2013)

600watt grow, six blue dreams, starting flowering today.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Dec 31, 2013)

I read earlier that the plants like It better if I leave the MH in there for the first two weeks flowering then switch to HPS. True or false in your opinion?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2013)

IMO that was probably mentioned to keep stretch down I guess. They should do fine either way.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Dec 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> IMO that was probably mentioned to keep stretch down I guess. They should do fine either way.


Ok, thanks. They're looking nice for my first indoor grow, I think. I got them in 5x5x6.5feet tall tent.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2013)

Wishing everyone in the Club a Happy New Year! Wish you all the best for 2014!

Peace
FM


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 31, 2013)

Two more hours to go here, but Happy 2014 to those Future People from Distant & Forgotten Yestertimes from all of us old-timey folks here in 2013!
We miss you, and will be with you directly!!
So pack that bowl like a giant fudge factory, 'cause we're a comin'!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

Well that was an exciting New Year, I literally had to stick matchsticks in my eyelids to stay awake for the Bells. Firework madness here, and luckily from my apartment we could see the main Firework event for Amsterdam. The wee man was a champ and ended up sleeping through most of it, lol. Some douch just set off a load of fireworks about 10 minutes ago..ffs, GO TO BED! lol.

Wishing everyone a very prosperous and green (purple, red, or lime) 2014.

DST


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 1, 2014)

Great New Year to all!

Stay high. Stay high


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

I have decided, I am so perfect I am not giving anything up in my New Years Resolution.....lmfao. Anyone else kidding themselves with New Years Resolutions?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2014)

I vow to set my sights on the stars, even if I only hop to the moon.

Oh, and:

_*SMOKE MORE CANNABIS!!!!!!!!!

*__*



 

*_


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2014)

DST said:


> I have decided, I am so perfect I am not giving anything up in my New Years Resolution.....lmfao. Anyone else kidding themselves with New Years Resolutions?


Not here, I make my decisions other days so they will carry more weight


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2014)

What's the point. They never last long....so save yourself the aggravation. Enjoy what you have been blessed with and savoy the moments.
I hope everyone will have a happy, and green new year. 


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

DST said:


> I have decided, I am so perfect I am not giving anything up in my New Years Resolution.....lmfao. Anyone else kidding themselves with New Years Resolutions?


Unfortunately yes, I am!!! Cigs for sure this time! I am fin!

Peace
FM


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

Good luck F.M!!! cigs are hard monkey to throw off ones back.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

DST said:


> Good luck F.M!!! cigs are hard monkey to throw off ones back.


Thanks bro, I am prepared, I got the patches, gum and e-cig with hash adapter. lol Hey bro I was wondering how much of my 400 watt MH bulb would have impact during flowering stretch? Reason I ask is that the plants on the MH side are staying short and stout where the plants on the HPS side are stretching more! Maybe some pics will help with what I am talking about. My HPS is a 1000 and my MH is only a 400.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Day 14 of flowering. I think I am going to rotate them every 2 weeks of flowering. 

Strains are (2)Cherry Pie, (2)MK Ultra, LA Con and Sour Hawaiian


Peace from the bathroom grow! 

FM


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

HArd to say F.M, when I was running my MH with the HPS is was in the vertical set up so difficult to establish what that done to the stretch. It's a shame you couldn't rig something up to have them change through out the grow day and give each side equal time under the mh and hps. Are you finding the 1000 are growing bigger or just less stretch?

EDIT> ok, now I see the pics. You don't think it's due to the strains?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

DST said:


> HArd to say F.M, when I was running my MH with the HPS is was in the vertical set up so difficult to establish what that done to the stretch. It's a shame you couldn't rig something up to have them change through out the grow day and give each side equal time under the mh and hps. Are you finding the 1000 are growing bigger or just less stretch?
> 
> EDIT> ok, now I see the pics. You don't think it's due to the strains?


Probably is the strain but my MK Ultra plants are stretching more then the two on the right, last time they were the shortest of all. Its only my second run with them and my first time running both MH and HPS in a run.

Peace
FM


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2014)

It's officially 2014 6!

Time to put your lighters up and burn this mother down.

Looks like this year is going to be very green in ~45 days 

Oh and I'm with you d, I`ve got the perfect green thumb so I'd hate to give it away 

Always willing to share tho.

I've cut back and simplified my soil mix in attempts to produce a better product with less. Guess we will see at harvest..


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

The Door to Narnia, I found it!!!





It's a bit sticky going into Narnia, but once you are in their you don't mind it





you get treats like this - fireballs










dog










rogue dog escaped the main pack





fireballs





and onto the tradesmans' entrance for Narnia...





everything needs seriously potted up...space being the key here, should have some more room though based on how things are looking.





jakes dreams










Finally got a couple of the Heribei to start growing normally...










puppies and deep blues





The Heribei Scraggle Twins





the younger scraggle sister heribei





And the Blue Pit looking like it's also on the final furlong.










within a week I would say.





okilydokily, that's all folks,
Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2014)

_*Now HOLD ON A SECOND!!!*

I *pity* the fool plants who don't grow normally!!!

_[video=youtube_share;1g-s-pghtYQ]http://youtu.be/1g-s-pghtYQ[/video]

... for REAL...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

First day of 12/12.

View attachment 2947810
View attachment 2947811


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 1, 2014)

Was a great new years.

Goji OG all night and about 10 people praising it as sticky gold and my head is pretty big now. 

Nothing like seeing people happy from your work in the garden.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 1, 2014)

Not to mention the room smelled GREAT.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 1, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Not here, I make my decisions other days so they will carry more weight


I made up my mind a long time ago. No more booze. Tends to make me reckless and embarrass myself. 

I was so fucking high last night and it didn't affect my judgement when someone was hitting on me. So much better than ending up pissing of hubby and the persons date.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 1, 2014)

Now my friend made no booze his resolution. 

After one big new year blowout. 

A decision to abstain shouldn't be followed by overindulgence imo.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 1, 2014)

so just took at trip back to page 1 where it all started and i must say it is pretty cool that you guys dst don jig hem etcetcetcetcetc (sorry so many) Lets just say the fact that the original members here are still very active. 
I always know when i take a trip through the 6 i will be met with good advice and great pics growers and people in general...(hold on gotta use my other hand this ones getting tired from jerking you guys off lol)
really though happy new years to all have a safe one.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 1, 2014)

i quit drinking except the rare rare like 2 beers a year occasion...me and booze equals=poor life choices.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 1, 2014)

Damn i cant wait to bruse my fingers on the scissors.
SnowLAnd
View attachment 2947976View attachment 2947977
Dog's
View attachment 2947978View attachment 2947980View attachment 2947981
Lemon Skunk
View attachment 2947982


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> i quit drinking except the rare rare like 2 beers a year occasion...me and booze equals=poor life choices.


i second this booze equals=poor life choices


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 1, 2014)

yeah heroin also IME


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> yeah heroin also IME


yea and meth


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 1, 2014)

definitely don't miss the days of shadow people and being up for so long the moon seens to make faces back at ya hahaha wtf was wrong with me back then.

or being so dope sick your literally puking on yourself windows rolled up in the vegas heat (110 degrees) hoody on beanie on sweats on freezing your ass off and smelling like wet dog and a dirty diaper....

i really love my life now cause that shit wasn't as fun as it sounds


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2014)

Ain't nobody got time fa dat! Beer and buds for me stank you very much!

edit: suds and buds sounds better  or drank and dank... Anywho.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 1, 2014)

i only wish i was responsible enough to indulge whodat but alas that's my problem just thankful the herb agrees with me.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Day 14 of flowering. I think I am going to rotate them every 2 weeks of flowering.
> 
> Strains are (2)Cherry Pie, (2)MK Ultra, LA Con and Sour Hawaiian
> 
> ...


If you look at the way your light is centered based off the filaments and not the hood you can see in general you are further to the left. I try to center my lights based off the filament more than the hood. In your case with the 400 being more of a supplement since the 1k is so much stronger I'd center the 1k filament over your grow or at least more to the right a bit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

I likes me bud


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2014)

Booze & me mix like gasoline and lit matches.


Happy 2014 everybody!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2014)

supchaka said:


> If you look at the way your light is centered based off the filaments and not the hood you can see in general you are further to the left. I try to center my lights based off the filament more than the hood. In your case with the 400 being more of a supplement since the 1k is so much stronger I'd center the 1k filament over your grow or at least more to the right a bit.


All that, plus the socket on the 400 is blocking a lot of direct light, and bulb tips don't put out much light (the 1000's tip is oriented towards the smaller plants).
The closet is flooded with light, but the direct light to the plants on the right has to be about way less than 40% of what it might get otherwise.
When I did my closet grows, my bulb was offset from center (along the length) so that with my hood positioned in the center (had to be centered due to space constraints), the light was 4 inches off-center. The plants showed it, too: the ones behind the socket were noticeably smaller (all the same strain, though not clones). I lifted the scrog, rotated them out of the "shadow" and they shot off while their replacements in the shade slowed down.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 1, 2014)

I've done just about every drug possible and a lot some haven't even heard of and now my addiction is growing weed. I'll still eat some shrooms or L here and there but other than puffing, I'm hooked on growing. I've grown outside for 20 years but the last year growing inside has been a phenomenal experience and harvests. Its a better addiction than any of the hard stuff and very rewarding. All though the dog blunt I rolled me and my GF at 11:00 had us both out by midnight. I guess I shouldn't have rolled as much as I could fit, which by the way is a lot. 
On another note I actually harvested 12 ounces out of my 6 silverberry and have harvested all but 3 dogs. I still have hope to get 2 lbs out of my 1600. I'm happy with 1/2 gram per if its killer bud which that I do know I have.
Sorry for rambling the Gf went to families house for dinner and mt buddy just left and I'm very high.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

hell i have been at the house, high, and board so i have been on here a lot over the holidays. i think growing is a phenomenal addiction. We all have one or two and it is better than smack, eating, or being a nosy gossip.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> hell i have been at the house, high, and board so i have been on here a lot over the holidays. i think growing is a phenomenal addiction. We all have one or two and it is better than smack, eating, or being a nosy gossip.


At least this addiction does society more good than harm. I remember back in the day with my other addictions, selling hard drugs to support my own habit, In reality I was supporting terrorism and shiet. Now I'm supporting my self and people like me.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 1, 2014)

Who says a cat cant eat a dog.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2014)

This was what I was doing to start the new year. Pics of extrema at 7 weks




she had an early bout of mites but they were gone by flower time.
This is a lovely smoke/high/stone. She is slow to clone and has small, hard buds, but is very worthwhile.
I could harvest her now, but she really needs another week to bring out all of her pleasures.

I was harvesting some viney ladies of another strain last night in the grow room which has lots of white noise from the fans, but my neighbors from 1/4 mile away made sure I could hear when the new year arrived.

edit: buds are hard, golf ball size...just a lot of space between them.


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 1, 2014)

Harvest in 10 days.


DOG gone purple.


Banana Wonder


DOG


DOG 2010


Blue Wonder


DOG


J Wonder


J Wonder

I think the cloud coverage has affected the yield. But I'm liking the trichome production, and this greenhouse is stanky.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2014)

This guy's always good for a chuckle:

[video=youtube_share;aEJFYxsCoX4]http://youtu.be/aEJFYxsCoX4[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

seedless i want to do some greenhouse grows and want to know how bad it smells out side it


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2014)

those girls look good.

I have four of your banana wonders about a foot tall that are ready to be transplanted and cloned. You just lit a fire under my ass to get to work.


cof


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 1, 2014)

bananawonder???? is it a williams wonder banana kush x ?? Do tell im curious


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2014)

The bottom center and the first 3 from the left are the banana wonders...

they are in 9 oz cups and have to be watered everyday. Looks like the one bottom center is female....the other 3 are probably males. Pollen chunking coming up. Next to the banana wonders is a 2010 Dog and the first two from the left above the wonder are ?purp/sb1's.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> The bottom center and the first 3 from the left are the banana wonders...
> 
> they are in 9 oz cups and have to be watered everyday. Looks like the one bottom center is female....the other 3 are probably males. Pollen chunking coming up. Next to the banana wonders is a 2010 Dog and the first two from the left above the wonder are ?purp/sb1's.
> 
> ...


nice COF me and the wife are trying to pick what beans to pop right now


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2014)

they are tough little plants. I was down 4 days with a stomach virus and only was able to see after them every other day, just long enough to throw some water on them, but they have recovered nicely.


cof


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 1, 2014)

Urban- The Wonder in the crosses come from a male that I didnt check the label on before I buried it. I think it was a Grape Ape but im not positive. The Banana is from a Banana OG I had for years. Best commercial strain I grew, and by commercial I mean it produced really well with a great smell and taste. It also finished in 8 weeks, so I made alot of money off that strain.

Dr- My wife can smell the greenhouse from my gate. Its atleast 200 feet between them. Not sure how to filter the smell, but where I live everyone grows so its no big deal. 

Cof- those ladies are looking really healthy. Im curious to see the phenotypes you have. Ive noticed 1 of the 3 ive seen has the banana smell, but they all looked very similar in growth.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

I have never smelled my greenhouse from outside of my house, but in the summer when you go out onto my roof it hones something bad, lol. Sat here waiting for cheeky chops to wake up for his breakfast, he promptly woke me up with one of his screeeches, then just went back to sleep......now I am tender hooks waiting for more screeches! I slept from 10:30 last night through until 6 and I feel more knackered than ever, lol. This baby rearing thing is crazy, I tells ya!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

from my experience it stays crazy but gets to be a lot of fun when you can interact more.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2014)

It's been a hell of a lot more fun just in the past few weeks for me and my little girl. She's really responsive to my messing around. It's a blast to entertain her. Plus she cries like 5% of what she used to. We started her on formula today... I guess they sleep longer at night on formula... I'm excited about that prospect.

My plants have grown trichs by the way. i think they may be among the frostiest I've ever grown. They look pretty darn good.

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

put some rice cereal in it and they do

i got one of my new shelves up and have some girls getting close


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2014)

I stay home most of the time, but when I go out ppl I know tell me I smell like weed really strong.
I have ppl say it smells by my house a lil too, but I am numb to the smell I guess.

I dont know if my clothes smell, or how i smell so strong when I havent smoked for a few hrs sometimes when I hear this


SS great looking outdoor grow for this time of yr!!

COF they look so healthy!!

DST so many strains going there, and so deep shiny on the Dog and Pit strains!!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 1, 2014)

What's up everyone? Hope the New Year was great. Just finished chopping all the lovely ladies tonight. Getting ready for my next grow. Can't wait. Just picked up 4 Original Sour Diesel, just popped and sprouted in the paper towel 3 Strawberry Goo, 2 Stacker Kush, 1 G13 Og Kush & waiting for my 2 Dog seeds (feminized) to sprout. Dropped my Purple Cookie Monster & Kryptonite Kush which I can get clones back when needed. I'm looking for something with some better yields. Have a wonderful evening. Keep a eye out on my new forum starting soon. Peace Out & Stay Lit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

i am dropping some more of my mothers and starting a bunch more seed as well. i do like the look of that pcm


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i am dropping some more of my mothers and starting a bunch more seed as well. i do like the look of that pcm


Yeah me too. I ran into a little set back and had to dump my mothers at the time. But it's cool I'm suppose to be able to get them back. The PCM is dank but the yields are very low. Basically a oz a plant. I want to get back to the 2+ oz's a plant.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Bassman,

Glad you are having a ball with little H, Jig. So have you used up all your stocks of milk then? ffs, our freezer has gone nuts and is now looking like the EEC Milk Mountain! The wife is planning on continuing pumping when she goes back to work, but looking at our reserves now, I'll be surprised if she needs to. By all accounts my Mum was putting cereal in my milk from the get go, not surprised my digestive system is so fucked up, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

jhod58vw said:


> Yeah me too. I ran into a little set back and had to dump my mothers at the time. But it's cool I'm suppose to be able to get them back. The PCM is dank but the yields are very low. Basically a oz a plant. I want to get back to the 2+ oz's a plant.


yea it would be nice to cross with something higher yielding. i am keeping my male and three of my moms. i need the space to sort a bunch of seed this year. i am flowering them out and making seed with them as they go. will be getting leds for my veg this spring.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Thanks Bassman,
> 
> Glad you are having a ball with little H, Jig. So have you used up all your stocks of milk then? ffs, our freezer has gone nuts and is now looking like the EEC Milk Mountain! The wife is planning on continuing pumping when she goes back to work, but looking at our reserves now, I'll be surprised if she needs to. By all accounts my Mum was putting cereal in my milk from the get go, not surprised my digestive system is so fucked up, lol.


we did with our two as well. like i was and i have a cast iron stomach.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

kens gdp but i dont think we are going to see any purp


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2014)

more pics from the grow room

these are banana wonders on the front with the ?purp/sb1 behind and a mvk in the rear. They are identical in that there is no side branching

this is the only ban won that has a banana smell. Note the side branching


another level of the veg area in 9 oz cups.. There are heri's, mvk's, casey jones, engineer dreams and some surprise crosses that have really good smells...also waiting for up-canning


an OG larry that went into the bloom room on 11-1 and was just harvested





...and at this point, I've run out of steam...


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice Larry cof!!!

And Dr. I think my digestion is fukked from living in the junlge for the first 3 years of my life


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2014)

youtube was made for us stoners...

[video=youtube_share;odJxJRAxdFU]http://youtu.be/odJxJRAxdFU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Thanks Bassman,
> 
> Glad you are having a ball with little H, Jig. So have you used up all your stocks of milk then? ffs, our freezer has gone nuts and is now looking like the EEC Milk Mountain! The wife is planning on continuing pumping when she goes back to work, but looking at our reserves now, I'll be surprised if she needs to. By all accounts my Mum was putting cereal in my milk from the get go, not surprised my digestive system is so fucked up, lol.


Yep, blew through the nearly 500 oz of milk in the freezer. Wife was tired of pumping 8 times a day so she dropped the overnight pumps... that made her supply less and unable to keep up with babe. She has since dropped to 4 pumps a day and we are doing about half and half milk/ formula. We're going to start doing solids here in a couple weeks. Avocado, banana, sweet potatoes... those are the first three. Yum.

My advice is to pump as much and as often as possible. My wife at one point said, "Oh well... there is so much excess I shouldn't worry as much"... that's when her suppply first took a hit. She had been pumping over 40 oz a day. Around 15 oz a day these days.

Little H loves the guitar a LOT. It's one of her favorite things is to watch dad and to 'sing' along. She is gonna be a musical girl. On that note (get it) I finally ordered my new guitar yesterday for the new year. Ended up choosing basically the exact guitar I already have.... just 16 years newer. It's an Epiphone Les Paul Tribute. Cherry Sunburst. I decided against the Gibson studio because it just wasn't all that pretty. Don't get me wrong, it was nice, but no bindings, no flame top, just a nice guitar made by gibson with gibson electronics. It wouldn't have been hard to get rid of my beautiful epiphone to keep the pretty gibson. So I started looking at epiphones and really liked the looks. Epiphone standard is $500 vs $3,000 for the gibson standard. I dropped an extra hundred for the 'Tribute' edidtion. What I get for that is Gibson electronics. 57 classic humbuckers, gibson switch, and upgraded pots. It's basically an epiphone with all the upgrades one might do on their own.... from the factory. It also comes with a case which the standard doesn't.

More baby notes. Our little one held her own bottle for the first time the other day. That was a glimpse of something nice. She's rolling over like a champ now... only has the back to front figured out though, can't get back on her own lol. She sits up on her own for the most part. Like 95%, whatever that means. She's got a little issue with her lady bits which make me nervous but the doc doesn't seem to be very bothered, so I'll trust. Guess that's the baby update.

EDIT: The guitar I bought sold for $600, but I got a blemished one for $563 tax and tip included.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

Heres a few pics inside my flower tent tonight, day 30 of 12/12.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yep, blew through the nearly 500 oz of milk in the freezer. Wife was tired of pumping 8 times a day so she dropped the overnight pumps... that made her supply less and unable to keep up with babe. She has since dropped to 4 pumps a day and we are doing about half and half milk/ formula. We're going to start doing solids here in a couple weeks. Avocado, banana, sweet potatoes... those are the first three. Yum.
> 
> My advice is to pump as much and as often as possible. My wife at one point said, "Oh well... there is so much excess I shouldn't worry as much"... that's when her suppply first took a hit. She had been pumping over 40 oz a day. Around 15 oz a day these days.
> 
> ...


Amazing to read the updates from you & D on the mini-you's 

Great news on the guitar!
I thought the other one was real nice, but this new one is going to be crankin'!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like they've been busy in Manchester

Cannabis capital of Britain is Manchester with one plant seized by police every 10 MINUTES
51,000 plants were seized by Greater Manchester Police in 2013
Figures work out to almost 1,000 plants confiscated every week
An additional 2,900 plants were taken off the street in London last year

But the capital's population is four times higher than Manchester
Figures show GMP also seize a gram of heroin every four minutes


By John Hall 

PUBLISHED: 06:18 EST, 2 January 2014 | UPDATED: 07:11 EST, 2 January 2014 


Greater Manchester is the cannabis capital of Britain with almost a thousand plants seized by police every week, it has emerged. 


Officers seized a staggering 51,000 cannabis plants last year, according to Home Office, with one plant confiscated on average every ten minutes.

Just 2,900 more plants were taken off the streets of London  despite the capital's population being four times higher.

Greater Manchester Police made more than 9,000 drugs seizures in the region in 2012/13, including 58.9kg of cocaine  a six-fold rise on the previous year.

They also seized 42kg of amphetamines and 90kg of heroin, compared with 5.5kg of heroin in the previous year. 

But the biggest haul was in cannabis. In addition to the 51,000 plants seized, officers also seized 217kg of herbal cannabis and 131kg of cannabis resin.

The figures also show the force is taking a gram of cannabis resin off the streets on average every four minutes, a gram of heroin every six minutes, and a gram of cocaine every nine minutes.

The news follows a huge push by Greater Manchester Police to smash drugs networks, which has seen a series of high-profile raids on dealers.

Greater Manchester Police made more drugs seizures in total than any police force outside London.

One of the GMP's most successful ever drugs crackdowns, Operation Cairo, was launched last year and saw 45 criminals jailed for a total of 144 years in prison.

The operation was launched in Cheetham Hill because the area had become the go-to area for users across the region.

Daytime dealers were rooted out after police went undercover as addicts, using dial-a-drug numbers with nicknames like the 'Snickers Line' and the 'Snowy Line' to buy cannabis for as little as £5 a wrap.

One man was arrested earlier this year after cannabis plants worth £250,000 were seized from a house in Wigan.



And in October, five men from Greater Manchester were jailed after police smashed an £8m cannabis ring.

Police have described the conviction as 'biggest ever prosecution for cannabis supply in the UK'.

In November, police found a giant cannabis farm spread across two terrace houses in Miles Platting containing £180,000 of the potent herb.

Bosses at a leading charity that supports professionals who work in drug and alcohol treatment, drug education and prevention and criminal justice, says it is vital that funding is not cut for treatment for addicts.

Harry Shapiro from the DrugScope charity said: 'These seizures shouldnt come as any surprise as Manchester, like other cities, is a hub of the drug culture in the UK. It has been this way since the heroin epidemic of the recession in the 1980s. The culture has been fairly well embedded for some time.'

He added: 'Although overall the drug use is generally on the decline, there are still hotspots and Manchester is clearly one of those.'

'Manchester is well-served by support organisations, our main concern is over funding for treatment.'

'Local authorities are now in charge of treatment. They are under huge pressure and some are making swingeing cuts. Our concern is that this investment will start to be cut in the next couple of years.'



cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 2, 2014)

hey guy's Happy New Year all, hope this one turn's out better than last! Cant be worse!
I was just looking over some places to stay for my wee break away from this place and came across a very interesting place, check it out! review! http://www.easytobook.com/en/netherlands/north-holland/amsterdam/frisco-inn-5251/?amu=1472010201#/reviews/?no_dates=0&arrival=27-02-2014&departure=03-03-2014&prs_arr[0]=2

I got to be going there, check Boston's review haha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 2, 2014)

WOW cof, there was 90k of heroin grabbed compared to 5.5 the previous year and they think there's a marijuana problem!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

What sort of soil drench will kill gnat larvae but not sprouts?

I just saw a worm in my seed tray. I hit everything else with
Spinosad, Fertilome, etc, but never the seed tray, out of concern
for the sprouts and clones.

Perhaps spinosad is the answer, as it is mild, but I really appreciate
someone confirming before I burn it all down!

JD


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> What sort of soil drench will kill gnat larvae but not sprouts?
> 
> I just saw a worm in my seed tray. I hit everything else with
> Spinosad, Fertilome, etc, but never the seed tray, out of concern
> ...


Harsh man, Harsh. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 2, 2014)

Gnat off was only thing the rid them for me man!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> What sort of soil drench will kill gnat larvae but not sprouts?
> 
> I just saw a worm in my seed tray. I hit everything else with
> Spinosad, Fertilome, etc, but never the seed tray, out of concern
> ...


have u tried the SM-90 h2o2 stuff that u americans can get ive seen it online and a lot of ppl say its the best for pest control and root development, it not available here in the uk or i wud have it myself

http://www.growweedeasy.com/bugs-pests-symptoms-marijuana-grow heres a link to where i originally seen it, then after googling it i noticed a lot of ppl love the stuff


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you all for taking the time.

I have tried "Go Gnats" that I have since figured out is actually a "cheer"
intended to spur the little bastards onward. (Yay Gnats Go Gnats!)

Actually, it is cedar oil and it did not work and harshed my plants somewhat.

That SM-90 does look interesting. I will look into this.

Thank you again,

JD

P.S. I am wondering what the effect of just adding Spinosad to the 
water in the reservoir would be? 

I have clones and sprouts that must be saved, but I am going to up-pot
everything and then do this, leaving a few duplicates in place as a test.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> youtube was made for us stoners...



[video=youtube_share;A4QcyW-qTUg]http://youtu.be/A4QcyW-qTUg[/video]








Sorry JD not much advice on the gnats. In soil Id led the medium dry pretty good befor watering again, set out sticky traps and even some dishes of apple cider vinegar, Iv also used beneficial nematodes.




edit: In all my time of growing they've only been a problem on two occasions. Once when I got some BS "soil" from home depot, and just recently when I was mulching all my containers with fallen or plucked leaf material. Made a perfect home for those little fuckers.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube_share;A4QcyW-qTUg]http://youtu.be/A4QcyW-qTUg[/video]


That is such a trip dude. I swear that's what it felt like when I did acid for the first time. It was like seeing the other side of life or something. Crazy crazy. I saw that preview and just skipped it. Nice.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yep, blew through the nearly 500 oz of milk in the freezer. Wife was tired of pumping 8 times a day so she dropped the overnight pumps... that made her supply less and unable to keep up with babe. She has since dropped to 4 pumps a day and we are doing about half and half milk/ formula. We're going to start doing solids here in a couple weeks. Avocado, banana, sweet potatoes... those are the first three. Yum.
> 
> My advice is to pump as much and as often as possible. My wife at one point said, "Oh well... there is so much excess I shouldn't worry as much"... that's when her suppply first took a hit. She had been pumping over 40 oz a day. Around 15 oz a day these days.
> 
> ...


You lost me at guitar. I tried to play once or twice, they aren't as easy as musicians make them look thats for damn sure. Got about 25 cramps just trying to hold my fingers on different chords before I gave up. I didnt want to risk an injury that might affect being able to masturbate.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2014)

f'in nuts I tell ya...^^^^blew my mind.and my kids.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Thank you all for taking the time.
> 
> I have tried "Go Gnats" that I have since figured out is actually a "cheer"
> intended to spur the little bastards onward. (Yay Gnats Go Gnats!)
> ...


I have used SM-90 religiously till I started to use SNS-209. Covering the tops of your soil with sand works real good too!!! If you are growing in soil. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> What sort of soil drench will kill gnat larvae but not sprouts?
> 
> I just saw a worm in my seed tray. I hit everything else with
> Spinosad, Fertilome, etc, but never the seed tray, out of concern
> ...


hydrogen peroxide worked for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are My 2 F'D up grows lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Here are My 2 F'D up grows lol
> View attachment 2948922View attachment 2948923View attachment 2948925View attachment 2948926View attachment 2948927View attachment 2948928View attachment 2948929View attachment 2948930View attachment 2948931View attachment 2948933View attachment 2948934View attachment 2948935View attachment 2948936View attachment 2948937View attachment 2948938View attachment 2948939View attachment 2948940View attachment 2948941View attachment 2948942View attachment 2948943


looks good to me bass


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> looks good to me bass


I dont think I have ever had so many burned and Crappy looking small girls.

The burning on the bare bulb grow is partly from the close light to leaves...5-8" on some.

The Grape Krushes in other tent have gotten yellow at week 3 12/12.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2014)

This one is the Sour OG x 60s Kush.
Really would have been a yielder under better conditions


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

That is a really lovely plant Bass.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanx JD, and the fact it isnt screwed up like the rest, save for a bulb burn says its a tough strian as well


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

Your standards are very high. :0)

Let me add my thanks for all the comments on the gnat issue.

The truth is that fungus gnats are a pretty much ignorable thing
unless they go through a population explosion. This only happened 
to me once, when I changed to the wrong soil for the sort of grow
that I was doing.

I use namatodes for the young, and traps for the adults and have
not had issues with them.

....but when I find that the one fracking bean of a Soma plant has
been attacked before getting from the soil, well, then I have a problem.

I will test the Spinosad theory, but this will have to wait until I get the
clones that must be saved out of it.

Take care,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Your standards are very high. :0)
> 
> Let me add my thanks for all the comments on the gnat issue.
> 
> ...


I have never tried to use anything on sprouts so I have no info, except to be careful with dosing, but spinosad isnt as strong as some I have used.

Hard no to have high standards when you see all the awesome grows here (yours included) to judge against.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube_share;A4QcyW-qTUg]http://youtu.be/A4QcyW-qTUg[/video]
> 
> Sorry JD not much advice on the gnats. In soil Id led the medium dry pretty good befor watering again, set out sticky traps and even some dishes of apple cider vinegar, Iv also used beneficial nematodes.
> 
> ...



Shit!
Just think of how many dudes are in jail based on "eye-witness" testimony.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Little H loves the guitar a LOT. It's one of her favorite things is to watch dad and to 'sing' along. She is gonna be a musical girl. On that note (get it) I finally ordered my new guitar yesterday for the new year. Ended up choosing basically the exact guitar I already have.... just 16 years newer. It's an Epiphone Les Paul Tribute. Cherry Sunburst. I decided against the Gibson studio because it just wasn't all that pretty. Don't get me wrong, it was nice, but no bindings, no flame top, just a nice guitar made by gibson with gibson electronics. It wouldn't have been hard to get rid of my beautiful epiphone to keep the pretty gibson. So I started looking at epiphones and really liked the looks. Epiphone standard is $500 vs $3,000 for the gibson standard. I dropped an extra hundred for the 'Tribute' edidtion. What I get for that is Gibson electronics. 57 classic humbuckers, gibson switch, and upgraded pots. It's basically an epiphone with all the upgrades one might do on their own.... from the factory. It also comes with a case which the standard doesn't.
> 
> EDIT: The guitar I bought sold for $600, but I got a blemished one for $563 tax and tip included.


In case anyone was wondering: this
\/\/\/


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2014)

Reading my mind doob. It's all I can think about at the moment. I've been writing a lot. Hope to share quite a bit of music with you folks in the near future. Looks pretty much exactly like the one I have... only without a hole for the pickgaurd and different tuners. I am pretty sure I'm going to switch out the nice new locking grover tuners for the classic gibson deluxe tuners I have on my guitar now. I replaced the old epiphone tuners after a knob cracked. I should really make an account on a les paul forum. It is fun chatting with you though doobie (and mo sometimes).


View attachment 2949398

Day 25 - 12/12
View attachment 2949390View attachment 2949391View attachment 2949392View attachment 2949393

Day 148 - out of womb
View attachment 2949394

EDIT: Don't you just love her little ears. I call them her wings.  I'm still thinking they might grow out normal, but wife is pretty sure she's got some elf ears for life, haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Invalid attachments mr jig! Fix it or else!







Well this run is for shits and giggles to hold me over for the next REAL run as soon as this comes down,,, the ladies should have a really nice veg on em' by then,,, the clones were taken a day or so ago. 

Ten plants per cab, only using the upper deck, they started 12/12 yesterday. 
In the right cab we got BnS f2









In the left there is BnS x ?p (berry bubble)




BnS male on the left, some clones of BnS and berry bubble, and the mothers. Wish I thought to get some shots before I chopped them up, but they had the best structure and smells. 




Here is a BnS f2 male Iv decided to keep, should flower it soon for collection and future use. He has great structure and stinks to high hell 








That about covers it over here, not much but its something.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Invalid attachments mr jig! Fix it or else!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure looks like something to me...


Looking good bro.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2014)

One of my favorite Gibson's is the SG Gothic - it is so thin and light and easy to play


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is a micro shot of some Mulanje x Jilly Beans:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

morning munchers, got a wide boy on my hnads this morning, loves to sleep in DadARMS, BUT SQEELS LIKE A PIG AFTER BEING PUT DOWN FOT 2 MINUTES, FFS....OOPS caps...typing with yin hand


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

morning over there D i am taking my sorry arse to bed


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2014)

you learn to type quicker.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

morning/goodnight dr.

cof, you learn to do everything quicker when theres a bairn about it seems


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2014)

you're catching on quickly.....

when tired, temper can rear it's ugly head...for both of you.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2014)

I found some beans from dababydroman from back when I grew that amazing red beauty!
There were seven s33ds, and they're now soaking in a small jar of water to see who wakes up. 
Not sure of the name (M1 or MX1, or ?), but I think it was a Mexican sat-dom that got spluffed by a JTR.


----------



## alienbilly (Jan 3, 2014)

hi guys ..happy new year ..hope you all had a real good time and nice smoke ..well my grow is getting on ok ..2 have stretch like a mother f*c!r and all my pineapple chunks are bursting with thc into week 5 of flowering ..so all is good


----------



## alienbilly (Jan 3, 2014)

DST said:


> The Door to Narnia, I found it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..one word ..WOW


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 3, 2014)

blue pit looks delicious


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 3, 2014)

I must be the slowest trimmer known to man. It took me 8 hour to chop and trim 4 dogs. Every time my scissors got sticky with hash I'd smoke it and get stuck on the couch for a couple of hours. Damn the bad luck.lol 

This is for anybody with input. I'm looking into a couple of light movers for another spot where I grow just my silverberry and plan on moving it to the attic for more room and have a 50 ft long by about 5 feet wide and 6'6 tall. I have 3 1000 watter's there now and want to cover that with 3 more. My ? is is this reasonable, and any recommendations on a brand. I've been looking into them and they all seem to have mixed reveiws. Thanks and peace!


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2014)

i would have thought 4 1000 watters on rails would be enough in that kind of space, vert barebulb of course.

if you use 6 lights it will sort of negate the need for the movers, remember you are gonna have to get in there too lol.

and yes 8 hours is a long time for 4 plants but it seems like that wasn't your main occupation for the day, staring in to space and drooling was what you probably spent the majority of your time doing!

when i trim i have no stimuli whatsoever, i sit in silence, sober and get it done asap, i don't even have a drink, i literally focus so hard i can't even think about anything else. it is the best worst job in the world to me.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 3, 2014)

soooo morning 6.

funny shit my mother who lives across the country ordered me a tent that was on my wish list hahahaha the 4x4 i had been eyefucking so i could start my new genetics/testers grow area. 

now i just gotta grab a crispy new setup apollo 600 of course (im cheap & they work) this guy right here is one happy gardner.

first thing getting popped for it will be some bb gear either more blu pits or some crazy quake a few incredibly fucking purple a fellow riu member created and 3 more reg beans so hate to do this to you guys but heres a list i have narrowed down and keep in mind i only wanna crack 3 more so % of getting a good pheno definitely comes into play here.

here's my list of all things i have been wanting to grow more then others.
-phantom cookies (kens gdp)
-bay 11 (more gdp...hey business practices very questionable but so far i have gotten fire)
-mother's milk (bodhi)
-grape puff (gage green)
-sour kush x deep blue ( the realest group of breeders ever breeders boutique freebie)

suggestions or experience with said strains welcomed hell im begging for em


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 3, 2014)

trimming ehhhhhh why i love perpetual never more then a few hours at a time for me


hate to bombard with questions but i have a timewreck at day 50 today and will be about the 5th time i have harvested this same exact cut...actually thought i got rid of her but mislabeled a kokush clone..

anyways so she always grows super satia airy buds and doesnt really even plump till about 45-60 but she just seems like this time the buds are gonna be super super airy??? if she fills out like normal in the next 2 weeks or so i will easily pull 3 zips but its looking like i may be lucky to get an airy 2.

i sampled a bud yesterday and she is as potent as ever and frostiest of any run but the buds the buds man...i will take a pic here in a sec.

things i have done different....previous runs she faded way early so this time i kept up the micro nutes (5-0-1) 2 extra weeks and she grew healthier then before was frosting fans at 3 and a half weeks.

also i pollinated two lower branches with some kokush pollen...

only other difference is she stretched to the lights within 5 inches and i pinched her tied her down but i have run into this before with this cut without this happening???
        
maybe im just tripping and she will fill out here in the next 2 weeks but heres a pic and let me know what's up if you can. also apologies for bad cellphone pics with sunglasses...again i am cheap


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> i would have thought 4 1000 watters on rails would be enough in that kind of space, vert barebulb of course.
> 
> if you use 6 lights it will sort of negate the need for the movers, remember you are gonna have to get in there too lol.
> 
> ...


I was going on a 5x5 foot print on a 1000 and don't want to stretch the light to thin but 4 sound better and cheaper than 6. So what your saying is with the mover I can get 12 feet out of a light, how much will this affect the density of the bud? I have plenty of side room to get in there so I plan a solid row. The dim. mentioned is just the useable space in the center.

And yes I was puffing pretty hard. I have nothing to worry about for the next 18 days but me, my girls, and smoking. Life is good.


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2014)

whodat is your guy on light movers, i've never used one so anything i say is unfounded.

i can't see why you couldn't cover a 5x12 with the light mover though.

anyway i think we are escaping the true subject here, why the hell do you want to use those crappy thousand watters when you could use a perfectly good 600?!

10x 600w right down the centre with a little walkway either side, thats what jesus would do.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> whodat is your guy on light movers, i've never used one so anything i say is unfounded.
> 
> i can't see why you couldn't cover a 5x12 with the light mover though.
> 
> ...


That what I'm using at home now is 3 600 but my friend has 2 1000 and I have 1 there and he has exactly enough space on his panel and has it set in his mind. I even explained to him the better spectrum with a 600 over the 1000 when I switched out my 600 there for the 1000 I had here. I might be able to sell him on the electric savings though if I can do it with 600+ movers. Thanks ghb you got me thinking.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 3, 2014)

Urban, how long have you been using that bulb?


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 3, 2014)

less then 3 months i have sunglasses over the lens.

plus nothing else is having issues hell my og came out denser than ever


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 3, 2014)

now you got me thinking i need to change them anyways since it's coming up on my 3 month and replace time


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't have great experiences growing sat dom strains, the structure on that looks like it may end up a bit whsipy urban, but I think leaving it a couple of weeks should see it fatten up some.
And all strains on the list look good to me. There are pics on my garden thread back in 2012 of the sour kush in my greenhouse that was pollenated with the deep blue...


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe another week....maybe, but logistic needs must sometimes.



































slainte,
DST


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 3, 2014)

DST said:


> I don't have great experiences growing sat dom strains, the structure on that looks like it may end up a bit whsipy urban, but I think leaving it a couple of weeks should see it fatten up some.
> And all strains on the list look good to me. There are pics on my garden thread back in 2012 of the sour kush in my greenhouse that was pollenated with the deep blue...


just seems strange to me that after all the other runs it would get more airy then usual but what do i know. Either way the smoke is still dynamite and really as long as the taste and potency is there doesn't matter much was just curious as to why now and the only new things that have been done or new issues were the ones i mentioned.

going digging for your sour kush pics now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

i have a week to two and a half on most of mine DST. the small ones will finish coming down in a week for 8-9 weeks total. the 7 and 10 gal will be the 2 1/2 ones for about 11 weeks total. my kush crosses will be in flower next week and i get to pop seed this sunday. i cant wait a lot of dank smoke coming this year the SK/DB will be poped with the dogs next run. on this one i am doing 19 blue pit and 10 fire balls. I THINK still time to change my mind


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> less then 3 months i have sunglasses over the lens.
> 
> plus nothing else is having issues hell my og came out denser than ever


there is the chance it was genetic drift if it was not a good cutting.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 3, 2014)

I know how that is D. . Mine loves to talk to me in the morning and be held while i have my canna coffee. . Then he goes back to the booby for a top off and morning nap w mommy. . Love these little ones. A few times i have thought of another but really feel like we are done. Babies pull at the heart strings though. 

Btw man! Jig and i worked out a deal and i have 3 engineers dream and three deep psychosis querkle pheno going. . Hopefully we find a girl in each to help fill his closet with some bb gear again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

*



A few times i have thought of another but really feel like we are done. Babies pull at the heart strings though.

Click to expand...

*This is why i have two six years apart. now the girl is 3 i have the same feelings again, but f that crap babys are work.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 3, 2014)

haha tell me about it fs, ive got 3 kids aged 5, 7 & 8 now the wife wants another, all i can say is thank fuck i got a vasectomy after my last was born lol, i love my kids but fuck all the sleepless nights, shit & puke, constant crying & the drain on finances that comes as a package deal with a new baby,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha tell me about it fs, ive got 3 kids aged 5, 7 & 8 now the wife wants another, all i can say is thank fuck i got a vasectomy after my last was born lol, i love my kids but fuck all the sleepless nights, shit & puke, constant crying & the drain on finances that comes as a package deal with a new baby,


that what i'm saying



[video=youtube;fJ9rUzIMcZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2014)

/\/\/\
If there was a "Love" button, I would have clicked it.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 3, 2014)

ordered a couple new bulbs anyways and grabbed one of the hygrohydroponic brand because it was 20 bucks so why not..might as well give it a shot and i have made purchases from him on ebay before with no problem but this is my first attempt at the actual brand.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

i know right  You telling me it took 6 people to write that shit!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I must be the slowest trimmer known to man. It took me 8 hour to chop and trim 4 dogs. Every time my scissors got sticky with hash I'd smoke it and get stuck on the couch for a couple of hours. Damn the bad luck.lol
> 
> This is for anybody with input. I'm looking into a couple of light movers for another spot where I grow just my silverberry and plan on moving it to the attic for more room and have a 50 ft long by about 5 feet wide and 6'6 tall. I have 3 1000 watter's there now and want to cover that with 3 more. My ? is is this reasonable, and any recommendations on a brand. I've been looking into them and they all seem to have mixed reveiws. Thanks and peace!





jimmer6577 said:


> I was going on a 5x5 foot print on a 1000 and don't want to stretch the light to thin but 4 sound better and cheaper than 6. So what your saying is with the mover I can get 12 feet out of a light, how much will this affect the density of the bud? I have plenty of side room to get in there so I plan a solid row. The dim. mentioned is just the useable space in the center.
> 
> And yes I was puffing pretty hard. I have nothing to worry about for the next 18 days but me, my girls, and smoking. Life is good.


I wouldn't go over 8ft with one light, In my eyes 6ft is right. Iv been using a "light rail 3.5" for years now and will admit Iv put it through some abuse and its still going strong, so I bought another. Some kinda intel drive motor or something lol Its quiet, runs smooth, and the option to have it sit from 0-30sec at each stop is nice,,, meaning the middle of the canopy will get relatively the same amount of light exposure as the ends. 



jimmer6577 said:


> That what I'm using at home now is 3 600 but my friend has 2 1000 and I have 1 there and he has exactly enough space on his panel and has it set in his mind. I even explained to him the better spectrum with a 600 over the 1000 when I switched out my 600 there for the 1000 I had here. I might be able to sell him on the electric savings though if I can do it with 600+ movers. Thanks ghb you got me thinking.


Not to mention the extra electricity for cooling those big lights. Yeah youd need more ballast/bulbs ect but yeah 6ers all the way.



urban1026835 said:


> ordered a couple new bulbs anyways and grabbed one of the hygrohydroponic brand because it was 20 bucks so why not..might as well give it a shot and i have made purchases from him on ebay before with no problem but this is my first attempt at the actual brand.


Come harvest maybe try out a nicer bulb, you may see something you like. 




Dr.D81 said:


> i know right  You telling me it took 6 people to wright that shit!


Boggles the mind, makes me sick... Swear dumbing down is what it is.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2014)

What DST went Horizontal? Still looks stellar as usual sir  Glad your all keeping on over here in the mighty 6


----------



## Gomziel (Jan 3, 2014)

my perpetual grow.

this week finds: nothing. well, nothing ready to hrvest yet but many on the way.
set up: 600w Hps + 4X65w 2700k Cfl + 2X25w UVB reptile 150 CFL. (910w all and all)
yes, i added lots of light. i figured to max my yeild, prevent mold and crap, and make super resin buds. 
the UVB is on only 15 min every 1 hr (when light is on)
16X(2 or 3) gal airpots, soil.
does someone think i should applay the UVB more the 15 min every hour? feedback will be wellcomed.

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/reptile_uvb150.php

here is some pics: sour kush (DNA) and critical kush (Barneys) week 5 or so


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey mason man. Good to see you bro.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 3, 2014)

Gonna do a copy and paste here, because i am lazy in the new year! Happy everything everyone! and Happy today!

Im on day 82 of 12/12, critical kush, all mainlined, under a 600w hps

Check the journal in link for more info 

*

Day 82 of 12/12 starts today....

These are really taking their sweet old time... Put a couple pics with my hand next to them for reference to how fat they are.. 

Thanks again everyone for looking






Happy New Year!!

2014.begins.



Critical kush mainlined for 7, CK 7 :




Critical kush 2, mainlined for four :




CK2 on left, CK1 on right:




Critical Kush 1, mainlined for four:




All of em....for most purposes, the CK7 is in front, the Ck2 is rear left AND the CK1 is rear right: Triangle setup :




Thanks for looking

Be well

FJG








​
​

*


----------



## supchaka (Jan 3, 2014)

I pulled that flower trigger on the bitches today! I'm gonna leave the 600mh in until I feel I need to switch it or leave it through the whole grow with the 1k. I usually leave it on for at least the first week. I'm gonna make a watering wand of sorts to pump from a bucket cuz I'm not gonna suffer trying to water them around the cages. Still stoked for cages this time, no falling over plants or bamboo all over. Once the stretch is done I'll chop what branches are below the lowest rings.


----------



## Gomziel (Jan 3, 2014)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Gonna do a copy and paste here, because i am lazy in the new year! Happy everything everyone! and Happy today!
> 
> Im on day 82 of 12/12, critical kush, all mainlined, under a 600w hps
> 
> ...


nice
does critical kush takes 82 days?
isnt it only 60?
i donno myself, just asking 
http://www.barneysfarm.com/?l=en&i=248


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 3, 2014)

These Are! LOL

Would of been nice, but they seem to not want to finish

I haven't seen any around that go this long, this is my first personal experience, yes these are the Barneys Farm critical Kush&#8230; they just get fatter and fatter, i'm not complaining but would like to harvest soon!

this is 82 days OF 12/12, first hairs showed around 7 days in&#8230;either way a longer than expected flowering time indeed!

FJG


----------



## Gomziel (Jan 3, 2014)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> These Are! LOL
> 
> Would of been nice, but they seem to not want to finish
> 
> ...


mmmmm...
my CK is just finish week 6 and dosnt look like he is going nowhere. all hairs still bright and it gains wight by the minute.
82 days is lots of time, though.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought my 71-72 days was a lot, 82 is a damn century lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2014)

You guys think that's a long time, try my landrace sativa. 14+ weeks lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 3, 2014)

That's some crazy patience training.. 14 weeks! I mean if 100% Sativas wouldn't give me such bad anxiety, I would love to try to wait out a dank ass pure Sativa


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> That's some crazy patience training.. 14 weeks! I mean if 100% Sativas wouldn't give me such bad anxiety, I would love to try to wait out a dank ass pure Sativa


It's totally worth the wait!!!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You guys think that's a long time, try my landrace sativa. 14+ weeks lol.


But thats a Landrace Sativa, i'd expect it or at least be prepared for that, but these Critical kush's are supposed to go 65 days max LOL

BF says genetics 100% Indica...how can they be so sure.. 




AllDayToker said:


> That's some crazy patience training.. 14 weeks! I mean if 100% Sativas wouldn't give me such bad anxiety, I would love to try to wait out a dank ass pure Sativa


Thats how i respond to 100% sativas or even sativa dom's usually... they give me anxiety, the indicas calm me better and do a better job at easing my anxiety and depression.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 3, 2014)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Thats how i respond to 100% sativas or even sativa dom's usually... they give me anxiety, the indicas calm me better and do a better job at easing my anxiety and depression.


Right... I'm like 100% with ya! Some of those high sativas just cause too much anxiety. I mean I love high sativas and normally it doesn't matter what I smoke because of my tolerance but some legit high sativa shit I can tell it sets me on a little bit of an edge, so I'll just me like my fk that shit. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Where's Don gin n ton. He flowered a panama red (i believe) for something like 30 weeks.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 3, 2014)

30weeks dauuum


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

I think Don unsubbed by mistake with his big sausage fingers


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2014)

Well the dam is booked can't wait hotel is right in dam square will get back to u with the name when I print the boarding passes and stuff off 5 of us in 1 room


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2014)

I also tried to msg don and had no reply, but I hardly been on here with me being stuck on how to get pics on.... sum how my laptop not recognise my memory card in phone but it used to I'm puzzled


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

Dons lurking aboot on the Dog grow thread and tings....


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Where's Don gin n ton. He flowered a panama red (i believe) for something like 30 weeks.


Well, I was going to come in with my Old Timer's Haze, but it 
only takes 16-20 weeks!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Well, I was going to come in with my Old Timer's Haze, but it
> only takes 16-20 weeks!
> 
> JD


I think that would be fun to cross with some that I have


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok a try get hold of him haha


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

Urban, here's the Sour Kush (headband pretender, lol) where the Sour Kush x Deep Blue comes from....I only grew it out door but it was a beast of a pheno.































And I got some pics of some Oil coming up that I have just made from that plant (a year old weed, lol....) Just took a hit and my heads warm and fuzzy, and now my chest feels all tingly and a little tight


urban1026835 said:


> soooo morning 6.
> 
> funny shit my mother who lives across the country ordered me a tent that was on my wish list hahahaha the 4x4 i had been eyefucking so i could start my new genetics/testers grow area.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2014)

Took another hit after the gentle heating process in the warming draw, and the taste is great, really caramel flavoured (still smells a bit - niet zo mooi! But to be fair the bud has gone a bit bland smelling after nearly 15 months....) Anyhoo. Pics and tune.
[youtube]L_ImAoz3Jd0[/youtube]
This was made with





Spiritus Wratislavia
Used Bud from the Sour Kush from 2012.













































prettige weekend nog
DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2014)

Fook me, D. That looks dangerous.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2014)

It's nae bad at all lad,


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for posting that d cause you have one massive amount of grows on here.. was looking at some of your older stuff the fireball grows. Must be one hell of a plant since i see quite a few of the 6 growing it.
thinking the sour kush will be the other 3 beans i go with in my new tent.

so the final new run will be setup here in the next couple weeks..as soon as my new 4x4x7 gets here i will swap all my equipment out of my 3x3 that i currently run and put my currently flowering ladies in the 4x4 hile i transfer my veg to the 3x3 (currently in a 20in by 36in tent).

this will give me almost an extra 4sqft to veg in and more importantly an extra 7 sqft to flower


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks who for the input. After talking with a good friend who grows yesterday and the 600 input I'v talked him into a row of plain 600. the wattage on 10 600 is the same as 6 1000 so my buddy went for it because we can get the 600 cheaper than the movers and extra 1000 watters. 

On another note while I was in the roc visiting my buddy he sent me home with a ecsd cut that I mentioned before. He normally keeps it close to himself because it's one of those that makes you drool. He did this because while he was out here helping me take the silverberry down i sent him home with a dog clone and he fell in love. I also picked up some silverberry cuts he had ready to go. This is the first time since I started growing inside I have nothing flowering and don;t want to rush being it's 10 dogs,5 blue pit, 5 pk, 5 dpq. I want to get the most out of these. I''ve spent the last 2 weeks mainlineing them somewhat and now they are finally ready to upwards and onward. I know some people wait a little for the plant to mature more before doing this but I like to do it early so while I'm messing with it up top the roots are digging in and becoming stronger.imo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2014)

APPLE PIE!!!
(sprinkled lightly with cinnamon-sugar)
Fresh out of the oven, so now the torture.
Much like waiting for departure time to Amsterdam.
Or like waiting on a waitress after arrival in Amsterdam while having a cup and a smoke.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2014)

Currently taking a Union Break.
Removing body panels on the scooter so I can remove the battery tray to get access to the wiring harness.
Tonight is the night I splice in the i-Map F.I. controller!

Fingers crossed that it goes as hoped!

Yesterday I hit 45mph in full ninja-tuck while going downhill, and the engine was riding the rev-limiter, wanting to go faster, so this upgrade will be a big boost (raises the rev limit from about 7000rpm up to 9500rpm and delivers more fuel), even without the exhaust & intake upgrades waiting in the wings, which will be going on after speed testing the i-Map by itself.
Time to toke.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2014)

Battery tray is ready for removal.
But I'm going to take a nap (been up overnight) before I finish up:

























Union Break...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

I missed your harvest doobs, how'd it turn out? They looked good last I saw.


Hmm decisions to be made, going through seed stock... Blue pit for sure, one more though.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2014)

You have to see this....

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/3002406437001/an-inside-look-at-a-colorado-pot-shops-grow-room/?intcmp=obnetwork

nice problem to have.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2014)

Check her out! Ratting out the studio crew like that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I missed your harvest doobs, how'd it turn out? They looked good last I saw.
> 
> 
> Hmm decisions to be made, going through seed stock... Blue pit for sure, one more though.


Turned out good except that I seemed to have damaged the roots on half of them when I drove them across town, so half were stunted.
This next round is going to be a whole new ball of wax.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Check her out! Ratting out the studio crew like that.


For real... why you gotta call out the boys in the back. Just cuz they know how to have fun.

40,000 sq.ft. and rfid tags on each plant. I need to step up my game.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> You have to see this....
> 
> http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/3002406437001/an-inside-look-at-a-colorado-pot-shops-grow-room/?intcmp=obnetwork
> 
> ...




400$ an oz? Can't be true? They were 175-200 when I lived there. Taxing it back to "black market" supporting the local underground boutique gardens, which is good but for fuks sake what the hell are they doig? Oh yeah, getting greedy... Dumbasses would make more by being reasonable I guess they don't realize that, or I'm missing what's really going on.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2014)

That's how much it is out here. $400 easy. You can spend more too. Don't think I've seen anything sold below $280 an oz for outdoor.

EDIT: Just checked and they sell oz for $100 at the store I used to go to. It's B grade stuff. Still selling eigths for $55 on the goods. $18 a gram

Looked more and looks like $300 oz are available readily. Prices are dropping! lol... I don't get out much


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Really? Wow I don't know what to say,,, no way anyone I know would pay 400 a oz even for good good indoor, what a rip.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2014)

1200 a buger,and not a dime more!!!!
but freedom is not cheap in the streets.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2014)

Evening, afternoon, morning.....
Fireballs>













































Deep Blue




















Ok, that's me pr0ned oot.
Slainte,
DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Really? Wow I don't know what to say,,, no way anyone I know would pay 400 a oz even for good good indoor, what a rip.


The prices are all over the board where I live. I would pay 250-300 for top shelf from friends but have heard of 400 regularly. Luckily I haven't ran out yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Fireballs, I think a decision has been made


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2014)

it's been that price in this area for several years.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey 6 just thought I'd give you guys a lik update on my mom.

It is for sure cancer. They have already started treatment and I've made her some medibles and they have helped with pain.

Currently looking into RSO. This harvest can't get here soon enough. 

Any help would be appreciated guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have seen prices all over the place here as well.


Giggles, best wishes going out to mom!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey 6 just thought I'd give you guys a lik update on my mom.
> 
> It is for sure cancer. They have already started treatment and I've made her some medibles and they have helped with pain.
> 
> ...


Many thanx for the update.

Our most sincere thoughts and prayers M8.

I went through the same thing with my Dad, but he would have no dealings with weed, too old school I guess.

Peace to You and your Mom

Asmallvoice & Family


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2014)

I had a brother go thru discovery and treatment and his best results were with extrema for nausea from the chemo. He's clear now.
I have no antidotes as to cure....but a lot of relief, both physically and mentally.

One fellow was terminal and his family wanted him to try medibles, which didn't help him....but it gave his wife some relief from her anxiety, which was caused by him.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

Let's go Saint's!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2014)

This Rascal OG is smelling AMAZING!!

Smells just like fruit loops, no earthy or weed smells or anything else...

She is SUPPPER sticky

It has turned all purple except for the fan leaves.

I never thought an OG could smell like this or even look this way.
This is def gonna be private reserve head stash!!


Ill put a better pic up at lights off, which is in 2.5 hrs


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> This Rascal OG is smelling AMAZING!!
> 
> Smells just like fruit loops, no earthy or weed smells or anything else...
> 
> ...


Guess that 1200 watt cfl setup is gonna pay off after all


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Guess that 1200 watt cfl setup is gonna pay off after all


CFLs ftw lol.

What I read about Rascals OG cut....

Problably one of the most amazing ogs there is, a pure og in its truest form. Just raw lemon pledge with a very heavy lung expansion. Extremely similar to the tahoe but far better yeilding and nuggetry. This cut was hit with my SFV OG kush F3 male. The seeds from this initial outcross are destined for greatness as well as the rest of this line. This is going to make an already World Famous OG Kush cut even more popular as the general public can now have access to this gem. This cut comes from the sickest og grower on the planet imvho opinion ograskal... mucho mi amigo, gracias por todo...


Provided image (not mine)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks similar to mine minus the coloring, but mine has just a fruit loops smell only.
Anyway they say 40 day flowering time, so I am supposed to pull her now lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2014)

Guys I am at my old place on my phone outside using the people next door's WiFi so I am going to try and get everything. I came up and put a trans in my truck today and visited. Was nice to drive my truck again took me forever to find what I needed. 

prices are 20-35 a gram I can pull 409 an oz no problem, but I don't.

whodat I am dropping those and some dog tomorrow.

and giggles I hate to hear bad news like that man. I wish her and you the best.

Damn D me likeys


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey 6 just thought I'd give you guys a lik update on my mom.
> 
> It is for sure cancer. They have already started treatment and I've made her some medibles and they have helped with pain.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to read this Gigs.

Look up the benefits of adding medicinal mushrooms to a cancer regimen,
especially Trametes versicolor, the Turkey Tail Mushroom.

Take care,

JD

P.S. A quick check found this. I have been considering offering Turkey Tail
Capsules for sale online, and could get you started if you wanted to try raising
them as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

Grape God starting to show some nice colors coming through, I see reds and purples, wahoo!

Yummy frostiness. 

day 29 12/12


Giggles out.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice Giggles esp for 29 days in!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Nice Giggles esp for 29 days in!


Thanks bro. She's deff a keeper.

Great work g!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Heres some pics from after lights out



Rascal OG Kush




Alien OG Kush




Mango haze Middle back, Bassman kush front right, Grape Krush left


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2014)

looking hella good 600.

@dst
so whats your take so far on the *fireballs*?
love the erl.

@gigs
looking right,do the buds have color to?

@bassmann
fruity pebbles!!! hell yes to that.

oh,made a lil ice hash today, by tomorrow should be ready for pressing


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2014)

Giggles, sorry to hear about your Mom, stay strong bru and be there for whatever. Best wishes to you and family.

Gen, I'll come back to you on the Fireballs, need to go and get crying baba....

brb..

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2014)

Great looking hash G! From what I gather (depending on environment, but in general) works good to chop it up fine and let it dry for 3-7 days before pressing and curing. Im still new to it but Im also not sure what your exp is... Looks like its gonna be super melty, congrats.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2014)

I dry my bubble in the fridge for about a week, extrmeely low RH in a fridge......

And Gen, re the fireballs, great tasty smoke, a lot sweeter than the dog (which is more sour, pissyness). FB is sweet flavour, coffee bean undertones, I won't say cherry flavoured, but some fruityness of some sort in there too. Great day time smoke as it makes me super high and a nice body, but not a dog stone that makes me want to sit down and chill out. Some purpling through one of the phenos as you can see, and about 30% less stretch overall than my dog as well. Above medium yielders for a kush (I am guessing these are the F1's?)
I found a couple of fully mature male flowers on one of the females, but these look like late developing flowers as they were just beinging to open when I chopped. Really happy to have grown it for sure. I don't have any more clones of them but I am thinking maybe just reveg one of them (which I have already started the process for). I got a couple of clones of the male though rubbing hands vigorously on thighs in excitement EDIT, not to mention a box of spunk from the first one!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2014)

genuity said:


> looking hella good 600.
> 
> @dst
> so whats your take so far on the *fireballs*?
> ...


Yea but not as much as the fans are showing. 

I think they are just starting to show. Time will tell


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks whodat,and dst..

this is the first time I have ran the trim more than one time,choping it up now,and in the fridge it will go.


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

has anybody ever used a microplane or very fine grater? i have seen them used on chunks of frozen bubble to get it very fine for the drying/curing phase.

i currently have a load of top quality trim that i am debating what to do with, i might have to get a washing machine because i just can't be bothered with the messing of hand stirring a few batches.

looks gorgeous that stuff


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> has anybody ever used a microplane or very fine grater? i have seen them used on chunks of frozen bubble to get it very fine for the drying/curing phase.
> 
> i currently have a load of top quality trim that i am debating what to do with, i might have to get a washing machine because i just can't be bothered with the messing of hand stirring a few batches.
> 
> looks gorgeous that stuff


I've used my cuisanart cheese grader before.

@gen
That hash looks tasty!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn good looking everyone


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel ya ghb,that was the first run I did more than one wash(3)
I mixd till the ice was all gone,arms feel like noddles.

yea gigs,its all one kind of trim to,i use to just mix all my trim,but this one time.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn good looking everyone


That's how we roll in the 6. Yours looking good to brotha.



genuity said:


> I feel ya ghb,that was the first run I did more than one wash(3)
> I mixd till the ice was all gone,arms feel like noddles.
> 
> yea gigs,its all one kind of trim to,i use to just mix all my trim,but this one time.


Alls it takes is that one time 

I think we need a club 6 hash party, I'd like to nominate myself as a tester/judge


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks like New York is going to become the next state to give mj a break.


Gov. Cuomo to allow limited use of medical marijuana in New York

Cuomo is set to announce an executive action that would allow 20 hospitals around the state to prescribe marijuana to people with cancer, glaucoma or other diseases that meet certain standards. 

Comments (19)

By Glenn Blain / NEW YORK DAILY NEWS 

Sunday, January 5, 2014, 12:43 AM

NEW YORK, NY - JANUARY 01: New York Governor Andrew Cuomo, with his girlfriend Sandra Lee, walks onto stage for the ceremonies for New York City's 109th Mayor Bill de Blasio at City Hall on January 1, 2014 in New York City. Mayor de Blasio was sworn in using a Bible once owned by President Franklin Delano Roosevelt. Following the 12 years of the Michael Bloomberg administration, Mayor de Blasio won on a liberal platform that emphasized the growing gulf between the rich and poor in New York City. (Photo by Spencer Platt/Getty Images) 
Spencer Platt/Getty Images


In an about-face for Gov. Cuomo, he is set to announce an executive action this week that will allow the limited use of medical marijuana.



Related Stories

Where good ideas still go to die 
.

Medical marijuana bill gaining steam in Albany, but Cuomo still says not yet
.

Gov. Cuomo says medical marijuana bill unlikely to be taken up by Legislature this year
.

Civil Rights Leaders: President Obama's War on Drugs 'Doesn't Work'
.
.Powered by Inform .

New York is going to pot.

Gov. Cuomo is set to announce an executive action this week that would allow the limited use of medical marijuana, sources told the Daily News, marking a stark about-face for Cuomo, who has long resisted calls to legalize pot for the chronically ill.

RELATED: COLORADO POT TOURS GROW LIKE WEED



Sources said Cuomos plan will allow only 20 hospitals across the state to prescribe marijuana to people with cancer, glaucoma or other diseases that meet standards established by the New York State Department of Health. As a result, obtaining weed will be far more difficult than it is in states like California, where marijuana is prescribed for a host of conditions including backaches and insomnia.

Medical pot supporters cheered the news.

RELATED: CUOMO TO PROPOSE $116M FOR HOUSING, JOBS IN STATE ADDRESS

This is a great development, said Gabriel Saegh, the New York State director of the Drug Policy Institute. (Cuomos) last word on this was, No, no, no. Im thinking about it.

State Sen. Diane Savino (D-Staten Island) also trumpeted Cuomos plan. The governor being part of this discussion is a tremendous sea change in this issue, said Savino.



the gov't will f--k it up if they attempt restrictive requirements


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 5, 2014)

8Ball Kush Sativa Dom. Day 76 Chop


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Auto's.
View attachment 2952392

Group Shots.
View attachment 2952393View attachment 2952394

Exo SCROG's.
View attachment 2952395View attachment 2952396
View attachment 2952398View attachment 2952399


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Dog S1, A.
View attachment 2952403View attachment 2952404

Dog S1, B.
(This one's starting to stink of piss, a proper acrid ammonia stench)
View attachment 2952409View attachment 2952410
View attachment 2952411View attachment 2952412

Anesthesia.
View attachment 2952418View attachment 2952419


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Check her out! Ratting out the studio crew like that.


yea and see looks zanie bared out of her skull


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

> *I think we need a club 6 hash party, I'd like to nominate myself as a tester/judge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will sit the #2 chair


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Guys! Hope you had a good New Year!!! 

Here's the latest update. 6 weeks tomorrow and I'll chop on Tuesday or Wednesday. The pistils have started to turn peachy and will continue to do so. I never chop this strain with more than 40-50% coloured pistols as they will continue to develop/process after harvest. On the second part of my flush now with added RO water to EC 0.2. Plants are all held up and stillleaning over. I'll do 12 clones in the next square instead of 9. I'm pleased with this pheno as it doesn't have a central cola.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

i looked that strain up and it sounds nice it would be nice to cross to bring the flower time down on some other strains.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 5, 2014)

They (Eva) wont tell me what's in it. I've asked them. I have a rough idea but I'd love to know for sure.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2014)

Evening fellaz.
When you stare at your plant every hour its hard to tell if they are even growing  Im glad i take so many pictures to compare. This is dog almost 5 days apart. Bud look funky to me 
Also very strange. ive been trying to control the pods on my dogs, didnt work. lol something on one of the dogs big fans and when i picked it up i saw it was a dried out male pod, open and i got some jizz on my fingers so i rubbed my fingers in the lemon skunk and the snowland. Then looking through the soil dog i found another one still hanging dry. That one was right in front of the big fan blowing all around. So i guess ill have the seeds i wanted, just had no control  No better timing it will be 4 weeks developing, right?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

35 to 39 days and those are fine looking dogies you have there


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

cali connection strains in 4x4 scrog im flipping too flower in 1 week


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let the purple frostiness commence...

Some of the tops and whole plant


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

kens gdp week 6


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

kens gdp week 7


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
king did you have a problem with them flowering in veg. i only had one girl i could clone and keep. i tried to clone it out but they keep flowering. the one i have is good smoke.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.thecannabist.co/2013/12/31/keep-marijuana-trunk-colorado-law-enforcers-say/1676/

[h=1]Keep the marijuana in the trunk, Colorado law enforcers say[/h]







































PUBLISHED: DEC 31, 2013, 7:27 PMNO COMMENTS
By *Nancy Lofholm*, _The Denver Post_
When it comes to a new Colorado law that covers having marijuana in vehicles, lawyers and law enforcement officers have some advice: Don&#8217;t try to decipher it. Just keep the weed in the trunk.
The new law, SB-283, goes into effect Wednesday when recreational marijuana becomes legal, but some of those charged with enforcing the law or representing those who might break it, have yet to unravel its fine points and, for now, are recommending the trunk as the easiest way to avoid problems.
&#8220;It&#8217;s not a functional ordinance. It&#8217;s got some problems,&#8221; said Christian Sederberg, a Denver attorney who has served as co-chair of the Consumer Safety and Social Issues working group of the Amendment 64 Implementation Task Force.
The law was put together during the last legislative session after Amendment 64 passed, making recreational marijuana legal in Colorado. It was modeled on the open container laws governing alcohol in vehicles.
The law requires that marijuana in vehicles on public roadways or right-of-ways be in a sealed container and that the seal should not be broken. But it doesn&#8217;t specify what a sealed container is. The locked containers required for pot shop sales would certainly suffice. But what about a closed baggie? A travel pill holder? A spice jar?
There are also a lot of exceptions in SB-283. Pot in an open container cannot be in the vehicle or even the glovebox where it is &#8220;readily accessible,&#8221; unless that vehicle is designed, maintained and primarily used to transport people for compensation. So unsealed weed in the back seats of cabs or limousines is OK. Open weed in living quarters of a recreational vehicles is too.
It&#8217;s also OK to have unsealed pot way in the back of those stretch vans or SUVs without trunks as long as it is behind the last upright seats.
The serious intent of the law &#8212; and the part that won&#8217;t be open to interpretation &#8212; is the consumption of marijuana while driving.
&#8220;Some of this will be up to the discretion of officers who make stops,&#8221; said Dave Hall, the legislative liaison for the Colorado State Patrol. &#8220;From the law enforcement perspective, we just don&#8217;t want to see people dying on the highways.&#8221;
For those who are ticketed for having pot in open containers, the offense will be considered a traffic infraction and the fine will be $50.
Hall said he expects legislators, working with stakeholders on every side of marijuana legalization, to get to work changing the open container law for pot after the legislative session begins Jan. 8.
Rep. Dan Pabon, D-Denver, said he will do just that because he recognizes the law needs work.
&#8220;We want to make sure it doesn&#8217;t have loopholes,&#8221; he said.
In the meantime, he likes the trunk idea of law enforcers.
&#8220;Frankly, that might be good advice,&#8221; he said.
_Nancy Lofholm: 970-256-1957, [email protected] or twitter.com/nlofholm_
_Read this story on DenverPost.com »_
_TOPICS: COLORADO LAW, COLORADO STATE PARTROL, DUI, ENFORCEMENT, LAW, LEGISLATIVE, POLICE, POLITICS, TASK FORCE, TRAFFIC, VEHICLE_


----------



## seattlegrownewb (Jan 5, 2014)

ive learned through and error imo i prefer to veg 60 days and run 4 under 600 and train/open em up . u gotta have seperate rooms to make it effeciant







Don Gin and Ton said:


> subbed, drunk too. hahahah
> 
> cheers DST for the heads up how many under your 6? i find that anything more than 10 and your affecting your yield id rather do 6 beauties than 10 piss poor i recently learnt the hard way haha
> 
> ...


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

*




dr.D81* which one my kens or cali con


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

kens i have read on there thread other people have had this problem.


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

never had a problem with my kens but I do have a cali connection strain going that does that In veg


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

my kens is crazy slow in veg though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

yes it is mine that was stable has a og type growth in flower the other two had a gdp structure.


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

ya im done doing kens gdp after this grow just too slow veg my cali con strains grow 10 times faster


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

i run rooted clones of it and i dont use much of my space on it


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 5, 2014)

im hoping my blackwater comes out way better then my kens gdp does but my kens is still fire


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2014)

Picked up some clones 2nite.
I got 2 of each...

cherry pie 
blackberry kush 
pineapple kush 
super lemon haze 
grand ak 
blueberry
dark star
atomic NL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2014)

that is a hell of a line up hoss, you will be smoking good


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 6, 2014)

When New York Gov. Cuomo does his state of the stat address he is going to announce that he is signing an executive order for medical marijuana. It's going to have 20 hospitals that will distribute it. The address is on Wed. so there should be more out there about this. He has signed a bunch of executive orders which isn't real democracy but for once its for good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2014)

(*been sending out good vibes to your mom, gigs)

Hey all 
Got side tracked with house stuff, so tonight I indulged in something for me:

Started the paint job on the scooter!

(_used to be pearl white_)
front cover panel (_about 10" x 13", or 25cm X 33cm_):









floorboard side panels:







One more piece to paint orange tomorrow (about the same size as the piece in the first pic), but that's after I finish the wiring this morning.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 6, 2014)

ALBANY, N.Y. &#8212; New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo will announce plans to legalize medical marijuana through an executive order, according to a published report Saturday.
Cuomo is expected to legalize medical marijuana on a limited basis at 20 hospitals for specific conditions, the _New York Times _reported Saturday evening. Cuomo will make the announcement during his State of the State address on Wednesday, the newspaper said, citing unnamed state officials.
The move would be a shift for Cuomo, who is up for re-election in November. As recently as April, he voiced opposition to the idea, questioning whether it could be properly regulated. But he also has said that he would keep an open mind on the issue, saying it is an "evolving one."
"I do not support medical marijuana. I understand the pros and cons. I understand the argument," the Democratic governor told reporters then. "We are looking at it, but at this point, I don't support medical marijuana."
Twenty states have legalized medical marijuana, and Colorado on Wednesday began allowing recreational marijuana use.
There was no immediate comment from Cuomo's office on the report.
The legalization of medical marijuana has repeatedly passed the Democratic-led Assembly, but has failed in the Republican-controlled Senate.
Democratic state Sen. Diane Savino said Saturday she was aware that Cuomo was expected to take a pro-medical marijuana stance in his address. She hailed his change in position.
"I think under his leadership, we can probably have the best, most-regulated, tightest-controlled system in the nation that provides real help for patients," she said.
The Times reported Cuomo is expected to use a provision in the public health law that allows the state health commissioner to approve controlled substances for patients with certain diseases.
State Conservative Party chairman Mike Long knocked Cuomo's stance, saying he should focus on the economy and the weak growth in the state's population.
"Instead of dealing with social issues that appeal to his liberal base, he would be best doing all New Yorkers a favor and get New York back on track," Long said Saturday.
_Spector reports for the Gannett Albany (N.Y.) Bureau_
SHARE 7702CONNECT​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> ... One more piece to paint orange tomorrow (about the same size as the piece in the first pic), but that's after I finish the wiring this morning.



Well...
... MAYBE only one more piece to paint orange tomorrow.
I'm still debating painting the front fender orange, or painting it snakeskin like the rest of the body panels will be.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2014)

And, all 7 of the M1(?) s33ds from dababydroman germed are in party cups.


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 6, 2014)

my grow room and stupid question but how do u make the pics big


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 6, 2014)

I just keep my photo gallery open in another tab while I type my message, then open an image in the gallery to view it and then Right-Click and Copy Image, then go back to my message and paste it in where I want it to be.


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 6, 2014)

hey doobie just tried doing it but it wont come up too paste


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2014)

When you insert your image into the editor: Double click on it. A pop up window will open. Choose the size


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 6, 2014)

1-6-14 almost full thx so much hydrogp


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

nice looking grow, glad you finally figured out how to big up the pics lol.

i think you are going to need another level on your screen at this rate.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2014)

I totally knocked over 3 plants from a shelf today that I had just potted up, lol (and hadnt' watered either)....so dry substrate all over the frikkin shop ffs. Plants are too big to fit into the vertical veg area after being potted up so I have shifted the light to a horizontal stylee and removed some runts and also removed a load and basically cut them in half and stuck them under the t8's in the top veg space. Some nice compact and smelly JAke Dreams, some nice Headband Cali o (or sourkush cali o) and a couple of ok Dream Dogs, but a load of stretchy ones as well. Do't think I have found the keeper yet for them.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 2953223View attachment 2953224View attachment 2953225View attachment 2953234View attachment 2953235View attachment 2953236View attachment 2953237View attachment 2953240View attachment 2953243View attachment 2953244


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2014)

Day 28 - 12/12
[youtube]HLPYhYT1ySk[/youtube]


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

nice one wizzard, i'll take quality over quantity every time. looks sexy.

and jigs plants are coming along nicely too, heard anything from said light guy yet?, i wonder if people think that the only light you use is the little flouro at the top lol there is no led to be seen in your vids and i know why that is it's just funny though. waiting on somebody to comment on your vids "omg you got all that bud from a baby t12?!?!"


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> nice one wizzard, i'll take quality over quantity every time. looks sexy.



I 100 % could and should have vegged longer, but I wouldn't be smoking it right now if that was the case. Pure quality is there, just not the yield.

Good job its all percy


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2014)

I already got the question on one of my videos. Lol... dude was like, why do you only have one light up above everything.... you should put some lights in the middle there.

I don't really know how to get around the issue. No one wants to watch me take them down every video, nor watch a video with them up. I guess I should show them sitting there so people understand. It's funny.

I should call the videos 28w flouro closet grow.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahaha. Could keep a good comedy going in comments


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

i've been unsubbed over crimbo!?!? Happy new year 600!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2014)

Holy shit its cold outside!!!

On the plus side girls are living it


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah, it's cold and headed to sunny ole England.
a North Dakota weather report about this storm
[video=youtube_share;x8hGIF9FljM]http://youtu.be/x8hGIF9FljM[/video]


cof


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 2953476View attachment 2953477View attachment 2953479View attachment 2953481 some pics of a cpl of my flowering girls, 4 weeks 12/12
View attachment 2953478View attachment 2953480View attachment 2953474View attachment 2953475 my NLB auto day 65 from seed, this is getting chopped later 2nite when i get the kids in bed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

* 



























​ 
*


----------



## Sleepybud (Jan 6, 2014)

That's beautiful, SG!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I have an 8" Blockbuster hood and like it. Has a better spread for the 4x4 tent I use than others I have had.
> I am using it currently without the glass since I have a 600 in there and its winter time.
> Temps are under 80, and generally 75-76*


i thought i was the only one around with an 8" hood. i love it... i cant vent properly so it lets me cool it easier. i paid far too much for it, but its an amazing hood/ballast/bulb set up. eye hortilux super hps 600 on a lumatek (2007 - ish). bulb is nearly two years old... its fading slower than ANY other bulb ive had. its been banged up and shook up and all too... i love my 600 setup. so much more than my 1000

however if i remove my glass it seems like it makes it the heat worse... like the glass helps redirect some of the heat back away from the plants and with the breeze that is flowing thru and around the hood from a couple of box fans. i actually JUST tried this last night... because im having to keep a space heater on in the flower room. so its easy to not wake up early enough to shut it off before the lights come on. Atm its not worth going out to get another timer and risking a ticket due to the weather emergency... or get stuck. im in a buick lesabre, not a monster truck lmao! 

so ive been trying to do a balancing act... hard. la con is doing great tho. i must have got a lucky seed... growing better than the 2 bubba kush i grew, which its very similar to. loves having a ton of perlite and drying out quickly. the PGA next to it, loves having its soil nice and soaked w/ plenty of nutes. well this La Con is even more nute hungry, i couldnt believe it... i figured it would be a slow feeder. just a slow stretch/veg is all. it loves its nutes, as long as it gets to dry out the way it likes to. i figured it would be like that, growing the bubbas first taught me a bit on how to treat the la con probably. 

Ive been putting my heavily indica plants in a mix of roots organics original potting mix and perlite, just like all my plants go into now. Only i add quite a bit of extra perlite to the mix for these heavy indicas. seems to be making a world of difference. i didnt do it with one indica i had, it just had more problems all around... seemed to have stemmed from the soil holding too much moisture. which RO potting mix can be bad for if u arent used to it. i always add perlite to it. just alot more in the indicas.



genuity said:


> in about 2 weeks ill be popping 7 FAK & 12 alienfire........you know what they gonna do,they gonna have sex..icky!!!!
> ill post the sex scandal pics in the 600 breeding club.


TIGHT!!!(<---ha ha funny ya know?? tight? tight buds = tight action for the pollen??  ) 

so happy to come in from the -50 F wind chill and shoveling 2 ft of snow (literally) out of my driveway after the plow comes by and makes it about 4 ft of extremely heavy ice and snow clumps, and see genuity say this  now on to digging thru 30 pages of 600... edit will come soon


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Picked up some clones 2nite.
> I got 2 of each...
> 
> cherry pie
> ...


NOW we're talking!

I am glad to hear that your clone dude came through.

Envy some of those though....I oughta be able to get 
that Cherry Pie, where I am.

JD


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

started trimming the auto
View attachment 2953694 1st 2 branches dnne
View attachment 2953695 this is whats still left to be done
View attachment 2953696 a close up of a trimmed bud


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> it's been that price in this area for several years.
> 
> 
> cof


to this whole thing. there is some bud that goes thru my area, or was maybe i should say... every once in a while. it would be INSANE good. like best in your life... but be some stupid price like 25-30 a gram. 
tried some Larry OGK that was 30 gram, was nice. not worth the $ tho. 

had some purple haze that was $1000+ for a oz. stupid... we got about 3.5 grams for around 75 bux from the guy's "buddy". that was some of the STRONGEST weed i ever smoked, insane. tasted like roses/flowery, was fully purple. 
both of those/most of the same came from the hoods of Detroit and Flint too... im talking the bad side of town big time. so that had a play in the $$. 

in my old stupid school district i was zoned into... where the rich kids where, and i wasnt one; they had "Fifties" or (50's) which meant $50 an eighth (1/8 oz, 3.5g) usually we'd know someone who would "hook us up" for a bit cheaper tho... but damn fine bud in those days. 

even the "regs" or "mids" we used to get were very good at times i saved 100's of seeds from them. they usually make nice plants, but i havent tried one in years.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

One of the reasons growing your own is PRICELESS! Otherwise long live home grown dank at realistically reasonable prices!


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

we need a club 600 dispensary, get your daily dank for free.

starting with blue pit and a bit of cheese, because a party without cheese, well it's no party imo.

[video=youtube;5DYg9WHV-kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DYg9WHV-kA[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

How am I supposed to follow that^ Amazing, commonplace, yet still kept from humanity by the lack of humanity. Seen it before, but thanks for sharing doc,,, tis good to see some good news every now and then. 










Day 6~ 12/12, BnS
Always stinky, things should get interesting in the coming weeks.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2014)

right on... share with those who need as well. i love that a few people benefit from the PGA from seizures for whatever reason. im just glad to give it to them, instead of someone who will try to turn it around or roll it into a blunt and be all "gangsta"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 2954003 View attachment 2954004 View attachment 2954002

well thats the Northern lights blue (auto) all chopped down and hanging to dry now, got just under 10 oz from her wet,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2014)

i stay off of facebook and i happened to see it smoking with the old lady. i have seen a few stories like this and is always nice to see. great looking welsh some of the frostiest i have seen bravo! Garyboy i think you got the best auto seed ever good harvest  Whodat you can follow up damn near any post with style.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

cheers Dr, it was a freebie with my last order as well i dont normally grow autos but thought id chuck it in with the other girls, it was on 12/12 lighting as well for the last 4 weeks so i think if it had been left on 18/6 all the way though it would have yielded more


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2014)

DB, thats coming along really nice, are you leaving it like that or gonna clear it or something after?

Welsh Thats some beautiful Buddage there!!

Jig, they are coming along as well as could be expected.
I think yield is gonna be on par with your best pulls from that closet.

SG, I love that sideways vert setup you have there, really well designed!

Smellz, I am using the Blockbuster without glass, but still have fan connected to each side, and with the 12" fan oscillating over the canopy I have canopy temps at or below 80* during this time of yr, and 73-77* above light, and 12" under light.

JD, that clone guy still flaked.
I would kick his A** if I could lol.
I am so behind now!
Anyway thats my fault for putting all my eggs in one basket as they say.

The new clone PPL are these 2 chicks, and they have bad-a** strains, clean quality hella green...and only $5 each
The other guy wanted $10 each and strung me along for 3 weeks.

They say you get what you pay for, but in this case I got way more!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2014)

King, that is going to be a nice canopy when it flowers.

Gary, those autos are really puklling weight!
I didnt know they could get that big??
I might get a few for the hell of it and throw em outside in a few months.

Who, what can I say you have one of the cleanest setups I have ever seen, no matter what method you use and it the plants always show the love you give [email protected]!

Anyone else I missed, great work since everything on here is KICKING!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2014)

I found a few webs in the garage on a DOG, and a Grape Krush.
I thought I was home free, but no real damage done yet with the cold temps, and higher than optimal RH.
I sprayed em up and hosed em off.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks allot Bass. 
Get on those mites brother, dont let those fukers prosper.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

Webs....Grrr! 

I learned to look for *any* string or hair looking thing,
and to confirm not-a-web.

My habaneros are still sprouts...it is too cold for them to grow much.

I may just buy some to make my first pepper spray.

I love harmless preventatives. Kapow! turned out to be a tad harsh but
I would use it again, but will rinse it well afterwards. 

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2014)

And again... thanks a lot bass.  I'm pretty stoked about where things are headed in the closet. I agree it may be a record harvest. And with less than half the wattage of lights used too.

Here's the update on my guitar. I'm super duper excited. And FYI... the les paul forums absolutely SUCK compared to RIU.

Tracking Detail

In Transit. Day(s) Left 2

Scheduled Delivery Updated To: Wednesday, 01/08/2014, By End of Day
Last Location: Salt Lake City, UT, United States, Monday, 01/06/2014

Additional Information
Shipped/Billed On: 01/02/2014
Type: Package
Weight: 19.50 lbs

WOOOOHOOOOOO.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2014)

I didnt see anything inside, but Ill look really close tomorrow morning after dropping kids at school


Heres what going on out in the garage where I found the webs.



My lunch (turkey, roast beef, spring lettuce mix, bells, avocados, jalapeno jack cheese, tomato)
I wish it was on a hoagie roll instead of 3 sliced of toasted wheat though.


The Dog that had a web


Bassman's Kush


Sour OG x 60s Kush


The other Dog pheno (green one)


BBM





These 2 are just an aerial view


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2014)

well i am off to plant my BB pips 9 s1 dogs ( 1 was cracked) most of the BP and about half the Fireballs in 24 hours. i put my first f1 cross Alligator Kush in flower last night i am super stoked i have wanted the space to do this for a long time. my CS reversed OG has throne pods straight of like a dream. i have pics of all but i have some work to do.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2014)

bassman

spidermites leave white, or yellow freckles on the leaves....I didn't see any in your pics. I believe that you have common house spiders, which are fairly harmless as long as the webs don't take over.

frosty looking wenches


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> bassman
> 
> spidermites leave white, or yellow freckles on the leaves....I didn't see any in your pics. I believe that you have common house spiders, which are fairly harmless as long as the webs don't take over.
> 
> ...


yeah i didnt see damage either, hopefully it isnt an issue


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2014)

In my experience damage always shows before webs. Im always keeping an eye out for the dreaded white spots on topsides of the leafs, then flipping over to check for live mite action on the undersides. Treatment should not wait until damage is found, preventative measures are the best defense agains spidermites.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2014)

I get spiders in my closet sometimes... might just be that.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 6, 2014)

What's up 600? BudprOn! Alaskan Ice - WW x Haze. 

View attachment 2954367View attachment 2954370View attachment 2954374


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2014)

nice looking plants swag your avatar gets me every time


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2014)

Morning folks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2014)

'Morning to you, D

I'm about to cook up a pizza before I get more done on the scoot.
After a bowlski.


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just joined club 600. Upgraded from a 150w. Well the dumbass UPS fag dropped the light off at the leasing office with 5 min b4 close. Lazy fucker didnt even attempt to bring it to the door. Had me pissed all night. Now waiting like a kid on Christmas eve for present in the morning.  God, i hate apartments. I miss my house!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2014)

I got skeletons in mine, lol....


jigfresh said:


> I get spiders in my closet sometimes... might just be that.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2014)

DST said:


> I got skeletons in mine, lol....


we all do.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> yeah i didnt see damage either, hopefully it isnt an issue


Well, that is good news. Good call COF.

JD


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> great looking welsh some of the frostiest i have seen bravo!


Cheers man, very very frosty shit and very very stinky. That particular SinMint Pheno is a keeper!
The Blimburns are very very frosty too and have that true piney, ethanol type offensive smell. Mmmmm.



bassman999 said:


> Welsh Thats some beautiful Buddage there!!


Thanks dude, some serious dank bud, cuts are going to be great with a good veg.


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, i got my 600w hooked up and its seems to be working properly. VERY BRIGHT! and its dimmed at 50%. My question is how long should i keep it at 300w then bump to 450 then 600. They're used to 150w HPS and a few cfls. Appreciate any help. (will also do some forum searching for answers)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2014)

bout' a month in.....


XXX


XXX


Blue Pit


Blue Pit




I hear it's cold in the East,
here in so. cal.
T-shirt skiing, couldn't escape the sun.

smoked a bowl on the way up..
smiled all the way down........[video=youtube;SiLM5L8nY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiLM5L8nY6M&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

enjoy your day all........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

man that bowl messed you up. imagine boarding backwards all the way down


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2014)

Other than the FFOF these plants have only had a combined total of 4 tbsp of any types of supplements added in the 23 days they've been in the buckets. 2 doses of super thrive, 2 shots of medium strength grow, 2 shots of fulvic acid and one shot of nectar. The nectar will be a regular from here on, and I'll throw in a bit of bloom at some point and the avalanche at week 5. The headband was what I burned the worst in the coco previously. It got harvested a hair early and I lost a lot of weight although it was great weed. These are going to be that much better! Still have the 600MH in and I continue to pull branches up a ring as they are able.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jan 7, 2014)

Six blue dreams one week into flowering, switching to HPS bulb tomorrow. Bought as clones 8 inches or so, then vegged about a month.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know why they keep coming out upside down....


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

are you growing in new zealand by any chance?

they look nice all jokes aside, are they under a mh lamp i take it?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2014)

Making me dizzy lol...here.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2014)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I don't know why they keep coming out upside down....


Oh bummer, I was thinking it was a zero gravity ceiling grow.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol..yeah their under a MH at the moment. Up in northern Cali. I haven't fed them at all yet but I want to get some bud food when I can afford it.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a long time friend who doesn't smoke that recently got into gardening and plants in general. He's growing all kinds of shit, plants, flowers, vegetables. So he tells me he wants to grow some weed too just for fun... this was in like December. I said yeah well without any equipment you aren't going to have much luck starting a seed in winter and sticking it in the window. He didnt care, I got a bunch of seeds so I gave him some anyways. He's kept me in the loop on the "grow" with pics now and then. So check this bad motherfucker out! Started from seed in winter on a windowsill! Oh I lol'd so hard when he sent me this picture. The plant has since stopped budding due to lack of light and will eventually revert to vegging if he doesn't end the "grow" beforehand  It's a peacock BTW


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> DB, thats coming along really nice, are you leaving it like that or gonna clear it or something after?
> 
> Welsh Thats some beautiful Buddage there!!
> 
> ...



i feel u bass... about the blockbuster. 

im holding out on getting some crap that needs to be mailed to someone too. i feel bad but the weather here is INSANE. my mailbox was destroyed by the plow. i got stuck really bad once. even being super careful... just bad weather and poor roads. no fun. plants need heaters in their rooms to stay decent temps... ugh.

i can get clones thank goodness, even was told there are PGA's available for me, i was happy to hear. but i have to drive to detroit area to get them. so... yeah bad drive... at least i have one tiny clone of it still, that lived thru 5 days w/o light and heat. its finally growing again. 

the Southern charms were babied a bit more and i managed to keep then healthy... they just have to come out of the solo cups they were started in. very good growth on each so far. Both have a nice smell so far, not extreme or anything, but nice! big wide finger leaves so far, tight nodes. responding well to cold issues, as seedlings. 
both are vigorous, i hope they one is at least female  if not ill keep a bit of their pollen!

my stuff is flowering ok tho, i like my La Con. first run from a single fem DNA/RP seed. along with an OG #18, which is a clone of the original single fem seed of that strain i got at the same time. took forever to veg the la con.  smells alot like dark chocolate, not much sweet like most bubba kush has. but its diggin the low humidity or something... idk. suckin up nutes and water very well. 

gonna have to get that damn expensive pack to get a cord for pics from my digi, rediculous. have 2 PGA's that are a bit smaller and tame, but topped out and stuff. did i miss any good suggestions finding an 8 point usb?? or so its called... for a digi camera to computer usb. sry if i did... ive been trying to dig thru 600 and read up tho!

u guys have great grows and pics. fantastic!! club 600 is kickin' ass it seems, even thru rough weather for a few of us! u are lucky if its not bad were u are!  much love u guys!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2014)

HighnessBC951 said:


> Well, i got my 600w hooked up and its seems to be working properly. VERY BRIGHT! and its dimmed at 50%. My question is how long should i keep it at 300w then bump to 450 then 600. They're used to 150w HPS and a few cfls. Appreciate any help. (will also do some forum searching for answers)



I think you could bump it up to 600 right away with no ill effect. I go from cfl to 600 all the time. Now going from any artificial light to sunlight is a different story, thats when "hardening off" is mos def needed. 
In your case though, if the plants dont really need all 600w you could save some electricity, but really Id just turn it up to 600w anyway 







Hey folks, been fixing a few busted pipes today lol aint got nothing better to do anyways


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quick dried tester of the Rascal OG...bottom bud
53 days 12/12


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I think you could bump it up to 600 right away with no ill effect. I go from cfl to 600 all the time. Now going from any artificial light to sunlight is a different story, thats when "hardening off" is mos def needed.
> In your case though, if the plants dont really need all 600w you could save some electricity, but really Id just turn it up to 600w anyway
> 
> 
> ...


I 2nd that, I would put it to 600 right off. I would start the hood a little higher and work it down over the course of a few days though. Grats on the 600!

EDIT: That is assuming that you have ducted appropriately. Keep a close eye on temps. I always like to keep a thermometer at the plant tops when making lighting changes to get a feel for temps at the canopy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> we need a club 600 dispensary, get your daily dank for free.
> 
> starting with blue pit and a bit of cheese, because a party without cheese, well it's no party imo.
> 
> [video=youtube;5DYg9WHV-kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DYg9WHV-kA[/video]






Imagine that  "Club 600" storefront. 600 strains available, Id love to be a part of that! Lots of BB gear too Id imagine  

Hey here's a post in another thread I made shortly before yours,,,, More cheese please!





whodatnation said:


> Anything with cheese on it sounds good to me


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2014)

I posted this story when it happened, hopefully she wins the lawsuit... Yet again the tax payers are footing the bill for misconduct by their own employees, any other job id imagine they'd be "terminated". 



According to a new federal lawsuit filed on behalf of a 54-year old woman identified in the complaint only as &#8220;Jane Doe,&#8221; the U.S. Border Patrol subjected the woman to 6 hours of humiliating cavity searches looking for drugs that were never there.
Jane was crossing a bridge on her way to El Paso from Mexico when she was stopped by Border Patrol agents. She was selected for more screening by the agents, which involved a probing of the crevice of her butt. Next a dog &#8220;alerted&#8221; on Jane while she was standing in a line with others. This led to a strip search, vaginal and anal search by flashlight, a trip to the hospital for x-rays, forced laxative, a gynecological exam and a CT scan. When nothing was found, Jane was told to either sign a form consenting to all that was done to her or she would be billed for all the procedures forced upon her.
Jane refused to sign anything and later received a bill for some $5,000. Readers may remember a similar case involving a New Mexico man last month.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I posted this story when it happened, hopefully she wins the lawsuit... Yet again the tax payers are footing the bill for misconduct by their own employees, any other job id imagine they'd be "terminated".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The title of the story linked says it all:



> [h=2]Drug Warriors Kidnap and Sexually Assault a Woman After Getting Permission From a Dog[/h]


Fucking insane.

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2014)

That is crazy shizz dang.
Fårk i cant sleep. Deep Blue x Livers. A new tent with 600w. Getting setup. Dog. Bho. Drug warrior kidnap. All this on my mind  Ill try a copy paste and hit the sack.


Dog weekly




I like the way it grows.. Fast





Week 1-2






Week2-3






Week 3-4






Week 4-5




​


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I posted this story when it happened, hopefully she wins the lawsuit... Yet again the tax payers are footing the bill for misconduct by their own employees, any other job id imagine they'd be "terminated".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is militant fascism and a travesty that i to have endured. i was straight profiled by German Customs and was accused of smoking hash in the transit area which i had not. Well i need to go to bed i have to be at work at 4 am to go to MS over near Vicksberg, but i never do. i am only waiting on two fireballs and one blue pit to pop. Fairy i got my package i will get with you on some of the genetics in the pips, and see if there are any you want to see grown out hell i'm game, and a big thanks kiss-ass


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;pKuXyeAGzEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKuXyeAGzEU[/video]

for the doobieman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2014)

nice that is bad ass


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF!!!!!
[video=youtube;VFvik_THcNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFvik_THcNQ[/video]

milk dose a body good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2014)

HighnessBC951 said:


> Well, i got my 600w hooked up and its seems to be working properly. VERY BRIGHT! and its dimmed at 50%. My question is how long should i keep it at 300w then bump to 450 then 600. They're used to 150w HPS and a few cfls. Appreciate any help. (will also do some forum searching for answers)


I would increase the watts when my plants got taller/wider. 

Like 12 inch to 18 - 300w - 2x2

18 to 30 inches - 450w - 3x3

3 ft and Beyond- 600w - 4x4


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2014)

My Rascal OG sample bud was actually pretty good for not being mature yet or cure.
\Not to mention I speed dried it in the microwave

I can tell the difference with it being flushed though


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2014)

there's no point in running a 600 on less that 100%. as it has been mentioned, just keep them far enough away to pervent them from burning.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2014)

A plant can only use so much light. Small plants need less light than big plants.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> bout' a month in.....
> 
> 
> XXX
> ...


You had the sun following you down the hill, how freakin cool!!!!



whodatnation said:


> I posted this story when it happened, hopefully she wins the lawsuit... Yet again the tax payers are footing the bill for misconduct by their own employees, any other job id imagine they'd be "terminated".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgraceful!!!!!! It's not nice having your bottom messed around with!!! I'll vouch for that

S'morgens 6ers.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> WTF!!!!!
> [video=youtube;VFvik_THcNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFvik_THcNQ[/video]
> 
> milk dose a body good.


Some high-end guitar picks are made of casein, too.


I wonder if it would also be a good material to make a decent nut for a guitar, too?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some high-end guitar picks are made of casein, too.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it would also be a good material to make a decent nut for a guitar, too?


talk about a sour note haha!!! well good night all


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2014)

*_Ouch!!!!_*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2014)

Just goes to show:

You can pick your guitar, you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your friend's nose.
Have to be a pretty fucking good friend for ME to go digging for gold in his old, abandoned Hairy Rhino Mine.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool article on guitar plectrums:
**with sound samples if you scroll down a bit
*
*http://www.seymourduncan.com/tonefiend/recording/about-those-expensive-picks/*


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thx for the advice every1. Lovin the 600 club; you guys are actually/really helpful. Must be the lovely dank and high yields keeping every1 ina good mood. Those cfl threads often get some angry ppl lol


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2014)

Dogs are doon.....another dog lot to do today...snore.















slainte, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2014)

Was just thinking, next cross I might try will be the Male Fireballs x Dog....got to be HOT DOGS!!!!!! no?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 8, 2014)

Well can't wait for.dam now seeing gum that dog haha week on Friday al go print my map.out today, still can't get my pics on so.gona try with the camera again and just have to get yous an few of how.they are today


----------



## budolskie (Jan 8, 2014)

well few pics the long way round, fuck knows why no computer is reading my memory card in the phone!!!!


but anyway 
1st 2 pics dog no1 
2nd 2 pics dog no2 
3rd 4 pics dog no3
4th 3 pics giga bud
last 3 pics them together and the temps.......

will be flipping this weekend to get them down in march then i will be running my first in the 8x4 with 2 600s for a big summer harvest haha i hope


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 8, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> there's no point in running a 600 on less that 100%. as it has been mentioned, just keep them far enough away to pervent them from burning.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree with this statement completely. There is now way you are going to get the full effect of the 600 watt color spectrum if you don't run it at full strength. If you only give the bulb 1/2 of the energy it's designed for there is no way you are getting the results this bulb was designed for. I have 2 types of dim. ballast and have played with this to know 1/2 power slows the veg cycle down.IMO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2014)

hahah hot dogs. that should be a blinder D. i just popped those few fireballs. nice haul of dog again!


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

hot dog hash hot dogs will be a right treat and with the amount of resin that strain will produce i predict a lot of them for you in the future.

have you spluffed anything with the fb male yet?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I agree with this statement completely. There is now way you are going to get the full effect of the 600 watt color spectrum if you don't run it at full strength. If you only give the bulb 1/2 of the energy it's designed for there is no way you are getting the results this bulb was designed for. I have 2 types of dim. ballast and have played with this to know 1/2 power slows the veg cycle down.IMO


Well that is news to me. 

I veg first 30 days with 6500k CFL tho so I not concerned.

Also I got excellent growth under 450 on my goji.

If it ain't broke.. Lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well that is news to me.
> 
> I veg first 30 days with 6500k CFL tho so I not concerned.
> 
> ...






curious old fart said:


> there's no point in running a 600 on less that 100%. as it has been mentioned, just keep them far enough away to pervent them from burning.
> 
> 
> cof





jimmer6577 said:


> I agree with this statement completely. There is now way you are going to get the full effect of the 600 watt color spectrum if you don't run it at full strength. If you only give the bulb 1/2 of the energy it's designed for there is no way you are getting the results this bulb was designed for. I have 2 types of dim. ballast and have played with this to know 1/2 power slows the veg cycle down.IMO


IDK, I've ran them at lower settings simply to reduce residual temps. Of course raising them higher will prevent burning in some situations, but if there are limited or no means of pulling enough air out of the room or fast enough, then residual temps can be an issue. Excessive residual temps can effect humidity levels and invites unwanted visitors. Its a challenge I face in the summer because my room gradually increased in size (plants and tents not cubic feet), it wasn't planned to function like it is now - Every grower's famous words HA!

I do agree completely that reducing the output most likely effects wavelengths though.... But any setting grows dank!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well that is news to me.
> 
> I veg first 30 days with 6500k CFL tho so I not concerned.
> 
> ...


You can grow under any light. If you look at the actual color spectrum of bulbs you will see where just because a bulb is 6500k you will see all watts and bulb types give you different blue light which is what the 6500 k is. If you take a bulb designed to run with 600 watts and only give it 300 or 450 it will not produce the same blues that it was designed for. I'm not arguing, just wanted to share my opinion with the poster who asked the ? . I've also have some history with electrical circuitry and wiring and understand the principles behind it. The resistance in the bulb that lights up is like anything else electric, it's meant to be ran at what its rated for any thing else will damage it and cause inefficiency. And if you only ran 450 watts how do you know what 600 will do. To compare you have to do first.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

DST said:


> Was just thinking, next cross I might try will be the Male Fireballs x Dog....got to be HOT DOGS!!!!!! no?


I like Firey Dog Balls. Can see the mascot now. You know how dogs scratch their ass by walking with their hind legs up... there could be one of those with flames shooting out. 

Baby slept through the night 2 nights ago. WOOT... things are moving right along.


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Jan 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> You can grow under any light. If you look at the actual color spectrum of bulbs you will see where just because a bulb is 6500k you will see all watts and bulb types give you different blue light which is what the 6500 k is. If you take a bulb designed to run with 600 watts and only give it 300 or 450 it will not produce the same blues that it was designed for. I'm not arguing, just wanted to share my opinion with the poster who asked the ? . I've also have some history with electrical circuitry and wiring and understand the principles behind it. The resistance in the bulb that lights up is like anything else electric, it's meant to be ran at what its rated for any thing else will damage it and cause inefficiency. And if you only ran 450 watts how do you know what 600 will do. To compare you have to do first.


Thx. Yea, i bumped it to 450w this morning and you're absolutely correct. The spectrum at 300w is more on the red end; @ 450w the light starts to take on a more blue/white mixed with red color. And even lighter at 600w. So yeah, like i said; you're absolutely correct with that info. I was just trying to keep my babies from getting messed up since i jumped from 150w. Read so much misinformation about giving them too much light too quick, but my bubbas seem to enjoy the higher wattage. First time around the block as far as 600w, & second time around the "grow" block. Amazing how much you can learn from 1st to 2nd grow. Sure i have A LOT more to learn. THX ALL


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2014)

DST said:


> Was just thinking, next cross I might try will be the Male Fireballs x Dog....got to be HOT DOGS!!!!!! no?



Oh lord, that had me cracking up. Cant deny that "hot dogs" is perfect, no doubt. I just wanna say "flaming franks".





I didnt even think about the switchable ballast thing, and now that jimmer cleared the air I'll have to agree. I think the advantage of having a switchable ballast is the ability to use different size bulbs and only having to purchase one ballast,,, not to purchase one balast and one bulb to use different wattages... Cant have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

Or you can use CMH bulbs. Then you only need an HPS ballast. But that's a whole different thing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

The bulb rating 2700k and 6500k refer to color temperature. It has to do with spectrum of the bulb and when dimming there will be a spectral dimmer curve for that bulb. Not to get too specific but I am HEAVILY involved with lighting for entertainment. We rely on the dimmer drop in visual spectrum to create specific effects for stage and tv. However. HIDs are a little bit different (Most modern moving-lights are HID) than say a standard halogen bulb. The dimmer curve does not react the same way because you are not truly dimming and do not really rely on the resistance in the filament. The bulb is fired and a constant amount of watts are sent to illuminate the gases inside the bulb. You are just knocking down the operating watts with a "dimmable" hid ballast. My practical experience has been that dimming an hid does lose some spectrum (at least visually) but less so that any other type of bulb I have used. My last grow ended up running a 1000W bulb on a 600w dimmable ballast and I think I f'd up and had it set at 400w. spectrum was more red but still grew big frosty buds. As much so as running my magnetic 400 with 400w bulb. So take that for what its worth.

BTW.. A majority of Moving lights do not "dim". They use a shutter system to dim and therefore exhibit no spectral curve. I am pretty sure you could grow under one though. Most are 2k HID at 6800k. There is a UV filter on them or you would get sunburned under one. 

Thought some of you would enjoy my stupid factoids...lol^^^


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

Also...

If you look at nature... The sun is much more "daylight" spectrum leaning towards MH during the spring/summer. As Fall comes the days become more "warm light" leaning towards HPS. I feel it is pretty accepted that plants veg better under "daylight". I have a hunch that not only photo period but spectrum have a hand in triggering flower. Obviously photo period plays the strongest role but spectrum may have a part in telling the plant to grow less and bud more... I have flowered under both and always bigger buds from an HPS. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree the spectrum has signals to the plant. Like you said, not near as strong as the signals the timing has, but signals none the less.

I think HPS grows fatter stems and a stronger overall plant in veg over MH as I think the red is usually used to bulk things up in the fall after they have grown nice and tall in the spring summer. And the MH in flower tells the plants to grow their pretty growth as opposed to their bulky growth. Less yield but frostier, prettier, tastier buds.

Also I think the plants stretch more in veg under HPS as I think they think it's fall and there is no time to veg slow, they have to get tall soon, so they stretch.

I love imagining what plants think. I believe that is why my plants are so happy... I try to consider their feelings on the situation.

Love the light tech talk bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea jig. I think that has something to do with growing good bud. People would think I am silly because I mix my nutes according to what I think the plants are telling me. What would I like if I was a plant? ...see... such a stoner... thats why they grow for me...LOL 

Thanks... I do not like getting too technical but its hard not to chime in. Ive been doing entertainment lighting for about 25yrs now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

any body seen FMILY? I sent him contact info a few days ago but haven't heard back or seen posts on here. Wondering if he is ok?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

That's fam for you bro. He disappears for a few days at a time. He's fine I'm sure.

Hey G, that mat you sent is the 2nd most used thing we have after the swing. A daily part of our lives.  Thanks agian.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2014)

Some shots from last night

Getting more purple everyday 

Day 32 12/12. I'd say prob another 4 weeks and I'll chop. Prob first week of Feb, guess only time will tell


Just a few shots of everyone as group



So today's goal is to get a speaker put up in the corner so the girls have a constant stream of internet radio 

Oh and someguy and jig I love to imagine what my plants are thinking lol. 

Stay high guys.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's fam for you bro. He disappears for a few days at a time. He's fine I'm sure.
> 
> Hey G, that mat you sent is the 2nd most used thing we have after the swing. A daily part of our lives.  Thanks agian.




Thanks jig.. that makes me feel better. 

OMG! the mats.. Dude.. the piano mat is the bomb. He got one for Christmas and LOVES it. Man its tough... he was telling me all morning to not go to work....LOL. 

You would get a kick out of this... this last weekend we were eating out... all 4 of us. He got so pissed off! I had to walk him and katie out to feed and he was screaming at me and the whole restaurant. Nothing like a pissed off baby in public.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

oh and there is my daughter at the table alone...lol poor girl. Maybe this is good birth control as she gets older here....


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2014)

right on jig,they really help get them back & abs strong...with all the reaching & kicking going on.

looking dam good giggs,that one (GG X WF) is looking beast mode,way ahead of the rest.

hot dogging hell yea,oh!!! that is something else.
^^^^^^^DO NOT GOGGLE


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

some pics of my flowering girls, all 4 weeks 1 day into 12/12

View attachment 2955986View attachment 2955988View attachment 2955990 Big bang #1
 Big bang #2
 Purple paralysis #1
View attachment 2955989 Big bang #3
View attachment 2955991 Purple paralysis #2
View attachment 2955985View attachment 2955987 Exo
 NLB drying nicely


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

That PP is insane looking. Are those colas a meter long?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That PP is insane looking. Are those colas a meter long?


yeah it grows crazy colas and pretty much no side branching, there not quite a meter lol i wish but they are about 35-40cm from top to bottom of each cola, only about 2"-3" thick just now but im hoping they fatten up over the next 4-5 weeks
the Big bang aint far behind either, the colas on them are about 20-25cm long apart from one plant that has smaller fatter colas


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Garybhoy those look great!
Are those the choice phenos, or just what popped?
I might want to get a few for some added yield, while I grow my low yielding faves.

Have you grown any of these stains before?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Garybhoy those look great!
> Are those the choice phenos, or just what popped?
> I might want to get a few for some added yield, while I grow my low yielding faves.
> 
> Have you grown any of these stains before?


no mate they were just what popped i only bought 2 seeds of the PP and thats the 2 u see in the pics, i have cuttings from them both tho in the veg tent so will be keeping the strain going if it smokes as good as it grows, this is my 1st time with these strains i havent grown any of the 3 before, but my plan is to have a perpetual Exo & PP grow, might keep a Big bang as well because they are frosty as fuck and will be excellent for making hash with.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> right on jig,they really help get them back & abs strong...with all the reaching & kicking going on.
> 
> looking dam good giggs,that one (GG X WF) is looking beast mode,way ahead of the rest.
> 
> ...


Yea she's in total beast mode and I'm totally ok with that 

So glad I took 14 cuts of her  

She will live on!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no mate they were just what popped i only bought 2 seeds of the PP and thats the 2 u see in the pics, i have cuttings from them both tho in the veg tent so will be keeping the strain going if it smokes as good as it grows, this is my 1st time with these strains i havent grown any of the 3 before, but my plan is to have a perpetual Exo & PP grow, might keep a Big bang as well because they are frosty as fuck and will be excellent for making hash with.


is that the Cream of the crop PP, and Greenhouse Big Bang?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> is that the Cream of the crop PP, and Greenhouse Big Bang?


yeah thats the ones mate


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

Dude... fuck me. I can't find a damned lighter in this whole house. I'm thinking I'll use a twig and the stove lol. This is a first for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... fuck me. I can't find a damned lighter in this whole house. I'm thinking I'll use a twig and the stove lol. This is a first for me.


I bet you'll buy a pack after this though lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2014)

i feel you bass... i have a couple low yield plants going. but i love the final product too much. ive yet to try the two i have going atm tho. the OG18 and La Con. but they are just like growing the bubba'a that ive grown. its only for the final product, for the most part.

sry jig. i hate that!! be careful.... plz!

dont inhale a bunch of yucky crap. i used to use matches with the heads cut off. light the wood, use that to light my smoke. avoids butane at least...

BUT sometimes if not careful u could inhale a big gob of the matchwood smoke. YUCK!!! so be careful


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

You need a gun and bag kit. Problem solved. .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

i have a stash of about 20 clipper lighters, flints, and gas just to prevent that very situation Jig, i have had it in the past tho and i have an electric cooker that wont light nothing, try hanging ur face over a toaster trying to light a joint lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2014)

the group home i worked at had stains from all the cigs lit off the electric stove burners.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i have a stash of about 20 clipper lighters, flints, and gas just to prevent that very situation Jig, i have had it in the past tho and i have an electric cooker that wont light nothing, try hanging ur face over a toaster trying to light a joint lol


A stash of 20 clipper lighters eh? Ohhh so you're THAT guy!? jk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

yeah im that guy that goes out for a night and comes home with 5 lighters in his pocket lol usually when ive had a few too many drinks tho


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a brother that used to be like that. I watched when he started pulling them out of his shirt, pants and coat after a night out....22. The lighter stopped here. It must have been a good night.....this was over 30 years ago.

I get a 5 pack of large bics for less than $4 at the wally world check out.


cof


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey fellas, doing the lazy copy and paste thing lol

*

HELLO Friends!

Okay so Day 87 of 12/12 for the Critical Kush's, After a very strenuous look at all 3 plants trichomes, I decided to chop CK 1 today. CK1 is the one that has the most purple in color...

As i was chopping the smell of lemons, diesel,even all OG type smells were real dank. Very sticky, the smell is very unique so far to anything i have ever come across, very intrested in how this one cures.

The keif I smoked from trimming was amazing, very cerebral, calming, but very strong. For a minute i felt overcome with many thoughts had to take a deep breath, then the calmness took over, if this is any indication of the smoke, it will be very potent, and flavorful. 

Heres the CK1 harvest day: 87 days of 12/12:




The Manifold :




The Budz:




..&#8230;




&#8230;. Now they are up and hanging &#8230; & looking very yummy!


FJG​
​

*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok, so i've been cutting the square for 9 hours and all thats left is a bit of popcorn. This pheno is a bit slow and it's day 44 of 12:12. I'm really happy with the results. Next time I'll put 12 in a sq instead of 9 and use scrog netting again because by week 3 they all needed tying up. 

Jamaican Dream - Eva Seeds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2014)

well i am home after 16 hours in to day and i am pooped. i hope every one is doing good my pips are breaking dirt and i will be droping male pollen in two days or so and fem in a week or so i hav say 10 to 15 pods on the og more then pistols. so i will read up tomorrow after i get home from getting my plates back for my tuck and driving it home. 


> *Was just thinking, next cross I might try will be the Male Fireballs x Dog....got to be HOT DOGS!!!!!! no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to funny d


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a guitar to keep my other one company.  Sounds lush.


new on the left.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 8, 2014)

Noooice!!
Now, you need to mod them and be the first guy with a double-body guitar (but just one neck, shared).
Put the neck in the middle and the bodies on each end


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 8, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> I have a nice SLH cut as well. She doesn't like a lot of nutes, which is fine because I'm mostly organic. I find it best to grow organically when growing more than a few strains. If I have something that eats a little heavier I can supplement with small doses of nutes to push them to their potential.
> 
> Is your SLH a picky eater!? Mine likes very little food, not a great yielder but its some great smoke for an active buzz.
> 
> Flamin Pie, nice Goji OG's! Thanks for sharing that, I have some seeds in the fridge and you may have inspired me to pop them. Those look nice n frosty BAD, real BAD!


I would say it is a light feeder. It took more nutes than its pheno siblings, but not as much as other strains. It yields real well too. Most of my other ones were clawing real bad from nitrogen, fluffy buds, etc. This one is just about impossible to screw up though. Takes heat, resists mold, dense bud, heavy yield, looks awesome, smells awesome. I really should cross it with something.


----------



## 003n1gm400 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello fellow 600Wers, this is my first grow. I have done tons of research, and decided to mainline my plants. The whole process has been exciting, but right now I am at the point where everyday I open the flower room doors I am super excited to see the new growth.
I have four plants in flower right now, one CR+, two Pinewarp, and one Regs seed. I also have three HSO blue dream plants that have been in veg for 2 months that are ready to go into flower when ever I decide to flip.

I figured I would share some bud porn of my CR+, and one of my Pinewarp plants on day 30 flower. The regs seed does not look to special but I am hoping that changes.
*
CR+*
View attachment 2956648View attachment 2956652View attachment 2956653

*Pinewarp*
View attachment 2956654View attachment 2956655View attachment 2956656


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2014)

Sweet looking buds man. Great job for a first grow. Well great job for a fifth grow, whatever they look great. Never heard of Pinewarp before. Does it smell piney?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2014)

not all the pics are the ones i wanted but hay it is all good night 6!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats on an awesome first grow!


----------



## 003n1gm400 (Jan 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Sweet looking buds man. Great job for a first grow. Well great job for a fifth grow, whatever they look great. Never heard of Pinewarp before. Does it smell piney?


Thanks! I don't really smell a piney smell, but both the CR+ and the pinewarp smell great. They don't really smell to me unless I touch the plant and then smell my fingers. But other people say they can smell it, I think I am getting used to it or something. I think my Blue Dream plants are gonna be killer since I know what I did wrong this first grow. In case you are wondering I trimmed up the plants to much and only have about 6-8" of buds on each main stem (main-lined for , and I am gonna move the tomato ring lower on the plant to spread the stems a little more.



whodatnation said:


> Congrats on an awesome first grow!


Thanks Ent


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I would say it is a light feeder. It took more nutes than its pheno siblings, but not as much as other strains. It yields real well too. Most of my other ones were clawing real bad from nitrogen, fluffy buds, etc. This one is just about impossible to screw up though. Takes heat, resists mold, dense bud, heavy yield, looks awesome, smells awesome. I really should cross it with something.


I just got 15 clones and they are in rockwool when I got em.
I put them in perlite hempy cups till they get bigger for their big hempys.

I got several strains one of which is SLH.

I fed them with a 350-400ppm solution and they all liked t, but the SLH burned on leaf perimeters.

They are light feeders it seems


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 9, 2014)

My Bathroom Grow
View attachment 2956847

OG Kush Winterized BHO
View attachment 2956844View attachment 2956845

Raskal OG Winterized BHO
View attachment 2956846View attachment 2956848

Peace
FM


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

so that is where you have been hiding?!.

that looks insane man, i would say i like the look of the rascal more but i wouldn't mind sampling both!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

nice set up DR!

and FM that stuff looks like someone should be making jewellery out of those pieces! real nice mane!


----------



## MiG pilot (Jan 9, 2014)

Perfect *AA* !


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 9, 2014)

FMLY, mad props!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

any pics of the process FM?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 9, 2014)

FM that shatter is beautimous! I just want to eat it lol. Looks like candy son haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

just reading up on winterizing, is it truly as simple as chucking some ethanol into the bho and then into the freezer for 48 hours?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just reading up on winterizing, is it truly as simple as chucking some ethanol into the bho and then into the freezer for 48 hours?


Pretty much from what I've seen. 99% iso alcohol, freezer, then air it out to evaporate. Should give you shatter bho from what little I've looked into it.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok I want a full rundown on this process, thAt looks insane!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

i know some folks in the 6 aren't too keen on butane but i might just have another go. that shatter looks sweet as.

info if anyone wants it: http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2014)

003n that is looking good man FMILY can i come kick it one day that looks yummy would be worth the 1000 mileshell guess i will have to make some have a good one six i am off to get my truck


----------



## 003n1gm400 (Jan 9, 2014)

^ Thanks Doc! I am only at the halfway point, and its only gonna get better from here on out if everything goes to plan.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know some folks in the 6 aren't too keen on butane but i might just have another go. that shatter looks sweet as.
> 
> info if anyone wants it: http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/



I got horrible returns on my runs. I think my tube is too large in diameter or something.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

The best runs ive got is when the tube is packed really really good. Takes about 30-40 seek before the gold runs out. Still on the honey bee extractor but wanna make a glass tube. I love bho


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 9, 2014)

whats this i hear of new strains or did i read something wrong???

BB & co did i get some wrong info or are you guys about to drop some new genetics


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> The best runs ive got is when the tube is packed really really good. Takes about 30-40 seek before the gold runs out. Still on the honey bee extractor but wanna make a glass tube. I love bho


I've got a glass tube and I just feel much safer holding it then the honey bee lol. But yes that's when I've gotten my best runs as well when it was really really packed. But a glass tube for the win!

Ok well 6 I decided to take a lil test bud and quick dry it from GGxWF and I must say damn it's going to be some potent shit. I'm stuck and rambling lol. 

Oh and fmly, that shit looks dank as fuck! I would love to have me a shard or two of that shit 

So much dankness going on in the club 6. My eyes are hurting from all this pr0n lol. 

Well I'm bout to go play some Forza 5. 

Peace!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2014)

My Ghetto temp clone cab, and my new clones


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> My Ghetto temp clone cab, and my new clones
> View attachment 2957482View attachment 2957483View attachment 2957484View attachment 2957485View attachment 2957487



I've noticed that my things that started as temp end up being permanent lol. 

If it works, why knock it?


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2014)

looking good bass,and sounding good giggs.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

Im gonna have to build a cabinet for veggers should be 0.5mx2m and 1.5mtall then ill have plenty room to move plants around with 2 1.2m tents.
Still really dont have a plan for whats next. All i know is have to many different strains going 
8 Dog clones of ongoing run. 6s1&2bx2
8 Deep Blue x Livers reg s33d.
2 Lemon skunk clones. Dst were right(or i didnt start early enough), I dont seem to get luck with 30ppm cs. So ill have to keep running it to i get it right.
2 Goji OG reg seeds
1 Cheese Candy auto
So without a doubt 1tent will be multistrain but i do wanna get a good run and big yield in the other.

Damn it took along time getting this picture up. I feel more fucked than usual. Guess this lemon haze works even tho it looks crappy and smells hayish 
Rambling to. The picture was it- Dog s1 in soil looks like its starting to change colors end of week 5.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

F**k me i was 20+mins on that post ! It aint that good lol
Dog bx2 in small soil pot.
I love how this one is trich'n up the leaf edges. Looks like some ninja throwingstar.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2014)

Just make sure that you have good air flow Bass.

That is how I killed some sprouts not too long ago.

(temps raised by the bulb I believe)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2014)

Speaking of BHO... too funny. Last night I was talking to my mom and she says can I change the subject. Starts off by saying, do you do hash oil? I'm like what? where is this going. I thought she was gonna ask about Rick Simpson oil or something, so I ask her a couple questions to which she just confuses me more, talking about killing people and shit. Like WHAT????

Finally I figured it out, she say a report on the news talking about BHO and how it can kill you to make it. I calmly explained to her what it was and how it's made and that while I didn't do that anymore, when I did I was very safe. It was a very odd conversation.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2014)

My veg cab got outgrown and now they are in the big cab.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> F**k me i was 20+mins on that post ! It aint that good lol
> Dog bx2 in small soil pot.
> I love how this one is trich'n up the leaf edges. Looks like some ninja throwingstar.
> View attachment 2957560


this makes me wish i had popped some bx2 but there is time. that is a fine looking plant. jig that sounds like my mom she will come out of left field with something on you. well guy i am mobile again and it fills good just got back to the house with my truck 3 wheeler and rain barrel


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

That sounds awesome D81. Congratz what is the 3 wheeler? I need to move some water before the frost hits. Gonna be good with some low humidity though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2014)

it is a 1979 honda 110 i love it is so small i can go anywhere it will float on water i could ride cross country if i wanted.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 9, 2014)

Me & a buddy had a 200x and a Big Red. Love them things!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

Hotel munc I think the name is where we are staying I can't wait a week today


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

One more piece of the puzzle done: 
base coat of black on the front cowling, and have the rear cowls yet to paint black before starting in on the snake skin painting


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

well pic of my 3 dogs and i am thinking the 3 are males... im sure i bought the feminized pack aswell but heres a pic of each one they have had no flower time yet so just preflowers but dont look good to me!!! 

help would be great lads


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, we got sun in Scotland.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> well pic of my 3 dogs and i am thinking the 3 are males... im sure i bought the feminized pack aswell but heres a pic of each one they have had no flower time yet so just preflowers but dont look good to me!!!
> 
> help would be great lads


did you not hear the warning with the dog fem seeds? they can grow male flowers up until around week 4 of flower, you have to get the tweezers or a scalpel and cut them off, after 4 weeks in 12/12 they will stop popping out. i suggest you pluck them the second you see them if you don't want any seeds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

Pic #1 looks like a female pre-flower.
Most ballsacks look like a rugby ball on a short stalk, and they don't have the long & pointy end.
You should see a pistils come out of them in a day or three.
Just my guess, though. 

*_edited: meant to type "pic #1" not #2_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

Pic #2 looks like balls.
But pluck/cut them off when they show, and soon enough they'll stop.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

ok cheers lads what about the cuts i have took off them my m8s got them now


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

be vigilant, some phenos stop growing male parts when they get mature but never let your guard down 100%, i loved my dog but she never stopped growing male parts so i didn't keep her around.

a couple of my bp hermied in late bloom but then almost everything i grow will throw a nanner or two when i grow it to almost death lol it seems the crosses don't carry the hermie trait.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

Al tell him to keep an eye out he's only had them a week or 2 so he hasn't lost much time if he wants to start again


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2014)

Whats up 6er's? I've had a fun morning all ready. My kitten loves to hunt mice like a lot do. Well, we are starting our Jan. thaw and the ground is becoming uncovered. My kitten won't stop bringing mice home in through the dog door. This morning alone he's been in with 3 and 2 of them where still alive. I've had cats that were hunters but he's something else. A great example of be careful for what you wish for.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 10, 2014)

Out of maybe 10 "undecided sex balls" on one dog 2 became male with me.. Lots of previous balls are growing beautiful flowers now.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

you shouldn't have any more pop up now hydro, i remember the first time i ran it and i panicked by how many male parts it had in early bloom, once the buds form though you realise it is definately worth the risk of getting a few seeds in your bud.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 10, 2014)

I was never really afraid of them balls. More like respect and wondering. Growing a dog is like going that next step. Ive learned lots from this run so far. Great. Time for wake'n'bake


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

so u dont think i should scrap them and start again?? that is running through my head... or do i just check them every day picking them off should i go 12/12 now so i know for sure what they are male parts am picking off


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 10, 2014)

Dont start over. Youll just get new balls  If you wanna be 99% that no pollen will ever be released remove all balls. Otherwise yeah check on em couple times a day when in flower and remove when you see nanners. But you really gotta keep eyes open


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

ok so they not on 12/12 yet..... im away to amsterdam a week today should i flip tomorow plucking every day or should i wait till im back on the monday????? i have a few freebie fem seeds lieing around am gona start under cfl incase the worst, think am gona start to get the stuff for my 8x4 tent just incase aswell


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah have first week of flower while you are gone. Then do your thing when you return.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I got horrible returns on my runs. I think my tube is too large in diameter or something.





HydroGp said:


> The best runs ive got is when the tube is packed really really good. Takes about 30-40 seek before the gold runs out. Still on the honey bee extractor but wanna make a glass tube. I love bho


I've been reading up about it and common consensus is that the pressure doesn't distribute evenly through the tube especially if your material is not a consistent mix so say shake popcorn and kif mix is going to run unevenly like a badly rolled blunt lol.

You guys ever hear of using a thermos flask to totally soak the material. you can keep the wash going for hours to ensure 100% extraction. KISS at it's finest


HydroGp said:


> Out of maybe 10 "undecided sex balls" on one dog 2 became male with me.. Lots of previous balls are growing beautiful flowers now.





budolskie said:


> so u dont think i should scrap them and start again?? that is running through my head... or do i just check them every day picking them off should i go 12/12 now so i know for sure what they are male parts am picking off


I wouldn't scrap them yet, let it ride and pluck them in a couple of days.

I would seriously recommend to everyone Dutch Masters Reverse spray. couple of sprays for the piece of mind.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

ok then lads il flick the timer tomoz and ride it out plucking them see what happens only gona learn buy it i suppose


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Wow, we got sun in Scotland.


where??? cos im looking out my window and all i see is a miserable grey sky and rain, rain then some more fucking rain lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

lol we have sun in scotland he says from the dam.
i would have to believe you to be honest gary, shit weather in scotland sounds about right


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 10, 2014)

Fair play, I went up Nevis a good 10/11 years ago and it was the clearest day imaginable. Locals in Fort W said we were silly lucky so have an unbroken sky. That waterfall half way up was fucking bliss to jump under then have a doob next to. So clear, could see so fucking far.

Rained the next day.


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 10, 2014)

day 2 of flower


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a picture of said sun, and who says I am in the Dam



ghb said:


> lol we have sun in scotland he says from the dam.
> i would have to believe you to be honest gary, shit weather in scotland sounds about right


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> ok cheers lads what about the cuts i have took off them my m8s got them now


In my experience the balls seem to disappear when you clone the plant. So your mate might be in the clear.

Here's my plants at day 34 - 12/12

View attachment 2958177View attachment 2958178View attachment 2958179

And a little something I was messing around with on my guitar yesterday.

https://soundcloud.com/jigfresh/9-14-clip


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> In my experience the balls seem to disappear when you clone the plant. So your mate might be in the clear.


Surely if the plant is hermi prone, the cuttings will have those same traits?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

One would stand to reason that yes. All I can say is what I've seen, and I've run probably 20 clones from various Dog moms and had an estimated combined total of about 20-30 balls on the lot of them. I grew Dog from seed twice, both times more than one plant was a super hermie. Strait half girl, half boy, had to cut them down and toss em.

Not a very scientific study for sure... but if I'm not mistaken others have had the same experience. I had thought it even in the strain description on the website?

EDIT: YEah from the BB website:

The strain, like the parent, produces some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests have been done on the clone of one of the particular pheno's that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband and all subsequent generations showed no sign of producing any males plant parts.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Al tell him to keep an eye out he's only had them a week or 2 so he hasn't lost much time if he wants to start again


If I were you... I'd send your friend a link to the Dog description, just so he's in the loop on the "possibility" then he's fully aware and can decide if he wants to run it or not. Kinda like a disclaimer that it won't come back on you if they hermie on him and he wasn't expecting it. 



jigfresh said:


> In my experience the balls seem to disappear when you clone the plant. So your mate might be in the clear.
> 
> Here's my plants at day 34 - 12/12


Jig, you better get on the lookout for your next runs clones, I won't have anything ready in your time frame. I love being prepared!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

Im vegging as fast as I can chaka! LOL! Its nice to be prepared but sometimes its tough to get the timing perfect and things slow down a bit. I think the following round I will have the new BB ready to go for both Jig and I. 

You are all headband this round right? Whats on deck next? 

What are you thinking JIG? I am not sure how far along I will be with the new gear we sprouted. Probably hard to think about the next round with having a grow like this after the last two.  They look great.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

I play things as they come. When I need some clones I'll see whats available and get some somewhere, or not. Pretty low key.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I play things as they come. When I need some clones I'll see whats available and get some somewhere, or not. Pretty low key.



I know you would have to veg longer but by early feb some of these plants will have vegged enough to take some clones off of and put in your system. Im not sure any of the BB stuff will be ready but the other clones might. If we hook up some clones from FMILY maybe we could fill you with a little variety. 

BTW plants look great! LED! amazing. The initial costs will make converting slow but at least the tech is there!

Just thinking aloud so-to-speak....LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

since some of us were talking about the size of the buds i decided to take a cpl pics of my purple paralysis buds with a measuring tape let u all see for yourselves

View attachment 2958267View attachment 2958268View attachment 2958269

and heres some close ups the best i could do with a shitty camera but gives u an idea where im at just now,

still got 4 weeks till chop.

View attachment 2958270View attachment 2958271View attachment 2958272View attachment 2958273View attachment 2958274View attachment 2958275View attachment 2958276View attachment 2958277


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

Frosty through and through. Nice work man. Them things are HUGE!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

He's already binned his haha I didn't even get a chance to ask for them back to see if the male pods don't come on the clones,i have a little one I have mainlined for 1 I'm gona bring back for cuts.to try... now I got my phone going again and can upload the comfort of my own home with bong I get a few pics tomoz


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Im vegging as fast as I can chaka! LOL! Its nice to be prepared but sometimes its tough to get the timing perfect and things slow down a bit. I think the following round I will have the new BB ready to go for both Jig and I.
> 
> You are all headband this round right? Whats on deck next?
> 
> What are you thinking JIG? I am not sure how far along I will be with the new gear we sprouted. Probably hard to think about the next round with having a grow like this after the last two.  They look great.





jigfresh said:


> I play things as they come. When I need some clones I'll see whats available and get some somewhere, or not. Pretty low key.


You guys and all your damn clone talk. 

Do you know how hard it is for me to get a clone only lol. 

I prob have a better chance of fucking a super model lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

Giggles,

Sorry! I do relate. I have been underground before too. That is one of the major benefits of Cali. That and the weather and all the stuff to do. LOL ....sorry... now Im just rubbing it in...LOL!

You would cry at how much clone material I trash just cleaning out my jungle. Between jig and I we could have a whole army of clones . I even have to trash rooted clones sometimes.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Giggles,
> 
> You would cry at how much clone material I trash just cleaning out my jungle. Between jig and I we could have a whole army of clones . I even have to trash rooted clones sometimes.



Rub it in some more why don't ya lol.

It's ok someday we all will no longer have to live in fear. 

We are just growing a god damn plant!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

Speaking of clones, I didnt water my solo hempys for 2 days and one dropped all the way down.
Hopefully she comes back.
She is the biggest of the Blueberry ones.
They will get real hempy buckets as soon as i can clear out a whole light to veg them under

The SLH ones are nute sensitive, so they will get a more watered down feeding of the end of the pail


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, I am finding SLH to be a bit sensitive.

Mine also jumped straight up, so fast that I had to chop it down
a bit. I am restarting from clones and will start training them 
pretty much immediately.

Good luck and I hope that the BB pops up.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Yes, I am finding SLH to be a bit sensitive.
> 
> Mine also jumped straight up, so fast that I had to chop it down
> a bit. I am restarting from clones and will start training them
> ...


Thanx JD!

It has been a few hrs, and one leaf came up so far.
i think it will, but it might never be the same, so I am gonna get clones (if I do) from the other one.

EDIT

Just checked on her again and the leaves are at a 45* angle now.
She will be back up fully I presume by later 2nite


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

Sweet.

I was going to add that sometimes a fresh clone is the best way to go.
(I hear it can settle The Dog down too)

I dropped a new clone, in it's beer cup, onto my very young DinaChem,.
just up-potted to its beer cup. Wow. It looked worse and worse for a
few days...crept for a few...and just now, about 10 days later, does it
seem to be back on track.

It was not snapped over. This would have killed it. 

It was pressed straight down from above, and I got the impression that
all or part of the roots that it had grown to that point had been snapped.

It seems that only the one Lavender from Soma (sob) was lost and I am 
certain that it was gnat larvae in the seed tray.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2014)

I know the first run i did with the dog I had a couple of ball sacks to where 1 plant had some very immature seeds and I just ran and harvested clones from those and haven't seen a sign of any yet. When I gave my friend some clones a couple of months back I gave him the heads up and he was fine also. I just gave him some more fem. dog seeds and reminded him again and he has 2 other strains that have the same issue that clones away. Just an interesting tidbit.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

I ran 3 DOG beans 1 was a hermie and got pulled, other 2 were fine, no noticed balls, and not a single seed.
Now there are 2 clones from them flowering now.

What I am saying is even from seed some wont have balls or seeds at all.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I ran 3 DOG beans 1 was a hermie and got pulled, other 2 were fine, no noticed balls, and not a single seed.
> Now there are 2 clones from them flowering now.
> 
> What I am saying is even from seed some wont have balls or seeds at all.


I have to agree since I ran 5 and only pulled a couple of male sacks and only 1 had some immature seeds. I know for a fact I wasn't on top of it or even pulled enough off to have them on every plant. 1 out of 5 for quality like the dog are odds I'll play any day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

Today, all 10 days 12/12.

Dog S1 A.
View attachment 2958522View attachment 2958523
View attachment 2958524

Dog S1 B.
View attachment 2958525
View attachment 2958527
View attachment 2958528
View attachment 2958530View attachment 2958532


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have to agree since I ran 5 and only pulled a couple of male sacks and only 1 had some immature seeds. I know for a fact I wasn't on top of it or even pulled enough off to have them on every plant. 1 out of 5 for quality like the dog are odds I'll play any day.


yo i here that jimmer my 9 are rocking so far and i still have my pack of the bx 2 all i have read is your post will do some catching up now[video=youtube;KeKCrEzJI84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeKCrEzJI84[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Surely if the plant is hermi prone, the cuttings will have those same traits?


There seems to be a time in the life cycle of Dog where they are either producing gibberellins or are more prone to the effects of endogenous gibberellins.
Once the plant passes that point in it's life cycle, the tendency to express maleness should also disappear, which is why balls are less likely after cloning.
Just a thought.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

Anesthesia.
View attachment 2958533
View attachment 2958534
View attachment 2958535

Cheese SCROG.
View attachment 2958536View attachment 2958537
View attachment 2958539View attachment 2958540


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> There seems to be a time in the life cycle of Dog where they are either producing gibberellins or are more prone to the effects of endogenous gibberellins.
> Once the plant passes that point in it's life cycle, the tendency to express maleness should also disappear, which is why balls are less likely after cloning.
> Just a thought.


Your reasoning is better than mine. I just figured she's such a sexy plant she cant help but to wanta [email protected]#k her self sometimes but her kids are out of the question.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

Naw, you're probably right.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

I actually didnt check mine AT ALL, after I stuck them outside


jimmer6577 said:


> I have to agree since I ran 5 and only pulled a couple of male sacks and only 1 had some immature seeds. I know for a fact I wasn't on top of it or even pulled enough off to have them on every plant. 1 out of 5 for quality like the dog are odds I'll play any day.




Nice looking doggies you have there!


The Yorkshireman said:


> Today, all 10 days 12/12.
> 
> Dog S1 A.
> View attachment 2958522View attachment 2958523
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Nice looking doggies you have there!


Cheers man, I'll have to sort out a better light for pics at some point.
I've bust the switch in the room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^^^^
right bass 10 day frost is not to damn bad at all


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Speaking of clones, I didnt water my solo hempys for 2 days and one dropped all the way down.
> Hopefully she comes back.
> She is the biggest of the Blueberry ones.
> They will get real hempy buckets as soon as i can clear out a whole light to veg them under
> ...



I just made a lighter 315 ppm batch of nutes for the clones.

I realized I lied, the SLH are fine its the Cherry pies that are burnt.

I also burned fairly badly the Grand AKs, but thats because they are in soil cups and must have a nute charge already.


The SLH are growing well as they all are (except for the Grand AKs), but the Dark Stars are double their height in just 4 days, they are going to get topped next feeding, and Ill look at others to see if they need a haircut as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers man, I'll have to sort out a better light for pics at some point.
> I've bust the switch in the room.


The pics are better than mine!


Dr.D81 said:


> ^^^^^^
> right bass 10 day frost is not to damn bad at all


Yeah even fans are frosted all the way down!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have an off topic ? for you guys. I'm looking to get a cheap buy here pay here car for school and found a place that I like and can get what ever I want for the most part. I am not a car guy at all and this place has your basic American budget cars and SUV's. Any suggestions for gas mileage, reliability, and handle hills in the snow?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

My little puppy Dog Kush S1 from *BB*


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2014)

Swear soon as I checked into the 600 I smelled dank  kinda freaked me out. 


[video=youtube;vS_QgQxlNJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS_QgQxlNJ0[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have an off topic ? for you guys. I'm looking to get a cheap buy here pay here car for school and found a place that I like and can get what ever I want for the most part. I am not a car guy at all and this place has your basic American budget cars and SUV's. Any suggestions for gas mileage, reliability, and handle hills in the snow?


I am not much into American cars anymore, so I cant advise on them.

Dep on Budget, I like the the AWD Toyota Matrix.
I saw one 2005 like $6k


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I am not much into American cars anymore, so I cant advise on them.
> 
> Dep on Budget, I like the the AWD Toyota Matrix.
> I saw one 2005 like $6k


It's funny you said that because I asked if they get toyota's. They had a honda civic but I don't know about that. That's close to my budget. I'm just trying to do this with out a bank loan for credit purposes later down the road. Unfortunately out where I live these car lots have mainly American cars. I went into the city today looking and these type of car lots had non-american cars but they looked like they just gave the crack-head a rock for it. I mean they still had the last persons garbage in them still.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

Only experiences I have with SUV's is a '97 Chevy S-10 Blazer 4-door 4x4 back in Alaska.
They are known for many problems, all years.
Brake discs warp unless they're all steel ones (and then vibrate & tear up the front end during braking), problems with the multi-switch (lights/washers/cruise/etc on one switch on the turn signal stalk), problems with the windshield wipers stripping teeth at the crank in winter when it ices up, rear window hatch lock failures, and a PAIN in the ass to work on unless you have a car lift and teeny tiny little hands the size of a child.
Good engines, decent mileage if you don't romp on the loud pedal too much, but also good power if you have the bigger V-6.
But I'd avoid them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 10, 2014)

We have a 2005 Civic and it's been great.
Studs & chains and it'll be decent for general winter driving, though not like a 4x4 or AWD.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> We have a 2005 Civic and it's been great.
> Studs & chains and it'll be decent for general winter driving, though not like a 4x4 or AWD.


That something to really take into consideration since something tells me you have worse conditions than I do.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 10, 2014)

I second the 4x4.

All vehicles Iv bought have been from owner, I cant help but feel that any car dealer is trying to fuk you. On that you still need to know simple things to look at first mechanically. It takes a while but you can get some awesome deals on sound motor cars


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

Toyotas for the win man! .


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I second the 4x4.
> 
> All vehicles Iv bought have been from owner, I cant help but feel that any car dealer is trying to fuk you. On that you still need to know simple things to look at first mechanically. It takes a while but you can get some awesome deals on sound motor cars





SomeGuy said:


> Toyotas for the win man! .


This and this^^^!!


I was a car dealer and all we do is try to FUK U!!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

morning 6ers,,, wakey bakey and soccer sat...... highlight of my week haha will get sum decent shots of the pre flowers this morning and flip the timer on 12 and put dehumidifier in and on 40%


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2014)

What you smoking this morn bud. Damn you wake up early.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2014)

super skunk supposably like,, its spot in been on it near 2 weeks now its just getting better every bud i take out the jar.... blue widow im ment to be getting hold of next make meself a bit smoke off that till the dam,,, then a week today i be wake n bake in the hotel on the finest of stuff


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2014)

at 7 weeks there's Uber kush





.....and extrema






another week or two to go.


cof


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 11, 2014)

What's up peep's? Sucks lost my Dog feminized seeds. Dropped them in a paper towel in a zip lock bag. They all popped and tap roots out. Put them in some cups and nothing. Been over a week now. Was looking forward to that strain. Had to pick up some Original Sour Diesel, some Cherry Pie & another strain of Girl Scout Cookies which leans on the OG side that I have been wanting.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 11, 2014)

...............


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 11, 2014)

Alright i have to copy and paste, sorry about the post above. Mo i tried it your way pasting it into a wordpad program but i am on a mac and do not have microsoft word so maybe thats why it won't work...ill get it soon, it took an hour to load these pics up, something is wrong with the uploader, had to do one at a time...

*

Alright folks Day 89 of 12/12 for CK 7 (Critical kush mainlined for 7)


So Far this particular pheno type took very well to mainlining. Not sure if it stayed much shorter than the other 2 kush's because of the additional torture, bondage and other S&M techniques i applied, but I bet its 50% because of that... either way all main's are fat and thick, very consistent. The smell is fruity diesel with a mix of pine. The colors are phenomenal, my favorite so far for eye candy. Trichomes were as close as to 100% cloudy on the majority of the mains, maybe 98% cloudy 2% clear, 1% amber...Still white hairs, and 20% orange hairs...Had to come down...









Last pics before its stripped and molested... 



   



Buds in the tray until i hang them up:

   



Some measurements to put things into a perspective :

 


The manifold of the mainline of 7: you can see where it should have been 8 main shoots, and yeah i broke that one lol:

 


Thank you all for looking !, this one required a extensive amount of trimming compared to the other two i harvested, i really like the way this plant turned out, stayed around 12-14 inches tall, and about 12-14 inch diameter, great mainliner...

Next up to chop my last Critical Kush, that is CK 2, tomorrow is another day, it has been a long night...







Stay smart,


FJG




​

*


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2014)

well lads few more pics they are now on 12/12 so all help will be needed plucking these males.............


1st 9 pics are my dog no1 
2nd 6 pics are dog no2
3rd 7 pics dog no3
4th 1 pic of the 4 together in tent 
last 3 pics a little dog from seed thats mainlined for 4 im gona clone see if i can lose the male traits aswell


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2014)

This morning started out bad but just got real good. I was going to make some dog bubble hash but when I went to get my bags they had claw marks from where my kitten must have gotten to them. So I went to the local gas station in the woods owned by the tobacco/cigar farmer I work for and he sells 7x refined butane for $3.25 a can. Between the material being dog trim and a better method I got double the return with the same amount. Now after seeing fmily winterized bho I'm going to give it a shot. Here's a good site I came across with all types of techs. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> This morning started out bad but just got real good. I was going to make some dog bubble hash but when I went to get my bags they had claw marks from where my kitten must have gotten to them. So I went to the local gas station in the woods owned by the tobacco/cigar farmer I work for and he sells 7x refined butane for $3.25 a can. Between the material being dog trim and a better method I got double the return with the same amount. Now after seeing fmily winterized bho I'm going to give it a shot. Here's a good site I came across with all types of techs. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/


hell yea local gas for 3.25 is great i pay 10 a can at the pipe/cigar shop i have to order online to get good prices
[video=youtube;hMr3KtYUCcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=hMr3KtYUCcI[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> This and this^^^!!
> 
> 
> I was a car dealer and all we do is try to FUK U!!


Here is a forgotten gem of a film Used Cars

It is a "70s film" which says that everyone one on the set 
was as high as a kite throughout filming. (my words)

Have a great day all. Enjoy the (NFL) football if you can.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2014)

....and they didn't even ask for them back.....



Colorado officials replace 420 road sign with 419.99 to deter thefts 

The number is code word for weed in smoker slang. In notoriously pot-friendly Colorado, officials have dealt for years with people stealing the 420 sign from Interstate 70 near the Kansas border.

Comments (1)

By Sasha Goldstein / NEW YORK DAILY NEWS 

Friday, January 10, 2014, 8:53 PM

This sign on Interstate 70 is now replaced with a sign reading Mile 419.99 to deter thieves who use 420 as a code for marijuana or getting high. People have long swiped the 420 signs to use as decorations - or something. 
Google Maps

Colorado transportation officials have found a way to foil thieving potheads.

Theres no longer a 420 mile marker along Interstate 70 in the state. Instead, its mile marker 419.99.

The three digit number is often used as a code word for pot or getting high, leading giggling weed smokers to steal the signs.

It happened so often, state DOT spokeswoman Amy Ford told the Daily News, that they swapped the sign in Stratton, near the Kansas border, sometime within the last year.

Its an approach were trying, she said Friday. Were trying to keep these signs up because they convey good traveler info.

The signs had been stolen for years, she said, long before the state famously legalized recreational marijuana for adults.

Ford did not know the exact number of times the sign had been stolen but she said it costs a few hundred dollars plus time and labor to replace each placard. But she said the money isnt the main issue with the thefts.

Its really about not having any gap in the signs because mile markers are important for people when theres an accident, she said. We want to keep the information available.

The DOT came up with a similar solution on the roadway near Cameron Pass, where the agency changed the 69 mile markers with the less funny 68.5 sign.





cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> ....and they didn't even ask for them back.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lived right by federal HWY 420 in germany and all ways wanted the sign by they dont play if you get caught. also saw a fire weed road in ga dub rd in la


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just reading up on winterizing, is it truly as simple as chucking some ethanol into the bho and then into the freezer for 48 hours?


That pretty much it, although I use 192 proof booze, its a long process and I am trying different ways to speed the winterizing part, maybe adding dry ice to speed up the time. Its a lot of work but worth it IMO. Just keep in mind when winterizing your stuff you will lose taste as the process removes everything from your product! I have tried two different methods, one where I just take my crumble and mix it with the 192 proof booze, the second is as soon as I am done blasting a tube with butane I mix the the booze before the butane is purged. The key is the freezer, when its in the freezer you will see all the impurities freeze to a solid state and when you strain you will see how clean the product comes out, after that its a matter of cooking off the 192 proof booze. Sorry I havent replied sooner but I been seriously busy!

Peace and have a nice weekend!

Whodat, I am pulling for the Saints today! 

FM


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2014)

Still running the MH on the right side. Everyone's doing about the same. There's one plant under the 1k rising above the rest but it was bigger to begin with. I'll trim the bottoms in another week or so.
[video=youtube_share;tQWgz7_bW_w]http://youtu.be/tQWgz7_bW_w[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> A stash of 20 clipper lighters eh? Ohhh so you're THAT guy!? jk


how did i miss all of this!! my damn clippers!! j/k but people ALWAYS run off with my lighters. i dont keep good track of them since the damn vape is right there all the time.

clipper = best lighter i know of. seems to throw out less butane than a bic, but just as reliable. ime anyhow. 

last bowl i smoked... was lit with a bic brand lamp/candle lighter thingy idk what they are technically called. was kind of funny and a pain in the ass at the same time. 

anyone grow OG 18 in here? that bugger got tall like a MOFO on me. good thing i didnt veg it much. it has about 8 tops... not like i didnt try.

anyways: the damn thing seems super sensitive to the 1000 hps its under. i have it about a foot away or so... and it still gets bleaching. so now my 18 is gonna have ugly top leaves. anyone else notice this strain being very easy to bleach the tops on? i havent grown a ton of ogk, last one certainly didnt do this tho(dinafems emerald og).


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> ....and they didn't even ask for them back.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we cement things in the ground and chain them up with giant locks around here. why on earth not just make it hard to get the sign... and catch the idiots doing it? (not that im advocating someone being "busted")

i just know that we have interstate I-69 and people like to take those signs. lmao it goes to canada even. but they made it a lot harder to try and get those not too long ago. they are up very high in the air and hard to reach, for the most part anyhow. 

we also do all of this because of the STUPID snow plow trucks. now they even have that special 2 lane blade... u should see my mailbox. literally looks like some punks came and took out their teenage frustrations on it

hmmm now u guys are giving me bad ideas... hehe  ive tagged signs before and re-worded them. that sure got the county folks out quick to replace those signs! ahh the stupid things i did as a kid, and probably still do. ''''


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha I have a very good collection of clippers but I only leave 1 out at a time so it's only the odd one that does go missing but not that often now as it's just the same few people who have bongs here and it's only if they forget they will bring back or I will get when I'm at there place on the bong


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 11, 2014)

....sorry did it again lol, having problems uploading pics for some reason...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

My four plants with 450 watts of sunshine. WOOT WOOT!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 11, 2014)

Copy and paste again...more info in journal thanks guys!

*

Alright the Last Critical Kush, and definitely not the Least!

This CK developed monster colas, even the side branching "popcorn buds" are not popcorn at all. Thick dense buds, sweet smell diesel lemon flavors...hard to pinpoint with the others drying and me toking and etc...LOL

90 days of 12/12 , almost a full 13 weeks of flowering...cloudy trichomes all over, some clear, no amber, still lots of white hairs, but again it was time...

Thanks everyone for all the support and help, i really would be clueless without rollitup and some of the member on here, respect! Enjoy and stay smart!


Pre harvest pics:

  


Harvested:




Hanging : CK7 is the back half, CK2 is in the front half:





This is from the bottom up, looking from the floor up at them hanging:




Put it to scale:

 


The manifold:

 


ALL my mainline antlers:

 


Thanks everyone for looking i appreciate it!

FJG​
​

*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

those where damn fine plants did you take clones?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> those where damn fine plants did you take clones?


Me?

I plan on taking a clone or two of the goji once my reveg girls branch out a bit.

Will be nice to run an 8week veg plant.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2959574
> 
> My four plants with 450 watts of sunshine. WOOT WOOT!


why you revegging pie?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

no iknow you are reveging pie i was asking FJG on the criticl kush


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 11, 2014)

No i wish i had but no space at the time....

Have two more beans though...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

right on i may have to check in on some dank is great but dank with yield is better


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> why you revegging pie?


Because I didn't have room for clones first time around. 

Now I have a vacant 2x3 tent I can use for clones.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i lived right by federal HWY 420 in germany and all ways wanted the sign by they dont play if you get caught. also saw a fire weed road in ga dub rd in la


I swear I grew up on High St. in Fl.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]8GiexFlNpyw[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 11, 2014)

And I live 2 miles from the corner of Superior & High (and on the 400 Block, too)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 11, 2014)

jhod58vw said:


> What's up peep's? Sucks lost my Dog feminized seeds. Dropped them in a paper towel in a zip lock bag. They all popped and tap roots out. Put them in some cups and nothing. Been over a week now. Was looking forward to that strain. Had to pick up some Original Sour Diesel, some Cherry Pie & another strain of Girl Scout Cookies which leans on the OG side that I have been wanting.



Don't empty the cups yet!!!

I thought I only had 1 of 9 make it to seedling stage, but I just now went to re-use one of the small pots with dirt in it that I'd planted the Dog beans in, I discovered THIS
(days after giving up and settling for one seedling)

Dog Kush S1 #2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

doobiebrother said:


> don't empty the cups yet!!!
> 
> I thought i only had 1 of 9 make it to seedling stage, but i just now went to re-use one of the small pots with dirt in it that i'd planted the dog beans in, i discovered this
> (days after giving up and settling for one seedling)
> ...


two dogs are better than one


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 11, 2014)

Indeed! 
I just hope I can nurse this second one to full health.
It was out of any direct light longer than it should have been, but it's been under the CFL for an hour and it seems to be getting some chlorophyll going now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

i have a couple that are slower but i will be nursing them as well


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 11, 2014)

Still amazes & delights me to see a seed sprout and come to life.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

plants are survivors


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2014)

sounds like a strong one to me doobie.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Force Is Strong
[video=youtube;m0trj1_AbJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0trj1_AbJA&amp;feature=player_detailpage&amp;list =PLC72FDC80D32409A1[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

So I have a bit of a problem.

With my new 4x4 tent it is gonna be a bitch to move the plants around all the time. Does anyone have a way/solution for watering plants without moving them?

A pump attached to water wand or somthing? 

Should I just build a drain table? How would I go about doing that? 

Maybe if I built a table out of 2x4 and had a tray that tilted to one side or the middle and could put a bucket underneath to catch the runoff?

Has this been done before without going completely hydro?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm watering my back plants with a funnel taped to 2 shop vac extensions cuz I don't know where my pumps are ATM.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

Ha. I guess that would be the simplest way to water. Could even get some pvc pipe and drill holes into an endcap. 

What about getting water out of drain trays?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

Could be an interesting medium between hydro and soil.

Set up water feeds that have one place to pour and distributes evenly to all plants. Then have a pump you can turn on to remove excess water.

Would remove need to ask hubby to help me lift plants.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have a bit of a problem.
> 
> With my new 4x4 tent it is gonna be a bitch to move the plants around all the time. Does anyone have a way/solution for watering plants without moving them?
> 
> ...




I think any of your ideas will work. I'm lazy so ,I use a drain table,

rubbermaid tub underneath, drain to waste. I lose 8" of vertical.

Hubby may have to empty water though.


----------



## Organix420 (Jan 11, 2014)

7061 pages?!? is this the longest thread on RIU?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

1766 pages switch to 40 post a page it helps, and welcome.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2014)

Organix420 said:


> 7061 pages?!? is this the longest thread on RIU?


That honor would belong to https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

holy shit 2718 and half you cant understand


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2014)

put on your armor before venturing in.....they don't play nicely.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2014)

And I'll post them here too! Headbands gone so she missed today's photo shoot 3 weeks curing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

supchaka said:


> And I'll post them here too! Headbands gone so she missed today's photo shoot 3 weeks curing.


that la con looks great.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2014)

FP, I just take mine out to water.
I like to do this to inspect them for bugs etc....I am way lazy though trust me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

one thing i like in my garden is i can get to every plant with ease.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't like to move my plants when they're at the end of flowering. I don't want to brush up against the buds or hit them on the tent.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2014)

_I stake up the ones that might tip over or snap a branch.

I am not growing trees though, 6-9 in a 4x4.

I do the big girls (if any) in the garage tent that I can open fully_


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I want 5+ oz a plant. 

Plus watering a bunch of plants seems like more work.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I want 5+ oz a plant.
> 
> Plus watering a bunch of plants seems like more work.


Yeah its more work.

I would like to do a grow with less larger plants of the same strain again once- just for simplicity.

I love variety, and dont know how long till Ill do that again.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 12, 2014)

what's up 6?
so much work to do today and i should be getting a jump on it already.

bought a new apollo 4x4x8 tent (didn't know they made one but since the ballast are solid why not) to use for flower untill i move in a couple months at which time i will run the 3x3 and 4x4 but for now swap my 4 ladies to the 4x4 and throw my blue pit and 2 candylands from veg in the new tent also....after i transplant of course-more work-

the airy timewreck i had been asking about while still airy and dreadlockish is plumping up rather nicely coming down the home stretch(57 days today) i think a lot of my worry came from mis labeling the clone and expecting a different bud structure because it isn't too different then the other times i have run her.

i will come back and drop some bud porn on ya guys a little later and update my dog & blue pit grow off page.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 12, 2014)

wish we didn't live in such a strange time because i would love to give someone with the room this ogkush mother i will hae to pitch soon do to room limitations but i would love to see what it could pull in a scrog by herself.

maybe one day we will be "free enough" to gift a friend a damn plant.... sounds silly


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2014)

more preflowers from my dogs!!! these are from the same plant closest to front after 1 night of 12/12


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 12, 2014)

I need to start eating more medables on the weekends or something. I don't mind waking up at 5:30 on the weekdays but the weekends is a bit to much, and medables help me sleep. 

F.P. If you use 1 of the methods above and have to worry about drain issues you can always rig up a shop vac hose in the tray so when you want to remove your runoff all you have to do is plug the hose in the shop vac and it will suck the run-off with out moving anything. Another idea is a drip irrigation system that is set up to not create run-off just fill buckets with water and/or feed and let the system do the rest and can be done fairly cheap with timer and pump.


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2014)

you shouldn't have run off and even if you do it will evap not log after watering anyway. i know you haven't been doing this long flaming pie but you are way over thinking things here.

make everything as simple as possible, thats what the plants like. you don't want to be moving them to water, you are definately right on that one.

i used to use a 3ft piece of gutter, rest it on the edge of the pot and pour away lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 12, 2014)

im still oldschool i just soak excess up with a towel and wring it out in a bucket. I do hae a shop vac but it takes 5 minutes and while i am down there i always give the ladies a once over.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 12, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> im still oldschool i just soak excess up with a towel and wring it out in a bucket. I do hae a shop vac but it takes 5 minutes and while i am down there i always give the ladies a once over.


I'm with you and bassman myself I like to give them the personal attention when I water, but do understand where FP was coming from with not wanting to bother hubby.(I wish my GF would have this philosophy)

Here's what I have in veg. Dogs, Blue pit, Dpq, and PK. They are about 6-7 weeks old. A little small because I've been topping them etc..but now their ready to grow and have been the last week. This will have to wait because I cant get uploader to work.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok, I had to go about this funny but here they are.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 12, 2014)

so its week 4 day 5 of 12/12, this is how its looking on the right side of the flower tent today

View attachment 2960036View attachment 2960038View attachment 2960039View attachment 2960041View attachment 2960042View attachment 2960044View attachment 2960047 Purple paralysis
View attachment 2960046View attachment 2960045View attachment 2960048View attachment 2960049 View attachment 2960035 Big bang

View attachment 2960040View attachment 2960043View attachment 2960037 group shots, 1st 2 pics are the back row of 2 bb and 1 pp, 3rd pics has front row as well, which is 1 bb and 1 pp


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nobody get lost in the jungle up there!

Looking good gary!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well 6 giggles is thinking bout adding another 6. What do you guys think?

3 6's...I can see the dank now lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2014)

they need to look into "Private Clubs".....



Colorado tourism quickly embraces the legalization of recreational marijuana

Lots of shops in Denver and elsewhere sell the medical-grade weed (and are selling out), but lighting up in a public place is still prohibited, and many hotels still ban smoking of any kind

By Justin Rocket Silverman / NEW YORK DAILY NEWS 

Sunday, January 12, 2014, 2:00 AM

Colorado's Breckenridge-Beaver Creek area is a outdoor paradise where you can go skiing, biking and rafting all in one day
Marijuana tourists flock to Colorado lured by green tours, legalized pot

DENVER  Rocky Mountain High is no longer just a cheesy song, but a rallying cry for a new kind of tourism.

Its still hard to believe, but on Jan. 1, Colorado became the first state to legalize recreational marijuana sales and consumption  both for residents and for out-of-staters.

Finally, you dont have to just get high on the Centennial States scenery.

Our visitors are interested in recreating in a nontraditional way, says Bruce Brown, a district attorney whose jurisdiction includes premier skiing destinations such as Breckenridge and Vail. Brown has already noticed a boomlet of visitors coming to buy weed. Really, really good weed.

RELATED: REPORTER GIVES LEGAL POT A SHOT

The newly legal pot shops sold an estimated $5 million in ganja during the first week of legalization  many to the new narco-visitors.

Its no wonder that short-term apartment rental sites such as airbnb.com already have many listings that specify things like Pot Tourists Welcome!

The epicenter of the weed boom is Denver, a friendly city that had more medical marijuana dispensaries than Starbucks locations even before this month.

Unlike the legendary stoner mecca of Amsterdam, there are no coffee shops in Denver where a person can buy and smoke weed. In fact, lighting up is prohibited in any public place, indoors or out.

RELATED: MARIJUANA TOURISTS FLOCK TO COLORADO

This creates an interesting challenge for visitors. Many hotels in Denver are completely smoke free. Even when you can find a smoking room, like at the La Quinta Inn downtown, theres no guarantee it will be a place you actually want to sleep in  unless you enjoy the reek of stale cigarette smoke.

The Warwick Hotel, also downtown, has hundreds of rooms with smoking balconies. But when I asked the front desk clerk if marijuana smoking was okay, she offered an emphatic, No! Then the manager gave me a disparaging glance.

Finding the actual pot is easy. There are currently 18 retail shops in Denver selling recreational marijuana, and the city keeps a handy map of their locations at denvergov.org. The tourist information counter at Denver International Airport also has this list. But be prepared to wait on hour-long lines for legal weed.

As in any tourism boom town, tour operators are sprouting up like buds in a hydroponic grow house. My 420 Tours is the most established, and has been showing off the medical cannabis industry to visitors since last April.

Colorado Rocky Mountain High Tours is a new operation that offers a cannabis concierge to limo an older, more sophisticated stoner crowd to various dispensaries and supply them with rolling papers, pipes and, of course, lots of munchies.

Anyone of my generation who says he never smoked pot is lying, says CRMHT founder Addison Morris, 66, who explains her customers quickly turn back into freshman in college, laughing and giggling and stuffing cupcakes in their mouths.



The tourism boom is not limited to young stoners. There are plenty of graying grassheads lining up to light up.

I havent smoked pot in 35 years, one 57-year-old Denver local named Paul said last week. But my wife and kids went out to the movies and I had nothing to do.

Paul said he wasnt sure what he would do with the 2 grams of pot and the small glass pipe he bought at the Evergreen Apothecary, but its likely he will figure something out.

Those who want to skip the lines can wait until late night and head over to the Bud Med pot shop in Edgewater, a town west of downtown Denver. Unlike other pot shops in the area that close at 7, Bud Med is open until midnight, though it really quiets down after 10 p.m.

Buyer beware: What they sell at these shops is not just any old bag of grass. This is medical-grade stuff now being used recreationally. Also be aware that the THC chocolate bars, lollipops and even bottles of soda for sale can produce an effect much longer-lasting than smoking. Perhaps longer than youd like. So go easy on it.

Visitors with more than a few days to spare would be crazy not to head up into the mountains. Breckenridge is a two-hour drive from Denver and is surrounded by sweeping vistas, great bars and yes, plenty of legal grass.

The Breckenridge Cannabis Club is right on Main St., across from a Starbucks and a Bubba Gump Shrimp restaurant. The similarity to Times Square ends there. BCC, which has a much shorter line than the shops in Denver, features cozy little rooms for mulling over the marijuana choices.

The supply we thought would last us four months is not going to last even one, said Caitlin McGuire, 24, co-founder of BCC.

Breckenridge has the same shortage of smoking rooms for tourists as Denver. But the sheriff of Summit County has a solution in mind.

I could see 420-friendly bed-and-breakfasts popping up in town, says Sheriff John Minor. We will go along with this great experiment. Im fascinated as a peace officer to see where this is going to go.

The sheriff is more than fascinated. Clearly, he doesnt mind not having to bust people for smoking a doobie at home. Even when reminded of the purpose of my pot tourism trip, he certainly didnt tell me not to touch the stuff.

Try not to get too stoned when youre here, he said.



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for always posting these good reads, cof!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2014)

Rebuilding my new youtube channel with older content (sorry for the re-post from about 18 months ago):
Forgive the mistakes: I was recovering from a ruptured tendon in my left hand ring finger, and it was making me hesitant sometimes, which threw me off on a few notes

[video=youtube_share;FgsocGO2b74]http://youtu.be/FgsocGO2b74[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well guys I pulled the trigger and ordered another 600.

Well be here Wednesday. This should be fun.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2014)

Going to be busting out at the seems with dank!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

i will be ordering four 50 watt single chip set led spot lights for my veg area next then a second 600.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 12, 2014)

Picked this up last night at the dispensary:

Got a 1/4 of Ace of Spades
(and 1/8 each of Skywalker OG and Shishkaberry)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Picked this up last night at the dispensary:
> 
> Got a 1/4 of Ace of Spades
> (and 1/8 each of Skywalker OG and Shishkaberry)


my dispensary is in some hood aprt. by the cajun dome and the weed dont look like that


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2014)

shishkaberry sounds good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> they need to look into "Private Clubs".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the coffee shops in Holland, and would love to own a connoisseur shop where good people can meet and and smoke my weed. i love to grow but to have places to go like that is lacking in the us, and if you have not experienced this you dont know it is missing.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2014)

It would ne nice to have a legal area where customers could sample your wares and relax.....half of the fun of growing is listening to comments from other smokers.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> It would ne nice to have a legal area where customers could sample your wares and relax.....half of the fun of growing is listening to comments from other smokers.
> 
> 
> cof


twould be nice just like the camaraderie at some bars like Cheers with weed
[video=youtube;h-mi0r0LpXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-mi0r0LpXo[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2014)

Ey fellas. Been away from the girls 2 days and the damn heater have acted up while i was gone. So i came home to some dry girls with a heat spot here and there the room at 32c. Minor damage and im just glad to be back.
Germinated some seeds. 5/8 bdxlivers. The 3 that didnt make it i think was to dry in the rockwool.
Also 1 Cheese candy auto.
 
damn editor


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh yeah!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Garybhoy11 again.*


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Going to be busting out at the seems with dank!


I sure hope so lol. 

3 600s...I get wet just thinking bout it lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

what kind i am looking at digital greenhouse it is what i have now. 1800 watts is bad ass i cant wait to rock 1200, oh and spring outdoor not far off to for me


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> what kind i am looking at digital greenhouse it is what i have now. 1800 watts is bad ass i cant wait to rock 1200, oh and spring outdoor not far off to for me


I've got 2 Revolts, they are like a Quantam, and then 2 Galaxy ballasts, all with horti bulbs. 

Oh and 1800 watts would be nice, but I'm at 2200  

I've got a 400 in there as well lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got 2 Revolts, they are like a Quantam, and then 2 Galaxy ballasts, all with horti bulbs.
> 
> Oh and 1800 watts would be nice, but I'm at 2200
> 
> I've got a 400 in there as well lol


even better. i picked up 80 eye hooks and now i am making loops out of hemp twine


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2014)

Is this a healthy green? Wont even reflect the flash lol . Bummer i had the heat damage while i was gone  Dog s1 dwc

Damn i wanted to show alot of things. But the button for uploading from computer is broken. Ah Dog bx2 1l soil pot.

My other soil dog is looking worse and worse  The high temp for 2 days had dried the soil out good.
If it were not so cold id be out enjoying a joint under the sky. What a beauty it is to night. Frost the next few days


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 12, 2014)

Blackberry kush 600W HPS 12/12 from seed. DAY 76.

View attachment 2960606View attachment 2960599


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 12, 2014)

Where can I find dog seeds? lol the strain looks bomb, and I have been lurking that thread for far to long.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/desktops
you have a lot of open space there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

i have my kush showing sex i have 14 fems and 6 males not to bad will be making more of the f1 seed any day now my male is just about to drop pollen


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey,

I found a local clone source with a huge list.

From my thread, the question:

*If you could pick 5 or 10 of these, which would you pick:
======================================
Alien Og
XXX HeadBand OG (Indica)
Whiteberry (Hybrid)
Venus OG (Indica)
Skywalker OG (Indica)
Platinum Bubba (Indica)
Mars OG (Indica)
Mars Candy (Indica)
Larry OG (Indica)
LA Confidentia&#8203;l (Indica)
Jupiter OG (Indica)
Earth OG (Hybrid)
DJ Shorts BlueBerry (Indica)
Diablo OG (Hybrid)
Chemdog (Hybrid)
Green Crack (Sativa)
Chocolate Sour Diesel (Sativa)
Jack Herer (Sativa)
Sour Diesel (Sativa)
Blue Dream (Sativa)
TAHOE OG (18% Active THC)
ROMULAN ( 19% THC )
CHERNOBYL (60% Sativa Hybrid)
BIG BUD (INDICA)
KUSHBERRY
Purple Larry OG (Indica)
Hindu Kush (Indica)
Super Lemon Haze (sativa)
Querkle (Hybrid)
CATARACT KUSH (22% Active THC)
HEROJUANA OG ( 24% Active THC )
RASKAL&#8217;S OG Kush ( 19% Active THC )
THAI FIRE OG
PLATINUM BLUE JACK
======================================
*
I will appreciate any comments before I make an order.

Thanks!

JD


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Hey,
> 
> I found a local clone source with a huge list.
> 
> ...


id get a few of each of the ones in red


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2014)

I am flowering Alien OG, and Rascals OG.
The Alien is not too stretchy, and produces a large central cola, with smaller sides colas.
The buds smell like pine trees with some lemon under.

The Rascal OG, has a nice stretch, mine doubled or more during flower, very open plant great leaf to flower ratio, but has small buds of AWESOME quality.
Mine turned out purple with a grapey fruity smell with lemon undertones..no weed smell on this one (8 wks 12/12)so far.
She also turned purple but the fans didnt change color.

My temps are 60-64 night 72-77 day

I have SLH as clones and they are far spaced nodes with very sativa leaves already.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> id get a few of each of the ones in red


good ones i would have to check out the JH, DJS BB, and the skywalker as well


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2014)

This is all good news. 

I have the SWOG Kush. It is delicious.

I am growing the Chemdog right now. It is getting better and better,
and is in week 7, with weeks to go.

I also have Super Lemon Haze, and am working with it in Veg.

I am looking up the platinum and the Alien.

Thanks all!

JD


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2014)

is dst about av tried to mail him on the bb email but no reply..... need to arange a meet at the grey area this sat if hes up for few bongs


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> twould be nice just like the camaraderie at some bars like Cheers with weed
> [video=youtube;h-mi0r0LpXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-mi0r0LpXo[/video]


"singing" where everybody knows your strain.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

java i would say my top 3 in the list would be the tahoe, alien, and romulan.

off to mix a few drinks for the ladies see if i cant get there skirts to raise up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2014)

Ripped from the *headlines*:



DoobieBrother said:


> Update pics on Dog S1 #1:


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

uploading some photos of the blue pit and others now...such a nice easy plant to grow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i love the coffee shops in Holland, and would love to own a connoisseur shop where good people can meet and and smoke my weed. i love to grow but to have places to go like that is lacking in the us, and if you have not experienced this you dont know it is missing.


Was way cool to go to the dispensary, buy my meds, and then sit down at the coffee table with a couple of others and do a free dab and shoot the shit for a while. 
Looking forward to the day when we do have such places to socialize in while we all partake freely.

*oh, and Sunday at the dispensary is "Free Joint Day": you get a free pre-rolled joint as a bonus when you buy your meds.
And a punch card where you get a free gram of top shelf every 10 visits.


----------



## tobinates559 (Jan 13, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Hey,
> 
> I found a local clone source with a huge list.
> 
> ...


raskals OG is no joke!!!! and i have had platinum bubba a couple times and will never forget that strain...i dont think i could pass on a Dj short blueberry either!! everytime i have smoked so called green crack it was very nice, crazy intense sativa high with fat chunky indica looking, supposed to be high yielding too!!! let us know what you choose!! one of each maybe?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

budolskie said:


> is dst about av tried to mail him on the bb email but no reply..... need to arange a meet at the grey area this sat if hes up for few bongs


My guess is he's not around:



DST said:


> Wow, we got sun in Scotland.





ghb said:


> lol we have sun in scotland he says from the dam.
> i would have to believe you to be honest gary, shit weather in scotland sounds about right





DST said:


> I have a picture of said sun, and who says I am in the Dam


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm waiting on some everclear to come in the mail so I can winterize my dog bho, but I did do a little purge with heat and set a side for a couple of days. This morning I threw some on top of a bowl and am high as sheit. It doesn't look the best because of me but it is pretty smooth considering it hasn't been vacuum purged. I got 7 grams out of about 1 1/2 z's of trim. I will still be winterizing most of it in a couple of days but for now I'm pretty happy and very high.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

Damn it hurry up harvest, I'm tired of smoking on some resin


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i cut my og #3 last night but it will be maybe 14 gram dry.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've got nothing until prob mid Feb including the dry.....

Looks like giggles is on a tolerance break.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got nothing until prob mid Feb including the dry.....
> 
> Looks like giggles is on a tolerance break.


i have been talking about a T break myself. my 3 big 4fters are almost done as well as the PW after that it will be a Black Widow in 5 weeks or so no more all at one time harvest


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just means that in 20-30 days when I take that first hit I'm gonna be gone.

Guess it isn't all that bad....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i dont think i would make it. i have germed and have in dirt now 12 Cherry Puff f2 and 6 candy drop to go with the 19 blue pit 7 s1 dog and 9 Fireball seedlings i have going to be some dank in docs spring


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I found a car yesterday thats not from a dealer and reasonable priced. It's a 2004 ford taurus with 104000 miles for $2200 or equal trade. I worked out a $1000 cash and a little smoke. I should have it by Friday. Thanks for the input 6er's.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I think I found a car yesterday thats not from a dealer and reasonable priced. It's a 2004 ford taurus with 104000 miles for $2200 or equal trade. I worked out a $1000 cash and a little smoke. I should have it by Friday. Thanks for the input 6er's.


Taurus are good cars, well eh most of them.

As long as you didn't get the year that had all the tranny problems lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2014)

looks like some badass wax jimmer! look forward to seeing it transform into 'shatter'


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i dont think i would make it. i have germed and have in dirt now 12 Cherry Puff f2 and 6 candy drop to go with the 19 blue pit 7 s1 dog and 9 Fireball seedlings i have going to be some dank in docs spring


I know I couldn't make it, neither could my gf. When ever I go more than a couple of days I start craving alcohol, and for me thats not good. I'll admit pot is my AA and wanted to add NA.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

my wife had the biggest POS taurus when i met her  i hated that car but it was raged out bad


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I think I found a car yesterday thats not from a dealer and reasonable priced. It's a 2004 ford taurus with 104000 miles for $2200 or equal trade. I worked out a $1000 cash and a little smoke. I should have it by Friday. Thanks for the input 6er's.


That seems like a good deal.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2014)

So, time to bite the bullet and get a new light. Still have a new extractor fan with filter and ducting, so im half way there!
I think it was the blue pits on you tube that done it for me, that and missing the whole game and buying crap for fortunes! I tried to kidd myself I could leave it out but you know the score! HARDCORE!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

those Blue Pit videos are great ghb out did his self on them


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

Well how about a lil pr0n to start the morning off right guys. 

To much talking and not enough pr0n lol.

GGxWF 3 days ago. She's even more purple now 



And would appear that my burpee cloner is still rocking 

Stout lil bitch, deff gonna be a mom. Already got 2 of them picked out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> those Blue Pit videos are great ghb out did his self on them


Aye, no kidding! All look amazing but think No. 20 was my fav


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

yea its a bad m fer

this was on the frosty nug page



> *Holy BALLS! Might as well close the thread now. All my reefer looks like poop after seeing that.*





> *that shit is thick on the frost!!!! it was hard watching u molest that nugg like that.. I hope you smoked the whole thing right after the video or atleast later that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

Fireballs
all BB Blue Pit on right Dog s1 and Fireballs f2 on left


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks guys i think dst deserves the majority of the praise though, that grow was never at any point what i would consider to be on par but the stuff still came out great, the blue pit is such a strong plant i think anybody could make it produce fire.

i'm in the process of revegging the number 20 because it was so small at week 4 i decided to kill the mother plant as i was too busy watching the big plants at that time. i will be doing another run of the number 17 and 20 in a couple of months time, in the mean time i will be doing a grow of the number 3 and 10.

#3 was a great yielder and had amazing flavour, it was also not as heavy as the number 10 which is also a good producer so i think they will compliment each other nicely. i think i can get them done in under 10 weeks in this garden so hopefully i will be able smoke and still function because the ones i'm smoking now are not something you wan't to get used to if you get me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

they all looked so good. i all ways kill the keeper so i dont kill fems till the end now. killed all alligator kush males last night but the cut for my f2 cross


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

well in a perfect world i would do the same dr d, i just thought i was being a clever dick by doing it, i only have a 125w cfl in my 3x3 veg tent so keeping 13 mothers is obviously a no no.

i killed 9 of the bps and of the nine i killed 2 were ones i wanted to keep so i thought i would give reveg a go because i never tried it. hopefully it works because i do love the #20


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

at the price the seeds are it would be worth another order i just might have to do it myself yea veg space is in short supply and with me trying to start breeding it is worse, so i have found some leds so i can cut power by 2/3 and have more space. well that is the idea anyway. i am also going to go cut to cut for a bit so i can keep a shit load of little fuckers


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

that is a lot of mouths to feed D!

i don't live with my plants either so that is another reason for keeping numbers down where possible, you must spend a lot of time in the garden.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

I LOVE MY GARDEN and no i dont get away to much. that is way i have been thinking of finding a good partner when i move to do this for a living. when i was going to WA the plan was to do it myself and have silent partners, but now i think a grower would be better you end up married to a big garden and if you want any time of you are screwed. plus we all now how that friend dose about coming by and watering. lot of seed is more chance to find the fire


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey doc Im def interested in seeing how the led flood lights work out. I ask about them in the LED section and was told they were shit but they couldnt tell me why,,, then I was promptly ignored from then on lol. 


I should get my hydro fittings and nutes in today  perfect timing as the clones are just starting to put out roots. I'll be cleaning all my old buckets then hopefully be putting my veg rdwc system together today. Six weeks rdwc veg these bitches are gonna be BIG 




Edit: I also love my garden!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I LOVE MY GARDEN and no i dont get away to much. that is way i have been thinking of finding a good partner when i move to do this for a living. when i was going to WA the plane was to do it myself and have silent partners, but now i think a grower would be better yuo end up married to a big garden and if you want any time of you are screwed. plus we all now how that friend dose about coming by and watering. lot of seed is more chance to find the fire



Doc lets get out to southern cali, we can be garden partners


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

I found the people in the LED section to be a bunch of shitheads.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doc Im def interested in seeing how the led flood lights work out. I ask about them in the LED section and was told they were shit but they couldnt tell me why,,, then I was promptly ignored from then on lol.
> 
> 
> I should get my hydro fittings and nutes in today  perfect timing as the clones are just starting to put out roots. I'll be cleaning all my old buckets then hopefully be putting my veg rdwc system together today. Six weeks rdwc veg these bitches are gonna be BIG
> ...


IAt least if you get ignored in the 600 its not personal, its just too much pretty flowers got everyone's attention lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Doc lets get out to southern cali, we can be garden partners


shit i am down like charlie brown


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doc Im def interested in seeing how the led flood lights work out. I ask about them in the LED section and was told they were shit but they couldnt tell me why,,, then I was promptly ignored from then on lol.
> 
> 
> I should get my hydro fittings and nutes in today  perfect timing as the clones are just starting to put out roots. I'll be cleaning all my old buckets then hopefully be putting my veg rdwc system together today. Six weeks rdwc veg these bitches are gonna be BIG
> ...


i figure 50 watt led is a bright m f'er and for veg it should work like a champ. i want to flower with one and see what it can do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I found the people in the LED section to be a bunch of shitheads.


i have found this in many places on riu.


600 is where it is at


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

I like how my LED's are working in flower. Real nice frosty buds.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I like how my LED's are working in flower. Real nice frosty buds.


Yes they are, I'm thinking of getting one for my veg tent. Any suggestions?

Oh and I will be out in your neck of the woods in a few months jig. 

Oh and whodat I was just in your neck of the woods.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes they are, I'm thinking of getting one for my veg tent. Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh and I will be out in your neck of the woods in a few months jig.
> 
> Oh and whodat I was just in your neck of the woods.


All I know about LED's is that I have some and they work. The ones I have are from GrowEvolution.com and I like the way they work a lot. Couldn't say how they stack up vs anyone elses. I can say I'm pretty sure they are cheaper than most peoples though (i think).

Apparently BudBro has a discount code, so if you do want the same brand as me, hit him up and save a little cash.

One of their BudBoss 150 is good to cover my closet which is just over 7 sq. ft. 2 of them cover that area with a lot brighter light, but 1 will do in veg at least.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes they are, I'm thinking of getting one for my veg tent. Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh and I will be out in your neck of the woods in a few months jig.
> 
> Oh and whodat I was just in your neck of the woods.


speaking of your neck of the woods who. i haven't been to NO since my honeymoon in 04 and the 13 of march will be our 10 year so i am planing to go back then. she wants to go to mardi gras but my mom and my sisters kids will be in town so what is some cool shit to take to old lady to?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> speaking of your neck of the woods who. i haven't been to NO since my honeymoon in 04 and the 13 of march will be our 10 year so i am planing to go back then. she wants to go to mardi gras but my mom and my sisters kids will be in town so what is some cool shit to take to old lady to?



Cant guarantee I'll be around for that.
I have some awesome childhood memories of mardigras, certain parades are better for the kinds, mainly the day time ones, and there are certain areas along the routes themselves that are more family friendly depending where what parade is running. 


Other than that there will be live music galore all day and night (as usual), and plenty of great food as well. Stay off of bourbon st. I can link you to a page that will have all locations of live music with who and where and when they will be playing. 
The zoo is awesome and the aquarium is really nice too. City park is great to stroll through looking at all the multi hundred year old oaks, there is a nice little carnival type thing for the kids in there too... Just strolling around uptown is relaxing in itself, hit up the riverwalk downtown too. 




Well I got everything in for the hydro systems,,, will share when the time comes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i will be in laff for MG i will be there doing the more romantic thing i have been to the zoo in 04 i was looking more for that hole in the wall with the good food and good atmosphere.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2014)

ima be MIA for sometime,my lil boy pancreas has stop working,now he has type#1 dieabetes......
ill miss you guys/gals....much love.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2014)

Man&Dog reaching out!  I love my garden also all of my dogs! Even my labrador 

For those who dont already know: Throwing stems an other cannabis stuff into the fireplace is a bad idea! Did not smell at all but on fire the hole street smells  
I still love the editor..


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

i hope the little guy is alright gen. that is some awful news.

do what you need to do, we will be here for you man.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2014)

Very sry to hear that gen.. Take care of it we will still be here!
Best of wishes and luck to you and yours!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

best wishes for your family G. i hope they can help him out bud


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> ima be MIA for sometime,my lil boy pancreas has stop working,now he has type#1 dieabetes......
> ill miss you guys/gals....much love.


OMG! I am so sorry. How old is he? My heart goes out to you. I will pray for your bubba.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> ima be MIA for sometime,my lil boy pancreas has stop working,now he has type#1 dieabetes......
> ill miss you guys/gals....much love.


sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> well in a perfect world i would do the same dr d, i just thought i was being a clever dick by doing it, i only have a 125w cfl in my 3x3 veg tent so keeping 13 mothers is obviously a no no.
> 
> i killed 9 of the bps and of the nine i killed 2 were ones i wanted to keep so i thought i would give reveg a go because i never tried it. hopefully it works because i do love the #20


I done a few re-veg's and its nothing mate, that #20 is SOMETHING 
Again great job, to yourself and DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2014)

sorry to hear that Gen, sending no word's can say how you must feel, hopefully some kind praises from the gang will give you a wee lift pal.
cinder's


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> ima be MIA for sometime,my lil boy pancreas has stop working,now he has type#1 dieabetes......
> ill miss you guys/gals....much love.


This is the worst of news.

I hope that it is a side effect of something treatable.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 13, 2014)

You know we'll pray/meditate/send positive vibes, gen.
Stay up, brother.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> ima be MIA for sometime,my lil boy pancreas has stop working,now he has type#1 dieabetes......
> ill miss you guys/gals....much love.


Wishing you and your family the very best! Stay strong bro!!!

Much love for yours!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I LOVE MY GARDEN and no i dont get away to much. that is way i have been thinking of finding a good partner when i move to do this for a living. when i was going to WA the plan was to do it myself and have silent partners, but now i think a grower would be better you end up married to a big garden and if you want any time of you are screwed. plus we all now how that friend dose about coming by and watering. lot of seed is more chance to find the fire


Marry another grower?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Marry another grower?


 my wife would have something to say about that plan


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

I had to leave my garden to my wife's care and everything was twice as big when I returned!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I had to leave my garden to my wife's care and everything was twice as big when I returned!


My stuff gets twice as big when my wife's around to


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> ima be MIA for sometime,my lil boy pancreas has stop working,now he has type#1 dieabetes......
> ill miss you guys/gals....much love.


I am sending positive vibes yer way man!!

I hope he recovers well.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

wooohoooo so the tint bit of kokush f4 pollen i had received a while back has produced 13 nice tiger striped kokush f4 x timewreck seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Please post some pics on the Seed pic thread! See my sig


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

LA Medical Cannabis Cup coming up in February!




http://www.cannabiscup.com/los-angeles


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2014)

Kick in the gut huh? I was feeling a little bummed about my situation for a few minutes today till I read about genuity. Feeling lucky the rest of the day and feeling for our friend. 

Here's my plants. Day 35 - 12/12 - Headband
View attachment 2961848View attachment 2961849View attachment 2961850View attachment 2961851View attachment 2961852View attachment 2961853View attachment 2961854


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Look at all of those buds!

Hate to rub it in peeps but:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok 6 it's time for a giggle vision update. Giggles was busy today as you can prob see lol, or well maybe.

Painted everything white for better reflection of the 3 6's so to make sure I get the most dank  Also put up a wall with a zipper to help contain the light and to allow me to put in my carbon filter. Girls are starting to get real stinky. 

It's still a work in progress and I will finish it tomorrow, still gotta put my anchors in for the lights and mount some things and run a few electrical lines. Got the big part done today. 

Clones are doing great and are now in solo cups. They will go to 1 gallon in a week or so and then stay there for about 3 weeks and then into 5 gallon and then to flower.

And now some room pr0n lol. Looks much better, I'm sure the girls will thank me





And now the real fun, the bud pr0n 

Grape God, day 36 12/12


Lights on in the room, it's getting full



Plat. Bubba x OG, buds are dense as fuck and look like golf balls! Such a beauty and keeper as well
Oh and it looks like we've got some more purple on her to! Good days 



and finally lights out...



and that will conclude giggles vision...

Night 6, stay high  unlike me lol

Almost forgot, I'll be praying for your son g. Hope it all turns out, take care brotha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Medical Cannabis Cup coming up in February!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up with the giant tsunamis? A bit eerie eh? 







Hate to hear this about your son, G... Just terrible. Will be sending some good vibes his way, I guess thats about all I can do.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2014)

Im still trying to figure out the painting myself cuz it aint of anything around san bernardino that I know of!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Whats up with the giant tsunamis? A bit eerie eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The giant tsunamis just mean us pot heads are coming in like a damn tidal wave. They better watch out cuz were out of the dark and were rollin in 

It's all bout symbolism 

Or maybe it's just my high ass lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Im still trying to figure out the painting myself cuz it aint of anything around san bernardino that I know of!


Its a LA/ San B thang! lol If it was strictly San B it would be a pic of a desert and a Route 66 sign, lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Please post some pics on the Seed pic thread! See my sig


posted a few even though i still have this heap of a phone cam


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

i also put a new bulb in today though i do not remember who mentioned that it could have been a factor in my one cut running a little less dense then usual..whomever it was thank you never a bad time to put a bulb in especially at 15-20 bucks a piece.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2014)

First off, thoughts to Gen. Don't be a stranger, it's good to be around friends when you are going through troubles. Stay strong may bru!

So what's up with the pic uploader thingymabob....can only load 4 pics at a time now. Have a really been away that long....anyway, back in the Dam and went to check out the other grow, or should I say, the other harvest. Still needs another day or so hanging, then into paper bags for some curing.










Dried dog scissor hash





And who said it doesn't shine on Leith?
[youtube]6BDj4mr0fBc[/youtube]
Pics of flying into Edinburgh and Leith Harbour (Leith is now part of Edinburgh). Back in the day, this is where the legendary Mary Queen of Scots first landed in Scotland after returning from exile in France. She spoke to the locals in pretty bad Scots by all accounts (she spoke French basically, lol) I wonder what the fuk the locals thought of her then. Anyways, she got her head chopped off in the end, poor girl. You can see in the video a really nice mosaic, pictured at 45 and 1 minute odd. My Grannys flat looks onto that She's lived in that since my Mum and Uncle where born there. I do love visiting home, I should do it more often. Great to catch up with friends as well, and had a proper Scottish medible on Saturday (t'was VVV strong)










Slainte,

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2014)

And just because I can, lol.....
[youtube]tM0sTNtWDiI[/youtube]
When I haver, lol.....
The Proclaimer twins are actually from Auchtermuchty in Fifie wher eI spent a bit of time in my life (in Fife, not Auchtermuchty, lol) We played Auchtermuchty at football and beat them 13-0, lmfao....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Whats up with the giant tsunamis? A bit eerie eh?



[video=youtube_share;yo0_VDwGyE0]http://youtu.be/yo0_VDwGyE0[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome back D.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If it was strictly San B it would be a pic of a desert and a Route 66 sign, lol


You forgot the hookers, gun stores, and run down malls. Shit we have such a ghetto mall in SB. Haven't been to the orange show is years. Last time was for a rave. Good times.


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Jan 14, 2014)

LMFAO, cannabis cup in SB. Someone is getting A) robbed b) Shot C) Both AHAHAHAHA.... Theyre crazy for doing that shit out there. And hell yea, carousel mall is run the fuck down.

Yea, wtf is with the tsunami, shit is like 40-50 miles form the nearest beach


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome back D.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the hookers, gun stores, and run down malls. Shit we have such a ghetto mall in SB. Haven't been to the orange show is years. Last time was for a rave. Good times.


Yeah and Honey Baked Ham! That is the only thing good in San B! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2014)

such a bad flyer is beggars belief...who's the Grinch driving the car?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

That poster is from a Best Of High Times I picked up yesterday. Scanned it because it was so cool/weird! I had a great time there last year and I hope to get to meet some local sixers when I go this year. Will BB be there? 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2014)

i think you will be the bb rep for that one mo.

i have heard dst say he won't be doing any american cups due to the u.s laws on cannabis related companies. it is one big grey area.

have fun though!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> ima be MIA for sometime,my lil boy pancreas has stop working,now he has type#1 dieabetes......
> ill miss you guys/gals....much love.


Best wishes to you and your family. All positive vibes will be sent your way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2014)

all the best to you and yours Gen. sure he's a fighter just like yaself


DST, i'm not sure sunshine over scotland counts if the pics are taken above the clouds


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all the best to you and yours Gen. sure he's a fighter just like yaself
> 
> 
> DST, i'm not sure sunshine over scotland counts if the pics are taken above the clouds


Sure it does cuz he's flying high even when he's not in the clouds LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2014)

hahah i've seen the man smoke i'm amazed he manages to function. yet he seems totally straight even when he's hitting dabs on the nail. lol. a tolerance break would probably feel like he'd dropped acid.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2014)

For a brief second, with all the excitement of taking the wee man on his first plane ride, I thought we had got on the wrong flight and had arrived in Spain.....it promptly pished it down for the rest of the stay though, lol.
And after a break I get so fukked from my first smoke it makes me want to take more breaks, but then I just say fuk it and smoke more why not, it's there to be smerked is it naw!
Just going through the process of uploading pics, fuk me this 4 at a time thing is a proper chore off.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha.. I would love to see that  Next buy must be a good nail for dabs. Were you guys going to spannabis or what?
I thought it was at puerto rico gran canaria, dunno why. Would be great tho, my favorite been there like 10 times.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 14, 2014)

Shit your lucky. I have to do it 1 at a time. OR you know something i dont?! Tell me im going insane. lol
If i can have a break from my girl, i might have a T-break too


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2014)

when I use to upload to an album the Manage Attachments Box opened, then I would click add files, this would then bring up another box, I would then press select, and it would open up a Windows browser on my PC, then just browse to the file I had my pics in and highlight them all (20-30, however many you wanted and press upload...bingo bango bongo. No I get a box that allows me to upload one, then press a + and then again until I have selected 4. It use to be like that on IE7 when that came out so I switched to Firefox and never had any problems until today......


HydroGp said:


> Shit your lucky. I have to do it 1 at a time. OR you know something i dont?! Tell me im going insane. lol
> If i can have a break from my girl, i might have a T-break too


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2014)

So here's som pics from today. Nothing died while I was away, although I did manage to lop the top of one of my clones when finally potting them up, they were in a sorry state, lol.
Up in the cab, still in veg mode at the minute.





Down in the cab





Side cab





Veg Cupbaord, switched to horizontal





Maws





Jake Dreams




















Headband Cali O










Clone in the middle with head lopped off, lol





slainte,
DST


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah dunno it happened in the last 2 days :/ Still to much work putting up pics. Im gonna try some different browsers.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My stuff gets twice as big when my wife's around to


Ah tumescence....

My wife would burn my world if she could, but the man-cave is an embassy 
of a Foreign Nation to her. Foreign Soil. She does love the vegetables though.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2014)

What the giggles going vertical.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I started a separate thread for the LA Cup:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2014)

A cool new one from the Regginator, with a funny ending (_not_ be confused with a "Happy Ending")

[video=youtube_share;k_7ouLRzcUg]http://youtu.be/k_7ouLRzcUg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2014)

And more tender love ballads from The Big Dude:

[video=youtube_share;Jfh9bqNoLvQ]http://youtu.be/Jfh9bqNoLvQ[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry , if I'm intruding in a thread, I'm still learning , here............
I play this for my plants, it seems to make them happy.

BTW.........plants thrive , with a lot of music , just crank it, and it moves the air around, as well as any fan could .

This, btw, is a mellow Pantera song .


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Sorry , if I'm intruding in a thread, I'm still learning , here............
> I play this for my plants, it seems to make them happy.
> 
> BTW.........plants thrive , with a lot of music , just crank it, and it moves the air around, as well as any fan could .
> ...


[video=youtube;RVMvART9kb8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMvART9kb8[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2014)

No intrusion at all 
While it's called "Club 600", it's not an exclusive one.
And we don't care if someone grows with penlight or sunlight, so long as your growing.
Just a good attitude (barring bad days & such, as we all get) is all that's asked of us. 

And pics of cannabis whenever possible.

And sharing info on grow techniques.

But nothing else! That's all that's needed!
Except this chair, I need this chair.
And my TV remote control. 
But that's it! 
I don't need anything else!
You'll see! I'll be fine with just these, and don't need ANYTHING else!
Except my DESK lamp.
But that's it!
Pics, info, chair, TV remote control, and my DESK lamp.
That's ALL I ever needed!
And my paddle ball, even though it's broke.
So pics, info, chair, TV remote, my DESK lamp, and my broken paddle ball.
But that's IT!
I don't need ANYTHING else!
NOTHING!!!
Except my dog: Shithead. _Come here boy_...

***_*grrrrrrr*_***

I don't need my dog.
I have everything I need... pics, info, chair, TV remote control, DESK lamp, and my broken paddle ball...







*Welcome to our madness!!!*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2014)

And, if you haven't already, you might want to change the number of posts per page that are displayed to 40 posts per page.
Go to:

My Profile>General Settings (on the left side)> Thread Display Options (about half-way down that page).


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't forget your phonebook!

Bernadette Peters was such a fox in that movie  (she still is)!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a cool pic I took at lights out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2014)

View attachment 2962707

Left Critical Sensi Star - Mainlined for 8

Right Goji Reveg


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking good flaming.

Did you feed the reveg with some high N?


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> And, if you haven't already, you might want to change the number of posts per page that are displayed to 40 posts per page.
> Go to:
> 
> My Profile>General Settings (on the left side)> Thread Display Options (about half-way down that page).


I'll give it a try, so thanks.

I'm a little embarressed to show what I grow, after the threads I've gone through, and the awesome plants some have growing ! Amazing.........really !!!!

I am a tad under 5 ft. , and my biggest plant , is only slightly taller than me, that would be my oldest plant, amd the one that gives me trimmings for tea, and gave me the 3 rd generation, of plants.
It is really lacking, now that I have seen some of the plants here, though. I will study what advice I see in the threads, and work on bettering "Buddy".


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Broke out the old Kessil LED to put over the JOG reveg:




Set it up last night and added some CFLs too. Got way too hot!

Hot CFLs:




Got some shots of the clones while they were outside:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a cool pic I took at lights out.
> 
> View attachment 2962706


SEE........even in the dark , your plant puts all mine to shame !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Broke out the old Kessil LED to put over the JOG reveg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.........now we are on the level of the plants I grow, but mine are a tad taller and fuller. 
As I said Chicago, is not a great place for plants in the winter.'
Going to read some threads here, and see what all you guys use, to fertilize, for nutrition, etc.

Nice pics, btw .


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

My clones are going on 100% fish gag in ProMix/used super soil 

Last crop was mostly super soil.


Fish gag:




ProMix:




Super soil:

http://www.hightimes.com/read/subcools-super-soil-step-step


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Don't forget your phonebook!
> 
> Bernadette Peters was such a fox in that movie  (she still is)!


My one-sided love affair with her began in a 1974 episode of "Love, American Style", and then was completed when "The Longest Yard" came out the next year.

And I'd still t'ro her a _ban*g*_! *OH!!*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 14, 2014)

Now this is messed up funny:

[video=youtube_share;PUKMUZ4tlJg]http://youtu.be/PUKMUZ4tlJg[/video]:


----------



## budolskie (Jan 14, 2014)

Look lovely them dst m8, that scissor hash aswel must be nice waking n baking on that, have to buy a couple bags street shit to see me till Friday till dam as the friends blue widow isn't gona be till I'm back I'm getting excited already.. how long of a walk would u sat we got d to the square from the munck


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

if you go to google maps and get directions, put your hotel in, then the grey area and click the walking option, it states the distance as 2.2km (1.5 mile-ish) and that it will take 28 minutes to walk.......


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2014)

Are well that's nowt, if not raining a nice j will pass that... got to get the intercity and a subway to hotel


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

once you get to centraal station, there is also the option of getting on tram number 4, get off the last stop on utrechtsestraat, which is less of a walk than getting the metro...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2014)

The route I have printed doesn't take me to Amsterdam central, schipol platform 1-2 intercity to Amsterdam zuid, then subway 51 towards central 6 stops to weesperplein then 7 min walk to hotel haha


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

I think trains to centraal are more frequent, but that's probably a more efficient route.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2014)

our flight from here is 5 so say about 6 we land, 7 in amsterdam time and that route i printed was for arriving at schipol at 7 and the intercity is at 19:17 i think.. with that route taking 47 mins to get to hotel haha so hopefully we can catch that route and we should be in the dam sqaure for around 9pm on the friday night


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

How many of you are there? A train ticket from Schiphol to the Dam is 4 euro, if there are 4 of you I would pay the extra and get a taxi I can give you a number to call and they pick you up at Schiphol and take you to your hotel in Amsterdam for a fixed fair of 37 euro......4 x train = 16, 4 x Metro = 10.40, total = 26.40. If there are 4, then that's only an extra 2.60 each and you get there lickety split! You will need a mobile phone that works International as the taxi will call you when he sees that you have landed to tell you where he is (normally right outside arrivals under the massive video screen.....


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2014)

There's 5 of us this time haha


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Doobie just wanted to thank you again for all the help. We are loading up now and will be there the end of feb... wooo hooo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good flaming.
> 
> Did you feed the reveg with some high N?


Yeah. Fed em with half strength maxigro. They will be getting half strength a little bit longer and then they will be bumped up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2014)

Can anyone give me some tips on mother plants? Or point me in the right direction for a guide?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2014)

There do seem to be better ways to trim them, so that they will 
stay small and yet robust...but this feels to me like plain old 
Bonsai skills for which there just may not be a guidebook for discovering. 

I hope for better responses. 

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 15, 2014)

FP I wish I could help but am interested myself on responses.

I killed my ecsd clone I got this morning by being a klutz and fell with it in my hand. It had to be pretty comical with my dog pouncing on me while I was on the ground. Slippers and Ice don't mix very well. I was moving her out to the shed with the other girls but instead she got buried in the compost pile.

I can't wait for school to start back up Tuesday. I have absolutely nothing to do and can't stop thinking of ways to improve or upsize my shed all ready. Not to mention, smoking all my bud listening to tunes and reading. For the first time in a year I don't have anything flowering and don't plan on flipping this run till the end of the month or the beginning of next month. Since I took the time to mainline them all for 8 tops, I want to get the most out of it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Hey Doobie just wanted to thank you again for all the help. We are loading up now and will be there the end of feb... wooo hooo.


Coolness 
I hope the packing & moving goes smoothly for you


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 15, 2014)

Howdy, sixers. I've been on extended break but thought I would see what the state of the art is in 2014. Wishing health, wealth and happiness to you all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2014)

Happy 2014 to you, shnkrmn


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

Likewise.....all the best Shnkmn.


DoobieBrother said:


> Happy 2014 to you, shnkrmn


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

i am sure they could arrange to pick up 5. anyway, no fret, if you want to just let me know.



budolskie said:


> There's 5 of us this time haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2014)

How many brits does it take to change a lightbulb?

Good to see you shnkrmn.

Ordered some more pieces for the home studio. Got the hookup, the products guy from my local guitar center sent me the backpage deals that the store people see. Was a list of product descriptions and prices. It's good I used to do orders on merchandise when I was at the dodgers so I could understand that sheet I was looking at. 540 clearance items in no particular order. Went through the whole list and found some amazing 1 off deals. Picked up a $50 tube preamp for $10 brand new. And got a $40 tuner for $12. No idea why these items were so cheap, when I called the other store they were regular price. I'm stoked.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can anyone give me some tips on mother plants? Or point me in the right direction for a guide?


What you wanna know, I run SOG a lot and have lots of moms


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> How many brits does it take to change a lightbulb?


I don't know, how many?

And Flaming Pie,

What sort of tips are you looking for? How to choose a mother, how best to keep a mother, how long to hold onto a mother? I like to go for clones that are quick rooting, grow multpiple tops by themselves (i.e strong side branching). If you can keep em small, then it's easier to manage. I will often just McDonalds a plant (by that I mean taking the top of the plant and tying that to the dirt, that way you get an arch with lots of tops that automatically grow up to be little clone sites. Anyway, let us know what's puzzling you about Mothers and we'll get all Freudian on you


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

DST said:


> I don't know, how many?
> 
> And Flaming Pie,
> 
> What sort of tips are you looking for? How to choose a mother, how best to keep a mother, how long to hold onto a mother? I like to go for clones that are quick rooting, grow multpiple tops by themselves (i.e strong side branching). If you can keep em small, then it's easier to manage. I will often just McDonalds a plant (by that I mean taking the top of the plant and tying that to the dirt, that way you get an arch with lots of tops that automatically grow up to be little clone sites. Anyway, let us know what's puzzling you about Mothers and we'll get all Freudian on you


Throwing them in the dirt is easy, but a burpee cloner(trademarked by giggles of course ) works fucking great.

I feel that you can keep mothers as long as you can keep them alive. I've kept one for over 10 years . But you know what they get better with age 

Oh and I have a 4 bulb HOT5 that houses 3 moms easy. I can take 15-30 cuts every say prob 3 weeks to a month. 

But ya flaming ask away and we can answer ya here in the 6.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

10 years - wow! I love the Arch method idea. Pics of moms would be cool guys. What do you feed them? Strong nutes, weak nutes, 5,1,1...

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> 10 years - wow! I love the Arch method idea. Pics of moms would be cool guys. What do you feed them? Strong nutes, weak nutes, 5,1,1...
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


My moms just get teas. Pure organic. Prob somewhere around 5/5/5


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *What you wanna know*, I run SOG a lot and have lots of moms





DST said:


> I don't know, how many?
> 
> And Flaming Pie,
> 
> What sort of tips are you looking for? How to choose a mother, *how best to keep a mother*, how long to hold onto a mother? I like to go for clones that are quick rooting, grow multpiple tops by themselves (i.e strong side branching). If you can keep em small, then it's easier to manage. I will often just McDonalds a plant (by that I mean taking the top of the plant and tying that to the dirt, that way you get an arch with lots of tops that automatically grow up to be little clone sites. Anyway, let us know what's puzzling you about Mothers and we'll get all Freudian on you





giggles26 said:


> Throwing them in the dirt is easy, but a burpee cloner(trademarked by giggles of course ) works fucking great.
> 
> I feel that you can keep mothers as long as you can keep them alive. *I've kept one for over 10 years* . But you know what they get better with age
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> 10 years - wow! I love the Arch method idea. Pics of moms would be cool guys. What do you feed them? Strong nutes, weak nutes, 5,1,1...
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I have no problems getting a clone and vegging. 

My confusion is over growth. 

If I only want cuts every 6 weeks, how do I keep her small? 

Do I feed her less to keep her smaller? 

I just don't want to end up with a 6 foot tall bushy behemoth.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2014)

As much as it hurts, you end up taking cuts that go into the trash. Or you could root them all and look for other ways to get rid of the excess


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have no problems getting a clone and vegging.
> 
> My confusion is over growth.
> 
> ...


You keep her small by keep training her to allow her down.

All you need to do is keep her feed and happy. Keep them most and on 16/8 lighting.

It's no different then growing one and then flowering her, their only difference is your just keeping them in veg.

Taking 15-30 cuts each the will allow her down enough, unless you have allot of light over her.

Look into a burpee tray and schultz cloning powder.

If you need anything else just lmk.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

Tried different browsers and updated everything still not helping with editor problems.
Dog s1

Dog bx2

SnowLAnd

Lemon Skunk

Havent been giving my hempy's to much attention the last few weeks. So checking the runoff today showed.. 3 and 3.5 ec so they got flushed big time and ill just let them have pure rainwater the last 10-14 days.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh FSM this is encouraging,,, but I'm not about to hold my breath. 

Digits crossed like a mofo.




[h=1]Louisiana Lawmakers To Discuss Marijuana Legalization[/h]
On January 21st, Louisianas House Committee for Administration Of Criminal Justice will meet to discuss marijuana legalization in the Bayou State. A poll conducted by Public Policy Polling (PPP) in August of 2013 shows that 65% of Louisiana residents support legalizing marijuana for medical purposes and 64% of respondents also opposed current Louisiana law which allows life sentences for marijuana possession if the defendant has a prior felony record. Yes, it is possible here in Louisiana to kill someone while drunk driving and get out in just a couple of years, but then get a life sentence for selling a bag of marijuana. Heres a couple other sample questions from the poll which shows that even while Louisiana is a_*very*_ conservative state, not everyone here has lost their minds when it comes to the failed war on drugs  cannabis specifically.
Would you be more or less likely to vote for a
candidate for office if he or she voted to reduce
penalties for the possession of marijuana?
More likely.49%
Less likely.32%
Doesnt make a difference13%
Not sure.6%​Nearly half of voters would be more likely to vote for a candidate who supported lesser penalties for possession. Why? Possibly because of how laid back Louisiana is when it comes to alcohol use, especially in the Catholic-dominated southern part of the state where it isnt hard to find a drive-thru daiquiri stand and you can buy a bottle of Jack Daniels or a case of Bud Light in almost any gas station. Even a wide receiver for the Saints can get a DWI and bail out on a $1,150 bond, but marijuana? You can get 6 months for first offense and a $500 fine. A first offense DWI? 2 days to 6 months, but many offenders have the option of pleading guilty in exchange for 48 hours of community service. How about vehicular homicide while driving drunk? Only a 3 to 5 yearminimum. So it would make sense that 53% of people would show support for legalized and regulated marijuana in Louisiana.
Two states  Colorado and Washington 
recently changed their laws to allow marijuana
to be regulated and taxed similarly to alcohol,
for legal use by adults age 21 and older. Would
you support or oppose changing Louisiana law
to regulate and tax marijuana, with stricter
regulations than for alcohol?

Support..53%
Oppose..37%
Not sure.10%​Now this is conservative Louisiana were talking about, not more liberal states like California or Washington. When asked to identify their political views, 80% of the respondents stated either conservative or very conservative.
Very conservative.36%
Conservative44%
Liberal.17%
Very liberal3%​Last year, a bill to reduce the maximum penalty for marijuana possession squeaked through the House of Representatives and fell two votes short of the required two-thirds majority required to begin debate in the Senate. After seeing the potential tax revenue to be garnered by legalized pot in Colorado and the savings on reduced incarcerations ($2.2 million in 2014 estimated) just from reducing the penalties, perhaps this year we will see a more vigorous debate that moves us towards legalization. Louisiana currently has the highest incarceration rate in the entire world as well as the largest number of individuals (429) serving life without parole for non-violent crimes which include distribution or possession of marijuana. The real question is, which will prevail? Common sense and fiscal responsibility, or the $182 million dollar prison industry which currently has a chokehold on the state?


If you want to help change this, please follow this link to find contact information for members of the House Committee for Administration Of Criminal Justice and let them know you support legalizing or even just decriminalizing marijuana in Louisiana. Dont forget to mention the money that could be made off legalization  these are Louisiana politicians after all.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just a few shots from the garden today



Plat bubba kush x og
Day 25 12/12


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2014)

I took Somango today:
View attachment 2963447
View attachment 2963448

This is a very tasty smoke, as this is a re-grow.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rockin the 3 6's  



Can I join club 6 guys? lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 15, 2014)

3 6s and only that many plants?? Oh man you got some filling to do


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2014)

I love the stonework construction.

It rubs the lotion on its skin!

LOL

Great setup. What access. Sigh.



JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 15, 2014)

Got 6 ladies right now in flowering. Four are in 3g pots, two in 2g. Three 8Ball Kushs, three Black Domina x Bubblegums, flowering ranging from week 1 to week 4. Space is around 4x2...


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm with JD that stonework is awesome. 

The cannabis lair, looks like you back up turn the corner and the bat mobile is parked ready to go.

Love it!

FJG


----------



## Gomziel (Jan 15, 2014)

though it looks very good and mysterious, its probebley reflects light roughly as good as shit (literaly  . i like the pic but u got some optimization and efficiency improving ahead of U. IMHO
best


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> 3 6s and only that many plants?? Oh man you got some filling to do


I had 20 but 10 were male lol. It's ok I'll still pull a lb I bet

They are some big bitches tho.

And yes guys I've made it into a pot cave lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gomziel said:


> though it looks very good and mysterious, its probebley reflects light roughly as good as shit (literaly  . i like the pic but u got some optimization and efficiency improving ahead of U. IMHO
> best


Actually it's all white so it reflects great.

This is gonna be my best harvest for sure. If you saw it in the beginning you would know how far it has come.

No reason to be negative


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> And yes guys I've made it into a pot cave lol


Quick!!! To the Pot Cave!!!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Actually it's all white so it reflects great.
> 
> This is gonna be my best harvest for sure. If you saw it in the beginning you would know how far it has come.
> 
> No reason to be negative


What was happening was that the camera had dialed the aperture 
down to a pinhole, as you had the camera directed toward the lights.

That makes the walls look far more shadowy then they actually are.

I just thought...if there is a well, then I am running! :0)

You do not need to defend your skills here. The new adjust, as I did.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Quick!!! To the Pot Cave!!!


LOL yes! I love it!

Anyone want a job at "The Pot Cave"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 15, 2014)

Holy Hookah Hose, Fattieman!
Time to take them out with a Purple Fattie Smoke Bomb from the utility stashbox and put the blitz-out on The Mad Prohibitor!

*BONG!*

*PUFF!*

*COUGH!*

That was a close one Boy Blunter!
But, as usual, Right wins out over Might though, like ALL good citizens of Ganja City, we must remain ever vigilant if we are to stand against oppression of the Universal Consciousness and the tyranny of our Sovereign Selves!

Now, let's alert Alfred that we're on our way home so he can have the vape pre-heated and packed tight so we can all spark one up...

... FOR FREEDOM!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2014)

evening gents, just stopping in to say hello, its been a while.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

morning bill, good to see you.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

Deep Blue Mother





quite bushy





small pot





quite small really





bags of woof





jakes dream, how tight? v-tight!










deep blue nug





dog nugs





slainte, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello, bc, hope you've been well


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2014)

This dude has cantaloupes where his juevos used to be:

[video=youtube_share;EUtISGyC5pU]http://youtu.be/EUtISGyC5pU[/video]


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 16, 2014)

morning 6. I see it has been pretty active over here lately.

got my wreck chopped down this morning, or the last 2/3 of it. The buds still never quite got as dense as they usually do but no big deal because the quality wasn't affected any and i got those ko x wreck seeds outta the pollination.

She was such a lanky plant that i didn't realize how much real estate was being hogged up untill i got her outta there.

Only thing i threw in was a nice og clone still in a cup but i will get around to transplanting to a one gallon in the next few days and i think those 6 ladies are fine in there for now.

heres a pic of some fluffy timewreck and a shot of the tent after i cut her down and rearranged.    oh and a blue pit shot for the hell of it


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

made some erl with a bit of left over cheese i found....
after evaporation and collection>>





and then after a gentle warm thruogh>>>





slainte, DST


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 16, 2014)

yeah same here d. Had a nice pilr of trim from the 1st 3rd of the wreck i chopped 4-5 days ago and ran a nice stuffed tube (prob 1.5oz's) last night and after smoking a half a g and gifting the homeboy another g i walked away with 2.6 of some clean golden errl.

oh and i had just got a knock of oil pen with dome that i pieced together at fastech for 12 bucks. the thing hits like a beaast but after about 30 minutes of straight dabs back to back with my homeboy i burnt the nail out..only 5 bucks for a 5 pack of replacements but now i have to wait..

should have bought them in the 1st place...being cheap bites me in the ass sometimes but i wanted to get the minumum cost first and see if it worked and it does i would say just as good as any name brand one.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

that looks similar to the one a visitor/friend of ours had at the Cup....if it is i thought it was pretty good!


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 16, 2014)

i am sure mine is a knock off but hey for 12 bucks with a charger too i couldnt resist as i got 12 bucks use last night for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

you still liking the dabbing then D?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a ehle bong and titanium oil nail in the basket waiting for checkout  Just gotta get some $ first.. I hear dabbing is the new black


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 16, 2014)

i def like dabbing on my rig over smoking on herbs or using the pen but sometimes i just don't feel like going through the whole torch dome thing.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gomziel said:


> though it looks very good and mysterious, its probebley reflects light roughly as good as shit (literaly  . i like the pic but u got some optimization and efficiency improving ahead of U. IMHO
> best


I would love to see your setup.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

Urban I have the same thing and agree that it works pretty good. I tried to take a pic but my card reader on my comp. is messed up. I also love to throw some on a bowl and let the oils drip all the way thru for a nice slow bowl. This is my favorite method when sharing with friends. I had a nice percolator 3 stage bong that was awesome but my kitten knocked it down and broke it after only 1 month of use. Speaking of oils, I don't think my wax is making it to shatter. My everclear showed up last night in a wet box and emptied. I have a replacement on the way but am enjoying what I have so much that it might be gone before the new bottle arrives. Atleast I'll have it for next time. My gf even smokes this batch with me, it's got that dog flavor and kick that well can't put into words. Peace!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I have a ehle bong and titanium oil nail in the basket waiting for checkout  Just gotta get some $ first.. I hear dabbing is the new black



which ehle did you go for? I've got a 500ml hex foot one. been looking at a nail for it for a while.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 16, 2014)

This BHO movement is spreading quick around the USA it seems. A year ago nobody around here knew what it was, and now I have random friends asking me if I can get any. Guess I'll have to find a new more efficient method of making it and give it another go.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

View attachment 2964133View attachment 2964134View attachment 2964135View attachment 2964136View attachment 2964137View attachment 2964138View attachment 2964139 random pics of Purple paralysis & Big bang, 5 weeks into flower

View attachment 2964147View attachment 2964148View attachment 2964143View attachment 2964145View attachment 2964144View attachment 2964146 some Exo cheese, clone only. 4 weeks into flower, suffering from thrips but she is surviving and filling out well considering


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2014)

I still prefer smoking flowers.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

Nothing beats the relaxing time one can have tooting a joint, but the dabbing of the erl really gets you minced. I have been dabbing my dog bubble hash as well which tastes great when done on the nail. I am still not doing bho though as I refuse to make the stuff in my house...fuk that until we got a spare 25k to buy a fancy smancy set up


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been makin' BHO for a while now. I prefer smoking flowers, but I still take a good amount of dabs everyday lol.

This is some of my latest I made a couple days ago.




And the batch before that I made some shatter.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2014)

I tried it once and without a large extractor its a lot of work to get a decent quantity from flowers/trim. 

Purely hypothetical, but would it make sense to mix a bunch of hash in with flower material to make it more worthwhile? I'm thinking a couple zips of hash in with a zip of plant material, multiplied by 4 or 5 runs.

What kind of BHO harvest would I be looking at with 8-10 ounces of hash and 4-5 ounces of trim? I'm wondering how efficient it is.

Dry ice hash is super easy, so turning it into BHO seems like it might be worthwhile.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 16, 2014)

DST said:


> Nothing beats the relaxing time one can have tooting a joint, but the dabbing of the erl really gets you minced. I have been dabbing my dog bubble hash as well which tastes great when done on the nail. I am still not doing bho though as I refuse to make the stuff in my house...fuk that until we got a spare 25k to buy a fancy smancy set up


This is what i would like to do, i see sub cool do this on his youtube, he only uses bubble, then puts a little piece of bubble between wax paper, very lightly applies heat, and its wax ready to dab&#8230; gotta try it soon

Need some bags though


FJG


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 16, 2014)

My last two batches of BHO using trim I've gotten a 20% return.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> which ehle did you go for? I've got a 500ml hex foot one. been looking at a nail for it for a while.







Logo: *EHLE logo in frosted*Joint Size: *18.8*
Volume/Capacity: *1000ml*
Ideal Downtube/Diffuser Length: *13.5cm*
Weight: 1000g
Size: 46cm (18")
Ive had it before. Seems perfect fit for my lunges


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> My last two batches of BHO using trim I've gotten a 20% return.


My first tries sucked in return but this time around I got about 20% my self. I did use better trim but got a smaller in circumference tube and used 2 coffee filters instead of 1. I'm not sure what made the diff. the smaller tube or extra coffee filter but am happy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> This dude has cantaloupes where his juevos used to be:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;EUtISGyC5pU]http://youtu.be/EUtISGyC5pU[/video]



I do believe he was arrested. 




Iv been loving this bubble hash, Im tired of smoking it out of pipes though,,,, I need a real hash pipe!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I do believe he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade you for one lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My first tries sucked in return but this time around I got about 20% my self. I did use better trim but got a smaller in circumference tube and used 2 coffee filters instead of 1. I'm not sure what made the diff. the smaller tube or extra coffee filter but am happy.



Was the smaller tube packed tighter? I heard thats the way to do it,,, Just a guess


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Was the smaller tube packed tighter? I heard thats the way to do it,,, Just a guess


Thats why I did it, and must be something to it. The extra coffee filter seem to give it a longer soak also.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=0SHxMD2D0K4[/video]
Ill try this with 99%iso instead.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2014)

lol thats packed takes minutes to come out the other end


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

Speaking of smoking, 1 of the few friends I allow to come over stopped by this morning. After a joint of the dog and of silverberry he said he had to leave to take a nap. I feel under smoked at this point of the day. I LLLLLLOOOOOVVVVVEEEE smoking good pot.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My first tries sucked in return but this time around I got about 20% my self. I did use better trim but got a smaller in circumference tube and used 2 coffee filters instead of 1. I'm not sure what made the diff. the smaller tube or extra coffee filter but am happy.


I've switched between using one or two or five coffee filters, and honestly don't see a difference in yield until I hit five, and it was very small.

Good trim from good bud makes a difference. My friend had some stuff that smoked great, he blew actual buds, and only got 10%, and using the exact same methods I use to get 20-25%+.

The biggest thing that I think made a difference for you is the smaller tube. Moving to a smaller diameter will defiantly increase it. You can get it too small but they say smaller is better then the can sized ones. I think mine is barely an inch, maybe an 1 1/4" in diameter. I only use one coffee filter, pack it pretty tight. You just don't want pockets where butane can just run through quicker. Like when you first water a plant with dry soil, and it drains out the bottom fast. You don't want that.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=0SHxMD2D0K4[/video]
> Ill try this with 99%iso instead.


I cant buy either in the stores around here. That is exactly what I want do, I just heard the iso leaves a worse after taste.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

It's not the size of the boat, it's the motion in the ocean. Haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I cant buy either in the stores around here. That is exactly what I want do, I just heard the iso leaves a worse after taste.


use the highest % of alcohol you can find....maybe 151 rum?


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 16, 2014)

I have ordered 190 proof online from New Jersey lol. Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do!

Anyone make these runs with dry ice hash?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> use the highest % of alcohol you can find....maybe 151 rum?
> 
> 
> cof


This just reminded me I had a pint of shine stashed away from my last further show that I never touched. i heard this is about 180 proof so I'm off to turn 2 grams into shatter I hope.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2014)

well few pics from today before i sprayed with reverse,,,, any you guys using the reverse who can advise me on how often to spray the babys...

1st 2 pics dog 1
2nd 2 pics dog 2
3rd 5 pics dog 3
4th 3 pics gigabud
and last 2 pics them together


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2014)

budolskie,

no more rep for you but very nice! big stems and great training. They look happy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

nice bongo hydro, a little large for me i think though. i only do lil snappers really.

Budolski, once about ten days before flip the bottle says but it doesn't really matter. just spray them again if you start to see any naners, obviously pull the naners off


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

I wonder whats in that stuff? DMR


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2014)

Seems that when I wasn't ignoring my grow, I was over-feeding it this round..


Northern Lights
View attachment 2964453


Engineers Dream
View attachment 2964455

Blue Pit
View attachment 2964458



bob &#9996;
EDIT..EDIT....I too seem to be having photo upload issues..


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2014)

bob the pics aint working.
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2014)

NL


Eng Drm



Blue Pit


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 16, 2014)

that pit looks nice.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 16, 2014)

For my bho i also use 2 coffee filters and use a blender on my trim before i pack the tube pretty tight (3/4in x 18in) although i packed it so tight once that the cap blew off and my trim went poof like confetti which got all in the batch of butter i had purging in the corner.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think my problem is my tube is too big, and the butane just runs through. It needs time to contact the oil/resin as a liquid so it can actually dissolve it like a solvent should. Next time I'm going to do a tane bath if I find its safe to do.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 16, 2014)

Be careful not to pack it too tight. I know three different people that have had their glass tubes explode on them.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Be careful not to pack it too tight. I know three different people that have had their glass tubes explode on them.


WTH!!
That would be me if I tried lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha bass  Honestly i think they must have used some broken glass. Seems impossible it would explode.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah I don't know but one of them said it happened to them twice and now only uses stainless steel. 

You would think how thick they are it wouldn't seem likely but maybe with five or ten coffee filters and a super tightly packed lol.

I guess it can happen. I don't think they were violent exploding glass or anything. I'll have to talk to them again haha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 16, 2014)

Okay.
I *used* to think I had too much time on my hands, _*but*_...


[video=youtube_share;S8OlZDBsFLQ]http://youtu.be/S8OlZDBsFLQ[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2014)

So the executive decision has been made to chop grape god as I can't take this no herb anymore lol. It's ok cuz I got the dates wrong on her and she is at 52 days so she's only about 4-6 days early. All good will give me that racy high that I crave to keep going during the day. 

Also I've got plenty of cuts of her to grow out again so it's ok. 

Will update with pics later.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2014)

Harvest date is often determined by the dwindling supply.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Harvest date is often determined by the dwindling supply.
> 
> 
> cof


Exactly, at least the first plant.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok well guys all done trimming and the wet weight was 187 so bout 9 shy of 2 ozs.

Not to bad since it was a lil early.

Think I should hit my lb with the others if all goes well.

Plat bubba is already leaning and just starting week 5. Good times, good times.

Sorry I'm jibber jabbering. This scissor hash for me blitzed. 

Night all. Now for the dry.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> NL
> View attachment 2964463
> 
> Eng Drm
> ...




Yeah man ^^^ thats where its at!



DoobieBrother said:


> Okay.
> I *used* to think I had too much time on my hands, _*but*_...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;S8OlZDBsFLQ]http://youtu.be/S8OlZDBsFLQ[/video]


Lmao, dude,,, haha. Hey atleast this guy has found something he really (apparently) likes/loves doing, I know people who dont grow Canna find our obsession crazy.



curious old fart said:


> Harvest date is often determined by the dwindling supply.
> 
> 
> cof


Always dropping in with solid info  thats quotable right there. 








Day 16~ 12/12

Berry Bubble












Veg system, the 1/10hp chiller should be in soon, I'll also put some styrofoam panels on top tomorrow. 
The black tubing on top if for irrigation, the clear line is for air stones... Honestly I should have used black line for the air as well, keeping any little bit of light out. 







Steady stream going from the top. 







Of course, gotta keep them lights moving  and rep some BB! 





Just got this fan today. 
Nope,,, haven't grown up yet.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2014)

LOL, this was the best such hack of my childhood:


:0)

Though it was late 70's for me.

JD


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2014)

your setup is mint like whodat, i love that flower cab..... maybe 1 day when i own my own home i will have a great set up in it hahah......

but anyways amsterdam tonight i have had to get street weed the past 3 days and it was shite hahah so i have 2 bongs for wake and bake and told myself im not buying any today and gona try wait till amsterdam tonight


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Bud... Hey a grow tent can be pretty tricked out for sure, those are great for rented housing. 


Man, I wish I could just wake up in Amsterdam tomorrow morning, that would be great.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2014)

yes i love my tent iv had a few m8s after buying it now they know im going for a 8x4,,, i told them no good tho its gona go as a spare u never no when the door can come in and i would hate to need to buy everything again, the filth have already took 1 lot of my gear lucky i had spares so wasnt as much to start again...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2014)

yes i cant wait for amsterdam to be on sum of the finest weed.. just not sure this hotel will be as easy to smoke in as the van da valk


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2014)

Let's see I'd I can upload a pic from my phone.



Dense purple dankness


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2014)

Realizing that my Hannah combo pen is broken.

I cant get any meters to last me more than 6 mos, even if they are just stored.

5 meters in 3 yrs!!

Theres gotta be a better way??

I always keep it wet, but still they all go bonkers


What do people use with good results?


----------



## tkowitha123 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm kinda a noob would've say my hannah red ph meter a week ago until I dropped it turned on into my nute solution...lol Which one have you tried. my buddy swears by blue lab ph meters but I think there overpriced.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2014)

i have had a few like and this blue lab one is the only one i started to keep wet as informed by jondoman, i just blast it under cold tap after use same with the lid empty a bit out lid and put on then stand up right so it doesnt lose water... 
just my first time trying this tho i hope it lasts more then 6 month it was £70 haha, get a cheap one for about a £10 on ebay would be better buying them every month haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Realizing that my Hannah combo pen is broken.
> 
> I cant get any meters to last me more than 6 mos, even if they are just stored.
> 
> ...


One word, organics...

Haven't used a pen in quite sometime.

Your soil does all the buffering for you


----------



## tkowitha123 (Jan 16, 2014)

See I run a completly organic line that wants specific ph levels and at bloom your ph is supposed to rise about .5 which isn't difficult if you have a ph meter, but its just a shot in the dark without one


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2014)

tkowitha123 said:


> See I run a completly organic line that wants specific ph levels and at bloom your ph is supposed to rise about .5 which isn't difficult if you have a ph meter, but its just a shot in the dark without one


I think my plants beg to differ...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2014)

tkowitha123 said:


> I'm kinda a noob would've say my hannah red ph meter a week ago until I dropped it turned on into my nute solution...lol Which one have you tried. my buddy swears by blue lab ph meters but I think there overpriced.


The red Hannah 2 of them, I had a nice Milwaukee one that I got replaced, and now the Hanna combo pen.
Oh I had a $15 Chinese ebay one too


budolskie said:


> i have had a few like and this blue lab one is the only one i started to keep wet as informed by jondoman, i just blast it under cold tap after use same with the lid empty a bit out lid and put on then stand up right so it doesnt lose water...
> just my first time trying this tho i hope it lasts more then 6 month it was £70 haha, get a cheap one for about a £10 on ebay would be better buying them every month haha


Maybe I should just do this lol, just buy 10 at a time and ask for a deal...


giggles26 said:


> One word, organics...
> 
> Haven't used a pen in quite sometime.
> 
> Your soil does all the buffering for you


I have failed at organics 2x, should be easy, but not for me?!?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyway I am back to ph strips, and they are not easy to tell the color imo, so plants are suffering


----------



## tkowitha123 (Jan 16, 2014)

yikes well the red hannah pens are only like 35-40 bucks, I mean I'm broke but if I really needed a new one I'd find a way to get one.


----------



## tkowitha123 (Jan 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I think my plants beg to differ...


What do you use for "Organics" im guessing tons of dolo lime, oyster shells and the like???


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven't used a ph pen......EVER!

Morning everyone. Thank Crunchy Time is here....although my weekends are pretty much as same as my weekdays except I smoke more during the day (so actually, nothing like my week days lol).


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha dst my hotel isn't de munck it's the damrak right in the center even better


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

Well you better change your travel plans as you don't want to be getting a train to the other side of town!!! go to centraal station


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes that route is in the bin haha lucky my m8 took the bits I printed the other day to double check haha


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

Now I understand how you couldn't find the Grey Area last time, lmfao...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2014)

hahaha looking at the map a havnt really a clue where we were looking last time... but now no traveling this time and dont fly out till 20;45 sunday which is an extra 5 hours or so then we had last time so we will get a good explore around this time... iv done my 2 bongs already and dying for more i couldnt hold on till 9 the night haha think i might have to go buy 3 bongs blueberry for a 10a


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

well that resolution lasted all of 5 minutes....street weed, boooo!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2014)

haha well im going to check my dogs and pop into a m8s he will have sum weed il be to get a bong of but its not gona keep my mind off it till 3ish 4 when we start getting ready for the off.... but il be glad when im filling the bong with sum proper gear,, i got my self a smell proof bag that should easy fit a half in like... i want to be bringing at least a half back same as last time more hopefully hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Realizing that my Hannah combo pen is broken.
> 
> I cant get any meters to last me more than 6 mos, even if they are just stored.
> 
> ...


my cunting Hanna broke a few weeks back but this time ordered 2 so I wouldn't be in this position again luckily I always follow the same routine so when the pen arrived about 2 weeks later (from America) I phed my water n it was 6.5-6.6 lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2014)

I use the pH drops.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

been a while since i put a pic of the grow up, 

View attachment 2965155


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

about fuggin time!!! looking jungleramma in their lad.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah looks great Don! 
Damn Don you a riu senior citizen soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

you aint kiddin. though there's going to be some space made in a week when the smaller lot are done. watering's a nightmare. i've taken to pushing the plants apart with a cane and pouring from about 3 ft


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah looks great Don!
> Damn Don you a riu senior citizen soon


naa man i just talk a lot of bollocks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2014)

DST said:


> about fuggin time!!! looking jungleramma in their lad.


When he opened it up to snap a pic, he heard as clear as day from the verdant canopy:

"Dr. Livingstone, I presume?"



Looking good, Don!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;irphUZGt7UE]http://youtu.be/irphUZGt7UE[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2014)

What the weather llike ower d m8 nearly time for the off


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

shit............


----------



## james2500 (Jan 17, 2014)

babies.....dinachem and blue thai, a cali con sour diesel...all freebies and 2 liberty haze from barney's, gonna start a clone army


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 17, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> yeah man ^^^ thats where its at!


 hahahahahahaha


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 17, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> The red Hannah 2 of them, I had a nice Milwaukee one that I got replaced, and now the Hanna combo pen.
> Oh I had a $15 Chinese ebay one too
> 
> Maybe I should just do this lol, just buy 10 at a time and ask for a deal...
> ...


12 bucks for a giant bottle of gh drops has to be better then the strips.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 17, 2014)

A little smoking music for the 6 
[video=youtube_share;PMnEvKCtHBw]http://youtu.be/PMnEvKCtHBw[/video]


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Realizing that my Hannah combo pen is broken.
> 
> I cant get any meters to last me more than 6 mos, even if they are just stored.
> 
> ...





I have used this one for a couple of years with no problems...

http://www.amazon.com/Oakton-EcoTestr-Waterproof-Tester-Range/dp/B004G8PWAU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389970256&sr=8-1&keywords=oaktron


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 17, 2014)

i have had my eye on that exact model bob. I have heard oakton makes good products.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2014)

Well we waiting to fly can't wait to me on the cream


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

DST said:


> I haven't used a ph pen......EVER!


I used too when I did other types of hydro. Im hooked on hempy (100% perlite) now for the last 4/5 years. I don't meter anything.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2014)

This is what Iv used in all my hydro for years, still works. PH, PPM, EC, TEMP. 


​


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> This is what Iv used in all my hydro for years, still works. PH, PPM, EC, TEMP.
> 
> 
> ​


Hey I've used the same one! 

It's packed away somewhere though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, but the part you are all missing out on is the fun game that comes with using pH drops. It takes a chore and turns it into fun!

"Honey, does this look more like 5.5 or 6.0?"


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, but the part you are all missing out on is the fun game that comes with using pH drops. It takes a chore and turns it into fun!
> 
> "Honey, does this look more like 5.5 or 6.0?"


And now you have a new one to play games with


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs. SomeGuy is only interested in the results from my garden...LOL. I get no help!!! She used to help trim... But that wore off really quick...LOL


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey James! Nice to see you or..  You know.. Looks good gl with the army.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 17, 2014)

@Breeders Boutique growers! I just ordered Blue Pit and as a freebie I am getting sour kush x deep blue. Do you know which cut of sour kush this is worked with??? Thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Mrs. SomeGuy is only interested in the results from my garden...LOL. I get no help!!! She used to help trim... But that wore off really quick...LOL


My girl loves to trim lol, she was so mad that she didn't get to trim much last night lol. I was like fuck it give me the scissor hash and trim until your heart explodes lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> @Breeders Boutique growers! I just ordered Blue Pit and as a freebie I am getting sour kush x deep blue. Do you know which cut of sour kush this is worked with??? Thanks


A good one  lol I'm not sure on that one but anything bb is gonna be good.

But if you wanna know more get ahold of dst, he's one of the bb guys.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been using the same Milwaukee, meter and probe for like 3 years. I just adjust it every 6 months or so. I never keep it wet and it keeps going too. I had a Hannah pen and the thing was off from day one, and broke in like a month. 

As far as trimming goes. Don't even talk about it. I've been trimming the past 3 days straight. I'm still pissed I don't have more to trim though. I happened to be like a half lb off on my goal weight.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Ok cool thanks


No problem brotha



hornedfrog2000 said:


> As far as trimming goes. Don't even talk about it. I've been trimming the past 3 days straight. I'm still pissed I don't have more to trim though. I happened to be like a half lb off on my goal weight.


LOL I hate fucking trimming! Good to see ya around brotha.

Thought you upped your count bro? Something go wrong or what happened. I'm gonna hit my lb mark I know.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 17, 2014)

@DST do you know which cut of sour kush was used in BB sour kush x deep blue? Thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

This small sample bud of grape god has got me blizted....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I use the pH drops.


what color do you shoot for with the drops, and which drops do you use?

I mean if those hydro results are from drops, then thats good enough for me thats for sure.

Seems the GH drops are tailored to soil
4 and under red
5 oragne
6 yellow 
6.5 light green 
7 green
8 dark green

they need a 5.5 color!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> @DST do you know which cut of sour kush was used in BB sour kush x deep blue? Thanks


I think he said the White Label is what he used


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2014)

The Professor explains to the castaways the workings of his new bamboo and coconut hash press and concentrate extractor.....






R.I.P.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No problem brotha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only hit 2lbs for 3 600s. I need to up my count this next time, and get a cool tube in the veg tent so I can get them real squat. I should probably order a new bulb too. I want to hit at least a lb a 600. Next run I'll have more plants going, and then the time after that it's on. I'm doubling the amount. Just when you think you got things figured out it slaps in you in the face like you still have a lot to learn. I've been doing this crap for like 4 years straight now and I still don't feel like I know all that much. I'm gonna try to fim my plants again too because it seemed like they did better than topping.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> This small sample bud of grape god has got me blizted....


Can you get a closer pic of it, or some pics of the flowering plants? I had a nice cut of GG but lost it.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think white label has a sour kush.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

You know he grew some dank on that Island 

I'll give you a lid with this many fingers:




The key is to roll it long and tight to get the proper burn ratio:



RIP (a big bong hit)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Can you get a closer pic of it, or some pics of the flowering plants? I had a nice cut of GG but lost it.


If you go back 10-20 pages it's everywhere lol. 

I'll post some tonight though.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2014)

budolskie was due in Adam today and DST is part of the entertainment committee, so it might be awhile before he responds. Just give him some time. You can always email him thru the BB site.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I've been using the same Milwaukee, meter and probe for like 3 years. I just adjust it every 6 months or so. I never keep it wet and it keeps going too. I had a Hannah pen and the thing was off from day one, and broke in like a month.
> 
> As far as trimming goes. Don't even talk about it. I've been trimming the past 3 days straight. I'm still pissed I don't have more to trim though. I happened to be like a half lb off on my goal weight.


I let em dry once and they die.
The ones that went bad recently never got dry though.
I guess its just mass produced junk, and the luck of the draw??


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> I don't think white label has a sour kush.


you are right I was thinking about the Cali orange DST used.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard about juicing with MJ? I went to get my rec renewed and the doc told me about it. Said it might be good for my GI issues. Anyone know anything? I think he mentioned it uses fan leaves.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I only hit 2lbs for 3 600s. I need to up my count this next time, and get a cool tube in the veg tent so I can get them real squat. I should probably order a new bulb too. I want to hit at least a lb a 600. Next run I'll have more plants going, and then the time after that it's on. I'm doubling the amount. Just when you think you got things figured out it slaps in you in the face like you still have a lot to learn. I've been doing this crap for like 4 years straight now and I still don't feel like I know all that much. I'm gonna try to fim my plants again too because it seemed like they did better than topping.


My friend tells me he hits 2-3 zips short of 2 lbs in a 2x6 closet with a 1k and a mover over 8 plants in ebb and gro.

I call BS, but what do I know?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Has anyone ever heard about juicing with MJ? I went to get my rec renewed and the doc told me about it. Said it might be good for my GI issues. Anyone know anything? I think he mentioned it uses fan leaves.


I think stems too, but I havent tried it either.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

It's from a plant that has same linneage that the sour kush, or headband (whatever the public wants to call it) came from. Bassically DNA Genetics sold bud to a coffeeshop and said it was headband, I bought some, got some s33ds from the bag, grew them, made a fem cross with some OG kush to make the dog, and have got a load of other s33ds from them. There was some m-j politics in Cali over DNA naming it Headband and they later changed it to sour kush, when lab tested it was basically an ecsd x og kush.



LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> @DST do you know which cut of sour kush was used in BB sour kush x deep blue? Thanks


And I posted a pic of the plant that I used to make the s33ds a few pages back when Urban asked about it.

Hope that helps.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2014)

funny, as I said cof, 5 Geordie lads don't need me to entertain them, haha. My friend told me a story about him being out with his younger half brother the other night. Two girls sat next to them at the bar they had gone to and one of them asked him if he was "old", he replied, I am 45, which got the response of, "that's ooooooold"..... I did laugh.



curious old fart said:


> budolskie was due in Adam today and DST is part of the entertainment committee, so it might be awhile before he responds. Just give him some time. You can always email him thru the BB site.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2014)

What's up six hope all is well. My freaking landlord got my internet cut off because he didn't pay the bill with the rent I have been paying so I will be Mia til I pay rent next week. Stay high people


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2014)

DST said:


> funny, as I said cof, 5 Geordie lads don't need me to entertain them, haha. My friend told me a story about him being out with his younger half brother the other night. Two girls sat next to them at the bar they had gone to and one of them asked him if he was "old", he replied, I am 45, which got the response of, "that's ooooooold"..... I did laugh.


....I guess that makes me ancient, but I'm still here.


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> ....I guess that makes me ancient, but I'm still here.
> 
> 
> cof


Nononono, not ancient. CoF you are a venerable, experienced veteran of humanity. That sounds much cooler than ancient, and more appropriate 

Had CoF been there those women would have been in his lap I bet!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> Nononono, not ancient. CoF you are a venerable, experienced veteran of humanity. That sounds much cooler than ancient, and more appropriate
> 
> Had CoF been there those women would have been in his lap I bet!


 it's the safest place to be...I could only be charged with assault with a dead weapon.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

Club 6 meet mom 1 and mom 2. 2 with the most vigor, the rest will veg a few more weeks and then be thrown into flower.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

@Jig - Nugbuckets juices his leaves and gives the leftovers to his worms. He is on FB.

@COF - old as Methuselah is what my Grandma said! Apparently that was very old  At least you can remember when there were some real strains of MJ not this everything is the same hybrid stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2014)

james2500 said:


> babies.....dinachem and blue thai, a cali con sour diesel...all freebies and 2 liberty haze from barney's, gonna start a clone army


Nice looking plants, and love the lens sock


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Has anyone ever heard about juicing with MJ? I went to get my rec renewed and the doc told me about it. Said it might be good for my GI issues. Anyone know anything? I think he mentioned it uses fan leaves.



Yes, texting u here in a minute. At karate w my daughter


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes, texting u here in a minute. At karate w my daughter


KEEEAAAAAAIII!!!

[video=youtube;NYFhWBCfoX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYFhWBCfoX0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Jig - Nugbuckets juices his leaves and gives the leftovers to his worms. He is on FB.
> 
> @COF - old as Methuselah is what my Grandma said! Apparently that was very old  At least you can remember when there were some real strains of MJ not this everything is the same hybrid stuff.


Mo, you don't think there has been any imporovement in MJ? The THC level present in Hybrids beg to differ, the terpen ranges are off the charts in some strains. Ok, I am not as old as, Methuselah but sometimes our old memories make things seems far better than they were. So while it's nice to smoke some landrace strains, it's just as nice to smoke some good hybrids. I refuse to accept that everything today is shitter than what it use to be......just saying.

My friend also asked the two young "asian" girls why they had came to the bar. My friend had gone as he knew the DJ and wanted to check him out (turned out to be - niet zo goed according to him!) But anyway, he asked them "was it because you know the DJ?" to which one of them replied, "the DJ!, oh no, he's not very accomodating" Whys that my friend asked. "Well I asked him to put a record on and he refused?" OF course my friend being a DJ who hates being asked to put on recrod requests asked what record she asked to be put on......"Gangnam style" was her reply. Yup, youngsters these days, although they are smoking stronger weed, in some cases are listening to SHITTER music.

Morgen allemaal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2014)

Ah, youths!
Or, as my cousin Vinny would say: "yutes".

We had to take our elder cat in to the animal hospital a few nights ago because she's been on the downward end of a rollercoaster and need help ASAP.
So we're getting her checked in and the nice young veterinary tech asks her age, to which we said she turned 18 years old last September.
He's writing this down and saying it as he writes it, "Soooo..... 18 years last September?", and gets a dumbfounded look on his face and says, "Wow, that cat's less than two years younger than me!"
We joked and said we were getting ready to send her off to college next year.
She ended up having an un-findable infection and got a shot of antibiotics for it, and she was diagnosed with advanced kidney disease. 
She is feeling much better, and is back to eating & drinking, and we have meds to help her out. The doc says she could be around for a few months or a year or three, which is all anyone can ask for.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 18, 2014)

Well that Dr grimspoon is doing the job out here can't wait till half 4


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2014)

you never got back to me on the last email I sent you bud?

sorry to hear about your cat's problems Doob's, glad it's getting a little bit more time to chill with Papa Doobie though!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't think anyone would doubt things are stronger now, it's the different that seems to be missing. Seemed to be back in my day (all of 20 years ago now) strains seemed wildly different. While today I can smoke 10 strains that me and my friends are all growing and yes they are all different acting and feeling in their effects, but the differences aren't overwhelming. It's like "Ok, this one gets me really really stoned, and this one gets me really really stoned but in a little different way. It may just be my optimistic memory saying it's this way.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 18, 2014)

Doob sorry to hear about the cat but they are a strong animal.

My shatter is done but not as good as I hoped for but I'm not complaining for fist try with winterizing bho. I'd post pics but card problems.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 18, 2014)

the two yutes your honor..haha that is a classic doob. I was wondering if it would be beneficial to turn the horizontal 150w vertical while leaving my 400 horizontal? I always love seeing you the vert setups and it seems to be the way to go in a smaller tent/closet or am i wrong.

Would it work mixing vert and horizontal?

considering it is just a 150 i would think the heat wouldnt be too bad,and would i think be more beneficial to my popcorn then if it were up top?? 

really all guesses that's why i ask you guys who have many more grows under your belts,and if this is a good idea could i say make like a 4in round cage with chicken wire or something to keep the plants from burning?


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 18, 2014)

morning jimmer and thanks for the reminder that i could use a dab this morning.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, some of the new hybrids are cool. Just not as good as red hair Kona or old school Thai sticks. I have not tried everything obviously, yet all of the jars in the dispensary smell the same. What happened to the killer Humboldt piney buds?

I was trimming some Jilly Bean the other night and it smelled like straight thin mint cookies. The mint smell was so strong that it burned my nose!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes for the ol' monkey cat 
She's been eating like a pig all day & night and drinking whenever she eats.
Touching wood, but I think she is going to pull through better than any of us hoped.
She's a tough old bird.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2014)

I like the variety we have available, and love the varied levels & layers of flavors & smells.
But I wish the old school stuff was more prevalent, too.
Heirloom Herbs. 
At the dispensary down the road they have Acapulco Gold for a great price, and it seems to be the real deal as far as I can remember.
Now they added Colombian Gold.
Great herb for joints.
Almost half as much as the Top Shelf stuff, but only a little less potent (and that might be grower error).
And unforgettable flavor & smells.

Lighting up some AG is like kicking back in the beanbag listening to Supertramp, Rush, Led Zeplin, Foreigner, Boston, ZZ Top, etc...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 18, 2014)

I mailed u d


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2014)

Yesterday's weed was good, but today's weed is better......you could taste the geographic differences though.

I use root riots (like rapid rooters only cheaper), rooting powder, a 9 liter tote with a lasagna pan cover for my clones.



a tray from the mother plants


a tray of top cuttings 


some mother plants
Dog BX1....I really like this plant


2010 stock Dog


another 2010 Dog who just had her first cutting


a dog almost 4 weeks into bloom





cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

Woof Woof!


Im not old enough to to recall any dank old school stuff,,, all we got back then was shit shwag that would give you a headache. I do remember the first time I smoke "KB"  I knew there was much more to this thing after that lol Cant wait to see where it goes in the future.



*Secret Lab Breeds Odor-Free Weed*

It used to be only clandestine, deplorable things occurred in secret labs: MKUltra, Fat Man and Little Boy, _Resident Evil_s Umbrella Corporation. But according to the _Toronto Sun_, VancouversMediJean Laboratories are not creating bombs, but rather some bomb-ass weed.
Hunkered down in a facility with a security level just one step below that of military bases, the scientists at MediJean are experimenting with 224 marijuana strains found across the globe, developing new hybrids specific for certain illnesses as cancer, MS, and epilepsy. One strain is even completely odorless, for those future ninja smokers waiting in the wings.
Up to 1,200 new strains can be created in a year.
We might have two super elite MS (treatment) strains and were putting them together to create a new strain that might have even greater potential to heal, said R&D director Charles Scott. (ViaStT.org)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, only 4 strains here, but should keep me busy for a few months.
1 Dog Kush s1, 3 from dababydroman, 2 Deep Blue f2's, and 32 of 34 Bleeseberry Kush beans popped, and the last two are still possibly going to in a day or two.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice Dogs there cof. 
Few snaps from the tent. 
Lemon Skunk

SnowLAnd

Dogbx2

Dogs1


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 18, 2014)

Just saw this on the news about a high school student with a sense of humor:
==========
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/student-pulls-of-rickroll-prank-in-physics-essay-143253131.html

"Never underestimate a high school student's ability to craft an inspired prank.
Going back to the '80s for inspiration, Sairam Gudiseva wrote an essay with a "rickroll" message best 
to be enjoyed by fans of good-natured shenanigans.
Give Gudiseva props. It isn't easy to write about scientist Niels Bohr, while working in Rick Astley lyrics that 
you may miss on first pass. Gudiseva posted a copy of his essay to Twitter, with the Astley lyrics marked 
up with a yellow highlighter. As the Independent noted, it's impressive to write an essay on physics,
never mind the time it must have taken to get each lyric to line up perfectly.
Going back years, rickrolling is a term for getting victims to watch Rick Astley when they least expect 
to. Sometimes, during a boring video, the merry prankster will cut to Astley a few minutes in and 
let his melodic rock crash over you like the rushing tides of the Pacific Ocean, so gentle, so free.
You may have thought rickrolling had jumped the shark, but no. You just can't keep a good prank 
down. It is worth noting that Gudiseva isn't the first student to pull the essay prank. In 2010, using a 
never ending stream of Astley lyrics in a computer essay, a student pulled a similar stunt. You're 
going to have to keep in mind that Guyism, the site with that story, is NSFW (not safe for work)."


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2014)

Getting ready to run the Mulanje through the Frenchy Ice Water extractor process! Wish me luck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2014)

hey COF killer lookin everything dude! your shiney green leaves, so sexy, looking like Holly leaves. I really dig your cloning house. 9 liter tote and what kind of lasagna is that and where do I buy it?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

Follow his instruction and you won't need luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2014)

Good Luck Mo and have FUN!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 18, 2014)

GL Moe! Remember to spray the hash with some clean water. Thats where most my buddies seem to fuck up, leaving a nasty taste and smell.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey COF killer lookin everything dude! your shiney green leaves, so sexy, looking like Holly leaves. I really dig your cloning house. 9 liter tote and what kind of lasagna is that and where do I buy it?


Thank you. they are the aluminum disposable ones with the plastic lid from wal mart....usually 2 for $3. I get the totes from office depot.
Lots of nitrogen, i.e. blood meal for the shiney, deep green leaves. 12-0-0 with a 6-2-4 fertilizer. Both are slow release and I only feed when I up-can or put them into bloom.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

All 18 days 12/12.

Group.
View attachment 2966581

Exo.
View attachment 2966582View attachment 2966588
View attachment 2966589View attachment 2966591

Anesthesia.
View attachment 2966594View attachment 2966595
View attachment 2966597


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you. they are the aluminum disposable ones with the plastic lid from wal mart....usually 2 for $3. I get the totes from office depot.
> Lots of nitrogen, i.e. blood meal for the shiney, deep green leaves. 12-0-0 with a 6-2-4 fertilizer. Both are slow release and I only feed when I up-can or put them into bloom.
> 
> 
> cof


I'm definitely going to explore this cloning tray you have going. I hate cleaning my trays, but I hate putting them in a landfill even more. That one looks like one that will last! 

I agree with the Doc, those clones look fantabulous, as do your budz CoF!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

Dog S1 A.
View attachment 2966610
View attachment 2966611

Dog S1 B.
View attachment 2966613
View attachment 2966614
View attachment 2966615
View attachment 2966617View attachment 2966618View attachment 2966619


----------



## Gomziel (Jan 18, 2014)

The Queen of Hearts She made some tarts, All on a summer's day
The Knave of Hearts He stole those tarts, And took them clean away.
The King of Hearts Called for the tarts, And beat the knave full sore
The Knave of Hearts Brought back the tarts, And vowed he'd steal no more.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

Gomziel said:


> Damn, why cant i upload some pics? is there a limit to the jpg size?


You've got to click the simple uploader tab in the bottom right corner then search for the photo on your drive.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2014)

Gomziel said:


> The Queen of Hearts She made some tarts, All on a summer's day
> The Knave of Hearts He stole those tarts, And took them clean away.
> The King of Hearts Called for the tarts, And beat the knave full sore
> The Knave of Hearts Brought back the tarts, And vowed he'd steal no more.


Old King Cole, was a merry old soul, and a merry old soul was he.
He called for his pipe; he called for his bowl.
I guess we all know about Old King Cole!

[video=youtube;LM09ehFoc5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM09ehFoc5s[/video]
@2:16

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've got to click the simple uploader tab in the bottom right corner then search for the photo on your drive.


nope doesn't work for me doin it that way. I cant even type without diffiuculty anymore. I understand that the computer programing was changed. Im bummed . so I have a diary at THC farmer now. wish I culd share with you all. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah I'm having issues as well. I can't figure out how to post the larger images instead of the thumbnails!

I did just figure out a better way to upload than the basic uploader though. Click the "Go Advanced" button and scroll down to "Manage Attachments". This way you can upload multiple images at a time, but you do still have to select them from your disk individually.



EDIT: Nope, still can't do it lol.

EDIT: Got it, thanks FM!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

Thats how I usually do it, shwag, but used to be able to just highlight all the recent pics and upload like that,,, one click like... Now I have to select them indavidually and on top of that I can only upload four at a time  Lame!


Haha ^ the ATHF moon martian Erl... Remember when those LED portraits (the one you posted) practically shut down the city of Boston? Moronic police thought they were all bombs. "Threatening middle finger" fuk that you pigs scare the shit outa me with your weapons, short tempers, and your power control issues. 



Got my chiller in today  all hooked up and doing what its supposed to do!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 18, 2014)

LOL, yep I do remember when they made a lot of people late for work with their Mooninite lights in Boston. 

I hope they get that shit figured out soon. Or maybe it was intentionally, who knows!

[video=youtube;O_a_k9-wVPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_a_k9-wVPc[/video]

C99, first ever airpot flower!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2014)

I grew 2 different phenos of C99, the one I liked better was the fruit punch smelling and tasting one...really strong smell during flower like girls fruity perfume.
Nice hybrid that was strong body and head at same time


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 18, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I grew 2 different phenos of C99, the one I liked better was the fruit punch smelling and tasting one...really strong smell during flower like girls fruity perfume.
> Nice hybrid that was strong body and head at same time


I'm really happy with this one so far. This was the top I took off her and put straight to flower in an airpot. First time I used one and I'm impressed. Her mother was mainlined and she's beasting out lol. This will be the sampler, can't wait to try it! I have a nug that will be ready tomorrow


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 18, 2014)

HELP...please so sitting next to the tent just now and i hear the timer click???? lights should hae been out for 6 hours at this point so i yank the timer up and sure enough they have been coming on for an hour everynight for who knows how long.



a safe guess would probably be right around the time i started noticing strange airy buds on cuts that never did that before...i feel like an asshole about now and the sad part is the casey is looking like it doesnt like the hour of light as it well i am cutting her down and putting something else in, figure i would rather lose the 4 weeks flower time then another 4 weeks and end up with another tree full o popcorn.

has anyone ever had this happen??? i would imagine i am not the 1st person to use one of these dumb ass timers with the pegs and accidentally hit a few with a cord or something else to mess the time up.

my sour diesel seems to be ok though this may set me back a week or so from when i originally planned to harvest

funny thing is the tops must have sucked up most of the light during the hour since you can really see the difference where the buds ere almost starting to open up at the tops of colas while the bottom ones stayed semi tight.
glad this isnt for bills or something or id really be screwed.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

God damnit RIU,,, poof goes the post 


Anyways,
Thats unfortunate urban. I use one of those timers in veg (flower is digital) and I check it from time to time for that reasons specifically. If the plants didnt look too crazy Id be inclined to let them finish while the veggers get ready.


Shwag, thats a mighty fine plant you got there! Look dankaliciouse! Thanks for the ATHF clip that shit is hilarious


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2014)

I found that my timer was clicked to the override thing, and prolly for a few day, when I went in after lights were supposed to be out 2 days ago and it was on still.

Maybe its been this way for a while???
Would explain my terribly small buds.


Digital timers you say WHO??
I am looking into this.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

Alright! Chiller has arrived!








Berry bubble






Control res.







From left to right~ top feed line, chiller return line, chiller inlet line, and float valve for topping off from a secondary res. 








Chiller pr0n






Co2 gen,,, line goes to the fan blowing over the plants. This thing is still making co2 after like two months lol. 
Top off res @ top right hooked up to the float valve on the control res.









BB mother.







BnS mom, shes a stout one.









And some BB in flower.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I found that my timer was clicked to the override thing, and prolly for a few day, when I went in after lights were supposed to be out 2 days ago and it was on still.
> 
> Maybe its been this way for a while???
> Would explain my terribly small buds.
> ...




They are a pain to program, and sometimes they too go fukin wacky and screw things up... This one has be alright for me though~




Its perfect for my alternating cabs, it switches from the yellow to the blue (day night) outlets seamlessly. So on the blue side I have one light and one intake fan, same thing for the yellow side. Then the whites are on constantly, that would be for the big outake fan and light mover. ​​


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> They are a pain to program, and sometimes they too go fukin wacky and screw things up... This one has be alright for me though~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad price considering that an analog single one is like $10-$15


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Not a bad price considering that an analog single one is like $10-$15



If the power ever goes out it has a battery and keeps they cycle on point for when the power comes back on.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 18, 2014)

i have plenty of stuff in the veg tent always ready to go. i will do like you had said whodat and leae all but the casey who seems like she didn't appreciate the light. 

pulled my og mom out to see if there was any way to possibly fit her but it's just not gonna happen. would be hard pressed without scrog to finish her under 8ft since she is about 3ft tall now and bout 2-2.5ft wide...plenty of nice shoots though.

so im thinking 2 1 gallon pots to replace this casey. will give me a chance to run this other candyland and the heri i have been sitting on.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2014)

If you get a proper light leak (i.e you lights are coming on for an hour or so during the dark period) this will switch the plants back into a veg mode and make the flowers stretch. This has happened to me twice over the last several years due to timers and it can actually make for pretty massive buds if you continue - allbeit with a slightly less dense structure. I guess it depends on the strain as to how they react.

Whodat, can I ask how much you paid for your chiller please? 

Goedemorgen jongens en mesijes...
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> They are a pain to program, and sometimes they too go fukin wacky and screw things up... This one has be alright for me though~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> If the power ever goes out it has a battery and keeps they cycle on point for when the power comes back on.


I've got the same one who lol. The battery back up is really nice. 

It's all digi in flower, veg still has manual timer as well. 

Oh and that's some sexy chiller pr0n


----------



## Javadog (Jan 19, 2014)

The battery backup is golden. 

That is the one advantage of the physical type of times otherwise,
that they do not need power to hold settings....but they will still usually
restart their own "clock" when the power comes back on.

I am appreciating your sharing the process Who. I have been interested
in RDWC as a next step in the future.

The hard part for me is parts. lol, seriously it is all about the lines and 
connectors. I would need to control costs to the degree possible, but would
need very reliable materials.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

That's what I like about my tubes... little chances for error or leaks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2014)

DST said:


> Whodat, can I ask how much you paid for your chiller please?
> 
> Goedemorgen jongens en mesijes...
> DST


$270, free shipping and a 5% coupon. I have made DIY chillers in the past that worked really well, but this is much cleaner and accurately controllable. Recommended for 13-40gal / 50-150L, I would say thats accurate for a grow room with ambient temp of 80, my system holds 30gal and it got the water to 60f before I ended the "test".
Cold water is a must in dwc. 
Edit: ah but I bet you want it for water cooling your lights eh, I have not looked into that really. 





Javadog said:


> The battery backup is golden.
> 
> That is the one advantage of the physical type of times otherwise,
> that they do not need power to hold settings....but they will still usually
> ...





jigfresh said:


> That's what I like about my tubes... little chances for error or leaks.



Jig is right, JD, the tubes are very simple. Only reason Im not going the tube rout is because I want to grow some giant plants,,, and giant plants need giant root structures! 
No leaks in this system  just gotta do it right. 

JD, one thing I really like about growing is designing/drawing up grow rooms and systems, if you want I'll help you figure out a system for you.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> $270, free shipping and a 5% coupon. I have made DIY chillers in the past that worked really well, but this is much cleaner and accurately controllable. Recommended for 13-40gal / 50-150L, I would say thats accurate for a grow room with ambient temp of 80, my system holds 30gal and it got the water to 60f before I ended the "test".
> Cold water is a must in dwc.
> Edit: ah but I bet you want it for water cooling your lights eh, I have not looked into that really.
> 
> .


exactly, but the chillers where like stupid money so decided against it. I still have the water chill box! I Would need to pay shipping, then import tax on that...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2014)

an extrema clone from the tray. this growth occured in 2 weeks, which with extrema is a short time...usually it's 3 weeks, if it happens.



I'd take up whodat on his offer. It seems the Cajuns have some mad creative and building skills.



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2014)

But we can't clone for shit lol, nice roots there cof!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2014)

We all have our strengths lol.

Here's whats up in my closet. 6 weeks down the tubes, less than 2 left!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2014)

Jig that is badass lol. How did I not know this was going!? Will be over promptly!

I was just thinking about doing this the other day after being enthralled with the concepts of the Volksgarden and Roto-Grow. 

Great setup and awesome buds man! Good to see some LEDS churning them out.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2014)

Jig those are some frosty buds!!

Who I am gonna get that timer next month or so.
Also I have a 1/5th hp chiller I never used for some reason.
JBJ Arctica DBA-150


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 19, 2014)

View attachment 2967788

On left -- Mainlined Critical Sensi Star Day 36

On right -- revegged Goji (one in far back is putting out three fingered leaves, one in front right only shot out one shoot and then stopped growing)


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2967788
> 
> On left -- Mainlined Critical Sensi Star Day 36
> 
> On right -- revegged Goji (one in far back is putting out three fingered leaves, one in front right only shot out one shoot and then stopped growing)


What's up with the Goji? I got a freebie Goji OG last 4/20 from attitude. Haven't popped it yet but I like the name lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 19, 2014)

There are several phenos in the goji. Mostly berry smelling during flower, mine dried to a buttery berry smell. 

Mine had dense flowers with a long main cola and several dense golf balls further down. High was head mostly with a sensual body effect. Made every touch count.

Frosty all the way to stems and small fans. LOTS of hash.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 19, 2014)

She stays squat during veg and stretches 2-3 times in flower. Top for 4 or mainline. Breeder suggests lots of room for roots. 

Was ready for chop at 9 weeks.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for that info man! I read the same thing about the pheno. Checked out some flower pics and they look dank! Good luck with this round bro.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 19, 2014)

Pic of revegged Goji. When I uppot tomorrow I will clear out the remaining flowers and dead leaves.

Question, are these buds smokeable (personal) ? Or should I just toss em?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2967812
> 
> Pic of revegged Goji. When I uppot tomorrow I will clear out the remaining flowers and dead leaves.
> 
> Question, are these buds smokeable (personal) ? Or should I just toss em?


Sweet! Well no one can stop you from smoking them but I would not. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't need to smoke em... But I feel bad tossing em if they are still good. I will have to check the trichs tomorrow and see what's going on with em.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 19, 2014)

The buds I've left on re-vegs have been super stoney stuff.
Smoke it!!!!


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;KAXKn-iWpaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAXKn-iWpaA[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2014)

I've never smoked the reveg bud, generally just chuck it, or if it's worth it put it into my hash making trim.....i guess they would be quite stoney though.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 19, 2014)

What' up peep's? Back at it again all new strains just started the new thread as well. 3 Original Sour Diesel Cali Connection, 3 Cherry Pie & 3 GSC (OG dominate) both from Harbor Side. Be posting up some pics real soon.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2014)

well back from my trip with sum of the finest, my little killer or ellsy is fine and now 6 or 7 my pips have started out the soil in my prop am gona go check on the dogs in a bit see how they are doing bet there thirsty since friday


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

sounds like yer baws made it through without yer baws getting felt, lol....Fire them baws up,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

And when you smoke them baws, be sure to turn your head to the left and cough


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

I annoy the wife with this stuff on my bass almost everyday.
Just choose a chord and ramble on (constructively)...

[video=youtube_share;xYpzAw0IiCM]http://youtu.be/xYpzAw0IiCM[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

I am the same way with scales


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2014)

quick pic the dogs and my giga bud had 2 scrap one tho as i suspect it is a male or gona be more hassle then worth as i only see male preflowers compared to whats on other 2 dogs but here they are 

1st 4 pics the 1 i suspect is a full male 
2nd 4 pics dog no 1 
3rd 4 pics dog no 2
4th 5 pics giga bud 
and last 2 pics the 3 them together


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, only 4 strains here, but should keep me busy for a few months.
> 1 Dog Kush s1, 3 from dababydroman, 2 Deep Blue f2's, and 32 of 34 Bleeseberry Kush beans popped, and the last two are still possibly going to in a day or two.


Well, 28 of 34 Bleeseberry sprouts have breached the soil's surface and are a little over 1cm tall now, and the final 6 should be soon.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking good as always 6er's. Jig, every time I see your closet I'm stunned after what I heard about led's, you have proven it all wrong thats for sure.

Back to school tomorrow. This semester I'm taking more credit hours but have a day off, which I will need for my outside veggie garden. The gf said if I do as good this semester as last I can build a 2nd shed for a workshop/true man cave.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

Since bud is now legal recreationally in Colorado could a guy just go buy a lb if they're from out of state? Can a guy even buy an Oz even? I'm seeing conflicting info on it.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

^^^^"Do those lessons" as my good Grandmother said.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

From what I'm reading, Colorado residents can buy up to a zip, and visitors can buy up to 1/4oz.
Though you could go from store to store and buy more, I would think.
But a visitor would need 64 different shops to get an elbow.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks doobs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

Ironic that there is no limit on the amount of booze & cigs one can buy.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> JD, one thing I really like about growing is designing/drawing up grow rooms and systems, if you want I'll help you figure out a system for you.


Golden!

I will be about when the topic comes up.

I am dealing IRL and when this is done, I will consider the switch to hydro.

This is not a religious conversion....I intend to try everything. :0)

What I will need most is a thumbs up/down to the parts that I can find locally.

If I pony up a little more dough, then the hydro shop will, of course, have
all I need, but I do want to build this for myself.

I appreciate the generosity.

JD

P.S. ...and it is really exciting to see the flowers really getting going Jig!

(should have taken one of those! ;0)


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 20, 2014)

Due to resume presence in club 600 this weekend. 

Got some new babies going under 600 mh, then 2 x 600mh.

Running a new strain from Sin City too!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah I edited it out doobs. Thanks again


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

indeedy the post was in retort to jimmer. 


DoobieBrother said:


> He was responding to jimmer and his college courses.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

No worries, I knew you'd catch it. 
This thread moves so dang fast!
Times are when I see a brand new message and type a quick reply and by the time I'm done 10 posts popped up and the convos sometimes have odd synchronicity to where it seems like someone was responding weirdly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

DST said:


> indeedy the post was in retort to jimmer.


That jimmer!
Always starting trouble!


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

Meant to ask Doob's, what's with the numbers? I thought you had a limit and normally kept to it, or are you like me and will only ever grow 5 plants, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> That jimmer!
> Always starting trouble!


Thats what my mom always said. And she was right most of the time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

Of course, d! 
Oh, did I say 39 seedlings?
I MEANT to say 6. 
Yes.
6.

I'd never go past my limit: just wouldn't be cricket!


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

I thought I could only see 6!!! need to get my eyes tested (and that is actually true!! unfortunately).

Thought this would curl the toes a bit...only a 1000 plants (EDIT, sorry 1500 plants, see how easy it is to loose count, lol....), and what the blazes are they loading up into the van at the end, looks like trim to me? perhaps evidence that they had already done a grow. Anyway, this was found under a sexclub in the Netherlands, looked quite stealthy as well, I wonder how they were caught. Maybe one of their workers was caught doing something she shouldnt' and provided some info for a get out of jail free card.
http://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/laatste-videos-nieuws/hennepkwekerij-onder-seksclub-opgerold


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the very intimidating pink plaid "evidence bag", too.


----------



## zibra (Jan 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I annoy the wife with this stuff on my bass almost everyday.
> Just choose a chord and ramble on (constructively)...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xYpzAw0IiCM]http://youtu.be/xYpzAw0IiCM[/video]


doobsterrrrr I absolutely loved the video man. The funny thing my 2 year old son really liked it too....thank you for sharing


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

It's a good one!
Funny is that I almost didn't bother to watch it when it was in my recommendations for a week or so.
But glad I finally clicked on it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm just blown away Joel McHale can play so good.


----------



## zibra (Jan 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's a good one!
> Funny is that I almost didn't bother to watch it when it was in my recommendations for a week or so.
> But glad I finally clicked on it.


Very nice man, just finished playing and it's a blast  I can't wait till everyone in my house leave so I can hit it with a bong. Loved it brotha and thank you again. 
Do you know any backing tracks that are similar?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is my third run with my 600. They range in flowering from 2 to 5 weeks.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> From what I'm reading, Colorado residents can buy up to a zip, and visitors can buy up to 1/4oz.
> Though you could go from store to store and buy more, I would think.
> But a visitor would need 64 different shops to get an elbow.


Not related but saw a documentary of some sorts last night about a woman having a limo service for cannabis users. They get taken to 4 different dispensaries and can smoke all they want in the limo. The demand is so extreme shes making good money. 300$ 1/person. lol or was it just a youtube clip with the news woman with them on tour getting high. Argh that was yesterday cant remember, lol


----------



## zibra (Jan 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm just blown away Joel McHale can play so good.


Jig my brotha!!! Dude I'm glowing inside with joy, honestly I thought I sucked but I'm not that bad ha ha ha, 2 years now jig, I start playing 1/15/2011 all because of u and doob


----------



## zibra (Jan 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Not related but saw a documentary of some sorts last night about a woman having a limo service for cannabis users. They get taken to 4 different dispensaries and can smoke all they want in the limo. The demand is so extreme shes making good money. 300$ 1/person. lol or was it just a youtube clip with the news woman with them on tour getting high. Argh that was yesterday cant remember, lol


Man I'm in Cali but I've been thinking about Colorado since being of the year "Green Rush" if anyone wants to make serious money that's a place to be right now not tomorrow!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

zibra said:


> Very nice man, just finished playing and it's a blast  I can't wait till everyone in my house leave so I can hit it with a bong. Loved it brotha and thank you again.
> Do you know any backing tracks that are similar?


I haven't done much of anything with backing tracks, so not sure where they are other than doing a google or youtube search.
Sorry for the lack of help on that.


----------



## zibra (Jan 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I haven't done much of anything with backing tracks, so not sure where they are other than doing a google or youtube search.
> Sorry for the lack of help on that.


Ohhhhh doob I thought ur the man, hahaha! I have bunch of YouTube stuff but yeah I'm really enjoying life now hahaha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

zibra said:


> Jig my brotha!!! Dude I'm glowing inside with joy, honestly I thought I sucked but I'm not that bad ha ha ha, 2 years now jig, I start playing 1/15/2011 all because of u and doob


If a schmuck like me can play a little bit of bass, then pretty much everyone's got the music in them. 
Glad we helped give a nudge so you could kick the door open!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

Google: Soundcloud backing tracks 

or Reverbnation backing tracks

Lots of people out there making backing tracks. I'm sure some on youtube as well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

Heh, heh.
Although the name has NOTHING to do with guitar backing tracks, you could try this website:

*http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/

*


----------



## supchaka (Jan 20, 2014)

Last nights view. 
[video=youtube_share;QFmala7hek0]http://youtu.be/QFmala7hek0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

And this one seems good for genre specific tracks to jam to:

*http://www.guitarjamtracks.com/*


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Not related but saw a documentary of some sorts last night about a woman having a limo service for cannabis users. They get taken to 4 different dispensaries and can smoke all they want in the limo. The demand is so extreme shes making good money. 300$ 1/person. lol or was it just a youtube clip with the news woman with them on tour getting high. Argh that was yesterday cant remember, lol



[video=youtube;xXW6IeeiQ8g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXW6IeeiQ8g[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)

What Ph meter do you guys recommend? My baby girl got me a $5000 dollar tax return! (79 dollars the year before her. da fuck??) 

(Would prefer a ph meter under 50 dollars that can be dipped into a gallon jug. Thank you!)

Also, is there any harm in putting my jugs of water in the tent to warm them up day before watering plants?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha yeah! Eating hash cookies and smoking non stop long after i should be sleeping seem to play tricks on my memory. lol


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey DST - I think the bags they were loading in the van were kief 

Doobs - one of my favorite CDs is a blues/jazz band of famous musicians playing everything except the guitar. Got it at Guitar Center. It has 23 different tracks, something to match any mood! It is nice to sit in with one of the best bands in the world whenever I want to


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> What Ph meter do you guys recommend? My baby girl got me a $5000 dollar tax return! (79 dollars the year before her. da fuck??)
> 
> (Would prefer a ph meter under 50 dollars that can be dipped into a gallon jug. Thank you!)
> 
> Also, is there any harm in putting my jugs of water in the tent to warm them up day before watering plants?


Get a $7 drop tester and spend your money on you and your girl for a getaway weekend!

Peace
FM


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

This what i use FP. You have to manually dial it in once in awhile, but much more preferable than drops imo.  i just have some mineral water at 7ph to test it weekly and see if its accurate.
Search ebay. Some more expensive too.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*


Flaming Pie said:



What Ph meter do you guys recommend? My baby girl got me a $5000 dollar tax return! (79 dollars the year before her. da fuck??) 

(Would prefer a ph meter under 50 dollars that can be dipped into a gallon jug. Thank you!)

Also, is there any harm in putting my jugs of water in the tent to warm them up day before watering plants?

Click to expand...

My PH pen just broke last week i bought this on ebay for 40 bucks shipping and all, Not the best but i know it will work.

It doesn't arrive till Wen, so i cant tell you how well they work either.
*






*Hahah Soooo Hungry!!!!

Plants look awesome Chaka!!*


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah supchaka you gave me a good laugh there  My dogs were very interested in your voice lol standing all sideways with the head like that will make them hear better.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

FP I cannot recommend any kind as I have used a few and they all break even after following all the directions to maintain them.

I am back to drops, and while they arent really accurate, they dont break lol

Good luck!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)

Sometimes you get a plant that is really picky about ph tho. 

Annoying.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sometimes you get a plant that is really picky about ph tho.
> 
> Annoying.


I have a few that dont care at all (Pineapple and Sour OG x 60s Kusk), but some that are super sensitive (Cherry Pie and others)


I wish I could find a ph meter that would last me more than 6 mos.
I have used $30 ones and $150 ones.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

My Milwaukee has lasted years.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

Ph drops work for me. 

Yeah I'm gonna keep saying it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

While I'm not a fan of relic'd guitars, if it's a replica guitar, it's all good:

[video=youtube_share;gf8M68rW5ZQ]http://youtu.be/gf8M68rW5ZQ[/video]

Amazing what you can do for about $300.


----------



## Hericheese (Jan 20, 2014)

Well hello there Doobie and jig!

This is Dezracer. Couldn't seem to access my old stuff so came up with this one,lol

On a serious note though, I have a Question about some seeds I've got. Who do you think I should I ask? Maybe you would know?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

All really depends on what s33ds they are.  Hope you been well bro, was just talking about you today to the wife.


----------



## Hericheese (Jan 20, 2014)

Right on. They're some I harvested from my last run.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My Milwaukee has lasted years.


I had the PH 57 or something cant remember, but lasted like 5 mos


jigfresh said:


> Ph drops work for me.
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna keep saying it.


They work, but the range is vague, and all the colors looks similar to me.

I think HPS has ruined my sight!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey, dez! 
I added a few pips to your new account until you can figure out your old one. 
I'm not a s33d guru, but I'm a good question reader.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Speaking of HID lighting, my friend who doesnt smoke or grow or anything.

I showed him flower tent then veg tent.

He said that looks more like daylight than the sun in reference to the MH bulb.
At which point I told him its supposed to emulate the sun in light spectrum


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)

Told ya I had skills.

Edit: Loving the HPS. It is at 450 and will be turned up to 600 watts at the flip.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2014)

Things are going to start getting interesting now that I'm rocking 3 6's 

Yes, just wait. 

Wait a min, now I'm only growing a few for personal, ya that's right....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey d check the bb email please. 

I need to get some goodies to fill up these 3 6's lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

Jesus OG reveg (big one on the right) 12-14-13:




Today:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I spent 15 min trying to add some pics and now my post isnt here lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2014)

I could see it in my mind bassman.

Did you try the restore auto savd content thing?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

That sucks! Morning ppls.. Snow everywhere today! And cold as .... Snowstorm has hit. Im staying inside with my tea


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I could see it in my mind bassman.
> 
> Did you try the restore auto savd content thing?


Never knew about that.

Ill see what I can find


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

When putting up pics i find that if i double click on the image right after its been put up it will fuck up. It needs time to save for that auto restore feature.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok I dont know where to look for the restore auto saved data thing??

It told me to enter text as shown... I did..sent me to a blank page safter that...so I went back and the post wasnt there.

Not sure WTH is wrong with RIU this time lol??


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey Dez, long time buddy! What are these mystical magic beans you speak of!? 


Hey bass,,, we jinxed my timer FFS! This evening when it was supposed to flip over it didnt do so!???? Why,,, well I have no diea  Will see what it does,, but if I have to reset it or something it will need to cycle for 24hrs before going again. This is why I hate these fuking things.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Dez, long time buddy! What are these mystical magic beans you speak of!?
> 
> 
> Hey bass,,, we jinxed my timer FFS! This evening when it was supposed to flip over it didnt do so!???? Why,,, well I have no diea  Will see what it does,, but if I have to reset it or something it will need to cycle for 24hrs before going again. This is why I hate these fuking things.


Man that sux Who, sorry to be the bearer of bad luck!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha its def not you. I went through some reviews (I know, great time to do it now) and have discovered MANY other people have had issues with it randomly forgetting its program  POS dont get it please. I'll get the analog version of it only because I like how it can twerk my alternating lights seamlessly.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

How could bass be involved, lol? Sry to hear that who.. Whats up? Digital timer acting up?
I have those manual push down the pins thing. One of them will pop some of the pins back up after it cykles past. Glad i had it on the waterpump and not the lights, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2014)

I was seriously all set to get one like next month too.

I hope it doesnt set your grow back


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2014)

I run three pin timers. The 2- 600's are on 2 different circuits, so each one has a timer. On the veg lights, which is subject to abuse is an outdoor timer from Lowe's that has a cover over the pins....about $15...and the pins don't get reset accidentally.
I live in a rural environment and have lost electricity several times recently during lights on..... I just reset them to their normal schedule and go on. No hermies have been seen because of this.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

I use these suckers pin timers and they work fandabbydozey!
http://www.legrand.us/dimmers-switches/timers.aspx

Dez, Hairycheese, whats that all about? you been crossing herijauana and cheese?

Morning all, off to get the boy registered at his new day care today...wife has been in bits since last night


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

I use my hands

I go to the other house, go upstairs, flick the switch on the wall. Ball ache but you know its happened for sure!


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2014)

Aye, that's an option, but not one I could have, fuk cycling around town every day and night just to run a light off/on. For 16 euro a legrand pin timer covers a 600w (and last for years)...I use timers for each light as I often run my lights for 11 hours instead of 12, so one come on, then an hour later another one will come on, same thing at end of night with switching off.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2014)

I used the $15 pin type timers as well. I did for 4 years, never had one single problem. Now I use these ones with the push in times.... I don't like them as much because you can accidentally push the buttons down. My timer is pretty hidden though so no chance of that really for my set up. These ones only cost $10.



EDIT: D, just had a dream I was at your place. Got to meet the little one. He was so beautiful in my dream I woke and was crying. Never had that happen to me before.  Missing you all.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you guys in the summer! It's gonna be a blast!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

$15 at Lowe's
15amp, indoor/outdoor rated, 2 outlets, and the cable with the plug is the male plug, so it doesn't eat an entire wall outlet
And it has a cat-proof hatch


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

DST said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys in the summer! It's gonna be a blast!


If DST & fam are visiting Socal, I'm going to buy stock in sunscreen 
I'll be be rich, I tell you, RICH!!!

Do they make SPF Infinity+1


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

Wait a minute, my fingers are stoned (just smoked a doob of Extrema).
Jig & fam are going walkabout next summer


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

I need to get a light controller.

Thinking of adding another 6 lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh man, I need to go to californee ways


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> $15 at Lowe's
> 15amp, indoor/outdoor rated, 2 outlets, and the cable with the plug is the male plug, so it doesn't eat an entire wall outlet
> And it has a cat-proof hatch


That's the one.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

I also have one of those outdoor timers with a cover, along with two or three of the normal hydrofarm ones,,, have never EVER had timer issues until I decided to try digital timers. I'll check back in with the digital timer scene in 5 years, they might have it figured out by then. 

I did just pick this up though~~ Just an analog version of the digi one I have now,,, that's a POS. 

​






giggles26 said:


> I need to get a light controller.
> 
> Thinking of adding another 6 lol.



I have a couple of these,,, no problems. Can be wired for 120v or 240v which is nice. 






Hopefully before years end I'll be in a better place allowing me to comfortably run more wattage... Honestly, Id like to burn 20+ lights! Eh that may have to wait a few more years lol

​​


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Wait a minute, my fingers are stoned (just smoked a doob of Extrema).
> Jig & fam are going walkabout next summer


5 European countries on plan. England, Greece, Iceland, Netherlands, Sweden. A good friend is getting married, so while we are there we'll make a few stops.

I have timer envy now as well. :/


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I also have one of those outdoor timers with a cover, along with two or three of the normal hydrofarm ones,,, have never EVER had timer issues until I decided to try digital timers. I'll check back in with the digital timer scene in 5 years, they might have it figured out by then.
> 
> I did just pick this up though~~ Just an analog version of the digi one I have now,,, that's a POS.
> 
> ...



Yep that's what I want, I know what you mean comfortably bro lol. I think we all should be able to no matter where we are.

Oh and this is the one I have, it's a heavy duty one and I haven't had any probs with it. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-15-Amp-7-Day-8-Outlet-Digital-Timer-with-Power-Strip-49811/203678165#


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like the same one I posted, but painted black  
The reviews are about the same too! Im glade you got one that actually works though.

[h=4]CUSTOMER REVIEWS[/h]WRITE A REVIEWRRQuickTakeRatingDiv media gallery is*2.5*out of 5.0​









*11* reviews​
*5*

(3)​*4*

(1)​*3*

(1)​*2*


*1*

(6)​


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like the same one I posted, but painted black
> The reviews are about the same too! Im glade you got one that actually works though.
> 
> *CUSTOMER REVIEWS*
> ...


Yep it sure does, that's why I said hey I have that same one lol.

I was weary when I read the reviews but I needed one asap so I took a chance and that chance has been great.

There is another one I was looking at but I haven't decided if I wanna try it or not, I'll see if I can find a link on it.


----------



## zibra (Jan 21, 2014)

Good morning guys! Hey jig any licks that will go with doob's video jam? Shit Im total hooked on this video now....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

Speaking of music,,,

So they tried to pass a sound ordinance concerning music in the great city of new orleans,,,, and this is what happened~ second line straight to city hall bitches.  Love my city.

[video=youtube;VMy2YJOa5xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMy2YJOa5xc[/video]


----------



## zibra (Jan 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Speaking of music,,,
> 
> So they tried to pass a sound ordinance concerning music in the great city of new orleans,,,, and this is what happened~ second line straight to city hall bitches.  Love my city.
> 
> [video=youtube;VMy2YJOa5xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMy2YJOa5xc[/video]


loved the video hahahaha!!! what a great video and a great city man, hope some day I get the chance to visit. Thank you for sharing. 
Z


----------



## supchaka (Jan 21, 2014)

15 days 12/12. My headband in soil.


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 21, 2014)

looking good supchaka


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 21, 2014)

day 12 flowering so many tops [video=youtube;HP2cqB-43-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP2cqB-43-U[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2014)

So beautiful! How does it smell?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 21, 2014)

Been grounded for a few days for truck maintenance.
Iv been lazier than normal with this grow,
when I wasn't starving em' of water, 
I was overfeeding em',
here's whats up at BobBitchen Ranch.....

Eng Drm


Northern Lights


NL (on left) XXX (on rt)


Blue Pit ( (left side) more XXX (on rt) & Eng Drm (in back)


XXX



Looks like the NL has about 10 days to go
the Eng Drm & Blue Pit are about 7 wks
the XXX is @ 6wks & 8 wks

Mailman just dropped off an attitude order...
........Ace of Spades, DinaChem....

freebies: dinafem- white widow,& org. amnesia..
sensi s33ds- jack herer & skunk#1



tnx for letting me share here.............

bob  &#9996;


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 21, 2014)

Ey Moe if u there could you answer me this. Is there a purple pheno in dna limited SnowLAnd? Cant seem to find any info or grows with purple. But maybe you know some of the lineage.
Does it even have to have a purple pheno in it to become purple? Or could cold do it to almost any strain? Thx

Okay more tha Moe here. Its not a Moe exclusive if you have the answer lol Been talking alot of purple but must have forgotten.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2014)

Bob,

Nice pics. I am hoping one of the three ED's I have going now will be female.  Looks like a beautiful plant.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2014)

Strains can change color with low temperatures. I think it needs a purple gene to give purple buds. It is probably a recessive gene because all of the comments on purple strains are that they are not very potent. 

I saw purple striped stems all the time in the old days (usually the good shit). Might have come from the Thai/Vietnam strains. There was some killer red hair stuff back in the 70's too. Panama Red - when grown in Kona Hawaii - was some of the most potent and tasty smoke around. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 21, 2014)

Thx Moe. Great info. Well it aint a big yielder either as it says in the description. But i did find it very potent last grow. Gotta start writing things down my memory is not working with me..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2014)

Keep notes and take pictures! It is amazing how much you learn and forget. Then you look at your notes and say hey here is what worked last time!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well i just dropped my last 18 beans in the ground, lets get this shit full


----------



## Hericheese (Jan 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Dez, long time buddy! What are these mystical magic beans you speak of!?


Well, I had a plant self this last run. It wasn't messing around either because there's lots and lots of seeds. I was just curious if they will be any good or if they'll just hermie on me.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2014)

For 12 days that is a great setup Chaka.

I am starting ED Bob, so I appreciate the pics. I hope to see that
Jack Herer....Sensi wants a bucket of cash for a pack of those!
I hope that you get a good pheno.

JD


----------



## supchaka (Jan 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> For 12 days that is a great setup Chaka.
> 
> I am starting ED Bob, so I appreciate the pics. I hope to see that
> Jack Herer....Sensi wants a bucket of cash for a pack of those!
> ...


That was some other dudes video man!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

supchaka said:


> That was some other dudes video man!


I was all confused lol. I was looking for something you posted and couldn't find anything so I thought maybe grape god had me to butt stonked lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2014)

Hericheese said:


> Well, I had a plant self this last run. It wasn't messing around either because there's lots and lots of seeds. I was just curious if they will be any good or if they'll just hermie on me.


They could be amazing, but the only way to find out is to grow a few and see.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

I love my wife!!!







Was allowed a trip to the dispensary tonight.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2014)

check out these prices....$20 to $50 a gram?
The irony is that the two teams in the super bowl are from the two states that have legalized our beloved mj


Denver fans a mile high for their beloved Broncos

By Mark Cannizzaro

January 21, 2014 | 8:40pm
.

DENVER  Standing  literally  in the shadow of Sports Authority Field at Mile High, where the Broncos dispatched the Patriots on Sunday in the AFC Championship Game to advance to Super Bowl XLVIII at MetLife Stadium, is a place called: Mile High Recreational Cannabis.

Its safe to say theres no other place like this in the NFL.

This is where many of the football tailgaters go to pick up their party goods for the game, but instead of a six-pack of beer, theyre buying game-day joints  legally since Jan. 1, when the sale of marijuana became legal in Colorado.

This brings an entirely new meaning to the words Mile High for many fans going to the stadium to see their beloved Broncos.

Because for the first time in 48 Super Bowls, each team, the Broncos and Seahawks (Washington), resides in a marijuana-legalized state, this game should be nicknamed Bud Bowl  with apologies to Anheuser-Busch.

After taking a Tuesday tour through some of the recreational weed shops about town speaking to Denver fans, the consensus was this: The Broncos are going to win the Super Bowl and their fans believe they are going to have a hell of a lot more fun than anyone in the country watching.

I prefer sitting down and watching the game stoned instead of being drunk; you remember more, said Rodney Martinez, one of the workers behind the counter at Mile High Recreational Cannabis. The store, where there were about 10 jars of different strains of weed that offer varying degrees of highs for $20 to $50 a gram or $8 to $15 for a pre-rolled joint, sits in the back of Mile High Medical Cannabis.

On the first day of the year, when stores were first legally permitted to sell, Erin, from the Mile High Recreational Cannabis store, said there was a line snaking out of the store and around the block all day with people waiting more than three hours to score a gram or three.

On the day before the AFC Championship last week there was a line around the block all day.

Were so close we share a driveway with the stadium, Erin said with a hint of pride in her voice. It was like, grab-and-go.

It is not, however, a simple grab-and-go for everyone in Denver.

A contradicting twist to legalization of marijuana is the fact it does not apply to everyone. If for example, Peyton Manning or Champ Bailey decided they wanted to partake, if caught they would be suspended by the NFL.

Von Miller, the Broncos best pass rusher, was suspended for six games this season for violating the leagues banned substance policy, and there were reports marijuana was one of the substances.

It is hypocritical for the athletes not to be able to use this when everyone else can, a Broncos fan named Troy said after making a purchase at the LoDo Wellness Center, a downtown recreational distributor that also draws many Broncos fans.

The use of marijuana has become almost mainstream in Denver, matter-of-fact.

When I got into my rental car at the Denver Airport last week, the first thing I noticed was the scent of marijuana  obviously from a previous renter smoking weed rather than Marlboros.

When I walked out of a restaurant from lunch Tuesday on the corner of Blake Street and 16th  in the middle of downtown Denver  there were four friends hanging around on the sidewalk casually passing a joint around and rolling some others.

There are two common kinds of strains: Indica, which is described as a more relaxing high, and Sativa, which is described as a more energetic high.

You do not need to smoke weed to get yourself high here; these places sell cookies, brownies, caramels, chocolates truffles, Tootsie Roll-like treats and even sodas. The edibles sell so fast, the stores are usually sold out in a day or two until their distributors reload.

We had a lot of San Diego and New England fans in here before the playoff games buying edibles and joints, but there were no Charger or Patriots fans in after those games, Jay, who works at the LoDo Wellness Center, said rather gleefully.

For those who have inhaled while in Denver, the airport has green bins where people can deposit whatever leftover pot they have before going through security screening.

Where does all that excess go?

The TSA, Erin surmised. The TSA is getting high as [bleep].



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

Day 21~12/12

BnS








Bubble Berry


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2014)

supchaka said:


> That was some other dudes video man!


I checked, and you referred to "15 days 12/12"

What?!? Not 12 days of 15/15?!?

Aw fuck. 

:0)

JD

P.S. The Headband (fuck me if that is not what it was! ;0) did look
good for 15 days too, FWIW.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Strains can change color with low temperatures. I think it needs a purple gene to give purple buds. It is probably a recessive gene because all of the comments on purple strains are that they are not very potent.
> 
> I saw purple striped stems all the time in the old days (usually the good shit). Might have come from the Thai/Vietnam strains. There was some killer red hair stuff back in the 70's too. Panama Red - when grown in Kona Hawaii - was some of the most potent and tasty smoke around.
> 
> ...



Berry Bubbles got it some purple stripes  came from the ?p mother,,, new strain name #polar vortex! lol 

Stripes all up and down the plant. 
View attachment 2970217View attachment 2970216View attachment 2970218



Mohican said:


> Keep notes and take pictures! It is amazing how much you learn and forget. Then you look at your notes and say hey here is what worked last time!


I thought thats what an online grow journal was for 



Hericheese said:


> Well, I had a plant self this last run. It wasn't messing around either because there's lots and lots of seeds. I was just curious if they will be any good or if they'll just hermie on me.


Like cof said, only one way to find out. I personally have barely grown any selfed beans out. 



Javadog said:


> For 12 days that is a great setup Chaka.
> 
> I am starting ED Bob, so I appreciate the pics. I hope to see that
> Jack Herer....Sensi wants a bucket of cash for a pack of those!
> ...





supchaka said:


> That was some other dudes video man!



JD may have been talking about this,,, quite nice indeed Chaka!






supchaka said:


> 15 days 12/12. My headband in soil.





DoobieBrother said:


> I love my wife!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thats what Im talkin bout Doobs! Big ups to the wife!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

That Berry Bubble is as green & purple as The Incredible Hulk!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

For those who haven't had enough football:

[video=youtube;Apah9rQUPWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apah9rQUPWg[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 21, 2014)

I was hoping LSU would prevail


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2014)

Lmao I was too!
the post game stuff was classic haha music, interviews and all,,, they were dead seriouse.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Some pics, Aparantley these lot need feeding
Jakes Dream - one of the best structured Jakes.















Deep Blue clone





Fireball male





Some cupcakes we made










Heribei










Sour Kush/Headband x Cali-O ("sour orange" maybe...) Stinks like armpits though, lol.















Another, a bit stretchy this one.










Dream Dog, most of these are quite lankey!










And that's that for the time being, a selection of the different strains I am working on.
Slainte, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2014)

Armpits Eh?


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Aye, and not orangey armpits either


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2014)

Man, those lanky ones would probably be outdoor monsters.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

holla at a playa! sup doobs! sup dst sup 600 fam! [youtube]PWgvGjAhvIw[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

sorry for not being present for a long time, but don't have much to show for cause im to broke to buy a camera.. I got 5 mounths left on papers if any remembers my situation.. shiit im openin doors though enrolled int uti collision repair. and more.. im geting out of my rut.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

all hail the six.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]gWju37TZfo0[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]fVyVIsvQoaE[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2014)

Growing one in your honor, that you will be interested in, dababydroman! 
Male or female, I'll get pollen or meds! 






















Hope you & yours are well!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2014)

And, I think this one is the Mexican x JTR?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have a Mexican jtr I don't know what jtr is?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

oh ok I think I see what your saying.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

you stl have som of they shit my f
fairy sent you?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]QcmbFKstspk[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, from the friendly faerie down in your neck of the woods 
Well, whatever it is, I'll give it TLC and use whatever it gives me with thanks.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

hankman bu I thought thlast shit I sentyou came fucked up?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

shit I cant type write now. cant smoke so im on beer n liquor and cigar


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Nowts wrong with the odd cigar, although it has been a while since I had one and def nowt wrong with liquor (in the right hands and variety of course)


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 22, 2014)

yessir, iv got top notch cali og varieties right behind me but cant smoke it.. lol nowt in the south we'd say nuttin' If your fuckedup or nothin if your sober.. we should start sayin nowt down here cause all our accent cmes from tryn sa things quicker than it should be. ima brng nowt to tha sout.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

what about "nix"....e.g that fat dude got a "nix pack" lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2014)

This s33dling is from the first batch of beans from Houston.
I thought I had popped them all, but found them in a different seed case.
Of 6 s33ds, 3 sprouted, the other two were funky mutants and had to be put down, but the one in the pic is a beast.
Either a female with great smoke, or a male with super sperm!


----------



## zibra (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you guys keep it down I'm trying to sleep, hahahaha!


----------



## zibra (Jan 22, 2014)

Now I'm sleepy, good nite


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

Mornings! 
Bout to take a ride on my bicykle. Been a long time hope the knee can handle it..
No wake'n'bake first time in many moons


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck, hydro!
I'll smoke your wake & bake for you 
(_*edit: just now cleaned out the bong with hot iso & salt, too_)


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn that was hard.. Phew. My conditioning is fuuuuucked  Still feel kinda dissy and havent even smoked


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

try cycling when there is no snow, tends to be easier hydrogp


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha true no wind today thats great.. I was looking into finding one of those things you just set your bike up on for indoor training the cold aint that motivating..
Girl has just gone to ikea for shopping.. Hells no ive been there ones and i was about to explode! Its 600 people pr/squaremeter lol


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

one of these, bicycle stand/trainer.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

Random pics. Just looked at the cloner damn ive waited far to long to transplant all the roots are tangled together.. Just yanked a dog outta there must have lost a good amount of roots, but straight into dwc i dont think it will even notice


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> one of these, bicycle stand/trainer.


Exactly! looks abit pricey tho.. Yeah all i can find is over 100 pounds.. Ill rather use that on a bong, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

I am sure you'll find one on a second hand website like ebay marktplaats


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 22, 2014)

Quick pic of my 8Ball Kush 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks super tasty AlldayT!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Looks super tasty AlldayT!


Thanks man, second run of this stuff. Really good sleeper bud.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Whats the flavour like? I had some Herijauna that a 600 Fairy gifted to me, was interesting to grow but I felt the taste was a bit mid level, but fuk me if it didn't do what is said on the tin, i.e sleeping shortly after finishing a joint.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 22, 2014)

Melon abuse!!!


[video=youtube_share;hMjL76obRLI]http://youtu.be/hMjL76obRLI[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Whats the flavour like? I had some Herijauna that a 600 Fairy gifted to me, was interesting to grow but I felt the taste was a bit mid level, but fuk me if it didn't do what is said on the tin, i.e sleeping shortly after finishing a joint.


They flavor is pretty good, but nothing super great. It's sweet and earthy, every once in a while I'll get a hint of lemony/citrusy taste. 

Doesn't really stand out to me though, like the flavor is there, but it's not long lasting.

I've heard good things on the potency of Herijuana, but not much else.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 22, 2014)

It's fricken cold here. This morning I woke up to -17f and its a whole -3 now. I even went to the full service gas station and felt so bad for the guy, I asked if he puffed and tipped him a fat bud of the dog. You should have seen his eyes light up when I gave it to him. Great feeling. peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2014)

That's gonna be the mystical/ mythical bud for the rest of that guys life. I'm sure it will be (at least seem like) the strongest weed he will ever smoke. And it came from a passing stranger. Friends will doubt the story, the one he decided to share the nug with will be the lone witness. "It all started on one freezing morning late in January... "

Jimmer.... the source of legends!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 22, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> It's fricken cold here. This morning I woke up to -17f and its a whole -3 now. I even went to the full service gas station and felt so bad for the guy, I asked if he puffed and tipped him a fat bud of the dog. You should have seen his eyes light up when I gave it to him. Great feeling. peace.


I woke up and now its about 72F! lol I dont think I could handle -17F....Keep warm bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 22, 2014)

It's pretty cold here too. It's about 9 out right now and suppose to get below -30 tonight.

Burrrr!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah it is cold here today too - 73. Feels like a spring morning. I need to get the garden ready!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2014)

I am with you Mo.

I am afraid that we run the risk of one more frost though,
and so I am planting this years veggies in a seed tray inside
the house for now.

Good luck with the melon-dank combos this year.

For my part, I have a few newly up-potted veggies that have
several species of mushroom spawn in their 5 gallon buckets.

It is really cool how much the plants like it too.

JD

P.S. Not entirely true, as I also have two metal shelves outside
that have had sprouts (red cabbage, leeks, parsnips, azumi, 
kohlrabi, melons, habaneros, etc) on it all through the winter.
I am certain that it is only the fact that they are right next to 
the house, and the fact that the only frosts have been light,
saved them. I did lose some small lettuces and chinese cabbages.

...and my kiwi right up and died.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2014)

Its funny how you don't think about frost and something like being next to a house making a difference. I have 2 banana palms in the back yard, one is right next to the house, the other is away by the fence some 30+ feet. They are the exact same age, the one next to the house is about 12' tall and the other is maybe 4' the one further away gets hurt by the frost more and takes longer to recover every year.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's gonna be the mystical/ mythical bud for the rest of that guys life. I'm sure it will be (at least seem like) the strongest weed he will ever smoke. And it came from a passing stranger. Friends will doubt the story, the one he decided to share the nug with will be the lone witness. "It all started on one freezing morning late in January... "
> 
> Jimmer.... the source of legends!


I was at the doctors a couple days ago with my cheech and chong hoodie on and the hot nurse said oh I like your sweatshirt. The next logical thing for me to say would have been, oh do you smoke? Then slip her a nug, if I had one. But then I thought hmmm old pervert... so I just said oh thanks! instead.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha wth. Ive been trying out all sorts of settings on my camera and have had it for a long time now. Just found out it has something called super macro within the macro setting. Its without flash so if i can hold my hands steady there should be some jizz in 30min when lights are out. Strange to find that after so long.. maroc


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Haha wth. Ive been trying out all sorts of settings on my camera and have had it for a long time now. Just found out it has something called super macro within the macro setting. Its without flash so if i can hold my hands steady there should be some jizz in 30min when lights are out. Strange to find that after so long.. maroc
> View attachment 2971083View attachment 2971086



I don't care what language you speak, that looks tasty in any language lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay so the super macro is impossible to use without a tripod  Should have seen me tryna concentrate on not moving and breathing.. damn


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

I have done that so many times. One out of a thousand looks great. I always get frustrated and put it on books and use the timer.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

haha yeah at picture 30 something i thought fuck this.. Good idea but i dont have that many books 
Seems like a tripod would be a good investment with all my photos 
If u dont mind me askin how much did you slip on the washer and bag?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

120 for the washer and 90 for the custom Frenchy bag. I got the washer without the 220 work bag.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Where does one get the custom Frenchy bag? 

I am curious to look it up.

LOL, I have 1.5 paper grocery bags of trim and older bud,
and cannot find my bubble bags! Yarg!

:0)

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Boldtbags.com and ask for Stephanie. Tell her you were referred by Frenchy


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

JD, If u havent already been at frenchys thread, get there nau!  Frenchy hash thread


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Boldtbags.com and ask for Stephanie. Tell her you were referred by Frenchy


How much are they? I saw the washing machine they have, same as the one I got but $100+ more for the sticker lol. 



HydroGp said:


> JD, If u havent already been at frenchys thread, get there nau!  Frenchy hash thread



On it and on it!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2014)

Grape God dankess anyone......


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

How do you get your buds to grow like that?


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How do you get your buds to grow like that?


That looks like a auto trimmer did that?

DankSwag


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm guessing it was ground and stuffed into a scrip bottle! Or something eh


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 22, 2014)

looks like kief, or ground up bud


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 22, 2014)

I fixed my s/d card port finally. Here's my 2 600's full of bb gear. 8 dogs, 4 bp, 3 pk, 4 dpq. I will be taking better pics tomorrow when I transplant.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I'm guessing it was ground and stuffed into a scrip bottle! Or something eh



It's kief that was in a scrip bottle lol 

Shit is sticky.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> looks like kief, or ground up bud


Kief bro, shit has been getting me hella high lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

That does not look like keif.. Looks like ground up bud 
Mojn.. Ive had 4 hours of sleep, feelin a bit sleepy and soon ill be pickin up my nephew. Hes sick so im babysitting today. Hope he is not too sick and whiny.. Breaks my heart. Worst thing is he will only watch telefuckingtubbies! Ah they make me sick, lol. Dunno why but i just cant stand that telletubbie thing. Nah should watch some Silver Fang! Could pop it on and watch the next 5 hours lol and hes son is called weed!


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

Dem stickers be pricey holmes!!!! 


whodatnation said:


> How much are they? I saw the washing machine they have, same as the one I got but $100+ more for the sticker lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HydroGp said:


> That does not look like keif.. Looks like ground up bud
> Mojn.. Ive had 4 hours of sleep, feelin a bit sleepy and soon ill be pickin up my nephew. Hes sick so im babysitting today. Hope he is not too sick and whiny.. Breaks my heart. Worst thing is he will only watch telefuckingtubbies! Ah they make me sick, lol. Dunno why but i just cant stand that telletubbie thing. Nah should watch some Silver Fang! Could pop it on and watch the next 5 hours lol and hes son is called weed!


I thought giggles had maybe done what I frequently do in the dark rolling joints, put the bloody paper the wrong way round and lick the wrong side....grrrr. Just when you think your j is perfect is starts to unravel. So you then empty the cylinder of rolled weed into another paper and start again...i thought it was rolled up bud in a cylinder shape. Anyway, moving on, funny about the temperature chat, I watched "the day after tomorrow! last night...dudes being frozen stiff with their gobs open wide, brrrrrrr.

Cold here tody as well, it's currently 3 Degrees>>>
[youtube]T6fVDAjs9f0[/youtube] - morning tune, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

3 degrees C is not 3 degrees F... which it currently is here.  Does that mean I win or I lose? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

Fuk me that's brass monkeys mate.

Well, minus the 5000ft(?) elevation, you loose (it's a handicaped race) plus it's damp and raining here, so ne-ne-ne-ne-ne-ne.

Just back from the wee lads second lot of vaccinations took it like a champ.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well another girl came down last night. 

Can't wait until I get my bb gear so I can make proper use of my 3 600s lol


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 23, 2014)

When I placed my 1st order of BB gear last week I wasn't expecting to receive any freebies. My confirmation email said I will be receiving sour kush x deep blue. My question is how many freebies do they usually give? Hopefully its at least 2 since they are regular seeds.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

You get a pack of 10 freebies at least.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh wow! That would be great!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2014)

It will be. :0)

Thanks for the link Mo. I have been paying attention to Frenchy....
...this is why I want to find my bags!

I want to ree-leese zee Tree-Combs!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

So I've calculated my space and I can fit 80 1 gallon pots under my 3 lights. 

Um yes please. 

But of course I'd never run that many....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

clear your pm box giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's clear bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So I've calculated my space and I can fit 80 1 gallon _strawberry_ pots under my 3 lights.
> 
> Um yes please.
> 
> But of course I'd never run that many....


Adjusted that for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn...
... now I've got a hankerin' for fresh strawberries... 
... on waffles... 
And I have neither...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn...
> ... now I've got a hankerin' for fresh strawberries...
> ... on waffles...
> And I have neither...


I never have food either.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is from my super lemon haze pheno


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Were to lazy today.. McD here we come..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 2971817View attachment 2971818View attachment 2971818View attachment 2971821View attachment 2971822
> 
> This is from my super lemon haze pheno


Fucking beautiful!


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

SLH gaz never opposé as Nice as Guay qu'en i have week it.....
Lmao, my keyboard was in auto correct for French....what I meant to say was, SLH has never looked so good.....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

DST said:


> SLH gaz never opposé as Nice as Guay qu'en i have week it.....
> Lmao, my keyboard was in auto correct for French....what I meant to say was, SLH has never looked so good.....


I had to shuffle through a lot of garbage phenos to find this one. I think I grew out 13 different ones. Most of them were utter junk. It is really disappointing to see them not stabilize it. There were maybe 2-3 keepers in there, but this one was beyond the best.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's a group shot of my dpq from bb.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Woof Woof!
> 
> 
> Im not old enough to to recall any dank old school stuff,,, all we got back then was shit shwag that would give you a headache. I do remember the first time I smoke "KB"  I knew there was much more to this thing after that lol Cant wait to see where it goes in the future....


Wow I remember "KB" Havent seen or heard of anyone claiming they have it. Or even if it was it when it was around.... but that was about 10 years ago. Wow, took me back. I remember when i smoked something called "Camdens Finest" it was laced... Never again, but man was that one HELL of a high.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kind Bud? That's just slang though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

DirtyJerzey said:


> Wow I remember "KB" Havent seen or heard of anyone claiming they have it. Or even if it was it when it was around.... but that was about 10 years ago. Wow, took me back. I remember when i smoked something called "Camdens Finest" it was laced... Never again, but man was that one HELL of a high.


It wasnt any strain in particular just short for kind bud aka danky dank. 
edit: damn frog beat me to it.

Frog that slh looking real nice man  good find.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

We called it BC back in the day or BC bud. For British Columbia as we thought any good weed was from Canada.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 23, 2014)

Well that would make sense then.... that phrase died in highschool for me.... I dont even call it names anymore, its either good shit or dirt. Lol. Why bother anymore. I grow with bagseed from what I find in the good shit. Maybe one day ill buy some seeds, or acquire a clone...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I had to shuffle through a lot of garbage phenos to find this one. I think I grew out 13 different ones. Most of them were utter junk. It is really disappointing to see them not stabilize it. There were maybe 2-3 keepers in there, but this one was beyond the best.


LMAO, I have one female. 

Well, this gives me an 8% chance at a keeper.

It will be worth a try.

...but the initial signs were not good. The plant exploded upward
so fast that I took clones and chopped it down, to work on roots.
It did not at all like this, but the clones are fine. We will see.

Excellent looking nugs!

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2014)

Jig your pm box be blox like blood clots mon.


Your box is full.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 23, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We called it BC back in the day or BC bud. For British Columbia as we thought any good weed was from Canada.


Known as Beasters on the east coast! Damn I remember them days! Rock hard, light green, covered with orange hairs, semi moist, smelled like hey, oh and where the fuck are the trichs?!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, im to the point i call some beasters commercial. Its like some of the outdoor from cali or something people grow in bulk and man hqandle it


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

Plat. Bubba x og


mixed with some grape god  

This should be fun...



Let's go to the moon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Jig your pm box be blox like blood clots mon.
> 
> 
> Your box is full.


Room now.

Trichs on BC, lol. That funny, never thought about it. First time I saw trichs on a bud was my friends homegrown back in 95. He stuck a bud to the damn wall. Still never seen anything like it. Just sat there for like 15 seconds before dropping.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Room now.
> 
> Trichs on BC, lol. That funny, never thought about it. First time I saw trichs on a bud was my friends homegrown back in 95. He stuck a bud to the damn wall. Still never seen anything like it. Just sat there for like 15 seconds before dropping.


I was 10 just turning 11 back then lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

You just as *young* as me 
And i kid you not. That year was golden. Was in many news papers and a quick news in the telly.. Ah memories back then


----------



## 003n1gm400 (Jan 23, 2014)

We are at day 45 or 6.5 weeks and is it ever exciting!

Grow details

CR+ (Blimburn) / Pinewarp (BC Bud Depot)
Coco/perlite 50/50
Canna Coco A+B, recently swithced to CNS17 Grow/Bloom
Botanicare Cal/Mag+
Liquid/DRY Koolbloom
Dynagro Proteckt
Two 600w HPS bulbs in a 4'w x 6'L space

All my plants were started on 10/7 and switched to flower on 12/9

This is my CR+ (blimburn seeds) topped for 8, looks like 7 but she is really bushy and one of the tops gets covered up a bit. Breeder info, and seedfinder.eu say it should be finished around 50-56 days, which if that is accurate I should be harvesting this on the 31st for 54 days in flower. I started giving her DRY koolbloom around 1.5-2 weeks ago, and I could tell a difference almost immediately.


Here is my one of my pinewarp plants (BC Bud Depot), she does not have as much purple as her sister. She is a 70 days strain, and just started receiving dry koolbloom yesterday.


Here is my 2nd pinewarp plant. She is so purple, she almost looks black. I found around 5 seeds last night, little bummed about it but oh well. Pinewarp is an outdoor strain which I am growing indoors, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Also both pinewarp plants fan leaves curl in on themselves. The only two answers I have been able to come up with is, a defense mechanism to prevent itself from loosing to much mositure from the fan, or over fertilization. I am betting its to much nutrients, considering the breeder info says it does not need much care.

​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 23, 2014)

I always love hearing what can be done with an acoustic guitar (electrified):

[video=youtube_share;s1OGQQk5HpM]http://youtu.be/s1OGQQk5HpM[/video]


----------



## Brain me (Jan 23, 2014)

Confused on what size tent to get for my first grow I'm going to get two 600watt light for a
5x5x8 or 4x4x8 my plans is to grow 6 to 10 plants.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2014)

FYI...from the Daily Mail-London





Border staff ignore drugs: Guidelines tell workers to not arrest passengers caught carrying cannabis
&#8226;Guidelines say those with 'personal use' quantities should not be arrested
&#8226;Thought to apply to amphetamines and mephedrone also
&#8226;Campaigners say ministers have 'given up' on drug enforcement laws


By Jack Doyle And David Williams 

PUBLISHED: 19:31 EST, 23 January 2014 | UPDATED: 19:41 EST, 23 January 2014 

Border officials have been told not to arrest passengers caught with cannabis in their luggage, a report revealed last night.

Official guidance to customs staff tells them not to arrest anyone with &#8216;personal use&#8217; quantities of Class B drugs.

The rules are also thought to also apply to other drugs in that category, including amphetamines and mephedrone.

Drugs campaigners said the incident suggested ministers had &#8216;given up&#8217; on enforcing drugs laws.

Mary Brett, from Cannabis Skunk Sense said: &#8216;This is extraordinary. Why do we bother to have laws on cannabis if they&#8217;re not going to be enforced? 

&#8216;What message does it send when people aren&#8217;t stopped with illegal drugs? We seem to have given up entirely on cannabis, and made it de-facto decriminalised.&#8217; 

Details of the Border Force edict emerged in an official immigration inspectors report in to Stansted Airport.

A passenger was arrested after customs officials found cannabis in his baggage - but then let him go, the report said.

Astonishingly, the report suggested he was &#8216;de-arrested&#8217; because officials concluded he was high on drugs at the time.

The report states: &#8216;The passenger was initially detained under immigration powers in the immigration detention suite, but was subsequently found to have a small quantity (for personal use) of what was believed to be cannabis in their baggage.



&#8216;[He] was subsequently de-arrested and released due to a Border Force perception that they were under the influence of controlled drugs.&#8217; 

The Chief Inspector commented on the incident: &#8216;The passenger was arrested despite previously issued guidance stating that arrests for &#8216;personal use&#8217; quantities of Class B drugs were not to be undertaken (unless there were extenuating circumstances, which there were not in this case).&#8217; 

&#8216;The passenger was &#8216;de-arrested&#8217; and released, even though they had been found in possession of prohibited drugs, and were perceived to be &#8216;under the influence&#8217; of them.&#8217; 

The incident was detailed in a report by Chief Inspector of Borders and Immigration John Vine. Two years ago similar report by Mr Vine revealed passengers who come in to Gatwick with cannabis were having the drugs confiscated and then being sent on their way without even a fine or other legal sanction.

Instead customs staff were giving out oral warnings.

At the time, Home Office officials insisted that anyone caught with Class B drugs in their luggage should be arrested on the spot.

The Stansted report also revealed that illicit goods could be being smuggled in in vast quantities through the airport because of an &#8216;almost total absence&#8217; of customs staff at the country&#8217;s fourth biggest airport.

Mr Vine said he was &#8216;surprised&#8217; to find little visible Border Force presence in customs during the inspection visit last year.

Staff were often hauled out of customs channels to man immigration and passport checks, the report found.

This meant &#8216;insufficient resources were allocated to customs functions&#8217; the report found.

Mr Vine said: &#8216;I was surprised to find so little visible Border Force presence in the customs channels.

&#8216;These resources are important both to detect smugglers and provide a deterrent to others.

The airport missed its target for Class A drugs seizures last year and the report found no heroin has been seized since July 2012.

The report also found that passengers could enter the airport and buy duty-free cigarettes or tobacco but then leave the airport without travelling abroad.

The weakness in the controls was as a result of the layout of the airport&#8217;s domestic and international facilities.

Airport staff became suspicious when one passenger made repeat purchases of duty-free goods on the same day.

Immigration minister Mark Harper said: &#8216;We have accepted all the recommendations in the inspection report and many of the issues raised have already been addressed.

&#8216;Since we split Border Force from UKBA, it has been making significant improvements in its performance - security has been strengthened and excessive queues are gone.


&#8216;This extends to both passengers and goods and is underpinned, for the first time, by a clear operating mandate set by ministers.


&#8216;Transforming all areas of Border Force will take time but I am confident that we are making the right changes with security now at the heart of everything Border Force does.&#8217; 




cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2014)

Brain me said:


> Confused on what size tent to get for my first grow I'm going to get two 600watt light for a
> 5x5x8 or 4x4x8 my plans is to grow 6 to 10 plants.


go with the 5 X 5


cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally got some pr*0*n for the Club. All is on Day 38 of Flowering. They got fed a poop tea today!

Sour Hawaiian left and Cherry Pie right
View attachment 2972413

LA Con
View attachment 2972414View attachment 2972415

The Whole Crew
View attachment 2972417


Hey DST I am really diggin the MH/HPS mix!

Peace
FM


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2014)

Those all look awesome fmily.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

Morning all, glad the MH/HPS is working out for ya F.M, they all look stunning.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

Morning Scottish!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 24, 2014)

My lungs & tummy were recently stunned.
_**50/50 mix of Skywalker OG and some MTF
*_











Toke as I may, puff as I might, I never COULD smoke it to where it says 600...
... 'cause a joint can't talk...
... though three in a row can get quite chatty.







Followed by this:












Time to shake it off and have a bong or three and relax before I scoop the catbox and take the last of the garbage out to the can for pick-up in 4.75hrs....


Hope the Wee D is recovering from the vaccination assault


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 24, 2014)

Where is BB based out of?


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

Under the Sea in an Octopuses Garden 


LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Where is BB based out of?


Thanks Doob, wee man is doing great, temperature didn't even move and he seemed to sleep even better. Wife suggested we get him vaccinations every day....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 24, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> FYI...from the Daily Mail-London
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty much allways been like that.
10g or under and it's a £75 on the spot fine, can't or won't pay the fine then you get a court summons through the post but still no arrest.

It seems from this article that they don't even bother fining you now.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Where is BB based out of?


In a Big Basement near the Equator!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

i wish....maybe someday soon-ish, lol.

had to move a couple of plantd today -para when som guy started talking to me as i was cycling along...he was pointing at the box but fuk knows what he was actually saying.

anyhoo, pics from phone.
took the wifes trusty steed





plenty space to fill up, got another clone run to do...boooo.





off fot steak, babysitter arriving within the hour, time to get my blaze on.
slainte, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol a move box. 

You guys across the pond are great.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, take the wife's ride. That will throw them off your trail.  Funny shit bru.

Hey, we got a babysitter too! Haven't used her yet, but we found one. I like to make jokes about what I'm going to do to the babysitter. I may be in trouble too, because ours is single and hot!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> Under the Sea in an Octopuses Garden


600 leagues under the sea? 





Doobs you ate that whole pizza lol


D, that guy was probably saying "where you bringing the dog pack? Ik wil wat!"


Dude, there is snow all over here haha! And its still not all that cold  how does that work? 
Time to get stoned and wonder around in the snow lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I may be in trouble too, because ours is single and hot!!!


Ruh Roh!

sdasdasdasd


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

not sure what J.D means but it sounds a bit rude

J, get on it with the babysitter (and I mean having her round to babysit, not banging her brains out....) It's nice to get away for some "us" time, even though we do end up talking about the Wee Yin.

Next lot I think I'll try and squeeze them all in the backpack, only a few to take it up to 5 lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> J, get on it with the babysitter (and I mean having her round to babysit, not banging her brains out....)


Was reading and thought to myself, well D is in some kind of mood suggesting that! haha

I will be good... too guilty of a conscience for that. I feel guilty and 'confess' to my wife when I kiss someone in my dreams.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Was reading and thought to myself, well D is in some kind of mood suggesting that! haha
> 
> I will be good... too guilty of a conscience for that. I feel guilty and 'confess' to my wife when I kiss someone in my dreams.


Hopefully you dont tell her what happens after the kiss in your dreams!

Peace
FM


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 24, 2014)

She turns into a telletubbie and rape's him... Argh the nightmare


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Nah dude. that's whats so funny. I literally have such a guilty conscience that I start feeling guilty in my dream, and wake up before anything happens. Seriously sucks... can't even get a little action in my dreams. 

EDIT: Lol howd you know hydro... it's always the damn purple one too. Tinky winky is gay as anything.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nah dude. that's whats so funny. I literally have such a guilty conscience that I start feeling guilty in my dream, and wake up before anything happens. Seriously sucks... can't even get a little action in my dreams.
> 
> EDIT: Lol howd you know hydro... it's always the damn purple one too. Tinky winky is gay as anything.


I wear a Nicoderm Patch while I sleep and man am I a straight PIMP in my dreams! I get some seriously wicked dreams wearing this patch! 

EDIT I am watching ESPN and they are talking about Medical Marijuana with the NFL Commissioner, he is a supporter of it helps for concussions.
Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I wear a Nicoderm Patch while I sleep and man am I a straight PIMP in my dreams! I get some seriously wicked dreams wearing this patch!
> 
> EDIT I am watching ESPN and they are talking about Medical Marijuana with the NFL Commissioner, he is a supporter of it helps for concussions.
> Peace
> FM


What a joke... he just wants to be able to stop suspending guys for smoking weed.... cuz they all do it.

That commissioner is a piece of shit in my eyes. And I don't just mean as a commissioner, I mean as a human being.

But I do like that weed is getting more and more acceptable by the fucking minute. Last night I was at the convenience store imagining being able to ask the girl for an eighth of marlboro sativa. lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nah dude. that's whats so funny. I literally have such a guilty conscience that I start feeling guilty in my dream, and wake up before anything happens. Seriously sucks... can't even get a little action in my dreams.
> 
> EDIT: Lol howd you know hydro... it's always the damn purple one too. Tinky winky is gay as anything.


I had to LOL at that controversy, but a purple triangled dude with a purse....yup, gay!

Not that there is anything wrong with that, mind you.

I am reminded of Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. I am certain that it
was also a drawing by one of their sons, but I am also sure that one of
the turned to the other, smiled, and said "Yeah!"

...or "H. R. Puffenstuff" ...or "Lidsville".

C'mon man! It is not like we care anyway. :0)

JD

P.S. But I did get a laugh out of referring to him as "Stinky Dinky".


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

JD, were they the rage when yours were of that age? Or was it barney? I still think seseme street is the best. Isn't snuffalupagus a stoner?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup, that was my phase....we escaped the horrible purple dinosaur
by only a few years, but the Tubbies gayed us right up. LMAO

My son thought that the little periscope/speaker that would pop up
out of the ground to give the TTs messages was truly terrifying. He
would not watch the thing. I tried to imagine the horror that it was
in his little noggin. We got over it. :0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

As an adult I still find the baby in the sun frightening.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

Too funny.


jigfresh said:


> As an adult I still find the baby in the sun frightening.


My god I am so fukkin stuffed, if I even tried to come on to the good lady just now it would be like Jabba the Hut (i think "de" sounds better) trying it on with her. Super nice steak (chateaubriand, scallops to start, and chocolate tart - wasn't the chocolatiest to be honest - and a reasonable bottle of shiraz (south african). 
Funny thing, just asked my wife why there was a bottle of milk on the side without a top? She said to me that she was letting it air to allow any alcohol that she had drunk to evaporate from it. I asked her where she heard that from and she told me it was from the forum she is on, (mothers, babas, and such), and that someone on that had said it was kosha and the thing to do....remind you of anything?


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

oh, and to broaden that, there was no actual tested evidence to prove this, just forum "big chat".


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone in here like scotch? Drinking some Glenlivet 12 year right now. Surprising smooth, a lot smoother then the Glenmorangie 10 year I had recently. The taste and smell are very different, but very similar. Maybe I'm just stoned lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

My avatar pic has an 18yr old Glenlivet in the picture...please don't get me started talking about whisky, I might just find myself opening something and regretting it tomorrow morning, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

I also have the Glenmorangie 10yr in my cupbaord, as well as 2 15yr old Glenlivets, plenty of Island whisky that I'll not even try to spell at the moment, but Speyside, soft whisky's are my favoured tipple, too much peat and it's like having a sandwich!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2014)

#dangerously delicious!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

ssssshhhhhhhh!!!!! NAUGHTY!


whodatnation said:


> #dangerously delicious!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> I also have the Glenmorangie 10yr in my cupbaord, as well as 2 15yr old Glenlivets, plenty of Island whisky that I'll not even try to spell at the moment, but Speyside, soft whisky's are my favoured tipple, too much peat and it's like having a sandwich!


Sounds like I asked in the right thread haha.

I'm pretty novice in the scotch drinking, been drinking whiskey for a long time, and a lot of the single malt or single barrel or the Canadian blends, they all got boring for me and started drinking them just to get buzzed. So I took up scotch whisky. I haven't tried a lot yet but what I have a loved, it's just amazing the complexity of flavors that still stand out each on their own. I'm glad that I didn't have to aquire a taste for it, I'm already loving the bottles they suggested to start with, and the 12 year Glenmorangies that came with my 10 year were great.

Those 25 year ones are crazy for the price. I'm sure they are amazing, but I was looking at a 25 year Glenmorangie for $300. I can't imagine what else they have out there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 24, 2014)

Left Goji Reveg cleaned up and repotted to 7 gallon.

Right - Critical Sensi Star Mainlined and tied down. 

Looking forward to tomorrow when I can clean everything up in there and outside the tent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 24, 2014)

DST,

What kind/brand of tent is that? Looks well made.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm having troubles spinning my scotch because my glass is square. Lmao. 

-needing tulip glasses-

 haha


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

18 year old is a big step up from 12 and not nearly as expensive as 25 year old. My Brother in law/drummer and I would drink a whole bottle together during our all night studio sessions. He is from Oregon and always has the best smoke!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Anyone in here like scotch?


When I first read your question I honestly thought you were joking, especially because you posted right after DST. 



AllDayToker said:


> Sounds like I asked in the right thread haha.


Yes sir, I think this was the best thread on RIU to ask that question as we have the worlds greatest enjoyer of whiskey as our host.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2014)

New girls getting ready to go into 1 gallon, and 1 of the moms.

Everything's green and on track here.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> I also have the Glenmorangie 10yr in my cupbaord, as well as 2 15yr old Glenlivets, plenty of Island whisky that I'll not even try to spell at the moment, but Speyside, soft whisky's are my favoured tipple, too much peat and it's like having a sandwich!


When I used to do IT work for a living I had a Nuc Med Dr as a customer and I did all the networking and server shit in his office. He was building a home out in the hills and had me come out to do his network there. This dude had money out the ass. So I'm working on a PC and he's all hey would you like some scotch? I'm like well I'm working, but I'm the boss too so sure. He asked how I wanted it, and I said "in a glass?" He just chuckled and poured me like 4 oz? I was thinking he was kinda jewish on the dose, but whatever its cool. So I went ahead and finished the work I was doing whilst talking to him and when I finished I took the drink and pounded it in one throw. He laughed a bit and asked how it was, I said its good. (just taste like whiskey to me) and he's all that was about a $200 drink there LOL. I said oh shit, Im sorry I was probably supposed to drink it slower than that. He replied "hey you know what?", and pounded his the same way! Ah good times, I miss that guy. He paid really well too


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a Logie something or other whatever that is, lol...was cheap as chips, like £130 for a 2.4mx1,2x2,4 (maybe logielabs is the name, I forget, lol.)


Flaming Pie said:


> DST,
> 
> What kind/brand of tent is that? Looks well made.





HydroGp said:


> Did the Guy tHat Be known for the recent blue pit grow, get caught? Damn i hope it aint him i read about in the uk thread..


No, it wasn't him, he's on holiday I think, lol.



supchaka said:


> When I used to do IT work for a living I had a Nuc Med Dr as a customer and I did all the networking and server shit in his office. He was building a home out in the hills and had me come out to do his network there. This dude had money out the ass. So I'm working on a PC and he's all hey would you like some scotch? I'm like well I'm working, but I'm the boss too so sure. He asked how I wanted it, and I said "in a glass?" He just chuckled and poured me like 4 oz? I was thinking he was kinda jewish on the dose, but whatever its cool. So I went ahead and finished the work I was doing whilst talking to him and when I finished I took the drink and pounded it in one throw. He laughed a bit and asked how it was, I said its good. (just taste like whiskey to me) and he's all that was about a $200 drink there LOL. I said oh shit, Im sorry I was probably supposed to drink it slower than that. He replied "hey you know what?", and pounded his the same way! Ah good times, I miss that guy. He paid really well too


Sounds like my kind of customer!! Dam, $200 drink down the hatch, lol. its like a lot of things I guess, the more you do of it the more you get into the different nuances and flavours of the drink.

Slept like I have half a cow sitting on my chest last night....oh, actually it probably was about half a cow,


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2014)

Some pics from last nights stumbling around.
Still in veg mode.

























slainte, DST


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2014)

Those leaves are ridiculous!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2014)

Only 20 days but just have to over post you know! I managed to only give water today with a little sweet. Trying to be gentle for a minute at least!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I always love hearing what can be done with an acoustic guitar (electrified):
> 
> [video=youtube_share;s1OGQQk5HpM]http://youtu.be/s1OGQQk5HpM[/video]


I had no idea one could make those kind of sounds with an acoustic. How cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh, yeah!
I had a decent acoustic 6-string 20+ years ago and loved playing it. 
Then I splurged and got a pick-up for it and it opened a whole new world of sound for it.
Gave it to a friend before leaving Alaska.
Dang... I need to get another acoustic, another strat (copy, but I'd go the real thing this time around), and a drum kit...
... so many instruments, so little time...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2014)

something floating around that's good for a chuckle.....


Abril Uno 

RSS FEED
Saturday, January 25th 2014 


Phillip Morris Introduces Marlboro Marijuana Cigarettes

Posted by Akoy CirauloPosted on Tuesday, January 21st, 2014

Phillip Morris, the worlds biggest cigarette producer, announced today that they will join the marijuana legalization bandwagon and start producing marijuana cigarettes. Marketed under the brand Marlboro M, the cigarettes will be made available for sale through marijuana-licensed outlets in the state of Colorado, and the state of Washington when it becomes commercially legal there later this year.

Serafin Norcik, Phillip Morris Sr. Vice President for Marketing said in an interview that the company has been high on the idea of marketing cannabis, and has been monitoring the market for some time. It was only when the recent legalization initiatives  winning in Colorado and Washington  that they finally made the decision to take a leap of faith. 

Norcik added that they have begun contacting former drug lords in Mexico and Paraguay, currently the largest marijuana-producing countries in the world, for the possibility of setting up a distribution ring across the North and South American continents, to streamline the supply lines.

Since only tobacco products are currently banned in advertisements and promotions in the United States, Phillip Morris also has set aside a huge $15 billion advertising budget just to promote the new Marlboro M and are now negotiating with major networks and publishers, to start marketing the product to consumers in the beginning of 2015. 

Norcik also revealed that a big initial push is planned around January next year, and have acquired most of the ad airtime for Superbowl XLIX. However, since marijuana will be legal only in Colorado and Washington during the 2015 Superbowl, all the ads will be blacked out in all other States and will only show a static M logo with smoke blowing in the background, for the duration of the ad.

Phillip Morris shares hit an all-time high on the marijuana news and shot up to $998.00 from $83.03 just a few hours after the announcement went public.



cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> something floating around that's good for a chuckle.....
> 
> 
> Abril Uno
> ...


LOL, thanks for sharing that COF. I hope that if that day ever comes that they fail to sell even a single pack of those Marlboro M's. This is a huge reason that I do not advocate "legalization", but rather de-criminalization across the board for cannabis. The minute we "legalize" it is the moment we lose more rights than we ever gained IMO. 

Michigan had the start of a great movement going into the last election, but sadly failed to generate enough signatures to bring the petition to ballot. It was very disappointing, but it had little to no possibility to pass. It still would have been a great step forward in the statewide movement as it was to the point and didn't beat around any bushes. 

A Petition to amend the Michigan Constitution, Article 1, to add:
*Article 1 Section 28. Repeal of Marihuana Prohibition.*

For persons who are at least 21 years of age who are not incarcerated, marihuana acquisition, cultivation, manufacture, sale, delivery, transfer, transportation, possession, ingestion, presence in or on the body, religious, medical, industrial, agricultural, commercial or personal use, or possession or use of paraphernalia shall not be prohibited, abridged or penalized in any manner, nor subject to civil forfeiture; provided that no person shall be permitted to operate an aircraft, motor vehicle, motorboat, ORV, snowmobile, train, or other heavy or dangerous equipment or machinery while impaired by marihuana.


----------



## PhatPhuker (Jan 25, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> something floating around that's good for a chuckle.....
> 
> 
> Abril Uno
> ...


OMG !!
Once those tobacco companies get thier hooks into this, the big money corporate corruption will certainly take over.
Do you think for an instant that the DEA will be chasing after the big money tobacco companies, in quite the same way that they have been raiding and forcing closed a ton of other grows and dispensaries around the country, in areas where its supposedly legal.
No No, From these big money corruption enablers, we hear statements right in the DEA's face like 
"*they have begun contacting former drug lords in Mexico and Paraguay, currently the largest marijuana-producing countries in the world, for the possibility of setting up a distribution ring across the North and South American continents, to streamline the supply lines."*
Makes me sick to think of the possible future we may all face. Smoking stink brown ditchweed.
I for one wil personally NEVER EVER smoke a doob by Marlboro. No matter what. Lol.
Big money tobbacco will push government for exclusive production etc. 
We all see the 'nice clean' products they have been providing to the public so far.
Its all just big money and government corruption .


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2014)

it's a farce that floating around. Do you notice it was published by abril uno? as in April 1st or april fools day. not to be taken seriously.....just enjoy the chuckle


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank aerial plates of pasta it was a joke! 

Though I'm sure the reality is/will be quite similar.
Philip Morris stock actually closed $2.00 less that it opened with.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's an article a little more closely related to reality:
--------------------
*https://www.google.com/#q=philip+morris+stock
**Pot Stocks Offer No Contact High for Big Tobacco

*
BY Dan Freed| 01/23/14 - 12:24 PM EST


NEW YORK (TheStreet) -- The legal marijuana movement has lit a fire under lots of iffy companies with pot-related business prospects, but big tobacco stocks aren't joining the party.


Shares of companies with pretty much any marijuana-related business, or even stated plans to enter a marijuana-related business, have shown huge share price gains over the past few months in the euphoria leading up to and following pot legalization in Colorado and Washington.


Take Medbox (MDBX), for example. Shares have nearly quadrupled in the past month, despite a host of accounting and legal red flags and its inability to earn a profit for at least two straight years.


Then there's the case of a tiny company called Enertopia, (ENRT) which was supposedly in the renewable energy business. It has just two employees and no revenue at all for either 2012 or 2013. Its shares didn't move from the two cent mark for 14 straight days, and they only traded on two of those days.


On Nov. 4, however, Enertopia announced a letter of intent to acquire a 51% stake in a medical marijuana business, and shares jumped to 5 cents on volumes of more than 200,000 shares -- roughly equivalent to the previous six weeks of trading activity.


Since that announcement, Enertopia shares have had 15 trading days with volumes above the 200,000 mark, including on Jan. 9, when more than 1.2 million shares changed hands. The share price was at 16 cents late Thursday morning.


FINRA, a securities industry self-regulatory organization, lately issued a warning about marijuana-related companies. Its stated goal was "to warn investors not only about the potential for fraud in this arena, but also to reiterate the risks of investing in thinly traded companies about which little is known."


Given the iffy status of these marijuana-related companies, you'd think investors might look instead to well-oiled marketing machines like Philip Morris (PM_), Reynolds American (RAI_), and Altria (MO_). All of those companies have underperformed the S&P over the past 12 months, and given the dramatic declines in cigarette consumption, as well as signs the product has lately become vulnerable to pricing concerns, it's easy to see why.


There has been plenty of media speculation that big tobacco may enter the pot business, but so far Philip Morris, Reynolds American, and Altria have given no indication they will do so.


When asked by the Associated Press, a Philip Morris spokesman appeared to leave at least a partial window open, stating merely that it has "a practice of not commenting or speculating on future business." A Reynolds American spokesman said the company has "no plans to produce or market marijuana products" in Washington or Colorado," adding "it's not part of our strategy."


But strategies can change.


Marijuana doesn't appear to have come up in recent communications by the big three tobacco companies with their investors. A search of Securities and Exchange Commission filings for Philip Morris, Altria and Reynolds American over the past four years under the keyword "marijuana" produced no results.


I also searched the latest earnings call transcripts for Altria, Philip Morris and Reynolds, and, again, neither marijuana or pot showed up in a keyword search. I also emailed 12 analysts who cover Altria to raise the question. Only two responded, and both declined to comment, stating that they hadn't written about the subject and so didn't feel comfortable giving an interview.


OK, so we could be a long way from big tobacco selling pot. Still, at least there's a real business at the cigarette companies, run by people with a long track record of delivering value for shareholders. Even if the big tobacco companies never enter the pot business, the downside risk would appear to be somewhat contained. With companies like Medbox or Enertopia, on the other hand, your investment could disappear in a puff of smoke.


-- Written by Dan Freed in New York.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

And now I can't even edit a message I posted.
Welcome to 1997...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

But, yeah, fuck Philip Morris/Reynolds/etc..


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice post Doobs. Something to seriously keep an eye on... I have been considering buying some very cheap stocks in the cannabis industry that are just recently publicly traded. Now is the time!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

Shwag... hit me on a PM with those details.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> ... I have been considering buying some very cheap stocks in the cannabis industry that are just recently publicly traded. Now is the time!


Just think, a few years ago the direct translation of that would have been:

"... _I've been thinking about buying some cheap street weed this weekend_..."

How the times are a changin'.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

I wonder which cannabis company will be the first one to sell their stock at $4.20 per share


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wonder which cannabis company will be the first one to sell their stock at $4.20 per share


It'll be an ipo.
The mj stocks that I have seen are iffy at best....beware.


cof


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 25, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wonder which cannabis company will be the first one to sell their stock at $4.20 per share


Idk but I like the idea of owning it when it gets there!

CoF is right on. Iffy at best. Its a very unpredictable time because they're all relatively small, new and many have been reporting losses until recently. 

It seems plausible that some of them will be winners in the long run, but its a crap shoot. Even so, if someone wanted to be active there could be some short term opportunities to play with.

Jig I don't have much of a head start at all. Here is some good reading that got me thinking. Bloomberg


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2014)

This plat bubba x og taste like straight pinesole. Gets me very lifted though. 

2 more coming down in 5-7 days.

Positive vibes club 6. All clones topped and put into 1 gallon today, 8 new seeds up and above the ground, lets get this shit!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> Idk but I like the idea of owning it when it gets there!
> 
> CoF is right on. Iffy at best. Its a very unpredictable time because they're all relatively small, new and many have been reporting losses until recently.
> 
> ...


Nothing major will happen until the feds legalize it and regulate it, allowing banks to create business & personal accounts for those in the cannabis industry.
Then we'll see how quickly fly the secret cannabis contingency plans big tobacco has in the wings. 
They don't talk about it because the first rule of Grow Club is don't talk about Grow Club. 
And then they'll start trying to buy out the small guys, whom I hope resists temptation.
Like all generations: we certainly do live in Interesting Times.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2014)

so far the only mj stocks that I have seen have been for products or services for the mj industry (and none appeared to be "must have"), not for any form of actual product. As doobie point out, until the feds back off, it will not be any accepted for commerce. I recently saw a story that the banks in Colorado weren't accepting mj business funds due to fear of fed pressure.
there are a lot of kinks to be worked out.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 25, 2014)

And I shudder to think what the "M"-word has in store for the cannabis industry regarding s33ds and their cultivation...


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2014)

Funnily enough, the dinner party we were at last night, (in our apartment block) one of the other guests worked for Phillip Morris.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 26, 2014)

Would have been Cosmic if his name was "Herb G. Ardens"...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't like big business getting their hands in MJ... but I like it a whole lot more than seeing my friends go to prison.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I don't like big business getting their hands in MJ... but I like it a whole lot more than seeing my friends go to prison.


As soon as they figure out how to get around the feds they will growing like we have never seen


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> As soon as they figure out how to get around the feds they will growing like we have never seen


The Kentucky tobacco farmers all ready grow massive amounts of good herb. There's no way these guys haven't all ready talked to their buyer's about this. I had a good friend from Kentucky and I was shocked the couple of times we stopped into his families farm. Their was as much weed as tobacco, he explained how marijuana was their counties 1st biggest crop and tobacco 2nd. I guess what I'm getting at is the tobacco farmers are all ready in place, and are highly regulated all ready. It would suck to see big business in it, but it would help out the little guys somewhere.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2014)

if you loiok at how most wine is produced you will see there is opportunity for all sizes of suppliers to get into it, hence the various wine classifications DOCG, DOC, etc. Some large wine producers take their produce from famrers all over the region they grow in, or from the variety of grape. Blended whisky was introduced I believe due to different produce coming from different farmers producing different result so master brewers would blend the results to create the best whisky and higher consistency across the product. I have hope in some part of humanity and I think applying similar systems and allowing people to produce their own product that could be tested and scrutinised by official bodies then I do not see why not. PEople will pay from 4euro to 4,000 euro for bottles of wine (And more ins ome cases)....

Anyways, 2 Dream Dog, (think I have found my favuorite pheno so far - nice waxy leaves like the Dog, but nice and squat, unlike the Dog lets see how she performs.
Favoutie>>















another dream dog with rather big leaves..










Peace, DST


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the weed business in our hands. RIU for the win.  RIU collective. 


IM just spamming my grow on here. PIcs: 7wks

View attachment 2974757
View attachment 2974758
View attachment 2974759
View attachment 2974760
View attachment 2974761


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2014)

D and some guy supa looking great I am checking in real quick this guy better have my internet on tomorrow I am tired of waiting. You don't know how much you need something til it is gone and I am hating it now. We have Netflix and riu and that is it for entertainment not to mention my boy has a report on Neptune on Tuesday. Well stay high guys and I will do some catching up this week I hope.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 26, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nothing major will happen until the feds legalize it and regulate it, allowing banks to create business & personal accounts for those in the cannabis industry.
> Then we'll see how quickly fly the secret cannabis contingency plans big tobacco has in the wings.
> They don't talk about it because the first rule of Grow Club is don't talk about Grow Club.
> And then they'll start trying to buy out the small guys, whom I hope resists temptation.
> Like all generations: we certainly do live in Interesting Times.


Happy Sunday 600!

I agree, nothing major most likely, and maybe years off from saying, MAN I wish I would have bought some of that! But that doesn't mean someone can't double or triple their money on these little fellas in the short term, maybe even hold onto a fair amount of shares with a very small investment. If and when the feds open it up, the most established companies in CO, CA or OR _could_ have an advantage over the rest of the market. Food for thought.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy Sunday 6!

Not much going on here other then enjoying the fruits of my labor.

Oh 11 new lil girls(I hope lol) are up above ground, only 3 more to go!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 26, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> Happy Sunday 600!
> 
> I agree, nothing major most likely, and maybe years off from saying, MAN I wish I would have bought some of that! But that doesn't mean someone can't double or triple their money on these little fellas in the short term, maybe even hold onto a fair amount of shares with a very small investment. If and when the feds open it up, the most established companies in CO, CA or OR _could_ have an advantage over the rest of the market. Food for thought.


Unfortunately for me double or triple of next to nothing is too much for me to risk.
But my skin is a bit flinty.
When I go to Vegas with the wife I spend $20 total on video poker, video blackjack and maybe $5 of that goes into a slot machine.
I always break even.


----------



## lexsworld (Jan 26, 2014)

forever a member of club 600.....the give/take ratio just seems to be so ideal at 600 Watts. Granted, soon I'll be going LED anyway.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2014)

LED's is where it's at bro... just gotta get 600w worth lol.


----------



## zibra (Jan 26, 2014)

who's going to burning man 2014? ha ha ha!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll be at 2015.


----------



## zibra (Jan 26, 2014)

Hahaha I'll be there this year.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2014)

I heard it's a magical, spiritual experience.


----------



## zibra (Jan 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I heard it's a magical, spiritual experience.


yeh it suppose to be an experience, lol....shrooms here I come


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> LED's is where it's at bro... just gotta get 600w worth lol.


especially when someone gives you a sweet set up for nix

cab is looking spot on bru!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 27, 2014)

("_Don't forget a towel!_")
The Universe's most gorgeously beautiful and incomprehensibly awesome beach towel LIVES!!!!!! 







When it sways in the breeze it's as if they're swimming and cavorting with great jocularity and wonderment.... 

Hmmm... I wonder where I can get a "Dogs Rolling Joints" beach towel.... maybe I should make one...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2014)

quick few pics from today about 14 days of 12/12 not seen any balls the last couple days.... also setting up another cfl in the veg room and potting up seedlings today i will get more pics on later but hers whats on flower

1st 3 dog no1
2nd 3 dog no2
3rd 4 gigabud
last 2 them together and my temp


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2014)

haha, that beach towel cracks me up Doob

you could always try and get a Coolidge towel, if such a thing exists!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2014)

Why Colorado and Washington Were Wise to Legalize Pot


By SCOTT SHANE/ 
Published January 24, 2014/ 
Entrepreneur.com

Like water finding a path, entrepreneurs will always figure out a way to respond to business opportunities. That's why other states should follow the example of Colorado and Washington and legalize the recreational use of marijuana. Harnessing the power of entrepreneurs is much more productive than fighting it.

On January 1, Colorado legalized the sale of small amounts of marijuana for recreational use. Later this year, Washington will follow suit. Alaska, Arizona, California, D.C. and Oregon may be the next states to permit cannabis businesses.

Cultural attitudes, fairness, economics, and entrepreneurial behavior all point to extension of this trend toward legalization. Much like policy makers were caught flat-footed as American attitudes towards same-sex marriage changed, so too have they missed the shifting views toward the legalization of pot. According to an October 2013 Gallup Organization poll, 58 percent of Americans now favor legalization of marijuana -a jump of ten percentage points over the previous year. Many policymakers seem to have missed the memo showing that voters' views on the topic are fundamentally different from the late 1960s, when only one-in-nine Americans favored sanctioning it.

Related: High Hopes and Blunt Truths for the Legal Marijuana Market

Fairness, too, justifies legalizing cannabis. In the 48 states that do not permit recreational use of marijuana, smoking tobacco, which causes cancer, is legal. By contrast, smoking weed, which is used to treat the symptoms of cancer treatments, is not. Moreover, some experts believe that alcohol, which is legal in virtually all parts of the United States, is more harmful than marijuana, which is illegal in almost all of the country.

Fairness dictates that policymakers either need to play nanny and ban everything that's bad for us - from sugar-laden soda to fat-filled fast food - or they need to allow Americans to make adult decisions about what they want to put in their bodies. Making cigarettes, beer, and whiskey legal, while banning joints and hash brownies, unfairly favors the makers of certain harmful products.

Making pot legal has economic benefits. Policymakers can tax sales of the product - and are doing so relatively heavily. Both Washington and Colorado are charging a 25 percent tax on pot sales, with even higher rates in some municipalities. The non-partisan Tax Foundation estimates that Colorado will bring in nearly $70 million in new taxes, with initial proceeds being used for school construction. Because tax revenues are expected to exceed school building needs, Colorado public officials are already thinking of additional ways to use the tax windfall.

Related: The Half-Baked Plan for Pot Legalization

By making pot legal, police can focus their attention on stopping more destructive illegal drugs like cocaine and heroin, which are more likely to cause crime and health problems. That would help financially strapped states. If all states legalized cannabis sales, the reduced drug enforcement costs and higher tax revenues would be worth more than $17 billion to them, a 2010 Cato Institute study revealed.

Legalized pot will also produce public health benefits, Forbes reports. Because alcohol consumption is more harmful to people than marijuana use, but the two are substitutes, legalizing pot will lead customers to shift to the better of the two choices.

Entrepreneurs find and pursue market opportunities wherever they are. Making a business illegal doesn't get rid of the efforts of entrepreneurs to pursue it. Everyone knows that entrepreneurs are selling marijuana for recreational use in all 48 states where it is illegal.

Making a business legal makes it easier for policymakers to tap entrepreneurial efforts to benefit society. Colorado and Washington are using taxes and regulation to channel pot entrepreneurship more productively than other states, where policy makers are wasting resources trying to stop it, and, consequently, driving it underground.



cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is the first time in a year I don't have anything flowering and it sucks. My girls vegging just hit 2 months old, so Sunday I'll pick some to flip. The rest I'll put in later to stagger finish, so I can take my time trimming.

COF, I love the reads you are always posting, thank you!

I signed up for stress management for my Phy. ed credit. Well fri. when I went to class and the instructor said she finds yoga the best stress management for her and that is what we will be doing for the whole class. The course description didn't mention this. but I'll deal with it. It's got it's good and bad. Bad: I'm 40 years old that is 240lb, had back surgery, 2 hernias you get the pic. Good: 40 years old and a bunch of collage girls in yoga pants doing downward facing dog.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2014)

I need help on this ASAP 600 http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2014)

Agreed, cof is always bringing interesting articles. That one should have a water mark on it that reads COMMON SENSE (which is something that is not applied in politics or the Leadership of countries..


jimmer6577 said:


> Good: 40 years old and a bunch of collage girls in yoga pants doing downward facing dog.


Hell to the yeh! that's what we're talking about!!!! Almost makes me want to sign up for a college course


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> I need help on this ASAP 600 http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1


I ticked YESH SHIR! who are these 41% of douche bags in Florida?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yeah...."Downward Facing Doggy Style"....one of my favs!

I want to make her make The Lion before I am done.

:0)

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2014)

DST said:


> I ticked YESH SHIR! who are these 41% of douche bags in Florida?


non mj smokers


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

mmmmmm yoga


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

I concur:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow. I wish I was that flexible. Ha.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish I had tits like that.

I'd never leave that house.

:0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2014)

My buddy rolled through last night and we chilled at his place... smoked 3 blunts and watched really bad late night TV. I had always suspected UFO's to be real... but after seeing the show on H2 last night I'm convinced.

Oh, and Criminal Minds is super corny. I just couldn't stop laughing at the predictable writing and seemingly horrible acting. I'd think it a comedy if they didn't show all the blood and death.

4 days till harvest in the purple closet.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2014)

Colorado's high flyers get high in style at sophisticated cannabis soirees with 'munchies for foodies'

The first Edible Events party was held in Denver Saturday, catering to the city's well-heeled cannabis enthusiasts
The party was held at a high end art gallery in downtown Denver
Guests paid $125 per ticket for the fully catered event which was BYOC (bring your own cannabis)
Event planner Jane West says she wants consuming weed to become just as acceptable as drinking wine
Guests brought their own pot-infused foods, vaporizers or joints to the event
Joint smokers were provided with a luxury bus outside the non-smoking gallery
The event will be held monthly for guests keen to create a new, high-end pot scene

By Alex Greig 

PUBLISHED: 00:04 EST, 27 January 2014 | UPDATED: 01:33 EST, 27 January 2014 

Now that Colorado citizens can buy marijuana for recreational purposes legally, catered pot parties are the new wine and cheese mixers.


Event planner Jane West of Edible Events threw her first weed-friendly event at downtown Denver's high-end Space Gallery.


Pairing cannabis with canapes is a winning formula for West, whose guests forked out $125 per ticket for the sold-out event where the wine and food were provided but the weed was BYO.


West, 37, dreamed up the event soon after Colorado became the first U.S. state to legalize the sale of cannabis for recreational use.

She quickly realized that there was a market for a more discerning demographic to consume pot in a social environment. 


'When I looked around Denver there was nothing that really fitted my demographic, that I felt comfortable with,' she told the UK Telegraph. 

The inaugural party for Edible Events was themed End of Prohibition, and photographed by cannabis education group Kind Reviews.

Among her guests are sisters Candy Nuss, 59 and CynDee Williams, 62, dressed smartly, their silvery hair perfectly coiffed.


Successful real estate broker Wendy Bruner, 67, also enjoyed the event, telling the Telegraph that she never liked to smoke and hates the taste of alcohol but loves the high cannabis gives her when she consumes it in the form of cakes and granola bars.


'It blows my mind how many people our age are doing it. My brain's always racing and it mellows me out. It just takes all the worry out of things. I think people will realise this is not a stepping stone and you're not going to be a cocaine freak in three months,' she said.


Edible Events' soirees, to be held monthly hereafter, 'combine visually stunning venues with decadent food and libations to create a unique, unforgettable evening affair' and showcase the best Denver has to offer in 'the culinary, cannabis and art scenes,' according to the company's Facebook profile.


'I decided to have events that I would like to attend. It's really about normalising cannabis, making using it as ordinary as ordering a glass of wine. This is for people who would go to an art gallery opening, or a four course dinner, but also like cannabis,' West told the Telegraph.

Her guests brought their own cannabis in the form most pleasing to them - edible, vaporiser, joint - and in turn were provided with a delicious menu of weed-friendly foods such as chicken parmesan lollipops in sofrito and brie, mango and poblano chilli quesadillas.


The food is specifically designed with the weed-consumer's mouth in mind, moist with sauces, cheese and cream and full of more-ish flavors. 'Munchies for foodies,' West calls it.


It's a far cry from the stereotype of the dim stoner slacker munching down a bag of Cheeto's and watching Beavis and Butthead.


Guests who preferred to consume their weed the traditional way - rolled and smoked - were provided with a luxury bus bedecked with peacock feathers where they could smoke to their hearts' content.


The company's goal, reads the Edible Events Facebook page is to 'maximize your cannabis experience and stimulate your heightened awareness of taste, smell and sight.'

'I wanted to create an event where consuming cannabis is just the same as consuming alcohol, so it's really just normalizing it,' she said. 


'I dont want to use the word "pot" or "weed" or "smoke" or "joint,"' West told The New York Times.


'If we redefine it as consuming cannabis, then maybe people will be more open to that. There are only so many hoodie-wearing stoners in town. This needs to be opened up to other demographics



cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2014)

i wish i was the patch of land she was laying on...........


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2014)

well quick shot of the veggys 
1st pic og18, caramel ice and akorn aka snowbud.
2nd pic 2 skunk no1s and a sage and sour 
3rd pic 5 dogs and 7 gigabud cuts

4th and 5th pics the selfed p killer or dippy ellsy i topped other day and it looks as though there 2 new shoots growing out where the preflowers would come just on one side at the nodes under where i have topped


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I bought a CAP Ebb & Gro system about a yr and a half ago and never used it.

As (MY) luck would have it, the key ingredient used as a substrate (Hydroton) is no longer made, and what is around is price gouged now.
What would you recommend me to use in its place??

I need something in the next few days.

I was thinking about lava, but worry that erosion from it will clog up my lines/pumps??

Any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2014)

Its still on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FCPDFA


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2014)

Pumice might give you the same debris issue. 100% perlite is successfully used in many hempy applications.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Its still on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FCPDFA


Yeah I saw it there...
Problem is when supply in Germany got low they started looking in alternative mines.
The resulting product was inconsistent, and later deemed not acceptable for hydro use.
I worry this is from that batch.


Mohican said:


> Pumice might give you the same debris issue. 100% perlite is successfully used in many hempy applications.


I was going hempy, but switched my direction to ebb&gro, the perlits is too small for this use unfortunately.
I already bought a bunch of perlite too lol.

I still plan to do some hempys as a side by side comparison this run...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2014)

You can get large (Coarse) perlite that is as big as Hydroton.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

Bass, there is coarse perlite that you could probably use.

You would want to run it through a screen first, but I have
gotten bags that had particles 10-15mm across or so.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. Why the rarity of the clay balls?

P.P.S. These are no good?

P.P.P.S. GHS did me wrong!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have read reviews that a new Brand Plantit expanded clay and other new ones are from a different clay that isnt any good.

Looking at it it looks fine, but I need 25 gallons at least, and that would be very costly.

p.s.
The mine in Germany ran out of clay I heard btw!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2014)

Can use these,
http://www.growstone.com/hydroponic-substrate/

Or these, but not re-usable as the roots grow in them, I think. They sound sweet though. 
http://www.suretogrow.com/Storm-Hail-mini-cubes-single-large-bag



I'm currently using rive rock I got from the feed shop, just rinsed it real good before use. Its seems to be doing just fine and I should be able to re-use for as long as Im growing, it's on the heavy side keep that in mind.
Next I think I'll use pea gravel if its not too small.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> I need help on this ASAP 600 http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1


Thanks ya'll still need help if ya can


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeez man 25 gallons of hydroton. That's a fucking shit ton of hydroton. You sure you need that much? I don't know bass I wouldn't mess with any system that needed that much stuff. I don't even use 25 gallons of water. I guess I'm just small time kinda grower in my little spot. I remember when masonman bought like 20 gals of nutes and tons of hydroton.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 27, 2014)

Ive only seen and bought hydroton in 25gallon/100L bags. Could use a bag right now.. And more nutes.. And Whodat's growsystem..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow I had no idea. I bought a 5 gallon bag I think, way more than I'll ever need. Probably use about 2 litres worth for 10 plants, less for 6. I think I only use about Half liter of nutes for the whole grow. I really like my system. Why anyone does anything else I don't know. Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2014)

Cause a tube cant hold a root mass like this  


​


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh now that you say that i just remember reading about EC not being viable as a measure in organic water :O Anyone knows of this?
Think it was the lack of salts and minerals.
Yeah i could really do more efficient. The 1plant 65l dwc took some nutes  Gotta get on that rcdwc system..
Ive really found my liking in dwc rainwater and biobizz. Ive never had a plant look as healthy as my dog. It has some heat burn on top leaves. But everything is still as dark doggy green as it was when it went in.
SnowLAnd with what looks like a new breed


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2014)

Afternoon 6, not much going on here other then threw 4 clones into flower just to fill space and transplanted 9 others to solo cups. 

Moms are getting close to take my first 5-10 cuts from, veg tent is overflowing, oh well 



Don't mind those 2 sad looking clones, they were taken late flower and have had a ruff life, they will bounce back lol.

Have a good night 6!


----------



## amgprb (Jan 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks ya'll still need help if ya can


There u go brother! 49.99%!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2014)

I still have a bag of real hydroton.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 27, 2014)

amgprb said:


> There u go brother! 49.99%!!!


Going the wrong way then :/ Im sure it was 50. something


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 27, 2014)

Pic of the day for me. 8 Ball Kush starting to swell.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Going the wrong way then :/ Im sure it was 50. something


Damn, just did it again to be sure, and yup, still 49.99


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> I need help on this ASAP 600 http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1


I notice that they follow the rules of Cook County, Illinois....vote early and often. and the positive percentage has gone down from where it was earlier today....keep voting to bring it back up.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I notice that they follow the rules of Cook County, Illinois....vote early and often. and the positive percentage has gone down from where it was earlier today....keep voting to bring it back up.


Wow...lol...OK....back over 50:
[h=3]Do you support the legalization of marijuana?[/h] Yes 50.02%





No 42.15%





Undecided 7.83%


----------



## amgprb (Jan 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Wow...lol...OK....back over 50:
> [h=3]Do you support the legalization of marijuana?[/h] Yes 50.02%
> 
> 
> ...


50.03% now!!! Hahaha


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Can use these,
> http://www.growstone.com/hydroponic-substrate/
> 
> Or these, but not re-usable as the roots grow in them, I think. They sound sweet though.
> ...


Thats what I am thinking about is low cost alternatives, but dont know how the weight difference will affect it.


jigfresh said:


> Jeez man 25 gallons of hydroton. That's a fucking shit ton of hydroton. You sure you need that much? I don't know bass I wouldn't mess with any system that needed that much stuff. I don't even use 25 gallons of water. I guess I'm just small time kinda grower in my little spot. I remember when masonman bought like 20 gals of nutes and tons of hydroton.


yer not small time, just different method
I am using Ebb&Gro system, and will be running 12 pots at 2 gal each


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

That system looks very cool.

I am thinking about doing RDWC in my tent too.

I dream about staying with a 3X3 array of 5 gallon buckets.

It will be even more crammed in my poor little tent. :0)

It has been pointed out that for my tent size that four
plants might be optimal. A four bucket RDWC system would
definitely rock.

Good luck Bass.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> That system looks very cool.
> 
> I am thinking about doing RDWC in my tent too.
> 
> ...


Thanx, I will be buying some sort of media tomorrow.
I do think more than 4 5 gal in a 3x3 is pushing it, or wasting the extra container size possibly.


On another note my EEG results came back today, and they found abnormalities in my left frontal lobe.
More tests and MRI etc coming.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 27, 2014)

I got a question for you 600 guys out there.

I got my 600 in my closest for flowering, working with a 4x2 space, height is like 8ft so no worries there, and normally just top and super crop for training.

I recently decided to switch from my current setup, which is around 4-5 in 3g smart pots topped once or twice then super cropped to fill the 4x2 space, to fewer larger plants in larger pots to take advantage to my longer veg periods I give them.

My questions is would it be better for the plants if I grew 2 plants in 5g smart pots, both would measure 2x2 to fill the 4x2 space, or could I possibly boost my yield a little bit by training them a little smaller, but adding a third 5g pot.

Thanks,
ADT


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2014)

Top - revegged Goji

Front - Critical Sensi Star 

Back Right - failed Goji reveg abandoned.

Wednesday taking clones and flipping to 12/12


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks ya'll please keep voting


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2014)

So...





HoNgRaY!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2014)

Well last 2 bongs of the fireballs for wake n bake then back on the blue widow


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2014)

Jungle looks great Chaka!


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting question. Do you put a screen in the tent Allday? Level out your canopy, provide as much medium as possible for your plants to grow, and you'll be maximising what you got. Ever thought about just putting one large tray in the tent? Everything growing in the same tray/box/pot? If you could do that then there would be no spacec between pots and you would be giving them the max amount of medium to develop in....just a thought.



AllDayToker said:


> I got a question for you 600 guys out there.
> 
> I got my 600 in my closest for flowering, working with a 4x2 space, height is like 8ft so no worries there, and normally just top and super crop for training.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks ya'll still need help if ya can


 [h=3]Do you support the legalization of marijuana?[/h] Yes 50.05%





No 42.22%





Undecided 7.73%


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> *On another note my EEG results came back today, and they found abnormalities in my left frontal lobe.
> More tests and MRI etc coming*.


Wow. I am sure that this is just a normal abnormality...I expect
that I have several! Seriously, I hope that they make the process 
as comfortable as possible and that nothing comes of it.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> *Do you support the legalization of marijuana?*
> 
> Yes 50.05%
> 
> ...




Also in case people hadnt realised......you can vote more than once on that poll lol


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

haha, I thought it was a US/Florida vote, not a Zimbabwean voting system....


Saerimmner said:


> Also in case people hadnt realised......you can vote more than once on that poll lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

DST said:


> haha, I thought it was a US/Florida vote, not a Zimbabwean voting system....


Well if it helps another member out its worth a click or 30 isnt it? lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx, I will be buying some sort of media tomorrow.
> I do think more than 4 5 gal in a 3x3 is pushing it, or wasting the extra container size possibly.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang!
Snuck that in there and I missed it the first time through 
Thoughts are with you.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 28, 2014)

Where do we vote for them at?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes please post/repost link.

Also wik

Chaka your plants look amazing!

Also also wik


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's the link again.

http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1

Ok guys in replacing my carbon filter as mine isn't keeping up with my bigger room. Any recommendations? 

Was looking at phresh filters.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Here's the link again.
> 
> http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1
> 
> ...


if you have a speed controller and can manage temps easy enough try slowing your fan. I thought my filter died on last grow but halving my exhaust speed is working. When mine does die I'm gonna try re packing the carbon before I buy another.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys in replacing my carbon filter as mine isn't keeping up with my bigger room. Any recommendations?
> 
> Was looking at phresh filters.


Rhino Pro.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2014)

supchaka said:


> if you have a speed controller and can manage temps easy enough try slowing your fan. I thought my filter died on last grow but halving my exhaust speed is working. When mine does die I'm gonna try re packing the carbon before I buy another.


Temps are no problem and yea I've got a speed controller.




The Yorkshireman said:


> Rhino Pro.


Thanks I'll have to look into them.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

[h=1]Where to Buy[/h]
Europe
SwitzerlandUK

No USA, as far as the Rhino site goes anyway.

They look nice.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> [h=1]Where to Buy[/h]
> Europe
> SwitzerlandUK
> 
> ...


Yep I saw that lol.

Pretty sure phresh and can filters are USA equivalent.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys the EEG tests are a response from the DR after me telling him about my seizures, auras, migraines, memory loss and loads of other symptoms.

Having these issues for yrs but my old health ins was not in favor of helping me out.
I have known there is something wrong with me for at least 5-6 yrs, just never knew what.

Likely that I have epilepsy from my numerous head injuries over the yrs.

Thanx for the positive thoughts


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> That system looks very cool.
> 
> I am thinking about doing RDWC in my tent too.
> 
> ...



RDWC/DWC/Undercurrent systems, given that everything is in check, will have your plants growing like you've never seen before. Last rdwc run I filled in (PACKED) a 4x8 space with four plants only veged for four weeks. Given genetics obviously still come into play, but all genetics Iv run in rdwc had all the same explosive growth characteristics, just in their own distinct way. 
What is the size area your working with? 



bassman999 said:


> On another note my EEG results came back today, and they found abnormalities in my left frontal lobe.
> More tests and MRI etc coming.


I hope the tests come back clear, bass.




AllDayToker said:


> I got a question for you 600 guys out there.
> 
> I got my 600 in my closest for flowering, working with a 4x2 space, height is like 8ft so no worries there, and normally just top and super crop for training.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, I like the sounds of the 4-5 plants in 3gal pots, but not really supercroping them if hight is not an issue. Those plants in that area topped once or twice should make a real nice canopy of colas. Would be nice to move your plants around every now and then, considering the shape of the grow area.


giggles26 said:


> Here's the link again.
> 
> http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;Vjbi1GjesXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjbi1GjesXM[/video]



Iv been using this 8" phresh philter for quite some time, I think its still working. 



supchaka said:


> if you have a speed controller and can manage temps easy enough try slowing your fan. I thought my filter died on last grow but halving my exhaust speed is working. When mine does die I'm gonna try re packing the carbon before I buy another.


Sounds like the fan was too big for the filter? Did the cfm ratings match (close enough) on both the fan and filter?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Hey guys the EEG tests are a response from the DR after me telling him about my seizures, auras, migraines, memory loss and loads of other symptoms.
> 
> Having these issues for yrs but my old health ins was not in favor of helping me out.
> I have known there is something wrong with me for at least 5-6 yrs, just never knew what.
> ...



Damn bro that sucks big time. Have you tried obtaining some high CBD gel capsules or anything? Im steady finding out all these amazing things about CBD lately, try and find some. 

On that note,,, anyone have leads on high CBD strains? Would have to grow a whole bunch of beans then lab testing the final product from each one to find which is truly the richest in CBD, some may even contain negligible amounts of it.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2014)

if i could of got the tora bora i grew tested,i think i would have had a nice amount of CBD.

*Harlequin * had nugs of some,it had some body to it.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> RDWC/DWC/Undercurrent systems, given that everything is in check, will have your plants growing like you've never seen before. Last rdwc run I filled in (PACKED) a 4x8 space with four plants only veged for four weeks. Given genetics obviously still come into play, but all genetics Iv run in rdwc had all the same explosive growth characteristics, just in their own distinct way.
> What is the size area your working with?


LOL, I exaggerate slightly when I describe it as 5'X5'
(it is like 4.5 or so...need to measure it some time, but more than 4')

I fit 36 2 gallon smart pots for a very successful SOG grow and have
taken several crops of 9 5-gallon hempy pots in a 3X3 array since.

Here is the tent right now, after removing the herming out GHS Chemdog:


LTK and Sour Kosher both had a few seeds in a few buds, but it
does not look tragic, yet.

I will very likely go to a 2X2 array in time, but for now I am on a
pheno hunt and need to have more slots to work with. 

I hope to start some very long running Hazes soon and they will 
be taking up slots for months too.

I will need to get my compliment of preventatives expanded before
the Old Timer's Haze gets popped....but my Habaneros are now are
couple inches tall... :0)

Thanks for taking the time.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2014)

I grew a cut of Harlequin, but Without testing it nd just my opinion..I think it was fake and low cbd like regular strains have,

I am still looking for a high CBD strain, and if anyone in NORCAL (Sacramento) can steer me in the right direction tht would be great!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 28, 2014)

Tent is looking stellar Java! 

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I grew a cut of Harlequin, but Without testing it nd just my opinion..I think it was fake and low cbd like regular strains have,
> 
> I am still looking for a high CBD strain, and if anyone in NORCAL (Sacramento) can steer me in the right direction tht would be great!



The he key is concentrating the CBD in some form from processing the flowers, this I need to look into.
I do know some THC and other cannabinoids are needed too,,, they work off of each other in a way. That's why synthesized pure THC pills like marinol are kinda useless.



looks goof JD!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The he key is concentrating the CBD in some form from processing the flowers, this I need to look into.
> I do know some THC and other cannabinoids are needed too,,, they work off of each other in a way. That's why synthesized pure THC pills like marinol are kinda useless.
> 
> 
> ...


Ive read about isolating with temperature. Like heating at 150c bag after bag in a vaporizer burning of only cbd's and thc's leaving the bud with only cbd cause it "burns" at 165c. Not exact numbers but some what  Ill try to find it
Edit: Without a high cbd strain that would be pretty useless tho and even so very daunting without a giant vaporizer and a way to contain the vapor. Argh forget i said anything


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you!

LOL, I see that the AOS needs more N....damn HPS light! :0)

I actually put a tablespoon of Espoma Plantone into it. This 
stuff is great and I find that if I have a heavy feeder then just
a little will allow me to use the same feed on more plants while
still giving that plant a bit more food.

Compost teas and Botanicaire. If I can avoid nanners, then I am good. :0)

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Thank you!
> 
> LOL, I see that the AOS needs more N....damn HPS light! :0)
> 
> ...


Great idea!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The he key is concentrating the CBD in some form from processing the flowers, this I need to look into.
> I do know some THC and other cannabinoids are needed too,,, they work off of each other in a way. That's why synthesized pure THC pills like marinol are kinda useless.
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree about having a balance on elements.

So are we talking like ice water hash?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2014)

So I ended up with Atami B'cuzz Hydro Rokz as my hydro media.
It is a replacement for Hydroton.
I dont know how well it compares, and I have never used either so I wont ever know lol.

Hopefully it is good stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Ive read about isolating with temperature. Like heating at 150c bag after bag in a vaporizer burning of only cbd's and thc's leaving the bud with only cbd cause it "burns" at 165c. Not exact numbers but some what  Ill try to find it
> Edit: Without a high cbd strain that would be pretty useless tho and even so very daunting without a giant vaporizer and a way to contain the vapor. Argh forget i said anything





bassman999 said:


> I totally agree about having a balance on elements.
> 
> So are we talking like ice water hash?



From what I just read, it sounds like HGp is going in the right direction.

http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/1051569-simple-method-isolating-extracting-individual-cannabinoids-badkittysmiles.html#post14730565


----------



## amgprb (Jan 28, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> So I ended up with Atami B'cuzz Hydro Rokz as my hydro media.
> It is a replacement for Hydroton.
> I dont know how well it compares, and I have never used either so I wont ever know lol.
> 
> Hopefully it is good stuff.


Hey Bass, u could go to any Ready Mix concrete plant that is near you and tell them you need some Solite (or comparable) light weight aggregate. They should have 3/8" and/or 1/2" size. It is a very pourus, almost weightless gravel. I think it may be a form of lava rock. It works amazing for hydro. They will prob charge u like $5 for a 5 gallon bucket full. (BYOB)


----------



## amgprb (Jan 28, 2014)

-13° / -25° (F) windchill. Grow room is 57° / 31% humidity with lights on. I just chopped one down last night, only one left in a 7 gallon bucket (keepin the roots warm!). She dont seem to mind it much under my 600. My clones and seedlings are not very happy though under the 400. Growth has almost come to a stop this past week. Heating pads arnt doin the trick anymore... when will this weather just quit?!


----------



## amgprb (Jan 28, 2014)

Plush Berry..... Smells 10x better then she looks


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2014)

amgprb said:


> -13° / -25° (F) windchill. Grow room is 57° / 31% humidity with lights on. I just chopped one down last night, only one left in a 7 gallon bucket (keepin the roots warm!). She dont seem to mind it much under my 600. My clones and seedlings are not very happy though under the 400. Growth has almost come to a stop this past week. Heating pads arnt doin the trick anymore... when will this weather just quit?!


spring.

I have a heater to keep them warm when the 600's aren't on. They really don't like to get below 55f.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 28, 2014)

I found out and got invited to V.P. Bidden coming to our college. He is giving a speech in our HVAC/R lab with 200 people and 100 of them students. I was luckily enough to receive one of those invitations. This is a great tribute to my professor being he heads up the whole department. This is a new program the V.P. is heading off and our school was the first school he will visit at noon.The very next day after the president announced the program. This really tells me I made the right choice of school. I just can't believe my stoner ass was 1 of 100 invited out of 5000 students. I will have pics tomorrow for proof. I all ready went through the security check. Sorry to ramble but even though I don't particularly care for either the dem. or the rep. I consider this a chance of a life time. Sorry to be way off topic but.............very first school after the president announced it, withen 12 hours. Propaganda at its fullest, and I'll be there first hand. I can't wait to post pics to prove this. And from a stoner's perspective!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 28, 2014)

More on topic, does anybody have an organic solution for pm?[video=youtube;anpX29aJnho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anpX29aJnho[/video]

And I just got tickets to these guys!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 28, 2014)

Another good thing that happened is for 1 of my solar classes we can write a 12-15 page paper or do a fake perfolio with a complete job design and estimate. I got permission to do mine on a large scale green grow opp. My fake name is 3G(grow grass green).


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2014)

Fights mold, mildew, and some bugs. 

1gal h2o
Half stick cinnamon, crushed.
fat pinch cloves, crushed. 
(those two you could probably use already crushed versions)
1-tsp apple cider vinegar 
2-tsp 100% lemon juice
(orange peel optional, but suggested) 
Stir vigorously with mixer for a few, let soak over night.
Add 2-tbs biodegradable dish soap, mix and spray.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The he key is concentrating the CBD in some form from processing the flowers, this I need to look into.
> I do know some THC and other cannabinoids are needed too,,, they work off of each other in a way. That's why synthesized pure THC pills like marinol are kinda useless.
> 
> 
> ...


According to Nugbuckets high THC content is still very useful, especially when fighting things like cancer. Some even argue that part of the euphoric feeling helps kill the tumors...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 2977637
> 
> Plush Berry..... Smells 10x better then she looks


...and she looks gooood!

I popped my last of two PBs...hoping for a female. I asked for it, getting two!

I got the Apollo 13 BX, Ace of Spades, and Jilly Bean already, so my
luck has been pretty good so far. I must get a Jacks Cleaner 2 and
Jack the Ripper. I got an extra bean of each of those. El Cheapo! :0)

BTW: I checked online and the clone firm that I was considering, the 
one with the amazing list of breeds, was indeed to good to be true,
and they have a bad rep. Too bad!

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## haight (Jan 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Fights mold, mildew, and some bugs.
> 
> 1gal h2o
> Half stick cinnamon, crushed.
> ...


Skip the soap and add a big old slug of shine and you'll have something good for sure.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Whodat, sounds like exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 28, 2014)

morning ...well my morning.

how's things over here in the 6? Been a bit hectic here but had a chance to snap a few pics earlier. The blue pit is quite the gem as far as plant structure goes.

Thanks for the repacking filter info too. Never even thought about doing that instead of replacing it every year cheap=good.  in the flower tent-desert sour diesel/ogkush/timewreck/candyland/bluepit/and herijuana


----------



## amgprb (Jan 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> ...and she looks gooood!
> 
> I popped my last of two PBs...hoping for a female. I asked for it, getting two!
> 
> ...



Thank u kind sir!

U have quite the line up of the dank! 

I made ceeds w her. Crossed her w a STUD green pheno PB male. Very indica structured. I am going to cube her hoping that all of the cubed beans should all b pink


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> From what I just read, it sounds like HGp is going in the right direction.
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/1051569-simple-method-isolating-extracting-individual-cannabinoids-badkittysmiles.html#post14730565


I am going to read that, thanx!


amgprb said:


> Hey Bass, u could go to any Ready Mix concrete plant that is near you and tell them you need some Solite (or comparable) light weight aggregate. They should have 3/8" and/or 1/2" size. It is a very pourus, almost weightless gravel. I think it may be a form of lava rock. It works amazing for hydro. They will prob charge u like $5 for a 5 gallon bucket full. (BYOB)


Ill look at a nearby place tomorrow!


whodatnation said:


> Fights mold, mildew, and some bugs.
> 
> 1gal h2o
> Half stick cinnamon, crushed.
> ...


Noting this down!


urban1026835 said:


> morning ...well my morning.
> 
> how's things over here in the 6? Been a bit hectic here but had a chance to snap a few pics earlier. The blue pit is quite the gem as far as plant structure goes.
> 
> Thanks for the repacking filter info too. Never even thought about doing that instead of replacing it every year cheap=good.  in the flower tent-desert sour diesel/ogkush/timewreck/candyland/bluepit/and herijuana


Nice full room Urban!






amgprb that is beautiful!
You and JD have those beautiful purpleberry flowers!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I found out and got invited to V.P. Bidden coming to our college. He is giving a speech in our HVAC/R lab with 200 people and 100 of them students. I was luckily enough to receive one of those invitations. This is a great tribute to my professor being he heads up the whole department. This is a new program the V.P. is heading off and our school was the first school he will visit at noon.The very next day after the president announced the program. This really tells me I made the right choice of school. I just can't believe my stoner ass was 1 of 100 invited out of 5000 students. I will have pics tomorrow for proof. I all ready went through the security check. Sorry to ramble but even though I don't particularly care for either the dem. or the rep. I consider this a chance of a life time. Sorry to be way off topic but.............very first school after the president announced it, withen 12 hours. Propaganda at its fullest, and I'll be there first hand. I can't wait to post pics to prove this. And from a stoner's perspective!!


That's monumental jimmer. Like you I could give a shit about either side, but he's still the vice president of the united states. It's like one step away from getting invited for dinner at the white house. Really really really fucking cool you got picked. What a neat thing.

Speaking of neat... my little baby got to meet her great grandmother the other day. 4 generations of gals. It was so great.

Also to brag on my system a little more... I just left my closet door closed for 7 days and the plants are fine. And green.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2014)

LIKE^^^^^^^

so what happened, riu not pay the rent for it's "Like" plugin?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, I don't 'like' it very much that I can no longer 'like' your guys' posts. 

'dislike'

Here's something I like!

View attachment 2977810View attachment 2977808View attachment 2977809


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2014)

RE: /\/\/\

[youtube]HZHwxIL9oYo[/youtube]

No... wait a minute...

[youtube]IA0E-8tveJc[/youtube]

I don't like their new "Like" system...


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2014)

Even tho it does not show! I like most on this page 
On a more sad ass note Christiania closed! Wont open until tuesday 4. and im outta hash  Not the only one.. Gonna be some sky high prices when i do find some :/


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2014)

why is it closed?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2014)

They are having meetings about economy and the future of christiania. A whole week.. You know people are in panic :O Cant even load the christiania.org website..


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 29, 2014)

Woo hoo, back under 600's tomorrow. Hoping to see some sexing from the regs as I give them new shoes in morning. 

Fuck you CFL!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 29, 2014)

"LIKE" the whole page.

The buds are looking sweet 6er's. 5 more days then 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

man that sucks about christiania  guess everything good eventually gets out of hand


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2014)

Man this whole no like thing sucks, hope they get it fixed soon.

Word is it wasn't working right so they temp removed it, lets hope.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 29, 2014)

Mornin 6er's

Thank u all for the love!

-18°F this mornin. Brrrrrrrr





*note: how do i resize these damn pics on a mobile? I cant "dbl-click to resize" cause there is no pic in the message box. Just say "attach/config" or some shit like that?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 29, 2014)

I want to place another order from BB but can't quite choose between Sour Cherry and Qrazy Quake. I'm in it for smell and taste. Not as much for yield. I wanted to buy TGA cheesequake but I like the sound of these other two better. Opinions please.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know to whom these seedlings belong, but he must be devilishly handsome:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

cheap enough to buy both! remember your 'RIU' code for 15% off Locked out


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 29, 2014)

That's true. I could get both for the price of the cheesequake. And get even more with freebies. Once my order place on 1-17-14 arrives I will do it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just a lil pr0n for the day.

First 2 are kookie remix, 3rd pic is tigers milk on her last couple weeks, 3rd & 4th are F.A.K and a lengthy tigers milk



New lil girls, aren't they so cute lol



Well guys off to install my new carbon filter, this should be fun lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Here's something I like!
> 
> View attachment 2977810


Very similar to me. The buds closest to the light have ripened quickly and the stuff just a bit farther away still has a bit more time. I personally think that closet looks awesome! ...not to mention with LED. It is going to be interesting to see your final yield with this round. 

I have two coming down by Sunday at the latest and the rest are not all that far behind.  

Welcome back man.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 1 coming down Saturday and then another one coming down probably a week or so after that and then one 5-7 days from there, they are all spaced about 10 days apart lol.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Whats up 600 just got everything back in order and im ready to kick the new year off with a bang.I already have started my girls i have 2 x Bubblegummer and 2 x Sweetdeep Grapefruit going already @ 40 days from sprout about to drop the in my newly built 4x4x5 box with the 600 watter and see what pops! feel free to drop in on me in my sig but i will be updating them here as well..So far veggged only under 2 x 24 watt 24" t8's not bad i like these t8 first time using them did well..


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2014)

LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE

Ok got that outta my system.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2014)

What's up stinkbud. ALways good to see you drop by.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 29, 2014)

like like like it 2...lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey man it is good to be back i missed you all here cant wait to get these girls flowering soon trying to get back in motion im sure you guys will keep me grounded with facts and truth..lol

Whats up Bassman999? I also have a sleestack x skunk going im going to keep here under 450 watts of cfls in a lil closet grow...hehehe


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

WTF?! Im having like withdrawals!


Looking awesome everyone, long live 600! Good to see you around stanky!

Jig I got some two faced nug shots as well! My fantasy vert set-up doesn't do that because there are lights everywhere. 
Kinda like this, but still different!
[video=youtube;8um7eNj6D5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8um7eNj6D5E[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2014)

1984 called and it wants its hair and mustache back! I can't stand that guy in the video. "These are good cuz they're yellow it means they're gonna burn" Fuckin really? I've never heard that one before. LOL


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 29, 2014)

whodat, whats up money been a lil while brother good to see some familiar faces here what you got going bro?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

supchaka said:


> 1984 called and it wants its hair and mustache back! I can't stand that guy in the video. "These are good cuz they're yellow it means they're gonna burn" Fuckin really? I've never heard that one before. LOL


Hes alright I guess. Yeah, they should "burn" alright lol. I'll be the judge of that! 

I dont think hes anywhere near as annoying as this guy!
[video=youtube;R3mnPQOowuA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3mnPQOowuA&amp;list=UUd_X9PTF3rQ1bRENJP8SI0g&amp; feature=c4-overview[/video]



stinkbudd1 said:


> whodat, whats up money been a lil while brother good to see some familiar faces here what you got going bro?


Sup stanky! Im doing the same ol' same ol'


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2014)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey man it is good to be back i missed you all here cant wait to get these girls flowering soon trying to get back in motion im sure you guys will keep me grounded with facts and truth..lol
> 
> Whats up Bassman999? I also have a sleestack x skunk going im going to keep here under 450 watts of cfls in a lil closet grow...hehehe


Hey bro good to see ya here!!
Im still doing my thing here.



whodatnation said:


> WTF?! Im having like withdrawals!
> 
> 
> Looking awesome everyone, long live 600! Good to see you around stanky!
> ...


Watching this vid now!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2014)

cabs is here................them jersey boys.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

lol, seriously though... 

[video=youtube;AFKbRI9W4mU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFKbRI9W4mU[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwwwwe yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey gen gotta question for yea.


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey gen gotta question for yea.


whats good giggs?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2014)

Honeybee seems good  I ran out of hash and since christiania is closed for a few days that sux. So ive been all over the place searching for some forgotten hash or bud or whatever. Found nothing. So went on to iso all my empty jars turned out great. had 0.6 with my bho pot. While i was enjoying a couple bong hits i thought hey maybe i have forgotten something in the sofa. Hell yeah! 2.6g and a small bag of kief. lol So happy


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2014)

that sounds like a hell of a find hgp,hope it holds you right..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Jilly Bee(n):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Found a cool album cover at a garage sale. Thing is mint and the art is cool:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> whats good giggs?


Was tigers milk 9 weeks?


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2014)

id say so giggs,i let most of anything go 9 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> id say so giggs,i let most of anything go 9 weeks.


Ok that's what I thought. 

Good job on these tho bro. Def some keepers in there.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2014)

Setup the EBB & GRO and it took me like 3 hours!!

Since the clones came from cups can anyone yell me how long and many times a day to flood them?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh and LIKE LIKE LIKE....damn pretty flowers in here today!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn das dank is rocking yall, great stuff.

Bass, NOT SURE, WHAT DO THE DIRECTIONS SAY!? Sorry, you asked someone to yell you about it.


Shit just aint the same without likes, me no likes. 



Day 29~12/12
Berry Bubble


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Look at all that frost! WhoDat?

How was the weather today?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Look at all that frost! WhoDat?
> 
> How was the weather today?



A bit chilly, but not as frosty as it is in here!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 29, 2014)

bassman. It depends how warm it gets in there. If you are transplanting from a smaller pot just do it once a day to start and wait about a week. Then you can move up to a couple times a day. Just depends really.I normally flood mine twice a day though. When the roots get bigger obviously they need a little more water.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2014)

the new girl scout cookies?......

Super-strong strain of legal marijuana named after Seattle Seahawks star unveiled in Washington

The growers of the new strain were looking to develop a weed called Girl Scout Cookies but realized the finished product didn't match the name
Lynch has trademarked Beast Mode on several products
It's uncertain whether trademark laws will apply to marijuana in legalized states since there is still a federal ban on the substance 
The Seattle Seahawks are playing the Denver Broncos in this weekend's Super Bowl being held in New Jersey
A strain of marijuana has been named after Broncos quarterback Peyton Manning as well 


By Ashley Collman 

PUBLISHED: 11:55 EST, 29 January 2014 | UPDATED: 12:09 EST, 29 January 2014 

A Seattle marijuana grower has started selling a new strain of weed called 'Beast Mode', after the nickname of Seahawks star running back Marshawn Lynch.

Nate 'Diggity' Johnson, owner of Queen Anne Cannabis Club where Beast Mode is being sold, says he is getting into the Super Bowl spirit as the city's team prepare to play on Sunday.


He told the Seattle Times that the pot was named after Lynch because it's so strong, it hits you like a running back. 

While most medical-marijuana sold at Seattle dispensaries have a THC level of 12-20 per cent, Beast Mode has a THC content of 17.6 per cent making it one of the stronger strains Washington residents can purchase.

Beast Mode was produced by growers Zion Gardens, who were looking to develop a strain called Girl Scout Cookies. 


When they tried the product at the end, however, they realized the weed was anything but sweet. 


Mr Johnson says the effects of the strain start off slow and build before hitting 'like Beast Mode'.

'Marshawn has gears when hes running and its kind of like that. It has a little bit of a slow start and then kicks in,' Mr Johnson told the Times.


The asking price for Beast Mode is $13 per gram or $150 per half ounce. 


Washington dispensaries technically aren't allowed to charge for their product. Donations help pay for employees pay and the cost to keep the dispensary running. 

As far as he knows, this is the only marijuana strain currently on the market named after a Seahawk. 


While there may not be any other Seattle Seahawks-inspired marijuana strains, dispensaries in Colorado were selling pot named after Denver Broncos quarterback Peyton Manning earlier this year. Colorado was the other state where marijuana became legal this year. 



But naming a controlled substance after a football player brings up interesting legal questions. 


Lynch has trademarked 'Beast Mode' for use on clothing and hats, and has further trademarks pending for sunglasses, headphones, bracelets and cleats. 


Marijuana manufacturers have been told by legal experts that trademarks will most likely not apply to pot since there is a federal ban on the controlled substance. 


Mr Johnson believes that since his business runs on donations only, Lynch won't sue for their use of his slogan.


When marijuana growers Good Meds started producing and selling lines of Peyton and Eli Manning pot, representatives for the elder Manning brother threatened to sue if they continued to use his name. 


It's uncertain whether Good Meds has continued to sell both Peyton and Eli Manning strains. 


Calls to the dispensary were not immediately returned Wednesday morning. 




cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Damn das dank is rocking yall, great stuff.
> 
> Bass, NOT SURE, WHAT DO THE DIRECTIONS SAY!? Sorry, you asked someone to yell you about it.
> 
> ...





hornedfrog2000 said:


> bassman. It depends how warm it gets in there. If you are transplanting from a smaller pot just do it once a day to start and wait about a week. Then you can move up to a couple times a day. Just depends really.I normally flood mine twice a day though. When the roots get bigger obviously they need a little more water.


Thanx for the help.
I will set up for 1 30 min water and see how that goes.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2014)

Gives me a good excuse to repost this cheesey number, lol.....
[youtube]-lSZZ-jIXE4[/youtube]
Yup, boys>>Dream Dog and Jakes Dream,















Still got a few more to pot up, but I'll get there....





[youtube]AE1ct5yEuVY[/youtube]
Slainte,
DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 30, 2014)

It was cool seeing the VP. yesterday. The security was unreal as expected. Here's a pic for proof.

As you guy's have seen my camera isn't very good so this shows you how close I was. I swear his speech was the state of the union address all over again. 

Buds are looking nice 600.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2014)

heres my 2 dogs and the gigabud,,,, why cant i like people posts anymore?

1st 2 dog 1
2nd 2 dog 2
last the gigabud.......

the stretch has been a bid hard to control on this run like.. but next in the big tent iv got a few strains to pick from

what would yous lads pic out this choice??

caramel ice
sage n sour
skunk no1
akorn aka snowbud
og18
dippy ellsy or p killer which ever it is haha 
got 5 dog cuts aswell but do u think the first lot should lose the male parts or should i go another genaration down?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

Super cool jimmer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bassman if you're using hydroton you might need more than one watering, but generally until the roots expand the substrate stays pretty wet for quite a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

sage n sour is a good producer budol! dippy would be my choice. skunk #1 if you get a good pheno will always go down well!

don't know the others like.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2014)

og18, if you get a good pheno, but I heard it can be a bit of a hit or miss with the phenos as well....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

mine hermed like a [email protected] more banana's than the fruit n veg isle in tesco's. shame though it smelled awesome.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2014)

They are all just freebies aswell so all singles except 2 of the no1s.... I'm thinking ellsy like and let the lads run the others and see how they turn out for.future runs


----------



## numberfour (Jan 30, 2014)

budolskie said:


> heres my 2 dogs and the gigabud,,,, why cant i like people posts anymore?
> 
> 1st 2 dog 1
> 2nd 2 dog 2
> ...


I flowered a Sage n Sour, Snowbud along with an Underdog OG, all freebie TH Seeds just before xmas. The Sage n Sour had height but fat buds, Snowbud was smaller, half the size with crystal all over even coating shade leaf's. I was surprised by the TH Seeds, really healthy plants, good producers and great smoke, cant complain for freebies! Underdog OG is the shit though, killer smoke. 

Sub'd up, got 2x 600w's and quite a few BB strains to go at. In limbo though, moving house in 6 wks so no grow at moment. ARSE.


----------



## la resistance verte (Jan 30, 2014)

hi to club 600 members,
what a nice thread!

soon....


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2014)

mine should be down around then just after and il be setting up with 2 6's about the same time,, i cant wait to do it with 2


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks great! If you use a flash you can get more natural looking pictures - love to see the green 

What strain is that - looks like the labels say Boss Hog.


----------



## la resistance verte (Jan 30, 2014)

my all time fav


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just did some cloning of my girls.


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks great! If you use a flash you can get more natural looking pictures - love to see the green
> 
> What strain is that - looks like the labels say Boss Hog.


thx and ya ill put flash on and see if it helps and there cali connection strains boss hogg blackwater sfv og


----------



## kingspade0891 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Return of the Clones! 

Checked mine out - no roots yet and they needed a little water.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Just did some cloning of my girls. View attachment 2979392


dude i hope it's just the light reflecting but some of those look like they got PM?!? hope my mince pies deceive me!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Don Gin, been a long time. how have you been?


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil pr0n for the day.
> 
> First 2 are kookie remix, 3rd pic is tigers milk on her last couple weeks, 3rd & 4th are F.A.K and a lengthy tigers milk
> 
> ...


right on giggs,i did not see this post..

this is the filter i use..
changeing a yr old pre filter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 2979627

Starting to fill up!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Like Like Like!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2014)

Check this out. 

I was checking my Deep Psychosis for preflowers when I noticed
a small growth coming out of the middle of a branch....not where 
I expect to see on growing:
View attachment 2979649
View attachment 2979648
View attachment 2979647

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

like like like like....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just made me some qwiso and damn...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

You don't like BHO?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

WTF? Thats cool.


Don, I do believe jimmer asked about a PM spray. 

Filter pr0n!

ThunderGun!

You see how unorganized posts are without likes! 


Smoked boudin and onion cooking in the oven


----------



## amgprb (Jan 30, 2014)

All of this pr0n is giving me a major WOODY!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> You don't like BHO?


No I do but I was out of tane and town is 30 min drive and I was tired of flowers.

It's ok this shit is fire. My girl is gonna be putting out tonight


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

amgprb said:


> All of this pr0n is giving me a major WOODY!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No I do but I was out of tane and town is 30 min drive and I was tired of flowers.
> 
> It's ok this shit is fire. My girl is gonna be putting out tonight


Well as long as it gets the job done and gets the girl goin' then no need to worry about BHO if you don't have to haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well as long as it gets the job done and gets the girl goin' then no need to worry about BHO if you don't have to haha.


Damn right bro. 

I tried a new way and it was much better. Got a better return to. 5 gs of trim and 1 of grape God gave me 1.6 return. 

Oh and since your comment I've started uppin my plant count


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE 


I went with more watering times till the roots extent down more, switched timer to 20/4 from 24/0


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Damn right bro.
> 
> I tried a new way and it was much better. Got a better return to. 5 gs of trim and 1 of grape God gave me 1.6 return.
> 
> Oh and since your comment I've started uppin my plant count


Wait wait wait, 1.5g of total material got you 1.6g return?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

Nevermind I just re-read it, been drinkin' a little haha.

6g of total material got you 1.6g, that's good. I've been getting 2gs from 10-11gs of trim and that's BHO.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Nevermind I just re-read it, been drinkin' a little haha.
> 
> 6g of total material got you 1.6g, that's good. I've been getting 2gs from 10-11gs of trim and that's BHO.


Lol its all good I'm baked beyond belief so yea lol.

Yea I really like this new method. I wanna get a washing machine like who next lol.

Yea I know who you can't like this post lol.

Blaze on!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Lol its all good I'm baked beyond belief so yea lol.
> 
> Yea I really like this new method. I wanna get a washing machine like who next lol.
> 
> ...


*Like. 


*Yeah I haven't really tried any iso since I switched to BHO, but I've been seeing things with the washing machine that I really like, and want to start, but I mean a machine is like what $200 for a good one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 30, 2014)

Lots of groovy pRonage!

Here's some music pR0n for the Rush fans out there:

a nearly perfect, one-man cover of "Freewill"

[video=youtube_share;V31FoHmivL0]http://youtu.be/V31FoHmivL0[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> *Like.
> 
> 
> *Yeah I haven't really tried any iso since I switched to BHO, but I've been seeing things with the washing machine that I really like, and want to start, but I mean a machine is like what $200 for a good one.


 Like like...

It's only money right?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2979627
> 
> Starting to fill up!


Looking good flaming. Have you flipped yet? 

You might of said already but since harvest I've been a Lil out there lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

*&#8203;Like, like, like, like. *


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good flaming. Have you flipped yet?
> 
> You might of said already but since harvest I've been a Lil out there lol


Flipped em last night. 

The Critical sensi stars remind me of tangerines.

Took a clone of the goji to mother. EVERYONE is a fan of that girl. 

I personally like the fruity Chronic better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2014)

by the way, if you are looking for a great blowjob weed, FCJ is where its at.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

What like it entices people to hand out blowies!  #skullfukush


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

hahahaahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> What like it entices people to hand out blowies!  #skullfukush


You will want something in your mouth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2014)

But maybe I'm just special haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

Losing it haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2014)

See this is something they should talk about in strain descriptions. I don't care what % sativa/ indica it is... I want to know what's gonna happen when I get my lady high!!! So far I've found a lot of 'fall asleep' strains, lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> See this is something they should talk about in strain descriptions. I don't care what % sativa/ indica it is... I want to know what's gonna happen when I get my lady high!!! So far I've found a lot of 'fall asleep' strains, lol


So fucking true.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2014)

I stay away from the ones that say good for nighttime relaxation or couch.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2014)

very true,

id sure want to know befor smokeing FCJ....i do not need all that going ons.
[video=youtube;jJz3rMbIADk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJz3rMbIADk[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2014)

What hahahaha, damn how the hell did you come across that


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2014)

The really weird thing is that I think I saw it before....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You will want something in your mouth.


U have a lucky guy there...well as long as the stash remains at least.


Javadog said:


> The really weird thing is that I think I saw it before....


I need to get this strain, and see this description!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> See this is something they should talk about in strain descriptions. I don't care what % sativa/ indica it is... I want to know what's gonna happen when I get my lady high!!! So far I've found a lot of 'fall asleep' strains, lol


Thats all that happens to mine as well


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2014)

just snooping around...but id like to have her do some smoke vid test for me.lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2014)

Bubble washers are $79.95 from bubblebagdude....shipping was $20.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/bubble-ice-bags-bubble-machine-7Gal-WATCH-VIDEO-EXTRACTION-BAGS-/251316120956?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3a839bad7c

why pay more for the same machine?


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Bubble washers are $79.95 from bubblebagdude....shipping was $20.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/bubble-ice-bags-bubble-machine-7Gal-WATCH-VIDEO-EXTRACTION-BAGS-/251316120956?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3a839bad7c
> 
> why pay more for the same machine?
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/330730081390?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Theres this one also


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2014)

extrema at harvest....8 weeks






cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2014)

Yummy looking as always, cof


----------



## budolskie (Jan 31, 2014)

looking lovely as usual cof m8,,, shit how we cant like posts anymore!
heres a few on my veg room just added another 250w blue cfl so now has 500wcfl in the veg room 
1st them all together and then the roots on my dogs and gigabud clones


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

Don, Whodat was right. Yes you do see some leftover pm going on. Whodat gave me a recipe that I've been treating with just needed to get clones going so as soon as I get totally rid of it, I can flip. This was caused by the polar vortex keeping my hill below 0 temps for about a week so I had to cut the exhaust fan so it would quit sucking freezing cold air in. I knew I would have a snag or two growing in a shed in the winter weather.

I think I'll have to get some of this FCj and tell the gf it's good for anxiety, and see where it goes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Hey Don Gin, been a long time. how have you been?


Hey Dez! I'm good man thanks. life getting in thbe way of stuff!


Javadog said:


> Check this out.
> 
> I was checking my Deep Psychosis for preflowers when I noticed
> a small growth coming out of the middle of a branch....not where
> ...


looks like the beginning of a male pod!?!? unprecedented territory 


whodatnation said:


> WTF? Thats cool.
> 
> 
> Don, I do believe jimmer asked about a PM spray.
> ...


oh sorry i think i got it confused with someone asking about a saturator spray from the dog off thread. my bad. 

also I lie the not having a like feature  if you think somethings cool say so! or maybe even use the rep button haha novel i know...


curious old fart said:


> extrema at harvest....8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bringing the heat Cof looks great that man do you know roughly what thc % that clocks at by any chance?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Don, Whodat was right. Yes you do see some leftover pm going on. Whodat gave me a recipe that I've been treating with just needed to get clones going so as soon as I get totally rid of it, I can flip. This was caused by the polar vortex keeping my hill below 0 temps for about a week so I had to cut the exhaust fan so it would quit sucking freezing cold air in. I knew I would have a snag or two growing in a shed in the winter weather.
> 
> I think I'll have to get some of this FCj and tell the gf it's good for anxiety, and see where it goes.


ah man sorry to hear it PM is a real blight. only way to rid 100% is to bin the plants. mother nature is amazing but sometimes you have to wonder what the [email protected] she was thinking. systemic plant diseases, Asexual beasties that live on roots. ffs...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man sorry to hear it PM is a real blight. only way to rid 100% is to bin the plants. mother nature is amazing but sometimes you have to wonder what the [email protected] she was thinking. systemic plant diseases, Asexual beasties that live on roots. ffs...


I have over 2 months just vegging. I'm stopping at the hydro store to get some green cure that is suppose to work awesome. I'm treating it now with whodats recipe, but its only been 3 days. The green cure was developed at Cornell which is my exact climate. My friend that works there swears by it. In 3 days it covered 1/2 my tent. The blue pits are the only strain that doesn't have any pm on it in my whole tent. Thankfully whodats recipe stopped it from spreading. +++REP WHODAT. I want to flower but am in full assault mode first.

I also put in a 1000 watt bulb and ballast to keep the room hotter. It looks like the polar vertex has went back north for awhile so i'm hoping to get my temps and humidity back in check also. I even removed everything yesterday and cleaned the whole shed with bleach. I'll repeat this in a couple of days. arrgghh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

GO OFFENCE! gotta hand it to who he's a damn good farmer


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> GO OFFENCE! gotta hand it to who he's a damn good farmer


I'm waiting for his book, Organic Gardening Made Simple by Whodat.(hint)


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2014)

Blowjob weed, that must be paradise. Can you image high and horny angels! Makes me wanna die 
[video=youtube;gVa5HUGGPmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVa5HUGGPmo[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Guys and Girls - Jongens en Meisjes, Clubs buzzing at the minute...shame I am having to do Tax returns and visiting lawyers to get botty raped for eurotjes....ffs. (all in the name of my son though so it's worth it). We found out we had to get a will and testament sorted ASAP, if anything happened to me or my wife then the state would take our son. Even if our relative where there to take care of him. Quite strange, by all accounts the Dutch base Inheritence Law on Napoleonic code or something like that. Ok, back to receipts and shit....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2014)

Louisiana has the same Napoleonic laws...you're guilty until proven innocent.

I don't know what the thc content of the extrema is.....but my guess would be pretty high....18 to 23%. Sannie feminized her several years ago because of hermi problems. Mine is not fem'ed and she will throw out nanners and balls around 8 weeks.....and she's a bitch to clone-3+ weeks if they root, but well worth the effort.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> very true,
> 
> id sure want to know befor smokeing FCJ....i do not need all that going ons.
> [video=youtube;jJz3rMbIADk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJz3rMbIADk[/video]


"wait.."

lol the fat chick is looking at her like... this bitch is crazy!

Have you ever seen the full video? That shit is funny.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WAwLYJYsa0A]http://youtu.be/WAwLYJYsa0A[/video]

This is the first video of hers I had seen. funny.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 31, 2014)

@COF- hey can u post some pics of some southern charm? Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

DST said:


> Hey Guys and Girls - Jongens en Meisjes, Clubs buzzing at the minute...shame I am having to do Tax returns and visiting lawyers to get botty raped for eurotjes....ffs. (all in the name of my son though so it's worth it). We found out we had to get a will and testament sorted ASAP, if anything happened to me or my wife then the state would take our son. Even if our relative where there to take care of him. Quite strange, by all accounts the Dutch base Inheritence Law on Napoleonic code or something like that. Ok, back to receipts and shit....


You can leave me the closet.  I'll take your place too but that might be asking too much.

My babe is out of the hospital today. Ahh, the fun you miss not checking the journal.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2014)

Southern Charm at harvest....file photo



and for some unknown reason I didn't keep a clone of this one...the search begins again.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

So I want to vent through my chimney. I have a precut 6 inch hole that was for the gas fireplace in basement. Never going to use that. 

Would be 6 feet from fan to chimney with two right angle bends. 

Read something about too much air flow could force air back from furnace exhaust? 


Chimney is like so

Top - 3 inch water heater exhaust

Middle - furnace exhaust

Bottom - unused 6 inch


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 31, 2014)

They have a rio stat( not sure if spelled right) you can get for your fans that will control the amount it blows. If it's too much wind without it, purchase one of those and turn the fan down a little.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 31, 2014)

Well damn! That Southern Charm looks better than I was expecting. What wouldyou say the taste and smell wouldbe like?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2014)

smells like juicy fruit gum with a sweet taste and hard stone to the head and body.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2014)

A rheostat might be better replaced with a true motor speed controller.

(the former amounts to a "dimmer switch" and may not be appropriate
for the power load of a fan....just my $0.02)

...but a great idea all the same.

JD


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 31, 2014)

Well that seals the deal. Once I receive my first order from BB I am going to order deep blue and southern charm. I want to make sure all is good with first order before I order again.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 31, 2014)

Good Morning 6er's! It is a BEAUTIFUL 30°F today and the babies are loving it!



The big one is my Plush Berry Pink pheno mum, then we have 11 Bomb Ceeds Cherry Bomb cuts, 6 pink Plush Berry cuts, 2 Dog Fems, 4 JOTI Purple Kush, 1 Sour Cherry and 1 Iced Grapefruit



And a lil pr0n for ya! Plush Berry, Green Pheno. This os only 1 of the 10 or so tops. She is a monster! I will bet my left nut that she will yield 8-10 zips!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I want to vent through my chimney. I have a precut 6 inch hole that was for the gas fireplace in basement. Never going to use that.
> 
> Would be 6 feet from fan to chimney with two right angle bends.
> 
> ...


How many cfm is your fan?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 31, 2014)

Ooh adding text in Photobucket instead of on the PC. Such technology!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2014)

Shame both the Deep Blue and Southern Charm are out of stock


curious old fart said:


> Southern Charm at harvest....file photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Well that seals the deal. Once I receive my first order from BB I am going to order deep blue and southern charm. I want to make sure all is good with first order before I order again.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2014)

All good things must come to an end sometime. The mom and dad are both gone so she can't be replicated. There are a few seeds that might be feminized if the right pheno can be found, but that will have to wait until there's room for another project.....meanwhile there are some new things in the works. hint, there are two heri males in waiting.


cof


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Javadog said:


> A rheostat might be better replaced with a true motor speed controller.
> 
> (the former amounts to a "dimmer switch" and may not be appropriate
> for the power load of a fan....just my $0.02)
> ...


yea that's what I have, I just call it rio stat...the stoner in me wanted to call it a fan controller thingy lol. Plug fan into controller and controller into wall and little dial thing that allows you to adjust speed.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Look at you being all creative Chaka! 

Oh - and the plants look da kine too 


Jesus OG and Scott's OG Moms:



















Cuttings:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2014)

That Mom on the left could give 100 clones and still look bushy.

Nice!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

She is a reveg from flower so that is all of the the old flowering growth in near the trunk. I need to give her a Brazilian 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

190 cfm. Two right angles to chimney tho.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 31, 2014)

Wouldnt one of these work?



This is what I use. $20 amazon. I have 3 of them (2 are still NIB). I fucked up when ordering, and some how managed to add it 3 times to my cart. God damned stoner moments!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 31, 2014)

You gotta be kidding I was just on the site yesterday.... will they restock or I'm shit out of luck?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Wouldnt one of these work?
> 
> View attachment 2980535
> 
> This is what I use. $20 amazon. I have 3 of them (2 are still NIB). I fucked up when ordering, and some how managed to add it 3 times to my cart. God damned stoner moments!


That is the classic (eBay ;0) MSC and it will work fine.

I use one with my Laminar Flow Hood (mycology).

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

Those things reduce the life of your fan. They are for rotorary grinding tools not fan motors.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> 190 cfm. Two right angles to chimney tho.


I highly doubt that cfm will affect anything...little story, before I got smart to the whole ducting thing I had two eight inch fans pulling air out of my flower rooms. Not paying attention to science class I never thought about that air being pulled out having to be replaced. Well long story short I lit a fire in the wood stove in my living quarters one night the fans ended up kicking on right as I was opening stove door and it pulled air back down my chimney creating a flame thrower in my face...it sucked bad and I now duct differently.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 31, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Wouldnt one of these work?
> 
> View attachment 2980535
> 
> This is what I use. $20 amazon. I have 3 of them (2 are still NIB). I fucked up when ordering, and some how managed to add it 3 times to my cart. God damned stoner moments!


exactly what I have! They do the trick and work great for other things you may need as well.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 31, 2014)

Javadog said:


> That is the classic (eBay ;0) MSC and it will work fine.
> 
> I use one with my Laminar Flow Hood (mycology).
> 
> JD


I have it on my 6" van tech blower. Both have been in use for over 6 months now, running 24/7 with no problems.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those things reduce the life of your fan. They are for rotorary grinding tools not fan motors.


Eh, kind of a low risk high reward. I think i paid $150 total for 3 of the controllers, a 440cfm blower and the can filter. So if i have to spend $150 a year, no big deal IMO


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

They don't work with some fans. I have a 6" valueline fan and it does nothing to it. And no, it's not a faulty unit.

View attachment 2980556View attachment 2980555View attachment 2980553View attachment 2980554


----------



## amgprb (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> They don't work with some fans. I have a 6" valueline fan and it does nothing to it. And no, it's not a faulty unit.
> 
> View attachment 2980556View attachment 2980555View attachment 2980553View attachment 2980554


I wonder y it wont work w that fan? I have heard that they wont work with the boosters though.

Is it the lighting? Or do I see some mold on the pic of the nugget in your hand? Otherwise, lookin yummy


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

That's frost bro. But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's frost bro. But thanks for the compliment.


Lol, sorry man! Hope i didnt offend. I view the site on my phone, so im not getting a great view!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

No offence at all.  We're all here to help each other and I appreciate the help. Even if it didn't help, lol. It's all good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

Jig, that looks like mold to me. Get more pics so we can verify and possibly save you from inhaling mold.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2014)

Some amazing buds again all up & down this page!
I didn't grow the ones in the next pic, but just got done smoking a jayski of Jack Herer and am having inreasing difficulty in concentrating on the words that flow from my fingertips 

Dispensary pR0n:
(*bought two of the Jack Herer pre-rolled's and just finished one)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

It's not mold. Thanks.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> They don't work with some fans. I have a 6" valueline fan and it does nothing to it. And no, it's not a faulty unit.


This is a fact. I believe that it is caused by the type 
of wiring that the unit uses. (not my strong area) 

I can confirm however, as I saw this effect with my inline fan also.

The MSC seemed to have no effect through its range, and then
the power seemed to drop off at the end of the range....and it
heated the MSC up too. Not good that!

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

Javadog said:


> This is a fact. I believe that it is caused by the type
> of wiring that the unit uses. (not my strong area)
> 
> I can confirm however, as I saw this effect with my inline fan also.
> ...


Like.

Oh and to Jigfresh, just trying to look out for ya buddy! Would hate for anything to happen to ANY of the fine folks of 600 club!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks.  It's appreciated. I am very careful with my buds, trim them way too close and carefully. I look over every little tiny bit of every little tiny bud. I would wager to say no one who grows over a couple ounces spends the time and attention I do to trimming and inspecting my buds. I always have way too much supply for myself so anything that even looks iffy goes in the hash pile... and the hash pile goes to someone else.

I molded a whole jar once on accident. Gave it to someone to make hash with and the motherfucker smoked it all up. I told him not too, he ignored me. Dumb fucking twat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2014)

And stopped by the garden supply store so have some kit pR0n:
2 bags of FFOF, 20-lbs (a little less than 10kg) of worm poop, 5-lb box of bat poop 10-3-1, 1.5-lb box of Jersey Greensand 0-0-3, 5-lbs of Dolomite lime (_I'm *40%* Dolomite!_), 3-lbs of bone meal 6-9-0. 1-kg of mycorrhizae, 1.6-lbs of Buffaloam compost tea mix, and a fresh bottle of rooting compound.
The new FFOF will be for up-canning this weekend, and the amendments are for reconstituting some old FFOF for the round to come after this current one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks.  It's appreciated. I am very careful with my buds, trim them way too close and carefully. I look over every little tiny bit of every little tiny bud. I would wager to say no one who grows over a couple ounces spends the time and attention I do to trimming and inspecting my buds. I always have way too much supply for myself so anything that even looks iffy goes in the hash pile... and the hash pile goes to someone else.
> 
> I molded a whole jar once on accident. Gave it to someone to make hash with and the motherfucker smoked it all up. I told him not too, he ignored me. Dumb fucking twat.


Wow. Why didn't he just make hash and sprinkle it on top of some reggie?

Two grows back I molded ALL my jars because I 1) had no hygrometer and 2) had my burping on a "schedule" and stopped after 5 days instead of when the bud was ready.

3 oz of bud buried in my back yard. LAAAME.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

You know what I don't like about bat poop?

The fact that you have to wear a respirator and handle it outdoors. I have not opened my bag after reading that bit of info.

Anyone want some bat poop? lol (I'll prob put it in with the peppers and tomatoes this year.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind and mix it in the driveway instead of the garage, and a mask is a must. I have enough problems without possibly adding a lung condition.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great yall!
Harvested the rest of Lemon Skunk today. I wish i had enough to send everyone a sample of my lemon bho. Its just pleasure upon pleasure with a taste to last forever.
Couple garden shots. SnowLAnd going down tomorrow. Dogs next week   
S1

BX2

SnowLAnd

Time to hit the sack but i dont want.. Girlfriend already fallen asleep and i know she will be pissed i come in so late..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2014)

Scissor hash has got me feeling pretty damn good.

Oh and flaming 190cfm plus the filter and the bend will not affect your chimney at all. 

Jig shit looks dank, almost makes me want to trade in my 6's and get some LED's , almost lol. You will have to let me know how the weight is, looks dense as hell.

Doobs I'm guessing your making a soil mix? I love making mixes, it's so fun, but my plants don't always love it lol, oh well it's all about trial and error. I wish I had a dispensary I could go to between harvest 

Chaka shit looking good as well. 

Ok time to shut up now, I'm rambling lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 31, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Looks great yall!
> Harvested the rest of Lemon Skunk today. I wish i had enough to send everyone a sample of my lemon bho. Its just pleasure upon pleasure with a taste to last forever.
> Couple garden shots. SnowLAnd going down tomorrow. Dogs next week
> S1
> ...



Super "Like."


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2014)

Hehe thx  Looks so great. I can stare and stare..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Now my screen is all sticky!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am buying an air pump for my 55 gal res, but I dont know how many watts I need?


Water smells in there after just 2 days, and this is after cleaning and storage and brand new clay balls.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2014)

From top to bottom of the page, great pron!!

Who, thanks again for the help. I treated twice with your mix and it stopped it from spreading and I'm pretty sure that helped most in the slow dissipation of it. Here's whats in the green cure, close to baking soda.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Bassman I use a 20w, 45 LPM pump and that blows hard. I'm sure a 35w, 60 LPM would more than do it. I think whodat though would really be the person to answer this.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-commercial-air-pump-air-3-35-watts-p-1586.html

I use this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-AAPA45L-20-Watt-Commercial-Outlets/dp/B002JPRNOU

EDIT: And like mo said, you can put something in there to keep it nice. I suggest DM zone... but then again I always do lol. It's cheap and lasts for a long long time.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Like Jimmer!

Like Hydro!

Dr Space Man (Bassman) - Put a little hydro grade H2O2 in there and let it run for a day. That will fry any bad stuff in there and add oxygen to everything.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

I have the gray industrial ones and it works great but is very loud. Had to put it on a piece of foam rubber to quiet it down. It also gets very hot, which I fixed by blowing a dedicated fan directly on the pump.

I have seen many people switching to those flat white pumps. They say they are quieter. Anybody got more info about them?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Bassman I use a 20w, 45 LPM pump and that blows hard. I'm sure a 35w, 60 LPM would more than do it. I think whodat though would really be the person to answer this.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-commercial-air-pump-air-3-35-watts-p-1586.html
> 
> ...


DM Zone...got it.


What size res are you using?


Mohican said:


> Like Jimmer!
> 
> Like Hydro!
> 
> Dr Space Man (Bassman) - Put a little hydro grade H2O2 in there and let it run for a day. That will fry any bad stuff in there and add oxygen to everything.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Active-Aqua-Commercial-Air-Pump-45L-Liter-per-Minute-6-Outlets-/171231625219?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item27de334003
this is what I was looking at.


I added H2o2 today and yesterday, but not sure if I used enough.
I put my 3 watt pump in there with a nice stone for now.
Not doing much, but def more than what was going on!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanx both of you for the replies!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

That is what I have. They get very hot! Made my res water 88 by bubbling hot air. The fan got it down to 81 but by then my roots were toast - never recovered. I will have a chiller next run (if I ever try hydro again).


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

I've used my pump in my 30 gal rez and it gave off good amount of bubbles in that.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm curious, since we are talking about hydro, if anyone has used teas or something along that lines of organics in a hydro setup?

I'm pretty limited on my knowledge of hydro so forgive me if I'm sounding greenhornish.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

I used the beneficial tea to try and save my roots - it helped but the plant was too far gone at that point. Some say it is OK some say never


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't remember if I posted this yet - I just ordered some of these:




Little seed tubes in different colors 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Can't remember if I posted this yet - I just ordered some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grow the rainbow. Taste the rainbow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha, yeah. I just don't know how it would work, seems complicated but I am pretty stoned and tipsy. 

I would really love to see a way to work hydro and teas together, may be a project I need to perform.

If it works you never know, I could be the next big name. Maybe I should go through with this.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is what I have. They get very hot! Made my res water 88 by bubbling hot air. The fan got it down to 81 but by then my roots were toast - never recovered. I will have a chiller next run (if I ever try hydro again).


What was the ambient when they res got that hot?

I have a chiller, but dont want to run it honestly


jigfresh said:


> I've used my pump in my 30 gal rez and it gave off good amount of bubbles in that.


Did your res temp go up from that thing too?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Probably, I can't tell it's always so cool up here. I seriously forget it's so hot most other places.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Probably, I can't tell it's always so cool up here. I seriously forget it's so hot most other places.


Yeah I am gonna take advantage of how cool the garage is right now


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 31, 2014)

As long as I keep my res on the garage floor my water temps stay in check. Stays cool all the time


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

I def need to run a chiller.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I def need to run a chiller.


Do you find chiller raises bill significantly?

$every $10 more makes my girl mad as it will likely be what puts us into next rate tire...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

My 1/10hp chiller only uses like 160w or something and doesn't even run all the time. It's def worth it to me to know my water temp is perfect considering it's my growing medium! Any extra costs on or running equipment that regulates my indoor growing environment at optimal levels always more than pays for itself in the end via better yields.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 31, 2014)

While I'm sure he's seen it, here's one for F.M.I.L.Y. :

[video=youtube_share;YRGXngr3Kl4]http://youtu.be/YRGXngr3Kl4[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2014)

I have hoped that the frozen 2-liter bottle of water,
dropped into the rez, might do the trick.

I am lucky to live close enough to the ocean that the
heat waves rarely take us over 90, but it will be 85 F
for from weeks to just a week or two each Summer,
depending on the type of year. 

ie. this last Summer practically did not happen. We had
zero hot spells until very late. I liked it.

Good luck with the bill Bass. I am already in tier 4, IIRC,
and it hurts.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> My 1/10hp chiller only uses like 160w or something and doesn't even run all the time. It's def worth it to me to know my water temp is perfect considering it's my growing medium! Any extra costs on or running equipment that regulates my indoor growing environment at optimal levels always more than pays for itself in the end via better yields.


So wat is the optimum temp?
I am thinking like 65*F??

I have a 1/5 hp one, that I got for a great deal a yr and a half ago.
It draws much more than that Im sure
JBJ DBA-150
input amperage 5.0
cooling amps.watts 5.3/860


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I have hoped that the frozen 2-liter bottle of water,
> dropped into the rez, might do the trick.
> 
> I am lucky to live close enough to the ocean that the
> ...


Didnt see this, thanx and I agree with WHO, about quality is worth it, but man the nagging I get from the non smoker....


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I got mine set at 65f


*ActiveAqua&#8482; Water Chiller 1/10 HP - 250 - 1200 L/H, 150 Watts, 2.2 Amps, 16.5&#8221; x 9.6&#8221; x 14.4&#8221;, recommended pump: 160 gph - 250 gph*


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I got mine set at 65f
> 
> 
> *ActiveAqua&#8482; Water Chiller 1/10 HP - 250 - 1200 L/H, 150 Watts, 2.2 Amps, 16.5&#8221; x 9.6&#8221; x 14.4&#8221;, recommended pump: 160 gph - 250 gph*


I cant make sense of those numbers
_P[SUB](W)[/SUB] = I[SUB](A)[/SUB] × V[SUB](V)
150...=2.2....X 120??

330 watts is what I come up with[/SUB]_


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a thought.
I setup my ebb&gro with 12 pots.
I have 6 pots with Hydroten and clones, and 6 empty...but they all flood still
I bought a 2nd bag of hydroten stuff today, but was thinking all the flood time with open buckets getting light into the nutes might be the issue.

The 6 buckets with just nutes isnt under an active light, but still could be the problem???

Ill be checking for water temps tomorrow, but tonight at 8pm it was 65F


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2014)

I got some of this at the Cup, a friend gave me it to try. http://ogtea.com/ (the veganic microbial tea). It says you can use it in hydro, you just need to run it through a filter first...I've used it as a top dressing to start with as I mainly just re-use my pot, no till, no change of soil, just stick a new plant on top.

Managed to pot up the last 4 clones....just got to veg them to 3 or 4 times the size now then flip it for reals...
these are roughly half dog, half deep blue (in no order at the minute, will seperate them into their relative halves when it comes to it...





Need to flip my flower cab pretty soon as well...pics to come at some point in the not so distant future.
Slainte, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2014)

Few pics from this morning.

Veg cab










Deep Blue clone growing up...probalby be moved to button ben.










Favourite Dream Dog















DOG Hedge





downstairs





slainte, happy weekend, DST


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 1, 2014)

awesome dst!


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 1, 2014)

hi ,this is the seeds i bought during my last stay in copenhagen,
maybee some of you already grow some of those dannish strains?
the copenhagen kush (the white/hindu kush) are in the 6 th week of flowering ,
very very hardly hybrid, bud and leaf are allreadytotally white covered

peace


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 1, 2014)

ps; the weed bags are smple from christiana.......


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 1, 2014)

Sure wish I could get my hands on some deep blue seeds. Are they going to restock or get pushed out???


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2014)

la resistance verte said:


> ps; the weed bags are smple from christiana.......


I been there once. HydroGP said they closed the whole place down for a week or two. He's a dane.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 1, 2014)

Went to check on my friends grow with my silverberry and it was very disappointing. The last time I was there, they were ok. He put double the plants in and tied them up together to make room. He doesn't understand you can only take clones for what you have room for. The colas look ok though considering. I explained to him if he wants to clone a lot he would be better flowering a bunch of little clones over having stretched out plants in bondage. So I came home to relax with some dog on dog.View attachment 2981279


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

yummy as hell


----------



## amgprb (Feb 1, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Sure wish I could get my hands on some deep blue seeds. Are they going to restock or get pushed out???


IDK if they will restock or not, but place a couple orders with BB and you will be MORE THEN satisfied with the freebies alone! Their freebies are just as topnotch as what they sell! So, the more orders u place, the more killer freebies u get!

Here are a couple examples of (deep blue) freebies I have gotten from the Boutique:

Deep Blue x Engineers dream
Deep Blue x Livers

Good luck


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2014)

la resistance verte said:


> View attachment 2981178
> hi ,this is the seeds i bought during my last stay in copenhagen,
> maybee some of you already grow some of those dannish strains?
> the copenhagen kush (the white/hindu kush) are in the 6 th week of flowering ,
> ...


Perhaps our good friend Hydrogp will be able to comment on that. I met a guy from Copenhagen at our booth at the HTimes expo in Amsterdam. He had a grow shop in Copenhagen for 20 years or so he said.



LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Sure wish I could get my hands on some deep blue seeds. Are they going to restock or get pushed out???


You can probably buy some at Sea of Seeds as they are the only other place who has BB stock. Although there will be stock going up for auction on a site called cannapot soon-ish. Thats an Austrian company.



jigfresh said:


> I been there once. HydroGP said they closed the whole place down for a week or two. He's a dane.


He aslo said they are closed now I think....



jimmer6577 said:


> Went to check on my friends grow with my silverberry and it was very disappointing. The last time I was there, they were ok. He put double the plants in and tied them up together to make room. He doesn't understand you can only take clones for what you have room for. The colas look ok though considering. I explained to him if he wants to clone a lot he would be better flowering a bunch of little clones over having stretched out plants in bondage. So I came home to relax with some dog on dog.View attachment 2981279





genuity said:


> yummy as hell


What Gen said



amgprb said:


> IDK if they will restock or not, but place a couple orders with BB and you will be MORE THEN satisfied with the freebies alone! Their freebies are just as topnotch as what they sell! So, the more orders u place, the more killer freebies u get!
> 
> Here are a couple examples of (deep blue) freebies I have gotten from the Boutique:
> 
> ...


Deep Blue X Engineers Dream is getting called Jakes Dream. The Deep Blue male that Mr West used to make the F1's I am growing now was called Jake, from the Blues Brothers 

Slainte, DST


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

DST said:


> I got some of this at the Cup, a friend gave me it to try. http://ogtea.com/ (the veganic microbial tea). It says you can use it in hydro, you just need to run it through a filter first...I've used it as a top dressing to start with as I mainly just re-use my pot, no till, no change of soil, just stick a new plant on top.
> 
> Managed to pot up the last 4 clones....just got to veg them to 3 or 4 times the size now then flip it for reals...
> these are roughly half dog, half deep blue (in no order at the minute, will seperate them into their relative halves when it comes to it...
> ...


Dang, how do you water and drain all those pots?


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2014)

those pots will be spread out into double that space. And I don't drain my pots. I just water them, if there is a bit of run off then I wipe it up, if not then I don't
i was actually thinking of putting the same amount of pots in the other side of the tent to save me some veg time, but it takes a hell of a lot to carry my compost to "Button Ben" as it's not at my house where my soil/compost is.
slainte, DST


Flaming Pie said:


> Dang, how do you water and drain all those pots?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 1, 2014)

Ya that tent looks very nicely packed! Just a 600 in there?


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

ill tell you what DST,that og tea works...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

i am back boys and have a lot of reading to do my subbed thread list is as long as my well it is long anyway


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

DST said:


> those pots will be spread out into double that space. And I don't drain my pots. I just water them, if there is a bit of run off then I wipe it up, if not then I don't
> i was actually thinking of putting the same amount of pots in the other side of the tent to save me some veg time, but it takes a hell of a lot to carry my compost to "Button Ben" as it's not at my house where my soil/compost is.
> slainte, DST


i dont drain mine i just water i used to pull everything out and water with run off but that was a pain in the arss


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2014)

Attack of the 50ft Yardbird, eh? 

Sucks about getting ripped by the landlord, but glad to see you back.

Had a bowl of 50/50 mix of Blue Dream and MTF for a wake & bake, and about to spark a jay of San Diego Kush to seal the deal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2014)

DST said:


> ... but it takes a hell of a lot to carry my compost to "Button Ben" as it's not at my house where my soil/compost is.
> slainte, DST


Surprised you don't have a small trailer for your bike:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Attack of the 50ft Yardbird, eh?
> 
> Sucks about getting ripped by the landlord, but glad to see you back.
> 
> Had a bowl of 50/50 mix of Blue Dream and MTF for a wake & bake, and about to spark a jay of San Diego Kush to seal the deal.


that is what i am talking about i am smoking seedsman purple bud and it is mid-grade at best  but i have some kush that is not to far off and a blackwidow that will be next to finish. the alligator kush is doing fantastic i killed my phone i have been using but i will post a video tonight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

Meh, I don't like my pots sitting in water. I like to water them until I get about inch to half inch of runoff. (in the tray after 5-10 min)

I suppose if they had the entire tent floor they wouldn't be sitting in it.... but then I might have humidity issues.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe next grow I will try it...err.. wait..

Next grow is in spring... april showers and all that. At least I hope she does.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2014)

I need to haul the soil there on a backpack otherwise it looks a bit off....apartments and all that, on a main street, blah blah


DoobieBrother said:


> Surprised you don't have a small trailer for your bike:


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2014)

Me flushing my plants is just basically giving them a watering, as little run off as possible indoors thanking you kindly


Dr.D81 said:


> i dont drain mine i just water i used to pull everything out and water with run off but that was a pain in the arss


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2014)

You're not wearing your Breeders Boutique Grow Services jacket?


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2014)

haha, I actually have a spandex BB one piece that's extra streamlined and has big ganja leaves all over it and I play a Reggae soundtrack on a loud speaker as I arrive! Tends to blend in with what's happening aroud the hood anyway,


curious old fart said:


> You're not wearing your Breeders Boutique Grow Services jacket?
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

I need one of those!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2014)

DST said:


> I need to haul the soil there on a backpack otherwise it looks a bit off....apartments and all that, on a main street, blah blah


Just hide the soil under a thick jungle canopy of buds in full flower and no one will pay any attention to your secret stash of grow medium as you travel across town


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah thats the ticket!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2014)

Good thing you're sublime.

The is a TV show called "Oak Island" that is looking for buried treasure and they found some coconut husk underwater which was used for packing that dated between 1250 and 1400. They stated that is never wore out or deteriorated...fits right into your program.


cof


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 1, 2014)

Found some Plush Berry seeds! Will be throwing them in with my Blue Pit and SK x DB from BB when they get here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

nice i want to get some pb i have a lot of babies now bp dog fb and cp


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2014)

the 6 "P's"
Prior planning prevents piss poor performance
If you would like to have a something enjoyable for 4-20, it needs to go into bloom soon....it's 11 weeks until then and it needs time to cure.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Good call cof! I won't be hitting my next 12/12 sesh for another 4-5 weeks,,, maybe just in time for a 4/20 harvest day.


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

View attachment 2981534 Critical Kush germination started yesterday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll be putting "6" Bleeseberry's into flower in a week, so should have a happy 4/20


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

(?purps x candydrop) in solo cups today....bring on the frosty nugs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh hell yeah, Critical Sensi star and Goji for 420.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

i want to give the goji og a try


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

me to,they say its very berry.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

i have two of the CD in solo cups and they are growing faster than the cherry puff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

genuity said:


> me to,they say its very berry.


the f2 cross sounds cool a good gene pool to pull a mother


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have two of the CD in solo cups and they are growing faster than the cherry puff


yea,that Candydrop is a beast of a plant as far as her growth,she gets big fast.


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

has anyone tried critical kush before?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

yea i have some more of them i popped 6 but i only got two  i have some good phenos in the FB f2 i have a damn nice fire og one i will point it out on my video tonight and see if you agree.


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

how were the effects?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

smaher said:


> has anyone tried critical kush before?


yea FJG just ran some nice ones


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

I got my seeds from Barney's Farm and I'm wondering what people think of this strain


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2014)

most the grows i have seen,have been good.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2014)

smaher said:


> I got my seeds from Barney's Farm and I'm wondering what people think of this strain


Grew 1 seed. Was pretty average, became boring quick, somehow 6/10. But thats from memory and it tends to screw me 

Got two new dogs under 12/12 with the rest finishing up.
Next week when i harvest dogs i will put in 4 dbxlivers. and the week after i have two Goji og's going in. Then Lemon and Dog again.
So im a perpetual grower now  When my plants outnumber my tent i will put up the extra 600.
View attachment 2981725
Damn editor! Wanted to show you Dog s1 have s1't itself  I *see* s33ds so im guessing there will be plenty more. Great. I wanted to know if you think they will be fully mature for harvest in 7 days.
Ill reboot browser and try again.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2014)

3 s33ds on the zoom


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i want to give the goji og a try





genuity said:


> me to,they say its very berry.





Dr.D81 said:


> the f2 cross sounds cool a good gene pool to pull a mother


I got really lucky with my 2 freebies. Got one female and she hits the mark on smell, potency and appearance for sure. Very nice yield too.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 1, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I need one of those!




spandex BB one piece

oh god no​


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2014)

la resistance verte said:


> View attachment 2981178
> hi ,this is the seeds i bought during my last stay in copenhagen,
> maybee some of you already grow some of those dannish strains?
> the copenhagen kush (the white/hindu kush) are in the 6 th week of flowering ,
> ...


Hey lrv. The only seeds ive bought from christiania have turned out hermie monsters. But your packs look good. Copenhagen Kush sounds nice. Where da pics?
Yeah Christiania has been closed for a whole week. Opening tomorrow. Very thrilling to hear whats been going on. Hope they dont start up with some crazy prices to cover for this week.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 1, 2014)

WTF! Our weather has been avg -20° F (windchill)/-10° F (actual) for like the pass 2 weeks. My flower cab was in the mid 60's during lights on. We are on day 2 of temps being in the 30's (yay) but wouldnt u fuckin know it, my monster fuckin plant decides to throw out nanners today?! I have never seen anything like this, i mean like almost full foxtail/nanner clusters!!! Fuck me, guess the drastic temp change really pissed her off.

She is on day 48 of flower (57 since 12/12 flip) calyxs are swelling, only like 30% hairs are receding. At least a good 2 weeks of flower left. 

Sorry...... thanks guys, I had to vent and have no one to vent to but RIU....

Have a great night! I just twisted a blunt of Plush Berry and about .3 grams of wax and poured myself a tall glass of chilled jagermeister!

Cheers


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2014)

I posted this over in the noob section cuz I'm a giver like that. No love at all!
I wanted to post this little example pic I made to show people who are growing organically how long it can actually take to see changes. Its important to keep this in mind when you are dealing with plant issues and trying to scramble for a fix and expecting to see it the next day. Hydro reflects change much quicker, but still not overnight. 


This was a clone that had sucked all the nutes it could out of its party cup before being transplanted into fresh soil and given nothing but water for 2 weeks. Patience is key and keep it simple!


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello dudes . i want to help me and tell me how is it look my baby plant its frist time grow. He is 5 days old  View attachment 2982106


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> Hello dudes . i want to help me and tell me how is it look my baby plant its frist time grow. He is 5 days old  View attachment 2982106


lets try n be as positive as possible mate...she**


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 2, 2014)

This seed its from one ganja where i buy and found 2 - 3 seeds there . If i make strong work to this plant is it possible to make great harvest ? Or i need to buy a real good seed from some site ?. Thank you.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 2, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> This seed its from one ganja where i buy and found 2 - 3 seeds there . If i make strong work to this plant is it possible to make great harvest ? Or i need to buy a real good seed from some site ?. Thank you.


I've grown some nice buds out of swag bag seeds before. 3 years ago I grew 25 plants from seeds that I found in just 1 1/8 and ended up with some nice purple kush. Good luck.

Wanted to add that I removed everything out again yesterday and sprayed with bleach again and everything seems to be in check. I'm going to flip to 12/12 tonight, and just pretreat weekly for precaution. I have to today or wait 2 weeks because of trying to take my girls to disney in april. I have 4 fem. dogs, 2 reg dogs, 4 bp, 3 pk, 5 dpq. I'm hoping for 12 females but am expecting 10. I do have some silverberry to fill up the vacated spots. Also I'm looking for either a bp or dog male to cross with my silverberry, I have a box and some cfl's ready to go for it in my old grow room inside.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 2, 2014)

I think this is Indica leaves. Someone who know Sativa/indica leaves how look in first 14 days ? Thank you


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 2, 2014)

I want to ask in advance becouse im new farmer , are you worried that i asking such simple and stupid questions


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 2, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> I want to ask in advance becouse im new farmer , are you worried that i asking such simple and stupid questions


The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. I would recommend spending some time surfing the sight before you ask to many though because a lot of answers to questions you'll have are all ready on here and probably over and over.


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 2, 2014)

hi,i saw hydrogp was dane , its for that i post it,thx
the shop is bud and grow i think , house of zen seed,they also sell hybrid of hell arne s gear, really friendly people...
i will post sonn pics of the copenhagen kush
peace


DST said:


> Perhaps our good friend Hydrogp will be able to comment on that. I met a guy from Copenhagen at our booth at the HTimes expo in Amsterdam. He had a grow shop in Copenhagen for 20 years or so he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 2, 2014)

hi hydrogp,
those seed come from budgro growshop in cph,
i cbeen there for new ootdoor genetics and their cph kush was so dank;i also took indoors stuff...
will share pics of it with you soon
peace


HydroGp said:


> Hey lrv. The only seeds ive bought from christiania have turned out hermie monsters. But your packs look good. Copenhagen Kush sounds nice. Where da pics?
> Yeah Christiania has been closed for a whole week. Opening tomorrow. Very thrilling to hear whats been going on. Hope they dont start up with some crazy prices to cover for this week.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 2, 2014)

Goooood mornin all!

View attachment 2982249

Wish I could share some with ya!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2014)

Breakfast bowl

XXX



morning 6'er's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

gots mes a breakfest blunt damn purple bud is kind of weak


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> gots mes a breakfest blunt damn purple bud is kind of weak


gots me a blunt going to,and a bong topd with creamy motza ball hash,and gorgonzola ............lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

just lit the second one my T is way high the guys at work do fine on this but it dont do shit for me. this bb gear should do me better
View attachment 2982293


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2014)

That is an important lesson for them to learn Chaka.

I have a couple very, very slow growers, like Purple Wreck that
a newbie could easily nute/stress/water out because he/she was 
not seeing any growth.

Liked.

JD


----------



## supchaka (Feb 2, 2014)

Spam you with my over posts!
Avalanche is shown to cause cancer in the state of California... I HAVE to use it!! Finished the 4th week! Heres the not so burnt plants  I'm expecting 5-7 per plant.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 2, 2014)

A little rusty but I have four exo plants going into flower as of yesterday and just saw roots popping on the four tops I took last Friday. Cloning in rapid rooters with Rootone. Going to grow out some mothers while I renew my head stash. Haven't really made any changes in how I grow, turbogarden, Dyna-gro,600W. Running about 400 ppm right now with Foliage Pro, Protekt, Mag-Pro. I'm going to raise up to 600 ppm with res change later today. They look in need of some more N to get them through the stretch.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

looking good sup


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello again dudes. This is last one pic of my album. Please tell me more about how to make good selection some grow stuffs for dirt and tnt ....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

damn chaka those do look really good. nice job bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2014)

agreed!! looks like they'll finish big if they are that size at 4 weeks. i use that snowstorm ultra stuff, burns the hell out of shit in tiny doses though so i foliar feed it these days.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2014)

Chaka
Good looking grow.
If it only causes cancer in Cali, then it must be safe elsewhere....and I don't use it.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2014)

Been up for over 24 hours caring for our elder cat.
Really slid downhill this week, but we have her stabilized and are squirting 260cc of puree'd prescription food with extra water in it every 3 hours into her mouth/throat to see if we can nurse her back to moving on her own enough to eat & use the cat box, and administering saline under her skin on her back to help keep her hydrated so her blood can flush a little bit, and we're giving her anti-hypertension meds to help blood flow to & from her kidneys. 
Going to be a rough couple of days as we see how this pans out.

So have been keeping busy as my aching back will let me to keep my mind positive.

My friend up-canned 6 of his seedlings into 1-gallon pots.
Only 25 more to go


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 2, 2014)

I think adds to their dust goose eggs. Is it Freak ???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

^^^^^^WTF^^^^^^^
that sucks doobie you get so attached to pets. we have a new cat smoky and had bob neutered. we have 11 cur pups that are 2 1/2 weeks old


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds like you got a few handfuls of furry love there, doc 
She's almost 18-1/2 years old, but her kidneys are in trouble.
We're staying positive and will deal with whatever comes of it.
She's not in pain, just weak from lack of food intake last week.
If we keep at it with the puree & fluids, she has a chance, so long as her kidneys haven't totally quit.

But going to need to sleep here after her next feeding at noon-ish. Having a hard time concentrating.
Better get evened out with a few bowls.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry doobs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

18 years is a long life for a cat. my last two where the best ever one a dog got and a car the other was very sad the last was my baby girls and it sucked the first was mine and i was pissed was some of my wife's family's dog and the owner is an ass anyway


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Chaka that looks great!!

Doobs sorry about yer Kitty bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking good chaka. Sorry to hear about your kitty kat doobs.

Just a few shots from around the garden today, nothing special but things are going well.

1st pic-Kookie Remix in beast mode, 2nd pic-Kookie remix(fave pheno so far), 3rd pic-top of kookie remix



1st Pic-F.A.K, 2nd Pic-Tigers milk that just keeps throwing out new pistils, I think prob another 10 days for her.



8 New GG



and then no more stink 



Have a great day 6 bout ready to go to some friends for the Superbowl, gotta roll some j's for the festivities  

Stay high 6


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
We just got her fed and she's getting feisty enough to have to towel her while feeding (though she just zonks out after we feed her), and she was a little more steady on her back legs after we put her back on the floor as she walked back to my computer desk to chill out. And she looks like she's putting on weight in her legs, back & hips.
Time will tell. 
Well, I'm off to sleep until her next feeding.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

very nice giggs,makeing a few snaks myself........






and smokeing on some *honeybee..*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

i will have to get in to some honeybee one day looks tasty


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

these pre-cure nugs are hitting strong,just waiting for some taste to kick in.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

Damn that honey bee looks tasty gen.

This tigers milk is hittin strong. I think I liked all of them gen lol.

Well it's game time. Time to light up and watch. 

Let's get high to the superbowl!


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

im with ya.....smokeing time!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2014)

Ill smoke on that..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone catch joe nameth toss the coin early lol.

Guess he celebrated the SUPER BOWL a lil early lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

no big game for me just some Sherlock and a blunt


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2014)

Was about to hit the sack.. But ufc just released.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Giggles that remix is coming along nicely.

Genuity that Honey Bee looks really nice, and I imagine the taste will be there soon enough.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally got the ebb n gro all set up.
I hope it starts working well for me, after all this extra money I put in to it...pumps, stones, DM Zone etc...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

i hope it works out for you too


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2014)

note to the Broncos....smoke after the game, not before.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

^^^^^^ha yea f'ing up right i take it


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> note to the Broncos....smoke after the game, not before.
> 
> 
> cof


That Ain't no shit!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

They should smoke during half time to loosen them up! Denver getting spanked! WOW!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

Spanked is an understatement....


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2014)

it nuts,im sure they will be ready next yr.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

Yum YUM!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

LA c*0*n pr*0*n on Super b*0*wl Sunday!!!


DST, did you run your MH bulb all the way till they were done? I think I am taking mine out tomorrow at week 7 and just running the last two weeks using HPS. Any recommendations?

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2982924
> 
> Yum YUM!





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> LA c*0*n pr*0*n on Super b*0*wl Sunday!!!
> View attachment 2982953
> 
> DST, did you run your MH bulb all the way till they were done? I think I am taking mine out tomorrow at week 7 and just running the last two weeks using HPS. Any recommendations?
> ...


Great stuff !!


----------



## fuzzyl (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2982924
> 
> Yum YUM!


wth.. strain / company? that nugget has mad dandruff love it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

that la con is nice i was drooling over it on your thread


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

Day 33~12/12

Berry Bubble
















Berry Bubble clone in rdwc finally starting to take off 









Some fresh BnS clones. I think I got lucky somewhat picking a mother to clone out and not flower with the rest of the ladies.... Turns out she like making trichs in veg too  Stinks stink stanks like a mofo!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2014)

I ran mine from start to finish F.M so couldn't tell you much outside of that. I think my nugs were a lot harder then though


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> LA c*0*n pr*0*n on Super b*0*wl Sunday!!!
> View attachment 2982953
> 
> DST, did you run your MH bulb all the way till they were done? I think I am taking mine out tomorrow at week 7 and just running the last two weeks using HPS. Any recommendations?
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

Loving the veg trichs!


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 2, 2014)

Good morning. Thats is from tomorrow. Its look good ?


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, from tomorrow? can I borrow your time machine please? just kidding.....It's either from today, or from yesterday, but it surely cannot be from tomorrow.

They look fine, the medium (soil) looks a little bit on the dry side though. When you water them next, don't just water around the base of the plant (in fact, that's the very place you should try not to water soo much.) Give the whole pot a good soaking, then roots will be able to make use of the water reservoirs that are created in your soil. Just try not to water log the pots good luck.
DST


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 3, 2014)

My english it's really ugly.The plants its from the morning ..... (tomorrow) .From what I've heard have them flown more or i wrong ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Day 33~12/12
> 
> Berry Bubble
> 
> ...


I love your pr0n whodat! Making my LA Con look weak after seeing your beautiful buds!!! Very nice work bro!

@DST thanks bro, I am noticing a lot difference running both HPS/MH then just HPS alone! I love the mix!

Peace
FM


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha that is uphill


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, the old kitty cat actually pee'd a little bit tonight when we set her in the cat box after we fed her, so the kidneys are still working enough for that 
The doc said yesterday she didn't expect the cat to live through the night, and it's now 36-hours later. 
So she's still making progress 
Just rolled a fatty about as big around as my pinky finger to celebrate
It's an even mix of MTF, Blue Dream and Columbian Gold .


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 3, 2014)

Doobie brother sorry to hear about the cat. Good luck. 

6er's the pron is looking great. I have some great bud to smoke and still drool over the thread thinking if I could only have a taste......

I have my first physics test today, so it's a debate to wake and bake or not. I guess a couple bong rips will just help me relax, and it's on physic conversions which are pretty easy.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> From what I've heard have them flown more or i wrong ?


Sorry, not sure what you mean? "flown".....??? Try google translate, it's pretty good bar getting the grammar correct.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2014)

hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

likes it GP!

nice pron who!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Doobie brother sorry to hear about the cat. Good luck.
> 
> 6er's the pron is looking great. I have some great bud to smoke and still drool over the thread thinking if I could only have a taste......
> 
> I have my first physics test today, so it's a debate to wake and bake or not. I guess a couple bong rips will just help me relax, and it's on physic conversions which are pretty easy.


Thanks, jimmer 
And good luck with the test!



DST said:


> Sorry, not sure what you mean? "flown".....??? Try google translate, it's pretty good bar getting the grammar correct.


I think he's asking how they look based on how old they are.
He's wants to know if they look okay or is hoping for advice if anything looks amiss so far. and also is asking about good nutes for soil and something else(?). (*edited to correct my miskates)

Welcome to Club 600, scullkur. 
-----------


Scullkur said:


> Hello again dudes. This is last one pic of my album. Please tell me more about how to make good selection some grow stuffs for dirt and tnt ....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

Man... typed an addition to the end of my previous post extolling the virtues, pros & cons, of organic vs. synthetic nutes (bottled and dry), about how any will give good results when used as recommended by the maker or by experienced growers who use the products, and his budget and what is actually available to him will help him decide which way to go, and it all disappeared when I tried to make it through a pair of capcha thingies...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2014)

I always ctrl-a ctrl-c before trying to click respond to anything that took more than a minute to write!
K Im lying, I'm on a mac now. Its cmd-a cmd-c!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 3, 2014)

Goji Og bodhi seeds


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you again . The question is the dirt neeed more water or NO ?


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 3, 2014)

My main question is to direct me to good soil what supplements to put her and if the leaves begin to wilt or something was wrong with leaves to help me I want to say that my lamp is not so good CFL ... 23w = 160w or so says on the tin Do I need something stronger or that lamp is good ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

If the cups (or pots) feel heavy with water, then they don't need more water added.
If they feel light compared to when you last watered them, them they need some water.
The seedlings are vulnerable to drowning until they have enough of a root system to survive the occasional over-watering.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

For a little while the CFL bulb will be enough, since they have very small leaves for a while.
But more light will be needed soon enough.
Once they have a pair of true leaves they'll be needing more light.
I'm growing healthy seedlings under 40watts per square foot (40watts per .10 meters squared).

As for soil, if you have local garden supply stores, or plant nursery's that sell supplies, you can get nutrients and amendments and soil to suit any need.
There are a lot of soil mixes you can do yourself out there for cannabis plants, so someone else will be better off answering that question for you. 
I use Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, and then re-amend it and re-use it each grow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

This is what you get under 40watts per sq. ft. of 6500k T-12 lighting:


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2014)

like all them posts^^^


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice Doobs. Haha whats that super sprouter? Just bling bling or useful?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I always ctrl-a ctrl-c before trying to click respond to anything that took more than a minute to write!


I do the same thing. Type it up, ctrl A. ctrl X, just to make sure it all disappears, ctrl V, it's all back. Hit send. If shit fucks up it's all on the clipboard. That's for posts that take up to 3 minutes to write.

If I do an over 3 minute post/ PM, I compose it in my gmail. Gmail saves every few seconds so I don't lose anything even if my computer dies right then.

Wife and Baby are finally home now. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol this is fuuuuucking coool man !!! your babys is amazing GJ Bro  First thank you for information. Now is the time where i need to say Tommorow !!!  Tommorow i go for 40W CFL right ???


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Nice Doobs. Haha whats that super sprouter? Just bling bling or useful?


Just a heat mat for cold nights 
The wife & I prefer cooler inside temperatures, and she opens the sliding glass door when she exercises in the room here at night, so it's hard on the seedlings & sprouts & clones.
The heat mat, along with a temperature controller, makes sure the soil stays warm for proper rooting. 
Was $20 for the mat, and $17 for the temperature controller.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

If the bulb is using 40 watts (and claims a higher equivalent wattage), the you'll be able to grow those under a .1 meter square area, or about 9 of the blue party cups in my pic.
They will outgrow that fast, which is why I use a total of six 48-inch long T-12 fluorescent tube lights to get them ready for the 600w mH or 600w HPS light.
They have two tubes each fixture, at 40watts per tube (80watts per fixture), and I use 3 fixtures for a total of 240watts.
Each fixture is about 6-inches wide (15.7cm) and 48-inches long (1.2m).
But you need a wide enough place to hang them.
You can also get High Output T-5 fluorescent fixtures with the same wattage but only half as long., so they will work in a smaller space.

There are LED lights, too, if you have the money for them.

Lots of choices, just depends on the space you have to grow in, and how much you are willing to spend on equipment and supplies.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Exo SCROG's, 4 weeks 12/12.

View attachment 2983433
View attachment 2983435
View attachment 2983436


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well fesh nutes an air and all, but they all look sick 24 hr after they hit the caly balls,
The ones in hempy look fine still.

Does anyone have any experience with the Atami B'Cuzz Hydrp Rokz??
I think the knock-off Hydroton might be the issue.
The res looks cloudy like from clay dust.
I washed them vigorously, with hot water and a strainer.​


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 3, 2014)

So I'm trying to pick a new strain and can't decide. Can anyone give my input on any of the following strains?

AK48
Pineapple Chunk
Apollo 13 x Vortex
Pandora's Box

Thanks,
ADT


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo SCROG's, 4 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2983433
> View attachment 2983435
> View attachment 2983436


What's that you are using for your screen? Is it just connected to the pot with those four stakes?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

View attachment 2983492View attachment 2983493


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

RIU is f***D up right now, this is the best I can do after 5 tries to post pics and a comment!

Anyway the above post is pics 24 hr after they were transplanted to ebb n gro from hempy where they were looking good.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So I'm trying to pick a new strain and can't decide. Can anyone give my input on any of the following strains?
> 
> AK48
> Pineapple Chunk
> ...


I havent grown any of those strains, but have heard great things about the Apollo, and the pineapple


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 3, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I havent grown any of those strains, but have heard great things about the Apollo, and the pineapple


Alright, thanks. Yeah I've heard good things about all of them, so just trying to bring it down to one. 

The only one I've actually had a run in with was Pandora's Box and I was just smoking it, that was years ago though and who knows if it was the real deal lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey six! Have two plants down. 3 more to go this week some time. Hope your all stayin High! 



Sour Bubble


Diablo og


Then there were three. pre98, ak47, blue dream


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2014)

It looks like that screen that YM is using is one of the wire shelves 
from the inexpensive greenhouses that amateur mycologists all use. :0)

Also, I flipped the Apollo BX just the other day. 

I can not say too much about it yet, but that it is a strong grower,
but this goes for all TGA gear as far as I can tell.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 3, 2014)

Just picked up a new T5 fixture for vegging. Should fit just right over one of my turbogardens. I have had issues with the power company and can't run nearly as much as I have in the past. Basically, I had 3 electric meters go bad in close sequence and I'm sure it was from a wonky 1K ballast. I had some electronics burn out around the same time. It's when I noticed a little flickering in a grow light that I put two and four together, but the power co. started sniffing too. Digital Greenhouse 1K, 2nd gen. if you wonder. Now running through a serious surge protector and only 600W. A year ago, I was running 3200W total pretty much all the time. It's a wrinkle I never considered. Live and Learn. Sharing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> What's that you are using for your screen? Is it just connected to the pot with those four stakes?


Plastic coated steel mesh.
Exactly what Javadog said, a shelf out of a cheap herb greenhouse. 

Pretty much, yeah.
4 bamboo canes duct taped round the pot, steel mesh wedged into place, duct tape the canes to the mesh, tie the plant to the mesh as it grows.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SomeGuy again.



*


Like Like Like Like


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo SCROG's, 4 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2983433
> View attachment 2983435
> View attachment 2983436


Amazing SCRoG!!! Nice work

Peace
FM


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Plastic coated steel mesh.
> Exactly what Javadog said, a shelf out of a cheap herb greenhouse.
> 
> Pretty much, yeah.
> 4 bamboo canes duct taped round the pot, steel mesh wedged into place, duct tape the canes to the mesh, tie the plant to the mesh as it grows.


Alright cool thanks. Just like the idea of the screen being attached to the pot, instead of built into the flower area or making a big table/cube deal with PVCs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright cool thanks. Just like the idea of the screen being attached to the pot, instead of built into the flower area or making a big table/cube deal with PVCs.


It was intended to be like that at first, fill the screens then I would extend them to fit a frame in my loft space but a time constraint popped up so I had to flower them early.
Only as big as the first screens each.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Dog S1 A.
Needs opening up.
View attachment 2983753View attachment 2983754


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Dog S1 B.
Needs opening up too.
This plant is ridiculously gooey, stinks and is getting a heavy splash of purple.
I hope it has the stoning power to match.

View attachment 2983755View attachment 2983756
View attachment 2983773View attachment 2983774View attachment 2983775View attachment 2983785


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Bullshit uploader....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Anesthesia.
Good solid yeider, I can see 5oz if it doesn't finish early.

View attachment 2983796View attachment 2983797View attachment 2983798


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 3, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So I'm trying to pick a new strain and can't decide. Can anyone give my input on any of the following strains?
> 
> AK48
> Pineapple Chunk
> ...


I've grown AK48 and Pineapple chunk. I really loved the the pineapple chunk, nice dense golf ball sized chunks, the ak48 seemed just mundane to me, reminded me to much of ak47, but maybe that's just cuz I smoked a shit ton of it as a kid. 

I'll see if I can find some pics for ya.

Just some kookie remix shots, day 55 12/12. Prob another 14-21 days to go I'd say.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

[h=1]Florida Medical Marijuana Heads To A Vote, Carl Hiaasen Has Field Day[/h]Posted on *February 3, 2014 at 8:46 am* by David Downs in featured, Legal


Email
8
Print
38​







​




(via United for Care)


Floridians will have a chance to vote on legalizing medical marijuana, the state&#8217;s Supreme Court ruled Jan. 27., setting up a major battle in the populous southern state, and some searing commentary from legendary author Carl Hiaasen.
A Quinnipiac University Polling Institute survey in late 2013 showed 82 percent of the public supported medical marijuana, which is great because unlike California, Colorado, or Washington, a constitutional amendment in Florida requires 60 percent voter approval for adoption. Naturally, elected Florida leaders are deeply opposed, including Florida&#8217;s entire Republican Party all the way up to Gov. Rick Scott.
Florida Attorney General Pam Bondi and the state&#8217;s Republican leadership even sued to block a vote on medical marijuana, but the Florida Supreme Court narrowly ruled 4-3 to allow the vote to go forward. _Reuters_ reports Charlie Crist, a former Republican governor of Florida who is running for Governor as a Democrat versus Scott in November celebrated the Supreme Court decision, saying &#8220;I&#8217;m going to vote for it and I think it&#8217;s the right thing to do.&#8221;
On Saturday, noted author Carl Hiaasen weighed in, calling the vote &#8220;bad news for Gov. Rick Scott and other Republican leaders who oppose any relaxation of the state&#8217;s backward cannabis laws.&#8221;
Hiaasen lit up critics of expanding medical marijuana access noting that &#8220;this, after all, is the state that made pill mills a roadside tourist attraction. &#8230; Pill mills, which cater to addicts and street dealers, kill lots people. Pot dispensaries don&#8217;t.&#8221;
Hiaasen also skewers the wisdom of the state&#8217;s, ahem, highest judges, like Florida Supreme Court Chief Justice Ricky Polston who said *doctors would be recommending pot to toddlers*.
&#8220;This bizarre hypothetical assumes that the pediatrician is an incompetent psychopath, and that the parents of the toddler are knuckle-dragging morons. That&#8217;s a recurring theme of the political opposition to the medical cannabis amendment &#8212; people are just too darn naive to know what&#8217;s really happening.
&#8220;Yet on this subject most voters aren&#8217;t naive, and they&#8217;ve got a fair idea what&#8217;s coming.&#8221;


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've grown AK48 and Pineapple chunk. I really loved the the pineapple chunk, nice dense golf ball sized chunks, the ak48 seemed just mundane to me, reminded me to much of ak47, but maybe that's just cuz I smoked a shit ton of it as a kid.
> 
> I'll see if I can find some pics for ya.
> 
> ...




Alright cool thanks. Just on a quest for a high potency strain lol.

That kookie remix looks super dank though, super resiny.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2014)

looking good giggs.

veg room.
(forum cut x og) & (DOG)
got four males of the (forum cut x og),and yup i see one i like.






(purple kush x grape stomper og) clones in the big pot.
and the *trim shop
*






still gots to put the end on.

whats them smell like giggs?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

When is the damn LIKE button coming back!!! I feel so helpless!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

I know Mo! I need some like in my life!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

looking great everyone g you get some of the best pips to work with NICE


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

forget the like button fix the uploader


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Use PhotoBucket - so much better  They give you a pretty big space for free. Once you get too many pictures you will need to pay  Pretty affordable and it makes my picture loading so much easier 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

And, once it's full, you make a new photobucket account: Mohican2, Mohican3, Mohican69, etc.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

After this long, heart rending span of time without our "Like" buttons, we are entitled to an upgrade:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

Or this:


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

lol "like"!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2014)

"Hit the likes"


​


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Or this:


 i will take one of these


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

If I ever get a vape, I'm going to make an on/off switch box like that for it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

hell yea i want to take a toke


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

Add these to it, and some strategically placed green LED's for some nuclear ambience:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll bet someone could use this as a shell for a vape:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

you come up with the best shit doob


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

Doc Brown hotboxing some atomic chronic!
(*_now we know why he was so "absent-minded" _ )
[video=youtube_share;QhzBmUnF9Wg]http://youtu.be/QhzBmUnF9Wg[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

that is what it looks like when i get to work in the morning


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

How am I going to power my time machine if I don't keep the Mr Fusion attached?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

that is what the atomic chronic is for Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

Me too 
That's probably one of the reasons we do such good jobs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

you said it speaking of which looks like the new guy is not going to make it so will be back to two guys at work again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 3, 2014)

That sucks.
Hope it means more hours and less headaches until a replacement is found


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

no it is great he gets on my nerves and is a very obtrusive worker


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

sorry for the crap video but hay what can i say i broke my shit and have to get something better this weekend [video=youtube_share;JWpGgyXKkwo]http://youtu.be/JWpGgyXKkwo[/video] i just watched it and all you can see is over exposed frost


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Ganja ) . Its that White widow ??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2014)

That's going to be a Fortress of Dankitude, doc 
I'm off to bed, or at least get some stuff done in the garage.
The cat is still alive, and used the catbox twice all on her own to pee, and she squirted a few dashes of poo, so she is metabolizing the food were feeding her now.
We're up to squirting 300ml of pureed food into her mouth, and she keeps it all down.
And we're starting physical therapy on her legs to help get them limber and a little stronger.
She's a bit more alert, and her hearing is returning (she was getting more & more deaf, but anti-biotics seems to have helped with an inner ear infection)
She's still way critical, and may not make it through this all, but today was a better day than in the last week, so there's still hope.

You all have a great night out there!


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello. Today i found somethink strange...  The plants look really great. but I saw odd holes leaf. because I wonder if an insect it is quickly fixable but if it is that yesterday I poured more water that there is a problem at the roots. Thank you again )


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2014)

Caterpillars eat leaves, but I doubt it's one of them (although check the undersides of the leaves to be sure). And please give that soil a decent soak with water, it looks really dry.....what lights are you using?


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 4, 2014)

This is my small lamp


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 4, 2014)

Could you explain how much water to put them on the day In (ml) and how mutch times for a day 1 2 or 3 ??  3 is to mutch i think but nvm ....


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 4, 2014)

You shouldn't be watering everyday at this point. Water until water drains out drainage holes in bottom. I like to do a weight test by picking pot up to see how heavy it is and/ or stick finger in soil down an inch for feeling for wet soil. Once you do this for a few weeks you should almost be completely knowledgeable on knowing when your plants need water.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 4, 2014)

Pots like that and plants that size should be going at least 3 days between watering. You need to help promote healthy root growth. If you water everyday at this point that won't happen.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 4, 2014)

My .02 anyway


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 4, 2014)

every 3 days at that moment ? that sounds good ) thank you


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 4, 2014)

For my first growing i want to ask for that lamp make me good job or not ?? this 32w im not so sure how many lumens have but defenely 40w is better (more rooting speed )


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Y'all! Miss me!?  Just been lost in the OMMP community for a bit, nothing terrible...


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 4, 2014)

You really need more light ASAP! At least 3 of those for the next couple weeks and then more. If you can invest in a grow light. Good luck.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's going to be a Fortress of Dankitude, doc
> I'm off to bed, or at least get some stuff done in the garage.
> The cat is still alive, and used the catbox twice all on her own to pee, and she squirted a few dashes of poo, so she is metabolizing the food were feeding her now.
> We're up to squirting 300ml of pureed food into her mouth, and she keeps it all down.
> ...


Give her some medibles! Ive been giving some to my old bulldog. He sleeps longer through the night and seems more froggy now when he's up. I think the anti-inflammatory action is really helping his hips. Sure he isn't going to run upstairs anytime soon but I do notice a little more spring in his step!


----------



## Deusracing (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr. Expert I'm in need of a bit of help here. I am curious when you tell the sex of the plant and if you look at my photos can you tell.. thank you.. disregard the thai pepper plant mans gotta eat.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2014)

It's been a week and I still haven't watered the clones I got.  The rules of biology continue to cease to exist at my house. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well tigers milk came down today at 65 days.

3 more girls to go in the next 3 weeks.

Grape god has a nice cure on her now and smells beautiful.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> It's been a week and I still haven't watered the clones I got.  The rules of biology continue to cease to exist at my house. lol


They gotta be getting a little light by now eh?


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well tigers milk came down today at 65 days.
> 
> 3 more girls to go in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Grape god has a nice cure on her now and smells beautiful.


happy you are getting back to smokeing your own herbs,whats that trim job smell like.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2014)

genuity said:


> happy you are getting back to smokeing your own herbs,whats that trim job smell like.



Me to bro. Thanks again! Will deff return the favor.

It smells really sweet with coffee Undertones. It got real sweet in the last 2 weeks. Almost jolly rancher sweet.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Me to bro. Thanks again! Will deff return the favor.
> 
> It smells really sweet with coffee Undertones. It got real sweet in the last 2 weeks. Almost jolly rancher sweet.


sounds right to me.
pass the good vibes to the next person,got to keep it going.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2014)

genuity said:


> sounds right to me.
> pass the good vibes to the next person,got to keep it going.


The nugs are dense as a rock and I'll pass it on bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

[h=1]Hemp Wins in Federal Farm Bill[/h]Posted on *February 4, 2014 at 9:05 am* by David Downs in Business, featured


Email
2
Print
22​







​




Hemp textile used by shoe company Vans (via Flickr - immortalkenny w/ CC license)


Universities and researchers can expect to cultivate more of pot&#8217;s sober cousin, hemp, thanks to a section in the Farm Bill expected to pass the Senate today.
Humans have used the tall, cane-like fibrous weed for eons as a food, fuel and fiber, yet the federal government banned hemp as part of their war on marijuana beginning in 1937. Hemp supporters never forgot the plant, which cannot be legally grown in the U.S., but can be imported from places like China and Canada. Retail sales of hemp in the U.S. total about a half-billion dollars per year.
The end of pot prohibition in certain parts of the country also heralds the return of hemp, which is now legal at the state level in nine states. Under a provision in the massive, $100 billion Farm Bill, universities and researchers in those nine states could more easily obtain permits to grow hemp for research purposes.
&#8220;We are laying the groundwork for a new commodity market for Kentucky farmers,&#8221; Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R., Ky.), said in a statement reported by the _Wall St. Journal_.
Bruce Perlowin, CEO of Hemp, Inc. said in a release, &#8220;&#8230; these are monumental steps for the industry. What we are all trying to get people to understand is that this will finally unlock a clean &#8216;American Industrial Revolution&#8217; that will not only be economically sound, but environmentally advantageous.&#8221;
Lobbyists for narcotics officers remain opposed to legal hemp. They say police cannot distinguishbetween the non-psychoactive fiber crop (which contains less than .3 percent THC), and drug crops, (which have THC levels 50 times higher than that).


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

*Marijuana Prevents Alzheimers Disease, Major Researcher Suspects

Posted on February 4, 2014 at 9:41 am by David Downs in Health


Email
1
Print
1​






​




The anti-inflammatory cannabis may prevent Alzheimer's Disease later in life, researchers suspect (via Flickr - institut-douglas w/ CC license)


A prominent professor of neuroscience, immunology and medical genetics at Ohio State University says in an recent interview that using low doses of marijuana for prolonged periods of time at some point in your life is probably going to slow the onset or development of dementia, to the point where youll most likely die of old age before you get Alzheimers.
Im sorry, come again?
The quotes come from a LeafScience interviewpublished Jan. 29 with Gary Wenk, PhD,professor of neuroscience, immunology and medical genetics at Ohio State University, who has studied how to combat brain inflammation for over 25 years.
Inflammation plays a major role in not only Alzheimers, but ALS, Parkinsons disease, AIDS, dementia, multiple sclerosis, autism, schizophrenia, etc. Taking anti-inflammatories has preventative effects in the brain, Wenk says. And cannabis is among the oldest, strongest, cheapest, safest anti-inflammatories there is. THC also directly works on the Alzheimers disease cycle.
 .. if you do anything, such as smoke a bunch of marijuana in your 20s and 30s, you may wipe out all of the inflammation in your brain and then things start over again. And you simply die of old age before inflammation becomes an issue for you, Wenk states.
More than five million Americans have Alzheimers today. One in three seniors will die with Alzheimers or another dementia, and Alzheimers is the sixth leading cause of death in the nation, costing America about $203 billion in 2013.

*


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hemp for the win!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

that's a hell of a long time to turn a prohibition over!


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> View attachment 2984260 This is my small lamp





Scullkur said:


> For my first growing i want to ask for that lamp make me good job or not ?? this 32w im not so sure how many lumens have but defenely 40w is better (more rooting speed )


GET MORE LIGHT ASAP! or plant them outside if you have decent weather...



afrawfraw said:


> Hello Y'all! Miss me!?  Just been lost in the OMMP community for a bit, nothing terrible...


OMMP, whats that then, was it fun? welcome back.

Anyhoo, here's a few pics from Button Ben...soz, from phone





What happens when you put an overly large clone in a rucksack





And the girls in full.





Peace, DST


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

(LIke)... Wont let me rep anybody any more today.  

*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

*rep... the new "like" LOL!*
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

i still can't believe you transport in a rucksack on a bike?! having done A to B on those fucking crazy dutch roads.

you moved the box fan yet??


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

Trimming with Pandora set to house music Specifically "Put Em High" somin the zone and so HIGH right now...carry on...


Who thats great info sir...I might buy a pair of Vans just because now.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Trimming with Pandora set to house music Specifically "Put Em High" somin the zone and so HIGH right now...carry on...
> 
> 
> Who thats great info sir...I might buy a pair of Vans just because now.


^^^like......


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

lol bassmans getting tore up!

[video=youtube;O_a_k9-wVPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_a_k9-wVPc[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just woke up 15 min ago, dozed off trimming scissors still in my hand


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2014)

Space was limited at home as I had all the other Jakes and such to put in the cab so the rucksack and down to Button Ben it went....I also had a bag of soil in the rucksack, lol. I kept the plant in it smaller tub to transplant then potted up when I got there.....Plant went into a blackbag and folded it over and sat that ontop of the soil, nice and safe inside me sack, lol., tum te tum....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i still can't believe you transport in a rucksack on a bike?! having done A to B on those fucking crazy dutch roads.
> 
> you moved the box fan yet??


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2014)

Glad you didn't have the urge to grab yer ...., could have ended up like Mr Bobbit


bassman999 said:


> Just woke up 15 min ago, dozed off trimming scissors still in my hand


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2014)

Time to move them in 6 at a time, to make room for up-canning others still in the seedling station.
Then 6 more will go in between to fill the gaps while the rest are allowed to veg indoors for longer.
These ones, except for the Dog and the DBD (dababydroman seed), will be going into 12/12 in a week. 
Will start with 12, and weed out the males to make room for fresh replacements until I have 12 female Bleeseberry Kush'es.
And I'm going perpetual soon, so need to keep an eye out for mothers & donors for a special project. 

It's pretty cool in the tent in the garage right now (73f).
It's cold enough to try snowing outside today, which it is (though it's melting as soon as it hits the ground), so I am going to shut off the small Honeywell fan to get it up past 75f like it did in the test run.
Not even using the big 20" fan mounted in the floor yet because it is too chilly for my tastes with even just the little fan on low speed. 
The plants are on a plywood platform that is resting on 10" cinder blocks set on end so the floor fan will be drawing cool air in through filters from below the platform.

*_we have so many 5-gallon buckets in 'Merica, we just turn them upside down and use them to hold up other buckets_


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;J2zqIO2_0YM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2zqIO2_0YM[/video] there getting big


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Just woke up 15 min ago, dozed off trimming scissors still in my hand


LOL!

When I do this at my desk in the man-cave, my head falls 
back, I make a great pig-noise, and I wake up.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Glad you didn't have the urge to grab yer ...., could have ended up like Mr Bobbit





Javadog said:


> LOL!
> 
> When I do this at my desk in the man-cave, my head falls
> back, I make a great pig-noise, and I wake up.
> ...


LOL
I feel great right now, and trimmed what I wanted for the day.
Tired right now, but gonna eat.
Girl is home from work and making tacos


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Time to move them in 6 at a time, to make room for up-canning others still in the seedling station.
> Then 6 more will go in between to fill the gaps while the rest are allowed to veg indoors for longer.
> These ones, except for the Dog and the DBD (dababydroman seed), will be going into 12/12 in a week.
> Will start with 12, and weed out the males to make room for fresh replacements until I have 12 female Bleeseberry Kush'es.
> ...




​


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 4, 2014)

Just cleaned out my Mobius, thought I would share a quick hit.

[video=youtube;XYHbasOv82I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYHbasOv82I[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2014)

And more are added to the fold:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

^^^^ do it doobie


AllDayToker said:


> Just cleaned out my Mobius, thought I would share a quick hit.
> 
> [video=youtube;XYHbasOv82I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYHbasOv82I[/video]


that is bad ass bro


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is bad ass bro


Thanks man. May have cost $450, but I've been using it every day for probably 2-3 years now. DEFIANTLY got my moneys worth. You can take the biggest rips and not feel a thing, best percolator design I have ever came across. Have sold quite a few pieces because this one simply put them out of commission... They have a little bit bigger version that would be nice, and would probably be willing to buy another one.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 4, 2014)

Doobie looking nice, liking the set-up!

6er's LIKE^^^^pages.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> lol bassmans getting tore up!
> 
> [video=youtube;O_a_k9-wVPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_a_k9-wVPc[/video]


The first time I saw this cartoon I was tripping so hard I thought I was imagining food talking on T.V.. This is kind of funny considering I'm on the bigger side. I was relieved when it went to a commercial. Then I just felt old.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, jimmer 
I'm on track (pun intended) to get a Light Rail 4.0 in April, and a second 600w ballast & bulb so that, after this grow is harvested, I should be rocking 1200w. 
And after this grow I'll know if I should do the yo-yo lights, of dual spectrum with 3 tiers of shelves.
Will be an interesting spring & summer


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks man. May have cost $450, but I've been using it every day for probably 2-3 years now. DEFIANTLY got my moneys worth. You can take the biggest rips and not feel a thing, best percolator design I have ever came across. Have sold quite a few pieces because this one simply put them out of commission... They have a little bit bigger version that would be nice, and would probably be willing to buy another one.



Nice bong for sure! Thanks for sharing 

[video=youtube;idfdOpL1BQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idfdOpL1BQU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, jimmer
> I'm on track (pun intended) to get a Light Rail 4.0 in April, and a second 600w ballast & bulb so that, after this grow is harvested, I should be rocking 1200w.
> And after this grow I'll know if I should do the yo-yo lights, of dual spectrum with 3 tiers of shelves.
> Will be an interesting spring & summer


^^^ likes!



jimmer6577 said:


> The first time I saw this cartoon I was tripping so hard I thought I was imagining food talking on T.V.. This is kind of funny considering I'm on the bigger side. I was relieved when it went to a commercial. Then I just felt old.


Hahaha thats excellent


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Nice bong for sure! Thanks for sharing
> 
> [video=youtube;idfdOpL1BQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idfdOpL1BQU[/video]


Thanks mane! Hilarious video... Might have to learn some moves for after I take a bong rip. 

FLAG! Excessive celebration!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, jimmer
> I'm on track (pun intended) to get a Light Rail 4.0 in April, and a second 600w ballast & bulb so that, after this grow is harvested, I should be rocking 1200w.
> And after this grow I'll know if I should do the yo-yo lights, of dual spectrum with 3 tiers of shelves.
> Will be an interesting spring & summer


My gf said I can use some of my student loan refund for my hobby. I'm really thinking about giving jigs leds a shot, so i can have a hope of turning it solar. BUT I love my 600's. I even switched out a 1000 for 600 in less than 1 month usage of the 1000. Even without solar though they will save me $30-$40 a month to flower the same area.

I really want to copy your guys lazy suzans.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Nice bong for sure! Thanks for sharing
> 
> [video=youtube;idfdOpL1BQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idfdOpL1BQU[/video]


now that is some percolating there


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2014)

Day 34 percolation


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 4, 2014)

I rly love my job !!!!


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 4, 2014)

I think "Day 7" soon will die i hope that dont happen please help me what to do ?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2014)

Just think positive thoughts, it will survive then

Morning all from a soggy marsh called Kikkerland!


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 5, 2014)

That's mean the leaf will recharge the size. Right ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, we had to take Katie, our elder cat in to the 24-hour veterinary hospital to have her put down 
Very sad right right now.
She was almost 18-1/2 years old, so she had a good run, and brought smiles & laughter with her, and gave her love without question.
The house is very quiet without her, and she will be missed.
Tomorrow I build a coffin for her and then we bury her in the back yard after the wife gets home from work. 
When spring comes I'll be putting in a bird bath and some flowers & bushes around her burial site.
I'll be lurking, but I'm a hurting unit right now and will be awol for a bit.
I love you guys, and thanks for being out there.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2014)

No, it just means, stop worrying about them.

Try this site if you have a question:
http://translate.google.com/

The first thing you need to worry about is getting a better source of light.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2014)

Shame Mr Doobs. Sounds like the old girl had a good life with a great family and was loved plenty. What more can any living thing ask for. Peace may bru. DST


DoobieBrother said:


> Well, we had to take Katie, our elder cat in to the 24-hour veterinary hospital to have her put down
> Very sad right right now.
> She was almost 18-1/2 years old, so she had a good run, and brought smiles & laughter with her, and gave her love without question.
> The house is very quiet without her, and she will be missed.
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, D 
She had a good run of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

feel ya man, cats and dogs become family especially for 18 & 1/2 years. that's a damn good innings tho! hope the grey lifts soon DB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2014)

If it wasn't for her accepting me within the first few minutes of visiting my future wife, well there would have been no future wife. 
She shuns all males. Every guy that visited she hid away in fear from.
With me, it was less than a minute before she hopped up into my lap and curled up and started purring like mad, so that my pants leg was wet with cat snot 
Don't know why she picked me, but there would have been no courtship or marriage if she had rejected me.

She'll be missed, but her pain is over.  

[video=youtube_share;J3SzMKStX14]http://youtu.be/J3SzMKStX14[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2014)

You were obviously purrrrrrfect then 
ok, I'll shut up now, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2014)

Where's that damned "Like" button!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, Don 
Amazing what a huge empty space such a tiny creature can leave when they go 
I'll take some solace in knowing we didn't wait for a day too long, nor a did we act a day too soon 
All things in their own time...

I need some bongage and sleep.
I was on 24-hour medical watch with Katie for over 10 days, and I think I slept a total of about 14 hours sleep.
You all have a good day/night/morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

sleep well fair prince.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2014)

sorry to hear doobs lad, 
few pics of my main lined dogs and a gigabud i thinks its 22 days since flipping and the dogs still stretching iv just pulled another couple balls off... mostly on no 2 then no 1.... but heres the pics

1st 3 dog 1 
2nd 3 dog 2
3rd 3 gigabud 
and last 2 the 2 dogs under 600 hps


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 5, 2014)

Doobie I'm sorry to hear that. My condolences to you and mrs. doobie.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, D
> She had a good run of it


RIP Katie......


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, we had to take Katie, our elder cat in to the 24-hour veterinary hospital to have her put down
> Very sad right right now.
> She was almost 18-1/2 years old, so she had a good run, and brought smiles & laughter with her, and gave her love without question.
> The house is very quiet without her, and she will be missed.
> ...


Awwww.....

Life flows on, within you and without you.

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, we had to take Katie, our elder cat in to the 24-hour veterinary hospital to have her put down
> Very sad right right now.
> She was almost 18-1/2 years old, so she had a good run, and brought smiles & laughter with her, and gave her love without question.
> The house is very quiet without her, and she will be missed.
> ...


Thought are with you 
18 1/2 yrs is a lotta love
R.I.P. Katie


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Feel for you mate. 

It's hard when they have been with you for a such a chunk of time. My dog Katie is 14 and still plodding along albeit slowly. Been with me all her life and almost half of mine.

Hope you guys manage to get along alright man, not a nice thing at all.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2014)

My english bulldog is almost 10 and already passed his life expectancy. Fucker just won't die already! LOL he's been more of a pain in the ass the last 3 years or so. I'm sure Ill be sad when he goes but damn he runs the household. He slept on our bed for about 7 years, then his hips started to go and he couldn't get in the bed anymore so he started sleeping on the floor. Then he got to where he couldn't climb the stairs and has to sleep downstairs now. He was such a cock about it that ALL of my dogs have to stay downstairs with him now or he'll bark nonstop. We have to crate him or put him outside whenever we have company or he'll attack people. He'll start barking at no particular time for no particular reason, usually in the middle of the night. I'll get up to let him outside and he'll just look at me, with no intention of going outside. Oh I wanna strangle him sometimes! Its funny how he's the best dog I've ever owned, and the worst!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, my 14 year old fat lab is full of life, runs up and down the stairs, goes mental in the garden, she's fat as fuck too, and eaten people food all of her life, bread, choc, cheese, tatties, you name it, except peas, and brocolli, oh and she always spits out apples even though she knows she doesnt like them, she thinks she might because I'm eating them.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2014)

Doobs I'm sorry to hear about your cat.

I don't know what I'd do I'd I lost all my animals.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my little uns under a 600 again now, up from CFL, in a couple of weeks ill whack the other 600 on too
View attachment 2985464


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

So sorry about your Kitty Doob, I hate losing animals.
I still think about the lil dog we lost 2 months ago.
It gets easier with time though bro!


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 5, 2014)

]Whats up 600. Haven't been around much but thought id drop off some updated pics from my gsc bagseed grow .


Couple diff phenos


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2014)

mealybug lads? and if so how did he get here haha


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

I dont know what kinda bug that is Bud, lol but doesnt seem to be doing any harm.

KushXOJ those GSC bagseed look nice and tasty!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2014)

heres a little vid of it [video=youtube;KAynT9VhTw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAynT9VhTw4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

budolskie said:


> heres a little vid of it [video=youtube;KAynT9VhTw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAynT9VhTw4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Looks like your vid is set to private


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2014)

Bless little Katie. Such a loving little girl. You can see the sweetness on her face. I'm sorry friend. You did the right thing. She feels better now.

When I burried my cat I put him in a shroud. I thought of building a coffin, but I thought he would have wanted to return to the earth faster than the coffin would allow. I spent some time sewing the shroud and 'blessing' it in various meaningful ways, so it was still a labor of love.

I remember when we brought him home from the vet. I sat his big body on my lap, motionless, and I cried like I have never cried before, and probably never will again. I can still hear my yelling at the sky. The horrible pain it is to have something so dear to your heart just ripped out, messy like, just ripped the fuck out. It fucking hurts. And all there is is silence and stillness. It makes the pain so much louder.

I took comfort in knowing my buddies pain was finally gone. I still miss him and think of him often. 

Loving is hard sometimes.

We all love you doob and wish we could give you a hug. Warm regards to the Mrs too. Must be extra hard on her.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2014)

try now m8 i done it for people on youtube not to see haha it was only for u lads


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

budolskie said:


> try now m8 i done it for people on youtube not to see haha it was only for u lads


He/she/it looks lost lol


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha it will be now it went outside on the ground hopefully doesn't find its way back, I had a little look for more and can't see any like, I check my flowering dogs tomoz case I brought it from there this morning


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2014)

Could that bug be a predator Don? Cool all the same.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

budolskie said:


> mealybug lads? and if so how did he get here haha


looks like a carpet Beatle to me.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone growing any Rare dankness strains? Just planted my 501st og seeds.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2014)

Just cuz I haven't posted any pictures in like 2 days... Day 30


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone growing any Rare dankness strains? Just planted my 501st og seeds.


good beans to pop,the few i did was real nice..........ill get a few pics for you.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 5, 2014)

nice plant supchaka. very dark green and white. reminds me of white fire og I grew a ways back. I have not been here since I got flamed out cuz nobody believed I was a chick. had to post a twat pic to prove it. anyway I am tired of the hermit life of a grower and was looking for a community so I came back. welcome. OR NOT! I missed some of yous. 

muahahahaha


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2014)

all likes^^^^

501st og










and her nugs





very strong & loud smelling nugs.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> nice plant supchaka. very dark green and white. reminds me of white fire og I grew a ways back. I have not been here since I got flamed out cuz nobody believed I was a chick. had to post a twat pic to prove it. anyway I am tired of the hermit life of a grower and was looking for a community so I came back. welcome. OR NOT! I missed some of yous.
> 
> muahahahahaView attachment 2985709View attachment 2985709View attachment 2985709


Twat pics are welcome, but I believe u r a chic if ya say u r!
Even if u arent it soesnt matter to me.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2014)

We are pretty peaceful on this thread. Welcome back.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2014)

Supchaka and Genuity those girls are kicking ass!!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn Gen that nug looks so delicious! Uhm i feel like desert..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha cant be here you was bullied to a twat pic, lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Twat pics, now I've heard it all.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Genu. I really like that plants structure. I hope that I get some real dank looking stuff too. That nug looks a lot like my SLH pheno.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2014)

dam,them pics got me about to pop the 7 beans i have.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Twat pics are welcome, but I believe u r a chic if ya say u r!
> Even if u arent it soesnt matter to me.




For all the wrong reasons this had me in stitches  




Lovely pr0n all! Thanks!




Brother Doobs, sorry to hear about Katie  I know its tough. Its healthy to mourn, but its also right to eventually celebrate the life and good times shared together,,, and be happy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

kinda done to perfection that. harvested just right


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Doobie - When we lost our dog, which we had adopted back when we started living together, I cried uncontrollably just like what Jig described. For months I would tell people about our loss and they would be like "yea, whatever" and so I kinda started to feel like it wasn't something I needed to share. Then about six months later we were visiting my wifes little brother and we told him about what we had been doing and the death of our dog came up. He cried out NO and started balling! He had lived with us over the summer several times (he is from Oregon) and was very close to our dog. We had forgotten about his relationship because it had been so long. It was so affirming to see that our dog had touched his life as deeply as she had touched ours.

We had her from our apartment through two houses and two kids. It was the hardest loss I experienced until my Grandfather died.

Our cat who was also 18 passed a few years ago and we were petless for the first time in 25 years. I told my wife that we should go petless for the next 25 years and then compare the difference! A year later I was following LordJin's thread and he would post shots of Anton his tabby. Other people would also post cat pictures and tell funny stories. I attribute his thread and my canna use to deciding we needed a cat. We adopted two four-month-old brother cats from the pound 






I know how you feel and I know how important it is to know others get it. We all get it here. The 600 is one of the best groups of people I have ever met (even if it is virtually) 



All our love,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Supchaka and Genuity those girls are kicking ass!!


This.

Great stuff here.

And if twat shots were required then some here would be posting facials.

I am just saying.....who knows what I 'm saying...

JD


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Most awkward way to make a girl feel welcome I guess.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 5, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> nice plant supchaka. very dark green and white. reminds me of white fire og I grew a ways back. I have not been here since I got flamed out cuz nobody believed I was a chick. had to post a twat pic to prove it. anyway I am tired of the hermit life of a grower and was looking for a community so I came back. welcome. OR NOT! I missed some of yous.
> 
> muahahahahaView attachment 2985709View attachment 2985709View attachment 2985709


I personally like the fact that sex,race,nationality etc... is hidden to an extent. Welcome!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2014)

I personally wish we could all be able to freely show who we are (if we want to do so),,, unfortunately by doing that we run the risk of being locked in cages, like some kind of criminals or something.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2014)

i look just like your avatar pic...........with a lil more hair on top.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 5, 2014)

I just wanted to share this with ya'll!!!

And dont bogart, puff-puff, pass!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

* 



I personally wish we could all be able to freely show who we are (if we want to do so),,, unfortunately by doing that we run the risk of being locked in cages, like some kind of criminals or something. ​

Click to expand...

*^^^^^like

hell doobie was in one with the cap crunch not long ago but he is in a lot better places then we are


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

View attachment 2986034View attachment 2986036Mo yours look just like mine and a puppy pic.

doobie i hated to here that she passed mine was my min pin Rocky that got me and my last two cats Felix and Sweaty were bad days as well.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 5, 2014)

Black Domina x Bubblegum... About 3 weeks into flower...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I personally like the fact that sex,race,nationality etc... is hidden to an extent. Welcome!


...


You kinky bastard.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> nice plant supchaka. very dark green and white. reminds me of white fire og I grew a ways back. I have not been here since I got flamed out cuz nobody believed I was a chick. had to post a twat pic to prove it. anyway I am tired of the hermit life of a grower and was looking for a community so I came back. welcome. OR NOT! I missed some of yous.
> 
> muahahahahaView attachment 2985709View attachment 2985709View attachment 2985709


Welcome back. I think I recall you in the picture of yourself thread and pretty much was like throwing scraps to dogs. The men on here can be pretty deprived and pathetic, at least from what Ive seen over there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

This ^ 



will turn in to this ^




Buttery Goodness ^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

Pics of the 600 hundo jungle tomorrow night.

May be getting another 600 in a few weeks for vegging the mother clones and seeds for next grow.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...
> 
> 
> You kinky bastard.


Over my head but I like it. 

Whodats post LIKE
DOCs post LIKE
Alldaytoker post LIKE
ALL POST LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE........I need a like button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Had to say I got it now and like even better. I've been bbq in a snow storm celebrating an A on my physics test. Nothing better than a steak cooked in a snow storm. I'm ready for summer all ready. Don't know why 1/2 the pics are missing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

that is dedication brother


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is dedication brother


I think the best smoked or bbq meats are in the winter because of the natural slowness of the whole ordeal. Not to mention,it's fun throwing snow on the fire over squirting water on it. Besides it's warmer than its been in a month.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

damn i thought i was cold tonight 36 right now was in the 70s for a few days there


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it's like -5 right now here. So tired of this shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

I too cannot wait for spring barbecues. 

Not going to like emptying the dehumidifier every day tho.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think it's like -5 right now here. So tired of this shit.


did my time in that crap and my blood is way to thin for it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Porterhouse? That is some fine meat!

Congratulations on the A!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

I wish you could share the BBQ with me and I could share the Mulanje hash with you!




It is so gooey!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2014)

looks lovely mo! 

3 my blue pits have broken soil i hope for a she out the 4 if the last pops... no ed x db have popped like


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2014)

Uh oh budolskies up that means I should go to bed.
To think you'll be smoking those lil pips eventually (hopefully) exciting!

Loving the BBQ pr0n!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2014)

Wakey bakey for me who, on sum fine blue cheese from a friend


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2014)

genuity said:


> i look just like your avatar pic...........with a lil more hair on top.



for real?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I personally wish we could all be able to freely show who we are (if we want to do so),,, unfortunately by doing that we run the risk of being locked in cages, like some kind of criminals or something.


I heard that. wanna see what I've been up to?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

Oooo my sexy little ones started fully alternating new growth.

Need them to veg up to nice bushes asap.

Down to 3 jars of GSC. :O


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 6, 2014)

NOICE MO! Let me at it 
Nice field of buds there mensabarbie!
Godmorgen folkens!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2014)

Morgen jongens en meisjes.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a question . How many inches they need to be for transplant him in another pot ? Thank you


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

DST said:


> Morgen jongens en meisjes.


Morning D.

Morning everyone.

About time for me to go to bed.  (funny whodat)

Got 2 of the 6 plants down and trimmed. Lots of popcorn. :/


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 6, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> I have a question . How many inches they need to be for transplant him in another pot ? Thank you


The roots just need to be big enough to use up the water fast enough. You could transplant whenever you wanted IF you know how much water the roots would need, or use. The problem is they will drown basically if you put them in a giant pot and water the entire soil wet. It would take forever for a little plant to absorb a huge pots worth of water... You get what I'm saying?


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 6, 2014)

So i need to wait to grow with big stems and roots then i make it ? Right ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty much. If you're lucky you don't screw it up 40 times like me.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I wish you could share the BBQ with me and I could share the Mulanje hash with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo, for a taste of that you could have had my porterhouse. Looks sweet.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 6, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> Good morning everyone
> View attachment 2986288





Scullkur said:


> I have a question . How many inches they need to be for transplant him in another pot ? Thank you





Scullkur said:


> So i need to wait to grow with big stems and roots then i make it ? Right ?


You might want to consider transplanting the 2 that are in the same pot. The roots will grow quick on the seedlings and those 2 plants root systems will become a big rats nest and you won't be able to separate them.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2014)

dam Jiggy, you are up late, now get to BED!!!

And boo about the popcorn!


jigfresh said:


> Morning D.
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought that that was more meat Mo!

...and it looked tasty too.

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

I never understood why the new guys throw 2+ seeds in a pot.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2014)

I've done 2 in a 20 gallon. 

Who wants a trimming job? I'm tried of doing it LOL. Free room and board.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 6, 2014)

I think to wait one more week for the pot with 2 plants and spread in 2 other pots. Its a good idea ??


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 6, 2014)

Sooner the better. Their roots are going to be so tangled. Wait another week andyou might kill both. Might as well salvage one by ttaking one out now.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2014)

I popped 32 seeds of the Heri Cheese into some plugs yesterday. Hoping for 15-20 females so I can pull a nice yield with low veg time.

Running a 3x3 flood table, like the last two runs.

Sorry to hear about the kitty Doob. Ive got two cats and one has to be getting pretty old. I've had her for 14 years and don't know how old she was when I found her. She's starting to seem old too but hopefully she can hang on for another few years.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 6, 2014)

Done !!! I hope tomorrow to be healthy


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 6, 2014)

ive grown 3 decent size plants twice in a ten gallon or so grate. it can be a hassle if one plant feeds lighter then another, but besides that no real noticeable issue..just my opinion.

some great post and pics i caught up on. not to happy at all about no like button wtf!!!

besides that hope all is well everyone!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 7 of 12/12



The goji in front is BEGGING for more nutes but the damn pot is still heavy!

Hoping it will dry out by tomorrow so I can give her what she needs.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Transplant her to a fabric pot. Some of the sativa strains hate wet roots and do not use the water up unless it is 100 degrees outside! Fabric pots help keep the roots dryer - just watch them they dry out quickly!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

You could give her a foliar feed in the meantime


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

These two weren't in the same pot...



































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

My Purple Wreck certainly behaves like that Mo.

It is like that dude in "Mystery Men" whose special power
is that he is invisible only when no one is looking at him...this
plant seems to grow...somehow. :0)

JD


----------



## The Smokey One (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice tomatoes..

oh and Ganja plants too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the well wishes & stories of your own furry loved ones, guys 
Got her buried in a prime spot in the back yard between two rhododendrons in the back corner. Gets nice sun light and is visible from the whole back of the house.
We decided not to go with a coffin so she'll be absorbed back into the earth quicker.
We wrapped her in the wife's baby blanket and buried her a foot deep, and then I covered the plot with a small piece of plywood with about 100 1/2" holes drilled into it so water can seep down, but critters will be dissuaded (lots of possum, raccoon and skunks out here).
Then I took my stash of 3 large bags of FFOF that I was going to use for up-canning and poured it all over the grave site and spread it out into a gentle mound on which we'll be planting purple pansies all over in the spring, as per the wife's request. And I'll be getting some paving stones to make a small retaining wall to replace the two pieces of wood on the ground in front of the corner area. 







Again, thanks for the well wishes


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2014)

Adding another oldie but goodie to my youtube channel:

_**EDIT**
deleting this vid for a few minutes while I re-master the audio for it as it was not put through final audio mastering utilities at the time I made it, and the sound is about 10dB to low.
*I'll have it back up with better audio in a few minutes*_


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 6, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> NOICE MO! Let me at it
> Nice field of buds there mensabarbie!
> Godmorgen folkens!


Thank you and thx to Don GT and DST for the welcome backs. There are no one like you all. 
thank you thank you. heres some bud porn for some of youView attachment 2986870


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 6, 2014)

Mohican: my god. I need to try outdoor! damn!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes & stories of your own furry loved ones, guys
> Got her buried in a prime spot in the back yard between two rhododendrons in the back corner. Gets nice sun light and is visible from the whole back of the house.
> We decided not to go with a coffin so she'll be absorbed back into the earth quicker.
> We wrapped her in the wife's baby blanket and buried her a foot deep, and then I covered the plot with a small piece of plywood with about 100 1/2" holes drilled into it so water can seep down, but critters will be dissuaded (lots of possum, raccoon and skunks out here).
> ...


What a beautiful spot doobie. It's like she waited till you found the house so she could be close to you in the yard.  Really beautiful.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay, here it is with better audio:
(_and, yes, I was way high when I recorded this_)

[video=youtube_share;Ab0oj4xmsI8]http://youtu.be/Ab0oj4xmsI8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah that is a beautiful thing you're doing, Doobs, thanks for sharing that with us. I buried little Petey in the garden with his own little spot.



Mensa thats an awesome grow you got there  Like jig (maybe?) said you know someone really cares for their garden when you see a perfect canopy, I agree.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Our dog is inside the new greenhouse. She died in 2000. I dug a six foot hole and wrapped her in her favorite blanket. So hard to put dirt on her. The spot is marked with a special rock. We were just discussing what we should plant there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

I dont even want to think about losing my Lab yet. He just turned 10. He is my furry bubba.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 6, 2014)

@Barbie- your room is looking NICE! What are you running and how much are you harvesting per run in there?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 2986869



Nice Barbie. What you running in there? Strain wise? I saw you ran diablo and bubba before too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Transplant her to a fabric pot. Some of the sativa strains hate wet roots and do not use the water up unless it is 100 degrees outside! Fabric pots help keep the roots dryer - just watch them they dry out quickly!


They are it air pots right now. Uneven sides and plenty of holes.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 6, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> @Barbie- your room is looking NICE! What are you running and how much are you harvesting per run in there?


hey Locked Out thank you. Those babies are Blue Dragon. Legend has it the Feds raided a big grow in Humboldt and when they went back to survey the damage there was one lady hidden behind a tree. They took cuts and here she is. My first run with them and I had a few issues but I will let you know what 4k yields. They are a sativa hybrid AK47 and like blueberry or something.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 6, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice Barbie. What you running in there? Strain wise? I saw you ran diablo and bubba before too.


 see my last post. yeah I ran some bubbas and some XXX which is a bubba/x master kush = purple bubba basically. My other room is full of skywalker og now.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2014)

Frosty goodness anyone?.......





Love the resin profile, and I spy some purple, yesh this is going to be dank    

Stay lit guys, lets get medicated...

[youtube]jLPvmwfklp8[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2014)

what is them pics of giggs?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> what is them pics of giggs?


F.A.K, this shit is dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and day 54 12/12.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I dont even want to think about losing my Lab yet. He just turned 10. He is my furry bubba.


Labs are born "bubbas" 

:0)

JD


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah that is a beautiful thing you're doing, Doobs, thanks for sharing that with us. I buried little Petey in the garden with his own little spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Mensa thats an awesome grow you got there  Like jig (maybe?) said you know someone really cares for their garden when you see a perfect canopy, I agree.


I need to re read the thread but I guess Doobs dog died and they buried him in the yard with the plants? that is beautiful. Reminds me of a book :Where the Red Fern Grows.
I'm OCD and I like air and light flow. I find that a full even canopy brings yield, big nugs and no popcorn.


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> F.A.K, this shit is dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and day 54 12/12.


so im thinking them are (F.A.K X (PLAT.BUBBA X OG)
they for sure look to be leaning to the(plat.bubba x og)

man you sure got them looking good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Thank you and thx to Don GT and DST for the welcome backs. There are no one like you all.
> thank you thank you. heres some bud porn for some of youView attachment 2986869View attachment 2986870View attachment 2986872View attachment 2986873View attachment 2986874View attachment 2986878View attachment 2986885


that is damn nice barbie you a member of mensa i take it i have thought about joining would not be hard to get my test scores pulled i just miss the cut of for the poetic genius society could retest if it was more important to me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> so im thinking them are (F.A.K X (PLAT.BUBBA X OG)
> they for sure look to be leaning to the(plat.bubba x og)
> 
> man you sure got them looking good.


the candy drop has the PBxOG right if so i cant wait to smoke it looks tasty giggles


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> I need to re read the thread but I guess Doobs dog died and they buried him in the yard with the plants? that is beautiful. Reminds me of a book :Where the Red Fern Grows.
> I'm OCD and I like air and light flow. I find that a full even canopy brings yield, big nugs and no popcorn.


his kitty died


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> the candy drop has the PBxOG right if so i cant wait to smoke it looks tasty giggles


candydrop is (underdog kush x chemdawg og)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

i need the go to the 6oo breeder page and wright it all down


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> so im thinking them are (F.A.K X (PLAT.BUBBA X OG)
> they for sure look to be leaning to the(plat.bubba x og)
> 
> man you sure got them looking good.


Yep that's what they are, they got the resin/color from the plat bubba, the rest they are a true og, I'll snap a shot of her for ya. 

Thanks bro, I do what I can. I'd love to do some honeybee or candy drop. I love trying new strains, it's fun. I don't keep them around much I"m always changing them out. 



Dr.D81 said:


> the candy drop has the PBxOG right if so i cant wait to smoke it looks tasty giggles


Yes it does look very tasty, I'm ready for harvest, but unfortunately that's still prob 2-3 weeks away yet, oh well I've got 5 other jars full lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Late night pr0n to keep you 600waters out fixed 

Goodnight all 

Playing with 45u bubble hash 












Plants!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

like the frenchy hash


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2014)

Yup it's pretty french!
Merci beaucoup senior Doc!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2014)

Frenchy sure has some super dank hash pics. I am not sure why people think pressed bubble is Frenchy hash though. People been pressing their extracts for decades, I have been using my rolling pin and hands for nuff time as well....just saying

Just waiting for my morning alarm call for feeding time at the Zoo!!! My free day today as wife negotiated a 4 day week with her work (even though she worked until about 11pm last night! ffs, advertising companies get their pound of flesh for sure). Me, I started work at 07:00 this morning and have already finished my invoicing and am thinking, FUK IT, the day ahead is free for me.work


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2014)

couple pics the veg room

1st is my 5 puppys
2nd is og 18 and caramel ice
3rd is sage n sour and snowbud
4th is 2 skunk no 1
next 3 is my selfed dippy ellsy
next 1 is roots from my gigabud thats been rooting about 2 in a half weeks now
next is the 2 front clones from my dippy put in last friday and just starting to root now 
next is 3 blue pit pips
next 2 them back in the room


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

I am with you DST! Finished running some trim through the new washing machine. Going to have a great time at the LA Cup!
Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> his kitty died


 aw ........ boo!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am with you DST! Finished running some trim through the new washing machine. Going to have a great time at the LA Cup!
> Cheers,
> Mo


are you gonna be there? ME TOO. my first time but im super excited. i hate to brag but my shyt has trichs like grandpas beard. YOU CAN SEE EM PLAIN AS DAY WITH THE NAKED EYE

tsk tsk. leanin over like him too. rip GRAMPS.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

DST said:


> Frenchy sure has some super dank hash pics. I am not sure why people think pressed bubble is Frenchy hash though. People been pressing their extracts for decades, I have been using my rolling pin and hands for nuff time as well....just saying
> 
> Just waiting for my morning alarm call for feeding time at the Zoo!!! My free day today as wife negotiated a 4 day week with her work (even though she worked until about 11pm last night! ffs, advertising companies get their pound of flesh for sure). Me, I started work at 07:00 this morning and have already finished my invoicing and am thinking, FUK IT, the day ahead is free for me.work


not the hash dst the figure is the frenchy logo, and yes people have been doing it long way before him. will be doing it long after him as well.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2014)

I have seen this before D. Frenchy just did a good job of
describing the tech. New people see this and appreciate the
effort, giving him credit for bringing it to their attention.

Usually, the person credited will turn back and give a nod to
those who came before. I have not see all of the videos to know
whether this was the case here.

I did like the "cannoli", or, should I say, the idea behind it (just
more exposure to the air ;0)

JD


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> are you gonna be there? ME TOO. my first time but im super excited. i hate to brag but my shyt has trichs like grandpas beard. YOU CAN SEE EM PLAIN AS DAY WITH THE NAKED EYE
> 
> tsk tsk. leanin over like him too. rip GRAMPS.


Theres a few guys from the group here heading out there!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Theres a few guys from the group here heading out there!


I don't think I'll be there.

Here's some pics
View attachment 2987635View attachment 2987636View attachment 2987637View attachment 2987638


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 7, 2014)

View attachment 2987674
boom! Schock! Fuck!


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn i need to make sun power light . today i put the plants to the window and now i can't believe how much fast grow this beautiful lady


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

dam hydro..

likes the pics jig..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

don't kill yourself hydro.

thanks G.

Oh, thought you guys might enjoy hearing our old pal Wally Nutter has gone to costa rica for a few months.  He's quite stable these days. Quite odd still, but stable and happy.

And duchieman is kicking ass with the photography school.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> don't kill yourself hydro.
> 
> thanks G.
> 
> ...


that is good news,happy they are doing good..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 7, 2014)

I wont  Apparently there is a limit to pressing the green in a honey bee.
Great news.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

DST said:


> Frenchy sure has some super dank hash pics. I am not sure why people think pressed bubble is Frenchy hash though. People been pressing their extracts for decades, I have been using my rolling pin and hands for nuff time as well....just saying
> 
> Just waiting for my morning alarm call for feeding time at the Zoo!!! My free day today as wife negotiated a 4 day week with her work (even though she worked until about 11pm last night! ffs, advertising companies get their pound of flesh for sure). Me, I started work at 07:00 this morning and have already finished my invoicing and am thinking, FUK IT, the day ahead is free for me.work


re-hash- what JD, and Doc said. I tried to make his logo out of some Bubble I got laying around. I think everyone else made it "frychy style" I dont think hes hinted at the idea once.
But Im with you, ice bubble is ice bubble and pressed bubble is pressed bubble. He just gave a great tutorial with his thoughts on the process and a bit of his personal touch,,, as a hash newb it helped me allot. 

So working at the zoo eh? is this in the urban jungle then?  I agree it feels like a FUK IT day.



Dr.D81 said:


> not the hash dst the figure is the frenchy logo, and yes people have been doing it long way before him. will be doing it long after him as well.





jigfresh said:


> don't kill yourself hydro.
> 
> thanks G.
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear. I was trying to remember wallies user name the other day and couldn't come up with it,,, I could think about was paula dean and pr0n... def not paula dean pr0n though!  



HydroGp said:


> I wont  Apparently there is a limit to pressing the green in a honey bee.
> Great news.


I was trying to figure out what had happened. Stay safe!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

*



def not paula dean pr0n though!





Click to expand...

i think i would have to pass on that as well *


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

lol shes got some awesome food pr0n though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

yea we cook great food in the south, just to much bread and pig fat in it to be healthy. keep in mind you could have a heart attack looking at my gravy


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2014)

Whats good 6hundies been a long minute its good to see the crew still crushing it man heres one i started under a 6 but finished under a 1k 

Hope all is well with yall!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^^nice^^^like^^^


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

There is an LA Cup thread with any info you need:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html



Ran my washing machine for the first time last night. So much easier than without 









I learned most of this from Matt Rize's thread. Frenchy has just made some improvements - added some Ouh La La!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

any one know a good way to get ants out of a compost pile?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

Tweezers and a LOT of patience.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^^^funny^^^


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

likes^^...^^


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 7, 2014)

Get a hold of this one here. eats ants all day


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2014)

Like all above.....

Damn I just got done with the final trim of the last tigers milk and I do have to say she's prob my fave out of the 3 I had. 

Oh and g here is a pic of fak


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Get a hold of this one here. eats ants all day


now we are talking


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

that is one of the strangest animals i have seen,something about them is not right........

looking like some tight golfball type nugs giggs..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

dont have crap on this guy


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats nasty! Argh im gonna have nightmares


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> any one know a good way to get ants out of a compost pile?





jigfresh said:


> Tweezers and a LOT of patience.


lol!

Only way I have had success with fire ants in the compost pile is to disturb them aka raising hell, every day for like 5 days will convince them to pack up and go. It's100% organic lol
If you find something out lets me know! 




HydroGp said:


> Get a hold of this one here. eats ants all day


Hell yeah lol I want one of those just to look at while Im high,,, "you are one goofy motherfuker bro, I think I'll name you Toke Toke  "



giggles26 said:


> Like all above.....
> 
> Damn I just got done with the final trim of the last tigers milk and I do have to say she's prob my fave out of the 3 I had.
> 
> ...


Nice Gigs, please do share some shots of that tigers milk  



genuity said:


> that is one of the strangest animals i have seen,something about them is not right........
> 
> looking like some tight golfball type nugs giggs..



Off to find strange animals on the internets,,, I dont think I'll need any luck on that one. 






Edit: lmao doc beat me to it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

i know grits and baby powder will kill them who but i will start giving them some hell


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> any one know a good way to get ants out of a compost pile?


Might want to leave them be, as they are part of the composting process.

*[url]http://gardening.stackexchange.com/questions/1241/ant-colony-in-my-compost-bin-are-they-beneficial*[/URL]


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thats nasty! Argh im gonna have nightmares


im with ya......

what in the hell is that pink thing...looks like super rich people food.


the ones who eat gold ice cream


----------



## method2mymadness (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey everyone hope all is well the grows look great .....for those who remember my dog had to be put down ended up getting a new one a month ago
His name is jack and he is a great new family member he was a rescue dog old owners beat him


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> im with ya......
> 
> what in the hell is that pink thing...looks like super rich people food.
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha 

Its what paula dean's cooking for dinner. 




Doobs I can understand that, but when Im wheeling it around and planting in it I get very tired of getting bitten by those lil fuckers! Im talking about fire ants here though, any other ant I couldn't give a shit really. 







​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i know grits and baby powder will kill them who but i will start giving them some hell


No grits should suffer such a fate! 
I had a big fried chicken boob, 3 pieces of garlic toast, and a mess of sticky grits for late dinner/breakfast this morning.
I like soupy grits, sticky grits, fried grits, sauteed grits, broiled grits, baked grits, marinated grits, gritskabobs, grits a la mode, grits & butter, grits & milk, grits & mollasses, grits & garlic cream sauce, grits tacos, grits foie gras, grits & 'maters, grits & pork, grits & yardbird, grits & turkey, grits & Wild Turkey 101, grits on pita bread, grits on bagels, grits on a stick rolled in corn meal and deep fried, grits on grits smothered in grits sauce... 
I love me some grits...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Its a real epidemic!



​


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

hell it has been turning it i put garden waist in at night and they have tore my butt up a couple timesso down with the ants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

look like fun


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, if they're chill, it's all good.
But whole different thing when they are the aggressive ones.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn, some creepy shit goin on in here today!

Down to my last girl in flower, but she is a monster! Hoping she will be done next week! Yay!



This whole time I thought she was a green pheno of plushberry, untill i took pics yesterday during lights out. Turns out she is pink & purple too. Just alot lighter then her sisters were!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn, some creepy shit goin on in here today!

Down to my last girl in flower, but she is a monster! Hoping she will be done next week! Yay!

View attachment 2988021

This whole time I thought she was a green pheno of plushberry, untill i took pics yesterday during lights out. Turns out she is pink & purple too. Just alot lighter then her sisters were!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 7, 2014)

That picture makes me very glad that I just ordered a pack. Looks like a great yielder too! What did you yield off the PB? How many females?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2014)

Here ya go whodat, heres some pics for you.

Tigers Milk taken at day 65 12/12




No flash under shitty incandescent


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

nice


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

super duper trooper!!! up in dis bitxh

loveing thee nugs giggs,like crusty lil rocks of the moon.

that plushberry looing very good to.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> super duper trooper!!! up in dis bitxh
> 
> loveing thee nugs giggs,like crusty lil rocks of the moon.
> 
> that plushberry looing very good to.


Very tasty crusty lil rocks   

They smell so good, I can't wait for the taste to come, I know it's going to be good from the smell and the smell of the smoke, it's so sweet!


----------



## slickmistern (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow this thread influenced me to dust off the old 600w and get growing again. Hope to post a thread soon! Great work everyone, this thread rocks!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2014)

jigfresh

I think you found a keeper. Take care of her.

Dr

Have you tried lime? The compost can use it....and fire ants don't like it.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> jigfresh
> 
> I think you found a keeper. Take care of her.
> 
> ...


dolomite or hydrated i have both


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2014)

hydrated is better for compost. Dolomite is best used for indoor plants....not necessarily for breaking down material....as in composting.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

nice will do it tonight i have some stuff to add and any left over tea from tonights feeding


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Damn, some creepy shit goin on in here today!
> 
> Down to my last girl in flower, but she is a monster! Hoping she will be done next week! Yay!
> 
> ...



Great job on that one amgprb <wow that was entirely way too hard for me to type 


That also looks fab there gigs, nice and crusty!

Thanks for the info COF, I will also be trying this but alls I got is dolomite lime.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2014)

incoming........


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2014)

...........................................


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Take cover!

Last night~





Here she is today~





Others tonight~





Day 37~12/12
Berry Bubble


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha thats funny you posted that, G,,, I didnt catch your post before hand.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> ...........................................


we need a like button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2014)

Well that went tits up, all started when my friend called to say he'd been hit by a tram and that I would have to do his duties today (he can over exagerate at times, I think he was more in shock than anything. For someone who has been hear 10plus years he only recently started cycling in the city.... Anyway, got finished after 5pm today ffs....so much for a relaxing day.


Mohican said:


> I am with you DST! Finished running some trim through the new washing machine. Going to have a great time at the LA Cup!
> Cheers,
> Mo





Dr.D81 said:


> not the hash dst the figure is the frenchy logo, and yes people have been doing it long way before him. will be doing it long after him as well.





Javadog said:


> I have seen this before D. Frenchy just did a good job of
> describing the tech. New people see this and appreciate the
> effort, giving him credit for bringing it to their attention.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay, the logo -and see comment below.



jigfresh said:


> I don't think I'll be there.
> 
> Here's some pics
> View attachment 2987635View attachment 2987636View attachment 2987637View attachment 2987638


She is awesome mate!!! love the pic, just ace. Can't wait to meet little H other stuff's not bad either lol.



jigfresh said:


> don't kill yourself hydro.
> 
> thanks G.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking of Duchieman yesterday (in a manly way of course!) not been on FB much either (in fact at all) so not cuaght up with his goings on. I see his pics once in a while though whihc are generally all top drawer.



whodatnation said:


> re-hash- what JD, and Doc said. I tried to make his logo out of some Bubble I got laying around. I think everyone else made it "frychy style" I dont think hes hinted at the idea once.
> But Im with you, ice bubble is ice bubble and pressed bubble is pressed bubble. He just gave a great tutorial with his thoughts on the process and a bit of his personal touch,,, as a hash newb it helped me allot.
> 
> So working at the zoo eh? is this in the urban jungle then?  I agree it feels like a FUK IT day.
> ...





Mohican said:


> There is an LA Cup thread with any info you need:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html
> 
> ...


Also, I picked up most of my tips from him as well and don't see a massive difference with his technique, oh, the cannoli as J.D pointed out. Either way, the vid I watched he mentioned Matt Rize in a critical way which I guess is what we all do - criticise.....song time, lol
[youtube]TLZy6i2JiUQ[/youtube]



Dr.D81 said:


> any one know a good way to get ants out of a compost pile?


Burn em ooot! or smoke em out - time to roll a HUGE fatty



method2mymadness said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well the grows look great .....for those who remember my dog had to be put down ended up getting a new one a month ago
> His name is jack and he is a great new family member he was a rescue dog old owners beat him


good to see ya, NICE doggy



DoobieBrother said:


> No grits should suffer such a fate!
> I had a big fried chicken boob, 3 pieces of garlic toast, and a mess of sticky grits for late dinner/breakfast this morning.
> I like soupy grits, sticky grits, fried grits, sauteed grits, broiled grits, baked grits, marinated grits, gritskabobs, grits a la mode, grits & butter, grits & milk, grits & mollasses, grits & garlic cream sauce, grits tacos, grits foie gras, grits & 'maters, grits & pork, grits & yardbird, grits & turkey, grits & Wild Turkey 101, grits on pita bread, grits on bagels, grits on a stick rolled in corn meal and deep fried, grits on grits smothered in grits sauce...
> I love me some grits...


always been intrigued with grits...never had em.



whodatnation said:


> Haha thats funny you posted that, G,,, I didnt catch your post before hand.


gotta be fast in here at times whodat.

So here's a few pics for yer peepers.
Sour Kush (headband) x Cali Orange










My fave Sour Kush x Cali Orange




















Dream Dog





Jake Dream males getting the compost treatment - off with their heads I say! useless bunch of phenos, def not a phenoL!





Ickle Yins, puppies and deep blueskis...















Dog hedge





doon Button Ben





Jump up and Spread out






oooo, all moody and shit, lol





scrapey scrapey time.....






And to close:
[youtube]WHb2id2AJPo[/youtube]
Slainte
DST


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2014)

lol, the Running Man....
[youtube]pQpTf2wuuno[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

DST said:


> lol, the Running Man....
> [youtube]pQpTf2wuuno[/youtube]


about just pissed myself


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2014)

it's a very good representation of how things where, I remember going to many dance nights in gaffs like that. Utah Saints where good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

yea i never did get those games with the wheels they have in them


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2014)

Day 35. Avalanche starts today. Not headband. My clones are croaking.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> (_and, yes, I was way high when I recorded this_)


you don't say. lol good times brother doob.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah I just watched that, fukin epic!


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 8, 2014)

Good morning everyone this is my babys from today )


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey i think to trim down the cotyledons is that a good idea ? the idea is when cotyledons are trimmed the get more power from the stem? Thank you )


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 8, 2014)

LIKE the last 3 pages!! Nice pron 6er's. I've found 2 males so far and am hoping to have them all show by tomorrow night, so I can separate my clones. They are 9 days old and are ready to be potted, but I don't want to pot the males.

Wanted to add, also 12 days after I went on the offense against PM and now there isn't I sign of it to be found.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> super duper trooper!!! up in dis bitxh
> 
> loveing thee nugs giggs,like crusty lil rocks of the moon.
> 
> that plushberry looing very good to.


Thank u sir! One of the sweetest smelling plants I have ever had the pleasure to grow! Reeks like cat piss and fruit candy!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 8, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> That picture makes me very glad that I just ordered a pack. Looks like a great yielder too! What did you yield off the PB? How many females?


The DARK purple/magenta pheno was a lower yielder. About 2-2 1/2 zips per plant in 3 gallon pots. Still, I cant complain! The darker pheno was a fast flowering plant. Very tight buds, very indica leaning. This green/light pink pheno in the pic is throwing fox tails. Not the tightest bud structure, but still has the tighter indica node spacing. I will end up with at least 8-10 zips off of her in a 7 gallon pot with 8 weeks veg.

I popped 10 beans, ended up with 4 males, 4 females and 2 mutated freaks that i culled after about 5 weeks in veg.

MAKE SURE TO TOP AND TRAIN OR ELSE THEY WILL BE 6' TALL!!!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> nice


Thank u sir, def in my top 5 strains right now. She is an absolute pleasure to work with. I am so happy with her, I did a ceed run on one. Dusted 2 lower branches from a stud male that i had out of my ten pack. I also dusted 2 more branches with pollen from Cherry Bomb which is my favorite strain.

 

Here is some of my Cherry Bomb. As u can see, I think the PB will compliment CB very well!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2014)

sculker: just leave them alone for the time being.

jimmer, nice job with the clones, looking nice and healthy.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2014)

doing my seed bank check-ups,and what do i see

blues/livers x tres stardawg.........what you think the name is??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2014)

3 cheers for liverpool taking it to the scum at home.  It's gonna be a good day.... I can feel it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> doing my seed bank check-ups,and what do i see
> 
> blues/livers x tres stardawg.........what you think the name is??


I'd say: BLT?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Damn aint had one of those in too long, all time personal fave. Like a beautiful edible poem, BLT.


Love that root pr0n D and Jimmer  all plants seem to be doing great. 
Eh chaka those girls are plumping up more everyday.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'd say: BLT?


do sound good,blt sammie that is.

the name of that cross is BlueDawg.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

A spliff of BlueDawg and a BLT sounds great!
Damn, now I'm hungry for a BLT, too ...
... and all I have is this lousy tenderloin the wife picked up at the store just now...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

TLT is in order then doobs!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2014)

I love that video you made Doob. Tripped me out, lol.

The running man vid was hilarious


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

Glad you liked it, dez 
I always have fun making them


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2014)

Was loving it!!! Nice to see Liverpool doing their thing. Could have been more as well.


jigfresh said:


> 3 cheers for liverpool taking it to the scum at home.  It's gonna be a good day.... I can feel it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

BB forest with new camera


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

repost your video doob i cant find it looked back but no luck


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Okay, here it is with better audio:
> (_and, yes, I was way high when I recorded this_)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Ab0oj4xmsI8]http://youtu.be/Ab0oj4xmsI8[/video]






Pretty tripped out  several lols in there for me.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> BB forest with new cameraView attachment 2988938





Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooootttt!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2014)

View attachment 2988951

I can't believe how full the tent is getting!! 

Critical Sensi Star is such an easy plant to grow btw. If the smoke tastes good and has a nice lasting high, I will be ordering these seeds again!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's purdy^^^^


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> BB forest with new cameraView attachment 2988938


Very nice looking babies


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

What tripped me out was when I ran it through winamp to video record the "Milkdrop" visualizer for the trippy graphics, was the face with the 3rd eye that showed up right before the throat singing, and the neato geometrics those tones produced centered in the 3rd eye.
I hope to do more of those kinds of videos.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> What tripped me out was when I ran it through winamp to video record the "Milkdrop" visualizer for the trippy graphics, was the face with the 3rd eye that showed up right before the throat singing, and the neato geometrics those tones produced centered in the 3rd eye.
> I hope to do more of those kinds of videos.


about gave me a flash back


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

/\/\/\
Some lushness up in there, doc & FP!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> What tripped me out was when I ran it through winamp to video record the "Milkdrop" visualizer for the trippy graphics, was the face with the 3rd eye that showed up right before the throat singing, and the neato geometrics those tones produced centered in the 3rd eye.
> I hope to do more of those kinds of videos.



I def noticed that too. Resembled a DMT trip Iv yet to have < hoping lol, that shit sounds like my kind of experience, for spiritual type reasons though.
I got to thinking if you could isolate certain sounds to make different pictures with the program.... The face had to be coded into it though right? Or does the program purely go off of what sound is inputed? Either way it was freakin awesome.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

got to get my color right they are way more green look at the yellow in the white loving the BB stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

have this on netflex


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> /\/\/\
> Some lushness up in there, doc & FP!


Pay no attention to the Goji in the back...

>.>


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

looking good to me pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2014)

It's got mag deficiency. So I switched her to some bloom feed that has more magnesium. Als fed her more in general.

Just a finicky plant. I hope to find a more stable goji in my f2 beans I made.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2014)

I have sprout pron to share but that's all I gots:

The day I put them in






This is after almost 72 hours






This is where they will go. 25 or so of them anyway


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> have this on netflex


That's a good watch.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I def noticed that too. Resembled a DMT trip Iv yet to have < hoping lol, that shit sounds like my kind of experience, for spiritual type reasons though.
> I got to thinking if you could isolate certain sounds to make different pictures with the program.... The face had to be coded into it though right? Or does the program purely go off of what sound is inputed? Either way it was freakin awesome.


Going to have to see how much manipulation is controlled by the sound.
While toking.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 8, 2014)

I believe I have all my plants sexed. The final tally is 6 males and 12 females. 4 of them were fem dogs but still like the ratio. I have 4 silverberry ready to fill in. Peace.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

Alligator Kush smells from sweet lemon to vanilla OG #2 reversed with C.S.Black WidowAlligator Kush should do good hash plant


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats on the ratio Jimmer.

My BB plants seem to get gigantic before the show sex.

I have been watching Psycho Killer #2 for a while now,
and Deep Psychosis is right behind it.

I intend to make a tiny 12/12 box to flower clones.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Congrats on the ratio Jimmer.
> 
> My BB plants seem to get gigantic before the show sex.
> 
> ...



Would you happen to be training or topping your plants before they show sex? Just asking because I've noticed even from the same bean stock plants untouched from seed show sex way way sooner. I didnt even have to transplant from party cups before sex was shown (this most recent run), and on top of that I didnt even flower them they showed while still in veg. 
Anyone else notice this happening in their gardens?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

i have only flowered to find sex one time in 18 years and it was last year


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Would you happen to be training or topping your plants before they show sex? Just asking because I've noticed even from the same bean stock plants untouched from seed show sex way way sooner. I didnt even have to transplant from party cups before sex was shown (this most recent run), and on top of that I didnt even flower them they showed while still in veg.
> Anyone else notice this happening in their gardens?


yup,i go about 3-4 weeks in them cups(under t-5s),with no topping,the plants show sex fast.all the time


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 8, 2014)

Mornings! I managed to snap a few pics after i put the batteries in the freezer  The few seeds that i have found is not mature enough-i think. So might let a few branches go a week more. Been smoking dog bho and fighting sleep, i feel ready to hit the sack now . Goodnight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Mornings! I managed to snap a few pics after i put the batteries in the freezer  The few seeds that i have found is not mature enough-i think. So might let a few branches go a week more. Been smoking dog bho and fighting sleep, i feel ready to hit the sack now . Goodnight
> View attachment 2989094View attachment 2989098


rep on this bud nice job


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 8, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Congrats on the ratio Jimmer.
> 
> My BB plants seem to get gigantic before the show sex.
> 
> ...


I topped them young and a lot, and also fed an early bloom nute a week before the flip trying to keep them shorter. As it is my flower area will be packed when I add the 4 sb. I wanted to veg a little longer but my pops needed a fill-up(as soon as floridas med law passes I'm setting him up to grow his own.). I'm still trying to find what works and don't work for me. It's been only a year since I started growing inside. I got spoiled growing outdoor for years by just planting numbers a hoping for the best. What a waste of good growing time, if only I took the time years ago to learn what I've learned from you guys the last year. Sorry to ramble, twisted my back wrestling with my avatar and my gf gave me 2 pain pills and they have me a little twisted. I think its time for some butter tomorrow because I don't like pain pills at all.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 8, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Mornings! I managed to snap a few pics after i put the batteries in the freezer  The few seeds that i have found is not mature enough-i think. So might let a few branches go a week more. Been smoking dog bho and fighting sleep, i feel ready to hit the sack now . Goodnight
> View attachment 2989094View attachment 2989098


Beautiful bud man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I topped them young and a lot, and also fed an early bloom nute a week before the flip trying to keep them shorter. As it is my flower area will be packed when I add the 4 sb. I wanted to veg a little longer but my pops needed a fill-up(as soon as floridas med law passes I'm setting him up to grow his own.). I'm still trying to find what works and don't work for me. It's been only a year since I started growing inside. I got spoiled growing outdoor for years by just planting numbers a hoping for the best. What a waste of good growing time, if only I took the time years ago to learn what I've learned from you guys the last year. Sorry to ramble, twisted my back wrestling with my avatar and my gf gave me 2 pain pills and they have me a little twisted. I think its time for some butter tomorrow because I don't like pain pills at all.


i am hoping they pass it i would like to set up a legal grow there my family is in GA so it would beat the west coast for me


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

Heard that Doc I would also be able to stay closer to family.


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 8, 2014)

wanted to ask if a 600w is to much for a 2x4 sun hut tent.

2' x 4' model = 54" x 35 _" x 84"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;MRCiltWR9Pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRCiltWR9Pc[/video]
been watching this on netflix


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 8, 2014)

blackwater cali connection


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Heard that Doc I would also be able to stay closer to family.


for that mater i have family there. had more but there was a bad wreck and there is a memorial in Ocala for them. guy hit them on purpose


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> wanted to ask if a 600w is to much for a 2x4 sun hut tent.
> 
> 2' x 4' model = 54" x 35 _" x 84"


it should work well


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^^^agreed^^^


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2014)

Well Who, I did top the Jakes Dream, the ED, and the BP, but not the
Deep Psychosis or the Psycho Killer.

Not to worry. The tent is full. They will all show in time.

JD


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2014)

alright D.S.T what's new man!
That's me slowly but surely getting back on track. Got a result finding my old DOG first try! and the Casey ive got from the new stock cof's pip's look's and smell's as close as to the pheno we had before as could be! It was always one of my fav's but after growing a couple and not cloning them i couldn't find a stable one to keep every other time i tried. But you know that smell, hard to describe but very tasty, so with getting the SLH and Psycosis back from a friend, and finding my old DOG and fav. Casey Jones quick, im off to a flyer! There's also 2 Extrema's that look like twin's to pick from, they look like becoming very frosty  I'll get the camera for some shot's soon as i can find the thing! Ive lost count of the stuff i cant find since moving house!
Its took a wee while but man is it good to be pottering about again! That last year was an up and down nightmare, then i had the whole pokey thing to deal with, that got exchanged for the max hrs comm. blowback...........
but, ive got a wee break coming up and its more than needed mate!

Hope all's good in Da Hood gadgie


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks Curious and Dr. just wanted to make sure, never tried this indoor before going to be fun.


----------



## slonez47 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello folks. It's been a while. Made some adjustments and got some ideas. What's the story on the Agromax tents? I have one on the way. Sprouts are emerald green and freaking have a mind of their own. Everything is looking good and then I read a thread that's about as much fun as getting my junk caught in the zipper that the tents are shit! Somebody say it's not so.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Slone, people get a bit anal about their tents to be honest. I am sure it will be fine. I got a tent that was only about 180 euro for shipping blah balh and it works a treat....still gets you from A-B.

And Mr Cinders the cooooboy. Glad you got all your ducks in a row mate. Look forward to seeing you and the lady in friendlier parts soon.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2014)

Whoa! 

whiskey Tango Foxtrot!

Am I the first back in?

JD

P.S. I expect a global message explaining what happened.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 9, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Whoa!
> 
> whiskey Tango Foxtrot!
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2014)

I was here earlier but too afraid to post, wasn't sure if it was real or not.


and still no likes haha


----------



## supchaka (Feb 9, 2014)

This place is ran by clowns that have no idea wtf they're doing. The typical response is they have the most traffic so fuck you if you don't like how poorly the site may function. They'll be their own downfall eventually and we'll all move on to something better! The site has/had the possibility to be so much more but with no one at the wheel or any kind of real idea people behind it, this is as good as it will ever get.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2014)

Well someone's in a good mood today.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> i was here earlier but too afraid to post, wasn't sure if it was real or not.
> 
> 
> *And still no likes* haha


liked 

lmao


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2014)

I got freaked out thinking the site would never come back and i would loose you all!
Then i would never be able to smoke the dog bud ive named JD, lol. Haha ive been so nice high today its great! Battleing with the dog trying to make me sleep! Fogetz it doggie! Might get a permanent lazy eye after today's smoking


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I got freaked out thinking the site would never come back and i would loose you all!
> Then i would never be able to smoke the dog bud ive named JD, lol. Haha ive been so nice high today its great! Battleing with the dog trying to make me sleep! Fogetz it doggie! Might get a permanent lazy eye after today's smoking


damn i cant wait for my dogies


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2014)

First kookie rmx coming down tonight at 71 days 12/12. 

Pics to follow...


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> First kookie rmx coming down tonight at 71 days 12/12.
> 
> Pics to follow...


sounding good....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2014)

Before the chop shots.

1 week veg  



and a J to get me through the trimming


See ya after the trim


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2014)

good looking bud


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2014)

nice size plant for one week veg..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> good looking bud





genuity said:


> nice size plant for one week veg..


Thanks guys.

Yea she's a beast. Has lots of vigor and produces buds hard as rocks.

She explodes outside.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful budsites developing. Tent is over 3/4 full!


----------



## slonez47 (Feb 9, 2014)

slonez47 said:


> Hello folks. It's been a while. Made some adjustments and got some ideas. What's the story on the Agromax tents? I have one on the way. Sprouts are emerald green and freaking have a mind of their own. Everything is looking good and then I read a thread that's about as much fun as getting my junk caught in the zipper that the tents are shit! Somebody say it's not so.


Thanks for the reply. New freaking worry is the Chitown bullshit. My beans just got there and says processed yada yada but it's when they're in my hands that I'll be chill.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 9, 2014)

Well had a few days off from here will be updating what my dogs are like in a couple hours when I go feed them, just can't wait to get then out and do 10 dippy ellsy under 2 600s or 3 400s still undecided


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok some pics from after the trim. 

Enjoy




Have a good night guys. Off to smoke some tigers milk and watch a movie with the girl. Stay high


----------



## budolskie (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good giggles m8 I like


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks brotha. I cant wait until she dries.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 9, 2014)

Haha a bet u can't, still about 6 weeks at least a think for my chop... long time smoking shite and doing without cos it's that shite they sell round here


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

The LA Cup Line:




Just another crappy SoCal day 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2014)

I haven't been out since xmas thank god and don't plan to ever be again.

I'll smoke one for yea..


----------



## budolskie (Feb 9, 2014)

Haha I need to be set up in a 2.4 tent to achieve never being out again,i did manage to get hold of a bag of critical mass last night which is lovely... but they weed looks a lot shitter then previous off them, I think they just rushing it for the coin these days


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

I could not believe how bad some of the buds smelled at the cup today! The two winners for me were: the one that smelled like pure fresh mango hash and the one that smelled like PEZ candy.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello everyone. This is from today how they look ?


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2014)

I thought I'd broken RIU..had a massive post and pressed Reply and then got taken to that Extra Verification Screen and then RIU went down, lol...typical. So you'll just need to imagine the massive reply I done.

Shame about the poor buds at the Cup Mo, whats the story there then?


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2014)

Getting there, look nice and happy......now for the nice light!


Scullkur said:


> Hello everyone. This is from today how they look ?View attachment 2990035


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

I finally cut down all my plants:


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2014)

Was there a special on the pink drying rack Jig?  very nice, hehehe....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

It was same price as the rest but I thought it was cute. :/ Apparently bassman has the same thing in green.

night night.... off to bed for me. I smokes some of my headband, I can only stay awake about 20 minutes. I'm dizzy. This shit is too strong.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2014)

Good stuff, slaap lekker jongen!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I could not believe how bad some of the buds smelled at the cup today! The two winners for me were: the one that smelled like pure fresh mango hash and the one that smelled like PEZ candy.


pez candy?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 10, 2014)

Fuck this shitty candy!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 10, 2014)

well quick update from the flowering room..... you guys any idea why one my dogs looks yellower then the other?? heres the pics

1st 5 dog no1
2nd 4 dog no2
3rd 3 gigabud

last couple them back in the tent


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Hey Slone, people get a bit anal about their tents to be honest. I am sure it will be fine. I got a tent that was only about 180 euro for shipping blah balh and it works a treat....still gets you from A-B.
> 
> And Mr Cinders the cooooboy. Glad you got all your ducks in a row mate. Look forward to seeing you and the lady in friendlier parts soon.


amen to that


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 10, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> amen to that


Nice Avi! That the Diaz bros?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 10, 2014)

they have finally answered our question....

A Scientific Explanation of How Marijuana Causes the Munchies

THC appears to increase our sensitivity to scents and flavors by using naturally occurring neural networks to convince the brain that it's starving


By Joseph Stromberg 

smithsonianmag.com 
February 9, 2014 6:01PM 






It's one of the most well-known effects of marijuana: the powerful surge in appetite many users feel after smoking or ingesting the drug, colloquially known as "the munchies."


Related Content
Is This Chemical a Cure For Marijuana Addiction? 
Marijuana Isn&#8217;t a Pain Killer&#8212;It&#8217;s a Pain Distracter 

For medicinal users that have trouble eating due to chemotherapy, this can be one of the drug's biggest benefits. For recreational users, this benefit can also be rather enjoyable, if unkind on the waistline. But for years, scientists have struggled to understand how marijuana's active ingredient&#8212;tetrahydrocannabinol, or THC&#8212;stimulates appetite.

A new study published today in Nature Neuroscience brings us a bit closer to solving the mystery. A team of European neuroscientists led by Giovanni Marsicano of the University of Bordeaux has found that, in mice, THC fits into receptors in the brain's olfactory bulb, significantly increasing the animals' ability to smell food and leading them to eat more of it. A big part of the reason why you might eat more food after using marijuana, the research indicates, is simply that you can smell and taste it more acutely.

This effect of THC has to do with the underlying reason why the chemical affects the human brain so potently in the first place. Likely produced by the marijuana plant as a self-defense against herbivores who might feel disorientated after eating the plant and avoid it in the future, THC fits into receptors that are part of the brain's natural endocannabinoid system, which helps to control emotions, memory, pain sensitivity and appetite. Our brains typically produce their own chemicals (called cannabinoids) that fit into these same receptors, so by mimicking their activity, THC can artificially alter the same factors in dramatic ways.

The scientists began by exposing mice (increasingly used in neuroscientific research because of the surprising amount of cognitive similarities they share with humans) to banana and almond oils as a test of sensitivity to scent. When they did so, the mice sniffed the oils extensively at first, then stopped showing interest in them, a well-known phenomenon called olfactory habituation. Mice that were dosed with THC, however, kept on sniffing, demonstrating an enhanced sensitivity to the scents. These THC-dosed mice also ate much more chow when given the chance, showing an increased appetite.

The researchers also genetically engineered some mice to lack a type of cannabinoid receptor in their olfactory bulbs and subjected them to the same experiment. They found that even if these mice were given THC, it had no effect: They still habituated to the scent, showing that the drug's scent-enhancing powers involved activity in this region of the brain. In addition, these mice did not demonstrate an increased appetite when given the drug, showing that the "munchies" effect was dependent on olfactory lobe activity as well.

The upshot of all this: If mice are an accurate model for humans, one of the ways that THC increases appetite is by making us more sensitive to the smells of food. Because scent and taste are so closely related, it likely allows us to better taste flavors as well. 

This new finding is likely just a piece of the THC-and-appetite puzzle. Previous research has found that the drug also acts on receptors in a region of the brain called the nucleus accumbens, increasing the release of the neurotransmitter dopamine&#8212;and the sensation of pleasure&#8212;that comes as a result of eating while high. Other work has found that THC additionally interacts with the same sorts of receptors in the hypothalamus, leading to release of the hormone ghrelin, which stimulates hunger.

The one aspect that ties together these disparate mechanisms is that they all involve the brain's natural endocannabinoid systems. THC&#8212;and, by consequence, marijuana&#8212;does much of its work by manipulating the same pathways that the brain uses to normally regulate the senses.

But perhaps most interesting is that the new study hints at a compelling metaphor for the way THC manipulates this natural system: it mimics sensations felt when we're deprived of food. As a final test, the researchers forced some mice to fast for 24 hours, and found that this drove up levels of natural cannabinoids in the olfactory lobe. Not surprisingly, these starved mice showed greater scent sensitivity and ate much more too.

Most intriguing, the genetically engineered mice with olfactory lobes that lacked cannabinoid receptors did not show increased scent sensitivity or appetite even when they were starved. This indicates that both THC and the natural cannabinoids that result from starvation are acting on the same neural pathway to allow us to smell and taste with greater sensitivity, and thus eat more. In other words, THC appears to give us the munchies by convincing our brains that we're starving.



cof


----------



## darebaq (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow. it looks very nice


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 10, 2014)

Figured id show a few. 600 wt between 22-25 days


----------



## ^su (Feb 10, 2014)

5x5 tent 1600watts

2x600 air cooled hoods and a 400w bare bulb


----------



## supchaka (Feb 10, 2014)

37 days. 2nd dose of Avalanche and 1 more to go. I'll start harvesting in 2 weeks at 56 days, then one a day up to 63 days.
I can't seem to make it more than 2 days without taking pictures! I'm really gonna try to wait 2 weeks before my next pics!




























Heres the girl I burnt a bit, Not nearly as much as in the coco. She'll make it to harvest!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^^like^^^^


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 10, 2014)

Su, that looks like a sweet set up! You must have some crazy ventilation going in there. 

Not sure how I missed this thread before. I am growing in a 5x5 with a 600HPS open hood. I added a couple 68 true watt CFLs about 2 weeks into flower as well. This was my first indoor grow in 15 years. It was a breeding project and experiment to find some strains that are medicinal as well as those I just enjoy toking. It is just curing to the point I can judge them now. 

Getting everything set up took longer than I wanted so the ladies got a bit large for the space, I packed 15 in there. Clones were: Jack Herer, Purple Diesel, Harlequin, Jilly Bean, Sugar Plum. From seed, CBD Crew Sweet and Sour Widow, Jack the Ripper X Purple Urkle, Plushberry X Headband, GDP X Harlequin, and JTR X Harlequin. 

So far my favorite smelling and tasting is the GDP X Harlequin. Smells like ripe papaya and has a deep sweet flavor. I can tell it has higher CBD but seems well balanced. Lowest yielding plant and didn't take a clone.

The dried, de-seeded, manicured yield was 12.24 oz better than I thought given I had root aphids, mites, and they were seeded. 

Some Pics:


Here is my journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/746017-first-grow-15-years-multiple.html
Peace,
Cascadian


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 10, 2014)

helloooooo 6. 

How's everyone over here?

Was just tossing some ideas around in the old noggin and wanted to get some input from people who's opinions i value sooooo.

I was thinking about taking the 150 in my tent and running it vert while keeping my 400 horizontal but do not know if it would be as great in real time as it is in my mind.

Anyone run both before???


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2014)

I have read of this being done and it did make for much
better growth lower down (of course ;0).

I wonder what one could do by hanging one vertical, clustering
plants around it, and then to light it from above by a horizontal.

What sort of configuration are you considering?

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2014)

^su said:


> 5x5 tent 1600watts
> 
> 2x600 air cooled hoods and a 400w bare bulb





Is that not whats happening here? ^^^



urban1026835 said:


> helloooooo 6.
> 
> How's everyone over here?
> 
> ...





Javadog said:


> I have read of this being done and it did make for much
> better growth lower down (of course ;0).
> 
> I wonder what one could do by hanging one vertical, clustering
> ...


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 10, 2014)

ooops sorry im a half a fag sometimes.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 10, 2014)

Java- I was thinking i run 5 at a time in a 4x4 so was gonna place them semi circular so i can hang the 150 down the center and leave the open hood above horizontal to see if i like it more and maybe it will help with over growing my tent height wise.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

hey man, im still alive.. I just was thinking about soil and how microbes are my bitches. I make'm eat shit. so I was like gotta drop by the six let em know Im Still Living. [youtube]vbmibwIK6yk[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

did they take away the likes again?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 10, 2014)

I just got back from the Cannabis Cup. Yeah there was stuff there that smells like candy. orange or mango candy. yum. I dabbed so much I ate my face off.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

dababydroman said:


> did they take away the likes again?


yea man they did mensa sounds like all you folks had a hell of a time out there at the la cup


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

looooooooooooooooooooooove. the six.

[youtube]z_v8cUgBEJU[youtube]


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

You were there!? Saturday and Sunday? Did you see me in my top hat?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

[youtube]z_v8cUgBEJU[/youtube]


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

why did the dictators take our likes. haven't we been threw this? everyone bitches till we get'em back


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

They don't give a shit anymore. The pictures suck to upload, posts get dropped, and the whole place was shut down over the weekend. 

Good to see you around droman.


----------



## ^su (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah vertical and horizontal seem to been really efficient, just gotta make sure ventilation is adequate. Here's a different view


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

The likes killed the server. They are trying to fix it. Just use reps instead 

COF - The modern human brain is evolved from the olfactory bulb. That is why smells can give you such intense memories. When we raised our daughters we would have them smell as many different things as possible.

Music sounds better when I am medicated also. I wonder what mechanism causes that?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

I loved your long post DST. Can you keep it a bit shorter next time 

I always copy my posts just before I hit POST. After I lost the first novel I was not ever going to do that again


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

170 posts till I hit five thousand! What do I win?


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

what do you mean when we raised our daughters we would have them smell as many things as possible? and yea i may be a geniiuos but i thought that may have been what happened with the server thing.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

and thanks jigfresh , and bassman999 for noticing.. i came back and had 24 likes and couldent even tell what post they came from . hah. whats up doobie you out there? how did those plants end up for you?


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 10, 2014)

i got the bar tender at our local big bar/club growin some of my shit.. that's awesome to me..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2014)

dababydroman said:


> and thanks jigfresh , and bassman999 for noticing.. i came back and had 24 likes and couldent even tell what post they came from . hah. whats up doobie you out there? how did those plants end up for you?


Always bro, it's good to see old friends. Glad you are alright. Things going smoothly down there for the time? Hope so.

@ Mo... you win a top hat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey, dababydroman, good to see you pop in 

One of your seedlings survived the cold and is going to be a monster. And it's 6-inches tall & 6-inches wide.
Will post pics later tonight.
I'm an old codger and am going to take a nap.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Doobie only has seven more to go so he can tell me!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh snap Doobie 7 more post and maybe you will be the only one with a Like button!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 10, 2014)

That means Jig has two and does not even use them! I dont know what to say about that, so goodnight to all


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha! Like


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2014)

Haha doobie your ALMOST a super stoner by RIU standards,,, maybe you should try a little harder 

Yeah mo all you get is the title of super stoner  at 10k post I'll be a MJ expert,,,, by riu standards lol.


The sight has become less and less enjoyable in recent times. Im hit with several captchas anytime I want to attach or even simply multi reply to posts, super annoying... Posts just vanish when sent through, site crashes all the time, now the uploader and likes are fuked.





Mo, def not liking that line at the cup! The one on 4/20 in denver was a GIANT clusterfuck!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I loved your long post DST. Can you keep it a bit shorter next time
> 
> I always copy my posts just before I hit POST. After I lost the first novel I was not ever going to do that again


yea that crap has happened to me and it is always when you typed a ton of stuff.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 10, 2014)

I was hoping to see some la cup pics in here by now folks!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 10, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I was hoping to see some la cup pics in here by now folks!


sorry I was too busy dabbing to take pics and everything was covered in smoke anyways LOL


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The likes killed the server. They are trying to fix it. Just use reps instead
> 
> COF - The modern human brain is evolved from the olfactory bulb. That is why smells can give you such intense memories. When we raised our daughters we would have them smell as many different things as possible.
> 
> Music sounds better when I am medicated also. I wonder what mechanism causes that?



But they wont let me rep you or any other 6er for that matter either. SO LIKES TO ALL ++++++++++++++REP


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Damn - foiled again!

Here is a pic:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^nice Mo. One year i will be there
my sorry butt was home pollinating buds with fem jizz
View attachment 2990833


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2014)

Here are some shaky movies:

Line 11 AM:




Line 11:30 AM:




TGA booth:





Goodies

Saturday:




Sunday:




Clones:





Boring 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here are some shaky movies:
> 
> Line 11 AM:
> 
> ...



Thanks mo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2014)

Great....Sean Hannity is doing a segment on school kids
using vaping pens. It is hilarious..."melting the plastic"?!?

JD


----------



## supchaka (Feb 10, 2014)

I didnt say I wasn't gonna make a video though! I got MAD iMovie default trailer template skills!
[video=youtube_share;4Uem3rowmAk]http://youtu.be/4Uem3rowmAk[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 10, 2014)

big props that was mad sick


supchaka said:


> I didnt say I wasn't gonna make a video though! I got MAD iMovie default trailer template skills!
> [video=youtube_share;4Uem3rowmAk]http://youtu.be/4Uem3rowmAk[/video]


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice work Supchaka, totally looks like pro work... Wish I was savvy enough to put together a vid like that! 
I would "like" it but will just have to rep instead. 

Peace,
Cascadian


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, another long multi quote post gone.....timed-out, wtf.

Looks like you had fun at the Cup Mo.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello everyone. I want to ask becouse i have 2 couples ( 4 plants ) 2 is indica i think 2 is sativa can u help me to discover is it true ??
Indica look amazing i think )


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You were there!? Saturday and Sunday? Did you see me in my top hat?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Were u the dude in a top hat carrying a red ipad cam everywhere? Cuz i was the white unicorn.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 11, 2014)

Supchaka, ++rep, That was the best homemade grow video trailer.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome movie bro.

DST.... we've given you like 3 or 4 solutions to your post losing efforts. Just pick one and use it. You'll be more fulfilled.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just ordered me a 20 pack of boveda 62 packs


----------



## mofoberto (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, please take a look at this set up. Let me know what everyone thinks.

4x4 grow tent


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I didnt say I wasn't gonna make a video though! I got MAD iMovie default trailer template skills!
> [video=youtube_share;4Uem3rowmAk]http://youtu.be/4Uem3rowmAk[/video]


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to supchaka again. 



*


DST said:


> Well, another long multi quote post gone.....timed-out, wtf.
> 
> Looks like you had fun at the Cup Mo.


Sorry to hear this, sounds like the site randomly shut down again, happens all the time get used to it. 
Im kinda discouraged by riu telling someone they dont smoke enough when they were asking and complaining about the site note working properly. 



giggles26 said:


> Just ordered me a 20 pack of boveda 62 packs


likes, I still haven't gotten any lol said I would months and months ago. 



mofoberto said:


> Hello everyone, please take a look at this set up. Let me know what everyone thinks.
> 
> 4x4 grow tent
> 
> ...


They look nice and happy, keep that going


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2014)

Just a few shots of the new seedling station:







400watts of 6500k T-12 flouros:






Tent pR0n still to come...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2014)

And here is a pic of the plant grown from a seed from dababydroman:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

good looking plant so is the dog you posted on the other thread


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2014)

My Dog from *breedersboutique:

*


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

Is that a secret salt shaker or something?

Love the setup doob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2014)

mofoberto said:


> Hello everyone, please take a look at this set up. Let me know what everyone thinks.
> 
> 4x4 grow tent
> 
> ...


Healthy looking plants 
You might want to consider putting something wide & soft around the string where it goes around the trunk of the plants so it doesn't dent in the phloem as the plant grows bigger. Anything that won't abrade or promote rot will work, like some rubber tubing, rubber from an old innertube, polyester cloth, etc.. 




Dr.D81 said:


> good looking plant so is the dog you posted on the other thread


Thanks doc 
The colder weather slowed all the younglings down, so they're a little behind schedule, but alive & kickin' 



jigfresh said:


> Is that a secret salt shaker or something?
> 
> Love the setup doob.


You failed to notice my secret stash of Flintstone chewables next to the salt (which is the most knocked over thing on my computer desk)


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Love that curved bank of floros  plants looking healthy too.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2014)

My Seedlings are under 6 T8 Bulbs so you got me beat with your 10 bulbs Doob, lol.

I do have 23 out of 32 seeds that have popped up so far and this evening will make 5 days since putting the seeds in plugs. I was considering pulling the plugs that don't sprout by tomorrow


----------



## mofoberto (Feb 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Healthy looking plants
> You might want to consider putting something wide & soft around the string where it goes around the trunk of the plants so it doesn't dent in the phloem as the plant grows bigger. Anything that won't abrade or promote rot will work, like some rubber tubing, rubber from an old innertube, polyester cloth, etc..
> 
> 
> Thats a good idea. : )


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

I guess it is secret. lol

EDIT: Love the screename mofoberto. That's my favorite taco shop.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> My Seedlings are under 6 T8 Bulbs so you got me beat with your 10 bulbs Doob, lol.
> 
> I do have 23 out of 32 seeds that have popped up so far and this evening will make 5 days since putting the seeds in plugs. I was considering pulling the plugs that don't sprout by tomorrow



Iv noticed sometimes when I give up and stop watering the non sprouts they decide to then go ahead and pop lol.


----------



## mofoberto (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks jigfresh....taco shop with the name mofoberto is a taco shop I need to visit before I die. lol


----------



## smaher (Feb 11, 2014)

critical Kush


----------



## mofoberto (Feb 11, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2991380 critical Kush


looks good. You use HPS through out?


----------



## smaher (Feb 11, 2014)

mofoberto said:


> looks good. You use HPS through out?


As well as LEDs


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2014)

@ Whodat - Not a bad idea. Maybe I'll do that and give them another day or two. 

My problem is I'm never sure when to pull them from the prop tray and stick them in the hydro system. I feel it's easier with clones to time that for some reason


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll usual pull them from the seed trays once I know they are rootbound, about a week or two from sprout depending on vigor. Im done growing from seed for a while wich means no new genetics for a while, I'll be running these berry bubble and BnS from clones until I make a move to friendlier pastures.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

that is what i am thinking blue pit ,dog, fireballs, og, purple wreck and cherry puff to finish the year


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

The thing is I dont want to find something I really like and have to ditch it soon after lol


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2014)

Makes perfect sense. This will be my last run for a while and I have no clones so these seeds are what it is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

i have moved clones before and can do it again many ways to get it done and many more seeds to grow and we cant for get the Alligator kush i have flowering now


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2014)

Time to walk across the street for work, lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah ill follow that new fashion  This year is all about Dog's, Lemon Skunk, Goji Og and db x livers.
Seems like the clone curse is long gone 
Oh and im gonna wash for a friend this weekend! He says he has a dwc system for me, when i have a cannoli for him. Healla nice


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Have a good one dez


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah ill follow that new fashion  This year is all about Dog's, Lemon Skunk, Goji Og and db x livers.
> Seems like the clone curse is long gone
> Oh and im gonna wash for a friend this weekend! He says he has a dwc system for me, when i have a cannoli for him. Healla nice



Sounds like a good trade to me!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a question.
Popped some Engineer Dream s33ds (R),4 were female, vegged a couple of months, took a few clones each, and threw the plants from s33d into flower, took down @71days, which turned out fantastic.
I vegged the first set of clones a couple months , took some clones, & then threw the 1[SUP]st[/SUP]set into flower, seems the [SUP]1st[/SUP] set decided to *all *turn into boy's (pic). 
Grew along side a few XXX's from s33d, same tents, cloner,feed ,sched, light and they are all well & female. I was really looking forward to running ED again.
My question is will the clones,( 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] set), now in cups in veg be male, female, or he-she's?






Tnx, bob


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

If it's a male the clone will also be a male. 

Whatever the mom/dad is the offspring will be identical.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

sounds like some kind of stress is odd though


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Im guessing the mother plant was mislabeled and was actually a "father" plant. Thats just my guess, Im having a hard time imagining a female plants clones all being full on males? ANY chance the donor plant was mixed up on accident?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

that would make more since


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2014)

Four diff plants ( all flowered, drying now), 3-5 clones from each plant.
No chance of mis-lable
All turned 100% male, no female flowers at all.
Good news is my BB order showed up yesterday,


so
im tossing the suspect clones & mom/dad's..
and popping some Dog & Fireballs


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2014)

That is a total mystery, never seen that happen, and especially so out and out male....crazy stuff, Bob. Would have been interesting to throw one of the others in just to see if it did the same.


BobBitchen said:


> I have a question.
> Popped some Engineer Dream s33ds (R),4 were female, vegged a couple of months, took a few clones each, and threw the plants from s33d into flower, took down @71days, which turned out fantastic.
> I vegged the first set of clones a couple months , took some clones, & then threw the 1[SUP]st[/SUP]set into flower, seems the [SUP]1st[/SUP] set decided to *all *turn into boy's (pic).
> Grew along side a few XXX's from s33d, same tents, cloner,feed ,sched, light and they are all well & female. I was really looking forward to running ED again.
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah Iv never heard of anything like it happening before. Those are full on males, cant see any pistols from here... Strange.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2014)

Frack Doob, I felt compelled to pull two of my four T-8s in my Veg closet.

I need to get out of "Tier 4".

JD

P.S. I will buy T-5s in the future. My two T-5 lamp is very cool at less than 100W.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

And suddenly it makes sense why local police are so willing to help the DEA.... they get to keep the money from the shit they take. Makes me think of papapayne. 

http://www.mademan.com/the-pro-pot-cop-who-came-in-from-the-cold/

But the vast majority of drug enforcement money comes from &#8216;asset forfeiture,&#8217; a system that allows cops to seize any property&#8212;a house, a car, cash&#8212;associated with drugs and allows them to keep, sell, or auction it. The DEA keeps 20 percent of the proceeds and returns 80 percent to the local authorities in cash. According to Justice Department, assets forfeited in MJ cases from 2002-2012 accounted for $1 billion of the $6.5 billion from all drug busts. &#8220;Local cops are addicted to asset forfeiture,&#8221; says Bradley, who once saw a cop take $1,000 from someone with pot, get a money order from the bank, mail it to the feds for reimbursement and receive a check for $800 in the mail. &#8220;They get all excited when they calculate the value of the property they seize. They look at it like shopping.&#8221; Both Colorado and Washington where pot is legal, are down $18 million in revenue, according to a recent report in the Wall Street Journal, because they are no longer seizing grows and the assets associated with them.

That cash incentive also had the unintended effect of perverting crime prevention. Nate witnessed this firsthand in 2007 while investigating a scam in which a prostitute and a high school principal were teaming up to rob and extort johns. When he requested additional men to help with a sting operation that could lead to an arrest his superior told him that the department didn&#8217;t have the budget for overtime. Fast forward one month when Nate was called to investigate a massive 800-plant pot garden in someone&#8217;s back yard. Thirty deputies were paid overtime to chop down and destroy the plants. &#8220;I saw this and thought, &#8216;Two of those guys could have helped me close my case,&#8217; but we had no funds for that. A garden takes priority because the DEA grants are there.&#8221;


Read more: http://www.mademan.com/the-pro-pot-cop-who-came-in-from-the-cold/#ixzz2t2njge6l


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2014)

that is so fucked up. it's just a legit mafia


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 11, 2014)

Some ice from my friend. Gets the job done, but no way near "oh la la" 
Lemon Skunk(Left)SnowLAnd(Right)
Some early taken down soil dog


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

Perfect way to put it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 11, 2014)

We're lucky about electricity rates. 
They are by KW/hour and by time of day (reduced rates after 9pm, which is when I run my light during flowering).
Crazy how much some of you have to pay for power.

-----
*on a happy note (cue angelic choir of castrati): 

my next post here will be my 5,000th, so I'm finishing up a quick vid to celebrate it.
Which, as we all know, means I will be lurking until it is done.

**on a sad note (cue dramatically devilish ditty by The Four Tenors):

I have lots of chores to do, too. 

But am going to multitask like a mofo and will have it all finished by tonight.

And, when I return, I will be one step closer to total world domination as I am elevated to Super Stoner status and am brought one secret ring closer to exposing the still beating heart of the "Cannabinatti", WHERE, no matter HOW many millions of $U.S. GBP, Euros, or Euro hookers they will throw at me, no matter HOW many casks of 100 year old single malt Scotch they send me to loosen me up, nor how many free plasma induction light fixtures they choose to set me up with, I will ALWAYS remember the countless little people I stepped on and crawled over to get where I am today!

Time for some hits from the bong, 
as I work on my project.

Getting fucking high 
is my aim, 
it's my object.

Listen to this tune,
while we all smoke the chronic.
Weed from Oscar Goldman 
is always bionic. 

Bubbles in the glass 
look like sweet milk, 

Pull up the fucking stem, 
suck it in like raw silk,

knock you on your ass you must always clear the glass.

I'm running out of rhymes,
flying high and running low,
on times....

... something about "French mimes"...

... merde...

... here's some real rap... 

[video=youtube_share;xbpbA8l9nr4]http://youtu.be/xbpbA8l9nr4[/video]


_*I'll see you all later today/tonight (will be lurking)!!!*_


=_=_=_=_=_=_=_=

*edit: what THAT guy rapped, too! \/\/\/


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Perfect way to put it.


Fuck tha police! 

[video=youtube_share;WiX7GTelTPM]http://youtu.be/WiX7GTelTPM[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

cant wait doobie
that is a good why to put it the FED-mafia


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Always good for a laugh, doobs :/) thanks!
looking forward to 5k and beyond!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 11, 2014)

When I grew up in Orlando they had undercover cop squads that would pull up in the hood in blacked out vans and bust every body on the streets and take what ever. 1/2 the time they would take the drugs and money and release them. It was straight up robbery in the name of the law. All the money and drugs would stay within this squad for " operations". This was Central Florida's answer to crack.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

dekWEEK FOUR LOOKING GOOD


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

I have the "County Card" in LA. According to my 420 attorney, this makes cops liable civilly for any damage they do to my operation or property. They won't bash and smash if they think they might have to pay for it later. Registering with the gov has a perk, I guess.


jigfresh said:


> And suddenly it makes sense why local police are so willing to help the DEA.... they get to keep the money from the shit they take. Makes me think of papapayne.
> 
> http://www.mademan.com/the-pro-pot-cop-who-came-in-from-the-cold/
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> I have the "County Card" in LA. According to my 420 attorney, this makes cops liable civilly for any damage they do to my operation or property. They won't bash and smash if they think they might have to pay for it later. Registering with the gov has a perk, I guess.


if you can i can get 20 years for a jay in Louisiana right now and they have fucked my place up before


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

lets say you get 10 seeds that pop and are viable to teenage. label them one to ten. take a cut of each when big enough and label those to match the parent clone. _dont mix them up!_ put right into your flower room. watch them every day. _*as SOON and I do mean as soon*_ as you see male preflowers on, say, 1 and 7, pull those clones *out of flower* so you don't pollinate that stuff and send plants one and seven to the compost heap. keep watching the others to make sure they are female. when you know 2-6 and 8-10 are female, you take clones of those. trash the tiny clones that were test set cuz they are too small to yield anything. 



BobBitchen said:


> I have a question.
> Popped some Engineer Dream s33ds (R),4 were female, vegged a couple of months, took a few clones each, and threw the plants from s33d into flower, took down @71days, which turned out fantastic.
> I vegged the first set of clones a couple months , took some clones, & then threw the 1[SUP]st[/SUP]set into flower, seems the [SUP]1st[/SUP] set decided to *all *turn into boy's (pic).
> Grew along side a few XXX's from s33d, same tents, cloner,feed ,sched, light and they are all well & female. I was really looking forward to running ED again.
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> if you can i can get 20 years for a jay in Louisiana right now and they have fucked my place up before


 that totally sucks. the good news is the tide of public opinion is changing and Louisiana will eventually learn that the cost of enforcement and imprisonment for a 'jay' is not in their best interest. I had a rookie cop in beverly hills tell me that my car smelled like weed. i said whats wrong with that. he screamed 'it's illegal!" and I said "is it????" he's a rookie so I am sure his supervisor, who was right there, will sort him out. the judge didn't like the case either and I drove away from both the traffic stop and the court date. cowboy cops crack me up....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

the problem in this state is the amount of corruption in this state the law and the dope guys the cops them selves sometimes it is hard to do anything. to many people making money to change any thinghttp://www.ksla.com/story/21710616/louisiana-state-trooper-arrested-on-drug-charges this was right before i moved south


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;ETxmCCsMoD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETxmCCsMoD0&amp;feature=kp[/video]
.................


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^like[video=youtube;IPY2bF-AdU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPY2bF-AdU0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> lets say you get 10 seeds that pop and are viable to teenage. label them one to ten. take a cut of each when big enough and label those to match the parent clone. _dont mix them up!_ put right into your flower room. watch them every day. _*as SOON and I do mean as soon*_ as you see male preflowers on, say, 1 and 7, pull those clones *out of flower* so you don't pollinate that stuff and send plants one and seven to the compost heap. keep watching the others to make sure they are female. when you know 2-6 and 8-10 are female, you take clones of those. trash the tiny clones that were test set cuz they are too small to yield anything.



I don't seem to have a problem cloning, or sexing, I seem to have a problem with magical sex changing plants.
All four mothers used were flowered just fine, drying now.
I could understand a couple hermi's but 100% male parts on all clones !!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

We can all dream...

[video=youtube;mIs_bP-NKs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=channel&amp;gl=NL&amp;hl=nl&amp;v=mIs_bP-NKs8[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

you have found a grow i want no part of trimming  need cheap labor  that was a lot of rockwool also


----------



## amgprb (Feb 11, 2014)

Whats up 6ers??!!

Gonna b choppin down my big plushberry prob 2moro! My 400 watt box was gettin really crowded and the new hood for my other 400 watt box hasnt come in yet. My 600 is currently occupied, and when it is done, i will be moving a plushberry or 2, purple kush, sour cherry and dog into it. My 400 veg box will then only hold my Cherry BOMBs in it for flower. When the new hood finally gets here, i will have a couple more Plush berrys to flower and any other overfill from the other boxes.... get it? Good! Lol

Sooooo to help with the over population, i set this up today for shits and giggles:



1 plushberry under a 150 watt COB. Will b my first time actually flowering under an LED. (Damn these fuckin LEDs make me feal sick)

So within 2 weeks, i will be flowering using 2x 400 watt HPS, 1x 600 watt HPS and 1x 150 watt COB


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> you have found a grow i want no part of trimming  need cheap labor  that was a lot of rockwool also


haha you got that right!
I couldnt see if that was rockwool or what, I thought it may just be earth covered with plastic to keep moisture in and reflect light. 



amgprb said:


> Whats up 6ers??!!
> 
> Gonna b choppin down my big plushberry prob 2moro! My 400 watt box was gettin really crowded and the new hood for my other 400 watt box hasnt come in yet. My 600 is currently occupied, and when it is done, i will be moving a plushberry or 2, purple kush, sour cherry and dog into it. My 400 veg box will then only hold my Cherry BOMBs in it for flower. When the new hood finally gets here, i will have a couple more Plush berrys to flower and any other overfill from the other boxes.... get it? Good! Lol
> 
> ...



Thats sweet  you shouldn't have to water that thing but once every 10 days, hehe. Also digging the array of lights, whats COB? ceramic something something??







For anyone interested~~~~


[h=1]Organicann, Juxtapoz Announce High Art Design Contest[/h]Posted on *February 11, 2014 at 12:29 pm* by Oscar Pascual in Business, Lifestyle


Email
0
Print
1​







​


We all know that smoking some good weed can lead to creating awesome art. Now your green muse might just win you a cool five grand, as Santa Rosa dispensary Organicann and visual art magazine _Juxtapoz_ have teamed up to announce the High Art challenge.
The competition invites artists from all corners of the land to design package brand art for three of Organicanns loveliest strains: Mendocann, Royal Humboldt, and Kronic Kush. The winners art will be featured on the packaging for a year with $5,000 as the cherry on top. Second and third place winners receive $2500 and $1000 respectively.
Entry deadline is March 9 at 4:20 p.m. Visit _Juxtapoz_ to download a template and submit your design.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

i will put something in doobie you down?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

I know doobies down


----------



## amgprb (Feb 11, 2014)

Whodat

Not sure what kind to b honest. It has 2 - 2"x2" 75 watt chips with "fish eye" globes over them.

Yeah, in a 10 gallon tuperware tote, I doubt i will have to water her once a week! Lol, im not complaining as I already have my hands full!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey doc heres another look at that greenhouse 


[video=youtube;sKclY04Typw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKclY04Typw[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

no rock wool just plastic


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2014)

Are they using CO2?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

You could see the "weeds" starting to take over between the rows, they must have covered them later on or something. In the veggie garden I use hay for mulching, the soil gobbles it up in the end adding more organic matter. A permeable mulch may have kept it too humid in there maybe? IDK i gotta get my greenhouse game up!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Are they using CO2?


I dont think so MO, would be quite wasteful with all the venting going on.... Well they are technically using co2  not augmenting it I believe.


Sorry about all the multi posting lately,,, every time I go to edit a post I have to go through a set of captcha things...


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2014)

where was that greenhouse grow? guy sounded Aussy?

moring everyone...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

DST said:


> where was that greenhouse grow? guy sounded Aussy?
> 
> moring everyone...



Goedemorgen D  That greenhouse belongs to Mr Nice S33ds.... Its a mighty fine ganja farm from the looks of it  But where it is that I do not know.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like it's right next to a main road....lol.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 12, 2014)

Dudes i'am one big dilemma I think in the future if i harvest the plant in next two or trhee monts. Now I will explain why.I have a neighbor who works for the federal.we live house against house.he's my friend about seven or eight years Note this works for the cops he does have tattoos but he makes tattoos becouse have three kids this man is amazing friend dude.He catch many people like me in our city so my thought is it worth to get involved in that notlegal business ?  Sorry for bad englesh google is not good translate ....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you say MrNice?







He was at the LA Cup - reminded me of Benny Hill!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a dilemma that only you yourself can sort out. As your plants grow bigger YOU WILL NEED TO FILTER THE AIR, if you do not your friend will most likely smell it next door anyway. Even with air filtration, if you are growing in your house there will be a hint of a smell unless your set up is spot on. So, do you want to loose this friend? Is he more important than growing a bit of weed? You could always try to find out what he would do if he came across a friend with weed? Either way, it's your decision only. Good luck.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 12, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I didnt say I wasn't gonna make a video though! I got MAD iMovie default trailer template skills!
> [video=youtube_share;4Uem3rowmAk]http://youtu.be/4Uem3rowmAk[/video]


was so great had to quote it again..+rep


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 12, 2014)

D-none of my friends are more important then growing me herbs.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

How did I miss the Chaka movie!? That was very professional!


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 12, 2014)

bob- sorry to hear just wrote a huge post and then mid type poof it is gone.....LAME


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2014)

Indeed, a very professional template


Mohican said:


> How did I miss the Chaka movie!? That was very professional!


And Urban, I know what you mean, getting rid of Mary is a hard one......I guess it depends on the situation and the person. Where do we draw the line.......wifes, husbands, girlfriends, partners, children???? I know for one thing, if it was a neighbour then bore off neighbour


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2014)

I quit when my children were wee ones. Started back up when the youngest turned 21  I found a couple of moments in between where it was OK!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

Howdy doody folk's, what's the topic today! To grow or not to grow. Ive had alot of that over the year's and one thing ive continually noticed is when your doing away, stopping doesn't seem a big deal, its a few months down the line and not even the money or available good's that the whole prob. You actually miss it and think wtf did i do that for. 
Theres a fine line with the kid's around, ( well call it a GREY AREA ) but friend's should understand nowaday's even if they'r non smoker's.
Just my 2 bob's worth


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2014)

When you over in the hood Cinders?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

end of month weekend mate!


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2014)

okydoky, keep me posted on sms....will need to introduce you to the Brouwerij! Get you mellowed out and giggly on some 8% triple distilled beer, with some bong chasers

frikkin mites are back with avengance, clones, veg cupboard, flower room....luckily at the start of flower so it's all out war with the nastiest shit I can find.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

Brouwerij, i'll need to google that haha but got a clue, sound's like a plan mate! Its been a while since i was over, and with the tolerance being as low as it is likely to get messy!

That'll be the bug's coming in from the cold


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 12, 2014)

If I close my eyes and dream really big my shed turns into that greenhouse, then I wake up!

I decided to pop some Deep psychosis the sativa seeds I have to go with my clones next run. I do think I'm keeping 1 of the bp clones out and see if I can't get a monster from it outside.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

That sound like a plan too jimmer, im yet to see anything other than superb pheno's of the blue pitt's and looking forward to seeing the deep psyco. Ive got a friend running E/Dream's and D/Blue, im going to check them out n couple week's, i'll catch a couple snap's


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 12, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> That sound like a plan too jimmer, im yet to see anything other than superb pheno's of the blue pitt's and looking forward to seeing the deep psyco. Ive got a friend running E/Dream's and D/Blue, im going to check them out n couple week's, i'll catch a couple snap's


I can't wait to taste it along with the pk. So far I love the bb strains I've grown. It's going to be a long 8 weeks. I really loved a casey jones freebie I got from them, kick my self in the arse for not keeping it around. I have to hide that jar from the gf or she'll smoke it all. I'm hooked on the dog like a chicken head on crack!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

I hear you man, the Casey is also one of my all time fav's. I ran it twice and never cloned it, but just got a new one going from reg. seed's and it has that same stank!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doc heres another look at that greenhouse
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;sKclY04Typw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKclY04Typw[/video]


huge greenhouse! Looks like too much work to me


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm at 25 sprouts now so I have what I had hoped for. Anything more is just to give me choices on what to run and what to toss. I pulled one plug out and it has roots showing already too. The dome will come off today so hopefully my light is close enough to keep stretch to a minimum. I can't adjust the light the way I hung it this time so I'll have to raise the tray with something if it's not close enough


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 12, 2014)

GFOG week 3... More to come later...Like Green Crack and Chocolope...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn mohican, Wish I could be there with you!

Are those mr nice on sale at the cup or were they handouts? Either way, super cool!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Damn mohican, Wish I could be there with you!
> 
> Are those mr nice on sale at the cup or were they handouts? Either way, super cool!


Come trim for me and I'll give you freebies


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2014)

mmmm.....iso


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Come trim for me and I'll give you freebies


Sent you PM but don't know if u got it. I am so out of it right now..

P90X and goji will do that to ya.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn G wish we could have a toke sesh  that stuff looks gooood.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

i am thinking the same jimmer but i was thinking all the non keeps are goingDat do look good G


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks guys,
still panning for gold.........






im looking for some type of tube,and a mini pressure pump type thing..cause letting the iso just run threw the filter takes for ever....somewhat like bho tools.
i wish iso came in a can like that..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> mmmm.....iso





Flaming Pie said:


> Sent you PM but don't know if u got it. I am so out of it right now..
> 
> P90X and goji will do that to ya.





whodatnation said:


> Damn G wish we could have a toke sesh  that stuff looks gooood.





genuity said:


> thanks guys,
> still panning for gold.........
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE!!!!!

What kinda tube are you looking for g? A glass one? Oh and you got me wanting to go make some more iso lol

@who we all need to have a smoke sesh 

@flaming yes I got it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2014)

Excuse the double post but damn captcha, anyways...


KOOKIE IS DRY! well at least part of her is ready to jar, time to sample  Smells soooooooo goood


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;aBTyMTnGlZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBTyMTnGlZM[/video]

at :50 in the vid,the crude contraption(not talking shit) he is useing,im trying to make a lil bit better one than that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

i know a British guy in Ruston, LA that makes injectors and fishing lure molds i bet he could make you one.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i know a British guy in Ruston, LA that makes injectors and fishing lure molds i bet he could make you one.


like......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2014)

his son in law Rupert won the world power lifting last year. I remodeled there has here in the states.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 12, 2014)

supchaka....i like your movie trailer. the credits were the best. i take it you live in LA and work in the movie biz. ??

scullkur.... don't grow liviing that close to a Fed. you are asking for trouble. 


genuity.... that shatter looks PURE

whodat.... hi

mohican ... so that was you at the Cup with the tophat and the ipad video thingamajig? that means I've seen two ppl from here in real life. weird. cool. we saw each other and I made your raw recording.
bobbitchen sorry. didn't mean to talk to you like you are a newbie. I'm just like no way did they turn into complete males. weird. 

DST... thanks for starting the coolest thread and making me feel like less of a hermit.

everyone.....at the cup I smelled this solvent-less wax called Errlstar. smelled like mangoes and looked like mango nectar


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

Where can i see Mo's vids of the Cup? I just saw the one of the line for people waiting to get in....Mo?????

Some little things that I got going on over here and over there...somewhere....
No matter how I try, I'll never get a decent overall shot of the bloody cab! So here's some random ones of me flailing my hand around with my camera in the dark



































Dream Dog




















Tent filling out nicely...another week maybe then flip










Rooftops back open, weeded out some weed, good old Tupils have popped up again with a nice few offsets as welll by the looks of things.

@Mensa, my pleasure is in your leisure

Peace, 

DST


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking good d.

Oh and I just clicked on them and it took me to the link with the video.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

DST I have found myself wondering what your setup was like. 

Now, I know.

Pretty sweet. 

Air cooled tube 600s? is there a fan thru that?

that tent is dope too.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

and now, may I present....

my over exposed night photos of the girls who will be sacrificed to the Canna Gods tomoro:
View attachment 2993048


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

you are going to be busy tomorrow Mensa....makes my fingers cramp up just thinking about it

And yup, I got an 8inch ruck blowing through the cool tubes. Cool tubes are also 8 inch/ 2000mm.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

That's packed in the vert. cab mate, talk about using space! WOW. Dream DOG look's like a champ  Glad you brought up the fan set-up, i was asking Don and Jig about the whole set-up of the cool-tube. Is it pulling through your filter>tube> and> out>>>>> ? I saw a couple how to's on the tube and it seem's weird to pull hot air through. Or a separate fan ? ' 8 inch Ruck lmbo '


Mensa, they look great buddy, nice haul.

Im a day older and starting to show, no grey hair yet but got a lump in my left breast thats red and quite sore! Just as i get the quak's letter for the middle age M.O.T
I'm sure its not much but you dont realize how scary it is untill its you with a weird lump.
One thing the lass dug up about what it might be was chronic marijuana use!!!! No Joke!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

I think it is all posted on the 2014 LA Cup thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

DST i'm gonna trim dry this time. if its dry it doesn't really matter when I trim it or how fast it gets done. everything dries at the same pace and cures at the same time. I'm just gonna chop those bitches and let em dry on the scrog. I can't move em so they can just stay right there for a week. I heard that allowing the plants to dry whole draws all the fluids to the buds as the leaves die, which makes sense to me (I do have a degree in Botany). then the leaves just fall off. no need for defoliating, which is sticky and time-consuming. then I'll break them down to branches and hang em on the dry rack under the trays. and then I'm gonna trim dry. that way theres no rush to get my room back up asap cuz the veg room is overcrowded etc. It will be up as my work cures in a cool dark safe place elsewhere. I can then start wearing down my fingers. I no longer employ trimmers either. one threatened me and ran his mouth. one quit on the spot because I was overcompensating her and tried to renegotiate. one, after we finished, told me he was a 'snake' (he was a Hollywood guy so no surprise there). no thanks. I will cramp my fingers like u said and watch lots of Drugs Inc on DVR .......ALL BY MYSELF FOR A GOOD LONG TIME


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 13, 2014)

G, If you wanted to add a little pres. couldn't you use the same rig for bho and just use a bike pump to pressurize it and get the same results as in the video? It's got my curiosity perked up a little. I know when I use butane, afterwards i always use a hand air pump to push whats left out and a good amount comes out. 

Mensabarbie, sweet looking room, but as D said, I feel for your hands!

Have any of you used the stick on tarp zippers with panda film, and if so, how did they hold up? I have a 100 ft roll coming to line my shed with when I removed my extra insulation this spring and was thinking about picking a couple up for obvious reasons.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Glad you brought up the fan set-up, i was asking Don and Jig about the whole set-up of the cool-tube. Is it pulling through your filter>tube> and> out>>>>> ? I saw a couple how to's on the tube and it seem's weird to pull hot air through. Or a separate fan ? ' 8 inch Ruck lmbo '
> 
> 
> ~I was wondering and thinking the same thing. I run sealed air myself. Never seen many vert setups either but I like the idea. My canopy gets so thick I wish I could get light to the lower parts like vert does.
> ...


~cINDY GUy are you a 'Cindy' or a Guy? curious. chronic marijuana use and lumps? tell more as you learn it and I hope you are ok. 

PS May I be a 'lass' instead of a 'buddy'? I like 'lass'.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 13, 2014)

DST said:


> Indeed, a very professional template
> 
> 
> And Urban, I know what you mean, getting rid of Mary is a hard one......I guess it depends on the situation and the person. Where do we draw the line.......wifes, husbands, girlfriends, partners, children???? I know for one thing, if it was a neighbour then bore off neighbour



i agree that a child would be my only reason to quit since they cannot make the decision themselves yet where the gf wife significant other knew what they were getting into before they moved in.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

a fella!!! Dont ask re; the user name, i had to change profile at short notice lol, and no prob's lass


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Have any of you used the stick on tarp zippers with panda film, and if so, how did they hold up? I have a 100 ft roll coming to line my shed with when I removed my extra insulation this spring and was thinking about picking a couple up for obvious reasons.


jimmer yes I have used exactly that. I have what I call a 'tarp maze' LOL 

sorry had to stop to chuckle about the term
I have used the stick on zippers. they work really well. you just put up your door and... ok I'm gonna break it down for everyone:

TARP MAZE ZIP DOOR METHOD to prevent light leaks and contain aromas
cut your piece bigger than the door you are sealing 
face the white side of the panda paper to the plants/lights and the black side to the exterior of the grow room aka THE DARK SIDE 
tack to ceiling with a little overlap (2" or more) using a thin piece of board like a carpet installer might use
staple to ceiling taking care to leave overlap along sides of door as well
never staple or nail DIRECTLY thru panda paper as is will tear and create light leaks; use a thick tape like Gorilla (black) and staple through squares or strips of that on top of the panda film. the staples won't tear it very easily
make your door tight or you will trip on it and rip it out
take your zipper and start at the bottom and stretch the zipper up to plot your direction and tack the top with tape to hold it. pull the backing off and press firmly along entire length of the zipper. 
once you are done turn your grow lights on and stand on the dark side. you will see light leaks all around the edges. you may even have small punctures in the panda paper. using your overlap and your gaffers tape, seal the edges around the door and tack small pieces of tape on light leaks until there are none. 

*a few recommendations: *
`start at floor level to avoid tripping on the tarp maze
`use the black zippers, not the blue and white ones. black zippers absorb all light and the white ones .... don't. they seem better quality as well
`if the door has negative pressure on it the zipper-to-panda adhesion will fail. support door by taping zipper down with black gaffers tape on both sides and apply pressure to seal. 
`buy a few extra zippers to have on hand as they do fail with usage. just slap one on next to the old one and tape the other one closed with gorilla or black gaffers tape.


I hope that helps
Mensa Barbie the Goddess Grower


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

Great explanation there, i love to see folks take the time and effort to give even a little advice or the own opinion from experience!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Mensabarbie, I think you have my question more than cover. I appreciate the extra info, I'll be picking up an extra zipper then for sure. I just don't like my door set-up and see a real easy fix for now.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL more than covered. I figured I might as well spell out the A-Z for the next newbie who just needs a tarp maze door to make his life easier. sorry for the overkill LOL now Im gonna add pics


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

Tarp maze door pics


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

Tarp maze door pics
View attachment 2993145View attachment 2993133View attachment 2993134View attachment 2993135View attachment 2993144


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

i tried deleting that extra post.... hmmmm 

help?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 13, 2014)

you're welcome Jimmer. I thought I might as well spell it out to help others. I taught myself a lot by googling 'how-to' info. I've also ruined more than one crop due to light leaks. 


jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks Mensabarbie, I think you have my question more than cover. I appreciate the extra info, I'll be picking up an extra zipper then for sure. I just don't like my door set-up and see a real easy fix for now.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

I had to go to a haberdashery (sp) store and buy velcro for my doors as Holland is a fukkin useless place unless you fancy buying cheese, weed, or overpriced bikes...rip off country I live in ffs. You would have thought that bikes might have even been cheap here...nope, extra pricey! And don't get me started on the 42-52% tax we pay.

Ok, on a positive note, what a buzz I had this morning. Took my son swimming for the first time! Spent the whole time with his fist jammed in his gob, lol.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

Mornin 6ers.... I NEED HELP!!!!! Lol

To much trimming, and no one to help! Ughhh



My fingers are already gettin raw!!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

Mensabarbie: this bud is for u! Chicks alway love pretty pink things! Haha


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

I am glueing myself to everything! Shit is so damn sticky! Already cleaned off a big black bugger from my scissors, had to smoke that shot n take a short break! So damn tasty!!!

More trim pr0n for Club 600!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

amgprb, did you pm me the other day? I think i accidentally deleted it man, resend if you did!

EDIT: Nice buds BTW!


----------



## Macto (Feb 13, 2014)

mensabarbie your plants are incredible great work , post more pics if you want!! >_<


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> amgprb, did you pm me the other day? I think i accidentally deleted it man, resend if you did!
> 
> EDIT: Nice buds BTW!


No sir, Wasnt me brother. But i have been meaning to pm u about something!

Thanks for the compliment!

I have never found such colorful buds that were so damn potent!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

hahah ok!?

some shatter i've been trying out! almost ready to rock!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ok!?
> 
> some shatter i've been trying out! almost ready to rock!


Looks delicious!!! I cant wait for my wax run with my popcorn and trim! This has the most intense terp profile of almost anything i have ever grown!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah this is a mix of strains so i dunno how it's going to be high wise. it stinks though which i'm pleased about as i'd heard you lose flavour winterizing bho.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah this is a mix of strains so i dunno how it's going to be high wise. it stinks though which i'm pleased about as i'd heard you lose flavour winterizing bho.


Yeah, i personally only do 2 or 3 cans at a time. Makes about 5+ grams of wax. This way it is alaways fresh. If im runnin low, i make another run


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

think i used 4 tins to fill a 1.8 L thermos twice obv not to the brim.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

I have not been sucessful with shatter. It always turns out like taffy for some reason? But damn, do i make some tasty wax!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

Mmmmm...... Cherry Bomb wax! Yummy!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

the winterizing with ethanol is the trick.

nice wax btw


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2014)

I like doors with hinges and a handle


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

DST said:


> you are going to be busy tomorrow Mensa....makes my fingers cramp up just thinking about it
> 
> And yup, I got an 8inch ruck blowing through the cool tubes. Cool tubes are also 8 inch/ 2000mm.


2000mm sounds like so much more 



mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 2993060View attachment 2993062View attachment 2993064View attachment 2993065
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.
> View attachment 2993070



Perfecto! 
Try your dry trimming over a fine screen used for hash maybe a 160u or there abouts. Dry trimming will knock some trichs off but if your ready to collect them it no biggie. 
Heard that on not liking trimmers, been flying solo for quite a while over here. 



Cindyguygrower said:


> I'm sure its not much but you dont realize how scary it is untill its you with a weird lump.
> One thing the lass dug up about what it might be was chronic marijuana use!!!! No Joke!


My initial thought was a spider bite or something, I hope its nothing serious. But really the doc said a red painful lump on the body could be from canna use? That sounds like a giant crock of shit to me,,,, trust me, Im not a doctor.
Seriously though as canna is a natural anti inflammatory that sounds crazy to me. 




jimmer6577 said:


> Have any of you used the stick on tarp zippers with panda film, and if so, how did they hold up? I have a 100 ft roll coming to line my shed with when I removed my extra insulation this spring and was thinking about picking a couple up for obvious reasons.


Gorilla Tape... Thats what you'll need!



DST said:


> Ok, on a positive note, what a buzz I had this morning. Took my son swimming for the first time! Spent the whole time with his fist jammed in his gob, lol.


Haha that awesome, thanks for that. I did LOTS of swimming throughout my childhood, for some reason less and less as time goes on though... Boo hoo.



amgprb said:


> Mornin 6ers.... I NEED HELP!!!!! Lol
> 
> To much trimming, and no one to help! Ughhh
> 
> ...


Thats looking real nice 



Macto said:


> mensabarbie your plants are incredible great work , post more pics if you want!! >_<


haha love those glasses.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ok!?
> 
> some shatter i've been trying out! almost ready to rock!



Yummy!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I like doors with hinges and a handle


Me too. I ran zippered reflective material for a while and it's good too but I prefer a door with some light proofing around it. I just layer material on either side of my door and no light gets through.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I like doors with hinges and a handle


I have a door now, but it was a big design flaw in my shed. Opening and closing it takes up space I want to use for vegging for outdoors this summer. I've tried to reconfigure a door to the side so it doesn't take up space but then I can't get into my back 1/2 of the flower area with out moving 10 plants. If I remove the door and use the panda film a have full access to flower area and need just a path into it through the veg area.I plan on filling up my whole veg area soon for spring. The only way to really done it would have been to have to separate entrances from outside and that would create a whole different issues with heat loss. The rest of the film was just to use for reflective material on my walls when I can remove the mylar lined insulation I have on their now to save on heating cost.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

DST said:


> Ok, on a positive note, what a buzz I had this morning. Took my son swimming for the first time! Spent the whole time with his fist jammed in his gob, lol.


hehe just saw this on the interwebs and thought of you and yours


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2014)

^ That is fricking adorable!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Jimmer - what about sliding pocket doors?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2014)

What about a collapsing door like DST uses:

http://www.grainger.com/product/5DWT0?gclid=CIOs2bmAyrwCFRSPfgodE14AUA&cm_mmc=PPC:GooglePLA-_-Security-_-Door and Door Frames-_-5DWT0&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=5DWT0&ef_id=UpzgTQAAAC8bDRBz:20140213210359:s


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jimmer - what about sliding pocket doors?





jigfresh said:


> What about a collapsing door like DST uses:
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/product/5DWT0?gclid=CIOs2bmAyrwCFRSPfgodE14AUA&cm_mmc=PPC:GooglePLA-_-Security-_-Door and Door Frames-_-5DWT0&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=5DWT0&ef_id=UpzgTQAAAC8bDRBz:20140213210359:s


Both great ideas, I like the collapsing door. Good spring project when removing extra insulation a must do.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2014)

A pocket door sounds dope and could be done in my room I think. It would open up more useable space for sure. Don't know why I never thought of it while building the room two times.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

Door ideas 

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home/wildly-futuristic-doors-klemens-torggler/


[video=youtube;44HoNeIYt4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44HoNeIYt4Q[/video]


This would be nice too...








​Alright sixers I'll be out for the weekend, yall stay high and keep that pr0n going 






​


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> 2000mm sounds like so much more
> 
> !


the funny thing is, it's only 200mm, haha....but still sound like you get a lot of bang for your buck...like this>> mwahahaha, one hundred trillion dollarrrrrrrrs


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;cKKHSAE1gIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKKHSAE1gIs[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 13, 2014)

I LIKE that very much


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 13, 2014)

First time going to try this indoor, anybody ever use or hear good/bad things about Uno grow tents. Here is the link http://www.hmoonhydro.com/product_info.php?cPath=89&products_id=1623&osCsid=75e542uk7rcupsigonjghd73h4 . Also should I go with a 600w or 1000w light system? Any help/advice would be great. I forgot to add I am looking at the 4x4 tent.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey DST - I cringed when I saw that first door work. Great for us grups but I see some finger mishaps occurring with the yins


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Star Trek Reference:

Grups, a contraction of "grown ups", was the word used by the Onlies, or children, of Miri's planet to refer to adults. On that world, adults and children entering puberty developed the fatal form of the life prolongation complex. Blue blemishes covered their skin, and they became insane and dangerous.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Star Trek Reference:
> 
> Grups, a contraction of "grown ups", was the word used by the Onlies, or children, of Miri's planet to refer to adults. On that world, adults and children entering puberty developed the fatal form of the life prolongation complex. Blue blemishes covered their skin, and they became insane and dangerous.


*
Bang! Bang! On the head!*

Great episode....and early Michael J. Pollard appearance too.

BTW, I bought some of those bills online as gag gifts D. Hilarious.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

One of my favorite episodes - very '60s man.

He was great in Scrooged.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Are those bills real or a gag?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 13, 2014)

Can you guys recomend a colloidal silver spray I can purchase via internet please? I want to purchase not make myself. Thanks


----------



## amgprb (Feb 13, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Can you guys recomend a colloidal silver spray I can purchase via internet please? I want to purchase not make myself. Thanks


Tiresias Mist


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Can you guys recomend a colloidal silver spray I can purchase via internet please? I want to purchase not make myself. Thanks


Just curious as to why you don't want to make it? Idc but it's stupid easy and I think it's better then the spray you buy.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok thanks y'all. Giggles I just dont want to do it. If I can spend $20-$30 and have it delivered, to me it is worth it. Driving and purchasing supplies seems like I can get it sent to my front door for same price or less. Money isnt the issue tho. I want it done right and I don t have time for experimenting with it hoping it is done correctly.


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 13, 2014)

First time going to try this indoor, anybody ever use or hear good/bad things about Uno grow tents. Here is the linkhttp://www.hmoonhydro.com/product_in...psigonjghd73h4 . Also should I go with a 600w or 1000w light system? Any help/advice would be great. I forgot to add I am looking at the 4x4 tent..........anybody at all ?​


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 13, 2014)

Forst time indoor i think with that 32w lamp i make great job how u think team ???


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 13, 2014)

And dudes advice me for some good autoflow indica sort no more of 65-70 days flow times ...  Thank you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

not many on here run autos Scullkur.

Sipa 600 all the way


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 13, 2014)

Dudes im 100% when somebody of u trim down the cateledons the plants get more grow speed im new in this science but when i trim it the stems realy fucking grow verry veery fast


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

Javadog said:


> *
> Bang! Bang! On the head!*
> 
> Great episode....and early Michael J. Pollard appearance too.
> ...





Mohican said:


> Are those bills real or a gag?


They are real Mo. Zimmer is/was a trully fukked economy with Super High Inflation. Thanks Robert you dumb fuk! Don't know if you have much exposure to what the regime or system is like in Zimbabwe, but it's fucked. 

Anyway, my Mums partner gave us £500 in single £1 scottish notes for my son when he was born. They are all numbered sequentially. By all accounts they go for about £5 for one note at the moment. In the UK they are still legal tender but are not really printed as they replaced with coins. It would be funny trying to spend them in England as you always get grief trying to spend Scottish issued sterling bank notes when you go South of the Border.....yet they threaten Scotland that if they seperate from England that they will not be allowed to take Sterling as a currency...quite funny and sad at the same time really.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

lots of info in there nice d


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentines Day DST! How is Friday?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 14, 2014)

well 30 days into 12/12 for my 2 dogs and 1 gigabud what do yous lads recon,,,, i dont think there nowt special like but gona leave about another 5 weeks at least
cant wait to get them out and a 2.4 in

1st 4 pics dog 1
2nd 4 pics dog 2
3rd 4 pics gigabud


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2014)

Firday is going a bit upsy downsy so far....wifes day off so she's in bed and the wee yin only had half his expressed bottle!!! Dad not happy!!!! Then came the Poonami, lol. However he is dressed and now trying to pull his monkey toy into two


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2014)

pictures can say a lot of things, but like my old parts says, "it's all in the smoking".....if everything was based on looks we'd have a bunch of idiots at the top of the human pile..oh, hang on, we do have a bunch of idiots at the top of the pile, lol.....


budolskie said:


> well 30 days into 12/12 for my 2 dogs and 1 gigabud what do yous lads recon,,,, i dont think there nowt special like but gona leave about another 5 weeks at least
> cant wait to get them out and a 2.4 in
> 
> 1st 4 pics dog 1
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Feb 14, 2014)

ii thats it i suppose, i just ment the crystals coming on i know 1 needs a bit nitrogen and have added it to the nutes the last feed.. still glad i never scrapped them tho the smoke should be good they smell lovely just not very much i doubt to last me 12 weeks or so haha


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Do you celebrate St Valentine's day in the Dam? Instead of Roses and Chocolates is it Tulips and Cheese?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 14, 2014)

now heres a couple from my veg room aswell.......

1st 2 akorn aka snowbud
2nd 2 caramel ice
3rd 2 cuts from the selfed dippy ellsy (going to be potted up and took to the flower room to make sure she is a fem so i can get 10 for my 2.4)
4th 2 cuts from my dogs that are on flower now
5th 2 sage n sour
6th 2 skunk no1
7th 2 my dippy ellsy mother (hopefully she is a selfed)
last 2, 1 of my blue pit regs and then them all back in the veg room.....


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2014)

They celebrate Valentines day but we tend not to. We celebrate everyday instead


Mohican said:


> Do you celebrate St Valentine's day in the Dam? Instead of Roses and Chocolates is it Tulips and Cheese?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 14, 2014)

DST said:


> They celebrate Valentines day but we tend not to. We celebrate everyday instead


Could be a hallmark card.


I get my kids tomorrow and my baby girl is turning 13 on Monday. I'm glad they aren't like dad, I was stealing my dads weed by then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

Poonami  hahhaahhaa

You know i was telling the lads last night. I'm doing nowt for valentines, i take the lass out when we feel like it and get her a box of chocs or flowers now n then. got her a card obv! I'm not stupid haha

lad in the office has printed one of these for his lass!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I got the coolest present for the day today. Wife had craft time with babe while I was away the other day. It must have been fun.



I also found someone to guy my old guitar. I'm getting $350 for what I paid $500 for in 1998. Not bad return on something that has a lot of use over quite a few years.

And lastly, I visited my parolee friend yesterday in his apartment. He's doing really well and real wonderful surprise is Hannah loved the heck out of him. Like never seen her light up that much aside from her mother. It was so cool. Very rewarding moment yesterday, like everything has fallen into place. 

EDIT: Yow owe me 9p. LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

way better than the 9p option big poppa


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm such a tool... I got/ did nothing for my lady. Will have to be on my good behaviour to make up for it.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 14, 2014)

i did that last year jig and mine was in a right mood all day, made me out to be a right cunt haha.... but £5 card and balloon and shes over the moon bought me a bag white rhino she has ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

9p card aint looking so bad eh jig


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

Some early morning vday pr0n.....


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

some thick nugs you got going giggs,she looks right.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

very nice giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> some thick nugs you got going giggs,she looks right.





Dr.D81 said:


> very nice giggles


Thanks guys

I don't think I had a single one not produce fat nugs lol, but of course the 2200 watts helped to I'm sure ha.

I had to feed this bitch yesterday as she isn't showing any signs of letting up at day 75, must be my landrace coming through lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 9p card aint looking so bad eh jig


I think I'll print out the tescos card you posted... bet wife would get a kick out of that. Coming through in a pinch mate.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just a cool video found on youtube

[youtube]hMM_T_PJ0Rs[/youtube]


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> Dudes im 100% when somebody of u trim down the cateledons the plants get more grow speed im new in this science but when i trim it the stems realy fucking grow verry veery fast


 why would you trim off the cotyledons? those are the food for the seedling that give it the energy to grow leaves and roots. how is the plant supposed to get food without leaves, roots or cotyledons? they will fall off by themselves when they are no longer needed. why do you think we eat nuts for energy? 

SMH (shaking my head)


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

That's the first time I've ever heard that one. I tend to leave my yins alone and let them do their thing


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

Very pretty looking buds Mensa


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

I dont get that either, cotyledons fall away once the plant has taken all it can, then snip away on those shriveled things. 

Leave it till then.


On another note. Second 600 is leading to some rapid growth!
Back in 600 thread legitimately now lol.
Sin City new line Blue Petroleum. 6/6 females!





Aligee's Firedog (Wifi x Aliendog)


Left em alone for a few days, they were starving, so bumped up the feed and starting to get that normal colour back.

Hope you like the odd socks!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a cool video found on youtube
> 
> [youtube]hMM_T_PJ0Rs[/youtube]



that was a super dope video


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> that was a super dope video


I know right?!?

It's fucking time! I'm ready to be free!

As long as big pharma doesn't take over.....


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

i was like.... are those socked feet? LOL


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I know right?!?
> 
> It's fucking time! I'm ready to be free!
> 
> As long as big pharma doesn't take over.....


big pharma will still have to hire us to do it for them


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

those are some fat-leafed bitches welsh. nice. 6/6 females? I got lucky like that one time and the bitches yielded almost 2g/watt.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> those are some fat-leafed bitches welsh. nice. 6/6 females? I got lucky like that one time and the bitches yielded almost 2g/watt.


Whoa! Thats some serious returns.

Yeah I do love my Indicas. 

I dont know what I'm aiming for in numbers, its a percy thing really. A few old'uns up in the hills get bits but most goes to me!

I love getting this serious dankness on the go when no one at all has even heard of SinCity until they smoked my cookies!

Pure fluke on the fem situation I know. I put 6 Blue Petrol, 3 Firedog, 2 DNA LA Fem and 2 Sin City GSC Fem. I was expecting more males that 1 Firedog??


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

I got fem white fire OG seeds from attitude. ridiculously expensive cuz the breeder was OG Raskal ($150 US for 7 seeds and I got two packs) saved 3 for another time, popped 11, 6 made it. took cuts and sent to flower to verify sex. all 6 fem. ok. grew them out to see which was the best but gave up and didn't keep a mom. I don't have room to pop hundreds of seeds to get the right pheno. they didn't really smell too much but the high was MONEY.



welshwizzard said:


> Whoa! Thats some serious returns.
> 
> Yeah I do love my Indicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

sorry it was a g/w not 2.... but almost 2 lb/light


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> i was like.... are those socked feet? LOL


haha I just saw this.

I changed after a shower and now have the opposite pair on. Funky footed Friday.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm pushing 0.4 g/w over here.... 

[youtube]ybMbrQaU5aA[/youtube]

View attachment 2994646View attachment 2994645View attachment 2994644View attachment 2994643


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

.4gm/watt of deliciousness, is what I see. mmmmmmmmmmm.........Headband...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

So beautiful! I think your wife will like some of those flowers for V-Day!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

Got my wife a card and a small bracelet for Vday. I picked up a card for the kids to sign too this year. I'm stoked I remembered haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont know about his but mine would love them. see is getting og


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

It will be funny when FTD offers the OG bouquet!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

Is that all Head Band Jig ? Looks good man!
This is me now got round to getting thing's rolling, at a point i wasn't sure if i was going to but.......






Left to Right we have: Casey Jones > SLH > Exodus Cheese or Psycosis ( cant remember when i gave the snip's out which one it was ) And coming through are some DOG's.

The tent is a pop-up cupboard i got for 8 sheets, it will do grand atm


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

All headband mate. It's fruity smelling... kinda like berries a little.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 14, 2014)

Ughhhh, gettin so tired of trimming!

Damn, i went to Walmart today. They were setting up the garden center for spring. And to my surprise, what do i find for $9.00?! FISKARS!!! So, i bought 4 pairs for that price!!!



And a lil more trim pr0n for your viewing enjoyment! Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Ughhhh, gettin so tired of trimming!
> 
> Damn, i went to Walmart today. They were setting up the garden center for spring. And to my surprise, what do i find for $9.00?! FISKARS!!! So, i bought 4 pairs for that price!!!


They carry them all of the time in the fabric section.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

ah Ha, was just looking around for you cof, on previous page is a snap of the Casey! I'll get you a couple shot's of the one flowering and the Extrema bru!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> All headband mate. It's fruity smelling... kinda like berries a little.


man i love that strain, my DOG is H.B leaning, and ive still one or two H.B pip's im sure. Maybe just inspired me to give them a go


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2014)

you can usually find me in the 600.

things are looking up. One more obstacle is removed.



DOJ allows banks to do limited business with legal marijuana sellers
Published February 14, 2014
&#8226; FoxNews.com

The Justice Department took the unprecedented step Friday of clearing the way for banks to do limited business with marijuana sellers, releasing guidelines for how banks can work with pot shops in states where it's legal. 

The new memo is designed to dovetail with legal guidance the Justice Department issued last year to federal prosecutors. In that document, Deputy Attorney General James Cole outlined eight instances where federal authorities would still investigate and prosecute marijuana sales. Under the latest guidelines, banks would also be prohibited from dealing with sellers engaged in any of those illicit activities. 

Friday&#8217;s guidance is intended to increase availability of financial services for legal marijuana businesses. But it still preserves the government's power to enforce criminal laws.

&#8220;These guidelines, together with the Treasury Department&#8217;s guidance to financial institutions, are intended to increase the availability of financial services for marijuana businesses &#8211; that are licensed and regulated &#8211; while at the same time preserving and enhancing important law enforcement tools,&#8221; a Treasury Department spokesperson said in a written statement.

Washington state and Colorado became the first states in the country to approve recreational use of pot. There is currently a push to make Alaska the third state to do so



cof


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

That will set a federal precedent for acknowledging the legality of Cannabis!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice day at the beach!

[video=youtube_share;E1smv6jb9to]http://youtu.be/E1smv6jb9to[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 14, 2014)

Both CSS look like they are gearing up for some HUGE colas!

Prob will start taking some flash pics soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh, that is 2 1/2 weeks into 12/12.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been saving this for my lady.

I've been saving this for her since she loved the color.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

^^beautiful^^


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Is that all Head Band Jig ? Looks good man!
> This is me now got round to getting thing's rolling, at a point i wasn't sure if i was going to but.......
> 
> 
> ...


I like the line up. I just popped 6 psycosis of the sativa and the 3 lonely beans I found in my dog(fingers crossed). 

Update on my door. The panda film and zipper, even with a second layer, can't over come my lights in the veg area. Once again being cheap cost me extra in the long run. Tomorrow I'm off to find a collapsible/piano door or a pocket door. I zipped my self inside the flower area and it still looked like a night light in the whole door way. I know if I blocked of the veg area a little it would help but I want full access to floor space. I am seeing bud, but it goes without saying.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Ughhhh, gettin so tired of trimming!
> 
> Damn, i went to Walmart today. They were setting up the garden center for spring. And to my surprise, what do i find for $9.00?! FISKARS!!! So, i bought 4 pairs for that price!!!
> 
> ...


nice buds next year look at the fall sale i payed $4 a pair. COF that is great news. jimmer now that is a Vday present


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 14, 2014)

My Gf gave me devil makes three tickets. I thought I had her this year, but I was wrong. I didn't even know they where coming. She found them on 4/23 in a small club.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn.... that's a bad ass GF. She definitely deserves the lovely flower you 'picked' her.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

FAK day 56 12/12.

Getting close, prob another 10 days.

View attachment 2995038


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

i so want to find some raskel gear it looks fire every time. i have the fireballs f2 going into flower soon and it has his gear in it


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

def looks like a fak leaner giggs......

12/12 room at 14 days flowering






all Honeybee CLONES.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

alligator kush #13View attachment 2995131


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

That honeybee is the SHEIT!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That honeybee is the SHEIT!!!


next years menu


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> def looks like a fak leaner giggs......
> 
> 12/12 room at 14 days flowering
> 
> ...


Nice bro, very nice.

What's the lineage on the fak? Think 65 day is good?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2014)

Numbers are in. Right about 6 oz. A little over a gram short. So 167 grams from 450 w of LED's.

If you use g/w, that's about 0.37 g/w. I would say my average in the closet using HID's was around 0.40-0.42, something like that. So using those numbers it's about 10% lower yield using g/w with the LED's vs HID's.

If one considers the electricity difference between the 6" 435 cfm I was running 24/7 with HIDs vs the 50 cfm bathroom fan I ran 24/7 I think the yield per electricity would be right on with the HID grows I've done.

As for quality, these are the best flavored buds I've grown. The smoke is too strong for me, I gave some to a friend today, we'll await his report. He smokes a LOT so he should be a good judge.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

fak=fire og / alien kush


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2014)

^^^yup

that what you got giggs is FAK X (PLAT.BUBBA X OG)

THIS IS (PLAT.BUBBA X OG)






i took her at 65 days.

the fak i let go 65-70 days.

i think it was a good match,and f2's are in order for BB..

sounds good to me jig,id like to get 1 or 2 of them to add to the grow room...the white ones tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

Well hell yea that's what I like to hear. 

I'll just let her go, I'm not 100% on the date, I know she started flowering in dec but I'm not sure if it's the 20th or before, everyone was flipped on the 2nd but she was the last to show, either way I love the way she looks!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

i am looking at giving these a try http://www.ebay.com/itm/4PCS-50W-Cool-White-LED-Flood-Spot-Light-Outdoor-High-Power-Landscape-Lamp/371007232507?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222002&algo=SIC.FIT&ao=1&asc=163&meid=4846398157777600005&pid=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=121276017068&


----------



## supchaka (Feb 14, 2014)

Me n the wife came up to San Francisco for the valentine weekend. Still here ATM. We went to Alcatraz today, pretty cool tour. I hit up a shop called the bloom room. Nicest dispensary I'd say I've been in, although not the biggest. I complimented the guy on a nice place and told him I was from so cal and he was like yeah we have some nice ones here but you fuckers got 100's down there! I said yeah I guess u got me there.

We're leaving tomorrow so I just picked up a brownie and a joint. I fully intended on partaking on that brownie with my wife and I made the mistake of letting her go first cuz I wants to go eat first. She ate half and 40 min later said she was really high. We came back to the hotel and I was still gonna join her and she actually talked me out of it! She smokes less than I yet still has a stronger tolerance than I do and I trusted her judgement when she said it would get me way too high! So I just got to live vicariously through her. Even she was too high and popped an Ativan, once it kicked in she fuckin passed out so that's where I'm at now  

it it will be 3 days since I saw my plants by the time we get home, I'm sure they miss me a lot! I'll look to upload some trip pics when I get time tomorrow.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Jimmer, btw, those lone DOG pip's will/should grow the same plant bro, My Maiden DOG gave me a few and just a few odd one's here and there over the years, but ant time ive grew them theyr like clone's only better growth structure coming from seed 

Some fine specimens here tonight! @ Giggles, Dr.D81, jimmer and Gen you got a load coming, that platinum x looked right on the money!


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2014)

Morning folks, my wife got a Valentines card from our son so I didn't want to step on his toes so didn't bother getting her anything. I did make her a nice dinner though (same dinner I made when I propossed to her), so did get some brownie points....allthough no booty as I fell asleep on the couch, whoops.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

haha, i do the same too often. ( dinner and stay up crashing on the couch ) This young lad of mine come's through at night out his bed saying " I want to come to daddy's room " 
Now his new thing is to get up around 6-6:30, bairn's eh mate!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2014)

some DOG just before the chop....






58 days and she's ready.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 15, 2014)

Lovely COF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2014)

nice colours cof, looks HB dom, looks bloody lovely. hows she hit or is this a 1st outing?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2014)

She looks nice cof wish mine was ready for the chop!


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 15, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Me n the wife came up to San Francisco for the valentine weekend. Still here ATM. We went to Alcatraz today, pretty cool tour. I hit up a shop called the bloom room. Nicest dispensary I'd say I've been in, although not the biggest. I complimented the guy on a nice place and told him I was from so cal and he was like yeah we have some nice ones here but you fuckers got 100's down there! I said yeah I guess u got me there.
> 
> We're leaving tomorrow so I just picked up a brownie and a joint. I fully intended on partaking on that brownie with my wife and I made the mistake of letting her go first cuz I wants to go eat first. She ate half and 40 min later said she was really high. We came back to the hotel and I was still gonna join her and she actually talked me out of it! She smokes less than I yet still has a stronger tolerance than I do and I trusted her judgement when she said it would get me way too high! So I just got to live vicariously through her. Even she was too high and popped an Ativan, once it kicked in she fuckin passed out so that's where I'm at now
> 
> it it will be 3 days since I saw my plants by the time we get home, I'm sure they miss me a lot! I'll look to upload some trip pics when I get time tomorrow.


hey chaka used to live about 15 minutes from the wharf and one of my fondest memories is taking the fairy over with my madre for the alcatraz tour..

the whole wharf is actually a good time for those who have never been.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 15, 2014)

Discover it please  Male or female how u think ?


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 15, 2014)

hi chub 600!
i was busy those last times with work at home , 
the smoking cabinet!




first garden seedling of the year , tomatoes , salade


preparing the new chick generation


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 15, 2014)

i also clean all the animal aera ;beds,houses,shit... of the porcs and chickens : 4 m3 of compost for next year......


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2014)

looking real good^^^^


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice colours cof, looks HB dom, looks bloody lovely. hows she hit or is this a 1st outing?


She will take your head off.
I had a batch of bad soil that cost me several of my mother plants and I've been without her while I made another. This is the first full run from a new mother......but clones sure are slow to root.


cof


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 15, 2014)

i post few pics of our next grow,

agent orange
View attachment 2995365
View attachment 2995372

lande races , "laksao,laos" , thai (up north)(collect by myself during travels)
View attachment 2995383
look this double leaf thai
View attachment 2995385

amnesia core


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks again Don. Was a real hit.


----------



## la resistance verte (Feb 15, 2014)

take a look , its funny
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/06/high-danger-hydrangea-french-police-hunt-gang


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm back!!!
5,000 posts ! ! !
WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!
(I know: big deal)
Staying away from here is worse than quitting cigs!
Too much awesome pR0n in the last couple of days to properly mention so I'll just yell: _*"WOW!!!!!"*_

So, for my official 5,000th post, I made this little movie for you all, hope you enjoy:


[youtube]am2Gjb0Cwuo[/youtube]




And, if not, here's something no one can hate:


[youtube]0Uc3ZrmhDN4[/youtube]


Thanks for putting up with my horrible puns, bad jokes, and ocassional moodines, and un-ending off-topic posts!
You ready for the next 5,000!?!?!?



Love you guys!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

right on doobie hope all had a nice vday no butty for me ether D be a few days. love the cards jig. cof that is great looking i put 5 of my dogs in flower last night. keep the two stocky ones in veg for now.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2014)

like....

love the vid doobie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks, doc 

I was going to record a bass cover video, too, but sliced open the end of my left thumb while getting frisky cutting some drywall yesterday, so playing my bass was out of the question.

Well, I'm off to get a couple more plumbing parts so I can finish installing a disposal under the kitchen sink (My V-day gift to the wife. Super duper romantical, eh?).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks gen 
It sure does suck to not post stuff here for a couple of days, and I'm glad to be back


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZB1KZueNQsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB1KZueNQsY[/video]all you BD talk that you would find this funny. try not to kill your self on that house of yours doobie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

/\/\/\
like


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2014)

Only place better to be than Home Depot on a sunny saturday morning, is on the club 600 with the crew. 

Hope it's sunny where you are, or at least warm in your house. If neither of those, I hope there is some sunshine in your heart. If not that, just keep going, the sun will come back.

[youtube]HLUX0y4EptA[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2014)

I hear ya Jig. We're heading to the beach in a couple hours to take advantage of the great weather.

that's a cool video for that song too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

^^^like^^^


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello team. Please help me !!! Give me a reason why this happen


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 15, 2014)

green crack and chocolope week 1


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 15, 2014)

I think the reason is becouse i give him to mutch water this morning. its that the reason ?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2014)

afrawfraw said:


> View attachment 2995527green crack and chocolope week 1


Some big girls Afraw


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> I think the reason is becouse i give him to mutch water this morning. its that the reason ?


the plant looks fine to me.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 15, 2014)

This yellow think its not a problem ???


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2014)

It looks veryhappy other than the two little spots. I wouldn't trip on it


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2014)

looks like a "water" burn to me...as in drops of water left on a leaf that causes a burn.


cof


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Only place better to be than Home Depot on a sunny saturday morning, is on the club 600 with the crew.
> 
> Hope it's sunny where you are, or at least warm in your house. If neither of those, I hope there is some sunshine in your heart. If not that, just keep going, the sun will come back.
> 
> [youtube]HLUX0y4EptA[/youtube]



amen. i love it when that horn kicks in


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

Good news:

*http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-mh-marijuana-business-20140214,0,4563513.story#axzz2tQ3gSvl2*

*The feds give a green light to the marijuana business*






Will that be cash or charge? A customer assesses the wares in a Denver marijuana emporium; new federal rules make pot a bankable business. (Chris Schneider / Dallas Morning News)

By Michael Hiltzik
February 14, 2014, 2:26 p.m.

If you're keeping track of what so far has been the creeping acceptance and legalization of marijuana in the U.S., on Friday things took a huge leap forward.
The U.S. Treasury issued guidelines stating, in effect, that it's legal for banks to provide financial services to marijuana-related businesses. That removes a huge impediment to the growth of the businesses, for up to now federal banking restrictions have forced them to operate in cash.
The Obama administration plainly recognizes that with the sale or use of marijuana now legal in some form in 20 states and the District of Columbia, the old restrictions are anachronistic. Worse, they foster crime: The essence of anti-money-laundering enforcement is to move business activity out of cash and into auditable, trackable transactions, such as bank and credit card accounts.
What we're seeing is a fascinating example of how a long-standing social and legal norm starts to change. Think same-sex relationships and gay marriage. The impetus for change originates in a few states; they demonstrate that presumed consequences don't follow, and the old norm yields to the new norm, first slowly and then at greater speed; and at some interim point the federal government -- whether through legislation, executive order or judicial directive -- adjusts to the new world and forces the last holdouts to join in.
Allowing marijuana businesses to get straight with the banking system is a key step along that continuum, though it represents less than total surrender. As my colleague Timothy M. Phelps reports, Friday's guidance from the Treasury's Financial Crimes Enforcement Network, or FinCEN, takes the liberalization of pot laws and regulations about as far as the administration thinks it can go. It's not overturning federal drug law, which still defines marijuana as a controlled substance illegal to sell or distribute. It's not endorsing the state initiatives.
But the Treasury is building on liberalized criminal guidelines issued last August by the Department of Justice. The DOJ similarly bowed to reality by relegating the pursuit of routine pot users and sellers to a very low priority. Instead, the DOJ listed its chief enforcement concerns as (among a few other things) preventing the sale of marijuana to minors, diverting revenue that goes to criminal enterprises or gangs and keeping pot trading from being used as a cover for the trafficking of harder drugs.
Pressure on the feds to lighten up has come particularly from the state governments of Colorado and Washington, which have gone further than any other states in legalizing marijuana. But the new guidelines still are freighted with the loopiness of America's drug laws, which consistently have been applied more harshly in minority and poor communities than white and middle- or upper-class precincts.
Since marijuana isn't being made legal in the eyes of federal law, it's unclear whether banks, or which banks, will accept deposits or offer loans to marijuana-sellers, or whether you'll be able to use Visa or MasterCard at your local dealerhip. For example, since pot is still technically illegal, banks will still be required to file "suspicious activity reports," which identify transactions they think may be related to criminal activities, on any dealings with marijuana businesses.
They will be permitted to file "marijuana limited" suspicious activity reports, which state in effect that, yes, we know this is illegal, but it's only marijuana. But they'll also be expected to keep a lookout for red flags -- businesses that seem to be making a lot more money from marijuana than would be expected in their state, say, or a lot more than their competitors. In a way, marijuana businesses may end up with a lot more scrutiny from their bankers than they expected.
Yet as acceptance and legalization of marijuana spreads, today may be looked back on as a landmark moment: the birth of Ganja Inc.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2014)

Guess what I'm up to!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome article. That makes me happy happy happy. I wish i had some of that Agent Orange too!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2014)

Took a sample of FAK today, will see what it's like in a couple days.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you for info ) So i don't need panic right ?


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2014)

duchieman said:


> View attachment 2995589
> 
> Guess what I'm up to!


i likes that........gro-kashi?

and REALLY great photo skills.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks gen. I don't know what gro-kashi is, but it's not that. 

These are my peat pellets soaking in an aerated tea of worm castings, molasses, kelp, effective micro-organisms and concentrated sea water. After the brew I added some fish hydrolysate and placed it on the heat mat to come alive. 

Fairy landed here a few days ago and I'll be putting down two phenos of Deep Psychosis and some Psycho Killer Surprise!

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 15, 2014)

This is a Psyco Killer suprise Gen... 

"The Baseball Bat"











As you can see, it was left to Veg. in a small pot and never got a chance to branch out, the re-potted into slightly bigger for flowering and this is the result.
Still got one or two pip's!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2014)

I see they took the "like" button away again. Nice post you have there Cind.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Dutchie, how goes it buddy! I'm just at the start of getting thing's going again, cant come quick enough, almost 9 month off!!!

Looking forward to giving this pip a try, it was while smoking through some Exodus cheese that a came across this single seed in a pre-flower under a BIG cola. Ive never had a male in the tent and only thing i can think of is when pulling a couple nanner's off a DOG i grew from her selfed pip's.







I'll find out soon enough, fingers crossed for a male i think! Not that i'd cry if its a fe-male lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Guess what I'm up to!





genuity said:


> i likes that........gro-kashi?
> 
> and REALLY great photo skills.





duchieman said:


> Thanks gen. I don't know what gro-kashi is, but it's not that.
> 
> These are my peat pellets soaking in an aerated tea of worm castings, molasses, kelp, effective micro-organisms and concentrated sea water. After the brew I added some fish hydrolysate and placed it on the heat mat to come alive.
> 
> ...


Duchie!
Good to see you pop in! 
Nice pic!
I was going to say it looked like there was some fungus among us, and I was right 
Hoping you're well over there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

duchieman said:


> View attachment 2995589
> 
> Guess what I'm up to!


i love the macro work you can make great picks out of unexpected stuff


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah C, I'm just getting rolling again too. Chopped my last crop about a year ago. In a new place and it's settling down again so I'm starting back up. 

Doobie, no fooling you. lol Good to see you too. I'm well. About 8 weeks left in my program and I'm fini! I hope you and your Misses are good and your new place is treating you well. 

Dr. D81. That's my new (used) lens. Canon 100mm f2.8 macro. This one was hand held. I'm looking forward to putting it on a tripod and taking shots of my future trichs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, the new home is great, but a little bit of a fixer-upper here & there, but nothing major.
Great to see you getting started back up with the grow! 
Those pellets look fertile as all get out!
Will be good to see your grow pics ("photos", in your case. I just snap "pics")


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Yeah C, I'm just getting rolling again too. Chopped my last crop about a year ago. In a new place and it's settling down again so I'm starting back up.
> 
> Doobie, no fooling you. lol Good to see you too. I'm well. About 8 weeks left in my program and I'm fini! I hope you and your Misses are good and your new place is treating you well.
> 
> Dr. D81. That's my new (used) lens. Canon 100mm f2.8 macro. This one was hand held. I'm looking forward to putting it on a tripod and taking shots of my future trichs.


right on i have nikon myself need a new body still have a shit load of gear, lenses lights the whole shabang


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, the new home is great, but a little bit of a fixer-upper here & there, but nothing major.
> Great to see you getting started back up with the grow!
> Those pellets look fertile as all get out!
> Will be good to see your grow pics ("photos", in your case. I just snap "pics")


That's great. I'm sure it beats the apartment. I'll take a little fixer upper right now to feel settled. My place now is temporary to the summer, or sooner. One more move and I'm sitting for a few years and setting up business. You say pic, I say photo, it's all PRONN!!! 



Dr.D81 said:


> right on i have nikon myself need a new body still have a shit load of gear, lenses lights the whole shabang


 Very cool. I like talking shop if you want. We'll pull Bobo into the mix. He knows a thing or two. 

Bobo!!!


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Trying to get my first grow room up and going. After looking at the fuse box and mapping out my breakers I am going to play it safe. I have a Electrician coming Monday to install extra breakers and adding sockets to my basement. Dont want to use extension cords. what would be best for my 600w light 4x4 or 3x5. This will be my first time trying to grow indoor so i am going with soil. The guy at the hydro-shop wants me to get a 1000w for this size. Since this is the 600w club you all would know 4 sure. I hope some of you all could help me on the size would be best 4x4 or 3x5 and 600w.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree with the guy at the hydro shop. I love my 600's, but best effective range is 3 x 3 per unit.
There are several members using a 1000.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 15, 2014)

I've been noticing the prices on 1000w bulbs are way less than 600w bulbs, too.
25% to 30% cheaper.
I'm thinking my 2nd bulb/ballast in April might very well be a 1000watter.


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Curious & Doobie. So if i do go with the 1000 watter what layout is better 3x5 or 4x4. Sorry for the noob questions just not sure if it matters or not on the layout.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 15, 2014)

Jimmer im sorry to hear the panda wasnt enuf. Its 6mm!!!! I have 4000w and the pandas up against frosted glass. Zero light can be seen outside.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> Thanks Curious & Doobie. So if i do go with the 1000 watter what layout is better 3x5 or 4x4. Sorry for the noob questions just not sure if it matters or not on the layout.


would depend on the hood they throw different foot prints but i would get the 4x4 it would cover a 5x5 max


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Are those bills real or a gag?


 real bills for scale


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 15, 2014)

I already have my bank accounts. I pay income and payroll taxes and everything. Non profit mutual benefit corp grows. Llc owns the equip and the space. 




Mohican said:


> Are those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 15, 2014)

Fart, the nugs look good.
Cindy, likewise. Baseball bat lmao
Sipa i run 1000 per 4x4
3x5 is 15
4x4 is 16. Get the bigger footprint. I put 9 per light and it works great



sipaman123 said:


> Trying to get my first grow room up and going. After looking at the fuse box and mapping out my breakers I am going to play it safe. I have a Electrician coming Monday to install extra breakers and adding sockets to my basement. Dont want to use extension cords. what would be best for my 600w light 4x4 or 3x5. This will be my first time trying to grow indoor so i am going with soil. The guy at the hydro-shop wants me to get a 1000w for this size. Since this is the 600w club you all would know 4 sure. I hope some of you all could help me on the size would be best 4x4 or 3x5 and 600w.


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mensabarbie, you have any heat issues at all with the 1000watter in the 4x4. I was just a little scared of heat issues but it stays really cool in my basement year around tho.
Dr.D81, not sure about the hood, was looking at a Radiant 6 or a Daystar but not sure still have a few day until i get my electric run. The hydro shop keeps trying to push this hugh unreal raptor but SHIT it big. not sure if i want something that big.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 15, 2014)

if you're growing in soil then you probably wont have to worry about temps, BUT if you are using dwc i would recommend a chiller. if water temps get over 76-77 deg F it starts affecting growth.

I say go with the 600s though! still the most efficient bulb out there, and they stay cooler than 1kers. stack 600's, wire 240v, and invest a premium carbon scrub!

thats my vote, anyway


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 15, 2014)

To be fair i dont use a tent. I have a 10 x 15 room and four 1000w bulbs over 2 4x8s minisplit dehu fans ans no heat issues unless i forget to do the hand test and raise the adjustawings. See if i have pics on here. If not i have a journal on icmag.com same screenname



sipaman123 said:


> Mensabarbie, you have any heat issues at all with the 1000watter in the 4x4. I was just a little scared of heat issues but it stays really cool in my basement year around tho.
> Dr.D81, not sure about the hood, was looking at a Radiant 6 or a Daystar but not sure still have a few day until i get my electric run. The hydro shop keeps trying to push this hugh unreal raptor but SHIT it big. not sure if i want something that big.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 15, 2014)

Sipa both my rooms are subterranean. About ten degrees cooler than upstairs. Its no prob to get daylight temps down to 73 at end of flower in the rm that is daytime at night


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

air movement is the key no matter what the setup sipa


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> Thank you for info ) So i don't need panic right ?


No need to panic.

Good to see you duchie.


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Want to say Thank You all for the Info every bit of info helps alot.
Mensabarbie, I will go check out the journal.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 16, 2014)

Sipa i take it u ruled out LED? Less heat. And i agree w jig or cof or whomever said air movement is key.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 16, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Jimmer im sorry to hear the panda wasnt enuf. Its 6mm!!!! I have 4000w and the pandas up against frosted glass. Zero light can be seen outside.


It's all good, if I wasn't tinkering with my door, it would be another aspect of my grow. I got the panda for reflective purposes and the door was an after thought. My issue isn't keeping the hps light in, it's keeping the 600 mh that's 2 feet from the door out(this distance doesn't change do to door and room size.) It makes the white on the panda film glow like a big flat white night light. Yes I had my gf zip me in to see. I put a 3rd layer just hanging and it seems to be enough till i get the right door. By time I get this shed the way I want it, I'll probably build 1 just for the veg area. If every thing goes right with my auto flowers that I plan on running this spring outside, i'll be turning my shed solar by july! The Gf and I have discussed that it wouldn't be that bad to have a couple of solar grow areas up and running WHEN they make it rec legal here. I can put a lot of sheds and solar panels up on my land, and being at the highest elevation in the county, I don't have to many obstructions to the sun.


My kids got cancelled till Mon. due to weather. We both have the week off school.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 16, 2014)

A little wake and bake music![video=youtube;az_FqOSuzxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az_FqOSuzxE[/video]
These guys play all over the north east.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

And now for something completely different:

[video=youtube_share;kJ3BAF_15yQ]http://youtu.be/kJ3BAF_15yQ[/video]


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 16, 2014)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]_Mensabarbie, not ruled out LED just dont know anything about them really. Only seen MH/HPS grows._[/FONT]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> A little wake and bake music![video=youtube;az_FqOSuzxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az_FqOSuzxE[/video]
> These guys play all over the north east.


been a lot of banjo music on riu the past couple days


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;I_-0zm9cwkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_-0zm9cwkE[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 16, 2014)

Kookie remix is such a vigorous bitch. 10 days growth and already outside smart pot!


I think I found my new fave strain, vigorous growth, great frost and hella weight!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

before last nights work
after the chop 

BB colnes taken last night 19 BP, 9 FB f2, and 2 s1 dog


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking good doc.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2014)

all looking real good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks a lot to sort there all the non keeper/breeder will be going out side this year.

fireballs

Bluepit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

@giggles:
Gotta love it when the roots are poking out of the pots so early 

@doc:
That's what you call a Full House!


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2014)

bill nye....is the man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

View attachment 2996354


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> bill nye....is the man.


i loved watching bill nye drove my sister crazy growing up


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]_Mensabarbie, not ruled out LED just dont know anything about them really. Only seen MH/HPS grows._[/FONT]


Here's one from one of our esteemed members
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/755206-vertical-scrog-led-closet-grow.html


cof


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i loved watching bill nye drove my sister crazy growing up


[video=youtube;IC9cRcoUcj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC9cRcoUcj0[/video]

spark up,and chill if you got nothing to do.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 16, 2014)

lol, Ken Ham's entire presentation is testimonials and bullshit. Bill Nye for president!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 16, 2014)

Ken Ham has some interesting points about single species lineages though


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Here's one from one of our esteemed members
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/755206-vertical-scrog-led-closet-grow.html
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks CoF. I almost called you Heads Up. I sure miss our friend. 

About the LED's vs HID's, for my setup in a small space, I'm sold. Big cost up front, savings in the electric bill, cooler temps, stronger buds, better taste = LED's for me. Results may vary.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2014)

I never post music videos!
[video=youtube_share;LBQ2305fLeA]http://youtu.be/LBQ2305fLeA[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks CoF. I almost called you Heads Up. I sure miss our friend.
> 
> About the LED's vs HID's, for my setup in a small space, I'm sold. Big cost up front, savings in the electric bill, cooler temps, stronger buds, better taste = LED's for me. Results may vary.


Me too. I wonder what happened?

Dr
Your babies look very healthy. You're going to be busy.



cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2014)

I love that Primus song. Cool video too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks cof i stay busy so it is nothing new love the primus supa i put sume on the dog grow off today


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

How about some Daft Punk (kinda)?

[video=youtube_share;98AISaI2Teg]http://youtu.be/98AISaI2Teg[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Kookie remix is such a vigorous bitch. 10 days growth and already outside smart pot!
> 
> 
> I think I found my new fave strain, vigorous growth, great frost and hella weight!
> View attachment 2996327View attachment 2996328


Is it common for roots to grow out of the smart pot?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

If you're doing things correctly, yes


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

Also do any of you guys soak the soil for starting seeds/clones in a mild nute solution?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

I was using landscaper's fabric to line milk crates with for pots, and the roots would always shoot out the sides and the bottom looked like a mess of jungle vines hanging down.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> If you're doing things correctly, yes


I've never used smart fabric pots. I worry about disturbing the roots when I move the plant.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

Giggles, are you talking about ten days from seed or clone?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was using landscaper's fabric to line milk crates with for pots, and the roots would always shoot out the sides and the bottom looked like a mess of jungle vines hanging down.





Flaming Pie said:


> I've never used smart fabric pots. I worry about disturbing the roots when I move the plant.


/\/\/\ milk crates were my solution to that worry (though it was not my idea. I saw them online in an article about urban container gardening)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;FGBhQbmPwH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8[/video]this was huge when i was in germany in 2000


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 16, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> _Mensabarbie, not ruled out LED just dont know anything about them really. Only seen MH/HPS grows._


me neither but im looking at switching tto led cuz they put off a lot less heat and maybe a more complete spectrum. Also small ans light. There are threads on lights here so u and i should read those. Some say yield is less but i know pros thAt use em


----------



## bouncin b (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking good man. I use one gallon Smart Pots with soilless mix and they work great!




giggles26 said:


> Kookie remix is such a vigorous bitch. 10 days growth and already outside smart pot!
> 
> 
> I think I found my new fave strain, vigorous growth, great frost and hella weight!
> View attachment 2996324View attachment 2996326View attachment 2996327View attachment 2996328


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> No need to panic.
> 
> Good to see you duchie.


I'm sorry. Do I know you? lol Good to see you too Jig. 



DoobieBrother said:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kJ3BAF_15yQ]http://youtu.be/kJ3BAF_15yQ[/video]





bouncin b said:


> Looking good man. I use one gallon Smart Pots with soilless mix and they work great!


It's like I haven't been away. Very cool. I also did a Les Claypool/Primus wake and bake the other day. Beauty. 

I've used fabric pots too. Love them. I would sit them on these planter trays I got from the dollar store. Pick them up from underneath.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

i want what he is smoking he can sing his ass off watched a couple of his videos [video=youtube;VBmCJEehYtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBmCJEehYtU[/video]


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 16, 2014)

hey 6 whats up?

so I was gonna throw away my timewreck mom last night after taking some fresh cuts but did this instead.Hahahahahaha. so i was saying it was gonna get trashed anyways due to space but what do you guys think the survival chances are cause she went from a nice full plant to my charlie brown christmas tree.

again preserving genetics wasnt the issue since i have a newly rooted cutting and i also took a couple before i started hacking into it.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

My fuzzy peats (new band name) are ready for planting.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 2996333
> before last nights workView attachment 2996334
> after the chop
> View attachment 2996336
> BB colnes taken last night 19 BP, 9 FB f2, and 2 s1 dog


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.D81 again.*

Rockin it Doc!

JD


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 16, 2014)

mensabarbie, i just started reading jigfresh's journal on his LED grow. COF linked it for me to look at. thanks COF
Jigfresh looks very good buddy you all make this shit look so easy. Also wanted to say i laughed about the best white apple....had to tell the wife that one.

I must say I am new here but you all seem like good people.Thanks again for not blowing me off and helping me with all my questions.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> mensabarbie, i just started reading jigfresh's journal on his LED grow. COF linked it for me to look at. thanks COF
> Jigfresh looks very good buddy you all make this shit look so easy. Also wanted to say i laughed about the best white apple....had to tell the wife that one.
> 
> I must say I am new here but you all seem like good people.Thanks again for not blowing me off and helping me with all my questions.


Where is that damn like button?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> My fuzzy peats (new band name) are ready for planting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it exactly that you are doing? Are there seeds in the peat?


----------



## mrpags (Feb 16, 2014)

check out this 39 days into flower


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

Not yet. They are now soaking in a light kelp and will be coated in mycorrhizae first. 

The peats have been soaked in a tea I make and left on the heat mat and covered for a couple of days. Kinda like cooking super soil. 

I don't really know what the fuzzies are. It happens everytime but my seeds seem to be happy. The peats won't stay that way, they start looking normal again soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Not yet. They are now soaking in a light kelp and will be coated in mycorrhizae first.
> 
> The peats have been soaked in a tea I make and left on the heat mat and covered for a couple of days. Kinda like cooking super soil.
> 
> I don't really know what the fuzzies are. It happens everytime but my seeds seem to be happy. The peats won't stay that way, they start looking normal again soon.


That is natural fungi I believe. I bet you could innoculate a soil that way. Just insert peat puck before watering.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 16, 2014)

all this talk about LED's made me do some research, i think i might need to switch  
i love my 600's but there is some pretty convincing stuff out there. looking at the G8 900w LED panel.. i wish they would make a power longer cord.. 6ft, nukka plz


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

12/12 Day 18


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> all this talk about LED's made me do some research, i think i might need to switch
> i love my 600's but there is some pretty convincing stuff out there. looking at the G8 900w LED panel.. i wish they would make a power longer cord.. 6ft, nukka plz


I like my led's.




sipaman123 said:


> Jigfresh looks very good buddy you all make this shit look so easy. Also wanted to say i laughed about the best white apple....had to tell the wife that one.


My mom reads my journal sometimes and she read that story. Mentioned it to my dad and he felt so bad. When we talked he apologized to the point I felt bad for making him feel bad, hahaha. It's a good story either way. 

Thanks for checking out the journal.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok, I swear, this'll be the last about my peats. Playing around in Lightroom I created this. I call it, "The Organic Galaxy". lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

/\/\/\LIKE/\/\/\
"Magellanic Mycelium" 
Cool view!

Here are some shots of one of the Bleeseberry Kush plants.
They are all about the same in size & vigor, and I think I'm seeing 3 phenotypes.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey I like that one better. 

You're plants are looking really happy Doob.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

nice doobie

what kind of light setup you have Dman i sill have some studio strobes and cont. lights. you got me wanting a camera body again and it will be a while before i can do anything about it


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't even tell you how happy it makes me inside seeing you two (duchie and doob) chat it up. It's nice to have you around again brother.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks guys 
They had a rocky start battling cold weather and hot soil, but I got them out of the party cups early to cut down on damage & stress.
I put them in Black Gold "Natural Organic" soil with an extra 20% perlite added, and fed them tea for the next 3 waterings. 
Now I'm just using weak bloom nutes (Tiger Bloom at less than half strength) to avoid the extra nitrogen, and they've bounced back nicely.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

I know what you mean, jig 

And happy for you to be getting back into growing, duchie


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 16, 2014)

looks like some awesome blossoms fo sho Jiggy  i may have to check out your journal  

got too many HID's to throw them out now, but if money and time allows I am seriously thinking about running two 800watt LED panels instead of six 600's. it would be nice to not have to worry about ventilating. all the ducts and shit are so time consuming to set up. i still have a ton of research to do before i make a decision, but seems like the wave of the future. RDWC LED? yes please.
i saw a youtube video about utilizable red and blue spectrum radio-spectrometer readings for plants, and how a 325w LED beats a 600w HPS for both red and blue spectrum output by quite a bit - but everyone avoids the question of how many lumens LED put out v HID, and ultimately what is more important for best growth and yield.
anyone know of any side by side grows? i mean, fuck.. if a 325w LED beats a 600w HID then what the hell am i doing?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

Right now I only have some speedlights. 2 580's and a 430. I'm looking to buy a pair of Einsteins real soon to round it out. 

I'm in my last 8 weeks of a two year program and setting up business as we speak. Sorry to hear you don't have a body. Nice that you have the lighting though, cause your good to go if you ever do.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, feels good here too Jig. 

I'm proceeding with caution right now though. Have a little landlord issue to sweep away. I do have a couple of months of really intense school right now too so I have to stay focused, but by the end of April I'll have a bit of breathing room for a while. I'll definitely keep popping in though. 

On that note, have to take the pooch out and have a session of House of Cards with my wife. 

Chat later guys.

Edit. I need to stop rushing my sentences. I sound stoned.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 16, 2014)

Have a good one, duchie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

right on DM have a good one and good luck with your business man


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 16, 2014)

cant wait to get crackin again. 

...back to THIS!!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 16, 2014)

Love in the crew. So good to read. Flamine Pie and the Fuzzy Peats or fuzzy peat and the flaming pies? 
Im keeping my hps but next im looking at gavita pappillon or led.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 16, 2014)

So I'm looking at those honey oil extractors. Iv seen a 10g one for £22 and was wondering will that make much wax out of 10g trim or could we do loads 10g then do the bit on the stove as 1 go... as that looks the dangerous part haha


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2014)

Day 43. Another 2 weeksish!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 16, 2014)

like!!!! sup


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2014)

Morning folks. Looking good in the 6double0.

10grams of trim is not going to make a huge amount of anything Budolskie, imo...maybe a gram or two if you are lucky.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

ok so a bigger one is probs better, we will be using more trim and shitty buds and more then 10g we just dont no if we can fill a few 10gs then put all the mix on the stove at the same time


----------



## slonez47 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good morning all. The wait for my beans is over. They arrived via Chitown unmolested. Picked them up from the tude and I have to say the Barney's Seeds that I got blows. I ordered the Critical Kush. The beans I received were TINY. Praying for a beanstalk but I've been walking this earth too freaking long to really expect a fairy tale to happen. Anyone have experience with Amsterdam Seeds. The tude has done me right in the past and I know they're just stuck in the middle but I'm seriously thinking about testing other waters. Any heads up will be appreciated. I have Eight Ball, White Widow, Critical Kush and a little auto popped to hold me over. Pictures as soon as there's something to really show.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

just watched a video where i wouldnt need to use the stove and just a jar of warm water underneath the jar im praying the wax into to help evaporate the butane quicker


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 17, 2014)

This is goood for my green dream ladys ?  This bottle have 6% nitrogen 4% phosphorus 4% *potassium* 0.3% pine micronutrients honey manganese (molybdenum) ---> i dont know what the fuck is this and last one zinc physiological substances So this bottle is good ?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2014)

slonez47 said:


> Good morning all. The wait for my beans is over. They arrived via Chitown unmolested. Picked them up from the tude and I have to say the Barney's Seeds that I got blows. I ordered the Critical Kush. The beans I received were TINY. Praying for a beanstalk but I've been walking this earth too freaking long to really expect a fairy tale to happen. Anyone have experience with Amsterdam Seeds. The tude has done me right in the past and I know they're just stuck in the middle but I'm seriously thinking about testing other waters. Any heads up will be appreciated. I have Eight Ball, White Widow, Critical Kush and a little auto popped to hold me over. Pictures as soon as there's something to really show.


Try this mate http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> This is goood for my green dream ladys ? View attachment 2997197View attachment 2997198 This bottle have 6% nitrogen 4% phosphorus 4% *potassium* 0.3% pine micronutrients honey manganese (molybdenum) ---> i dont know what the fuck is this and last one zinc physiological substances So this bottle is good ?


They should be good with that, just start with half of the bottles recommended dosage, then work up from there. I normally look for ratios for general plant growth that are around 3-1-2 (n-p-k.)


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 17, 2014)

says that you should put a cap per 1.5 liter. in sleep period every 2 weeks to put that 1 time i gues this sleep period mean process of increasing grow plants size. and for flow time is 3 week thats mean one dose for this period ( Sorry for bad english google is not good translate ...


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

it's not the size of the seed that matters..


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 17, 2014)

Scull whats your native language. Write it in that and ill translate it to english for the thread.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 17, 2014)

I once got some seeds fr attotide. The high was money. Didnt save a mom tho. I just popped 12 chem fire from BC bud depot and cant wait. One seed was like the nfl center compared to the rest lol. We shall see what comes. 

Flaming pie, youre a woman? I read a post where mention your husband.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 17, 2014)

Chaka your room o looks good


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

couple pics my 2 dogs and 1 gigabud day 34 or 35 since flipping......

1st 2 dog 1
2nd 2 dog 2 
3rd 2 gigabud
last 2 them back under the hps...

how long u recon to leave the dogs about 65 days???


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pron is looking gooooooooooodddddddd!

I love the clown singing and the primus. The bass lines Les creates just kick arse!

Time to go give my girls their attention they require before lights out. I picked up batteries last night so I will be back w/pics.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

les claypool is a genius


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2014)

I keep telling myself that about many things


urban1026835 said:


> it's not the size.......that matters..


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

dst m8 u recon this one will be better an oz 1 free postage, do people use trim in these... i plan on using the stuff i pull of my buds after they been trimmed and dried like the little bits of leave left on and all loose scraggy bongs worths and that... surley a couple bongs of wax is better then making the cakes with it 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220810544771?var=520041487384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> dst m8 u recon this one will be better an oz 1 free postage, do people use trim in these... i plan on using the stuff i pull of my buds after they been trimmed and dried like the little bits of leave left on and all loose scraggy bongs worths and that... surley a couple bongs of wax is better then making the cakes with it
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220810544771?var=520041487384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Have you considered a stainless steel turkey baster? I've heard they work great for smaller runs and are cheap.

Here's some random shots of what I have going.
Wanted to add the last shot to show mensabarbie the light shining through.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

just summit like this u mean jimmer m8 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Masterclass-30cm-Stainless-Steel-Silicone-Turkey-Food-Baster-KCBASTERPRO-/370849117804?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item565854766c


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2014)

I am no expert, in fact I am not even a beginner when it comes to stuff like this...but it looks alright. An oz sounds a bit more like you'll get a return that's worth all the fannying about.


budolskie said:


> dst m8 u recon this one will be better an oz 1 free postage, do people use trim in these... i plan on using the stuff i pull of my buds after they been trimmed and dried like the little bits of leave left on and all loose scraggy bongs worths and that... surley a couple bongs of wax is better then making the cakes with it
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220810544771?var=520041487384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

ii thats what a was thinking, instead of saving loads to do a few smaller runs on same day i just buy the oz 1 and do the bigger run once i saved the oz of trimming and loose shit haha... seems cheap enough speacilly from the states aswell


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

when i make bho my returns vary greatly depending on what strain i am using...usually i will run about an oz of trim at a time and return can be between 1.5-3 grams.

Jimmer-stainless turkey baster...def would work and wish i would have thought about it before...could probably get close to an oz of finely ground trim in there..surely enough for a personal run.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

D- loving my pit...she is stacking buds nicely now entering week 6. Seems like mainly the two main colas will be were she puts it on at. Some side branching is there but after the top 18inches of cola haha..Gonna be a nice little baseball bat fo sho...

thanks again

oh...Is a perfumey type smell one that is associated with the pit because it does have like a sickly sweet old lady perfume smell.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 17, 2014)

Hippie on tv! Shes nice  Comes from thylejren. A big camp of hippies  (Pics just fun)
[video=youtube_share;j4_PrKnS7R8]http://youtu.be/j4_PrKnS7R8[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

ii urban that for £27 free postage is ok, il just be saving up bits of shite for now till 4 weeks when mine is down then il have a bit trim to use and sum little loose bits probs


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

i rarely use my rig and nail anymore since i have fallen in love with my vape globe pen..still cannot believe it was 12 bucks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes I am female.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

i shall need one of these for my wax???? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14mm-18mm-19mm-Glass-Metal-Dab-BHO-Flat-Tipped-Dabber-TITANIUM-Domeless-NAIL-GR2-/181221457217?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&var=&hash=item2a31a3fd41


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes I am female.


Stop lying......


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 17, 2014)

For 18 days looks good?  i'm a little scared because the leaves are stay down ... i dont know why maybe because they are to heavy or need more light ?? please give me advice


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2014)

That's a happy plant there friend. She is probably down because of too much water... she will get better and look perfect again soon. That plant looks more healthy than any of the plants I have going right now.

You are doing a good job. And don't feel bad for the English. We can tell what you mean most of the time at least.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 17, 2014)

Dang thats two layers? My hps are 4 or 5 feet away and is zero prob. Only the white zipper lets light thru. They were out of black ones.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm using 12mils (6mil sheeting doubled up) of black poly sheeting for my tent, and have no leaks.
One sheet of 6mil was not enough, and glowed a bit from the inside. 
12mil stops the light in it's tracks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2014)

i'm completely 2 day hangover f'ud up. 

that plant looks happy to me. looks like it's been taken from nap time though.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you  Im a new farmer and im so happy becouse i like to see this amazing period of times 1 day 2 day 3 day .. and plants going bigger and bigger .... this is freak ... and cool


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm completely 2 day hangover f'ud up.
> 
> that plant looks happy to me. looks like it's been taken from nap time though.


consumption of alcohol will cause that....nothing a little time won't cure...or a bowl of something good.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2014)

I started updating the journal in my signature. Put info and pics of the new grow in there but I'll put the most recent pic here too.






Took that pic this morning. I had the light too close the first couple of days without the dome on. Looks like it might have stressed one a bit and instead of reducing stretch, I eliminated it all together for those couple of days, lol. I've got the light about a foot or so away now and they seem happy to me.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2014)

Some root pr0n:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> consumption of alcohol will cause that....nothing a little time won't cure...or a bowl of something good.
> 
> 
> cof


I'm going on detox for a while, or at least keeping it green... 


Scullkur said:


> Thank you  Im a new farmer and im so happy becouse i like to see this amazing period of times 1 day 2 day 3 day .. and plants going bigger and bigger .... this is freak ... and cool


i remember that buzz  enjoy!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 17, 2014)

Those rapid rooter plugs make me jealous man.. look at all those little hairs pokin out! Perfect sprouts.
Mine are ghastly. I may have poisoned them on accident. I painted my buckets with some appliance epoxy in an attempt to help insulate, and none of them seemed to particularly enjoy that. (its the fumes i think)


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 17, 2014)

Playing with sand


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2997793
> Playing with sand


love this!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 17, 2014)

is that sand? looks a little like kief..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2997793
> Playing with sand


Now that's the kind of sand I don't mind playing in


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2997793
> Playing with sand


I guess one could say this pic is where the ocean meets the sand?
ba-dump-tsss!
Get it!?
"*Sand*" and "*Hydro*GP"
Ah, well... I tried...


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 17, 2014)

Haha yeah its great! But i played with it so hard now its sticky balls  Im really surprised at the quality i got out of 250mµ. Its the only screen i have but it did a good job


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 17, 2014)

Haha Doobie  Your brain is rocking another level.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 17, 2014)

hydrogp said:


> View attachment 2997793
> playing with sand


like^^^^^^


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2014)

Shaaaaaweeeet! carry on......


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey GreenHornet, where you been for so long?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2014)

I was playing with sand on Saturday, lol.











those are my two kids down on the left in pic2.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey GreenHornet, where you been for so long?


dude.. its been a long, crazy 3.5 years, haha. the short answer is that ive been waiting. i had some major setbacks, some people did me dirty. 
BUT, im back on track now! with the exception of my seedlings looking like shit, im well on my way to a comeback. 
Hyyaaww!

good to see you're still around man! i know this gets covered a lot, but this thread really is a warm cozy place for me to sit down and escape to. so many awesome growers, so many good ideas, so much info.. good stories, bad stories, blahh. this place kicks ass. ive missed the club.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

Shoot, I get excited when I see a little trichome dust on the desk top after breaking up a nug.
If I had that on my table, my balls would be sticky, too.
What?
Who said that!??


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> dude.. its been a long, crazy 3.5 years, haha. the short answer is that ive been waiting. i had some major setbacks, some people did me dirty.
> BUT, im back on track now! with the exception of my seedlings looking like shit, im well on my way to a comeback.
> Hyyaaww!
> 
> good to see you're still around man! i know this gets covered a lot, but this thread really is a warm cozy place for me to sit down and escape to. so many awesome growers, so many good ideas, so much info.. good stories, bad stories, blahh. this place kicks ass. ive missed the club.


Well, you and your crazy, half-nekkid, pot-bellied, recorder-playing, over-fed, long-haired leaping gnome avatar are always welcomed around here 







[video=youtube_share;3i0DMbCKnAg]http://youtu.be/3i0DMbCKnAg[/video]


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 17, 2014)

yesssah! thats some good muzack right there. that dude is playin the shit outta that flute!
and thank you


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;7sJA_VF5c7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sJA_VF5c7U[/video]



*one of my favorite flute solos.. followed swiftly by a badass guitar solo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

Always a good one /\/\/\


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2014)

Martin Lancelot Barre, a very less than deservedly known player.

I loved both of those tunes.

JD


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 17, 2014)

i admit i had never heard of Barre until just now. while reading up on him i saw that his main influence was Leslie West of Mountain, who is freakin awesome too. Mountain never became mainstream, idk if its because ol' West ate too much biscuits and gravy or if the majority of the world just dont appreciate good guitar! either way, they both blow my mind.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 17, 2014)

GreenHornet. Is your avatar getting 1600ppm? CuZ it sure looks that way


----------



## amgprb (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure that i am liking the LEDs, mainly because I get really nauseous if i work on the plant for longer then 2 minutes.



150 watt COB, but thinkin im going to just throw a 400 cool tube into this box.

** still cant figure out how to make the pics bigger


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Never heard any Jethro Tull before. 

Thankyou so very much. LOVE IT.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2014)

I love me some Jethro. Always have a j when I'm litening to Jethro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Never heard any Jethro Tull before. 

Thankyou so very much. LOVE IT.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

oops. double post.

Great stuff tho!

Got any good bass solo songs?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Not sure that i am liking the LEDs, mainly because I get really nauseous if i work on the plant for longer then 2 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 2998026
> 
> ...


That light makes you feel sick? Maybe some darker shades? That's not good.

EDIT: [youtube]GhFMMiTmHb4[/youtube]


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Never heard any Jethro Tull before.
> 
> Thankyou so very much. LOVE IT.


Oh Goodness...I never....I am so glad that we are here for you!

Stand Up is practically a perfect album.

Great Lyrics too:
[video=youtube;Gw0YKg07Zz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw0YKg07Zz0[/video]



> Walking through forests of palm tree apartments ---
> scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents
> down by the waterhole --- drunk every Friday ---
> eating their nuts --- saving their raisins for Sunday.
> ...


JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> oops. double post.
> 
> Great stuff tho!
> 
> Got any good bass solo songs?


this is one of his more famous songs[video=youtube;u1xY7Heaqg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2014)

...and one of the funny things about Tull, for me, is that
one of their least played albums might be my favorite.
"Songs from the Wood" did not have any radio hits, IIRC,
but it is wonderful.

"Velvet Green" might be the sexiest song ever, certainly of it's style.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2014)

i all ways like this one[video=youtube;e4LOYnjOV7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4LOYnjOV7c[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2014)

i see i am not the only tull fan. i grew up with a bible thumping mom and my dad had to steo in when i was trying to by two cd's and see was giving me shit over one of the songs witch's promise.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2014)

The whole fucking album!

Quizz Kid is Brilliant!

From a Deadbeat, to an old Greaser....brings a tear to the eye.

No going wrong with Tull.

The lyrics always blow me away....take 
"Skating away on the thin ice of a new day"


> Meanwhile back in the year One --- when you belonged to no-one ---
> you didn't stand a chance son, if your pants were undone.
> `Cause you were bred for humanity and sold to society ---
> one day you'll wake up in the Present Day ---
> ...


Many times I have referred to that idea, and this lyric, that
there is something funny in the pleasure of the idea of NOT
"being who you really want to be"....and just being who you are.

(and, as usual, that might not even be what the song is about)


Oh yeah, I'm ba-aaad, I'm Asian White. ( ZZ Top :0)

JD


----------



## amgprb (Feb 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That light makes you feel sick? Maybe some darker shades? That's not good.
> 
> EDIT: [youtube]GhFMMiTmHb4[/youtube]


Yeah man, it fucks my head up, gives me vertigo, makes my eyes like twitch once i close up the cab.... i jave a 75 watt ufo that i use for flowering males, and it does the same shit, just not as bad.

I think your 450 would have me curled up on the floor puking my brains out!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2014)

I use welding goggles. No need to damage my eyes or in your case your mind lol. Seriously the 450w will take your vision away for a few seconds. It's not good.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, i should prob do something like that, cause i really dread having to chk in on her every day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2014)

you should never have to dread checking your girls have to fix that man


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2014)

If you get some welding glasses/ goggles... I'd get either shade 3 or shade 5... it's the darkness of the tint. I have shade 5 and it's a little dark... but way better than nothing.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=welding+glasses+shade+3&rh=i:aps,k:welding+glasses+shade+3


----------



## amgprb (Feb 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> you should never have to dread checking your girls have to fix that man


Agreed! 

Ordered a new air cooled hood for my 600 cab, gonna pull the cooltube from there and put it in the small LED cab with a 400 HPS.

I thought it would be cool to try out the LEDs and do a little comparison. That is the only reason i set up this small cab ( 32" x 16" x 60" ) but i guess i am gonna really illuminate this small box with a 400!

I will now have 2 x 400 watt cabs and 1 x 600 watt cab ALL in flower! After this run, im gonna just build a 5' x 5' and put 2 600s in it, as Im not being very efficient running all of these 400s! (I also have a 400 mh cab for veg)


----------



## amgprb (Feb 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> If you get some welding glasses/ goggles... I'd get either shade 3 or shade 5... it's the darkness of the tint. I have shade 5 and it's a little dark... but way better than nothing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=welding+glasses+shade+3&rh=i:aps,k:welding+glasses+shade+3


Im really thinkin im givin up on the LED, (hey, i have a 150 for sale, only used 2 weeks! Haha lol). I think i will wait untill the technology increases and the price decreases on the white LED panels before i really try them again


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank ya'll for the trip down memory lane. I had the good fortune to see Tull in Fort Lauderdale, Florida in '71 or '72 and was blown away by Ian Anderson and his antics...very good showman, on top of being an excellent musician. been a fan ever since and enjoyed every tune.

I am looking for a led.


cof


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> i shall need one of these for my wax????
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14mm-18mm-19mm-Glass-Metal-Dab-BHO-Flat-Tipped-Dabber-TITANIUM-Domeless-NAIL-GR2-/181221457217?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&var=&hash=item2a31a3fd41


either that or you can get a quartz nail..here are what i use...




and Shopping cart summary 
Product Unit Price QTY Total      Electronic Cigarette USB Charging Cable (19cm)   19cm Cable, Black
SKU 1290800: Ships next day  $1.46   $1.46  Remove       Bulb Style Electronic Cigarettes Round Mouth Atomizer   Translucent, 2.4&#937;
SKU 1369500: Ships in 3 business days ETA: 2/19/2014 (2 days)
 $4.25   $4.25  Remove       1300mAh USB Rechargeable Battery for EGO-T E-Cigarette   EGO-T, 1300mAh, Black
SKU 1306607: Ships in 2 to 4 business days  $6.98   $6.98  Remove 


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

the nail is the thing you see inside the dome, i uy cheap quartz ones for a few bucks but for longevity a ti nail is the way to go...still like the portability of the pen, and once you get a good technique for hitting it i can take dabs close to that off a nail.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

flaming pie said:


> never heard any jethro tull before.
> 
> Thankyou so very much. Love it.


thick as a brick


----------



## amgprb (Feb 17, 2014)

Cof, someone already beat u to it via PM! Lol, if anything changes i will keep u in my thoughts. 

What size are u lookin for? Mg buddy is going to be upgrading to atleast 600 watt panels and will b lookin to sell his smaller ones.

Urban, u shop their too! Haha, I have the same rig!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm looking for something in the 150+ range for a breeding program.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hay if COF is ready now he can get it. It will be a bit before my lease is up and i have the room. it would be put to good use for shore.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2014)

Urban if I bought them 3 bits I would be to.smoke my wax without the the titanium bit,,, I just noticed imports charges from America so probs end up costing me about £50 I recon but got 4 weeks till mine done to collect the bits


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2014)

When you order from the US, in Europe it's normally anything above 50 euros that get's taxed. It depends on the value of the item which on a parcel delivery will be displayed on the Customs declaration....will be something similar for the UK...
this link will tell you all you need to know
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/post/buying.htm#3


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 18, 2014)

Question for the 600
my last run had some issues. Been running this purple bubba that has turned out nice time after time. This run i had major hum issues when a pump broke amd flooded the room. Pm. Heat stress. Whole nine. I sprayed those girls with PM wash cuz its basically water and threw out whatever was ruined. The rest was ugly but safe and gave a good indica high. 

The weird thing is the medication had no lasting effect. Very short term. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok cheers it was just for that honey wax tube set and the titanium nail or iv found a nail from London free postage 14mm to 18mm adjustable


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> The weird thing is the medication had no lasting effect. Very short term. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


My guess is that all the issues stunted the maturation, so even if you chopped 'on time' it was probably early. And I find that the main characteristic of early chopped buds' high is the short time it lasts. I've had some that I chopped about 5 and a half weeks that had a super awesome high... for like 10 minutes.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2014)

Does the wash have H202 in it? Maybe that's effected the trichomes (burnt them or something similar) and reduced potency?? not really sure, just throwing something out there.


mensabarbie said:


> Question for the 600
> my last run had some issues. Been running this purple bubba that has turned out nice time after time. This run i had major hum issues when a pump broke amd flooded the room. Pm. Heat stress. Whole nine. I sprayed those girls with PM wash cuz its basically water and threw out whatever was ruined. The rest was ugly but safe and gave a good indica high.
> 
> The weird thing is the medication had no lasting effect. Very short term. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My guess is that all the issues stunted the maturation, so even if you chopped 'on time' it was probably early. And I find that the main characteristic of early chopped buds' high is the short time it lasts. I've had some that I chopped about 5 and a half weeks that had a super awesome high... for like 10 minutes.



Thx jig. Now that u mention it that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2014)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 18, 2014)

I had to chop just to put myself outta misery and cash in my chips. Fog for fungi and live to fight another day.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


 lol do they have a free evening munchie buffet?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> If you get some welding glasses/ goggles... I'd get either shade 3 or shade 5... it's the darkness of the tint. I have shade 5 and it's a little dark... but way better than nothing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=welding+glasses+shade+3&rh=i:aps,k:welding+glasses+shade+3


I'd get the cool ones like these:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 18, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Urban if I bought them 3 bits I would be to.smoke my wax without the the titanium bit,,, I just noticed imports charges from America so probs end up costing me about £50 I recon but got 4 weeks till mine done to collect the bits


I have a nail, G-pen, and urbans globe. Urbans globe is also what I use 85% of the time. I'd have to agree with him ,once you learn to hit it, you can get some monsters and it seems smoother than a nail.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 18, 2014)

I loved reading through and seeing all the jethro tull. 

Here's a tune for the woman of the 600(my gf favorite dead song) [video=youtube;N9HW3UNY1T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9HW3UNY1T4[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 18, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> hey guy's Happy New Year all, hope this one turn's out better than last! Cant be worse!
> I was just looking over some places to stay for my wee break away from this place and came across a very interesting place, check it out! review! http://www.easytobook.com/en/netherlands/north-holland/amsterdam/frisco-inn-5251/?amu=1472010201#/reviews/?no_dates=0&arrival=27-02-2014&departure=03-03-2014&prs_arr[0]=2
> 
> I got to be going there, check Boston's review haha



Good day peep's, i put this post up a few weeks back but it just copied the site not the review post i wanted. Basically it was feedback from a couple who had just stayed at a hotel just off the Red Light District. It went something like, " Beware! The Place stinks of Marijuana and the smell is so strong on the first floor my husband woke up being sick and we had headache's all weekend " I couldn't stop laughing at first, i mean what did they expect, so it sounded good and ive stayed there before and we just booked up.
Last night we get a call from the booking company saying " Due to no longer working with this hotel, our booking would be cancelled " When i asked i was told it was all down to a complaint from previous people who had booked with them! " 
It was a panic for a wee minute, but after an e-mail to the Hotel i managed to keep the booking at same rate! Ive been needing this get away for so long there's na' chance i was getting flogged off now!

Apart from that all's good


----------



## zibra (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning club 600, hope all is well with everyone. 
Jig I got my first electric drum set man. Doodie was right, I'm going to be a 1 man band. Hey man how's the little princess doing?


----------



## zibra (Feb 18, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I loved reading through and seeing all the jethro tull.
> 
> Here's a tune for the woman of the 600(my gf favorite dead song) [video=youtube;N9HW3UNY1T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9HW3UNY1T4[/video]


what a cool song, my wife and daughter had the biggest smiles on their face lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Today is going to be a good day 4 sure. I had my electric box worked on,new 20 amps breakers and new wires run to my room. Sucked to have it all done but better safe then dead or house burned down. Sending out good vibs for all around. Have a good day and happy 420


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 18, 2014)

1)what is a good place to order seeds from that will send to the USA
2)is it safe or will they be knocking on my door right in the middle of my grow asking why i ordered seeds?
3)what kind would be good for first time trying to grow indoor, I will be using dirt first time around. I want to go hydro but after i get a few grows done to get the hang of it first before i try hydro.
4) is it better to get feminized seeds to start with?

any advice is welcome. thanks


----------



## amgprb (Feb 18, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> 1)what is a good place to order seeds from that will send to the USA
> 2)is it safe or will they be knocking on my door right in the middle of my grow asking why i ordered seeds?
> 3)what kind would be good for first time trying to grow indoor, I will be using dirt first time around. I want to go hydro but after i get a few grows done to get the hang of it first before i try hydro.
> 4) is it better to get feminized seeds to start with?
> ...


1- http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/desktops

2 - very safe, shipped very discretely

3- sounds like u have a good plan

4- depending on what u r trying to accomplish. I run both

Good luck


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 18, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Urban if I bought them 3 bits I would be to.smoke my wax without the the titanium bit,,, I just noticed imports charges from America so probs end up costing me about £50 I recon but got 4 weeks till mine done to collect the bits


yes the three pieces that were from fastech website will let you smoke your wax without a rig just that....if you do get that though you will want to gra some of these replacement coils for when you burn them out..








 Bulb Style Electronic Cigarettes Atomizer Heating Core  
2.4&#937; 
(16)

$1.24 
WORLDWIDE FREE SHIPPING


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My guess is that all the issues stunted the maturation, so even if you chopped 'on time' it was probably early. And I find that the main characteristic of early chopped buds' high is the short time it lasts. I've had some that I chopped about 5 and a half weeks that had a super awesome high... for like 10 minutes.


I agree with Jig 100% there, just don't ever ask him about watering plants in soil


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 18, 2014)

@ mensabarbie - yes he's getting 1600ppm, actually theres no telling what hes getting, lol.


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 18, 2014)

@amgprb how long do they take to get the seeds after you order?


----------



## amgprb (Feb 18, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> @amgprb how long do they take to get the seeds after you order?


I have gotten 3-4 orders from them and i always have my package in my mailbox 5-7 days on the east coast.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 18, 2014)

DST said:


> Does the wash have H202 in it? Maybe that's effected the trichomes (burnt them or something similar) and reduced potency?? not really sure, just throwing something out there.



Nah its made for use on cannabis in late flower. All it does is change pH to kill fungus.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2014)

My journal got spammed, lol. Some sex chat site posted in it.

I went ahead and put the yins in the E&F system last night so today at noon they will get their first 6 hours of darkness. I will wait and see what kind of growth rate I get before deciding when to flower them but it should only be a week or two since there's 25 of them in there. I just wish they were 25 clones so they'd all be female. I'd start dialing the light back this weekend for sure then.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2014)

Dez... that's some racy stuff on your thread. I've never had a girls butthole on any of my threads. 



zibra said:


> Good morning club 600, hope all is well with everyone.
> Jig I got my first electric drum set man. Doodie was right, I'm going to be a 1 man band. Hey man how's the little princess doing?


I'm stoked I know a drummer. We jammed the other day, recorded a song for me to jam to at home.

I'm buying a synthesizer/ keyboard soon.... one with drum pads so I can mess around making beats. This shit is fun.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

haaha..i been fighting that thing all day in the indoor section.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2014)

Will the mods take the post down or is it there for good?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well fak came down today at 67 days.

Will post some pics up later.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Will the mods take the post down or is it there for good?


they will get to it.....


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> they will get to it.....


Right on. thanks


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 18, 2014)

girls butthole, where?! 
jk.. that is disgusting


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 18, 2014)

Dog S1


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2014)

Perfecto HGP


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 18, 2014)

Dez watch out for those sex chats. One day my recent ex was at my house and i had left so he asked if he could watch some p0rnI said sure. He called me awhile later to say that it froze my computer and threatened to tell everyone that he wAs looking at kiddie p0rn. There was this banner w fbi logos and shyt. Then the best part is it took his pic as hes standing there jerking it and put a counter w 48 hours to western union 300 bucks. No shit


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'd get the cool ones like these:


Reminded me of:





Which reminded me of this helmet I used to have. I really wish I still had it to show because it was an authentic leather helmet with goggles from the early 1900s.
I found this pic online that is a lot like the one I had:


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2014)

That's crazy shit Mensa. I didn't click the link or anything and the post is still there, I think.

EDIT: Nope, it's gone.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Dez watch out for those sex chats. One day my recent ex was at my house and i had left so he asked if he could watch some porn. I said sure. He called me awhile later to say that it froze my computer and threatened to tell everyone that he wAs looking at kiddie porn. There was this banner w fbi logos and shyt. Then the best part is it took his pic as hes standing there jerking it and put a counter w 48 hours to western union 300 bucks. No shit


Are u sure your x wasn't trying to get 300 bucks outta ya!?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 18, 2014)

That one got me laughing pretty good for some reason. Thanks chaka


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 18, 2014)

That just sounds to stupid. Means he would have clicked a link and then allowing some program to be installed on the computer giving access to the webcam.
Keep re writing trying not to sound hard but truth be told i think he is either damn stupid or a crazy sex freak turned on by things you cant find on a normal pornsite.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 18, 2014)

Well Hydro, I guess that that is the sort of thing that
a freakazoid does _on someone else's computer_...and
not by accident, IMHO.

He screwed the pooch.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'd get the cool ones like these:


made me think of this


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a band aid over my laptop camera... just in case.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 18, 2014)

finally got my mofo'in chilla' yall. tchyeeeaaaa!





some Plushberry from the esteemed Jozikins;


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2014)

What about those goggles they make you wear in the tanning booths?


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I have a band aid over my laptop camera... just in case.


haahah........


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

FAK harvest pics.. day 67 12/12

245 wet, so just about an 8th over 2 oz, not gonna complain but not great either...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 18, 2014)

lol, i was just reading some old posts/tags. There are quite a few like "600's are god", and "Big Bossy 600d's".. but the best one was "Chuck Norris uses 600's". awesome.

whats with the goggles? why not just use a dark pair o RayBans? then you're gardening in style


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> FAK harvest pics.. day 67 12/12
> 
> 245 wet, so just about an 8th over 2 oz, not gonna complain but not great either...
> 
> View attachment 2999102View attachment 2999104View attachment 2999106View attachment 2999109View attachment 2999110


whoa man.. what strain is that? beautiful

ed; whats FAK?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> whoa man.. what strain is that? beautiful
> 
> ed; whats FAK?


It's one of G's creation, Fire OG x Alien Kush.

It's beautiful!


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's one of G's creation, Fire OG x Alien Kush.
> 
> It's beautiful!


fire ailen kush is og raskel genetics & (plat.bubba x og) is a GGG genetics

i hit the fak with the (plat.bubba x og) and that is what you got giggs,and i must say she is very nice,on the low side for yield,hope she makes it up in the smoke....
has no name yet,see what you think after you smoke some..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> fire ailen kush is og raskel genetics & (plat.bubba x og) is a GGG genetics
> 
> i hit the fak with the (plat.bubba x og) and that is what you got giggs,and i must say she is very nice,on the low side for yield,hope she makes it up in the smoke....
> has no name yet,see what you think after you smoke some..


I must of been stoned last time you told me cuz I though it was the other way around lol.

That would explain where the stank and purple came from, nugs are rock hard though.

I"ll get ya a name G . Won't know until Friday evening though.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

all good giggs,

you did them right,you mind if i share them pics?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nah bro go ahead, I'd feel privileged, hook me up with a link.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> FAK harvest pics.. day 67 12/12
> 
> 245 wet, so just about an 8th over 2 oz, not gonna complain but not great either...
> 
> View attachment 2999102View attachment 2999104View attachment 2999106View attachment 2999109View attachment 2999110


length of veg and size of pot?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> length of veg and size of pot?


2g and about 17 days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 2g and about 17 days.


What do you usually yield with that?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> What do you usually yield with that?


At least 3, if I go 30-35 and 3g I get 4 and up, this is all of course with training and such, but yea oh well the smoke I"m sure will make up for it. 2 oz and an 8 isn't anything to sneeze either but hey it will do.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2014)

Veggers, mothers on the left of the shot.














Berry Bubble
Day 48~12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah that FAK loooks great, good job. Good to see everyone still aboot posting pr0n


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 18, 2014)

what does the Berry Bubble taste like? im crossing my fingers for bubblegum and berries..


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2014)

I just envisioned stiffler eating the poop with the ring in it and saying how it tastes like twigs n berries  If anyone has a clue what Im talking about...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2014)

Are these gonna pull through? Maybe a little foliar feeding with some super thrive, bloom nutes, bushmaster and a spritz of H2o2? Cuz I think they're fucking starvin bro's!


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2014)

have they been under any lights?

if so id say let sit to the side,and let the medium dry out if they got roots.
they should start to respond in a few days.i would think.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 18, 2014)

i concur.

yea man american pie, its the best

do those cups have holes in the bottom?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, those look like clones I've let sit too long and the roots aren't big enough or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2014)

Those look like shit dude. You should feed them something.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2014)

jimmer or urban can u get me a link to this yous are using to smoke the wax, as i no using a nail i will need a blow torch aswell......


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2014)

just go to your DIY store and buy a blow torch. You can use the camping gas attachments with them. They last for ages as well.....

here's the dog/deep blue grow down button ben. Think I'll flip the timer at the weekend.










soz, phone camera....

peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2014)

yes i was thinking that the sell the gas for camping stoves canny cheap.. so u recon just the nail and dabber for 15 free postage

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281251076941?var=580297492946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and this oz wax tube

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220810544771?var=520041487384&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

the price is nowt really i smoke that in a day or 2 these will last much longer haha


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks good to me. 

This is the kind of torch I use


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2014)

its a female fitting the nail im looking at, is that what i would need d a female or mail


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2014)

no idea lad, I have never really been down with the bong chat...all the females, males, downpipes, upstems, sliders, percs....eh??? lol.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

i still have a while to save up a bit trim of the weed i come across, till i do a bit off my dogs but i think im gona order the nail and tube tonight or tomoz.... then be on the look out for a blowtorch... poundland later for a few bits and bobs as the gardening stuff coming back in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

budolskie said:


> yes i was thinking that the sell the gas for camping stoves canny cheap.. so u recon just the nail and dabber for 15 free postage
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281251076941?var=580297492946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


fella, i've got one of those tubes for sale, made by that company actually. I had arranged a swap for some hash but i think christiania is closed? let me see if the lad still wants it or not if not lets natter


budolskie said:


> its a female fitting the nail im looking at, is that what i would need d a female or mail


think it depends on the nail if it's domeless its a female and if you need a dome it's a male to male. double check mind!

i got one of these with a dome:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301078884237?var=600200441843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


mind i will say i bought a chefs torch yesterday and hit the nail proper last night. the missus practically had to cradle me and tell me it was all going to be ok it'll pass. talk about uncomfortably high. body was pulsing, brain was fizzing, felt like robbie the robot being told to kill altaira.


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey fellow 600 lovers here's my 3 600's in a row scrog , what do you thinkView attachment 2999330View attachment 2999331View attachment 2999332View attachment 2999334

Im simply a figment of your imagination , and everything I post is bullshit


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fella, i've got one of those tubes for sale, made by that company actually. I had arranged a swap for some hash but i think christiania is closed? let me see if the lad still wants it or not if not lets natter
> 
> think it depends on the nail if it's domeless its a female and if you need a dome it's a male to male. double check mind!
> 
> ...


tends to give me the sweats and if i get a little too carried away seems to give me the shits!


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 19, 2014)

ola 6.

Long day ahead of me here,got a new 600 set up yesterday and need to go grab some 6-4 reducers for the cool tube before i get started on this install.

Figure while I am in there might as well pull the out my filter and swap the old pre filter out for a new one so i can clean it.

Now if the store was only open.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello Guys can tell me what mean hermaphrodite weed . I know what mean hermaphrodite but whats is the facts in first stage to i see that fact is this


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok Don a just out at the min il be interested in that how many g it hold, mines just a normal bong am sure it's same fitting as dst was in dam.. il get a pic of my bong up later and the fittings on it cos on ebay he said I need a male but I think female


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 19, 2014)

And some pics


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

heres the pics of my bong and chillum m8


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2014)

Scullkur, when talking about hemaphrodite in relation to weed, it's basically a plant that shows both signs of sex, female stigmas (white hairs) as well as male pollen sacs. Sometimes a plant can herm later in flower and just produce the inside of the male pollen sacs (often called "nanners" - after banana's, which they look kind of similar too, although very small in comparison).

The circle on your pic looks like it has white haris coming out of the pistil....fingers crossed it's a female.

And peeps, please check out our friends in Tenerifes new Cannabis CUp website. This is the first one they are organising. BB will be there in full effect
www.secret-cup.com

slainte, DST


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you for info DST


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 19, 2014)

What do the roots look like? They are hungry for Mg & P is all i know for sure


supchaka said:


> Are these gonna pull through? Maybe a little foliar feeding with some super thrive, bloom nutes, bushmaster and a spritz of H2o2? Cuz I think they're fucking starvin bro's!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 19, 2014)

Hornet I have two of the same chiller. Work horse. Bravo.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 19, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If people are going to act like a freak you get to take pics.


tell me about it. I live in hollywood.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 19, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That one got me laughing pretty good for some reason. Thanks chaka


. It was pretty funny. Wish id had a witty retort


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

budolskie said:


> here's the pics of my bong and chillum m8


looks same as me like man


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah i scratched my head. I think it was supposed to be a live girl bait and switch deal. If i worry too much about what he does id turn crazy. Im gonna find a new one anyway.


HydroGp said:


> That just sounds to stupid. Means he would have clicked a link and then allowing some program to be installed on the computer giving access to the webcam.
> Keep re writing trying not to sound hard but truth be told i think he is either damn stupid or a crazy sex freak turned on by things you cant find on a normal pornsite.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 19, 2014)

One more hour till hardware store field trip!! Ha I am such a square sometimes..but screw it i am excited to get the new 600 installed and i actually did change the extra 150 in there to vert the other day though it should be placed between the plants as i just have it hanging between a couple tops..

Maybe I will adjust some other stuff and give her a good cleaning while i haul these girls out for the upgrades.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

Do u no if I need a male or female nail to replace my chillum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

i dunno mate If your going dome less you might have bother with the fitting, i had to send mine back as it was like half a mm out and wouldn't fit, ended up getting the dome version. 

in which case i'd get one of these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301078884237?var=600200441843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301078884237?var=600200441848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301078884237?var=600200441846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

That dome less one I seen says 14mm to 18mm adjustable how do u heat it up with dome on, the one dst used looked very simple without a dome haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

just blow torch it same as man than pop the dome on and dab your gear onto the nail.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 19, 2014)

All this wax talk is making me want a dab!!

I Had a great day with my daughter on her actual birthday yesterday. The first time I've had her on her birthday since she was 2 and I separated from their mom. Today I'm taking them 3 1/2 hours all the way home for diner with my mom, then I'm driving 3 1/2 hours back home.

Here's my Deep Psychosis(sativa pheno) from BB looking very sativish.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

so would this nail not fit in my bong,,,,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

looks like it, like i say i got an 18mm one as that's what my glass is and the fucker didn't fit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

haven't chucked owt up in here in a bit, DOG x Qrazy Quake:


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely they look like, inbox me about the tube if u still want rid. That says it's 14-18mm adjustable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

lad still wants it, you can borrow it in the mean time though if you want mate?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

Are its cush m8 I still have a few weeks of saving a bit trim, il just buy one and look into the nail more I have a few weeks


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mind i will say i bought a chefs torch yesterday and hit the nail proper last night. the missus practically had to cradle me and tell me it was all going to be ok it'll pass. talk about uncomfortably high. body was pulsing, brain was fizzing, felt like robbie the robot being told to kill altaira.


Sounds like my version of the fetal position shower!


----------



## zibra (Feb 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Dez... that's some racy stuff on your thread. I've never had a girls butthole on any of my threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats so cool man, I wished I had some friends to jam with. I still suck playing guitar but Im a lot lot better than 2 years ago. Thanks jig again &#128515;


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> have they been under any lights?
> 
> if so id say let sit to the side,and let the medium dry out if they got roots.
> they should start to respond in a few days.i would think.





TheGreenHornet said:


> i concur.
> 
> yea man american pie, its the best
> 
> do those cups have holes in the bottom?





hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, those look like clones I've let sit too long and the roots aren't big enough or something.





jigfresh said:


> Those look like shit dude. You should feed them something.


Hah thanks for the kind help. They were actually dead as fuck! I was just about to throw them away before I took the picture.


----------



## zibra (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys is gunit still around? I don't see him anymore.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Sounds like my version of the fetal position shower!


yup i'd have given anything for it to have stopped, really gave me flash backs from acid trips. scared the hell out of me


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

A little wax show and tell! Haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

nice, i'd like a little dedicated bubbler for mine with a showerhead perc. aint got a pot to piss in though so it'll have to wait. i just hyope i don't drop the globe n shit before i get a stand or something.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice, i'd like a little dedicated bubbler for mine with a showerhead perc. aint got a pot to piss in though so it'll have to wait. i just hyope i don't drop the globe n shit before i get a stand or something.


That bubbler came with the dome and nail for $27 and the hand pipe came with the dome and nail for $12. So cheap enough, even if u do drop it, not a big deal. 

I use the styrofoam, that comes in the box when u buy a cool tube, to hold my glass in. It is perfect. It is square shaped with a circle cut out of the center. If you have ever ordered a cool tube, then im sure u know what i am talkin bout


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 19, 2014)

amgprb, I had one and dropped it on my floor downstairs. only had it a month but loved it until I dropped it.....just my luck


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> amgprb, I had one and dropped it on my floor downstairs. only had it a month but loved it until I dropped it.....just my luck


That sux, i will say with the cheapies that I got, they would break immediately. Only single blown.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Some shots from the garden this morning..

Kookie remix on her final leg, coming down in a week or so.



Young gg's




3 new kookies into flower



Have a good day guys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

amgprb said:


> That bubbler came with the dome and nail for $27 and the hand pipe came with the dome and nail for $12. So cheap enough, even if u do drop it, not a big deal.
> 
> I use the styrofoam, that comes in the box when u buy a cool tube, to hold my glass in. It is perfect. It is square shaped with a circle cut out of the center. If you have ever ordered a cool tube, then im sure u know what i am talkin bout


just looking on gogo and they run like $30 plus shipping. top tip on the styrofoam man cheers


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just looking on gogo and they run like $30 plus shipping. top tip on the styrofoam man cheers


Make sure to check their blog as they often have promo codes for 10%-20% off. Thats what i do anyways


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

Giggles, that Kookie Remix looks great!

Mmmmmmmm, cookies......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

i'm just going to swap the heads for now though i do have two 18mm bongs so i could run them independent 'cept one doesn't have the ice catcher


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Giggles, that Kookie Remix looks great!
> 
> Mmmmmmmm, cookies......


Thanks bro, yea she smells grrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks bro, yea she smells grrrrrrrrrrreat




Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

i juts found this male nail domeless 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141153098208&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm just going to swap the heads for now though i do have two 18mm bongs so i could run them independent 'cept one doesn't have the ice catcher


What method are you using to make your wax?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2014)

I have done it before using butane and a blasting tube. Was just wanting to be on the same page as everyone else with your nail and dome conversation


EDIT: @ Giggles - Very nice looking plants! It looks like you have some good space to work with in there too.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

I am yet to be trying in march the butane way just collecting the bits together now


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

Just make sure you're safe. Don't blow anything up.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

Ii seen a way where they aren't using a stove just a tub of warm water big enough to hold my dish im.spraying the wax into, to help evaporate the butane.... should be no danger with no flames plus be out in the yard


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2014)

I see. I didn't care for it so much. The high was almost disabling for me except for that one time at Jig's place. I just took a small dab and was pretty high for a while but it wasn't too much. Good thing too because I rode my motorcycle to his place that time. There's no way I'd ride that bike high on BHO, it's too powerful to fekk around on like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Ii seen a way where they aren't using a stove just a tub of warm water big enough to hold my dish im.spraying the wax into, to help evaporate the butane.... should be no danger with no flames plus be out in the yard


cool man.... read about too many people doing it inside with a stove or oven, just not worth the risk in my eyes. Be sure to wear a glove or something to hold the tube, it gets real cold like.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have done it before using butane and a blasting tube. Was just wanting to be on the same page as everyone else with your nail and dome conversation
> 
> 
> EDIT: @ Giggles - Very nice looking plants! It looks like you have some good space to work with in there too.


Thanks dez, how you been bro.

and yes some very good space to work with 

Oh and bud make sure you get that shit purged, evap will never get it completely out. You can build a vacuum for next to nothing. Also a warm bath is safe is your careful, just make sure you don't get it to warm. I usually just place some cheese cloth over mine and place a fan blowing over it for 24 hours and then purge.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Ii seen a way where they aren't using a stove just a tub of warm water big enough to hold my dish im.spraying the wax into, to help evaporate the butane.... should be no danger with no flames plus be out in the yard


I bring water to a slow boil, put it in a tupperware, take it outside, place my pyrex in the tub and blast my 'tane. Works great!

I also put a small splash of that boiling water IN the pyrex before blasting

(I 4got to mention that it has been barely over 0°F, and that if your out door temps are warmer, u may want to not use boiling water, only warm... 100°ish


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks dez, how you been bro.
> 
> and yes some very good space to work with
> 
> Oh and bud make sure you get that shit purged, evap will never get it completely out. You can build a vacuum for next to nothing. Also a warm bath is safe is your careful, just make sure you don't get it to warm. I usually just place some cheese cloth over mine and place a fan blowing over it for 24 hours and then purge.


I've been good. Just working and hanging with the kids, you?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok cheers for the tips lads I can wait to.get the bits in and save enough scraggy bits up and for when my dogs are done haha


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I've been good. Just working and hanging with the kids, you?


Same bro. Ready for spring.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Ok cheers for the tips lads I can wait to.get the bits in and save enough scraggy bits up and for when my dogs are done haha


Other tips I got is make sure the stuff is broken up good. I left a run too clumpy and the yield suffered. Also pack it in the tube pretty good. Not crazy, just a good pack.

And do all you can to get all the tane out. If you don't you will definitely taste it and it would sully the first experience.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 19, 2014)

So ive had great result's digging my old DOG back from the seed's it put out. I had a few different nameless baggies and wasn't 100% which were the right one's but knew it was there somewhere, so ive took 1 from one lot and another from what i think is the original pip's from the maiden DOG. ( not the odd seed i collected out every other plant ), I knew i had 1 Deff. And now got two ! with another 3 seedling's going lol, think that'll do.
When i grew them before just for kicks i got great plant's that didn't seed so hopefully im good with these.
Excuse the pics, the smaller one also has been grown under a very poor light...( not by myself )










My Casey Jones, SLH and Psycosis are all doing great under the new cfl, smelly already !


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 19, 2014)

i need to learn how to make wax and oil, so i will understand just what the hell is going on around here. my only experience is with bubble bags.

need to learn about washing with everclear too.. all of the oil/butter based edibles i have had before get me feelin a little loose, slightly fuzzy feeling, but man i had a peanut butter cup a couple of months ago that had been made with the everclear wash method, and holy shit!
a couple of hours later i woke up with terrible sunburn at some pool a couple of blocks away, and then proceeded to jump in the pool with my phone still in pocket. hadn't been that blasted in years..


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2014)

This thread has definitely not lost any steam. 

I've noticed that some of you are making the switch to LED's. This is interesting me very much. I'm currently in a utilities included in rent situation and I need to up my stealth, among other things. I'm hearing things about chipsets and such, that one should look for. I'm coming to the place that always has the best answers. I know it's probably been talked about lots lately but , what say ye?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

The LED's I used were great. Growevolution budboss 151 x 3. I got not much less g/w yield vs. HID. My electricity bill dropped about $70 a month. I had gone from using a 435 cfm fan running all the time, to using a 50 cfm fan. 1000w hps vs 450w led. That 450w got me 6 oz on my first run. I think I can do better this run.

The plants were by far the most healthy I've ever grown in my now 5 years of growing. They had lovely green leaves at harvest. And the buds are amazing quality. They are small, but amazing. Best taste I've ever done BY FAR. Very resinous, and really strong smoke. Too strong for me, I'm going to have to get rid of my whole harvest, I just can't enjoy it.

I don't think it makes sense for commercial growers, but for anyone growing personal stash, or mostly personal I would go LED all day, every day.

And without question the LED's veg like a beast. Hands down better than HID (in my head). Flower they do alright, but veg is just INSANE.

They are pricey, but with the electical savings I think I have to run for 14 months before the lights pay for themselves. The life on them is supposed to be forever long. I like them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

Speaking of lighting...

When I was in my self-imposed exile last week I was adjusting my light's height and checking on the plants.
After a minute I notice this burning smell, almost burning electrical smell in the tent.
So I look at the light and see smoke rolling up the side of the glass.
I run over the the outlet and unplug it.
Had to leave the light alone for a while to cool, and thought the bulb fried prematurely (only has about 2 months of 12/12 on it),
So I let it cool off and bring all the little ones inside the house and put them under the FL array:












(back in the corner is where we buried Katie)






So, after the bulb is cool I take it out to inspect it and see what happened.
I then see this nasty looking blood-colored smear on the bulb where the smoke was coming from and thought some huge ass spider or insect went into the light:












But, it turned out to be the rope I was using to center the light in the vert scrog:







So I scraped it all off, cleaned up the bulb, and got it back in action:






















So I didn't have to buy a new bulb.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 19, 2014)

Very clear and concise run down on LED. Thanks for taking the time to explain jig.
I'm sticking with my 600hps, but thinking about LED for summer growing.

Doobie, glad it worked out. First you had me thinking you smashed some plants then I thought there was a serious injury!
All's well that ends well... sweet setup man!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, Cas 
I didn't know what the heck was going on when it started smoking. But it's no fun standing next to a smoking 800c bulb that appears to be going nuclear in the confines of a 4x4 tent 
This just re-enforces the point that I need to invest in a few automatic fire extinguishers to hang around in the garage and in the tent.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Duchie great to see you back around brotha!


Doobs that wild, so it dripped on there from you melting the ends? Good thing you were around, glad it turned out fine. 


Damn 3 pages since last night  started a multi reply but soon became aware it would be a mess lol.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 19, 2014)

soooo. Guess now i am officially up to speed and running a 6.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2014)

There was a recent article in the Daily Mail that said they were using the abandoned underground tubes for growing plants with led's. They have reached the commercial market....and they are the blue and red ones.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Jig. I didn't even think of the cost of replacement bulbs with HID's and the savings that way alone. So what kind of wattage would one need to replace the 600? Will one unit in my square meter do?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey Duchie great to see you back around brotha!
> 
> 
> Doobs that wild, so it dripped on there from you melting the ends? Good thing you were around, glad it turned out fine.
> ...


No, I'd wrapped the rope twice, loosely, around the rope that suspends the fixture to keep the bulb centered and still when the fans are blowing (so it doesn't swing around like the one in my American Buddly vid), and when I lifted up the light to work on getting it more perpendicular to the ground the rope used as a cross brace loosened and slid down into the light, cutting it in half and leaving a chunk of rope to melt on the glass.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for that too cof. 

Hey whodat! Good to see you too. I've been checking out your journal and your work is stellar as always. 

I've been wondering how many 6'ers are in Colorado or Washington and able to speak a little free'r here these days?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

The new 600w is looking good in the tent there, Urban


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheers jig il be back reminding on when the stuff comes.and iv got the trim as god knows how.many pages will have been past until march


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 19, 2014)

@ DoobieBrother; i dont want to think what would have happened if you hadn't gotten that rope out, ehhhh. are those T12 shop lights you've got your teenagers under? i used to use those but was eventually convinced that a T5 panel was the way to go. Not saying theres anything wrong with T12's.. they run so cool that my plants used to grow right up through them and push them apart! never so much as a scorched leaf.. I love my T5 panel with HO 54's, but they get warm enough to cause some damage if they get too close.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks doob, I was pretty pleased with the install for sure..Had to cut out the extra vert with no extra fans for cooling but the 6 is running full and temps are right at 77 so Im happy with that.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 19, 2014)

I see most of the strains I want from BB are out of stock....What new releases are going to come out? And when?


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> I see most of the strains I want from BB are out of stock....What new releases are going to come out? And when?


id stay lurking in this place>>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 19, 2014)

I was wanting to order some seeds myself but BB is out of alot of stock. Has anyone used sea of seeds? or are they another place that is good to order from that some of you all use and have had good luck with.


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> I was wanting to order some seeds myself but BB is out of alot of stock. Has anyone used sea of seeds? or are they another place that is good to order from that some of you all use and have had good luck with.


its alot of'em out their,you really just got to look around for the one you feel the safest with.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 19, 2014)

@genuity- so berry bubble and dog treats is what you are saying will be new BB strains? Kind of confused there bud...


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> @genuity- so berry bubble and dog treats is what you are saying will be new BB strains? Kind of confused there bud...


all im saying is,that would be the place to see what may or may not be in the works......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> @ DoobieBrother; i dont want to think what would have happened if you hadn't gotten that rope out, ehhhh. are those T12 shop lights you've got your teenagers under? i used to use those but was eventually convinced that a T5 panel was the way to go. Not saying theres anything wrong with T12's.. they run so cool that my plants used to grow right up through them and push them apart! never so much as a scorched leaf.. I love my T5 panel with HO 54's, but they get warm enough to cause some damage if they get too close.


Yeppers: T-12 bulbs running 40watts per bulb.
Wouldn't mind running HO T-5's, but I have 6 of these fixtures (only 5 in use, as one needs a new ballast) and am a cheap bastard when it comes to upgrading some things.
But, really, 480 watts is more than enough for my own early-vegging needs, and the lack of heat stress and subsequent ability to grow up to the bulbs without damage before adjusting light height is a bonus.
This run, I am using a GE Lucolux(?) 600w HPS for vegging half of the plants, and 400w of 6500k T-12 for the other half, and the T-12's are kicking the GE HPS bulbs ass by 2:1.
Nodes are tighter, and the plants are more advanced regarding secondary growth, and the plants are overall almost twice as big vegging under the tubes compared to the GE bulb.
Flowering will be different story, naturally, but this GE bulb sucks for vegging.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 19, 2014)

noice. i didnt know GE made a MH bulb, but i will stay away from it now that I know!
been using a lot of iPower products recently.. hate talking to the people on the phone, most seem to have an attitude (east coast maybe?) 
but the products have surprised me. bought some electronic ballasts to replace my old magnetics, and they run super cool and are adjustable(even though i never take it off 100%). the HPS's i have bought from them put out a really cool color too, more pinkish than yellow like the old hortilux. i havent used them long enough to form an opinion one way or another, but like i say, the color they put out is pretty cool. hopefully its not a defect causing the color, lol.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

6er's, hoping someone knows the answer to this?

I have to move some plants around. Can I use a 400 watt MH bulb in my 600 watt digi ballest turned down to 300 watts?

Not worried about decreasing the life of the bulb, just worried about safety. 

Thanx


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

amgprb said:


> 6er's, hoping someone knows the answer to this?
> 
> I have to move some plants around. Can I use a 400 watt MH bulb in my 600 watt digi ballest turned down to 300 watts?
> 
> ...


not sure.....
i have ran big bulbs on smaller ballast,never smaller bulbs on bigger ballast

sorry not much help.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> not sure.....
> i have ran big bulbs on smaller ballast,never smaller bulbs on bigger ballast
> 
> sorry not much help.


Np brother. I just dont want to burn the house down and if it does fire up, dont want to stay up all night baby sitting it to make sure that i dont burn the house down!

I have 25 plus bulbs sitting here, and not a damn 600 mh! This sux!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

For what it's worth hps does good in veg too. Not sure about runing different size bulbs on different size ballasts.

@lockedout, try asking in that thread too, the right people will eventually catch your question.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2014)

looking good doobie. just popping in to say hi have family in from ATL and have the start of Mardi Gras this weekend so hope you al have a great one.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah buddy it's party time in NOLA


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2014)

You can run the 400 bulb in the 600 ballast with no problem. 


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2014)

its party time in all of LA how was your weekend man.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 19, 2014)

I finally thought of my contribution to the dab convo. My friend made wax outta my trim (bubba/indica) and i was couchlocked four hours. I got a dabstick at canna cup and smoked solvent free was that smelled like orange/mango candy. Errlstar. Im officially a fan of concentrates.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> its party time in all of LA how was your weekend man.


Awesome bro, great to see all me peeps again... The daily hangovers are not so fun though!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> You can run the 400 bulb in the 600 ballast with no problem.
> 
> 
> cof


Thank u kind sir


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> I finally thought of my contribution to the dab convo. My friend made wax outta my trim (bubba/indica) and i was couchlocked four hours. I got a dabstick at canna cup and smoked solvent free was that smelled like orange/mango candy. Errlstar. Im officially a fan of concentrates.


I'm a fan of anything canna related


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you guys leave more or less trim on your bud?

I am out of green and waiting for my recent harvest to dry, so I smoked a bowl of crispy, sugary, trim. It got me where I needed to be but the first few hits were flavorful as hell, like a lot more flavorful then I remember the last harvest cured of the same strain.

So I am curious if leaving more trim on the bud would produce a better flavor? I always thought the less leaves the smoother smoke the better it taste, but the first few hits of that bowl of just trim drying for a few days had a ton of flavor.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

I just harvested and tried drying things different. The first batch I trimmed right away and dried in a pile in a cabinet. The next batch I trimmed and put on a drying rack thing in a humid closet. The last batch I hung up without trimming at all. Each batch smelled and tasted better than the one before it. Not sure if that addresses your question, but it's what i thought of.

I'm going to trim dry from now on. I found it easier as well.



AllDayToker said:


> Do you guys leave more or less trim on your bud?
> 
> I am out of green and waiting for my recent harvest to dry, so I smoked a bowl of crispy, sugary, trim. It got me where I needed to be but the first few hits were flavorful as hell, like a lot more flavorful then I remember the last harvest cured of the same strain.
> 
> So I am curious if leaving more trim on the bud would produce a better flavor? I always thought the less leaves the smoother smoke the better it taste, but the first few hits of that bowl of just trim drying for a few days had a ton of flavor.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I just harvested and tried drying things different. The first batch I trimmed right away and dried in a pile in a cabinet. The next batch I trimmed and put on a drying rack thing in a humid closet. The last batch I hung up without trimming at all. Each batch smelled and tasted better than the one before it. Not sure if that addresses your question, but it's what i thought of.
> 
> I'm going to trim dry from now on. I found it easier as well.



That does actually help me a lot haha.

I know I waited on my last batch on some buds and let the trim just dry before I took it off like you said you did your last batch, but it was mixed with the normal trim bud while curing and while I could tell a physical difference, I couldn't tell a difference in a smoke, but it could be different if I would of cured it separately.

I think I might try the wait till the leaves are dry to trim, like you said it's a lot easier, I just want a good smoke. I know it's easier to trim a plant freshly watered compared to wilted, but completely dry is a different thing all together.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Do you guys leave more or less trim on your bud?
> 
> I am out of green and waiting for my recent harvest to dry, so I smoked a bowl of crispy, sugary, trim. It got me where I needed to be but the first few hits were flavorful as hell, like a lot more flavorful then I remember the last harvest cured of the same strain.
> 
> So I am curious if leaving more trim on the bud would produce a better flavor? I always thought the less leaves the smoother smoke the better it taste, but the first few hits of that bowl of just trim drying for a few days had a ton of flavor.


I have experienced the same thing as well. I always scrape my racks and get some nice tasting shit. I'm not sure why it is, maybe someone can chime in. 

I mean I've let buds with more leaf on it and it tasted/smelled just the same as the one I trimmed close, idk what it is bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 19, 2014)

Another great "Honey Bee" song, gen:

[video=youtube_share;XhAcIuj3o1E]http://youtu.be/XhAcIuj3o1E[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

yes.yes,yes................that is great.
about to take a rip of honeybee,and turn this song up....wake up kids.


it be nice if more people made music like that(live),you know with the real tools,and not a beat borad,not that anything is wrong with that,but......


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> yes.yes,yes................that is great.
> about to take a rip of honeybee,and turn this song up....wake up kids.
> 
> 
> it be nice if more people made music like that(live),you know with the real tools,and not a beat borad,not that anything is wrong with that,but......


Times are changing, most of it's for the good but some of it isn't....

Hey bro I hope your son is doing better.


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

yes it is giggs..

and yes he is,very well i may say.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good I'm glad to hear that man. 

Man I wish this last kookie remix would fucking finish up. She's going on day 80 tomorrow, fucks sake....


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2014)

80 days..dam.
she gonna be a head snapper


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yea and I think she has at least another 10, she's almost all milky now with a few amber. 

She is one fucking dense fox tail on top of fox tail


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> yes.yes,yes................that is great.
> about to take a rip of honeybee,and turn this song up....wake up kids.
> 
> 
> it be nice if more people made music like that(live),you know with the real tools,and not a beat borad,not that anything is wrong with that,but......


yea i was digging the _post modern jukebox_ that got posted on here and ended up watching a few of them and i liked all the_ puddles pity party_ i saw. got to see my mom just now. she is in town with my niece and nephew had a 12 hour car ride to get here. anyway good night 600


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Made a new cloner today, the other one was worn out and just couldn't hold as many cuts as I needed, this new one holds 40-50 



Couple kookie close ups
Foxtail pheno



Just kookie from a distance


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2014)

Like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


genuity said:


> yes it is giggs..
> 
> And yes he is,very well i may say.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2014)

like aswell looks lovely giggles haha.... little lie in for me this morning like gona order this honey tube the day few wakey bakeys.... got 7g of bits of scrag of the stuff a been getting round here in and thats only since friday and the estimated delivery is march


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2014)

dam giggs what's in that




remix


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 20, 2014)

It's very interesting to see the trimming conversation. 25 years ago when my stepdad taught me how to trim the smoke we grew, he used the dry trim method. His philosophy was that the leaves would help protect the bud and thc from a lot of the issues that a rise from curing. I've heard this many time since but don't have a personal opinion. I trim wet cause I like my trim wet.

Wanted to add, sweet girls giggles.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I trim wet cause I like my trim wet.


Hear hear! Super tasty concentrates!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 20, 2014)

Trimming: 
I take all of the large fans off first. I then remove any other leaves that are aprox 2"-3". I keep the rest on, and hang my plants. I allow them to hang dry until fealing almost ready for curing. That is when i finish the trim, at this time is when all of the frost leaves are getting nice and crispy. After cleaning up all of the leaf material, I seperate the buds from the stalk and place all of the buds on a screened drying rack i built. They will usually stay there for a day or so before being put in the jars for the cure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2014)

Soooo sick right now. I am not even strong enough to go downstairs and water the plants.

Finally able to keep small bites of banana down. Frickin A.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

I have trimmed wet and dry and in between and don't really have a preference. Trimming wet is a sticky affair and trimming dry can be messy with things crumbling all over the place. There's really no good way to trim IMO, you just have to find what works best for you and go with it. It's part of the hobby hardly anyone likes but we all do it so we can have the best possible finished product when we're done.

I tend to do a rough trim when I cut them down and hang them these days (mostly fan leaves). After they hang for a few days I will give them a proper trim and they go in the drying rack until ready for jars. I did it this way to give myself more time to get it all done and it worked out good. I get to do the trimming in bits instead of all at once


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you are under the weather.

Fluids!

JD


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soooo sick right now. I am not even strong enough to go downstairs and water the plants.
> 
> Finally able to keep small bites of banana down. Frickin A.


Sounds like my regular afternoon smoking buddy. He's been really sick the past couple of days


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2014)

budolskie said:


> like aswell looks lovely giggles haha.... little lie in for me this morning like gona order this honey tube the day few wakey bakeys.... got 7g of bits of scrag of the stuff a been getting round here in and thats only since friday and the estimated delivery is march





genuity said:


> dam giggs what's in that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jimmer6577 said:


> It's very interesting to see the trimming conversation. 25 years ago when my stepdad taught me how to trim the smoke we grew, he used the dry trim method. His philosophy was that the leaves would help protect the bud and thc from a lot of the issues that a rise from curing. I've heard this many time since but don't have a personal opinion. I trim wet cause I like my trim wet.
> 
> Wanted to add, sweet girls giggles.


Thanks guys, I'm really love this strain. It's rocklock x fruity pebbles x my landrace



Flaming Pie said:


> Soooo sick right now. I am not even strong enough to go downstairs and water the plants.
> 
> Finally able to keep small bites of banana down. Frickin A.


I've been sick to, the shit is going around.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2014)

My Mum would have said something like...."well you can type so you can't be that bad!" fuk me I had the best attendance record at school, until I took it upon myself to start writing sick notes, lol....Seriously though, F.Pie, get well soon, lots of water I find is always the best thing, and as much stone as you can take to get you to sleep.

Been watching the olympics, and they commentators kept coming out with things like, "Oh, he's overcooked it"....well, I kinf of feel like that with the flower cab at the mo, I think I overcooked the veg time, lol...shits growing stupid crazy too big. Ah well, we shall see what happens.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

DST said:


> My Mum would have said something like...."well you can type so you can't be that bad!" fuk me I had the best attendance record at school, until I took it upon myself to start writing sick notes, lol....Seriously though, F.Pie, get well soon, lots of water I find is always the best thing, and as much stone as you can take to get you to sleep.
> 
> Been watching the olympics, and they commentators kept coming out with things like, "Oh, he's overcooked it"....well, I kinf of feel like that with the flower cab at the mo, I think I overcooked the veg time, lol...shits growing stupid crazy too big. Ah well, we shall see what happens.


I did that the last two grows. Had my light tight to the ceiling and had buds growing up next to the hood, lol.
I'm trying not to make that same mistake again this time


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 20, 2014)

I take large fan leaves off, let hang for 4-6 days with all the sugar leaves/ other leaves on, then trim up and jar. This gives me a much smoother and stinkier product (for me) than trimming wet. It is messy though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

I've yet to see 5 mins of the olympics. I don't know where you find the time D.

I did however order myself a midi controller/ digital synthesizer. Should be here in a week. Arturia KeyLab 49. I'm stoked. And someone is supposed to come over today to buy my old guitar.



Got the closet cleaned out, ready for the new plants to go in. Another round on deck. Dog Kush, AK 47, Pre98 Bubba, Blue Dream, Deep Psychosis.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks sweet Jig! Congrats!

I need to find some fill in work. I've got bills coming up and no $ for them yet. Any So Cal 600 members need any work done at their place? I'm a finish carpenter and licensed general contractor and need some small stuff. 

Just thought I'd throw it out there...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

Alright guys and gals. I need some input. Finally cleaned out the closet yesterday and was seriously shocked when I pulled the roots out of the tubes. They were TINY! Well compared to previous grows at least. Any thoughts on this? I can't imagine what it was... maybe humidity being high, the plants drew water from the air instead of growing bigger roots???? My only theory and it doesn't seem to add up. They were more brown than usual, but hard to tell if that just came the last week I didn't have water running through them. There was no slime or any nastiness to them.

So what do you guys think.

Also... I think the yield would have been better with better roots.

Anyone who grew this headband look at your rootmass?

@dez I can talk to wife. I bet we'd hire you.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

I bet your yield would have been better with better roots too.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2014)

From my thread:
*BTW, one thing that I am finding about the Soma NYCD is 
that its clones seem to explode into flower.

They were not flowering when I took them YESTERDAY, and I have 
the bulb over the seed tray going 24/0 (where the rest of the Veg
closet goes off for 6 hours a day).

Check out these two clones in the tray:













Now, check out the mother, potted for flowering:






ZERO flowering reaction to the taking of the clone.

Interesting stuff, though annoying, as I am sure that this
is not going to help the clones root. I am hoping that they
still will over the next few weeks, and the BST will keep the
moisture level correct for me in the meanwhile.

Onward and upward,

JD *


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 20, 2014)

yea it might take a little longer for them to switch gears, but they look good! flower development just means extra food for later if you're reveggin.

ive got some problems of my own too, they look way worse than yours.. 
water temp @ 68-69deg F, air temp @73-75deg F, nutes @ 330-350ppm GH trio, pH @ 5.8-5.9... very pale green and droopy leaves, very slow growth, i dont get it. 
maybe light issue to reservoir? im going to go hard with some duct tape and seal em up good, but if yall have any ideas on what it might be, holler. some are 3 weeks, others are 2weeks.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

I had my dams set too high on a flooded tube type of hydro system and had my plants do the same as yours. Some of them died from over watering before I figured it out. Just a thought


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice and cool, with low nutes....this one does not sound simple....

I am not versed in hydro. I will look forward to an expert chiming in.

Thanks for taking the time.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

DST said:


> My Mum would have said something like...."well you can type so you can't be that bad!" fuk me I had the best attendance record at school, until I took it upon myself to start writing sick notes, lol....Seriously though, F.Pie, get well soon, lots of water I find is always the best thing, and as much stone as you can take to get you to sleep.
> 
> Been watching the olympics, and they commentators kept coming out with things like, "Oh, he's overcooked it"....well, I kinf of feel like that with the flower cab at the mo, I think I overcooked the veg time, lol...shits growing stupid crazy too big. Ah well, we shall see what happens.


I did that with my Nibiru run, lots of inside nonsens that got hashed, I also feel that took overall bud development down, but hey Im enjoying the hell out of this hash and I wont be running out anytime soon  
Another downside to an overcrowded garden is any pests and disease can take hold and spread without you noticing.
This time around Iv'e removed more growth before and into early flowering than usual and its looking good now starting week 8, not much BS fluff buds at all. 

Just saying bru 



jigfresh said:


> Alright guys and gals. I need some input. Finally cleaned out the closet yesterday and was seriously shocked when I pulled the roots out of the tubes. They were TINY! Well compared to previous grows at least. Any thoughts on this? I can't imagine what it was... maybe humidity being high, the plants drew water from the air instead of growing bigger roots???? My only theory and it doesn't seem to add up. They were more brown than usual, but hard to tell if that just came the last week I didn't have water running through them. There was no slime or any nastiness to them.
> 
> So what do you guys think.
> 
> ...


Hmm. How much water do your tubes hold without water flow? allot could have dried up while you were gone and are still in the tube maybe? 



Dezracer said:


> I bet your yield would have been better with better roots too.


I would tent to agree 



TheGreenHornet said:


> yea it might take a little longer for them to switch gears, but they look good! flower development just means extra food for later if you're reveggin.
> 
> ive got some problems of my own too, they look way worse than yours..
> water temp @ 68-69deg F, air temp @73-75deg F, nutes @ 330-350ppm GH trio, pH @ 5.8-5.9... very pale green and droopy leaves, very slow growth, i dont get it.
> maybe light issue to reservoir? im going to go hard with some duct tape and seal em up good, but if yall have any ideas on what it might be, holler. some are 3 weeks, others are 2weeks.


How do the roots look? Everything sounds on, the ppm could maybe be a tad lower depending on your base solution. What about light, too big too early can slow things down I think. 
Look for signs of slime maybe.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I've yet to see 5 mins of the olympics. I don't know where you find the time D.
> 
> I did however order myself a midi controller/ digital synthesizer. Should be here in a week. Arturia KeyLab 49. I'm stoked. And someone is supposed to come over today to buy my old guitar.
> 
> ...


Nice keyboard! 
What a Lucky Man! 

[youtube]MRYx0ySEhjk[/youtube]

[youtube]KjkD39dCvBI[/youtube]

(Emerson starts @ 1:30 into it)
[youtube]O6y1htz6jGE[/youtube]

(*edit: .......just need 10 characters to supposedly bypass the piece of crap captcha that seems to let spammers post at will....  )


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2014)

My plants look so sad...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2014)

/\/\/\
That's the one being grown from seed from dababydroman


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 20, 2014)

I enjoyed listening to that Lucky Man solo Doob. Cool song that I hadn't heard in a little while.

Your plant looks okay too


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice keyboard!
> What a Lucky Man!


It comes with this softward called Analog Lab.... has over 5,000 synth voices and emulates 5 of the big synths from years past. Even has the visual, you can pull up the synth model you are emulating and play with the knobs on it.

And I'm guessing you are being sarcastic about the plants. Not many things on this world that look happier than those things. Reaching up like little willa in the movie I just watched in the theaters.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2014)

I just hope jig goes easier on his board than Emerson 
I'm amazed that old Hammond organ would play after what he does to it


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 20, 2014)

Go hard with the ducting.. Ive found that just a 2x2cm(Where my hempys had the runoff holes) without ducting, will cause alge long into the bucket.

I forgot all my young plants in the 12/12 tent yesterday. Wanted them to get a week or so more of veg but wth.. Currently 2x Dog S1, 1x Dog bx2, 3x dbxlivers and 2 Goji og's.. Mixed bunch of dwc and hempy's.
Had to get some grow nutrients so picked up some biobizz grow. Kinda thinking something is wrong with the bottle strong as hell. Had to use under min recommendation to get 1.5ec.. Very strange..

Oh and DST that sux.. My mom would send me to school no matter what and the i would be sent home again by the school because i was to sick. My sister on the other hand did not spent much time in school cause she had menstrautional cramps, lol. uckid..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

Hope you feel better FP. Being sick with a baby is no fun at all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, looks pretty sweet 
I was checking out the vids of it after your post.
I'm thinking my next keyboard will be a hybrid synth/DAW/MIDI controller similar to that.
But I'm going to hold out for an 88-key unit.
I wish I had spent the extra 150 when I bought my 61-key Akai Pro, but when it's over I'll have a pair of keyboards to stack up and run separate sounds with. 
But so many other things have priority over a second board, and I'm still getting back into using it and learning new things every time I dive in, so it's a source of unending entertainment and a great way to keep the fingers limber & strong.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah sry to hear fp! Hope it turns quickly..
Oh no. Darn it!! Had this grow app grow journal on my phone where i kept track of things. Going back years. Tried to update it today like always, and it closed down the program. Went back in and all was lost. Acting like it was the first time using the app... Damn it sux.. Can oly blame myself for never using the save to sd card function 
On another jibber.. I threw a dog clone in straight from clone to see what would happen. And not that much  But it did catch pollen from the "Monster Dog" that threw balls late in flower. So i think s33ds will be ripe round harvest.
On a more sad jibber my gf had started the big run with the fertility clinic. Been shooting hormones straight into the stomach for a few days now. Having lots of pain. Now she just started bleeding 2weeks before time.. Oh.. Will have to hear the clinic whats up.. But there goes another try  Im not "allowed" to speak to anyone about it. But the way im feeling she must be breaking inside. We use alot of money on this and with me getting way less than im used to its tough..
Sry for the depressing spill. Some chihuaha dog pics to make it up..


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, the beans are fun, but I am sorry to hear of your love's difficulty.
We can understand, in a way. My Life Sabre is *really* important to me.
I hope that she is Mommy soon!

JD

P.S. They work wonders nowadays. My friend had to go through this
and now he has two little boys. :0)


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 20, 2014)

thx m8. Yup tomorrow is a new day and there are many of them.
Time to set fire to the dog


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2014)

Hydro, what is this app?

What's going on with yyour girl?

Had the husband stay home from work to help WTH the baby. Then he started puking. Baby is at my moms now so we can both get better.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 20, 2014)

GrowApp is just a "grow helper" for the phone. I liked it So i bought the full version. Not that there is any difference  But it fucked up today..

We are getting help so we can have a child..

Sry to hear that sux..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hydrogp, sorry to hear the issues and hope it works out for you 2. Medicine has come a long ways in that feild.

FP, you and hubby get well your baby and plants need you.

Now a question for the 600. If you had an exact temp in the 'day' time for your plants, what would it be? Also the same for night time? Either C`or f` works, easily changed over. The reason I'm asking is I remember a conversation with bassman about temps and budsize. I'm trying to tweak my room and was thinking this might be a tweakable spot for me. I've been keeping temps at about 72f`or 22c` during "daytime". I'm thinking I should up this to about 78-80f`or 25-26c`, any input would be helpfull and appreciated.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your rough times HGP  Hope they turn for the better soon for the both of you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> We are getting help so we can have a child..
> 
> Sry to hear that sux..


Hope it all works out for you. Sounds painful to get a shot in the belly tho.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> We are getting help so we can have a child..


My thoughts are with you guys. I hope your girl is ok. It kills me inside when my wife has problems. I would rather it be me any day. I hope you are allowed to "talk" about it here. Getting things out can be helpful albeit painful. Best wishes for both of you.

FP: Hope you guys get better quick. Glad you are blessed with family to help out.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 20, 2014)

you guys are so nice..

Yeah Jimmer 26c day and 18c night is what i consider best. But with the strain dependent still roaming 
Keeping day and night temps far from each other gives optimal growth- Ive read 
Just germinated a cindy '99 outdoors. Ive had it since i ordered my first s33ds and it sounds like it will do well outside.
Had a few friends tell me they thought dog tasted very nice and special. Could not really relate.. until now smoking it on a joint instead of the bong. wow really really hard for me to explain how it taste. Dark fruity like but not tellin at all. Amazed at the smoothness i draw the biggest lunges and half way through the joint now im feeling it real good! Ready to crash


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 20, 2014)

Big drops in day/night temps also makes it harder to control humidity. Around here that is a big issue.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2014)

I went dwnstairs to water the plants and my dehumidifier was full because it rained. Scared the shit outta me. It was only 46% in the tent so all was good.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2014)

I got by dehumidifier propped up auto draining into the res for my soil plants.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 20, 2014)

UPDATES:






Cab #1: Purple Kush, Sour Cherry, Plush Berry & Dog






Cab #2: Cherry Bomb x 5 (going to flip 12/12 within a week)






Cab #3: Plush Berry - flip to 12/12 tomorrow

Cab #4: Sleeping! No pics


----------



## amgprb (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^^^ note: Cab #2 - the small lil clone is my new Plush Berry mom.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soooo sick right now. I am not even strong enough to go downstairs and water the plants.
> 
> Finally able to keep small bites of banana down. Frickin A.


Feel better soon pie, your contributions here are always a highlight for me.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> GrowApp is just a "grow helper" for the phone. I liked it So i bought the full version. Not that there is any difference  But it fucked up today..
> 
> We are getting help so we can have a child..
> 
> Sry to hear that sux..


next time before you need an app that costs if you mention it i will send you any app paid & unlocked.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 20, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> next time before you need an app that costs if you mention it i will send you any app paid & unlocked.


I thought android put an end to that? I thought the days of side loading cracked apps was over with android 3.x?

I am intrigued!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2014)

You can still crack the apks.

I don't remember the last time I paid for an app...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2014)

How does that work? You need a special program to do it?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 21, 2014)

I download loads of apps and games but i could not find the growapp.. Got any other cannabis related apps you find good=))(/&%¤!#" Cant make a question mark :/


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's some shots from the shed this morning.View attachment 3001319View attachment 3001320

This is what's left of a clone after my kitten got to it. I was giving it to a friend and within a second the top was gone. I have a bet with my friend if it will survive.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2014)

Uhhhh I thi nk it may be a goner

I was cleaning up the revegged Goji a couple weeks back. Removing weak growth and such.

My fluffy cat starting messing with he leaves and when I turned around she bolted out of the room and up the stairs with a branch. Was so funny.

I always put my clones/seedlings on top of something the cats can't get to if I have to leave the room.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 21, 2014)

The funny part is that it was a dog clone eaten by a cat. I'll give it time and see if something happens just because. I was giving it away anyways and there is plenty of room in the veg area. You are probably right FP, only time will tell.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 21, 2014)

I was at my friends house over the weekend and he had his is PE mom that was 2.5 years old out cutting clones and trimming her down. His 3 month old puppy jumped up and chewed off the remaining branches. We tried to resuscitate her but failed. Hahaha. I hope he really loves that dog already cuz that mom has treated him really well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2014)

make a new mom from one of the clones no big deal. some folks start new mothers every six moths to keep it from veging to the point it loses vigor. Some just go cut to cut like subcool and heath robinson.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2014)

sup all!! cat pissed on my laptop. right as i found my camera cord. now my keyboard is shot. copy and paste only...i got one southern charm. its nice. just started flower. dna/rp strawberry banana sure caught my eye. i got one in veg.pics soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2014)

love all my RP girls. how you been besides the tech issues.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> make a new mom from one of the clones no big deal. some folks start new mothers every six moths to keep it from veging to the point it loses vigor. Some just go cut to cut like subcool and heath robinson.


u got
my avatar on bluelight *Dr.D81*  * Dr.D81 

*


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2014)

illbbackafter*Dr**vi*sit


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2014)

some ladies from a breeding program at day 37. I took a top clone from each one and only pollenated a lower branch.

banana wonder #1




banana wonder #2




mvk




nibiru





I've run out of lighted area.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2014)

run out of lit area!?!? you know what they say about being able to see the floor cof! nice frost man!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 21, 2014)

The Totals are in:

229 grams off of the large Plush Berry plant and 63 grams from the smaller one. A total of 292 grams off of my 600.

I have to admit that I am a bit disapointed, as i typically pull over 300 grams from my 400! I know that cold temps probably hurt a bit, but still wish ihad done better.

Here's to the next harvest!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty plants @ COF


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> I was at my friends house over the weekend and he had his is PE mom that was 2.5 years old out cutting clones and trimming her down. His 3 month old puppy jumped up and chewed off the remaining branches. We tried to resuscitate her but failed. Hahaha. I hope he really loves that dog already cuz that mom has treated him really well.


Dang that is fucked up.

I laughed tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> sup all!! cat pissed on my laptop. right as i found my camera cord. now my keyboard is shot. copy and paste only...i got one southern charm. its nice. just started flower. dna/rp strawberry banana sure caught my eye. i got one in veg.pics soon


DA fuck??? 

How does that even happen?!?!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2014)

must be a male cat. what i had thought anyway


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2014)

Pics uploaded, at the watering hole, check my latest album if you got ants in yer pants, if not, will update you soon. Slainte mhath, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2014)

Tonight will make three full days that the plants have been in the system under 18/6 light. I've got good growth and they look healthy still.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2014)

Psycho Killer...*qu'est-ce_que_c'est*


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2014)

amgprb said:


> I thought android put an end to that? I thought the days of side loading cracked apps was over with android 3.x?
> 
> I am intrigued!


Not that I'm aware of. I don't play with android much anymore but I did recently root my daughters nook and put 4.0 on it along with bootleg apps. You gotta enable developer mode and allow 3rd party applications, don't recall where those settings are. I used to get apps off 4shared.com and I think pirate bay has them too. I don't remember whether or not the device actually had to be rooted to load apps, like I said it's been awhile.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2014)

I always love your pics Duchie. It's very cool and I wish I had camera skills


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Dez. I love doing it and it really makes it worth it when people enjoy them and give me their feedback. 

Speaking of...DrD81, I say you photos and they're great. Love the composition on that horses shot. I hope you get a new body soon. It's obvious you cared about it.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 21, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I don't play with android much anymore but I did recently root my daughters nook and put 4.0 on it along with bootleg apps. You gotta enable developer mode and allow 3rd party applications, don't recall where those settings are. I used to get apps off 4shared.com and I think pirate bay has them too. I don't remember whether or not the device actually had to be rooted to load apps, like I said it's been awhile.


I did ALOT with Android back in the day. I had Android running on Laptops and iPhones before there were even any of these tablets and netbooks. I got bored w it, moved onto windows phones and iphones.

I recently tried to install a few of my old apps, and within a week i was getting pop-ups about piracy and tgen the apps stopped working.... oops! I never looked into it beyond that, cause i was only using the android while i waited for my new screen to come in so i could fix my wp8


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Psycho Killer...*qu'est-ce_que_c'est*



*C'est un soulagement pour ce que vous indispose 

(*_It is relief for what ails you_)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I'm off to the dispensary (never thought I'd be able to say that in my lifetime)


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2014)

Get some good shiz for me too, would ya?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for those pics cof, nibiru looks to be frosting up nicely  and MVK looks good too.

Go get em doobs!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> *C'est un soulagement pour ce que vous indispose
> 
> (*_It is relief for what ails you_)


Fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa fa fa, fa, better than anything else. 

Oh I still dream of the day. Have a good run Doob. 

Cof, you still know how to treat the ladies. Glistening and radiant.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

Viola(sic)!!!

$100 gets you:

[email protected] j's of Maui Bubblegum, [email protected] j's of San Diego Kush, 1/8th of Critical Mass, and 1/8th of Cheese (though it's not the real Cheese from the UK, doesn't even smell like fromage in general).

And it was "Freebie Friday" so I got a free pack of RAW rolling papers.








Time to que up some good 420 music and sparkify.
And may we all one day, and soon, be able to so casually go down the street to buy cannabis between harvests, or just for the hell of it.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Viola(sic)!!!
> 
> $100 gets you:
> 
> ...


Frickin AMen Brother Doob!

That is definitely fair market value.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy CRAP this Maui Bubblegum is good!
I've not even toked 1/4 of the joint and I am proper blazed...
Watching "Ali G, Innit", and feeling rumbly in my tummy for something yummy & nummy...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;katrLNbHE9I]http://youtu.be/katrLNbHE9I[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Viola(sic)!!!
> 
> $100 gets you:
> 
> ...


San Diego Kush?

Looks like a nice haul doobs.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing BC99. I've never heard of San diego Kush


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

Have no idea, either 
I'd never heard of it, but had bought some a few visits ago and it was quite decent.
I checked on Leafly & google and find nothing about it.
But I'll shmoke it anyways


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 21, 2014)

That's the spirit!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

Always willing to take one for the team


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

These days you can call it whatever you want. Spent the better part of a day recently making strain names up with a friend, ex- hobo dick cheese.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2014)

Eeeeew!!! ^^^


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought that same thing when I read of "Cat Piss".

...and when the flavor wheel suggested the existence of 
the flavors "mousy" and "horsey". Mmmmmm!

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.
There were several mvk's and there is one that is shorter and bushier and loaded with trich's. I'll get pics when the lights come on.

Duchie
glad to see you photo skills back in action.

I recently had a conversation with one on the major dealers in this area who usually obtains his supply from Colorado. Since Colorado legalized, he has been unable to acquire any product....it seems it's all being consumed locally.....more markets just opened up, not enough product.

joys of living rural
an hour before the veg light were to come on, I lost electricity which stayed off for 2 1/2 hours. I came home from work and reset the timers only to have it go out again later in the middle of the bloom cycle and stay out for 6 hours I un-plugged all of the circuits and left them in dark until time to start their cycles, and this happens every couple of months...and you wonder why things occasionally hermie.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2014)

I remember the frequent outages when I was small town too. Now that I'm more urban I've had none.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

Glad I don't have to get my supply from anywhere other then my basement.

Speaking of which fak x plat xog is ready to jar and sample 

Gotta think of a new name. Maybe platinum fire our purple rain ha


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Glad I don't have to get my supply from anywhere other then my basement.
> 
> Speaking of which fak x plat xog is ready to jar and sample
> 
> Gotta think of a new name. Maybe platinum fire our purple rain ha


platinum fire sound real good....


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 21, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I don't play with android much anymore but I did recently root my daughters nook and put 4.0 on it along with bootleg apps. You gotta enable developer mode and allow 3rd party applications, don't recall where those settings are. I used to get apps off 4shared.com and I think pirate bay has them too. I don't remember whether or not the device actually had to be rooted to load apps, like I said it's been awhile.


theres the best answer and as far as rooted or un rooted it just deends if it is a root based app that you are trying to run.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 21, 2014)

sweet always wondered what hobo dick cheese tastes like.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> platinum fire sound real good....


Told yea I'd get yea a name 

Deff is heavy in the plat bubba. Got the color and taste for sure from it. 

I just tried some bro and shit is fire. Hits like a ton of bricks but relaxes all my muscles.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2014)

Plants got a lttle too close to light over the past couple nights. Sad face. At least it was only two tops. See anything bad? Will it herm over this?


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> GrowApp is just a "grow helper" for the phone. I liked it So i bought the full version. Not that there is any difference  But it fucked up today..
> 
> 
> Also using it, developer is saying new vers with fixes soon, heard that before, but so far ok, I utilize it on my mac and always Time Machine back up before most anything. its better then most but wish it had some bells and whistles to remind me of various stuff that needs to be done in the grow.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2014)

i think she gonna be ok FP,may be a lil funky looking,but it'll still be nug.

thanks giggs....


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 21, 2014)

stew grows a log on some kind of app that is pretty nice..wonder if it is the same one?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3001695View attachment 3001696
> 
> Plants got a lttle too close to light over the past couple nights. Sad face. At least it was only two tops. See anything bad? Will it herm over this?


Just keep up with watering and the light kept up and you will be fine.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2014)

Here are some prettier pics. 3 weeks flowering.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> These days you can call it whatever you want. Spent the better part of a day recently making strain names up with a friend, ex- hobo dick cheese.


I'm surprised there wasn't a strain named Tropical Thunder.
Or was there?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Told yea I'd get yea a name
> 
> Deff is heavy in the plat bubba. Got the color and taste for sure from it.
> 
> I just tried some bro and shit is fire. Hits like a ton of bricks but relaxes all my muscles.


The good faerie shared some of his Plat. Bubba x OG once, and it was banging


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;wWq2NpKH7NY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWq2NpKH7NY[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The good faerie shared some of his Plat. Bubba x OG once, and it was banging


Oh ya those are 2 both banging strains. This shit knocks me on my ass.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 21, 2014)

Blue Dream Clone 
52 days 12/12


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 21, 2014)

Yo FP is that a 5x5 tent? Just trying judge size of those beautiful girls you have there.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I did that with my Nibiru run, lots of inside nonsens that got hashed, I also feel that took overall bud development down, but hey Im enjoying the hell out of this hash and I wont be running out anytime soon
> Another downside to an overcrowded garden is any pests and disease can take hold and spread without you noticing.
> This time around Iv'e removed more growth before and into early flowering than usual and its looking good now starting week 8, not much BS fluff buds at all.
> 
> ...


i will upload some pictures later tonight or tomorrow for a more professional representation, but the roots look good to me.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> My plants look so sad...




They are praying to your T12's !! .. err .. worshiping more like


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

This platinum fire got me baked....

2 bongs and I'm stuck watching stand up comedy lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Root pr0n?







Bud pr0n?








Errr, canopy pr0n? Ring of colas 





Leaf pr0n?






Future pr0n


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

Fucking sexy whodat.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 21, 2014)

Mohican yes i was at the cup. I think u were the dude w the top hat and the videocam right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Yo FP is that a 5x5 tent? Just trying judge size of those beautiful girls you have there.


Its a 4x4. They are pretty big. Maybe four feet tall at tops.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I got by dehumidifier propped up auto draining into the res for my soil plants.


 I collect my dehu water and use it for flush day I have 500 gpd RO so its just about saving water.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 21, 2014)

Flaming pie are you better yet?


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2014)

Dream Dog>















jungle>





Jake Dream snaggle





Slighty over fed reveg - blue pit





Fireball man'etje!





kiddy pron Deep Blue - with my diy velcroducttapedoorclosingmechanism....comeplete with strengthening staples, ahahaha.





Puppy pron





Atmpospheric youngling pronski





And a whisked egg in flour pron....





Slainte, DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2014)

well going to take 1 of the clones i took from that self dippy to the flower room today... then should be to take my clones next weekend once i see the hairs


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

PrOn trumped!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2014)

lol........hardly, Mr who your frostyness factor is at least 9.7, whereas mine is a lowly 2.3...at the moment. I think my overcooked jungle is at least a 10 on the foliage pron scale though


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

The egg makes the post an 11.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 22, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Flaming pie are you better yet?


Thanks for asking!

I wasn't able to keep anything but a couple bites of banana down all day yesterday. 

At night I smoked some fruity chronic juice and it took care of the nausea enough to let me eat a whole sandwich and some popcorn. Went to sleep with a full stomach and I feel sooooo much better this morning.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks for asking!
> 
> I wasn't able to keep anything but a couple bites of banana down all day yesterday.
> 
> At night I smoked some fruity chronic juice and it took care of the nausea enough to let me eat a whole sandwich and some popcorn. Went to sleep with a full stomach and I feel sooooo much better this morning.


Cannabis, helping sick people everyday....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 22, 2014)

All the pron metaphors... Are we having a competition?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Cannabis, helping sick people everyday....


TUMS doesn't even compare.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2014)

I hate tums.So took a sample bud of kookie remix at 82 days. Will see what's up as she still has very lil amber yet.Damn you landrace! She better not take 16wks lol


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

DST said:


> And a whisked egg in flour pron....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this? I've never seen an egg cooked like that. Do you cook it all the way through without disturbing it then toss the flour? Im an egg noob apparently~!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2014)

It's egg whisked then poured into the flour to make noodles.....it was for the Whats For Dinner thread....chicken sate with veg and egg noodles (veg bami goreng)....
the egg turned into the noodles





and then became our dinner>


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2014)

Peanut chicken pron you could say


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks for asking!
> 
> I wasn't able to keep anything but a couple bites of banana down all day yesterday.
> 
> At night I smoked some fruity chronic juice and it took care of the nausea enough to let me eat a whole sandwich and some popcorn. Went to sleep with a full stomach and I feel sooooo much better this morning.



Yay. Glad to hear. I hope you caught up on your netflix Queue. Food is always good.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

These are only at day 49 and I already wanna chop them! I'm forcing myself to go at least 56 days regardless of what I think. My trimming started 2 days ago. I start picking fan leaves off in the last week if I didnt already defoliate her earlier for some reason. By harvest day I should only have to spend maybe 10-15 minutes per plant before I hang them.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yummy, yummy DST! Not fair. Now I have to go clean the kitchen. 

Here's my contribution to the Pron. I get em young. 

It's a new day...


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow supchuka, that's a beautiful garden. That'll be worth the wait.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## HydroGp (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;z5LW07FTJbI]http://youtu.be/z5LW07FTJbI[/video]
Dunno why but this comes to mind


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2014)

One more guys.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The egg makes the post an 11.


Yes, it does.



Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks for asking!
> 
> I wasn't able to keep anything but a couple bites of banana down all day yesterday.
> 
> At night I smoked some fruity chronic juice and it took care of the nausea enough to let me eat a whole sandwich and some popcorn. Went to sleep with a full stomach and I feel sooooo much better this morning.


Good to hear FP! 



DST said:


> It's egg whisked then poured into the flour to make noodles.....it was for the Whats For Dinner thread....chicken sate with veg and egg noodles (veg bami goreng)....
> the egg turned into the noodles
> 
> 
> ...



^^^Like!!! 





supchaka said:


> These are only at day 49 and I already wanna chop them! I'm forcing myself to go at least 56 days regardless of what I think. My trimming started 2 days ago. I start picking fan leaves off in the last week if I didnt already defoliate her earlier for some reason. By harvest day I should only have to spend maybe 10-15 minutes per plant before I hang them.



Beautiful garden there chaka! You kept them happy from the start and it shows, I bet that really helped them finish up sooner too. 





HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube_share;z5LW07FTJbI]http://youtu.be/z5LW07FTJbI[/video]
> Dunno why but this comes to mind


Haha that was oddly funny. 



duchieman said:


> One more guys.
> 
> View attachment 3002602





This is what came to mind 











It really is a treat having you and your pics back around duchie  thanks for beeing doochie 


​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2014)

The four food groups:

Pig, Potatoes, Corn (grits) and Cannabis


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2014)

Just saw this one and it had me laughing good:

[video=youtube_share;bGuPKSBpyBY]http://youtu.be/bGuPKSBpyBY[/video]


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 22, 2014)

@DoobieBrother, looks good I see you like butter as much as I do. 

@supchake, Wow that looks so good. nice looking plants. What strain is that you are growing sure would like to know.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> @DoobieBrother, looks good I see you like butter as much as I do.
> 
> @supchake, Wow that looks so good. nice looking plants. What strain is that you are growing sure would like to know.


Supposedly headband but it was questionable if it didn't get mixed with something else.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

600 I'm pretty impressed with you guys. DST making noodles from scratch. popping seeds in fungus laden donuts. taking hi res photos of said seeds. chakas buds. FPs tent. doobies lowfat breakfast in the veg room. LOL

nice


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

so I'm having man problems y'all. and except for the vagina master I think you are all dudes. regardless of sex, you understand the special risks we take when growing in places its not fully legal (the US has a 99 plant threshold for federal involvement.; LA*PD can't fuck with me for the most part) add to that being single. I just dumped dude for being a liar (again) after three years so I'm like... dating? um. yeah I started growing in the span of the relationship I just ended so I've never done 'dating with secrets' before. if you think im parading a bunch of dudes thru here youre wrong-a-rooni. 

I was out vending my excess meds and met a nice tall guy who was out doing the same. we talked on the phone and texted for a few weeks. then we hung out in my hood one night and came back to my place. showed him my grow. he liked. so he suggested, next time, we go someplace for the night cuz he's taking down and had to get back to that. date #2 the hotel night was pleasurable and fun. on the way back I asked if I could spend the night at his place cuz it was halfway to my place from the hotel we just stayed at. he said he couldn't cuz he lives at a grow site, has partners and a tight crew and nobody comes over yada yada. 

now I understand all that because I don't have anyone to my place except formerly the ex and maybe 2-4 excellent friends I trust. (I'm compliant with the law but I worry about the pirates.) At the same time I was perplexed that he felt he could not trust me after I trusted him. I guess he's within his rights. However, what is the point of dating within the 'industry' if you have to rent a hotel just to get some ass? and guys outside the industry will be like "why doesn't she ever let me come over?"

question: was he being weird or just a good partner to his crew for not letting me have the same access I granted him
question 2: how do you deal with lying to people who may not be canna friendly
q3: should be easy to find a dude at, say, the hydro store, but it isn't really a spot where I network.

600 thoughts?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Not weird IMO, they may be on a bigger scale and things get riskier. Plus it would be right to hold the agreement he made with his partners.

Rule for me all along is no one knows, and no one comes over, but I'm also in a not so friendly place... Easy for me as I live in the stix too. 

I could see a grower couple arguing over how it should be grown <jk lol, but sharing that passion makes sense to me. Id scoop me up a cool farmer chick for sure.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

Im banking my left and right nut together that he's either married or has a GF.


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> so I'm having man problems y'all. and except for the vagina master I think you are all dudes. regardless of sex, you understand the special risks we take when growing in places its not fully legal (the US has a 99 plant threshold for federal involvement.; LA*PD can't fuck with me for the most part) add to that being single. I just dumped dude for being a liar (again) after three years so I'm like... dating? um. yeah I started growing in the span of the relationship I just ended so I've never done 'dating with secrets' before. if you think im parading a bunch of dudes thru here youre wrong-a-rooni.
> 
> I was out vending my excess meds and met a nice tall guy who was out doing the same. we talked on the phone and texted for a few weeks. then we hung out in my hood one night and came back to my place. showed him my grow. he liked. so he suggested, next time, we go someplace for the night cuz he's taking down and had to get back to that. date #2 the hotel night was pleasurable and fun. on the way back I asked if I could spend the night at his place cuz it was halfway to my place from the hotel we just stayed at. he said he couldn't cuz he lives at a grow site, has partners and a tight crew and nobody comes over yada yada.
> 
> ...


Q1:he was being true to his friends
Q2:you do not lie.........ever
Q3:stop trying to "find"a guy....and just let it happen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

yea my wife has no green thumb or i could see that whodat. MB i also am a hermit no one over no one knows but i dont think it should matter for a few dates and fill them out not that it is a secret it is just not every one needs to know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Im banking my left and right nut together that he's either married or has a GF.


is damn possible


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Im banking my left and right nut together that he's either married or has a GF.


We are hounds.

No reason to lie.

:0)

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 22, 2014)

Why can't you fuck at your place? Is the whole house a grow or something? If getting laid without going broke is a priority, spend the money to make your room as sound proof as possible so you can get your freak on.

That or buy a vibrator.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why can't you fuck at your place? Is the whole house a grow or something? If getting laid without going broke is a priority, spend the money to make your room as sound proof as possible so you can get your freak on.
> 
> That or buy a vibrator.


or both


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2014)

Where the hell is that damn Like button?!?!?! ^^^ lol


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Not weird IMO, they may be on a bigger scale and things get riskier. Plus it would be right to hold the agreement he made with his partners.
> 
> Rule for me all along is no one knows, and no one comes over, but I'm also in a not so friendly place... Easy for me as I live in the stix too.
> 
> I could see a grower couple arguing over how it should be grown <jk lol, but sharing that passion makes sense to me. Id scoop me up a cool farmer chick for sure.


LOL I agree with and understand all that. I do respect that. he probably stays there for security. we did have friendly arguments about my methods but I listened to him. then still did it my way LOL


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

Chaka LOL shades of the EX LOL


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

genuity said:


> Q1:he was being true to his friends
> Q2:you do not lie.........ever
> Q3:stop trying to "find"a guy....and just let it happen


q1 yeah I agree and find no fault in that
q2 I went out with a nice attorney and lied my ass off
q3 I'm not 'trying' they gravitate towards me naturally. I'm just a relationship girl. what can I say?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why can't you fuck at your place? Is the whole house a grow or something? If getting laid without going broke is a priority, spend the money to make your room as sound proof as possible so you can get your freak on.
> 
> That or buy a vibrator.


we can fuck at my place but shit should be pretty even I think. 
I have a few rooms downstairs converted atm.
I have two can 150s bolted to the cieling/floor. We're gonna experiment with neoprene and other vibration-absorbing mounting materials. but I can hear one of them. up here. it still wafts up here too. 
I have tons of toys. I guess I can just sit on the floor over the can fan LOL


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> is damn possible


I think he's just watching his shit just like I am. However I did consider the possibility that if I know where it is and I'm going to the hotel with him then I could technically be in a position to set him up for a robbery I guess. One of my friends just got burglarized and it sucks.

meh. I'll keep fishing.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

somebody called me to see if I wanted to transfer in 40 skywalker og teenager clones but I gotta take them that weekend. I said I'll have the donation monday. deal. I picked them up and their in week 5 now. I asked the guy why the urgent move and he said his girlfriend was threatening him. he also said that she's gone in there and ripped up his babies before. shakin my head. worked out great for me tho. 




whodatnation said:


> Not weird IMO, they may be on a bigger scale and things get riskier. Plus it would be right to hold the agreement he made with his partners.
> 
> Rule for me all along is no one knows, and no one comes over, but I'm also in a not so friendly place... Easy for me as I live in the stix too.
> 
> I could see a grower couple arguing over how it should be grown <jk lol, but sharing that passion makes sense to me. Id scoop me up a cool farmer chick for sure.


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 22, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> somebody called me to see if I wanted to transfer in 40 skywalker og teenager clones but I gotta take them that weekend. I said I'll have the donation monday. deal. I picked them up and their in week 5 now. I asked the guy why the urgent move and he said his girlfriend was threatening him. he also said that she's gone in there and ripped up his babies before. shakin my head. worked out great for me tho.
> View attachment 3002849View attachment 3002850



OHHhhhh jonny wants your space  I wish I had that kind of room to work with...epic shit right there man!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

Thx jonny. 20k


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 22, 2014)

@Mensabarbie, Just go to their house, this will help on if they're real or not. The only woman I'd ever take to my house are the ones I wanted to stay around. Any where else was so they couldn't find me if I didn't want them to which was most of the time.
Thats about my only input do to I don't have but 3 people even know where I live and only 1 of them ever comes by. I live so far out when I'm not home there is no hope of anybody hearing anything, so my only defense is I tell nobody where I live. If I was single and really liked the girl I'd bring her home only after my gut O.K.'ed it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so glad I'm done with the relationship shit.

Is nice to have a grow partner you can trust.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm so glad I'm done with the relationship shit.
> 
> Is nice to have a grow partner you can trust.


yeah. Tryna get back to that. Til then ill just mess w cougar cub fitness models at their place.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> @Mensabarbie, Just go to their house, thisl will help on if they're real or not. The only woman I'd ever take to my house are the ones I wanted to stay around. Any where else was so they couldn't find me if I didn't want them to which was most of the time.
> Thats about my only input do to I don't have but 3 people even know where I live and only 1 of them ever comes by. I live so far out when I'm not home there is no hope of anybody hearing anything, so my only defense is I tell nobody where I live. If I was single and really liked the girl I'd bring her home only after my gut O.K.'ed it.


like like button please


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2014)

That last pic puts it all in perspective. That's a kick ass grow Chaka


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

He is just being careful! However, telling you how to grow is not a good sign


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

Apparently somebody deleted some of my posts!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That last pic puts it all in perspective. That's a kick ass grow Chaka


I and Eddie Murphy agree with you.

:0)

JD


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

Chaka i hope my skywalker looks somethin like that at that point. Nice big colas everywhere


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

I was out checking on the Mulanje reveg and found a baby!












Never had a seed germ this early in the season before!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

Mo I'm sure it was a thread you posted in got deleted.

Barbie, that should show you the guy is someone you can trust and count on. Even thinking its not cool of him to do that is odd to me. I wouldn't trust a dude who brought over some chick to our grow spot on their second date. I'd never talk to him again. Can't break peoples trust to prove your dedication to someone else. That's not a team player. That's not a friend. The fact he would get a hotel to keep things rolling smooth to me proves he cares, at least cares for the action. But I think he's someone to keep around.

seems to have a good hobby, and he's serious about something. Hard to find a stoner in so cal who has ambition.

and I lived in LA when I met my wife. I gave up trying to meet people in person and turned to Craigslist. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

Many of my friends have found people online - and they married them! Some together for over ten years


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

We are working on 8.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Howdy J!
just felt like saying hi


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

Jig i totally agree. I did 'nt mean to come off resentful that he's honorable. I was just looking at it from a selfish diva's perspective. I dont see myself as a threat. I enjoyed the hotel and the company. He just said in passing that he didnt want a relationship. Hes focused on biz. So im like 'meh' on the whole ball of wax. 

Back to the drawing board. 


jigfresh said:


> Mo I'm sure it was a thread you posted in got deleted.
> 
> Barbie, that should show you the guy is someone you can trust and count on. Even thinking its not cool of him to do that is odd to me. I wouldn't trust a dude who brought over some chick to our grow spot on their second date. I'd never talk to him again. Can't break peoples trust to prove your dedication to someone else. That's not a team player. That's not a friend. The fact he would get a hotel to keep things rolling smooth to me proves he cares, at least cares for the action. But I think he's someone to keep around.
> 
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

I was dabbling on okcupid but that shit is cray. Omg


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

Howdy whodat. Hope the stars are singing brightly tonight. Went to a wedding tonight. God bless low cut dresses.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes^!

never messed with online dating, lots of people getting laid on tinder though...
now thats cray.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

Why did you wear a low cut dress?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 22, 2014)

He did offer to help me trim for free.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Why did you wear a low cut dress?


haha, hes just trying to make the world a better place,,, one erection at a time.



mensabarbie said:


> He did offer to help me trim for free.


Now thats a way to see who someone truly is,,, 8hrs of brainless labor and lots of scissor hash can crack anyones demeanor.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

just a preview have to run the curves in photoshop to pull the color back


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

Cute as can be Doc.

And mo... I wanted to show off.... you know me. lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks jig she is my little angel View attachment 3003053


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 22, 2014)

Day 38 of 12/12 update , hey fellow 600 blasters here's some fresh pics , howdya think they look for 38 days in 12/12


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 22, 2014)

View attachment 3003085View attachment 3003086View attachment 3003087View attachment 3003088View attachment 3003089


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2014)

out of focus


cof


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol I was gonna say something similar  but they look ok other than that!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2014)

The proverbial bug's ear Doc!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2014)

Check out this video it's pretty cool!
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83896505/


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Chaka I was gonna post that the other day, its fuking great.

Here it is on youtube, like that makes a difference.
[video=youtube;uT3SBzmDxGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2014)

Convo over dude with Mensa, I honestly thought the same thing as Chaka first off, guys got a respective other, but I agree on the fact if he is legit then he is also being honourable to his fellow grow neebers.....I am going through a bought of not trusting anything anybody say's to me.

And I did giggle (allbeit it quietly in my head) over Mo's low cut dress comment, LIKE!

Well the yins waking up and my good lady is having a lie in so one must go and feed him.....laters, goodnight, goodmorning, and good day.

DST


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Not weird IMO, they may be on a bigger scale and things get riskier. Plus it would be right to hold the agreement he made with his partners.
> 
> Rule for me all along is no one knows, and no one comes over, but I'm also in a not so friendly place... Easy for me as I live in the stix too.
> 
> I could see a grower couple arguing over how it should be grown <jk lol, but sharing that passion makes sense to me. Id scoop me up a cool farmer chick for sure.


If your not family and by that i mean legit blood fam that i trust and through previous situations have rode for me and kept your mouth shut then your good in my book.. Almost a decade of my life was spent in prison because I let people in my life i shouldn't have.

You know who you can trust....go look in the rorrim


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 23, 2014)

p.s. I do live with my gf of 3+ years and have known her for over 15 years...we have both been through the entirety of the system both kept our mouths closed and both maintained contact through all of it soo I would say without a doubt she is the one person I trust equally with my mother...


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> out of focus
> 
> 
> cof


I'm a gardener not a photographer sm , pics were taken with a cheap camera


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's a few more "out of focus " pics of the girls a bit earlier in flower its not to high on my agenda while I'm high to "focus" on 1 bud at a time
When there are so many , I literally take about 50 random pics and then just see if they work the yellow pics are lights on and any other pics are taken in pitch dark at lights out as soon as the light turns off


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 23, 2014)

So...... Apart from the Mr. Touchy how the hell is everyone! 
With un-paid labour, family life and all the usuall day to day b.s ive not had much time to do much of gardening. My 3 DOG seedlig's are through, i was a bit lazy about potting them up so the got a bit lanky which will be ok. The Casey Jones especially is starting to stink, and the psycosis, so with that and going away for a few shift's i was thinking of topping them or some lst.
I topped the SLH normally, lst'd the Psycosis and dropped the Casey on her head like a right clown. Its all good, just halfed lol, so its topped and ive got enough for a clone but no prop handy. Got it in a glass of water, not really fussed to keep it myself but will root it if i can to give out. Any idea's ? One clone, no propagator! I was thinking some kind of humidity dome for heat too, the cfl give's off nothing! And a couple spray's of formulex, hopefully work's, nothing to lose.
Everything's is cheap MUD/DIRT, if you water this stuff any more than 20-30ml it would take a month to dry out! I had no perlite left and no coco, it was a last min job and the snips looked starving with not long before the were goner's so i had little choice.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> p.s. I do live with my gf of 3+ years and have known her for over 15 years...we have both been through the entirety of the system both kept our mouths closed and both maintained contact through all of it soo I would say without a doubt she is the one person I trust equally with my mother...


I trust my mom with absolutely anything I've ever done, am doing, or ever will do. My mom is a straight lace,church going, and etc...I don't know how many times my mom has kept quite when asked ? about me. She has convinced me several times in my past to turn my self in when I've had warrants or skipped bail but not once has she ever told them where I was or going to be. She even has watered my plants(outside) for me when these bad circumstances would come up. In 5 days it will be 3 years since I've been dating my gf, but we met 2 months before I went to prison. My gf at the time never wrote, visited or anything and she wrote me weekly, drove 8 hours to visit every couple of months and offered to send money and pkgs but I turned her down. The friendship was more than enough. We started dating 2 weeks after I got out. Sorry to babble.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 23, 2014)

DST said:


> Convo over dude with Mensa, I honestly thought the same thing as Chaka first off, guys got a respective other, but I agree on the fact if he is legit then he is also being honourable to his fellow grow neebers.....I am going through a bought of not trusting anything anybody say's to me.
> 
> And I did giggle (allbeit it quietly in my head) over Mo's low cut dress comment, LIKE!
> 
> ...


Aye the joy's ' neeber ' lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2014)

hey guys, back in this joint. Got Dog, Qrazy quake, Smelly cheery, Livers(testers) going in flower. Should be done in a week or 2. Everything is smelling great. Only the testers are not to great? Also used qq male jizz and seed a dog plant.. Will get pics up soon. Got Southern Charm going in veg and P.k. BB seeds, YOU KNOW!

Sorry bb for not getting my payment in. Will pm you, when I can get that paid.

Still going to School 12-13hr days, but Fridays off. Man glad to be back. Also got 2 600hps in flower


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

I just topped my clones and checked in on the flowering girls before lights out. Here's a pic of a DPQ 2 1/2 weeks in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2014)

209, you should see the QQx Dog i am about to harvest. she's a real looker! i'll snap a pic


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I topped the SLH normally, lst'd the Psycosis and dropped the Casey on her head like a right clown. Its all good, just halfed lol, so its topped and ive got enough for a clone but no prop handy. Got it in a glass of water, not really fussed to keep it myself but will root it if i can to give out. Any idea's ? One clone, no propagator! I was thinking some kind of humidity dome for heat too, the cfl give's off nothing! And a couple spray's of formulex, hopefully work's, nothing to lose..


Use a big solo cup with plastic wrap over the top, poke whole if needed.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey guys, back in this joint. Got Dog, Qrazy quake, Smelly cheery, Livers(testers) going in flower. Should be done in a week or 2. Everything is smelling great. Only the testers are not to great? Also used qq male jizz and seed a dog plant.. Will get pics up soon. Got Southern Charm going in veg and P.k. BB seeds, YOU KNOW!
> 
> Sorry bb for not getting my payment in. Will pm you, when I can get that paid.
> 
> Still going to School 12-13hr days, but Fridays off. Man glad to be back. Also got 2 600hps in flower


Nice to see you around. Glad to see you're still in school, hope its going good. Peace.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 23, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I trust my mom with absolutely anything I've ever done, am doing, or ever will do. My mom is a straight lace,church going, and etc...I don't know how many times my mom has kept quite when asked ? about me. She has convinced me several times in my past to turn my self in when I've had warrants or skipped bail but not once has she ever told them where I was or going to be. She even has watered my plants(outside) for me when these bad circumstances would come up. In 5 days it will be 3 years since I've been dating my gf, but we met 2 months before I went to prison. My gf at the time never wrote, visited or anything and she wrote me weekly, drove 8 hours to visit every couple of months and offered to send money and pkgs but I turned her down. The friendship was more than enough. We started dating 2 weeks after I got out. Sorry to babble.


Jimmer 
i think that is awesome. That is love. 
Barbie


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 23, 2014)

jebcorlis said:


> View attachment 3003273View attachment 3003274View attachment 3003278
> Here's a few more "out of focus " pics of the girls a bit earlier in flower its not to high on my agenda while I'm high to "focus" on 1 bud at a time
> When there are so many , I literally take about 50 random pics and then just see if they work the yellow pics are lights on and any other pics are taken in pitch dark at lights out as soon as the light turns off


jeb. 
Im old now. So my ego is under control. Forgive me for being blunt. You need a higher shitter speed under low light. 
Lol sorry to hard to wdit ahotter to shutter. Gimme a blackberry please.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2014)

Qrazy quake 10/13 outdoors


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Jimmer
> i think that is awesome. That is love.
> Barbie


It works because she's a special ed teacher, and that goes a long way dealing with me and my acquaintances.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

209 cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 3003306View attachment 3003309View attachment 3003310qrazy quake 10/13 outdoors


like like like.......................


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2014)

bb grow 2/14


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2014)

nice colours in the frost n pistils

QQxDOG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2014)

looking at the pic though it does just look very QQ. hmmmm


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 23, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Use a big solo cup with plastic wrap over the top, poke whole if needed.


Yea, sound's good. I'll give it a bash and see how it go's! just need to nip out to grab my cloning gel! Cheers Jimmer

Don, every time i see this QQ x DOG it amazes me more!> Hash time!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

don gin and ton said:


> nice colours in the frost n pistils
> 
> qqxdog
> 
> View attachment 3003315View attachment 3003317


like like like...............


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2014)

got qqxdog my self, can;t wait to grow them out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 23, 2014)

I see what you mean, my QQ was kinda alike too





This was done small under a single 400 HPS


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 23, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> It works because she's a special ed teacher, and that goes a long way dealing with me and my acquaintances.


funny
lile lile like ffs!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey guys, back in this joint. Got Dog, Qrazy quake, Smelly cheery, Livers(testers) going in flower. Should be done in a week or 2. Everything is smelling great. Only the testers are not to great? Also used qq male jizz and seed a dog plant.. Will get pics up soon. Got Southern Charm going in veg and P.k. BB seeds, YOU KNOW!
> 
> Sorry bb for not getting my payment in. Will pm you, when I can get that paid.
> 
> Still going to School 12-13hr days, but Fridays off. Man glad to be back. Also got 2 600hps in flower


good to have you back


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2014)

glad to be back.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a mom story... this was way back when I was 13 so uhh only 28 years ago or so. We lived out in the sticks for years and one day my brother who was 14 and I found a stolen car on a back road that ran along our property. It was a quick job because all they took were the seats, t-tops and wheels. We didnt have a phone or anything way out there so it wasn't like something we would run and call police for. After 2 weeks of it sitting there and my brother and I "playing" in it every day I decided I could probably find some people to buy some of those remaining parts on the car. 

I asked my mom if I could take stuff off the car, fully expecting her to say no and she was like ok! She suggested my brother and I move it somewhere a little more desolate though. I learned how to drive a tractor when I was 10 so I took my dads little orange kubota and hooked it up to the car and proceeded to drag it another 50 yards down the road, then up a trail out of sight. My brother and I grabbed our little craftsman toolboxes and set to work.

Sometime later my mom shows up with food for us! I was kinda surprised she would even come near. She hadn't even seen the car yet and was like holy shit this thing is only like 2 years old, I might not have agreed to let you do this had I known that! My mom was also very conservative, never drank, smoked or did drugs. So my brother and I are standing there looking at her, kind of on hold, and she goes well its too late now! Then she even proceeded to pick up a wrench and start helping us take shit off!

Being that we had a tractor to assist us and all the time in the world, I picked that carcass clean like a buzzard! I got the entire drivetrain out of it. I sold the motor to a guy my dad knew that put it in a willys. The tranny, exhaust, gauges, gas tank and everything else went to my sisters boyfriend who just happened to have a similar yet older car. Once we were done the car turned into our target practice for a few months and eventually used the tractor to push it off a cliff. I used the money I made to buy my first car which was a 64 impala, at 13 years old 

Even if theres no statute of limitations on things like this, I made up the whole story anyways. Active imagination you know


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 23, 2014)

Chaka. Thats a fucking great story.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Chaka. Thats a fucking great story.


 I need cliff notes


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 23, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So...... Apart from the Mr. Touchy how the hell is everyone!
> With un-paid labour, family life and all the usuall day to day b.s ive not had much time to do much of gardening. My 3 DOG seedlig's are through, i was a bit lazy about potting them up so the got a bit lanky which will be ok. The Casey Jones especially is starting to stink, and the psycosis, so with that and going away for a few shift's i was thinking of topping them or some lst.
> I topped the SLH normally, lst'd the Psycosis and dropped the Casey on her head like a right clown. Its all good, just halfed lol, so its topped and ive got enough for a clone but no prop handy. Got it in a glass of water, not really fussed to keep it myself but will root it if i can to give out. Any idea's ? One clone, no propagator! I was thinking some kind of humidity dome for heat too, the cfl give's off nothing! And a couple spray's of formulex, hopefully work's, nothing to lose.
> Everything's is cheap MUD/DIRT, if you water this stuff any more than 20-30ml it would take a month to dry out! I had no perlite left and no coco, it was a last min job and the snips looked starving with not long before the were goner's so i had little choice.




i dropped her on her head. On the Bright side, shes been topped Now. ROFL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I have a mom story... this was way back when I was 13 so uhh only 28 years ago or so. We lived out in the sticks for years and one day my brother who was 14 and I found a stolen car on a back road that ran along our property. It was a quick job because all they took were the seats, t-tops and wheels. We didnt have a phone or anything way out there so it wasn't like something we would run and call police for. After 2 weeks of it sitting there and my brother and I "playing" in it every day I decided I could probably find some people to buy some of those remaining parts on the car.
> 
> I asked my mom if I could take stuff off the car, fully expecting her to say no and she was like ok! She suggested my brother and I move it somewhere a little more desolate though. I learned how to drive a tractor when I was 10 so I took my dads little orange kubota and hooked it up to the car and proceeded to drag it another 50 yards down the road, then up a trail out of sight. My brother and I grabbed our little craftsman toolboxes and set to work.
> 
> ...


best yarn i've heard in a dogs age. great supa


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 23, 2014)

supchaka, I love the story and the plants a page back. It won't let me rep you so mad props.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 23, 2014)

Green crack week 2
Chocolope week 2


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 23, 2014)

OK... i completely drained my rdwc, and noticed some pink and brown algae growth. took me 6 hours, but i have now cleaned them out as best i could. roots got a little dry during the ordeal, but i think they will bounce back. i used some duct tape to further insulate the buckets and prevent light penetration, and have now refilled the system at a lower ppm. i set my chiller down at 55, may turn it down to 50 now that i think about it, im going to freeze those bastard algae blooms out, or at least make it as tough as i can for them to gain a foothold once more. 
dirty, skanky, nasty ass veg pr0n.



meanwhile, in the veg room - these two couldn't be happier. its gotta be that asshole algae crampin my style, or somethin.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2014)

talking about a stoner moment........


'Substantial' amount of pot found in pants donated to Salvation Army 

A bag containing a large amount of marijuana was found along with a donation of clothing given to a Salvation Army in Pennsylvania


now he remembers where he left it.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Let's hope he didn't ask for a receipt


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

alligator kush f1 R.P. OG Kush X Blue Dream


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

My project for the afternoon:
Still have to attach the scrog barrel, but the plants aren't quite big enough to use it, so I'm giving my back the rest of the day off.
Going to cook a tenderloin, some garlic toast, grits, and some fries/chips. 
After I hit the bongo a decent number of times 



























All but two are Bleeseberry Kush \/\/\/



















Dog s1 \/\/\/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, and I get to watch "Riddick" tonight


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 23, 2014)

You may be on top now DB, but soon.. the tables will turn!! muahaha. 

I liked Riddick.. but my opinion is the 1st two movies were better (as they usually are). I wont ruin it for you, but after you watch it give me your thoughts..


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2014)

hello..............


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Reduced number of displayed posts to "Forum Defaults", and I'm BACK!!!!

Thanks to gen's advice


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah that worked, not sure how much I like it though! 

Good stuff doobs  also, riddick should be redick!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;1SGNR4cb7jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SGNR4cb7jc[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

20 worked for me pain still tought all this shit keeps braking on here


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> You may be on top now DB, but soon.. the tables will turn!! muahaha.
> 
> I liked Riddick.. but my opinion is the 1st two movies were better (as they usually are). I wont ruin it for you, but after you watch it give me your thoughts..


You're ladies will be passing mine by in no time, gh 

Will chime in (belatedly) on Riddick later


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

I gotta do 10 posts per page  20 too much!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;1SGNR4cb7jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SGNR4cb7jc[/video]


that is a good one. the poor girl sounds like a win to me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I gotta do 10 posts per page  20 too much!


that is odd


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Props to the gen-maestro for the trick to get back in 
I can't remember how long ago I roamed riu at only 10 posts per page.
Ah well, at least we can get around again 
Going to finish a bifter of a 50/50 mix if the herb I got the other day and then hit the kitchen! (already have everything laid out & ready to go)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cherry puff F2 
View attachment 3004230


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool macro shot!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

makes me want a new camera


----------



## supchaka (Feb 23, 2014)

I know its only been a day but with a flash again? This fuckin guy just won't stop posting his sheeeeeeit! Not Headband day 50!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 23, 2014)

chaka they look lovely..... il be going to get an update of mine today 41 days they been on 12 hours will be back round 10 with the pics


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

Well this 10 posts per page thing is a bit of a tripski......anyone ask Admin what's going on or is that pointless at this stage of the game what with all the other spanners in the works....


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

Male Root pron





ye olde stump pron





dead male pron - had real trouble deciding on what to cull.....males where so sticky...





Slainte,
DST


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I gotta do 10 posts per page  20 too much!


Im on 20 back in wohoo!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 24, 2014)

I might shoot myself in the face. Two of my skywalkers look like chakas plants but i noticed the rest are small flowers on spindly branches that look like foxtailing airbud. This is day 36. How can this be? I kept thinking the others would catch up and develop but the difference just smacked me in the face. Went in there at nightto check for nanners on the top buds thT showed heat stress from being close to light because sometimes i can see stuff at night that u dont in the light. 
About a month ago the ac kicked off for a few hours and room got to 100 but i saw no stress in the plants at the time or in the following days. If they hermd im gonna shoot myself. I cant afford another loss.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello All. This is my New Hair style  ... Is it wrong i dont know what is male or female 25 days old !


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

@Sculkur: It looks ok, but I think it is starting to stretch a bit. and do not feed it any more of that plant food from the bottle you showed until the tips of the new leaves are not burned. Adding the nutrients has slightly burned the tips of the leaves. Were is it growing? Have you got more lights? Pre flowers will start showing on the plant at some point, it differs from strain to strain on when this happens....

@Mensa: are the plants in soil or hydro? If soil it may be that the root zone hasn't developed well enough, and if so did you repot them yourself as I remember you saying you were gifted plants from someone to grow?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon Skunk GrOwING crazy!

Goji OG

View attachment 3004595View attachment 3004596
Dog bho & iso


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 24, 2014)

Now i take a new pic to see somethink becouse i think this is male plant


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 24, 2014)

Sry my camera cant take so good HD. but I have the impression that in the branches start to get a kind of bubbles. Male ???


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

it can be, like a ball on a stick as well....

crazy lemons hydro, nice looking dog poo


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

Is that a re-veg your doing Hydro ? Tidy looking extract's from the frost DOG mate!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Thx damn iso is killing my lunges! Dunno why i keep making it.. (Gets me high) lol
Haha dunno what the fuck is up with this lemon  It was a flowering cut that just seems to be stuck in re-veg it grows bigger and stronger but no new "real growth" strange.. ven took a clone of the clone and it is growing fine, lol. Just gotta shake my head and wait some more


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha, i done the same years back with i think my first DOG clone, ill check if i have the pic.....






Ended up looking like this, but was all funky fo a while! All other's went on in veg. fine.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha cool. guess it will be stronger than most, sturdy.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2014)

......


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2014)

Sour Cherry


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks a lil sensitive to nitrogen maybe.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Dunno why but its like i get a little shock every time you post hornedfrog..  Hope all is well.. What are you playing with lately+


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm ready to chop this damn cookie.

Day 85 and still very few amber...

Good to see ya around horn


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2014)

well heres the pics day 41 of 12/12... 2 dogs and a gigabud

1st 3 dog 1
2nd 4 dog 2
3rd 3 gigabud
and last 2 them back in the tent together


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't get the last page "1828" to load so I'm missing out on an entire page of posts


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

budolskie said:


> well heres the pics day 41 of 12/12... 2 dogs and a gigabud
> 
> 1st 3 dog 1
> 2nd 4 dog 2
> ...


How long did you veg those?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not sure off the top of my head a good few weeks tho, I haven't really done a thread on this grow just been adding it in here


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I can't get the last page "1828" to load so I'm missing out on an entire page of posts


Me either. Whole site been acting funky

Edit-looking good bud


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2014)

we had to change the # of post per page to 20 or less to view.


cof


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 24, 2014)

DST said:


> @Mensa: are the plants in soil or hydro? If soil it may be that the root zone hasn't developed well enough, and if so did you repot them yourself as I remember you saying you were gifted plants from someone to grow?


DST i was convinced to di a soil/coco/perlite mix awhile back. Let me get some pics up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 24, 2014)

I put my post per page down to "Forum Default" to get around riu today. Some can get away with 20 per page.
At forum default level, there are 7315 pages. 

*_edit: what cof said_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 24, 2014)

Hmmm... well, I just set my posts per page back to 40 and it seems to be working for now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 24, 2014)

Nope... it's still fubar.
Back to 10 posts per page...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2014)

Quit fluffing your count man! At least upload pics with little to no change from the previous ones like I do!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 24, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I know its only been a day but with a flash again? This fuckin guy just won't stop posting his sheeeeeeit! Not Headband day 50!






[video=youtube;wW_0WF1bcJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW_0WF1bcJo[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2014)

Cheers gigs not long now for the cream haha my honey tube should be hear soon and I'm ordering my titanium nail tomorrow I think


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 24, 2014)

some plants look like this 

then most of them look like this


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 24, 2014)

View attachment 3005000View attachment 3005005some plants look like this 

then most of them look like this
View attachment 3005008View attachment 3005013


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 3005000View attachment 3005005some plants look like this
> 
> then most of them look like this
> View attachment 3005008View attachment 3005013


Those don't look too shabby other than the 3rd pic, is that one lower level?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 24, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Quit fluffing your count man! At least upload pics with little to no change from the previous ones like I do!


How's about totally off topic pics instead?


Finally got the new exhaust installed today:
_*2.5-lbs lighter than stock exhaust, and twice the inside diameter for the pipe
__**also modded the intake to match the exhaust & FI controller
_







_***And will be deleting the rear fender before I'm done for the day





_

And then I wired in the iMap fuel injector controller:
*just need to friction tape the harness back together before re-assembly








Next will be removing the handlebar covers and front fender to prep them for paint:








And disassemble the rear plastic & remove the lights so I can get them ready for paint:







But first, I'll reward myself with some bongage, and then some lunch.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> How's about totally off topic pics instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works too!
If I did the reward first usually anything else goes out the window.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 24, 2014)

I know! 
They're like Lay's potato chips, and then the next thing I know, half the day is gone!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

Ahhh, glad to be able to get back on the 600. Calls for celebration, me thinks. Perhaps a nice bowl.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2014)

and, way to Doob for being willing to get in there and do the shit yourself on the scoot! I bet it will sound a ton better with that exhaust on there. I'm curious what type of power gains you'll get from everything you're doing. You'll have to a post test ride report for us.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh he will! With a helmet cam, narration, and music


----------



## sipaman123 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a question if anyone can help. I have a 4x4 tent and its in my basement that just fits in the room but i cant use the back door at all. so my only way in or out of the tent is the front. I am going to run a flood and drain table but a 4x4 table in the tent i can not move or reach the the back half at all. I was wanting to try scrog but i dont think its doable at all. should i use a 3x3 table so i can move around somewhat and reach all my table? Again this is new to me and maybe i am overlooking something any help/input and or advice would be great. thanks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 24, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> and, way to Doob for being willing to get in there and do the shit yourself on the scoot! I bet it will sound a ton better with that exhaust on there. I'm curious what type of power gains you'll get from everything you're doing. You'll have to a post test ride report for us.





Mohican said:


> Oh he will! With a helmet cam, narration, and music



You know I will! 
I'll be close to doubling my horsepower, so we shall see.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 24, 2014)

man doubling the power of a scooter sounds like danger to me, lol



[video=youtube;HHrO-F8KHs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHrO-F8KHs4[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Adventures of the outdoors starts now  Some are already in the garage but most are germinating on the computer.
Bubba Kush
Violator Kush
Dog Kush
Goji og
DBxLivers
Hawaian Snow
White Widow
Great White Shark
Strawberry Haze
Lemon Skunk
Honey B
Chocolate Heaven
C99

Gonna have to put in work!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

OMG what has been going on with club 6!

I haven't been able to get in for awhile now...sheesh.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2014)

Same here. I was very upset about it.

View attachment 3005386

Week 4 of 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

Them going to be some giant colas......

They filled out nicely, how long you veg them?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2014)

6 1/2 weeks I believe?

I think I am going to pull a lb off this room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Adventures of the outdoors starts now  Some are already in the garage but most are germinating on the computer.
> Bubba Kush
> Violator Kush
> Dog Kush
> ...


i have some og kush, GDP, alligator kush,2 phenos of PW and the bb cuttings i just took like what 35 of them and they need sexed so like 17 or so females there give or take this will be spring harvest and will go out starting next week


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 24, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> DST i was convinced to di a soil/coco/perlite mix awhile back. Let me get some pics up.


I have robust white roots bursting out of the bottom of plastic 3 gallons.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 24, 2014)

I think its a root fingus in some plants or an issue with lighting intensity ln the ends. Sadly fusarium fungus seems more likely.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 24, 2014)

These are the results from the solo auto cup comp they had on here, that I posted a few pics of mine a few months back. <br>
<br>
Best indoor solo cup auto: SxlStew<br>
Best outdoor solo cup auto: Jbrown<br>
Best indica solo cup auto: mrblu (this was especially hard to choose)<br>
Best sativa solo cup auto: Dankster420<br>
<br>
<br>
HONORABLE MENTIONS: For best indica, BIGWORM and JIMMER both had awesome entries this was the hardest for me to decide, mrblu took the price because his plant was beautifully structured, very tight internodes and awesome looking nugs, the most awesome part was i beleive he used CFL for some of the contest which is just amazing looking at his plant..ill post some pics of the plant when I get time<br>
<br>
<br>


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's a drum beat I'm working on, jig:

[video=youtube_share;lB80bVRGh4g]http://youtu.be/lB80bVRGh4g[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 24, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Adventures of the outdoors starts now  Some are already in the garage but most are germinating on the computer.
> Bubba Kush
> Violator Kush
> Dog Kush
> ...


Your going to be busy. I'm only putting 5-7 regular plants this season. 3 silverberry that I've been using or mothers for 6 months and 2 bluepits that I picked from their mother I'm flowering now. I do have 15 seeds that I made my self from an auto flower. critical rabido x white russian auto. My first ever attempt at crossing anything. I'm also buying 20 more auto's to see if I can't get a nice outdoor harvest in before the choppers fly around here in Aug. My goal is to start on 4/20 and move outside early may to harvest by july.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2014)

So you can view the 600 Club in 40 posts, but only if there are not 40 posts on that page, lol....what a bloody giraffe.

Oh well....pink rubber internet hammer at riu must not be working very well, bash the server a few more times oh godly admins!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice beat doobie. Funky vid. 
Im glad i dont have fusarium wilt. That shyt will shut u down. 
Flaming pies stuff looks bigger at 4 weeks than mine at 6. Thats why im tryna figure out why some plants look bomb and others like popcorn. 10 week strain takes longer to do everything i guess.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Your going to be busy. I'm only putting 5-7 regular plants this season. 3 silverberry that I've been using or mothers for 6 months and 2 bluepits that I picked from their mother I'm flowering now. I do have 15 seeds that I made my self from an auto flower. critical rabido x white russian auto. My first ever attempt at crossing anything. I'm also buying 20 more auto's to see if I can't get a nice outdoor harvest in before the choppers fly around here in Aug. My goal is to start on 4/20 and move outside early may to harvest by july.


Was thinking 10 of each lol  Going out may to oktober. Should be a kilo or hundred 
You had dogs outside last year right+ Was it the s1 or bx2+


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2014)

Mensa, I find my Dog packs on weight later on as well. Might be the same with the Skywalker.....


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 25, 2014)

God i hope ypure right. I think the ones on the end just aint getting enuf light


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 25, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Was thinking 10 of each lol  Going out may to oktober. Should be a kilo or hundred
> You had dogs outside last year right+ Was it the s1 or bx2+


I had the bx2, and they got real frosty. They even held up to the weather here. This is what played a roll in me deciding to do a couple of the blue pits. My gf will only let me put a few out all summer so I'm picking ones vegging all ready. My goal is a lb per plant.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2014)

I get to run 1 outside... You guys may remember my last one went in the dirt and turned into a gopher snack. I'll be sticking it in a pot this season.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to be running 6 kookie remixes outside this year. 

Hope you have better luck this year chaka, I have a shit ton of deer to fight off.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 25, 2014)

My epeen grows with every compliment. It is not a banana in my pocket. Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats jimmer.

Doob, looking at the pics of your scooter in pieces makes me think of Doc Hollywood.... when the mechanics finally finish his little red sports car, then hand him the big box of spare parts. Haha, we weren't sure where these things went, so here you go.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

Love that movie! The pet pig is great. George Hamilton as the plastic surgeon and his sweet office are soo Bel Air


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2014)

They don't make them like they used to. That's for sure.

I still pee in the woods to scare off the animals. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just some garden shots.

8 lil grape gods looking delicious


Getting kookie remix ready for chop, bitch is coming down Sunday at 13 weeks whether she wants to or not


New kookie remix roots at 2 weeks


Have a good day 6, off to a basketball game so my boy can get his award for AR Reading.

Stay high.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking rooty tooty fresh and fruity!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looking rooty tooty fresh and fruity!


Yes sir. I'm hoping for at least female and a good male this round. I want some jizz for a project


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Congrats jimmer.
> 
> Doob, looking at the pics of your scooter in pieces makes me think of Doc Hollywood.... when the mechanics finally finish his little red sports car, then hand him the big box of spare parts. Haha, we weren't sure where these things went, so here you go.





Mohican said:


> Love that movie! The pet pig is great. George Hamilton as the plastic surgeon and his sweet office are soo Bel Air


Me & the wife both love that movie, too.
You have NO idea how many hard fought battles I've been sucked into when she starts talking about moving to that town.

The thing is, she's from a small farming town like that, but prefers mid-sized cities to live in, yet she pines for small town life.
I prefer small towns, too.
We got lucky in getting a house out on the outskirts of a small-ish city, so I can't complain.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love the amenities of the city but hate living it, there for is why I live in a very, very small town


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

Your near Salem right? Thats the capital city of OR. Anything special in Salem to see?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

Not much to see here in Salem.
There is stuff just outside of the city, like Silver Falls State Park, The Oregon Gardens, and there's an airplane museum up the highway a bit.
Salem is a very limited city.
There's 3 smaller cities that make up the Salem Metro Area (Salem, Keizer in the North, and West Salem across the river), and that totals about 120,000 people.
But it's a cultural wasteland here for the most part.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 25, 2014)

I've always wanted to move to the Pacific Northwest. Y'all still have the colors blue and green up there, not to mention great fishing/seafood. I heard that either Salem or Portland was the suicide capital of the world though, not sure if its true and always wondered why. All the rain maybe?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 25, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I've always wanted to move to the Pacific Northwest. Y'all still have the colors blue and green up there, not to mention great fishing/seafood. I heard that either Salem or Portland was the suicide capital of the world though, not sure if its true and always wondered why. All the rain maybe?


I really don't think that suicide comment is true. From what I've always heard Japan has tons of suicide.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I really don't think that suicide comment is true. From what I've always heard Japan has tons of suicide.


Then why is there still so many of them?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 25, 2014)

Why cant i post pics from my iphone?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 25, 2014)

Omg did it work? Whew sativa hybrid humboldt blue dragon
ak47 x i forget


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

Great pictures! Did you use an attachment for your iPhone?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 25, 2014)

No my friend has this microcam for his mac w like 500x


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

Way cool pics, mensa!
I love those super close up views


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I've always wanted to move to the Pacific Northwest. Y'all still have the colors blue and green up there, not to mention great fishing/seafood. I heard that either Salem or Portland was the suicide capital of the world though, not sure if its true and always wondered why. All the rain maybe?


Never heard of it called a suicide hotspot, but them I'm an ignorant sum'bitch sometimes.
There's a lot to see here, mountains, ocean beaches, volcanoes, caves, the high desert area, forests, sasquatch, Crater Lake, etc.
Just not much to do here in Salem but eat and sleep, and work to buy the things that make getting out of the city for as long as possible easier to get.
It's really not that rainy in the Willamette Valley. We get like 34 inches a year of rain, and 4 inches a year of snow.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2014)

Only 34? Pffft


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2014)

yea we get close to twice that a year been raining for three days now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Only 34? Pffft


A day.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

This area suits me for the ratio of rainy-to-not-rainy days. 
And the snow every year has only been happening for the last 5 years, and historically only used to see snow in Salem every 10 to 15 years.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wish it would quit fucking snowing and rain here. I guess moisture is moisture.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wish it would quit fucking snowing and rain here. I guess moisture is moisture.


i feel ya.......


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 25, 2014)

too coldhere. usb keyboard i got... no good.  still no keyboard. great!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> i feel ya.......


Keep getting spoiled with these nice days and then bam fucking ice and snow again! I'm ready for spring!

Oh I hit ya up to on your mail.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

Trying 40 posts per page again...
... this will make 8 posts on this page...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts per page...
... 9 posts on this page...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts per page...

...10 posts on this page...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts per page...
... 11 posts on this page...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40ppp...
... 12 posts on this one...


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2014)

i think i only got to 15 post.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts per...
14 on this...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 postings...
... 15 posts...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 postages...
16 postapottomuses...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 post ages...
17 postingadings...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 p to o ess tea esses...
18 posthumous posts...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 postess twinkies...
19 post raisin bran's...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 postacular per pagina...
20 post-modern architects...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts of beer on the wall...
21 post hole diggers...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts and 40 nights...
22 posts to hitch to...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts and Alibaba...
23 posts skidoo...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 posts per leaf...
24 post no bills...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

40 post mortems...
25 post-partum depressions...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

26!
26!!
26 posts per page!!!
_*BWA-HAH-HAH-HAH-HAAAAAAA!!!! 
(*lightning flashes & thunder rumbles)*_


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

Still working


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2014)

dam.i made it to 27..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wish they would fix this shit. So annoying.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 25, 2014)

I got locked out, so had to back it off to 20 per page.
Seems to work so far.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 25, 2014)

My bud pron got lost in the post per page drama


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

One of my socks got lost in the post per page drama......


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 26, 2014)

cali connection blackwater


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 26, 2014)

gdp s1


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 26, 2014)

gdp s1


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 26, 2014)

boss hogg cali connection


----------



## kingspade0891 (Feb 26, 2014)

blackwater cc


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

I think I lost my mind! What is wrong with using the default number of posts?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

I turned off my lights today after moving the girls outside and noticed that one of my LED light bulbs had something on it. I have two bulbs in the cab. A Cree and a WalMart special. It is only the WalMart special that has the weird stuff. I get my glasses and saw what I expected:





Did everybody just puke a little?


Not sure how long they have been there. The neem stopped everything a week ago and I cleaned out the cab and cleaned my T5s. They had a bunch of these gnats on them as well. So I am not sure if that is when they got on the bulb. Nothing on the Cree bulb which has a silicone-like coating on the bulb.

Everything got sprayed with AzoMax today in an effort to eradicate a swarm of the borg also.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

funnily enough, riu appears to be working faster for me with less posts per page. I would imagine that a larger thread like this might have been restricted due to memory used on the server....either way, I managed not to spew at your pic probably because I just wiped up a whole load of poo not so long ago, haha.



Mohican said:


> I think I lost my mind! What is wrong with using the default number of posts?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

True it does seem to load faster. But fuck going back three pages to catch up :/
Nice weather today! 12c and sunshine. Today is knock the cat out of the barrol day. lol kinda like halloween. But it all evolves round a barrol we beat to pieces. Inside is either a living cat getting killed or lots of candy... Ive ever only seen candy  Going with my nephew


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like fun, but ca-razy stuff. Hopefully no cats get harmed during the celebrations. We use to have a game at our school fun fairs called "splatt the rat!", haha. Fun times indeed.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

The whole story is crazy  Not killing animals anymore.. But once it was custom to use a goose neck to hang a black cat from so it could be beaten to death. Thought to ward of plagues. LOL Now its more for the children


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

nothing like ritual beating and sugar to get the blood going eh hahahah looks loads of fun


----------



## supchaka (Feb 26, 2014)

Kids in the states can't even beat up a paper piñata without an adult usually finishing the job to get them some candy before dark. I couldn't imagine them trying to beat a wooden barrel, I wouldn't even have to hang it, just leave it on the ground and tell em I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

Excuse the phone pics as they are from doon Button Ben...




















peace DST


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2014)

This morning's pics


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 26, 2014)

blue pit 10/14 outdoors


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 26, 2014)

good morning crew. off till 12.30 pm then back to school till 10pm


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2014)

bringin it back to when i was tearing up on sunset blvd

[youtube]9UCY_U4QwqI[/youtube]

[youtube]KsPSpzQMM2I[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 26, 2014)

watup jig, how the miss and little one?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2014)

Real good bro. Little one is a joy these days, sleeping almost all the way through the night. Wife is good too. Honestly I'm worried because things are going so well lately. I feel like something bad is going to happen. :/

How about you and the fam. I'm glad you are doing alright. I worried you got yourself in trouble when you were gone for so long.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

see you've shifted the box fan out then D, was it a major hassle in the end? looks very tidy in there. and in DEZ's too. we having some sort of uniform grow off here lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2014)

can i play?





[video=youtube;U5lpbsr6oMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5lpbsr6oMU[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Feb 26, 2014)

You know I've heard of RSO years ago, Rick Simpson Oil. Never really looked into, just figured it was like any other oil and it pretty much is. But what I did find funny was his method for making it. 1. His preferred solvent is naphtha... ok thats paint thinner and I wouldn't be fucking with that no way no how. I'll use ISO or Everclear over that shit any day. Then his instructions for cooking it off are to use a rice cooker and goes into the details about how the cooker will automatically drop the temps when they get too high etc. Ok thats weird, is every rice cooker the same? No. What temp is it at? How bout some hard temps in fahrenheit? You'd think he would have it somewhat more refined by now. This is just some old dude that didnt even get into weed until 2003 and he really doesn't know shit about what he's doing IMO. I really lost any hope for "his" process when he went so far to say that even if you don't get 100% of the solvent out, its ok cuz the cannabis oil will neutralize it? The fuck?! Says who?? That was just about the dumbest thing in the world to hear him say. If I had a lil Everclear left over thats one thing, but not naphtha!

I do want to make some oil for myself to ingest which is why I started looking into his method but thanks, I'll do it my own way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

you know it's weird how coincidences happen. i'm sure there's more at work with this stuff. a guy i know asked about making some for a friend who's mother was recently taken off chemo as it was having no effect. i need to do a load of research into it. i imagine/hope it's already here. but mos def i am also not fucking with paint thinner. 

any 6er's know the score with RSO?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you Don. I think Genuity has us both beat though. That is a clean set up Gen.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

Holy crap! Higher powers and all that  Im making a batch right nauw!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

Had to change batt. in my keyboard..
Its been all over the danish media lately, nice. Cancer patients dropping out of chemo to only using RSO. Christiania is now providing RSO to people..
Im making some for my mother in law.
Damn it seems dangerous to boil this off. Id make bho over this any day..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

Also a doctor working with chemo most his life just came out saying its poison and he cant do it no more! Waste of time.. Yeah it kills some cancer cells, but chances are you will go with it.. He would never use it or recommend it to family.. fucked up..


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2014)

Moonshine would work well for that, I would think.

I would Rep you guys but it won't let me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Real good bro. Little one is a joy these days, sleeping almost all the way through the night. Wife is good too. Honestly I'm worried because things are going so well lately. I feel like something bad is going to happen. :/
> 
> How about you and the fam. I'm glad you are doing alright. I worried you got yourself in trouble when you were gone for so long.


Good here with family. Just broke right now, so my net got shut off, with phone. But it's back and I'm here too. School just takes all my time, which I know, most know. 

Will get my Diesel Ag, heavy equipment Hydraulic mech ag, Compact power certificates.Which should land me a nice paying Job with a dealer or good pay company. After I get going with my new job. I'll be going back to finish my general ed, for my 3 A.S degrees from J.C in Diesel Ag, Compact, Hydraulics/ heavy equipment.

heres my new grow. Dipsy, dog, QQ, livers. One of my livers when hemmy and buds are airy? Just chopped Dog, qq right now!! Liver is a long time strain to grow out-12, weeks or more?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 26, 2014)

One on far left, budding is livers, and a very vinny strain too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 26, 2014)

one in back on the left with nice size buds are dog.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 26, 2014)

Heres where I am; what I think I know about weed. THC has to be heated to become psychoactive. Thats why to get high you either burn it, or eat it in something that has been heated (de-carbed) 

So what I want to know, and have never seen much info about. I don't "think" thc and cbd's would need to be psychoactive to provide the same health benefits if ingested orally or topically. In theory you should be able to make a batch of solvent extracted oil without heat that when ingested will not get you high. This is what I'm looking to do. Im aiming to help my blood sugar level along with the myriad of other health benefits that cannabis can provide without getting high. The quantities I want to consume would be far too much for a mere mortal if it were psychoactive and I also want something I can take all day long. Then I also wonder, can this same non psychoactive oil possibly still provide anti-inflammatory and pain relieving qualities? I'd think maybe? People talk about juicing leaves, but theres little to no trichomes on them so if they are beneficial I feel its in a different way than consuming trichomes. 

You're thinking why the fuck would you not want to get high?! Well, I don't all the time. I'm not a stoner and I'm truly looking to use it as medicine. Theres a time and place for it recreationally and my tolerance is so low that when I do partake its in minute quantities. I need to really bump up my intake to really gain the benefits from it. If I could consume a gram a day of oil and get the benefits without the high I'll be all over it. Since theres no research behind it all, all I can do is make some and see how it goes. Or if someone knows a site or has more information about these specifics feel free to share.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 26, 2014)

One more try......


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Heres where I am; what I think I know about weed. THC has to be heated to become psychoactive. Thats why to get high you either burn it, or eat it in something that has been heated (de-carbed)
> 
> So what I want to know, and have never seen much info about. I don't "think" thc and cbd's would need to be psychoactive to provide the same health benefits if ingested orally or topically. In theory you should be able to make a batch of solvent extracted oil without heat that when ingested will not get you high. This is what I'm looking to do. Im aiming to help my blood sugar level along with the myriad of other health benefits that cannabis can provide without getting high. The quantities I want to consume would be far too much for a mere mortal if it were psychoactive and I also want something I can take all day long. Then I also wonder, can this same non psychoactive oil possibly still provide anti-inflammatory and pain relieving qualities? I'd think maybe? People talk about juicing leaves, but theres little to no trichomes on them so if they are beneficial I feel its in a different way than consuming trichomes.
> 
> You're thinking why the fuck would you not want to get high?! Well, I don't all the time. I'm not a stoner and I'm truly looking to use it as medicine. Theres a time and place for it recreationally and my tolerance is so low that when I do partake its in minute quantities. I need to really bump up my intake to really gain the benefits from it. If I could consume a gram a day of oil and get the benefits without the high I'll be all over it. Since theres no research behind it all, all I can do is make some and see how it goes. Or if someone knows a site or has more information about these specifics feel free to share.


I know and understand what you are saying, but I dont think your receptors can attach to the cannabinoids in their raw state, or at least not at high levels.
I am not certain about this, but think of broccoli.
If you swallow whole and raw it will go straight through, but chewed and/or blanched it becomes more bio-available.

Anyway this is my take on it, and I might be totally wrong?!?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

> I managed not to spew at your pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of all the things I was told would make me a man, I think none was more effective than was changing a loaded diaper at 3 am


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I know and understand what you are saying, but I dont think your receptors can attach to the cannabinoids in their raw state, or at least not at high levels.
> I am not certain about this, but think of broccoli.
> If you swallow whole and raw it will go straight through, but chewed and/or blanched it becomes more bio-available.
> 
> Anyway this is my take on it, and I might be totally wrong?!?


Just my 2 cents..
I do believe heating (decarbing) will enhance the potency but even ingested raw you will still get high. To get full effect you would need a oil to blend in that is more readily available to the body. Ive made a fair batch coconut oil canna/hash pills and its an incredible long high. Its a fat oil so the body is uptaking it slower. Also made some with peanutbutter oil and it is very thin and is an instant kick that fades pretty fast.
Compare coconut oil with a joint, long and building, and peanut butter with a bong hit, hits hard but not long lasting.
To get "rid of the psychoactive properties i think you would have to isolate the thc like, with a vaporizer. Long dull act but the only thing ive read about without having a lab. Hey maybe Dr.81 can make some 
So i finished my RSO. Not much but its made from dog so i think its crazy potent and will put her to sleep the first time  I had a tiny taste and it is very strong tasting. Cant wait to see what happens. Might be too strong but hope theres some good so i can maybe find a strain with less thc next time. Although if she's high she might be easier to be around 
View attachment 3007234


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ill try again: Dog RSO 

darn that editore


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

Taken from a badkitty article! simple-method-isolating-extracting-individual-cannabinoids-badkittysmiles Might be useful chaka but a long process.
Cannabinoid Flashpoints:

tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV) 
Flash Point: 137.6 °C (279.68 °F)
delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol (delta-8-THC) 
Flash Point: 144.5 °C (292.10 °F)
delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)
Flash Point: 149.3 °C (300.74 °F)
cannabichromene (CBC)
Flash Point: 174.2 °C (345.56 °F)
cannabidiol (CBD)
Flash Point: 206.3 °C (403.34 °F)
cannabigerol (CBG) 
Flash Point: 207.2 °C (404.96 °F)
cannabinol (CBN)
Flash Point: 212.7 °C (414.86 °F)

------------------

The below, I saved and set aside from an old article (not sure where it's linked or located now 




 ) by Dr. Hornby, who had at the time performed similar lab-testing on, rather than on the extract, instead on the _*remains*_ of pre-vaped bud:

Volcano Setting THC remaining mg/g CBN remaining mg/g CBD remaining mg/g
" Volc.... THC..CBN..CBD

*6.0* - 260 / 0.05 / 0.6

*7.5* - 245 / 0.05 / 0.6

*9.0* - 75 / 0.05 / 0.15
Knowing this...
*Purging:*
In order to collect for instance *CBD alone* (keeping in mind with the others, you can either choose to 1) collect them individually, 2) combine, or 3) discard the remaining cannabinoids), you would begin in something like a Volcano, or other digital (and temp-tested), bagged vaporizer.

Again, using *CBD isolation* as an example, you would begin *NOT* at its flashpoint, but instead just beyond 175 C or 346 F, or just _above_ the flashpoint for *CBC*, while still remaining safely below that of the CBD you are trying to collect.

We would usually 'purge' pre-CBD content at roughly 390 - 400 F... 

When referencing Dr. Hornby's results, this coincides with his findings. 






In which case, for those of you with classic Volcano dials, that's hovering around settings 7 - 7.5 on your dial.

---
The lower the temp it's exposed to beforehand, the less degradation will occur to the cannabinoid you're attempting to extract, so shooting for the 'middle' between the two flash points, above the last one you're purging and the one you intend to collect can be good because it's cooler, but in terms of isolation and _*purity*_, your potential for more accurate results, improves, the more closely you purge to the flashpoint of cannabinoid you're collecting. 

Meaning in the case of CBD, first approaching 206.3 very, very closely but *without* going over during the purge of the earliest cannabinoids, and then, only just barely going over its flashpoint later on, during collection.

But the less that you can trust the reliability of your temps, or the less accurate your vape is, then better off you are staying near the *middle*.
---
*Isolation:*
Once you've satisfactorily purged off the lower-temp cannabinoids, again in the case of CBD, you would attach a NEW collection bag and set your temperature for 206.5 C or 404 F. 
You can go very slightly higher, if you like, and if you do not mind the inclusion of CBG.
Once the bag is full, allow the vapor to condense, and repeat. 
The isolation bag can be re-used over and over, until it becomes too sticky and difficult to use. Just always remember to pause and allow your vapor to condense, before pressing the air out and repeating the process 






*Washing, Cleaning and Collection:*
When you've finished extracting the cannabinoid in question, from your last portion, take your bag or bags, and one by one, fill them with high proof *ethyl alcohol*.. and yes, you may use other alcohols or solvents, _but in the case of non-food grade ingredients, purging carefully and completely is all the more crucial_. 

*Tip to Save Solvent* - If you're short on good alcohol, you can work one bag at a time, pouring the alcohol from the first bag (once the isolated glandular material has been stripped) to the next, and repeating until all bags have been washed out. 
_*** Be careful with this alcohol, don't spill a drop!... it contains the fruits of your labor; it's what you've spent all this time and effort on! ***_
(Cleaning: If you've extracted a particularly high-temp cannabinoid, and some minor combustion of the inert plant matter has occurred, you may find your extract is a bit dirty. 

These extracts can be *cleaned* by soaking the cannabinoid-solvent/solution with activated carbon overnight, then siphoning off the solvent from the settled carbon, and finally filtering the resulting, clearer liquid through fine mesh, the following day. The carbon can be bought at health food shops, and fresh alcohol can be poured through it once it's been used, to wash out and claim any remaining cannabinoid residue. )

Once you've got your alcohol, you can finish up by an open window, with a fan. 
If you don't want floating debris to land in your concentrate, just wrap and secure it in screen, or paper towels (be careful not to drip the screen or towels in your alcohol as it dries, or you'll need to double your efforts and your alcohol budget washing it back out!)
_*Tip*_ - If alcohol tincture is suitable for you, and if you used safe grain/ethyl/drinking alcohol, then instead of evaporating it off you can skip that step, and simply allow it to rest in a sealed bottle for several weeks, until the concentrate finishes slowly blending and bonding at a microscopic level (similar to dragon) and becomes more bioavailable. 
_*Tip*_ - If you will be eating ALL your concentrate, and do not plan to smoke/vape any of it, then the extraction from the bags can be performed entirely with hot coconut oil, saving your funds on the cost of alcohol/solvent.

*Vaping, or Eating:*
And now you can finish processing, as described in the linked concentrate tutorial! 





- If you want it for vaping, just allow it to finish evaporating fully before scraping and collecting.
- If you want it for edibles, just add a little coconut oil, just before it loses the last of its alcohol content, and begin processing in the oven at 180 f - 200 f, for no longer than 80 - 90 total minutes (less for the lower end heat-wise, longer for the higher end). 
*How much oil to use:*
As a guide for the amount of oil to use, you should be using a *minimum* of -.5 - 1Tbsp per oz of processed flowers... less oil per ounce for weaker material, leaf, trim, etc., and more for frosty med-grade flowers.

*On processing in oil....*
**** Keep in mind, if you want to ABSORB and benefit your cannabinoid/potency***:*
This is adequate *time* for a bioavailable solution to occur; simply dissolving in oil well enough 'for the naked eye' is not the same, and that does not ensure the creation of solution your body can readily absorb.
You do not need to be concerned with decarboxylation; it occurred during extraction. 

When processing in oil, a freeze between two separate periods of heating 'can help', but it is *not* necessary for the same reasons it's recommended during an extraction, in which case freezing is used _*instead*_ to ensure the _contraction_ and _expansion_ of glandular material, it causes it to become brittle and easily manipulated, and it encourages it to exit trichome husks. In this case, you would be freezing only to subtly aid in the formation of the solution as it thaws and re-heats.
________________________________________
OK then! 
I've explained some of the 'how and why', in _hopefully_ short and easy to understand terms, but here are the steps summarized... just *fill in the temps* for the specific cannabinoids you're purging, and isolating, and away you go!
*Steps in short:*
*Part 1- Purge:*

1) Grind your material well
2) Set aside purge bag/s (or don't, if other cannabinoids are irrelevant to you)
3) Vape within required temp/range for purging, _below_ the flashpoint of the cannabinoid to be isolated
4) Remove and Repeat

*Part 2 - Isolate:*

1) Set aside fresh collection bag/s
2) Refill and re-vape material at required isolation temps, heating _above_ the flashpoint of the cannabinoid to be isolated
3) Pause, and allow vapor to condense
3) Repeat until completed, switching bags only as they become 'full'/too-sticky
Both the purging, and the isolation steps, should each take between at least 3 - 8 bags (varying on resin/glandular content) to complete, per portion, at the required temperatures.

*Part 3 - Wash & Collect:*
1) Fill isolation bag/s with high proof alcohol; hot coconut oil may be used right away, if this is to be eaten, only.
2) Soak and manually manipulate until stripped 'clean'
2a) Optional if using alcohol* - clarify/filter away potential 'near-combusted' product contamination, if desired, using _*activated carbon*_.
3) Pour into collection dish
4) Evaporate in front of a window with a fan
5) And continue processing for *edibles* or for *clean vaping* *material* as described here: Big dump goggle the rest


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

fuck fuck fuck fuck!!!! 

I just typed up a long informative reply,,, and you guessed it POOF!


Anyway, some awesome info coming out on consuming raw cannabis~~~

Sorry I wont take the time to redo my post but these vids will be very informative if you take the time to watch them.

[video=youtube;1SGNR4cb7jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SGNR4cb7jc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;eRLVyGfGcZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRLVyGfGcZs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;kMAug_V5AX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMAug_V5AX0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

also,,, Im interested to see what comes of this. I should be careful though, riu currently has me close to possibly doing some shit that'll get me banned.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/803815-certain-thread-wont-load.html#post10248864


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> also,,, Im interested to see what comes of this. I should be careful though, riu currently has me close to possibly doing some shit that'll get me banned.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/803815-certain-thread-wont-load.html#post10248864


....looks like you're getting close.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well pulled the trigger and decided to chop kookie at 87 days. She was as close as a sativa was gonna get. Saw prob 3 or 4 amber every time I looked so she should be prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect 

Harvest Pr0n time!




286 wet, yes sir we have a winner, winner chicken dinner.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yummi! Looks dankalicious! Congratz


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 26, 2014)

That looks greeeeaaaaaaat!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

That is some dank buddage there!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks guys!!

I can't wait until she's dry, she smells so fucking fruity!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2014)

I still can't view certain pages of 600 club.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2014)

Still cant view certain pages of this thread


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2014)

lower your post per page to 10...though 20 works sometimes.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 26, 2014)

I have set mine at 10 and have had no problems since doing so.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm on 40. I now simply believe that potroast or whoever are utterly incompetent. I've never used a forum that has issues as frequently or quite like we experience here.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

Im still on ten.


Incase anyone missed it~





[video=youtube;1SGNR4cb7jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SGNR4cb7jc[/video]




Been doing this for the past three days. There may be something to it, I just feel good in general.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2014)

im takeing it all in,and im goona try it out.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll give it a go to. Looks pretty easy. 

Thanks who


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn... But then people wont be able to flush..

*sarcasm*

Keep em green folks.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2014)

Iv been plucking extra growth from my mothers and veggers, also saving the healthier fans from this harvest I usually compost.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2014)

That video was amazing. Would love to see bundles of cannabis leaves bagged up in supermarkets or juice drinks next to veggie aisle.


----------



## mickfanning (Feb 26, 2014)

How many inches away from the canopy do you guys keep your 600w hps during flowering?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2014)

CNBC has a good show on the Colorado mj business that's on now and they will show it again immediately following.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Feb 26, 2014)

what torch do yous lads recon nail and tube are on route.... just neeed a torch to heat my nail heres the choice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLDERING-WELDING-GAS-REFILLABLE-BLOW-TORCH-COOKING-GUN-2-FREE-BUTANE-REFILLS-/130669141593?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item1e6c7cde59

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CORDLESS-REFILLABLE-BUTANE-GAS-MICRO-PENCIL-BLOW-TORCH-SOLDERING-IRON-JEWELLERY-/360631186816?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item53f74b3580


or would one just the pen size ones do.... what do yous recon is the best to go for out of them 2


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2014)

Storage pR0n?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

kucing said:


> Wow so beautiful that if I could get the leaf


The entire plant is extremely useful, down to the roots!



Flaming Pie said:


> That video was amazing. Would love to see bundles of cannabis leaves bagged up in supermarkets or juice drinks next to veggie aisle.


That and fresh juice bars  Id be careful though, lots of people using chemical pesticides and such.



mickfanning said:


> How many inches away from the canopy do you guys keep your 600w hps during flowering?


Depends on a few factors. My light distance is usually dictated by the light spread Im going for, but I wouldn't keep a stationary 600 barebulb any less than 15 inches away. An air cooled hood can get much closer, also depending on airflow. Keep the backside of your hand under the bulb for 15 seconds, if you feel heat its too close.



curious old fart said:


> CNBC has a good show on the Colorado mj business that's on now and they will show it again immediately following.
> 
> 
> cof


Will have to catch that tomorrow.



budolskie said:


> what torch do yous lads recon nail and tube are on route.... just neeed a torch to heat my nail heres the choice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLDERING-WELDING-GAS-REFILLABLE-BLOW-TORCH-COOKING-GUN-2-FREE-BUTANE-REFILLS-/130669141593?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item1e6c7cde59
> 
> ...


No clue there bud. I folded up a thick steel wire to make a dabbish nail type thing lol I drop some bubble in the bowl and heat this thing till red hot with a torch,,, then I attack the bubble and inhale  



DoobieBrother said:


> Storage pR0n?




^^^ haha, there are many types of pr0n,,, some may even say endless!






To you folks across the pond~~~
[video=youtube;bpBP9dALcWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBP9dALcWw[/video]



Berry Bubble
Day 58~12/12
Harvesting.






Half way through, 5 plants to go.






Some trims left and acceptable fan leafs for consumption on the right. These seedling trays work handy for trimming. 







More flowers.






Veg just about too big for veg now. Next round I'll get to more training early on to keep them lower.
You can see the small BnS in the center is having some trouble, gotta get my feet wet!





BB topped for eight. 





BB
The plants on the outsides are really getting their vert on, even though the light is hung horizontally they are receiving most of their light from the sides of the reflector.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 27, 2014)

Whodat it has a dabber with my nail, just what d used was like the bigger blow torch and heated the nail while it was in bong then dabbed the wax on hot nail and inhale haha, just don't no whether the smaller one will work or last long and need refilled all the time


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi again fellow 600 blasters , I am doing a monster scrog with 3 x 600 hps , pics below of day 42 of 12/12 , guess my final dry weight yield and whoever gets closest wins a brand new handmade beanie rrp $30 , just thought it would be a fun idea, also plenty more pics of my grow follow the Link below to my grow journal , thanks ......jebView attachment 3007773View attachment 3007774View attachment 3007775View attachment 3007776View attachment 3007777

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 27, 2014)

whodat i really hope these bb will be released in the near future.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 27, 2014)

Chaka you say stuff that totally makes sense. I was looking into concentrates because my insomnia is a fucking bitch unquelled by pharma or grey goose vodka. Slept like a baby wknd of cAnna cup after dabs all day. Howevs i gotta science degree froma good uni and we used to take caffeine outta coffee and chlorophhll outta soinach. We ran gels as DNA was emerging. I know how precise u gotta be to get the max out of it good and bad. Pure sample. believe me thaat shyt aint easy. I agree id rather have leftover everclear than naptha.


supchaka said:


> You know I've heard of RSO years ago, Rick Simpson Oil. Never really looked into, just figured it was like any other oil and it pretty much is. But what I did find funny was his method for making it. 1. His preferred solvent is naphtha... ok thats paint thinner and I wouldn't be fucking with that no way no how. I'll use ISO or Everclear over that shit any day. Then his instructions for cooking it off are to use a rice cooker and goes into the details about how the cooker will automatically drop the temps when they get too high etc. Ok thats weird, is every rice cooker the same? No. What temp is it at? How bout some hard temps in fahrenheit? You'd think he would have it somewhat more refined by now. This is just some old dude that didnt even get into weed until 2003 and he really doesn't know shit about what he's doing IMO. I really lost any hope for "his" process when he went so far to say that even if you don't get 100% of the solvent out, its ok cuz the cannabis oil will neutralize it? The fuck?! Says who?? That was just about the dumbest thing in the world to hear him say. If I had a lil Everclear left over thats one thing, but not naphtha!
> 
> I do want to make some oil for myself to ingest which is why I started looking into his method but thanks, I'll do it my own way!


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Iv been plucking extra growth from my mothers and veggers, also saving the healthier fans from this harvest I usually compost.


I compost 100 percent. One composter for waste. One for mixing media.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello  Today i search some pics in internet and i found the perfece bubbles like my plants.  This picture with this plants is not my but the bubbles is same. My question is what realy is this bubbles. Seeds or somethink else.  This is my plant


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> Hello  Today i search some pics in internet and i found the perfece bubbles like my plants. View attachment 3008025 This picture with this plants is not my but the bubbles is same. My question is what realy is this bubbles. Seeds or somethink else. View attachment 3008029 This is my plant


just more support for the stem..


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 27, 2014)

Gonna go with 40 oz


jebcorlis said:


> Hi again fellow 600 blasters , I am doing a monster scrog with 3 x 600 hps , pics below of day 42 of 12/12 , guess my final dry weight yield and whoever gets closest wins a brand new handmade beanie rrp $30 , just thought it would be a fun idea, also plenty more pics of my grow follow the Link below to my grow journal , thanks ......jebView attachment 3007773View attachment 3007774View attachment 3007775View attachment 3007776View attachment 3007777
> 
> www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks nice and plump giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Looks nice and plump giggles


Thanks, nothing wrong with a thick girl.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 27, 2014)

@ Jeb - ~35 oz

what was the veg time?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 27, 2014)

money honey oil extractor came today and is nearly full of bits trim off my leafy buds i been buying already... just need my nail to hurry up i will order blow torch aswell on sat and a couple a bulbs my m8 got from his work site for me


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 27, 2014)

They were vegged for about 10 weeks because of certain situations out of my control that had nothing to do with these plants . so only about 5 weeks of proper veg setup properly. My next project is a recirculating dwc in PVC pipe that I have designed , I'm building it now and 
Veg will. Be max 3 weeks


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

Please do share your dwc build pr0n 

I say 33.3333333 ozs! I guess thats 933.3333324 grams


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

On a different note! I had my first lucid dream last night  was awesome, been trying to do it for a few weeks now lol Was a bit choppy not 100% lucid 100% of the night, but of course the first thing I did was flap my arms and fly around, I halfway turned into a brown pelican too haha. Things when south when I went swimming and got bit up by some black water moccasins! Not cool lol. 
Eventually I ended up with subcool and frenchy smoking lots of hash haha. Was also the first time I had crystal clear vision too, just like being awake, everything seemed so real.

Anywho, back to trimming


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 27, 2014)

cool i like to dream i stopped for a long time when i was in the army.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> On a different note! I had my first lucid dream last night  was awesome, been trying to do it for a few weeks now lol Was a bit choppy not 100% lucid 100% of the night, but of course the first thing I did was flap my arms and fly around, I halfway turned into a brown pelican too haha. Things when south when I went swimming and got bit up by some black water moccasins! Not cool lol.
> Eventually I ended up with subcool and frenchy smoking lots of hash haha. Was also the first time I had crystal clear vision too, just like being awake, everything seemed so real.
> 
> Anywho, back to trimming


When I have lucid dreams I try to sleep with as many hot chicks as possible. Or suck lots of dick. I get really annoyed when someone wakes me because I always have to start over in a new scenario.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2014)

hahahahaha^^^^^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 27, 2014)

sounds like one of my wifes


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2014)

Dude whodat, trippin me out. I've been having dreams period for about a week, maybe 5 days. I haven't had/ remembered a dream since I got sober back a couple years ago, but it's been a trip the past few days. Very real stuff. Mostly bad though.

FP... I'm beyond jealous (not about the dicks part) but damned if my guilty conscience doesn't follow me into dreamland. If I even start messing with some chick I feel bad and wake up. Never even get to first base. Sucks too because they are super hot dream type girls all rabidly horny for me. AHHHHHHHH it's not fair!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2014)

Double post!!!

Doobie brother, you don't need an MPK 88 to supplement the MPK 61. You should just get a keyboard controller/ piano type controller without the pads and dials. You can probably get some better keys (hammer action) for less money than the mpk. That said, Akai is releasing the new MPK's in the next couple weeks, better layout, cooler colors, better pads that have color around them that changes color/ is assignable.

I got my keylab 49 in the mail. Oh man, it's such a nice peice with such a shit brand behind it. The support is horrible (you should see the laughers of threads on their support forum) and the software/ firmware is a nightmare, and I have a computer science degree lol. While I didn't like the feel of the MPK as much, I would already be making songs with it by now, and I just 10 minutes ago got the keys on the keylab to 'talk' to the analog lab software. And that's the software this thing is made to controll. Not sure how well it's gonna work with cubase.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2014)

Roland is my favorite for workstations. As for weighted keyboards Kurzweil is the king!


[video=youtube_share;HpfPyOD1Gks]http://youtu.be/HpfPyOD1Gks[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Please do share your dwc build pr0n
> 
> I say 33.3333333 ozs! I guess thats 933.3333324 grams


Will do , quick question who is pr0n


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2014)

pron is like porn... like just, our kinda porn. Growing pics light bulbs, leaves, dirt, chicken shit, ya know? The good stuff.


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 27, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> pron is like porn... like just, our kinda porn. Growing pics light bulbs, leaves, dirt, chicken shit, ya know? The good stuff.


Hahahahahaha yeah man I love pr0n then!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2014)

SUPCHAKA'S CURE ALL!
You guys ready for a long ass post full of garble and pictures?! 
I've tried so many ways to make oil and they all just kinda run together in my head so I'm going to make some maybe different? Maybe I'm posting some other dudes exact sheeeeit and I just forgot? It's possible. Im doing mini run style here. 

What I needed: 
Crockpot mini on low





mini coffee grinder with 1/2oz of mini LA con, GSC





mini bottle of 99% ISO (16oz vons or safeway)





mini mason jar, something that can withstand cold.





I said mini didnt I?! 
So I ground up all the bud, its funny how spongey it was after. It was like playing with dry ice hash. 





So then I took the fluffy goodness and put it into a coffee filter and wrapped it with a rubber band. I did this twice. Wow that grout is nasty  KIDS!





Then I put the weed in the jar and put it in the freezer with the alcohol for about 2 hours.





Once they've got nice and chilly together I pour the alcohol into the jar and shake it up all while leaving it in the freezer. Every hour or so I squeeze the filter against the glass with a spoon to juice her out. I did this for like 7 hours, just kinda throughout the day. 





After I get tired of waiting I take the filter out and give it a squeeze with some wide vice grips and two little pieces of wood. Oops didnt get that pic.






So I put it in the crockpot now and set it on low, it took a fucks ages to evaporate still, about 3 hours. I did it in the backyard just to be safe, always be sketchy when heating a flammable liquid! The crockpot reached 200 degrees by the end so I'm pretty sure it decarbed after that long so my other test went out the window. Once it reduced down nearly all the way I did add a couple drops of water to it just to add a lil more time for the alcohol to evaporate if any was left. I made these meds to be taken orally or topically. Since straight oil would be a bitch to try and rub in I added 1/2tsp olive oil and a few drops of liquid lecithin.





The 2 will keep the oil in a fluid state when cooled. The olive oil helps stretch it out a teense and make easier to apply. The lecithin is to metabolize the oil better in case you take it orally, probably not bad for skin either! Anyways I let them all mix together while still in the crock pot and then suck it up with a mini syringe! It made 6ml, of which 2.5 was olive oil. Should be pretty powerful. 





I'm running some top secrets tests with it at the moment and if they prove successful I'll share them


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> cool i like to dream i stopped for a long time when i was in the army.


Didn't realize some people don't dream on a regular basis. Im sure I dream damn near every single night. 



Flaming Pie said:


> When I have lucid dreams I try to sleep with as many hot chicks as possible. Or suck lots of dick. I get really annoyed when someone wakes me because I always have to start over in a new scenario.


Hahahaha^ I keep forgetting your a girl. According to the net its easiest to to lucid dream by going back to sleep shortly after you wake up.



jigfresh said:


> Dude whodat, trippin me out. I've been having dreams period for about a week, maybe 5 days. I haven't had/ remembered a dream since I got sober back a couple years ago, but it's been a trip the past few days. Very real stuff. Mostly bad though.
> 
> FP... I'm beyond jealous (not about the dicks part) but damned if my guilty conscience doesn't follow me into dreamland. If I even start messing with some chick I feel bad and wake up. Never even get to first base. Sucks too because they are super hot dream type girls all rabidly horny for me. AHHHHHHHH it's not fair!!!


Thats so wild to me, like I said I dream about every night. Iv also mentioned before, I deal with some real crazy, stressful, very intense dreams 8/10 times and it really sucks. I toke up real good before I go to sleep and it works really well for me, without fail when I dont toke before bed shit hits the fan later that night... I still wake up in hot/cold sweats daily but Im usually stoned enough to not exactly comprehend what was happening shortly before.
I have noticed things are at there worst when I feel unsettled or unsatisfied with where my life is at,,, the mind is wild. 

You're a great person J, dont ever dislike that about yourself. 



jebcorlis said:


> Will do , quick question who is pr0n


lol this is great ^





Thanks for the right up chaka! I hope your super secret experiment is a success! 
Hey look, you chopped it into super mini mini mini pieces in the mini grinder


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

OK here is my dream from this morning. It was like you said WD. I woke up and then went back to sleep. I dreamt that I was hanging out with Christopher Lloyd. I was such a fan boy in the dream!


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2014)

Why so much jibber jabber when I can only view 10 posts at a time try and keep it succinct folks, lol. S'morgens....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Wan thee April in the shura moora...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

haven't remembered a dream in years. sure i do it i just can't remember em.  

lucid dreaming sounds pretty sweet. new superpower ever night. 

also FP that's just greedy  hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

How's your Friday going D?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Don - post some pics of your doodles hehe


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Chaka - Great documentary! I wish you had gotten a picture of the vice grips!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey Don - post some pics of your doodles hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

................... speech is coming along well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

You mad fucker I didn't think you actually doodled....were you stoned off your tits or what lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

pissed and high. that's when i do my best work


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

not sure if the face is meant to be the kaizer or what?! my pal did that one. something about norse mythology he was rambling.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 28, 2014)

Look betch! Im Rik James!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's been a long week. I found out my buddy died of an overdose on Mon. He was always so full of life and could bring a smile to anyones face. Some of the best musicians in this area are getting together to have a remembrance jam for him on Sat. My car I brought has been acting up also, so I traded it in for a 2003 Pont. Vibe, I'm not a fan of pontiacs but this has a toyota motor and all wheel drive. I also only had to pay an extra $1000 besides trading in the ford I got 2-3 months ago. Old Crow in 2 days!


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Mo, all is going well so far.....just finishing off making some erl and then I am going off to meet up with, Cinders (Cindyguygrower) and his Mrs who are over from Scotland. Then I will probably get a bit stoned and maybe drink a few beirtjes. We have a baby sitter tonight so we are going out to a Seafood place that has been recommended to us, looking forward to that! Don't talk to me about work though, fukkin Big Corporations are pissing me off again not paying their bills. What can I do, send a bailliff down and basically cut my cock off and loose the business...grrrr. The IT industry sucks the bell end. It gives me little to no satisfaction and if I didn't have my own business I would probably just say bore off to it all.
Hold on, I thought I said not to ask me about work and then I go and bang on about it....soz.


Mohican said:


> How's your Friday going D?


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 28, 2014)

Can u tell me the period when the plants start flowering


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 28, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> Can u tell me the period when the plants start flowering


That's a very entailed question guv. I don't know that we have enough space here in the 600 for it..LOL.. Maybe its when the light period changes to 12/12 but fuk I just started I don't really know..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

ok why can't i go back a page in just this thread!?!? site's been screwy for ages now. if it weren't free one would complain! haha


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2014)

A real shame about your friend Jimmer.


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 28, 2014)

May be about 4 - 5 week ?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2014)

Putting the lights on a 12 hours on 12 hours off schedule will make the plants start flowering. People start flowering at different times based on how big they want the plants. If you want tiny plants start 12/12 right away, if you want big plants start 12/12 later.

I veg from clone about 3 weeks before going to 12/12.

Is that your stuff Barbie? Did you really purchase some at retail value??? lol Would be cool to see my gear in a jar and on a menu. I just can't take the prices they offer.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey D - I know what you mean, Marsh and McLennan screwed me out of a $30K fee. They were sorry when I took all of their good people.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Love the doodles Don! Do a google search for good best man speeches and then tailor it to fit your friend.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

A fukkin Coyote just ran down my street/river  If it had been two of them I would have started looking for the Ark!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

I've got a river for a street too, lol. I'm waiting for the water to go down so I can go get some food for the Bearded Dragon my son has. My car, unfortunately, is parked near a storm drain and is sitting in water 6-8" deep. It's lowered so the undercarriage is getting a good wash, hehe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

Going to the dispensary today, so there is blue skies, nothing but blue skies, smiling at me 

[video=youtube_share;IUdUk0EjTEo]http://youtu.be/IUdUk0EjTEo[/video]


----------



## Scullkur (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmutpBmkjXs 
Just tell me this man need to go in hospital or the worm make good job really ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

Dispensary pR0n:

1/4 of the Columbian Gold, 
1/4 of the MTF, 
4 pre-rolled j's of Indica, 
and I got a grinder as a freebie.
Half-way done with a jayski, and will be getting to work in the garage as soon as it's gone.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

A jay of indica? Sounds like you will be watching Seinfeld and eating BBQ potato chips


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice Doob! I'm envious of your ability to just go pick some up whenever you like and not worry about getting pulled over or anything on the way home. I can go get some whenever but always worry on the drive home. Some CHP around here will take your shiz with some sort of BS justification for doing so. I haven't had it happen to me but do know of some (with their card) who claim to have had it happen to them. That is why I started growing in the first place. I wouldn't have to worry about driving home with it if it's already at home, was the thought.
Little did I know I'd meet such nice people that like to gift bud to friends and things like that. I'm always down to gift bud to friends too so I still end up driving with bud sometimes. It's just not too often


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow.
I had to add "Columbian", "pre", "MTF", and "jayski" in the spellchecker dictionary.
And I also had to add: "Indica".
Well, didn't actually "HAVE TO", but I'm ocd when it comes to red underlines when I know I've spelled something correctly.

Funny, and ironically enough, the dictionary allows for the incorrect spelling of "spell checker" (I typed it as one word: "spellchecker")

The Cause and The Cure: cannabis!!!! 
The ocd kicks in when I'm imbibing cannabis.
Thankfully, the cannabis is loaded with Fuckitol, so while I correct the spell checker dictionary, it doesn't bother me that I had to do so.

And yes, I am flying.
Heavens to Mergatroid!
In the proper direction, even!
Exit! Stage Left!

[youtube]Q3-a4qWCtIg[/youtube]

[youtube]YpCASVFyQoE[/youtube]


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

Free Will is such a kick ass song


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

I just tried to play along with it on my bass...
... no warm up, hands already killing me from over use in the garage...
... it did not go well...

... many notes were dropped and broken in the attempt...
... the SPCM has been notified... (Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Music)
... all citizens are advised to stay in their homes until the the All-Clear signal is given...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

All-clear:

[video=youtube_share;scFykNMqaws]http://youtu.be/scFykNMqaws[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

There's the doobs, was wondering what you were up to!

still harvesting over here, will be working into the night on the new hydro build


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A jay of indica? Sounds like you will be watching Seinfeld and eating BBQ potato chips


Well, I warmed my fingers up and then kept on playing.
Did a passable rendition of "The Camera Eye" and "Jacob's Ladder", and then I practiced basic chord progressions until just now.
Almost two hours.
I never did finish the jay.
So now I'm out to the garage! (famous last words)



Dezracer said:


> Nice Doob! I'm envious of your ability to just go pick some up whenever you like and not worry about getting pulled over or anything on the way home. I can go get some whenever but always worry on the drive home. Some CHP around here will take your shiz with some sort of BS justification for doing so. I haven't had it happen to me but do know of some (with their card) who claim to have had it happen to them. That is why I started growing in the first place. I wouldn't have to worry about driving home with it if it's already at home, was the thought.
> Little did I know I'd meet such nice people that like to gift bud to friends and things like that. I'm always down to gift bud to friends too so I still end up driving with bud sometimes. It's just not too often


That's a real drag that they didn't include transporting it in the law.
They made sure to word it very specifically here in Oregon, so it hasn't been an issue, and I hope it never does become one.
Would suck to get ripped by the cops.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

My goal is to have the garage finished so the wife can park the car in the garage for the first time since we moved here.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

good luck doobie keep her happy man good day allget that whodro rigged up so i can get my new space laid out in advance. only 6 weeks and i will start the lab v2.0


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> There's the doobs, was wondering what you were up to!
> 
> still harvesting over here, will be working into the night on the new hydro build


Looking forward to seeing it completed 
And looking forward to your next thread title.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks, doc 
I post before & after pics when I'm done.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2014)

What's the status of the scooter mod?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

I LOVE MY A.KUSH!!!!!! it is fantastic can not wait for more than the four people who have smoked it so far to get a go at it.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wanted to say hands down this thread is the best group of growers on riu...

even those of us who may carry on in other threads (myself included) and argue what not it seems when you enter the doors of the 6 our passion for the plant shines bright above all else...so thank you once again DST for creating a second home.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I LOVE MY A.KUSH!!!!!! it is fantastic can not wait for more than the four people who have smoked it so far to get a go at it.


sounds like my cup of tea.......


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I LOVE MY A.KUSH!!!!!! it is fantastic can not wait for more than the four people who have smoked it so far to get a go at it.


I'd gladly toke on some  

Wish I could share my kookie remix with ya guys. This one I just chopped is a real head banger.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh phuck yeah! Come on over and smoke some of that with me


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Here Doobs - you inspired me 


[video=youtube_share;Vt13NAEPovY]http://youtu.be/Vt13NAEPovY[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks delicious g!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Another good after-toke album (pick your song):

[video=youtube_share;Owd1jriUXSo]http://youtu.be/Owd1jriUXSo[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

G, Gig i got you if you want. I will make more of this one


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Just wanted to say hands down this thread is the best group of growers on riu...
> 
> even those of us who may carry on in other threads (myself included) and argue what not it seems when you enter the doors of the 6 our passion for the plant shines bright above all else...so thank you once again DST for creating a second home.


 so true everybody growing dank , look at that fucking hash fuck yeah man!


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

genuity said:


>


Fhck yeah man that is the bees knees brother !


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2014)

4 1/2 weeks Monster Colas!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks COF! I was lucky enough to see Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, and Howe at the Pacific amphitheater back in the '80s. They did this album live and it sounded perfect


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Just wanted to say hands down this thread is the best group of growers on riu...
> 
> even those of us who may carry on in other threads (myself included) and argue what not it seems when you enter the doors of the 6 our passion for the plant shines bright above all else...so thank you once again DST for creating a second home.





genuity said:


>





Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3009385View attachment 3009387View attachment 3009389
> 
> 4 1/2 weeks Monster Colas!






All of this!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> G, Gig i got you if you want. I will make more of this one


Hell ya bro that would be awesome.


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

I entered my jungle today to see a beautiful butterfly of some sort perched on a bud stoned out of its brain , I gave him a photoshoot then released him out of the grow and back into the world here's some pics . p.s day 44 of 12 / 12View attachment 3009490View attachment 3009491View attachment 3009493View attachment 3009494View attachment 3009495View attachment 3009496View attachment 3009498View attachment 3009493

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

watch moths and butterflies they make caterpillars and bud worms


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

I think thats a moth, but good going though because he was def in danger of getting stuck on some sticky!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

Last of the Berry Bubble~






BnS~
I would have liked to take it a week or more further but veg is too over grown, I had to turn the light off!










Mother and clone pron because why not.

BnS





BB





FIN!


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> watch moths and butterflies they make caterpillars and bud worms


Thanks mate , yeah I had a good look around took a couple pics then released him anyone know what type of butterfly it was from the pics?


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I think thats a moth, but good going though because he was def in danger of getting stuck on some sticky!


Cheers mate yeah he was stuck , and yeah prob is a colourfully moth of some type I'm not sure , made for top photos though!


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Last of the Berry Bubble~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent looking setup and mugs mate


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2014)

it looks like a tiger moth but? look for little eggs stuck to the plants. they look happy man good work


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks mate, is that tiger moth a worry do they lay heaps of eggs and fuck shit up I've never had one infiltrate a grow before , I was all happy to get some nice pics with him and treated him well then released him if he was fucking up my mugs I'll have to hunt down his family ! Hahahaha


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2014)

Seems my rep power has been depleted, but I will get you all soon mwahahahahaha....Fandabypronadozy!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> A real shame about your friend Jimmer.


I remember when deadheads stayed away from the hard shit and even ran you of lot or out of a festival if you were on or selling hard stuff. Now you go to a show and their passing needles in the bathrooms. 1 of my friends thats playing an acoustical set tonight has a video to play with his set to help show all the local young "family" the dangers and how many "family members" that have died from hard drug usage over the years that might not be realized. I don't want to go see further,Bobby and ratdog, or even Phill and friends, and them stop playing early to do a body check like what happened to phish in the late 90's.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 1, 2014)

On a different note my buds are still pretty small. I'm thinking back to bassman and cof's conversation a couple of months ago and am going to put some solid foam insulation between the floor and my plants. Even though temps are correct, at night the root area might be getting to cold. Can't hurt, and most 600 advice has been right on. 

Gen, nice hash

Who, well you know, sweet.

FP, if my colas are 1/2 that size when they hit 4 1/2 weeks I'll be doing an early victory dance. Nice


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2014)

jebcorlis said:


> I entered my jungle today to see a beautiful butterfly of some sort perched on a bud stoned out of its brain , I gave him a photoshoot then released him out of the grow and back into the world here's some pics . p.s day 44 of 12 / 12View attachment 3009490View attachment 3009491View attachment 3009493View attachment 3009494View attachment 3009495View attachment 3009496View attachment 3009497View attachment 3009498View attachment 3009493
> 
> www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


That brought back some memories, a few years ago it got hot in the UK  and I used to put my vegging plants outside everyday. Didn't take long once they were inside, in flower that I started to lose shade leaves. Probably not best to admit it, but it took me until I found a big fat green caterpillar to realise what was going on lol. Took two weeks to get rid of every one of them....turning every leave, looking under stems, right pain in the arse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> On a different note my buds are still pretty small. I'm thinking back to bassman and cof's conversation a couple of months ago and am going to put some solid foam insulation between the floor and my plants. Even though temps are correct, at night the root area might be getting to cold. Can't hurt, and most 600 advice has been right on.
> 
> Gen, nice hash
> 
> ...


Oh I've been celebrating. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2014)

Question:

How can I run a veg tent in the same room as my flower tent without light leaks? (The intake and exhaust of veg tent)

Need to move my mother plant downstairs soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh jimmer, are the walls insulated in the shed?

Some of that floor padding stuff would prob work well.

Just make sure it is not gonna soak up water and get moldy on ya.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Question:
> 
> How can I run a veg tent in the same room as my flower tent without light leaks? (The intake and exhaust of veg tent)
> 
> Need to move my mother plant downstairs soon.


Build a false wall with panda film.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

Panda film is a good idea. 

This works very well too and can be bought at home depot or lowe's:


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yea I've used that to dez.

Either or really. Just depends on how quick you are needing it or if you can have something shipped.

edit- fuck this kookie remix got me wanting to go run a fucking marathon, yep it's a true sativa.

Anyone want some? lol


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

I tried using the stuff that's on my walls and it glows when the light is on. It's silver on one side and white on the other and it's textured. Just don't try to use that stuff. If you're going to use a film I'd say stick to panda for sure. It truly blocks the light. I've seen the heavy black plastic from lowe's or home depot used as a door partition before too


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd like to get my hands on a nice sativa like that. It's been a while


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I'd like to get my hands on a nice sativa like that. It's been a while


Let me see what I can do.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2014)

That 1/2" paneled insulation that you have pictured in what I'm using as a room divider between the veg and bloom rooms and it works well. It is supported by a 2" X 2" frame and is strong enough for me to lean into it as I water.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2014)

i use 1/2" osb and 1/2" styrofoam sheets for the inside white side out


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a 1" piece that is a removable third wall for my flower setup. The room is 5x5 so shoving the thing into the corner and adding a third wall makes it 42x42 with three sides. I would put a fourth side but that is where the fan sits. The plants along that side lean in towards the light a little more than the rest. I don't really know if they're leaning towards the light or leaning away from the fan but they leaned in on both runs I did with this setup.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

My walls are sheeted with OSB and the veg/flower partition with door is OSB. I just stapled the reflective shiz to it ro help reflection and seal up the corners so there's no light leaks. I do still have one but it's at the floor and is very minute. The remmovable piece blocks it from the plants so I don't trip on it.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2014)

We use that insulation to make the cat houses with during the winters. They have 2" thick stuff that is mighty strong. It's easy to cut too, just use a saw or bread knife would work probably.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 1, 2014)

My brain is sheeted with 'Lumbo 
I sheet you knot.


Didn't mean to ignore you're question about the scooter, Dez, just got caught up in working in the garage, and was asleep by 10-pm.
Garage is close to finished.

The scooter project will continue when the garage is done.
All body parts are sanded & ready for paint (4 major pieces are already painted), I just want to hold off until I have more room, and a cleaner area to do it right(er) than if I'd tried it a couple of weeks back.
All will be worth the wait, and I'm excited about getting back into airbrushing in the garage, and this project will be a good mobile showcase, as I might get back into doing stuff like this for shekels here & there.
Talk is cheap, and the proof will be in the pudding.
The weather was also too cold for airbrushing until recently, too.
Last night was the first night all winter where I didn't have to turn on the 400w ceramic heater in the grow tent to keep it properly heated, so I'm hoping it keeps this up.
Hope you all in California where it's raining & flooding are safe & well.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh jimmer, are the walls insulated in the shed?
> 
> Some of that floor padding stuff would prob work well.
> 
> Just make sure it is not gonna soak up water and get moldy on ya.


Yes the wall are 1/2 osb with fiberglass insulation then styrofoam insulation as the walls inside. My floor also has a layer of insulation. My temps stay beautiful to what I set them at. I'm just thinking that the floor could be colder and the plants roots aren't proper. I took a layer of styrofoam insulation and covered my whole floor in the flower area giving it a better buffer. This shouldn't get moldy or anything, it's basically what cheap coolers are made of. Thanks for the input.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2014)

Preliminary trim and hang done! About 5 hours in. 90% of anything that doesn't look like it will benefit hash gets trimmed before the first hang. I reckon dry and trimmed about 1.3oz per plant which should put me right around 8oz  





My $7 IKEA hangers are putting in work! They're much stronger than they appear.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

Subcool said that he has noticed that no matter how well insulated and controlled a grow room is, the plants still seem to know when it is cold outside.

I read one article that said when plants are stressed they communicate with other plants. Maybe the indoor plants can hear the screams of their outdoor brethren?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks amazing Chaka! What does it smell like?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2014)

Supchaka, your plants are amazing.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing Chaka! What does it smell like?


I don't know, I'm terrible at describing for the most part. Skunky rubber cement maybe?



Flaming Pie said:


> Supchaka, your plants are amazing.


Thank you


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

numberfour said:


> That brought back some memories, a few years ago it got hot in the UK  and I used to put my vegging plants outside everyday. Didn't take long once they were inside, in flower that I started to lose shade leaves. Probably not best to admit it, but it took me until I found a big fat green caterpillar to realise what was going on lol. Took two weeks to get rid of every one of them....turning every leave, looking under stems, right pain in the arse.


Did you lose any buds mate to the cats


----------



## Scullkur (Mar 1, 2014)

Its that indica ?  How u think ?


----------



## Scullkur (Mar 1, 2014)

And the plants is 29 days and i think grow verry slow  2x 32w Cfl is enought or i need get more ??


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

More light = happy plants


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellemt looking buds Chaka. Good yob


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2014)

Scullkur said:


> And the plants is 29 days and i think grow verry slow  2x 32w Cfl is enought or i need get more ??


That plant looks happy and healthy. However, the plant needs as much light as your budget will afford. If that's what you got and things are tight, keep up the good work and she will get where you want. It might just take longer. If you can afford more light, the plant will reward you with faster, stronger growth.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2014)

jebcorlis said:


> Did you lose any buds mate to the cats


Luckily enough no, they had no interest in buds or leaf with crystal on it.

I fed them to the birds in the garden, went well until my cat ate a bird.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome looking buds chaka, outstanding job. 

Them are some big bitches!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 1, 2014)

2 Dogs vegging nicely


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

numberfour said:


> Luckily enough no, they had no interest in buds or leaf with crystal on it.
> 
> I fed them to the birds in the garden, went well until my cat ate a bird.


In the limited knowledge I now have after doing g a little research on the tiger moth and its caterpillar s I found out they are toxic if eaten , was the cat OK mate ?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Subcool said that he has noticed that no matter how well insulated and controlled a grow room is, the plants still seem to know when it is cold outside.
> 
> I read one article that said when plants are stressed they communicate with other plants. Maybe the indoor plants can hear the screams of their outdoor brethren?


Like^^^^ 

I found the reason for no growth this week and it was 100% my fault. Last Sunday I watered my plants about 10 min before the lights came on so I just switched them on. I forgot to switch them off and discovered it today. I hope I didn't mess them up to bad being 3 1/2 weeks on 12/12 then going 5 days on 24 hours. I'm not home to notice this during the week.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2014)

jebcorlis said:


> In the limited knowledge I now have after doing g a little research on the tiger moth and its caterpillar s I found out they are toxic if eaten , was the cat OK mate ?


I think the caterpillars were from cabbage and or red admiral butterfly's, that's what's been visiting the garden every year since. This was in the summer of 2009 and my cat is still going strong, thanks for asking.


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

numberfour said:


> I think the caterpillars were from cabbage and or red admiral butterfly's, that's what's been visiting the garden every year since. This was in the summer of 2009 and my cat is still going strong, thanks for asking.


pheew good to hear mate


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Like^^^^
> 
> I found the reason for no growth this week and it was 100% my fault. Last Sunday I watered my plants about 10 min before the lights came on so I just switched them on. I forgot to switch them off and discovered it today. I hope I didn't mess them up to bad being 3 1/2 weeks on 12/12 then going 5 days on 24 hours. I'm not home to notice this during the week.


Mmm 5 days is awhile mang! Good luck with that


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ya I don't know jimmer 5 days is an awful long time after 20 some days. I wish you the best and hope that your girls didn't even notice.

Only time is going to tell, keep an eye on them.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

I did the same thing for three days! Not sure if it caused any problems. I had root issues that messed the finish up.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

Some goodies my wife decided to whip up:





I poured her a glass of lubricant 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a breeding program going on and was attempting to only pollen a lower branch, however the pollen seems to have spread itself all over. Here are three ladies at day 45. 
First up is Nibiru...






Banana Wonder






and Engineers Dream






cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2014)

yum yum, that looks real good mo.

I watched a movie about young people who did drugs among other things. Got all excited and forgot I'm a lightweight. Packed a really big bowl and finished it in one massive hit. In the rain I smoke at the front door inside, and then crack the door and exhale. The hit was too big and I coughed it all out inside. Wifey wasn't too pleased. I'm super high now. 

EDIT: snuck in the frosty pics on me cof. Looks real nice.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

What did you smoke?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks good mo and cof.

Glad your feeling good jig. I'm laying in bed watching Kevin hart and smoking a j with my girl.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2014)

COF - Post some pics of the zeeds on the seed thread please!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2014)

could be worse then a few extra seed. plants look great


curious old fart said:


> I have a breeding program going on and was attempting to only pollen a lower branch, however the pollen seems to have spread itself all over. Here are three ladies at day 45.
> First up is Nibiru...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2014)

First time our little man has been sick Not too bad, but his temp did go up to 38 at one point....sounds like he's been smoking 20 a day. Little trooper still manages plenty of giggles though.

Frosty girls cof....what did you pollenate them with?

Mo, you shouyld get over to the What's for Dinner Thread and share some of your cooking


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

DST said:


> First time our little man has been sick Not too bad, but his temp did go up to 38 at one point....sounds like he's been smoking 20 a day. Little trooper still manages plenty of giggles though.
> 
> Frosty girls cof....what did you pollenate them with?


I hope your son gets to feeling better.

Thank you.....heri


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

I was smoking on the Jamaican stuff Dez grew. Woot... had a fun night.

Bought some girl scout cookies (the kind you eat) in front of the grocery store yesterday. The girls were from troop 420. No shit. 

Hope the babe starts to sounding better D. Our little one had croup, that's what sent her to the hospital and kept her away from me for 6 days in January.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 2, 2014)

6er's whats up! I've spent the night with friends remembering friends. My friends true love was the same as all of us, growing smoke. His life was celebrated in a style he would have loved. All the hippies showed up with their hard work in hand and we sent him off the way he deserved. I smoked so much great bud I thought I was at a cup.lol The cops showed up to shut off the door because the place was packed way past fire code and people still were showing up.[video=dailymotion;xkqtsr]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkqtsr_johnny-cash-i-hung-my-head_music[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Bought some girl scout cookies (the kind you eat) in front of the grocery store yesterday. The girls were from troop 420. No shit.


Like^^^ I put an order in with my daughter when i was stoned now have like 2 boxes of each coming when ever they come in but not from troop 420.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 2, 2014)

So I feel like telling someone and why not my anonymous buds over here in the 6. Iam about to be a 1st time father!!!

my girl of 3 years and friend of more than 15 tells me 3 days ago it's been almost 2 months since she's been visited by the pms fairy.Needless to say we go to right aid and grab a couple tests come home both instant positives..Then to walmart for some more tests and same thing but as we are both 1st time parents we don't know.

Crazy im 30+ years young and shes five behind, kind of figured all the heroin and other garbage we both put our bodies through for half our lives that at least one of us was probably damaged or something...Now i get to worry for the next 7 months and just hope I get blessed with a healthy baby..Oh we have both been clean over 3 years now as well so all residual chemicals should be gone and she doesn't even smoke bud anymore.

My hallmark moment this morning she was asleep and I found myself laying down head on her stomach and tears started running god this is crazy....enjoy your day guys and gals.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 2, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Like^^^ I put an order in with my daughter when i was stoned now have like 2 boxes of each coming when ever they come in but not from troop 420.


down to the last 2 boxes. 1 samoas and 1 tagalong.

The girl came home with 6 boxes the other day haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

what is up six been working this weekend and on my way to work some more oh well. dst hope the little guy makes the turn soon. urban congrats there is nothing like it


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> So I feel like telling someone and why not my anonymous buds over here in the 6. Iam about to be a 1st time father!!!
> 
> my girl of 3 years and friend of more than 15 tells me 3 days ago it's been almost 2 months since she's been visited by the pms fairy.Needless to say we go to right aid and grab a couple tests come home both instant positives..Then to walmart for some more tests and same thing but as we are both 1st time parents we don't know.
> 
> ...


Congrats man! I wish you two a smooth and enjoyable pregnancy.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, and Jig, didn't know that little yin was in the ozzy? well she looks sparkling now so all good.

Urban, that is amazing, CONGRATS DUDE! You'll go through loads of weird feelings, but just remind yourself that when they finally arrive, oh my god, you'll get a buzz that nothing else will ever give you. Trully amazing. Just keep reminding yourself that.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I was smoking on the Jamaican stuff Dez grew. Woot... had a fun night.
> 
> Bought some girl scout cookies (the kind you eat) in front of the grocery store yesterday. The girls were from troop 420. No shit.
> 
> Hope the babe starts to sounding better D. Our little one had croup, that's what sent her to the hospital and kept her away from me for 6 days in January.


Funny about the troop number. I'm glad you're liking that Jamaican shtuff. It's probably my favorite out of what I've got right now so it's too bad it got seeded as bad as it did.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm so sick of this snow!!!!

Quit toying with me mother nature!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Thanks guys, and Jig, didn't know that little yin was in the ozzy? well she looks sparkling now so all good.
> 
> Urban, that is amazing, CONGRATS DUDE! You'll go through loads of weird feelings, but just remind yourself that when they finally arrive, oh my god, you'll get a buzz that nothing else will ever give you. Trully amazing. Just keep reminding yourself that.


It's weird but maybe since I first became a father over 22 years ago and 4 times since but I usually find myself thinking, "you little motherfuckers!"


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

supchaka said:


> It's weird but maybe since I first became a father over 22 years ago and 4 times since but I usually find myself thinking, "you little motherfuckers!"


I'm at the "punkass kids" stage myself...


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

ill take "lil muthafukka" for $1200


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2014)

Dogs and Deep Blue doon button ben, just over a week in flower. hopefully the dog has stop stretching...















dogsi-eeeeeede.





Couple of the Deep Blues















peace, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful plants D! That big ass tent looks full already too, nice work.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

Way to go Urban. Hope it all works out for you. We tried for years for a baby and finally got one last August. It's been the hardest 6 months of my life, but it's starting to get easier and a little big enjoyable even. Not sure what all the shit is about people having an easy time, I think they are lying. Shit is tough, but it's cool at the same time. I wouldn't trade anything for the way my daughter smiles when she sees me.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey 600...copy and paste only. so forgive me... why would my flowering ladies keep flowering? too cold? is that possible? they will almost finish, then start foxtailing new growth/calyxes. was wondering if anyone had cold do this??... otherwise im geussing light leak.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

You have quite the happy baby Jig. That definitely does not make it easy to care for a baby though. I had one of each as Mason had Colic (sp?) and was a nightmare for the first three months. Paige was an easy baby in comparison to Mason but still not easy.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2014)

I heard it is from too much N in flower. Just what I heard, not an expert


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2014)

I love this pic can we have a Love button instead of a Like button? I think people would be so quick to press a Love button....whatcha reckon? to gay (as in happy clappy gay, not coloured rainbow flag gay)



jigfresh said:


> Way to go Urban. Hope it all works out for you. We tried for years for a baby and finally got one last August. It's been the hardest 6 months of my life, but it's starting to get easier and a little big enjoyable even. Not sure what all the shit is about people having an easy time, I think they are lying. Shit is tough, but it's cool at the same time. I wouldn't trade anything for the way my daughter smiles when she sees me.
> 
> View attachment 3011049


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

DST said:


> I love this pic can we have a Love button instead of a Like button? I think people would be so quick to press a Love button....whatcha reckon? to gay (as in happy clappy gay, not coloured rainbow flag gay)


good bump i can not go back in the six so i only get bits and peaces. jigg fantastic


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello sixers. Thought I'd post a couple pix to show what I've been up to. Managing photos on RIU really sucks now, doesn't it? It used to be so easy to insert full size images but I can't figure it out now for the life of me. I would post more, but even the reply pane doesn't work well these days.

Anyway, I'm flowering Exodus Cheese and one Pure Kush plant. I'm in week 4, but they look a bit behind which isn't surprising. I've been running spaceheaters in my entire basement all winter and the best I can manage is 60F when the lights are on. The flowering plants are from seed, the other picture is the tops I took from them a month ago. I've just taken the first 8 cuttings from them and they are sitting in plugs with a heatmat to keep them comfy. I guess I don't really expect much from the original plants. Just a few ounces to tide me over until I break out the big table and run a sog which won't be for a couple months.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Hey 600...copy and paste only. so forgive me... why would my flowering ladies keep flowering? too cold? is that possible? they will almost finish, then start foxtailing new growth/calyxes. was wondering if anyone had cold do this??... otherwise im geussing light leak.


It could be from a few different things, but the biggest issues I believe I've had is from too much nutrients/nitrogen. I am a firm believer that marijuana is supposed to die, and use its chlorophyll stores up, and go through senescence. It is supposed to die. I've had more than one plant do this.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Hello sixers. Thought I'd post a couple pix to show what I've been up to. Managing photos on RIU really sucks now, doesn't it? It used to be so easy to insert full size images but I can't figure it out now for the life of me. I would post more, but even the reply pane doesn't work well these days.
> 
> Anyway, I'm flowering Exodus Cheese and one Pure Kush plant. I'm in week 4, but they look a bit behind which isn't surprising. I've been running spaceheaters in my entire basement all winter and the best I can manage is 60F when the lights are on. The flowering plants are from seed, the other picture is the tops I took from them a month ago. I've just taken the first 8 cuttings from them and they are sitting in plugs with a heatmat to keep them comfy. I guess I don't really expect much from the original plants. Just a few ounces to tide me over until I break out the big table and run a sog which won't be for a couple months.


You've been running your cheese for while now huh? I've been eyeballing that cheese myself. I think my plants are a good week behind normal from the cold too. I don't know if I can push back my harvest though. My vegging plants are going to be massive if I pushed them back even a few days.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats on the pregnancy urban!

Nothing in the world like being a parent. Hard times and overwhelmingly joyous times ahead!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy urban!
> 
> Nothing in the world like being a parent. Hard times and overwhelmingly joyous times ahead!


ones not so bad it is the second that you loss you whole life.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

Barbie

tasty!!!!!


cof


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Barbie
> 
> tasty!!!!!
> 
> ...



5g nug. (Pats self on back)


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

So any sixers going to canna cup this year in CO?


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So any sixers going to canna cup this year in CO?


i was thinking about it,but i gots to plan it out better,maybe next yr for sure..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So any sixers going to canna cup this year in CO?


Totally wish I could. Prob next year I will pay for a trip to colorado for me and my patients. Chill out at the hotel, visit the local shops, take the limo tours. Buy some seads.

Just too late to save money to get out there currently. Spent alot upgrading my grow this year.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> i was thinking about it,but i gots to plan it out better,maybe next yr for sure..


That sucks, I'm for sure going this year. Last year got all shot to hell and this year I have 3 days off in a row so I'm going and well you know the rec. cannabis is a huge plus lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

View attachment 3011227View attachment 3011226View attachment 3011225

Big 12 inch dildos anyone?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3011227View attachment 3011226View attachment 3011225
> 
> Big 12 inch dildos anyone?


girth?............


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 2, 2014)

^^^^haha^^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 3011230View attachment 3011230


nice 




> *Big 12 inch dildos anyone?**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 great job pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

Like 3 inches across I think? 


Next time I could take a picture of it next to my face. Would that help?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking good flaming.

Well that sucks that you guys can't come. Do I need to buy your guy's tickets lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do I need to buy your guy's tickets lol.


It would definitely help me make it out!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good flaming.
> 
> Well that sucks that you guys can't come. Do I need to buy your guy's tickets lol.


It's just a planning thing. Plus if I am going I would want to have several hundred set aside for food and souvineers.

....Now I want to start looking up hotels..


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

flaming pie said:


> like 3 inches across i think?
> 
> 
> Next time i could take a picture of it next to my face. Would that help?


hell yea.................


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's just a planning thing. Plus if I am going I would want to have several hundred set aside for food and souvineers.
> 
> ....Now I want to start looking up hotels..


48 days remaining, time to do work 

I don't have to use hotels, I've got lots of friends and fam


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

Well lucky you.

Ha.

What are you looking forward to most?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess it's lucky lol. I prob know a few places for some people actually. 

Idk really, I think the whole thing is going to be fucking epic. I'm stoked. I've got some gg gonna be nice and cured by then so ya, and well the concert with mac miller at red rocks. That place fucking rocks!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

Put a bass guitar on layaway at a pawn shop today. They had it priced too low. I'm stoked.

Brian Moore iM 4 string beauty. This is the closest model I could find to the one I got. Has active pickups and a midi out port. $400. Woot!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Put a bass guitar on layaway at a pawn shop today. They had it priced too low. I'm stoked.
> 
> Brian Moore iM 4 string beauty. This is the closest model I could find to the one I got. Has active pickups and a midi out port. $400. Woot!


Awesome bro! I've got a Stratocastor lol, yep I think I traded it for a qp of some KB back in HS lol


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3011227View attachment 3011226View attachment 3011225
> 
> Big 12 inch dildos anyone?


Pie its funny u say that. We trim and say this is a big dick all day long lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

I've never been one to sell stuff. I'm more the buyer. Just the past couple years have I started to let things go. It's hard but it feels good to not have so much junk around. Plus it's cool to have people pay me for things I don't use anymore anyways.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I've never been one to sell stuff. I'm more the buyer. Just the past couple years have I started to let things go. It's hard but it feels good to not have so much junk around. Plus it's cool to have people pay me for things I don't use anymore anyways.


one persons trash is another person treasure.............or something like that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> one persons trash is another person treasure.............or something like that.


my problem is i can see the use and want to save stuff


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

Bugs the hell outta me when my husband keeps something because he wants to take it apart. He never does it. 

Then he gets annoyed when I want to toss it a year later.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

Flying high tonight.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Flying high tonight.....
> 
> View attachment 3011382


[video=youtube;0mOzRNfuH7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mOzRNfuH7g[/video]


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 2, 2014)

Giggles. Its March. 
Well on the brite side. At the cup i bought food and drinks. Erryyhing else was free. View attachment 3011398


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Giggles. Its March.
> Well on the brite side. At the cup i bought food and drinks. Erryyhing else was free. View attachment 3011398


No I'm so stoned I'm stuck in time 

Ha no really I noticed that after I posted it, whoops wrong file. That's what a sativa will do to you thru the pax


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2014)

Before:








After:







Between:
*_either I caught a ghost in the pic, or I was toking on a bifter of Columbian Gold and exhaled at the wrong time_






























Now I have a small pile a garbage to take to the County landfill depot in a couple of days. /\/\/\
Nothing major, and it'll fit in the car and cost a $17 fee.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice work doobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Way to go Urban. Hope it all works out for you. We tried for years for a baby and finally got one last August. It's been the hardest 6 months of my life, but it's starting to get easier and a little big enjoyable even. Not sure what all the shit is about people having an easy time, I think they are lying. Shit is tough, but it's cool at the same time. I wouldn't trade anything for the way my daughter smiles when she sees me.
> 
> View attachment 3011049



I was about to say the same thing to you


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2014)

I just spent 5 hours on the room and didn't trim a thing! Dump and clean my buckets, refill and transplant clones, mop floor, clean lights, swap in MH. Laying in the massage chair before I go attack some trimming. Plants are 2 cherry pie, 3 mk ultra, 1 headband, 1 shark shock, 1 chemdawg 4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

^^^^^^^
damn fine supa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;8rY__AAUWZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rY__AAUWZQ[/video]
feminized seed i made with my R.P. Og Kush female reversed with CS

purple wreck X og kushView attachment 3011444 Alligator Kush bx1View attachment 3011445


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd say we all deserve to Roll It Up, Light It Up, Smoke It Up (*inhale... exhale...*)
(_I'm currently blazing a 50/50 Columbian/MTF bone_)

[video=youtube_share;CxPuvMtFa4c]http://youtu.be/CxPuvMtFa4c[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

just got an oz in the mail


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 2, 2014)

Man, Pantera crushed.


Nice s33ds!


Regarding music stuff: I'm thinking of adding one pf these to my bass kit, as I'm not happy with the Overdrive & Distortion that the pedalboard I have offers, and have been eyeballin' one of these for a while now:

*Tech 21-NYC "VT Bass Deluxe"*

[video=youtube_share;YUYMbqFrdVk]http://youtu.be/YUYMbqFrdVk[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2014)

Good Monday Morning folks. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

You too buddy! Let's hope it's the week for some corporate accountants take their thumbs out their asses. Baby need a new pair of shoes.

Hehe... some guy's little one has a pair of shoes. Cute little pair of vans. Ours isn't getting shoes till she goes to school, bwahahaaha


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

I see you survived your week end with Cinders in a relatively good mood.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you got Girl Scout cookies over there D? I'm eating some thin mints right now and DAMN they are good.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw Cinders on Friday, smoked out a few and had a few beers. More knackered with reduced sleep due to the wee yin waking up more with his cold.

GSC, I assume you mean the eddible type? Scout groups do sell sweets I guess, but not in the way they do in the US. We use to do "Bob-a-job" to raise money for our Scout group. Basically going round folks houses and asking them if you can wash there car, mow the lawn, sweep the step and stuff like that.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 3, 2014)

GSC Funny Story http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/lifestyle/2014/02/colorado-girl-scouts-disapproves-of-pot-shop-cookie-selling-tactics/


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys.. Just a quick in and out.. Been sick as hell since i went to "fastelavn" in the kindergarden. Throwing up constantly since Thursday. Only stopped this morning. Im a mess. ucking waves of nausea. Doctor appointment later. Hope my plants are still alive.. All my new seedlings buhuu 
Hopefully ill be back soon! Stay high and healthy!


----------



## numberfour (Mar 3, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Man, Pantera crushed.
> 
> 
> Nice s33ds!
> ...


Play a bit of bass and guitar myself, the bass deluxe looks pretty cool, what do you play? 

I got into some American made boutique pedal's for a while, Fuzzrocious http://www.fuzzrociouspedals.com/ and bigsoundsmallsound http://www.smallsoundbigsound.com/ 

Built this huge pedal board couple of years back (pre-amp, filters, fuzz, modulation, delay),size of a table, and when I got to the recording studio my friend just plugged me in and then used all his VST programmes instead of the pedal board lol. Just use and own a line 6 M13 at the moment due to no recording or playing in bands.

I'm on about day 65 without a grow (moving out of rented property) and this thread keeping me going, thanks.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 3, 2014)

so I was feeling froggy and decided to start some new genetics...Plenty of room as the last of my moms were thrown into flower after i took cuts...

so basically all i have in the veg atm is a nice la con bush awaiting her turn and 5 or six cuts rooting the rest are all seedlings or just seeds.

I have the christmas promo bcbd gsc in there actually about 3 weeks but snapped her while training so i am cloning the top and then trimmed her back down to mainline..makes the lacon look fast in veg though.

2. qrazy quake 1 fully sprouted 1 shedding the helmet

1. hso bubba kush-seedling

2. gage green grape puff that i just planted ten minutes ago 1 into a rapid rooter and 1 into a small cocotek cup with coco/perlite


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2014)

haha, the last line was the funniest....


Hemlock said:


> GSC Funny Story http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/lifestyle/2014/02/colorado-girl-scouts-disapproves-of-pot-shop-cookie-selling-tactics/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Do you got Girl Scout cookies over there D? I'm eating some thin mints right now and DAMN they are good.


I buy the store brand thin mints at a value store near me. Same taste, quarter of the cost. Delish.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's the yins doing just swimmingly 











13 days of 18/6 and I think I'll start dialing the light back today.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2014)

DST said:


> Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html
> 
> So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.
> 
> ...


1st post from Club 600. My God, there's been a lot of water over the dam since then. But it doesn't seem the website is going to fix its problems any time soon. DST, I suggest it's time to start a new thread; Club 600 2.0. Can anybody look at the next to last page or is it just me? I've used every browser known to man, cleared caches and god knows what else and nothing works.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> 1st post from Club 600. My God, there's been a lot of water over the dam since then. But it doesn't seem the website is going to fix its problems any time soon. DST, I suggest it's time to start a new thread; Club 600 2.0. Can anybody look at the next to last page or is it just me? I've used every browser known to man, cleared caches and god knows what else and nothing works.


drop your post count down to 10...........yea it will suck ass.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

been doing my head in too  guess one of the larger helpful threads is too much hassle to upkeep


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2014)

looking good shnk....
i need to go get a roll of that,perfect pop-up room.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks, Gen. It's cheap, easy to store when not in use, and durable. I have 4 rolls lying about. I also have a roll of grow tent material that I bought from HTG supply, which I don't really use at all. I made a room of it once and pretty much wrecked my plants by not being smart about air circulation. I prefer the wide open spaces!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2014)

gg x fruity pebbles



Looking good everyone and shnk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone get a cut of the Gorilla Glue? Would really like to hear a smoke and grow report on that.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2014)

looking thick that one is.......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2014)

You should see the main stem on my Critical Sensi Stars. bout 2 inches across!!

Pics tonight for sure!


----------



## fishrealhigh (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my LG-L38C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone get a cut of the Gorilla Glue? Would really like to hear a smoke and grow report on that.


she looks good,it be nice to run her..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 3, 2014)

Reminds me of this stuff:


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should see the main stem on my Critical Sensi Stars. bout 2 inches across!!
> 
> Pics tonight for sure!


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 3, 2014)

FP I believe A few riu regulars were blessed at the lacup last month so a stand up gal such as yourself surely will come in contact with them eventually.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone get a cut of the Gorilla Glue? Would really like to hear a smoke and grow report on that.


Not sure if anyone here has it but here's some shots and thread about it.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=265926


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^^
that is what i am talking about!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 3, 2014)

needs two more weeks...


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^^
that is what i am talking about!​
super macro.........mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks about like how my cut of Goji looks end of harvest. Smells? Tastes? (GG#4)


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 3, 2014)

Testing123


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Testing123


looking good mensa


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2014)

The lineage is crazy on gorilla glue but I'd love some....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

i would give it a go


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2014)

Wish we could get a higher resolution on those buds Mensabarbie.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 3, 2014)

I phone limitations


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 3, 2014)

FyhfjjchdghP


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

This is Budologist420's last thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/701369-8kw-indoor-organic-scrog-after.html

He is on Facebook now under the same name.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 3, 2014)

I've started a new journal for my next thrill inspiring grow. Come watch the grass grow, literally!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/806537-oomagarsh-chakas-doing-another-soil.html#post10270853


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2014)

We should probably have a plaster stuck across our Club 600 logo at the minute. The thread does seem to be running on a Commodore vic20 operating system speed.....


shnkrmn said:


> 1st post from Club 600. My God, there's been a lot of water over the dam since then. But it doesn't seem the website is going to fix its problems any time soon. DST, I suggest it's time to start a new thread; Club 600 2.0. Can anybody look at the next to last page or is it just me? I've used every browser known to man, cleared caches and god knows what else and nothing works.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

i still cant go back only can see what is up now


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2014)

No point looking back in life Dr.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

DST said:


> No point looking back in life Dr.


i try not to ask crap we have covered i see three people ask the same thing, but good point i am looking forward myself and will be off and working on lining up a new place to live now i will put a sat pic of it up


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2014)

Good luck with the hunt Dr. You moving far? My wife wants to move back to South Africa....watching a documentary on a South Africa Emergency room the other night didn't help though. (hospital just outside Khayelitsha). The amount of stabbings and killings is actually now making Cape Flats one of the most dangerous places in SA. We have a place in Cape Town centre though which is not like the Townships, but fuk me makes you think...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

i had a friend in GA that was from S.A. yea i am moving further out in to the middle of nowhere. with some land and get away from my idiot landlord


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 3, 2014)

Humboldt Blue Dragon. smokes bomb too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice better pics!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

It's Fat Tuesday!!!
[video=youtube;9UixHXONN2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UixHXONN2k[/video]
and we are getting high today


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 4, 2014)

This shyt so sticky my scissors need acetone every few min. Been hanging 18 days and still chewy. Then again weve had rain.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2014)

@mensa Like!!

So jelly about the 70* weather.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 4, 2014)

Ha im glad its cloudy and 65% humidity in my house. Its drying slowly which is what i want. So resinous. Geez man. Theres a legend about thos strain and im prone to believe it.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 4, 2014)

you two gals definitely grow some nice weed.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 4, 2014)

Pie post a recent harvest


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Good luck with the hunt Dr. You moving far? My wife wants to move back to South Africa....watching a documentary on a South Africa Emergency room the other night didn't help though. (hospital just outside Khayelitsha). The amount of stabbings and killings is actually now making Cape Flats one of the most dangerous places in SA. We have a place in Cape Town centre though which is not like the Townships, but fuk me makes you think...


Why all the stabbing D??


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 4, 2014)

After a couple days of the right light schedule and not 24 hours on I've noticed a little growth on my bud. My fingers are crossed. I'm hoping they don't hermie on me.

I got 2 cuts of ecsd from a friend the other day and they had a def. but they made it through and are now starting to look good.


----------



## Scullkur (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello team. i Want to ask u if the plant have pistils only female or and male can have it ??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

females; males look like balls then little flowers


----------



## Scullkur (Mar 4, 2014)

I go make some pics to tell what u think for my first trying


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Why all the stabbing D??


Seems they like big knifes and machetes in Africa. There is also a tendency for them to machete people in the head as well. Some of the head wounds were attrocious. However they did say because it's the head it often looks worse. I tell ya, just absolute nuts there. And I guess knifes are more easily available than guns. Look into the Numbers Gangs, that'll tell you pretty much all you need to know about the Cape Flats, as well as other Townships and the Gang culture.



Scullkur said:


> Pistils = Female ?


YES, YAH, JA, YEBO, QUI, SI, etc, etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

those numbers are crackers man. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Numbers_Gang


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Seems they like big knifes and machetes in Africa. There is also a tendency for them to machete people in the head as well. Some of the head wounds were attrocious. However they did say because it's the head it often looks worse. I tell ya, just absolute nuts there. And I guess knifes are more easily available than guns. Look into the Numbers Gangs, that'll tell you pretty much all you need to know about the Cape Flats, as well as other Townships and the Gang culture.
> 
> 
> YES, YAH, JA, YEBO, QUI, SI, etc, etc.


i dont see how a machete to the head can "be better" then it looks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i dont see how a machete to the head can "be better" then it looks


 in the great words of good ol monty python... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra_cUTmQykc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

i haven't seen that in forever!!! to funny!!!![video=youtube;ra_cUTmQykc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ra_cUTmQykc[/video]
next time hit the button that looks like a film real and put the link there


----------



## Scullkur (Mar 4, 2014)

DST can u tell good site for seeds ?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I heard it is from too much N in flower. Just what I heard, not an expert


Hey Mohican  what u said can do it. I use minimal N tho. still no keyboard tho or I could talk good...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

> *DST can u tell good site for [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-seeds.php"]seeds*





> * ? *


http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seeds.php[/URL]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Pie post a recent harvest


Pfffft... 

My last plant was ugly. (waited to long to buy hps on sativa leaning strain. ) 

Nice buds tho. I could post some pics of em.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

Do you think she's gonna make it:

View attachment 3013127


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

I've brought back worse 

Couldn't bring back this one:





Which reminds me - I need to pot some tomato clones today!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I've brought back worse
> 
> Couldn't bring back this one:
> 
> ...


i have done it can happen fast in those little cells


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2014)

For some reason the second pic wont load. weird.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

very nice pie!


my wife hitting some alligator kush hash
View attachment 3013159


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

nice! 

anyone got any first hand experience of re filling filters with new carbon in the 600? or am i being tight arse and should just play safe and be done with a new one? came home and caught a whiff of my grow


----------



## Scullkur (Mar 4, 2014)

Seedsman.com is it good ??


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

Not I, Don. DocD uses actual charcoal though. I would like to think filling your own could def work though. Check all your ducting maybe something is loos or has a punctured spot.


Lovely as usual here in the six 

Jig, that lil plant has had its day I think. I mean if the roots look okay then maybe it has a chance at one day seeing life again,,, but that day may even still be far off. 





Some of what Iv been up to.

Berry Bubble sample taken over a week ago, tasty.







Well here it is. Simple top fed rdwc system with eight plants, one inch drains on the bottom all connecting to a five gallon bucket as the control res. Still gotta mount those air pumps out of the way and connect the little water chiller. 
This cab (the right side) has 2 berry bubble in the back and two BnS in the front. In hindsight I wish I would have done all BB just for more overall canopy consistency as I know the BB will stretch way more and the BnS has little stretch at all. 
Anywho, I'll learn one day.









Covered up 






Left cab, this has three BB and one BnS. The BnS is front right.
A few steps back, they got some filling in to do 








Good morning right cab (today) looks like you survived the madness. 



So even though they got four days of darkness because they outgrew veg space (am going to build it taller) technically starting 12/12 on fat tuesday! Cool beans.


I got allot of organizing to do outside of the cabs,,, shit is everywhere and Im losing it.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice!
> 
> anyone got any first hand experience of re filling filters with new carbon in the 600? or am i being tight arse and should just play safe and be done with a new one? came home and caught a whiff of my grow


I think JD and Chaka know a thing or 2.. They do! 

@Scullkur. No.. Only this one- *Here*

Just came home from helping a friend with transplanting 26 pineapple chunk.
Haha he told me he would be ready but when i turn up he was like: Glad you took a station car with you  400Lsoil and 30 buckets.
The girl at the seemed amused. Remember holes in the bottom of the bucket she said..
Haha cant believe my m8 stole fucking drills and spends a hole load a money on other shit.
Well it was nice being out after almost a weeks sickness. Brought home some of the ice water hash we made a while back. Damn im a second bowl and i think ill hold back on the third for now.. But the taste of this is amazing kinda soapy perfume fresh and clean but very strong. Lavender multi-juice something 
erhm carry on


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 4, 2014)

From what I've read/seen you have to know how to pack the carbon. I'm not sure if that's just companies trying to scare people off of saving money or what though... Best carbon is RC-48 virgin from Australia though iirc.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I think JD and Chaka know a thing or 2.. They do!
> 
> @Scullkur. No.. Only this one- *Here*
> 
> ...


My friend does the same shit. He will steal like $400 Digital multi meters, and stupid stuff like that. I told him his job is worth more than a stupid meter, but he thinks its fine. Its gonna be hard to get a job with a theft on his record...


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome whodat!
Cant believe you got all that out while i made my little stoner post 
Wish i could get myself together and make tha rdwc system. Im starting to think deep down i love hempy buckets...
Wow stuck in a moment. Time flies i did not get too see my plants today  Blah blah blah! Goodnight.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My friend does the same shit. He will steal like $400 Digital multi meters, and stupid stuff like that. I told him his job is worth more than a stupid meter, but he thinks its fine. Its gonna be hard to get a job with a theft on his record...


Besides stealing is just wrong. I can't stand thieves, I used to be one,,, then learned how much it sucks to get stolen from.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice!
> 
> anyone got any first hand experience of re filling filters with new carbon in the 600? or am i being tight arse and should just play safe and be done with a new one? came home and caught a whiff of my grow


I'll be giving it a whirl in a couple days here when I finish trimming. I'm sure I'll post up how it goes but I won't actually know if it works cuz my plants are small and in veg!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've tried to repack a filter and I made a huge fucking mess. 

Prob didn't help I was stoned..


----------



## supchaka (Mar 4, 2014)

I do predict a mess but I have a shop vac and air compressor to cover all angles!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya my shop vac was broke lol. Well it worked but no filter ha. Carbon in one side and accelerated out the other.

Fail...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2014)

So I set up my veg tent. Got the intake and out put up against the 2x4 frame of wall. So vents have anout 2.5 inches space. Neg pressure sucked my walls in so I gotta do some creative taping to lose the light leaks.

Other than that it looks like it should be alright. Not sure how it would work with a MH lamp tho...


----------



## profterpen (Mar 4, 2014)

Love it, keep sharing the love and info! 

Prof. Terpen


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks amazing WhoDat! When can you come to CA and help me finish my greenhouse?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2014)

This is part of an article is in the Daily Mail. It seems they flew over an area looking for "illegal" apartments with a heat seeking camera.


Thermal imaging camera reveals shocking extent of illegal 'beds in sheds' housing for immigrants built by rogue landlords
Harrow Council found 319 suspicious sheds and garages emitting heat
At least 1,000 could be living in converted outbuildings without permission
Plane criss-crossed streets, picking up heat signals from outbuildings
Analysis of images from night flight revealed suspicious dwellings
They can be spotted because sheds aren't insulated so heat escapes

By Martin Robinson 

PUBLISHED: 05:48 EST, 4 March 2014 | UPDATED: 06:37 EST, 4 March 2014 


Hundreds of rogue landlords in one London borough are illegally renting out 'beds in sheds' to immigrants on an industrial scale.

Harrow Council chartered a plane with thermal imaging to fly over streets picking up heat and found four times more 'suspicious' outbuildings than expected.

Aerial photos revealed that instead of 75 suspected illegal developments at the bottom of gardens or in garages, there were actually at least 319


Do you really think that all of those images are apartments?
If you're in that area you need to cover your ass.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Lead lined insulation and RF screens. My buddy uses them to build MRI rooms for hospitals. Can't have any stray EMFs.

They will probably be more interested when they see a giant black spot with no heat or EMF.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess I will go ahead and sub up and start catching up on this thread. 

DST sent me.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2014)

then you're well recommended. Welcome aboard.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I guess I will go ahead and sub up and start catching up on this thread.
> 
> DST sent me.


Only a little late to the party.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

hell i figured you had been through


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> This is part of an article is in the Daily Mail. It seems they flew over an area looking for "illegal" apartments with a heat seeking camera.
> 
> 
> Thermal imaging camera reveals shocking extent of illegal 'beds in sheds' housing for immigrants built by rogue landlords
> ...


Allot of those may be grows  more like "garden beds in sheds". 
Seriously what do they expect people to do? Live and let live FFS.



profterpen said:


> Love it, keep sharing the love and info!
> 
> Prof. Terpen
> 
> View attachment 3013414


Welcome welcome 



angryblackman said:


> I guess I will go ahead and sub up and start catching up on this thread.
> 
> DST sent me.


Welcome welcome welcome!




Hey sixers just started a new thread, tag along if you likes  

https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/807133-blue-bayou.html


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks guys.. I considered myself an outdoor grower but I have seen the light and realized that I can do it all year long.  I know that I am REALLY late to the party but it's still a party just the same.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well party on Wayne![video=youtube;VzUU7SRRsGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzUU7SRRsGo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2014)

The sun ain't nothin but a big 600 in the sky.

What you smoking on tonight ABM?

I'm about to rip into some lambsbread. Hope everyones enjoying their night (or morning)


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 4, 2014)

I am smoking on some Blue Dream tonight. Just need something light to make the night go down easily.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2014)

With the cost of renting in London, it wouldn't surprise me if these are actual immigrants living in the sheds.....
Probably get a better return on your shed with a bed and duvet, than a bed of weed


curious old fart said:


> This is part of an article is in the Daily Mail. It seems they flew over an area looking for "illegal" apartments with a heat seeking camera.
> 
> 
> Thermal imaging camera reveals shocking extent of illegal 'beds in sheds' housing for immigrants built by rogue landlords
> ...





angryblackman said:


> I guess I will go ahead and sub up and start catching up on this thread.
> 
> DST sent me.


Welcom AGM, good to have you over here. Feel free to post your outdoor stuff as well, as Jig said, the Big 600 in the sky covers it all!

Didn't I do well yesterday, I managed to recover 10% of our outstanding debt with our corporate bum fuk client....fail! Please can I have some more (said in an Oliver Twist voice).


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2014)

oH, JUST WANTED TO SHARE SOMETHING ELSE, oops, caps lock. So this Secret Cup in Tenerife that we are going to end of the Month. We can enter a strain into it, which means you have to send 10grams of product. Bearing in mind that it's an Island, you would need to take some with you, or post some. Taking some to enter is a no no unless you want to be there 2 weeks before the competition starts which is the deadline for entries. So they have a form that details where to post, etc. But on the form the mandatory info includes passport number, telephone number, name, address, and signature....I was like, wtf is this all about. Told the lads and they are like, wtf as well. So looks like we are not going to enter as there is no way that I would ever do such a thing without it being legal...duh, send weed in the post with all your details included...no thanks, soooo bloody jailbait. Still a bit flabergasted by it all.

And, Mo you mention Tomasa clones, well check this neat cloing glass out....even held sideways the water doesn't run out of it


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2014)

Can you not just enter bogus information? Sign it Smokey McSmokester.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

But Smokey McSmokester is my real name, ffs Jig, don't give the game away, lol.....I did ask about that.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 5, 2014)

well could be making sum bho this weekend, my tube has just under an oz of bits shite bud, the dry leaf pulled of the lovely bud i buy and juts what left on table after the stuff is sorted!!!!! 

so
1st pic is my tube nearly full....

2nd pics is bottom my grinder... would i get a better lump of bho using that aswell as the stuff in there???????? answers to this would be great

3rd pic is my clones rooting, top left 10 sage n sour, 9 top right snowbud
bottom left 6 dippy ellsy, bottom left 6 caramel ice

4th pic is the no 1 cuts for a m8

5th is my topped dog cut and topped dippy ellsy cut due to space problems in the veg room haha

last pic is the veg room


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't talked in a video for awhile so I really made up for lost time with this one!
[video=youtube_share;rliN-VpfLnE]http://youtu.be/rliN-VpfLnE[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

welcome ABM! thought you were here already and lurking!?

DST, how does the glass work? is it in gel or something? can't quite see from the pic. as for the debtors.... get your lawyer to send em a letter and threaten legal action unless they stump as per your contracts!? that's what we do at my place. big small just over a ton we send the letter and chase them. they owe they pay like every fucker else.

Bud, lad that tube looks the same size as mine ish. i got the oz one too!?!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 5, 2014)

I its 9" tall it measured same as the oz tube the describe in eBay but 13g in there out the blender hshs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

i measured mine and it's 10inch which doesn't quite add up to an oz tube either?!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm also interested in how the glass works. Can you explain?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 5, 2014)

Extraction experts the robbing cunts never answer my msg when I first received thinking it was ring one


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

Re-hydrated is perhaps the word you were looking for chaka....nice harvest though. Does it smell like a Pakistani's Armpit?



supchaka said:


> I haven't talked in a video for awhile so I really made up for lost time with this one!
> [video=youtube_share;rliN-VpfLnE]http://youtu.be/rliN-VpfLnE[/video]





Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome ABM! thought you were here already and lurking!?
> 
> DST, how does the glass work?





Dezracer said:


> I'm also interested in how the glass works. Can you explain?


Well, it's magic, you take a picture with your camera sideeeeeways, then not bother correcting it, bahahahaha. So unfortunately I have not learned how to defy gravity I was just being stooopid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

weird that's where i got mine from too. they aren't scammers i reckon they've calculated the oz in some daft way.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

extraction experts, lol. Experts at extracting money from yer pocket....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

DST said:


> Well, it's magic, you take a picture with your camera sideeeeeways, then not bother correcting it, bahahahaha. So unfortunately I have not learned how to defy gravity I was just being stooopid.


ffs they don't rotate when i take them sideways anyway.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow that made me dissy.. Sympathy picture  
Bubba Kush.. And all my seeds germinated and survived. Pretty awesome. c99 has almost been a week and has just broken surface.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the same problem with pics my wife send me that she has taken on her phone (iPhone). No matter what I do I cannot rotate them...even when I do I generally get an error saying something nasty to me...


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

it's the Australian growers thread now is it? lol.....how cute they are when they are wee....


HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3013837
> Wow that made me dissy.. Sympathy picture
> Bubba Kush.. And all my seeds germinated and survived. Pretty awesome. c99 has almost been a week and has just broken surface.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

man switching back and forth to 10 posts is a chore.  though i noticed i'd been changed to 20 when i was originally at 50 posts a page which now doesn't even seem to be an option. lol. gremlins.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2014)

Sux arse! growitup.com! nau 
Goji og male


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's a pic taken this morning of my room:





Friday will be day one of 12/12


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 5, 2014)

Thought I would post a shot of Qrazy Quake I took this am.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 5, 2014)

sup guys.. alright I stepped on my scale on accident now when I turn it on it just goes crazy.. is there any way to fix it? cause im basically broke..


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice qq looking well frosted..
dbbd what is the manufacture and model+ Should be able to find out how to re calibrate but you might have broken it for good.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking good angry, good to see ya around bro. Still keep in touch with jhod?

Oh and you might be able to recalibrate it dab, what exactly is it doing?


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 5, 2014)

I turn it on and the numbers just start going crazy.. its an ohaus cs-200 iv had it for like million years if it has to go I swear ill give it a proper burial..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2014)

good day six


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2014)

Haha nice 600 hash doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2014)

you are nicer than the old ladyshe said i was retarded


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm guessing she doesn't run 600s! 

Hash sculpture comp would be fun


----------



## profterpen (Mar 5, 2014)

I too am a fan of hps and mh. I've always wanted to make a rotation device with a 600w hps and a 600w mh. Build a round flowering room let's say 10 foot in diameter. Do a cone shape sog with spider vents below for passive air intake and a 10" exhaust out the top of the corner roof. I think this is my new project, thanks. I'll keep a posting on design 

Prof. Terpen 
The 420 Institute


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2014)

Droman... I think I got an extra scale around if you need it.



whodatnation said:


> I'm guessing she doesn't run 600s!
> 
> Hash sculpture comp would be fun


Fuck yeah... that's the ticket right there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Droman... I think I got an extra scale around if you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah... that's the ticket right there.


i am down wink wink D


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good angry, good to see ya around bro. Still keep in touch with jhod?


Thanks. I haven't seen or heard from him. I could try to call and see what he's up to though. 


HydroGp said:


> Nice qq looking well frosted..


Thank you.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2014)

I got to sample it tonight. Made me retarded! Way heavy, thought my arms were gonna fall off at one point.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

we could do something like that.....Spring Hash Busts...or something. You must sculp the shape in your own image....



Dr.D81 said:


> i am down wink wink D


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 6, 2014)

Glad to see everyones work. Pie thats a nocetrim job. Cant say im taking my time as im only maybe half done. Pity me anyone?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I'm guessing she doesn't run 600s!
> 
> Hash sculpture comp would be fun


Ive been soaking my scissors in acetone but have switched to vodka since it comes in bigger bottles and always makes the shopping list. Im planning on making scissor hash. How do you grt it not to stick and thus stain ypur fingers?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 6, 2014)

Cof that heat seeking shit is illegal in cali. Thank god. Cuz...


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2014)

a great way to rid sticky fingers is by using Olive Oil, not sure if that's what you meant though.


mensabarbie said:


> Ive been soaking my scissors in acetone but have switched to vodka since it comes in bigger bottles and always makes the shopping list. Im planning on making scissor hash. How do you grt it not to stick and thus stain ypur fingers?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 6, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Ive been soaking my scissors in acetone but have switched to vodka since it comes in bigger bottles and always makes the shopping list. Im planning on making scissor hash. How do you grt it not to stick and thus stain ypur fingers?


Ive found those thin plastic gloves to be perfect. The gold can then be frozen and peeled right off.
Its pretty annoying you cant grab anything else while trimming, but gets the job done quicker


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 6, 2014)

Im about to go change my bulb. Going from agro to normal. Hope yall have a nice day!
Im in on the modeling! My moms favorite movie is ghost and i was forced to watch it weekly for a good amount of years. lol
[video=youtube;LW8j818w-qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW8j818w-qE[/video]


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2014)

just made sum bho for the first time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

looks canny man. hows it measure up to mine? you'll never get it off the tinfoil mind haha


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2014)

its off the tin foil now haha, its canny but still havnt used it on the nail yet probs just about the same as yous aswell...

do u have a bigger tube aswell or did u do a few runs keep filling up again to get your amount


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

i made mine in a thermos flask man. put the dry/frozen trim inside the thermos, back in the freezer then modified the placcy screw in bit. squirted the butane in and let it sit for an hour stirring it about now and then then poured it out through a filter. did that twice and dumped it into a pyrex bowl to evap off.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2014)

Rr right ii just filled the tube, had the Pyrex dish sitting in warm water, then squirted 2 200ml tin butane through and was my m8 was scraping it all together then we kept adding warm water to the rub the Pyrex was sitting in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

same end result really eh. you mangled anyone with it yet?


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2014)

how long you doing it for Bud? just seems you need to treat the bho quite a bit to purge the butane out of it.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2014)

ii don few lads have had there bongs topped up and love it haha, much easier then the bubble hash carry aswell.... 
dst we just added fresh warm water under the pyrex dish a few times while scraping it together and into the middle of the dish left for 10 mins then emptied water and added boiling water from kettle and let it bubble and melt again then scraped up onto foil into a lump then just on the blade.... its doing the damage like goina try it for wake in bake tomorrow but still aint used my nail... what were u saying i need to do with that first don m8


----------



## sipaman123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Have a question for antone that can help.Got my order today ( was sent out on 2-24) opened it up and was missing 2 seeds from my 10 pack (female White Widow X Big Bud) 8/10 this is odd. Then no free seeds at all.....zero.
Anyone have this happen before from Herbies? is this normal from them or just my bad luck. But hell i did get 8 seeds that made it only missing my other 2 female seeds from my order White Widow X Big Bud and my free seeds. Kinda a let down as this was my first time ordering seeds. I can say the shipping was fast, stealth was great.......just shorted me on my order. Does this happen often from Herbies?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't help but think the post count per page thing has sucked the life outta here  D, would you consider just starting a new thread? This one has lots of history I know, but it just doesn't feel the same.


anywho,,, power cord to my computer bit the dust so looks like I am limited as far as long posts and pictures go... Ordered on yesterday as the nearest apple store is 5hrs away haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

sipaman123 said:


> Have a question for antone that can help.Got my order today ( was sent out on 2-24) opened it up and was missing 2 seeds from my 10 pack (female White Widow X Big Bud) 8/10 this is odd. Then no free seeds at all.....zero.
> Anyone have this happen before from Herbies? is this normal from them or just my bad luck. But hell i did get 8 seeds that made it only missing my other 2 female seeds from my order White Widow X Big Bud and my free seeds. Kinda a let down as this was my first time ordering seeds. I can say the shipping was fast, stealth was great.......just shorted me on my order. Does this happen often from Herbies?



Sounds like the unfortunate norm in the seed industry, really a shame.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, getting SOG plant vegging days down to a science is hard. My vegging plants are going to be absolutely massive by the time I flip them haha... Guess I'd rather too big than too small?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

Just means you'll be good to go with less plants then.
My last batch of veggers had to sit in darkness for four days befor flower because they got too big,,, will be making the veg taller now as I want even bigger plants next round.


----------



## sipaman123 (Mar 6, 2014)

@whodatnation,I hope they make good on the order as I send them a email today explaining what happened. But who knows if it will do any good.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

IMO if you can't count to ten then breeding is probably out of your league,,, just saying lol. 

I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Wow, getting SOG plant vegging days down to a science is hard. My vegging plants are going to be absolutely massive by the time I flip them haha... Guess I'd rather too big than too small?


It took me forever to get it right, I still fuck it up from time to time and my girls get a lot bigger then I planned. 

Hey here are some pics of grape god for ya.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 6, 2014)

I really need to get my expectations in check for indoor/tent growing. I am always disappointed with the yield regardless of the strain. Bumping up veg time is something that I really need to look into as well.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2014)

looking good giggs,

late welcome ABM...

likes to all the post i missed.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It took me forever to get it right, I still fuck it up from time to time and my girls get a lot bigger then I planned.
> 
> Hey here are some pics of grape god for ya.
> 
> View attachment 3015115View attachment 3015116View attachment 3015119View attachment 3015120View attachment 3015122


How many weeks are those gigs?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I really need to get my expectations in check for indoor/tent growing. I am always disappointed with the yield regardless of the strain. Bumping up veg time is something that I really need to look into as well.


My goal is always a lb per 600 but I still haven't done it yet. I'm guessing the next grow I do I will be close to that. hopefully.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 6, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I really need to get my expectations in check for indoor/tent growing. I am always disappointed with the yield regardless of the strain. Bumping up veg time is something that I really need to look into as well.


I noticed a big difference in yield when I went to a perpetual since I often end up with long veg times in my grow area (30+days), now that I have to downgrade back to one tent I think I will never veg anything less then 30 and closer to 40 days.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for re-shipping BB team. I got my Blue Pit today! Really looking forward to this one. And the freebies!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How many weeks are those gigs?


That was at 32 days.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That was at 32 days.


is that the ones you just harvested?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been turkey-lurkin' and enjoying the pR0n while working on getting the garage totally finished. 
Taking a break to have an early dinner before going back out to finish it up before the wife gets home from a daytrip to visit a friend.






Hoping the powers that be finish up whatever changes they've made with riu so we can get back to 40 per page, because this thread moves too fast for 10 per where I'm stuck at.
And we w(ill)on't even mention the uploader woes. 
Ah, well... wachagunnadoo, huh!? 
For my gardens, I am still in veg mode.

There are 15 Bleeseberry Kush's, 1 Dog Kush, and one plant from a seed from dababydroman vegging in the tent surrounding a 600w HPS that will be switched to 12/12 on the next watering.
I also have another 10 Bleeseberry's that I've LST'd under 400w of T-12 6500k like the one in the pic that will be vegged & cloned from while the others are flowering.
**this was taken 2 days ago, and the biggest leaves are now as big as my hand*
\/\/\/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2014)

whodat:

What do you reckon would be a better bet for me: a Light Rail 4.0 to have close to 48-inches of up & down movement (or more with extra rails extentions) in one vert scrog, or adding a second light with no light rail?
I know either solution would allow for increased canopy size, but more light is always better when heat can be controlled, which it can in this case as I'm already using a 400watt heater to keep the tent temperature up to between 75f and 80f with light on, but it drops down to 63 to 73 during lights off even with the heater on in the tent, so I might as well drop the heater and add a second 600, no?
About the same cost to get a new Galaxy 600w and an Eye Hort as it is to buy a complete Light Rail 4.0 plus accessories
Sounds like I've already convinced myself, eh?
I'd still value input on the subject. 
If 2 lights would be better, should they be a pair of HPS bulbs mounted end to end vertically, or 2 bulbs mounted side by side if I go with an HPS and a mH instead?
I'd be looking at a 5-foot tall scrog that could be full from bottom to top using the first method, or I could go mixed spectrum side-by-side and cover the standard 3-ish feet of scrog but get massive intensity & penetration and a fuller PAR emission.

HALP!!!


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 6, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My goal is always a lb per 600 but I still haven't done it yet. I'm guessing the next grow I do I will be close to that. hopefully.


I wish! If I could pull out a P/run I would be all set! 



urban1026835 said:


> I noticed a big difference in yield when I went to a perpetual since I often end up with long veg times in my grow area (30+days), now that I have to downgrade back to one tent I think I will never veg anything less then 30 and closer to 40 days.


I am limited to about 4-5 months indoor before I have to worry about temps (in the garage) and the first 2 have been dedicated to harvesting outdoor. Leaves me with time for about 2-3 runs before I have to shut it down. One of these days I am going to get serious and step it up to a dedicated room. (Wifey permitting) LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2014)

View attachment 3015529View attachment 3015530View attachment 3015531


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2014)

Guess who's halfway to 70 today?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Guess who's halfway to 70 today?


Birfday!  If so... Happy Birthday sir! 

I just hit the big 40!


----------



## sipaman123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jig, hope it was a good one friend.I will be 43 this year .......shit I am getting old way to fast.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2014)

My mom just turned 69 today. She asked me if that meant it was going to be a good year 

Happy Birthday Jigs! 








Wish my daughter would hurry up and invent a transporter so I can pop up there and smoke a bowl with you!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> whodat:
> 
> What do you reckon would be a better bet for me: a Light Rail 4.0 to have close to 48-inches of up & down movement (or more with extra rails extentions) in one vert scrog, or adding a second light with no light rail?
> I know either solution would allow for increased canopy size, but more light is always better when heat can be controlled, which it can in this case as I'm already using a 400watt heater to keep the tent temperature up to between 75f and 80f with light on, but it drops down to 63 to 73 during lights off even with the heater on in the tent, so I might as well drop the heater and add a second 600, no?
> ...


I see a LR3.5 (ones I have) for 150$ @ eastwesthydro. 
Im just a lil confused on the side by side mounting? In one scrog or two lights on two scrogs like I have setup?
Not alternating cycle spaces? < would mean a heater would still be needed at night.
Sorry for being confused but that's nothing new.

So it's either buy a rail system or another light?



jigfresh said:


> Guess who's halfway to 70 today?


You'll have to change your name to JOF soon! Happy bday bro I hope it's a great day.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

Omg that cake FTW! 


And fuck captcha! Am I the only one here that has to go through that any time you add an attachment or edit a post or post multi quotes? Can't they tell I'm almost a fuking mj expert!
seriously though just another thing that makes this site less enjoyable.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just a couple of moms. 



GG Clones ~37 days



Happy Bday jig!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Guess who's halfway to 70 today?


 Happy Birthday!!!
I'm smoking a tree of Columbian in your honor


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I see a LR3.5 (ones I have) for 150$ @ eastwesthydro.
> Im just a lil confused on the side by side mounting? In one scrog or two lights on two scrogs like I have setup?
> Not alternating cycle spaces? < would mean a heater would still be needed at night.
> Sorry for being confused but that's nothing new.
> ...


Yeah , I was toking when I wrote that. 

The side-by-side in my case means mounting the two bulbs next to each other in a single tent with one vertical scrog so that the plants would get 1200w of mixed lighting.

My thing is that this current big run will be my last big one by mid-June, as I will have updated my info for my medical card, so I'll be subject to compliance checks (which are ultra rare, BUT...  )

I'm kind of leaning more towards the light rail so I don't have to hit the AC as hard in the coming months, and I can veg longer for more bud sites, and stay within my 6-mature-plants limit.
Veg out 5 monsters and keep a grafted mother in a different room in the house.

I'll worry about a second light come winter.
I'll have to check that website when I go to buy a rail system, as that's a lot better price than where I initially looked.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2014)

Gefeliciteerd jigresh, lang zal je leven jongen!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I can't help but think the post count per page thing has sucked the life outta here  D, would you consider just starting a new thread? This one has lots of history I know, but it just doesn't feel the same.


Perception my friend, smoke a bowl, it may feel better after that

I am finding the 10 page not that much of a hassle to be honest. With 10 posts the pages load quickly for me so pushing another button will hopefully not add to much effect to my mouse-rsi. I'll ask someone if there is an update on what is happening...who I'll ask I am not sure, perhaps my wife will know, she seems to know pretty much everything else, ahaha.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey it finally let me back in! Looks like I am the first one back on.

That cake is a trip! I typed in Cannabis Cake and google images came back with some winners. This one was definitely a So Cal cake 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

I got four more Kessil LED lights to play with. It is going to be bright in my cab


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 7, 2014)

Tillykke med fødseldagen Jigfresh! Håber du bliver forkælet af dem der holder af dig..

Well if yours dont know D we can always try mine.. 
My labrador is in heat. Aww the little guy is shaking in frustration. Keeping me up all night with his moaning im going crazy. Just imagine how he feels. Dick looking like it will explode anytime now. Been thinking about getting his balls removed, but im afraid he will never be the same again. Nah i feel evil thinking about it. He is my best m8!
Time to smoke one for Jig


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2014)

dam, poor doggy. Now there's an idea, "Doggy prostitute service"!!! To service those dogs whose owner don't want offspring, or to chop their m8's peckers off!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Guess who's halfway to 70 today?


Happy late B-DAY Jig. 



DST said:


> dam, poor doggy. Now there's an idea, "Doggy prostitute service"!!! To service those dogs whose owner don't want offspring, or to chop their m8's peckers off!


LIKE^^^^Some dogs just need a bone.

Wanted to add the girls in flower have finally started to grow. I can see some signs of stress for obvious reasons but, they might be 1/2 way o.k. I spent time with the veg girls transplanting and just general cleaning. Also got my bubba cheese, auto pounder w/cheese, thc bomb all auto's to start for my attempt at a nice July outside harvest. I was hoping for 2 lb's this run and will probably end up with a 1/2 after my f-ups. There's no way that will keep me, the gf, and my pops for 3 months. I smoke over an ounce a week by myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

happy late bornday jiggy! hope it was a good one man.












happy friday 6ers


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the bday wishes everyone. They are greatly appreciated. It was a good one indeed. Hung out with my baby all day, then went out with my wife at night. Ate good food and didn't make a mess of anything. Was honestly the best birthday I've ever had cuz I got the little one around. Life feels strangely empty when she's not around, and it feels strangely rewarding when she is.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Do you think she's gonna make it:
> 
> View attachment 3013127





Mohican said:


> I've brought back worse
> 
> Couldn't bring back this one:
> 
> ...


man!
... i was wondering if i had uglyiest one(s) - 25 F can do it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the bday wishes everyone. They are greatly appreciated. It was a good one indeed. Hung out with my baby all day, then went out with my wife at night. Ate good food and didn't make a mess of anything. Was honestly the best birthday I've ever had cuz I got the little one around. Life feels strangely empty when she's not around, and it feels strangely rewarding when she is.


Its definitely a great feeling to be needed by someone. Seeing the recognition on their face and the excitement upon your return makes you want to never leave. I get lonely after being away from her for a couple hours and when she stays the night at her grandmas I feel so weird.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2014)

Is 5 gallon too big for a mother plant? I need to transplant her soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is 5 gallon too big for a mother plant? I need to transplant her soon.


No I've got both my moms in 5 gallons.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its definitely a great feeling to be needed by someone. Seeing the recognition on their face and the excitement upon your return makes you want to never leave. I get lonely after being away from her for a couple hours and when she stays the night at her grandmas I feel so weird.


Dinner was alright, but I missed baby. She's becoming a lot of fun to be around, and when I'm not around her I wonder why not. It's lucky I get to be around her so much.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 7, 2014)

i like the little flag Mo! Happy late B-DAY Jig. 4 real. copy and paste only. still. real sorry 6ers


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No I've got both my moms in 5 gallons.


pot size *can* = plant size, also strain/pheno dependent**. 1 thing im decent at.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> pot size *can* = plant size, also strain/pheno dependent**. 1 thing im decent at.


Ya of course it will get bigger with a bigger pot. She's growing Goji og which is very vigorous so I think she will be fine. 

If I'm not making since it's cuz I'm baked beyond belief lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 7, 2014)

Very vigorous indeed! I have one starting up flower and the daily food uptake is crazy. This one wanna grow big!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ya of course it will get bigger with a bigger pot. She's growing Goji og which is very vigorous so I think she will be fine.
> 
> If I'm not making since it's cuz I'm baked beyond belief lol


me 2. 
this og18 is great. super stretchy tho. cant wait to try strawberry banana tho.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2014)

Few pics from the horizontal Doon Button Ben.....

Nice uneven canopy...





Dog





you can see the difference where the Dogside starts





deep blues




















doei...
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Very vigorous indeed! I have one starting up flower and the daily food uptake is crazy. This one wanna grow big!


Yea I'd like to cross her with something. 



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> me 2.
> this og18 is great. super stretchy tho. cant wait to try strawberry banana tho.


That sounds so tasty. Reminds me of the Laffy taffy I had as a kid at the pool in summer.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2014)

I asked one of the moderators what was happening with the thread. They have no idea what is up with the thread and having it at 10 pp is the only work around. So think of it as it being unique, a thread so overloaded with ......... (instert what you feel like here) that we have to be treated in a special way, or as my Nephew would say, Speckle Way so sorry but I think with all the vBulletin problems that we just have to put up, and shut up, lol. Seriously though, my buzz is not being ruined by it. Peace and beirtjes, bud, and boobies for all (I wish I could get me some boobies). DST.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

been like this for a min for me........and i like being speckle.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been very speckle ever since harvest lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've been very speckle ever since harvest lol.


haha..gottalove it.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/808638-giggles.html <<<<<<<<you go boy.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

I think you would look great with boobies D! Jigs has a nice dress for you


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 7, 2014)

Mo nice cake
giggles and pie: nice pix
jig i thought you meant you were halfway to day 70 not year 70 and im like how seird he posts no pics. haha happy bday
DST the vert thing is a trip and i love how you dont let the fuss ruin your buzz.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 7, 2014)

This should be a good watch.

_Gupta's forthcoming documentary on the plant, entitled "Weed 2: Cannabis Madness: Dr. Sanjay Gupta Reports," airs at 10 p.m. ET on Tuesday, March 11._


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's whats in my veg, the first is a bunch of clones of what I'm running now. This is a silverberry mother thats going outside.  This is dpq(sativa)


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 7, 2014)

Been real busy building my new system , but the 1800 w , 3 x 600 scrog is still going strong here a pics of day 51 of 12/12 , 7 weeks 2 days of 12/12 lighting , any opinions on how long before chop ? Yeah I know the whole Amber cloudy trich deal just looking for opinions on how you guys think they look for 51 days in 12/12 and also how long you think they have to go , cheers people and happy smoking
View attachment 3016539View attachment 3016540View attachment 3016541View attachment 3016543this last pic is a diff pheno of same strain 
www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2014)

DST said:


> I asked one of the moderators what was happening with the thread. They have no idea what is up with the thread and having it at 10 pp is the only work around. So think of it as it being unique, a thread so overloaded with ......... (instert what you feel like here) that we have to be treated in a special way, or as my Nephew would say, Speckle Way so sorry but I think with all the vBulletin problems that we just have to put up, and shut up, lol. Seriously though, my buzz is not being ruined by it. Peace and beirtjes, bud, and boobies for all (I wish I could get me some boobies). DST.


no buzz lost just post missed. looking great man


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2014)

If I had boobies I definitely wouldn't need a dress


Mohican said:


> I think you would look great with boobies D! Jigs has a nice dress for you


Morning Speckle Ones!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2014)

This came out cooler in my head


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 8, 2014)

Like^^^^^^^^


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 8, 2014)

supchaka said:


> This came out cooler in my head



hellaofajob!!! keep them comin!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a whole lotta tired fingers right there 

Did the wife help out, or were you Han Solo all the way through?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2014)

Speaking of tired fingers. My left hand can barely lift it's fingers off the keyboard to type. Holy shit doob. It takes a real man to press down those bass strings. I think I may have done damage to my pinky trying to use it. I'm not giving up learning, but I think I'm meant to be a guitar player.

Also was wondering while watching a lot of bass videos why it seems chubby guys like the bass more. I think it's because they actually have the hand strength to press the strings down, haha.

Also bought (only to be returned) a bass amp. TC electronic BG250 - 112. It's a bad ass little rig. I don't need anything that powerful, am thinking of a 50w ampeg or something. Oh, and the bass guitar itself, I had a guy look at it who was hanging in the bass section of guitar center. He was in a band that opened up for Grand Funk Railroad on one of their tours (he was mighty proud). Anyhow, he was hanging in the bass section and I said, want to try this thing out. He said it sounded better than almost every bass they sold in the store. I guess it sounds pretty good. It has a piezo pickup which I like the sound of a lot better than the bartolini soap bars. There's a synth out as well, but apparently I'd need an expensive peice of hardware to make that work.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's a whole lotta tired fingers right there
> 
> Did the wife help out, or were you Han Solo all the way through?


She helped on the last day. She trimmed about an oz or 2. I was so beat at that point I was happy to get that!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Folk's, ive been having troubles uploading my pic's, they either come sideway's or small thumbnails, i'll try another way, here's some Casey Jones and Extrema ( courtesy of cof )


























Scotty DOG ready for the flip 






These are all been grown by a friend, untill i move i can only take baby step's.






Psycosis, SLH and Casey at back with 2 DOG's and a Ghostrider O.G at front just getting going but can already smell the old DOG on them 


Oh, DST keep your boob's away man! I already got a eyefull of your nut's in a glass lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lil lunch time bowl...



Hope the six is having a great weekend! It's beautiful here! Finally! I hear my outdoor crop lurking....


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2014)

i hear birds chriping 

i wish these damn seed vials would show up.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> i hear birds chriping
> 
> i wish these damn seed vials would show up.


I see the birds chirping 

shit I've got like 50 of those things laying around lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Oh, DST keep your boob's away man! I already got a eyefull of your nut's in a glass lol


It's raining nuts! haha. We went there after lunch today, sat in the sun with the Mrs, yin, beer, wine for the lady,and nuts!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2014)

Aye, that'll be right! Sun out after i go haha. 
We got held in the hotel bar on the Sun night with basically an ultimatum to pay what they say or ??? Key card cancelled the lot. Not nice for the lass, it was late!

But the day out made the weekend bro! 
 Fireballs, Blue Pitt and a piece of DANK 45mic bubble shish mmmmmmmmmmmm. zzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2014)

Well it's official, this will be my last run out here... I'll be living and working in humbolt county come June 1st! 
Wanted to share the good news with you all, I got the call earlier today.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2014)

sound's like it was something you were hoping for and happy about, i'm chuffed for you mate, ALOT of weed outdoors there


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Well it's official, this will be my past run out here... I'll be living and working in humbolt county come June 1st!
> Wanted to share the good news with you all, I got the call earlier today.


Hey bro that's awesome! At least you can take what you know and go out there and live in peace. Wish I could do that shit.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Well it's official, this will be my past run out here... I'll be living and working in humbolt county come June 1st!
> Wanted to share the good news with you all, I got the call earlier today.


Congrats, I have a feeling you're celebrating right now. I can't wait to see what you can do legally with your vast knowledge of soil and being able to be there 24/7. You have to do an outdoor thread or something, I can just imagine.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Here's whats in my veg, the first is a bunch of clones of what I'm running now.View attachment 3016408 This is a silverberry mother thats going outside. View attachment 3016412 This is dpq(sativa)View attachment 3016409


Heres the dpq i done a while back, this was just a 12/12 clone , cant find the original plant soz.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Thought I would post a shot of Qrazy Quake I took this am.
> 
> View attachment 3014179View attachment 3014180



This Q.Q was done small under a single 400w and no tent, still a Picture of taste


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.



*


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 8, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> This Q.Q was done small under a single 400w and no tent, still a Picture of taste


Ahh very nice QQ! I really have to get a big one going one of these days. 



genuity said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hear through the interwebs that you are the one to talk to about Fireballs. Can you give me some info on it. I have a few coming from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2014)

Remember to set your clock's ahead 1 hour....daylight savings.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Well it's official, this will be my last run out here... I'll be living and working in humbolt county come June 1st!
> Wanted to share the good news with you all, I got the call earlier today.


Awesome news!
I think you'll fit it just fine there, too. 


Regarding weather:
Here was yesterday near the end of the day...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of tired fingers. My left hand can barely lift it's fingers off the keyboard to type. Holy shit doob. It takes a real man to press down those bass strings. I think I may have done damage to my pinky trying to use it. I'm not giving up learning, but I think I'm meant to be a guitar player.
> 
> Also was wondering while watching a lot of bass videos why it seems chubby guys like the bass more. I think it's because they actually have the hand strength to press the strings down, haha.
> 
> Also bought (only to be returned) a bass amp. TC electronic BG250 - 112. It's a bad ass little rig. I don't need anything that powerful, am thinking of a 50w ampeg or something. Oh, and the bass guitar itself, I had a guy look at it who was hanging in the bass section of guitar center. He was in a band that opened up for Grand Funk Railroad on one of their tours (he was mighty proud). Anyhow, he was hanging in the bass section and I said, want to try this thing out. He said it sounded better than almost every bass they sold in the store. I guess it sounds pretty good. It has a piezo pickup which I like the sound of a lot better than the bartolini soap bars. There's a synth out as well, but apparently I'd need an expensive peice of hardware to make that work.



Yeah, takes a bit of force to push them strings down & keep them there 
You should try a 6-string bass some time 
Have to be careful about damaging your finger tendons like I did last year, as it takes 2 months or longer to heal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Well it's official, this will be my last run out here... I'll be living and working in humbolt county come June 1st!
> Wanted to share the good news with you all, I got the call earlier today.


my best wishes to you send some love back home when you get there


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

Play a fretless bass


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2014)

Some pic-e-tures, I'll be glad when this jungle run is finsihed in the vertical cab, not happy with it at all. Pulled a hermied Jakes Dream and noticed a nanner in one of my Dream Dogs...anything else ffs, lol. Yield is going to be pish poor as well.....time to change my planning. Anyway's>
Boys, Fireball/Dream Dog, JAkes Dream.





Hermied Jakes Dream















Blue Pit





Running a flower cab with a MH, personal smokage...





Dream Dog - smells absolutely vile






























Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2014)

DST starts for us on the 30th of March



curious old fart said:


> Remember to set your clock's ahead 1 hour....daylight savings.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2014)

DST said:


> DST starts for us on the 30th of March


I thought it was DST here all of the time.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2014)

depends if you are running perpetual or not


curious old fart said:


> I thought it was DST here all of the time.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

Yummy Diablo OG goldenness:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful plants DST! 

Nothing special under the 400W tonight. 



A buddy of mine gave me a small bottle with about 30 bagseed in it from his travels to Hawaii. I have no idea what I have here but I am going to clone this out when I get some space and see what they can do! 


Pack of wild (spoiled) Dogs. 2 are in flower now and the others are waiting to go outside and play.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2014)

My experience with an hawaiin is they have a l-o-n-g flower time. I went 18 weeks and she was harvested-ready or not.. That's probably the reason you don't see a lot of it in crosses.


cof


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is the other one. Both are already showing pistils and are eating up all the light. I will be moving them to 3 gallon pots for now.


----------



## ResinLipsMcGee94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Blueberry Kush


Cheers


----------



## supchaka (Mar 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yummy Diablo OG goldenness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic but I'm curious how that smokes? It seems like it would fall through the filter as soon as the flame hit it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 9, 2014)

(_I love you, my Brohemian Rhapsody, but everything has to bite the dust sometime..._)

... *how about a whitehouse.gov petition to do away with DST?
*
(_by my wife, and needs just 150 signatures to be publicly posted on whitehouse.gov so that more can sign it_)

*https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/eliminate-daylight-saving-time/zlTcwqLL

-----
**WE PETITION THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION TO:*

*Eliminate Daylight Saving Time.*

Daylight Saving Time does not save energy, as some proponents claim.
Furthermore, studies have documented that vehicle accidents and workplace accidents increase in the days after Daylight Saving Time due to disrupted sleep patterns. It's time to eliminate this archaic practice and eliminate it altogether at the federal level.
*Created:* Mar 09, 2014

==========*
END THE MADNESS!!!*
_*Sign it!
Tell your friends to sign it!
Tell your plants to sign it!!!*_


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Ahh very nice QQ! I really have to get a big one going one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear through the interwebs that you are the one to talk to about Fireballs. Can you give me some info on it. I have a few coming from Breeders Boutique.


i think D may be better,he actually finished some...the run i was doing did not make it to the end of the grow..
wish i could tell you more.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

My first hit did just that! Luckily it was a tiny piece:




When I tried the second time I held the flame further back and just hit very slowly. Nothing seemed to be happening with the flame but then I exploded with a giant cough of white smoke. I was very heavily medicated. All my pain was gone. I happily did some chores and then I got sucked into YouTube - had the Mrs singing for almost 3 hours 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2014)

Grape God mom, getting big, She has 5 mains and about 4 or 5 side shoots that will come up right now  Yes, think I'm going to flower the other mom. 



If you look closely you can see the purple in her


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2014)

Holy Shit Batman! You have got her dialed in!

http://youtu.be/lkbGtZjsgcQ


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yep she's on auto pilot now. Pulling cuts every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2014)

One step closer...
==========
[h=1]High Times in DC: Marijuana Decriminalized in U.S. Capital[/h]






For anyone who believes the push for marijuana legalization is restricted to liberated states out west, it&#8217;s time to look at the nation&#8217;s capital. The Washington, D.C., City Council voted to remove harsh punishmentsfor possession of small amounts of marijuana on March 4 by an overwhelming majority of votes. Once D.C. Mayor Vincent Gray signs the bill into law, which he&#8217;s expected to do, the punishment for holding pot in the capital city will amount to a slap on the wrist and a fine of $25.

The measure in the D.C. Council will take the teeth out of laws now on the books in the nation&#8217;s capital. As it stands, marijuana possession is punishable by fines up to $1,000 and six months in jail. Under the new law, possession will be considered a minor infraction on the level of a parking ticket but cost less, while anyone caught smoking pot in the streets will face fines up to $500 or 60 days in a D.C. jail. Council members voted ten to three in favor of decriminalizing.
Supporters of the movement to legalize marijuana rejoiced at the news, noting it marks a turn for the East Coast and stands as a powerful symbol by going into effect in the nation&#8217;s capital. Tommy Wells, the Councilman who sponsored the bill, told _Reuters _that the law would help move the district away &#8220;in the right direction,&#8221; i.e. away from the current policy that has police arresting over 5,000 people on pot charges annually in D.C.
On top of the waste of tax dollars and attention of the police force, the marijuana legalization debate has civil rights implications as well. African Americans are four times more likely to be arrested than Caucasians for marijuana offenses, a ratio which is even worse in Washington, D.C.

According to the American Civil Liberties Union, African Americans are arrested eight times more often than Caucasians for pot offenses in D.C., a number which has become a powerful tool in the campaign to decriminalize possession. A recent _Washington Post _poll showed that district residents were ready for the change.
The random phone survey of 1,000 D.C. residents found 63 percent favoring outright legalization of marijuana, while 34 percent opposed the measure. Caucasian&#8217;s supported legalization by 73 percent to 23 percent. As recently as 2010, polls showed D.C. residents in a near deadlock on the marijuana legalization question.

With Colorado and Washington both legalizing marijuana, the movement has made huge strides in recent years. Once Mayor Gray signs the bill into law, D.C. will bring progressive drug policy to the East Coast. It isn&#8217;t the first time the D.C. Council has shown leadership on progressive issues. In 2010, D.C. became the first major city on the eastern seaboard to tax plastic bags in grocery stores in order to combat issues of waste and waterway pollution.
==========


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 10, 2014)

He'll yea that's awesome!


----------



## SFguy (Mar 10, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Beautiful plants DST!
> 
> Nothing special under the 400W tonight.
> 
> ...



the ones in the cloth pots are looking really really nice ABM... what brand pots are those??


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2014)

Falling like Dominoes.....hope the memento continues.


DoobieBrother said:


> One step closer...
> ==========
> *High Times in DC: Marijuana Decriminalized in U.S. Capital*
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2014)

Good but not good enough, $500 and 60 days in jail for smoking in public seems a bit harsh to me. Let's keep this ball rolling for sure though... One day brothers and sisters!


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 10, 2014)

SFguy said:


> the ones in the cloth pots are looking really really nice ABM... what brand pots are those??


GeoPot 1gal

http://www.geopot.com/products/tan-transplanter-geopot-with-velcro-seam


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 10, 2014)

that is great news.. i might just call my congressman and see where he stands on the issue. and THEN tell him how I feel. caucasians by 73% eh? white powrr, hyaw! (lol) -hope yall know im kiddin


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's a cool one:
(_one guy playing all instrument parts, and two singers for vocals_)

Boston's "Foreplay/Long Time"

[video=youtube_share;6H57pWC5rvk]http://youtu.be/6H57pWC5rvk[/video]


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;goE1CMFbMBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goE1CMFbMBw[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Falling like Dominoes.....hope the memento continues.


More stories like this every day. 10 post a page blows


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2014)

one of the benefits of legalization



High and mighty: Colorado officials report roughly $2M in recreational pot taxes in 1st month

The tax total reported by the state Department of Revenue indicates that $14.02 million worth of recreational pot was sold in January. Colorado legalized pot in 2012, but the commercial sale of marijuana didn't begin until that month.
THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 

Monday, March 10, 2014, 6:47 Pm

Colorado's Department of Revenue has reported that $14.02 million worth of recreational pot was sold in January, raising roughly $2 million in marijuana taxes during the first month of its legalized commercial sale.

DENVER &#8212; Colorado made roughly $2 million in marijuana taxes in January, state revenue officials reported Monday in the world's first accounting of the recreational pot business.

The tax total reported by the state Department of Revenue indicates $14.02 million worth of recreational pot was sold. The state collected roughly $2.01 million in taxes.

Colorado legalized pot in 2012, but the commercial sale of marijuana didn't begin until January. Washington state sales begin in coming months.

The pot taxes come from 12.9 percent sales taxes and 15 percent excise taxes. Voters approved the pot taxes last year. They declared that the first $40 million of the excise tax must go to school construction; the rest will be spent by state lawmakers.

RELATED: MEDICAL MARIJUANA BILL COULD REGULATE FREE-WHEELING TRADE

Colorado has about 160 state-licensed recreational marijuana stores, though local licensing kept some from opening in January. Local governments also have the ability to levy additional pot sales taxes if they wish.


Voters declared that the first $40 million of the 15 percent excise tax made from the marijuana sales must go to school construction; the rest will be spent by state lawmakers. 

Monday's tax release intensified lobbying over how Colorado should spend its pot money. Budget-writers expect the nascent marijuana industry to be extremely volatile for several years, making lawmakers nervous about how to spend the windfall.

Budget-writing lawmakers joke that plenty of interests have their hands out to get a piece of the pot windfall.

Gov. John Hickenlooper has already sent the Legislature a detailed $134 million proposal for spending recreational and medical marijuana money, including new spending on anti-drug messaging to kids and more advertising discouraging driving while high.

State police chiefs have asked for more money, too.

"The whole world wants to belly up to this trough," said Sen. Pat Steadman, a Denver Democrat who serves on Colorado's budget-writing Joint Budget Committee.

Other countries also are watching Colorado, which has the world's first fully regulated recreational marijuana market. The Netherlands has legal sales of pot but does not allow growing or distribution. Uruguay's marijuana program is still under development.

Colorado's pot revenue picture is further complicated by the state's unique budget constraints, known as the Taxpayers' Bill of Rights.

RELATED: FIRST MEDICAL POT AD AIRS IN NJ

The Bill of Rights not only requires voter approval for tax increases, it limits budget-writers when those taxes earn more than the figure posed to voters. Last year's pot vote guessed that the taxes would produce $70 million a year, and it's not clear what lawmakers can do with tax money that exceeds that figure.

Colorado's JBC plans a Wednesday briefing with lawyers to lay out their options for spending pot taxes beyond $70 million.

"There probably is a tendency to want to just grab on to this revenue from marijuana and feed my own pet projects, and I don't think it's going to be that simple," said Sen. Kent Lambert, R-Colorado Springs and another JBC member.

Colorado's 2014-15 budget is under debate now and does not include any anticipated recreational marijuana 



cof


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm from Colorado. They figured out how to tax it. That's all she wrote.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2014)

medibles anyone?






The L.E.S.S. Method

A Measured Approach to Oral Cannabis

Start Low. Establish Potency. Go Slow. Supplement as Needed.
(or How Not to Overdose on Oral Cannabis)

by Earth & Fire Erowid

Nov 2011

Erowid Extracts #21


Citation: Erowid E, Erowid F. "The L.E.S.S. Method: A Measured Approach to Oral Cannabis." Erowid Extracts. Nov 2011;21:6-9.





Small Piece of Cannabis-Infused Edible
Photo © 2011 Erowid.
More than half of all U.S. adults under the age of 60 have used cannabis at least once. While cannabis is usually smoked, oral consumption is not uncommon. When eaten, the effects take substantially more time to come on, are described as being more intense, and last hours longer than when smoked. The high potency of THC and other cannabinoids means that a large dose can fit into a tiny portion of food. These factors, combined with a wide variation in potency from one batch of edibles to another, present a considerable risk of unpleasant, long-lasting, accidental overdoses.

Cannabis edibles have become more available in recent years as the medical marijuana market has matured. They are popular enough that a page with two recipes for cannabis cookies was the third most visited article on Erowid.org in August and September 2011. Many medical dispensaries sell an assortment of edible products: from classic brownies and cookies, to fudges, lollipops, pizzas, bagel bites, tinctures, and "cannabutter" (for use in home cooking).

But even commercially available products are made from plants that naturally vary in cannabinoid concentrations. Whether bought or baked at home, the dosage of the same type of edible can differ from one batch to the next. As a result of this natural variation, as well as some common usage errors, over the past 40 years oral cannabis has developed a reputation for being unpleasant and too strong. An overdose can be overwhelming, including extreme disorientation, confusion, hallucinations, depersonalization, nausea, vomiting, pounding heart, anxiety, and paranoia.



"I started doubting I would ever be normal again, I thought I was gonna stay insane, trapped in this world of anxiety"

-- by Insane Sleep, Exp ID 75339

It's a familiar story. A student unaccustomed to oral cannabis is offered a pot brownie at a dorm party or festival, and ends up getting radically more than he or she bargained for.

Many people swear off ingesting cannabis after such an experience. Achieving just the right degree of effect from a proffered edible is difficult, even for those with extensive experience.

Yet, careful oral consumption can provide benefits over smoking, including reduced throat and lung irritation, and longer duration, which results in less frequent need to redose and greater consistency in intensity over time.

Some regular users of oral cannabis, such as medical marijuana patients, have developed personal protocols for achieving consistent results with various preparations. As vendors selling edible cannabis products multiply and reports of classic consumption errors continue to prevail, it's important to document the various techniques for successfully working with oral cannabis.

Several easily avoidable mistakes are the primary causes of most oral cannabis overdoses. As long as a few guidelines are kept in mind, cannabis edibles can be used safely, providing an effective--and in some ways preferable--alternative to smoking.



"I smoked a gram every day for 7 months, a gram of some damn potent shit too. But nothing prepared me for what I was about to face."

-- by Insane Sleep, Exp ID 75339


Oral Cannabis is Different
With key differences in dose, onset, duration, and methodology, it may be useful to think of oral cannabis as a different drug than smoked cannabis. Even frequent smokers can easily overdose when consuming orally. The slow onset and extended duration often surprise those who are only familiar with smoking or vaporizing.


Start Low & Establish Potency
THC is orally active in the range of a few milligrams, while a cookie or brownie typically weighs more than 10 grams. That means it's easy for nearly any cannabis-infused edible to range in potency from inactive to strong enough to induce a radical overdose. Unless one has personally established the strength of a particular batch of edibles, there's no immediate way to determine how strong it is. Without checking it first, an edible cannabis preparation should be considered potentially highly potent.

Because expectations, tolerance, and reactions can vary dramatically from one person to the next, relying on someone else's description of potency is a recipe for disaster. Those who make oral cannabis products are more likely to be regular users who have built up a tolerance, and therefore they often underestimate potency for first-time or casual consumers. The size of a cookie or brownie provides no reliable clues: a powerful oral dose can fit into the size of a small tablet and it's unfortunately common for a reasonable dose to be a quarter or less of a cookie, brownie, or crispy treat.



"I got conflicting advice about how to go about eating the cookies. A guy in my building, Curly, told us we should eat them really slowly, take a few bites and then sit for a while, then take another few bites and wait again. But Coaster told us something like, 'No way! Then you won't get high! You want to eat them really fast!' I didn't realize that Coaster thought our goal was to get as incredibly high as possible, when in actuality our goal was just to see what it was like to be high...not necessarily extremely, extremely high. I trusted Coaster's advice because I figured he knew a lot about drugs. [...] Being high was pretty much the worst feeling ever to me."

-- by Captain, Exp ID 56706

Establishing the strength of the material for yourself, by starting very low, before you ingest a full dose is the fundamental key to the L.E.S.S. method. If one is faced with an edible of unknown potency, and yet is determined to try it, the best way to avoid an overdose is to intentionally underdose. Begin with a small piece (less than a quarter of a suggested portion). Measure or weigh the piece you try and make note of it. Then wait a minimum of 90 minutes on an empty stomach, or 120-150 minutes otherwise, before evaluating whether or not to consume another small piece.


Be Patient


"I'm afraid to ever ingest ganja orally again, and if I do it will be a much lower dose."

-- by Something Awful, Exp ID 70409

Depending on amount consumed, metabolism, and how recently a person has eaten, oral cannabis can take 30-120 minutes to initially be felt, and can last from three hours to more than 24 hours at high doses. Duration increases with dose, so it's critical to wait after trying a piece of an edible before adding more. Countless stories document people redosing shortly before the full-blown effects of their first dose kicked in.

Experimenters should consider whether they have enough time and patience to establish the potency of an untested edible: with 90-120 minutes for the first check-in, it could be three to four hours before the desired level is reached, and then another three to six hours back to baseline. If there are time constraints, the more responsible choice is to not redose with edibles and just enjoy whatever effects occur. If you don't have the time to be patient, perhaps it's not the right time to eat cannabis.



"When taken to the extreme, cannabis can become extremely dissociative and frightening to the inexperienced user. If you take anything from this story, it is that you must underdose when experimenting with any new form of usage that produces different effects. If I had eaten half a brownie and waited an hour, this all could have been avoided."

-- by Kaze no Koyo, Exp ID 58734


Start Sober & Supplement as Needed
When experimenting with new edibles, start sober. The likelihood of overdosing on oral cannabis is significantly increased if one is already high from smoked/vaporized cannabis or drunk on alcohol.
A low oral dose makes a good base. Once the effects are felt and have evened out, smoked or vaporized cannabis can be added to increase effects as desired. This method reduces negative impact on lungs and breathing while still allowing the dose to be titrated closely. It makes it practical to "underdose" with oral cannabis without having the experience be disappointing.

If supplementing with smoked or vaporized cannabis, wait a few minutes between tokes. The underlying oral cannabis can cause an unexpected acceleration of intensity.



"I packed a bowl with the pot, because I thought it would be better to smoke first in case we didn't feel anything from the brownies. Big mistake. [...] All of a sudden my stomach started to hurt so I took some Tums and tried to find something to eat, thinking that would make me feel better. As I stood at the cupboard, I literally vomited into my mouth. [...] I bolted into the bathroom and proceeded to puke my guts out."

-- by Mobiusant, Exp ID 49226


Drug, Not Food
Cannabis edibles are not food--they're drug delivery devices. Because of problems of accidental ingestion and overdosing, ideal edibles for recreational use are not ultra yummy, nor do they look enticingly delicious. It's better if a user doesn't eat too much of the edible simply because they're tasty. When the munchies kick in, the cannabis-laden food shouldn't be anywhere on the list of available snacks. The target is palatable medicine, not food.

If making your own edibles, don't cut them into regular cookie- or brownie-sized pieces, and, whenever possible, clearly label them to avoid accidental ingestion. Very small and/or irregularly shaped pieces will both reduce the chance of overdose and make it more likely that a friend will realize they're not for snacking. The risk of overdose is especially high for an unsuspecting visitor. Guests shouldn't be tempted to unknowingly consume several cookies in the middle of the night, mistaking them for dessert.



"So we broke out the brownies and ate one each. [...] I did say that I was only going to eat half of it, but by the time I was high I got even more hungry and just didn't care. [...] In retrospect, I would do it again, but at a much, MUCH smaller dose [...]."

-- by Mobiusant, Exp ID 49226



"[...] there is always that temptation to use the leftovers, if there are any, for munchies (NO! NO! BAD STONER!)."

-- by Alex, Exp ID 90786


Larger Batches Provide Consistency
When working with edibles, making (or buying) larger batches allows for more consistent dosing over time. Starting low and carefully measuring is less useful if there are only one or two doses per batch. But if a batch contains 20 or more doses, once the appropriate level has been determined, weighing a piece from the same batch can provide a similar level of effects each time.

Put simply, oral cannabis can be used safely and effectively by consuming just enough to reach a low level of effects, redosing with small amounts as necessary (no more often than every 90 minutes), treating it as a drug and not a food, working with larger batches of confirmed potency, and supplementing with small amounts of smoked or vaporized cannabis to reach the desired level.



"I had only tried [cannabis-infused] brownies a few times before anything went wrong. Both times had been fairly good experiences from a batch that a friend had made, however I was unaware of how much cannabis was used. [...] A few weeks after trying the brownies I took it upon myself to make my own batch and asked for the recipe. [...] it was as if the drug turned on me. I was suddenly overwhelmed with a feeling of fear and confusion. I was paranoid about everything and everyone [...]."

-- by Bunny Biscuits, Exp ID 7304


LOW, ESTABLISHED, SLOW, SUPPLEMENTED

L.E.S.S. In The Kitchen

Equipment Required
Mixing bowl, baking sheet, small metal sieve, small saut&eactue; pan.


Proportions

* Edibles Can Utilize Weak Material 
One benefit of oral preparations is that they can make use of weak cannabis material such as leaves, or buds that have already been run through a vaporizer. There are still active cannabinoids left in depleted plant material after vaporization. Some people are tempted to increase the temperature on their vaporizer to minimize the waste, but this defeats some of the health benefits of using these devices. While ash from pipes or bongs is not useful in making cannabis edibles (even small amounts will ruin the flavor), weak or depleted cannabis is excellent for use in oral preparations. 

6 g cannabis (fresh bud, shake, leaves, or post-vaporized*)

¼ lb (113 g) butter

3 cups (710 ml) flour

1 cup (235 ml) sugar

Choose a recipe that suits your tastes, remembering that it should not be for a common food that a stoned person might eat. Ginger snaps or other strongly flavored items work well, both to avoid over-snacking and to mask the flavor of cannabis in the final product. Using a boxed mix, while convenient, is especially likely to result in a product that is too easy to mistake for a snack.

Replace the butter in the chosen recipe with the cannabis butter as prepared below. The recipe should use approximately ¼ lb (1 stick) of butter per 3 cups of flour and 1 cup of sugar (or per 4 cups of total dry material) to match this template. If the recipe varies from those proportions, the dose needs to be adjusted accordingly.





Cooking Materials
Photo © 2011 Erowid.

Cannabis Butter Preparation
Cannabis is ground or minced thoroughly. Butter is cut into thirds. The cannabis is browned at medium heat in one third of the butter and thoroughly saturated in liquid butter for several minutes. Stir frequently. Do not walk away or use too much heat, as the cannabis can burn quickly.

The liquidy mixture of butter and cannabis is poured into the sieve and pressed with a spoon, draining the liquid butter into a mixing bowl and retaining the cannabis in the sieve. Repeat this extraction process two more times, re-browning the same cannabis in one third of the butter each time.

After three extractions, nearly all of the cannabinoids are now in the butter, and the plant material can be discarded. If the recipe is strongly flavored, the remaining cannabis plant material could be added back into the product; however, don't try this the first time you make the recipe, as it may produce unpleasant-tasting results.

Use the resulting cannabis butter in your selected recipe, label the final product with a clear warning, and store out of the reach of children.



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> I'm from Colorado. They figured out how to tax it. That's all she wrote.


I saw an article about Cali floating a new bill to bring the medial mj business under state reins. It didn't sound good.


cof


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 10, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I saw an article about Cali floating a new bill to bring the medial mj business under state reins. It didn't sound good.
> 
> 
> cof


fucking socialists. I wish them luck with that. I will ask my attorney whats up.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 10, 2014)

I read up on it. That shyt will never pass. Its the police chiefs behind it and the league of cities. Whatever that is.http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/03/09/state-oversight-marijuana-industry/


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Guess who's halfway to 70 today?


I thought you meant days not years. Happy bday.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, it's been like summer over here for the last few days....well, a slightly chilly summer, but blue skies and sun all day, yippeeeeee! not sure if this is a good sign, bad sign, or what, who knows with the weather and seasons...but roll on summertime!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah I broke my first real sweat of 2014  super nice outside!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice! Share a pic from the rooftop?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Get some good sunglasses and sunscreen when you move out here. It is going to be a scorcher!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2014)

This weather is awesome!! It was my birthday yesterday so i like to think im the cause  Sitting in the sunyard in t-shirt drinking some tee.. Nice..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Happy birthday iiiiiiiiii make a wish!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks man  Was actually a pretty awesome day! My gf got 11 eggs pulled out, all looking good. So today they are using my sperm on the eggs and should be ready to put back in tomorrow! How awesome would it be it worked and on my birthday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

fuck yeah man that's awesome! would be pretty sweet having a bit of birthday luck happy birthday man!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 11, 2014)

hope everything works for you hydro.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, Happy Biffday, Lang zal je leven Hydro! Good luck with the pollenation too.

Back to being grey here today, knock knock the fog is here.....bacl to happy sunshine tomorrow by all accounts. And that's me finished with my weather report.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 11, 2014)

Happy B-day hydro. Good luck on the eggs. I could see where a dad would be proud to share his b-day with his kid.

All of this weather talk is making me jealous. We have had 2 days of 40`f but today is suppose to drop back to single digits and a foot of snow tomorrow. In 1 of my solar classes we had to due a weather comparison research project, and every 1 I found had this area weather in the worse 20% of the world.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2014)

2 and a bit weeks until we hit Tenerife for - hopefully - some warmth and sun, and a few shmokes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

can't come soon enough man. bit of currant bun on the old bones.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2014)

Happy birthday hydro mate. Good luck with the egg business. You won't remember any of this hassle when you got a little one around.

Sent wife off for a work trip today. Gone 4 days. Wish me luck.

Smoked from one of those g-pens yesterday. They are cool little contraptions.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2014)

Suns back oooot!

Exciting stuff Jig! Good luck mate, I am sure you will wax it bru. Cuddles to little H (well, 1 more than you normally give her anyway!) Just back from picking Yin up from daycare, put him down to take my jacket off and he's crashed out..."Oi! wake up its time for scran, yer putting my schedule out", haha.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm lucky I have been growing outside for the last month and a half already. Very warm winter here. Not too many cold days!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 11, 2014)

gg clone ~42 days

Hmm think I need I need to clean my camera lens...

Have a good day 6, it's beautiful here and I'm gong to go get some shit done. Stay high and best of luck to yea jig, you got this!


----------



## SFguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks dank giggles I'd rep ya if it let me


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 11, 2014)

SFguy said:


> Looks dank giggles I'd rep ya if it let me


Thanks bro, you should see the mom


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll take the left nug please giggles..  

Talked to jhod and he's still around. Just doesn't do the forum thing anymore.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 11, 2014)

Happy birthday, hydro, and fingers are crossed for success in the baby department!


On the subject of weather, here is this morning:


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's my girls from last night:










Friday was day 1 of 12/12 and it's crowded in there already.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 11, 2014)

is that a hydroton bed!?! hows it work for you? fill me in on ur setup!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 11, 2014)

It is going this be really crowded in there in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> is that a hydroton bed!?! hows it work for you? fill me in on ur setup!


It is a 3x3 flood table with Hydroton in the pots and as a bed for the roots to grow into. Having some Hydroton in the tray for the roots helps keep them out of the light and I feel just helps the root structure overall. It was suggested to me by the owner of a hydro shop so I gave it a go. I've been doing it this way since then whenever running an E&F system.

They're all regular seeds and there's 25 of them so I'm hoping for a dozen or so females.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 11, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I'll take the left nug please giggles..
> 
> Talked to jhod and he's still around. Just doesn't do the forum thing anymore.


Haha why not just have the whole thing 

Well that sucks, I think he was upset about the no likes and pics thing is probably why. I'm sure he will come back once it's all fixed.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2014)

Some pic-e-tures, I'll be glad when this jungle run is finsihed in the vertical cab, not happy with it at all. Pulled a hermied Jakes Dream and noticed a nanner in one of my Dream Dogs...anything else ffs, lol. Yield is going to be pish poor as well.....time to change my planning. Anyway's>
Boys, Fireball/Dream Dog, JAkes Dream.

Aye i thought it looked packing in there lol, That Dream DOG look's a dream alright!​


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> It is a 3x3 flood table with Hydroton in the pots and as a bed for the roots to grow into. Having some Hydroton in the tray for the roots helps keep them out of the light and I feel just helps the root structure overall. It was suggested to me by the owner of a hydro shop so I gave it a go. I've been doing it this way since then whenever running an E&F system.
> 
> They're all regular seeds and there's 25 of them so I'm hoping for a dozen or so females.


ah ic nice. how long do you flood for and how often? and how many of inches of water is present when you flood?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha why not just have the whole thing
> 
> Well that sucks, I think he was upset about the no likes and pics thing is probably why. I'm sure he will come back once it's all fixed.


I didn't want to be greedy!  

He usually does large updates with a minimum of 6 pics so I could see why he'd not want to use the forums. He's probably keeping low key because of the neighbors. I will get over there and hang with him soon enough. He's not too far from me.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> ah ic nice. how long do you flood for and how often? and how many of inches of water is present when you flood?


Every 3 hours the pump will kick on for 15 minutes and it floods to about 3 1/2"


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 11, 2014)

Dez your room looks bomb. Im thinking of going back to hydroton. Im just tired of buying and disposing of coco spil and perlite. Just rinse and reuse. 
Im biting my nails. 32 of 36 plants look kinda hermy ish and i found some nanners. If i lose this run im gonna cry. Literally.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 11, 2014)

id cry with you my man. if this helps any my gf butchered some seedlings  and my blue dream mama. she looked like john deer himself mowed all over her. that was only 3 seedlings dead and 1 in critical condition but BD is all better now.. she just looks funny

but ill cry with you loosing 32 would be mass murder


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2014)

how about a mass, accidental breeding that spoils the bulk of your crop?...just happened. looks like there will be hash...after I take out the seeds.
Lots of work with small rewards.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you Mensa. 

32 plants full of seeds would make me cry as well.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 11, 2014)

shit if it makes anyone feel better my heri is getting rootrot somehow around day 40 of flower (should be able to limp her along).

sorry about the herms


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2014)

the show "Weed 2: Cannibis Madness" is on cnn at 10:00 eastern.


cof


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> the show "Weed 2: Cannibis Madness" is on cnn at 10:00 eastern.
> 
> 
> cof


thanks.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> how about a mass, accidental breeding that spoils the bulk of your crop?...just happened. looks like there will be hash...after I take out the seeds.
> Lots of work with small rewards.
> 
> 
> cof


 my #10 seeded a GDP and an og making erl this weekend


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 11, 2014)

Crap just cancelled cable so I will have to download it later.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

They are going to say it is that time boys!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2014)

Largest cola is 2 inches across and 9 1/2 inches tall!

Other colas are 2-3 inches thick with about 7 inches of height.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

Hell yeah loving all the pr0n. 

Serious herms suck allot, tis in the nature of growing though, ish happens. 


Thanks for the heads up cof, hope its good. 

ece:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 11, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Dez your room looks bomb. Im thinking of going back to hydroton. Im just tired of buying and disposing of coco spil and perlite. Just rinse and reuse.
> Im biting my nails. 32 of 36 plants look kinda hermy ish and i found some nanners. If i lose this run im gonna cry. Literally.





curious old fart said:


> how about a mass, accidental breeding that spoils the bulk of your crop?...just happened. looks like there will be hash...after I take out the seeds.
> Lots of work with small rewards.
> 
> 
> cof


I feel both of your pains. I'm still not sure what plants are going to make it through my light mess up. I will say they are finally growing the way I want but I'm sure there will be a few hermies. The only reason I haven't thrown them out is they are all about 2-3 feet tall and have 3 months into them and 19 plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

Berry Bubble was a success. 






BB "BB"





Hesh! Mix (not soap!, or beer!)


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2014)

good show..
good looking buds,and hash crumbs
and long colas,and veg plants....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> good show..
> good looking buds,and hash crumbs
> and long colas,and veg plants....


it just all looks good on the 600. off to sort, sex and up pot


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn I need to get a mini washing machine and up my hash game....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Damn I need to get a mini washing machine and up my hash game....


i need so much grow shit right now it is mot funny


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i need so much grow shit right now it is mot funny


Oh ya like what


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

leds for veg, iwe bags, new bulb, ecw, second 600,and the house i just found the wheels are rolling we will see where they go


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Berry Bubble was a success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone for a foam Disco????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2014)

hahahah christ i haven't been to a foam party in time. last one was on a boat with a revolving dance floor you couldn't see til you stepped on it spun 360 and went down like a sack of shite. good times hahahaha


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2014)

that's just cruel, foam disco with revolving floor, hahahaha.....maybe they'll have one in Playa de las Americas, Don


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 12, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Berry Bubble was a success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can i get an amen! Holy fuck my mang your a busy farmer. I shoulda known club 600 would still be throwing out pr0n like this. wow who very nice goodsir.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 12, 2014)

Who, looking sweet.

Here's what I woke up to this morning.  


Did any one watch weeds 2 last night and what was your opinion. I think the whole show was a big advertisement or documentary for the pharm. companies. I wonder how much the pharm. companies lobbyist paid cnn to do it. I don't live in a med state, but I always thought 1 of the most appealing thing to medical marijuana is keeping the money local and in the community not with big business. I hate to say it but after watching that show I have a feeling the next fight is going to keep it out of the pharm hands. They said point blank in the doc. last night that they are pushing for full government control and prescriptions to be filled by pharmacist. I could go on for ever but will save you guy's and girls.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 12, 2014)

I cracked beans on Christmas day, 3 exo cheese, 1 Pure Kush freebie. Topped after three weeks and put shortly into flower at 4 weeks. Cloned the tops, threw one away because it was shit. Took 8 cheese clones from the rooted tops, rooted in 7 days in the above rig using rapid rooters and a heat mat (easiest cloning ever and I've used every stupid device out there) and they're coming along nicely. I'll flower them as soon as the original seed plants are done in about 3 weeks. Love the savings I'm getting from using a T5 8 bulb fixture, but damn the fan leaves grow huge with that and overshadow the little 'uns. I'm going to take another round of clones, this time from only one of the cheese plants (it's obviously flowering more heavily than the other), then flower them in about three weeks. Not sure what's going to happen to the Pure Kush. It's hungrier than cheese and not as eager to clone, so I'm not sure how to use it efficiently. Of course, if the original seed plant turns out to be fire, I'll have to come up with a plan. And, Christ, people, can I really only upload one pic at a time? BLAH!!! Happy Spring to you all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like you still know how to smack her to the right, shnkrmn, and it's looking great!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> leds for veg, iwe bags, new bulb, ecw, second 600,and the house i just found the wheels are rolling we will see where they go


Fingers & toes are crossed for you!
Sounds like a dream from your description over on the blue bayou thread


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks, Doobs. I took almost a year off and now? NOW I"M TIRED OF SMOKING YEAR OLD TRIM!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought that the show's approach was to drum up support for medical use by highlighting the benefits to children...and the trials that their parents go thru to obtain them. It did state that all parts of the plant were needed for best results-which big pharm is unable to reproduce, no matter how hard they try.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2014)

The "entourage effect" canabinoids working together.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words y'all, I am happy with the results. That grow came out to 10.6 ozs from the almighty 600.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2014)

some of the ladies from the breeding project

mountain valley kush #2






banana wonder #2





casey jones #2




banana wonder #4




I'm smoking some banana wonder #1 and enjoying it.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2014)

Thought I'd better contribute something to the ambience...
... the early nitrogen def was from waiting too long for 1st upcanning.
2nd up-canning will be this weekend.
End of the month I order a light rail for vertical movement.
All but two of these are Bleeseberry Kush, all about 15-inches tall (37cm):
(they're droopy from being in mid-sleep cycle, and verticals lean into the light and makes them seem more droopy)


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2014)

Cof, is that MVK giving you any lemon lime/citrusy smells?

doobs, it is funny to see leaves turning certain ways to catch the most light. Fronts of my plants will have all their leafs hanging down while the backsides point up, and the side ones completely sideways.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fingers & toes are crossed for you!
> Sounds like a dream from your description over on the blue bayou thread


it is doobie and thanks for your thoughts bud. i guess we are going to hunker down and wait out the laws as i think change is coming. as for the drug giants they want every natural meds, and supplements outlawed and have been at it for years longer than the med mj movement. they are greedy crooks and my pop contracted to one of the bigger ones in PA and the ex ceo made 56 mil a year. just my 2cent


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2014)

like all the post...
*?purp(blueberry haze) x candydrop

*






one male & one female from 6 beans,the other 4 did not pop on time..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2014)

Quick one before I go pick up the wife:

All parts have their final base coat on.
The black parts will be done in a snakeskin like a Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, and then will be clear-coated with the fluorescent orange parts before final sanding, polishing, & buffing.
The weather has really warming up, so painting season is here!
One step closer...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

What a tease! Got any drawings of the final product?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mukky400 (Mar 12, 2014)

I just got a 600w dimmable hps/mh to stick in my 4x2x5 tent. Dont worry, it wont get to tall. 12/12fs, baby. 





Do I need to purchase an inline fan to cool it, or would the 240cfm duct fan cool it just fine? I Figured I can change the air in the tent well enough with an additional 240cfm fan and a carbon filter I already have.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> nice mo none of mine are in flower yet
> doobie what you thinkView attachment 3021054


I hope thats not a secret place in the pic because the coordinates to it are right in the address bar


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2014)

dr

you might want to delete your post. This site is not secure..

Looks like a good deal.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn nice spread, doc! 
Hell yeah!


Was walking by the scooter after picking up the wife and saw this:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> dr
> 
> you might want to delete your post. This site is not secure..
> 
> ...


it does not have any roads or other markers or i would not have posted it if there is something i am missing tell me though never mind i see it good looking out guys not that it should matter look it up it is out there


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure if this is going to work but I'm trying to add some pics in a way I've never done before... It's always glitchy for me. Early Christmas.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> it does not have any roads or other markers or i would not have posted it if there is something i am missing tell me though never mind i see it good looking out guys not that it should matter look it up it is out there


I think they were saying the Latitude, and Longitude coordinates are in your web address bar.So literally anyone could write them down, and pinpoint your location.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2014)

*



never mind i see it good looking out guys not that it should matter look it up it is out there





Click to expand...

*yea i saw it i know what lat and long are


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2014)

*



never mind i see it good looking out guys not that it should matter look it up it is out there





Click to expand...

*yea i saw it after chuka said something i know what lat and long are and 78000 post to find it


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking good horned! 

Ya just be careful doc.

Harvested 2 clones tonight. 154.7 wet. Not to shabby with no veg.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good horned!
> 
> Ya just be careful doc.
> 
> Harvested 2 clones tonight. 154.7 wet. Not to shabby with no veg.


Thanks to both of you. We'll work something out here soon too gigs.... I'm just kind of busy now.

The harvest was less than I was hoping for because I didn't veg long enough, not enough clones, and the damn GNATS!! Out of the blue a hoard of gnats were messing my roots up. With 3x600 I'm working with a game of a few percentages totally determining my yield. If I can increase my yield by 5% here, or there it makes a massive difference... Hoping for more next time... Probably 25-35 oz. Hopefully at least 30 this time though...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good horned!
> 
> Ya just be careful doc.
> 
> Harvested 2 clones tonight. 154.7 wet. Not to shabby with no veg.


not to bad indeed giggles, and always trying to be careful just smoked some oil and missed an important bit. had some good folks looking out. this is the photo with out the offending gps coordinates


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Cof, is that MVK giving you any lemon lime/citrusy smells?


not on this one. #5 does, but the buds are wispy and light, not much yield. I just hung her to dry.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

We'll be calling you Squire soon Dr. Noice bit of land there.

Ok, do people want their minds blown away about life......I have started reading "outliers" by Malcolm Gladwell, holy fukkarooney, so interesting it's hard to explain. But it explains the successes that the likes of Major League Hockey Players have (his first example) and other Professional sports, Business men, People through the ages that are Multi billionaires, etc, etc. And it's all down to luck and timing. Really makes you a bit sick in the mouth actually.

Here's the basic principle behind for example the Canadian Hockey Pro's. And it's really quite simple. The Majority of players that are Hockey Pro's all have their birthdays between January and the middle of the year. The % of people who make it from the latter months of the year are minimla. Reason, the Canadian cut off date for age is the 31st of December. So if you are born on the 1st, you have the greater chance of becoming a Pro player than others born after you. This is also due to the age that players start being moved into different levels (often 8-9 year olds)and then the differences in maturity between two people in the same age group. Someone born in January is going to be maturer, bigger, and maybe even more advanced in brain functions than someone born 11-12 months later. He also looked at the Czech junior team, out of 22 players, 1 player Born in December. They came 5th in the World Junior champions.
He then mentions IT giants like Bill Joy and Bill Gates, Jobs, etc. They all grew up in a time when "time sharing" had just become the latest thing. 100's of terminals being linked to 1 mainframe so programmers could work simultaneously. PRior to that Joy for example, just happened to be a Maths expert who joined a University, that just so happened to spend millions on a new Mainframe system that perhaps only 4 other Univerisities had. I could ramble on about this book, but check it out. It's really really interesting.

And just so you don't think I have gone totally stur crazzy...Here's a Blueberry bud:





hehehehehe......
slainte, DST


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

She is a beauty! Ready to burst


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice, my blueberry just started budding too. A bit behind that one though... a little further north I'm guessing. Nice pic.

Thanks for the book recommendation, I will pick it up. I have a long flight in a few weeks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

fine spot of land Dr. makes my garden look like a postage stamp  

knocked up a mini dwc last night for shits n giggles



gaffer tape a pot noodle tub and a dish scrubber lol. clone's a little crisp as it was nearly touching the cfl.

that's some interesting factoidz there D. wonder if it translates to other sports.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2014)

Purple and frost in veg? Yes please!! 

GG Mom recovering from some super croppin



other GG mom in flower, topped for 4 heads, not sure how many sides will come up. 



GG x JF



Keeper kookie remix pheno


One day at a time we will change the views of others, have a great day 6, off to go get some shit done outside. Nice weather! Yes!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 13, 2014)

these are my 600 girls sdg sleestack x skunk and bubblegummer


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 13, 2014)

I see you got pr0n enough but this made me laugh hard 
[video=youtube;SAnjUhQvGi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAnjUhQvGi0[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 13, 2014)

Only 1 video allowed in a post Uh.. This is more serious. Corn corn corn. Nah diversity for the win!
[video=vimeo;82118155]http://vimeo.com/82118155#at=0[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

I could only get into the thread through Rep that I had been given...wouldn't let me access through my user panel....eeesh, make sure someone brings duct tape I think we need to duct the thread together somewhat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2014)

They can take our Freedom! But they CAN'T...
TAKE...
OUR GORILLA TAPE!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 13, 2014)

This is the first time in forever I have even been able.to see a page on the 600. So..... Probably won't be able to after this either...LOL. Site has been going down hill operationally.


----------



## chichi (Mar 13, 2014)

oh...stop...we are here...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

One of my favorite truths. We are indeed here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2014)

Nobody has visited my thread in a loong time. I think my subscribers left until they fix the site or something.

Sad face.


----------



## chichi (Mar 13, 2014)

about 600. try 650 watts...and they said girls cant grow.....


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

who said that? and no mean posts please, play nicely


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2014)

Lunch pR0n?


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2014)

club 600 rocks big ones>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2014)

i want that bad as hell right now.........


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

I just gained 5 pounds looking at that!

Hey Flaming Pie - I just subbed to your thread 

I now have 700 watts of LED Kessil power in the cab and the babies are loving it. The blue dream is finally perking up 

Here they are outside the other day:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd gladly share it with ya'll 


I'll even throw in a splash of vegetable juice:


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

I LOVE FRIED CHICKEN!

...and fsm...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

I was just about to smack you in the head for not eating your veggies!

If I wear these for St Patrick's day will they count as wearing green?





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2014)

If there is a Chicken Hell...
... I am their Cockadoddledoocifer...
... their Baelzeebawk....
... the Render-er of Fowl Flesh...
... the Dark Baron of The Unholy BBQ Pits of Tender Succulence...

... all yardbirds must bow down before me and self-baste their pimply, cold flesh in a honey marinade whenever I walk in their presence...

BA-KAWWWWWW, BAWK, BAWK!!!










Might have some ice cream for dessert...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

Are those pop tarts for dessert?

You just made me so hungry doobs. Was gonna take a nap, but I have to go make food now. 

Been playing bass this morning. This shit is hard. I'm definitely not switching over full time, although I am having a ton of fun.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was just about to smack you in the head for not eating your veggies!
> 
> If I wear these for St Patrick's day will they count as wearing green?
> 
> ...


my friends hold these glasses over the lens of ipad to take normal light pixumder HPS. I gotta get me some.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

plants are eating the lights vegglfied a bit tooo long me thinks.





i think this is a jakes dream flower...looks like it's got a proper fat calyx or possibly a bean....?





Emmm, not sure what this one is





dream dog





another jakes dream...way behind the other





How do you like your buds done sire? Well done perhaps? or flash fried perhaps










moody view of the other cab





bit of supercropping on one of the dogs





That's all folks, slaintje
DST


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 13, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thanks man  Was actually a pretty awesome day! My gf got 11 eggs pulled out, all looking good. So today they are using my sperm on the eggs and should be ready to put back in tomorrow! How awesome would it be it worked and on my birthday


Happy birthday HGP. im halfway to 86 today.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice fried bud DST happens to the best of us. I had to top my teens cuz they got a t5 singe. I really need more room.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

it's almost vase worthy, haha.

i am considering getting rid of my fluros as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd agree with your astute assesment of vegging a bit too long.  Even if it's just a couple grams, it's always sad to toss out some crispy buds.

March birthdays FTW!!! Thanks for the birthday wishes previously mensa.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the sympathy on the nanners guys. I been picking em off but with as thick as my canopy is i will never get them all. Flushed and just feeding hardeners and a light nute set. They seem to be filling in and frosting up. Still smells so i think ill just have a few hundred seeds. Prayi g to god cuz it looks like a LOT of work that would be a shame to lose.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

you would have an early birthday!  typisch!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 13, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Thanks for the sympathy on the nanners guys. I been picking em off but with as thick as my canopy is i will never get them all. Flushed and just feeding hardeners and a light nute set. They seem to be filling in and frosting up. Still smells so i think ill just have a few hundred seeds. Prayi g to god cuz it looks like a LOT of work that would be a shame to lose.


Turn it all to hash! Unless you know people who don't mind seed, I know very few.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

Seriously March bdays all over! I got more than a few in my family  happy days to all you march folks! 

Nice update D  I prefer to fry my buds after they are dry, and de-stemmed


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

just saving myself the trouble whody


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Turn it all to hash! Unless you know people who don't mind seed, I know very few.



Re this!


my last post took me forever  bubble and bud "testing" all day.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 13, 2014)

Whodat u so funny. Chaka Whats funny is i can do the hash thing but is rather have 8 paks of og flowers. Gonna try to talk them off the herm ledge.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Happy birthday HGP. im halfway to 86 today.


I hope you have a Happy birthday.


cof


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 13, 2014)

Thx cof. Nanners and cops and govt bs be damned.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

did I miss another birthday? sorry, hope you had a Speckle Day, Mensa, Lang Zal Je Leven...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Thx cof. Nanners and cops and govt bs be damned.


I hope you get your wish.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2014)

Just turn the heavily seeded buds to hash.

If you are mostly through the flower cycle, they will be soft green seeds that don't get in the way of smoking so much.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for stopping by my thread guys! I appreciate it!

Man... I pulled/strained my neck muscle earlier this week and have had a weird buzz/vibration at the back of my skull for most of the week.

So annoying. 

Pretty much only take the time to take care of baby and plants. Husband has overtime and doesn't get home till 6 every day and then baby is teething.

Planned on starting two more seeds on wednesday but I have been so out of it. Didn't want to drown them by accident.

*If I want the clone plants to be approx. the same size as the seed plants at flip, when do I cut my clones?*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Happy birthday HGP. im halfway to 86 today.


happy bday both of you. i have been married ten long years today, and will be half way to 66 in a few days


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

All y'all are so speckle!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks for stopping by my thread guys! I appreciate it!
> 
> Man... I pulled/strained my neck muscle earlier this week and have had a weird buzz/vibration at the back of my skull for most of the week.
> 
> ...


and it is a beautiful baby pie. by the way get used to it baby - plants - sleep.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> and it is a beautiful baby pie. by the way get used to it baby - plants - sleep.


She was so mad today when I took a nap (with mom and hubby watching her) Brightened right up when I came back out. She loves me I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

they do they have so much love it is the hate that is taught


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2014)

Happy Anniversary, doc!

And a Happy Birthday to all the March birthers!
My wife's b-day is coming up in 9 days, too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

11 for me i will have to remember to give her my well wishs then


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 13, 2014)

anyone have/had a Southern Charm w/o much smell? mine has that generic plant smell even when i rub the resin... otherwise healthy n nice. typical of Herijuana?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> 11 for me i will have to remember to give her my well wishs then


props dr. 81!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks how you been man?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

We should have all been Professional Hockey Players.  Missed out calling.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 13, 2014)

QUOTE=jigfresh;10312671]We should have all been Professional Hockey Players.  Missed out calling.[/QUOTE]
pavel datsyuk!!!!


Dr.D81 said:


> thanks how you been man?


keyboard - less


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 13, 2014)

This is a cool website to see how we've been didled by the the Flying Fickle Finger of Fate:

http://www.famousbirthdays.com/

Jim Henson, Phil Hartman, F. Scott Fitzgerald, Anthony Newly, Mean Joe Greene...
... and DoobieBrother... 

"One of these things is not like the other, one of these things is kind of the same..."

Ah, well, I know I can grow better herb than any of them.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> *If I want the clone plants to be approx. the same size as the seed plants at flip, when do I cut my clones?*


I would give your clones about 2 weeks to get through the rooting, establishing them when put into a pot, etc. 2 weeks should then give you seedlings time to get to a similar size. So plant at roughly the same time depedning on if you got quick rooting clones.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks DST, soon as I feel better that is what I shall do.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We should have all been Professional Hockey Players.  Missed out calling.


Started at age 5. Was a real menace  But when i turned 11 the hockey hall had to be renovated took 3 years and i started lots of other things


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

I use to Captain our Regional School Football team, played for my District and School, played amature for a local team as well, then fell out with the manager and because I was 3 days shy of the cut off date I was already the youngest in the team, so I then decided to play in the age group above (which had a 3 year age range, not 2 like the other leagues) as I couldn't go down the way...first game we played was against a Junior League team (semi pro's kind of) and I scored 2 in the first half, felt like I was playing great, then was taken off and never played again until mid way through the season. First game I got back in the team and my knee got ripped to shreds. I fukking hated that manager, he just played his son and all his sons mates. On top of that our teachers went on strike and there was no extra curricular activites the whole time I was in senior high school...nothing, nadda, diddly squat, not even a tiddly winks team....am I bitter. TOO FUKKIN RIGHT, ahahaha j/k, not really, life is what it is....as he rubs his arthritic kneee


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2014)

St. Patricks day b-day here
half way to .........one hundred and fuqin' twelve....&#9785;....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 14, 2014)

Is Britain about to get its first CANNABIS cafe? Amsterdam-style 'coffee shop' could open in KENT after Green Party councillor spearheads campaign
Councillor Ian Driver for Thanet, Kent, is looking for venues in the county 

In Holland the cannabis cafes are called 'coffee shops'
If successful, the cafe would be the first in the country
A public meeting will be held tomorrow in Broadstairs to discuss plans

Plans for a Manchester cannabis cafe were quashed earlier this year

By Emily Kent Smith 

PUBLISHED: 06:33 EST, 14 March 2014 | UPDATED: 07:44 EST, 14 March 2014 


Britain's first cannabis cafe could soon open its doors - if a Green Party councillor's plans to open a venue in Kent are accepted.

Ian Driver, a councillor for Thanet District Council is spearheading plans for Britain's first Amsterdam-style cannabis cafe. 


Mr Driver, who has admitted to being an ex-recreational drug-user, has even started looking for possible sites for the venue in towns including Margate and Ramsgate.

Tomorrow, a public meeting will be held in Broadstairs, Kent to discuss the plans. 


In Amsterdam, 'coffee shops' are cafes where cannabis users can buy and smoke cannabis.

Mr Driver now believes that there is a demand in Britain for a venue where users would be able to smoke the class-B drug.

In February, Nick Clegg said that the UK should explore alternatives to prohibition.

But Mr Driver has faced opposition from police after Anne Barnes, Kent's Police and Crime Commissioner for the area, declined an invitation to attend the tomorrow's meeting.

A number of speakers will discuss the proposal tomorrow, including professor Alex Stevens from The University of Kent.

The lecturer in Social Policy and Sociology is an expert on the subject of drugs and crime and has written several books on the topic.


Last year, Mr Stevens backed a controversial trial by Kings College London which involved 'the nasal administration of cocaine' by hundreds of students.

Other attendees will include the Kent Cannabis Consortium, a group which meets to discuss the plant and the laws surrounding it, and charity UK Cannabis Social Clubs.
Mr Driver told The Independent that he had been 'inundated with messages from local cannabis users who said they will be coming to the meeting'. 

He said: 'The debate about drugs and policing is becoming much more topical.'

But Kent police commissioner Ms Barnes told the newspaper that a cannabis cafe would be illegal unless drug laws were changed.

She said: 'We live in a democracy and if people want the law changed on the use of cannabis, then they really need to lobby their local MP.'

This is not the first time the concept of a cannabis cafe has been floated in the UK.

In January, police in Manchester blocked the introduction of a cannabis 'social club' in the city's Northern Quarter.

The man behind the club was Colin Davies who once famously handed the Queen a bouquet of flowers containing cannabis.


His planned club would have been open to members only at a fee of £35 per year. 


Drugs would not have been sold at the cafe unless there had been a change in the law.


But Greater Manchester Police said that the cafe would attract criminality and would be difficult to police and the concept was quashed



cof


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

Unless it's legal, as soon as it opens they will bust it.  the miserable bar-stewards. Happened in Edinburgh as well, in Leioth were Massage Parlours are tolerated (i.e brothels!)


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

Deep Blue/Dog grow.

Deep Blue>>































Dog>>
















Dogside>>






Deep Blue side>>











Looking across>>






tot zeins,
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2014)

They're coming along nicely, D 
And loved the pics of the overgrowth on the vert space


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

The vert space almost got torched today, lol....it's just a mess and the pic doesn't show the devistation and crap bushiness behind that is growing nothing, it's like when I go in there I am just being stranged by branches and scraggly buds, along with the bugs that just can't be treated due to the state of it......things have been a bit hectic around here and the grow has suffered due to that. My own business has been consuming a lot of my time and producing fuk all in the way of getting our debts paid, just promises that take forever to transpire. We are rich on paper I guess, lmfao.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2014)

Paper rich better than not at all bru.

It's 3.14 today.  You know the worst part of getting hit in the face with Pi? It never ends.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

wat zeg je? no comprendi senor?


jigfresh said:


> It's 3.14 today.  You know the worst part of getting hit in the face with Pi? It never ends.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Paper rich better than not at all bru.
> 
> It's 3.14 today.  You know the worst part of getting hit in the face with Pi? It never ends.


haha,i was gonna say the samething...well you will never be broke,as long as they owe you..........."owe" <<<and this is a word/verb..wth....im going back to bad,now my head hurts.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2014)

Pi.... you know, that long number. 

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094330572703657595919530921861173819326117931051185480744623799627495673518857527248912279381830119491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798609437027705392171762931767523846748184676694051320005681271452635608277857713427577896091736371787214684409012249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290219608640344181598136297747713099605187072113499999983729780499510597317328160963185950244594553469083026425223082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083814206171776691473035982534904287554687311595628638823537875937519577818577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989........

Today is 3.14... the first three digits of Pi.  You should see my facebook feed with all my math nerd friends. It's a bigger holiday than most lol.

EDIT: Here's a link to the first million digits. Cuz I know you are all interested. http://www.piday.org/million/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2014)

Damn...

...now I want me some pie...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2014)

Someone call for me?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2014)

Just goes to show: there's always room for pie!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone call for me?


HAhaha... that's halla funny. 

We got lonely.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes sir, there's always room for pie


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

This year is special because it is pie month! 03-xx-14


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This year is special because it is pie month! 03-xx-14


nerds


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well guess I spent my pie day productively. 

Cleaned out the pot cave and bleached it all down. Made it all pretty again. The girls are mucho happier 

Well off to enjoy this nice as weather and start my outdoor plot.

Have a great Friday guys!


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> nerds


sounds like we need to give'em a "swirly".............jk


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

If you can get through the force field!


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> If you can get through the force field!


hahahahahah..


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

Ah, i see now. Funny how you guys also format your date differently, i.e today being 3/14 for you guys, but 14/3 for us shame for those European nerds, they dont get no mofo Pi day, wtf mofo!!!?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2014)

Before


After


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 14, 2014)

Today is beef and blowjob day in Denmark, you dont have that?.. But since i did not do my "job" at valentine's day    





ø.. ø.. ø..  U know ø?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

that will up your yield nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Today is beef and blowjob day in Denmark, you dont have that?.. But since i did not do my "job" at valentine's day


now that is a day i can get behind


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that will up your yield nice


I'm hoping so. She's been veggin for a min.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Today is beef and blowjob day in Denmark, you dont have that?.. But since i did not do my "job" at valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaahhhaahaha.....shit...hhahhhahaaaah


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> hahahahahahaahhhaahaha.....shit...hhahhhahaaaah


hhaaahhhaaa!!!!hhhaaaahhaahh!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2014)

Today is house-wide "Cookie Day" in Doobiehoughtonshire On The Canes


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2014)

Smoked a Bift Wellington of Cheese Candy from the dispensary trip I just got back from. Got 2.5g of that.
And I got 1g of OG Kush, and 2g of Master Kush.
All for 4,000 pennies and a 3 minute drive.

About to skin up a mix of the two Kushes and see what's what with my paint job.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

Now I need a chocolate milk break


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 14, 2014)

Time to take a Kush break from my cookies & milk break 












I'll see you on the other siiiiiide.....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 14, 2014)

I spent my pi day taking math test. I didn't realize this pi day but something tells me my prof. did.

The cookies and milk is looking good.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I spent my pi day taking math test.


There's no better way to spend the day.  This makes things right in the world.

lol at the force field.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Time to take a Kush break from my cookies & milk break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forget the cookies i like the kush. well giggles the smoke report for my _Alligator Kush F1_ is FANTASTIC!

so i had 20 going in and 14 showed girls from there we had 2 throw balls here and there and 1or two late so had to cull some cuts out of the breeding stock i have 5 selected and will take it to two and cross to my male i have so it is more up than the RP og kush mom and just as strong. the cross increased the yield and added some vanilla smells and flavors. the smell went from vanilla, lemon, to kushy but strong and sweet for the most part. taste was the same will be looking for one lemon and one vanilla to breed with

over all i was very happy will be breeding the herms out and then it will be rock solid


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2014)

Getting closer...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2014)

Looking bad ass doobs!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2014)

Seriously bad ass. That's awesome!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks okay, I guess


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks 
Today I paint the rear body panels to match the front cowl, and then finish up with highlights & shadows on the scales to make them look more like scales.
Then clear coat, sand, polish & buff it out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

Took some clones of Goji and popped 2 Fruity Chronic Juice seeds.

Gonna take some flash shots tonight of the tent. Gonna be sexy. Prob should wear a condom to be safe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oooooooooohhh!aaaaaaaaaawww!


doobiebrother said:


> getting closer...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Took some clones of Goji and popped 2 Fruity Chronic Juice seeds.
> 
> Gonna take some flash shots tonight of the tent. Gonna be sexy. Prob should wear a condom to be safe.


i need to do a goji run yours always look good pie


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a Goji going looking awesome grows very vigorous. Just looked at two clones i took from it and they rooted. wohoo. 1. jiffy clone success 
And this is how i did it, lol it worked so stfu


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2014)

Got busy today with the aerocloner got 8 lemon skunk, 4 dog s1 and 3 bx2's. My veg area looks shite! But another week and i will have a big veg area with 600w.
View attachment 3023918


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2014)

The paint job is looking great doobs. I must say I'm impressed. I was thinking man he's gonna fuck up a brand new paint job for some cheesy looking home made shit and boy was I wrong!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i need to do a goji run yours always look good pie


You got any goji?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

Is that a mason jar, Hydro?

Bwahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got any goji?


na i will have to get some but it is on the list high on the list i just had to order some Blue pit and some dog some next order maybe


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2014)

It is Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> na i will have to get some but it is on the list high on the list i just had to order some Blue pit and some dog some next order maybe


I want to try some Solo's Stash. Butter Rum, Vanilla Marshmellows? One of the descripters is SHE MUSK. You all know what that is. Yum.

Other than that I am waiting for the Chuck Norris. Jack Herer x Deadly G


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuck Norris i want tangi, gogi, sage, and a bunch of TGA stuff


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

CSS 6.5 weeks flower

My largest cola keeps flying too close to the sun.







Goji OG 6.5 weeks



Two weeks left till harvest!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2014)

They look good. It looks like you're drooling on them.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

How does it look like I am drooling on them?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2014)

I was kidding you about the light burn.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I was kidding you about the light burn.
> 
> 
> cof


... You either think I have orange spit and like to fellate my donkey dick colas, or you think my saliva is acid.

Either way..


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2014)

water burns are brown-like a light burn...or a nute burn...it's a burn...ie dead structure.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

Dang I never heard of a water burn.. Will have to be extra careful around my plants. 

Haha. Just realized what you meant.

Scuse me for being so high.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 15, 2014)

hey guys back at it again, figured i'd post here to let some fellow 600w growers know. running 1000s until friday need a new 600 bulb. but link is in sig. 

HAPPY GROWING


----------



## supchaka (Mar 16, 2014)

Some curing Not Headband goodness. Chop date, jar date.






I topped all the big plants again. Probably 4-5 cuts each. Trying to let the cherry pie get some size! I'll be flipping in a week prolly.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2014)

Super cool Mr Doob's, I was just thinking I need to do a paint job on my mountain bike, but this is on a nuva level shizz....very impressive. Bumpage for sure.


DoobieBrother said:


> Getting closer...


----------



## la resistance verte (Mar 16, 2014)

hi club 600 club

here is my current grow,
agent orange,amnesia haze,grapefruit,recycling buddah,laos,thai
Week one of 12/12


----------



## la resistance verte (Mar 16, 2014)

and this clone (lung haze) is still there from last session,
she is about 16/17 week
the main cola is bigger than a 2l bottle


----------



## la resistance verte (Mar 16, 2014)

............


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

it will not let me rep or like this post it is a travesty i tell you


supchaka said:


> Some curing Not Headband goodness. Chop date, jar date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well looks like the fairy came and visited me. Hope I can do the fairy good on these. Hopefully he will let me know what I'm working with here. 



Thanks fairy! Time to drop some new beans  Oh happy days, oh happy days....


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2014)

pic not working for me......


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> pic not working for me......


Try again bro, fucking uploader!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

afgooie i see nice you see the smoke report


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2014)

thats better...damn site..

yea that be classic seeds afgooie,,should treat ya right.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> thats better...damn site..
> 
> yea that be classic seeds afgooie,,should treat ya right.


Right on, that's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure. Just dropped 6 of each in the ground lets see what we get


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 16, 2014)

recent grow of mines 4x8 flood&drain (2) 600w Strain: Grapefruit


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2014)

All caught up with the 600 after this weekend,,, had a wedding to got to, 'twas fun.

Afgooie should treat you right gigs. Iv grown out some pure gooey years ago and it was really amazing. Apparently the clones came from GB himself, I don't doubt it after the finished product.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

nice grapefruit


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> All caught up with the 600 after this weekend,,, had a wedding to got to, 'twas fun.
> 
> Afgooie should treat you right gigs. Iv grown out some pure gooey years ago and it was really amazing. Apparently the clones came from GB himself, I don't doubt it after the finished product.


That's what I like to hear. Hope to find me a keeper out of the bunch. 

Hey gen, isn't there a purple pheno of the honeybee?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

? purple honeybee ?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> ? purple honeybee ?


Yep I do believe so, I'm not 100% certain but I'm pretty sure it's his fave one. 

I follow him on another site as well so that's how I know this, sorry gen if I'm speaking out of turn.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

i have that on the list to pop but may have to move it up some.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2014)

hahahhahahaa..you are fast sir..^^^
i just put them on.
50 days 12/12 i think











its all good gigs
the f2's was from this pheno-l(dst),and the male had good purp/frost.
so they should be some what like this,i hope.

very strong fruist as she flowers out,but the buds dry into some rank,and the smoke is strong to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

it just looked to good. i must have just brought it up at the right time and they where there.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm hoping for some real keepers, such as platinum fire lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm hoping for some real keepers, such as platinum fire lol.


i want to dive into some of them platinum fire beans myself,that one plant you had look fire..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, yes there is some fire pheno's in that bunch. I'm still hunting down pheno's on my kookie, keep finding better ones. This current run has purple and frost in the first week of 12/12.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

i have a fireball that is looking fire dom.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes, yes there is some fire pheno's in that bunch. I'm still hunting down pheno's on my kookie, keep finding better ones. This current run has purple and frost in the first week of 12/12.


That sounds amazing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2014)

I had a Mazar cross that had pink pistils. If she hadn't smelled like rotten garbage and baby shit, I may of kept her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had a Mazar cross that had pink pistils. If she hadn't smelled like rotten garbage and baby shit, I may of kept her.


that sounds almost as bad as cat piss


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Dr.D81


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

yea man it is nice how was it or have you tasted it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2014)

My one CSS is soooo heavy. Been tying shit up every other day. The other CSS was mainline perfectly and is all even and self supporting.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2014)

Takin' a break from takin' a break before heading to the store for groceries and re-mastered the audio to an old favorite I found on youtube.
The original audio was a whisper, so I boosted it a bit using Ableton Suite 8.

original:

[youtube]US8mGU1MzYw[/youtube]


re-mastered audio:

[youtube]IrfZCvTe-Ko[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

^^^ cool shit doobie^^^


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

Few gg finishing up here in the next week or two



Kookie remix(purple pheno), GGxJF, GG mom 1, supercropped, vegged for 68 days. 





and yes fp, this new kookie pheno has me excited


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dog s1 about two weeks of flower
View attachment 3025296


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

So much dank pron I can't stannit!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 16, 2014)

More chicken & grits carnage...

... but first:
a true stoner moment from early this morning when adding some FF Grow Big to some water...








And now, the feast de resistance:

Half fried, then basted in Italian dressing and covered in parmesan then slow baked to finish, a mess o' grits (sticky, seasoned with garlic salt, Lawry's Seasoned Salt, cumin, and a pat of margarine), and tres toasts...








and a glass of veggie juice...
(fluorescent orange painted flesh at no extra charge)







The garage is warmed up, so will be going back out for more painting fun in a bit.
Time for some smoke.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

You need some LAVA soap!

We went to Benihana's tonight and for dessert we had tempura bananas with vanilla ice cream!

I would love to try some of your FR/AKED chicken 

Here is what I did today:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2014)

Dog she-ite....it's Monday...soon be Friday again


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Making some taffy


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

top o the morning 6!

a cup of coffee, some blue pit and og dabs to start the morning.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 17, 2014)

Whats up 6er's. They are not the best, but here's a couple random shots of the flower area. It's been 2 weeks since the light issue and so far no hermies jumping out at me.


I seen this why cooking dinner last night. Really makes me wonder where the other 80% of the eggs come from if they felt they had to list that 20% where cage free.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey sixers. Did anybody miss me? Ive been trimming! Then i had to clean my house. Then i threw myself a bday party and only one person came. I guess thats the life of a hermit grower. Not gonna lie im sad i have no friends. I met sfguy last week tho and that was nice. He can also vouch that im a female. No need for vag pix. 
The good news is i got a half p of five gram nugs and another 3.5 of smaller. Still have about a pak to go but im sick pf it and started researching faster methods ie bowl trimmers and the like. Since i cure on the vine i dont think this will work. Anybody know how to do dry in bulk?


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^strange so like is there head sticking out the cage? or better yet is there 2.4 cage free eggs in each dozen and if so are they marked or a surprise?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wanted to add it sucks looking at all this dank pron and being out of smoke for the first time in a year. I went to get some from a friend wanting something different, and all he had cured was silverberry.(I did get a 1/4) I like it, grow it, but damn if I'm buying smoke I want something different. I should have been chopping in 2-3 weeks but now it looks like mid April.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> happy bday both of you. i have been married ten long years today, and will be half way to 66 in a few days


Happy anni ersary and bday doc


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 17, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Hey sixers. Did anybody miss me? Ive been trimming! Then i had to clean my house. Then i threw myself a bday party and only one person came. I guess thats the life of a hermit grower. Not gonna lie im sad i have no friends. I met sfguy last week tho and that was nice. He can also vouch that im a female. No need for vag pix.
> The good news is i got a half p of five gram nugs and another 3.5 of smaller. Still have about a pak to go but im sick pf it and started researching faster methods ie bowl trimmers and the like. Since i cure on the vine i dont think this will work. Anybody know how to do dry in bulk?


I have a friend that uses something like a big bowl trimmer with a blade in the center that spins around. It does the job quick but destroys the flower in my opinion. It's o.k. for mass production, but not for the flowers that we but work into.


Don't feel bad about being a hermit, your not missing much. In my experience, if you sell or grow, the people that try to surround themselves around you just want your stuff for free. As been said on here before, if you can count all your true friends on 1 hand your doing good.


Wanted to add HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DOC. I must have missed it somewhere but better late than never.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 17, 2014)

Pie thanks for the tips on what to do w my seedy buds i been picking off nanners bit they are ubiquitous and i cant even begin to get them all. It sucks because i got 36 plants from a guy and four look almost ready and frosty as week nine starts but the other 32 look a bit airy w big calyxs and seem to be adding weight still. Not as frosty as the four that look ready. I hope moe than four plants turn out or im fucked. Pretty sure he gave me two totally diff strains. The thing is i dont know why they hermed. One day the ac shut off and i came back crom a mtg to 100f room. Plants showed no stress outwardly from that. They had pm but i knocked that out in veg. So i dont know wth happened. I hope i get a decent yield cuz i gotta let em finish. 
On another note i saw prince on friday night. Got asked to move from my spot in the dj booth so he could have it. Liv warfieldnperformed. She was pretty dope. So that was my bdAy. Alone 10 feet from prince with a bunch of nanners waiting at home. 

**sigh**


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks jimmer. I gave some to dj bizzy some to the doorman who gets me a cab when i need it and the rest to my patients. I guess having friends And growing is tricky for the reason you mention. However i cant even have ppl over cuz despite two can 150s it does smell upstAirs. Plus u can hear the can fans. That and im close to or over the federal limit and dont need the drama. 
Plus i keep having abysmal results from pm late flower or shitty yield or stolen product so not much money for fun. Had to trim by myself cuz trimmers keep turning crazy on me. And if the next harvest is all seeds i may lose my fucking mind cuz i owe my atty/cpa ton of dough. 
Oh canna gods pleez bless me. Please.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 17, 2014)

Jimmer i read some bowl trimmer reviews and watch a youtube vid. The one in the vid didnt shred. Did a decent job. Maybe a little hand trim cleanup. I can live with that. However i switched to dry trim becuz i believe curing on the vine is the way to go. As the plant transpires after the chop it sucks all the good mojo up and out thru leaves and buds. I think the overall prosuct is better. The bowl trim seems to require fresh wet material. My frien tried some kind of mech machine dry but he said it rounded everything off to little golf balls. Back to drawing board.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2014)

if your fans are making a noise and you got a few pennies to invest I woudl recommend getting a box fan. Most grow shops over this side sell them. They are quieter fans for a start (not ducting based fans), then the fans are suspended on bunjie cord inside a sealed sound proof box....i was a bit sceptical at first but my god they are quiet. You can be right outside one of the rooms and you cannot hear it (maybe a bit if you put your ear to the door).


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2014)

at least they're polite......

'Unfortunately you were not at home and have no cannabis left': Police leave unusual calling card at house they targeted in drugs raid
&#8226;Manchester police officers left note during raid at house in Worsley, Salford
&#8226;Officers kicked down door of property before finding 72 cannabis plants
&#8226;Note saying 'unfortunately you were not at home' left after raid
&#8226;Altered to read 'and have no cannabis left' with request to contact police


By Daily Mail Reporter 

PUBLISHED: 04:53 EST, 17 March 2014 | UPDATED: 06:44 EST, 17 March 2014 

When the police come knocking at a suspected drug den, you wouldn't necessarily expect them to leave a polite calling card.

But that is exactly what happened when officers left a light-hearted note informing the occupant of a property they had raided that they had 'no cannabis left' after 72 plants were discovered.


Officers from Greater Manchester Police kicked down the door of the house in Worsley, Salford, during the raid, but found nobody was in the property.


They then altered a printed note saying 'unfortunately you were not at home', to leave the polite message.

A photo of the note was then posted on the GMP Salford West Twitter feed along with the message: 'We&#8217;ve kicked in a door in Worsley, got 72 cannabis plants, nobody home. Left a note. GMP, keeping you in the loop.'

The tweet proved popular among Twitter users who had by this morning re-tweeted it 759 times.

The force, including GMP Salford West, has an active social media presence, but it has not always been as well-received as yesterday's post.

Last month, an officer behind the feed got into hot water by advising people being &#8216;harassed&#8217; on Facebook to close their accounts.

It caused a storm among some tweeters, who said it appeared to blame victims for bullying and harassment.

The tweet was later deleted and an apology - which said that &#8216;bullying and harassment is, of course, serious&#8217; - was posted. 

Officers who control the feed were spoken to by GMP bosses about their use of social media following the mishap.

Another controversial tweet on the feed, posted in January, said: 'Do you live in Little Hulton or Walkden? Hate the Police? Want to brag & rub our noses in it? RT (retweet) if you have drugs & haven&#8217;t been caught.' It was retweeted around 500 times.



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

hard at work on the issues that matter as per fucking usual....


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2014)

I need some suggestions from the crew on something not related to growing. I have to make an hour glass for my son's play next weekend and can't decide on how to make it. I have thought about gluing a couple water bottles together mouth to mouth but they seem too skinny. 

Hoping the 600 Brethren can put their heads together and help me find other options for making it. It doesn't need to be accurate at all, just look like an hour glass. It's for The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got any beakers? Could always take 2 of them and glue them together and glue a flat piece of wood to the bottom of each one and tad a you have an hour glass. Sounds good in my head but I'm really baked lol.

I'll think of others to dez.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2014)

I like that idea. Beakers will look much nicer than plastic bottles. I wonder how cheap I can get a couple beakers and what glue I would use. 

Maybe I should go walk around Hobby Lobby or Michael's too and see if I get any more ideas.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2014)

Wifey is telling me that I might be off the hook for the hour glass. I guess someone has a small one to loan and we're trying to find out how small it is. Need to be able to see it from the audience.

We already made the signs that are in the haunted forest, the heart for the tin man, the scrolls and the medal for courage.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2014)

Dude.... Mason jars!!! use twine to connect and use a lid in the middle with holes poked in it so the sand doesn't go all at once.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 17, 2014)

Mason jars is a great idea IMO. I mentioned it to her but she thought they didn't choke down enough. I think the ones in the pic look great personally.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2014)

sum bho today i made today off my dog i just harvested last week.....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

nice hippy crack bud your tolerance through the roof yet?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2014)

I just got back from the dispensary and have some green to help pass the time this St. Patrick's day:

pre-rolls: [email protected] *OG Kush*, [email protected] *mix of buds*, [email protected] *Blueberry Blast* (_just now sparked the "all buds" harpoon while typing this   )_
*1/4 of Trainwreck
1/4 of Blue Dream*








And did a "fender-delete" on the rear wheel fender of the scooter before going to the dispensary:

original fender...









Chop, saw, file...







And then mounted the license plate higher up by bolting it from the bottom instead of the top of it so it will tuck in under the rear body panels & tail light...








Some final work to be done with some emery cloth and it will look like factory...


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes it's the gear like don I love it just a bit to much for wake n bake as nothing gets done ha except food


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 17, 2014)

i have a cherry pie in veg and everytime i top her she gets bushier and bushier wants to do a separate flower w/ her in just pots


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn Mensa, that sucks. My patient helps me trim. We smoke and trim all day to music.

If I was on the West Coast I would totally help you out. Time to make some solid friends girl!


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> at least they're polite......
> 
> 'Unfortunately you were not at home and have no cannabis left': Police leave unusual calling card at house they targeted in drugs raid
> Manchester police officers left note during raid at house in Worsley, Salford
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hard at work on the issues that matter as per fucking usual....


laughable in the wrong way.....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Morgen D!

Doobs, let me know what you think about the Blue Dream. I have a few cuts growing:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

Quiet in here.

sssssssshhhhh.... were hunting wabbits.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here.
> 
> sssssssshhhhh.... were hunting wabbits.



ehhhhhhh...........Whats up doc?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

...seriously...  lol. How ya been man? Any plant progress?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sick, and the plants are about the same. I am just waiting for the right time to throw them out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

You can have this Jesus OG to replace them:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 18, 2014)

I can take some cuttings for you or get some seeds together if you need. Just let me know

Feel better


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm sick, and the plants are about the same. I am just waiting for the right time to throw them out.


 Whats the plan sam? You said you wanted to pop beans. That is always fun. I think I got 4 clones though if your into it. Its three DP and one ED. OH! and an MK ultra... so five I got. and they are smaller. 

MO: That Jesus og looks so purty.  Just like your whole garden man.


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2014)

all this love is so nice.....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree G. No plan at the mo. First order of business is getting well. You guys sure are nice. 

Lol.... love the title of the thread at the bottom of the page "How dark is 'dark' during the 'night time'?" That's deep right there. i mean really how dark is dark?

EDIT: HAHAHAHA... heard some borderline racist shit on a porno from the 90's yesterday. I thought there may be a naked fight right there. That would be some funny shit... you know it's happened a couple times like.... HEY BRO.... THAT"S THE WRONG HOLE!!!! and shit starts getting wild quick. Now I got this crazy scene in my head.

Your welcome for sharing.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Not feeling love at the moment:






Sobbing


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I agree G. No plan at the mo. First order of business is getting well. You guys sure are nice.
> 
> Lol.... love the title of the thread at the bottom of the page "How dark is 'dark' during the 'night time'?" That's deep right there. i mean really how dark is dark?
> 
> ...


ahaahaahhaahhah......if it was only borderline,then it must have been softcore porn...

i hope that is not your new setup mo?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2014)

What happened, Mo?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2014)

Had my first sample of going into a dispensary as a vendor. It was all the nightmare I had hoped for!

First off I was nervous as shit having a stranger critique my product. It was a chick though and she seemed a little nervous too, luckily I have an intimidating look LOL. So she says whats the ticket? I say huh? Whats the ticket #? I say huh? (I'm already off to a solid start here!) She says the ticket amount, how much do you want for it? Oh hey! I know what you mean now! 

She threw me for a loop there because I thought she was gonna give me a number, so now I stare at the ceiling for a bit humming... I say uh 26? She goes ohhh yeah well this is nice and all but its above our price point really. I'd be looking in the 18-1900 range. The markets flooded and all. Then she pulls out 2 jars and says heres an example of some we pay 23 for and another is 22. Well the one looked like it had bud rot and the other one didnt even have uniformity through the jar, shit was different colors and even leaf presence wasnt the same on each bud, it was like mixed strains. Ok well mines better than either of those... but I didnt say anything. Then she goes on to tell me mine would be on the $10 shelf, maybe the $15. I'm just smiling and nodding while she's talking.

Anyways, she says the owner will be back in about an hour and he might have a different opinion and if I wanted to leave a little sample. I said sure, so she pulled out the tiniest bud from my container as her "sample" and gave me the rest. I said oh just take it and gave her the whole bottle, and she got excited and thanked me. Then I went and hopped in the benz and drove out real slow by the window so they could see I wasn't desperate  They were hot too, so yeah I had to take that opportunity!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

Co-ops suck. 

Cool song
[youtube]8QIHb1RyUlI[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

Keep us posted on the continuing Co-Op saga Chaka.....sounds like a real mare. I know my donations (lol) go out a hellova lot cheaper than most others, even though when I look at the menu the strengths of the other gear is not as high, but hey. I have no arguments, no checking, just straight up thanks, smoke a few bowls, then get weighed in for eurotjes. I would rather that than stress over a few cents per g..

Jig, I am also sick at the moment, hope you get better soon mate. I felt like I was going through the throws of death in bed the other night and it's only a bad cold, ffs. Wee man is also blobked to bits as well I haven't had a cold in over a year or so I think....bah!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

Keep us posted on the continuing Co-Op saga Chaka.....sounds like a real mare. I know my donations (lol) go out a hellova lot cheaper than most others, even though when I look at the menu the strengths of the other gear is not as high, but hey. I have no arguments, no checking, just straight up thanks, smoke a few bowls, then get weighed in for eurotjes. I would rather that than stress over a few cents per g..

Jig, I am also sick at the moment, hope you get better soon mate. I felt like I was going through the throws of death in bed the other night and it's only a bad cold, ffs. Wee man is also blobked to bits as well I haven't had a cold in over a year or so I think....bah!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

ffs, riu is a PITA wtf


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2014)

well going to start getting my shit together today for the biggin, go put sum £££ in the bank for my tent and get a few new pots and trays 

heres the tent im going to buy 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190977619261?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 


and this ballast over weekend 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231094494899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

this is just on the doorstep the ballast so i might be to save sum coppers going to pick it up and paying with cash save him the fees and postage


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

have fun shopping bud...


----------



## budolskie (Mar 19, 2014)

i will d, the grow gets more treats than the women haha, then back over your neck of the woods mid april i think we planning, hopefully shorts and t shirt weather haha


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

aye, maybe shorts and t-shirt weather for a, Geordie but not for anyone else, lol....am still waiting for the frikkin snow,


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2014)

DST and JIG, I hope you guys(and the wee one) get feeling better.

It's interesting hearing co-op saga's. I'm with D, keep us informed.

Here's a blue pit I posted on the dog grow off thread. View attachment 3027469

I just moved it out for a quick pic while I was cleaning my flower area.


----------



## Gamberro (Mar 19, 2014)

I already said this in the wrong damn thread, but... Hey yall so anyone who remembers me knows I just have this thing of intermittently appearing and disappearing, I got super paranoid for a time, had a lot of crazy shit going on. Sorry about that. Anyway great news in my life, I'm moving to Washington and going to be heading up one of their new I-502 marijuana production and processing centers, I'll be overseeing the construction of a facility and everything. It's a huge leap from where things were at and it's been an insane trip. I'll be sure to keep yall updated. Currently we're looking at opening up with 1,800 square feet of canopy, and towards the end of first year we should be up to 4,200. It's much bigger than anything I've ever done but so was every big thing I ever did before, right? Pray or otherwise give me your blessings, this is a very positive project which will bring prosperity to a lot of good people besides myself through employment, the marijuana fund, and social programs I'm pushing on the company. In other news I just posted this mondo thing of a crazy DWC grow from 2013, some of yall might remember a few pics here and there, well here's the whole story: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/816197-gamberro-dwc-v-scrog-post.html


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

Did you have your kid?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

D, the lil one is sick too. Wife just got it today, so we are one sick household. Went to the store to get something called 'The Snot Sucker'... from sweden, basically a tube you stick one end in your mouth, the other in yins nose and suck. Can't say the thing worked on the babe as her nose is too clogged, but it worked wonders for both me and wife.

And I talked to D.A.T., she sends her love.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

I may actually have to buy another tent here soon.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 19, 2014)

I picked some of this up at frys over the weekend. Looking forward to doing an ISO test with it. More costly at $8+ a quart.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh we had talked about repacking our can filters the other week. I took mine apart and holy shit the thing has a full 5 gallons of charcoal in it. That's a lot of Walmart fish tank bottles! I even looked online for some bulk shit and it's just cheaper to buy a new filter. So order a new filter I did.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

99.9%, only thing that would concern me is the "moderate evaporation" rate....what do they put in it to slow that down?

I was reading the other day that a lot of Art Restorers use spit to clean their old oil paintings. As any High School Chemistry student knows it's a catalyst, and it's not as runny as water (they used a more technical word that escapes me at the minute) so it doesn't seep into cracks as easily.

The image of you sucking the snot out of the Wee Yin is quite scary Jig We have one of those Tommey Tippee sets which has this nose thing that you stick up their hooters and squeeze the ball, but hey, didn't work to great on wee man either


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Oh we had talked about repacking our can filters the other week. I took mine apart and holy shit the thing has a full 5 gallons of charcoal in it. That's a lot of Walmart fish tank bottles! I even looked online for some bulk shit and it's just cheaper to buy a new filter. So order a new filter I did.


I had a similar experience with filters. I now have a fairly new Can 66 I'm using that replaced my Can 33


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2014)

I was let off the hook on the hour glass but will be finishing a couple corn stalks this morning for my son's play. 

things you two have to look forward to as your little ones grow up, lol. I hope they both feel better soon as I can't stand to see little ones sick. Breaks my heart (softy, I know, haha) because they don't understand what's going on and can do nothing about it but sit there and take it.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2014)

My boy was that sick about 2-3 weeks ago. All he could do was lay on the sofa and cry. I tried to explain to him that it would all be ok and it would pass but he just couldn't understand. Can't believe he's 7 already. Wow where has the last few years gone.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2014)

I think that very same thing when I look at my kids. My son turns 10 next week and my daughter is turning 7 in a few months. They're so big now and I just marvel at how far they've come since they were toddlers. It truly is amazing to see your kids grow up

Oh yeah, I get to put together a basketball backboard and hoop setup this week. All he wanted was a basketball hoop, ball and some pokemon cards so the wife's parents pitched in along with us and the sister in law and we bought him a free standing hoop setup that should come tomorrow. So now it's Football and Basketball for him, woohoo!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't wait until my boy gets interested in sports, right now it's video games and tv lol. The other one loves outdoors though so that's good. I think the one who loves video games is going to be my pot head though lol. 

But the one who plays video games all the time is a good boy and is starting to like watching sports and throwing the football around with me so it's all gravy 

On a positive note we have 1 honeybee above ground! Wahoo!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2014)

I like playing catch with my son a lot. His little sister always gets jealous though and wants to join in which upsets my son. I'm hoping basketball won't be the same since she can't throw the ball high enough to even get close to a basket yet. My son is a total video game nerd but likes to play football and basketball. I don't see him playing either sport in high school but maybe. I don't really want him playing tackle football and I doubt he'll be tall enough for basketball. I see him being more into computers and electronics as he gets older and only time will tell.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

I reckon my wee yin will be an excellent Raspberry Blower in the future, he seemed to be getting the hang of it today!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 19, 2014)

Flip day today. Im having second thoughts about setting up my drip manifold to automate watering. I see it being a pain in the ass and its not all THAT difficult to hand water 8 plants. Also took 2 clones of each strain today, and remembered to close the dome vents


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

Phone camera pics from doon button ben. (shit phone, shit camera, shit handler too,)....anyway, I was in a rush so didn't take the camera.

Deep Blue
















Dog


























slainte, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

Kinda sad, my girls already over them. Was fun for the month or so of hearing her go pllllububububububublllpppububplbuububub (not sure how to spell that sound).

Didn't you just harvest like 3 days ago chaka?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 19, 2014)

When I see you guy's and girls talking about your kids, I get a little knot in my stomach for not always being there for my kids. 

 + REP FOR ALL 600'S PARENTS THAT ARE THERE EVERYDAY!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Kinda sad, my girls already over them. Was fun for the month or so of hearing her go pllllububububububublllpppububplbuububub (not sure how to spell that sound).
> 
> Didn't you just harvest like 3 days ago chaka?


It feels like it huh? I think I still have callouses from the scissors! My goal nowadays is to have clones ready to go the same day I harvest. Tear down, clean up, setup all in the same day!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 19, 2014)

Evening fellas..
Oh i have so much i wanna share but its all pretty sad so i wont.. haha okay a lil bit. I somehow managed to knock over a 15l dwc onto the floor of my grow room along with to goji og clones. Like a little boy i got into a mad temper trip and stomped the floor so hard i now have a fucked up foot. Swollen and i cant stand on it :/ But that did not stop me from banging my fist into the door creating ventilation i dont need. I feel like a jackass. Economy is getting to me. This month need to end so i can get my tax return.. Hope my foot will be ready for work also starting next week. damn stupid..

Do you know whats up with this dbxlivers ?

n' a Goji Og


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn bro... was reading and though, well at least he didn't hit the wall.... oops. Worst thing I ever did like that was get in a fight with my girlfriend (way back) and got so mad I punched the wall... Right on a stud. Not cool.

Actually I did it again with my wife 2 years ago. Got really really mad and open hand punched or whatever you want to call it, a door frame. We were in london then and those old buildings are built really really solid. Had a fucked up hand and wrist for about a week. Stupid.

Don't do that no more. (you and me haha).

Do you pay any attention to F1 hydro? Just wondering because a Dane was in 2nd place for the first gran prix.  Kevin Magnussen.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh Jig so happy your here to make me feel "normal"  hehe.
Hell yeah i saw. Pretty awesome and at that age.. He gonna be big..
Also i think it is very nice he found something to occupy him  Being thrown out from school in 6th grade he did not have a glorious future.. Good on him.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;nsZtMtyWRVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsZtMtyWRVo[/video]

It's crappy audio but I was listening to this song on iHeart radio just now, pretty high off the Lambsbread and trippin out petting my cats haha. good shit...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

I like it dez. Sounds like a lovely afternoon. We're all starting to feel better over here. Yay.


----------



## SFguy (Mar 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> hahahhahahaa..you are fast sir..^^^
> i just put them on.
> 50 days 12/12 i think
> 
> ...



oh my oh my oh my.. that is one delicious looking nugget.


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 19, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> When I see you guy's and girls talking about your kids, I get a little knot in my stomach for not always being there for my kids.
> 
> + REP FOR ALL 600'S PARENTS THAT ARE THERE EVERYDAY!


I am there for these kids everyday... not sure if that counts though lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Largest bud got scorched a bit, but it is prob going to be about an ounce dry. Fricking huge.

View attachment 3028020View attachment 3028021View attachment 3028022View attachment 3028023


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2014)

That is some nice looking shiz FP. Really nice...


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Largest bud got scorched a bit, but it is prob going to be about an ounce dry. Fricking huge.
> 
> View attachment 3028020View attachment 3028021View attachment 3028022View attachment 3028023


Don't you hate it when the pretty ones get burnt, Happened to my cashmere kush


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 19, 2014)

Go pie go go go


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Only 1.5 weeks left till harvest! So exciting!


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 19, 2014)

This is how i salvaged a run w no bag appeal. Nug run nectar made by canna cup winner friends o mine.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 19, 2014)

I just think this is funny. These cookie syrains are all the rage in el lay.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 3028177This is how i salvaged a run w no bag appeal. Nug run nectar made by canna cup winner friends o mine.


You are lucky to have connections like that.

So are you gonna just have em help turn your buds into wax if they all seed?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 3028181I just think this is funny. These cookie syrains are all the rage in el lay.


That's because they are cheaper than ACTUAL Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wish I could get the real gsc cut..

Oh and looking awesome fp. Bet your ready to harvest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wish I could get the real gsc cut..
> 
> Oh and looking awesome fp. Bet your ready to harvest.


me to mine from MI fell through fingers crossed on a cherry pie to work withlooks like we are getting our house will know for shore next week. pie looking good


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> me to mine from MI fell through fingers crossed on a cherry pie to work withlooks like we are getting our house will know for shore next week. pie looking good


That's awesome doc. Glad to hear that. 

Yea sine cherry pie be nice. I'd love jhods cut of the gsc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That's awesome doc. Glad to hear that.
> 
> Yea sine cherry pie be nice. I'd love jhods cut of the gsc.


you are damn right PCM i was just thinking about asking abm were it is at?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn ladies... showing us how it's done. Nice buds and crazy looking shatter (or whatever you call it).

Check out this crazy tool my friend put together: http://tilearray.com/

Turns any picture you want into one of those tiled pictures made up of other pictures. I did one of me and my girl.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 19, 2014)

Fingers still crossed, Doc! 

Nice looking buds, FP 

Neat tile-pic of a cutie & her poppa, jig


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are lucky to have connections like that.
> 
> So are you gonna just have em help turn your buds into wax if they all seed?


exactly. Skywalker og nug run nectar. Good thing too cuz i have about eight pounds of useless airy foxtailed buds covered in trichs so its a great way to salvage. Believe it or not ppl want the seeds. 
only shattered because i put an ice pack on them so they dont melt. Gonna vend that shoz manana along w a half pak of GIANT FUCKING NUGS of my last run. Im gonna be vending flowers and concentrates of all my runs now.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 19, 2014)

Skywalker then chem dog then humboldt sativa then thewhole room


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> exactly. Skywalker og nug run nectar. Good thing too cuz i have about eight pounds of useless airy foxtailed buds covered in trichs so its a great way to salvage. Believe it or not ppl want the seeds.
> only shattered because i put an ice pack on them so they dont melt. Gonna vend that shoz manana along w a half pak of GIANT FUCKING NUGS of my last run. Im gonna be vending flowers and concentrates of all my runs now.


Give the people what they want. RIGHT??


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like we might hit 20+c today.....how exciting. Have a great one folks.
DST


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 20, 2014)

20+C How nice! We are at 12c but im just happy the sun is shining!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

DST said:


> Looks like we might hit 20+c today.....how exciting. Have a great one folks.
> DST


Pissin down and blowing a storm here man!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

DST said:


> I reckon my wee yin will be an excellent Raspberry Blower in the future, he seemed to be getting the hang of it today!


LMBO haha!!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 20, 2014)

So about 4 in the morning I found myself buying brownies. Should be POTENT this cup of oil I used I have had sitting here on top of my cable box for a month or so and everytime I have a little shake or some kief, scrape the sand outta my trimming bowl type stuff I have put it in there and let it stew.

Then this morning


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> duuuuuuude step back fromt he screen i was totally joking hahahaahah honestly im sorry i know sometimes reading shit like that instead of hearing it i have trouble understandfing the sarcasm and doubly hard joking sarcasm
> 
> i was totally joking man props to your grow looks fucking awesome. chillax and doob up!
> 
> ...


 hahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahah forever a dick lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

Look's lethal urban!

Well the time has come atlast, between myself, cof and a friend weve got a Casey Jone's and a Extreama ready, REALLY looking forward to a night on the Extreame side 
No more pic's sorry, its been chopped but the last shot's i done were pretty close. I'll maybe throw up a couple bud shot's laters.
Between us were struggling to keep a Casey Jone's, DOG, SLH, Psycosis mother's and i just got a very nice pkt of "Fireballs"= Ailen Fire Kush x Cherry Puff (c.p= cherry pie x o.g ), "Platinum Fire"= (Ailen Fire Kush x Plat. O.G), and "SSK Sweet Stomper Kush"=(Grape Stomper O.G x Candy Drop ) Candydrop= ( headband x Chemdog og ) A whole bunch of Kush goodness going on. I'd love to find a male to jump on my Scottie DOG, Even if its just to keep the genetic's, must be some crazy pheno's in there! The Fireball's DST has is a lovley plant and very tasty smoke.
HASH tag Hand's Full gadgie! Yeee Haa!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

This is the Extreama at around 6 weeks, both Plant were done small in wee pot's of dirt lol , but i bet it smokes goooooooood!






The Casey Jone's





close up on the Extreama ( i think ) as you can see these pic's were quick snap's on a phone!





And bud shot on the Casey Jone's. I'm really happy with this plant, i was stupid not to keep her before in the S1 stock, but to find a pheno so close has made my year ......So far lol

keep it lit
Cinder's


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking good. I hope you enjoy your smokes. What does the extrema smell like?


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

Ive not actually saw it since i took those pics, its now cropped and about a week dry, so i'll let you know later's mate! Sound's good!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2014)

These are always good for a chuckle:

[video=youtube_share;jSHNyppwS5w]http://youtu.be/jSHNyppwS5w[/video]


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2014)

sometimes this thread works for me sometimes it doesn't. idk y. it sucks.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2014)

It helps to have your settings for 10 posts per page.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's a pic from my room last night. I swapped the MH for the HPS yesterday so now my pics will be all yellow and orange, lol.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2014)

jig my man! you've been here since day 1 for a reason! thanks!! i hate only ten per page but ill switch it every time if i gotta.

mines set on 40 so you must be right.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2014)

aye, we're getting that the mor'n. Was out in my shorts today though!! 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Pissin down and blowing a storm here man!


----------



## SFguy (Mar 20, 2014)

goodmorning 600


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice garage SFguy. Looks like a great place for your plants.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2014)

ditto^^^^^!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2014)

Cool vid:

[video=youtube_share;5PnIu1hd4q0]http://youtu.be/5PnIu1hd4q0[/video]


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 20, 2014)

SFguy said:


> goodmorning 600
> 
> View attachment 3028653


Hey N rolling tables and mylar walls? Whoa. So cool!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2014)

11 weeks 12/12 (chopped).

Dog S1 B.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's my veg area 

Here's a couple of my flower area. I'm calling it about 4-5 weeks but you know. They are starting to pack it on though.


----------



## christo420 (Mar 20, 2014)

new to all this... quick list on what i need to grow an auto anesthesia pyramid?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2014)

A light, a fan, some soil, a pot, water. That's about it. Maybe some nutrients too.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 20, 2014)

Jig thats funny
dez how do you like using chicken wire?
christo why run auto flower?


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Jig thats funny
> dez how do you like using chicken wire?
> christo why run auto flower?


I used it once to tie some plants back but that's it. It's still on the wall but doesn't have a purpose anymore. I use welded wire mesh for the screen if it's a SCROG type deal.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> A light, a fan, some soil, a pot, water. That's about it. Maybe some nutrients too.


You forgot the magic beans!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 11 weeks 12/12 (chopped).
> 
> Dog S1 B.
> 
> ...


 you didnt put this pretty girl on the dog page nice again york


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

Alligator Kush F1View attachment 3029234


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 20, 2014)

Veg room bunk beds


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2014)

a few honeybee under 600 blue


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

That is a goliath! How does it smell?


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, looks like summer here is over, heavens have opened and snorkels will be required shortly.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 21, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Looking good. I hope you enjoy your smokes. What does the extrema smell like?
> 
> 
> cof


Morning 6'ers, just a qiucky before i head out and get's some more time done  Atleast sun's out today!

I grabbed a bit of the Casey and Extrema late last night, The Extrema has a citrus/lemon, over a thicker ( Danker ) smell/taste. Was only 6 day's dry, the smoke is deffo night time only! Half a j with the lass and i was baked !
So, i didn't get a go on the Casey Jone's, that one has me confused. Right throughout veg. it had a STRONG smell very similar to the old s1 pheno and i was really looking forward to it and was thinking i had a new keeper. Not that its bad, its now got a really fresh lemon smell as if it was a lemon strain, there will be no doubt different hint's to it when smoked, i'll let you know later's.
I see why you keep the Extrema now  I'll be growing it again!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 21, 2014)

holy edible coma...fyi do not fall asleep withn reachng distance of edible goodness.

was so loaded yesterday after eating 1&1/2 of them that a few hours later i decided to have me a wee nap.

well I awoke with the worst munchies ever and proceeded to eat 3 more brownies back to back. 8 hours later and one drunken stumble of a trip to the bathroom and wow I feel refreshed..

have to make a mental note not to do that again.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a casey s1 right now flowering that has spot on old school sour d smell all the way... Hope she doesn't change terp profiles on me in the next 4-5 weeks.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2014)

I love casey jones for that reason its just so damn funky yummy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

79 days 12/12.

Dog S1 A.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice Doggie.. Looks like its about to explode.
Haha i wanted to share my first 12/12 from clone. lol it was straight from showing roots to dwc under 600w. Wont do that again


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 21, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^fuego ^^^^^^^


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Nice Doggie.. Looks like its about to explode.
> Haha i wanted to share my first 12/12 from clone. lol it was straight from showing roots to dwc under 600w. Wont do that again
> View attachment 3029454


That's how I do all my clones and mine never look like that lol. Here's a 12/12 clone.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2014)

4 lil honeybee's sitting on a shelf, 1 more to transplant tomorrow, just broke ground.



Only 1 afgooie has popped so far  Hope it's a girl lol

Frosty purple dankess at day 17 12/12


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2014)

i hope more of them pop for ya,i sure would like to see them ran...
them honeybee should be very purp come flower time..


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's a great idea, let's create a place where we can all come and talk bullshit, show off our amazing green thumb skills, talk about our ups, and our downs, and reach out to people from all across the world............well, one thought we may have already done that, but this is becoming tedious.

Why can I not access this place with ease as I am use to? I feel this is the longest period of time that Rollitup has been so fucked since I joined, and I am sure prior to that there were not as many issues. The userability is absolutely toe up fucked. If it is a vBulletin thing then they should ditch it and find another solution. 

Anyway, I am probably a bit noised up due to the few beers I have had But we got a babysitter heading in and my bongs are kicking in and the wee man is bathed and about to get fed, so Friday is looking mighty good so far....we're off to this place>http://www.debiertuin.nl/ it's all about beer and roast chickens! yipeeeee
Slainte mhath
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> i hope more of them pop for ya,i sure would like to see them ran...
> them honeybee should be very purp come flower time..


I'm hoping so to lol. I still have 2 more so if in a few days more don't pop I'll throw down the last 2 and cross my fingers.

I'm hoping for some nice purp from them. All 6 of them popped. They only took 2 days lol. They want some honey


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

_*Who the HELL is interrupting my Kung Fu!?!?


*_Well, two steps forward, and one step back here in Oregon:


http://news.yahoo.com/oregon-dismays-medical-pot-shops-munchies-ban-220048401.html

*Oregon dismays medical pot shops with munchies ban*

By *CHAD GARLAND
*SALEM, Ore. (AP)  
Hash brownies, space cakes and other pot-laced munchies won't be among the items allowed at Oregon medical marijuana dispensaries, state officials said, and that's drawn criticism from pot-shop advocates.

The Oregon Health Authority released draft rules late Wednesday for medical-pot dispensaries to follow when they open as early as next week under a new law. Although medical marijuana will be available at the dispensaries, the agency wants to ban sweets containing the drug because they could be attractive to young people.

But dispensary advocates said patients who take the drug orally need the sweetened pot products. They say a little sugar helps the bitter medicine go down.
"It just stinks," said Gary Stevenson of Portland.

Stevenson, who has cancer, said he prefers to take the marijuana in food because it's more potent and longer-lasting. As a member of the group Oreginfused Kitchen, he also makes and distributes the types of pot-infused foods that would be banned at dispensaries.

He said he doesn't want to go underground. "I'm striving for legitimacy," Stevenson said.

The regulations are designed to implement the bill SB 1531, which the Legislature passed earlier this month and Gov. John Kitzhaber signed into law on Wednesday. The law allows local governments to block medical marijuana stores in their communities until May 2015. It also lets the health agency set rules requiring child-safe packaging and prohibiting products that it determines could be appealing to children.
Scott Grenfell, general manager of an already existing dispensary, said he has no problem with that part of the new rules.

But Grenfell called "stunning" the proposed rule that would ban from dispensaries all marijuana-infused products in the form of "cake-like products, cookies, candy, or gum, or that otherwise may be attractive to minors because of its shape, color, or taste."

Edible products are "a good chunk" of his business, and some patients can only take marijuana in edible form, he said. Grenfell has applied for a license for his dispensary under the new law but has not yet received a reply.

Tom Burns, director of pharmacy programs at the health agency, said the rules were written under the "strictest interpretation" of the new law and "as broadly as we could."

Burns said the rules could change in the next few days. He's taking public feedback on them  and a lot of it  but "I'm not sure what I'm going to do."

He said he needs to get the rules in place for dispensary owners as soon as possible because the agency is already in the process of issuing dispensary licenses.

Lauren Cusick, also with Oreginfused Kitchen, said the no-munchie rule would "hurt patients more than it's going to help kids."

It was already affecting her business. One of her clients turned away a delivery Thursday because they didn't want to have the products on the shelf if they became illegal, she said.

Stevenson, whose products are in 11 shops in the Portland area, said he plans to make his packaging so unappealing he might add a "Mr. Yuk" sticker.

"Children in pre-school know (the sticker) means stay away," Stevenson said.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

All those beers and all I would want is Guinness or Heineken! Can you still get Heineken Dark?




Wish I was there in the rain getting pissed with the Ds.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2014)

They have it in the liquor stores here.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 21, 2014)

Twsting tearing123 testing


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

And still working on the paint job on the scooter.
It's been 17 years since I used an airbrush, so there was a noticeable difference in style by the time I finished the front cowl and the matching rear panels.
The front cowl looked like shit compared the the rear panels, so I started over on the front cowl, and it now matches the rear panels.
I'd have avoided this for the most part if I'd had enough of this laundry bag netting to cover all parts at the same time, but could only cover the cowl by itself, and then the rear panel together (just barely).
About to go back out and add the finishing touches to the color work.
Then clearcoat everything and finish up with final sanding & polishing/buffing.
Re-working the front cowl's paint was well worth it.
The tedious part starts this afternoon: texturing the scales, and adding highlights & shadows to each scale.
Pics later tonight.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 21, 2014)

View attachment 3029682View attachment 3029682


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey D - Call it "Club 600 2014" and then you can limit how big the thread gets because you can start a new one each year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

not a bad idea Mo i am hating 10 post a page it is slow to find where you were and just find things.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm temporarily on 40 per page.
Don't know how long it will last. 


_**edit: I can see 12 posts on this page, as of this post

**edit redux: can't navigate to older pages when in 40 per page here in the 600*_


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

yea that is what will do to me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

The curious side of me wonders:

Are some of the 600 thread's problems due to it being stickied?

I know it could be a hundred different things causing the hiccups.

But one noticeable difference between this thread and the other large threads is that this one is stickied.

Just a random thought...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

it did get a lot more people after it got stickied


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2014)

but the 6 is just so sticky......

should we get it un-sticky icky?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

We do dooz it sticky here 
Wouldn't hurt to see if it makes a positive difference.
I'm just thinking that maybe stickied threads get put on a lower priority for data traffic since they are more likely to be static threads that are more read than posted in like here in the 600.

Who knows.
I'm pretty flippin' high.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2014)

It's worth a try...

There is still plenty of sticky icky in here if it would fix our problem 

Kookie remix got me feeling sticky icky, ewww weee!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

i just hand pressed some hash and now i got the sticky-icky on me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

Thinking about the future hash & erl now that I'm getting back up & running permanent always makes me smile 
Kills me to see all the good stuff you guys & gals get into while I'm vegging!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thinking about the future hash & erl now that I'm getting back up & running permanent always makes me smile
> Kills me to see all the good stuff you guys & gals get into while I'm vegging!


i have been scaling down getting ready to move but i will have plenty vegged to go big


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

Going to be a slice of heaven all around


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

hell yea will have to give something like this a go out in the swamp


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a trip!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

wait till i have pics of weed in the trees


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

Like Scooter Paint Job
Like Swamp Planter
Like Sticky Icky


Like Balls (what!):






Mulanje Temple Ball 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn, Mo! Sweet looking ball!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> not a bad idea Mo i am hating 10 post a page it is slow to find where you were and just find things.


under Subscribed Threads with new post, on the left side is a blue ball. Click on it and it will take you to the first new post.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

just tried it you rock cof. did you get my pm the other day.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2014)

Totally changed my RIU experience when I found that "go to new post" button. Before that just had to search back to what I remembered, which is not easy with me being such a pothead and the quickness with which this thread moves.

D... drink a few more beers, maybe you'll get over it.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 21, 2014)

Is anyone going to the Secret Cup?
http://www.medicaljane.com/directory/event/2014-secret-cup-southern-california-regional/


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2014)

Jig is the one who turned me on to the new post.

I did get your pm and will reply shortly.


cof


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 21, 2014)

Is anyone going to the Secret Cup?
http://www.medicaljane.com/directory/event/2014-secret-cup-southern-california-regional/


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad I could help cof. I would totally go to that cup if I even slightly enjoyed smoking concentrates. What a great idea. Makes the HTCC look like a joke, at least as far as the competition part of it goes.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish I had known sooner! I would have entered this beauty:


Mulanje Gold Temple Ball:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

Just before taking off the netting:








The back side just after cutting all the tensioning strings (needed it tied tight while painting even with spray-on adhesive on the back side for tackiness) and before peeling it away from the other side's painted surface:








Netting mask removed:








And a group shot of them all awaiting the final color details:







Getting closer...

Time for some grub in my tub, and some tasty smoke to make me choke!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

Are you painting the helmet to match? Do you have snakeskin leathers?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

I might paint the helmet to match, actually hadn't thought about it.
I really don't want to be garish about it though (says the guy on the fluorescent orange & snakeskin scooter)  
No snakeskin leathers, just my Joe Rocket "Atomic 4.0".


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2014)

mo mail me that beauty!!

nice work doobs shit looks proper!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2014)

Doob that turned out so amazing. I'm totally blown away. When you were floating the idea a while back I had serious doubts about your ability to pull it off. Did you just think of that technique? Super cool.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoobieBrother again.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2014)

ill give him some for ya jig!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys 

I'll use anything & everything as a mask 
Thankfully, Wallyworld had these laundry bags online for $5, and the openings were perfect for this project.
I did this type of stuff as sideline work for 3 years after spending a few years working up to it.
Then I got hypnotized by digital graphics in the early 90's and hadn't painted much of anything with an actual brush until this scooter project.
But I love the immediacy of "real" painting. 

(here is my meager brush collection)







Still have a ways to go, but the worst is over (I think).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just before taking off the netting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ready for clear yet? looks cool man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2014)

How old do seedlings need to be before putting them under an HID?

I got a crappy 110w pl55 light and it just sucks ass. Was better off under CFLs. 



So back under CFLs they go. Notice how stretched they are? 

Shit the Pl55 light isn't even enough to cover the Goji Mom.

Speaking of Goji, I have a feeling the Goji in the flowering tent isn't gonna yield much. I didn't trim enough undergrowth away or reduce the number of colas. Bleh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

Not yet ready for clear.
After dinner I take the sponges to it for some speckling, and then the art brushes to add highlights & shadows & texturing.

This is my inspiration for it:


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2014)

the diamond back.

one mean deadly mofo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

I've named this project:

"Don't Tread On Met"

(since it's a Honda Metropolitan)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 21, 2014)

And Mo asked me about a sketch of what it will look like, but this is as far as I got before starting:







Got pretty close


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2014)

^^^^ LIKE ^^^^^

I'm into this song right now. 
[youtube]cEaEdLQbAFM[/youtube]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 21, 2014)

Doobie, nice work!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2014)

GG x JF day 17 12/12



Harvesting clone today at day 59.



just some yum yum...



Looking hella good doobs! I'd rep ya but it says I need to spread more rep so I can't.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2014)

I want an octopus pipe 
[video=youtube;h7QbimWC2Nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7QbimWC2Nc[/video]


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2014)

@mo
that honeybee smells like sweet deep blackberry/grapey(at lights on) when the fan hits it,but when you put the buds in you face for a deep wiff,you get this very strong musky/hashy stank
this pheno i got going is a very nice mix of both parents...very short in stocky,more of a bush type growth...





very strong smoke,super body punch..but the plushberry adds a euphoric kick during the body blows..

@giggs
you rocking that grapegod x white funk,looks like a good mix of the too.,and good frost early 
whats the high like?any body to her?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 22, 2014)

Doob other than the fact that its a rice burner i was gona say that looks like a snake. And the boom. Inspiration.... Heres me an my bytch me pulling the motor and me riding


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2014)

Heineken shmeineken....it's ok but its like having sex in a canoe...."fukkin close to water", lol....sheesh I was actually quite dronkey last night. We got to the place and it was packed out, people standing in the aisles hovering over tables while other folks ate...fuk that for a laugh, we'l go back when it's less busy. We ended up in a Bistro around the corner from us instead. Heineken dark sounds like one of their export brands.


Mohican said:


> All those beers and all I would want is Guinness or Heineken! Can you still get Heineken Dark?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> Hey D - Call it "Club 600 2014" and then you can limit how big the thread gets because you can start a new one each year.


Mmmmmnnnnn.....



DoobieBrother said:


> The curious side of me wonders:
> 
> Are some of the 600 thread's problems due to it being stickied?
> 
> ...


I also had that random thought. From what sunni told me it's down to vBulletin...it's not just the 600 I have problems with, it often takes me 3 or 4 attempts to log in..."thanks for logging in message appears, then I just go straight back to the login. I can't even view my subscribed threads either unless someone has recently posted and then it shows up.



genuity said:


> but the 6 is just so sticky......
> 
> should we get it un-sticky icky?


LMFAO...



Mohican said:


> Like Scooter Paint Job
> Like Swamp Planter
> Like Sticky Icky
> 
> ...


Looks lush Mo!!!



jigfresh said:


> Totally changed my RIU experience when I found that "go to new post" button. Before that just had to search back to what I remembered, which is not easy with me being such a pothead and the quickness with which this thread moves.
> 
> D... drink a few more beers, maybe you'll get over it.


Nah, just made me grumpy this morning when being rudely awoken by a hungrey little fella porridge has worked it magic though....waiting for wife to get up then I'll soothe the pains with a shmokey.



mensabarbie said:


> Is anyone going to the Secret Cup?
> http://www.medicaljane.com/directory/event/2014-secret-cup-southern-california-regional/


No that one, but I am going to this one:
www.secret-cup.com 



Flaming Pie said:


> How old do seedlings need to be before putting them under an HID?
> 
> I got a crappy 110w pl55 light and it just sucks ass. Was better off under CFLs.
> 
> ...


I have started seedlings under an HPS/MH before so anytime you want imo. Just ensure not to frazzle them with a close light. Seedlings are strong little buggers.



Dr.D81 said:


> I want an octopus pipe
> [video=youtube;h7QbimWC2Nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7QbimWC2Nc[/video]


I have the user name Octopus on another weed forum

Cool looking pieces....bet they would sell well in Korea

Have a great weekend 600droogies.

Slainte, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

sat morning metal 
[video=youtube;m_GX384nltY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_GX384nltY[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

I love when we share music in here. 

Hope you got your bongo and are feeling yourself D.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2014)

love to share music too.....
[video=youtube;QCdc1YW001Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCdc1YW001Q[/video]

it can let you know so much about a person........











"but it's nothing without a women"^^^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

James Brown
[video=youtube;eDwOFThiNnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDwOFThiNnA[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice fellas... turns out my little girl really likes James Brown. She was riveted.

Had to share a funny story. My wife was reading about Target (a store here in the US similar to Marks & Spencers) and I guess they have run afoul of plus size ladies. They put out a dress last year for regular/ small size gals... the color was "Heather Gray". They made the same dress in plus sizes only the color of those was called "Matinee Gray". Target said it was 'an oversight'. Hahaha, that's funny shit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nice fellas... turns out my little girl really likes James Brown. She was riveted.
> 
> Had to share a funny story. My wife was reading about Target (a store here in the US similar to Marks & Spencers) and I guess they have run afoul of plus size ladies. They put out a dress last year for regular/ small size gals... the color was "Heather Gray". They made the same dress in plus sizes only the color of those was called "Matinee Gray". Target said it was 'an oversight'. Hahaha, that's funny shit.


haha bet there are some pissed off big girls out there. My son loved George Thorogood when he was a baby
[video=youtube;lpzqQst-Sg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8[/video] 
alligator kush hash has some bite


----------



## supchaka (Mar 22, 2014)

Just typed a novel and lost it all... 


Short version 2.0 I got mites. You can really see the webs when you start spraying. Damn my shitty eyes now!


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2014)

Unlucky sup mate I had them on my toms but i think im shot of em now lol fingers crossed.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2014)

fukkin mites, it's a gov't conspiracy I tell ya, lol.

doon button ben:

deep blue side









































dog side




































prettige weekend nog,
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2014)

Damned mites!
Don't give the government any ideas, D 


Well, I just ordered a Light Rail 3.5 kit from eastwesthyrdo.com for 164 total.
Will give me close to 48-inches (122cm) of vertical movement when it's fully operational.
Will snap pics when it arrives.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 22, 2014)

Doobie u dont like my bike? I like your snake paint job. 
Chaka i know u know hpw to rid the mites but my recipe is :
Day one bomb w beethoven
+2 days spray w floramite
+2 days bomb w attAin
+2 days spray w avid
you will not have mites after this nuclear war.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2014)

Stunning work ladies and gents! Iv been away but still keeping up with you all for the most part,,, keep it up!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2014)

he loves bikes so I imagine he at least, "likes" yours, mensa I am not one for motorbikes but thought your beast was very cool (searching my brain for a motorbikey word but couldn't find one).
One more problem of the riu system at the moment, no "like" button. Although for me that is the least of the problems at the momento!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2014)

i thought you were always "away" with the fairies, hehehoholunchtimebeers


whodatnation said:


> Stunning work ladies and gents! *Iv been away* but still keeping up with you all for the most part,,, keep it up!


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2014)

seriously, have you moved already bru?


whodatnation said:


> Stunning work ladies and gents! Iv been away but still keeping up with you all for the most part,,, keep it up!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2014)

Barbie
I liked your bike....1200 Harley?

DST
Another happy, healthy garden. Are they about 4 weeks?


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Doobie u dont like my bike? I like your snake paint job.
> Chaka i know u know hpw to rid the mites but my recipe is :
> Day one bomb w beethoven
> +2 days spray w floramite
> ...


Sorry, mensa, didn't mean to not comment, but have been running around busy with the wife's birthday.


You could probably fit the entire engine on my scooter into just one cylinder of that Harley 
I'm hoping 2015 finds me riding something bigger than my current ride. 
Until then, I'm making the most of it and having some fun.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 22, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Doobie u dont like my bike? I like your snake paint job.
> Chaka i know u know hpw to rid the mites but my recipe is :
> Day one bomb w beethoven
> +2 days spray w floramite
> ...


I think your method is a little hardcore for me  

My take on mites is pretty simple. If I have mites in my grow it's 100% my fault regardless where they came from. If I have mites in flower then maybe I need to rethink my hobby altogether because that's just terrible. 

With that said, because I'm in veg I'll hit them heavy with Sevin bug spray. Owning a 360 degree sprayer is a necessity for spraying up under leaves. I also cut off the bottom 20% or so of the plant for the stuff you won't be able to spray under (there goes my hash material!) a second dose 3 days later probably isn't even necessary but they will get it anyway.

if I was in flower then I'd use some alternating organic sprays like homemade pepper sprays for about 6 consecutive days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

> *seriously, have you moved already bru?*


i hope not i need some donkeys for the new place


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Barbie
> I liked your bike....1200 Harley?
> 
> DST
> ...


there or there abouts cof..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2014)

Got the first layers of clear on and drying until tonight/tomorrow when I'll sand with 400 and apply more clear, and also do the first coats of clear on the handlebar covers (same color as these, but three pieces, so I want to do them all at the same time):

*runningboards \/\/\/







**center-top cover plate for the front cowl \/\/\/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2014)

81 days 12/12.

Dog S1.

View attachment 3030833
View attachment 3030834


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 22, 2014)

Cof its a full size 13xx. 1980 FXEF superglide. First electric start harley (w a kicker to be safe). 
Thx doobs and everyone. Im at the secret cup la and its pretty dope. Cool spring afternoon w a breeze so the neighborhood smells Good. Lmao.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 22, 2014)

Girl scout cookies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

hell yeah barbie


mensabarbie said:


> Cof its a full size 13xx. 1980 FXEF superglide. First electric start harley (w a kicker to be safe).
> Thx doobs and everyone. Im at the secret cup la and its pretty dope. Cool spring afternoon w a breeze so the neighborhood smells Good. Lmao.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2014)

A nice ride, for sure 
Was walking to my scooter in a hospital parking lot and had parked next to a big Harley in the area set aside for motorcycles.
The Harley owner was just getting ready to start up and sees me walking up in full gear and nods as he starts his up.
The rumble and exhaust blast sets off the alarm on my scooter next to him and startles him and he sees me turn it off with my key fob remote and I sheepishly grin and apologize.
He looks at my scooter and laughs & smiles and says, "Man! I'm used to doing that to cars all the time, but I've NEVER seen that in a scooter before!"


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 22, 2014)

I just did same, replaced 33 w a 66 and expect to increase fan from can fan 6 to can fan 6 HO hope for 2 years min.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 22, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> A nice ride, for sure
> Was walking to my scooter in a hospital parking lot and had parked next to a big Harley in the area set aside for motorcycles.
> The Harley owner was just getting ready to start up and sees me walking up in full gear and nods as he starts his up.
> The rumble and exhaust blast sets off the alarm on my scooter next to him and startles him and he sees me turn it off with my key fob remote and I sheepishly grin and apologize.
> He looks at my scooter and laughs & smiles and says, "Man! I'm used to doing that to cars all the time, but I've NEVER seen that in a scooter before!"


wheres the laughed out loud button?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 22, 2014)

Scenesters at the sse cret cup


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

That secret cup sounds like such a cool thing.

Have you guys heard about the cell phone hacking things the police have now. They are breifcases they can set out and within a certain radius they make everyone's phone think it's the closest tower, and so all their calls and texts are routed through it and strait to the po. I just find it interesting... not saying they are gonna start coming after us or something.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2014)

crazy stuff that is jig,must be a drop in people telling.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That secret cup sounds like such a cool thing.
> 
> Have you guys heard about the cell phone hacking things the police have now. They are breifcases they can set out and within a certain radius they make everyone's phone think it's the closest tower, and so all their calls and texts are routed through it and strait to the po. I just find it interesting... not saying they are gonna start coming after us or something.



so illegal its ridiculous.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2014)

i was going to say, doesn't sound very chicken soup to me?? naughty policeman......
[youtube]8nz_uSssKTw[/youtube]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Navigation seems to be working better tonight!

So much good stuff on here - like it all!

Planted another girl in the ground and found a mystery seedling in the dirt where the hole was to be dug.













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2014)

hahah mo you got random sprouts all over, DST too. must be the in thing this season lol. nice tree Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2014)

Green is the new black. 

Can't beat bonus sprouts!
Almost as good as extra fries in the bottom of the bag.


----------



## ^su (Mar 23, 2014)

501st og x ice cream. Not a big yielder but very very frosty


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2014)

nice^^^^
whats that smell like.?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha had to share this


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2014)

hahaha..real like that..^^


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2014)

jig
looks like you stumbled onto something....and it has been in use for years.
from the London Daily Mail

Police across the country using secret cell phone-tracking device known as STINGRAY to catch criminals 
&#8226;Stingray is a suitcase-size device that tricks cell phones into sending data to police rather than to a tower 
&#8226;The technology has been credited with helping FBI catch a hacker linked to $4million tax fraud scheme 
&#8226;Police departments from California to Pennsylvania refuse to share information about contracts with Stingray's maker, Harris Corp.

By Associated Press 

PUBLISHED: 13:17 EST, 21 March 2014 | UPDATED: 16:03 EST, 22 March 2014 


Police nationwide may be listening in on phone calls or reading text messages to find suspects thanks to a device called Stingray - but they're refusing to reveal details about its use.

Law enforcement officials say Stingray, a suitcase-size device that pretends it's a cell tower, is useful for catching criminals, but that's about all they'll say.

For example, they won't disclose details about contracts with the device's top manufacturer, Harris Corp., insisting they are protecting both police tactics and commercial secrets. 


The secrecy &#8212; at times imposed by non-disclosure agreements signed by police &#8212; is pitting obligations under private contracts against government transparency laws.



Even in states with strong open records laws, including Florida and Arizona, little is known about police use of Stingray and any rules governing it.

A Stingray device tricks all cellphones in an area into electronically identifying themselves and transmitting data to police rather than the nearest phone company's tower. 


Because documents about Stingrays are regularly censored, it's not immediately clear what information the devices could capture, such as the contents of phone conversations and text messages, what they routinely do capture based on how they're configured or how often they might be used.




In one of the rare court cases involving the device, the FBI acknowledged in 2011 that so-called cell site simulator technology affects innocent users in the area where it's operated, not just a suspect police are seeking.

Earlier this month, journalist Beau Hodai and the American Civil Liberties Union of Arizona sued the Tucson Police Department, alleging in court documents that police didn't comply with the state's public-records law because they did not fully disclose Stingray-related records and allowed Harris Corp. to dictate what information could be made public.

The Stingray has been credited with helping the FBI nab a tax fraud suspect nicknamed the Hacker, who was later identified as 29-year-old California man Daniel David Rigmaiden.
Censored: Police are not being forthcoming with information on the use of Stingrays, regularly censoring documents about how the phone-tracking technology is used or how much it costs taxpayers

Rigmaiden, of Santa Clara, was indicted in April 2010 for allegedly stealing the identities of hundreds of dead and living people and using the information to electronically file for $4million in fraudulent tax returns.

It is believed the federal officials used a Stingray to locate the illusive computer wiz by linking Rigmaiden to a mobile-broadband card, which allows a computer to connect to the Internet through a cell phone network, the Wall Street Journal reported.


The FBI later claimed that it obtained the appropriate court orders to track Rigmaiden's broadband card using an unspecified device, but the documents have remained sealed since his arrest in 2008. 

Revelations about surveillance programs run by the federal National Security Agency have driven a sustained debate since last summer on the balance between privacy and government intrusion. 


Classified NSA documents, leaked to news organizations, showed the NSA was collecting telephone records, emails and video chats of millions of Americans who were not suspected of crimes.

That debate has extended to state and local governments. News organizations in California, Florida and Pennsylvania are among those that have been denied records about Stingrays or Stingray-like devices, including details of contracts that Harris has with government agencies.

In a response to a records request from the Tallahassee Democrat newspaper about Florida's use of cell-tracking technology, the state's top police agency provided a four-page, heavily redacted document signed by a police investigator. 


The newspaper reported that the document referred to guidelines concerning the purchase of items and sought the department's agreement to the 'provisions/content of the Non-Disclosure Agreement.'

The Desert Sun of Palm Springs made a similar request to the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department, which said it had to maintain secrecy even though the newspaper found information online about cell site simulators.

And in Sacramento, the local sheriff's office told a TV station it would 'be inappropriate for us to comment about any agency that may be using the technology' in light of a Harris non-disclosure agreement.

Many of the requests were part of an effort to investigate the devices by Gannett Co. Inc., which publishes USA Today and owns other newspapers and television stations around the country.

'I don't see how public agencies can make up an agreement with a private company that breaks state law,' said David Cuillier, the director of the University of Arizona's journalism school and a national expert on public-records laws. 'We can't have the commercial sector running our governments for us. These public agencies need to be forthright and transparent.'

A representative for Melbourne, Florida-based Harris Corp. declined to comment or elaborate on how the company's agreements comport with open records laws. 


Court documents in Hodai's case show Harris' agreement required the Tucson city government not to 'discuss, publish, release or disclose any information' about its products without the company's written consent.

The agreement also required the city to contact Harris when it receives public-records requests about a 'protected product,' like a Stingray, so that the company can 'challenge any such request in court.' The police department declined to comment on Hodai's lawsuit.

He had sought Harris contracts and police emails about how the technology is used. Email records show a Harris contract manager advised a Tucson police sergeant on what records couldn't be released to the public; the manager relied on the U.S. Freedom of Information Act, which governs records of the executive branch of the federal government.

Nathan Freed Wessler, a staff attorney with the ACLU, said there's often a distinction in public-records laws to protect bona fide trade secrets &#8212; such as circuit board diagrams &#8212; as opposed to broader information like agency policies governing a Stingray's use or purchase agreements.

He said police in Florida have declined to tell judges about the use of Stingrays because of non-disclosure agreements.

A December 2013 investigation by USA Today found roughly 1 in 4 law enforcement agencies it surveyed had performed tower dumps, and slightly fewer owned a Stingray. But the report also said 36 additional agencies refused to provide details on their use, with most denying the newspaper's public-records requests.



cof


----------



## ^su (Mar 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> nice^^^^
> whats that smell like.?


Has the distinct cream smell with some fuel and berries added in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah mo you got random sprouts all over, DST too. must be the in thing this season lol. nice tree Mo


that's the way it should be every season


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2014)

blerry 'ell chaps and chapes's, only gone and put the old back out....bending over, lol. I had been sitting trimming for some time which didn't help. I am going for the BIS treatment, Beer, Ibuprofen, and Shmokenshticky!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2014)

Well that wasn't the best idea. Sorry mate hope you feel better and heal up real soon. I imagine little guy will being want picked up soon.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Put your head and your back against a door jam and reach behind your ears and grab the molding. Keep your head and upper back pressed tightly against the jam and roll the bottom half of your back up against the jam. Do it slowly with and press hard. You should feel the you back pop back into place.

I do this periodically just to get my back straightened up after long chores so it won't go out. Works every time 

Scotch doesn't hurt either


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2014)

Get better soon, D 

I just picked me up some exercise equipment:

-lawn mower (150cc engine is 3 times the size of my 50cc scooter engine  )
-rock bar for digging out an old fence line
[email protected] 48" 80w FL shoplights
-new garage door opener so my neighbor's remote control for his garage door quits opening our garage door on us
-reflectix garage door insulation kit
-1/2" steel bar to make 2 shorter bars for adjusting garage door spring tension
-1" flat steel stock to make a clutch holder tool for the scooter so I can swap in the kevlar drive belt before I fire it up with the new mods
-a hickory shovel handle (5-foot long) to make a wizardly walking stick out of (that will also be designed for cracking skulls on the trails if need be) for this spring & summer's hiking safety.
-and some nice Fiskars trimming scissors








Need to pop out and get some gas for the mower 
Smoking a Pineapple Express jayski


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2014)

doobie i make nice walking sticks i may have to send you one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2014)

damn puppies just ate about a gram


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2014)

When I get smoother at my airbrushing we should see about a trade of some airbrushed t-shirts for a walking stick. 

Hope your puppies makes it through okay.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2014)

they will be fine till i get my hands on them. they got a purple basil too


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2014)

What can I make you for a airbrush tshirt doobie? I can make a cool origami ball for you and your wife:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2014)

that is cool jig


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't make that one, but mine look cooler.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2014)

That's way cool, jig!
After I get better set up in the garage (the new lights) and get some time in I'm sure we can come up with something for Mrs Jig & Little Miss Jig, and maybe even Papa Jig 


The new mower tamed the front & back jungles 














My new trimming scissors:








And the last of the orange parts are finished:






















Tonight I start in on finishing the snakeskin (wanted to let it dry for a full day before monkeying around with it).
Going to make some vegan waffles tonight and try out the old Toastmaster (model# 269A) waffle iron


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

How much are those lots going for out your front window?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2014)

There are 100 lots being sold in parcels of 25, 50 or all 100.
It's $5-million for all of them, and $2.5m for 50 of them, and $1.25m for 25 lots.
It's subdivided for townhouse condos, but the housing market is bad here, and fewer people are willing to spend money on those kinds of places, especially on the outskirts of town here.
Has been in that state for over 10 years now, and I wouldn't cry if it never got developed. 
Though if I win the lottery, I wouldn't mind buying. 

Oh, and here is the results of the wafflefest:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Perfect waffle! There is a fast food place here that is famous for their waffle sandwiches:

http://bruxie.com/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2014)

Fuk me, that's the last time I bend over for anyone, lol....I can hardly sit this morning, and last night in bed was noooo fun. Sitting here wondering how the hell I will manage with the wee man today...ffs.
Done the door jam thing Mo, not sure if I haven't trapped a nerve or something as it's excrutiating to stand up, sit down, and bend at all...crap!



jigfresh said:


> Well that wasn't the best idea. Sorry mate hope you feel better and heal up real soon. I imagine little guy will being want picked up soon.





Mohican said:


> Put your head and your back against a door jam and reach behind your ears and grab the molding. Keep your head and upper back pressed tightly against the jam and roll the bottom half of your back up against the jam. Do it slowly with and press hard. You should feel the you back pop back into place.
> 
> I do this periodically just to get my back straightened up after long chores so it won't go out. Works every time
> 
> Scotch doesn't hurt either





DoobieBrother said:


> Get better soon, D
> 
> I just picked me up some exercise equipment:
> 
> ...


different pic but I got the same bonzai trimmers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

I did the same thing helping my wife move in her hospital bed. I bent over and lifted and felt my back slip. I couldn't breathe, couldn't sit, couldn't walk. I actually crawled on my hands and knees to the ER and then they were like - it will be 2 hours. I lifted myself up into a door jam and rolled my back up against the jam and it popped back in place. It was like nothing happened.

Now I can feel when the back is heading for a crash and I straighten it out in the jam and I am good to go. Try starting at your bum and working your way up to your neck. Press hard and feel for any bumps. If you hit a high spot push hard. It is amazing how out of alignment you can get. You might have burst a disc which then presses on a surrounding nerve. When I was moving the lumber for the greenhouse I was carrying it on my left shoulder and now that shoulder feels like there is a pinched nerve. Mrs can actually feel it!

Has your Mrs felt your back for outlying vertebra?

Sleeping on a hard surface is rumored to help. Alcohol is a fantastic muscle relaxant - take some Scotch and call me in the morning 

Sending good vibes your way.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Mar 24, 2014)

well hopefully my tent turns up today and i can get going and get it sorted for this week every thing else is here that i need....

iv just potted 4 caramel ice and 4 snowbud up just waiting on 4 dippys to root and that the 12 that going in heres a quick pic of the ones i potted and the ones i need to root so i can pot up


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 24, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Haha had to share this


Cool pic. I'm guessing it's your dog? 



DST said:


> blerry 'ell chaps and chapes's, only gone and put the old back out....bending over, lol. I had been sitting trimming for some time which didn't help. I am going for the BIS treatment, Beer, Ibuprofen, and Shmokenshticky!


I feel your pain. Back pain sucks, I hope it heals quick for you.


jigfresh said:


> What can I make you for a airbrush tshirt doobie? I can make a cool origami ball for you and your wife:
> 
> View attachment 3032233


Cool ball, my grandpa was in to origami and taught me alot. He gave me an old how to book when I was 10 and now my daughters have it. That is 1 of the things we do together when I have them.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2014)

Nah jimmer its not my dog. I just fell over an article about some photographer shooting dogs underwater  This
Lots of cool pics. Who new a Labrador could look like this? 





Just got back from the doctore. So now i get to wait a couple months before seeing a specialist about my knee again :/


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 24, 2014)

That dog looks like he's ready to kill that ball.LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2014)

it my bday 600 going to try and talk the boss in to an early day


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy birthday!
Hope you get to cut out early


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dr. That calls for a bowl.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> it my bday 600 going to try and talk the boss in to an early day


Tillykke med dagen ! Håber du får nogle gode gaver og bliver forkælet


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy Bday Dr.D!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy bday doc! Hope you have a good one. I'll smoke one for ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Tillykke med dagen ! Håber du får nogle gode gaver og bliver forkælet


Lol... ^ what he said. 

That sounds cool jimmer about doing origami with your girls. I bet they enjoy their time with you.

Wife is off to a presidential committee for something or other in D.C. . She may get a chance to meet the big guy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  had to come home and get my p.o.i. to renew my license at the dmv. then back to get the family and sign some papers on our house offer


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy bday doc!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2014)

How old are you Dr?

I'm about to hit some goji myself.

Oh and to the rest of yall, some beautiful bud pics coming in about an hour!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Not if she's lucky. I think he's in the Netherlands for a conference....and Michelle is costing us about $100 million on her China visit.
> don't you like the way they're pissing away our money.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## BlackRoses (Mar 24, 2014)

Sup guys,

Thought I'd share my new project with you.
15x600W, 3 strains (mad kush (right 3 rows), kolossus (left 6 rows) both by sannies seeds, and super silver by southseeds center 4 rows).

So 104 plants on an organic feeding schedule.

Please enjoy,

[youtube]vb2_0vwid3c[/youtube]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Gotta keep the crap coming for WalMart!

100 Million! Is Puff Daddy with her?


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 24, 2014)

looking great black hope u find some phenos better then the breeders description


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 24, 2014)

BlackRoses said:


> Sup guys,
> 
> Thought I'd share my new project with you.
> 15x600W, 3 strains (mad kush (right 3 rows), kolossus (left 6 rows) both by sannies seeds, and super silver by southseeds center 4 rows).
> ...


I'm loving the setup! What a killer grow!


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dr. aw the best lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy born day Doc!


how's the hammer n tack D?
[video=youtube_share;xHv7MGQRYkE]http://youtu.be/xHv7MGQRYkE[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is what I worked on over the weekend:




I wanted to get a nice daylight shot for the sixers but the sun is not cooperating!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeii able to upload 
My plants seem to get faded. Like its using up the nitrogen fast. Strange im doing as i always do.. Wow, just hit me its been ages since i calibrated my ph meter. Well ill get to that in the morning. Otherwise if you have any suggestions fire at will.
Goji og

dbxlivers


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Not if she's lucky. I think he's in the Netherlands for a conference....and Michelle is costing us about $100 million on her China visit.
> don't you like the way they're pissing away our money.
> 
> 
> cof


I will tell my wife to cancel her trip out of protest. Thanks for letting me know. It's a shame all the bad news I miss out on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

that aint no shanty town man! it's coming together nicely mo. cedar's a nice choice.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Don! I try to frame the pictures so you don't see the "mess" in the other parts of the yard


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2014)

looking good mo glad to see you back at it. thanks for all the good wishes guys. i just got home and it looks like we will be buying a house soon! yeah! will be a month long process, but it is all looking good. then i can post all my upcoming builds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats, Doc!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is a concept pic of the north garden greenhouse:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2014)

^^^^like^^^^


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2014)

diving might be a problem.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2014)

to hell with diving


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2014)

View attachment 3033280View attachment 3033281View attachment 3033282


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking awesome fp. Looks like it should yield well. 

Gonna invite me over for a taste test lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is a concept pic of the north garden greenhouse:





curious old fart said:


> diving might be a problem.


Just move the board to the top of the green house. Make it a 'High' Dive.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking awesome fp. Looks like it should yield well.
> 
> Gonna invite me over for a taste test lol


can you be here in a week? Haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Just move the board to the top of the green house. Make it a 'High' Dive.


in more than one way.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Mar 25, 2014)

lovely flaming pie, getting stressed waiting on my tent now.... everything is good to go but need to set the tent up when it gets here....... cant wait to get back at it with 2 lights and more babies haha


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2014)

nowt worse than the waiting game Bud!

Well ye olde back is still fukked but at least I can sit down to do the toilet....(more info than's probably required!) Going to the physio today to see what they say, seems like it might be the sciatic nerve, we shall see.

Good to see the greenhouse build back on Mo!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey pie i might have asked before but you know.. memory and all.. How long do you let the goji go?
Just some of whats veggin atm. Looking forward to playing outside 
Bubba kush
White widow
Hawaian snow
Violator kush/C99
Chokolate Heaven
Goji og week 4 i think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

that goji's pistils are standing to attention all right.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> can you be here in a week? Haha.


Ya I should be able to swing that...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2014)

I let my Goji go nine and a half weeks. 

You didn't top? That main cola is gonna be a monster!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2014)

Thx 
Yeah no topping. Could be great with a monster cola


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2014)

I know mine really started asking for calmag about 5 weeks in. You may want to keep an eye on top leaves for yellowing edges. 

I have my goji on 5 -15 - 14 (tblsp cause she so big) and 4ml calimagic. With my smaller plants first go round I added 2 ml calimagic and then upped to 4ml week before harvest.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream Dog, lots of different colours in this one, totally amazing smell to it though, thick, creamy, liquorice, coffee bean, very complex, crap yield, although I did take her early to be fair....my vertical cab is crawling at the minute so needs must, there was no way I was spraying anything this late in the game. Seems as though spider mites are actually a government conspiracy!





Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice looking bud, d, though too bad about the early pull.


I got home just in time from picking up eye ointment for our cat, as five minutes later the UPS guy was knocking on my door to deliver this:






















A Light Rail 3.5 with a 10rpm motor 
Will install it later today/tonight, after I replace the old garage door opener with the new one.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

gotta love them post people..and that bud looks good to.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2014)

That is the same light rail I had Doob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope it works as needed 
I don't see why it won't, but I'd hate to jinx myself with hubris and muff it up


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2014)

I used mine in multiple configurations. Even used it with a counter weight as a vertical mover. I probably should have kept it but I gave it to Bassman (I think).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm glad I finally have one now that space isn't an issue.
Means vegging longer for mini-trees, or stacked to the ceiling in multiple shelves of small plants.

And thanks to whodat for the lead to the great prices over at eastwesthydro, it saved me a bunch of money, and it took 3 days from Texas by UPS Ground to get it here from the time I ordered it, so that's pretty damned quick


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2014)

Does bassman have a little bit of all our old gear?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2014)

Speaking of bassman where has he been?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2014)

Also GHB cant be on vacation forever! Or can he? :/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2014)

How much does a light mover cost? Wouldn't it be better results to just have 2-3 lights?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2014)

Using a light mover is more about maximizing efficiency.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2014)

Movers cost less than an additional light and use almost no power to operate. Depending on the situation, movers can be very beneficial without driving up your monthly expenses


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much does a light mover cost? Wouldn't it be better results to just have 2-3 lights?


From $100 and yes


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2014)

The question is how much 1 light and a mover cost per month vs 2 lights. I bet the ratio of yield per $ is less with the mover. Especially when you consider cooling one light vs 2


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

That's what I'm hoping for, regarding choice of a mover vs. a 2nd light.
For now, a mover is a great option since I'm vert scrogging, and have a limited month-to-month budget.
I'm shooting for about 5-foot of vertical scrog on a 24" diameter cage (6.28-feet in circumference).
So that's a 31.4-sq.ft. scrog with one 600 on a mover.
Won't be the same as 2+ extra lights, but should keep the larfage down to a minimum 

Now, how's about some fender pR0n!?!?

(including kinky S&M Bleeseberry Kush wenches twerking in the background)








Other fenders of lesser note as follows:


























A musical interlude we can all relate to once in a w_*h*_ile (emphasis on the "_*h*_"):
[video=youtube_share;-Qu8RPvhP-U]http://youtu.be/-Qu8RPvhP-U[/video]

And the man, the myth, the legendary: Leo Fender


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2014)

Weird doob. I was playing a stray just like that yesterday at guitar center. Black on red, ssh, with a rosewood fretboard. Still can't get into the strat sound. :/

gonna get a new amp for my birthday though. I'm stoked.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

was thinking you said my name.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 25, 2014)

I just got some compost tea for the first time today. Can't wait to see how good they look tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

Cool news on the amp!
Which one you getting?
(I'm off to the store, but will be back on in 40-mins)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

Compost teas's...
ARE...
MY...
SHIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!







Well, not "MY" shit....
but compost teas are "the" shit


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2014)

Blackstar club 40. So excited I could shit. Its 40 w tube combo w a 12". Sounds great on both clean and dirty. I love sparkling cleans.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 25, 2014)

I dont have the ability or space to make my own. Called up hydro store yesterday and they made me a few gallons. Have a couple cool dudes at my local shop.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

Marshall I hope! Les Paul plus Marshall = Perfection


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

This one has a good sound range with an LP Standard variant from ESP:

[video=youtube_share;_fVy0eB8b-4]http://youtu.be/_fVy0eB8b-4[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Marshall I hope! Les Paul plus Marshall = Perfection


black star is a company started by 4 Marshall r&d guys who left marshall. You should hear them mo. They have an ISP dial that changes the distortion from a fender sounding amp to a Marshall type. Its really best of both worlds.

oh and I got a little mixer to play around with. Its music central over here. 

whodat check your email.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

I compost all my waste from grow and kitchen. I made a tea but it was 2000 ppm so i bailed on it. Diluting it would have been a lot of work. Ialso fear bugs and pathogens


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

There are some great amps out there! Nice find! There are a couple amp makers who have recreated the Jimmy Page sound. I can't remember the brands. 

When I win the lottery I will just make my own


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

You guys are off topic! Kidding. Hey i posted a RIU personal ad.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

Where?

I go off topic every time I see your avatar!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> I compost all my waste from grow and kitchen. I made a tea but it was 2000 ppm so i bailed on it. Diluting it would have been a lot of work. Ialso fear bugs and pathogens


hell down here we have bugs and pathogens every where so what is some tea, but good tea is populated by good bugs, bacteria, and fungus


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> You guys are off topic! Kidding. Hey i posted a RIU personal ad.


I guess you aren't into music as much as motorcycles. Kidding.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

Can anyone send me a mod for tokentalk? My dumbass got trolled again and they ate posting face pix. Please. Asap


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

Please pleeeeeez


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 25, 2014)

Chill they just closed it!


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

that was a fast moveing thread...nuts.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

Fucking trolls. Good thing i have sex toys. One good well meaning post and ... My home address being posted was next


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I guess you aren't into music as much as motorcycles. Kidding.


i love music. Got booted from my spot by P r i n c e last wknd. U know its good it prince is there.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> that was a fast moveing thread...nuts.


Thanks for jumping in to defend me. Not!


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Thanks for jumping in to defend me. Not!


nothing i could have done,by the time i got to the end it was closed..what was you really expecting to get out of that thread?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> nothing i could have done,by the time i got to the end it was closed..what was you really expecting to get out of that thread?


a few viable dates w normal guys w the same life. Apparently thats too mych to hope for. Back to the liar ex. Better than this shyt.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2014)

Send me your pictures, I'll masturbate to them for you. Its like a date through proxy with no cost or let down. What happened to the guy with the girlfriend? I mean... grow partners?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

......laid?......


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Send me your pictures, I'll masturbate to them for you. Its like a date through proxy with no cost or let down.


Chaka you are supposed to be my friend, not yet another perv. Im disappointed.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> ......laid?......


it's lots of real sites for just this type of thing.........

or just get a guy from some random night club.....its lots of them too.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2014)

Woah there! I was totally joking about the pictures. God I haven't beat off to a picture in like 20 years.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here are my girls looking really beautiful in there evening wear Must be a white frost event.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> it's lots of real sites for just this type of thing.........
> 
> or just get a guy from some random night club.....its lots of them too.


Yeah. Til the guy wonders why we cant go to my place


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Chaka you are supposed to be my friend, not yet another perv. Im disappointed.


all fun people are at lest a little pervy


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

Im a little pervy. Troll loss.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> nothing i could have done,by the time i got to the end it was closed..what was you really expecting to get out of that thread?


At least describe my beauty. Sheesh. Did i mention i pull almost a g per w?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

I am going to the lesbian bar across the street. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> I am going to the lesbian bar across the street. Better safe than sorry.


now you talking,that's the spot id be at........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 25, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Woah there! I was totally joking about the pictures. God I haven't beat off to a picture in like 20 years.


I know!
Come on!
GIF's & FLV's are WAY better 
What!? 
Who said that!?

Sorry you keep running across buttheads here on riu.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 25, 2014)

Guys. Gonna change my name and come back. This is what i get for taking chances outside the 600.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2014)

do what you got to do ,but ya'll come back now ya hear


----------



## budolskie (Mar 26, 2014)

Everything is here busy few days ahead setting up the new stuff


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

Mensa, you need to stop looking for a guy who is into growing and smoking....in fact, just stop looking for guys. When you look for a partner you tend not to find one, when you go out and have fun in life, Partners radiate towards you. It really is that simple, people are addicted to other people who are happy and having fun. And as far as stoners go, get a straightoid! 1/ he won't smoke your stash, 2/ straightoids don't flap their gums about their partners grow (because it has little or no interest to them). You get yourself a stoner dude and he'll be bragging about his chicks growing ability, blah blah blah, next thing you know you got problems when you have an argument and he's calling the cops (has happened to a fellow 6'er - come back our friend please!!!). Just my £3.57worth.

Well my hypermobility in my lower back is slowly reducing. Got a really good physio yesterday and have some lower spine curls to do 4-5 times a day (15reps), basically pelvis on the floor, then push yourself up keeping pelvis on the floor. Got a wack of trimming still to do which doesn't boad well though.

Good luck with the new tent bud....fuk me, I hate putting those tents up

slainte, DST


----------



## budolskie (Mar 26, 2014)

A can't wait dst the babies are just about shouting they want under the mh and into the 6.5 liters haha


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 26, 2014)

DST i just spent my bday and bday alone. i dont have to look for guys; i just need the right one. i have had m0vie stars and athletes after me. instead of flaming me, they should be nice or shut the fuck up, these guys were digging up face pix and posting them. not cool. not cool at all. i'm a great friend and a TERRIBLE ENEMY. 

remember that


----------



## budolskie (Mar 26, 2014)

i cant seem to empty my msgs box, what a fuck on this site is sometimes...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

i'll ring you in about an hour lad


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have about 2 weeks before I can harvest and have been out of smoke. There is a guy that just started the solar part of my schooling that has a little tent set up. Instead of going to my close friend I hooked up from him and scored some original dutch passion. I was really impressed with the quality. The big test was the GF loved it and if she's happy, I'm happy. To top it off, all he wanted was for me to give him it back when I harvest. 

I'm sure now my plants made it through the lights and are o.k. considering. I'm harvesting 1/2 of the room in 2 weeks so I can get the next run in before they get to big. Not to mention I need the space. I would rather pull what I all ready messed up d


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 26, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have about 2 weeks before I can harvest and have been out of smoke. There is a guy that just started the solar part of my schooling that has a little tent set up. Instead of going to my close friend I hooked up from him and scored some original dutch passion. I was really impressed with the quality. The big test was the GF loved it and if she's happy, I'm happy. To top it off, all he wanted was for me to give him it back when I harvest.
> 
> I'm sure now my plants made it through the lights and are o.k. considering. I'm harvesting 1/2 of the room in 2 weeks so I can get the next run in before they get to big. Not to mention I need the space. I would rather pull what I all ready messed up dView attachment 3034486View attachment 3034487View attachment 3034488


What setup you running in there mate?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;0EWbonj7f18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EWbonj7f18[/video]
Morning!
Sound like you made a nice friend jimmer.
@mensabarbie yeah maybe a nick change. Google brings out lots of info.. and dating sites


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 26, 2014)

ShazMo09 said:


> What setup you running in there mate?


I have 2 600 with cool tubes in flower and 1 600 m/h for vegging. Nothing special.

I just read my post and had to laugh about using cool tubes when I'm using my lights to heat my shed.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 26, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube;0EWbonj7f18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EWbonj7f18[/video]
> Morning!
> Sound like you made a nice friend jimmer.
> @mensabarbie yeah maybe a nick change. Google brings out lots of info.. and dating sites


To bad there wasn't more people out there like that.


I hate the photo tag thing, my old lot name comes up with pics of me from people taking pics and posting them. Then somebody else comes up and tags you. To top it of you didn't even know there was a pic. The days of staying completely anonymous are gone with google and social media. I hate it! I can just imagine what sitting down for 5 mins really looking could bring up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

delete your facebook. i did years back. no stress, no drama, no worrying someone's going to ladge you up with a dicey pic of you passed out drunk or off your tits high.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

lolz big time.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2014)

just nuts i tell ya.........


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> delete your facebook. i did years back. no stress, no drama, no worrying someone's going to ladge you up with a dicey pic of you passed out drunk or off your tits high.


I love this and it's just too true. I deleted mine a couple of years ago but recently signed back up. No distant family or old,so-called friends have come out of the wood works yet. It was happening way too much before is why I deleted it.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

ah, that explains the new request, at first I was like, uh?!?!?! lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;KrVC5dm5fFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrVC5dm5fFc#t=180[/video]

I love the masks in this video. Looking at you Whodat


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

DST said:


> ah, that explains the new request, at first I was like, uh?!?!?! lol.


Oh yeah, sorry for not giving you the heads up first. Would've made more sense. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

it was too much of a time sink for me, that and anything you put on it they have the copyright to!? folks give up their liberties way too easy these days imo anyway.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

I signed back up only because I was tired of hearing about things through my wife all the time. I usually have seen whatever it is she wants to show me and it makes for time together being spent doing better things than talking about someone else or looking at each other's phone or tablet. We have actual conversations about each other and our kids instead now, haha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

You know you only signed up to see pics of my baby.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

Well this is a new one:


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

that's a good one


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

well it wasn't to check out your handsome selfies, that's for sure! 


jigfresh said:


> You know you only signed up to see pics of my baby.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice!
And yes, I did want to see pics of the babies.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> delete your facebook. i did years back. no stress, no drama, no worrying someone's going to ladge you up with a dicey pic of you passed out drunk or off your tits high.


I haven't used it in years but I will go do that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Mensa, even if I was single, I would not be lookig for a partner on here.

You should adjust your grow room so it is not loud or smelly and then you could bring I've whoever you want

or sign up for adultfriendfinder. You are in great shape and pretty, all those guys will bend over backwards to please you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

No offense guys, yall are pretty skeevy. Haha jk

TBH I.wouldnt be able to have other people telling me how to do my grow.

All the people I liked have left RIU anyways. Haha.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

All the people I like on RIU are here in the 600. I only lurk and post in people's grows who post in here. I don't stray far from the 6, lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

.. I meant people I found attractive.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I'm with you now. 
I love your avatar btw


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah... it's from the badass days of Gaia Online... An addictive forum where you gained points from posting and used the points to dress up your avatar. Monthly (paid for) collectables. I had like 3 years worth and then BAM. Got hacked. Bullshit.

Would be awesome if there were some collectable function on RIU. Oh....wait. That's what likes were...


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;f5kGUqEBva4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kGUqEBva4[/video]

Little change of pace on the music front. this song cracks me up


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2014)

Haha nice song dez.... Makes me wanna smoke a bowl  or two 

"cause I wanna smoke a bowl or two"


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;lhQ4L8PqWKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhQ4L8PqWKk[/video]

I'm in the mood to smoke a bowl or two to this. I think my bong is calling my name


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah the song wasn't bad.

I would prob share a bowl with all of you. 

Am I the only one who gets annoyed when a person lights the ENTIRE bowl up and then takes such a tiny puff so that most of the smoke gets outta the pipe?

Like if you want a tiny hit, light the bowl a tiny bit. ha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's some guitar twangin for you.

[video=youtube_share;RvuVFHTvdaY]http://youtu.be/RvuVFHTvdaY[/video]

Throwback ...wednesday?

I miss the 90s.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Holy shit, gwen is flat chested!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

I feel you on that. My buddy and I had a conversation about that very thing not too long ago. I noticed he lit only a small portion of the bowl I packed and said something to him about nit. I don't remember everything that was said but it boiled down to just being courteous. I do the same thing but have noticed people doing as you said and it's annoying. Ruins the rest of the bowl imo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2014)

This is the story of my life of beauty and perfection:

[video=youtube_share;mYKWch_MNY0]http://youtu.be/mYKWch_MNY0[/video]


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

Erhm what? You share bowls? we pack the bowl and suck it in one hit. Then we can get annoyed about people packing too much and not being able to smoke it.. But smoking second on a half lit bowl, yerk?!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2014)

I know, that'd be almost as bad as getting the second toke off of a joint 
It's not that bad


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm with you hydro. I don't like to share bowls at all if avoidable


baby got her passport today. Woot


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I feel you on that. My buddy and I had a conversation about that very thing not too long ago. I noticed he lit only a small portion of the bowl I packed and said something to him about nit. I don't remember everything that was said but it boiled down to just being courteous. I do the same thing but have noticed people doing as you said and it's annoying. Ruins the rest of the bowl imo





HydroGp said:


> Erhm what? You share bowls? we pack the bowl and suck it in one hit. Then we can get annoyed about people packing too much and not being able to smoke it.. But smoking second on a half lit bowl, yerk?!





DoobieBrother said:


> I know, that'd be almost as bad as getting the second toke off of a joint
> It's not that bad


It wouldn't be so bad if she actually HIT the bowl after lighting the whole thing.

I don't like a large lit portion because it makes it hard to hit. Plus after you hit and it the whole bowl is still hit, you are wasting all that smoke.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

When smoking alone, I pack bowls that I know I can take in one rip. Sometimes when smoking with my buddy, we'll smoke from my bong and it has a large bowl. It's hard to tell how much I'm putting in so I say Fekk it and pack it full, lol. Then I let buddy take the first rip and he just lights the side of the bowl and takes a little rip. I try to smoke whatever is left but always fail to clear the bong. I have to pull the bowl again and blow through after.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

His bong has a tiny bowl on it so he's used to taking little hits. I like taking little hits when smoking socially too. It's more chill than every few minutes having someone making a bunch of noise or hacking or something.

But I also find sharing a bowl to be about the same as sharing a joint.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

My 600w cabinet went to flower the 21st. Its a little crazier now but here are some shots from last Friday.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2014)

I only take green hits so I guess I don't really care who/what comes after me. My whole life I've had a habit of putting the lighter over the bowl after my hit to extinguish it, habit from the old days when I actually ran out of weed. I can't remember the last time I didnt have weed (years) so I'm dumping partial smoked bowls all the time. I feel bad when I dump it out cuz I hear all the broke stoners cry in my sub conscience!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a killer little cab SomeGuy. I bet that thing produces pretty good.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That's a killer little cab SomeGuy. I bet that thing produces pretty good.


Thanks man! 10.5 oz of nugs and about an ounce of popcorn last round. I think I will beat that this time around.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 26, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> DST i just spent my bday and bday alone. i dont have to look for guys; i just need the right one. i have had m0vie stars and athletes after me. instead of flaming me, they should be nice or shut the fuck up, these guys were digging up face pix and posting them. not cool. not cool at all. i'm a great friend and a TERRIBLE ENEMY.
> 
> remember that


Since you already slammed me I'll just go ahead and throw out my limited impression of you. 1. You seem really full of yourself. 2. You try way too hard especially for (see #1) You have some obvious self esteem issues because you want everyone to know just how desirable you are, all the time. My wife is a hot blonde, about 9 years younger than you AND an RN making 100k. So if its any consolation to you, I most likely wouldn't look twice at you on the street  i.e.: "get over yourself" Hey, thats just what I see though!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

I bet you will. Vertical is the only thing keeping me from going LED right now. I can't afford to buy multiple fixtures that would work for vertical growing and I love vertical for the extra yield. I would really like to set up the amphitheater octagon deal I made again and run vertical after this round but won't be able to if I switch. 

I mainly want to switch for the energy savings. That would be the downside to running vertical for me is I will not get the lower electric bill I'm looking for. I will get more bud though...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> nothing i could have done,by the time i got to the end it was closed..what was you really expecting to get out of that thread?


lol theres nothing you coulda done...
http://www.modelmayhem.com/1091182
enjoy fellas


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

Well... I think I am running about 1900-2000 watts for all my grow junk. But that is two spaces. The 600w cabinet and the 400w tent, AC and Fans etc.. All hempy. 

More bud is always good. If they ever make a really great vertical LED tube thingy I would probably be tempted more...LOL

Got some LEDs in the tent. 21w par 38 white 3k color temp


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

Well..... She used the same screen name. Any Google search will turn that up, so I am guessing it was not hard to dig stuff up on her. 

I think Flaming Pie was right... This is NOT a dating site and mensa would do better off looking outside the forum. 


Can we forget this non mj bs and get back to the weed now??


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

It adds up quick, that's for sure. I'm running E&F and use an 80 watt air pump for the res. I bet between the pumps, fans and lights I'm running close to 900 total watts. I bet I could save $30-40/month by switching to LED lights. That doesn't amount to much weed


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice buckets SomeGuy! 

The cab is looking nice.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nice buckets SomeGuy!
> 
> The cab is looking nice.


Thanks Jig. Its even more overgrown right now. Its been almost a week in flower. The tent is busier too but Im not updating till they start to climb vertical in there.  STILL a ways to veg with that one. Still have left overs too if you are interested in trying again. (wink wink) lol 

Hope you guys are all better. We LOVED del mar and will go back. bubba touched the ocean for the first time and my girl boogie boarded for the first time.  So much fun. We bbq on the hotel deck at sunset watching the ocean and then ate artichokes, scallops, spare ribs and salads.  Went to the gas lamp the next afternoon. I really love San Diego man.



....and thanks for the buckets!!!  They are puurrrrfect. LOL (see what I did there) LOL


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds great! First time most things are awesome 
Cant say its the first time ive smoked this kind of cashmere but i still find it luxuriousawesome, nam nam.  This is going into the collectibles i plan on sending overseas by mail. If i put it inside a sextoy, and send it as gift, im good right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> At least describe my beauty. Sheesh. Did i mention i pull almost a g per w?


Oh, mensabarbie. What are we going to do with you? I am sorry you had a crappy birthday. Maybe it is best that you reboot yourself here. Use a username not trackable to your real life by anybody with access to Google. That was not so mensa.

I missed the drama in your TNT thread last night. I was however, the "first responder" with the pithy message of "in before the close". It was pretty obvious that the thread was going to have to close, you see. Not sure what happened but it was clear from my perspective that no good would come from your thread.

Girl, what's going on in your head? Your user name alone is enough to make any non-douche man run for the hills. Barbie? In LA? This is the worst idea I can think of - until you tack a Mensa on the front. Ok, I get it. You're smart and sexy. So why do you have to go and hide behind two awful clichés? You would be better of going by the name smartnsexy IMHO.

Were you born out there in El A? I suspect not. Your profile makes me think that you were drawn here by the image. How's that working for you?

Rethink this shit. You are turning off every decent guy you meet when you lead with this crap. Tone it down. Show some depth. Totally rewrite your dating profile or you are going to continue to attract every guy you never want to meet. Something in your posts leads me to suspect that you may actually have a soul - use it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice to see everyone showing some class in the 600 today...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

I liked it when her "soul" threatened to send attack "niggas" to hurt everyone, then she threatened to turn her ex bf "ef bee eye" agent on everyone. She kept going on and on about how she has a 143 IQ and we are all idiots, and she was hot, and were ugly, she had a lot of money and we were broke asses, etc. She was incredibly abusive and deserved her slice of humble pie. All class.

Now, back to the killer 600W grows.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice to see everyone showing some class in the 600 today...


I wouldn't happen if we could like shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> ....and thanks for the buckets!!!  They are puurrrrfect. LOL (see what I did there) LOL


haha... corny dad joke. I love it.

What up CB. Everyone's rolling through today.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah... FUCK no likes. Shit's all messed up.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep... that's me posting 3 times in a row.

Clayton, your name made me think of that skit. I swear the best part/ deepest statement on America was where the white kids were in the car and CB calls em what he does. And they are so fucking stoked, giving high fives and all. Some weird psychological stuff going on with some folks.

It's good I don't have issues (lol... as I get ready to head of to my psych doc)


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd love to get my hands on some of those buckets. We should be buying our litter in those buckets me thinks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

If SomeGuy ever gets his fill of them, you can have mine. We go through about one a week.

Who needs square buckets???


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

sog growers! I just wanted to say something  haha youve seen my buckets, they just get worse and worse. lol
I have a dog in 6-8week leaning on its first node branching


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2014)

I would like to use them for another vertical RDWC setup. I ran the four bucket one but never did the 8-9 bucket one I had mapped out.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yep... that's me posting 3 times in a row.
> 
> Clayton, your name made me think of that skit. I swear the best part/ deepest statement on America was where the white kids were in the car and CB calls em what he does. And they are so fucking stoked, giving high fives and all. Some weird psychological stuff going on with some folks.
> 
> It's good I don't have issues (lol... as I get ready to head of to my psych doc)



Hi Jig, I wondered where you hung out. It's always nice when you make an appearance in my neighborhood. What was with your momentary banning? Hopefully this server thing will get cleaned up soon.

The Black White Supremacist was, in my opinion, one of the most genius social commentary skits of all time. That car scene was especially moving for me as well. 

Hope you are having a great day.

Much Love


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

Check out my latest homemade pro bubbler, lol. I did not think that one through and now im stuck with it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks man! 10.5 oz of nugs and about an ounce of popcorn last round. I think I will beat that this time around.


Was that you first time in that cab or first time doing vert?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

That's pretty ghetto hydro. 

I'm on 3 threads really, this one, my journal, and the picture of yourself thread. I used to check all my friends journals, but with the baby I'm just not into it anymore. SOrry everyone, I still love you.

My journal is kinda dead, I'm not really growing right now. It's a bit sad, but I am growing a little dancer (i think she's going to be a dancer when she grows up... and no... not that kind hahaha).

I've also been hanging on a home recording forum because I'm getting back into my music. Actually decided that I'll learn some folk songs and play some cafe's and coffee shops around here. I've missed performing. I used to be up in front of people all the time for various activities over the years. Moved to the mountains, grew a beard, and turned into a recluse. That time is now over. 

I'm also going to start tutoring again... I helped someguys girl with her math homework the other night and remembered just how much it made me happy. Why not do something you love, especially when it helps people, and you can charge $50 an hour for?

It's always fun bumping into you around campus. Reminds me of high school, seeing folks you didn't really cross paths with, but were always friendly with. Haha, there was this girl like that who never knew my name, just that I was always wearing sunglasses, so she called me "guy in shades". Would always hear her screechy voice calling after me "hey guy in shades... what up". My H.S. had 2,000 people in it, so we didn't all know each other.

Totally blabbing, but I don't care. Hope I haven't bothered anyone with my topics of choice. 

And the ban thing was just the screen, I never got locked out. Just odd... it happens when I try to send a PM. So Gen... I been meaning to write you back, but I can't. ???

Hope your day/ week are good bro. Nice to have you stop bye.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 26, 2014)

I second what DST said, if my partner /wife didn't smoke an ounce could last me , wow, I can't even imagine. Every time I roll a jay she magically appears, not complaining just saying...


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> I second what DST said, if my partner /wife didn't smoke an ounce could last me , wow, I can't even imagine. Every time I roll a jay she magically appears, not complaining just saying...


hahahahhha


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was that you first time in that cab or first time doing vert?


No that was my second time in the cabinet since rebuilding it. Ive been at it a while with cabinets...LOL I found vert a while back and have been pulling up to 8zips prior to this. The addition of AC to the cabinet and getting better at working in my space have increased my yield I think. I cant wait to see if I can dial the tent really well too.



ARGH
What sucks is that I can only view the active page of the 600. CAnt go back and view other pages once it moves on to the new page. This site has some issues..LOL


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Second that! Hahahahahahahaha "Just Sayin"


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 26, 2014)

LOL My wife bitches at me about how many plants that I grow but when we get down to 2 strains she asks why I didn't grow more!???!?!?! 

"We should slow down on smoking babe. We are getting low."

LMAO!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> ARGH
> What sucks is that I can only view the active page of the 600. CAnt go back and view other pages once it moves on to the new page. This site has some issues..LOL


LOL almost the same with me. Page goes white like it just stopped, but when i hit reload it shows. Sometimes i have to hit reload a few times.
Bukookie for those that missed it


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 26, 2014)

and women never get high and she can only smoke joints, not complaining mind you ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I've missed performing. I used to be up in front of people all the time for various activities over the years. Moved to the mountains, grew a beard, and turned into a recluse. That time is now over.
> 
> I'm also going to start tutoring again... I helped someguys girl with her math homework the other night and remembered just how much it made me happy. Why not do something you love, especially when it helps people, and you can charge $50 an hour for?.


She thought you were a great tutor jig! You have a math degree right?? If your serious about it I can look at what opportunities there might be.  

I love performance, music or otherwise. Not much into performing myself, but more about making it happen for those that do.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a few friends who were like:" My girl can only smoke joints. Its so fucking unappealing watching a girl take a bong hit". I dont follow.. Best way to get her quiet..
Right now i wish she would smoke again.. No baby this time either.. erhhm, id be a mess if i could not calm my thoughts, even tho i smoke i get a mess sometimes.. Afraid to think whats going through her mind. Shes been screaming more than ever in her sleep and she needs to see the dentist cause she bites down so hard when she sleeps her gums are hurting her. Also she has time for the doctor about her stressing sleep but since its not a "big" problem she has time almost a month from now.. 
Ah sry bout bad vibes.
A friend asked me the other day:"Georg, seriously im gonna ask you a question! You have to answer truthfully and fast! It needs to just come out from the heart directly after i ask you!
IF you HAD to choose, which one would you rather get a blowjob from...
Your mother or your father?"
Fucking spass


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

ewwwww.

Photos tonight prob.


----------



## SFguy (Mar 26, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Hey sixers. Did anybody miss me? Ive been trimming! Then i had to clean my house. Then i threw myself a bday party and only one person came. I guess thats the life of a hermit grower. Not gonna lie im sad i have no friends. I met sfguy last week tho and that was nice. He can also vouch that im a female. No need for vag pix.
> The good news is i got a half p of five gram nugs and another 3.5 of smaller. Still have about a pak to go but im sick pf it and started researching faster methods ie bowl trimmers and the like. Since i cure on the vine i dont think this will work. Anybody know how to do dry in bulk?


it was nice mensa.. 

600 i can vouch that shes female as if you guys.. and grows some dank too.. we had a fun time went to eat something like 330 in the morning. good times.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

When is tonight? I should be asleep now  Feeling higher than usual is so nice.. Wish i could do that everyday. Tried to play some dead island but the zombies are getting on my nerves. Think ill fall asleep to a movie called Bad ass2-Bad ass'es. lol
Dont wanna leave this tho- I have a feelin there will be some interesting but deleted post's when i wake+ some gorgeous Goji's  Whoa i was just about to write something totally inappropriate..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Like Like Like!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll play some dead island with you!

Possibly letting the goji go a couple more days. Everyone is at 8 weeks.

View attachment 3035194View attachment 3035195


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2014)

damn fine as all ways pie!


----------



## Macto (Mar 26, 2014)

holy crap that's some frost!!! good shit Pie!!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> A friend asked me the other day:"Georg, seriously im gonna ask you a question! You have to answer truthfully and fast! It needs to just come out from the heart directly after i ask you!
> IF you HAD to choose, which one would you rather get a blowjob from...
> Your mother or your father?"
> Fucking spass


This made me laugh! ya nutter Hydro. 

Oh, and if you have any issues getting to the previous page, GO BACK 2 pages...seems to work for me.

Nice Pr0n erry1.

Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, lost another 4-legged friend tonight 
Bobbie, our Manx had to be put down.
She had cancer in her lungs & elsewhere in her body and it was bad enough not to let her suffer any more.
But it came out of the blue as we thought maybe she was just sick with an infection or something else.
She made it to an estimated age of 10-1/2 to 12 years old (was a rescue cat from one of our old apartments).
She was such a sweetie, and was our final cat, and I'll miss her most of all.
I bury her in the back yard next to Katie tomorrow.
Carry on.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm very sorry friend.

...


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Booo, sorry to hear that Doobie. At least she can be close to her old friend and still close to the Doobster familia.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank fuk that grow is out of the way - FAIL!!!





Stuff from the grow....grrrrr.





Looks ok, but not great by a long chalk.....










Other cab - 





Pretty Puppy.





Off swimming soon with the wee yin, wife is also coming so should be fun!
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2014)

enjoy the swim lad! haul doesn't look bad at all.

never seen your cab empty before, that's a new one 

re the sharing a bowl thing. i'm in the pack it, rip it, finish it camp. if you have to take a second run at the b!tch. i remember at the cup when folks would leave a tube full of smoke and being like you gotta finish that buddy. then watching them stumble away from the stand trying to utter thanks lol. 

one more sleep D


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2014)

If that haul is a fail I cant wait for you to smash it out the park again lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Aye Don, if you can call it a sleep, lol...getting up at 3:30am 

It's not as bad as I thought Fred, but it's a shambles compared to previous runs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2014)

win some you lose some. my pal took all my FEM freebie s33ds i'd been given with purchases over the years and only hit about 20 oz under twin 6's he was gutted. he's been back and asked for casey jones pips as back up and took a load of snips off my two dog pheno's and the psycho n livers. he should be hitting a box with that much light easy.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Dogs





And into the kennel they go...with a Blue Pit for company. Just potted them up, gonna veg these out quite a bit. Then put the big trays in as planned (2 I think should do.).





peace, DST


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 27, 2014)

Werent empty for long that cab  Time to feed the girls! +N


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2014)

I have to uppot the FCJ seedlings and Goji Clones today, water the goji downstairs and Workout. Gotta hook up more CFLs for the uppotted plants because they won't be able to go into the tent for another week. Oh and make dinner. I can't start until 3:30 when Husband gets home to watch the baby.

The life of a Mom, Wife and Gardener.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 27, 2014)

DST, When do you trim? I swear you just posted pics of the cab stuffed full and BAM, just like that, it's empty and everything is hung. That's how it seems anyway, lol


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, inbetween running 2 business', looking after my son half days everyday except today thew whole day, and Friday when the wife is off, doing the shopping, making dinner, (taking the rubbish out, lmfao, how do I still have that job after nigh on 42 years??) and then running a number of grows, and all the shizz that goes with that.....to be honest, I have no idea when I trim, I think it's in my sleep, hehe. Seriously, I get up early when needs be.
The life of Me....


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Heres the grow down button ben....






























and now bath time at the mad hoooose!
slainte, DST


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 27, 2014)

Gotya. 

I just saw on the local news where someone's smart TV is getting hacked and someone is sending messages to these people through their TV. Talking about hurting the lady's 9 year old grandchild and stuff. It was pretty crazy to see where this person did it while the news crew was there even. Whoever is hacking the TV knew the news crew was there and typed fox new onto the screen. What a trip. It's through AT&T U-verse TV and AT&T is supposedly looking into it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2014)

I broke my smartphone a few weeks back.
The wife had to go behind my back and order a replacement because I was quite happy to free of cellphone slavery.
I only use the stupid thing for emergency calls, or for the wife to be able to call.
And every day I have to come up with an excuse to get online, as I'm about ready to pull the plug on my internet connection to my computer on any given day.
Did it to my TV 3 years ago and haven't looked back, and I _*loved*_ watching TV (was mostly addicted).
The internet has zero love from me.
E-mail, 3 shows on Hulu I keep up with, and am weaning myself off of youtube rapidly and only go if I'm looking for something specific.
I don't even bother with netflix anymore.
Life is so much sweeter without the digital tether...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds like a very busy yet gratifying life D  I'm sorta in limbo for now with my motivation or lack there of, but I may be doing it on purpose as I know soon as I get to Cali (June) it's gonna be none stop for a long time,,, but I'm looking forward to it really.


Doobs, idk where I'd be without the internet. Seeing as I dropped out real early ALLOT of what I know today was learned through the net.

Hey J, I got your email. I'd like to make a proper reply, real pita doing so from my phone though!


I been lurking pretty good on you guys lol, keeps it up peeps!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 27, 2014)

busy day for me but finally got there.... heres what i been upto


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll always use the 'net as a learning & information tool, don't get me wrong there, like when I mentioned youtube, I mean that I mostly use it to find "how-to" & DIY videos for projects I'm working on, or tutorials for learning stuff on my bass & keyboards and music software that I use.
Just becoming less enchanted with the rest of it, and with improving health I'm getting closer to being able to reliably go out and get involved with things & people, so a bit of cabin fever for the last 7 years has me chomping at the bit for non-internet based things is all.
Going to do some hiking this year to get my legs & lungs in shape for other things.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 27, 2014)

That sounds awesome Doob! I like hiking with my son and we don't go often enough, imo. He likes to bring binoculars and his bird book and we'll look up birds we see on the trail and document that we saw them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2014)

That's so cool, dez 
Hiking is a great family-type experience like that: good for the body, and good for the soul


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree with you 100%.

I don't know how the Basketball will affect our other activities but he's recently got into basketball and got a hoop for his birthday. He really seems to like shooting baskets with me and I suck so it's not lik ehe gets dominated when we play horse and stuff. His grandpa was over the other day and showed some skills that my son thought was pretty cool. Wifey played basketball in Jr high and with her dad growing up so she is better than me at shooting baskets, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey J, I got your email. I'd like to make a proper reply, real pita doing so from my phone though!


All good bro. No rush. Glad you saw it.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just a few shots from the cave

Grape God mom #1, topped and super cropped. Went into 5ga today as she was needing watered everyday and I'm going to be going on a trip for a few days coming up



GGxJF

GG Mom #2

This bitch wont stop eating up all the sun, first thought it was heat stress but light is as high as it will go and fans all over her. No one else is showing it either. She relaxes at night, she just loves her sun 
Kookie Remix(purple/blue pheno)


and some edibles I made, num num....


Looking good everyone, bet your ready to get out there who, wish I could be doing what your doing. But I'll live viciously through the pr0n of you


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

Looking damn healthy there Gigs! What kind of camera are you using?

DST - I have ten years of my life that I spent as a zombie Dad. Wait till you go to a school play and they turn down the lights. I snore way too loud!


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Zombie, I can relate to that just now , Mo 2 hours before they said, why the fuk I bothered I am not sure, sitting trying to stay awake at airport now, probably end up spending the long weekend asleep at Schiphol, lol......and I thought it was only, Jig who spent his vacation sleeping at the airport, hehe.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Gigs, is it me or are your pics all to one side....viewing on my phone so not sure. Look v happy.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 27, 2014)

Thread of the new grow in my sig, so I don't clog this up every day with pics haha


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 28, 2014)

doobie, thanks for the sentiment on me finding all the buttheads continually when I'm just trying to connect w ppl
gigg the plants look good
dst you make me feel lazy with that list of stuff that you do. 
everybody, pray for me or whatever. these trolls got a hold of my info so I'm hoping shit doesn't spread in a bad way and my most recent harvest is a pollinated fucking mess so I got quite a bit of useless shit instead of a lot of great work. so I may just have a good cry. if you see a pic or avi that might be me let me know.
goodbye internets.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> doobie, thanks for the sentiment on me finding all the buttheads continually when I'm just trying to connect w ppl
> gigg the plants look good
> dst you make me feel lazy with that list of stuff that you do.
> everybody, pray for me or whatever. these trolls got a hold of my info so I'm hoping shit doesn't spread in a bad way and my most recent harvest is a pollinated fucking mess so I got quite a bit of useless shit instead of a lot of great work. so I may just have a good cry. if you see a pic or avi that might be me let me know.
> goodbye internets.


Why would you give a shit what anybody on the internet thinks about you?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why would you give a shit what anybody on the internet thinks about you?


i cant agree more! FUCK THEM ALL! a bunch of fucks that could not get a hooker with a hundred dollar bill in there fly., and make some hash and pitch the beans it all good


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 28, 2014)

How awesome! Never knew one could write in color!!!


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2014)

getting close......


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 28, 2014)

Which one is that again?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn G... that's a fat bitch. Chunky as a monkey.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hell ya g, hope that I find something good in the 5 that came up. Planted the other 2 afgooie and still nothing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Which one is that again?


honeybee aka (royal jelly cut)


jigfresh said:


> Damn G... that's a fat bitch. Chunky as a monkey.


haha...yes she is a thick one.


giggles26 said:


> Hell ya g, hope that I find something good in the 5 that came up. Planted the other 2 afgooie and still nothing. Fingers crossed.


im sure you will,them f2's was made with that pheno...sucks about the afgooies.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea maybe I'll get lucky with the one I have lol. 

What's all in honeybee? Plush berry is one isn't it?


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea maybe I'll get lucky with the one I have lol.
> 
> What's all in honeybee? Plush berry is one isn't it?


honeybee=(plushberry(mom) x (purple kush x grapestomper og(dad))


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got back from the dispensary, Lowe's, and my local nursery.

Got this:
1/2z of Cantalope, 1/8th Sour Diesel, and 4 pre-rolls of blended buds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2014)

And finally got some new boots:


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 28, 2014)

Pic of the girls last night when the light came on. I needed to raise the light again and am almost out of room to raise it.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice looking boots Doob


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> honeybee=(plushberry(mom) x (purple kush x grapestomper og(dad))


 yea i have to get in to them so much goodness in my stash it gets hard to pick what to grow


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks for being a safe place where I could share my grow. 

you guys I just wanted to say goodbye. I am so lonely that I came to this site for some kind of friendship and I got only you guys and then a whole lot of mean strangers posting my personal info and links to my real life for no reason. I hope I never bragged about myself like they say I did. I'm gonna have some friends come and raid my grow for equipment before my parents come get all the stuff in my house. because I don't want to live anymore. I am gonna drive out to the desert someplace remote and shoot myself in the head. 

life is fucking miserable. fuck this.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks for being a safe place where I could share my grow.
> 
> you guys I just wanted to say goodbye. I am so lonely that I came to this site for some kind of friendship and I got only you guys and then a whole lot of mean strangers posting my personal info and links to my real life for no reason. I hope I never bragged about myself like they say I did. I'm gonna have some friends come and raid my grow for equipment before my parents come get all the stuff in my house. because I don't want to live anymore. I am gonna drive out to the desert someplace remote and shoot myself in the head.
> 
> life is fucking miserable. fuck this.


slow down right now,and sit yo ass down.......think befor you hurt your family,and the people in the real world who truely do love you.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2014)

really like them boots doobie,like for real..i could kick/sport them for sure.


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea i have to get in to them so much goodness in my stash it gets hard to pick what to grow


yup,so many good beans,and so lil time to run them all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks for being a safe place where I could share my grow. you guys I just wanted to say goodbye. I am so lonely that I came to this site for some kind of friendship and I got only you guys and then a whole lot of mean strangers posting my personal info and links to my real life for no reason. I hope I never bragged about myself like they say I did. I'm gonna have some friends come and raid my grow for equipment before my parents come get all the stuff in my house. because I don't want to live anymore. I am gonna drive out to the desert someplace remote and shoot myself in the head. life is fucking miserable. fuck this.


 shit i will drive out there and kick there asses if it will make you fell better baby, but that is not the answer.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 28, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks for being a safe place where I could share my grow.
> 
> you guys I just wanted to say goodbye. I am so lonely that I came to this site for some kind of friendship and I got only you guys and then a whole lot of mean strangers posting my personal info and links to my real life for no reason. I hope I never bragged about myself like they say I did. I'm gonna have some friends come and raid my grow for equipment before my parents come get all the stuff in my house. because I don't want to live anymore. I am gonna drive out to the desert someplace remote and shoot myself in the head.
> 
> life is fucking miserable. fuck this.


Bad Grows, can be devastating as can LA life, do yourself favor get out but life is way too short to give up, particularly if you are smart and pretty and most important , can grow great pot.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 28, 2014)

i have grown some good stuff but right now I got a room full of hermie shit that all I can do is blow it. I don't think I can make it to my next harvest as I'm still vegging them. I'm just sad and tired of failing at everything. I cant keep doing this. i'm tired.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks for the kind words genuity, Dr and hippy. but I still am in too much pain to bear


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 28, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> i have grown some good stuff but right now I got a room full of hermie shit that all I can do is blow it. I don't think I can make it to my next harvest as I'm still vegging them. I'm just sad and tired of failing at everything. I cant keep doing this. i'm tired.


Since you're still in the veg stage, I would shut it down, take a break and start over....sometimes you need to back away and look at things in a new light.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2014)

You need to get off the internet and meet some real people. Go back home. LA isn't for people who are lonely. And talk to a therapist, like tonight or tomorrow. And that's for real.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2014)

Your family & friends would be heartbroken if you weren't there anymore, mensa.
Do as jig suggests and seek out a professional to talk to about the ways you're feeling.
And I'm sure your attorney can suggest a company that offers an Online Privacy Protection service where they will scour the internet for your pics & info and automatically send Cease & Desist notices to the websites with your unlawfully posted personal info so that you're less likely to run into trouble down the road.
At the same time, if these people continue to post your info & pics, then unleash your attorney on them and let him/her do what they do best and go after the guilty persons. 

Just don't let the trolls win.
And you can shut down your grow & regroup yourself, or use your current grow as therapy, and give them all the TLC they deserve as you sort through this temporary mess.
And it is temporary.
Tomorrow_* is *_worth waking up to.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Your family & friends would be heartbroken if you weren't there anymore, mensa.
> 
> Tomorrow_* is *_worth waking up to.


That's real talk. ^^^

Nice boots bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

*blue pit dad with some girls**
Purple wreck beast *


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2014)

Keep packing on the frost....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2014)

Do you even grow bad plants gigs? I swear there are a few people on the 6 who just knock the ball out the park every single time. As much as I'd like to be a part of that group, I have some real shitty grows mixed in with the winners. It's cool... we can't all be perfect.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Do you even grow bad plants gigs? I swear there are a few people on the 6 who just knock the ball out the park every single time. As much as I'd like to be a part of that group, I have some real shitty grows mixed in with the winners. It's cool... we can't all be perfect.


Lol sometimes I have some that slip through the cracks but they tend to do ok just disappointed in the end. You knock it out of the park with hydro. I'm not so hot with that. I know soil like the back of my hand


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2014)

Harvest Critical Sensi Star. Amazing tops on the plants. Very big. The secondarys were ok. 

Was really annoyed how much larf I had left on the plant tho. Could of been an ounce per plant in just airy buds. I think I needed to trim the undergrowth more. 

Left the thin shit on the plant and that will be turned into cannabutter monday or tues. Unless I can use turkey bags to make the butter in. Is there a liner you can use in a crockpot?



Top Tier is One plant and bottom is the other.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

they look delicious pie  

why do you want a liner for the crock pot? 

and use that turkey bag to decarb first....also lecithin is very important for budder imo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2014)

Cause I don't want to ruin the crock pot. I need a big ass crock pot and my mom is he only one I cN borrow.

what is lenthin?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2014)

I thought I decarb by heating to 160 or somehing?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

you won't ruin the crockpot pie...I use the wifes all the time  

I think I decarbed @ 180f for ten minutes or so..I think

lecithin is the key to the magical kingdom of medibles. It's an cooking additive. 

here is fumbles' advice to me.. she is one of the best medible makers on here imo. Plus she's just really cool https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-163.html#post9768924

I trust her advice 100%



For 300 grams trim I use about 3 glugs around the pan of liquid lecithin. But I don't use it until after the cooking process, when you are melting the butter back down...

I don't think there would be a difference with the gas oven, but you can add a couple minutes to the time to compensate if you want. Yes, use dried trim. If using a crock pot, it needs to have a warm setting, not just low and high. Low is too hot and could burn your butter. If you don't have one with a warm setting you can do in oven at 185f overnight. 

After your decarbed trim has cooled...for 300 grams trim, I use 



Melt 16 sticks butter in crock pot insert. Add your 300 grams and stir well until all coated. Add enough water to cover by an inch. Seal tightly with foil and put in oven set at 185f, or crock pot with warm setting. I put it in before I go to bed around 10 or 11, then shut it off when I get up around 7. Let cool a couple hours, or until cool enough to handle, but not too long. 


Set up a collander over a big pot, or use a pasta pot with a steamer insert, Line the collander/strainer with several layers of cheesecloth. I squeeze the butter out in small handfuls as you will get more butter back out of the trim than doing it all at once. Just put the handful into a big ziploc (i will tell you what to do with it later




after you squeeze all the butter you can out of it. Do this until you get down to the last couple of handfuls, then you can pour the rest into the cheesecloth. Gather the corners up and squeeze the hell out of it. You can just put it in the ziploc when done. 


Now is when you take the pot of butter/water and stick it in the fridge. When solid, take several layers of paper towels and lay on counter, have a couple more handy. Run a knife around the edge of your pan to loosen the butter. Carefully tip the pan over the sink with your hand on top of the butter to catch it - the water will come gushing out lol - drain as much as you can out of the pan and remove the butter block, lay it down on the paper towels with the side that was toward the water on the towels. Take your other paper towels and push and blot any excess water off the butter block.


Using a sharp knife, cut the butter into smaller pieces for easier melting and add to dry pot, melt over med-low heat. (This butter is strong enough that I add 4 more sticks of butter here) As it is melting add your liquid lecithin, about 2 to 3 glugs around the pan. You can make it without, but you will def notice the difference. The lecithin is the key to the magic kingdom




You can find it at any health food store or larger grocery stores' health food isle.


When all melted down, pour into containers and put in freezer. Take out and use as wanted.


For the stuff in the ziploc, keep it in the freezer until you want to use it and take out as much as you need at a time. You can use it to make milk or cream. Just take some and make a cheesecloth bundle and soak it in the milk or cream over low heat. DO NOT LET BOIL. I let it simmer for an hour and shut it off. Then just squeeze as much milk/cream out as you can and toss it. You can use the milk or cream to make hot chocolate, mac and cheese, ice cream, etc






Let me know if you do the dry ice hash and I will show you how to utilize that​


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 29, 2014)

FP - there are liners for crock pots but you really don't need one. I use my crock pot for making butter sometimes and use it for cooking stews and shiz sometimes. The inner component of a crock pot is stone ware that shouldn't ever stain or have anything stick that won't come off. Mine cleans up pretty easy after


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I am gonna buy a liner for my moms crock pot and borrow hers.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2014)

What are you making pie?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2014)

A slow day in the 6, so...
... tool pR0n?







Always need one when you don't have one.
Now I can cut off the original handlebar weights on my scooter and put on the spiffy custom ones I bought a few months ago.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have that exact same dremel doobs!!

and yes it is a slow slow day here in the 6, I'll throw up some pr0n



she should yield well, or so I hope lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What are you making pie?


I was gonna start with butter and then figure it out from there. Haha. Prob caramels first.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2014)

Mmmmm.....
... caramels...
... with cannabinoids in them...
... argrrglrrglrrglrl...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was gonna start with butter and then figure it out from there. Haha. Prob caramels first.


Butter is simple. I make a shit ton of budder and oil. Here's some 1g cookies I just made. I really think oil is much easier then budder but it's probably cuz I don't like waiting for it to separate lol. If you have any questions feel free to ask. I've been making edibles for quite awhile now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2014)

Some random stickers I'll be applying to my scooter, and a bifter of a 50/50 mix of Sour Diesel & Cantaloupe skinned up & ready to fumar...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 29, 2014)

I get to rent one of these next week (or next weekend) so I can level out the Great Dane-lumpified & bumpified back yard:
($80 to rent for a day)







The yard is so bad we have to worry about spraining or snapping an ankle when walking about because of the previous owner's huge Great Dane (and a couple of other smaller dogs) apparently loved to dig & scratch at the lawn & dirt.
Will till it, then move some of it downhill to level it out a bit and then drag it and reseed it a bunch of times as the lawn grows back in through the summer.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2014)

very fun job you are gonna have in a few weeks....
well i liked it,when i had to do it.

the blue grass grows strong in my yard.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2014)

The last times I had to do some tilling was with an old front-tined beast that was like wrasslin' an angry & starving bear that's digging & tearing at the ground to get at some food.
This one I'll be renting is self-propelled and rear-tined, so will be a lot less abuse on me.
Will have a nice & smooth yard when it's all said & done.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2014)

I think its funny the breed is called great dane.. And in Denmark we call it Grand Danois. lol Bit french? 
Of for sisters birthday.. Looong day ahead.. Hope you have a good Sunday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2014)

I am almost finished with the paintjob on my scooter 

Was going to do some pics, but figured it was time to do a video.

It's just a teaser to show how it's turning out so far, so only shows one piece.
And the paint is dry.
You all will see it next after it's re-assembled. 

Until then...
(the song is one I've been working on and I call it "*Terminator 4.20*")

[video=youtube_share;6H0pQXoGR7U]http://youtu.be/6H0pQXoGR7U[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2014)

That paint job is bad ass. Awesome job!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 30, 2014)

Awesome paint work there doob, you wouldn't believe that a stoner did that


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2014)

Fucking bad ass doobs!

So I might of found new home after the many many problems this site has been having and it's not looking like they are wanting to fix any. We will see, but until then I will be posting on another forum that actually works. If you care to follow my work hit me up. 

I'll still be posting in here from time to time.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2014)

That aint no normal stoner  Awesome job.. Cant wait to see the finished outcome..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks, all 
Will start the re-assembly today.

I'm ordering one of these on Tuesday:

[video=youtube_share;YUYMbqFrdVk]http://youtu.be/YUYMbqFrdVk[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, hope everyone is doing well. Breeders Boutique came second in the indoor category of the Tenerife Secret Cannabis cup. Not sure what the % thc was but we entered Genuity's Fireballs, thanks for that bru, much appreciated. There was 34 entries in our category so we are well chuffed with the result. The judging is totally legit, we took pictures of how they do it. I will post our trip pics when I get back. Slainte DST, Don, Mr West in absentia, sorry you couldn't be here bru.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats to Breeder's Boutique and to Genuity!
Way cool 

Looking forward to pics.
It's almost like you all went off to Kung Fu Island to battle the Fiendish Dr. Wu armed with Fireballs Stoned Monkey style Kung Fu to defeat your enemies with


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha how great! Congratz!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations.
Good products produce good results.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow dude. that's great news. Congrats.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2014)

very wow....the club 600 rocks..much love.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2014)

I just had to come back and say how cool that is. Good job Gen.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 30, 2014)

^^^^ditto^^^


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sure some EXTRA celebration was in order when you found out, lol


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 30, 2014)

Very good to hear. you must be stoked with your result. Out of 34 entries, 2nd place is an amazing achievement


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2014)

Genuity, 

You must make a fire OG x cherry pie for me. Or another strain with pain relief and high potency and name it flaming pie.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2014)

i have fireballs and cherry puff now and waiting on the cherry pie cut so it could happen he does not have those cuts he used fak from og raskel and cherry puff from gage green i think

mad props guys had to add this pie side tracked me cant wait to flower them


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats g. That's some awesome news bro!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

B B Bitchin Dudes!

The love child is getting bigger and really showing the Ace of Spades pink center:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2014)

Now i cant even access my subscriptions. Shitty site.. Ive lost the menu's at top.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 31, 2014)

everything s gong to hell here. sadly if they do not fix all this I will probably just become more active somewhere else not because I don't like riu better than any where else because I do but seems everyday less and less of those I talk to log on anymore, and all the longer threads I was a part of are now so difficult to navigate that It just isn't worth the headache.

anyways to all those I have talked shop with and to those I have yet to meet my user name is always urban1026835 so feel free to send me a message.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;vrO3TfJc9Qw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrO3TfJc9Qw[/video]
hahahaha  gj spies


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2014)

FYI for anyone missing their control panel... the address is always:

rollitup.org/usercp.php


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2014)

haha doh.. Thx man.. Also found subscriptions under quick links


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, shit seems extra messed up today.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2014)

Starting to put ol' Betsy back together:
I call all my things "Betsy": guns, cars, motorcycles, bicycles, electric drills, R/C cars & boats, aerosol cans, bongs, pipes, spliffs. All of them.
What do you all name your stuff?



























And here's my "To Do" list for the day:

*Smoke weed.*
*Mount lights from chains & hooks in celing in garage and over workbench to the shelf.*
*Mount fender & front wheel.*
*Mount seat & rear panels.
**Smoke weed.*
*Secure wires with ties under frame (etc) and bundle & tape-wrap together as needed.*
*Mount battery tray and all components and attach wires & plugs.*
*Mount front cowl.
**Smoke weed.*
*Mount handlebar covers (incl. speedo & headlight).*
*Remove air cleaner cover, degrease it, and paint it silver.
**Remove rear fender again and pull off the license plate & reflectors and then paint it silver.
**Smoke weed.*
*Remove drive cover plate and drill venting holes for the variator and the clutch.
**Smoke weed.*
*Make a clutch holder tool.*
*Install 5g rollers.*
*Remove clutch and install kevlar belt.
**Smoke weed.*
*Reassemble variator and attach drive cover plate.
Attach running boards.
**Smoke weed.*
*Drill out the ends of bolts in handlebar end weights or cut them off, grind the bolt stubs flat enough to use vise grips on them and remove them at all costs so the flashy new bar weights can be installed.
**Smoke weed.*
*Re-attach the air cleaner cover.
*&#8203;*Smoke weed.*

Bonging out on some Cantaloupe Haze and then out to hang some 48" T-12's in the garage so I can finally see what I'm doing.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

My work van is named Betty White, lol. She's an older white Ford Econoline van.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh yeah! I remember you mentioning that 
I liked the name from being a kid and being into Davy Crockett who named three of his rifles: "Old Betsy", "Pretty Betsy", and "Fancy Betsy".






==========
*from: http://bcyesteryear.com/node/497

*A Tale of Four Rifles: All Proudly Owned by David Crockett*


For David Davy Crockett (1786-1836), it was the best of times, it was the worst of times. The folk hero, frontiersman, soldier, storyteller, politician and defender of the Alamo was born near Limestone, Tennessee at the convergence of Limestone Creek and the Nolichucky River in the short-lived State of Franklin. Two counties, Washington and Greene, claim his birthplace. 






(Crockett as he appeared while in politics, replica of the pioneer's cabin on the Nolichucky River)



Although Crockett likely possessed countless rifles throughout his 49 years on this earth, four stand out prominently. The first one was an unnamed .48-caliber flintlock that he acquired when he was about eight years old. With it he attained the hunting skills and resulting reputation that would remain with him beyond the grave.The second weapon honored Crocketts service in the Tennessee State Assembly in 1822. His Lawrence County constituents presented him with a .40-caliber flintlock crafted by James Graham. Davy affectionately named it Old Betsy, after his oldest sister. When he dropped out of politics in 1835 and headed for Texas, he gave the weapon to his son, John Wesley Crockett. It was later handed down to Bob Crockett, grandson of the pioneer, who reportedly brought down much game with it before retiring it to honor his legendary grandfather.
About 1834, Davy was awarded a third firearm from his friends who were members of the Whig Society of Philadelphia. Pretty Betsy, as he called it, cost $250 and was paid for from donors each contributing 50 cents.
The Memphis Commercial Appeal described the unique relic as being of the flintlock type, with a .40-caliber bore. The barrel length was later shortened from 46 inches to 40.5 inches.
It was impressively covered with gold and silver. The stock was trimmed in sterling silver with figures of the Goddess of Liberty, a raccoon, a deer's head, an elks head and other designs. The guard over the trigger displayed a silver alligator and underneath the stock was the inscription, Constitution and Laws.
Along the upper portion of the barrel were gold letters that read, Presented by the young men of Philadelphia to the Hon. David Crockett of Tennessee. Similar lettering near the muzzle said, Go ahead, referring to the backwoodsmans famous admonition to "Be sure you are right, then go ahead." After the presentation, the outdoorsman amused his audience by shooting holes in quarters as they were tossed in the air. 
Arkansas Secretary of State John M. Crockett, a great-grandson of the famous Tennessee pioneer, inherited Fancy Betsy in 1903. Because of its splendor, it never encountered the same exploits as the other three.
None of the aforementioned rifles played a role in the Battle of the Alamo. While it is not known what rifle (or rifles) Davy used to defend the fortress, it was not one of the three previously mentioned. On March 6, 1836, Santa Anna's Mexican army broke down their barricade and massacred the garrison during a 13-day siege, leaving no defender as a witness. Crockett earned even more acclaim for bravery for dying while defending the fortification.
Many stories of courage are related regarding this dreadful battle in which the defenders of the church gave their lives willingly, but in doing so slew or wounded eight of their assailants to one before the last brave soul was overcome. In 1898, 70-year-old Bob Crockett visited the Alamo. 
He drew the attention of local media who depicted him as being a typical southern gentleman, medium height, white hair and beard and standing straight as an arrow. The hallowed ground where his grandfather, David Bowie, William Travis and 169 other determined supporters perished likely moved him. 
Those of us who were captivated by Walt Disneys Davy Crockett phenomenon in the 1950s will fondly recall Fess Parker, who played the role of Davy Crockett, frequently referring to his rifle as Old Betsy. He and his family of rifles left behind a colorful legacy.

==========


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

That's cool Doob. My wife had nice things to say about your paint job. It really looks sick!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I really didn't expect the paint job to turn out so well. You should post a pic of each layer so we can see the progression.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone in here use vaporizers?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2014)

dedicated to riu

[video=youtube_share;Cqg3kcwAgso]http://youtu.be/Cqg3kcwAgso[/video]


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

yup.. I like an HG1100 heat gun and a volcano solid valve kit personally. on the go by vabor-dab pen works well.  


I actually have two of the gun/volcano setups. (poor mans volcano). My two setup cost less than one volcano...LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

Your in socal I think Dez.. Jig said he met up with you. I am sure I could arrange a test if you are looking into them. Jig can vouch for the setup I got too.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I'm in south orange county, Irvine area. I have a cheap one that I was using for a while but it stopped working very well so I went back to smoking my buds. I have been researching vapes and was wondering if anyone else in here liked them and what they used.

I'd like to try yours out. I'd like to see it though too. Can you post any pics of the setup?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2014)

Ill snap some this week and post them. There might be some somewhere in my journal...


Here we go.. found one!.. LOL I can break down use for you too if you go this route. I have been using it for about 6+ years now. Virtually all we use besides edibles. CAnt even remember when I last smoked.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I would love to find a pen style one that worked well with dry herbs. It seems the ones out there don't work anywhere near as advertised. I've had opportunity to try a few of them and didn't like any of them.

EDIT: Pax by Ploom seems to work pretty good but it's too pricey.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

I ordered an Extreme Q by Arizer to replace my sucky one. Hopefully it works as well as the reviews say.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I ordered an Extreme Q by Arizer to replace my sucky one. Hopefully it works as well as the reviews say.



We have had one for about 5years works great, not to bad to clean , got it because we were moving into rv , now that I am no longer in rv would rather do joints. Always liked the taste and when I vape it just doesnt taste as good, IMHO...


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. Very cool


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 31, 2014)

Man my computer wouldn't let me near this site.

Congrats BB crew. The fireballs must be something special but not surprised considering who, where, and what.

I tried to REP DOOBIE but I couldn't so Nice Job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't even find fireballs on the website.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can't even find fireballs on the website.


I looked again also, and have been looking since the few I've seen in the 600. Maybe this is a sign that it's coming soon. I hope.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2014)

dst sent some f2 out as freebies. i put down some blue pit pollen down on some dogs and a purple wreck to night cherry puff, og kush and blue pit will be two weeks before they get hit


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> dst sent some f2 out as freebies. i put down some blue pit pollen down on some dogs and a purple wreck to night cherry puff, og kush and blue pit will be two weeks before they get hit


Sounds like some good sheit right there. I just started my veggies and just got a foot of new snow 2 days later.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 31, 2014)

Did someone say Fireballs? These are the 3 that I was sent as freebies.


Popped in 2 days and this is about a week from pop.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I figured out what they're doing! They're removing a line of code from the site every week or 2 and it's a test to see how long people will stay for. Eventually you'll come to the site and it will just be the riu logo with no links. Just a logo and a white page. We'll be saying (to ourselves of course cuz it's just a page and a logo) I wonder if they're gonna get the site fixed up soon??


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2014)

it's a bad April fools joke....and it's like the energizer bunny as it keeps going and going...bad.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm now posting on another site. This has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 31, 2014)

you still under the same handle?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> you still under the same handle?


Pretty close, can't miss it if you see it


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2014)

great minds think alike, exactly how I got into mine this morning. This is my 2nd attempt to post as I got blocked first time, lol.....and that was after me defending RIU in the post for it's tardiness, even more ironic really.



jigfresh said:


> FYI for anyone missing their control panel... the address is always:
> 
> rollitup.org/usercp.php


as for Fireballs, they ae given to special customers (6'ers and the like) as Freebies. Whether they will be on the site in the future to purchase is up to the creator All i can say is, LOVING the balls of fire!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I'm glad I got some  can't wait to pop them. They got quite the journy until then as so do I.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2014)

So D, was it the same pheno that i smoked back in Nov of fireballz? I preferred that to the gsc lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2014)

Exactly the same lad.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2014)

mine have got big they will be nicely veged same with the blue pit when i get to flower them.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2014)

*GPP*(genetic profile potential)

new word for the 600^^^^?


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2014)

The GP will be getting released for the Fireballs shortly I think they'll release a video with all the lab tests. Looks like they have changed the picture uploader......can't seem to work it out. Got a few pics uploaded though.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2014)

Various pics.....
















































more to come.....


----------



## supchaka (Apr 1, 2014)

I just found this pic of Rolli working on the site last week, so its safe to say something is being done!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks awesome D!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2014)

I still have yet to experience a lot of things some of you guys get to do. It seems you guys travel a lot and get to see lots of neat things.

Congrats again on the award/trophy.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I still have yet to experience a lot of things some of you guys get to do. It seems you guys travel a lot and get to see lots of neat things.
> 
> Congrats again on the award/trophy.


Join a seed company

Looking good DST


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Cof 
I think I may have had an opportunity for something like that at one time but took a regular job and lost the opportunity. I think it was mostly due to my access to growing space as I have a 5x11 here and an empty 10x12 someplace else. Now I have another 10x10 space at my disposal too but can't find the time to fill them all up, lol. If I could convince wifey to let me grow full time again, I would be in weed heaven 

For now I'm happy running the single 600 because it doesn't require too much time to keep up with. Allows me time to find construction work and complete it.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2014)

I actually am starting a grow in the 10x10. We popped some beans end of last week and over the weekend (Hericheese and Jamaican). A buddy has offered to help take care of a grow so off we go. He plans to buy the equipment and take over the space at some point but I'm not sure I want to let go of the space. I would need more equipment to run all three spaces but that's not too difficult to get. It's the grow space that seems to come at a premium for me.

EDIT: I am stoked for the BB guys and wish you nothing but the best in your endeavors. There's good genetics to be had there and it makes me happy to see them being spread around. That's how it should be, good genetics at good prices. Thank you BB


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Exodus Cheese SCROG's @ 13 weeks 12/12.

(I've started to chop em but it's gonna take me a couple of shifts to trim these beasts)

View attachment 3039764
View attachment 3039768


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Dog S1 @ 13 weeks 12/12.

(chop next week)

View attachment 3039773
View attachment 3039775View attachment 3039776
View attachment 3039777

View attachment 3039778


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 7, 2014)

We're Back!!!!
Hope everyone is well out there. 

Place looks a bit better, too 
Good job RIU!


Finished my scooter while we were all away, too:


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

What an awesome first post Doobie! Congratufuckinglasions  Looks sick lol
Oh so much to share and no time! Ill be back laters. Wohoo club 600 lives on


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Uh i LIKE  But i have to wait 14 seconds to do so  haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2014)

So wheres the like button? Surely we dunt have to sign in via farsebook? Nice scooter doobs mate bet you get some looks onit


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Right next to reply


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> This came out cooler in my head


looks cool enough in my head chaka! props.

damn it feels good to be back! what's cracking 600?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Cant upload a picture :/ How did you do it doobs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

whodat in humboldt! shit's about to get errr more real lol. grats buddy


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 7, 2014)

I checked the site this morning out of habit expecting nothing and was presently surprised.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

testing pic upload

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

oh well. anyone tried from an online host?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

I think thats what doobs did. Sux if i have to make an account to some pic uploader thingie.
Edit: And the LIKE buttom seems to have left again, lol.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 7, 2014)

wooohooo


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 7, 2014)

What up 6. Just took a little casey jones clone down for the ole head stash jar.
Courtesy of those damn fine gentlemen at the breeders boutique.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 7, 2014)

For that one I just had one already uploaded to photobucket and linked to it in my message.

For the pics below I used the "Upload a File" button down on the lower-right hand side of my reply box as I type this out.

 



 

 

The uploader gives you the choice of "Thumbnail" or "Full Size", and also an option to insert all newly uploaded images at "Full Size", but it means duplicates if you already have some of the pics in your post already.
Anywho, it seems to work great on my end, and I hope it does for you.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seems to be the standard setup for mmj forum's from what I saw while riu was down.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Seems like nice quality photos. Dunno why but i get this: There was a problem uploading your file.
Edit: Guess you only have a few like's a day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

for some reason straight upload a file fails still. meh oh well. can't have it all first day i guess lol.

scooter's looking pretty damn fine Doobs!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

And we're back lol, hows all my fellow 600 ers doing? Whats the script with the new rep/trophy system, its now showing me as a new member but ive been on here since 2010 and got over 2000 posts lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

So I got rep for some pics I posted before the down time.
Now I come back and the photos are invalid attachments?


What's with the colour pallette fail? lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi. I'm a new member. This looks like a cool thread!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2014)

Holy shit am I dreaming? 

Do we really have a working site with likes?

It's good to have the 6 back!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 7, 2014)

Right. I can use any browser too. So, who's using what led lights now? I'm looking to switch. I'm done with ballasts!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Whats going on here? Freaky shit!
Also uploading this copy of a picture thats been edited in paint was no problem but cant upload my normal files :/
Freaky freaky!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys. I really missed you all. Really fucking cool to have a like button. Shit just feels right finally.

So glad to be back kickin it with yall.

I'm using LED's now. They kick ass. And well worth the investment when considering electricity costs.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2014)

my withdrawal pains are easing and my breathing is returning to normal...missed my growing buddies. Glad to be back.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Apr 7, 2014)

Rolling down the Tarmac. Guess I should go airplane mode. Next stop Atlanta


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello New Member and welcome.. ahaha jk it will change soon
Missed you too man. iD LIKE YOUR POST BUT I GUESS IVE USED MY DAYLI LIKES  Woops caps lock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

that is some freaky shizz hydro, looks almost like a see through ( and I hate to say it man, larvae of some kind on the right ) the left maybe a freak gnarled leaf?!?! best guess. hope your bug free man.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2014)

Lol, now the likes have disappeared. So good to see you all. The break reminded me of summers off from school. Wouldn't see your friends for a little while then pick up when we all get back together.

Just to bring it back a little..... BIG CONGRATS to the B.B. boys!!! 2nd place Copa Interior. Nice fellas. Props to the breeder too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

much love jig! it was pretty cool, good chilled peeps, nice venue, sunshine smoking and lot of smoking. props to Gen! everything blind tested and scored unlike the cup in holland which is so rigged it's not funny.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2014)

It's only rigged if you're not a big advertiser in High Times.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 7, 2014)

I wonder how much better it will be in here now. Seems quite a bit different to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

you're not kiddin' those guys are pirates.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 7, 2014)

I have to log in again whenever I click on anything except the like button. Posting takes a log in, changing pages takes a log in, Watched threads also takes a log in. Fucked up...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2014)

found the place but cant seem to uplaod or fuck all haha


----------



## zibra (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello to all my friends in club 600. I like the new look  haha!


----------



## zibra (Apr 7, 2014)

oh i see u can't upload pictures from a file, hmmm....
it only works with direct loading from another host. week 2


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2014)

finally upload a pic,,,, been goin a week now with these in my new set up happy days lads


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

It's back! I missed you guys! FB is just not the same as RIU.

Love Child turned out to be male! I knew it. The males are always so much more vigorous!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

How do I fix my sig?


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/ last post in here mohican


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Sunni!

It worked for a second and then I made the picture smaller and the download errored. Now the signature option is gone.

I will try again later.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Sunni!
> 
> It worked for a second and then I made the picture smaller and the download errored. Now the signature option is gone.
> 
> ...


were still working out allt he bugs, so hopefully itll work!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

This looks great! It is so fast now! Bravo


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2014)

alright,alright,alright......


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that is some freaky shizz hydro, looks almost like a see through ( and I hate to say it man, larvae of some kind on the right ) the left maybe a freak gnarled leaf?!?! best guess. hope your bug free man.


No larvae. Its been there since i spotted it and is part of the plant. But i have no best guess other than its a mutant freakish growth 
The hard green dot on the left seems to be a seed growing outside. FREEEEEEEAK!
Argh the darn photo uploader! I wanna post some more..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Like Like Like!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

glad to hear it's not a bug! external seed growth eh. very odd.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 7, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Right. I can use any browser too. So, who's using what led lights now? I'm looking to switch. I'm done with ballasts!


why ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably temps. My Kessils do have separate power supplies with cords. It is a pain but the lights are worth the trouble 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 7, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> why ?


Repeated problems with radio frequency interference from digital ballasts has attracted unwelcome attention from the power company. I have a ballast that wrecks the power meter's radio when it comes on. I could get a mag ballast and solve the problem, but now I see all my ballasts as enemies, lol. I don't think I can have that happen again...So I'm seeing some pretty good grows now with leds and want to get in on that.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah yes - the dreaded homing beacon!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

Goji Og


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2014)

Where the hell did the likes go again.

I knew I was in a dream lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

haha LIKE 
Its playing with us!  Or is it a new day.. oh yeah


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

White Widow. Actually it is pretty easy using a 2. site for picture uploading. Dont even have to register or anything. Nice..
Smoking on some hash called P12 and feeling good


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 7, 2014)

Before I finished up the paint job, I removed the plastic cover to the speedometer and added higher speed numbers to give me an idea of how "fast" I'm going.
The speedometer used to only show a maximum indicated speed of 45mph, so I measured between the wider-spaced marks and added more numbers (vinyl stickers).
I ended with the "highest" speed attainable by mankind...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 7, 2014)

By the way...
...
"Well-Known Member" sounds like something my hand would say when describing my nether-regions after a 7-day Mountain Dew-fueled fap-binge on tumblr.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

What the...? Is it 4 likes a day or what? You know i like that awesome speedometer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2014)

glad we got the site back. looking good doobie man i will have to get some pics up the dogs are rocking and put in my alligator kush cuttings last night to do the f2 cross before i move.


----------



## RL420 (Apr 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Goji Og


Nice goji, wish it was a bigger resolution though. I'm running a goji right now, hit a female on 5 reg seeds.

Just upgraded to a 600w finally aswel, that's why im here. What kind of yield increase should i expect compared to my 400? +25%?


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2014)

looking good 600......


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

That is a ton of hash!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys. I really missed you all. Really fucking cool to have a like button. Shit just feels right finally.
> 
> So glad to be back kickin it with yall.
> 
> I'm using LED's now. They kick ass. And well worth the investment when considering electricity costs.


Jig, my new found friend thats in my class that hooked me up with some awesome bud he grew awhile back is wanting to switch to LED'S. I told him about your grow and he was wondering about the distance from the plants and bleaching them. He was checking out 1 brand and I suggested him to at least view your thread but figured I'd ask you personally for my self also. I read where its real easy to get the lights to close and figured you'de have 1 great starting point for him to go by. Just trying to help a friend out.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2014)

I never got bleaching. They just burned when they got too close from heat... but they were within 2 or 3 inches of the chips on my lights, and like I said just burning. And for reference I have bleached buds before many times with my HID's so I know what it looks like. LED's are the way to go in my opinion. I got the same g/w I usually get, with much less cooling... and I swear the buds were better then HID.

It's so fucking nice to be back with you guys.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I never got bleaching. They just burned when they got too close from heat... but they were within 2 or 3 inches of the chips on my lights, and like I said just burning. And for reference I have bleached buds before many times with my HID's so I know what it looks like. LED's are the way to go in my opinion. I got the same g/w I usually get, with much less cooling... and I swear the buds were better then HID.
> 
> It's so fucking nice to be back with you guys.


Thank you very much for the quick response. I'll relay the info wed, when I see him. I forget who he was looking at but off the top of my head i thought the ones you were using were from grow evolution? He's all ready sold, just down to which ones and the specifics. He's in my solar classes so we both have the same idea of a solar grow and realize LED'S are the key to success.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 7, 2014)

I might as well be a new member.

All I got from the lost period was that Who is moving to Humboldt. 
(this was Mecca for us Who. I personally drove one of the trips)

I hope that all are well.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> By the way...
> ...
> "Well-Known Member" sounds like something my hand would say when describing my nether-regions after a 7-day Mountain Dew-fueled fap-binge on tumblr.


hahaha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2014)

Well a think it love my new set up, but is this the sign of to much air blowing as the humidity is between 50 and 60 and temps around 24c


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2014)

Rammstein always hits the spot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Well a think it love my new set up, but is this the sign of to much air blowing as the humidity is between 50 and 60 and temps around 24c


lot worse probs to have man trust me! lookin canny.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Like


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm just unsure to why they look like that have turned my idle speeds down and put one circulation fan on a timer so just runs when lights on and the other running 24/7


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

The leaf edges are used to regulate water.
It also may just be a strain trait.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 8, 2014)

RL420 said:


> Nice goji, wish it was a bigger resolution though. I'm running a goji right now, hit a female on 5 reg seeds.
> 
> Just upgraded to a 600w finally aswel, that's why im here. What kind of yield increase should i expect compared to my 400? +25%?


Thx but you see all the flaws in big res  (Was tryin out different image sites, imgur seems to be my favorite)
If u made 400gram on a 400 i think youll make 600 on a 600 





And the FREAKY part again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2014)

it's still freaky!


----------



## RL420 (Apr 8, 2014)

freaky delicious imo


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 8, 2014)

Successfully cloned the top of Bubba Kush


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice! /\/\/\
Healthy looking new roots, too!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh!
While RIU was Phoenixing I found a cool top ornament for my walking stick project:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

i need that for my truck doobie





dog kush





HSO Sour D#2 X GDP i think was one of the ? beans from the trim tray





dog


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2014)

I need those plants for my garden, Doc! 
And your fryer reminds me that I need to pick one up here soon.
Though it'll be electric:


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2014)

looking good @DoobieBrother i was gonna ask how do you load bud in that thing...lol

@Dr.D81 that fish fry looking real good right about now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

yea i do like my fish. cooked that last night but had to get on photo bucket to post it


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2014)

I added a camera to my room so I can keep dibs while I'm in Atlanta. The wife isn't supposed to water till Wednesday but I needed to keep an eye out for wilting just in case! Yes she can kill a plant in a week on her own. IR for quick peeps during lights out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

fantastic sup!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 8, 2014)

Way bad, supchaka! 
That'll help out, big time 

But something's wrong: the buttons at the bottom of the pic don't work for me. 
WTF!?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Like!


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello everybody, between hypermobility issues in my back, and the dia-horrors to the point of me shitting my eyes out my ass, things ain't to great over here. To top it off our wee Yin is still barfing like the exorcist on a bad trip and coughing like he smokes 40 a day, I honestly don't think things could be worse here....don't even ask about grows. I have not been down to button ben in over a week, and luckily my main cab is in veg so I check that every so often...ain't smoked in 2 days, but I did manage some toast for breaky....ok, I'll fuk off back to my misery and come back when I am a bit cheerier.....peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol, I had my first trip in an ambulance to hospital yesterday cuz i sliced the tip of my finger off with my new knife whilst cutting chicken for stir fry yesterday. So thats me out of the washing up lol. It wasnt a proper ambulance but the first response car thingy lol. Sorry to hear the wee chaps poorly D, our man is eating for England at the min. We was told by the health visitor to not give him so much but I say if he wants it give him it lol. As far as my grow is concerned, I have a cheese that will need chopping soon and a cheese thats bout a week in in one tent and 4 plants in the other tent i just repotted and stuck in the other day cuz i accidentally killed the plants that were in there by not feeding em for a couple of days and they dried out beyond revival. So i got a few plants to sort out and some hash to make or have made lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 9, 2014)

My dog and dippy under 2 250w blue cfls, they been on a week.. mainly to check the dog doesn't hermie and that the dippy is a selfed which it's looking female after a week of 12.

I have red cfl bulbs to put in but I'm not really arsed on yield do u think the blue spectrum will produce a better smoke but less or should I put the reds in. 

Dog
Dippy
Back under lights


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 9, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I added a camera to my room so I can keep dibs while I'm in Atlanta. The wife isn't supposed to water till Wednesday but I needed to keep an eye out for wilting just in case! Yes she can kill a plant in a week on her own. IR for quick peeps during lights out. View attachment 3041906


 That my friend is fan-fuckin-tastic!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear DST. Get better everyone over there. Sick baby is no fun at all.

Our little girl turned 8 months yesterday. Time sure does fly.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 9, 2014)

And then lights on. I'll probably change out the camera when I get back with a higher res one but wifey wanted me to buy this one since it pans 360 and up/down which will be useful in the house elsewhere but not so much in my little room!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2014)

My Blue Pit got huge in Veg. I hope that it survives the stretch!



JD


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2014)

as many seeds as I have popped over the years, this is a first


....and I had taken all of this of the plants previously

DOG BX1 at day 50




and a OG Larry at day 50




cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have been locked out of this thread for so long, but I am back as a new member it seems.

HELLLOOO!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2014)

COF, what is that on your seedling?


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah WTF is that! It's like a spider cockblocked that seedling.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2014)

DST said:


> Hello everybody, between hypermobility issues in my back, and the dia-horrors to the point of me shitting my eyes out my ass, things ain't to great over here. To top it off our wee Yin is still barfing like the exorcist on a bad trip and coughing like he smokes 40 a day, I honestly don't think things could be worse here....don't even ask about grows. I have not been down to button ben in over a week, and luckily my main cab is in veg so I check that every so often...ain't smoked in 2 days, but I did manage some toast for breaky....ok, I'll fuk off back to my misery and come back when I am a bit cheerier.....peace, DST


Aww, hope the kid picks up soon. Btw, how do I get into my albums ? Cant upload the pic's I want. Hope all the gang r good,
Cinders


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hope you all are good or doing better as it were. Finally the 600 works for me. Can even go back to other pages now...LOL 

Welcome back Bass...LOL


OH>>> WTF is that spider web on your seedling? LOL


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2014)

That larry looks great cof, I just put 2 in yest


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2014)

Getting there with the pic's. Lol.
Thats my new dog from the first batch, if the other one I got is to go by this will be another champ!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2014)

It just seems like my home is back, even though the the look is different the club is still here and it looks like the most of us made it through, hell even some of us made it back.

Just a lil update, got 3 big girls going right now, 1 coming up for harvest in about 8 days, just in time for 4/20 , and the other 2 have 30+ days or so. I'll have to snap some shots later. In veg everyone got potted up and into 1 gallon.

Everything's looking good, and that's weird as fuck cof


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2014)

DST
sorry to hear there is illness in your house, I hope ya'll get to feeling better.
.....just wait until your son starts school and brings home the virus du jour.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> sorry to hear there is illness in your house, I hope ya'll get to feeling better.
> .....just wait until your son starts school and brings home the virus du jour.
> 
> ...


Strep has been going around my boys school, keep that shit away from me....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not sure what it is. I suspect some type of fungi....look closely and you can see it growing from the medium.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

D - take some zinc - ZICAM if you can get it. It will help you heal faster and prevent catching anything in the future.

I blocks the receptors in your body where viruses attach.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I think that is the beneficial fungus eating that seedling.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

dst i hope yall get better man maybe the plants will endure looking good guys


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh WTH, I guess I will check in here from time to time. Even tho I found a nice cozy spot elsewhere.

Got two Goji clones and 2 Fruity chronic juice vegging currently.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

what you left us


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2014)

You guys and girls are killing it! Nice grows, and toys.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes folks. Still Roughasarses here but I started to eat yesterday which was nice, and had a Dog joint last night which helped the sleeping.

Ok, so if any Mod's (Sunni et al) are reading this, can someone please tell me where all my albums are? Not going to be funny if I have lost all my pictures.....I am sure I am just being a spaz, but I have looked aw over the shoap and canne find shizz. Any help appreciated? Plus are we all on 10 posts/page?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2014)

Glad to hear your getting a bit better, that's when I no I'm getting well cos I want to smoke the weed, I lost all my albums aswell I think.
My pics won't upload this morning..

Still no reply on my q yesterday either

Do you lads recon I should leave my blue cfls in for flower or use the red im not 1 bit concerned about how much I yield off the 2 but would I get a bit better bud under the blue as it same spectrum as mh? 
I posted a thread aswell and people telling me.mh doesn't produce better bud just a lower yield


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2014)

They are still working out the bugs.

I was a big wig for a second:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

lol, Mo.....we all get our 15 seconds of fame eh. I posted on the Support thread about it so I am sure they'll update us at some point.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2014)

is that the like button away again!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2014)

It's the wild west!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2014)

Better LIKE while you can


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

Some pics of the boys, Fireballs and Dream Dog. Trying to upload a couple more but it doesn't seem to like those pics for some reason.....


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2014)

wow beautiful!
We need a good seed!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2014)

great looking fella there D, you can pick them man! LIKE


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2014)

fek!!!!! It wont let me upload some snap's too, just saw cof's Larry O.G pic and had just popped a couple yest myself, had a peek there and already one through with a Southen Charm ( if i can call it that  ) Just waiting on me Fireball's to surface and a couple Platinum Fire mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

peace


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2014)

Budolskie yeah the blue spectrum should give you some better smoke. I'd leave it in.

And DST, I haven't messed with any settings, but I have 19 posts on this page before mine.

Anyone know if our old journals are here? I'm scared to look.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Still no reply on my q yesterday either
> 
> Do you lads recon I should leave my blue cfls in for flower or use the red im not 1 bit concerned about how much I yield off the 2 but would I get a bit better bud under the blue as it same spectrum as mh?
> I posted a thread aswell and people telling me.mh doesn't produce better bud just a lower yield


i wouldn't leave the blue in bud, probably make them stretch or add it in when they've got bud sites going and the stretch is done.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought the opposite was true, that the red makes them stretch more. As far as I remember peeps would keep their MH in for the first week to keep stretch down.

I am operating off no sleep, so really my memory is not very reliable. Woke up 2:30 yesterday, up 3:30 today. Something else having a kid.


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2014)

yea,MH makes good bud,but the buds just dont get that big,like with hps...but with a nice mix 2-1 MH-HPS...whould make for some fine plants.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok il get the red in lads cheers al have to get the the other red from a mate aswell


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

i have a pure MH grow going just now. When I told Don he said "why would you do that?" lmfao....blue will keep the stretch down, or Mh does, but the buds are quite small. I am hoping highly concentrated though. Ed Rosenbodywhatsisname swears by them by all accounts......


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

Button Ben.....final furlong. (well, I got 2 out of 4 pictures uploaded, lol...the uploader is a right choosey barsteward!) The Deep Blue side is almost done, dogs look another weekish. Deep Blue pics didn't upload, although they were also shitty phone pics which didn't pass the uploader gremlins standards by all accounts


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol, it's why I usually don't answer.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

your too busy harrassing people on FB these days, lmfao....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2014)

What's up fellas  looking right D! 
Iv been out for a minute and won't really have time to hang for a while again. My schedule us crazy before the move to Cali in June, but this weekend I'll be making a fishing trip way way south Louisiana it's gonna be fuking sweet!

I haven't really been able to keep up after riu came back but still sounds like a pain in the ars.

Anywho, glad I finally took a minut to read and make a post, feels goods. 

Well I'm outta here, again.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2014)

Well the red bulb in here doesn't even work so looks like its gona be 1 red and 1 blue once I get the one from my m8 haha


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey bud, so is it gonna be 2 or 3 bulbs? I'll toss in an old "what I would do" comment. If two bulbs I'd use a red and a blue. If three I'd do two blue and one red (you said yield wasn't an issue) But all blue in either case would be a problem. Now what would be the REAL difference maker is going ahead and getting a UVB floresant bulb, usually sold at pet stores but also easily found on the net. Start with only 30min a day for a few days the. Gradually step it up to be able to keep it on full 12hrs. Gotta start small because you will essentially sun burn your plants, but in the end it's exactly that effect that will increase trich production,,, as a natural defens by the plant to protect itself from the intense UVB spectrum. This fact is well documented.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2014)

Not sure why this thread isnt listed in my watched threads...?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2014)

I have 2 blues on them now as the red here doesn't come.on in either shade, I'm going to see my m8 for a red tomoz, if that don't work I will go for the florescent uvb and add that


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2014)

If I can get the3 cfls in tho I will even if just the 2 shades are in


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 10, 2014)

I pulled my first plant 3 days ago from this grow. I'm just happy that it didn't herm on me considering it was left with the lights on for 1 week in the middle of flower and battleing pm the whole time. It could have went a week or two longer but 4/20 is coming. Here's a pic, I got 2 zips still


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking good jimmer, I can't wait to get. Mine on flower


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 10, 2014)

@budolski 


budolskie said:


> Looking good jimmer, I can't wait to get. Mine on flower


Thanks, how do you have likes and I don't. I've been assuming they were just out when ever I was on but you liked my post as soon as I posted and I looked ans still couldn't like.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 10, 2014)

Just testing to see if the uploader is working..

Here is my Dog and some Sour D.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice ^^^^^^^.

Here's the start of my veggies for this summer.4
types of tomatoes and 3 types of sweet peppers. I want veggies early this year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2014)

DST said:


> View attachment 3043290 View attachment 3043291 View attachment 3043292 View attachment 3043293
> Some pics of the boys, Fireballs and Dream Dog. Trying to upload a couple more but it doesn't seem to like those pics for some reason.....


hell yea d some nicely colored boys there


----------



## Javadog (Apr 10, 2014)

Great work D. I loved the males and might have a male Jack The Ripper
to possibly use too.

I took down the Apollo 13 BX. Craaazy colors


I just jarred the Bubba Kush and the above is hanging next to the Skunk #1.

An embarrassment of riches....no, really, I am embarrassing myself with the
neighbors and must now pony up the dough for a new filter. LOL

Take care all,

JD


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 10, 2014)

can someone please help me find my pic of my old.rott.anibus i lost all pics of him and just want to see his face again he died last year april 13 th and having a hard time i posted it here along time.ago


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 10, 2014)

if u can find it can u send a screen shot to me at [email protected] probably posted over 2 years ago


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2014)

do you remember what your screen name was then?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 10, 2014)

Sum times the likes there and sum time it's not haha. Wakey bakey I'm just getting used to my nail, they al trying to make wax now and it's just proper dark off the leaves and tastes like oils haha just th light coloured stuff for me from now on


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 10, 2014)

Javadog said:


> My Blue Pit got huge in Veg. I hope that it survives the stretch!
> 
> View attachment 3042892
> 
> JD


 WOW . Good luck brother thats gonna be one big lady!!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2014)

Waiting on a package.. Just saw the track and trace info: Your item, posted on 29/03/14 with reference XXXXXXXXXXXX was delivered in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA on 07/04/14.
Not cool! Not cool at all! DarnIt


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice JD! Lovelly colouring indeed.

And wtf Hydro, The United States of Danishland.....that ain't cool bru! Doesn't even sound anything like where you came from.

We had one recently, sent to Netherlands but ended up in the (NL) Antilles!!! Took 8 days for them to get it back, but it arrived! Call them.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone fårked up! Damn it sux. Been tryin to phone them but apparently my phone subscription does not allow out of country calling. ffs its uphill..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 11, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Someone fårked up! Damn it sux. Been tryin to phone them but apparently my phone subscription does not allow out of country calling. ffs its uphill..


That really sucks. I had the same issue trying to contact them about ordering some auto's for outside. My credit card wouldn't work and they responded to my emails pretty quick considering. I also had to email them before with close to the same response time. I had to get a special credit card because my banks normal cards are blocked over sea's due to identity theft.

This morning is the first time I've had no snow on the ground since Nov. Unfortunately it's not going to last. Tuesday it's suppose to get to 75-80f` then snow wed.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2014)

You guys still have a lot of public phones in DK? By all accounts you can buy Brittish phone boxes these days....I saw a bit on the news about a guy who bought one and turned it into a small "free library". People come and swap books, read them and bring them back. By all accounts it's working too. I thought it was really cool....


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2014)

Thx jimmer good to know. Funny its almost all autos for outside. I sent them a mail.





White Widow


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha DST. Great use 
Actually i cant remember the last time ive seen a pay phone.. I think they are still at train stations but im not certain.. They always get smashed..


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2014)

Smashed or pissed on......nothing like calling someone from a puddle of pish!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2014)

Ha true dat.
I have an hour or two in the garage i need to spend... Best get to it!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2014)

The scrap men take ours hahaha it's just them empty box left....

Quick pic of each 4 as I watered 

Caramel ice


Snow bud
 

Dippy
 

Just give then a water with half strength nutes and last pic them back in the tent


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2014)

doobie

it looks like someone took you seriously....

PRAISE BE TO PASTA! Church of Flying Spaghetti Monster, with 'Pastafarian' followers, can register as religion in Poland 

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com#ixzz2yaTX4ISs



cof


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 11, 2014)

Trying the uploader for the first time. I took the pics about an hour ago


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 11, 2014)

jig it was lthopkins i think.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've been waiting 20 years to say I'm on spring break and my big plans are trimming. This way hopefully I can get the stank out of the house before we both go back to school. It's no big deal for me but the 16 year olds in the hood might get jealous if their teacher smells better than them.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 11, 2014)

Forgot to say they are ending their fifth week of 12/12 tonight. Three to four more to go but we're over the hump anyway. Wish they'd stop stretching already. I can't move my light any higher and some are touching the glass on the hood right now.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow its late. Just sharing a few thoughts. The Goji og i got going is filled with seeds. At first i thought it was just a few as it threw a couple nanners early(Just 2 from what i noticed). But now im starting to think one of my dogs jizzed it, as i took them out to harvest. Well either way its cool with some extra beans for outside. I would just like to know what they are..
Started colloidal silvering a small clone of lemon skunk. Will do so for two weeks before entering flower. Hope it works this time!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2014)

I would hazard a guess that if the Goji threw out some nanners, and there are some beans in it, then it's probably selfed seeds for the Goji.....that's normally the way things happen with OG's. Sometime you can't even see the nanners and whoopla-key, up pops a seed.....imho.

So I guess the power of people wanting the Like button is more important than re-installing my 5 years worth of picture albums......fukkin boo-hoo I want my albums back goddammit! stomps off like a petulant child.........


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2014)

Well thanks DST nice to know..
Sitting here with two packages from the post, weehuu.. Feels like christmas 





Dunno how it managed to arrive today when it was in the states yesterday. But nice


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 12, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Well thanks DST nice to know..
> Sitting here with two packages from the post, weehuu.. Feels like christmas
> 
> 
> ...


I went to quote you and a picture of your new collection popped up, interesting. I was just going to ask if they were the ones you were waiting on but riu answered it for me. I'm just waking and backing and was speechless when I quoted s small sentences and this all popped up.

I see your pic. popped up on my screen finaly.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2014)

haha.. I was pretty faded when the post man came to the door


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2014)

Wee yins....

cab, still need to pot up.....

dogs under mh
 
 
Heribei under the blue.

not sure of the Heribei, the stuff I chopped in the main cab smells fairly generic to be honest....

have a nice day, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2014)

that sucks D my dogs have went to smelling like old tires, so i guess that is good two have a pretty strong odder but they are the smaller frostier ones. talking about seeds i have only been seeding small buds and pulling 20 to 30 seeds, but i seeded the crap out of this run and now i have some crazy deformed buds. the purple wreck looks like it is about the spit them out it is so packed. i will take some pics when i get home tomorrow when i get home. will off to fix on the old place and maybe someone will buy it. times are tuff up there and people are leaving and so there is i lot for sell and none with money so is making it tuff. i dropped some seed last night put down 6 goji F2, 6 honeybee, and 6 pw X og (fem). have a great weekend all


----------



## Arifachief (Apr 12, 2014)

DST said:


> Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html
> 
> So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2014)

The Goji for sure needs her rootspace. Gotta have air pruning pots to stop her from rootbinding. She also dislikes cold water and is a picky eater.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2014)

DST said:


> So I guess the power of people wanting the Like button is more important than re-installing my 5 years worth of picture albums......fukkin boo-hoo I want my albums back goddammit! stomps off like a petulant child.........


that's the reason I use opengrow for my pics.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha... just saw a page of 'notable members'. Don, you have the 4th most posts on RIU! DST, you are 7th, and West is 9th.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... just saw a page of 'notable members'. Don, you have the 4th most posts on RIU! DST, you are 7th, and West is 9th.


the antics of riu have chased several away.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> The Goji for sure needs her rootspace. Gotta have air pruning pots to stop her from rootbinding. She also dislikes cold water and is a picky eater.


I know i have not had optimal water temp. It got down to 14c at night. Ill have to get some flamingo for the floor..
When the water is 20c she will drink liters in a day and if its cold she wont drink at all. But fårk me she smells nice


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2014)

I found this humorous. Speaking of, I saw a guy in the airport with a bone on his Tshirt and it said I found this humurus  yeah he was a nerdy guy.


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 12, 2014)

Sup guys, 
Here's a vid of my mixed strain pheno search room at day 21


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2014)

lthopkins said:


> what up guys havnt ben here for awhile ben doin the out door everyones stuff looks great geting my flowering room built with 2 600 watters now instead of one here some outdoor shots..........just ordered a honey bee bho extractor also cant wait


I found the post m2m, but the picture isn't there. Maybe they'll fix things. 

I know how it feels though. We lost our first baby on Oct 12. And every year when that date rolls around, it's like the dark clouds roll in too. Just gotta get through it and things will feel better on the other side.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2014)

So my Critical Sensi Star yielded 9.82 oz and my Goji OG yielded 5.17 oz.
Total of 14.99 oz for my first grow under a 600w HPS for a efficiency of .69 g/w. Not bad.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice.. Good job..
Im high on some freakin awesome bho. Used a 30 somethin Gram tube(Thx) Wow got gold for days  It was with a buddy who supplied the green so we did it his way with the bacco :/ Still awesome but started of with 11 cigs and had to throw in 5 more it burned forever. Big ass bong mix with an awesome taste. Got me rambling tho :/
Shitty cam pic. But nice tube


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks amazing Pie!

HG - do you take the cigs apart for the tobacco?

LA Confidential is now my favorite smelling plant ever! So fruity - like jelly beans 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah and then it gets toasted to "perfection" 
Love me some fruity strains.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

We would just drip some honey into the end of the cig back in the old days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2014)

i took a doobie to work friday i dipped in oil. it was purple wreck and it turned the paper purple in places


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought that it had a unique flavor too Mo.

I do wish that I had kept a clone of that one.

Have fun!

JD


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2014)

looking packing D, any idea how to get into my albums ?? or are they all away ! Its a right pain trying to get some pic's up as i see you know!
I was looking to recover a couple old snap's for someone, but dont want to loose all the pic's either. Oh well, wait n see i guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2014)

Went to an old 600 members daughters' birthday party yesterday. There was another of us there with their kids too. Was cool to hang out (although breifly) and have our kids all meet.

Also went to a wedding. Lol... my friend and his wife danced to Sir Mix a Lots "I like big butts" for their first dance.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2014)

I loved seeing the kids together too. It was really good to see everyone.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2014)

The best part for me was seeing Strictly Seedless' oldest. His oldest was born right about the same time my boy would have been born if he made it through pregnancy (we lost him at 21 weeks). So it's always really cool to see what about my boy would have been like.

And it's extra special. Seedless' little one knows there's something special going on. She knows me, and knows what's up. Crazy how in touch they can be even at 3 years old.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2014)

We just got home from my son's flag football orientation and I fired up the vape for a couple of quick balloons of some Lambsbread. First time putting it through the vape and I have to say, I really like this strain! The vapor looked more dense in the balloons than normal and it hit me harder than normal. I'm pretty stankin high right now


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2014)

Evening six! Hope all is well been real busy lately and haven't had much time to post. 

All is well, just harvested a ggxjf and she smells amazing! Will try getting some pics up later if I can get it figured out on the new site.

Stay lifted 6......


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 13, 2014)

I chopped a couple of dogs today. These poor things went through hell and back between leaving lights on and extremely frigid temps while being grown in a shed and still didn't hermie. Ooh, I forgot battling Pm most of the time also. Here's a group shot of what didn't go in the bowl for oil.  

Wanted to add, I can't wait for the rest to finish so I can run a sulfer burner and scrub my shed down before I start to flower my next batch. I've been treating them regularly in veg so they would be somewhat o.k..


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2014)

Aaaarghgirgarggle....ffs, I have now got tonsilitis! well, probably strep throat (streptococcus)....you thought having moldy buds was bad!!! In a proper fowl mood.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2014)

Quick pic of the babies will have sum more tomoz when I get them out for more bondage


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

DST said:


> Aaaarghgirgarggle....ffs, I have now got tonsilitis! well, probably strep throat (streptococcus)....you thought having moldy buds was bad!!! In a proper *fowl* mood.









Easter jokes already?

hope ya feel better soon mate. my backs still fooked. making me reet mardy too.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2014)

Aye, it's egg-streamly annoying, at least my back is not too bad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

lolz 

edibles it is then eh? honey hot toddy extract mix?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2014)

geez, I aint touched nothing in 3 days now, I was thinking of edibles but just haven't had the energy to even crack an egg! let along bake a cake wee man is back at day care so I have been able to chill this morning. gotta get on my toes and pick him up shortly though.


----------



## CashCrops (Apr 14, 2014)

method2mymadness said:


> jig it was lthopkins i think.


Is this you? https://www.rollitup.org/members/lthopkins.323111/


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 14, 2014)

DST said:


> Aaaarghgirgarggle....ffs, I have now got tonsilitis! well, probably strep throat (streptococcus)....you thought having moldy buds was bad!!! In a proper fowl mood.


I hope you get feeling better. I hate sore throats worse than anything.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2014)

Pneumonia is my worst enemy.. Had it a few times.. Not being able to smoke at all is down right scary!
Lots of sickness around so im staying home 
Get better DST! FFS NOW!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2014)

I had a case of tonsilitis every year until I was 17 and they were removed. I enjoyed living on chocolate ice cream for three days.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2014)

Same here, cof I have very pitted tonsils, which in a way is a good thing as they prevent a lot of infections elswhere, but then the downside being stank breath and sore throats. Constantly had tonsiliis and earache as a child, but no one ever offered to remove them so they are still a bit of a pain.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh me 2 when i was younger :/ My family did a lot of markets. Selling clothes and shoes around markets in Denmark. Most of summer went like that. But somehow i always ended up sick in the camper spittin my saliva out unable to sink cause of pain. I was at the doctor many times to have them removed but we were always late so it was withdrawing. My mom was the worst when it came to me being sick. She always said i was not sick enough too be sick.
Updated goji freakness.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

freaky deaky looks like a pip on the right side poking through. also looks like some nice frost man


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah cant complain about frost. But that is just a freaky area. There's a seed right over the strange growth. The "pip" on the right seems to be strange growth too. Lots of pips guestimate 50. wth it should be done in two½ weeks then ill dissect and report


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

you anxiously waiting on posty like moi?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2014)

it should be there anytime.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

hahahah I was actually talking of a different care package my friend lol i'm not feverishly waiting on my gf's make up stuff


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just cuz it's been awhile since I've posted anything. GG mom day 32. I think she should yield nicely, the other mom I'm not so sure about. Went on vacation the other weekend and when I came back she wasn't happy. Oh well she should still turn out ok, just not very pretty lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2014)

You know what's really fucked up... Pleurisy. It's when the lining of your lungs gets infected. Every breath you take being horribly painful. It is not fun at all.

Glad the back is better.

She doesn't look too unhappy gigs. Nice pics.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never even heard of Pleurisy


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

In the interest of running a vertical garden again, I'm considering running this 1K ballast I have but it's MH only so I'd be running a MH light for the entire grow. I see DST is doing one right now so I'm interested in how it turns out. I'd like to take advantage of the size of my room one or two more times before taking it down and wifey wants me to take it down. She has asked me to stop growing now that my son seems to be asking more questions.
I was thinking I'd do a run with a 48" diameter WWM cage and have 6-8 plants around it in either soil or a new bucket system. I was considering LED lights but not if I'm going to be turning things off soon. My neighbor is already asking me if he can buy my 600 watt light and exhaust fan.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> In the interest of running a vertical garden again, I'm considering running this 1K ballast I have but it's MH only so I'd be running a MH light for the entire grow. I see DST is doing one right now so I'm interested in how it turns out. I'd like to take advantage of the size of my room one or two more times before taking it down and wifey wants me to take it down. She has asked me to stop growing now that my son seems to be asking more questions.
> I was thinking I'd do a run with a 48" diameter WWM cage and have 6-8 plants around it in either soil or a new bucket system. I was considering LED lights but not if I'm going to be turning things off soon. My neighbor is already asking me if he can buy my 600 watt light and exhaust fan.


Well that stinks. I understand you gotta do what the wifey wants and in the best interest of the kid but I'd hate to have to quit growing. Thank goodness my wife is all for it.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

She just worries about people asking questions and him having to cover for me or something. He would never intentionally tell anyone that I grow weed but he may slip somewhere and then someone will figure out what's going on. There are very few people that know I grow and I like it that way. 

We recently had some of his friends over for his birthday and one of them asked what was in the room in the garage. Luckily my wife was right there and said I keep my tools in there. Since the kid knows I'm a contractor, the story worked and there were no more questions but it scared her. She doesn't mind that I grow but doesn't want anyone to know.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's how it is with me to. I guess my wife does worry about that but I've talked with my kids from day 1 that it's our family's business and no one else's. I'm sure sometime it might slip but that's just a kid. Where I live it doesn't really matter but the thought is always there.

Guess you can live through our porn dez


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

Hell yeah, I'll have to get Jig to start up another round that way I can live vicariously through him, lol

I really want to go out on a high note though so I think I need to do a vertical round before packing things up and tearing down my room. I'll miss having the room for sure but it will free up lots of space in the garage for other things (motorcycles, hehe).

How old are your kids?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2014)

See now you got the right idea. I would of just told the kids that's where I keep the hobo that likes to eat lil kids at lol. But ya I've got a weird sense of humor


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

I have to run shortly so I can get some drywall hung inside this house I'm working on. Been waiting for the homeowner to leave for work.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You know what's really fucked up... Pleurisy. It's when the lining of your lungs gets infected. Every breath you take being horribly painful. It is not fun at all.
> 
> Glad the back is better.
> 
> She doesn't look too unhappy gigs. Nice pics.


I've had it twice and its one of the most painful things I've experienced in life. The first time I got it when I was 19 or 20 and the second time I was in my 30's. I knew immediately the second time and told the Dr what it was and he kinda laughed it off until he examined me. Its not something you'll ever forget the feeling of. It brought me to tears and I can count on one hand the number of times I've cried in the last 20 years!

Cluster headaches are the other most painful thing I've experienced. I cant say which is worse, probably a tie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

damn dez there's gotta be a work around no? i always said if my lady puts the block on i'll respect the decision but i'll explore every way i can grow still first. 

worst case scenario you take a few years out til he's old enough to know not to say the wrong thing eh!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok an update with little to no excitement!
So like I said plants are 26 days in 12/12... they had a shit storm of mite treatment thrown at them which ended 2 weeks ago. I havent seen anything living since. I mentioned before, they ended up getting sprayed 6 times with 3 or 4 different products!  You can only try organic remedies for so long before you either gotta give up or go with something potent like Avid.

Some of the plants should have been left to veg longer. But oh well this round.
Here is the room view.






Cherry Pie #1 Very LOL in size. My first cuts of this died and Im trying to root 2 more taken in flower.





Both CP's The back one is bigger but still very small!





CP Bud





2 MK Ultra





3rd MK Ultra with Headband behind it. This is a different HB (from harborside) and I'm really pleased with how tight this plant has stayed and close node spacing. Its also another that died in the cloning process and I'm trying to re-clone this in flower as well.





Closer shot of the Headband, its definitely a different plant than the last one I ran. I hope the new clones root! I did change up my cloning process to not be so lazy/dirty this time, hopefully thats all it needs.





This is the Shark Shock, doing absolutely terrible. Not sure what it is, dont really care at this point. I'm guessing it didnt like all the miticides! Everyones just been getting ph'd water and a small dose of nutes once a week ago. I do have a clone of this since it may still be a winner and I'm going to give it a proper chance.





The best for last... at least the best in regards to the rest! This is the Chemdawg 4. Its grown the best and the biggest. I've got high hopes for this one, both of its clones survived as well so its good in that regards. Even if it has a stray leg there, I suppose I'll supercrop that tonight.





From above. The CD4 again.





So the plan is to get my shit together once again and not be a lazy fuck and get mites. I want to go into next month with 5 strains and narrow it down to maybe 2-3. We shall see! Bye for now!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

I've thought about having a sit down with him but I'm just not sure how he'll react. I figured a shut down wouldn't be permanent but it may be necessary.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

Chaka,

Looking good for having all the pesticides thrown at them man! I finally got a cut of CP to root...LOL woot. I will be taking more cuts of her soon though as she (and many others) just went to flower. 

Chemdog looks bueno.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I've thought about having a sit down with him but I'm just not sure how he'll react. I figured a shut down wouldn't be permanent but it may be necessary.


I got my shit in the furnace room. Good excuse to not let kids in there. The furnace and water heater are not for kids. haha.

How old is your kid?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I've thought about having a sit down with him but I'm just not sure how he'll react. I figured a shut down wouldn't be permanent but it may be necessary.



Dez,

You should consider getting a shed and making some space to throw a tent in there. You can lock the shed and no-questions man. I can answer any questions you have if you want. I would like to think I am good at setting up small stealth spaces that produce. Keeping it out of the house and raises a lot less questions. My wife is all for it but prefers all the grow stuff stay in the shed. My 10yo knows what I do and knows to stay tight lipped. 

I don't see myself stopping growing.... buying smoke is too pricey and I am not quitting.... LOL


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you anxiously waiting on posty like moi?


Slipped my eye m8. Ive started a conversation with you... But its pretty one-sided 
I aint anxious no more.. Im sticky  Perfect!
Thought you had it. Lets hope its there tomorrow..


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I've thought about having a sit down with him but I'm just not sure how he'll react. I figured a shut down wouldn't be permanent but it may be necessary.


My kids all know what Im doing. Ive made it a point to not keep secrets from them like my parents did with me. If its not something I can let them know about legally or morally, then its probably something I shouldn't be doing. I have done the sit down, and explained the reasons why I do what I do and they understand. They're aware of my physical ailments and avoided surgeries and understand that I'm trying to take less pills. I've also told them that its not a good idea to talk about it with their friends. The older ones cuz they may try to rip me off, and the younger ones because the kid might tell their parents and them not let them play together anymore. I don't ever worry about someone calling the police or turning me in. Like I said, if I felt I was doing something criminal, I wouldnt be doing it in the first place.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 14, 2014)

What chaka said.

Also you can have your lights go on with kid goes to bed. May extend the time you don't have to explain. If they don't see you taking care of business they won't know.

6-7 is when kids would really start asking and not taking short answers. That's usually when they really start asking about the birds and the bees.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

well said chaka, sure most if not all of us feel the same.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn right we're not doing anything wrong. 

I'm not a criminal. I'm no different then any other human being.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is my latest update from friday. 3weeks in the cabinet
The Whole thing. 







Left front is Deep Psychosis and behind her is the AK-47. hitting the ceiling! woot






Middle Back in front of the A/C is the MK Ultra






Right front is Engineers dream and behind that is the Blue Dream. The BD is big. LOL






Underneath.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

These are the Close ups


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

My kids are 10 and almost 7. They know I grow plants in there and they know I grow them for their medicine. They just don't know it's marijuana that I grow yet. We haven't told them but they don't ask. My concern is the same as you, Chaka. I worry a parent will learn what's in my garage and not let their kids play with mine anymore. I'm not worried about police, I'm legal and under limit most of the time. I will occasionally go over my plant limit but not very often or for very long.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is the tent when it went to flower Friday: 3 weeks behind the cabinet

Overview:











Top is Blue Dream, Bottom is Dog






Both of These are Pre-98 Bubba Kush






Both of These are two phenos of Deep Psychosis. I sneaked them in there to finish em. 






Top is Cherry Pie and the bottom is another dog. (the better of the two dogs growth wise) Cherry pie is just starting to really go off now that its been in flower a couple days.


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 14, 2014)

CashCrops said:


> Is this you? https://www.rollitup.org/members/lthopkins.323111/


yep awhile ago


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

I see red X's instead of pics SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I see red X's instead of pics SG



Crappy. I can see them all... ugh... bugs in site maybe?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

DST - Zinc will keep your tonsils from ever getting bad again. Take it when you go out in public or when one of your family are sick. It will also help you heal faster if you get sick.

Dez - Scottyballs grew 1 pound plants in a hydrofarm with MH.

Giggles - Love the Hobo comment!

Don - I know you are waiting on the makeup!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

LA Confidential is Mrs Mo's favorite plant now. She says it smells like jellybeans!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2014)

No shame in wanting to dress up like a girl Don. Just a little late i did it when i was 8 or so..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

Mo I'll have you know I have the complexion of an english rose! i need nee war paint lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

hydro whatever gets you off man! from criminals to cross dressing in a heartbeat. 600 salute


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a great pic of me somewhere dressed as a girl for Halloween and I was also 8 or 9.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Don - I don't know about your complexion - you do have a nice ass


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, that's a great ass right there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

don't you'll make me blush..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 14, 2014)

I lost a bet to my sister when I was 12 and had to let her dress me up like a girl. To this day she still has the picture and loves any chance to pull it out.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got my shit in the furnace room. Good excuse to not let kids in there. The furnace and water heater are not for kids. haha.
> 
> How old is your kid?


that is where my shit is to


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2014)

Dude.... Fuck Yeah!!! Ride on 600, ride on. Check this shizz:

"*The Charge of the Light Brigade*" is an 1854 narrative poem by Alfred, Lord Tennyson about the Charge of the Light Brigade at the Battle of Balaclava during the Crimean War.

*The Charge of the Light Brigade*

Half a league, half a league,
Half a league onward,
All in the valley of Death
Rode the six hundred.
"Forward, the Light Brigade!
"Charge for the guns!" he said:
Into the valley of Death
Rode the six hundred.

"Forward, the Light Brigade!"
Was there a man dismay'd?
Not tho' the soldier knew
Someone had blunder'd:
Theirs not to make reply,
Theirs not to reason why,
Theirs but to do and die:
Into the valley of Death
Rode the six hundred.

Cannon to right of them,
Cannon to left of them,
Cannon in front of them
Volley'd and thunder'd;
Storm'd at with shot and shell,
Boldly they rode and well,
Into the jaws of Death,
Into the mouth of Hell
Rode the six hundred.

Flash'd all their sabres bare,
Flash'd as they turn'd in air,
Sabring the gunners there,
Charging an army, while
All the world wonder'd:
Plunged in the battery-smoke
Right thro' the line they broke;
Cossack and Russian
Reel'd from the sabre stroke
Shatter'd and sunder'd.
Then they rode back, but not
Not the six hundred.

Cannon to right of them,
Cannon to left of them,
Cannon behind them
Volley'd and thunder'd;
Storm'd at with shot and shell,
While horse and hero fell,
They that had fought so well
Came thro' the jaws of Death
Back from the mouth of Hell,
All that was left of them,
Left of six hundred.

When can their glory fade?
O the wild charge they made!
All the world wondered.
Honor the charge they made,
Honor the Light Brigade,
Noble six hundred.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 14, 2014)

Jhod58vw


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Dude.... Fuck Yeah!!! Ride on 600, ride on. Check this shizz:
> 
> "*The Charge of the Light Brigade*" is an 1854 narrative poem by Alfred, Lord Tennyson about the Charge of the Light Brigade at the Battle of Balaclava during the Crimean War.
> 
> ...


You trying out some new drugs there mang? I'm so lit on the not headband right now, been an hr 20.

I know my eyes are getting bad but I notice they really go to shit when I'm high. I can't focus on nothin. I almost pop an Ativan pretty much every time I smoke lol but it passes. I could smoke shittier weed but pfft that would still be silly wouldn't it?!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2014)

This forum looks bad on iPhone btw lol. It's all fucked looking and skinny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2014)

nice find jig, i knew the 'ours but to do or die' bit was tennyson but not the full poem. 

chaka i have the same thing, ocular tension or lack of rather, can't read the tv from across the room if i'm really high. sometimes carries over to the morning. visine helps


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Riding gravity on a Blue Dream and watchin' a red moon 








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 15, 2014)

supchaka said:


> You trying out some new drugs there mang? I'm so lit on the not headband right now, been an hr 20.
> 
> I know my eyes are getting bad but I notice they really go to shit when I'm high. I can't focus on nothin. I almost pop an Ativan pretty much every time I smoke lol but it passes. I could smoke shittier weed but pfft that would still be silly wouldn't it?!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice find jig, i knew the 'ours but to do or die' bit was tennyson but not the full poem.
> 
> chaka i have the same thing, ocular tension or lack of rather, can't read the tv from across the room if i'm really high. sometimes carries over to the morning. visine helps


I have the same issue, that is 1 of the reason I get up at 5 am to do my h.w.. The other reason being that is the only time I'm not baked. Now that I read that, they both are still the same thing. I'll have to try the visine and see if that helps.

Mo, awesome picture, almost looks fake.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wee little yins getting bigger. Hope this tent has some real keepers, last one was kinda disappointing


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it's time to up pot the yins that are at my buddy's place. The potting soil we used for the cups doesn't hold enough water so we are having to water every day already. I think we'll be getting that handled in the next day or two but we'll see.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is where my shit is to


I don't have a furnace room or I'd put my grow there too, most likely. My only options are the attic (hot) or the garage. Possibly could work it out with a shed and have discussed that with the wife before but I think thew noise from the exhaust fan would draw unnecessary attention from the neighbors behind me. I can practically spit on my neighbors house from my yard.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I don't have a furnace room or I'd put my grow there too, most likely. My only options are the attic (hot) or the garage. Possibly could work it out with a shed and have discussed that with the wife before but I think thew noise from the exhaust fan would draw unnecessary attention from the neighbors behind me. I can practically spit on my neighbors house from my yard.


Make that shit stealth. All you need to do is have your exhaust fan in the shed and build a box around it to silence it and then your ducting up to your roof into an flange and then on the outside of the roof put you a cap, like you put on a roof to allow heat and such out of an attic. 

Tada, I'm a lil baked so if that doesn't make sense I'm sorry lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I don't have a furnace room or I'd put my grow there too, most likely. My only options are the attic (hot) or the garage. Possibly could work it out with a shed and have discussed that with the wife before but I think thew noise from the exhaust fan would draw unnecessary attention from the neighbors behind me. I can practically spit on my neighbors house from my yard.


Dez
I've got riverside cnty k-9 living behind me. Lol. I could show you someday. You could be stealth in a shed for sure...


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Dez
> I've got riverside cnty k-9 living behind me. Lol. I could show you someday. You could be stealth in a shed for sure...


they are using your house for training.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, hopefully I don't have to buy/build a shed out back in order to keep my hobby. I talked with the wifey and we decided I should talk to my son soon about it and go from there. I think the room will be coming down in the next six months but am hoping it's temporary. It will all depend on the vibe I get from my son when I talk to him.

I think I'm going to take him out so he can shoot his bow and we'll bring a bb gun and a couple rifles. He's been wanting to go shooting for a while and recently got his own bow for his birthday. He's never shot anything bigger than a bb gun so he'll be stoked.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Well, hopefully I don't have to buy/build a shed out back in order to keep my hobby. I talked with the wifey and we decided I should talk to my son soon about it and go from there. I think the room will be coming down in the next six months but am hoping it's temporary. It will all depend on the vibe I get from my son when I talk to him.
> 
> I think I'm going to take him out so he can shoot his bow and we'll bring a bb gun and a couple rifles. He's been wanting to go shooting for a while and recently got his own bow for his birthday. He's never shot anything bigger than a bb gun so he'll be stoked.


That should be fun. Hopefully you wont have to take down at all, but hey I'm sure there's enough porn in here to be ok.

Oh and sorry I never answered your question, I just saw it. My boys are 6 and 7.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That should be fun. Hopefully you wont have to take down at all, but hey I'm sure there's enough porn in here to be ok.
> 
> Oh and sorry I never answered your question, I just saw it. My boys are 6 and 7.



That's cool.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That's cool.


Ya they are quite the handful right now lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

My daughter is a handful right now too. She turns 7 in July, is all girl and has attitude for days, lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> My daughter is a handful right now too. She turns 7 in July, is all girl and has attitude for days, lol


My girl want's a girl so bad, she keeps bugging me. Not that I mind trying


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuck yea g! 

Deff need to get my hands on some fireballs


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's the final countdown....

Grape god mom #1 day 42.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2014)

Shot of my cramped up girls(Maybe 1male), more in the tent and more under cfls. Waiting on a ballast to get another 600 running veg. Hopefully that will bost em a bit so i can get some cuts before they go out.
 
After throwing my dog in the sun garden. lol. I have some extra room for flowering and i think ill put in the Hawaian Snow as it is 11 weeks flower and might not last this Danish weather.(Yeah its just an excuse to get it flowering)
Bubba Kush looking real good tight nodes and fat like sturdy, bitch i hope. Threw a cut in flower 3 days ago but it still have not shown sex.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2014)

genuity said:


>


Nice find G....lmfao, Paul, who the fuk's he, ahahahaha.....two very handsome BB chaps though


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2014)

*A European solution to a European issue : legalizing cannabis*
*http://weedliketotalk.wix.com/wltt*


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2014)

it looks like it was just a back yard party,with lots of good folks,and that is the type of things i like....not so convention
thats what i got from the vid anyway.

and yea,BB bluse brothers





LMAO..DYEING OVER HERE.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2014)

aye G, you would have been at home then....nice grilll, good smokes, chilled peeps. Oh, and nice weather!! Christ, just ask the lads how cold it is walking to the HTCC venue in the Dam in November...brrrr. 

funny how Westy named one of our Males Jake Blue


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

My girls are right behind yours Giggles at day 39. I'll see if I can get any decent pics of them when the light comes on at 7 to post.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

I missed the BB boys. What time in the vid?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2014)

genuity said:


>


I believe there is a wanted poster for the two characters from BB.


cof


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats BB! Can't wait to finish the Fireballs this summer.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue Snow Dog - Mastodon - Rocket Chunk - Sugar Cookies and some Oregon Cush ---- 60 days vegging under 150 watt LED


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I don't have a furnace room or I'd put my grow there too, most likely. My only options are the attic (hot) or the garage. Possibly could work it out with a shed and have discussed that with the wife before but I think thew noise from the exhaust fan would draw unnecessary attention from the neighbors behind me. I can practically spit on my neighbors house from my yard.


i have a full 9 x 16 building at the old place i will be moving to the new house. it is my baby 33 breakers every plug is on a home run to its own circuit. the furnace room is cramped and only temp while we rent, but works i insulated the shit out of it and it is also has sound proofing qualities. and you will have a ac running any way right? it was not a issue and i had noisy ass mother-in-law two doors down who has no concept of privacy just had to triple locked that bitch


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> View attachment 3129518 View attachment 3129518 Blue Snow Dog - Mastodon - Rocket Chunk - Sugar Cookies and some Oregon Cush ---- 60 days vegging under 150 watt LED


Feed those girls! They are saying feed me, please feed me!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Some porn before I head out for the night and relax.

Keep it real 6, giggles is out.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking good dez! We should be harvesting right about the same time 

How long you going for?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 15, 2014)

I plan for 8 weeks and go from there. These will most likely be ready right at 8 weeks though.

How about you?

And, thank you!


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everyone couple pics of my Sour Diesel at day 52 of 12/12. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

Quick few pics as watered today,
Also I wana flip start may when should I put into there final pots I think I am doing with cutting and topping them. There in 6.5 now and I got 18ltr for them. They been in there 16 days so far 

4 snow bud
4 dippy 
 

4 caramel ice


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2014)

6.5litre is still reasonably big for those size plants bud. (pics can be deceiving though). If you are looking to fill your new tent I would be prepared to revise the start of May as the flip date. Give them another week in the 6.5 then maybe check the root system on them. You need to give them a wee while in the new pots before flipping as well otherwise it's a waste of time potting up...my "twee cents."


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

No probs, d cheers I was plan on hoying them in the 18 ltrs a week on Fri then flip the following Fri but I can hold on for the flip if it's gona be worth it haha


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 16, 2014)

I was going over my plants last night, just checking them out closely and noticed they had all shifted to one side. I looked at the pots and a couple were tipping over, lol. I shoved them all over so they're straight again but need to get some hooks today to tie them back so they don't fall over all the way at some point now that they're packing on weight.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Feed those girls! They are saying feed me, please feed me!


Thanks Giggles, but just hit them with foliar and getting rdy to move them


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2014)

budolskie said:


> No probs, d cheers I was plan on hoying them in the 18 ltrs a week on Fri then flip the following Fri but I can hold on for the flip if it's gona be worth it haha


longer you veg the better it will be. I went from similar numbers and vegged them huge and still thought I could have filled out a bit more, so I added some to the mix so 9 under each ligh nowt basically.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

Cheers I just been telling my lass if a veg a few weeks longer and flower say end may we should get over 30! What u recon haha


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2014)

That's certainly at least what you should be aiming for lad.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

I had set my target as 30 but do u think I could hit that flipping start of may, I'm not arsed waiting the extra time these days


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2014)

you should veg longer, that's all I am going to say bru


----------



## Popcorn900 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have'nt posted in this thread in a while but here's an update on my girls.
NYC Diesel, 4 weeks flowering:
    

Kush first week flowering:
  
600w, Dwc(Diesel), Soil(Kush).


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2014)

Work blew out today  I guess it's time for some wake and bake, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 17, 2014)

Had to get up at 4:30 today to avoid getting a street sweeping ticket on my van. Hadn't heard from the guy I was supposed to work with so I went back to bed. He sent me a text later asking when I was going to be at his shop but I got it too late to roll. The job is over an hour from my place and by the time he answered my calls, it was too late for it to make sense for me to drive that for. I would have only got in 2-3 hours of work and we'd be done so it isn't worth the gas.

A perfect example of how important communication is. Had he sent me a text yesterday, I would've just been at his place at 6:30 and I would have worked a half day and got paid out and all would be good. Now I will be driving 40 minutes to his shop later to get paid for last week finally.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 17, 2014)

Getting ready for my ONE outdoor plant this season! You remember my beauty last year that got eaten by a gopher at 6' tall and a couple weeks in flower. So going with a 20 gal pot this time. It's all fox farms OF with about an inch of gravel in the bottom. I'll be running a chemdawg 4 clone that's about 3" tall right now. I might wait a bit to put it outside still but I'm ready to go. I built the wooden stand to make it a little harder for crawlers to get into the pot. 
View attachment 3130993


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 17, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> Congrats BB! Can't wait to finish the Fireballs this summer.


hey 600 its been a long time... also apologies to the wonderful breeders boutique. i need to email u guys. i just still am in a pinch w/ no keyboard. ive also been in the hospital. almost died for real, long story...

is fireballs the (cherry puff/FAK) ? i cant wat to try all of my new ones. thx again for the cool gear BB.

my southern charm pheno im growing sure is hardy and tough...  survived a lot of issues. 2 seperate black outs, each about a week long. and survived thru well below freezing temps zero hermies even with all the stress of everything. impressive. hardy genetics in those teeny tiny seeds! 

my RP strawberry banana threw out some balls. it went thru one of the blackouts tho... but thought id share the info. Simon, from serious seeds, is very anal about hermies and fem seeds... id say its still a great strain/idea so far tho. much easier to grow than any ogk hybrid ive tried so far. tighter nodes, less need for training/trellising if any at all. so far my exp with the DNA/RP guys has been hit or miss. hopefully it will improve.

i have to admit, so far every BB seed has produced a great hardy plant. only one southern charm seed didnt work out, and it had to have been from a very very small mama plant calyx. no biggie at all. 3 seeds got me one good female, so still good results overall. have 7 more to play with someday  ill harvest the one i have in a week or so. hopefully ill get plenty of pics for you all. smell is more on the piney/skunky side instead of the sweet. good pheno for hiding smell. lots of resin now tho so its starting to pick up as she ripens and finishes. herijuana is very sought after around here lately, smell of the southern charm reminds me of it, so i figure mine is leaning towards the mother. cant wait!

ill try to get an email back to BB ASAP! 


also how the heck do i adjust the display settings for RIU ... one day i accidentally hit some random key(s) and all of a sudden the font of everything is really tiny. only way i can get around it is by using IE instead of firefox.  its only this website, and only on firefox. makes posting/reading/browsing rediculous. hopefully i just need to hit some combo of keys to reset the zoom/font size to normal. argh! any ideas what to do? ill go try to catch up reading on IE, but i dont like posting with it, or using it all...  

nice pics everyone! stay stoned and stay safe for the holiday! much love sixers!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have a full 9 x 16 building at the old place i will be moving to the new house. it is my baby 33 breakers every plug is on a home run to its own circuit. the furnace room is cramped and only temp while we rent, but works i insulated the shit out of it and it is also has sound proofing qualities. and you will have a ac running any way right? it was not a issue and i had noisy ass mother-in-law two doors down who has no concept of privacy just had to triple locked that bitch


lol ive got similar nosey-nancies. i also got a weird letter from my power company from having such high bills this past 6 months. mainly due to gas usage, but also electric... i mean hell, this is probably the worst winter Flint MI ever had. then my next bill is about $600 less(crazy, i know), and was "investigated and adjusted" gotta love it. i mind my own business, wish others would too. maybe they need to go pop some more benzos/opiates/uppers from their pill mills. god forbid some jerk is growing a little mmj... or just recreationally. meanwhile the whole city is full of heroin, pills, crack/coke, but lets get these society ruining pot smokers/growers. i mean damn, u can die from alcohol... w/d's, asphyxiation, etc... some people will just never understand. even my dr tried to tell me people are dying from pot overdoses in WA/CO since legalization. lmao, how ignorant.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like flowering is on hold then haha maybe just pot up into 18ltrs start. Of may


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 17, 2014)

I went on a little hike with the gf and dogs today. We went to a place called the Grand Canyon of the east. Here's a couple of pictures.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2014)

That's awesome jimmer.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

I added a high-tech reflective sphere to my LED clone cab:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2014)

Found this today while hiking, yes I think it's going to become a flood n drain table  

Time to do some brainstorming....


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

Wake n bake and make sum bho today


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice pic Jimmer. Looks like a great place to walk/hike.

lol at the disco ball Mo. For a minute I thought you were Dr. Amber

Got the out-laws in from South Africa...epserately trying to get them out the door for a while so I can do some work in the room. Father inlaw did ask if I had a Dagga plant in my greenhouse..."yup" I replied and promptly continued to talk about the azaleas and tulips, lol. Looks like this next grow will be totally stright up 5 plant legal grow (well, give or take a couple, lol.....).

Will try and get some pics up. Hope everyone has a great Easter Weekend/Paasvakantie!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2014)

How are you and the chap doing?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 18, 2014)

So Mo, do you have dance music pumped in there for them or are you just teasing them with a party? Girls do go crazy under a disco ball.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How are you and the chap doing?


doing better bru, thanks for asking. I am half way through a course of antibiotics, and the yin has just got the snaggly cough left. But he's sleeping better again, eating better again, so it's all on the up and up. I think our house is just a mass of germs at the moment. Father in law arrived yesterday and has also been in bed since then not feeling well....ooops. Just potted up the ladies and done some shimmying in the the cab..





WTF, ye old inster the youtube vid thing has changed....ah well, it was Ol Dirty Shimmy Shimmy Ya!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2014)

i know two brothers that are photographers from S.A. Byron was a professor and my mentor. his brother still lives there last i knew of. damn good guys


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

rrrrrrrrrootpron
 mmmmmmhdog
 bbbbbbbondagedogs
 
 
 peace,DST


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

Remote control lights D?  

Or is that a thermometer?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2014)

Glad things are feeling better. Here's for a full recovery soon. Our little one is learning to stand up holding onto things. She's amazed by herself and doesn't want to sleep... just practice standing. Still hasn't figured out crawling yet, I think she just might skip it and go strait to walking. She's getting so big.

Going strait eh? 5 plants. Jeez, didn't take long before you got reigned in. Doesn't the fact that you are an award winning grower count for anything? Congrats again btw, must have felt really good.

Been music nonstop here. Moved wife's piano into the living room, fixed a key for her so she likes playing it again. Got a new amp for the guitar and have that all hooked up finally. Been recording, having fun, really suck at singing oh well.

I had the thought yesterday that I should grow again sometime. Might wait till after the summer trip.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2014)

that is great jig soon you will know how nice it is to have kids you can keep in one place dst you guys have had that crap hanging for a long time now damn glad yall are doing better man.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Glad things are feeling better. Here's for a full recovery soon. Our little one is learning to stand up holding onto things. She's amazed by herself and doesn't want to sleep... just practice standing. Still hasn't figured out crawling yet, I think she just might skip it and go strait to walking. She's getting so big..


Get the running shoes ready! Great feeling watching them make these little accomplishments.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

I just got home from having a tooth extracted. All numbed up and nowhere to go, lol.

The directions say not to smoke or use a straw after ward. I'm wondering if I can still use my vape with a balloon. there's practically zero resistance on the draw with the balloon.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

I've hardly got any work or anything else to do today so it will be a shame if I can't partake in my weed. Was hoping to get weeded pretty much all day long today.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

Get on it Dez! lol......I had a smoke last night, woohoo, and a bongo today of some bubble after I potted up. And it's a thermometer

Jig, I bet the Yin just goes straight to walking for sure. She's sounds like she is going to. I never crawled and was walking around at 9 months. My Mum reckoned it was to do with me not wearing nappies very much, at that point we were living in the jungle of Borneo/Brunei so nappies seemed futile she said. If they needed to find me they'd just follow the piles of poo,  Wee yin had some bread today, and his tooth(singular) smile is cracking us up.

Cheers Jimmer, we are getting there for sure now.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

It's nice to hear you are enjoying your little one despite the whole house being ill.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

OH, and the number thing is my paranoia kicking in. I have been reading a few articles and stories about people who have been busted in NL. The Mayor of the area you are busted in can effectively have your home "closed". Which means you have to bloody move out. This can be done for several months. It's parallelling the fact that if you were say selling drugs from your home, it is bringing criminality into your area and for some FUKKED UP reason they class having a "Hennepkwekerij" in the same category as that......it's mind boggling really. Anyway, touch wood, shit is gonna change soon. Lots of the recent local elections have brought in more weed friendly parties. There's a real push to allow the backend of the weed business to be legitimised so that both growers and coffeeshop owners can live without the prospect of being in jail. A coffeeshop owner can loose his license and go to jail when they are scoring product for their shop for example if busted doing a deal. Quite crazy really.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> It's nice to hear you are enjoying your little one despite the whole house being ill.


It's nice to actually have the energy to smile and giggle at him mate. Just makes my day


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, that is pretty fuked up D. I had no idea the shop owner could get busted


----------



## supchaka (Apr 18, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I just got home from having a tooth extracted. All numbed up and nowhere to go, lol.
> 
> The directions say not to smoke or use a straw after ward. I'm wondering if I can still use my vape with a balloon. there's practically zero resistance on the draw with the balloon.


I smoked a cigarette as I walked to the car from getting wisdom teeth pulled! Just make a conscience effort to not drag hard, and a bag, bong or joint really wouldn't be shit compared to a cig tightness.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I smoked a cigarette as I walked to the car from getting wisdom teeth pulled! Just make a conscience effort to not drag hard, and a bag, bong or joint really wouldn't be shit compared to a cig tightness.


That's what I was thinking. Not much resistance might be ok and the balloon flows really easy


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2014)

the reason behind not smoking after an extraction is 'dry socket', which is painful. In moderation, a vape or bong shouldn't be a problem.....and it helps.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

I've got the vape heating up now and the herb is already ground up


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

Seizure the day, fell and hit my face off the bench on my cheek and hit above my eye on other side of face, also knee all swollan aswell, lucky my mate was here he rang paramedics cos he shit himself never seen out like I just came round on settee half hour later


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

I posted a couple others too in my thread but I think these are pretty cool for phone pics.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 18, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Seizure the day, fell and hit my face off the bench on my cheek and hit above my eye on other side of face, also knee all swollan aswell, lucky my mate was here he rang paramedics cos he shit himself never seen out like I just came round on settee half hour later


Not good, I hope your ok


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ii am Ok I still.managed to make my bho after and have 1 bong on the.nail took throat off, got 1.8 off just under a tube full


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Seizure the day, fell and hit my face off the bench on my cheek and hit above my eye on other side of face, also knee all swollan aswell, lucky my mate was here he rang paramedics cos he shit himself never seen out like I just came round on settee half hour later


damn that sucks hope you are alright. i bet your mate did shit. thet is some crazy shit to see the first time.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ii he says he shit him self like had to tell then to come back way as he didn't no where to turn the power out on little grow haha, all sore and aching now the muscle a I don't no


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

If it's with doing a bit work in house laying flooring and moving bed and the about and the heat had drained my water levels


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

sheesh bud, glad yer alright. sounds a sore one!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, that sounds like a pretty bad fall!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2014)

Late night joint after everyones gone to bed>>>BLISS!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 18, 2014)

Found this and thought it to be funny and wanted to share it.
*Man Lets Out Hellacious Fart In Mexican Restaurant, 3 Dead*







Officials examining the fart destruction.
It may have been the strongest human fart in recorded history and the results were tragic. A Hoboken, Oregon man, who was a long time sufferer of gas, let out a fart yesterday in a Mexican restaurant and killed three people.


It must have been a terrible way to go. The district attorney is deciding whether to charge the man with anything. Several people were asphyxiated and paramedics who rushed to the scene had to give many restaurant patrons CPR. The unfortunate victims, who authorities determined died from suffocation, sat at an adjacent table near the fart perpetrator where the air circulation was poor. The restaurant owner denies that the restaurant’s beans were the cause.

With the growing population of obese people the potential for dangerous gas build up in these giant sized intestines has increased. Dr. Melville McKrauten said, “I have seen some big intestines in big bellies. An immense amount of methane gas can --> *build *up in a fat person’s intestinal tract. I advise people to stay out of small enclosed areas with fat people, and have the fat people warn you if they feel a big fart coming on.”

While methane gas is not toxic, it can be flammable and drown out the oxygen and asphyxiate someone if the discharge is ample. Most people dislike the odor of methane gas, more commonly known as fart gas. But with the increasing gut sizes of an obese public a foul oder is not the only danger accompanying an inadvertent fart nowadays.

Dr. McKrauten added, “If you live with a fat person, or if you are a very fat person yourself, make sure that you always have quick access to fresh air. It is possible that you even could kill yourself with your own farts. I recommend that if you are very obese and spend a lot of time in small rooms to make sure the windows are open just in case. Fat people with flatulence problems should be extra cautious in rooms with smokers or gas fixture pilot lights.”

While the local district attorney is deciding whether to charge the flatulent fat man with murder charges, environmentalists are also alarmed. Methane gas is a green house gas that is 14 times more potent than carbon dioxide. According to Green Peace activist Eljad Cookermong, “Governments need to curtail obese people as their farting gases can eventually have terrible global warming effects. I would like to see a provision in the global treaty on limiting global warming gasses that originate in the guts of fat people.”

This entry was posted on Thursday, January 27th, 2011 at 5:04 am and is filed under Uncategorized. You can follow any responses to this entry through the RSS 2.0 feed. You can leave a res


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2014)

1 more day unitl 420!! I've got my stuff all ready. Cleaned the bong and got my lil jar curing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2014)

nice man


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks, it's going to be a good day. Got church in the morning so I'll start the day off with a cookie and then about lunch time I'll take a nice big ol rip and then eat some lunch with the wifes family and let the kids search for eggs and then we head over to her moms side of the family and do it again. 

Needless to say it's a good think I have edibles and cannabis


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

420 bho an d loads weed, just not in proper mood to toke the cunt haah


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 19, 2014)

dammnn what happened to roll it up... whats up six.. I haven't had much to share so haven't been around lately.. legal troubles.. still love yall though..


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 19, 2014)

im so lost.. whats up with the trophies?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy 420 folks. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2014)

Few blasts of the wax this morning I'm feeling better, muscles a bit aching you would think I been to gym


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2014)

DST said:


> Happy 420 folks. Hope you all have a great weekend.


getting an early start?....today's the 19th


cof


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2014)

Quick shot when checked today will get out tomoz for few more when water and sum more bondage


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> getting an early start?....today's the 19th
> 
> 
> cof


Maybe he's wishing us a happy 420 now cause he won't be around tomorrow since it falls on Easter this year. 

Just a thought in my stoner brain lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> getting an early start?....today's the 19th
> 
> 
> cof


i had to look at the date thought i was f'ed up but i am good stilli just hope my boy can get me a sack today i am out, and it will suck tomorrow with no reffer on my favorite day of the year. Shit is like Christmas for stoners


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i had to look at the date thought i was f'ed up but i am good stilli just hope my boy can get me a sack today i am out, and it will suck tomorrow with no reffer on my favorite day of the year. Shit is like Christmas for stoners


Definitely a day not to be with out. Doesn't that make you wish you could go to dispensary and pick out of a nice line-up?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Definitely a day not to be with out. Doesn't that make you wish you could go to dispensary and pick out of a nice line-up?


you have no idea! i will more than likely not find anything worth a shit. mybe some brick dont help i never buy any


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey guys, here's a day 28 update to my video journal.







Enjoy!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2014)

Damn that sucks doc! 

If I could get something to you in time I'd totally do it. 

Maybe the Easter bunny can do it for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2014)

hell i am just bitching, but i would burn one with old E. Bunny


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy four tweny guys an gals, Hope everyone has a good day tomoz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog and trippy livers lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> getting an early start?....today's the 19th
> 
> 
> cof


lol....everyday's a 420! 

doon button ben....timber.



  sorry about the phone pics.

peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2014)

Long time no write!
Been sick, and back probs flared up, but getting better.
Sounds like a lot of us & our fams had a go with colds/flus/strep, etc., of late. 

Well, got myself sorted for 4/20 (or 20/4, for our European pals):
1/8th of Cheese Candy, 1/8th of Romulan, 1/8th of God's Vagina Goo, and a spliff of Killer Queen, GSC, and one of a blend of buds.
I hope it lasts until tomorrow...


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2014)

lol. god vagina goo. glad you are on the mend Doobs.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

I hope the grass in your Easter basket is not plastic this year


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2014)

Just got home from taking my son shooting. We went to an archery place first so he could practice his bow and then went to an indoor shooting range so he could learn how to shoot a 22 rifle. First time I've ever done anything like that with him and he was really good with it all. He took it very seriously and was very careful with everything. Stoked!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

How old is he?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh!
And the wife brought home a package sent by a kind & curious faerie!

Thank you kind faerie!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How old is he?


he's 10


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of the little man. Phone pics so they're not that great.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2014)

@ DST - My Dog plants always grew like those in the pics. Tall ass colas...

I wish I had some Dog beans. I guess I know where to go to buy them though, right?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweet! I was 9 when I went out to the desert the first time. Shot a shotgun too. Ouch! We ate quail that night. Tasted great except for the buckshot


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't remember how old I was when I learned gun safety and how to shoot the exact same rifle my son is shooting in the pics. I only know I was tiny in the pics I have of my dad helping me shoot the .22 rifle. It was kind of cool to see him shooting it today for his first time.

I think it's neat that I got to teach him on the same rifle my dad did with me. Makes it a little more special to me.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2014)

Shhh, there sleeping....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2014)

To those in Europe, Happy 420

to new parents
Don't let your child play with your phone.
*Toddler tips off cops to parents' pot farm after accidentally dialing emergency services while playing with their phone  *

 The youngster, thought to be under two-years-old, made the 999 call (the equivalent of 911 in Britain) from a house in Manchester, northern England

I let my son play with a cell phone that didn't have a sim card and ended up with a visit from the sheriff's office....you have to take out the battery or it can call 911.


cof


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com#ixzz2zOGzMRK4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy 420
i made it back went on a last minute road trip to a 600's place and got to talk for a bit. We had to go sooner than we would have liked but it was four and a half hours one way there. took some Alligator kush and fireballs cut that where still kind of new but i hope they make it. he sorted me out for 420 and i thank him kindly for it too. i was also gifted some cuts and some of those same pips today maybe we can bust some of together doobie. well thanks again man i enjoyed it but time to water with some tea tonight smoked some of the lerry and it was great man a lot like my og but with out the lemon. had three beans in the bud we broke up my have to play with them


DoobieBrother said:


> Oh!
> And the wife brought home a package sent by a kind & curious faerie!
> 
> Thank you kind faerie!!!
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy 420 even though i thought it was that yesterday, anyway Wakey bakey, bho and footy the day so.thats me sorted with just lieing around eating and bonging up


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2014)

I enjoyed your visit, time went by way too fast. You have a neat family. We'll have to do it again. Glad to see you made it home safely. time for me to crash.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy W-egg day. Gelukkige paasdagje!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

"Gelukkige paasdagje!"
yea what he said


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 4/20 6!!'

Time to go see where that rascally rabbit hid all his damn eggs!

Have a great one guys!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter and 4/20 all! I woke up this morning to 3 babies coming up. 1 black angel rose, 1 g13 cheese, and 1 auto afghan kush ryder.

Here's a baby critical auto I have going in my veg area just starting to bud.

Here's what I'm smoking today, it's made with some blue pit trimmings. I'm purging my dog right now for tonight. 

I also did a sulfur burn 2 nights ago and scrubbed down my shed yesterday and moved things back in from out of the makeshift cfl set-up I was useing.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2014)

happy day all,smokeing some dog & forum x og nugs...................fire.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

i had some germ issues this go had to be me only popped 1 honeybee out of 6, 3 pw X og one i pull was weak and i pulled it, 1 goji f2. i am going to get some fresh soil and try again. three people made those so had to be me;(


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm Vaping on some Lambsbread this morning and will be hitting it up along with some Jamaican all day.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2014)

I got lit as fuck before bed last night. It's going to be a good day I think.

Awesome you two got to hook up.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i had some germ issues this go had to be me only popped 1 honeybee out of 6, 3 pw X og one i pull was weak and i pulled it, 1 goji f2. i am going to get some fresh soil and try again. three people made those so had to be me;(


I was having really bad luck myself. Then I started using my rapid rooters to germ with also, just throwing them in with my clones for a couple of days. Since then I get 99% germ rate. It could also be most of my seeds come from BB.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

i like that i've been needing to get some anyway


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2014)

I use rapid rooters for germination too and also have a very high germ rate with them. This most recent run I think it was 30 out of 32 seeds ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

i have always done great but my dirt is well used. i could get fresh dirt and be back fine but i have been wanting to give the rapid rooters a go. where has them the cheapest?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been getting mine at cheaphydroponics
* Home >  Cloning >  Rooting Plugs > * 





Root Riot Bags - 100pk





























*List Price: $29.95

Our Price: $24.00 *
_*
Savings: $5.95*_

_Product Code: RIOT100PK _

http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/product-p/riot100pk.htm



cof


Qty:


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> It's going to be a good day I think.


Yes it is! Happy 4/20 all! 3 cannamels in the coffee this morning. Gonna have a bag in a moment too. Then off to church w my folks or a bit and then food. . Hope you all have a great day and feel as blessed as I.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I got lit as fuck before bed last night. It's going to be a good day I think.
> 
> Awesome you two got to hook up.


yea about 3 am i finished watering and smoked some dog bx1 and it face planted me COF you tried the ones with out the holes?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2014)

I haven't, but they are cheaper and I end up sticking a square toothpick in the hole to deepen it.

I had a bowl of bx1 for breakfast and think I'll have another before the family luncheon.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2014)

Time for another sneaky vape pen on the bonky!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I haven't, but they are cheaper and I end up sticking a square toothpick in the hole to deepen it.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


That's what I do. I get some cheap square ones from the local shop. 

I'm smoking 2 small pork tenderloins and making a homemade ny cheese cake.(no matter how it turns out it's still made in ny) for the holidays.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Whew made it through church and the egg hunt and now it's time to light up before the family gets here.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Oh and I used rapid rooters err well kinda. Mine are coco pellets, but I think I've lost maybe 4 beans since I've switched. Water once cover and forget


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> That's what I do. I get some cheap square ones from the local shop.
> 
> I'm smoking 2 small pork tenderloins and making a homemade ny cheese cake.(no matter how it turns out it's still made in ny) for the holidays.


i am cooking chicken fried steak, home made gravy, corn on the cob,and mashed taters. wife is doing banana pudding and what ever else they want maybe some sweet peas or something. i am going to get on some plugs of some king i think i am going to give to no hole ones a try. i have to make a kelp for less order geting this to replace the fish poop.

*Fish Hydrolysate*
*Product Description*
Product form:
Liquid fish

NPK analysis:
2-3-1

Product designation:
Organic

Primary function/use:
Organic fertilizer containing vitamins, amino acids, natural enzymes, natural growth hormones and fish oils.

Other product highlights:
Contains many micro and macro nutrients.

Well suited for:
Hydroponics, soil and soil-less.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm stuffed. Just got back from a family luncheon, my contribution was a beef tenderloin, angel food cake and sliced strawberries that have been marinating in sugar since Friday...platter and bowls are empty.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's my smoker now with about 2 hours 2 go. I like to smoke with apple wood chips, it gives the veggies nice flavor. The down falls is I'm so high and this takes hours and patience to do right.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2014)

I smoked some ribs on the trager today with some Apple BBQ chips.

And now I'm stuffed and getting ready to burn one n eat a red velvet cookie packed with hash 

Such a great day and it's 85 here! Time to take the boys to the fishing hole...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2014)

I had the same problem on Xmas day! I had some Malawi oil in my coffee. Opening presents was so much fun and then I started getting shaky! I had to cook Xmas dinner and I was flying!

SomeGuy - get some pics of the spread before it is eaten!

The wife and I have the house to ourselves for the first time in 25 years!

I use the Rapid Rooters and 7 pH water. Make sure that the tap root doesn't come out the bottom and get dry! I also use a chopstick to widen the hole. Subcool was turning them upside down so that they can stand up by themselves. Now he uses those small 6-pack planters that fit the rotters perfectly. I also use them for all my clones.

Happy 420!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2014)

Sore throat here still, so toking sparingly.
Glad you all are having a great weekend, all that food pR0n has been killing me .
Had a colorful visitor five minutes ago:


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 20, 2014)

Just got back from the outlaw's place. The food was good, the beer was great and the company wasn't so bad either. My mom is coming over this evening to have dinner with me, the wife and kids. Been using the vape except for while at the outlaw's place. I went ahead and burned using a bat and shared with my wife's uncle's wife or girlfriend or whatever you want to call her. She's cool and likes to burn so it was all good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2014)

Alternating between agitating my sore throat with various bowls of herb, and a big, hot glass of hot chocolate:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

some of my home cooking. time to get the kids some pudding and smoke some exstrema been finding beans you know what pollen was flying i will grow some. we liked the lerry and the ext. will see whats up ordered some rooters will pop some more pips when they get here.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like a good meal.

heri is the likely culprit....only male that's been around.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

sounds like some Hairy Lerry coming soon in my gardenand it wasn't a bad meal


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 4/20 all, hope everyone had a good one, I know I did,,, crawfish boil and what not.
Iv obviously ain't been around much so forgive for not being on the up and up. 

Hope the crew is well, iv been missing you folks.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2014)

I was thinking of og heri


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

right on cof and good to here from you who glad you are doing good man we miss you to. i picked some of these up today be here the 25


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Budtique for my girl today


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2014)

My new preciouses...


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2014)

Glad eveyone had a good time. Roaasted a bird for dinner yesterday, plenty chicken mayo sammie for today


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2014)

We made meatballs! I am so full!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2014)

I had pizza and lay round with aching muscles, probs do the same the day with out the pizza tho


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2014)

Feeling any better?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2014)

Ii a feel Ok just a bit sore me muscles like av been to the gym arny haha, took me an hour to have wake n bake aswell which is a little strange... day on the settee watching the box a think


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2014)

The gym with arny that ment haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2014)

Feels like av been bench pressing him haha thighs are sore


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 21, 2014)

Back to school today. I rolled my first blunt in awhile this morning for after solar class tonight with friends. It's a blue pit with dog oil dripped all in it. I don't smoke much with my class mates because they want me to hook them up with what I have and I'm looking to graduate not get kicked out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2014)

Still sick boy! Were all full of it too, the wee man is choked right up! 3 Day's did you say!!!! I went nearly one with the sore throat but was pulling my hair out by 8 p.m! Na' Gid.....
Anyway's, this new Doggie seedling from the first batch looked like it might not make it for a week or so there, after the first set of true leaves there was no shoot to continue growing, i let it go another week and now got a new set coming, just hope this grow's out o.k Ive been really chuffed the old pip popped 
  
Scottie Dog at the back, a bit bashed from its travel's, and some random seed's to 12/12 just for kick's n shit's
the new dog wont be flowered but the other's are Southern Charm, DPQ, O.G Larry, Platinum Fire and an Acapulco Gold x Green Dream. Should be interesting.
Hope all had a good 420 !
Peace


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 21, 2014)

I couldn't find any good opportunities to disappear for some smoke yesterday at the Easter get together so I drank instead. Didn't sleep good at all last night because of it.

Had a good time though and hope everyone in here had a nice 420. 

Sorry you're still jacked up budolskie.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2014)

@budolskie - make sure you replenish your electrolytes. Gatorade, bananas, coconut water...


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

honeybee fat mom/indoor tree/wtf am i doing/shit needs to hurry up in the flower room.

one week ago.
  
today


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2014)

looking grrreeeeeeeeeeenn!!!!, Man thats a nice bush ;-P


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2014)

Going big!


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

not really trying to,but she was just gonna die in that 3gal pot,and had no room in the flower room,and it still snows around these parts...and i do want to see just what she may be able to do..

it just may work,one plant(netting)...one light(summertime)+central air,lots of root space.
then i can clean up/down size the veg area..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2014)

*Day 34 - FCJ/Goji*

I plan on flipping these guys on Wednesday.
They are still at a TBSP each. Gonna need to buy a water pump and water wand soon. Getting to be a pain in my back leaning in there.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2014)

Burst shots lights on-off

Grape God mom day 41 12/12


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2014)

she still smell the same giggs?she look like she gonna be a big one.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2014)

I feel a lot better today guys nice wake n bake


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2014)

Chopped button ben down yesterday...whole day stuck in a tent is nae fun...but the results are


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 22, 2014)

Get well soon 600! It seems there's a lot of sick and injured people in the 600 lately, so get well.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 22, 2014)

Had a friend visit last night he brought a m8 that was sick and i was like dude if i get sick this is the last time you toke at my place.. Fuck me 12 hours later my lunges are hurting and snot drippin.. 
So to try and make an escape from feeling sheeit i made strawberry tee and is about to watch a brand new episode of The Boondocks.
Hope yall is feeling better..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 22, 2014)

feeling like ive caught it all over again! Nightmare bud,
But happened upon a piece of bud that im 100% is the same Pineapple ( Scotch Mist ) cut i used to have. I think it came from the same few guy's that have held it for years, but on a mission to find out who and get a trade or something happening asap!!!!
I just wind myself up coming on here tbo, it kill's me to have one hand tied behind my back with all the good's about, but its good to see everyone else doing away and seeing all the new stuff from scratch. Kind of like, " MY PLEASURE IN OTHER PEOPLES LEISURE " ( Good old Spud lol )


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2014)

genuity said:


> she still smell the same giggs?she look like she gonna be a big one.


For the most part, it seems that these took more of a spice/coffee smell but they change a lot in the last couple weeks.

They stink so good though! Was at the parents a couple weeks back and I had the jar open long enough to get a bud out and my mom came downstairs and said it smells like a skunk was run over! Lol

I'm excited for the honeybee though, they're getting so big!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

Giggles26 recommended I stop by here so I'm following his advice. Running Heavyweight Fruit Punch with Ushio 600 opti blue (veg) and red (flower) in a 3x3 tent. Pic is 40 days from seed. Just looking for any tips and guidance I can get as this is my first grow. Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2014)

looking good figgy.welcome to the 600


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2014)

Figgy how big are they? 

The 6 can penetrate 3ft but a lil less will give you better results. 

I'd flip anywhere between 12-16" just depends on how much they stretch. I've had a 10" girl turn out to an almost 3ft girl, sometimes they double, triple and even sometimes quadruple in size but that's usually sativa dom.

If it was me I'd take as many cuts as I could and then give it bout a week or so and flip and maintain 2 weeks into flower. With 40 days veg they should yield pretty well in 5g or you could take cuts and transplant and wait a lil bit but 5g should be big enough. I've grown some monsters in 3G lol.

Sorry I'm chatty just ate me am edible lol.

I'm sure someone else will chime in as well.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

Giggles, they 're 10, 11, and 12" now. I just topped at the 6th node about 1.5-2 weeks ago, and those shoots are now about 2" tall pointing straight up. This Fruit Punch I believe is 70% sativa so I'm expecting a decent stretch. 

I won't be doing any cloning as this is the only tent and space I have to grow, but I do have about 15 named, and another maybe 10-15 unknown strain seeds waiting for future grows.

Also I just transplanted into the 5 gallon pots about 5 days ago and they have taken off since! 

I'm curious as to the trimming of bottom foliage though. If this is the recommendation just let me know how much you think and when I should make cuts.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks beautiful! Welcome


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2014)

Figgy it all really depends.

Here this is what mine look like when they're going to flower

I'll keep up on it for another week so all the energy is focused upwards.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

Guess it's time to start heavily researching trimming and comparing what I have to what is best to do. My wife is going to be on my ass for the next couple days due to my head buried in a screen again.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Had a friend visit last night he brought a m8 that was sick and i was like dude if i get sick this is the last time you toke at my place.. Fuck me 12 hours later my lunges are hurting and snot drippin..
> So to try and make an escape from feeling sheeit i made strawberry tee and is about to watch a brand new episode of The Boondocks.
> Hope yall is feeling better..


friends eh! who needs em, lol......

And Welcome Figgy to the 600 thread. Nice looking ladies you got there. foliage removal below canopy is a toss up between having lots of hashable popcorn buds, and the potential of adding to your canopy weight by distributing the energy up to the top only. The latter is probable more efficient and reduces head fuk time when trimming.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

I want heavy, dense, delicious nugs. Hash is secondary right now. I'm sure I'll get a little off of sugar trim anyway. Thanks for the welcome DST.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2014)

Some-tings.

deep blue's needing a bigger home
 
 
cab still in veg
 
 
 
wow, need to clean my tubes
 
dog under the mhm bearky there
 
 
 
slainte, and a good evening to all.
DST


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

So I edited this post and my text is gone. Anyway, I cleared out some inner side branches and leaves. Clipped some fan leaves that were laying on the soil. Tried to get all the super small inner growth that was totally shaded. I didn't want to do too much as I'm guessing you don't want to shock the plants too badly. My questions would be: Is is recommended to prune or leave big fan leaves that are covering potential bud spots? Or will the stretch help them clear the fan leaves? 

I've hijacked this thread with enough noob questions, so that should be it until harvest time. Maybe some update pics every now and then. Smoke on...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2014)

Figgy ( so weird to call you that because it is a nickname for a guy on here I dislike. Haha. Oh well, you shall be figgy from now on.)

It was good of you to trim the leaves touching soil, as they can mold.

Do not trim other leaves covering buds. You can move them out of the way. Fan leaves store nutrients and make energy for the plant.

As long as you trim shoots after watering, it does little to stunt the plant. Anything that is super small, on the bottom 1/4 of the plant or flimsy stemmed should be removed. It will be small airy bud if left on.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2014)

Flaming, it's an old gamer tag from years ago.

What I read was conflicting. Some say prune, some say don't. I figured I'll just do a little bit. I'll keep an eye out for that super small growth and trim it ASAP. It would be great if there was one true way to grow this, but it's like art. Everyone has their own style that works.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 22, 2014)

Some cool bass playing, once you make it past the goofy beginning:
(*I'm in the market for a pre-amp pedal and came across this demo of a pedal, and the guy is a flippin' good bassist)


----------



## supchaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Opinions are like assholes! Everyone has one and mine is the only one that doesn't stink!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2014)

That is some trippy bass playing, or sounds rather. I just sealed a deal to trade my bass to a guy, I'm super stoked and feel as though my investment is paying off. I'm getting 4 mics, a pair of monitors, a couple stands and cables, plus another bass.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2014)

welcome figgy nice looking plants. i found a lot of naners on the cherry puff i flowered, so i pulled like 15 or so off to try and finish it out. i have 8 more girls and one boy left so i hope i get a good keeper. they are great looking plants. i put my alligator kush male and my two fireballs males i have saved out of the 7 i got. i will have Al. kushf2 and FB f3 pips. my dogs are done but the seeds i made with the blue pit are not so they will get pulled sunday when i get home from planting one my gorilla plots. worked dawn till dusk just took my shower and it is 1130 here so good night folks.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - I love me some fretless bass! May I suggest trying some active pickups instead. They have a range of sounds from smooth jazzy standup bass to booty shakin' thumb popping funk. Allows you to keep your setup cleaner. Just don't leave the cord plugged in because it will drain the battery.

@jigfresh - trading musical gear is a blast. That is how I got my 1980 Japanese P-Bass Lyte 


LA Con shaded lower bud trichs:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2014)

Active pickups....Jig sent me a video of a Scottish dude going on about how he dislikes active pickups, lol. It was more to do with how the guy talked rather than Jig trying to educate me about active pickups....by all accounts that dude didn't like em, hahaha.......

Q to Gen, the Hot cookies (FB's) that the fairy sent, are they f1's or f2's? cheers mucker.

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DoobieBrother - I love me some fretless bass! May I suggest trying some active pickups instead. They have a range of sounds from smooth jazzy standup bass to booty shakin' thumb popping funk. Allows you to keep your setup cleaner. Just don't leave the cord plugged in because it will drain the battery.
> 
> @jigfresh - trading musical gear is a blast. That is how I got my 1980 Japanese P-Bass Lyte
> 
> ...


The bass I have (Ibanez GSR206) has active pickups, unfortunately it doesn't have a mid-range control, only treble & bass (w/boost).
But it produces great clear tone, and my GT-10B does good for other things, but I'm going to be going with a VT Bass Deluxe to get the sounds I prefer..
Then I'll save up for a Roland drum kit....

Or I might even go for a 5-string fretless like this one:








jigfresh said:


> That is some trippy bass playing, or sounds rather. I just sealed a deal to trade my bass to a guy, I'm super stoked and feel as though my investment is paying off. I'm getting 4 mics, a pair of monitors, a couple stands and cables, plus another bass.


Wheelin' & dealin' 
Sounds like a great trade


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's a riddle for you:

What has two thumbs and is as soft as a lump of tepid water?

Answer: THIS guy!!! (thumbs pointed squarely at myself)


The wife , and by proxy, myself, have decided to be a foster home for litters of kittens through the local Friends of Felines.
I have until the weekend to finish kitten-proofing things, and then we'll have an inspection/orientation and take it from there (meaning we might have a batch of furry freaks by Saturday, if all goes to plan).
So the 600 will soon be rife & riddled with kitten pics & vids, unless they're homely & boring kittens.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2014)

I was at the Rijks museum yesterday and noticed one of the old masters paintings with a family scene with a dog in the painting, and one of the people in the scene holding up a cat so that it was standing up on it's hind legs....I thought, "so people were taking silly pics of their cats even back in the 18th Century,


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

They were doing it in Egypt a few thousand years ago, too 

Here's my new fryer on her maiden voyage:
  

And it was as good as it looks


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 23, 2014)

I woke up this morning to more snow! I'm about ready to put some wheels om my shed and head south.

Doobie, I thank you for my kitty. My gf talks every once in awhile about joining a boxer rescue program but never does. I got my kitty from a barn rescue program and he's one cool cat.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2014)

Funny, I'm working on shipping some of the cats around here out. As some of you know we have a whopping 14! We'd like to whittle that down to say 7?

The bass I'm picking up is an Ibanez.  Black I believe.

And FP, what's there not to like about finshaggy? .... just kidding.

Oh yeah, Welcome to the club figgy. It's the place to be.


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Guess it's time to start heavily researching trimming and comparing what I have to what is best to do. My wife is going to be on my ass for the next couple days due to my head buried in a screen again.


if you live in a dry climate you might want to dry trim so your buds don't dry out too quick or if you live in a humid climate you might want to wet trim so you don't get mold.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2014)

f1 @DST


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 23, 2014)

Goji Og


----------



## Figgy (Apr 23, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> if you live in a dry climate you might want to dry trim so your buds don't dry out too quick or if you live in a humid climate you might want to wet trim so you don't get mold.


The humidity isn't too bad here yet. June-September it's insane! I have the humidifier running in the tent now and holding around 60-65%. I'll pull it for flower and it should drop back down to 30-35. The house AC runs almost all day during the summer so RH will be consistently low.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2014)

Once my killawatt goes over $35 mo for the ac I usually turn it up 2 degrees. I turned it up to 82 last night. Can't get too crazy with the go juice!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

Must be "nice" 
Going to get up to 48f & rainy today... 
But going to Guitar Center to order strings and maybe the VT Bass Deluxe.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 23, 2014)

Just nocked sum more of the good stuff up before 1.1g I got from just over half a tube probs bout a half oz


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Goji OgView attachment 3135294View attachment 3135295


 That is a sexy bitch!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, forgot to mention baby officially started crawling on Sunday, so it's on now. She's all over the damn place. It's fun to watch.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 23, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Oh, forgot to mention baby officially started crawling on Sunday, so it's on now. She's all over the damn place. It's fun to watch.


My little girl started crawling on Saturday. It is by far the coolest, most rewarding thing I think I've ever experienced watching my little girl motor around one corner or another of the house. Congrats on the kid and best wishes to you!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

Kids like that always remind me of SSP race cars from when I was a kid:

(***don't forget to feed her 6 heaping tablespoons of granulated white sugar (cube form is the easiest at her age)).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

I had the "Kind Cobra" SSP, and I also got this on a different x-matazz:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

And I am so high...

How about some "New Wallet" pR0n!?!?!?

I got tired of worrying about whether (emphasis on the "h", and again on every printing you now see of the word "emphasis") or not I had my wallet in my riding pants or my jacket pocket whilst bounding about the countryside on my bad motorscooter, or worrying as to whether ("h") or not it (the wallet in question, and of the tri-fold persuasion) had been brutally ripped from the back pocket of my trousers during record-breaking top speed runs that are now, quite frankly, approaching Mach speeds.
Made in America.
With American cowhide.
By Americans, or soon-to-be-Americans.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, and that is a new belt *totally* photobombing the wallet!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

And that photo was taken at 1/3000th of a second... soooooo..... that means I can move 1 inch 3000 times in 1-second, which is 250 feet a second, which is 170mph.

Oh.
Nope.
That was at 1/60th of a second, so that's 40mph, and I am stoned, and I am very slow, and I am not smart...


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2014)

looks like you could get a set of "works" in that wallet Doobie, lmfao at your posts, funny stuff


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

When do we get to see a new helmet cam video?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

Wait until you make tater tots! Mix up some Mr. Yoshida's and sour cream for dipping - mmmmmm!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok 6 I need the hyrdo nerds help. I'm building a ebb n flow table out of my find from the other day and I need some help with deciding on what pump size and how big of reservoir to use. 

Jig, who, dez, any of you guys that can chime in and help would be great.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2014)

That pan you found was kind of shallow for doing a ebb flow (if I remember) So I would use it for my preferred method anyway, which would be a drain to waste system. It takes so many variables out that can be a hassle. The RW unislabs would be ideal and you would only water once a day still. Pump wouldnt need to be much, you could even water by hand if you felt so inclined. 

Totally not what you were asking or the direction you were going but I'm that guy that usually goes the other direction


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> When do we get to see a new helmet cam video?


Soon!

I tried a few times already but the camera was tilted bad, or pointed too far down.
But I thnk I have it aimed properly.
Doing another tuning session for the scooter tonight, but will have to wait for a dry-ish spell to test it, as it's raining frogs & fritters and blowing like things that metaphorically produce prodigious amounts of air movement.
So, more later


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2014)

supchaka said:


> That pan you found was kind of shallow for doing a ebb flow (if I remember) So I would use it for my preferred method anyway, which would be a drain to waste system. It takes so many variables out that can be a hassle. The RW unislabs would be ideal and you would only water once a day still. Pump wouldnt need to be much, you could even water by hand if you felt so inclined.
> 
> Totally not what you were asking or the direction you were going but I'm that guy that usually goes the other direction


I'm open to all ideas really. It's about 5" deep so I wasn't quite sure if I could even make it work but I'll look into a drain to waste.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally got em up and runnin boys!
heeyeyeyaww


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 23, 2014)

err.. still trying to figure out this new uploader. cant even see the big ones when i click on it


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice! Tape pr0n from the morning! Looking good 
Im up a little early cause i had so much fever everything is soaked and i could not keep warm. So now im waiting for the bath tub to be full while enjoying the fire oven.. Still no wake n bake. Gotta have the lunges ready first :/


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok 6 I need the hyrdo nerds help. I'm building a ebb n flow table out of my find from the other day and I need some help with deciding on what pump size and how big of reservoir to use.
> 
> Jig, who, dez, any of you guys that can chime in and help would be great.


Both of those things are dependent on the size of the tray. What are the dimensions of the tray?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2014)

I would listen to the guys who've done tables before. I just know the systems I've run.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2014)

*pulled the trigger on a VT Bass Deluxe fx pedal at Guitar Center!





And I ordered two sets of Rotosound SM666 strings ($75, so don't complain, guitar guys  )

And the guy at guitar center actually asked me how to spell "rotosound"...

And I bought a Planet Waves (Joe Satriani) 3" wide, padded guitar strap:
 

The fx pedal & strings will arrive by Monday, and will be doing a before & after vid for my youtube channel, and will link to it here in the 6.

Other than that, getting kitten supplies, and will get more tomorrow.
Toking on some delicious Romulan, and going to eat, watch something, and veg out.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Both of those things are dependent on the size of the tray. What are the dimensions of the tray?


I'll get some for sure measurements tomorrow.

I'm baked and going to bed.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2014)

Dst u recon they ready for the 18s, thus is the 4 hermie dippy iv just binned


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, I would be potting up if my roots looked like that.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2014)

Soon as they dry up again al be putting them in the 18s


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2014)

Shame about the Dippy's bud, were they snip's from the Dippy you had for about a year or new pip's ? I think i might have got a taste of it and was really nice.
I was out on the hunt for this elusive Pineapple clone that i had before, managed to grad another bit to puff and the snip should'nt be a problem. For those that remember, its an old cindy 99 x kali mist and was being called Scotch Mist just between the guy's holding it for kick's, i cant recover the snaps but she is a cracker all round keeper.
 sorry for pic. The blob on the bottom bud is some iso hash, a little treat. It will knock me sideway's with next to no tollorence atm


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2014)

Im gutted by the whole "selfed" dippy thing. there must of been some hermi pollen in the air when it was created


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2014)

youve nout to be gutted about man! Your work is great westy, one trait in one strain is no big deal, i suppose if its underlying in the remaining seed's then i can see how it could be a pain, but c'mon you have to be proud of what you guy's have done with bb


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2014)

As far as im aware it is an isolated incident


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2014)

Im giving the S.Charm a go atm, just a seedling and an older DPQ, a right mixed lot and just added a Fireball's and Sweet Stomper Kush to the group. By the time i sex them i should be left with a fair few ladies of different origins. If the Dog looks good from the selfie's or the new seedling ive got from the 2010 s1's is another fine specimen im going to look for a dude out the f.b's or maybe platinum fire to keep the gene's.
should be interesting if nothing else


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 24, 2014)

I made a dbxlivers through out late nanners. It went outside a couple days seems like that was the kicker. but idk. Might be from wrong ph as my meter is broken.
and a Goji Og nan


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2014)

mr west said:


> Im gutted by the whole "selfed" dippy thing. there must of been some hermi pollen in the air when it was created


from what I understand from budolskie, this is a cut/pip from a run of dippy his mate done without any problems. perhaps something else has created the herm in the selfed seed.....all sounds a bit topsy turvey.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2014)

3-4 yrs ago when i ran the dog,and did a shit job at it...the smoke was ok....

fast foward to now(a lot more grows under my hands),and damn the bud i got from them two plants is some fire dank,nite,nite .i will be keeping this cut around,to work with some more.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2014)

Gigs, iv never run EbF before so I'm no help there. I'm guessing it depends on table size and medium, some mediums hold more moisture than others ie: rockwool cubes vs hydroton. All in all I believe it's a very simple system.

Jigs that's awesome the little one is crawling around 

As some some of you know iv spent quite a bit of time away crime here and my grow, it's a miracle my plants are still alive. First outing I was gone 3 weeks, when I returned the 20amp breaker my DH and AC tripped at some point, it was like 115f, felt like 350% humidity (it was raining in the grow building from all the moisture) my water temps were around 100f+ and the plants were growing into the lights... It's actually amazing the whole op didn't burn to the ground and I'm not in the poker. Oh and the plant reses were running on empty, one more day and they would have been dry.

So after all that the plants were actually fine except for some nute burn haha. 
So then I took another two weeks out and just got back. Everything ran perfect this time, water levels were perfect because the DH drains into the top off res, temps perfect, all perfect. 

So there you have it,, this grow has suffered but I'm amazed it's still even going. The BnS is one STANKY bitch. Will get some pics up sometime, but for now I got a shit ton of work to do before the move out west.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2014)

glad you are feeling the dog gen!

and good to have you back whodat, your grow sounds like my last one, lol...I thought this is a load of shit, but omg, the Dream Dog has produced some of the tastiest bud I have smoked in a while....i love peas, and for some reason it has like a sweat pea taste to it! crazy but delicous!

just chopped my mh dogs, it was a close to the wire thing, I had literally just snipped the last branch when the inlaws arrived back from their shopping venture into town....phew. One thing I'll give, Sannie he sure has made his Heribei uniformly boring and bland as far smell goes....I am really surprised as it smells like such generic weed it's not even funny. And they are all the same Ah well, moving on


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2014)

Good to be back D, even if it's just for a few more weeks. 
For what it's worth I've noticed in some past grows when the plants experience lots of stress the terpenes seem to be more pronounced.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 24, 2014)

My plants will be at the end of week 7 tomorrow and don't look any more finished than they did a week ago. The buds are bigger but almost all pistils are still white. I planned to harvest on the 3rd but that isn't looking likely now. This strain was always pulled at 8 weeks before so I'm really baffled. I can't find any light leaks or anything so I'm at a loss.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2014)

Glad to hear that your doing well who.

Well today it's been raining nonstop so getting my outdoor plot finished is a no go so I'll stay in and burn a bowl.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 24, 2014)

@ Giggles - After you measure your tray, determine the volume of it in cubic feet. There are free converters online to convert that number to gallons. That will help you determine what size res you need. As far as the pump goes, slow pumps suck so go for something that will fill it in a decent amount of time. Mine fills in about 5 minutes, runs for another 10 and then takes about 5 minutes to drain back out. A 20 minute cycle works well for me but I can't speak for anyone else. I have heard of people flooding for more time but this works well for me. Healthy plants and good buds tells me my system works and that's good enough for me.

EDIT: Mine is a 3x3 tray with w 37 gallon res and a 300 GPH pump. My res is barely big enough and need topping off every other day or so right now to keep the pump from sucking air when filling the res. A 40 gal would be ideal for my tray.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2014)

I got the cut from don, not sure when was a while a go, then I took cuts off her my m8 run 5 of the cuts and got 16. Dry in the couple I had off him was 1 pip I found I asked him if he found any an he said no, nobody had mentioned any pips to either of us just that it was lovely weed.. so I planted the pip a while ago and done a few cuts from it just got round to flowering a cut under the blue cfl and it's chucked out 3 sacks already.. I was expecting it from my dog not the dippy haha il get a pic of each now


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's the dippy 
 
 
And the dog


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2014)

It's officially spring. My damn cats are bringing baby birds and squirrels to the door.

Nice plants budolskie, she looks a frosty one.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2014)

that makes sense then bud, one selfed seed does not make a hermy, but with selfed seeds there is always a chance of the herm trait coming through, even if it's a recessive trait.

squirrel pie for dinner Jig?

pissing down here like it's forgot to rain for two months


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

I collect old cookbooks and I found a Betty Crocker one from the '50s that has a recipe for squirrel stew


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2014)

no doubt, Mo. I am sure a lot of people still eat all sorts that others wouldn't dream of. You tried any of the recipes yet?

I made anti pasta tonight which included some roasted eggplant/aubergine/brinjal, set to cool off then wrap that around tuna mayo and chopped mints!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

*Socialism:* You have 2 cows and you give one to your neighbour.

*Communism:* You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and gives you some milk.

*Fascism: *You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and sells you some milk.

*Nazism:* You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and shoots you.

*Bureaucracy: *You have 2 cows; the Government takes both, shoots one, milks the other and throws the milk away..

*Traditional Capitalism: *You have 2 cows. You sell one and buy a bull. You herd multiplies, and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the income.

*American Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You sell one, and force the other to produce the milk of four cows. Later, you hire a consultant to analyse why the cow dropped dead.

*French Corporation: *You have 2 cows. You go on strike because you want three cows.

*Japanese Corporation: *You have 2 cows. You redesign them so they are one-tenth the size of an ordinary cow and produce twenty times the milk. You then create a clever cow cartoon image called Cowkimon and market them Worldwide.

*German Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You re-engineer them so they live for 100 years, eat once a month, and milk themselves.

*British Corporation:* You have 2 cows. Both are mad.

*Italian Corporation*: You have 2 cows, but you don't know where they are. You break for lunch.

*Russian Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You count them and learn you have five cows. You count them again and learn you have 42 cows. You count them again and learn you have 2 cows. You stop counting cows and open another bottle of vodka.

*Swiss Corporation: *You have 5000 cows. None of which belong to you. You charge others for storing them.

*Chinese Corporation: *You have 2 cows. You have 300 people milking them. You claim full employment, high bovine productivity, and arrest the newsman who reported the numbers.

*Iraqi Corporation:* Everyone thinks you have lots of cows. You tell them that you have none. No one believes you and they bomb your ass. You still have no cows, but at least now you are part of a Democracy.......

*Counter Culture:* 'Wow, dig it, like there's these 2 cows, man, grazing in the hemp field. You gotta have some of this milk!'

*Surrealism:* You have two giraffes. The government requires you to take harmonica lessons.

*Fatalist:* You have 2 doomed cows...

*Hong Kong Capitalism: *You have 2 cows. You sell 3 of them to your publicly listed company, using letters of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that you get all 4 cows back, with a tax deduction for keeping 5 cows. The milk rights of 6 cows are transferred via a Panamanian intermediary to a Cayman Islands company secretly owned by the majority shareholder, who sells the rights to all 7 cows' milk back to the listed company and proceeds from the sale are deferred. The annual report says that the company owns 8 cows, with an option on one more. Meanwhile, you kill the 2 cows because the feng shui is bad.

*Arkansas Corporation:* You have 2 cows. That one on the left is kinda cute.

*Indian Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You worship them.

*Australian Corporation: *You have 2 cows. Business seems pretty good. You close the office and go down the pub to celebrate.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2014)

Flipping these girls tomorrow! Changing out to the Ushio opti red and cleaning the glass on the hood after work tomorrow. I know I need to hit them with some decent N due to the stretch, but if there's anything else I need to do let me know.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks good to me  hope you have more headroom though!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Looks good to me  hope you have more headroom though!


18" plants with 8' tent. There better be enough room in there!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

If it grows anything like LA Confidential they won't stretch at all and will just each become one giant bud!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2014)

70% sativa so they 're going to stretch.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

Yup - it's going to! The LA Con is 100% Indica


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

LA Con outside a few minutes ago:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 24, 2014)

DST said:


> glad you are feeling the dog gen!
> 
> and good to have you back whodat, your grow sounds like my last one, lol...I thought this is a load of shit, but omg, the Dream Dog has produced some of the tastiest bud I have smoked in a while....i love peas, and for some reason it has like a sweat pea taste to it! crazy but delicous!
> 
> just chopped my mh dogs, it was a close to the wire thing, I had literally just snipped the last branch when the inlaws arrived back from their shopping venture into town....phew. One thing I'll give, Sannie he sure has made his Heribei uniformly boring and bland as far smell goes....I am really surprised as it smells like such generic weed it's not even funny. And they are all the same Ah well, moving on


Ive grown Herebei before - definitely takes the cake for worst in show at Sannies


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2014)

Well potting up today or tomorrow, helped a m8 do a bit trimming yesterday aswell quick pic when we finished off 12 blueberry.... u lads recon he's hit 40 full


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2014)

maybe if you leave the branches on, lol....j/k, looks a nice haul.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha not my yield d, just trim the way the lads wanted it done, will be getting all trimmed again when dry for wax tho next week


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah boys, keep up the good work.

edit: even if it's not yours, budolskie


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine still to come will be getting them into 18ltrs the day or tomorrow, hopefully I can get the soil this morning and do it today gona hold off flowering for a couple weeks


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2014)

I've had my latest dogs in 18litre pots for a few days now, they seem to be flowering though (scratches heid!), or certainly pre-flowers are popping up big time. Getting a bit antsy that they will not fill the cab up......


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2014)

hey D i got dogs in veg that are preflowering like autos lol, whaked one in 12 and it seems to be fine now not as much streach as i was expecting.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a couple others to.leave along side just case i can't fill with the 8, bit need to get the dehumidifier in aswell when I flip


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2014)

this is my underground greenhouse yin,  hydro grow, ahahaha

2 Deep Blue yins just gone outside to mature

Doggy yins

heribarf


just put on light number 2 as they are above light 1 now.

mhdog


1 of the dogs upotted a few days ago.

Have a good weekend,
DST


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2014)

that last pic has uploaded weirdylike


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

I just finished getting cuts off of all of the clone mothers. They are starting to flower hard and I just couldn't wait till the weekend. Gave them all the dip!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

tidy chunk of weed there budol man!


Cab's looking great too D


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of my girls this morning at the end of week 7. I think they are going to go 9 weeks or maybe even more, which is a bummer for me because I might run out of weed before this run is ready to smoke


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 25, 2014)

@ DST - I'm very interested in how the MH Dog turns out.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2014)

It sure smells nice Dez, really clean this run. I only used water, no nutes for most of the flowering save the first week or so, I am hoping for smoothness. It certainly had the rubbery, earth stank to it, but the buds are super small, yield is..., well poor is probably all you can say (but yield was not the objective so not that bothered on that front). Will be interesting to smoke some for sure. Patience being the key here.

Happy Kings Day, Gelukkige Koningsdag!

DST


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

The best OGs seem to have ping pong ball sized rock hard buds on viney long branches. Very easy and vast to trim


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The best OGs seem to have ping pong ball sized rock hard buds on viney long branches. Very easy and vast to trim


I've got an og like that. Love trimming her


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Con outside a few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i got lucky out of 2 pack of lacon freebes i got 2 females. got one going right now hope it turns out like your did


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2014)

Crazy leaf Lemon Skunk. I wonder if the crazy leaf is really just the plant tellin me it want a different environment. Just seems unlikely after so many grows of it in different times of the year. Cant wait to see it perform outside thats certain.
Soil adventures are going very good so far. No meters or anything. Just aired rainwater and a squize of ferts.
Coughing like there is no tomorrow my head is about to explode and on the verge of throwing up.
Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## budolskie (Apr 26, 2014)

off for my soil and get the 8 manlined into 18ltr gona hoy my 4 spare in 10 or 11ltrs and 2 more weeks of veg to fill sum space for me losing the 4 dippy, will be back this afternoon once they potted up


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Get well soon HG! Cover your ears, especially when you sleep. It will help you stop coughing.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2014)

Thx Mo! Sounds like a trick worth trying.. Would putting cotton in the ear work?
Had my girl get zinc and multivitamins.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2014)

Just went out and grapped a couple pics of the goji og. Im pretty bummed by the fact that i started flushing way too early. I was thinking it would be done by now but only seeing a few amber and it seems like most seeds arent ripe yet. So ill let it go another week. It's been given rainwater for 10+ days in dwc.
Would you recommend giving it a light feed? Its starting to die in the bigger sugar leafs and would hate if it went into the bud.
Any thoughts or recommendations are well appreciated..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

It is more about keeping your neck and head warm to cook the germs. It is especially helpful at night when sleeping. Knit caps and hoodies are good during the day.

On the OG - Sometimes they are better when they are harvested clear. They will turn milky during the cure. Take one now and try it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2014)

How many weeks in is the goji?

Mine never went amber in the trichs. Just harvested when they were mostly cloudy.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2014)

Today is 9weeks and 3days.
Well great news bout the trichs. I do have a few amber so it might be more ready than i am.
But then what about the seeds? I see alot of seeds some almost ready. Not sure why but now they are there i really want them.. Would i be safe to assume that inside the bud some will be finished?
Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Pop one out and see whether it is green. Or just wait another week if the seeds are the goal.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2014)

Hydrogp, this is why I never take plants on trichs....every strains trichomes mature differently and have different chemical make ups...so why apply a "uniformed trichome assessment rule" (UTAR) to take your plants just doesn't make sense. It's like saying you should cook all animal meat the same....eh?!?!?!

Anyway, here's my cab in the dark...still got a bit of vegging to go before flipski.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2014)

I have just binned my dippy under the cfl lads it's got a few nanners on, I think I need a couple regs from bb to get my own females from for future runs. Here's 2 pics of 2 nanners I found this morning 
 

Also got the soil for my big ones inveg so will get them potted up and tied down in the new pots


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2014)

that's nuts, Bud!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2014)

That's baby and wife off to NZ for a week. I predict lots of smoking for myself.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2014)

Enjoy it Jig. I found it quite weird being away from the wee yin, but it was fun all the same. Smoke up bru!


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2014)

I was wanting a selfi pic of jig with his shades on kicking back on a hamock with a biffta hanging out his gob on that social media website this morning lol. I just imagined it an was happy lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's my dog that's now on her own under the 2 blue cfl been on 12 hours for 24 days


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Nah D i dont see it like that. I do like the option of raw, medium or couchlock 
But still. Peak potency should be the aim? Its not like im swimming in buds here. So what i do have i want to be "perfect".
I like the idea of UTARPPTTM  uniformed trichome assessment rule pushing potency to the max.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2014)

Well potted them up into 18s 
2 more weeks a veg and I can flip on my bday 
Here's the 4 caramel ice
 
The snow bud
 
And them together


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2014)

(LATA) love all these acroniems.....lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2014)

(CGGLN) chopped grade god last night...lol

I think she yielded pretty damn well. Guess we will see next Friday, unless this rain wont let the fucking humidity go down!


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2014)

right on giggs.

i took her down yesterday...*forum cut x og
 *


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey DST could you message me I need to send you some info.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

Went to a pig roast party last night, smoked a J of Hericheese when I got home and went to bed. Party was cool though and was a trip to see the pig.

Today is my Bday and I'm turning 39. Last year of my 30s, lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy bday dez! Its my wife's today too.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

I've got into smoking joints lately, after working with some new people. They smoke joints all day long while working some days. The other days it's a joint in the morning and a joint or two at lunch time and a joint on the ride back to the shop. Then it's time to smoke another couple of joints that get passed around before anyone goes home. Lots of Newcastle beer getting drank around these guys too. I stopped drinking a while back and will have a beer or two on occasion now. These clowns have got me having a Newcastle before the drive home again. It's all good though, I keep it to one and I enjoy Newcastle and all the sharing of weed. 

I owe the connection with these guys to Jigfresh as he is who hooked me up with the guy that runs the show.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2014)

That's my friends, joints and beers at work all day long.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy bday dez!!! I'll smoke one for ya. Matter of fact I'm smoking now lol. 

My bday is in 27 days, wahoo lol.

I didn't get ya much on account of the short notice so I hope this will do...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

I've still been using my vape at home for the most part but have studying up on my joint rolling skills a little. I'm the only one there that can't really roll a decent joint without one of those little rolling things. I rolled a pretty good one last night but still not as good as these guys. I like the taste of joints and I like the residue left on my fingers afterward. I prefer the cleanliness of the vaporizer but the taste of the joint.

I don;t think I've ever seen Jig smoke a joint. We always use a nice bubbler when hanging out


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Hem, I'll email you.

Happy Birthday Dez.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2014)

My girl loves joints, unfortunately I'm the only one that know's how to roll them. I mean I can't do nothing special but when I do I make sure they are worth my time


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2014)

dog and deep blue, 2nd phase of curing....dum de dum.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2014)

heres a joint for you dez...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2014)

I want one! I want one!!!

Where can I get one? Oh wait I know where in my drawer


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

Too bad there's not a 'love' button because I love that pic.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2014)

It makes him look a mini man haha.

Happy bday dez.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah one of those for lunch would do me right  I probably wouldn't finish it till midnight though!

Happy b-day dez! Have a good one!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

happy b-day dez whats up who how you been? just got back from miss. been planting and hunting some but cutting up and B.S.ing mostly hope all is well guys


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2014)

I bought my first roller over 20 years ago, I really see no need to try and roll a joint by hand ever since! Maybe if I had got better at rolling before buying it.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

I ground up the rest of the Hericheese I have until harvest this morning. I have a balloon filling on the vape right now and just finished one. I will roll a joint later without my roller again for more practice. I'll post a pic of it before it gets smoked 

EDIT: I found it very difficult when I tried it without a roller before but after using the roller and seeing what it does and how it works it didn't seem as hard. Now it feels like more of a challenge that I have accepted so I'll get it down. It's something that seems like it should be so simple but has proven difficult for me for some reason. I've actually only rolled 5-6 without the roller so far. Only smoked two of those, lol. Took the rest apart to use the weed in the vape.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2014)

Iv always been decent at rolling J's, blunts are another story but thats fine because I don't like smoking blunts anyways.

On the trich maturity thing, Im with D on that,,, if you want couchlock or whatever go ahead and grow a strain that naturally matures with that cannabinoid profile. Try and take a pure sativa to the 1/3 amber stage,,, it wont happen. After curing for a long time they will turn somewhat but not while its on the living plant. Same thing with pure indicas I think, they naturally finish with a high amber profile.
All just my un-scintific theories and opinions though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2014)

I use a dolla-dolla-dolla bill for my rolling adventures. 

HAPPY BIRTYHDAY, DEZ!!!!!!!!!!


I almost got you a present, but then figured you probably had one already anyways...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

shit boys i can roll a blunt in well under a minute driving a stick and that is no shit. people are like you need a hand oh crap your done hell i am rolling one now then a shower and maybe then read some of this. my watched thread list is insane


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

I have never tried rolling a blunt but do have some blunt wraps on hand to give it a try.

thanks guys for all of the happy birthday shiz. Thanks Doobie for the 1D idea. Now I know what I will do with the birthday money I received. I'll buy some 1D duck tape and make a wallet


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratz Dez. Hope you have a good one.
I just made some bho. Gdamn even tho its dog taken a little early im fucking baked


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah im laughin abit bout the joint talk too. I drive and roll too.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I
> On the trich maturity thing, Im with D on that,,, if you want couchlock or whatever go ahead and grow a strain that naturally matures with that cannabinoid profile. Try and take a pure sativa to the 1/3 amber stage,,, it wont happen. After curing for a long time they will turn somewhat but not while its on the living plant. Same thing with pure indicas I think, they naturally finish with a high amber profile.
> All just my un-scintific theories and opinions though.


Nah man you misunderstand or im just bad at explaining.
I wont grow a indica for a sativa kind of high.
But for any strain or race i would like to harvest so that it is at peak potency. Thats all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have never tried rolling a blunt but do have some blunt wraps on hand to give it a try.
> 
> thanks guys for all of the happy birthday shiz. Thanks Doobie for the 1D idea. Now I know what I will do with the birthday money I received. I'll buy some 1D duck tape and make a wallet


you dont want blunt raps you want white owl silver, or 24k, and the black and mild sweets. they all come in two packs like a line, split it, and it will stick better. i have a couple of friends that would not smoke a blunt untill they smoked you with me,and now they will buy them


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't know how to roll till I visited europe. Then I was embarrassed by my lack of ability. Everyone over there can roll a perfect splif in their sleep. I'm alright, just takes me about 10 minutes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

a girl from Idar Oberstien thought me to roll a spliff, and my boy from booker t thought me to roll a blunt, and a j was so damn long ago i have no idea


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

A spliff is what giggles was showing, right? Like a little joint with no filter. Ive never come across such a thing.. Only seen it in movies 
Hand rolled joint are almost 1$ more pr/joint compared to pre-made cone joints. Ive been part of producing a small amount of 500 joints different mixes and sizes for christiania. Was a fun experience.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

i am talking about a fillterd cone doobie like in the dam


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2014)

I can roll cone joints to. Been awhile but think I can still pull it off.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

i do one from time to time and stay in practice. Plus my friends get a kick out of it


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2014)

Iv always considered anything rolled with tobacco a spliff,,, no bacco = joint.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

well no backy in my doobs


----------



## Sativied (Apr 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Iv always considered anything rolled with tobacco a spliff,,, no bacco = joint.


Here in the Netherlands a joint refers to whitepaper with bacco and mj unless it specifically says "pure joint" (like in Amsterdam on the coffeeshop menus, outside Amsterdam pure joints are less common). Pure joints are often rolled so small they are considered stickies. Also a noticeable difference is that in many smaller/rural town they use 'shag' and in cities tabacco from cigarettes (marlboro and camel mostly).

My favorite rolling paper: http://www.smokingpaper.com/es/papers/38


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice paper.. Blue one for the win 
The joints i was part of making was with prince tobacco. Marlboro has a certain taste to it. The bacco is only there to provide burning "medium". Should smell of nothing atb.
Cant completely remember the ratio. But i think "knockout" joints were a little over a gram of something really nice- Sale price 25$. Regular was less quality hash still awesome and about 0.7 at 20$. Mixed joints are less quality hash mixed with whats left in the jars after the buds have been sold. (Pure awesomeness had a pull of bho at 13.5g in a 30g tube) Those are the cheap joints small size and you get 3 for 15$.
I was just introduced to the making as was stunned to see how they use that left over gold like its sheeeit.
 
Regular will still be too much for one inning


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

we rolled them with "mesham" hash and cig tobacco also and i know i spelled that wrong but i speak some german i dont wright it. if you put good weed in it they burn just fine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Here in the Netherlands a joint refers to whitepaper with bacco and mj unless it specifically says "pure joint" (like in Amsterdam on the coffeeshop menus, outside Amsterdam pure joints are less common). Pure joints are often rolled so small they are considered stickies. Also a noticeable difference is that in many smaller/rural town they use 'shag' and in cities tabacco from cigarettes (marlboro and camel mostly).
> 
> My favorite rolling paper: http://www.smokingpaper.com/es/papers/38


me to the red pack i wish i could get the packs of filters in the us. i got a cool roll of paper with weed leaves on it over there one them, and that works well too.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there actually any difference? Cant find it at their site. I thought the red one was thicker in the paper. But from the website its exactly the same as the blue.. ?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 27, 2014)

Some are wider than others. In the old days we could only choose between Blue and Red, if I remember correctly red is even wider. Too wide imo, will overlap several times if you role a cone shape. Some used to role inside-out to allow the excessive part to be burned off.

After that the gold became popular, which is a little less wide. The silver is sort of an extreme version of it and requires a thin filter. I got those too, for stickies (small pure joints all for myself ).

The green one is made from hemp paper.

The brown one I use is similar to gold but non-bleached. 

All before that we used "blue rizzla", small rice paper for regular tabacco, using two together like an L.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh the dreadful days of rizzla 
The handrolled joints are made the inside-out way to make it burn even. But we dont burn it of we pull it ever so fucking gently  Dont know how many ive ripped apart..
At the smoking website they have measurements for all but are all the same. In classes king size etc.. Must be faulty..
I have m8's who will only smoke from non-bleached papers. I have yet to taste the difference.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I have yet to taste the difference.


Yeah same here. I buy those out of habit and for the size, the bleached ones look really really white after years of non-bleached.

Can't embed the video, just rolled a regular dutch joint, i.e. with tobacco: https://vidd.me/e/8H5


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice vid. Thats was fast. But i was like no no no pure niquitin filled tobacco  So close to each other yet so big a difference. We toast the tobacco to get rid of niquitin. I remember a friend talk about how people was starring as he toasted a cigarette in a dam coffeshop. Have not smoked a "dutch joint" since i was in school


----------



## Sativied (Apr 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> We toast the tobacco to get rid of niquitin.


I went through a roasting period when I was younger, some people still do it but coffeeshops don't with the prerolled they sell. I rarely mix tobacco with mj myself nowadays like I did in the video, especially since I grow my own and have plenty. I still add a little near the tip though.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 27, 2014)

man, i just use the ol zig zags or JOB's. sometimes i throw a little bugler or 'merican spirits tobacco in there to make it burn slower - mostly on road trips when im gettin low. otherwise its water pipes all day long for me. 
ive never even seen all these other papers yall have, wish i had all those options!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2014)

weed only in joints for me a.u.b.
hash etc smoked in a bong/dab thing or pipe. Tobacco makes my head spin.....seriously, I look like a smoked out owl, bloody 'orrible stuff imo. each to their own though, some people put ice in whisky, fill yer boots I say.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Almost the same. I would never smoke mj with tobacco unless there is hash too. Im more into the concentrates. I smoke so much and have great access to hash. Its like a cannabis joint is very nice but just dont ring my tolerance. Also why my stuff dont last that long. But its soooooo nice 
Should be told im not really a joint man  Been on the bongo since i laid lunges on it  But cant take the bong with me everywhere so i do get some joints in.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

These last few days with my lunge infection i havent really been able to smoke that much. I feel that now. The bho is really kicking me good. Strange feeling so bad and good at the same time.
Fireoven is blasting the room 27c im sitting in my cold sweat head dunking but im smiling and finding joy in other things  Fucking wonderful erb 
Loool ice in whisky!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2014)

Weird factoid, scotch on the rocks was actually cold rocks from the snowmelt riverbeds, before ice makers... No ice in me scortch por favor.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2014)

gave up nicotine several years ago and it's either a bong or a glass pipe...I don't even have any papers.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Actually i havent had a cigarette since i became sick. lol 5 days now. Ill be crawing that menthol as soon as i meet up with the family(They dont know i smoke)(And yeah i smoke menthol cigs)
Like a boss! Menthol smoking boss biatch! Haha can you tell i get flamed for that 
Started smoking menthol after a lunge infection when i was 20 or so  Now normal cigs taste like crap unless its for my hashish


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

I have elements papers and some zig zag papers I bought in a pinch.
I rolled a joint (mj only), took a couple pics and smoked said joint. Went down nice, gave me a nice buzz and now I'm at my son's football practice before his game.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

i quit for 5 years started back for two now no cigs for 1 year


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Great stuff guys!

I grew up in SoCal in the '60s and we had a bunch of '50s cowboy shows on TV. I would watch them riding on a horse and they would open their tobacco pouches and pour it out on a paper in their other hand. Then they would roll it up with two fingers, lick the paper, pull the pouch strings closed with their teeth and light it up.

So I learned to roll with one hand. I got really good too. Then I got a bamboo rolling mat and that that thing worked like magic  Then we all started using pipes. Mine was a tiny walnut pipe I still have.

As for joint names we had Doobie, Joint, Pinner (skinny), Bomber or B52 (fat), and Spliff (had some motivational white powder added). Started adding rolled up cardboard to the tip to give it a mouthpiece we called a crutch. 

Ends of Doobies were called roaches and we had many kinds of holders for joints that we called roach clips. One of my favorite roach clips was on a telescoping antenna rod.

With the advent of the water pipe and its water and ice cooled hits and the fact that we would always run out of papers, we moved away from joints and mostly used pipes.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this at a garage sale a couple years ago. It was for holding matches to light a campfire. At least that is what the tag says 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 27, 2014)

That is a boss roach clip. I never heard of spliffs havin powder in them, thats called "primo" where im from. And I never enjoyed powder and MJ at the same time, makes my heart hurt and i swear i get abnormal heart beats like a kid playing on the bongos.. not to mention both together make me paranoid like a mofo. I quit all the powder crap years ago. still waiting for full brain function to return, lol.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Weird factoid, scotch on the rocks was actually cold rocks from the snowmelt riverbeds, before ice makers... No ice in me scortch por favor.


that is awesome. im a pus, i prefer a couple o cubes with my Glenkinche or Glenmorangie La Santa. I really enjoy del Oro and Quinta Ruban as well (GlenMorangie), Oro just too damn expensive - and it takes a few days for all the flavors to really open up IMO


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Found this at a garage sale a couple years ago. It was for holding matches to light a campfire. At least that is what the tag says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would so use that bank


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Never smoked very much powder (too expensive) and it always made the joint burn unevenly. It is still on of my favorite experiences. Tasted strange but made my sense of smell increase tenfold. Felt like I was in a pine forest 

Can you imagine walking in the bank with a joint on one of those! hehe


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's the J rolled earlier.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks pretty good dez

But what I've learned is that who cares what they look like as long as they smoke good lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Show us the roach!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't take pics of the roach, sorry.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2014)

I have also just gave up the joint with tobacco I don't think I had a go since Jan when I was in Amsterdam or might been off my dog, but just bongs all the way for me now


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2014)

I smoke mostly joints with backy bout twenty a day lol, we need to stop the backy evil fucking stuff. Powder? coke or speed? I used to like a crushed up extacy tab in a joint on come downs lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2014)

I snorted a crushed up extacy pill. It tasted disgusting.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> that is awesome. im a pus, i prefer a couple o cubes with my Glenkinche or Glenmorangie La Santa. I really enjoy del Oro and Quinta Ruban as well (GlenMorangie), Oro just too damn expensive - and it takes a few days for all the flavors to really open up IMO


absolutely not a puss lad, each to their own with whisky. adding water to some whiskys can bring a lot of more subtle flavours out....I just prefer it straight up. I have a young Glenmorangie (10yr single malt) and I love it. My parter bought me it citing cheapness but plenty tastyness!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2014)

jig i done that as a kid few years ago now like, as ive never drank or done anything except weed for the last 35 month at least with this epilepsy then it was only a little bit coke and drink on a weekend when i did do anything


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2014)

Wohoo riu became alive for a few hours  Morning nice freakin weather.. Think ill have a wake n bake in the "sun garden". Good day folks


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2014)

Just potted these up in to 10 ltrs so I now have 5 caramel ice and 5 snow bud in my 8x4
Caramel ice
Snow bud
And a pic them in them


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey g when you get a chance I've got a question bout the honeybees


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

that last snowbud looks like it's fit to be a wheel rim or a bike rim bud, nice work.

i'm leaving the white's alone for a good while. just had a lost night out. seems i covered some miles and locations but can actually remember about 4 polaroid pictures of where i was. folks have been filling in the blanks for the rest. bit frightening really.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 28, 2014)

Speaking of headroom, I misjudged the Blue Pit, I am thinking....


Have a great day all. I am off to the Salt Mines.

JD


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

whats up @giggles26


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looks pretty good dez
> 
> But what I've learned is that who cares what they look like as long as they smoke good lol


The paper was a little loose compared to using the roller but other than that, it was a nice joint.

On another note, my son got 2 touchdowns and caught the ball for the extra points on one of them yesterday in his football game! I told my mom he got them for me for my birthday, lol. It was a really nice day.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> whats up @giggles26


What am I looking for as far as the better of the phenos. Seems I've got 2. One really bushy and fatter leaves with lots of purple stems and the other with skinnier leaves looks more sativa leaning but covered in trichs in veg.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Speaking of headroom, I misjudged the Blue Pit, I am thinking....
> View attachment 3139673
> 
> Have a great day all. I am off to the Salt Mines.
> ...


wowzers, looks like a dog leaner for sure.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What am I looking for as far as the better of the phenos. Seems I've got 2. One really bushy and fatter leaves with lots of purple stems and the other with skinnier leaves looks more sativa leaning but covered in trichs in veg.


well them are f2's you got,you seen the mom

i did find a very nice lanky pheno,that put out early frost,with loud fruit smells,it was better than this purp pheno that i kept,but this purp is what i been looking for.
the short pheno will not have a lot of stretch to her,i do not think the male changed it to much,but its good to hear the lanky pheno is still in the beans.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2014)

My gf decided to paint the house. So shes been at it the last couple days until sun down. Pretty awesome she is.. 
Im not sure bout the colors tho. Too late now she made her own mix.  Went from mailbox-red to babykindafadedblue ?
Ive been choppin down goji og today. Very nice and easy to trim. Even for a sick man.
Took down a sample a week ago. Just had a look through the scope and i am really baffled how the trichs have matured over a week while drying.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> well them are f2's you got,you seen the momView attachment 3139748
> 
> i did find a very nice lanky pheno,that put out early frost,with loud fruit smells,it was better than this purp pheno that i kept,but this purp is what i been looking for.
> the short pheno will not have a lot of stretch to her,i do not think the male changed it to much,but its good to hear the lanky pheno is still in the beans.


Well I'm pretty sure I've found both phenos. How are they as far as cloning? Take pretty easy?

I'll snap some shots of them here later, I'm pretty sure the 1 afghooie I found was male lol damn it!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice buds Hydro!
Your wife is an all star too for painting the house. Right on!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2014)

I like the new house color mate. I'm painting today too.

Doob... I have been laughing at the one direction duct tape since I saw that. Too funny. Strange world we live in.

Speaking of strange, I like to consider myself a musically openminded listener, meaning I give most music a chance and can usually recognize what others like about it. However, yesterday I stumbled across some stuff that was just god awful. Blew me away that people are into that stuff.

Not my cup of tea, maybe yours?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2014)

Two thumbs down lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I've found both phenos. How are they as far as cloning? Take pretty easy?
> 
> I'll snap some shots of them here later, I'm pretty sure the 1 afghooie I found was male lol damn it!


it was a green pheno just like that purp one,but she put out nanners,and i ran her 2 times.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

all that vid needed is lil jon,and i would have lost it...OK,,YEEEEEA


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2014)

Not even little jon could fix that disaster. 

Trying to upload some pics but my computer isnt recognizing/picking up my SD card all the sudden. POO!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 28, 2014)

Booooo SD card. Hope everyone is well… due to chop here in a couple weeks… getting excited.

Also, working on an airlift compost brewer… will share pics once it's done.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2014)

I ran the audio of that song through Ableton Live and slowed it down to see what it might sound like off of the crank, and it didn't help.
It didn't help at all.
But, horses for courses...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 28, 2014)

*12/12 Day 5 - FCJ/Goji*


Watered the plants today. They were THIRSTY! Especially the Goji. So they will be watered every 4 days.
Goji is getting 1tsp bloom + 1ml calimagic
FCJ is getting 1tsp grow + 1/4tsp bloom
I decided to increase the FCJ more to help her catch up in height a bit. Need to check my records on nute schedules for the Goji.
Big thick stems on all the plants.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2014)

Experimenting with my signature pic to see if I can get it to show up in my signature again by posting it here, and then adding a link to it in my signature... probably won't work, but we shall see...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2014)

Success!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2014)

And my new VT Bass Deluxe pedal arrives tomorrow (and new strings for my bass).

Now that the harder part of the house stuff is done and my hands are in better shape, I plan on doing a lot more bass work.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 28, 2014)

I received some money for my birthday from family so I bought myself a bow to shoot with my son. He digs it so I think he'll be excited to hear I bought one. Almost time to go pick the kids up so I'll get to tell him soon.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

night time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2014)

Sitting here listening to "Thus Spoke Zarathustra" and got a stoned thought in my head about how ridiculous it would look if music bands of Rock, Metal, Funk, Disco, etc., all used conductors like orchestras.
Some goofball standing at a podium in front of Korn, or AC/DC waving a baton like a mad man to inform emotion & tempo to the players about the song they're playing.
Well, it made me chuckle.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2014)

Punk rock too, and rap/hip hop lol

G, is that a co2 line in front the a/c?
Bummed my sd card won't work, I got real high and took lots of a pics last night... This bubble has aged wonderfully, at room temp (70f) it's just a gooey mess  full melt yummy yummy goodness.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 28, 2014)

whodat, i really want to see how the vert scrog DWC is going.. i feel fukn retarded with my basic layout now that ive seen all the vert work being done around here. I mean i guess final weight is what really matters, but i cant see my setup yielding as good as 6 vert cabs like you and others have with single 600's. 
Im set on rdwc, that i really wont budge on until i can get an outdoor deal going- since with hydro i can leave for up to a week and not worry about watering - so i might have to take a leaf outta your book there, and do like a massive stadium vert cab or something after this round.. depending on my yield, of course


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> well them are f2's you got,you seen the momView attachment 3139748
> 
> i did find a very nice lanky pheno,that put out early frost,with loud fruit smells,it was better than this purp pheno that i kept,but this purp is what i been looking for.
> the short pheno will not have a lot of stretch to her,i do not think the male changed it to much,but its good to hear the lanky pheno is still in the beans.


i got my cubes in and will bee throwing the honeybee down. have one from the six i started putting the 7 cherry puffs in flower. they are going to be huge need them not to herm. COF you make it threw the storms?


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i got my cubes in and will bee throwing the honeybee down. have one from the six i started putting the 7 cherry puffs in flower. they are going to be huge need them not to herm. COF you make it threw the storms?


hope you get a good female out of that one bean of honeybee

and them CP f2's(the cherry pie) in it is know to put out some nanners,hope they stay strong females for you.

@whodatnation yes,but its a make shift one,till i get the titans in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2014)

well i am popping all of them the one is like two weeks ahead, yea i would not have pulled it but it was bad looked fire as hellhash oil run in a few days. it was different from the rest. it was lanky and the rest are stocky as hell. i just chopped the last of the dogs and moved the blue pits and the fireballs to make room for them. taking some cuttings nowpics latter


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2014)

I've got 6 more honeybees to pop. Waiting to see what these 6 do now


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> COF you make it threw the storms?


God is watching over us. We slid between two storms without any damage.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydro, you should keep your bud out of the frost. I can't even get my gf to look at a paint brush more less paint. 

We had the main solar engineer who wrote our text book lecture this evening for class. This was the best class I've had out of 2 semesters. He brought along a certified contractor for solar thermal heating. This contractor has a DIY system that he is going to show me and help me design one for my house. He swears for $10,000 I can cover 75% of my heating and 100% of my water. I spend 2,500 a year alone in heating my house with electric heat.(no gas after explosion for gf) Not to mention when I'm certified the incentives will more than pay for it all. I'm hopping this leads to something better being he focuses on all green technologies. The professor showed him my report on a fake solar green house and he was impressed.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> God is watching over us. We slid between two storms without any damage.
> 
> 
> cof


You guys get any of the tornados in the last storm?

My girls uncles barn got destroyed. No one got hurt only damage.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2014)

Great stuff jimmer, should come real handy!

Cof, 6:30 this morning the sky was a dark green strobe light, I was expecting a twister.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2014)

they were on either side of me...every other pick up is carrying a chain saw.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 28, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've had a plant worthy of the 600. This is a baby I had under a few cfl's but now in the flower area. I kept it out in hopes of keeping it pm free. should add it's a dog bx2


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 28, 2014)

chopped 2 males today, im going to miss the nice uniform rows i used to have.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2014)

Has been a while since I did a small music spam.
Four REALLY great songs:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> God is watching over us. We slid between two storms without any damage.
> 
> 
> cof


good to hear, camp may have got hit. did your fb root?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake in bake, can't wait to be flipping the girlshah


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2014)

Hope you are all safe in the storms.

Going to button ben today to go into phase three curing.....zzzzzz. it's like watching grass grow.

Totally creesing myself at my wee yin, he is just constantly looking at me blowing raspberries, lol...we have whole raspberry conversations, quite enlightening, haha.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2014)

Few nanners on me dog under the cfls like d, just gona let it go tho as he/she is nearly starting the 5th week of 12/12 and I think I'm just gona with make wax with it anyway, I don't need the veg room till just after I flower mine.


Get the pip up for 12 cuts and get them rooted for mine being down and dry that's the plan


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2014)

is that from the dog cut you initially done? fairy not sorting you out with a dog cut though


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2014)

Ii they from my cuts haha, yes the fairy coming,

U recon 2 weeks is to long to wait to flip these because I do
 
The caramel
 
The snow bud
 
And 1 of each in just 10ltr pots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

puts things into perspective when you guys talk about the weather over the pond. we whine it's cold and wet and you guys have twisters and some twisters on fire occasionally. i saw a vid of that stuff recently. scary stuff. just when you think nature gets about as crazy as possible sharks get lazers. 

stay safe fellas.

tents looking a treat bud


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2014)

We get twisters and flying cows! Lol


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 29, 2014)

Just came back from the doctor. Same old shiit... Primcillin did not help, infection numbers is the same as last week. So now i get some broad spectre antibiotica for the next 10 days..
Im so tired of my stinkin health and my own lack of effort to do somaboutit 
Sry. Back to flying cows


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2014)

each part of the country has it's own weather issues,..here it's hurricanes and tornadoes.

dr
I used the add water as needed principal and they are looking good.

I had a mountain valley kush that was a beautiful sativa styled plant that was one big three foot cola from top to bottom that I didn't have a clone, so when I harvested I left some leaves at the bottom and threw her into veg. It's three weeks later and she is full of new sprouts.....and I still haven't watered her. As a full grown plant she was drinking 9 ounces of water a day and when harvested she was full and hasn't been as thirsty because of less leaf structure.
I've killed too many re-vegs by over-watering.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> We get twisters and flying cows! Lol


oh, I thought it was pigs that flew
cab>>

deep blue>>

cab>>


outdoor deep blue>>

the thing from under the greenhouse>>

dolce rosso toms>>

puppies>>


Slainte,

DST


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 29, 2014)

Never seen flying pigs. But ive seen diving ones


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've seen flying pigs, cows, buildings you name it.

I don't think we're in kansas anymore toto...


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## HydroGp (Apr 29, 2014)

Thats just crazy! I remember we had a record high storm in 98´ and i was out on my rollerblades. Tells you how rough it was  Some people did die tho from collapsing buildings and things flying of roofs..
Just got a sample of some hashish. Dont know what it is. Its sticky and looks like a "stoner". Nighttime meds but ill start now


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2014)

Shark-nado.

That tent is looking fresh bud, nice canopy too


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2014)

only thing fly around me........is me...lol

(whodats)blueberry haze? X candy drop


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 29, 2014)

nice tartan!

i really am hoping 'the thing' from under the greenhouse will make it to flower! lol. 
you never know.. could be some super bud.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2014)

Just watch: the little plant will do nothing all spring & summer, just sitting there, barely growing like it ain't no thang.
Then in August you'll hear a nasty cracking & popping as the building splits in two from the mutant taproot the little beastie put out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2014)

And just got a call from Guitar Center: my strings & bass fx pedal arrived and are awaiting pick-up!
So I'll be suiting up and hitting the road after lunch to pick them up.

Will be trying a different modified fuel map on the scooter today to see if I can get a little more top end without losing mid-range.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 29, 2014)

Flipping at the weekend like lads, think 5 weeks is enough veg for me


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2014)

did ya'll see where internet explorer has been hacked? Homeland security is issuing alerts to not use IE...... you need to change your browser to either firefox or chrome....and change your passwords.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2014)

the whole world is mad....our company website has been hacked 7 times, lol....some Iranian group of hackers....pathetic nobodies really.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 29, 2014)

never liked IE anyways.. maybe now they will have to address the issues instead of continuing to feebly operate at the lowest of acceptable standards.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> did ya'll see where internet explorer has been hacked? Homeland security is issuing alerts to not use IE...... you need to change your browser to either firefox or chrome....and change your passwords.
> 
> 
> cof


yea i been on the chrome for a min,
i swear i use to see my mouse move by itself,on IE.

i know it's companies out that can do just that,control your computer without you.
i had to do it not long ago.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

8-Track version with different solo (Snowy White)!







Welcome to the Machine,
Mo


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice pr0n, Sixers.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2014)

a


DST said:


> the whole world is mad....our company website has been hacked 7 times, lol....some Iranian group of hackers....pathetic nobodies really.


are you sure it;s not the 'little Morrocan feks?'


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy shit you guys. Just came across this on YouTube. I laughed so hard I almost woke my daughter up.. Are those fucking lemons in there?!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2014)

it shows just how tough our favorite plant is to be able to survive the bs.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> each part of the country has it's own weather issues,..here it's hurricanes and tornadoes.
> 
> dr
> I used the add water as needed principal and they are looking good.
> ...


good i gave you the ones that where sold in the dirt, so you should be good. mine are budding out nice


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 29, 2014)

Some people and their funky thinking... Made "damage control" on a grow room not so long ago. 24 rootbound plants with all signs of death coming soon. 6 autos hitting the ceiling with not a single green leaf. Dude was thinking inside a box filled with strange voices tipping him on things like: Break a side branch everyday to make it strong. Ended up with single cola plants and continued to bash em from there. So i repotted everything and gave him a quick speech. Found out he still tryin some strange things out like raising light to eliminate stretch..
I just dont get how you can spend all that money on serious equipment but cant sit down and read a beginners manual for growing cannabis.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2014)

There are lots of people like that hydro and it dumbfounds me every time that I see it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2014)

and the MF'ers will argue with you too. i have a friend that swears one incandesant black light bulb is the best thing you can grow weed with


----------



## Figgy (Apr 29, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> Holy shit you guys. Just came across this on YouTube. I laughed so hard I almost woke my daughter up.. Are those fucking lemons in there?!


I can't tell if that dude is for real or just fucking around.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2014)

He is totally for real. lmfao


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe he has super duper ultra mega gnarly alkaline soil?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> and the MF'ers will argue with you too. i have a friend that swears one incandesant black light bulb is the best thing you can grow weed with


You mean that's not the road to dank? Shit I've been doing it wrong!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 29, 2014)

A 30-mile road trip to get her but...

... here she is!



Unfortunately, she needs a 9v battery, of which I do not have...

... so after dinner I make a run to the store to get one.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2014)

Some oil I made today, holy fuck it's potent. Made it with lecithin this time and fuck!

 

I'm so baked!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2014)

Gutting doob, I can't stand being stopped like that. All ready to play with your toys and Boom, need to run to the store... AGAIN!

Is the character dial a switch, between voices, or a continuous type sweeping through a voice?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Some oil I made today, holy fuck it's potent. Made it with lecithin this time and fuck!
> 
> View attachment 3141305
> 
> I'm so baked!


oil run set for tomorrow. dropped 5 goji f2, 5 lerry og X heri, 5 og13XGDP, 6 honeybees, and took some pics. will upload them tomorrow too


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> Holy shit you guys. Just came across this on YouTube. I laughed so hard I almost woke my daughter up.. Are those fucking lemons in there?!


dude wears crocs...he too cool with his magic stick.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Gutting doob, I can't stand being stopped like that. All ready to play with your toys and Boom, need to run to the store... AGAIN!
> 
> Is the character dial a switch, between voices, or a continuous type sweeping through a voice?


The Character knob allows me to choose between pre-amp models like an SVT, or a Flip Top, or other tube pre-amps of stage fame, as well as specific sounds of bassists, like from Rage Against The Machine, and Yes, to name two.
And holy crapazoli, does this thing ROCK!!!
This makes my $300 bass sound like a $1500 bass running through a $2000 bass head & speaker cab.
Or, a really fair approximation.
And I have yet to put the new strings on, and set the intonation, etc., and haven't even turned the knobs (two of the factory presets are KILLER, and makes my junk sound like a frikkin' Rickenbacker).
I am stoked, to say the least.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh, and not only did I get 9v batteries for it while I was out, but I also bought a DC power adapter for it, too, so I don't have to worry about battery power.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

aerating with a big straw  imagine if he went hydro


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2014)

You know, to break down all the organic "entities" and shit,,, thats how he do. 

I wiggled and wiggled my sd card for 10 min and got it to upload to the comp,,, now I just need to actually have pics on it this time lol Will do that today, soonish.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

Shiiiit. Im so strangely lucky when it comes to cops.. Could have lost my drivers licence on more than 3 run ins with them.
Had to stop by an atm and get some money. Unhappy by start cause of my sickness my head was exploding when a stupid biatch used the atm for over 5 mins. Cant send a mail that way cunt! Sitting in my car waiting i got so frustrated i took it over the sidewalk right up to the bank. Rolled the window down and said wtf! At the exact same moment im yellin at her a cop steps out from the bank....
Fuuuuck me. He gave me a hard one. Screaming spittin enraged. Talked about a point on my license and a huge fine for driving dangerously. My boy starts barking from the back and he ask's: You want me to take a closer look at that dog? Looks forbidden to me.
I say: Please sir. Im so sorry i know its wrong im sick feeling like crap. Please sir my dog is before the dog law. No need to check him. Damn im so sorry...
He replied: Get the fuck outta here!
Right on.. Time for a puff or 10  Pheew..

Edit:Normally i would never yell at people.. Fucking tired of being sick thats all :/


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2014)

Sucks about your sickness, HG, hope it turns around for you soon.
Glad you got out of the cop situation, I too have strangely good luck when it comes to police,,, knock knock. Too many times Iv gotten away with no charges, or something way way less than what I could have been hit with.


Hey I got the sd card working  it just takes the right type of wiggle wiggle lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2014)

Wiggle wiggle.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

Damn bobo thats what i wanted to say  Probably what messed up the card or the reader in the first place. Wiggle wiggle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2014)

That pussy has a nice wiggle.

And the TURTLE. Go turtle, go turtle, go turtle.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2014)

Like I said last week, by all means these plants should be dead (a/c and dehumidifier stopped),,, besides that they look fine considering I was gone for 5 weeks 


Berry Bubble,,, I'll be harvesting these a bit early due to my schedule, should still be good though.

     




Heres the bubble hash I was talking about, ice water extraction with the mini washing machine... Its more of a full fledged dabbing oil  best ice water extraction Iv had to date, very pleased


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

Thats some stubborn plants! Nice..
That hash goo looks crazy yum yum


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2014)

damn that look super mario good.....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2014)

I need to get a new washing machine.

Any recommendations who?

And your plants still look better then some of my friends lol!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice whodat. been missing your plants in my life.

Suggested from the turtle video..... dog dancing world championships:


----------



## budolskie (Apr 30, 2014)

Just nocked this up the day nice 3 gram lump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

away for 5 weeks?! that's pretty damned impressive who


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Just nocked this up the day nice 3 gram lumpView attachment 3141570


nice lumper bud, is that one of those soft rubber tub things you've got it in? i saw them in tenerife. meant to pick some up.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2014)

Haha that turtle is awesome.

Yeh Don, I was gone for 3 then checked on em for two days then left for another 2 weeks. Needless to say the grow would have been better off with me here, but all in all the rdwc system did it's job.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

good to know you can leave them though. i can do about 5 days at a push never mind 5 weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2014)

You're in coco eh? An automated watering system could take care of that,,, in the end though there's always the risk of failure.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm going to have to do some automated watering in June on mine for a couple days… 

That full melt looks retardo, Who. And dancing dogs… well, lets just say they are amazing.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes don it's a little rubber thing good for sitting in boiling water and freezing aswell it just breaks off the side aswell


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

Just some random veg pics. Even though i havent been with them as much as i should they look good and healthy. Seems like my soil adventures are good this time around 
Most vegging is going outside in the ground. When im up for the work, plots are ready. Gonna snip from the strains that i feel i might carry on..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2014)

1 of the veg tents


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 30, 2014)

I might have posted this one before but, damn, it's good enough for a re-post.
One of the few drummers who blows Neil Peart and all the rest out of the water:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 30, 2014)

Let's try this again...
(the other person who uploaded locked it from being embedded... so I re-uploaded it)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 30, 2014)

anyone know the page Gen put the spannabis vid up on, cant seem to find it ?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

Search is on for Paul!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 30, 2014)

LOL, caught it on another thread , Gen just sorted another. Great Result!!!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

That Buddy Rich solo is amazing! I love it when he hits the mic stand and stares at it for a second 

You can definitely see how he influenced Keith Moon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 30, 2014)

And knowing what I've read of Buddy, I'm sure he had some really choice words for whomever set up the mics for his drum kit that day.
Dude was a perfectionist.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

I can just see it - Buddy, don't worry they are fine, you won't hit them!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 30, 2014)

DOG  Ch
Chiesel Purple pheno of 2, the one that got away! Top in my Avi


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 30, 2014)

dang dude, that pheno looks sick nassstayy.
i am unfamiliar with buddy rich, but hat off to that solo. who said you need cardio?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 30, 2014)

I get winded after one of these:


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr Buddy Rich


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 30, 2014)

holy shit guys. i was looking for a new avatar and stumbled across this


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy SHIT COF… by 330 I was head banging, and ready to jump out of my chair.

edit: Green Hornet, you should run with that.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

The most interesting man in the world!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 30, 2014)

lol. rifle ammo in his belt, pistol in his hand.. and the worlds largest leather rainboots


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2014)

Got my new sheeeit today!
 
Anyone in so cal wanna trade my 1k magnetic setup with a only 2 month old eye hortilux plus a 2nd used bulb for their 600 watt setup? Mine doesn't have a hood, just a vert socket drilled for hangin. I want to rock 3 6's. If I must I'll run 2200 but I'd rather not 
 
That's the ballast and fixture which I plugged the new 600 into with the quantum for checking purposes. But you get the idea!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

I thought I would try to throw pictures up again... we will see if this works this time:

Week 5 flower in the cabinet. Left side is Deep Psychosis up front and Ak-47 in the back.
Right side is Engineers dream in the front and Blue Dream in the back. middle back is MK ultra.























Here is some shots of my tent. Its at 2 weeks flower. 
Its holding:
1-Blue dream
2x dog
2x pre98 bubba
2x deep psychosis
1x Cherry pie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2014)

i cant see them SGhaving any luck with the CP clones


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

@SomeGuy - Just seeing red Xs


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not seeing them either.

Hey doc did yea do an oil run today?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @SomeGuy - Just seeing red Xs


I'm trying to repost pics from my journal post and its not working. I used to be able to see all my pictures when uploading etc... Any suggestions?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2014)

I can see the pics SG, plants looking healthy. I will say though, in your tent a horizontal light will suit that horizontal canopy better.


Cindy great to see ya back up and running, that dizzog looks delish!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not seeing them either.
> 
> Hey doc did yea do an oil run today?


yea fan is going now. has mostly dog, and some purple wreck, gdp/sd. put the herm cherry puff in. smoked some of it to and it was strong and tastyi will go grab the camera and upload pics


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2014)

FB#7 more pics on my thread





dog s1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2014)

Cof this is the one i made you


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2014)

Well it all sounds dank, SomeGuy. Knowing what your shots often look like, I can only imagine.

Here's things in my tent right now. 50 days. I'll be chopping in 2 weeks.

Everyone is fading now… a little earlier than I had wanted, but should be fine. Just going to give them water and molasses from here on out. 

This is my first dance with Durban, and I must say that although she is a floppy bitch, she has some amazing stank and crystal production. She might actually be a 10 weaker, but I'll probably take her to 9.5 tops, with the last .5 of those being in the dark. 

The GSC are smelling pretty amazing, as is the Agent Orange. The Atomic doesn't seem to be as stinky, but I'm trying to fuck with her as little as possible, so who knows tbh. And the OG has absolutely no smell to her whatsoever. I'm a little disappointed about that, but I should have run a DOG instead, so fuck me. Live and learn, Bobo.

So all and all, far from a bumper crop, but should make out ok. Next round is vegging as we speak, and will be running some 5 gallon smarties I'm thinking. Lastly, sorry for the lame camera phone pic. The pano is really diminutive for the plants… I'm thinking tomorrow I'm might have to take some proper fotos.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2014)

Morning munchers, One more feed for the cab dogettes and then I think I'll flip the switch like a monkey!

Had some bad news the other night, my Mums partner of over 15 years died. Well bad news is probably the wrong thing to say as the guy was in so much pain and recovery was not really looking at all possible in any shape or form. He had prostate cancer and was riddled with bone cancer too, not to mention the other problems he had. My Mum couldn't really cope as she's also got my blind Granny to look after who's slowly slipping into demntia and all the awefull abuse etc that comes with looking after someone like that. At least Granny has finally accepted additional help from outside carers after insisting she didn't need any but wasn't quite sure if she put her underwear on first or her trousers.....mmmmn, I guess we get stubborn as we mature.

Hope everyone is rosey!

DST

p.s always makes me smile how the manufacturers of indoor lights put pretty flowers on them...is mainstream industry really buying that much hps lighting? probably...who knows. I guess when MJ is legalised worldwide and we can all have nice big setups (and big industry gets involved) we'll start seeing pretty MJ flowers on light boxes.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I can see the pics SG, plants looking healthy. I will say though, in your tent a horizontal light will suit that horizontal canopy better.


Thanks who! Yes I know. I don't have a hood ATM though so just winged it. Only spent 250$ on tent and the gear for it so its an econo grow. Lol!

BTW. Early welcome to CA.


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2014)

Gona order sum bud ignitor and flip mine soon as it comes, heard wonders about the stuff


----------



## DST (May 1, 2014)

snake oil I think it's also known as, lol....bud ignitor, sounds hardcore


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the rough times D. I could tell you all the shit I've got going on, but it'd probably only make you depressed, lol. Hope the mini is doing well, bru. Take care. Bedtime for Bobo.


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2014)

My doggy under the cfl and an open pollen sack... cunt man eh but suppose it's only for wax and am not using that space till the fairy brings me a proper dog cut


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2014)

Ment to make more bud sites 2ml per liter first 2 week of 12/12 my m8s been using it like


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Mom's situation. My Stepdad is going through prostate cancer right now. My Mom had both my Grandparents living with her too. She was overwhelmed.

Here is some pron to get our minds off of the real world 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 1, 2014)

cheers guys, I really feel for my Mum, and although it's never nice for someone to die, I think for her it's going to make her life so much easier.

Nice pron Mo., what is it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

these things are never easy on anyone man but it sounds like it was for the best.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 1, 2014)

D, I'm sorry for your families loss. I remember when my step dad died of cancer a few years back being a similar circumstances. 

Who, you have madd skills when your grow is so in tune that you can leave it like that and still produce what you did.

6er's great pron!


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

Looking good everyone.

Sorry to hear bout your troubles d, but sometimes things are for the best even if they are bad.

My boy is headed to the zoo in the city on a school trip. He was so excited this morning that he couldn't find anything and was freaking out he was gonna miss the bus. He made it though


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> He was so excited this morning that he couldn't find anything and was freaking out he was gonna miss the bus. He made it though


Ha I feel like that sometimes 

Thanks Jimmer, if I had stuck around,,, excuses excuses. This will be hash fest 2014 though lol lots of popcorn in there.

Your mother sounds like a strong woman, D, I hope the load eases up on her though.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2014)

My gramps had bone cancer at the end. Painful stuff by all accounts. Blessings to your stepguy, and hearts out to mum. She sounds like a caretaker type, and they sure have a hard time without their person to take care of.

What's new with the yin? Our little one is developing a kiwi accent.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

Sorry to read up on some unfortunate news man

Hope its for the best in the long run though.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

4 x Sin City Blue Petrol
2 x Sin City ThinMint GSC
2 x DNA LA Conf
1 x Firedog
1 x ThinMint GSC keeper from last lot 1 x DNA LA Conf from last lot (round tubs)


----------



## Dezracer (May 1, 2014)

Some sweet pr0n in here today!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 1, 2014)

DST said:


> cheers guys, I really feel for my Mum, and although it's never nice for someone to die, I think for her it's going to make her life so much easier.
> 
> Nice pron Mo., what is it?


My friends old dear went in a few weeks ago thinking it was just a couple other thing's untill the dreaded results came back and she too has the big C in atleast 2-3 places! Not much i could say to help him either except chinup buddy


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> Here's things in my tent right now. 50 days. I'll be chopping in 2 weeks.
> 
> Everyone is fading now… a little earlier than I had wanted, but should be fine. Just going to give them water and molasses from here on out.
> 
> View attachment 3142058


Why did you remove all the fan leaves????????? Poor plants!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2014)

*12/12 Day 8 - FCJ/Goji*

Watered the FCJ today. I was gonna water the Goji too but I was missing a bucket for my new pump and they are hard to get to.
FCJ got 1tsp gro and .5 tsp bloom + 5ml PHup
They grew alot in the last week. Went from 5 days to 3 days watering. Crazy.
Going to water the Goji tomorrow with 1.25 tsp bloom and 2ml calimagic.
The Goji are turning into MONSTERS!!! I expect at least 5oz per Goji.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mom's situation. My Stepdad is going through prostate cancer right now. My Mom had both my Grandparents living with her too. She was overwhelmed.
> 
> Here is some pron to get our minds off of the real world
> 
> ...


Weird dude. MY stepdad was just diagnosed with prostate cancer, too. It's fucking lame shit…. and everywhere. He would just pound diet soda all day, though, as well as all sorts of other weird shit. You are what you eat.

edit: Flaming Pie, my plants are fine. I've been trying to go easy on the notes this round, and have lost a couple to yellowing, and then necrotic crumble. I prefer remove them instead of leave them when they are like this, as it just invites pathogens. Plants can have leaves removed, believe it or not. Especially towards the end of cycle, this is not uncommon. You should try doing some research into the controversial methods off foliage stripping. That is not what I was doing here, but I have done it in the past, and can tell you that Kush strains are supposed to benefit from it. I stripped a headband about a year ago now, and got one of my best yields ever out of it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 1, 2014)

great info bobo


----------



## Dezracer (May 1, 2014)

My plants are coming along a little slowly and I was considering pulling the fan leaves off to help the lower buds get more light. They're almost 8 weeks into 12/12 and look like they need another week or two. I was hoping pulling the fan leaves off would help them finish but am not sure about that.

Thoughts?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> edit: Flaming Pie, my plants are fine. I've been trying to go easy on the notes this round, and have lost a couple to yellowing, and then necrotic crumble. I prefer remove them instead of leave them when they are like this, as it just invites pathogens. Plants can have leaves removed, believe it or not. Especially towards the end of cycle, this is not uncommon. You should try doing some research into the controversial methods off foliage stripping. That is not what I was doing here, but I have done it in the past, and can tell you that Kush strains are supposed to benefit from it. I stripped a headband about a year ago now, and got one of my best yields ever out of it.


You use one 600w? What was your last yield per watt? Or how many grams did you harvest (dried and stored)


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

@DST - That fine specimen is the TGA Jesus OG #3.

@jigfresh - our girls had Boston accents!

@Bobotrank - turns out his levels were high last year and they didn't catch it! Fukn doctors need to get their shit together or get out of medicine. We need a better way to get rid of bad doctors and bad teachers.

I must have pulled over 50 pounds of debris out of my pool last night!






Love child was getting bent over!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You use one 600w? What was your last yield per watt? Or how many grams did you harvest (dried and stored)


I have no idea on numbers. My scale broke a long time ago, and I have no need to replace it. I will tell you that the plant had no larf on it. Rock hard buds all the way down every branch. I've never had that before, and I'm sure it's because more light was getting down into the plant. My jars were considerably more full. And the top colas sure didn't seem to suffer from it, either. I'm telling you bro. You think I'm nuts, but there's people that employ this practice and kill it. Hell, I even just read an article in HT a couple months back about a place up in Vancouver that has growing massive trees indoors, and was stripping very heavily. Their yields would blow you away.



Mohican said:


> @DST - That fine specimen is the TGA Jesus OG #3.
> 
> @Bobotrank - turns out his levels were high last year and they didn't catch it! Fukn doctors need to get their shit together or get out of medicine. We need a better way to get rid of bad doctors and bad teachers.
> 
> I must have pulled over 50 pounds of debris out of my pool last night!


Yup, my stepfather, too. His tumor is where only 4% of tumors grow on the prostate, so they didn't see it bc it was blocked from view during the previous scans. Doctors are blown, and one of my best friends is one. Great in certain situations, not so great in any situation where there is a better alternative that is outside of the realm of wanting to understand. Another good friend's wife was just diagnosed with breast cancer. She started doing Gerson Therapy a month ago, and her tumor is shrinking. She went from looking the worst I've ever seen her, to the absolutely most healthy incarnation of herself that I've ever seen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2014)

Okay then, how many jars did you fill and what size jar?


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Okay then, how many jars did you fill and what size jar?


This is the jar it was in (still a couple leaves in there from it), and it was filled to the top. For me, coming from one plant in my little setup, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Holy shit, I really need to start resizing these images with this new forum format. Sorry for the giant picture of a jar.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> My plants are coming along a little slowly and I was considering pulling the fan leaves off to help the lower buds get more light. They're almost 8 weeks into 12/12 and look like they need another week or two. I was hoping pulling the fan leaves off would help them finish but am not sure about that.
> 
> Thoughts?


Dez, sorry, just saw this. I've never been afraid to pluck a couple fans towards the end if it would open up some space for light to hit the lower buds. I normally don't plan on running out of steam early, and losing a few (like this round, for example). The headband was the only one where I actively tried to take them off… and honestly, I still left a few on towards the top. I'm not sure I'd do it again unless I knew I had the right strain. Perhaps a side by side comparison with a kush is in order.

And sorry, this is my last triple quote. What a forum fuck I am, lol. I didn't see you, Dez!


----------



## HydroGp (May 1, 2014)

Fuck dat, its a nice jar!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Thanks bro… my friend did a set of two for me. He's got some serious talent.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2014)

And a metaphor of Life, for are we all not merely jars?


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Jars of weed? YES.


----------



## HydroGp (May 1, 2014)

Wow awesome. Good job..
Feeling better today. Still coughing like crazy and snotting once in a while but no fever is great.
Went out to my guerilla spot#1 and planted 3 lemon skunks. Gonna put out C99 and Chemdawg tomorrow.
I thought some of the smaller buds from Goji were drying to fast, so i put them in a box. My smell is coming back. Wow smells wonderful. Cant wait to give dbxlivers another run. I Have 4 clones of a plant that was through a rough time but damn those tiny buds smell super candy like, i want more. Not to forget Goji, sweet cream vanilla with sweet cream again and so powerful lingering. Can touch a bud then get a whift of it 15 mins later when loading the bong or something. Cant wait to have a good smoke. Right now its a six pack exercise every time i smoke, cause i cough for 5 mins after. Hits the bloodstream good though 
I cloned the Goji and will try one outside and one inside. Hope the nanners was my fault and will not be present in the clones. Frosty good looking nugs either way! But i wanna find me another keeper that can compete with my Lemon Skunk.
Oh also i got crazy and gave my Lemon Skunk some jizz from a male Goji Og  Ill call it Chinese Lemon Stinking Berry or something...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 1, 2014)

Lol.
Nothing more than jars of weed, lost in this dark closet we call the world...

er... HydroGP, i might see a few trichomes on thurr


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2014)

Seriously… star light, star bright from where I'm sitting. Heading back out to enjoy the nice day. Peace boys and girls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2014)

Glad you're feeling a little better at least, hydro, hope you're back to normal soon 

And, D, sorry to hear about your mom's loss.
Seems not a person on the planet isn't directly or indirectly impacted by cancer.
Which is a bloody shame.

Thankfully smarter folks than we are working on better meds and an eventual cure, so maybe someday...


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

Honeybee lanky pheno mom

  

Kookie remix(keeper pheno) mom
Going to run like 6 of these outside this summer
  

Have a good one 6.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2014)

You haven't convinced me yet bobo.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2014)

Ok... Gonna try one last time since only who could see them.. Lord only knows how he could because I went back later and got xx's too. Ugh

Cabinet: 5 weeks in flower (last friday) 
Holding: Deep psychosis, Ak-47, mk ultra, blue dream, and engineers dream







Tent: 2 weeks flower (last friday)
holding: 1x blue dream, 1x cherry pie, 2x dog, 2x pre98 bubba, and 2x deep psychosis


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2014)

Since it's 86f here (31c), I thought I should clean the bong and ice her up after a trip to the dispensary.

Got 1/4 each of Romulan and some Trainwreck, and got 1g each of Jungle Jack and Purple Kush, and a bifter of GSC (already smoked it).
About to go change the roller weights in the scooter's tranny to some heavier weights and see what difference it makes during a test ride.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2014)

Nice Someguy, on point bru.

Talking of Lemons, Hydrogp. The Jakes Dream I just grew from Mr West smells like Lemons. Quite zesty indeed, which I was surpised at.
Anyhoo, you could call your strain, Lemon Chicken. I love getting that dish when I go to a Chinese restaurant for food.

I am sure I was going to say something else but I am quite stoned. Whilst trying to think of what it was I have come up with something else that I hadn't planned on saying, which is, "The Monkey flipped the switch!" Into 12/12 from tomrrow at lights on for the cab. Will give them their feed in the morning and also some foliar feed which I have been using (organic), seems good so far....anyway, still can't think of that other thing so I should probably go to bed.

Nightynight!

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2014)

Sleep well, D 
We'll man the fort for ya' 'til next time


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2014)

Yeah I'm lovin that jar 

Edit: nighty night, D. I feel like crashing too, but gonna squeak in a few hash runs first... Gonna run some fresh trims and bud for a change, will share tomorrow.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

Grape god is dry so in her honor and in May days honor I rolled a fattie with her 

  

Excuse my shitty Rollin skills lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2014)

Oh!
A quick update on the new bass fx pedal:

I already loved the sound right out of the box, but now that I'm turning knobs on it, I REALLY like it.

AND, I went ahead and patched the "Parallel Out" (clean signal with no FX) into my computer to have clean bass tone coming from the speakers while having the driver/distortion sound running out to my bass amp, and now I fucking LOVE it!!! 
So, I'm going to be adding another bass guitar amp to my bass kit at the end of June so I'll have a dual amp setup.
Going to be one of these:







In the meantime, it still sounds amazing with the clean bass added to the FX-affected bass sound (not just a blended signal, but two distinct sources of bass frequencies to keep it clean, punchy, and full) and the bass just cuts through the mix no matter what frequencies the guitar & drums are using up.

So, not as quick an update as I said.
Sorry.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 1, 2014)

Toking on this one right now:
(even mix of Romulan, Trainwreck, Jungle Jack, and Purple Kush)


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Toking on this one right now:
> (even mix of Romulan, Trainwreck, Jungle Jack, and Purple Kush)
> 
> View attachment 3142754


Here's mine now


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

Almost an hour later - I am surprised you could use the camera! Did you solo it!

Look at how much resin is on that roach! How are you feeling?


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2014)

Who me? Oh yea I'm feeling grrreat, you know like Tony the Tiger 

Yea that roach was golden, grape god did it justice.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

I just finished chopping the LA Con:




I had to clean my studio so I could hang up the drying baskets. My tote from the Cup was still in there so I went through it. So much good bud and hash in there! OMG I should have done that first.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 2, 2014)

cab just before the flip>>>










Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2014)

Probs get the same sort the pic the day d, I'm going to water mine for the last time in veg this morning and turn the timer to 12.... well it's just gona be ph water as I only potted up sunday gone and it's just there 2nd watering since then


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

Good evening gentlemen. I would just like to commend you for your delicious posts. You've made my evening soo much greater. MMk. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## HydroGp (May 2, 2014)

Morning peeps! Blossom on a tree, you know how i feel!
Damn Someguy looking tight! Nice canopy's 
Tony Tiger must have burnt his lips sucking on that thing  Nice resin "sod" looks potent. Last time i was at Christiania, to get peoples attention i dipped a joint i bho, just the top 1cm. Crazy looking thing half way through, oily oil  Errrbody loved it. Oh Jig sorry i forgot about the pictures 
Carry on


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 2, 2014)

I popped a few dob bx2 a couple of days ago and once again got 5 of 5.  I love the germ success I get from bb gear.

I've also started flowering a cut that is suppose to be an original east coast sour diesel.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 2, 2014)

I meant to ask for some advice from you guy's and gals. I've noticed spots developing on an auto in my veg area. I have been looking for any sign of mites and haven't seen any besides spots. I'm also wondering if maybe a cal toxicity, any ideas?


----------



## DST (May 2, 2014)

Thrips mate^^^^^ nasty buggers, and a real pain to get rid of. I wish you all the luck. Pyrethrin works sometimes, but don't use products that contain it too much as the buggers then get immune to it. The thrips can be fast moving little fukkers, they don't really fly, but tend to jump more and like spider mites use wind currents to move from plant to plant. Diatomeacious earth in the soil can help, mix it through your soil and then top dress when the soil is dry (between waterings). As I said, good luck as they can be like herpies......


----------



## DST (May 2, 2014)

Oh, and get the plant quarantined ASAP!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2014)

eeeeeuuuurgh thrips  those little [email protected] cost me a stable of genetics not to mention 2 rotations. good luck jimmer. that plant looks pretty badly munched on. move the top inch of soil about if it's teaming with larvae i'd consider binning it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Thrips mate^^^^^ nasty buggers, and a real pain to get rid of. I wish you all the luck. Pyrethrin works sometimes, but don't use products that contain it too much as the buggers then get immune to it. The thrips can be fast moving little fukkers, they don't really fly, but tend to jump more and like spider mites use wind currents to move from plant to plant. Diatomeacious earth in the soil can help, mix it through your soil and then top dress when the soil is dry (between waterings). As I said, good luck as they can be like herpies......


Thank you so much and I just moved it out. I was wanting a direction of attack and now I have it. Luckily the hydro shop is real close to my school that I can run over between classes.


I found a box full of free samples of azamax I might as well try.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2014)

Don't know if any of the UK bods are watching the Allottment show on the BBC, fuk me the guys on there all seemed to have thrip attacks on their allotments, never knew they were so common.


----------



## budolskie (May 2, 2014)

Before the flip


----------



## HydroGp (May 2, 2014)

I have them little buggers too :/
Got a visit from a friend with a problem. He buried a lot of hash and now it stinks and feels wet like. So he wanted to know what to do with it. My best guess is iso the shit out of it. But wonder if yall have any better ideas?
Were talking 600g of different plates. Freakin moron


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2014)

lmao. better than forgetting where it's buried i guess. yeah a solvent extract and filter it, probably the best you can do.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Neem oil will also help with ur thr thrip problem mate, I had em last year and thats the only thing that helped me get rid of them, their resilient wee fuckers, its also 100% organic so wont harm ur plants, it does stink tho


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I just finished chopping the LA Con:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man, reminds me of mine a few months ago, real purpling....


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I use neem oil weekly up until I've flipped


----------



## Dezracer (May 2, 2014)

Here's a couple pics from last night and one from just now. Last night ended week 8 for these girls. I trimmed off a bunch of fan leaves last night and now the light is reaching all of the lower buds pretty good


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 2, 2014)

looks like some monsters. cant see the color too well from the photos under the HPS - but the pistil look really big, they look like they could fill out for another week or two?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 2, 2014)

sorry, im trying to figure out your strategy for trimming heavy during the last part of flower. i read what you were saying earlier about some peeps in vancouver growin trees and doing it - and how everyone thinks your crazy, but your buds look awesome so im interested. you trim with 2 weeks left?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 2, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't try trimming 2 weeks before harvest. A plant uses leaves to convert energy it absorbs from the air and in the soil.


----------



## Dezracer (May 2, 2014)

I was not the one who posted about doing it. I just asked a question about it actually. I don't typically trim leaves off unless they are dying off but these are running long and the lower buds look like they have further to go before I harvest them. I figured it will help those buds out and am hoping it may help things mature a little quicker so I can start hanging them up soon.

Some of the buds have most of the pistils turning color and receding a bit while others still have mostly white pistils.

EDIT: What I noticed right after the manicure was there was better airflow to the plants on the right side of the tray. It was almost nonexistent before because the foliage was so thick.


----------



## Dezracer (May 2, 2014)

Here's a couple more pics:


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

I have had plants lose all of the fan leaves on their own. The bud leaves got nice and green and the buds kept swelling. It was Malawi 100% sativa so it might be a genetic thing 

@welshwizzard - that LA Con looks chronic! What do you feed them? I am still learning how to love indicas  


The LA Con scissor hash was splendid. I still have a bunch more 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

For thrips I have also had good luck with neem and coco-wet (mild soap). I have heard that many mild organic soaps and oils will work. For example lavender soap and olive oil. When I went bug hunting at midnight last year I found a ton of pests. Tossed them in a jar of soapy water and they died in seconds.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 2, 2014)

that is the scariest looking cockroach ive ever seen


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks every one for the info. This is why I figured I'll try the freebies.

AzaMax is a highly effective pest control method designed to decimate pest populations. It is made from completely organic active ingredients, specifically one, potent, bio-compound found in Neem oil. AzaMax contains Azadirachtin A&B and more than 100 limonoids.(from their site)


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Mix it strong and make sure you give it three doses. I think it is a little hard on the plants but it works. Try neem first if you can. If that doesn't work then give them the A-bomb


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Those things are earwigs and they come out at night and destroy my garden! I need to go on another hunt


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 2, 2014)

A cool little article on earwigs:

http://www.organicgardening.com/learn-and-grow/how-to-control-earwigs


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 2, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I was not the one who posted about doing it. I just asked a question about it actually. I don't typically trim leaves off unless they are dying off but these are running long and the lower buds look like they have further to go before I harvest them. I figured it will help those buds out and am hoping it may help things mature a little quicker so I can start hanging them up soon.
> 
> Some of the buds have most of the pistils turning color and receding a bit while others still have mostly white pistils.
> 
> EDIT: What I noticed right after the manicure was there was better airflow to the plants on the right side of the tray. It was almost nonexistent before because the foliage was so thick.



sorry about the mix up man


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 2, 2014)

anyone have any recommendations on strains that get rid of paranoia, and are super relaxing?
i know from personal experience sannies girls are not it. (one pheno of jackberry was OK)
... i mean, i need a strain that carpet-bombs paranoia. ill fry myself if need be.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2014)

Morning all.

Greenhornet, I would recommend anything kush based, heavy indicas...you'll be too stoned to be paranoid


----------



## budolskie (May 3, 2014)

Hopefully my bud ignitor is here by Tuesday for there first watering in flower,
what do u lads recon about venting into attic?
 
The air is blowing out that box at the minute still need to either put it in chimney brest, or where the drain runs along the house bottom of slates I can get to the open box under neath that from my attic and was gona blow in to that and go up with ladders and ad vents underneath


----------



## budolskie (May 3, 2014)

Also the max temp in there already been 27c with 2 400s still got the hotter weather and 600s to come


----------



## welshwizzard (May 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have had plants lose all of the fan leaves on their own. The bud leaves got nice and green and the buds kept swelling. It was Malawi 100% sativa so it might be a genetic thing
> 
> @welshwizzard - that LA Con looks chronic! What do you feed them? I am still learning how to love indicas
> 
> ...


Yo man, it was a basic canna run in coco, canna a and b, rhizo early on, then just cal-mag, epsom salts, neem oil. Pretty much it, didnt do big feeds or flush much through out so did a 2 week flush at end.

Really purpled up and was super dank. 
Got some super variation in on this lot so I have high hopes!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 3, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> anyone have any recommendations on strains that get rid of paranoia, and are super relaxing?
> i know from personal experience sannies girls are not it. (one pheno of jackberry was OK)
> ... i mean, i need a strain that carpet-bombs paranoia. ill fry myself if need be.


DNA LA Con is my staple indica, but now I go for my GSC keeper. Ridiculously heavy stone, face melting, no paranoia.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2014)

Do you have any hot air exhausts for the water heater or such? That could be an option If you can tie in without pushing exhaust back to the house. Something that can be blowing hot air any time of the day will attract less attention than a chimney that has hot air coming out day and night.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 3, 2014)

I just treated my girls in flower and I treated the veg area yesterday. I plan on second treatment monday morning, then the final one on fri. How does this sound mo? It took a year for issues but I guess lately it's time to pay some dues to the ganja gods.


----------



## budolskie (May 3, 2014)

Just the chimney brest m8, but gona put another 6" fan in the loft and have it drawing sum cold air from.out side and hook it up to a y splitter so that's pulling the air from tent and from outside and pushing out chimney?


----------



## Dezracer (May 3, 2014)

I'm venting a room into the attic right now at my buddy's place. It is working great so far. I did run the duct right up next to the vent on the side of the house though.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2014)

small deep blue finishing off outdoor.....


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

I'm so baked and just keep starring at that pic d, I swear it's cartoonish. 

Holy fuck I'm stoned.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2014)

Made some muffins to take to mammoth last week, 3oz GSC bud to one stick butter. Planed on eating after skiing for pain & relaxation,but tried
a whole muffin at lunch and was trippin balls by afternoon, skied great but thought I was dying in gondola every ride up ....lol.......

It was great....................................doin' it again next week


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2014)

wrong fuqin' thread................sorry...............(last muffin for breakfast).....


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2014)

Haha I enjoyed the post. Iv also tripped out in medables before,,, didn't know it was possible 

Fresh material bubble hash came out nice, but the yield was complete shat. I got five more trays of bud/trim drying out for some runs next week,,, I'll be running hash all fukin day when the time comes 

Gigs, I got my mini washing machine frome base camp for $80, there are many options out though.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 3, 2014)

Hi growers,
Day 42, flowers are starting to swell now. Most of them are already rock hard on the inside.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2014)

That's what the fuk I'm talkin bout!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

will guys everything looks great. i got some shit news thur. the bank took another offer on the house we had the bid in on. no chance to counter no word even. i had to find out but keeping up on the realty sites and making the calls when i saw the status change. wife took it better than i thought she would. shit broke my heart i have look for that place for ten fucking years and have wanted nothing but a place to put some money in to, raise my family and do my thing for a long time now. we where planing on moving and starting a canna biz when we found this place, so not shore what to do now. have to do something bank ate up some time and our place we rent will go in to divorce drama next month. on a better note i had great luck with the coco cubes and will have some more fire on the way. goji are rocketing up and the honeybees are pulling a close second. the cherrypuff cuttings i did in them have rooted and look fantastic.


----------



## Dezracer (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the house drama. Good news on the plants though.

That is a kick ass video!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

that is a nice video. i took the music off of mine it keep wanting to hit it for copy right. It give you the same hassle?


----------



## budolskie (May 3, 2014)

I'm getting 2 vented slates on the roof next week and gona vent out that lads


----------



## HydroGp (May 3, 2014)

Damn Dr. sorry to hear that. Hope you find something even better!
No hassle on the music part.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to here about being gazumped Dr. hopefully something even better will turn up for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the house, doc 
It took us 7 years of casual looking (monitoring the market while getting money for a down payment), and then we looked for almost 3 years to find our new home.
Things work out just as they should, but I hope you & your family find your home quick.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 3, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> wrong fuqin' thread................sorry...............(last muffin for breakfast).....


When your high, there IS no wrong thread!


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear bout that doc.

I've found everything happens for a reason and now there is something even better in store for you guys. Best of luck and keep on keepin on...

Oh and bad ass vid


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 3, 2014)

BlackRoses said:


> Hi growers,
> Day 42, flowers are starting to swell now. Most of them are already rock hard on the inside.


whoa bro. whoa.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

yea it sucks but the bad thing is rent market here is crap and we have a month to find something. we can still buy a place but that will take time. maybe some one will make me proper job offer in a more friendly placei can dream right


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2014)

Eh I wouldnt have much if it weren't for a dream. Dreams do come true ya know, shit aint easy though thats for shure... Iv never really had a way with words, if you couldn't tell. Sorry to hear of the troubles, but as others said I think its gonna work out for the best in the end for you and yours.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

Shit I've been living on a dream for quite sometime. I'm still pursuing mine to this day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Shit I've been living on a dream for quite sometime. I'm still pursuing mine to this day.


that's the way i live my life. dont let to much get me down


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 3, 2014)

how do you not let anything get you down man? im still trying to figure it out.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> how do you not let anything get you down man? im still trying to figure it out.



There's always a positive side to everything, just like the negative, it's inevitable... You just got to know what to look for.

"For even in defeat, there's a valuable lesson learned so it evens it up for me."


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2014)

I've been real all my life, they confuse it with deceit
Since I will not lose, they try to help him cheat
But I will not lose, for even in defeat
There's a valuable lesson learned, so it evens it up for me


----------



## Dezracer (May 3, 2014)

I got to take my son to shoot bows today again only this time I had my own  It was cool to stand next to my son shooting at hay bales and piles of carpet with targets on them. I think it may be something we can get into together. I see either upgrading our bows or getting better bows in our future but for now I think our gear is fine.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> There's always a positive side to everything, just like the negative, it's inevitable... You just got to know what to look for.
> 
> "For even in defeat, there's a valuable lesson learned so it evens it up for me."


Exactly , there is a positive in the negative. Just most people get so caught up in the negative they fail to see the positive. Everything's going to happen whether we want it to or not. It's all part of life you just can't let it get you down.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Exactly , there is a positive in the negative. Just most people get so caught up in the negative they fail to see the positive. Everything's going to happen whether we want it to or not. It's all part of life you just can't let it get you down.


yea or you will end up a turd like my landlord


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 3, 2014)

i guess there is something calming about resigning yourself to fate. i need to mentally put myself in that position more often.
i feel like i get stuck in mental "ruts" where i think about the same negatives over, and over, and over. poisonous. blaghhh.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

Looking good hornet.

Glad I don't have a landlord anymore...


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2014)

Nice pron everyone. 600 representing lately.

Wife and baby returned home safely.

Really sucks about the house Doc. In my mind it wasn't meant to be. Who knows why.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2014)

Mama always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun...


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2014)

Watching "The 13th Warrior" tonight (for the millionth time) and smoking on some Trainwreck.
Then some food, and then some more smoke, and then out to the garage for a bit.
What a glamourous life I lead


----------



## budolskie (May 4, 2014)

Well finally gona flip tomoz lads


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 4, 2014)

I made some wax out of an ounce of psycho killer last night and got a little over 4 g's. I normally use trim. but decided to run a batch with bud. My gf complains it's to strong, means more for me.


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2014)

Well I'm pretty sure I got 6 for 6 females. Wahoo good days! 5 honeybees and 1 afgooie! Oh positive vibes and still 6 honeybees left to pop.

There probably all males lol.

I've got 3 diff looking phenos g


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I got 6 for 6 females. Wahoo good days! 5 honeybees and 1 afgooie! Oh positive vibes and still 6 honeybees left to pop.
> 
> There probably all males lol.
> 
> I've got 3 diff looking phenos g


right on giggs,with them being f2's,it should open up the phenos,and give you more to select from...
if you do not find what you like,i got a cut for ya....

the f1's gave me 4 phenos 2 of them was very close,but one had less purp & nanners.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

Giggs i got some honeybees and some goji f2 put in cups last night. the og13 X gdp are come out the cubes now and the lerry ogX herijana are cracking just a little slower


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

went to the zoo with my boy friday and on my way to the fleemarket to get a big pot for my Don Jan rose.


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2014)

Hell yea g that's awesome. I'm hoping to find a keeper. 2 of them look almost identical but one is more frosty and purple just like you said.

I'd love the cut you have though.

Doc hell yea hope you get some nice ones. I'd like if someone took a cut off my kookie and did some work on it.


----------



## snoyl (May 4, 2014)

Hey guys can any of u help me out,Ive been using bio bizz bloom and cal mag during flowering but it turns out I should have kept using grow too-r there nutes in grow that arent in bloom?Also,what should I be looking out for,like how could it have effected my girls?And I have some cheese that r like 3/4 weeks from chop,what would u guys recommend regarding reintroducing grow?


----------



## BeastGrow (May 4, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Hey guys can any of u help me out,Ive been using bio bizz bloom and cal mag during flowering but it turns out I should have kept using grow too-r there nutes in grow that arent in bloom?Also,what should I be looking out for,like how could it have effected my girls?And I have some cheese that r like 3/4 weeks from chop,what would u guys recommend regarding reintroducing grow?


They either need cal/mag. cal/mag and bloom. or just bloom. if they are fading from below and have red branches on fan leaves then give them heavy cal/mag and bloom. if they are not fading from below but have red fan leaf branches give them very mild cal/mag and heavier dose of bloom. if they have green fan leaf branches and no fading below then just feed them medium to low dose of bloom and a low dose of cal/mag. 

Make sure the humidity, heat, and pH are in check they can cause what appears to be deficiencies. For soil you should be fine with ph water anywhere between 6 and 7.5


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2014)

I knew a guy who stared at the sun for a few minutes as a kid. The incredible hulk was based on the idea that gamma radiation from sun spots are what gave him his powers. My friend wanted to be the hulk, so away he went. He has holes in his vision from it.

Doc, cool zoo pics. We used to have a peacock living next to us. Loud fuckers, but crazy looking when they fly. Like a lady in victorian gowns running graciously.


----------



## snoyl (May 4, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> They either need cal/mag. cal/mag and bloom. or just bloom. if they are fading from below and have red branches on fan leaves then give them heavy cal/mag and bloom. if they are not fading from below but have red fan leaf branches give them very mild cal/mag and heavier dose of bloom. if they have green fan leaf branches and no fading below then just feed them medium to low dose of bloom and a low dose of cal/mag.
> 
> Make sure the humidity, heat, and pH are in check they can cause what appears to be deficiencies. For soil you should be fine with ph water anywhere between 6 and 7.5


Perfect my man cheers.So u dont think I will have done any harm by not continuing with the grow?Theyre not showing any signs of deficiencys but I wouldnt like to find out the thc isnt as strong or some shit without it,u know


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I got to take my son to shoot bows today again only this time I had my own  It was cool to stand next to my son shooting at hay bales and piles of carpet with targets on them. I think it may be something we can get into together. I see either upgrading our bows or getting better bows in our future but for now I think our gear is fine.


My mom and dad shot archery before I was born, my mom actually worked for a publication. I have a picture of her on the cover of a magazine shooting a bow sometime in the 50's or 60's. 

My dad got me into shooting when I was maybe 8 or 9? We travelled all around California and into neighboring states for competitions up until I was about 14. I had a full range of bales on the property for shooting daily so I got very good actually. There was basically two types of shooters back then, bow hunters and freestyle. I see there's a lot more categories now. 

Anyhow, I shot freestyle. I used top of the line gear. I shot a scope and release and of course the bow hunters hated us cuz we were cheaters, and we hated the bow hunters cuz they tore up the bales with their broadheads  

I was fucking good, I ain't gonna lie. The biggest tournament I shot was in Vegas against 50 other kids my age and I took first. I was the right age and time was falling right that I'm 100% certain I would have been in the Olympics. Somewhere around the age of 14 I discovered pussy and weed and archery went out the window quickly. I sometimes wonder what might have been, but oh well I went a different way and I'm still happy with my life 

Sorry I felt like rambling and you hit a good subject for me


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2014)

Oh I found the picture.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

supchaka said:


> My mom and dad shot archery before I was born, my mom actually worked for a publication. I have a picture of her on the cover of a magazine shooting a bow sometime in the 50's or 60's.
> 
> My dad got me into shooting when I was maybe 8 or 9? We travelled all around California and into neighboring states for competitions up until I was about 14. I had a full range of bales on the property for shooting daily so I got very good actually. There was basically two types of shooters back then, bow hunters and freestyle. I see there's a lot more categories now.
> 
> ...


that is great supa i taught archery in scouts at about that age and again weed and pussy shut that down at 15 or so. i skateboarded also and it got that too


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I knew a guy who stared at the sun for a few minutes as a kid. The incredible hulk was based on the idea that gamma radiation from sun spots are what gave him his powers. My friend wanted to be the hulk, so away he went. He has holes in his vision from it.
> 
> Doc, cool zoo pics. We used to have a peacock living next to us. Loud fuckers, but crazy looking when they fly. Like a lady in victorian gowns running graciously.


yea loud but so are guineas and i have had them. we want to get some for yardbirds when we find a place.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 4, 2014)

you know them peacocks make great guard dogs from what i hear. i think it was midnight express.. they use them in Turkish prison because they freak out whenever they are disturbed. kind of cool animals. peacock tongue was also a delicacy in medieval england. always wondered what they taste like..


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea loud but so are guineas and i have had them. we want to get some for yardbirds when we find a place.



So, when you say "had them" do mean as pets or as dinner?
Have heard they are delicious.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> So, when you say "had them" do mean as pets or as dinner?
> Have heard they are delicious.


pets doobie we ate the eggs and they are guard dogs and freak out like GH was saying about the peacocks but they are more annoying. my neighbor hated them, but he was a douche that would shoot our pets.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2014)

Coolio, just checking. 
I wouldn't have the heart to eat something so cute unless I was in survival mode.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

Don Juan and new 25 gal planter





another one off my roses


----------



## supchaka (May 4, 2014)

This new hydro store I been going to has like 40gal plastic pots for like $13. Not only is that cheap but lowes, Home Depot, walmart and any others don't even carry them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2014)

That's an amazing price!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

supchaka said:


> This new hydro store I been going to has like 40gal plastic pots for like $13. Not only is that cheap but lowes, Home Depot, walmart and any others don't even carry them.


hell yes! i payed 50 for this one , but it is not plastic. i have to wield a trellis it is a climbing rose and one of my favorites, so i needed weight.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 4, 2014)

made some bubble buckets today  
and finished my veg totes. guess ill take some clones before switching to flower soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

i picked up a kessil h350 MG and a DB today and they will be here by the 7th


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> pets doobie we ate the eggs and they are guard dogs and freak out like GH was saying about the peacocks but they are more annoying. my neighbor hated them, but he was a douche that would shoot our pets.



Pretty cool multi-purpose yardbird 

*http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/raising-guinea-fowl-zmaz92aszshe.aspx#axzz30nfPxlFG*


----------



## DST (May 5, 2014)

Morning 6ers. Hope everyone has a cracking week.
Slainte, DST


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2014)

Bout bed time here D. Hope you have a good one too.

Baby is getting ready to walk over here. It's a fucking trip.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2014)

my daughter just ran in here pushed past me saying i need to get to my apple juice, excuse me please daddy. as i was reading jigs post lol and its tripped me out too now lol.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2014)

Awesome mate. Soon you'll be chasing her down supermarket aisles, lol. Not sure if the wee yin will crawl or just walk. He's started humping things by moving his hips up and down (too funny!) He stands up if you hold onto his arms to balance him but he's still not sitting up totally on his own. Great times though! Makes me happy on the daily.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2014)

the joy you get is amazing I love it. Hatty had us walking holding her hands for fukin ages till she did it on her own lol. Already chasing her in the supermarket lol its great, ppl mostly laugh.


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2014)

Yeah I kinda robbed my second wife of the new child birthing experience because I had 2 already so I was like old pro at the delivery and all that. She did get the girl though. My youngest is already 10 and we've been kicking the idea of another one around a bit. Specifically when we think of another girl, I don't think I could do another boy after this one.


----------



## HydroGp (May 5, 2014)

Day 20
Lemon Skunk

White Widow

Time to call about expanding my drivers license with a D  Truck-Trailer. But fuck 30days at a school almost 2hours away :/


----------



## SirSteely (May 5, 2014)

Long time lurker just dropping in to say high. 
Banging a single 600w in a tent. Here's some BOG Lifesaver day 35. 
Peace.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 5, 2014)

I did a 2nd thrip treatment this morning. My flower area didn't look too infested but something tells me they attacked while I'll was battling the pm. 

My gf got us tickets to see Phil and Friends in central park in 4 weeks. This should be a good show with Warren Hayes from the Allman Brothers playing with him.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 5, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> you know them peacocks make great guard dogs from what i hear. i think it was midnight express.. they use them in Turkish prison because they freak out whenever they are disturbed. kind of cool animals. peacock tongue was also a delicacy in medieval england. always wondered what they taste like..



I hear cassowaries are pretty mean too


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> I hear cassowaries are pretty mean too


 oh crap that is a big bastard! had to look it up. turkeys are mean also. i had a fine ass game rooster i used to breed and it was hella mean. used to have to kick the shit out of it to make it stop spuring use. it pulled that shit with my mini pen and that was a rap.came home and he was toting it around it his mouth. thing was twice as big as him.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

just picked up some osb will have a new veg area and will make the old cab a kessil garden with bluepits up first


----------



## Dezracer (May 5, 2014)

Most of my plants are leaning now and I don't have any other ways of supporting them. There's plants holding other plants up at this point so I may have to chop them before next weekend. I just really wanted to let these go longer since they don't look done to me yet.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2014)

@dez tape/attach a few garden poles/canes to the sides of your growing tubs/container, then run some wire/string across each one, creating a post net/scrog kind of effect....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

D had some extra plywood so i cut out a male cab. Now i can stop putting them in the bathroom closet


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2014)

*12/12 Day 12 - FCJ/Goji*


Here are some pictures from yesterday and today to show the difference after my husband made a plant raiser.

The Goji is starting to stack flowers! Going to up her again to 2 tsp bloom next watering.
The FCJ is doing well with the switch to mostly bloom. Prob going to bump them up to 1.5bloom an 2ml calimag next watering.
Going to keep pushing them. Hoping to get both Goji and FCJ up to 1 Tablespoon by week 4.


----------



## Dezracer (May 5, 2014)

DST said:


> @dez tape/attach a few garden poles/canes to the sides of your growing tubs/container, then run some wire/string across each one, creating a post net/scrog kind of effect....


I've been trying to figure out how to do just that and can't come up with any good methods for securing the stakes/poles. The area gets wet so tape isn't really an option.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2014)

Hey Jigs - Was that house fire near you?

Here are the clones outside:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2014)

Dez

Dry the area and use Gorilla tape.\


cof


----------



## Dezracer (May 5, 2014)

I spent some time in there under the green light and was able to find some angles that work. I placed more hooks on the walls and tied the plants from multiple angles to hold them up. It's working right now and hopefully it continues to work. If it doesn't I will try the gorilla tape. I'll just clean it really good before trying the tape.


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2014)

It was really close. We were watching the helicopters.


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2014)

from The Daily Mail

something that finally makes sense...

* Legalise cannabis, says report backed by Clegg: Deputy PM endorses paper which condemns war on drugs as costly failure and recommends smarter laws *
  
The Deputy Prime Minister has signed a foreword to the study which backs a programme of 'rigorously monitored' regulation of illegal drugs.




but that just makes the odds of it happening slim


cof


----------



## DST (May 6, 2014)

Probably an election coming up soon so the Tories are trying to look cool for school for the younger voters, but I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2014)

What u lads think about flipping before my bud ignitor comes and say missing the first watering with it, I only need to use for first 2 week, I only water twice a week tho aswell that's why I wana wait but it's like a jungle already


----------



## DST (May 6, 2014)

I am 100% positive that they will be ok, but then I am probably the wrong person to give advise on a product that I wouldn't personally use....

Flip it!!! Flip it Flip it!!! lol.


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2014)

Haha its been dispatched from Spain yesterday like a tho the woukd done it Saturday, il change the timers fuck it I suppose it won't do any harm missing it's first water in flower, they didn't look like they would need a water today when I looked yesterday but will soon find out I also took humidifier out and gona put dehumidifier in and set on 45%


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2014)

Well changed the timer, they didn't need watered either so hopefully the ignitor comes the day,
Couple pics as I changed timers 
 
 
 
They had 9 days in the 18ltrs aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

no way on this earth anyone will trust cleggy again after he U-turned on student fee's. this is purely an attempt to get the stoners to vote Tory hahahah yeah right...


----------



## ghb (May 6, 2014)

this is one stoner who won't be rushing out to vote, they are all as bad as each other, what sort of person grows up wanting to be an mp?.

nice set up budolskie, looking like you'll be in for a far old harvest with that lot.


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2014)

I'm hoping for about 30 and il be happy my first run in the big one haha they had 6 weeks under the 400mh, gona do the first 2 weeks of 12 under that I think, or when do yous recon I should get the 600s in


----------



## ghb (May 6, 2014)

the sooner the better in my eyes, 30 oz sounds a bit high but definately possible.

how many strains?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2014)

long time no see GHB how you been?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2014)

new veg garden going in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

howdy ghb lad, been a while?! still rocking it out? what's in the tent?


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2014)

2 strains 5 of each 4 of each in 18ltr and 1 of each in 10 ltr


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2014)

G to tha H to tha B  

Nice pr0n all!


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2014)

In other news...

Quantum computing has the potential to revolutionize computing by exponentially increasing speed, computing power, and security as single atoms would be capable of performing tasks. Though quantum computing is probably overkill for the typical person, it holds a great deal of promise for researchers and others who need ramped up computing. A team of researchers led by Mikhail Lukin of Harvard University have demonstrated an ability to use single atoms as gates that can block the flow of electrons and can be operated with one photon. The details of the research have been described in _Nature_. 

“Conceptually, the idea is very simple,” Lukin told the Harvard Gazette. “Push the conventional light switch to its ultimate limit. What we’ve done here is to use a single atom as a switch that, depending on its state, can open or close the flow of photons … and it can be turned on and off using a single photon.” When many switches are added together, it could essentially act like a computer.

Lukin is currently eyeing the possibility of putting this technology into fiber-optic cables, which would offer maximum security through encryption. While there are short-range possibilities with this technology, the quantum switches could increase the distance by which information could be securely transmitted from tens of kilometers up to thousands of kilometers.

The researchers developed a system that combined the photon switches with traditional vacuum tubes. “Conventional computers were initially built using vacuum tubes, and people eventually developed integrated circuits used in modern computers,” Lukin went on to say in the Harvard Gazette. “Where quantum systems stand today, the best systems are still analogous to vacuum tubes. They typically use vacuum chambers to isolate and hold single atoms using electromagnetic fields.”

Once the atoms have been captured in the vacuum tubes, lasers act like optical tweezers to hold one and then chill it nearly to absolute zero. The atom is then moved near the chip before it is blasted with microwaves and enters a state of quantum superposition. This state is so delicate that getting hit with even a single photon is capable of changing it. 

These switches probably won’t see action inside a quantum network for about another decade, as there are different approaches that are more advanced, according to Jeff Thompson; a grad student who is co-author of the paper. However, these single-atom switches can interact with light that travels through optical fibers, making this next-generation computing possible.



Read more at http://www.iflscience.com/physics/quantum-switches-controlled-single-photons#ve2Bwwvf4fXlepj4.99


----------



## ghb (May 6, 2014)

you should get over 30 oz then budolskie, they look like they have a few nice heads on each what variety are they?

im not doing too bad thanks lads, same day different shit

i hope everybody is doing well here, i just fell out of the whole social media thing, i barely say hi to my bro these days, im more of a plant person haha.







cheese and blue pit are all ive been rocking for this last year pretty much. i just started some new haze seeds so finally something new to entertain me.


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2014)

Caramel ice and snow bud, lost 4 dippy due to hermie


----------



## HydroGp (May 6, 2014)

Day 29 that cant be! Awesome as allways  Good to see you peekin in ghb..


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2014)

Nice looking plants ghb, good to see yea around bro.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice video of some sexy girls! 

I put three plants outside Sunday that were about 6 months old and came home today to my dogs eating two of them in the living room. I'd been mad if it wasn't for the fact they both looked so happy to get something green from outside after the long winter.


----------



## whodatnation (May 6, 2014)

One trillion FPS  you can see light move!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2014)

If that was a 2-litre bottle, the actual time it took was a tick over a nanosecond.
As such, the burst of light emitted was 1" long or less, which would put it at .09 nanosecond burst of light.

Cut those figures in half if it was a 20-oz bottle.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> One trillion FPS  you can see light move!


Keep that video technology away from the porn makers.
Can you imagine a 20-minute slo-mo moneyshot?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2014)

And has there ever been a Bullet Time moneyshot done?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> you should get over 30 oz then budolskie, they look like they have a few nice heads on each what variety are they?
> 
> im not doing too bad thanks lads, same day different shit
> 
> ...


Fantastic GHB! good to hear you are doing well


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2014)

HAHA...(dog x forum cut X OG) *moneyshot

rolmfao*


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> HAHA...(dog x forum cut) *moneyshot
> 
> rolmfao*


Fuck I wish we still had rep!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> HAHA...(dog x forum cut) *moneyshot
> 
> rolmfao*


ooohh i get it, lol. sheeit. took me awhile haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 6, 2014)

Well, the wife just got a call from the lady at Friends of Felines, and we'll be getting three 7-week old kittens tomorrow evening to be foster parents to! 
We'll be caring for them until they're old enough for spaying/neutering before they're adopted out.
So we'll have them for at least one month, plus however long it takes to find them homes.
Not sure what breed of cat, but will have kitten pR0n tomorrow night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2014)

just put down some fireball pollen from the two of seven males i had. crossed them with 2 FB,kens GDP, and my #18 aligator kush. here is one of my cats Smoky to hold you over till to tomorrow Doobie





also put 5 deep blue/sour kush and 5 hso cem dawg/blue dream i had soaking in cubes


----------



## DST (May 7, 2014)

Morning from a rainy Scotland.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2014)

Oh, whodat, since you are into these things, I read briefly yesterday about computing using photons...mad stuff. They are looking at introducing it to fibre channel. They use a kind of switch with the photon as far as my addled brain can remember. Then they put a whole load of these switches together so they can then act like a computer. Excuse the non technical description, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2014)

Aye its a dull morning around these part's, you'll be keen to get back! 
So, did you ever come across a 3 headed Dog from the first batch ? It look's like its going to grow out ok like, just no wanting it to be a mutant lol. Im going to see it through either way
 
It's really tight in there so i couldnt get a great shot of the growth but basically on the 3rd node its put out 3 set's of fan leave's leaving an extra place to shoot from. They hav'nt started to interchange the node's either so the 3 tops are from same node! I'm convinced its a goodie either way just going by its sister 

Have a good trip back Pal


----------



## DST (May 7, 2014)

poly something or other...interesting. Seen some like that out of the Headband (sour kush) beans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

triploid. polyploid is the crazy alien headed bud structure. super rare. 

yo DrD81, what did you look for in your male FB, I opted for the sweeter one lol. bout the only difference i could tell between my options.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 7, 2014)

I also have a 3 headed dog going that showed up in the batch of seeds I just popped.


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

Haha 9 danger wanks.. Cool music vid


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Mama always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun...


But Mama, that's where the fun is!


----------



## Dennis Stein (May 7, 2014)

mcpurple said:


> thanks dst, i dont have to worry bout heat either imusin floeresents i actually have a heater in the grow room cuz it gets to cold without, ive been having a problem with the plant in ff light warrior, some of the leaves are yellowing and getting brown spots in the leafs and is progressing slowly, im not sure what it is, also could that be do to beingrootbound cuz the plant in fflw, has its roots cominout the bottom after only 14 days in a 5 gal bucket,also does anyone know what the ph that i should be using for soiless mixes, i heard its different then soil, and i just found that out the other day and realized i was using a soilless mix, the guy at the hydro store said it was soil, so ive been watering it with water phed at 6.5 is that to high and coul that be my leaf prob


 FFLW is not meant to be used as a stand alone medium. It's good for your seedlings and clones (not a lot of fertilizers in it). Try one part of ocean forest and 1/2 part happy frog and light warrior your next time or maybe just switch to Ocean Forest next time. You will have to resort to some good bottled fertilizers to keep your plants healthy that are in your Light warrior. Treat it as if it was an inert medium, something like promix.

"one is in ff light warrior, and the other in some cheap shit, i was low on cash". Fox Farm is cheap shit. Miracle gro is the only cheaper shit that I can think of. 

Brown spots could be a cal/mag deficiency due to no cal/mag or possibly pH being too low. 

And yes....give your plants a dark period as JT suggests. The 12-1 lighting schedule in veg is what I use. Saves a little on electricity and plants love it.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/12-1-lighting-schedule-has-anyone-actually-tried-this.446118/


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

Attack! Found 20 or so


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2014)

im on the hunt for some today myself...love them bugs.


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2014)

I used to buy them off the net,,, didn't know what is was getting into the first time releasing 1500 of em in my grow cab haha them things were EVERYWHERW lol

Think I'll run my hash today,,, this time I'll get some pics, promis!


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

wow 1500 thats crazyyyy!  Its been raining for a few days then high sun today and its like they all come out. They are everywhere. Just hard to contain 
Have fun with the hash!


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2014)

I wish it would storm here so my outside plot would come get a nice rain, shit... 

Thank god a stream is nearby so the ground should retain pretty well, unless it floods lol.

Not much going on here just been busy outside getting shit done and cloning a bunch of honeybees, oh yes I'm excited for these girls  Positive vibes.


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

WW and outside doggy been thru hell beauty tho


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys i have a little question.. Someone used my grinder to grind up hash. So i washed my grinder in iso to try and get all that sticky out. So i goy it out and poured it into the pyrex bowl i use for bho it had some leftovers. Now i think this iso looks sick. Can it be the way it should be? Ive been whippin it in heat forever to try to get it more workable instead of this oily texture. But maybe it is finished?


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2014)

Smoke some and see


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2014)

Spread it out thin. Stick in freezer. Then about half hour later take it oulet it dry completely. Then scrape and it will be like flakes.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 7, 2014)

that stuff looks dangerous


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2014)

When I wash my utensils, grinders etc.. I let the solution sit in a closed jar in the freezer for a half day to let the solids settle to the bottom. I do this when I make Qwiso too. I dont use filters just gravity. If you pour carefully till the very end the particulate matter will stay in the jar and out of your final product.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 7, 2014)

Here's a shot of my girls in flower. They're at different stages and strains.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 7, 2014)

my lame attempt at re-posting my already uploaded pictures.

FAILED


----------



## Figgy (May 7, 2014)

13 days flower pics! I'm just excited and had to share


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> triploid. polyploid is the crazy alien headed bud structure. super rare.
> 
> yo DrD81, what did you look for in your male FB, I opted for the sweeter one lol. bout the only difference i could tell between my options.


i look at the structure, vigor and i like good strong stems. i smell them and scope them at 100x looking at the amount of resin they have in veg. on the fire balls i tried to pick a cherry puff heavy one and an alien heavy one. i have to say the cherry puff f2 males smell more then the fireballs male did.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2014)

Some Critical Sensi Star after one month cure. Smells so nice. Like tropical fruit. The high is muscle relaxing and makes you so hungry you cannot stop eating. Be sure to have healthy snacks nearby to avoid guilt. lol

Very nice for sleep if you smoke a little more.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2014)

^ Click on it. Literally caked in trichs


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2014)

damn fine job Pie


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 7, 2014)

kudos from here as well. looks like it would stick to the ceiling. 

the tops of my extrema smell like breakfast sausage. whats up with that?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2014)

The foster kittens arrived 30 minutes ago (the 3rd kitten is hiding in the back, with just ears showing, but a twin to the one on the left)!
7 weeks old: two boys & one girl.

The black & white one is a fireball, and the one on the left is more cautious, and the 3rd one is very cautious.
But all three have left the carrier and are now roaming the house.
And we get to name them.
I get to name the boys and the wife names the girl.
Thinking of "Geddy Lee" & "Alex".

But the wife has forbade me... 
Womenfolk...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 7, 2014)

Lynyrd, Skynyrd, and Rufus. thats my vote.


----------



## Medinugs (May 7, 2014)

Molly, Hatchet, and Sublime. I'm drunk......


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2014)

Tom, Dick and Harry. 
It's a shame shipping is so high, there's always a litter around here.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 7, 2014)

I guess they're starting to feel a little at home:


----------



## piecemasta (May 7, 2014)

running 4 600's 
strain: Madman OG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i look at the structure, vigor and i like good strong stems. i smell them and scope them at 100x looking at the amount of resin they have in veg. on the fire balls i tried to pick a cherry puff heavy one and an alien heavy one. i have to say the cherry puff f2 males smell more then the fireballs male did.


Cheers dr. I Never smelled either parent, just know the OG in there and chose the sweeter! 

Nice size tree there figgy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I guess they're starting to feel a little at home:
> 
> View attachment 3147551


My gf wants!!!!


----------



## DST (May 8, 2014)

Morning all.

Speaking to a friend last night who popped 50 dog s1's and got 98% germ rate...not too bad. Let's see if he gets 98% herm rate, lol.


----------



## budolskie (May 8, 2014)

Here's mine 1st water in flower still no ignitor!

4 caramel ice
4 snowbud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

someone say woof?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

last one down, looked like it was throwing last ditch naners, other pics are the other two mother dogs getting flowered out.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2014)

deep blues and dogs...DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

canny wall of plants you got there lad! going to need some thinning out that lot!


----------



## DST (May 8, 2014)

it's at the end of the first week of flower so I don't expect a massive amount more stretch....you know your saying, if you can see the floor you are doing it wrong, well apply that to wall, so I doubt I'll be thinnning out much to be honest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

i just mind on the last time you had it like that and were doing the limbo trying to water the back ones man.


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

Some banging pr0n up in here this morning! I can't wait ti chop mine down so I can post some pics too.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 8, 2014)

morning 6'ers. nice dogs, nice cats, nice verts


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

My brother has one of the new Polaris XP1000 RZR side by side off road cars and is entering his first race this Saturday in Ridgecrest. He's got a custom roll cage built for it and some other racing goodies to make it safer and race legal. It's a WORCS series race which I've never been to before but he's asked me to tag along for support and to be his mechanic. I think these races are for solo drivers so I won't be riding in the car but will be staged in the pits. He wants to do another series too that requires a co-driver and he wants me for that so, eventually, I'll get to go racing again!

I think this type of racing might actually end up being more fun since there's relatively low amounts of risk of bodily injury. That was always the downside of racing motorcycles, the risk of injury and the loss of income that comes along with the injuries.

I'm hoping to get some pics on race day to share. I'm really excited, in case you can't tell, lol


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

@ Doobie - My wife saw the pics of the kittens and immediately asked where you live. lol. She said if you were close, she'd want to pick one up. We love kitties, dogs, animals in general. We currently have two cats that are getting old now and a Bearded Dragon lizard that's still got 8-10 years left in him, hopefully. He's a really neat animal. Sometimes I like to just look at him and I wonder what he's thinking in that little head as he just stares at you. Super cool looking pet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2014)

I always look at reptiles as if they were still huge and we were still tiny mammals.
That way you know what they're thinking about as they look at you.
Probably something like: "I wonder what THAT one tastes like with barbecue sauce.... " (_voiced as Karl Childers from "Sling Blade"_)


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2014)

This is a spoof, of course, but kind of along the lines of my previous post:


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

That's a funny video. He's colored similar to our beardie, I'l have to get some pics to post of the guy.


EDIT: Here's somepics taken yesterday of the grow at my buddy's place. We started putting together a flower room for him out the R-tech insulation and dome black and white plastic. We used plastic and a zipper for the door and the panels for walls. We also are using plastic for the floor to protect his carpet.

The plant in the pic is an oddity. It's from seed but has alternating nodes in random directions.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2014)

The kittens all passed the "Rush Tolerance Test" with flying colors!
I played "The Camera Eye" this morning on my bass after their breakfast, and they slept right through it, and I played at my regular volume, too. (playing through $40 Logitech 2.1 computer speakers at a moderate volume)


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

Here's some pics of our pets. The Beardie (Fireball) is about 22" long and seems to be fully grown so he's on the smaller side for a male.

Great song Doob!


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

It's my buddy's beer of choice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2014)

I see why you call him Fireball! Very brightly colored


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

He's considered a "Citrus Tiger" Bearded Dragon and is very bright indeed. It's neat to give him a bath. We put him in the bath tub with 95 degree water in it and he'll swim from one end to the other, looking like a crocodile. When he gets upset his beard turns charcoal gray, almost black.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Citrus tiger, awesome name. Look forward to seeing race day pics! Any go pro?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2014)

FCJ in front Goji in the back. 2 weeks flowering. Looking badass!!


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Citrus tiger, awesome name. Look forward to seeing race day pics! Any go pro?


I don;t own one but will see if my brother does or maybe he can borrow one from someone. It would be pretty cool to mount one on the roll cage like we used to do with the truck we had. I'm bringing the camera he loaned me so I can hopefully get some decent pics.


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

I guess he has a Gopro but doesn't have the right mount for it in order to put it on the car before saturday. I'll still take pics though


----------



## DST (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just mind on the last time you had it like that and were doing the limbo trying to water the back ones man.


true, but these are flat up against the net and I can actually get round it all now so access is fairly easy. plus there's only 5 big pots to water so while the tie backs take a while the bi-daily watering takes minutes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Knew you'd be on point again, just checking.


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

Just took these with my phone during lights out. The first one looks ready to me but one of them in the second pic doesn't. Still has white pistils all over it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Look fat though either way

Think your about right dez


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Look fat though either way
> 
> *Think your about right dez*


You think so? I'll take samples from a couple of plants that look ready and see what they look like under the scope. I actually took more pics than that but this page is already loading super slow for me, lol. I'll post some nice looking buds on the next page. There of the ones that I would like to chop soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Man I just took 3 dogs probably a week earlier than I should, sacrilege I hear you shout! but needs must, it's moving quick and a mix of milky n clear. Up to you if you want to take them go for it if their for you then leave them be man!


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2014)

Why not do a staggered harvest dez, just take the ones you think are ready and let the others ripen up a lil bit you know  Or just chop them all and when they dry smoke a huge j and forget you even chopped them


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

That's the thing, they are for me this round. Wifey wants me to shut things down for a bit but I'm working on getting another vertical run before I do that. If I can convince her then I can sell some of this to recoup the electric cost and get some clones. Like a dozen of them


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Why not do a staggered harvest dez, just take the ones you think are ready and let the others ripen up a lil bit you know  *Or just chop them all and when they dry smoke a huge j and forget you even chopped them *


I like your thinking!


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I like your thinking!


Shit, that's all I ever do. Sometimes when I chop I'm so sad, I'm like fuck this girl could of gone longer but hey sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. It's not like your taking them at like 4 or 5 weeks lol.


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

Here's the other pics I took earlier.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2014)

Why you gotta shut down?


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 8, 2014)

Sweet pron!


----------



## Dezracer (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, not bad for a phone  

A big part of my reason for shutting down the grow is my son being 10 and wanting to have friends over all the time. Kind of don't want any of the parents to find out I grow. Best way to do that is don't grow. It'll be until I get the balls to sit him down and talk to him about what daddy grows in the garage. I haven't come up with a good time to talk to him yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 8, 2014)

My daughter is 10. Told her one day I. A car ride cuz she had been curious anyway. He probably already has a good idea. Mine did. I do like having a grow shed. No one that comes over wants to see it.... Its a storage shed. Lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> My daughter is 10. Told her one day I. A car ride cuz she had been curious anyway. He probably already has a good idea. Mine did. I do like having a grow shed. No one that comes over wants to see it.... Its a storage shed. Lol


I 2nd the shed!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2014)

When I was 10, I'd have found a way in & out without my dad knowing it.
Wouldn't have taken anything, but a way would have been found.
But I'm nosy like an aardvark.


A drive on the scooter to the dispensary:


----------



## RL420 (May 8, 2014)

My first 600w grow, Goji OG 43 days flowering. Click thumbnails for larger image.


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2014)

Nice grow RL. Doin that 600 proud.

You are so fucking awesome doobie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2014)

Nah: old, broke down, and falling apart as we speak 
Thank FSM for sticky weed to help keep all my errant parts together


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2014)

Oh! I figured out which kittens are the boys, and which the girl. 
The two kittens in the pic last night are the males.
The Tabby is now named: Gerry (or "Geddy", if you have a gloriously thick Yiddish accent  ).
And the black & white kitten is now named Alex (full name is Aleksandar Živojinović), and he plays guitar like a mad genius.


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2014)

I live in a non mj state. There is a mobile home about 50' from the road with a couple of sheds behind. One is approximately 8'X10' with a door in the middle and a blacked out window on either side, with an air conditioner in each one. I've oftened wondered what it is being used for?mmmmmmmmmm........

doobie,
i have a tuxedo kitten that is almost identical to yours....he has a black bottom jaw and is named smudge. He's looking for a good home.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> My daughter is 10. Told her one day I. A car ride cuz she had been curious anyway. He probably already has a good idea. Mine did. I do like having a grow shed. No one that comes over wants to see it.... Its a storage shed. Lol


same here had to have the smoke talk, but have not done the grow talk yet. i did like my grow building, and will be moving it down as soon as i get a place i will be staying at. got the kessils up and will put the cfls in the new cab in the morning. i still have to wire two plugs and do the venting. i have half of the breeding cabinet done, and will be finishing it tomorrow as well. looking good six keep up with the sticky pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Morning 6ers or evening rather, just been looking up the cost on good LED units. still in shock. i looked years back and thought they'll come down in a couple but they got more expensive lol. the black dog unit for my tent costs a cool 949.99 but with free shipping though! 

tuxedo kittens and citrus dragon's, sounds like an awesome band name.


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2014)

Well 6 I think it's time I took a break from riu. 

Some not so good shit happened the other night and it really took a toll on my family so this is something that's gotta happen.

I'll miss yea guys and I'll be back sometime just don't know when yet. Take care 6, stay high and have a great start of summer!

Oh and g get at me please bro.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2014)

Hope it all works out, chin up and do what you got to do. Slainte, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2014)

DST said:


> Hope it all works out, chin up and do what you got to do. Slainte, DST


should be the 600 motto!

GL with whatever giggles


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2014)

stay safe giggs


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Yeah, not bad for a phone
> 
> A big part of my reason for shutting down the grow is my son being 10 and wanting to have friends over all the time. Kind of don't want any of the parents to find out I grow. Best way to do that is don't grow. It'll be until I get the balls to sit him down and talk to him about what daddy grows in the garage. I haven't come up with a good time to talk to him yet.


 i waited and waited and waited and waited never did find right time but they move out eventually,hopefully


----------



## HydroGp (May 9, 2014)

Ill miss ya giggs. Do what ya gotta do!

Oh no whats this creepy shit  I hate to be the one bringing in freaky shit but seems like im the freaky shit guy lately 
Is this lady bug offspring? lol Seems like a spider nest to me.. ?


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

? not a spider nest,must be hers?hopefully


----------



## HydroGp (May 9, 2014)

Loool right on time. Yeah i think its her's too, just looks like a spiders nest to me.

The ladybugs will lay eggs in your garden and as they hatch, the ladybug larvae will continue to control thrips by eating the thrips larvae.

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/how_8534285_use-lady-bugs-attack-thrips.html#ixzz31EOOb5qT

Cool


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2014)

I started trimming last night and this morning. There's still a few plants in the room but this is the bulk of my harvest. I'll leave the rest in the dark until Sunday when I'm home again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2014)

i hate you had some bad shit go down giggs. hope it all works out too man.


flower pharm said:


> i waited and waited and waited and waited never did find right time but they move out eventually,hopefully


that is why i dont plan on shutting down. it will never be the right time so i have to take extra precautions.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2014)

Going to miss your cheerful posts & awesome bud pR0n, giggs 
I hope whatever it is works out for the best, and quickly.


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2014)

I really enjoyed you video Doob. Good stuff and your scooter sounds good with the exhaust. I'm curious, what was your new top speed? I bet it accelerates a lot better than stock with an upgraded exhaust, modded intake and new map.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2014)

Hi, dez 
The top speed hasn't increased, surprisingly, it's still 42mph, but it can now hold it's speed on all the hills I have to deal with, and can accelerate up a lot of them.
Before the mods, it would lose about 10mph or more going up the same hills.
The next thing I'll be upgrading is the contra spring in the clutch to eliminate the last bit of up-hill struggle.
I still have some adjusting to do to the fuel map, so I might be able to squeeze out a few more mph on the top end.
Going to get some decent Pirelli's this summer, hopefully a little taller tire, too, so I can get an extra 2 mph.


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2014)

Good luck gigs, my ignitor finally here had a good day ladbrokes bought a 20 bag of blue berry and a q of dog today so smoke my head off on them


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hi, dez
> The top speed hasn't increased, surprisingly, it's still 42mph, but it can now hold it's speed on all the hills I have to deal with, and can accelerate up a lot of them.
> Before the mods, it would lose about 10mph or more going up the same hills.
> The next thing I'll be upgrading is the contra spring in the clutch to eliminate the last bit of up-hill struggle.
> ...


is it governed to the 42 maybe? i know a lot of states regulate them to under 45mph


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2014)

The Honda Metropolitan for 2013 was restricted to 36mph via the electronics and the transmission's variator, as well as a narrow exhaust pipe, and restrictive metal plate behind the air filter element.
Since all of those short comings have been mitigated, I think it's mostly not increasing past 42mph because I really need to spend a couple of days incrementally changing the fuel map until I just can't get more power out of it.
The contra spring will be a huge help with transitioning the clutch pully as RPM decreases up hills so that it will stop losing speed on all but the worst hills, and will accelerate better in traffic when not in WFO throttle.
These little CVT's are tricky-ish to tune, but I'm understanding it better as time goes by.
My ultimate goal was to hit 45mph on level ground, and I think I can get there with some fine tuning, and for sure when I change to a taller tire.
It has 80/100-10 sized tires, so I'm going to look into some 100/100-10 tires which will add 2.7mph to my top speed (will raise it to 44.7mph).
So I think 45 is attainable with the final tune up, and slightly taller tires.
But that's the limit of what I'm comfortable with in regards to brakes & shocks.
Those will be upgraded this coming June.
But that will be all that I do to it, except maintenance & repairs and cosmetic changes.
Provided my back & shoulders keep improving, I'm going to definitely get back into a full size bike within two years.
Just not sure if it will be a Ninja 300, or a CBR500R, but I'm leaning towards the 300.


----------



## Dezracer (May 9, 2014)

I like those 300 ninjas a lot. They're definitely comparable to that cbr500. I test rode a 500x and it was fun but it felt quite a bit heavier than the little ninja. I'd say the 500 felt better on the on ramp but overall I like the ninja. The bigger bike makes more torque so it feels quicker.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2014)

I like that they're (the Ninja 300) so light & nimble.
It's a close call between them, for me.
But the cost out-the-door is a major thing when comparing the two, and maintenance & tune-ups
It'll be an enjoyable 1st World problem to have to pick one when the time comes to buy.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

Loved the video Doobie! You passed the SUV going up a hill! I was hoping to get to go inside the dispensary too - oh well.

Prayers are with you Giggles!

I just told my 25 year old about my hobby 2 years ago. Her younger sister suspected what was up since she was 14 but was never quite sure. I wasn't growing back then and I only smoked on rare occasions (when my Oregon drummer was in town).


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2014)

I edited out the interior footage of the dispensary, just for their security.
Next time I'll at least include the pharmacy area.


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2014)

Well. Say 9 weeks till harvest and dry... I have a few pips now now I want started and 12cuts rooted and ready for that 9th should I be starting the pip now and get rid of my 6 week cfl seeded dog

Thoughts please lads not.1. Bit arsed about the seeded dog it was only for wax anyway ad rather start the pips.if need be


----------



## DST (May 9, 2014)

9 weeks is a long time to grow a plant from seed in veg. Or seems it.

I was down button ben the other day, cleared out all the pots, filled up about 8 bin bags, took 2 away on my bike, one in the ruck sack, the other over the handle bars (which ripped part of the bag - so I was like Steve McQueen in the great escape with soil pouring off my bike on the way up the road to the nearest place I could dispose of them)...our location only has streetside bin collection on specific days.....I then ask my friend if he has got rid of the rest of the bags on the rubbish day...NOPE! I totally forgot. FFS, raging, got to wait until next week to get the babas under the lights.


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2014)

9 week dst for the seed to start then I wanted 12 rooted cuts with maybe a few days out the cloner ready for 6.5 about the 5th July? When u recon I should start thepips


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 9, 2014)

I smell an Oscar in the making:


----------



## KushXOJ (May 9, 2014)

Was sup 600 been a while hope everyone's been keeping busy. I feel like I can finally say I'm getting a grasp on this organic approach to growing. Here's some gsc stretching about a week into 12/12. Only doing two plants this time .


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2014)

I think I need to start them now, to be taking cuts in 6 -7 weeks say?


----------



## DST (May 9, 2014)

Here's something my wife and her collegue at work discussed. We are all so quick to shower the internet with the pictures of our kids, but what happens when said kids grow up, and there right before their very eyes their whole life in pictures on the internet, for the whole world to see.....without even asking them! It's somethig our generation have not experienced except for when the old dusty photo albums come out and the teenage child cringes off in disgust (and they are only seen by people close to the family). But the children of today have no choice because Mum and Dad want to show off how clever "they" are by taking pictures of their little ones doing amazing things like eating a banana, or walking, sitting up, or such like....things that ever human being can actually do, it's no academic achievement to be able to sit up or talk. I wonder what the phsychological effect will be on our society in the future (if any). And yes, my wife and I post the odd pic of our amazing child on social media as well so this is not aimed at anyone, just a general topic of conversation.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> I think I need to start them now, to be taking cuts in 6 -7 weeks say?


aye, agreed, I wasn't sure what you meant, sometimes your modern Geordie slang doesn't quite compute with my dinosaur Mainframe operating system


----------



## budolskie (May 10, 2014)

Sound a didn't want leave it to late and slow my next run down, 
Here the dog I'm gona sacrifice early and see how the wax turns out when it's dry enough to make sum


----------



## HydroGp (May 10, 2014)

Morning aal . Herp yee hev a good day . 
So task force has taken down a grow op my friend was runnin. 1week before chop. Think its the stolen electricity :/ Just hope they werent keeping an eye on him as they would see me back and forth helping him.
Nice cartoon Doobie


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

that's never nice, Hydro, but why steal electricity? It's the one thing that surely can bring attention to you. The electricity companies here are giving out scratch and sniff grow cards to customers in some areas (mainly where there are large detached houses). It would be very stupid of anyone not to think that the Police work with the electricity companies in some form. My friend done it and was convinced that there was no conceivable way that the power company could find out...I was like, okay, as long as that keeps you happy.
So what's the general vibe for someone who get's caught in DK then? fine, time, or slap on the wrist?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Here's something my wife and her collegue at work discussed. We are all so quick to shower the internet with the pictures of our kids, but what happens when said kids grow up, and there right before their very eyes their whole life in pictures on the internet, for the whole world to see.....without even asking them! It's somethig our generation have not experienced except for when the old dusty photo albums come out and the teenage child cringes off in disgust (and they are only seen by people close to the family). But the children of today have no choice because Mum and Dad want to show off how clever "they" are by taking pictures of their little ones doing amazing things like eating a banana, or walking, sitting up, or such like....things that ever human being can actually do, it's no academic achievement to be able to sit up or talk. I wonder what the phsychological effect will be on our society in the future (if any). And yes, my wife and I post the odd pic of our amazing child on social media as well so this is not aimed at anyone, just a general topic of conversation.



It's all a social engineering operation being carried out by Big Brother:

Subsidize the tech sectors on the QT to be able to give the masses cheap cellphones with cameras & video, create umbrella corporations to monopolize the ISP's and make fast internet ubiquitous from home-phones-tablets-watches-glasses, and after less than two generations there will truly be no more such thing as privacy because most everyone will have already had most of their life put on public display on the 'net, and all other things people use/do/record with their various devices will already be data-mined by governments, hackers and terrorists.

Just kidding !!


... or AM I ?


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

An interesting way to look at it Doobie...create demand for all the crap things we hold dear to our heart.....like our shitty smartphones that fall out your pocket and smash when they hit the ground Went to the phone shop yesterday and was told because I didn't select the insurance I need to keep my smashed phone for another 4 months before being able to change my contract...I only pay them 130 euro a month for my contract ffs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)

DST said:


> An interesting way to look at it Doobie...create demand for all the crap things we hold dear to our heart.....like our shitty smartphones that fall out your pocket and smash when they hit the ground Went to the phone shop yesterday and was told because I didn't select the insurance I need to keep my smashed phone for another 4 months before being able to change my contract...I only pay them 130 euro a month for my contract ffs.


dont get me started with those S.O.B.s. been working getting things wired and setup. i aslo put some clones in cups that i should have done a couple of days ago. not as much finished as i wanted, but some work is done and i am of to bed it is 2am here dst i will rap my head around all of that in the morning when it is working right


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

slaap lekker Dr.


----------



## HydroGp (May 10, 2014)

DST said:


> that's never nice, Hydro, but why steal electricity? It's the one thing that surely can bring attention to you. The electricity companies here are giving out scratch and sniff grow cards to customers in some areas (mainly where there are large detached houses). It would be very stupid of anyone not to think that the Police work with the electricity companies in some form. My friend done it and was convinced that there was no conceivable way that the power company could find out...I was like, okay, as long as that keeps you happy.
> So what's the general vibe for someone who get's caught in DK then? fine, time, or slap on the wrist?


Yeah well they in and out. Sad but true. When running 6kw it amounts to a lot of money.. I get it. But yeah that gotta be the quickest way to get busted. I guess the electricity company can spot an area and say somehow we are loosing 12kw an hour. Even more fucked up is the neighboor growing the exact same way. Maybe he gets busted today.
I actually dont know what its gonna be. I think he is going back in for a while. He just came out 2 months ago.. But hey danish prisons is fucking luxury! There was a documentary not so long ago about foreign criminals in danish prisons. Very happy. They lived nice and besides that got so much money they could support the family back home.. Fucked up!
If i got caught i think it will be a wrist slap  Hobby hobby hobby!


----------



## HydroGp (May 10, 2014)

Ja sov godt og drøm sødt, dr.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

oh my, he just got out 2 months ago....nothing like getting back on it with a 6kw grow with stolen electricity no offence to you hydro, but when they handed out brains did your friend not get the letter about collecting his? lol. Still sucks he got caught, stay safe, Hydro and hobby it right up


----------



## HydroGp (May 10, 2014)

Coke and fucking steroids will make any one invincible in their minds :/ No offence at all i bet he feels like an idiot right now. And i just cancelled the electrician  j/k


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

we all feel like idiots after having a visit from the po, because more often than not it's something you have avoided or have overlooked yourself. 
lol. coke and steroids will definitely make you feel invinsible in more ways than one, not that I have any experience with steroids, but christ I am such a blethering idiot on coke!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

Here's a cool mash-up:


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 10, 2014)

Hydro, that sucks about your friend. Coke and steroids sounds like an interesting combo. The combo that always made me feel like superman was coke and acid.

I've had an interesting week dealing with school. Being my school is in a pretty economic challenged area(the hood), they have a high rate of people signing up and dropping out to get the financial aid while on wellfare and etc.. To fight this they are implementing a new policy that you have to not only get approved by fasfa but also the school for your guaranteed student loans. This cut my financial aid package by 50% and when I received my package and noticed this, this is when they informed me of the change. This wouldn't be an issue because I understand the reasoning but they don't have the new policy worked out yet and the summer session starts new financial aid year. The school actually told me that I had to make my mind up if I could afford to attend without knowing if they would give me the money the Federal Aid told me I qualify for and if I decided afterwards that I can't afford to continue that I have to pay penalties. Because I filled out my aid app so early, I was one of the first to find out about the change. I actually had a meeting with the school press over this thursday and meet with the vice pres. of student affairs on tuesday about why they didn't notify any body of such a drastic change or all ready have a contingent plan in place and the effects of this on the older returning students such as myself the are legitly trying to better themselves. All I want is the money I was told I could borrow for school when I decided to go to school. Nothing worse than being half way through something and have the authorities change the game. And finals start Monday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

fuck man way to move the goal posts!?! that's shitty. fucking academics man. no real world experience. 

hydro, that's crazy shiz man, he must have literally got out and got those plants cracking to be a week off finished! major kahonas minor grey cell count. stay safe man. though to be honest jail time over there sounds kushy!? 

the real trick to stealing leccy is to only steal half of it. have your op running off a spur before your meter, so you're still clocking up KWH but no where near as much as you should be with 6K burning lol

not that i do it, the fraud charge gets you more time than the supply/dealing in the uk. not to mention the fine for the eleccy companies lost earnings.


----------



## Scullkur (May 10, 2014)

Hello. What you think for my forest creature is it look fine ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

hash worms


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

hash poo's more like


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Hydro, that sucks about your friend. Coke and steroids sounds like an interesting combo. The combo that always made me feel like superman was coke and acid.
> 
> I've had an interesting week dealing with school. Being my school is in a pretty economic challenged area(the hood), they have a high rate of people signing up and dropping out to get the financial aid while on wellfare and etc.. To fight this they are implementing a new policy that you have to not only get approved by fasfa but also the school for your guaranteed student loans. This cut my financial aid package by 50% and when I received my package and noticed this, this is when they informed me of the change. This wouldn't be an issue because I understand the reasoning but they don't have the new policy worked out yet and the summer session starts new financial aid year. The school actually told me that I had to make my mind up if I could afford to attend without knowing if they would give me the money the Federal Aid told me I qualify for and if I decided afterwards that I can't afford to continue that I have to pay penalties. Because I filled out my aid app so early, I was one of the first to find out about the change. I actually had a meeting with the school press over this thursday and meet with the vice pres. of student affairs on tuesday about why they didn't notify any body of such a drastic change or all ready have a contingent plan in place and the effects of this on the older returning students such as myself the are legitly trying to better themselves. All I want is the money I was told I could borrow for school when I decided to go to school. Nothing worse than being half way through something and have the authorities change the game. And finals start Monday.


what a pain in the arse, hope you get yours sorted. there is always someone trying to benefit from doing fuk all, scamming systems that effect legit peeps, get's my goat up so it does.


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2014)

Headed to the zoo today.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Headed to the zoo today.


Woot! Have fun u three!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Woot! Have fun u three!


ditto


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

Haha poo sticks indeed. 

Saw this and thought of dst's post re the kids on social media


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha poo sticks indeed.
> 
> Saw this and thought of dst's post re the kids on social media
> 
> View attachment 3149745


damn that is perfect


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

Those look like some of Ming The Merciless' baby pics!


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

poor bairn....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

Character building!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

I'm still laughing every time I scroll up to it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha poo sticks indeed.
> 
> Saw this and thought of dst's post re the kids on social media
> 
> View attachment 3149745


Thats some funny shiet there.

I got 1/2 of my garden and a 1/2 acre of wild flowers seeds planted today with my daughters.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)

i guess i will join in but this one is mine


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

I'll join in, too, but since the wife & I have no kids, this one is me that my dad took:



*and I still go barefoot whenever possible


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

And now for something COMPLETELY different:


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 10, 2014)

i did a lot of fishing on my own as a kid too, i loved it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

I could spend hours casting out & reeling in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 10, 2014)

Speakin' of reelin' things in:
(ironically, 1973 was the year the photo was taken back in Alaska)


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

Loving the pics guys!!! Plus + rep for Doobs and Dr. if that means anything


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2014)

it is 2:20 and i just got home from buffing floors to pay for my kessils i boughttime to check the girls and boys


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 11, 2014)

Happy mothers day Flaming Pie and any other mom that stops into the 600 today, and also Mrs. Jig and Mrs D.


----------



## Dezracer (May 11, 2014)

Here's a few pics of my brother's car from yesterday. Some before and one after he broke it, lol. He broke both rear axles on lap 4 of 5 and had to limp it back to the pits on front wheel drive


----------



## Dezracer (May 11, 2014)

Here's the after shot of the car.


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2014)

Keeps arms inside the vehicle at all times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Happy mothers day Flaming Pie and any other mom that stops into the 600 today, and also Mrs. Jig and Mrs D.


 I got a really nice morning from the hubby. He took special care of me last night and I slept wonderfully. Then he made me breakfast and took care of the baby all morning so I could play some game. Just finished working out and now I am lazing after my shower until it is time to go.to my moms.

Plants are doing great and life in general is pretty good.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 11, 2014)

somebody got sommmeeeeee


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2014)

Quick pic after watering and there first dose of bud ignitor


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Dez , i know nothing about derby/stock racing but that car looks like it could do with a a bit of armour and a fatter tank that looks like a roll cage with an engine strapped to it. No offence and clearly got balls like a a bull to drive it, but fuck would you catch me doing that!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got a really nice morning from the hubby. He took special care of me last night and I slept wonderfully. Then he made me breakfast and took care of the baby all morning so I could play some game. Just finished working out and now I am lazing after my shower until it is time to go.to my moms.
> 
> Plants are doing great and life in general is pretty good.


thats what we are here for. well sometimes
Happy Mothers Day to all


----------



## SomeGuy (May 11, 2014)

Dez, I think you would dig my truck. . I love the car. I would for sure take that thing for a spin!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 11, 2014)

What up 600ers… looks like a healthy little Mother's Day crew… Hope you're all spliffy.

Thought I'd share my finished compost tea brewer, or *Air lift* *Compost Bioreactor* (Doobie, you can probably say that in an awesome voice). SpicySativa has a good thread on here about how to make it for those that are interested… essentially its Stephen Storch's design, slightly modified. Brewed up my first batch, and applied last night. My plants were the happiest I've ever seen them today. I've done teas w/ airstones before, but this thing is quite a bit more serious. When I looked under the microscope at a sample last night, there was some serious shit going down in there. Microbe party. Anyway, take a look if ya like. 

Recipe is as follows:

4-5 gallons RO'd H2O
1.5 Cups EWC
.25 Cups California Humus
.25 Cups Alfalfa Meal
1 Tablespoon Kelp Meal
1 Tablespoon Molasses
1 Tablespoon Fish Hydrolysate

Aerated for 24 hrs at 71-73 degrees.

This is essentially Microbeman's recipe, which I would imagine originated with Dr Elaine Ingham (but that's just a guess).


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2014)

that is very cool bobo


----------



## Bobotrank (May 11, 2014)

Thanks dude. Super fun and easy to build, too. I couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2014)

i do it in a two li bottle


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 11, 2014)

I did 100 push ups yesterday...
... in 5 sets of 20...
... between bong rips...
... baby steps...


----------



## DST (May 11, 2014)

Oops, I forgot Mothers Day...trying desperately to remember coming Birthday I did make a lovely dinner for my wife though, and we both got some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Mother's Day was weeks ago lol it's Father's Day this month haha


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2014)

Wake n bake on me last bit dog for me birthday haha the big 28.... just got the bong sparkling for it. only thing am missing is wax so might do a bud run today


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2014)

Don't think.im gona have space for these 2either in the tent 
Caramel ice 
The snow bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

happy birthday man! i'd love to take those ladies off ya but i'm chocka block myself. maybe mother them/slash em for clones? 

i'm wakeybaking on some of that hash from yesterday, it's knocking my head all kinds of funny.


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2014)

They squeezed in at the min like see how goes but it's only 6 days 12/12
Here's a quick 2 pics from now


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2014)

I'm starting then pips aswell that's why I'm cutting the seeded dog down early and waxing it up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

lovely looking canopy there bud, are you going to thin them out a little or just let them grow natural?


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2014)

Be thinning sum lower shitter branches 
Off like next watering and get the 600 bulbs in


----------



## DST (May 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mother's Day was weeks ago lol it's Father's Day this month haha


not in NL and South Africa it's not, it was on Sunday!


----------



## Dezracer (May 12, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Dez, I think you would dig my truck. . I love the car. I would for sure take that thing for a spin!


What's the deal with your truck, what do you have? The car is really fun. I've driven it with my son in the car before when just out for some play time. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

Dez, for some reason i had imagined him in a bowler!


----------



## Dezracer (May 12, 2014)

I wish I'd had more time to take more pics but we only really had time to eat and get the car ready once we got there and signed up to race. There were lots of other cool looking cars, motorcycles and quads.
I'll be finishing my harvest this afternoon by taking down the last three small plants.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2014)

Nice Hummer!
So after a couchlocked weekend, i finally got round to putting the new tent up! Its one of the new one's with a round door and all mod con's but no freaking access point's at bottom for air in-take or nout else ? Trying to figure out a soloution without making a hole!!!!! Or having a snake of ducting running inside!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2014)

Oh, anybody any experience with Polyploids or the like's give me a shout on what you think. One piece of info say's good, the other bad..... 
I like this article 
http://billybudd.zappersoftware.com/polyploidy.html


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2014)

Happy b-day, bud!
Toking one in your honour


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 12, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Oh, anybody any experience with Polyploids or the like's give me a shout on what you think. One piece of info say's good, the other bad.....
> I like this article
> http://billybudd.zappersoftware.com/polyploidy.html


the one i grew out was fine. i would let grow and see what it will do.

happy bday bud


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2014)

Cheers lads just woke up after 5 hours sleep bong needed to get my head back down as wide awake


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 12, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Cheers lads just woke up after 5 hours sleep bong needed to get my head back down as wide awake


Happy Bday and bong.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2014)

Been in a Steely Dan mood lately.
I remember when Rock radio was transitioning from AM to FM.
Seems like yesterday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 12, 2014)

nice doobie


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 12, 2014)

Tommy was such a killer album 
I miss the good concept albums.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2014)

Happy belated Birthday Budolskie, canopy is looking grand.


----------



## budolskie (May 13, 2014)

Iv just took my seeded dog down there its only on 40 day of 12/12 under the cfls



Gona clean the room this morning for potting sum pips for my next run.. will be back later with pics


----------



## budolskie (May 13, 2014)

Here the new ones,
Back to veg
From left to right in the little prop
Extrema, dog and og larry
And in my little bottle dome is my funny shaped dog seed to see how 
that grows then might put outdoors if it comes out


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2014)

cherry puff #3 is looking like a beast





alligator kush










Fireballs










garden





some babies
goji





honeybee





purple wreck X og one of my fem beans


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2014)

Alright 6 giggles is back and in full swing. Got things all situated and things are back to normal, well I guess as normal as they can be. So how bout a lil late night porn from me to welcome me back 

 

This was from 4 days ago, I'll try grabbing some updates tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2014)

glad things worked out


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2014)

Yep things are looking up bro. 

Feels good to be back


----------



## DST (May 13, 2014)

Glad things worked out quickly lad....I have had shits that take longer than you have been away Giggles

By all accounts the rain here has stopped.....he say's tentively. So we are going to the beach on Friday. First day out to the beach for the Yin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

they have beaches in holland!?! *stunned*

welcome back giggles lol! glad shits all squared away man.


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2014)

Well few little bits that dog are crisp of being on the light as I took as much stem as I could off last neet should be crisp enough the day to start filling the tube with little buds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

honestly i'd just flog or smoke it, the trichs don;t look too under developed by any means but it won't be anywhere near the high you're used to by now m8


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2014)

A bong of it taste better then what I just got other day but ii like u say stoned for 5 mins if that haha


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2014)

Starting there 2nd week today aswell
Max 27
Min 20
39% rh
 
 
 
600s going in tomoz aswell
Think.am gona need to take them 2 in 10ltrs out for.space


----------



## ghb (May 14, 2014)

nice looking jungle budolskie, but talking of taking plants out that is blasphemy! i'd be more inclined to trim every lower branch off and concentrate on the mains, unless you have somewhere else to flower them out that is?!!?

trying to play catch up on everybody's threads but the new layout is a real mindfuck to me, can you put it on 40 posts a page like it used to be, does anybody know?

hope you all are doing well and have jars of weed to see you through


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2014)

Yes I will be thinning out lower growth tomorrow when I get out to water and put the 6s in, no other place to flower, just started pips in my veg room hopefully pull 3 lots down before Xmas


----------



## DST (May 14, 2014)

As far as I am aware, 10 post per page.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2014)

I have 20 posts per page, but that's how it was for me when it came back online after the big change.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2014)

Doobie is right, I also have 20, just seems a lot less than 40, lol, which was why I thought it was still 10.....ok, back to my bacon sandwich


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

i think 30 is going to be an easily hit target


----------



## DST (May 14, 2014)

I will take some pics of the inside of the cab when I get a minute. Found my Deep Blue original s33ds from Mr West, also found the F2's as well....funnily enough, I located them in the same place as all my other s33ds, in the freakin bean box fool! Anyroads, he's the F4 which I plant to produce fem beans at some point when I can cram that into the schedgey.


looking in....

slainte, DST


----------



## ghb (May 14, 2014)

i miss looking at your vert set up dst, i like how full you keep it!. i can barely see that there is a light in there somewhere.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

DST said:


> Found my Deep Blue original s33ds from Mr West, also found the F2's as well....funnily enough, I located them in the same place as all my other s33ds, in the freakin bean box fool! Anyroads, he's the F4 which I plant to produce fem beans at some point when I can cram that into the schedgey.
> slainte, DST


Duuuuuude i've just set 8 away to do a seed run lmao. oh well that's my next run sorted


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2014)

Alright so since I'm back I'm going to blow the 6 up with some porn 

Kookie remix mom, vigirous bitch, she's the youngest but yet the biggest 

  
      

Have a great one 6....


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2014)

Just some close ups of honeybee, looking fire g.        
I think I'm gonna stick to this new soil mix, looks like the girls are loving it

and ok I'm done blowing this thread up


----------



## HydroGp (May 14, 2014)

Day 30 White Widow. Tent is pretty full and with all different strains stretchin about its a daily job tryin to control canopy levels. Pulled out everything last night but then forgot to take pics. Doh. Im so tired from starting "school" driving almost two hours both ways cause it is at the worst traffic time. My knee hurts like crap from sitting in "line" or what you call it. Beginning to doubt if im even capable of driving as a job :/ But hey im wrecked on pain meds


----------



## CannaCole (May 14, 2014)

Here are my ladies enjoying my 600w.


----------



## Smkweeed (May 14, 2014)

raw papers are the sh!t i get them wholesale $18.90 a box. for single wide.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2014)

I like RAW better than ziggies.
No burning paper smell & taste with RAW.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 14, 2014)

And their tips work great, too.


----------



## Dezracer (May 14, 2014)

I use elements papers for the same reasons you use Raw. They burn down to almost nothing and there's little to no taste from them.


----------



## Dezracer (May 14, 2014)

This dry ass weather we've been having this week dried my buds faster than I like. I jarred them up just now. I would love to test it but there's a possibility I could land a full time job pretty soon here. I'm not sure if they drug test or not but figured I'd better plan on it.

Thought about getting some synthetic urine but funds are really low. 30 days with no weed, here I come  

EDIT: I found some 'Quick fix' synthetic urine for $35 for a 2oz kit and $45 for the 3oz kit. I've used one once before but was super nervous the whole time.


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2014)

That sucks dez. Wish I could help out, fake piss here is like 20$ lol. 

Trust me I don't do well without bud, especially 30 days lol


----------



## Dezracer (May 14, 2014)

I don't do well without bud either. If I do end up going 30 days it will suck bad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2014)

*12/12 Day 22 - FCJ/Goji*

3 Weeks in now and the girls have switched to bud production. I am looking forward to seeing the colas fill up!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I've been on state and fed parole and I always used Certo. I have never failed any urine test with this and it was my only option being I had to go in plain view after lifting the boys up. If you drink 16 oz of plain water then mix both packeges in box into 16 oz of plain water. Then drink 1 more glass you will never test positive for smoking up to 12 hours. It is what they use to make jelly and coats your bladder so nothing shows up. It's sold in the groceries store. It only cost 3-4 dollars. Don't trust me alone but check it out.


i know people who swear by it jimmer. i used strip detox when i was on felony probation , and my wife has used it also


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just some close ups of honeybee, looking fire g. View attachment 3152758View attachment 3152759 View attachment 3152760 View attachment 3152761 View attachment 3152762 View attachment 3152764 View attachment 3152766 View attachment 3152767 View attachment 3152768
> I think I'm gonna stick to this new soil mix, looks like the girls are loving it
> 
> and ok I'm done blowing this thread up


damn,them look really uniform...hope you get some purp soon,if they are anything like the mom,you are in for a treat.
i hope they stay clean for ya.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i know people who swear by it jimmer. i used strip detox when i was on felony probation , and my wife has used it also
> View attachment 3153200


I just deleted my post because I was afraid to get someone in unneeded trouble. I learned it from fellow, lets say class mates.

On that note I met with the V.P. of my school yesterday and within 1 hour there was a mass email about school bills and questions to financial aid. There was a separate line for if you didn't receive the aid you expected or thought you should have received to call them right away. My mission was accomplished, not only did I get what i needed, but hopefully now everyone else will to with out the hassle I went through.


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2014)

Right on Jimmer. That's a good thing you did bro.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 14, 2014)

Since this is a 600 thread here's my 600 side.

Here's a cool shoot of a little auto flower i have about finished.


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> damn,them look really uniform...hope you get some purp soon,if they are anything like the mom,you are in for a treat.
> i hope they stay clean for ya.


2 of them already have purple in them, if yea look close you can see it. I'm sure they are going to be great. The are stocky bitches and the hairs on them are fucking huge!!

They are proud bitches lol


----------



## Figgy (May 14, 2014)

Heavyweight Fruit Punch day 20 flower!


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2014)

Well off for the 600 bulbs this morning and get them in tomorrow, think need a good water today aswell


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2014)

WoW,a full page of pRon ! Great work to all, That wwidow look's really indica Hydro! Giggles your smashing it, Flamimg Pie and Jimmer are in for lot's of cola's 
Just got back on my toes, going to be a few more weeks of torture until i get this insprction done, then its Hi Ho Silver, Still waiting to hear back from my lekky guy re: a new bulb, just flipped the tent under the 125 cfl for a few day's until i get the HPS sorted.
My seed's were all mixed up from dropping the tub i had the tissue in so im not 100% which are which apart from a couple, here's a Southern Charm i have my finger's crossed is Fem.
 Picture tuned out horrible! Need to charge the camera batteries this will not do!
 
Sorry for the crappy pic. I'll get on it, but just glad to see some light at the end of this long tunnel !
The 2 biggest ones are Dog's, and As best as i can remember apart from the S.C there's a Larry O.G, a D.P.Q and a Platinum Fire in there. Ive kept back my Fireball's, Sweet Stomper and new Dog to grow, these are just a quick run im squeezing in for summer smoke!
Was going to do them 12/12 right from sprouting but thought a couple weeks veg would make the difference! First soil grow for years and alot on the line so hope to get a good fe./male ratio and a nice mixed bag!


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2014)

My wake n bake and these little cup cake holders are good for bho to.sit in the boiling water


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2014)

Look's bomb waxy gear that Bud, Im hoping the fairy drops me a piece today 
Look's like i'll be running a couple of they Scottie Dog pip's around same time, maybe a few week's in front but it will give you the chance to see them going mate!


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

Morgen allemaal, pics from the cab from yestrday. Day 12/13 of florres

 
 
 
 
 
peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 15, 2014)

It's so orange, it's like, "How much more orange could this be?"
The answer is, "None. None more orange."
(*mandarin oranges over orange sherbet & cream)


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

Am just waiting mine to pop out the coco peat pots got about 8 weeks to get them up for few cuts so fingers crossed they a pop, 
I made that wax with a bit that seedy early no flushed and force dried dog haha and it's still the bomb

Bout quarter the tube full and had 7 bongs already and a little on one or 2 left


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Am just waiting mine to pop out the coco peat pots got about 8 weeks to get them up for few cuts so fingers crossed they a pop,
> I made that wax with a bit that seedy early no flushed and force dried dog haha and it's still the bomb
> 
> Bout quarter the tube full and had 7 bongs already and a little on one or 2 left


How do you purge your wax?


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

We like Oranje......


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

Once I scrape out the Pyrex dish I put that cupcake holder and put that in boiling water for about 10 mins then in freezer for couple hours then repeat that and it's good enough to smoke for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

oranje pr0n, i like it! 

DST, your cab looks very sinister at times, all trying to creep in to the light





couple woofers from this morning


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2014)

lovely dogs mate, i must say it's best grow i've seen of yours in a while don

is it a select pheno? looks familiar


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

Well my extension with fans plugged in had tripped this morning my tent had got upto 34 for 2 hours at most which now I'm gona set the timers for 8 till 8 case happens again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

Cheers aye I'd agree though my last psychosis was lovely. This stuffs just dripping, had this cut lost it got it back and now not sure which I've got cloned, the purple larger yielding about 11.5 weeks or the slightly lesser yielding more green one 9 weeks bang on one.

I'll be keeping the mother but got a batch same pips 2010 stock and scottie dog to try soon. All these keepers make breeding a Tetris game with my space!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

You got a decent surge protect one budolski?


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

8 until 8, is that not just 12 hours Bud? or I guess it could be 24 hours, but I am a little confused what you mean. And how did fans trip an electrical connection? what sort of fans you running to do that?


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2014)

never saw your last run to be honest, i remember you were fighting gnats the last time i was on here though, all gone now?


that looks almost identicle to the best dog i had, most resin than plant matter which is a desirable trait in my eyes.
haha love the tetris shout, when you have 3 different cuts of the same strain you want to try then there is always going to be trouble, never mind trying new stuff.

overloading extension is something i have done in the past, getting a higher rated one sorts the problem instantly. i think he meant he has changed the lights so they come on in the morning and he can be there to sort it if anything goes wrong, i think getting a better extension would do the job, just make sure if you are changing the light times on flowering plants not to cut short the dark period, cut short the light period if you have to.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

12 hour clock dst haha 8 till 20 I ment, 
No surge protecter either don..

There is 2 plugs on the wall the lights are in 1 plug and the extension from other plug has my temp controller with intake and outtake and 2 circulation fans


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

double plugs, double trouble....anyway to avoid it all in the same plug.
i feel a song coming on, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> never saw your last run to be honest, i remember you were fighting gnats the last time i was on here though, all gone now?
> 
> 
> that looks almost identicle to the best dog i had, most resin than plant matter which is a desirable trait in my eyes.
> ...


yeah had to get shot of a lot but managed to get rid of them and keep a couple of nags in the stable. you were not kidding, those things are resilient little swines. 

this pheno is clse but i think cinyguy's is closer to the droid we're looking for man!



budolskie said:


> 12 hour clock dst haha 8 till 20 I ment,
> No surge protecter either don..
> 
> There is 2 plugs on the wall the lights are in 1 plug and the extension from other plug has my temp controller with intake and outtake and 2 circulation fans


I run way more off just one plug, but i did spend coin on getting a decent rated multi one. it could be a lot of things, how old's the wiring/fusebox?

just hope the timers an stuff aren't fried. shouldn't be if your lucky!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

DST said:


> double plugs, double trouble....anyway to avoid it all in the same plug.
> i feel a song coming on, lol


you heard mc ren's new album rebel music?


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2014)

if it was made in the last 20 years dst aint interested lol. always with the classics man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

this is MC REN we're talking here man. NWA straigh outta was 88!


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

nah man, not heard much of anything new recently to be honest.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this is MC REN we're talking here man. NWA straigh outta was 88!


That was the first rap album I came home with at 14 and my mom and dad flipped over it but let me keep it.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

timers and everything was cush, it's just like that extension hadn't came on with fans plugged in reset it and was cush, I'm investing in surge protection extension


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

timers and everything was cush, it's just like that extension hadn't came on with fans plugged in reset it and was cush, I'm investing in surge protection extension


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2014)

i forgot to say, whats with the av don?, it looks very nice but you've had it far too long now, you used to change it up quite often and it would be fun trying to guess what was coming next. either that or it is a throwback


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

tis a throwback it's an ice cream sundae on a birds arse.


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2014)

I ordered some of this stuff so I don't have to go without for a month. If I have to take a drug screen it will be just that, a screen. I figured I can stick the bottle to my inner thigh and be good to go. I hope so anyway...


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2014)

MC Ren...


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2014)

DST said:


> double plugs, double trouble....anyway to avoid it all in the same plug.
> i feel a song coming on, lol


Not sure why but made me think of this song:


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> MC Ren...


And this makes me think of this:


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

New bulbs going in tomoz


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2014)

Here's a pic of my jars and a couple pics of the grow at my buddy's place. I filled two of the big jars and 6 of the smaller ones this time around. 

We've topped all of the little plants and will be sticking them into 3 gal pots this weekend. They'll go into the flower room not this coming weekend but the following one. I just need to get the hood hung and the ducting run over there for him. 

The second pic is of a plant that is having a problem. It looks like a def to me but I can't remember what it would be, lol. It's just the one plant out of 13 so I'm not too worried about it but if I can correct it, I will feel better about it.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 15, 2014)

Cal mag?

Good harvest man. .


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2014)

Thank you. You might be right on the def, it looks like Magnesium to me too. I don't have any cal/mag so I'll have to see what we've got with a solid amount of Mag in it to feed the plant. I'd rather nute burn it a little than have a deficiency. It's just crazy how only one plant will show a deficiency like that when they are all in the same soil mix and being fed as equally as possible. There are six plants that are of the same strain and they all look good.

It shows signs of heat stress too so maybe it's just a weaker plant than the others.

One of the jars is full of some fox tailed buds that I don't really care for and will probably end up being used for hash.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2014)

DST said:


> Morgen allemaal, pics from the cab from yestrday. Day 12/13 of florres
> View attachment 3153416
> View attachment 3153417
> View attachment 3153419
> ...


" Its as i said, great use of the space, going to be about feed them at the back and that's it eh chav! Lush green everywhere and no doubt a mix of fire in there! Is that that dream dog in last pic still sitting there lol ?
Westy is going to fix a few pip's to help me get back on my feet, Blue Pitt crosse's with Exo Cheese, Dog and some of his Jake Blues x's, Jake's Dream Dippy Ellsy. Sound's like a mad pheno hunt fuelled with funk!
I got my first taste of my old Dog today, an early drying bud but was enough to confirm its same lemon/lime fuel funk pheno with no nanner's or prob's. Thats 3 done now from the pip's i got and all 3 good!
Took a couple better pic's, ive been having it out with this Co. Re: The tent with no access for intake, cables or nout else at bottom, they asked for snap's as the've sold thousand's and never had this complaint.
 
So..broke the Cam out for some better pic's.
On the left the 2 bigger ones are Dog's, The bottom right is the Southern Charm i have my eye on, and the rest got mixed up but as i remember theres an o.g larry, D.P.Querkle a Platinum Fire, the other 2 im not sure lol, just glad to get my hand's dirty again!
The lass is nipping my heed to get on the comp. so im off to blaze a realy fine bit dog and shish!

Peace
Cinder's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers aye I'd agree though my last psychosis was lovely. This stuffs just dripping, had this cut lost it got it back and now not sure which I've got cloned, the purple larger yielding about 11.5 weeks or the slightly lesser yielding more green one 9 weeks bang on one.
> 
> I'll be keeping the mother but got a batch same pips 2010 stock and scottie dog to try soon. All these keepers make breeding a Tetris game with my space!


Aye get them going man! Ive got you a snip aside either way fella  As i said, had a j today and same Scottie  Fekkin Stoked, and looks like all they pip's are fem's from her, thats 3-4 finnished now with no prob's!
The one ive got going from same batch of seed's looks like the 3 fan think might grow out on next set. I really hope it grow's o.k to see how it fairs. Ive a feeling if it does it will be another beaut.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2014)

I've been busy today with all my gardening today. I never got a tiller so I did it all by hand in the rows I planted only. I figure if the clay is still to much I'm half way there for next year. I also moved my dog clones and seedlings to bigger pots and the 600 for veg. 
Here's some of my flower area right before the lights came on.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but here's some of my hope to be small garden.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

Knocked up a new veg/seed run box, not quite finished off but getting there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Sorry for the double post but here's some of my hope to be small garden.View attachment 3153876
> View attachment 3153877View attachment 3153878


Looks like a nice plot man


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks like a nice plot man


Thanks, I just hope I get growth this year. If not by next year I'll have the clay better conditioned. I had to try the lazy mans way first.


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2014)

I used to have a clone/seed box like that but I wrapped a baker's rack that I wasn't using. Yours is bigger.


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

Wot!


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2014)

I haven't posted in here in awhile. Here's mk ultra I chopped a couple days ago. I'm gonna test it tonight. 
 
Here's my next round looking awesome. Vegging is 8 chemdawg #4, 1 mk ultra, 1 shark shock. Rooted but under the dome still is 4 more mk and 4 shark shock. They're excited to be transplanting soon! 
 
Chemdawg #4. They pretty much all look this awesome. Yeah my cloning confidence has returned!
 
These are some regular seeds from a friend with all kinds of genetics in the mix (gsc, voodoo kush, svk, gdp, gods gift, wow and OG), there's 4 total "strains" of seed. Looking to do a little breeding again here. No fem seeds this time! The plan is to grow em, clone em, see what's what and then cross them with the outdoor plants. If I get an awesome female I'll just keep running it as is.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

Well the 2 suns are going in this morning and timers going from 8am to 8pm got 1 surge protecter yesterday my fans are now in, getting a decent light 1 for nowt aswell over the weekend hopefully


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

nice supchaka, real nice. 

good luck bud lad, should be sound though.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2014)

Also one my og larry has made an appearance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

ey up! 

what is that in your avatar picture bud?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2014)

i was wondering the same thing, his last one lookied at first glance like a junkies kit with syringe ect lol, this one at a guess i would say eh..... Fek Know's something out a vac seal pack :-/
Glad you got a Larry going to Bud, ive one or 2 in there, just give cof a shout for a sample snap


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

They are the truffles we had in dam haha, just reminiscing ha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 16, 2014)

WOW truffles! I copped a few handfull's and made brew's from the one you can pick around here September'ish if i mind right, they mushrooms are wicked stuff, i remember looking at the once when i was over but couldnt get the picture and thought of a mate that was left forever in a bad way through taking too many, having bd trip's n aw that, NA!!!!!!!!
Sure they were Fab though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

yup i could literally say the same thing right done to the friend never being the same. no more psychodelia smithery for me like. weed sends me scatty anyway haha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 16, 2014)

Aye certain bits do mad thing's, like this is me about to go do some graft with a banger in a tube! Just the thought of me working machinery after smoking this dog is dangerous! Did you never gove them a go yourself Donny ? Way different from the old blotter's, would be a nice thought if it was'nt they memories, im sure the guy thought ghost's threw him out his window along with other weird going's on i can olny imagine!
Poor Sod


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Av only had twice, these were just weak ones for a good old giggle back in the hotel and we sure did have 1, 
Any roots on that dog yet don m8, like about 7 weeks a need 12 rooted for a shorter veg period so I can catch 2 before xmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

they were holding up well when i took the prop lid off last night but i'll give them the weekend and put em under normal light and they should hold up kidda


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye certain bits do mad thing's, like this is me about to go do some graft with a banger in a tube! Just the thought of me working machinery after smoking this dog is dangerous! Did you never gove them a go yourself Donny ? Way different from the old blotter's, would be a nice thought if it was'nt they memories, im sure the guy thought ghost's threw him out his window along with other weird going's on i can olny imagine!
> Poor Sod


aye tried a couple times the brit caps and then got some long ish blue stemmed things and lost the plot. wasn't right for months, couldn't smoke a j without feeling like i was coming up again. was absolutely horrible. couldn't pay me enough to do it over.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Spot on m8, I think I should got summit sorted earlier aswell like just to make sure I could be pushing it for time


----------



## DST (May 16, 2014)

I thought it would be a good idea to stop taking psychedelics when I looked down and saw my heart beating out of my chest like I was Pepe Le Pew just meeting his sweetheart...that and the erl we were smoking at the time by doing hotknifes (fuk knows who thought of doing hot knifes with dripping erl I have no clue), I do remember a friend pressing a hot knife against the side of the cooker to try and use up some erl that had dripped down the side of it, lol....crazshy times yesh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

well, your first on the list bud lad


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Well of to put the suns in will get a quick pic and probably be back and forth to keep eye the temps stay down as we gona be in for a hot one


----------



## DST (May 16, 2014)

Aye, it's gonna be a scorcher and temps will be getting higher over the next few days.


----------



## SirSteely (May 16, 2014)

600w organic soil BOGs Lifesaver day 47.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Well put them in and turned the temp controller down to 24, the plug had came out a bit on it and didn't notice till temp shot up to 29 but got it back down to 25 before leaving but that was tent all open.
I have zipped up and gona go.back and check in a couple hours


----------



## HydroGp (May 16, 2014)

Small dump of random.
Veggers, lemon, lemon, ww, bubba kush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

nice pr0n guys! got a busy weekend ahead manoeuvring my op and getting the new cab set up and filled! hopefully with the rooted clones or i may just cry... if i've killed 3 sets in a row i might hang up my gloves.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

I love my psychedelics but have drastically reduced my consumption. It seems older I get, longer it takes for my mind to come back all they way around. I've given up on shrooms awhile ago due to they just get my stomach twisted by time I get the high I wanted.


----------



## HydroGp (May 16, 2014)

I like this one! Know what it is?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

pretty?


----------



## HydroGp (May 16, 2014)

Haha  Yeah. I was out preparing a camper for a 30yr birthday yesterday. Haha funny. Gonna get him two big pigs too. When he wakes up they will be in his pool room with 10 ugly doves  Its tomorrow.
But fuck its my turn next year.

Also some danish fog driving  Keep sound down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

what the very fuck hahahahahahaha quality hydro!


----------



## HydroGp (May 16, 2014)

Thats what happens if you dont get married before you turn 30  Also a couple vans full of toilet-paper to cover the house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

crikey, makes me ball and chaining the groom seem tame lol


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2014)

We will up potting the plants at my buddy's place later today. Going to try and finish getting the flower room ready for his plants too so we can get them under a 600 or a 1000, depending on which light he wants. He thinks he wants my 600 but I'd rather him take the 1000 for a few reasons. Hopefully since we set up a 4x4 room for him, he will take the bigger light. I want to get the hood hung if nothing else but we still need to mount some lumber to the ceiling to hang it and the filter from.

Right now the filter is sitting on the floor with a small fan connected to it blowing air out through the attic. I would like to hang it to free up as much floor space as possible for him so I plan to mount a couple 2x4s to the ceiling to screw some eye hooks to.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Extrema now also making an appearance


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Forgot pic


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2014)

@ Budolskie - Are those peat pellets you are using?


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Yes that little dome was £1 with. 10 pellets


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2014)

Cool. I wasn't sure because they almost looked like coco to me but I've never seen coco pellets before.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Are you sure those aren't coco pellets bud? Those look just like mine and mine are coco coir pellets.

I hate jiffy and their stupid netting on their pellets.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

I'm not sure m8 they might be, I never looked on the label but will get another to look


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2014)

I've used the jiffy pellets before with mixed results. I typically use them for sprouting flowers and veggies and they seem to be fine but I've had some poor results using them for MJ.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

I lost 72 beans because of those damn jiffy pellets!! I was so mad, but now I use coco pellets and have great results.


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2014)

Yeah I lost some beans too and although I can't be certain it was the pellets, I am pretty sure. I only use rapid rooters now.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Normally just use soil me like, after I planted I did have a little doubt as never used these before as they are coco
Also bad results with jiffy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 16, 2014)

RETURN OF THE Scottie Dog Atlast!!!!!
Was done by a friend from the seed's i kept from her, this is the 3rd or 4rth from them, all Fem with no nanners or nout!
A Couple Bud's, was rushed together in a small pot of soil, then had to have a fair bunch chopped to fit in with the canopy from a couple wate rfarms, but for sure is same plant, and no doubt will be grown on in better condition's!
" Long time No see Girl  "


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

Looking good I'm awaiting on either 1 of the 2 to make an appearance an di will have 1 of each up


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

I read that peat is very acidic. Seeds want 7 pH and no nutes (maybe a smidge of roots excelerator)


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2014)

I think they are coco mo, I'm going to check tomoz when go for butane for sum bho


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2014)

They do look like coco to me.

My cat is pawing at me and meowing because she wants me to pet her. She's got a pretty cool way of trying to communicate with me with how she meows.Sometimes it sounds like she's yelling at me, lol


----------



## supchaka (May 16, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> They do look like coco to me.
> 
> My cat is pawing at me and meowing because she wants me to pet her. She's got a pretty cool way of trying to communicate with me with how she meows.Sometimes it sounds like she's yelling at me, lol


I had this cat one time that would do the coolest thing, oh wait that wasn't me.


----------



## supchaka (May 16, 2014)

I've only trimmed for like an hour and I'm already over it. That last trim killed me, feels like yesterday and it was in February.


----------



## DST (May 16, 2014)

I am using the same things as budolskie at the moment, I looked at the label on mine and it has no information whatsover, lol. It just has "tableto" written on them. They are flat discs that you rehyrdate, I believe it is peat nit coco. I am having good results with clones using them, have not tried with beans yet.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

They are coco, they are the same thing I've been using in my super duper burpee cloner for over a year now lol. I was just to baked earlier to notice.

I'll grab a shot of the box and the discs for yea guys to compare. 

Oh and d they work awesome with clones and beans. Ever since switching to them I've had almost 100% success rate, only ones that didn't make it were no viable anyways.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2014)

its alien pubes


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> its alien pubes


How else do you think I grew platinum fire


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

Platinum Fire is what you get from unprotected sex with slutty female cannabis plants.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Platinum Fire is what you get from unprotected sex with slutty female cannabis plants.


Now that's burn that I don't mind having


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I've only trimmed for like an hour and I'm already over it. That last trim killed me, feels like yesterday and it was in February.


I had to trim today too. It took for ever here's the before shot. I popped it on 4/1/14 and chopped it today. 46 days from seed to at least about 1/2 once. All grown under 18 hours with my veg girls. Auto Climax 
Not the best pics but this thing is actually not bad looking. I'm pretty happy for 45 days of extra space in veg area.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 16, 2014)

That auto climax is sexy


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

Speaking of sluts:

I went to the dispensary and just got back with 1/4 of GSC, 1/4 of Dog Walker, and two Laffy Taffy's.
About to skin one up and then fill my belly with noshage.

    

_*Did someone say cats!?!?!?!?!
*_


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

I'll take some of that laffy taffy, and shit someone got lazy on that trim job of the gsc.

Oh and kitties!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

Doobie what is the laffy taffy and my gf wants a kitten!


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Doobie what is the laffy taffy and my gf wants a kitten!


Medicated candy  I love it lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

These taffies are made from peach Starburst and then get melted down with the good stuff and left to re-solidify in ice cube trays.
Trying to find some reliable medibles for a 5 day trip down to Crater Lake for our anniversary in August.
Will bring smoke, too, and hoping to have a decent portable vape/vape pen by then, but also want to be able to just snack on something and be good to go for a few hours.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 16, 2014)

The 600w is ready to go. just waiting for the new round of plants to veg now. A lot more bright than the 400w.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> These taffies are made from peach Starburst and then get melted down with the good stuff and left to re-solidify in ice cube trays.
> Trying to find some reliable medibles for a 5 day trip down to Crater Lake for our anniversary in August.
> Will bring smoke, too, and hoping to have a decent portable vape/vape pen by then, but also want to be able to just snack on something and be good to go for a few hours.


If your into making some real potent edibles I can help ya out with the oil or butter to make sure you will get the most bang for your buck .

I've been making them for a few years now. Just let me know doobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

And thar she be!
50/50 mix of the GSC and the Dog Walker.

Time to blast off...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Speaking of sluts:
> 
> I went to the dispensary and just got back with 1/4 of GSC, 1/4 of Dog Walker, and two Laffy Taffy's.
> About to skin one up and then fill my belly with noshage.
> ...


wife toted another cat home this week. old lady's health is bad so my wife took Tigger for her. you found any s1 beans in the cookies yet?


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

Coolio, gigs!
I'll be saving all trim & fluff for hash, and will be needing some recipes from you & from cof (he makes killer canna butter cookies). 

Looking to make some candies (taffies, chocolates, caramels, fudge, and lolli's), and some cookies & brownies.
Will take a couple of harvests to gather the needed amount, but it won't take too long before I'll have enough to start experimenting with getting it done correctly.
Will appreciate any & all help.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

those butter cookies are good


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

The key to a potent edible, or any form whether it be rso, butter, oil, caps whatever it may be is lecithin powder. It's a complete night and day difference between it made without it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

I hope the lady pulls through.
The cat has a great home, at least.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> those butter cookies are good


I made some canna gummies the other day and omg I had to hide them or I was going to continue to eat them and regret it later lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The key to a potent edible, or any form whether it be rso, butter, oil, caps whatever it may be is lecithin powder. It's a complete night and day difference between it made without it.


explain please


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I hope the lady pulls through.
> The cat has a great home, at least.


i do to doobie.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> explain please


Yes please giggles share your tricks and or recipes. I love good edibles and the only ones I get is what I make. I would love to experiment with some good recipes form people I trust.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

I remember you mention the lecithin in one of your discussions with someone else.
So emulsifying gets better results.
Cool 
I'm going to go out in June and get a small double-boiler, and whatever else I'll need that I don't have (candy thermometer, etc).
I used to make my own candies & lollipops when I was a kid, so I'm looking forward to making some killer stuff this Fall when I've accumulated enough roughage to shoot for high potency nummies.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> explain please


Lecithin powder allows our body to absorb the oil better, it's a ten fold difference. Here let me find some info for ya. Hang on

Here's some info about lecithin.

*Lecithin*
If your making medibles or canna caps, or infusing gylcerin gel you really need to know about lecithin. It comes in three forms, powder, granuals and liquid. I have only used the powder. It is an emulsifier ......

*What is an emulsifier?

When water and oil are mixed together and vigorously shaken, a dispersion of oil droplets in water - and vice versa - is formed. When shaking stops, the phases start to separate. However, when an emulsifier is added to the system, the droplets remain dispersed, and a stable emulsion is obtained.
An emulsifier consists of a water-loving hydrophilic head and an oil-loving hydrophobic tail. The hydrophilic head is directed to the aqueous phase and the hydrophobic tail to the oil phase (see figure 1). The emulsifier positions itself at the oil/water or air/water interface and, by reducing the surface tension, has a stabilising effect on the emulsion. *


As an emulsifier when you mix it in glycerin gel with hash oil it makes the two dis-similar liquids mix. Alone the gel and the oil are like oil and water, they do not mix well. So we have that, it mixes oils and other liquids. And what most people do not realize is that it also helps in edibles with our uptake. Hash oil by itself is very thick and sticky. When we eat edibles the oil has to pass through our intestinal walls to be taken up in our bodies, no other way to do it in edibles. Hash oil is not taken up efficiently do to it's characteristics. When you add and mix in lecithin, the smaller oil particles are more easily taken up. So you get more bang for the buck so to speak. The oil won't make you higher, you just get a more efficient uptake, so less is more. You will need much less hash oil when you use lecithin to get the same effect. So in the case of canna caps you can use less plant material (or oil)to get the same effect or use the same plant materials for a greater effect.

I bought my lecithin off the net in powder form, and found it may be the easiest to work with. It melts in infusions quickly. It might leave a yellowish color, and very little taste, but a creamy texture. You can also get it in capsule form from health stores (70% of our brains is lecithin) But I would not recommend to buy it that way due to the cost. A lb of powdered lecithin is relatively cheap ($12-15). Because there is little difference in price i get organic soy based lecithin and have not tried other versions.

So if you make and use medibles, extractions, infusions, or caps IOW, if you eat your meds, you really need to check out using lecithin.....

I won't dwell on it but we have found coconut oil works very very well in infusions and extractions and replaces all of our other oils and even butter in canna recipes, and of course it works even better with lecithin......

Wiki link below.....








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecithin

Properties and applications
Lecithin has emulsification and lubricant properties, and is a surfactant. It can be totally metabolized (see Inositol) by humans, so is well tolerated by humans and nontoxic when ingested; some emulsifiers can only be excreted via the kidneys.
Lecithin is used for applications in human food, animal feed, pharmaceutical, paint, and other industrial applications.
Applications listed by one manufacturer, in addition to food applications, include:[4]
In the pharmaceutical industry, it acts as a wetting, stabilizing agent and a choline enrichment carrier, helps in emulsifications and encapsulation, and is a good dispersing agent. It can be used in manufacture of intravenous fat infusions and for therapeutic use.
In animal feed, it enriches fat and protein and improves pelletization.
In the paint industry, it forms protective coatings for surfaces with painting and printing ink, has antioxidant properties, helps as a rust inhibitor, is a colour-intensifying agent, catalyst, conditioning aid modifier, and dispersing aid; it is a good stabilizing and suspending agent, emulsifier, and wetting agent, helps in maintaining uniform mixture of several pigments, helps in grinding of metal oxide pigments, is a spreading and mixing aid, prevents hard settling of pigments, eliminates foam in water-based paints, and helps in fast dispersion of latex-based paints.
Lecithin can also be used as a release agent for plastics, an antisludge additive in motor lubricants, an antigumming agent in gasoline, and an emulsifier, spreading agent, and antioxidant in textile, rubber and other industries.
[edit] Use with food, and health effects

The nontoxicity of lecithin leads to its use with food, as an additive or in food preparation. It is used commercially in foods requiring a natural emulsifier or lubricant. In the food industry, it has multiple uses: In confectionery, it reduces viscosity, replaces more expensive ingredients, controls sugar crystallization and the flow properties of chocolate, helps in the homogeneous mixing of ingredients, improves shelf life for some products, and can be used as a coating. In emulsions and fat spreads, it stabilizes emulsions, reduces spattering during frying, improves texture of spreads and flavour release. In doughs and bakery, it reduces fat and egg requirements, helps even distribution of ingredients in dough, stabilizes fermentation, increases volume, protects yeast cells in dough when frozen, and acts as a releasing agent to prevent sticking and simplify cleaning. It improves wetting properties of hydrophilic powders (e.g., low-fat proteins) and lipophilic powders (e.g., cocoa powder), controls dust, and helps complete dispersion in water.[4] It can be used as a component of cooking sprays to prevent sticking and as a releasing agent.
For example, lecithin is the emulsifier that keeps cocoa and cocoa butter in a candy bar from separating. In margarines, especially those containing high levels of fat (>75%), lecithin is added as an 'antispattering' agent for shallow frying.
It is approved by the United States Food and Drug Administration for human consumption with the status "generally recognized as safe." Lecithin is admitted by the EU as a food additive, designated by E number E322. Research studies show soy-derived lecithin has significant effects on lowering serum cholesterol and triglycerides, while increasing HDL ("good cholesterol") levels in the blood.[5][6] However, studies on egg lecithin have been inconsistent and contradictory since the 1920s.[7]
New studies suggest gut bacteria metabolites of choline promote atherosclerosis in mice through TMAO production and "augmented macrophage cholesterol accumulation and foam cell formation".[8] Mice fed with egg-yolk derived lecithin developed arterial plaque in spite of no increase in cholesterol or triglyceride levels.[9]
[edit] Compatibility with special diets

A proven benefit and suggested use for lecithin is for those taking niacin to treat high cholesterol. Niacin treatment can deplete choline, necessitating an increased amount of lecithin or choline in the diet.[10][11][12][13][14] Egg-derived lecithin may be a concern for those following some specialized diets. Egg lecithin is not a concern for those on low-cholesterol diets, because the lecithin found in eggs markedly inhibits the absorption of the cholesterol contained in eggs.[15] There is no general agreement among vegetarians concerning egg-derived lecithin; vegans and lactovegetarians would likely abstain from it.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The key to a potent edible, or any form whether it be rso, butter, oil, caps whatever it may be is lecithin powder. It's a complete night and day difference between it made without it.


I am the dissenter about the whole lecithin thing... LOL

I think you are putting yourself at risk eating any soy anything.. especially lecithin. It is well known soy products are not bueno for men and for prostate health. Just FYI

I make tons of edibles and never use lecithin. Most folks end up extremely high. I feel its more about the process than it is about the lecithin.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> you found any s1 beans in the cookies yet?


I haven't found any seeds from any of the bags I've bought at this dispensary 
But I check every bud before smoking it or crumbling it, just in case I get lucky


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

read some will have to check this out more


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I am the dissenter about the whole lecithin thing... LOL
> 
> I think you are putting yourself at risk eating any soy anything.. especially lecithin. It is well known soy products are not bueno for men and for prostate health. Just FYI
> 
> I make tons of edibles and never use lecithin. Most folks end up extremely high. I feel its more about the process than it is about the lecithin.


what i just found was made from sunflowers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I haven't found any seeds from any of the bags I've bought at this dispensary
> But I check every bud before smoking it or crumbling it, just in case I get lucky


i have seen some dank plants from GSC bag seed. i loved how the PCM looked.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I am the dissenter about the whole lecithin thing... LOL
> 
> I think you are putting yourself at risk eating any soy anything.. especially lecithin. It is well known soy products are not bueno for men and for prostate health. Just FYI
> 
> I make tons of edibles and never use lecithin. Most folks end up extremely high. I feel its more about the process than it is about the lecithin.


O.K. just about every thing I can shrug off but that! I'm turning 40 in 2 months and that is something I have to take into consideration. With that being said, I'm still interested, I could always walk out in the street and get hit by a bus and be left wondering what if!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Lecithin powder allows our body to absorb the oil better, it's a ten fold difference. Here let me find some info for ya. Hang on
> 
> Here's some info about lecithin.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

you know that lecithin of any type is the sludge left over after the oil extraction process. It largely contains residual proteins, pesticides etc.... All the "crud". then it is cleaned up "bleached" and then vacuum dried and sold off as lecithin. It does emulsify.... That is why it is used in virtually all processed foods.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

Yup Jimmer... 40 this october. NOT looking forward to the new exams... Plus I need to make the big appointment to get the tubes tied. 

Its hell getting older.... LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

But prostate cancer runs in my family so I MAY be a little more paranoid... LOL


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

So Giggles about how much do you use per say 1 lb of butter to get this effect? Or is it broken down by recipe?


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Yup Jimmer... 40 this october. NOT looking forward to the new exams... Plus I need to make the big appointment to get the tubes tied.
> 
> Its hell getting older.... LOL


No, me neither, but my GF is all about scheduling and even wanting to be there to watch me suffer.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I am the dissenter about the whole lecithin thing... LOL
> 
> I think you are putting yourself at risk eating any soy anything.. especially lecithin. It is well known soy products are not bueno for men and for prostate health. Just FYI
> 
> I make tons of edibles and never use lecithin. Most folks end up extremely high. I feel its more about the process than it is about the lecithin.


My process is very fine tuned though. It's ok though not everyone has to do it the same way as me. I just know what works for me and what my patients say works way better for them and hey if they like it more and it takes my pain away more then I'm going to continue doing it this way  And I'm a big guy so it takes alot to fuck me up so ya lol

Oh and there is no sludge left in my oil  Here's my last batch.

 

It must be something with you cali guys, it seems that everything in your guys state seems to cause cancer, must be that dessert sun


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> So Giggles about how much do you use per say 1 lb of butter to get this effect? Or is it broken down by recipe?


2 tbsps.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> But prostate cancer runs in my family so I MAY be a little more paranoid... LOL


it got my great uncle, he was a good man hated to see him go like that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

I just found a tiny, immature seed in one of the GSC buds, so I might actually get lucky 
I think the grower had to chop a little early (not much), and kept the sugar leaves on to help offset the loss of weight from not going full term.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

I've got one for the 600 animal lovers out there. I know it's not good for dogs to eat edibles,is it o.k. for them to eat the fan leaves when their stomachs are bothering them. I'm asking because my 9 year old boxer won't settle for anything less now when her belly is upset. She used to eat grass but even now that there is grass is my yard she is still at my shed begging for leaves. This evening my girl caught her down at a auto I have in ground chomping on fan leaves. I'm more concerned about her health than the plant. If it isn't harming her but helping then it's all good. Any info 6er's?


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I've got one for the 600 animal lovers out there. I know it's not good for dogs to eat edibles,is it o.k. for them to eat the fan leaves when their stomachs are bothering them. I'm asking because my 9 year old boxer won't settle for anything less now when her belly is upset. She used to eat grass but even now that there is grass is my yard she is still at my shed begging for leaves. This evening my girl caught her down at a auto I have in ground chomping on fan leaves. I'm more concerned about her health than the plant. If it isn't harming her but helping then it's all good. Any info 6er's?


My pit eats my leaves and shit all the time and so does our rabbit and they've been doing it for 2 years with no ill effects. Mine are the same way and wont accept anything else.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I've got one for the 600 animal lovers out there. I know it's not good for dogs to eat edibles,is it o.k. for them to eat the fan leaves when their stomachs are bothering them. I'm asking because my 9 year old boxer won't settle for anything less now when her belly is upset. She used to eat grass but even now that there is grass is my yard she is still at my shed begging for leaves. This evening my girl caught her down at a auto I have in ground chomping on fan leaves. I'm more concerned about her health than the plant. If it isn't harming her but helping then it's all good. Any info 6er's?


i have had two dogs eat whole sacks of weed and the shits is the worst i have seen. i have also had pets that would get in my face when smoking till they get what they want, and they would go away others would run as soon as i light up.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have had two dogs eat whole sacks of weed and the shits is the worst i have seen.


Reminds me of the Cheech and Chung movie and the weed called Labador!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

" you mean we are smoking dog shit man " " yea man"


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

Imagine cheche and chung on D's dog. That would be a movie on it''s own. Cheech and Chung doggie style!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My process is very fine tuned though. And I'm a big guy so it takes alot to fuck me up so ya lol
> 
> Oh and there is no sludge left in my oil  Here's my last batch.
> 
> It must be something with you cali guys, it seems that everything in your guys state seems to cause cancer, must be that dessert sun


I am sure you got your process down like I got mine down...LOL. I didnt mean you had sludge in your cannabis oil. I was saying that sludge is what lecithin is (leftovers from extraction of soy bean oil) ..  I am big too! T-Cat got to try some of my edibles. I make it for myself only so not too many others get to try my stuff.  I do like sharing but do not get that opportunity often. 

Yea... I feel ya.. Cancer cancer everywhere. I eat so much cannabis oil anyway maybe I will never have a problem?? (hopes a really big hope...) LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

would have come out about the same


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

90 minutes of the three of them passed out on the couch


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I am sure you got your process down like I got mine down...LOL. I didnt mean you had sludge in your cannabis oil. I was saying that sludge is what lecithin is (leftovers from extraction of soy bean oil) ..  I am big too! T-Cat got to try some of my edibles. I make it for myself only so not too many others get to try my stuff.  I do like sharing but do not get that opportunity often.
> 
> Yea... I feel ya.. Cancer cancer everywhere. I eat so much cannabis oil anyway maybe I will never have a problem?? (hopes a really big hope...) LOL


LOL I know I was just fucking around with ya. I'm baked haha.

How is t-cat, haven't seen him around lately. 

Like for real dude every time I see something new its like this product has been known to cause cancer in the state of cali, I'm like wtf doesn't cause cancer there. It's funny cause everything causes cancer there but yet so much medical pot for the cure of cancer, hmmm.....


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> LOL I know I was just fucking around with ya. I'm baked haha.
> 
> How is t-cat, haven't seen him around lately.
> 
> Like for real dude every time I see something new its like this product has been known to cause cancer in the state of cali, I'm like wtf doesn't cause cancer there. It's funny cause everything causes cancer there but yet so much medical pot for the cure of cancer, hmmm.....



I can hardly keep up growing enough cannabis to turn into cure oil so I can ward off all the cancer causing agents in this state! I need my doctor to approve me for quadruple my regular quantities so I can tackle this insane possibility of cancer i have... 

Woah.... LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

forgot bud porn will be taking a giant leap for me. will have a new nikon d5300 soon. can get jobs again( no more f'ing weddings  ) we also have one off the countries best water fowl habitats. they draw photographers in droves every year.





lake Martin, LA


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I can hardly keep up growing enough cannabis to turn into cure oil so I can ward off all the cancer causing agents in this state! I need my doctor to approve me for quadruple my regular quantities so I can tackle this insane possibility of cancer i have...
> 
> Woah.... LOL


I'll come help out 

Your gonna be getting whodat pretty soon so that should help  

I know your lurking who, hope all is well brotha and look forward to great things with what you know bro.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

So who's up for some bud porn?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

I think Who is going to norcal. Nice up there but work is here down south for me. I like the weather here alot too.  ... and the fact I can grow all legal like.  

I will say this about whodat! Dude can GROW! Like holy cow. 

I am hoping that in the long run cannabis becomes outright legal. Then we all could really get together and make something big happen. We have quite a few really good growers on this site and in the six for sure.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So who's up for some bud porn?


ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME OOOO OOO OOO ME! 


LOL... sorry...  couldn't help it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I think Who is going to norcal. Nice up there but work is here down south for me. I like the weather here alot too.  ... and the fact I can grow all legal like.
> 
> I will say this about whodat! Dude can GROW! Like holy cow.
> 
> I am hoping that in the long run cannabis becomes outright legal. Then we all could really get together and make something big happen. We have quite a few really good growers on this site and in the six for sure.


I wish I could grow..........


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'll come help out
> 
> Your gonna be getting whodat pretty soon so that should help
> 
> I know your lurking who, hope all is well brotha and look forward to great things with what you know bro.


Like the great ever knowing owl who who who who who who !!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wish I could grow..........


That is what I think to myself when looking at pictures in this thread... LOL Tons of really great setup ideas on here also... So many different ways...

I am dreaming of my own awesome setup someday.... *sigh...*


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 16, 2014)

*Votes To Pass Medical Marijuana In State Senate*

Submitted by steveelliott on Fri, 05/16/2014 - 19:45 

compassionate care act

diane savino

medical marijuana

Medicinal Cannabis

New York

new york daily news

silive.com

state senate health committee

syracuse

syracuse.com

By Steve Elliott
Hemp News

Democratic Senator Diane Savino has more than enough votes to pass her medical marijuana bill in the New York State Senate, according to press reports on Friday.

Sen. Savino has lined up 39 votes for the Compassionate Care Act, reports Teri Weaver at Syracuse.com, which is seven more than the 32 she needs to win passage in the Senate for the first time. Time after time, medical marijuana bills have passed the Democrat-controlled New York Assembly only to stall in the more conservative, Republican-controlled Senate.

The video and social media blitz by Sen. Savino seems to be making an impact. She has filmed a public service announcement urging New Yorkers to contact their state lawmakers and tell them to support the bill.

"This shouldn't be about politics," Savino said in the video. "This should be about science. We shouldn't handcuff our doctors from making the best decision on how to treat their patients."

The list of supporters is "growing every day," Sen. Savino said earlier this week on "The Capitol Pressroom" with Susan Arbetter.

Part of the plan is to raise state revenues with medical marijuana fees. If the bill passes the State Senate Health Committee on Tuesday, as expected, it would then go to the Senate Finance Committee and get a full Senate vote before the end of the legislative session next month, reports Kenneth Lovett at the _New York Daily News_.

Tuesday's Senate Health Committee vote, scheduled for high noon, will be the first ever of its kind in the New York Senate. "The first step in the process is to make sure it gets through the committee process," said Senate Independent Democratic Conference spokesman Jason Elan.

The bill would legalize the use of medicinal cannabis to treat specific "serious, debilitating, life-threatening" chronic illnesses. Savino recently amended her bill to allow marijuana for rheumatoid arthritis. Unfortunately, the bill, as written, won't cover glaucoma, arthritis, or fibromyalgia.

The proposal would create an advisory committee to recommend additions and subtractions from the list of 20 medical conditions as more discoveries and research occur. The board could also hear appeals from individual patients who've been denied access to medical marijuana by the state's health commissioner.

Under the proposal, physicians would recommend patients with one or more of the 20 specific conditions, then the patient would apply for certification through the New York Department of Health. The health commissioner would then approve or deny the certification.

Certified patients would be able to buy up to 2.5 ounces every 30 days from state-licensed dispensaries, which would pay taxes to the state.

*The 20 diseases are in Savino's proposal are:*
• Cancer
• Positive status for human immunodeficiency virus or acquired immune deficiency syndrome
• Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis
• Alzheimer's disease
• Muscular dystrophy
• Traumatic brain injury and post-concussion syndrome
• Dystonia
• Psoriasis
• Parkinson's disease
• Multiple sclerosis
• Damage to the nervous tissue of the spinal cord with objective neurological indication of intractable spasticity
• Epilepsy
• Cachexia
• Wasting syndrome
• Crohn's disease
• Post-traumatic stress disorder
• Neuropathy
• Rheumatoid arthritis
• Lupus
• Diabetes

Patients under 21 would not be legally allowed to smoke marijuana, although their physicians could authorize medicinal cannabis use in other forms.

Gov. Andrew Cuomo, who has pushed for a much more limited -- some would say unworkable -- medical marijuana program, hasn't said if he would sign the bill if it passes the full Senate.

Savino's latest version of the bill has no partner bill in the Assembly from her usually ally, Assemblyman Richard Gottfried (D-Manhattan).

"I have concerns about some of the Senate amendments," said Gottfried, who chairs the Assembly Health Committee. "Of course, getting a bill passed in the Senate will require some compromises. I urge the Senate leadership to work with the legislators and advocates who support the Compassionate Care Act to negotiate a strong, comprehensive, workable bill that will help reduce suffering and save lives."

Photo of Sen. Diane Savino: _She Writes_

- See more at: http://www.hemp.org/news/content/new-york-reportedly-enough-votes-pass-medical-marijuana-state-senate#sthash.g2GMyWjC.dpufWe are very close.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Kookie porn?

Kookie Remix mom, day 36 in veg, I'm going to need to be taking some cuts here soon, she's getting out of control!
  
 

I'm not sure what platinum fire is doing back there, making an s shape lol. Oh well she will just be special. 

Tigers milk coming down in a couple weeks and grape god in the back just starting
   

and group shot of lower level, we have 2 kookie remixes that were just thrown in at the last moment for fun lol, they were a reveg clone so they are my specials haha and then 3 juicy fruits and then the 3 honeybees up front

 

Looks like my girl or me has splashed some water on some leaves, prob was me when I was baked or in a hurry lol, oh well they will shake it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

porn is good


giggles26 said:


> Kookie porn?
> 
> Kookie Remix mom, day 36 in veg, I'm going to need to be taking some cuts here soon, she's getting out of control!
> View attachment 3154842 View attachment 3154843
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Haha I love porn. I'm afraid when I flower her out she's going to have to be in a at least 7ga or she is going to suffer. God I love this bitch, she's my sweet hart, shit fly's off the shelves when its in stock


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

whats the story on the kookie remix


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> she's my sweet heart



BTW! I think I saw you are getting married?? Forgot to say Congrats man! Such fun times.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 16, 2014)

That d5300 is a nice one 
Wish I had that one tomorrow, as the wife & i are going back out to Silver Falls state park to do some hiking. 
Will bring my cheapy Canon P&S, but such a HUGE difference in image quality between this camera and a good DSLR, or even a good P&S.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> BTW! I think I saw you are getting married?? Forgot to say Congrats man! Such fun times.


You would be correct, for those that don't ever make it over to tnt.

She said yes....






and doc I'll get with ya tomorrow when I'm not as baked so I can give ya lil run down of whats under the hood of kookie.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 16, 2014)

congrats giggles. who wouldn't say yes to you?
I just stopped by to say goodbye forever to my online family of growers. love the 600.
thanks for not making me feel shitty.
and no I'm not dead.

peace
MB/OLG


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks oscar!

Where you going bro?!? Is there anyway to stay in contact? Hope all is well bro. Stay high and the 6 will never forget a member.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

doobie me to we are going to the casino and water park this weekend with my wife's work. Dr. kevn takes them some where every year.
Giggs cool manand cograts
Oscar i just found your page the other night and people suck man, but the six is always here to help man.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 16, 2014)

I am going into the grow rooms. Online fraternizing aint good for me. Potroast hates my guts. 
Thanks for providing an oasis, a respite from the chaos and the loniliness that growing can sometimes be. 
Green leaves to all b


giggles26 said:


> Thanks oscar!
> 
> Where you going bro?!? Is there anyway to stay in contact? Hope all is well bro. Stay high and the 6 will never forget a member.


 am going


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Do what you need to do bro, may your life be blessed with bountiful harvests....

Taker easy.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 16, 2014)

Thank you giggs
Pie, i leave you with one less vagina master. 
Be well all.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> those butter cookies are good


I made cookies once, around 2009, wasnt a member long and another grower who's no longer with us made a batch from his Lemon Haze ( Las fingerez ). It was my first time dealing with extract's of any kind, Im not the world's greatest baker either. Got a box of " Just add butter " Choc Chip Cookies and thought Perfercto! 
Added too much butter to the mix, 8 cookies turned into 1 BIG one that i just cut into square's. I remember eating one, it was like taking an e or dropping an acid, all you know is something's in your belly and starting to fuck up your mind. Wicked stuff, k.o'd my neighbor who has chronic cancer for 2 day's he said lol


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I made cookies once, around 2009, wasnt a member long and another grower who's no longer with us made a batch from his Lemon Haze ( Las fingerez ). It was my first time dealing with extract's of any kind, Im not the world's greatest baker either. Got a box of " Just add butter " Choc Chip Cookies and thought Perfercto!
> Added too much butter to the mix, 8 cookies turned into 1 BIG one that i just cut into square's. I remember eating one, it was like taking an e or dropping an acid, all you know is something's in your belly and starting to fuck up your mind. Wicked stuff, k.o'd my neighbor who has chronic cancer for 2 day's he said lol


too much butter makes the mix too soft and everything just melts and flattens. use the recommended amount
considering how much shit I just talked I'm surprised I'm not banned yet


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

thx Dr. I started a thread effect of defoliation... just an objective scientific experriment with no agenda
a bunch of fucks trolled it to death so I took over and murked uncle ben's thread. both got shut down.
potroast himself outed me and negated my ignore list so the fucks could get at me. 
I posted a bye everybody thread and he deleted that
so
I posted
potroast, this buds for you.
when he wakes up he is gonna be pissed and I will most def be banned
so I wanted to thank you guys for being so awesome
I will certainly miss you.
giggs, I wish somebody would give me a ring. I am happy for you and your lady.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

DST
thanks for starting club 600 and backing me up when I got trolled to death the first time
club 600 thanks for being my online grow fam
I felt less isolated with you guys around.
happy growing


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> thx Dr. I started a thread effect of defoliation... just an objective scientific experriment with no agenda
> a bunch of fucks trolled it to death so I took over and murked uncle ben's thread. both got shut down.
> potroast himself outed me and negated my ignore list so the fucks could get at me.
> I posted a bye everybody thread and he deleted that
> ...


it was a great idea too. i dont do it and wanted to know. i thought the whole point of us getting together was to spread knowledge and love for MJ. be well then girl


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> it was a great idea to. i dont do it and wanted to know. i thought the whole point of us getting together was to spread knowledge and love for MJ. be well then girl


I thought so too.
read the threads and you will see its not to be


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

I do my butter with extract, then I know, a/ how much is actually going in, and b/ that it's gonna be a potent butterfly stomach come up kind of cookie!

Stay up Oscar, don't let people get you down.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

I make butter from sugar leaf trim. I have it lab tested
my blue dragon hit 21% unpadded so I'm please


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

DST said:


> I do my butter with extract, then I know, a/ how much is actually going in, and b/ that it's gonna be a potent butterfly stomach come up kind of cookie!
> 
> Stay up Oscar, don't let people get you down.


its too much of a fight. I don't need it. the trouble started when I ventured outside the600


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

squidbilly posted this which sums up my opinion
i do have a degree in botany so it makes sense to me


I found this on another site and this guy does a great job of explaining what leaves actually do. 

"My experence Is to top the main cola, wait for that to heal. The plant grows alot of leaves that start in the light soon to be shadowed by higher leaves and at each set of leaves are the nodes that produce tops, that produce the Flowers. I choose to remove with clean sharp scizors all the Leaves on a branch except the top 3 sets. Those sets being one set thats opening still, The set thats still Freshly sprouted and points toward the light still as it hasnt layed all the way flat to the light as the leaves are still sensitive to the light and the angle to the light lowers the intensity on the fresh leaves, and the set below thoses should be fully Developed, and have no sets directly above it. The older a plant gets the more leaves it produces. As these leaves become more and more shadowed they become less and less productive. The plant keeps these shadowed, largely inactive and even dormant leaves for what are known as "Water Leaves". Water Leaves are Leaves that serve as "Water Tanks" for when the plant Experences prolonged dehydration. In such an event the plant pulls the water and nutrients from these large dark dormant leaves. Once the "Water Leaves" are sapped of all there water the leaf simply dies and falls off having served its purpose. These Leaves are in a natural situation are vital to ensure the life of the plant throught the growing season. But In the case of the responsible indoor grower that dosnt forget to keep his or her plants watered they will go completly unused. So the reason that it is good to take these leaves off is the plant will actually expend energy from productive parts of the plant to maintain this "safety net" of Water Leaves. Removal of these will do two things to the plant. the first thing the plant dose is want to replace those "Water Leaves" and its going to do that by devoloping the nodes around ware its "Water Leaves" were near the middle and bottom of the plant. The Second thing that happens by removing these water leaves is light can penitrate the lowest nodes of the plant, which are now being enchouraged by the plant and the presence of direct light contacting the nodes. The third benifit of this strategy is that removal of all the main lower leaves opens up about 80% of the tops on the plant into direct light. The more tops that are exposed to direct light the faster the plant can grow and the more nodes that develope the larger and more abundant the bud production will be come harvest time."

Many fan leaves are competitors for energy, not big 'solar panels' that are the main source of energy for our plants. The plant actually expells energy to keep those leaves alive-not the other way around! So instead of giving your buds energy they actually compete for it. The plant keeps these 'water leaves' alive in case of a possible drought.

We all know what photosynthesis is, well any of us who passed the second grade. Using this term as an example of why you shouldn't remove any leaves demonstrates a common misunderstanding of botany/biology. 

Removing leaves selectively throughout a grow, often called 'foraging', is an amazing tool for experienced growers. It boosts your plants immune systems, encourages bigger bushier plants, and redirects energy where YOU the grower wants it. 

With a combination of training techniques and leaf removal an indoor grower can maximize his space and yield. There is no way I could LST 9 plants in a 4x4 area without removing leaves almost constantly. There is also no way I could pack my tent with as many colas as I do either without selective removal. 

Again, indoors it's all about maximizing your space. I've said it a million times, 20 plants completely defoliated would yeild more then 10 with no leaves removed at all. You might say, "Of course, it's twice as many plants!" Well, that's the point! You can cram way more plants in the same size area. It's not that removing leaves increases yeild per plant, it's that it helps indoor growers maximize their space. 

Look at the scrog guys-they remove leaves and lollipop every branch(remove everything under the screen) and they yeild more then anyone else in the same sized area. Both of those techniques get slammed on these boards, but in all honesty great growers have used them for years to increase yield!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> I thought so too.
> read the threads and you will see its not to be


i have tried but that shit will piss me off.


OscarLaGrouch said:


> I make butter from sugar leaf trim. I have it lab tested
> my blue dragon hit 21% unpadded so I'm pleaseView attachment 3155028


that is a great slip high in thc a also. bet it packs a punch.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have tried but that shit get my blood presher
> 
> that is a great slip high in thc a also. bet it packs a punch.


the lab says they don't see many above 20%


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 17, 2014)

can't get my blood pressure up either so I cant stay here. too hostile with the exception of you guys


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> can't get my blood pressure up either so I cant stay here. too hostile with the exception of you guys


so stay on the 600.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

Many don't venture out of here and the odd thread, this and the uk thread and the dinner one I like, the uk one is like an episode of Jeremy Kyle moat of the time


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2014)

I stay mostly in here, too.
Occasionally post links to youtube vids in the "Covers Only" thread.
Lots of good folks on riu, but also the same percentage of nincompoops as anywhere else on the internet. Less than some, more than others. 
I myself am guilty of occasional nincompoopship (on a bad day, and I always regret it immediately).


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2014)

And Mo's seed thread.
And that weird penthouse greenhouse thread.
And threads by prehistoric, furry hominid's from TV fame.
I lurk in others, too, sifting through the kernels of good stuff.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2014)

And, even though I'm a cat person, there's also that Dog/Breeder's Boutique thread, too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 17, 2014)

Actually, I guess I keep pretty busy lurking about as well as posting once in a while.


----------



## HydroGp (May 17, 2014)

22 degrees C! Awesome weather. Just took of all my hair  Summer cut.
Getting ready for partay! Hope you have a great weekend! Ill try to stay away from alcohol so i can too  Oh and i bet this party will be insane, might snap a worldstar video or two


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

no chance i'm going to the pub for a quick jar of the good stuff, enjoy the paaaartaaaaay man!


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 17, 2014)

Congrats Giggles on the engagement!

You would think a community based on mj would be a very open minded place, but surprisingly other than the 600, its a very closed minded. That is why I don't venture away much, although at the same time it's not very hard to just not read a post and problems are solved.


----------



## Dezracer (May 17, 2014)

Got the hood and filter hung and the exhaust run. We ran out of ducting and had to use the semi rigid stuff for part of it as a temp solution. We put the plants in the 3 gal pots and moved them into the flower space. I stuck the 600 watt MH bulb in there for the next couple of weeks but plan to flip them in a week. Hoping to end up with 6 out of the 13 plants being decent females so he can have a decent first harvest.
I just want to tie up the ducting so there's not such a harsh bend in it before exiting the flower space.


----------



## Javadog (May 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You would be correct, for those that don't ever make it over to tnt.
> 
> She said yes....
> 
> ...


The classic cut, in a classic setting. Congrats on taking the plunge!

(no jaded old-dude jokes...yet ;0)

I am head-down and dealing with the new job, but I am doing well.

I have been letting my ladies mature, but have been getting forced 
out of the tent by nanners two breeds in a row, first HSO's Green Crack
and then GHS's Super Lemon Haze.

GC:


GHS's SLH:



Have a great weekend all!

JD


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

Sorry, missed the Congrats to Giggles on his succesful proposal!

Coupe of pics from doon "button ben"....
fireballs f2 yins>>

dogs and a couple deep blues


slainte, time for beers and braai-ing....
DST


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks d and java.

Gotta busy few months ahead of me and in 7 days it's my bday! Oh yea lol

Time for brats, beer and ribs here. Got the ol smoker out with the hickory chips going. Gonna be a good weekend...

Have a great one 6!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

grats giggles! i'm hoping to do the same pretty soon lol well next few months anyways!


----------



## Dezracer (May 17, 2014)

Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2014)

8 weeks in the cabinet








5 weeks in the tent


----------



## BeastGrow (May 18, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I've got one for the 600 animal lovers out there. I know it's not good for dogs to eat edibles,is it o.k. for them to eat the fan leaves when their stomachs are bothering them. I'm asking because my 9 year old boxer won't settle for anything less now when her belly is upset. She used to eat grass but even now that there is grass is my yard she is still at my shed begging for leaves. This evening my girl caught her down at a auto I have in ground chomping on fan leaves. I'm more concerned about her health than the plant. If it isn't harming her but helping then it's all good. Any info 6er's?


They eat stuff when their stomach is upset to help cause vommitting.


----------



## HydroGp (May 18, 2014)

My labrador will eat grass anyway. Its the greatest feeling in the world when i have to pull a small bouquet out, stuck in the ass. 
Was a great party.. My body is beaten tho. My head and knee is still bass pumping. Gums sour and eyes open im smoking non-stop to get down . Im not kiddin when i say my cranium felt like it was splitting and my left eye hurt for 5mins after doing a line  Good stuff 
I had 15g of goji og with me and my buddy had about 18g of hash. All smoked up in joints  Meet some new people that were just blown away bout the weed i brought. Good thing my house was 5mins away from the party. Bad thing is im almost out of weed now. Haha well 3 weeks left to lemon skunk and ww harvest.
Shit i keep getting into stoner mode. This post have taken me half an hour (46mins now)  Its SG fault for leaving that beautiful picture 
GF is in a foul mood. She had to leave the party early cause of work. No point in trying to hard to get on her good as it is also that time of month. Uphill when im feeling supermcnasty.
Might throw up a video of the birthday boy strapped to a chair blindfolded thinking he is gonna get a lapdance, but then gets blasted with a foamcannon  
Damn i wish i had some bho.


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2014)

My birthday gift to myself for next weekend  hehe

 

Oh and hydro I'd love to see that vid! 

Hope all is well in the 6


----------



## budolskie (May 18, 2014)

Just watered today nearly end the 2nd week


----------



## ghb (May 18, 2014)

hope you all had a good weekend, first bbq of the year yesterday, i've got a lazy meat hangover today.






some blue pit and cheese


----------



## rocko369 (May 18, 2014)

I have 2 600 hps in a small area it's a closet but it's pretty long added some mylar to half way up running Ac and a oscillating fan on high using general hydroponics organic for nutrients and growing in roots organic soil 3 gallon pots,here they are on day 11.8 bubble bomb clones

Rocko


----------



## rocko369 (May 18, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> I have 2 600 hps in a small area it's a closet but it's pretty long added some mylar to half way up running Ac and a oscillating fan on high using general hydroponics organic for nutrients and growing in roots organic soil 3 gallon pots,here they are on day 11.8 bubble bomb clones
> 
> Rocko


Let me know what y'all thing first grow thanks

Rocko


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2014)

Looking good for your first grow rocko.

Nice and green. Keep up the good work and welcome to the 6!


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I've got one for the 600 animal lovers out there. I know it's not good for dogs to eat edibles,is it o.k. for them to eat the fan leaves when their stomachs are bothering them. I'm asking because my 9 year old boxer won't settle for anything less now when her belly is upset. She used to eat grass but even now that there is grass is my yard she is still at my shed begging for leaves. This evening my girl caught her down at a auto I have in ground chomping on fan leaves. I'm more concerned about her health than the plant. If it isn't harming her but helping then it's all good. Any info 6er's?


My bulldog is 10 and has joint problems. All of my trim is now consumed by him as 1 oatmeal cookie every evening. When the vet prescribed him an ant-inflammatory pain med for the rest of his life I turned to weed. I know he looks forward to cookie time every night. He can hear that ziplock open from anywhere in the house!

I also use lecithin in liquid form. I replace 1/3 of the butter or oil in the recipe with it. I don't use cannabutter, I put straight dry ice kief and lately just ground up flowers into the mix. Figure the fiber is good for him!


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> hope you all had a good weekend, first bbq of the year yesterday, i've got a lazy meat hangover today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit those things are huge!!!

I see you do mounding to.


----------



## Javadog (May 18, 2014)

I now have 14 hempy buckets in Veg:


and 24 out of 24 beans sprouted!

The list:

Reserva Privada Cole Train - fem
World Of Seeds Skunk #47 - fem
Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy - fem
Reserva Privada Silver Kush - fem
Sensi Seeds Super Skunk - fem
DNA Sharksbreath - fem
TH Seeds Sage n Sour - fem
HSO Desert Diesel - fem
Cali Connection Green Crack - fem
Greenhouse Seeds White Widow - fem
Barney's Farm Morning Glory - fem
HSO Lost Coast OG - fem
BC Bud Depot GSC - fem
HSO Purple Trainwreck - fem
DNA Limited Edition Snow LAnd - fem 10 weeks maximum
DNA Limited Edition Training Day - fem 56-63 days
DNA Limited Edition Super Lemon OG - reg 60-70 days
TGA Jack The Ripper - reg 8 weeks
Ace Seeds Old Timer's Haze - reg 16-20 WEEKS
Ace Seeds Malawi - reg 11-14 WEEKS
Ace Seeds Golden Tiger - reg 11-14 WEEKS
Breeders Boutique Jake's Dream - reg
Breeders Boutique The Dog BX - reg 9-10 weeks
Breeders Boutique Cheese Surprise - reg 8-10 weeks

We will see if the new, expanded Veg area can hold all of this!

JD


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2014)

That is going to be an acre of plants!


----------



## rocko369 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks man 

Rocko


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> I have 2 600 hps in a small area it's a closet but it's pretty long added some mylar to half way up running Ac and a oscillating fan on high using general hydroponics organic for nutrients and growing in roots organic soil 3 gallon pots,here they are on day 11.8 bubble bomb clones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is going to be a nice jungle of dankness! 
Man, I need to see about adding a second 600 this summer.
[email protected] 6's would be the tits.
Or a 1k for flower, and use my 600 for vegging.

Anyways, nice grow space, Rocko


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2014)

hahaha, Javadog,those orange and white bucket with the parsley stickin out of them make them look like sushi. Simply Delishous!
I think im finally done with my Girl Scout Cookie drawing .lol, that's sopposed to be a gun in the skeletons hand not a birthday cake with a candle.looks clearer in realz life.


----------



## rocko369 (May 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> That is going to be a nice jungle of dankness!
> Man, I need to see about adding a second 600 this summer.
> [email protected] 6's would be the tits.
> Or a 1k for flower, and use my 600 for vegging.
> ...


Sounds like a gd idea the more light the better.thanks I hope your right about that dank jungle! keep it green!

Rocko


----------



## HydroGp (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys. Nice pron. ghb that video makes me wanna ask all sorts of questions but i dont want you running of again 
Wow im running low on steam right now. Only had a few lines but damn they can make an impact. Smoked what i would normally smoke in a week, the last 24 hours. Tomorrow im going too-even on google i cant find the words im looking for, dont know what you call it- Slick lane truck driving class. (Get to drift around in big trucks for a couple hours. Hope they dont test me for looking suspicious. They told us last week two guys came in looking wrecked and they pulled a Alcohol/drug test on em, lost all licences they had.
Ah snap i feel like jibbering. Time is running away.
Sry guys cant pull up the video right now. Maybe after some editing but the chance of it getting out and in the hands of someone at the party is down right dangerous. I do have a photo tho. While some of us where out preparing the foam cannon, StoneWithOnlyOneLowerLegBone decided to give a man on man lapdance. My gf told me birthday boy was threatening to kill everyone if he got penis in his face. Stone is uncontrollable  But thats another story. Oh did i even tell you my dog got in a fight with a friends dog at my house last weekend? Holy crap that other dog had no response to anything took a good minute to get him to let go of my dogs face. As soon as i put my hand on the snout of my dog and said LET GO he did. Damn here i go again with the rambling. I think ill remove the pics before its part of 600 history  But should be a good laugh


----------



## HydroGp (May 18, 2014)

Great job amber! She is starring at me  Looks like a gun to me.


----------



## HydroGp (May 18, 2014)

Argh damn time keeps running. Night folks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2014)

lol, quite some strange imagery going on there HydroGp.I guess im a bit niave but what is that machine with the hose being used for?umm nevermind.lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2014)

Hope you get some sleep, hydro, and good luck with the class, and stay upright so they don't suspect 
...
Nice drawing, DAT 
Always so many cool layers & levels to look at in your work


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2014)

Hmm...
Sitting here toking, and munching on some delicious and nutritious "W*H*eat Thins" while thinking to myself and pondering the many unbounded mysterious of the Cosmos and I says, "Self:" I says to myself "Has there ever been a delicious snack cracker that goes by the name of '_W*h*eat Fats_'?".
ba-*dump*-_tsss_!
(*you are commanded to both verbally and mentally emphasize the "h" in "w*H*eat")


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2014)

Just got done mowing my beautifully cultivated lawn.

(below is a mosaic of 3 different photos, so, no: it's not your eyes messing with you)


Actually getting it rototilled and leveled out, so the grass & weeds have been killed.
The previous owners had a Great Dane that dug holes & divots everywhere, and don't want the wife turning an ankle while walking around.
And it bounces & beats the hell out of the mower, too.
It's really bad.
Will be installing a 6-ft cedar fence along the right-hand side of the pic so the weed seeds will have less of a chance of blowing in.

***edit: the grass actually looks really brown & dead in person, but the pic enhanced the greens for some reason


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2014)

And here's a purty pickachur:


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2014)

Oh, and I've picked the song for my next bass cover video, and the first vid with the new VT Bass Deluxe pedal.
Only two parts in the song I have to iron out. 
Hoping to have it done this week.
Will be doing "Green Eyed Lady" by Sugarloaf


----------



## Figgy (May 18, 2014)

Doobie, no need to comment on the correct pronunciation of all words beginning with the letter W.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2014)

WOW doobz your new home looks awesome. Im so happy you found the perfect home after all the ups and downs in the search.! the backyard is really cool, so much potential there for an amazing outdoor! and beautiful roddiedendrum.I have several of them too. haven't seen them for a couple years but looking forward to returning next month. Heres a purty picture from the Grand Canyon for ya, i took a couple dayz ago !


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2014)

That's really beautiful!!!! That's a flower I'd get stabbed to see lol


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2014)

Be my friends and follow my next thread. Maybe I won't fuck it up this time! Oh I'm gonna try that mk ultra right now too. Back in a jiff! Maybe!
http://rollitup.org/t/1200-watt-chemdawg-4-shark-shock-mk-ultra.829469/


----------



## budolskie (May 18, 2014)

Think I'm on the wax plus diet, ever since started on the bho people say a losing a.little bit weight a don't no where they looking cos I ain't noticed a change


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Think I'm on the wax plus diet, ever since started on the bho people say a losing a.little bit weight a don't no where they looking cos I ain't noticed a change


Either way I don't think I'd complain with a wax diet lol


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2014)

Na I love the stuff haha, it's went from like grains of rice to sugar puff size lumps on top of the bong ha filling one up now for wake n bake


----------



## DST (May 19, 2014)

wax diet, lol... the new Atkins


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2014)

Haha good shit like now on sofa eyes watering, tikley itch on my throat and forehead soaking with sweat just the way I like it


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2014)

I was online looking up info on a murder back in my home town back in the late 1970's and came across some old photos from what looks to be about 1975.
And there were a few pics of the parking structure attached to the J.C. Penny's building downtown.
Me and a group of buddies were going to get a bicycle one of them had ordered, but it was un-assembled and needed a way to get it home, so I was always the one who had the truck, with a camper shell on the back, so I got called on t to do a lot of hauling for friends.
This is the entrance ramp to the parking garage.












My truck, I knew, was about 6'9" tall due to the camper shell, so up I drove.
(very similar to this one)





Three concrete overhangs into the insides I hear & feel a loud & horrific screeching scraping sound start from the front corner of the camper shell.
I forgot about the eyebolts & a wood support rail that was added for carrying a 14' aluminum boat.
So instead of being 6'9" tall, it was now 7'0" tall, and the cement overhangs were getting shorter the further into the garage we drove.
Not much lower, but enough, when your scraping your roof on it. 
So there's a big pile of cars behind us, the truck is firmly wedged between the floor and the cement overhang, and the only way out is forward.
So I let most of the air out of the tires and just barely made it out with only some scraped eyebolts, and a broken ham radio antennae I'd forgotten to remove before going into the garage.
I had 8-ply tires on it, so even after letting most of the air out it barely got low enough to make it out.
Sorry for the ramble


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 19, 2014)

Doobie your truck story reminds me of 1 time I rented a U-haul and got it stuck under a real small overpass. I was only 19 and didn't think about letting the air out of the tires and called for help. The cop and tow truck driver got a real good laugh when he did exactly that and had me free in less than 5 mins.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

cool pics today! doobs, i was ready to post some shiz about those posts being so wonky then i saw you said panoramic lol I was like wtf hahaha

DAT- loving that pic, really nice composition


----------



## Enwhysea (May 19, 2014)

Great thread guy just wandering if I can get some of that input you guys are famous for 


Can anyone give me advice on how to properly vent my tent with 2 lights 1x400 1x600 I have 1x4"inline 2x6"inlines and a box fan currently should I run my lights side by side or should I run them in a straight line ? I'm currently in a 2x4x7 tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

straight line is always preferable as kinks in the duct will make hotspots and generally less effective airflow. welcome to the 600 club


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2014)

If I was running in a 2x4 I would probably put them in a line. You could get tricky and run the light exhaust without it pulling from the tent. IE: The IN and OUT of the light aren't inside the tent. Then another 6" for the scrubbing, cooling. I wouldnt be using the 4" most likely.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 19, 2014)

supchaka said:


> If I was running in a 2x4 I would probably put them in a line. You could get tricky and run the light exhaust without it pulling from the tent. IE: The IN and OUT of the light aren't inside the tent. Then another 6" for the scrubbing, cooling. I wouldnt be using the 4" most likely.


I'm confused on what you mean this is how my lights are currently set up


----------



## Enwhysea (May 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> straight line is always preferable as kinks in the duct will make hotspots and generally less effective airflow. welcome to the 600 club


Thanks bro hopefully this grow around will be just what I needed


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 19, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I'm confused on what you mean this is how my lights are currently set up


There's an actual duct loss due to friction formula, but to not bore you, for every 90 degree bend is equal to approx. 10 ft of extra vent the air has to travel through. Example 4 90 degree bends= an extra 40 ft equivalent of pressure needed to just over come the bends..


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

Hey jimmer thanks for that bit of info. I don't have any bends or anything but it's good to know if I ever want to redesign a few things 

Oh and get at me bro.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2014)

Not just a loss due to acute bends, but every dip in the ducting when hung from a ceiling reduces airflow fairly dramatically, too.
As well as the helical metal ribs.
I use solid pipe wherever possible.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 19, 2014)

So do you guys think this is better


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

if i want to switch my lights to night time,from 6am/6pm to 8pm/8am

what whould be better? full day of dark?,or full day of light?


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2014)

dark!!! don't risk a reveg

i also run the lights at night, even in summer i can get away without the ac


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2014)

Dark for me too.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> if i want to switch my lights to night time,from 6am/6pm to 8pm/8am
> 
> what whould be better? full day of dark?,or full day of light?


Whichever was next in sequence of when I had the idea


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So do you guys think this is better


I drew a picture too! The exhaust can go on any available port, I just drew it out the middle for space purposes. Tent space is usually a premium so I try to get as much outside of it as possible. It also drops temps that little bit more not having the fans inside it. I mainly suggested this layout because you have 2 -6" fans and a lot of watts for the space.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So do you guys think this is better


Forgot to add, the other foreseeable issue when you go into flower with your current setup that 6" fan is gonna put stinky air into the room.


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2014)

nyc what are your temps doin in your current set up? if like me and genuity you run the lights at the coolest time of day you can get away with running one fan on constantly to do all the jobs.

some blue pit and cheese, sensible size plants here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> if i want to switch my lights to night time,from 6am/6pm to 8pm/8am
> 
> what whould be better? full day of dark?,or full day of light?


I did this today! Just extended the dark, done it both ways never makes a difference tbh!


----------



## HydroGp (May 19, 2014)

Should be sucking through the filter, not blowing. Right ?
Quick snaps at lights off. 
Lemon Skunk
 
White Widow

Hawaiian Snow

C99
 
Bubba Kush
 
Goji Og
 Violator Kush
 
Fits so far. Had to bend over the hawaiian tho.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2014)

I push through my filter which is mounted on the other side of the wall


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2014)

My understanding is that either way will work but they are more efficient when pulling through them.


----------



## HydroGp (May 19, 2014)

Yeah but i think your teaching to use a filter the wrong way.
I think the white outside filter is to catch stuff like dust and shiss. I know mine aint that white no more. Then might be able to change just that and grow some more.


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Should be sucking through the filter, not blowing. Right ?
> Quick snaps at lights off.
> Lemon Skunk
> View attachment 3157111
> ...



now that is a nice full tent, the fan leaves on the bubba had me laughing!, massive and looking very healthy indeed.


----------



## HydroGp (May 19, 2014)

Thx yeah the bubba is something one of a kind. The stem is thicker than any other strain ive ever grown. Seems like it is more than ready to pack some nice flowers.


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

Fuck me I think I'm going to have to get a dehumidifier! This shit is ridiculous, my shit is more wet now then when I chopped! 

Ahhhh!!!! Damn you RH!!!!


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2014)

aah that's rough, hope you don't get any budrot, there's nothing worse


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

Well I just ordered a dehumidifier and it will be here in 2 days, thank you amazon prime  Will just have to run the ac more then I'd like to. Oh well.....


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2014)

so long as its dry enough to smoke  have you got anything in the jars? my harvest can't some soon enough.


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2014)

Gen I'd just run them from 6am to 8am (a full 26 hours). And then reset the timer for 8-8.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2014)

When Chuck Norris wants to flip photoperiods he just uses his beard to speed up or slow down the rotation of the earth to make dawn and dusk his bitch.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 19, 2014)

When Black Dynamite wants to change photoperiods he just pimpslaps the sun to change the earth's relative angle to it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey jimmer thanks for that bit of info. I don't have any bends or anything but it's good to know if I ever want to redesign a few things
> 
> Oh and get at me bro.


I hope you got that


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> so long as its dry enough to smoke  have you got anything in the jars? my harvest can't some soon enough.


Nope sure don't, I only took what I did for my bday, I'm looking at first of july before harvest 

and yes I did jimmer I replied back.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> When Black Dynamite wants to change photoperiods he just pimpslaps the sun the change earth's relative angle to it.


^^^^^^diein over here...belly hurts..


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 19, 2014)

Not sure.
*Attached Files:*


a" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 0px; overflow: hidden; zoom: 1; background-image: url(https://www.rollitup.org/styles/xpert/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png); background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border-top-left-radius: 5px; border-top-right-radius: 5px; border-bottom-right-radius: 5px; border-bottom-left-radius: 5px; background-position: 50% 0%; background-repeat: repeat no-repeat;">

*image.jpg*
File size:
455.1 KB
Views:
14

*image.jpg*
File size:
525.4 KB
Views:
10
WHO DAT1, Today at 7:38 PMReport
#1LikeReply

I ran across this and had to share! This IS NOT THE 600 WHO I found this in the newbie section asking if a plant is female or male.


----------



## CannaCole (May 19, 2014)

Lets hope this yields me something.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2014)

I think your yield will be: dry eyes, red eyes (if applicable), resinated toking devices, increased hunger, deeper enjoyment of everything, moments of philosophical insight followed by pondering unanswerable questions, moments of forgetting what you where walking out to the garage for after a good bong rip & taking less than 10 steps , buddies laid to waste by potency & volume of tokage, a fatter wallet (if you go that route), a big smile, many good nights of sleep, and the desire to do it all over again, bigger & better.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> nyc what are your temps doin in your current set up? if like me and genuity you run the lights at the coolest time of day you can get away with running one fan on constantly to do all the jobs.
> 
> some blue pit and cheese, sensible size plants here


Nice looking buds GHB, so where ya been bru?


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

I am the stone that the builder refused
I am the visual,
the inspiration,
that made lady sing the blues

I'm the spark that makes your idea bright
the same spark
that lights the dark
so that you can know your left from your right

I am the ballot in your box
the bullet in the gun
that inner glow
that lets you know
to call your brother "son"

The story that just begun
the promise of what's to come
and imma remain a soldier
til' the war is won (won)

WakeNBake with Boondocks 
This crazy weather is annoying. I have a bunch of plants ready to go out but with rain three days in a row im thinking its better to stay home. Maybe take a long trip today to christiania and get some supply's from the hydro hobby store. Im running out of nutes and could use some big buckets and hash


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2014)

Well highs were 28.7 and lows were 20 over this weekend in the tent, little less veg time next I recon and still only 2 pips made an appearance out the 6 think I need to plant the rest


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

Maybe not keep your jiffy's soaking wet, if i remember correctly your having them in a layer of water. They only need to be moist.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2014)

Found one seed in the GSC bag, and still have half of it yet to smoke and check for more seeds.
Not sure if it will pop, but will find out soon enough:


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2014)

Ok I've took lid off, I will just pot others in soil as I had it sussed then


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

Cab at 18 days flower.





Deep Blues





slainte, DST


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2014)

Looking good d as always


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

they've kicked on quick D. some psychosis pr0n
 

your deep blues look pretty cosis like no?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

Agreed, the leaf shape is almost identical. I think the structure is a little different but hard to tell when yours are so ripe, lol...ooh-eer.
I think the Deep Blues might be a tad bushier but pretty much bob on.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 20, 2014)

So I got the setup changed how you guys said I should run the lights in a line my temps were still 86* while I was there. My plant is a little yellow well more yellow than green any advice guys ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

probably the livers in the mix D. 

enwhysea, what are your feeds like? how much N is she getting?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

From your picture it looks like you are just circulating the air around? (sorry, it's hard to tell). Are you actually exhausting the air that is going through the lights and being drawn in by the inline fan? if not, it's no wonder the temps are staying high.

The plant looks like it needs a good dose of Nitrogen along with some Mg and Ca to help it get kickstarted. Most Nitrogen addatives will have Mg and various other micro elements added into it.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 20, 2014)

The current nutes I'm using are GH calMag
Dutch Master Grow A+B
GH amorsi
And sea green.

Should I add more calMag is what you guys are saying


----------



## Enwhysea (May 20, 2014)

DST said:


> From your picture it looks like you are just circulating the air around? (sorry, it's hard to tell). Are you actually exhausting the air that is going through the lights and being drawn in by the inline fan? if not, it's no wonder the temps are staying high.
> 
> The plant looks like it needs a good dose of Nitrogen along with some Mg and Ca to help it get kickstarted. Most Nitrogen addatives will have Mg and various other micro elements added into it.


My lights are exhausting out the window I also have a weak 6" fan at the top of the tent exhausting out and a 4" bringing air into the tent. And a box fan hanging in front of the plants blowing across them


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 20, 2014)

It's an important day for MMJ in NY. The bill is going to the state senate health committee for a vote today and is expected to be close. If this passes today they will be ready to bring both bills to the senate floor by the mid of June.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> The current nutes I'm using are GH calMag
> Dutch Master Grow A+B
> GH amorsi
> And sea green.
> ...


Mono N if you have it or try upping the ratio of the dutch A to B


----------



## Enwhysea (May 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mono N if you have it or try upping the ratio of the dutch A to B


OK so I should add some more grow part A today to the res when I get home.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

yeah basically but you'll have to watch your ppm


----------



## Enwhysea (May 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah basically but you'll have to watch your ppm


i dont have a ppm meter i usually go by what the PH tells me if the ph rises then i know the plant is eating if it stays the same then i know something aint right


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> My lights are exhausting out the window I also have a weak 6" fan at the top of the tent exhausting out and a 4" bringing air into the tent. And a box fan hanging in front of the plants blowing across them


it's difficult to see in the pic. if the ambient temperature of the room it is sitting in is warm then the tent will be warm no matter what exhaust you use. 86 is like 30c which is on the verg of too high. If you just have that one plant in there I would switch off one of the lights, or if they are all the same size as that plant I would again, switch off one of the lights, until they(it) are larger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i dont have a ppm meter i usually go by what the PH tells me if the ph rises then i know the plant is eating if it stays the same then i know something aint right


i actually meant PH. sorry! having one of those days.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 20, 2014)

DST said:


> it's difficult to see in the pic. if the ambient temperature of the room it is sitting in is warm then the tent will be warm no matter what exhaust you use. 86 is like 30c which is on the verg of too high. If you just have that one plant in there I would switch off one of the lights, or if they are all the same size as that plant I would again, switch off one of the lights, until they(it) are larger.


i was thinking about doing this until she got a little bushier or maybe taking out the 400w and putting in my 250w hps to give it a dual spectrum of light..


and don gin and ton my ph usually goes from 5 to a 7.5 every 3 days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

i'm a hydro newb tbh the other hydro guys in the 600 will probably give you same advice later (hopefully!)


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i was thinking about doing this until she got a little bushier or maybe taking out the 400w and putting in my 250w hps to give it a dual spectrum of light..
> 
> 
> and don gin and ton my ph usually goes from 5 to a 7.5 every 3 days


the one light will be more than sufficient imo. For the extra spectrum you are getting, the additional heat caused by the extra light will be negating that.


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2014)

Well just grabbed this for £5 for when a do make a feed set up, I'm wondering if I could just fix it up so it goes on my flowering plants and on to a water pump for feeding save me having out all the time.... what yous think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

Long as your using hydro nutes it should be fine though you'll have to flush occasionally for the salt build up. I uses autopots with a similar system and when the tubes block it's a right faff on


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 20, 2014)

I'm suppose to be studying for my last final tomorrow, but it's so nice and sunny, I think I'm going to take my dogs for a hike.

Next Tuesday I start a class that is 3 days a week for 5 hours and all we do is install 3 types of solar thermal systems ran with PV for pumps. No book work, all hands on, and when I finish all 3 systems I"ll have completed the solar part of my schooling and can get my national solar cert. before I finish the rest.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So I got the setup changed how you guys said I should run the lights in a line my temps were still 86* while I was there. My plant is a little yellow well more yellow than green any advice guys ?


Didn't I see you were running a 400 and a 600 in a 4 X 2 area? If so you're burning your plants. The 600 alone is plenty of light.


cof


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2014)

I never thought of that like, just seen for a flag and thought it would come in handy maybe just feeding my vegging ones with water, or what about to flush my 10 over the last couple weeks,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

I personally prefer by hand but those setups come in handy if you have to be away a while n need them watered.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Didn't I see you were running a 400 and a 600 in a 4 X 2 area? If so you're burning your plants. The 600 alone is plenty of light.
> 
> 
> cof


Yea I agree with cof, that is overkill in that small of area. The almighty 6 will be more then enough in there.

Take out the 400, put the 6 in the middle, put your filter at the top of the tent and then inline fan to ducting to hood back out the other side outside of your tent and then you can do a passive intake of you want just bring in fresh air from somewhere. 

Your temps should go way down with just killing the 4, now could you have both lights in there and keep it cool? Sure but I that space and for 1 or 2 plants there is no reason to have 1000 watts.


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

i prefer a hand job too don 

dst your cab is stuffed as usual, have you been letting the plants get a bit close to the glass on your lights? they are defo gonna need a wipe after this run otherwise you will get to a point where no light is coming out!, i'll let you off this once 'cause i can see you're busy


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2014)

Oh boy I'm missing out on some serious fun in here! Just checking in,,, trip to mex was good and the drive back is what you would imagine, in tx now but will be in me home town later today. Gots a wedding to attend this weekend, then take my sweet time driving to nor cal (10 days) stop and see all the sights THEN it's finally back to work,,, I wanna grow canna again.

Looking good peeps, hope all is well


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Glad to hear all is well who and can't wait to see you up and running again.

Hey I've got a wedding to but it's in September and it's my wedding! Haha


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

stag plans?...........

er sorry i meant batchelor party


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Not sure yet, need to speak with my best man and see what's up....


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

he needs to get his ass in gear then, unless he has it all organised and you are in for a right shock when you get kidnapped next week and smuggled to tijuana to watch a donkey fuck a woman to death.
that's a best man.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> i prefer a hand job too don
> 
> dst your cab is stuffed as usual, have you been letting the plants get a bit close to the glass on your lights? they are defo gonna need a wipe after this run otherwise you will get to a point where no light is coming out!, i'll let you off this once 'cause i can see you're busy


back for 2 minutes and already causing trouble......and there were no scousers about to clean them so I just left it!.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2014)

Haha that's fuked up. I'm the bast man, the party was a success. Nothing crazy but exactly what the groom wanted, a fishing camp for 3 days in southern louisiana (he absolutely loves fishing, esp reds) the landscape/wildlife was perfect for shrooms and xtc  was beautiful and amazing.
Still need to get my speech sorted  


Congrats gigs! That's the bees knees! 
Anything else iv missed around here? Obviously all the pr0n has been dearly missed.

Gotta go, will pop back in some time who knows.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Sleepy time....

 

Kookie remix out of control!!!

    

Thanks who! Glad you've been having a good time, you better work on that speech, or just say fuck it and wing it or maybe that's just what my stoned ass would do lol.

Oh and ghb as long as I don't end up in a mexican jail again I'll be good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

i've been a best man 3 times now and the speech writing never gets easier. minefields a plenty. good luck man. 

and fishing on X and shrooms


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and fishing on X and shrooms


no problem, unless a gator wants to get in the boat with you.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> no problem, unless a gator wants to get in the boat with you.
> 
> 
> cof


That reminds me of the show swamp people lol. 

I think they should make a new reality show where the swamp people take a bunch of shrooms and/or xtc and try to catch the gators


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

i was best man at my bros wedding, never wrote a word but got standing ovation, when i watched the video back i literally wince, i think they were clapping that i had finished!

at least if you don't write a speech you can't fuck it up lol. keep it from the heart!.


you know your cab is on my rounds d, i'd be glad to pop in and give it a wipe for you next time im passing. that'll be an 8th a go, no shake!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> no problem, unless a gator wants to get in the boat with you.
> 
> 
> cof


i reckon i could take a cayman, gator on the other hand i'm not so sure lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon i could take a cayman, gator on the other hand i'm not so sure lol


there are some gators in Louisiana that would eat you for a snack-I saw a 13 foot, 900lb + recently.....thank you Swamp People.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

last of the few links to the dinosaur era. 900lb is a monster!


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

they haven't changed much in millions of years ,it just goes to show how efficient they are. if it aint broke....

now look at us measly sacks of skin, in less than 2 generations we have gone from strong and fit to flabby and weak, our brains must be evolving at an incredible rate, though i don't see any evidence of that lol


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

I was best man for my mate over here, he told me I didn't need to bother with a speech as it wasn't that sort of thing he was having, low and behold when the cries of "speech speech" came, ffs, not a thing had I written. I thought it went pretty well until the cloggies said "ok, nowsh yoush musht do it in Dutch, yesh!" oh double ffs......that also went surpsingly well, probably the Joint and numerous whisky's I had just had helped a plenty


----------



## Dezracer (May 20, 2014)

I was best man for my Brother's wedding. All he wanted was a trip to the river for a few days so that's what we did. Lots of alcohol, boating, weed smoking, gambling and wakeboarding for a long weekend and he was a happy guy. I didn't write a speech either and just winged it. It worked out alright


----------



## Enwhysea (May 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Didn't I see you were running a 400 and a 600 in a 4 X 2 area? If so you're burning your plants. The 600 alone is plenty of light.
> 
> 
> cof



Hate to sound needy bro but could you draw me a diagram as how to set up my 600w light I happen to be visual learner.


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hate to sound needy bro but could you draw me a diagram as how to set up my 600w light I happen to be visual learner.


I guess your water temps are way off too. That will fuck it all up.
Day temps are hitting 25c so im gonna flip day/night and have my plants sleep long tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

least yall didn't get your dick out in the big group photo like i did at my last wedding. I'm still apologising to his wife everytime i see her


----------



## ghb (May 20, 2014)

had me cracking up, that must be awkward lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

Thankfully there's a second photo sans member. Or she'd have probably chopped it off.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Better be no extra dicks at my wedding.

Well at least not visible lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2014)

From the Washington Times

*FBI’s no-marijuana policy may go up in smoke in effort to recruit the best hackers*
By Kelly Riddell - The Washington Times

The FBI says its no-tolerance marijuana policy is forcing the agency to turn away its best hacker recruits.

.......and who said stoners are lazy and can't focus


cof


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

Aw man i feel like exploding..
A girl was out walking her muscle dog by a lake. She followed the fucked up dog law and had her dog wear a muzzle. 4 guys at the age of 15-20 starts too yell all sorts of provoking things while kicking at the dog. Terrified she tries to run away with her dog but they trip her and she falls. Then they throw stones at the dog and throw her into the lake.
She posted a video on facebook right after it happened. Tellin the story. Dog is scared and need to see a vet.
Gets me blood boiling! The hunt is on. Thats one thing facebook seems to be good at. Cant upload the video from facebook.. Will do so when it hits some media.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

That's fucked.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Fuck ya that's really fucked. There are some real fucked up people in this world....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 20, 2014)

whats up 600. got the new veg going and spread out the big girls should flip the kessils in two weeks when i get back from my outdoor plot. got to get started oiling a tray or it wont get done in time. been doing some research and have only been lurking the past couple days. stay well. Who be safe and take some damn pics for us poor saps still in the swamps


----------



## DST (May 21, 2014)

2 of our gay friends where cycling home at the weekend when a car pulled up in front of them with 4 young guys in it. 1 of our friends had to have surgery to have his split jaw put back together, the other wasn't beaten up as badly, just bruising, broken glasses etc.....People hijacking young girls for their own ends, politics and "so called movements/militia" killing each other in the name of "this is our land!"...the World sure is a fukked up place.
At least we have our plants to chill us out.
Peace to all, have a good day.
DST


----------



## DST (May 21, 2014)

Oh, and I read about the new "AI" drones that will be able to kill people without being controlled by humans FFS, has no one seen the Terminator!


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 21, 2014)

MMJ made it pass the state senate health committee yesterday 9-8 in NY. Just the finance committee to go then final vote.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

really fucking shitty about your gay friends D. thought Adam was supposedly a haven for multiculturalism and sexuality, like london is i spose. most interracial capital in the world and no one mixes. end of the day the dimwitted intelligentsia will rule by mob as there's simply more of them. hopefully they'll shovel enough McWrongalds down them they won't be able to fight for their BS.


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2014)

Well quick couple pics, another seizure this morning aswell took me a while for wake n bake
Day 15 flower 
 
 
 
And sum wax iv just made this with 17g bud


----------



## ghb (May 21, 2014)

i think the buds would have lasted a bit longer than the wax you got from it, actually looks some ok bud too, you must have caught dab fever!


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2014)

Well it's a nicer stronger smoke and the buds for nowt really haha and got a bit


----------



## ghb (May 21, 2014)

how are you consuming the oil? i can't find any dab rigs at my local and i don't do online so bho is out of the question for me, when i made it in the past i it was a chore to smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

dab fiend now like budol haha.

tents lookin sweet too m8


----------



## Dezracer (May 21, 2014)

@ DST - I'm sorry to hear about your friends. That's a terrible thing for sure and you're right, we live in a fukked up world.

@ Budolskie - Nice wax. I'd like some, please


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2014)

Cheers lads,
Ghb I normally just put a drop on top of a bowl full of skunk, odd times I use the ti nail it seems to be a bit hard to judge on the nail sometimes being nice and strong and sumtimes not strong enough


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

4 weeks into flower.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys I took one light out the tent and just running the 600 now temps seem to be starting at 80* couldn't be more excited to see her bounce back.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 21, 2014)

Went to the dispensary today and got this:



And a public servant was doing his job in front of my house when I got back from the dispensary, so I took care of a li'l bidnez my own damn self with one of the Cheese Candy joints:


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

Piggy! Wish I could light up with a piggy right outside, I mean I can but it's probably not in my best interest lol. 

So went and checked on the honeybees today and what do you know down inside honeybee 2 there is purple calyxes everywhere! Woot another keeper!!!

I'll see if I can snag some shots tomorrow night


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 21, 2014)

When I rolled up the garage door with the remote, my 6" fan & 20" fan in my tent wooshing away in the hot garage as he was writing someone else up (he's been nabbing speeders for a couple hours now. Every 5 or so minutes he gets someone).
Thank FSM that Oregon is a Medical Cannabis state.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

I can't wait until we can all live in freedom.

I think as soon as it goes legal full scale all of us from club 6 need to meet up and have a bbq. A big bbq  We can all get roasted.....


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2014)

That will be epic!


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

That will be more then epic, that will be fucking epic. I can't wait until were free. #wewillbefree #winning 

Some day, I guess if it all goes to the black market again us growers are going to make a fortune


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2014)

just put some pics on PB and then it went down, so i will get them up as soon as i can that would be fucking epic, but i say fuck the police. i can't believe how many people have nothing better to do than worry about us smoking weed anyway. doobie i need to come see you and smoke down on some GSC. i still have not tried it


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

Holy fuck I'm fucking stoned..........

This plat bubba got me stuck. 

I've been on this same bowl for 2hrs now lol,


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 21, 2014)

When it goes fully legal, you can bet there will be toking clubs, dispensaries, cannabis cafe's, and cannabis outlet stores that are backed by the major seed companies that will sell only their own line of goodies, grown by journeymen & master growers.
If so, I can hardly wait to go down to my local Breeder's Boutique Herbal Emporium, with it's proud mascot of a rampant cannabis leaf dancing the watusi in Vaurnet's & red-checkered Vans and a tie-died Bob Marley t-shirt, with a bong in one "hand" and a lighter spewing a huge lick of the fire of Hades in the other hand representing the Fire one grows from BB gear, the rampant state just shows that he's got a hard-on for high-quality cannabis and related products.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

I'm hoping that by time it's fully legal my boys will be fully grown and it will be just me and my wife and we will be able to travel the world in search of amazing strains.

Yep I'm high but I would fucking love to do that.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2014)

There are some Cali folks that do a RIU bbq/braai as far as I am aware. Why don't you all come over to the Rooftop in the Dam and we'll have a fully legal smoke out/braai??


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2014)

I'm in d! 

Maybe our honeymoon?


----------



## DST (May 22, 2014)

European honeymoon vacation sounds a blast. And yer always welcome


----------



## SomeGuy (May 22, 2014)

Ive been married 5yrs almost and still owe ourselves a honeymoon. I'm working on it... lol


----------



## DST (May 22, 2014)

My business partner and a client of mine bought our honeymoon trip for us as a wedding present....we spent a few days in snowy Austria at a luxury spa. I think I left with gout the amount of fine food I ate, lol....they use to ask us in the morning what we'd like for dinner from the menu for that evening which I found quite weird while I tucked into my 5 course breakfast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

hahaha sounds fab man. like reading what the US guys have for dinner in the food thread in the morning, i'm hankering for a mega heart attack burger right now lol.


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

me too, i had some fruit and greek yoghurt for breakfast and now it feels like i'm growing a vagina. a working man needs proper food!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

aye two poached eggs on broon toast today and i'm looking at my butties already.


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

i spend a large proportion of my day thinking about food, if i'm stoned it is 95% of my thought process.

i'm imagining what doobie had for his tea last night, i bet it was good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

man i came back from the states nearly a stone and a half heavier after a month. just accepted i was going to live like a pig and eat n drink whatever whenever. I'm on holiday was uttered a lot.


----------



## HydroGp (May 22, 2014)

This little bubba kush clone i used to see sex. I used some goji og jizz on my lemon and just touched the buttom buds on this bubba. Nice it works 
Im melting away in this heat! 26c in the shadow!


----------



## HydroGp (May 22, 2014)

Oh and pretty annoying. We have a big mall called bilka. Guess its kinda like wallmart. Its been going on with some bonus system for years where when you buy something you get gold stickers. Then you can use the gold stickers to buy special items that gets changed every month. One month i got a nice set of pans but otherwise havent really used them so some time ago we stopped collecting them and just said no thanks to them. But.... Fuck me this month is all about pyrex  All shapes and sizes.
50 gold stickers and a 2l pyrex dish with lid is about 2$!! If i kept collecting i would have some 300 Now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

saw this and thought of you DST, 







only a couple i didn't recognise.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2014)

Ok here's the best shots of honeybee I could get so you guys could see the purple.

Is this one of the pheno's you had g?


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2014)

looking good giggs,how is the smell with them?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

I see the PURPLE!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Some 4 week Goji Pics. 5 weeks to go!


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2014)

she looking good pie..


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2014)

Yep looking good pie, oh and gen they smell very fruity/sweet and berry like with a hint of earthy tone. I'm hoping it carries on. 

I'm excited to see what happens further down the road with those 3, some very interesting pheno's are being found that's for sure. What you think about kookie x honeybee(Kookie Monster Bee) 

I've been pondering that for a few days now and was wanting your opinion....


----------



## CannaCole (May 22, 2014)

They always look prettier with 600w off.

Cotton Candy:


THC Bomb:


Tangerine Dream:


Jack Herer:


And.........

Money Shot:


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2014)

What's going on club 6.......


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2014)

giggs, Pie nice
Alligator Kush # 5





al kush #15





all kush #13





BP #7





FB #8





FB #4





All kush #5


----------



## DST (May 22, 2014)

Morning 6, start of week 3 flower for me today in the cab....weeekend is nigh!
DST


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

Just finished a 32 page document in 2 days! I am done for the week and now I can get ready for the "meat roast in the desert" party.

I need to get some trimming done and get some sample packs put together.


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

sounds like a hell of a weekend mo!.

giggles i have never seen such fat pistils in such small numbers, i think you may have a special pheno there, those flowers are gonna be huge purple knuckles. how far in is it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

thank crunchie it's friday and a bank holiday. long weekend of rain ! lolz....


----------



## DST (May 23, 2014)

strangely enough, we get a national holiday on a Thursday....wtf is that all about, bloody Ascension Day on a Thursday, how rude, lol....could he have no ascended on a Friday possibly, how inconsiderate. We also get a holiday on a Sunday here, that's an even bigger, WTF!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

lmao the dutch have it right when it comes to parties man haha be they bank holidays or Queens day


----------



## DST (May 23, 2014)

had to laugh at some tourists (quite a lot by all accounts), who turned up this year on the 30th of April expecting there to be a Queens day party/celebration, too freaking funny, we got a King now douchebags, and his Birthday event was 4 days prior to that! ahahahahaha...FAIL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

hahahaa i wondered if that would flummox a few folks.


----------



## HydroGp (May 23, 2014)

Fucking mosquitoes!!! Damn i hate em! Seems like they are packing a heavy arsenal this year. Its itchin for days and they just got my damn earflip :/
Woooousaaaaaah...
Violator kush and Hawaiian snow just dont know when to stop stretching.. Ill have to get rough later


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 23, 2014)

Looking good 600! 

I was pricing topsoil for my yard and discovered I could buy it cheaper in the bag from lowes than have it delivered from any where else because of mileage charges to my house. So I spent all day yesterday hauling home and spreading 200 40lb bags of topsoil(36 per cu yard) on my front yard to help level it out some. And it still looks like this.

The sad part is I paid for dirt and have 15 acres. Since the back part of the house is just for me and the dogs, I'm just filling it with soil from my grows. I don't care if it takes awhile I'll just have to grow more. It looks pretty funny with the spots of perlite all over.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

Dayum that's some node space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

you'll get there Jimmer. looks good to me! you going to grass seed it?


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll get there Jimmer. looks good to me! you going to grass seed it?


All ready did. It just didn't show up in the pic. This will be a work in progress forever, because when I think I'm almost there the Gf will have more plans. So at this point I'm milking what I want to do, and playing in dirt is fun. My next project is a front flower bed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

that there is a truth of life jimmer! have fun man. i was real jelly of hemlock playing with a big cat digger at his new place, those things are fun


----------



## Javadog (May 23, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Went to the dispensary today and got this:
> 
> View attachment 3158930
> 
> And a public servant was doing his job in front of my house when I got back from the dispensary, so I took care of a li'l bidnez my own damn self with one of the Cheese Candy joints:


LOL. Watch Out! It's the REVENUE MAN!

:0)

JD


----------



## Enwhysea (May 23, 2014)

Javadog said:


> LOL. Watch Out! It's the REVENUE MAN!
> 
> :0)
> 
> JD


 the damn man always trying to stick his flashlight/taser combo up someones asshole


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> sounds like a hell of a weekend mo!.
> 
> giggles i have never seen such fat pistils in such small numbers, i think you may have a special pheno there, those flowers are gonna be huge purple knuckles. how far in is it?


Those are day 20 today. I'm looking forward to this one


----------



## Dezracer (May 23, 2014)

I like the name of the party, Mo. I'm sure it will be a good time and am looking forward to it. Maybe I should pack some buds up too.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 23, 2014)

What up 600?

I need some helping wiring this duct fan. My plug I got for the wall to wire to the duct fan only has two wires and are both the same, color and everything. The duct fan has it's green - ground, black - hot, white - neutral wires. Can someone help me out with what goes where?

Don't want to mess anything up, don't know much about wiring.


----------



## CannaCole (May 23, 2014)

The black and red can go to either wire on the plug. Ground wire can be screwed to metal chassis or something. 

Or just go buy a three pronged plug.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 23, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> The black and red can go to either wire on the plug. Ground wire can be screwed to metal chassis or something.
> 
> Or just go buy a three pronged plug.


I was going to try that, just didn't know what to do with the ground.

Thanks!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 23, 2014)

All is well with the fan. Thanks again bud!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2014)

(a slow day in the 600 so...)

Pretty cool opal found here in Oregon, looks like nebulae in a stellar nursery:



(_pic of the actual nursery_)
*\/\/\/*


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2014)

That's bad ass looking doobs...


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

I love rock hounding! Nature makes such cool things 

What are you smoking today?

Here is my opal:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

It's part of my Erl Dabs pipe:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

Here it is in a wider shot recently:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

well some pics then back to read


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

Nice! What is the weather like there in the south today? We are low 70's here for the last week. So much nicer than the 100 degrees the week before.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

88 to 93ish i had to pick three loads of cabinets up from the painter today and haul them to bfe, so i sweated my ass off. i was in rice country and it is some kind of skeeters down there. Dooie that is bad ass man i love that shit. i have a bunch of crap i picked up a crystal ball in germany.


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

Nice! I got my wife a nice crystal ball for Christmas a couple years ago. We had to search for a year to find the right table to keep it on. It is synthetic quartz so it wasn't too expensive and it is huge!


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2014)

I'm ready to smoke my bday bud!!!

Getting closer, think I might have to stay up until midnight to take a lil toke lol....


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

Happy birthday!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2014)

Now that's a birthday cake I wouldn't mind getting!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i want that for my next BDay!
mine is Quartz mined in Ider-Oberstien Mo.
Happy Bday Giggs


----------



## rocko369 (May 23, 2014)

Check out these babys.bubble bomb clones week 2 my 600s are the shit first grow 7weeks left,let me know what yall think i really appreciate the comments!

Rocko


----------



## Dezracer (May 23, 2014)

My buddy who's house I recently set up a grow at was just over for a bit. I showed him some pics of other people's stuff on here and we burned a bowl in my bong while the vape heated up. Then we sucked down a couple bags/balloons from the vape. Got lit the F up, lol. Not a bad Friday afternoon in my books.


----------



## Figgy (May 23, 2014)

I'm a chocolate lover, but that is by far the best cake I've ever seen!


----------



## dababydroman (May 23, 2014)

sup guys, long time no talk. that's some good lookin pound cake, get it, pound cake. ahahahaha. alright.
so I got off probation.. smokein a bowl of scavaged dank lil buds on my desk and droor hah! found two lil buds, sometimes I get lucky. out of an apple pipe. got a lil seedling bagseed. and sprouting more just to play with until its time to get down to business.. cause I gotta start school so ima move into an apartment idk how im gunna grow these probably gunna have to get a water timer, and just hope I don't get caterpillars cause I wont be around to pick them off.. last season the were a pain in the ass.. gunna have to be proactive with the neem. hope it all goes well.


----------



## dababydroman (May 23, 2014)

doobie brother that opal looks like a bad ass tank with some coral in it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2014)

Bet your glad to be off paper dab.

I know I was when I got off


----------



## dababydroman (May 23, 2014)

hell yea! weight off my shoulders big time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2014)

i know i was i did three years on paper the last time


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2014)

Good to see you around dbd! 

I had one last seed of yours and it now has about 2 weeks or less to go.
The cold winter kept it small, but it has some cherry red in the flowers.
Not like that blood-cherry red one I grew out a while back, but it has some definite dark red colors in it.
Will post pics of it when it's closer.
It hasn't started getting it's swell on yet, but it's looking nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2014)

Heh...
... just had one of those moments where I had a half-smoked joint hanging from my lips for a bit after toking it down, then felt the need for more toke and picked up my bong, uncapped the bowl and brought it up to my mouth with lighter getting ready to fire it up.
That's when the unlit half-joint went into the mouth of the bong, and I realized I was still stoned...


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 23, 2014)

@Mohican : I'm toking Blue Dream today (_forgot to mention it earlier when you'd asked_)


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2014)

10 minutes until my bday!!!!!

Got the bong loaded up and ready....


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2014)

i'm eating a bowl of cheerios,my other bowl will be loading soon for ya giggs.

to funny doobie.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 10 minutes until my bday!!!!!
> 
> Got the bong loaded up and ready....


I believe you have the same Birthday as my wife Many happy returns.....


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2014)

Yep I'm high, it's my birthday and I'll get high if I want....


----------



## DST (May 23, 2014)

Cab at 3 weeks florres





 
A sneaky little Sour kush x caliOrange

deep blue



an' ders more............


----------



## DST (May 24, 2014)

doon button ben (sorry, phone camera) still veggin'

Fireball F2's

moody pics of the cab the other night....


and that is that folks....
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2014)

Happy birthday, gigs!

Will smoke a bowl for you over here, too 

And a happy birthday to Mrs. DST ! 

Here's hoping you two b-day kids have an awesome day!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2014)

Going on a hike tomorrow at Silver Falls, since we missed out last weekend.
Serviced the sidearm so it operates smooth as clarified butter in a hot pan, made 1-lb of gorp (even mix of golden raisins, plain M&M's, peanut M&M's, and Planter's Deluxe Mixed Nuts), sandwich fixin's are ready, nacho Dorito's (mine!) in the bag, Fig Newton's, V-8 juice, water jugs, and the cooler is ready & rarin' to go!
We're going to go under the falls this time, so I'll try and get better pics this time, too.
Will be partly sunny, 10% chance of rain, and between 72f and 75f tomorrow (22c to 24c), so nice hiking weather.
And I'll have some Doobie Snax™ rolled up & ready to go.
Might even stop into a dispensary on the way out of town and pick up some medibles.


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

happy birthday giggs, don't get too stoned now!.

cab looks awesome d, can't believe you still have the cali o floating around in some form.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 24, 2014)

Happy B-day Giggles and Mrs. D.

I'm chopping my baby dog this morning. I think it's a little top heavy. 

It's nice to have a nice frosty dog again after my last harvest. Even if it's small from being grown 1/2 way under cfl's.(the 2 little spots on the leaves help me to make the choice to shop today)


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 24, 2014)

I've really discovered since I started getting up extremely early, how much I enjoy the sunrise and the birds chirping, the 2 things i hated most about the mornings in my drunken daze.

Wanted to add  for D's grow. It always looks so fricken nice.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2014)

Good day folk's, its piss poor weather today, got the house to myself so about time i got this tent finished off. Still at a loss as to what to do about my intake with the tent having no access point's! Never saw something so stupid! Well, as if the dimensions clearly printed on the side of the box wasn't bad enough, i order a bottle of new nute's just for this soil run and the thing comes wrapped in plastic with a sticker giving my name, addy, and BB BLOOM 500 Ml ! What is it with these company's!
Anyway, just caught a quick couple of snap's, the 3 headed Dog has went on to grow normally so long may it last
 looking good 
This is a Southern Charm ive been watching, all the reg. seed plant's ive got are still to show but this one is looking grand!

Sorry for the shan focus!
And a couple Dog's from the Scottie selfie's

Again, not great photography.

Congrat's to giggle's!!!!!!!

DST that's a fine set-up, i love the BIG double serrated fan's on your Deep Blue, looking forward to seeing the F2 fireball's. Ive still to sex the one's i have, but going to put the Platinum Fire and Sweet Stomper right in, they'r on they'r 3rd node.Its only the f.b's and the new Dog im keeping back for snip's, This is just a quick 12/12 run im sneaking in for summer ( if it ever get's going ) It will be my next grow that i'll be able to do away and get back on track. I just got some Jake's Dream's, ( Deep Blue male pheno x Engineer's Dream's ) Jake Blue x J.T.R and some Blue Pitt x Cheese.

Got a little Dog left, im trying to stay off it to get this tent all done but there's one or two thing's that will have to wait and not often i get the house to myself!


----------



## curious old fart (May 24, 2014)

Happy birthday to giggles and Mrs D. and I hope you have a wonderful day.
...the wife's birthday was the 22nd and I'm still here, so I must have done something right.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2014)

I love watching the sunset and sunrise. 

Sometimes those birds though! Around here it's like a game they play with yea...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2014)

So..... It took longer than i expected but we have a running fan/filter 
 
Its not pretty, but its working a charm, definitely better ( quieter ) this way and still pulling enough to pull in the side's. Just need to cut open one of the air vent's to fit ducting from an intake. Was thinking cutting an X shape will work better than a circle, then tape it up, should do the job but pain in the arse man!
Just finish off this number and back to it afore T time's! Got to get my veg cab back together too, but that's just a case of hanging the light and sticking the wee yin's in


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

Happy bday to Mrs. Dst hope y'all and giggs have nice day. You got any big plains with the old lady tonight?


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I love watching the sunset and sunrise.
> 
> Sometimes those birds though! Around here it's like a game they play with yea...


If I posted video's on youtube, I'd post 1 of my kitten chasing the blue jays around every morning. It's to the point when they get him in a tree they start flying around him and he falls all in the tree.. I swear it's like a cartoon, not to mention he's clumsy as all to begin with.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2014)

Thanks to all the folks who came over today! It was great fun. . I think most of you look in here. It was great to see some again and meet new folks too. 

I think I'm ready for my umpteenth bag for the day.


----------



## Dezracer (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for having us! And yes, there were lots of bags consumed today. A few bowls were smoked too 
I had a good time, got to share my weed, got to take home samples of other's weed and am stoked to have met some new people today. I took a picture of the counter today that I will post as long as it's cool with you SG. For now though I'll post a pic of my loot from today. Got some sativas, hybrids, some candies and even some seeds!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

sounds like a great time guys.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2014)

Just got back from our little jaunt 

(cleverly disguised paper bag that no one would suspect of having cannabis in it)

 

 
 

A double-selfie under the falls


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2014)

... cont'd...

        

And a doobie while exiting the park to go home...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

that is great doobie i miss the waterfalls in GA


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2014)

Me too. 
We almost made it to the 2nd falls in the park (there are 10 in total), but our legs were giving out, so it'll give us something to shoot for the next hike.

Feels good to put boots on the ground again, though.
Time to toke, and then eat!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks for having us! And yes, there were lots of bags consumed today. A few bowls were smoked too
> I had a good time, got to share my weed, got to take home samples of other's weed and am stoked to have met some new people today. I took a picture of the counter today that I will post as long as it's cool with you SG. ]


Dez,

It was good to meet you man! I just got done doin some clean up. LOL. YOu would not believe the loot I was left.. LOL! Most of what was left on the counter. Go ahead and post that pic of the counter. I dont think there is anything that was personal out that could be in the shot.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 24, 2014)

You Cali guys are lucky to have so many so close


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> You Cali guys are lucky to have so many so close



Agreed. JIg should be super stoked. Not only did he go home with alot of herb he also went home with a whole new garden.  Looking for him to post up. Probably has a big smile on his face right now.. LOL

I dont even want to post all the party favors I ended up with. I am SET for a while now.. LOL.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> You Cali guys are lucky to have so many so close


LUCKY!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

just saw this someone give me a like soon, haha

Likes Received:
666


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

good looking out SG


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

i just finished getting the breeding cab in and put together. i put the fan for the kessil garden back and ran the 4in duct. i have to get a piece to get it to the charcoal box. still have to face it and the new veg garden. will be cloning on top of the breeding cab so i have to hang lights for them and the cab it's self. took some pics and will put them up tomorrow.


----------



## Dezracer (May 25, 2014)

This was the counter at one point during the day at SG's place.


----------



## hippy132 (May 25, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Going on a hike tomorrow at Silver Falls, since we missed out last weekend.
> Serviced the sidearm so it operates smooth as clarified butter in a hot pan, made 1-lb of gorp (even mix of golden raisins, plain M&M's, peanut M&M's, and Planter's Deluxe Mixed Nuts), sandwich fixin's are ready, nacho Dorito's (mine!) in the bag, Fig Newton's, V-8 juice, water jugs, and the cooler is ready & rarin' to go!
> We're going to go under the falls this time, so I'll try and get better pics this time, too.
> Will be partly sunny, 10% chance of rain, and between 72f and 75f tomorrow (22c to 24c), so nice hiking weather.
> ...


Is it that dangerous up there in Oregon that u need sidearm?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Is it that dangerous up there in Oregon that u need sidearm?


we take one in the woods down here in the swamp


----------



## supchaka (May 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> This was the counter at one point during the day at SG's place.
> View attachment 3161765


There's mo's avatar pic! It's like where's Waldo. I'm glad I made it out, was nice meeting some more folks from riu.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 25, 2014)

It was good to meet you Chaka! The Cherry Pie was really nice. Good to know what to expect. Thanks for the Shark Shock. I am looking forward to giving it a shot. 

Jig took one of those and 3 mk ultra and the rest of what I had in extras. 

Was really great to get people together for a little while. I am grateful we have that freedom in this state.


----------



## rocko369 (May 25, 2014)

Need help?running 2 600 hps on week 3of flowering temps are 78,79 degrees using ac in a closet but closet is pretty big in height and in lenght using roots organic for soil and general hydroponic organic nutes.need to know what the hell is this problem poping up leaves have brown spots!please help!tried adding cal. Mag. On a foliar feed,3 days ago.

Rocko


----------



## SomeGuy (May 25, 2014)

Rocko,

When I see any spots on my leaves I look for mites. They hide on the underside of he leaves. Hard to see in the pics due to the HPS.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

i would check the under side for bugs


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

haha great minds think alike


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2014)

it looks like the residue from your foliar spray caused some water burn.


cof


----------



## rocko369 (May 25, 2014)

Sorry no mites in site,using magnifying glass and its only happening on one out of 8 any other suggestions?

Rocko


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Is it that dangerous up there in Oregon that u need sidearm?


with it being and election year, there are all kinds of dangerous politicians on the loose...you can't be too careful.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2014)

Ok 6 I need some help planning something here. In September I'm gonna be getting hitched and I'm going to be gone for 10 days as the honey moon is afterwards so I'm trying to figure out the best way to keep my girls watered. I was thinking a mini irrigation system but I'm not even sure on all what I would need or what the best heads are or anything.

If any of ya got any ideas I'm open to all ideas cuz I'm not sure what to do lol.

edit- I found this and the reviews seem ok. I'm wondering if it would work...

http://www.amazon.com/Claber-8053-4-Programs-Automatic-Watering/dp/B000U5YFR4


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

i am having a guy i do my outdoor with coming over to water in july. i will be gone for 10 days myself, so i would like to know more too.


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2014)

Yea I don't think that system I found will work cuz it only does 4oz a day to the plants, hmm I'd need to put like 10 to each plant lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2014)

put it on a different timer or make it cycle more than once per day.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

there was something on the rols thread they where like bimat or some such. it was a watering head that would water when needed.


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> put it on a different timer or make it cycle more than once per day.
> 
> 
> cof


That would work if it ran off electricity lol, it runs off a 9v battery, it's all self-contained. So that's why I would have to put multiple sprinklers in each one. 

I'm looking at making my own and buying the heads, do you think 2GPH is to much?


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2014)

10 ounces times how many plants?


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> 10 ounces times how many plants?
> 
> 
> cof


At the time it will be anywhere from 15-25....


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Is it that dangerous up there in Oregon that u need sidearm?


Well, there are black bear & cougars living in the park where we hiked.
The odds of running into one are probably 1,000,000 to 1.
I'm more worried about the two-legged animals on the trails.

Whenever I go out hiking, I'm strapped for whatever comes my way.

Down here in Oregon, I feel comfortable with just a sidearm (pistol), but when hiking back home in Alaska, I'd carry one of the following: a 12-ga. pump, a .303 rifle with military rounds, a .44-40 Marlin lever action, .44-mag Redhawk, etc..

I'm sure nothing will ever happen while hiking, but'd rather carry a few pounds of insurance against getting eaten by a bear, stomped by a moose, or killed by human animals than risk becoming a fatal statistic.
Another of my BS credos: you don't have to GET ready if you ARE ready.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

that 44 mag redhawk is the finest pistol i have ever shot and i have shot a lot a guns


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2014)

Definitely my favorite, too.
When you need to reach out and touch something: .44 Redhawk gets it done.


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> there was something on the rols thread they where like bimat or some such. it was a watering head that would water when needed.


I think that that was "blumat".

They are a water wicking system.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> At the time it will be anywhere from 15-25....


Using 20 plants you would need 2 1/2 gallons per day which would require a 2 gph pump to run for 1 1/4 hours.
A 5 gph pump will do the job in 1/2 hour.
You'll need a 30 gallon, or larger, reservoir.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2014)

Pretty cool vid here.
Helps if you're toking while watching (what DOESN'T that help!?  )


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2014)

I liked the library books.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 25, 2014)

The frog was hilarious. 

JAMMIN'!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

i liked the lizard and the plain


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 25, 2014)

I've had a lot of days like the elephant's, so I got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've had a lot of days like the elephant's, so I got a good laugh out of that one.


had to watch it againto funny


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2014)

I liked them all really lol, maybe I'm just really stoned....


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2014)

@genuity you around bro.....


----------



## DST (May 26, 2014)

Bit freaked out, our little one decided to doa Fosbery flop off the changing table, ffs....broke his fall with his head naturally!!! So he's spent the night in hospital all wired up and being monitored. Wife sent me a msg earlier as she stayed with him at the hospital to say the checks had gone ok...hopefully he'll be able to come home. I don't think I have heard my wife scream so loud in her whole life. Man it's hard with these little yins, they can break your heart in a second.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2014)

Dang, poor little guy!
Hope he & the Mrs. get home soon.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2014)

I'm sure he'll be ok. Our thoughts are with you all. Remind wife she's a good mom. I'm so sorry for you. Fucking hurts to see them so scared.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 26, 2014)

Poor little D. I hope he's O.K. and comes home soon.


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2014)

They open doors we can never shut.

I am very sorry to hear that you and the wife had to suffer such a shock.

JD


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2014)

Bad news about the boy D, hope hes ok. I was dropped as a baby so my mum always used to say lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2014)

my girl fell off the monkey bars as a little one. shit will scare the hell out of you. hope all is well D


----------



## DST (May 26, 2014)

Hey peeps, we're all back home now. Wow that was a scary one.,...more for us than the wee Yin. My god when he started to spew afterwards it was like return of the Exorcist! Really put the craps up us. I was super impressed with the Dutch health care though. We just got a taxi down to Accident and Emergency/Spoed dienst and they had us in a room within half an hour....the kids ward was something to behold, looked amazing really with all the activity centres, massive widescreen TV that Abramovic would have been happy with on his Yacht (remind me to tell you that story), and just such nice people to boot....I don't think he wanted to come home, ahaha. Anyway, thanks for all the posts folks, Jig the wife is calm again and I think she's got her head round that it wasn't her fault and accidents do happen.

And Mr West, that explains a lot, lmfao...

p.s loved the photo shoot thing Jig, was it just the one collage thing or was there more? I kept clicking on things and getting other peoples family photocs coming up


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2014)

tell your son that he has to wear a cape before taking flying lessons. I'm glad that everyone is okay.


cof


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2014)

DST said:


> Bit freaked out, our little one decided to doa Fosbery flop off the changing table, ffs....broke his fall with his head naturally!!! So he's spent the night in hospital all wired up and being monitored. Wife sent me a msg earlier as she stayed with him at the hospital to say the checks had gone ok...hopefully he'll be able to come home. I don't think I have heard my wife scream so loud in her whole life. Man it's hard with these little yins, they can break your heart in a second.


this will not be the last,boys seem to love falling on they head..it's good they are so strong,and new bones and all,good fluid on the brain....lil kids are super strong.
i know if i fall on my head right now today.....it would not be good...hell if i turn my back the wrong way it's over for the week..

make sure to rub his neck,just for the stiffness...


----------



## DST (May 26, 2014)

lmfao, I know the feeling Gen, bend down to pick something up and I am physio for 2 months and good suggestion on the neck rub.....

crash helmut inbound for him I think cof.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2014)

There's a ton more D. We get the CD of the shots soon. She just posted some previews on FB.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2014)

Love that pic!!! She's like a grown up girl now mate happy days J.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2014)

Me and her are gonna get a week together starting tomorrow. Wife off to NYC for business. I'm excited/ nervous.

And I have some clones... guess I'll grow again.


----------



## Dezracer (May 26, 2014)

I was talking with wifey about doing a vertical grow in my room before tearing it all down this morning. She's not against the idea, like I thought she would be, so it looks like I'll be in the market for some clones myself pretty quick here. I want fem seed or clones for this run so I can maximize my yield. I'm going to get my flower room ready for a run before getting any clones.
I need to hang the cooltube, set up the screen and connect the exhaust and then I'm ready. Stoked!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 26, 2014)

Good dez! None of my cuts are big enough to take more from yet or I would help stock your garden. What's your time frame?


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2014)

White Widow day 43.


----------



## Dezracer (May 26, 2014)

I don't know yet about a time frame as it all came about this morning. I may see about taking cuts from my buddy's place but it would be dope to have some different strains too. I will probably only take cuts of the Hericheese since we know which ones they are and I have yet to have one hermie on me. Those plants should show sex soon.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

@jigfresh - Look at that face she is making! I can see the wheels turning! You are going to have your hands full 

@DST - Our first daughter was in a walker (chair thing with wheels) and went screaming through the kitchen and right through the screen door and off the porch on to the cement head first. Our second daughter was in her baby carrier and it fell off the counter and landed upside down. Had the same dreadful feeling you described. Babies are designed to bounce.

@DoobieBrother - Showed my wife the picture and she said "Is that Gold and Silver falls?" and I just looked at her like "how do you know that"!


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2014)

Vancouver is looking good.....


*Canada vending machines pop out marijuana*
*Thanks to a federal court ruling that overturned Ottawa's recent attempt at regulating the drug, pot stores thrive. Customers have to be 19 or older and show a medical need.*
AFP RELAXNEWS
Monday, May 26, 2014, 9:21 AM

A
A
A
584







Share this URL




AFP PHOTO/Don MacKinnon A patron makes a selection of one of the bags of marijuana in a vending machine at the BC Pain Society in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada, May 12, 2014.
The vending machines at a Vancouver storefront look ordinary -- but instead of spitting out gum or snacks, for a few coins they deliver medical marijuana.

For Can$4, the brightly lit "gumball" machine drops a plastic ball filled with the so-called "Cotton Candy" variety of the drug. The "Purple Kush" option costs Can$6.

But the really good stuff, said proprietor Chuck Varabioff, is "Pink Kush," available from another machine the size of a fridge that delivers a wide range of marijuana in plastic bags heat-sealed for hygiene.

His British Columbia Pain Society is one of about 400 pot stores -- which call themselves medical marijuana dispensaries -- in the western Canadian city.

They're all part of a booming medical marijuana industry that operates in a legal gray zone since a federal court ruling recently overturned Ottawa's latest attempt to regulate its distribution.

Under the new regulatory regime, as of April 1, some 30,000 home-based growing operations and distributors across Canada are to be replaced by fewer but larger commercial operations.

Many of the smaller growers and distributors, particularly in westernmost British Columbia province, however, refused to step aside.

The drug is illegal outside of the new regime, Vancouver police said in March, but it's not one of the force's top priorities, which are instead focused on violent and predatory drug traffickers, gangs and hard drugs including cocaine, heroin and methamphetamine.

"Medical marijuana dispensaries operating today in Vancouver do not meet these criteria," the police warning said.

Official city policy -- and to a lesser degree British Columbia government policy -- tackles all illegal drugs as a health instead of a criminal issue.

The use of marijuana for medicinal purposes was effectively legalized in Canada in 1999, and its use has been expanded through a series of court challenges.

Calls are now growing to also decriminalize recreational marijuana use -- which Canada has prohibited since 1923.

*- 'Pain is gone' -*

The medical dispensaries are relatively new.

For generations, pot has been produced and sold here as a street drug, including by gangs, and fueled a vibrant underground economy.

A decade-old study by an economist for the libertarian Fraser Institute think tank estimated the street value of the weed at Can$7 billion a year in British Columbia.

Back at the British Columbia Pain Society, customers have to be 19 or older, and are required to show a signed form from a medical professional -- such as a physician or naturopath -- to enter the fenced area where the marijuana is sold.

They can take their purchase away, or smoke it at a large table with an air filtration system.

Justin Johnson sat at the table and inhaled deeply from a bong -- a glass pipe contraption.

"I feel stoned, slightly euphoric, a little anxious," he said with a little smile.

"And immediately all the pain I have is gone."

Johnson said he has relied on marijuana to reduce pain since injuring his back lifting a heavy box of potatoes in his former job as a chef.

He now works as a pot advocate and is currently setting up a new storefront for the British Columbia Pain Society.

British Columbia Pain Society director Varabioff said the shiny new vending machines and a second storefront for the business are just the start of his big plans.

He hopes to install marijuana vending machines in nursing homes and medical clinics.

Varabioff said he's a businessman who does not smoke pot because he has asthma, but supports its medical use after watching an elderly relative suffer in pain.


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/canada-vending-machines-pop-marijuana-article-1.1805657#ixzz32rGDWPCS


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2014)

I love it when people try and pretend they're unfamiliar with the terminology: "_*... inhaled deeply from a bong -- a glass pipe contraption.*_"
The only people who don't know what a bong is, and what you smoke in it, are people who don't really need to know (little kids).


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2014)

Like :

In today's fast-paced society, many people are turning to cannabis as a remedy for many things, both physical and mental.
People prefer to smoke "_dank_", also called "_skunk_", which is a cannabis plant that exhibits strong odors.
Some people prefer to smoke "_joints_", also called "_doobies_" or, more commonly, "_jazz cigarettes_", which is minced cannabis material rolled into paper tubes, much like a cigarette, to which a small flame is applied to one end as air is sucked through the opposite side (to prevent burning of the lips) until a self-sustaining coal ember is established on the "_lit_" end so that marijuana smoke is generated for inhalation, also referred to as a "_toke_" or a "_hit_" by some of the more hardcore cannabis aficionados.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 26, 2014)

My dogs are becoming hams!


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2014)

hahahaha^^^big baby


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2014)

The one on the left jimmer is huge! lol4

Looks like they eat well haha. Must get the munchies a lot


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The one on the left jimmer is huge! lol4
> 
> Looks like they eat well haha. Must get the munchies a lot


The big one will go to the fridge and start pawing at it for food.lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My dogs are becoming hams!View attachment 3163019


Heh, put a bowler on the big guy and a straw hat on the right-side one and call them Laurel & Hardy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2014)

*Well! This is another fine mess you've gotten us into!*


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2014)

Haha thats great jimmer and doobie that shit made me crack up!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2014)

love that doobie! jimmer that is to funny i could see that.


----------



## Figgy (May 26, 2014)

Damn jimmer, that's a fat ass boxer! Time for a diet.


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2014)

Just a qwiso run I did with jar rinse, shit taste so good!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 26, 2014)

In fact, I think I saw jimmer's dogs peddling weed outside my local Mooby's last week!


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Buddy Christ!


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2014)

Fuck I wish we still had rep!!! 

+rep to you doobie! Holy fuck that shit is funny!!!


----------



## DST (May 27, 2014)

Morning my mad friends.


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2014)

Good morning peeps.
It’s a fine day, 
people open windows. 
They leave the houses, 
just for a short while.
Da da da da da di da da da.


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2014)

Erhm.. Carry on..


----------



## DST (May 27, 2014)

.......naughty


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> *Well! This is another fine mess you've gotten us into!*
> 
> View attachment 3163205


Doobie I LOVE IT ! When my girl gets home I'm going to see if she can extract it in full form. That will be a wall hanging for sure when she see's it. I have kids she doesn't and them 2 are spoiled worse than any kid by here.

That was before I seen silent bob and jay, extremely funny shiet right there. I'm with doc on the +++++++++REP. The funny part is the dog in my avatar lets my kids dress her up. She even has a tiger print leather winter coat.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 27, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Damn jimmer, that's a fat ass boxer! Time for a diet.


We have tried everything with that dog. We have even mixed pumpkin in with her food on request of the vet to satisfy her. It got to the point of, when we force I diet on her, she's miserable and whining the whole time. So we figure she only haves a couple more years to go so why not let her be happy. I still keep her in check with what she eats just a very strict regimen.


----------



## Dezracer (May 27, 2014)

I started getting my room ready by hanging the cooltube and running the ducting. I'm not really happy with having the filter there because it's so tall. It might stay where it is though because it frees up floor space. It puts the center of the bulb at 44" from the floor and that seems too high to me. I'd like it to be lower than that.


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2014)

LOL Glad the car was so dirty and the ride was only a few minutes


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2014)

The 2-pm Breakfast of Champions:

A big bowl of Bleeseberry Kush, ready to be rolled into a couple of fatties:


----------



## SomeGuy (May 27, 2014)

Dez,

I think it looks good man. You will have more headroom just by having the light vertical. You can always lift the plants a bit. 

Hydro,

You crazy. Not even here would I ride like that. LOL


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2014)

Lemon Skunk day 44. Ouu ive missed it so much..
 
White Widow day 44.


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2014)

Haha i did throw a t-shirt over the plants before riding out


----------



## rocko369 (May 27, 2014)

First grow tell me what you think id really appriciate it week 3

Rock got these pics from the bottom wit the lights off


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2014)

mobile home.....na......mobile grow...yes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2014)

*Blammo!!*
(ran a little shy on joint #2, but what the heck)


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2014)

looking good,real good..i been out of flower for a week,and this damn hash is not nice on the day....


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2014)

I've lost half of my grow to hermie's this round, so am smoking the culled ones after they've dried.
The Bleeseberry Kush is very unstable, but really good smoke.
Ironically, no nanners or seed pods on the Dog, so I'm happy about that.
Another week to go before the chop.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2014)

Things had been going smoothly a month ago, so I wasn't checking for nanners for a few days, and just watered & checked for pests.
Then I opened the tent to the horrifying sight of a 3-foot tall Bleeseberry Kush that was nothing but balls from the bottom to the top, and some of the pods were opening up.
I didn't even take the time to take a pic, just carefully extracted it and bagged it up tight and into the garbage.
I have NO idea how 32 other plants in a vertical scrog jam packed together didn't get knocked up.


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

genuity said:


> looking good,real good..i been out of flower for a week,and this damn hash is not nice on the day....


Bro me to, I washed all my jars and shit last night lol. I've got bout an oz drying but I'm not sure if that will make it to the next chop.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2014)

You got huge balls hydro


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2014)

Hahaha ive been told so all my life and it was really true. lol until i got surgery and had alot of bloodvessels and such closed. Now its just hanging tee bags with pebbles


----------



## RL420 (May 27, 2014)

RL420 said:


> My first 600w grow, Goji OG 43 days flowering. Click thumbnails for larger image.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148495 View attachment 3148496 View attachment 3148497 View attachment 3148498



Goji OG Harvest, 8.25 ounces off one plant. 2nd row is some bubble hash i attempted to make, tell me how i did or give me some tips if you see any problems!

     <--- Dried and curing Goji OG


----------



## rocko369 (May 27, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> First grow tell me what you think id really appriciate it week 3
> 
> Rock got these pics from the bottom wit the lights off


Turned off hps

Rocko


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2014)

Looks good to me buddy.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2014)

RL420 said:


> Goji OG Harvest, 8.25 ounces off one plant. 2nd row is some bubble hash i attempted to make, tell me how i did or give me some tips if you see any problems!
> 
> View attachment 3163854 View attachment 3163855 View attachment 3163856 View attachment 3163857 View attachment 3163863 <--- Dried and curing Goji OG
> View attachment 3163858 View attachment 3163859 View attachment 3163860 View attachment 3163861 View attachment 3163862


im the in-house bud inspector,and it's your time for bud/hash inspection

send all to:
ME
024-024
yellow brick rd
cannabis,usa 00600


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

I used to live on Yellow brick rd lol.

I don't think were in KS anymore toto.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2014)

Dude... that shit is strait CRAZY!!!! Thought my friend was full of shit back in the day. Turned the album on when the lion roared for the third time and holy shit. So glad I didn't take acid that night. Might have been too much.


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... that shit is strait CRAZY!!!! Thought my friend was full of shit back in the day. Turned the album on when the lion roared for the third time and holy shit. So glad I didn't take acid that night. Might have been too much.


Haha jig I used to eat shrooms all the time and watch that shit. 

Good time, good times....


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2014)

I saw mortal kombat in the theater on acid way back. That was the most visual acid I ever took, so the movie was super fun. Especially the see through hologram guy.

like you said. Good times...







I'm feeling a bit old at the moment haha


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

Haha I feel old to, just had my bday 3 days ago and I swear I was dead to the world until noon the next day.


----------



## rocko369 (May 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Looks good to me buddy.


Thanks bro appreciate it!

Rocko


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

My Bro went to see Videodrome on Acid Jig.

Baaaaad Idea, I would have thought. Cronenberg is hard 
on the mind when straight. But they loved it. Freaks!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (May 27, 2014)

I never got into watching movies tooo much on Acid. Did do the wiz of oz and pink floyd together. Total floyd fan... LOL I mostly liked to be out hiking etc.. when frying if possible. Did so much acid in Southern Utah it is really ridiculous. 

I haven't tripped since that time and probably wont again... Been about 15+ yrs though. 

When I did it.... I did alot. Just like everything else...LOL!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2014)

The last time I did acid, a buddy & me watched "Heavy Metal", "Escape From New York", and "Highlander".
All VHS rentals, as there was no such thing as a DVD yet.
Tripped for almost 24 hours.


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2014)

The last time I had acid was when "the Love Boat" was on....only time it made sense.


cof


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

Ah, the spring-board to "Fantasy Island"!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

last time was new years 2000 for me.


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

Last time I had acid was hmm about a year ago lol.


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

I can grow pretty much any mushroom, but will stick to the exotic gourmets,
as I want a squad when I travel. A team is good. I will gather with friends in time. 

JD


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 27, 2014)

I don't even know where to begin. Shrooms don't get me where I really want to go when I want to trip. Any more I end up curled in a ball in the corner of the room because I've made this statement to somebody like JAVADOG. I love my acid more specific family fluff but limit my self because of bounce back time. I'm the idiot you see that eats a ten strip and wants more! I have done thumb prints in the crystal lsd more than once. The best part is I got my final grades today and ended up with an overall 3.85 for both semesters, all that L couldn't have been that bad.


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

Man I wish I had some shrooms right now, my girl wants to try them so bad. She's never tried and she's been pestering me about them. But I don't trust anyone around here so unless I want to grow them I'm sol.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

i have i great spot


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Last time I had acid was hmm about a year ago lol.





Javadog said:


> I can grow pretty much any mushroom, but will stick to the exotic gourmets,
> as I want a squad when I travel. A team is good. I will gather with friends in time.
> 
> JD


Where is a good site to learn from.


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Where is a good site to learn from.


Get at me in private and I'll hook you up bro.


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

The Shroomery is the most active (I am a Mod there, but have not been on in too long)
Myco-Tek is very nice family-group.
Mycotopia is the gray beards.

Get a Golden Teacher spore syringe from Sporeworks, Hawks Eye, or Ralphster and go for it.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> The Shroomery is the most active (I am a Mod there, but have not been on in too long)
> Myco-Tek is very nice family-group.
> Mycotopia is the gray beards.
> 
> ...


i am a cheep ass and make my own


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

There you go jimmer java got yea.

I wasn't sure how the rules were on sharing other sites...


----------



## supchaka (May 27, 2014)

Pornhub.com redtube.com 4tube.com since we're talking about sharing sites... I haven't had a need to venture beyond those 3 in several years!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

we never make it past the first one


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

Youporn.com
Porn.com
Tube8.com
Xhamster.com

The list is endless....


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Ah, the spring-board to "Fantasy Island"!


Ah, Da plane, da plane.....Thanks for reminding me of the other half of the Friday night duo that made sense that one time.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

A tattoo of tattoo....


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 27, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Pornhub.com redtube.com 4tube.com since we're talking about sharing sites... I haven't had a need to venture beyond those 3 in several years!


I just google what I want I can choose form 1000 of videos from 1000 of sites. If I watch the small version the Gf never knows.


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

Smiles Everyone!


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2014)

(still works!)


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> (still works!)


atleast on yahoo


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 27, 2014)

What is this "porn" you speak of?

According to whois, if you hurry, you can register these domains before some other lucky primate flogger does:

The following domains are available through our preferred partners. Select domains below for more information. (3rd party site)

MonkeySpank.at
MonkeySpank.be
MonkeySpank.ch
MonkeySpank.cn
MonkeySpank.co.uk
MonkeySpank.de
MonkeySpank.dk
MonkeySpank.es
MonkeySpank.eu
MonkeySpank.fr
MonkeySpank.in
MonkeySpank.it
MonkeySpank.jp
MonkeySpank.mx
MonkeySpank.nl
MonkeySpank.pl
MonkeySpank.ru
MonkeySpank.se
MonkeySpank.tw


----------



## DST (May 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I started getting my room ready by hanging the cooltube and running the ducting. I'm not really happy with having the filter there because it's so tall. It might stay where it is though because it frees up floor space. It puts the center of the bulb at 44" from the floor and that seems too high to me. I'd like it to be lower than that. View attachment 3163701


Dez, I think you will be fine mate. I have mine the same way and I am using a 10 inch can so it's pretty high. I like it actually as you can then keep the pots below the line of light (well, more so than when level) which means less heating of the pots and cooler roots, less water evaporation, etc, etc. 

funny acid/shroom talk.....don't think I could go down that yellow brick road again, been too long now. We use to get loads of liberty caps around where I grew up...fields of youngsters walking around bent over with plastic bags


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)




----------



## dababydroman (May 28, 2014)

iv been here five years and I just now got an avatar lol


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2014)

Here's a bass cover of it by one of my favorite internet bassists:


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

3:51 - drink some coffee!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Tony Levin






One of my all time favorites with Paula Cole


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2014)

Great version! /\/\/\/\

I'm currently finishing up doing a complete setup on my bass tonight.
String height is set (neck bow set), saddle heights are set, nut depths are adjusted, and all that's left is a few minutes to set the intonation.
Then tune it, and play for a bit.


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2014)

Little break due to loads wax and cream, also think I have a magnesium Def here's sum the wax we blasted yesterday, I tho a 0.1 dab was big till I seen them doing gram dabs on youtube


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

gram dabs. dunno if my head would cope with that.


----------



## budolskie (May 28, 2014)

A don't think I could the .1 we had each yesterday done some damage like another 9times that amount on top could be a waste but I'm up for trying a .5 dab haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

hahaha you crack on n let us know how you get on man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

Woof!


----------



## Figgy (May 28, 2014)

All this shroom talk, and I just tossed about 20 spore prints of some golden teachers when I cleaned out the closet for the grow tent. Haven't grown them in years, and actually threw out about 2oz when I got tired of them. The 30 gallon perlite bag came in handy though for the soil mix so not everything was wasted.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2014)

could not help my self,had to pop some (classic seeds) *hawaiian skunk x romulan
*
should be good.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 28, 2014)

Been a while since popped on here..
SinMint GSC
 

Firedog (Wifi x Aliendog) 

Sin City Blue Petrol


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 28, 2014)

I found this girl this morning. (thc bomb auto in veg area)

Here's some random shots I took while I had my camera in the shed.


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

I'm bout ready to order some ladybugs and unleash them to the garden.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2014)

RL420 said:


> Goji OG Harvest, 8.25 ounces off one plant. 2nd row is some bubble hash i attempted to make, tell me how i did or give me some tips if you see any problems!
> 
> View attachment 3163854 View attachment 3163855 View attachment 3163856 View attachment 3163857 View attachment 3163863 <--- Dried and curing Goji OG
> View attachment 3163858 View attachment 3163859 View attachment 3163860 View attachment 3163861 View attachment 3163862


 how long did you veg and what size container?


----------



## RL420 (May 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> how long did you veg and what size container?



Veg was a good 35-40 days i can't remember, I should start documenting my veg's again obviously lol. Container was a 2x4 cement mixing tub i used as a flood table, the plant was in a 6 inch netpot in the hydroton


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2014)

R.I.P


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm bout ready to order some ladybugs and unleash them to the garden.....


That 1 was free of charge. 1 of my fans I use to bring fresh air in broke 3 days ago, so I've been opening the door for fresh air and to keep temps down. My new fan should be here tomorrow and not to soon.


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> That 1 was free of charge. 1 of my fans I use to bring fresh air in broke 3 days ago, so I've been opening the door for fresh air and to keep temps down. My new fan should be here tomorrow and not to soon.


Free is always good, but I'm wanting lots of them lol.

Oh and jimmer I emailed you back....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

root pr0n


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

Is that DWC in a party cup?


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Is that DWC in a party cup?


Ha I was wondering the same thing but I got sidetracked and never asked. 

Let's here this don....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

hahah almost it's a little bigger it's a pot noodle cup (ramen to you guys) maybe about 12-14 ounce. it's in 26 litres now. not a moment too soon, i was topping the 'res' off every day. was only an inch or so in the bottom with nutes in when i opened it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> R.I.P
> View attachment 3164546


Hmmph...
... all kinds of "news articles" in the list over on yahoo.com: football player troubles, celebrities without panties, the possible return of Goldberg to the WWE, etc., etc., etc., ad infintum, ad hoc, ad nausea...
... and WAY down near the bottom, in a tiny little one line blurb, I see the Maya Angelou notice of death.
What a fucked up place we live in...


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

society does not value real knowledge any longer. sex and sports and me, me, me.... 

Education and understanding are the only way to get out of all this crap we have going but it has less importance than virtually everything else...

sorry.... rant over. Great woman she was.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

I felt the same way when Shirley Temple and Mickey Rooney passed. And they were not nearly the caliber of person historically as MA.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Opium for the masses. Keeps them from realizing how fucked they are!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

I have "Zack" de la Rocha voice in my head.. (rage against the machine) 


*"WAKE UP!!!"*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

for some reason i hear RATM and think of Snot. have to listen to both.


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> could not help my self,had to pop some (classic seeds) *hawaiian skunk x romulan
> *
> should be good.


Romulan is one of those famous breeds that I need to find...
...and crosses from reputable sources might be my best chance.

I look forward to seeing them.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2014)

I have seeds from it...not much taste or smell....not well received.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I have seeds from it...not much taste or smell....not well received.
> 
> 
> cof


it is all so strong now taste and smell are so important.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I have seeds from it...not much taste or smell....not well received.
> 
> 
> cof


was it just romulan?

i never had it,hope this cross turns out good.


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2014)

Interesting...well, I am betting that there are stinky phenos too.

Crossing fingers.

JD


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2014)

oh'yea baby.....got me a LED,for my clones
 
 
 
3 AA batts..stepping my game up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2014)

i dont like crap with batteries they always run out when i am out, or will have the wrong size


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2014)

The romulan that I have is from Vancouver. It was the strongest one they carried at that time....2009, I think. Lots of thc under the bridge (of my nose) since then.


cof


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2014)

yea,this thing has some cheap batts in it,bout to put some pink bunnies in it...lol...
see how bright it gets...i'm getting closer to getting me an LED light.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2014)

in the past month i went from none to four totaling 516 watts plus the cfls and the six still. i put two kessils in where the 500 watts of cfls where and the plants did much better. they only pull 180 watts for the two and the temps came way down.


----------



## moondance (May 28, 2014)

Good Evening 600 Club, I thought I would post a few pics tonight of what I have going on. I also need to give a shout out to Flaming Pie, without her thread the tent would have never been this full. MD
Flower Tent

Veg tent - WW mother, Snow Dog, BASH & Satellite Cindy's from Oregon Green Seed CO.


----------



## moondance (May 28, 2014)

Then we have a few AutoBerry's in with the tomatoes outside shhh don't tell anyone LOL. MD


----------



## DST (May 29, 2014)

Some erl I made out of buds and odds and sods....


and because I know there are some "pussy" lovers out there...ssssh, don't tell the wife dam you Hydro, look what you started

Peace and Pussy's,
DST


----------



## HydroGp (May 29, 2014)

Morning lads. Shh dont tell the wife. hahaa


----------



## welshwizzard (May 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I have seeds from it...not much taste or smell....not well received.
> 
> 
> cof


This, Romulan is the cross to add yield and not touch the taste of the cross for me!


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2014)

I crossed a Romulan with a nice chronic i had. not tried the Chromulan f1s yet.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2014)

mr west said:


> I crossed a Romulan with a nice chronic i had. not tried the Chromulan f1s yet.


whats wrong with you,pop them beans west........


----------



## HydroGp (May 29, 2014)

Damnit! Just took a zip of some yesterday milk.. Bradr..
I repotted some more of the girls going outside. Gave up on hole diggin and now i just give them all a 20L pot. But im at 15 20l pots now(Still some 20 plants to go) and im beginning to think ill have a problem getting them water.. Also left perlite out in hopes of an extra day without having to water. Also i intend to put them in the holes already dug to keep the sun from heating the pots so that water evaporates. Blarb blarb i feel inhibited in my writing skills as im feeling the bong after a long day at a child's birthday party 
How many liters of water would you give a 20l pot?
 
Bhut Orange Copenhagen.
 
Fatali
 
Hot Burrito
 
Get em poppin west!


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2014)

Since don was talking bout roots I thought I'd show some porn as well...


Kookie remix day 6 in cloner


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

Cpl pics in the veg tent, Exo clone only, Dog, and Deep blue x Engineers dream.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Damnit! Just took a zip of some yesterday milk.. Bradr..
> I repotted some more of the girls going outside. Gave up on hole diggin and now i just give them all a 20L pot. But im at 15 20l pots now(Still some 20 plants to go) and im beginning to think ill have a problem getting them water.. Also left perlite out in hopes of an extra day without having to water. Also i intend to put them in the holes already dug to keep the sun from heating the pots so that water evaporates. Blarb blarb i feel inhibited in my writing skills as im feeling the bong after a long day at a child's birthday party
> How many liters of water would you give a 20l pot?
> View attachment 3165338
> ...


I water my 18litre pots every 2 days with around 3 litres of water (that's indoors though).


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

Hey DST - Have you ever met any of the Malberry Seed people?


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2014)

So I need honeymoon ideas club 6...


----------



## DST (May 30, 2014)

@Mo, nope, never even heard of them tbh.

@Giggles, I would recommend South Africa, not sure of the exchange rate with the $ at the moment but with the Euro and Pound you get sooooo much bang for yer buck. It's like 1 euro to 14 ZAR, and normally it's around 1 euro to 7-10ZAR. It's a reasonable place to go as it is without those exchange rate. I would start in Cape Town and then go up the Garden route and end up in the East at a Private Game Reserve.....amazing place, amazing people....just chekced, the $ you get about 10 ZAR, which is very good.

Summer seems to have made it's way back to us today.

Slainte, DST


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2014)

Cape Town looks amazing! The way the cliffs come right near the ocean and then slope down to the town. Breathtaking!


----------



## Figgy (May 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So I need honeymoon ideas club 6...


The wife and I were fans of cruises before our son decided to enter the world and put a screeching halt to them. I work too damn hard to not relax on vacation, and cruises are very relaxing.


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2014)

Negril Beach, Jamaica
http://www.negril.com/


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2014)

well guys i am off the Mis. with 6 clones in a bucket. will make two 3 plant patches this weekend i hav 1 cherrypuff, 2 og kush, 1 bluepit, 1 alligator kush, and 1 marked og but i think it is a cherry puff the tag came out on. hope all have a great weekend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Negril Beach, Jamaica
> http://www.negril.com/
> 
> 
> cof


i liked jamaica so did one of my old bosses that went there for his honey moon. we went to New Orleans.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2014)

camping in kings canyon would be my choice.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 30, 2014)

I have some family that has a vacation home in the Caymans. It's amazing there.

Super cheap green, you can catch anything you want from the beach, or take a boat out, and you can sell what you catch and don't eat to the market. Great weather.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2014)

they


AllDayToker said:


> I have some family that has a vacation home in the Caymans. It's amazing there.
> 
> Super cheap green, you can catch anything you want from the beach, or take a boat out, and you can sell what you catch and don't eat to the market. Great weather.


i liked them also, ST thomas was bad ass also. first weed i ever smoked was from there 10 bucks got us an oz of some fire.


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 30, 2014)

@Giggles, D's sounds like a great honeymoon. I did a cruise for mine and it was great, but that was before the issues of floating toilets without electric and the whole boat with food poison. I haven't checked in awhile but something tells me cruises are pretty cheap right now considering the last couple of years.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas guys, got some planning to do but for now I'll toke on this lil but of hash I've got 

@jimmer6577 I got back to yea as well


----------



## DST (May 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Cape Town looks amazing! The way the cliffs come right near the ocean and then slope down to the town. Breathtaking!


Our apartment looks directly onto the cliff/Table Mountain...breathtaking views indeed, Mo!

And I think Figgy hit the spot with a cruise suggestion as well. The wife and I done one around the Med and if you ignore the "Blue Rinse Posse" then you got 24hour munchies, 24 hour luxury, and a new port everyday with no hassle of transportation. I can only imagine that the ones running around the Caribbean and such are amazing as well. My old dear goes on a cruise pretty much every other month....


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

DST said:


> Our apartment looks directly onto the cliff/Table Mountain...breathtaking views indeed, Mo!
> 
> And I think Figgy hit the spot with a cruise suggestion as well. The wife and I done one around the Med and if you ignore the "Blue Rinse Posse" then you got 24hour munchies, 24 hour luxury, and a new port everyday with no hassle of transportation. I can only imagine that the ones running around the Caribbean and such are amazing as well. My old dear goes on a cruise pretty much every other month....


My mom and dad just got back from a cruise from the Caribbean's and they had the time of their life. I've gotta start getting stuff to make some canna caps, that's going to be my source while on the trip lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 30, 2014)

Went to a different dispensary tonight and got half a zip of Caramel Cough and a small glass toking device:

     

Hoping everyone has a great weekend


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

Kookie Remix in her new 10 gallon home, she should be fun to flower out, gonna take a bunch of cuts tomorrow and train her, she's my wedding gift to us


----------



## jimmer6577 (May 31, 2014)

I've got a 1/2 zip of the dog rolled up in joints and am off to see Phil Lesh and friends in central park.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2014)

Stoner ingenuity:


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2014)

cute kitten doobs, looks very young.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2014)

She's a sweety 
She and her two brothers are now 12 weeks old.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2014)

Some pics from doon Button Ben.....

Fireball F2's>



Tent, still in veg, need to pot up then flip soon>>

Deep Blue>>

Dog>>

Tent again>>


Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2014)

Amazing things can happen when elections loom in November...

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/30/medical-marijuana-congress_n_5418084.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592*

WASHINGTON -- Even longtime supporters of marijuana legalization were surprised early Friday morning when the House of Representatives voted for an amendment that would prevent the Drug Enforcement Administration and federal prosecutors from targeting medical marijuana in states where it is legal.

"Quite frankly, many of us who were sponsors of this amendment… didn't expect to win and were surprised by the margin of that victory this morning," Rep. Jared Polis (D-Colo.) said at a press conference Friday morning, less than nine hours after the vote.

"While I always knew it would happen sooner than most political observers thought, it's still hard to believe this just happened," said Tom Angell, the chairman of Marijuana Majority.

"Based on our internal whip count I knew there was a chance this might pass, but we had to just about run the table with our swing votes. When I saw the vote total, I was shocked -- not so much that it passed, but by the margin," said Dan Riffle of the Marijuana Policy Project. "I figured we might get lucky and pass it by 5-10 votes, but never thought a 30 vote margin was a possibility."

At the press conference with backers of the amendment Friday morning, members of the House said the vote should send a message both to the administration and to the medical marijuana industry.

"The heart and soul of the Republican party is that pro-freedom, individual philosophy that Reagan talked about," said Rep. Dana Rohrabacher (R-Calif.), the primary Republican pushing the amendment. "I think that what we've got now and what we have here in the Republican vote last night were people who took a lot of those words and the philosophy of Ronald Reagan to heart."

The amendment the House passed is attached to an appropriations bill that would fund the DEA and Department of Justice, among other agencies. While both the amendment and the bill aren't guaranteed to make it through the messy appropriations process, supporters said it should leave no doubt where the House stands.

"This is a will of Congress vote," said Polis. "We all are realists here, we know that we haven't had an appropriations process in some time, it's likely that it will be omnibuses in the future. We don't know where this particular amendment and particular bill are going. It's the will of Congress: it has ramifications for banking, for insurance, for a number of other issues that effect the industry."

"The president famously said that he had bigger fish to fry, but there are 93 U.S. attorneys and the DEA, and some of them are frying those smaller fish," said Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-Ore.). "There continues to be uncertainty. There are now many small businesses who are perfectly legal in these jurisdictions that are operating under a cloud. There have been lives that have been disrupted. This is not something that is theoretical."

Blumenauer especially hoped the message would get through to DEA chief Michele Leonhart, who has repeatedly made dubious statements about the dangers posed by marijuana and reportedly even said that the day a hemp flag flew over the U.S. Capitol was the worst day in her 33-year career at the DEA.

"The hemp flag flying over the Capitol was the lowest point in this person's career? Give. Me. A break!" Blumenauer said. "Maybe this will be a signal to the administration that they can't sort of tap dance around this, that they need to get their signals aligned and hopefully they're aligned with what the House did and where America is going."

A DEA spokeswoman referred a request for comment to the Justice Department, where a representative said the department was reviewing the medical marijuana amendment, as well as two pro-hemp amendments that also passed overnight.

*Blumenauer said the vote should give Attorney General Eric Holder political cover to move ahead with initiating the rescheduling of marijuana next year. The federal government currently classifies it as a Schedule 1 drug with no legitimate medical purpose. Holder told HuffPost last month that while he would be willing to work with Congress to reschedule marijuana, the administration had made the political decision not to unilaterally do so, given all of the other executive actions it had taken on criminal justice reform.

"This is an integral part of why we need smarter sentencing reform, because we've had people trapped in this nightmare, and you've got non-violent people doing time for doing things that the majority of people in America now think should be legal," Blumenauer said Friday.

"That's why I said not this year, but as you move things forward, I think it's an easy way for them to unwind some of this and get out of the impossible situation," he said. "I hope Congress can do it, but it's not likely to happen this Congress, and it'll be a bit of a stretch next Congress, but it'll happen."*


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2014)

Come on Delaware!
You can *DO* it!
You can do it *ALL* night long!

*http://news.yahoo.com/delaware-lawmakers-introduce-bill-decriminalize-marijuana-003032930.html*

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Democratic lawmakers in Delaware have introduced a bill that would decriminalize possession of a small amount of marijuana, following the lead of nearly 20 U.S. states that have moved to loosen laws surrounding non-medical use of the drug.


The bill, introduced on Thursday, would exempt from prosecution adults 21 and older who possess marijuana for their own personal use and consumption. Personal use was described as possession of 1 ounce or less.

The legislation would also reduce the fine for using marijuana in a public place to $100. Under current Delaware law, marijuana possession is a misdemeanor punishable by up to six months in jail and a maximum fine of $1,150.

The bill has the support of about 15 Democrats in the House and Senate, but no Republican sponsors. Republicans said they plan to oppose the bill as it heads for a vote before the close of the legislative session next month.

Supporters say decriminalizing small amounts of marijuana would lessen the burden on prisons and the justice system.

"So many people's entry into the criminal justice system involves possession or use of very small amounts of marijuana," state Senator Bryan Townsend told The News Journal newspaper.

"In my mind, marijuana is not in the same grouping as a lot of the drugs we need to be focusing our efforts on," he said.

Republicans took an opposing view.

Senate Minority Leader Gary Simpson told The News Journal that he would vote against the bill, saying marijuana was a "pathway to greater drug use."

Both Townsend and Simpson could not be reached immediately for comment.

Democrats control both houses of the Delaware General Assembly by a nearly two-thirds majority over Republicans.

Currently, 17 states have passed laws to decriminalize marijuana use, according to the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws, a lobbying group.

Washington state and Colorado have legalized recreational use of marijuana.

Possession and use of marijuana continues to be a criminal offense on the federal level.

(Reporting by Victoria Cavaliere; Editing by Leslie Adler)


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2014)

Will be nice when it's legal worldwide.
Then people who are too afraid to post their grows & cannabis pics & vids can come out of the shadows & grow closets.

Maybe finally hear from German growers with some flippige Zeit wachsen und Rauchvergiftung.

Or our silent friends in Japan with some of their 超幸せな楽しい時間プラント建設 (chō shiawasena tanoshī jikan puranto kensetsu).

Thood for fought, thood for fought...


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2014)

Haha I can't imagine the growers that are going to come out of the wood work, there is so many on here already and other sites I can't imagine how many of them aren't even known about. 

I'm so glad to see steps forward, makes me wish my state would get their ass in gear, fucking republicans....


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

I love the video Doobie! The phase shifter going in the background adds a nice dimension!


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2014)

doon Button Ben gets lots of good vibes for lots of females,out of that lot.

my state made a lil step in the right direction...


----------



## HydroGp (May 31, 2014)

Them fireballs looks special kinda healthy  Hope everyone is good. Im in a lazy high chill mood so ive put out watering for a couple hours now..
Gonna start backing off with the nutes on lemon skunk and white widow. yay harvest at sight.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

Yins look right beastly there D!

Harvested some of the TGA Jesus OG a couple of nights ago:







Cheers, Mo


----------



## HydroGp (May 31, 2014)

Ladybug in White Widow 2.0 Creepy shizz..


----------



## HydroGp (May 31, 2014)

White Widow
 
Lemon Skunk
  
Very thirsty Goji Og
 
C99 showing some long sexy tops (cant really tell from the pic but it has two mains) 

Im pretty glad how things are going in the tent right now


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2014)

id feel the same way if that was my room....looking damn good...& stacking up with some soon to be fat cola.


----------



## spankdizz (May 31, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Ladybug in White Widow 2.0 Creepy shizz..
> View attachment 3167157


the lady bug is taking a shit on your plants lol but they are very nice looking plants gj


----------



## DST (May 31, 2014)

Ah would shmoke lady-bugs shit all nighsht long baby it's da good shnaggle for shure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Ladybug in White Widow 2.0 Creepy shizz..
> View attachment 3167157


Just don't freak out when you start seeing a small swarm of these running around on your plants!

Ladybug larvae


----------



## moondance (May 31, 2014)

I can only hope my white widows come out looking 1/2 as good as yours Hydro, damn sexy!


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2014)

Looks like those bitches are going to fatten up nicely. I love when they get to the swell. 


Holy shit I've been working on this post for 45 min now haha shit.....


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2014)

high ass^^^


----------



## Deusracing (May 31, 2014)

Nice looking photos


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2014)

sample before you buy

*Man, this is good s***: Nicaraguan dope conned into buying marijuana that turned out to be horse manure*

*Police arrested man acting suspiciously in possession of 'drugs'*
*They took him to the station in Matagalpa, 80 miles north of the capital, to be booked for possession*
*Police analysed the haul and learned it was equine droppings*
*
By Paul Donnelley

Published: 03:21 EST, 31 May 2014 | Updated: 06:49 EST, 31 May 2014


 
 151 shares

12

View 
comments

When Nicaraguan police saw a man acting suspiciously, they detained and searched him finding what appeared to be bags of compressed marijuana.

However, when they took him to the station in Matagalpa, a city 80 miles north of the capital, to be booked for possession they discovered that what they thought was a drug was, in fact, horse manure.

‘Supposedly that stuff was marijuana, but it’s not marijuana,’ the unidentified dope told television station TN8. ‘It seems it is horses***. Some maje on the street robbed my money.’








+8
The big dope: This unidentified Nicaraguan was hoping to get high from his purchase of marijuana but ended up feeling down in the dumps










+8
Getting to the bottom: It was only when police analysed this, they discovered that it was not marijuana but compressed horse droppings










+8
Long arm of the law: The identified man is taken into custody after being seen acting suspiciously










+8
The suspect was in the possession of several plastic bags of what appeared to be compressed marijuana



The man revealed that he bought the ‘drug’ because he was offered a great price and only discovered his error when he went to sample his wares.


More...

 'Do not walk your dog here! Muslims do not like dogs': Fury after poster discovered near popular London park warns dog-walkers to stay out of 'Islamic areas'
 The new face of racial tension: As ex-Home Secretary David Blunkett warns of clashes between Roma and locals in Sheffield, the bitter irony is that the previous generation of immigrants are angriest
 Twisted Peeping Tom who amassed 11,000 pictures of girls after hacking their PCs escapes jail
‘I’m not a dealer, I work on a coffee farm,’ the man said although he admitted that he was regular user. ‘I feel robbed. I was going to smoke a joint and get half-crazy on the bus, but instead what I got was a big horse t***.’


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2644579/Man-good-s-Nicaraguan-dope-conned-buying-marijuana-turned-horse-manure.html#ixzz33MkenaUe 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof*


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 1, 2014)

This spider is awesome looking! Neon crazy  Been searching to find out what it is without luck.. Must be something from another part of the world. Dont think ill ever see this in Denmark again.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 1, 2014)

At second thought it looks dangerous i just flushed it..


----------



## ibitegirls (Jun 1, 2014)

that thing looks radioactive man, stay away unless you want to turn into Peter Parker


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2014)

well got couple shots, any help on sorting this def out lads been doing nothing lately with the bho once u have that in mornings u dont wana do out haha...

caramel defi think my caramel have stretched a bit heres a few shots of them   heres a couple of the snow bud now that look much better  and heres them back in they been on 12 hours for 26 days now


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2014)

looks like bleaching more than a deficiency bud, maybe put your shortest plants under the light and move the taller ones to the outside.

nice little jungle in there.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2014)

ok cheers, i have moved the light a little more up and spread them out a bit more aswell... hopefully bring me a nice little yeild but i think iv dropped my goal with the yellowing on the plant and gona hope for around 25 instead of the 30


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 1, 2014)

Question for the group, 6 weeks and just noticed one of my ladies went to seed , not badly but disappointing. Strain was expected to go 45-56 days at about 43 days, let it go? Toss it, or, should not be any harm as it definitely went herm not male. Nice plant, learning about the overall impact of vegging with lights 24 hours a day...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2014)

She's close enough to harvest now, or pick off the balls and let her go. They will sometimes cease making male pollen sacs....Dog and extrema are two examples.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

mmmm extrema! well guys i made it home safe. happy to say the 4 girls i put out are rocking. they flowered and were reveging so i topped them and put 6 more in in groups of two to a patch. those WW a looking chunky man


----------



## supchaka (Jun 1, 2014)

Has anyone ever had their finisher ie: nectar, sweet, snowstorm etc start fermenting? The last bottle of nectar I bought when I opened it it didn't look like it was sealed right and had some algae looking shit at the top. After putting the lid back on and coming back to it a few days later the bottle was all pushed out and let off a bunch of gas when I opened it. So I presume it's starting to ferment which probably is turning into something I don't want to put in my plants so I'll just have to get a new bottle. Just wondering if anyone else has seen it, and did you continue to use the product if so?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

i dont use anything like that, but it sounds kind of funky to me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2014)

Rototill pR0n!?
(*mosaic)
   

A little more to go before ready to be re-seeded.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Rototill pR0n!?
> (*mosaic)
> View attachment 3167803 View attachment 3167804 View attachment 3167805
> 
> A little more to go before ready to be re-seeded.


hell yea doobie!
you going to sod or seed?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> hell yea doobie!
> you going to sod or seed?


Are you stoned doc? Look at the last of his post, A little more to go before ready to be re-seeded. haha

It's ok I didn't catch it until I saw it in your quote. 

and I'm stoned as hell...It sucks that I'm going to be out here in like 5 days, gotta wait a few to chop chop


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Are you stoned doc? Look at the last of his post, A little more to go before ready to be re-seeded. haha
> 
> It's ok I didn't catch it until I saw it in your quote.
> 
> and I'm stoned as hell...It sucks that I'm going to be out here in like 5 days, gotta wait a few to chop chop


hahaha it was a long ride had some of those butter cookies and a couple of blunts


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2014)

awesome work Doobz! I did that once with my back yard.. I know how bloody hard that is. I had a company come and spray the seeds for the new lawn.. it turned out alright, but much of the seed they sprayed ended up being lil yellow flowers? . the previous lawn we pulled had a shit load of weeds. we tried to kill and pull them all but it was just maddening to get them all. It looks like your going to have an absolutely gorgeous green lawn! im so Happy for you and cant wait to see the end results. my house kinda looks like yours too!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2014)

Going to be 2 or 3 more weeks before I start re-seeding, as I need to install a 6' cedar fence along the side (in the pic) that is chainlink, so that fewer weed seeds will blow in.
In those 2 or three weeks, I'll be using Round-Up to hit any weeds that pop up from years of being seeded by the wind.
Once the lawn is thick & lush I can pretty much just over grow any weeds that try to get a foothold by sowing grass seeds in the ground all around the weed.
Worked at out last home, and it had weird-ass mutant weeds like you'd see in the old Star Trek series. When we moved in after buying the other home, the yard had been overgrown for the summer and it was nothing but 3-foot tall grass & weeds.
But when I was done, it was like a golf course.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2014)

After the yard is fully enclosed with that last fence line, I am going to get one of those portable greenhouse tents, about 6' x 6' x 7' tall to grow an outdoors lady next year, just to see if I can.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2014)

Or this year, since our summers mostly go on through September.
Depends on my budget for a small greenhouse tent.
If not this summer, then next year will be my first outdoor attempt.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hope all my friends up north aren't getting hit with this storm! Shit is stopping traffic on interstate!!!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I can't imagine the growers that are going to come out of the wood work, there is so many on here already and other sites I can't imagine how many of them aren't even known about.
> 
> I'm so glad to see steps forward, makes me wish my state would get their ass in gear, fucking republicans....


Its not republican or democratic issue.. Its a human rights issue. Republicans believe you should be responsible for yourself.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't want to flame democrats or start a democrat vs republican argument so i deleted my comment.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Its not republican or democratic issue.. Its a human rights issue. Republicans believe you should be responsible for yourself.


Then my state must of not gotten the memo.....


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

I here ya giggle im on the same page.. Its idiot politicians that are the problem and they are a dime a dozen. You win some you lose some i guess.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 1, 2014)

I just spent most of the day high on weed I got from Mohican and have switched to weed I from SomeGuy for the evening. I finished off the Mulanje and have dijpped into the Deep Psychosis now. 
I'm high as fukk right now and it took me forever to type this post, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

both sides are looking out for them selves and the lobbyist that fatten there pockets. that said i do tend to agree with beastgrow. i wish we could shit can the whole fucking lot of them, and start over before we finish giving away our kids future.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 1, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I just spent most of the day high on weed I got from Mohican and have switched to weed I from SomeGuy for the evening. I finished off the Mulanje and have dijpped into the Deep Psychosis now.
> I'm high as fukk right now and it took me forever to type this post, lol.


I'm liking the deep psychosis he gave me, been smoking it a couple days now!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I'm liking the deep psychosis he gave me, been smoking it a couple days now!


don grows some nice looking DP too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2014)

The real shame of the matter is when pot heads vote against legalization because they stand to lose money. Fuck that.

Wifey home tomorrow. Only one more day of being a single parent. Again, Fuck that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2014)

The next lot starting hoping to get 12 cuts off these rooted for start next month

2 at the back are dog cuts and the 3 pips in front are an og larry And scottie dog in the black pots and an Extrema in the green


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2014)

A few days into week 5, here's the vertical cab.









and onto some non hps pics of one of the Deep Blue....


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2014)

i'll upload the DB pics later.....got to go so no time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

looking good DST.


----------



## ghb (Jun 2, 2014)

it looks way too tidy in there, where do you find the time, seriously?!







charmed ..........


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

that is a big ass leaf buddy!


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2014)

after I had done the tie-backs at the beginning, it doesn't take long now. It's the easiest maintenance cab I have ran for a while. 5 large pots, all get 3 litres, 2 medium sixed pots, 2 litres. Takes me about 5 minutes tops. I did put a lot in at the start with training and ties, but it's paying off now. It's just the odd cola that needs tied back from time to time. And don't give me your charmed nonsense, since when did a little finger get a toffee so riled up?
as for time, not sure if you have a kid, but when you do, you have to learn time management pretty well, if you don't yer fooked. But when you do you get more done in the end anyway.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3168233 View attachment 3168233 View attachment 3168234 View attachment 3168237 View attachment 3168238 View attachment 3168240 View attachment 3168241 View attachment 3168243 View attachment 3168244 View attachment 3168245 View attachment 3168246


They look SO GREASY! 

Nice.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

man the #4 fireballs is grease as hell. there is still a cut of it kicking the Alligator kush will be cut soon. maybe a week more just for the seed to get done.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

DST said:


> after I had done the tie-backs at the beginning, it doesn't take long now. It's the easiest maintenance cab I have ran for a while. 5 large pots, all get 3 litres, 2 medium sixed pots, 2 litres. Takes me about 5 minutes tops. I did put a lot in at the start with training and ties, but it's paying off now. It's just the odd cola that needs tied back from time to time. And don't give me your charmed nonsense, since when did a little finger get a toffee so riled up?
> as for time, not sure if you have a kid, but when you do, you have to learn time management pretty well, if you don't yer fooked. But when you do you get more done in the end anyway.


i have to agree i love my vert cab. plus i can walk in to mine it is a little sparce but when it clears it will look like yours again. all most all purple wreck clones this go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

i get to fix my truck today. it started making a little rattle almost home and i tought it was onething. went to fix it and it is something else. now a trip to the parts house


----------



## Javadog (Jun 2, 2014)

Ain't that how it goes?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Ain't that how it goes?


eveytime


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 2, 2014)

The Deep Psychosis is some great green. I smoked some and vaped some and really like it both ways. Nice flavor and smell with a good potency makes for a keeper IMO.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2014)

Just snapped one my dog cuts so gona slow growth but 3 shoots now to grow, think im gona do a couple white russian with the dogs next and keep a fem pip back to do a full russian run for Xmas


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

WR should be a good one  i am poping some purple wreck X og and some purple voodoo as soon as the voodoo gets here. i am hoping for a purple holloween this year


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2014)

a white russian x dog sounds good.........wait for it.............siberian husky


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2014)

Gona start adding the boost to the feed tomoz aswell day 28


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2014)

rest of the db


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cherrypuff F2 #3 CP #2 my Alligator kush i will be keeping is in the back, CP #3 in front found balls on two more but not as bad this time the two lookers are clean


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

DST said:


> rest of the db


shit looks good man


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 2, 2014)

Got a little creative today 
 
and Bubba Kush day 26


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

i love the glacial rock ya'll have there nice work man!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks. Got the girl impressed  Now i just hope it will hold..
That big "leaf" i posted earlier is Rabarber in danish. We use it to make desserts and cakes. Think you call it rheum  Ive never ever seen one as big as this one i snagged at a friends house tho. Stalk almost as big as my arms


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2014)

Rhubarb is what it's called over here 
One of my favorites, and I'm going to have a spot in the yard dedicated to growing one.
Rhubarb cake, rhubarb pie, rhubarb wine, rhubarb jelly, mmmm.......


And cool stone feature you put together, too


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> The Deep Psychosis is some great green. I smoked some and vaped some and really like it both ways. Nice flavor and smell with a good potency makes for a keeper IMO.


Thanks dez. Glad you and Chaka like that one. IMO the ED was not a keeper. I do like the deep psychosis.  keeps getting better as it sits.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah you know what im talking about Doobie  Cant remember when i last had any. Im exited 
The wine and jelly are new to me. Gotta try that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey guys got my temps where they need to be just a quick update my clone seems to be coming back from the dead.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 2, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Rototill pR0n!?
> (*mosaic)
> View attachment 3167803 View attachment 3167804 View attachment 3167805
> 
> A little more to go before ready to be re-seeded.



beautiful mang. i love the smell of fresh dirt.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2014)

What you planning on doing with that Hydro? You thinking of opening a craxy golf course....

And, Doobie holy cow you missed, Rhubarb Crumble - De enige echte!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ya I've got some rhubarb growing in our garden haha. I love me some rhubarb pie!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 2, 2014)

I was planning a chilli fortress  But like the girl said, i would have to get them out for winter. So flowers in all colors it is..
Ah now you got me stewing up that rhubarb  My teeth are running at the smell from the pot..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

i wonder if it would grow in this hot ass place. time for google i guess


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well just took 8 kookie cuts and started getting the mom ready for flower. 

Positive vibes, I like taking 10" clones haha, anyone want a kookie cut? calling club 6, calling all club 6 members


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

hell yea that shit looks great


----------



## rocko369 (Jun 2, 2014)

Need some serious help my power went out and I have 8bubble bomb sitting in the sun in one window 4 week of flower any suggestions 

Rocko


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 2, 2014)

The plants will be fine so long as you keep them in about the same timing for putting them in the dark.
All they need to keep in flower is enough light to keep them thinking that it's day time (just a cloudy day).
If kept like that for many days you will see them stretch more than they should as they try to reach for the weaker light.
But short term will show no ill effects, and once power is back on they'll chug along at full speed again under your grow light/s.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 2, 2014)

I tried to buy some rhubarb seeds, and ended up with just more Swiss Chard seeds.

Apparently "Rhubarb" is a variety of chard.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

i looked it up and it should do fine here. i want a crown from his friend. if it grows like that there imagine here


----------



## rocko369 (Jun 2, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The plants will be fine so long as you keep them in about the same timing for putting them in the dark.
> All they need to keep in flower is enough light to keep them thinking it day time (just a cloudy day).
> If kept like that for many days you will see them stretch more than they should as they try to reach for the weaker light.
> But short term will show no ill effects, and once power is back on they'll chug along at full speed again under your grow light/s.


Thanks Dobbiebrother

Rocko


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 2, 2014)

Well I'm just getting my 600 back up and running after a few month break. While I'm waiting for other plants to veg, I'm doing a 12/12 from seed with the 600. The seedlings got a week under 24/0 with CFLs before being put with the 600 under 12/12.

Not much to show since they are young, but I enjoy posting pictures.

One of the eight AK48s I started.



One of the five Purple Monkeys I started.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking good ADT, love the fat leaves on the PMs.

Is that danksters pm?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looking good ADT, love the fat leaves on the PMs.
> 
> Is that danksters pm?


Yeah it's Danks. Yeah four out of the five look like that, really similar. He says it'll grow out kush look at the end.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm curious to watch those grow, especially from 12/12


----------



## moondance (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey 600 how the hell is everyone? Well another year older and still kicking LOL, yup already sunk into my bowl and a half birthday stash (autoberry)- damn am I glad I hid some on myself. I got a shot of the flower tent at two weeks now, 8 to go YES!  
And the veg tent with the WW mother that I will be taking cuts from later this week, SnowDogs, BASH and Satellite Cindy's. I need some opinions though should I A. Put the little ones into 12/12 to sex them or B. Be patient take clones after they have grown larger, then sex the clones and cull the males. 
I am going for one of each mothers so I have four mothers at all times, and I figure I can make enough clones of the Widow to flower out another run, when the flower tent empties.
I hope everyone is healthy, safe and happy! MD


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2014)

For the sake of speed you could flower the ones you took cuts from and not wait on the clones to root. Or veg them a while, put them in flower and clone them after they show sex. They shouldn't take long to reveg if ya take them early.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2014)

Tried to get some pictures as I was watering before the lights came on, just as I grabbed the cam the first light came on...lol...typical. Anyway, I got a few with the flash so it's not too bad.....mean and green doggies>>





cab shot didn't work out so great. you'd be surprised a 600 could looks so dull....

peace,
DST

p.s we use to have a cartoon called rhubarb, I loved the theme tune, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2014)

lol, one of the videos suggested was for 'The Flumps', wtf? crazy looking little balls of furry brown. Odd stuff kids watch sometimes.


----------



## Y0da (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm currently having a debate with a friend about an issue.
I have read that 1m x 1m under a 600w will give you 'X' max, therefore 4-5 plants of same type will yield same as 12 plants in the same space under same light.
Now it seems to me that it is much easier to care for a smaller number of plants that will have better overall structure and health than it is to care for 12 per square meter which hampers airflow, increases humidity which increases chances of botyritis.
What do you guys think?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree completely. I grow smaller numbers, bigger plants.... for the most part.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2014)

I went to The Flumps too.

LOL!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 3, 2014)

I had an adventure making it to the show in nyc. Our car broke down on the way and we had to take a train the last hour but still made the show right as the first song played. We had to stay till Monday to get our car back from the dealer. Thankfully it's still under factory warranty and we only had to cover the train and motel.

Now funny story time. We took a double decker tour bus Sunday to kill the day. While on the bus we pull up at a stop sign near a park and a group of 3 kids bombed the open top deck of the bus with water balloons. My Gf got nailed with one right on her head. She was mad as hell yelling at the kids from the bus.

Wanted to add the sound for the show really sucked and way over crowded. Being the venue was in central park, the sound must be really restricted to not distract the rest of the park. At 40 years old I have been to 1,000 of concerts and never 1 as overcrowded as this. If they only sold 5000 tickets another 5000 must have snucked in.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2014)

Y0da said:


> I'm currently having a debate with a friend about an issue.
> I have read that 1m x 1m under a 600w will give you 'X' max, therefore 4-5 plants of same type will yield same as 12 plants in the same space under same light.
> Now it seems to me that it is much easier to care for a smaller number of plants that will have better overall structure and health than it is to care for 12 per square meter which hampers airflow, increases humidity which increases chances of botyritis.
> What do you guys think?


1mx1m can give you X, but it can also give you X+1, or even X+2, depending on how you grow those said plants. If one was growing a SOG, single cola, then 12 plants may actually be the optimum set up, or possibly more plants. By trimming undercarrigae, creating airflow there, having even canopies, then control of that environment with any set up and plant configuration is possible. I would simply say that it is an open debate you have and everyone will have their own opinion....and I have not even mentioned what you could do in a vertical 1mx1m set up


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> lol, one of the videos suggested was for 'The Flumps', wtf? crazy looking little balls of furry brown. Odd stuff kids watch sometimes.


He was playing the Flumpet
I use to get that on TV, hahaha.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2014)

@jimmer6577 I got your email bro

Sorry to hear bout the troubles bro. Least you made it home...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 3, 2014)

Howdy sixes, I've gone over to the light (led) side and just started a new grow thread linked in my sig. Same ol hydro, same ol cheese,lol. I' have a beast pheno for a mom, so I hope for spectacular results. Just 800 less watts involved..


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 3, 2014)

funny sknkmn would post an led panel

So am I

Keep in mind this thread is over 5 years old

The light game has changed radically

LEDs are now viable options, although cost more up front for a QUALITY light

I recently switched from 432w hot5 to a BML SPYDR 600, which is said to be 600w equivalent

Pics taken 30 days from first pistils, and 10 days under 600

So far so good

Drop by my thread to watch the show


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2014)

Nubbin's..

dinachem


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2014)

a bit of advice for new parents

* No swearing in front of the baby! Tots can understand THREE times as many words as they can say, new documentary reveals *
   The finding is revealed on ITV show Secret Life of Babies which looks at the incredible speed at which infants develop in their first two year


cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> funny sknkmn would post an led panel
> 
> So am I
> 
> ...


you should have been posting in this joint,the 6 welcomes all.
looking good.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2014)

the news is often a good place to find funny and strange articles...

* Malaysian man comes up short after buying £100 penis enlarger online... but gets sent a £5 magnifying glass with warning 'Do not use in sunlight' *
   A Malaysian man, named only as Ong, complained after he was sent a £5 magnifying glass instead of a £100 penis enlarger, but lawyers say he is unlikely to get his money back


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> the news is often a good place to find funny and strange articles...
> 
> * Malaysian man comes up short after buying £100 penis enlarger online... but gets sent a £5 magnifying glass with warning 'Do not use in sunlight' *
> A Malaysian man, named only as Ong, complained after he was sent a £5 magnifying glass instead of a £100 penis enlarger, but lawyers say he is unlikely to get his money back
> ...


Bahahaha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> a bit of advice for new parents
> 
> * No swearing in front of the baby! Tots can understand THREE times as many words as they can say, new documentary reveals *
> The finding is revealed on ITV show Secret Life of Babies which looks at the incredible speed at which infants develop in their first two year
> ...


Our baby is fucked then. Me and the wife cuss like sailors around her. Even before seeing this we were convinced her first word will be Fuck.  At least she will feel comfortable in the hood.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2014)

Hatty has been saying the odd fucking just recently oops. Last time she was fucking wet lol so we have been telling her its a bad word and not to say it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey I got a question for you knowledge filled wizards, haha.

I live in a state where there a TON of ditch weed/hemp plants. I live in a decently populated city of 40k with 70k in a city 10min away, they are basically combined. ANYWAYS... I can find it absolutely everywhere, and I guess the reason is because back years ago there were hundreds of acres of hemp. My great uncle or something had a 4 acre hemp farm or something. I don't really know.

To the question lol. I'm pretty sure I've heard that male pollen can travel for miles, so would it be possible to grow outdoors with hemp plants being within a 1/2 mile to 1 mile away from the plant.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 3, 2014)

Y0da said:


> I'm currently having a debate with a friend about an issue.
> I have read that 1m x 1m under a 600w will give you 'X' max, therefore 4-5 plants of same type will yield same as 12 plants in the same space under same light.
> Now it seems to me that it is much easier to care for a smaller number of plants that will have better overall structure and health than it is to care for 12 per square meter which hampers airflow, increases humidity which increases chances of botyritis.
> What do you guys think?


Depends on what your setup is, but in hydro, once everything gets dialed in you should be seeing around 1 in or 2-3cm of growth per day during veg. If you're doing it right, you should have your light footprint filled with 6 medium plants in the same time it would take for 12 small ones to completely 'bush out' . And yea, not as much of a pain as having 12 small ones that you have to be more careful with. I want to be careful here.. but I'm tempted to say 6 might even give a better yield than 12. But all that shit depends on strain, conditions, setup, yada yada.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know how many of you like mortal kombat or hip hop, but this is an awesome combo with wiz khalifa.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2014)

KR enjoying her new home...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 3, 2014)

The Senate’s $51.2 billion version of the appropriations bill that governs spending for the Department of Justice and the DEA is still being marked up. The bill will be considered by the full Appropriations Committee on Thursday.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jacobfischler/senate-democrats-consider-defunding-raids-of-legal-medical-m


Still too much...


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2014)

I am with Jig and Fred, Fuck, he'll be swearing soon then, lol....and with a nice Scottish twang



AllDayToker said:


> Hey I got a question for you knowledge filled wizards, haha.
> 
> I live in a state where there a TON of ditch weed/hemp plants. I live in a decently populated city of 40k with 70k in a city 10min away, they are basically combined. ANYWAYS... I can find it absolutely everywhere, and I guess the reason is because back years ago there were hundreds of acres of hemp. My great uncle or something had a 4 acre hemp farm or something. I don't really know.
> 
> To the question lol. I'm pretty sure I've heard that male pollen can travel for miles, so would it be possible to grow outdoors with hemp plants being within a 1/2 mile to 1 mile away from the plant.


Hemp should not pollenate Cannabis Sativa/indica.....


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 3, 2014)

DST said:


> I am with Jig and Fred, Fuck, he'll be swearing soon then, lol....and with a nice Scottish twang
> 
> 
> 
> Hemp should not pollenate Cannabis Sativa/indica.....


That's what I was mostly curious about if hemp could pollenate sativa/indica. So hemp is a different cannabis strain?

Wouldn't that allow cross breeding as the same as hybrid?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> That's what I was mostly curious about if hemp could pollenate sativa/indica. So hemp is a different cannabis strain?
> 
> Wouldn't that allow cross breeding as the same as hybrid?


I wouldn't say it's impossible. I think ditch weed is a type of ruderalis so I wouldn't rule it out completely... But a half mile is a pretty good distance, and even if it can pollinate it there's only one way to find out!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2014)

Hemp is an industrial strain with little to no THC in it. I reckon if ditch weed is ruderalis then it may cross pollenate as, chaka said, suck it and see.....


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2014)

Lovely lump my m8 made yesterday


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

that looks tasty, is it bho that has been whipped?.

dunno whats happened but i have to search for the 600, it's like i'm not following.

anyway hope everyone is doing swell, i have been smoking some nice blue pit lately, it still has a mad bark at 7 weeks, AMAZING flavour.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2014)

You don't get 'alerts'?


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

i did now, it's fucked up, i think it's cause i'm following you though, not the thread 

how's life in jigland? seen the sasqwatch lately?


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2014)

Well this is just fan daby dozy....back to being able to upload one pic at a time

Button Ben..Dogs and Fireballs. Switched to 12/12/



Slainte, DST

GHB, 7 weeks Blue Pit, were you running out of smoke


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes bho lovely old lump haha my m8 m8 I just been asked to try shift and smoke for him as he's quitting haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2014)

No sasquatch lately. No bears either. Things are good here, just ordered another guitar.  Getting ready to smoke a 4:20 bowl. Baby only woke up once tonight. She's been on that pattern. I've taken to staying up a few hours. Hang out with you Brits/ Euros a little. How's ghbland?

dst, quit breaking the website. Everyone all mended from the other day?

Hey jimmer... did you laugh in your head when your girl got hit with the water balloons. I know I would have. That's pretty funny, although probably pretty cold.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

That bho looks very nice.. yum yum..
Came out to the tent last night bulking out strangely.. Damn Lemon Skunk had fallen over and buds was pressed up against the tent side :/
This used to be a perfect canopy circle..
 
and a shot of one of the c99 outdoor (But indoor ) mains 
 
Think ill pull of some carpet nauu


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> No sasquatch lately. No bears either. Things are good here, just ordered another guitar.  Getting ready to smoke a 4:20 bowl. Baby only woke up once tonight. She's been on that pattern. I've taken to staying up a few hours. Hang out with you Brits/ Euros a little. How's ghbland?
> 
> dst, quit breaking the website. Everyone all mended from the other day?
> 
> Hey jimmer... did you laugh in your head when your girl got hit with the water balloons. I know I would have. That's pretty funny, although probably pretty cold.


aye, humpty dumpty is back together and it seems as though multiple upload are again working. 

you have a good week then as a single parent?


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

Aw man i had so many plans but i keep finding myself looking at random shit on the internet


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I wouldn't say it's impossible. I think ditch weed is a type of ruderalis so I wouldn't rule it out completely... But a half mile is a pretty good distance, and even if it can pollinate it there's only one way to find out!





DST said:


> Hemp is an industrial strain with little to no THC in it. I reckon if ditch weed is ruderalis then it may cross pollenate as, chaka said, suck it and see.....


Alright cool, thanks for the information guys. Yeah I think I'm just going to throw a couple Autos out there and see how they do.

Yeah that shit is literally everywhere around here, they get 7ft+ with some big tree ass trunks haha.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

The floor was actually nice under the carpet.. But the sound of the room is so loud i dont think i want that in the whole house..


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2014)

We've taken the carpet out of every room save the bedroom. Something nice about getting out of bed at night onto carpet.

And week alone made me realize I would never want to be a single parent. Just not cool. Me and the yin are much closer now though. We really get each other. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

haha how did you guess dst? in all honesty though if i left it it would have just foxtailed out on me, i left one in the tent that wasn't as close to the light and that has not foxtailed. my mistake! even though it was so early, like i said it tastes great and doesn't make me go loopy after a couple of tokes.




haha hydro suffers the ole budflop, you should have known better!. growing big fat sticky nugs with no support is asking for it. i've got a couple of huge bitches now that are doing it to me, there isn't much i can do for them though, at 7 ft tall my bamboos are useless so i am tying the buds to the ceiling.

all good ta jig, do you get any sleep these days?!?! i don't know whether to say good afternoon good morning or goodnight with you ha. i think your a closet brit aren't you, on gmt?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2014)

Lately I been sleeping 10-2, then 5-7. A good 6 hours. Might get a nap when she goes down, she been doing 2 naps a day, usually 2 hours each.  And I take the closet brit as a compliment, I thought I was a wannabe lol

Haha at the dog joke. Knock Knock, BRB lol... haha


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2014)

so is foxtailing a bad thing now?? I love it when my buds get all knobely and gnarly


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 4, 2014)

I think foxtailing is genetic but others think it has to do with the plant getting too much light or heat or something. I really enjoyed the foxtailing on the C99. A sativa that had a knockout high very tasty bedtime sleep... sativa sleeper lol Its probably because its so potent you only need one hit but it is so tasty its impossible to just take one.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2014)

I think people get antsy about foxtailing as they want full buds. Remember the dude with the massive dispencary at the cup Fred, he only wanted weed that would give round buds as they used trimming machines and they destroy foxtailled buds. To me foxtailing just seems like a proper hybrid trait with the plants genetics that relate to flower structure being a mix of sativa and indica. But then I am no geneticist.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> The floor was actually nice under the carpet.. But the sound of the room is so loud i dont think i want that in the whole house..
> View attachment 3170500


my favourite piece of gym equipment............


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2014)

DST said:


> I think people get antsy about foxtailing as they want full buds. Remember the dude with the massive dispencary at the cup Fred, he only wanted weed that would give round buds as they used trimming machines and they destroy foxtailled buds. To me foxtailing just seems like a proper hybrid trait with the plants genetics that relate to flower structure being a mix of sativa and indica. But then I am no geneticist.


you sure...i think i have seen you in one of them white coats,wait maybe it was a strait jacket..

so..what dose the fox say?

i wish i had some big foxtailing buds right now


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2014)

good job hatty cant read, she love love loves that fooking song whats the fox say. Now i have it as an ear worm lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone got a good firecracker recipe? Was thinking about making one today, it's been a while.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

Fuck dat song!!!! 
I thought foxing had to do with the plant thinking. "Hey there is good lighting and this place feels like summer im gonna go some more"  I had lots of foxing and i dont know if i like it or not yet 
keepin it as close as i can tho  Violator kush and hawaiian skunk are gonna be a menace all the way :/


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Fuck dat song!!!!
> I thought foxing had to do with the plant thinking. "Hey there is good lighting and this place feels like summer im gonna go some more"  I had lots of foxing and i dont know if i like it or not yet
> keepin it as close as i can tho  Violator kush and hawaiian skunk are gonna be a menace all the way :/
> View attachment 3170680


Damn look at those buds!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah thats how i feel opening the tent  Gotta say this seems like the most productive my tent has ever been. Ive grown bigger buds and bigger plants in hydro but never really got to fill it proper. Guess i could achieve the same/better if i had the hydro system i want, but right know it does not matter. I really like the ease of soil growing.
Forgot my camera when i went to my guerilla spot... But wow i was really amazed thought they were dried out looking like shit. But they were only dried out  I have a Chocolate Heaven looking so good i wanna take it back home into the tent to look at it daily 
I have a "m8" itchin for some bud so'- Cause i like working with the girls-Some people say it will flush the plant faster-I wanna harvest ww soon-And whatever bad excuse i can come up with.. I could not help myself after thinking about it so much.. I removed alot of fans


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 4, 2014)

Just fed some Sugaree to boost carbs.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We've taken the carpet out of every room save the bedroom. Something nice about getting out of bed at night onto carpet.
> 
> And week alone made me realize I would never want to be a single parent. Just not cool. Me and the yin are much closer now though. We really get each other. It's pretty awesome.


I get so foot cold and love the carpet.. Also its an ongoing battle me turning on the floor heat in the bathroom and the gf turning it off 
So i made her a deal the carpet can come of when she gets me a pair of luxury slippers. But really im not so happy about it 
My dreamhouse has carpet with long soft hairs almost reaching the knees 
Glad you got something good out of your alone time. - My sister is a single parent and whoaa what an effect it has on my nephew. I used to love having him around but now at only 3 years it annoys me how big a wuss and attention baby he is.. Lately all he does is cry and ask for mamma.. Wont share anything and he is "behind" all the other kids at kindergarden. No one wants to play with him. I feel so bad about it and want to toughen him up but whoooa not only is she mother but she is my sister and she wont listen to anything her big brother says. Gets all crazy eyed over nothing  So im letting someone else tell her. When they dare.. I mentioned his weight last... Ouuu if eyes could kill  I totally ignored it when she started talking about a donor for a second child. But i need to hit the bong now just for thinking about it..


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey D What do you call that piece of fine equipment? Here in Denmark it is called: SJIPPETOV  And mostly girls use them.. Haha not to point or anything


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Here Boxers use them to get in shape for a rumble. Both boy and girl boxers. We had a trampoline for the girls. They could jump on it for 4 hours a day! 30 seconds for me and I thought I was going to die.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

Boxers use them here too but still mostly little girls use them  Dont wreck my joking! 
Nothing beats good cardio. Wish i had any  
Id line that trampoline up next to the pool and jump from the house! If i was still 15.. My legs tend to stop working when i get more than ten feet of the ground nowadays 
Aw man i keep making food and end up still hungry. Fårking white bread..


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hey D What do you call that piece of fine equipment? Here in Denmark it is called: SJIPPETOV  And mostly girls use them.. Haha not to point or anything


 a jumprope?


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2014)

i wish i could show off my ribbon dancing.....but yall not ready for that.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

You might be right but im guessing more like *touwtjespringen *after a quick google.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

LOOOOL


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2014)

good one.....lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2014)

Lets see you pop a series DST  Wow they fast!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2014)

My training equipment. Mobius Stereo Matrix.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2014)

All Day drinker too huh? lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't mind a bottle or two at night before bed. Haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't drink anymore, but that looks like a lot of fun. I miss empty bottles. Have one for me.

Gonna smoke on some Headband now, hooked my subwoofer up for the first time in a few months. Enjoying some music while the wife and kid are away. 

Hope everyone's having/had a good Wednesday. At least I think it's wednesday.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2014)

I had an awesome day jig, I miss my sub lol. I used to have quite the setup up but kids changed that. I still have fun though . 

I love just jamming to music, matter of fact that's what I'm doing now on my Bluetooth speaker.

Well here's some porn, KR, bitch is getting huge. Think I better flower her, what ya guys think lol...

or maybe throw her outside............


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2014)

love it giggs..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2014)

She's outta control bro, I'm telling ya. She's 43 inches already! She's 48 days old and I've taken over 40 cuts from her trying to slow her down, but nope she just keeps on a truckin. 

I can't wait to see her full bloom  That' will be epic.....

Think 3 6's can penetrate a 6 ft monster? hahaha...

What's your guys thoughts?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2014)

Quick couple pics, also sum sort problem one 2 my caramel


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I had an awesome day jig, I miss my sub lol. I used to have quite the setup up but kids changed that. I still have fun though .
> 
> I love just jamming to music, matter of fact that's what I'm doing now on my Bluetooth speaker.
> 
> ...



thats a nice bush giggles, have you flowered her before?. i have a feeling she may outgrow the tent if it stretches like most cookie strains i see. might do better outdoors maybe, then it will surely end up a tree!.

i'm dealing with some big indoor ladies at the minute, it's hard work controlling big plants but it's nice once you have them cut and dried lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

You can make it work gigs.

Those bluetooth speakers are pretty nice. Wifey has a bose thingy and it sounds really great. I couldn't beleive when I found out how much the little fucker cost. She earns the money though, so no complaints from me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

Good morning GHB.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Good morning GHB.


Morning lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

ha thats what i thought, it is technically morning where you are i suppose. have a good one people, weather looking strange here, it is summer apparently, not where i am though.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2014)

get to bed Jig!  

Bose is expensive, I have one of their entertainment centres, shit loads of €'s, and the QC15 headphones. The headphones are good, but like Mercedes, they have shit build quality imo. Not sure if I would but another pair as I have had to replace the lead, and now the (apparently not leather) earpieces have worn away and leave black marks on my ears on some occassions....ffs. Great sound though!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

I been to bed, back up.  Got an assignment due in 4.5 hours so I'm working hard.

Wife also has a bose speaker set for her PC, with the sub and the two little satellite speakers. Those are amazing. And a small enough package to bring with us on road trips. However if you want to talk cost, my whole home stereo setup including receiver and sub amp cost around the same as her PC setup.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

What the... Its a holyday of somekind today. Got woken by the sound of lawn movers  
Well Goodmorning 
Incredible sound from those small bose speakers! But damn you have to pay for it


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

Get downstairs young man. It's national Lawn Mowing day! Oh wait, you don't have stairs do you? How's the knee and all. It's your knee right? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning guys, back from Rome, and astonishingly i've not put any weight on. i must be slipping... food was epic scenery was beaut even found some good beer spots. anyone want to see a few pics? 

on the Bose talk, I have one of their ipod docking stations in the kitchen and it's a fine piece of kit. only bit that gripes is most of the tunes i have are 320kb rips, i keep saying i'll replace it all and buy the discs but never get round to it.
plant sitter has done a fine job, no deaths, a little overwatering on a couple seedlings maybe but all in all great job done. get this, the guys a plumber and i was telling him it takes ages to fill the watering can in the bathroom as the pressure's crap. he's only gone and fixed it while i was away! 

some pr0n for breakfast.


first up Fireballs, the earthy smell is sweetening and getting more cherry to it. but the frost is great
   
Dog #1 still throwing new growth at 11, it's coming down tomorrow 
 
dog #2 should have come down a week ago. 
   
Ciao!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

Did you buy anything from the africans?


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Get downstairs young man. It's national Lawn Mowing day! Oh wait, you don't have stairs do you? How's the knee and all. It's your knee right? lol


Haha nope no stairs 
I just got the trimmer out to cut some square bushes. I did the lawn yesterday 
Thanks m8 its the same fucking thing. Seem to cope with it better now. Im just restricted to doing things with a twist so that it dont get to my knee too much. Ive been at a new specialist and got on paper that this will be a life thing. It wont get better. So thats nice for my "case" still waiting on them deciding whether or not it is because of work and how i should be compensated.
Next Monday i start on truck-crane >25Tons/Meter. I really really hope im able to find a job with a somewhat new truck and automatic gear... My knee cant handle stick.. So nothings certain. All this extra driver education might be a total loss. I wont really know until i get to drive it a couple days. Just hope i get paid good for them fucking my knee. Then i might be able to become my own boss with my own truck of choosing.. But if they decline i might just drown in depression..
Ey Don! Get them pics up!  Your plumber friend sounds great.. Plants look good.. Yassas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

lol. no i didn't i was going to but the missus reasoned me out of it. said it won't be as nice as yours and it'll be a poor deal. i was going to hunt down some moroccans see if they had some nice blonde. had the italian phrases i needed down pat. haha didn't really need a smoke but i do like to try wherever i go.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

The story and memories of trying to get/ getting some grass form the 'locals' is always fun. My highlights of Mexico have been as such. Wish I could buy a t shirt too "I bought street weed from a dude on a corner in Mexico.... and all I got was this t shirt" hahaha.

And I was actually referring to the kitsch they sell, all the wooden shit, and statues that light up. But I liked the question you answered better anyhow.

Duchie spent way too much on a bowl thing. I would have demanded he not pay as much as he did for the thing, but he was more than willing... so who's to throw salt on a hustlers business. I asked the guy for a bracelet for my wife back home.... he tried to tell me to pay him for it. I gave him a look and said something like you know you got enough money here tonight. And he gave me 3 bracelets and said we were friends. lol

And Hydro... no spiraling down into depression. It's not a nice place as I'm sure you know. New hobbies mate, new directions, no snortable materials, and staying close to the ones who care. That'll get you through anything. Hoping it works out.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome back Don, glad you had a spiffing old time in Roma


----------



## rocko369 (Jun 5, 2014)

Need some advice I'm on week 5 of flowering I 2 600watt hps without hood, with a fan and ac for temps using general hydroponics organic set for nutrients and roots organic for soil And my lights are 18"away temps are at 75. Is 18 in. Without hood ok? Closet has sliding doors and I keep each side a little open just to push cold air in through one side and hot air out the other working great.

Rocko
First grow 8 bubble bomb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Lmao it crossed my mind you might have meant the street hustlers, it was all a bit naff and overpriced tbh. Tho after a few sherbets one night I did haggle a guy down to 6 euros for a dancing cat toy. It's so cheap and chatty it's brilliant, dances to a shania twain track. Best/worst 6 euro spent.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> Need some advice I'm on week 5 of flowering I 2 600watt hps without hood, with a fan and ac for temps using general hydroponics organic set for nutrients and roots organic for soil And my lights are 18"away temps are at 75. Is 18 in. Without hood ok? Closet has sliding doors and I keep each side a little open just to push cold air in through one side and hot air out the other working great.
> 
> Rocko
> First grow 8 bubble bomb


18 plants is fine if they are not going to get too big that is Your environment sounds right, if you have small pots then 18 would probably be ok, if you are growing in large pots, it might get a bit cramped. Other than that I am not sure what sort of advise you need?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Chee


DST said:


> Welcome back Don, glad you had a spiffing old time in Roma


Cheers big yin, was a blast for sure. I'm a coffee convert now. How anyone drinks the costa (lotta) or starfucks guff I don't know. How can uk be so behind I don't know. Also bizarrely enough the Italians were really not as stylish as I was expecting at all they look generic European now. I was expecting us to look like paupers next to them. Me n my lady were turning heads lol well any lass I imagine haha. The Americans and Brits were dolled to the nines, the Italians were going to swank restaurants in shirts jackets slacks and bright coloured sports shoes.


----------



## rocko369 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry I meant 8 in all.maybe I explained to much. Just wanted to know if 16 inches away from plant is to close?wanna try to get max light from my 600's

Rocko


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

pic fart! #1 
parthanon
fountain pizza navona 
 
fat pope! 
flasher popejesus 
 
random churchnot sure!? 

wicked flat cap haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Romulus and Remus. badass twins those boys. raised by a wolf ffs. 
 
nice old enfield   
cool street artist
 
mystery?


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice fart! Do it again 
Niice! Damn that dude can draw..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Nice fart! Do it again
> Niice! Damn that dude can draw..


PAAAARP!!!

hell yeah he can paint eh. I've got his addy he can take em off canvas and post em. i really fancy the clint eatwood-esque one.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice pics lad. And all the stylish and rich Italians are in the North. Country is a real North South divide, the South is almost North Africa, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

cheers man, yeah I'm deffo going back to Milan, Naples and Florence, think I've done Rome now.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> Sorry I meant 8 in all.maybe I explained to much. Just wanted to know if 16 inches away from plant is to close?wanna try to get max light from my 600's
> 
> Rocko


I think that distance is fine. Your plants will let you know if it's not


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

Me, DST, and others have all agreed that Naples is a giant shit hole. Might want to skip that one.


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

no sly pics of fit birds photo bombing?.............. your misses must have one good back hand don.

seriously though, looks very pretty, i'd go to rome and maybe venice but not without some arm candy, italy with the lads is a bit wierd no?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2014)

not if the lads are cute.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 5, 2014)

i lost weight when i went to Italy and Greece. Its the food man.. its so clean and healthy compared to the shit across the pond. I drank every day and ate a ton too - still lost weight. Might have had something to do with all the walking I did too, lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Glorious day! 
 
Got tired of the old one falling over cause the base was fucked. Bong water in the carpet is just too much..


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

nice glass hydro, i haven't had a piece so clean in a while!. clean bong water isn't too bad, however if you're like me it is new carpet time when the piece is knocked over.

jig your an interesting guy but you never go full homo


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Aw man the clean nice hit.. Its crazy how changing glass can effect the high. Ive hit it once and feel like three on the other one, but bowls are the same size..
Beats me.. But im happy 
The carpet is 10mx16m or so cant just change it cause of the knockover  But i will get rid of it when the girl buys me some luxury slippers..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2014)

nice piece Hydro!
Hope everyone is having a nice day.
Im in the market for some synthetic urine. Does anyone have any suggestions?. My favorite local smoke shop has Xtreme for 18 bucks (bottle) . There are many brands out there....the bags, and then there are the bottles you mix with your urine called Luckyurine. Not quite sure which route I should go.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a product on habnd now called quick fix that is made by the same people that make 'urine luck' (Spectrum Labs). You don't mix it with your urine and it is all synthetic. I got it from www.urineluck.com


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2014)

I didn't lose weight in Italy but I ate a ton of great food! Walked everywhere and then underground and train for long distances. I loved it - wish they would do that here. Hate fukn traffic and exhaust.

Milano is where I saw the styles. Fishnet stockings were the rage apparently. I saw one young lady on the underground who's smile looked just like the Mona Lisa painting. Oh - and the food there is killer! Citrus on everything, 10 kinds of tomatoes (that is why I started growing yellow tomato strains). Rissoto with parmasean cheese cooked in red wine - the best tasting purple paste I have ever eaten! 

The heroin addict hooker that propositioned my father was a trip. She started screaming at him when he said no! The gypsies that tried to pick my pocket while my Italian friend explained to me what was going on. One woman holds her baby up to your face and starts jabbering while the second one tries to steal your money!

I completely agree about the Italian coffee. Thick black nectar that needs a few spoonfuls of sugar. 

Still one of the few countries I would leave the US to reside.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

LOOL Mohican! 

Final party at distortion Saturday. I really wanna go!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2014)

You know you are old when you see a video like that and all you can think about is "look at the mess that needs to be cleaned up!"


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2014)

Another reason I wana grow bubblegum this is lovely and wonder if the weed tastes out like it

Also gona give my bairns just ph,d water tomorrow a nice load for a mid flower flush.... is there any harm in this as well be back on the feed by Monday


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Dont think there's any harm although some might say your "shocking" the plant for no reason.. 
If the girls look good and you dont wanna correct anything but just get them ready for a boost like. Id rather let them dry out a day more than usual.. I do it when giving a food boost and like giving pk booster.. 2 cents tho


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2014)

just this on 2. My caramel


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

top or bottom of the plant bud? they look like old fan leaves to me, if they are not getting direct light and airflow they don't serve much purpose anyway


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Not to sound like a parrot but yeah i get a few odd looking fans but as they are very old and not getting light i think it is useless. Wont remove it until its ready to let go by itself tho. I know how stressing it can be just getting my eye brows done. -no homo  haha


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

don't you be starting and all.....

threads gone pink, lets keep it green hehe


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Hahaha.. So its been a while with all the dabber hype. Have you any recommendations as to go with a nail with or without dome? Any special ones?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

I would suggest going with a dome and nail personally.

A domeless nail will cost you more butane in the end to heat up, let alone heating up a nail that goes right onto your rigs joint piece. Just asking for the glass to crack.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is one of my oil rigs, pretty dirty lol. It's about 10-11 inch tall, double honeycomb perc. It's a 14mm but my Ti nail height adjuster covered the hole too much so I put a 14 to 18mm adapter on there.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Thx for the input. nice rig.
Funny i dont really like alcohol no more. But a table like that makes me wanna go pour up something.
Damn just found my bong online for a 1/4 of what i paid in the store  Fucking cheap for a thick sturdy glass like this. Well haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Hahaha mo that's pretty much our experience word for word minus the attempted robbery tho one of our party had some guy try n take her phone. These days they all wear the bags designed to go on your front not back and most are padlocked!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Electric nail.. That should save some butane. But then again it costs a few years supply of butane


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thx for the input. nice rig.
> Funny i dont really like alcohol no more. But a table like that makes me wanna go pour up something.
> Damn just found my bong online for a 1/4 of what i paid in the store  Fucking cheap for a thick sturdy glass like this. Well haha


No probably. I'm big into glass so I like to take the time and know what I am buying and such, make sure I'm getting the most bang for my buck.

If you want the best price, stick with going online, or buying from the blower directly. If I want just basic clear pieces with the best percs, online is the only way to go. If you want something awesome and crazy looking for a good price, get it custom made by a glass blower, which I still do online. That rig I showed you cost me $120 shipped.

I love my bottle collection haha. Especially the scotch. 

Damn I might need to make a drink now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Electric nail.. That should save some butane. But then again it costs a few years supply of butane


Oh an e-nail is the best way to go, but like you said they have a hefty price tag. They got cheap versions but I rather get the one you get set your own temp. That would be sooo dope.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

So is that enail device a plug in thing? Like a whip?


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

*Smart Dabb Electric Titanium Nail*

The Smart Dabb Electric Titanium Nail is quite possibly the ultimate concentrate dabbing accessory!

Designed to eliminate the need for heating nails using torches with butane gas. No more burning yourself with a torch, no more inhaling carbon monoxide, no more running out of gas.

Simply power the nail up and it reaches 700 degrees fahrenheit in less than one minute. 

Comes complete with 4 different ground joint adapters, the Smart Dabb will fit almost any oil rig

* Includes all 4 ground Joint adapters & Glass straight Dome

1 x Electric Titanium Nail 110v US Plug only

1 x Female 14.5mm Adapter

1 x Male 14.5mm Adapter

1 x Female 18.8mm Adapter

1 x Male 18.8mm Adapter

1 x Glass straight Dome

1 x Pillow type cushion protective bag.*

*150 pounds*


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So is that enail device a plug in thing? Like a whip?


You put the nail on an oil rig, like the picture I posted. So like a bowl would go on a bong. 

It plugs in and you have a box you can set the temp. of it for your dabs/oil.


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

civilised in other words, i'm still wrapping dried flowers in paper and combusting it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Old Skool lol, guess it's safer than a blow torch. I'm banned from using it after a drink!


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

haha, no wonder, i know people who i wouldn't let use one sober! you could have the house down in minutes.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

So ADT does the bong get equality dirty when just dabbing?
4hours later and i haven´t even had friends over..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

I blew up the kitchen making the last bho batch and that was just flicking the kettle switch on, blowtorch and me is a big risk lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2014)

LOL..the mona Lisa Herion Addict Hooker.
one week after her US visit.lol
thanks dzracer I will get some.of that there stuff.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 5, 2014)

That's a pretty funny picture.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> So ADT does the bong get equality dirty when just dabbing?
> 4hours later and i haven´t even had friends over..
> View attachment 3171737


I would say it takes longer to dirty up a rig, less smoke and less dirtiness in a ton of dabs compared to a single flower bowl.

I clean my bongs and rigs and they stay clean for a day maybe, well when I have the smoke. Lately haven't had much to smoke.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Shots from the tent.
Hawaiian Snow Ending week 4 out of 11.
Violator Kush Week 3 out of 9 
C99 Start of week 4 out of 9
Goji Og Ending week 4 out of 9 Pistils changing color hope its not selfing. Get a better look tomorrow.
Bubba Kush Start week 4 of 8-9.
Lemon Skunk Harvest any day Ending week 8
White Widow Harvest round the corner Ending week 8
Think ill put in ChemDawg and DBxLivers next.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah i know how it is running low and saving rations :/
Im set atm with a good hash and a small harvest soon. Actually this hash is better than usual. Nice high were i can be active as long as i dont close my eyes  They called it V12.
A little cheaper than my buds


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah i know how it is running low and saving rations :/
> Im set atm with a good hash and a small harvest soon. Actually this hash is better than usual. Nice high were i can be active as long as i dont close my eyes  They called it V12.
> A little cheaper than my buds
> View attachment 3171797


Damn your buds look premo!! And the hash just makes my mouth water haha. 

Yeah it's been rough rationing and my harvest won't be here till mid August. 

Should be getting some good stuff here soon, a million times better what I've been having to survive off of lmao.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

When ive seen people post pictures of buds looking like the ones in picture 1 Hawaiian Snow. Ive always thought they were doing something wrong like having the lights to far away or growing cfls, lol 
Im still learning newb things after 3 years of growing. Guess this is my first real sativa.. After reading up on it it seems it will more likely go 13 weeks, shizz. But the reviews are damn good


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys I got a few shots right as the lights went out today the seedling seems to be liking the led over it and the cheese seems to be doing good as well.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> When ive seen people post pictures of buds looking like the ones in picture 1 Hawaiian Snow. Ive always thought they were doing something wrong like having the lights to far away or growing cfls, lol
> Im still learning newb things after 3 years of growing. Guess this is my first real sativa.. After reading up on it it seems it will more likely go 13 weeks, shizz. But the reviews are damn good


I was going to ask you were you got that Hawaiian Snow, I've always wanted to grow that strain.

Yeah when I first looked at it first thing I thought was "Damn that's a heavy sativa pheno." Haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2014)

hi guys i got my lights in so i have been working on the grow and cut two of the alligator kush. well be back when i finish with a new thread


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Its from a pack of mixed sativa/Indica seeds by ghs. Same pack that provided me with my all time favorite Lemon Skunk. Ive had a bad experience with the Pure Kush strain they've made going hermieserk like nothing ive ever seen but other than that i cant say bad things.
Congratz Dr. Hope they get you kilo's!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

I hate to be a downer but it's for a good cause.

I was brought to attention that this young teen is getting a life sentence in Texas for simply making a batch of cannabis brownies. 

If you could read the article, and feel the same way I do, you will want to sign this petition to try to lesson his charges. You'd especially want this if you were in his shoes. 

Thanks 600. 

https://www.change.org/petitions/jana-duty-you-promised-to-restore-integrity-to-the-williamson-county-district-attorney-s-office-use-alternative-sentencing-reduce-jacob-s-charges-to-misdemeanor-possession-2?utm_source=action_alert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=71515&alert_id=ylqSKRrcuh_48f69ttfpf5aV/HR2NNCnBg6tBz7p3c5mF2Q7OBmROo=


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow thats crazy.. Signed. How can that happen? Does the judges have so much power?
I would tell you what a man that sexually abuses his daughter gets here. But that shit gets me blood boiling and im about to go to sleep.. Crazy world.. Actually i need to go to sleep  Good-day/night see ya tomorrow/later


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Its from a pack of mixed sativa/Indica seeds by ghs. Same pack that provided me with my all time favorite Lemon Skunk. Ive had a bad experience with the Pure Kush strain they've made going hermieserk like nothing ive ever seen but other than that i cant say bad things.
> Congratz Dr. Hope they get you kilo's!


me too!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Wow thats crazy.. Signed. How can that happen? Does the judges have so much power?
> I would tell you what a man that sexually abuses his daughter gets here. But that shit gets me blood boiling and im about to go to sleep.. Crazy world.. Actually i need to go to sleep  Good-day/night see ya tomorrow/later


if i get found with a doobie i get 20 years mandatory, if the grow gets found 30+ in my state. A kiddy rapist is looking at 5 out in 2 1/2


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2014)

Picked these up last night:


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Wow thats crazy.. Signed. How can that happen? Does the judges have so much power?
> I would tell you what a man that sexually abuses his daughter gets here. But that shit gets me blood boiling and im about to go to sleep.. Crazy world.. Actually i need to go to sleep  Good-day/night see ya tomorrow/later


Yeah it's ridiculous, I mean I can hear everyone saying "That's Texas for ya." But how can we say that and like wtf we allow this? Makes me feel grateful for what I have even in my shitty state, and I just hope passing around a link and hoping people take the time to sign for him will be enough.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> if i get found with a doobie i get 20 years mandatory, if the grow gets found 30+ in my state. A kiddy rapist is looking at 5 out in 2 1/2


Close to mine here kind of. I know that if the grow is found, 25 year minimum. Over an oz flowers is a felony, as well as any amount of concentrate. It's fking stupid.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> if i get found with a doobie i get 20 years mandatory, if the grow gets found 30+ in my state. A kiddy rapist is looking at 5 out in 2 1/2


Lady Justice is blind, deaf and dumb...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Lady Justice is blind, deaf and dumb...


you forgot the one with it's finger in its butt


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Close to mine here kind of. I know that if the grow is found, 25 year minimum. Over an oz flowers is a felony, as well as any amount of concentrate. It's fking stupid.


i have two possession charges already. that is where the 20 years for any amount.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> you forgot the one with it's finger in its butt


Don't forget the road map to it's asshole held upside down in it's other hand as it looks at it like the stupid chimp that it is.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Picked these up last night:
> 
> View attachment 3171863 View attachment 3171864 View attachment 3171865 View attachment 3171866 View attachment 3171867


I guess stoner minds think alike doobs  I got these bad boys back in January


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have two possession charges already. that is where the 20 years for any amount.


That is why I never moved back down to Florida.

@giggles26 I'm trying to email you but having issues. It's been a long 2 days.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2014)

@jimmer6577 oh ya what kinda issues lol. Does it say my email can't be reached, maybe it's to stoned....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> @jimmer6577 oh ya what kinda issues lol. Does it say my email can't be reached, maybe it's to stoned....


No thats me, the send won't do anything. I've written this thing 5x and send it but nothing happens. It's probably viruses from to much real porn. It'll work eventually, maybe it just needs more porn.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> No thats me, the send won't do anything. I've written this thing 5x and send it but nothing happens. It's probably viruses from to much real porn. It'll work eventually, maybe it just needs more porn.


Copy and paste it here bro. well not in the forum but you know in a pm hahaha....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I guess stoner minds think alike doobs  I got these bad boys back in January


That is too farking wild!
And the universe grows smaller still...


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

i feel for you guys growing a few hundred miles from where it is legal but you could find yourself locked up for life, that's dedication right there


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> if i get found with a doobie i get 20 years mandatory, if the grow gets found 30+ in my state. A kiddy rapist is looking at 5 out in 2 1/2


That is just insane. Im not gonna go in details. But a friend i know have been in and out of jail for all sorts of things. Then on his parole he gets his 6K grow op taken down. Instead of throwing him back in jail they try to make him a deal. Stop your criminal activity and we will give you pension for the rest of your life from today. What the flying fuck! Dunno how many criminals they do that with but its fucked up thinking about. Its our tax money goddamnit.
He's thinking a small mansion in Spain, lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 6, 2014)

Double post I don't think my last one came out quite right. The clone seems to be doing well and responding to the LST or my version of it good too. My unknown nirvana seedlings are slow buy growing none the less. What do you guys think ?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 6, 2014)

So I just found out about all of this, holy shit!!

http://hollywoodlife.com/2014/06/03/slender-man-stabbings-12-year-olds-morgan-geyser-anissa-weier/


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 6, 2014)

I heard about it but didn't know any of the details. That's a very disturbing deal and I hope the girl makes a full recovery. Those two girls are really fukked in the head.


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

of all the things in the news that shocked you the most? i get less surprised by crime as the days go by, i remember when a murder was a major crime (i'm younger than 30 btw).

sad to say but this is free advertisement for a terrible video game.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 6, 2014)

Bad news makes news, not good news. Murder is still a major crime, it's just the only thing on.

Those are the type of things that shock me... Another gang murder yeah less surprised, a 12 year old trying to follow a demon spirit folklore by murdering, that's not just another every day murder.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 6, 2014)

The girl's testimonies are what gets me with that story and not the act itself. It's how fukked up those two girls are that did the stabbing.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> The girl's testimonies are what gets me with that story and not the act itself. It's how fukked up those two girls are that did the stabbing.


It shows how distorted our society has become.


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone growing outdoors, how do you deal with early flowering, is that a regular problem when growing with sunlight, just wondering having only done indoors and hearing from friends with issues. And of course, knowing in here is more information that ain't bull shit.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2014)

I have found in my environment my outdoors show prehairs for ever, it's like, woohoo they are flowering, 3 weeks later, ehm, flowering please! Less dilly dallying. So I reckon theres a good chance if your outdoors are showing sign, don't worry, they'll probably go the whole season regardless. That's in my experience. Good luck.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2014)

Fuk me I am stoned, not even sure if my answer is even relevant to the question, lmfS(toned)ao


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

My early season plants flowered early but nothing else happens until August and on. Are you in a partially shaded spot?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

Making sense to me D!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2014)

*FCJ/Goji 12/12 Day 44*


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2014)

My outdoor girls always show flowering signs well before they actually flower, it's a sign of maturity. They wont actually flower until Aug or so.

No reason to be worried, shit I veg so long on some that it looks like my indoor girls start to flower lol..


----------



## budolskie (Jun 6, 2014)

Good night haha this has just snapped me and 2 m8s
Very strong


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2014)

Is that what you got for a return? .5 from 2g?

You love your bho huh bud lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Is that what you got for a return? .5 from 2g?
> 
> You love your bho huh bud lol


Pretty sure he rolled it all up.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Pretty sure he rolled it all up.


Haha I get it now, well looks like I need another toke or 2, I'm not quite functioning yet....


Puff puff pass bud,


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2014)

Holy shit. 2 grams of bud and .5g of wax?????? Tripping BAlls.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

First - I just need to say that every time I read "Flaming Pie" I get so many visuals!

Second - Sounds like there was enough for 8 or 10 people! Is there any left? Post the after picture if you can still operate a camera! hehe


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm ready for my bb order to be here and I'm ready to try some fucking real GSC! Wahoo!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey D - You got any family secret recipes for scotch eggs?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2014)

So I have a couple options for my next grow. Not sure what I am gonna grow yet.
I was thinking about running all Goji next grow, but I know I would need alot of support. Not sure if a trellis would be enough to hold her up.
I have some grapestomper BX beans, but I know they would need alot of support too. Plus I wouldn't know if they are male/fem for a while.
IDK...


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

need more support!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2014)

So what's your questions? If it's about support I just use bamboo sticks, the big ones and have no problem with my big girls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> need more support!


I almost thought that was some kind of weird, crazy Japanese tentacle/monster porn you were trying to show us when I first glanced at the thumbnail!
Thankfully, it wasn't.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have a couple options for my next grow. Not sure what I am gonna grow yet.
> I was thinking about running all Goji next grow, but I know I would need alot of support. Not sure if a trellis would be enough to hold her up.
> I have some grapestomper BX beans, but I know they would need alot of support too. Plus I wouldn't know if they are male/fem for a while.
> IDK...


I'm a fan of tomato cages, they make them in different sizes


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2014)

You mean* "*tomato*"* cages.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> You mean* "*tomato*"* cages.


Lol that's funny you say that cuz I've thought it a lot in my head before. You say tomato I say tomato just doesn't come across the same in text


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sugar Cookies from Oregon Seed - day 49 - supposed to go 70, already seeing amber, probably will cut in another week.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2014)

Look, _EVERYONE_ knows that cannabis grows better when using a certain gauge steel wire in the cages.
It's a scientifical *FACT*.
SO, if you're happy with just an average yield every grow, then any old $10 tomato cage will do.
*BUT*, if you want to optimize the synergistic properties of all that expensive equipment & nutrients, then why skimp when it comes to a cage!?
Get *Dr. Fabulous' Chrome-plated Titanium Cannabis Cages™* with proprietary, patented wire gauges _**if you want to add *_*up to*_* 1000% to your current yield!*_

And all this can be yours for the low, low price of just $10...
... in 4 easy payments!
(_plus s/h_)
(_RUSH service is available, but will make no difference in the speed at which we process your order_)

Act now while supplies last!!!

_(**gains in yield might only be a .0000001% improvement, but it fits within the legal confines of the claimed potential gains, and claimed gains do not specify the use of our fine product, only that the buyer wants to add up to 1000% gain in yield to their grows. Dr. Fabulous, LLC and it's partners are not responsible for smaller yields, and buyer takes full responsibility for any failed grows while using our products, and waives all rights to file legal complaints in general, but specifically against Dr. Fabulous, LLC, and buyer signs over custody to their right arm, to be collected by Dr. Fabulous, LLC at any time, without notice*)_

_..._


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 6, 2014)

That’s exactly what mine are, it worked for me, look at the proof. And Dobbs , you should be selling LED panels.


----------



## benny bear (Jun 6, 2014)

after a long move to a new house finally got my new setup, now I can't post a new journal so here ya go club 600


----------



## benny bear (Jun 6, 2014)

after a long move to a new house finally got my new setup, now I can't post a new journal so here ya go club 600


----------



## budolskie (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes that was a ruthless blunt last night the end is in the garden, probs make another today aswell if weather is decent


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 6, 2014)

i swear, every day is like 2 pages in this thread.. if i leave for a week it takes me a week to catch back up.
im just about ready to show off my ladies, but i upped the nutes a day ago, so i want to catch some weight before i post pics. 

@ GHB: those blue pits look awesome
@ Hippy: those look awesome too


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

it's not as fast as it used to be, thankfully. keeping up with the conversation if you were online was hard enough lol.

thanks hornet, i think i'll be chopping the cheese some time next week, the pits will be getting nine weeks, so long as they don't flop too much more!

anybody fancy helping me trim?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey D - You got any family secret recipes for scotch eggs?


No, only Minnestrone soup I am afraid...strangley not very Scottish but my fave Grans soup (she can no longer see so doesn't make it anymore - went great with a dash of Lea and Perrins!). When asked what her recipe was, "well you put a ham hock in it, and loads of vegetable and tomatoes..." why thanks for that great explanation Gran, I'll get right on it.


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

what about the haggis balls, could that recipe not be adapted so you could squeeze a wee pullet egg in there?!. haggis scotch eggs. fuck i just got hungry!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's some cherry pie curing for a few weeks. 
 
Here's my bad ass wife busting out a huge tattoo in one sitting. 
She's pretty hot from the back, unfortunately has the face only a mother could love


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2014)

Actually that sounds like a dynamite idea ghb!! I also like to do breadcrumbed blackpudding which I reckon would also be quality with a quails egg or something inside! christ, and I just had porridge, how dull.....lol. although it did have banana, dates, and strawberries in it!


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

we need to see it done dst, pics or it didn't happen. as for your breakfast, well i won't bother..............

oscar meyer on a sesame bagel, now thats daddy breafast food.

chaka that cherry pie looks like it would fit well in my joint and if you ever get bored of your wife, well you can send her over to mine with a few buds, would be most appreciated 


hahahaha, did i really say that?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2014)

That cherry pie is amazing! I'm so glad I got the cut back, I won't let her die again! Here's the current view of the room. Going to flip today. 8 chemdog #4, 2 mk ultra, 2 shark shock. The shark shock are the two smallest ones. Second from left in the back two rows. I decided fuck that strain, even if it's magical it grows too damn slow. I gave my buddy a cut he's running outdoors and the thing is1/3 of the size of a peacock plant next to it.

I'm really excited to do some breeding again soon. I got 8+ strains I'm working with. My goal is to come up with 3-4 of my own crosses to start running, refining.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2014)

i need tomato rings like them chaka, heres a quick shot mine as i got them back in the tent, please take a look at my sig as iv just uplaoded a pic of each plant to that and my caramel seem to have a little nute problem i would love any heads up on


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> That cherry pie is amazing! I'm so glad I got the cut back, I won't let her die again! Here's the current view of the room. Going to flip today. 8 chemdog #4, 2 mk ultra, 2 shark shock. View attachment 3173175The shark shock are the two smallest ones. Second from left in the back two rows. I decided fuck that strain, even if it's magical it grows too damn slow. I gave my buddy a cut he's running outdoors and the thing is1/3 of the size of a peacock plant next to it.
> 
> I'm really excited to do some breeding again soon. I got 8+ strains I'm working with. My goal is to come up with 3-4 of my own crosses to start running, refining.


love the strains you are running.. let me and us know about smoke reports on all of them, ill put money shark shock should be tasty.
which ones are the chem 4's?!?!

great work!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> love the strains you are running.. let me and us know about smoke reports on all of them, ill put money shark shock should be tasty.
> which ones are the chem 4's?!?!
> 
> great work!


Most of what you can see in the pic is Chemdog. The MK's are also second row, far right and next to it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2014)

I live in Arizona and like everyday there seems to be a massive marijuana drug bust at the Mexico border. And these are HUGE busts... Today the news reported 2 tons mj street value 2.6 million dollars... Now if you live in Tucson, this kinda event happens almost everyday if not every other day. What I would like to know is what do they do with all this weed? Do they send it to places like Colorado or Washington State where its legal... and they might be running a little short? Or do they just give it back to the Mexican Cartel which pretty much owns this town as it is? But what ever way you look at its probably going into someone's back pocket and they are making LOTS of money.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I live in Arizona and like everyday there seems to be a massive marijuana drug bust at the Mexico border. And these are HUGE busts... Today the news reported 2 tons mj street value 2.6 million dollars... Now if you live in Tucson, this kinda event happens almost everyday if not every other day. What I would like to know is what do they do with all this weed? Do they send it to places like Colorado or Washington State where its legal... and they might be running a little short? Or do they just give it back to the Mexican Cartel which pretty much owns this town as it is? But what ever way you look at its probably going into someone's back pocket and they are making LOTS of money.


They burn it or it sits in evidence and then it get's incinerated...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 7, 2014)

I like my martinis extra dirty.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 7, 2014)

im a gin and tonic person myself, but my girlfriend loves martini's. gin martinis, extra ditry.
for you gin and tonic drinkers.. diet tonic water has 0 sugar and calories while regular tonic has 24g's of sugar and like 120 cal or something like that.
stay healthy my friends.

ed: oh, and diet tonic water tastes exactly like the real deal IMO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for answering my question giggles. I kinda knew that was the case, but was hoping they would distribute it in a more positive way.. but reality never fails to disappoint.lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah I was going to say I'm sure a lot of the smaller bust works like that. Take bribes, maybe take the product themselves, ect. A conspiracy theory for both drug lords and border control is that they keep giant stock piles to control the prices with supply and demand.

Like gigs said though most bust the drugs are incinerated, in these crazy state of the art buildings, and such. No crazy mixed burn piles like Africa haha. Money found goes back into the US treasury pile, and the cars are sometimes sold in auctions, but it most cases because the cars are totaled from the search for bricks, they just smash 'em up and we drink beer from them.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2014)

Next
*Secret of a great G&T? Try serving it in a heavier glass: Weight of tumbler can alter the way brain processes taste, psychologist claims*

*Drinks taste better when in heavier glass, says Professor Charles Spence*
*Weight of tumbler can alter the way the brain processes the drink's taste*
*Oxford University professor set to speak at Cheltenham Science Festival*

By Ben Spencer

Published: 19:53 EST, 6 June 2014 | Updated: 19:54 EST, 6 June 2014


 
* 1,347* shares

127

View 
comments

If you insist on having your gin and tonic served in a fine glass tumbler, then you might on the right track.

Because drinks really do taste better when they are in a heavier glass, an Oxford University professor has found. 

Although your choice of container has no effect on the way tastebuds pick up the drink’s flavour, the experience of drinking out of a heavier glass alters the way the brain processes the taste.








+2

Enhanced taste: Gin and tonic tastes better when it is in a heavier glass, Professor Charles Spence has found



So when you drink something out of a high quality glass, rather than a plastic beaker, it will taste significantly better.

Experimental psychologist Professor Charles Spence said: ‘We like heavy containers. We associate them with better quality, it has greater worth. If you want your guests to enjoy their G&Ts, then make sure they have a heavy glass, not a plastic one.’


*More...*

 Why being FAT can be good for you: A controversial book by a top doctor claims being overweight can help you fight disease - and even live longer
 A good night's sleep really DOES boost your brain: Getting shut-eye helps builds nerve cells linked with learning
Professor Spence, who will speak at the Cheltenham Science Festival today, added: ‘If you drink beer out of a bottle, it tastes better than from a can. 

‘That is because it is heavier in the hand and people associate it with higher quality. Although it is a matter of perception, people really do believe it tastes better.’


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2651232/Weight-tumbler-alter-way-brain-processes-taste-drinks-psychologist-claims.html#ixzz33z30s800 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 7, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Next
> *Secret of a great G&T? Try serving it in a heavier glass: Weight of tumbler can alter the way brain processes taste, psychologist claims*
> 
> *Drinks taste better when in heavier glass, says Professor Charles Spence*
> ...



I think my brain just exploded by amazement. I LOVE these kind of studies. It would explain so much.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I think my brain just exploded by amazement. I LOVE these kind of studies. It would explain so much.


I bet it's not the only thing that exploded....


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 7, 2014)

WARNING-Graphic content!
Aw man.. Just when everything went so well.. I think i might have given the plant a problem getting the water out when i removed almost every fan, idk.. This shit will give me nightmares  ..
 
Sry for the nastyness!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Next
> *Secret of a great G&T? Try serving it in a heavier glass: Weight of tumbler can alter the way brain processes taste, psychologist claims*
> 
> *Drinks taste better when in heavier glass, says Professor Charles Spence*
> ...


*'Merica!
SUCK IT* rest of the world!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> WARNING-Graphic content!
> Aw man.. Just when everything went so well.. I think i might have given the plant a problem getting the water out when i removed almost every fan, idk.. This shit will give me nightmares  ..
> View attachment 3173466
> Sry for the nastyness!


Icky!

What was your RH at?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry to see that, hydro 
I hate it when things go wrong out of the blue.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2014)

Since all this talk about RH I thought I'd throw an interesting read for you all....I keep my flower room at 70-74 and 65 RH and my girls love it and I have never had any issues. Just curious what everyone else does. Enjoy the read 

http://autogrow.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31&Itemid=165


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2014)

I've not actually had an RH meter in my cab for the last couple of years or so.....funnily enough I went in yesterday and thought, mmmn, feels hot and damp in here I wonder what's going on (we had a heatwave yesterday) Anyway, I also then thought, the pressure in my man cave was feeling wrong, and low and behold when I checked my exhaust ducting, the end had come out and it was basically just blowing the hot fan air into the cab and not into the exhaust, lol....put it back on, extra ducting tape, and eh voila, cab went back down to feeling normal. I have also kept my dehumidifier out of the room and that has actually helped with RH I think. Small space don't work to well with dehumidifiers and a/c, the heat the units create kind of negates their use.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

top Gin knowledge people! 

and alldaytoker. that's the best martini! a real dirty one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2014)

I keep my humidity below 50% at the end of flower. I prefer 40 but that is hard to maintain in the summer.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2014)

All ready im tired of trimming.. Just started on the lemon


----------



## budolskie (Jun 8, 2014)

Soon as i switch to 12/12 I add my dehumidifier and set it at 45% the whole flowering period


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

i seem to run right at 45-50 range with out doing anything. 

that is some nice looking LS Hydro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pie i will have some pics of the goji on my new thread tomorrow when i post it they are still looking good. i will top them today after i finish giving them some food.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey all I finally made it to my new home for a while. I'm in the middle of the fuking red woods, unreal. 

Will be around again like I used to.

Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2014)

They're tall huh.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey all I finally made it to my new home for a while. I'm in the middle of the fuking red woods, unreal.
> 
> Will be around again like I used to.
> 
> Peace.


good to have you back! the move go well?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2014)

Did anyone even give that article a read?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 8, 2014)

I spent a few more hours at Mohican's yesterday, helping with his giant screen house. We got a few more panels up and started screening in one of the tall sides.

EDIT: I have not yet read the article but will in a few minutes


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2014)

@jimmer6577 you around anywhere buddy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> All ready im tired of trimming.. Just started on the lemon
> View attachment 3173892


i feel that man! just did a few hours straight myself. standing. only to be told we had to go food shopping 
woof!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 8, 2014)

I noticed the same things the article talks about when I ran my AC unit. The more it ran, the higher my humidity got so I ditched the co2, vented the room and shut off the AC. Temps and RH seemed to dial themselves in after that. Every so often the RH will go up a bit depending on weather but nothing drastic.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2014)

Air conditioners remove humidity. I have a window unit in the grow area and the humidity runs between 45-55%. Normal rh here is 70+%....which is a great environment for mold. Outdoor grows are difficult.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 8, 2014)

I was able to control the RH a bit by using the dehumidifier function on the AC unit but the unit was running constantly it seemed and was sucking a lot of elec juice.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2014)

Normal outdoor temps are 85+ with 70+% rh. The grow area temps are 70-77 with a rh of 45-55 with the a/c...it goes over 100 without.
a/c's have a drain system for the water it removes.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 8, 2014)

Do you collect the condensation or just dump it to the outside of the house? Lot's of people collect it or have it run into their res

Mine drained into a bucket that I had to dump manually because it is in the garage.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine is a window unit that drains outside. I hose it down occasionally for cleaning.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2014)

Stupid birds eating the strawberry's! Got my air gun out to fire some warning shots. Hope i dont have to set an example


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2014)

I just picked me up a daisy bb gun yesterday!!

Fucking birds are eating all my peppers and tomatoes.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2014)

This plant here dont look all that special but it is one special little thing. Ive had citrus mint and menthol mint. But this is strawberry mint! and it does really taste and smell like strawberry's.. Uhm 
 
and chilli 

Chemdawg or Chemdog, gotta look that up  hso


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Did anyone even give that article a read?


It ain't because I don't love you gigs.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 8, 2014)

huzzaahh, WhoDat is back!


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2014)

I also have the strawberry mint, Hydro, really interesting how it also has that strawberry tinge underlying in it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome back, whodat!
Looking forward to hearing about the move and the new digs


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 8, 2014)

14,6°C,94 %,




0 m/s,
Good thing i aint flowering outside yet... 4.th day of rain..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2014)

No more foster kitties in the house... 

Friends of Felines now has them in their "Kitten Room" so prospective adopters can check them out.
 for me...

 good for the kittens...

Here's hoping they get a good home.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2014)

*6.5 weeks flower*



*Goji ^*


*FCJ ^*


*FCJ ^* 


*FCJ ^*


*Goji ^*


*Goji ^*


*Goji ^*


----------



## supchaka (Jun 8, 2014)

Spread em out. Turned on the other light. Flip em to 12/12! Utilizing my space a little more this round.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Air conditioners remove humidity. I have a window unit in the grow area and the humidity runs between 45-55%. Normal rh here is 70+%....which is a great environment for mold. Outdoor grows are difficult.
> 
> 
> cof


same thing at my place. it has a lot more water come out than any of the other ones of course. i am going to upgrade it to a 8000 or 10000 btu one soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> *6.5 weeks flower*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174279
> ...


i am ready to try some


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Did anyone even give that article a read?


Ugh, I admit it. I did not. 

I ignore RH and hope for the best.

If I were to add anything, it would be a humidifier, fwiw.

Thanks for taking the time though. Good stuff on new units. Will take some exposure to absorb....

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I just picked me up a daisy bb gun yesterday!!
> 
> Fucking birds are eating all my peppers and tomatoes.


They pecked my sunflower away...it still made a huge bloom and seeds though.

I had the same idea....but we are not in Texas. My friend form there quoted
"If it flies, it dies". LOL

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2014)

That is why I am building a giant cage around my garden!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Ugh, I admit it. I did not.
> 
> I ignore RH and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


i did it is just more crazy ass shit i here all the time it seems.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

Try the Ruger .17 caliber Pellet Gun... shoots like a .22 caliber rifle and only takes 1 pump. Its a break barrel pump. Its same loudness as a .22 though but makes the ideal bird gun. 

It blew a hole the size of a quarter in an apple.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

i have a gamo and .17 and it shoots 1200 fps


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 8, 2014)

I put six Peacock seeds I got from Supchaka in rapid rooters yesterday. It looks like I'll be running some Hericheese clones and some Peacock plants from seed this round.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I put six Peacock seeds I got from Supchaka in rapid rooters yesterday. It looks like I'll be running some Hericheese clones and some Peacock plants from seed this round.


i am putting 8 purple voodoo, and some of the PW X OG i made tonight. made some oil and have it sitting in the freezer and will put it in the pirex tomorrow. i had some spill and am smoking it now


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm ready for my bb order to bb order here. 

Time to grow some pk and of course the dog  

Ok so my Cali friends any of you heard of a strain called blue ribbon?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is why I am building a giant cage around my garden!


This is what I will do as well, should the need become apparent.

At my parents, when I was young, we went so far as to use long
pvc pipe-assemblies to take netting completely over each of our
fruit trees. It was this or no fruit.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm ready for my bb order to bb order here.
> 
> Time to grow some pk and of course the dog
> 
> Ok so my Cali friends any of you heard of a strain called blue ribbon?


No, not yet G. What locale does it originate from?

BTW: My PK, flowering, in Week #5, is looking *very* cool!

JD


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a 600 watt light digital ballast with air cooled hood and 5 ft by 5 ft wide and 8 ft tall grow tent. What can I do to maximize production? How many plants? What size pots? Veg time? Etc


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I have a 600 watt light digital ballast with air cooled hood and 5 ft by 5 ft wide and 8 ft tall grow tent. What can I do to maximize production? How many plants? What size pots? Veg time? Etc


this is less than half the space with same amount of lighting 
thats a 2x4x5 tent

so a 5x5 tent would be better with 1000w .. otherwise grow plants like these and flower at this size and keep them just under the light or mostly into one corner... this will give your more room for fans anyways... a tall stand fan.. and another fan for the light.

Tying down, Topping, Supercropping, defoliation, and pinching were all used on these plants.. they like it rough and dry. 

seriously though haven't watered these girls in like 10 days thats why i like the big containers only need to water like 5 times total from seed to harvest. give the a good balanced feeding and also give enough to runoff some excess nutes. I wait until the container is either bone dry or until the plant starts to wilt from dryness.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

I remembered this morning that I have some Lambsbread seeds that should be Fem so I stuck three of them in my last three rapid rooters. Nine seeds total and I think there's five or six clones rooting that my buddy said I could keep. I'm hoping to fill up my flower room a lot more than I have in a while. It would be nice if it looked like it did when I had all of the shelves and like 30 plants, lol. There was a lot of green in there but it was also a perpetual grow. I don't know if I've got the spare time these days to properly run it again as a perpetual. Time will tell I suppose and I will have to wait and see how many seeds actually germinate and how many clones actually root. 

If I am able to run a perpetual in my room again I will be popping some more seeds as soon as the first ones go in the room. The possibility of it happening has got me excited so, fingers crossed...


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

I love me some perpetual, it's so nice. I don't think I could ever go back. I smoke way to much bud hahah. 

Have you ever heard of blue ribbon dez?


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm ready for my bb order to bb order here.
> 
> Time to grow some pk and of course the dog
> 
> Ok so my Cali friends any of you heard of a strain called blue ribbon?


yes i have it was about 2 or 3 years ago its still around its pritty frosty i wanted it but it fell off for some reason i usto see it on the the MAPS and havent why was up with it?????


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2014)

its a fucken frosty one thats for shure....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> yes i have it was about 2 or 3 years ago its still around its pritty frosty i wanted it but it fell off for some reason i usto see it on the the MAPS and havent why was up with it?????


My friend has a cut of it and I had never heard of it, was trying to get more info on it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

I know it's supposed to be blue dream x green ribbon.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2014)

a few breaders ran it i heard some bread it on thc farmer? what i know is from a shop i usto work with that this guy had some serious kill, called blue ribbon i didnt like the name but he clamed to be getting a big supper big yeild, i seen the flower on the shelfs as his compatition i just glanced at the flower it was realy realy frosty, didnt smell it just glanced i proposed a trade and the employee laughed at the idea but he must of came from 55 to 80 miles away i couldnt swing the deal the budtender was cock blocking as time went on i seen less and less of it so i couldnt realy tell you.. the other things other than it yeilded and looked great thats all i know but if you landed it great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I love me some perpetual, it's so nice. I don't think I could ever go back. I smoke way to much bud hahah.
> 
> Have you ever heard of blue ribbon dez?


I have never heard of it around here, no. I don't hit up the dispensaries or anything though and haven't for some time. Not since I stopped selling to them I think.

It sounds like a winner though if that is the true genetics of it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Blue Ribbon(Green Ribbon x Blue Dream)- Green ribbon(afgoo,trainwreck, green crack)

Just got the run down from where it came from  

Sounds delightful


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2014)

ow shit the green crack is a fucken yielder thats y they sead it yielded like crazzy good job.. NICE and the blue dream does too...


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

I ended up coming home from the meet up a few weeks ago with some Blue Dream that I finished off last night. I don't remember who brought it to the meet up but thank you whoever it was. It was some very nice smoke.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2014)

That was MO. I have the same cut. Its some good stuff. . Its my preference in the mornings.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks SG. 
He was offering me some clones on Saturday but I don't remember him saying anything about some BD clones. He showed me some Scott's OG and some Jesus OG, I think, and some LA Con clones. Biggest problem with getting some from Mo is that his are all in soil and I want to run hydro. RDWC of some kind would be preferable


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 9, 2014)

Outsiders 
Chocolate Heaven 
Goji Og
White Widow
Critical +
White widow Auto
Lemon Skunk
Dog
They rockin


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Blue Ribbon(Green Ribbon x Blue Dream)- Green ribbon(afgoo,trainwreck, green crack)
> 
> Just got the run down from where it came from
> 
> Sounds delightful


hell yea i would get that if i could. TW has a good yield as well.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks SG.
> He was offering me some clones on Saturday but I don't remember him saying anything about some BD clones. He showed me some Scott's OG and some Jesus OG, I think, and some LA Con clones. Biggest problem with getting some from Mo is that his are all in soil and I want to run hydro. RDWC of some kind would be preferable



You can wash the roots if your careful. Then just insert in your system. Jig does it quite often I believe. let the soil dry and then shake off the dirt lightly. Then submerge them in water to get the rest off. Not sure what clones MO has but I am sure it is many.... LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

Now that you mention it, I am pretty sure I have done that before. I'm sure I remember rinsing roots in a bucket of water at some point.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish I had put the seeds in sooner. I think the clones may be ready to go before the seeds have all had enough time to sprout. 

I haven't run a mix of seeds and clones in a long time. It will be interesting to see how things go.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I wish I had put the seeds in sooner. I think the clones may be ready to go before the seeds have all had enough time to sprout.
> 
> I haven't run a mix of seeds and clones in a long time. It will be interesting to see how things go.



I am not sure its a great idea unless they are roughly the same maturity. Seed is the unknown factor. With clones you know what you are getting to a certain degree. I even think plants flower better after a few generations of cloning. Thats just my opinion though. You have plenty of space to deal with it but I would maybe reconsider picking up a few of Mo's clones to make sure you fill the space out well.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 9, 2014)

I could get a couple from Mo but it didn't look like he had too many clones left. I've already put the seeds in plugs so there's no turning back now, lol. I am wishing I had all clones but I will have to work with what I have, a mix. It would be better if the seedlings were already sprouted though so they'd be closer in size to the clones at the start. The six Peacock seeds are regs but the Lambsbread seeds should be fem. The seeds we sprouted at my buddy's place all are female except for three of the Hericheese which are reg seeds. My seeds are from the same run so I'm hoping they are all fem too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> You can wash the roots if your careful. Then just insert in your system. Jig does it quite often I believe. let the soil dry and then shake off the dirt lightly. Then submerge them in water to get the rest off. Not sure what clones MO has but I am sure it is many.... LOL


i have done this before but i wash them off with water starting at the bottom. should be fine ether way. if you are good to your plants most take small shocks well.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2014)

I just put them under the shower nozzle and try not to rip all the roots off. Seems to work most of the time.

Got a new guitar today.  I'm stoked.


----------



## moondance (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey all, end of week 3 in the flower tent update! I had to take one of the girls down, luckily it was one of the unstable crosses I did last summer no not a big loss. When I inspected the root ball for issues all my roots were brown. Everything else is looking happy and healthy. I also took a shot at cloning the white widow, I took 6 nice nice cuts from the mother and we will see if they take root for me.
 


Then we have the BASH and Satellite Cindy diggin on sone 600 rays. 
Then we have the SnowDogs a bit slower growers but still doing very well! 
and last but not least a shot of the Autoberry outdoors.  
Hope your all safe, happy and smokin some dank!


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 9, 2014)

Really starting to blow up...

Tangerine Dream (back right), Cotton Candy (back left), THC Bomb (front right), Sensi Jack Herer (front left):


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 9, 2014)

Day 26 for my extremas and selenes. Im getting antsy


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn men lookin' good!


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2014)

dropping them dank pics......all the way around the globe


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2014)

They're looking pretty good. The burned leaf tips are from too hot a nute mix.

I've been running extrema for almost 5 years and she is the most requested....and my personal favorite. I had it before sannie femm'ed her and she will throw nanners at 7 weeks, but she's almost finished at that time.....7 to 9 weeks depending on how entergetic I'm feeling.

Good luck with the selene. I tried her when he first released her and was not impressed enough to continue to grow her.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> They're looking pretty good. The burned leaf tips are from too hot a nute mix.
> 
> I've been running extrema for almost 5 years and she is the most requested....and my personal favorite. I had it before sannie femm'ed her and she will throw nanners at 7 weeks, but she's almost finished at that time.....7 to 9 weeks depending on how entergetic I'm feeling.
> 
> ...


that is some good weed i will be taking a cut of the one i have and it will go in with the purple wrecks in the vert room. it has some nice size buds also.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 9, 2014)

Heavyweight Fruit Punch day 46 flower. First grow.


----------



## moondance (Jun 9, 2014)

I forgot to post a pic of the mutant bud!! 1 of 3 top colas in a 1 gallon pot.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 9, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> They're looking pretty good. The burned leaf tips are from too hot a nute mix.
> 
> I've been running extrema for almost 5 years and she is the most requested....and my personal favorite. I had it before sannie femm'ed her and she will throw nanners at 7 weeks, but she's almost finished at that time.....7 to 9 weeks depending on how entergetic I'm feeling.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. This is my second time growing Extrema, I really enjoy her. Selene looks great so far - I'm trying her for the first time because it finishes in 9-10 weeks and puts out some enormous flowers from what I hear. Selene smells great, I've got three distinct phenos of that going, and one Chemistry Freebee. Not too impressed with the Chemistry.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ruh roh raggy, it's getting full in here.....


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2014)

what's that chuncky one on the right giggs?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

You mean this girl gen?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, we got word from Friends of Felines that one of the boy kittens, Gerry, has been adopted, and will be with his new family tomorrow after he gets his little berries permanently adjusted.



The lady's at the cat center said that it was pretty rare for a kitten to get adopted on a Monday at their place, as that is the slowest day for them.
But the person came in and fell in love at first sight.

Fingers are crossed for the other two.


----------



## moondance (Jun 10, 2014)

That's great news Doobie, I know the other two will find good homes too!

Well all the new genetics from Oregon Green Seed Co. are sexed we have 3 for 3 of each are girls! After a terrible time up potting them into 1 gallons, I have to smoke a bowl and think about what the hell I'm going to do now lol. I had to hook up a shop light for 5 of them, to veg under, on account that the veg tent has a bunch in it in the dome home's. So if all 6 of the widow clones take root, I will have 16 plants. Only 4 are going to be mothers, that leaves 6 widows, 2 BASH, 2 Sat. Cindy's and 2 Snow Dog f2's, yup gotta smoke one now be safe MD.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 10, 2014)

My notifications have stopped working I tho was a bit funny the past few days, any way day 35 put sum cain in and supported all the plants here's a couple pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

BEASTS


----------



## budolskie (Jun 10, 2014)

The extra veg time does make a lot of difference like, I need sum proper tomato rings for when I do my russian and bubblegum from seed for xmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

aye my alerts only work for some threads. i have to keep checking watched threads to catch everything. 

it's all in the veg eh!. I've left a gap in my rotation so I can veg up and LST/mainline. i could have 6-8 in SOG style in but they'd give me about an oz a go.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

I was trying to figure out how many weeks I was into flower in the cab, I know, bud flipped his a few days after mine so thanks for the update, bud! lol. Now I know where I am at Was 35 days last Friday


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't buy fizzy pop/juice/soda so I felt a bit weird going into the shop and buying the cheapest shit there was. I can't believe people would drink this, incredible. Anyway, I bought the juice for the bottles as I need some for when I go away. I am going to use these on the pots in my flower cab because I'll be away an extra day from when they will need watered again...I reckon these will keep them going. I arrive back at the crack of yawn the following day so it will only really have been 28 hours.


----------



## moondance (Jun 10, 2014)

Those are nice we use them in the vegetable garden as the air goes in the water comes out nice slow watering!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2014)

You make velcro cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll have to look into some of those (watering spikes, not the kicks) for when the Mrs. and I go to Crater Lake this coming August for 6 days.
Will be probably a hot month (usually is, by Oregon standards), so am worried about the plants that will be just starting flowering by then..


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2014)

looks like they've finally proven that mj can be hazardous to your health
*  Florida man arrested on battery AND drug charges after beating brother with 3-foot marijuana plant: cops  *
  
A verbal argument turned physical in Lakeland, when Rodney Brown allegedly picked up a marijuana plant and smacked his brother around.


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com#ixzz34FMSOhtz



cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2014)

that is really funny!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> looks like they've finally proven that mj can be hazardous to your health
> *  Florida man arrested on battery AND drug charges after beating brother with 3-foot marijuana plant: cops  *
> 
> A verbal argument turned physical in Lakeland, when Rodney Brown allegedly picked up a marijuana plant and smacked his brother around.
> ...


Omg.... Hahaha.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2014)

How badly can you possibly hurt someone with just a 3 foot tall MJ plant? Wouldn't be a very thick stalk or anything...


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

haha, Jiggle. good spot, saves me learning how to tie my laces


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

D can you mind on the name of that bike rental near your gaff? i'm trying to get a city bike frame over here and they want daft money for em.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

You want a City Bike frame..everything in Holland is also a rip off unless you buy non Dutch bikes, and all the bike shops tell you they are crap.I'll check and see if I can get the name, I am sure they gave me a card....


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

http://flying-dutch.com/


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2014)

DST said:


> haha, Jiggle. good spot, saves me learning how to tie my laces


My dad used to get really pissed at me because I thought I was Run DMC leaving my laces undone. He'd say 'We don't buy you expensive sneakers just to have you leave them unlaced.... we're getting you velcro next time'

But I don't want the payless shoes dad!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2014)

that bone head beating his brother with his mj plant! WHAT and idiot! we need to keep an idiot like him in jail for the rest of his life that way we will save him a trip to the mall when he plans his mass shooting.
DST what are those orange spikes going to do? im thinkin you stick them in the soil with the plastic juice container upside down and the water will slowly drips out keeping the plant moist and watered?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 10, 2014)

I wanna know what his brother did that pissed him off so badly.. that he beat him with a plant.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2014)

I keep trying to picture one man smacking around another man with a fukking plant FFS! The images I get are more comical then violent, lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 10, 2014)

same here, it's definately not worthy of a life sentence imo.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 10, 2014)

Ow! .. Stop it!... WHAM - face full of buds - 
"take that you prick!"
-"im gunna call the cops!"
"no you wont, cause ima beat you do death with this here plant"
screams in the background.. 
We need to hear the police recording of the call-in


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 10, 2014)

That would be a funny 911 call. Help, I'm being beaten with a plant, lolz

Fool got str8 plant whipped...


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that bone head beating his brother with his mj plant! WHAT and idiot! we need to keep an idiot like him in jail for the rest of his life that way we will save him a trip to the mall when he plans his mass shooting.
> DST what are those orange spikes going to do? im thinkin you stick them in the soil with the plastic juice container upside down and the water will slowly drips out keeping the plant moist and watered?


That's exactly what they are for, Ambs. I am hoping they cover the extra day that the plants will have without water whilst I am away.....and hopefully not just flood the place, haha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2014)

haha, I think its a great idea DST! and I do hope the project is a success with no flooding involved. Have a safe and enjoyable trip mate! cheers

that dude who smacked his bro with the plant is a loose cannon. a mental retard. completely unstable. Growing in Florida is strickly forbidden. they don't even have Medical Mj laws there so he does this and busts himself at the same time.
Its best for the community to lock this fucker up or lobotomize him for his stupidity.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

Cheers D lad!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 10, 2014)

DST said:


> I don't buy fizzy pop/juice/soda so I felt a bit weird going into the shop and buying the cheapest shit there was. I can't believe people would drink this, incredible. Anyway, I bought the juice for the bottles as I need some for when I go away. I am going to use these on the pots in my flower cab because I'll be away an extra day from when they will need watered again...I reckon these will keep them going. I arrive back at the crack of yawn the following day so it will only really have been 28 hours.
> View attachment 3175678
> View attachment 3175677
> View attachment 3175676
> ...


were those three d printed???
i was thinking of a pot that had a spirol in it with holes so that air could travel with holes in them i know water would run threw them so an insert thats flexible with a smaller diamiter so when you water it plugs the holes from water escaping the median.. after pull the insert out of the staw with holes so roots can take in a lil more air... the roots will eventualy take over but it should give it a great jump start fuck wish i owned a three dee printer..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's a blast from the past with a REAL OG, double-g, triple-g rapper for ya, D:
1983
("OG" meaning "Old & Geriatric")
(**Rodney Dangerfield was a HUGE pot smoker, too. From all accounts he was a wake & baker and toked non-stop all day until his head hit the pillow the next night/morning, every day of the year, since the 1940s.)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2014)

About Rodney's cannabis smoking:

In 2004, Dangerfield's autobiography, *"It's Not Easy Bein' Me: A Lifetime of No Respect but Plenty of Sex and Drugs"* (ISBN 0-06-621107-7) was published.
The book's original title was *"My Love Affair With Marijuana"*, a reference to his smoking material of choice for 60 years.

===


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice plants everyone. Don't beat anyone with them.

I got to hang out with a bunch of baby ducks this morning. Was at the store and there was a mama and her ducklings, 8 I think, and they were a major street and a big parking lot away from the lake they lived in. It was pretty fun stopping traffic and helping the babies up the curb.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 10, 2014)

Aw man what an evening.. I got a couple friends who have gone sour on each other.. Have not spoken since the 30th birthday a while back. So today i was sitting with one of them just made a bong mix ready to watch a movie, when the other friend shows up, cause he saw the car and wanted to put the whole thing aside.. Did not end as he wanted.. Fuckin hell they yelled and screamed so much the neighbors will stay inside for a few days.. One fucked up his hand from hitting my big tree :/ Just glad they did not collide both are twice the size of me..
Started crane school today, im amazed there's so many with seemingly damaged brains driving around in big trucks. Oh and pretty crazy never have a person in the history of denmark lost his license to operate a crane. Though several people have been killed and many operators have been found guilty in culpable homicide.
Argh bedtime all ready. Had to move the light up to max. The outside temps pulling in to the tent are 28c. Phew its freaking hot even now at 11 pm. And all my fans are in the grow room 





Anyone seen this? Aw man i was rofl after a scene 5 mins in.


----------



## ghb (Jun 10, 2014)

aaaw jigs gone all sweet and caring now he's got a family. i wonder was there a day when you would have just left them too it like i would


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

38/39th day for the cab. dog unless specififed>




SourKushCali Orange...sour orange? probably one of them already...


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2014)

Deep Blue, also 38/39 days





Slainte, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nice plants everyone. Don't beat anyone with them.
> 
> I got to hang out with a bunch of baby ducks this morning. Was at the store and there was a mama and her ducklings, 8 I think, and they were a major street and a big parking lot away from the lake they lived in. It was pretty fun stopping traffic and helping the babies up the curb.


The wife & I had just gotten back from dropping the foster kittens off and were sitting in the car in the driveway looking up at the undeveloped field across the road chatting about the kittens when from the left side out from of the trees walked a mama red deer and her jumping little calf trying to keep up behind her in the tall grass.
The mama was walking so slow that I grabbed my (much-hated) cellphone and tried to get the camera part running, and my calloused bass-players finger tips were not working well on the touch screen at the moment, so I was fumbling like a fool, glancing up to track their position then back to the phone to to navigate to the camera.
Okay. Camera on,deers still in view for now, umm where's the trigger? Oh yeah (I rarely use this thing), press screen button, aaaaaaan wait.....
.... click on nothing because I thought no pic was going to be taken.
Try again after finding mama & calf almost to the edge of the right side of the field, press touchscreen to trigger it aaaaand wait... click.
But they was out of view by the time the camera snapped the pic.
So no cool pic.
AND I didn't even have the pleasure of watching mama and her calf do what ever it is that mama deers & their calves do on their day-to-day... 
Technology sucks...
... in the hands of the incompetent.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey 600. I'm having trouble determining if this one plant is done. I posted up in the Harvest and Curing, but not much help. Zoom in and let me know what ya think.
Here's a link to the other thread with more pics: http://rollitup.org/t/close-to-harvest.832927/#post-10590859


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey figgy what is breeder flower times and how long flowering are they?

They look about half clear half cloudy. I only saw an amber one on the ones you chopped off.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 10, 2014)

Breeder


Flaming Pie said:


> Hey figgy what is breeder flower times and how long flowering are they?
> 
> They look about half clear half cloudy. I only saw an amber one on the ones you chopped off.


Breeder says 8 weeks. These are at 47 days from the flip. And about 2 weeks ahead of my other 2 who's pistils have just started turning. The pictures in the link are from
last night and have more amber trichs.

The first 2 pics above are the same bud, different angles.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2014)

I agree with FP...it looked to be leaning toward clear IMO.

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2014)

I would let them go at least the 8 weeks that breeder recommends.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok thanks for the input. Got a jewelers loupe on the way. Just didn't want to miss any prime window.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking stellar D pal. as per..

Doobie, i was just saying to my gf when in rome last week there's all these tourists walking around amazing buildings and stuff with ipad's held up looking at the pantheon and fountains n stuff and I was like they've come all the way to rome to look at an iPad. everyone's obsessed with uploading rather than enjoying the moments any more.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Hey 600. I'm having trouble determining if this one plant is done. I posted up in the Harvest and Curing, but not much help. Zoom in and let me know what ya think.
> Here's a link to the other thread with more pics: http://rollitup.org/t/close-to-harvest.832927/#post-10590859
> 
> 
> ...


not done yet, I would wait a good while....


----------



## Figgy (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks DST. I now know why the loupe or microscope is needed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Fireballs!!! That's one I need to get my hands on!!

Dang it and I just made an order....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2014)

Fireballs? What are the genetics on that?

What should I order from BB? I want a 8-9.5 week strain with average to above average yield.

Pain and antidepressant would be good.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Look into pk flaming, it's good for pain and relaxing and potent edibles and it can finish in 8 weeks


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

I just picked up a couple packs... Sour Cherry, Dog, Psycho Killer, and Qrazy Quake... comes to about 2 bucks a seed with shipping! great deal! not to mention fire genetics! Thanks for the promo code Don. Look forward to runnin some dank genetics and will try to document some of it. I loved the DOG... still have some others to try.


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fireballs? What are the genetics on that?
> 
> What should I order from BB? I want a 8-9.5 week strain with average to above average yield.
> 
> Pain and antidepressant would be good.



haven't tried the fireballs, yet.

deep blue 7 -8 weeks 
blue pit 8- 10 weeks

i would find it hard to see why anybody wouldn't want to grow these two strains, massive yields of great potency and interesting flavours.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 11, 2014)

man I was going to snag some Blue Pit but they're out.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> haven't tried the fireballs, yet.
> 
> deep blue 7 -8 weeks
> blue pit 8- 10 weeks
> ...


I've grown both and I like the stocky pheno of blue pit, to bad it's outa stock....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2014)

Just dropped some Dog & Fireballs, I believe FB genetics are Alien Fire Kush x Cherry Pie.
I liked the Blue Pit, Dog, & Engineers Dream, all very nice ,
also have a freebie from previous order SK x DB (not sure if it is.. sour kush x deep blue ?), 
finishing up now & it looks & smells amazing


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2014)

it's all amazing bob, i need to try more BB gear to be honest, i only have 3 strains atm.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Just dropped some Dog & Fireballs, I believe FB genetics are Alien Fire Kush x Cherry Pie.
> I liked the Blue Pit, Dog, & Engineers Dream, all very nice ,
> also have a freebie from previous order SK x DB (not sure if it is.. sour kush x deep blue ?),
> finishing up now & it looks & smells amazing


probably. i have some Sour Kush x DOG beaners


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 11, 2014)

Today's update 

Silver Skunk under BML SPYDR 600 led, which is ~ 366w draw


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2014)

The view ain't too shabby


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2014)

living life......love it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The view ain't too shabby



Love it. Norcal? so beautiful up there. Maybe we will see you down south here sometime Who.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)

WhoDat going to need to change your name to 49er!

Where did you end up?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful who! Glad to see ya back, but I'm ready to see some porn from you again


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 11, 2014)

Nature porn is cool too  Looks very nice. Congratz who..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2014)

Up here in humbolt county, simply beautiful. We got a giant pond, so water def ain't a problem even in this nasty drought. The whole property is off grid with solar panels,,, fuking perfect.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuck ya that's awesome who! Living the dream!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Up here in humbolt county, simply beautiful. We got a giant pond, so water def ain't a problem even in this nasty drought. The whole property is off grid with solar panels,,, fuking perfect.



Awesome man. bet your itching to get at it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The view ain't too shabby


I predict some new trees will be growing their way up to the sky in the near future in your area.

Super nice, whodat!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The view ain't too shabby


Eh... that's ok for sure. lol

hey where abouts you at?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Look into pk flaming, it's good for pain and relaxing and potent edibles and it can finish in 8 weeks


psycho killer?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

my deep psychosis finished in 8 weeks. I would say its good for pain and whatever else ails you. up there in potency with the Cherry Pie I think.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> psycho killer?


Yes psycho killer, really most of the bb strains are good lol


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Up here in humbolt county, simply beautiful. We got a giant pond, so water def ain't a problem even in this nasty drought. The whole property is off grid with solar panels,,, fuking perfect.


Fucking Shit! Humboldt! That has always been Mecca for us.

I actually did the college road trip, the length of Cali, the long way.

We came back with a pillow of Nauge.

We stayed in Arcata, as my friend's brother was a student at Cal State.

I look forward to some (really, very) green photos.

Oh, and how about that highway from the East? Wicked. Beautiful.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3176850


that blows i am moving and cant order any thing right now. wish i could come to cali with everyone. you guys are always so happy and i live in such a bum ass state. next year i will have the money saved to go i am tired of the Good Old Boy system.


whodatnation said:


> The view ain't too shabby


i am so happy you escaped to such a lovely spot


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2014)

Wherever you are is lucky to have you Dr!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks man i am just bummed found out about two weeks ago i had gotten screwed on the house i was buying because some one knew some one and we did not even get an answer on our bid or a chance to make a counter offer. now i am having to move because of the bum in the back yard but y'all have heard me bitching about him for a year now. plus it is a long story to type Java

to all in cali i would like to know some nice areas for the wife to look up, and i would like to get a job in an artisan woodshop but i have great work history so work is not a issue. thanks for any insite you guys can provide.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes psycho killer, really most of the bb strains are good lol


My first Psycho Killer is setting up very nicely.

I do not think that it is the "Lemon Pledge Pheno" but I have already
up-potted clones to run #1 again.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2014)

Javadog said:


> My first Psycho Killer is setting up very nicely.
> 
> I do not think that it is the "Lemon Pledge Pheno" but I have already
> up-potted clones to run #1 again.
> ...


i have been hearing Don talk about the psycho crosses for a while now! them and deep blue crosses are the next gear i will pick up from BB.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

And the fun begins......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2014)

that looks to be the cookie mom-ster


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, yes indeed it does. I think I'm going to need lots of tie ups for this girl, she creates golf ball sized nugs


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 11, 2014)

I just ordered up some BB ish. Got some Deep Psychosis, Sour Cherry and I think the third was Psycho Killer.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I just ordered up some BB ish. Got some Deep Psychosis, Sour Cherry and I think the third was Psycho Killer.


Hey me to, except I got the dog, and PK and hope some bad ass freebies 

Wanna run PK along with me


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

These girls should start flowering any day now. Lemon OG Kush, C99, OG #18, and Jack Herer


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey me to, except I got the dog, and PK and hope some bad ass freebies
> 
> Wanna run PK along with me


We'll see I guess. I'll let you know when I get mine.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> We'll see I guess. I'll let you know when I get mine.


I'll wait, it's not like I don't have enough already lol...


----------



## moondance (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay I had to get in on the 1/2 off sale too, I just couldn't resist. Thanks to Don for the heads up!
I got Engineers Dream, Psycho Killer and Crazy Quake. I am hoping these ease the pain for my wife and I, it will be a little while till I can run them but hey Christmas is around the corner right lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2014)

Ditto! Thanks Don.

I got Crazy Quake too. (I loved Qrazy Train...this ought to go well ;0)

and Deep Purple Querkle.

Southern Charm was out. Soon. :0)

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

thanks for all the thanks guys! lol sounds weird.

and Grats whodat, that's some good country!


----------



## seattlegrownewb (Jun 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> subbed, drunk too. hahahah
> 
> cheers DST for the heads up how many under your 6? i find that anything more than 10 and your affecting your yield id rather do 6 beauties than 10 piss poor i recently learnt the hard way haha
> 
> ...


t


----------



## seattlegrownewb (Jun 12, 2014)

four plants per light. veg sixty days in five or seven gallon pots


----------



## seattlegrownewb (Jun 12, 2014)

how close do u guys keep your air cooled hoods? i go about three to six incs


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2014)

Doc, I think you'd fit better in Nor cal. So cal is crowded and expensive for the most part. Plus it's a desert down here. Much more green up north.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Doc, I think you'd fit better in Nor cal. So cal is crowded and expensive for the most part. Plus it's a desert down here. Much more green up north.


How far from yuba city are you?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2014)

Me? Like 8 hours driving. Just a bit farther for me to drive to Salt Lake City. CA is a big fucking state.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Me? Like 8 hours driving. Just a bit farther for me to drive to Salt Lake City. CA is a big fucking state.


Haha yea it is, I figured you were a ways from there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone grown Grapestomper bx? Got any pics? Nute advice?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2014)

So I was stoned and bored and looking at marijuana laws and such and came upon this, wtf is this shit. We don't support it and it's not harmless, are you fucking kidding me...

http://www.whitehouse.gov/ondcp/marijuana


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

'm excited for the Fireballs and the other freebie Livers/Blues BX. Blues looks like a good strain.

Here is a clone only Livers/Blues from UK from https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=149498&highlight=Blues+Clone




I


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2014)

Did you notice who put this out? They have to have this to continue to have financial support. If mj is alright then that office doesn't have a reason to exist.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Did you notice who put this out? They have to have this to continue to have financial support. If mj is alright then that office doesn't have a reason to exist.
> 
> 
> cof


I know exactly who put it out curious, that's what makes me so mad about it! It's their propaganda bullshit that keeps the war alive. It's all about money. It just irritates the shit outta me.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So I was stoned and bored and looking at marijuana laws and such and came upon this, wtf is this shit. We don't support it and it's not harmless, are you fucking kidding me...
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/ondcp/marijuana


*cough* hipocrites *cough* *cough*

we are fighting a big battle against the older generation, brainwashed folks, and very wealthy people/companies that would lose out if pot was legal. Alcohol, Tobacco, and Big Pharmacy surely aren't part of the solution... Those would be the most helpful people to convice to join the cause because otherwise they are working against our effort. I would imagine the church is in on it too.

How can you fight back? join a local organization. donate. hell even posting strain grow info supports the cause of giving a loose basis for true research to begin.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 12, 2014)

Giggles. Send me pm


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

seattlegrownewb said:


> how close do u guys keep your air cooled hoods? i go about three to six incs


about 18 inches currently. going to drop to 14 or 15 during peak flowering


----------



## Notmikeh (Jun 12, 2014)

I want to be in this club sooo bad.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2014)

If you study the history of drug enforcement in the US you will understand how we got here. Taken from Congressional records....and is actually racial.
First there was heroin, said to be a danger to "our daughter" and therefore the culture that introduced it-the Chinese thru their opium dens-was vilified.
Next was cocaine, where a sheriff from the Carolinas stated that he shot a cocaine crazed black person five times and didn't stop him. Blacks were the enemy.
Then we come to Harry Anslinger-newly appointed to Drug enforcement ( in the early 1930's), who was looking for a new cause-hello marijuana and all of the negative press that has followed. The mexican's got the blame for this.
You've had 75 years of negative perception and 10 years of some truths. It's beginning to change, help as much as you can.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm excited for my freebies too. I want to try out the Fireballs soon for sure.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 12, 2014)

Notmikeh said:


> I want to be in this club sooo bad.


Post up some pics and details of your setup and I'm sure we will all welcome you in. You don't need to use a 600 watt bulb but it helps.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> If you study the history of drug enforcement in the US you will understand how we got here. Taken from Congressional records....and is actually racial.
> First there was heroin, said to be a danger to "our daughter" and therefore the culture that introduced it-the Chinese thru their opium dens-was vilified.
> Next was cocaine, where a sheriff from the Carolinas stated that he shot a cocaine crazed black person five times and didn't stop him. Blacks were the enemy.
> Then we come to Harry Anslinger-newly appointed to Drug enforcement ( in the early 1930's), who was looking for a new cause-hello marijuana and all of the negative press that has followed. The mexican's got the blame for this.
> ...


I protest all the time at rally's when they have them in my state....

I follow the history all the time. Anslinger was a dick and then Nixon didn't help with his huge push with the war on drugs.

I'm just glad we are finally making progress forward regardless what they say..


----------



## Notmikeh (Jun 12, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Post up some pics and details of your setup and I'm sure we will all welcome you in. You don't need to use a 600 watt bulb but it helps.


Haha. Well, I thought this was a club for 600g not 600w lol. I'm running LEDs 
Here is my grow set up if your interested. https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-ever-grow-scrog-cheese.833231/ I'd welcome any input. This is my first time.


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2014)

* Prolific Kush*
* *


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2014)

This is the 600 club. Meaning 600 of whatever you fancy. 600 days strait of getting high, 600 joints rolled last year, 600 problems, 600 dollars in the bank, it's all good

There's some LED folks in here. I don't always grow, but when I do I use LED's.

Things Ive had 600 of:
baseball cards, cd's, grams of herb, dollars cash, that's probably it. Rice don't count.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2014)

I talked to TrynaGroSumShit today. He's alive and kicking. Same with Bassman. Believe it or not he's growing some nice looking, healthy plants.

Wally nutter is still as nutter as ever.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2014)

So purple honeybee pheno is rocking it, she does not like to be topped, I will remember that for next round. 

Prolific kush eh G? What's the 411 on that...

Oh and the bb team has done it again, thanks guys! Made it here in under a week and came with a special gift   Now that's service!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 12, 2014)

Howdy folk's, just popped in to drop a couple snap's, i dont get much chance to these days but eventually getting back on track!

This is a Deep Purp Querkle
 

And a couple Scottie Dog's ( from seed )
 
Looking like her old self 
Another that was vegged better ( same pip's )
  
And a Southern Charm
 

Ive a few others but the seed's got knocked over in a tub and mixed up mostly, only got the 1 male so not sure on the others. My batteries wen in the cam there so just a few quick shot's, but getting to the best part


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> This is the 600 club. Meaning 600 of whatever you fancy. 600 days strait of getting high, 600 joints rolled last year, 600 problems, 600 dollars in the bank, it's all good
> 
> There's some LED folks in here. I don't always grow, but when I do I use LED's.
> 
> ...


Good, im only running a 400  lol. ( wish it was a 6 )


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 12, 2014)

my goal is 600 600's 
xP


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, one of the other foster kittens was adopted and is with her new family:

(Tiffany)
 

Just one more of the three kittens left: Alex, the tuxedo cat with ghost stripes.
The wife wants us to go check up on him this coming Saturday, if he hasn't been adopted by then, to see how he's doing.
There are two other tuxedo kittens from another litter that are in the Kitten Room with him, so he will have a tougher time getting picked than his siblings.
I've told the wife that if we go to check up on him Saturday we're probably not coming home empty-handed.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

So this dude just followed me on IG. I think I am going to block him. LOL!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, one of the other foster kittens was adopted and is with her new family:
> 
> (Tiffany)
> View attachment 3178206
> ...


i forgot doobie i have a new kitten from the dark gray one and a siamese


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

I love that I had to think to myself, "What is 'IG' ? Oh: 'Instagram'."
I'm too boring for people on social medias, and to lazy to give a flying fuckfart about them.
This is as close at it gets for this old coot, when it comes to social media.
And even then I feel too gabby.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

this is the only thing i do.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

Good news about the new furry ones, doc 
I miss the little furry monkeys...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Anymore this is the only thing I do. I still get alerts every blue moon from my IG account.

I'm a big text guy though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

I mean, NOBODY wants to hear that I'm cleaning out the garage today.
Right?
Crap!
I went ahead and shared that anyways...
... sorry.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I mean, NOBODY wants to hear that I'm cleaning out the garage today.
> Right?
> Crap!
> I went ahead and shared that anyways...
> ... sorry.


I went out to see if I could put the pool cover on by myself.

Top it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

i took a poop today


----------



## supchaka (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm at my sons graduation


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2014)

I went to a tumbling class.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

Dang man, WTF!?!?
What kind of a thread is this where people talk about stuff, man.
Weirdos...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, and I'm finishing up a bowl of Apple Jacks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I'm at my sons graduation


Congrats to the son!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I'm at my sons graduation


that is great! High School or Collage?


----------



## moondance (Jun 12, 2014)

I got a special email that said I get Fireballs and OG Kush x Casey Jones!!!! I also took a bud off the Widow to try, and yes I inhaled lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2014)

I been rocking the apple jacks this week too.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 12, 2014)

He graduated high school. My daughter was 2 days ago for 8th grade.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

4 years apart that is not to bad.i have 6 years between mine.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2014)

Haha y'all cray.

I'm on the porch drinking a beer enjoying a spliff about to eat din,,, always music playing.

Another hard days work in, ima be in the best shape of my life on this mountain terrain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

that is so great sounding!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, the 3rd and last foster kitten we had was adopted today!
Alex:


----------



## Javadog (Jun 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is so great sounding!


Yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, the 3rd and last foster kitten we had was adopted today!
> Alex:
> View attachment 3178406


to cute man! this is our new baby. i think it is two weeks now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 12, 2014)

That's WAY too cute!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2014)

I get no notifications any more like unless it's a like or inbox, I wonder how that is


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2014)

Please don't be offended when I ask: 

Have you double-checked your "Alert Preferences" to make sure they are all activated?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2014)

No I havnt haha and I'm never offended in here lads 

Quick pic before lights came on


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2014)

Also new blow torch for nail and what I am smoking today also neymar 3-1 has made me a nice 100 bucks


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

nice torch bud lad. proper pro one, never seen a grinder like that before. hand crank on it. 

I watched a bit of the game last night that penner was fucking disgraceful. so he held his shirt for a half a second and he went over like he'd taken a 44 magnum slug to the head. nice earner for you though. think i'm going to have a flutter on top goal scorer today.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> 4 years apart that is not to bad.i have 6 years between mine.


Ive 15 between mine 

Nice set-up bud, ive got my ltr of iso sitting waiting lol, but really keen on giving the bubble bag's a proper go with decent schwag. I only tried it once with some old trim that had been lying, was like a bit soap bar that had been left in my pocket and through the wash! But the last couple pieces ive tried from DST and DGT were to die for, if can get it somewhere near the same quality i'd never put solvent near my weed.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2014)

Ii av got a few top scores and winner doubles like just couple quids like think van persie Spain 2-1 or Costa Spain
2-1 see the teams later tho, a fell a kip at half time and my lass woke me is up at full time saying my bet had won


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2014)

Get u the grinder probs 12 quid av just sold a few


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

I hate this state...

http://usmpa.wordpress.com/tag/iowa-supreme-court/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

i'm good for a grinder ta bud man, got a couple in the house.


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

budoslki, bringing california to the north east!, nice plants man.

who glad to see you around again, that looks a nice spot you have, now time to impress us again with your big fat green thumb.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I hate this state...
> 
> http://usmpa.wordpress.com/tag/iowa-supreme-court/


yea that is the kind of shit we deal with down here too man


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 13, 2014)

@budolskie - I have that same grinder but mine is silver.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I hate this state...
> 
> http://usmpa.wordpress.com/tag/iowa-supreme-court/


Its sad. Our culture in this country is fucked.. I guess we gotta move to colorado to be left alone.. and even then you gotta be careful who you tell about your grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> @budolskie - I have that same grinder but mine is silver.


Me too dez! Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3178512


hell that is a cadillac compered to mine


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

cheap plastic ones do the trick for me, i actually like using my hands if possible but then i can't roll the joint because my fingers stick together too much.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 13, 2014)

Sticky fingers from weed isn't the worst problem you can have, lol.


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

not at all, wish i had that problem now!. a boring friday afternoon would be livened up in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 13, 2014)

I needed to get some soil yesterday to put the seedlings in and forgot. I don't want them to stretch too much so I'd better get it done today. I'm deciding now if I should run and get it now, before I start working or wait and try to go at lunch time. I meant to go yesterday at lunch and forgot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

it is raining here so my side job is a no go today. smoking a blunt of alligator kush with oil so i am high as a giraffe's ass right now


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

nothing worse than putting things off, get it done asap.

buy more than you need and keep it in stock dez


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i keep a 33 gal trash can full and a tub mixed with the compost ready to go i was a boy scout


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

guess you dont have that issue ghb running hydro


----------



## supchaka (Jun 13, 2014)

I just emailed fox farms yesterday and asked them if I could set up as a dealer if I just wanted to buy ocean forest by the pallet. I probably know enough other growers that would/use it that I could still get rid of it quickly. The cheapest Ive found is about $9 a bag by the pallet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

Thats a pretty good deal on a bag of FF.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2014)

Fuck ya, that shit out here is like 25 bucks a bag, fuck that shit!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2014)

Real good price!
I pay $17 for a 1.5-cu. ft. bag of it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

do your sum's and get it going supchaka! Hopefully you can get something going that works out obviously depending on where you would be sending it for post prices ect....

I love when i see folk thinking of how they can turn a coin and help other growers at same time!
Good Luck


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

you would have to pick it up or shipping would kill it i would think


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

How much is there? I can find a half empty truck heading this way.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

Mix up some super soil and you can really make a killing!


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 13, 2014)

In the old days they would allow you to show up at their place and fill a pu load for like not much. Memory fails as to the price but it was cheap. Arent they in Humboldt , what if you showed up with truck , many folks used to do that.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 13, 2014)

I picked up two bags of FFOF and 10 more 3 gal nursery pots for a total of 13, hoping to be filling 8-9 of them. I know I will need more soil but that's all I could afford to get today. Wife doesn't really want me buying any soil or seeds right now so we're compromising and I got to order some seeds and get two bags of soil 


I stuck the pots in the room along with the buckets that were already in there just to see what it would look like and how many will fit. I can fit 18, 3 gal pots in there if I really want to try and fill it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 13, 2014)

compromise is what makes a marriage go round.  Nice job dez


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 13, 2014)

I kinda feel bad for my buddy, only two of his clones have rooted and four of mine have. One of mine got broke in half though so I mended the stem and stuck it in a solo cup to keep track of which one it was. I don't think it will make it but who knows for sure. I don't really understand why the rest of the clones haven't rooted by now but maybe another couple of days and they'll show roots.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 13, 2014)

I didn't touch them so it wasn't me! Isn't it funny how wives don't want to give us money to grow but when there is money in the shoebox they're real quick to hold out the hand for that!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

and when there pipe is cashed there is the hand again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

420 oil


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't even get me started!

The wife & I just had this conversation/argument(?) two nights ago when I let her know I'd be getting a small AC unit at the end of the month for the grow tent in the garage.
Then it's all about how it seems I'm always spending thousands of dollars on my grows, this & that, yada yada yada.
I spend so little on my grows that it actually hurts my grows.
I made her admit that the "thousands" I spend on my grows are cumulative over the last 7 years, and when you amoratize that out it comes to about 700 a year.
The argument fizzled out right about then.

Well, we hashed it out and came to the conclusion that I can spend $250 on a portable AC unit.
In the apartments, I could always locate the growbox near a window for cool air ducting, but the garage has no windows.
I did add garage door insulation this Spring, and now the garage gets only about 10-degrees hotter than outside, but when it's 85f or more outside that means it's 95f and more in the garage, and add 10f or more to the inside tent temperatures.
Without AC I might as well not even grow this summer.
With AC, I should be back to full gonzo.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 13, 2014)

And, I have enough wood left over & sheetrock to make a permanent grow space in the garage, too.
That's why I'm cleaning the garage out.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2014)

it's about time for a vacation

* Jamaica legalizes marijuana for personal use *
   The Caribbean country hopes that its relaxation will attract more tourists. The Prime Minister Portia Simpson-Miller has a 2-1 majority and members of the Opposition support the relaxation so the law is almost certain


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2014)

My husband honestly does not give a shit how much I spend.

We don't dicuss Grow expenditures. I discuss it with myself in front of him.

Just decided to buy a 400w hps/mh to keep my moms and veg plants. Also another small fan filter combo.

Talked through the numbers of increase. From 3 grows a year to 4.8 grows a year. 20-40 bucks extra a month in electricity, but an extra 2 oz a month. Not too shabby.

I honestly don't think he would give a shit until bills weren't being paid.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2014)

FP

I swapped a 400 mh for a 6 bulb florescent t-5 for my mothers and veg. It gives out more light and is cooler. just my 2 cents.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2014)

That is awesome COF, it is indeed time to take a trip to the islands. Or at least that island. Hey mon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2014)

Link on lights?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2014)

High Tech Garden Supply
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-SlimStar-4-Foot-6-Lamp-High-Output-T5-Fluorescent


A SlimStar 4 Foot 6 Lamp High Output T5 Fluorescent
Product Number: GL-GB-4F6L-FT5












*Click image for enlarged view*

The SlimStar* 4 Foot 6 Lamp* fixture utilizes the new high output T5 fluorescent lamp (5,000 lumens per lamp, 30,000 total lumen for this fixture). The SlimStar provides high-lumens with low heat output for a fixture that can be placed closer to plants for maximum yields. The SlimStar is also extremely lightweight and easy to hang. The innovative High Yield Lighting design places an air-gap in between the lamps and the ballast housing, allowing the unit to operate at cooler temperatures and provide increase lumen production when compared to similar fixtures.

Measures: *3" tall x 47.5" long x 21.5" wide*



Lamp spectrums may be easily changed or combined for growth, bloom or mixed spectrums for different stages of horticultural production. This allows the SlimStar to be a complete, start-to-finish plant growth lighting system.



Comes with six High Output T5 bulbs. Select which spectrum bulbs you want below.



Features:


Reflector constructed of 95% reflective aluminum for the ultimate in reflectivity and light dispersal
Parabolic reflector shape isolates each lamp for maximum light output
Low profile, and lightweight for easy hanging
10’ grounded power cord, 120v, plugs into standard household outlet
Solid state, digital electronic ballasts provide cool, quiet operation
UL Listed
1 year warranty

Customize your product
Select the Bulb Type:
6 Bloom (3000K) Spectrum Bulbs ($0.00)
6 Grow (6400K) Spectrum Bulbs ($0.00)
Mixed - 3 Bloom (3000K) Bulb And 3 Grow (6400K) Bulb ($0.00)
Do you Need Spare T5 bulbs?:
No Spare T5 bulbs ($0.00)
3 Bloom (3000K) And 3 Grow (6400K) Bulbs - Spare ($26.95)
6 Bloom (3000K) Spectrum Bulbs - Spare ($26.95)
6 Grow (6400K) Spectrum Bulbs - Spare ($26.95)
Reflector Hangers:
No Reflector Hangers ($0.00)
1/8" Rope Ratchets - 75lb Max ($11.00)
Hi-Lo Reflector Hangers ($12.00)
Steel Wheel Reflector Hangers ($13.00)
Timers:
No Timer ($0.00)
Single Outlet Mechanical Timer - 120v ($10.00)
Dual Outlet Mechanical Timer - 120v ($15.00)
8 Outlet Timed Surge Protector - 120v ($19.00)
Dual Outlet Digital Timer - 120v ($20.00)
Add a Light Rack:
No Light Rack ($0.00)
AgroMax Light Rack ($29.95)
Optional Extended Warranty:
Standard Warranty ($0.00)
Extended Protection - 2 Full Years! ($40.00)
Price:
$178.95


I have this and a 4 bulb unit with rope rachets.
Also available from your local electric supplier. Ask for a T- High Bay.


cof
cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2014)

meh... i haven't had good luck with htg lights. Their tek light was supposed to give out 10k watts for a 2x2 light. 

Plus the cost almost the same amount as a hps, or more!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2014)

then try cheaphydroponics More light, less $'s

http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/product-p/spg108.htm





 
 



















*List Price: $252.00

Our Price: $169.00 *
_*Savings: $83.00*_


Florescent ligh*ts *run cooler with less energy cost than a 400 mh...and it puts out more usable light. Effective range of a 400 is about 2 1/2' X 2 1/2'. A 6 bulb unit will cover a 4 1/2' X 2 1/2'



cof


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2014)

some good lights but t-5 plant growth vs mh plant growth is what you have to take into account...what kind of growth in plant you want.

how fast do you want clones from your moms?
how big do you want them to be? or how compact do you want them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i am switching to led and an almost done. one more harvest and the last veg area is set. i had much better growth than the floros and less heat. i found a house and am putting the deposit on it in the morning. no more divorce drama for me thank you


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 13, 2014)

i want to use led but idk which one i look for about 4 plants or 2 plants at a time and i wanna use a 400 led


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 13, 2014)

i hear good things about LED, but man my T5's kick ass.. I get great big fan leaves and really quick growth in veg


----------



## Javadog (Jun 13, 2014)

The T-5 HO is a fierce bulb indeed!

I have two on my clone table and it is rocking some sprouts:


JD


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2014)

i use a 125w cfl for veg plants, mothers and cuttings, it is like the opposite of growing weed!. i want them to grow as slowly as possible i like to keep them alive and healthy but not enough to out grow the little 4x4 tent.

i can't use the 400cmh, it makes them grow wayyyy too fast, if i ever get a bit panicked that my flower room is going to be sparse i'll put the 400 over the veg plants to give them a kick but things usually work out very well so it doesn't get used often. if i had a proper grow to run it would have to be mh for veg, they kick absolute ass.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

I do exactly the same ghb cfl to keep things in stasis ish...


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2014)

watch the games last night don? did anybody see that spain holland result coming?!?.

bet the dam square was awash with oranjies last night dst


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

Aye I did I won 8 bar. Had a feeling Spain weren't the team they were, didn't see 5-1 mind, Spain's defence were shocking persie's header was mint.

Saw the FB team training this morning they look like they're going to struggle with the heat. The Italians were jogging like it was nowt. I've got Italy first half up us to win second at 33/1

Reckon Greece will turn Colombia over?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2014)

Ummmm....
... w*h*eelbarrow pRon!? 
(verbal & mental emphasis on the "_h_" in *_w"*H*"eelbarrow*_)

.6-cu.ft. steel tub, airless tire, came disassembled so I could fit it in the Honda Civic, $100.

*Let the fapping commence!!!*


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2014)

That persie goal was something wasn't it. Loved Robben working it past the two defenders as well. It seemed to take everything out of the spanish goal keeper when that header went in.

The LED's I used to veg were beast. The plants grew too fast and too bushy for what I was expecting. Basically they worked too good. I will however use them again for veg next round for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

Non seceture of the day!!! Lol 

Nice barrow doobs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

Aye I wouldn't be surprised if Hollands odds on outright winners have dropped drastically. Robben had their defense rinsed!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll second the Van Persie goal was a treat. Shokaroo result, nice win Donny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

I never normally win so I was well happy with 8 bar lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2014)

Lol at this: England needs more Coke!

http://www.vice.com/read/Englands-World-Cup-Cocaine-Shortage


----------



## hock8889 (Jun 14, 2014)

this is a nice blackbery strain .had but lost in a bad clone run..cooked 12 babies to spinach....anyway tried to buy same fem seed from some place and doesn't look like this...wish i had this back....but it was a tad rough smoke....but potent..maui waui is a lot smoother than this blackberry...but pretty huh? 
i grow in small 2x3x6 wood closet I mcgyvered one weekend after another twiggy seedy $100 bag....been at it for 8 years now..only 4" fan but nice 200CFM out of it..does the trick and i do let the girls get some air sometimes in the bulkhead like this: glad to live in Massachusetts!


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2014)

nice^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

very


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

like the bud structure. the colours a bonus too. pretty.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 14, 2014)

I am curious how the 1000 watt HPS is going to do for a veg light. I'm sure the bulb will kick ass in flower but I will have to use it for veg some too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

now i have two flower rooms i am going to veg in the vert with the 600 to root the clones in like dst. sf guy vegs with 1000 watt hps also.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 14, 2014)

I wish I had a 600 to veg with in the flower room. I would be be to put them in there sooner and train them into the screen better without breaking the bank on the elec bill.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

that sucks. can you hang floros in there and veg with them


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 14, 2014)

That is the only problem I have found with vertical growing. It can be difficult to veg your plants where you intend to flower them. I used a t8 fixture hung vertically once but that wouldn't work very well in this space. I really just need a something like a 600 watt MH light.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2014)

How far you make it in the scouts doc? I think I got to first class.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

life then found weed and girls


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 14, 2014)

Playing with some bho today  Crazy transformation.
  
c99 looking like a winner.
 
Wish i could stay and chat but im so wrecked catch ya later!


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 14, 2014)

hock8889 said:


> this is a nice blackbery strain .had but lost in a bad clone run..cooked 12 babies to spinach....anyway tried to buy same fem seed from some place and doesn't look like this...wish i had this back....but it was a tad rough smoke....but potent..maui waui is a lot smoother than this blackberry...but pretty huh?
> i grow in small 2x3x6 wood closet I mcgyvered one weekend after another twiggy seedy $100 bag....been at it for 8 years now..only 4" fan but nice 200CFM out of it..does the trick and i do let the girls get some air sometimes in the bulkhead like this: glad to live in Massachusetts!
> View attachment 3179539


Massachusetts!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 14, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Playing with some bho today  Crazy transformation.
> View attachment 3179782 View attachment 3179783
> c99 looking like a winner.
> View attachment 3179784
> Wish i could stay and chat but im so wrecked catch ya later!



C99 is a winner. Hope mine turns out as good as yours. That BHO looks amazing too.. Is it just a mix of strains or is it a monostrain BHO?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2014)

*WARNING! NSFW!*

*This is adult rated content!*













That dick so good, it'll make you slap somebody.

FCJ and Goji @ 7.5 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2014)

LOVE IT....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2014)

Went to Guitar Center tonight and got THESE:

 

So now the genie's flown the coop.
Pandora has seen herself in the mirror.
The wife was with me (her idea to go to GC, not mine).
So I buy these and she laughs and says, "Well! I guess there's a drum kit in your future, huh baby?"

Not me!


And just rolled up this and *shmoked* it down!!

Dog log:

 

AND, I found the perfect guitar for D, after he graduates from the triangle, then masters the cowbell, and then the tambourine & maracas.
After you've learned those instruments, you will be a man, a manly man's man, deserving of a manly instrument fueled by testosterone and unbridled machismo!
Fair warning to all: if you are lacking in bollocks in any way, if your juevos are not mui grande y caliente, then you had better avert your rheumy eyes now, lest ye be swept away in a whirlwind of no-directions-asking madness!!!

Behold!

I give you, "*The Fanny Axe 6000*™"!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2014)

And I picked up a 1-lb bag of Atomic Fireballs!!!

They're like Pringles: Once you pop, you can't stop!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2014)

AND (was a busy-ish day), we went out to check out an adult cat at Friends of Felines, but she was away at a Petco doing a public outreach to try and get them exposure for adoptions.

We try again tomorrow.
Probably a 90%+ chance of coming home with us tomorrow.

Her name is "Boo", and she's 2-years 7-months old:

*her profile:

Hiya, I'm Boo. I'm the sweetest cat you'll ever meet. I LOVE people. I'm not so fond of other cats, they bug me but maybe with work and a slow introduction I can get over that. I just really want a home with a family that will love and adore me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2014)

Her profile pic reminds me of Bill The Cat:


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2014)

I love the fanny guitar 6000.  Rock on doob. Maybe you can get one of those fancy electronic drum sets so you can bang away all night.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 15, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> C99 is a winner. Hope mine turns out as good as yours. That BHO looks amazing too.. Is it just a mix of strains or is it a monostrain BHO?


It is from Lemon Skunk. Best ive ever had. Seriously. When it had evaporated i then heated it and whipped it. The smell made my mouth water. It really is amazing..

Mornings all! My computer keeps going bluescreen. Terrible! So thats my task of the day..


----------



## budolskie (Jun 15, 2014)

Flaming pie those are lovely looking plants, 
Here mine at day 40 


A snow bud and caramel  
have to get one of each out so I can squeeze in and water as they getting to big to vet out every other day incase I snap any heads.

Here's a couple them back in


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I love the fanny guitar 6000.  Rock on doob. Maybe you can get one of those fancy electronic drum sets so you can bang away all night.


After the wife made the comment about a future drum kit she was checking out the drum kits and was next to an electronic kit and said I "should buy this one.".
She thinks it'd be good physical therapy for me.

So, a Roland TD-15KV is just over the horizon now...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2014)

LOL... I was gonna joke and suggest you get a Roland TD set, but you are way ahead of me.

I picked up an M audio Trigger FInger Pro the other day. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2014)

Heck yeah!
Those Trigger Fingers have a good rep


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 15, 2014)

It's nice after a chaotic week and a half to chill and catch up on the 600. Looking sweet everyone.
Happy Fathers day to every one out there! This  is for you.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 15, 2014)

I might as post some pron. First shots are my veg area with a 600 mh. I have 2 auto's that were freebies growing in there with my reg. girls. Then a shot of 1/2 of my flower area about in week 4-5. They are all a bb gear mix of strains.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Those are some TREES flaming pie and budolski! Very nice.

EDIT: and jimmer!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes indeed lovely prOn!

Happy fathers day to all you poppas out there.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 15, 2014)

Good to see ya around again Whod


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2014)

Good to be back around Chaka. Won't get my outdoor crop going till next season, and no indoor as the place runs on solar.... All good though I CAN'T wait to grow outside freely up here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Dog bho!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2014)

is that your way to cope with the loss to Italy yesterday?
Looks tasty.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

I like most Brits with half a brain have very low expectations when it comes to England and the World Cup. I honestly can't see us getting through the group stage.

I was at my ladies 30th party at the time anyway, the selection of gin and champagne surrounding me right now could stock a swank cocktail bar.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... I was gonna joke and suggest you get a Roland TD set, but you are way ahead of me.
> 
> I picked up an M audio Trigger FInger Pro the other day. It's a lot of fun.


I forgot to add a video named "Trigger Fingers":


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 15, 2014)

England looked bad against Italy.. Uruguay lost to Costa Rica which I couldn't believe, and now Switzerland beats Ecuador. 
I'm so friggin pumped about Netherlands beating Spain though, that was awesome. I'm hoping for Germany v Netherlands in the finals.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 15, 2014)

Or Italy v Netherlands


----------



## budolskie (Jun 15, 2014)

Argentina win and neymar or augrero top scorer for my bets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Aye I went for the same.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 15, 2014)

Waiting on 3 group games for a result rush for a bag of sand haha for a £2 stake


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 15, 2014)

Evening. Found some more of my ww got mold while drying :/ Strange and fucking annoying. Put a fan straight on the rest..
Tried to pull out all my plants to do a photo shoot but some cant hold emself. So had to let them be.
Bubba Kush day 38. Had it out of the tent for the first time since 12/12. It was so tight i felt like removing some of the big fans. Then i found out it had balls all over :/ Luckily it was in the far corner of the fan. But its going outside to finish now. Not taking the chance.
  
C99 day 38.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was at my ladies 30th party at the time anyway, the selection of gin and champagne surrounding me right now could stock a swank cocktail bar.


With an environment like that the question is "what cup?", the one in your hand?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Precisely cof!

This cup:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Shitter hydro, mold sucks. Cindy looks great tho hydro!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

To the 600, dirty dirty!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 15, 2014)

We now have a permanent cat in the hizzy!

Her name is Boo.
I have already started calling her Boo Boo and Boo Boo Cat.
Getting a pic of her with my old Canon PnS is almost impossible right now, as she's exploring non-stop, and still wary of us.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Evening. Found some more of my ww got mold while drying :/ Strange and fucking annoying. Put a fan straight on the rest..
> Tried to pull out all my plants to do a photo shoot but some cant hold emself. So had to let them be.
> Bubba Kush day 38. Had it out of the tent for the first time since 12/12. It was so tight i felt like removing some of the big fans. Then i found out it had balls all over :/ Luckily it was in the far corner of the fan. But its going outside to finish now. Not taking the chance.
> View attachment 3180370 View attachment 3180371
> ...


damn that is a nice C99

love the cat doobie

pie that is what i am talking about

and happy fathers day to all!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 15, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Evening. Found some more of my ww got mold while drying :/ Strange and fucking annoying. Put a fan straight on the rest..
> Tried to pull out all my plants to do a photo shoot but some cant hold emself. So had to let them be.
> Bubba Kush day 38. Had it out of the tent for the first time since 12/12. It was so tight i felt like removing some of the big fans. Then i found out it had balls all over :/ Luckily it was in the far corner of the fan. But its going outside to finish now. Not taking the chance.


DUDE! Mold AND balls!????

That sucks the big one. I feel for you.

What are your environment details? Temps/humidity/light distance/airflow/square footage.

Which breeder was the bubba kush from?

Do you have a dehumidifier keeping the room that your intake draws from in the proper range? ( for the harvest tent)

I have a 50cfm fan extracting air from my harvest tent and a fan blowing up through my buds. (little fan)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2014)

i have seen a lot of people have mold on there WW


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> damn that is a nice C99
> 
> love the cat doobie
> 
> ...


wut...?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 15, 2014)

That reminds me... I need to turn my circulation fan up a notch this week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2014)

your post with the big ass goji and FCJ plants you have been getting excited


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey 600, I got a question.

If I am vegging with 100-200w of T5s, and I want to finish my plants in 5g pots under the 600, how long of veg can I do and not run out of root space?

I was planning on doing a 2month veg but was told I would probably want to move to 10g pots for that.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2014)

the 5's should work well.
I'm using 7" square pots that are approximately 2 gallons and veg for about 1 1/2 months which gives me a plant 18" to 24" going into bloom. They start needing water every other day when they are about 4 weeks into bloom.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> the 5's should work well.
> I'm using 7" square pots that are approximately 2 gallons and veg for about 1 1/2 months which gives me a plant 18" to 24" going into bloom. They start needing water every other day when they are about 4 weeks into bloom.
> 
> 
> cof


. 

Exactly what I needed.

Thanks mane!


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> some good lights but t-5 plant growth vs mh plant growth is what you have to take into account...what kind of growth in plant you want.
> 
> how fast do you want clones from your moms?
> how big do you want them to be? or how compact do you want them?


We just used smaller tent and 175 watt led to veg two different cycles. Saved money and was able to run veg tent by itself - less heat, but the plants only grew half as large as with the 400 watt mh. So yes , we had more harvests and almost as much pot on the avg. , we also vegged for 11 weeks to get there, so not sure what we saved.

Twice as much work for ???


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey 600, I got a question.
> 
> If I am vegging with 100-200w of T5s, and I want to finish my plants in 5g pots under the 600, how long of veg can I do and not run out of root space?
> 
> I was planning on doing a 2month veg but was told I would probably want to move to 10g pots for that.



i'm doing 2 month veg in 5 gallons under 400w MH turned down to 200w.. under approx 2x3 space


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 15, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> i'm doing 2 month veg in 5 gallons under 400w MH turned down to 200w.. under approx 2x3 space


why not run at 400, wouldn’t you get bigger ladies?


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 15, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> why not run at 400, wouldn’t you get bigger ladies?


I have short height tent so I have 8 weeks to veg and don't need huge plants. I like to work in the tent anytime but I also want to save some electric.. I run 24/7. Heat is another reason. I don't have a good enough exhaust system for veg room to handle that amount of heat.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 15, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> why not run at 400, wouldn’t you get bigger ladies?



you are correct though I would get bigger ladies with more light.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 15, 2014)

@ All Day - Dude id just start them in 5 gal buckets after cloning in party cups and then not have to worry about transplanting from veg to flower. 5 gal should be good for 30-50 day veg and flower - especially if youre running low watts i would think


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys just a shitty update from your not so friendly friend NYC. Been slowing increasing my light to 600w and finally felt comfortable lowering the light to about 2.5ft above the girls my cheese clone is growing so bushy I'm really not sure what to do. My unknown freebie from nirvana (thanks again for that guys) seems to be growing taller everyday I check it. My other freebie in my POS aerogarden is growing slower than my d%ck around a one legged stripper. But check them out and let me know if you guys have any comments or suggestions I can possibly do to help me girls out.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for all the info!!

Think I'll just running the 5s in veg for 1 1/2 - 2 months then flower.

I have all the height in my flower closet I would need but my veg cab is super short, so I'll be getting a lot of topping/lsting/training work.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Good to be back around Chaka. Won't get my outdoor crop going till next season, and no indoor as the place runs on solar.... All good though I CAN'T wait to grow outside freely up here.


I can't wait to see what you can do freely outdoors. I'm jealous of you having all solar, my day is coming soon. I won't go of grid because the cost of 50-75% of my energy usage, I can cover fairly easily. It's the last little bit that drives the cost up for what I would need for 100% of grid, but thats heating my house also. I can do my shed but to make sure I have enough battery supply to cover the bad days kills me. I'm really thinking the only way is with LED's because of obvious reasons. Glad to see you back.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> DUDE! Mold AND balls!????
> 
> That sucks the big one. I feel for you.
> 
> ...


Temps. 16-27c (Have been 30 on very hot days)Humidity: 40-65rh (65 when it had rained for three days) Light distance is about 35cm. 600w aircooled hood. 1.2mx1.2mx2 160cfm (I think)

Bubba Kush is from HSO. I have a male bubba from them i was gonna put out with one of my lemons but nah i dont know 

I dont have any dehumidifiers. 2 circulation fans within my tent. The air movement where i dry my buds might have been inadequate (LOL i hit that in first try!)


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> The air movement where i dry my buds might have been inadequate (LOL i hit that in first try!)


I wouldn't have gotten that no many how many tried. God bless spellcheck.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 16, 2014)

Dead in here today...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2014)

.....ssshhhhh, too much father's day for some.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2014)

Tender love ballads by The Dickies:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's a better version!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 16, 2014)

Not being able to check on my babies whenever I want is killing me. I wish they'd hurry up and grow already  so I can bring them over here. I won't be happy until the plants are at my place and in my room. That won't happen until we run out of room at my buddy's place. I think there's 20 plants total that will be vegging under my old t8 light. It will light a 2' x 4' pretty well so I think it might be a few weeks before we run out of room. Whenever we pot up to the 3 gal pots we're both using. The clones are in the 5" x 5" pots I normally use for hydro right now and I figure they will suffice for two to three weeks. The seedlings are in party cups and I'm not really sure how long I should leave them in the cups before potting them up to the 3 gal. It's been a while since I last ran soil and even longer since I used party cups for my sprouts.

Anyone want to throw their .02 out there on the party cups? I know some of you guys use them.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 16, 2014)

I think we let them go three weeks when we just did my buddy's plants but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2014)

I wait until the sprouts are about 5" across from leaf tip to leaf tip before I stat up-canning.
Sometimes bigger if they are a lanky strain.
You could always just cut the bottoms off of the cups when you have a few nodes on the seedling, and set the cups in a shallow hole in the 3-gal pots.
Zero stress transplanting.

I have a bad habit of leaving seedlings in the cups for too long sometimes.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Doob!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2014)

I use the 9 oz cups and leave the plants in there until they are about 12" tall. You just have to water everyday.
They then go into the 7" square pots where they will stay. 


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 16, 2014)

When they want water every two-3 days. at the beginning they usually want it every 5 days. That is when you transfer. About 10-14 days.

I usually transplant when they are like this.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2014)

Grape god taken at 65 days...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2014)

I up can when they look like this




into the 7" square containers


one of the ladies in bloom


Dr's beautiful tray




cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2014)

That's a bad ass tray!!

I want one!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2014)

it could happen


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2014)

It's a smooth as a baby's bottom and since it was oiled the resin doesn't stick to it. It's the perfect cleaning tray.



cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2014)

Yo, that is badass. I'd pay for something like that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2014)

Way cool tray!
Looks cosmic...


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2014)

ME TOO.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! that peace of wood is old barn wood and it is over 100 years old. the end still has the tool marks from the saw from when it was milled.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks guys! that peace of wood is old barn wood and it is over 100 years old. the end still has the tool marks from the saw from when it was milled.





cof


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey all updates on the end of week 4 everything is going well, no issues, hot and humid this week though. 
 
 
Three weeks in WW budshot 
Widow clones all took, growing roots and shoots. MD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2014)

cut a blue pit and GDP tonight. i also finished taking down the alligator kush #18. i still had the buds i hit with the fireballs going. i hit the gdp as well, so grandads balls sound good to any one


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> cof


dry cure steak anyone?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

BEEF JERKY TIME!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2014)

20 days left would yous lads say to early to start flushing, 
That would leave me 10 waterings and a couple days to dry up?
Or should a nute some more


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

How's abouts some shelf pR0n!?
*6' tall, 36" wide x 16.75" deep shelves that can hold (supposedly) 150-lbs each. (750-b total capacity for shelf unit).
$30 each at Lowe's:



The new kat:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

There was supposed to be an "h" in the word "self" to make it "shelf".
I blame the weed.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

it's a self-ie shelf.....

hey 6ers, back from Gods Country and an ejoyable time was had by all. Note to self (not shelf), but better juice bottles for the next trip away since the shite cheapo ones just decided to cave in on themselves on some of the plants...nay say gid min! Anyway, plants were okay and looks like they are turning now with hairs starting to go. The deep blues will be ready ahead of the dogs which is not surprising but still a way to go.

Budolskie, start flushing 20 days before harvest, seems a bit extreme to me. You growing in some sort of radioactive medium? My flushing technique is just to give them water on the last two watering sessions. If you dry and cure your weed properly then ime that's good enough (in soil anyway). Will get pic updates when I can.

Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's a couple close ups of 1 my caramel day 42 
Ok cheers d so a few more with nutes won't do any harm


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

I wouldn't say so Bud....but hey, opinions are like arseholes.

some pics, soz for lights on.....





Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

nice pr0n lads. 

Aye bud you're losing out on bud production time cutting it's food supply that early. seriously a 2-3 last watering with plain water or get some Ripen. for the last week or so of flower.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2014)

Cheers lads they upto drinking 4 liters each every other day now, 
That gel I got yesterday is spot on like onagel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

I reckon it smells like school bogs but it works aye!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

school bogs always smelled of stale pish where I came from, but hey, if it masks the smell eh! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

just seen him with some dog this morning, he'll be stinking the gaff out by now i guess!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes just weeded the back garden, well 1 half rest can wait till tomoz...

Very nice it is don cheers very stoned now we are


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

hahah i'd hardly call it gardening weed like, couch surfing and fifa maybe but gardening naaa


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2014)

You guys across the pond sure talk funny.

I feel like I'm watching a show reading your posts, or maybe that's just the GSC talking lol...

Either way I get a kick out of it


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

Its a Fair Cop!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh yeah...and the door is "on the latch".

Got that from a Squeeze song....story of my life....

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2014)

Let's do this in the states!!! 

http://m.vice.com/read/feed-the-birds-planting-weed-all-over-london


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 17, 2014)

28c with no wind, Pheew. Just came home from school and had my 420. Now im stuck in the couch with smelly feet! 
Hey Doobie .. Was that cat not aggressive with other cats? Or is my mind screwing with me again?
Nice giggles


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe week 7 or something. 

Cotton Candy:


Tangerine Dream:


THC Bomb:


Family Photo:


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

Learned a great word today...huppelkut, or huppelkutje, literally translated means "skipping cunt"


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 17, 2014)

Doobie your cat looks a lot like mine.

I was supposed to go to moms house for the week this morning but all is finally well. This means I can go back to class today and hopefully finish up installing a drainback solar thermal system so I can test it and let it run for a couple of weeks before class ends in 3 weeks. If this works in Aug I take the NABCEP exam for solar thermal tech. As soon as I pass it I get to install a system on my house for water and future space heating for free with all of the tax rebates and refunds by charging myself for labor when I submit paper work for refunds and rebates.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2014)

DST said:


> Learned a great word today...huppelkut, or huppelkutje, literally translated means "skipping cunt"


Would be more fun if I could say it right


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

DST said:


> Learned a great word today...huppelkut, or huppelkutje, literally translated means "skipping cunt"


spill it then! what context? don't tell me your lass caught you skipping?


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

I was looking at this to check the spelling of "hou je bek" when you know a foreign profanity, it's not alwasy the case you know how to spell it.>
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_profanity

Most Dutch swear words relate to diseases, sick fuckers. So it's standard to call someone a cancer victim, or smallpox victim, etc, etc....freaking weirdos.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's a revelation for you: I discovered the origin of the phrase "Eat Shit"

....well, a theory anyway.

I was watching TV in Sweden, American TV, and when a character 
said "Bullshit" the translation was "Shitsnack".

So....

Bullshit -> Shitsnack -> That is a Snack of Shit -> Eat Shit!

I always wondered about that one....

Don't thank me.

JD


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2014)

Finishing the night off with a 0.1 nail
 
Will also be taking my dog cuts tomorrow so will get pics up of them aswell and back in the dog thread I've never been in since the alerts went funny


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2014)

the AUTO BLOW IS FUKIN HYSTERICAL! love it, thanks for sharing that video HYdroGP! U ROCK!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

Night night budolski haha.

Irony is I'm the huppelkutje I can't skip for toffee. 

End I that word makes me think of when I misunderstood your ladies name after you'd drawn in the snow


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2014)

In the pit now baked ha find a film watch the start and wake up shit hot, same shit different day haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> 28c with no wind, Pheew. Just came home from school and had my 420. Now im stuck in the couch with smelly feet!
> Hey Doobie .. Was that cat not aggressive with other cats? Or is my mind screwing with me again?
> Nice giggles


Yeah, she doesn't like being around other cats.
At all.
We wanted a few minutes with her out of her cage at the cat shelter, so the lady in charge scruffs the cat and takes her into a room with about 20 other cats.
She starts hissing & growling, and gets squirmy with the claws trying to get away, at which point we remembered the warning in her biography.
She's a bit skittish as it is, but she is slowly relaxing, and she is warming up to us.
But I don't think a second cat is in our future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

aye budol i've a good few jobs i should be doing but just had me scran and a hash biog and nowts getting done! maybe another bong and that'll be that. might watch an old film.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

DST said:


> Learned a great word today...huppelkut, or huppelkutje, literally translated means "skipping cunt"


I like this bit of fan art for it:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

Although, to be fair, it looks more like it's mincing, rather than skipping, in that drawing.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 17, 2014)

trying to get a room sanded and prepped for texture today. I sand and sand and sand until I can't sands no more, lol. I take a short break and then I go back to sanding. I've got the walls pretty much ready and the ceiling is getting there. It just gets really hard to sand above your head for very long.

Peeps are posting in here today so I check whenever I take a break. Gives me something to do while I rest my arms.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

I removed all of the ceiling popcorn in our previous house and re-finished all the mud, then primed & painted over a smooth ceiling.
The ceiling popcorn had been absorbing the funk & smells of 30+ years of living & cigarette smoking, and was disgusting.

This house we've bought also has the popcorn, but it's just funky from living, as the previous owners were 7th Day Adventists, and totally non-smokers.

But I hate the stuff, so it will be my winter project to go room to room removing the popcorn, refinishing, and repainting.
But I prefer smooth, so needs a little extra work to get it there.
I might do a knock-down, if the wife will let me.

I hate sanding upside down with the arms up, too, Dez.
Effin' sucks, especially when you can see how much more you have left to do on the job.
Thank FSM for Union Breaks & good herbage.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 17, 2014)

I worry herb will make me feel too lazy to finish it, lol. I agree with you on being able to see how far you still have to go. It seems to make your arms burn that much quicker. This place is getting a pretty light orange peel so it's got to be pretty smooth or everything will show. I'm just hoping to get it smooth enough today so I can texture tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

Prepping for light orange peel is just as bad as no texture.
Tedious. 
I need to invent a wall & ceiling crawling automatic sander, something like the magnetic crawling auto de-barnaclers used on ships in shipyards.
But made for sheetrock.
Just put it up against a wall, turn on the power, it vacuums it's feet to the wall/ceiling, and slowly travels the wall, sanding & damp-sponging joint compound seams until it's perfect and ready for primering.
The Spidey Sander™.
Or The Wall Goblin™.

And one that automatically removes & bags acoustical ceiling popcorn and sands down the old dried joint compound:
The Ceiling Smootherer 6000™.
Smootherbot 6000™.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2014)

well guys i had noticed some funny leaves on the cherry puffs and for a week have been going to check the timer, and today i remembered. it was set for 2 1/2 hour dark, so two weeks of that how much do yall think it will push harvest back. i have not had this happen before and have no idea how bad it is.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


>









I've got the digital version of that:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 17, 2014)

It also doubles as a roach clip for when I roll coners like this one crafted from some Bleeseberry Kush:


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2014)

dr

I would leave them in the dark for 24 hours and resume your 12/12 cycle.
I estimate you've set them back about 10 days.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2014)

i did but 10 days sucks


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> dr
> 
> I would leave them in the dark for 24 hours and resume your 12/12 cycle.
> I estimate you've set them back about 10 days.
> ...


Cool data. Thank you.

It sounds like a "dark shock", or some such, to nudge then
back into the flowering direction.

I had one short night a few days ago. I am pretending that
it did not happen.

JD

P.S. Sorry that it happened Doc! :0/


----------



## supchaka (Jun 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Not being able to check on my babies whenever I want is killing me. I wish they'd hurry up and grow already  so I can bring them over here. I won't be happy until the plants are at my place and in my room. That won't happen until we run out of room at my buddy's place. I think there's 20 plants total that will be vegging under my old t8 light. It will light a 2' x 4' pretty well so I think it might be a few weeks before we run out of room. Whenever we pot up to the 3 gal pots we're both using. The clones are in the 5" x 5" pots I normally use for hydro right now and I figure they will suffice for two to three weeks. The seedlings are in party cups and I'm not really sure how long I should leave them in the cups before potting them up to the 3 gal. It's been a while since I last ran soil and even longer since I used party cups for my sprouts.
> 
> Anyone want to throw their .02 out there on the party cups? I know some of you guys use them.


I'll leave them in party cups with just happy frog till they suck that dry then start giving them hydro nutes to get by for quite a bit longer if you need to. the soil will take me 3+ weeks but I've usually transplanted before then. Then back into an organic pot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fireballs #4


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


>


All I can think of is the $5 crack whore my roommate used to get without teeth. Once again,machine taking away a job! How is she suppose to feed her.........


----------



## moondance (Jun 17, 2014)

Well for some reason most of the girls in the tent went herm on me, all but the widow in the milk crate, solid buds. So overall bud weight will suffer, but I will have widow seeds for years lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

...heroin habit?

She needs to start growing. 

Mischief Managed.

P.S. Yoink! Slow Post!


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2014)

COF is spot on Dr, going to set you back a good 10plus days, you'll have some mad looking bud when it's finished, and in some cases a bigger yield, depends on how the plant reacts....

Some pics at lights out.
Dog>>
 
 
 
Sour Kush x Cali Orange, obviously doesn't need as much juice as the dogs...slight over nute or what, lol....
 
Cab>
 
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2014)

NOICE! looks like they coped fine without ya man. did that yin arrive? I know you don't get post monday, hope it's still alive!


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2014)

nah lad, nowt yet.....it's gonna have to be a surviver that one that's 8 days now.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 18, 2014)

What shape of pots are best to use and why? I was wondering if there is a difference other than shape for easier fitting into flower area? I'm getting ready to buy new containers and was carious.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> All I can think of is the $5 crack whore my roommate used to get without teeth. Once again,machine taking away a job! How is she suppose to feed her.........


.......feed her crack baby and spread diseases through out the neighborhood.lol, yes your friendly neighborhood crack whore.
BRING ON THE MACHINES and clean up the neighborhoods.lololol
what up Club 600? looking good in the hood.. 

DST! what up mate? how was the trip and how did the juice bottles work out for you?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> What shape of pots are best to use and why? I was wondering if there is a difference other than shape for easier fitting into flower area? I'm getting ready to buy new containers and was carious.


I've recently switched to the 7" square pots from 1 & 1 1/2 gallon round containers. They appear to hold 2 gallons of mix and are easier to fit and allow each plant to have more room. The only drawback is I haven't found any square saucers. They use a heavier plastic and more durable.....$1 each from http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/category-s/1830.htm.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 18, 2014)

I use the square pots when running hydro so I can fit more plants in the tray. I am using round pots with soil because I haven't found any square saucers yet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .......feed her crack baby and spread diseases through out the neighborhood.lol, yes your friendly neighborhood crack whore.
> BRING ON THE MACHINES and clean up the neighborhoods.lololol
> what up Club 600? looking good in the hood..
> 
> DST! what up mate? how was the trip and how did the juice bottles work out for you?


Music to have machine sex by:


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 18, 2014)

Couple more weeks @ 60 days 12/12 Oregon Seeds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice job, hippy!
What strain/s is/are that/those?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2014)

She looks good. I don't think I would wait 2 weeks though.

Dez

I'm using a large plastic pan (49" X 30") from a portable dog crate to catch any run-off from the square pots.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> She looks good. I don't think I would wait 2 weeks though.
> 
> Dez
> 
> ...


You really are a curious old fart lol...

So I think honeybee 2 and 4 have bout 15 days left which will take them to 66 days. Pretty sure honeybee 3 is going to take at least another 3 weeks, that's okay that's the purple pheno


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Dez
> 
> I'm using a large plastic pan (49" X 30") from a portable dog crate to catch any run-off from the square pots.
> 
> ...


I have 2 in my veg area and was thinking that the square pots would fit better. When I up pot to flower and leave them in the veg area for a couple more weeks, they seem to not fit the way I would like. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 18, 2014)

We are using one of those catch trays for a washing machine at my buddy's place (36 x 30, I think). It's not the right shape for the veg light but it's working fine so far.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2014)

Dez

Have you thought about making a flood tray and covering it with swimming pool liner? That's my next project.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes I have thought about it and have built one with a pond liner as well as one using the vinyl shower pan material. It worked really good because there is an adhesive made special for it that works wherever you have to cut it or overlap it. The pond liner was the easiest to work with though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2014)

Doobs , yo, very nice hand job, I had to hit it dude. Looks so fucking tasty!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2014)

Since we're on the subject of both weed, and w*h*acking (emphasis on the "*h*")......

How's about some weed...

...w*h*acker pR0n!?!?!?



Now, if only my lawn would hurry up and grow...
Has been triple-seeded (_sounds kinky_) and this is the second watering (_also kinky_).
Should see sprouts in 2 or 3 days (_That's what *SHE* said._).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Doobs , yo, very nice hand job, I had to hit it dude. Looks so fucking tasty!!!View attachment 3182629


Cool one!
I always dig checking out your "handy"work.


----------



## benny bear (Jun 18, 2014)

new pics


----------



## benny bear (Jun 18, 2014)

new pics


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 18, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Couple more weeks @ 60 days 12/12 Oregon Seeds
> 
> Rocket Chunk, Oregon Cush & Sugar Cookies


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice Pic Ambz. How the heck are you me old carolina 
All good on the colorado. move, are you still on for the move ? Hope you doing grand lass


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Couple more weeks @ 60 days 12/12 Oregon Seeds
> 
> Rocket Chunk, Oregon Cush & Sugar Cookies


Thanks!
They look quite nice!


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2014)

I just came back from down Button Ben, got a few phone camera shots, but they are just utter pants on head so I won't even subject you to them. Basically the dogs have stopped stretching, thank god, and the Fireballs have stretched a bit as well, with only a few staying stout, 4 got junked as they were males, we shall as always, see how it grows........
goedenavond jongens en meisjes...
DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks! that's my new comic character " Bristol Paper" . You can call her Smooth Bristol if you want.lol
Cinders mate! im doing really well right about now. .... I quit my job in Tucson and attempted to move to CO but things did not work out there at all. Im moving back to Washington next week. Life is so strange. U know so much is about timing and luck and other strangeness. I might be getting a really interesting job in Seattle and Ive been thinkin about my new grow room and how I want to design it. I heard some really good news about WA marijuana now that they are going legal rec.. and they need WEED super badly for all the Washington Stoners now legal. They might be signing contracts with med patients who grow. When I get my card I can grow up to 15 plants!!and then donate to the them to the state for all the stoners to smoke! that would be the fuckin Bomb. and how are you doing?i hope your doing well Cinders, its great to hear from you again!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Dez
> 
> Have you thought about making a flood tray and covering it with swimming pool liner? That's my next project.
> 
> ...


i just made a tray for my new cloning area, and i was going to bed liner it. i bought a big clear tote, and flipped it upside down the new tray will let me stick more clones in at one time. i will post some pics after i spray the tray, but it is rocking the first set of clone, and they are bigger as i now have 2ft of dome


----------



## benny bear (Jun 18, 2014)

benny bear said:


> new pics


anyone got any suggestions about leaf tips curling down, I thought it might be do to over watering but I can't seen to give these ladies anything to help,


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2014)

benny bear said:


> anyone got any suggestions about leaf tips curling down, I thought it might be do to over watering but I can't seen to give these ladies anything to help,


pics would help. If it's too much water, don't do anything. Let them dry out.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

nutes could be i bit to strong and it will make them do that. did the tip turn brown?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2014)

GRAPESTOMPER!!!!! They are soooo cute.



Goji and FCJ 8 weeks in.

 

    

Anyone else feel like a cigarette?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2014)

Big fukin trees, love it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

i want to see you with some weed stems like that whodat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3182879
> 
> GRAPESTOMPER!!!!! They are soooo cute.
> 
> ...


I feel rubbed up, flipped over, smacked & rolled over after that one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 18, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Big fukin trees, love it.


Now THAT'S what you call sportin' wood!


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 18, 2014)

fucking A 
very nice flaming pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2014)

Those colas really filled in, good genetics, properly handled.

Beautiful work!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2014)

HB #3, Purple pheno. Day 50 12/12. 

She's not very vigorous but can take a beating and throws out some beautiful colors and huge fat close pistils! She loves her food. Doesn't like to be topped. Smells are off the chart, I'm hoping it carries over to end of flower. She's deff a keeper. 

  

HB #2 Day 50 12/12, very picky bitch, next time I've got a better idea what she likes, she doesn't like as much food as HB 3, she responds well to toping, maybe with a little training would be better. Still very nice looks buds though, not much color but I'm hoping in the next couple weeks that will change. 
   

This run was a lil rough but will turn out better next time. The next run is looking great, now that I know how these girls like to be treated. Can't please a woman the first time, gotta keep wooing them until they give you that sweet sweet sticky icky goodness. 

If no one has figured out by now that I'm baked and have been working on this post for hmm now lets see 45 minutes, yep. Well enjoy the porn. 

Oh wait, whodat that tree is fucking awesome! I'm going to be out in your neck of the woods maybe this summer, see how things go. 

Giggles out....


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2014)

Day 44 close up of caramel ice 
Hoping for the chop in about 2 weeks?

Do yous agree il get a one of the snow bud tomorrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

best pr0n on riu in here. nice work all


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2014)

another good reason to use mj

* Could a loss of 'natural cannabis' in the brain be the reason we get Alzheimer's disease? *
  
Researchers at Stanford University, in California, linked the early symptoms of the disease to the loss of the beneficial effects of these molecules.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

of course it would come from a Cali uni haha!


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Day 44 close up of caramel ice
> Hoping for the chop in about 2 weeks?
> 
> Do yous agree il get a one of the snow bud tomorrow View attachment 3183150


looks a bit more than 2 weeks to me Bud.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yea bud I'd let it go for at least 3 weeks if not a little longer. 

That bad girl is still white all over! She's got a lot of growing up to do


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello my brothers and sisters i would like to join the 600 watt club my first grow was s 600 now im running two in flower so i hope that still counts 

just relaxing and having some drinks and watching


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2014)

hell yea giggs,them HB f2 are looking on point.

all the flowers on these last few pages are banging.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2014)

welcome


DirtyNerd said:


> Hello my brothers and sisters i would like to join the 600 watt club my first grow was s 600 now im running two in flower so i hope that still counts
> 
> just relaxing and having some drinks and watching


, there are lots of folks running different combos fo the 600, and some running who knows what


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 19, 2014)

Can't believe I haven't posted in here yet...Am I allowed to join the 600w club? Even though I just put some supplemental fluros in my tent : ) First pic is my entire tent, second pic is some Headband, third pic is one of my Bubba OG's


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmm..delish!!!

headband looking greasy as a mofo.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Can't believe I haven't posted in here yet...Am I allowed to join the 600w club? Even though I just put some supplemental fluros in my tent : ) First pic is my entire tent, second pic is some Headband, third pic is one of my Bubba OG's


What size tent is that? Plants look great!


----------



## nakedgardner (Jun 19, 2014)

600 watts : flowering Room

3 x Greenhouse seeds cheese regulars 
1 x kannabia BCN Diesel (I think this may be an auto)
1 x Northern Lights auto
5 x KC45 regulars (for breeding and making fem seeds in the future)


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 19, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> What size tent is that? Plants look great!


4x4 tent, I have a 600w and a 4'x4tube T5 I just threw in there. I almost(well I guess I did, lol) ran out vertical height with that one headband, so I cheated my 600 up a little bit and put the T5 fixture in the back over the taller plants.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2014)

Very cool . Welcome to the 600


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 19, 2014)

ahhh... Now I wanna buy a gimungus hood


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3182879
> 
> GRAPESTOMPER!!!!! They are soooo cute.
> 
> ...


with buds like that..
if you weren't already taken, id put a ring on it, and then some


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2014)

I love those big hoods!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2014)

My arms are on fire!!! Just finish sanded a few spots and then textured about 60% of the walls. Not sure how I'll get the ceiling yet since the walls are making my arms burn so bad, lol. I'm out of shape big time and it's showing. I should have been able to texture the ceiling in one shot and then the walls after a break. I didn't even try the ceiling yet because I'm also having trouble with my hopper gun. It's spitting here and there instead of giving an even flow


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2014)

are you using a power sander?


cof


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok see how they are in couple weeks. No rush tho the experts on here will tell me haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone in so Cal want a cat? My neighbor called the county on us for our shed and while they were out they decided to take issue with our cats. So we have 30 days (28 now) to get rid of a bunch of cats. Let me know.... I'll give you money for food and everything.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2014)

how many cats can doobie pack on his scooter for an Oregon run?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2014)

That is the question, isn't it. Hahaha

I got one that likes catching reptiles... so he can just run behind.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> are you using a power sander?
> 
> 
> cof


No power sander but I wish I had one for drywall. They are kind of big but work like nobody's business. I'll bust out my dual action orbital sander if there's something big that needs to be sanded down but it's mostly just little imperfections that need to be sanded. 

I just finished texturing the walls and started the ceiling and my arms feel like they might fall off right now. I may need to leave some for tomorrow or I won't be able to move in the morning. The bottom line is I originally planned to pay someone to do this work but there's no money left in this job so I have to tackle it all myself. There was originally money in the job to pay a taper to tape, mud and texture. This thing has sat for so long though while waiting on permit issues that it's not really doable anymore.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2014)

I was just looking at Harbor Freight at an angle air drill and round sanding pads. It's fairly light and high speed.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2014)

Air powered tools are great. Those sanders work great too. I have used them before for bodywork and stuff like that.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I was just looking at Harbor Freight at an angle air drill and round sanding pads. It's fairly light and high speed.
> 
> 
> cof


I built my whole house with Harbor Freight tools so when me and my friends ruined them, I didn't care. Everything still works 2 years later.

Here's a couple buds from the DPQ I've been harvesting today.


----------



## rocko369 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bananas showing any suggestions?

Rocko


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> Bananas showing any suggestions?
> 
> Rocko


how far along?
how many(1 or 20)?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2014)

I just did a round of picking nanners off of the plants at my buddy's place. He had three plants with nanners and two of them had 8-10 each. I just picked them off and told him to let it roll. It's really up to you but you can pull them and toss them or pick the nanners off and just keep a close eye on the plants that have them. You mainly just want to catch them before they open up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Big fukin trees, love it.





jigfresh said:


> Anyone in so Cal want a cat? My neighbor called the county on us for our shed and while they were out they decided to take issue with our cats. So we have 30 days (28 now) to get rid of a bunch of cats. Let me know.... I'll give you money for food and everything.


If it wasn't for neighbors, there would be peace on Earth...

Sorry to hear about the forced feline exodus.

If I could, I'd take them all in.
I'm the male version of her (but much prettier):


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2014)

that honeybee is a killer i have a couple showing female cant wait to flower them


----------



## rocko369 (Jun 19, 2014)

7 weeks flowering 
1 or 2 bannanas 
Rocko


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2014)

i would pull them and let it go


----------



## Javadog (Jun 19, 2014)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello my brothers and sisters i would like to join the 600 watt club my first grow was s 600 now im running two in flower so i hope that still counts
> 
> just relaxing and having some drinks and watching


Seems like a great start to me. 

:0)

Welcome aboard!

JD


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello! 

Deep Psychosis.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 19, 2014)

VERY nice, duchie!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2014)

FUCKIN KILLER SKILLZ Duchie! That is just simply gorgeous Duchieman, really stunning, slick killer photo there! I love ur trademark 2.and let me tell U, my sticky is very icky. I put the Mexican cartel outta business in TUCscon BroTha.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2014)

A purfect specimen of georgeousness. Good to see you around Duchie.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2014)

Here my 2 in the 10ltrs I said I was gona make wax with,
Think I have changed my mind now as could be a couple full onions on there

Here's the snow snowbud





And here's the caramel ice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2014)

you'll be waxing boxes before long lad haaha lookin canny man.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2014)

Haha looking forward to a good smoke aswell, be a lump wax off each strain and then the trim mixed into a lump. The nail and torch is lent to a mate I'm on a break haha


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2014)

Also the young pups i took yesrday
For my next run


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2014)

how many days you at now Bud? (he asks hoping bud remembers as he's forgotten what he's on)


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2014)

45 haha counting the days down me can't wait


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2014)

*just testing to see if avatars can be GIF's...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope.
If that had been the case, this is what you would have seen:



Puts new meaning to the phrase "handy j"


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nope.
> If that had been the case, this is what you would have seen this:
> 
> View attachment 3184019
> ...


Lmfao.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 20, 2014)

It's as if Mike Judge and Edvard Munch animated a hand-based porno masterpiece that was produced and directed by Tim Burton...
Just needs a cool score by Danny Elfman, and victory would be complete.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2014)

that shit is to funny doobie
FB#7


----------



## duchieman (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. A little story to tell about that. Some time back I put out a message to the fairy to send me some pips. Low and behold I get a bunch a Deep Psychosis and some Psycho Killer Surprise. I started a whole bunch of them off and then more drama began and I started getting concernced (paranoid) about it again. They were in 4 inch pots, had more than a dozen nodes each but were dying and I didn't know what to do. I couldn't go ahead with potting them up. Fortunately I have my neighbor and his fully licensed medical grow who kindly took three DP and one PK girls and fostered them in his garden. Then he offered to split the bounty with me. I just smoked a bowl of the first half ounce of DP and not more than 15 minutes ago was handed 25 grams of this wicked smelling Psycho Killer Surprise! Has this mix of pine and fuel. More DP to come!!!

Anyway, the guys super impressed with this BB gear, especially after his $200 DJ Short seeds left him with kaka. I seen one of them and it looks like a reveg'd plant. I told him good, glad your happy, now send my bothers over at BB some love and buy some seeds from them. I recommend you try Dog first.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 20, 2014)

NY passed a MMJ yesterday but, they chopped it up so bad that it's only for 2-3 things and cancer or chemo treatment isn't even on the list. He also set it up so basically so some pharm company can do research here. Last week the gov was working out deals with an experimental cbd drug pharm comp. to do trails here. Then this week the only bill he would let pass is so such a chopped MMJ bill that you cant smoke it. Even worse a stage 4 cancer patient can't get any relief because he says it just for side effects and MMJ is a gateway drug. A Fair warning to all, The rumor is he's going to challenge Hillary and this is gong to be 1 of his stands. Any fan of MMJ doesn't want a President in with the pharm companies from what I seen them do in a matter of 2 weeks in our state. Sorry to ramble but have a few friends with cancer that, well you all know. Oh, if you are one of the very few that qualifies, NY DOH gets your complete records and have final say if you can receive a prescription and how much. So the poor kids with epilepsy or the person with AIDS have to give up all DR/Patient privilege for this help. At least they can get help though now.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 20, 2014)

Well transplant is been done 2 x Pineapple crunk 1 x Jack Herer 1 x Bubblegum

there is also another Jack and bubblegum and a ocean pearl not sure if ill run them might just leave in Veg in another tent till next time

i did a FIM on one of my plants  and stuffed it cut it too high like the noob i am ill get a better photo up tomorrow been along day transplanting and getting ill the pipe work up not finished as i miss placed a bag with all the connections

Anyway good morning good afternoon and good night


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2014)

So I am considering getting a hydrofarm 6 inch 400cfm inline fan and pairing it with a 550cfm phresh filter. I am not scrubbing. This is pure exhaust.
Will it work well? Phresh doesn't specify what their scrub vs exhaust cfm are.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 20, 2014)

ive got an 8'' RS Can Fan - 747 cfm - been working for 4 years now without any problems and runs constantly. 
idk how many lamps you're running, but it pulls through 6 600's, an 8in carbon scrub, and pushes through about 50 ft of ducting without any problems, and i can touch the glass on my lamps without burning


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 20, 2014)

I think my fan is 400 CFM but it might be 450, I'm not sure anymore. It is pulling through a CAN 66 filter that is rater at 824 CFM for scrubbing and 412 for exhaust. It's been working great thus far.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2014)

Neither of you answered my question.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry FP, I think the fan would work just fine as far as the filter goes. Nobody can say for sure how well it will cool your light(s) but it should do a good job of that too. 
What are you running for an exhaust fan now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2014)

I am asking:

Will a 400cfm FAN and 550cfm FILTER clean the air in one pass. Because I will be Exhausting OUTSIDE.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am asking:
> 
> Will a 400cfm FAN and 550cfm FILTER clean the air in one pass. Because I will be Exhausting OUTSIDE.


Sorry if I was unclear but that's what I was trying to say. No need for caps, lol.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 20, 2014)

YES it SHOULD work, lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2014)

I typed it in caps for the " Hi , Folks!"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2014)

This drawing is dedicated to one of the BEST FEMALE growers/breeders out there..the one and only ... MEDUSA....
so all you guys out there eat your hearts out....SHE ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 20, 2014)

Top of one of my AK48s, flowering faster then the rest I have going. Only flowering for about 7 days from first hairs. These were only under a week of 24/0 t5s before they were put into 12/12 under the 600. So basically 12/12 from seed. Just going for a quick harvest while I find good phenos to give a longer veg. I like the "more roots, more fruits method." preferably. Normal is not 12/12 fs for me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This drawing is dedicated to one of the BEST FEMALE growers/breedersView attachment 3184672 out there..the one and only ... MEDUSA....
> so all you guys out there eat your hearts out....SHE ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


i like this one a lot Dr


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2014)

mom and the baby


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am asking:
> 
> Will a 400cfm FAN and 550cfm FILTER clean the air in one pass. Because I will be Exhausting OUTSIDE.


no,it will take more pull to clean the air all the way....but it will help,and may just be E-NUFF....


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2014)

Did I ever share the latest hole my little dog digit dug?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2014)

mother fucker


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2014)

that is some bull shit man


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2014)

if he happened to get spanked with the remains, he will develop an aversion to the plant.....or available for immediate adoption.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Jun 21, 2014)

I have just changed where my filter hangs as the ducting had a few bends and the temp had hit 31c yesterday, bit worried my buds might foxtail is this a bad thing,

Couple pics any way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2014)

Wouldn't bother me if there was the odd foxtail like they look bang on. Bit cooler today too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2014)

Went out to a new pizza place in toon last night called the herb garden, was halfway through my pizza when I noticed this on the back wall....

  
Canny setup for some basil eh!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Went out to a new pizza place in toon last night called the herb garden, was halfway through my pizza when I noticed this on the back wall....
> 
> View attachment 3184950 View attachment 3184951
> Canny setup for some basil eh!


There used to be a bloke on this site that grew with one of those things, called a volksgarden, was pulling about 2lb of weed per run with a 1000W hps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2014)

These guys were not great gardeners. Half the herbs looked brown bread , nite was was near empty, pizzas were canny tho! Lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2014)

Talk about murphy's law, I'm growing auto's this year outside because I'm sick of fighting with the weather to keep them out long enough to mature. This spring and beginning of summer has been so twisted it's 90 one day and 60 the next, I've noticed a couple small spots of PM. This was exactly what I was trying to avoid. Luckily due to other issues last run I'm prepared.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am asking:
> 
> Will a 400cfm FAN and 550cfm FILTER clean the air in one pass. Because I will be Exhausting OUTSIDE.


My 400cfm fan runs through my 6"x24" phat filter at full speed and I get ZERO smell, so I would hope you could go full throttle through the phresh and not have to worry about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2014)

Ya this year has been some really fucking crazy weather, I'm beginning to think I need to build Noah's ark again with the weather we've been having.

Oh and they may not be gardeners don but that's a lot of money sitting there, oh what is do with that place.

Should of asked them if you could rent one, or maybe just drop a few beans and do it like the feed the birds group in the wales lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 21, 2014)

I just went looking on the BB website because I want to get some more gear and go for a search of another nice beautiful sour cherry like I had before for Christmas again. I got 1 hell of a surprise that everything was on sale for 50% off. Thanks guy's, I'll be completing my order friday!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> My 400cfm fan runs through my 6"x24" phat filter at full speed and I get ZERO smell, so I would hope you could go full throttle through the phresh and not have to worry about it.


I appreciate the info. 

I am upgrading to higher cfms to get a bit more negative pressure (my tent is next to furnace and AC.) plus I want to make sure that the exhaust to chimney will not be smelled by neighbors. Their driveway is literally 6 feet from my chimney.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi guys. Oh man my back is fucked up. It hurts like crap sitting walking standing. So i must lay down :/ Freak accident. I was in a custom missionary position, when my girl spasmed out after she came, and knocked me back over while my legs where still locked up under her. Think i over stretched something  Was going to a double birthday party today. But i cant even water my girls 
High as fuck tho! Been smoking mostly flowers lately and decided to make some kief of the white widow. Really surprising how it hit me. My back is killing me gotta lay down.
Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2014)

now that is an injury you can be proud of


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2014)

i dropped two sticks of maple on my left big toe, and it is all fuct up. not near as cool wife got bit twice by a boxer and cut her ankle on a peace of metal a pitbull pulled loose. damn it has been a hell of a week


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Oh man my back is fucked up. It hurts like crap sitting walking standing. So i must lay down :/ Freak accident. I was in a custom missionary position, when my girl spasmed out after she came, and knocked me back over while my legs where still locked up under her. Think i over stretched something  Was going to a double birthday party today. But i cant even water my girls
> High as fuck tho! Been smoking mostly flowers lately and decided to make some kief of the white widow. Really surprising how it hit me. My back is killing me gotta lay down.
> Have a great weekend guys!


Lol, "custom missionary position" Just spit oj out of my nose reading that.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i dropped two sticks of maple on my left big toe, and it is all fuct up. not near as cool wife got bit twice by a boxer and cut her ankle on a peace of metal a pitbull pulled loose. damn it has been a hell of a week


glad to know you guys are ok!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 21, 2014)

Community garage sale in my neighborhood today. There's cars and people everywhere, lol.

Oh, and one of my Lambsbread seeds popped already


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 21, 2014)

Cool. Big garage sales are fun. Never know what kind of goodies you may find. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2014)

And flea markets


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> And flea markets


wish i had one of these close by lol i love flea markets the ones in mexico are dope haha


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm not looking to buy anything but we are selling some stuff this time. Got rid of my old patio furniture, old Xbox and a few other things already. We are hoping to get enough money from the garage sale to get a small bistro set for the back yard. My daughter has outgrown her bicycle so she's trying to sell her old one to get some money to put towards a new 20" beach cruiser. She has a birthday coming up and is asking for money to put towards getting an ipad mini. Wifey and I will put in the rest of the money to make sure she can get both the bike and the ipad. Paigey just doesn't know that yet. we are sure she'll have enough for the ipad but probably not enough for both. Even if she sells her old bike today.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 21, 2014)

Buddy just texted me that one of my Peacock seeds bit the dust. It was the one that was last to sprout and was tiny so I'm not really bumnmed. Besides, there's five more of them that look good, one Lambsbread that is the same size as the Peacocks, one Lambsbread that just popped and five more seeds that are waiting to pop.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2014)

Dez

I got my son a Samsung 10' tablet for less than an Ipad...$325 at walmart.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Jun 21, 2014)

This was a week or so ago but I liked the angle for some reason.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 21, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Dez
> 
> I got my son a Samsung 10' tablet for less than an Ipad...$325 at walmart.
> 
> ...


I have a tablet that she uses now but after using both of them, she has decided she wants the ipad mini. I'm sure she'll get enough birthday coin to get the ipad. We'll probably just have to kick in if she is to get a bicycle too. My kids get spoiled on their birthdays by the family.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2014)

*12/12 Day 60 FCJ











Reduced her nutes a week ago. Last watering was plain water. Might give her a bit on sunday as well.

HARVEST ON MONDAY!!!!

There will be pics. Oh yes.*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2014)

I must say... I prefer the Goji style nugs. I am not sure if it is called OG or kush or whatever. I like the plump overly round swollen calynx.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I must say... I prefer the Goji style nugs. I am not sure if it is called OG or kush or whatever. I like the plump overly round swollen calynx.



you would probably like Connisseur East Coast Sour Diesel Haze.... good yielding with a nice sweet sour diesel flavor (i don't think it would do as well topped.. produced a couple nice side branches but the main cola was huge... probably nearly 1 ounce. plus nice big callyxs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2014)

pie i have 1 male, 3 females, and 1 not showing on the goji G i have 2 males, 2 females, and 1 not showing on the honeybees and i have the two males in the male cab. i also got 2for 2 femals on the og13 X GDP and 1 and 1 on the HSO CD X BD the two DB X SK from BB have yet to show, but they got a slow start.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2014)

right D.

 

soon i'll have a room full of these.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2014)

nice how big are they and are you putting dirt in them? the honeybees look fantastic already. they will be the only males i save from this batch. the PW X OG fem i ran to test is the only one looking as nice as the HB. the goji and og13 x gdp are not far behind though.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2014)

For a minute I thought you were going to say you were starting to sell them


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2014)

started giving the deep blues just water, they are looking on the verge of being ripe. Dogs getting their swell on too.










>>>>>


----------



## budolskie (Jun 22, 2014)

Well ran out of the finest and only shite about here first morning in a while no wake n bake, not as bad as I expected haha hopefully can find a bit nice to see me over 

@Don Gin and Ton 
Can I get this psp vita to you this week see if the lad can fix it


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2014)

so I think we are on day 51 now. and fuk it, I added the crappy pics from doon Button Ben, that was last week sometime. apologies for the quality.



people with bad eyesight, please don't worry, these pics are just bad, your site hasn't suddenly got worse!


After dropping my phone amd cracking the screen, last night I managed to put my knee into the screen when I was getting into bed, (left phone on bed, and forgot)..so now the screen is totally fucked, can't see anything, and of course you need to unlock it to be able to open the hard disk of the phone on your computer so I have lost a whole load of pics of my son, ffs....anyone ideas? it's an htc1x piece of shite.
cheers, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2014)

you must be able to buy screens for phones on the fleabay. I had a mate who was always breaking his iphone and buying bits off the bay. Or take it to a shop for them to fix it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Ne chance you can just plug the data cable into the lappy and view the contents? 

@Budolski aye just bring it down throw the week n I'll pop in and ask the guys. 

Went to a Mexican wrestling day yesterday, was a treat. I need to get the vids on Vimeo or something... Tbc


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2014)

DST said:


> so I think we are on day 51 now. and fuk it, I added the crappy pics from doon Button Ben, that was last week sometime. apologies for the quality.
> View attachment 3185644
> View attachment 3185645
> View attachment 3185646
> ...


A phone dealer should be able to transfer the data on your phone. They have cords and boxes to do that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2014)

the thing is there is a pin code to get into my phone (seperate from the sim card pin), so when I plug it in it tells me to view I must enter the code, which is impossible due to the screen being banjoed. Perhaps I dealer could but I would imagine they would need to hack the pin...we shall see. Most of the pics I sent to my wife on whatsapp so I should be ok.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2014)

good luck hope you get your pics back.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

The 6 Week Dog!

Ive a couple pic's of this plant while i was working out if to get another set-up going or not, it was kept in a very small pot longer than it should have and even traveled away and back before i finally got round to squeezing a quick run in for summer, ( and my habit's lol ).
Anyway, ive a picture of her alongside another Dog about the same size just been flipped, that pic is from 24 May and this is 29 day's later!!!


Ive got 6 other plants that were all flipped at the same time, 3 other Dog's a D.P.Q, a Southern Charm and another im not sure about and the rest all look right for around 5 week's, this one has alway's looked ahead of the pack but its now getting flushed and going to be down before 7 week's is up!

I'll get some pic's of the others soon


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

So, a couple others

a 12/12 Scottie Dog ( the lass wanted her own wee project lol )

This is a different Dog out 2010 seeds


A Southern Charm ( thanks cof )

smelling VERY fruity

This is my D.P.Q Last one i done was a sour pheno that was a nice plant but i much prefer this SWEET one! Looks great too 



And another Dog out the Scottie seed's, was in veg pic with the other from May lol, looking more like 5-6 weeks. Everything was flipped same clock.


Going to make for a nice mixed bag 

Cant wait for my next lot, another mixed bunch of new funk! For a while i was thinking, SHEITTT, im sneaking in a quickie and running mixed beans, some old, most never tried before!!!! But got to say all the BB gear has came shining!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 22, 2014)

Cinders,

They all look good. That is my favorite pheno of the southern charm, I hope you kept a cut. You can taste the sweetness in the smoke.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

Ive a couple little snip's from the S.C, D.P.Q and new Dog in a cup of water still looking good, just not got a veg cab going atm and having to juggle my Fireball's and new seedling's about with them, but if the snip's fail i'll re-veg no prob's if you think its the ONE ! Deff got the smell and looks canny !
The first D.P.Q is wasnt too crazy about ( sour pheno ) The other half said it smelt like sweaty feet lol, but this one is also SWEET smelling and dripping! Look's like its going to pull more than most in the bunch too, all same age ect..


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2014)

a box of ball jars i'd say....


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2014)

you guys have wallmart, the UK has>>>
http://dougiewallace.com/601687/stags-hens-bunnies-a-blackpool-story/


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 23, 2014)

For a minute there i thought you had stuck the wrong photo's up  lol, some cracker's in there, i mind you saying you were away at a mate's wedding!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

wasn't expecting a cock n balls on pic 17. hahaaaa took me a while to fathom it's blackpool for the most part. it could all have been from the toon where i live though. it's every weekend like that. midweek too sometimes. mind some of them bewers look like predators! and i don't mean the outer space type.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

why are those birds trying to get on their bikes backwards ffs lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2014)

Dig the dudes neck tattoo on pic 8. "Turbo Ted" with a subaru emblem.  Hope he still likes subaru.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

Well day 48 of 12/12 here's 5 pics of the caramel ice I just pumped full of nutes


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

Now here's a couple of the snow bud iv started to flush as they could be coming down.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

And them back in


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 23, 2014)

it was only a matter of time......

*Now there's the e-SPLIFF: Dutch company develops world's first electronic joint*
*

Manufacturers of the E-Njoint say it is 'harmless and 100 per cent legal' 
Is said to contain no dangerous THC, tobacco or nicotine 
Comes in six flavours including watermelon, passion fruit and green apple
By Emily Payne


Published: 06:23 EST, 23 June 2014 | Updated: 08:41 EST, 23 June 2014


 
 254 shares

29

View 
comments






The E-Njoint is said to be 'harmless and 100 per cent legal'

A Dutch company has invented the world's first electronic joint.

E-Njoint BV is selling its high-tech spliffs at parties, music events, bars and clubs and across Europe.

Currently 10,000 e-joints per day are being manufactured by the company in China.



Its design has the typical shape of a joint and a green cannabis leaf lights up through the chrome plated tip each time the user takes a puff.

One particular variety of the E-Njoint is disposable and contains no THC, tobacco or nicotine, making it 'harmless and 100 percent legal,' according to the makers.

Instead, it turns so-called 'safe components', such as natural Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerin and 100 per cent biological flavor, into water vapour.

The world's first electronic joint comes to Europe






But other models can be smoked as real electric joints.

The E-Njoint Rechargeable can be filled by users with their own cannabis liquid content.

The product, which comes in six different flavours including watermelon, passion fruit, green apple and red cherry, costs just over £7 per joint.

The company's website, which lists the outlets in Europe where you can buy e-joints, claims that smoking can be 'healthy', describing the E-Njoint as the 'the latest trend on the market.'



More...

 The 'super jab' that is a breath of fresh air for allergy sufferers
 The first sign of Parkinson's and multiple sclerosis: a dodgy tummy
 Horrific cost of taking a shower in dirty water on holiday: Dream vacation turned into a nightmare for woman who lost her legs and hand to legionnaire's disease
E-Njoint is in discussions with Tikun Olam, a business specialising in medicinal marijuana, to help produce products for the health industry.

How different governments in Europe react to the e-joint has yet to be seen.






Some models can be smoked as real electric joints, filled by users with their own cannabis liquid content

'Holland is well known in the world for its tolerant and liberal attitude toward soft drugs and the introduction of this new product clearly makes a statement,' saidMenno Contant, CEO of E-Njoint. 

'As long as you don't bother or disturb other people and stay within the legal boundaries, all is well,' he claims. 







He added: 'Everyone should feel fine, because what we are doing is no crime.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2665808/Now-theres-e-Spliff-Dutch-company-develops-worlds-electronic-joint.html#ixzz35TCZm54W 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof*


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2014)

I'M HIGH AS SHIT......


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2014)

them biscuits be the bomb...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2014)

(almost) lawn pR0n!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'M HIGH AS SHIT......


I need to smoke some more...
... I'm only high as titties...
... time to climb the mountain...
... smoke some of that Burning Bush...
,-)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 23, 2014)

The bush that will soon be burning:

Bleeseberry Kush


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2014)

I want that shirt Dezracer!

Picked up a new toy in Hollywood last week:


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2014)

The cloner is full of roots - I need to take pictures. 

Had fun on holiday - had a root canal!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 23, 2014)

my cloner is not so full of roots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 23, 2014)

i want a shirt too. mo i f'ed up and forgot to take in to account the tote had rounded corners and my tray i made for the rooting cubes to sit in don't fit. i may bob the corners and i may just build a new one and use it some where. the spray bed line did the job though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2014)

Fruity Chronic Juice. Harvest at 62 days. Smelled like oranges and other tropical fruit.

Still got a bunch left on the plant too. Just hoping it will green up a bit with direct light.
 

How long do you folks generally wait for the second harvest?


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2014)

omg e-joints, too funny. what will those crazy duchies think of next....


----------



## budolskie (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice fp, very nice indeed.

Will there be any harm in switching my lights down from 600 to 400for the heat as it's been 30 past couple days and a don't no if that's making the caramel foxtail a bit


----------



## budolskie (Jun 24, 2014)

I have switched them down here's a one of the worst where the foxtailing 
Seems to be worse 

The snow bud coming down at weekend


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

Look at the " Foxtail's " on the Cheisel in my Avi Bud, its no such a bad thing, your girl's are looking dandy mate!

That bleeseberry is looking quite cheese like doob's! Tasty ?

I got some SLH yesterday from a guy who i gave a cut of the Las Fingerez pheno, was too busy cutting grass all day so just going to give it a blast, not saw her for almost a full year ! Could have been dried better but still nice smoke!

 

Just when the sun goes away and im off, was looking forward to sitting up park taking in the view's for a change. Oh well, another day, prob be another year until we get weather like those few day's!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 24, 2014)

Does the foxtail not take away the denseness and weight away from final product


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

nah man, foxtails are like an overflow carpark to bud production. shoots off the main where it can. no bad thing at all.

Nice fat colas FP!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 24, 2014)

I was getting worried it was the sign of stress them starting to burst out like that haha, the snow buds are coming down this weekend and caramels the one after.... 
I still raised light and nocked them down to 400 as 31c again that's all weekend it's been getting to that that's what I tho was making them burst out 
Here's a lights out with caramel side.open


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually like this original version better than the Steppenwolf remake:


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man, foxtails are like an overflow carpark to bud production. shoots off the main where it can. no bad thing at all.
> 
> Nice fat colas FP!


tower block's on a council estate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

better analogy 

tester fireballs nug:


----------



## budolskie (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a tester of each on the light aswell haha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks great that does man! I gave a guy a couple of the pip's to run for me while i wait to get on my toes and got word he has a female of all 3 Fireball's, Platinum Fire and Sweet Stomper Kush 
" with cut's "


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

Postie just dropped my nute's off, i better get on and give them a scran!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

coming up rosy at the moment for you man! bout time you had a run of good luck pal


----------



## Notmikeh (Jun 24, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3187162 View attachment 3187163 View attachment 3187160 View attachment 3187161
> 
> Fruity Chronic Juice. Harvest at 62 days. Smelled like oranges and other tropical fruit.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. How many plant was that? I'm in awe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2014)

That is off two plants. still have he popcorn gonna harves tomorrow. Still got two left in tent.

4x4 tent, 5 gallon airpots promix. 5 week veg.


----------



## Notmikeh (Jun 24, 2014)

Quality and quantity. Nice


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2014)

I like to harvest, clean up and be back vegging in the same day. Chop it all, hash the larf and keep a tight turnaround.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 24, 2014)

Suarez as a kid?


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 24, 2014)

Here comes random.
Today
Sister got a "hat" for finishing "higher education" Congratz to her. Ouuu all them young girls made me feel old..
I got a job  On the road again with scania. No crane for now. I would rather do the crane but jobs aint hanging by the tree's. Everyone ive told is like: But what about your knee?. I just hope it will work out. Otherwise ill fight it for as long as i can. I feel kinda bad for lying about me being in perfect fit but handicap dont get the job.. Wow nightime and bho is hitting me.. Pics
Hawaiian Snow. Crazy thing. 
Violator Kush 
Goji Og
C99
Chemdawg
Bubba Kush Tops. Was afraid they would mold in this humid weather so i took them a little early.
Aw man my dog is farting bad, yikes.
Auto White Widow. Gone a week longer than breeders recommendations so i thought id just take it while i was out watering the rest.
Mix of Lemon Skunk White Widow and Bubba Kush. 
Im beat. Nighty night!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2014)

That hawaiian one sure looks original!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2014)

In the jungle it is survival of the fittest...

... kill, or be killed...

... the meek shall *not* inherit The Earth...

... because the ants have written them all out of their will...





... and added them to their menu...


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 24, 2014)

Oregon Seed Company - Sugar Cookies - 67 days flowering - almost there, hard to wait.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 24, 2014)

Top half of one Heavyweight Fruit Punch I harvested today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2014)

I just bought a 400w MH and 3x3 tent so now I can run the clones and seedlings and have them ready for 12/12 right away. Will give me an extra 1.5 harvests per year.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Honeybee 2, day 66 12/12
sooo frosty.....

Purple showed up in all 3 phenos, honeybee 1 is still going.

   

Oh and hello guys, feels good to be back.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just bought a 400w MH and 3x3 tent so now I can run the clones and seedlings and have them ready for 12/12 right away. Will give me an extra 1.5 harvests per year.


Fill that bitch to the max and run a sog and get 3 extra harvest a year


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fill that bitch to the max and run a sog and get 3 extra a year


Haha. Nah. I need a space for mother plants and vegging.

I was vegging very inefficiently before. Juggling cfls and limited closet space. Plus the gojis stink in veg. Can't be stinking up the house.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2014)

Eventually we are gonna remodel the basement to make my grow space bigger so I can run two flowering tents.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2014)

Panoramic mosaic pR0n:


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

I still use cfls to veg in a tent, just only cuz well it's an extra spot for clones and the sort haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

What I'm smoking on, holy fuck I'm high!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> coming up rosy at the moment for you man! bout time you had a run of good luck pal


Aye, bout time mate! Thank's, im no over the line yet hahaa but deff a change in the wind me think's!

Giggles, that looks like the " Foot long " cola's i used to get of my old Cindy 99 Pineapple pheno, with the ginger pupes lol " Look's tasty, i'm of to get my bake on, fuck it 6:45!

Hydro, how's the Hawaiian Snow going ? I flowered on a bit back for near 3 month's to get nothing but a fluffy mess! You'rs look's much better, how long you had her in 12/12 mate ?
Great work as alway's troop's


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2014)

Morning foaggles. there's one thing you can alway rely on in life to let you down....= PEOPLE, ffs, if I wasn't one myself I think I'd give up on "Ze Peoples".

Anyway, another day another euro. Good luck with the knee and the new job Hyrdo.

Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

Thats so true mate, in every-way with everything !, if the advantage is there it will get exploited !

How's the weather treating you's ? Yesterday was a wash-out, but looking good today, my peeling skin has stopped itching so i dont have to sit with the hairbrush back scratch-er lol

good day to you cheif


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2014)

weathers nae bad lad. been warm now for a while with some decent sunny days. was back in Scotland the other week for ma mates wedding...good times.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 25, 2014)

Well quick pic of the testers I took 
Snow bud 

Caramel ice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

some fine looking buds last couple of pages lads n lasses! 

fireballs!
    

frost balls more like.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 25, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hydro, how's the Hawaiian Snow going ? I flowered on a bit back for near 3 month's to get nothing but a fluffy mess! You'rs look's much better, how long you had her in 12/12 mate ?
> Great work as alway's troop's


Sry to hear that m8..
I dont really now what to think of it yet  Most tops look nice but it is like the "dominant" ones have a strange foxtail only thing going.Looks like it is gonna produce good tho. I was amazed at the speed of growth the first 5 weeks but now it seems its just lazy.. day 49 now. so with 5weeks left time will tell..


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks good as always Don. Crossing or s1's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

unplanned hydro!


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2014)

pips ahoy.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

hopefully only the odd couple or there's going to be a lot of wax n hash made!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just bought a 400w MH and 3x3 tent so now I can run the clones and seedlings and have them ready for 12/12 right away. Will give me an extra 1.5 harvests per year.


I run auto's in with my veg area to fully use the full power of the light. I time it so when my veg girls are small,my auto's are big and vice versus. I get some good bud of this and helps offset the cost of the bigger light for veg. Here's what I took down today from 1 And this 1 I'm also taking down. If your looking for more harvest, it works. I'm doing it to try and make my own for next summer.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

verys goods buds pics ins thes sixs...

my lil tray of *Fortune Teller
 

looks like they need some EWC..*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

looks good man, some sort of cookies variant?!


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2014)

Come on then, Gen tell us, EWC, wtf does that mean?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2014)

Look yummy? I've nicknamed this dog snot. It's ISO mixed with coconut oil and aloe Vera straight from my yard. It's a slimy yet great topical I use on one of my dogs allergic chest rash. Works great at reducing swelling and redness, probably relieves some discomfort and just promotes healing in general.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2014)

I clone/mom/veg all out in the open in the closet. This is only a 100 watt LED from 4 feet away that keeps everything growing nicely. I've never noticed stress or hermie issues from interrupting the dark cycle of a plant in veg. As long as it gets 18 hours solid it doesn't really matter what happens the other 6. Many times the closet light is left on during lights out, no ill effects!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2014)

ewc. Earth worm castings.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 25, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Look yummy? I've nicknamed this dog snot. It's ISO mixed with coconut oil and aloe Vera straight from my yard. It's a slimy yet great topical I use on one of my dogs allergic chest rash. Works great at reducing swelling and redness, probably relieves some discomfort and just promotes healing in general.


About what ratio's do you use for this. My older boxer gets all kinds of allergic rashes in the summer and wouldn't mind giving this a shot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

lol i thought it was a typo D being next to W on the keyboard.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2014)

Only reasons I bought a tent was to contain smell and keep veg light from flower tent.

Last grow when I started seeds and clones I quickly became overwhelmed with the cfls.

I am the mother of a one year old and don't need to be spending my time and stressing out over light and space.

Well worth the 300 bucks for light and tent. I was Pla ning on upgrading fan filter for flower tent, so I already have everything I need.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2014)

Plus I have a goji mom to keep and soon (hopefully) a grapestomper mom. I also have tigers milk and dragon fruit to look for moms in too.

The closet and cfls were limiting me to starting seeds 1.5 weeks before harvest and only had space for 4-5.

Now I have room to start 4 weeks before harvest and have 10 or so started.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 25, 2014)

My buddy is already talking about going bigger and wants another flower room. I told him we should optimize the veg space first and make a little area just for the cloner. I told him he should wait until he gets a harvest or two under his belt before trying to build another flower room. I'd like to redo the current flower room and make it 5x5 with his 600 in the center so you can get in and work with the plants better than with the 4x4 we have now. Eventually set him up with a second 5x5 room and close in the veg area to a 3x4 and leave the cloner out in the open.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a 4 1/2' X 5 1/2' bloom room and run 2 600's....and it's so crowded now that I have to take out plants to get in to water. Fortunately the lights are on rope rachets so they are raised to allow access.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> About what ratio's do you use for this. My older boxer gets all kinds of allergic rashes in the summer and wouldn't mind giving this a shot.


Well that's hard to say. The last 5 or 6 times I've made ISO it wasn't for smoking so I add either olive oil or coconut oil as it finishes. It's meant for topical or edible use. The last batch I made used 8 oz of bud and I added about 1-2tbsp of oil to it after it evaporated. So a half inch long squirt out of syringe with no needle will get someone really high. I used about 5 times that much in the mix. I added the gel from about a 4 inch piece of aloe. I go through a TON of oil with the things I do. I'll slather up my knee or neck with quite a bit. 

So uhh, just wing it! Anyone paying for weed wouldn't use the quantities I do with my tests. But that's why I don't buy it right!?


----------



## moondance (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi ya all, I hope everyone is peachy today! A few update pics from outdoors an in, the veg tent plants got up potted into 3 gallon garbage cans - see if I can squeeze a few more into the flower tent. most of the bigger girls in flower are around week 5.5.


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm so proud of these girls. Wish the Jack was fatter but I don't think it's a big yielder anyways. 

Mid July I'll probably chop...

THC Bomb:


Jack Herer:


Cotton Candy:


Tangerine Dream:


Family Photo:


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh I meant to add, the ISO with just coconut oil is being used by various family members. My niece swears it cleared up her acne. I also used it on a suspect skin spot for a couple weeks that I thought might be skin cancer but it's gone now!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2014)

10 days 12/12 in 5 gal buckets. Vegged 3 weeks. Those 2 pieces of shit in front are the shark shock I'm no longer trying to run. Mk ultra to the side of it. All of the big stuff is the chemdog #4, it's a producer. 

Should everything go well my next run will be chemdog, mk, blue dream, pre 98 bubba, cherry pie and Chaka's allstar.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

chemdog is some hard hitting nugs...

looking like another good run..


next beans i'm popping:
ny purple diesel
trainwreck x sour d
west coast sour diesel


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2014)

Fence post pRonage!?!?!?

Before adding the cement...




Cement is ready...




Corner Post set...




Finito with the both of them...




I'll be adding a 6' cedar fence along the right-hand side over the next week.

...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2014)

Check out my thread guys i posted a bunch of pics before the move. We will start Friday and try any get done as soon as we can. have to get the internet changed over.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 25, 2014)

Ice cream pR0n!?!?

Triple-chocolate with M&M's added...


----------



## moondance (Jun 26, 2014)

So I made the decision this evening to take down a few plants early (harvest pics tomorrow), all of which were poor crosses from before I got all the new genetics, one still remains due to the 5 large colas on it. They made way for the WW's to swell larger, one has 3 weeks left the other has 5 weeks to go and the other just started showing pistols in the last few days. The Autoberrys outside are looking very nice too. Now to get back to the point (ha ha widows got me tonight) one of the 1 gallon's I took down had two freakin open and dried up pollen sacks, just 2, I guess I didn't check enough. Now I know how the girls got seeded, the suck part will be I won't want the damn seeds. I get they will be widows but mixed with bad genetics there no good. O well I got a Satellite Cindy and a Bash in to flower now, more behind them in the veg tent with mothers of all including SnowDog, all the widow clones took and there is another good mother will come out of it. Thanks for listening to me rant a bit night all. MD


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I think am gona chop the 2 in 10ltrs today and hang in the tent and space the others out a bit for last few days...

Made 4g bho off sum trim last neet from a m8 it's handy being the only 1 with a tube round like a get a bit free bho now and again but word is spreading and people saying they bring the shite to me to make sum 

Also £50 bargain I got last night 

Bigger screen then on my phone and also help me keep the battery life on my phone, only downside is camera is only 3mp compared 8mp on phone


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2014)

Think i'll chop the 2 deep blues this weekend (thats 8 weeks + day or so). Leave the Dogs another week or so I reckon. Depends on the visitors I have coming to stay.....








Have a great day, Peace DST


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2014)

A think am leave the caramel and do the little snow bud here's caramel


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2014)

The snow bud 


Will get sum of other big ones now as I get out to flush over toilet


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's 2 of the caramel in big pots 
 
 
 

And another caramel


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hers the last 2 caramel 
 
 

And the last


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

cracking stuff guys. loving the M&M macro's doobie


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks like you'll get a good yield Budolskie, still look like they could go a little longer though (week plus?) don't get trigger happy and chop to early.


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

i'm following the thread but it never shows up in my alerts!

catch up time


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 26, 2014)

D/G Anybody familiar with these " Amterdam Fireballs ? "


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2014)

It's just the 1 snow bud in a10ltr av chopped the day the caramel are being left till after snow.bud like


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2014)

Not familiar with that, Cindy, but different genetics from the Gen's anyhoo


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

about to clean the crib up today..feeling good for some reason..


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2014)

That dudes hat got some air.

Clean her up good G.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2014)

Goody goody gum drop, honeybee 3 from a 10 days ago

She's fox-tailing everywhere now, I'll grab some shots later when lights come on.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Goody goody gum drop, honeybee 3 from a 10 days ago
> 
> She's fox-tailing everywhere now, I'll grab some shots later when lights come on.
> 
> View attachment 3189271


Yummmmmm.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

they love the smoke of the pheno i got giggs,i can not wait to hear how your smokes.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> they love the smoke of the pheno i got giggs,i can not wait to hear how your smokes.


I'm smoking on some honeybee 2 right now and this shit is off the charts, I can't wait to try her. Oh yes the purple goodness will be alive!!! 

Its so tempting looking at that purple bitch everyday and to not chop her. She's at 58 days today, just wait it out giggles it will be worth it


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

yes it will,anything past 65 days on my royal jelly(the queen would put this on her biscuits) cut aka pheno-L.
gives some deep smells & taste.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2014)

Haha yes bro love it!!

I'm so glad I took a cut of this one, I really thought I had lost her early on due to some mislabeling and such but I found her again! Wahoo! 

Can you imagine kookie x hb3. Oh god yes! 

Let's do it g

Oh and hey hit me up, I think they fairy wants to fly


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 26, 2014)

http://thechive.com/2014/06/25/i-introduce-to-you-the-worlds-worst-burglar-video/

Funny story I found on the Chive


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 26, 2014)

Had to take another pic of this D.P.Q in daylight, wish i was in coco, this would be double the size, but still it look's great! The bud's look wet ! Totally dripping!
 
Still can't really see them in their glory, smell's amazing too!

This is my unknown plant, not sure as the seed's were mixed up, its looking nice but going to yield about a joint's worth!
 
Smell's nice and fruity/sweet 
And a lil Dog nug
 

Been playing aroung with the Cam. Trying to get the close up Trich shot's. Getting there lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

beautiful stuff lad, that dpq looks a cracker


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2014)

An old bag seed plant I'm going to bring back and work with. First plant I grew under my 600, took up half of my 4x2 space, haven't seen genetics like it, and it's been about a year since I grew this girl out. I just happen to get 15 seeds off it when I yielded 3 1/2 oz. Was the plant I learned everything on. How to feed, how to train using lsting/supercropping, topping, fimming, how to water, first and only plant in a 5g bucket. She looks amazing compared to the genetics I've been growing since then.

Out of those 15 seeds, I gifted 3, so I still have 12 to work with. Going to turn this bag seed, I decided to name "Lucid X", into a killer strain. One I can all my own. The smoke was smooth, and tasted like sweet cotton candy. Dense buds, super frosty. What have I been doing for the last year?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2014)

*Harvest Goji 9 weeks 2 days* 







The girls were chopped down today at their prime. Still not even done trimming. Phew.

Here are some post-trim bud shots.



Goji hanging up





This is the complete (sorta) harvest of FCJ and Goji


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just lots of shots from the garden today, don't feel like explaining lol....

          

and that's all folks......


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2014)

OK I lied how bout some light out shots          

OK and now that really is all hahah, wahoo that should give you guys something to come look at...


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

them honeybees sure do not stretch alot,did you see any nanners/balls?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> them honeybees sure do not stretch alot,did you see any nanners/balls?


The 2nd run sure did stretch lol. I'm not complaining by any means as with the light I have they fill in very nicely. 

No nanners/balls found on all 3 pheno's so far. I've got 6 left to pop but I'm content with what I've found so far. Maybe there's something better in those 6 but I've got my hands full the way it is now.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2014)

The first post 2nd pic is hb 2 gen, it's the one that wasn't topped, they slow way down when topped. I think they like to be just grown natural.

I'm curious to see how hb 3 does next round.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2014)

and to think,i would have never put any of these in the soil,if i had not seen jigs best soil grow ever & whodats outback safari..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gigs that #3 looks fantastic i have 3 honeybees and 3 of the cherry puff set back. still need to get in to some of the other ones.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice gig's


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2014)

The wife & I are set for the 4th this year:

Peace through superior firepower


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2014)

nice on a quick note its raining outside.. any worry to an auto? i put outside on day 4.. lol


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2014)

Since autos come from ruderralis strains then I would have thought they loved the rain.......it seems to rain a lot in the Northern hemisphere


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 27, 2014)

That honeybee purple pheno though!


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The wife & I are set for the 4th this year:
> 
> Peace through superior firepower
> 
> View attachment 3189989


better than any belt/switch.....yup...i be slinging them at my bad ass kids.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The wife & I are set for the 4th this year:
> 
> Peace through superior firepower
> 
> View attachment 3189989


my kids love those i get them at the dollar store and for two days you will pop the ones that did not go off on the way to the car.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm so ready for the 4th! 

I always spend way damn to much though lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

i will be taking the wife and kids to Lake Charles for the 4th. going to sit on Big Lake and watch the fireworks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

been packing my crap up this morning and will start moving today weather permitting.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2014)

DST said:


> Since autos come from ruderralis strains then I would have thought they loved the rain.......it seems to rain a lot in the Northern hemisphere


well thank you DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey ya'll hope everyone is well. Out here in Oregon watching it grow everywhere. I love the grow environment but miss the hustle and bustle of the city. Running lots of strain for trials for some new strain coming to Breeders Boutique. Heres a few pics he outside pics plants are in 300 gallon planters. Making my own soil out here has really been a lot of fun.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

YEA BOY! going to be some monsters. what are those 80 gl pots? haha should have read better 300 gal




.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2014)

it look like it's time to rev up the gardens

  
*  More Americans are smoking weed: report *
More Americans are consuming cannabis as their perception of the health risks declines, the U.N. drugs and crime agency said on Thursday, suggesting legalization may further increase its use among the young......and some old farts too.


cof


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Hey ya'll hope everyone is well. Out here in Oregon watching it grow everywhere. I love the grow environment but miss the hustle and bustle of the city. Running lots of strain for trials for some new strain coming to Breeders Boutique. Heres a few pics he outside pics plants are in 300 gallon planters. Making my own soil out here has really been a lot of fun. View attachment 3190099 View attachment 3190100 View attachment 3190101 View attachment 3190102 View attachment 3190103 View attachment 3190104


That's so cray! Me jealous. My bro out in Oregon right now building a park at Windells.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 27, 2014)

Looking real good, Hemlock 

Oh, and instead of 300 gallons, it's actually 1.5 cubic yards ( !!! )

Man, I used about 50+ gallons on my whole grow last time
I'm growing *trees*...
...*TREES* I tells ya!
*TREES!!!!!
*
Okay...
... bushes...


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey every one, haven't been on here for a while hope every one is doing well!! 

Awhile ago I asked which is the best strongest kush to grow and alot of you guys and Dst sayd to go for the kusher kush, dammmm I must say it knoked me out side ways!!! A very stong plant to grow!!! absolutely packed out with resins!!!! 

Now I wanted to try out a haze out, I want to grow the strongest and the most haziest smelling plant, what would you Dst and the rest of you guys recommend any advice would be much much appreciated!!! 

Sent from my SGP321 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Hey ya'll hope everyone is well. Out here in Oregon watching it grow everywhere. I love the grow environment but miss the hustle and bustle of the city. Running lots of strain for trials for some new strain coming to Breeders Boutique. Heres a few pics he outside pics plants are in 300 gallon planters. Making my own soil out here has really been a lot of fun. View attachment 3190099 View attachment 3190100 View attachment 3190101 View attachment 3190102 View attachment 3190103 View attachment 3190104


Good to see you around Hem. Holla on the flip side bru.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2014)

nas2007 said:


> Hey every one, haven't been on here for a while hope every one is doing well!!
> 
> Awhile ago I asked which is the best strongest kush to grow and alot of you guys and Dst sayd to go for the kusher kush, dammmm I must say it knoked me out side ways!!! A very stong plant to grow!!! absolutely packed out with resins!!!!
> 
> ...


sheesh, been a minute, nas. The Quaze Haze (not sure who does that) was a pure sativa that really gave you a nice pure high, but by all accounts grows like shit.......I am sure there will be others putting their point in....oh, I always use to like Meixan Haze or Hawaiin haze from the coffeeshops here.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2014)

What up nas.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm bored so think I'm gonna toke on some honeybee, anyone want a hit?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2014)

I do! Love that shit.

Sup Gigs... whats good out there? My baby taught herself how to use her bottle by herself today. haha, cuz dad's an asshole. She was being fussy and I wasn't having any of it so I just put the bottle in her lap and said figure it out. Sure enough she did.  Problem solved. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2014)

Haha ok here I'll pass it to yea jig.... 

Things are good over here, how old is she now jig? At least she figured it out haha. Constant crying drives me bonkers, thank god for cannabis ...

You got anything going right now?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> been packing my crap up this morning and will start moving today weather permitting.


Good luck with that Doc.

Remember the people who help: moving is a good gauge. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks java we got the first loads after the rain stopped and tomorrow i have help coming and we are getting at it with the 3/4 ton van and a 18ft trauiler sunday i will try and get the grow moved and if so this ass hole will be with out power monday with his bum ass.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Hey ya'll hope everyone is well. Out here in Oregon watching it grow everywhere.
> <SNIP>


It looks like you are really well situated. 

I have enjoyed growing some of your other work, and so look
forward to seeing what you have come up with.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jun 27, 2014)

@Dr You must be bushed. Good luck with the wrap!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

no i am not bushed now it is time to get high and pack up my garden supplies. i am not looking forward to moving the grow none of the cabs will fit threw the door so i will have to take it all apart and build it back


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> no i am not bushed now it is time to get high and pack up my garden supplies. i am not looking forward to moving the grow none of the cabs will fit threw the door so i will have to take it all apart and build it back


That sucks but hopefully the last time for awhile right?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2014)

Honeybee got me feeling right, no pain and my head feels great. Taste is sweet and piney with some lemon undertones. Tight compact nugs, very high resin count and purple hidden deep within the ooey goodness with light purple undertones.

Smoke is very smooth and sweet on the inhale and produces a slight cough on the exhale but still carries the sweet taste and hints of lemon with a cookie taste. Almost like a lemon cookie with earthy/citrus tones. Drives the taste buds wild!!

Stone is heavy but will not make you feel sluggish. Great day time smoke. Heavy behind the eyes and body is great. Lasts a good 3-4. Very great medicinal value.

I rate this a 8/10, which I'm sure the purple pheno will score 10s all the way around.

Ha there yea go, I'm so stoned I've been working on this post for over an hr lol.

Great shit g! Thanks for the share! Some day I'll grab some fireballs and see what's up 

Edit-pics added


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

thats whats up giggs,you rock...


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 27, 2014)

whats this honey bee... I think I have a bagseed fetish I always plant some.. but im pullin out some cool shit also like some extrema X mexi and calizhar X BMF and some of my other crosses.. only gunna be able take care of them on the weekends pretty soon hope the pops looks out for me and hope the caterpillars don't screw me either.. had a wasp nest next to my grow one year had to walk within a foot or two of it let it be and they never fucked with me and had no caterpillar problems at all that year.. saw one hovering away with a caterpillar one time.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 28, 2014)

0.1 dab for wake and bake and I didn't even get to the sofa and my belly was rumbling haha.... 
Good shit or what haha sum roots on 3 the little dog cuts timing could be perfect for a quick dog run and then setup for 8 for xmas and might do a 2 plant nft in my veg cab with the dogs I don't take to tent and flower ASAP should give me a little time to start the pips.if back in the veg room for a xmas run waiting for big dogs to finish off


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey Jig, love the baby skills, great to see them figure things out. Although your little one is not a baba anymore Oor Yin has just learned to crawl....BACKWARDS! lmfao, not quite figured out going forwards yet just too funny. He also feeds himself his bottle, but you have to give it to him lying down. Love it man!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2014)

That's funny.... our little girl has had crawling down for a bit (about as long as she is older), but just 2 days ago has she learned to crawl backwards hahaha. It's the funniest thing watching her go quickly forward, then pause and slowly creep backwards. More like push back, she scoots her lets and just pushes with her arms back.

And she's nearly 11 months gigs.  Nothing going at the mo... unless you count the science experiment I have on the deck.

Got the baby alone for the weekend. Wife is away on a conference again.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh.... and sorry gigs... I tend to camp on a j alot.... passing it back now.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2014)

i was bout to say....dam pass it already.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2014)

Ha, it's always something when I'm around polite people... they just let the fucking thing burn down in my hand not saying anything.

I prefer real folks that tell me I'm gonna lose my smoking privileges if I don't get with the fucking program.


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

now i know who not to share a j with with! haha, i don't like to share anyway, everyone i smoke with doesn't like pure joints so i'm not used to it. full one each!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 28, 2014)

Haha make it strong enough and people will pass it from fear of feeling the first hit.  I like sharing but sometimes i dont like the fact that i never get the same quality passed back..
Turns out the trucks im driving have automatic transmission  Yihaa. And no truck will ever be more than 3 years old. Think it will work out with the knee.
Goji og and c99 is coming down in about 10 days. will be replacing with 2 dbxlivers and a lemon skunk. Thinks are going quite dandy. Other than the outdoor lightperiod being too long 12-12 allready!! Im fed up hauling water eveery other day to the outside girls and there is a long way to go :/ Also i have about 10 lemon skunk, 1 ww , 1 dbxlivers, 3 dogs and 3 slh. Thinking about buying that extra tent all the time! ow that i am employed again i can access my "vacation money" from last year. Uhh that xl alien hydro kit is calling.
Few pics. Goji Og, Hawaiian Snow, DBxLivers, Dog


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh an chocolate heaven or something.. Could use a repot :/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's funny.... our little girl has had crawling down for a bit (about as long as she is older), but just 2 days ago has she learned to crawl backwards hahaha. It's the funniest thing watching her go quickly forward, then pause and slowly creep backwards. More like push back, she scoots her lets and just pushes with her arms back.
> 
> And she's nearly 11 months gigs.  Nothing going at the mo... unless you count the science experiment I have on the deck.
> 
> Got the baby alone for the weekend. Wife is away on a conference again.


 you are one luck ass dude. my son was running at 9 months he skipped the whole walking thing and was in to everything, but then i had stitches in my head twice and my stumch pumped by the time i turned four. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2014)

hope everyone has a great week i am unplugging the computer and dont know when i will have it hooked up to the internet next week. have a safe one and take care


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey gang! 
Iv been lurking around day to day but you wouldn't really know because I'm not dishing out any "likes" but yeah y'all are fucking killing it, as usual! Love love lovely pr0n g0d damn thanks for making each day a bit greener 

Ima try and shmoke 27 bowls today, wish me luck.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2014)

is it happy 27th?if so happy 27th on this 28th day you may partake in smokeing 27 bowls


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll help you with one of those bowls, whodat 
And happy b-day! (I think?)


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2014)

Good to hear from you whodat.

Some of your Nibiru getting close





cof


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2014)

that looks lovely cof, dayum!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah tis my bday  that nibiru looks fuking awesome,,, unfortunately I didn't have the balls to drive cross country with thousands of seeds, and didn't have a mailing option. So that's that and life goes on, plenty dank out there to be had and made in the future.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!

Let us know when you're ready to grow and what strains you're interested in. The fairy can always fly.

that reminds me that I have a package to mail.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2014)

Belated happy returns jongen!!! (whodat). I hope you managed your 27 bongos....

And Jig, the pushing backwards thing sounds exactly like what Yin does To my dismay, I have just given him a Rugby ball and a Football....not sure if it's because the Rugby ball has South Africa on it, but the football has been pushed to the side...ffs, 

We went to the zoo yesterday, I love to see animals, but it just makes me sad to see things like Lions and Elephants in places like a zoo. I know a lot of animals like that are rescued etc, but it's still quite heart breaking. I reckon a lot of these animals would rather be "broon breed" than not be running across the savanah hot on the tale of some zebra ass! For that reason, and the fact that the Yin is still a bit young to totally appreciate it, we skipped the annual membership and just got day passes. Amsterdam zoo though is actually quite a nice zoo....

I should really do some harvesting today......


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 29, 2014)

So I planted some dogs and pks today. Here's hoping to some keepers 

Oh and who glad to see yea and happy bday!

Should of shoved a few in your butt lol. Miss your posts bro. I'm expecting big things from you 

Enjoy Cali brotha!


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 29, 2014)

what did you do with all your seeds whodat? iv always wondered how I might move mine if I had to.. I would never bring them all at once. i don't even want to fathom loosing my collection.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

belated birthday wishes Who! hope it was a good one!

cof that Nibiru looks damn fine. looks real frosty and swollen. you letting it go much longer?

lazy sunday today. double wake n bake. fireballs then psycho. all kinds of melting into the sofa.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2014)

We took our yin to the zoo a couple months back. Wife had the feelings you do, I'm from San Diego, and our zoo is quite nice. Animals still in bins, but they are quite nice bins. And lovely weather. I think the animals in our zoo are somewhat content. Well not really... but it don't bother me too much. Much worse treatment of animals by pet owners every day. Not to mention places where they could give a shit about animals. I tease wife and say if you felt that strongly about animals being treated fairly you wouldn't support the meat industry.

Baby girl liked the grizzly bear the most. Was about the only animal she cared much about.

I got our girl a big bouncy ball to play with... also put the football in her area as we've been watching a lot. She hasn't paid the football one cent of attention. haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

Been scraping old bho for canna caps this week.
 

Not really down with zoo's tbh animal jails, but for yet best for a lot of them.


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

you have to get that out of your head, we are humans rulers of the planet, animals are here for our service and if it wasn't for zoo's the common man would probably never even know these animals exist, poor them they got caught, if it ws in the wild they would have been eaten or worse. if somebody eats meat but hates zoo's then yes they are a major hypocrite, these animals get much better treatment than your mcdonalds burger ever did.

i feel a lot worse for humans being stuck in jail. 

rant over.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cof that Nibiru looks damn fine. looks real frosty and swollen. you letting it go much longer?


The depth of my stash jar said they were ready and I harvested late last night.

The fox was a good idea.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

Good call cof, nice timing haha

Foxes love that honey oil man.

haha I've been loving the quick dry fireballs. Giving me heavy eyes n bad ass munchies. Haha

Must be time for a bong/ gin and some cheese n pate on crackers.


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

nice combo don, bbq weather here, might indulge in meats!.

i have 4 lil nugs of blue pit then i'm out til mid week


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have some dogs to harvest my self today. I started 1 this morning and realized my GF had to go to graduation for her school this afternoon. So I'm waiting tell she leaves for smell reasons. Here's the 1 I did do.  And now some tomato plant pron, growing where in the same spots I planted my outside girls last year.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy late B-day who! 

Here's a skunk #1 outside 
Then a freebie that I got, I think it's a black sweet angel or something to that effect. I've had a few slug issues with all the rain.


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

don't tell me whodat's only 27?! or was his bday the 27th? fuck me im confused.

just harvested two enormous plants, i chopped them (sawed them!) at the base and hung whole leaves and all, i've never tried it but know a few who have, just didn't have the drive to chopethem wet, way tooo much work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing ghb!

Nice share jimmer! Nice nugs & the tommies are way further on than mine.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> don't tell me whodat's only 27?!


Ok.... I won't tell you.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the bday wishes gang, I sure do miss all the shenanigans and characters in here.

Iv missed a quite a bit but it seems as if everyone and their mini-thems are doing well 

Yeah I'm only 3 steps away from 30 now time to get my shit together!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2014)

And by get my shit together I mean get to growing and breeding lots of dank!

The choppers are out in force today and flying real low like,,, I'm gonna file a noise complant! The OD plants arnt even close to harvest yet!,,, though driving around I smell all kinds of dank growing/blowing in the wind.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2014)

Good luck, I just turned 64 and am still working on it.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm only 2 years away from 30....

Oh well seems my life is a lot less stressful these days.

Cannabis helps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

was going to say i'm near 2 years passed and my shit's all over the place still.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 29, 2014)

i'm still trying to figure out the secret to being chill, lol
I wish i lived in Humboldt, or Oregon, or anywhere but here.. haha. Colorado might be nice. 
Threads been busy, damn - 10 pages or so since i checked in last


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Been scraping old bho for canna caps this week.
> View attachment 3191561
> 
> Not really down with zoo's tbh animal jails, but for yet best for a lot of them.









And the fox says: "_Puff, puff, pass..._"

,,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

man those city foxes don't play man!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 29, 2014)

Aw maaaaan! My two "giant" c99 tops have both molded .
The honeywell fan breaking down must have been the worst thing to happen this year. I have two fans blowing in there but guess it still aint enough  Damn it sux big time!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 29, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Aw maaaaan! My two "giant" c99 tops have both molded .
> The honeywell fan breaking down must have been the worst thing to happen this year. I have two fans blowing in there but guess it still aint enough  Damn it sux big time!!
> View attachment 3191869


all mold? cut that shit off!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2014)

some pics from the outdoor gardens




japalenos


cucumbers


various flowers









cof


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2014)

Awesome, cof thanks for the share.

Oh, and sorry to hear about the fuzz, Hydro.....shittybumsticks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2014)

Lawn is coming in...

Ultra-Super-Duper-Mega-Gnarly-Omega-Panorama pR0n!?!?!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2014)

/\/\/\
They don't call me "The Human Tripod" for NOTHING...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 29, 2014)

I love new grass. If it wasn't so much work, I would pull up my whole front yard and start fresh.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2014)

It's fun watching it grow.
Seems like only yesterday they were nothing but seedlings, barely germinated with just a tiny little baby taproot pushing out of the husks...
... and now they going off to college...
I curse the passage of time...

*I CURSE YOU, PASSAGE OF TIME!!!*


----------



## bicit (Jun 29, 2014)

So what would be considered the best bang-to-buck ratio 600 watt bulb that could run in an older galaxy digital ballast? Sorry for the generic question, but it's hard to sift through all the static google brings up....


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2014)

my plants are happy with the Digilux


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2014)

Phillips SonT range, cheap, great quality, long lasting....for a bit pricier they also do a son t-agro range.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 30, 2014)

Well chopping the snow bud down today that one I done other day has had no complaints about and people back for more.... that's just dried hanging above lights near filer there's a caramel hanging there aswell, 

Turn lights off this.morning and do the snow bud then caramel tomoz and leave for a slow dry in dark will have couple pics up in the next hour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice garden shots cof! Might go take a few of my own!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 30, 2014)

Caramel 

 

Snow bud


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2014)

One side of the tent looks junglish (woof), the other looks a bit like an elephant ran through there recently...some of the Fireballs have stretched just a wee bitty and the deep blues are flopping around like drunken bums on a Friday night carrying very heavy kebabs!
Non stretchy FB>

Quite a stretchy one>>

fb's and db's>>

urf urf>>






peace oot, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2014)

I took one of my Deep Blues down from my cab, leaving the other to go a few more days.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 30, 2014)

COF love the garden shots.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 30, 2014)

1st 2 pics are Jakes dream, 3rd pic is the Dog, last 2 pics are Exo.
All on day 20 of 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

Getting closer, I'm thinking at least another week for sure...

Day 62 12/12


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm loving that bud giggles. Love the colors in it!

I went to a night desert race this past weekend in California City, 'The Pure 200'. I went with my brother and a couple of buddies. I ended up getting to ride in the car with him as his navigator, which was really cool. It was fun being involved with desert racing again. My brother was originally going to drive solo but there was a guy pitting next to us that offered to let me use one of his race suits. You have to wear a race suit (fire retardant suit) in order to ride in the cars during the race. We pre-ran the course on Friday and the race was Saturday night.

Now I'm all pumped on it and really want to get a suit of my own before the next race he enters. I'd like to be his full time navigator and I think he would like the same but I need to get some protective gear. I'd like to get my own suit, a new helmet that will work with the clean air system on the car and the shoes.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Getting closer, I'm thinking at least another week for sure...
> 
> Day 62 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3192464


 Dayyumm lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 30, 2014)

Getting close to the chop  My small Dog that came ready surprisingly early is down drying, the other's are coming along nicely after the feeding issues. I never ran out or missed a feed, dont really know what caused them to leach, was only the Scottie Dog'd that didn't go hungry :-/
Anyway's, on with the show, they stood strong and finishing good 

Scottie Dog 12/12 from seed

As you can see, still got the rubber looking leaves 

This is a different Dog from the 2010 seed's, looks, grow's and almost smell's similar but the bud's have different structure and are connecting unlike the rock hard nug's on the other, cant wait to test
 
This one DID get hungry!

Deep Purple Querkle and yes Don, its looking, and smelling great!
 
sorry bout the focus
 
And a very tasty looking and smelling, Southern Charm :
 
Starting to come ready, will go prob a week longer than the other's
 

And my pick of the bunch, another Scottie Dog. ( all from seed's i got out the mum in 2010 )
 
This is in the smallest pot but going to pull as much as any, and not there's not a pip in there lol, i had to give it a squeeze when i first saw the pic, but all bud


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

@genuity what you thinking bout that purple pheno? Rockin it huh? Have you seen this pheno?


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2014)

@giggles26 
i found a few nice ones in the f1 seeds,have not ran any of the f2 seeds,but from the looks of things..the dad did not change to much...good stud he was.
you kill'n it giggs.

i had a very tall green pheno from the f1 seed stock,that had this very lime(critus)to her..she had strong head stimulation


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

What's the rundown on the f2's again? 

It's GSOG and what else?


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2014)

this plushberry

she had color,she had smell,she had taste.......but not close to the high i was looking for,,,really no high or stone.

so i hit her with a male from this batch of seeds..

now this had it all,but i wanted a faster rate of growth to be added to her.
ran them seeds,and got the pheno i run today of honeybee f1 aka royal jelly aka pheno-l


then the male i found in the f1 seed stock,i used him to hit this pheno^^^....so maybe it can be seen as a bx.

(plushberry x purple kush/gsog)


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

@genuity do you have a close up of this one?







Did the bx give it the purple calyxes? Whatever it is I love that pheno. It's soooooooo purple! I can't wait to see it trimmed 

edit-nm I found it at the other place.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2014)

good god thats awesome!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jun 30, 2014)

extrema and herijuana @ day 47 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

Green Ribbon, was gifted some, thank you very kind fairy.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

This tune just makes me want to get up a bust some funky moves lol, cant find the set from this year but this was them in 2010, i just caught 10 min's of them live on telly the other night and been singing this in my head ever since lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

killing it in the 600 today guys! that's a real beauty Gen.


genuity said:


> she had strong head stimulation


the best bitches do


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 1, 2014)

I normally make my bho from dried material but was reading where you can make it from fresh frozen material just like bubble hash and qwiso and get a more flavorful end product just less. I had a small auto outside that had some bud rot from slugs attacking it, so I cut the bad stuff off and threw it right into the freezer. I used my normal tube that I get about 3-4 g from and ended up with 2 1/2 g's. It does taste a lot more like the flowers but harder to purge imo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

how's it hit? which auto?


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2014)

Dutch Swan lake....
http://9gag.com/gag/azbnx1z


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

i put a fiver at 12/1 on the cloggies. he can do belly flops all day so long as they win!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how's it hit? which auto?


It was a thc bomb, and hits nice and smooth. I have another hanging to compare too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

i got some of their berry bomb normal photo's though, recently but i've got 3 or 4 rotations to go before i even need to think about popping them unless i bump the list haha.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

My tester off my D.P.Q. Couldn't help myself any longer lol
Come on weekend lol


The good thing having that Dog come ready early is it will be dry for when the rest get chopped, so no need for temptation and picking the smaller nug's lol
Ooop's i just did


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey 600,

I found some Jiffy pots in my shed, was wondering if any of you uses these for seedlings? Or would I be better off with solo cups?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

peat pellet's ? I used to use them for my clone's! Never had much luck putting seed's in them, very easily waterlogged
Cup's with your medium, or burst the pellet's up after soaked into cup or small pot will work fine!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 1, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> peat pellet's ? I used to use them for my clone's! Never had much luck putting seed's in them, very easily waterlogged
> Cup's with your medium, or burst the pellet's up after soaked into cup or small pot will work fine!


Nooo not the pellets, I know the pellets are nice for clones, been wanting to get some.

I found these jiffy pots, they are like mini peat pots. I guess you can start your seedlings in them, then transplant the entire pot instead of popping them out of something, which would be less stress I would suppose? I just don't know if i would restrict root growth or if the roots easily get through that peat pot.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 1, 2014)

Well the information I can find Google says they suck lol. 

Guess that's why they have been sitting in the pack of the shed in a brand new package.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2014)

Fuck those... throw them away. For real. 

Your google research was successful... they indeed suck.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi guys. Had to format c:  Lost all my grow photos for the past 3 years. Sux..
But today is a new day and i got lots of batteries and 800gb free space 
C99. Foxed by bubba? I think so..
Goji Og
Fluffy puffy
Violator kush


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah already in the trash haha.

Need to get some solo cups. I feel like by 4" pots don't have enough height.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2014)

Bummer Hydro, but hey.... lots of space now!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is how giggles grows tomato's....

   

bitch broke my cage....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 1, 2014)

Just got home from school and my final got moved up a day because of the 4th of july. As long as my system heats water by 8pm I pass. I pressured checked it and flushed it today. Everything was good so tomorrow we program it and hope it's not raining. I love a class where it's a pass or fail on if it works, nobody to blame but myself.

Giggles hit me up!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2014)

Big plant. Is the white sevin? I recently sprayed some when I saw a bird fly up from the garden floor with a worm in it's beak....and it rained 2 hours later.
I had some tomatoes get so heavy they were tipping the cages over and I had to put 8' hardwood poles thru them for support.
Most people don't realize the amount of work it takes to produce a quality product.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2014)

hopefully ready for the jar at the weekend and dont think iv hit my target of 25 like but who knows,


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2014)

25? I thought the target was 30, Bud? hehe...j/k. How the hell are you chopping and I am still watching the grass grow lol. These dogs got about a week to go, 9 weeks on Friday. The other Deep Blue can be taken now but probably won't be, and the sour kush x cali orange at the back is still putting out white hairs, that's been getting water for the last 2 weeks, I think I could have grown it without any feed at all, real light muncher she is. Stanks really really nice though, citrus lemon fuel.

Someone ask about pellets Here's some Blue Pits, Deep Blue and Fireball male>>

Moody cab shot>>

Deep Blue>>


Sour Kush Cali Orange close up>>

lights coming on>>

dog>>



And I moved my Blueberry bush (not very bushy at the mo) inside my greenhouse as it was being munched by a flying critter. Twice I have gone out to the greenhouse to find said flying critter, inside and flapping about steeling my Blueberries. Not much I can do (I am not killing it), I actually thinks it's pretty awesome. I have moved the bush 3 times, and each time the wee dude finds it. It's getting into the greehouse through the auto vent (temp controlled window that opens wider as temps go up)....sorry, was hard to get a pic.

At least it's not eating my toms......

Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2014)

Mmmm! Daaaaaawg. I think I'm going to be collaborating with someone in obtaining some of dis. 

Hey D! Looks like fatherhood is doing real good for you. Congratulations if I didn't happen to send those already. Say hi to the misses for me. 

I was up late this evening, smoking some Deep Psychosis and I got thinking about you guys. I was out earlier for fireworks tonight. 

Happy Canada Day to any fellow Canuckers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

D you still trying to find a decent tape to connect those tubes i see. ballache central. bit of a design floor eh.

how longs your sourK x cali O been running for looks quite satty dom. I was looking at getting bhodi's satsuma. been wanting some nice orange flavour for a while.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 2, 2014)

I dropped my target to 25 d when getting the 4 hermie out and replacing with 2 in. 10ltrs see how goes tho, time wise I wanted them out so I can get my dogs done and a run Down for xmas.. 

Seen u might be doing blue pit fems ad love sum them haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

so my DWC psychosis is starting to look unhappy.

 

any advice ? it's not major now but if i don't deal with it it will be soon. i know it haha. so i topped the res up with 5L of the right dose of GH hydro grow/bloom and the minerals one. a bit of silica just for shits n giggles. ( you can clearly tell i'm new to this eh...)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so my DWC psychosis is starting to look unhappy.
> 
> View attachment 3193704
> 
> any advice ? it's not major now but if i don't deal with it it will be soon. i know it haha. so i topped the res up with 5L of the right dose of GH hydro grow/bloom and the minerals one. a bit of silica just for shits n giggles. ( you can clearly tell i'm new to this eh...)



phosporous def? 2nd column 2nd row


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

cheers Sear 

I've given it a dose of everything and GHE flora micro. see how she fares


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2014)

Just depends on what tape I have in house when they go back on after cleaning (although ghb doesn't believe I clean em I don't think).

And Duchie, that's an awesome pic mate. Good to see you about, will pass on the regards to the Mother of my son, lol....who's been right pissing me off today. He got his milk then put to bed without any lunch, and left to get on and whine to himself! having his afternoon nap, lets hope he wakes up in a better mood otherwise it'll be a long evening with, Bad Dad as Mum's working late!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2014)

oh, and the SKxCO has been going just as long as the dogs, and yes flowers def look sativa dom structure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

cool D looks tasty that's for sure. bet it's rocket fuel in high and flavour lolz....


----------



## duchieman (Jul 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Just depends on what tape I have in house when they go back on after cleaning (although ghb doesn't believe I clean em I don't think).
> 
> And Duchie, that's an awesome pic mate. Good to see you about, will pass on the regards to the Mother of my son, lol....who's been right pissing me off today. He got his milk then put to bed without any lunch, and left to get on and whine to himself! having his afternoon nap, lets hope he wakes up in a better mood otherwise it'll be a long evening with, Bad Dad as Mum's working late!


lol...aaaand it begins! The perpetual push and pull. I still wonder sometimes what having a boy would have been like. Well, hope the cool down worked for you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey 6ers. Question for you all. How are you able to deal with being in close proximity to an enemy, without retaliating, or doing anything really?

My neighbor is up for a visit and I am having a very hard time sitting still here, not going and doing something that would get me in trouble. Thought some of you might have a tip.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey 6ers. Question for you all. How are you able to deal with being in close proximity to an enemy, without retaliating, or doing anything really?
> 
> My neighbor is up for a visit and I am having a very hard time sitting still here, not going and doing something that would get me in trouble. Thought some of you might have a tip.


Depends on whats gone on really, minor things you just ignore em, more serious stuff i choose to exercise absolutely 0% self control and just end up having either a shouting match or beat the living shit out of em, totally depends on the circumstances


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2014)

He's an old man, so I don't think it would be too fair to beat the shit out him. We own houses next to each other, he called the authorities over a shed I built and now I have to get rid of most of my cats and tear down my shed. Get my other building inspected and probably have to tear it down as well. Have to have a code officer hanging around the house for the next few months while the process works itself out. The fucker who called on my has only been up to his empty cabin 3 times in 7 years. And his son built the shed with me... probably some family shit going on that I'm in the middle of, not sure... but it is pretty gutting to have to get rid of my cats because some dickweed couldn't tell me himself what was on his mind.

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey 6ers. Question for you all. How are you able to deal with being in close proximity to an enemy, without retaliating, or doing anything really?
> 
> My neighbor is up for a visit and I am having a very hard time sitting still here, not going and doing something that would get me in trouble. Thought some of you might have a tip.


stay away from your neighbor as much as you can, smoke a lot of weed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cool D looks tasty that's for sure. bet it's rocket fuel in high and flavour lolz....


hey dude, pH could be a factor, or you could be underfeeding them a little.. or water temperature or dissolved oxygen.
i find that these are usually the causes in that order > > > >
overfeeding is easy to identify, yours don't look like you're pushing them too hard.
more pics would be a help

Oh, and if you think it is phosphorous def then go with Bloom, not Micro.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't know if I posted this here yet..



2 week old GrapeStomperBX


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it's the first time in a while I went to multi quote and I am actually not sure I can do it.

Anyway, Duchie, he calmed down until food was offered then he went apeshit again, but was happy to site and eat his own carrots and cucumbers...but not cooked chicken and veg. He was seriously about to get a doooo-ing!

Jig, If I had the opportunity I would go and give him a piece of my mind. I mean, not like you are going to swedge up an old guy ffs, that's just wrong (or maybe it would be like that Old guy on that bus in the US somehwere, and you get yo ass kicked, lol). Anyhoo, he might have dementia, or some other sort of thing going on, maybe he wants to apologise for being a cock, or maybe he doesn't even realise what he's done. Or maybe your cats have secretly been taking dumps in his prize azaleas and killing them, fuk knows, but in life there are always two sides to the story, and it's best to know both in my opinion, otherwise you just end up making up shit in yer own head.....

wow, that early Deep Blue is quite hectic right, I am off to bore someone else>>>myself probably


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> hey dude, pH could be a factor, or you could be underfeeding them a little.. or water temperature or dissolved oxygen.
> i find that these are usually the causes in that order > > > >
> overfeeding is easy to identify, yours don't look like you're pushing them too hard.
> more pics would be a help
> ...


Not having a ph pen I couldn't say, I think my pal has one I can borrow but I think my prob is not deciding to either totally empty the Rez and refill each week or be anal and check ph and EC and add nutes/water as I need.

The latter seems a lot of effort the former a lot of waste. This is only my first real dwc go so very much suck it n see. I rock coco normally


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2014)

oh ya mang, you gotta empty that shit all the way out at least once every 2 weeks. once a week would be better


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> He's an old man, so I don't think it would be too fair to beat the shit out him. We own houses next to each other, he called the authorities over a shed I built and now I have to get rid of most of my cats and tear down my shed. Get my other building inspected and probably have to tear it down as well. Have to have a code officer hanging around the house for the next few months while the process works itself out. The fucker who called on my has only been up to his empty cabin 3 times in 7 years. And his son built the shed with me... probably some family shit going on that I'm in the middle of, not sure... but it is pretty gutting to have to get rid of my cats because some dickweed couldn't tell me himself what was on his mind.
> 
> Cheers for the advice.[/QUOTE
> Had some similar shit happen to me when I moved here to Or. I did just what DST said give him a peice of my mind and told the fucker I'll stay on my side and he better damn well stay on his. Also I'm a fan of the Instant large landscape fence. I Put trees in that were min of 10 foot tall and very close together along with a 6 foot privacy fence. Then posted no trespassing sign so he could see them every day.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2014)

I call it the instant impact fence....Kinda like Fuk you


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2014)

jig
I would sit down with your neighbor and explain what his actions are costing you and your displeasure with him, but take no physical action.

For those with square pots and no saucers then try walmart. These were 98 cents per pair and will fit up to a 9" square container.
pics are with 7" containers.




cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 2, 2014)

Alright, so I don't know how many of you like watching Drugs Inc. on Nat Geo, but I enjoy it will I'm tokin' up during a sesh. By the way new season starts tonight.

ANYWAY, this dude had 4 lights running, probably 4x 400s or 4x 600. He said in Chicago he can get $7,000 for a pound of "kush."

That is unreal!! Some of the prices I see on the show is nuts. I mean I saw one that this guy that was like a HighTimes big shot paying $600 an oz for New York.

I know it's kind of expensive in the sticks compared to medical states, but I mean is it really that much in the big cities? Any have personal experience? I wouldn't know I never been.

I'm pretty lit up right now so I might just be talking to talk because I'm bored.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright, so I don't know how many of you like watching Drugs Inc. on Nat Geo, but I enjoy it will I'm tokin' up during a sesh. By the way new season starts tonight.
> 
> ANYWAY, this dude had 4 lights running, probably 4x 400s or 4x 600. He said in Chicago he can get $7,000 for a pound of "kush."
> 
> ...


I've found the farther north and east you go it goes up. 

Now this all depends on how far the product has gone as well.

But to answer your question yes those prices are real, but only if you aren't on the in.

Bet your excited for Saturday


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2014)

$400 per ounce is $6400 per pound.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> $400 per ounce is $6400 per pound.
> 
> 
> cof





giggles26 said:


> I've found the farther north and east you go it goes up.
> 
> Now this all depends on how far the product has gone as well.
> 
> ...


That's just insane!

Oh I'm stoked for Saturday. Especially if I'm Hung over from Friday lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> $400 per ounce is $6400 per pound.
> 
> 
> cof


I'd be ok with that


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 2, 2014)

I live in NY state in the sticks and we all grow so prices are cheap but in the cities, the price goes up. It could be I just hang out with hippies, but everybody I know pays between 200-300 zip and never more than 3,200 lb. I do take some once in awhile to a friend in NYC and he normally pays 400 zip.

"Joke Time"
How does a hippie say fuck you?
It's all good.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I live in NY state in the sticks and we all grow so prices are cheap but in the cities, the price goes up. It could be I just hang out with hippies, but everybody I know pays between 200-300 zip and never more than 3,200 lb. I do take some once in awhile to a friend in NYC and he normally pays 400 zip.
> 
> "Joke Time"
> How does a hippie say fuck you?
> It's all good.


I think my wife must be a hippie then.....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 2, 2014)

15-20 / g
45-60/ eighth
90-120 quarter

thats pretty much what i grew up with *BUYING*, and things have stayed pretty much the same
there is movement more towards 15/g's and 250 zips .. 300 is pushing it but still acceptable if its super dank


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2014)

$15 a gram equals $420 an ounce....sounds like a good number to me.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2014)

I grew up paying £100 per ounce of Northern Lights, that was all the way up, no reductions for weight (but then it was all coming from indoor growers on not such a large scale. Hash was generally around £1750-2000 (and in droughts, up to 2.5k) per kilo. If you bought on the street, £15/ 1/8th, and an OZ of hash was around £90.....then things went tits up, hash import quality went down the drain and prices as well. If it isn't indoor grown then generally speaking in the UK it's gash. Price per gram in the Dam now can be anything up to €20/gram on flowers and up to €120/gram on hash......


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2014)

It was pretty cool to make hot water without electric yesterday. I have my controller hooked up to an energy management program at school, so I can log on and see if it's still working properly. It's really cool to see exactly how many BTU/h's we are collecting from the sun.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd love to live off the grid, unfortunately I don't think my family feels the same way....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'd love to live off the grid, unfortunately I don't think my family feels the same way....


I don't think I'll ever go 100% of grid, but I want 75% by the end of next summer. From all of my research it's trying to get the last 25% that really ups the cost and even then you really have to make sacrifices. I heat with electric baseboard heat, which is the most expensive by far, but the gf won't let their be any gas due to our house blowing up from a gas leak. So with just a solar thermal radiant floor heating will make a huge dent, then I'm just filling the rest of my south side roof up with P.V. panels and calling it the day.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 3, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I don't think I'll ever go 100% of grid, but I want 75% by the end of next summer. From all of my research it's trying to get the last 25% that really ups the cost and even then you really have to make sacrifices. I heat with electric baseboard heat, which is the most expensive by far, but the gf won't let their be any gas due to our house blowing up from a gas leak. So with just a solar thermal radiant floor heating will make a huge dent, then I'm just filling the rest of my south side roof up with P.V. panels and calling it the day.


lol house blowing up? you are more likely to get struck by lightning on a sunny day.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh no is never wanna be 100% but 75% would be nice.

I like my luxuries to much haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 3, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> lol house blowing up? you are more likely to get struck by lightning on a sunny day.


My buddies house just blew up. He was knocked out from pain killers from and injury and it didn't wake him up, spent four+ hours breathing in the smoke. He'll be on an oxygen tank for the next two years. His entire crop and equipment burnt up as well.

Chances getting struck by lighting and your house blowing up are far from the same odds. lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> lol house blowing up? you are more likely to get struck by lightning on a sunny day.


MY house blow up 5/2/12 from a gas leak. My gf never ever cooks so she didn't have a stove. After 6 months of cooking strictly on a grill we decided to get a stove. My daughters helped me clear the area up where she had been piling shiet for years. Afterwards we got right into the car to take my girls home. When we came back there was 5 fire departments there just watching in amazement because there was nothing they could do. My back door was thrown 100 yards from my foundation. It was cause by extreme pressure being put on the elbow without gas coming through to keep things proper, so when the pressure was relieved it caused a small leak and after it built up for awhile the fridge ignited it when it kicked on.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2014)

You know I think I'd rather get struck by lightning then have my house blow up!!

Then I could be like Benjamin Franklin!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You know I think I'd rather get struck by lightning then have my house blow up!!
> 
> Then I could be like Benjamin Franklin!!!


Lmfao!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone else going to the Kush expo in anaheim this weekend? I'm going with a buddy and his son on Saturday.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 3, 2014)

You are 100 times more likely to die of fire/explosion/smoke than being struck by lighting.

1 out of every 100 fire deaths is because of a gas furnace explosion? making being struck by lighting similary likely if not less likely than being blown up by gas furnace/stove

http://www.nsc.org/news_resources/injury_and_death_statistics/Documents/2014-Injury-Facts-43.pdf


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't get it. Your saying 1:1000 from a gas furnace explosion? The chances of you getting struck my lightning in your entire lifetime has to be at least 1:15000...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2014)

My buddy from back home has been struck by lightning twice, months apart.

Dumb mother fucker was outside in a thunderstorm smoking a cig both times. Once leaning against a metal garage door.  We never said dude was the sharpest.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 3, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I don't get it. Your saying 1:1000 from a gas furnace explosion? The chances of you getting struck my lightning in your entire lifetime has to be at least 1:15000...


according to the statistics from 2010 being struck by lighting is 100 times less likely to kill a person than fire/smoke/explosions combined. The 1:1000 is just my opinion. I would believe 1 out of 1000 fire deaths would be gas stove explosions. 1 out of 100 seems a bit narrow when considering military explosions, IEDs, Chemical factory explosions.. etc.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My buddy from back home has been struck by lightning twice, months apart.
> 
> Dumb mother fucker was outside in a thunderstorm smoking a cig both times. Once leaning against a metal garage door.  We never said dude was the sharpest.


So he wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed, but he sure was the brightest


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 3, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> according to the statistics from 2010 being struck by lighting is 100 times less likely to kill a person than fire/smoke/explosions combined. The 1:1000 is just my opinion. I would believe 1 out of 1000 fire deaths would be gas stove explosions. 1 out of 100 seems a bit narrow when considering military explosions, IEDs, Chemical factory explosions.. etc.



Aaahhh alright understand now lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So he wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed, but he sure was the brightest


Hahahahaha.... I'd tell him that but I'm sure he'd be pissed off. hahaha... dumbass. You think the guy would feel lucky, he's the most bitter person I know. I think the universe wanted to slap him in the backside.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2014)

I watched my house burn to the ground when I was 8 years old. We had just left the house to go somewhere, it was my brother, mother and I. My mom forgot her camera and we turned around to go back and we could see the smoke off in the distance. Our nearest neighbor was a few miles away so we knew exactly where the smoke was coming from. The fire started in the kitchen from a.... gas leak. It hadn't even been 5 minutes since we left and the fire was already coming out the upstairs window on the complete opposite side of the house. Then my mom crashed into a tree trying to back out the driveway in quick fashion. We lost eeeeeeeeverything. Our dog run was connected to the house, 2 dogs died, 2 jumped the 6' fence. We lost 3 cats as well. One of our cars burned that was near the house. 

It was a really shitty time lol. We lived in a neighbors garage for a couple weeks, then they brought 2 single wide trailers onto the property that we lived in for 6 months while the house was rebuilt.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hahahahaha.... I'd tell him that but I'm sure he'd be pissed off. hahaha... dumbass. You think the guy would feel lucky, he's the most bitter person I know. I think the universe wanted to slap him in the backside.


Sad thing is it's the stupid people who survive all the horrible shit but the people that actually do stuff to better themselves get the short end of the stick.

On a better note meet cup cake...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2014)

We've successfully found homes/ residences for 7 of our cats! My favorite one is going to a fellow 6er. God bless club 600. Another is going to a coworker of my wifes. One to the lady at the post office. One to our therapists sister in law. And 3 to an outdoor shelter type place. 

And here's a song I've been working on a little. Something to listen to while you're smoking and want to chill.

https://soundcloud.com/jigfresh/waves


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2014)

JIg, I just had to reset your waves to smoke another to. Man that is some very nice smoking music.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jig that's some awesome shit!

I'm so stoned I keep singing lyrics to it in my head, I love to write music


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2014)

im freakin out, i want to harvest so bad.. just another week or so, gotta keep my shit together


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just Bcause


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2014)

This is what I'm listening to smoking on some honeybee, yumm....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2014)

both of those songs are friggin awesome


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 3, 2014)

whats up 600 been a while and just thought i would touch bases with the club and let you all know i'm still here but with a different vibe i'm doing a hydro set up now after all the studying and reading just thought i should test the results up against my past soil grows and see what happens..So i started a green crack seed boy that name just bugs me but anyway had one from a friend and started it about 16 days ago in rockwool sprouted about 14 days ago and then placed into the 5 gallon dwc bucket and here we are..

By the way if someone can tell me about my roots so far is this about normal for 2 weeks from seed looks a little small to me..Plant is healthy and starting to take of a li   ttle bit...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 3, 2014)

looks right on schedule to me.. healthy lookin too, bright whites.
you should see an explosion of growth soon. i bet in 3 weeks they're 3 ft tall, but when you start them from seed it takes longer for them to get goin


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like you are at the same stage as me Greenhornet. I am itching to get my girls down and hung...patience I keep telling myself

And Stinkbud, good to see you. I know nothing of modern hydro but I agree.... Green Crack is a terrible name, almost as bad as Herijuana (which even though is clever, is just wrong!) Anyone remember the Dude in the 600 who got all freaky when he heard about the name Psychosis, and he started going ape shit on us and all religious (he had an avatar pic of some crappy videogame character as well). Maybe I just imagiend it, lol....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Looks like you are at the same stage as me Greenhornet. I am itching to get my girls down and hung...patience I keep telling myself
> 
> And Stinkbud, good to see you. I know nothing of modern hydro but I agree.... Green Crack is a terrible name, almost as bad as Herijuana (which even though is clever, is just wrong!) Anyone remember the Dude in the 600 who got all freaky when he heard about the name Psychosis, and he started going ape shit on us and all religious (he had an avatar pic of some crappy videogame character as well). Maybe I just imagiend it, lol....



lmao dude you are still a rock star whats up brother glad to see you still around the old grounds now i know i'm in good hands..By the way you know im still in the good ole soil black gold just like old,got a 12 plant 2 gallon buckets run going on as i speak 6 1/2 weeks into flower..Just wanted to try my hand at this for a change..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 4, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> looks right on schedule to me.. healthy lookin too, bright whites.
> you should see an explosion of growth soon. i bet in 3 weeks they're 3 ft tall, but when you start them from seed it takes longer for them to get goin


Hey thanks for the shout GH been a while since i was last here but glad to be back and everything seems to be right on track...I think your right also the last couple days has shown some real promise i know i have to be tuned in the bigger they get with the PH and nutrient and ec all that but i think i'm ready if not i will be bugging you for the next few months...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wife and I are about to go to the moon, lift off in 3, 2, 1..........




Edit-I forgot this joint is Green Ribbon X Grape God X GSC X Kookie Rmx X Honeybee X a dab of wax 

Lift off has commenced....


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2014)

enjoy the ride.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2014)

stinkbudd1 said:


> lmao dude you are still a rock star whats up brother glad to see you still around the old grounds now i know i'm in good hands..By the way you know im still in the good ole soil black gold just like old,got a 12 plant 2 gallon buckets run going on as i speak 6 1/2 weeks into flower..Just wanted to try my hand at this for a change..


just can't keep yer fingers out the dirt eh!

Giggs, I am surprised you can even remember whats in the joint

And Happy 4th of July to all you peeps across the pond...it is scorchio here today!! rain is coming though by all accounts....just in time for my visitors to arrive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

Aye is same here hot n muggy, never thought I'd want it to rain ffs. 

Big switch up this weekend. Back to two 600's running opposite shifts. Should see a return to fatter buds hopefully. running two in a double cool tube for only 6 hours each just wasn't good enough. 

Think I'll flip my sativas early. The end spread on the f1's was silly. 4 to 14 weeks or something lol.

Happy 4th 6ers!


----------



## Figgy (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th 6! Working today, but I got some scissor hash from last night's harvest with my name on it for when I get home . Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 4, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> im freakin out, i want to harvest so bad.. just another week or so, gotta keep my shit together
> 
> View attachment 3194945


When i grow up i want my bud to bud to look just like that!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th you bunch of pot heads!

I'm fixing to blow some shit up 

Stay safe and of course stay high!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll be at my brother's house today with family and friends for swimming, BBQ and fireworks. Only bummer, and it's a big one for me, is there's really no way to discretely partake in my herbs. I plan to get really high before we leave but then will have to wait until I get home tonight for more.
I do have one piece of canna-candy left that I will be taking with me too but I don't think it's strong enough to do much for meh back pain from working all week.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th sixers! I started my day with some brews and bowls, err thang is A0K  

Just catching up on the past few pages,,,
Jig def let him know how ya feel then apply a long awkward silence until he responds,,, I guess  then go from there. Like D said, they guy may not even realize how much of a huge dick he is. 
Oh snap this prob happened already eh?

Don ph ppm and h2o temps are god in dwc,,, if those factors are where they need to be then all will be well. Also, I go full cycles with no res changes, that's fine as long as everything is in check and the reses arnt overly big compared to the plants. They idea is they pretty much empty the entire res from consumption by the time it's reccomended to change a res,,, I just have them top off constantly from an additional res via float valve.


Fuck houses blowing up.

100% off grid is almost impossible considering you always need petrol. Besides that and propane we are off grid.


One love 6,,, or shall I say 600 love 6.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2014)

Also, jig I zoned out to waves,,, 'twas awesome!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 4, 2014)

I fucking miss you guys and gals. I've been around, but with time to read here and there only. Hope everyone is having a good holiday here stateside. Sending you all some love. Peace.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm bout to go blow up a toilet with an m80


----------



## Javadog (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the good word all. Happy Independence Day.

_Malo periculosam, libertatem quam quietam servitutem._ 

"I prefer the tumult of liberty to the quiet of servitude."


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2014)

Originally is was from repression by an inherited tyrant; today, he's elected....and worse.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2014)

good to see you bobo.

hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Originally is was from repression by an inherited tyrant; today, he's elected....and worse.
> 
> 
> cof


Oh yeah....the original complaints begin to sound so relevant again:

_*He hath sent hither swarms of officials to harass our people,
and eat out their substance.*_

Check, and check.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Don ph ppm and h2o temps are god in dwc,,, if those factors are where they need to be then all will be well. Also, I go full cycles with no res changes, that's fine as long as everything is in check and the reses arnt overly big compared to the plants. They idea is they pretty much empty the entire res from consumption by the time it's reccomended to change a res,,, I just have them top off constantly from an additional res via float valve.



i hear all that man, thanks. this is me just dipping my toe so i'm kinda reading and guessing i do need to spend a bit and get a decent ph ppm/ ec stick or truncheon or whatever the cool kids are calling them these days. 

I can't drain down the rez to i'm topping up kinda blind right now which isn't good i know. my res is pretty big for the lady in it.26L near 7 gal. i should drill and fit a tap really but now it's in there... eff that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

i was hoping with buffered nutes it'd be simple ride....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2014)

My ISO hash is almost dry. Gonna be a good fourth of july


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2014)

Just got to take a tour of my "neighbors" garden, so beautiful all from seed so perty!

Miss the 6! One love!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2014)

....and the 6 misses your post.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2014)

Gotta dip ya toe and know things for ya self Don! Only way to find out things for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2014)

DST, your the total package. u know for someone to grow your seed like genuity to grow and win in Spain , speeks volumes. Your the total package. Your karma and spirituality gives you a special instinct and intuition about growing which makes U the Man.and that's why u got 2nd place the secret Spanish cup. well deserved amigo. we love you. we love you we LOVE U!
GO BELGUM in the WORLD CUP!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2014)

Ehm, er, thanks Ambs (blushing like a teenager).....it's really the plants that do what they do, keep it simple and you can't really go too wrong. And Hup Hup Holland!!!! could actually be a Holland vs Belgium match coming soon if they both win I think. almost a local derby.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 5, 2014)

Just in case anybody was wondering Sweet Seeds Attitude promotion is now live. 

Also Connisseur Genetics is giving away 9 regular seeds with order of 5 pack of feminized seeds.. Chemmy Jones (chemdog x (sour diesel x trainwreck)), OJ Haze, and SSSDH (super silver sour diesel haze)

spent like $105 for 
buy a pack of 5 feminized connisseur genetics - $100
9 free connisseur genetics regular seeds (3 strains with 3 seeds of each)
5 sweet seeds
and 2 freebies. critical sensi star and sweet black angel

ECSDH was very good.

This time i went for Grateful Casey (Casey Jones x Casey Jones)

lots of seeds for 100 bucks. buy 5 seeds get 16 free.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2014)

At a $100 for 5 seed they should really get you a load of freebies. But nice deal all the same.

And Ambs, just to be clear, Fireballs is Genuity's strain not mine, and I grew it to enter into the Secret Cup.

Ok, gotta go, little dude has just woken, and he waits for naebodyt!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2014)

Thought we had family coming to stay today but they don't arrive until Tuesday....got the weekend to ourselves

Got a 1/4 lb of the one Deep Blue (well, actually 4.5 oz) so not too shabby for a 11litre pot. Snipped form the braches yesterday and now curing in a paper bag
. The other is still stewing next to the dogs.


And I thought this pic of a male Fireball leaf was kind of cool.


Peace, DST


----------



## Notmikeh (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice haul dst. Was that one plant?


----------



## rocko369 (Jul 5, 2014)

How long do u cure in a bag for?I dry upside down then cure in jars.

DST 
Rocko


----------



## Notmikeh (Jul 5, 2014)

I thought you dry in a paper bag...


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2014)

I dry in whatever I need at that particular moment. From the wide open, to a ziplock, paper bags and totes in no particular order.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2014)

Notmikeh, yes, that was one plant. There's pics of it in previous pages.

I cut, hang on lines, leave to dry for anything from 5-7days on average, then into bags still on the stem (stem almost snaps at this point), then a couple of days like that, then trim buds from stem and then back in the paper bags for a few more days, then into jars for further curing and burping. I find curing in the bags means I am not constantly burping the freakin bottles, so I like them as an intermediate step. When they go into jars I burp maybe once per day. Then after a few more days I just leave em in the jars and burp when I smoke them


----------



## typoerror (Jul 5, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> im freakin out, i want to harvest so bad.. just another week or so, gotta keep my shit together
> 
> View attachment 3194945


what is that? she looks amazing!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2014)

Used the shake in jar for 30 sec method (Approx 23 sec in jar and 7 sec to get iso out). Just some lower popcorn cut into 1/2 in. No freezing.

91% Iso

Heated over water in electric skillet set at 150 until most the iso was gone and then kept reducing temp. Had windows open and house fan on.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks good flaming, let me know how it smokes.

How much did you put in?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 5, 2014)

typoerror said:


> what is that? she looks amazing!


Extrema Fem from Sannies i think.. it could be a Herijuana though i forget


----------



## typoerror (Jul 5, 2014)

nice. sannies makes some great stuff.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Looks good flaming, let me know how it smokes.
> 
> How much did you put in?


Not sure exactly. About 5 half loosely filled quart jars.

Next time I will keep better track. I ended up throwing alot of trim away this run. With just myslef to trim, I didn't have enough time to do a huge hash run.

I prob could of done 5-6 more runs if I had the time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2014)

one of the testers from the winter breeding project.

A mountain valley kush mother with a heri dad at day 41





there are two more of these and one is a twin and the other has fatter leaves and a lesser calyx to leaf ratio.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks lovely, cof lets hope the herijuana male doesn't bland out the kush too much. Out of all the Heribei I grew not one had a decent taste to it if any taste at all.

Great result last night for NL, allbeit a bit of a pants on head match. At least there was some excitement at the end.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2014)

Every team needs a specialty goal keeper just for pks. He was getting the rundown of where everyone likes to shoot it, and getting all psyched up with out being bothered with the actual match.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2014)

Timmy Krul is a quality keeper, should be dutch number 1 but van gaal might just see different now. 

I'm a mixed bag of feelings. My money went on the Nederlands to win outright but Tim being class will probably mean someone with much more ambition as a team will put a high bid in and nufc will go down next season.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice stout lady there cof!


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2014)

I thought it was a great move on Van Gaals behalf. All the pundits on BBC1 where like, WTF, why's he doing this, he's destroying Cillessen, blah blah. meanwhile I guarantee that it had all been arranged in advance. Then Krul (or Curl is what I think it means in English, lol) went and done the business and all the pundits are on it saying, what a brilliant move by the manager....fools


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2014)

the pundits are all full of it for the most par anyway. bloody iain wright banging on about players not wanting to play for their country should go and knock on the doors of the mothers of troops who've died in afghan's door and tell them why they don't want to play?!? the knacker.

i think we'll see a lot more of the last minute switch in future. we're seeing more and more games go to ET and penners. I just hope we keep him.

in other news




 
Livers/blues


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2014)

The heri I have has a strong, piney, pleasant taste with just a touch of sweetness....and she's available.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> The heri I have has a strong, piney, pleasant taste with just a touch of sweetness....and she's available.
> 
> 
> cof


I've got a few nice studs who'd like to take her for a night on the town


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2014)

that can be arranged.

there's another version that has a "juicy fruit" smell....shades of southern charm.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2014)

Kookie is really fruity, all the way through she carries it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 6, 2014)

I was so pumped the Netherlands won, I am a dutch fan fo sho sho. Costa Rica did awesome making it as far as they did, and im a little mad that the Dutch didn't win it in regular time, Van Persie had the chances, and Robben's gotta play better than that too if they're goin to win it all.
Germany v Netherlands in the final (fingers crossed)
I wanted the US and Uruguay to make it further, but Germany and Netherlands are two of my favorite teams, so im not too upset.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2014)

all of the remaining games should be entertaining at the least.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 6, 2014)

I had a visit from Jigfresh this morning and now have a new family member.
This is Twilight:
 
She has decided my daughter's room is the safest place in the house. My cats haven't exactly given her a warm welcome as I'd hoped so she's staying in this room for now. She's such a sweet cat. She will go under the bed when she gets scared of something but I can just lift up the bedding and call her and she comes right out for some pets. I carried her to the litter box and gave her some time to see if she needed to go but she just checked out the garage and my grow room. She knows where the goods are, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh, and here's a pic of the plants 
I wish all of those clones were mine but only six of them are. Seven of the solo cups are mine and the three biggest ones along the left side are Peacock. Three of the smaller ones are my Lambsbread and the rest are his. I think we need to prop the seedlings up on something to get them closer to the light.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2014)

It looks like you could raise the whole tray.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2014)

How's this for a butchered revegged cherry pie mom. She's looking mighty spry ain't she!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2014)

I've had worse looking....


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2014)

I've got 5 cuts off her so far with one of those replacing her so outside she will go!


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

I love the curly little leaves you get on reveggies....very cute!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's my chemdog 4 at 4 weeks.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2014)

Blurry mk ultra at 4 weeks.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 7, 2014)

Annnnd my chemdog outside.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> How's this for a butchered revegged cherry pie mom. She's looking mighty spry ain't she!
> View attachment 3196904


YEAH! i like it man. looks like a corkscrew


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

Started on the 2nd Deep Blue today, just got a few bits done. Few pics from around the garden as well, rest can be seen on the Rooftop. Peace.....
Deep Blue>


Blue Pit>>

"The Thingfromunderthegreenhouse" with size 11US slipper reference.

Deep Blue>>



DST


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2014)

D is that a nanner I see in first pic of deep blue?

Maybe I'm just really stoned but it looks that way.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

Nope, it's a small yellow leave, I also checked If you look closely you will see the green line down the middle of it. I also checked the actual bud as well. The first plant I took down also had one on a bud as well. At first I was like, aaaawww ffs, and then I was like, ok, that's weird. I put it down to the pk13/14 I used this time. It also burnt the fuk out of my SourKushxCali O, the deep blue seemed to handle it a bit better. I knew there was a reason I stopped using it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2014)

DST said:


> Nope, it's a small yellow leave, I also checked If you look closely you will see the green line down the middle of it. I also checked the actual bud as well. The first plant I took down also had one on a bud as well. At first I was like, aaaawww ffs, and then I was like, ok, that's weird. I put it down to the pk13/14 I used this time. It also burnt the fuk out of my SourKushxCali O, the deep blue seemed to handle it a bit better. I knew there was a reason I stopped using it.


Oh good, I was hoping it wasn't lol. I thought I saw a lil line but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jakes Dream 28 days into 12/12.

A cross of Deep Blue and Engineers dream from Breeders Boutique, out of the freebies I got with an order last year. 

Smell very bluberry fruity, I hope its stays that way and tastess as good as it smells,


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 7, 2014)

Quick shot of some Purple Monkey (GDP x Purple Voodoo). She is like 47 days from sprout, 12/12 from seed under the 600. I'm guessing another 5-7 weeks, but I'm hoping six. I got some vaca plans in late august.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have some funny shit to share. I'm turning 40 in 3 days and was tripping with a friend last night. When I woke up my GF had a shaved spot on her head. I didn't say anything and ignored it thinking maybe it was something leftover in my head.(i did eat a lot) Well about 2 hours later after my friend left,my GF called me upstairs. She then told me that a med she's on causes patchy bald spots and that she has had some kind of glued on hair piece since I was in prison 4 years ago. With the humidity, the glue gave out for the first time last night. I always wondered why she went and got her hair done every other week and it never looked any different. I wonder what she thought when I did the standard "your hair looks good" comment afterwards every time. I could go on but won't, just wanted to share my story with someone and I sure can't with anybody that knows us.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2014)

I swear crazy shit like that only happens when you are tripping. Funny story.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I swear crazy shit like that only happens when you are tripping. Funny story.


I'm telling you. She was all upset, like I'd leave her because she has problems. I explained I have friends showing up in camper vans they live in and am 40 years old in school. I'm surprised she hasn't kicked me out.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

pissing myself at that last post Jimmer. As Jig and I have often said, I think we are the lucky ones, lucky that our better halves don't just shake their heads at us and walk out for being such chops


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2014)

i cant stop laughing at that picture dST.. "thethingfromunderthegreenhouse" that's such an awesome name. It seems like a winner to me, a real champ.! .! GO NETHERLands! that's really exciting for your country! WA goes legal tomorrow. There is already a line forming (11 pm PST) for the opening of the first legal mj store in Seattle tomorrow. The first in line goes down in history of course, a 65 year old gradma it will be. they are stocked with 10 lbs of weed and will sell out... expecting $100,000 for one day. They have hired swat teams and all sorts of police to protect the cash flow because they cant bank it! crazy shit mon...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)

funny sh!t jimmer man! 

DST, less is more with the pk man. i never give a full 4-5ml dose. it's heart breaking watching it burn your girls at the last steps.

some giants there gary lad!


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2014)

Fuk me, 100k in one day on weed, sounds a bit like the queue at the Grey Area, lol....Nice that an Old girl gets to go down in history, rather than some snotty nosed youth

Yah man, I dig you on the pk lad. When I use to use it I was like, microdrop in a bucket. But the Canna instructions are different to the BioNova...anyway, what's done is done. At least they never ended up like the SourKxcaliO...fuk me the fans on that are like crispy double fried crisps.


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2014)

"lol....Nice that an Old girl gets to go down in history"

i wonder who the first girl to give brain(blowjob)(go down) was.............just thinking out loud.

oh' love all the plant pics.









edit:i do not know how that "you" got in that post.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)

DST said:


> Fuk me, 100k in one day on weed, sounds a bit like the queue at the Grey Area, lol....Nice that an Old girl gets to go down in history, rather than some snotty nosed youth
> 
> Yah man, I dig you on the pk lad. When I use to use it I was like, microdrop in a bucket. But the Canna instructions are different to the BioNova...anyway, what's done is done. At least they never ended up like the SourKxcaliO...fuk me the fans on that are like crispy double fried crisps.


All i heard was double fried chips mmmmmm nomnomnom


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2014)

We old folks like to catch a buzz, too.

kinda like the line at Grey Area when DOG is in stock.


cof


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 8, 2014)

OG 18, Lemon OG, C99 week 5


----------



## rocko369 (Jul 8, 2014)

Finishing my strawberry kush 34 days into flowering.My bubble bomb drying,then of to the mason jar!

Rocko


----------



## Figgy (Jul 8, 2014)

New glass just showed up at the door today! Thought I would share a pic. And yes, that's the only way to properly pack a bowl


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 8, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i cant stop laughing at that picture dST.. "thethingfromunderthegreenhouse" that's such an awesome name. It seems like a winner to me, a real champ.! .! GO NETHERLands! that's really exciting for your country! WA goes legal tomorrow. There is already a line forming (11 pm PST) for the opening of the first legal mj store in Seattle tomorrow. The first in line goes down in history of course, a 65 year old gradma it will be. they are stocked with 10 lbs of weed and will sell out... expecting $100,000 for one day. They have hired swat teams and all sorts of police to protect the cash flow because they cant bank it! crazy shit mon...


(*been super busy, but lurking. Pics to come when jobs are done. In the mean time...*)


Could make for a really cool stonertale...

Once upon a time in the cold and wet lands of Nether, there lived a feisty gardener by name of Dee'Ess Tea who grew his amazing garden on the roof of a stony castle in a city named Dampsteram that was surrounded by canals and the sea, and who's coffeshops were known the world over for the pungent blends you could purchase on a whim and enjoy as a whimsy....

Things went along as they usually do for the gardener: plant seeds, tend to sprouts, take clippings, make compost, inspect bouquets, harvest when ready, and on and on, until one uncharacteristically sun-lit morning, while he was inspecting his magical greenhouse that smelled of wonderful smells...

...as the gardener approached the yawning entrance way to the man-made jungle a curious sight welcomed his eyes: there was a scrappy little herb sprout pushing and squeezing it's way from beneath the greenhouse, it's tiny cotyledon leaves reaching up for any light it could get as it screamed out to the world, "I'm HERE! You can not deny my existence any longer!!! ATTICAAAAA!!!!!!"

The gardener, seeing great potential in the little herb that dared to be, let it grow, for it came into this world a Free plant, and by George it shall remain free, free to flourish and be all the herb plant it could be!!!

What will become of the little green wonder?
Will it survive??

... to be continued...

... ???... 


==========


----------



## budolskie (Jul 8, 2014)

well 23 i got dry thats was 21 bud and 2 scrag for wax..... just waiting my new tube coming as my little one broke and the back pressure was coming out so the wax was waisting away sticking to my hand and the gas tin..............

no go in me at the minute with loads of wake n bakes but my dogs are ready for pots i would say al get a quick pic now


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, holy shit, what happened to Brasil last night. The German where good, but the Brasilians made them look 10x better. David Luiz was a disgrace to his country....petulant twat!. Anyway, Hup Holland Hup....lets do the Argies!

Dogs are ready to come down but they'll have a few more days while the visitors are here...bit rude sharking off for the whole day to chop so I gotta wait.
Some buds>>





woof and oot.
DST


----------



## budolskie (Jul 9, 2014)

I got muller and robben in a first goal double for 51/1 5a on it, 
Here's my roots on the young dogs.

Deffo be in pots the day

 

 


And hopefully nocking a batch up if the tube comes today


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's what I've got going on at the moment. My plants are all along the back and right side now. The clones in back are mine and nine of the seedlings are mine. The second pic is of the flower space. I don't remember how far along they are for sure but they look like they'll go another couple of weeks.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 9, 2014)

Brian Berry Cough, Sonic Screwdriver and Jack Straw are now live on Attitude


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2014)

Breeders Boutique is still having a 50% off sale. Good til August.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2014)

and while you are shopping at Breeder Boutique, you might want to consider DOG, such as these at 8 weeks.









cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2014)

Figgy, were you aware when you bought your smoking device that the mouthpiece was shaped like a phallus?


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a bubbler that came with a removable mouth piece that was shaped exactly the same as that. The mouthpiece has since fallen to the ground and broke so I replaced it with one that looks a little different, lol


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 9, 2014)

Death to Argentina!! letts...plann..a "Robbenry"


----------



## Figgy (Jul 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Figgy, were you aware when you bought your smoking device that the mouthpiece was shaped like a phallus?


Sure wasn't! That is the "new" mouthpiece. I ordered what I thought was one with a "normal" mouthpiece, but with my fantastic luck ended up waiting 2 extra weeks for the "new" ones to be delivered due to old ones being out of stock. TBH, I like this design better. I no longer have to put my lips into the end to pull a hit through. I do find myself feeling just a tad awkward when hitting sometimes. On another note, the wife looks great taking hits out of it


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2014)

sorry d. Were pulling for Argentina here.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2014)

I've visited the Dam 6 times and I have the Netherlands in the sweep in work so tonight I'm Dutch, evening Gents it's been a while


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2014)

Good to see ya 3eyes. I've only been to the dam 3 times, it's still growing on me.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see ya 3eyes. I've only been to the dam 3 times, it's still growing on me.


It's a little bit closer for me though lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

*_ninja attack_*

I've been to Amsterdam 420 times... 
... in my lucid, THC-enhanced daydreams...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

I dream of a day when I can order a "Royale With Cheese"... 
... and mayonnaise on freedom fries is fucking good, too.


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2014)

mayonnaise & curly fries is the truth.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

I need to look into getting a curly fry cutter....

WOO! WOO! WOO! WOO! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Sure wasn't! That is the "new" mouthpiece. I ordered what I thought was one with a "normal" mouthpiece, but with my fantastic luck ended up waiting 2 extra weeks for the "new" ones to be delivered due to old ones being out of stock. TBH, I like this design better. I no longer have to put my lips into the end to pull a hit through. I do find myself feeling just a tad awkward when hitting sometimes. On another note, the wife looks great taking hits out of it


 people say my pipes have a phallic nature to em too.

Phalluses are hawt


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

Why are there no mouthpieces in the shape of succulent ta-ta's!?!?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2014)

Before thinking, I googled bongs and tits.

Not what I meant.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Figgy, were you aware when you bought your smoking device that the mouthpiece was shaped like a phallus?


I wasn't going to say anything....

I had the "boob bong" in college....a preferable alternative to 
muff diving spectacles, and some such things are required
at University. :0)

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jul 9, 2014)

Couldn't find an image of the bong I had, but I did find this:






Beam me up! :0)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe that scene went like this:
"My love... is a fever, longing still, For that which longer nurseth the disease.
In faith, I do not love thee with mine eyes, For they in thee a thousand errors see; But 'tis my heart that loves what they despise, Who, in despite of view, are pleased to dote. Shall I compare thee to a summer's day? Thou art more lovely and more temperate.
'Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.
When I have pluck'd the rose, I cannot give it vital growth again. It needs must wither."







(the scene in the pic is actually from the last line)


----------



## Figgy (Jul 9, 2014)

It really is more of a snake look in person, which is what WS calls it. I don't care though. It smokes like a champ!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I believe that scene went like this:
> "My love... is a fever, longing still, For that which longer nurseth the disease.
> In faith, I do not love thee with mine eyes, For they in thee a thousand errors see; But 'tis my heart that loves what they despise, Who, in despite of view, are pleased to dote. Shall I compare thee to a summer's day? Thou art more lovely and more temperate.
> 'Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.
> ...


/\/\/\
That's how Bill Shakespeare says "_*Puff, puff, pass, biatch!*_"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I need to look into getting a curly fry cutter....
> 
> WOO! WOO! WOO! WOO! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...


DOOBS! LMAO>.....
did u know that there is a stooges episode called "Crash the Hash" where this guy from India with a turbin around his head hand Curly a waterpipe and he is tokin on it! lol.

Washington is lookin UP! its sooo chilled and laid back here...PEACE DAT


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 9, 2014)

I miss the pipe i had similar to this
http://www.eapollowholesale.co.uk/glass-pipe-with-double-spiral.html






fun to watch the smoke twirl. Everyone always love this pipe. She is fragile though


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2014)

So an interesting situation arose. Some people here know I have like zero tolerance. I smoked for many years then quit for many until about 3 years ago when I decided to bring it back. So for whatever crazy reason these last 3 years I just could not smoke more than one hit without having massive anxiety. 1 hit got me so so high it was crazy. Then last weekend, BAM! It was like a switch flipped in my brain that said oh ok you can smoke now. Not only did my tolerance appear over a 1 day span, it came back with a vengeance! First time I smoked today was 5pm. I smoked a full bong load, which was about 5 hits and felt almost nothing!? I wouldn't even hit a fucking bong a week ago! Ugh totally fucked up my forecast of how much weed I needed to get through to harvest. Now that I've gone from 1 hit a day to 5 bowls... Weird shit I tell ya!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

We must've traded off, because now my tolerance is low-to-mid-range, and I'm toking less to stay just as high.
I hope it lasts this way for a while, because me likey.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> DOOBS! LMAO>.....
> did u know that there is a stooges episode called "Crash the Hash" where this guy from India with a turbin around his head hand Curly a waterpipe and he is tokin on it! lol.
> 
> Washington is lookin UP! its sooo chilled and laid back here...PEACE DAT


I love the Stooges (and even Iggy) 
I always wondered if he was actually hitting on hashish in that episode


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

Sent in my payment for my Oregon medical marijuana card renewal:

 

Not sure if I remembered to sign the check...
... I think I did...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

New tool pR0nage!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 9, 2014)

New fence pRonosity!?!?!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2014)

In case anyone was wondering what Doug Benson would look like if his eyes were open to the same aperture, based on style of toke:

Sativa eyes:




Indica eyes:




Hybrid eyes:


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> sorry d. Were pulling for Argentina here.


douchebag, lol....I guess your "pulling" worked then...boohoo.

Scotland for the World Cup 2018!!! Come on Scotland! hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

well pissed they lost on penners. i hate that way of deciding a game. i knew it would be a long technical game.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

Grass has shot up doob man! Need cutting soon lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 10, 2014)

My cat thinks he's a monkey. He's such a hunter he just climbs right up the trees for squirrels and birds.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 10, 2014)

I also harvested 4 auto's last night from outside. I wish the buds got fatter but they were out in the rain for 2 months straight it seems like. Either way they were all germinated on 4/20, so 2 1/2 months isn't bad. They did get pretty frosty though, so I froze the fresh trim for making bho today to smoke all day for my 40th b-day today. My last batch of bho from the fresh plant got rave reviews from who ever was lucky enough to try it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2014)

Awesome pic jimmer. That's a ways up. I got a picture of my little guy with a chipmunk in his mouth. Amazing how they catch such fast little critters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

i thought it was a black bear at first haha

Happy bhirthday Jimmer!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Awesome pic jimmer. That's a ways up. I got a picture of my little guy with a chipmunk in his mouth. Amazing how they catch such fast little critters.


3 weeks ago mine had a chipmunk in the house and let it go. It took me 2 hours to get it outside.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2014)

Woohoo, welcome to the 40something Club Jimmer Life only gets better now. All the best for the coming year.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2014)

*Colorado sells more than 10 tons of pot a month*
By Associated Press

July 10, 2014 | 10:01am

Modal Trigger





Photo: AP
*MORE ON:*
*Marijuana
Adams: If Obama and Clinton avoided the joint, why can't our kids? 
Brooklyn goes to pot
Denver man asks Obama: Wanna get high?
Lifeguards charged with smoking weed while on duty*
Colorado is smoking pot by the ton, and visitors are, too.

The state’s pot regulators issued what is believed to be the world’s first post-legalization market study for the weed on Wednesday. The study relied on sales data from Colorado’s first three months of recreational marijuana sales, while previous pot market studies relied on survey responses because the drug is illegal.

“This study finds total marijuana demand to be much larger than previously estimated,” Colorado’s study concluded.

The study estimated that total market demand for marijuana in Colorado is about 130 metric tons a year. That’s about 121 metric tons for residents and almost 9 metric tons a year for visitors. These figures include medical and recreational marijuana.

Marijuana has an average market rate in Colorado of $220 per ounce, authors concluded.

The estimates were nearly a third higher than one recently projected by the state Department of Revenue, which regulates the marijuana industry. Nations with legal or semi-legal marijuana sales, such as the Netherlands, do not track national inventory, making firm market analysis spotty.

Colorado concluded that visitors account for 44 percent of recreational marijuana retail sales in the Denver area. In the mountains and other vacation spots, visitors to Colorado account for 90 percent of recreational dispensary traffic.

Colorado’s market numbers bore out survey estimates that most marijuana is consumed by heavy daily users. For example, survey authors estimated that a third of all Colorado’s pot consumers use the drug less than once a month. But that group accounts for just 0.3 percent of the total market, analysts concluded.

“Heavy users consume marijuana much more often, and more intensely, than other consumers,” the study concluded.

Modal Trigger





People in Colorado lined the blocks back in January to legally purchase recreational marijuana.Photo: Reuters

The study tapped into Colorado’s new Marijuana Inventory Tracking System used by commercial growers and retailers to account for inventory. But the study’s authors also included untaxed pot in the analysis because Colorado allows adults over 21 to grow pot at home. The survey also estimated production from the state’s medical marijuana caregivers, who are authorized to grow medical marijuana on behalf of others and do not face state pot taxes.

So far, Colorado sells a lot more medical marijuana than recreational marijuana, and medical pot patients must be in-state residents. Survey analysts concluded that medical users generally have avoided recreational sales, which come with much higher taxes for the same product.

“Therefore, the retail demand is derived primarily from out-of-state visitors and from consumers who previously purchased” black-market or illegal weed, the study concluded.

The study noted that Colorado’s medical marijuana patients are two-thirds male. But analysts did not come up with a gender breakdown for retail consumers.

The authors also said that many recreational marijuana users are younger than 21 and not participating in the taxed recreational market.

The survey noted significant difficulties tabulating market demand for concentrated and edible marijuana products, both growing in popularity. Another study to examine those markets is planned for next year.



cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2014)

Happy b-day, jimmer!!!
I'll do my wake & bake in your honour.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got the all clear! No melanoma!! I'm going to smoke a bowl and have a beer in the garden with my shirt off, fill in my council tan.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2014)

Great news, Don!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just got the all clear! No melanoma!! I'm going to smoke a bowl and have a beer in the garden with my shirt off, fill in my council tan.


Good to hear man. My brother fairly recently had skin cancer right on his lower eyelid. Like the surface where the lids actually meat, does that make sense? They had to cut this little piece of skin out like a piece of pizza, then pull it together and sew it back.... Kinda like a cosmetic surgery on just one eye!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

yup apparently i just grow angry red at the edge type moles. 

I know exactly the type of surgery you're talking about, my dad just had a patch taken from his cheek. they cut well to the wide about an inch triangle. it's not pretty but better than the alternative man.

I said he should have an ice cream scoop put on the top of the triangle like gucci mane but the reference was lost on him.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2014)

Happy birthday jimmer. I hope today is fun.

enjoy the sun Don. It's good for you.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

it's rarely seen this part of the world Cof. it's lush


----------



## budolskie (Jul 10, 2014)

Well finally got the dogs potted up 

And will be turning my veg area into a small nft closet for 3 or 4 plants using 4" pipe made into a c shape and 45 ltr res underneath.... here's what I have so far and also the 4" pipe I need to cut into 3 lengths of 50cm to fit in the closet 


Will be starting a thread for this nft as will need all help possible.... so all will welcome aboar


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2014)

Fingers are awesome when you're stoned...

... digits...

... phalanges...

... my wife's biggest finger is the same size as my pinky finger...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2014)

Happy bday jimmer!

Cof,,, dats allot of weed! Apparently Washington will have a problem meeting demand, I'm not surprised.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2014)

They can always look to California for some assistance.


cof


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 10, 2014)

dudes.. my trimeter broke about 2 weeks ago, got a new one in today..
my pH has been at 3.7.. what in the fukk


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2014)

This looks like the future of hydro. Think of the possibilities.
an observation is the light intensity is determined by the photosynthesis and a purple light is used for "night".

Next
*Now THAT'S a power plant! Indoor farm grows 10,000 heads of lettuce a DAY using lights that mimic day and night*

*The farm is nearly half the size of a football field (25,000 square feet)*
*It opened earlier this month and is producing 10,000 heads of lettuce a day*
*The farm uses 17,500 LED lights spread over 18 cultivation racks *
*Lights are used to mimic day and night for the lettuces*
*The system grows lettuce two-and-a-half times faster than an outdoor farm*
*It also cuts waste product by 40 per cent, and productivity per square foot is up 100-fold*
By Victoria Woollaston


Published: 10:38 EST, 10 July 2014 | Updated: 10:47 EST, 10 July 2014


 
* 27* shares

13

View 
comments

Humans have spent the last 10,000 years mastering agriculture, but it just takes a dry spell, or a flash flood to wipe out a year's worth of crops.

Hoping to solve this problem is plant physiologist Shigeharu Shimamura, who has set up an industrial-scale farm inside a factory in Japan.

Closely controlled using specially-designed LED lamps, the farm opened earlier this month and is already said to be producing 10,000 heads of lettuce a day. 








+4

The farm (pictured) is nearly half the size of a football field (25,000 square feet) and is built in Kashiwa, Chiba Prefecture, Japan. It uses 17,500 LED lights spread over 18 cultivation racks, reaching 16 levels high. These lights have been specially developed to mimic day and night



The farm is nearly half the size of a football field (25,000 square feet) and is built in a former Sony Corporation semiconductor factory in Kashiwa, Chiba Prefecture in Japan.

*THE BENEFITS OF INDOOR FARMING*
*

The farm uses 17,500 LED lights spread over 18 cultivation racks, and these lights are used to mimic day and night.

By monitoring the photosynthesis process carefully, the system grows lettuce two-and-a-half times faster than an outdoor farm. 

It also cuts waste product by 40 per cent and productivity per square foot is up 100-fold. 

The special LED fixtures were developed by GE and emit light at wavelengths optimal for plant growth. 

Purple lighting is used to mimic night, for example, while the white lights are adjusted slowly throughout the day to mimic a sun moving through the sky. 

The environment is also monitored, including temperature, humidity and irrigation. 

By doing so, the farm has cut its water usage to just 1 per cent of the amount needed by outdoor fields. 


It farm uses 17,500 LED lights spread over 18 cultivation racks, reaching 16 levels high - and these lights are used to mimic day and night.


More...

 The world's handwriting in ONE font: Typeface reveals how the average person writes each letter of the alphabet
 Forget spelt and quinoa - the next trendy grain is FONIO: Ancient African grain could make farming more sustainable
By monitoring the photosynthesis process carefully, the system grows lettuce two-and-a-half times faster than an outdoor farm.

It also cuts waste product by 40 per cent and productivity per square foot is up 100-fold.

'I knew how to grow good vegetables biologically and I wanted to integrate that knowledge with hardware to make things happen,’ Shimamura said.

He was inspired while working in Miyagi Prefecture in eastern Japan, which was badly hit by powerful earthquake and tsunamis in 2011.

This wiped out crops and led to food shortages.

The special LED fixtures in his farm were developed by GE and emit light at wavelengths optimal for plant growth. 

See the futuristic LED food farms in Japan to avoid disaster













+4
By monitoring the photosynthesis process carefully, the system grows lettuce two-and-a-half times faster than an outdoor farm. The Mirai farm opened earlier this month and is already producing 10,000 heads of lettuce (pictured) per day










+4
Purple lighting (pictured) is used to mimic night, while white lights are adjusted slowly throughout the day to mimic a sun moving through the sky. By achieving combination of photosynthesis during the day, and breathing at night, the firm can control the environment too. This cuts water usage to just 1 per cent of outdoor fields



COULD NASA FARM IN SPACE? 
At nearly £14,000 ($23,000) to send a kilogram of food into space, cosmic cuisine doesn’t come cheap.

Nasa currently has plans for a 'space farm' and is already experimenting with growing lettuce on the ISS.

As well as cutting costs, Nasa is hoping a 'space farm' will deliver a lasting supply of food for astronauts on deep space missions.

It could also provide something called ‘horticultural therapy’ for astronauts to reduce stress, alleviate depression and improve their overall general health.

The work is part of the Vegetable Production System (Veggie) to grow six romaine lettuce plants under pink LED lamps.

Nasa claims that after extensive testing on plants on Earth, it doesn’t expect zero-gravity conditions to affect the growth of the plants.

Purple lighting is used to mimic night, for example, while the white lights are adjusted slowly throughout the day to mimic a sun moving through the sky.

‘What we need to do is not just setting up more days and nights,’ Shimamura continued.

‘We want to achieve the best combination of photosynthesis during the day and breathing at night by controlling the lighting and the environment.’

This includes controlling temperature, humidity and irrigation.

By doing so, the farm has also cut its water usage to just 1 per cent of the amount needed by outdoor fields.

Shimamura added that the systems allows him to grow lettuce full of vitamins and minerals.

Shimamura got the idea for his indoor farm as a teenager, when he visited a ‘vegetable factory’ at the Expo ’85 world’s fair in Tsukuba, Japan.

He went on to study plant physiology at the Tokyo University of Agriculture, and in 2004 started an indoor farming company called Mirai, which in Japanese means ‘future.’

The concept took off in 2011, when GE approached Shimamura with an idea for using advanced LED lights to illuminate the farm.








+4

The LEDs (pictured) last longer and consume 40 per cent less power than fluorescent lights. The company started testing the technology in March 2012 and came up with the final design a year later. Engineers designed the lights to be thin enough to fit inside the stacks



The LEDs last longer and consume 40 per cent less power than fluorescent lights. The companies started testing the technology in March 2012, and came up with the final design a year later.

GE engineers used proprietary technology to make the lights thin enough to fit inside the stacks, provide uniform light and endure the high humidity inside.

‘That way, we can put in more growing racks and increase productivity dramatically,’ said Tomoaki Kimura, country manager for GE Lighting Japan.

The GE Japan team believes that indoor farms like the one in the Miyagi Prefecture could be a key to solving food shortages in the world.

Mirai and GE are already working on ‘plant factories’ in Hong Kong and the Far East of Russia.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2687674/Now-THATS-power-plant-Indoor-farm-grows-10-000-heads-lettuce-DAY-using-lights-mimic-day-night.html#ixzz376zZRJJX 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof*


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 10, 2014)

New setup, pretty excited!!! Btw sup RUI Family Ben awhile


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2014)

The set up looks pretty good. My only concern.... is the table strong enough to withstand the additional weight of mature plants?


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 10, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Great news, Don!


This!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 10, 2014)

I have no plants currently growing...
... too hot in the garage without AC...


So...

... I was lamenting this to the wife and she asked why I didn't grow a few plants outdoors in the backyard...

... 6 plants...
... 30-gallon totes...

Willamette Valley, Oregon growing weather...


... ounces...
... and pounds...
... and kilos...
... oh my!!



=====


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

And then the bugs come and eat it all!


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2014)

Foliar feeding keeps bugs away - or so I have found this last run. The MJ plants I have outside have all been treated and are the best looking plants in my garden.......


----------



## budolskie (Jul 11, 2014)

How many would u recomend in my 90cm x 90cm closet for my nft with 4" pipe

gona make it a u shape with the top end being 3" higher then lowest point also unsure what to make my lengths I was thinking 50cm and that would take the size to about 70cm with 2 conrners on....
45ltr res and wasnplanning 4 plants 2 in back length and one one either side any thoughts or beter ideas lads


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll try the foliar approach, as well as might go systemic with neem oil soil drenches, as well as neem oil sprayed as back-up.
I also have great luck with pyrethrum-based sprays for the nastier critters.
I might be getting a portable greenhouse to cut down a little bit on bug damage.
Will be interesting, to say the least.
I do like the sound of checking on the plants outside rather than in a grow tent in the garage.
But only time will tell on that front.

Think I will do some Extrema and some Space Bomb x ?p


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, this will also free up a 5-ft x 5-ft area where my tent currently is in the garage (1.5m x 1.5m).
I will clear it out and turn it into my airbrush station.
And I shall name it: "Charlene".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

Heh, also: I was wiped out over 4th of July weekend from pushing it too hard and my back was hurting real bad. Didn't want to get out of bed, and had to sleep on the floor with a pillow under my lumbar the night before.
The wife, unbeknownst to me, called a buddy and asked if he could get me some herb to help ease my back pain.
I'm barely awake, laying on my back when she walks into the room and lays a bag of Panama Red next to my head and tells me to smoke up and see if it helps.
I did, and it did.

My buddy invited us over for some BBQ on the 4th saying they'd be popping off fireworks that night, and she asks him, "Isn't that illegal?" as she stands there with a bag of weed in her hand.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

Also, @whodatnation : 

Before I commit to dropping those Space Bomb x ?p , let me know if you would like them back, since you had to ditch your stock for the move.
PM if you need a faerie flight, or let me know it's cool to pop them.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2014)

Doobie, if you are using a decent foliar spray, I used one called Plant Protection Spray "Spray & Grow" which is an organic concentrate that from the smell of it has a whole bunch of garlic in it among other things. It is NOT an insecticide as it only has natural materials in it. IT also has an NPK of 0.5-0.5-1 and some Mg for giggles. When you spray it on your plants it smells like the harbour when the tide is out....or a person with bad genetal hygiene. I'll check to see if I can find a link for you. Guarantee, once you use it, you will not need neem drenches, or pyrethrin based insecticides.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.growerschoice.nl/en/handy-stuff/106-spray-and-grow-plant-protection-spray.html

or for English:

http://www.organicearth.eu/spray-grow-concentrate-p-5844.html?attest=true


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2014)

It's 4.20. 

Had a big old chunk of pre cancerous flesh chopped from my back last year. Definitely not cool. I'd suggest keeping covered up a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

Not much choice jiggy my lass is a melanoma researcher. She goes nuts if I leave without sun creaming myself up!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not totally caught up but Don good news yeah?.
I'm ginger and never use sun screen unless I plan to be on the water all day ie: fishing/tubing. I do allot of shit I probably shouldn't!


Hey new alert system is pretty cool. That's all you Doobs I hope they come out awesome for ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to have another piece taken this year. This one on my arm. 

My now headless horseman:

First stitches I'd needed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2014)

It's free slurpee day. 7.11. Go hook that shit up... I'm gonna get me a blue one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

DST said:


> http://www.growerschoice.nl/en/handy-stuff/106-spray-and-grow-plant-protection-spray.html
> 
> or for English:
> 
> http://www.organicearth.eu/spray-grow-concentrate-p-5844.html?attest=true


I'll be defo looking into that stuff!
Going to need all the help I can get to keep the pests at bay.

Instead of ounces, and pounds, and kilos (oh, my), it might end up being:
"Mites, and 'pillars, and thrips, oh shit!!!"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I'm not totally caught up but Don good news yeah?.
> I'm ginger and never use sun screen unless I plan to be on the water all day ie: fishing/tubing. I do allot of shit I probably shouldn't!


man I was never in doubt( i can't see the mole my gf was worried about it's on my back lol!?) it was crazy though with my gf being in the uni research dept, i queue jumped nearly 50 people. left rather sharpish i can tell you!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2014)

it's not what you know, but *who* you know. That's how most business deals occur in the south.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I think I'm going to have another piece taken this year. This one on my arm.
> 
> My now headless horseman:View attachment 3200563
> 
> First stitches I'd needed.


shame it fucked wth your tat man, you can get them inked over but the ink can leave a marbled affect apparently,

this is what my pa had out a couple weeks back.



no one messes with him anyway but they'll deffo think twice now lol.

good luck and i hope it's not malignant jig.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> it's not what you know, but *who* you know. That's how most business deals occur in the south.
> 
> 
> cof


you know it man. hospitals scare me, never used to but after you've been in or visited something with something life threatening, i never want to see the inside of one again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

see what i mean about the gucci mane tat now?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2014)

I wish your father a speedy recovery.

after patching up most of my injuries they then tried to kill me by inserting a feeding tube into my lungs instead of my stomach....I'm still here, but it was life threatening....and I'm not a fan of hospitals either.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

thanks cof, he's tough as old boots my old man, he's healing well. 

feeding tube in the lungs?!?!? christ i'm a layman and i know that's not quite right!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2014)

they were supposed to X-ray first to establish placement of the tube before starting the feed, but someone decided to eliminate that step and I ended up coding.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

@whodatnation :

I actually have the *?P x BnS* beans.
Just a few questions, if I could bother you for a minute:

Are these regs or fems? (don't want to sow too many if they are feminized)
About how many weeks for flowering?
How are it's tolerances to feedings?

Thanks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> they were supposed to X-ray first to establish placement of the tube before starting the feed, but someone decided to eliminate that step and I ended up coding.
> 
> 
> cof


That's just nuts, cof!
We sure are glad you made it through...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> see what i mean about the gucci mane tat now?


Dude looks like he needs to get checked for Hep.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2014)

thanks.

This happened 8 years ago....and it was done while I was in a medically induced coma.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2014)

Yikes. Glad you are still here cof. That would be enough to cure me of hospitals. Damn.

And yeah don... Dad's got instant street cred with the scar. It may be on my back, but if anyone sees it, I just tell them it was from the knife fight I was in. Shoulda seen the other guy. hahah


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> @whodatnation :
> 
> I actually have the *?P x BnS* beans.
> Just a few questions, if I could bother you for a minute:
> ...


Ah berry bubble  that's the last batch I ran before the move, I liked it.

Hard to say as I pretty much treated all plants the same in soil with lots of organic matter and regular tea feedings. In dwc it it was fine with a ppm of 500, so not a big eater.
I think she finished around 8.5 weeks,,, to my taste at least.

Oh and they are regs, never got into fems.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2014)

Well cof I'm sure glad you're still with us brother.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Ah berry bubble  that's the last batch I ran before the move, I liked it.
> 
> Hard to say as I pretty much treated all plants the same in soil with lots of organic matter and regular tea feedings. In dwc it it was fine with a ppm of 500, so not a big eater.
> I think she finished around 8.5 weeks,,, to my taste at least.
> ...


Thanks for the info 
I remembered after my post that you prefer regs.
I'll make sure to sow enough to get my quota of ladies.
Since I can separate them more completely, if I get a male, I'll bring it inside and finish it out to harvest the pollen, and see about spritzing some branches on each lady to get some more seeds.

Regardless of whether the bugs win, or the weather turns to shite, the sunlight is free, and I have 9-cu ft of good soil waiting to be used, so it won't cost me much to give it a go while I subsist on dispensary grub.
Will go back to indoor growing in the winter months if I can't get a stash set up via larger outdoors plants.
I won't be growing Mohican-sized trees, just big bushes instead of little bushes. 
I think I can squeeze in a decent grow before it's too cold.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

Thrashed buggy plants can still make beautiful seeds 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

I think this will be the area I use for my herb garden (though they'll be in containers, so I can move them anywhere):
*the buildings on the other side of the fence are the neighbor's coops for pigeons & wild birds



And these are my weapons of choice:

Berry Bubble ( ?P x BnS )




And going to try my luck at some MTF:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the b-day wishes 600. It was a good day and night and went to see Yonder Mountain String band and Railroad Earth. I some how even ended up hanging with 2 guys from Yonder while Railroad played. I didn't even realize it until my GF pointed it out to me.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so close to harvest! I'm running a cheap 600hps and T5 fixture for supplemental blue light(and because I had it layign around, why not?  ) 
 
I love 600s


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

That's some "*taint*" weed! /\/\/\

As in: "*T'aint it purty!*"


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

Birds love canna seeds. They sing more when they eat them too


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2014)

it used to be a staple in "Song Bird" brand bird feed.


cof


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> The set up looks pretty good. My only concern.... is the table strong enough to withstand the additional weight of mature plants?
> 
> 
> cof



Thanks for the concern but I have ran this table, plus two others and they held fine... So this one should be just the same... I use sawhorses they have a great max weight 
Has held quite well...


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 11, 2014)

DST said:


> Foliar feeding keeps bugs away - or so I have found this last run. The MJ plants I have outside have all been treated and are the best looking plants in my garden.......


Or bug on bug crime ( carnivorous bugs that eat the plant eating bugs lol) but wait forgot about waste and matter never mind.... INDOOOOOOOOR


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi guys.. Hope you are all good!
My mother board is dead.. fuck me its Hard without the computer..
Was in tivoli to watch a concert with passenger last night. Pretty cool..
Crazy cop moment. Everyone wanted me to get a joint going and I was like damn to many guards but what the hell.. 2 mins later cops show up and gives me two choises put out the joint and not smoke anything else or 300$ fine and a search.. I put it out..
Had 5g hash and 3g amfetamin on me..
Going on 25. Hour getting ready to make c99 bho 
Cant wait to get back! Stay lit!


----------



## papakush6 (Jul 11, 2014)

supchaka said:


> So an interesting situation arose. Some people here know I have like zero tolerance. I smoked for many years then quit for many until about 3 years ago when I decided to bring it back. So for whatever crazy reason these last 3 years I just could not smoke more than one hit without having massive anxiety. 1 hit got me so so high it was crazy. Then last weekend, BAM! It was like a switch flipped in my brain that said oh ok you can smoke now. Not only did my tolerance appear over a 1 day span, it came back with a vengeance! First time I smoked today was 5pm. I smoked a full bong load, which was about 5 hits and felt almost nothing!? I wouldn't even hit a fucking bong a week ago! Ugh totally fucked up my forecast of how much weed I needed to get through to harvest. Now that I've gone from 1 hit a day to 5 bowls... Weird shit I tell ya!


----------



## papakush6 (Jul 11, 2014)

I quit to drive big rig going back is like staring over from the beginning 1 hit and im out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

Cof Man you don't know how lucky you are sometimes eh! That's scary sh!z, hope someone got sent back to med school for that one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> And yeah don... Dad's got instant street cred with the scar. It may be on my back, but if anyone sees it, I just tell them it was from the knife fight I was in. Shoulda seen the other guy. hahah


He's half blind on the same side eye so has a kinda perma stink eye face too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

papakush6 said:


> I quit to drive big rig going back is like staring over from the beginning 1 hit and im out


You quit big rig to get back into toking papa? Right on


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

other way round don, good night?

hey 600, another day of having to find the thread lool, good to see everyone is doing good.

blue pit vapes mmmmm


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 12, 2014)

A good friend gave me a new hood to use, so today I'm switching 1 of my cool tubes out with it. Then I'm going to use the cool tube in my veg area since I just have a cheap reflector. I was going to do it yesterday but wasn't feeling motivated to do anything but lay around.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cool thread! 
Here's my Strawberry Blue 60 days (in this pic) organic soil grow, 18 gallon container, 600 watts


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2014)

nice plant..welcome to the 600.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's the Hericheese clones and the Peacocks from seed. I potted them up yesterday and brought them to my place so these pics are from after their first light cycle in the vertical room. They're on an 18/6 light schedule for at least another week but I will veg them in here for two to three weeks if I can. I will probably put the peacocks on the floor but it depends on if I get some more clones or not. There's a chance I may get my hands on some killer looking clones


----------



## MD914 (Jul 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> nice plant..welcome to the 600.


Thanks!!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Here's the Hericheese clones and the Peacocks from seed. I potted them up yesterday and brought them to my place so these pics are from after their first light cycle in the vertical room. They're on an 18/6 light schedule for at least another week but I will veg them in here for two to three weeks if I can. I will probably put the peacocks on the floor but it depends on if I get some more clones or not. There's a chance I may get my hands on some killer looking clones
> View attachment 3201365


Cool setup...how big is that space?


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 12, 2014)

Those pics aren't very good and I used the camera that normally takes really good pics under the HPS. I wonder what the deal is with that


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Cool setup...how big is that space?


It's a 5x5 space with a 7' ceiling. thank you


----------



## MD914 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> It's a 5x5 space with a 7' ceiling. thank you


That's great...Same size as my space...I'm trying to figure out how to manage several plants as I have several clones coming up that will be vegging for a while...


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2014)

maybe white balance ..i set my to tungsten.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2014)

With our expertise, we ought to start an online school

*Marijuana schools are growing like, well, weeds*
By William Rosenthal

July 12, 2014 | 12:46am

Modal Trigger





Photo: ZUMAPRESS
*MORE ON:*
*Marijuana
Colorado sells more than 10 tons of pot a month
Adams: If Obama and Clinton avoided the joint, why can't our kids? 
Brooklyn goes to pot
Denver man asks Obama: Wanna get high?*
I just want to say one word to you. Just one word: pot.

Yes, it almost harks back to a classic scene in “The Graduate.” A growing number of schools offering courses in all things weed-related are trying to pull young people with the promise of newly created jobs in the booming medical marijuana field.

The Northeastern Institute of Cannabis, in Natick, Mass., will start offering a 12-course program by September. Those who pay $1,500 for the privilege get a “cannabis industry certification.” To enroll, students must either have a high school diploma or a GED.

Founded by marijuana activist Mickey Martin, the school is geared toward people who want to apply for work at a dispensary in one of the more than two dozen states, including New York, that allow medical marijuana.

“There is a lot of untapped potential,” said Cara Crabb-Burnham, a Northeastern administrator. “There remains a need for workers in testing and extraction facilities to accommodate and satisfy the continuously growing consumer base.”

Whether wannabe weed workers even need a piece of paper proving they are competent in cannabis is up for debate. A certificate from a marijuana institute is not required to land a job in the industry, and is seen differently by prospective employers from state to state.

In Massachusetts, for example, dispensaries must pay $500 to the state for every employee they hire. To maximize the returns on their investments, dispensary owners want employees who are trained in the logistics of the cannabis business and can advise patients on various strains and ingestion methods, Crabb-Burnham said.

In states like Colorado, however, where weed is widely used, dispensaries take a dim view of certificates from marijuana institutes.

“If I see someone who went to Oaksterdam University, it doesn’t really matter,” said a Colorado dispensary owner. “It’s more about finding the right people with the right qualities for a particular job within the industry.”

Dale Sky Jones, executive chancellor and owner of Oaksterdam University — the leading marijuana institute in the country with more than 17,000 alumni — said that changing laws will continue to drive up interest in the university.

“We need more education as the law changes,” Jones said. “When the laws change, we are opening up new opportunities for business.”


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2014)

Who's gonna wanna learn from someone who doesn't even have a GED lol I can teach ya how to grow lots of stuff though, indoor and out


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally starting a new grow!

[email protected] Berry Bubble (?P x BnS)
[email protected] MTF


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

Thinking of something like this too:
$250
10-ft. x 10-ft. x 8-ft tall


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> other way round don, good night?
> 
> hey 600, another day of having to find the thread lool, good to see everyone is doing good.
> 
> blue pit vapes mmmmm


hahah it was a great night. 

I meant by papa implying he was back toking meant he'd quit big rigging to smoke up lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 12, 2014)

He quit recently so he can pass a piss test for his medical card that he has to keep current for his truck license. He'll be toking with me again real soon. 

Last time he stopped his tolerance went to shite and I'm sure it will again now. That's what he meant guys. 

He needs to post more so he can get used to it. This is his first time using a forum.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey DB - Does it get windy in Salem?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

Some times, a bit in the winter. but the greenhouse, if I get one, will be down by October due to in-coming in-laws.
I will anchor it with a whole bunch of 10" cinder blocks and will keep the vents open to reduce drag a little.
And the spot I have in mind in the back yard is not as prone to wind now that I put up the cedar fence.
Used to be turbulent, now it's much calmer, and I have the other side of the yard to fence off as well (this week).
I'll also use some 2-ft long spikes to drive into the ground and attach the greenhouse to.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

Went to the Saturday Market today:




The wife had noodle-things, and I had a huge cinnamon roll smothered in sugary butter sauce and piled with locally grown pecans:

 

 

I'd toked up on the way there, so that cinnamon pecan roll hit the friggin' spot...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2014)

We ground up some ribeye roast last night and made hamburgers. Tasted like steak!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

You're making me hungry!
For dinner, I'm having fried chicken thighs, home fries, grits, biscuits (American biscuits), and a salad.
Then some mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert later tonight.

But need to mow the new lawn in the backyard in a little bit, then sow some more lawn seeds in the bare spots and hit it with some sprinkler action.
Got up to 95f here today (35c).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2014)

DST did you have any pictures of OG x Casey Jones? did you like growing and smoking it?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

Decided to add a pair of Dogs to the outdoor run:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 12, 2014)

And, we also picked up a squeeze bottle of honey at the Saturday Market:



*if they're going to sell it in that bottle, they might want to rename it to: "Blackbeary"


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Cool thread!
> Here's my Strawberry Blue 60 days (in this pic) organic soil grow, 18 gallon container, 600 watts
> View attachment 3201368


 Strawberry cough x blue dream or blue dragon or ? Lol


----------



## MD914 (Jul 12, 2014)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Strawberry cough x blue dream or blue dragon or ? Lol


Strawberry blue from world of seeds, I believe
Breeder says it's strawberry x new blue line...whatever it is I like it


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a new buddy for when I surf the 600, lol.
She insists on being on my lap when I sit at the PC.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2014)

Awwww.

Mine loves to chase the cursor!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2014)

Dang, dez! You adopted a smilodon (sabertooth)!

Our new cat digs bright, moving things on the wife's TV and on computer screens.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2014)

Cute cat dez.  My heart is very warm.

Almost got my shed torn down... it will be all done tomorrow/ today. It's a good thing I'm not growing at the moment with the county crawling around my property. I think as a celebration of when it's all done I'll fire things back up. Looking forward to growing pretty plants like the rest of you folks.

The back yard is looking real nice Doob. I'm so stoked you guys are finally in a house! Dwelling in the past is no good... but just a mention. It really _________ (made me mad, hurt my feelings, made me sad for you guys, sucked, etc) when the inlaws pulled out. I'm glad it worked out in the end.

And does anyone know if people grow in New Zealand? I mean I'm sure someone does, but has anyone ever 'met' someone online or heard of anyone?


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 13, 2014)

yeah, she's got these long ass teeth that make her look very cute. My kids and I say she looks like a bat, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2014)

I think there are some Kiwi growers on this thread Jigs. 

*https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-tell-outdoors-2014.789609/*


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 13, 2014)

[youtube]5&list=LLMuwwrm0XjK3hoXwKjhp5Fw[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2014)

hey dro man. wahts up. Now just copy and past the whole link .... http://www.youtu.....jjvijeoi;j and press the 'Media button', paste it in there.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys it's been a shitty fucking few days, got raided and I've got quite a good idea who it was who ratted me out.

They took everything I had, I lost all my genetics, fucking everything is gone 

It's okay I will be back and next time will be even better, they can't bring me down. Thank god for attorneys or I'd still be in the clinker. 

Take care all, I'll be back in some shape or form, until then take care my club 6 friends!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2014)

That sucks. One rule of thumb is it is usually someone who has contacted you in the 24 hours prior to the bust.

I'm glad your out and have a good lawyer.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 13, 2014)

And that's exactly who I'm thinking that fits that description , he better run and hide.

Yes it really does help to have a good attorney on retainer to all you in non med states.

It's ok I'm not gonna let me bring me down or bring my spirits down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 13, 2014)

Totally sucks, gigs 
Glad you're staying up about it, and hope you pop in and say "howdy" as often as you can until you're able to get up & running again.
Farqing snitches...


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2014)

Dam, Giggles sorry to hear about that. I hope the experience wasn't too much for your kids and family...fukkin makes my blood boil hearing about people ratting on others. Stay strong and be wise.

Been holed up in the stank room trimming for the last 2 days, just about to commence hopefully the last shift at it......

Sundays lot>>

Sour Kush x Cali Orange

Saturdays lot>>


Peace and positive vibes for all out friends.
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

what a real shitter giggles man, but well done for being so up about it!

cracking harvest there D. how the hell are you managing a toke in there with all that hanging up lol.


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2014)

the world is a shit hole what can i say?.

sorry to hear the bad news giggles, that joke of a gubment won't keep a good man down too long i bet. positive vibes man, it's all i can offer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys it's been a shitty fucking few days, got raided and I've got quite a good idea who it was who ratted me out.
> 
> They took everything I had, I lost all my genetics, fucking everything is gone
> 
> ...


Didn't you just get raided a few months ago? Or broken in on?

Idk man... sounds like someone has it out for you. Can't really grow in that type of situation.

burned twice already. I would just throw in the towel personally. Or move.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Didn't you just get raided a few months ago? Or broken in on?
> 
> Idk man... sounds like someone has it out for you. Can't really grow in that type of situation.
> 
> burned twice already. I would just throw in the towel personally. Or move.


I've never been raided before, dea and Feds kicking in my door are a lil different then someone stealing my shit...

And it's not exactly easy to move when you own your house and have a family.

No reason to give up, that's exactly what they want us to do, they want us to feel wrong for what we are doing....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 14, 2014)

Giggles, that sucks man. It's becoming a sad world when other people have to do other peoples time. To top it off, most of the time the person who rats or snitches, still gets the same time they would have if they just kept quiet.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Giggles, that sucks man. It's becoming a sad world when other people have to do other peoples time. To top it off, most of the time the person who rats or snitches, still gets the same time they would have if they just kept quiet.


That is the game though, isn't it? Most people just don't get it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2014)

no new friends giggs,no new friends!!!!

that's the best way to do things...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> no new friends giggs,no new friends!!!!
> 
> that's the best way to do things...


Yep, it sure is.

I'm hoping my attorney calls me with good news today.

I just ate my last cookie, fuck this sucks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

i'd make friends with a 12 gauge, living over the pond. shit you guys remember Fdd telling us he camped out next to his trees for the last 2 months in case of rippers.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2014)

from me to you giggs...........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 14, 2014)

Since I moved I'm still unpacking stuff for the growroom.... Found these beans from over a at least a year or so ago. Finally popped em. No use of just sittin in the plastic... The two in the spear tube are Sour Blueberry from HSO (humbolt seed organization)


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


>


Love that guy


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> And that's exactly who I'm thinking that fits that description , he better run and hide.
> 
> Yes it really does help to have a good attorney on retainer to all you in non med states.
> 
> It's ok I'm not gonna let me bring me down or bring my spirits down.


I am whacked to read this Giggs. I am very stoked to see you stride through it!!

Do move to the next good place and forward.

JD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2014)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Since I moved I'm still unpacking stuff for the growroom.... Found these beans from over a at least a year or so ago. Finally popped em. No use of just sittin in the plastic... The two in the spear tube are Sour Blueberry from HSO (humbolt seed organization) View attachment 3203254View attachment 3203255


 That Goji has potential! Hope you get a female!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah I hate to hear that gigs, fucking sucks a big one. 
Truck through brother


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> That Goji has potential! Hope you get a female!


I know man same thing I was thinking. But either way I'd take the male happily too. I've done a lot if research on it because I want to cross it with this clone only cashmere I've had for years and I just so happen to loose my mom during this recent move, so I was like no need to hold on ... 

Lineage: (Snow lotus (afgooey x blockhead) x Nepali go kush (grass valley go kush)


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 14, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I am whacked to read this Giggs. I am very stoked to see you stride through it!!
> 
> Do move to the next good place and forward.
> 
> JD


Nothing gonna hold me down, I'll be back better then ever.

Just gonna have to chase down genetics again is the biggest thing....


----------



## papakush6 (Jul 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys it's been a shitty fucking few days, got raided and I've got quite a good idea who it was who ratted me out.
> 
> They took everything I had, I lost all my genetics, fucking everything is gone
> 
> ...


----------



## papakush6 (Jul 14, 2014)

that totally sux keep your head high don't they know it will not stop no matter what they do


----------



## papakush6 (Jul 14, 2014)

don't know u but hate the feds they wont stop it will b legal soon every where keep on trucking


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn bro really sorry to hear the bad news. Keep your head high


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nothing gonna hold me down, I'll be back better then ever.
> 
> Just gonna have to chase down genetics again is the biggest thing....


I think that we might be close enough to be worth driving to hook up.

I would love to help.

Keep it in mind.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 14, 2014)

I will bro, thanks.

Dirty mother fuckers. So I got my charges today. Trying to charge me with 400lbs, are you fucking kidding me. Maybe soil, plants and wet weight but no way I was moving that much...


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 14, 2014)

@ Giggles - I am sorry to hear of your recent visit from the feds. I hope the person who ratted you out gets whats coming to them.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2014)

bad shit giggles m8, im away for my soil today to get my dogs into the 6.5ltrs tomoz and then they will be under the 2 400s and working up for a quick flower..... 

also turning my veg room into diy nft and was wondering if this is what i would use to connect both my channels together and then the drain back to res off one of these 
http://www.plumbase.com/tprod109623/section2502/john-guest-speedfit-elbow-stem-10mm-x-15mm.html


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2014)

400lb, ffs. How many 600's where you running? around 100-200 lights or so then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2014)

Four hundred pounds of pot. come on you are actually a cartel posting as one dude aren't you!? 

That's fucked.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2014)

Me new tube has arrived she's a monster


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I will bro, thanks.
> 
> Dirty mother fuckers. So I got my charges today. Trying to charge me with 400lbs, are you fucking kidding me. Maybe soil, plants and wet weight but no way I was moving that much...


The feds are dirty SOB's. I got set up by my coke supplier and they put a camera in where he did all of his business. They then recorded all of our's and anybodies else's transactions. They then charged me with distributing the total amount that I have gotten from him over a 6 month period. At the time I was just getting 3-4 ounces a week and got charged with distributing over 5 kilo's. For you I hope it was state and not fed, I have a lot of unwanted experience with the feds and they don't just listen to snitches they almost always have a 3-6 month investigation tied to it. At the same time they exaggerate the amounts to such extreme you jump at the much less charge the offer. My thoughts are with you brotha, I like your attitude towards the whole ordeal.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 15, 2014)

I got my new hood put in last night and took the time to scrub down the flower room. I almost cried because I didn't check the plug first and got everything switched around before realizing it wouldn't work. Luckily I remembered there was another hidden plug in on 1 of my ballast that happened to work.

I also took clones and have my fingers crossed. My last to batches have been failures and I just put everything else into flower. I took 20 hoping for 10, pathetic, but I'm out of beans and am broke due to saving to get motor put into my vibe in 2 weeks. I think supchaka bad luck cloning from a couple of months ago came my way. I feet like I was just uselessly chopping my girls. I even went and tried taking a couple off a girl I put into flower 5 days ago, because once before I had issues and it was mentioned and worked.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2014)

Dam, best not post a pic of my clones then....I got one Deep Blue that rooted in a few days and just has the most insane rooty dangles you ever did see


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2014)

Instead some out of focus phone camera blurs>>

Dog droppings>

Last of the dog hanging now, thank fudge, I think my back was going to give in>>

And a pinky next to a dog baw, scritchity scratch

Dats all folks.
DST


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2014)

man i hope you weren't drinking that "cola" when trimming, reminds me of the bad times.

pot loooks nice though, WOOF.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2014)

Dog training....


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2014)

looks like it is gonna be an awesome one bob, dog s1?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> looks like it is gonna be an awesome one bob, dog s1?



tnx
not sure, I believe BX2


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> tnx
> not sure, I believe BX2


hard to tell on the pic but it looks immature to me, are you sure it's female because those are reg seeds aren't they?.

she looks really pretty, did you keep the top?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yea don I'm secretly a cartel but don't tell no one though 

And yea that's what I feel like I should of been running d, I had 5 6s but with what I was charged with I should of had way more....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> hard to tell on the pic but it looks immature to me, are you sure it's female because those are reg seeds aren't they?.
> 
> she looks really pretty, did you keep the top?


yea they're reg's, young
started 5 & 5, Dog , & Fireballs
tied em all down
not sexed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, 3 of 14 of the Berry Bubble seeds are pushing up through the soil (1.5 days germination so far):


----------



## supchaka (Jul 15, 2014)

My chemdog at 37 days or so.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2014)

Another 4 of the Berry Bubbles popped up out of the dirt since my last post:


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2014)

Right on doobs those beans are about 3yrs old now I think, I kept them in the fridge the whole time with a little rice. 
Thanks for sharing I'm looking forward to seeing them grow out,,, digits crossed for ya!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 15, 2014)

I hate this no growing bullshit....


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 15, 2014)

I got all ready to take some pics of my plants after thinking I had the camera issue figured out. I pulled it out and noticed I left it on the last time I transferred pictures to the PC. I was pretty bummed about it. So I put the battery on the charger and smoked a couple of bowls. I feel much better now, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Right on doobs those beans are about 3yrs old now I think, I kept them in the fridge the whole time with a little rice.
> Thanks for sharing I'm looking forward to seeing them grow out,,, digits crossed for ya!


Cool 
I think I see the dirt loosening up in a few other cups, so more sprouts are on the way.

The MTF beans are from 2009, so fingers are crossed on those.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2014)

The bloom room with just the 600 mh on
different strains and dates








cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 15, 2014)

Healthy growth COF.

My tent is very scrappy right now. I am trying to flower a 
couple of clone-onlys that are pretty weak. 

Learning...

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2014)

100% germination rate!

[email protected] Berry Bubble (?P x BnS)
[email protected] Matanuska Thunderfuck
[email protected] Dog S1


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Week 6

OG 18 (some mild light burn and potassium deficiency)

C99 (light burn and some potassium deficiency)


OG 18 (some light burn)


and the group shot under the 600w


Both the OGs threw some male parts in the shaded inner growth about week 2-3. one or 2 of the nanners had opened slightly. There wasn't much air circulation though... hope my buds aren't seeded too badly... though a few OG x C99 seeds don't sound too bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm currently redesigning my room, it's going to be much better and much more secure. I'm ready for this shit to be done and over so I can grow something other then catnip lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2014)

My b-day isn't until end of September, but I ordered my presents to myself early off amazon.com.
The DVD will be also used for a private screening in a theater pub during lunch/dinner with the wife.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 15, 2014)

Fucking great movie dude!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a couple pics my grow from this evening.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 15, 2014)

Is that cage around the outside to weave them in and out and do a vertical scrog dez?


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 15, 2014)

I also have a pic dump from my visit with Papakush6. I took a handful of pics while at his place.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Is that cage around the outside to weave them in and out and do a vertical scrog dez?


That was the original intention but I am so afraid of getting an outrageous electric bill from running the 1K for 18 hrs that I may flip them to 12/12 early. I may flip them this weekend.

I will probably tie the plants back to the screen but not as much as I originally intended.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 15, 2014)

These are more of the Papakush6's plants in flower. They are a little over 7 weeks right now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking great movie dude!!!!


One of my favorite non-sci-fi flicks ever


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 15, 2014)

my plants lost track of what they are put two inone pot they both turned female some im goingto trans plant they should do fine.. so happy to be able to share I haven't been able to in a long time! no camera but those seedligns are mexi X extrema..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 15, 2014)

@dababydroman : I stressed the hell out of the last plant from your bean (Mex Sat x JTR) andl let it grow long to get some selfed seeds from her.
She was a nice & dark red, so hoping that pheno is in some of the seeds. 
I have about 15 from that plant, and all the seeds are a dark red/purple with black stripes.
The last plant had a nice berry/cherry taste and a fruity smell, too.
Will post pics of the seeds later, here in the 600 and over in Mohican's "*Seed Pictures*" thread.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 15, 2014)

All this bud porn is making me sad, the talk about beans is even more depressing. 

Oh well, just keep positive giggles you will get through this...


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That was the original intention but I am so afraid of getting an outrageous electric bill from running the 1K for 18 hrs that I may flip them to 12/12 early. I may flip them this weekend.
> 
> I will probably tie the plants back to the screen but not as much as I originally intended.


It will bve worth it though Dez, an extra week or so will do wonders for end yield. And you'll be wondering when harvesting why you hadn't run them a bit longer on 18hrs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry giggles.
Been many months since I grew, so am stoked.
But always bummed when one of the good guys gets popped.
I'm sure the faerie will be quite busy when you're able to get back to it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sorry giggles.
> Been many months since I grew, so am stoked.
> But always bummed when one of the good guys gets popped.
> I'm sure the faerie will be quite busy when you're able to get back to it.


Haha no reason to be sorry, just sucks. They took away the one thing I loved almost as much as my family.

A fucking plant, it's so stupid how we are treated over a plant. 

My boys are still recovering from them kicking the door in...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

I finally decided to take another bold step into the 21st Century and open a twitter account.
So, if anybody does the twitter-thing, I'm @DougBensonsEyes over there (or: Doug_Bensons_Eyes).
Just will be offering cannabis-induced insight and stoned observations, and posting photoshop'd pics of stoner-related things as time goes by (I finally have my graphics tablet re-attached to my computer  ).


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2014)

Doobie... you are having entirely too much fun on twitter.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

It's the weed talkin'


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's a fun 'article' 
http://www.vice.com/read/bums?Contentpage=-1


----------



## budolskie (Jul 16, 2014)

Well finally got the dogs potted up, now time to work on my diy nft while the other dogs root
 

Quick veg as want them Down end 
September to start an xmas run


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 16, 2014)

Had to relocate my 3 girls for a few days what do you guys think? Is been a couple weeks since I've posted though.


----------



## Smkweeed (Jul 16, 2014)

Can I join I'm on my first ever indoor grow. 20 days into flowering. They look kinda small to me but I'm a noob. Northern lights x skunk x2 white widow x critical x2


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

welcome smkweed, nice looking plants you have, great job for anybody never mind a noob.

if you are happy with your results maybe try some more exotic strains on your next grow, there has been a lot of progress made in the cannabis genepool since those strains were released.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn what a long thread!

Well this is my first grow with HPS, I've got 3 of these beasts set up with cheap reflectors!


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

it's long, but it's also got a good bit of girth to it NLG,  some good stuff to be had in the 600 if you ever have a spare minute.

3 600's hey, looks who's doing it big!


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh this is 5 times as big as anything I've attempted before... my last grow was 360W LED so no idea what to expect LOL


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

expect bigger buds and more of them, lots more lol.

cross lighting, cross lighting, cross lighting, i shall say again in case you missed it

*CROSS LIGHTING*

I LOVE IT


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> *CROSS LIGHTING*
> 
> I LOVE IT


what


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

cross lighting: the point where two lights overlap, it's where i find my best buds. 
you can't get it from a one light grow


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> cross lighting: the point where two lights overlap, it's where i find my best buds.
> you can't get it from a one light grow


Sorry to disappoint, I've actually got 3x 4x4' flowering tents, each with a 600 and a monster plant in a 5gal!

My 360W LED in another 4x4 is actually 2x180 side by side though 

Then I have my 120w LED 4x4 veg tent, yeh it's actually more than enough!


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

well that's a shame, running it all together is more simple and in my opinion more effective but i have also ran multiple tents in the past to compensate for summer temperatures. any pics of your set up?.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 16, 2014)

I took my tent apart anyone have any diagram on how I could set up two lights in my tent one 600 and one 250 I have a ac sunleaves reflector and a cool tube I'm in a 4x2x7 and one 4" fan one 6" fan another lower cfm 6" fan and a box window fan if any of you guys could help me that would be great


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well it looks like I might catch a break, attorney called and they messed up on the paperwork.

Looks like they kicked my door in before they officially even had the warrant, unlawful search and seizure.

God keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn, that would be sweet, giggles!
Sending positive vibes that they drop it for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2014)

ahhh your fortunes have changed Don Gigglioni! fingers crossed for you man


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah that's sounds awesome gigs!


@Enwhysea 
That's allot of light for 8sq feet, IMO. With just the 600 you'd be getting 75w a sq foot, that's more than enough. The biggest thing is that's not the greatest footprint for one light. What "I" would do is put the 600 on a light rail (mover) and use the other light for veg. Just my thoughts, hope it helps.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2014)

tray of *fortune teller *for you giggs.........
 speedy outcome for you..


----------



## dy0nz (Jul 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> tray of *fortune teller *for you giggs.........
> View attachment 3205106 speedy outcome for you..


how many plants is in that bunch? lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2014)

dy0nz said:


> how many plants is in that bunch? lol


9 1gal(i think) pots.
 

was gonna put in a drip system,but ima save that for next time on the 3x3 trays..these are under a 315 watt LEC...lil light is kicking ass.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well they gave my car back so I guess that's a good thing! Wahoo!

Wanna give my lights and plants back to assholes...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you have a grow thread that I can subscribe to @genuity ?


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you have a grow thread that I can subscribe to @genuity ?


ima be keeping track of some things in this old thread.......https://www.rollitup.org/t/genuitys-laidback-garden.327833/


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah that's sounds awesome gigs!
> 
> 
> @Enwhysea
> That's allot of light for 8sq feet, IMO. With just the 600 you'd be getting 75w a sq foot, that's more than enough. The biggest thing is that's not the greatest footprint for one light. What "I" would do is put the 600 on a light rail (mover) and use the other light for veg. Just my thoughts, hope it helps.


That sounds like a great idea I just don't have the cash for a light mover at the moment and what do you mean by greatest footprint? Are you saying the ac reflector I'm currently using isn't spreading the light enough ?


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

you have plants growing in your lights gen, mad skills mate!.

giggles, i would love for you to get off on a technicality, maybe even an apology or lawsuit perhaps. stay high brother, you got anything to smoke?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> you have plants growing in your lights gen, mad skills mate!.
> 
> giggles, i would love for you to get off on a technicality, maybe even an apology or lawsuit perhaps. stay high brother, you got anything to smoke?


That's what my attorney is shooting for. I'd love to be able to sue those assholes for damages, shits right right now and it sucks...

Oh and no I ain't got nothing that's what makes it even worse.


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

if i were a few thousand km closer i would be more inclined to offer you some of mine, i don't fancy taking on uncle sam too though!  no local members you chat to on here, it's all about paying it forward now


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 16, 2014)

that's whats up doobs! glad to know those genetics are being preserved.. even if you don't get the red pheno again im sure you find some pretty cool other phenos.. ima have to send you some more stuff i think I still havee original seeds if you want to do some search for that pheno .. and got some other stuff I got a lot of that you should try


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea ghb I'm sure something will come up. My cousin just brought me a few canna cookies so I'm thankful for that. Yea wish we were closer lol.

I don't blame yea on not wanting to take him on, he's a real mother fucker, well at least his cousins are...

But fingers crossed I can turn this around on them and maybe even some kind of settlement, that shit is gonna be with my kids the rest of their lives.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> well that's a shame, running it all together is more simple and in my opinion more effective but i have also ran multiple tents in the past to compensate for summer temperatures. any pics of your set up?.


As you wish  See below. For more pics of the veg setup click the link on my sig.

It's more because I'm renting and growing in different rooms, I have to be able to take it all down in under an hour alone, in case the landlord sends another person to do maintenance or wants to do another bloody inspection! And it's not like I can just drill holes in the ceiling 



whodatnation said:


> Yeah that's sounds awesome gigs!
> 
> 
> @Enwhysea
> That's allot of light for 8sq feet, IMO. With just the 600 you'd be getting 75w a sq foot, that's more than enough. The biggest thing is that's not the greatest footprint for one light. What "I" would do is put the 600 on a light rail (mover) and use the other light for veg. Just my thoughts, hope it helps.


I can't really afford a light mover that would be great though, my veg tent is 120w LED with 6 bushy plants and 7 more clones inside


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

It's about 4 weeks into flowering, I have made various fuck ups along the way as you can see but all good now, most of the fan leaves have started to die since I took the pics 2 days ago 

Yeh they were supposed to all be 4ft in diameter, but there was a delay getting some of my equipment so they had to share tents for a while, I had to end veg a bit early.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

@jimmer6577 check yo email bro


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> That sounds like a great idea I just don't have the cash for a light mover at the moment and what do you mean by greatest footprint? Are you saying the ac reflector I'm currently using isn't spreading the light enough ?


Pretty much every reflector has a square footprint, your layout is a rectangle. Not a bit problem at all, I'm just a perfectionist when it comes to growing,,, quite OCD.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Pretty much every reflector has a square footprint, your layout is a rectangle. Not a bit problem at all, I'm just a perfectionist when it comes to growing,,, quite OCD.


Yeah the cheapest light mover on ebay is $330. It just doesn't make any sense buying one especially with a square tent, I'd rather spend the cash on more 600 HPS kits($130), tents (4x4 $125) and electricity!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a good one for less than $150 and it comes with a 10rpm motor and a 6-ft rail (takes 45-secs to travel 6-ft).
*eastwesthydro.com*
Really fast service, too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's a direct link to the light rail

*http://eastwesthydro.com/grow-lights/light-movers-hangers/gualala-robotics/gualala-robotics-light-rail-35-complete-10-rpm-kit-710135





*


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks man, that's better but I'm in Australia so I'd still be looking at another $100 to ship 5 pounds from the states, so like $250 all up.

I always have to pay the fucking island continent tax here, some way or another  Even for property, in one of the lowest population density countries in the world!

So by 3.5 does that mean the max length is 3.5'?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm kinda, you know, totally bummed that I missed a glorious opportunity a little while ago when the cute chick behind the counter of the UPS Store commented on my t-shirt (The Dude as Vitruvian Man).
She glances up and looks at it, smiles and says. "_*Nice shirt!*_"
I smile and say thanks, get my mail and walk out to the car.
As soon as I sat down in the car I realized what a major faux pas I had committed!
I should have answered her with: "_*Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.*_"

I must be slipping in my old age...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Pretty much every reflector has a square footprint, your layout is a rectangle. Not a bit problem at all, I'm just a perfectionist when it comes to growing,,, quite OCD.


I think that's an understatement...

But hey show your girls love and they will love you in return


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

Northern Lights Grower said:


> Thanks man, that's better but I'm in Australia so I'd still be looking at another $100 to ship 5 pounds from the states, so like $250 all up.
> 
> I always have to pay the fucking island continent tax here, some way or another  Even for property, in one of the lowest population density countries in the world!
> 
> So by 3.5 does that mean the max length is 3.5'?


Yeah, you'll be paying a dear cost over there for grow equipment.
Too bad, too, since you are so close to the source of manufacturing.

The "3.5" means like "mk. 3.5"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2014)

i am back guys hope everyone is good. had to have a tech come out and fix the cable at the pole to get the net working. shit is slower with the new company and is like $17 higher a month. well the move went good girls had a long spell in the moving boxes, but made it fine. had a smaller yield on the cherry puffs then i would have liked, but that is how it goes. i did get some fire smoke and next time i run it it will do much better. thaey were in a 55 gal drum for like a week before i got the wiring done. i have a lot more room to work with, so i am going to build an octagon when i get back from vacation. i will get some pics up before i leave saturday. happy birthday Who your was the next post after it shut my crap down and packed it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

Good to see you back online, Doc , and glad the move went well for you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks how has it been? been a lot of work but i like the new place. landlord has his own life and is cool. been putting in gardens and unpacking. can not wait to sit by the pool and be lazy for a week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2014)

G cherry puffs are right man. smell and taste like cherry bottle caps kind of a sweet cherry, and is fire man. the #2 is my keeper and i cant wait to see what the clone yields when i dont fubar the grow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

I've got the backyard half whipped into shape and will be doing an outdoor run. Won't be a very long veg time, but should do okay if the bugs can be controlled.
Sounds like the new place is going to be a whole lot better than the previous one.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a direct link to the light rail
> 
> *http://eastwesthydro.com/grow-lights/light-movers-hangers/gualala-robotics/gualala-robotics-light-rail-35-complete-10-rpm-kit-710135
> 
> ...


Hey doobie wouldn't 6 ft be too long for my tent as its only 4ft at its longest ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2014)

sounds like you got it going on doobie. i have some clones i am going to put out when i get back. still have the ten in miss. going. hope they are doing good i am going to miss the trip out there this month. will be aug before i see them.


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey doobie wouldn't 6 ft be too long for my tent as its only 4ft at its longest ?


"The 3.5 can scale down to fit even the smallest garden."


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

So how far away should I hang my 600s from the top of my plants? It's winter my temps are very low.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

Northern Lights Grower said:


> So how far away should I hang my HPS from the top of my plants? It's winter my temps are very low.


20 inches is about the closest you will wan to go with a 600


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey doobie wouldn't 6 ft be too long for my tent as its only 4ft at its longest ?


The rail comes in two sections, each (_**corrected for accuracy*_) ***_3.5 ft long_.
So when a hood or cool tube or wing is dangling beneath it, it will easily cover a 4-ft long path fully.
It has adjustable stops that are used on each end to control the length of travel for any user's needs.
It can even support multiple lights (up to four) if a person needs the sun indoors.
But that requires buying the light hanger kits & arms (low cost, thankfully).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> sounds like you got it going on doobie. i have some clones i am going to put out when i get back. still have the ten in miss. going. hope they are doing good i am going to miss the trip out there this month. will be aug before i see them.


Sounds extra good 
Always hate the hassle & slowdown on the grows when it comes to relocating.
Glad your barrel ladies survived 

(I know it's actually a drum, but "barrel lady" sounds cooler)


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

This waiting game sucks....


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> This waiting game sucks....


I find smoking some of the previous harvest passes the time nicely


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2014)

Shit is popping off great to see you again Doc! Just getting back to the boards and finally made the move and am in N. Cali, the promis land.
Sorry for the spam y'all.

If memory serves correct the 3.5 with 2 rails comes out to 7ft total so only 3.5ft a rail,,, one and a motor would be perfect for a 4ft tent (and more), just use a simple wood 2x4 frame to hold it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

You are correct, my good man!
The rail is 7-ft long with both sections.
I blame the ganja...

... again.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 17, 2014)

Well had to turn 1 of the 400mh off as temps were upto 30 and put all circulation fans on full power moved the plants to the other side closer to the intake


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 17, 2014)

I gave my ladies a haircut.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 17, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Shit is popping off great to see you again Doc! Just getting back to the boards and finally made the move and am in N. Cali, the promis land.
> Sorry for the spam y'all.
> 
> If memory serves correct the 3.5 with 2 rails comes out to 7ft total so only 3.5ft a rail,,, one and a motor would be perfect for a 4ft tent (and more), just use a simple wood 2x4 frame to hold it.


So I got my tent set back up I finally installed my carbon filter I know its supposed to be at the top of the tent but I just didn't have the room to make it all work without to many bends in the ducting but I guess the way I have it set up now works just fine temps didn't go over 81* last night and I set my timer to 12 12 I have 4 clones in the aerogarden all have rooted and I'm just wandering will the light change affect them at all ?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2014)

the haircut was a bad idea. Your fan leaves are like solar panels that collect energy for your plant. Removing them takes away a source of growth.


cof


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> the haircut was a bad idea. Your fan leaves are like solar panels that collect energy for your plant. Removing them takes away a source of growth.
> 
> 
> cof


I've been easing back on the nutes as the ec has been rising, and as a result most of the fans were starting to yellow anyway as they always do in this stage of flowering, all yellowing leaves and fan leaves the size of my head do is block light.

Plus I saw some brown hairs so I though maybe herm, but there's definitely no beans on these plants after trimming them, they're just making more progress than I thought.

So usually I would do this around week 6 not week 5, a little early this time. I know it's pretty controversial lol.

I'll update back later with the results.


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2014)

cheesy joint


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 17, 2014)

What cheese is this as I'm currently running dinafem cheese


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2014)

i'm not sure where it originated but i got it from a friend who got it from a friend etc, it could be the original exodus cut or some other variety, all i know is that it is at least a decade old, i've had her for four years and it's basically my bottom bitch.

i hope you get a cheesy pheno, my exp in the past with cheese from seed have been terrible.

edit: i smoked half a that joint last night, woke up this morning and i left the patio door wide open all night, fucking stoner! think i'll roll a fresh one as this is a bit stale now.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

Haha I've done that shit ghb

Yea I've had bad experience with cheese from seed as well. Ran bunch of dinafem cheese and they were all shit


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I've done that shit ghb
> 
> Yea I've had bad experience with cheese from seed as well. Ran bunch of dinafem cheese and they were all shit


 It's a clone from seed that I cut earlier this year I had to cut it early so I'm not sure what kinds pheno it's gonna be. But I also have a freebie from nirvana looks like a sativa but idk what it is smells piney though


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I've done that shit ghb
> 
> Yea I've had bad experience with cheese from seed as well. Ran bunch of dinafem cheese and they were all shit


Hey giggles I haven't read back far enough but what happened so to you bro with the PO-PO


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

Heh, a new Weird Al parody:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

Their first taste of the outdoors...


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 17, 2014)

Anybody else notice this in the suggested videos after that parody? I think it's funny that someone actually took the time to produce this piece of shite song. The video is kind of funny though.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Their first taste of the outdoors...
> 
> View attachment 3206094


I really really wish I had done an outdoor plot this year....

Especially now lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

I put them in a shaded condo to get them more comfortable:

 


And 6 bags of soil waiting... waiting...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Anybody else notice this in the suggested videos after that parody? I think it's funny that someone actually took the time to produce this piece of shite song. The video is kind of funny though.


I saw it, too, but didn't watch it until you mentioned it..
Well made, but it's not the way I celebrate the 4th.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

I also find it ironic that they censored the name of the song in print.
Real Americans don't believe in censorship, especially when it comes to Rock & Roll.
But that's the dipsticks at collegehumor for ya.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2014)

Loves me some ocean forest!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

Well since it's Thursday and all....

#TBT
 
I will rise again.....


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 17, 2014)

Doobie brother your seedlings are stretching, I think they need more light!

Well for veg led is awesome... 120w of blue led in a 4ft tent and the plants are still bushy, see the blue photo I posted! Flowering I've had pretty shit yields under 360w, like under 200g, but all my setups under those were pretty noob, I was hand watering, had some brown roots, didn't veg long enough, I only built the DWC buckets mid last grow so this is the first REAL setup I've really had so far, but I still didn't veg long enough argh I'm so impatient lol.

So veg, definitely, flowering, yet to be determined for me.

Just beware of those ripoff 'premium' LED brands, and ebay/alibaba sellers lieing about the 'actual draw', get a power consumption meter and make sure you didn't get ripped off after buying, if it's not as advertised send that shit back and get a refund.

If the individual LEDs are less than '3W' each (they draw closer to 2w) don't bother, they will have shit penetration. I'm going to buy white LEDs next time I have a gazillion dollars lying around with 10% other spectrums, colour may be more efficient but they're a PITA to work under in the grow room under and take photos etc.

The main advantage of LEDs is they don't create a lot a heat, so you can grow with hardly any ventilation or in a crazy hot summer during the day and there won't be any issues. You can also hang them very close to the plants. And they last longer than HPS bulbs, so they pay for themselves in 2-3 years factoring in electricity.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Loves me some ocean forest!


me to...me to..

is that some lucky dog doobie?
if so,love that to..


nice shot giggs.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

GG mom

 

You will be missed girl...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

Northern Lights Grower said:


> Doobie brother your seedlings are stretching, I think they need more light!
> 
> Well for veg led is awesome... 120w of blue led in a 4ft tent and the plants are still bushy, see the blue photo I posted! Flowering I've had pretty shit yields under 360w, like under 200g, but all my setups under those were pretty noob, I was hand watering, had some brown roots, didn't veg long enough, I only built the DWC buckets mid last grow so this is the first REAL setup I've really had so far, but I still didn't veg long enough argh I'm so impatient lol.
> 
> ...


They stretched through the night.
In the shade outside is as much as they can take at this early part of their lives. And it's still way more than I could easily give them with my T-12 array that I use for indoor stuff.
The trunks will be buried in fresh dirt during the first up-canning, so new roots & air roots will sprout out of the trunks, and the plant will be "shorter".
I'm going to be doing this grow with no power consumption for lights, or ac, or fans.
Backyard, outdoors from start to finish, seedlings to dankitude.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> me to...me to..
> 
> is that some lucky dog doobie?
> if so,love that to..
> ...


There are [email protected] Dog S1 sprouts in there.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> me to...me to..
> 
> is that some lucky dog doobie?
> if so,love that to..
> ...


Ah!
I think you meant Lucky Frog?
Just some FFOF and some Black Gold Natural Organic


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2014)

hahahahaha..

 
i seen them colors and was think it was some of this..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

That's some tight marketing skillz them guys have!


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2014)

tell me about it....that's what i grew my dog in....blig,bling..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2014)

@DST - Did you know anybody on the plane that was shot down?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2014)

need me some of that G i have a dog killing it in the led garden. have some nice blue pits as well. i will be building a vert octagon with the old room at work when i get back.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2014)

I know I've posted this before but I always gotta rep LED 's when they come up in topic! This light pulls 100 watts and will veg a 4x4 area easily. They may not grow as fast as say a more powerful light but if you got a little time to spare (which u should) they'll do just great.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been at this god damn convention center for 6 hours and I can't find a good spot to smoke this joint! Too many fucking people here!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I've been at this god damn convention center for 6 hours and I can't find a good spot to smoke this joint! Too many fucking people here!


Family restroom? The ones where you can lock the door...


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 17, 2014)

supchaka said:


> They may not grow as fast as say a more powerful light


I'll have to disagree with you there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

Finishing up their first day in the sun, and their 2nd day of life.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Family restroom? The ones where you can lock the door...


It's over and now I can just say fuck it and go to the parking lot.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

supchaka said:


> It's over and now I can just say fuck it and go to the parking lot.


Tada see good things do come to those who wait hahah

So my friend brought me an 8th of some strawberry diesel, shits good but not 80 an 8th good. Holy fuck I miss growing and it's only been 2 weeks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 17, 2014)

At least you have some tokage, but damn! 80 an 8th!


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

@Mo, no I didn't as far as I am aware, very shocking indeed. What I find incredible is that airlines like KLM have been intentionally avoiding the area, while other airlines like MH were still flying over it....crazy.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

Heres some lucky dog.....

still hanging>


Peace, DST


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 18, 2014)

The shot down jet reminds me of the first 15 seconds of this:


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

I have flown Malaysian airlines a few times, as have others in my family, and I always thought they were a great airline....not quite up with Singapore airlines (who incidently have the highest majority of millionaire air hostesses) but ffs, who was thinking their flight plan up whilst all other airlines where avoiding the MZ's!


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Finishing up their first day in the sun, and their 2nd day of life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206502


calling your bluff doobie! what happened to no electricity usage hey?! next you'll be telling us that fan was pointing inwards!

all the lies and conspiracies, can't stand no more!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 18, 2014)

Would this work for capillary matting do yous lads think 
It's underlay for the wooden floor


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 18, 2014)

Got my girls back in the tent! And my girl ready for her bikini show tomorrow. I also started flowering two days ago so let's see how I do this time around. With the girls and my girl lol


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

based on the fact that underlay shouldn't really get wet, I wouldn't have thought so Budolskie......fuk, you Geordies are as tight as us Scots, lmfao...

Enwhysea, good luck for all your ladies!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got up early this morning to harvest some girls. Here's 1 dog already hanging


Here's some of what I'm getting ready to chop. 
And here's an ECSD that I got as a clone from a friend that is suppose to be the original. I don't know but it smells and looks a lot like the 2 dogs next to it. If it wasn't for the fact that it didn't like the same feedings the dogs did, I would truly think he messed up and gave me the dog back thinking it was his bomb ecsd.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2014)

DST said:


> Heres some lucky dog.....
> View attachment 3206557
> still hanging>
> View attachment 3206558
> ...


Look for the long line of people at The Grey Area.

I see volumn has progressed from paper bags to boxes. Beautiful and bountiful harvest.


cof.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks, cof just trying to dial it in, you know how it goes, constant tweaks. This round is looking good and down to just 5 dogs and the 2 deep blues, been thinking of chaning the name of that to RijBena. (with the IJ from Dutch, so as not to piss off the people from the Ribena company, lol).

And Jimmer, that ECSD sure does have the structure (no surprises there really) of the dog.

Just finished cleaning the room out for the next lot of puppies. Just pondering about the soil and whether or not to just repot them back in the same pots as the last run......or am I just being lazy.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2014)

DST said:


> Thanks, cof just trying to dial it in, you know how it goes, constant tweaks. This round is looking good and down to just 5 dogs and the 2 deep blues, been thinking of chaning the name of that to RijBena. (with the IJ from Dutch, so as not to piss off the people from the Ribena company, lol).
> 
> And Jimmer, that ECSD sure does have the structure (no surprises there really) of the dog.
> 
> ...


Plop them pups in the same pots. No till ROLS for ya!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2014)

idk....i myself would go with new soil,..or break up that old soil real good.
nothing like fresh soil mix.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah my thoughts are completely opposite lol. I think some good rols beats fresh all day haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2014)

Well only one way to find out


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2014)

yea,i got a few pots of LOS & rols......right now,so far i like the LOS way(for some plants)..

but i'm running earth buckets right now,and they are doing the damn thing.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 18, 2014)

What does ROLS mean? I get the LOS one.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 18, 2014)

Taking a smoke break from trimming and figured I throw some shots up of my girls in flower and my new hood in place.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> What does ROLS mean? I get the LOS one.


*Recycled Organic Living Soil..*


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> What does ROLS mean? I get the LOS one.



Recycled organic living soil. Just keeping the microbe activity up and reusing your soil instead of buying new. Amending it here and there. After a while the soil does the work for you, just water. I've only fed twice so far on my plants.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Gen! I should have been able to figure that out but whatever, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 18, 2014)

I use FFOF soil and will typically only feed in flower. It's got enough to keep plants happy for some time before they need anything.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2014)

NYC, you girl has already won in my opinion.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> calling your bluff doobie! what happened to no electricity usage hey?! next you'll be telling us that fan was pointing inwards!
> 
> all the lies and conspiracies, can't stand no more!


I don't bluff 
It was 70f outside, and 81f inside at 9pm (sunset-ish).
It was pointed inward, sucking cool night air in.
You can tell by the angles of the shadows.
And there are no stars in the sky because I airbrushed them out so they wouldn't be distracting.
No.
I lied.
There was no backyard, no sun or lawn or trees.
It was all staged up on a movie set by Stanley Kubrik..
All the props you see in the pic were made of extruded polystyrene, balsa wood and papier-mâché, smoke and mirrors.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2014)

Made a mini-greenhouse for the yinglings:


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> NYC, you girl has already won in my opinion.


She's nervous but I just picked up some GSC to change all that!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 18, 2014)

A friend of mine from H.S. does those shows. I think it's bad ass for ladies to be that confident in themselves. So often it's the other way, and I find self loathing so unattractive.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I don't bluff
> It was 70f outside, and 81f inside at 9pm (sunset-ish).
> It was pointed inward, sucking cool night air in.
> You can tell by the angles of the shadows.
> ...


my mates step son qualified as a Plasterer and with his Dad's connections is getting into Pinewood studios to do set making...those guys earns $$$$$ per day, it's the biz to be in (if you know someone who knows someone)....but as we all know, it ain't what you know, it's who you know that counts.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hell yea it is d!

I'd still be in the clink if I didn't know people lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2014)

That'd be a dream job, for sure!
Nepotism rocks, but Pinewood does some amazing work, so you definitely have to be on your game to hang with them.
So lucky to start your career at such a place. He'll finish his plastering education at the feet of Masters, and learn so much more beyond laying out mud.


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2014)

DST said:


> Thanks, cof just trying to dial it in, you know how it goes, constant tweaks. This round is looking good and down to just 5 dogs and the 2 deep blues, been thinking of chaning the name of that to RijBena. (with the IJ from Dutch, so as not to piss off the people from the Ribena company, lol).


perfect name, whenever i smoked a joint of that it was pure blackcurrant, a fried took a toke of my pure joint (he normally smokes with tobacco) he coughed up half a lung and then said it tasted like he had drank ribena neat!. the hash tastes exactly like halls soothers blackcurrant, almost menthol-ish


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

@doobie, my mate bought him a place in London, he's a really nice lad but no Einstein, finished his plastering and bingo, he'll be "set" (pardon the pun) for life, no doubt...and good luck to him.

@ghb, yeh, I would say its more neat ribena than the stuff you get in a wee cardboard drink thing (just had a joint of one so my ENGELS is niet zo goed, lol). I also thought Blackcurrant strepsils type vibe to it. Anyway, off to get roast chcken from the local "beir tuin".....doei!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2014)

his pots are small. you need like 5 gal for it to work right. i had a 6, 7, and 10 gallon for mine. i am not putting them in the octagon it will be all 2 gal grow bags.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 18, 2014)

I took some pics while the light was foo earlier. Sorry for the poor quality. The last pic is of the chemdog I picked up from Supchaka earlier in the week.
  
EDIT: I noticed that little pile of dirt and hydroton in that last pic and have since cleaned it up


----------



## budolskie (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I'm going to pot my Extrema up tomorrow and put in the tent with dogs hopefully it is a she, 
It's a cut from the main pip as I let that slack a bit il get a few pics up tomorrow as I pot it up


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 18, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I took some pics while the light was foo earlier. Sorry for the poor quality. The last pic is of the chemdog I picked up from Supchaka earlier in the week.
> View attachment 3207015 View attachment 3207016 View attachment 3207017


i have a headband pheno that looks just like chakas cut of your. about to harvest soon like today seeing shes a week or 2 over due. pure grilled onion smell. ill post a pic of her


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 18, 2014)

The new cat (Twilight) was checking out the grow room while I was in there tying plants back towards the screen. She's a pretty funny little cat that seems to have chosen me as the one who's lap she always needs to be on. I didn't even get the 1st sentence typed before she jumped up here. She does lay on my wife's but not if I'm around, lol. I tried to get pics with my phone but they turned out terrible because of the HPS.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 18, 2014)

said fuck it and went and chopped. ill grab a pic of mom at my friends
mom is yr old 3 leaf freak like urs
here are my pics
now during trimming theres a heavy cleaner smell..piney


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 18, 2014)

some cats scare me

i went to visit family in nigeria in 07' they believe cats can spit and if it gets u in the eye you go blind so few people there have cats. i tried explaining to them but my mom told me to stop lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 18, 2014)

Iv'e never heard of that before. Seems like a strange thing to believe, IMO. Kind of funny too


----------



## Northern Lights Grower (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm gona crash this site soon with all the likes I'm giving


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> perfect name, whenever i smoked a joint of that it was pure blackcurrant, a fried took a toke of my pure joint (he normally smokes with tobacco) he coughed up half a lung and then said it tasted like he had drank ribena neat!. the hash tastes exactly like halls soothers blackcurrant, almost menthol-ish


Thats an almost spot on description of the BP ive decided to keep, the tiny little pheno


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2014)

I am breaking our newfound code of silence with baby pics:
I'm keeping them in the garage with no lights on during the night, and it's pitch black in there, so very little night time stretch.
And was glad to see almost no daytime stretch thanks to the diffuse light inside the greenhut (not quite a house, so...).
Growing weed with sunlight instead of HPS...
... it's, it's weird, it's just not natural!!!

Pics taken right before sunset (9:30pm).
Tray #1...
The two runts are ones who weren't planted properly and expended most of their original energy reserve trying to get the root oriented and dug in enough to raise the seed part up out of the soil. They didn't have enough mojo on their own, so I performed 2 shell-ectomies after they were dug out and replanted. So they're almost a day behind or more in development.
The runt on the left is a Dog S1, and the runt in the rear is an MTF.
The rest in the tray are Berry Bubble, from our man whodatnation...



And this one is LST'ing itself (due to the mega stretch from the 1st day, inside, behind glass, and out of direct sunlight... lesson learned)...




Tray #2
More of a mix of the three strains....



And a close-up view of a Berry Bubble...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm, just realized that the first pair of leaves were grown entirely today, as there were only cotyledon leaves this morning, and tiny nubs of serrated leaves threatening to appear.
Full spectrum light... gotta love it.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 19, 2014)

Here my Extrema ready for the 6.5 and 400mh showing a preflower I neglected the main pip but took this cut before I binned it... fingers crossed it's s she


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2014)

i love those extremas so short and squat .. even the males are like that. the one i had anyway


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like we'll have warm weather for th enext week or so (with plenty thunderstorms thrown in the mix). It's over 31 here today so I'll probalby wait to put the Dogs into the kennel until later on. The 5 on the right are going indoors to flower. Possibly the Dog Mum, not sure yet.....oh, and I just potted them into the same pots as I used the last time, just dug out the central root ball and hey presto, jobs a good un. Topped them up with some soil, gave them a watering and a foliar feed last night...they are looking like lankey supermodels for sure (perfect for my vertical cab!)


----------



## budolskie (Jul 19, 2014)

Just been put the Extrema in the new home and noticed what I think could be a cut from the scottie dog or og larry in there. I have one in here still so it's one or the other as it's symmetrical growth here a pic 
 
Extrema is bottom right


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

the tag says dog but the leaves don't, to me anyway......... should be fun finding out


----------



## budolskie (Jul 19, 2014)

Dog? I put on the tag haha but they are from pips al get a snap of the other in couple hours see if u think that's more doggish


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2014)

Doesn't look too doglike to me either Bud.


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

some crazy serrations on the leaves, they are almost separate fingers as opposed to one whole leaf.

larry og would be my guess but then i have seen the selfed pips from the scotty dog show more sativa-ish leaves


----------



## budolskie (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is the other cut from pip which is either the scottie or og


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

looks more dog to me, maybe the cuttings just went a bit funny in the propagator, i have seen it before, looks different to the other plant though doesnt it


----------



## budolskie (Jul 19, 2014)

Ii the 3 are from an og larry a scottie dog and the Extrema which I know what one that is haha, il take that other along next couple days and pot her up hopefully I can flip a week today


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

well if your dog is like mine, flipped at 12" it will end up 36" so flip any time you like, support them properly and you can get some incredible weight from such skinny looking plants.

if you let them finish properly i think you would have better results than vegging longer if you catch my drift, a lot of the weight goes on at the end.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2014)

Fucking score I just remembered I had some trim saved away at my friends house!

He just called me, looks like I'm gonna be making some oil and a few other things, wahoo things are looking up on this end!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Good news there, giggles


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> A friend of mine from H.S. does those shows. I think it's bad ass for ladies to be that confident in themselves. So often it's the other way, and I find self loathing so unattractive.


I used to do male thong shows.
But the mall cops kept arresting me.
I mean, WTF!?!? 
It was in a _*strip*_ mall, for Pete's sake! 
Duh!
Something about "_indecent exposure_" or some shit.
Trumped up fucking charges...
I was decently exposed!
I was *WAY* decently exposed!

( _*All right*, ladies! *Drop* your dongs and *grab* your bongs! *It's wakey-bakey time!!!* Move *IT*! Move *IT*! Move *IT*!_  )


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 19, 2014)

Some pics of the veg area at my buddy's place. All of the clones I got from Supchaka are in there except the Chemdog. There's some Pre 98 bubba in there, Cherry Pie, MK Ultra and Chaka's All Star.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice selection, dez 
Love me some Pre 98 Bubba


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, me too and I owe it to Chaka. He totally hooked me up by gifting me 12 clones total. It will make my second run happen in the room as I plan to veg these for a couple of weeks before bringing them over here. There should be room to veg them where they are now until then.

I haven't yet decided if I'm going to clone the Hericheese again or not. I will take cuts from the female Peacocks and the Chemdog to keep them going. Everything else is up ion the air at the moment.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

They look nice & happy


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you. I've been checking in on them once each day. Making sure they were cool with coming out of the dome and stuff. So far so good and the reveg MK plants look good too. They didn't have nearlyu the root structure when I checked as the Chakas All stars did. Those were a little root bound I think and should green up good now that they can stretch out a bit in the new pots.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2014)

So it's looking like God is working in my favor.

My attorney told me on Friday that he has spoke with the DA and as much as they aren't wanting to it looks like they are going to have to drop charges as the warrant was issued after I was already in custody which in return made my paperwork not served in 72 hours and the whole search and seizure was done without a warrant. 

I'll know more for sure next week, but please God let this work


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2014)

Howdy doody.

All @ 4 weeks and a couple of days 12/12.
Not quite as healthy as I'd like but I've been slacking to be honest
Still, steady away........

*Exo x Dreamtime.
    

Exo.
 

Tent.
  

*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Dang, giggles, that would be sweet!
Fingers are still crossed for you, brother...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey good to see ya around Jig, for some reason if feel like you ain't been around much? Or am I wrong?  
Sorry to hear about the struggles with your neighbor, try and keep your head up brother.


Good to hear gigs, glad things are working in your favor.




The weed stank is getting stronger and stronger every day out here  With my neighbors big ass garden only a couple hundred yards away I wake up every morning to the smell of dank wafting through the yurt I live in  it's wonderful.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Way cool, whodat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

I went out and got a little sumpin'-sumpin' for the 4 or 5 bird families living in one of our spruce trees:
A bird bath, and a feeder...





And I made sure to put a rock (piece of concrete splash-scrap from the fence job) in the bottom for them to safely perch on.
There's only an inch of water, but a bird wouldn't know that, and might choose not to find out. The rock let's them know it's all good in the spideyhood.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - Looks like you are creating a beautiful space!

@DST - I sent you a message at BB.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2014)

your cat will love her new dining area.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not growing and have nothing but baby and music news, so I mostly just lurk. Unless I just can't contain myself.

Been thinking of growing again after the county stuff blows over. I definitely want to grow again before we move. We are pretty set on July next year to be headed East.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> your cat will love her new dining area.
> 
> 
> cof


We keep our cats 100% indoor only. 
But today she was tracking a bird outside of the sliding screen door and when it flew off she lept at it, forgetting there was a screen door there and ended up arms & legs spread wide in pounce position about my chest height, velcro'd to the mesh with her claws until she gave up and let go.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not growing and have nothing but baby and music news, so I mostly just lurk. Unless I just can't contain myself.
> 
> Been thinking of growing again after the county stuff blows over. I definitely want to grow again before we move. We are pretty set on July next year to be headed East.


Dang, jig!
East, eh? 
Well, less chance of drought & wildfire.
Hope you get cool neighbors this time.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2014)

Damn had no idea you were moving J! I hope it's in good spirits.

Doobs that's hilarious  hope you were well and toked up when you saw that hahaha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Also, I signed up on bandhub.us to see about online collabs & jams.
It's a new website, and has some teething pains, but it has promise.
Has musicians & singers of all styles & skill levels.
I've been actually standing up when I play my bass again!!!
Haven't been able to that in almost 5 years.
Felt good, too. 
I notice that I play much more aggressively when standing, so I'm going to have to make that adjustment.
But it's a bonus when playing the kinds of music I play.

Going to get some heavy casters for my amp, and/or a moving dolly for it so I can look for musicians to jam with this coming Fall & Winter.
Or trade it in and get two much lighter Fender Rumble v3 100 amps (100watt with 12" speaker) so I can run stereo sound, with clean sound on one amp and FX (basically just distortion & drive for FX when doing stereo bass, maybe a bit of delay or chorus, that type of scene) on the other one at the same time.
Allows for amazingly full bass sounds when done like that.
Helps it cut through the mix, no matter what is going on with everyone else.
They are about 30-lbs lighter than my Peavey TNT 115.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2014)

And Jig, that's not junk news IMO! Would love to hear how things are going for ya in normal life, but feel ya at the same time.

Another good days work in on the vineyard. I hate to say it but they needed someone like me here,,,, got here in June and all kinds of shit was wacko,,, since then all the vines are doing much better. Being around sick/struggling plants of any kind never fails to depress me,,, gift and a curse but more a gift. I-Love-This-Shit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to here you're jamming AND standing doobs! Rock on brother!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Damn had no idea you were moving J! I hope it's in good spirits.
> 
> Doobs that's hilarious  hope you were well and toned up when you saw that hahaha


I was nicely toned, and got good laugh at her expense.

Just wish I'd had the camera recording her at the time.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2014)

*toked damn auto correct. Doobs that would be a 24/7 job getting cat vids


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

You should hear one of these Dual 15 inch JBL Fender Showman cabs with a 60's Fender Bassman head:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Dang, jig!
> East, eh?
> Well, less chance of drought & wildfire.
> Hope you get cool neighbors this time.


Forgot to add: mudslides, flashfloods and earthquakes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> *toked damn auto correct. Doobs that would be a 24/7 job getting cat vids


We used to call it getting " 'toned ". Just dropped the "s". Made it easier to talk about getting high when around the squares.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You should hear one of these Dual 15 inch JBL Fender Showman cabs with a 60's Fender Bassman head:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesss! 
That's nice!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2014)

Doob check out TC Electronic. They make really light weight stuff. I had one of their amps for a few weeks. I thought it kicked ass. Here's a 250w 1 15" and it only weighs 39 lbs.  Pretty good price too.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/TC-Electronic-BG250-115-250W-1x15--Bass-Combo-Amp-with-2-TonePrint-Slots-109318162-i3225352.gc

And yeah, about moving, we have been talking about it for years and it's finally go time. Well, next year. Funny you mention drought. Doob, I've been strapped with guilt for using water as long as I can remember. Cali has been in a drought my whole life (at least that's what they say). If it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down. Anyways, it's a huge reason I feel so good back where it's humid. I don't feel like part of a huge problem turning on a faucet, or taking a long shower. I judge others using water, talk to businesses about changing their sprinkler timing, etc. Something I couldn't believe when i heard it... you can just dig a hole in the ground and it will fill up with water, be it from rain or ground water, whatever... that's not something that happens in the desert.

Things seem very alive where there is water. It's vibrant. It's exciting.

And whodat... no need to feel bad saying how special you are. Most of us people in the 600 are. Most of us are people that others would love to have in their lives. That's what makes it so great that we get to share each others company. I'm lucky to have you guys in my life, and I'm glad to share myself with the likes of you all.

About guitars, I bought another one. It's an Ibanez 8 string. I'm venturing into undiscovered territory. I'm stoked to see what I come up with having extra range. I'm also starting another one of the online courses I've been taking. Not sure if I shared here... called Coursera.org... bunch of free classes. The one I'm doing is called developing your musicianship. It's not too late to join this session... or you could wait for next time.

I sold my jeep yesterday, so we are down to 1 car and 4 cats. Quite different from a month ago. We are to have 2 yard sales in August, so things should look quite different after those. Things are a changin.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> We used to call it getting " 'toned ". Just dropped the "s". Made it easier to talk about getting high when around the squares.


Whatta ya know :: I'm getting toned right meow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2014)

Baby H is nearly walking. Getting big, getting fun. It's not as much of a chore anymore... more of a challenge. And a fun one, exhausting but fun. Can't say me and my wife have figured out being happily married with a child, but we're working on it. Sucks I kinda lost my best friend, hopefully we sort that out someday.

Little girl took swimming lessons and she's a fish. It was a blast to watch. We went to a park today and I pushed her down the slides and such. It was cool. She's really quite fun.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2014)

Well sounds alright Jig I'm glad to hear. HHB!? I truely hope so.

About water out here in Cali,,, we got a 100 million gallon pond, water ain't a problem. I was really surprised to hear up my way we get average the same amount as New Orleans at around 70 inches a year,,, it just happens during the winter up here and during the summer in NOLA. I swim almost every day in the pond I fukin love it, the best way to cool off in the middle of the day.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2014)

I've never even been north of San Fran.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2014)

How far east are you going jig? Cuz there's east and then there's EAST lol.

and damn it who every time you talk about where your at I just wanna scream! Especially right now ha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

HHB to me means: "Headquarters and Headquarters Battery"... so I am not smart...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2014)

HHB = Happy Healthy Baby. Bobotrank made it up while my wife was pregnant and everyone on my thread was always saying it for good luck.

And gigs, I'm talking near Philly. A good 2,500 miles away from where I was born and raised.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Coolio, jig


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry for the Weird Al posts, but he's put out a bunch of new songs & videos.
I'm not a grammar nazi, but I hate when I make errors when I write.
Jamie Foxx once said that, while playing piano for Ray Charles some time during the filming of the movie "Ray", he missed a note by a semi-tone (that's one piano key away from the correct piano key), and Ray stopped him and said, "Now, _*WHY*_ did you go and miss that note? It was sittin' there waiting, _right there_ next to the correct one. Now, _why would you do that!?!?_"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2014)

you got it made Whodat i got good and toned on the trip to florida today made some e-liquid before i left with some oil and had my eyes crossing after 12 hours of pulling on it. i am going to bed but have a good one guys.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome pic Jig! that's not a HHbaby, that's a HHGirl!

Some clones potted up, mainly Blue Pits>>


Dog Mum, decided she's also going in. Going to put a vertical screen on her, or something like that. She's just been put in the doorway for the time being as is...>>

And here's the 5 in and settled, a little bit of trusting up has been done>>

And I just thought this pic was cool, looks like a sunset in the background>>

Peace and Happy Sundays to all.
DST


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, and if anyone is interested, last run was 970g dog, 205g deep blue, around 3/4 oz scrumped prior to harvest, plus some bum fluff I got lying in a tray - 1.2metre squared, 2 x 600'hps......


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2014)

Not bad for what 5 plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2014)

My bad jig I didn't see your post before mine, I hope y'all can work it out, life's too short.




D, very nice work indeed! Love it.
I see your sunset and raise you a sunrise


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

not to bad DST i dont even want to say what i got on the cherry puffs. i have one left sitting in the dark till i get back next saturday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Baby H is nearly walking. Getting big, getting fun. It's not as much of a chore anymore... more of a challenge. And a fun one, exhausting but fun. Can't say me and my wife have figured out being happily married with a child, but we're working on it. Sucks I kinda lost my best friend, hopefully we sort that out someday.
> 
> Little girl took swimming lessons and she's a fish. It was a blast to watch. We went to a park today and I pushed her down the slides and such. It was cool. She's really quite fun.View attachment 3207939


love the pic man and if you get it figuerd out you let me know. been doing it for ten years and still have not got happy down


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone wanna guess what my recent harvest made?!?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone wanna guess what my recent harvest made?!?


The 6 o'clock news?
(ba-dump-tss)
Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

with the kookie mom and honeybees i bet good my honeybees are killing it i have 3 girls and two boys o


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The 6 o'clock news?
> (ba-dump-tss)
> Sorry, had to do it.


no shit that sucks


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The 6 o'clock news?
> (ba-dump-tss)
> Sorry, had to do it.


Ha nope the Early morning news


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> with the kookie mom and honeybees i bet good my honeybees are killing it i have 3 girls and two boys o


Guess you haven't heard, I was raided bro....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

i made the news like 8 years ago and it was not cool


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

what was there couse for the raid?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't really feel like going into a whole lot of details doc, I'm still currently waiting to see what happens. 

Don't need my door kicked in again, but I got snitched on, we will leave it at that.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

i read you say you had not been growing for two weeks and weed was stupid high but i had not seen anything else. i have not been on much and just got the net back this week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

Same for me


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep shitty that it happened but hey it's in the past and the future is looking brighter everyday and I'm still a free man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

free is good


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2014)

Currently 64f outside.
But it's 69f in the little greenhut with the seedlings inside of it.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

It's about 27-28 here just now, very sticky.

And the harvest info was just to show possibilities of what can be acheived in a relatively small space, there was no nose rubbing in pooh intended,...vertical for the win in otherwords.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2014)

DST said:


> It's about 27-28 here just now, very sticky.
> 
> And the harvest info was just to show possibilities of what can be acheived in a relatively small space, there was no nose rubbing in pooh intended,...vertical for the win in otherwords.



I'm glad you cleared that up, D.
I felt as if was a personal jab at me, as if to say, "Why are you such a loser?"
I feel like we can now move forward with our relationship in a more positive and supporting way, provided we never speak of this again.

JK.


1kg+ is way impressive.

The question is: why don't more people give vertical a try!?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up, D.
> I felt as if was a personal jab at me, as if to say, "Why are you such a loser?"
> I feel like we can now move forward with our relationship in a more positive and supporting way, provided we never speak of this again.
> 
> ...


thinking of giving vertical a try,
are there any good Vert. threads for info ?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

It's the old, breaking away from the norm, Doobie. We all shy away from change, it''s human nature too. But I would say for anyone growing in small spaces, it's the only way....Jigfresh showed me the light! thanks bud


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> thinking of giving vertical a try,
> are there any good Vert. threads for info ?


Of course there is, Bob. Our good bru Genuity started one specially for the 600 Club>>>>
https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-vert-600.485864/page-41


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

And not to forget Club 600 Breeding showcase, why, we haves it all in la Club
https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600-breeding-showcase.392046/page-162


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2014)

DST said:


> Of course there is, Bob. Our good bru Genuity started one specially for the 600 Club>>>>
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-vert-600.485864/page-41


 on it.

TNX


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2014)

66f outside...
71f in the greenhut...


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 20, 2014)

Little update for all my fellas out there. Just got back from my girl's bikini show and for her first time ever doing something like this she placed 5th. Its crazy how much my other ladies grew while I was away in their 3rd - 4th day of flowering I'm expecting great things from the woman in my life in the next few months


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2014)

66f outside temperature...
73f in the greenhut...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2014)

75f in the greenhut... 66f outside...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 20, 2014)

65f outside... 79f inside the greenhut @ 12:36pm.
That was the last update about that.
Was just happy to see that the laws of physics still apply in my little corner of the Cosmos.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2014)

Well done Mrs Enwhysea!!! I couldn't help but notice the homer bucket in the picture...you dudes over the pond and your buckets, hehe......

Thanks for the updates, Doobs I was worried there for the Yins! But now I am like....chill mofo, them Yins be kotia!


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 20, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> 20 inches is about the closest you will wan to go with a 600


If its not hot on your hand the plant will be ok, sometimes I get as close as 2 inches from plant with my 600 - air cooled


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 20, 2014)

DST said:


> Well done Mrs Enwhysea!!! I couldn't help but notice the homer bucket in the picture...you dudes over the pond and your buckets, hehe......
> 
> Thanks for the updates, Doobs I was worried there for the Yins! But now I am like....chill mofo, them Yins be kotia!


Didn't even notice that bucket yesterday if I had I wouldve snatched it REAL QUICK just got back from checking my girls and the sativa seems to be getting tall do any of you guys know if I can go this entire grow with the MH CONVERSION BULB I'm using as I don't have the duckets to get a HPS at the moment any help/input would be grateful.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2014)

sure you can.
I have a mh beside a hps and there is no significant difference.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

I am running a HPS conversion with a MH ballast to veg right now so, the opposite, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 20, 2014)

Twilight can get comfortable anywhere. She was on my lap for a bit.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 20, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> If its not hot on your hand the plant will be ok, sometimes I get as close as 2 inches from plant with my 600 - air cooled


Good to know. I was under the impression i was getting bleaching that cause the leaves to turn brown and dry.. guess its heat. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2014)

DST said:


> It's the old, breaking away from the norm, Doobie. We all shy away from change, it''s human nature too. But I would say for anyone growing in small spaces, it's the only way....Jigfresh showed me the light! thanks bud


ah shucks, you make me blush. That Casey Jones grow was fucking cool huh.

I'm glad you starrted this thread so we could all hang out and share ideas. I can't imagine the bud that's been by all the people on here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

Golf course?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yea at our condo seeing what i can do on this tablet


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

Did yea move far doc?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe Docs on holiday...like "Doc Holiday"


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats to your lady nyc. It's always satisfying as anything to win/ place in a competition. All that work rewarded. I can't imagine how hard those ladies work.


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

i can muhahahahahaha


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

I shouldn't be saying this, but thank god it's raining, I was about to melt into a greasey blob.........


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

like me you mean?, fucking sweltering in a steel box with no weed, i'm close to quitting my job today........


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

It's been hot & sunny here all summer.
Then the wife buys herself a lawnchair 2 days ago.
It's been cloudy & cool ever since.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

The old lawnchair/weather trick....gets them everytime.

what you doing in a steel box, ghb...you some sort of contortionist during the day?


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

it's a shipping container painted white and fitted out as an office, it's been a pretty bad day but seeing as it's nearly 4 though i think i can manage, i'll be smoking at 4:20 put it that way


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2014)

Sounds like a construction trailer office. I have spent some time in those...


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

Enjoy the 420, I had mine a bit early - 3:45 so sitting here like a nodding dog waiting for my boy to wake up....just made some banana bread which came out the oven not 5 minutes ago......time for some banana energy, haha.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 21, 2014)

Quick plans to my refurbishment of the veg room, gona use it to learn nft here's what I have for it


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2014)

DST said:


> Enjoy the 420, I had mine a bit early - 3:45 so sitting here like a nodding dog waiting for my boy to wake up....just made some banana bread which came out the oven not 5 minutes ago......time for some banana energy, haha.


stop it...warm banana bread.....mmmmmmm

have you try banana pancakes/crêpe/crapes?.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

banana and chocolte on a crepe, me oh my,....I just had my 2nd slice, (smothered in butter naturally, lol)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Did yea move far doc?


I moved 20 minutes from my old place. I am on vacation in Orlando till Saturday. All i brought a cheep vape and some oil for my one hitter, and i dropped the pipe down the vent in the car yesterday. So i am about to go find a head shop i guess. I like the little vape but i made this first batch weaker than i would like, but i was making it at the last minute.


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2014)

all i got is some cold ass banana pudding,but the wafers....mmmmmm the wafers





not my pic,i got way more wafers,i,m a wafer(not wanker) kind of guy...


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

yeah i'm sure yours was wayyy better gen, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> yeah i'm sure yours was wayyy better gen, pics or it didn't happen


 
with a thick ass layer of "cream".get the monies...dollar bill y'all


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

lol ok i'll let you off, i think it would be better with the cream too, how many in your house by the way!?? that would feed an army


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2014)

While we're on the subject I had blueberry pancakes for breakfast


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

So I got the call today..........................


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

come on now, like the suspense of whodats pancakes wasn't enough...............


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2014)

it's an army around these parts......but that be all my "snack".

sounding good who,...im smoking some blueberry cross nugs right now.....mmmmmmm


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 21, 2014)

Whats the news giggs?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2014)

WHats up 600. Plants sure are getting big out here in the wilds of Oregon. Pics later. all I can say is Critical Sensi Star and Bodhi Dream Lotus x Vortex are SHOW STOPPERS.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

ALL CHARGES ARE BEING DROPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's right assholes don't kick someone's door in before you have the warrant! You may not know the attorney they have hidden on the other side of the fence


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2014)

Happy for ya....


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2014)

Great news Giggles. Watch your ass closely mate, they will no doubt have it in for you now. Must be like Xmas/Thanksgiving/and your Birthday all rolled into 1......


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 21, 2014)

Thats great news Giggs! You really lucked out this time!

Now just do the wise thing and move to a new town before you grow again. Its just too risky to continue now that law enforcement and neighbors and shit know about it. I'd hate to see you get caught shortly after getting this close-call.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't gotta move, I don't have any neighbors lol. 

I live in BFE so were good there and the county I got caught in is a long lost forgotten part so it's all good. They wont be fucking with me.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 21, 2014)

Great news giggles!

Is it just me or do you get a good buzz trimming a lot with out gloves on if it's good smoke? Or is it a case of smoking more due to the repetitive work?


----------



## budolskie (Jul 21, 2014)

Great news gigs havin a dab for you now


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Great news giggles!
> 
> Is it just me or do you get a good buzz trimming a lot with out gloves on if it's good smoke? Or is it a case of smoking more due to the repetitive work?


Yes I always feel stoned when I trim, even if I'm not smoking. It has something to do with the terpenes I think, same thing if you take a nug and break it up and then take a deep inhale and then smoke it, it will in return get you higher. 

Learned all this shit in my horti classes, there's an article around some where, let me see if I can find it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats, giggles!
Best news I've heard in a while.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I don't gotta move, I don't have any neighbors lol.
> 
> I live in BFE so were good there and the county I got caught in is a long lost forgotten part so it's all good. They wont be fucking with me.



Glad to hear you are going to get to keep growing! 

Which strains you thinking about doing when you get back to it?


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 21, 2014)

Feng Shui



I wish i would have taken a before and after.. its a lot more organized now.


Week 7 c99.
C99 is a beast. i harvested some of the lower branches to use for some dry ice hash.. threw them right in the freezer. should give additional light and energy to the main buds...

this is the picture from 2 days ago and last night pulled a few nugs as you can see in the first picture. i put the smaller nugs in the freezer to make dry ice hash with.

very nice pineapple fragrance and frosted out to the tips of some of the fan leaves. 

i will get some updated pictures later tonight when lights on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

fantastic giggles it took me two years before i got a plea of fel. pos. and i was happy as a pig in shit with that i know yougot a smile on your face right now


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha oh yea I'm smiling big time. I just ate some medicated ice cream Andy buddy brought me a couple jays so now it's time to take the family fishing and celebrate! I got lucky and they couldn't charge me cuz everything they siezed was done illegally. Dirty fuckers! But anyways bigger and brighter days ahead 

As far as what I'm gonna grow I'm not really sure as I've gotta chase down genetics again. So prob gonna be a couple more weeks before I can even start again and still gotta redo the room and all new equipment.

They offered it all back but I was like nah I'm good lol. That would of been a huge slip! Hmm now why would he want his lights back. Thank god I was clear minded for that.

Yep if you can't tell I'm baked, thanks buddy for the J!

Giggles out! Have a great fucking day all!!! I know I will


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

Day 4 of sunlight...
(_71f outside and 87f in the greenhut_)


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats giggles me personally I would've took the equipment back and sold it online. But I think you made the right choice any how....I checked on the girls and they look OK any reason why I'm getting brow spots on some of my older growth on the unknown nirvana sativa its like day 5 of flower and she's stretching hard especially since I'm too cheap to buy a hps or too lazy to put my 400w hps in my fixture


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

Depending on locations of the brown spots, it might be a calcium deficiency.
If it looks like this pic, mix up some CalMag (or equivalent) with a few drops of dish soap in a spray bottle and douse the plants from top to bottom, and make sure to add CalMag to the next feeding.
Keep up with the foliar spraying to stop the damage until the root-fed CalMag is absorbed from below.

Calcium deficiency:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

Around 1ml of CalMag per liter is what I use for foliar spraying.

If the spots are different, we'll have to see a pic to diagnose it correctly, as a few problems can cause spotting.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 21, 2014)

Just popped my first edible of sorts. Well, just a capsule with a 1/3 gram of RSO in it... I'm expecting it to be a frightening ride! Wish me luck and I'll update later


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 21, 2014)

Good luck Chaka.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2014)

any last request?



cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2014)

I am making dry ice hash this afternoon. I already made 11.5 gm of it with two strains (7.1 of Lambsbread and 4.4 of Hericheese). I still have another bag of hericheese trim and air bud from this last grow that I'm going to run through the bag. I also have a few smaller bags of different strains that I'm going to throw in together after.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hell yea i made oil to bring with me and used 2 g in the e liquid i made.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2014)

What do you use to make the e liquid?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm gonna néed someone from bb team to get at me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

How about someone from the *B*ird*B*ath team?

Upgraded the rock perch with a pair of sticks...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha well I'm needing to acquire some genetics.

What are the birds offering? Maybe of they got the good shit


----------



## supchaka (Jul 21, 2014)

1:06 has passed. It's starting to creep up a bit!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm supposed to go to the gym with my wife too when she gets back  I forgot to tell her about the weed!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 21, 2014)

It's been 1:30 now nothing too exciting. I think I'm gonna smoke a bowl. I wanted to be totally sober for testing purposes but fuck it I wanna get high now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha well I'm needing to acquire some genetics.
> 
> What are the birds offering? Maybe of they got the good shit


 All they seem to have is grey shit...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I'm supposed to go to the gym with my wife too when she gets back  I forgot to tell her about the weed!


Arnold used to get high before every workout so, if you want to get swoll'd, hit the ganja before you hit the gym!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2014)

I did a run of dry ice with the second bag of hericheese trim and air bud with papkush6 over and got another 10 gm of kief hash so I'm up to about 21 gm and still have three smaller bags of trim that I want to do. I may wait on those but I might still do it again, I'm not really sure.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2014)

How messy did it get? Covered in sticky trichomes?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay, last upgrade for the birds (I swear to FSM that I will *NOT* install the jacuzzi that they asked for!!! )

A bigger cement rock added to the original one, and a bit of Gorrila Tape for more perch security...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2014)

Dry ice has always treated me well for yield. I love my bubble hash though! FYI "hide a key" is perfect for transporting anything illegal  is a sealed case with a strong magnet glued on it,,, just slap it under your car on any flat metal surface and you're good to go! 
"No officer, I have no problem with you searching my vehicle"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha doobs it's obvious you're feather whipped meow! They will have a jacuzzi in no time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Dry ice has always treated me well for yield. I love my bubble hash though! FYI "hide a key" is perfect for transporting anything illegal  is a sealed case with a strong magnet glued on it,,, just slap it under your car on any flat metal surface and you're good to go!
> "No officer, I have no problem with you searching my vehicle"


 Until you hit a bump. Then smashy smashy.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Dry ice has always treated me well for yield. I love my bubble hash though! FYI "hide a key" is perfect for transporting anything illegal  is a sealed case with a strong magnet glued on it,,, just slap it under your car on any flat metal surface and you're good to go!
> "No officer, I have no problem with you searching my vehicle"


Well why didn't you hide all those seeds lol!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2014)

Some garden pics

OGLarry at 6 weeks


one of the heri crosses at harvest on day 58





rock hard nuggets with a sweet, piney smell


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just tell me where you dropped them who


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2014)

Well it made it from nola to Cali no problem 


The bag of beans was way too big gigs,,, a gallon freezer bag full. No worries, ima re-up on some BB gear when the time comes!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How messy did it get? Covered in sticky trichomes?


Not too messy at all. I was the only one with coated fingers, lol

I pressed it all in my pollen press before weighing it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2014)

BB IS THE SHIT i am popping some dog x bluepit (reg) i made when i get home may throw in the rest of the db x sk freebies


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Well it made it from nola to Cali no problem
> 
> 
> The bag of beans was way too big gigs,,, a gallon freezer bag full. No worries, ima re-up on some BB gear when the time comes!


Well shit, could of had an army of those bad boys hidden lol. Get like 15-20 of them haha. 

I'm having to reup on everything right now lol. Damn it, oh well it's better to be free and start over then locked up and never start again.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 21, 2014)

A bleary-eyed Brody backs into the cabin, lit spliff hanging from his lips, his face pale and sweaty as he says to Quint, "You're gonna need a bigger jar."


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just ordered some more bb gear myself before their sale ends. I'm in search for another pretty sour cherry for christmas time as a special request from the gf.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 22, 2014)

I like her taste and style.

:0)

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2014)

You know life goes on when youve been of riu for a while then come back to catch up  Somewhere along the way i lost all memory of what i was reading.. All i remember is ALL CHARGES ARE DROPPED ! Cool enough 
My computer is at rep. Been there for a week now! Like its just something sitting in the corner i dont really use that much. WTF! Have a dv5 i splitted and gave a good blowing with p.air. So its running or walking. Fuck its slow.
Waiting to be called in for ultrasoundscanning of my knee, wohoo, might get me somewhere.
My outside spot have been spotted :/ So i took home a few plants last night after not being there for 4 days. With all this crazy heat they looked like shizzz. But a quick watering and they are good again..
Been smoking bho for about 14 days. Ive had more sleepovers the last week than the last 5 years  They cant handle that good good 
THRIPS ARE COMMING! :/ Gonna rain for a week straight with thunder and temps around 28c starting Saturday :/
Fuck me its hot..
Hope you are all good and enjoying summer! I get freaking horny. Just wanna stay in bed with the vagina         Some random summer pics


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2014)

lol.. Just got a text my computer is ready for pickup.  Wohoo


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2014)

HydroGP, always making an entrance with a bum...I mean, BANG! howzit my smokey bacon friend!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's a little All-Star #5, this wasn't one of my keepers. I have #2 and #4 going still for next round. I think it looks like it has a little blue in it?





I chopped it last night cuz I thought it had selfed/hermied but it turned out I was just really stoned. 7 weeks only.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2014)

They look a bit blue around the tips of some of the calyxes, especially in that first shot.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2014)

A friend called that just got back from a road trip to California thru Colorado. Now he's read to move after seeing all the goodies that are available, including the Dog that he purchased in a Colorado shop. It seems Breeder Boutique is spread far and wide. Prices there are $110 a quarter and some places included stalk in the package. It pays to shop around.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a feeling people are going to come to find that it was cheaper to buy it when it was illegal, now that government's have their greedy claws on the purse strings.

I remember a time when my buddies & I swore that we'd stop smoking cigs when they reached the outrageous rip-off price of 75-cents a pack.
I quit when it got to $6 a pack almost 8 years ago.
My buddies still smoke.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2014)

In the Dam a Quarter of Kush or Dog these days is going to be about €100-110...incredible really.
Nice info from your friend cof.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> A friend called that just got back from a road trip to California thru Colorado. Now he's read to move after seeing all the goodies that are available, including the Dog that he purchased in a Colorado shop. It seems Breeder Boutique is spread far and wide. Prices there are $110 a quarter and some places included stalk in the package. It pays to shop around.
> 
> 
> cof


 Its certainly spreading rapidly in the UK lol


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2014)

> Fuck me its hot..
> Hope you are all good and enjoying summer! I get freaking horny. Just wanna stay in bed with the vagina View attachment 3209991 Some random summer pics


The big turn on for me here is that it looks like she might be doing dishes... Or possibly making you a sandwich... Or better yet, both! 

I'm easy to please!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

Clearwater beach todayDog and blue pit are well liked down in swamp country also


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2014)

Day 5 of life and of outdoors...

[email protected] Berry Bubble
[email protected] MTF
[email protected] Dog S1 from *Breeder's Boutique

 

*
Here's the Dogs:


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 22, 2014)

Update for the day fellas I took your advice on the cal mag and I also got off my sober lazy ass and swapped out the CMH for a 400w hps hopefully it helps. What do you guys think these spots are some leaves looks like shit


The sativa continues to stretch I have no experience when it comes to this my buddy from CO tells me she's looking good though so I just keep doing what I'm doing and hoping for some non popcorn buds this time around





    


Leaves look a little wilted it was a bit hot in my tent today 89* idk what happened maybe one of my roommates turned the ac off


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2014)

The first pics of the leaf damage looks like burn from transpiration when leaves are overlapping and touching.
Do you have a fan blowing across the lower parts of the plants to keep the air & leaves moving?

But it also looks like nitrogen burn on some of them, too.
So I don't steer you in the wrong direction, I'm going to wait for one of the hydro guys to speak up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2014)

And Sativa will stretch like a mofo.
You'll get long stems and far node spacings.
Unless that trait was bred out with some Indica during the breeding process.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 22, 2014)

Wanted to share one of my AK48s from 12/12 from seed. Started flowering around 40 days ago. Vegged for 2-3 weeks before it started popping pistils. Favor her because she she has been packing on the flowers fast, basically growing like an Auto. Sitting at 1 1/2ft tall.





Stay Green 6!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking good doobie


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 22, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The first pics of the leaf damage looks like burn from transpiration when leaves are overlapping and touching.
> Do you have a fan blowing across the lower parts of the plants to keep the air & leaves moving?
> 
> But it also looks like nitrogen burn on some of them, too.
> So I don't steer you in the wrong direction, I'm going to wait for one of the hydro guys to speak up.


Thanks doob and yeah a ton of the leaves are touching each other I do have a box fan that blows across the plants 24/7, maybe the wind is too Much on the plants?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 22, 2014)

Sup club 600, I have my ladies under those nice 600w. Finally watching the grass grow going to enjoy this one when she starts fruiting (XJ-13)


----------



## Javadog (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice cola ADT!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 22, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Update for the day fellas I took your advice on the cal mag and I also got off my sober lazy ass and swapped out the CMH for a 400w hps hopefully it helps. What do you guys think these spots are some leaves looks like shit
> View attachment 3210387
> 
> The sativa continues to stretch I have no experience when it comes to this my buddy from CO tells me she's looking good though so I just keep doing what I'm doing and hoping for some non popcorn buds this time around
> ...



From what I have experienced looks like nute burn I would cut back on the feeding regiment just a tad under what's recommended on your bottle or get a nice flush of just clean pure h2o.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Thanks doob and yeah a ton of the leaves are touching each other I do have a box fan that blows across the plants 24/7, maybe the wind is too Much on the plants?



If the air current isn't moving, like an oscillating fan, then your leaves can get crispy & wind burned.
For a full tent it's best to have air flowing above and below the canopy to help prevent or cut down on all kinds of problems such as mold & mildew, bud rot, mites, thrips, etc.
If you don't have an oscillating fan to do this for below the canopy, you can aim you box fan towards a corner of the tent until you feel it producing a decent swirl or turbulence.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2014)

yeah like soon said you can get wind burn. Try not to have the wind direct onto the plant. Bounce it off a wall or something.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 22, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Nice cola ADT!


Thanks JD!

Like I was told, besides this one being one of the fattest, but most progressed, they are all just huge single colas. The side buds are pretty small. Very much, most of the weight, looks like it's focused on the middle of the plant for all six of them.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 22, 2014)

I thought that you all might enjoy seeing the colors that I got 
from Engineer's Dream:
 

It has no cure, but is already very tasty. 

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2014)

ED was in my stock and really wanted to run it 

I'm ready to give the good folks of humbolt a taste of the dog,,, def at the top of my re-stock list.

BC everyone up here has more flowers than you can shake a stick at I think I'll be turning 90% of my crops into bubble hash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ummm hash


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2014)

You'll need at least a 5 cubic foot washer for the amount you grow. You'll wear out the bubble washer.


cof.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2014)

First World Problem #420

Having to get a bigger bubble hash washer:


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2014)

Haha yes indeed folks! I left my lil baby washer in Texas (along with ALL of my grow equipment). I'm gonna need a full size washer and 30gal all mesh bags! Hopefully! Will cut down on trim time for sure!
Obviously keep some flowers for personal use.

To be honest I got out here with 1$ in my pocket, literally... I saved it for sentimental reasons,,, hope It actually means something one day.


Anywho I've been drinking on some wine I bottled earlier today so I'm a bit tipsy,,, thanks for listening to my nonsense. Lots of love folks.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 23, 2014)

Well the dogs been in a week just bent the tops over there hopefully flip at weekend or maybe leave a week just wana make sure I get 1 done for the festive season aswell


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 23, 2014)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> From what I have experienced looks like nute burn I would cut back on the feeding regiment just a tad under what's recommended on your bottle or get a nice flush of just clean pure h2o.....


 So are you saying instead of blowing right on my plants j should just have it blow a corner and move the air around in the tent. I have a 4" fan and a 6" low cfm fan that I'm not using would I be able to do something with those guys to move the air better ?


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So are you saying instead of blowing right on my plants j should just have it blow a corner and move the air around in the tent. I have a 4" fan and a 6" low cfm fan that I'm not using would I be able to do something with those guys to move the air better ?


Yes, for sure.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Need some advice 600. I talked the wife into letting me pick up some BB gear with this. 50% off promo. I have fem Dog in the cart, but wanted recommendations on a 2nd. What are you favorites and why should I try them out?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 23, 2014)

When I went to NYC to see further, I traded a zip of dog for a sheet of L with somebody. The first words out his mouth was is this THE DOG or chemdog. He tried to kiss me when I told him it was the dog. Point is, it's even known on the east coast.

I get to bring out a $4,000 piece of equipment to my house today that will tell me exactly how much solar power and thermal heat I can get from my roof angle and pitch for the different times of the year. I also have to bring 3 class mates with me, luckily 1 is the friend that also grows and we help each other out. I'm thinking I'll disconnect the power cords to my shed so it looks like a simple shed with tools, after all it's night time for my girls anyways.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Need some advice 600. I talked the wife into letting me pick up some BB gear with this. 50% off promo. I have fem Dog in the cart, but wanted recommendations on a 2nd. What are you favorites and why should I try them out?


I can definetely recommend the Blue Pit, the pheno i decided to keep is more Deep blue leaning n tastes like blackcurrant halls soothers/ribena and finished in less than 8weeks, am also running some Blue Pit from clone alongside some Exodus Cheese (clone only) and the BP are 2-3 days quicker transitioning into flower and so far at harvest time the BP is a lot more sought after than the Exo, have had the BP less than 2 harvests and just on the taste of the 1st harvest I have/had over 20 growers wanting clones of it immediately. I will say however that the pheno i kep it the smallest yielder and has been kept more for the taste but there are some phenos that will kick out shitloads with the right grower and environment (im massively limited on height/noise etc)


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 23, 2014)

supchaka said:


> The big turn on for me here is that it looks like she might be doing dishes... Or possibly making you a sandwich... Or better yet, both!
> 
> I'm easy to please!


Haha actually she is scrapping up my bho  With the hands full of golden goo. Im go for some touchy


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 23, 2014)

Aww man my little boy has gotten somekind of skin problem going round the mouth up the nose and ears and toes ar bleeding  I have an apointment with the vet at 4.30.
But damn it sux. I can see the pain he is in. If you have any suggestions to what it could be please share. Sorry for the graphic images. Ill be harvesting some Hawaiian Snow for yall to get a laugh at later..


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Aww man my little boy has gotten somekind of skin problem going round the mouth up the nose and ears and toes ar bleeding  I have an apointment with the vet at 4.30.
> But damn it sux. I can see the pain he is in. If you have any suggestions to what it could be please share. Sorry for the graphic images. Ill be harvesting some Hawaiian Snow for yall to get a laugh at later..
> View attachment 3210951 View attachment 3210952 View attachment 3210953


looks like mites mate, they live in the dogs ears n noses as far as im aware, just look up "dog mites" on google


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 23, 2014)

Thx.. Yeah sounds like it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thx.. Yeah sounds like it


Dont worry yaself fella, vet will syringe out their ears, give em some pills or a jab n within a fortnight they shold be gone normally


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I can definetely recommend the Blue Pit, the pheno i decided to keep is more Deep blue leaning n tastes like blackcurrant halls soothers/ribena and finished in less than 8weeks, am also running some Blue Pit from clone alongside some Exodus Cheese (clone only) and the BP are 2-3 days quicker transitioning into flower and so far at harvest time the BP is a lot more sought after than the Exo, have had the BP less than 2 harvests and just on the taste of the 1st harvest I have/had over 20 growers wanting clones of it immediately. I will say however that the pheno i kep it the smallest yielder and has been kept more for the taste but there are some phenos that will kick out shitloads with the right grower and environment (im massively limited on height/noise etc)


Blue Pit is out of stock. I was looking at engineers dream, deep psychosis, or qrazy quake. I'm really up for any of them.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Aww man my little boy has gotten somekind of skin problem going round the mouth up the nose and ears and toes ar bleeding  I have an apointment with the vet at 4.30.
> But damn it sux. I can see the pain he is in. If you have any suggestions to what it could be please share. Sorry for the graphic images. Ill be harvesting some Hawaiian Snow for yall to get a laugh at later..
> View attachment 3210951 View attachment 3210952 View attachment 3210953


Could be mites or a bacterial infection. Both my blue pits get bacterial infections and skin problems easily. He'll be fine though with a vet visit .


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2014)

I just harvested some ED and found it to be a plant with
beautiful structure, coloration, and flavor.

QQ sounds great too. I just bought that one, so I cannot 
comment authoritatively, but I have grown Qrazy Train and
it was wonderful.

JD


----------



## supchaka (Jul 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Aww man my little boy has gotten somekind of skin problem going round the mouth up the nose and ears and toes ar bleeding  I have an apointment with the vet at 4.30.
> But damn it sux. I can see the pain he is in. If you have any suggestions to what it could be please share. Sorry for the graphic images. Ill be harvesting some Hawaiian Snow for yall to get a laugh at later..
> View attachment 3210951 View attachment 3210952 View attachment 3210953


They'll run a test to rule out bugs, It looks like allergies, some of the same shit Ive been dealing with one of my dogs. They'll most likely put him on an antibiotic and prednisone and it will clear up within a week. Unfortunately once the meds run out it will come back within a month or so. I use my hash oil RSO type, directly on my dogs sores and it really helps them out. I can't get rid of it, but it certainly slows the process and keeps him healthier.

You can also try benadryl and if that doesn't work, claritin. Benadryl didnt help mine much but the claritin does ok. Generic OTC is called Loratadine and is fairly cheap.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 23, 2014)

Stafylokok infection. Wow spot on Chaka! Marbocyl Antibiotic and methylprednisolon for 8 days. Then back for a checkup and ear rinse. He wouldnt rinse the ears cause he was so infected.
Well im glad now  Should be way better after the weekend. 200$ well spent, lol 
Thanks for the responses guys. I love this club


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 23, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Need some advice 600. I talked the wife into letting me pick up some BB gear with this. 50% off promo. I have fem Dog in the cart, but wanted recommendations on a 2nd. What are you favorites and why should I try them out?


Dog for sure and you can't go wrong with Qrazy Quake in my opinion. It's got a nice yield and some killer smoke. You could also run the Dippy Ellsy and have a nice yield but be prepared to deal with the smell! I keep going to the BB site and adding shit to my cart and have buyers remorse before checking out and with all the BB breeders working their magic I keep waiting for something new to hit the site. 

Black SS was really nice as well last season. I don't see a ton of people running it but it's a nice strong plant as well and puts out some serious dense nugs. Honestly I don't think that you will be disappointed with any of the choices as far as yield goes and it will come down to your personal taste.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2014)

Almost ready to go vert. 
I'll be pulling these Dinachem's next week it looks like..

 

to make room for the Dog & Fireball seedlings that are veg'in along..

  

also have a few clones, LA Con, more Dinachem & Power Kush in there.

Tnx for the help on the vert setup ideas guys

bob...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2014)

@ HydroGp

hope your hound gets better quick
hate seeing dogs suffer.......


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well today is a fucking awesome day. Was hanging out with some old friends yesterday and we were talking and I completely forgot I had gifted him some kookie seeds. Well long story short he still has like 4 or 5 left! 

Here's to bringing some kind of kookie back!

Think I'm gonna drop some tomorrow. 

Now just gotta find smoke until then or take an extremely long t break. 

Fuck that means they wont be ready until first of dec. 

Oh well positive vibes..


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 23, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So are you saying instead of blowing right on my plants j should just have it blow a corner and move the air around in the tent. I have a 4" fan and a 6" low cfm fan that I'm not using would I be able to do something with those guys to move the air better ?


Yea put the smaller one on the bottom to move in cool air and I'd use a 6in at the top to pull the hot air out...


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought this is what riu was for

* The social network for STONERS: PuffPuffChat is a Chatroulette-style site for people high on marijuana *
  
Chat site connects people based on how high they rate themselves to be (screenshot shown). But London's Public Health England warns people of the dangers of smoking cannabis.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well for the next few months they can rate me at a 0 lol


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol, just jumped on as a "0" high chatter due to being at work, and all I got was a Spanish speaking person rambling on about stuff I can't read. Will attempt again after harvesting tonight!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Lol, just jumped on as a "0" high chatter due to being at work, and all I got was a Spanish speaking person rambling on about stuff I can't read. Will attempt again after harvesting tonight!


buenas noches


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

PuffPuffChat sounds like a buzzkill, or something for teenagers.

Let's see, click on "10" and "Start a text chat"!!
Let's see how this pans out.....

#1- Dude.

#2- Dude!

#1- DUDE!!

#2- Dude?

#1 Duuuuuude.

#2 Dude!?


or....

#1- So wucha smkn?

#2- Banana OG.

#1- Pffft. Fag.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

I have enough conversations going on with myself in my head, I don't need to muddy up my crazy with stoned chat sessions!


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Lmao @ banana OG and the fag comment! Too damn funny.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

My other choice was:

#1- So wcha smkn

#2- Uber Skunk

# Yeah, you know who ALSO smoked the Uber Skunk? The *nazis*....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

Check out this "warning" on somking cannabis from that same article about puffpuffchat:
==========
*USING CANNABIS ONCE A WEEK HARMS YOUNG BRAINS*
*Smoking cannabis even casually can damage core structures of the brain, an authoritative study has found.

Just using the drug once or twice a week affects the size and shape of two key brain regions involved in emotion and motivation, the research shows.

Previous studies have focused on heavy users of cannabis - revealing that the active compound in the drug effectively ‘rewires’ the brain.

But this is the first study that has revealed the impact of casual marijuana use.

The scientists, from Harvard Medical School and Northwestern University in Chicago, analysed MRI brain scans of 20 young cannabis users aged 18 to 25.

They compared them to the brain scans 20 young people who never smoked the drug.

Professor Hans Breiter, one of the researchers from Northwestern University said: ‘This study raises a strong challenge to the idea that casual marijuana use is not associated with bad consequences.’*
==========

Notice that they say the brain is re-wired in areas of the brain that affect emotions and motivation....

They never say that this so-called re-wiring is detrimental or deleterious (fuck yeah, I'm a hardcore 24/7 stoner with a vocabulary).
They don't want to admit that the rewiring is beneficial to our development into more fully realized Human Beings and that it helps our *emotional well-being*, and *motivates* us to not fall into the trap of "_normalcy_" so that we can be better and to do better in all things we engage in while high.
Music, art, food, drink, engineering, anything Theoretical, and physical labor, are all enhanced by the use of cannabis.
I get more done when I'm high, and it's of better quality when I'm done when I'm burning the herbs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

I forgot to add:

They say that using cannabis "once a week" is "harmful"....

... soooo..... that means the young adults should be using it MORE than once a week, right?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Check out this "warning" on somking cannabis from that same article about puffpuffchat:
> ==========
> *USING CANNABIS ONCE A WEEK HARMS YOUNG BRAINS*
> *Smoking cannabis even casually can damage core structures of the brain, an authoritative study has found.
> ...


Well spoken man!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

Plus, and the most GLARINGLY obvious point that I missed was that they only tested 20 tokers, and 20 non-tokers.
So, the effects of cannabis on the brains of the whole human race is being judged by the results of 40 individuals.
SCIENCE!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 23, 2014)

Hawaiian Snow day 80. LOL Its special  Smells nice tho. 1 of many tops should be a good yield even tho it looks like crap


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks amazing Hydro - how does it smell?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay, just so that I don't come off as a total fuddyduddy wet blanket party pooper, I went over to puffpuffchat to check it out.
Let's see what happened.....

*[5] being my level of highness, [3] being the other person's level of highness

===========================
You [5] are now chatting with a [3] Person.
[3] Person: yo
You [5]: Wassup. Oregon here.
[3] Person: sup, person here
[3] Person: having dinner
[3] Person: listening to music
[3] Person: u=?
You [5]: Tending to my plants (cannabis), watching the rain come down. Heard about this site over on rolllitup.org and came over to check it out.
[3] Person: cool
[3] Person: u growin year round?
[3] Person: inside/outside?
You [5]: Yeah. Been growing for 9 years now. This is my first outdoor grow. Growing Berry Bubble, Matanuska Thunderfuck (real OG from back home in Alaska), and some Dog Kush
[3] Person: sweet
[3] Person: im growin a few for myself this season
[3] Person: im from sweden tho
[3] Person: just doing it as a fun project
[3] Person: out in the woods
[3] Person: but they've been growing allright so far
[3] Person: white widos
[3] Person: w
You [5]: Way cool!!! I hope your girls stay safe so you get a good harvest to take home  I love White Widow! Great smoke and hash 
[3] Person: yea so do i, last year i grew 1 aswell but at the worst location
[3] Person: someone took it/removed it 1 week before harvest
[3] Person: i have pretty secure spot now
[3] Person: how much do you hope to get out of 1 plant?
[3] Person: i know it varies like alot
You [5]: Damn thieves.... I'm very fortunate as I can grow legally here in Oregon, USA (North West coast), so I'm growing in container in my back yard.
[3] Person: that sounds super
You [5]: I'm keeping them small so as not to upset the neighbor, but I'm hoping for 1/4kg per plant, and I have 6 plants.
[3] Person: cool
[3] Person: i cant really take so good care of mine since they are out in the woods but i try to check on em ever 2-3 days
[3] Person: would u like to hear a great song? (atleast i think so) 
[3] Person: subcity - tracy chapman
[3] Person: really chill
You [5]: White Widow should be a good one for guerrilla growing, as it's a strong plant. I'd love to, (I enjoy her music), but I need to finish my lunch and go back to work or the boss will chew me out  But I want to thank you for a nice chat! I didn't know what to expect, and it was fun!  I wish you the best, and will send positive vibes to your White Widows, and hope you get a big harvest from them.  Peace! -Michael (in Oregon, USA)
[3] Person: aight
[3] Person: have a good day
[3] Person: cheers from sweden
============

So, it wasn't horrible. 
So, a fun way to spend time (I'm sure there are some pricks, just like anywhere) if you're into stoned text chat with faceless strangers.But, if you have things to do, not so much.
Plus, there's the whole personal security issue which is (tinfoil hat time):

Who owns & runs puffpuffchat, and how quickly will they turn chat record & IP info over to athorities (if they aren't already a LEO honeypot)?

Just that little paranoid section of my inner lizard brain rattling some chains...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

The "boss" is the wife. 
Today is a rainy day inside work day for me


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

After I warm my pwecious tootsies by the firepwace...


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2014)

HAHAHAHA...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey 600. How is everyone? Good hopefully.

Its been a while since I've been in here... but I thought id come to the best people to ask a Q

Normally id know what to do - just haven't ever been so damn desperate to keep my plants. Broke as hell, and no other way to get weed reliably.

I have 3 big plants in veg... 2 breeder's boutique - engineers dream females. One leaning casey, other leaning DPQ. And 1 grapefruit krush female, which took forever to veg. First plant in a long time I haven't topped. Its very bubba kush dominant.

So I was looking them over... they have spider mites. All damn 3. They've made webs on nodes and everything

You guys ever save plants in this situation? Or just toss em? 

I have a ton of seeds. Just not bud. Even got to mix my purple grape ape with a strawberry banana, along with a couple others. I need to hook dst up like i;meant to a while back. So sry bud.

I know how hard it is to get rid of them. I gonna have to quit trading clones... I just got rid of some mites a while back. Now its like they are just thriving again. Fudge. Getting my grape ape back and no more clones. Too bad.

I just wanted more opinions... and I know a lot of great growers are here. Thx whoever reads/responds. 

-smellz


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2014)

Fertilome Triple Action Plus ll. 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon. Spray every three days for 3 cycles. Usually available and your local yard and garden center.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 23, 2014)

Daily update fellas

1. I got that fan angled like you guys said I should I can really feel the wind moving around in there now.

2. The smallest of my 3 girls is growing fast everyday she has new nodes and when I touch her stem it smells very bubblegummish and piney I'm excited.

3. Did a result change for all the girls had my cheese in the " waiting room" bucket I didn't realize how wide she was until today. And the tops on the top of the bush just look amazing. 

4. I cut 3 clones I guess. Well I cut off 3 of the lowest branches off the sativa and cut them down to a manageable size and threw them in my aerogarden. Good luck to them.

5. I think is just an above shot inside the tent I've been too sober. I can't recall the last time I hit a blunt. But on a plus side my BJJ skills have improved tremendously now that my brain feet and hands are all on the same page.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

If they're as bad as the following pic, I'd start over.







If they're like this, I'd attack in multiple ways.







Neem oil spray.
Safer Soap Spray.
Pyrethrum spray.
3 times a day of each for 2 weeks.
Whether you think they're dead or not.

You can also suck a lot them and their webs off with a shop-vac using the skinny sucker attachment. Won't get rid of them totally, but will reduce the numbers and pull off webs to help before spraying.

And @whodatnation has a good recipe for a spice-based miticide (chili peppers, cinnamon, and a bunch of other stuff).


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2014)

Bayer Advanced 3 in 1. Not sure about advanced infestation, but sure keeps them from establishing any real beachhead. Stuff is awesome for powdery mildew. (yes, it's a miticide too.)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 23, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Need some advice 600. I talked the wife into letting me pick up some BB gear with this. 50% off promo. I have fem Dog in the cart, but wanted recommendations on a 2nd. What are you favorites and why should I try them out?


Get something that isn't a dog mix, that's my suggestion if u already are getting that. I have some blue pits I need to try myself, and dog, and about 7 more strains just from bb. Hah. (Maybe I SHOULD start over?)


Their Psycho killer is one of the fastest flowering, and all around easy to grow sativa dom plants I've ever had. Its final product was unique and refreshing, for me. Had a nice sativa high, clear but not racey. 

Southern Charm was a hardy plant, idk if that's still available? More night time buzz. Its got the same male parent as blue pit. I do believe. Herijuana is da momma. 

Id get the PK or one of the two angryblackman said. They were good suggestions too. That way u get a touch of sativa too.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmmm... well its fightable but it seems my cats even are dealing with mites... there everywhere this year. All over my yard, everywhere...

Thx for your input tho.

I have a dr - something brand bug bomb thats supposed to work too. I just wasn't sure if I hit the point of no return.

And yeah I've been doing exactly that with my shop vac. Just have to be careful. I sucked a big fan leaf off one of my casey k2 or whatever u guys ended up calling it. Ogx(casey j x og) not being careful enough.


@bobsbitchen. Nice dinachem. Looks like the pheno my buddy and I have.
Might be actually buying some of it so I got smoke tonite. Either that or chocolope. He wants my casey/og, engineers dream, fireballs, dog and blue pit. Gonna tell him go buy your own... he's unreliable when it comes to giving me back my strains. Hence I'm w/o my grape ape atm.... damnit.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 23, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Hmmm... well its fightable but it seems my cats even are dealing with mites... there everywhere this year. All over my yard, everywhere...
> 
> Thx for your input tho.
> 
> I have a dr - something brand bug bomb thats supposed to work too. I just wasn't sure if I hit the point of no return.


Would that be safe to use in the same area as your plants I don't think you'd wanna smoke bug spray but then again I've smoked some herb called " gas " and it has a raid type odor to it.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 23, 2014)

aww poor pup. def looks like puppy mites to me. my lil girl had em before. should be able to get something for em online or from your vet.

I've always wondered if those mites were akin to the mites that web our dank.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2014)

Well said on the "study", Doobs! Love it... I've been smoking on a regular basis since I was 13,,, I wouldn't want my kid starting that early, but I ended up alright so far........ I think :-/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

You're in Ja's land, chillin', getting things in order, and will be adding your unique style to the landscape next growing season.
The sky is the limit, my friend.

You've turned out plenty alright!
:


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks allot doobs  I still got a mountain or two to climb to get to where I want to be, but I'm looking forward to the whole journy. 
I don't ever want to stop striving for more,,, but I look forward to the day I can sit back and tell myself "I made it".


I ain't posted any music or pics in a long time, ima change that.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm bout to drop 5 kookies in the ground tomorrow.

Good days, good days


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well today is a fucking awesome day. Was hanging out with some old friends yesterday and we were talking and I completely forgot I had gifted him some kookie seeds. Well long story short he still has like 4 or 5 left!
> 
> Here's to bringing some kind of kookie back!
> 
> ...


December? you could do 1-2 autoflowers and a couple 12/12 from seed in your flower tent to start off to get you some smoke by first week of november


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> December? you could do 1-2 autoflowers and a couple 12/12 from seed in your flower tent to start off to get you some smoke by first week of november


I'd have to order some autos and then plant so still even best would be mid November and I don't wanna do kookie 12/12. 

It's cool I ain't stressin, I'll gladly be free and wait 4 months and grow some monsters then being locked up


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

if you change your mind I really enjoyed the Advanced Seeds Skunk Mass Auto. Was 9/10 on potency if and flavor/aroma and finished in about 72 days. 

man this c99 i just smoked a sample of (at 6 weeks) is knocking me on my ass.. Hard to believe this plant is finishing up at 7 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't really care for autos. 

I'm sure I'll find something to tide me over until then. Got friends in high places


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2014)

I got a broad taste in music, as some of you already know, but this always brings me back and really is just good all round IMO. There's a place in my heart for every genera.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 23, 2014)

Just chopped her tonight. Also have 35g popcorn for hash.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job, Figgy!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm so ready to see flowers again, holy fuck I hate not growing. 

Gotta save my pennies so I can do another bb order, wouldn't you know a few weeks after I order I get raided and had 4 lil dogs and pks that just had popped 

Rest in peace girls....


----------



## rob333 (Jul 23, 2014)

thought im busting out a 600 w hps so i thought id join the club what do use think of this girl 2 weeks 2 days into flower ??? white rhino


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2014)

rob333 said:


> thought im busting out a 600 w hps so i thought id join the club what do use think of this girl 2 weeks 2 days into flower ??? white rhino


Tie those bitches up, they will thank you...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh yea @jimmer6577 check yea email bro.


----------



## rob333 (Jul 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Tie those bitches up, they will thank you...


i dont ever tie down i snap and lst with out strings as u can see i did with the top cola buy 5 week she will be snaped and trained diff ways ill keep u posted on pics as i do it if u like


----------



## rob333 (Jul 24, 2014)

rob333 said:


> i dont ever tie down i snap and lst with out strings as u can see i did with the top cola buy 5 week she will be snaped and trained diff ways ill keep u posted on pics as i do it if u like


it will almost look like som1 has sat on her in the end


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome rob33. Some plants like to be treated a bit ruff. But go easy on them ladies....


----------



## budolskie (Jul 24, 2014)

Well my dogs are finally rooting but took there time, I'm gona let my m8 takes the ones I planned on using in nft and have just ordered sum fem pips, 

Bubblegummer and double berry fems 


Will be wanting sum fireballs and blue pit to find a female out of each


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2014)

It'll be a while for the Blue Pits and the Fireballs (which are nearly all gone as freebies as well). Will keep you posted.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 24, 2014)

So there's none of either haha, a can wait like as was just gona be for next year a think I no what I'm running till xmas, av also turned my fan so it's not blowing directly onto plants and just against wall in tent, 

Couplee pics
 

Here's the seedling cuts Extrema first 
 

 


And here's the og or scottie dog 
 
 


And a couple of the worst leafs as to why I stopped the direct blowing


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi guys.. My girl just took of on a holiday with her mum. So i got the house for myself til Sunday 
Just wake'n'baked on this Violator Kush bho. Shiiz to strong. Not for day use unless you like being in zombie mode.
Violator Kush was actually the first plant i ever grew. Remember it being a good sleepaid.
Went out and got my lemons back from the spot last night. Pics later 
 
Oh and what would you call bho like this? Ive only whipped it once in a while but room temps are also 28c. Turns waxy crumble like all by itself.
Aw man i just woke and allready i feel like ZZzzz


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2014)

@jigfresh

Hey, I just thought, if you do move out East next year, you can go see my future 2nd ex-wife in concert, since that's where they're from, and also do a lot of concerts out there:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2014)

@giggles26 I got back at you.

Here's both half of my flower area. They range anywhere from 4 weeks to 1 week and are all dog and ecsd. Then a couple of dpq's I started.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> @jigfresh
> 
> Hey, I just thought, if you do move out East next year, you can go see my future 2nd ex-wife in concert, since that's where they're from, and also do a lot of concerts out there:


*added to youtube playlist*


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 24, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys.. My girl just took of on a holiday with her mum. So i got the house for myself til Sunday
> Just wake'n'baked on this Violator Kush bho. Shiiz to strong. Not for day use unless you like being in zombie mode.
> Violator Kush was actually the first plant i ever grew. Remember it being a good sleepaid.
> Went out and got my lemons back from the spot last night. Pics later
> ...


honeycomb... looks really good!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone club 6 members wanting someone to test out there bho, flowers or whatever it may be feel free to contact me. 

I will gauarentee the best review and promise none will go to waste 

Haha but yea I'm on a journey today to go find bud at a decent price for the time being. May have to travel but oh well...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 24, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Daily update fellas
> ...
> 
> 5. I think is just an above shot inside the tent I've been too sober. I can't recall the last time I hit a blunt. But on a plus side my BJJ skills have improved tremendously now that my brain feet and hands are all on the same page.
> View attachment 3211482 View attachment 3211483 View attachment 3211484 View attachment 3211485 View attachment 3211486


Hey, uh there, now.
Huh?
Whatchu, uh, think, Joe Hogan would say abouch your, uh smoking the heefer and rolling. Huh?
You, uh, would be preferring choo hich the weed than hich the mach with someone who lives jiu jitsu and, uh, stays away from, the uh, heefer?
Is thach whach you are abouch, irmão?

This guy is so funny!


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 24, 2014)

Hahaha.. Get up ah, get on up 
Ronald regan smoking mad weed thinking about aliens.. Hahahah


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 24, 2014)

Joal Hogan


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2014)

@jimmer6577 I got back to yea bro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone club 6 members wanting someone to test out there bho, flowers or whatever it may be feel free to contact me.
> 
> I will gauarentee the best review and promise none will go to waste
> 
> Haha but yea I'm on a journey today to go find bud at a decent price for the time being. May have to travel but oh well...


If I had a mini teleporter I would send you some Goji.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 24, 2014)

That hawaiian snow is smelling so unbelievably good. Sorry i did not get back with the answer to howit smells Mo. But its so freaking hard to describe. Mango sorbet ice - lol thats the closest i can get to it 
Made this Hawaaian snow bho a few hours ago and it smells so awesome!!!!!1 Argh i have to try it  Nau!


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

looks awesome hydro, whip it real good now!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2014)

All I can hear is the guitar part to whip it. Need to get me a crazy red hat.


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

what drugs were around in the early 80's? i thought it was coke but this is surely some pyschedelics inspired stuff, acid perhaps?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2014)

@giggles26 I do have these, that are 45 days from seed to harvest. Check it out and let me know.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 24, 2014)

So I need help. Still trying to decide on some BB gear. Dog fem is in the cart, but I can't choose between Deep Psychosis, Engineers Dream, and Qrazy Quake. I also don't know whether I should do fancy shipping, or cheap shipping with an additional pack of beans which would mean another pack of Dog or two of the three in question above. Help a brotha out!


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

get another 5 pack!, i've heard many say even the basic packaging is better than most stealth options from alternative banks.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

Have a agent stop by So Cal and they will leave with a QP.

I swear....it just piles up. I keep trying to make hash, but the
chance never comes.

I am always moving on the the better stuff, and so it might not
be the strongest I have grown, but it includes by Bubba, Skunk #1
and several others.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> get another 5 pack!, i've heard many say even the basic packaging is better than most stealth options from alternative banks.


Quoted for Truth







(post a large size version of your avatar...it looks hilarious...)


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

they never know a thing............


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's a shot of my skunk #1 under mother natures 600.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> View attachment 3212141 @giggles26 I do have these, that are 45 days from seed to harvest. Check it out and let me know.


Sound good I'll have to see bout getting some.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 24, 2014)

So 2 Dog fem, cheap shipping, and which of those other three? I just can't make up my damn mind, and the higher I get, the less I can decide. Going in circles here...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Sound good I'll have to see bout getting some.


I know a fairy that can help with that right now.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 24, 2014)

Figgy said:


> So 2 Dog fem, cheap shipping, and which of those other three? I just can't make up my damn mind, and the higher I get, the less I can decide. Going in circles here...


Every time I order from them I have the same issues. You can't go wrong with any of them in my opinion, but whats that worth.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I know a fairy that can help with that right now.


Well if the fairy wants to help I won't turn it down.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 24, 2014)

Finally placed that order. 2 packs fem Dog, 1 pack Engineer's Dream, and whatever freebies. Now I have to decide if I do Dog for my next grow , or a bubblegum x Jack Herer.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2014)

I take responsibility...


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 24, 2014)

Girls look great cheese has white hairs everywhere the sativa not so much. Is it usually like that guys ? I plucked off all the lower growth the little stems and baby leaves and what not now the bottom is totally clear. The clones that I just recently cut all seem to be standing back up and recovering well




Do you guys think the smaller of my 3 plants will flower out or will it just veg until its ready ?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2014)

Here are some shots of a Purple Monkey strain I grew out. One, if not two, hermd on me, so all three I had were moved into another room. I don't have anymore lights so they are getting 3 hours more then they were, but seem to be finishing right on course.

Only one is growing kind of purple, which is sad. I'm sure most of you know where this strain is from but if it wasn't infested by hermi genetics it would be an awesome plant, but because of that #1 flaw, it's going to be trashed, a long with the rest of that breeders strains. 

I like to show off these pictures because it's a lovely looking plant, and not everyone hermd, just can't find the nanners in these dense buds, that come from the "GDP genetics." They say. I hope they make a couple nice bowls and a bunch of great shatter.







All of the orange hairs are actually not mostly seeds. It's mostly the plant finishing! I was told, even though the genetics were poor in the hermi side, it was a fast finishing 7 week strain, which all three plants show.

Some work could be done with the genetics found, but I don't know if you could ever get them again..


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2014)

Add to my post, love this dude. Midwest born like me, but Kansas, not to far from me. I mean how big is the midwest though? Haha

I love this dude though.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 24, 2014)

I chopped some plants down today a bit early. They were a little crispy and more so that I'm about outta weed! I think I depleted the soil this time running less in the buckets. This is a chemdog #4, I chopped 2 chems and 2 mk ultras.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2014)

Damn that looks early!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I chopped some plants down today a bit early. They were a little crispy and more so that I'm about outta weed! I think I depleted the soil this time running less in the buckets. This is a chemdog #4, I chopped 2 chems and 2 mk ultras.


I bet your stock is more then mine lol.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 24, 2014)

Finished my first harvest tonight! Post harvest tent pic. The grow was 3 plants, 5g fabric pots, earth juice nutes, one 600w, and probably just shy of 1lb going into jars and around 8oz wet popcorn and small buds for hash. Any recommendations on bubble bags?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks good. That ought to keep your pipe full for a couple of days.

the easiest way for bubble hash is with a bubble washer (about $100 delivered on ebay) and bubble bags in individual 5 gallon buckets.

another new one from the winter breeding
Banana Wonder mom with a heri dad. 9 weeks 




initial smell is sweetness with light diesel


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3212238 View attachment 3212239 View attachment 3212240
> 
> Girls look great cheese has white hairs everywhere the sativa not so much. Is it usually like that guys ? I plucked off all the lower growth the little stems and baby leaves and what not now the bottom is totally clear. The clones that I just recently cut all seem to be standing back up and recovering well
> 
> ...


might be because the sativa is taking longer to get it's act together to throw them white sticky love shoots out.....


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

cof please don't take offence, it really is intended as a compliment.

you seem to have your soil mix down lately, all the girls i see you post have a full showing of healthy green fan leaves, when i joined the site four years ago, your plants always used to be, dare i say a bit on the yellow side .

it's nice to see and old dog can learn new tricks, keep it up any name on the new creation? looks lovely!.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2014)

Well I'm gona flip my dogs on sunday as I not have my veg room to start my xmas seeds early as the nft will be in there......

Although I should be to start them sum where else here there are

 

And the one I just snapped super croppin


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

high stress training alright! you'll still get an oz+ from her i bet


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you recon they still a big enough size to flower and not gona waste loads space


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

have you not grown it before?.

they grow a hell of a lot in flower, there will be gaps in between and a lot of light hitting the floor but you will have the densest most resinous buds you have ever seen. i honestly think you could get 20 oz from those plants if you let them flower long enough.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2014)

I want the next ones in by start October, do u recon I have the time to do that


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

yeah, flip them on sunday and chop them as late as you possibly can, 10 weeks is usually enough. so long as you have a seperate veg tent then you will easily get two harvests in before the end of the year.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

I wanna get 2 harvests in before end of November, lol.....we shall see. Still gonna be vegging my doggy girls for another week or so (possibly longer as they are only hitting the top of the first light). Here's the dog mum in her new pot, tied back and spread oooot!


Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2014)

Well I'm turning my veg room into a small nft closet but will find space to started seeds or cuts a few weeks before


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 25, 2014)

DST said:


> might be because the sativa is taking longer to get it's act together to throw them white sticky love shoots out.....


So should I be expecting longer flower times for this sativa ?? And is there any harm in running my clones under 12/12 even the new ones I just cut ?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2014)

No harm in going 12/12 for clones.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey jig I'm gonna be moving soon and thinking about buying just a tent frame would having them 12/12 now and then putting them on 18/6 once I get my new spot set up affect them too bad ?


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 25, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Finished my first harvest tonight! Post harvest tent pic. The grow was 3 plants, 5g fabric pots, earth juice nutes, one 600w, and probably just shy of 1lb going into jars and around 8oz wet popcorn and small buds for hash. Any recommendations on bubble bags?View attachment 3212379


Check out Bubbleman....Bubbleman fresh headies. He's the man/has all the equipment and will help you along the way of needed. You can follow/ask questions/order bags etc...from him on Facebook, he's posts hash making techniques all day. and growing for most resin production (for hash). Just throwing it out there. I learn a lot from his Facebook everday. Mad giveaways too. Won a lot of good seeds lately.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 25, 2014)

Got most of my girls back and they could use some loving before they go out to the new spot.
Hawaiian Snow
Chockolate Heaven
Critical+ 2.0
Goji OG
White Widow
DBxLivers
and a bunch of Lemon Skunk.
Chilli Fatalli


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 25, 2014)

C99 Day 52 flowering. Total of 82 days from seed to harvest. Harvest Day. This is after already pulling about most of the hash lower buds (about a half ounce dried). Very fruity and very frosty. The buds aren't incredibly dense or large but they look great.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Figgy (Jul 25, 2014)

Order shipped from BB! Dog, Engineers Dream, Fireballs , and SK x DB. Now what to try out first...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm planning on flowering my whole shed for a big christmas harvest. Then I'm starting over so I'm not spending the money heating it in jan and most of feb. I'll just take a couple of clones for moms. This should help out with the winter electric bill considering we heat with electric. I have 3 600 and 1 1000 wich should cover my 9x9 shed fairly good. I'm not sure how many strains but have 2 months to build up for flip.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

Friday off has been, looking after my son until the wife got back from an appointment at 1, it was my turn to do breakfast, then rushing out to the shops to get storage bags, then back and had some work to do, then out in the pissing rain for another errand, then home and finally a JOINT!!!!! DOG! fuk me I could go back to bed.....looks like it will be a rather sleep Friday night in. Roll on 420 for a beer and joint! Half an hour to go, should I go out in the rain and grab more beer, or wait until I have finished the last 2 beers, then go out and grab more....oh these questions, lol....what's that noise? Oh yes, FUK ALL, the house is empty and "Friday off day" has finally started.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

get on it lad! i hear the call of the pub too. i've only popped in to work to break up the session tbh.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

haha, now there's no surprise, encouragement to get on it coming from, Don Yer probably right lad, t'is why I have a zatte sitting in front of me already....couldn't even wait another 18minutes, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

would my answer ever be any different man?!?

i'm going to a new boozer/restaurant opening tonight at 7 so i've been told to stay compus.  not sure what i'll do for the next 3 n a quarter hours. might even have a nap. if i drink through they'll probably knock me back lol


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

1/ it would be nice to be able to go to sleep for the next 3 1/4 hrs, and 2/ it wouldnae be too bad going out to a new restaurant tonight either! saying that, baby sitter is booked for next week!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

happy friday folks it's pub o clock. time to see what treats he has for me this week. the new place looks sweet!

www.hopandcleaver.co.uk/


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 25, 2014)

That shit looks delicious don!

It's a lazy Friday for me as well, well kinda I'm under the weather lol. Fuckin stuffy nose and soar throat...

Oh well bigger and better things ahead. Dropped 5 kookies yesterday. Hope they make it as my friend didn't have them in a fridge. Doh! Oh well keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2014)

Got to visit the neighbors garden again yesterday eavining.
This is one of many beautiful perfectly healthy plants.

If you look close I'm wearing my "I graduated cannabis college" T-shit  thanks D!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2014)

Look at them damn xmas trees!


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

Dam they look like happy tree's, and a Happy whodat (under that hat I imagine).


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 25, 2014)

Wish i were there(U.K.). I'm in the U.S.....And here are a few reasons why: E's..., music: got turned on to sex pistols "never mind the...." (sid & nancy) movie in the 80's, discovered ska/roots/Pato Bantan, (skankin) early 90's (modern day also). Your Weather: I like season change and love rain. it's summer year round here (gets old). Great Cinema, i can't watch an American film on Netflix anymore. The Independent films make London seem killer, and surrounding countryside. It appears that many interesting cultures rooted there. E's*....I read mdma has been decriminalized in London (no arrest for small amount/personal use?) Same article stated the going price right now in u.k. is: 3 for £5. I would be unstoppable/until ya'll kick me out of Great Britain. I know this is lame/I've been awake gardening and at the dispensary for 30? Hrs working/puffing. I also have a high school friend/drummer originally from Scotland got arrested in Chicago (heroine etc..) was then deported and resides in London. FISH/CHIPS, all right this must be completely lame for anyone reading this (sorry U.K. residents) I really am trying to show my love. I'll post thus then remember the cool stuff I was gonna say This "Fire OG, bubble hash is working". I don't drink anymore and already feel like I'm gonna regret posting on no sleep/hash bound. Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2014)

DST said:


> Dam they look like happy tree's, and a Happy whodat (under that hat I imagine).


Yes indeed, D. While being toured around the garden I stopped for a minut to check out a particular plant and soon realized I got separated and kinda lost lol
Shouting "I can hear you but I'm lost" haha Never imagined I'd get lost in a big canna garden! I was grinning ear to ear.

Alright out to work folks, have a good one all.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay.. What BB Breeders are in Cali? I need to see this shit happening first hand!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 25, 2014)

roldgoldrlg said:


> Wish i were there(U.K.). I'm in the U.S.....And here are a few reasons why: E's..., music: got turned on to sex pistols "never mind the...." (sid & nancy) movie in the 80's, discovered ska/roots/Pato Bantan, (skankin) early 90's (modern day also). Your Weather: I like season change and love rain. it's summer year round here (gets old). Great Cinema, i can't watch an American film on Netflix anymore. The Independent films make London seem killer, and surrounding countryside. It appears that many interesting cultures rooted there. E's*....I read mdma has been decriminalized in London (no arrest for small amount/personal use?) Same article stated the going price right now in u.k. is: 3 for £5. I would be unstoppable/until ya'll kick me out of Great Britain. I know this is lame/I've been awake gardening and at the dispensary for 30? Hrs working/puffing. I also have a high school friend/drummer originally from Scotland got arrested in Chicago (heroine etc..) was then deported and resides in London. FISH/CHIPS, all right this must be completely lame for anyone reading this (sorry U.K. residents) I really am trying to show my love. I'll post thus then remember the cool stuff I was gonna say This "Fire OG, bubble hash is working". I don't drink anymore and already feel like I'm gonna regret posting on no sleep/hash bound. Thanks for bearing with me.


For your first offence of possession they give you a street warning n confiscate it providing its only a small amount thats obviously for personal use, and some police forces will only do it if you have a previously clean record

Average in the UK atm is £10/G for weed and obviously a bit more at mates rates

An yup, drive 30mins out of london and you are in the countryside lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey jig I'm gonna be moving soon and thinking about buying just a tent frame would having them 12/12 now and then putting them on 18/6 once I get my new spot set up affect them too bad ?


It shouldn't affect them too bad, depends on how long they are in 12/12 before going back into 18/6. But to be honest, I don't have too much experience going back and forth like that. Just experience with clones in 12/12.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2014)

Outdoor Update:

Finally have a sunny day 

 
 
 


Here's a Berry Bubble:

 


And a Greenhouse Buddy:


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2014)

Out of all those beans you should def find a ?p dome pheno with a touch of the BnS. The ?p will brig an avalanche of trichs and the BnS will give it some awesome fruity cheesy terpins.

The yard's looking great doobs! And keep those yins happy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks, whodat 
I'm looking forward to growing them out, can hardly wait to need to up-can


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 25, 2014)

Looking good Dooble


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks, Hemlock 
Hope you're doing well down there 
I'm installing more cedar fence today.
Need to be able to lock up the yard.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like a proper yard now Doobs! How did the new wall in the house turn out?


Love Child pollen! Mulanje x AOS:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2014)

I didn't finish it, but just need a pack of shims so I can finish the trim.
It's next on my list for this weekend.
You & the wife: yammer yammer yammer about the wall...
Did she call you!?
That little...
Tell her "_I'll get to it when I get to it, honey! Sheesh!_"....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2014)

And your yard is looking 1000% better since last summer!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2014)

Fence post pR0n redux!?

       

Will add 7 more posts tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2014)

Sunset sprouts pR0n!?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2014)

Why yes, I have been drinking.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning Droogies, was up at 3:30 this morning unable to sleep....it had to be the stillest night ever, very hot, and not a fart of wind in the air. Didn't go down to well with my beers and rather large burger with rouquefort cheese inside that I ate late on, felt like I had a cow sitting on my chest all night. Flip side to it, I got to foliar feed my plants 2 hours before lights came on, which I was wondering how I was going to do without dragging myself out of bed one night (timer runs from 6am to midnight at the moment). Have a good weekend folks.
DST


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't watch the first one in my country. The second one is cool.... but they sound funny. haha... I'm guessing that's danish?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 26, 2014)

Finished off smokin' the one SK x DB I had  awesome smoke, need to see if I have any beans left..

so I was looking for something to smoke, looked tru jars, & found I still have an Engineers Dream
I stashed away from Feb.

 





rollin a few & down to the Van's Surf Open


 

enjoy your day all...


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2014)

a valentines day present to yourself maybe 

have a great day, wish i was there


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

I keep hoping I find a jar they missed but not that lucky lol.

Have fun bob!


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 26, 2014)

yeah its about sucking it up from limp 
Enjoy bob


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, Hemlock
> Hope you're doing well down there
> I'm installing more cedar fence today.
> Need to be able to lock up the yard.


We are doing OK doobie thanks again for all your help with out you we would still be searching for soil and raw material. We have used almost all the research you did for us. Really helped ALOT. Semper fi Thanks again


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2014)

Hemlock, getting work done. 

:0)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 26, 2014)

Was glad to help, Hemlock 
I should have added info on tool & equipment rentals, water tanks, etc., but my brain was going in 20 directions and I spaced it.
But was glad to be of service


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2014)

London is quite possibly the worst representation of England you can find. I tell every foreign visitor to get as far north as they can before they leave. London is a hellhole. You couldn't pay me to live there.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> London is quite possibly the worst representation of England you can find. I tell every foreign visitor to get as far north as they can before they leave. London is a hellhole. You couldn't pay me to live there.


Yeah ill second that, place is a shithole


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd live in Scunthorpe. Great golfers come from Scunthrope you know, Where my Man Tony Jacklin is from.


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2014)

scunthorpe is still english, very much so. not the prettiest part of the country but genuine people


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 26, 2014)

DBxLivers

Chemdawg


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 26, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> DBxLivers
> View attachment 3213847
> ChemdawgView attachment 3213848


Looking fantastic, right on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2014)

I like London.  I can't wait till I'm back again for a visit. I suggest anyone visit, it's a lovely city with lots to see.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I like London.  I can't wait till I'm back again for a visit. I suggest anyone visit, it's a lovely city with lots to see.


I'm excited to visit London, definitely a lot of E's.....I mean things to see's stupid, I know....but I will try going to visit the U.K. for sure. The United States I'd great and all (killer country for road trips), but ever since I did a lot if traveling to other countries it really opened my eyes to the small size and small mindedness of the U.S. don't get me wrong, it's great living in a corrupt country where you can do pretty much ANYTHING you want.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 26, 2014)

Good evening 6


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wanna share figgy....


----------



## Figgy (Jul 26, 2014)

roldgoldrlg said:


> I'm excited to visit London, definitely a lot of E's.....I mean things to see's stupid, I know....but I will try going to visit the U.K. for sure. The United States I'd great and all (killer country for road trips), but ever since I did a lot if traveling to other countries it really opened my eyes to the small size and small mindedness of the U.S. don't get me wrong, it's great living in a corrupt country where you can do pretty much ANYTHING you want.


I wish I could actually do anything. Need some damn libertarians running this place.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wanna share figgy....


Hell yeah Gigs! I got plenty for ya bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Hell yeah Gigs! I got plenty for ya bro.


Haha I wish I'm sick and in a lot of pain today


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2014)

Helly yea>>




Is it me, or was recording equipment actually better in the 70's than modern equipment, because the Commodores dudes are sounding incredibly spot on!
Enjoy your Sunday 6ers.
Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

Amazing how perfect the drums sound, too!

Considering that they aren't even mic'd for sound.
And the drummer can be seen not playing what's being heard on some of the fills.
And the bass player as well.

The magic of television!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

But I do like the analog recordings of yesteryear.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

People joked about "Smell-O-Vision" being the wave of the future, but TV has been stinking for decades.

The moral of the story:

"Be careful what you ask for."


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2014)

oh, Doobie stop spoiling it, everything was better in the 70's!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 27, 2014)

Morning


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2014)

DST said:


> Helly yea>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the debate over in the recording world like soil vs hydro is over in our world. Analog vs. Digital.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 27, 2014)

Well just flipped the timer, let the doggies off there leash


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

What a shitty weekend it's been. 

Been sick since Friday and this shit just won't go away! 

If it's not gone tomorrow it's time to go see the doc...

Hope everyone in the 6 is having a great Sunday tho!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 27, 2014)

Hope you get feelin better Gigs!

Well it's Sunday Funday. Took a pic of the AKs before lights came on. Flowering for around 40 days. Starting to pack that weight!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2014)

Hot damn those are some nice colas


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Check out this "warning" on somking cannabis from that same article about puffpuffchat:
> ==========
> *USING CANNABIS ONCE A WEEK HARMS YOUNG BRAINS*
> *Smoking cannabis even casually can damage core structures of the brain, an authoritative study has found.
> ...


PREACH!!!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks man! They weren't lyin' when they said the AK48s pushed out huge single colas!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 27, 2014)

You guys and your music!! I am right clicking and opening a new tab to listen while I read!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

@genuity check yea email brotha

Well finally starting to feel a lil better. Was finally able to eat something. God what a shitty way to spend a weekend. 

Oh well hopefully this week will be better. 2 kookies broke the ground! Hot diggity dog!


----------



## haight (Jul 27, 2014)

Heebie jeebies?


----------



## haight (Jul 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> But I do like the analog recordings of yesteryear.


You like black and white movies and telly too?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

A little something different for a Sunday....
Done by a talented guitarist who busks in Brighton (slide guitar is his forte), and a couple of his mates:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

haight said:


> You like black and white movies and telly too?


Oh, yes!
Love the old movies.
I spent some time taking classes on Motion Picture where we learned about movies from the first one onward.
Was one of the coolest classes.
Just watch old, classic movies, and then dissect the writing, directing, camera work, acting, lighting, sound, music, and also delve into any social statements that might be used as subtext.
I dig old B&W TV shows, too.
But I unplugged my TV 3-1/2 years ago.


----------



## haight (Jul 27, 2014)

Of interest- Perils of Pauline was filmed near me.


----------



## haight (Jul 27, 2014)

Some personal favorites include any of the Thin Man series, Lon Chaney, and Casablanca.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

"One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest" was filmed in the State mental hospital 3 miles from me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's a bit of Nelly getting the ladies moving:


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2014)

Flipped Dog's & Fireball's.....


----------



## supchaka (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I spent the weekend camping next to Bruce Penhall lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2014)

haight said:


> Some personal favorites include any of the Thin Man series, Lon Chaney, and Casablanca.


Lon Chaney, grew up at a School for the Deaf, went on to start acting in Silent Film

== greatest actor ever

The scene where he is healed of a terrible, twisting affliction
by a, supposedly fake, Spiritual Leader (see the Steve Martin film)
is totally amazing. 

JD


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 27, 2014)

my PK's from a a couple years back popped! woo!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Well I spent the weekend camping next to Bruce Penhall lol.


Did you ask him about CHiPs?!?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2014)

A little article on the film industry in Louisiana,,, move over Hollywood!

http://www.myarklamiss.com/story/d/story/move-over-hollywood-louisiana-is-top-for-film-prod/40273/gRrdktw7q0iN7LHFrmNUjw


In other news....
lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 27, 2014)

I just got home today from a river trip with family. We had a good time going wakeboarding, tubing, and riding PWCs. I rolled and smoked a joint whenever the opportunity presented itself and drank lots of beer, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

Berry Bubble



I made a trip to two dispensaries today with a buddy and got a 1/4 of Biesel, a 1/4 of OG Kush, and a Spiced Chocolate Popper (muffin) with 112mg THC and 5.5mg CBC at one dispensary:





And I got 3g's of Vanilla Kush at the other dispensary:




So, for $140, this is what I got (the buddy gifted me the small bong, as he's moving to Colorado Springs in a month):



And the wife got confirmation from the theater pub regarding a dinner-for-two b-day screening of "The Big Lebowski" at the end of September.

Today was not too shabby!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 27, 2014)

Came home to some little bushes, lol. I changed the light schedule to 12/12 this evening so we'll see. I'm actually hoping I have to move some of them because that means they are getting too big.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> A little article on the film industry in Louisiana,,, move over Hollywood!
> 
> http://www.myarklamiss.com/story/d/story/move-over-hollywood-louisiana-is-top-for-film-prod/40273/gRrdktw7q0iN7LHFrmNUjw
> 
> ...


I hope I'm even CLOSE to being that spry in 30 years when I'm their age!
Loved watching my uncles & their friends (all in their 60's & 70's) having a week-long party, non-stop zydeco (EVERYBODY played multiple instruments, and were pro musicians), the food, the beer, and lots of dancing & smiling & laughing, cops coming out to give noise warnings (and not leaving without having some shrimp or crawdads and a beer), the occasional fight that ends in hugs...
Bon temps... bon temps...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

If you dig good, quirky movies set in the South, I highly recommend "Schultze Gets The Blues".
It's about a German miner who is forced into retirement at age 65, who is bored beyond belief, doing all the things that upstanding retired German men do, but he plays accordian in a polka band, and accidently hears some zydeco one night and falls in love with it.
With no spoilers: 
he manages to get over to America and makes his way to Louisiana to experience real zydeco and cajun food.

Almost no dialog (the German is subtitled, but there's really very little dialogue in the whole movie), just almost documentary-style of film making that makes it more real and engaging. 

I give it 420 Bong Rips and a "Far out, man!"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2014)

Doobs that described everything I love about home. Well said brother.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

I remember my first time in Lake Pontchartrain, back in '69.
The water was almost as warm as a bath and me, being 3 years old and from Alaska thought it was weird to have a lake with warm water in it. Our lakes are usually pretty chilly in Alaska, even in the summer, so I thought there was something wrong with the water for it to be so warm!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I remember my first time in Lake Pontchartrain, back in '69.
> The water was almost as warm as a bath and me, being 3 years old and from Alaska thought it was weird to have a lake with warm water in it. Our lakes are usually pretty chilly in Alaska, even in the summer, so I thought there was something wrong with the water for it to be so warm!


Usually the only time I feel warm water is when someone peed lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

I wonder how much effect pee-warmed lake & river water has on global warming/polar ice melting...
vsauce should do a segment on it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wonder how much effect pee-warmed lake & river water has on global warming/polar ice melting...
> vsauce should do a segment on it.


Fuck it lets do it doobs!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

Just need to know the BTU potential of pee from every animal, and calculate how many times we all pee and the volume of pee to see how much of a change (if any) we could see if every living thing on Earth pees in the ocean whenever they need to relieve themselves.
Might not have any effect, but it could butterfly into oceans of molten, urine-smelling lava, too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just need to know the BTU potential of pee from every animal, and calculate how many times we all pee and the volume of pee to see how much of a change (if any) we could see if every living thing on Earth pees in the ocean whenever they need to relieve themselves.
> Might not have any effect, but it could butterfly into oceans of molten, urine-smelling lava, too.


That would be some horrible lava!

Wouldn't wanna get caught in that ash storm...


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2014)

Well its pee-ing down a plenty here.....god must have had a right skinfull last night.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 28, 2014)

Canny warm here, I think my Extrema could be male here's a couple close ups 

Also snapped another dog
 

And here's the seedling I thought was a scottie dog


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2014)

could it be an OG Larry? 


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What a shitty weekend it's been.
> 
> Been sick since Friday and this shit just won't go away!
> 
> ...


Not sick but my stretchy sativa turned out to be male I cut that Mitch down quick I'm kinda sad because I gotta kill all those clones now too


----------



## budolskie (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes cof og larry or scottie dog I have got them mixed up...
Waiting for preflower to show see if I can keep


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmmm... looks like it has potential:


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 28, 2014)

Once again I received my bb gear in a week. I'll be popping some today with some crosses from a friend.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Once again I received my bb gear in a week. I'll be popping some today with some crosses from a friend.


I'm gonna have to put in a new order here soon. I got my last one in 3 days! Wahoo!

So today I'm going to pick up the rest of my suplies to finish up my room. Just need to get some new breakers and a few sheets of OSB and a few other odds and ends. 

Stay tuned for future updates


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 28, 2014)

I hope to get some BB gear soon. Maybe in the next run or two.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2014)

The little ones getting their first day of unfiltered light today!
I removed the front plastic sheet this morning so from now on they get full sun.

 

 
Will be about 98f here today (37c) and will be sunny with clear skies.
The rest of the week is expected to be mostly sunny and around 95f (35c).
I'm watering twice a day now.

Waking & baking on a blend of Biesel, OG Kush and Vanilla Kush.
Then out to dig some fence post holes after some breakfast.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Did you ask him about CHiPs?!?


I never acknowledged I knew who he was. I have this weird thing whenever I see a memorial sticker on a car or tattoo that I google the name. Well Bruce had a tattoo for his son that died 2 years ago so when I looked up the name I saw who he was. 

Terrible thing, his son was 21 working for caltrans on the 10 freeway when he was hit by a drunk driver. 

Somewhat related yet not, a dude got hit on a bicycle about 50 yards from my house last week. The driver hit him about 70mph and threw him 75 feet. Then one of the dead guys sons was so distraught that he committed suicide a couple days later.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a bit of Nelly getting the ladies moving:


The dancing in this video makes me chuckle yes I had to use the word chuckle


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 28, 2014)

ok so my N1 f2 X exrema came out to be a male.. very vigorous. I have a two M1 x BMF 's if they come out female probably cross it. because m1 and n1 have the same father plant that I got from some dank (bagseed) 5 years ago! from my very first successful grow. sweet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2014)

hey guys. Bummer... I have to take my building down. But hey, I'll take it anyday over my father or child being killed or killing themselves. Little baby is happy and healthy so really its all good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2014)

Bummer about the building. You put a lot of work into it.
I hate neighbors with bugs up their asses & busybody gov't officials .


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2014)

so the ass let you get all done,and then pulls that bullshit....that is some LOW shit.
but like you say,could be worse.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

That sucks jig! 

I remember watching you build it. 

I'm with gen that's some fucked up shit that they let you build it and and use it then call you in. 

If I had neighbors like that they probably wouldn't be there anymore .

Revenge is sweet


----------



## Javadog (Jul 28, 2014)

I watched the process as well...so typical

I hate that we've empowered everyone to complain everyone
else into submission.

We need to change "Land" to "Stuff"

Home of the Free
Stuff of the Brave


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I watched the process as well...so typical
> 
> I hate that we've empowered everyone to complain everyone
> else into submission.
> ...


Haha hell yea java that's so true!

We aren't free here that's for sure, they want is to think we are free but in reality we aren't.

Oh yea I replied to your email to


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's my All-Star #4. Everything about it is great so far except that it looks like it's gonna be more than an 8 weeker. I smoked a little I chopped at week 6 on one of the phenos that hermied and it was pretty damn good still so I'm really looking forward to trying it finished. Even at 6 weeks it's stickier than pretty much anything else I've grown in a couple years. These won't yield much cuz it was just a pheno hunt but I have some that are ready to go big next round.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's a couple phone pics taken this evening right before the light came on.

1st pic has the Chemdog in the foreground and the Peacocks in the background. 2nd pic is the Herijuana x Cheese? strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2014)

Well I think your neighbor will live out a lonely miserable life, Jig...

That really sucks man  I had to do the same thing with my dad's mill shop in Michigan. Same story, we just finished building it then THAT week surveyors were on the property (in the sticks)... That shit changed everything we were super broke and had to move.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Well I think your neighbor will live out a lonely miserable life, Jig...
> 
> That really sucks man  I had to do the same thing with my dad's mill shop in Michigan. Same story, we just finished building it then THAT week surveyors were on the property (in the sticks)... That shit changed everything we were super broke and had to move.


But sometimes those changes makes us who we are today...


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2014)

I think Jig's neighbour has already had a lonely miserable life, the fukkin cunt! if it was me I would go and kick him right in the knackers, however, by the sounds of it he probably doesn't have a set!!! 

When I was a teenager our neighbours in Scotland tried to take an Interim Interdict out on our family, which in Scottish law can restrict you from doing certain things. They were, English (funnily enough) and tried to restrict us from being within a certain distance of their property (our driveway connected with theirs, and our kitchen window looked directly on to theirs). Our lawyer pissed himself laughing when he saw the letter. "So basically they want you to move house", ahahaha...fukkin dumb fuks didn't realise I was a teenager in a gang and had nothing better to do than make their lifes a misery from that point on. My sister was learning to drive and their whole family would get up to their window and clap and cheer as she drove off in the learners vehicle (I thought that was actually quite funny). Amazing how much we humans can hate each other eh! Needless to say they moved within a couple of months.

On that note, Much love to you all.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

DST said:


> I think Jig's neighbour has already had a lonely miserable life, the fukkin cunt! if it was me I would go and kick him right in the knackers, however, by the sounds of it he probably doesn't have a set!!!
> 
> When I was a teenager our neighbours in Scotland tried to take an Interim Interdict out on our family, which in Scottish law can restrict you from doing certain things. They were, English (funnily enough) and tried to restrict us from being within a certain distance of their property (our driveway connected with theirs, and our kitchen window looked directly on to theirs). Our lawyer pissed himself laughing when he saw the letter. "So basically they want you to move house", ahahaha...fukkin dumb fuks didn't realise I was a teenager in a gang and had nothing better to do than make their lifes a misery from that point on. My sister was learning to drive and their whole family would get up to their window and clap and cheer as she drove off in the learners vehicle (I thought that was actually quite funny). Amazing how much we humans can hate each other eh! Needless to say they moved within a couple of months.
> 
> On that note, Much love to you all.


Hey man can you or someone from bb shoot me an email.

Need to get some more gear 

Oh and here's my new survival bracelet. Ready for zombie attack now, or just a fun hike with the boys


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2014)

For a minute I thought you had one of those "loom" bands......kids are going crazy for them over here.

i don't do pm's here but i'll drop an "hello" email from the other place.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

DST said:


> For a minute I thought you had one of those "loom" bands......kids are going crazy for them over here.
> 
> i don't do pm's here but i'll drop an "hello" email from the other place.


Well that's what I meant lol.

I wouldn't expect anything from here 

And nope it's made out of paracord. Has many uses


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2014)

@whodatnation

How's about Dr. House playing New Orleans jazz piano & singing?
(and other top-notch singers & musicians)


----------



## budolskie (Jul 29, 2014)

well the veg room is off,,,, 
need to build a diy dwc to start my pips in the net pots......
also hope hes got these dimmable ballasts soon as he said end of month and time is ticking for my nft,
i should have the floor in and a new lick of paint by wednesday


----------



## rob333 (Jul 29, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> @whodatnation
> 
> How's about Dr. House playing New Orleans jazz piano & singing?
> (and other top-notch singers & musicians)


that just made me hate house a little more im so more of a apartment fan myself


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

I never listened to Hugh, he is annoying on different levels, I never really liked him as a comedian either......I did check out People Under the Stairs (this is the 2nd song of theirs I have heard, pretty good)


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yea who's gotta good taste in music


Well 6 it's time for giggles to hit the hay to plan for a bigger day lol


Yea I'm fucked up right now

Have a good one 6! I leave you all with this!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)

DST said:


> For a minute I thought you had one of those "loom" bands......kids are going crazy for them over here.


3 lasses knocked on my door the other day asking if i wanted to buy any loom. I didn't have a scooby doo what loom was so they showed me some elastic bands. i was like errr I'm ok for now thanks haha


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 29, 2014)

morning 6er's

 
nice start this morning..............


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2014)

it's time to pause and wish our founder a happy birthday......so

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
DST

We hope you have a great day.
Like a fine wine, it gets better with age.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2014)

Time for birthday celebrations!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday DST!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)

happy birthday big yin. may it be filled with bongs, beer and boobies


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2014)

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!

?!?!?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy birthday, old man.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy birthday, D !!!
Hope you have a few fingers of scotch and a huge bifter to help celebrate!
My wake & bake is in your honour today.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Day my bru. Longest and Shortest year of your life eh?

JD, I hope your post was kosher, I liked it without a translation haha.

Not the asshole neighbor, but a nice one I liked... he passed away overnight. I saw them wheel him out around 12:30.  Give all your loved ones a hug.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is to short to not take chances. Live your life with no regrets and never look back.

Oh and happy bday dst!


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

happy birthday dst.

another day in paradise is not a bad present eh?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday DST!


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2014)

i wish i could pop out of a cake for ya DST.......hahahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

I keep hoping my wife will surprise me with one of those cakes that someone jumps out of, but it's yet to happen.

Wishful thinking right....


----------



## Figgy (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday DST! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, was a great day, (apart from a bit of a food fight in between, lol, little f......) And I was out of beer earlier and had to wait for the Yin to wake up so I had a nice finger (Pelecanos) of Balvenie DoubleWood (I liked that, reminded me of something rude, But the doublewood refers to first a whisky barrle mature, then a sherry cask mature, tis rather lekker if I do say so myself. Yin woke at 5 and I sped him promptly to the local drinking hole as I could see he was dying of thirst the poor bugger, I had a beer just so we could relax in the establishment and all was tickety boo. We then went home and he ate the equivalent of a baby kebab, and I had some more beer! yippeee! He's sleeping now and I am getting tucked right into the 8% Zattes....not to mention the Deep Blue joint I just had ( I was relcuctant to do it as that shit has been putting me to sleep). Anyshmokesh's, enough jibber jabber from this merrily stoned chappie, off to have smoked salmon and Dutch garnalen (disgusting looking little shrimpy prawn mofos - tasty as as tasty thing though!).

Oh, and I think it's about time we had a 600 Competition! Agreed? Ideas? Picture Bombing with weed?


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> i wish i could pop out of a cake for ya DST.......hahahaha


ahahahahahahaha, me to buddy, hopefully you'd be able to pick me up off the floor as I nearly pissed myself with that post Could you maybe just arrange what I think Giggles wants from his cake???? pretty please.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn it you're going to have another one as soon as I get all up and going again DST!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!
> 
> ?!?!?


Goed gedaan jongen.

In The Netherlands when someone has a birthday celebration the people arriving at the celebration congratulate not only the the person who's birthday it is - with a "gefeliceteerd", but everyone else in the immediate family as well. First time it happened I was at this Dutch girls, "Mums" birthday party down in the South, and everyone who arrived congratulated me as well, I was like, "wtf, I only met her today", lmfao.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> hey guys. Bummer... I have to take my building down. But hey, I'll take it anyday over my father or child being killed or killing themselves. Little baby is happy and healthy so really its all good.



Whoa... I am hardly caught up from vacation. Sorry you have to take it down. I imagine you guys have one foot out the door at this point. 

What happened to the plants you did have from the party? They go bye bye? I saw you said nothing going right now and probably better with all the BS. Been thinking of you guys all the shit going on and sad to see it hasn't stopped. At least your attitude seems good! Sending you good vibes for some positive energy!


We are making a last ditch effort this year to get a home loan.... If it doesn't happen then it is going to be a while before it does.. In that case I need plan-B since I think the landlord will be selling our current place next year. I really hate moving every few years.. LOL but at least we have a roof over our heads right?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh DST.. Happy BDAy. Sorry if Im late on that. This is a helluva thread to keep up on. LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

banished from kitchen area for interfering....ffs

on an annoying tip, ran out of gas for the blow torch!


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

no birthday dabs for you!, i suggest a geoffrey (not jeffrey).

a bit of everything you have (erl, bho, flowers,hash etc) in a joint, preferably at least 4g in weight. when you wake up it will be your next birthday!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot damn I feel like a fat kid in a candy store with a golden ticket. Today is a good day. I can't decide what to pop, oh my thank you so much fairy!!!


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

i hope there was more than seeds in the package...........

hey at least you'll have some dank in 8 weeks giggs


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haha no there wasn't ghb but hey I can't complain with what I got. 

I should see lots of dank in some good time  

Now to decide what to pop, choices, I know southern thunder and extrema and heri are at the top of my list. Damn that banna wonder sounds delicious to. Christ I can't decide what to pop!

Maybe I'll just pop like 5 of each haha


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

i am glad to see you aren't letting things get to you, living in fear of what might happen has ruined many a character.

good luck to you man, i say do 5 of each too, fuck it


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i am glad to see you aren't letting things get to you, living in fear of what might happen has ruined many a character.
> 
> good luck to you man, i say do 5 of each too, fuck it


Fuck the fear. I love growing way to much and I think I'm fairly good at it so I don't plan on quitting anytime soon.

They can kick my door in again if they want, I'll never stop, I'll never go back. 

But this time, safety precautions have been put into place. All new setup, new everything


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

you got everything you need then? when is kick off?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> you got everything you need then? when is kick off?


Coming soon, don't worry  Just need to make some adjustments on some things and do a few tests. Ya know make sure all my ducks are in a row 

Taking a poll here guys, you think I should start a new thread/journal? It's been awhile and not sure if anyone would even wanna follow along...


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

to be honest giggs, keeping track of journals is a nightmare on the new layout, i keep losing track of them in my alerts, i spot them in the forum list and then realise i have missed pages because the alerts were not doing their job lol

there are only a couple of threads i still visit now, riu is sucking balls as a social network imo


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> to be honest giggs, keeping track of journals is a nightmare on the new layout, i keep losing track of them in my alerts, i spot them in the forum list and then realise i have missed pages because the alerts were not doing their job lol
> 
> there are only a couple of threads i still visit now, riu is sucking balls as a social network imo


Ya that's why I'm up in the air about even doing one. I hate how it's all like FB now.


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

use the 600 (obv) breedersboutique and bb breeding showcase threads, will get it out to more people and serve as a semi marketing tool for the good folk who help us out with genetics. then nobody will miss your grow


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think the biggest thing I'm ready to start doing again is throwing some pollen. That's like the biggest thing I miss....


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

all in good time, flowers first giggs lol, i'm scared of jizz handling.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> all in good time, flowers first giggs lol, i'm scared of jizz handling.


I've got the room to do it all at the same time


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

well have fun, just make sure to take precautions now, always wipe front to back or something along those lines............


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks man, every time I see you post I think of one of my old friends who I used to always fall out on ghb with lol


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Christ I can't decide what to pop!


Pop them all, now, take your bayonet and....


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

i won't ask too many questions giggs but let me just say this 

ghb. you were doing it WRONG! hahaha


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh hey, I am hearing good things about my Chargers these days!

:0)


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i won't ask too many questions giggs but let me just say this
> 
> ghb. you were doing it WRONG! hahaha


No we were doing it right lol, a Gatorade capfull of it and a few times we woke up in a whole different state. The last 24-48hrs were a blurr.


Ya those were in my dumb youth days....

Oh well live and learn right....


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Pop them all, now, take your bayonet and....


Now that would take some kahunas, to pop them all. I wouldn't' even be legal in cali lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

good night all, off to do a bit of gardening myself, a lady garden that is 

peace


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday DST! It sounds like it's been a nice day so far for you, IMO. 

@giggles26 - I'm happy to see you have some good genetics in your hands again so soon. Now get crackin'!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Happy Birthday DST! It sounds like it's been a nice day so far for you, IMO.
> 
> @giggles26 - I'm happy to see you have some good genetics in your hands again so soon. Now get crackin'!


I've got my hands full that's for sure


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2014)

I helped Papakush6 trim up his some of his crop yesterday after work. We're going to trim more today whenever he gets home. So far I'd say yield isn't all that great but the quality looks really good so I'm sure he'll be happy. I think he did pretty good for his first run and I'm sure he'll tweak what he's learned so far. I'm sure his next run will be even better than this one. I'll get some pics of the harvest today and help him post them or something.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I helped Papakush6 trim up his some of his crop yesterday after work. We're going to trim more today whenever he gets home. So far I'd say yield isn't all that great but the quality looks really good so I'm sure he'll be happy. I think he did pretty good for his first run and I'm sure he'll tweak what he's learned so far. I'm sure his next run will be even better than this one. I'll get some pics of the harvest today and help him post them or something.


this is what it is all about....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No we were doing it right lol, a Gatorade capfull of it and a few times we woke up in a whole different state. The last 24-48hrs were a blurr.
> 
> 
> Ya those were in my dumb youth days....
> ...


I still have those issues, just not only 48 hrs and 1 state away. Throw a little K in the mix and you'll think it was all a video game.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Genuity, you might be happy to hear that he's considering going vertical in there. He wants to start out with the single 600 he has and then add a second later, if he does it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know if we'll build it out before the next flower run or not but I have built a pretty nice vertical garden in my head for him already, lol. It's what I would build for myself if I was using that space and equipment anyway.  If I was going to keep it soil...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I still have those issues, just not only 48 hrs and 1 state away. Throw a little K in the mix and you'll think it was all a video game.


Haha it's been awhile since I've had some K, hmm it's been 4 1/2 yrs to be exact


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2014)

So let me start by saying gefeliceteerd to all of you.

iiiiiiiiii Make a wish D!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2014)

GHB + K = Good Times!!! Can't say I ever did the combo, but my friends were big fans. I fucking loved hearing them talking on GHB.... something like:

"Hey, do you see shit?"
"What?"
"Do you see shit?"
"Yeah man, I see some stuff"
"What?"
"What?"
....
....
"Dude.... what were we saying?"
"What?"
"Were we saying something?"
"Fuck, I don't know."
....

LoL. Not sure if anyone else enjoys this imaginary conversation, but it's cracking me the fuck up remembering it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2014)

How much negative pressure is ok? I just put my new fan filter in and the sides of the tent are concave.

6 inch fan 410cfm 4x4 tent with two bottom vents open. Prob 11x4 vents.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2014)

I would open it up more if possible. I had a similar fan and had about 90 sq.in of opening.... Which still pulled the door closed fairly easily


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 29, 2014)

Fence pR0n...

... again...

(it's pics like these that really highlight how bad cheap optics can be in point & shoot cameras)


----------



## moondance (Jul 29, 2014)

Howdy 600, happy bday DST! A little pRon of my own for ya, first off my shower project that has took me forever to finish seems like. Now just some final polishing and instal the accessories! 
now the flower tent featuring BASH big two cola girl in this picture. O my the smell off of her is grand! 
then in the back we have SnowDog and Satellite Cindy all filing in nicely. 
white widow.

and the up and coming widows 
I ended up only having 1 of 3 females of the BASH, SnowDog f2's and Satellite Cindy's, so I took cuts a few weeks ago, now we have up potted clones doing well to continue giving. The harvest from the seeded only came in at around 4 quart worth, but I got a quart out of the first outdoor autoberry too. Off to cut down the 2nd outdoor auto in the dead of night for stealth, checked it today with the scope and saw all cloudy, I was hoping it would swell more. Hope everyone safe and stoned, MD.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2014)

I spent the last two days adding a second 600w HPS along with a 6" air vent with isolated intake / exhaust for the cool tubes. Flowering room is 7'L x 4'W x 7.5'H with 20 lb. CO2.

So am I kicked out of the 600 Club since I turbo-charged my room? Ha


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2014)

moondance said:


> Howdy 600, happy bday DST! A little pRon of my own for ya, first off my shower project that has took me forever to finish seems like. Now just some final polishing and instal the accessories!View attachment 3216564.


That shower is awesome. I'm freakin' jealous. I want to sit in my shower!


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning good people, nice looking bathroom/showeroom....a seat, I would never get out of the shower if I had a seat in mine


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

Julius Caesar said:


> I spent the last two days adding a second 600w HPS along with a 6" air vent with isolated intake / exhaust for the cool tubes. Flowering room is 7'L x 4'W x 7.5'H with 20 lb. CO2.
> 
> So am I kicked out of the 600 Club since I turbo-charged my room? Ha


yes, now go away!!! lol. j/k, there are many people running many combinations of lights in here, we've kind of moved past 600w being a restriction, but we still ALL love the bang for buck from a 600. I run a number of 6's mesen!


----------



## moondance (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks guys both the wife and I are getting older, and I designed it with our current and future health issues in mind. With my bad knees I am going to love having the bench. Plus I have to install the grab bar and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## moondance (Jul 30, 2014)

The wall that is not in the above picture.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy b day for yesterday d I wasn't about.... 
Out clocking miles on my cycle burning sum calories


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2014)

I love the dark tiles, we have pretty much a charcoal black bathroom.....with massive tiles like that. Welcome to the Dodgy knee Club!


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2014)

bathroom pron from '09, not sure what those house plants are doing in there.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

I see what u mean with the dark tile, love the contrast on the white fittings...plants not so bad either lol


----------



## budolskie (Jul 30, 2014)

Shroom kit from zamnesia anyone tried them 800g fresh yield


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2014)

Only shrooms I have ever tried have grown in a field with coo's in it



[email protected] said:


> I see what u mean with the dark tile, love the contrast on the white fittings...plants not so bad either lol


Aye, the folk in the tile shop laughed at us (stupid cloggies that live in the sticks!) when our place was finally built and we were being given a tour by the builder, he said we had the nicest bathroom on the estate! and it was designed by a Transexual who was at least 6foot5 (she was taller than me!)


----------



## budolskie (Jul 30, 2014)

The ones I had in dam not long after a left u that day were canny like and only weak ones for a giggle


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

DST said:


> Only shrooms I have ever tried have grown in a field with coo's in it
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, the folk in the tile shop laughed at us (stupid cloggies that live in the sticks!) when our place was finally built and we were being given a tour by the builder, he said we had the nicest bathroom on the estate! and it was designed by a Transexual who was at least 6foot5 (she was taller than me!)


 ive seen a few similar but they fucked it up with a glossy finish to the tile n it just looked tacky. Nice one hope you reccommended him to ppl, would love to see the look on their face when he walks in lol masculine design with a touch of feminine finesse lol


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Cute cat dez.  My heart is very warm.
> 
> Almost got my shed torn down... it will be all done tomorrow/ today. It's a good thing I'm not growing at the moment with the county crawling around my property. I think as a celebration of when it's all done I'll fire things back up. Looking forward to growing pretty plants like the rest of you folks.
> 
> ...


Course people grow here in New Zealand were cannabis crazy  One of the highest number of smokers worldwide


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2014)

We're thinking about making NZ our permanent residence. That's good news. Thanks.


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2014)

care to explain? i would love to visit new zealand, it looks like heaven on earth


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We're thinking about making NZ our permanent residence. That's good news. Thanks.


Good stuff! Evryones pretty relaxed about it  Were will you be moving from??
Youl find us kiwis over here:https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-zealand-outdoor-thread-2013-14-all-kiwis-post.749279/page-61


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We're thinking about making NZ our permanent residence. That's good news. Thanks.


Now that would be a move!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2014)

Well we are in So California now, but we are moving near Philadelphia next year. NZ is more of a 5-10 year plan. Really depends on what me and my wife end up doing for money. If we can free ourselves up of being hooked to a location, no static jobs... then maybe sooner. Also depends on how long our parents live. Both me and my wife are only children, and our child is the only grand child. So moving to the other side of the world wouldn't be very nice to the grandparents. The youngest of them is 68.



ghb said:


> care to explain? i would love to visit new zealand, it looks like heaven on earth


It's pretty. It's far away. They play cricket. Nice weather. It's not too big. Doesn't have too many people. English main language. About the same sunlight as So Cal where I'm used to. I don't like it being light till 11pm like in England. It's many islands so there is lots of water all around. I grew up at the beach.

My wife visited NZ with the yin a couple months back and fell in love. I've been to Aus, but never NZ. We are planning a trip in the next couple years so I can see. Maybe spend a couple months down there to see how we like it.

The big thing I guess is I don't want to live in the USA anymore. I don't like supporting the war on the rest of the world with my tax dollars. I don't like sending a large portion of my brothers and sisters to prison, and then paying for it. I don't like the police state this country is becoming. The thought police are also starting to get a hold of power.... and to me that is very scary. I want to get off this sinking ship. Would enjoy my daughter growing up around prosperity.

No where is perfect.... but I'm about done with this brand of imperfect.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2014)

jiggy u might like colorado bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Keep on dreaming jig! Fair fucks man


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2014)

I FEEL ya jig...........


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been to nz a few times, beautiful place! I could deff love there!

The people are friendly to. I worked with a few guys from nz on a harvest crew when I was younger and they were some pretty awesome dudes. 

I feel yea to jig, it's no longer the land of the free.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2014)

Heh, here's the citizenship requirements:

*Requirements for a Grant of New Zealand Citizenship*
You may be eligible for a grant of New Zealand citizenship if you:

intend, if granted citizenship, to continue to reside in New Zealand;
are able to understand and speak English;
are of good character;
understand the responsibilities and privileges of New Zealand citizenship;
have New Zealand residence; and
were physically present in New Zealand, and have had your New Zealand residence for the last five years before applying for citizenship.


*Responsibilities and Privileges*
Becoming a New Zealand citizen means you will undertake responsibilities and you will enjoy the same privileges of a person born in New Zealand. You must be aware of these responsibilities and privileges.

*Responsibilities*
*Things that you must do:*
Obey and promote the laws of New Zealand.
Not to act in a way that is against the interests of New Zealand.
Register to vote.
Pay tax.
Behave as a responsible New Zealander.
*Privileges*
*Things you have the right to do:*
The right to live in New Zealand indefinitely.
Travel overseas and return to New Zealand on a New Zealand passport.
Stand for Parliament or local government.
Have full access to education.
Have full economic rights.
Represent New Zealand in many international sports.

Soooo, basically: "Come down, stay a while, obey the laws, vote, and pay your taxes." is all it takes.
I like the way they think


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

Fuck yea!!

Screw it I'm moving to NZ.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've been to nz a few times, beautiful place! I could deff love there!
> 
> The people are friendly to. I worked with a few guys from nz on a harvest crew when I was younger and they were some pretty awesome dudes.
> 
> I feel yea to jig, it's no longer the land of the free.


 wtf were u harvesting sugar cain braaaaah


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2014)

Wife says most countries have lax citizenship laws... I guess it's the work permits that get you. I don't know... I don't work.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

theexpress said:


> wtf were u harvesting sugar cain braaaaah


No I was harvesting wheat in Texas. You know custom harvesters hire foreigners from other countries.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2014)

I was in almost full Dude Mode when I went out last night at 10pm for some food stuffs at the supermarket...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No I was harvesting wheat in Texas. You know custom harvesters hire foreigners from other countries.


 didnt know maybe i can go to columbia to help on da coca fields brahhhh


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

theexpress said:


> didnt know maybe i can go to columbia to help on da coca fields brahhhh


Get on it, I hear they pay good


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Get on it, I hear they pay good


 moneys in importing not harvesting braaah.. how many olive oil lubed ballons can u swallow for me braaah.. just act white at da airport ill pick u up at ohare


----------



## Figgy (Jul 30, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was in almost full Dude Mode when I went out last night at 10pm for some food stuffs at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 3216871


Rockin' the Uggs for men I see  At least you're comfortable!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2014)

Happy belated birthday DST! 

Genuity popping out of a cake... Hahahahahaha too funny!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh hey I forgot to mention I had my first dab last week. It was probably a little too big for a first timer! The left side of my face went numb, I thought I had a fucking stroke. I can lol now but I sure wasn't at the time!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2014)

looks like I might be in for more males than I expected.. fuck. back to the seed drawer. thats always fun though


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I couldn't decide what to pop so I said fuck it and did 5 of each lol..

Here's to road of dank ahead


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well I couldn't decide what to pop so I said fuck it and did 5 of each lol..
> 
> Here's to road of dank ahead
> 
> View attachment 3217010 View attachment 3217019


Looking forward to watching them grow man!


----------



## Figgy (Jul 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well I couldn't decide what to pop so I said fuck it and did 5 of each lol..
> 
> Here's to road of dank ahead
> 
> View attachment 3217010 View attachment 3217019


I can see it now......

giggles26 "Fuck it I popped some of everything" grow journal. 

I would be subbed up for that one!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2014)

Or how about the "_*Fuck The Police 2014 Growfest*_"?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha oh guys you gotta be a good grower for anyone to follow you...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2014)

That's why you only do it for yourself!
Fuck the rest of us!
If anyone is smart enough to follow the journal, well, they can thank you for it later.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 30, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> That's why you only do it for yourself!
> Fuck the rest of us!
> If anyone is smart enough to follow the journal, well, they can thank you for it later.


But I love sharing my porn with you guys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2014)

No, man: post the porn, and the words!

We love pretty green chicks!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2014)

I've heard tell that the bird in the last pic is a cheep date...
... but my mate, Dangerous Dave, says that she has a fowl poonany.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 30, 2014)

This pig should have been reassigned to the unemployment line...

*http://news.yahoo.com/seattle-cop-issued-80-percent-marijuana-tickets-reassigned-025538694.html*

SEATTLE (Reuters) - The Seattle Police Department has reassigned an officer who single-handedly issued about 80 percent of the marijuana tickets handed out in the city during the first half of this year, authorities said on Wednesday.

Seattle Police Chief Kathleen O'Toole said staff reviewing data to prepare the department's first biannual report on marijuana enforcement found that 66 of 83 citations for public pot use were given out by just one officer.

"In some instances, the officer added notes to the tickets," O'Toole said in a statement, adding that some of the notes requested the attention of City Attorney Peter Holmes and were addressed to "Petey Holmes."

In one case, she said, "the officer indicated he flipped a coin when contemplating which subject to cite."

In another, O'Toole added, he referred to Washington's voter-approved changes to marijuana laws as "silly."

Washington state voted in 2012 to legalize the sale of cannabis to adults for recreational use but does not allow it to be used in public places.

She said the officer's actions were reported to the police's Office of Professional Accountability, and that he will not perform patrol duties while an investigation takes place.

The six-month report, which was released last week, found African Americans in Seattle were ticketed disproportionately to their population for using pot in public.

The police department said 36 percent of the tickets were issued to African-Americans, who make up just eight percent of the city's population.

A spokesman said the SPD recognized the numbers were disproportionate, and O'Toole reiterated on Wednesday that the study was designed to provide more oversight and to flag "anomalies or outliers" in Seattle's marijuana enforcement.


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We're thinking about making NZ our permanent residence. That's good news. Thanks.


God stuff! Were ya moving from? Youl find us kiwis over here:


jigfresh said:


> Well we are in So California now, but we are moving near Philadelphia next year. NZ is more of a 5-10 year plan. Really depends on what me and my wife end up doing for money. If we can free ourselves up of being hooked to a location, no static jobs... then maybe sooner. Also depends on how long our parents live. Both me and my wife are only children, and our child is the only grand child. So moving to the other side of the world wouldn't be very nice to the grandparents. The youngest of them is 68.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome mate I hope all your plans go ahead and im sure youl like it but it sounds long term eh. I don't like raving about my country it seems ignorant but tones of people like it here! You defiantly have to do a trip. And try to get a hold of some NZ buds while your here


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was in almost full Dude Mode when I went out last night at 10pm for some food stuffs at the supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 3216871


pulled over by fashion police for crimes against clothing, lol....go Doobie! I think you need a pair of homemade african sheepskin slipper!, that's what I am rocking...very trendy, lmfao.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well after a long think, the nft has gone on hold for a month or 3! 

Gona do a soil run in it to get the environment bang on then try with the hydro,also works in favour il be to get cuts about 5-6 weeks to replace the 
dogs that will be finishing end of Sept 

Gives me sum time to plan this and a bit practice to get the mini dwc build and dialled in.

So here's my 6 pips I just put in my dome along with 3 hermie pips in the wool and couple in the kitchen towel
The hermie are to practice pips for hydro 

In the black trays I have 3 Bubblegummer and 3 double berry fems
 

Il have to treat the closet to a new 400w set up thinking about an adjustawing. Also a filter so the same doesn't happen like last year


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 31, 2014)

Flowering cheese 2x days ago

 

 

That was yesterday I have my light about 6" away and its only getting up to 77 in my tent any advice on how to get those massive buds you guys keep showing off ?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 31, 2014)

I've adopted a new method of trimming. I call it the Spin n' Trim.














By doing this I can trim all of my plants without chopping them as harvest day nears. Then when they dry its just a matter of cutting off the buds. I like this setup cuz I can trim a whole plant in about 35 minutes. I trim one handed and just let everything fall (big time savings) The tomato cages are a must as most plants don't like to be moved around much when they're that size. It also cuts down on fatigue since Im not in as constant a position as with traditional trimming, I get to move around more. Once the plants trimmed it just goes back into the room and I grab another.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Well last night wasn't a good night. My girl has Tourette's and last night she had a horrible attack where all her muscles tightened and she couldn't stop ticking and shaking and doing motions over and over. Almost ended up in the ER. Was a long bad night. Thankfully my friend brought me a j to give her and wouldn't you know just seconds after smoking her body started to relax and the ticks slowed way down. But yet this plant has no medical properties they say. It's a crying shame that I had to almost lose my family over a plant! A fucking plant that could save life's, my fiancées included. 

Kookie was my special project for her. I'm hoping I've got at least 1 female in what I got back. She is the main reason I grow, her and my mom. 

But today is a new day and I owe a fairy a huge thank you! You have brought peace in the giggles household. Thanks for being there club 6! It really means a lot!

Time to go work on the room! Here's to the up n up!


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2014)

Aye, the Curious ole fairy is' a stand up dude!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, yes he is.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jakes dream day 52

Jakes dream is a deep blue x engineers dream, freebies I got last year


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Exo cheese clone only, day 52


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dog day 52, she has suffered abd had a little burn a few weeks ago when she hit the light, moved her now and shes thriving


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2014)

dang giggles. That is horrible!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> dang giggles. That is horrible!


Yea it wasn't good, she was in so much pain she was crying. It was bad and I felt horrible that I couldn't do anything cause all my shit is gone. Couldn't exactly feed her seeds...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2014)

pm me on the stone haven.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a lil throw back thursday. Bigger and better days ahead


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil throw back thursday. Bigger and better days ahead
> 
> View attachment 3218240


 that was your cookie cut?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

That's honeybee, here's kookie


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful sativa structure, but flowers and yields like a true indica


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a good old one (I think of it every time you write "kookie")
(and, yes: that's Dick Clark hosting)


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Cantaloupe anyone?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Cantaloupe anyone?
> 
> View attachment 3218274


Haha I showed my girl and she's like now that's a song I could do!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2014)

Made some progress on the fence.
Just need to trim 2 boards down, and make a gate tomorrow.
Ran out of boards & 4x4 posts, so the final 27-ft of it will be done at the end of September when I have the money for it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking good doobs!

I need to get my room mostly finished tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, giggles, looking forward to seeing you back in action


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks doobs! I can't wait to be back in action. I'm ready for these damn beans to pop.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2014)

It always seems like other people's grows go from veg to flower to harvest in the time I'm sitting there waiting for new beans to germinate and do their thing.
It's my Stoner's General Theory of Relativity: _*the speed of germination feels inversely proportional to the grower's need for the seeds to pop*_.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha I'm hoping some are up by Monday


----------



## budolskie (Aug 1, 2014)

Im gona order my light this weekend 600 dimmable and an adjust a wing £113 for both..

Sorry to hear sbout the bad night giggs... sumtimes Im glad iv gotmthe epilepsy and not my girlfriend she says its horrible seeing me have a fit also a mate told me its not nice to see as I dont believe I have had one till sumtime after when my muscles wre aching


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yea I wish I could take it from her so much but I can't so I do the next best thing. I grow her high grade cannabis 

I'm exited for this next room. Flower room has expanded and mixed spectrum added, 100% climate controlled from a thermostat, oh it's gonna be fun 

I can't wait until I can show you guys what I've been up to


----------



## Fast50 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOL doobie brother. I hear ya. Like watching a movie star grow up.

Stoppin by here since i got 2-6er's. And 2-1's. @ 750w. But hope i can get my GPW up more woth these 600's. Finally got 4 4x4' full. And its square all "efficient" and shit.. Im lookin for magic near the center where they overlay. . .8 baby! Should be going for 1 gpw, but Fml. Whatever. Lol.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2014)

Brutal day yesterday! I drove like 250 miles and got to sit in a 100+ degree warehouse for 5 hours. Then it was come home and transplant 12, took about 25 clones. Cleaned up the room and got the next bunch in. It was a non-stop day from 6am-11pm. Im flipping them straight into 12/12 this round.





L-R Pre 98, Blue Dream, Chemdog 4, All-Star 2 & 4, Cherry Pie





Heres one of my All-Stars from the test run. Annnnd its blurry





One pheno is very fruity smelling, and the other is not. It smells good but I can't put my finger on what it is. 
The upper one is the fruity. This is the other.





And that old familiar view I love!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> It always seems like other people's grows go from veg to flower to harvest in the time I'm sitting there waiting for new beans to germinate and do their thing.
> It's my Stoner's General Theory of Relativity: _*the speed of germination feels inversely proportional to the grower's need for the seeds to pop*_.


Oh yeah....you can actually stop time by staring at plants. 

Really. I've done it.

:0)

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm ready to be able to stare at some plants...


----------



## Figgy (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm ready to be able to stare at some plants...


Same here man. Just waiting on the post man to deliver some Dog to the door.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep, next spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm just waiting for some beans to pop.

Soooo boring, they're sleeping now and in 4hrs day 2 will begin for them


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 1, 2014)

OG 18 getting fat on the right



Looks to me like a bit of a Calcium deficiency along with heat stress (canopy was over 85 for a couple weeks).

I think i'm in need of a taller/larger tent for the 600w hps than the 2x4.. i'm thinking 4x4x7


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm ready to be able to stare at some plants...


   

Hope that helps jiggles. I did some "lollipoppin" today I took a shit ton of those little branches off that were on the bottom of the plant hopefully nothing that hurts the plant. I also put the 600mh back in there my buddy says my yield will be small but I'll have more resin than I'll know what to do with. What do you fuckers think ?


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2014)

Your buddy is probably spot on, low yield, high resin....I also found that out.

Howverm if you mix the mh with hps, now that's a whole different story.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2014)

and enwysea, who's Jiggles? lol, is that like a hybrid of Jigfresh's and Giggles...you must be smoking some good shtuff tonight.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 1, 2014)

DST said:


> and enwysea, who's Jiggles? lol, is that like a hybrid of Jigfresh's and Giggles...you must be smoking some good shtuff tonight.


Not even gonna lie I was sober but I was sitting in the sun waiting for swim lessons lol...it was supposed to be to giggles tho and what's the best way to mix the spectrum I have a 400w ballast with a hps bulb and a 250 same thing should I just put one more light in the tent ? Or keep switching the bulbs like I'm.currently doing


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Not even gonna lie I was sober but I was sitting in the sun waiting for swim lessons lol...it was supposed to be to giggles tho and what's the best way to mix the spectrum I have a 400w ballast with a hps bulb and a 250 same thing should I just put one more light in the tent ? Or keep switching the bulbs like I'm.currently doing


In my flower room I've got hps/mh/hps and I still 
Get weight and frost beyond belief 

If you can I'd put a mh bulb in one and an hps bulb in the other


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> In my flower room I've got hps/mh/hps and I still
> Get weight and frost beyond belief
> 
> If you can I'd put a mh bulb in one and an hps bulb in the other


How would I go about setting that up and managing the temps running three light FUCK I don't even have enough light hangers better start delacing my shoes


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2014)

DST said:


> and enwysea, who's Jiggles? lol, is that like a hybrid of Jigfresh's and Giggles...you must be smoking some good shtuff tonight.


I was confused for a min myself.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2014)

I have to agree, mixed spectrum is where it's at!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is the MOJOS - Hyroot's name for my cross of Jesus OG and Scott's OG:

7/18




7/26




8/1





Here is the LA Con from FMILY to contrast:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2014)

Off to some good starts, Mo 
Tonight I get to go out and get soil for immediate up-canning so they can survive the heat better and keep growing.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wahoo we have 12 lil taproots showing! 

Think by Sunday should see some above ground. Fingers crossed...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2014)

I only have one bulb for this grow... 

... the Sun.




Currently 95f @ 5:39pm PST


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I only have one bulb for this grow...
> 
> ... the Sun.
> 
> ...


The only thing better then a digilux bulb 

Wish I could use the sun, well legally lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2014)

And I'll be using a bunch these file crates (12"x12"x14", or 8.75-gallons, or 33-litres), lined with landscaper's fabric, for final containers:


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah with conditions like that I'd imagine you are watering at least once a day in those party cups.

I found in similar situations it's also good to flood the trays just to keep up, they'll soak it up fine in no time.

Either way, they are getting transplanted soon,,, so my post is kinda useless


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 1, 2014)

Twice a day waterings.
Got to get them into bigger homes, pronto like!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't help but feel like your ignoring me who. Maybe it's the banana wonder or maybe it's my fucked up brain but either way I hope all is well bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha not at all gigs  I just don't agree digilux is the best bulb out there,,, EVEN THOUGH that's what I used for the past 5 years  

I seen some shit at the grow shop the other week that didn't even make sense,,, some kind of double ended hps that looked like an oversized halogen bulb. Didn't help that everyone there was stoned off their ass and couldn't even help me with some info.
Its a problem, everyone out here grows weed for a living and the towns can't find any decently half brained nitwits to run normal businesses lol

Other than that, I don't like the situation you're in or recent events so sorry, no likes given.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha ok that's cool. I can respect that. Hey I don't disagree there isn't better out there but it sure beats a ipower bulb lol. Although on the later of that I did have one ipower bulb that was actually really good. I guess luck of the draw.

Double ended hps? Hmm now you really got my stoned ass thinking. Google here I come haha. I better make sure I type it right cuz with double ended in there that could get some bad results I have a feeling.

Yea man the situation I am in sucks, but at least it's going away. Actually I've got court in a couple weeks. Blah blah even though all charges are being dropped still have to make an appearance and all that shit, our legal system is fucked. I'll be happy once it's all gone and such but hey I"m happy to be free and I'm glad to be part of club 6 and I miss your porn! I think your going to like my new room 

Yea well the idiots out here at our grow shops are probably even dumber. But at least out there you don't gotta hide what your really there for haha.

Well yep I'm stoned and this short response has now turned into a novel, glad to hear all is well bro. 

Peace love and happiness brotha, and maybe someday we will meet, until then taker easy


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2014)

"Makes me feel good, knowing the Dude is out there taking it easy for all us sinners."

Doobs knows what's up. One of my all time fave movies.

So yeah, I'm def out here taking it easy, for me and whoever else  I know dooby is


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2014)

Well not exactly taking it "dude easy",, But you get the gist. 

I'm working hard and loving it.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha I knew what you meant brotha.

My fiance just said lets' fucking watch The Big Lebowski tonight! Coincidence or good stoner vibe haha


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2014)

#destiny

........Man


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Guess it just was meant to be 

So just went and checked on the beans and wouldn't you know I see 5 lil seeds right below the top of the pellet, fucking score!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 1, 2014)

Lemon OG 8 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Is it my turn to throw up some porn yet.....

Hmm what goodies do I have that you guys haven't seen....


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Some of the last pics I have of kookie...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

Just got back from a trip to the store.
These aren't the jumbo ones like when we were kids after chasing the Ice Cream Man down the block but, after a long day of working in the hot sun, it tastes 1,000 sweeter...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks delicious doobs!!

Well wouldn't you know the first one to show was a dog s1. Go figure lol


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I just added the hps bulb in other light both set at 250w see what temps.like tomoz see if I can switch them upto 400 each in morning 
Here's a quick pic 6 days of 12/12


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's how I have sat the lights,


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

i do miss the cooltubes sometimes, especially in this heat, the ability to let the plants grow within a few inches is priceless.

maybe i'll be breaking them back out one day, trying the mh in there too. are you running 850w total at the minute bud?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2014)

No its just set at 500w at min both on 250 but can both go up to 660sl for the winter,
I was just running the 1 at 400 and the temp controller had it bang on,, 
see if its still ok tomoz and il do them upto 400 each


----------



## MD914 (Aug 2, 2014)

I chopped my Strawberry Blue at day 69...7.5 ounces dry weight

5 of her clones getting busy now


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice harvest MD. 7.5 oz for 1 plant is impressive! Let us know how she smokes. I have a freebie sitting around somewhere.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 2, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Nice harvest MD. 7.5 oz for 1 plant is impressive! Let us know how she smokes. I have a freebie sitting around somewhere.


Thanks 
Mine was a freebie too. Funny story...I bought Critical Kush seeds and every single one hermed at the start of flower...the freebie turned out to be the keeper  I have the first 5 clones flowering now and 14 more behind those (Im gonna need more space)
Smoke is smooth (zero burn) but I can't say much for flavor as it's still curing
Combination head/body high as of right now


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

If you are new to growing you should check out breeders boutique. They are 50% off for the summer.. Promo code: bbss14 if i'm not mistaken. DOG strain is one that everybody loves but they are all good. Great service too!

You can get a lot of seeds cheap and that way you can sprout a bunch at once and get practice as well as pick out only the healthiest seeds.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 2, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> If you are new to growing you should check out breeders boutique. They are 50% off for the summer.. Promo code: bbss14 if i'm not mistaken. DOG strain is one that everybody loves but they are all good. Great service too!
> 
> You can get a lot of seeds cheap and that way you can sprout a bunch at once and get practice as well as pick out only the healthiest seeds.


I am pretty new...thanks 

Are there many other female growers around here? I want to start a thread just for the ladies...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2014)

I think the sale ended yesterday.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

A few dirtbags started hanging around in my back yard today.
Think I'ma go an ruff 'em up a bit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm going to make them take a dirt nap.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

They'll be pushing up the cannabis when I'm done with them.


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2014)

i was waiting on that...^^


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

They're dirty fighters, but I'll pot them like a small cauldron.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 2, 2014)

I wish I had time to catch up but don't till next fri when I get my new unlimited internet service. This cost me money just so they would run lines down my road so I could get it, but is still cheaper than the verizon hot spot. 

@giggles26 check your email bro.


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2014)

my screen(2009) is going out..........all bud pics are lime green


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

* http://news.yahoo.com/denver-fairs-bong-edible-contests-celebrate-pot-211603298.html*

"*Denver Fair's Bong, Edible contests celebrate pot*"

DENVER (AP) — Marijuana joined roses and dahlias Friday in blue ribbon events at the nation's first county fair to allow pot competitions.
This weekend's Denver County Fair includes a 21-and-over "Pot Pavilion" where winning entries for plants, bongs, edible treats and clothes made from hemp are on display.
There is no actual weed at the fairgrounds. Instead, fairgoers will see photos of the competing pot plants and marijuana-infused foods. A sign near the entry warns patrons not to consume pot at the fair.
A speed joint-rolling contest uses oregano, not pot. The only real stuff allowed at the event? Doritos, to be used in the munchie eating contest.
Organizers say the marijuana categories this year — which come with the debut of legal recreational marijuana in Colorado — add a fun twist on Denver's already-quirky county fair, which includes a drag queen pageant and a contest for dioramas made with Peeps candies.
"We've been selling tickets to people from all over the world, and we keep hearing they want to come see the pot," said Dana Cain, who helped organize Denver County's first fair three years ago. This year's event is expected to draw 20,000 people.
Judges considered only the quality of individual marijuana plants, not potency or the merits of drugs produced by the plants.
"It's more like a rose competition than anything," said Russel Wise, a pot grower who entered three plants and a marijuana-infused baklava treat.
Other Colorado contests — patterned after Amsterdam's famed Cannabis Cup — gauge drug quality and flavor.
Edible products did require tasting. A secret panel of judges sampled brownies and other treats earlier this month at an undisclosed location.
"At first the judges were eating them all, but by the end they were really feeling it, so they just tasted them and spit them out," Cain said with a laugh. "We offered them cabs home."
The winning brownie was made with walnuts and dark chocolate. Top prize was $20 and a blue ribbon. The fair already has a green ribbon — awarded for using environmentally conscious methods.
For the handmade bong contest, three industry insiders judged 17 entries for craftsmanship, creativity — and functionality.
"It has to be something special, something you'd want to use," said judge Robert Folse, who works at a pot dispensary as a "budtender," sort of a sommelier for marijuana.
It's too soon to say whether marijuana contests will spread to other state fairs. Officials in Routt County, in western Colorado, voted last year to ban marijuana from the county fair. Colorado State Fair organizers have expressed no interest in marijuana competition.
California holds an Emerald Cup at the fairgrounds in Sonoma County, where guests with medical clearance are able to sample the drug. That contest is held at the fairgrounds but isn't a part of the county fair.

======================


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2014)

Ocean Forest "sleeping with the fishes"


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2014)

No, there aren't too many lady growers at the moment. We've had a couple regulars, and there was a year where there was a bunch of females, but sadly they've mostly moved on. I'm speaking of this thread. There are quite a few lady growers on RIU.


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I think the sale ended yesterday.
> 
> 
> cof



Thanks for the heads up. Still a good deal though for the DOGs at only about 4 or 5 bucks per feminized seed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

First (way overdue) outdoor upcanning!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Ocean Forest "sleeping with the fishes"


Damn it!!!
I wish I'd have thought that one up!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2014)

Hopefully it'll be "looking at the roots of trees"


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I wish I had time to catch up but don't till next fri when I get my new unlimited internet service. This cost me money just so they would run lines down my road so I could get it, but is still cheaper than the verizon hot spot.
> 
> @giggles26 check your email bro.


Got it I got back to yea bro


----------



## supchaka (Aug 2, 2014)

Ever since this new site came up when I go to latest unread thread it always shows me some old shit and I gotta scroll through till I find the new. Anyone else have that?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Doobie Brother! You think if one was to pop some beans now and veg under T5s with some supplemental sunlight 18/6 for 4-8 weeks then outside for flowering like that they'd work out?

Never done it and always wanted to because it stays so warm so long around the Gulf and by the time December/November rolls around they'll basically be done. (but with 10.5hrs of light will they be ok?)


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2014)

Woah guess I started a message a long time ago and never finished lol


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Ever since this new site came up when I go to latest unread thread it always shows me some old shit and I gotta scroll through till I find the new. Anyone else have that?


Yea it does it to me on threads to. Always gotta scroll


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

Swamp Thing said:


> Thanks for sharing Doobie Brother! You think if one was to pop some beans now and veg under T5s with some supplemental sunlight 18/6 for 4-8 weeks then outside for flowering like that they'd work out?
> 
> Never done it and always wanted to because it stays so warm so long around the Gulf and by the time December/November rolls around they'll basically be done. (but with 10.5hrs of light will they be ok?)


That should work just fine 
You'd only be a little less than 3 weeks behind where my grow is at if you soaked them tonight, and your sunrise/sunset is more stable than Northern Oregon. 10.5-hrs should be okay (I would think), but this is my first outdoor cannabis grow, so I'll be interested in hearing from an experienced outdoor grower.
My goal is to not have to use supplemental indoor lighting, but worst case scenario is bringing them in (there will only be 6 for flowering) and setting them up in the vertical 360-scrog with the light mover and a 600w.
I'll be pushing it real bad, but if the weather is typical Willamette Valley farming weather, I should be able to do as good in 3-months of outdoors as I might get from a 4-month grow under a 600w.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Ever since this new site came up when I go to latest unread thread it always shows me some old shit and I gotta scroll through till I find the new. Anyone else have that?


I have seen that too Chaka.

If you keep putting focus in the address/URL 
area of the browser, and hit return, focus will 
consistently jump to the same, correct, post.

It is as if the caching capability of browsers
has been subverted by random renaming
of image files....i.e. it seems that every time
that I load a page, every image is re-downloaded
and this is what is making the page take
so long to load and to jump about.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmmm... the Flash-based uploader is working real good for me now (I switched to the other, slow & clunky 1-at-a-time method when early problems made it not work)


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2014)

No, the uploader has been pretty good so far.

It is just that I have seen the pattern, where
the browser will take my view to posts on the
page that I have already viewed while it is loading
the page.

I was just suggesting that this is similar to how 
browsers behaved before image caching...basically,
every image in a thread that I have already downloaded
should map to my screen immediately, as it has 
already been downloaded and it is in a cache on my system.

It is not lethal.

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 2, 2014)

I know, I was making an unrelated comment about the uploader.
It used to just hang there, not uploading. Tonight was the first time since the forum upgrade that I'd re-tried the Flash uploader.

Don't mind me!
Carry on!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I am pretty new...thanks
> 
> Are there many other female growers around here? I want to start a thread just for the ladies...



there's flaming pie, whose a pretty good grower. 


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2014)

I finally have some porn I can post! wahoo! 17 up and counting


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2014)

Lights are off in my tents, but I'll try to get a pic up later today.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey giggles I got my second light in the tent so I'm basically running 1k I hope the tent stays cool as in cooling the 400w hps with a 4" inline fan I'll know today how stable my air temps will be when I go check on my cheese.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yummy hydro!!!

Well we're now up to 25 up and 2 more I can see. 

They're popping like wild fire now! Should be able to find some keepers even if no more popped


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

First 2 plants done under my 600. 

Some BB Sour Cherry
 
Getaway Mountain


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

Calling @curious old fart 

What's the skinny on what I've got here? Do they like to be topped, super cropped, bent over or what's best seeing as you've run them


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 3, 2014)

ABM do you know Getawaymountain from outdoor forums? He had some killer outdoor last year and he had created a strain called Getawaymountain if I am not mistaken.. You might be able to find more info on it there if you were curious..

Looks good! It was probably selected as an outdoor variety due to its fast finishing.. which is evident in it being one of the first plants done in you 600 tent.


How does that Sour Cherry smell? I have a packs of healthy looking seeds laying around. It is listed as Medium potency and that has been a big turn off to me... did yours yield well?


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> ABM do you know Getawaymountain from outdoor forums? He had some killer outdoor last year and he had created a strain called Getawaymountain if I am not mistaken.. You might be able to find more info on it there if you were curious..
> 
> Looks good! It was probably selected as an outdoor variety due to its fast finishing.. which is evident in it being one of the first plants done in you 600 tent.
> 
> ...


I got the Getaway Mountain from the mans hand himself. I got the chance to hang out with him and his wife and will be seeing them again this year in Dec. He's got a ton of strains that I will be growing out in the future all fast finishing and mold resistant for the most part.  

The smell on the Sour Cherry is a slight floral smell with a spicy undertone. I have smoked the purple pheno before and it was a great smoke. Light taste, good expansion, and a nice head high. Not overpowering in any way. I would call this a nice maintenance strain for those looking to get through the day. She grew one long cola with minimal lower branching but the lowers had nice thumb sized nugs on them. This one was in a 3 gallon, from seed, vegged for 3 weeks under a mini florescent (about 100W), then tossed under the 600W for the duration. Minimal feeding (a little 0-10-10) and watered every 3-4 days. Yield is only going to be a little over an oz dry and in my opinion it's not a high yielder but a nice taste strain.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah out where I am seems as if mold resistant and fast finishing is a big deal.
I'll be doing some research when the time comes.

On that note, BB folks what strains of yours may fit this criteria? Also, not looking for plants that make giant dense flowers as that will also lend itself to bud rot out here.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

I had ZERO problems with the Dippy Ellsy.. 

*



Dippy Ellsy

Click to expand...

*


> *Genetics:*Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheese
> *Flowering Time:*under 9 weeks
> 
> Sub cool's Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheese.
> ...



Not sure about it's resistance but I did not have one bug or any mold (keep in mind I am in Cali) The buds were small and dense but no huge colas. I would do extremely well being topped several time but smell is an issue as it's the stinkiest that I have ever grown. So much that I can't run it in my yard or tent without the wife giving me grief. LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is what I have going on currently.

2 Grapestomper BX and 3 Goji OG @ 6 days 12/12


I raised the light a bit for picture.



3 Goji girls topped and trained.



GrapeStomper #3. I undernuted (rushed watering...idiot) and she is showing deficiencies. I topped everyone with some EWC and gave them a healthy dose of nutes today. I expect her to perk up in a few days. She stretched alot.



GrapeStomper#1. Also undernuted but didn't mind much. Easy to train and shorter internodes.



My veg tent currently. GS#1 Mom, Goji Mom, GS male for breeding, Clones of GS#3 (one for breeding) and GS#1 clone for breeding.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

angryblackman said:


> I had ZERO problems with the Dippy Ellsy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice and description.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks ABM 

I'm also in Cali, humbolt. Smell ain't an issue as the whole county reeks lol but fog and near end season rains are a problem for buds. 

I never grew dippy but I did have the pleasure of smoking some. Very stinky and tasty, me likes.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

FP I do believe I have grown out the grape stomper before,,, A+ IMO!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Good choice and description.
> 
> 
> cof


Thank you sir. I will not forget that strain! Every.... It's like the sweetest, nastiest, cheese funk that you have to go back in for so that you are positive that you smelled that rank from the bud. Then you smell it again.... LOL I kept popping the jar for my friends and killing their noses with it.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3220004 View attachment 3220005


I forgot to ask, is that the Hawaiian snow?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

I use 9 oz cups from wally world that have drain holes drilled in the bottom for clones and seedlings.
an example of a fresh clone


...and some clones about 3 to 4 weeks later




they are still in the small cups because there's "no room in the inn".
they survive and thrive in the cups as long as they are watered frequently


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 3, 2014)

Girls seems to be loving both lights. The temps did rise a wee bit 84* highest but 81 while I was there.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey curious did yea see the question I asked you?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Calling @curious old fart
> 
> What's the skinny on what I've got here? Do they like to be topped, super cropped, bent over or what's best seeing as you've run them


You're right. I had missed this.
I just run them as they grow.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2014)

Pfft. Ask for lady grower and I show.. No applause.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> You're right. I had missed this.
> I just run them as they grow.
> 
> 
> cof


Have you topped any of them to see how they react? I'm just curious as honeybee didn't care to be topped


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 3, 2014)

They're liking their new temporary homes...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pfft. Ask for lady grower and I show.. No applause.


That was me asking 

I started a thread for the ladies...check it out
https://www.rollitup.org/t/girls-gone-ganja.840129/

And I almost forgot


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

Woot woot giggles is on his way to being back in the game. All 5 extrema popped  and 3 dogs so far and a handful of the rest. Have at least 2 of each so far, I'm sure more will pop as it's only day 3 today


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 3, 2014)

I have five Hericheese, four Peacock plants, one little Chemdog and five Lambsbread in there now. The Peacocks and Lambsbread have not shown sex yet but are from seed. The Hericheese are on the left hand side and the Peacocks are on the right. The Lambsbread are on the floor, in front of the other plants.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 3, 2014)

It's filling in real nice, dez


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 3, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have five Hericheese, four Peacock plants, one little Chemdog and five Lambsbread in there now. The Peacocks and Lambsbread have not shown sex yet but are from seed. The Hericheese are on the left hand side and the Peacocks are on the right. The Lambsbread are on the floor, in front of the other plants.View attachment 3220369 View attachment 3220371 View attachment 3220372 View attachment 3220373 View attachment 3220374


Hey dez how does one go about setting up a vertical bulb like that can I use my regular cool tube or does it have to a certain type


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey dez how does one go about setting up a vertical bulb like that can I use my regular cool tube or does it have to a certain type


Vertical growing, turn horizontal bulb vertical 

I'd suggest checking out club 6 vert


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

He's got his (by the looks of it) sitting on his filter.

I've hung a vert cool tube before. Depends on the kind you have, mine all I had to do was move a bracket from on end to the other,,, just need a flat head screw driver,,, then you got two brackets on one end to hang it vertically.

And you can go DST route with it by stacking a tower of those fuckers!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Have you topped any of them to see how they react? I'm just curious as honeybee didn't care to be topped


heri doesn't like topping, but some with a wider structure could be lst'd-ie casey jones , banana wonder, mountain valley kush and the uber.


cof.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

By the way, looking very sweet Dez  love me some happy plants! And clean setups!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> heri doesn't like topping, but some with a wider structure could be lst'd-ie casey jones , banana wonder, mountain valley kush and the uber.
> 
> 
> cof.


Ok cool thanks. I really like that banana wonder. The smell and taste are great.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey guys is there a way I can look at my old "attachments" without scanning through old journals? 
Or are all my old pics gone with the new RIU layout?

Last I remembered there was a manage attachments option wich had all previously uploaded pics on it.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok cool thanks. I really like that banana wonder. The smell and taste are great.


I'm glad you enjoy her. I'm open to suggestions for names....maybe southern style.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I'm glad you enjoy her. I'm open to suggestions for names....maybe southern style.
> 
> 
> cof


I'll have do some thinking. She is probably my fave. I think banana wonder x exterma would be bomb 

Oh and who I'm thinking they got lost. At least I think that's what someone told me. I know all my attachments are gone.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

extrema is chem dog / heri and I only have her as a lady. Banana wonder was a cross from strickly seedless. The heri was the father to the banana wonder that you have. She ought to have a fuely, pine scent and taste.


cof


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Aug 3, 2014)

Sending hellos from the BAY hope everyone's chilling...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> extrema is chem dog / heri and I only have her as a lady. Banana wonder was a cross from strickly seedless. The heri was the father to the banana wonder that you have. She ought to have a fuely, pine scent and taste.
> 
> 
> cof


That's right I remember now. Time to chase down some pheno's, any special ones I should keep an eye out for.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

I've only grown a couple testers, not enough for a good analysis.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I've only grown a couple testers, not enough for a good analysis.
> 
> 
> cof


Well looks like I've got some fun ahead of me then. I love chasing down pheno's. I'll keep ya posted on what I find


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2014)

heri is a straight plant with buds on the main stalk where the bw has a spready structure.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm trying to decide how long I'm gonna let me veg for. I'd really like a long veg, but then again I'd really like some flower soon and I should have enough that even with say a 2 or 3 week veg they should get me set pretty straight.

Idk I'm really deciding how I wanna do it. I'm so up in the air about my plans right now. 

I'm debating on adding another 600, hmm decisions decisions......


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

So did any of you realize that there are 5 weekends this month, 5 Fridays and 5 Saturdays, yep that's right enjoy this extra special month that only happens once in like every 900 years.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. My cooltube is actually hanging from the ceiling by two, ratchet type, light hangers. I got fancy with duct tape to seal the gap between the tube flange and the filter  My fan is mounted to the ceiling and there's a short duct between the two.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha New Orleans gotta represent in London! lol makes me smile


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm having a fit


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

These things rock, 35 of 45 beans popped in 3 days. Pretty sure I'm gonna hit a hundo on this one. Yes!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2014)

Testament to the beans, and care taking too.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 3, 2014)

I always show my girls love, and wouldn't you know 5 dog s1 and 5 extrema s1 are popped. 

Wahoo clone, clone and more clones


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2014)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Sending hellos from the BAY hope everyone's chilling...


How much are those chocolate bars? I need to get out more.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning folks, a friend of ours from the Dam moved to LA for work and she just got her MJ card. She said it was a bit of a joke to be honest. The Dr asking her leading questions like..."so you just arrived in LA to work, that must be pretty stressfull? and is this causing you not to sleep well? and is that making things even harder for you?" lol... Hope you all have a great week.
Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Morning folks, a friend of ours from the Dam moved to LA for work and she just got her MJ card. She said it was a bit of a joke to be honest. The Dr asking her leading questions like..."so you just arrived in LA to work, that must be pretty stressfull? and is this causing you not to sleep well? and is that making things even harder for you?" lol... Hope you all have a great week.
> Peace, DST


Mate you have no idea. You can get them on the beach from a doc wearing roller skates. It's such a joke it's not funny.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 4, 2014)

Well had the pups out for a feed over toilet...

Good news on my Extrema it's a she here's a couple pics 
 

Here's the larry or scottie dog or og... still no preflower 
 
 


Here's them back in with my 9 dogs
 


Also took 3 cuts off Extrema after 8 days of 12/12 hope they root


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey guys any idea when my dinafem cheese will start packing on weight or any additional notes I can give her I'm currently running 
Dutchmaster Flower AB
Sea Green hydro 
Dutchmasters root zone 
Armor si 
Humbolt county gravity and snow storm ultra


----------



## budolskie (Aug 4, 2014)

Any pics nyc


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I forgot to ask, is that the Hawaiian snow?


Yeah it is. I really like the taste and smell. Bit fluffy tho.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So did any of you realize that there are 5 weekends this month, 5 Fridays and 5 Saturdays, yep that's right enjoy this extra special month that only happens once in like every 900 years.


Ya for an extra paycheck!!


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

may had 5 weekends, 2 bank holidays too which was nice


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah it is. I really like the taste and smell. Bit fluffy tho.


I'd love to try some someday


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2014)

afternoon, another warm day here...having a great summer so far.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

It is a beautiful day here as well. Gonna go outside and tend to the garden and maybe tear down an old shed.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 4, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Any pics nyc


I always get throwed off when people say NYC lol since I haven't lived there in years but yeah I got pictures here are some. Its still early in flowering so maybe that's why they are big yet lol I'm just wandering if there are things I can do to increase yield as I already have a 600w mh and 400w hps over her.


Also is it still OK to foliar feed her while the buds are producing


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2014)

outdoor gem.......
she should get as big as my indoor gals...

and my earth bucket....went in to 12/12 on the 1st.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

The earth bucket is new to me. So basically it's a self watering/wicking system?


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The earth bucket is new to me. So basically it's a self watering/wicking system?


 
the one i made...1gal rez
 
3gal rez/lower profile/more medium..i got into these,for one reason really...a buddy i chat with,is in a wheel chair,and these would make things much better for him...but i like them a lot to.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Man what a shitty morning already. All was going good and then my girl woke up and had another attack. Fuck me at this rate I'm gonna have to rob a bank to afford her meds. 

Sometimes life isn't fair.,.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Bro.

A little time, and you will be back on track.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear that Bro.
> 
> A little time, and you will be back on track.
> 
> JD


God I can't wait. These next 9 weeks can't come quick enough...


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2014)

I am drinking a 2006 Shiraz called, Bishop by Ben Glaetzer, holy shit it goes fine with Deep Blue, it's like getting a double dose of Cassis smoking a joint and sipping some of this. I have made beefburgers with roquefort inside them for dinner And baked spuds...fuk me I am munchied.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, and Giggles, there will be something in the sky for you tomorrow......hope the Fairy makes it


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well thanks dst. You all are great people. I feel like shit that I can't help her. I don't I'm probably to hard on myself but I love her more then anything. 

I guess what I'm saying is I'm glad to call the 6 my home and I will return all the favors guys. 

Off to the hospital now to see what they can do for her. Take care and hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well still at the hospital. The tics have slowed down. They have her on iv now and gave her some Ativan. 

I snuck her in one of cofs famous butter cookies.


Shhh don't no one tell the nurses....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Those are some fine cookies  I believe I had the lemon ones,,, was quite some time ago.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of the strangest buds ive ever grown Hawaiian Snow

DBxLivers 

Chemdog

Tent atm Chemdog. 2x DBxLivers and 2 Lemonskunk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jakes dream day 58


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well we're finally home. 

What a long day it has been. She said the iv made her nausea and the cookie helped with that and slowed her breathing down.

It's been an everyday occurrence for the last week. It's been a long week...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

cof's cookies are miracle munchies


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

Was texting a buddy and decided to see if the voice-to-text of Android OS worked.
It does!!!

Kind of.

After the "Cool " I spoke:

"Call tomorrow and we'll talk then."


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAA...LMBAO


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

Good thing I checked it before sending


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2014)

genuity said:


> HAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAA...LMBAO


This

Awkward!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

I think their first clue that it was a bad idea was the idea itself


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2014)

LAMO....I saw that image in a slew of "other stories you might enjoy"
sort of blog-section.

It had the caption of "uncomfortable family costume photos"

Google this at your own risk!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, they're just thrilled:


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahaha  too much y'all.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Another day of kicking ass and taking names on the vineyard. I'm sure to get a raise sometime soon. The boss- "you obviously know more about this than I do" and handed me the wheel on all things to do with the ranch.

Plus he's only here maybe once a week,,, I got a grip on this shit.







Aaand that special lady in my life from back home is gonna stay out here with me. 
We thought the distance between us after the road trip would kinda fade away our feelings foreach other and we'd move on with our lives,,,,,, that didn't work. Ima fly back home in September and we'll make the road trip again, except this time she ain't flying back home  

So,,,
-Sweet job in the "field" I'm passionate about---check

-Special lady friend---check

Awesome ganja garden-- NOT YET!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha doobs, java thanks for that guys! I needed a good laugh after today.

Fuck ya who! I'm glad to hear that, a good lady friend is always good, I have 2 very special ladies in my life, well sometimes I get a male in there but that's only for his jizz haha. 

Well now doesn't that sound bad, guess you gotta be careful with your sexuality 

I'm ready to see some fucking tree's who, and when I mean tree's, I want King Kong to cry when he see's one.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh no worries gigs, my trees will feed off the tears of King Kong and a family of Sasquatch's ,,, their shit too, then their bodies after they die from the fall from up top.... "Top dressing"

Will put the red woods around here to shame!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

The little ones are following the Sun


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Oh no worries gigs, my trees will feed off the tears of King Kong and a family of Sasquatch's ,,, their shit too, then their bodies after they die from the fall from up top.... "Top dressing"
> 
> Will put the red woods around here to shame!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good thing I checked it before sending


But it would have been so much funnier if you had


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

It's amazing how badly the voice translator performed.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Great sign the pips are chasing the light doobs! The FFOF might be a tad hot for them at first but will serve them well in the end.

A top dress will be great for them too, in time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

And I have two packets of your tea mix waiting for them, too.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice! 
Mix it real good then dig in with a top dress of the "sludge". 
I'd also put the solids in a pantyhose pouch for brewing, will make things a tad cleaner and easier for top dress. Just knee highs from the grocery cut with scissors and tied in knots. 

Great "shit" in that mix,,, not just "shit" though,,, lots of goodies.

The BS molasses may be expired though. Also found at the grocerie,,, get two birds stoned with one trip


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

As you know the foam can go crazy,,, two tablespoons of olive oil will take care of that, right into the brew.

It will pop back up after 24hrs, I usually only brewed for 36-48hrs.
1-tbls per gallon of BSM I did.

Anything after 48hrs I would just add more BSM accordingly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll be like "The Green Fairy": a story about a Ranger during the Vietnam war who would slip into some pantyhose to wear under his fatigues for when sludging through the jungles to prevent leaches from attaching to his legs and beans & weenie.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahaha I used to buy it all the time in public, along with blackstrap molasses, dry ice, and ISO  I really wonder what that looked like to everyone!

Edit: can't forget the frozen pizzas! lol
I been past those days though, promise!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> As you know the foam can go crazy,,, two tablespoons of olive oil will take care of that, right into the brew.
> 
> It will pop back up after 24hrs, I usually only brewed for 36-48hrs.
> 1-tbls per gallon of BSM I did.
> ...


I keep telling my wife to add a few drops of oil into her boiling veggies/pasta/quinoa/rice, etc. to stop the boil-overs.
She doesn't listen to me...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

You can also put a wood spoon on top of stuff boiling  Also stops it from boiling over.

Oh and I also add oil when cooking noodles and shit lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hahaha I used to buy it all the time in public, along with blackstrap molasses, dry ice, and ISO  I really wonder what that looked like to everyone!


I know!
I come out of the Fred Meyer's store with some pretty random selections of items that either look suspect or sexual when viewed out of context


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You can also put a wood spoon on top of stuff boiling  Also stops it from boiling over.
> 
> Oh and I also add oil when cooking noodles and shit lol


Will try the spoon method, and thanks!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2014)

Peeps have dirty minds Doobs!

Dude! Bridges bowling out the first pitch at a dodgers game! New I think


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2014)

I recall Patrick Stewart (Captain Picard) telling of where 
William Shatner (Captain Kirk) advised him to wear 
panty-hose for his horse-borne scenes. 

Apparently they are a well known "all-over moleskin".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Peeps have dirty minds Doobs!
> 
> Dude! Bridges bowling out the first pitch at a dodgers game! New I think


Coolness!


I love how the crowd reacts when he gets ready to roll instead of throw


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Will try the spoon method, and thanks!


It works, I learned it from my girl.  I thought she was crazy when she told me but damn it works so well that I sometimes forget shit is boiling and come back to all the water being evaporated lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

@DST I got at you on the bb mail


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2014)

Got it Gigs.

So, love is in the air for Whodat, that's awesome geezer. Sometimes absence does indeed make the heart grow fonder....I found it just made the bitch I had cheat like a dirty whore...but hey, some people are just nasty like that Thank the FSM I met Mrs DST! gave me some faith back in womankind.

Have a great whatever it is your doing,
Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yea some women are just whores.

But then the loyal ones that will play out any fantasy you have and act a whore only with you are the ones you want


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2014)

And re the boiling thing...I tend to just turn down the heat, Lol......I am going to try the wooden spoon though.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 5, 2014)

Detox from the wax till the premiere league starts again for me, then will be soccer Saturday stuck to the settee


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

That first dab will do you a real good one after a break


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

I bet a dab would fuck my world up right now lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

Me too 
I've only had one dab, and it had me floating for about 3 hours


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Haha I uses to have dabs all the time, but it's been hmm lets see like 4 months now 

Even bought my girl a ape vape like a month before the bust. Gotta use it like 1 time. Shitty!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

So first 5 kookies didn't make it, but got 5 left that I've kept in the fridge and look a lot more viable.

Damn friend didn't know you gotta show the beans love to in order for them to give you what you want later on in their life


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

Fingers are crossed you get some kookie joy outta the next group of beans


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

These next 5 looked a lot more promising.

I did the first 5 in hopes they would pop so I could have left to carry her on. But oh well I'll just have to find another female and make more beans no biggie 

So I've got court this week...


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2014)

Good luck with court. I thought the charges had been dropped though?

Picked up some new Gorilla tape, got to clean the tubes then turn the 2nd 600 on as the plants are now above the 1st light. Then I got to add a net extension onto the mobile Dog mom who has gone boss.

EDIT: We got the Fireball male clone, we got 2 viney Deep Blue ready for a sex change, we have the chosen F2 Fireball from doon button ben (going on smell, lack of stretch, resin and trichome production, and finishing time - and mahoosiveness of the main cola on it - until I get a chance to smoke some). And theres a batch of Blue Pit clones. I think thats aboot it!
So here's some picture shenannigans>>>


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 5, 2014)

Another update since I failed to do so yesterday. The plants seems to be really liking the mh&hps together. I really wish I could do something to get the buds big and fat though. Onto the pictures and DST I really need to figure out the best way to set up a cool to be like that. Would it even be worth it in a 2x4x7 tent ? Running two plants and one clone lol



 
Will foliar feeding hurt the buds at all guys ?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

DST said:


> Good luck with court. I thought the charges had been dropped though?
> 
> Picked up some new Gorilla tape, got to clean the tubes then turn the 2nd 600 on as the plants are now above the 1st light. Then I got to add a net extension onto the mobile Dog mom who has gone boss.
> 
> ...


Charges have been dropped but I still have to make my first appearance is all. Gonna be the only time I gotta go. Thank god after this week everything will be gone and in the past ...

Here's to better days ahead and I've got club 6 to thank for that!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2014)

GL gigs, though doesn't seem you need it.

NYC, I wouldn't go vert in a 4x2,,, not saying you CANT, just saying I wouldn't.
On the foliar, all depends on what you're spraying them with.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice update D and I'm loving the bean work. 
Kinda pissed about all the BB gear I left behind, and fireballs and such, but I'm finally getting a fairy box today for future bean delivery 
Keep it goin y'all.


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 5, 2014)

Yo people I got 600w multi strain on the go at the moment ready for harvest check it if u got the time I'm doing
White strawberry
White lemon
Amnesia lemon
Wonder Woman
Fruity chronic juice

Check it out any feedback will be much appreciated

https://www.rollitup.org/p/10747892/


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, yea I shouldn't need any luck just gotta make sure I've got my suit and tie on and smile 

Oh yea and not reek of cannabis lol...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

whodat... stoked for you bro. Love how you drop a 'that girl from back home' as if you had ever mentioned her once to us.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> whodat... stoked for you bro. Love how you drop a 'that girl from back home' as if you had ever mentioned her once to us.


Ok so he hasn't mentioned her then? 

I thought I was losing my mind...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

well... You may still be losing your mind gigs. Hahaha


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 5, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> GL gigs, though doesn't seem you need it.
> 
> NYC, I wouldn't go vert in a 4x2,,, not saying you CANT, just saying I wouldn't.
> On the foliar, all depends on what you're spraying them with.


I'm using crystal burst and snow storm ultra and that's all..should I put some Saturator from dutch masters to help it get absorbed better ?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> well... You may still be losing your mind gigs. Hahaha


That is very quite possible, so thinking after the wedding me and the girl are going to make a trip to Cali....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

its a pretty place that's for sure. Its big though... So you gotta pick and choose. Central coast is to die for sights. Hearst castle, Monterey bay, etc.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh ya it is lol. I've been there many times but she has never been. I figure its the least I can do for her.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

nyc any tine you foliar you should be using a werting agent be it Dutch master or not.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2014)

Never did mention her, jig, it was never super serious. 

I wouldn't spray that stuff on my flowers NYC, see what the packaging says.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

I wouldn't even use that stuff, but hey that's just me...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

I wouldn't spray that stuff either. Didn't think about that. I'm scared to use it in the rez even.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Why more people don't go organic is really beyond me. I'll never go back.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 5, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Never did mention her, jig, it was never super serious.
> 
> I wouldn't spray that stuff on my flowers NYC, see what the packaging says.


Thanks jig I'll add it in today and whodat it says its more economical as a foliar spray


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

Woke up this morning, smile with the rising sun, 3 little birds, upon my doorstep, singing sweet songs, melodies pure and true saying this is my message to you oo oo.

Say don't use them.... them additives.... cuz every little plant is gonna be alright (without them)



Get it... cuz like the 3 of us said it at the same time... I'm a little high this monrning.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Why more people don't go organic is really beyond me. I'll never go back.


I tried and it didn't work. 3 times even. Maybe one day it will happen for me.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I tried and it didn't work. 3 times even. Maybe one day it will happen for me.



Well poo.... What didn't work for ya if ya don't mind me asking. Just curious. I seem that I had way more problems with bottled nutes lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah maybe more ecanomical, but really those heavy synthetics all over your buds might be a bad idea. I mean if your careful the plants could be fine,,, the the residuals leftover INSIDE the buds I worry about. Who knows how these chemicals behave once combusted and inhaled into your lungs.



JigMarley over here


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well poo.... What didn't work for ya if ya don't mind me asking. Just curious. I seem that I had way more problems with bottled nutes lol.


The plants didn't work, shit looked terrible. Prob my fault


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The plants didn't happen, shit looked terrible. Prob my fault


I'm not sure if that was supposed to be funny but I just busted up laughing when I read that. Fuck me and I'm not even sure why...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I know one of the times I twisted his arm about growing in soil, and I was trying to walk him through the whole grow. It didn't work out.
Only reason I up and said it like that is because he has said it himself, so figured it won't hurt his feelings  
Love ya jig.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Aug 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> How much are those chocolate bars? I need to get out more.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2014)

It's all true... well except that it's whodats fault. Shit was an epic fail... faceplant in the street in front of a bunch of girls fail. I think in 3 grows and something like 10-12 plants I yeilded ALL TOTAL maybe 3 oz. Probably 2 oz. And it was 2 oz of the fluffiest, have to imagine there's even a bud there buds you've ever seen. It was like smoking green air.

Tasted amazing lol. I can see why peeps do organic. Just not something for me apparently.

I'll pull out some pics later.

Thanks for the inofo Domswooz. I would go broke if I visited that place even occasionally.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 5, 2014)

Clone looks good it seems to be flowering  don't expect anything off of it as long as I leave in my aerogarden.


Cheese looks to doing well too idk why you guys say you wouldn't spray that stuff on your buddies though I can already see how frosty she's been getting since the few feedings I've been giving her. The nugglets seem to be getting fatter by the day I wish I could fast forward to the smoking part though =\


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well guys were at the hospital again. Whatever the fuck they gave her made her tics worse. Seriously wtf. Fuck big pharma and your synthetic drugs!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2014)

there might be a hole in the supply chain

*Was it a joint account? Police find cannabis factory worth more than £500,000 growing in the vault of an old branch of Barclays *

*Staff at a bed shop next door were suspicious of strong smell of drug*
*Police officers discovered more than 1,000 plants in elaborate set-up*
*One officer called it: 'Most elaborate extraction system I've ever seen' *
By Sam Webb

Published: 09:50 EST, 5 August 2014 | Updated: 12:01 EST, 5 August 2014


 
* 159* shares

7

View comments

Police have unearthed a cannabis factory with a street value of more than half a million pounds - growing in the vault of a derelict bank on a busy main road.

Officers swooped on the building, in Grimsby, Lincolnshire, yesterday - and discovered a super factory containing more than 1,000 cannabis plants in production in a former branch of Barclays.

They were tipped off about the factory - believed to be worth more than £579,000 - after staff at a bed shop next door grew suspicious after noticing a strong smell of cannabis through a crack in the wall.

Scroll down for video 







+13
Off the streets: Police officers discovered more than 1,000 cannabis plants in a derelict former bank. Pictured, Sergeant Colin Jarratt in one of the many rooms filled with illegal plants







+13
The plants found in the hidden factory on a busy street in Grimsby have a street value of more than £500,000







+13
Bumper crop: An officer said: 'It's a substantial grow with the most elaborate extraction system I've ever seen'

Keeping it safe? Cannabis factory discovered in bank vault






A 31-year-old man has been arrested in connection with the haul.

Sergeant Colin Jarratt, from Lincolnshire Police, said: 'Officers have executed a warrant under the misuse of drugs act after suspecting that drugs were being produced at an address in Cleethorpe Road that was formerly a bank.

'On entering the premises, officers located a large number of cannabis plants that were in differing stages of growth. There is a professional cultivation set-up within the premises, which is currently producing hundreds of cannabis plants.'


*More...*

 The incredible drug bunker hidden under a mountain so long there were TREES growing on top of it
 Policewoman who was showered with luxury gifts by corrupt cop fiance who made £1million selling drugs confiscated from criminals is sacked from same force 







+13
Innocuous: The former bank site on the busy street in Lincolnshire's Grimsby







+13
Hash withdrawal: Ultraviolet lights and pipes for extraction line the ceiling of the 'professional' set-up







+13
A 31-year-old man has been arrested in connection with the massive drug seizure







+13
Grow trays with immature plants in the corner of one of the former bank's rooms

He added: 'It's a substantial grow with the most elaborate extraction system I've ever seen.'

'Due to the size of this operation, officers will be present for a considerable amount of time seizing items and documenting evidence.

'Inquiries are still at a very early stage and the investigation is underway, which may take some time to deal with.

'I would like to reassure members of the public that we do acknowledge information that is passed to us and when there is sufficient information to allow us to apply a warrant, we do.

'Please continue to support your local police and provide us with information relating to criminal activities in your community.' 







+13
High security: The vault of the former bank, stripped of the plants by officers







+13






+13
Pot-ted plants: Officers found several mattresses that appeared to have been slept on in the building. Right, the factory used a vast amount of power

One man was arrested at the scene, but there were several mattresses that appeared to have been slept on in the building.

A worker employed by the Bed Warehouse next door said that staff had had their suspicions of a drug factory for the last few months.

The individual, who did not wish to be named, said: 'We thought it would be a big grow because upstairs in our premises, which is next door, there is a crack in the wall and when you put your nose to it you could smell it.'







+13
Due to the size of this operation, officers will be present for a considerable amount of time seizing items and documenting evidence







+13






+13
A worker employed by the Bed Warehouse next door said that staff had had their suspicions of a drug factory for the last few months


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2716751/Was-joint-account-Police-cannabis-factory-worth-500-000-growing-vault-old-branch-Barclays.html#ixzz39YcXg1XU 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Holy fuck. That's a lot of plants. 

One of the better setups I've seen.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Holy fuck. That's a lot of plants.
> 
> One of the better setups I've seen.


"You ain't seen nothing yet" my future self had to say that


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2014)

Why did they turn them in! Just get some free medicine. I wonder what the real story is?

£500 per plant?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

Another sunny day in Oregon...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

I like your labels doobs


----------



## MD914 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

A quick question for people with outdoor grow experience.

It gets down to anywhere from 52f to 60f at night here and I've been bringing the little ones in and putting them in the garage where it's a bit warmer at night.
So my dumb question is: is it safe to leave them outside overnight when it's that chilly?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> A quick question for people with outdoor grow experience.
> 
> It gets down to anywhere from 52f to 60f at night here and I've been bringing the little ones in and putting them in the garage where it's a bit warmer at night.
> So my dumb question is: is it safe to leave them outside overnight when it's that chilly?


Fuck yeah! As long as it ain't freezing I've never had a problem.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3222076


Nice canopy control


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Fuck yeah! As long as it ain't freezing I've never had a problem.


Thanks, chaka!
Will be nice not to have to lug them in & out every night & morning 
So I better go get some slug bait tonight.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice canopy control


Thanks!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2014)

That's a lot of lugging to do everyday. I hate having to carry clones up and downstairs but I'm just happy to have somewhere to do it!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I think tomorrow were going to transplant the bulk of them.



The Extema are by far the biggest and fastest. I expect big things from her.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 5, 2014)

About the cold outdoor, I agree its okay.
I grow outdoor and it gets colder than that a lot. Somehow most strains do great as long as you choose wisely.

I don't have one outside this year... my stupid f'n jackass pos neighbor is preventing it. A new neighbor.

But anyways I was gonna say its been historically cold this year in Michigan. I wonder how it would have effected the same exact plants I've grown other years.
I love looking at my shitty old webcam pics of my casey jones and blue widow that colored quite nicely outdoor a couple years back. 
Last year my Nirvana - Chrystal had a lot of very dark purple, almost black color to it. I'm not sure if I have pics of it still... I'm only on a little tablet atm.
My ghs exodus cheese wouldn't turn purple for nothing! But it had pink hairs like my casey jones did. It wasn't really cheeese at all either. Came out fruity and decent tho.

All my outdoor stuff has done fine at those temps talked about above tho.

Btw. My fireballs female is very very strong smelling ing veg. That's usually a great sign ime. 
Smells like skunk a lot... geuss it was fitting for me!  thx DST I still owe u. Think ull like what I'm workin on, if u remember what I owe ya.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response @smellzlikeskunkyum , I appreciate the valuable input


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's one for you, @whodatnation ...
Sweet dreams to all...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2014)

you have to enjoy these interesting tidbits you can pick up from the news

*Marijuana map of the U.S. reveals where the nation's biggest tokers live and surprisingly it isn't Washington or Colorado... but Rhode Island*

*New state-level research compiled in the latest National Survey on Drug Use and Health has found Rhode Island is the marijuana capital of the U.S.*
*13 percent or just over 1 in 8 of residents in the country's smallest state - also known as The Ocean State - smoke marijuana monthly, while the national average was about 7 percent *
*Other states where pot smoking is very popular included some more obvious candidates such as Colorado and Washington which have both legalized the recreational use of marijuana this year*
*The most popular age group using marijuana on a regular basis was unsurprisingly those aged between 18- to 25-year-olds*
*Usage rates drop off considerably amongst people aged 26 and over and only 5 percent of people over that age said they still smoked marijuana on a regular basis *
*Alaska was the state with the largest number of people aged 26-and-over who continued to regularly use marijuana*
*
By David Mccormack

Published: 22:02 EST, 5 August 2014 | Updated: 22:03 EST, 5 August 2014


 
 5 shares

View comments

Rhode Island is the marijuana capital of the U.S. according to new state-level research compiled in the latest National Survey on Drug Use and Health.

According to the researchers, 13 percent or just over 1 in 8 of residents in the country's smallest state - also known as The Ocean State - smoke marijuana monthly.

The rate of toking in Rhode Island is more than three times the rate in Kansas, where only 4 percent of residents regularly indulge, while the national average was about 7 percent.








+2

Rhode Island is the marijuana capital of the U.S. according to new state-level research compiled in the latest National Survey on Drug Use and Health






Other states where pot smoking is very popular included some more obvious candidates such as Colorado and Washington which have both legalized the recreational use of marijuana this year.

Western states tended to have the highest rate of usage, at 9 percent, while the South has the lowest overall rate at 5.83 percent, reports The Washington Post.

States in the highest group included were Alaska, Colorado, Montana and New Mexico, while states that partook least when the joint was being passed included Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Tennessee, Texas, and West Virginia.

The most popular age group using marijuana on a regular basis was unsurprisingly those aged between 18- to 25-year-olds. 




Almost 19 percent of this age group has used marijuana in the past month, according to the NSDUH.


More...

 Where is Captain Lybrand? Skipper declared missing after his boat ran aground in California may be on the run from authorities after it emerged there is a warrant out for his arrest on drug charges
 Could MS patients be treated with HIV drugs? Study finds antiretrovirals could calm the immune systems of those with nerve condition
 Clinic owner accused of giving A-Rod and other baseball players steroids is charged 'drug conspiracy' along with nine others
However the state-by-state variations in those numbers could be considerable.

In Vermont, more than one third of 18-25-year-olds regularly used marijuana, but the figure was less than 10 percent of the same age group in Utah.

Usage rates drop off considerably amongst people aged 26 and over and only 5 percent of people over that age said they still smoked marijuana on a regular basis.

Alaska was the state with the largest number of people aged 26-and-over who continued to regularly use marijuana, at 11.18 percent.

Together with Oregon, Alaska has marijuana legalization measures on their ballots this fall.








+2

The latest National Survey on Drug Use and Health shows marijuana use in the past month by age group and state






Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2717455/Marijuana-map-U-S-reveals-nations-biggest-tokers-live-surprisingly-isnt-Washington-Colorado-Rhode-Island.html#ixzz39aWUCaTk 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof*


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2014)

That bust in the UK probably was a Vietnamese operation or something similar. That is a substiantial amount of equipment to invest in, and they are infamous for making their people sleep at the grows. It's also massive in Europe, they often pitch up at grow stores and pratically buy the shops out of lights etc...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anybody here have a good dip recipe for clones being moved indoors? I want to kill everything on them. I tried neem and soap and I ended up with huge caterpillars last time. I want to go H-Bomb this time. Trying to keep the indoor grow space sterile.

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> nyc any tine you foliar you should be using a werting agent be it Dutch master or not.


I've not used a wetting agent n it worked fine. Their wetting agents suppose to be glorified soap


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Does anybody here have a good dip recipe for clones being moved indoors? I want to kill everything on them. I tried neem and soap and I ended up with huge caterpillars last time. I want to go H-Bomb this time. Trying to keep the indoor grow space sterile.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


H202 maybe?? diluted of course........


----------



## budolskie (Aug 6, 2014)

Well ballasts here shade on route, I think my double berry are duds here's a quick pic the Bubblegummer has all popped iv Hoyed 4th pip in along with my other Extrema and scottie dog 
 

Can see the 2 bubblegum on either side of the top 3 and nothing from double berry.... 
Here's the Extrema and scottie dog just Hoyed in there see if they respond quicker then double berry
 

Here's the bubblegum I have potted up 
 

3 cuts of Extrema in here 
And a dog cut in here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

nice little led strips bud. you get em locally?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

knocked up some oil last night. been reading today about the new developments in extracts. bho is so old hat now! it's all d-limonene and terp rich live sap n shit. can't see many having cash/equipment to do that stuff.

have any of you medical guys seen anything in your dispensaries? the clear and alike?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ikea a while ago I just found them sorting through my shit as still waiting on shade, then good to go in here aswell as the tent


----------



## budolskie (Aug 6, 2014)

My detox isn't gona last long like am dying to nock a little batch up now everything there for a few dabs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

get on it lad! how far in to your detox are you? knowing you i'm going to guess at about a day or two max!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 6, 2014)

Ii sunday I think was the last dab hahah but the weed round here is like smoking bushes from down the river


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Does anybody here have a good dip recipe for clones being moved indoors? I want to kill everything on them. I tried neem and soap and I ended up with huge caterpillars last time. I want to go H-Bomb this time. Trying to keep the indoor grow space sterile.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


@Mohican 
Try the spinosad...supposed to get the caterpillars too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

haha you need to start keeping more back man. I know I do.



so has anyone tried D-limonene to do an extract with?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha I'm working on that, here's mine I just done with about a q of scrag and dust off what people put in the full to make weight up


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2014)

Never heard of it Don, but it sure sound interesting to me.

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/d-limonene-hash-oil.46638/

Morning folks. I'll have to swing back in later, got lots on the plate today.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's it scraped up nice and light colour, I only use my hand grinder now for filling the tube


----------



## budolskie (Aug 6, 2014)

Forgot pic ha


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

Holy fuck I'll take some PureGold please, did ya check out the link within the link there who? Tetra labs. 

Batches at 87%, damn I wish I was in a medical state to better help my girl...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> Yo people I got 600w multi strain on the go at the moment ready for harvest check it if u got the time I'm doing
> White strawberry
> White lemon
> Amnesia lemon
> ...


 Be careful not to overfeed the fruity chronic or she will put out tons of nanners.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey guys and ladies, I've been following this thread for about a week, really enjoy the pictures and helpful advice scattered thought this thread. Positive vibes are awesome too. I talk a lot about my 2x2 LED tent around here but I also have a 4x4 that I run hydro in under a 600W. I just can't run it year round due to costs of cooling the room it's in (a reason I got the 2x2, to grow year round.) I'll be firing up the 4x4 in about a month, I have some Medijuana vegging that will be going under the 600W.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've not used a wetting agent n it worked fine. Their wetting agents suppose to be glorified soap


Soap is a wetting agent. I'm sure they all work the same. Can't blame people for putting stuff in a bottle and selling it to other folks.

Either way, wetting agents allow the stuff you are spraying to work more efficiently, letting the liquid spread out more readily. Foliar sprays will work without them... it's just an inefficient use of the stuff you are spraying.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2014)

One year ago today me and the wife were at a doc appt for the baby in my wifes tummy. A failed stress test and an induction later we had a baby. Little thing is already turning 1. Can't believe the time.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2014)

right on jig,she looks very happy........and ready to jam.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> One year ago today me and the wife were at a doc appt for the baby in my wifes tummy. A failed stress test and an induction later we had a baby. Little thing is already turning 1. Can't believe the time.
> 
> View attachment 3222443 View attachment 3222444


 You must be growing that one hydroponically, because she's definitely happy & healthy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2014)

My little ones survived (thrived) through their first outdoor night:

8:30am


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Soap is a wetting agent. I'm sure they all work the same. Can't blame people for putting stuff in a bottle and selling it to other folks.
> 
> Either way, wetting agents allow the stuff you are spraying to work more efficiently, letting the liquid spread out more readily. Foliar sprays will work without them... it's just an inefficient use of the stuff you are spraying.


Agreed, it will work alot better with the wetting agent but it's not necessary.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2014)

I use biodegradable dish soap as a wetting agent all the time,,, yet another thing found at the grocery 
Maybe 1/4 tsp per gallon. When I use my homemade organic pesticide I step it up to around 1-2 tbls per gallon.



Happy bday to little H!!! Rock on jig and fam! HHB!


Gigs I did see the link but didn't have time to go through it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I use biodegradable dish soap as a wetting agent all the time,,, yet another thing found at the grocery
> Maybe 1/4 tsp per gallon. When I use my homemade organic pesticide I step it up to around 1-2 tbls per gallon.
> 
> 
> ...




YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT'S ABOUT TO BE RIGHT..............................*COWBOY TIME.*


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT'S ABOUT TO BE RIGHT..............................*COWBOY TIME.*


Ten to Ten you mean?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

God I can't wait for kick off!!! 

Nice thing is my wedding and kickoff are like 2 days apart, ya boy!!!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> One year ago today me and the wife were at a doc appt for the baby in my wifes tummy. A failed stress test and an induction later we had a baby. Little thing is already turning 1. Can't believe the time.
> 
> View attachment 3222443 View attachment 3222444


Wowzers, she's beautiful mate! 1 year, what a blast, time just flies in. We need to get to one of those play places for real. The wife foo-fooed the one I suggested, said it was grubby! boooo!


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2014)

my wedding is the 23rd,damn that's like close as hell.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2014)

The wife & I will be celebrating our 15th anniversary in 5 days 
Going to Crater Lake National Park for 5 days


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> my wedding is the 23rd,damn that's like close as hell.


23rd of September?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2014)

Pfffff G Romo ain't up to shit as usual.

You and I, and everyone else in the league know the Saints are still easily one of the best teams in the NFL and only getting better. This is gonna be a great season fa sho.


Happy weddings, anniversaries, and HHBs to all!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2014)

Just shit talking G, only reason I want them boys to do good is cause they are your team,,, other than that I'm hoping we stomp the yard when they play the saints.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Just shit talking G, only reason I want them boys to do good is cause they are your team,,, other than that I'm hoping we stomp the yard when they play the saints.


YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP.....it's the season of football talk(pig skin)...
hahahahaha,ya'll bout to see the best romo ever...and no im not high right now.....lol

this month giggs.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP.....it's the season of football talk(pig skin)...
> hahahahaha,ya'll bout to see the best romo ever...and no im not high right now.....lol
> 
> this month giggs.


Maybe you should smoke somethin then think about that statement LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP.....it's the season of football talk(pig skin)...
> hahahahaha,ya'll bout to see the best romo ever...and no im not high right now.....lol
> 
> this month giggs.


Right on. I'm ready for the wedding party lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2014)

Just trying to increase the pR0nage...

(MTF on the left, the other two are Berry Bubble)



closer view of the MTF...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2014)

That's racist.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's racist.


Happy now?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2014)

Haven't been on for a moment, just keeping to myself, staying busy.

Quick pic of one of my AK48s, she's getting really fat for how small she is. Will be chopping her soonish.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Happy now?


It was a joke. For fucks sake.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2014)

Did I miss something?
Well, my wife always says I'm like a Jethro Tull song...
(and no, not "Aqualung")


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone posted a picture of the Redskins Logo. I thought (and still think) it's a funny joke to say "That's racisit. "

The joke was apparently lost on the person who posted said Logo.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2014)

a skins fan!!......oh'lawd...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Someone posted a picture of the Redskins Logo. I thought (and still think) it's a funny joke to say "That's racisit. "
> 
> The joke was apparently lost on the person who posted said Logo.


She's just feeling kinda sensitive today 
Thought I had offended you


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Did I miss something?
> Well, my wife always says I'm like a Jethro Tull song...
> (and no, not "Aqualung")


I am continuously Skating away, on the thin Ice of the new day 

Seriously, did you ever read "Bungle in the Jungle"? The second verse
always cracked me up:
_
I'll write on your tombstone, ``I thank you for dinner.''
This game that we animals play is a winner._

JD


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

MD is new around here Jigs. She hasn't got a chance to know your dry humor yet. 

I almost posted a response with a confederate flag asking why the logo is racist but the flag isn't. I knew better than to open that can of worms here. Uncle Buck has a thread (or fifty) for those topics. This thread is for stoned gardeners doing yard work and occasionally posting pics of awesome meals and cute children.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2014)

"awesome meals and cute children"

lol, check and check


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2014)

And FSM


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd show yea my boys but every time I have a camera around they run....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

some are blurred but what ever


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

two


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

three


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

five


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well court went well. Thank god I'm done with that shit. Here's to dank ahead . Think this first run is gonna get a 3 week veg and then flip cuz I need flower bad.

Oh ya and the whole sheriff's department had to give my family an apology for scaring the living shit out of our kids, ha yes score!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry for spam. I'm on vacation and need ed to see plants


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's a first for the 600:

Hair today, gone tomorrow (or 15 minutes ago).

I used to dig my long rocker hair....
,,, but it just bugs the shit out of me now.
So I busted out the ol' Wahl clipper, slapped on a #3, and she is done!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well court went well. Thank god I'm done with that shit. Here's to dank ahead . Think this first run is gonna get a 3 week veg and then flip cuz I need flower bad.
> 
> Oh ya and the whole sheriff's department had to give my family an apology for scaring the living shit out of our kids, ha yes score!


Best news ever!

P.S. I have been using my Wahl for a while now Doobie.
...but I let it grow out between "moults".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well court went well. Thank god I'm done with that shit. Here's to dank ahead . Think this first run is gonna get a 3 week veg and then flip cuz I need flower bad.
> 
> Oh ya and the whole sheriff's department had to give my family an apology for scaring the living shit out of our kids, ha yes score!


Awesome news!
And multiple apologies, to boot!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha yea I'm pretty happy right now. 

It was pretty funny to watch them apologize. Wish I could of taken a pic cuz their faces were priceless ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Discovered a broken weld that connects part of my scooter's exhaust canister to it's mounting bracket last week... 

I guess I should stop crushing unfortunate Veyrons that are foolish enough to step up and challenge me. 

I was worried about the muffler falling off due to the amount of vibration that was making it to the canister portion, so I made an auxiliary exhaust bracket out of stuff from Lowe's:1 long eye bolt, one regular nut for a stop nut, one wingnut, 2 washers, and a wall-hanger bracket.

(just need to trim off the excess, now that I know it works as desired)
(every nut has blue threadlock, so no worries about them coming loose until I want them to)

The broken weld is under the 90-degree bend of the added metal bracket.
Thankfully, the rest of them welds are fine.
The failed weld was caused by a clearance issue between the muffler and the (now removed) rear reflectors.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2014)

Great news Gigs. A written apology to frame and hang outside your door would have been nice

And, Doobie can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE pass those clippers on to our good friend, Jigfresh. You would make my wife a happy women if you did, lmfao.....

nice work on yer pizza bike


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm afraid jig would come out swinging if we got within 50-ft of him with clippers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Thinking of growing out a tasty mullet next time...


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm afraid jig would come out swinging if we got within 50-ft of him with clippers


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2014)

Hahaha "I wanna see some wind milling"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

Paul Kaye is an inspiration to all!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2014)

Sign me up for the strutter bubble!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

They always told me not to eat yellow snow, but they never said anything about yellow bread......


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm very disturbed by all the hair cutting being discussed and carried out. Feeling very unsafe down here. lol

And yes... I will cut a mother fucker who tried to fuck with my hair. A couple people thought it would be a funny joke to come at me with clippers one time. They did not realize I had a serious face. HAHAHA you should have seen the looks on their faces. Like... uh.... let's not mess with jig. hahaha

Birthday for baby today... and ironically (or something) today is the day the building will be no more. All that's left is framed walls, ceiling joists, a window, and a sliding glass door. Going to take out the window, take out the electric, take off the joists and take the walls down today. Ask the inspector if I can keep the floor. If not we'll be taking the floor out tomorrow. 

Glad I have a healthy girl though.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

What about donating your hair to someone jig, would ya give it to them then? You know the locks for locs or something like that....


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2014)

Strutter Bubble ftw, lol! That guy is pretty funny


----------



## Figgy (Aug 7, 2014)

First time making bubble. 8g of yummy!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What about donating your hair to someone jig, would ya give it to them then? You know the locks for locs or something like that....


What about donating your farm to a homeless family?


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 7, 2014)

Figgy said:


> First time making bubble. 8g of yummy!View attachment 3223217


Wow that looks good, I really want to try bubble, I like the idea of a solvent free extraction. Did you use the name brand Bubblebags or a lower cost version? Price of Bubblebags is a little high for me.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2014)

I pulled the first male Peacock last night. It would be really cool if the other three were all female but I'm not holding my breath. If I remember correct, there are five Hericheese, three Peacocks and five Lambsbread. I really need to go count and write it down, lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> What about donating your farm to a homeless family?


hahahahahahahah....frfr


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> What about donating your farm to a homeless family?


Giggles farm? Hmm that's asking a lot.

How bout a couple acres of primo land?


----------



## Figgy (Aug 7, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Wow that looks good, I really want to try bubble, I like the idea of a solvent free extraction. Did you use the name brand Bubblebags or a lower cost version? Price of Bubblebags is a little high for me.


Used some $20 bags off amazon. I want the brand name bags due to quality construction, but $120 just wasn't going to happen now. I would recommend the cheap ones for personal use, but if you're going to put some bags to frequent use I would buy better ones. I already tore a seam on the largest bag. Not bad, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Giggles farm? Hmm that's asking a lot.
> 
> How bout a couple acres of primo land?


depends if there are homes on the land! if not there still homeless!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a set of some cheaper bags. I don't use mine very often and they're still holding up fine after a few runs of bubble and a few runs of dry ice. I think mine were $40 on ebay.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> depends if there are homes on the land! if not there still homeless!


oh shit....good one....lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2014)

That bubble does look good  how long has it been drying? "I" would reccomend flattening if out for more surface area,,, don't want that beautiful stuff molding up in ya


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 7, 2014)

Lots of fun with a lazer gun!


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Ever since this new site came up when I go to latest unread thread it always shows me some old shit and I gotta scroll through till I find the new. Anyone else have that?


Are you selecting the green dot to the left of Title?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2014)

5 bags for 5 gallon buckets by bubblebagdude on ebay for $29.95 includes free shipping....and they work well.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 7, 2014)

Can you read the kief?!  Haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Lots of fun with a lazer gun!


Looks like a hashnado!
Except upside down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Just got back from a couple of dispensaries with my buddy:

1/4 each of Trinity and of Shiskaberry, and a smattering of Blueberry, Sour Diesel and Blue Dream.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3223283
> Lots of fun with a lazer gun!



Here's what a hashnado might look like:


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2014)

I am so stoned the sides of my face feel like they are about to meet behind my head.......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Noice!
I'm getting there, too


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2014)

I am heading to be stoned. Enjoy the day Doobie.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey DST, I know you do a bit of tying the plants back during flower. When you trim your plants, what's the method of cutting them down?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, man!
SCORE!!!
I got a serious munchie attack going, wandered into the kitchen and found a bag of these that I'd bought a few days ago but had totally forgotten about:


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2014)

I am having to support quite a few branches by tying them up with garden tie wire. I bought a small spool of it so I can have whatever length is needed and have been tying up the skinny looking branches and the lower branches. I've tied the main stalks back to the wire mesh on all of the clones and one Peacock that was leaning pretty good. 
It just looks like it's going to be a nightmare come harvest time. It also looks like it will be the biggest run I've had in some time  (knock on wood, lol)


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmmmmm cracklins 

Dez I did the exact same thing in my vert setup. Not so bad come harvest time, it's DEF worth it. Good thing is you can reuse them next run.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

The next vert scrog I run indoors, I'm going to spend an evening with a spool of wire and some cutters and make a hook for each intersection of the cage's wires and secure them there so that a branch or limb can be grabbed any where at any time. 
I can be clumsy with my hands, and have damaged the ladies when tying & untying (usually stoned while doing it.  )


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2014)

I've always had to support plants with ties when running vertical gardens. Just not on this scale. I am sure this will be a great run for me and am sure, like you say, it will be worth it. I am glad I chose this strain for my clones because it really bushes out. I see so many bud sites when I look around in there already, and it's only been 11 days of 12/12 so far. I am very pleased indeed, lol


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2014)

I like that idea Doob and will probably do something like that when I harvest this round. I'll already have a bunch of ties in there so I would just have to fill in the gaps. The question is, how long do you make the ties? Some of mine right now are kind of long.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

I was going to make mine stick inward towards the light only about an inch, that way they aren't tight against the mesh and can't grow into the danger-zone of heat from the light, but if you grow thick-stemmed/branched strains just make sure to have a big enough hook on the end to keep her where you want her

Or, if you know how close you can get the leaves/buds to the light, you can increase the length to suit your needs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

This is what I was thinking of for size:


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

Now that's one tornado I wouldn't mind getting sucked up in!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2014)

^^^^you guys are nuts,and i love ya for it....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Or to be a dude with a white hot titanium nail at the bottom of the funnel


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2014)

Hahaha that's so awesome


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2014)

..or....if the hashnado were to move over a lava flow...WOW!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Used my graphics tablet this time


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

Now this is the best way to wake up from a nap.

Come to club 6 to admire the hashnado and tell jokes. What more could a pot head want....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Javadog said:


> ..or....if the hashnado were to move over a lava flow...WOW!


I like the way you think!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

I bet hydro never thought he'd be this famous haha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

Hope he doesn't mind our use of his pic.

It was a pic filled with things to inspire!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn right it was, I remember seeing it when I laid down for a nap, lil did I know when I woke up I would see all kinds of creations wit his pic


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

One more addition:


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2014)

That's a good one!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

I found it fitting, my girl has been giving me all kinds of ideas lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been up to stuff. Still a WIP.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2014)

them some big ass eggs...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2014)

How many watts are the led's?


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 7, 2014)

they can be driven up to 2amps each. I will be driving them at 1.5 or so and getting about 38-42w of dissipation each. Then I have some cob 21 watt led floods that will stay in there too. I plan to flower with about 300-340 or so watts I guess.  2x4 tent.

Vero 18 3000k
50w driver

Im under $200 for what Im doing with these.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm curious to see how well it works SC. Not saying it's not going to but I'm just curious myself as I'd love to go LED, could have even more lights in my new room


----------



## CannaCole (Aug 7, 2014)

Sugar Punch and AC/DC x Good Medicine grow. The biggie in the back left? That's my #1 AC/DC growing out of control.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2014)

Only indoor I'll have for god knows how long is cfls just to keep mothers and clones,,, everything else will be outside. I'm practically new to OD seeing as I had one shitty gorilla grow out in Texas.
Ready Freddy!

Edit: kinda weird being able to say that  talk aboot restless nights geez TX don't fuck around at all.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2014)

kansas-hashnado-doobie.jpg SAVED

:0)


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I will be driving them at 1.5 or so and getting about 38-42w of dissipation each.
> 
> Im under $200 for what Im doing with these.


They must blast a ton of light at that current.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd like to thank another fairy today for another surprise. Thanks much! The medicine will be greatly appreciated!

The girl hasn't had an attack all day! 

Thanks to everyone in the 6! You guys rock!


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning Hashnadoo lovers. Now the only way to improve that pic Doobie is to get FSM in there somehow! It does fly after all! And surely it must take the odd dab or doo


----------



## stacatto99 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey I am wondering if anyone prefers 600w cooltube over open air?I dont think heat will be too much of an issue. I have limited height and am stuck between the two choices. I was leaning towards open air with a light diffuser. what do you think?


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2014)

I use cool tubes, some folks call em fool tubes, but it all depends on your set up. Ultimately open air bulbs will give more light intensity due to a small % loss from the tubes, but nothing a home or closet grower will ever recognise I don't think.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2014)

You're so cool they call you coulo. 

Spare a thought for baby H... she spend the night in the ER with a fever. Too many ER trips on the 6 lately. Stay healthy my friends.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2014)

Oooh, and that is so hard on Daddy and Mommy too. 

You are in my thoughts.

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You're so cool they call you coulo.
> 
> Spare a thought for baby H... she spend the night in the ER with a fever. Too many ER trips on the 6 lately. Stay healthy my friends.


Dam bru, cuddles to the little one. I am sure she is in good hands, and on her birthday as well! boooooo!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucky daddy got to stay home and rest all night. Poor mom had to hold her down while they gave her a catheter. 

At least my ladies will come home to the epic new calamity that is Hashnado.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2014)

just nasty!

at least you got a rest of sorts.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well gonna do some transplanting today. Should be fun


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2014)

Get on it gigs. It's a lovely day to transplant.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

That sucks that your little one had to go to the ER. I hope she's in good spirits when she comes home. 
I only 'liked' your post because the coulo comment was funny


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yea I wanted to like the post to but I didn't cuz of the reason. 

Sorry bout your baby jig. Being in hospitals is no fun, I should know been in there a lot lately.

Fiancée has a ct scan today and need to get a few things from town so busy busy day..


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got a little work to do this morning and then it's off to the desert for another night race with my brother. Stoked!

Hopefully things will go his way this time and he'll get to run the entire race. He's not been able to finish a race yet in the off road car due to mechanical and electrical failures. Last time there were some crazy people out on the course at night running the opposite direction and throwing shit at the race cars as they came by. It cut the race short for safety reasons. Our car will be carrying heat this time around, just in case


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 8, 2014)

Hoping Baby H comes home quick, healthy & happy, jig


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2014)

stacatto99 said:


> Hey I am wondering if anyone prefers 600w cooltube over open air?I dont think heat will be too much of an issue. I have limited height and am stuck between the two choices. I was leaning towards open air with a light diffuser. what do you think?


Open air I usually don't want the canopy less than 15 inches from the bulb, it gets a bit intense but also any closer and your light spread is poo. So in that case the hight issue can be an issue.

Iv used those light defusers in the past but can't really say what happened, I had allot going on at the time.

Can't really say bc I know next to nothing about your setup, but if heat ISN'T an issue but hight might be,,, I'd do a scrog with bare bulb.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

All 3 of my lights are open bulb


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

I run a cooltube too and it's only because I don't want to have to run my AC unit in order to keep the room cool. It's for emergencies only, lol

EDIT: I am running a 940 watt HPS conversion bulb at the moment though. I can get away with running a single bare 600 in my room without having to run the AC except for during the hottest days.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm thinking of going vertical.

Then the real dank will appear


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

I think vert is a really good use of hps/MH as it is omni-directional light source.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been brainstorming on how to make it work in my room


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

If you can get all the way around the light like the setup who had it makes great use of the entire light. Shelves can help too so you dont have to veg monsters from the floor up.

I still really like flat scrogs though. with the right light they are great. To me it is all about maximizing the efficiency of the equipment being used so not much time and $$ is wasted.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yea I don't know what to do yet. 

I mean I could drop 3 lights in a row. Room is roughly 10'x5'6 and a gets wider at the halfway point. Decent size just have so many ideas going through my head..


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

That is almost identical to my space. I'm at 11'x5' on the inside of the room. It is split so I have the 5x5 flower and the 6x5 veg spaces.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

i only have ran one light in it's footprint....315w LEC
 
 
 

she is all dry & in the cure jars....sitting at 398g very happy with this light,and the scrog setup..


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

but from the start of my growing,it has been like this..
 
i just hang the lights in the room & put plants under/around them...i be on bullshit when it comes to doing things right...as long as im close to 75w sqft i cool.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2014)

Right on G! Quality AND quantity  you must have been doing this for a while 

Btw, what's lec?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

What kinda light is that gen?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Right on G! Quality AND quantity  you must have been doing this for a while
> 
> Btw, what's lec?


Fuck! You beat me to it!

I'm a bit slow!

Edit-punctuation makes all the difference lol.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

well i think if it was not for the people in the 600 & you...not that you're not part of the 600...but the threads you post help ME a whole bunch..frfr
i told you befor you got that "green print"

LEC
Sun System® LEC 315 utilizes cutting edge Light Emitting Ceramic Metal Halide (MH) technology. Highly efficient agriculturally engineered CDM-T Elite 315/930/U/E Agro Lamp (lamp included). Greatly improved full color light spectrum out of next generation ceramic lamps. Higher amounts of beneficial UV and far red spectrums increase the lamps growth power to the plants. Very high 1.95 PPF per second light source. 3100K color temperature, high 92 CRI, 33,000 initial lumens (105Lm/W). Long life 20,000 hour lamp. High 90% lumen maintenance @ 8000 hr./High 85% PPF maintenance @ 20,000 hr. Unique open rated lamp construction reduces radiant heat from the arc tube and is suitable for open fixture use. 50/60 Hz low frequency, square wave, highly efficient electronic ballast rated for 50,000 hour ballast life. LEC 315 driver incorporates built in thermal protection. One year warranty lamp. 

*Philips Ceramic MH Specs:* 

Superior color quality. Crisp white light

Very High 1.95 PPF per second light source

3100k color temperature, High 92cri, 33,000 initial lumens (105Lm/W)

High 90% lumen maintenance at 8,000 hr / High 85% PPF maintenance at 20,000 hr

Unique Open Rated Lamp construction reduces radiant heat from the arc tube and is suitable for open fixture use


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

3100k color temperature, High 92cri, 33,000 initial lumens (105Lm/W)


Thats whats doing it. 92 cri is pretty awesome. I am guessing that is why the 3000k white leds are doing great and with 80cri. Most hps lamps are 20-25 cri at most.

Looked it up. looks like a pretty bad ass lamp. Cant bitch about the Gpw on that one.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 8, 2014)

Mm!
Godamn, g!
That is some serious gourmet shit!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

I think it's time to go roll some doobies to take for the weekend 
I am not sure how many to take since I won't be sharing with anyone this trip. Maybe I'll just roll a handful and go with that, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2014)

I been trying to tell you guys about cmh's or lec's or whatever for like 5 years or something. smh


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2014)

Iv known about CMH since I joined, never heard of the lec before. 

Thanks for the info G, big ups.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure CMH = LEC. The long name should be LECMH lol.

#dfwt6oygth


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I been trying to tell you guys about cmh's or lec's or whatever for like 5 years or something. smh


we be listing...that's what put me on the path to these...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, we talked about them a bit in the 600 vert thread I think. I love my cmh's.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2014)

yup,info from all over the globe...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2014)

That av is a keeper for sure  at least for the time being.
#hashnado ftw

Btw, jig, no clue what that # you posted means


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2014)

Next level Doobie! 
Sry for the late reply im kinda stuck in the hashnado 
#fuckmeimstonedwishyouallagreatweekendtho!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> well i think if it was not for the people in the 600 & you...not that you're not part of the 600...but the threads you post help ME a whole bunch..frfr
> i told you befor you got that "green print"
> 
> LEC
> ...


Part of me wonders if you could use a reg MH ballast to fire the bulb. Would be alot cheaper.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> That av is a keeper for sure  at least for the time being.
> #hashnado ftw
> 
> Btw, jig, no clue what that # you posted means


#Don'tFuckWithThe600OrYouGoToHell


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok so guys here's kinda a preview of what to expect, I'm working hard to get it all done so it can be seen but with all that I'm dealing it's going slower than anticipated. So for now enjoy a pic of the layout, lights are still undecided at this point.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, we talked about them a bit in the 600 vert thread I think. I love my cmh's.


I noticed places like HTG Supply have 400w CMH for $179, and that includes the bulb, the ballast, and the hood.

That's not shabby.
A person could get two of those for the cost of a name brand digital ballast & topshelf 600w bulb, and good hood.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I noticed places like HTG Supply have 400w CMH for $179, and that includes the bulb, the ballast, and the hood.
> 
> That's not shabby.
> A person could get two of those for the cost of a name brand digital ballast & topshelf 600w bulb, and good hood.


do you have the link on this? I'm unable to find it in their website.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw that setup on ebay. It's HTG Supply, just through ebay.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2014)

12/12 Day 11


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's been years since I've bought something off eBay.

Ok so vertical guys with bare bulb dropped 3 in a row how close can plants go? Seeing if I have enough room.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2014)

You're right.
I did find the bulbs sold seperately.

GE 400 Watt Ceramic Metal Halide Lamp
Product Number: LAM-GE400CMH






The CMH lamp has developed quite a following in the indoor grow industry. The lamp is the closest thing to a “true sun” spectrum than any other grow lamp available. Our CMH system provides the bright white spectrum of a typical MH lamp and combines it with the powerful red spectrum of the HPS lamp. The growers who have tried it rave about the results.



The lamp is made for us by GE.



Specs:


41,000 lumens
CRI = 82 (color rendering)
Universal Burn Position (horizontal or vertical)
20,000 hour lifetime
3000K color temperature Horizontal Position. 3600K Vertical Position
1 year warranty
this should fit my existing 400 mh set up.


cof
$89.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2014)

They are found in the standard grow lights-400 watts section of their online catalog.
http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-400-Watt-Magnetic-Grow-Light-Systems


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2014)

do the cmh bulbs run on hps ballasts?

and doob you were close. Don't fuck with the 6 or you get the hashnado!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2014)

The cmh bulbs ave a diferent socket connection, but the ceramatek had a conversioon socket.. this is all interesting.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm under the impression CMH needs it's own ballast.

Gigs depends on airflow. I tried to get them 15" from barebullb vert or horizontal.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd love to get one for a veg light and one to throw into the flower room for an even more mixed spectrum....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I'm under the impression CMH needs it's own ballast.
> 
> Gigs depends on airflow. I tried to get them 15" from barebullb vert or horizontal.


Thanks for the reply brotha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

Isn't this it?
*
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-Watt-Ceramic-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

I realize it's not a Sun System LEC315, but if there is a quality/reliability/warranty issue, then maybe that's why is so much less?
\/\/\/ HTG Supply 400w




]

Or, I notice the LEC315 seems to have 4 or 5 bulbs, where as the HTG cmh is one large bulb. So maybe that's the reason...

... nope! It's reflections of the single , vertical bulb in the Sun System.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

And I got the gate hung & boarded, so the yard is now "secured":
The boards are fresh off the stack, so a bit wiggly until they dry out a bit more.
Will trim down the top when we get back from our anniversary trip.
Got most of the foods we'll need, and getting the rest ready & packed up for 5 days.
Should have some good (boring) pics to show.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

A 'la Peanutbutter Sandwiches!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

Sheesh, you guys and gals can gas when it comes to it eh!

Hope Baba H is back at home!

Have a nice weekend foggles.

Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2014)

Late night upcanning....

  

Nice dual spectrum going on there.
More beans planted, I was an idiot and closed the vent on the dome and 15 girls molded off, fuck me. Lesson 1 don't forget to open vent after humidity rises...

 

What's that in the upper right hand side, wait it's a kookie!!!
 

Have a great evening guys! Wont be on much until Sunday, got my bachelor party tomorrow


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

Be careful at the party, lol...mwahahahaha...


----------



## budolskie (Aug 9, 2014)

Quick pic my Extrema and og or scottie.... hoping cof can help both females tho so all is good.

Here's extrema
And the other


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Late night upcanning....
> 
> View attachment 3224723 View attachment 3224725
> 
> ...


Have a blast, giggles!
You deserve some fun (but not *TOO* much fun  )


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

You have a great green thumb, budolskie!
Always a great job of it!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

The 2nd one looks nadda like a dog Budolskie, I'd scratch that one of the list. And since the "scottie" dog is just a og leaning dog that was grew in Scotland then I would apply the same, it probably isn't a Scottie Dog either, leaves look nothing like it. The first pic looks more like a dog to me.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 9, 2014)

The pips were from cinders and we're as labeled from him I just no I mixed 2 pips up from neglect and cut them young and weak and re rooted?

My m8 has one il get a pic that it's just been flipped aswel with few others and 6dogs from me

But with my double berry not popping I planted the last 2 seeds from cinders and they were label Extrema and dog we shall see in the next few weeks as tho pips have popped


----------



## budolskie (Aug 9, 2014)

Here my new pips going 
2 Bubblegummer fems 
 


Extrema top right dog top left and another Bubblegummer on the bottom
 

And Extrema and dog cuts from mine hope they root


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

Got a pair rolled up for the 4-hour drive (as a passenger) to Crater Lake later today.
One coner each of Trinity and Shiskaberry.

Toking up on Trinity and doing last minute laundry before I get some sleep.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2014)

If you look at the ballast for the link doob posted, it's an HPS ballast.

I've always run my CMH's on a HPS ballast with a regular socket, the same one I've used for all my lights MH, HPS, CMH.

Found this page... I guess it's not that simple:

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cmhfact3.htm

Baby H back home and sleeping for England. She's basically been asleep since she got home nearly 18 hours ago poor dear.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

Glad to hear baby H is home.

On another note....
* Words related to coulo *
ass crayon a-hole anus ass taco b-hole butt infinity wipe mud butt poo prison purse wet fart

Mmph


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll do my update later, off to be an Ass Taco for a bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2014)

Better an ass taco than a wet fart. haha

It's time to smoke!

Building is all tore down. Was first used last year on Aug 14. Down to the bricks by this Aug 14.  Don't worry though... I'll build something else.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

You should have done a thread to show demolition.

And wtf is an Infinity Wipe? ass taco FTW!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 9, 2014)

It took awhile to catch up on everything. Some nice pron as always 600.

Glad to hear the little one is home and resting jig.

I had an interesting week. I lost my whole batch of seedlings from rushing them to my shed because my daughter came for the week and uses the room I started them in. When I moved them to the shed it rained for 3 days straight and my shed got a leak and the rest is history. I did manage to save 6 out of the 30. I think this was karma kicking me in the ass for telling my pops I was out because I really needed to pay some bills.

On a good note, the GF is no longer a teacher. She is now an administrator in charge of special ed for the whole school district. She has to give up her 9 weeks off for summer but got a very nice raise to cover it and also 5 weeks of paid.

@giggles26, I got back to you at last. I've had no internet or smart phone all week.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 9, 2014)

DST said:


> You should have done a thread to show demolition.
> 
> And wtf is an Infinity Wipe? ass taco FTW!


I remember a net-meme from Workaholics, referring to the "magic marker dump".

...it is something like this...

:0)

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I remember a net-meme from Workaholics, referring to the "magic marker dump".
> 
> ...it is something like this...
> 
> ...


I love workaholics!! Me and my girl watch it all the time. That and tosh.0, oh and her inside Amy schmuer lol.

@jimmer6577 sorry to hear bout your loss and problems. I've been having a hell of a time as well. Hope all is up and up from here.

Well guys I'm off to my bachelor party. Start the day off with a famous cof butter cookie and then off to play some golf  

Have a great day all!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's some random pics from my flower area and 2 very nice BP that I have in veg.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 9, 2014)

Day ?? Of 12/12 the cmh / HP's blend seems to be helping but also increases the temp!

Also I have a sativa I think it might be a male what happens if I leave it in the tent will it pollinate my cheese and give me more fem seeds or regular seeds or what? Also will it affect my clones in the tent???


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

Some pics from earlier>>>
Fireball>

DOG>

Dog Mom booty shot>

Cab>

Cab, not so squint>

Legs 11, dog mom skirt tails>

Dog Mom> new vertical extension>




doei,
DST


----------



## budolskie (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice d.... looks tastey as... just had my last wax so it's deffo detox till next weekend


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

Over did it last night with cutting a drain pipe and wrenched the crap out of my lower back and right shoulder.
Can barely move, so II'm stuck at home with a bad back while the wife goes to Crater Lake without me. 
We'd be charged full price for the rented cabin whether we are there or not, so figured one of us should go enjoy it.
At least I have the cat to keep me company.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

This was the last I was able to do this morning:

[email protected] MTF, [email protected] Dog S1, and [email protected] Berry Bubble got up-canned before I ran out of soil and my back gave up.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn that sucks doobs  wish I was closer by to lend a hand.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

You can use soil from your yard. The back can be fixed by pressing it strongly against a door jam. A doobie helps too.

I really need to do something with these:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

I smoked the two jays I posted a pic of this morning, within an hour of each other and it barely helped, and I've been stretching & isometering, and trying to keep active to keep the blood flowing down there, but it's still spazzing & grinding the bare bones of my upper & lower lumbar, and the back muscles are so tight it's also affecting my C5/C6 nerve bundle.
Time to bongify some more and try to get it relaxed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, and I have soil left over from my previous grow in the old pots that just needs busted up re-hydrated and inoculated with mykos.
So if my back loosens up enough I can at least get the rest of the little ones in their 2nd-to-last home.

As it is, even with as late a start as I gave them, I'm loving growing outdoors, and am going to be prepared for next Spring.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

Got 4 more Berry Bubble up-canned.
Just 6 more Berry Bubble to go.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Aug 9, 2014)

dear Lord, please guide me in my choices, so that one day I can move somewhere with a really big backyard, in a legal state. amen.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2014)

Second pheno of Southern Thunder, spready, like her mama






....and Southern Charm is back in the house





cof


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 9, 2014)

OG 18. She is a keeper.


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 9, 2014)

close-up OG 18


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 9, 2014)

TheGreenHornet said:


> dear Lord, please guide me in my choices, so that one day I can move somewhere with a really big backyard, in a legal state. amen.


It's a weird feeling to grow outdoors, legally.
Still the worry of pests & rippers, but not John Q. Law
The rest of the nation isn't far behind.
If a person enjoys where they live, just keep voting for it every time it comes up, and send clear messages to your elected & wannabe-elected persons that it needs to be legal for full medical and recreational.
I worry as to which way the cannabis pendulum will swing after the next big round of elections is done.
Have we peaked and favor is swinging away?
Or is momentum building and more good things are on the way?

Sorry: heavily medicated, and rambling on...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2014)

I look forward to the day we can all grow legally GH dst looking good man.doobie that sucks about your trip and the back. Wish you a speedy recovery man. Wife and kids cought us some dinner for tomorrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2014)

Cof looking good there man. I should be up your way in two weeks or so. I have to get out there a spray some bt and fertilize the girls. I just hope i still have ten of them it has been like two months with out a vist.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2014)

Yo Dr! Send your wife and kids over here to catch us some dinner please?  looks quality that does....

And Doobie, I know everyone has different advise for all the back pressing and things, but the one move my Physio told me to do is the following (and it helps for lower lumber) Lie on the ground with your arms to your side and slightly forward as if you are going to do a press up. The important part here is to keep your pelvis FIRMLY on the ground while lifting the front of your torso up. Slowly lift your body up concentrating on keeping the pelvis locked to the floor. When your torso has been lifted justy hold it and then slowly back down. Repeat 10 times as many times a day as you can. Basically the spine is being bent the other way and this relieves tension on the discs. It works, and it's what got me to the Secret Cup in Tenerife and managing to handle a 10 hour round trip flight!.As well as many doobies of course Good luck.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Yo Dr! Send your wife and kids over here to catch us some dinner please?  looks quality that does....
> 
> And Doobie, I know everyone has different advise for all the back pressing and things, but the one move my Physio told me to do is the following (and it helps for lower lumber) Lie on the ground with your arms to your side and slightly forward as if you are going to do a press up. The important part here is to keep your pelvis FIRMLY on the ground while lifting the front of your torso up. Slowly lift your body up concentrating on keeping the pelvis locked to the floor. When your torso has been lifted justy hold it and then slowly back down. Repeat 10 times as many times a day as you can. Basically the spine is being bent the other way and this relieves tension on the discs. It works, and it's what got me to the Secret Cup in Tenerife and managing to handle a 10 hour round trip flight!.As well as many doobies of course Good luck.


That's my next step tonight, because it's as bad now as it was yesterday night when the pain kicked in.
I might have to sleep like that on the floor, too.

Weather channel says it'll be about 101f on Sunday (38c), and 103f on Monday (39c), so will convert the rest of the old soil tomorrow and finish up-canning before morning is over.
Roots are all nice & white & thick and just starting to circle to the side of the smaller pots, so they didn't even notice the transplanting.
I can hardly wait to get them flowering to see what's what, but am letting nature take it's course, so I'm just along for the ride.
Watching "Pineapple Express" and smoking Trinity.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2014)

Thoughts are with you doob. Pain is no fun at all. Sorry you had to miss the event. 

3 cheers for positive outlooks though.

On a positive note... my 70 year old dad and I managed to get the last wall of my building down today. I worked out a rope/ pulley system using to big trees. Drilled a hole through the 2 - 2x12" headers and fed the rope through. My dad let it down with the rope, while I guided it down with my hands. Was some awesome shit. Wish I had video. Had mom, wife, and baby watching us. And the neighbor was up today... had me think of the differences between us. Here I was with my parents, wife, baby, all having a loving wonderful day. Helping each other, laughing, feeling victorious. (when we got the wall down me and dad did a high ten... not sure that's ever happened before). Anyways... I thought how the guy my age had his dad send him to military school. And how I've never seen him speak to his father, and can only imagine the touching conversations they have.

I'll take my lot.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 10, 2014)

Doobie, I hope the back feels better. D's back stretch is the same one my phy. therapist had me do before and after surgery. The 4-6 verts where all messed up and it got me through 2 years of prison while waiting to have surgery when released. I know the pain you are going through.

Jig, I get to see the messed up family first hand. My family gets along for the most part. My step-dad and real father took of to a topless bar for hours the first time they met. My GF's is all f%&ked up. She was born out of wed lock in 69 and her mom pawned her off on relatives while growing up. Then when her mom got married and had kids with the new man, she sent her away every summer and breaks from school to whoever would take her. They might talk twice a year and the conversation is as cold as ice! After the fire she wanted to totally blow them off forever, but I talked her out of it, because you never when you are truly going to need family.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2014)

You can choose your friends, but you can't choose yer family eh! 

Jig, you should have had an outdoor celebration, big campfire, braai (cook off), and made like a mad Demolition Celebration....your neighbour would have been like, wtf is going on up there?!?!?! hahaha....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Jig i knew the neighbors had called the city, but i didn't know you had to take it down. That suck man why cant people mind there own damn business.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 10, 2014)

Well the new grow underway gona clear out round them tomoz and put shit away


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well last night was a blast. Went to a baseball game, played 18 holes of golf, drove some go karts, drank some beer and finished the night up with a good steak and appetizers.

Oh and a few other things but don't wanna type it all lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 10, 2014)

Is this a male.I can't tell guys ?? 

 


I really can't tell if its a male yet. What do you guys think ?

Onto a better note my cheese seems to be doing well its starting to smell a bit bad in my tent though like skunk with a cross of green baby shit. Kinda smells good though in that dank kinda way.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Uhm that's a female with really fat calyxes. I've had a few like that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Uhm that's a female with really fat calyxes. I've had a few like that.


We talking about plants or females gigg? Lol


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> We talking about plants or females gigg? Lol


Plants, I've already got my thick sugar momma


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Is this a male.I can't tell guys ??
> View attachment 3225703
> View attachment 3225760
> 
> ...


Why is the whole plant soaking wet? or appears to be at least


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Why is the whole plant soaking wet? or appears to be at least


Foliar feed? I'm just guessing as I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Foliar feed? I'm just guessing as I was wondering the same thing..


If it is I didnt think foliar feeding in flower was advised is it? i may be wrong lol


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If it is I didnt think foliar feeding in flower was advised is it? i may be wrong lol


I've also never done it with lights on either, but idk...


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've also never done it with lights on either, but idk...


I like my girls wet guys and yeah I was feeding its OK apparently as my nutes say so. But thanks giggs I'm gonna keep a close eye on it in case they are balls


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep no problem and how bout a baseball shot for fun guys 

Life is moving forward once again.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I like my girls wet guys and yeah I was feeding its OK apparently as my nutes say so. But thanks giggs I'm gonna keep a close eye on it in case they are balls


Has it ever lead to any rot or mildew problems? also how far thru flower do you carry on with it?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 10, 2014)

A like the babies and tent nice and dry though flower I hardly ever foiled feed anymore since having the humidifier and dehumidifier


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

Got a call from the wife, and she's enjoying the place.
She also got pulled over on the highway for doing 20mph over the limit.
But she got away with a warning somehow.

Back is still giving me problems but not as bad as yesterday.
But won't be dancing the Funky Chicken any time soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Got the octagon framed today now i have to build the shelves, hang the ventilation, and light. The the six can rock again i recently finished a hand made bench that is constructed with out a single nail or screw


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

What bout glue doc? Did yea use glue on your bench...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Or is it all tongue and groove type of fittings. I can tell from the pic it's not that but not sure what yea used. Don't know the technical term but I've got a trade in carpentry as well. I love building shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

It did get some glue giggs.but i did hand carve all the dowells and pens. The legs are on a ten degree bevel and all the wood is a hundred years old


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It did get some glue giggs.but i did hand carve all the dowells and pens. The legs are on a ten degree bevel and all the wood is a hundred years old


Fuck ya that's cool dude, I've got a bunch of wood like that to. It's from my grandpas land, the tree's he cut down and planned himself. I haven't decided what I wanna do with it yet, but I've got a lot of it 

I want one of your trays! I know that!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have two pieces of mahogany, some oak burl, and more cypress saved. I will be starting them as soon as i get the 600 cooking again.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a rooted clone from fb-4 waiting for you on your next trip thru this area.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2014)

Lovely craftsmanship Doc! I'm behind the times as far as things are considered on your end, hope all is well.

... I can practically smell the shop  big ups bro.


Another good day on the vineyard y'all. I didn't realize it was the weekend until late yesterday evening,,, def not keeping track of the days out here lol. I know tomorrow I'm taking it eeeeasy though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just busy man but good. Glad to hear you still like the vineyard. I wish we were there with you away from the stuid ass people. I bet it is great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cof have you flowered th alligator kush #15 yet? I will have to bring you one of the blue moonshine clones i picked up, and thanks for keeping that one going sir.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2014)

I have her, the 18 and fb 7 in the bloom room now.....and their clones in veg. Look forward to the moonshine. 


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cool the 18 is good but the 15 is top notch imo. The bms is like 15ish years old i am told so i am looking forward to it as well. I hope the vanilla kush x bms takes off soon and i will get you one of them also. I have some other new strains from seed going in the octagon so we can see how they do and i bet you will end up with what you want of them. One of the og 18 x kens gdp is flowering in veg. It was some thing people had issues with the kens so i guess i will have to pop more of those crosses to get a good stable cut. It sucks to it should be a good cross and only have one stable fem to flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a nice meal right there.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well the girls got their first dose of neem tonight...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been using my down-time constructively.


Added casters to my bass guitar amp So I don't have to carry it around inside:

  


A I'll buy an amp dolly if I start going out to jam with others:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

And the cat now has a 12" wide shelf installed in every window in the house so she can lounge at a place of her choosing.

 
 
 

I had to add a rail to this one because she keeps rolling off of it when we start rubbing her head & scratching her chin..

 


And the last one was in use at the time of photo...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well my girl had another attack tonight, thankfully it only lasted 5 minutes this time. I had a cookie handy!. She kept twisting her head back and forth really fast. Shit sucks, but once again about a minute after eating the cookie it slowed way down and had stopped. 

She asked for a j afterwards so of course I do what she wants, only the best for her. This should help her


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

The "like" was for being there with the meds for her.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha I got ya doobs, no worries there. 

Sorry to hear bout your back brotha. Maybe you should get ya an edible


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

The only edible that has worked for me was cof's butter cookies.
Tinctures don't work for me (under the tongue, or in juice drinks), candies don't either, and store-bought cookies/brownies/muffins have all failed.
But cof's cookies had the magic.
When I have enough trim & popcorn I'll run some hash and make something like it.
And if you have any recipes you're willing to share, or tips on making existing recipes better, I'm all ears (or eyes, since we're online).
After this outdoor run I should have enough to do a little something with a small batch of medibles.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

Speaking of edibles...

I've almost made it to my end-of-summer weight goal of 170-lbs: I'm 169-lbs as of tonight, and 50 days ahead of my goal.
So my new goal is 180-lbs by my birthday at the end of September.
And this is healthy weight, so I'm happy.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sure bro, what kinda recipes you want? How to make the butter/oil or good recipes to cook with? You name it I'm full of them lol. 

Edibles have been my jam for a lil over 2 years now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 10, 2014)

Pretty much all info.
I'm hoping to make things like chocolate chip cookies, peanut butter cookies, brownies, and those kinds of things.
I've got a few more months before harvest, so if you can think of stuff I'll be glad for the help.

Off to the store for some dinner supplies. so I can break 170-lbs tonight!


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

My tip for edibles is make them with extracts, then you know how much is going in...with trim it can be a bit hit or miss.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

I SWEAR I was only going to get a tenderloin and a gate handle...
... and maybe a couple of lemon pies.

So I have NO idea how this got into my basket when I wasn't looking.
But, well, since I have it now, I might as well use it....
But need to get more batteries after a late dinner.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got the octagon framed today now i have to build the shelves, hang the ventilation, and light. The the six can rock againView attachment 3225942 i recently finished a hand made bench that is constructed with out a single nail or screwView attachment 3225945


i can only imagine the 1000's of euros that would cost in a shop in Amsterdam! Looks amazing Dr. Noice Skillzzzz!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

DST said:


> i can only imagine the 1000's of euros that would cost in a shop in Amsterdam! Looks amazing Dr. Noice Skillzzzz!


Not to mention the number of bicycle trips to get it all home


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I SWEAR I was only going to get a tenderloin and a gate handle...
> ... and maybe a couple of lemon pies.
> 
> So I have NO idea how this got into my basket when I wasn't looking.
> ...


That thing looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Not to mention the number of bicycle trips to get it all home


To funny doobie, dst it is not perfect but i am kind of anal about the crap i work on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wait till i get out of la and buy a house. I will have a solid luber faced raised panel grow cabenets, and i know they would cost 50 grand to have built.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

Octagon is coming along nice, doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Got a lot left to do. That is a hella fun looking toy you have there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

I just realized that my mini DVR camcorders will mount perfectly to the top of the R/C vehicle, so I'll be able to get some cool stuff recorded as time goes by.


*edit: there is the perfect amount of room to mount one mini DVR facing forward, and one facing rearward


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just realized that my mini DVR camcorders will mount perfectly to the top of the R/C vehicle, so I'll be able to get some cool stuff recorded as time goes by.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226277 View attachment 3226278


Chaise the cat and load the vidio doobie


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

If I dood it I get a whippin'....

.... I dood it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

lmao doobs did you get the tenderloin??? looks well fun to play with man. I aint had an RC in donkeys years.

nice skills on the octagon Dr.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, yeah!
Decided to go get batteries for the RC thingy and am about to start cooking things up:

Got 1.15-lbs of tenderloins:

 


an ear of sweet yellow corn:

 


and a pair of potatoes to make some freedom fries with:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

Freedom fries?!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 11, 2014)

Could be over your neck of the woods next month d hopefully have a bong up the grey area, 
Here's 1 the dogs the day 
 

And my Extrema


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

Luie wijven friets FTW!

Gies a shout when you know Bud. I need to get my ghetto pass stamped to get oot the hoose these days!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 11, 2014)

Haha mid to late sept a recon like just gathering the troops then look for prices


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 11, 2014)

Doc, awesome job on the octagon. And the bench is just, well my vocabulary doesn't do it justice. But the best part was seeing your little girl(?) working with you. I have 2 girls and love the feeling of building things with them.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry to spam but wanted to post 1 from under mother nature's 600. This thing is 6 feet wide x 3 feet deep x 5 feet tall. It's a skunk #1 started 4/20. 

Wanted to add the stalk looks like a messed up S.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea I love building things with my boys.

Wish they liked it a lil more though. One of them absolutely loves it and the other is coming along but he likes video games more. Been working on cutting his time way down and making him more active.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I love building things with my boys.
> 
> Wish they liked it a lil more though. One of them absolutely loves it and the other is coming along but he likes video games more. Been working on cutting his time way down and making him more active.


I wanted a boy bad but got lucky with my 2 girls. 1 watches sports with me and the other likes to hike, build, fish etc... It's really the best of both worlds. My attitude would probably change if they were with me 24/7 and I had to deal with 2 teenage girls.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 11, 2014)

Haha yea my girl wants a girl so bad. I keep telling her 2 teenage boys will be enough...


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a great time in the desert over the weekend with my brother and one of his friends. We were unable to finish the race yet again due to a problem with the car but it was still a good time. We were really setting a good pace and had passed a few other cars before having problems that ended our race. We had to sit in the desert for a couple of hours while waiting for the tow vehicle to arrive but I was with my brother so it was all good. His buddy came to our aid and eventually we got the car back to the pits on a trailer. The whole process took a few hours and was definitely an experience. 

While waiting for our tow, we were able to diagnose the problem and come up with a good solution to ensure the same problem doesn't happen again. My brother was really bummed out since the problem was directly related to some work he recently performed on the car. I can understand since he has a lot of time and money tied up in his racing program. For me, it's just a time investment and I decided before ever riding in the car with him that I was just going to go with the flow and help out where I can. I think this makes things easier on him when things go wrong. I just keep a positive attitude and he keeps smiling even when we're standing next to a dead car on the side of the course, in the dark. 

Racing dirt bikes was so very different from racing these cars. With the bikes, I hardly ever worried about mechanical problems ending my race day. The worry was always crashing out of the race with injury. With the cars, there are so many things that can and do go wrong. So many more moving parts and so much more electronics really put the odds against you making it the entire length of the race.

I have a really good feeling that the next race will be the first one we finish. He drives really well and we're going to go through the electrical on the car really well before then. It's not until mid October so there's some time to get the car ready.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds like a good time even though you guys didn't finish.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

It's taking part that counts...or so I have told myself my whole life


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, it was still cool. The people pitting next to us had a much worse time than we did. They had an axle on their car break in a way that they had the entire wheel come off and they were in a much less accessible spot on the course. Their drama lasted 7 hours before they got the car back to the pits at 4 AM. Ours took only about three hours and then we were just waiting to hear that the neighbors had their situation handled and the car on the trailer.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2014)

I think two of the three remaining Peacocks may be Hermie plants. They are starting to produce female flowers but I noticed what looks like balls forming too 

Guess I'll need to make the call soon as to scrap the two plants or just pick off the balls and keep rolling. There's five Hericheese, one definite female Peacock, two possible herm Peacocks, a single female Chemdog and five Lambsbread that have yet to show sex.

There's signs of wind burn on some leaves in my room so I'm considering removing the oscilating fan. I have two small clip fans attached to the ceiling blowing down on the plants but they don't seem to move very much air. That's why I stuck the oscillating fan in there in the first place.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jakes dream day 64


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dog, day 64


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 11, 2014)

blue dream 600w day 58


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 11, 2014)

My buds aren't as big but they're coming along.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

Slaming pronage, only veg stuff for me>>3 seemingly identical pictures, and one random one of one of the walls




Still got to clean the insides of the tubes. One of them has a load of black flecks on one side, not sure where they came from....it's a chore of a job but they are only in veg and they are getting pumped with 1200w so that should cover the few plants I got in there
Off to munch more banana bread, freakin addicted to the stuff, can't stop making it.....
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

Everything is in place.
Will post a new vid of a FPV run-through later today.


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 11, 2014)

love those middle pics DST very artistic shots imo and i love the imposing effect the wall gives off... beautiful


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey DST what are the advantages to growing in the octagon like that ? Do the plants get crouded much ? Is it easy to circulate the air in there ? I'm just curious it looks pretty awesome


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, and some weed:


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes doob don't forget about the weed brother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2014)

It is some work doing the vert grow but you can get a lot of canopy in a small foot print. It is the most efficient use of your light as there in no light being reflected


----------



## Figgy (Aug 11, 2014)

Just dropped 3 fem Dog! And now let my impatience begin.....


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2014)

I looked at the two hermie plants closer and decided to just cut them down. It hurt to do it after vegging them this long but there were just too many places with little pollen sacks growing. I don't want to risk the other plants getting seeded. Now I have a little more room in there empty that needs plants. Maybe in a couple of weeks I'll pot up some clones I got from Supchaka and stick them in there. Then they'll be ready about four weeks after the Hericheese finishes. 

I suppose that means I need to pop some BB gear soon. I was planning to run some of the BB strains I recently got after the Hericheese is done. I'd like to get a decent cut of each and clone them to run them for a while. Maybe cross them down the road or something.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I looked at the two hermie plants closer and decided to just cut them down. It hurt to do it after vegging them this long but there were just too many places with little pollen sacks growing. I don't want to risk the other plants getting seeded. Now I have a little more room in there empty that needs plants. Maybe in a couple of weeks I'll pot up some clones I got from Supchaka and stick them in there. Then they'll be ready about four weeks after the Hericheese finishes.
> 
> I suppose that means I need to pop some BB gear soon. I was planning to run some of the BB strains I recently got after the Hericheese is done. I'd like to get a decent cut of each and clone them to run them for a while. Maybe cross them down the road or something.


Interesting! I've grown a few dozen of them and never had a hermie. It's about the most stable plant I've ever grown. But anythings possible in this world!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm trying to fill my room up dez. 

I've got a lot of room lol...


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 11, 2014)

No worries on the herms. It happens sometimes and I see it as part of growing. The best looking one ended up being the only true female.


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP Robin Williams


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey DST what are the advantages to growing in the octagon like that ? Do the plants get crouded much ? Is it easy to circulate the air in there ? I'm just curious it looks pretty awesome


As the Dr. said, you can increase your canopy by at least 2 to 3 times in a vertical set up. And there is no light reflected so also great use of that. Basically you can max out your space using this. I doubt I would do it if I had acres to work with, but when land is scarce, you build towards the sky! It is very easy to crowd out the room when like this as you need to take into account the girth and width of the plant in relation to where the other plants are, otherwise you end up with overcrowding and light issue (i.e you then start to reduce your canopy area as the circle/octagon around the light begins to get smaller as the plants get close to the light). This way involves a reasonable amount of training and a decent veg, but when looking at the return, my best results have been about .95gpw with 2 600's in a 4x4foot area. For air circulation, I have air being pulled into the top and bottom of the cab, the cool air is then pushed down through the cab using fans I have placed up top. The filter can is on the floor and draws in air from there and up through the tubes. Since I moved it to this configuration I have had no mold issues, and no burnt leaves either. All in all, I would recommend it to anyone who has space limitations.

Funniest comment about vertical growing I have heard was from a Dutch guy who has a Grow shop in Amsterdam. When I was explaining to him how I grew, firstly he said, "all you Americans hang your bulbs vertically" that made me giggle a bit. But then he said, " and plants do not like getting light underneath their leaves and you end up with a dead spot under the light".....I guess he didn't like vertical growing, and obviously doesn't have a clue about how intelligent plants can be...."light under the leaves indeed" too funny. He has never seen a plant with Jazz hands then! All the leaves on my plants change so their tops are facing the light. It's quite cool to see the change when moving your plant from a horizontal set to vertical.

Anyway, I didn't have a dictionary for breakfast so I'll end this ramble now!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2014)

Some fool didn't charge the car's battery properly...


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys I'm gonna be taking a trip to my local hydroponic retailer lol and I was wandering if you guys use any bloom boosters during flowering that you would recommend? All input is greatly appreciated

Also running hydro dwc if it matters


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2014)

Although I used one recently I tend not to bother with them, but it's different I guess in soil than hydro.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 12, 2014)

I like to give a PK Boost at week 4 and 6. Cant wait to go dwc again, move along summer.. 

Strange thing. I have this WW clone going from ghs. the mother turned out great but very fragile and acceptable to mold. So i havent been giving this clone much thought and its been kinda cornered. Then looking today i see it has started to flower from the bottom  wtf it aint time yet. Guess my lemon skunk cant hold ghs up in my mind no more. Ive ran more seeds from ghs than any other and most turned out never turning out. Bad genes, bad! 
Pictures at any given moment!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey guys I'm gonna be taking a trip to my local hydroponic retailer lol and I was wandering if you guys use any bloom boosters during flowering that you would recommend? All input is greatly appreciated
> 
> Also running hydro dwc if it matters


I'm using heavy 16 fire for the first time on this grow. My cousin has been using it for a couple years and loves it. I flipped to 12/12 the day I transplanted from the 1g into the 5g with ocean forest so they will get no other nutes or supplements than the Fire. A test of sorts.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I like to give a PK Boost at week 4 and 6. Cant wait to go dwc again, move along summer..
> 
> Strange thing. I have this WW clone going from ghs. the mother turned out great but very fragile and acceptable to mold. So i havent been giving this clone much thought and its been kinda cornered. Then looking today i see it has started to flower from the bottom  wtf it aint time yet. Guess my lemon skunk cant hold ghs up in my mind no more. Ive ran more seeds from ghs than any other and most turned out never turning out. Bad genes, bad!
> Pictures at any given moment!!!!


Yeah GHS are consistently shit, seen thousands of ppl burnt on this site over the years with their crappy shit they pump out


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 12, 2014)

Gettin my shit together today.. Just the grow part 
For 3 days or so ive been looking at a DBxLivers stretched further than my light but things have gotten in the way. Like big bong mixes. But today is the day!

Shiit chaka aint that too much too soon?
5 times bigger pot and switching to 12/12 before they even get a hold in the new boots?


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That was me asking
> 
> I started a thread for the ladies...check it out
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/girls-gone-ganja.840129/
> ...


I was recommended to your thread by deusracing


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

first clone from my first plant due to an accidental mishap when rearranging her.


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

her first home after being accidentally cut off the plant during maintenance.


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

2nd home: pic above her first home in the aeropot. She how she perked up


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

And this is the mother plant: see the open space in the pic was where the first clone began life- clone #1


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

KCJNUGS said:


> first clone from my first plant due to an accidental mishap when rearranging her. View attachment 3227240
> View attachment 3227241


I may be wrong but it looks kinda like you are hoping the cut will root in a bottle of rooting hormone? If so then that will only succeed in killing your cut, dip the cut into the rooting hormone and then straight into whatever medium you are using(soil/rw cubes etc)


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

KCJNUGS said:


> View attachment 3227246


2nd accidental clone: clone #2


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I may be wrong but it looks kinda like you are hoping the cut will root in a bottle of rooting hormone? If so then that will only succeed in killing your cut, dip the cut into the rooting hormone and then straight into whatever medium you are using(soil/rw cubes etc)


thank you for the advice  when clone #1 accidentally got cut off during maintenance of the mother plant. I just threw clone #1 in the rootamentary bottle with just plain water and some clone solution on the roots before placing her in the rootamentary bottle because the clone machine was not in operation and I had to do something quick. Then the clone machine was set up by the time the 2nd clone came around. The 2nd clone went straight in the clone machine. Clone #2- I found cut off ( accident probably happen from transport and maintenance). 
they both now are in the clone machine and seem to be doing well- updates and pics in the future as they all prosper


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I may be wrong but it looks kinda like you are hoping the cut will root in a bottle of rooting hormone? If so then that will only succeed in killing your cut, dip the cut into the rooting hormone and then straight into whatever medium you are using(soil/rw cubes etc)


I do appreciate any and all advice from everyone because I don't know everything about this stuff and all comments are welcome


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

KCJNUGS said:


> I do appreciate any and all advice from everyone because I don't know everything about this stuff and all comments are welcome


Video for ya, admittedly they are using powder not liquid but its the same procedure for both


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2014)

Wahoo we have 10 lil new seedlings that have popped this morning! 

Gotta make up for the fuck up I had, sometimes I wondered about myself.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2014)

I wish money weren't so tight right now or I would have vegged these girls longer. I was just really concerned with the elec bill and rightfully so. It over doubled last month and wifey had sticker shock when we got it. I do wish I'd been able to veg them until they were a little taller though.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 12, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I wish money weren't so tight right now or I would have vegged these girls longer. I was just really concerned with the elec bill and rightfully so. It over doubled last month and wifey had sticker shock when we got it. I do wish I'd been able to veg them until they were a little taller though.


I'm sure you have already done this but have you considered looking for other additional ways to cut the electric bill? I know in my house we have some rooms that a single light switch control 6+ 60-100w incandescent light bulbs (But I think we actually have 75w bulbs still) That is 360-600w of electricity that can be saved in my situation just by making sure that light is off as often as possible. Im sure there are at on of other little whatnots you maybe already do but maybe don't that you can consider.

Maybe then you can redirect all available energy to the core


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2014)

Dez

You might want to look at led's. They seem to have similar production with fewer watts and less heat.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2014)

I was going to have to water some of the plants today, but Mother Nature is doing it for me.
Drizzling down, but is supposed to stop in an hour or so and be party cloudy & 85f


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 12, 2014)

Chemdog  1.Spidermite infestation! Yihaaa  Fuuuck. DBxlivers is in quarantine spraydown. I know it must have spread with the fan power i got blowing but no signs on chemdog or lemon skunk.
Wanted to get some shots of everything but the mites threw me of now im gonna scratch myself until i fall a sleep.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2014)

Grapestomer bx and Goji at 15 days.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheese the buds seem to be getting larger and growing into one another I wish they would swell up though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 12, 2014)

Stoned Fact #420:

The smaller hole (for the camera's microphone) would just fit a small sewing needle...

I 3-D printed a motion-stabilizing camera mount for my micro-DVR camera, but I had to wait on a set of teflon gimbals from Kakestan, as the Chinese ones I'd originally ordered were in metric half-sizes, and I need gimbal sizes based on stadia.
I mean, how can anyone be expected to make a steadycam mount with metric!?
Aaaanyways, I beaugeste.
Suffice it to say: changes were made to the hi-tech camera mount, and the vehicle is ready for Test Run #2...

Stoned Fact #421:
I am quite high


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Dez
> 
> You might want to look at led's. They seem to have similar production with fewer watts and less heat.
> 
> ...


I would like to switch to LED but can't afford to go buy new lights right now. I just need to find more work so I can make a little more money and the electric bill becomes a non issue. She never complained about it except for one other time and this time. Both times it was over $300 though and our bill when not growing is around $125-150/mo. Granted, we have also been using the AC so the additional cost is not all due to the grow.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well today was a good day, girl got her results back and she doesn't have a tumor or anything serious, just the tics like we had thought. Got the boys school supplies and got them enrolled. Built a kitty scratching post, mowed and weed eated. Repaired a section of a fence, gave the dogs a bath and ate a few cookies 

Oh and the best part of the day, they started giving back all my seized property! Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh ya, and smoked a J of the DOG


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was going to have to water some of the plants today, but Mother Nature is doing it for me.
> Drizzling down, but is supposed to stop in an hour or so and be party cloudy & 85f
> 
> View attachment 3227445


wish we could grow outdoors. Maybe one day. plants look awesome outdoors


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> ChemdogView attachment 3227465 View attachment 3227466 1.Spidermite infestation! Yihaaa  Fuuuck. DBxlivers is in quarantine spraydown. I know it must have spread with the fan power i got blowing but no signs on chemdog or lemon skunk.View attachment 3227467
> Wanted to get some shots of everything but the mites threw me of now im gonna scratch myself until i fall a sleep.


i know the feeling. Have you heard of guardian. Its a liquid that someone had made and not yet patented. see your local hydro store and see if they have it. It works pretty well.


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 12, 2014)

this is her height now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2014)

That is great giggles! I got a hell of a headache last night so i did not get my octagon put up. I will give it a go tonight. I have to get some pepper sprey made aftter everyone is in bed. It kick there butts when i steep the peppers and spray it. Pie looking good i need to get you some pics of the goji. I will have to do that tonight sorry it has taken so long. Been crazy trying to keep up.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah a well made pepper spray mixed with some other stuff knocks the shit outta mites, real good, and is totally safe for pets and plants and people... Then again I was born with a bottle of Louisiana hot sauce in my hands


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2014)

I buy it in the 32 oz bottle, and that will last two weeks. It is my favorite, but i like Tabasco on my corn.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning guys.
Been out working this last week. But had to let my buddy know im done right now. If i had forgotten i was out working i would think i was turning into quasimodo. Damn my back hurts. Feels like one big blood filled muscle. It hurts just sitting still cant even fill my lunges.
The houses we work on are no more then 5 years but looks like crap. Im not saying the polish cant work. But concentration might be lost in the progress of working low pay and long hours. One of the house owners told us they bought into the house 5 years ago at 350,000kr with a low rent at 4000 a month. 5 years later is 9800 a month. Crazy shiiiit. Might be 50 houses. If someone cant afford it no more and have to move the other house owners have to pay for that house until it gets a new owner. No one read the contract? lol.
Did this. With my m8 we did 24 square meters a day. Some area's the bricks were softest and it was a battle keeping it in line.




Ill shut my trap now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still have alot to do


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

Is that machine removing bricks form the houses? sorry, I am lost on what it does, Hydro lol.....I am good with Lego though! Honest!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Still have alot to do


hope your head is feeling better, I also had a belter of a sore noggin yesterday, good luck with the rest of the work.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahaha  Best thing to ever come out of Denmark  Lego
Not removing the bricks but the fillings in between. Its uneven and have cracks and hollow rooms. needs to be refilled so that water for example cant get in and then make even more damage when it freezes at winter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank dst it is. Hydro i have done that and it sucks big time. Hope your back recovers soon. Well it is 1:30 and i get up at 6:00. I guess it is going to be another long day tomorrow. It is the first day of school for my boy too. He starts the 5th grade boy time flies


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2014)

Well couple.pics of that funny looker and yes my Extrema does seem seem to look like a dog 

The funny fucker 
 
 

The extrema


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

Woohoo, first day back at school. I am sure that makes your lives a little easier with them being at school all day. Slaap lekker Dr.

Righty'o, Hydro I got you now. I think we call that "pointing" or something in English. A couple of my mates started bricky apprenticeships, but they all fucked that off after a few years, needless to say they are all junkies now! fukwits! One of the lads I use to deliver milk with when I was young, I met back up with him after nigh on 25 years. He told me he wanted to be a plumber, but whn he went to the shipyard to apply for the apprenticeship, he got into the wrong queue and ended up being a carpenter, lmfao (wrong queue!!!). He sacked that off and started up a window cleaning business.....I actually wanted to be a lawyer when I was younger, and started Uni studying law as well....funny how we change things in life....okay, I stfu now.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Doc. You should get some sleep!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 13, 2014)

Wrong queue lol. Take responsibility for your life damn it 
Ever since i found out my pecker would never be the size of a pornstar, all i wanted to be was a paramedic.    
The big examination and ultrasound scan of the knee is tomorrow! Cant wait!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought I'd be a scientist. Started as a Bio Chemistry major. Wanted to be a bio chemical engineer... whatever the fuck that is.  Changed majors 6 times and haven't had a job in 7 years. I'm not sure if this is a good or bad thing. haha

Looks like a fun tool hydro. Everything stays nice and clean.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

I couldn't stop laughing when he told me about being in the wrong queue. To be fair to him, we use to gang fight a lot with a town close by to ours and he said there was a whole load of boys at the induction day that he was having agro with....so that was his excuse.
So, Jig you were like the oldest freshman ever I went back to Uni after leaving it for several years due to family issues, when I went back to finish I felt like one of those mature students sitting at the front of the class the whole time....trying to keep my mind off the fit young ladies sitting behind me


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2014)

My m8 has got me a green crack and blueberry cut when he got a few last night, I read good stuff about this green crack anyone ever grown it


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

Seen it on riu a few times but never grown it.

Blue Pits, will pot up in the next coupe of days.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 13, 2014)

Off to buy some habbaneros for a spider mite spray.. If you have a better "recipe" let me know.

By calibuzz
*Making the Calicleaner*

1.) Get a sauce pan - fill with one pint of water - put on lowest flame possible (do not boil !!!).
2.) Chop 4 -5 Habanera peppers fine. Chop open seeds and central membranes, as the power lies there.
3.) Simmer chopped peppers for 20 minutes - making sure not to boil (you will destroy the active proteins).
4.) When you put your head over the pan and the wispy-steam stings your eyes, the Calicleaner is ready.
5.) Pour the Calicleaner through a fine mesh strainer - a little fine grit is OK - let cool in a clean bowl.
6.) Pour room temperature contents in a mister spray bottle. Your are ready to apply.

*HOW TO APPLY Calicleaner *
1.) Put on gloves, and wear a mask, or at least put a bandana around your nose and mouth.
2.) Turn off all fans - you do not want this spray in your eyes!!!
3.) Spray the bottom of EVERY leaf - starting with the bottom leaves first, work up to the top.
4.) After the bottoms are done, hit the tops and the stems.
5.) Squirt liberally in new leaf pods - tightly wound new leaf growth (the small mites hide there).
6.) Get the heck out of the room till it clears.
7.) Repeat procedure with *each plant.*
8.) Spray the soil, the pots, and the floor or earth around the area to kill dropping mites and stop migration.
9.) Wash hands with soap and water when complete - the stuff will heat-up skin for 4 hours.
10.) DO NOT WORRY. Though the stuff is lethal to mites, the plants love it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 13, 2014)

budolskie said:


> My m8 has got me a green crack and blueberry cut when he got a few last night, I read good stuff about this green crack anyone ever grown it


A close friend grew it out a few times. I have smoked it a bunch. He wasn't happy with his first run of it and was only going to run out the clones next time, but decided to keep 1 and was happy he did afterwards. The smoke does catch you a nice buzz. I had a clone but killed it of during a bout of pm.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

throw some garlic in there as well, a little bit of bio soap (helps the liquid stick to the plants.)...other than that, Mr Whodatnation will pop in with some excellent whodatspraysolution advise.....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well boys are officially back in school!!

Wahoo time to get some work done while they are away for the day!

Have a great day 6!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2014)

budolskie

That's a good example of extrema. I think you'll like her.

I believe your other plant is an OG Larry. She produces good buds, high/stone and taste.....well liked.

Both of your ladies look healthy and happy.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 13, 2014)

Pheeeeeeuw that garlic.. I feel like throwing up 
Damn i hope it works. I hate garlic!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 13, 2014)

Cheers cof, also jimmer I hope is cut is from a good pheno il probs be To go pick them up in next couple hours...

I hope.my cuts root from this extrema and hopefully the other pip is a she aswell


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah I second what D said (looks like you're already at it though) 

Also DO NOT BOIL, destroys the essentials/proteins that do the magic. I always used a crock pot aka slow cooker on low-med over night.

The peps and garlic will kill em good, but I also added clove and cinnamon to the mix. I just blended everything up in a food processor added some water and cooked over night.

Also, as D mentioned, once filtered and addedt to the sprayer mix in some biodegradable dish soap for wetting effect. 

Iv seen this mix first hand murder mites on contact, it's a beautiful sight. Seems to melt them through and through, it's awesome.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 13, 2014)

Holy shiiit. DO NOT SPRAY IN WINDY CONDITIONS! My face is burning. My eye was burning for about ten seconds but i cryed it out. Cant seem to get the stinging of my face tho :/
That should kill them! Thanks for the help


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Holy shiiit. DO NOT SPRAY IN WINDY CONDITIONS! My face is burning. My eye was burning for about ten seconds but i cryed it out. Cant seem to get the stinging of my face tho :/
> That should kill them! Thanks for the help


I think you must of forget to read step #2 

2.) Turn off all fans - you do not want this spray in your eyes!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2014)

Haha I thought not having fans on when spraying was a given :-/ oops lol

Yeah wash hands and arms THOROUGHLY after handling in any part of the process, especially don't touch your genitals.


Edit: a mask helps too, I for one don't mind it though.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> especially don't touch your genitals.


Now this is great advice!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Now this is great advice!


 I made this mistake once and only once,,, the most unenjoyable piss I've ever taken.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning pR0n from Oregon:

 

Matanuska Thunderfuck on the lower left, Berry Bubble all around.
 

Berry Bubble

 

And today I go pick up two more bags of FFOF to finish up-canning (still have 6 plants in nursery pots).


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 13, 2014)

Plants are looking very happy Doob!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed! 

Hey doobs did I give you veg and flower tea packs?


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2014)

when you gonna make more of them tea packs?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Hey doobs did I give you veg and flower tea packs?


Just the flower packs. ("just" being a relative term).
When you made them up for me, I had a run in flower going at the time.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2014)

The rotation is now chop, clean, transplant, clone, flip 12/12 all on the same day. It's worked out really well this round and gives me time to top the clones a couple times too. This is about 10 days in, clones are rooted and into party cups and the plants are showing flower. Of all these clones I'll only be keeping the best looking 12. They'll get put into 1 gal in another week or 3.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2014)

I got off the guano train, G. After learning how "dirty" and destructive the guano industry was I no longer felt right buying it, shame as plants absolutely love it.

I started reading up on fermented plant extracts wich sounded promising for sustainability, but really don't have time to mess with it right now.




Rock on Chaka!


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2014)

yea,that guano is nasty stuff,but works...

i been doing something like this"fermented plant extracts"

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/

testing some out in this earthbox..


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2014)

Doob, what's your youtube channel? I didn't watch the car videos and wanted to.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2014)

These next 5 days are going to be the longest 5 days of my life.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> i made this mistake once and only once,,, the most unenjoyable piss I've ever taken.


I did it once also, but it was little chinese peppers  i dont where gloves though between the cs gas in the army and the fact i have been doing theses sprays for a lot of years now i am not affected by it. I only quit eating them because my butt would be very unhappy with me the next day, but in all seriousness it have seen them blister skin. You can add tabacco also. It was in the mix in the 1970s book i got it out of to start with. i use .25 to .5 kg .5 to 1 lb of the peppers also


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I got off the guano train, G. After learning how "dirty" and destructive the guano industry was I no longer felt right buying it, shame as plants absolutely love it.
> 
> I started reading up on fermented plant extracts wich sounded promising for sustainability, but really don't have time to mess with it right now.
> 
> ...


I have been using sea blast with fossilized guano but am looking to start banana pill tea. Doobie those plant do look happy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Doob, what's your youtube channel? I didn't watch the car videos and wanted to.


Here's the link:

*http://www.youtube.com/user/600theband*

I abandoned the idea of an indoor track as the little thing is too fast & twitchy when turning to make it work more than a couple of feet at a time before it needed rescuing.
I'll be running outdoors after I come up with a better camera mount, as the tape method sucked.
More vids of it to come soon


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2014)

Heh, the video of my scooter walk-around has the right number of views:


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 13, 2014)

Dumb phone makes the picture size too big to upload but I had some great shots to show you guys. Any over want to tug my nugs??​


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/user/600theband*
> 
> ...


wa'eva. hahahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> yea,that guano is nasty stuff,but works...
> 
> i been doing something like this"fermented plant extracts"
> 
> ...


G that is a great link i will have to give it a try thanks


----------



## CannaCole (Aug 13, 2014)

Growing so fast...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2014)

Got three more up-canned.
Here's a neat way to make an 8-gallon air/smart pot:

12" x 14" file crate
roll of lanscaper's fabric
pair of scissors
waxed linen thread or zip ties are optional


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice doobie


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 13, 2014)

Sup six, ,my gardens lookin pretty good have 3 confirmed females shits been hectic with the garden my pops been taking care of it hes been doing a pretty good for the most part​


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking awesome doobs!

Will you get to finish outside or you gotta bring em in? 

Not sure of your weather but I think it's cooler up there...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2014)

I should be able to finish them out doors, if the weather is typical for here.
We stay warm here in the Willamette Valley, so It doesn't get first frost until October 11 through October 20 which is when they should be finishing up.
Fingers are crossed.
I might have to build a temporary "greenhouse" (I guess a hothouse) so they don't get frost damaged and stay a little warmer through the nights, and warm up quicker in the mornings.
And if it rains too much, will keep them from getting water logged.
Worst thing that'll happen is bringing them in for 3 weeks to make sure they're finished properly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's a really cool website with interactive sections that help outdoor gardeners with knowing when to expect first frost, and other tidbits of info based on wherever you are:

*http://www.plantmaps.com/index.php*
*

...

*


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2014)

Gigs.. is saturday the big day? I was a bit lost on the 5 days thing.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Gigs.. is saturday the big day? I was a bit lost on the 5 days thing.


Haha no. Big day is in 23 days.

The 5 days is how long my girl is going to be out of meds...


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 13, 2014)

Peaking up the crack of a hso green crack under one of my 600's


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2014)

Transplanted 15 lil seedlings into solo cups tonight. 

As I sit right now should pull 20-25 females out of the bunch. Not where I wanna be but it's a start. Will be flipping to 12/12 the 9th of sept no matter what. So looking at meds first week of November. 

Thanksgiving bud! I'm gonna eat way to much already I can tell that...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Got three more up-canned.
> Here's a neat way to make an 8-gallon air/smart pot:
> 
> 12" x 14" file crate
> ...



Dedicated to your containers. Yeas it's Wednesday, and thirstday's thanksgiving.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanksgiving bud! I'm gonna eat way to much already I can tell that...


Holy shit I was writing my post before you posted.

#thanksgiving

Edit: really no lie haha that shit is crazy


----------



## budolskie (Aug 14, 2014)

Well quick pic the dogs 18 days since the flip
 
 

And th other room with the green crack and blueberry cut added


----------



## stacatto99 (Aug 14, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Open air I usually don't want the canopy less than 15 inches from the bulb, it gets a bit intense but also any closer and your light spread is poo. So in that case the hight issue can be an issue.
> 
> Iv used those light defusers in the past but can't really say what happened, I had allot going on at the time.
> 
> Can't really say bc I know next to nothing about your setup, but if heat ISN'T an issue but hight might be,,, I'd do a scrog with bare bulb.


Thanks! I went with two 600w open air. I can add a fan if I need it to cool it down.


whodatnation said:


> Open air I usually don't want the canopy less than 15 inches from the bulb, it gets a bit intense but also any closer and your light spread is poo. So in that case the hight issue can be an issue.
> 
> Iv used those light defusers in the past but can't really say what happened, I had allot going on at the time.
> 
> Can't really say bc I know next to nothing about your setup, but if heat ISN'T an issue but hight might be,,, I'd do a scrog with bare bulb.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a really cool website with interactive sections that help outdoor gardeners with knowing when to expect first frost, and other tidbits of info based on wherever you are:
> 
> *http://www.plantmaps.com/index.php
> 
> ...


Doobie, I have some cold ass weather here and first frost is always early Oct. My best plants are the ones that I keep out till late Oct. From my experience growing and from what I've read, it's not so much the frost but as long as the day temps get high enough afterwards the plants will thrive and throw out some beautiful colors. In fact the general rule of thumb with gorilla growers in this area is between first and second frost. The biggest issue is keeping them from developing bud rot or mold from the cold nights and etc.. This can be easily solved by just covering them at night. Outdoor growing in cold weather is what I've done for 15 years. I don't see mine finishing up before Oct. 20 my self since there are only still preflowers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info, jimmer!
After 8 years of growing indoors, I have to be reminded that the cannabis plant is pretty hardy, and meant to be grown outdoors. 
This first outdoor grow will be a bit of an adventure for me 
Next Spring I'm going to be prepared and ready to go.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm home today with my daughter, who is sick.She's got some stomach issues that are making it so she can't go to the YMCA today. I've got a couple hours of work still to do to finish up a job but that my have to wait. Now it's looking like I'm going to be subject to a day of kid's shows on the TV instead, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

Good luck with the TV shows, and hope she feels better soon


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Doob. I just wish there was something plant related I could work on. I need to pop some seeds but was waiting until I had access to a heat mat. 

Do you guys use heat mats for popping seeds? I tried one a couple of years ago and have been using them ever since. I just don't have a working one right now. I was considering just filling some cups with soil and sticking my seeds in them. They weren't free seeds though so I'm hesitant to do so. It's either that or I take cuttings from the clones I got from Chaka. I need to do one or the other in the next few days though or I'll start getting behind in the schedule I'm trying to get set up.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2014)

I use Burpee Seed Starting pellets that I picked up from wal mart with good success....without a heat mat.
similar to the ones giggles recently used.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

The heat mat I bought cooked the seeds, even with a temperature controller attached, so I had to quit using it.
I germ in moist paper towel if I don't have many of the seeds I'm germ'ing.
Otherwise I just poke them into soil and keep them moist until they pop out.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks Doob. I just wish there was something plant related I could work on. I need to pop some seeds but was waiting until I had access to a heat mat.
> 
> Do you guys use heat mats for popping seeds? I tried one a couple of years ago and have been using them ever since. I just don't have a working one right now. I was considering just filling some cups with soil and sticking my seeds in them. They weren't free seeds though so I'm hesitant to do so. It's either that or I take cuttings from the clones I got from Chaka. I need to do one or the other in the next few days though or I'll start getting behind in the schedule I'm trying to get set up.


that's what i do,fill cups with soil,plant seeds(on big/full moon)<<<just fills good.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2014)

I was considering busting out the paper towel method to germ the seeds. I haven't done that in a few years now but it is how I always did it before I started using the heat mat. I'm not a fan of starting seeds in FFOF either because I feel it's too hot for them so I need to get a small bag of some starting mix I think.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

Speaking of popping out...

Berry Bubble



Berry Bubble \/\/\/




Berry Bubble \/\/\/



Matanuska Thunderfuck \/\/\/




Berry Bubble \/\/\/


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2014)

I am very jealous of your outdoor endeavor Doob. Maybe one day I will be able to give it a proper go. Until then I will be stuck dealing with lights and fans and junk


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

This has been the least stressful start to a grow I've ever had.
I know a bazillion things can still go wrong between now & harvest, but this really is so much easier to maintain.
Growing indoors I really "feel" like I'm growing plants & doing things.
Outdoors, I feel like I've abandoned my babies to fend for themselves, but knowing that it's the way they were designed, so it's natural.

A weird feeling.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

Speaking of weird feelings...
... I expect to be feeling weird in a few minutes after I'm finished with this:

(50/50 mix of Cheese and Spider Bite)


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 14, 2014)

Wish i had bought a house further away from neighboors and people!!

So i went to the big knee exam today. Sounded pretty good like there is a new doc in town and he got new methods. Name sounded funny 
ultrasound showed spikes?! lol i went outta there forgetting to ask what that means. Guess its the broken cartilage..
So about 4 weeks and then new mr scan for the new doc to work with in operation. Uhhh get chills thinking about it.
Diagnosissesss. Cartilage damage. Jumpers knee. Chondromalacia patellae.
Hope i get somekind of iron cage round my leg after surgery so that when im ready i can do a RUN FORREST RUN! 

Ahahah had a m8 over to celebrate and he has been of the bong for a week just smoking joints. He smoked a bowl of honeycomb mixed with some bubba resin and a small amount of lemon skunk. He got rocket high with uncontrollable laughter and we had a blast for about 30mins. Then he got all white in his face and started sweating like ive never seen before he then runs out and throws up. Tells me he never wanna smoke bong again. I tell him ill put the same in a joint and end his smoking days 
Wish i could get that high. Induced coma for 5 days now !!!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 14, 2014)

Smoking out apples on the wrong side of
town


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 14, 2014)

Sup doobs and everybody


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 14, 2014)

Fairy don, I got some extrema crosses I growinget picz Soon


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 14, 2014)

What would you do: The Chemdog is showing signs of spider mite attack. It only has about 10 days to chop. Should i give the areas i see damage at a chillibomb (not the flowers) or just let it ride the 10 days? Maybe chop now?  Haha i love excuses to chop early.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

I would put a fan on that plant and chop in 3-4 days. Split the difference on the early chop as it were.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 14, 2014)

Are you suggesting a fan to slow them down like make it a hard condition to live in? Thx
 
Lemon


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

yup. if the plant is getting hit by winds mites will find it difficult to stay on the plant. works for a bit at least to slow them down. so close to finish I wouldnt use anything else. Maybe water (drown them) but again you would want a fan on the plant to dry it quick as you dont want mold problems. 

in warm months the mites and thrips seem to come easily. I have been making sure to treat plants right before flip so there is some protection through flower. pests suck.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2014)

Drop temps as much as you can till then, slows reproduction rates drastically.

Give the room a real good cleaning afterwards and stay proventative for then on.

I wouldn't suggest putting a fan on it, will just encourage and aid them to spread to other parts of the garden.

As SG mentioned, few shots of cold water will slow them down as they also dislike moisture. Heat and low rh is what they prefer.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 14, 2014)

Did you do this doggy???
dbxlivers really stinks up the place with somekind of forrest fruit concentrate or burnt fruit


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 14, 2014)

Awwww I have a black one of those. Love my lab


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 14, 2014)

Might squeeze in another lemon and then im shutting down cleaning and removing the tent to use the full garage with hydro. Or atleast i thinks'o 

She is my alltime favorite bitch  A lazy cow sometimes but hey so am i


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 14, 2014)

Wish I was home tending my plants ,stuck on the other side of town in an empty aprtment typing on some be tablet. Fuck! Should get there tonight hopefully carip,iallars are visouse


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 14, 2014)

Da baby


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 14, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that in the bottom right of the pic it looks like a spot light is shining up on it in all it's glory. Like a nativity scene...

Holy fuck I must be thinking about the holidays lately cuz it's been on the brain lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey doob what seed bank cheese was that and what do you fellas think I'll yield from this plant realistically.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

dababydroman said:


> Wish I was home tending my plants ,stuck on the other side of town in an empty aprtment typing on some be tablet. Fuck! Should get there tonight hopefully carip,iallars are visouse


Hope you get back to your plants quick so you can knock the fuck out of the pests.
I've been lucky about small indoor caterpillars that seem to munch part way through a leaf and then must get too high and curl up & fall off.
I hope the outdoors ones leave my plants alone.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey doob what seed bank cheese was that and what do you fellas think I'll yield from this plant realistically.
> 
> View attachment 3229139 View attachment 3229140 View attachment 3229141


Not sure of the seedbank or breeder. Picked it up at a dispensary and the bud tender knew less of it than I did.
It's very U.K. Cheese in most respects, but not as pungently cheesy like the real U.K. herb, and has a slightly fruity undertone hidden away.
But it has very good medical qualities, and has a real good stone.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's a couple phone pics I just took while tying back the girls some more. I love this stuff!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

Freshly cleaned out bong & stem, filtered water, bowl packed with some U.S. Cheese:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2014)

Add a wee bit of ice up top for a nice chilly draw


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Not sure of the seedbank or breeder. Picked it up at a dispensary and the bud tender knew less of it than I did.
> It's very U.K. Cheese in most respects, but not as pungently cheesy like the real U.K. herb, and has a slightly fruity undertone hidden away.
> But it has very good medical qualities, and has a real good stone.


That's exactly how my dinafem is nice body high relieves pain puts you down like a horse tranquilizer. 


Hey dez is that a must in your setup to tie all the taller growth to the fence behind the plants ?

And anyone have an idea of what kinda yield to expect from the cheese I'm currently flowering ? Even just a guesstimate ?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 14, 2014)

It's in an effort to maximize the canopy. The closer the plants get to the light, the smaller your canopy gets.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2014)

this looks like a good IRA to me...from New York magazine

*The Marijuana Retirement: How My Parents Became Late-Life Pot Moguls*
By Anonymous
*1.7k Shares*
 Share _1.4k_  Tweet _271_  Share _6_  Share _26_  Email   Print





At some point in the middle of my 70-year-old mom's bong rip, as the distinctive _schalp schlap schlap_ sound echoed in the kitchen, it dawned on me that my family life had recently taken a strange turn. Through a haze of pungent smoke I saw not just the woman who raised me, but a late-life social pioneer. Just a few years ago, my parents were a solid middle-class couple in a wholesome midwestern town who faced a fairly normal array of financial uncertainties and stresses as their careers wound down. But now, they have embarked on an astonishing second act in life — call it a Walter White retirement. Today, Mom and Dad are on the West Coast, living at the edge of the law, and bringing home huge wads of cash growing extremely high-grade weed in their backyard.

If you were to ask me five years ago where I thought I would see my family in 2014, this would be the last thing I would have guessed. Even as the grim economic realities of life post-2008 were starting to set in, with my dad struggling to find work as an aging boomer, the notion that they would be living in Oregon and growing what has been described by industry professionals as some of the purest, most potent weed in America might as well have arrived via telegram from Neptune. But Mom and Dad now regularly drive their ten-year-old family sedan to medical marijuana dispensaries and return home trundling bags full of tens, twenties, and hundreds. They're happier, and richer, than they've been in years.

It was actually my sister who put the whole thing in motion. She and her boyfriend were both committed farmers and agriculturalists, living in a yurt in the Southwest. She floated the idea of the whole family moving in together and starting a small family farm in Oregon, which has excellent growing conditions. I'd been living on the East Coast for over a decade at that point. But my parents, feeling the tightening grip of money problems and seeing their hopes of a sunny retirement fading away, were sold on the idea. They put their house on the market, packed up their belongings, and headed west. Though they definitely lean left of center, I wouldn’t say my parents were true hippies — so I was surprised at their faith that they'd just, like, figure things out when they arrived.

I remember visiting Oregon to help them look at possible properties and things were ... unsettled. Back home, their house was still on the market. At one point, we were just looking at an open field. My sister and her boyfriend were trying to be optimistic and ready to go with plans. But a yurt for four was not going to work. But the next visit, some six months later, I saw the fan leaves of a 15-foot-tall cannabis sativa plant poking over the garage of a newly acquired property.

The switch from family farm to weed-growing operation wasn't the plan at first, but with a mortgage to pay, my parents soon realized they needed a very profitable crop to avoid the same financial strain they'd been feeling in the Midwest. As luck would have it, they had just moved to the world's greatest outdoor-weed-producing climate.

Medical marijuana in Oregon has been legal since 1998. Over that period, the Oregon Medical Marijuana Program, or OMMP, has grown out of its early days Wild West culture into a more strictly regulated system, albeit one that is still built around a crop that is highly illegal under federal law. (The vague legality of it all is why I agreed to keep everyone anonymous here.) But with a ballot initiative scheduled for this fall and polls showing high levels of public support, it looks like Oregon won't be far behind Washington and Colorado in legalizing recreational marijuana use. Shifting attitudes toward pot at the national level only make me more optimistic that my parents won't eventually find themselves in handcuffs.

In the meantime, here's how my family can make it work: In order to become part of the OMMP system, a doctor must approve an application that states what one's ailments are and that medical marijuana actually can help. The card costs $200 and has to be renewed each year. Patients can have other people grow for them, and that's what the family is doing at the farm. Everyone has a legal card, and my sister and her boyfriend are registered growers. At any one time, a patient can possess up to 24 ounces of usable marijuana. But — here's the key part — a patient can also sell their excess to a dispensary. That's the loophole my parents use to sell their product.

It's not difficult for them to find buyers. My family's pot has tested off the charts with OMMP dispensaries. Part of the medical-marijuana testing process involves a detailed culture test that identifies mold colonies on the actual marijuana — the lower the number, the purer the pot. Growers are allowed 10,000 colonies per gram. My parents' stuff clocks in at around 2,300. One batch came in at a mere 300. Through chromatography testing, the levels of THC (the compound that actually makes marijuana potent) are about as high as you can get for weed that's grown outside of a lab.

The quality means that, in three short years, my family’s product has become a boutique item, highly sought after by discerning customers. It is also, unfortunately, sought after by less savory characters. Especially when starting out, the realities of Oregon marijuana culture practically compel some association with the black market. But that doesn't make it any less strange to hear my mom talk about a guy named Lil Jake running off to Vegas with a stash he was supposed to sell, or to listen to my dad tell me about the afternoon a bald man arrived for a pickup, refused to say a single word throughout the entire transaction, and instead just stared around menacingly before leaving. (An ex-Marine friend will now guard the property during the busy season — another disconcerting detail I never thought I'd hear at the dinner table.)

But even with a guard, and people like Lil Jake, my parents' life bears a limited resemblance to Walter White's. My mom still goes to the grocery store each day, they're more or less on the right side of the law, and in a weird way it's nice to see my whole family working together. Trips to see them are also a lot more interesting than they would be if my parents had retired in Florida.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2014)

That i great cof! Doobie i hit zone 9a i have also checked before and the median temp here January is 51 that is my idea of the coldest month of the year.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2014)

A decent sunset tonight:


----------



## budolskie (Aug 14, 2014)

Mo ice in the bong is for pussy's haha u need that kick on the throat to tell u had a one so u don't keep havin loads well I do anyway


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning folks, weekend is nigh, got visitors in town. Hope you all have a good one.
Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Aug 15, 2014)

Not looking good round here as the blue has ran out and not knowing what's next to smoke is shit


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 15, 2014)

My nephew is getting married today in my mom's backyard. He follows the Norse religion and is keeping to a lot of the viking wedding traditions. This should be an interesting event to say the least. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My nephew is getting married today in my mom's backyard. He follows the Norse religion and is keeping to a lot of the viking wedding traditions. This should be an interesting event to say the least. Have a great weekend everyone!


Were there any black vikings ?


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 15, 2014)

If you start eating shrooms and banging left and right that's a true viking party


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey doob what seed bank cheese was that and what do you fellas think I'll yield from this plant realistically.
> 
> View attachment 3229139 View attachment 3229140 View attachment 3229141


About a pound....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Were there any black vikings ?


I know that there is 2 forms of the Norse religion here in the U.S. There is the one you see in the prison system and are very racist. Thankfully his group are not the racist Norse. With this being said I don't know but think the answer would be no due to location and time of real vikings roaming the seas. My history isn't the best but I believe this was the point in time where civilizations just started to explore by seas, so ethnic cultures wouldn't have been deversed and blended at this time except for prisoners taken in battle. 

I goggled to find the answer being no. They didn't except anybody that wasn't Nordic.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I know that there is 2 forms of the Norse religion here in the U.S. There is the one you see in the prison system and are very racist. Thankfully his group are not the racist Norse. With this being said I don't know but think the answer would be no due to location and time of real vikings roaming the seas. My history isn't the best but I believe this was the point in time where civilizations just started to explore by seas, so ethnic cultures wouldn't have been deversed and blended at this time. I'm sure somebody will set me straight if I'm wrong.


I took a trip to Africa a few years back and there's this thing called the "black bible" basically it says black people were brought here from space and that's how life originated bla bla but it also states that the Africans sailed to Europe and americas and showed these other cultures how to navigate using the stars and mathematics. It was actually an interesting point of view.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> About a pound....


You just tugging my lanyard or you "for real for real" ?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I took a trip to Africa a few years back and there's this thing called the "black bible" basically it says black people were brought here from space and that's how life originated bla bla but it also states that the Africans sailed to Europe and americas and showed these other cultures how to navigate using the stars and mathematics. It was actually an interesting point of view.


Very interesting, I don't now so I can't say. I do know that 1/2 of what they teach us about history is wrong. 1 example, Paul Revere never made that famous ride. It was actually another man but his name didn't sound as good so historians rewrote it. My GF has a masters in history and opened my eyes. With that being said, I don't know about a book that states anybody came from space. That 1 thing would ruin what ever true facts where in that book for me. It could be possible, other cultures thought the world was flat. Maybe this is how Christopher Columbus really knew the world was round.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

My history teacher back in high school used to tell us all the time that our history books were just story books and were really there to mislead us about what really happens in our world


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2014)

History is written by the winners. You have to take a lot of info and form your own opinion for the most part.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> History is written by the winners. You have to take a lot of info and form your own opinion for the most part.


Not always the winners but the rich!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2014)

THere's racist vikings? haha

And I suspect he was pulling your lanyard, lol

I got me a 'grey area' lanyard on my keys.  Best smoke shop in Amsterdam. What do they call them... cafe's?

The only thing these guys sing about is viking stuff.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

Jog you have any idea what i might pull off of it ?


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this like a running theme, Enwhysea you call, Jig something different every week, lmfao...Jog, "Jog on" more like....I think you'll get 2 OZ.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, and on QI (TV programme in the UK), not sure if anyone in the UK watches it, but they stated that a massive % of what is "known fact" today, will be dispelled and incorrect in the future. The truth changes as well....lol. Fuk me, I am surpised humans tiny little brains don't explode on the daily.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2014)

A few oz sounds about right.

Got another lap of jogging around the block now. Nearly done.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2014)

With your build, Jiggy I am surprised you are not a marathon runner or something


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2014)

RIGHT ON JAG.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ol Jug the marathon runner


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2014)

DST said:


> With your build, Jiggy I am surprised you are not a marathon runner or something


I woulda been great... just enjoy smoking too much. What a sight it would have been to see my creamy ivory skin next to the dark regal ebony of the kenyans. Truly white vs black. lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey jugs and dust...lol what do you guys think I could do to improve yield with my next grow I have those clones going in the aero right now


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2014)

Quit listening to the guys at the hydro shop for one. In my book big yields are from good genetics and a good environment. Less to do with nutrients, additives, supplements.

Lots of light, close to the plants, good consistent temps, good humidity, good air circulation, and good care.

Focus on growing massive roots... they will give you a huge plant.

Also, sing to your plants occasionally. Or at least speak nicely to them.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Quit listening to the guys at the hydro shop for one. In my book big yields are from good genetics and a good environment. Less to do with nutrients, additives, supplements.
> 
> Lots of light, close to the plants, good consistent temps, good humidity, good air circulation, and good care.
> 
> ...


Any idea on how to get bigger roots in a 5gal dwc. BTW I'll be moving to an apartment soon I wonder if its even plausible to do while there


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 15, 2014)

I really think the more additives you add the more the plants suffer.

It really doesn't take much to grow a plant, we've been doing it for thousands of years.

Just watch your girls and show them love and they will show you love in return, besides who cares bout yield of quality is there.

I'll gladly take something I only need a bowl of to be good rather then 2 or 3.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well guys i am supposed to be getting a call back today from an artisan shop here in town. I called today and talked to the office woman and the boss is interested in talking to me. So please keep me and my family in your thoughts as we really need this opportunity for advancement.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice day today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I really think the more additives you add the more the plants suffer.
> 
> It really doesn't take much to grow a plant, we've been doing it for thousands of years.
> 
> ...


That is why everyone loves my alligator kush two tokes gets most folks right, and a bowl will do me. We will see what COF has to say when he gets his first run with my cuts finished. I am curious to see what the curios old fart thinks because i know he has a high tolerance.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2014)

they are just starting to bloom, so it will be about 6 or 7 weeks, but I'm looking forward to trying her.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

They should start showing frost pretty quick then. F2 beans will be ready affter this next run and f1 for the stash will be seeded this weekend.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll be harvesting the majority of my room around that same time. My plants that are from clone have started flowering and are 19 days in to 12/12. The Lambsbread are a week behind and are from seed so they aren't flowering yet. The Lambsbread seems to like going nine to ten weeks so it won't be harvested for about three to four weeks after. I should have some other clones ready to harvest by then too so I'll have a decent little bumper crop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I'll be harvesting the majority of my room around that same time. My plants that are from clone have started flowering and are 19 days in to 12/12. The Lambsbread are a week behind and are from seed so they aren't flowering yet. The Lambsbread seems to like going nine to ten weeks so it won't be harvested for about three to four weeks after. I should have some other clones ready to harvest by then too so I'll have a decent little bumper crop.


I have smoked the lambsbreath in jamaica when i visited and damn was it good i cant wait to see how the seed do.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

I got a cut from a guy in clone form and it got hit with pollen from something he called Jamaican Bob Sled that hermied on me. It was just a single plant that hermied and I didn't catch it so it seeded my whole crop. I"m thinking these should be fem seeds. The other seeds I popped that came from the same run all came out female so I'm thinking these will too.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish that guy was still around because he had some good mother plants and took lots of clones but he moved out of state.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I wish that guy was still around because he had some good mother plants and took lots of clones but he moved out of state.


How dare he. lol.

the vert is looking good. I may have a few extra clones to pass off in a few weeks if everything roots.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

I may be interested in that SG. I've got some clones from Chaka and want to pop some seeds from BB for the next run but couls use some clones to start vegging for the run after.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

Ahoy hoy! Anyone growing bb cheese suprise?. Im gonna have to start killing the weak since im in a 3x3 from 12-5 ...anyways lil off topic but I was wondering what kinda phenos everyone got from
the cheese suprise, ive popped 3 n got 2 indica dom growing machines n what appears to be very sativa dom String bean or a male.lol anybody grow the cheese out? Looking for anything really that will help me decide what to kill off.

N again for the second time the dbxl its my fav, even this early in veg she has that sexy sexyness going on...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I may be interested in that SG. I've got some clones from Chaka and want to pop some seeds from BB for the next run but couls use some clones to start vegging for the run after.


I have drove many hours to get the clones i have now you boys are so lucky out your way. If i could i would drive the 2000 miles for some of those girls if i was able


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, we're pretty lucky to have so many fellow growers within such close proximity. It's about an hour and a half drive to SG's place from mine. About the same to get to Chaka's or Jig's too, just different freeways. We haven't seen him on here in a while but Strictly Seedless lives only about 45 minutes from me. The closest is Mohican though at about 25 minutes door to door.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Man it is like 5 hours to one member i go see and 15 to the other


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

I must really love my garden haha


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 15, 2014)

It is fortunate. It makes some things easier for sure. 

Just want to share my pain.... 

my 10yo daughter got glasses yesterday. Then next week she gets spacers and the following braces. 

The pain I feel... is in my wallet... LOL!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

My boy turns 10 on the 31st and the girl 4 on the 15th of next month so i fill your pain them bdays get in the wallet


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

I also have a 10yo son. He can be a royal pain in the arse but he's awesome. He's crazy just like I was at his age. I have adult ADHD and he is an ADD kid so we're a mess when together but we have fun, LOL!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 15, 2014)

Kids are a blast but keep you busy. My little boy is so much fun. almost walking. My daughter is great too. Truly blessed. 

I have finally made the decision to go start working out again. I need to lose quite a bit and would like to lessen my pain some and hopefully live a bit longer to see my kids grow up... so for a while I choose a bit more pain. gonna see how well I can do before I turn 40 in a few months.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am trying to get the money together to put me and my son in martial arts class together. We will be going to our first orchid society meeting monday together. I am trying to show him how much more to life there is then video games


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Kids are a blast but keep you busy. My little boy is so much fun. almost walking. My daughter is great too. Truly blessed.
> 
> I have finally made the decision to go start working out again. I need to lose quite a bit and would like to lessen my pain some and hopefully live a bit longer to see my kids grow up... so for a while I choose a bit more pain. gonna see how well I can do before I turn 40 in a few months.


If you have one available to you I HIGHLY recommend swimming to get your cardio up as well as getting your muscles into the habit of work hard for an extended period of time


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2014)

walking 20 minutes or more each day will help you accomplish your goal.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 15, 2014)

Good job D

my daughter is orange belt in Taekwondo. Martial arts are great. Her dojo shut down though soooo..... She is gonna take six months and do some swim stuff instead! keep em busy. Today I am going down and signing up myself, wife and daughter at the local gym. Local guy I ended up knowing owns it and gave me a killer deal on membership just now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 15, 2014)

cof

I do enjoy walking and Hiking a TON. but low impact from elliptical machine doesnt make my knee hurty so much when doing so on a regular basis. LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks i did karate kung fu and jujitsu through out my life and it was great. The woman i work with had her brown belt ceremony yesterday with ITA. Good luck with the gym man! I am a skinny guy like 140 to 145 most of the time so weight is not the problem i am looking for the energy and improved quality of life working out gives you.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2014)

You need a bigger bucket!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> walking 20 minutes or more each day will help you accomplish your goal.
> 
> 
> cof


There's a guy who walks down my street 2 times a day. He doesn't walk far, maybe a half mine each time. He's been doing it since spring. The other day I didn't recognize him for a second because he's doing so good. It's really amazing to watch day in and day out.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2014)

To answer your question NYC I think lots of air, good temps, and good ph is the key to healthy full roots. Forgot to mention pH before.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am trying to get the money together to put me and my son in martial arts class together. We will be going to our first orchid society meeting monday together. I am trying to show him how much more to life there is then video games


Hey Dr I highly recommend you guys find a Brazilian ju jitsu around your area. It'll benefit your son tremendously. At least it helped my troublesome ass anyway. 

OK now for the updates. I know you guys said don't listen to my hydro store guy but I went down there today and picked up some monster bloom frn grotek hopefully it works well and my buds seem to swell up some compared to yesterday. 

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks i did karate kung fu and jujitsu through out my life and it was great. The woman i work with had her brown belt ceremony yesterday with ITA. Good luck with the gym man! I am a skinny guy like 140 to 145 most of the time so weight is not the problem i am looking for the energy and improved quality of life working out gives you.


Just got my blue belt no more than 3 days ago its about damn time though. My coach was one of the coaches on the ultimate fighter he's like one of those huge dogs that thinks its a lap dog. He put all 260lbs on me today and I damn near died lol


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's some pics I took just now that are better than the ones I posted yesterday. Today is day 19 of 12/12 for these girls.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2014)

BJJ is the shit. I took a few lessons and can't wait to get into it again. Really my kinda thing. It's a lot of fun rolling around with someone. Unless they really really stink... then it's no fun at all. lol I always enjoyed rolling with the girls. 



Enwhysea said:


> Just got my blue belt no more than 3 days ago its about damn time though. My coach was one of the coaches on the ultimate fighter he's like one of those huge dogs that thinks its a lap dog. He put all 260lbs on me today and I damn near died lol


I had a friend like that. 6'5 and full of love... and he acted like he was a waif. I remember one time he had me pinned down and he put his knee on my stomach. My back popped and it felt so nice, hahaha... he was a chiropractor with no training.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

I liked the jujitsu but i want to find a wing cung instructor, but any thing that will instill discipline in my son will work. Funny story my my high school's wrestling coach was one of the first ufc fighters. He also was the in school suspension teacher, and we share the same last name. Well he did not like me much as i was a frequent visitor. One day he gave me 7 days out of school for rolling a broken pencil lead in my fingers. My mom came to the principal's office and by the time we left she had backed his ass in the corner of the office. Keep in mind my mom was a bouncer at a pool hall when I was young.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my old soil mixed with an even amount of fresh FFOF, and have three little ones waiting for a new home (more file crate airpots), hiding away from the hot sun (85f in the shade, about 30c)...

... until I finish my Union Break and exercise my lungs, and have a couple of popcicles:

Berry Bubble


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2014)

Finished with up-canning!
And it is bong:33pm here, so I toke!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 15, 2014)

I just got some good news from the home owner I am wrapping up a job for. He owes me more money than I thought  and I just need to pass a final inspection in order to collect. I'm scheduling the inspection for Tuesday. Hopefully the inspector is in a good mood that day and everything goes smoothly.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2014)

Martial arts are great, I started off with Judo when I was eight. I think i would like my son to do that, it's a real self defense MA. My wife then got me into Muay Thai training, although absolutely no fighting for me, one tap to my arthritic knee and I am wailing on the floor like a crying baba! My wife trained with some World number 1s in South Africa, she also fought in the SA championships. But she's a scaredy cat at heart so didn't really like the fighting element, just buzzed up from the training. She's now back training after having our son with the physio I go to, and her buns are looking good


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ahoy hoy! Anyone growing bb cheese suprise?. Im gonna have to start killing the weak since im in a 3x3 from 12-5 ...anyways lil off topic but I was wondering what kinda phenos everyone got from
> the cheese suprise, ive popped 3 n got 2 indica dom growing machines n what appears to be very sativa dom String bean or a male.lol anybody grow the cheese out? Looking for anything really that will help me decide what to kill off.
> 
> N again for the second time the dbxl its my fav, even this early in veg she has that sexy sexyness going on...


hi Rolex, the cheese that I used was the Exo cheese BX1 that was created a good while ago by a guy called Pistils. There was two main phenos in that, a short one and a real lanky one. I tended to hoy the lanky ones away as, the eventual cheese used was quite a viney number like the exo clone only, but the recessive lanky pheno still seems to remain. I think it came from the "Danny Boy" male cut that was used for the Bx1 cheeses. The male DPQ that was used was one of the nicest males I have had and was a real stinker too, very resinous and had a bit of recessive purp to it as well. If you can find the purple pheno then that is a real winner.
There's a BB thread in seed reviews, you'll find some others on there that have grown it out as well.
Peace, DST


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

DST said:


> hi Rolex, the cheese that I used was the Exo cheese BX1 that was created a good while ago by a guy called Pistils. There was two main phenos in that, a short one and a real lanky one. I tended to hoy the lanky ones away as, the eventual cheese used was quite a viney number like the exo clone only, but the recessive lanky pheno still seems to remain. I think it came from the "Danny Boy" male cut that was used for the Bx1 cheeses. The male DPQ that was used was one of the nicest males I have had and was a real stinker too, very resinous and had a bit of recessive purp to it as well. If you can find the purple pheno then that is a real winner.
> There's a BB thread in seed reviews, you'll find some others on there that have grown it out as well.
> Peace, DST


thanks for the indept info DST. 
I follow the bb thread but its not half as fast as the 600 club so,i thought id get a quicker responce...as always its a pleasure dst.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 16, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Kids are a blast but keep you busy. My little boy is so much fun. almost walking. My daughter is great too. Truly blessed.
> 
> I have finally made the decision to go start working out again. I need to lose quite a bit and would like to lessen my pain some and hopefully live a bit longer to see my kids grow up... so for a while I choose a bit more pain. gonna see how well I can do before I turn 40 in a few months.


Lift weights and eat right. It's simple and works. Cardio helps, but the more muscle you have the more calories you burn at rest which is what pulls fat off. Super setting is great too. I never recommend a straight walk, run, swim, or generic cardio. The diet is most important. If there's only one thing to do right it's the diet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Hes right, ur body also uses up more calories digesting protein! and eat more but smaller portions , aim for 6 meals, 3large 3 small n eat every 2.5-3 hours this keeps the digestive system going n burning that fat...drinking green tea helps burm Cals as the body thinks its eating.if u need any help on nutrition I can help u out just pm me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)

Haha maybe that is why i stay so small i am a carnivore i at a very high protein diet. I just need to cut out the Mt. Dew and brink more water.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2014)

Caffeine is the devil. haha I used to be so hooked on the shit (as I'm sure most of us are/were). Bad headaches if I didn't get it. Now I can't touch the stuff. Act like a crack head with half a can of coke.

My trick to staying skinny of a steady diet of carbs, lol. Bread mostly, totillas, white rice... my wife hates it. She looks at white rice and gains weight. It's so no fair.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2014)

And here I am trying to gain weight. Lifting with supplemental protein and regular leg work (terrain on the job) hasn't done much. I eat like a garbage disposal already.

I could try and shovel more food down my gullet but just seems a bit much, it's really not THAT important to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> And here I am trying to gain weight. Lifting with supplemental protein and regular leg work (terrain on the job) hasn't done much. I eat like a garbage disposal already.
> 
> I could try and shovel more food down my gullet but just seems a bit much, it's really not THAT important to me.


im the same, workout 6 days a week (bicep tricep, shoulders n back,chest and legs)..try protein shake n if u already drink em what I do is add 2 advacado (super duper food! http://www.naturalnews.com/034370_avocado_nutrition_facts_health.html) whole milk and protein powder= whole lots of cals n essential fats (fats are good for u btw..well some arehah)


----------



## Figgy (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hes right, ur body also uses up more calories digesting protein! and eat more but smaller portions , aim for 6 meals, 3large 3 small n eat every 2.5-3 hours this keeps the digestive system going n burning that fat...drinking green tea helps burm Cals as the body thinks its eating.if u need any help on nutrition I can help u out just pm me


It's not 3 large and 3 small, but balanced protein/fat/carbs throughout 6 evenly sized meals. Also, for fat loss it's important to drop carb intake with each meal throughout the day. Don't fall for gimmicky anything. Workout, diet, and consistency is all there is to it, period. My info comes from years of body building experience and the results from. There's more BS out there on nutrition and working out then there is BS on growing weed.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2014)

I gained 45 pounds when I quit smoking weed.... you could give that a try.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> And here I am trying to gain weight. Lifting with supplemental protein and regular leg work (terrain on the job) hasn't done much. I eat like a garbage disposal already.
> 
> I could try and shovel more food down my gullet but just seems a bit much, it's really not THAT important to me.


Not i big worry of mine ether, plus being small makes the cock look huge


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I gained 45 pounds when I quit smoking weed.... you could give that a try.


Yea not going to happen. I am a uptight ass hole with out my meds. I had a rufff life before i found that weed evens me out. I dont eat or sleep ether and it stays like that no matter how long i stop for.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Figgy said:


> It's not 3 large and 3 small, but balanced protein/fat/carbs throughout 6 evenly sized meals. Also, for fat loss it's important to drop carb intake with each meal throughout the day. Don't fall for gimmicky anything. Workout, diet, and consistency is all there is to it, period. My info comes from years of body building experience and the results from. There's more BS out there on nutrition and working out then there is BS on growing weed.


6 evenly sized meals?..some cardio coupled with. Supersets on lower weights with 3large meals (breakfast, lunch dinner buy large meals its ur dinner n what not, not eating more than if not a little less..smaller plates help with portions) 3 snacks like a banana (potassium does the opposit to salt n rids the body of excess water...cut out salt btw lol ).not arguing your method but 6 evenly sized meals would be 2 much for him even at smaller portions it may seem dauntin...even if the portions are smaller.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I gained 45 pounds when I quit smoking weed.... you could give that a try.


Haha fat chance, pun not intended. Prob gained all that weight from being all stressed out! lol I'm just kidding.

I toke allot less than I used to, down to only like 1 bowl a day, it's crazy. 
I didn't slow way down for any reason at all, I'm just content with that amount now.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2014)

How far is the drive to a store Whodat?

And yes, alot of it was stress. My blood pressure was through the roof and pulse was about double what it normally is. It was some sick shit.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 6 evenly sized meals?..some cardio coupled with. Supersets on lower weights with 3large meals (breakfast, lunch dinner buy large meals its ur dinner n what not, not eating more than if not a little less..smaller plates help with portions) 3 snacks like a banana (potassium does the opposit to salt n rids the body of excess water...cut out salt btw lol ).not arguing your method but 6 evenly sized meals would be 2 much for him even at smaller portions it may seem dauntin...even if the portions are smaller.


Yep. 6 even meals. The point is to keep your metabolism working constantly. You have to combine this with a consistent (<---most important thing!) work out plan to have effective results. I used to eat around 5K calories a day when bulking up, and I was still cut.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2014)

Pfft you're all wrong if u don't eat like me! I eat about 4 meals a day. Try to balance my carbs and protein. Try to limit my carbs from grains. I quit eating all candy and sweets of any type 8 months ago. I started jan 1st and I'm down 55lbs. 

I have a bad shoulder and knee so my exercise is low impact. I'll do free weights wth a lot of reps and low weight. When I do the treadmill it's at a slow speed but high incline to get my heart rate in the 140 range. I heal pretty slow in my old age so I take it easy to not have down time. Last time I hurt my knee or shoulder it fucked my working out for 6 months. 

Oh and some plants at 2 weeks now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2014)

I eat one meal a day, at night, and have a couple of light snacks during the day.
I started this summer at 143-lbs.
I am now 170-lbs. and will be reaching 180 by the end of September.
Just lots of hard yard work from sunup to sundown.
Not cut or ripped, just a solid, healthy weight that will stay on longer when I get sick or can't move much because of my back or shoulders.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> How far is the drive to a store Whodat?
> 
> And yes, alot of it was stress. My blood pressure was through the roof and pulse was about double what it normally is. It was some sick shit.



About half an hour down the mountain. I'm not actually "above the clouds" that was just morning fog, it's all cleared up now. Really is a sight watching it literally "roll" over the ridge.



Looking fantastic chaka!

Doobs that's about where I'd like to be, 160. Haven't checked since the move but I'm guessing I whent from 145 to 155, that 10lb took a lot of work and time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2014)

But all of the hard yard work will be done this year, so next year I'm going to have to get some weights & bars so I don't lose the weight I fought to put on.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh!
I also went to the doctor for my annual a few days ago, and because of the hard work, my back strengthened up enough to give me back an inch in height!
Before my back problem, I was 6-foot and 1/2" tall, during the worst of it I was 5'10-3/4" tall.
I'm now back up to 5'11-3/4" tall.
If I keep at it, I might even hit 6' tall for the second time in my life!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 16, 2014)

I talked things over with the wifey this morning... Aaaaaaaaand I'm getting a new veg light! 
I can buy a light as soon as I receive the check from the home owner. That should be one day next week. Hopefully Tuesday. 

Stoked right now! I get to start shopping so I can nail down what it is I will buy. If I can afford it, I will go LED but we'll see on that one. I will most likely end up with a t5 or t8 fixture of some type but am shopping LED too, just in case she goes for it, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2014)

That's some good news, dez 
Any of the three would be a great addition.

I need to start thinking about my next grow before it's too late.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2014)

Dez

You might check the electrical wholesalers for the T-5 fixtures. I don't know if they are into led's yet.
jig has some led's sitting idle.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2014)

Today's spliff:
an even mix of Trinity, Shiskaberry, Spider Bite, and Cheese


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2014)

Since Snoop & his homies coined the term "chronic" when they mis-heard the word "hydroponic" and called it "hydrochronic".
Do us soil growers who grow organically get to call it "The Ganic" or "The Ganical"?
Or more colorful like "The Gronic", "The Gronical" or "The Mad Gronic"?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2014)

Smoking on that "mo manic" bro


----------



## Javadog (Aug 16, 2014)

Mrs. McGronagall


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2014)

Mrs. McGroganicall


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2014)

Idk why but she looks as if she grows that fia fia fia!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 16, 2014)

Mrs. McGronical


----------



## Figgy (Aug 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Mrs. McGronical
> 
> View attachment 3230573


Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 16, 2014)

Whats good 600 been out of the loop for what seems like forever lol its always nice to hop on riu and see you lot still hanging tough over here. Planning a Southern get away down to the MS gulf coast NOLA area next month. If any of you lads are still stomping the South it be cool kick it meet up for a session. 

Holy moly i got alot of reading up to do lol its going to take me a year to catch up lol. 

Finally getting around to running a small head stash grow. I came up on some seed stock from a good friend of mine of the original cut of the SR-71 Purple Kush from the Blue Sky Cafe. By chance my homie found a single seed in the crop after having worked with this strain for a good period of time and having all sensi crops, The seed wound up being male and my buddy was able to back cross and get a good supply of seed stock for further breeding and preservation of the strain. So kind stoked to see what kind of phenos emerge. And just to add a little variety ive got bag seed from several different strains ive saved up over the past couple years to throw in the mix. lots of work to do just to get going. Feels good to be getting back to it :-}


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)

Got some work done today! Off to keep it rolling to make my sunday dead line.Top pw x og kush
Middle og kush
Bottom. og13 x gdp
You know my Orcronic Gronic


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2014)

Woot good going doc!

Once again it's Saturday and I thought it was the middle of the week :-/

BMM wut up bro!
Funny thing I'll be in nola next month, but since I last seen you on here I've moved to norcal.
Good to see ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2014)

Sight for sore eyes Mason Man. Was just thinking about you the other day bro. Glad you got some plants going. I need to get back up. 

My little girl just turned 1.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hell yea i should have some blue pit when you get around Whodat
Happy late bday to baby Jig!
Just got my room all srewed off, and that thing is rock solid. I got the intake and output layed out to cut tomorrow. Then lights  plants  grow  baby


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Mrs. McGronical
> 
> View attachment 3230573


Hell i would do her


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2014)

I made some bho tonight. It's been a long while since I made any. It turned out decent enough but smells like uhh bho  

I ran 2oz of bud with 2 cans and it wasn't enough but better that, than too much! Little over 3g glob.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 17, 2014)

Seems like both my girls are doing great can't wait to harvest them both lol. HAPPY SUNDAY GUYS. God is good all the time. All the time God is good.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 17, 2014)

NYC tell your girl her swimsuit is to big, she needs to find a smaller one.....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes indeed. All the time. 

Nice ladies.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> NYC tell your girl her swimsuit is to big, she needs to find a smaller one.....


Yeah I'd like to live a few more years. Telling her that would mean certain death or at least sleeping on the couch with the cat for a few days


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Jig, how did those LED lights work for you for veg?

I am looking at some LED lights this morning and was considering getting a Kessil or two. There's a guy on ebay selling four purple ones for $270 or I can get a couple that are any color I want for around $90 each. I found a couple of LED fixtures I like too and wanted to see what happens with the light SG is building. After talking it through with wifey it looks like I'll be either getting a t5 HO light or an LED. The t5 has independent ballasts and switches so you can run either two, four or all six bulbs so I can run it at a lower wattage if that's all that's needed without messing with bulbs. The LED lights are all a lower draw than the flouros so they're attractive too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is it for veg? I have one h350 deepblue in a 2ft x 3 ft cab for my males, and 1 h150 covering 30 in x 20 in for rooted clones. I have a h350 mag in the led flower cab with tbe 400 watt panel and i love them all

I am a dumb ass you said veg like the first sentence haha


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 17, 2014)

My veg space is 2'x4' right now. I can change the shape and size a little if necessary but would prefer to keep it how it is.

I love your octo cabinet you're building. the shelf units you're building inside are top notch looking.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I gained 45 pounds when I quit smoking weed.... you could give that a try.


 I have been limiting myself to 1600 calories a day with my largest meals in the morning and lunch. I try to keep my dinners around 500 calories.

Veggies (any kind) are super filling and low low low calories. Fruit makes a good snack. Sweet and satisfying.

Smoking weed helps me not be bored. And make fruit much sweeter.

Boredom is usually my worst enemy when trying to eat right.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> My veg space is 2'x4' right now. I can change the shape and size a little if necessary but would prefer to keep it how it is.
> 
> I love your octo cabinet you're building. the shelf units you're building inside are top notch looking.


Two h350s would rock that. I got mine from ebay auctions used and am not having any problems. I think chuka uses a panel and he loves it too. I want to build\buy a 800ish watt unit for the flower cab and move what i have now around. I could drop the cfls then.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 17, 2014)

Chaka does have a small panel he uses for veg. It is pretty small and has a pretty small footprint but it works really well.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2014)

I have two a51 led panels, totaling 380 watts. Just finishing up my first flower with them and I'm mighty impressed.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Chaka does have a small panel he uses for veg. It is pretty small and has a pretty small footprint but it works really well.


I have been running old Spectra 180 off and on for about 4 years now, in a small tent with one 180 I vegged up to 12 plants nicely, BUT size was not the same as a good 400 MH. I also tried flowering but gave up after a while and went to 600 HPS. MUCH< MUCH happier ... Maybe four years later things are different but not willing to give up quantity - quality for just possibly quality.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 17, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> I have been running old Spectra 180 off and on for about 4 years now, in a small tent with one 180 I vegged up to 12 plants nicely, BUT size was not the same as a good 400 MH. I also tried flowering but gave up after a while and went to 600 HPS. MUCH< MUCH happier ... Maybe four years later things are different but not willing to give up quantity - quality for just possibly quality.


I think things are changing fast and HID will gradually be replaced by newer technology. My new lights are comparable to a 600, especially since the reduction of heat will help a lot of smaller growers who have a hard time dealing with that because of space or cost limitations. I would bet most small HID grows are compromised by heat related issues, both yield and quality. I love my 600s and grew with them for years. I was pretty hesitant to plunk down the coin for these newfangled things, I'm not much of a gambler, but they are pretty darned good. That's 2014 technology and, like I said, things are changing fast. Affordable 1K replacements are only a couple years out.

Okay, off soap box. Hiya, sixers! Good to see most of you are doing as well as can be expected...Nice to be a part of the community, even though I don't post as much as I used to. Visit my sig thread for pr0n.

It's a glorious day, I'm off to the links.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

If i can get the octagon dialed in it will stay hid for a bit longer, but the led is going to be my personal smoke. I would have to build a vert led to change it anyway. I run the 500 watts of leds for the day shift and the 600 hps on night shift.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 17, 2014)

This is the t5 fixture I'm considering. 4' x 6 lamps and three individual ballasts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

3weeks


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 17, 2014)

I threw the 600w cmh back in the tent but only have it running on 400w. She looks good though no complaints from me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

That is nice  what is it running$
Pie , NYC looking good! what strain you running NYC?


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is nice  what is it running$
> Pie , NYC looking good! what strain you running NYC?


The big one is dinafem cheese and I have a unknown freebie from nirvana. What do you means what is it running though?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

That was for Dez we where talking about lights


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's my breeding bucket! So my pheno hunt of the 6 plants I'm working on ended up with my favorite being #2. It went hermie unfortunately but because it was looking to be something amazing I decided to throw it's clone in a 5g bucket and surround it with all of my other current stuff. It's going outside and I'm banking on #2 going hermie and crossing with blue dream, pre 98, cherry pie, chemdog and #4.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That was for Dez we where talking about lights


There is one on ebay for $112. I'll check with my LHS before buying just to see what he can do for me. He's a really nice guy and usually hooks me up a bit. I know he does it for most people but I've seen a difference between me buying nutes there and my buddy buying the same nutes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

Right on. That is alot of veg for that price.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2014)

My summer light is working like a charm 
(vid is on the way)
MTF \/\/\/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

You going to do me some BB f2 beansthe f1s are no more


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just need to wire this thing


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2014)

*Dangerous new marijuana product looks like lip balm, packs big kick*
Published August 17, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook49 Twitter14 livefyre17





Police say a potent new drug that looks like lip balm is exploding in popularity.MyFoxAtlanta.com

Drug dealers are peddling a new marijuana product called Wax that looks and feels like lip balm and packs a kick equivalent to smoking 15-20 joints of weed.

Police in Roswell, Ga., discovered 80 grams of Wax during a recent drug bust. Roswell Police Officer Zachary Frommer told Fox 5 in Atlanta last week that the drug ring was selling the substance to high school students.

“It’s just an extra kick,” he said. “It gets ’em higher and it gets ’em higher faster. The 15-20 joints you smoke can equal a dose of the Wax.”

The marijuana concentrate, also known as Butter and Honeycomb, has the consistency of lip balm and is easy to conceal in lip balm jars. It can be eaten or smoked, using a bong or an electronic cigarette. It is made from the oils of marijuana plants and has a high level of THC -- the chemical that gets a user high.

Wax is also easy to make, but dangerous to handle.

“You’re getting a lot of home cooks, a lot of teenagers and others that are trying to make it at home,” Frommer told Fox 5. “And because of the things you need to use to make it, because they’re flammable and they’re combustible and you may end up blowing up your house or burning yourself.”

In April, DEA administrator Michele Leonhart told the House Appropriations Committee that abuse of Wax was increasing throughout the U.S.

"In 2013, the THC content of leaf marijuana averaged 14 percent, while the THC content of marijuana concentrates averaged 54 percent, with some samples reported as high as 99 percent," Leonhart said. "Highly flammable butane gas is used to extract the THC from the marijuana leaf, and has resulted in home explosions, injuries, and death.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2014)

***This message is now a place holder for a youtube video that I pulled offline to re-do the audio, as the music was too loud and was at the lowest setting on the fader control.

It will be re-uploaded later tonight.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You going to do me some BB f2 beansthe f1s are no more


They MIGHT still be around with a friend of a friend, I'm looking into it now.
If they are I'll give em to ya.

Looking good doobs! That wind is gonna build some strong stalks  may want some cages in the future.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

You the man!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking good 6er's. Here's what I had to wait for in the road yesterday morning all hung over. I love driving my moms road.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd swoop them bitches up and bring em home!


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 17, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah a well made pepper spray mixed with some other stuff knocks the shit outta mites, real good, and is totally safe for pets and plants and people... Then again I was born with a bottle of Louisiana hot sauce in my hands


funny


----------



## KCJNUGS (Aug 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Well couple.pics of that funny looker and yes my Extrema does seem seem to look like a dog
> 
> The funny fucker View attachment 3227872
> View attachment 3227873
> ...


are all the plants started with seed or are they clones?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, I decided my narration, such as it was, wasn't nearly loud enough.
So I just re-did it with the song at full volume.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice & clean, doc!
Going to look real nice as it fills up


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Hey Jig, how did those LED lights work for you for veg?


LED"s are the shizz for veg. They just make shit blow up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Woot good going doc!
> 
> Once again it's Saturday and I thought it was the middle of the week :-/
> 
> ...


Nice bro Nor Cal is the shizznit.. Had alot of good times up in the triangle fekkin place is a world unto itself init? Trying to get my ducks in a row to move out to cali myself in the near future my old boss out there keeps begging me to come back lol so what the hey. Well have to catch up to eachother one of these days bro. Good to see you 




jigfresh said:


> Sight for sore eyes Mason Man. Was just thinking about you the other day bro. Glad you got some plants going. I need to get back up.
> 
> My little girl just turned 1.


Awesome Jig man i guess its been awhile holy smokes a year old already time flies when your having fun lol. Hope you and the misses are doing well trying to make my way out to the good ole Golden State ill have to get up with you when i make it out bro. Good to hear from ya Jig


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice & clean, doc!
> Going to look real nice as it fills up


It will be full tomorrow. I just panted the shelves white and am about to get the walls to reflecting. Not that you will be seeing any wall


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2014)

Just don't bring me up to TLD.... he doesn't like me so much. lol.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 17, 2014)

KCJNUGS said:


> are all the plants started with seed or are they clones?


2 were from pips and rest clones m8


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2014)

I sill have to paint the 4in pieces they will be on hinges so i can get the plants in and need to put liners in, transplant, clone, pick up new bulb and flip in two weeks i forgot still have to do the light mover but i will get them in and cloned first.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 18, 2014)

Aw man i miss the bho! Have to take some fresh chemdog to fill my tube with. Gonna be a small return but a tasty one!
When i miss bho too much Sinead O'connor starts singing in my head 




Nothing compares! Nothing compares ----- to hashoil!!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 18, 2014)

FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!1
 Its a joke im dreaming! Bwahahah Wake up now please


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2014)

Having fun Hydro?

Fuk me I am sick as a dog the noo. Feeling like a turd sandwich would be an improvement on my current mood. Anyway, here's some pics of shtuff.

Fuk me, RIU is also sick....will only let me upload 1 pic..will do the rest in the next post.

peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope you get felling better D 
Bad luck with the tube man


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 18, 2014)

After a couple WOOOOSHAAAAA's and some bubba kush hash im good again. Still sucks bad donkey dick bout the tube!
I screwed it by screwing the screw too hard until the glass cracked :/ 
Sucks D. Youve been sick a few times this year. Hope it turns fast.

I chopped the dbxlivers that had the worst spider mite infection. After it fell over it never rose again. Guess its week 5 or 6 full of frost just dont know if they will do any effect at that stage. Was thinking of freeze and pull with the tube :/
Chopping Chemdog later and then its only 2 lemons and a dbxlivers. So plan is to clear out the tent clean down. Make use of the full room. I have 2 x 600w the 90w ufo and some cfls. just use it all. Then get the rest of my outside plants in. That be 4x Bushy Lemon Skunk and a giant Hawaiian Snow. Have a ww too but shit so fragile rain and wind is ending its missery.
Then out with everything soil and go hydro again


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2014)

rest of the pics, first week of 12/12 for the cab, the tent pic shows the Blue Pits ,potted them up to bigger homes last week.
cheers, DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 18, 2014)

Doc, the octagon is looking sweet. Can't wait to see it in action, should be interesting with your skills.

Hydro, that sucks, I hope you hadn't started blowing yet. I had a big run of fresh frozen and got clogged. I ended up sticking the remains in a bag and refrooze for a qwiso.

I pulled all my girls out to clean and treat for pm before it comes being the very cool weather we're having at night. And I'm not running an extra heater in fricken Aug.   

Get well soon D


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

What up 6, what a fucking weekend it's been. All was gong well until yesterday afternoon when my girl had one of the worst attacks she's ever had. I've run out of cookies and flower wasn't accessible at the time. Finally got her some flower on the way home and all was well. Or so I thought. An hour from home I get a call from my cousin who was watching my girls, dogs and house that he let my dog in the grow room and now all my seedlings are dead! 

Wtf back to square one again. This shit is getting real old. So much for thanksgiving bud.

Well ok rant is over, can't complain to much. Family is safe and healthy and I can always start again. It's ok this gives me a chance to get all my ducks in a row.

Oh and I want to thank another fairy today for the beans. Right now it's greatly appreciated! 

Have a great day 6!


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn gigs....that sucks


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yea life goes on right...

You live and learn, but never give up.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2014)

True...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2014)

Gonna walk down to the beach to meditate/medicate, a few pix first.....


Fireball cuts from yesterday ..... T5 ...
 

Choclate Rain seedlings.... LaCon clones veging in 400MH scrog tent 400 MH
 


Power Kush & Dinachem 5wks on left, Fireball, LaCon, & Dinachem bout 3 wks on right.. 600 & 400 HPS
want to go vert in this tent next run .....
 
also doing some Badkitty hash caps...
nothing like having the oven on in 100〬 fuqin heat ......


 Bob.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 18, 2014)

I need to try a different beach, too many mexican wetsuits, not enough Bikinis ....


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 18, 2014)

Sup guys its your favorite delinquent (= I wish everyone great health and prosperity and with that -----> 
     

The sativa looks crummy but I'll do better on the clone the cheese seems to be beefig up some though I think and the buds are rock hard is that good ?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Sup guys its your favorite delinquent (= I wish everyone great health and prosperity and with that ----->
> View attachment 3232021 View attachment 3232022 View attachment 3232024 View attachment 3232026 View attachment 3232027
> 
> The sativa looks crummy but I'll do better on the clone the cheese seems to be beefig up some though I think and the buds are rock hard is that good ?


Anything rock hard is usually good


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 18, 2014)

Did not get to harvest today. Chemdog seems happy about it. Also this plant have been getting only some cheap random supermarket bloomfood. Worked okay.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Did not get to harvest today. Chemdog seems happy about it. Also this plant have been getting only some cheap random supermarket bloomfood. Worked okay.View attachment 3232055


Goes back to what I said about to much isn't a good thing. Usually less is more. 

But none the less, she does seem very happy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2014)

Someone popped in earlier and asked for opinions on biowar foliar.
Must have deleted his post.

Here's an interesting short article on the use of fungi to treat plant diseases:

*http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111031081915.htm *


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Tonight I will eat like a king...


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Anything rock hard is usually good


You starting to sound like my girl....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2014)

Giggles that sucks! Did the fiery land today with replacements?
DST if you could ony post one pic it got a good one
To everyone great porn guys


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2014)

Some evening sunlight:

Ed Rosenthal sez:

"_*Leaves only absorb about 15% of the solar energy that hits them, the other 85% passes through-- but they reflect all the green light, which means it looks darker below the leaf to a human than it does to the plant because our eyes are most sensitive to the green spectrum*_ (Shipperke, 03.15.2002)_*.*_"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2014)

Which is why they stay on my plants until they fall off au naturale


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Giggles that sucks! Did the fiery land today with replacements?
> DST if you could ony post one pic it got a good one
> To everyone great porn guys


Yep it sure did, I thanked the fairy in my other post to, but I'll thank him again.

I've got a long 2 days ahead of me. I've got some serious planning to do and a lot of thinking so I don't have to go through this shit again.

Back to the drawing board....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good the piece of wood is some thing i was testing at work to see if i could do it, 'so it is only sanded to 220. It has 1 coat of oil and i coat of oil\wax, so it is not as deep a luster as i would like. It keep the main gift safe though so i threw it in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh yeah, that shaped up quick! Looking great.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea looking good in there doc!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 19, 2014)

It looks like it filled up nicely. Good planning on your part.


----------



## amfmclockradio (Aug 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep no problem and how bout a baseball shot for fun guys
> 
> Life is moving forward once again.
> View attachment 3225779


I recognize that field. That's good ole' Kauffman stadium. I've always thought that place was so nice.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

amfmclockradio said:


> I recognize that field. That's good ole' Kauffman stadium. I've always thought that place was so nice.


Yep it was fun. Wish could of stayed longer but had to catch a red eye flight back...

You from around there or something?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey doob.... looks like a good deal on this bass head.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

Would be nice, jig. 
I used to have one of these (along with a 4x16 cabinet), but sold it years ago (like a fool):

450w @2ohms


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wish I wouldn't of ever quit playing guitar. Used to be pretty decent at it but then well drugs took over and rest was down hill from there...

Maybe I'll pick something up at guitar center after the wedding and start tinkering again.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

I was sitting here watching a show on hulu when I heard a scratching at the sliding glass door.
Thought it was a bird, but it was a squirrel, and a good-sized one. Probably 2 or 3-lbs.
So I notice it's close to the exhaust vent of the portable AC unit, so I go over and squat down right in front of the squirrel, figuring it'll run away as soon as it sees me move.
Nope.
It sat there on it's haunches looking at me like I was an idiot.
Then it walks into the exhaust vent and starts making it's way up the hose.
I jiggled & tapped the hose and it scrambled out and away.
Thankfully.
Had no camera for the squirrel, but here is the hose:


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

a warm and inviting hole, some just can't resist.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

Here me now!
Riiiide the poonani!!
Riiiide the poonani!!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> a warm and inviting hole, some just can't resist.


Haha yes! My girl looked at me like wtf haha


----------



## amfmclockradio (Aug 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep it was fun. Wish could of stayed longer but had to catch a red eye flight back...
> 
> You from around there or something?


Not Kansas City, but close. I saw the Cards play the Royals there a few years ago.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 19, 2014)

I finished one of my DIY LED fixtures. I have another one of these to build and we will see how they flower the 2x4 tent. 

bottom of fixture:






top:






With it on and running:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

The little bugger came back a minute ago, right up to the glass door, looking in to see what's up.
Grabbed my camera and he scooted away about 20-ft:


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Gonna have to keep an eye out for that lil bugger lol. 

Might hide his nuts in that nice warm spot


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 19, 2014)

You know they gather nuts for winter. I hope you're not wearing shorts.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well guys I'm going to have to go away for awhile.

My plans I had for keeping meds available for girl have fallen through and now I'm out in search of someone else willing to help.

These last couple months have been the shittiest times of my life and I'm about ready to do something stupid I'm afraid to make sure I can keep her meds.

Take care everyone and hopefully someday I will be back.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 19, 2014)

Good luck bro. Be safe and watch your back.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks. Right now I need it more then ever.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

Dang, giggles, I wish I was in a position to help 

Hope you stay safe & free.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea it sucks. This is what I deal with without meds for her. 

Have been through so many pharmaceuticals and nothing stops this like cannabis. I'm so crushed right now..


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 19, 2014)

That's rough gigs. So tough to watch loves ones fo through issues. Sorry bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea it's extremely rough.

I feel like a piece of shit cuz I can't provide for her needs right now.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

Contact your local NORML organization.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Contact your local NORML organization.


Already have, it's total shit out here. 

They recommend moving to a medical state. Yea that's great and all if I didn't own a house and everything else...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well we're off to the hospital again..

Attack has been going on for 45 minutes now. Worse then the last. Whole lower body shaking, muscles tightening, sweating. She's in tears and there's nothing I can do.

This all has to be a bad dream right? Tomorrow I'll wake up and it's all going to be back to normal...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Good luck at the hospital giggles. Hope you can get it stoped there! I wish i could help more then i did but i am waiting another week for the first to finish under the leds


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good luck at the hospital giggles. Hope you can get it stoped there! I wish i could help more then i did but i am waiting another week for the first to finish under the leds


It's ok doc, I'm very grateful for what you did do. They are doing an CT Scan now. They had to strap her down, this shit blows.

I've got enough flower for another week and then after that I'm not quite sure what I've got going on.

I mean even if I do a 12/12 I'm still looking at 8 weeks. 7 if I pull early and that's not necessarily good unless I make some RSO or other. Which wouldn't be bad, but that 7 week stretch is where it's going to get tricky....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

Had a visitor in the garden when I watered the plants.
It was in one of the Berry Bubble plants, and I almost missed it:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is the largest Berry Bubble


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2014)

*Opiliones (AKA "Harvestmen")*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

There's tons of them living in Alaska.
I always liked them.
I'm sure it was the inspiration for the giant spider with the atomic eye from Johnny Quest:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Got the ac in the room tonight have not had to do it with out the 600 running. I have to repot my clones, take new ones this week, and get the door shelves on and planted. I found a og kush clone i dont need now so i am going to make some more fem beans. I sent the last of the og x pw off last week so why not


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2014)

You weren't kidding about filling up quick 
Going to be jam packed with green goodness in a month or so.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally headed home from the hospital...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Good to hear giggles
Yea doobie that is why i was trying to get done. Those plants had been growing in to the lights. Got my wee yens put in cups Finally
Purple Wreck X DogPurple Wreck X og Purple VooDoo


----------



## supchaka (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's the current a little under 3 weeks. Heavy 16 fire test is coming along nicely so far. It's the only thing I'm using this grow along with the ocean forest. 

The one thing I really notice is the cherry pie has fatter stems than all the other times I ran the same cut. All the plants in general have very sturdy branches. Trichome development looks like it might be starting a little sooner too. Just realized I deleted my close ups!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

That is looking graet man!


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luckw ith everything Giggles.

Doobs, guard yer nuts lad.

Calling Dr. Octagon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

Why isn't this thread a sticky? Damn near 4000 pages, incredible! Props to this club, do I need a 600w to join?


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Nah man, you can join with whatever you got, we just like growing and socialising with our green (sometimes purple, sometime red) friends.

We use to be a sticky until RIU decided to do whatever RIU decided to do, post Vbulltein, god only knows what goes on in the machine room of RIU!

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh, and is that a "Sophie the Giraffe" in your Avatar?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

DST said:


> Oh, and is that a "Sophie the Giraffe" in your Avatar?



Awesome! Glad to join myself 


Lol @ sophie the giraffe!! Totally looks like one of those! I got this one at the Fresno zoo, it's a mini giraffe that's maybe like an inch tall, think giraffes are like the coolest animal ever And my gf thinks small things are aawesome so it was like a mutual purchase lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll be running a batch of dna tangilope soon, and then some karma gear after that, 24k white gold and some sour power x Biker kush 2.0, super stoked  

Is this a thread where people can post updates on the stuff they got going or is there a certain criteria I should follow? I don't wanna post anything off topic and offend anyone


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Nothings off topic here...anything goes apart from agro!

Baby giraffes are awesome, we saw one recently at the Artis Zoo in Amsterdam. She was being harassed by an Buk of some sort. My wife and I also got followed on safari by a baby giraffe, it was hilarious (at the time anyway, just glad it wasn't a Leopard following us!!!).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesom! So stoked I found this thread! I'll definitely have to catch up, thread started in 2009!? I have a ways to go lol. So cool it's still going strong!
I use a 1000w for flower and a floro 32w for veg. I know I know, weak veg lights, I'll upgrade soon I hope. 

That's so cool you went to a safari, I've always wanted to do that! I swear, if it's the last thing I do, i want to travel the world.. And an African or Australian safari is on the top of my list for sure  then india and egypt


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Quite an upgrade your plants get then from Veg to flower If it works for you then why not.

Safari's are great, we have done the 5 star private and government safari's in South Africa (I would recommend both if you got the cash!) My wifes from S.Africa so we go down as much as possible. I must say, the Government park we stayed at was a trip, camp electricity off at 10pm, then you just sat at your window and watched the Hyeenas decending on the place....quite creepy but cool at the same time. Warnings in the shack like, Do not leave your children unattended and such like! A month before we arrived a leopard had scalped a tourist who wasn't paying attention while bbq'ing.....eeeack. Never turn your back on the night in South Africa!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

The plants do OK in veg but they definitely are hungry for more light that's for sure! When I moved cross country, I sold all my equipment and then I had to start piecing equipment back together. I definitely need to upgrade to make the plants more happy  

That's so cool you get to travel to s. Africa! My best friends girlfriends parents were from s. Africa and they said it's so awesome, like the community feeling and culture is just so different then the states. . Someday, hopefully soon (next 10 years when I say soon lol) I hope to visit out there. There's just too many awesome places. It's funny how so many people think American is great, but I would do anything to visit elsewhere


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> The plants do OK in veg but they definitely are hungry for more light that's for sure! When I moved cross country, I sold all my equipment and then I had to start piecing equipment back together. I definitely need to upgrade to make the plants more happy
> 
> That's so cool you get to travel to s. Africa! My best friends girlfriends parents were from s. Africa and they said it's so awesome, like the community feeling and culture is just so different then the states. . Someday, hopefully soon (next 10 years when I say soon lol) I hope to visit out there. There's just too many awesome places. It's funny how so many people think American is great, but I would do anything to visit elsewhere


And that is wild life in its natural state (the hyenas), wicked scary but wow, seeing it on TV just does not do it justice, I need to experience it


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> ...And my gf thinks small things are aawesome ...


There's a really funny joke in there.  

Welcome to the club.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing as I wrote that but there was no way around it lmao! Thanks man



jigfresh said:


> There's a really funny joke in there.
> 
> Welcome to the club.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Jig's attention to detail holds no bounds


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2014)

Imagine my poor wife and daughter. Always pointing out what they've done wrong. 

I'm working on it. haha

Baby took her first good steps today mate.... wish I could post a vid to this site. You'll have to check the other.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> There's a really funny joke in there.
> 
> Welcome to the club.


her little things shelf lol!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2014)

You weren't kidding!!! Those things are TINY. I looked at the second pic first and thought they were small... then saw the first pic. I love it. Cool little collection of fun stuff.

Did you make the wood features? We have many woodworkers in here (well at least one).

Are all our old pictures gone? I've never tried looking as I don't want to be heartbroken.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Imagine my poor wife and daughter. Always pointing out what they've done wrong.
> 
> I'm working on it. haha
> 
> Baby took her first good steps today mate.... wish I could post a vid to this site. You'll have to check the other.


That's great! Man, what a awesome day for you  isn't it great that now a days we can record on video great moments like that? I can't imagine not being able to take a picture or video like the olden days. So many awesome things that no one can watch today


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks! i did make the shelf (out of an old door) and the little wood bench and chair on the shelf out of some redwood. I love making random things  Kind of a fun hobby of ours


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2014)

I enjoy working with wood. It's soft and looks cool, and came from a living thing. My favorite part about wood though is burning it for fire. So cool how it stores energy for us.

Dr.D81 has made some real nice looking wood goodies.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome AlphaPhase


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

DST nice with the dr octagon reference 
Welcome alpha phase
Well off to work i have to take the wifes car the trucks alternater went out


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You weren't kidding!!! Those things are TINY. I looked at the second pic first and thought they were small... then saw the first pic. I love it. Cool little collection of fun stuff.
> 
> Did you make the wood features? We have many woodworkers in here (well at least one).
> 
> Are all our old pictures gone? I've never tried looking as I don't want to be heartbroken.


What where when? that's freaking awesome bru. I will check it out soon, I have been roped into this ice bucket thing (FB, ffs..) by my friends wife....not sure what my response will be to that, thought about throwing some ice in my washer and making hash instead!!!!
Yin is now moving along the couch, instead of holding onto it, then falling back down, crawling along and getting back up at another point on the couch...he just shuffles along now then does his one handed hold, other hand held out like he's going to burst into a Julius Caesar speach!

What is it with women and collecting small things (children included, haha)....we have numerous small things dotted around our house, from mini cloggs, a rhinocerous made from a tin can, to a little china cat....PITA for dusting, the lot of em!!!!!! And what should have been a Bob Marley song...."my woman no dust" ffs.

oh, and yes, all our pictures are gone, but they are stored safely at, Rollis house right next to a list of all our IP addresses!!! gulp......


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh, and just weighed the latest cured bud from Doon Button Ben, we're on 0.85gpw now...not bad for working with someone who has -100% interest in growing


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> DST nice with the dr octagon reference
> Welcome alpha phase
> Well off to work i have to take the wifes car the trucks alternater went out


Sad to say, but I have been to quite a few Kool Keith concerts in my time. Was always really good! Kurt was always there banging the wheels of steel proper. However, last concert, a/ it got moved to a smaller room in the Melkweg! b/ Kurt talked through his set....ok Kurt, I don't really need to know the history of each track you are playing, c/ Kool Keith tried to get a girl on stage and she refused, lmfao d/ he then proceeded to basically talk shit for the rest of the concert about having sex with old Grannies and stuff, just wrong.....I think he was oot of his box to be honest. Will not be venturing back to any more Mr Keith concerts soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning 6.

Got some alrite news last night. 

My cousin who grows for my great aunt who has cancer is going to help us out but the problem is it won't be for another 4 weeks until his is ready.

Now just to figure out the month. Anyone got an auto flower that finishes in 30 days lol.

I can get brick but that shit is just no good. Last time we had it turned our water shit brown in the bubbler after 4 hits! Yuck! Can only imagine what that's doing to our bodies.

None the less going to drop bunch of beans today in hopes of maybe a 12/12 run. Hate to do it but in desperate need of flower or anything at this point.

I'm open to any and all ideas 6. 

Thanks for the on going support guys. Not sure where I'd be without yea guys!


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Go to a med state and pic some up from a dispensary, post it home then drive back....probably a long drive but.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

DST said:


> Go to a med state and pic some up from a dispensary, post it home then drive back....probably a long drive but.


There's only one state that I can do that it. 14hrs one way. 

And Colorado prices for none med patients is ridiculous. I can get it for the same price close to me and wouldn't have to drive but I'm not bout to spend 400 an oz.

Thanks for the idea tho!


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You weren't kidding!!! Those things are TINY. I looked at the second pic first and thought they were small... then saw the first pic. I love it. Cool little collection of fun stuff.
> 
> Did you make the wood features? *We have many woodworkers in here (well at least one).*
> 
> Are all our old pictures gone? I've never tried looking as I don't want to be heartbroken.


I used to do a lot of wood working. I made all my own cabinets for years doing kitchens and baths for people. I love working with wood but don't get to do it often enough anymore.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

I got to do a lot of wood working when I moved into our house, well a lot of everything.

Had to remodel the whole thing. But the price was right and it was fun!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Over the plants


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice sg!!!

Can't wait to see how they do!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks! FYI. That's 250w or so. By the time I flip I should have 350 or so watts in there.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

I started with 250 watts.

Now I'm up to well we won't discuss that 

But I'm interested in LEDs


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm very interested in the fixtures you made SG. I think they are great and hope they work really well for you. I see how they could be made to work for vertical gardens very easily. Is that the 4" fence post or the 5" stuff you used ?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 20, 2014)

I've got an update on my veg light situation. Another 600 member is going to loan me an LED light to try out. I'm stoked to get to try out a known good LED light before buying one. I don't need to buy a light right now which leaves more money for household bills and junk.
What are the suggestions on the glasses that people use when working around LED lights. I know Mo has some and I've worn them to see how they work first hand. They are amazing!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks dez! That is 4" x4" x 6' fence post cut in half. Glad you got a light nailed down. The hardest part of the whole deal with the diy is soldering. I am pretty dang good at that fortunately. LOL I was thinking I should have a family get-to-gather soon. If it goes down maybe you can check out the light in person.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 20, 2014)

Right on!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

DST said:


> What is it with women and collecting small things (children included, haha)....we have numerous small things dotted around our house, from mini cloggs, a rhinocerous made from a tin can, to a little china cat....PITA for dusting, the lot of em!!!!!! And what should have been a Bob Marley song...."my woman no dust" ffs.


Lol! That's too funny!! So true!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes  

That's so cool so many people make things, I did a little finish carpentry a while back, but I've never made cabinets, that would be something I'd like to learn to make, along with furniture, like hutches and desks. At the moment I'm more of a wood whittler, I like to carve things like this


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 20, 2014)

Got the room cleared out today. Now i just need to pack down the tent and get the lights up  Would have kept on but just got a call so im going out to continue on the walls. My back hurts so much right now i have to change positions all the time, gonna be hell getting thru tomorrow. But its good money and i can smell the weekend.
Lemon Skunk beautiful as always.
Chemdog is still going strong with mite infestation.
Chilli's are getting there!  The right one, Bhut Orange got up-potted too big. :/


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice chilis mate. Those look good.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

I think today I'm going to try and make some salsa.....


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 20, 2014)

Update the plant seems to be drinking a lot of water came home the other day to find it almost empty the plant look wilted but pulled through I decided to do a flush today and ees change tomorrow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 20, 2014)

Berry Bubble...

...reaching hard for those last direct rays from today's Sun:


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well dropped 90 beans today in hopes of a few females


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

How many you have left?
Looking good doobie


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How many you have left?
> Looking good doobie


Not many haha. It's ok no looking back now, clone, clone, clone, and possibly clone some more. 

It will all work out. I have faith. I gave up and just turned this shit over to God. He'll take care of me. He's kept my family safe up until this point so fuck it keep on, keepin on....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2014)

Should be some good ones out of 90 that should be like50 the 60 females you had some fems in there.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

I didn't pop all the fems. I did a shit ton of regs. Figured wtf right. Got the room, got the light. Let's grow some fucking trees.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello Club 600, I was wondering if its ok for me to post here and join the club.

I have a 25 watt light in a 1x1 grow space! Im hoping to yield an 1/8th. I am using no nutes. Do I have a chance?

Peace all
BKB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2014)

I think you can expect no more and no less than 1/4-lb of the ding-dong dankest, my noob friend.
No nutes is good nutes, BUT, don't forget to make sure to defoliate every last leaf as it grows to help maximize light penetration. 
If you're growing in soil, I'll let jigfresh school you on how to grow the trees in dirt. 

Wasuuuuuup, bkb!


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2014)

Oi, Bekindbud, go and sling one with yer 25w's lmfao....hehe, good to see you lad. Hope all is well. From what I heard an 1/8th is like one hit for you, no?


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I think you can expect no more and no less than 1/4-lb of the ding-dong dankest, my noob friend.
> No nutes is good nutes, BUT, don't forget to make sure to defoliate every last leaf as it grows to help maximize light penetration.
> If you're growing in soil, I'll let jigfresh school you on how to grow the trees in dirt.
> 
> Wasuuuuuup, bkb!


I am with Doobie, head straight to #Jigsorganicwonders


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2014)

You'd be amazed what soil can grow. I was!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

My gf left me this morning with 1 shitty job. I have a special septic system that sits at ground level and acts as it's own private waste water treatment plant with filtration socks and a aerator to keep important micro's alive. Well my aerator broke for good and I'm supposed to be replacing today. This thing sits in the bottom of a 500 gallon shit tank. We pay a service contract fee of $500 a year for him to verify it's working properly for the water shed regulations. Thankfully this morning after she left I called the guy to order the part and talked him into putting it in for free since we pay him $500 a year for a so called service contract, and after reading the comp. specs, he should have been pumping the system every other year, and it hasn't been pumped in over 5 years. If the water shed I live by requires us to pay him a maintenance contract fee, I'll be damn if I pay and fix something that was caused by improper maintenance. I was just trying to get the labor free so I didn't have to deal with it but ended up with free aerator also. But best of all, I stay out of the shit. In my research I did discover that some people with these systems use their system contents for a natural fertilizer being it is partially treated and not nearly as unhealthy using well you know. I find that gross.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't scare us jimmer... I read "My gf left me this morning.... " and was gutted.

Funny you bring this story up... I just read this interview a few hours ago. Never would have guessed people had such a job.

Glad things worked out for you.

*PROFESSIONAL POO DIVER*

If you break life down into a series of activities, objectively, a lot of them don’t make sense. Like diving into a vat of raw sewage. Why would someone do that? To find out, we're asking people doing weird things _why_, to get an insight into their world.

This is Brendan Walsh’s world. He runs a Melbourne company called East West Dive and Salvage, which basically involves diving in all sorts of no-air environments. One such environment includes sewage, so I caught up with Brendan to find out what necessitates this foul job, and why he does it.

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/professional-poo-diver


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Don't scare us jimmer... I read "My gf left me this morning.... " and was gutted.
> 
> Funny you bring this story up... I just read this interview a few hours ago. Never would have guessed people had such a job.
> 
> ...


I have a many version of what he describes. Luckily there is a pvc tube attached to it to pull it up from the bottom on mine. Thats one job for Mike Rowe(the dirty job guy).


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2014)

Before I even read your post I thought exactly the same thing about, Jimmers post...I even started thinking halfway through the 1st sentence that it could be a country and Western Song, lmfao...(que Doobie Brother to make a cover, rofl)




jigfresh said:


> Don't scare us jimmer... I read "My gf left me this morning.... " and was gutted.
> 
> Funny you bring this story up... I just read this interview a few hours ago. Never would have guessed people had such a job.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2014)

Blue Pit's doon Button Ben....
 
10 days or so left to veg. Will need to see as the other clones I got for the other side are a bit slow in getting their acts together.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Don't scare us jimmer... I read "My gf left me this morning.... " and was gutted.
> 
> Funny you bring this story up... I just read this interview a few hours ago. Never would have guessed people had such a job.
> 
> ...


I don't care how much money there is in the universe, I would NEVER agree to do this!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well it looks like a move to a med state might be fast tracked a little bit 6. My girl got a call this morning and they think it might be MS instead of tourettes. She's been having tremors instead of just lil twitches. So were off to see the specialist today. 

Shit runs in her family and her gma just passed away last year from it. What a morning it's been. Here's to the future guys. This year is either going to make me or break me. I'm running more numbers then I should but god damn it I want to make sure her meds never run out.

Stay high 6! Long live and prosper!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well it looks like a move to a med state might be fast tracked a little bit 6. My girl got a call this morning and they think it might be MS instead of tourettes. She's been having tremors instead of just lil twitches. So were off to see the specialist today.
> 
> Shit runs in her family and her gma just passed away last year from it. What a morning it's been. Here's to the future guys. This year is either going to make me or break me. I'm running more numbers then I should but god damn it I want to make sure her meds never run out.
> 
> Stay high 6! Long live and prosper!


Stay strong brother and maybe now that they might have a diagnosis, they can help the poor girl more. I know when I did a research paper on alternative medicines in a class last year, I picked CBD oil and to my surprise you can buy it legally anywhere in the us. It is imported only and made from hemp so it doesn't have the thc properties for pain, but it does have CBD for seizures and tremors. Just throwing it out there for you to check into, from what I've read if marijuana is the only thing helping it would most likely be the cbd compound in the marijuana. I didn't even know you could get it legally unless you lived in a med state. This is why I also discovered they are secretly trying to make it a scheduled drug. Just trying to help a fellow non-med stater out.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks bro! I'll do some looking into it. I really wish I had some RSO for her. Bet that shit would help a lot. 

My new quest in growing is now devoting my grow to high cbd strains. The hunt is on...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well it looks like a move to a med state might be fast tracked a little bit 6. My girl got a call this morning and they think it might be MS instead of tourettes. She's been having tremors instead of just lil twitches. So were off to see the specialist today.
> 
> Shit runs in her family and her gma just passed away last year from it. What a morning it's been. Here's to the future guys. This year is either going to make me or break me. I'm running more numbers then I should but god damn it I want to make sure her meds never run out.
> 
> Stay high 6! Long live and prosper!


Wishing you and yours good vibes


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 21, 2014)

All the best Giggs.
Im starting up a Shark Shock CBD. Within a week both my mother in law and my stepdad got diagnosed agressive cancer in the lunges. My mother in law has all kinds of problems other than that so she wont be able to get chemo. My stepdad got a 30%survival within the 1year of chemo :/
Did not really wanna mention it but now im going..
Can you imagine finding a diary like book. Where your loved one has written down all sorts of things like :"I went and picked the wrong man.. Now im stuck in a life i dont want, with a man i cant stand, in a house ill never be happy in."
Phew.. My heart is still bleeding.. Ive felt rejection for a while.. But that was a new level.
She sorry and all that it was just her and her crazy mind she says. I do believe she has a crazy mind. Its been 10 years of emotional roller coasting.
Im just feed up with it. I dont trust her and i dont believe her. Fucking sux i love her so much.
Tough..
Well i just wanted to share a pic of the chemdog. Late night chop.
 
Hope i dont kill nobody's vibe.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 21, 2014)

It's throw back Thursday. Here's a royal queen Ice that I miss so much. Stinky, fast growing and dense buds with a kick in the head hash high. Anyone else have a strain that you lost that you wish you still had? I had some good times with this girl.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> All the best Giggs.
> Im starting up a Shark Shock CBD. Within a week both my mother in law and my stepdad got diagnosed agressive cancer in the lunges. My mother in law has all kinds of problems other than that so she wont be able to get chemo. My stepdad got a 30%survival within the 1year of chemo :/
> Did not really wanna mention it but now im going..
> Can you imagine finding a diary like book. Where your loved one has written down all sorts of things like :"I went and picked the wrong man.. Now im stuck in a life i dont want, with a man i cant stand, in a house ill never be happy in."
> ...


Dang man, sorry to hear that. Good vibes to you as well. I started a shark shock cbd and it was lovely, but I left on a trip andcame bback to it in a awful slumped over position, I may have to get a pick n mix from the tude and start one again


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2014)

Our vibe is your vibe Hydro. That's no fun at all. I hope a path makes itself clear as to which way to go. Love matters are fucking hard. The hardest for me.

And yeah Alpha... me and my friends lost our Banana OG cut. Was really something special. She's gone now.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> All the best Giggs.
> Im starting up a Shark Shock CBD. Within a week both my mother in law and my stepdad got diagnosed agressive cancer in the lunges. My mother in law has all kinds of problems other than that so she wont be able to get chemo. My stepdad got a 30%survival within the 1year of chemo :/
> Did not really wanna mention it but now im going..
> Can you imagine finding a diary like book. Where your loved one has written down all sorts of things like :"I went and picked the wrong man.. Now im stuck in a life i dont want, with a man i cant stand, in a house ill never be happy in."
> ...


There's nothing to say but hold your head up man and remember sometimes people write things in diaries they really don't mean but more of a feeling at the time. Imagine if she could have read some of your thoughts in the past 10 years. My girl is Dr. proven crazy, she tells me that type of stuff 1 minute, the next telling me she loves me to death. I personally think all women are a little bi-polar.lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's a tune I love that explains a lot.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's throw back Thursday. Here's a royal queen Ice that I miss so much. Stinky, fast growing and dense buds with a kick in the head hash high. Anyone else have a strain that you lost that you wish you still had? I had some good times with this girl.


I'm on a search again for this beauty from BB, it's their sour cheery. I ran it out last year for christmas and kicked myself in the but hard for not keeping it. I have a few going now looking for it again. And probably won't stop till I find it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

That was some pretty weed i remember it well


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd be the last I'd take love advice from, so I'll just send positive vibes and hope this turms out the best for both you & her, hydro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm on a search again for this beauty from BB, it's their sour cheery. I ran it out last year for christmas and kicked myself in the but hard for not keeping it. I have a few going now looking for it again. And probably won't stop till I find it!View attachment 3234784


That looks amazing! Wow I'd love to try that. Very unique coloring


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm on a search again for this beauty from BB, it's their sour cheery. I ran it out last year for christmas and kicked myself in the but hard for not keeping it. I have a few going now looking for it again. And probably won't stop till I find it!View attachment 3234784


That looks a lot like the honeybee I had! 

Sorry to hear bout your troubles hydro. I'll keep yea in our thoughts.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That looks a lot like the honeybee I had!
> 
> Sorry to hear bout your troubles hydro. I'll keep yea in our thoughts.


Imagine that. I do beleive they come from the same breeder, you would know better.

O.k, here's what I've been up to this last hour.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice. Hey @jimmer6577 check your email bro.

Gonna be hitting yea up.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

OK 6er's this should be my last post or might not be. I finished the J alone and now I'm on to a promise I made my nephew who just got married. He makes his own meade and gave me a bottle at his wedding. There's some weird tradition where I must drink this within 7 days after the wedding. I'm high as hell so why not tonight. First is the end results of the fattie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2014)

Good luck, jimmer!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey bro that Chemdog gave me the munchies looking at the pic.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 21, 2014)

*OK I lied. I know there's some bass lovers out there so 



*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice doobie jimmer! Well my eye hurts like hell but i got some purple wreck clones taken. This will be half of the octagon next round. The mom is going in to flower in the led garden and it is going to be a beast of a scog. I guess i am going to bed in hopes my eye fills better tomorrow. I leave to check on the outdoor at lunch so i will not be back till sunday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> *OK I lied. I know there's some bass lovers out there so
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dig me some of the Colonel and his badass Bucket of Bernie Brains!


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2014)

Do we need to send out a rescue party for Jimmer? Bottle of Mead, next you'll be telling me Maid Marrion was round with Friar Tuck

Hydro, good luck and stay strong bru!! Sounds like a shit situation to me


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey Jimmer a little Mead sounds good add a couple drams of Drambuie and
a couple joints and we are good.
Best of vibes to you, I'll lift my glass to your good health, be cool.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 22, 2014)

Thx guys. Yeah shitty situation and right on the 10 year mark. I think ill just try to do me for awhile its a tough decision putting the house on sale..
Well i got busy and put in work. Ive emtyed out my tent. and cleaned the room. I decided to spray all the sides and walls and ceiling with the chilli/Garlic/Soap spray. Now i cant stand being out there :/ Ive got all dooors and windows opened but i think it will take an hour or so before i can put up lights. And fuck me i have ALOT of grow stuff! Dont know where to put it :/
Chilli's are maturing like crazy.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 22, 2014)

My buddy from CO. Says once the hairs are half amber half white and my trichs are cloudy I should chop. The only problem is my micro scope loupe thing is a pos or my eyes just blow because I can't see the trichs that well to tell if they are clear or not what do you guys think ?



 

And hydro, sorry to hear about your troubles bro but if I can lend some advice I'd say let your girl go and if its meant to be she will come back. Heck I just got out of 5 years in a relationship and now that I'm done my ex is on my nuts like mites on DST plants. Life is too short bro you gotta live the best life you can because we never get to relive it


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2014)

In my opinion that lady has a little time to go, enwhysea. Everyone has their own theories on when to chop, x% clear this, x%amber, stigmas so and so %.....but short of counting every hair and trichome on your grow, well that's all I'll say about %. For me, a plant is ready when the calyxes have completely swollen and they are growing such that the hairs start to recede, much like men in old age. 

The problem with trichome %'s in my eyes is that all plants trichomes mature differently, some strains you can grow for ever and you are still seeing no amber, others seem to squirt amber out in the cure, plants can also get amber trichomes from damage as well, so all in all, I go for how it looks. I would say you got 2-3weeks. It's hard when you want to chop to try and not keep your hands of it.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 22, 2014)

That girl has a lot of swelling left to do NYC...


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That girl has a lot of swelling left to do NYC...


 Do you really think she will beef up and I don't have an issue waiting for it to finish, my plan was to pick the buds off and revegg her even though I have clones I figured it would be easier to just let I go while I veg the rest of the clones. What do you guys think.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 22, 2014)

This is my favorite dog pheno. I'm just glad I don't have to tame the smell down. I've got 1 chopped, 1 to go.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jimmer you're giving me the munchies again.
Enwhysea you would be wise to let that girl go awhile
she will reward your patience with great things!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

DST, I just caught the last line of the first paragraph of your
post. Let me just say "I RESEMBLE THAT!" (lol)
I also agree, you should let the pistils recede


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> This is my favorite dog pheno. I'm just glad I don't have to tame the smell down. I've got 1 chopped, 1 to go.View attachment 3235281 View attachment 3235282


That dog look good as hell


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

I can damn near taste it !!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2014)

All are about 16 inches tall and pretty much exploding with growth.
This is by far the easiest grow I've done, and about the healthiest I've ever seen the plants.
I love this shit...

41 days since germinating...

This is one of the Matanuska Thunderfuck plants:






A soon to be clone (when it grows out a bit more)


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking awesome doobs!!

Wish I would of done an outside plot this year, would of helped out a lot!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks like you are going to taste a little bit of heaven!
makes an oldman envious.
Nice grow!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey doob, those are looking sweet. Are they starting to show preflowers yet? I'm not sure about your daylight hours out west this time of year. Mine are finally starting bud development. Either way, beautiful girls so far.

Wanted to add, I can already see you not having much of a backyard to mow next summer.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 22, 2014)

I was just looking at my calendar in my grow room and noticed that tomorrow is the last day of week four of 12/12. I can't believe it's been four weeks already!

I need to get some current pics taken with the camera so I can post them. They all look really good except for some wind burn from the fan I was running in there. I'm just going with the two clip fans that are hanging from the ceiling now and I think it's better. Opens up more floor space for more plants!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys  Just letting Ma Nat do her thing.


And, yes, jimmer: next Summer (I hope) will be an even better grow, since I'll be starting them much earlier.
No pre-flowers yet, but it should be soon, as the side branches are almost alternating their nodes.
They won't be trees this year, but they should get to be 4 or 5 feet tall (including the pots), so I'm hoping for a decent yield.

Next Spring, I start early and grow some bigger bushes under scrogs.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well road trip today to go look at some houses.

Should be fun  nice relaxing day with me and the girl.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks guys  Just letting Ma Nat do her thing.
> 
> 
> And, yes, jimmer: next Summer (I hope) will be an even better grow, since I'll be starting them much earlier.
> ...


This is the year I re-prove to my wife that I can grow.
I haven't concentrated on the girls during the grows from the last few years due to family stuff and my health issues, so the wife was beginning to wonder if trying to grow was worth the money.
We've all had that convo with the Boss after a few piss-poor grows (for those who've had the occasional piss-poor grow). 

So this grow is where I show her that I still have at least a pale green thumb.
And will be replacing the makeshift grow tent with a permanent 5'x5' grow room in the garage for the winter grows. Vertical 360 scrog with a light mover and A/C hooked up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hope i dont kill nobody's vibe.


You aint killing anyones vibe man. Sounds like yours is suffering though. Sometimes marriage take more work than others. Direct, honest communication about feelings is difficult and sometimes hurtful but necessary for success. I hope you and yours find a path together and pursue life long happiness. 

I wish all here good with their partners in fact. Marriage is hard but so worth it. Its like I started over with a new life...LOL!! ATB


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mother knows best.
Great luck to you doob.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well road trip today to go look at some houses.
> 
> Should be fun  nice relaxing day with me and the girl.


I honestly believe your best bet is a medical state. Even if you have to sell and move.

As long as you have love in your life, any place can be a home.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hydro, All our good vibes are focused to you man.
Hoping you find peace soon.
We are all bro's in the bad times, talk anytime.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 22, 2014)

Im overwhelmed by all the kind words i get.. People ive never even talked with before puts time in to write me a long and caring message in my inbox. That is just beautiful! Thank you guys so much.. Amazing! So many good people up in this place.. Wow..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2014)

Even the Sammy the Squirrel sends his best to you from Oregon, hydro:

(he just popped in a minute ago)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2014)

Herb the chipmunk also sending vibes!  

Hope yall have a great weekend! I think I'm going to try to get some fishing time in.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2014)

It's all cool, I've been married 40 yrs., been through a lot of shit and
it always works itself out.
Be good to yourself bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2014)

I had chipmunks in my back yard in GA when i was in high school and for any one who has not seen them live that are fucking fast as hell. Thay would play and cut up back there.
Hydro i am sorry to hear your troubles and i hope things get better


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2014)

Benny the Boid sez: " 'Sup, peeps?"


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I honestly believe your best bet is a medical state. Even if you have to sell and move.
> 
> As long as you have love in your life, any place can be a home.


Oh trust me it will be a med state 

Let's put it this way, it wont be a hop skip and jump away from this place 

We're eating right now at Buffalo Wild Wings and still have more driving to do. I'm going to make sure all her needs are met. Selling and moving is no issue. Been doing that all my life lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2014)

You da man, giggles 
Here's to you finding the right place to move to


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2014)

One last pic of the green ones for the day:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 22, 2014)

Those are looking great doobiebrother!

Has anyone grown out the strain purple paralysis by cream of the crop breeder?

I started one and its got such an odd structure but it has been covered in trichs since week 1. I think it may turn out to be some killer smoke but I won't have room to flower it for another few months


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2014)

Man, this place is like a mini zoo chipmunks, squirrels, birds, and not to forget the Doggies

Hope you are all having a nice start to the weekend.....

Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks bro! I'll do some looking into it. I really wish I had some RSO for her. Bet that shit would help a lot.
> 
> My new quest in growing is now devoting my grow to high cbd strains. The hunt is on...


Hey G , My youngest son has MS (really bad in men) I found some good beans
@ CBD Crew seeds try Shark Shock or Medihaze they work well for my son.
Also don't low rate the infusion therapy they have now MS is a long way from
being beat but it's not a sentence to hell anymore.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Right there is one of the many reasons for why I love the 600 /\/\/\


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 23, 2014)

Chemdog main tops 
 
Bummer i had to remove my other dbxlivers from the room yesterday. Its like they just cant handle the spider mite infection.
The chilli spray seemed to work but just not the dbxlivers :/ Sux.. I have a m8 that loves the smell of dbxlivers. Not my fancy thruth be told 
So now it is 6 x Lemon Skunk and a Hawaiian Snow.
Pictures of my big ass diy as easy as possible room later  The reflection from the plastic was shit so i sprayed it with white mat paint  (Yeah i had the ventilation going sucking small white pieces of paint thru my hood and lamp) No damage 
Using the bottom of my tent as a reflecting "wall".
I feel pretty sideways today.. Going to hospital to check on mother in law in a moment..
Hope yall have a wonderfull weekend!


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, I still need to clean the insides of my tubes, but it doesn't seem to be affecting things too bad at the moment

Dogscrog is over 6.5foot now. pita to get in and out, some gains are pains> 



This is the Fireballsf2 I am busy trying to reveg, not much revegging going on but fingers crossed it gets there. Had the start of a thrip attack down the road on the last run, only on the Fireballs funnily enough, but they had been topped up with random supermarket so called organic soil....


The clone of "thethingfromunderthegreenhouse".

The two Deep Blues that will be used for fem seeds. They also got touched with the PM wand when they were vegging outdoors, ffs, it's all been happening here

Tatty bye for the noo,
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well today I'm going to finish up sheet rocking and running a few more wires to my new addition.

House hunting went great! Saw some really awesome ones and saw some that I could dream of living in lol.

Well off to town to get a few more things to finish up the wall I've been working on..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2014)

@DoobieBrother hi there doobz! did you ever get that outdoor greenhouse that your brother has in Alaska.? I have room for one too now and it looked really awesome. if you could give me some info on where to purchase it and how much it was...I would really appreciate it. thanks and have a terrific weekend!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2014)

Love love love it y'all! I keep having dreams about growing that won't go away  could be worse.

Hey @DST , I remember the "thing from under the GH" when it first appeared,,, I'm curious as to what came of it? Seeing you cloned it is a good sign I guess?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @DoobieBrother hi there doobz! did you ever get that outdoor greenhouse that your brother has in Alaska.? I have room for one too now and it looked really awesome. if you could give me some info on where to purchase it and how much it was...I would really appreciate it. thanks and have a terrific weekend!


My dad back in Alaska bought his portable greenhouse at Lowe's, but Home Depot has a good selection online.
He paid about $100 for a 6' x 6' greenhouse (it's almost 8' tall at the roof peak).
Home Depot has a better selection online than Lowe's, fron 2'x2' ones up to 12' x 20' ones, and all with good prices.
Usually both places offer free delivery on them, too.
I haven't bought one yet, but might have to if we get heavy rains during the grow.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 23, 2014)

For fuhks sake... these damn mites. Thought I got rid of em, but of course not.

Any of you try those hot shot pest strips? Its hard to believe they would do much... yet some swear by them. Any of you sixers try em!?

Got 2 Engineer's Dream around 3 weeks or so 12/12. Just starting to develop resin. Wow nice smell. One is fairly apically dominant w/ thinner blade leaves, the other being the opposite. Both smell amazing so far. Nice strain BB !!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2014)

Iv tried those hot shot strips years ago, didn't work for me. They are pretty toxic and are not recommended for in closed areas due to health risks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 23, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> For fuhks sake... these damn mites. Thought I got rid of em, but of course not.
> 
> Any of you try those hot shot pest strips? Its hard to believe they would do much... yet some swear by them. Any of you sixers try em!?
> 
> Got 2 Engineer's Dream around 3 weeks or so 12/12. Just starting to develop resin. Wow nice smell. One is fairly apically dominant w/ thinner blade leaves, the other being the opposite. Both smell amazing so far. Nice strain BB !!!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/hot-shot-no-pest-strip-placement.842036/


They work great. Lowes and home Depot has them for a couple bucks a piece. I use them only if necessary


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

A lazy Saturday "morning" (Stoner Morning) update:

Rearranged the plants based on height as I moved them to a better spot, so it can get sunlight and be some better pot (KMK)...





And this is the largest of the Berry Bubble, bred by our man not-from-Amsterdam (Jules reference): @whodatnation





I think these leaves of chlorophyll weaves are some of the prettiest sheens of greens that mine bloodshot eyes have e'er seen...

Oh, *ho*!
*SNAP!!!*
Poetry slam on my _*eyes*_!
You convivial _bastard_, you!
I am *stung*!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2014)

@DoobieBrother .. I looked at what they offer at Lowes.com and Homedepot.com.. I didn't see the one your Father has. His looked different. The ones around 100 bucks I saw got bad reviews.. said the wind blew them away and that the sun melted the material after 2 years...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @DoobieBrother .. I looked at what they offer at Lowes.com and Homedepot.com.. I didn't see the one your Father has. His looked different. The ones around 100 bucks I saw got bad reviews.. said the wind blew them away and that the sun melted the material after 2 years...


He got his for about $100, but it must have been an end of Fall sale where stuff like that in Alaska get discounted huge to just get it out of inventory.

This is the exact one he bought, but the regular price is $179. And it's 8ft long x 6ft wide and 7ft tall.
Sorry for the errors:

It has front & back zippered openings, and zippered vents on each side.

*http://www.lowes.com/pd_20388-43725-BGH6-8H7_4294612526__?productId=4363247&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_price|0&page=1&facetInfo=#BVRRWidgetID





*
If you're in a windy area, then get longer tent stakes than the ones that come with it, and lay 2x4 wood studs down over the loose bottom cloth so the wind won't infiltrate the greenhouse and try to blow it away.

...


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> A lazy Saturday "morning" (Stoner Morning) update:
> 
> Rearranged the plants based on height as I moved them to a better spot, so it can get sunlight and be some better pot (KMK)...
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!! great plants, now that's healthy.
Poetry needs a little work. (lol)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll also add about that greenhouse: my dad is on his second season of using it, and he's very happy with it, and it's holding up very well.

No free delivery, but the box fits in a car, and only weighs 30-lbs. or so.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Gorgeous!!! great plants, now that's healthy.
> Poetry needs a little work. (lol)


"I think this scene,
made of leaves of chlorophyll weaves,
are some of the prettiest sheens of greens
that mine bloodshot eyes have e'er seen..."


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 23, 2014)

Lets get to the point
and smoke a joint
eat some mint ganja ice cream
and drift away to an ever sweet dream


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2014)

DST that is a ass kicking vertical you have going!
makes me wish I was 40 years younger and a lot
more flexible.
CONGRAT'S on the grow.
Oldman


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2014)

Who's going to start a poetry corner?
Robert Lewis Stevenson we are not.
The bard is gone but not forgotten...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Some verdancy with no sense of urgency...
Spritzed them with cool water as the day grew hotter...
90-degrees in the shade, if you please,
they welcome the coolness of the evening breeze...


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 23, 2014)

I spent the day working on a new vertical room for papakush6. It's not finished but it's close. He took pics and will post a couple when it's done but it looks really good so far.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Cool, dez 
You builders need to come up with a lightweight (shippable) vert cab/tent, or shelf units/inserts for existing cabs/tents, and make filthy lucre.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Speaking of filthy, the wife caught me with freshly-filtered water in the bong.
I wish she would have told me so I could have knocked out a quick thousand push ups so my guns would be rockin' the well massive bulges like they normally do 24/7.
Wa'eva...

*p.s. in 'Merica we have so many 5-gallon buckets we use them as humourous props in our weed pics.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't get me no,
squirrel reaction.
Well I try, and I try, and I try, try, try, try, try...




...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Had some fun, 
but no more sun... 
... so will feel sorrow,
until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2014)

lookin goooood @DoobieBrother .. does sunlight come through that greenhouse very well? what did you father grow in it?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2014)

Doob you're the best.
Not to many laughs for this oldman lately but you gave me one
thank you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2014)

here are my outdoor superlemonhaze girls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

The greenhouse that he has works great for getting tomato starts outside earlier, and you can grow any common garden vegetable in them all the way through I would think.
When I was growing up we had a slightly larger greenhouse with the transparent & wavy fiberglass sheets covering a 2x4 wooden frame that was about 8'w x 12'L, with 8' walls and a 10' tall at the peak.
The light coming into the new cloth greenhouse seemed about as bright as that.
It cuts maybe 25% to 33% percent of the light intensity, but it's a very bright & diffuse light when inside it.

You might want to check out some really cool DIY vids on youtube where people show step-by-step how to build a good portable or temporary, or even permanent greenhouse for very little money.
$200 or less.
And it would let you have a clear roof and even some clear panes extending down the walls from the roofline to let more light in without sacrificing privacy.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

Updates coming tomorrow!!! Finally will get to see the majority of my new room!

And hopefully soon some porn I can share again


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> here are my outdoor superlemonhaze girls.
> View attachment 3236446


Nice lems. one of my favorite morning smokes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2014)

thanks for all the info @DoobieBrother . I was just thinking about some DIY ideas. Yeh @oldman60 Super Lemon Haze is a great souring high, def the kinda weed you can go to work on. It enlightens you, not incapacitate you. It will get your work done even before you know your work is done.lol..its just a true cool soaring high that helps you breeze through your work day. I cut a clone from one of them and stuck it in my waterfarm indoor. She is just starting to pick up speed. Im going to have a blast scrogging her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 23, 2014)

@DrAmber, check out this site for DIY greenhouse supply, kits, poly, n' shit

http://www.groworganic.com/growing-supplies/greenhouses/greenhouse-kits.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2014)

Guy looking good. I got the room clean today and sprayed the led cab with pepper spray. I have about got these things in check. I am fertilizing, and taking clones tonight in the octagon so it can recover and flip next sunday. I got the door shelf on as well. Doobie my octagon is fully panilized and srews together. Freight shiping on a palate would be in reason


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2014)

harbor freight has a 10' X 12' greenhouse for $599
http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-garden/greenhouses-supplies/10-ft-x-12-ft-greenhouse-with-4-vents-93358.html


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> here are my outdoor superlemonhaze girls.
> View attachment 3236446


Those are beautiful, DAT!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> harbor freight has a 10' X 12' greenhouse for $599
> http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-garden/greenhouses-supplies/10-ft-x-12-ft-greenhouse-with-4-vents-93358.html
> 
> 
> cof


That would be super sweet for my purposes!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2014)

They hold up fairly well, particularly if you assemble with gorilla glue.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah that looks much nicer than your standard hoop house.

Funny she only has 5 smaaaaall plants in there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2014)

They get bigger


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, yesterday the wife said she wanted a coat rack near the front door.
Something she can hang her (Big Ass) purse on, a couple of her jackets, and maybe a smaller purse that will fit inside the (Big Ass) purse along with a wallet inside of the smaller purse residing comfortably inside the (Big Ass) purse so that at any given time any of 10 combinations of wallet/smaller purse/(Big Ass) purse that the Cosmos could demand of her in our little corner of the Milky Way (_Mmmm... Butterfinger...... arrrglglglglgl....._) can be produced in the blink of an eye!

First off, here is a song entitled: "*Big Ass Purse*"






So she left to carouse with a friend for the evening and this is what I did:









I'll do final sandings & varnish after the stain sets in and cures.




And this is what DoobieBrother gets for his troubles...
.. a hook, in a dark & dusty, spider-infested corner behind the door...

...women....

phooey!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 23, 2014)

Just pulled this beauty out of the organic garden.  thoughtt That the garden was done blooming a couple weeks ago and then it had a massive random growth spurt.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 23, 2014)

Lol! That's a nice rack right there (no pun) awesome job! II'm kinda craving a butterfinger now lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

She e-mailed me a naughty cellphone camera selfie of her bodacious rack before she left today.
I threatened to post it here in the 600, but I am a gentleman.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

Me too on the Butterfingers!
Hmmm... I have 3 bucks in my wallet...
... maybe a scooter trip to the store before it's too late...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 23, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Me too on the Butterfingers!
> Hmmm... I have 3 bucks in my wallet...
> ... maybe a scooter trip to the store before it's too late...


That's a no brainer! Get scootin' before the store closes! I've wanted a root beer and a candy bar for days and I always get the craving when it's too late, I need to be more prepared for these occasions lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm doing a 8" personal pizza (pepperoni) and rootbeer for dinner tonight.

But I need some Butterfingers for dessert!
I'm off!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

Was just gifted an oz of trim!!

Yes getting ready to make some oil for my girl!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

Made it back alive!

 


And I gots some Zotz for back up.

 

Going to be a movie, pizza with rootbeer, a few tokes, some snacks, and then bed!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

Had a fail of a night in last night....Mrs D went out for cocktails and pizza with friends, I stayed in and watched the Yin. Not much watching to be done with him, he's a proper little snoozer......much like his dad, who once he had consumed his dinner and post dinner dog bifter, managed probably about 1/2 an hour of Shawshank Redemption before his wife was waking him up on the couch>>>

Oh well, it was fun while it lasted

Happy Sundays lovers of the 6-double.
DST


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

is it me, or does that woman look quite small........


DoobieBrother said:


> That would be super sweet for my purposes!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Was just gifted an oz of trim!!
> 
> Yes getting ready to make some oil for my girl!!!


Happy for you giggles! I'd totally gift you some trim if I wasn't so scarred of mailing :/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh man, tthose pics look so good right now!! My Italian self had to make some a meat-ta ball-as

I wanted to make a meat ball sub but the sub rolls were kind of stale 

I seriously want a candy bar now doobie, send one through the Internet Food tube!! 

im watching the purge 2, its intense

shawshank redemption is a great movie


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

FoIP!!!!! it's the future..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

DST said:


> is it me, or does that woman look quite small........


The plastic panels are 21" tall (59cm), so I'd estimate her to be about 5'3" (63") (160cm).
My wife is 4'11" (just under 150cm).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

DST said:


> Had a fail of a night in last night....Mrs D went out for cocktails and pizza with friends, I stayed in and watched the Yin. Not much watching to be done with him, he's a proper little snoozer......much like his dad, who once he had consumed his dinner and post dinner dog bifter, managed probably about 1/2 an hour of Shawshank Redemption before his wife was waking him up on the couch>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so freakin' tasty!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

So reasonably small then...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

DST said:


> Had a fail of a night in last night....Mrs D went out for cocktails and pizza with friends, I stayed in and watched the Yin. Not much watching to be done with him, he's a proper little snoozer......much like his dad, who once he had consumed his dinner and post dinner dog bifter, managed probably about 1/2 an hour of Shawshank Redemption before his wife was waking him up on the couch>>>
> View attachment 3236600
> Oh well, it was fun while it lasted
> 
> ...


Not including being a harrowed da, a dutiful husband, and all the many other candles burning their ways towards your fingers from all directions, a dog joint would already put most asleep.
I hope one or both of my Dog S1's are females!!
I want to fall asleep in the computer chair while watching a movie with a jay of the Dog half finished & dangling from my lower lip again...


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

Doobie, my wife has banged on about me putting up a coat rack for loooong time, well actually she's always talked about it like she would do it, but really hinting at me to do it. I have refused on the grounds that it will just end up with too many coats on them to the point where that last coat (there is probably a coat overload equation) pulls half the plaster out of your wall along with the coat hooks, lol....so Mrs D dumps her coat on a small table that sits by our door and bugs the hell out of me, haha.....I am like, why can't you just hang your coat in the cupbaord in the utility room like normal people would??....such is life


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

I know!
And my wife said, "We should put a coat rack near the door..."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

Good growing weather for the next week or so..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

Dinner!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2014)

FoIP! I love it. 3D food printers. I step from Star Trek - Earl Grey, Hot!

Computer, Butterfinger please.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

Send some sun over here lads...please?!?!?!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

How about a root beer with a bomb pop ice cube?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

I love this thread. 

I feel like these two memes right now


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2014)

Doc are those 5's that your lem's are in?
Mine always got huge, 6 ft.+ .
I use 25 gal. root pouches.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not saying it was humans, but.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2014)

first day I put my diy 600 box on and it's beaming sunshine out already a few stressed out looking leaves.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> harbor freight has a 10' X 12' greenhouse for $599
> http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-garden/greenhouses-supplies/10-ft-x-12-ft-greenhouse-with-4-vents-93358.html
> 
> 
> cof


Strictly seedless has those exact ones... 2 of them back to back. They work wonders. Really easy to put up and yeah, a little glue or whatever and you are good to go.

Fucking Aliens always get me too high.

Went to a bar tonight, was helping a band set up/ break down. Been quite a few years since I've been in a bar. 2 things I had forgotten. How much I dislike drunk people... and how much I like hot women. Holy shit! 

Nearly got myself in trouble.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> first day I put my diy 600 box on and it's beaming sunshine out already a few stressed out looking leaves.


Aw man.. I know.. I had to turn around day and night cause light is finding strange ways into the grow


----------



## budolskie (Aug 24, 2014)

Me dogs day 28 

1 of the snapped ones 
 
 
Should they not be frostier by now I know only 3rd the way through like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2014)

there's panels cut and and slit's with ducting leading out into the room but only so much i can do. i'm not interested in working with strains which will throw a banana as soon as curtain's been left open lol. hopefully the weather will change back to it's usual cold/rain combo


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 24, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Me dogs day 28 View attachment 3236674
> 
> 1 of the snapped ones
> View attachment 3236675
> ...



patience bud, i found the dog to be slow and steady, when it's done you should have buds that could break a window, if you could actually throw them that is, they stick to your fingers so bad you would have a hard time letting go though.

they are looking good to me, they like a dry- ish root zone for maximum resin production


----------



## budolskie (Aug 24, 2014)

I have the dehumidifier set on 50 like and just up the hps 2 600w I would do mh aswell but the bulbs only a 400 I'm gona put the hps in morning so they both on 600


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Strictly seedless has those exact ones... 2 of them back to back. They work wonders. Really easy to put up and yeah, a little glue or whatever and you are good to go.
> 
> Fucking Aliens always get me too high.
> 
> ...


How about drunk hot chicks?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Drunk sloppy chicks are not hot no matter how fine thay are. I am with you jig i dont do well with drunk folks, and i hate the face talkers that want to spit on you all night


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2014)

Fireball
 

Fireball,Dinachem,Power Kush, LaCon
 


 

FB
 

....................


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 24, 2014)

fireballs has resin before it has buds lol, you don't see that often, how far in is she?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> fireballs has resin before it has buds lol, you don't see that often, how far in is she?


bout' 3 wks I think

early frost & very nice structure, healthy mofo's..


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

Blue Pits from doon Button Ben. I have spaced them out a bit more now, got another half dozen or so little yins to add to the tent as well. Turned on the 2nd light as well.....fuk it, we don't pay extra for leccy, it's all inclusive in the rent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Got some lookers in there


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh snap


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha that kid freaked the fuck out.

Who can cry over a video game through.

Tough love, tough love....


----------



## rocko369 (Aug 24, 2014)

Second generation of bubble bomb.
Also second grow ever so far so good, need a tent.this really helps with my anxiety,doctors orders!
Thanks for this forum,and God help all that really need their meds!
Rocko


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Oh snap


Looks like the dad has broke lots of shit. 

This one is great


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Drunk sloppy chicks are not hot no matter how fine thay are. I am with you jig i dont do well with drunk folks, and i hate the face talkers that want to spit on you all night


Only ran into one sloppy drunk all night... right when I got there at the door... thought it was a bad sign of things to come, but the gal seemed to be the only one that lost. Crazy how unattractive it is to be that bad. She said it was her 28th birthday. I could have sworn she was quite a bit older than me, and I'm 35 now. She couldn't figure out how to get from where we were to the door... which was approximately 5 feet away. Not sure what the issue was, but she couldn't get... "Over there.... that door.... that guy taking tickets.... right there"

That's funny about the electricity DST. Why not run ALL the lights!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2014)

*AND A BIG CONGRATZZZZZ TO THE MAN!!!!!*

BiG G!!! Hope you guys had a good day yesterday.

Wish we all coulda been there and put it in the air together.

Felicidades! 

Mazel Tov!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yea congrats G!! I forgot that was yesterday!

I'm not far behind yea! 13 days to go!!! Wahoo!!!

Oh yea and 11 days until kick off!!

I love the fall!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder!

Woot woot congrats Genuity!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fall it is still summer here for two more months before we well see fall


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> *AND A BIG CONGRATZZZZZ TO THE MAN!!!!!*
> 
> BiG G!!! Hope you guys had a good day yesterday.
> 
> ...


That looks like fun
Congratulations G!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fall it is still summer here for two more months before we well see fall


Haha well yea that fall I wish I had...

But I mean as in Bon fires and football and you know all the good shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is my project i have going right now i love bon fires but i dont watch football giggs


----------



## Figgy (Aug 24, 2014)

"Don't watch football" does not compute.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2014)

..................


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

And a late congratulations from me to you, Genuity!
Huge day!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Done


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

I came up with a bad ass counterweight for it this time.i am going to put a piece of pvc on the wall. the weight will be a smaller peice that slides in it with steel shot so i can get it just right


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a great idea for a weight!
Mine has the motor assembly moving along the track with the wheels, and it seems pretty close to the weight of the bare bulb/fixture and metal housing for the electrical, though I'm going to put each on the digital bread scale and find out exactly what the difference in weights are.
Because:






So I might steal your idea if I need to weigh down the motor/roller assembly 


...


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

Congrats to Genuity, sorry I wasn't 100% clued up on the day/date, smoesjes smoesjes smoesjes. Hope you and your girl had a fun day.

Football seasons started in the UK as well. I do like the fact that Man Utd are doing pooh again, ahaha...just a shame for Van Gaal the Dutch manager for them. I was watching some of them today, and I tell you, I think Ferguson (the previous manager) was like some sort of demented alcoholic red nosed devil who could make any shite player into a good one, because the ones I saw playing today looked like rank amateurs compared to how they use to play.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

I love football, but my favorite team is too embarrassing to mention. Can anyone take a guess which team? Lol one more preseason game left, and also the walking dead starts in a month!! Love that show 

Glad everyone had a nice Saturday


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

I know this type of music isn't everyone's cup of tea (Progressive Rock), but this is one monster drummer.
He's with a band called Midas Fate. 
Sounds like a cross between Dream Theater and Queen.
Anyways, this is nothing but the drummer, from multiple angles, alone in his sound studio, playing along to one of their songs through his headphones.
If you're into drumming, you'll appreciate his skills:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish I could drum, I play a little acoustic guitar though. Man, back in my high-school days I was in a band, I miss those days. Fun times! Now my buddies are all still in bands and doing decent, check out Jimkata and Into Shadow on YouTube, those are my old band mates 

Jimkata is more a jam band and into shadow is heavy rock  jimkata actually opened for Allman brothers last week


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to post video? The funny thing is 12 years ago I went to school for computer stuff, now I have no idea how to use a computer lmao. Everything changes so fast!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

They both have good sounds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

When you're watching a vid you want to share, copy the "share" link from down below the video.
Then, when writing your message here on RIU, click the icon above the text field, on the menu bar, that looks vaguely like two strips of film.
Then paste the youtube link in the box and click "Embed".
Then click "Post Reply" when you're done with the message.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks man! I've been trying to figure it out forever!! Much appreciated! 

I slept in a little too late, just checked my email and phone messages and there was a huge earthquake in the bay area CA. I hope everyone is alright, I didn't even know about it until now, 6.1! I'm so glad I'm way North in CA, I couldn't imagine waking up at 4am to my house shaking and caving in


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I know this type of music isn't everyone's cup of tea (Progressive Rock), but this is one monster drummer.
> He's with a band called Midas Fate.
> Sounds like a cross between Dream Theater and Queen.
> Anyways, this is nothing but the drummer, from multiple angles, alone in his sound studio, playing along to one of their songs through his headphones.
> If you're into drumming, you'll appreciate his skills:


This really does sound like dream theater and a little bit of primus!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

? Blunt my wife found unpacking some things


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Doobie your beautiful veg pics have inspired me. These are the purple wreck x og, pw x dog, and purple voodoo i just got transplanted looking good now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks, Doc, but I'm just trying to keep up with the rest of you 
This is one of the few things where I care about keeping up with the Jone's. 
So that I won't have to jones.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 24, 2014)

We're at about 3 weeks here. I'd say they are delayed a hair because they got flipped to flower the same day they were transplanted. They got comfy quick enough and got the show on the road. These 2 are pre 98  these are blue dream
  
And cherry pie. My chemdog were blurry so got deleted. 
 
Using nothing but ocean forest and heavy 16 fire.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 24, 2014)

just watered and sprayed my girls with neem, got two more confirmed females woohoo.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

I sprayed all of mine again too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 24, 2014)

I did mine yesterday shortly after the pic with the spritzed plants (and bad poem).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have about got the mites knocked out and i am hitting everything every two days. Plants are much happier then when i got back i took some pics with the camers and not this tablet i will get up after dinner. Tonight is pork bbq, homemade gravy, mashed taters


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2014)

Mmmmmm'Taters....in my sling blade voice


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2014)

I've quit watching football. Hard to watch people making themselves future invalids. Only watch football these days. Spurs looking pretty good.... And like you said d man u look absolute shit so that's fun.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2014)

i done reckon god meant people to eat taters. Mmm hmmm.

I love talking in my sling blade voice.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2014)

Me to.....I be havering gorilla sex with my gal....and I always get a sling blade voice in...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha " I like the you talk too"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

This tangilope is blowing my mind. It's in super veg mode. Immediately after I shucked her for clones, she shot out 20 new tops in 5 days! Didn't stress her at all (and mind you she only had 10 tops and I cut them all!)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol I love that movie, Billy Bob Thornton is awesome, he has a good movie about growing called home grown


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

pics did not come out as nice as i would have liked you guys had some pics of your smalls here is some of mine BP#2  BP#6   plushberry looking honeybee


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking great doc!

Does your bulb look like that in person? All black like?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yea it is getting changed out before flowers show up just vegging with it. I would have ordered it this week but i had to fix my truck


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it is getting changed out before flowers show up just vegging with it. I would have ordered it this week but i had to fix my truck


Blah, I hate car repairs. I swear vehicles are the worst investment. I started teaching myself the basic car repairs and saved myself tons of money, but since I screwed my back up I can't really fix things myself as much as I like


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey quick question guys, I've never used ro water before because my tap water was always decent, but since I moved my tap water is 250ppm and 7.8 pH so I was thinking aabout using ro water for my next run. I'm going back to using dynagro nutes, but I already have GH calmag, so would I be able to use the calmag with dyna nutes or should I get magpro made by dyna? They seem to be different. I have never used any cal  mag products before so I'm kinda lost as what to do, any tips?


----------



## doubletake (Aug 24, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Second pheno of Southern Thunder, spready, like her mama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow beautiful


----------



## doubletake (Aug 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Got a call from the wife, and she's enjoying the place.
> She also got pulled over on the highway for doing 20mph over the limit.
> But she got away with a warning somehow.
> 
> ...


Haha the girls always do man

My cousin (girl) 
Got pulled over going 96 in a 70 
"He's all you know a few more miles per hr I'd be towing your car right"? Haha but ended up saying slow it the hell down 

Coming back from Vegas. He probley deals with that all day.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

Damn it I can't find my camera cable! Grr oh well

How bout this instead...


----------



## Figgy (Aug 24, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> ..................


November 30th is not looking well for your boys


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

How did you come out on the the big bean pop? What kind of germ rate?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How did you come out on the the big bead pop? What kind of germ rate?


Still coming up. So far 56...

Well eh maybe more but not sure yet...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 24, 2014)

Alphphase, I run dynagro nutes in ro water, Using Foliage Pro and Protect I only use mag pro for the first four weeks of flower. I have used botanicare calmag with FP and saw no difference and no deficiencies except a few low P lookin leaves. HTH.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well guys i have finished planting and have al of the holes filled. The count for the first run is 4 small 1 gal clones, 18_2 gal, and 7_3gal


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

My new goal is to have flower by Xmas now..

Still a white frosty holiday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have been pushing to flip this week for a Thanksgiving crop goal is 1 1\2 lbHoneybee #1 there on the bottom right


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Alphphase, I run dynagro nutes in ro water, Using Foliage Pro and Protect I only use mag pro for the first four weeks of flower. I have used botanicare calmag with FP and saw no difference and no deficiencies except a few low P lookin leaves. HTH.


Awesome man, thanks! I haven't used the Fp yet, just found out about it recently and would like to try it, the npk seems alot better than the original grow formula. Do you use it the same as the grow formula?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

Lookin good Dr D! 
Giggles, I have faith youll have some darkness by Christmas for sure!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

What all did you pop giggs? There should be some fire. The alligator kush x bluepit i am told is stinking right in veg from another guy who got some
Thanks AP


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> What all did you pop giggs? There should be some fire. The alligator kush x bluepit i am told is stinking right in veg from another guy who got some
> Thanks AP


A lot lol.

I'll have to look tomorrow and let you know


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 24, 2014)

I must be dumb I hate this tablet..so frustrating. Anyways I crossed extrema with me I bag seed and got 4 out of 4 females! Nice.the goal was to make a good weed for cigar rolling that you can smoke and not go retarded


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 24, 2014)

I hit record on the Simpsons (every Simpsons ever finale started a couple days ago) and holy shit. 67% full dvr already. 165 episodes. What have I got myself into, I don't know if this was a good idea, I may never leave the TV for the next 2 months lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2014)

Smokey tha bear says that's an unhealthy decision, and the surgeon general as well.


But the Simpsons are the Simpsons.

Cheers


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Mondays folks.....

Seems like veryone is spraying their girls at the moment. I had to treat for PM, got this evil looking (natural, lol) stuff from Bayer _natria schimmels. The PM wasn't too bad but you know how it goes with that stuff. Anyway, sprayed the plants and now they look white from all the residue from the spray, lol.....thank god I never used it during flower. I got some foliar feed that will hopefully clean things up as we go along. Have a great week people.
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

First batch of cookies done for the girl 

She wanted cherry chip with white chocolate chips so that's exactly what she got


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 25, 2014)

Its time to taste some chilli.. But my stomach aint quite ready 

My room is still under construction  I had to give up on Hawaiian Snow under the hps its just to big so now its getting led and looool 
I was out working with the walls again today. Back is killing so im doped on pain meds and lots of bong 
Lemon
 
Hope yall have a nice Monday.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

Well today is a great day, cousin stopped by and handed me a quarter and a bag of trim and said happy early wedding...

So I'm back in the kitchen again...


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's some pics taken yesterday during lights out and a pic of the sprouts under an LED I got from Jigfresh. Five Fireballs and three Sour Cherry have sprouted so far.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice!! good job man. If you get a fem of either or both of those strains I would love a copy. I have some extra clones that are ready right now too BTW. Not sure what I have extra but quite a few I think.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Today's project: make a better muffler hanger for the scooter!
Da poow wittwl bwacket is busted...





So I got some 16gauge angled steel, 3-ft of 1/4" all-thread, and some extra nuts & washers.



And I replaced the halogen bulbs in the master bathroom light fixture with LED lights.
When I was a kid, these would have been given to me by my dad so I could play with them, and I guarantee you they would have had many a lunar orbiting mission, fought many space aliens, and probably would have crash landed on a planet full of dinosaurs and giant vegetables.




...


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 25, 2014)

I checked my local home depot and lowes but they don't sell welding/brazing glasses. I want some for working around the LED lights. I see them pretty cheap on ebay and am considering buying some there. Any other suggestions for some inexpensive glasses I can use for this purpose?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Berry Bubble:

 
 
 


Matanuska Thunderfuck:

 
 


And two Dog S1 plants:

Dog S1 #2 \/\/\/\/
 
 
 

Dog S1 #1 \/\/\/\/
 
 

...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I checked my local home depot and lowes but they don't sell welding/brazing glasses. I want some for working around the LED lights. I see them pretty cheap on ebay and am considering buying some there. Any other suggestions for some inexpensive glasses I can use for this purpose?


Same problem here in my town 

I was told the only local place to get them (and I've checked Wallyworld, Target, Fred Meyer, and Sears) is at a welding supply shop, or online.
I even checked at O'Reilley's, and Carquest with no luck.
I didn't check at NAPA, though, so you might give them a cal and see if they carry welding glasses/goggles. They sell MIG stuff, and ARC, so WTF?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 25, 2014)

I was thinking the only place might be a welding supply shop but figured I'd check closer places first.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 25, 2014)

I am considering getting these from ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hobart-770727-Shade-5-Lens-Safety-Glasses-/191150678713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8177e2b9


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Those would be nice 

I was going to go turn-of-the-century mad scientist and get these:
That way they fit over my eye glasses.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Ummm... I meant: "Turn of the 19th Century..." 

The glasses you were looking at are turn of this last century (2000) and later


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Almost thinking a full spectrum sunshade would be the best, but they don't make them see-through yet.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

Oil run #2 1g per edible ratio at 30 cookies...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's one guy's welding mask:












But I'd want one that looks like this:


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

Shit if you guys lived closer I'd give you some welding glasses. 

I've got a whole drawer full of them...


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 25, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered up the ones I posted. I figure my eyes are worth more than the $22 the glasses cost, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, $22 is less than the co-pay for a trip to the opthamalogist


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2014)

it's cheaper than a seeing eye dog.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

i want a pair of the method 7 glasses, they are so damn cool

I'm really liking this lLarry og kush, it's super lemony with a lemon earthy spicey taste.. Wish the pheno I had grew better or I would have kept it around *sigh*


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

89f (32c) and the sun is a blazin'...

Would be a great day to turn a grape into a raisin...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

What I would give for 80 degree days all year around, ahh that sounds awesome. It's usually 100+ here, today it's only 88 though, it's a nice change out here for once


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

So I'm thinking either next run or the one after that I'm going to switch to LEDs.

What you LED guys recommend for a 10x6 area?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

I was thinking a couple of these, or something a like but I like the UVB integration

http://californialightworks.com/product/solar-storm-440/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's the vid on it:


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's the vid on it:


Yea I watched it. That's what got me interested lol. I first saw the video and then went and searched it.

I don't know. This shit is all new to me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Big investment makes it kind of spooky to get into.
I'd love to dive right in, but my fat stacks have been on a hunger strike for a while.
But one day....
... probably the day before a unilateral price reduction on plasma/induction/ceramic/low-pressure platinum next-gen bulbs that are 200% more efficient, full spectrum, and cost a mere 10% more.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I was thinking a couple of these, or something a like but I like the UVB integration
> 
> http://californialightworks.com/product/solar-storm-440/


You should look in the led section....some real good info,just have to surf threw the shit..
But from what I have seen,DIY cob's...or at600(700+watts)

I'd love to see someone I talk to on a reg,do a grow with one...but they cost some ass without a kiss....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> You should look in the led section....some real good info,just have to surf threw the shit..
> But from what I have seen,DIY cob's...or at600(700+watts)
> 
> I'd love to see someone I talk to on a reg,do a grow with one...but they cost some ass without a kiss....


That's where I've been reading lol. I 

The cost really isn't the issue, it's just a matter of only having to spend it once lol.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 25, 2014)

https://www.blackdogled.com is the most recent one I've seen a good grow from. I'm still a fan of blackstar led's, their performance per $ is pretty good. I'm cloning/vegging with a CAP 100w that I can't complain about.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Those look nice two bd240u would do great in my 28in x 58 in cab
Giggles got any baby sprout pics yet?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2014)

*she must be a scout...it seems like she's prepared*
*http://pagesix.com/2014/08/25/sarah-silverman-flaunts-liquid-pot-on-emmys-red-carpet/*
*Sarah Silverman flaunts liquid pot on Emmys red carpet*
By Gregory E. Miller

August 25, 2014 | 7:46pm

Modal Trigger





Sarah Silverman arrives at the 2014 Emmy Awards at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on Monday, Aug. 25, 2014. Photo: AP Photo

Who knew Giuliana Rancic was just a good investigative journalist?

In a moment too good to be planned, comedian Sarah Silverman let slip a naughty little habit when she revealed her vaporizer pen to the E! red carpet correspondent.

After Rancic asked Silverman to show off her clutch on the groan-inducing clutch cam, she proceeded to rifle through it to check out the goods inside. There was an America-celebrating phone case, but far more important was the reveal of Silverman’s vaporizer.

“This is, uh, my pot,” she said, unmoved. “My liquid pot.”

Ladies and gents, we’ve found the must-have accessory of the night.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Damn it is a slow monday in the 600


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2014)

Mine always got huge, 6 ft.+ .
I use 25 gal. root pouches.[/QUOTE]
thanks for the links to greenhouses @BobBitchen and @curious old fart . These are terrific ideas for me!
Yes @oldman60 those are 5's. DAmn u got 25 gallon!!! that's AWESOME! love to see some snapshots of those trees!!! I want mine to stay small with big buds.
I haven't sprayed them with any bug repellent and not sure what I should do...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2014)

Beers and ribs on the grill will do it to ya


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice work DAT, American weed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm chillaxin', had a turkey & cheese sammy, watching Pineapple Express, toking some Jack Flash (Jack Herer x (Super Skunk x Haze), about to snack on something before I sweep & mop the kitchen & dining room floors, and then the bathroom floors.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

Damn that BBQ ribs looks good! My gf has been working the afternoon shifts llately and she gets home at 10.. So I have to start dinner so late. I got a little black velvet tonight to keep me company though lol. I'm thinking of making a stromboli for dinner shortly. I got my library card today, it's been so long since I've been to one, was hoping to find some good horticulture books but had no luck. 

Got this book though. I forgot how much reading a good book puts you in another world


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3238498
> View attachment 3238500
> Mine always got huge, 6 ft.+ .
> I use 25 gal. root pouches.


thanks for the links to greenhouses @BobBitchen and @curious old fart . These are terrific ideas for me!
Yes @oldman60 those are 5's. DAmn u got 25 gallon!!! that's AWESOME! love to see some snapshots of those trees!!! I want mine to stay small with big buds.
I haven't sprayed them with any bug repellent and not sure what I should do...[/QUOTE]

You see about selling some of your work to High Times and other similar places


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2014)

thanks for the kind works @DoobieBrother ... @whodatnation thanks,feeling kinda patriotic lately. THis one goes out to all the honorable American veterans and to thecelebrate the legalization finally here in Washington State,,, my home town in sponsoring the Seattle Cannabis cup in a couple weeks!!! so im pretty excited.. . I got some dank growin in my tent too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2014)

@DoobieBrother , no I haven't thought about that. I have thought about really focusing on getting a really tight body of work together and getting a booth next year at the cannabis cup. Painting and drawings.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 25, 2014)

That is a great idea!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

That would be awesome Dr amber! I wish I could make the cup this year


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi. I check back here from time to time. Good to see the normies still around. I'm about to double my setup this winter. Think ill go big in the winter and small in the summer when electric is being used a lot.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

My electric bill was 280$ this month and I only have one light  the ac is what kills me, I hate pg&e electric so much grr


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow... You must be out west. I've heard you've had record hot weather. It hasn't been too bad around here lately but I still wanna go easy. Think my bill was around $250 with the ac running non stop, but who knows what you pay per kWh or whatever it is.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Wow... You must be out west. I've heard you've had record hot weather. It hasn't been too bad around here lately but I still wanna go easy.


Yup, you nailed it, nor cal, it's been pretty brutal weather but it's starting to cool down slowly, thank the Lord, when I lived in NY I prayed for summer, now, in CA, I pray for winter lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's my friends new song video release, pretty cool for some local small town NY kids


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

So here's what I like to call the 5 minute garbage stromboli.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 25, 2014)

Lurping lurking


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 25, 2014)

Check out the results on the fim job of my purple paralysis. It responded freakin awesome. Looks like 6+ tops. Slowest growing plant I've had in a while though. Hope there isn't something wrong with it


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3238498
> View attachment 3238500
> Mine always got huge, 6 ft.+ .
> I use 25 gal. root pouches.


thanks for the links to greenhouses @BobBitchen and @curious old fart . These are terrific ideas for me!
Yes @oldman60 those are 5's. DAmn u got 25 gallon!!! that's AWESOME! love to see some snapshots of those trees!!! I want mine to stay small with big buds.
I haven't sprayed them with any bug repellent and not sure what I should do...[/QUOTE]

Sorry Doc no pics, hell this is my first computer!
but anyway they finished at about 8 ft. and gave me
approx.12.5 oz's ea. (3 plants) yielded 38 oz.
I am digital retarded but I'm trying.


Nice looking Cindys'


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @DoobieBrother I have thought about really focusing on getting a really tight body together and getting a booth next year at the cannabis cup.


This is what Jig and I saw in Ambs post....... The girls already in good shape as far as I am concerned


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 26, 2014)

bekindbud said:


> Hello Club 600, I was wondering if its ok for me to post here and join the club.
> 
> I have a 25 watt light in a 1x1 grow space! Im hoping to yield an 1/8th. I am using no nutes. Do I have a chance?
> 
> ...


Who is this creep? Hahahaha

Peace
All


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2014)

Bloody spammers and trolls, haha....^^^^^


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> My electric bill was 280$ this month and I only have one light  the ac is what kills me, I hate pg&e electric so much grr



Better then mine went from 70 a month to 400


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2014)

FMILY!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 26, 2014)

Been a while FM..

Quick couple shots for cof

Extrema
 
 

Og larry


----------



## moondance (Aug 26, 2014)

Good Morning Lads Ladies and Lasses of the 600 Club. I hope everyone is doing the best they can, and staying positive, good things come from staying positive. Quick update I have been busy as heck and lazy too LOL. First little(Huge) girl today with the two fabulous colas is SnowDog f2, just f'in beautiful, and swelling by the day now.

In the rear with 4 main colas and tons of side branching is Satellite Cindy.  
Then we have the WW's coming up all around the other girls, kinda disappointed in the WW's from this breeder. Buds are nice and dense and potent but don's get anywhere near the buds currently on the SnowDog and Cindy. Thats okay though once these and the veg girls are done flowering out, around Febuary I can start popping my BB gear hehe I can't wait!!!


I hope everyone is happy, healthy and smoke it if ya got it! MD


----------



## Gs3000 (Aug 26, 2014)

Picture of my SBC Sour Bubble.Chernobyl @ 5 weeks flower.

Using 3 HPS 600 with XXXL Magnum Hoods
Nutrients - AN-
pH Perfect Connoisseur A&B 
Nirvana 
Overdrive
Bud Ignitor
Big Bud Bloom Booster
Wet Betty

Slimstar 8 and 6 bulb HO T5 fixtures
Sea Green, 
Nitrozime
pH Perfect® Sensi Grow 2-Part

a lot of other misc stuff


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2014)

DST said:


> This is what Jig and I saw in Ambs post....... The girls already in good shape as far as I am concerned


You know me too well D.

Got a new inspector, looks like I'll be able to build my building again. Yay, I guess.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Been a while FM..
> 
> Quick couple shots for cof
> 
> ...


They look good. You're going to be a happy camper shortly.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Aug 26, 2014)

My elec is in the $5-600 range year round  my grow is only using about 150 a month though, including the AC.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Who is this creep? Hahahaha
> 
> Peace
> All


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2014)

Just about to get the first rays of the day...


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 26, 2014)

Scratching my head around what to do when they start flowering 
 
Think ill trim down take a few clones.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2014)

And their day begins...
No clouds, and should be getting to 95f (35c).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2014)

LOL! that does sound not like what I meant.lol
HEY BKB, what the hell, what is going down man?
I was just thinkin about Big Bertha the other day. That was a TOTALLY Wicked grow!!
insane. I know you must have something AMAZING growin on right now. ITs great to see you and do you know whats up with BC99.. I got his Cindy99 going strong . please tell him hello I miss him and love him!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

Lookin good @moondance and @Gs3000 dank buds!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

Good morning yall. 

As I stumbled into the grow room this morning to make sure nothing was killed during my drunken stooper from the black velvet shots and agent Orange bong rips last night, much to my surprise, my tangilope clones have rooted!!!! Stoked!! Very easy plant to clone, 6.5 days from cut to root, can't complain about that  (except I thought it would take 10 days so now I have to get my ass in gear and start nute shopping lol)


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 26, 2014)

GSC...mmmmmmm...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

No effin' way, that is AWESOME! I had the gsc candy bars a while back and the gsc thin mint ice cream. So good. 


Dezracer said:


> GSC...mmmmmmm...


----------



## Stompromper (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue Pits
sorry, phone camera...

ffs, 1 pic at a time snore off....


----------



## Stompromper (Aug 26, 2014)

Oops dunno what happened there stupid phone..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys been a day or two, finally got around to checking my girls. I've never grown one before but man these Sativa's really do know how to stretch. It seems like everyday it's 3-4 inches taller. I also wanna say that's to you guys that told me to wait a few more weeks as I can already see them starting to plump up. Enough talk more pictures.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2014)

bc99 is doing good. Living life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2014)

late night or early morning fic part

dog and then psychosis


----------



## Gs3000 (Aug 26, 2014)

SBC and Atomic Shiva


----------



## Gs3000 (Aug 26, 2014)

Atomic Shiva and SBC and NWA and SBC mother Nwa Mother and the next Batch


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Is he really serious?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2014)

I went to the sex store and got me some "male enhancement" powder that I expect GREAT things from...
...GREAT things...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Iv tried those hot shot strips years ago, didn't work for me. They are pretty toxic and are not recommended for in closed areas due to health risks.


Yet I see alot of rooms onh ere with them. It's meant for like warehouses and garages.

Not places with food or children....hmmmm

Lets put it on the shit we smoke!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Haha your funny Doobie
Hydro i would cut them back and in two weeks you will never know you did it.
 honeybee #1 hanging out on the door  some basil i cut today


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2014)

*What does YOUR state buy most on eBay? Map reveals how New Yorkers are searching for weapons while North Carolina can't get enough baby products *

*From Oregon's surveillance equipment to Delaware's robotic vacuums, this map shows what sells the most where*
By MailOnline Reporter

Published: 11:12 EST, 26 August 2014 | Updated: 14:09 EST, 26 August 2014


 
*335* shares
45

View comments

Have you ever wondered what people in your home state buy the most?

The data analysts at eBay put together an incredible map of the 50 states showing what types of products are purchased in each state most often.

The list was compiled between 2013 and 2014 and adjusted for population.

Despite its tough gun laws, New York bought more firearms and supplies than any other type of product.

In California, the most popular products were in high-end women's apparel and accessories.








+3

This map, compiled by eBay, shows what items are most popular in each of the 50 states



Some states played right down to stereotypes.

Texas, for example, topped its list with tactical and hunting goods.

In New Jersey, the most purchased item is men's fragrances.


What I found interesting was that the main ebay purchase in Colorado was hydroponic supplies....see what legalization does.









+3

eBay data analysts compiled the list between 2013 and 2014 and adjusted it for population




But others were surprises.

The tranquil people of Oregon, for example, were most eager to purchase surveillance equipment.

In Delaware, folks couldn't get enough of robotic vacuums.











Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2734871/Pictured-What-state-buys-eBay.html#ixzz3BYKNiYi0
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn that really puts things in perspective. Hydroponic products is where the real money is at.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2014)

the ones who got rich in the California gold rush were the ones who sold the mining supplies.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2014)

they are slowly starting to list the benefits of mj...

  
*  States allowing medical marijuana have lower opioid death rates: study *
The 13 states allowing medical marijuana from 1999 to 2010 showed fewer overdoses and deaths from Vicodin, OxyContin and other similar drugs. 


cof

notice the stalks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yet I see alot of rooms onh ere with them. It's meant for like warehouses and garages.
> 
> Not places with food or children....hmmmm
> 
> Lets put it on the shit we smoke!!


Yeah, it's definitely a last resort kind of thing, but the main ingredient that is in hot shots is used for agriculture, so if you have ever eaten veggies from a store, then you've already ingested it. I would only use them if it's absolutely necessary, the chemicals have a short half life and wash off with water air and time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a last resort kind of thing, but the main ingredient that is in hot shots is used for agriculture, so if you have ever eaten veggies from a store, then you've already ingested it. I would only use them if it's absolutely necessary, the chemicals have a short half life and wash off with water air and time


Do not use indoors. It will migrate and cause health problems with pets and children first, before the adults....and it's not effective.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2014)

got the DOG HOUSE ready for lift off... WHOO HOO !!!!!!!!
all 6 popped and looking real gooood.
ESPECIallY THE S1 fatty, now that bitch has some serious bark. oh yeah. this is going to be SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may be going to hell in a bucket but at least im enjoying the ride.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Do not use indoors. It will migrate and cause health problems with pets and children first, before the adults....and it's not effective.
> 
> 
> cof


I couldn't agree more, never use them if you have pets or kids in the same building as the grow room, no need to take chances! I used one once, it worked well, but this was after a really bad mote infestation and the only option was burning my grow room with every thing in it or the hot shot, I got lucky and it worked, but this was years ago on the east coast. I doubt they'd work as well on the west coast where people have bred the meanest mites ever. That's why pesticides should not be used over and over, or the bugs get immune and then there will be nothing left to combat then.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3239464
> got the DOG HOUSE ready for lift off... WHOO HOO !!!!!!!!
> all 6 popped and looking real gooood.
> ESPECIallY THE S1 fatty, now that bitch has some serious bark. oh yeah. this is going to be SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may be going to hell in a bucket but at least im enjoying the ride.


Love the aliens!! You need these in there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Took some crap out and sprayed again. I got the light mover up but i am missing one of the to pulleys so i will find it tomorrow


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2014)

Haha dude the UFO museum in Roswell,,, what a trip! 

Saw this there, St. Louis cathedral in New Orleans.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2014)

Putting in work I see, doc. Good shiz!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Haha dude the UFO museum in Roswell,,, what a trip!
> 
> Saw this there, St. Louis cathedral in New Orleans.


Hell yeah! I stopped in there last year on a cross country road trip! The whole town is plastered with alien stuff, even the McDonald's! It was awesome but iI didn't think it would have been so tourist attraction like. But cool none the less!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 26, 2014)

If anyone here hasn't done a coast to coast trip yet with your bf or gf, I recommend it! So much awesome quality time. 7500 mile trip from NY to CA and back to NY and I would do it again and again, just make sure you plan out where you need to stop for the night because driving around in the middle of no where trying to find a hotel sucks lol. But iit's so fun. When I moved to California after the road trip, we drove back here  12000 miles in 4 months, it may sound crazy, but I loved it


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Done it twice in the last 5 years. I totally agree


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

All breeders boutique( deep bluexliver,fireball n cheese surprise) n one female lsd... Not under my 600 yet, still veging under a 400w mh


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon, good evening, and good morning, depending on when and where you are reading this.

That's all

DST


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Ireland...Not so good a morning


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone for the icebucket challenge?.....ouch. 

slightly better size....had to go and buy some bags as well as I ran out, fuk me 20 euro for 6 bags of ice (big windaes that shop!)

Time to bust out the bb washing machine bb

Started off with some Fireballs trim. Recently I have just frozen my trim straight from cutting from the plant (no dry). I've been getting really green water with my ice which is effecting the final product. So I dried a load and have ran both. The fireballs was frozen wet.

anyone for tea?

a bit green for my liking (this is the 70ish bag).

So, here's the first runs water with the dried dog material.



Not so green I think I'll be drying my trim again from now on....more pics of the hash after one days drying.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ireland...Not so good a morning


Lovely morning here....makes a change from the pish raininees we have had over the last week plus...

Here's some of the hash today

this is the 37micron bag from the dried dog>


Fireballs>>


Dog 2nd run>

Dog first run
 
Still got some of that pricey ice left, lol....but got to go collect the Yin from day care now so not sure if I'll run more through the bags today or not....probably not.

Toodlepip....

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2014)

fire one up and keep your spouse......

* Could smoking marijuana be GOOD for a relationship? Less domestic violence found among married couples who use drug, study claims *
   Researchers at the University at Buffalo in New York, studied the effects of smoking marijuana and if it led to violence, in the first nine years of marriage


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dst i want to hang out at your place today


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 27, 2014)

Yummi yummi!
Looks awesome. Bout the green water. Dont you spray your collected hash with clean water while it is still in the bag?
Get all that nasty green water of before it dries.. Makes a huge taste difference!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Done it twice in the last 5 years. I totally agree


Sounds like a great time! I am ready to do LA to LA


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2014)

Me and the wife drove from LA to Shreveport to Phili. Then back across the 40. Took us about 7 days. I smoked in every state we drove through.



Dr.D81 said:


> Dst i want to hang out at your place today


Haha... I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello my brothers and sister day 46 of flower things are going well  they are starting to fill out and add all there weight happy days still got 3 more weeks of flower!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> If anyone here hasn't done a coast to coast trip yet with your bf or gf, I recommend it! So much awesome quality time. 7500 mile trip from NY to CA and back to NY and I would do it again and again, just make sure you plan out where you need to stop for the night because driving around in the middle of no where trying to find a hotel sucks lol. But iit's so fun. When I moved to California after the road trip, we drove back here  12000 miles in 4 months, it may sound crazy, but I loved it


I have made that trip many of times while in my younger days following bands all over the country. My longest stretch was 6 months before coming home for awhile. I would love to do it again and just might if the Dead do a 50 year anniversary tour next year. 

Here's the only girl I have outside right now. 
And here's a beautiful BP in veg. I'm still deciding when to flower her.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got done replacing the broken muffler bracket with a much stronger one.
It's ugly, but it's heavy duty, and should help stop the muffler from vibrating too much.
I'll be adding two more straps to make sure it's not going anywhere.
Might even paint it.

Now, off to the dispensary!
Had a trip to the dentist for filling, and have to take amoxicillin for a leaky heart valve whenever I have a dental procedure.
Stuff makes me nauseous as heck, so I need some herbal remedy to soothe the tummy tum tum tum.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yummi yummi!
> Looks awesome. Bout the green water. Dont you spray your collected hash with clean water while it is still in the bag?
> Get all that nasty green water of before it dries.. Makes a huge taste difference!
> View attachment 3239645


yes, I do spray down with water, but I prefer seeing brownish water coming out of the hose rather than green. Even when spraying you still have leftover green I find. I tried soaking for 10 mins before running, I tried straight in the ice and water and run it, but still green.....not so with the dried material.

And guys, please feel free to pop by, you can babysit for me


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2014)

I found the same thing running fresh trim and buds, was not happy with it. I never did run anything frozen.

Less agitation helps for quality allot. Each batch I'd run for maybe 6min... As you know I had practically the same machine as you.

As is the case with allot of grow related stuff it can be strain dependent.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

The largest Matanuska Thunderfuck is showing a tiny female preflower with a nice little hairy pistil sticking out 

And the largest of the Berry Bubble looks about to let me know if a baby preflower is male or female (by tomorrow I should know).
 

Things are moving forward...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

And since I'm growing outside and have plenty of room for it, all males will be spearated and allowed to grow, their traits will be noted & recorded, and I'll be selectively splooging a branch from every female (clothes peg or tags zip-tied to the branches denoting the father) to get some good seeds from a mix of all genetics of the three.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

How far in on the females flowering life should I make with the fun-time sexy moves?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

21to 27 days


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

man D... That hash looks taaaaastY! I have been thinking for a while I need to just get a machine and do the ice hash. Have bags already. 


Maybe MO would have me out and show me how on his.  Should have a good chunk of trim in a few months to run.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

Is there a particular position I should use?

I was thinking of using "Raging Spider Monkey" with a change up to an "Albuquerque Sunrise Flip" and finishing up with a "Mule Carress" when she least expects it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I need to get some bags still. I am hopeing for a good out door harvest, and the octagon will be done and back to trimming


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother'' post: 10835971 said:


> Is there a particular position I should use?
> 
> I was thinking of using "Raging Spider Monkey" with a change up to an "Albuquerque Sunrise Flip" and finishing up with a "Mule Carress" when she least expects it.


That sounds like a saturday night around here


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 27, 2014)

I put the Fireball and Sour Cherry sprouts in cups last night.They looked like they stretched a little overnight so I lowered the light this morning. Thinking of getting a second LED light hung in the veg space too. Two of them end to end is just shy of four feet so I think they will light the 2x4 space really well. According to the labels on the units, it looks like they are 300 watts each (4 x 75 watt COB LEDs).


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

Im not positve but I would bet they are not pushing those cobs at 75w each... LOL I could be wrong but an amp meter on the cord would tell you.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, the are like 70 w each I think. As in the whole light is 70 w.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, the are like 70 w each I think.


each cob or the fixture total? 


I just looked up the spec sheet on the 151. It draws 150w. So two of those is 300w at the plug.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't know really... I read the numbers off the power supplies inside and someone who said they knew something said the whole fixture as in one box thing, one plug, one big metal light you would get in one box if you ordered it. That is something like 70 watts according to someone. How's that for rock solid information.

Buy a kill a watt and plug it in.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

They claim 150w draw per fixture at the plug. It COULD be lower but I doubt higher. shit... Now I want to meter one..LOL. 

I have been liking my DIY lights! I am for sure leaning towards replacing all grow lights with them.  

P.S> Jig... I wish I was hanging out with bubba today like that picture I sent yesterday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I want to build one 800 watt for my 28 x58 in flower cabinet


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - I like to hit the flowers as early as possible so the seeds can fully mature.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey everyone. I started a build thread on the DIY lights I have been doing just to see if I can help others. I will add to it but starting is the hardest part. Check it out if ya got interest. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-light-vero-18-economy-light.842794/#post-10836525


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

DST said:


> Anyone for the icebucket challenge?.....ouch.
> View attachment 3239559
> slightly better size....had to go and buy some bags as well as I ran out, fuk me 20 euro for 6 bags of ice (big windaes that shop!)
> View attachment 3239558
> ...


Is that an electric bubble hash machine? I love bubble but I've only made it with the bags and a spoon. Very interested in the machine now, how muchdoes one cost?


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 27, 2014)

The tag on the outside of the fixture is all lies then, lol. I have purchased two of the meters that work like a kill-a-watt and they both walked off. I know where one is but I'll never see it again, I'm sure. They're handy tools to have and I'd like to get another but don't have the cash right now. I'll get a meter on one at some point and then we'll know for sure. 300 watts seemed like quite a lot for the light it puts out, but what do I know?. I'm more likely to believe they're 75 watts per fixture.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

Its hard to say. Their website spec says 200w rated power per budboss151 but pulls 151watt. (Thus the name I believe) I would believe 150w. The 250w of white led I have going is BRIGHT.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Is that an electric bubble hash machine? I love bubble but I've only made it with the bags and a spoon. Very interested in the machine now, how muchdoes one cost?


That's a mini washing machine, they can be found everywhere on the net. I got my 10 gallon or so one for 80$.
Other companies re sell these things as "hash machines" for 200$+ and all they do is slap a sticker on them.


You'll need some bags if you don't have some already. I really like the all mesh bags.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

Another boring pic update from the back yard:

The female Matanuska Thunderfuck

 
  


And a preflower on the biggest Berry Bubble.
Can't tell yet if it's male or female....
Anyone else have a clue?

Looks kind of male-ish.

 


Gratuitous Under Canopy Views!!

 
 


Kind of a trippy one

 


Overhead view:

 


And a new parking spot for the scooter:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking good doobie. I would say that is a male too. Got another boring veg update to, but i am flipping friday. Then we can rock this thing


----------



## Figgy (Aug 27, 2014)

Good evening sixers. I have a few fem Dogs going right now. 
And tonight's bowl is layered consisting of a layer of flower, then kief, more flower, and topped with hash  I hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2014)

it's good that we have laws in the US against cruel and unusual punishment....

* Italian crook begs to be returned to prison after spending three months under house arrest with his wife *
   The 37-year-old father of three made the request to the Tor Bella Monaca police station in the east of Rome, Il Messaggero reported on Wednesday


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hahaha!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

OK - let's see if I can remember it all:

@DoobieBrother - Looks male. The TF looks amazing! The leaf structure looks like the Hindu Kush from the '80s. Why is the scooter banished? Is the wall finished yet?

@Dezracer and @SomeGuy - The Kessill H350 is named 350 because it puts out the equivalent of 350 watts of HID. The draw is rated at 90 watts and is more like 83. LEDs are ridiculously bright!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

When we hit our 20th anniversary I told Mrs Mo that if I had been in jail for murder I would be getting out by now. She didn't think it was funny


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> That's a mini washing machine, they can be found everywhere on the net. I got my 10 gallon or so one for 80$.
> Other companies re sell these things as "hash machines" for 200$+ and all they do is slap a sticker on them.
> 
> 
> You'll need some bags if you don't have some already. I really like the all mesh bags.


Are they the same thing? I've heard about washing machine hash but never knew it was literally a washing machine lol. That's awesome. Which one would you recommend? The hash machines are expensive as hell compared to the regular mini machines, do they work the same way? I have some bags but they are wicked old and pretty beat up now, I should probably get some new ones at some point. If I get a machine could you give me some tips? I have only made it using blood sweat and tears (aka a wooden spoon and churning for hours lol) and that's pretty much the reason I don't make it very often anymore.ThE machine would be so great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking good @Dr.D81 and @DoobieBrother ! I think that's a male preflower as well, but I suck at determining sex from preflowers, I always wait til I see hairs lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> OK - let's see if I can remember it all:
> 
> @DoobieBrother - Looks male. The TF looks amazing! The leaf structure looks like the Hindu Kush from the '80s. Why is the scooter banished? Is the wall finished yet?
> 
> @Dezracer and @SomeGuy - The Kessill H350 is named 350 because it puts out the equivalent of 350 watts of HID. The draw is rated at 90 watts and is more like 83. LEDs are ridiculously bright!


Just moved the scoot to the back patio to make some room in the garage.
Now I feel like Batman, riding his trusty, flame-spewing batcycle out of his hidden batcave to rid Gotham of criminals everywhere...

It's not the scooter the 600 wants...
... it's the scooter the 600 deserves.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks alpha cant wait to fower this bitch


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> OK - let's see if I can remember it all:
> 
> @DoobieBrother - Looks male. The TF looks amazing! The leaf structure looks like the Hindu Kush from the '80s. Why is the scooter banished? Is the wall finished yet?
> 
> @Dezracer and @SomeGuy - The Kessill H350 is named 350 because it puts out the equivalent of 350 watts of HID. The draw is rated at 90 watts and is more like 83. LEDs are ridiculously bright!


Definite Kush ancestry. When they don't hermie, they produce amazingly powerful smoke.
Peppery/cinnamon/pine/mint/citrus/fuel smells.... heavy hitting creeper that makes your eyelids droop and dry out.... mmm.....
... 1984 all over again.....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey doob... do you ever check your email?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2014)

Bubblebag dude on ebay has the washer, bags and video...washer is $79.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUBBLE-ICE-BAG-MACHINE-BUBBLE-ICE-NOW-FREE-BUBBLE-ICE-MAGIC-/261043661682?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3cc76a2b72


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

Hell yeah that should be fun! Vert grows intrigue me, I've always wanted to give one a shot some time, so much better use of space for sure 


Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks alpha cant wait to fower this bitch


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey doob... do you ever check your email?


What is this... "ee-mayl" thing you write of!?!?

g-mail: not too often, though it alerts me whenever I'm logged into youtube or google.
yahoo: more often, just to check on junk mail accumulation.
on RIU: when I remember to (about once a month or more, or less). 

I am a horrible e-mail person


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome that's the one I think I was just looking at! I have no idea why I was imagining a huge washing machine when my friend told me about them, that's the only reason I never looked into it more was because I was expecting a huge machine. This will save me so much time, I swear I've slipped a disc in my back making it the old fashioned way lol


curious old fart said:


> Bubblebag dude on ebay has the washer, bags and video...washer is $79.99
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUBBLE-ICE-BAG-MACHINE-BUBBLE-ICE-NOW-FREE-BUBBLE-ICE-MAGIC-/261043661682?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3cc76a2b72
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

So I was brainstorming today about how nothing in my grow room is interchangeable. I want to be able to move clones to a DWC veg unit (something I'll build out of a tote) and then be able to transfer the veg plants to my ebb n flow buckets. So I decided I am going to make new net pot lids and use 6" net pots for everything . Simple fix to a annoying problem. I'll be able to go from cuttings to the veg unit and veg clones in 6" net pots while my flower tent is flowering, allowing me to have fully vegged plants by harvest time, then transfer the 6" pots directly in to the lids of the ebb system buckets with zero shock. I feel like I'm getting more organized by the day


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2014)

it's a learning curve. We're always looking for new ways to improve yield and to make growing easier.

Bubble Tips
If you will use a seperate 5 gallon bucket for each bag, yield is better and easier. Cut the bottom out of the top 4 buckets.

I run each bubble run three times to get all the trichs....I use it for making cannabutter for cookies.
Clean out between each run to keep the bags from clogging.
The ice is in the work bag with the trim. The sharper the edges, the bigger the yield. 


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

@AlphaPhase - Check out the Frenchy Cannoli thread. I posted a section in there where I modified my machine.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

@Mohican awesome man, thanks! I'll check it out, I had to bookmark the thread, there's alot of pages to flip through


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 27, 2014)

So after looking at my cutting roots, I noticed one of the stem looked funny. Then I realized it was mushy  the clone looks healthy up top so I recut the stem in hopes it'll survive. 

I need 9 clones and I took 10 cuts. 7 have roots, one has root bumps, one had a mushy stem and one hasn't had any progress :/ 

Why would 1 clone get a mushy stem but look healthy? Do embolisms cause this? I haven't lost a clone in a long time *sigh* hopefully the other 2 pull through and root soon or I'll only have 7 grr

The zoomed in picture is of the stem rot clone, it looks OK, I don't understand what happened


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2014)

Alphaphase, whodat and cof have pretty much answered your questions. Mini washing machines can be bought from caravan and camping supply shops, as well. (sometimes good deals to be had). Like whodat said, around 6mins (Depending on amount of trim). I run for around 9 minutes actually. I know cof mentioned sharpness in the ice, according to Frenchie it doesn't actually matter, it's more to do with the level of coldness in the mix. Water is the enemy, so the trichs need to be in that as little as possible. There are a few specific threads on riu, check out either user: Matt Rize (sp) or Frenchy.....I make slabs of ice because they end to melt slower than shop bought ice cubes. I dry my hash in the fridge (low RH).

Photo day at Kindergarten today (or should I say, Kinderdagverblijf/kinderopvang!) Should be fun....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks @DST

I appreciate the help! I've heard of Matt rize, I've heard of him through instagram, he makes some serious awesome concentrates!! I will definitely check out both frenchy and his threads.

Hope your little one has a awesome first kindergaderteinag day!! Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have made that trip many of times while in my younger days following bands all over the country. My longest stretch was 6 months before coming home for awhile. I would love to do it again and just might if the Dead do a 50 year anniversary tour next year.
> 
> Here's the only girl I have outside right now.View attachment 3239800
> And here's a beautiful BP in veg. I'm still deciding when to flower her.View attachment 3239802


Since it's throw back Thursday, I remembered you mentioned the dead, so here I am in all my gd glory like 5 or so yrs ago. Awesome band and still my favorite shirt lol


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2014)

It was just a group photo day, he's been there since he was around 4 months when mom had to go back to work. I don't normally drop him off but went this morning....interesting to see the parents of the kids you see everyday.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2014)

We've been thinking of sending little girl to a day care, so she can hang out with some other kids. She loves being with other little ones. I feel a bit bad keeping her all to myself most of the time.

Picture day sounds like fun.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2014)

Two things it gives you mate, 1/ a lot more free time, and 2/ lots of illness, lol. But helps them build up their immune system, and the benefits of socialising with other Yins is great. I have had two banging colds since he started, this one has been with me near 2 weeks and just stays at this annoying little level that requires you to blow your nose every 15 minutes Worse thing is, it just makes being stoned a bit fuzzy...but fuk it, like my good biz partner says, "go rabbit hunting, smoke it out kiddo!"


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 28, 2014)

I remember when


AlphaPhase said:


> Since it's throw back Thursday, I remembered you mentioned the dead, so here I am in all my gd glory like 5 or so yrs ago. Awesome band and still my favorite shirt lol


I had throw back monday after fighting with the gf. I went to my buddies house and ate a bunch of L while listening to working mans dead and Euro '72 on original vinyl, can't forget the 2 black sabbath albums also. I love all music, but vinyl is the way these were supposed to be heard. Here's my favorite dead memorabilia I have now. I lost a whole bunch when my house burned down, including every dead shirt I accumulated over 22 years.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2014)

Just about to hit 14 days "bloei" The old Moma dog is about 6 foot (over 7 with the pot)




yes, I know, I still need to clean the tubes, lol. But I gave the girls another foliar feed the other night so didn't see the point (that's my excuse and I am sticking to it). No more foliar feed now though, so no more excuses......





Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2014)

Junglish as always. Would love to have a tarzan swing around there as a mini person.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 28, 2014)

I didn't veg mine long enough to get that tall, luckily. If I had two cooltubes running I'd be thinking differently but for a single cooltube, I think I hit it almost perfect. The tops of my plants are all sitting between 5-6' from the floor. My pots are on blocks though so the plants are about a foot off the floor.

Your shiz looks real pro DST. Nice work.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Junglish as always. Would love to have a tarzan swing around there as a mini person.


But your faithull chimp companion's name would be "Cheeba" instead of "Cheeta", no?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2014)

Ninja shot from through the shelf:


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2014)

a scan of the news shows more positive articles about our beloved mj

* Could smoking marijuana be GOOD for your memory? Tiny amounts of a compound found in cannabis 'could help delay the progression of Alzheimer's disease' *
   Florida researchers found the compound THC found in marijuana decreased the levels of amyloid beta - one of the factors that leads to Alzheimer's - in the brain.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I remember when
> 
> I had throw back monday after fighting with the gf. I went to my buddies house and ate a bunch of L while listening to working mans dead and Euro '72 on original vinyl, can't forget the 2 black sabbath albums also. I love all music, but vinyl is the way these were supposed to be heard. Here's my favorite dead memorabilia I have now. I lost a whole bunch when my house burned down, including every dead shirt I accumulated over 22 years.View attachment 3240510


Dang, I'm sorry to hear about the fire  that sucks, I wouldn't know what to do or where to go if that happened *sigh*


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> a scan of the news shows more positive articles about our beloved mj
> 
> * Could smoking marijuana be GOOD for your memory? Tiny amounts of a compound found in cannabis 'could help delay the progression of Alzheimer's disease' *
> Florida researchers found the compound THC found in marijuana decreased the levels of amyloid beta - one of the factors that leads to Alzheimer's - in the brain.
> ...


This is good to hear, my nana had alzhiemers, it was so strange, one second we would be talking and then she had no idea who I was and yelled at me. I'm not sure if it runs in the family or is inherited, but that is great news


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 28, 2014)

M1 X bmf x extrema on right


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 28, 2014)

extrema X Mexican on the left


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just cut bp#6 and the buds are plenty hard under the leds. #2 has till sundayish and it will come down. The rest have a week or two left depending on which one


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Candygram


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2014)

Landshark...

(and if you laughed at that, then you are old...)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a mushy stem on a cutting in a bubble clone that survived? I cut the mushy part off yesterday and now the stem has root bumps, will it survive some how? It looks fine now, but is that problem that can spread to the other clones?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2014)

Just something went wrong in the cutting process.
The plant decided to damp off (and commit suicide).
If it's rooting fine now, it was just a fluke that it damped off.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

I added an air stone to my cloning tub yesterday. Had good results with out it, but it cant hurt


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> *What does YOUR state buy most on eBay? Map reveals how New Yorkers are searching for weapons while North Carolina can't get enough baby products *
> 
> *From Oregon's surveillance equipment to Delaware's robotic vacuums, this map shows what sells the most where*
> By MailOnline Reporter
> ...


Us New Yorker's don't have a lot of guns, just enough to keep 
us safe(lol) besides you can't buy guns on e-bay just supplies.
I just ordered some new ballasts today, giving Galaxy a try.
Any input?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2014)

Two last photos of green before I go off to meet my maker riding a 1950's-era ferris wheel with the wife at the Oregon State Fair in the next hour...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha Good luck with that! You should try some of the rides at the small village beer fest in Germany


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 28, 2014)

OK, thanks doobie, that puts me at ease. 


DoobieBrother said:


> Just something went wrong in the cutting process.
> The plant decided to damp off (and commit suicide).
> If it's rooting fine now, it was just a fluke that it damped off.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey guys just a lil update. No porn yet as the seedlings are at my friends until I get the room done.

Been busy as hell getting ready for the big day!

Anyways a few shots from a few days ago. Hopefully after the wedding I can show off the whole thing.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2014)

it appears that Australia is taking another look at mj...

* Now marijuana could be used to TREAT and PREVENT schizophrenia, as the Government faces increasing pressure to legalise cannabis for medicinal use. *
  
A compound found in Marijuana could soon be tested on young Australians to prevent and treat psychosis and schizophrenia.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Has anyone gotten a mushy stem on a cutting in a bubble clone that survived? I cut the mushy part off yesterday and now the stem has root bumps, will it survive some how? It looks fine now, but is that problem that can spread to the other clones?


Good question.
As Doob said, something prob went wrong in the cutting process.
I've had great results making cuts with stems submerged in a rooting solution to keep any air out of the stem opening, and letting them sit like that for a good 10min.

I'd write more and post links if I had a something other than a phone, but for now that's all I can handle.

On that note  yesterday booked my flight back home to pick up my girlfriend to make the road trip back out here,,, I will have a computer again  haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hell yea man! Will be good to have your music post again. You have any good word from our friend?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Are you moving out here permanently?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2014)

No word yet doc.

Mo, been living and working out here since June, no plans to bounce any time soon 

Edit: nothing's permanent of course.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

If i can get this job i am working on. I may be up there in an artisan woodshop in a year or two


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

I could see you making some killer stuff with redwood stumps and driftwood


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2014)

Go for it, Cali is amazing,,, lots of wood working out here too!

Haha mo said it... It's wild the material people work with out here. Kinda sad sometimes actually. 
#treehuggerinme


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Red wood stumps are great! I was talking about the amount of artisan shops out there today and i built this to move with me. It will flip tomorrow


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Driftwood and old stumps are OK. Don't cut down any living ones!

Have you been on the 101 and driven through the redwoods?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have never been west of TX


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Or north of Indiana University


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2014)

No likey doc! 

The 101 up north is my backyard now  so beautiful. Like ancient blades of grass, from a twisted perspective that is.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have an adventures spirit so i have been a lot of places but that video had some amazing spots on it


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


>


Hahahahaha too perfect.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Driftwood and old stumps are OK. Don't cut down any living ones!
> 
> Have you been on the 101 and driven through the redwoods?


I love the redwoods, Avenue of the Giants. One of the best memories of my life over there

(can you spot alpha in the tree)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well i am going to hit the sack guys have a good one today.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2014)

Well. we survived...









Hope everyone has a good night/morning.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh!
I looked for a cannabis-related booth, but all I found was this:

"What kind is it, man?"

"That? That's _Michoacan_, maaan! That's *Mexican*!"


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2014)

Never been to see the Redwoods (never been to the US), but I have been on the most Southern tip of the African continent, watching two of the world biggest Oceans collide

Those trees are really something!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2014)

got my A team van stuck in that big square hole they cut out of a redwood, had to back the thing up into the tree to take the photo hahaha great place.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2014)

So the Blue Pits are looking almost perfect, nice dark bluish leaves as well. The only thing letting them down (sorry for the phone pics, I never take my camera down to the spot). is that I sprayed them in a para state for PM (they were out in the greenhouse when thethingfromunderthegreenhouse started spitting out spours everywhere). Anyway, they are fine, but that dam Bayer PM spray (which worked really well on the ones I have outside in the greenhouse) leaves a stain on the leaves. Anyway, I gave the Blue Pits a foliar feed and watered and they are al having a partying in there. Also added 5 little yins to take up and empty space - give em a few days veg then stick them in 3.5litre pots to flower. Flipping within the next week.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2014)

DST, 
It's a beautiful thing you do.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's some pics taken this morning of some flowers. These girls are almost 5 weeks into 12/12.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 29, 2014)

I've got some LED veg pr0n too, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2014)

Took a visit to my buddies garden.

Sometimes you need to stop and smell the "roses" 

 


Mind you these are 200 gallon containers! Big roots big plants.
 


Strawberry diesel.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wish I had a few of those "roses" in my yard...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2014)

DAMN @whodatnation. That is an incredible TREE! man I love to grow something like that one day. lookin LOVELY @DST !!! killin it as ususal @Dezracer , those look like they smell amazing!
Happy Labor Day weekend 600erz!
one more week till the Cannablisss CUP!! WHOO HOO!!!!!
hope to see ya 'll there!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2014)

Happy Labor Day weekend to you, DAT!

And hope everyone has a safe but fun weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2014)

PEACE!!!! The best light to paint this in is my 600 watt MH. LIGHT IT UP!!!!!!!damn SLH cindy99


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Took a visit to my buddies garden.
> 
> Sometimes you need to stop and smell the "roses"
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! That's more soil than I have in my whole room.
Nice!!! I repeat, Nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 29, 2014)

Quick update on the outdoor grow:

These three Berry Bubble in the front are confirmed males:




These six ([email protected] Berry Bubble, [email protected] Matanuska Thunderfuck) are not showing gender yet:




And these are all confirmed females!
[email protected] Berry Bubble
[email protected] Matanuska Thunderfuck
[email protected] Dog S1




(males are segregated, and will be watched like a hawk for pollen harvesting purposes)




Anything beyond this is pure gravy...
... and chips...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 29, 2014)

I love sitting on my front porch and watch it storm..

Awesome start to the holiday weekend. I was just gifted an oz. good times good times.

Hopefully we can get the seizures to stop!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Quick update on the outdoor grow:
> 
> These three Berry Bubble in the front are confirmed males:
> 
> ...


I've said it before, but it IS a beautiful thing you do doobiebrother.
 Enjoy your labors all weekend!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy labor day weekend yall. Have fun


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2014)

Big flea market sale today. Come on down and get some good stuff haha. Wish us luck.

And a happy weekend to all yall.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 30, 2014)

Exo cheese under 380watts of white led. effing brilliant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

Have fun jig i love those things. Hope all have a safe one


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

That is STICKY!
Drip, drip, drip
Everyone have a glorious weekend.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2014)

Fireballs, Dinachem, Power Kush, & LaCon


 
Dinachem vegging, 
Chocolate Rain seedlings fighting for light

 bob


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

They look bitchen good!
Nice buddage.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 30, 2014)

I spent 2 hours hauling everything out of my shed for a cleaning and repotted my veg girls. There's 2 dog clones and the rest are from seeds, 6 dogs, 4 sour cherry, 1 ogxcj, 1 cannalope kush, and 1 dutch passion. They all have been topped several times all ready. Here's my older boxer enjoying the left overs from my gardening.

And this mornings wake and bake,dog oil on dog


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

I am still scraping bluepit oil


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

Not much but i only had a tuch of everclear. I need t get some more i have a bunch needs a sec wash still and all the bluepits will be done soon


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 30, 2014)

Giggles, Is the wedding this weekend? If so, good luck!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

It is good though just burned 4 pieces of toast


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 30, 2014)

We have finished Papakush6's new vertical room and got the rest of his grow space sorted out and cleaned up. IT is all looking really good now and today his vegging clones are going into 3 gal containers to veg under a 600 for the next few weeks. My clones will stay over there and in their small containers until I can get the other LED fixture hung. I don't think the one is enough for the 2x4 veg space I have to work with right now so I'm going to hang them end to end. they are 22" long each so it should work out great. My new hangers should get dropped off today so hopefully this weekend I can get the light hung.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

Outdoor pron for your weekend enjoyment 

Shemale (Mulanje x Jilly Bean):








Jesus OG reveg bush:






Quantum Kush:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 30, 2014)

did I already tell yall? I been growing organic and my plants looed find but I had figured I would just give them a lil boost so idid 1/4 recommended dose on some miracle grow I ad laying around and it burnt my plants .. I guess that means they were already getting max nutrients threw the soil..?
cause I do the whole living soil thing.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 30, 2014)

planted smelly cherry today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

I planted 3 fireballs f3 today and 3 goji f2 yesterday


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not much but i only had a tuch of everclear. I need t get some more i have a bunch needs a sec wash still and all the bluepits will be done soonView attachment 3242158


SWEEEEET!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 30, 2014)

@4 weeks. Cherry pie. 
  
Pre 98 bubbe 
Chemdog #4 
Outdoor mk ultra I chopped a couple days ago. Reveg leafy thing.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2014)

supchaka said:


> @4 weeks. Cherry pie.
> View attachment 3242319 View attachment 3242320
> Pre 98 bubbeView attachment 3242321
> Chemdog #4View attachment 3242322
> Outdoor mk ultra I chopped a couple days ago. Reveg leafy thing. View attachment 3242323



Jealous of your cuts, all beauties !! Fqin beauties !!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2014)

dababydroman said:


> did I already tell yall? I been growing organic and my plants looed find but I had figured I would just give them a lil boost so idid 1/4 recommended dose on some miracle grow I ad laying around and it burnt my plants .. I guess that means they were already getting max nutrients threw the soil..?
> cause I do the whole living soil thing.



Where they young plants? 1/4 strength sounds fine,,, I'm guessing you are right in your assumption.

Don't fix it if it ain't broke eh?!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I spent 2 hours hauling everything out of my shed for a cleaning and repotted my veg girls. There's 2 dog clones and the rest are from seeds, 6 dogs, 4 sour cherry, 1 ogxcj, 1 cannalope kush, and 1 dutch passion. They all have been topped several times all ready.View attachment 3242137 Here's my older boxer enjoying the left overs from my gardening.View attachment 3242138
> 
> And this mornings wake and bake,dog oil on dog View attachment 3242139


Jimmer I have a 11 year old pit that keeps my trim room floor clean.
I need a F-in digital camera and learn how to use the damn thing. It's
too damn hard to shove the 35mm pics into my computer.(I told you I was
digitally retarded) Actually I'm a retired lithographic photographer.
Your dog is so sweet.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

I was a photographer when i lived in GA. I have posted some of my pics on here i will get on the computer and put some on for you


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Cool, I always like to see work.
I did 4color and duotone work as well as line shooting.
I used a 58" Log-e Robertson camera but mostly shot
30x40 format.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

Cool i have made and shot a pin hole camera but that is the only real large format i have done. I shot a lot of 35mm slides, and then went digital.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool i have made and shot a pin hole camera but that is the only real large format i have done. I shot a lot of 35mm slides, and then went digital.


I wish I had the opportunity to learn digital format it would have made
life so much easier. I spent 25 years in the camera - pre-press rooms
15 years before that as a lithographic pressman.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 30, 2014)

I grew up running around print shops, as my dad was a printer. I'm not sure what kind of printer he was, but he made all sorts of things from fliers and information booklets, to Cooperstown baseball hall of fame stuff and poster. I loved hanging out at the shop, there was also a wood working shop in the same building  good memories 

Here's some karma genetics gear I have started, 24k white gold and Sour power Biker. Really stoked to run these. Frosty little seedlings they are. 

Also, does anyone know how long I can keep trim in the fridge?I want to make bubble with it bhbut haven't gotten the equipment yet, a friend said keep it frozen or in the fridge? It's dry and cured


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2014)

I've had a bag of trim sitting around for over 2 years now. One of these days I'll make some hash with it.

Made over $250 at the sale. Sold my guitar, but no one bought the golf clubs or snowboard.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2014)

Now they are wrapping buildings with pictures!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I grew up running around print shops, as my dad was a printer. I'm not sure what kind of printer he was, but he made all sorts of things from fliers and information booklets, to Cooperstown baseball hall of fame stuff and poster. I loved hanging out at the shop, there was also a wood working shop in the same building  good memories
> 
> Here's some karma genetics gear I have started, 24k white gold and Sour power Biker. Really stoked to run these. Frosty little seedlings they are.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how long I can keep trim in the fridge?I want to make bubble with it bhbut haven't gotten the equipment yet, a friend said keep it frozen or in the fridge? It's dry and cured


Beautiful plants, keep the pics coming.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3242483


Nice, I see those birds at my brothers house on the eastern shore of MD.
I like the autumn shot that's a classic!
I hope you haven't stopped snapping.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

That is my son


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I've had a bag of trim sitting around for over 2 years now. One of these days I'll make some hash with it.


I have bubble bags! Just no machine. Also have a dry sift screen. Hash is fun.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I've had a bag of trim sitting around for over 2 years now. One of these days I'll make some hash with it.
> 
> Made over $250 at the sale. Sold my guitar, but no one bought the golf clubs or snowboard.


Sitting around or frozen?

Wouldnt it be all nasty?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is my son


I had a feeling that was your son, I felt a lot of love in that shot it makes it very
special. 
Great shot, great subject equal great picture!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I grew up running around print shops, as my dad was a printer. I'm not sure what kind of printer he was, but he made all sorts of things from fliers and information booklets, to Cooperstown baseball hall of fame stuff and poster. I loved hanging out at the shop, there was also a wood working shop in the same building  good memories
> 
> Here's some karma genetics gear I have started, 24k white gold and Sour power Biker. Really stoked to run these. Frosty little seedlings they are.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how long I can keep trim in the fridge?I want to make bubble with it bhbut haven't gotten the equipment yet, a friend said keep it frozen or in the fridge? It's dry and cured


Cool, 
I've only been a member a short time but have connected with more people
in a few weeks than in the 9 years since I was disabled.
I miss the smell of a print shop if that sounds weird ?
I spent a total of 45 years in printing, started when I was just big enough to 
put away hand set type but I guess that is ageing myself.
On another note I've kept trim for 2 yrs. just packed in mason jars and kept
in a light tight cabinet.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys I'm looking for some outrageous beans for my next grow
my S.A.D. is coming down soon, any suggestions for a Indica dom.?
I have a straight soil grow with 4/600 watt hid in a 8x8 room.
I'm also using 15 gal. root pouches.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bluepit frome BB


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 30, 2014)

What's wierd is I was going to say the exact same thing! I love the smell of the print shop, the smell of paper and ink, the loud presses and paper cutters. To this day I still mention to my dad how I miss the smell. He worked there for 22 years and the business was bought out about 10 years ago and then they shut it down *sigh*

I'm new here too, I'm glad I found this thread, there's so many people to relate to and it's really amazing how much people we've never met have in common. It's great 


oldman60 said:


> Cool,
> I've only been a member a short time but have connected with more people
> in a few weeks than in the 9 years since I was disabled.
> I miss the smell of a print shop if that sounds weird ?
> ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 30, 2014)

Northern Lights and blueberry are some great indica dominant strains I love, also blue hash and California hash plant are top notch and fast flowering


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2014)

there are several good strains to be found here.....

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php

created by 600 members


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

Rep that shit BB has a lot of space in my garden. I am flipping that 2010 dog now and the rest of the clones i was given


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> What's wierd is I was going to say the exact same thing! I love the smell of the print shop, the smell of paper and ink, the loud presses and paper cutters. To this day I still mention to my dad how I miss the smell. He worked there for 22 years and the business was bought out about 10 years ago and then they shut it down *sigh*
> 
> I'm new here too, I'm glad I found this thread, there's so many people to relate to and it's really amazing how much people we've never met have in common. It's great


Small world my brother, small world.
Cherish your dad, more than 25% of printers die of cancer or heart attacks
mainly because of the chemicals, also I never met an old school printer who
didn't drink like a fish!
But the ink and solvent gets in our blood and never leaves.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> there are several good strains to be found here.....
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Northern Lights and blueberry are some great indica dominant strains I love, also blue hash and California hash plant are top notch and fast flowering


I have been curious about hash plant I've seen it in a lot of web sites.
I've always grown the standards outside WW, NL, LEMON, SILVER. ECT.
but since I have to grow inside because of development around me now
and I can't travel like I did before. I want to try some of the new strains
and Indica works for my son who has MS.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

For sure, it definitely is a small world. I wish I could get my dad to move out west, I moved from NY where he lives about 8 months ago and been trying to get him to come out for years (I've been planning my move for a while.) That's so wild that you mention printers drink like a fish because he loves his beer! I hope I can get him to move out here eventually, he's been in the same place for a long time though, and even though my brother and me moved away, I think he'll stay there. Me and him are scared of flying, so I think it's up to me to visit him since I love road trips and trains lol. 

The hash plant is great, so resinous and 6-7 week flower time, super short stocky plants. Another nice mostly indica (though there is a sativa pheno) is the ice strain by royal queen. It's a very potent indica, great yields and great to grow


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure, it definitely is a small world. I wish I could get my dad to move out west, I moved from NY where he lives about 8 months ago and been trying to get him to come out for years (I've been planning my move for a while.) That's so wild that you mention printers drink like a fish because he loves his beer! I hope I can get him to move out here eventually, he's been in the same place for a long time though, and even though my brother and me moved away, I think he'll stay there. Me and him are scared of flying, so I think it's up to me to visit him since I love road trips and trains lol.
> 
> The hash plant is great, so resinous and 6-7 week flower time, super short stocky plants. Another nice mostly indica (though there is a sativa pheno) is the ice strain by royal queen. It's a very potent indica, great yields and great to grow


Cool thanks.
well from a fellow NY'er (I'm up near Schenectady) I'm trying to talk the wife into
moving to the west coast but that's a hard sell.
Right now I'm trying to kick prescription oxy. been on it 9 yrs. so I'm up all night jones'in 
can't do a dube 'cause of the f'in DEA being all over pain Dr's this sucks big time.
I've been in this house for 49 yrs I guess that's a long time. 
Let me know if you come east to visit.
Where does your dad live?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dr.,love the photography. I start school in 2 days and am taking a photography class. I plan on getting a better camera in Oct after we catch up the bills from the summer.

I passed my NABCEP certification test for solar thermal heating I took 3 weeks ago. I got the results in the mail yesterday. It's kind of funny, I passed the national cert. but still have 2 semesters to get degree for that and the AAS in HVAC/R.

@AlphaPhase , is that upstate N.Y. or downstate? I live in the finger lakes between the only 2 undeveloped ones left. They actually have a bald eagle sanctuary on the end of one.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Cool thanks.
> well from a fellow NY'er (I'm up near Schenectady) I'm trying to talk the wife into
> moving to the west coast but that's a hard sell.
> Right now I'm trying to kick prescription oxy. been on it 9 yrs. so I'm up all night jones'in
> ...


It took me over 4 years to even get my DR. to give me a mri when I messed my back up. He thought I was just trying to get drugs. My GF can't even pick up her paxil a day early. If Cuomo gets reelected ny is going to get even worse.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Dr.,love the photography. I start school in 2 days and am taking a photography class. I plan on getting a better camera in Oct after we catch up the bills from the summer.
> 
> I passed my NABCEP certification test for solar thermal heating I took 3 weeks ago. I got the results in the mail yesterday. It's kind of funny, I passed the national cert. but still have 2 semesters to get degree for that and the AAS in HVAC/R.
> 
> @AlphaPhase , is that upstate N.Y. or downstate? I live in the finger lakes between the only 2 undeveloped ones left. They actually have a bald eagle sanctuary on the end of one.


Hey Jimmer your another NY boy? and congratulations on your cert.
Like I said it's a small world.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Cool thanks.
> well from a fellow NY'er (I'm up near Schenectady) I'm trying to talk the wife into
> moving to the west coast but that's a hard sell.
> Right now I'm trying to kick prescription oxy. been on it 9 yrs. so I'm up all night jones'in
> ...


You have got to be joking. Schenectady??? I have friends there! I grew up in Oneonta. My dad worked out there as a printer who his job was shutdown. Schenectady is literally an hour or so from where I used to live, Oneonta and Binghamton


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yea, I thought Cuomo would do something good but he's just another lying
f'in politco.
Med. MMJ in this state is a joke no Dr. will be able to prescribe it only
research hospitals and then to limited malady's with poor prognosis's.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You have got to be joking. Schenectady??? I have friends there! I grew up in Oneonta. My dad worked out there as a printer who his job was shutdown. Schenectady is literally an hour or so from where I used to live, Oneonta and Binghamton


Yea, when you mentioned Cooperstown I figured you were from that area.
If he worked in Sch. did he work for Benchmark?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> It took me over 4 years to even get my DR. to give me a mri when I messed my back up. He thought I was just trying to get drugs. My GF can't even pick up her paxil a day early. If Cuomo gets reelected ny is going to get even worse.


I'm in the same boat as you and Oldman, I'm 30, but I messed my back up when I was 20. I started smoking alot and it helped great. Very llittle pain meds. Then I had to have drug tests, so no weed only RX  well 5 years of that, I moved to cali and I have cut my opiates in 1/2. And I haven't had any ambien in 2 months. I'm very happy with the results so far, but I kn9w I can kick the Vicodin soon. I only take x3 7.5 Vicodin a day compared to 6 10 mg when I couldn't smoke. I have 3 herniated discs, sciatica, and now anxiety and high BP from the anxiety. Which caused insomnia. It's funny how everything affects everything. I'm starting to get better, these pain meds are a devil though. I know I'm on a low dose now, but to some, it's high. I ccan't wait to be completely off them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yea, when you mentioned Cooperstown I figured you were from that area.
> If he worked in Sch. did he work for Benchmark?


That's why I moved, cuomo is a joke! I've been watching the mmj politics progress for a while . It always passed health board, but cuomo always said no. And now the "bill" he thinks will help people is so ridiculous!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 31, 2014)

Being where you two are from, have you ever been to big harvest festival on echo lake?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yea, when you mentioned Cooperstown I figured you were from that area.
> If he worked in Sch. did he work for Benchmark?


I'll have to ask him, he used to work at Barton Butler graphics in Cooperstown though. His boss was such a good guy, it was sad when they closed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Being where you two are from, have you ever been to big harvest festival on echo lake?


Haha! Yes! My friends run that!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's why I moved, cuomo is a joke! I've been watching the mmj politics progress for a while . It always passed health board, but cuomo always said no. And now the "bill" he thinks will help people is so ridiculous!


He only let what pass was because he made a deal with a pharm. company to do cbd oil test and that makes it all easier. He rules NY like a dictator, but thats why I live in the woods.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Haha! Yes! My friends run that!


Then we know some of the same people but names are best left unsaid. 1 of my best friends does the liquid light shows for most of the good festies in the region.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> He only let what pass was because he made a deal with a pharm. company to do cbd oil test and that makes it all easier. He rules NY like a dictator, but thats why I live in the woods.


You got that right! I used to live in the upstate woods too. Upstate NY is so great except the snow, I swear I'm so over the snow lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm in the same boat as you and Oldman, I'm 30, but I messed my back up when I was 20. I started smoking alot and it helped great. Very llittle pain meds. Then I had to have drug tests, so no weed only RX  well 5 years of that, I moved to cali and I have cut my opiates in 1/2. And I haven't had any ambien in 2 months. I'm very happy with the results so far, but I kn9w I can kick the Vicodin soon. I only take x3 7.5 Vicodin a day compared to 6 10 mg when I couldn't smoke. I have 3 herniated discs, sciatica, and now anxiety and high BP from the anxiety. Which caused insomnia. It's funny how everything affects everything. I'm starting to get better, these pain meds are a devil though. I know I'm on a low dose now, but to some, it's high. I ccan't wait to be completely off them


I hear you, I was taking 180mg. of percocet + 120mg of baclofen a day.
I have 6 plates, 12 screws and 2-6 in. rods holding my head on plus degen. disk
in my lower back L2,3,4 are blown. They also want to fuse T1-4 with screws and plates
but screw them!
Just let me stay stoned.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Then we know some of the same people but names are best left unsaid. 1 of my best friends does the liquid light shows for most of the good festies in the region.


Cosmic?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Then we know some of the same people but names are best left unsaid. 1 of my best friends does the liquid light shows for most of the good festies in the region.


You are right no names.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got that right! I used to live in the upstate woods too. Upstate NY is so great except the snow, I swear I'm so over the snow lol.


I sub-contracted from warehouse carpet out of bing. for 3 years traveling the whole catskills and southern teir.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I hear you, I was taking 180mg. of percocet + 120mg of baclofen a day.
> I have 6 plates, 12 screws and 2-6 in. rods holding my head on plus degen. disk
> in my lower back L2,3,4 are blown. They also want to fuse T1-4 with screws and plates
> but screw them!
> Just let me stay stoned.


Damn, that's what sucked about NY! The most painful things aren't in the list of things to use the "oil'! Pain is pain and Pot is so much safer than pills. It makes no sense in NY, when I got to cali I had my Dr recommendation in a week. All I have is l5 s1 slipped discs, sciatica pain and pretty bad muscle spasms, but I got my card no problem with my Dr records, and I can still have enough pills if needed, but I'm hoping to be off them completely. I went on vacation one time and didn't get a refill and it was the worst time ever. I don't want to be feeling like I need them or I'll die *sigh*


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Then we know some of the same people but names are best left unsaid. 1 of my best friends does the liquid light shows for most of the good festies in the region.


One of my apprentices is now doing sound board for a lot of local concerts
he is having a great time.



jimmer6577 said:


> I sub-contracted from warehouse carpet out of bing. for 3 years traveling the whole catskills and southern teir.


 Beautiful country but I'm liking the looks of northern Cal. more and more.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I sub-contracted from warehouse carpet out of bing. for 3 years traveling the whole catskills and southern teir.


The world keeps getting smaller! Dang, I would have never thought anyone would know what Binghamton was lol. Five guys burgers and fries man! It's NY pizza and awesome burgers I miss the most


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn, that's what sucked about NY! The most painful things aren't in the list of things to use the "oil'! Pain is pain and Pot is so much safer than pills. It makes no sense in NY, when I got to cali I had my Dr recommendation in a week. All I have is l5 s1 slipped discs, sciatica pain and pretty bad muscle spasms, but I got my card no problem with my Dr records, and I can still have enough pills if needed, but I'm hoping to be off them completely. I went on vacation one time and didn't get a refill and it was the worst time ever. I don't want to be feeling like I need them or I'll die *sigh*


I'm putting myself through this just to get the monkey off me.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> The world keeps getting smaller! Dang, I would have never thought anyone would know what Binghamton was lol. Five guys burgers and fries man! It's NY pizza and awesome burgers I miss the most


I had 5guys yesterday! peanuts and all.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I had 5guys yesterday! peanuts and all.


I also have friends in Fishes Eddy and Horton.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 31, 2014)

dude I have had about 10 max seedlings straight eatin by caterpillars .. some bs!.. while I been livin away, should of known to spray them , my fault...
but got 7 out of 9 plants females and more on the way.. hopeing to do some interesting crosses.. like always..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

No freakin way! I love that place!! The fries there are huge, my friend is the gm and he said all the food is made daily, French fries pealed from potatoes and all, it's the best slow fast food ever


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey Alpha if you have Discovery channel check out Filthy Rich there's a guy down in Del. 
county who traps eels on the Delaware River good camera candy.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No freakin way! I love that place!! The fries there are huge, my friend is the gm and he said all the food is made daily, French fries pealed from potatoes and all, it's the best slow fast food ever


Way, that's the ONLY way to do it.
I treat myself once a month to a double with bacon and fries.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Way, that's the ONLY way to do it.
> I treat myself once a month to a double with bacon and fries.


Why the h3ll wasn't I active on this site before I moved!? There's more people from my old area than over here! Lol, i never would have thought, I always get the where you from? I say new York, they say, what's it like, that city life must have been amazing, how is the twin towers? I'm like, no, NY is mostly not city


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

Well the sun is starting to come up I guess I'll try to get a couple minutes sleep
but I probably won't.



AlphaPhase said:


> Why the h3ll wasn't I active on this site before I moved!? There's more people from my old area than over here! Lol, i never would have thought, I always get the where you from? I say new York, they say, what's it like, that city life must have been amazing, how is the twin towers? I'm like, no, NY is mostly not city


I just found RIU in late July.
Just tell them 1 of our state parks is over 6 million acres (Adirondack) that will freak
them out!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Well the sun is starting to come up I guess I'll try to get a couple minutes sleep
> but I probably won't.
> 
> 
> ...


I keep forgetting the time difference, dang it's late there, hope you have a good nite Buddy! This was one heluva experience


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I keep forgetting the time difference, dang it's late there, hope you have a good nite Buddy! This was one heluva experience


Peace to you my new friend we will talk later.
Old hippies don't die we just find somewhere else to be.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I have bubble bags! Just no machine. Also have a dry sift screen. Hash is fun.


I have a set of bags too. Just no motivation... I have a mountain of hash already, and I don't smoke hash. haha



Flaming Pie said:


> Sitting around or frozen?
> 
> Wouldnt it be all nasty?


Sitting around. In a zip lock bag that's not closed all the way. It's not nasty... just dry as a bone.



oldman60 said:


> One of my apprentices is now doing sound board for a lot of local concerts
> he is having a great time.


You do live sound oldman? I'm trying to get into that as a sort of side career.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 31, 2014)

some hungry cheese plants


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I have a set of bags too. Just no motivation... I have a mountain of hash already, and I don't smoke hash. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I trained him to be a printer, he went to school for it after I retired he still prints but has
his own sound business on the side he's done sound for James Taylor and a bunch of people
at local venues and at SPAC. He's young but he's good. He also DJ's for weddings and stuff.
If your trying to get into that look into ITT that's where he went they help with work after you
graduate to.
Good luck, follow your dreams life is way, way to short.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I sub-contracted from warehouse carpet out of bing. for 3 years traveling the whole catskills and southern teir.


Jimmer I did not mean to ignore you but I had too many conversations going at one time
to keep up, Jonesy was all over me I feel a little more sane now I couldn't even type earlier.
So you drove the Catskill region I like it down in Delaware Co. just far enough from the city
to be real, great people to. Schoharie Valley and Cherry Valley are great to.
I had a good friend from Lodi out in the finger lakes region pretty country but getting commercial
with the winery's too much money is going to ruin it.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> He only let what pass was because he made a deal with a pharm. company to do cbd oil test and that makes it all easier. He rules NY like a dictator, but thats why I live in the woods.


The bastard is in trouble over the Moreland commission deal anyway but I don't know who
he's trying to kid nobody is going to benefit from that paper tiger.
The U.S. Dept. of Health and Human Services has 2 patents for CBD and THC tinctures
if MMJ has no medical validity according to the DEA then why does the gov'mt hold the
patent rights? and why does the DEA harass Dr's who get involved with MMJ?
Ans. MONEY - too much lobby power from big pharmaceuticals and law enforcement.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know how much you guys believe in karma but we were brought together for a
very good reason that isn't apparent at this time but it's coming.
There are no coincidences like this, only reasons.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

I saw a program on Nat. Geo. in Israel they are going balls to the walls with cannabis
research, eat-able, smoke-able, tincture and topical for all kinds of illnesses.
Super interesting program if you want to look it up online.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Our whole system has gotten FUBAR. Anyways i had a friend who was a printer, and he drank like a fish too. He drank gut rot like RR and KD. So i have two fireballs f3 braking dirt, and one of the goji f2. I topped all the purple voodoo, pw x og, and pw x dog last night.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry for the interrupt:

#7 of the Berry Bubble is female.
And the last of the four Matanuska Thunderfuck plants is also a lady.


Still have 4 Berry Bubble yet to show preflowers, but they are a week behind the others from delayed transplanting.

Currently toking on Cinex (C99 x Vortex), and some Black Domina.

Happy Sunday to all


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Our whole system has gotten FUBAR. Anyways i had a friend who was a printer, and he drank like a fish too. He drank gut rot like RR and KD. So i have two fireballs f3 braking dirt, and one of the goji f2. I topped all the purple voodoo, pw x og, and pw x dog last night.


I can't wait to start a new grow since I can't smoke I enjoy the grow, I love seeing the
baby's break dirt and reach for the light!
Being almost totally house bound is not to much fun. But growing helps a ton
plus I have my 2 granddaughters living upstairs.
My wife still gets high but that makes me envious.
I'll drink on occasion but my taste are a little expensive, I like good single malts or
single cask Irish. Nothing like a wee dram to warm the bones on a cold day and my
AC works really well!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2014)

I dont drink myself. I never had much of a taste for liquor i do love to grow and smoke though


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

Amen bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2014)

A fleeting thought in my drug starved mind, if every pervayor - grower in this
country put up 1 oz. from every grow we could buy a couple of our own
politicians (lol) see what being straight will do to you!
Thoughts, thoughts.
I think I'm going nuck'in futs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice cheese trees GHB


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Haha changed his name and didn't know it was him you still run the BP GBH?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2014)

GBH, BP, GHB, who wot where the fiddlesticks am I

Evening Gadjees!. Flipped the switch on the Blue Pits (BP) doon Button Ben. Normally harvest around 8 weeks 4 days-ish (or so my amazing riu record showed on the first F2 I grew of the current pheno). I'll check to see if any phone pics are viable...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am about to go cut a Bluepit down Dst i am liking the hell out of it


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2014)

Cut gently, Dr.

Here's 2 bad pics of an even worse bunch (you can only imagine how kak the others where). I kind of foliar fed for the last time. The spray bottle didnt work so it was more me just dousing the plants with big dollops of the stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hell i pulled it out then put it back. Needs a couple more days


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

[MEDIA QUOTE="Dr.D81, post: 10848644, member: 568052"]Hell i pulled it out then put it back. Needs a couple more days[/QUOTE]

That's what she said 

Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I don't know how much you guys believe in karma but we were brought together for a
> very good reason that isn't apparent at this time but it's coming.
> There are no coincidences like this, only reasons.


For sure! I couldn't have said it better myself. And here's the kicker, my new seedlings are karma genetics that a fellow member had gifted me a few weeks ago. Riu is more like a great community than just a grow website. Love it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont drink myself. I never had much of a taste for liquor i do love to grow and smoke though


I got hammered last night. Now I remember why I don't like to drink, the next day sucks! Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2014)

You said iti forget sometimes too


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I don't know how much you guys believe in karma but we were brought together for a
> very good reason that isn't apparent at this time but it's coming.
> There are no coincidences like this, only reasons.


This is the truth. I'm glad to be called here with all you people. Some of my very best friends in life I met not just on RIU, but right here in the 600 club.

And for drinking, Friday will be 9 years with out a drink. Save a swig of grolsh in Amsterdam. Lol... Mr. West thought I was off the wagon... looked like he'd seen a ghost. Sweet man. His kids are cute as anything for anyone interested.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> A fleeting thought in my drug starved mind, if every pervayor - grower in this
> country put up 1 oz. from every grow we could buy a couple of our own
> politicians (lol) see what being straight will do to you!
> Thoughts, thoughts.
> I think I'm going nuck'in futs.


Create a Pot Super PAC.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got hammered last night. Now I remember why I don't like to drink, the next day sucks! Lol


I love my beer, but it gets me in a lot of trouble. Because of this, I limit myself to very little and only on special occasions. The gf has to remind me washing the dog isn't a special occasion from time to time. If it wasn't for smoking, I would be a stoned cold drunk.

@oldman60 no problem with the not ignoring thing. I'm bad about that stuff anyways.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 31, 2014)

Evening pic update:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking good Doobie!

Here is my outdoor group:




I think one of them might be male.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2014)

*Men's Health*
*Marijuana compound may slow, halt progression of Alzheimer's*
Published August 28, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook404 Twitter152 livefyre14





AP

Neuroscientists found that extremely low doses of a compound found in marijuana may slow or halt the progression of Alzheimer’s disease.

A study published in the Journal of Alzheimer’s Disease reported that neuroscientists using a cellular model of Alzheimer's found low doses of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) reduced the production of amyloid beta, and prevented abnormal accumulation, which is one of the early signs of the memory-loss disease.

“Decreased levels of amyloid beta means less aggregation, which may protect against the progression of Alzheimer’s disease. Since THC is a natural and relatively safe amyloid inhibitor, THC or its analogs may help us develop an effective treatment in the future,” said lead author Chuanhai Cao, a neuroscientist and PhD at the Byrd Alzheimer’s Institute and the University of South Florida College of Pharmacy.

Neuroscientists also found THC enhanced mitochondrial function which is needed to supply energy, transmit signals and maintain a healthy brain.

“THC is known to be a potent antioxidant with neuroprotective properties, but this is the first report that the compound directly affects Alzheimer’s pathology by decreasing amyloid beta levels, inhibiting its aggregation, and enhancing mitochondrial function,” Cao said.

The research noted that the therapeutic benefits of THC at low doses appear greater than the associated risks of toxicity and memory impairment. 

“Are we advocating that people use illicit drugs to prevent the disease? No,” study co-author Neel Nabar said. “However, these findings may lead to the development of related compounds that are safe, legal, and useful in the treatment of Alzheimer’s disease.”

As many as 5 million Americans suffer from Alzheimer’s disease, with the numbers projected to reach 14 million by 2050, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.



cof


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2014)

Early Monday start, breakfast duty for me. Yin is going through a "wonder week" which involves him, crying more, being irritable, not eating as much, and not sleeping as much (getting up before 6,ffs), all cullminating in being more intelligent by all accounts....fuk me, what a wonderful week, lol!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Is he cutting teeth? They can get very surly.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> This is the truth. I'm glad to be called here with all you people. Some of my very best friends in life I met not just on RIU, but right here in the 600 club.
> 
> And for drinking, Friday will be 9 years with out a drink. Save a swig of grolsh in Amsterdam. Lol... Mr. West thought I was off the wagon... looked like he'd seen a ghost. Sweet man. His kids are cute as anything for anyone interested.


dang im down here in the south with I could meet all of the club.. club saved me said many a times haha.. and someone to talk to about my plants, a very fine breed we are, how this happened the world may never know. all the blessings floating around, in packeges and envalopes haha. the comradery here is amazing, age goes out of the window.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 1, 2014)

Bad shit behind the veg mains the day like need the landlord out to sort it

so need to accomdate for these little ones i think im gona sacrafice my og as its the shittest i have and move a couple these little ones into the space in flower tent so i can start my prepetual early and start vegging again when socket is sorted to fill flower tent end again and try harvest half the tent each month!!!!

so heres the og larry im thinking about scrapping for space been on 12/12 since 26/7
  

heres what i wana put in the space as dont wana lose these a bubblegum a green crack and a livers.... 
gona give my m8 a bubblegum and dog and my reg freebie to get them up for cuts 

heres 2 shots of a dog  


and a shot of the extrema......


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

Man that dog is so nice.
I can smell it through the computer.
My S.A.D. is just starting to dry a bit, looks like war clubs!
Can't wait to get a camera to post some pics.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is he cutting teeth? They can get very surly.


yes he's cutting teeth. He's just into "sequences" or "programmes" or something, by all accounts, and I quote roughly from the wifes Wonder Weeks book, "_you may have noticed your baby deconstructing things_"......lmfao, fuk yes! "_Whereas before your baby may have liked to remove a block at a time from a tower"_ bahahahaha, a block at a time, shut the fuk up, what babies have you been observing, he just smashes the tower down! _"This is so he can see how things are put together_, _now he starts the process of putting things together"._ The book is just classic, full of Alice in Wonderland Dream stuff. Babies sitting nicely on the floor filling up a bucket with flour using a spoon, get the fuk out! More like hoying flour all over your house, then crawling to the nearest plant, ripping a branch off it then scooting off into the corner to munch on some hydrokorrels! not before snatching a mini Connect 4 from a shelf that has the smallest marbles you can imagine in it! Anyway, what the fuk am I here for, he's in his bed for an afternoon snooze, time to get a joint rolled to soothe ma mind.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 1, 2014)

D, that was a very vivid description that I can laugh at. The memories that brought back.......


----------



## Figgy (Sep 1, 2014)

DST said:


> yes he's cutting teeth. He's just into "sequences" or "programmes" or something, by all accounts, and I quote roughly from the wifes Wonder Weeks book, "_you may have noticed your baby deconstructing things_"......lmfao, fuk yes! "_Whereas before your baby may have liked to remove a block at a time from a tower"_ bahahahaha, a block at a time, shut the fuk up, what babies have you been observing, he just smashes the tower down! _"This is so he can see how things are put together_, _now he starts the process of putting things together"._ The book is just classic, full of Alice in Wonderland Dream stuff. Babies sitting nicely on the floor filling up a bucket with flour using a spoon, get the fuk out! More like hoying flour all over your house, then crawling to the nearest plant, ripping a branch off it then scooting off into the corner to munch on some hydrokorrels! not before snatching a mini Connect 4 from a shelf that has the smallest marbles you can imagine in it! Anyway, what the fuk am I here for, he's in his bed for an afternoon snooze, time to get a joint rolled to soothe ma mind.


Well said! My 13 month old son is a little wrecking ball. The house goes from clean to disaster in 15 mins. They're handfuls, but so much fun.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hell i remember those days still kind of like that with my girl. Shewill be 4 in two weeks and my boy turned 10 yesterday


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2014)

So I guess you don't want to hear about how Hannah carefully stacks things and takes them down, places shapes inside others, and rings on sticks? It's nice having a girl.



DST said:


> yes he's cutting teeth. He's just into "sequences" or "programmes" or something, by all accounts, and I quote roughly from the wifes Wonder Weeks book, "_you may have noticed your baby deconstructing things_"......lmfao, fuk yes! "_Whereas before your baby may have liked to remove a block at a time from a tower"_ bahahahaha, a block at a time, shut the fuk up, what babies have you been observing, he just smashes the tower down! _"This is so he can see how things are put together_, _now he starts the process of putting things together"._ The book is just classic, full of Alice in Wonderland Dream stuff. Babies sitting nicely on the floor filling up a bucket with flour using a spoon, get the fuk out! More like hoying flour all over your house, then crawling to the nearest plant, ripping a branch off it then scooting off into the corner to munch on some hydrokorrels! not before snatching a mini Connect 4 from a shelf that has the smallest marbles you can imagine in it! Anyway, what the fuk am I here for, he's in his bed for an afternoon snooze, time to get a joint rolled to soothe ma mind.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

you must be running a sweatshop jig, fancy babysitting my niece for me?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

This is the only baby pics i take now days


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

/\my kind of youngins /\


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea me too i dont need to be making anymore of the two legged kind


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 1, 2014)

Its like we are on parallel DST. Boy had a rough night w fever and we are thinking maybe a second tooth! I just got done holding him for two hours after some Tylenol before he would go down. So him and mom get some rest now.hopefully and here I am paying bills w my coffee and smoke. Lol!


Also. My boy stands up on anything and everything. Always w the one hand up like ceasar waxing poetic like. . Lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2014)

Ny purple diesel
 
 
My 3 lone afgooie seedlings
 
Veg room smells so good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking great G i have toss some cuttings affter tis run so i can do a big alligator kush f2 seed run


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, yes I remember and it was 32 years ago with my youngest! shit I'm still
traumatized waking up to find every thing that could be moved, moved. The complete
contents of my aquarium supply cabinet emptied all over the dinning room. (I used to 
breed east African Cichlids, I had 35 aquariums)
My oldest T.P.'d my whole house (sneaky little bugger) and on and on, cherish
these times DST they are precious and make us smile and even laugh out loud
in our latter years especially when we hear the stories from new parents!
Thanks for my laugh, I owe you one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha my boy broke 3 dozen eggs one night


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha my boy broke 3 dozen eggs one night


My oldest ate a jar of instant coffee then walked around the house
puking it back up. I know how you feel but it's funny as shit now!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hell i was bad i had stitches in my head twice before i made it to school age. I ste a whole thing of birth control and had my stomach pumped when i was three. The list go's on believe me.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> So I guess you don't want to hear about how Hannah carefully stacks things and takes them down, places shapes inside others, and rings on sticks? It's nice having a girl.


I have 2 granddaughters that live upstairs from me the oldest is the typical girly girl
the youngest (4 years) wants to drive a bulldozer when she grows up.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> you must be running a sweatshop jig, fancy babysitting my niece for me?


I got her learning how to sweep at the moment. SHe's quite handy with the broom for being so small.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I got her learning how to sweep at the moment. SHe's quite handy with the broom for being so small.


Teach them when they're young! it's the only way to go.
We all know you can't teach an adolescent anything.
Ben there done that, was that.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Duplo building blocks, books, barbies (barbie is a bimball) and computers were how we kept our girls busy.

It was so nice when we could use our shelves below shoulder height again


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

By the time we put our house back to normal we had #2 and back it went.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Us too. we have 6 years between our two


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Us too. we have 6 years between our two


That's exactly what ours are.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine are 3 years apart.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2014)

Yall are crazy! One is more than enough.

Hope everyone stateside had a good holiday weekend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hell my sister was pregnant at her 6 month check up. Now that is crazy! Two is more than enough for me, but i do wish that where closer. Mine was so so how was yours?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought we should end the first day of September with a couple of rainbows...

It may not be Acapulco Gold, but I can guarantee there will be a pot...

... plant.

May all our grows, and endeavors in Life lead to big pots!


A pair for the ladies (and yet-to-show)...




And a pair for the lads...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Those babys are jumping now. Your going to get a good harvest of them


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, I hope I don't fork it up somehow 

Some nice side-branching popping out all over the place now, so will have ample bud sites.
Just hoping the weather holds like it normally does.
So far, it's been a very "average" Summer.
Which is to say great for growing.
Fingers crossed...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Yay - rainbows 





World's longest cat:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

How you liking being in OR doobie? There many wood shops? There should be i buy specialty wood from there. I really dont want to be here next summer. Had a two year plan but one would be better. I know i want to be in north cali or above, and i dont know much about there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh yea i love the rain bows. i saw yours on Dst's greenhouse thread mo its a good shot


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you liking being in OR doobie? There many wood shops? There should be i buy specialty wood from there. I really dont want to be here next summer. Had a two year plan but one would be better. I know i want to be in north cali or above, and i dont know much about there


I like the weather here.
Lots to choose from depending on what part of Oregon.
We have the Oregon Coast less than 100-miles from I-5, we have moist-ish weather in the Columbia Gorge area (Portland, and nearby towns), we have the High Desert of central Oregon with lots of ranches & farms, we have good weather for farming all along I-5 towns & cities (depending on crop).
Work-wise, there's work to be had, but Oregon got hit hard with the recession so we have a little higher than average unemployment, but not like the South in some parts.
Lots of decent schools, and some good folks.
Medical marijuana, though they are trying to clamp down on some doctors who bend the rules too much, it's not that hard for a person to get their card.
At all.
Almost as easy as California or Colorado.
And the vote to legalize recreational canabis is officially going to be on the state's voting ballot this November.
It only missed passage last time by a handful of percentage points, so it might make it this time since it is worded differently now.
Tons of churches, if you're into that.
Dairy Queen in every small town.
Lots of hunting & fishing oportunities.
Hiking, boating.
Within driving distance of Washington and California (and Idaho, and Montana, if you dig what they have to offer) for long roadtrips to other fun places.
The usual goods & bads


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great MJ thread! We sound like a PTA meeting(lol) I love it 
We now know more about each other than I know about my next
door neighbors.
Have a good night my friends and a wish for good health and good
fortune.
The Oldman


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a good night, oldman 

I'm off to get a new mousepad so my cursor quits jumping around.
Thing is wore out & frazzled.
Like me.
But I can get a squeaky clean new mousepad.
You all are stuck with me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Damn doobie you got me at Dairy Queen sound nice i will have to pull some stuff up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2014)

There's one 7-minutes away from our house, and we are on the south edge of suburbia where it transitions to farms & vineyards & orchards.
Once I'm out of the driveway, I only need to make three turns, one left, one right, and a last one to the right and into the parking lot of the local DQ.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

My wife was dating the son of a multiple Dairy Queen owner when she was in HS in Oregon. DQ is the big time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2014)

They have the best dip cone on earth


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2014)

They opened a brand new DQ in Anchorage, Alaska when the wife & I went back home for a few years, 20 years after the franchise was cancelled by DQ due to employee skimming & bad management.
DQ Corporate had enough & revoked the franchise-ship and closed all DQ's in Alaska (two or three),
When a new one was allowed, the people were in a mile long line in the drivethu (located in a Home Depot parking lot) every day from open to close.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 1, 2014)

Anchorage has about 375,000 permanent residents, and double that number through the summer.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2014)

.....had a good giggle at the bairn posts and no, Jig that's perhaps not what I want to hear at the momnet, lol.

Anyhoo, morning guys and gals, only a few days until we go on holiday, it's hitting heat warnings at our destination, Malaga, Spain at the moment (35c+)......a week at the beach will be well appreciated.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Use plenty of sunscreen! We had our nephews for the weekend one summer and we lathered them up in sunscreen and went to the beach. When we got back, Mrs Mo had a bad sunburn except for the baby handprint where one of the boys had touched her.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Another time babysitting the boys we took a nap after coloring in a coloring book. We awoke to the sound of snap, snap, snap...
The youngest was taking out each pristine new crayon from the 128 pack and snapping them in half!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2014)

The poor wee guy is going to be like a ghost when he's older, wifes uses factor 50. I was growing up in Brunei at his age, we had no factor sunblock then.....in fact my Mum used Carrot oil to get that nice oragne glow, lmfao, christ only knows how she isn't one big cancerous blob...good genetics I guess


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Here it was baby oil with iodine for that nice red color!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's my babies under one of the LED lights. I moved the one over and hung a second one so they're end to end now and covering the 2x4 very well.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a phone pic showing the lights. Both are on for the pic but I'm really only running the one on the left right now.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

are they the lights jigfresh used last year? looks very similar, like a spaceship in there dez


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2014)

Good eye. You should have been a detective.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

so what was the deal, they give you the lights for free and you do a journal, then they are yours to do what you like with?!

not a bad deal if so 
i never caught the end of that grow but i hope all turned out well ( i'm sure it did seeing as you were back in hydro ) post a pic plz


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll dig one up when I'm on the PC. And yeah that was pretty much the deal. If I did one journal I get the lights. They said if I did another journal they would buy me grow gear. However they disappeared and I stopped growing. So I guess it all worked out. The buds where the best I ever grew as for taste smell and effect. Not big or beautiful. Gpw was right on par with the big hids I used. Electricity was near nothing as I didn't have to cool things so much. I don't think id ever use hid again in a personal grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought your led bud was good man! Just not as dense or as big but more of the smaller to med nuts. I'm guessing some of those panels w some white cobs would give great results. . I have ideas for a vertical cob tube.... Hint hint. Lol!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

I was already figuring out how to make one like yours for a vertical room. I am just waiting to see how well you do with yours. That and I need some money to buy the parts, lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

i'm thinking of giving the led's a try, seen enough guinea pigs having success lol


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll tell you that the seedlings I have going are loving this LED light. They are blowing up for how young they are.

EDIT: And the welding glasses I bought for working around the LED lights work great for around the 1K HPS too. Takes the harshness of the light out and I don't even have to squint if I'm wearing them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I was already figuring out how to make one like yours for a vertical room. I am just waiting to see how well you do with yours. That and I need some money to buy the parts, lol



I have some ideas on how to do it. I am thinking something that is basically a cool tube replacement. so the current cooling fan cools the cob heatsinks inside the tube. Its all about cob placement and build specs.


Those leds veg crazy. Narrow spectrum led have been proven in that regard. I have seen so many good white cob grows on here that I think maybe there is something to flowering with a white full(er) spectrum source. hps is only 25% efficient or so... Yet still grows great buds... something in the white I think. 



FYI! I backed the bars off to 17" and growth has picked up. I may have to watch the distance for light bleaching more than heat. I think in flower I could be about 10" away safely.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> There's one 7-minutes away from our house, and we are on the south edge of suburbia where it transitions to farms & vineyards & orchards.
> Once I'm out of the driveway, I only need to make three turns, one left, one right, and a last one to the right and into the parking lot of the local DQ.


Damn I wish there double likes on this site!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

That was my thought too, SG. I was even thinking it could be made of either 6" PVC pipe or those 5" fence posts Like you have now but yours looked like the 4" ones to me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That was my thought too, SG. I was even thinking it could be made of either 6" PVC pipe or those 5" fence posts Like you have now but yours looked like the 4" ones to me.



I think it is a 4" post... pretty sure. may have typoed somewhere. I was thinking 6" pvc would work good. maybe even 8". need room inside for heatsinks and drivers. Still.... vertical was a way to deal with a omni-directional light source more efficiently. Here we have led which is a directional source.... It may be more efficient to grow flat scrogs with LED.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

Could you mount led's into an octagonal mount and grow vert.?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Could you mount led's into an octagonal mount and grow vert.?



Im sure you could do a vert setup with LED. JIg did it with the 151 panels. My observation is that it may take more effort and materials to make it happen vertically and not be as efficient. Omni-directional light sources lend themselves to the vertical style of growing by nature. The directional nature of LEDS makes it more of a challenge to duplicate the omni-directional light desired in vertical. 

What this means is that it may end up being more GPW flat than vertical in an LED situation. 

I am BIG on vert with HID.... But I went flat with my led tent for the reasons above. Next week my third LED bar should be done and I can flower the tent and we will see.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

**reposted from my journal just for you guys**

so... Thought you guys might get a kick outta my outdoor.. 
very back is engineers dream and its tall. next is dog that is tall and lanky like an og. closest is the deep psychosis bush. Those three are about 3weeks in flower. The other little two up front are extra ak47 clones I threw out there this weekend. 

I like my ghetto greenhouse. Keeps things a little private there on the side of the house.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense, SG. I like the vertical scrog deal because it's easier for me to manage the plants than with a horizontal screen. It's hard for me to reach on much more than a 3x3 screen. When the same screen is on the wall, it's no problem. So, I may still be interested in doing a vertical scrog with LED lights. Maybe not an octagon, but still have the lights hung vertically.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

Learn something new and the day isn't a waist, thanks, I don't
know too much re: led's but I'm always curious.
peace:


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

I think you could even do bars like mine just hung vertical in the right space. I like engineering Dez... LOL


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> **reposted from my journal just for you guys**
> 
> so... Thought you guys might get a kick outta my outdoor..
> very back is engineers dream and its tall. next is dog that is tall and lanky like an og. closest is the deep psychosis bush. Those three are about 3weeks in flower. The other little two up front are extra ak47 clones I threw out there this weekend.
> ...


Looks like my yard use to damn, neighbors!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

What I'm picturing is one wall in my flower room with some shelves on it and a screen (5'x7'). If I could build an LED setup that would light that up well, I'd be stoked.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

Im of the mind that anything is possible. 


That pic is deceptive oldman. side of the house is really pretty clean and tidy. In about 4wks it will get smelly though...LOL! I almost always have to cut outdoor a bit early at my place because I dont want the smell overwhelming my neighbors...LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 2, 2014)

I could still use the posts and hang them vertically in front of that wall. I think it would look really bitchin and know exactly who to get my advice from regarding training my plants into said screen, lol. I'd have to invite my good friend Jigfresh and his family down to give me some tips at filling in my screen. Hell, I'd like to do that anyway.

Jig, are you lurking? Let's set up a day for you guys to come down and I'll BBQ or something. Veggie something or other for Heather. I remember, lol

Well, I'm off to Newport Beach to hook up with the wife and kids.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

I wanted to say something about the distance but I figured it was better that you learn for yourself. I think the plants get confused because the light is intense but not hot. This makes the plants transpire less and grow more fan leaves for shade. Subcool says that he gets more fan leaves, bigger stems, and he needs to feed them more often. He also got burning on the tops because the lights were too close. I fried a seedling under the LED once.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

have fun!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

600w 8"x4' PVC LED vert tube sounds good to me!


Think I'll just veg with an LED before going outdoors next year.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I wanted to say something about the distance but I figured it was better that you learn for yourself. I think the plants get confused because the light is intense but not hot. This makes the plants transpire less and grow more fan leaves for shade. Subcool says that he gets more fan leaves, bigger stems, and he needs to feed them more often. He also got burning on the tops because the lights were too close. I fried a seedling under the LED once.



Yeah... I noticed there was not tons of growth as expected and a little sickly looking.. day after pulling lights back up a bit the growth boomed. I think you are right about the heat vs. intensity. I think In flower they can get closer but not while vegging. Plus... probably never closer than 8-10" without getting some bleaching.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> 600w 8"x4' PVC LED vert tube sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> Think I'll just veg with an LED before going outdoors next year.



Build your own. They do work well. I am going to find out how well in flower fairly soon.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

If you look at commercial LED grows, they space the LEDs high and far apart. I think mountain strains will do better with LEDs. They are acclimated to cold air with intense sunlight. StarDustSailor grew an AK-47 looking tree with his LEDs.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 2, 2014)

I love dairy Queen, we had them all over in NY, also had dunkin donuts, haven't seen either here in CA though. 

Those leds really interest me but seem so expensive to buy, but I'd imagine you recoop the extra money with the low electricity costs. They seem like they would be great for veg. 

I had minor clear slime on a couple of my cuttings in my bubble cloner, so yesterday Idid a recon to fix the problem, I put the cloner in the dishwasher, ran hot water and bleach through the water/air pump and let the clones sit in a mix of h2o2 and water to disinfect, then I recut all the stems and cut all the roots off. I figure if they died I could take new cuttings, but I didn't want to waste the slimed ones if I could save them, since the stems weren't mushy and they look completely healthy. 

They looked like crap all day yesterday, but today they perked back up, I think I saved them  I also had a new pack of funny colored neoprene pucks, figured might better use them to make sure I have every angle new and disinfected 




Hope everyone had a awesome weekend.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm all chuffed and stuff. Went on youtube to find a video for you guys and saw that at least two people have made playlists of my grows. 

And upon further looking... I'm a fucking twat who never uploaded the final 4 weeks of my LED grow on youtube. So there you go. From high to low real quick haha. I'll get that uploaded and share.

Here's Week 2... you guys can see how I mounted the lights.





Week 4 with the lights taken down so you can see the plants


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2014)

To @dababydroman :

The Bob Marley Electric Boogaloo Lightwave Emitter is on it's way!
Sent it UPS Ground, and it should be there in 5 to 7 days.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

@AlphaPhase 
Brown slime will develop in water with highish tems and low o2 levels,,, low o2 levels come with higher water temps anyways.

You can combat it with beneficial bacteria via brewed tea, or run a sterile system with synthetic nutes and h202.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2014)

A large hummingbird buzzed my plants on Sunday while my buddy was visiting (the one heading off to Colorado in a week to be with his daughter who's mom & new husband are also moving to Colorado).
It swooped down in on the girls and then almost straight up about 12 feet looking at them before flying off like a shot.
We'll be adding hummingbird feeders to the back yard next year.


Saw this little volunteer waiting for the sun to warm it up so it could go get it's morning snack...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

I went to a BBQ smoke off and brew fest over the weekend, great times for sure. The people I went with and have had my BBQ said I could win with my slow cooked BBQ chicken,,, and I tend to think the same. 
I think I'll enter next year  I love grilling and drinking craft beer all day!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's some random shots of the flower area.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 2, 2014)

Just hung myself an led for veg


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I went to a BBQ smoke off and brew fest over the weekend, great times for sure. The people I went with and have had my BBQ said I could win with my slow cooked BBQ chicken,,, and I tend to think the same.
> I think I'll enter next year  I love grilling and drinking craft beer all day!


I need to get a small grill so I can officially break in the "new" backyard before the rainy season hits.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet! 
You can probably raise it higher for better coverage IMHO
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

I just made some beef stroganoff with short rib meat. I put all the waste trimmed fat and meat pieces in a pan and cooked them for 24 hours at 150 degrees. It was soooo good


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2014)

And I just checked on the plants and there are two more Berry Bubble Females!


So that makes for 9 females, 3 males, and 2 yet to show gender.
Which is 9 females out of 14 seeds so far.
Of the two left over, one is looking like it might be female, and the other I just don't know yet.
Good weather in the forecast, and the plants are hosts to spiders and ladybugs, so they are relatively pest free, except for the occasional caterpillar getting high and falling off the leaf halfway through it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2014)

For Fucks Sake!!! All I can fucking find are baby pictures. I MUST have taken pics of the grow before it came down, right?!?

Pic Explosion.... I looked through to find grow pics... but all I found were these:


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I love dairy Queen, we had them all over in NY, also had dunkin donuts, haven't seen either here in CA though.
> 
> Those leds really interest me but seem so expensive to buy, but I'd imagine you recoop the extra money with the low electricity costs. They seem like they would be great for veg.
> 
> ...


Hey Alpha, my daughter in law is a manager for Dunkin'
they are the best. Sonic is supposed to be coming to
upstate also.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 2, 2014)

These are the best cheap small grill/smoker. I love these things, you can even steam lobster on this. They are around $40-50 and last for 2-3 years.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> These are the best cheap small grill/smoker. I love these things, you can even steam lobster on this. They are around $40-50 and last for 2-3 years.


I use one all the time for small cuts, try pork tenderloins with hickory chips
they are the best. I have even made my own smoked cheddar links in mine.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2014)

One more shout out to Brad "The Bird" Flappington from the Afternoon Zoo Crew here at 420-AM radio in Beautiful Downtown Stonertown, home of the Mighty Mighty High As Ganja Clouds In The Sky Stoner Guy Who Loves His Cherry Pie And Won't Poke No Needles In Your Eye...
...Dr. Doobie!!!

Flap on, Brad, you beautiful, tawny-eyed, feathered bastard, you...
... flap on...

... mi compadre...
... mi amigo...

... y mi corazon...

... vaya con Espaguetis...


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

I added some more information in my LED build thread. I am working on being very specific with pictures and all with this third bar so that others can try to repeat if they like. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-light-vero-18-economy-light.842794/


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

You got it @Mohican 
Low and slow is the name of the game IMO. I learned and spent many hours hanging with an old timer pro smoker out in rural Texas while he cooked, sat back observed and listened,,,, and drank beer 


Doobie, prob gonna be watering every day those thing are blowing up! 


While we're at it, here's my buddy Chip the chipmunk. He likes to hang almost everyday  I noticed likes to eat tall grass seed so I go ahead and make a little piles of it for him


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> One more shout out to Brad "The Bird" Flappington from the Afternoon Zoo Crew here at 420-AM radio in Beautiful Downtown Stonertown, and home of the Mighty Mighty High As Ganja Clouds In The Sky Stoner Who Won't Poke No Needles In Your Eye...
> ...Dr. Doobie!!!
> 
> View attachment 3244781


Doob you always make me smile.
Thanks.
Is that your security guard ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup! 
Him and his buddies work real "cheep".
Almost for chicken feed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 2, 2014)

@whodatnation I've been interested in trying to tea for cuttings, I might give that a shot for my next batch, I've only done sterile cloning so far, I haven't lost one in a long time but I must have got lazy and not bleached the cloner good enough last time I used it (such a dumb thing to do because it set me back 2 weeks for something that would have taken an hour in the dishwasher grr) I like the idea of bennies kicking bacterias ass though, do you have a tea recipe for cuttings? 


@oldman60 they are the best! Dunkins pumpkin spice coffee is so good and I think it's about that time of year they start selling it, the little things I miss about NY. Oh, and pizza and fall colors on tthe trees. We got a sonics in Binghamton a few years back, it's not too bad, we have hardys and weinershizle out here and Jack in the box. It's wierd that places like that are only located on the east or West, they would make so much more money being nationwide


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 2, 2014)

@DoobieBrother your plants are lookin good man, I'm so jealous about all the nice outdoor grows, next year I hope to have one


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

Worm castings and something like great white with all the good fungi and what not in it. No molasses, any leftover in the mix may help feed the bad guys. The idea is the good ones will eat the bad onse till they are all gone. Good to use it as a preventative as well.

Edit, measurements aren't anything precise, just a small handful of castings and 1/4 tsp of benni powder per gallon. May as well foliar with the leftovers while you're at it.
Per 5 gal of res 1cup of tea should do just fine.

Helps allot if you are also able to keep the water from getting too warm.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

@jigfresh you def had some end of grow pics, I'm pretty sure I remember.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @whodatnation I've been interested in trying to tea for cuttings, I might give that a shot for my next batch, I've only done sterile cloning so far, I haven't lost one in a long time but I must have got lazy and not bleached the cloner good enough last time I used it (such a dumb thing to do because it set me back 2 weeks for something that would have taken an hour in the dishwasher grr) I like the idea of bennies kicking bacterias ass though, do you have a tea recipe for cuttings?
> 
> 
> @oldman60 they are the best! Dunkins pumpkin spice coffee is so good and I think it's about that time of year they start selling it, the little things I miss about NY. Oh, and pizza and fall colors on tthe trees. We got a sonics in Binghamton a few years back, it's not too bad, we have hardys and weinershizle out here and Jack in the box. It's wierd that places like that are only located on the east or West, they would make so much more money being nationwide


We had jack in the box here in the 70's but not now. I don't do a lot of fast food I like my own cooking
but after concerts well you know how that is.
Now the pizza and fall color is another thing, if I get a digital camera I'll post some pics.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

I love jack in the box! There are three in BR and i stop when i go through there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 2, 2014)

Last pic of the day for me:

My STROG

*_*STR*ip *O*f *G*reen_"


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey doobs how do you plan to keep everything from getting open pollinated?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys i am working on getting this artisan job and in the south long hair can be undesirable. So i had to take a little off the top. Anyway do any of ou compost your hair. I dont shave my head but every 2 to 4 years, but i put my facial hair in about every two weeks. It is a great slow break down fert


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys i am working on getting this artisan job and in the south long hair can be undesirable. So i had to take a little off the top. Anyway do any of ou compost your hair. I dont shave my head but every 2 to 4 years, but i put my facial hair in about every two weeks. It is a great slow break down fertView attachment 3244990


Hey Doc My wife says I could use about a lb. of that!
I had long hair until I went bald. Now a cue ball has more hair but I'm in fashion here
every body shaves their heads now.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

Iv composted it before, good to spread around the garden to make deer think twice about jumping that fence too.
That's my excuse for always pissig outside too! Bears and deer need to stay the hell away from me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha you need an excuse to piss out side looks like i will be putting some wire up this week end. The girls are rooted now time for a good harvest i hope


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn,them vert rooms fill in quick.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2014)

Fan-fucking-tastic doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2014)

To be honest they were well vegged and just needed to stretch there legs a bit.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2014)

Stretch hell they are training for a marathon!
They look great.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2014)

hey if anybody asks, im not asking.. but I need a ballast for a 600 watt, first indoor grow O.O


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

Did you know they use hair to make bread? barfo or what! That's why it's better to buy fresh made bread, not cheap supermarket gash that lasts for 2 weeks, the reason it lasts is the compound they use from hair (or maybe I am just making it up, lmfao). I compost my hoover waste.....


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

nope, not making it up, de dinternet said I cowwect!

L-cysteine is made from duck feathers or _human hair_ and considered natural protein


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Urp...*#^& I just threw up a little in my mouth. Don't buy anything at the store. Buy it at the Farmers market or make it yourself. Amazing how much better you feel.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 3, 2014)

2 of the dogs


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 3, 2014)

Doc, I don't know what makes me more jealous, your vert set up or the fact you have hair to cut. I'm 10 years past using my hair for fert. If I don't shave it all year, I can get enough to sprinkle around a few plants to keep the deer away. 

First day of school today and this semester is all on the main campus, which means lots of eye candy. I swear I feel like a kid at the candy store who's mommy never gives them money for candy.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2014)

I know the feeling. But I enjoy it none the less. Any dignitaries you are schedules to hang out with this year? And I guess you got the finances sorted if you are attending. Good work. Did the other students get a fair shake?


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

Non solvent extract (lmfao!) - Hash pics Unpressed (70) and pressed (all 37 - except the small bit at the end).





Outdoor, in the Greenhouse - most of the time anyway.
Blue Pit - you can still see the stains from the mildew spray....

Deep Blue.


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

smashing hash rolls lad. nice afternoon on the balcony eh! zatte o clock sir?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Hey doobs how do you plan to keep everything from getting open pollinated?


I'm bringing the males inside as soon as the bollocks are big enough, and will grow them inside long enough to harvest pollen.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 3, 2014)

nice cannolis DST not had one of those for a while. mixed run?
that greenhouse always ends up full no matter how many plants you have in there!, think it's gonna be a rough one for them if they aren't even flowering yet, hoping you get an indian summer over there, ours is about done i think


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

No sir, I have nae furkin Zatte in hoose! bad planning really.
Dog, I ran some fireballs in the previous run and still have the deep blue and then a massive bag of mixed stuff, among other shit that I should really either ditch or do somethig with (must be a couple of years old the stuff in the back of my freezer!)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 3, 2014)

Beautiful hash D!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

budolskie said:


> 2 of the dogs View attachment 3245198
> View attachment 3245199


RIU Still needs a double like.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2014)

Or a "Really Like" button


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe even a "Like, Really?" button.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

How about WHY?
I have run into a lot of those.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2014)

Or a button for every word so I don't have to type anymore.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

This is why I enjoy this thread. You guy's are intelligent and like to have fun
while you self educate.
This to me is by far the best thread I have found and I appreciate being accepted
by you and the group.
Thank you!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 3, 2014)

You've already helped elevate the thread, and you've only been here a short while 
Thanks for showing up!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

A friend received some headband x og seeds from a friend in Cali. is there
any special nute requirements for this strain? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

I always like the Rep button on the old riu. That way you could write someone a nice message as well, and make their head swell even more. I privately loved all the nice messages people use to send.....and then there was the Negative Rep, lmfao. RIU gave me the ability to -ve rep once by mistake, ahahahaha, didn't last long though!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> A friend received some headband x og seeds from a friend in Cali. is there
> any special nute requirements for this strain? I'm not familiar with it.


If it's anything like the dog then it'll possibly be a mild feeder, but will also not be too fussy (seems to have similar genetics). But probably will stress easily, especially if it comes from the clone only headband of folklore

and when i say stress, I mean stress by environmental factors.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, I tend to be a little heavy on feeding. 
I'll watch it.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

Blue Pit - 5 days in to flower.


Peace, DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 3, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Worm castings and something like great white with all the good fungi and what not in it. No molasses, any leftover in the mix may help feed the bad guys. The idea is the good ones will eat the bad onse till they are all gone. Good to use it as a preventative as well.
> 
> Edit, measurements aren't anything precise, just a small handful of castings and 1/4 tsp of benni powder per gallon. May as well foliar with the leftovers while you're at it.
> Per 5 gal of res 1cup of tea should do just fine.
> ...


Awesome whodatnation, much appreciated! I will use this when I clone my sour powers and 24k


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 3, 2014)

Good morning 600

Here's a little update on my purple paralysis that I fimmed a week or so ago and my 24k whiteggold and Sour power Biker babies. I think I added a tad too much perlite to the babies, one of them tipped over a little from the loose soil, had to prop it up with a twist tie and pack the soil down a little. Also here's a little agent Orange nugglet I may take with me for some fishing if I get a chance today (if it's not too hot)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 3, 2014)

@DST killer looking hash!! Looks so good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> A friend received some headband x og seeds from a friend in Cali. is there
> any special nute requirements for this strain? I'm not familiar with it.


I'm not familiar with the headband, but I know some og is sensitive to N and like lower EC (hydro, not sure about soil though)


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm just a plain old dirt farmer.
But I do tend to be heavy handed with the guano!
I'm thinking about trying some super soil , my friend
with the seeds can mix for me.(I only have 1 good arm
I'm a muckin' fess) I have the formula for Subcool's soil.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 3, 2014)

@oldman60 subcools soil is great! You should do fine using that, organics are so much easier for plants to choose which nutes to take up and it's much harder to burn the plants. Sometimes, depending on strains, you may not even have to add teas until late flowering, if needed (so I hear) . I'm going to run subcools soil next year  

I hear ya about the bad arm, my sciatica keeps me from doing alot of stuff I used to *sigh* cest la vi 

It's great having a very helpful girlfriend that can drag the 50lb bag of dog food inside after shopping though


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @oldman60 subcools soil is great! You should do fine using that, organics are so much easier for plants to choose which nutes to take up and it's much harder to burn the plants. Sometimes, depending on strains, you may not even have to add teas until late flowering, if needed (so I hear) . I'm going to run subcools soil next year
> 
> I hear ya about the bad arm, my sciatica keeps me from doing alot of stuff I used to *sigh* cest la vi
> 
> It's great having a very helpful girlfriend that can drag the 50lb bag of dog food inside after shopping though


Yea, I have Erb's palsy in my left arm, but for me it's normal the rest of the world has the problem with it.
They had some bad ass storms in Oneonta last night, major winds, maybe tornado.
Not much more news available.
I like Subcools approach with the soil, makes life much easier and I like to stay organic better for my son with MS
I feed him and some of his friends from infusion therapy.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

DST said:


> If it's anything like the dog then it'll possibly be a mild feeder, but will also not be too fussy (seems to have similar genetics). But probably will stress easily, especially if it comes from the clone only headband of folklore
> 
> and when i say stress, I mean stress by environmental factors.


My room stays about 82f and 60% humidity when in grow and 80f and 45%
humidity in flower, 8'x8'x7' - 4/600 watt hid, 4/4 bulb x 24" t-5's for fill.
I haven't had any radical changes in environment between seasons.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey 600...
Them hot shot pest strips are working great against my spider mites. I highly recommend them. 
Can't make any claims on the safety of the activ ingrediets... I'll post my results tho after I harvest n cure. I'll try bboth combustion roas and volcano vape. See if anything is noticeable. 
They saved a whole grow tho for me.

... I bet if that blues pheno isnt following suit, it must be the shape of the leaves and the plant. Its structure too all which can make it more vulnerable. Bummer!
The fireballs pheno I have is very mite resistant. My Engineers Dreams(2phenos) and my Emerald triangle - Grapefruit x pre 98 bubba. Grapefruit krush I think its called... weren't as resistant.

Are all the fireballs phenos mostly like mine? ... Growing very slow but sturdy. Similar growth to an LA Con 
Mine is very skunky. Thx again bb crew.

My Engineer's dream 1 is leaning DPQ the farther it goes into flower. Very bushy growth style. Fat short tops, lots of them.
A piney-sweet kushy smell. Smells a lot like my blue widow from dinafem

Engineer's Dream 2 is growing more apically dominant. Long stretchy buds, much different leaves that look more casey jones style. Smells like mixing a fruiry strain with a pungent sour diesel

Wish I could be like u cool kids and get pics up... my Nirvana - White Castle is pretty. About 1 week in 12/12. The other are at about 4 weeks.Grapefruit/bubba is growing nice. First emerald triangle seed I'm having much luck with... had a few shit ones. 

Thinking on poppin' a few blue pit beans soon. This one veg slow like la affie/con, bubba kush, fireballs do??


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey guys. finished my four cob fixture today. I have to update the build thread with all the details tomorrow. But here is a sneak a peek.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Sep 3, 2014)

Btw breeding up a berry/bubblegum strain sounds awesome. I like both, and they breed out good stuff imo.
I love my blueberry mixes and strawberry banana. Grow easy, great effects, good choiçes


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

LA Con in the dirt:




Quantum Kush:




Shemale:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AllenHaze (Sep 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yea, I have Erb's palsy in my left arm, but for me it's normal the rest of the world has the problem with it.
> They had some bad ass storms in Oneonta last night, major winds, maybe tornado.
> Not much more news available.
> I like Subcools approach with the soil, makes life much easier and I like to stay organic better for my son with MS
> I feed him and some of his friends from infusion therapy.


Hell yea. I don't mix as hot as Subcool's "bottom 1/4 to 1/3 of the pot only" recipe though. I modified his recipe down to an enriched mix that is ready immediately without the bake time. Easiest thing ever, just water, occasional tea + molasses. No flush, No ph' ing, no hassle.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

What is your mix AH?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yea, I have Erb's palsy in my left arm, but for me it's normal the rest of the world has the problem with it.
> They had some bad ass storms in Oneonta last night, major winds, maybe tornado.
> Not much more news available.
> I like Subcools approach with the soil, makes life much easier and I like to stay organic better for my son with MS
> I feed him and some of his friends from infusion therapy.


That tornado touched down in my friends backyard in afton NY! Just heard about it, it ripped some trees down and broke some Windows, luckily no one was hurt. NY has been getting slammed with storms this year. 

Alot of people have great success using subs soil, just add some water and your good to go, the KISS method


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 3, 2014)

Just got back from home Depo. Love that pplace, I swear I could live in it lol

Made some bubble buckets for the future for like $3 each (the air pump kit was $10 on eBay with 2 airstones and the tubing.) so $13 for 2 complete bubbles  

Also picked up a nice 10 gal tote for a DWC veg tote I'll be using soon. It'll hold 9 5" net pots


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I know the feeling. But I enjoy it none the less. Any dignitaries you are schedules to hang out with this year? And I guess you got the finances sorted if you are attending. Good work. Did the other students get a fair shake?


Yes they did, about june they put up a loan adjustment request form up on the web site. 1 of my buddies said it was a very easy process and he got approved. As far as presidents and shiet, I don't know, but my photography class is going to a few museums. I actually attended summer classes for the solar thermal, that is why I was pushing the issue back in May. I wanted to make sure I could afford it before I got deeper into it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

I cant wait to get back in school man and i am lucky to have hair myself. Dad was way then in his wedding pics at 24.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That tornado touched down in my friends backyard in afton NY! Just heard about it, it ripped some trees down and broke some Windows, luckily no one was hurt. NY has been getting slammed with storms this year.
> 
> Alot of people have great success using subs soil, just add some water and your good to go, the KISS method


Shit man that's too close for comfort!
We've been getting slamed in the tri cities for about 6 years now I think
mother nature is giving me a hint.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Hell yea. I don't mix as hot as Subcool's "bottom 1/4 to 1/3 of the pot only" recipe though. I modified his recipe down to an enriched mix that is ready immediately without the bake time. Easiest thing ever, just water, occasional tea + molasses. No flush, No ph' ing, no hassle.


I was thinking of mixing 1/3 sub's and 2/3 FFOF and running that top to bottom.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I cant wait to get back in school man and i am lucky to have hair myself. Dad was way then in his wedding pics at 24.


It has been an adventure considering I dropped out of school my senior year, 24 years ago. I'm psyched about the photo class. I had to buy 10 rolls of black and white film and 50 sheets of darkroom paper just for the first 5 weeks. Then we switch to digital cameras and learn how to use photo shop and another program. Our final is a portfolio of pictures of our choice, and I can do mine on my garden. I discovered a friend from last semester actually started as a photo major and got a nice camera and decided it wasn't for them. I've worked out a trade of a zip and a $100 for it. I will post some info on it in the next week to see if it's worth it. I don't know much about camera's and their seems to be a few very knowledgeable 600 members on this topic.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oldman and Alpha, here's a link to a thread on here that was started by a guy in the adirondacks and has a few other N.E. growers. https://www.rollitup.org/t/outdoors-in-the-northeast.822882/page-25. Figured you might enjoying looking at some outdoor from N.Y. This guy grows some beast.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Oldman and Alpha, here's a link to a thread on here that was started by a guy in the adirondacks and has a few other N.E. growers. https://www.rollitup.org/t/outdoors-in-the-northeast.822882/page-25. Figured you might enjoying looking at some outdoor from N.Y. This guy grows some beast.


Thanks bud.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 4, 2014)

Some shots at week 5, I might add a week to my finish because they were flipped the same day they got transplanted, pics in order 1 cherry pie, 2 pre 98, 1 chemdog, 2 blue dream


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 4, 2014)

looking pristine chaka, blue dream is a hungry cunt of a plant isn't she?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Some shots at week 5, I might add a week to my finish because they were flipped the same day they got transplanted, pics in order 1 cherry pie, 2 pre 98, 1 chemdog, 2 blue dream
> View attachment 3246067 View attachment 3246068 View attachment 3246069 View attachment 3246070 View attachment 3246071 View attachment 3246072


That is going to be some STICKY shit!
Beautiful chaka.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 4, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Some shots at week 5, I might add a week to my finish because they were flipped the same day they got transplanted, pics in order 1 cherry pie, 2 pre 98, 1 chemdog, 2 blue dream
> View attachment 3246067 View attachment 3246068 View attachment 3246069 View attachment 3246070 View attachment 3246071 View attachment 3246072


 Beautiful stuff


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just cut down my Sweet Afghan Delicious looks like 4b's out of 6 plants.
I'm happy with that at least my damn dog didn't eat any this time.
Last grow he topped 3 plants the 5th week of flower.


----------



## rocko369 (Sep 4, 2014)

Im almost done 2nd generation of bubble bomb 9 under 2 lights 950 watts
Veg time maybe 3 weeks

Rocko


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

Just Sharing. I updated my build thread with more info on the LED bars: https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-light-vero-18-economy-light.842794/page-3

Also. Installed the last fixuture and flipped. Here they are


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Some shots at week 5, I might add a week to my finish because they were flipped the same day they got transplanted, pics in order 1 cherry pie, 2 pre 98, 1 chemdog, 2 blue dream


Looks awesome man! Nice to see the 98 and BD doing well for you. I think you are gonna like both of those.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> Im almost done 2nd generation of bubble bomb 9 under 2 lights 950 watts
> Veg time maybe 3 weeks
> 
> Rocko


They look grrrreat!.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2014)

That's awesome looking someguy. Real pro stuff. I can't Wait to see the results. !!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Just Sharing. I updated my build thread with more info on the LED bars: https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-light-vero-18-economy-light.842794/page-3
> 
> Also. Installed the last fixuture and flipped. Here they are


I'm going to start learning about led's you guys have my curiosity up.
They look real good SG.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's awesome looking someguy. Real pro stuff. I can't Wait to see the results. !!!



Thanks JIG! I cant either really. I have seen so much huge bud grown with these on here that I am excited to see what I might do with it. Seriously... If this works well. I will setup another tent like this and convert the cabinet to just led veg. I am already working on replacing the cfl fixture in the lower part of the cabinet with some cobs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2014)

A noon shot of the greenies:

54 days since sprouting out of the soil, with 53 of those days outdoors...


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice doobs. Looks like you will be getting a decent haul outdoors! I applied in Willamette, made it to the last interview but just wasnt a match. Could have been your neighbor dude.  That was like 4 years ago thought...LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2014)

The more herb smoking neighbors we all have, the better off we will all be


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks JIG! I cant either really. I have seen so much huge bud grown with these on here that I am excited to see what I might do with it. Seriously... If this works well. I will setup another tent like this and convert the cabinet to just led veg. I am already working on replacing the cfl fixture in the lower part of the cabinet with some cobs.


SG keep the pics coming.
@ Doobie Brother looking good bro, just got a great yield from the cellar,S.A.D. 6 weeks veg 
10 weeks flower. 
I'm getting a camera for next grow.


----------



## AllenHaze (Sep 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What is your mix AH?


This is an entry from my log for the first batch I tried.
_3/15 Mixed a permanent veg mix. I'll be using this for the next grow, so long as the bags don't turn sour. 1 part Happy frog to one part sunshine mix #4 came to about 15 lbs of mix. To this I added 8tbs blood/bone meal each. 12tbs kelp meal. 12tbs eggshell powder, 12 tbs diatomaceous earth, 8tbs dolomitic lime, 6tbs ground oatmeal powder. Sprayed down to get slightly moist. Some plants where transplanted directly into this mix and watered with 1tbs big bloom//1/4tsp superthrive/1tbs molasses: 1 gallon water - these would be the two lemon pre-mother clones and the tw clone. UPDATE 4/11/14 These two lemon clones are absolutely loving their new soil mix. They are looking more lush then any of my other's have ever looked. _

I've since added rock phosphates_, _glacial rock dust, green sand and worm castings to the reused soil with good results. It isn't easy to burn with all organic ingredients and that is the part that I feel makes organic gardening so effortless.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 4, 2014)

I love me some worm castings, the plants do to 

Really though worm castings is one of the best things you can add to a soil mix.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - You have some giant beanstalks going there! Look at those leaves! Your going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

All of my clones on the cart are starting to drop the early seeds from the Love Child dusting.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> I love me some worm castings, the plants do to
> 
> Really though worm castings is one of the best things you can add to a soil mix.


And rabbit poo or setup like i am and have the rabbits over the worms

Cuka DDDAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!

Doobie girls are loving that OR sun

Those are somme good lookind beans and girls Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad my better half doesn't partake.......

* Is it easier for women to get stoned? Study finds oestrogen 'increases sensitivity to cannabis making females more prone to addiction' *
   Researchers from Washington State University found that female rats were 30 per cent more sensitive to the pain-relieving qualities of marijuana than males.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2014)

They grow up so fast, don't they doob. i hardly recognize those things. You might not have enough room in the yard for all of them at this rate. Lol... I was just going to ask how long you plan on vegging them for... as you can tell I'm an indoor grower. Great job.

Here's a cool video I thought you all would appreciate. Just a bunch of cool nature shots/ clips.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I'm glad my better half doesn't partake.......
> 
> * Is it easier for women to get stoned? Study finds oestrogen 'increases sensitivity to cannabis making females more prone to addiction' *
> Researchers from Washington State University found that female rats were 30 per cent more sensitive to the pain-relieving qualities of marijuana than males.
> ...


I think our better halves are more sensitive to most things


----------



## OGkushNC (Sep 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> All of my clones on the cart are starting to drop the early seeds from the Love Child dusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how long did you flower that plant to produce such beautiful lookin seeds my friend? Im in the process of trying to obtain some seed from a couple of my plants now.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 5, 2014)

High there 600'ers. Just some random pics taken today. hso green crack and some hazeman grape 13 babies. Really hoping to get a grape pheno from those gape 13's popped 6 gonna wait for more room so i can plant the other 6.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

OGkushNC said:


> how long did you flower that plant to produce such beautiful lookin seeds my friend? Im in the process of trying to obtain some seed from a couple of my plants now.


Better question is when did he pollinate AND how long did they flower.
For a basic 8-9 week strain I pollinated week 3-4 I think. Even then you can always allow a seeded plant to grow as long as possible to get ripe seeds, prime bud harvest timing is not the idea in this case,,, we want fully ripened seeds.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2014)

Growing a bunch of seeds would be a lot of fun I think. Would be a shame not to have tons of bud, but fun none the less.

Here's me messing around this morning on the guitar. Some chill out music.

https://soundcloud.com/jigfresh/droning-a


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Jig, chill is the word I'm ready for a bong at noon.
Very nice sound.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

The dude abides 

Jig you'd be surprised! A very small well seeded plant can give you hundreds of beans! 
Plus, you can hash the leftover material for sure.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> The dude abides
> 
> Jig you'd be surprised! A very small well seeded plant can give you hundreds of beans!
> Plus, you can hash the leftover material for sure.


What about pollinating only the bottom buds and leaving the tops alone?
I remember reading that back in the 70's.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Sarafina the Squirrel Princess approves of your morning munchie music...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> What about pollinating only the bottom buds and leaving the tops alone?
> I remember reading that back in the 70's.


I had a good pictorial illustrating this, but riu lost damn near all my pics.
I can prob dig it up from another site.

Anywho, it's done all the time.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2014)

You bag the pollen and use a fine artist brush to pollinate lower buds.
After the seeds start to form you can harvest the tops an let the seeds mature.
I think that is how it's supposed to work.
Trying to remember 45 years ago what a trip!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

It's what I plan on doing when I make seeds in a couple of weeks.

Will be doing 3 male Berry Bubbles, knocking up branches of flowers of [email protected] MTF and [email protected] Dog S1's. and will knock up all 9 Berry Bubble females (still waiting on two BB's to show gender).
But just the lower branches.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

All fans were off and I held my breath, pollen can and will go everywhere.

The next day before removing the bags I sprayed the insides with water to kill any stray pollen.

Worked a charm.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

There you go old man!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 5, 2014)

OUTDOOR:

Looking good!






Engineers Dream:






Dog. Lanky og one






Deep Psychosis:






Two Ak 47 that I threw out since they were extras. They have more than doubled size in the week they have been out!.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's nice to know I still have a few brain cells left alive!!!
Thanks.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

As a matter of fact that's some of doobies seeds being made right there in that moment


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Everything is a Big Circle...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Or a multi-dimensional Mobius strip...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

I pollinated the first time with the Love Child male (Mulanje x Ace of Spades) around the end of July. 4 to 5 weeks of hellish hot weather later and they are ready 

Will post pics in a few.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

35 to 39 days to mature, but i like to what till the husk turns brown if i can. You can pop one out and check if you need to. I seed from week 3 for 5 to 7 days so the new flowers will get seeded as well. I dont bag the buds my self i just turn all my fans and ac off, and be careful. I will get 4 or 5 stray beans in the whole room so not a big deal to me Just dont use a qtip and thump it like my dumbass did one time


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

96f in the shade (36c) and more of the same in the forecast for the next 10 days...

Here's the results of whodat's baby-making...

Berry Bubble soaking up the rays:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally took the time to remove the rickety old handrail on the ramp out the back sliding glass door.

And power washed the cement walkway & patio:


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

Any sign of flowering yet doobs? Looking real nice.

Patio pr0n


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Just more preflowers on all new growth.
But the two unknowns are still two known unknowns.
But they'll be whispering to me "blue" or "pink" any day now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

If one of those is a boy i want some pips from it. I am serious doobie. Are they good looking plants compared to the other BBs? They are looking graet man


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

From experience, make damn sure everything is labeled perfectly--- ONE thing at a time. Sucks having any kind of uncertainty after so much effort.

I zip tied plastic labels where needed, and kepped them so through drying and bean harvest.

Not sure about your local climates first frost/freeze, I'm hopeing they get going soon!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> From experience, make damn sure everything is labeled perfectly--- ONE thing at a time. Sucks having any kind of uncertainty after so much effort.
> 
> I zip tied plastic labels where needed, and kepped them so through drying and bean harvest.
> 
> Not sure about your local climates first frost/freeze, I'm hopeing they get going soon!


Here's the report for my zipcode:

====================
Each winter, on average, your risk of frost is from *October 24 through April 23*.
Almost certainly, however, you *will *receive frost from November 16 through March 23.

You are almost guaranteed that you *will not *get frost from May 23 through September 30.

Your frost-free growing season is around 184 days.

Read more:http://davesgarden.com/guides/freeze-frost-dates/index.php?q=97306&submit=Go#ixzz3CUgAploK
====================

==========


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

Now freeze is much more important from what I gather.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Time to put up a greenhouse Doobie!

It was 104 in Coos Bay today :0


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> If one of those is a boy i want some pips from it. I am serious doobie. Are they good looking plants compared to the other BBs? They are looking graet man


I'll send them out as soon as they've ripened and are ready to go 

All of them are equally great.
I need to go through them tomorrow and start a rough phenotyping of them to prepare for dropping my bass in their skrillex and making with the bangarang to get a few handfuls of scary sprites and monsters to grow and share.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's a rundown on temperature where I live:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 5, 2014)

Will be researching appropriate DIY greenhouses.
Worst case scenario is bringing as many in as possible to wrap around a 48"-diam. x 6' tall 360-deg scrog to finish them out with a 600w HPS.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a rundown on temperature where I live:
> 
> View attachment 3247462


That has got to be the worst diagram ever doobie hahaha


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 5, 2014)

do you still run out of inbox room? bc I cant seem to delete annyd old ones to make room.. not used to the new format


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2014)

Haha, classic.

Hey peeps here's a couple things I'm smoking on ATM, forgot their names but left is outdoor kush from las year, and right is some strain of TGA-- green house light deprivation from this year.
Both good in their own respect, the GH shows some resemblance to indoor grown.
Genetics always play a roll though, iv had some superb outdoor ganja,,, but also can't deny the environmental protection a greenhouse provides.


Aaaaaany ways  lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shit never mind i got it blue pit has me high


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

LA Confidential x Love Child:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 5, 2014)

So I had a surprise drug test on Tuesday for a potential job. Normally it wouldn't matter because I always have synthetic urine but this was an oral swab. I've never had this before and am certain it will come back positive. This means I don't get the job and more financial hardship. I decided I would just stop smoking until either business picks up or I land a full time job.
Tonight, my wife says to me, "I think you should smoke tonight. You are way too on edge and it's just not healthy for you." 
I'm like, WTF, right? But then sat down and thought about my day and realized, she was right. I had someone be a pretty huge dick to me today and I let it piss me off to the point the point where I was thinking about exacting revenge on the idiot. That's not me at all and I am embarrassed. Typically, I would have been high at the time this occurred and, I'm sure, it would have rolled right off. Today was only day four of not smoking. This shit sucks...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel you Dez. Love it when the missus gives sage advice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

Day three i think i will have to look


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dez, sorry to hear about you getting tested I know how that is
I've had to be clean for 6 weeks now and have to get retested at
an "undisclosed date in the near future" NY mandates for opiate
therapy.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Day three i think i will have to lookView attachment 3247529


*THICK!!!
*


----------



## budolskie (Sep 6, 2014)

Sum more space made with a bit shuffle about, so gona take a couple out the veg room so I can have summit nice to smoke end of October.... 

Here's the space anyway for a topped bubblegum and a blue cut... keeping a bubblegum my green crack and dog pip for cuts or future
 
Couple dog shots getting frosty now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2014)

nice frosty cut that one bud


----------



## budolskie (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-X-STREAM-120-SITE-AEROPONIC-PROPAGATOR-FOR-CUTTINGS-CLONES-SEEDLINGS-/321464006566?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item4ad8bf77a6


Will the amount of light I use on one of these make any difference, like a mean would them 4 strip led be good for it or that led panel be better.....

also i have a small water pump already and irrigation line so could be easier to build one if I buy the sprayers for inside the bottom and buy 2 tubs the same so i can use one as a dome and one as a res 


but that would pay for itself in a fortnight


----------



## budolskie (Sep 6, 2014)

Here what I'm putting in the space tomorrow or Monday 
Bubblegum topped 2 days ago
 
And a blue also topped a day or 2 ago , them couple days in dark has slowed stuff down and a change in environment


----------



## budolskie (Sep 6, 2014)

Give these 3 more time to recover and set up for a load cuts this weekend
Dog
 
Bubblegum

And green crack


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2014)

Damn those dogs are pretty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking good! What was the one you put the pic of that you canned?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

GOT CLONES?
 got a few still being slow


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 6, 2014)

That's a solid clone run. Very nice man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks they did ok. I left the top of the night i took them and i got a few wanky leaves but they will be fine


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2014)

Sunlight is as sunlight does, mama always said...







Saw a golden eagle swoop in towards the branches of a neighbor's tree as it hunted either bird or squirrel.
Was only 75-feet away and 25-ft off the ground.
It's the birch tree in the first pic that's in direct center of the pic and up near the top.
Never a camera in hand for cool stuff like eagles and bigfoot... 
There's a mated nesting pair of golden eagles up the hill from us about 1/4 of a mile, so this was one of them.
We've also got large owls in our front yard elm tree (one owl has a voice like Barry White. Thought it was a prowler trying to fake off as an owl at first. Deep voice like mine. Big freakin' owl.)
And there are red-tailed hawks flying around here too.
And we have a blue jay family in out back yard spruce tree.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 6, 2014)

gotta love birds of prey!! id love to own a golden eagle, but we cant..
great pics everyone keep em coming!!!


DoobieBrother said:


> Sunlight is as sunlight does, mama always said...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247763
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2014)

One of the blue jays from a neighbor's tree popped in to preen & peck just now:


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2014)

We have some white herons that are at our lake right now. The were blown off course, usually not seen around these parts. A bird watcher at the lake told my wife about it. They are cool looking.

That guy's cool looking too... love that blue. If I'd be a bird, I'd want to be a blue one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2014)

A Peahen and her two chicks had me stopped at an intersection for forever...

As I'm about to go

Two Peacocks stroll through...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2014)

That's awesome, BB!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2014)

That'd be a shit way to go...
... that, and being swarmed by rats or cockroaches.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 6, 2014)

Really, none of the "Eaten By..." ways of dying are among my Top 10 list of faves.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

Nope not the way to go that or the things i would do to someone that tuched my kids.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm having one hell of a time cloning this round grr. Haven't lost a clone in years, just threw out 3 today  brown stems. It's too damn hot this year and my bubble cloner water is too warm I think. I put the cloner in a tote of ice water, not sure why I didn't think of this 3 weeks ago, I probably would be flowering now. But 9 clones are left and I need 9 so let's hope they all root soon, one had roots a few have root bumps and all of the stems are firm, fingers crossed. I really don't want to cut more clones *sigh*. 

Anyway, hope eeveryone has a good weekend, good vibes yall!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 6, 2014)

Just finished up my modest veg closet and my grow tent. Now just a waiting game for my tangilope to root. It's worse than watching paint dry.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice Alpha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks Dr D  it's gonna be so much better not having to veg and flower in the same place!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

It is i have to hang some cfls and put the rest of the clones under them with the four seedlings. I have to get some more leds so i can expand to meet the demands of the vert and led flower rooms.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 6, 2014)

I really want to try the leds sometime but I don't know too much about them and they're out of my budget  have your had nice led flowering success before or is this your first led flowering run? I hear they're great for veg but I haven't looked into the flowering scene of led


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

I run the two flower rooms on a day and night shift. The leds have the hotter day shift, and so far i like them. I had to move at the beginning of flower. then got spider mites when i was away on vacation, so they did great considering. I have to do some work before the next batch can run.

I got my willow put in the ground today and moved the two aloe i root with in to the 8 gal pickle pot it was in. Now they have gotten bigger i can go back to watering with aloe gel.
Sorry for some of the pics i took them with my tablet
Some goji f2
  
The 3 honeybees
   
The overall


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

Cem dawg x blue dream is looking BD dominate
  
Purple wreck showing flowers and frost the pics suck though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2014)

we got SOOOOOOO FUCKIN STONED at the cup a bong rip of Headband in the GLOT section at the comic book stand....Jeez I coughed bad .....we were TRIPPIN HARD... the Wailers were no less then AMAZING..! EXODUS..Movement of the People, Jammin, it was a great show and everyone had fun! I could really feel Bob Marleys spirit, it was INTENSE!


----------



## budolskie (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr I never binned it yet but still made the space for couple il let her go on and just bho if its not upto much


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 7, 2014)

Working weekend turned out to be a working week with no end... Damn its been some looooong days..
Got the rest of the house painted outside. Got the living room floor fixed.. What a diy..
  
 
Have a great Sunday


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cem dawg x blue dream is looking BD dominate
> View attachment 3248157 View attachment 3248158
> Purple wreck showing flowers and frost the pics suck though
> View attachment 3248159


which blue dream u use? afghanxthai x afghanxskunk = funk. let me know how it came out



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> we got SOOOOOOO FUCKIN STONED at the cup a bong rip of Headband in the GLOT section at the comic book stand....Jeez I coughed bad .....we were TRIPPIN HARD... the Wailers were no less then AMAZING..! EXODUS..Movement of the People, Jammin, it was a great show and everyone had fun! I could really feel Bob Marleys spirit, it was INTENSE!


nothing better then bob marley and the wailers


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice pics of everything. Dr. awesome clone results!

1st this is for whodat, it must be wine regions and microbreweries.
Here's a g-13 cheese I harvested yesterday
And the nice BP 1 week into flower


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 7, 2014)

morning medication/meditation.....

beautiful morning..enjoy your day all.....


 bob


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

@glockdoc
The mom was a HSO CemDawg that look just like the cem #4pics i have seen, and was very stong smoke.
The blue dream dad came from a sack i got from my boy. He was gettig all top shelf mailed from cali for a year, and thatwas the best we got the whole time. I got one bean and it was a boy. There is i know one guy on here been running a cut from the same seeds for like 6 months now. It was the same dad ass the alligator kush i run and cof is flowering now. Hope this is what you where wanting to know


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hydro looks nice man. I hope things are improving over there for yo bud


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2014)

Caught a pastafarian roaming through my field this morning.
Suckers are QUICK!
Barely managed to grab my camera and snap a pic before he disappeared in a huge puff of spliff smoke...
Thought it would give a better size reference than my forearm...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice! @Dr.D81 

Sounds like you had a blast @Dr.Amber Trichome !!! 

Very nice floors @HydroGp really like the grain and color

That g13 cheese looks real dank @jimmer6577 

Lmao, pastafarian, that's great man, those plants are lovin the sun @DoobieBrother


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.electrocultureandmagnetoculture.com/


So it's been less than 24 hours since I got the water Temps in my cloner in perfect range, and most of the cuts have big root bumps already woo hoo! It's amazing what Temps can do.

Also, when I was about to go to sleep last night, for some reason I got thinking about electricity and plant growth. Today I Google electricity and plants and what do ya know, electro culture. Very interesting!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 7, 2014)

Picked up a cheap wax attachment for my vaporizer. I've been kind of nerding out on vape hardware lately.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Caught a pastafarian roaming through my field this morning.
> Suckers are QUICK!
> Barely managed to grab my camera and snap a pic before he disappeared in a huge puff of spliff smoke...
> Thought it would give a better size reference than my forearm...
> ...


Doobie I damn near pissed my pants, hell of a pic to wake up to!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

Can anyone let me know if this is nute burn or a deficiency. I keep getting it at random times, then when I think I know what the problem is, it comes back on new plants. It's driving me crazy! 

I was using 240ppm 7.8 pH tap water pHed to 6.5, just switched to a spring water the other day that is 6.7 pH and 60ppm which should be alot better. It's a soil/perlite mix, is my soil too hot or not strong enough? I'm dumb when it comes to deficiency and soil


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> View attachment 3248521 Picked up a cheap wax attachment for my vaporizer. I've been kind of nerding out on vape hardware lately.


What battery is that, that's sweet, both the tip and battery. I've been trying to figure out what battery to get


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Can anyone let me know if this is nute burn or a deficiency. I keep getting it at random times, then when I think I know what the problem is, it comes back on new plants. It's driving me crazy!
> 
> I was using 240ppm 7.8 pH tap water pHed to 6.5, just switched to a spring water the other day that is 6.7 pH and 60ppm which should be alot better. It's a soil/perlite mix, is my soil too hot or not strong enough? I'm dumb when it comes to deficiency and soil


Looks like your soil is a little too hot, happens with mine all the time.
I would stick to h2o for a while but let her dry a bit first.
Did you just water she looks a little droopy?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> What battery is that, that's sweet, both the tip and battery. I've been trying to figure out what battery to get


I love my mod i have a Chi u


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Looks like your soil is a little too hot, happens with mine all the time.
> I would stick to h2o for a while but let her dry a bit first.
> Did you just water she looks a little droopy?


OK awesome, I was hoping it was just a little too hot of soil because adding water is easier than fixing a deficiency, for me anyways lol. 

I did just water right before the pic, this strain droops so bad after watering, it's strange! I only give it a shot glass (30ml) of water every two days, it's in one of those really small, maybe 8oz pots


----------



## supchaka (Sep 7, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> What battery is that, that's sweet, both the tip and battery. I've been trying to figure out what battery to get


That's an evic by joyetech. It's an older model. I just ordered a sigelei 30 watt.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll have to check it out. I quit smoking cigarettes over a year ago and switched to smoking a vape pen, I think it's called vapor king storm. It's OK, but I've had the same thing since I quit and the battery is going bad now. Then I started noticing so many awesome looking vape pens when I moved to cali and I feel like my pen is so old school lol. And my battery sucks for heating canna oils, I can only use it for the ecig stuff 


Dr.D81 said:


> I love my mod i have a Chi u


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> That's an evic by joyetech. It's an older model. I just ordered a sigelei 30 watt.


Awesome, and 30 Watt!? I'm so out of the loop, I think my battery maxs out at 1 Watt lmao, I need variable voltage in my life


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

I have the square battery so mine stops rolling off the desk. Now I just keep it in a coffee cup 

@DoobieBrother - That hot weather in OR is really messing with your hairdo!

@BobBitchen - that picture makes me so homesick! When I was a kid, my best friend and I would ride bikes to Marineland and back. Biking the hills of PV is a hump! My grave site is up the hill from there on Western.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2014)

Visited Marineland back in 1974. Was a cool place. I don't have them anymore, but I came away with a few of those injection molded wax statues you could buy out of a vending machine that made them while you waited for a buck or two. One was a bright blue-green dolphin, one was a orange-brown seal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh!
And one wax statue was a black orca!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 7, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome, and 30 Watt!? I'm so out of the loop, I think my battery maxs out at 1 Watt lmao, I need variable voltage in my life


I'm pretty new to vaping and like anything I do, I go overboard. I'm already on my 4th mod (battery), rebuilding coils and mixing my own juice. It's kinda necessary for me or I'd be spending more to vape than I did to smoke!

Some I'd recommend for you. In the advanced realm, the evic or sigelei. Evic now has a 30 watt too. Something smaller yet variable would be like the zmax mini. If you want a mechanical mod go for some like a nemesis clone or manhattan clone 

Tanks for ejuice I Iike the aspire nautilus and the fogger 4. You can even get bubbler attachments to smooth at your dabs. 

I buy everything online. Vape stores around me will sell a $25 ebay item for $69 so it makes it hard to give them my business.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 7, 2014)

Found a pic of someone else's:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have the square battery so mine stops rolling off the desk. Now I just keep it in a coffee cup


You Need oone of these suction cup things, they are awesome and like a dollar! It makes life easier


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the info! I'll definitely be checking in to those,I started mixing premade juices recently, I get 60ml online for $20 from freedom smoke USA, pretty cheap stuff. They even have organics. The problem I have is my atomizer burns out too fast because my battery sucks, so I have to buy like 10 a month. In NY cigs were $10 a pack, so I said screw that. Now I spend maybe $40 a month tops, depending how many atomizers I need. Once I get a good battery it'll even be less, so I'm pretty happy with it  


supchaka said:


> I'm pretty new to vaping and like anything I do, I go overboard. I'm already on my 4th mod (battery), rebuilding coils and mixing my own juice. It's kinda necessary for me or I'd be spending more to vape than I did to smoke!
> 
> Some I'd recommend for you. In the advanced realm, the evic or sigelei. Evic now has a 30 watt too. Something smaller yet variable would be like the zmax mini. If you want a mechanical mod go for some like a nemesis clone or manhattan clone
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2014)

Last night I brought my clones over to my place and today I upcanned them into 3 gal pots. They all have spots on the leaves and I noticed the spots on his plants too yesterday. It doesn't look like mites and there's not other signs of mites anywhere. So I'm wondering, Aphids maybe? I sprayed mine down with Azamax just now and hd him start spraying his vegging plants down with the same. He's got flowering plants too though with the spots so I told him to spray them down with some Garden Takedown Spray that I have on hand. I will try to get a pic uploaded of a leaf I just took with my phone.

I've got two pre98 Bubbas, one Cherry Pie, an MK Ultra and a Blue Dream in veg under the Led lights along with the Fireballs and Sour Cherry yins.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

The new wickless atomizers last much longer and give great hits!

@DoobieBrother - Do you remember the Mattel plastic molding machine? Ran at like 600 degrees - for children! The fumes were so noxious! 

Here it is - the strange change machine!

I can't -post the link!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

Try again:

http://www.snowcrest.net/fox/str.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> OK awesome, I was hoping it was just a little too hot of soil because adding water is easier than fixing a deficiency, for me anyways lol.
> 
> I did just water right before the pic, this strain droops so bad after watering, it's strange! I only give it a shot glass (30ml) of water every two days, it's in one of those really small, maybe 8oz pots


It looked like one of those fussy buggers, I've always had trouble reading them
but it should be fine. I went down to my room after I ans. you and one of mine 
just started to yellow on the tips.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The new wickless atomizers last much longer and give great hits!
> 
> @DoobieBrother - Do you remember the Mattel plastic molding machine? Ran at like 600 degrees - for children! The fumes were so noxious!
> 
> ...


They were vacuform machines by Mattel.
I still remember mine from 50+ years ago.
And they did stink badly.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Got my charcoal box on some legs so i can hook it all to the octagon. I am putting the hooch wash underneath and more veg on top of the males there.still have to put the wire up tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

I had some of the wax ones when i was a kid in the 80s


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's a pic of the girls and the yins. The second pic is of the spots I'm dealing with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like wind burn to me


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2014)

thrips, similar to mites in destructive ability. Fertiloam Triple Action Plus II will eliminate them.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

I only got them once and i killed them beford i got leave damage.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Try again:
> 
> http://www.snowcrest.net/fox/str.html
> 
> ...



Reminds of the Molten Metal Die Cast Factory my buddy had.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

Thrips!!! Get on those bugger's!! I used seven on mine and it worked great. I only use it on vegging plants but it does the job.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like thrips for sure. Not the worst thing to have.
That pepper spray kills em too, lots of options out there to get rid of them.

Only bug I couldn't kill with that spray was fungus gnats,,, lil shits!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2014)

Evil little bastards!!! get 'em.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the diagnosis and tips. So far we have only sprayed them with either Azamax or the takedown spray. I'm mainly concerned for my buddy's flowering plants that are showing signs. My plants that show signs are vegging so I can hit them with whatever and not feel too bad about it.

This is actually a first for me. Never had thrips before, lol. I've dealt with mites, gnats and caterpillars but that's about it. The caterpillars were in some soil I bought and brought into my grow. Bastards...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like thrips for sure. Not the worst thing to have.
> That pepper spray kills em too, lots of options out there to get rid of them.
> 
> Only bug I couldn't kill with that spray was fungus gnats,,, lil shits!


That is how i killed mine. Only knew i had the from the silver trail come in


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks everyone for the diagnosis and tips. So far we have only sprayed them with either Azamax or the takedown spray. I'm mainly concerned for my buddy's flowering plants that are showing signs. My plants that show signs are vegging so I can hit them with whatever and not feel too bad about it.
> 
> This is actually a first for me. Never had thrips before, lol. I've dealt with mites, gnats and caterpillars but that's about it. The caterpillars were in some soil I bought and brought into my grow. Bastards...


That is one dilemma of soil growing, but I just love the flavor of soil grown bud.
The worst I've had in 3 yrs was an all out infestation of gnats (from new soil) 
they were like a storm cloud moving around the room. I had to drench the soil with 
clove oil, and I learned not to over water real quickly!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2014)

you can use fertilome up to harvest day and it's organic.


cof


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you turned the leaf over to see if it has bugs?dez..

ISO and water work good to..


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> Have you turned the leaf over to see if it has bugs?dez..
> 
> ISO and water work good to..


I have and have yet to see a bug.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 8, 2014)

I doused my plants really good with azamax but did some research last night on thrips. I'm going to pic up a Fertilome product so I can treat the Lambsbread plants with it. I noticed signs last night on them now too but it's just barely starting. The vegging plants from my buddy's place are worse. His plants almost all are showing signs and some are worse than others.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn pests...
Good luck with it, dez.

It kind of looks more like damage from leaf hoppers, rather than thrips.
Thrips usually gouge long semi-erratic lines on the tops of leaves, where as leaf hopper damage is spots with no gouge lines on the tops of leaves.
And the little suckers are hard to spot, even when mobile (really fast, & tiny, and they flit from leaf to leaf and plant to plant) .
But if you shake some plants and are lucky, you might see one or more hopping about from the movement.
Like I said they are tiny, and fast, and only have to jump a few inches to evade.
I had a bad run with them a year and a half ago and used pyrethrin spray and got them under control in a week.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have and have yet to see a bug.


The reason I say this is cause,some of the LED grows I have seen,got them same spots...
And they say it was more of a micro def..

What is the feed like.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 8, 2014)

genuity said:


> The reason I say this is cause,some of the LED grows I have seen,got them same spots...
> And they say it was more of a micro def..
> 
> What is the feed like.


They just went under the LED lights. they've been under flouro tube lights up to now.
They have been getting water only because they're in FFOF. I don't feed unless they're either flowering or of they sit on a particular container longer than a few weeks. My buddy's flowering plants are showing the signs though and his haven't seen LED lighting at all. His are actually a lot worse than mine. Mine just show here and there where his looks like it's on most of his plants.

I like that people are thinking outside the box. I don't ask for help very often and it really is appreciated.

I'm going to read up on what Doob is talking about too. Never hurts to learn summit new, right? Most of my flowering plants don't show any signs of trouble but there are a couple Lambsbread that have a few spots on a few leaves. They still have a ways to go so I'd like to nip this in the bud (no pun intended, lol).


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

What doob is describing is still thrips i believe:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrips

They go through several stages. Doing more damage as they progress. They eventually do fly. They also have kind of spring loaded jump they can do. Trust me this is what that is. You need to be extremely proactive. They will really hurt the plant and yield.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully it's not too late for his plants then. I saw that Thrips have different stages they go through.

It's too late to be proactive with most of his plants, that's for sure. We'll have to be in damage control mode at this point. He said he has been seeing the spots on his plants for at least a week now, maybe two.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

get the product DST mentioned and get at em. 

Seven will wipe them out and prevent in veg. I wouldnt use it on flowering plants. 

I think its easier to get thrips when temps are up.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 8, 2014)

His temps are higher than mine are. I wonder if that's why he got them or if they came in some soil we purchased. Either way, I'll get on top of them asap in hopes of saving his yield.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

Shake the plant good and hard and see what falls out. You will be surprised at the things you will find this way. I also hang sticky yellow cards to catch things.



I do not use the pesticide traps. Just sticky.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 8, 2014)

Good luck dez. I hate bugs, been blessed to not have them for a long time (knock on wood)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 8, 2014)

Whoa now, wait a minute.. I think I spoke too soon... I got looking hard at my plants after reading about your thripes.. Is this thripes? I thought moving to cali for legal grows would be so smooth, but I'm getting slammed with all sorts of new stuff since I been here!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

I know dude. Rarely any pests until I moved back to Cali.. LOL!

I think you may have them at the early stages:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

This year is worse than most because we had a warm winter. Didn't get that week of freeze that kills off the little ones.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

im pulling for a much wetter winter. CA needs it.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2014)

according to the new Farmer's Almanac, enough rain to end the drought is not in the forecast.....for several years.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> What doob is describing is still thrips i believe:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrips
> 
> They go through several stages. Doing more damage as they progress. They eventually do fly. They also have kind of spring loaded jump they can do. Trust me this is what that is. You need to be extremely proactive. They will really hurt the plant and yield.


These are what I was referring to:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leafhopper


They look like tiny little grasshoppers, 2mm to 3mm long, pale in color (the ones I dealt with were almost-white-grey and grey-green, but very light), and have wings that are kept close the the thorax and abdomen.
They made spots that mysteriously started appearing, and more kept showing up, but no bug could be found after several attempts.
Then I caught a glimpse of something jumping in the foliage when I bumped a plant and was able to track it down.
Not saying that his damage is a leaf hopper or three, just that it looks like the damage I got on mine from them.
I've never had spotted thrip damage, and hope I never do!
Why can't they all just leave our stuff alone!?


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> @glockdoc
> The mom was a HSO CemDawg that look just like the cem #4pics i have seen, and was very stong smoke.
> The blue dream dad came from a sack i got from my boy. He was gettig all top shelf mailed from cali for a year, and thatwas the best we got the whole time. I got one bean and it was a boy. There is i know one guy on here been running a cut from the same seeds for like 6 months now. It was the same dad ass the alligator kush i run and cof is flowering now. Hope this is what you where wanting to know


haha nice its almost the exact opposite of what i did. i had hso bluedream x a strain called chemMat. it was chem d x a strain called menage a trio's...
the result was frost from bd and a cheesy musky funk from the chemMat. the haze smell was present in the air but not in the taste.
but in search of R.K.S. afghaniThai x afghaniSkunk
for real thou...keep me posted


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 8, 2014)

Bahhhh hummmm buggggggsssss, i saw one really small bug when i shook the plant, and where there's one, there's more. Maintenance time! I also think it is the cali weather causing lots of grow problems, in ny i never had to cool my cloners or had any bug problems really, i did get mites a couple times, but that's over a 15 year period and it was easy to take care of that problem. Now it's like i have to learn a lot of new growing techniques lol. I just bought some pool shock for my cloner, never thought i'd have to use anything other than tap water but i also bought some hydroguard and pond zyme for my big res. I've never even knew these products existed.. let alone the fact I have no idea how to use them, thank god for RIU or i'd be SOL. I'll definitely be stocking up on new supplies and hoping i can keep everything under control. I'm glad it's starting to cool down here too, it was 100 plus degrees everyday for the past 3 months, today was only 90 woo hoo!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> haha nice its almost the exact opposite of what i did. i had hso bluedream x a strain called chemMat. it was chem d x a strain called menage a trio's...
> the result was frost from bd and a cheesy musky funk from the chemMat. the haze smell was present in the air but not in the taste.
> but in search of R.K.S. afghaniThai x afghaniSkunk
> for real thou...keep me posted


I will it roots good i can say that anyway


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2014)

ferti-lome has pyrethin....... all .25%, but it enough to be effective against mites and thrips.

I think I acquired thrips thru some bag soil. I should have snapped to something flying out of the bag when I opened it.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> These are what I was referring to:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leafhopper
> 
> ...


They seem to have exceptional taste!
Good luck Alpha, fight the good fight!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a product from Monterey that has Spinosad in it and is supposed to be good to use even on the flowering plants. Hope it works.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> They seem to have exceptional taste!
> Good luck Alpha, fight the good fight!


Thanks, it looks like I'll have my hands full for a while! I gotta learn how to deal with bugs sometime so nows as good a time as any


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 8, 2014)

Got the rest of the stuff I needed to start some new projects


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2014)

No time is a good time, but necessity is a mother.
Nail those little bastards. Besides they can't even pay
for their buzz. (pun intended)
Here's hoping for a fast resolution.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my new vape today. Shit came quick! Bought on eBay Saturday, at my house Monday! Oh yeah they were only in San Diego  
I was also playing with making a drippable weed mix and this is what I came up with. It's too thick for a tank but the little ceramic atomizers work great and a dripper atty is insane. 

This site doesn't want to let me put my text where I want with the photos thru the phone!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice chuka

Got both my vents duct in tho the charcoal filter, and everything is looking good. I have my wire but i did not get a chance to make mounting brackets for it today will. I will try and get that done tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cof which beans did you tell me i needed to run? I could not remember


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice chuka
> 
> Got both my vents duct in tho the charcoal filter, and everything is looking good. I have my wire but i did not get a chance to make mounting brackets for it today will. I will try and get that done tomorrow.
> View attachment 3249579 View attachment 3249580 View attachment 3249581 View attachment 3249582 View attachment 3249583 View attachment 3249584


Looks like your going to "bungle in the jungle"
Looks great. You need a machete?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2014)

You can bring the machete and J.T. in two months


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You can bring the machete and J.T. in two months


Cool.
I start trimming tomorrow, my least favorite part of growing it looks
like 3 or 4 days of work.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't think I'm gona get much this time round like.... 
Cola look nothing like my last mainlined ones,
still 3 weeks left at least couple bud shots
 
 

Here's a dog from my hermie batch I have just been fucking on with in greenhouse, just showing female preflower now 
 

Hopefully I get sum for tube And al do a few next year earlier


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cof which beans did you tell me i needed to run? I could not remember


the extrema/heri and the banana wonder/heri


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 9, 2014)

All this bug talk, I wouldn't even know where to begin. I only get 5-15 days 88 or above here a year, so I don't use an a/c. I run at night and the temps stay good for the most part, but on those few days I just open up the shed door and let it rock. This works great to keep the temps in control on those few hot days, but I had to fight every bug possible during these few months. Thankfully my flower area is sealed of pretty good and I haven't had to much trouble once I get them in there. With this being said, I kind of rely on there being a good variety of bugs, so natural predators help me out.lol......and pepper spray.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 9, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I got my new vape today. Shit came quick! Bought on eBay Saturday, at my house Monday! Oh yeah they were only in San Diego
> I was also playing with making a drippable weed mix and this is what I came up with. It's too thick for a tank but the little ceramic atomizers work great and a dripper atty is insane.
> 
> This site doesn't want to let me put my text where I want with the photos thru the phone!


Looks all Star Warsy!

Away, put your vape.
Give in not to the fade...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm lucky, I have my room in the basement it stays cool all summer and
it is backed up against the two furnaces so it stays warm in the winter.
I also maintain a resident spider community to handle security. The only 
problem is an occasional gnat out break and those yellow sticky traps 
work well.
I just need to build another room so I can veg & flower at the same time.
That's why I have to learn about LED's, my electric bill would go through
the roof otherwise.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I'm lucky, I have my room in the basement it stays cool all summer and
> it is backed up against the two furnaces so it stays warm in the winter.
> I also maintain a resident spider community to handle security. The only
> problem is an occasional gnat out break and those yellow sticky traps
> ...


I hear that, the electric company here in CA is pg&e and it's starting to suck. It's tiered pricing. Use 400kw a month it's 9 cents. From 400-800 it's 12 cents. From 800-1100 it's 20 cents and over 1100 is like 35 cents, it's crazy! Really cheap when you don't use alot, but not so much when you hit tier 3 and 4


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear that, the electric company here in CA is pg&e and it's starting to suck. It's tiered pricing. Use 400kw a month it's 9 cents. From 400-800 it's 12 cents. From 800-1100 it's 20 cents and over 1100 is like 35 cents, it's crazy! Really cheap when you don't use alot, but not so much when you hit tier 3 and 4


WOW! my bill would bankrupt me if National Grid billed like that.
I definitely have to get down with some LED's. my bill last month
with the ac and grow was $523.85 that SUCKS on a semi-fixed income.
Thank GOD for my wood stove in the winter, my house has an oil furnace.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine runs 180 to 200 i would get my butt kicked on cali power rates.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes... Let's not talk about it OK. (Tier4)




Just the grow is over 150 a month in power....


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 9, 2014)

So Cal Dept of Water & Power 
Residential Electric Service
Standard Service R-1

Tier 1....$0.13859/kwh
Tier 2.....$0.16659/kwh
Tier 3 .....$0.21546/kwh

my bill doubled when they changed billing software last year


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

See how we stimulate the economy between electric, fertilizer, soil,
and hardware....... shit... I'm depressed now.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm tier 4 as well. I'm on So Cal Edison though.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2014)

Up where I am it's priced based on the time of day you use it. On Peak, Mid Peak, Off Peak.


On Peak - 13.5 cents per kWh - When demand for electricity is highest (Weekdays: 11 AM to 5 PM)


Mid Peak - 11.2 cents per kWh - When demand for electricity is moderate (Weekdays: 7 AM to 11 AM and 5 PM to 7 PM)


Off-Peak - 7.5 cents per kWh - When demand for electricity is lowest (Weekdays: 7 PM to 7 AM, Weekends and Holidays - 24 HOURS)
I run mine overnight. One six hundred, with all the other charges and fees, runs about 40-50 bucks.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm on solar, 5k watts worth.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's a better breakdown.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 9, 2014)

<y bill the past couple of months was over $300 and that's a lot for us. Especially considering the size of our place.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2014)

Damn them Amish put in work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2014)

I got the light mover finished up today. Doobie i couldn't find the bbs so i used pennies instead


----------



## duchieman (Sep 9, 2014)

They are amazing, aren't they? I saw this one last week. It's titled Mennonites, but they're really Amish.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Damn them Amish put in work


That is my kind of crew there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2014)

Week 1 13\11
 
Purple wreck beast is putting on frost and flowers already


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Week 1 13\11
> View attachment 3250223
> Purple wreck beast is putting on frost and flowers already
> View attachment 3250225


Doc's going to need the Amish to trim that vert.!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2014)

I really am pulling to get 24 oz this run. I have not hit my goal of a kg yet. Maybe i can do that next time the room will be half purpl wreck.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Up where I am it's priced based on the time of day you use it. On Peak, Mid Peak, Off Peak.
> 
> 
> On Peak - 13.5 cents per kWh - When demand for electricity is highest (Weekdays: 11 AM to 5 PM)
> ...


That's about what my is in upstate NY, but I'm running 4/600's plus fill lights
so I'm paying about 200+ a month for my room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dang 4 sixs and i would lose my mind trying to stay in clones to fill them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 9, 2014)

I would love solar panels!! Once I buy my own house, that will be figured in the budget for sure. I'll have to look into the time if use plan, I think pg&e has a plan like that. My bill this month was 220 with only using 2 32watt floros (I've only been vegging this month) . I guess my ac is a massive amount of watts or something or my "smart meter" is messing with me grr


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I really am pulling to get 24 oz this run. I have not hit my goal of a kg yet. Maybe i can do that next time the room will be half purpl wreck.


Doc I just put in 7 hrs of trimming today and didn't put a dent in it.
I'll be trimming all week to get it done.
Fuck I need the Amish!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 9, 2014)

Fml..... Look at the time of use rates ..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Doc I just put in 7 hrs of trimming today and didn't put a dent in it.
> I'll be trimming all week to get it done.
> Fuck I need the Amish!


The Amish are awesome, I've been to a few Amish towns in PA. They build the best houses ever. And the fastest at it too. And holyshiiii, that's a lot of trimmin! Wish I could help. Have you looked iinto the electric trimmers? They take off alot of good stuff, but they are fast.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

You guys can work around the time thing, here it's just
damn expensive.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm really starting to love this purple paralysis plant. I've never grown it or even smoked it before, but it's so great looking in veg


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> The Amish are awesome, I've been to a few Amish towns in PA. They build the best houses ever. And the fastest at it too. And holyshiiii, that's a lot of trimmin! Wish I could help. Have you looked iinto the electric trimmers? They take off alot of good stuff, but they are fast.


Yea but I don't like the job they do.
They leave too much crap on and damage too much good bud.
My avg bud is about 3-4 grams so I like to keep them in 1 piece.
I would hate to trim them twice, once with the mach. and go back and
work them by hand. I'm old fashioned or just old! 
I get about 4-4.5 lbs. every 5 months out of my little room.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm really starting to love this purple paralysis plant. I've never grown it or even smoked it before, but it's so great looking in veg


It is a pretty plant.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm the same way Oldman, I use dollar store scissors lol, I like to pick and choose which leaves I keep


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It is a pretty plant.


Thanks! All of her in 64 watts of glory (I wish I had t5 or led for vegging, maybe someday)


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm the same way Oldman, I use dollar store scissors lol, I like to pick and choose which leaves I keep


Get yourself a good pair of Fiscars fine pruning scissors at Home Depot
they cost about $10.00. I have 3 pair that I rotate so I have a clean pair 
to work with.
Use a razor to scrape the best hash you'll ever smoke off the blades.
I have a 2 gram ball from today.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Bonsai clippers are awesome too!



Now I just need to start using them on these:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Sep 10, 2014)

Cof any idea why my og is like this 
 
 
The extrema
 
And me dog


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2014)

So wife is from Lancaster County PA, where a big pocket of Amish are. It's a trip how they do things. THey pretty much run themselves, like N.A. tribes and reservations. They don't call the cops/ authorities for things, they handle it. So the cops don't mess with them, go on their property and such, just let them handle it. That being said, apparently the Amish run shit over there. They grow all the weed and at least distribute it. Not sure they are the ones selling it to peeps. And I guess they grow good shit... after all... that's all they do, is farm. So they should grow good shit.

The only issue I have with the Amish is how they treat their animals. They see them very much as a resource... aka, work the thing as hard as physically possible with as little possible care needed to keep the thing alive. Some sick ass looking donkeys and horses.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Bonsai clippers are awesome too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks SWEET!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey peeps.... was just thinking about how varied we all are in experiences, then thought of all the good shit we know that others could benefit from. We share growing tips, but I thought maybe we could share other tips for a minute or two. So... anyone got any tips on life, or relationships, or anything like that.

My best word of advice is to not hold onto things, like anger or grudges. I used to be a very angry person and held grudges like no tomorrow. Since letting all that stuff go I've been feeling a lot better. So much of my energy used to be spent on BS emotions. 

I also think peeps could benefit from not using caffeine... but that's more of an opinion that a life tip haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2014)

bud

The og does look a little thin. They are usually nice, fat nuggets. Hopefully, she'll fill out.


Jig
when you disagree with your wife always remember to get in the last words. and they are "yes, dear"


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Jig , like your thought. I've been married over 40yrs, 2 kids, 
4 grand kids and now disabled with spinal injury, tons of pain
and my youngest son has MS and him his wife and 3 kids live
with us.
I never get depressed rarely get mad and manage to laugh a lot.
My secret is:
Life is always going to give you shit; deal with it right away.
Your wife is always right. Even when she's wrong. Just smile
and agree, then do it your way.
Grow and smoke the very best reefer you can.
Make sure you get enough time for you, even if you have to stay
up half the night to do it.
New one: Talk with friends on internet it does help! 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2014)

This young man really REALLY needs to get that "wife is always right" thing through my thick skull. Appreciate the reminder you two.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> This young man really REALLY needs to get that "wife is always right" thing through my thick skull. Appreciate the reminder you two.


Jig you are lucky, you have great talent and can get good therapy from
your music use it well (weed helps).
Discover your positive strength (weed helps).
Ignore your neg. side (weed helps).
Love your life (weed helps).
Love your family (weed helps).


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a good one. It was advice from my father.... Not that he followed it.

Pick your hills to die on and don't die on everyone. 

Any guy married should understand that one.... 

Its basically saying the wife is right.... MOST of the time. LOL!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Bonsai clippers are awesome too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo, I know that plant is Sativa but what strain? it is beautiful!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

Bullshit....IMO

No one is always right,to me that's not being a true man or women....
An open debate will lead to a better understanding of your better half...

My dad was not around,and mom had to take care of 4 bad as boys..
She told me to not bite my tongue.

Been with my lady for 10 yrs now,just got our contract..


Stability is the main factor..

This is all from an urban/street kid..80's baby


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Bullshit....IMO
> 
> No one is always right,to me that's not being a true man or women....
> An open debate will lead to a better understanding of your better half...
> ...


Gen., the wife thing is done tongue in cheek.
Open communication IS the way to go.
Just a poke at some old man humor from days before 
yours.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola..........


I am gonna get back to you all on words of wisdom as my wife is sitting right next to me...

Budolskie, good OG phenotypes are basically the holy grail of growing, it takes a tonne of different ones to find a keeper. I guess that's why you get OG Bob to OGJoe to OGLarry to OG Fire to OG(fill in whatever name here).......kind of why I like the name dog 

DST, adios amigos


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Hola..........
> 
> 
> I am gonna get back to you all on words of wisdom as my wife is sitting right next to me...
> ...


DST maybe the wisest of us all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2014)

sounds like new man BS to me, answer with an open hand like a real man hahaha


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 10, 2014)

That's what I'm talkin about!
Just tell your wife that you're about to go all Jerry Rice on her ass, LOL. She'll change her tune


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2014)

Mine'd probably give as good as she got! She does the army boot camp fitness stuff. 

And I showed her a couple of things...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 10, 2014)

On a serious note, I am a little afraid to spray my flowering plants. It's so dense in there that I worry about mold if I start spraying everything down. I was just in there under the green light with the intent of spraying them all with the Spinosad based product. All I could think about was them getting even more jacked up from too much moisture. I've only got a week and a half before I start chopping and am prepared to scrap the Lambsbread if I have to in order to save the others. The Lambsbread has about another three to four weeks left and doesn't look like it will produce more than a few ounces between the five plants.

And, mine would probably give as good as she got too. She's been doing boot camp fitness stuff lately too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 10, 2014)

The best advice I can give is to let the bullshit slide.. Don't let emotions control you're mind. If it's sun is shining go outside, be a little rebellious once in a while because the good die young and we all want to survive. 

As Kenny Rogers said, you got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em, know when to walk away, know when to run. This song relates to most things in life 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2014)

My 2c, find your passion, whatever it may be, and pursue it, work hard at it, and the rest should fall into place.
On top of that though you should always take some time to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 10, 2014)

My advise...

its a small world.
karma.
loose lips sink ships... 
if you want something done right you have to do it yourself


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey peeps.... was just thinking about how varied we all are in experiences, then thought of all the good shit we know that others could benefit from. We share growing tips, but I thought maybe we could share other tips for a minute or two. So... anyone got any tips on life, or relationships, or anything like that.
> 
> My best word of advice is to not hold onto things, like anger or grudges. I used to be a very angry person and held grudges like no tomorrow. Since letting all that stuff go I've been feeling a lot better. So much of my energy used to be spent on BS emotions.
> 
> I also think peeps could benefit from not using caffeine... but that's more of an opinion that a life tip haha.


Hey Jig, did you get enough responses?
Now can we go back to weed talk?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

@oldman60 - It was gifted to me and labeled as TGA Quantum Kush.


*Quantum Kush* »»» Sweet Irish Kush x Timewreck
Sweet Irish Kush
Unknown Strain

Timewreck
»»» Blood Wreck x Vortex
Blood Wreck
»»» Trainwreck x Trinity
Trainwreck
USA »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid

Trinity 3-way hybrid
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Sativa


Vortex
»»» Apollo 13 x Space Queen
Apollo 13
»»» Genius x P75
Genius
Jack Herer
»»» Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}
Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica


Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights 5 x Skunk #1 F-1 Hybrid F1
»»» Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F1
Northern Lights #5 (specified above)
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa





Haze
O Haze
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa




P75
»»» Princess x P.50
Princess
Jack Herer (specified above)

P.50
»»» Princess x {Shiva Skunk x Jack Herer}
Shiva Skunk x Jack Herer
Shiva Skunk (specified above)

Jack Herer (specified above)

Princess (specified above)



Space Queen
»»» Romulan x C-99
Romulan
Unknown Mostly Indica British Columbia »»» Mostly Indica

C-99
»»» Princess x Cinderella 88
Princess (specified above)
Cinderella 88
»»» Princess x P.75
Princess (specified above)
P.75 (specified above)


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2014)

We can talk about everything all at once!

And it's not for me, my friend.... it's for all of us. I hope I'm not the only one taking notes for a brighter tomorrow.

Lastly... what did Jerry Rice ever do? He just caught beautiful passes from my man Joe Montana. I am guessing you meant Ray Rice dez.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 10, 2014)

I love the old school niners. Steve young I think played better than Montana though, Montana was kind of at the end of his career, I think right before he played for the chiefs. I miss the good football days


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2014)

dez

I spray twice a weeks and I'm running a perpetual, so they are in all stages and I don't have a problem with mold or mildew and the outside humidity is 80+....but I'm using a window a/c and fans. also, I spray with the light is on and it is dry in 5 minutes.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @oldman60 - It was gifted to me and labeled as TGA Quantum Kush.
> 
> 
> *Quantum Kush* »»» Sweet Irish Kush x Timewreck
> ...


That is one hell of a family tree.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2014)

Me too Alpha. Definitely miss those time in the NFL.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We can talk about everything all at once!
> 
> And it's not for me, my friend.... it's for all of us. I hope I'm not the only one taking notes for a brighter tomorrow.
> 
> Lastly... what did Jerry Rice ever do? He just caught beautiful passes from my man Joe Montana. I am guessing you meant Ray Rice dez.


We all should be, some times my strange sense of humor gets the best
of me.
I didn't mean to make light of this just lighten it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2014)

Take my wife...

... *PLEASE!!!
*
_(RIP Rodney, and the 100 or so vaudevillians you borrowed that classic gag from...)_


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We can talk about everything all at once!
> 
> And it's not for me, my friend.... it's for all of us. I hope I'm not the only one taking notes for a brighter tomorrow.
> 
> Lastly... what did Jerry Rice ever do? He just caught beautiful passes from my man Joe Montana. I am guessing you meant Ray Rice dez.


I did mean Ray Rice. Sorry, Jerry, didn't mean it, lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> This young man really REALLY needs to get that "wife is always right" thing through my thick skull. Appreciate the reminder you two.


And stop getting into online bidding wars that she doesn't know about. You are playing with fire there mister. lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 10, 2014)

Stand up for what you believe in. 
Never be afraid to admit you are/where wrong. 
Be a stand up person. (But you already got that down Jig)


Good to see all you guys again. Doing stuff on the down low right now and moving into a new, fully detached house in the next couple of weeks. I will fill ya's in when it's serious. I have a friend I've been working with here, (his garden is already mature and rolling for a while now) and I'm excited about being able to collaborate with someone else in person. He's been running the Psycho Killer Surprise that the fairy dropped off and that I started and passed on to him. I think this is probably the 4th run off that mother so far. He likes it very much and it's one of my favorites. 

He's also running a DJ Short strain Vanniluna and is it ever a very strange growing plant. Cutting after cutting all grow crinkly and weird. I'll try to get a shot of it soon. They still grow and finish with great buds and quality though. Anyone here know or heard anything about this? 

(the rain is falling like a bitch right now)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 10, 2014)

Just picked these up, hoping the new cuttings I take tonight won't be such a pita to root. I have now covered all variables for cloning mistakes, maybe my tangilope is just hard to clone grrr. How can a cutting be so green and healthy after 3 weeks, and still not root, I'm stumped


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2014)

two different phenos extrema X mexi bagseed. the one on the left started flowering first and the fastest. I have two others that are about a foot taller than the one on the right.. fat leaves but super tall.. not branchy, single cola.. 4 out of 4 females so I planted two more.. we'll see.. if I get a male probably pollinate the faster flowering pheno on the bottom or something. the genomes are so different the F1s got that kick they are pretty vigorous.. the extrema male father plant was super short and squat bushy with fat leaves. the mother was more like the one on the right but not and beautiful.. lol but tall and non branchy.. cant wait to try the smoke.. haven't gotten to try extrema yet though so nothing to compare..


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 10, 2014)

my goal was actually to a create a bud that's good for cigar rolling that wont get you retarted but well see about that.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Stand up for what you believe in.
> Never be afraid to admit you are/where wrong.
> Be a stand up person. (But you already got that down Jig)
> 
> ...


I've had Pineapple Express do the same thing, the leaves look like
crape paper but are healthy and happy.
The only thing I can think of is light sensitivity the farther from the lights
the happier they are.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2014)

dababydroman said:


> my goal was actually to a create a bud that's good for cigar rolling that wont get you retarted but well see about that.


If you can find it try Juanita La Lagrimosa I think it's produced by
Reggae Seeds. A friend use to grow it, it's kind of hazy but nice to smoke.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Stand up for what you believe in.
> Never be afraid to admit you are/where wrong.
> Be a stand up person. (But you already got that down Jig)
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you, duchie

Fingers are crossed about the new place.
Glad you are able to still grow somewhere, though, even if it's someone else's op. That's way cool!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 10, 2014)

Just finished up making a new bubble cloner. Cost, $4 (minus air stone and pump, but I already had those) 

Hope this works!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 10, 2014)

The one on the right has a nice looking leaf set. Nice looking plant! @dababydroman


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 10, 2014)

What a day. I finished up my diy 9 plant DWC system, built a new cloner and took 9 purple paralysis cuttings. 

Let'sstart a poll. 

On the left are 9 pp cuttings taken today in a diy bubble cloner and on the left are 9 tangilope cuttings taken three weeks ago in a store bought bubble cloner. Which one do you guys think will root first? I have my money on the cloner on the left lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2014)

CVT pR0n, anyone???
(_*C*onstant *V*elocity *T*ransmission_)
*another 600 first!

Decided to shave some weight off the scooter and get more cool air to the clutch assembly, drive belt and drive variator.
Also means deleting the kickstart but when the battery is dead (only time I'd use it) the fuel pump doesn't operate and it won't start anyways.
So it's all a waste of weight.


Took this all off...




And now it looks like this...






And it was never banished to the backyard (dez, was it?), just made room for moving things around, and I'm now parking it outside in the driveway...


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 11, 2014)

Caught a mouse in the house.
Hope it died happy munching on some cornflakes


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 11, 2014)

just my 600 has done two runs just got two new ones  ready for the next one

shes hard as a rock and should give me a few zips


----------



## lickalotapus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys , switched to vertical growing recently and got an extra 1/3 more yield than I usually do ,15 ozfrom 600w and with plenty of room for improvement. 
Here it is https://www.rollitup.org/t/3-plant-600w-coco-grow.832766/


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2014)

a few shots before lights out

power kush
 
fireballs
  
LaCon
  

 bob


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> a few shots before lights out
> 
> power kush
> View attachment 3251253View attachment 3251258
> ...


Those fireballs are almost as pretty as the dog.
Really nice work!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Great to hear from you, duchie
> 
> Fingers are crossed about the new place.
> Glad you are able to still grow somewhere, though, even if it's someone else's op. That's way cool!


Thanks Doobie! No finger crossing needed here. It's a done deal and we were just discussing rooms and set up last night, all the while thinking, "where's the tent going to go?" It's a top priority don't you know. In fact, it's the Mrs pushing me to get things going. She's getting really tired of paying for it and running out. Which brings me to my friend. While he's a really nice, old school, stand up guy, he's not brimming with generosity. He shared what he grew from the original plants but it's cash like everyone else now. Mind you, a lot less than everyone else. He is letting me get my plants vegging up there though so I have a bit of a start when I go. Once we're both running we'll be sharing genetics for more variety, etc. 

Love your scooter dude! I'm looking at getting an electric one for next season. In the city now I could easily live with one of those and rent vehicles when I need them. 

Anyway, as always, this group is producing top notch ganja! Keep it up guys. 

I'm still looking at LED's and I've viewed some DIY vids and thinking of custom building one but so far I've only found bulbs at around $7 per 3W bulb, so a 300W would need $700 for bulbs alone. Not really ahead of the game there am I? Any tips and tricks are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2014)

I hear that about the cost of buying... been subsisting on dispensary weed while this grow does it's thing.
My first outdoor grow:
(just watered & misted, so they're droopy)

60 days old from sprouting out of the soil, with 59 of those days living outdoors.
Berry Bubble, Matanuska Thunderfuck, and Dog S1.

 

Electric scooter would be great for zipping around in town!
I'm going to be upgrading the clutch on mine this winter to see about squeezing better performance from it.
There's more to be had, but the clutch return spring is too weak, so performance suffers during hill climbs and other select times.
But it's lots of fun to get around on, and I'm getting 100mpg, so wa'eva.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Put one of those girls in the ground!
I have a VW bug I want to convert to electric. I am just waiting for them to invent carbon fiber motors and batteries so the bug can weigh nothing and have slot car speed!
Keep the scooter stories coming!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2014)

Holy Doobie. You've really settled into the new place eh? So fucking awesome to see you out of that little box and onto your dream place. Congrats! I hope it's done a world of wonder for your well being. So cool.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Put one of those girls in the ground!
> I have a VW bug I want to convert to electric. I am just waiting for them to invent carbon fiber motors and batteries so the bug can weigh nothing and have slot car speed!
> Keep the scooter stories coming!


The only trouble with that is Mobil or BP will buy the technology
and we'll never see it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, and feeling much more at ease.
A definite DIY fixer-upper home, but it made it affordable, and can do all the stuff that needs to be done if I pace myself properly.
And this year's outdoor grow got a late start in the season.
Next year I'll be better prepared and will start early.
Will have some seeds from this run, too, as three of the Berry Bubble plants are males (two plants still to show gender, so that's 15 females so far), and will harvest pollen and zap 3 branches from each female with one load from each male.
And I love growing outdoors!
So freakin' easy where I live due to ideal-ish climate.
Next year...
... next year...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice buds @DirtyNerd and @BobBitchen ! Looks great! 

That scooter is awesome @DoobieBrother I used to have an old one that I had to peddle like a bike to start it, oh the good times on that beast


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2014)

I need to do another walk-around video of the scooter since a few changes have been made (deleted the airbox and changed to a K&N filter with short intake, so it is twice as loud now).






*"She'll make .5 past lightspeed. She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. I've made a lot of special modifications myself. "*

*(had to add this 'net pic: it's just bad asssss...)*

*




*


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2014)

Dude. Is that a cemetery across the road? Best neighbors to have.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

Great porn everyone! I still have not gotten the wire up, so it stll looks like a jungle in there. Worse problems to have i guess


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's the house I'm moving into soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2014)

No graveyard 
Well, a real estate graveyard, maybe. 
It was bought by developers at the peak of the housing bubble, and they paid a small fortune for it (well, a large fortune), and had it subdivided into 100 lots for 100 zero-lot-line townhouse condos.
But no one wants town house condos on this side of town, so it's been vacant for 10 years.
And this summer they pulled the for sale sign down and took it off the market.
So they just wack the weeds twice a year, and pay taxes on it.
If I had 2-million dollars...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 11, 2014)

And that's a cool looking place with a nice yard!
Stoked for you & your family!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

We need a lottery pool so we can win enough to start a Canna farm!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 11, 2014)

Apparently I might be opening a can of worms here, or beating a dead horse, but my friend just scored a 6 pack of Cali Connect's Girl Scout Cookies, femmed. What say ye, 600?

Wasn't this a big winner at the 25th cup?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice place DMan! I would give them beans a go if i had them on hand. What would it hurt?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

I picked up some of their Tahoe OG to give it a try. I won't give a comment until I have grown Swerve's genetics. 

There are plenty of TGA haters. All of the TGA I have grown has been fire!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

I will have a new bulb next week. Went with an Eye this time, and give the octagon the best i can. The girls are starting to change gears and should start blowing up any day now. The PW has baby nugs already


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have got to water and give them some sea blast and rhino drive. I am potting up the last of the clones tonight, and need to get some off the goji #3 and cherry puff #2. I cut another blue pit today one needs a couple days and one a week or two then round two for the leds


----------



## Figgy (Sep 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> *(had to add this 'net pic: it's just bad asssss...)*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That has got to be the most bad ass bass I've ever seen! I can't tell if that's Han Solo in the cockpit, or if my eyes have deceived me. Freaking brilliant though!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 11, 2014)

I think cc won 1st for Larry og last Denver cup, it's really good smoke but wasn't fun to grow for me . Also did tga agent Orange last run and it was both fun to grow and pretty good smoke too, very tasty. 

Love that freakin scooter man, so awesome! 

Has anyone cloned in perlite? It's been a while for my clones not to root but jhave so many root bumps, so I didn't know what to do and put them in cups of perlite. Hoping the change of environment will help them root *sigh*.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 11, 2014)

I needed something to help with the pot smell in the bedroom so I picked this up. Works like a champ.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2014)

I have perlite for cloning, but once I found rooting plugs I haven't looked back.
  
 



















*List Price: $16.00

Our Price: $10.00 *
_*
Savings: $6.00*_

_Product Code: NOHOLEPLUGS55 _

Qty:
























Description



























These plugs are essentially identical to the Rapid Rooter plugs made by GH with the exception that they have *NO HOLE*.

An overwhelming amount of growers prefer rooter cubes with without the hole so that they are free to make whichever size opening they'd like. So here they are! Same great rooter material minus the hole.

55pk


I have some strains that root in 7 days and some in 21.
I just put them in a plug after dipping it in rooting powder and place it in my clone box and check every 3 or 4 days to make sure the plugs are damp and look for roots after a week.
the clone box is a 9 liter tote with a clear plastic lid.

eacecof
cof


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I needed something to help with the pot smell in the bedroom so I picked this up. Works like a champ.
> View attachment 3251619


The fan,it came with a cord? Or did you have to add it.

I need just that,to bring in outside air..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

COF how are your alligator kush doing and how far are they now?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2014)

they are close to being finished. There's a 15 and an 18 and they look identical.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey cof, I've been seeing those lately, is it similar to rockwool? I'd really like to give them a shot, do I need to soak them in pH water and use a dome? I've been having so many problems in my bubble cloner I think I want to switch to something else and those look pretty sweet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

AP I use the same thing, but in a square shape. They are an organic foam and ewc. I am looking to go to an airo cloner with the number i have to take at once
Cof cool i hope you like them! I am stuck on the #15. The one in the octagon is looking fantastic. I am kind of full on seedlings, but i will be getting some of those beans popped next time. I will do 6 of each of the two you suggested.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 11, 2014)

I wanted to share this with yall. My tap water is pretty bad as some may know. It was fine 6 months ago and turned bad for some reason (I'm guessing drought). But I've had this problem with my plants for the last few months and I just switched to ro water. I know it's something in my tap water, but I'm not sure what. 

Does any one know? All the plants I water with spring water look good, but stupid me thougt iI could water my seedlings with it for a couple weeks and be fine grr. What deficiency or toxicity is it? I can't pin point it.. 

Tap water is 8 pH and 270ppm (I pHed it to 6.5)

Pleaseeeee help, it's driving me nuts because I want to use tap water lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd highly recommend Aero cloners. I built my own and they worked so well, I can give you a parts list and how to build it. I'd lose a few over time but had at least 90% or more take root. Cut stems under water and then into cloner, that was it. I would only scrub the tote and never bleached the pump ever, never had a problem. I never used a bubble cloner until I moved, but I figured I'd give it a shot, and bam, 100% success in 6 days. Then cloned some more in 10 days. Now it's been 3 weeks and some things terribly wrong. I'm on the verge of building another Aero cloner, but the root plugs sound even better because now I only take about 10 at a time. If the plugs can get roots in week I'm sold! Is there any tips for the plugs?



Dr.D81 said:


> AP I use the same thing, but in a square shape. They are an organic foam and ewc. I am looking to go to an airo cloner with the number i have to take at once
> Cof cool i hope you like them! I am stuck on the #15. The one in the octagon is looking fantastic. I am kind of full on seedlings, but i will be getting some of those beans popped next time. I will do 6 of each of the two you suggested.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd highly recommend Aero cloners. I built my own and they worked so well, I can give you a parts list and how to build it. I'd lose a few over time but had at least 90% or more take root. Cut stems under water and then into cloner, that was it. I would only scrub the tote and never bleached the pump ever, never had a problem. I never used a bubble cloner until I moved, but I figured I'd give it a shot, and bam, 100% success in 6 days. Then cloned some more in 10 days. Now it's been 3 weeks and some things terribly wrong. I'm on the verge of building another Aero cloner, but the root plugs sound even better because now I only take about 10 at a time. If the plugs can get roots in week I'm sold! Is there any tips for the plugs?


Trust me i have had a plain and parts list in my head for 7 to 8 years now. Back before i got busted. I will building one soon i think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

Got some pics of the blue moonshine i picked that came out of Miami. It was said to be old when the guy i got it from had gotten it. He has had it for 8 years, so i am ready to flower it now. It will probably get vegged for two more months go in the octagon and veg for two more weeks.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 11, 2014)

Helloooooo 6,

So I ran across DAT the other day and we were talking about the BB guys and club 600. It made me wanna stop over and send everyone my best as this was the first group of people & breeders that really were very helpful to me in navigating the world of online canna forums.

I cannot recall ever a bad word exchanged on here with anyone which is odd since I have a bnig mouth at times.

Hope everyone is well & if you see me around the interweb feel free to say hey.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2014)

The plugs are a sponge and are damp when you open the pack, but I find they need a little more moisture and I dip them in water and squeeze out the excess.
The clone box is basically a diy humidity dome 9 1/2 X 14 and it holds 24 clones.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2014)

Helllooooooooooo Urban.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 11, 2014)

how goes it Jig


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been wanting to get the blue moonshine and it's always sold out. My friend in CO says it's great (out of his dispensary). I think you'll love it. Built that cloner and you'll never look back! I left one sitting around for 2 years and just added water and in a week had roots, they're wonderful. 

Thanks cof, I'll be getting some for my next clone run. I can only flower 9 at a time now so it seems like a good (root/route) to go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

Doing nine i would just put them in cups with bags on them. I ran out of room this time and did 5 like that with a white trash bag loosely draped over them. The BM has been on my list since my first list back in 02, and with it being over a decade old cutting it sould be fire


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wanted to share this with yall. My tap water is pretty bad as some may know. It was fine 6 months ago and turned bad for some reason (I'm guessing drought). But I've had this problem with my plants for the last few months and I just switched to ro water. I know it's something in my tap water, but I'm not sure what.
> 
> Does any one know? All the plants I water with spring water look good, but stupid me thougt iI could water my seedlings with it for a couple weeks and be fine grr. What deficiency or toxicity is it? I can't pin point it..
> 
> ...



I think I figured it out. Mag Def. With tap water, go figure. How's that even possible  sorry I'm just rambling to myself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ro pulls everything out AP. You have to add cal\ mag, or do like me and compost a ton of egg shells


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2014)

Exciting times around here Urban, got a big move coming up next year. Life's definitely gonna be changing.

You been good? Growing anything nice lately?


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 12, 2014)

hmmm nothing other then the same old cuts but i just dumped everything i had except the 1 ogk. Flowering out the same old timewreck ogkush and the gsc from bcbd that i ran a round or two ago


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2014)

Bad shit see pips in 2 my dogs 
 
Can't find the nanners that has done it tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm pretty stunned by that like bud, i've run that cut for well over a year and not had any pips in it.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2014)

You will often not see the nanner, Budolskie as the calxes seem to polenate internally or just the calyxes around the stressed one. This should give you localized pollenation so shouldn't be too bad. Where those dogs from seed or clone? 

Just waiting to fly home from our short break in Spain. Been sunny and 30+ all week.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2014)

I wonder how that is, its only on 2 ive seen a couple like but gona check the lot in couple hours and get them all out still looks and smells the best


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2014)

clone then....it can happen. like a recurring zit, barf.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2014)

Clone from don, dst m8 it doesnt look as bad as last infestation like haha


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think I figured it out. Mag Def. With tap water, go figure. How's that even possible  sorry I'm just rambling to myself


Try Epsom salts @ 1 tsp. per gal.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> The fan,it came with a cord? Or did you have to add it.
> 
> I need just that,to bring in outside air..


The fan comes fully assembled. $25 on amazon. Just look up 4 or 6" inline duct fans. I also use one for induction in the tent. The 4" usually push around 100-120cfm , and the 6" usually do around 220-240cfm.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2014)

I use two 4" fans like that that were also bought with the cord attached and ready to go from Amazon. I use one to exhaust the 2x4 veg space that has the two LED lights in it. The other sits in my intake for the flower room. I'll kick it on if the temps ever go up above normal and the temps will drop a couple of degrees.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

Amazon here I come.....thanks guys.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2014)

I am getting into a new business venture and am finding I need to purchase a tool that is very expensive . I need to buy a core drill rig and from what I see, they start at around $500 and go up in to the $3500 range. The problem is, I do have a little experience with these tools and know what I want in one. To get that, it's $1k and up.
I'm thinking I'll see what size bits fit the ones I can rent form a local rental yard, buy the size bit I need and just rent one for the first few jobs. It cuts into my profit margin quite a bit so I need to keep the renting to a minimum and buy one somehow soon. The rental is $150/day and these jobs shouldn't really take more than a single day so it's $150/job, pretty much.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2014)

And, here's some pics taken over the past few days. I'm hoping there's actually as much bud in there as it looks like there is. Most of them are almost seven weeks into 12/12 but the Lambsbread are six and they have a few weeks left to go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

genuiy post: 10881958 said:


> Amazon here I come.....thanks guys.


They are the lowest price on the hortilux bulbs i found $72.00


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> They are the lowest price on the hortilux bulbs i found $72.00


Doc please let me know how you like them, I've been using Digilux
which has the enhanced blue spectrum also I found them @ $48.00
from GrowItBest.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2014)

View from the boudoir:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

That is what i have been using, but i need a good harvest. So i am going for the better bulb, and alot of folks swear by them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2014)

Wassup 600, glad everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

I got my blocks cut today so i will start training to some wire tonight. I am ready to see what this thing can do it is the fullest canopy i have had yet. I have to take a link or two out of my cain on the light mover also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> View from the boudoir:
> 
> View attachment 3252031


Are you going to up pot again?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey guys if your up late tonight (lol) we should be treated to a good
show of the Aurora, the old sun puked a big one yesterday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys if your up late tonight (lol) we should be treated to a good
> show of the Aurora, the old sun puked a big one yesterday.


I am kind of far south for that  No that is cool i remember seeing them as a kid.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> View from the boudoir:
> 
> View attachment 3252031


Doob what's with all the wasted space in your yard?
(plants are lookin' good)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2014)

Good to see you pop in, TrynaGroSumShyt!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2014)

@Dr.D81 sometimes I find hortilux eye on eBay for $60 
Try there first if ya can 
Will do @oldman60 thanks for the tip  I never thought I could get mag Def. With tap water but there's a first for everything. I'll have to be using the Epsom for sure with the ro water I assume. I figure if my tap water lacks mag there's no point in using it so ro from here on out


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

I forgot you were down south. Sorry should be a good one
as far south as NJ, PA.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

I looked there and 73 and some change was the lowest i found there


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good to see you pop in, TrynaGroSumShyt!


Taking a break from trimming. Spent the last 3 days and nights in the cellar.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I forgot you were down south. Sorry should be a good one
> as far south as NJ, PA.


We could see them in TN when i was a child.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2014)

I had planned on about half the plants being males, so was going to recycle the dirt of any culled males to up-can some females.
But I only got enough males to do a decent seed run (one would be plenty, but three will give a nice variety), so had no dirt to re-use.
What I plan on doing is top-filling with some fresh FFOF to boost the waning nutes without going overkill on the N, and do a compost tea for them this weekend.
Then I'll supplement their waterings with feedings of FF Tiger Bloom.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's one for 58 if I knew how tolink you to it I wwould


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Dr.D81 sometimes I find hortilux eye on eBay for $60
> Try there first if ya can
> Will do @oldman60 thanks for the tip  I never thought I could get mag Def. With tap water but there's a first for everything. I'll have to be using the Epsom for sure with the ro water I assume. I figure if my tap water lacks mag there's no point in using it so ro from here on out


Never occurred to me!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2014)

Filter the search results by lowest price and show only new bulbs and it should be the first one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a 600 but thanks for looking. My wife would probably hug you if she could


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

I looked again and yea 73.02 on ebay


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice pron 6er's as always. I switched of the hot spot for better internet and we lost it for 3 days. I got my new camera today and will post some pron of my own once the lights come on. I know I'm late on the electric bill conversation, but have a 100% electric heat in upstate ny, my winter bills hit 750-950 a month. In the summer with grow it's $2-250, all due to old house blowing up from gas. Hopefully by next summer, I'll be able to replace a good percentage of my electric with solar.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

Doc the only difference there might be if EYE uses quartz instead of glass
the quartz doesn't filter IR if that's the case it would be advantage EYE.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Nice pron 6er's as always. I switched of the hot spot for better internet and we lost it for 3 days. I got my new camera today and will post some pron of my own once the lights come on. I know I'm late on the electric bill conversation, but have a 100% electric heat in upstate ny, my winter bills hit 750-950 a month. In the summer with grow it's $2-250, all due to old house blowing up from gas. Hopefully by next summer, I'll be able to replace a good percentage of my electric with solar.


Jimmer get yourself a pellet or corn stove, that's a full time job staying warm.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol no problem man, I am a eBay wizard, if I need something and I'm not in a rush to get it I can usually find things 1/2 price on there  

Cheapest 600w I found is here 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B0002KHDI0/ref=mw_dp_olp?ie=UTF8&condition=all

66 plus 5 shipping, I need a new bulb eventually too, I have 3 grows on my current hortilux so it's nearing it's demise I'd assume


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yea i had seen that one 71 for it or 72.02 for the one with free shipping. I have two and a half on mine. I have beat out other members for lights before on ebay


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol no problem man, I am a eBay wizard, if I need something and I'm not in a rush to get it I can usually find things 1/2 price on there
> 
> Cheapest 600w I found is here
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. 3 grows down fortunately I just got this one in.
I need to replace 4 for the next one.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2014)

tell me about it, the last house I rented in NY brfbefore I moved was an old Gothic style house from the early 1800s and had a boiler baseboard oil heat. 600$ plus a month to heat plus a couple space heaters upstairs. I don't miss that at all. Before I rented I had my own house that I owned and it had a wood stove, it was such a luxury honestly, 100$ of fire wood a month. The house I live in now has a wood stove but it's so hot here I probably will never use it lol @jimmer6577


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 12, 2014)

I just blew my cat's mind...

I put her rope, inside of her paper bag, inside of her plastic bag...

She had no idea what to do.

I do NOT have too much time on my hands...

... just too much weed.

Kandy Kush today.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I just blew my cat's mind...
> 
> I put her rope, inside of her paper bag, inside of her plastic bag...
> 
> ...


A+ in creative cat torture. And WAY too much time.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Jimmer get yourself a pellet or corn stove, that's a full time job staying warm.


I tried to talk the gf into anything but electric heat, but that was a main reason I took the solar thermal and got cert. Using radiant floor heat w/solar thermal will reduce it a lot and what roof space that is left is getting filled with p.v. panels.

Here's some random shots I just took. The bud shots are of the lovely dog I just harvested.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2014)

I have run both the hortilux and digilux bulbs...no noticable difference.
I started using ferts that were made for acid loving plants, holly and evergreens, and the buds are blowing up. I'm glad NaturalGuard discontinued their tomato fert or I wouldn't have looked for something else....and it's a Naturalguard, too.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

So Mo, SG, and all our other LA folks. It is 1761 miles from here to there and i could make it there and back in 4 day with some hang out time. The wife and boss have given the thumbs up on the time away, so if i drive out this fall\winter would yall like to get together hang out and do some trading?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 12, 2014)

Dr. D,

Ive had to tell others the same thing through PM... So I should just say it out in the open here too.

I cannot risk my legal status here by handing anything to someone that's not a legal CA patient. This is a trafficking charge if caught. This is too high risk for me and my situation. I will hang out and smoke the shit out of anyone within my house though. I can also pass on whatever to any other CA med patient. 

I want the peeps on here to know its about safety and security for me and my family and not just being a dick. If it was legal nationwide I would have no issues but currently there is still risk involved even within the confines of the laws I am legal under. This is not a lack of trust for the individuals I might have the sincere pleasure of meeting... But more about my lack of trust for law enforcement and their sneaky as shit ways. 

I feel its better to be direct, and honest about my limitations rather than clam up. for better or worse...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hell i am easy man and i do understand but if you dont ask you know. If i make the trip i would still love to hang out. I wouldn't lie I do want to wrangle a cutting of that blue dream yall are growing. It is one of my favorite buds i have ever smoked. Plus i want to see what the west is about if i am going to consider moving that way


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm down to kick it with you but feel the same as SG in regards to trading. It just isn't worth risking my family's well being. I have yet to trade with non med patients outside of receiving some seeds in the mail from a fairy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

All man it is like i said when we talked i dont want anyone outside there comfort zone. That would be cool to all just get together and chill for awhile. I dont like to type so it keeps my participation limited some times at lest as far as detailed responses to questions. I do better in person, and i hate the phone


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm always down Doc. Let me/ us know when you got further plans.  And I'm down to give you whatever I got that you want. I'm a rebel like that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

I am open to a certain amount. It would depend on when everyone can get together. There are alot of holidays to work around


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hell if we can get whodat in sounds like we could have a party


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

He is up in Humboldt - he will never leave


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll be gone Nov 20-29. Will be in a much cooler place.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

You dont think he would drive down mo? I know he is a good ways, but how far would it be for him? Cali is such a big state


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2014)

The clones I transferred to the perlite didn't make it, they sort of did but were droopy so I said screw them and tossed them away. Biggest 3 week cloneing headache of my life  so I am putting the tangilope on the back burner and running my purple paralysis  they are on day two in the cloner and seem to be fine. If I haven't caught the cloning curse I hope to have roots in a week and can proceed to veg. Being 3 weeks behind really hurts my emotions. My Ltd karma genetics seedlings are doing much better after being up potted into promix, so tthat's one good thing for the week


----------



## playermic (Sep 12, 2014)

Heres A couple shots I took of the layout of my two 600's.
-*I decided to opt out of cool tube reflectors and ducting for one reason: Its just not necessary*. the 2 600's don't generate enough heat to warrant it. also like these winged reflectors cause there light on the ceiling hooks, And another thing I can change out the lamps quick and easy w/o having to mess with a glass screen on the hood. *Plus theres no ducting to crap out and required to be fixed either.*


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 12, 2014)

is it legal to throw cuttings unrooted in the trash in CA? I mean according to the police our trash becomes public property once on the curb so if a ziplock bag with some well misted cuttings happened to make it in the trash.........

I for one throw cuts away often rooted & unrooted as i am sure we all do..plausible deniability is what I am going for here.

or just use one of those quacks in the yellow pages and get your rec as soon as you get there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not sure of the legalities of throwing away cuttings but I have my 215 so I hope that helps lol. I also throw away plants, leaves, stems and all sorts of stuff I don't need. I hope it doesn't make me a criminal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2014)

I am outlaw here anyway


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

I was too, up until a year ago  honestly, I think anything with mj isn't a crime, it really irks me when people want to sow a seed, it can be a crime. TThe Constitution States that's if what you are doing doesn't affect anyone else than it is not a crime. So much for the Constitution. At least the laws are starting to change quickly. It won't be long until the so called criminals are called farmers or natural medicators


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Damn it is two o'clockand i still have to get all the bottom row tied up


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2014)

Jimmy, about your electric bill. I know exactly what you mean. I was living in an old lodge building with no insulation and baseboard heaters struggling to deal with a Canadian winter. Even the hot water heater was electric. $500+/mos in electric bills. When looking for our next place, electric heat was completely out of the question.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Got the wire up and the girls feed so i am going to bed


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's my words of wisdom for today. If you ever need to spray your plants and are worried about lights/light burn. Then turn the lights off in the room! Then throw a couple of cfls in there to keep it daylight. Spray away, and then when you are happy the spray has done it's job, turn the lights back on. In nature it's called cloud cover

As for words of wisdom for life. I don't have much to offer except. COVER YOUR OWN ARSE!

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2014)

Doc... whodats a good 12-13 hours from us down here. Something like 800 miles. Cali is a big fuckin place.


----------



## playermic (Sep 13, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> is it legal to throw cuttings unrooted in the trash in CA? I mean according to the police our trash becomes public property once on the curb so if a ziplock bag with some well misted cuttings happened to make it in the trash.........
> 
> I for one throw cuts away often rooted & unrooted as i am sure we all do..plausible deniability is what I am going for here.
> 
> or just use one of those quacks in the yellow pages and get your rec as soon as you get there


Idk if its legal take a ride and sling out the window,at night.what i do.just got back from throwing a male away.in the daylight,lol


----------



## Figgy (Sep 13, 2014)

Morning pic of some fem Dogs. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 13, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Jimmy, about your electric bill. I know exactly what you mean. I was living in an old lodge building with no insulation and baseboard heaters struggling to deal with a Canadian winter. Even the hot water heater was electric. $500+/mos in electric bills. When looking for our next place, electric heat was completely out of the question.


Luckily when I built this place I really insulated due to electric heat. The main down fall is the 1x2 dog door and the 10 ft ceilings. I really wanted 1 of the outside stand alone boilers that use wood, coal, oil, pellets, etc..you can even find them now that you can turn your burnable garbage into blocks like bricks and use them. Unfortunately, the gf has issues with any fire on her land now. With this being said, my shed pays for my heat in the winter easily.

I let my dogs eat all my clippings and stems that don't get use for concentrates. But like a dumb arse, I throw away all my nutes bottles, fixture boxes, and bulb boxes right in the garbage. This would be smart if I was a mmj patient in a med state, but I'm not. Hmmm....STUPID time to stop.

@jigfresh I know I'm late but my advice to everyone is always trust your gut feelings with everything. I know 90% of the time I go against my gut, I regret it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2014)

Totally agree there jimmer. Really the only regrets in life I have are not doing something I knew I should have at the time. Let it pass my bye.

As for tossing stuff, I just make sure it's buried a little in the trash bag. I'm not going to just toss something in the can so the people roaming the neighborhood looking for cans will know I grow.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2014)

Whatever I don't keep or reuse goes into a green waste can and gets buried over time. I use the neighbor's can and they know what I put in there. They grow now too so they don't care.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd love to hang sometime. Like jig said it's a hike down there but nothing I'm not used to... I still need my med card too! lol one of these days. I've yet to buy or drive around with canna so I'm good there, planned on getting it come spring when I plant.

Anyways, if I can get the time off I'll def make a little trip south. 
Mo's right though,,, I'm hooked on humbolt.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll build an illegal structure for everyone to stay in... you just have to help me tear it down when you leave, haha.

Going to a wedding on the beach today. Life's rough.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm always down Doc. Let me/ us know when you got further plans.  And I'm down to give you whatever I got that you want. I'm a rebel like that.



And.... I certainly will give jig whatever he wants plant wise.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 13, 2014)

All this talking of meeting up and getting to share plants, bud, seeds, anything cannabis related really makes me wish I was in a med state. I got a whopping 6 people, including me and the wife, who know the deal here with me and the growing. I don't even have friends to smoke with here. The only time I get to share is when a couple certain family members come into town. It really sucks, but the only positive is less chance of a bust. My state will be one of the last to go legal unless a federal change comes through.

I did tell the wife though that if it's not legal by the time I retire, then we 'll be heading to a legal state for our retirement. I'll be damned if I work my ass off for 40+ years, and don't get the chance to experience the comforts of legal growing/smoking.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2014)

Just back from the beach....not much surfing going on here

Looks like I'll need to scrap all my clones, was checking some of the pellets and there's larvae or something in them,ffs. Niet Goed!

Will get more pics when I get roond tae it.
Some of the cab and the dog attached.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's one from under mothers 600. I hope the weather holds out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dst that dog mom is a beast hope the trip was good for yall.
As far as garden waste i compost all plant matter, and i burn soil bags nut bottles light boxs all of that. Down here they will go through your trash.
Guys let me know what is a good weekend i am thinking th second week of dec to come out there. If not i would have to do it after xmas.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2014)

It's too early for me to have anything on the calendar that week yet so mine is open right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have to work around the wifes work. I will be going by myself, so she has to be off to take care of the garden


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2014)

I am self employed so I make my own schedule for the most part. I have the new business venture started as of Monday and hope to be busy by then but it will still work out, I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

I was self employed till last year now i have a job and i wish i worked for myself again. Money is alot better. We kind off struggle now and i was able to send my wife to college back then.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2014)

Money has been super tight for us lately. Whenever I think we will have some breathing room, something major comes up and there is goes. I know things will turn around and am hoping this new deal will help. I just need more work, is the bottom line, and I have been having a hard time securing work lately.

@Dr.D81 - check your email bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be around bro.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm starting to itch to get trimming on my girls. I can't wait to see what all comes out of the room this time. I'm sure there is going to be some changes for the next round but don't know what all yet. I figure this round's end yield will not be as good as it could be. I have some wall space with screen that is empty and I'd like to fill that space up with buds next time if I can.
I need to figure out what will be my best approach. Hang shelves and increase my plant count or wait for the Lambsbread to finish. Then put the next round in so I can veg them into the screen for a few weeks.

I suppose there's a third option of taking cuttings from the vegging girls and vegging everything until the Lambsbread finishes. Then hang shelves over the shorter plants only and veg everything into the screen. That should fill the fukker up, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

We looked it up and i can leave thur the 11th of dec and be around that Saturday the 13 then leave Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2014)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

So I just got some hth pool shock in the mail. After cloning failure this round I am ready to try something new. So I've been reading a lot and found out that chlorine during cloning is actually helpful for plants, hence why they say tap water is preferred. I just made a gallon of clear res for like 25 cents (clear res sells for $20 a liter). I'll let you all know how it goes  the recipe I found is 1 gram of shock to one gallon water to make a solution. Then 30ml of the solution is added to every 5 gallons of cloning water. Hoping for the best, there is ALOT of success stories using this stuff in hydro cloners so my fingers are crossed. 

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

Found these old pics of some indoor grows I did a while back, I miss some of the strains I had. Tangerine kush, maple Leaf indica and g13 (a seed my dad gave me from his friend that got government weed many years ago)


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Money has been super tight for us lately. Whenever I think we will have some breathing room, something major comes up and there is goes. I know things will turn around and am hoping this new deal will help. I just need more work, is the bottom line, and I have been having a hard time securing work lately.
> 
> @Dr.D81 - check your email bro.


It seems it never fails. As soon as you get a dollar ahead then something 4 dollars (or more) is needed. I just got my truck out of the shop Thursday and it is being towed to another shop this afternoon.....and I just spent $68 on gas....large tank, fortunately it wasn't empty.

funny story about the previous breakdown.
I was on a long bridge when she suddenly quit running and coasted as far as possible but was still on the shoulder of the bridge. Traffic is zooming by at 70+ about 18" from my door. I determined that it was something I couldn't fix and called for a wrecker and a ride. After about 15 minutes a car from one of the northern states stops and the fellow walks back to me with traffic flying by and says, I'm not here to help, but how do I get to a certain town....and believe it or not I was so shocked that I politely gave him the directions. I ended up spending 2 hours in the hot sun in a swaying vehicle breathing exhaust fumes. The pipe and stash came in handy.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2014)

That's pretty shitty cof.
Speaking of money, checked my account earlier today and was not pleased  It's like socks after wash, no clue where it goes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

I fell that whodat " socks in the wash " it is perfect.
I have been on the dollar a head four back ride for to long now.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2014)

it appears we all happy with the financial recovery we're experiencing with the strong leadership in Washington.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2014)

I stumbled across this and had to pass it along.

it appears that he likes his food pickled

Man-eating leopard attacks drunks heading home at night  
A man-eating leopard in India is targeting drunks as they stumble home in the dark. The big cat is believed to have killed 12 people in a Himalayan village since 2012.



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> it appears we all happy with the financial recovery we're experiencing with the strong leadership in Washington.
> 
> 
> cof


I just got my cost of living increase notice today (hahahaha)
The "GREAT STATE of NEW YORK"  informed me I will be
receiving $12.48 more per month in my retirement check.
Whoopee, I can go to Europe now!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Doobie i have not puta pic of the kitten on in awhile. She is a little cat so far.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

That's a cute cat ya got there Dr d

My cat that I had for 11 years ran away a couple weeks ago and never came back


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

That suck AP. I have four of them and the kitten's mom needs to run away.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Alpha.
I felt terrible when my last cat left.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2014)

how many kittens do you want?


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Haha i thought it was " how many litters do you want" COF


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2014)

that's possible, too.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear Alpha. One of mine got out for 4 days, I thought she was gone. Got her back and damned if all she wants to do is go outside now. It's tough.

If you need a new one, I got extras. 

And Doc... Dec 13/14 works for me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Got the link took out of the mover and it is plugging along now got most of the plans pulled threw the sceen and they are settind flowers. I will count today as day1 of flower. Cool jig it is good on my end, that means the wife is cool with it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

I tried the Indica transdermal patch today and im really so happy with the results, super super impressed. its like the perfect medication for me..im kinda blown away how great it is .. goes slow release over 10 hours straight into the blood system skipping the liver completely.. I wish they were cheaper. I got a free sample patch at the cup and went to my dispensary today and picked up some other varietys to try. so bummed they were 16 bucks each except for the THCa which was 10 dollars. I need to learn how to make these ... does anyone know how to make these wonderful patches?
have a nice weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought this LEC light today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

and finished the Painting. PEACE . Northern Lights tonight!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

That a ceramic light?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

yeah doc,
*Details*
Sun Systemﾮ LEC 315 utilizes cutting edge Light Emitting Ceramic technology. Highly efficient agriculturally engineered CDM-T Elite 315/930/U/E Agro Lamp (lamp included). Greatly improved full color light spectrum out of next generation ceramic lamps. Higher amounts of beneficial UV and far red spectrums increase the lamps growth power to the plants. Very high 1.95 PPF per second light source. 3100K color temperature, high 92 CRI, 33,000 initial lumens (105Lm/W). Long life 20,000 hour lamp. High 90% lumen maintenance @ 8000 hr./High 85% PPF maintenance @ 20,000 hr. Unique open rated lamp construction reduces radiant heat from the arc tube and is suitable for open fixture use. 50/60 Hz low frequency, square wave, highly efficient electronic ballast rated for 50,000 hour ballast life. LEC 315 driver incorporates built in thermal protection. One year warranty lamp.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thought so let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

sur will


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey Dez. I noticed your LED set up. Can you share some info on it. Wattage, coverage, how you're liking it. pros cons. 

Thanks.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2014)

BudBoss 151. I think it actually pulls around 70w. Each one covers a 2' x 3' space pretty well. I thought they vegged like AMAZING and flowered really good. Best tasting/ smelling buds I've grown, G/W was on par with my HID grows. Didn't have to cool things so much, so the humidity was higher, and plants were happier.

I know you asked dez... but they are the lights I used, so I thought I'd share my experience.

LINK: http://www.growevolution.com/lights/bud-boss-151/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> BudBoss 151. I think it actually pulls around 70w. Each one covers a 2' x 3' space pretty well. I thought they vegged like AMAZING and flowered really good. Best tasting/ smelling buds I've grown, G/W was on par with my HID grows. Didn't have to cool things so much, so the humidity was higher, and plants were happier.
> 
> I know you asked dez... but they are the lights I used, so I thought I'd share my experience.
> 
> LINK: http://www.growevolution.com/lights/bud-boss-151/


What he said. I have my males in a 2x3 cab and one 90 watt h350 and an led flower cab and a 36 watt h150 over some clones.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks Jig. What do you mean by "pulls 70"? You mean the unit uses 70W of power and puts out 150 watts of light? My friend just bought a 150W led, veg and flower combo, so 75W each color temp. Too soon to tell how it's going though. He has it in a meter square (3'4"). 

I need a new tent, as I sold him much of my old gear. 4X4 is too big I think so I'm thinking the meter square again so I'm thinking something like a 200W. Flower only maybe???? I only have my 4" vortex left but I'm thinking that's going to be more than enough for an LED. 

I'm looking to keep my garden at a 5 plant (flowering) limit. At least until they sort some shit out up here. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey dez, sending good vibes your way, I just caught up on some of the convo, I know your new biz venture will take off and rock on.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2014)

Also, I'm wondering about distance from the plants. I'm hearing you shouldn't put them close, like HID's, but his doesn't make sense to me. Inverse square law applies to all light, so why would anyone want to keep them up high and lose all that light?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, it did suck when he didn't come back, he was old for his breed so I think he left to pass, it's so weird not hearing his giant siamese screams anymore. 

Dr thrich that's a bad ass looking light and a really bad ass painting, you're very good. My gf paints a little too . But wow, I would pay for that. Good job man! Very impressive!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

haha, thanks Alphaphase, I sell it for $420. im 100% female. 
groovy man.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2014)

Not sure duchie. That's where my electrical knowledge runs out. LED peeps should hopefully tell you more. I can say the light is FUCKING BRIGHT. Like fuck up your eyes bright. Really awesome not to have to run my 6" fan 24/7 as well.

Peep this location for the wedding I went to today. The only thing behind us was the club house and another bluff. Just insane.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

Woops sorry Dr thrich! I will now call you ma'am  you're very talented, I wish I had some extra cash to buy it, it would look awesome I my living room


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice place jig, I want to get married on the beach too, we plan on it , our wish is Hawaii, hopes and dreams someday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

These purple wreck x dog kush look like they are going to be frost monsters


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2014)

hey no problem Alpha, maybe some other time. take care! and thank you again for the wonderful feedback. Im pretty pleased with this one as well. even my husband likes it! my hardest critic. YEAH!!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 13, 2014)

Not a problem, and you deserve the great feedback, it's awesome! Make sure you post all your stuff when you finish for sure.  My gf paints random stuff like this, it's a river in the redwoods we found on a hike, I wish I knew how to paint, I can sketch decently but anything I cant erase is out of my league lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tell her thats nice AP


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I just got my cost of living increase notice today (hahahaha)
> The "GREAT STATE of NEW YORK"  informed me I will be
> receiving $12.48 more per month in my retirement check.
> Whoopee, I can go to Europe now!!!


You forgot to add the Great State of New York raised your taxes $49.92 a year. And if you still worked, what the government doesn't take of your yearly raise, the union does. Sorry for the bad news.

Speaking of NY, it was 38F` this morning when I woke up. This has been 1 of the worse summers I can remember here in a long time. I'm actually thankful I only planted 2 plants outside because with weather like this, I'll be covering them at night for mold reasons.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 14, 2014)

The wife and I got married on the beach. Rented a big ass house with a rooftop terrace. By midnight everyone was skinny dipping in the ocean and hammered. Highly recommend a beach wedding!


----------



## Figgy (Sep 14, 2014)

Almost forgot - I ordered a quartz nail which came in yesterday, and dabbed some of this hash I have last night. OMG, I've never had hash hit so smooth before, and the flavor was amazing! I'll be looking into oil, wax, and shatter much further now. Concentrates is where it's at. If anyone recommends or prefers certain methods please let me know.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2014)

Duchie, I always tried to get the LED's as close as possible. I had the buds right next to them and they didn't seem to mind. As long as they stayed out of the 'cup' of the light, the reflector thingy.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2014)

I've got them all the way up and they're still too close to the plants. I need to clear some stuff out so I can lower the plants down to the floor. I want them to stretch come but they aren't stretching at all right now with the light's so close.

And thanks for the well wishes on the new endeavor.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

What up 6!!

Just poppin in to let yea guys know all is well and I'm now a married man 

Currently in the process of getting a new house and moving to a medical state.

Hope everyone is well, I'll be here off and on. Mostly lurking. 

Well stay high 6!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats to Mr. & Mrs Giggles & family!!!!!

Here's to a quick & smooth transition to where you need to be!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> You forgot to add the Great State of New York raised your taxes $49.92 a year. And if you still worked, what the government doesn't take of your yearly raise, the union does. Sorry for the bad news.
> 
> Speaking of NY, it was 38F` this morning when I woke up. This has been 1 of the worse summers I can remember here in a long time. I'm actually thankful I only planted 2 plants outside because with weather like this, I'll be covering them at night for mold reasons.[/QUOTE
> I forgot to mention my health ins. went up $38.00 a month to boot.
> ...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

The damn computer lost my reply.
Oh well, I'm finally done with my trimming on to the next grow!
@giggles26 congrats on getting married!
Just trying to get caught up it's been a long 5 days in the cellar
but well worth the effort lots of SWEET stuff.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2014)

Well after a week of just getting water while I was on holiday, the Blue Pit grow Doon Button Ben got a room full of hungry mofo bitches! ffs. Anyway, only end of week 2 of flower so plenty time to eat some cake and shtuff.




And here's the next Blue Pit Mom.

There's a Fireballs Male, the Reveg Fireball Female, New Dog Mom, Deep Blue> in veg modicus.

And a little Blue Pit outdoor action. More pics on the Rooftop.

Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

DST said:


> Well after a week of just getting water while I was on holiday, the Blue Pit grow Doon Button Ben got a room full of hungry mofo bitches! ffs. Anyway, only end of week 2 of flower so plenty time to eat some cake and shtuff.
> View attachment 3253324
> View attachment 3253325
> View attachment 3253327
> ...


Future sticky for sure, NICE!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

Picked up this bad boy on our honeymoon...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats on everything gigs, glad to hear!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2014)

Fini! It's a go!

Decided to go through some odds and ends I had and give them a try. Tangerine Dream from Barney's Farm. Chocolope and Shackzilla from Sannies. 2 Cheeseberry Haze (Sour Diesel Pheno) that I pulled off a past plant I grew. Deep Blue X JTR, also hermied seed but what the hell. Satori/Romulan from the ferry that came through here a couple of years ago. And finally, the last of the Deep Psychosis beans I had. Just some stuff to get me rolling again.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dabble dabble doo time...


----------



## Figgy (Sep 14, 2014)

Grats Giggs! Best wishes to you and the new bride.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats gigs. I was at a wedding yesterday too... good company haha.

Duchi... I've missed seeing you grow. I like your style.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Congrats gigs. I was at a wedding yesterday too... good company haha.
> 
> Duchi... I've missed seeing you grow. I like your style.


@ Jigfresh can you flip me the link to the website with your tunes I lost it.
@duchieman get some pics going please.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> @ Jigfresh can you flip me the link to the website with your tunes I lost it.
> @duchieman get some pics going please.


Well until these grow up a bit I won't have much of mine to show, but don't worry, there'll be lots later. I am thinking of popping by my friends garden this evening and grabbing some photos.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Duchieman looks like some good crosses there
Giggles congrats man! How are the babys?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2014)

It's good to see you grow again Duchie. I too would like to see some of your photos. It's been a while.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/jigfresh

I just finished building the cabinet for a speaker I picked up. I just have to finish it, put on the little do-dads and put the speaker in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is a og13 x gdp i made that is in the led cab


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

tHe light mover has ran for 24h straight now so hopefully i have all the bugs worked out i got a bunch of pics and info on my thread last night will have some more tonight.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> https://soundcloud.com/jigfresh
> 
> I just finished building the cabinet for a speaker I picked up. I just have to finish it, put on the little do-dads and put the speaker in. View attachment 3253458


Thanks, we like your music.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. It feels good to start up knowing I'm going into a better place in a more controlled environment. 

My pal was busy with other business tonight so no garden shots. I saw a really nice shot of Amsterdam on my facebook feed and it made me reminisce so I went back to the old files to play around with them a bit. 

Trouble finding a parking spot?


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Luckily when I built this place I really insulated due to electric heat. The main down fall is the 1x2 dog door and the 10 ft ceilings. I really wanted 1 of the outside stand alone boilers that use wood, coal, oil, pellets, etc..you can even find them now that you can turn your burnable garbage into blocks like bricks and use them. Unfortunately, the gf has issues with any fire on her land now. With this being said, my shed pays for my heat in the winter easily.
> 
> I let my dogs eat all my clippings and stems that don't get use for concentrates. But like a dumb arse, I throw away all my nutes bottles, fixture boxes, and bulb boxes right in the garbage. This would be smart if I was a mmj patient in a med state, but I'm not. Hmmm....STUPID time to stop.
> 
> @jigfresh I know I'm late but my advice to everyone is always trust your gut feelings with everything. I know 90% of the time I go against my gut, I regret it.



Always throw away somewhere else, take labels off plastic bottles and dump my old cuttings or vegetation at the place I purchase my soil and nutes. Live in a modular park and folks go thru garbage and stuff. Assholes that they be.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2014)

One thing I like to do is try and photograph old things in a way that you can't tell when they were shot. Amsterdam has lots of that stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice pic! I lived in Europe before i went to school ;( now i just wish i could afford a new camera. Thought it would be this year then the land lord shit on us.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

duchieman said:


> One thing I like to do is try and photograph old things in a way that you can't tell when they were shot. Amsterdam has lots of that stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3253496


Did you use a pinch on this to fix the keystoneing? looks like it.


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 14, 2014)

What's up club 600? Being new to this forum thing and cultivation I thought I would pop in here and give all this a try and being that this is club 600 I should fit in just rite.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2014)

skywalkerAK said:


> What's up club 600? Being new to this forum thing and cultivation I thought I would pop in here and give all this a try and being that this is club 600 I should fit in just rite.


Welcome Skywalker. You have found the friendliest and most helpful weed thread on the internet.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did you use a pinch on this to fix the keystoneing? looks like it.


Sorry Doc...not sure what you mean by pinch and keystoneing. I use a combination starting with Lightroom and finishing in Photoshop. These were shot before I knew better so they're JPEG's and limited to what can be done to them. One of the main tools I use in both LR and PS is Curves.

Also I cloned out the tree in the corner. Here's the original.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats giggles! I love the avatar.

Wanted to add it's ironic that you guys are discussing photoshop and I'm downloading it now as I type this.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Sorry Doc...not sure what you mean by pinch and keystoneing. I use a combination starting with Lightroom and finishing in Photoshop. These were shot before I knew better so they're JPEG's and limited to what can be done to them. One of the main tools I use in both LR and PS is Curves.
> 
> Also I cloned out the tree in the corner. Here's the original.
> 
> ...


Pinch is a tool in photoshop that you can use to fix parallax error. You can tell it was used by lines not being straight if the person didnt do such a good job at it. In yours the buildings lines are not straight but it is the building. I used it to do indoor architecture work with my 15mm lens


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

How bout a lil Durban poison to end the night with...


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 14, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Welcome Skywalker. You have found the friendliest and most helpful weed thread on the internet.


Thanks duchieman. Lookin forward to this new venture.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 14, 2014)

skywalkerAK said:


> Thanks duchieman. Lookin forward to this new venture.


So tell us about what you're doing. Plants, set up, etc.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2014)

What up Skywalker. Welcome.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I just dabbed my face off.....

Oh and welcome skywalker, I just dabbed some death star so it was in your honor


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

skywalkerAK said:


> What's up club 600? Being new to this forum thing and cultivation I thought I would pop in here and give all this a try and being that this is club 600 I should fit in just rite.


Welcome on SkywalkerAK I'm pretty new to this stuff myself, this crew is the
BEST, lots of help lots of intelligent banter and a world of varied interests.
Tune in and turn on.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

The wife and son just tried some of the Sweet Afghan Delicious, she's in bed
he's trying to find the backdoor to go home.
I guess it's good.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a trick right, there really is no back door but really two front doors....


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's a trick right, there really is no back door but really two front doors....


If you always face front there can only be front doors!
No he just got lost in the kitchen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

That death star i have heard is goog stuff. A killer cut of sensi star.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes yes, I'm sorry I just saw your post doc. The plants were doing great and then well the wedding, honeymoon,traveling they died. It's ok I've got a clone of each so no worries there just getting things resituated.

This move to a medical state cant come fast enough, unfortunately I wont leave with less then 12k in my pocket so we will see how it goes. 

But ya death star is some reaaaaaal good stuff


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> If you always face front there can only be front doors!
> No he just got lost in the kitchen.


I always seem to find myself there and I need to stay away. Need to keep my hand out of the cookie jar 

but they are just soooooo good.....


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

I hear you there bro,
Since I have to be tested every month for awhile I've lost
5 lbs.  
I can't wait to get off these opiates and get back to smoke!
but it's been 9 years and I'm to old to go cold turkey.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ya don't go cold turkey off that shit. The withdrawals are horrible. I would know I used to be addicted to them....

Thank God I've been clean of everything but cannabis for the last 4 1/2 years. I'll never go back.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ya don't go cold turkey off that shit. The withdrawals are horrible. I would know I used to be addicted to them....
> 
> Thank God I've been clean of everything but cannabis for the last 4 1/2 years. I'll never go back.


I've been on 240mgs of oxy for the last couple years and lighter doses before that but I'm over 60 
and want to live at least a few more years. This shit is killing my kidneys I have to take lasix every
day. 
Truthfully I think weed does just as good for the pain without the side effects.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thats a lot of oxi


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats a lot of oxi


Yea, 80mgs 3x a day it sucks but the spinal neuropathy is a bitch I had 3
points of contact between my spinal cord and blown disks in my neck.
They fused c2 - c7 and want to start on t1 - t5. I told them no fucking way.
I have 12 screws and plates with support rods in my neck. And upstate NY
winters really suck when I get cold the pain is almost intolerable.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats on the wedding giggles! 

Welcome to the club skywalker!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm sorry about the drug tests Oldman, that sucks you can't medicate with cannabis. I told my doctor I also smoked and he was fine with it when I was in pain management, it cut my dosage of pills in half so he thought it was great for both of us (doctors don't like to prescribe lots of opiates, if they are a good doctor anyways lol) , have a talk with your doc and see how he feels about it


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm sorry about the drug tests Oldman, that sucks you can't medicate with cannabis. I told my doctor I also smoked and he was fine with it when I was in pain management, it cut my dosage of pills in half so he thought it was great for both of us (doctors don't like to prescribe lots of opiates, if they are a good doctor anyways lol) , have a talk with your doc and see how he feels about it


I was told if the DEA checked his books he would lose his ability to prescribe
controlled drugs otherwise he is cool with cannabis. This has been told to me by
two other doctors. I need to get to CO or CA then I could use both.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yea, 80mgs 3x a day it sucks but the spinal neuropathy is a bitch I had 3
> points of contact between my spinal cord and blown disks in my neck.
> They fused c2 - c7 and want to start on t1 - t5. I told them no fucking way.
> I have 12 screws and plates with support rods in my neck. And upstate NY
> winters really suck when I get cold the pain is almost intolerable.


My father in law had a chain brake and a saw log hit him in the neck and drove him in the ground two inches. He has had a bunch of surgeries, and takes opiates for pain.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I was told if the DEA checked his books he would lose his ability to prescribe
> controlled drugs otherwise he is cool with cannabis. This has been told to me by
> two other doctors. I need to get to CO or CA then I could use both.


In NY you have to sign an agreement not to use any illegal or non-prescribed
drugs or go to more than one doctor for pain management and it is coordinated
by computer with the NYS DEPT. of Health.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My father in law had a chain brake and a saw log hit him in the neck and drove him in the ground two inches. He has had a bunch of surgeries, and takes opiates for pain.


It's no fun but if he can get off them he'd be better off with high CBD pot
or any med-ables or CBD patches.
Upper spinal pain is no joke I've been close to suicide more than once because of the pain.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I was told if the DEA checked his books he would lose his ability to prescribe
> controlled drugs otherwise he is cool with cannabis. This has been told to me by
> two other doctors. I need to get to CO or CA then I could use both.


Yeah, some docs are a little more loose then others. I had the whole pain contract thing too in NY but was still able to smoke. The main reason they do the drug test wasn't to see if I was using other drugs but to make sure the drugs they gave me were in my system at the proper amounts basically to make sure they drugs are being taken as prescribed and not sold or taken all at once. I always got a mellow Dr somehow though. I wish you had one that could let some mj slip by the radar  I feel for you man, I had to quit for other drug test reasons and it was a rough few years, I hope the NY law changes soon instead of the bs one that's in place now. Good vibes to you man, things will work out


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, some docs are a little more loose then others. I had the whole pain contract thing too in NY but was still able to smoke. The main reason they do the drug test wasn't to see if I was using other drugs but to make sure the drugs they gave me were in my system at the proper amounts basically to make sure they drugs are being taken as prescribed and not sold or taken all at once. I always got a mellow Dr somehow though. I wish you had one that could let some mj slip by the radar  I feel for you man, I had to quit for other drug test reasons and it was a rough few years, I hope the NY law changes soon instead of the bs one that's in place now. Good vibes to you man, things will work out


Thanks Alpha, I get down pretty deep sometimes and I'm sure the oxy isn't helping any.
I wish I could find a pain doc that wasn't so strict, my old family doc was cool about it
But he moved his practice up to Saratoga and transportation is rough.
I've been smoking for 47+ years and this shit really gets to me if pot is so bad for you
how did I run a 8 million dollar a year printing facility for the state? Stoned every day
I supervised pre-press, print floor, warehouse, and shipping dept.'s along with all the
camera work for 25 years.
I'd get high going in, coffee break, lunch and going to my second job every day.
At night I ran an aquarium and pet supply store for a friend of mine, at home I bred rare
tropical fish all done stoned to the bone.
Thanks for letting an old man vent, sometimes I need to it's tough going from a 75 hr.
work week to disabled in a flash.
Thanks to everyone in the 600 for making me feel like a part of something again.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2014)

The docs had me on 60 mg of oxy and when they cut my script I started smoking full time and ended up telling the doc I didn't need the pills anymore. When he asked why I told it was because of the mj and you could see the light bulb go on in his eyes....and I'm over 60, too and in a non mj state.


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> The wife and son just tried some of the Sweet Afghan Delicious, she's in bed
> he's trying to find the backdoor to go home.
> I guess it's good.


The young and women just can't hack it.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

I get rx for Percuset (sp?), Vicodin and Norco for pain. I try no to take it at all but sometimes I end up biting pills in half to take just a half during the day. It's just enough to take the edge off of the pain and I can continue working. My Dr kows I use MJ mostly and only take the pills when I feel I have to. He does not typically recommend MJ as a med but he is the one who suggested it to me a few years back. He was really funny about it, in the way he recommended it to me and he later asked I was using MJ for pain. When I asked why he asked, he said he noticed a significant drop in the RX meds I was taking. I wasn't refilling my scripts as often and didn't even realize it, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

I didn't like having to drive after taking a pill. They make me feel high but not in a good way. It doesn't bother me at home but if I was to ever take the pills during the day and had to drive, I'd be a little screwed. One pill will put me in the DUI range for sure. I don't notice it with a half pill but I do notice a reduction in pain so I stick to halves if I am still working.
Worst part of having these pills at my disposal is when friends ask me for them. I don't give them away but I always feel bad for saying no. They cost me too much damn money to give them away and I'm not interested in selling them. I typically will only getasked once by someone but every once in a while someone will flip me some shit for being tight with them.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I didn't like having to drive after taking a pill. They make me feel high but not in a good way. It doesn't bother me at home but if I was to ever take the pills during the day and had to drive, I'd be a little screwed. One pill will put me in the DUI range for sure. I don't notice it with a half pill but I do notice a reduction in pain so I stick to halves if I am still working.
> Worst part of having these pills at my disposal is when friends ask me for them. I don't give them away but I always feel bad for saying no. They cost me too much damn money to give them away and I'm not interested in selling them. I typically will only getasked once by someone but every once in a while someone will flip me some shit for being tight with them.


I hear you, my buds do the same shit. I have to go to the dr. every month to get a new script. I'm lucky
I have ins. so my pills only cost $5.00 but it cost for the dr. and gas to go. They also count my pills I have
left and discount leftover pills and piss in the cup! but none of my friends volunteer to drive me to my
appointments and yes a couple have given a ration of shit when I said no, needless to say I don't see them
any more.
I've been thinking about dr. shopping but the ins. co. doesn't like that.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 15, 2014)

Morning 6!

Time for a lil grape stomper wake n bake.

I don't miss my norcos any, withdrawals and side effects. No thanks I'll stick to my mj...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> The young and women just can't hack it.


He's 32 years old! and wife's been smoking for 40 years.
hahaahaha!!! they're lightweights. I wish I could show them how it's done.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2014)

Booz and canna for me, can't forget the daily nicotine fixes.

I'm lucky to not be in any physical pain and lucky to have not developed any seriouse drug problem considering the scene I grew up in and my personality. I'm the type of "everything in moderation" fella  Booz is the only one I kinda slip on, not terrible though.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Morning 6!
> 
> Time for a lil grape stomper wake n bake.
> 
> I don't miss my norcos any, withdrawals and side effects. No thanks I'll stick to my mj...


This site needs a *double* *like* button!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2014)

On the subject though, I don't like how perscription drug "industry" is. Often treated as a legal hard drug market.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

I have insurance but my copays are higher than that. My rx ranges from $15-25 each and I have six to fill every month. There are some others that only get filled as I need them but the six get filled every 30 days or I lose the rx and have to go through a bunch of crap to get them started again. My wife figured out that, even with smoking MJ, I'm spending almost $150/month on rx pills. The ones that only get filled here and there are $45 each.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> The docs had me on 60 mg of oxy and when they cut my script I started smoking full time and ended up telling the doc I didn't need the pills anymore. When he asked why I told it was because of the mj and you could see the light bulb go on in his eyes....and I'm over 60, too and in a non mj state.
> 
> 
> cof


Hey bro, did the mj cut the jonesing back when you stopped?


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 15, 2014)

So I was gifted like 30 low Ryder 2 beans over our honeymoon.

Now I'm not one for autos but if even half of those popped that would be a quick decent harvest.

Maybe all 30 will pop and would have a harvest in by mid November...


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Just sharing here with you guys. 

LED tent... This is start of flower, then next pic is the end of 1 week flower. Lights and plants are doing great. Even with the extra heat lately. Sunnay cali


This is the day I flipped:






End of week 1 flower:


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like your lights are doing great!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 15, 2014)

Those bitches are rockin SG!

They have filled out real nice!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! I really like these lights thus far. Im tracking them week to week so it will be good to see how it goes. I need a more reliable meter so I can do some better tests. My initial meter says I am pushing over 600w from these 10 veros. I think that is off and its more like 500 so I need to get a newer meter to check.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

What kind of meter are you using?
I need to get it back from a buddy but I have one that hasn't been used much since being calibrated and works really well. You're welcome to use it anytime.

I want to get it back anyway so I can check these LED lights I got from Jig. I'd like to know exactly what they're drawing because the plants really seem to like them and are doing pretty well. I think they're too close but I will remedy that soon enough.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have insurance but my copays are higher than that. My rx ranges from $15-25 each and I have six to fill every month. There are some others that only get filled as I need them but the six get filled every 30 days or I lose the rx and have to go through a bunch of crap to get them started again. My wife figured out that, even with smoking MJ, I'm spending almost $150/month on rx pills. The ones that only get filled here and there are $45 each.


It does suck Dez but think what would we do without ins.?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Its a really old Beckman. The age is what makes me skeptical. We have been needing a new fluke here anyway.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So I was gifted like 30 low Ryder 2 beans over our honeymoon.
> 
> Now I'm not one for autos but if even half of those popped that would be a quick decent harvest.
> 
> Maybe all 30 will pop and would have a harvest in by mid November...


Don't low rate auto's some I've smoked were kickass.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It does suck Dez but think what would we do without ins.?


Buy lots of lube for the constant ass raping....


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh, ok. Well, I'll see about getting mine back so I can use it. I'll let you know when I get it and see if you want to use it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Ive been off pain rx for years now. Once in a great while... I eat alot of mj though as that what I find does the trick really. I have compression fractures all through spine from rock climbing fall of 40' to ice pack. Other injuries in the back also. I also have tendinitis throughout a lot of my body. Worst in right knee and shoulder. Im 40 in just a few weeks... 

Ortho has me working out and is amazed I take no meds. He doesnt know about the MJ though. Im just too fucking private about it tbh. When I retire I plan to become an activist. 

He motivated me by telling me I would end up in a chair sooner than later if I dont start getting rid of this extra weight. I NEED to be active and available for my son and daughter so.... no choice really.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been told that I will require a wheel chair at some point too. The wife isn't exactly looking forward to that, lol. I told her as long as she doesn't push me off a cliff, we'll be alright


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It does suck Dez but think what would we do without ins.?


Move to Europe?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

I have Degenerative Disc Disease with three discs in bad shape and arthritis in my upper spine from multiple dirtbike accidents. My knees both require reconstructive surgery but I can't afford the downtime associated with the surgeries. The back surgery, I was told, will have a 6-9 month recovery time. My buddy had a similar surgery and was out of commission for 9 months. He was walking again in a month but just barely able to walk around the house. No real exercise for months means no work for me so it's not an option right now.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 15, 2014)

from breast augmentation to bunion removal and everything in between. come to the U.K we'd love to have you


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry Dez. I Cant afford to be down that long either. Right now I am the sole income. Things will get better in time though. The power of positive thought is strong. Keep a good attitude and keep hope always. Sorry to hear about your arthritis and knees.  Arthritis is mean.

**What you craft in your mind you will find in life**


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2014)

We'll still be paying off little Hannah's birth well into next year. And to think she is healthy. :/


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

kids cost even more as they get older. OMG.... let me tell you... LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 15, 2014)

I try not to let it get me down. I try to stay busy because it helps but that has been difficult to do lately. Hoping this new venture will at least keep me busy enough to pay the bills. I'm not looking to get rich or anything, just be comfortable.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hey bro, did the mj cut the jonesing back when you stopped?


I didn't have any withdrawal problems. caveat: my narcotic intake was less than yours, I had only been on the oxy's for about 6 months and I was smoking every 2 hours. If I woke up in the middle of the night and was awake for more than 10 minutes, then I would have a bowl.
I have 2 wheelchairs, one regular and one electric and used to use them constantly until the power chair broke (it's worn out from heavy usage) and I have to wait another year before insurance will replace it. But now I'm more active and in better health because I have so much to take care of.
like the story of the fellow who goes to the doc for some surgery on his leg and asked the doc how long he would immobile, to which the doc replied that he would be up and around in no time. The doc saw the patient a couple of weeks later and remarked how well he was moving to which the main replied." I didn't have a choice. I had to sell my car to pay your bill"


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 15, 2014)

What up guys.. Been lurkin abit. Seems like im in a pool of depression right now. I dont trust my gf.. Caught her texting some guy at her work with all the sweet talk of a girl looking for attention.. Ontop of alot of other bs and shit talking about me.. When did i get a spine like a rainworm? 
My knee is still fucked and ive been told i have jumpers knee and the fix for now will be a "blockage" some form of anti pain lliquid getting shot in round the knee with a needle. That's a week from now. Cant say im thrilled. Seems like its a quick fix and then when i use my knee i might not feel pain but it will get swollen anyway and then in 6 months its done and i can get a new quick fix :/
Ontop of that i will have to seek jobs now where i wont have to use my knee. No chance of good income there when i dont have a higher education. I dont want to sit in a supermarket listening to: Beep, beep, beep. Last chance is me getting the doctor to sign me as having a handicap great enough for me to get financial aid while i go to school. With my luck lately and all the problems ive had i think its a long shot.
Made some lemon bho and im feeling it now.
Still have problems with mites but im trying to keep them in check. I really need to fix my room. Ducting is loose and carbon filter is not attached right. Smell of Lemon Skunk all over :/ Height of lamps are off.. Hawaiian Snow is taking over. Need to make a new veg area for my clones and the important shark schok cbd.
   
Had a good coversation with my sister earlier and found out shes smoking hash to stop from crying and getting some sleep. Her dad, my stepdad. Is dying from cancer and she is dealing with it pretty much alone. They live together in the town i grew up in. Shes 19. Wish i were there for her more, ive been caught up in my own missery i haven even called her for 2 weeks 
...
Dr. yo setup looks super nice. Wish i was as handy as you or whodat or etc... 
Sry to hear about all the physical problems. Nothing works like cannabis. Oh funny thing the oil i use on my knee is cannabis and coconut oil and today i ran over some article about women and 15min climax rubbing the oil inside  Makes the freak in me wanna grab a wank.. But im in no mood :/ FML!
Stay great guys!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2014)

a shame you are going through the time you are my friend. I hope you get some good news somewhere.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2014)

Agreed, digits crossed things turn around for you soon.


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2014)

Best of vibes your way @HydroGp


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

@cof, Thanks you've given me a little light.
To the rest of my friends my apologies for the darkness today but
it's a cloudy one here.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear bout your troubles hydro. But look on the plus side you're not locked up and can only move forward from here on out.

I'll take this dab for you  hope things get better bro!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Keep your head up Hydro and here's hoping things pick up soon. Try not to worry about everyone else and focus on yourself. The ones that matter will stick around for you. Stay on your doctor about that disability thing too. If you can get retrained and support while you do it, fight for that and think hard about what you'd "love" to do. 

Me, I'm on my way back to the docs the end of this week. It's been almost two years since I've seen him. I got a such a high when I finally got into school that I stopped taking my depression and anxiety meds thinking everything was all cool again. Well it wasn't. Last term was a real bitch and lately I've realized I can't do it myself. My bouts of depression have been as strong as they've ever been if not worse, so back on the meds for me. Also, the migraines I've gotten since I was 3 have completely changed. They used to be only a couple of times a year but of the most severe kind with vomiting and the whole shebang. Now they're less severe but they're weekly and almost daily, and they always start with my eyesight going and finishing with the usual day two hangover. It's mostly the loss of vision that screws me for steady jobs, especially driving jobs. I don't drive far from home without another licensed person with me. Haven't even touched on all the aches and pains that are just getting worse. This is why I'm getting my garden going again. To hell with waiting for people to figure shit out. Also, I'm looking to grow some shrooms. I've heard many migraine sufferers treating themselves with psylocybin and getting fantastic results. Either they're micro dosing daily or they're doing monthly sessions, Right now my cannabis supply is sporadic so I'm going to be asking for some meds for the pains. My hips and hands get real nasty these days. Hopefully I won't need them for long. If I can get my gardens going I really think I can get things back on track while living narcotics free. That's my goal anyway.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

One other thing. All this time I've never asked my doctor for any pain meds so I'm guessing he's going to start me out with something light. Thing is because of my liver, he can't prescribe anything acetaminophen based. So no Tylenols and if I'm right, that means perks too. So what's after that? This concerns me.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

@hydro, sorry for stirring up this shit but you need to get it out
every so often, dude life is short and if Mother wants us she'll
call and nothing can be done then, but until that time comes
we are obligated as citizens of this world to listen to our brothers
and help where we can.
So to you, all the positive thoughts I can muster and hopes for
a brighter and greener future.
Peace.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

Wishing you all the best. The best advice I can give to alleviate symptoms of depression is getting as much exercise as you can. Even a daily walk, anything for 10-20 minutes. I swear it will help.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

I read some interesting things about defoliation, and I've always been against it but after seeing some impressive results I decided to give it a try with my tangilope since I won't be using the plant for anything for a while. 

The pool shock solution seems to be working well with the clones. It's been 5 days and I think I see a little root bump forming. 

The kosher tangi x white OG and the sour power x biker OG are starting to grow super fast in the pro mix. 

And the purple paralysis is recovering well from taking all her tops for clones.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 15, 2014)

My Gf has severe anxiety and depression and I feel for anybody who has to cope with it. She has to buy 2 separate scripts of paxil just to get her dosage. 

I've been playing with my camera


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Sorry to hear bout your troubles hydro. But look on the plus side you're not locked up and can only move forward from here on out.
> 
> I'll take this dab for you  hope things get better bro!


As I'm reading this, the baby in your avatar is right next to the last statement. That is to funny and so wrong at the same time.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey guys with a lot of you having trouble with bugs, does anyone use
insect frass to build your plants toxic response system?
I'v read this is the best thing to do next to not having bugs.
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2014)

duchieman said:


> One other thing. All this time I've never asked my doctor for any pain meds so I'm guessing he's going to start me out with something light. Thing is because of my liver, he can't prescribe anything acetaminophen based. So no Tylenols and if I'm right, that means perks too. So what's after that? This concerns me.


Best weed I have found for pain has been Sleestack and Shark Shock these are
both worth a try (but aren't they all!).


----------



## Figgy (Sep 15, 2014)

Middle finger of the leaf split into two leaves. It's new to me.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

Haven't used that yet for bugs Oldman, I threw up a pest strip for 12 hours and solved my thripe problem I know a lot of people are against them but it really does solve the problem quickly for me, I must have brought them in in the new soil but they're fine now. 

I had to double up the top on my diy Dwc veg unit because it started to sag, good thing I didn't have any plants in it yet. It looks a lot cooler now though with the pin striped duck tape lol. Can't wait to use it. 

That's one crazy leaf figgy, I've never seen one do that perfectly like that. Cool pic


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My Gf has severe anxiety and depression and I feel for anybody who has to cope with it. She has to buy 2 separate scripts of paxil just to get her dosage.
> 
> I've been playing with my camera View attachment 3254189


Nice buds jimmer! What strains that? I know all about anxiety, I've had it bad for about 20 years, panic attacks and all. I swear it is the worst tthing to have. Makes you feel like the walls are closing in. Since I started reading a lot more, it's been helping a lot (and smoking) but some strains make my anxiety worse so I'm picky and always on the hunt for new strains


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, walking or even getting out is a big help and I have been cooped up a bit. Really should just force myself to change my routing. I did get out, in a sense, tonight and shot my buddies Herijuana.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Know exactly what you mean Alpha. And I find that with certain strains too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

I hate to here about all the aches and pains guy, and hydro keep your chain up buddy. Like Dman said if that is what you want to do then fight for it, and i dont give advice on women i have my own woman troubles bro believe me. Dman your buddy has a nice heri there. I am putting some heri crosses down before to long now


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes. It's turning out pretty nice. He pruned it a lot more this time and it definitely improved it's yield, which is not great to begin with, as you probably know. I thinks he's got another week or so for this one. Here's another shot of it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

I will get some pics of the blue pit i pulled today after i trim all the f'ed up leaves off from the spider mites moved in when i was on vacation


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Let's get closer.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

That looks great duchieman!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2014)

duchie
I have a brother who suffers from migraine headaches and has been to several clinic's for treatment, but his best results have come from acupuncture.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2014)

Outstanding pics duchie.
The heri I have has a much bigger yield. That one looks like the casey jones I had.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks cof. I'll look into that. Maybe I can even get covered for it, in which case I'm game to check it out for sure. How often does he go?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm just gonna pop one more up. Just a full body shot. First I gotta eat. Chicken and homemade tzatziki.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it is every 2 weeks.

speaking of headaches

Sex can give you a headache... so can standing up suddenly and even taking too many pain killers: How you can conquer that head splitting pain

Anyone who suffers from them knows, headaches can be extremely debilitating. Here we’ve enlisted the help of the country’s top experts to show you how to banish the pain.

 19 comments 
 23 shares 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2756797/Sex-headache-standing-suddenly-taking-pain-killers-How-conquer-head-splitting-pain.html


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

So here's the full look of the plant. Three fingerd leaves throughout.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2014)

looks good and is a better yield than I foresaw.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

duchieman said:


> So here's the full look of the plant. Three fingerd leaves throughout.
> 
> View attachment 3254456


This is nice, it reminds me if the Larry og I ran, 3 finger leaves on 95% of the plant. I always thought 3 finger leaves was a reveg Trait but learned that sometimes it's strain depending


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey cof, that's a really good article packed with stuff. Learned a couple of new things. I get that thunderclap headache they talked about.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2014)

@AlphaPhase The Heri I grew was a few years back, while this one is from seed he ordered from Sannie in the last year (maybe his third run at it now from 1 mom), and mine had the same leaf trait.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

@duchieman I think it's a sativa leaning Trait, my Larry og kind of grew similar, it had fat 3 finger leaves but grew like a sativa, weak branches with long space between nodes, great smoke!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a close up of my purple paralysis, it went from 3 to 4 to 5 bladed leaves and then to 4 and 3, it's pretty strange


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @duchieman I think it's a sativa leaning Trait, my Larry og kind of grew similar, it had fat 3 finger leaves but grew like a sativa, weak branches with long space between nodes, great smoke!


I have several that grow with the three leaflets like that.Pw x og
 
Blue pit i cut today out of the led garden


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 15, 2014)

It's ppretty cool Dr d, I never seen it until the last few years now I'm seeing it in a lot if breed, I wonder if iit's from a kush lineage in all the genes that have it 

Plants are looking good man! I need one of those drying racks bad, how much do those cost?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

All of mine that do it are kush and kush crosses


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 15, 2014)

The cut of og I have throws 3's more in soil then hydro. Always wondered if that is others experiences. I mean I know it's an og trait but I wonder if mediums make the difference & what the difference is as usually I would think 3 blades were from stress more then gentics but I have had her for long enough to have observed her grown from ok - great and know it seems more prevelant in soil.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2014)

I grow all soil and mine have carried it through generations of crossing. My og kush, dog kush, lerry, bluepits, pw x og, pw x dog, alligator kush but it is not as prominent in this cross


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Yes. It's turning out pretty nice. He pruned it a lot more this time and it definitely improved it's yield, which is not great to begin with, as you probably know. I thinks he's got another week or so for this one. Here's another shot of it.
> 
> View attachment 3254442


Hey Duchie, good to see you about. I hope the new place will work out for you. Nice looking plant there. Looks like it has more than a week or so to go though...maybe 2-3 weeks?!? Time is rolling around for the Cup again, nice to see the old pics you took way back when


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 16, 2014)

My Tangerine kush from way back loved the 3 and 4 blades too, along with the Larry og, but in soil for me it would do more 3s and in hydro it was an even number of 3 and 5s. So strange! 

I just went through my last Larry og grow journal and had major flashbacks lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> My Tangerine kush from way back loved the 3 and 4 blades too, along with the Larry og, but in soil for me it would do more 3s and in hydro it was an even number of 3 and 5s. So strange!
> 
> I just went through my last Larry og grow journal and had major flashbacks lol


that's been my experience. I figure soiless/hydro may be a little harder on the ladies even if the end product is kill. guess there is no substitute for a live soil. one day I will have the space and will be able to play in the dirt again


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2014)

I suspect all the herm traits and 3 leave sets is probably to do with the amount of times various kushes have been backcrossed, revegged, crossed, feminised, etc....the girls had work done on her for sure, lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> The cut of og I have throws 3's more in soil then hydro. Always wondered if that is others experiences. I mean I know it's an og trait but I wonder if mediums make the difference & what the difference is as usually I would think 3 blades were from stress more then gentics but I have had her for long enough to have observed her grown from ok - great and know it seems more prevelant in soil.


Could possibly be a gene from the original og mother.
I have grown og outdoors in earth and saw the same trait,
and that was quite awhile ago. It's been present a long time.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice buds jimmer! What strains that? I know all about anxiety, I've had it bad for about 20 years, panic attacks and all. I swear it is the worst tthing to have. Makes you feel like the walls are closing in. Since I started reading a lot more, it's been helping a lot (and smoking) but some strains make my anxiety worse so I'm picky and always on the hunt for new strains


That was another dog pheno I have. That is exactly why i'm always growing the dog, it's one of the few strains that can replace her benzos. I've experimented with a bunch of strains and have noticed with my GF if it's not extremely strong then she smokes me out trying to relax. With her it's not so much about triggering the anxiety, because it's always there, but just keeping things in check. Anxiety or not, you sit down with a j or 2 of the dog, you're going to relax. What strains have you found that help, just like the rest, I'm always still searching.

Wanted to add, this is my first photo I'm turning in for photo class on line comp w/out flash. Besides my plants, my animals are my favorite subjects and I love her eye open while she sleeps. I could have found something with more lines but I think the lines lead right to her eye.


----------



## bulimic (Sep 16, 2014)

So many great grows here. I've learned so much from this site and just finished my first indoor grow with a 600 (previous grows were all three outdoor). It's interesting to see what this light is really capable of once you've got everything dialed in.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome bulimic, you certainly do get good bang for yer buck with a 6.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

bulimic said:


> So many great grows here. I've learned so much from this site and just finished my first indoor grow with a 600 (previous grows were all three outdoor). It's interesting to see what this light is really capable of once you've got everything dialed in.


Welcome aboard Bulimic, 6's are the best but watch out! I started with 1 now I'm up to 4
and thinking I need more. I a 6 junkie and I love it!
You will be able to learn a lot just reading the thread but the best part is if you have a
question just ask these guys are great at getting and giving answers, there is a vast amount
of experience here and all are willing to share.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bear hug anyone...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

DST said:


> Hey Duchie, good to see you about. I hope the new place will work out for you. Nice looking plant there. Looks like it has more than a week or so to go though...maybe 2-3 weeks?!? Time is rolling around for the Cup again, nice to see the old pics you took way back when


Hey D! Good to be here and thank you, other then the neighborhood hookers and tweakers lingering around I think it'll be great. I'm still stoked to see you've become a papa! That was kind of a surprise when I heard that.

And yes I/we agree there's at least a couple of weeks left on this girl.

Ah yes, the cup. I saw our friends announcement that he'll be joining you guys again. Very cool. I am a bit envious I must say but actually, when I come back next time I'd like to come earlier in the year and really check out the sites. Lots of museums and stuff I never got to that I'd like to see. I'll pop a pic up now and then to get you guys primed.

Morning Lineup


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2014)

while we are talking about it...  Guess who just booked a ticket to Amsterdam?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

^^^This guy...^^^


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

Just kidding Jig. I'm happy for you. I hope you have a great time homie.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

X2 man


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

Closing time.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

As per our depression conversation, this come up in my news feed this morning.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/researchers-develop-first-blood-test-to-diagnose-adult-depression-1.2009150


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome jig! You'll have a blast out there, I hope to check out Amsterdam someday too. 

Jimmer, the kushs seen to do very well for me. I took a nl #5 male and crossed it with a Tangerine kush and that was by far the best for daytike anxiety, I'm hoping to do the cross again because I lost the f1 that was pretty much clone only, I never stabilized it or anything, just got one great seed out of the cross and lost it when I moved grrr


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey, quick question, someone recommended a rooting plug for cloning, I think it was @oldman60 

What kind was it again? I think it was the kind without a pre-made hole. 

3 of the 9 clones I had in a brand new bubble cloner are dead, STEM ROT again. I'm really getting discouraged because I made a brand new one and started using chlorine which should kill what ever causes stem rot :/ this is the 3rd batch ofcclones I've lost in a month  

And my mother plants aren't ready yet to take new clones


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

I use Rapid Rooters and Root Riot plugs. I don't remember if those were what he posted or not but I recommend them for cloning. I've had really good results with them.

On another note, I made myself some chili dogs for lunch


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

those plugs are from cheap hydroponics

















 No Hole Rooter Cubes - 55pk 
*List Price: $16.00

Our Price: $10.00 *
_*
Savings: $6.00*_






These plugs are essentially identical to the Rapid Rooter plugs made by GH with the exception that they have *NO HOLE*.

An overwhelming amount of growers prefer rooter cubes with without the hole so that they are free to make whichever size opening they'd like. So here they are! Same great rooter material minus the hole.

55pk

http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/category-s/1839.htm


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey, quick question, someone recommended a rooting plug for cloning, I think it was @oldman60
> 
> What kind was it again? I think it was the kind without a pre-made hole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome cof ! You're always on it.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

duchie

my brother has had poor results from smoking for his headaches until recently when he tried some extrema. it works and he has requested more. also, he had discontinued his acupuncture.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Awesome cof ! You're always on it.


I try to find the cheapest, most reliable source.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

That's good to know. I get headaches frequently and find that many strains don't help much. I have found a few though and wish I had them around still. I never intended to get rid of them but shiz happens and I don;t have them anymore.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

I buy my plugs locally but I do pay more than $10/bag. He always gives some sort of a discount and I've never gone in and bought only those so I don;t really know what I pay for them.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

I've always been really reluctant to smoke when I have a migraine come on. The only thing I have in mind is popping some meds and getting to a dark room to get to sleep while I still can. Sometimes when I do that I'm able to ward it off after a few hours of shut eye. One thing guaranteed, whether I get the headache or not, is the hangover that follows. I call it that because that's just what it feels like. That's when I smoke. I think I have some Extrema crosses I could try.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

he has had the same thoughts as you and only recently tried the extrema.
if those crosses are extrema/heri look for the lanky gene....it's extrema with a kick.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

Some Extrema in the arsenal sounds like a good idea. If it works like he says, I'd want to keep a mother of it around for the long haul.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn dez, I'm starving right now and you have to post pics of the nicest looking chili dogs. mmmmmm.... kitchen bound...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad I could help, lol

Grilled up a couple dogs, warmed up some chili and BAM, yummy lunch. I just wish I had some fries to go with them. that would have been really good.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

I had to go get subway. trying to make the healthy choice instead of that bomb ass mexican place down the street... LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

awesome deal on those root cubes! gotta bookmark that real quick like...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 16, 2014)

I should have eaten better but it's all good. I'll eat a sandwich or something tomorrow  .


Damn I need some work. Been getting the strangest calls from my free advertising this week so far. Weird people with weird requests.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks @BobBitchen ! Just picked up a pack of 20. It's been at least 10 years since I've used rock wool type stuff for cloning. I'm hoping these plugs can get me some rooted cuts because I'm at my wits end. Lost 19 cuts in the bubble cloner in 4 weeks. Just took the last 3 cuts off the mother plant so I have 9 in the cloner again if I loose these I'm throwing it away ugh, so stressed right now


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

what are your specialties Dez?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey, quick question, someone recommended a rooting plug for cloning, I think it was @oldman60
> 
> What kind was it again? I think it was the kind without a pre-made hole.
> 
> ...


Not me bro, I don't clone YET. But I saw some plugs that are cut sponges, I think
for a clone machine I'll look again.
@jigfresh, congrats! have a great time.
@duchieman, thanks man. This is why 6'ers are great!
@jimmer, sorry to hear about your GF. My wife had electroshock 3 times
for manic depression and anxiety.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

I see cof got your ans.,cool.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like I have a few Extrema/Heri's left but only one looks viable. I also have another package labeled. CBH or EXT. lol not quite sure.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn guys I still have to figure out what to cook for supper!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn g took it to the next level 

For clones, I have found actually making the cut submerged in solution and letting them soak works really well.

That was once I started having trouble with rott.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

This may sound somewhat blasphemous, but Amsterdam isn't all about the weed. Don't ya know?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

I got tire walking around and ran across these guys where I decided to plant my butt on the road, film these guys and let the world go on around me.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

@jimmer6577 Hey man, I'm trying to find your post you put up with a photo of your dog and wondering what's this about a class and a photo comp, or something like that?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> This may sound somewhat blasphemous, but Amsterdam isn't all about the weed. Don't ya know?
> 
> View attachment 3255040


...they have a red light district, too....where you can window shop.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

The Birds Redux

Hitchcock would be proud...






Looks like the only "pests" I have to contend with will be of the feathered variety...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh!
The last two Berry Bubble plants are female.
So that was 11 females and 3 males of the Berry Bubble.


And all ladies are starting to throw good pistils (hence the avian assault).


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh yes. And those ones come in all shapes, sizes and varieties. What other men like can be quite something, that's for sure.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool blues song...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2014)

Right on doobs! Last batch of berry bubble I popped had like 13 fem and 3 males, so that's cool.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nothing like taking a dab and watching Futurama with the kids...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> @jimmer6577 Hey man, I'm trying to find your post you put up with a photo of your dog and wondering what's this about a class and a photo comp, or something like that?


I'm going back to school for an A.A.S. in solar technologies and HVAC/R and for an elective I'm taking a photo class. I really enjoy taking pictures and art in general, so figured I'll never have the chance again to learn the right way to do it. Then after seeing the pictures the 600 throws up really made me want to take advantage of the situation. The school even supplies the camera for the non-major course but you can only use it during class, so I traded some dog for a Nikon D3100 with extra battery, tripod, and case. It's the third week of class and we have to turn a picture in using line composition without using flash. So, that was my first picture using aperture and shutter speed for a picture in my living room with just a T.V. and a 60 watt bulb in a lamp on. My goal was to capture my dog sleeping with her eye lid wide open and use the lines of the couch and blanket to draw you to it. I really enjoy the pictures you have been posting, and my goal is to be able to come close in quality. And the rest of the 600. Thanks for asking.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2014)

I really need to get a new camera....


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

Very cool. I shot a Rebel for a couple of years, not long before I started hanging out here. I just bought my 5DII right before heading to Amsterdam and in January after I got back I started a 2 year photography program at my College. I just wrapped in up in April. Happy to help you if you like. I'll send you a link to check out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Looks like I have a few Extrema/Heri's left but only one looks viable. I all have another package labeled. CBH or EXT. lol not quite sure.


Those are the ones i am poping when the led garden finishes. It will be exst x heri and banana wonder x heri.. i was a photographer for along time man. When i lived in GA. You have some great shots there man. Got me wanting to pull some dvd negs out and play with some pics.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - What happened at the end of your video? Cat attack?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

@jimmer, Frost forecast this week bud time to get the plastic out.
NY has had the worst damn summer this year, no moderate temps
at all. Way to early for this crap.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn guys that sucks! I will be in shorts most all winter here.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 16, 2014)

about cloning.

I don't buy plugs at all anymore and have about 95% success with just putting cuts straight into a moist cup of phd coco. I do not spray or put domes on because I also had a bout with damping off and this solved my problems.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Those are the ones i am poping when the led garden finishes. It will be exst x heri and banana wonder x heri.. i was a photographer for along time man. When i lived in GA. You have some great shots there man. Got me wanting to pull some dvd negs out and play with some pics.


Yeah! Do it!! 

It's been cold nights here too. Had to fire up the furnace. I think that's why I'm having trouble keeping seedlings going.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn guys that sucks! I will be in shorts most all winter here.


That's it doc rub it in. I fired up the pellet stove the other night, the wife
was bitchen.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> about cloning.
> 
> I don't buy plugs at all anymore and have about 95% success with just putting cuts straight into a moist cup of phd coco. I do not spray or put domes on because I also had a bout with damping off and this solved my problems.


Have you ever tried water cloning? Works very well no need for gels/powders or solutions. Most people don't know the key to success with cloning. The key is very low light on clones. Daylight from outside or a small watt cfl at least 20" away. If there's too much light on clones they will try to synthesize and once they do that, they need food to live and most don't feed clones so they will eat themselves to live. Very low light and they will stay green. Mrs is mad with mee now cus I have two clones sitting in a cup of water in the kitchen lol. It sits by the window where some sun shines in but the blinds are closed so its very light and then its lit by small cfl we have that stay on for light. They will root in 2-3 and will be green. Peace


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> @jimmer, Frost forecast this week bud time to get the plastic out.
> NY has had the worst damn summer this year, no moderate temps
> at all. Way to early for this crap.


I had to cover 2 nights ago to be safe. It's going to be worse thur. night. I only have 1 out that I care about and at this rate I might just cover it every night due to the fact It's not getting warm enough to dry it off from the dew. Thats a hell of a problem to have in the mid. of Sept. The funny thing is if I drive down the hill to the lake it's 5-10 degrees warmer because the are so big and the laws of physics. This is why this part of the finger lakes are popular for their ice wines and actually what allows the grapes in general to thrive in ny.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you ever tried water cloning? Works very well no need for gels/powders or solutions. Most people don't know the key to success with cloning. The key is very low light on clones. Daylight from outside or a small watt cfl at least 20" away. If there's too much light on clones they will try to synthesize and once they do that, they need food to live and most don't feed clones so they will eat themselves to live. Very low light and they will stay green. Mrs is mad with mee now cus I have two clones sitting in a cup of water in the kitchen lol. It sits by the window where some sun shines in but the blinds are closed so its very light and then its lit by small cfl we have that stay on for light. They will root in 2-3 and will be green. Peace


Truth....My mother, and her mother and so on, have been rooting plants like this for a long time. We so over complicate this craft sometimes, me thinks.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn guys that sucks! I will be in shorts most all winter here.


And i'll be in my shed with my shades wishing I was somewhere warmer. Until you shovel through a foot of snow to open a shed door to find a room full of green and as sunny and warm as cali you haven't felt........who am I kidding, give me shorts weather in December with the nature I have now, and you have my heaven!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

To add...you can try steeping some tips from a willow tree for stimulating hormones. Here's one of the first Google hits I got.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> To add...you can try steeping some tips from a willow tree for stimulating hormones. Here's one of the first Google hits I got.


I've heard about that before but never tried it. I'm sure that helps very much


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Truth....My mother, and her mother and so on, have been rooting plants like this for a long time. We so over complicate this craft sometimes, me thinks.


My mom also. If I'm not mistaken. MR. West mentioned something about this when I first started following this thread. To this day my mom always has some plant in a cup she's trying to root. Thats as much to do with cloning I'm going to contribute. I'm cloning in a week or two and have had bad luck, and don't want to jinx my self again.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's a picture of the end results of the dog and anxiety! I'm afraid to get the bowl and lighter, never wake a sleeping gf/wife.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DoobieBrother - What happened at the end of your video? Cat attack?


That was a hypersonic vocal attack from the Doobster to ward off the birds.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

not without looking for a sleepless night.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
LOOK AT MY BALLS!!!!!!!!






(Hey, Shenaniganz...)

Berry Bubble males.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nothing says you can't practice rooting on males. Toss some in a glass, put them in a comfy spot with daylight and see what happens.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I had to cover 2 nights ago to be safe. It's going to be worse thur. night. I only have 1 out that I care about and at this rate I might just cover it every night due to the fact It's not getting warm enough to dry it off from the dew. Thats a hell of a problem to have in the mid. of Sept. The funny thing is if I drive down the hill to the lake it's 5-10 degrees warmer because the are so big and the laws of physics. This is why this part of the finger lakes are popular for their ice wines and actually what allows the grapes in general to thrive in ny.


Thurs. might be a killing frost they say. Global warming?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey.......
> .
> .Your balls are all green.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

Mmmm, yes, much like my crothchal-region doppelganger: The Incredible Hulk...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

Taxonomists have named it: Crotchasaurus Rex.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

if you have 1 large, green ball in each hand what do you have? Total control of the Jolly Green Giant.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2014)

Kids in bed, got my workstation ready for some Letterman....

 

Night 6!!! Dabbing some GDP


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Taxonomists have named it: Crotchasaurus Rex.


Crotch lizard king.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Kids in bed, got my workstation ready for some Letterman....
> 
> View attachment 3255321
> 
> Night 6!!! Dabbing some GDP


That one is a double like!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

I saw some inexpensive bubble bags on ebay are they worth buying?
I'm tired of making butter and I just have too much trim this grow.
And is there any difficulty making bubble hash? it sounds pretty straight
forward. What mesh size should I look for?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2014)

I like the 5 bag, 5 gallon all mesh set that goes from 220 to 37 microns. Most of them use a 25 micron, which I find too restrictive, ie, it clogs easily.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thurs. might be a killing frost they say. Global warming?


My thoughts exactly. This year we broke just about every low possible, winter and summer. I LOVE NY, imagine the man that got rich of this sarcastic statement. This lovely state paid him millions, when they should have been taking care of people like you. My kids grandpa worked for the state forestry department from 18-65 and after being retired for 5 years they cut his retirement check. We do have some of the most beautiful unknown places in the US. I love the drive on highway 10 between 17 and 86 in the watershed for NYC. If I'm not wrong thats not far from your neck of the woods, and Alpha probably knows it too.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 16, 2014)

One last thing then I'm done. Dobbie, your girls are looking ever so sweet. I love the bird video. I've been growing outside for years and have yet to be blessed with such a sight.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 16, 2014)

Cannabis Cup 25. 2012


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 16, 2014)

The first time I cloned was in cups of water and always had a decent amount root, I've never tried the coco before. I was rooting all of my spider plants in cups of water all year, I put 3 clones in water the other day, all 3 stem rot  nothing is working atm I still don't get it. But I bought some root riot plugs, so if my mother plants start producing some new tops in the near future I'll give that shot. Also just bought a Aero cloner manifold on eBay. I used to use ez cloner a lot so hopefully one of these methods work  

I ran my other bubble cloner through the dishwasher again and then bleached it, cut new air lines for the air stones , fresh new ro water and added the clear rez solution. Re cut the stems. I dunno  I may have to just buy some clones from the dispensary, they have like 20 strains now but I really wanted these strains I bought as seeds, I can get clones up the wazoo, but it's only what they have available grrrr


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My thoughts exactly. This year we broke just about every low possible, winter and summer. I LOVE NY, imagine the man that got rich of this sarcastic statement. This lovely state paid him millions, when they should have been taking care of people like you. My kids grandpa worked for the state forestry department from 18-65 and after being retired for 5 years they cut his retirement check. We do have some of the most beautiful unknown places in the US. I love the drive on highway 10 between 17 and 86 in the watershed for NYC. If I'm not wrong thats not far from your neck of the woods, and Alpha probably knows it too.


Just down the road, I fish at Pepacton Res. for browns it's about 11/2 hrs.
I was 4 years short of my 30 and my spine blew up so they gave me the grand total
of 14% in stead of 60% of my salary, and I'm supposed to live on it!
You don't know how many of those f'in logos I've had to print! every one hurt.
I love NY my ass!!!
One of my favorite spots to go is down the east branch of the Delaware River
on rt.30 nice country. Last year I took my nephew from MD. up through the high
peaks, he fell in love with it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I like the 5 bag, 5 gallon all mesh set that goes from 220 to 37 microns. Most of them use a 25 micron, which I find too restrictive, ie, it clogs easily.
> 
> 
> cof


Once again, Thank you!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone had any of these strains and which would be the top choices? I may have to bite the bullet and buy clones so I don't run out of meds and this is what available at the moment, I've only had a couple of them


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 16, 2014)

Blue Dream, Platinum OG, and Blueberry Kush, Vanilla Kush (awesome taste, and potent) are all good meds.
Lots of good ones on those lists, though.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm an old schooler but I think you guys figured that out by now but here's my favs.
Skunk 1 - Sativa x Indica
Jack Herer - Sativa
White Widow - Indica
Blue Dream - medicinal
OG - strains are subjective, too many pheno's
Sensi Star - Indica x Sativa


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2014)

I have used willow many a times over the years. The tea is great also for watering new clones as well. Lots of auxins in the tea. And for rooting IBA - indolebutyric acid and salycilic acid. Best to use the new hairy growth tips on the branches.

And I have a tomato cut at this moment sitting in a cup of water with roots galore! Saying that. I just scrapped all my MJ clones due to larvae in the cubes.....ffs. Maybe back to the basics for me. We have lots of Willow trees and it's always fun getting watched by a curious passer by as you pull branches off them


----------



## budolskie (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I found the cause of the couple pips.i have found.... 

Was that og larry throwing out nanners but there is no pips in that when chopped for wax will go through it propaly when dry..... 
Havnt found any more pips either and with me having everything out and back in can't find the 2 I noticed the pips in so can't be that bad couple pics day 52
Dog
Extrema 

Hps side that might come down this weekend 

Mh side I gona leave longer and the couple new ones in 2 been in 9 days and 1 just yesterday


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I saw some inexpensive bubble bags on ebay are they worth buying?
> I'm tired of making butter and I just have too much trim this grow.
> And is there any difficulty making bubble hash? it sounds pretty straight
> forward. What mesh size should I look for?


I have one of the gro1 cheap sets that while you can get ok bubble from it its a nothing I would recomend. I would say you are better off buying (if you can find) a nicer name brand 3 bag set or just get a cheap work bag 220 mesh because that's not important. quality bag i would get for the 90 and 73 micron and a 45 if you like. I personally would rather blast it but thats more so because of ease. I was amazed how much work goes into processing one plant in bags so hats off to you guys that do it on the regular.


akhiymjames said:


> Have you ever tried water cloning? Works very well no need for gels/powders or solutions. Most people don't know the key to success with cloning. The key is very low light on clones. Daylight from outside or a small watt cfl at least 20" away. If there's too much light on clones they will try to synthesize and once they do that, they need food to live and most don't feed clones so they will eat themselves to live. Very low light and they will stay green. Mrs is mad with mee now cus I have two clones sitting in a cup of water in the kitchen lol. It sits by the window where some sun shines in but the blinds are closed so its very light and then its lit by small cfl we have that stay on for light. They will root in 2-3 and will be green. Peace


I have I guess accidentally tried it by forgetting about a cup of shoots before. But I never have intentionally though it made for a healthy cutting.

One day I wanna try the tech. where you wrap a little soil around a shoot after scarring and root it right on the plant.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2014)

Glad you got to the bottom of it, Bud. Funny how the Dog is always the first to get blamed, lol. I guess if you got the rep, you get the rap.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thurs. might be a killing frost they say. Global warming?


cold as a witch's tit here


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2014)

Record highs in So Cal, with a mini hurricane to boot. Global Climate Change?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I have one of the gro1 cheap sets that while you can get ok bubble from it its a nothing I would recomend. I would say you are better off buying (if you can find) a nicer name brand 3 bag set or just get a cheap work bag 220 mesh because that's not important. quality bag i would get for the 90 and 73 micron and a 45 if you like. I personally would rather blast it but thats more so because of ease. I was amazed how much work goes into processing one plant in bags so hats off to you guys that do it on the regular.
> 
> I have I guess accidentally tried it by forgetting about a cup of shoots before. But I never have intentionally though it made for a healthy cutting.
> 
> One day I wanna try the tech. where you wrap a little soil around a shoot after scarring and root it right on the plant.


Yea that's another successful way of cloning. It's called air layering. Good way to clone a plant off a mother while it's still attached to the mother. You can take big cutting this way and don't have to worry about the cutting dying because it's still receiving food from being attached to the mother. 

With this method tho you need gel/powder or rooting solution to help it root tho. With water cloning you take the cutting stick it in the water and that's that. It may take a lil longer than using rooting hormones or cloner systems but it's very simple and if planned right could give you clones at the time you need them. Only thing is when transplanting the cutting the medium must be saturated with water as that's what the roots have been living in.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> The first time I cloned was in cups of water and always had a decent amount root, I've never tried the coco before. I was rooting all of my spider plants in cups of water all year, I put 3 clones in water the other day, all 3 stem rot  nothing is working atm I still don't get it. But I bought some root riot plugs, so if my mother plants start producing some new tops in the near future I'll give that shot. Also just bought a Aero cloner manifold on eBay. I used to use ez cloner a lot so hopefully one of these methods work
> 
> I ran my other bubble cloner through the dishwasher again and then bleached it, cut new air lines for the air stones , fresh new ro water and added the clear rez solution. Re cut the stems. I dunno  I may have to just buy some clones from the dispensary, they have like 20 strains now but I really wanted these strains I bought as seeds, I can get clones up the wazoo, but it's only what they have available grrrr


Alpha did you run your air stones in a chlorine solution? if not I would
could be your source of contamination.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 17, 2014)

Found a really good Dinafem Cr Cheese pheno. She's a Keeper with a capital K!  , Here's one of the clones about to go into a 17gal. Largest container i have ever used, She will eat up most of one of my 600's. Been running bpn full farmer line. Best organic base i have found so far.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> what are your specialties Dez?


I have become very good with drywall work out of necessity. 
I am a finish carpenter though so trim, doors, windows, etc.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> Found a really good Dinafem Cr Cheese pheno. She's a Keeper with a capital K!  , Here's one of the clones about to go into a 17gal. Largest container i have ever used, She will eat up most of one of my 600's. Been running bpn full farmer line. Best organic base i have found so far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255526


That girl will be a monster  if you have height restrictions you better start tying her down. What gal you transplant from?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have become very good with drywall work out of necessity.
> I am a finish carpenter though so trim, doors, windows, etc.



I'll keep my ear to the ground for u man


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is some out door I've been working on.

Dog. Ahead of the rest in the race to the end:
 

Here are the engineers dream Spears. Grows better outside than in IMO
 

This is the deep psychosis
 
These two are ak47 I put out a few weeks ago or so.
 
 

Here is the xxx og. She is looking good and happy now. Fully recovered from the trauma...lol
 
All of them in the ghetto green house.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

Someone seems to have shat all over my bowl, guess I'll just have to clean it up....


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice garden SG. I have two Deep Psychosis that just broke ground this morning. Waiting for two more, among others. That Dog is frosty!

Good day 600. It's sunny and comfy here today. Think I should get out for a bit. I don't think giggles is going anywhere though, after smoking that shat.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> That girl will be a monster  if you have height restrictions you better start tying her down. What gal you transplant from?


She was in a 5gal. . She's going straight into flower also. That pheno blows up under 12/12.. Will continue to top and super crop for the next 10 days. then ill let her run free. Thx for the love guys. Ill post another pic of her half way through flower.Stay green and healthy riu.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's my BBCC reveg from grow I harvested back in July

BML SPYDR 600 (actual ~ 333w led, said to be 600 equivalent)

First pic is from 8/9 when first placed under S600 8/09, and current under

Hope to see you sub to my Mini-Me thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2014)

So my boss was telling me he picked up a real bargain online the other day, some nice new digital scales only £4 

They arrived 
 
He's going to weigh fat sacks out haha


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks SG! I'm looking for some small shiz to get me through the next couple of weeks. Trim install, window or door install/replacement, wall repair, etc. Then I should be focusing on my new gig and contracting will take a back seat.

Your outdoor is looking really good, btw.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> She was in a 5gal. . She's going straight into flower also. That pheno blows up under 12/12.. Will continue to top and super crop for the next 10 days. then ill let her run free. Thx for the love guys. Ill post another pic of her half way through flower.Stay green and healthy riu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255599


Yea you know some of the strains stretch like crazy lol. How long you her for? She's gonna have monster buds make sure you post pix of her when she's finished


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> That's it doc rub it in. I fired up the pellet stove the other night, the wife
> was bitchen.


95 degrees yesterday, low of 62


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Nice garden SG. I have two Deep Psychosis that just broke ground this morning. Waiting for two more, among others. That Dog is frosty!
> 
> Good day 600. It's sunny and comfy here today. Think I should get out for a bit. I don't think giggles is going anywhere though, after smoking that shat.


Haha actually I went and did A LOT! That was Durban poison x grape stomper so I felt like running a marathon haha

The indicas are kept for night time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

I did, they were even brand new air stones  I did wake up this morning to see one has a tiny root popping out though! I only need 5 more to root and I'll be happy, but we'll see, I don't have much hope for them, but in a last effort to save them I cleaned the stems the best I could, even if they didn't look like they had any slime on them, ran the cloner through the sanitize setting in the dishwasher again, fresh water, and now I'm adding chlorine everyday for maintenance. Someone mentioned that the nutes always causes their cloner to slime , I did add rapid root and calmag, so this time just a little bit of calmag and I didn't add the rapid root solution. I figure tap water had calmag in it so it should be OK @oldman60


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've always just used straight tap water Phd to 5.6 in my aero cloner and had great results. 

But I've never really had problems cloning either....


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks SG! I'm looking for some small shiz to get me through the next couple of weeks. Trim install, window or door install/replacement, wall repair, etc. Then I should be focusing on my new gig and contracting will take a back seat.
> 
> Your outdoor is looking really good, btw.


I have a friend who is a retired engineer who is a pretty good handyman and he started a business called "Honey Do", which are the odd jobs that the homeowner can't or won't do....and he stays booked.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've always just used straight tap water Phd to 5.6 in my aero cloner and had great results.
> 
> But I've never really had problems cloning either....


Same here giggles, but now my tap water is 8ph and near 300ppm  I've never used ro before now and the only thing I know about ro is to add calmag, it's so brutal cloning for so long without a problem then out of no where nothing works, all I need is 6 clones and it's proving to be impossible now lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

This is the last bit of hope I have in my cloning ability at the moment lol. At least it's something


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Same here giggles, but now my tap water is 8ph and near 300ppm  I've never used ro before now and the only thing I know about ro is to add calmag, it's so brutal cloning for so long without a problem then out of no where nothing works, all I need is 6 clones and it's proving to be impossible now lol


I can't remember are you growing in soil or hydro?

Try this is your cloner. Ph down with your 8 water to 5.6-5.8. Try to keep your ppm below 800 if possible. Honestly I never watch ppm but hey if you're into that. Throw in a dash of super thrive and a dash of willow extract. 

When taking cuts I take a bout 10 at a time and place them in a bottle of water, then I let them sit and take 10 more into another bottle and once that's done I go back to the first 10 and take them out and cut them at a 45 and then place them into a solution. Which is just an organic rooting tea. Then once I've done that I give one last final cut and place into the medium.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

I do hydro for vegging and flowering and my mothers I keep in soil. I'll try to use the tap water again, and the willow I've been hearing about quite a bit over the years but haven't tried it but would like to, I just think my tap water is starting to go bad because over the last few months when I water my plants even after I ph it, my plants were acting funny, then I started watering with spring water and they perked up :/ I'd like to use the tap water because it would be so much easier but I think there's something in it causing problems but I'm not sure what


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 17, 2014)

Some frijoles!
Sent via the Frijole Faerie down south a ways:


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend who is a retired engineer who is a pretty good handyman and he started a business called "Honey Do", which are the odd jobs that the homeowner can't or won't do....and he stays booked.
> 
> 
> cof


Handyman companies are a dime a dozen here. I advertise for general contractor type work as well as handyman work. I can't afford to pay for any advertising right now so I take advantage of whatever is free. It's just not producing enough to pay the bills right now. I'm just trying to stay positive and keep forging ahead each day. Hopefully something will break loose soon, I'm tired of being broke.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice looking beans you have there Doob!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, Dez 
They are some that dababydroman is working on.
The last batch of his stuff I grew out was fire, so looking forward to seeing what's up with the new ones


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> 95 degrees yesterday, low of 62


Thanks hippy, I love you to.
Tomorrow night we get a killing frost! going to be a great winter I wish I skied.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've always just used straight tap water Phd to 5.6 in my aero cloner and had great results.
> 
> But I've never really had problems cloning either....





AlphaPhase said:


> Same here giggles, but now my tap water is 8ph and near 300ppm  I've never used ro before now and the only thing I know about ro is to add calmag, it's so brutal cloning for so long without a problem then out of no where nothing works, all I need is 6 clones and it's proving to be impossible now lol


Alpa, Im also an aero user 100% success with non PH'ed tap water
mine runs 8.5+ with 560+ ppm
no hormones,or nutes
just cut & plug
this is the one I use, cheap ($70) but effective..

 

http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NBTXWY/ref=sr_1_2?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1410983561&sr=1-2&keywords=aero+cloner

good luck


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some frijoles!
> Sent via the Frijole Faerie down south a ways:
> 
> View attachment 3255751


Nice little fatties doob, good luck!
@dez find the local AARP and word of mouth to them it might help.
Us older citizens always need work done.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance @BobBitchen I just changed out the water with fresh 80 degree tap water and added some clear rez. I think what I'll do is change out the water daily from here on out and see if that helps. I know the best wager temp is 80s for rooting but that's also the temps bad stuff grows in, go figure lol. But if I change out the water everyday and add extra chlorine I don't think it will have a chance to grow (I hope) I really need these babies to pull through, if this fails I'll probably go back to an Aero cloner too, right now I'm using a bubble cloner, but I always had great luck with the aero. I have a wager pump already and I just found a Aero pvc manifold on eBay for $20 so I might build a little 5 gallon Aero bucket for the future. Once I get something flowering I'll have time to experiment a little more


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2014)

"You're The Law That I Want".


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish we had that option.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I wish we had that option.
> 
> 
> cof


That's a double like!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's some phone pics from last night right before the light came on.
  
I rearranged my veg space and got the plants on the floor so I now have room for growth. I had to lower the lights and they're still kind of high right now. I want to see how much stretch I get with them this high and will go from there.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2014)

Me too, but if things keep going the way they're going, we will be looking at full legalization after our next federal election in November, 2015, and this guy's gonna do it. 

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/23/justin-trudeau-says-canada-should-draw-on-best-practices-from-marijuana-legalization-in-colorado-washington/


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just on the news tonight: NY sen. from downstate is going to introduce a bill
in Jan. for rec. use. We will see what happens.
KEEP OUR FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Here's some phone pics from last night right before the light came on.
> View attachment 3255828 View attachment 3255829 View attachment 3255830
> I rearranged my veg space and got the plants on the floor so I now have room for growth. I had to lower the lights and they're still kind of high right now. I want to see how much stretch I get with them this high and will go from there.
> View attachment 3255831 View attachment 3255832


Nice looking plants dez.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2014)

Philly just decriminalized under an oz. And smoking in public. Fines and no record. Still a ways to go but it's something.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

@oldman60 - Thank you!

EDIT: I found this in my room just now and am not sure how it got in there or what to do about it, if anything.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd leave that bad boy dez! Those are good bugs! If you get aphids they will eat the shit out of them for ya


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

They creep me out.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2014)

it's a praying mantis and is harmless to people, but eats bugs. You can safely pick it up by the spine.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

You can also buy praying mantis pods to release them into your garden


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

I used a cup and paper and I put him outside. Maybe he'll eat whatever is eating my rose bushes, lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I used a cup and paper and I put him outside. Maybe he'll eat whatever is eating my rose bushes, lol.


Shit I would've left him there, he's the one bug that I don't mind seeing in the garden. That or lady bugs, both good but that guy would of ate the shit out of things and not your plants


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2014)

Haha... too funny dez. Cute little buddy.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hard to tell I think it's time for new glasses, ran my screen up to 300% and still can't tell.
If it doesn't eat you leave it.
My wife damn near shit when I came home with 500 ladybugs one year to deal with some
aphids that somehow got in the basement.
I always put a half dozen red worms in my each of my pots they help oxygenate the soil.

Mantis are great bugs!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

Red worms are the shit, that's the EWC that I used, Red Wigglers, the girls love it 

Of course I want to get my own worm bin again, maybe I'll make a cheap knock up one out of a tote....

So who's ready to see some updates from me?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Red worms are the shit, that's the EWC that I used, Red Wigglers, the girls love it
> 
> Of course I want to get my own worm bin again, maybe I'll make a cheap knock up one out of a tote....
> 
> So who's ready to see some updates from me?


Always ready.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Red worms are the shit, that's the EWC that I used, Red Wigglers, the girls love it
> 
> Of course I want to get my own worm bin again, maybe I'll make a cheap knock up one out of a tote....
> 
> So who's ready to see some updates from me?


Great trout bait to!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't wait to grow organic outdoor next year, I'm so bummed I couldn't this year but I'll be prepared next spring 


Can't wait to get me some ewc and some doo do in the mix and make some teas


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

Does any one know how to change the title in a grow journal? Is it possible?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2014)

Love EWC's! They are soooo packed with wonderful life. I was just thinking today that I should grab a tub of Red Wigglers and start my composter again. I still have a fair sized bag a casting left to do me until they can make me more. Here's my homemade bin giggles.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheddar grilled onion burgers mmm


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

Forest fire in Sacramento at the wild life refuge, such a bummer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

was driving by earlier and the parks entrance sign was all burned up, looked pretty bad, glad we don't get them in my neighborhood 


AlphaPhase said:


> Forest fire in Sacramento at the wild life refuge, such a bummer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2014)

Damn guys take a day off the 600 and you have a book to read Dman i use the willow water and it gives me my best results. Alright thats all i got to off to read a few pages


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 17, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> was driving by earlier and the parks entrance sign was all burned up, looked pretty bad, glad we don't get them in my neighborhood


Is that off I5 ?


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You can also buy praying mantis pods to release them into your garden


Yup....and when they are done eating all the bugs,the weak is next...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah coming back North from Sacramento 


hippy132 said:


> Is that off I5 ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I used a cup and paper and I put him outside. Maybe he'll eat whatever is eating my rose bushes, lol.


My damn dog dug up my Don Joan and was laying in the pot. I put it back we will see.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yup....and when they are done eating all the bugs,the weak is next...
> View attachment 3256083


That was her mate! _ post coitus munchies. 
_


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My damn dog dug up my Don Joan and was laying in the pot. I put it back we will see.


Sorry to hear that doc. Throw some tea on her if you have any.
My local hydro store will give a gallon to each customer. Pretty cool!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yup....and when they are done eating all the bugs,the weak is next...
> View attachment 3256083


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 17, 2014)

Hopefully it comes back, Dr. D. 

Man, I am really high right now, lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

That sucks Dr d. My cat used to poop in my soil grows. Talk about organic


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Hopefully it comes back, Dr. D.
> 
> Man, I am really high right now, lol.


I'm beyond high, I don't even know what to call it now...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol @giggles26


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm beyond high, I don't even know what to call it now...
> 
> View attachment 3256122


An elevated sense of immobility.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2014)

Morning trixsters, another sunny day in September....shorts and flip flops, off to the swimming pool with the Yin for lessons


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2014)

Alpha, you can ask a mod in the section your thread is in to change it for you. Ask nicely and they might do it for you.

Have fun D.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just came up from the garden of earthly delights all the baby's are pointing at the 4 suns
of planet Canna Majoris, all is well.
Up here on our ice world we hear from friends that are going swimming among other things
and we are happy for them. I think this is going to be a long, long season of repressed solar
convection, however it's 80f and sunny on Canna Majoris all the time.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Good morning sixers i put two weeks notice in yesterday, and took today and tomorrow off to find a job. I was not having any luck with it because i do 10 hour days and been working fridays too. That didn't leave any time to look, so now i have to. Hope everyone has a great day! I am off to the first two shops i want to be at, and if no luck i will go to who ever will pay the most i guess.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 18, 2014)

Good luck Doc!
I found some day work with a friend for today so I'm pretty happy right now. I just hope he's got enough to keep me busy for a few days. I hate hunting for work.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good morning sixers i put two weeks notice in yesterday, and took today and tomorrow off to find a job. I was not having any luck with it because i do 10 hour days and been working fridays too. That didn't leave any time to look, so now i have to. Hope everyone has a great day! I am off to the first two shops i want to be at, and if no luck i will go to who ever will pay the most i guess.


Good luck Doc!
Best vibs at you.


----------



## Stompromper (Sep 18, 2014)

Here's a little bit of current 600 X2 goodness.. pineapple express, Mikado X trinity og, Space haze and Chernobyl


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2014)

Fire......nice line up.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've gotta do some finishing up today on the room and drop some auto's woot woot haha and then I can show you guy's some updates tonight!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well i talked to the artisan shop again and hopefully will get a call today the other shop i would like to be at is out today probably on an install, so it will be lunch before i can get a number and call them. Found out it is the shop i can hear from my house when i am off. That would rock i could walk to it, and they are one of the two best shops in this area. The other is the artisan shop


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've gotta do some finishing up today on the room and drop some auto's woot woot haha and then I can show you guy's some updates tonight!!!


You can always do throwback Thursday..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well got my call back, and got the bosses number. I called and left a message, and when he gets out of his meeting he is going to set some thing up found out that there land line has not wanted to call my number is way i have not heard back. The receptionist had to call me back from here cell.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 18, 2014)

Fingers & toes are crossed, Doc!
And a bong hit of Kandy Kush for good luck...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Crankin' out positive thoughts to you Doc.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed for Doc. Good luck!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 18, 2014)

Best of luck to you doc!!!

@genuity I'll see what I can find


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys i got the number i needed and two other high end shops. I should have a job tomorrow with out any trouble. When i moved down here i got three jobs in three days, and one of my buddy's coworkers had a guy staying with him for three months with out finding one. I have great work history plus i interview well. I just get high first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

GL Doc!

oh bejeebus i've just chopped some chillis and gone for a p!ss. i'm on fire ffs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I wish i hadn't been forced to move and i woukd have a camera body and could look for work in that field again. I would love that, but with a new job and the grow back in order i sould have one by December when i come out west


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> GL Doc!
> 
> oh bejeebus i just chopped some chillis and gone for a p!ss. i'm on fire ffs


Been there done that and i am so sorry for you. Would be nice to do to my old landlord though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

hahah my own fault man, i'm still laughing at myself..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I wasnt laughing went i did it. I had cut up some B.M.F'ers and i was hurting.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Did the same damn thing with some Scotch Bonnets, burned like a bitch!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks guys i got the number i needed and two other high end shops. I should have a job tomorrow with out any trouble. When i moved down here i got three jobs in three days, and one of my buddy's coworkers had a guy staying with him for three months with out finding one. I have great work history plus i interview well. I just get high first


Never got a job or worked a day without being high. Always worked for me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea i run some very dangerous equipment and i still have all my fingers, so it has worked for me so far.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i run some very dangerous equipment and i still have all my fingers, so it has worked for me so far.


Me to , from high speed printing presses, rebuilding film processors, running forklifts
and even delivering and setting up o2 tanks for respiratory therapy.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey Doc, a while back someone shared some photos they've done. One with a horse in sunset. Was that you? Sorry bout my bad memory if it was.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea that one with the horses won me a national contest i was going to chime in the other day but i have been hitting the bed early the past couple days. I had a Canon rebel g when i lived in Germany and did my school then switched to Nikon when i went digital. I still have all my stuff, but my body quit wrighting to the card during a wedding gig a few years back. Every time i think i am getting a new one something happens and i have to send my money elsewhere.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> GL Doc!
> 
> oh bejeebus i've just chopped some chillis and gone for a p!ss. i'm on fire ffs



My go to hot sauce 180,000 Scoville units  
used in recipe

then changed my contact lens without washing hands......ooops !!!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok, good. That's what I thought. Sorry about you camera body and that predicament. It's all I can do these days to keep from selling my camera gear. So far I've been holding off pretty good. It's fall portrait season up here and I'm hoping to capitalize on it some. Anyways, good luck again at snagging one of those jobs. Sounds like something you like doing. 

Don....fucking ouch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

Aye it was a school boy error! Can't imagine hot sauce in the eye like bob that musta knacked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

[QUOTE="BobBitchen, post: 10899304, member: 4929 my go to hot sauce 180,000 Scoville units View attachment 3256610
used in recipe

then changed my contact lens without washing hands......ooops !!!![/QUOTE]
I have heard about guys in Ranger school puttin tabasco in there eyes to stay awake


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2014)

seems you would have an awake Ranger that couldn't see $hit


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2014)

I wasn't to Rangerish, screaming like a lil girl & doing a "fuck im on fire dance"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I wasn't to Rangerish, screaming like a lil girl & doing a "fuck im on fire dance"


Haha


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2014)

imagine that....

High achievers! 10% of Americans admit to 'showing up to work high on marijuana'

A survey conducted for Mashable across all ages in the United States found that almost 10% of Americans admit to 'showing up to work high on marijuana.'

that means that 20% didn't tell the truth


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2014)

It always depended on the type of work I was doing. When I drove commercial transport I never touched it. Never even brought any with me. Just too much focus and attention needed to take a chance. But when I was a broadband cable technician, dealing directly with humans, I was perpetually high, and still outperformed many of the other techs.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 18, 2014)

Good luck Dr d


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 18, 2014)

Ahh! I did the same exact thing years ago when I was a pizza maker!! It was with this stuff called satans blood. One drop would have people begging for mercy. We called those wings 911 style. Good times lol


BobBitchen said:


> My go to hot sauce 180,000 Scoville units View attachment 3256610
> used in recipe
> 
> then changed my contact lens without washing hands......ooops !!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 18, 2014)

So I got some shit news. My landlord is selling this house. Sooooo I need to find a new house. Fml. I mean, I wanted to move to a bigger place, but not exactly right away, now I can't flower until I move. Ugh, maybe that's why my clones were being a pita to root. Clone esp


----------



## duchieman (Sep 18, 2014)

Know how you feel Alpha. After living at the same place for 5 years I gave my landlord a heads up (not notice) of about 4 months that we were planning to move. The next day he listed it and people were being scheduled to view the place. Talk about scrambling. We moved August of 2013 and it's only now that I'm able to get going again.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 18, 2014)

I know exactly how you guys feel.

Except I own and now I'm scrambling to but again in a med state. I think I'm going to run a few runs and build up the bank a lil bit to help with the move


----------



## Figgy (Sep 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> My go to hot sauce 180,000 Scoville units View attachment 3256610
> used in recipe
> 
> then changed my contact lens without washing hands......ooops !!!!


That Daves is some hot shit! Just a touch in some chili and it is lit up. Good stuff though.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dry Ice and old grow cuttings = 21 grams of kiefish, best $12 plus $1.85 for dry ice I ever spent. No, let me restate this, the best return on money since the day I bought my first LED lamps.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I like it but i eat hot sauce by the bottle. I got my bulb ordered today. I was going to do it last week, but fell asleep. The next day my wife remained me the 15 was my baby girls birthday, so i waited. I looked at some other bulbs, but when with the eye. I am going to take some light readings and see how much brighter it gets


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Dry ice and old grow cuttings = 21 grams of kiefish, best $12 plus $1.85 for dry ice I ever spent. No, let me restate this, the best return on money since the day I bought my first LED lamps.


Hell yea! I picked me a bottle of everclear an hour a go and oil soon to follow


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 18, 2014)

So here's a couple pics of my current grow using 2 600 watt hps. Skywalker about 4 weeks into flower


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2014)

Now that's how you walk in the door...with boutique of skywalker.


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 18, 2014)

After these ladies are done got some barney farm critical kushGoin in and some nirvana ak48. Can't wait to watch those ladies dance in the breeze! ? Make it rain!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice looking pheno too
Took some pics 
Cherry puff f2
 
Og13 x gdp
 
Fireballs f3
 
 
Honeybee #1


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2014)

My Fireballs are putting on weight..


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Damn computer's, here we go again; skywalker that's a double like!!!
Doc they are beautiful!!!
I'm getting some NL-5's going now their about 2 weeks old.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bob those fireballs are gorgeous and *STICKY!
*


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone got a link to dsts video for some errl?


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Look at thundercat's page he has a good method giggles


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2014)

it's under sqerl on youtube, but it wants to autocorrect to squirrel.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys!! Got bout 2 ozs of some good trim to process and I wanna do something new


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 18, 2014)

It's rough for sure, I got all the nicnacs boxed up, figure I'll get a head start on packing because I really hate moving. I'll do a little at a time I suppose. I hope I can find a place with a garage with a work shop so I don't have to have my grow in a spare bedroom. It would be awesome being able to be able to have a space to tinker around in. I really miss mowing the yard too. Right now I have no grass, just landscaped wood chips and stone. 

Really great looking bud pics guys, looking killer. I'm jealous, I want to flower something!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2014)

Damn bob. Them fireballs are looking sick. I'm a big fan.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 18, 2014)

Just testing some audio options for a project...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2014)

looking fire up in here^^^^^^^^600. Everyones gardens look dank green and nice and sticky.
hope everyones feeling elated.wanna watch a very bizarre video accompyied by a catchy song they like to play on 107 7 the N.com fm here in seattle....not a bad station.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Good looking girl even with the crazy eyes going on


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2014)

yeah really. freaky bitch.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2014)

your plants are flowering really fast there DR. DRate1.600 watts?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a guy i know moving up just north of Seattle next month. His uncle has a growers license, and he will be working for him.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea one six on a mover. I am thinking it is the veg they got in the octagon that lead to the fast flower. They had time to get over the shock before i flipped


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2014)

cool, his uncle grows under the laws for Pot shop?if that is the case, that's dope cuz not a lot of people who have that licence and privelage. cool hook up!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea he and his wife are ready to get back home.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is my favorite one i have seen doc. I love it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks, im working on it right now. I found this photo that Mendo420 posted particularly inspiring. ITs only in its infancy.. I have a ton of erasing and changes to make. but hey its a start right?
im also going to attempt a paining of this photo . its GSC s1 must be a raspberry pheno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice your drawing reminds my of a bird of paradise


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks, honestly I got some serious issues with that drawing. I don't like the flow at all right now. I have a lot of layering to do to get it going .its was too stiff right now. its weird isn't it.lol.. im going to go read my book about drug smuggling now, so have a great night and sweet dreams doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks and you too


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

Bloody hell, WIlliam Wallace will be turning in his grave Weekend is nigh!

Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

Aye my friend,spinning like a top!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just testing some audio options for a project...


Oh great Doobie... now I won't be able to go back to sleep. There should be a spooky warning to go along with this video.

Nice audio options.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

Out door Blue Pit>>




Her in doors, Big Momma Dog. Week 7 of flower commencing.





Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dog is a sticky looking girl isn't she!
Fine stuff D.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks oldman. Even though there are frostier looking strains, she has that extreme resinous stickyness to her. But I have also grown super frosty plants that don't deliver in the strength department. It's whats inside the trichome that counts....gimme gimme those bulbous heads!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

DST said:


> Thanks oldman. Even though there are frostier looking strains, she has that extreme resinous stickyness to her. But I have also grown super frosty plants that don't deliver in the strength department. It's whats inside the trichome that counts....gimme gimme those bulbous heads!


Yes, yes some of the stickiest I've grown is what I have in now NL5 even
cured it has stayed stuck to the fingers! 
Maybe not for space travel but _damn_ what an every day worker.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the LED tent. I finally have a good round about figure of 500+ watts in the 2x4. I believe I am going to get a bigger tent and run these lights. I could easily cover more sq ft as I am running over 60w per sqft

Here are the comparisons. More pics in my journal.

Flip:







end of week 1:







end of week 2:


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> This is the LED tent. I finally have a good round about figure of 500+ watts in the 2x4. I believe I am going to get a bigger tent and run these lights. I could easily cover more sq ft as I am running over 60w per sqft
> 
> Here are the comparisons. More pics in my journal.
> 
> ...


Damn that is some super grow rate.
We will give that a double like!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2014)

Outdoor picaroos:






Oh, and has been sunny and hot all summer.
My b-day is Wednesday.
Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues are all sunny and in the 80's and 90's (Fahrenheit).

Wednesday will be 66f and 80% chance of rain...

Thursday, Friday, Sat, Sun will be sunny and in the 80's...

That's the way it works, and I'd have been concerned if it was any other way.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks oldman! 

You can see the Cherry pies on the left there in the last pic just barely starting to set some buds on the tops in the last pic. The 1wk pic you can tell they have not started. I am way happy thus far with the lights.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Outdoor picaroos:
> 
> View attachment 3257267
> View attachment 3257268
> ...


Beautiful as always bro, the girls are lookin' pretty sun bathing.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks oldman!
> 
> You can see the Cherry pies on the left there in the last pic just barely starting to set some buds on the tops in the last pic. The 1wk pic you can tell they have not started. I am way happy thus far with the lights.


It's funny I was just looking at LED's when I flipped to RIU.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Outdoor picaroos:
> 
> View attachment 3257267
> View attachment 3257268
> ...



lookin' Happy & Healthy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

First joint i smoked in Adam at the grasshopper was NL5. knocked me out
Have an interview in one hour at the artisan workshop
Have a great day everyone


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> First joint i smoked in Adam at the grasshopper was NL5. knocked me out
> Have an interview in one hour at the artisan workshop
> Have a great day everyone


Best vibs at ya!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

24 minutes to go Dr, good luck, hope you ar eon yer way


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2014)

Should be about shaking hands with the interviewer...

... go get 'em, Doc!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope to be shaking hands with seeds before this season is over...

Envelopes are ready, and males are all ready to start collecting from (here & there, where mature enough)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks guys it went well. We talked about a starting day and it is sounding like it is going to happen. I will know for certain next week


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2014)

Thought id share some random.
  Harvested the bigger buds on the lemon a couple days ago and its been collapsing ever since :/

This one is growing pretty well concidering it gets no light  
This monster Hawaiian Snow is gonna be trouble in a couple weeks :/ This lemon have been with me thru all my growing. I have a lemon outside that is getting beat up and put in different lights in the hopes it will throw some pollen. I really want to get this lemon back into seed!
 
Hope yall have a great weekend!
 
Haha if any one can read palms you are welcome


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thought id share some random.
> View attachment 3257369 View attachment 3257372 Harvested the bigger buds on the lemon a couple days ago and its been collapsing ever since :/
> View attachment 3257370
> This one is growing pretty well concidering it gets no light View attachment 3257371
> ...


Are those Ghost Peppers?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks guys it went well. We talked about a starting day and it is sounding like it is going to happen. I will know for certain next week


Well Doc, looks like a good weekend to parrrrrty!
Best vibs for next week.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2014)

No it is called fatalli. My mom thinks she can handle it so she wants to taste.... Hahah gonna be so funny..
Yeah i hope the best for you to Doc!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> No it is called fatalli. My mom thinks she can handle it so she wants to taste.... Hahah gonna be so funny..
> Yeah i hope the best for you to Doc!


Good luck to mom! that's a hell of a thing to do to your mother.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2014)

She is fresh like that. But i know she will regret it instantly 
This dude has gotten famous just for eating chilli. Chilli Klaus. Now he meets with other public known people and gets them fucked up with chilli. Oh man theres this childrens host getting the worst experience of his life and its just hillarious.
Probably sux when its not your language but first video is the chilli i grow. Second is Bubber childrens host for 25 years or so. I know i was on his show at the age of 5 








Hahah with english subs. Unable to translate this part


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2014)

I like spicy but I can't do hot. I'm a wimp like that. 

Can we have a moment for this little one?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

My wifes family got in to my peppers one year, and it did not work out so well


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> She is fresh like that. But i know she will regret it instantly
> This dude has gotten famous just for eating chilli. Chilli Klaus. Now he meets with other public known people and gets them fucked up with chilli. Oh man theres this childrens host getting the worst experience of his life and its just hillarious.
> Probably sux when its not your language but first video is the chilli i grow. Second is Bubber childrens host for 25 years or so. I know i was on his show at the age of 5
> 
> ...


That's too f'in funny! my brother in so. MD grows some ass kickin' Hab's
he uses for cooking only nobody will eat one.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I like spicy but I can't do hot. I'm a wimp like that.
> 
> Can we have a moment for this little one?
> 
> View attachment 3257423


A moment of silence is in order.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I like spicy but I can't do hot. I'm a wimp like that.
> 
> Can we have a moment for this little one?
> 
> View attachment 3257423


R.I.P.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 19, 2014)

Very nice plants doobie, they are growing fast! Love watching the progression


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice plants hydrogp, and those peppers look intense


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 19, 2014)

After a day of bitching at the land Lord, I rolled this up. Will definitely be getting some stress free action in tonight. It's agent orange, Larry og and sour diesel bud topped with purple diesel budder and og kush bubble hash.Mmmm

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2014)

These are about my limits for spicy and "hot"...
I like 'em on my salads.
And sammies.
And pizza.
And dogs.
And boigers.
And solo.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2014)

As for Scoville units, I think those would end up owing some back.
Would be in the "negative" range.
-420 Scoville units.
You might eat those to reduce the burn of other peppers.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

I almost ate some Phal in a Indian rest. in NYC but I got 1 bite of my buddy's and passed
later on I found out it's the hottest food from India. 
Made with red curry and Bhute Jalope peppers (excuse the spelling maybe?).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 19, 2014)

Got my root riot cubes in the mail today. Put the old clones in them. A few had tiny roots (kind of broke them off putting them in the cubes though). Put them in a box with seran wrap over the top. HHoping for the best, that would be sweet if they survive  iIreally like these, so easy to use and I bet they would fit perfectly iin a ice cube tray


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 19, 2014)

Franks red hot sauce is about as hot as I go or Tabasco. Love that stuff but anything hotter it's hard for me to enjoy


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2014)

I'v always been a chili head, hotter the better
like when the _back_ of your head sweats & itches....aahhh
used to collect hot sauces


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

I like things pretty spicy but when it's hot without flavor I don't go there.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2014)

they do need to be covered on all sides with holes in the bottom....roots are shy and don't like light. 
I use the plastic ones you can get in seed starting kits.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got my root riot cubes in the mail today. Put the old clones in them. A few had tiny roots (kind of broke them off putting them in the cubes though). Put them in a box with seran wrap over the top. HHoping for the best, that would be sweet if they survive  iIreally like these, so easy to use and I bet they would fit perfectly iin a ice cube tray


They look like their holding up well.
Good luck with them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2014)

gotta have a warning label to be legit


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 19, 2014)

Root riot cubes are the only way to roll. Love um! One thing you can do with them is flip them upside down and poke a hole in the bottom and put your clone in that way so that you have a flat bottom for it to stand if you don't have a tray to put them in.  just a suggestion.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3257530
> gotta have a warning label to be legit


Too over the top for me Bob.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, tomorrow is the end of week 8 for my girls. I believe I'll start the trimming process tomorrow on the ones that look done to me. I wish they weren't the ones in the back, lol. It would have been nice to start from the front and work my way back.
I think I need to find a new place to dry my buds. I don't think there is enough space between the lights and the ceiling of the space to hang branches. I hadn't thought about this problem until today  .


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 19, 2014)

2 Blue Dream seeds at 21 days 12/12 under 300 watts - actual LED after vegging under MH for 7 weeks. The one on the right is budding nice looks like all the other Blue Dreams, the one on the left is barely budding and doesn't even look like Blue Dream. Strange days, but sometimes strange gets to be great.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Well, tomorrow is the end of week 8 for my girls. I believe I'll start the trimming process tomorrow on the ones that look done to me. I wish they weren't the ones in the back, lol. It would have been nice to start from the front and work my way back.
> I think I need to find a new place to dry my buds. I don't think there is enough space between the lights and the ceiling of the space to hang branches. I hadn't thought about this problem until today  .


You could always dry stuff at my place.  There is a tendency for branches to disappear in my closet though so be warned, hahahahaha


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be flowering my Blue Dream in a few weeks time. 

I was hoping to veg it (and the other girls) in the flower room for a bit before flipping but I don't know if I'll be able to. The Lambsbread is looking like it could go 9 weeks and it's a week behind the other strains in there. I don;t know if I want to have half of the room empty for very long.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 19, 2014)

For sure cof, will be getting a dome and tray soon, it's been a long time since using a dome but after the mishaps in the bubble cloner, these root plugs seem so nice! And they are ready to use right out of the bag, no presoak! Love it

Thanks Oldman, I really hope they root too, they've been through hell and back so far 

Skywalker, that's the best idea ever, awesome! Will flip them over, I was wondering why the top was flat and the bottom was round, they should redo the process in making them and put the hole the other way (I had one hell of a time getting them to stand up lol) 

Good luck trimming dez! Killer blue dreams hippy. That was the first strain I smoked when I got to ca


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2014)

Alright guys, I'm a drunk mess in the airport on my way back to NOLA. 

Just comical, it's a surprise they havent red flaged me yet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Be safe who


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2014)

isn't that appropriate behavior for N.O. It's to be expected. Be careful.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a tracking number for my bulb today, and it should be here Wednesday. I will have some zulu skunk x mawie wowie Monday. Its like Christmas all year when you grow


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

@who, keep it low and slow. Good luck.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a tracking number for my bulb today, and it should be here Wednesday. I will have some zulu skunk x mawie wowie Monday. Its like Christmas all year when you grow


Nice long runners Doc, I want to try some Hawaiian Snow and Lambsbread but that ties up
my whole room.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2014)

Last hour of the days direct rays...

 


a mosaic (hard to tell)...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good night lasses


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Evening stroll though the forest


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey whodat, you going to get your girl? Don't get too drunk bru.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 20, 2014)

Have fun Who!




Wow i felt it at 1.04


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 20, 2014)

My 9 year old boxer messed up her hip getting of the couch and when the vet did x-rays they discovered she has bad arthritis through out her back and knees. The vet has her on meds for the inflammation and pain meds, but said it was perfectly OK to feed her pieces of cookies for the pain. This came up because the vet asked how she hasn't been in a lot of pain before, and I explained to her that she has and even though it's illegal, I give her some cookie and she is good to go. The vets actual words were,"if it's not broken, don't fix it".


----------



## Figgy (Sep 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My 9 year old boxer messed up her hip getting of the couch and when the vet did x-rays they discovered she has bad arthritis through out her back and knees. The vet has her on meds for the inflammation and pain meds, but said it was perfectly OK to feed her pieces of cookies for the pain. This came up because the vet asked how she hasn't been in a lot of pain before, and I explained to her that she has and even though it's illegal, I give her some cookie and she is good to go. The vets actual words were,"if it's not broken, don't fix it".


You know you have a good vet when your hear something like that. Best wishes for the four legged family member.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 20, 2014)

Was just at a friends house. He told me his plants had nice colorations but damn.... 
He doesnt know what it is other than thai


----------



## Figgy (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning sixers! Hash dab and tunes for your Saturday wake up!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey sorry I didn't get any updates for you guys, went to work on the room and the wife had some issues so we ended up in the ER.

All is good again and today will be the day! I promise 

Shits been cray here...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 20, 2014)

When will this shit end...

http://www.hightimes.com/read/cop-smelled-weed-tasing-youth-now-coma?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+HIGHTIMESMagazine+(HIGH+TIMES+Magazine)

And to think that shit is only an hr away from me...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning guys and gals (Ms. Trichome). It's nice to be scrolling through this thread again and seeing all this great stuff.  Like Hydro's friends Thai! She's a lovely. Reminds me a bit of Sannies Killing Fields. 

So it's sunny and a little warmer here today so I think I'm going to get out for a bit, but first I need to pot some seedlings I have up before they croak on me. Need to keep this ball rolling. No funds and no solid weed source sucks balls. My friend has been very generous keeping the Mrs. and me high and tossing us some here and there, but he has to make sure he's taken care of first. Hopefully I can get this camera working for me with the coming holidays. Anyway, have a good day all.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good mornin' friends. Like Duchie said it's warmer here also, so I'm going to get together
with an old friend and get the hell out of this house for awhile damn the arthritis full
steam ahead.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

This day in 1980 Blizzard of Ozz is release. His first solo album. Found this gem of a live recording with Randy Rhodes. If you want to really know how good a musician is, you gotta hear him live.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2014)

waiting on edible


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2014)

Chewing canna caps and baking today, red velvet cake. 

That Thai does look lovely


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm taking my boy out for some archery this morning and will be chopping a few plants this evening. Figured I'd better wait until the light turns on so I don't have any negative impact on the other plants. They've got anywhere from one, to a few weeks left on them.

I'm thinking I'll fire up the vape and have a bag or two before we leave though


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 20, 2014)

God I hate sanding Sheetrock, guess it's dab 30 lol....

Hydro that Thai looks fucking delicious!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2014)

@jigfresh sho nuff my friend  fucking peachy


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's a pic I got before I left,,, lots of junk in the trunk!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 20, 2014)

there's more yield in a small branch, than I get from a whole plant....joys of God's 600.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2014)

Good afternoon yall

that thai looks freaking incredible!!

And holy *hit whodat, those are some monsters.

Have fun with the archery dez, 

Enjoy this tune. Been awhile since I've listened to this band. Great live


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

That Thai looks like a seed bank ad! what beauty!!! 
I'm tasting it in my memory from '69 when a friends older brother
was sending it back from Bangkok.(sigh)


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 20, 2014)

I went and got some soil today for transplanting, the local hydro store sells it for $12 even on the 20th of every month. Today he gave me a sample bag of the new stuff that he's making to try.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 20, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Here's a pic I got before I left,,, lots of junk in the trunk!
> View attachment 3258047


Damn.....................................I'm still posting my little outside girl.


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2014)

Still looks good to me...lil or not.


Just call me hippo...

I really like hippos,true beast..


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Damn.....................................I'm still posting my little outside girl.View attachment 3258151


Keep 'er goin'.
We have a week reprieve on the frost!


----------



## loquacious (Sep 20, 2014)

I am starting a new 600 watt grow! Check it out in my signature!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2014)

there's no signatures on my phone. 

and hydro your pic isn't showing up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2014)

A few snapgasms from the back yardigans...
(they're drying off from a good cool misting from the water wand)

Treated them to a compost tea yesterday, along with mixed dose of FF Grow Big and Tiger Bloom, some CalMag+, some vitamin B-1, and 1/4 cup of xTreme Gardening's mykos amended in before feeding.

Berry Bubble @ 11
Matanuska Thunderfuck @ 4
Dog S1 @ 2

(Berry Bubble in all the closeup stuff)

70 days since popping out of the soil, with 69 (FTW) days outdoors.

92f (33c) in the shade right now at 5-pm.....


----------



## Figgy (Sep 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> there's no signatures on my phone.
> 
> and hydro your pic isn't showing up.


I have to turn my iPhone 5 horizontal for sigs to show up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2014)

And front & rear view of ladies...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2014)

And the wife got me some b-day buds 
I'm saving the two pre-rolled jays for movie night on Wednesday. (1 jay of Blueberry Kush, and one jay of Grey Wolf)
Will smoke them down in the parking lot of the movie theater before we go in for our private big-screen dinner & a movie screening of "The Big Lebowski" for my b-day.
It may turn out to be a rainy day, with 60% chance of rain...
... but there's 100% chance of cloudy weather inside the ol' honda civic before showtime!


----------



## Turban Poison (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice jimmer ! That's a pretty beasty plant too! I know I say this a lot but damn I miss outdoor grows. What's that soil made of? 

Looking great doobie. 

Figgy, that's awesome about the screen rotation, I didn't know that and wondered why it didn't show sigs, but it does show them when I rotate my Galaxy too, thanks man

My 24k white gold took well to the FIM job, this should be a fun plant to grow. Can't wait till they are bushy and clonable


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> A few snapgasms from the back yardigans...
> (they're drying off from a good cool misting from the water wand)
> 
> Treated them to a compost tea yesterday, along with mixed dose of FF Grow Big and Tiger Bloom, some CalMag+, some vitamin B-1, and 1/4 cup of xTreme Gardening's mykos amended in before feeding.
> ...


Doobie those girls are looking great.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, oldman 
A few turned out to be more nute-needy than the others, and depleted their soil a little quicker before I got off my hiney to actually feed them.
But they've bounced back, so I'm happy


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey gents. Hope your day went well. Mine was a bit of a roller coaster and I'm hoping some of you mechanically inclined gents might help me troubleshoot a problem. I was out running around in the car, picked up a friend and when we got out at his place coolant was gushing out on the road. Opened the hood and it's boiling in the reservoir and releasing out the cap like a pressure cooker. I've been hearing a whiny pump sound lately and wondering if the water pump maybe seized up. I changed the thermostat withing the last year. 

Anyway, my temps were still normal and maintained that all the way home and by this time I wasn't loosing anymore. After sitting for an hour or so I decided to run out local and noticed no more then a couple of drips of coolant on the ground, probably excess off the reservoir. I drove it a mile and back with no issues. 

I'm a bit puzzled and the timing couldn't be worse. Google and Youtube haven't helped at all so if anyone can help me out that would be fantastic. 

I did score some nice OG tonight and just getting ready to settle in and I stumbled upon this. It may have passed through here before, or may not, but here it is. Hosted by Dean Norris from Breaking Bad. 

Cheers,


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, oldman
> A few turned out to be more nute-needy than the others, and depleted their soil a little quicker before I got off my hiney to actually feed them.
> But they've bounced back, so I'm happy


Lazy kids!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Hey gents. Hope your day went well. Mine was a bit of a roller coaster and I'm hoping some of you mechanically inclined gents might help me troubleshoot a problem. I was out running around in the car, picked up a friend and when we got out at his place coolant was gushing out on the road. Opened the hood and it's boiling in the reservoir and releasing out the cap like a pressure cooker. I've been hearing a whiny pump sound lately and wondering if the water pump maybe seized up. I changed the thermostat withing the last year.
> 
> Anyway, my temps were still normal and maintained that all the way home and by this time I wasn't loosing anymore. After sitting for an hour or so I decided to run out local and noticed no more then a couple of drips of coolant on the ground, probably excess off the reservoir. I drove it a mile and back with no issues.
> 
> ...


Thermostat!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2014)

water pump


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Check both but Bob is probably right.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 20, 2014)

did you fill up the radiator after it boiled over? Sounds like the water pump. They are usually not expensive, but a pain to replace....remember to pick up some antifreeze....you have to drain the radiator, if not remove it.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

No I didn't. It's an 07 Taurus. The rad is hidden and you fill through the reservoir, and it was still too hot to remove the cap when I ran out. I was planning on popping it off in the morning. I think this is going to be a shop job. Serpentine belt and all that jazz. 

Forgot that link, sorry.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 20, 2014)

it is possibly out of water...please fill it up before you start it again....water pumps are cheaper than motors.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2014)

Doug Norris' beard is so tough that it only materializes on this plane of existence once every 5,126 years, prompting the creation of the Mayan "Long Count"...



... oh, wait.... that's "Chuck" Norris...


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, I definitely will. I did some pricing on the parts and checked out some how to's and technically speaking there's nothing intimidating about the job, just a lot of step and mucking around, but I think I need to put it off until after the move next weekend. I'll have a better place to do the job there than here. Until then I'm just going to park it and get by. One plus of moving back into the city I guess.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Doug Norris' beard is so tough that it only materializes on this plane of existence once every 5,126 years, prompting the Mayan "Long Count"...
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh, wait.... that's "Chuck" Norris...


I need some of that.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Doug Norris' beard is so tough that it only materializes on this plane of existence once every 5,126 years, prompting the Mayan "Long Count"...
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh, wait.... that's "Chuck" Norris...


LOL. You crazy dude! I meant to comment how cool of a birthday present you're getting and how fitting it is. Best kind's of gifts are the thoughtful ones. 

Thanks for the input guys. I was reading guys saying bubbling reservoirs are a symptom of a blown head gasket and I wasn't liking that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2014)

When I get rich & famous, I'm buying an old Chevy, with a small-block v-8, an aircleaner that looks like a saucepan, and a PCV valve for emissions control...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2014)

If it's a head gasket you'll usually see moisture coming out of the tail pipe. Although I always have bubbling res in my grow room


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> When I get rich & famous, I'm buying an old Chevy, with a small-block v-8, an aircleaner that looks like a saucepan, and a PCV valve for emissions control...


327ci out of a early 60's 'vet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 20, 2014)

You just made my dangly bits tingle, oldman!
Had a 4-bolt main 327, Holly 650 dbl-pumper, etc. in my old '68 C20, that was purring along with about 350hp.
6.71:1 rear gears hooked to a Turbo400 tranny made for 0-60 in a 1-ton p/u truck in 5-secs or a little less.
Love the Chevy small-block...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 20, 2014)

Alrite guys as promised, here is some updates.

Hop on over to my thread  Don't feel like posting it again! 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/welcome-to-the-farmacy-1800-watts-all-organic.845440/


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Amen Doob, my last toy was a '65 Impala SS with a 427/515 blue print and balanced at
Baldwin motor in Long Island. 650hp. all balls.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

I've always wanted a 65 Impala. Convertible would be nice but the further things get along the less picky I'm getting.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I've always wanted a 65 Impala. Convertible would be nice but the further things get along the less picky I'm getting.


Sweetest body Chevy put out as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

Not only is it one of my favorite styles but it's a bit nostalgic for me. To this day I can still remember the cold, dark winter morning I sat in my older sisters boyfriends Impala. before it had a chance to warm up inside. I'll never forget the mixed smell of the interior and the fresh lit cigarette, in the cold.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2014)

Da fuq is that first video duch!?! Lmao

I really want a road runner bad. Metallic Pea green with a bumper sticker that says ass gas or grass, no one rides for free


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Da fuq is that first video duch!?! Lmao
> 
> I really want a road runner bad. Metallic Pea green with a bumper sticker that says ass gas or grass, no one rides for free


http://www.iflscience.com/technology/automatic-sperm-extractor-introduced-chinese-hospital

I particularly like comment 2 in the comment section.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Da fuq is that first video duch!?! Lmao
> 
> I really want a road runner bad. Metallic Pea green with a bumper sticker that says ass gas or grass, no one rides for free


As long as it's a '69 or '70.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/automatic-sperm-extractor-introduced-chinese-hospital
> 
> I particularly like comment 2 in the comment section.


That's what we need a high tech. hum job.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/automatic-sperm-extractor-introduced-chinese-hospital
> 
> I particularly like comment 2 in the comment section.


Lmao!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Not only is it one of my favorite styles but it's a bit nostalgic for me. To this day I can still remember the cold, dark winter morning I sat in my older sisters boyfriends Impala. before it had a chance to warm up inside. I'll never forget the mixed smell of the interior and the fresh lit cigarette, in the cold.


I was one of those guys lighting the cigarette.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 20, 2014)

Definitely the '69 


oldman60 said:


> As long as it's a '69 or '70.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2014)

Thought this was a cool little pic, the yin crashed out in his bike seat

Blue Pit doon Button Ben. 3 weeks into bloem!




Excuse the shit camera pics!
Peace and have a super Sunday,
DST


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2014)

Funny DST. It's amazing what they'll sleep through. Hit a bump, up for a second and right back to sleep. 

Checking my peat pellets before heading to bead and notice a white translucent worm, very small but can stretch real long like a regular earth or red worm. They're pot or white worms and they're cool and not problem. Grabbed this tidbit for ya's. Now I'm off to bet. gnite.


----------



## brashmarko (Sep 21, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Thanks guys. It feels good to start up knowing I'm going into a better place in a more controlled environment.
> 
> My pal was busy with other business tonight so no garden shots. I saw a really nice shot of Amsterdam on my facebook feed and it made me reminisce so I went back to the old files to play around with them a bit.
> 
> ...


oh come on now you know you can come up stairs when ever you want to take pics I like pics too!


----------



## brashmarko (Sep 21, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Yes, walking or even getting out is a big help and I have been cooped up a bit. Really should just force myself to change my routing. I did get out, in a sense, tonight and shot my buddies Herijuana.
> 
> View attachment 3254436


Hey I have seen that sweet looking lady before! Sexy looking is she not?


----------



## brashmarko (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Funny DST. It's amazing what they'll sleep through. Hit a bump, up for a second and right back to sleep.
> 
> Checking my peat pellets before heading to bead and notice a white translucent worm, very small but can stretch real long like a regular earth or red worm. They're pot or white worms and they're cool and not problem. Grabbed this tidbit for ya's. Now I'm off to bet. gnite.
> 
> View attachment 3258470


I just ditched a load of pellets as they had worms like that in them, I thought it was larvae of some sort....ah well.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2014)

You have nice legs D.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 21, 2014)

Some right sexy gams, is what he has!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2014)

brashmarko said:


> Hey I have seen that sweet looking lady before! Sexy looking is she not?


Ah, so he decided to pop by! Hey 6er's, this is my pal marko. I've been bragging ya's up and suggested he pop by and say hi and hang out a bit.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello Marko, jump in any time.
Always good to have another grower here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 21, 2014)

Took my outdoor dog. Was maybe a wee early but hey....we are out so... Chop chop... Lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Took my outdoor dog. Was maybe a wee early but hey....we are out so... Chop chop... Lol.
> View attachment 3258631


It still looks nice and frosty.
Enjoy!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome, @brashmarko !
Any friend of duchie's is aces!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm keeping the outdoor Dog dream alive, SG!

Morning rays on one of the outdoors Dog S1's...

 

I decided to see how many neat views could be had from one pic of one flowering Dog...
... I could have had twice as many to post, just didn't want to bore you


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm keeping the outdoor Dog dream alive, SG!
> 
> Morning rays on one of the outdoors Dog S1's...
> 
> ...


Everybody should have a dog in their yard.
Always lookin' good Doob.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome Marco! 

I wish I had a dog  all of 600s looks great!! 

I took a couple cuttings of the tangilope last night and put them in the root riot plugs, they are standing tall and proud today so these plugs just might work out much better for me. Going to get the tray and dome for them later tonight. If I can can get the tangilope to root I can flower the mother and start a new one in hydro  

Only one of the purple paralysis clones look crappy, but they've been through hell so it's OK


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey there 6'ers, long time!

How's it going Dutchie, Jig, Doob and everyone else? Whodat......niiiiiiice plants my friend . And D it looks like a belated congratuations are in order. That's very cool, heck everyone else was doing it lol. I'm sure your a great dad.

Tough year in the cave. All of my plants sowly went downhill over the course of the past year to the point where the finished product was crap and pretty much unsmokable. Lost some nice genetics. I misdiagnosed the problem numerous times. Finally got it nailed it a couple of weeks ago...broadmites. They are microscopic and much smaller and much tougher to get rid of than their cousin the spider mite. Their saliva is toxic to cannabis and they feed on the plant. Everyone is on the road to recovery and looking much better. Gotta lock the hippie in the closet and break out the big guns with these little buggers.

Hope everyone is well

puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>grape apollo x blue dream aka gracies delight>>>> : !)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey Highland, how did you find out it was broad mites? I've heard about them, thought I had them once but wasn't sure, what's the symptoms and what did the plant that had them look like, just so I'll know in the future 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there 6'ers, long time!
> 
> How's it going Dutchie, Jig, Doob and everyone else? Whodat......niiiiiiice plants my friend . And D it looks like a belated congratuations are in order. That's very cool, heck everyone else was doing it lol. I'm sure your a great dad.
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

For everyone that hasn't made it over to my thread, or is just to lazy. Here's the room in it's current state..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2014)

The symptons mimick nute overdose, ph imbalance, not enough nutes, overwatering etc. Fan leaves cup terribly, new growth is pale yellow, tips of the leaves twist to the side but the kicker is the pistils looked dead and burned. Stunted growth and lower trichome production as well.

I saw a thread here where someone thought they might have broadmites and had all of the same symptons. Started researching them and found them on my girls


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 21, 2014)

what do you have to do to get rid of them?


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm curious as well cof, I heard it's extremely hard to get rid of them and I've heard horror stories of people literally stop growing for months, then start again and they are still there.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey HC... I still have quite a few strains of your genetics if you want me to send any back. 

I'm like the dictionary definition of a seed bank.

Gigs... I was too lazy. Thank you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 21, 2014)

Fuck Tarantino & Smith...
... the Doob is gettin' busy:



Online Class Registration - Mxxxxxl Cxxxxxx

You have been enrolled in the following classes:

*F14 766-1: BASIC LIGHTING

SATURDAY, OCT 11, 1-5 PM

Location:
Northwest Film Center School of Film - 934 SW Salmon Street, Portland, OR (Corner of 10th & Salmon) 

F14 711-1: Canon XA-10 Camera Operation
SATURDAY, OCT 11, 9:30 AM-12:30 PM

Location:
Northwest Film Center School of Film - 934 SW Salmon Street, Portland, OR (Corner of 10th & Salmon) 

F14 960-1: Sound Recording
SUNDAYS, OCT 19 & 26, 1-5 PM

Location:
Northwest Film Center School of Film - 934 SW Salmon Street, Portland, OR (Corner of 10th & Salmon) 
Payment Details:
Total Charged: $215.00
Name On Card: Mxxxxxx Cxxxxxxx
Card Number: XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-8132
Expiration: x/201x
Type: zzzz
Address 1: xxxx xommxxxxl St. SE
Address 2: #xxx
City: Sxxxx
State: Oregon
Country: United States
Postal Code: 9xxxx-xxxx
To view your account information, transcripts, and more, visit My Account.
*
School of Film • NW Film Center • Portland Art Museum


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2014)

Haha hey jig what's good man. Thanks but I'm only about halfway thru my seed collection. Still got about another 60 to go. I did lose the Artic Express which is one that I'm bummed about losing. I had a bunch of northern lights x c99 just recently from seed. Lost all the females before I was able to sample any. Fortunately I have healthy clones from all the different phenotypes.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2014)

The regiment that I adopted to get rid of broadmites is Avid and Forbid 4f in veg and triple action neem oil on the flowering girls. Sealing up your grow area and heating it to 120f for an hour also kills them and their eggs. Works real good. And Bayer asprin mixed in the water counteracts the toxins that are in the plant.

From all the research that I have done, this is the ony way to kill them and keep them from coming back. Of course I don't know where they came from and probably never will.

After they are gone, then a maintenence schedule with the neem. The difference between 2 weeks ago and today is absolutely amazing.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

Another day doing nothing but work, time to have me a lil booger and make it disappear


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2014)

Guys hope all you had a good weekend i went to my old house and got it ready to rent to own to my sister in law. I am a week in to flower now and 2 1\2 weeks in to 13 \ 11

Living soil 

Clones


CP #2

HB #1


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks HC, glad you got your problem sorted.

Dr, you are a week into flower? looks like it might get a bit too crowded. I have found overcooking the veg can actually lead to lower yields, I am beginning to think I have overcooked the veg this time on mine, we shall see. 2-3 weeks left...

Hope everyone has a good week.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea a week of flowers but i flipped 2 and a half weeks ago. Ithey have pretty much stoped stretching, so i have to thin, spray, and get them tied back for the last time


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2014)

Had a funny thing happen the other day. I was in town and saw a guy with an acoustic guitar that was painted with a cool rainbow type design. As I drove by I yelled out "Cool guitar man!"

If I heard him correctly he yelled back "Hey Thanks a lot buddy. Quit smoking so much weed!"

???


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2014)

That is hilarious. If only you had been walking past and had the interaction.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> What up guys.. Been lurkin abit. Seems like im in a pool of depression right now.


I have been out of touch, but was very sorry to read of your issues bro.

Keep it together while you figure it out.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn Jig you must look like the ultimate hippie 

Was at the hospital today and got the shot for my knee. Holy shit that hurts. Now rest for 4 days. I can do that.

I think my lemon has been cloned too much.. Seems like it will only produce medium sized buds :/ And a hole lot of popcorn. Maybe it could be the cheap supermarket food ive been using but it seemed to work great on my chemdog :/
Either way it sucks :/ Still it wont throw male pods even tho ive done some horrible things to it.

Just fuck her right in the pussy!


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Fighting it.. But the trust is gone and i dont think ill ever be happy with her. I know i have to face it but right now i just cant. Im being the guy i always thought i was giving her all kinds of attention during the day then when she sleeps its like it hits me how much i give and i get nothing in return.
Thanks JD but ill try to put the negative aside for awhile and when it explodes i guess thats whats meant. Just pray i dont find her cheating with some dude...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Fighting it.. But the trust is gone and i dont think ill ever be happy with her. I know i have to face it but right now i just cant. Im being the guy i always thought i was giving her all kinds of attention during the day then when she sleeps its like it hits me how much i give and i get nothing in return.
> Thanks JD but ill try to put the negative aside for awhile and when it explodes i guess thats whats meant. *Just pray i dont find her cheating with some dude...*


I've got a mossberg 12 ga and about 500 acres of land......


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2014)

I think have zero trust in a partner you are with they are going to give you what you want. We find evidence for what we want to find. If you are just sitting around waiting for her to cheat... she's gonna do it.

We all think some horrible shit bro... all of us. If people were to read our journals where we wrote that horrible shit thinking we were writing it in confidence, the ones who read our shit would be horrified.

It's why I don't keep a journal anymore. I had one found and read. It's not a fair assessment of anything.

Look for bad and you'll get it. Look for good and you might be surprised.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

I really try to do good and im not giving her any crap about anything. On one side it was nothing just thoughts and she loves the shit outta me but thats just words, i dont feel it. On the other side there is deleted text messages and a guy named Anika :/ Phone calls that cant be taken when im around. But thats like a week ago. Cant just see good all day with stuff like that in mind she wont explain or cant..
I dont think she wants to cheat. She's seen me in rage probably 3 times in 10 years.
Its just hard and right now i choose to put all those thoughts aside.. Were kinda good right now other than i dont trust her and really lack some loving. Not sex were funny enough awesome there almost daily.. But at the end of the day if im not high as a kite i start thinking and get sad.
Screw this for awhile! Sry guys!
Back to growing
 
I am never eating chilli with more than a million scoville's ever again....
Bhut Orange Copenhagen is just evil. Loss of speech and burning so painfull i cant really picture it even tho it was yesterday. I just know never again. Ive been on the toilet once since and are just holding it as long as i can, cause burning ring of fire got 2 real to me!
We were 4 sharing that orange one. Errrbody crying fighting about the milk. I brought my own youghurt  But still it only eased for 5 seconds and the pain was right back. Been there done that. Not for me.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

But i am gonna make the MiIllion Scoville Mite Burning Spray 
No touching the pecker this time!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

I've tried Phal made with Bhut in NYC, no f'in way!. You better get a hazmat suit to 
work with that shit.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Club 600...looks like a place to be.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure is. Welcome. I like watching wolf documentaries  Saw one last night actually: Wild Yellowstone She Wolf. Love the crazy life stories. Overcomming everything but the hunter.

Time for me to get some pics of my chest 
 
Chemdog and favorite cow.
 
Critical + 2.0 Clones
Lemon Skunk @4weeks

Hawaiian Snow #whattodo?
 
Dense Lemon's

Chilli's growing under 125wcfl 12/12 Going pretty good 
 
Drying Lemon. Buds aint the size they used to be :/ But damn i love it.
 
Top shot
 
Hawaiian Snow growing crazy. Yummi yum yum this one makes delicious hash!

I feel all better now


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Holy sativa grow...Mmmmmm 

It's me gen by the way...


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey six. 2.5 weeks since flip with 500w of LED. Im kinda excited to ride this one out.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking real good.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Paul? lol
But why?


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks straight up great!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2014)

I like her style






she owns a medical mj business and it looks like this job got in the way.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2014)

hydro. Of = house of cards, time of joy.
off = get off my lawn, take off your clothes.

and coming from a guy married to a wife who gave birth 'recently'.... Enjoy all that sex bro!!!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Now that's gettin' real.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2014)

OMG @jigfresh Boy is gonna be 1 year soon. its like joy and sadness all at once. almost walking... any day now I swear. took one little step yesterday. 

Baby girl doing well?


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Some things just wont stick :/ I know you have corrected me more than once before 

I have a m8 who have not had sex for 7 months he is threatning her with hookers now.
I gotta have it. Dont think ive gone more than a month or 2 without since my 13 year old birthday  Thats crazy to think about.. And pretty cool


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2014)

Yessir. Little girl is almost running now. Loves reading books and when she's not reading, she won't stop moving. Every where we go people comment on how much we have our hands full. She is a bundle of energy the little thing.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn I wish I could like that post.....gotta get my post count up.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Im lacking words. You say it everytime you post tho. Life is so amazing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2014)

She is beautiful jig. I think it is awesome to have a little adventurer. Boy is gonna keep me young. I turn 40 and then he turns one. cant believe it. LOL 


@HydroGp be positive. Also.. All couples are different. sex doesn't have to disappear. I will say it takes WAY more effort on both peoples part with little ones. holy cow..


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

I can only imagine. Like finally getting it on and baby starts crying.
Thx m8.




She almost made me post on facebook: My cannabis story. But shit is so illegal damnit!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice scrog someguy. Perfectly level. 

A light fell on my tangilope today and snapped it in half. What a freaking month I'm having. 

Time to smoke some of this and forget about it I suppose. My BP has gotta be outta control right now


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yessir. Little girl is almost running now. Loves reading books and when she's not reading, she won't stop moving. Every where we go people comment on how much we have our hands full. She is a bundle of energy the little thing.
> 
> View attachment 3259557


Once them feet hit the floor it's race *ON! *
She's adorable Jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2014)

Ha... I just came on here to post the video of her quitting. Too funny.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 22, 2014)

She has a response video already too to explain herself


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 22, 2014)

She used to be the reporter in WV


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

I got both of my packages today the eye bulb is super bright. I still want to take some light readings and know for shore, but i say it is twice as bright. I also got 6 Zulu Skunk x Mowie Wowie and 6 bubble bomb


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Ha... I just came on here to post the video of her quitting. Too funny.


The woman makes a very good argument.
Power to the people.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got both of my packages today the eye bulb is super bright. I still want to take some light readings and know for shore, but i say it is twice as bright. I also got 6 Zulu Skunk x Mowie Wowie and 6 bubble bomb


Do it...them eye bulbs are very good....yes any light will work,for cheaper...but the eye really adds something else to the grow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Do it...them eye bulbs are very good....yes any light will work,for cheaper...but the eye really adds something else to the grow.


I agree it is well worth the extra money. I will have to weare glass in there now.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Alrite 6 I'm looking to get a new veg light, any recommendations? 

I'm open to anything, LED, MH, whatever really lol. I'm needing to cover about a 5x4 area.

I was thinking something like LED or the such since I wouldn't have to worry about heat next to the furnace. Idk I'm trying to decide what I'm doing and before I pull the trigger on buying something thought I'd ask you guys.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

From the looks,I'd say LED for veg....
I have seen some nice looking plants under them,with low wattage...not sure on the growth rate.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> From the looks,I'd say LED for veg....
> I have seen some nice looking plants under them,with low wattage...not sure on the growth rate.


That's the only thing the concerns me, I rely on mothers bouncing back quick for clones.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 22, 2014)

My MH is great. Overkill, but great.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

That's what I've got now but the heat is getting to me, during winter is no big deal but summer I'm trying to prevent from having to run a new duct to keep the veg room cool.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That's the only thing the concerns me, I rely on mothers bouncing back quick for clones.


I think you'll be good..
It's just the footprint is small on them,so you may need a few.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> I think you'll be good..
> It's just the footprint is small on them,so you may need a few.


Any recommendations?


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Any recommendations?


From what I have seen(not in person)....top 3
Apache tech LED
Area51
$500+ range per light

Both are plug-n-play


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Check out the new LEC units from Sun Systems they look interesting
but I don't know anyone using one yet.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Check out the new LEC units from Sun Systems they look interesting
> but I don't know anyone using one yet.


I been running one for a few grows now,very good lights...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I agree it is well worth the extra money. I will have to weare glass in there now.


Check the Digimax at Grow It Best it's very close to EYE with enhanced blue but only cost about $50.00.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> I been running one for a few grows now,very good lights...


How do you like it comp. to hid?
I was thinking about 1 early next year.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Gen you need to get your sn back, this shit is getting so confusing for me lol


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 22, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> How do you like it comp. to hid?
> I was thinking about 1 early next year.


Getting closer to flipping my room over to all LEC 2160 watts,from 2200 watts of HID
Wish I could post pics right now,soon..they are up on this forum.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

DAT picked one up at the cup.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking forward to that, please keep us posted!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey HC! Good to see you. Sorry to hear of all your troubles. I've been down for a while too. Just got rolling and hanging out again myself. Looking forward to chatting again.

@DoobieBrother I wouldn't mind sitting in that sound recording class. I could make use of that I think.

Jig's little girl might be full of energy but so his her dad. I'm pretty sure he's up to the task.

So I really wanted to share this amazing video of this bald eagle rescue that happened recently. If you're a wildlife lover it's pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Eye is rocking guys
 
Soil is rocking
 
Clones are rocking


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 22, 2014)

duchieman said:


> @DoobieBrother I wouldn't mind sitting in that sound recording class. I could make use of that I think.



Depending on how things go, I might be looking into Art of Filmaking I, and Art of Filmaking II, both of which are full courses, and reasonably priced.
Plus I'll then be certified and able to rent cameras, dollies, lights, recording gear, etc. for projects.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome video duchie. That was fun. There's a bald eagle at our lake right now. I'm gonna try to see him tomorrow... wife sees him all the time. We also have a white heron that's lost.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 22, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Depending on how things go, I might be looking into Art of Filmaking I, and Art of Filmaking II, both of which are full courses, and reasonably priced.
> Plus I'll then be certified and able to rent cameras, dollies, lights, recording gear, etc. for projects.


Yeah! You know I like this!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Awesome video duchie. That was fun. There's a bald eagle at our lake right now. I'm gonna try to see him tomorrow... wife sees him all the time. We also have a white heron that's lost.


Yeah man. Poor guy was so tired. Are you still gonna be near nature in your new place next year?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 22, 2014)

Just waitin.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Yeah man. Poor guy was so tired. Are you still gonna be near nature in your new place next year?


Really not sure how to answer this. Uh.... yes is the short answer. Either way... yes.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2014)

I think, "Si" would be a better way to answer it Jig digits crossed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)

been making canna caps or starting the process. put about 3.5 zips of weed and a half gram of bho in to about 300 ml of coconut fat in the slow cooker. my house smells great! I'll be testing them this week and diluting with more fat or adding more bho depending.

crockpot full of sludgy funk. missus is going to go spare when she smells the gaff tonight...


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like a recipe for a barmy, lol.

Some pics of the Blue Pit grow doon Button Ben.




Peace, DST


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

I took some photos of my outdoor. Ya all know I chopped the dog, its frosty but didn't yield alot. Thats why it was the last plant for that pheno. I have several at different stages.

Heres a peek under the ghetto green house:






Here is the Engineers dream. Took her out to get some pics:

















Here is the Deep psychosis. She is starting to feel heavy now.













Take care all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking tidy in there D. 

I put 3 grams more bho in the mix. This batch should test tolerances I reckon.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 23, 2014)

Likes alround for you guys.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2014)

Yup, some perty grows going on for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is some old stuff:

Malawi reveg clone:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking good guys


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 23, 2014)

Alrite 6, I'm looking to get a vac chamber so I can start purging shit but I'm at a loss as to what even look for. This shit is all new to me so any help would be appreciated, I've been reading non stop for the last 3 days and there is so much info!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here is some old stuff:
> 
> Malawi reveg clone:
> 
> ...


Even tho I'm abstaining at the moment, I just got wasted looking at that ONE!!!
DOUBLE LIKE


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Alrite 6, I'm looking to get a vac chamber so I can start purging shit but I'm at a loss as to what even look for. This shit is all new to me so any help would be appreciated, I've been reading non stop for the last 3 days and there is so much info!


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2014)

So that picture looks like a pump attached to a cooking pot. Is MJ bho purging equipment also like bubble washing machines, i.e household stuff with ganja stickers on them that cost $200???


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol yeah pretty much, but that's the all in one kind of kit so it costs more because it eliminates the search for the separate pieces lol. Basically it's a pressure cooker with a pump.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2014)

Day 59 dog and extrema 

Dog 
 
Extrema
 

Them together 
 

The other 4 that's left to come down as the days go on  

Little shot of what down and dried 

And the 3 that went in last week and 2 weeks ago.... a green crack, bubblegum and blueberry

Happy days for me on the cream


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bud, that extrema looks sooo frosty! and the dog looks like best in breed.
Congrats, that looks like fine times ahead.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

fine pr0n all round guys.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Hell yes it is,wish I could post some pics..


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

Morning 6!

Well today I'm off to look for a mini washing machine, the wife requested some bubble hash so I better do what she asks lol.

Found one locally but I'm not sure bout that as don't need the extra attention.

@whodatnation where did you get yours? Or anyone that has one. Some of them don't have the best reviews I've found so far.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2014)

Got mine off the net,,, this is t exactly it but it's very similar.

https://1stwebsales.com/electric-small-mini-portable-compact-washer-washing-machine-45l-12gal-capacity.html?gclid=CjwKEAjw14mhBRC0vdSNkI2l7CASJAC8OFS0LnWY4vu3XE20bAXa0_U_-Hdozr2_SZZPzthfCXD4SRoCNVHw_wcB


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Moist rain pR0n from last night...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks who! Just needed an idea what to look for! I think I found one!

@DoobieBrother those girls are looking bomb! Best I've ever seen! Can't wait to watch those finish!


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking real sweet doobie.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, gigs 
Next year will be done in 20-gallon totes.
Will be doing 12 big plants next Spring.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks, gigs
> Next year will be done in 20-gallon totes.
> Will be doing 12 big plants next Spring.


I'm ready to do outdoor again. Don't get me wrong I love indoor but something bout doing it the way God intended makes me feel good. I love the outdoors and plan to take the boys white water rafting again before the season ends!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm pretty much an outdoor convert.
I love the challenges of indoor growing, but outdoors is SO much easier.
And natural.
I was worried about them "surviving" on their own outside...
... what a mook.

I'm lucky enough to live in a near perfect cannabis climate during the growing seasons, so I'm going to take advantage of it.
Even the wife is telling me to grow as many as will fit in the backyard next year.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Yea,my lone gal outdoors has not seen the sun in many moons....nothing but rain.
I see her not making it to finish.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

My 2 pimps from the wedding...


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Love it gigs...
That walk is the walk of a grown man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Yea,my lone gal outdoors has not seen the sun in many moons....nothing but rain.
> I see her not making it to finish.


Always a bummer when one of them doesn't make it.
Here I am bragging about the growing weather, and I'm sure next summer will be nothing but clouds & rain here because of it.

At least we still have the option of growing indoors.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

I can finally start sharing some porn!!

11 up and counting!

   

Today is a good day! Headed to the head shop have a great day guys!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm pretty much an outdoor convert.
> I love the challenges of indoor growing, but outdoors is SO much easier.
> And natural.
> I was worried about them "surviving" on their own outside...
> ...


Hey Doob, right now A.M. Leonard has 10, 15, 20 gallon root pouches on sale these are non-degradable
pouches and are real nice and right now real cheap!
Bye the bye the plants look super fine.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Will look into that, oldman, and thanks!
I'm going to be doing 20-gallons, and will also be putting one in the ground to see if I can get a monster-ish one going.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, got my b-day planned & ready...
Showtime is in 40-minutes!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2014)

Well happy fucking birthday Doobie Bro. My moms bday was 2 days ago.

Glad you were born my friend. It's been very enjoyable having you in my life. (i'm sure others would agree)


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy Bday DoobieBrother....
enjoy your day...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, jig, and Bob 
It's been a trip, and it only gets trippier!
Off to lunch with the wife and the Dude, and Walter, and Donny, and Jesus, and Mr. Lebowski, and Bunny, and the Nihilists, and The Cowboy.
Gotta toke hard now though!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday to the Doobster!


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2014)

NOBODY!!! fucks with the Jesus.

We are nihilists... we don't believe in anything!

You're not wrong Walter.... you're just an asshole.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Will look into that, oldman, and thanks!
> I'm going to be doing 20-gallons, and will also be putting one in the ground to see if I can get a monster-ish one going.


No doubt putting em in the ground makes a humongous difference  Ive had to cut away a good to meters of the ones i put in my friends greenhouse and the ones in pots never got much bigger than yours. About 2 weeks into flower now. I reaaaly hope they make it through this high humidity time of year :/ Some must! 

Edit: Did not read thru. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Wohho yet another reason to light up


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy bday doobie


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy birfday doobster! 
Like jig said, great to have you around, thanks for all the laughs over the years.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOOBIEBROTHER!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Doob!!


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh yeh Mr Doobie, the funkdoobiest. Hieperdepiep hoera! Have a blast at the cinema my bru


----------



## Liddle (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey everyone! quick question 3x3 tent should i use a cooltube only or use an xxl cooltubed hood? the hood is about as big as the tent with about 6inch open space around the edge


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

anybody in socal interested in buying my badass grow cabinet?  I am upgrading my space.

got a 3x3 and a 4x4 tent along with my 2x4 currently. will not be using my cabinet after this round is done. If it is not wanted the gear will get striped and go into the 3x3 for a vertical 600w hps grow.

the 4x4 is for the 500w of led bars I have in the 2x4 currently. 

Veg will be in the 2x4 after this cycle finishes.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2014)

Liddle said:


> Hey everyone! quick question 3x3 tent should i use a cooltube only or use an xxl cooltubed hood? the hood is about as big as the tent with about 6inch open space around the edge


If those were my options I'd go with the xxl,,, just make sure you have room for ducting.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> If those were my options I'd go with the xxl,,, just make sure you have room for ducting.



I plan on running my cool tube vertical in a 3x3 tent. with shelfs setup for levels. This might make more use of the space.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2014)

Liddle said:


> Hey everyone! quick question 3x3 tent should i use a cooltube only or use an xxl cooltubed hood? the hood is about as big as the tent with about 6inch open space around the edge


You want to think about ducting. If the hood is almost the size of the tent, then your ducting is going to have to be bent pretty hard.

Beauty in a cooltube is all that shit is out of the way.

EDIT: whodat beat me.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2014)

Speaking of gear... anyone is socal want a 1000w mag ballast? And a couple of old 1000w bulbs. Or a gallon of black strap molasses. Or a whole bunch of soil additives... or a whole mess of net pots... or some 5 gallon buckets all drilled and ready with net pots.

I'll ship stuff too if you pay for the shipping.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is a reprint of my washing machine modifications:

OK - Novel time!


The washing machine arrived on Monday. It was in a box wrapped in a box. The inner box had a picture and name and was very professional looking. It was a little beat up so I figured they had to open it to get the 220 workbag out of the box (I ordered it without per Frenchys advice). Packed in the outside box was also my new 70 micron all mesh Frenchy style bag  ooh lala 

I removed the washing machine from the box, and I noticed that the bottom of the machine looked a little dirty. Figured it was from the box and from sitting in the warehouse. I opened the machine and took out the manual and the filler hose. At this point I noticed a couple dark scratches on the agitator. Not what I expected from a new product (or is it?).







Filled up the machine half way with water and added a dash of Clorox bleach. I turned the timer to 15 minutes and away she went. A couple minutes in it started to smell like new machine getting hot. I threw the new mesh bag in the machine to wash it too. 




Everything seemed to work fine and it stopped running when the timer reached the end. I drained the machine and dried the mesh bag.

Now I was ready to add a bigger better hose to the drain exit on the machine. I unplugged the power cord from the wall and turned the machine on its side. I examined the base for screws. During this examination I discovered more of the black dust/powder residue and some of the molded plastic air vents were not completely cleared of the molded plastic. 








I got my trusty Stanley utility knife and cut away the errant plastic. 






to be continued...



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Mashing machine mod Part 2:


I now noticed that the feet on the base had scratches and embedded dirt. Hmmmm.






Removed the four screws holding the base on and easily removed the tub from the base. 









The wires have plenty of slack to make this a fairly easy task. The belt running from the tub agitator pulley to the motor pulley was a surprise but easy enough to handle. 











The motor was still very hot. It had been at least 15 minutes since I ran the machine. I took out my laser thermometer to take a reading. It was 106.7 degrees Fahrenheit! 





This seems a bit high and is definitely something I will keep an eye on in the future. Must be where the hot smell was coming from!

I carefully sliced just through the side of the drain hose and peeled it away from the drain port. There was some glue residue, which was also easily removed. At this point I went to the local hardware store and tried to find the right materials for the modification. They didnt have any barbed plastic elbows! They had tees, and they had elbows that were barbed on one end. They just didnt have what I needed. I came up with a plan when I found out that the ½ inch copper male threads would tightly screw inside the plastic tubing. I love sweating copper pipe so I decided to fabricate the drain hose from copper plumbing pieces. Cool  so now I had all of my materials and I could work on the drain pipe mod.

When I got home I stretched the plastic tubing so it could be pushed over the drain port. It was not easy but it finally slipped on and seemed to fit nicely. A threaded drain port would be so much nicer  hint hint J 

I decided to use some high-end silicone I had purchased for another project to glue the hose to the drain port. Boy was that a mistake! Silicone is slippery. I pushed the hose on and just as quickly it popped itself right back off! But I was smarter than the plastic tubing. I pulled out a special clamp and pushed the hose in place. Now I could just wait overnight and the silicone would dry and the tube would be secure. 

The next day I took off the clamp and the hose stayed in place  yay! I started working on the next part of the drain hose  the copper tubing. I soldered a ½ inch male threaded adapter to a short piece of ¾ inch copper pipe and a ¾ inch copper elbow. When the copper elbow section had cooled enough to handle I washed it and prepared it for assembly with the plastic tubing. 

I made several measurements and then cut away some extra plastic tubing until it was the proper length. Next I made a dry fitting test of the copper elbow and the plastic tubing. 

It was going great until I reached the end of the threads and the collar of the copper hit the plastic tubing. The plastic tubing spun and popped right off of the drain port just like it did when the silicone was wet! Fuuuuuudge (not what I really said)!

OK  plan B. Plastic model cement. I will huff it until I come up with a plan  JK. I cleaned the drain port and the plastic tubing thoroughly with acetone and removed any silicone residue. Then I liberally applied the plastic cement to the hose and slipped it on the drain port, attached the clamp, and proceeded to wait. I gave it a good two hours of cure time and removed the clamp. The tubing was firmly adhered to the port!

Next I screwed on the copper elbow and the plastic tubing held firm 





I reassembled the machine just to see how the elbow lined up with the drain tube hole in the side of the base. It was within tolerances but it was a little high  no you are  no you are  shut up! Where was I? Oh yeah  put the lid back on the tube of glue. I decided to make some changes so that the copper elbow would rest on the bottom of the base. This should add extra support to the drain tube and keep the plastic tube nicely stuck to the drain port.

Everything fit so now I could finish assembling the copper drain assembly. After several design revisions I decided to keep it simple and give myself the most options. By having the tube come out of the side of the base with another male threaded adapter I can hook up plastic tubing and just bend it up and down like the original design, or I can go all Cadillac and add a nice ball valve, or I can go Frenchy and just add an elbow and a cap.
Now it is time for me to glue the copper drain pipe assembly to the plastic tubing. I decided to go with the plastic cement again because it just smells so good.safety break.puff, puff, pass 

Got everything ready and then tried to glue the wrong end to the plastic tubing! Take two. Cleaned away the glue residue and started over with the correct end of the pipe. Went together perfectly and the plastic tube didnt budge one little bit.

Time to reassemble the base! The belt is a little difficult to get back on the motor pulley from this angle but luckily they created a removable panel on the base that makes it easy to access the belt. So I put the base on, being careful to align the pipe with the drain pipe opening. Everything is going smoothly  never a good sign. I remove the belt access panel and run the belt on to the motor pulley. This is when I notice something odd. The belt wasn't straight. 

The tub pulley is higher than the motor pulley. Ugh! I need to take it apart again and adjust one of the pulleys. The tub pulley is not adjustable so that leaves the motor pulley. I loosen the set screw and adjust the pulley easily and reassemble the tub and base. I plug in the machine and turn it on to test everything. It runs but there is a terrible scraping noise. I cant tell what is causing it so I unplug the machine and take it apart again.

The motor pulley has a larger perforated disk on the bottom to act as a fan. This larger disk is rubbing against the tub pulley. 








I can fix this by lowering the motor pulley enough that they dont touch. I go through the whole pulley adjustment procedure again and lower it until it barely clears. Start up the machine and it is still hitting  the pulleys wobble a little and hit when they both wobble together. Adjust the pulleys again and this time it is perfect. The belt is still not straight but it is much better than it was originally.








I screwed the belt panel and base back on and the modification and tune-up is finished! 








Now I just need to finish trimming the last of the Mulanje and I can make some beach sand!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

Washing machine mod Part 3:

Final mods are done on the washing machine and everything is ready! The trims are soaking and then the fun begins!


Removed some of the teeth from the drain screen:







Added the new valve and elbow:









More pics soon!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

First run of material through the modded washing machine:

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold! It is sooo sticky!


Washing:





Draining:








First Run 73 micron:








Second Run 73 Micron:





No pics of the third run.



120 Micron from all three runs:









Microscopic pic of the residue in the wash bucket:






This stuff isn't sticky and has a slight hash smell.





That is all the pictures for now. Hash is broken up and drying. I will jar it up tonight and have it at the cup 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2014)

Great Mo ! GJ


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome, Mo, and thanks for taking the time to share it like that!

*And thanks for the b-day wishes everyone!
Had a good time, but some idiot (me) left the car's headlights on and we came out to a car with a dead battery, and a wife that had an appointment with the eye doctor .
Thankfully, AAA only took 10 minutes to show up and get us started and on the road, so she made her appointment.
Recorded a bit of the the beginning of the movie and will upload it later tonight.
Time to smoke some Sour Diesel from an outdoor plant.
.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Liddle said:


> Hey everyone! quick question 3x3 tent should i use a cooltube only or use an xxl cooltubed hood? the hood is about as big as the tent with about 6inch open space around the edge


You can always add wing reflectors to your cool tube later to help keep the light directed downward.
Any non-flammable sheet of stiff & flat (and lightweight) material painted titanium white (or appliance white) will be an excellent addition to the cooltube.
Make sure to use a paint with a flat finish to avoid hot spots on your plants below.
Could get a couple of pieces of sheet metal or sheet aluminum at a home center or find a pair of broken microwaves and use the sheet metal from those.
Or a big old computer case or two for sheet metal.
Use a $10 set of sheet metal shears (not those little tin snips with the red or green handles) to cut to length & width, add in some appropriate-sized metal hose clamps (Lowes has them in the appliance center alongside all of the washer & dryer hoses & accessories) (6" or 8", depending on the cooltube), or if you have a pop-rivet gun you can go that route, and you can make a nice DIY wing that will allow easy ducting and be lightweight compared to an XXL hood.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Make sure to round off the corners and file all the edges smooth before painting the wings.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Doobie happiest birthday wishes brother Mind if I do a jay 
Jig i am down with the soil additives if you can hold them till i drive down that would be cool


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2014)

@doobie, glad you had a good day bro.
Next order of business is a ?, I just picked up a 300w 10band led 5w bulbs.
Here's the ? will this unit replace a 6 or just supplement one?
I have no experience with led's but I know where to ask.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

It should do fine on its own but you would cover a smaller foot print. You would need two to replace the 6 properly


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It should do fine on its own but you would cover a smaller foot print. You would need two to replace the 6 properly


Thanks Doc. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

You will have less heat though oldman
Got some peppers steeping. Going to thin some leaves and branches. Then a good spray job


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy bday Doobie! Hope it was a great one!

Jig I'd gladly pay to ship that 1000 watt here if no one else wants it!

Well here's my new toy that I got today  the boys love it! Yes mission accomplished!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 24, 2014)

happy bday doobs! was just showin my pops your outdoor grow.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jeeez you guys are corrupting this old man, first I ordered bubble bags then I got an led
what's next cloning? digital camera? 
Have a good night everyone.
Your friend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, dabaydroman! 
I had a pretty good day. 

Here's a Willamette Valley, Oregon, sunset after a rainy day...
(the plants are in there, in the darkest of twilight...)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2014)

our sweet summer is gone, hope everyone had a wonderful one!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Felt like fall here high 86 low 66 was nice
Got the room sprayed and did some cleaning up with the limbs. I a going to do it again Saturday and get every thig pulled back to the screen.

Honeybee #1 (#2 is super frosty but it is in the back haha)


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks good Doc, real thick.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2014)

comin on strong Dr. nice work mad respect.
heres my attempted mainlined C99 flowering, and my SLH scrog beast mode


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks oldman and DAT
It is super thick. All three are, and i have 2 males i am making some seed with i know some f3 and a blue moonshine crosses mabe some others.
That is a nice looking screen


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 25, 2014)

Happy birthday doob!

Very nice solventless MO 

& nice scrog Dr. AT

Been a long day for me. I really hate house hunting. Spent all day looking at places and nothing really too great. Tomorrow going back out to look. It's so dumb how hard it is to find a rental when you have dogs. I know people with no pets that make more messes than my dogs lol. I ccan't wait to find a place so I can get the grow room up and running again grr

The day did end OK when I found this spot about 5 miles from the town I'm trying to find a house for rent in.  

Everyone have a good night!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2014)

Hitting the start of week eight, stigmas already getting wrapped up like spaghetti, calyxes swelling like a drunks stomach receiving its evening kebab!

Woo spookey!

Big brute>> 

Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sugar sprinkled frosty fun D.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 25, 2014)

Seems i got control of the spidermites. But then i got a new problem :/ Root aphids..
Rushed out and got some hydrogen peroxide watered them lightly but with a strong doze and put up some sticky traps.
Any other ideas are very welcome.. Stupid bugs.. Never had these problems in hydro.. Gotta get one more soil grow in with the shark shock cbd. So these bugs better bug off!    
Just tryna blend in. lol. weak ass ww gonna mold any day..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2014)

A few pics of 3 of the Matanuska Thunderfuck plants...













And one of the Dog S1 plants...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2014)

Sunlight!!!!


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 25, 2014)

That looks just right....not to big,not to small outdoor garden....
Love it.

What's the MT smoke like?


----------



## Stompromper (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice plants


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn doobie... it's all looking so good it makes me nervous. Great work!

So the 5th person from the county was at my house yesterday for another inspection. This one took notice of my dickhead neighbors crumbling house and asked whether I'd reported him to code enforcement. I told him no because I don't want more retribution. Not to mention calling authorities is not one of my strong suits. Anyways, the guys said, this place is falling down. Maybe I'll have a talk with building and safety about it.  lol... that dude is going to have to spend so much money fixing his price of shit house. He will most likely blame me anyways, but at least I can tell him to fuck off, I never called anyone, with a clear conscience.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Damn doobie... it's all looking so good it makes me nervous. Great work!
> 
> So the 5th person from the county was at my house yesterday for another inspection. This one took notice of my dickhead neighbors crumbling house and asked whether I'd reported him to code enforcement. I told him no because I don't want more retribution. Not to mention calling authorities is not one of my strong suits. Anyways, the guys said, this place is falling down. Maybe I'll have a talk with building and safety about it.  lol... that dude is going to have to spend so much money fixing his price of shit house. He will most likely blame me anyways, but at least I can tell him to fuck off, I never called anyone, with a clear conscience.


One word for that dude and I said it a long time ago.

Karma! It has paid off once again


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

Jig.. He brought all that bad Karma on himself. If he hadnt called on you no one would have ever noticed his POS house about to fall down. This is the fifth person even! I am surprised the first guy didnt notice..LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2014)

Now he's sending me threats because I posted the same thing on FB. What a classy family.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Now he's sending me threats because I posted the same thing on FB. What a classy family.



report the threats to police. screen pic the facebook page as evidence. Its in writing after all. Serious. if you dont it wont stop.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> That looks just right....not to big,not to small outdoor garden....
> Love it.
> 
> What's the MT smoke like?


It has a serious pine-mint-spice-pepper smell that is DAF (Dank As Fuck)!
It's a little coughy sometimes, but has clean & pure flavors & smell as it burns and is drawn in..
And it's a heavy, sneaky creeper high that hits like a ton of bricks after 5 minutes or so.
Makes the eyes dry & lids heavy.
Total body & head high.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Damn doobie... it's all looking so good it makes me nervous. Great work!


Thanks, but I'm mostly along for the ride on this one


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 25, 2014)

Now we have full sun!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)

My nxt lot 
There is 2 psychosis and 3 super lemon haze (z cut)


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Seems i got control of the spidermites. But then i got a new problem :/ Root aphids..
> Rushed out and got some hydrogen peroxide watered them lightly but with a strong doze and put up some sticky traps.
> Any other ideas are very welcome.. Stupid bugs.. Never had these problems in hydro.. Gotta get one more soil grow in with the shark shock cbd. So these bugs better bug off! View attachment 3261348 View attachment 3261349 View attachment 3261350 View attachment 3261351
> Just tryna blend in. lol. weak ass ww gonna mold any day..


Hydro, there is a product called Nuke 'em it is an all round insecticide and drench check it out.
Available at Grow It Best.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My nxt lot
> There is 2 psychosis and 3 super lemon haze (z cut)
> View attachment 3261558 View attachment 3261559


loving the chest of drawers lad better not tell the Mrs!
Do you not bother filtering the air, or you got that outside...?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)

DST said:


> loving the chest of drawers lad better not tell the Mrs!
> Do you not bother filtering the air, or you got that outside...?


Lol its my man drawers that I got in the tent lol need something to keep em up nearer the light cos the size of my tent and the way I need it set up means I cant drop the light,
The exhaust is vented straight outside so I dont bother with a filter just chuck a cpl ona blocks in the same room as tent to take care of any exess odour, cos I have to slepp in the same room


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2014)

what a beast bring on the trippy motherload. a living legend !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol its my man drawers that I got in the tent lol need something to keep em up nearer the light cos the size of my tent and the way I need it set up means I cant drop the light,
> The exhaust is vented straight outside so I dont bother with a filter just chuck a cpl ona blocks in the same room as tent to take care of any exess odour, cos I have to slepp in the same room


You should think know about mounting the fan outside of the tent and run ducting from the light to outside the tent to the fan so you can move ur light up and down. Just an idea. Nice Lil setup though.


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of my skywalker at 6 weeks Lookin real nice!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice and frosty sky!!!

That shit would make some bomb concentrates


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)

skywalkerAK said:


> You should think know about mounting the fan outside of the tent and run ducting from the light to outside the tent to the fan so you can move ur light up and down. Just an idea. Nice Lil setup though.


I cant have the fan outside the tent or thats exactly what I wud have done, but due to a moany wife, nosey kids and space issues I have what I have and need to make the best of it,


----------



## skywalkerAK (Sep 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I cant have the fan outside the tent or thats exactly what I wud have done, but due to a moany wife, nosey kids and space issues I have what I have and need to make the best of it,


Ahhhh I see. Gotta do what ya gotta do. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2014)

At lest you get to grow garyboy
That is some killer looking bud Skywalker 
Doobie you already know


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2014)

herrow, my name is cOnky an I make marijuwana awrt. I wike to dwrawr wots of wittle twichomes and mariwana weeves too.
all da time. 600 crub g0t wahts of pruty pix to wook at.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2014)

That fist one has just become my favorite doc.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

I was just looking at some old Conky posts and almost asked you about him!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey guys. Long time no see. I been busy as shit. Just went into my room and noticed something I thought I'd run past some fart smellers here... oops mean smart fellers. Anyway, anyone ever notice that their plants are less strong from not running a silicate product? I for the first time in like 3 years haven't ran any pro-tekt in my reservoir and a couple of my plants seem to be real floppy. I wanted to see if there was any use in running the 30$ a gallon additive because I'm always testing things, and what not. Just don't know if I should chalk it as coincidence or if my paranoia is reality.


I'm only like 3 weeks in and I usually don't get buds falling over until at least 5 weeks in... hmmm. Good seeing you all.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2014)

I have been doing most of the watering feeding due to the other person being ill (I have never met someone who takes so many sick days on a job where he only has to do something once a week!!!!) Anyway, they are starting to beef up. Hitting week 4 soon I think. I was thinking I may enter this into the Cup again, since our Blue Pit entry last year was grown by someone else who at the end of the day didn't do the best job!
Anyhoo, Blue Pits (again, soz, phone pics>>





Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking good DST i like the pic you post yesterday of the vert room.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 26, 2014)

Had a m8 over and showed him the vert pic he was like wtf?!  Brain was pumping.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 26, 2014)

Best / easiest method to clean glass pipes ? Anyone...


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Best / easiest method to clean glass pipes ? Anyone...


Salt + 91% rubbing alchohol. 1:2. Plastic sandwich bag.

Rinse with warm sink water and get as much out as you can with a paper clip and water.. the rubbing alcohol and salt will get whatever is left.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2014)

I use a wooden toothpick instead of a paper clip.
You can soak it in the alcohol mix to loosen the tars.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 26, 2014)

I use the iso and salt method too. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I use the iso and salt method too. Seems to work pretty good.


much better than hammer & t-shirt method


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2014)

I use a detergent called LA's TOTALLY AWESOME I get it at Family Dollar let soak overnight
use a q-tip to remove solids and rinse, works great this stuff will clean anything.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2014)

Blue Pit outdoor, and a Deep Blue (late to be put into flower so not sure if it will even finish!).

Deep Blue



Blue Pit>>



Peace, DST


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2014)

DST said:


> Blue Pit outdoor, and a Deep Blue (late to be put into flower so not sure if it will even finish!).
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


beauties !!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

DST said:


> Blue Pit outdoor, and a Deep Blue (late to be put into flower so not sure if it will even finish!).
> 
> Deep Blue
> View attachment 3262049
> ...


How much longer do your temps stay up? holland was always a few degrees higher then germany.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2014)

DST said:


> Blue Pit outdoor, and a Deep Blue (late to be put into flower so not sure if it will even finish!).
> 
> Deep Blue
> View attachment 3262049
> ...


Blue Pit has the frost going on.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 26, 2014)

End of Week three in the led tent.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 26, 2014)

Super nice..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2014)

Yup yup looking lovely everyone 



From Sunday, first home game of the season.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 26, 2014)

Stop it already.....


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 26, 2014)

No please go on! Lol

What up guys, got some transplanting to do tonight 

Wahoo things are moving forward here!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

@DST - You need a new phone! Plants are looking Dutch!

I use acetone from the hardware store to clean my glass. It works instantly and rinses away easily with water. I use RO water to get sparkling glass. This is the method we used in O-Chem class to clean glass.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How much longer do your temps stay up? holland was always a few degrees higher then germany.


they reckon we'll have our last warm weekend this week. The last month (October) is a real bitch, cold, wet, damp, with me trying deperately not to chop off every single bud with botrytis!


----------



## rocko369 (Sep 26, 2014)

Monster crop of a bubble bomb clone. Little ones are bubble bomb and the two big pots in the back are strawberry kush sativa just topped strawberry side stem dont know if i shoud let them grow with filming and some lst 

Rocko


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DST - You need a new phone! Plants are looking Dutch!
> 
> .


I certainly do need a new phone,  but what do you mean by Dutch? I am actually very happy with how the Dutch Blue Pits are doing


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

If it ain't Dutch, it ain't much!


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 26, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Salt + 91% rubbing alchohol. 1:2. Plastic sandwich bag.
> 
> Rinse with warm sink water and get as much out as you can with a paper clip and water.. the rubbing alcohol and salt will get whatever is left.


Apparently --- didn’t notice COSTCO only sells 70% , will purchase 91% and try again, thanks everyone....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2014)

Bubble bomb, that's funny, I crossed a bubble N' squeak with space bomb... I called it space bubble... Bubble bomb is a sweet name.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 26, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> End of Week three in the led tent.
> View attachment 3262154 View attachment 3262155 View attachment 3262157 View attachment 3262158 View attachment 3262159 View attachment 3262160 View attachment 3262161


break ur set up down for me quick quick pot size and number of plants and such


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2014)

12/12from seed thread UK grower Del666, cool cat, created the BUBBLEBOMB many years ago.
sick sick sick fat producer. Incredible intoxicating sweet fruity smelling , I still have some beans. yeh I know that name fuckin rocks. this one a 12/12 from seed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 26, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> break ur set up down for me quick quick pot size and number of plants and such




5gl Hempy. 100%/perlite 6 plants. In that pic there are two more.small ones worked in too but sharing a container with one and a smaller container on the other. Those lights with be.doing my 4x4 tent next round.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2014)

Decided to keep pace with the changing light this evening, and I moved this...
(6:30pm)




... to over here...
(6:45pm)






And a view out the bedroom door...



Tomorrow morning I'll re-position them to make sure they get the morning sun, too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2014)

you need a light mover type trolly


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2014)

Speaking of lights...

... decided to turn off the light and get a night shot for a change...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 26, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> you need a light mover type trolly


Damn, Bob!
That little GIF of the skier brings back tons of awesome memories for me of my hotdog days.
Loved toking up on the lift up the mountain and scouting cool routes & jumps with my buddy.
We were monsters on the slope, and fearless.
Ski'd some crazy slopes back in Alaska.
That's the one activity I miss the most.
But I was getting out of it about the time snowboards had just been invented.
Those look like a blast.
Back is shot, so all I can do is remember and be amazed at what's been done in the last 20 years.
Sorry for the ramble: toking on some Sour Diesel outdoor from the dispensary right now.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 26, 2014)

Late night update!

13 transplanted tonight and probably another 6 or so tomorrow 

    

New girls dropped and rest of LR2 letting get a lil bigger

 

Time to take a dab and watch Purge Anarchy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 26, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Best / easiest method to clean glass pipes ? Anyone...


I use rubbing alcohol and orange gojo hand cleaner and put it in a baggy and shake and soak for 10 minutes. Then go at it with a qtip.Usually takes 10 minutes soaking and 1 minute q tiptipping rinse with hot water here and there in the middle of soaking it and then put it back in then bag and shake and soak some more. Simple and cheap


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 26, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Apparently --- didn’t notice COSTCO only sells 70% , will purchase 91% and try again, thanks everyone....


70% works too just not as quickly


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 27, 2014)

<don't know how to delete that lol, I hit the wrong button. 
Anyways, all 600 pics looking great! 

I spent another 6 hours today looking at housing rentals. I think I found the perfect place, hoping that I get it!! It has a garage, I'm so pumped to be able to park my car outside of it and have some plants in it lol

I've been pretty busy and haven't checked on my veg plants. Tonight I realized they definitely have thrips. I thought I took care of them when I noticed some trip damage a couple weeks ago, butthere was a lot of damage on leaves today. Not too eextremey but enough that it sucks. The grow room been dismantled and looks like a war zone now  

The karma genetics have grown so much so quick though, very good genetics, I'm impressed. I can't wait to get them under proper lighting, these look like they will be nice


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

LA Con Seeds:










Fathers are Wild Child, Love Child, MK Ultra, and Jilly Bean hyroot cut.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice plate of beans there Mo.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn, Bob!
> That little GIF of the skier brings back tons of awesome memories for me of my hotdog days.
> Loved toking up on the lift up the mountain and scouting cool routes & jumps with my buddy.
> We were monsters on the slope, and fearless.
> ...


hey Doob, yea skiing is my passion,loved skiing the bumps as a young man
, still do but body pain stops me, planning on leaving the beach next spring & movin to
Mammoth & ski bumming, I semi retired a couple yrs ago so looking forward to the move. Hope I can find a canna friendly landlord. I saw that there are a couple people on the "6" from the Big bear area, was wondering if they skied or boarded ? I'd like to hook up for a few runs & a bowl. I'v had a pass at Mtn High for 30yrs, now that Mammoth bought summit/bear, Im also buying a Pass there this year.
Always wanted to do Vadez, & would love to go to Hood & make some turns with ya....

OK...back to cannabis....

peace, bob


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 27, 2014)

I made a post last Sat. and my internet crashed for a week. I've spent over 10 hours on the phone with tech support. Hopefully good at last.

Happy belated b-day Dobbie, the girls are looking good. 

Here's a shot of a dog I harvested on Tuesday. Sometime this week I'm flipping some Sour Cherry for Christmas bud.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2014)

out run the sun..


----------



## past times (Sep 27, 2014)

Took these a month ago. The back 2 are BC BUD depot, Girl scout cookie. Growing in soil. The front, is a clone of the plant back right. My first attempt at hydro . I will update a pic when the lights come on b/c they have grown a ton and close to done on the back ones. And the Hydro is looking amazing


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 27, 2014)

This morning I jarred up what I had trimmed so far and I've got a single jar of Peacock and two jars of the Herijuana x Cheese. Quantity doesn't look like it's going to be there like I had hoped but the quality is really good. Very dense nugs so far from the 1K conversion bulb.

I will be trimming up some more tonight and the rest should be next weekend, I hope. They still look to me like they could go two more weeks but more than nine weeks with these strain is not typical.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> 5gl Hempy. 100%/perlite 6 plants. In that pic there are two more.small ones worked in too but sharing a container with one and a smaller container on the other. Those lights with be.doing my 4x4 tent next round.


great work looks legit.


----------



## past times (Sep 27, 2014)

Just after lights on. My little closet lab


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice.
What you got growing?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2014)

bob. Hit me up at [email protected]

I was just about to sell my board but id love to use it one more time with a friend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

Speaking of board...
... I was bored and snapped some sunny day pics


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm assuming you'll share some with us?? Haha. Hope its not too boring for you.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

Dog S1

    


Matanuska Thunderfuck


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

Berry Bubble


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2014)

damn doob... Seriously impressive. They look like they're gonna be FAT.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 27, 2014)

Very fat,looks so damn good.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

I sure hope so, I need to make a decent haul this time around.
I'll be happy if I can get 2-oz to 4-oz per plant. (They will be probably more than that, but I don't want to jinx myself).
Even then that'd come out to 51-oz.
Fingers are way crossed...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

Hard to believe they were like this only 71 days ago...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea hell of a nice crop doob


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2014)

Rock on doobs!


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 27, 2014)

Shhh


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 27, 2014)

good job doobs, cant wait to see how those Mexican extrema plant look growing in your yard. you get get a lot more direct sunlight than me I think specially when flowering


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

Now that I know the sun patterns of the yard I'll make sure to give the plants a prime spot 
Going to put one of each strain I grow into the ground, and the rest will be in 20-gallon containers.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

A couple of late evening shots...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> A couple of late evening shots...
> 
> View attachment 3263054
> View attachment 3263055
> View attachment 3263056


"The forest of earthly delights" looking great doob.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2014)

cool pic doobiebrother, nice shadow transparancys on the top of the berry! sWEET!
the SLH scrog is coming on real strong. perfectly healthy and will be a massive harvest!
ur a trip . Have a nice weekend everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome back NYC.

Nice mainline Dat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

One last one for the day...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

Beautiful pics of your forest Doobie Brother!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks, Mo 
Doing what I can with my little P'n'S Canon SX260HS, but I've got stuff I'm working towards that will benefit from better gear, so I'm looking at either a mid-high-end DSLR (Nikon D800), or a cinema-ready 4k video camera (Canon EOS Cinema C500), and good lenses for either (well, "affordably" good  ).
So will be slowly upgrading over the next year or so.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 27, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool pic doobiebrother, nice shadow transparancys on the top of the berry! sWEET!
> the SLH scrog is coming on real strong. perfectly healthy and will be a massive harvest!
> ur a trip . Have a nice weekend everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Looking real good, DAT 
Looks like it's going to be another full screen


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks jig and dooobs, yah after changing my set up my temps in the new tent are perfect. . Nothing quite like SLH.
The strain def stands apart from others as a classic. It won like 3 awards at the seattle cup this year.

ah jig , thanks, but jig I know my mainline C99 looks totally funked up.lol.. I tied down all her branches as far down as I could be using twist ties through the air pot. Always after a nice even canopy the small one gallon dogs are shorter much smaller in the same area..


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking great Err'one


----------



## past times (Sep 28, 2014)

Wolf pack said:


> Nice.
> What you got growing?


It is Girl Scout Cookie (BC Bud depot).


----------



## Laxx_ (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey anyone grow out the cheese surprise? When did she stop fucking stretching lol I'm about 3weeks into flowering n I think she's slowing down..I've also a fireball that's the total opposite, very short but one big fuck off main cola forming..I'll post pics later tonight


----------



## past times (Sep 28, 2014)

mother and its clone a month and a half behind in flower. GSC


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

COF how are those kush coming? I have not counted weeks, but they should be done or almost done right? I have a hso cemdawg x bluedream from the same dad going now, and it is looking to be a frosty sob too i will be half way your way next weekend, but it will be a quick trip. We are going to come out sat night chop and head back at daylight sun. I hope we pull something good but i have not been out in months to care for them  may just end up with a bunch of hash if i have to. next spring i am doing the outdoor closer to home. Five hour drive to get there has not worked out real well.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2014)

The alligator kush is in jars. Looks to be a good day smoke.
When I grew outdoors, the plants were usually ready the end of October or early November depending on the strain.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

That late well i may ride out if i dont have to chop. I have been holdong on to a set of bluepit and blue moonshine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Man it looks like i am going back to remodeling. I got some job offers at a couple shops but i came across a few jobs i could do for myself. I am going to put the word out to some reality offices and some property management companies and get back to work making a real living again.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's my Skunk with about 3 weeks left to go and another great 7-10 day forecast Go figure, I tried auto's outside to avoid the rainy cold weather in Sept-Oct here, and it rained and was cold all summer, and the best end of outdoor season here in years. Murphy's at it's finest.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2014)

Damn doobs better start saving for soil now  don't hit any utilities digging in the yard! 
Sounds like it's gonna be a lovely garden!

Looking great all!
Oh DAT, that artic monkys is my jam,,, the vid is insane.


----------



## ghb (Sep 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Well we are in So California now, but we are moving near Philadelphia next year. NZ is more of a 5-10 year plan. Really depends on what me and my wife end up doing for money. If we can free ourselves up of being hooked to a location, no static jobs... then maybe sooner. Also depends on how long our parents live. Both me and my wife are only children, and our child is the only grand child. So moving to the other side of the world wouldn't be very nice to the grandparents. The youngest of them is 68.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



errr a delayed reply. let's just say i was on involuntary hiatus.

i had to say i feel the same way about my own country, i regularly say ( with relative conviction) that i am out of here BEFORE i set up a family for the very same reasons (and 100 more  ). then there is always a side of me which retains pride in being british, not wanting to give up on something that for all the terrible and inexcusable things, has actually done a lot of good in terms of guaranteeing a good life for it's people.

it is this side of people that keep governments in power, too scared to see what life could be like if you just live out on your own. no history to govern our thoughts or influence our future, no premeditated preference ingrained by centuries of oppression or inequality. the amount of scots who voted yes to independence kind of paints a picture of how happy people are with the government at the minute, who knows how things would have went if we had went to war with is 6 weeks ago.

get your aluminium foil at the ready folks, it's conspiracy sunday.



and happy belated birthday doob, hope you had a good one, those trees look insane


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Here's my Skunk with about 3 weeks left to go and another great 7-10 day forecast Go figure, I tried auto's outside to avoid the rainy cold weather in Sept-Oct here, and it rained and was cold all summer, and the best end of outdoor season here in years. Murphy's at it's finest.View attachment 3263255


Lookin' good jimmer lets hope this weather holds out for a little bit longer.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2014)

Glad to have the reply whenever it arrives.

I think of you everytime little H grabs the broom to sweep. Start em young lol.

And I have to say, looking back on the post you replied to, it's amazing how when you put something out in the universe, the universe has an answer.



ghb said:


> errr a delayed reply. let's just say i was on involuntary hiatus.
> 
> i had to say i feel the same way about my own country, i regularly say ( with relative conviction) that i am out of here BEFORE i set up a family for the very same reasons (and 100 more  ). then there is always a side of me which retains pride in being british, not wanting to give up on something that for all the terrible and inexcusable things, has actually done a lot of good in terms of guaranteeing a good life for it's people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

What you want to do in nz?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2014)

LOL my body is on fire and I cant get the huge smile off my face. 
I just got super stoned on some primo one year cured homegrown Bubba Kush.my heart is beating out of my chest.lol 
@whodatnation the artic monkey as awesome. yeah I love that video what a trip!
@DST mike digs this video. I though mrs.dst might also appreciate its optical cool use of FONTS.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2014)

Suppose I better post my breeders boutique I'm about 3 days into week 3 of flowering..2xcheese suprise as you can see one is far more fruitful than the other 
Next is an unknown (might be a deep bluexliver)

followed by the short pheno of the barney's farm LSDsshort pheno of the fireball which would be sweet for sog  n lastly a random that I dunno or forgot lol  n group shot during lights on so I had to put the specs over but it's to show how jammer my dr90 is..


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 28, 2014)

How's everyone been? I miss you guys. I'm gonna try a go at this again let's see how I do


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 28, 2014)

Good to see you around, Enwhysea


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 28, 2014)

Chilling.....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> What you want to do in nz?


Not sure how to answer you doc. Live a good life. See some nice sights. Raise my daughter. If you mean for work, I don't like work and don't plan on doing much. If you mean earn money, there's lots of options that can be played by ear when we are there. I'd love to open a recording studio wherever I end up landing in life. And I plan on growing pot as long as I can.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure how to answer you doc. Live a good life. See some nice sights. Raise my daughter. If you mean for work, I don't like work and don't plan on doing much. If you mean earn money, there's lots of options that can be played by ear when we are there. I'd love to open a recording studio wherever I end up landing in life. And I plan on growing pot as long as I can.


As long as your doing what you love, it isn't work.
Let's hope the only clouds in your future are in your trich's.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure how to answer you doc. Live a good life. See some nice sights. Raise my daughter. If you mean for work, I don't like work and don't plan on doing much. If you mean earn money, there's lots of options that can be played by ear when we are there. I'd love to open a recording studio wherever I end up landing in life. And I plan on growing pot as long as I can.


I think tbat is great. I would love to go and just live of the land some where and raise my kids. We have talked about a home stead in Alaska, but it is to damn cold for me


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 28, 2014)

What up 6? Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Know I did, last night had a bonfire with the family for my boys bday and today we celebrated his actual bday and he had a minecraft party. Holy shit there was 16 kids here today and wow today has been a long day! Took a dab right before the party started, thank god lol. Snuck away about 3 hrs in to take another lil dab.

He made out like a pimp, got a red ryder bb gun, now he can play with dad  and lots of other cool shit, plus $105! Luck lil shit lol, I don't even make that much on my bday!

Well some nice porn going on here hoping here soon I can contribute some more 

Well time to relax and dab out, peace love and happiness 6!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome weekend, giggles 
Can't go wrong with a Red Ryder!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys I have to brag to somebody, Fri. I went to my pain Dr.
and told him to cut my med. script in half, first step toward freedom
and back to smoking.
My NL5's are getting quite bushy (first time for NL5) these things would be great
to scrog, how wide do they get? they're worse than Afghani for spread.
@Enwhysea, good to see you back.
@Giggles, glad you survived that many kids. Red rider is a great tradition.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2014)

Laxx_ said:


> Hey anyone grow out the cheese surprise? When did she stop fucking stretching lol I'm about 3weeks into flowering n I think she's slowing down..I've also a fireball that's the total opposite, very short but one big fuck off main cola forming..I'll post pics later tonight


the stretch comes from the backcross that was done with the exo cheese. The guy who done the cheese backcross mentioned there was one very tall and stretchy pheno. I guess that comes from the Danny Boy genetics which was the male used to start the bx.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah both phenos I got are those 2 fucking beasts...really liking the fireball, would love to see so.eine so a sog with those Badboys. Can't fucking wait to crack open some cheese bukkake


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

What's the story with the fem deep blue (if I remember correctly) didn't you lot mention fems being released eventually or what that a different strain?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, the wife is off for a business trip and will return Wednesday night. I've got a shit ton of stuff going on this week too so it's going to be a stressful one for me. Wife went to Seattle for a work convention and some after parties. I'm sure she'll have a good time but now I'm left with the responsibility of getting my kids taken care of on my own for the next few days. School (dropping off and picking up),homework, food, the whole deal is on me. My poor kids don't know what they've got coming, lol. 

I am supposed to go out for a business get together one night this week too but doubt I'll be making it. I am sure I'll end up with the babysitter cancelling or something and it won't work out. It would be par for the course and that's fine if it goes that way..


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Well, the wife is off for a business trip and will return Wednesday night. I've got a shit ton of stuff going on this week too so it's going to be a stressful one for me. Wife went to Seattle for a work convention and some after parties. I'm sure she'll have a good time but now I'm left with the responsibility of getting my kids taken care of on my own for the next few days. School (dropping off and picking up),homework, food, the whole deal is on me. My poor kids don't know what they've got coming, lol.
> 
> I am supposed to go out for a business get together one night this week too but doubt I'll be making it. I am sure I'll end up with the babysitter cancelling or something and it won't work out. It would be par for the course and that's fine if it goes that way..


That is the exact reason the wife never leaves me alone with the boys for over night lol. Last time I watched them they ended up at school in their pjs and flip flops! haha whooops...


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

My wife would have a heart attack, I think, if I were to let that happen. I think my kids will be okay with getting dressed. It's the keeping them fed part that has me worried. Like, making sure they have lunches in the morning before leaving the house. I forget that type of stuff all the time, lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 29, 2014)

So do I dez, so do I. that's why I get all their shit ready the night before that way we can wake up, get dressed, brush teeth and head out the door


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Well, the wife is off for a business trip and will return Wednesday night. I've got a shit ton of stuff going on this week too so it's going to be a stressful one for me. Wife went to Seattle for a work convention and some after parties. I'm sure she'll have a good time but now I'm left with the responsibility of getting my kids taken care of on my own for the next few days. School (dropping off and picking up),homework, food, the whole deal is on me. My poor kids don't know what they've got coming, lol.
> 
> I am supposed to go out for a business get together one night this week too but doubt I'll be making it. I am sure I'll end up with the babysitter cancelling or something and it won't work out. It would be par for the course and that's fine if it goes that way..


It's simple kids + crushed up Valium=no problems.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello Jambo, enjoying life in the lower League with all the other top clubs

Good to see ya lad. Hope all is well.

Dez, good luck with the kids.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the story with the fem deep blue (if I remember correctly) didn't you lot mention fems being released eventually or what that a different strain?


nah, yer right, there are deep blues in the pipeline, just a bit of a lengthy pipleline will keep peeps posted on availability.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

I will likely be getting their stuff ready the night before too. I'll probably get all of their stuff ready as soon as they go to bed tonight. I have some trimming to do still that I am planning to try and do a little at a time over the next few nights. We'll see though as it depends on how tired my training makes me. It starts tomorrow and goes through friday. I should be out on my own by next Monday.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

DST said:


> Hello Jambo, enjoying life in the lower League with all the other top clubs
> 
> Good to see ya lad. Hope all is well.
> 
> *Dez, good luck with the kids*.


Thanks D!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey jambo.  Everyone is dropping in these days.



giggles26 said:


> That is the exact reason the wife never leaves me alone with the boys for over night lol. Last time I watched them they ended up at school in their pjs and flip flops! haha whooops...


I have little H for 6 days by myself. We roll prety much like you gigs. PJ's all day, mess on her face as a uniform, and lots of partying.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2014)

My kids like it during the summer when the YMCA has PJ day. The get excited about not having to get dressed and stuff on those mornings. Every once in a while their school will have PJ day but it's rare.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey jambo.  Everyone is dropping in these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I have little H for 6 days by myself. We roll prety much like you gigs. PJ's all day, mess on her face as a uniform, and lots of partying.


Ya I'm horrible at matching shit, fuck half the time I don't even match and my wife just laughs at me. The whole color wheel thing wasn't my strong suit. What does blue and purple make daddy? It makes Blurple! Yea that's it!

Oh hey did ya get my email back?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

DST said:


> nah, yer right, there are deep blues in the pipeline, just a bit of a lengthy pipleline will keep peeps posted on availability.


Yeah I'm a total fucking fan boy for the blues n I'm sure most the breeders boutique fan boys will happily wait so keep us posted!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2014)

It's a Matanuska Thunderfuck kind of a day...














Was crunching numbers yesterday and realized I might hit the magical 67.2-ounces with of this harvest:

4.20-lbs.

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

Those are beautiful DB, luck man


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2014)

About 1 week away from super fun sexy time as I make to fuck with the bitches with 3 kinds of Berry Bubble jizzmatoska.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

What are you feeding them Doobie?


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeea baby...

Veg room
 
Lil bit of everything..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What are you feeding them Doobie?


The last feeding was a 50/50 mix of Fox Farm Grow Big and Tiger Bloom.
The next feeding will be just Tiger Bloom.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2014)

And the neighborhood dispensary is going to be selling Fox Farm nutes and Humboldt nutes starting the 1st of October.
So great timing for me, as I'm running low on bloom nutes.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 29, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hey jambo.  Everyone is dropping in these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I have little H for 6 days by myself. We roll prety much like you gigs. PJ's all day, mess on her face as a uniform, and lots of partying.


I'm just jumping in on this before I forget. My youngest daughter lives in her pj's or pj like clothing and uses baby wipes until the day she goes home. She claims swimming is good enough and to be honest, me and my oldest finds it funny as shiet. She'll even dress the dogs in her clothes for the day and wear them the next. At home her mom says she's the little teen princess showering twice a day never wearing anything for half the day. Her mom claims she just trying to get to dads hippy side.

@giggles26 I hit you back.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just wanted to post a selfie.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2014)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Just wanted to post a selfie.View attachment 3264287


What a beautiful face !


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2014)

here is a tent I have going now
I don't think I have the patience ( lazy) to run more than one
or two strains with most in diff stages of flwr, 
Im going back to a SOG
LaCon on lft, Chocolate Rain center, Fireballs rt, Power Kush & Dinachem tucked in back & corners



gonna use these two Fireballs clone's for SOG
 
FB
 
LaCon may sog in another tent
 

 bob


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 29, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> here is a tent I have going now
> I don't think I have the patience ( lazy) to run more than one
> or two strains with most in diff stages of flwr,
> Im going back to a SOG
> ...


Hot damn...i think I may need to dive back into them fireballs..
You got some fine looking gals.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 29, 2014)

You work rocks Bob!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmmm...
...sooooo.....
.. since I'll be needing a way to get up to Portland for classes, and it just sucks being stuck in town (scooter only goes 42-mph on level ground), I was presented with a choice today...
... get something like these as a means to be more mobile (able to hit the highway and get out of town) (*and I keep my scooter)...

















....or....

... I trade in the scooter and get one of these...

... a 2015 Kawasaki Ninja 300 ABS SE...


Have to make a decision quick, too.
Leaning towards the bike, as there's not much in the local used car inventory that appeals to me right now, and I just prefer two wheels, and it's cheaper to operate & maintain and insure...
1st world problem...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 30, 2014)

The tops of the sour power biker and kosher tangi biker are looking decent after the toppings. I think the thrip problem is getting better too, for now at least. Hit them with dish soap and water the other day. That thunderfuck is looking killer doob and your plants are lookin nice @BobBitchen


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

This one is a 2014 model, and it's discounted $400, and there is no added freight fee or setup fee (usually an extra $300 to $400 dollars)...


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2014)

Very nice, Doobie but like you said before, don't count harvests before they arrive, 3rd time and you'll need to do the harvest dance in the yard with yer pants on yer head!!!! And no one likes to have to do that now



DoobieBrother said:


> It's a Matanuska Thunderfuck kind of a day...
> 
> View attachment 3263967
> View attachment 3263968
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2014)

I am a car type of person, although I have not owned one for nigh on 14 years now (except some company cars, but that doesn't count), but that bike certainly looks like fun, Doobs. My biggest car decision is what to rent when I go on holiday, lol. At the moment I am trying to decide between an Audi A3 sedan or a Jaguar XF for our next vacation,.....the Jag costs twice as much though.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought Subarus were the official car of Oregon?








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2014)

suburas are for nut cases, seriously good, but very mad cars


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2014)

Niiiiiiinja!!!
Im missing .8 gram of hash this morning! Did the dogs eat it?
 
Hmm 

Niiiiiinja doobie! 
Hawaiian snow out of light and lemon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> here is a tent I have going now
> I don't think I have the patience ( lazy) to run more than one
> or two strains with most in diff stages of flwr,
> Im going back to a SOG
> ...


looking sweet man. Looking forward to the fireball SOG


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

DST said:


> Very nice, Doobie but like you said before, don't count harvests before they arrive, 3rd time and you'll need to do the harvest dance in the yard with yer pants on yer head!!!! And no one likes to have to do that now


Yeah, I've probably already jinxed it.
Now I'll be lucky to see a light eightball of duff from it all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I thought Subarus were the official car of Oregon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much, which is why I can't even afford a used one 

There's a decent 2005 BMW 325i for $7k, that only has 125k miles on it.
But I couldn't afford a tune-up, much less a major repair on one of those, and I'm sure the insurance would be crazy.
Plus, the wife says if I git that one, SHE'D be driving the BMW, and I'd get the Honda.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 30, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hmmm...
> ...sooooo.....
> .. since I'll be needing a way to get up to Portland for classes, and it just sucks being stuck in town (scooter only goes 42-mph on level ground), I was presented with a choice today...
> ... get something like these as a means to be more mobile (able to hit the highway and get out of town) (*and I keep my scooter)...
> ...


Love riding! It's hard to pass up the bike, but as your only means of transportation it is tough. I will always have a car as my 1.5 years on only a Yamaha R6 was rough. You can also try looking into a used Suzuki SV650 if they have any around your area that haven't been track converted. You will appreciate the extra CC's!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Niiiiiiinja!!!
> Im missing .8 gram of hash this morning! Did the dogs eat it?
> View attachment 3264511 View attachment 3264510
> Hmm
> ...


I'm pretty much pushing for the green machine.
The wife is fine with it, if we can get enough of a trade-in on the scooter.
Even a $1000 trade-in would lead pipe cinch the deal.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Love riding! It's hard to pass up the bike, but as your only means of transportation it is tough. I will always have a car as my 1.5 years on only a Yamaha R6 was rough. You can also try looking into a used Suzuki SV650 if they have any around your area that haven't been track converted. You will appreciate the extra CC's!


I know I'd dig the extra oomph of a 600+ 
I had a Ninja 600R back in the day (1985... YIKES!), after riding an '82 GPz550 for a few years.
If I had the extra do-re-mi I'd go for the Ninja 650R.
For now, I'll be happy with a 300R to keep me less inclined to twist the wrist too excessively and risk points & fines.
And it's still as zippy as an average car, and gets 60mpg.
And has good resale value here in Oregon so, if I want to upgrade again in a couple of years, I won't lose much on a trade-in or can sell it privately and use the proceeds towards a BBB (Bigger, Better Bike).
I've been commuting around town on a 50cc scooter for 18-months now, and unless it's frozen roads or snow, I ride.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2014)

Im pretty envious and very glad for you  
Hope it turns out and we will see some on-board footage!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello everyone! Yall have room for one more?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2014)

Dog #2 looks totally wasted....I'd start there. :0)


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup,just got more bean bags....have a seat.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello everyone! Yall have room for one more?


Absolutely. Welcome aboard.
We'll treat you so many different ways you'll have to like one.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 30, 2014)

The bikes nice doob, I've always wanted one. Only reason I haven't is because my back is messed up and it probably wouldn't be good for it. And it's hard to get groceries or if it rains. Other than that, bikes are awesome, so cheap to drive and maintain and FUN!!!! the first time my brother ride one, he drove up the side of the house, literally lol.He said he knew how to ride so I let him take it for a spin. Heard the rpms at like 8 grand, and he dropped the clutch. Vroooommmmmm, his first and last wheelie ever. He wasn't hurt luckily but the front and side plastics were cracked pretty bad lol

Welcome to the 600 jojo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

3.5 weeks in the led tent. Buds are really taking off now.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 30, 2014)

It's so nice here for the last day of September, I'm supposed to be doing my H.W. but instead mixed dirt in the kiddy pool and up potted the rest of my girls. Now I'm reclaiming some of my yard back from the real weeds. 
And here's the car of someone they busted at my school yesterday for something. Hmmm..wonder what he was doing. I have better shots but didn't want to disrespect the guy's privacy and throw any pics with his face up, but this is a sweet car and I'm far from a car person. Why I was waiting for my GF to pick me up, I watched 4 different tow companies show up before 1 would take it. 

Just wanted to add I didn't care about the cops privacy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

Some money going on right there!
Damn!
Not much of a car nut anymore, but gotta love the exotics 

When I had my 1985 Ninja 600r, Kawasaki had made just enough of them to qualify it for AMA racing, so there was only 3235 in the world, and I had #3217.
Got a LOT of looks & honks & titty flashes driving it around in Alaska.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 30, 2014)

@ someguy brother thats a nice [email protected] alphap here is a picture of my bike


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 30, 2014)

$2.00 to fillup


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

@jojodancer10 

nice. Do peeps buy bikes setup like that or custom build? I like the motors.. LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2014)

@SomeGuy looking straight up Fire, awesome work, is that on a recirculating drip system with a big rez to fill them all up?
Are you going to keep all of them in that tent stuffed like that?
@DoobieBrother good luck with your vehicle purchase, please don't get a motorcycle .its just so bloody dangerous and I know so many people that have died or been crippled paraplegic and fucked up so bad from riding . don't want to hear it happening to you.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 30, 2014)

That has to be custom, cant be legal.. Or can it?  Nice bike!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

Amber,

Those are in 5gl hempys. Drain to waste. They are scrogged in there so they are not moving until harvest day. Then those lights will go into the new 4x4 tent after this cycle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2014)

oh I see SomeGuy. interesting set up..im so curious how you plan on controlling the massive amount of bush in there.... how much do you usually yield with one of those buckets? . most of my 2 gallon waterfarm scrogs can fill a 4 by 4 alone. how do you control the super growth in there .. are you going for just 10 or so huge donkey dick colas per bucket?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

Amber,

Something like this but flat.... that pic is from my cabinet that is "kinda" vertical.. LOL








Or like this except not parabolic... LOL (another way older grow of mine)







I expect they will be up off the screen a bit this time though as I kinda ran out of horizontal space. Next time in 4x4 with 9 of them. LOL BTW I like to let the outer edges of a flat scrog get taller so they can grow up the walls a bit.. AFter this one is done we will see how the 4x4 works out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2014)

@SomeGuy that is so fuckin RAD! u just made my day. I gotta try that now. I cant believe you will attempt 9 of them, that's like EVIL KENIVEL shit dude. U FUKIN ROCK!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2014)

Scrog is looking stellar SomeGuy.

I think you will really enjoy the 300 Doobs . They are great bikes for commuting and cruising around town. I wouldn't buy one for road trips though because the small displacement engine will struggle to hold highway speeds for long periods of time. I would go with something with more cc's if you're planning any trips on the bike.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

@Dr.Amber Trichome 

LOL awesome I made your day.! BTW... There are 6 5gl in that 2x4 tent currenlty. Plus a one gl slipped in there. total of 8 plants as one of the 5gl has two in it. I was afraid I wouldnt fill the screen. 

Here is the day I flipped them... About 3.5wks ago








If the cabinet impressed you just check out my journal. Several grows in it.  I am expanding my practice though so I will have a 4x4 tent, a 3x3, and this 2x4 for vegging. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/someguys-cabinet-grows-ca-mmj.706026/ (im still on this journal till I start the 4x4 led tent up.

older one:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet-grow-trying-to-actually-keep-a-journal.192292/


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 30, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Scrog is looking stellar SomeGuy..



Thanks Dez!  Your grow looks like its going well too. I am feeling like its getting close to that time for a meet up again.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey JOJO.... glad you finally made it over.

Missed you bro. What's good down there?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> $2.00 to fillup


That's friggin' awesome!


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 30, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks Dez!  Your grow looks like its going well too. I am feeling like its getting close to that time for a meet up again.


Thanks. I am a little disappointed in my grow this round. It's just taking too long for the majority of the plants to finish. 

I'd be down to meet up sometime and it would be cool if everyone was to make it.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2014)

Some shots from this morning. The road to dank is ahead

    
Some new girls have started popping   
More LR2 ready to transplant


Mid November can't come fast enough....


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 30, 2014)

A friend of a friend built the bike frame for an oz.another friend painted the bike .the motor is a 80cc with a lil work done to it.i ride this to the beach.got it up to 50 mph with my heavy [email protected] someguy that scrog is beautiful [email protected] jigs nice to hear from you brother hows the fam? This is what i been up to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hay hay whats up jojo!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry guys i had to cook dinner and check [email protected] doc hows the fam


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Sorry guys i had to cook dinner and check [email protected] doc hows the fam


Good tomorrow is my last day at work and i will back working fore myself again


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2014)

My little girl is getting bigger and bigger. And me and the wife have a big move on the way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 30, 2014)

*motorcycle update #420:

The trade in price is acceptable, so it looks like I will be a Kawboy once again, riding my trusty green steed off into the red-yellow-green sunset in search of adventures...


... much like this little green warrior I discovered after pulling the Ramp of Death away from the foundation of the house so I could excise the evil Slope of Damnation from the benign Doorstep of Non-sprained Wrists...


(*I made sure to make him a temporary cover out of a small cardboard box until the project was done and the step moved back into place)

I sprained both wrists a few hours ago by pirouetting down the red clay-infused handicap ramp and landing face first on the cement walkway in the same position as Han Solo when frozen in carbonite.
Heard both wrists let out a loud "snap" sound and thought I'd broken something.
Might have cracked a bone, don't know.
I do know that both wrists are sprained.
Thankfully, I have an oz of decent herb to help.

The Death Ramp...
(*this thing, when wet, is so slippery it's like you're weightless and out of control... until you hit the ground. This was the third time since moving here that it's happened. And it was the last time...)
(you can still see my skid marks iin the dark grey streaks where my boots went crazy) (***and, yeah, "skid marks".  )



The doorstep, after cleanup with power washer.



So, just need to fill out the loan paperwork, and take it from there.

Time to toke hard.
I popped 3 ibuprofen, and that helped a little with the pain.
Might have to take a few more in a little bit.
Alright, it's Bong:45-pm, smoke if you get 'em...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2014)

Alrite guys that make bubble, what are you guys getting for returns? I'm just curious as to if I need to change anything.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys been busy but I'm trying to catch up.
@doobie good luck with the bike. I bought a Kawai in '78 the Z1R, 1000 cc's of _FAST._
loved that rocket ship. 
@SG, nothing to say but BEAUTIFUL!
@Dr.D, glad you've gotten busy, great to hear that.
@jigfresh, don't blink your little girl will be in college.
My wife is having some surgery on thurs. so I'll catch up when I can.
Good vibs to ALL the 6'ers 'till I get back.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2014)

Good luck to your wife Oldman60, hope all goes well bru.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 1, 2014)

Good Morning DST trust all is well in the Dam.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 1, 2014)

had some slime issue I think I've fixed it though anyone got any ideas on how to fix this yellowing though? I gave them 10ml or grow and micro yesterday and 5ml of calMag and 5ml of rootzone by DutchMasters


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2014)

nitrogen will help.


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey 6'ers,
Long time its been. But I got attacked by thrips and mites and am using a homemade rosemary oil based organic insecticide that seems to be amazing. I realized about a week ago that there was an actual bit of web on of of the plants. After further inspection I found there were mites on a few of the plants in the tent. Did some research and found that rosemary oil kills mites on contact. I found a recipe 1 oz. oil per gallon of water and a few drops of dish soap. Shake well. I sprayed most of the plants down, but there were mites in my veg area too. So they resurfaced. I got some more rosemary oil and treated them again.But, there was one particular plant that I didnt feel could be salvaged, so I had it away from all other vegetation. I decided to really put the rosemary oil to the test using this plant as an experiment. After 1-2 days of isolation from the rest of the garden, the mites were visible on the tops of the leaves not just the bottom, and you could see them crawling around. After treatment 0 movement. Smells awesome too.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2014)

Enwhysea, what you have given them should be enough. Don't concentrate on the growth that is already there or yellowing, concentrate on the new growth. If the new growth tips are coming through dark and happy then don't overdo it trying to get yellow leaves to magically turn green, it won't happen.

Hemlock, always a pleaure to see you at the Club. Tricks are good, and with you?

Nice recipe shishka. Did you just go and buy straight rosemary oil, or did you make it?


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2014)

nyc, is that back middle plant in mapito? never seen anyone here use it before.

as dst says, if the new shoots are good then the plant is good, getting a yellow leaf to turn green requires a lot of sorcery.

hope everyone is good today, and that dooobie never got a 600cc super bike. ( no offence but i wouldn't recommend anybody over the age of 30 get a superbike, they are impractical and highly dangerous, especially when high )


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 1, 2014)

ghb said:


> nyc, is that back middle plant in mapito? never seen anyone here use it before.
> 
> as dst says, if the new shoots are good then the plant is good, getting a yellow leaf to turn green requires a lot of sorcery.
> 
> hope everyone is good today, and that dooobie never got a 600cc super bike. ( no offence but i wouldn't recommend anybody over the age of 30 get a superbike, they are impractical and highly dangerous, especially when high )


It's actually a pineapple clone my boy gave me he's real big on this TLO soil stuff I think those are wood chips


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2014)

thanks for clearing that up, hope you get it dialled in.

i'm a bit devastated i never got to meet my first mapito growing rollitupper


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

DST said:


> Good luck to your wife Oldman60, hope all goes well bru.


Thank you, we can only hope for the best.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> This one is a 2014 model, and it's discounted $400, and there is no added freight fee or setup fee (usually an extra $300 to $400 dollars)...


Just found out that the usual setup fee for this one is $1000.
I had my 1985 600R delivered to my driveway in Alaska from the motorcycle dealer in Federal Way, Washington.
They come 90% assembled in a wooden crate.
Usually the motorcycle dealer finishes assembly and then also does a QA inspection to make sure everything is as it's supposed to be.
Anyways, this one must come with more parts needing attached, because $1000 setup fee seems 3 times more than what I'd expect, having assembled my 600R from a crate in the past.

And @ghb : my super sport days are long behind me 
Aside from a short break during marriage, I have ridden motorcycles since I was 4 years old (didn't learn how to ride a bicycle until I was 8 years old).
And I've learned restraint when riding on the roads.
The wife had no idea what kind of can of worms she opened up by letting me get that scooter... 
I told you guys after I got the scooter that it'd be 1-3 years before upgrading to a Ninja.
So it's now almost exactly 18-mos since then. 
My next goal is also in 1 to 3 years: a Ninja 650R, which is nowhere near as radical as the Ninja ZX-6R.
It's more of a sport tour bike that happens to be able to keep up with the Ninja 636 and ZX-6R when in the right hands, but won't break your back or wrists or cramp your legs on long rides.
With a bad back & radial tunnel & carpal tunnel, I need the more upright seating so I can ride for more than 15 minutes at a time.

Anyways (damn these sativas), I really appreciate the well wishes to be safe 
Shit can happen at any time when on two wheels, so I keep my head on a swivel & wired to my ass.
I expect everyone to not see me, and don't hotdog or drive too much like a squid, so that rases the safety odds a bit.
And I'm an "All the gear, all the time." kind of rider. 
Gotta live before we die, so I'm grabbing the bull by the balls and playing patty cakes with his baby maker sack!

Time to wake & bake.

Paperwork gets filled out today and submitted, then driving out to Bend to visit the wife's ant & uncle-in-law so we'll be stopping in to the motorcycle dealership to get some face time with them, and so I can check out the bike.
Once things are finalized, I take my 42mph scooter on a 20-mile road trip out of town on a 65mph highway that everyone does 80mph on (OR Highway 22E), to do the trade-in, and get the keys to my new bike.
The highway drive on the scooter will be...
... interesting. 
If things work out, it should be early to mid-week next week.


And the plants are budding up nicely in the back yard!
Will have some new pics a bit later today when the sun hits them.
Wake & bake!!!
(finishing the second half of the joint I started last night)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2014)

You gonna give the bike a custom paint job like the scooter?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know 
I've always wanted a lime green ninja (that's Kawasaki's official racing color), so when I look at it, I don't see a need to change it right away.
What I might do is convert all stickers to paint (I hate stickers on a bike). 

This is just too sweet looking to do much to (in my stoned, and very biased opinion):


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just found out that the usual setup fee for this one is $1000.
> I had my 1985 600R delivered to my driveway in Alaska from the motorcycle dealer in Federal Way, Washington.
> They come 90% assembled in a wooden crate.
> Usually the motorcycle dealer finishes assembly and then also does a QA inspection to make sure everything is as it's supposed to be.
> ...


Good vibes to you my friend, wind in your face and bugs out of your teeth.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I don't know
> I've always wanted a lime green ninja (that's Kawasaki's official racing color), so when I look at it, I don't see a need to change it right away.
> What I might do is convert all stickers to paint (I hate stickers on a bike).
> 
> This is just too sweet looking to do much to (in my stoned, and very biased opinion):


600's are for the track. Just get a liter bike and be done with upgrading! You know these words resonate within your soul which yearns to ride a rocket!

And motorcycles are dangerous? Not if you are a mature rider. I kept myself out of wrecks on a daily basis just off knowing how to spot bad drivers, and having a way to escape tight situations. Most of the idiots riding are younger kids. I was once one of them, and learned the hard way.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

How about a 300hp, 1000cc supercharged Ninja H2R:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

My scooter has about 5hp.
The Ninja 300 has 39hp.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2014)

Sup fellas 

Back in rout to Cali with my ol' lady, hopefully make it to NM today.

Oh yeah, got a hold of my beans a few hours before I left,,, off the fairy goes digits crossed.

Anywho just checking in


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

Safe drive, whodat, and say "Hello" to your lady friend for us


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2014)

you coming along the 40 who? I'll meet you in baker!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2014)

I sure am jig.
Is baker in OK?

Btw I can't gain access to my old email account @ yahoo, forgot everything.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> How about a 300hp, 1000cc supercharged Ninja H2R:


If that rides anything like a turbo bike then no thank you! Probably wants to stand up on the rear constantly. My R1 was running about 135-140 hp at the wheel, and after 10k rpms was an absolute beast! 
My next bike will be a 600 track bike, a Honda 1000RR, or the Kawasaki 1400cc sport touring bike they have. I'm jealous though Doobs. Haven't had a bike in 5 years and it hurts to see them on the road. Even worse are pics of the Dragon being tore up by my old riding buddies. 
Show the girl off when you get her in the garage!


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> My scooter has about 5hp.
> The Ninja 300 has 39hp.


My pocket bike has 14hp  Have outrun the cops twice on this thru the city  Need a new pulley for the starter tho


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2014)

That H2 has winglets to help the front end stay down. And I'm sure the supercharger is much smoother than a turbo... so it should be a super safe bike.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2014)

Whodat, it's in CA buddy. You'll probably turn off the 40 by then though. If you have any other email addresses get at me. Or you can always use the dreaded FB.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That H2 has winglets to help the front end stay down. And I'm sure the supercharger is much smoother than a turbo... so it should be a super safe bike.


My problem with street bikes was always the loose nut on the the controls


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

Figgy said:


> If that rides anything like a turbo bike then no thank you! Probably wants to stand up on the rear constantly. My R1 was running about 135-140 hp at the wheel, and after 10k rpms was an absolute beast!
> My next bike will be a 600 track bike, a Honda 1000RR, or the Kawasaki 1400cc sport touring bike they have. I'm jealous though Doobs. Haven't had a bike in 5 years and it hurts to see them on the road. Even worse are pics of the Dragon being tore up by my old riding buddies.
> Show the girl off when you get her in the garage!



I'll be recording video of taking possession (that is to say: HER taking possession of ME), snapping some pics in the parking lot, and will have my helmet cam charged & ready for the ride home.

The guy messaged me back that he's going to the storage area with the mechanic who assembled them to help pick the best one in inventory (hope that's not code for "We're dumping this lemon on you, you naive little toad."). 
Depending on the loan approval process, next week will be a little more green for me than previously.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> My pocket bike has 14hp  Have outrun the cops twice on this thru the city  Need a new pulley for the starter tho


I can just picture those high speed chases!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

It's going to be SO nice to be able to accelerate up hills and not hold up traffic


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

And there's tons of aftermarket performance upgrades & accessories for this bike, so I'll slowly add stuff, starting with good tires, then double bubble windscreen, rear shock & front springs, then intake/exhaust, then ECU.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

AND will get a comfortable seat!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

Or might make my own seat for it.
Get some memory foam, nice leather, and use the old seat plate to make a more padded version of it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2014)

It's actually a possibility jig, if we end up going to San Fran from Zion the southern rout would take us through baker,,, SF is still up in the air.

I'll holler at you through FB when we decide,,, would be pretty sweet though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

@jigfresh :

If I do a custom paintjob, it would be something like the Flying Tigers insignia on the P-40 Warhawks fighting over Southeast Asia & China during WWII...







But I'd do the airbrush work to make it detailed and fully shaded, as well as more realistic and modern & "scary".
Would do the full camo treatment: olive drab green, tan, and grey underside, use drops of glue along the edges of panels to simulate rivets, etc.

Just one thought that comes to mind.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

This is more my speed:









This is what I wanted:









This is what I got:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

A couple of sunny "First Day of October" photos of the ladies...

 
 

Recorded some video footage and will upload to youtube later after I chop it down a bit.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I can just picture those high speed chases!


Its acceleration and cornering 
This one is factory so mine has a little more go. Its just awesome fun riding in the city


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey doobs have you brewed any of that tea yet?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

I will this week after I get some BSM, and will feed & mulch them before leaving on Saturday.
I'm sure they'll love it 
One of the Berry Bubble plants is a super late bloomer, and is looking about 80% Sativa Dominant, so looking forward to seeding a few of her nugs, and smoking the rest.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

It's mine...

!!!!!!!


The loan was approved, and I'll be bringing in the scooter by 4:30pm and meeting the wife there to sign off on everything and be done with it.

Happened faster than I expected.
So, crap, I have some stuff to do to, prep the scooter, and old parts to collect & box up.
Just cleaned the bong and smoking on this:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

***I meant to write that I will be picking it up TOMORROW at 4:30pm.

Got excited.



Still lots to do before then. 
Like take a hit from the bong.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2014)

I used to do a lot of models when I was younger. Those kinda planes were among my favorite. That style with the shark mouth.... so cool.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

I built detailed aviation & naval models up until I got married. 
Even painted the ceiling & upper walls of a room to look like realistic clouds & sky, complete with the sun, and then I'd hang the airplanes in various ways, solo & dogfight.
I had about 50 models hanging at one time.
And I'd always bring them down and let people check them out if they wanted to hold one for a better look (easy to fix minor breaks).
Now that I have an airbrush again, I've been thinking about getting back into it.
Or larger, fantasy-based figurines.
Actually would rather get some clay and do my own sculpting. 
So many other things pulling at me, but it's a nice way to take a break from stuff: toke up and put together & mod & paint models.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 1, 2014)

Im smelling love in the dry box.i already started my next run..dj short blue moonshine.i been waiting to run this plant for 4 months now.i went to get my trillis and found out my son through it out.im like "why"? ...pop we running a perpetual from now on.last i knew i thought i was the father!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

Dang whippersnaps, always testing us Old Bulls!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 1, 2014)

I got to do some cleaning and give her some tlc for a week and then its on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mine is doing great jojo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

> I used to do a lot of models when I was younger.


Planes were not the first image that came to my mind!








Last model I built was a Saturn V rocket with the command module:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 1, 2014)

DST said:


> Enwhysea, what you have given them should be enough. Don't concentrate on the growth that is already there or yellowing, concentrate on the new growth. If the new growth tips are coming through dark and happy then don't overdo it trying to get yellow leaves to magically turn green, it won't happen.
> 
> Hemlock, always a pleaure to see you at the Club. Tricks are good, and with you?
> 
> Nice recipe shishka. Did you just go and buy straight rosemary oil, or did you make it?


I went to the local health food store /pharmacy the neem oil was more expensive so I decided it would be worth a shot with the rosemary oil. I just treated both closets and looks like the treatment yesterday was a success. Ill do it again tommorrow then Ill switch to once every other day for a while,then once a week.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 1, 2014)

@ doc i hope u like her.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's the Dinafem Cr Cheese clone (left*) and a Barneys Farm Cr Kush plant. (right*). Giving two thumbs up to barneys, those cr kush seeds all turned out great. That strain was very well bred. Keeping some clones from this one and will lock down one for a mother. Have some Barneys peppermint kush plants and Hazemans grape 13 going also. ill post some pics when they are in flowering. BPN Farmers pride line. It does a really great job, highly recommended.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

I found a backroad way to take my scooter to the motorcycle shop.


Here's my route:


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 1, 2014)

I need to step my scrog game up


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I found a backroad way to take my scooter to the motorcycle shop.
> 
> 
> Here's my route:
> ...


Does that route avoid the higher speed area?


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 1, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3264730 $2.00 to fillup


That is bad ass!! Love the airbrush work!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 1, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Does that route avoid the higher speed area?
> 
> 
> cof


Yup!
It's all paved roads cutting through farm parcels, so should be much easier than the highway.
Average road speed is 30 to 35mph, so the scooter should be okay.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad to see some new people joining in the 600 and old 600ers returning (even though I'm new) it's good to see more joining in  

Been a rough week. I don't think my landlord has the money to give me my security deposit back in time, so been penny pinching to come up with a spare $1500 and rent on top of that. I hate that money rules the world. I think I have things figured out though. Hoping to hear back from the property management tomorrow and start moving next week. Fingers crossed!! Even though my landlord just told me I can stay another year, wtf! I had to say no because this is the 3rd time in 6 months that she said she was selling the house, I can't take the inconsistency, too stressful not knowing what she wants to do with the house. Anyways, that's the end on my rant 

Hope yall have a good night. Here's a pic of agent orange on a biker kush leaf.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 1, 2014)

Did I show my bike? I took off the main big ass stickers that we're basically just advertising. Now its slick


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 1, 2014)

24" baby . left the white accents stickers. Got a new back sprocket with two extras teeth that what it came with forgot how many so now cruise ing speed is fast ass shit. Special down wing up wind its harder you have to stand up this and its not bad. My legs are already bigger


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 1, 2014)

So I went back to retreat the infested plant that I isolated from the grow room.Was only able to find one alive mite crawling around. But I still treated every plant under my care. Its a Cheez Bx2 f2. If anyone remembers that strain. This is the keeper pheno I found. No Exo cheese funk more like a sweet/sour candy. Seems like it will yield well from the structure. Shes about 6 weeks in so I think the bugs affected the overall vigor up to this point but shes doing much better now.Some shots


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 2, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3265215 had some slime issue I think I've fixed it though anyone got any ideas on how to fix this yellowing though? I gave them 10ml or grow and micro yesterday and 5ml of calMag and 5ml of rootzone by DutchMasters


Any chance the slime issues may have caused a lockout of certain nutrients to the plant. I have had something similar happen. Just brainstorming ideas ya know. Is there any correlation between the appearance of the slime and the yellowing. Its definitely something I would put some thought into before adding more food.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2014)

Slime can cause pH fluctuations and if severe enough will lock out certain groups of nutes depending on the direction the pH swings and how far.

Below shows the nutes & at what pH ranges they are available to the cannabis plant.
So if it swings too far in one direction multiple nutes can be locked out.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2014)

Goedemorgen, Good morning, Buenos días, goeie môre, bonjour, Selamat pagi.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2014)

Wazaaaaaaaaaaap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dobbie, congrats on the new bike. 

Oldman, I hope all goes well with the wife, I think I read where she's having surgery today. If she all ready did, I hope all went good.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2014)

Godverdomme! botrytis on my outdoor Blue Pit, already chopped two nice colas and a rather big top off another cola! ffs......I think I'lI give up trying to grow normal mj outdoor here. So frustrating each year just cutting all the rot off. I think I have had 2 years where it didnt get bad at all! The rest, might as well not bothered. Bot = Cunt!


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 2, 2014)

The slime has come back to one plant, I'm really not sure why either. I think I've fixed the yellowing as the new growth is good and green. I wish I could speed up this vegg cycle though I'd love to have some bud by new years.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 2, 2014)

Sry to hear that DST. Im heading out to my friend to do some trimming and removing lower and inside budsites but i think we will have to face the cunt (bot) anyways..
Its been a while since ive posted some freakish growth.. Well here goes! 
Unfortunately i cant say what strain it is as im a fool with my "selfies" and "crosses" but i know i had some selfed dogs, goji og and chemdog. +some i cant remember. Threw a handfull of seeds in paper and went with the 5 that germinated first.
In this case i dont think that showing pistils means its mature and ready for flower  Never seen this before.
 
Hope its a mutant dog  I got room for special.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 2, 2014)

Have any of you guys ever put a seedling into a aerocloner ? I put a germed seed in one and was just wandering if it would be OK ?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2014)

Going back to the bike conversation, I had a 2007 GSXR 1000 with a turbo on it for a short time. It was basically a drag bike (extended swingarm) but it had 209HP at the tire on a dyno. My Honda 954RR was pushing 172 HP at the tire after some mods and tuning. They were both rocket ships. More like a guided missile than a motorcycle, LOL.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Whats up 600 i went in for two hours this morning and helped install an oak island, and i am done. Now i officially work for myself again. Fell asleep the past two nights, so i have some reading to do on here. Hate to hear about the mold D. That sucks man. Take care guys


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Going back to the bike conversation, I had a 2007 GSXR 1000 with a turbo on it for a short time. It was basically a drag bike (extended swingarm) but it had 209HP at the tire on a dyno. My Honda 954RR was pushing 172 HP at the tire after some mods and tuning. They were both rocket ships. More like a guided missile than a motorcycle, LOL.


I like the gsxr 750 that is a fine bike


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Have any of you guys ever put a seedling into a aerocloner ? I put a germed seed in one and was just wandering if it would be OK ?


Should be fine in there


----------



## skywalkerAK (Oct 2, 2014)

Try u


hippy132 said:


> Best / easiest method to clean glass pipes ? Anyone...


No try using this stuff called goof off. Ship cleans anything sticky and rinses out clean. Get it at the hardware store


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

I do the alcohol and salt method like some of the guys use. Done it for years now


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like the gsxr 750 that is a fine bike


Yes, the early 2000's GSXR 750 bikes were rocket ships too. Excellent bikes, IMO.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

They have the tale lights molded in instead of sticking out and i like that


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know if I'd use Goof Off. I think that stuff is way toxic and I'd be concerned about it all getting rinsed out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

My new worm bed


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2014)

2nd the opinion of being afraid to use goof off. I don't like using the stuff on anything near me with those fumes, much less something I will be inhaling from many times a day.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 2, 2014)

Well guys ill be heading into the grow room for a while.ill post pics as time goes on.i was just thinking how to run a perpetual with a trillis but if i cant im going all in.ill be runing all doc's creations as well as wolfs cd.cant wait to put them in the race.oh yeah @ doc got a few males 1 chem dawg 1 alligator 1vanilla 1gdpxfireball


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 2, 2014)

Moms tucked away


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 2, 2014)

I got tired of filling the buckets up one at a time so i connected all the buckets and a rez.talk about being lazy.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2014)

Keep up on your 600. Keep up on your 600. Keep up on your 600. 

I think I just spent half the day in and out of here trying to catch up. lol I've been moving the last week or so and haven't been able to get by so I do have a good excuse. We are getting settled in. I'm scoping things out that need to be taken care of and making a list so the landlord can take care of them and not have to come around for a while. Luckily I got a good landlord who keeps up on things. Once that's done I'll start setting up and bringing over a few seedlings I have going at my pals garden. 

Doobie, congrats on your new bike! I know squat about them myself. Was interested in Harley's in the past but outgrew the desire I guess. A nice E bike to get around town is more my speed these days. 

Here's to you stay at home dads. http://www.babble.com/relationships/being-a-stay-at-home-parent-is-a-luxury-for-your-spouse/

Good seeing other 600 peeps straying back in. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy! 

Lastly, love the dog shots! Here's my boy Nero getting settled in himself. 

 

 all!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3266278 Moms tucked away


I want to run the gdp x fireballs ( grandady's balls) click the link in my sig and check out doc's lab i did an update today


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2014)

Nero looks a little stressed from the move....any more stressed and he would be asleep.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2014)

like we have enough to be concerned about...

*This Is Not A Mosquito!! Look closely....................*Incredible






*Have you ever wished you could be a fly on the wall to spy on what's going on or being said? How about being a mosquito instead! 
No, this isn't a real mosquito. It's an insect spy drone for urban areas, already in production, funded by the US Government. It can be remotely controlled and is equipped with a camera and a microphone. It can land on you, and even has the potential to take a DNA sample or leave RFID tracking nanotechnology on your skin. It can fly through a slightly open window, or it can attach to your clothing until you unwittingly take it into your home. It can then be guided to the top of a curtain or other invisible location where it can scope entire rooms and monitor everything being said. Given their propensity to request macro-sized drones for surveillance, one is left with little doubt that the government has big
plans for these micro gadgets.
(And to think we were worried about West Nile virus!)
And now you know why our government wants the law changed to allow drone surveillance in the United States. This is a great example of what THIS administration is doing to control every aspect of your privacy, your freedom, your health care and your finances!!! It's time for a major housecleaning in Washington. If you are naive enough to think we aren't headed for total government control of the American population, just delete this. If you're paying attention to what's happening, you know what to do!*


cof

the pic is being iffy about showing up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> like we have enough to be concerned about...
> 
> *This Is Not A Mosquito!! Look closely....................*Incredible
> 
> ...


THAT IS SOME DIRTY ASS SHIT!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Nero looks a little stressed from the move....any more stressed and he would be asleep.
> 
> 
> cof


He definitely experienced some stress. Not eating, depressed, but he's bounced right back and loving it here. Our old place we'd have to leash him up the take him to the backyard. Now we just open the backdoor and the whole property is securely fenced off.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> like we have enough to be concerned about...
> 
> *This Is Not A Mosquito!! Look closely....................*Incredible
> 
> ...


Our government is doing the same thing right now. They've been caught spying, a lot, and are now ramming through an online surveillance bill, in the name of protecting our children from predators, even though our Supreme Courts have already ruled the bill unconstitutional. I think all G8 nations are in this together and damn the torpedo's.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2014)

Lookie everyone! I'm Mr. Oktober!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2014)

dog shot

 

Der Wiennersnoozing


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hashish anyone....


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2014)

Brown sugar!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 2, 2014)

Cute dog Bob and duch! Here's my muts, Rufus and pluto


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 2, 2014)

Damn giggles, that looks dank!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Goji f2


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2014)

So now that I have some time, let's talk weed!

@DoobieBrother....I was chatting with marko about your MTF. Being he's from the west coast originally, and is around our age, he's experienced the old school strain in his day and it perked his curiosity. He say's he understood it was a clone only back then so we're wondering about yours. I remember way back, you started from seed that you had stashed from way back. It's been a while since then and I'm wondering how it's worked out for you and how it's stacking up to what you remember in the past?

Also, we're firing up some Headband from Cali Connect that marko scored recently. He's generously going to let me have one of the seedling that just sprouted. They're fems by the way. They're "818 Headband". Anyone know what that's about? Can't find any info. Sorry marko, I stole your image to show the boys.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2014)

Found it!

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sour_OG/The_Cali_Connection/


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 2, 2014)

@ doc you are a dangerous man!!!LOVE YOU WORK


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2014)

Made it home alive, no stalls, no wrecks, no road rash!

I know bigger bikes will eat it for lunch, but this thing is fast for a 300cc twin!

Definitely as fast as a sport version of a good v-6 sedan or coupe.
So no more worries about holding up traffic in town up hills, and hitting the I-5 freeway to go north or south is going to be a breeze.


And I hit 46mph on the scooter down a hill while driving it to the motorcycle shop!
Was bouncing off the re-limiter and everything!
Which means a weak clutch contra spring. 
A stiffer spring would bring it up to 45mph on the flats, which was my goal all along.

Doesn't really matter now.
Super happy with the new motorcycle!

Got some good video footage of the last scooter drive, and some good footage of the first Ninja drive.
Need to sort them out and upload them to youtube later tonight.
Right now I need to toke and go get some TP.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! When does the tinkering start


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 2, 2014)

congratz!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks 
Will replace tires first, with some good Pirelli "Rosso Diablo II" tires if I feel the need after the rains come.
Then shock & front springs to get smoother road performance.
But I'll probably be getting saddle bags & tank bag first.
Performance wise it's plenty fast enough for me, but I'd like to make it louder and more noticeable in traffic, so will be looking into a good exhaust kit.
Wind blast is heavy from the front, (small windscreen) so will need to upgrade that.

Lots of little things.
But not for a bit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 2, 2014)

Just checked back on the motorcycle shop's website for the bike I bought and got this page:


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2014)

Got an email from Hight Times today with their HT Cup sales splaff in it. They have changed the venue this year in Amsterdam to a place called Undercurrent. Venue looks nice but issue with it is, it's in Amsterdam Noord! Which means getting a boat to it from the Centre. They reckon upon 9000+ guests at the venue, yet the venue holds a 550 capacity......and they boast of having a "smoking area" which scarily says to me, that the main venue will be "non smoking". We shall see when we visit it. skiping getting a booth this year.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

That's a bummer.
At least there IS a smoking area, but a cannabis convention like this should be open toke everywhere, and a have a smoke-free room for those that need it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's a walk-around of the bike while i waited on the wife to arrive at the motorcycle dealership...

*It's going to be clear & sunny tomorrow, and will be 80f (27c), so I know what I'll be doing...

... riding...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dst, I feel your pain with the bor. My weather is taking a dive and raining for the next 4-5 days straight. I tried auto's for the fact they finish early and thinking the ruderalis gene would protect it against what mold issues that shouldn't have been that big of a deal. I was even wrong with that, it rained all June and July with cold weather. Out of the 16 I had out, 13 had at least a small amount of bor on it. I didn't treat with anything and was counting on the ruderalis gene.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 3, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Keep up on your 600. Keep up on your 600. Keep up on your 600.
> 
> I think I just spent half the day in and out of here trying to catch up. lol I've been moving the last week or so and haven't been able to get by so I do have a good excuse. We are getting settled in. I'm scoping things out that need to be taken care of and making a list so the landlord can take care of them and not have to come around for a while. Luckily I got a good landlord who keeps up on things. Once that's done I'll start setting up and bringing over a few seedlings I have going at my pals garden.
> 
> ...


I love it. My first dog as a kid was a shar-pei(i think I spelled it right). I'm starting BW pictures next week. The school lent us old 35mm camera to use and being Kodak is from here, they give us 10 rolls of film to use for class. I have my other camera set to bw to get am idea of what it will look like with the other camera.

Cats also have their place in the 600.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 3, 2014)

They're so squat I love it.





Hey @DST do you see that clone on the top left on the floor? Its a pineapple clone that I tried to revegg I think its finally coming along but all the new grow is starting at the bottom. Do you think it would be OK to chop the top part since no new growth is coming out of it or should I leave it be ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

Congrats on the bike Doob
enjoy !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> They're so squat I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3266664
> 
> ...


It should be good it has that new branch. I would cut that old buded stalk off and let the new take over. Revegs will grow kind of crazy


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It should be go if it has that new branch. I would cut that old buded stalk off and let the new take over. Revegs will grow kind of crazy


Thanks doc you're the man way cooler than the Dr that holds my nuts while I cough (;


----------



## duchieman (Oct 3, 2014)

When you get a call in the morning telling you to check your mailbox, and you find a couple of nice Herijuana nuggets in it, you KNOW it's gonna be a good day! Thanks buddy!

Jimmer...For practice I've been forcing myself to go back to basics lately and not rely on the technology so much. I'll change my LCD screen to show info/histogram only and no image so I can't chimp, then I try to rely on the Sunny 16 rule only for my exposure. I'll have no idea what the images look like until I get home and export them. I think if you try this before you try the film you'll have better results.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 3, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Made it home alive, no stalls, no wrecks, no road rash!
> 
> I know bigger bikes will eat it for lunch, but this thing is fast for a 300cc twin!
> 
> ...


Two brothers full carbon fiber exhaust, replace signals with flushmounts and integrated tail light, grip mirrors, high flow air filter, stainless brake lines, Ohlins suspension, and a steering damper should start you off right. Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Two brothers full carbon fiber exhaust, replace signals with flushmounts and integrated tail light, grip mirrors, high flow air filter, stainless brake lines, Ohlins suspension, and a steering damper should start you off right. Enjoy the new ride!


Have you worked in a garage before Figgy? , "it's gonna cost ya" as he opens up the bonet/hood on your car.

And Enwhysea, the Dr. got yer balls.....I mean back!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

DST said:


> Have you worked in a garage before Figgy? , "it's gonna cost ya" as he opens up the bonet/hood on your car.
> 
> And Enwhysea, the Dr. got yer balls.....I mean back!


Wait till he gets older and it moves from his balls to his arss. He really wont like him then


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

Morning 6, toking on some fire stomper og hash.

Yep this shit smells amazing!!! Oh and it works wonders for my girl!

No attacks for the 25 days! Wahoo!!! 

Have a good one 6! Maybe have some updates tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good to here i cut thoes today but was a little early. Mites had got them this summer and i needed to get the next round going.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 3, 2014)

I use this bubbler like 2-3 times a year. This was my bday bowl in the morning yesterday. So now I'm 40. Good, relaxing day yesterday. First time I have had my bday off in over a decade. Enjoyed it so much I took today too. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Happy birthday SG! nice pipe too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

A pic after parking last night...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I use this bubbler like 2-3 times a year. This was my bday bowl in the morning yesterday. So now I'm 40. Good, relaxing day yesterday. First time I have had my bday off in over a decade. Enjoyed it so much I took today too. .
> View attachment 3266753 View attachment 3266754


Happy b-day, Some Guy!!
A couple of days off is a nice present to yourself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice doobie i would like to get a 250 ninja to run around town on. They get like 69 miles to the gallon, but these are the worst drivers i have ever seen. I dont want to die this year so i will wait till i move


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Have a good day all i have to finsh some work or i wont be getting paid today.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday SG! Have a great second day off.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2014)

Happy Belated B'day SG!
Be sure to have a bag or three for me, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2014)

Doobie Brother, I am jealous of your new bike. It looks super nice and the 300's are definitely quick and light. There a few modded ones near me that I see all the time and they sound great.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

Happy birthday SG !!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Doobie Brother, I am jealous of your new bike. It looks super nice and the 300's are definitely quick and light. There a few modded ones near me that I see all the time and they sound great.



It's a little badass 
It's not the fastest thing on two wheels but, for it's size, it does great!
Going for a ride today and will have the helmet cam on.

I checked the video footage of the trip home from the cycle dealer, but only audio got recorded.
I'd flashed the firmware just before going to pick up the bike, and it was for a newer version of the camera, so no video got recorded.
Flashed the bios back to the previous version, so it should be okay.
Anyways, the bike is very liberating, and fun to drive.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hell yea doobie enjoy and be safe


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

Going to the dispensary in a bit to get a gallon of bloom nutes.
Maybe even a glass pipe, depending on cost.
But waking & baking first.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

@SG, Happy Birthday!
@Doobie brother, congrats on the new ride. Be safe, road rash is no fun!
To everyone else, *Thank you for your well wishes*, your vibes came through.
The wife came through the surgery OK, now we just have to wait for the
pathology report, keep our fingers crossed.
Grow on and grow well.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

Fingers, toes & eyes are crossed, oldman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> @SG, Happy Birthday!
> @Doobie brother, congrats on the new ride. Be safe, road rash is no fun!
> To everyone else, *Thank you for your well wishes*, your vibes came through.
> The wife came through the surgery OK, now we just have to wait for the
> ...


Great to hear hope all turns out well for her


----------



## duchieman (Oct 3, 2014)

@oldman60 I'm a little out of the loop with your wife's situation but best wishes to you both whatever it is. Hope you're both home soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2014)

So good to hear oldman. Continued good vibes.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 3, 2014)

Happy birthday SG!
Thats great news oldman. Hope all turns out good.
Made lemon cookies today  Yummi. The dogs were begging like there was no tomorrow so i gave em a small piece each. My boy is now woobly on his feet with small eyes wanting to play  Happy sativa high from lemon taken a little early 

Forgot my camera as i was out tending to the greenhouse girls. Bummer. But i got a little video from my cell. Ill try to get it up. They are just rocking! If half survives the high humidity period we are in ill be more than happy..


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

Now that I have a minute; First I thank all the 6'ers for your good vibes.
She had 2 lumps removed along with her axial lymph nodes on her chest wall
under her left arm it was really scary for a few weeks, nobody wants to hear that
they have a mass that needs surgery.
The waiting and not being able to help or do anything drives me crazy I want
something to fight, not sit and wait! I hope no one else I know has to go through
anything like this.
We've been together for 41 years now and I'm looking forward to many more.
Again, we thank all of you.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2014)

That's crazy! And, 41 years! You are an inspiration to me for being together for so long. That's an amazing thing these days.

My wife and I have been together 16 years now. Hopefully there'll be at least another 16 in us, lol. I look forward to being together without the kids in the house again. We had more fun together back before the kids. I'm sure we'll have more fun together once they're out of school.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That's crazy! And, 41 years! You are an inspiration to me for being together for so long. That's an amazing thing these days.
> 
> My wife and I have been together 16 years now. Hopefully there'll be at least another 16 in us, lol. I look forward to being together without the kids in the house again. We had more fun together back before the kids. I'm sure we'll have more fun together once they're out of school.


16 has me beat and 41 damn We will be at 11 years this March 13. It is great at times and hell at times but that is a marriage


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey I've got you all beat! I've been married for 28 days!! 

Guess we have just started veggin our marriage, can't wait for the flowering! 

On that note my parents celebrate 33 years this November!! Crazy to think bout that! 

Oh and happy bday SG! Hope you have a good one brotha !!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 3, 2014)

18 years here and been swinging from that rope ever sence.its more hell on this end than happiness.i think my grandpa gave me some bad advice "if she dont take care of home someone else will" thats true but the pain that comes with it is pure hell. But the women oh boy,i just cant have just one for to long.they all have different things i like and never all the qualities i want in one woman.im a SUCKER for the gay and bi women.for example last year for my birthday my girlfriend brought me my bday gifts...3 of her girlfriends talk about a kid in the candy store.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2014)

Happy birthday someguy! 
Glad the surgery went well Oldman, I knew it would go well  
Kick ass bike doobie, love the green color! 

I got approved for the house rental I wanted!!! I'm so pumped!!! Moving the 17th so I'll be able to get the garden up and running again


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

Congrats Alpha,
Keep it green and growing.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy birthday someguy!
> Glad the surgery went well Oldman, I knew it would go well
> Kick ass bike doobie, love the green color!
> 
> I got approved for the house rental I wanted!!! I'm so pumped!!! Moving the 17th so I'll be able to get the garden up and running again


Nice! Is it in the woods or neighbors close?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried growing Thai indoors, I know it's nuts but I have
7.5 foot ceilings in my grow room. If I supercrop the plants I could keep them
down to about 6 feet or so.
Any ideas out there?


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Has anyone ever tried growing Thai indoors, I know it's nuts but I have
> 7.5 foot ceilings in my grow room. If I supercrop the plants I could keep them
> down to about 6 feet or so.
> Any ideas out there?


Go for it! I think you will be fine as long as you do your best to maintain an even canopy even through veg. Topping and supercropping many times and smaller container than normal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> 18 years here and been swinging from that rope ever sence.its more hell on this end than happiness.i think my grandpa gave me some bad advice "if she dont take care of home someone else will" thats true but the pain that comes with it is pure hell. But the women oh boy,i just cant have just one for to long.they all have different things i like and never all the qualities i want in one woman.im a SUCKER for the gay and bi women.for example last year for my birthday my girlfriend brought me my bday gifts...3 of her girlfriends talk about a kid in the candy store.


That is 8 tits and 4 asses i would be i heaven


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Go for it! I think you will be fine as long as you do your best to maintain an even canopy even through veg. Topping and supercropping many times and smaller container than normal.


You can always go back and thin out the thinner branches once flowering begins


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is 8 tits and 4 asses i would be i heaven


I'd be in the hospital!!!


----------



## Figgy (Oct 3, 2014)

DST said:


> Have you worked in a garage before Figgy? , "it's gonna cost ya" as he opens up the bonet/hood on your car.
> 
> And Enwhysea, the Dr. got yer balls.....I mean back!


No, but this is my general list of mods to start off with on any bike. My bikes have never stayed stock


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> You can always go back and thin out the thinner branches once flowering begins


It's the height that worries me I will have to keep them to 6 feet +or-.


----------



## AKHUNTER (Oct 3, 2014)

Comin in wayyyy late.. 400w 4x4 veg, dirt, heavy 16 units. 2 600w 4x8 flowering, will have pics later of flowering when lights come on. Comments/concerns welcome.. Starin (big ones) C99. (Little ones) God Bud both from BCBD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like some happy plants you have there


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

Some very happy plants. How long those babies been veggin for?


----------



## AKHUNTER (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like some happy plants you have there


Thanks.. Always a work in progress


----------



## AKHUNTER (Oct 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Some very happy plants. How long those babies been veggin for?


transplanted them on Sunday.. They are clones


----------



## AKHUNTER (Oct 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Some very happy plants. How long those babies been veggin for?


or are you talkin the bigger ones?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2014)

some good lookin' plants ya got there AKH


----------



## AKHUNTER (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2014)

Better late than never man. Welcome to the club.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

AKHUNTER said:


> or are you talkin the bigger ones?


The bigger ones


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

They look real happy.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

@AKHUNTER :

Here's a taste of old school Matanuska Thunderfuck genes smuggled out during the exodus of '78, now growing outdoors in Oregon:
I have 4, and will be zapping some of their branches tonight with Berry Bubble pollen.
But Matanuska Thunderfuck is one of my all-time favorites, and smoked bales of it back in the day in Spenard, Fairview, and Mt. View hanging with my buddies and other riffraff.


----------



## AKHUNTER (Oct 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The bigger ones


5/6 weeks.. I usually do 4 weeks in those small pots then 4 weeks in the 5 gallons in veg to give the roots time to grow.. I keep the light down on them so they don't stretch seeing how I have a little longer veg then some people..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

They are some beautiful MTF just make shore some of those hit the fiery with the BB.


----------



## AKHUNTER (Oct 3, 2014)

@DoobieBrother 
F*ckin beautiful, Ive smoked that strain bout 5 years ago.. Put me in heaven


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2014)

Doobie gets an Oldman double like.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Someguy glad u ok .akhunt very nice [email protected] alpha [email protected] man&doc that lil blue pill works will i knocked all 4 of them down


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

I should send you some Love Child Pollen.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Spent the day talking to my boy about the perpetual grow so here goes fam plz chime in with your thoughts.1000wtthps on a 4x4 table full of clay pellets each clone will start off in a mini cube as clone take root ill place cube into a larger cube 6x 6 cube will be the final cube.step 2 5 clones per row every 2 weeks.by week 5 full tent . Week 6 get a jump start on the next set of clones


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks guys!  

Giggles, it's in the woods, but kind of like a cul de sac, all the roads are dead ends and there are neighbors but everyone is about 150+ feet away and it's a 215 friendly place so the neighbors should be cool (I hope lol) ! Not much of a back yard though but it's all fenced but the trees are so huge in nor Cal that this particular house has so much shade from the sun so the outdoor growing wouldn't be very good here unfortunately but I've always been an indoor grower for the most part anyway so it's OK , I'm gonna be happy that the trees can cool the place down in the summer because where I live now it gets to be 110 some times and I have no trees at all except tiny fruit trees, it's torture!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Jojo, I did a perpetual flood table, this is a design I did instead of filling the whole table with hydroton, it's so much less messy this way, maybe it's something you could do


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Added new links to my signature for my old grows from 2012 with the pictures fixed.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I should send you some Love Child Pollen.


I've heard that the Pollen Faerie is about to fly out with some Berry Bubble.
I'm sure if the faerie knew how to get to you, there would be enough jizzmatazz left over for you to play with. 
PM me if you'd like.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 3, 2014)

@ alpha thanks and i have a top but its only 16 holeswe werr trying to do 25 plants total but 16 sounds good the plants have to big bigger tho.ill run it by the little bull


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ alpha thanks and i have a top but its only 16 holeswe werr trying to do 25 plants total but 16 sounds good the plants have to big bigger tho.ill run it by the little bull


Cool man, I built my top out of reflective insulation board for about $10, very durable and light weight plus the reflection is a bonus. mine held 36, but you can add as many as you want or space them out as much as you'd like, it'ssuper easy to cut oout the holes for the net pots with a hole saw and a drill


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Damn my top cost 125. 6 inch holed 16 total


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 3, 2014)

More veg time tho


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm gonna try running a SOG again after a couple runs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I am starting to put plants in for my next led scog tonight


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm ready to grow some trees again though  SOG is fun but I've always loved monsters.


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna try running a SOG again after a couple runs.


What strain(s) do you run for your sog?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

@Giggles you still have clones from my beans?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> What strain(s) do you run for your sog?


Well I did have a lot but after the bust I'm forced to start over but to name a few were c99, double Dutch, honeybee and slh. She's a real good one

@Dr.D81 I've still got beans


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

This is one of the great things about living in a Medical Cannabis state...

My first run to the neighborhood dispensary, in real time, less than 5 minutes...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2014)

I love sogs, I probably would still be doing them if I didn't have such a limited plant number count. It was the easiest way to hit a gram per Watt in such a short time. I really miss sogs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 3, 2014)

Doobie, how fast does a 300 go? Can it cruise at 70 or so? I'd love to get one someday, it seems a lot lighter and I might be able to handle something like that with out hurting my back too much, is it pretty decent on bumps, like to the shocks take most of the impacts or is it really jolty?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was told the 250s will top out at 130 or so. That 300 should best that i would think aye doobie i looked it up 118


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Doobie, how fast does a 300 go? Can it cruise at 70 or so? I'd love to get one someday, it seems a lot lighter and I might be able to handle something like that with out hurting my back too much, is it pretty decent on bumps, like to the shocks take most of the impacts or is it really jolty?


I've seen vids where some guys have theirs up to 120mph (194kph).
Some are in the 113mph (183kph) to 117mph (191kph).
No land rocket, but you lose your license and have your vehicle impounded past a certain point above the posted limit anyways.
It'll cruise 70mph all day long 
If you have more than 34-inch inseam, it might feel cramped in the legs.
Fits my 32-inch inseam snugly.
All the youtube reviewers said it was a very upright seating position, and I'm sure compared to a 600RR supersport bike it is very upright, but to me it is a little too low in the bars for my bad wrists, so I'm going to get some 2" handlebar risers to see if it helps.
And the seat is stiff.
A softer seat is a must.
It's a little stiff over bumps, but really not too bad (I have a bad back in 3 places: lower lumbar, upper lumbar, and the C5/C6)., but it seems to be no problem so far.
Mostly the discomfort is in my wrists & bumcakes.
Where it is very jolty is in it's compression braking (throttle-off deceleration). It's got a lot of engine braking power, especially in 1st gear.
I'm going to start experimenting with starting out in 2nd gear instead of 1st gear, and will replace the stock front gear with a larger, 15-tooth gear to stretch the gearing out about 6% and make 1st gear more usable in city driving.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

Honeybee #1
 
Exstrema
 
Og13 x gdp
 
Goji Not as organized as i would like but a lot of bud still


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

Noice, doc!
Love it when a vert cab starts filling up with nugs.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 3, 2014)

I should also point out, regarding my wrist discomfort with the bike is partly due to spraining both wrists 2 days before taking possession of the bike.
I think I also cracked the radius bone of my left fore arm.
So for others, it might not feel as uncomfortable when driving it around town in traffic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I should also point out, regarding my wrist discomfort with the bike is partly due to spraining both wrists 2 days before taking possession of the bike.
> I think I also cracked the radius bone of my left fore arm.
> So for others, it might not feel as uncomfortable when driving it around town in traffic.


Me too cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)

pics coming of extrema times mexi in few moments doobie..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 4, 2014)

Right on!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 4, 2014)

In the meantime, here's some pics from earlier today...









And this was what I got at the dispensary on the motorcycle's first dispensary trip:
(*a new glass pipe)


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2014)

Doobs, I am surprised you didn't get a 600cc bike!!


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Doobs, I am surprised you didn't get a 600cc bike!!



Not that I didn't want one, but they're literally twice the price as the one I got. 
Well the super sport ZX-6R.
The perfectly adequate Ninja 650R is a mere $7600 (plus 600 to 1000 for destination fee and setup fee).
That one is definitely on my radar now.
The one I bought holds it's resale value really really well, so upgrading will be easy when/if the time comes.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)

piece o'shit Verizon tablet camra not doing it justice... if only I could find the charher to my old camara it had macro and everything.. and for some reason it wont take any other charger that fits..


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> In the meantime, here's some pics from earlier today...
> 
> View attachment 3267298
> View attachment 3267299
> ...


"Pretty maids all in a row" our kind of nursery rhyme.
Doob your pics always make me miss outdoor growing.
Did you check out the lg. root pouches @ A.M.Leonard's?
By the way the bike sounds good for sm. cc's.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)

the taller phenos look dank as shit I chopped the shorter early budder already it acted kinda of like an auto flower if I ever seen one. witch I haven't.. either that or it was the indica from the extrema? but it was pretty good like green frosty, I quick dried it though no cure cause I have no weed so I didn't get to taste its full flavor.. but the taller phenos just look so much more frosty! and I got 4 out of five tall phenos. so and 5 out of 5 females.. so you should be good. almost everything I hit with that extrema has turned female cept for two out of 2 out of 11 plants. best looking male plant I ever seen.. every cross loved it.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)

ill take pics in the day time tomorrow so you can see the whole plant structure I had to like hold a light and try to take a pic.. they smells so much better that the short pheno also.. do you have a picture of your berry males I can see? whats the make up of it?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

dababydroman said:


> piece o'shit Verizon tablet camra not doing it justice... if only I could find the charher to my old camara it had macro and everything.. and for some reason it wont take any other charger that fits..


A couple drams of single malt will clear those pics up for me.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)

lol cheers to that.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thai seeds are on the way! I'm happy now something for a new challenge.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)

man I forgot to label this one plant and its lookin super good as a you veg.. hate then that happens cause f it turns male im deff gunna chunck some pollen.. o well all if all I guess all that matters is that tis good weed, screw the name. labled everyone elese and forgot that one! and forgot what the hell I planted.
fuckaroo! that's what ill call it if I breed with it lol


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2014)

some of my crosses are getting deep in the game! I deff have one of a kind strains you cant get anywhere elese! and I take pride in that! well I wouldn't call them strains just yet still working.. slowly but surely..


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 4, 2014)

Had to put my lemons in cages today as they were falling over. Hawaiian snow puts a amile on my face big beast  Gonna be awesome bubblehash.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 4, 2014)

Mutant evolving


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Mutant evolving
> View attachment 3267337


You really have something strange there, I've been growing a long
time and never saw anything like that. Please keep the pics coming.
What strain is it?
My compliments on the HS that is one beautiful plant, the smoke should be great.


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2014)

hydro, your thumb looks remarkably like dst's, and a little bit like whodats , strange the things i notice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Got a cold snap 62 this morning here. Fells like its 20 when it was 90 yesterday morning


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 4, 2014)

duchieman said:


> When you get a call in the morning telling you to check your mailbox, and you find a couple of nice Herijuana nuggets in it, you KNOW it's gonna be a good day! Thanks buddy!
> 
> Jimmer...For practice I've been forcing myself to go back to basics lately and not rely on the technology so much. I'll change my LCD screen to show info/histogram only and no image so I can't chimp, then I try to rely on the Sunny 16 rule only for my exposure. I'll have no idea what the images look like until I get home and export them. I think if you try this before you try the film you'll have better results.


Thanks for the tip and it makes a lot of since. I will do this for a little while. I have 3-4 weeks before the pictures are due.

Someguy, Happy Belated birthday.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 4, 2014)

Ill keep the pics comming. Ive never seen anything like it either. Sadly i dont know what it is.. Its from my own grows so its either dog s1 selfies or Goji og selfies could be chemdawg or crosses between those. Had two beans from a lemon i harvested along the goji og could be special. I wish i had put some notes on them..
The HS is a clone. So i know it is wonderfull smoke. Really intense sweet mango sorbet like if i remember correct 

ghb lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a cold snap 62 this morning here. Fells like its 20 when it was 90 yesterday morning


My high today won't hit 60 and maybe once this week with rain every day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My high today won't hit 60 and maybe once this week with rain every day.


It is going to hit 73 today then 80, 85, 87, 87,87


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning 600! Nice cool and sunny day here today. Need to bring in some appliances and then it's a muck around day for me. Heri is the only thing on the menu today so I'll have to resist sitting down. 

Really enjoyed the video @DoobieBrother. Nice looking town you're in. I've ridden bikes a couple of times in my life but never in an urban environment like that. You know I'm no stranger to driving and dealing with 4 wheelers, but the million eyes you need when you're on a bike. In a truck you're trying to keep from crushing somebody. On a bike, your trying to keep from getting crushed. Anyway, keep er up!  

Enjoy your Saturday folks!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2014)

I love the video Doob! That's awesome!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My high today won't hit 60 and maybe once this week with rain every day.


Well jimmer there's two of us in that boat but my plants are inside.
Always sunny and 79 degrees in the grow room.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> @AKHUNTER :
> 
> Here's a taste of old school Matanuska Thunderfuck genes smuggled out during the exodus of '78, now growing outdoors in Oregon:
> I have 4, and will be zapping some of their branches tonight with Berry Bubble pollen.
> ...


Any chocolate flavor in that thunder fuck?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 4, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Any chocolate flavor in that thunder fuck?


Not in the original MTF.
It's got a strong pine overtone, with strong citrus, mint, and spice smells mixed in.
If it's done right, it's difficult to sniff in a fast & heavy nose intake of a freshly opened bag of it. Makes the nose close and throat tighten into a little cough.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue Pits from Button Ben. I fthese finish in time they are looking good for the Cup Entry. They are due for the chop just before end of October whoch should give me 3 weeks to get em ready....not ideal but it will have to do.










Peace, 
DST


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2014)

Dogs on it way down



This came from the dog mom, I think not quite what I wanted from her, but you take what you get eh!


Peace, and have a rockin Saturday night.
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey I've got 3 lil dogs that just popped! One is a lanky bitch!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2014)

Those buds look nice D! 
I'm still waiting for half of my room to finish up. I'm going to trim up some tonight but not a whole lot.
Papakush6 asked me to come over and look at his plants. He thinks they are ready to chop but wants a second opinion.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazing stuff DST, this thread never disappoints.....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Dogs on it way down
> View attachment 3267496
> View attachment 3267497
> View attachment 3267500
> ...


Sugar coated sweetness from this point of view.
Blues look beautiful to, those are some pretty plants.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2014)

Aye Gigs, they can be some tall ass whatchemhoes.....but the nugs are glorious.

Cheers Bob, Dez.

Went to a Spanish friends house for lunch. Ended up with lamb tagine, potatoes, veg, tart, ice cream, and I bought a bottle of Cava for starters....more like Sunday lunch on a Saturday. Currently sipping a Cragganmore single malt, to complement the twisted dog joint with both flower and resin, cosily wrapped together in a sleeping bag of non bleached shmokey paper. What a pleasant Saturday! Just got to get up at the crack of piss and continue chopping, hardly made a dent this morgen.

Peace and single malts for all who wish.
DST


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Super lemon haze & psychosis
Just flipped these bitches to 12/12 today


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Another smaller psychosis cut and 2 more lemon haze cuts


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2014)

Looking good Gary. I was texting my wife the other day when the wee Yin done a banger of a fart, which I decided to tell the wife in the text But for some reason the corrective/auto spell thing on my old shite htc decided "gary" would be a much better word for fart. So my wife and I have decided to call farts...Garys.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the great explanation of the bike doobie, it sounds perfect! That sucks about your wrists, I can see that affecting riding a lot more than back pain, I wonder if there's a mod for the throttle so you could ad a thumb lever like some 4 wheelers have? I wonder if that would help? It might be wicked wierd to get used to at first, if there is such a throttle mod. You just made me want to save for one someday though!!

Very nice buds dst and awesome looking cuts Gary 

I just set up the direct TV transfer day for the new place, they gave me NFL Sunday ticket, hbo and all the other movie channels for free.  good start to the day! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

DST said:


> Aye Gigs, they can be some tall ass whatchemhoes.....but the nugs are glorious.
> 
> Cheers Bob, Dez.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you received a blessing from heaven my friend.
Have a wee dram for an Atholman.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

@Garybhoy, Lemon has been one of my favs for many yrs.
They look nice and strong, luck be yours for the harvest.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 4, 2014)

Wanna play?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Wanna play?


Nice video I love pitbulls they're great dogs.
I'v been rescuing pits for 25yrs the idiot I have now tore apart a
black rubber kong toy in about 3min. from then on it was nylabones
only.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Nice video I love pitbulls they're great dogs.
> I'v been rescuing pits for 25yrs the idiot I have now tore apart a
> black rubber kong toy in about 3min. from then on it was nylabones
> only.


By the way his name is "Budly" i guess you can figure out how he got
his name and he loves getting shotguns to.
Damn I have to get a digital camera.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Well jimmer there's two of us in that boat but my plants are inside.
> Always sunny and 79 degrees in the grow room.


I feel you. I might have a plant or so inside also.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 4, 2014)

Great oldman. Good job. I love watching shows about dog rescues although sometimes i feel like shit knowing what some of the dogs have been thru.
Kong is a great toy. But yeah not strong enough. I think this is his 3. And he has now chewed of the top ring. Never heard of nylabones.
I love my dogs. I have a bitch labrador too. Going on 8 years. She just a lazy cuddle cow 
Pitbull have been a banned breed in Denmark since the 80's or so. My boy is a mix of Amstaff, english staffy and pitbull. Its what mr and mrs Denmark would call a fighting dog. Many years of bad media is bringing muscle breeds in Denmark to an end :/ So sad.. All muscle breed offspring will be terminated.
There are more gangs in Denmark than ever and they like dog fighting :/





4 of these loosers raped a 13 year old girl for several hours. They got 3 months in prison. The "government" better do something soon or the people will. Argh rings my bell..
 
This hash is killah. Best ive had in a long time. Fight the urge to sleep and its a different world


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

That is some nice hash


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 4, 2014)

yeah and with easy acces from my m8 living close at 8$/g its great


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2014)

You need some sativa hash. You won't be able to sit down 




@DST - We call Garys "toots" I picked up two bottles of Glenlivet 18. I can't smoke but I sure as hell can drink 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 4, 2014)

Mo im gonna turn most ofl my Hawaiian Snow into bubble  13week sativa. Gonna be awesome.
Actually the Lemon Skunk cookies i made yesterday is very uplifting. Hits good in the eyes and smile on auto but still just doing stuff without thinking to much about it. I love that. But i need my stone for the evening.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

The boy I have now i going on 11yrs he's just starting to mello out
but the big boy I had before him was 16 when he left me, I still tear up
when I talk about him he was huge 95 lbs. when he was 16 and still 
lean in the waist and strong in the chest, a proud dog he was.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Mo im gonna turn most ofl my Hawaiian Snow into bubble  13week sativa. Gonna be awesome.
> Actually the Lemon Skunk cookies i made yesterday is very uplifting. Hits good in the eyes and smile on auto but still just doing stuff without thinking to much about it. I love that. But i need my stone for the evening.


I would save a few tops for joints.
Hash the rest. But that's me.
Lemon always put the smile on me, hat's my fav morning smoke.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You need some sativa hash. You won't be able to sit down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenlivet gets an Oldman double like


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Tied the octagon back and opened alot of bud sites looks a lot better.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lookin' good doc. I want to see them in week 8.
That will be a sight!!!. How long did that take?
Double like for you.
I like the "foreground shot" looks cool.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 4, 2014)

@ doc i think you need some theme muisc with you pics.great job.i cant stand to see my table looking so naked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Took about an hour last night and same tonight. They are week 3 from flower 4 1/2 from the flip, so 5 weeks to go. Pollination starts tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ doc i think you need some theme muisc with you pics.great job.i cant stand to see my table looking so nakedView attachment 3267747View attachment 3267747


That top right plant has a cool color to it jojo looks like my purple wreck


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took about an hour last night and same tonight. They are week 3 from flower 4 1/2 from the flip, so 5 weeks to go. Pollination starts tonight


Do you feminize any strains?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice doc! I am starting to look into vertical scroggin. Such a better use of a given space. Very intrigued, who knows maybe my next flower round I'll give it a shot. 

Hydrogp & MO, that's some damn nice hash! I think I may spark up a little scissor hash later, I forgot I had some 

My purple paralysis plant is starting to look good. No more thrips (for now.. And that I can see anyways) and it's starting to fill out nice. It's probably only 15" tall but so many tops, I can't wait to flower it someday, it should be epic


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

That purp is a beautiful color and a happy little plant she is.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Do you feminize any strains?


Yea but not this time. I have some purple wreck x og fems going in to flower next week and one in the octagon now


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 4, 2014)

I've got 2 PW x OG going right now as well 

Think I need to drop some GDP x fireball


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 4, 2014)

@ doc everything in the pic is your. And the large on. Is my moon im working on.she went from a bucket to a pot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

The pw x og is a stretchy bitch


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Cool guys love yall are getting some good out of them
I will weigh this when it is dry but not to bad for 1/2 gallon under the kessil h350 super dense and dank as hell
Og13 x gdp


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but not this time. I have some purple wreck x og fems going in to flower next week and one in the octagon now


Purp/OG sounds interesting. Your sissors look exactly like mine stains and all.
Fiscars are great that's all I use.
That OG/Purp in the pic _looks _dank and tasty to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Pics dont do it justice oldman everything i have grown crossed to the GDP has uped the yeild, hardened the buds, and add white grape flavors.
Giggles do it they should be good ones


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Pics dont do it justice oldman everything i have grown crossed to the GDP has uped the yeild, hardened the buds, and add white grape flavors.
> Giggles do it they should be good ones


That's cool, I been wanting to do a grow of GDP mainly for my son with MS
I heard it's got great med value.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2014)

If anyone wants to check out some cool videos try wired.com.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> That's cool, I been wanting to do a grow of GDP mainly for my son with MS
> I heard it's got great med value.


Uhm yea it does. I got an oz of it on our honeymoon and my girl loves it! It's also great to help with sleep disorders which I happen to have...

Oh and so many more medical properties! 

I really want to get her back in my garden!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

First of the pollination is finished. Tonight i did the alligator kush f2, and some bluepit f3. Still have the honeybee, goji og, and cherry puff to do tomorrowk. I will do each set 2 or three times this week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a gdp going would be nice crossed to the honeybee.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well what do yea know, I've got some cherry puff going as well!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Great oldman. Good job. I love watching shows about dog rescues although sometimes i feel like shit knowing what some of the dogs have been thru.
> Kong is a great toy. But yeah not strong enough. I think this is his 3. And he has now chewed of the top ring. Never heard of nylabones.
> I love my dogs. I have a bitch labrador too. Going on 8 years. She just a lazy cuddle cow
> Pitbull have been a banned breed in Denmark since the 80's or so. My boy is a mix of Amstaff, english staffy and pitbull. Its what mr and mrs Denmark would call a fighting dog. Many years of bad media is bringing muscle breeds in Denmark to an end :/ So sad.. All muscle breed offspring will be terminated.
> ...


They don't want muscle breeds in dogs anyway, but allow it in people I say leave the dogs and
destroy the humans as a nation they would be further ahead.
You are very lucky to have a m8 like that, thats looks like some nice hash.
We used to get some great hash here (near NYC and Boston) but not any more it seems that
hash has lost a lot of popularity in the states.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> They don't want muscle breeds in dogs anyway, but allow it in people I say leave the dogs and
> destroy the humans as a nation they would be further ahead.
> You are very lucky to have a m8 like that, thats looks like some nice hash.
> We used to get some great hash here (near NYC and Boston) but not any more it seems that
> hash has lost a lot of popularity in the states.


I dont know about popularity but definitely availability. Everyone i know loves hash just cant get it very often


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont know about popularity but definitely availability. Everyone i know loves hash just cant get it very often


Back in the late 90's I had a friend who laid 40 kg's of gold seal on me to off for him
it took forever to move it at the time we were getting a lot of bud from Canada and
thats all the people wanted.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

We were getting a lot of ak47 from Canada in the late 90s early 00s back in ATL. had two buddys got popped with 13lb of it


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 5, 2014)

I dont think i need to order seeds anymore.i rather give you guys the money than to send it to the uk.i was looking for og skunk out of VA.anyone have it


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> We were getting a lot of ak47 from Canada in the late 90s early 00s back in ATL. had two buddys got popped with 13lb of it


Yea, I used to get so much BC - Ak - Beaster I got sick of it.
One time I got a load of Afgooie, I kept a kg just for me.
@jojo for the most part we get our seeds from the UK.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont know about popularity but definitely availability. Everyone i know loves hash just cant get it very often


If the popularity - demand was there it would be here just look at the smack epidemic
we have, same point of production it all comes from the middle east. I just wish our
greedy ass government would grow a brain instead of a fat wallet.
We should be kept Happy, Hungry, High not fucked up.
Case in point, I can take 240mg's of oxy a day by script but I can't smoke a joint or
even eat hemp seed bread, by the way the bread is great for arthritis as well as triglycerides
and cholesterol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2014)

I remember Gold Seal hashes in the 80's. Flowers were always Sativa's (Colombian Gold, Panama Red, Jamaican Gold, etc) and you'd get your Indica fixes from Hashes. Then came the MH bulb and changed all that.


----------



## Wolf pack (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool guys love yall are getting some good out of them
> I will weigh this when it is dry but not to bad for 1/2 gallon under the kessil h350 super dense and dank as hell
> Og13 x gdp
> View attachment 3267775 View attachment 3267776


How in the hell is that bowl sitting on your knees?
Ha hahahaha Magic


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I remember Gold Seal hashes in the 80's. Flowers were always Sativa's (Colombian Gold, Panama Red, Jamaican Gold, etc) and you'd get your Indica fixes from Hashes. Then came the MH bulb and changed all that.


I totally agree but it was demand based, there just was't enough supply so we
created the supply.
I can still taste the first gold in '71 in my memory, so sweet and resiny.
World of Seeds carries a redux of gold but you can't reproduce the UV - A,B,C
bands or the elevation to get that quality again unfortunately that land is used
for growing coca now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> If the popularity - demand was there it would be here just look at the smack epidemic
> we have, same point of production it all comes from the middle east. I just wish our
> greedy ass government would grow a brain instead of a fat wallet.
> We should be kept Happy, Hungry, High not fucked up.
> ...


I feel ya Oldman60
I drove a truck for 30 yrs, with a bad back, & when I quit driving I was taking 520mg morphine a day
( 130mg- 4 times a day) + Norco & Soma for break through pain, Dr. knew I was a driver and had no prob, yet smoke a joint & I'd be suspended for 60 days. Just doesn't seem right...
My body stopped letting me take Opiates, I retired from driving and started smoking cannabis for pain & feel better than I did the last 15 yrs of opioid use.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I feel ya Oldman60
> I drove a truck for 30 yrs, with a bad back, & when I quit driving I was taking 520mg morphine a day
> ( 130mg- 4 times a day) + Norco & Soma for break through pain, Dr. knew I was a driver and had no prob, yet smoke a joint & I'd be suspended for 60 days. Just doesn't seem right...
> My body stopped letting me take Opiates, I retired from driving and started smoking cannabis for pain & feel better than I did the last 15 yrs of opioid use.


I'm in the same boat now, I'm taking myself off oxy against dr.'s wishes
so I can get to smoke. I'm down to 22.5mgs a day and by the end of the month
I'll drop them completely then you'll see a new attitude in this Oldman!!!
Smoke on and smoke plenty!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

No one in this forum has had the pleasure of trying to read my stoned to the bone
ramblings YET.
But you will.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2014)

Hahaha... and some hairy knees too. lol


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I totally agree but it was demand based, there just was't enough supply so we
> created the supply.
> I can still taste the first gold in '71 in my memory, so sweet and resiny.
> World of Seeds carries a redux of gold but you can't reproduce the UV - A,B,C
> ...


Yes. I remember a time where we were getting sick of hash and when we found weed it was pricey. I have some landrace CG's in my box. Tried growing a couple of them and they were just too out of control so I ditched her.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Yes. I remember a time where we were getting sick of hash and when we found weed it was pricey. I have some landrace CG's in my box. Tried growing a couple of them and they were just too out of control so I ditched her.


It's damn hard to grow a landrace sativa indoors the plant in the wild can reach 4.5 meters
so you would have to start training at the third leaf set (I think) any way that's why I'm
going to try Co Chang Island Thai this winter. Seeds are ordered and the room will be clear
in mid Nov. (NL5 right now). They are smaller than the CG or mainland Thai.
Absolutely my 2 favorite weeds of all time.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2014)

@jigfresh I am currently being reminded of a tid bit I've been wanting to give you, since every time it happens I think of you. When little girls grow up, they tend to butt heads with their mothers and it can turn a warm cozy home into a cold one real fast. If your wise, you will have an escape planned out. I think I'm gonna go work on the car or something.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 5, 2014)

Proud of you oldman, that is a HUGE accomplishment going from 240mg to 22mg a day. Especially for the oxy. I never got on the oxy thank God. I'm still having a hard time kicking the x3 7.5mg Norco a day. I did cut my x4 10mg down as soon as I moved to cali though, but still taking the 22mg. The pills aren't even helping with the pain, only the weed is, so I guess it's more of a mental thing for me now since I've taken them for so long. II'm thinking of a plan of attack to completely stop the meds. I stopped my flexeril and ambien for months now, so only the Norco left and hopefully I can stop those soon. I would have never even have been taking them if it wasn't for drug tests, I was only smoking for pain for years until I had drug tests, then I had to go with the legal route of opiate pain killers, GO FIGURE!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 5, 2014)

All this talk about beaster buds, oh man, the early 2000s. Memories. I called beasters pretty schwag because of all the red hairs, but the shitty high that usually came with a headache. That's when I started growing my own and found a whole new world of what good clean mj is. I just watched a documentary called 10 things you didn't know about marijuana and something really caught my attention. The huge illegal grows on state land is usually sprayed with pesticides and get this, animal poison to keep the rodents away. Makes me glad I don't have to smoke black market rat poison anymore. Wish I thought about things like this back when I was younger


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Proud of you oldman, that is a HUGE accomplishment going from 240mg to 22mg a day. Especially for the oxy. I never got on the oxy thank God. I'm still having a hard time kicking the x3 7.5mg Norco a day. I did cut my x4 10mg down as soon as I moved to cali though, but still taking the 22mg. The pills aren't even helping with the pain, only the weed is, so I guess it's more of a mental thing for me now since I've taken them for so long. II'm thinking of a plan of attack to completely stop the meds. I stopped my flexeril and ambien for months now, so only the Norco left and hopefully I can stop those soon. I would have never even have been taking them if it wasn't for drug tests, I was only smoking for pain for years until I had drug tests, then I had to go with the legal route of opiate pain killers, GO FIGURE!


Alpha if you want help with the pills get some Lavender oil from a health food or herbal
apothecary TAKE WITH FOOD but they take the edge off. Also get Dr. Murray's
Telemorx and L-Theanine all are over the counter, these are what I take to strengthen
my body against withdrawal. A nurse that works in a Health & Longevity Clinic gets them
for me.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> All this talk about beaster buds, oh man, the early 2000s. Memories. I called beasters pretty schwag because of all the red hairs, but the shitty high that usually came with a headache. That's when I started growing my own and found a whole new world of what good clean mj is. I just watched a documentary called 10 things you didn't know about marijuana and something really caught my attention. The huge illegal grows on state land is usually sprayed with pesticides and get this, animal poison to keep the rodents away. Makes me glad I don't have to smoke black market rat poison anymore. Wish I thought about things like this back when I was younger


Everything I was getting was indoor grow from Vancouver direct to NY.
Only 2 people handled it before me.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 5, 2014)

My son said pop what if i take the thc and make it into a pill form will that help...hell yea son.humm a pill 100% pure thc


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome Oldman, I'll give it a try for sure! Thanks for the info. The beasters I was getting looked like this stuff, it was indoor but just mass produced and kiefed most likely before it was shipped out, definitely lots of unflushed nutes, it was pretty bad but cheap aND available. But no doubt there is also some great top sshelf stuff out of bc, but it was much harder to find for me. The rat poison stuff I was talking about is the Mexican cartel illegal grows from out in cali, that nasty brick weed. Sooooo gross, that's all I smoked when I was 16 for the most part because it was 10$ a 1/8 and I didn't know any better lol glad I'm still alive after smoking that brick stuff, gross


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome Oldman, I'll give it a try for sure! Thanks for the info. The beasters I was getting looked like this stuff, it was indoor but just mass produced and kiefed most likely before it was shipped out, definitely lots of unflushed nutes, it was pretty bad but cheap aND available. But no doubt there is also some great top sshelf stuff out of bc, but it was much harder to find for me. The rat poison stuff I was talking about is the Mexican cartel illegal grows from out in cali, that nasty brick weed. Sooooo gross, that's all I smoked when I was 16 for the most part because it was 10$ a 1/8 and I didn't know any better lol glad I'm still alive after smoking that brick stuff, gross


We used to get "brick" but it was from So. America and it was dreamy.
4 people on a pin joint and be stoned for hours.
You can also get some Sam-E to help shake depression from getting off meds.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> My son said pop what if i take the thc and make it into a pill form will that help...hell yea son.humm a pill 100% pure thc


When he does please let us know, we're in.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Proud of you oldman, that is a HUGE accomplishment going from 240mg to 22mg a day. Especially for the oxy. I never got on the oxy thank God. I'm still having a hard time kicking the x3 7.5mg Norco a day. I did cut my x4 10mg down as soon as I moved to cali though, but still taking the 22mg. The pills aren't even helping with the pain, only the weed is, so I guess it's more of a mental thing for me now since I've taken them for so long. II'm thinking of a plan of attack to completely stop the meds. I stopped my flexeril and ambien for months now, so only the Norco left and hopefully I can stop those soon. I would have never even have been taking them if it wasn't for drug tests, I was only smoking for pain for years until I had drug tests, then I had to go with the legal route of opiate pain killers, GO FIGURE!


One more thing about the Lavender oil don't try to drive until you see how it acts
on you. For me it's like taking 10mg of xanax, really strong stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> My son said pop what if i take the thc and make it into a pill form will that help...hell yea son.humm a pill 100% pure thc


Don Gin and Ton just made some cannacaps check his thread out jojo


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

I make canna caps all the time. Wish I could get them tested. I make mine with hash so they are really fucking strong!

Oh and today was a great fucking day, my cousin showed up with a nice lil surprise for me. He had 3 kookie beans left!!! Fuck yea I hope there's 1 female left!


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 5, 2014)

Got a surprise for you guys in the morning stay tuned stoners


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2014)

Ooooh! Can't wait!

Scored me a little Nevilles Haze tonight. Believe me... around here that's rare. I'm in a college/university town and the kids love their Kush's. She's a real stanky cheese smelling girl that sits heavy behind the eyes and forhead, so yeah, I'm happy.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

I've grown Neville before. I really liked it. 

Damn if they love their kush tell them to hit me up, I've got something for them


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2014)

Did it have that sour/cheesy smell to it?

There's no shortage of that here giggles. Middle eastern guys have it covered.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Did it have that sour/cheesy smell to it?
> 
> There's no shortage of that here giggles. Middle eastern guys have it covered.


Yep it sure did! Put my carbon filter to the test!

Haha I'm sure I've got something's they've never seen


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

Who's gonna climb hash mountain with me...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Everything here is kush to that's why I have NL5.
Besides I'm going to put some away for the end of the month.
Looks real nice Giggles. Press it up and good to go.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Everything here is kush to that's why I have NL5.
> Besides I'm going to put some away for the end of the month.
> Looks real nice Giggles. Press it up and good to go.


I'll leave it like this  I like it better this way.

Unless of course I wanna smuggle some in my butt, ah never mind my ass still hurts from the last time.....


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep it sure did! Put my carbon filter to the test!
> 
> Haha I'm sure I've got something's they've never seen


 You can always give it to me and I'll show it to them for you. I promise.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cherry puff f2
  
Goji f2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Seeded the honeybees tonight and hit the bluepit, alligator kush both again. I hit the gdp with some honeybee pollen also


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

duchieman said:


> You can always give it to me and I'll show it to them for you. I promise.


Haha maybe once I'm up and running full speed again the fairy can take a flight!


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

So I changed the tent around, threw the 6" fan uptop to suck out the heat since I went and purchased a 4ooW MH which the plants seems to love. I left my clones under the 3ooW POS Ching Chang China LED that my friend swapped for my 6ooW until he's done flowering. But all in all they all look good and giggs I think your butt might hurt from the last time the doc payed a visit to ya (;


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2014)

new thread for my perpetual............ please feel free to follow and help me keep growing the best i can

https://www.rollitup.org/t/8x4-x-2-600w-perpetual.847045/#post-10948719


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 6, 2014)

Quick vid from the greenhouse. Going out to eat with some friends and then going to the cinema 




Hope yall have a great day


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey fam can someone plz inbox me the name of a really good led light company thats priced pretty good.im looking for 2 led lights that can help out with veg and maybe side by side with a 1000watt hps thanks fam


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey fam can someone plz inbox me the name of a really good led light company thats priced pretty good.im looking for 2 led lights that can help out with veg and maybe side by side with a 1000watt hps thanks fam


Hey Jojo I got a led for my buddy off eBay for like 150 it was a 300w " full spectrum" and it works great however its not strong enough to give you HPS results during flowering.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have one of those china jobs too. Open it up and take th glass out and you will get a little more light out of it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey fam can someone plz inbox me the name of a really good led light company thats priced pretty good.im looking for 2 led lights that can help out with veg and maybe side by side with a 1000watt hps thanks fam


There is some good threads just on this in the led forums. I would get you a link but i cant do it on my tablet


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok 6 time for some updates! Got girls anywhere from day 2 up to day 7 so harvest should stagger nicely.

    

and since duchie was talking bout kushes I thought I'd put this up haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Have a nice looking Goji f2 show male preflowers


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey Jojo I got a led for my buddy off eBay for like 150 it was a 300w " full spectrum" and it works great however its not strong enough to give you HPS results during flowering.


I need one for the babbies .im starting my perpetual grow.im like a fish out of water.i have plants everywhere and want to give them the best light i can.i have flows but they are big 4 footers t5


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

I thought the ebay leds were no good gurss i was wrong


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

No they are kind of crap. But you will get by with one till it burns up in a year or two.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 6, 2014)

You could always build one jojo like SG did. His plants seem to be rockin and lovin it. Or maybe a small 250 MH setup, it's what I used for the longest time and it worked great!

Hell I even used cfls for awhile lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

I use cfls and leds both for veg. I will go to all leds as i go for veg. I am going to build the next ones for the flower scog and move those to veg


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm still looking for some LED lights for my veg room 6 x 8
Im done with these damn 400 mh..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

I like my kessils but will definitely build the next ones. That way i can fit them to my spaces, and get the best parts


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'm still looking for some LED lights for my veg room 6 x 8
> Im done with these damn 400 mh..


What's wrong with the 400 I'm using one now and @Dr.D81 what do you mean take the glass off. I'm off in a few minutes ilk take pictures and maybe you can help a brotha out ?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> What's wrong with the 400 I'm using one now and @Dr.D81 what do you mean take the glass off. I'm off in a few minutes ilk take pictures and maybe you can help a brotha out ?


The heat and cost to run is the huge thing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

There should be a piece of glass on the panel covering the leds. You can take i apart and remove the glass.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The heat and cost to run is the huge thing


What's the usual on a month of 18/6 under a 4ooW


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> What's wrong with the 400 I'm using one now and @Dr.D81 what do you mean take the glass off. I'm off in a few minutes ilk take pictures and maybe you can help a brotha out ?


For me,right now...they are just old,and I do not feel like getting more ballast.
The one I'm running now,I have to plug unplug plug unplug just to get it to turn on..
Ima try a new bulb.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2014)

I was paying something like $130 to run my closet with a 1000w. I got a good yeild using 450w LED. Cost per month was like $45.

No using big fans to cool everything helped the electricity cost.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Im in the garden now and ready to take clones.im excited to run docs breed im like a kid in a strip club for the first time.i will be setting up my perpetual


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

All new t5 bulbs will cost 200$ i was thinking just get. Led


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 6, 2014)

It's cheaper to run 2 / 600's than to run 1 / 1000 plus you get 200 more watts
and a much larger footprint. Here in NY it costs me $170.00 a mo. to run 4
600's plus 2 lg fans and my 850cfm carbon filter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like i will have some karma gear on its way soon have any of you ran there beans before?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd really like to swap out the single 1K setup I'm running right now for a two 600 setup. I already have the extra cooltube. I just need the coin to drop on a pair of 600's and then I can sell my 1K setup to recoup some of the cost. I'll hang on to the cooltube until I can afford to do the upgrade. All in good time.

Edit: I am in the niddle of a harvest right now.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I'd really like to swap out the single 1K setup I'm running right now for a two 600 setup. I already have the extra cooltube. I just need the coin to drop on a pair of 600's and then I can sell my 1K setup to recoup some of the cost. I'll hang on to the cooltube until I can afford to do the upgrade. All in good time.
> 
> Edit: I am in the niddle of a harvest right now.


Dez if you give me a good price I'll rent the 1k from you and send you my 600 ?? LMK


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Im in the garden now and ready to take clones.im excited to run docs breed im like a kid in a strip club for the first time.i will be setting up my perpetual


I'm trying to get some of docs finest. Especially since my girl is A OK and willing to help me in the grow room this time around she's such a trooper


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

I want to add another 600 and a octagon but want to move out of state before i do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I'm trying to get some of docs finest. Especially since my girl is A OK and willing to help me in the grow room this time around she's such a trooper


Been seeding the alligator kush for two days now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth be told i rather buy my beans from doc and wolf than to order shit from any seed bank ijs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Doc u move to my state im coming every other weekend


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want to add another 600 and a octagon but want to move out of state before i do


Come on out here to hotlanta bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Truth be told i rather buy my beans from doc and wolf than to order shit from any seed bank ijs


One day i may be selling them with a company ahhhhhhh BB  
But for now just passing some off is good enuff for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Come on out here to hotlanta bro.


Just left there in 06 went to high school there. Hell my mom, dad , sister, niece, and nephew live there


----------



## rocko369 (Oct 6, 2014)

Look how cool that looks!!
From the first pic to the second pic
Rocko


----------



## rocko369 (Oct 6, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> Look how cool that looks!!
> From the first pic to the second pic
> Rocko



Rocko


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 6, 2014)

They're looking good today I think I topped them ???? I just plucked off the new middle growth.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 6, 2014)

Count your blessings Enwhysea my lady just smokes the bounty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Count your blessings Enwhysea my lady just smokes the bounty.


Mine too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like i will have some karma gear on its way soon have any of you ran there beans before?


Nice! I have some going at the moment, so far looking strong and vigorous


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good to here! Can't log one till dec when it releases


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Which strains are ya getting bro? I really wanna get the head banger, it looks so good. I have 24k biker and sour power biker vegging now but I also have some other mixed karma beans that could be cookie wreck or happy brother bx2, can't wait to pop those seeds after my move, also have some karma og coming sometime in the near future, can't wait for that one because I love kushs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Dear doc & wolf pack brother that candy drop mix is a mother [email protected]#ker.i didnt know what to expect because of the way she grew but the out come is all wow on this end.i just hung it up for a week to dry out and damnit im like i love these guys.i figured a week dry time the 3-4 weeks jar time but i had to try it.let me be the first to say 3 pulls on the joint had me feeling like captain America. The smoke was snow white,taste was a mint with a touch of grape on the exhale.the high hits u right away.on the 4-5 pull im putting it down. Great fucking [email protected] doc i cant wait to finish your purple wreck,gdpxfieball,chem mix,and i had to put another candy in the flower tent.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

My wish list is SVF,SOUR D, THAT HONEY BEE, BUBBA AND ANYTHING DOC AND WOLF MIX


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Dear doc & wolf pack brother that candy drop mix is a mother [email protected]#ker.i didnt know what to expect because of the way she grew but the out come is all wow on this end.i just hung it up for a week to dry out and damnit im like i love these guys.i figured a week dry time the 3-4 weeks jar time but i had to try it.let me be the first to say 3 pulls on the joint had me feeling like captain America. The smoke was snow white,taste was a mint with a touch of grape on the exhale.the high hits u right away.on the 4-5 pull im putting it down. Great fucking [email protected] doc i cant wait to finish your purple wreck,gdpxfieball,chem mix,and i had to put another candy in the flower tent.


Right on...Candydrop made me feel like I was in soul for real...candy rain..


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Dear doc & wolf pack brother that candy drop mix is a mother [email protected]#ker.i didnt know what to expect because of the way she grew but the out come is all wow on this end.i just hung it up for a week to dry out and damnit im like i love these guys.i figured a week dry time the 3-4 weeks jar time but i had to try it.let me be the first to say 3 pulls on the joint had me feeling like captain America. The smoke was snow white,taste was a mint with a touch of grape on the exhale.the high hits u right away.on the 4-5 pull im putting it down. Great fucking [email protected] doc i cant wait to finish your purple wreck,gdpxfieball,chem mix,and i had to put another candy in the flower tent.


I am popping 3 of the CD x s-og i found i still had today. I only got males and sent those 3 to you. I am popping some of the gdp x fireballs also doing berry bomb, bw x heri and the rest of your bean to see if they will germ.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Which strains are ya getting bro? I really wanna get the head banger, it looks so good. I have 24k biker and sour power biker vegging now but I also have some other mixed karma beans that could be cookie wreck or happy brother bx2, can't wait to pop those seeds after my move, also have some karma og coming sometime in the near future, can't wait for that one because I love kushs


Karma og, 24k white gold, and some unknowns


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome Dr d! That'll be fun to be growing the same 24ks! I thought the 24k white gold was kosher tangi and biker, but it's kosher tangi and white og 2.0, just looked it up to double check. Been hhearing a lot of good stuff about the 24k and the karmas og, I think it will turn out to be exceptional


----------



## Javadog (Oct 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like i will have some karma gear on its way soon have any of you ran there beans before?


Hey Doc,

Not yet, but every time I think about getting some BOG gear, I end up there.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well i should have 4 or so different strains to play with i bet there will be some bean floating around


----------



## Figgy (Oct 6, 2014)

Group shot of some Dog, and a pic of some qwiso I made the other day. Shook it too hard with cured bud, but holy shit it hits your head like a ton of bricks!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone have any info if a 250 mh is better than 250w of t5? All I have now is x4 32w t8 fixtures, so thinking of maybe upgrading to a small mh, I've never used t5 though, they are both about the same price from what I can tell


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope those beans pop damnit my rep is on the line.but at lease the moon came through. I rather give a clone than beans ijs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Alpha i use t5 in my mom tent they veg well but im looking for something smaller but just as strong or stronger,thats why i was looking for a led.my first veg light was. 600watt mh.that light made the plants grow to damn fast lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

@ doc if u need a cd clone let me know ill get it to you some how


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

An evening shot of the ladies...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

And broke into my Strategic Leather Reserves and made a braided red leather key fob for my motorcycle key:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

Starting to stack up on the MTF girls


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 6, 2014)

Plz forgive me fam,i have no one i can talk to about our love of the grow.i cant even tell my brother so if i talk to muvh just saw jojo clam down..my problem is that im use to flowering 5 foot moms and now im back at the babbies.im not sure about the median tho.#1 coco in pots #2 clay balls in pots #3 table top with 16 plants or should i fill the tsble up wth clay balls.and keep in mind im high now.so plz be ez with me.its all for the better of the nexyt grow.p.s.i got a pound dryed anfnot happy.maybe the ptepetual groww. Will yeal more.ANY HELP WITH.THIS DT

POINT IN MY.LIKE.THIS IS HOW IM FEELING NOW


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Jojo, I'd love a led but I'm on a small budget, the t5 do sound nice though! I bet the 600mh wasa llittle over kill, I used to use a 400mh and that was even over kill, but the 250w might be OK

I just studied the mj laws for the new County I'll be living in, and I just read the best news ever!! There's no plant limit for indoor grows!! It just has to be contained into a 120sqf space, which means I could do x4 5x5 tents  not that I will, but it's nice to know I can! My County now has a 6 plant limit, so basically one small tent. I've been wanting to run 2 tents to do perpetual, but couldn't, but when I move I can  things just keep looking up finally, so stoked!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Do perpetual if you can Jojo, even if it's a monthly perpetual. It's so much better than waiting 3 or more months for one harvest.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 6, 2014)

Perpetual is where it's at! 

Alpha I ran a 250 for 2 years and it did more then good enough!

Oh and funny you say you have no plant limit now, weird neither do I lol. But no dude that's awesome to be legal and no plant limit!

Also jojo feel free to jabber all you want. We all do it and we just like to shoot the shit from time to time and it just so happens we can grow some dank cannabis 

Yep sorry I just took a hit of hash. See jojo even I ramble on!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Oct 6, 2014)

Amazing song!

So this hash is potent. Shit was kiefing before I even started lol, it was covered in resin!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Hell yeah giggles! This 6 plant limit really sucked, if I grew outdoor it wouldn't be a problem because I could pull 15lb + minimum off 6 plants, but indoor that's not fair! This other County thought things through much better with giving a Sqf to indoor growers for sure, it'll be so awesome, I could even run sog again! And that's awesome you had good luck with a 250mh, I think that's what I'll go with since I had nice success with a 400w. The 17th can't come soon enough! I know what's on my Xmas list, more tents and lights lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 6, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah giggles! This 6 plant limit really sucked, if I grew outdoor it wouldn't be a problem because I could pull 15lb + minimum off 6 plants, but indoor that's not fair! This other County thought things through much better with giving a Sqf to indoor growers for sure, it'll be so awesome, I could even run sog again! And that's awesome you had good luck with a 250mh, I think that's what I'll go with since I had nice success with a 400w. The 17th can't come soon enough! I know what's on my Xmas list, more tents and lights lol


I'm happy for ya Alpha, Cannabisia the goddess of all grows smiles on you.
@jojo dancer, no one rambles more than I do, so please feel free. Everybody
contributes a pearl of wisdom even if inadvertently and in a stoned stupor.
Wait until the end of the month when I can toke again!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2014)

You get better coverage with a T5 over a 250w mh. a 4 foot 4 bulb T5 will cover a 4' X 2' area. The 250 is only good for a 2' X 2'


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

Stoked here for your triumphant return to the aromatic, green fold, oldman!

Looking forward to some fun reading


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

Until then...


... a picture is worth a thousand tokes...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Doobie your plants are fantastic!
Popped some seeds in water ended up going with 3 cd x s-og, 3 bw x heri, 6 GDP x bluepit, 12 GDP x fireballs, 5 berry bomb, and 14 of jojo's kush. Put 18 ladies in the led scog cabinet as well. I added the h350 db to help cover the canopy better. Thet brings it up to 500 real watts in there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Oldman  it's a dream come true, there's too many great strains to be so limited on plants, soon I can pheno hunt 

Good point cof, I definitely would like better coverage, and a 4x2 tent is what I was just looking at for a seedling tent, hmm. Now I'm leaning towards the t5, I mean I don't need too much light pemetration on seedlings, or mother plants for that matter because I like to stretch the mothers for clones, i guess coverage will be more beneficial for my particular use. Thanks man! 

Looking great doob!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

And the first daylight pic of the bike in the driveway...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

I also bought 3 rolls of 2-mil clear plastic sheeting so I can make a temporary greenhouse by Friday night, as it will get cool & moist for a week starting Saturday or Sunday.
Won't cover them unless needed, but don't want to wait and have to scramble at the last minute. 
So tomorrow I need to figure out how much area I need to cover and then draw up some plans.
Will be sunny and in the upper-70's & low-80's (f) the rest of the week (was 88f here today), but next week will be different, and I have no idea if it will stay like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> Right on...Candydrop made me feel like I was in soul for real...candy rain..


Just heard this song today and thought of posting it in the 6.... then you bring it up. Wild.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

I was joking with the wife about what her aunt & uncle-in-law would say if I told them I was a Zoroastrian.
We laughed, hah, hah (they're christian fundementalists).
Then two days later on Sunday during brunch the uncle was relating a story about staying with a family in the middle-east who were Zoroastrians, and the nicest of people.
Weird how stuff like that happens.
It's Cosmic...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd be totally re-miss if I didn't add this amazing video of "Also Sprach Zarathustra" (ancient founder of Zoroastrianism)...


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2014)

ZorRoastrianism.......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

I had no idea what zororoasteism was, then I just looked it up and I still have no idea what it is lol. Damn I'm stoned  So i was just rummaging through my seed bin, and by bin and I found Aurora Indica, fruity chronic juice, cr+, and mk ultra, anyone ever grow these before, are they any good?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Flaming pie grows fcj and gets good results.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 7, 2014)

Doobie, looking great.

Here's some random shots of my veg, flower, outside


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

Really great looking garden you have going there Doob's. Making your dreams come true. 

Autumn is here. Mornings are near the frost zone and the days just don't get to that comfy zone. Time to winterize!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Shit I'm with you duchie! I been winterizing my house for the last few days!!!

I'm not ready for the cold yet!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Shit I'm with you duchie! I been winterizing my house for the last few days!!!
> 
> I'm not ready for the cold yet!


I am never ready for cold. i am a warm wether kind of guy myself


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

I hate winter with a passion. I'll be buckling down doing indoor work, like gardening.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 7, 2014)

I can deal with the cold as long as I don't have to go outside and shovel in it. And unless we get more than 8 inches in a day, I'm not shoveling anything out here. I do keep the path to the shed clean.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Until then...
> 
> 
> ... a picture is worth a thousand tokes...
> ...


Doobie, your pics always makes me droooool!
I miss being able to grow outdoors. Sometimes I want to cut holes
in my cellar floor and grow in the soil.
On another note; there is a scientist in Japan who developed a fiber optic indoor
hydro system that uses 100% natural sunlight to grow his hydro garden in the 
basement of his bldg. 
Makes you think hummmm!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Doobie, your pics always makes me droooool!
> I miss being able to grow outdoors. Sometimes I want to cut holes
> in my cellar floor and grow in the soil.
> On another note; there is a scientist in Japan who developed a fiber optic indoor
> ...


No lie i have thought about ways to do this. a fiber optic collector is a great idea for achieving this


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Doobie, looking great.
> 
> Here's some random shots of my veg, flower, outsideView attachment 3269085View attachment 3269086 View attachment 3269087


Jimmer the girl still looks good I have my fingers crossed for ya.
Indoor looks good to but that indica looks sweet is that an Afghani?
it doesn't look like kush.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> No lie i have thought about ways to do this. a fiber optic collector is a great idea for achieving this


They do have home lighting systems that use solar collectors and fiber
optics. but they don't output enough to grow with yet.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

My way i had come up with would be like a micro solor furnace with only a single ring of mirrors. The rest you could do with lenses and a concave ground glass disperser and grow in a stadium setup.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> No lie i have thought about ways to do this. a fiber optic collector is a great idea for achieving this


This guy has an array of parabolic collectors on the roof that are computer driven to
follow the sun all day. This feeds a multiple cable feed going through the bldg and
down 6 floors and the fiber doesn't loose any transmitted light! that's amazing.
his cables terminate with a 1/2" lens on each cable to spread the light.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My way i had come up with would be like a micro solor furnace with only a single ring of mirrors. The rest you could do with lenses and a concave ground glass disperser and grow in a stadium setup.


Hey Doc try googling "Genesis Park" and check out that solar setup.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sexing 18 vanilla kush from Barney farmNext up blue pit


----------



## loquacious (Oct 7, 2014)

I have not read this thread in a while. Since when did the sun become 600 watts? No offense but, I thought this thread was dedicated to 600 watt grows.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

You sex your girls? I have done it a couple times but if i can help it i let them grow till the tell me on there own


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

You are lucky it was about growing read back a few pages. This is a thread for growers to meet and have great conversations no matter the subject. To ask and answer questions but with bud porn sprinkled in


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

My bulb has 384.6 yottawatts of power...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

loquacious said:


> I have not read this thread in a while. Since when did the sun become 600 watts? No offense but, I thought this thread was dedicated to 600 watt grows.


Last week my wife had some serious surgery and the ONLY support I had
was in this forum, was it wrong that my forum family gave me help and a 
little caring when I needed a kind word? or should I just talk about my grow?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Last week my wife had some serious surgery and the ONLY support I had
> was in this forum, was it wrong that my forum family gave me help and a
> little caring when I needed a kind word? or should I just talk about my grow?


How is she doing by the way? Got the results back yet?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How is she doing by the way? Got the results back yet?


Not yet still holding my breath, we go to the drs tomorrow.
Thanks bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

The mail carrier (how's that for PC) just dropped my new Thai seeds off, yippy!
Dec. looks like a fun month now.
Thank you Herbies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

I need to go get the ones i dropped last night out of the shot glasses. Got my fingers crossed jojo all i need is one good fem. I liked that bud good vanilla flavor


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

@loquacious We matured.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

Speak for yourself!
Or, at least tell my wife that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

So the wife asked me this morning if two yard harvests per summer was possible if I were to start early in the spring.
Told her, yes, but would need to set up a darkhouse (opposite of a greenhouse) so I could pull a tarp or black plastic sheeting over it to control the 12-hour photoperiod, and then stagger the second group of plants so that they will flower on their own like my current grow (but start a month earlier on them).
So I might do two runs next season.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2014)

Light deprivation, done allot out here doobs, works perf.

I'm back in humbolt y'all had a great trip and glad to back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> So the wife asked me this morning if two yard harvests per summer was possible if I were to start early in the spring.
> Told her, yes, but would need to set up a darkhouse (opposite of a greenhouse) so I could pull a tarp or black plastic sheeting over it to control the 12-hour photoperiod, and then stagger the second group of plants so that they will flower on their own like my current grow (but start a month earlier on them).
> So I might do two runs next season.


Dont forget the spring run when the light right that makes three


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Light deprivation, done allot out here doobs, works perf.
> 
> I'm back in humbolt y'all had a great trip and glad to back.


Great to here. How was the ride?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

We matured? Well I'm glad some of us have! 

I don't ever wanna grow up, toys are to much fun!!!'


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

Young at heart but the body is broken and what hair I have left is white
but under the dome I'm still 25 and holding!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dont forget the spring run when the light right that makes three


If I ever build a permanent greenhouse, I can grow all year round!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

All year round outdoor growing, I think I just wet myself....

If I could do indoor and outdoor year around I so would!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> All year round outdoor growing, I think I just wet myself....
> 
> If I could do indoor and outdoor year around I so would!


You better check again i bet its a little sticky too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

One of the many reasons why I haven't needed to do much in the way of pest control so far...


----------



## ghb (Oct 7, 2014)

thats a high ass spider look how crooked his webs lines are, good stuff doob


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

She likes her medibles


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

I weighed up the og13 x gdp and it is 10 gr from 1/2 gallon of soil. For the space it took it whould make a great sog in the led garden. I hope i get some good stuff from the gdp crosses i am starting now


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I weighed up the og13 x gdp and it is 10 gr from 1/2 gallon of soil. For the space it took it whould make a great sog in the led garden. I hope i get some good stuff from the gdp crosses i am starting now


GDPX gets a oldman double like


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just need to build a veg room right now I'm working with 1 room but I'll
grow 15 full size plants 5-6' anyway.
Flower time it's a jungle, a damn sticky jungle.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got word the main guy from Karma is going to check out my profile when he gets in today and hopefully i will get those testers to log for them. I hope he gives it the tumbs up the more i have read now has me stoked to give them a try


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

That'd be bad ass


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> That'd be bad ass


Well it didnt take long they will be out first of the week that karma og is going to be the shit


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

Right on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Now i will have to get some room made. I have to dump some of the so so cuts i have and get down to the best ones. Problem is i have a bunch i am about to clone before they flower for the first time, and more still flowering. I have like 6 different bluepits that still need a good run with out all the stress.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome Dr d! You will rock the karma gear, are you going to vert grow them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yea i will do them as 3 mains in vert sog set up. I will check the calendar and see when to germ them
Will drop them in 3 weeks


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Jimmer the girl still looks good I have my fingers crossed for ya.
> Indoor looks good to but that indica looks sweet is that an Afghani?
> it doesn't look like kush.


It's a skunk #1. It still hasn't showed any mold issues what so ever but knock on wood.......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope he doesn't get Bieberized...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dizamn doobie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Took the seeds out of the water and 5 of the 9 gdp x fb had cracked and had tales had to fix that only put 9 down must have been high last night when i put 12 on here
Jojo what is the stretch like on the moonshine. I am guessing little to none. I held it back from the led garden for a front row ticket to the 600


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

Chinese Lantern (*Physalis alkekengi)*
...from my backyard, not grown under a 600.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

That's fucking awesome duchie!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Chinese Lantern (*Physalis alkekengi)*
> ...from my backyard, not grown under a 600.
> 
> View attachment 3269263


Love it great shot


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. Here's the other set I did.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

You picked the right shot the first time


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

Haha! Know what you mean Doc. You should only show your best work. Can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

No man they are all great but the first one is the one you know what i mean?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

And. For the record the last one is really good. I tend towards the darker shots my self


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

What camera are you using duchie?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

I lean that way too. I used to get frustrated when I'd loose marks for being too dark, or underexposed, when that's how I wanted it, but when I look back, they were somewhat right.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

I use a 5D Mark II and for these I used my 100mm macro.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well that would explain the dope ass shots then. Love your work bro!

I've got a rebel, it's nothing special but it works...


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

That's what I started with. You can do some great work with that with the right glass. Do you have anything other than the kit lens?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

duchieman said:


> That's what I started with. You can do some great work with that with the right glass. Do you have anything other than the kit lens?


Thats what i started with in film. I have some nice slides from that camera


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

duchieman said:


> That's what I started with. You can do some great work with that with the right glass. Do you have anything other than the kit lens?


Nope, I just got it like 4 months ago lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nope, I just got it like 4 months ago lol.


I recommend this for your first add on. It feels cheap but it'll get you great images. On your camera this will be like an 85mm. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12142-GREY/Canon_2514A002_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_8.html


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2014)

For people interested in LED's Nobel prize winners>
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-29518521

New phone, new camera on phone, better than the last one i had, but still a phone, couple of shots from today. Blue Pit.





Peace DST


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I recommend this for your first add on. It feels cheap but it'll get you great images. On your camera this will be like an 85mm.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12142-GREY/Canon_2514A002_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_8.html


Nice! Ya I've been looking for some good add ons. My wife wants me to get this one after tax time 

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Rebel-Digital-18-135mm-Lens/dp/B00BW6LX20/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1412716327&sr=1-4&keywords=cannon rebel t5i

edit-Unless you have some other recommendations duchie, I trust you


----------



## duchieman (Oct 7, 2014)

That'll work! That's probably a better lens than the kit lens I was thinking of which is a 18-55 3.8-5.4 I think?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

I may get it sooner, just depends on how first harvest goes lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone used roots organics nute line before? IMy thinking about using it in promix and doing a bottled organic run to get my organic feet wet. Think I'm going to pick up another 5x5 tent and do a little experimenting


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ya I ran their lines for a bit alpha, what do ya wanna know about it?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> It's a skunk #1. It still hasn't showed any mold issues what so ever but knock on wood.......


That's a tough plant they have been known to take 3 frosts and keep going.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

Got this just now down at the leather supply shop so I can make a decent motorcycle seat cushion for my tired ass.
About 5-ft long and almost 24-inches wide, for $55 (already have 2-inches of memory foam ready & waiting).
Most disconcerting to lose all sensation in one's Nether Regions after 30 or 40 minutes of riding, and I have a bunch of comuting to do between here & Portland this winter.

My soon-to-be seat cushion...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice doobie i love working with leather. I am working on a new tray


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

Cool!
Leatherwork is fun 
One of these years I'm going to buy a cast iron sewing machine that can handle leather and really do some stuff.
But until then, I'm stuck with stitching it by hand. 
Not a big deal for projects with short seams, but tedious on anything larger.
But, that's what cannabis is for!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome! So do I just use it the same as I would chemical nutes? Just add to water and mix it? Do I need to bubble it first like I would for a tea? Or is it ready to go out of the bottle? @giggles26 

I also just got a whole package of dyna nutes for my hydro grow for 29.99 just by emailing dynagro and asking for samples  I was just about to buy the dyna nutes on eBay when I say a thread about free nute samples. I got the roots organic for $6! I'm on a roll today


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome! So do I just use it the same as I would chemical nutes? Just add to water and mix it? Do I need to bubble it first like I would for a tea? Or is it ready to go out of the bottle? @giggles26
> 
> I also just got a whole package of dyna nutes for my hydro grow for 29.99 just by emailing dynagro and asking for samples  I was just about to buy the dyna nutes on eBay when I say a thread about free nute samples. I got the roots organic for $6! I'm on a roll today


You mix it in with your water. It's just like dyna grow. That was actually my first set of nutes I used. Still got a bottle of grow,bloom and protek actually lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet, that's easy peasy then. I used dyna one time in Dwc and it was phenomenal, all I used was grow and bloom and the plants loved it. I figure I'll use it again in my ebb buckets next round, I really think it's better than GH nutes but not too many people use it for some reason. I never used the foliage pro though, it seems to be a better grow nute so I'm stoked to see the results with it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

That's some monster colas dst very nice!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, one more thing, I just some a thrip out of the corner of my eye today. I hate these things. I remember some one said spinosad works great, so I ordered Monterey spinosad, anyone use this brand? I seriously need these things dead before I move so I don't bring any with me to the new house


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

DST said:


> For people interested in LED's Nobel prize winners>
> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-29518521
> 
> New phone, new camera on phone, better than the last one i had, but still a phone, couple of shots from today. Blue Pit.
> ...


 DST, I'd like to see a pic of those colas the day you cut them.
Very nice.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

(*this IS weed-related: observe the background scenery in one of the following pics)

Decided to not make a strap-on seat cushion...




Going to just make a new seat!!!


Will be using the old base plate & foam as a starting platform for the new memory foam and leather cover:


The "old" seat (4 days old...):






Staples removed:




Peeling away the original skin:
(*Why don't we peel away? Into the night, I know it ain't right. Why. Don't. We. Peel away.)

... and...
(**all motorcycle seats are born with Original Skin...)




Old naugahyde (or whathaveyou) seat cover :




A naked seat!!




Bare seat sitting next to stack of memory foam that will be layered using spray adhesive, then shaped & covered by shiny leather:




And the thickness of foam I'll be adding to help save my mighty, mighty nads from certain doom:




It won't be a Corbin, or other high-end custom, but it should work when I'm finished with it.
Hopefully I don't screw it up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Its a Rocket Crotch Cushion


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> (*this IS weed-related: observe the background scenery in one of the following pics)
> 
> Decided to not make a strap-on seat cushion...
> 
> ...


And how many Nauga's gave their little lives for you to waste that nice seat skin.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> And how many Nauga's gave their little lives for you to waste that nice seat skin.


More then we can legally say....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

Foam has been added...




The crucial area that will save me from becoming a reluctant steer...



Some more trimming & shaping, and then I lay some leather out.
Not going to do any stitch work on this one, as I just need something that feel good to my hiney.
I'll have enough leather left over to do a nicer one later.
More to come...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice doob!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks, AP 
Will do a test sitting before finalizing the foam part of it.
But it felt GREAT sitting on it with the leather draped over it (had it on a chair to do a quick test sit)


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet doobs!!! I love watching your projects!!!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> She likes her medibles


...where it lay all day, watching the Caffeine Spider go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Planting on a full moon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Lookin good doobs


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2014)

Full moon almost all week 

Good time to drop beans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

I gave them and one of the veg areas som EWT, and will hit the octagon as well as the pw clones tomorrow
All purple wreck


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 7, 2014)

Doob Keeps pushing me one step closer to a bike, maybe next spring, the gf thinks "bikes are hot" so that's a plus  

Very cool Dr d, you make led look so much more appealing, they look great 

Java that video was hilarious lol


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> DST, I'd like to see a pic of those colas the day you cut them.
> Very nice.


One will try to remember. At chop time paranoia increases due to location so pictures are often far from my mind


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweet Cheese (middle), Cheese Surprise (back right), rest are East Coast Sour Diesel Haze. The one in the back left is smelling like Lemons and Lime sherbert


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2014)

Finished the seat:
(it's not gorgeous, but it is WAY comfortable)

 
 
 
 
 
 

Time for a toke break...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Finished the seat:
> (it's not gorgeous, but it is WAY comfortable)
> 
> View attachment 3269625
> ...


Hey Doob functionality trumps fashion every time that's a sign of maturity
(tell your wife) it looks good. 
@Javadog, that's a frickin' funny video.
@DST, totally understandable my friend.
Well we're off to the Dr.s at 2:00 my gut is one big knot, I wish I could
burn one right now!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone here ever used Hesi Coco Complex nutes? I'm going to do a coco
grow and this stuff is reputed to be the "nuts for coco". (that one was for Doob. )
sorry guys!


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's some post chop ics for you of the Dog instead, Oldman. This lot took me 3 days plus to get down as I had to do it in shifts....pain in the bahookey! Anyway, thank ferk it's down, just need to clean up on the next shift, then new netting in. The replacement dogs have only just been put into their 1st pot after rooting so I need to decide how to use the space in the next short while....redunadant growing space, aye right, that'll no be fukking happening, no sir'e!!

Not sure i'll match my last dog run but lets see what the fat scales sing when all is done.




Couple of pics of Amsterdam sky.


Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Has anyone here ever used Hesi Coco Complex nutes? I'm going to do a coco
> grow and this stuff is reputed to be the "nuts for coco". (that one was for Doob. )
> sorry guys!


Dr Amber Trichome I am sure has used Hesi, not sure which though. 
And good luck at the hospital.
Peace
DST


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

DST said:


> Dr Amber Trichome I am sure has used Hesi, not sure which though.
> And good luck at the hospital.
> Peace
> DST


Thanks bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck at the hospital today old man!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Good luck at the hospital today old man!


Thanks Gig.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2014)

thoughts with you & your wife oldman


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

i hope it's good news, wishing you and your wife luck


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice pics of the sky D, the dogs look good and fat!


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Sexing 18 vanilla kush from Barney farmView attachment 3269134Next up blue pit


pretty sure you will find you have 18 females jojo


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> thoughts with you & your wife oldman


Thanks Bob.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> i hope it's good news, wishing you and your wife luck


Thank you G.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> pretty sure you will find you have 18 females jojo


That's what I was thinking, aren't the vanilla kush only avail in female?


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

i sent him a pm in case  would hate him to have flipped them to 12/12 then have to reveg them, it can take months to put right.

i currently have two billerry plants (amnesiaxblues) that are over 5ft tall with 40+ tops that i intended to grow out on the last run, i put them into 12/12 for 70 hours and they would not go back into veg even under 24/0, two months later and they are taking over the grow room lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck old man, hope all is well


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

GOOD NEWS!!!
For both myself and my much better half we thank you all.

These likes are for all of you. 6'ers rule.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2014)

I was afraid to ask, since it was so close to time for you two to know (slept in after making the seat), and I didn't want to throw a jinx on things.
So happy for you and your wife!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2014)

that's great to hear bud.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was afraid to ask, since it was so close to time for you two to know (slept in after making the seat), and I didn't want to throw a jinx on things.
> So happy for you and your wife!!!


Thanks Doob, and thanks to all again! I might go sleep for a week or two.
It's been a long tough road and I'm glad this trip is done.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 8, 2014)

Good to hear the good news oldman, and on to other positive things my buddy just got back from the ibjjf worlds comp and took 3rd and 4th in his divisions and also brought me back a green crack seed its been a while since I germed a seed what's the best way to go about this as I'd like to make sure it comes out right


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Good to hear the good news oldman, and on to other positive things my buddy just got back from the ibjjf worlds comp and took 3rd and 4th in his divisions and also brought me back a green crack seed its been a while since I germed a seed what's the best way to go about this as I'd like to make sure it comes out right


Throw it in the soil, water, check moisture every few days or as needed...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

I germ in a moist paper towel and put it in a tupperware, usually sprouts in 24 to 36 hours


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 8, 2014)

OK so should I put it in soil if I eventually plan on running it DWC ? Or just throw it in a root riot plug and see if it germs like that ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

The Root riot will be fine. I put mine in a shot glass with rain water for 12-24 first then paper towel with different water. Then ziplocl folded not zipped. Put in warm spot. Thats me though


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

the journey is never over oldman, maybe that tough section is done but the rest is ahead.

the question is where will it take you now? smoke one for life and everything it has given us.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> the journey is never over oldman, maybe that tough section is done but the rest is ahead.
> 
> the question is where will it take you now? smoke one for life and everything it has given us.


I'm always thankful my friend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Good to hear she is ok oldman


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2014)

Great to hear old man


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

man i think i might sleep tonight, eyes feel heavy, wish me luck guys, goodnight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> man i think i might sleep tonight, eyes feel heavy, wish me luck guys, goodnight.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey, I uploaded another of my old bands' songs.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 8, 2014)

@oldman60 , Great news!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> @oldman60 , Great news!


Thanks jimmer, good temps through next week.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 8, 2014)

I wanted my last post to be by itself. 
I put in a couple of seed orders today. I got a pack of cheese surprise with my normal dog. I also got some other gear after reading some recent posts. I checked out karma genetics after seeing doc's interest and ordered a 12 pack of ghostrider v2.0 and got 5 strawbanana cream. G-13 blue og and bomb seeds Ice bomb. I wanted to add to my gear but still have to keep supporting the BB crew. Something tells me their cheese surprise will be as good as a cheese out there.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yea jimmer that skunk is looking awesome!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks jimmer, good temps through next week.


I was about to say it's all good, but thought of a joke.
How does a hippy say f-you?
It's all good.lol
At this point, worse case is a plant to turn into oil. Not a bad deal now that my bills are paid.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea jimmer that skunk is looking awesome!


With only 1 outside, it shouldn't be no other way. It should throw out some nice colors being that every night for the last week has hit below 40.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

glad all is good Oldman  was happy to hear things went well 

Awesome jimmer! You'll love the karma, here's some karma twins looking proud and strong


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> the journey is never over oldman, maybe that tough section is done but the rest is ahead.
> 
> the question is where will it take you now? smoke one for life and everything it has given us.


We'll smoke one for him, until the end of the month


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> With only 1 outside, it shouldn't be no other way. It should throw out some nice colors being that every night for the last week has hit below 40.


Hell yea dude I can't wait!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> We'll smoke one for him, until the end of the month


Thanks Doob, nice to know you got my back.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 8, 2014)

@DoobieBrother Found some pics of the old R1 (without chicken strips ). Hope you're enjoying the new seat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice bike, Figgy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice bike! I'm so jealous of all the pictures with green grass, I miss grass


----------



## Figgy (Oct 8, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Nice bike, Figgy!


I miss the crap out of it during the summer, and whenever I see them around the mountains. I do get to take my dad's BMW out when I see the parents though so I get my fix in. I really wanna throw some money into a track bike, but I have no time anymore. Maybe one day when kids are older.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I wanted my last post to be by itself.
> I put in a couple of seed orders today. I got a pack of cheese surprise with my normal dog. I also got some other gear after reading some recent posts. I checked out karma genetics after seeing doc's interest and ordered a 12 pack of ghostrider v2.0 and got 5 strawbanana cream. G-13 blue og and bomb seeds Ice bomb. I wanted to add to my gear but still have to keep supporting the BB crew. Something tells me their cheese surprise will be as good as a cheese out there.


I got offered them as testers to log for them, but i am stoked they look great. I should have ordered the CS inseed of geting two kinds of dog. I ended up getting some cuts of it too, so i still have a pack of bx2.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hell yea dude I can't wait!!!


Me neither. It's getting some good frost, so might be right up your alley.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got offered them as testers to log for them, but i am stoked they look great. I should have ordered the CS inseed of geting two kinds of dog. I ended up getting some cuts of it too, so i still have a pack of bx2.
> View attachment 3270100 View attachment 3270101 View attachment 3270102 View attachment 3270104


I got both types of dogs also. I have an issue of every time somebody ask for a clone, I give them a seed. With my luck with clones lately, I want what I have, but love to keep looking. Besides, when ever I ask my gf what she wants, I get answered, something like the dog. Why get something like, when you can get the real deal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

I love trying different weed. I guess thats why i have a stupid number of strains going. There is 16 in the octagon right now


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Good to hear the good news oldman, and on to other positive things my buddy just got back from the ibjjf worlds comp and took 3rd and 4th in his divisions and also brought me back a green crack seed its been a while since I germed a seed what's the best way to go about this as I'd like to make sure it comes out right



make sure you don't have fungus gnats and you should hit 95% germination rate just planting straight into soil 1/3" to 1/2" deep.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Me neither. It's getting some good frost, so might be right up your alley.


Everything's right up my alley lol. Frost makes excellent concentrates though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about diamonds? I know the cut and clarity and stuff like that make a huge difference, but anyone know what this would fetch for a price? I think I wanna sell it to get an engagement ring at some point in the near future but only if it's worth a decent amount, I'm not sure the carrot, I think it's over 1? Here's a pic with it next to a qtip for size reference? My gf works in high end jewelry store but I don't want to ask her because I don't want her to start asking questions heh


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does anyone know anything about diamonds? I know the cut and clarity and stuff like that make a huge difference, but anyone know what this would fetch for a price? I think I wanna sell it to get an engagement ring at some point in the near future but only if it's worth a decent amount, I'm not sure the carrot, I think it's over 1? Here's a pic with it next to a qtip for size reference? My gf works in high end jewelry store but I don't want to ask her because I don't want her to start asking questions heh


What is the mm size? 4mm=.25ct., 4.5mm=.33-.35ct, 5mm=.40-.50ct,
value on dia. is always low on the resale end. I use to design and make jewellery
I had an uncle that was a trade jeweler. From the pic it looks like I-1 or I-2 maybe e-g
color. A 1ct. stone is 6-6.5mm.

Most engagement rings in the US are 4 - 5mm's just a little trivia.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh bummer Oldman, I was hoping a little more, I'm not sure how many millimeters, but it's a 1/4 ", a little more, about 10cm here's it by a tape measure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, I am baked old man, sorry! Those are millimeters Iol! 10ish mm


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh bummer Oldman, I was hoping a little more, I'm not sure how many millimeters, but it's a 1/4 ", a little more, about 10cm here's it by a tape measure


10mm would be about 2.5cts. or so. GET IT APPRAISED!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

You can buy semi-mounts and kind of design your own ring if you want to
reset that stone.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 8, 2014)

Before my bday i wanted to take some clones so i took 5 chem dawg 5 pw 5 cd 5 level and still sexingthe vanilla.the perpetual is going to be nice


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Before my bday i wanted to take some clones so i took 5 chem dawg 5 pw 5 cd 5 level and still sexingthe vanilla.the perpetual is going to be nice


Is that vanilla from Barney's? if it is it's feminized.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

I had to remeasure Oldman, my visions wicked blurry, I just smoked some sour d concentrate budder, super intense lol, it's closer to 8mm, is it still worth getting appraisal? I was hoping to get a few hundred at least or so


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!
> For both myself and my much better half we thank you all.
> 
> These likes are for all of you. 6'ers rule.


HOPE SPRINGS ETERNAL!

Great news.

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

I was thinking about getting it set in a ring too, but it's full of sad memories so I've kept it in my box for the last 10 years, it would look nice is a ring though


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I was thinking about getting it set in a ring too, but it's full of sad memories so I've kept it in my box for the last 10 years, it would look nice is a ring though


Sometime it just takes a little imagination to turn sad to glad.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I had to remeasure Oldman, my visions wicked blurry, I just smoked some sour d concentrate budder, super intense lol, it's closer to 8mm, is it still worth getting appraisal? I was hoping to get a few hundred at least or so


It's about 2cts. it's well worth getting an appraisal it will cost around $50.00 but you will
get all the particulars on the stone as well as the mkt. value.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2014)

Take it to a jeweler and ask about trading it in on a larger stone. That will give you an idea of how much it's worth. I was a bench jeweler for 8 years and still have some lightly used equipment. I don't have the mobility or the eyesight to be successful again.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2014)

It looks to be about 7 mm. It would depend upon depth as to the weight.
The only way to get an accurate weight is to take it out of the mounting. Finger nail clippers can be used to lift a prong off of the stone.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I had to remeasure Oldman, my visions wicked blurry, I just smoked some sour d concentrate budder, super intense lol, it's closer to 8mm, is it still worth getting appraisal? I was hoping to get a few hundred at least or so


I did a quick check a 2ct uncertified I grade stone sells for about $2000.00.
COF has a good idea taking it in for an upgrade.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Take it to a jeweler and ask about trading it in on a larger stone. That will give you an idea of how much it's worth. I was a bench jeweler for 8 years and still have some lightly used equipment. I don't have the mobility or the eyesight to be successful again.
> 
> 
> cof


I hear you I lost my dexterity when my neck blew out and damaged my
spinal cord.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

Such solid info, thanks so much guys! I will follow your advice  it's so cool all of the experience with different things everyone in the 600 has, it's literally my go to place for questions and chat  much appreiated


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

As for vision, mine is sooooo bad, I hate it, I wear contacts at 20/30 or 40 corrected, before contacts, huge glasses, I can not see anything at all with out my contacts, I have been looking into laser surgery and hoping sometime I can afford it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 8, 2014)

Another Cosmic moment in the 600:

I am currently squinting as hard as possible and contorting my face in all ways possible to try and focus my eyes to read the last 10 posts.
I just finished a nice jayski of Super Skunk, and forgot to put my glasses on before starting to read and get caught up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol! @DoobieBrother such an epic moment heh

Here's the hashes a was puffin on, love the color of the sour d budder


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it's all this pr0n we look at that is making us blind, lmfao....I am now at the, "hold things farther away stage to focus"......if you wanted to mug me, you better be damn close otherwise I'll see yo ass, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2014)

Long distance mugging is for the taxman.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Long distance mugging is for the taxman.


Its funny you said that my buddy was just telling me that income taxes are legal and he refuses to pay them ever. And my buddy ended giving me about 5 more seeds last night  none of which I germed I just throw them into the fridge until im ready. Took some shots of the girls (hopefully) before I Headed out to work this morning. How do they look to you guys?



      


And ubcase anyone is wandering yes those are Firehouse Sub's buckets they're cheaper and food grade plastic buckets that they sell for 2$ in the store so I had to buy a few plus they look better than the homer orange buckets IMHO


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2014)

looking good enwhysea, all the new growth appears to be green and healthy.

i would cut the top off that tall one if i where you, it'll end up a beanstalk compared to the other girls, will help it bush out too


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 9, 2014)

Sup guys! Damn Figgy that bike is mean looking 
Im a special kinda stoned today. Had a m8 visit with some jack herrer bubble. He had not been smoking for a few weeks and when i lid up a lemon joint he had to taste. 4 puffs and his eyes were mailbox red  But then he got exited and wanted to smoke some of the bubble he brought. 2 joints later he was stuck looking all white and sick. lol it was so funny he was angry in his sleep like:"Fuck this im so fucking high shit fuck!" Slept for 6 hours before he could drive home. lol i made a big bong mix and just smoked until i crashed and im still felling it 
Mutant is starting to look "normal" 

Outside getting cold.


10 days left on lemon


Oh and a pusher at christiania fucked up! He let a danish news team in and video him selling and telling all kinds of things like Hells Angels is like the backman providing the hash for the dealers. He estimates a 400.000dollar a day buisness. Ill get the documentary up as soon as it hits youtube. The dealer is gone..


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2014)

some people just can't help themselves hey, surely if you were making that kind of money you would be fulfilled enough to not go around inviting national journalists in to your business.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 9, 2014)

Really it makes no sense. Ive watched it 3 times now. Im shocked everytime.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> looking good enwhysea, all the new growth appears to be green and healthy.
> 
> i would cut the top off that tall one if i where you, it'll end up a beanstalk compared to the other girls, will help it bush out too



Like top it or cut 4" off of it ?


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2014)

up to you really bud, you are god where that garden is concerned.

personally i would top it by literally chopping it in half, if that sounds too extreme then maybe pinch the very top node off. it will allow your other girls to catch up


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Long distance mugging is for the taxman.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> up to you really bud, you are god where that garden is concerned.
> 
> personally i would top it by literally chopping it in half, if that sounds too extreme then maybe pinch the very top node off. it will allow your other girls to catch up


I'm.going to try and take half off the top since I have extra beans now I guess if i fuck it up I can start another but I would like them to all be the same size


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2014)

Alternatively before you get the shears out. Stick a cane or something in the pot, Take the top of the plant, bend it right over (phnaar phnaar) and tie the top off to the cane (half way down the plant). That way, all the nodes above where you have tied it will all start to grow as main shoots.


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2014)

i'm always one for the extreme training methods, they like it rough i find hehe


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

When I was growing outdoors I'd wait 'till the plants were 4 feet or so and cut the
top third of the plant off, kept it stealth and forced the lower branches into huge
cola's. Cutting back when young doesn't seem to hurt at all.
Good idea bending and tying. A little hst.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2014)

Seeing that R1 makes me miss my Honda 954RR. I wish I knew where to start looking for pics of it but we've had to change PCs since it was totalled and I don't think I have any pics of it anymore. I know I posted pics of it and the turbo GSXR in the 600 but it was before RIU upgraded to the current platform and I think the pics are gone.
The best thing about the 954 I had was it would hang with the newer liter bikes as long as they were stock. Modified liter bikes were even faster than my Honda. I only saw one bike beat my time the drag strip when I was taking the GSXR there and it was my buddy's ZX14R with Nitrous oxide. Both bikes would run low to mid 5 second passes in the 1/8 mile and could be ridden home. It was awesome.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 9, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Seeing that R1 makes me miss my Honda 954RR. I wish I knew where to start looking for pics of it but we've had to change PCs since it was totalled and I don't think I have any pics of it anymore. I know I posted pics of it and the turbo GSXR in the 600 but it was before RIU upgraded to the current platform and I think the pics are gone.
> The best thing about the 954 I had was it would hang with the newer liter bikes as long as they were stock. Modified liter bikes were even faster than my Honda. I only saw one bike beat my time the drag strip when I was taking the GSXR there and it was my buddy's ZX14R with Nitrous oxide. Both bikes would run low to mid 5 second passes in the 1/8 mile and could be ridden home. It was awesome.


A bunch of the guys I rode with when I had my R6 ran nitrous. Nothing like seeing a liter bike running away from me at 150mph like I'm not moving!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes it is @ old man.the plant was stressed and produced seeds,i planted the seeds and now sexing them to make sure i have no males


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2014)

For those who may claim that it is *I* who have too much time on my hands...

... au contraire!


THIS guy has too much, and he used it well:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2014)

They shouldn't post vids like this when they KNOW I've been waking & baking!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm surprised that coke didn't eat the lava as corrosive as it is....

Ever seen what milk and coke create? If not YouTube it


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2014)

Poor Laverne, what with her constant drinking of milk & Pepsi's...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 9, 2014)

By the way, the above pic is of a schlemiel and a schlemazel...

One is a fool who always spills their soup, and the other is an unfortunate person who always has soup spilled on them...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2014)

I met penny Marshall in a taco bell drive through. We talked about beanie babies and Rosie O'Donnell. Good times.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2014)

Got all my beans home safe and sound  Got several from BB just numbered though maybe someone here can help me with deciphering it all,,, forgot my BB log in website info.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yes it is @ old man.the plant was stressed and produced seeds,i planted the seeds and now sexing them to make sure i have no males


Even a stressed plant shouldn't produce male because there are no male hormones.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2014)

Some kitty pr0n and some LED pr0n I wanted to share  The plant in the bottom pic is one of the Pre98 Bubbas I have. It's sitting in the front and center in the second pic.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2014)

looking good. You will like that plant. Grows strong.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2014)

not to mention the dank buds.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Got all my beans home safe and sound  Got several from BB just numbered though maybe someone here can help me with deciphering it all,,, forgot my BB log in website info.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270528 View attachment 3270530


Well I know mine that are numbered 1 is PK and number 2 was dog. But beyond that I don't know


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

I was going to post that paper airplane gun earlier too! Cool as hell, Ive always wanted to fly a paper airplane over the Grand Canyon, last time I went I forgot the paper though lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks SG, I'm sure I'll like the buds


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh honeybee how I miss you....


----------



## Figgy (Oct 9, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> For those who may claim that it is *I* who have too much time on my hands...
> 
> ... au contraire!
> 
> ...


I just had to eat crow. I laughed at this guy until I saw the undercarriage of this gun. Very cool!


----------



## Figgy (Oct 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh honeybee how I miss you....View attachment 3270623


You won't hear me say this much, but those sure are some pretty donkey dicks!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2014)

When there might be problems, you adapt...

Colorado pot shops introduce new low-dose 'Rookie Cookie' for marijuana novices after tourists get 'too high' on potent medical-grade drugs

Nine months into Colorado's recreational pot experiment, retailers have good reason to court new users. A market study suggested 40 percent of customers in Denver-area shops are tourists. 


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 9, 2014)

two tents one a 600 the other has two 150 watt led changed to 150 led and 150 hps at 4 weeks flowering. I have grown the same blue dream for 4 grows always cutting at 63 days, first led grow seeing amber at 43 days anyone ? thoughts?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

How's the size of the Buds? Do they look ready? Are the hairs changing color too? Seems odd changing that early hippy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

So after I've been hearing about everyone sprouting seeds and getting new cuts, I figured I should pop a few as well  

It's a seed mix so it will be a surprise, but they could be cookie wreck, ag13 haze or solos stach. Which ever it turns out to be, I'm here for the ride


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hell yea I just dropped a shit ton of beans lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mystery plant is a fun game often with great surprise endings.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> two tents one a 600 the other has two 150 watt led changed to 150 led and 150 hps at 4 weeks flowering. I have grown the same blue dream for 4 grows always cutting at 63 days, first led grow seeing amber at 43 days anyone ? thoughts?


Temp variation? possibly neut uptake? ph? something had to cause the change.
Stronger red spectrum in the led?
Dr.D81 might know he knows led's.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> So after I've been hearing about everyone sprouting seeds and getting new cuts, I figured I should pop a few as well
> 
> It's a seed mix so it will be a surprise, but they could be cookie wreck, ag13 haze or solos stach. Which ever it turns out to be, I'm here for the ride


I want cookie wreck or there cookie mix


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

@jojo dancer on the last pg. I meant to say no male chromosomes.
Sorry I had a brain cramp.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was just gifted some shrooms from a friend that his 80 year old grandpa grew. I'm playing taste tester, so friday or saturday should be fun. I promised him I wouldn't get tripping on the shrooms and eat some L before I could give an honest opinion on his shrooms. I register for my last 3 classes in spring tomorrow. I figured a little home celebration won't hurt. I turned down going to 2 different harvest fest, wtf was I thinking.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I was just gifted some shrooms from a friend that his 80 year old grandpa grew. I'm playing taste tester, so friday or saturday should be fun. I promised him I wouldn't get tripping on the shrooms and eat some L before I could give an honest opinion on his shrooms. I register for my last 3 classes in spring tomorrow. I figured a little home celebration won't hurt. I turned down going to 2 different harvest fest, wtf was I thinking.


Dude it sucks your so far away! My girl still hasn't got to try some!

Enjoy! I love shrooms!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

@giggles26 that honeybee looks so sweet.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> How's the size of the Buds? Do they look ready? Are the hairs changing color too? Seems odd changing that early hippy


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I was just gifted some shrooms from a friend that his 80 year old grandpa grew. I'm playing taste tester, so friday or saturday should be fun. I promised him I wouldn't get tripping on the shrooms and eat some L before I could give an honest opinion on his shrooms. I register for my last 3 classes in spring tomorrow. I figured a little home celebration won't hurt. I turned down going to 2 different harvest fest, wtf was I thinking.


Eat them about 1.5 hrs before sunrise thats my fav time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

For sure Oldman, I've had great mystery hunts in the past, and these beans should be a great time  Dr d, I'm also hoping one(or two) are the cookie wreck!Two great strains in one 
And like Oldman said, that honeybee is awesome looking giggles, I forgot to mention it earlier


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> View attachment 3270732


Looks like the pistils are still out I'd let it go awhile.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just got time to check my email and as always BB hooked me up with some good freebies. I'm getting some smelly cherry crosses that should be awesome, I mean to the point of they might be the best of the bunch. Now if I don't kill these from my own stupidity........


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm playing catch up, been busy 'till now. My 19yr old grandson came by for a visit.
He had some sweet smelling berrykush.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah it doesn't look ready hippy but it looks dank!! , maybe this run will pack on multiple layers of crystals, keep checking for new thrichs. Maybe the plants started thrich production early and the earlier ones have matured


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Eat them about 1.5 hrs before sunrise thats my fav time.


Growing up a hippy surfer in florida, my favorite day was hitting the cow fields on the way to catching high tide. Then after hitting the waves for a couple of hours, jumping into the car and driving to Tampa for the sunset and to party all night. This always started about in your time frame, I agree with morning tripping. But I'm not a good example due to my love for all things that make me trip at anytime....if I have the time.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Growing up a hippy surfer in florida, my favorite day was hitting the cow fields on the way to catching high tide. Then after hitting the waves for a couple of hours, jumping into the car and driving to Tampa for the sunset and to party all night. This always started about in your time frame, I agree with morning tripping. But I'm not a good example due to my love for all things that make me trip at anytime....if I have the time.


I had a friend who was a funeral director, used to trip on 4way sunshine
during funerals. This was back in the late 60's and early 70's.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2014)

f--king hypocrite.....

*Colorado governor slams marijuana legalization, then takes pot lobby donations*
Colorado governor faces tough re-election challenge from Republican Bob Beauprez


Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/oct/9/john-hickenlooper-slams-marijuana-legalization-tak/#ixzz3Fhu8qBV1 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've had any boomers jimmer, that's what we called em anyway. Blue caps. I remember my first time tripping, peanut butter and fluff shroom sandwich, oh man was it intense lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, go figure, political asshats. I Can't stand most politicians. I used to like some of Ron Pauls ideas, but independent politicians never have a chance in the rigged elections.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I had a friend who was a funeral director, used to trip on 4way sunshine
> during funerals. This was back in the late 60's and early 70's.


I was a grave digger for a year in the Cortland county cemetery when I first got out of prison this time. A fellow deadhead was the foundation president and helped me out. I like my acid but that is one taboo that I won't touch. I like his balls.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's been a long time since I've had any boomers jimmer, that's what we called em anyway. Blue caps. I remember my first time tripping, peanut butter and fluff shroom sandwich, oh man was it intense lol


I'm a amateur on the subject compared to a fellow 600 club member but with that being said, I've had mine, yours, and his share in my life time.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yea that was back when a hit was 500+ micrograms not the 100-125 of today.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 9, 2014)

BBBUUUBBBA KUSH.LOL THAT plant until it grew legs and ran away


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yea that was back when a hit was 500+ micrograms not the 100-125 of today.


Shit is so stomped over anymore it's sad.

I had some supposed family fluff awhile back and it was really clean.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Dude it sucks your so far away! My girl still hasn't got to try some!
> 
> Enjoy! I love shrooms!


Someday maybe a fairy can deliver some new born shoots.....the other is always in the fairys hand.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now at my age all I want is GOOD weed
and some single malt.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol, I can count the times I've tripped on my fingers, I was never into them too much, only when someone said they were spectacular. I was more into the booger sugar for a while in my teens and early 20s, but out grew that because I hate the come down and it cost way too much money


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2014)

be aware. There's a synthetic lsd floating thru the net that is deadly.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> f--king hypocrite.....
> 
> *Colorado governor slams marijuana legalization, then takes pot lobby donations*
> Colorado governor faces tough re-election challenge from Republican Bob Beauprez
> ...


F'in politico's they are ALL ASSHOLES you should listen to the ones from NY.
On second thought don't listen to the ones from NY you'd puke.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2014)

LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> be aware. There's a synthetic lsd floating thru the net that is deadly.
> 
> 
> cof


The designers are trying to stay one step ahead of the laws no matter who
they hurt or kill.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3270772 View attachment 3270773 View attachment 3270774View attachment 3270776


Dr. Amber nice light, I'v been checking into them.
Have you used Hesi nutes in particular Hesi Coco?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2014)

no


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

Got that right Oldman, the synthetics are worse than any other drug. I tried the synthetic pot a few years back in my time I couldn't smoke bud and it was terrible. Made my heart race and I had to lay down, started sweating and thought I might have had to go to the hospital. It's not good at all. 
Dr amber, that's damn impressive! What kind of light is that? I've never seen anything like it


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

That would be the 315 LEC light. That mofo is a beast. Gen is switching his whole room over to them. Check them out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

Just looked up those lights, very interesting! They do look promising. Do they all have a fixed ballasts? How's the heat in a tent? I'm reading you'd need 2 for a 5x5 tent, would 2 be similar to one 1000w hps with yield? I'm so out of the loop on new equipment, it's all so space age now


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's equal to a 600 so 2 would put you above what a 1k does. Yea it's an all in one unit and it's pretty nice considering the hours it's rated at, they use less electricity and produce less heat so I'm gonna say they are pretty dope


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, just a riu thread about them, @genuity you got 389g from one?! That's impressive and makes me want one, I really want to save on electric, these sound great


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

Also reading about the Cree cobs now, I've missed too much wow, there's always so much to learn lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

Haha ya some people are killing it with some diy cree cobs lol. 

Where the hell you been alpha? Don't you like to keep up with the cannabis news


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2014)

There is some cool tech out now
Just watered and ewt \ fertilized almost everything. Looks like the alligator kush f2, honeybee f3, HB X GDP, and bluepit f3 pollination took so more bean in the stash soon. I am loving the looks of two of the honeybees a lot


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

Have you found a purple pheno yet doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not yet but only 4 weeks in. The best looking one #2 is straight lime green and looks FIRE
#3 looks to be the purp maybe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thats all for me tonight. Ya'll have a good night 600


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not yet but only 4 weeks in. The best looking one #2 is straight lime green and looks FIRE
> #3 looks to be the purp maybe


The purple pheno I found will show purple from day 1, calyxes straight purple  You will know if you found it  

Oh and I had a lime green pheno, this one..

 
Night brotha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been so far outta the loop, im too old school with equipment. I've always wanted to try led, but they were just so much and I've always gotten good results with hps so I just never took the leap. But now, with a 1gpw I'm reading on lec, that would be worth the leap! My electric cost sucks here, it wasn't too bad in NY but in CA it's terrible so I would love running 600w of lec and getting 1000w of power! I will keep researching but it looks promising for sure
Nite Dr d


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've been so far outta the loop, im too old school with equipment. I've always wanted to try led, but they were just so much and I've always gotten good results with hps so I just never took the leap. But now, with a 1gpw I'm reading on lec, that would be worth the leap! My electric cost sucks here, it wasn't too bad in NY but in CA it's terrible so I would love running 600w of lec and getting 1000w of power! I will keep researching but it looks promising for sure
> Nite Dr d


Alpha those lec are only 315 and full spectrum 1 light no switchover pretty sweet.
I've been checking them at GrowItBest they are a little over $400.00
but here's the plus increased uv, far red, 20,000 hr lamp life with high retained PAR
3100K color all equals better production less power. 
I'm saving for a couple of them now or maybe I'll drop a hint for a christmas present.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

I've hit 1gpw with hps, so when someone comes and tells me you can get easily 2gpw with this new light, then I'll be impressed I also waited with video recorders to drop in price and become more advance before buying one....and can anyone remember when microwaves where like twice the price of an oven, but everyone thought they were amazing because you could nuke a can of beans and a scotch pie in like 2 minutes, now look where we at with them....excuse me, got out the wrong side of the bed, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

Few day off due to getting stoned and 2 seizures on Tuesday just getting better now, need to get my bubblegum, dog and fireballs into flower then I can pot my cuts up from there small ones get ready for xmas


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2014)

DST said:


> I've hit 1gpw with hps, so when someone comes and tells me you can get easily 2gpw with this new light, then I'll be impressed I also waited with video recorders to drop in price and become more advance before buying one....and can anyone remember when microwaves where like twice the price of an oven, but everyone thought they were amazing because you could nuke a can of beans and a scotch pie in like 2 minutes, now look where we at with them....excuse me, got out the wrong side of the bed, lol.


Hells bells D I just replaced all 4 of my 600 ballasts and it cost over $700, I know
really bad timing but that is amazing consistency all burned in a 3 week period but
they were almost 4 years old. 
I want to expand my room so these would fit the bill.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Few day off due to getting stoned and 2 seizures on Tuesday just getting better now, need to get my bubblegum, dog and fireballs into flower then I can pot my cuts up from there small ones get ready for xmas


Glad your feeling better bro, love to see pics of those fireballs when they flower that
is one pretty plant! I like dogs to but fireballs are prettier imo.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheers Bro, I've never flowered one yet av also got 4 cuts rooting in the cloner from her I had a taste of dst's in amsterdam was lovely,, il try get them into flower room the day and get sum pics


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hells bells D I just replaced all 4 of my 600 ballasts and it cost over $700, I know
> really bad timing but that is amazing consistency all burned in a 3 week period but
> they were almost 4 years old.
> I want to expand my room so these would fit the bill.


we get 600 ballasts here for like 50-60 euro per pop. By all accounts though, ballasts are the number one cause for fires in Amsterdam!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2014)

DST said:


> we get 600 ballasts here for like 50-60 euro per pop. By all accounts though, ballasts are the number one cause for fires in Amsterdam!


I can believe that, I was down stairs when 1 of mine went it smoked like hell, scared the crap out of me.
Here the best price I found was $150.00.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 10, 2014)

Good morning 6ers got one update. So I bent the big fucker over and just like you said I'd have more tops they are already growing upwards. I've been thinking about flowering all 5 or 4 next week do you think I'd yeild anything if they turned out females.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 10, 2014)

good to see the old 600 is still here lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Glad your feeling better bro, love to see pics of those fireballs when they flower that
> is one pretty plant! I like dogs to but fireballs are prettier imo.


So far best smoke i have had from BB is a sour kush pheno of bluepit


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

Blue Pit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

You have some good looking pits. You take clones of all of them?


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You have some good looking pits. You take clones of all of them?


Cheers Dr. They are all the same clones off a mother I have ran since I made the cross. She's an f2.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

which reminds me, I must take some more BP clones.....


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

i have a diesel tasting smelling pit and i agree doc ,it's fucking fire!

that one d is running there looks like the perfect hybrid to me, looks a hell of a lot like the deep blue but a bit taller with the dog resin.

what is the smell and tatse like on it dst?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a dog s1 was a little stronger but i loved the sour kush flavor much more then the sweet rubber. I just put two SK x DB in flower and i have seen some nice plants from those seeds too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Cheers Dr. They are all the same clones off a mother I have ran since I made the cross. She's an f2.


I thought you did a seed run. Was thinking i had a lot more variation in mine


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2014)

I've never tried the blue pit yet. Getting real excited. Been a while since I've even had any dog. 

And ghb... why is your football team such shit? Honest question, I don't pay enough attention to have any clue. Will they be challenging for a relegation spot?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

ive never tried it yet either is there any pips on the bb site its on my to grow list


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> ive never tried it yet either is there any pips on the bb site its on my to grow list


Worst part of bluepit seeds is picking the one you want to keep


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been wanting to try it for ages now....

Think I'm gona make an order tomorrow of sum


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

i wish i had kept more phenos, there wasn't a bad one in the bunch, i'm down to one now and the main reason i kept it is because she is such a beast. no veg required and you will still get over an oz of rock solid snowballs

still out of stock i think bud, when that lazy stoner gets round to making some i suggest you do give it a run.

and jig, stick to hand egg mate, you clearly know nothing about a civilised mans game


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

ii have just looked there aswell and yes out of stock, il have towatch out for it coming back on


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

i'm sure there will be announcements made in multiple threads because there are a lot of people out there looking for it, probably sell out as soon as it's in so keep your eyes out lol

any new additions to the catalogue? i'm in the market for new genetix in the new year, would love to try the honey bee and fireballs looking at the pics on here.


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

speaking of fireballs he sure can make a hit lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 10, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Even a stressed plant shouldn't produce male because there are no male hormones.


I hope all females


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

you gonna do an sog style run then jojo? i miss doing lots of small plants it's the best way to gro imo, yet you see me grow 25 oz plants cause i'm a bit of a nut job.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

thats what im trying to do ghb loading the flower room more often with smaller plants so i dont run out of smoke and build a nice variety up of kinds going


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

nice, if i lived where my crop is ( i assume you do) i would just run loads of little plants in a perpetual and have a constant supply. nothing worse than being out of weed (which i often am). no matter how big a harvest i get it never lasts longer than a month


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

that sounds so familiar am onto my last bud of each now be empty tomorrow and need to look for sum cream or make my scrag into wax


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

you love the bho don't you. not made any for years, my first batch was made with bud dust and it was amazing (if i may say so myself), the next lot was made with shitty larf and trim and it wasn't so hot, took me a year to smoke it so nowadays i just make keif, so much easier to deal with and i like the flavour. 

can't get anything decent local? thought one of the uk lads would have chimed in, they are a hungry bunch.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

av spoke to a few its just the timing aswell, they getting back to me when theres are down they saying so all is good summit to look forward to. not many people put the effort into it round this end...


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

and yes i love the wax haha keeps me off the buds


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

there hasn't been a drought around here for about 10 years now, every man and his dog have a grow it seems. hate paying for it though. was at my cousins watching the match last night, he is paying 20 quid for 1.1g of haze or 3 for £50, madness! more expensive than coffee shops


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 10, 2014)

@ ghb yea bro i was flowering my moms when they got to big.i ran out for about 4 weeks and made a promise that i will never do that again.so now i started up my perpetual grow and got great hopes.at this time i only have 1mom in flowering and the rest are small plants.the clones are as followed,chem [email protected] dr.d,candy drop @Wolf pack,alligator dr.d,level my mix, blue moonshine, vanilla @ bf, and a few more


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 10, 2014)

And purple wreck mix @ dr.d


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

I just put 7 pw x og in flower. The pw x bp go in about 4 more weeks.
I am going to have about 4-5 weeks before i harvest again, so i hope like hell i have some bud at the gorilla grow tomorrow night. Will be driving it home sunday.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

Got this big honeybee in 12/12 now..under the 315 LEC


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice! Leaves look like plushberry i have seen on here


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

She was a strong mom,very tasty plant for sure..
I never got to run plushberry in dwc,only soil..
 
Super nice plants..
This what tis honeybee looks like in soil..


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm hoping I can find the purple honeybee again. Shit was off the chain and potent as fuck!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> She was a strong mom,very tasty plant for sure..
> I never got to run plushberry in dwc,only soil..
> View attachment 3271201
> Super nice plants..
> ...


damn those are insane !


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2014)

After digging around and accessing my old email account i found out what BB gear I have in stock~~~~

Engineers Dream
Blue Pit
Sour Cherry
Deep Blue x Livers (backcross)
Headband X Cali Orange


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been dying to try Headband X Cali Orange! Love both those strains and can only imagine them put together!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

First plants to brake soil are a gdp x bluepit and a gdp x fb


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll get lost in that Bermuda triangle ....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

Dst, I've gotten 1gpw on a couple occasions with hps, but what really has me interested is the leds last I knew couldn't come close to yield of hps, but lec being able to come very close to hps yields while saving electric does look appetizing I must say. You're blue pit looks amazing by the way man! 
So it seems a lot of you are growing the blue pit and dog, are they all breeders boutique beans? I would ask if they are good but since a lot of yall are growing them I think I got my answer, I'll look into the blue pit, I like anything with blues in it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Was high last night honeybee #1 has purple flowers now and i forgot


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> i have a diesel tasting smelling pit and i agree doc ,it's fucking fire!
> 
> that one d is running there looks like the perfect hybrid to me, looks a hell of a lot like the deep blue but a bit taller with the dog resin.
> 
> what is the smell and tatse like on it dst?


That was exactly my thoughts ghb, it has a real nice combination of both strains, dark green dog leaves, sharp serrations like the clone onlys in the uk, such a strong intense odour. Then there is a nice trade off with some of the dogs strength in its main branches, vs, the clone only really really viney structure - although the dog does have this vineyness to a certain degree - but the long spier like colas are just shouting out hybrid. 
All you smell in the tent is a sickly sweet skunk smell, but when you get in amongst the foliage there's this danker kush smell. And the great thing is, if dried and cured properly both come through exactly the same in the dried product. 

Shamefully (and Jig will have a giggle at this). I have just chopped down my Blue Pit outdoor, (due to mold). I came to the conclusion that if I left it any longer I might as well just slowly chop up the buds and throw them away. And there was so many nice fat ones. It will be made in to a concentrate of some sort....going to be interesting.

And Jig, ghb is a Toffee mate (an Everton supporter). I have a friend i met in the Dam who's a Toffee, they all seem like good lads to me, even though ghb slagged me off for supporting Liverpool (without really knowing any of the background or reasons, lmfao).

Well it's Friday night, I have just got back in from being at the beer garden with my wife and son, eating roast chicken and sipping triple distilled ales, so I best get back to my beer and, eh wife....if she's interested


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> ii have just looked there aswell and yes out of stock, il have towatch out for it coming back on


mate, geez a shout, you never know


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dst, I've gotten 1gpw on a couple occasions with hps, but what really has me interested is the leds last I knew couldn't come close to yield of hps, but lec being able to come very close to hps yields while saving electric does look appetizing I must say. You're blue pit looks amazing by the way man!
> So it seems a lot of you are growing the blue pit and dog, are they all breeders boutique beans? I would ask if they are good but since a lot of yall are growing them I think I got my answer, I'll look into the blue pit, I like anything with blues in it


I totally agree, I would love to have an LED vertical, or utilise the new LEC tech. But I am a miserable cunt really,  I just don't want to shell out for that shit. Not when what I have is working...so what, its gonna save me 50 smackerooneys on lecky or something. Man, I smoke that in a minute.....
haha, I am what you would call....MERRY!

OH, and thank you. And yes, Blue Pit and Dog are both from the BB Team - 

Oh, and yes, dems be de fireski!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

This what your honeybee start out like doc? This is end of week 1 12/12.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

#2 but it is the lime green one in the back i cant seem to get a good pic of.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

stillcantfindhashtaghoneybeeenvy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm with ya there dst! I buy all of my lights used and I usually try to build stuff myself if I can figure it out lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's one for gen and bob. FAK influenced Platinum Fire. Looks like your Fireball bob


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

That looks damn good giggles. I realllllyyyyy need to get something into flowering soon. It's so boring when everything is still vegging. Here's a bud shot from my last harvest. Tga agent orange at 7 weeks


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 10, 2014)

I forgot i had a ja. In the car.it must have been in there for a few days in a hot car.when i found it and opened the jar,i was in the parking lot at the mall,i guess the wind blew the smell out the car.lets just say you can see who smokes


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 10, 2014)

Since I like smoking kind bud, I figured why not try some kind beer. This is from a local brewery but only comes in a 4 pack. 

You guy's are talking a 1 gpw and I'm extremely happy that I might hit .75 gpw. This is a hard number to track running perpetual but I have 2 plants to go and am at 1050 grams with 1600 watts.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2014)

DST said:


> And Jig, ghb is a Toffee mate (an Everton supporter). I have a friend i met in the Dam who's a Toffee, they all seem like good lads to me, even though ghb slagged me off for supporting Liverpool (without really knowing any of the background or reasons, lmfao).


I knew that much. I still wonder how a side that was top 5 last season has only gotten 6 points from 7 games. But I suppose I wouldn't understand.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Since I like smoking kind bud, I figured why not try some kind beer. This is from a local brewery but only comes in a 4 pack. View attachment 3271308
> 
> You guy's are talking a 1 gpw and I'm extremely happy that I might hit .75 gpw. This is a hard number to track running perpetual but I have 2 plants to go and am at 1050 grams with 1600 watts.


.75 is still really good jimmer! Lots of people would be happy with that!

You're a good grower bro. There's lots of good growers here. Can't wait to see who banging out some trees out in humboldt. 

Wish we could just share more freely...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

I usually don't hit 1gpw jimmer, only a couple times with huge yield strains, I try aim for 20oz per 1000w and I'm happy. That beer sounds awesome, I love love micro brews, Cooperstown has so many good ones. Omegang is top notch in NY


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

.75 i am happy. .85 like dst is great but i want to do a run of all the same cut and see if i can hit a kg from a 600. There are people who have done it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

That would be awesome Dr d!! It definitely can be done I would think. I love my short 3 week veg time though, it's hard to calculate gpw really. Say with a 2 month veg and 10 week flower, yield of 1000g in19 weeks, or 4 weeks veg and harvest 600 in 12 weeks, it's a toss up, but I don't have patients for extremely long veg lol. Now with sog, the whole gpw ball game is changed and the turn around is much quicker, I can't wait to do another sog


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wish we could just share more freely...


I agree 100%.

Check your email.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes it is. I can run 45 2gal pots if i can get 20g a plant i would hit my goal


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2014)

I have never calculated gpw for any of my grows. Maybe I will this time. I just need to weigh up what I've already harvested before I smoke any more of it, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thats the hardest part for me is not smoking it before i weigh it


Dezracer said:


> I have never calculated gpw for any of my grows. Maybe I will this time. I just need to weigh up what I've already harvested before I smoke any more of it, lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 10, 2014)

All this talk of flowering is tempting me to take the sativa clones out the tent and throw the dwc's into flowering do you guys think I'd yeild anything or could they veg a bit more ?


Oh and I bent her over she's still taller than the othera but all the side shoots look like tops now so I guess I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sativas will catch up. As for fliping it is up to you. There are plenty of guys that flip at that size, but i would wait a week or two. It would depend on growth


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2014)

I know some growers that run sativa's 12/12 from the get go
and let the plants tell them when they're ready.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sativas will catch up. As for fliping it is up to you. There are plenty of guys that flip at that size, but i would wait a week or two. It would depend on growth


So @Dr.D81 do you think I should just flower them all right now and leave the Sativa's in there ?


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

i would rather have plants with room to breathe than over veg and have to either cuts loads out or end up with a lot of larf, or worse budrot and pm. i would advise flowering sooner rather than later as they will grow a lot when they bloom, especially in dwc.


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I knew that much. I still wonder how a side that was top 5 last season has only gotten 6 points from 7 games. But I suppose I wouldn't understand.


it'll be that crazy yank we have playing in goal  currently shipping goals in at the back and not having much luck at the other end, a very bad combo. i'm sure we'll come good soon though so enjoy it while you can jig!, come may i'm sure we'll be in a better position.

now as for dons team......................


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 10, 2014)

@ghb that Sig tho bro out me dying right now


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

don gin and ton must be wounded, then again not seen him on here for a while now, is he away does anybody know?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> i would rather have plants with rot to breathe than over veg and have to either cuts loads out or end up with a lot of larf, or worse budrot and pm. i would advise flowering sooner rather than later as they will grow a lot when they bloom, especially in dwc.


He is right about the dwc they sould take off. I grow in soil so it is not the crazy growth you get in hydro.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2014)

definitely not looking good for the boys in stripes.

as for g/w talk. My beat ever I believe was something like 0.72. I think my career average is something like 0.55.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 10, 2014)

Decided to finally ditch my near worthless spring-loaded Stanley staple gun and get a better option, since I have lots of staples to set over the next few days while I finish my little greenhouse

Will be 8'x8'x8', made of 2x4 studs ripped in half and covered with 2-mil clear plastic sheeting.

My left wrist is still half-sprained and the radius bone is going to take some time to fully heal, so I figured I'd spend the whopping $33 on a pneumatic staple gun to save myself the mental & physical aggravation.




I feel like Han Freakin' Solo!!!




And here's an unexpected action pic that's twice as scary as any GoPro pic of a lunging great white shark could ever hope to be:

GoPro - White Pointer...


... versus...

Canon - Black Furball:


I barely made it out with my life...
Lost two toes (lower left pic)...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 10, 2014)

I guess I can use my new staple gun to re-attach my freshly shorn tootsies.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 10, 2014)

LOL! Crazy Doobs!

Like a bunch of chatty hens you guys are. 

Brought my 3 Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper's home from foster care today. I'll be setting up their room tomorrow and start taking over their care. They are from a self seeded plant of that cross that I grew a couple of years ago, along with some of the original Deep Blues. Those were great plants. These one's now are still young. Hopefully they're girls. I need to get this show on the road. I think my pal marko is going to help me out with some cuts of some of the great stuff he's got going on too, so shouldn't be long now. 

Here's a very cool pipe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cherry puffAlligator kush
 
Honeybee #2


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

DST said:


> ...so what, its gonna save me 50 smackerooneys on lecky or something. Man, I smoke that in a minute.....
> !


I hear ya man, you're lucky, my electric is tiered so anything over a normal avg electric use of the houses in the town use costs me about 34 cents a kilowatt, so if i don't use a grow light my bill is $120 a month, but when I do use a 1000w it raises my bill to $290-$300, so about $170 a month to run my 1000w on 12/12. cali electric makes me want to
lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

nice dr d, so whats the honey bee smell like? Does it smell like honey, i can't remember anyone mentioning the smell and taste of it yet but it looks great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sweet but there is a lot of smells floating around in there and it is in the far back. That cherry puff smells like cherry bottle caps


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

honeybee #1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

mmmm, it sounds awesome. I used to have a maple leaf indica, it was full fledged syrup smell! I miss it, flowered in like 50 days. The cherry puff sounds good too, but i've had too many fruity flavored buds recently, i really want a skunk nasty pepper bacon tasting strain now lol


----------



## Figgy (Oct 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> mmmm, it sounds awesome. I used to have a maple leaf indica, it was full fledged syrup smell! I miss it, flowered in like 50 days. The cherry puff sounds good too, but i've had too many fruity flavored buds recently, i really want a skunk nasty pepper bacon tasting strain now lol


Now that just made my mouth water


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have some black domina x chocolate chunk beans coming i like the peppery stuff too


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have some black domina x chocolate chunk beans coming i like the peppery stuff too


I've been slowly turning a sugar black rose plant from outside into bho, and let me tell you the taste is unreal. Is this similar to what you guy's are talking about.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like I have a ton of reading to catch up on!! Whats up folks, That honey bee looks very interesting did I read its a cross with Dog?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Plushberry x grapestomper-plat og. It is one of gens babys


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a little hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii right now so I'm sorry if this joke offends anybody.

What does a hippy girl and a guerilla grow have in common.

You don't know what you truly have tell you climb through the bush.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Haha


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

Close dr..

Plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og=honeybee


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Haha not bad for as high as i am


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Close dr..
> 
> Plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og=honeybee


DANK= honeybee


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

the other Fireballs I have, it stacked well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

You have some nice fb phenos bob


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

She makes good nug
 
Old pic


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Close dr..
> 
> Plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og=honeybee


 Honeybee sounds Fire


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> the other Fireballs I have, it stacked well
> 
> View attachment 3271487View attachment 3271489


That bud looks like it may do some damages to some lungs.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Honeybee sounds Fire


 Think she is going to find her way to BB.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Here's one for gen and bob. FAK influenced Platinum Fire. Looks like your Fireball bob
> 
> View attachment 3271268


thats killer ...I see the resemblance


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Think she is going to find her way to BB.


freebie or menu ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

Black domina is great, I have some black diesel beans I might pop sometime soon Dr d. Jimmer, I ordered sugar black rose a few months back from the tude and it got green tapped  my first and only order that never came through , such a bummer, so I'm not sure how it tastes but from whatiI read when I tried to buy them it's Def unique and peppery. Good joke by the way lol. That fire ball looks insane, what's the genetics of that one?


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2014)

@AlphaPhase

Fire alien kush x plat.bubba/Jo og=Yoga flame aka platinum fire.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 10, 2014)

That plat bubba is good to!

Damn I feel like I've tested a lot of these lol!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 10, 2014)

All I did was drop this seed in dirt and now I have this lovely bp.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn gen, that sounds top notch too!! I can't wait, only 7 more days and then I don't have to put a limit on how many strains I can have  I'm gonna have to get some of these beans, it's been a rough few months having to limit my self to only a few strains at a time, it's way too easy to go over a 6 flowering plant and 6 non flowering plant limit


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> don gin and ton must be wounded, then again not seen him on here for a while now, is he away does anybody know?


I can't answer but it makes me think of this song.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone ever see a plant pray to this degree? These leaves are almost straight up, it's pretty wild


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 10, 2014)

DG&T has purchased a house and is trying to get it ready for the move so he's been a little busy, but he stops in occasionally. He is looking for a plasterer in his area.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

Yo 600!! Those root riot plugs yall recommended me to try during my bubble cloner failure.. Worked!!! I kinda forgot about them, it's not much, but see the little root nub!? I'm pumped because it's my tangilope, and I don't remember if I told you my light fell on the mother and snapped it in half? Well I tried cloning her in the root plugs to save her, and it worked, I'm freaking stoked


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2014)

thanks for looking out for me fellow club 600 erz.. BIG DOWN 
I burned my buds. like not one of you experts could of given a shout out to me to RAISE MY FUCKIN LIGHTS> thanks, really appreaicate it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Tomorrow that little nub will be big roots. They blow up when they hit the sides


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 10, 2014)

Can't wait for that, Dr d, so impressed my first attempt took root! I'll have to get a dome and tray for them next round  sorry Dr amber, that blows, I wish I could have let u know, but I wasn't aware of the height of the light :/ are they salvageable? Perhaps trim off the burnt parts? Hope they finish fine and it's not too bad


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

i msgd the bb email dst m8 hopefully i can get sum blue pit sorted for next run


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

it's who you know not what you know eh bud 

sorry about the bad news doc, was it the double adjustawings or that other beast light fixture you had? hope they are salvageable, she was a nice looking plant.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> @AlphaPhase
> 
> Fire alien kush x plat.bubba/Jo og=fireball


Gen, i thought it was fak x cherry puff?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for looking out for me fellow club 600 erz.. BIG DOWN
> I burned my buds. like not one of you experts could of given a shout out to me to RAISE MY FUCKIN LIGHTS> thanks, really appreaicate it.


bloody noobs


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I knew that much. I still wonder how a side that was top 5 last season has only gotten 6 points from 7 games. But I suppose I wouldn't understand.


stick to baseball stats lad, lmfao....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2014)

That's it Ghb lad, I just been thinking is it a stinker aswell cos when I have done blue it did and my last dogs just proper stunk haha....

Could do with a couple pips to grow and sex for few cuts for a run to start after my next ones go in end this month


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

it's the strongest smelling weed i have grown bud. my mate complained that it stunk so bad he had to keep his 4 grams in the shed, cause even in bag in a sealed tupperware box it stunk his entire house out. i gave him cheese to compensate so that kind of tells a tale about that. the clone onlies can't hang i'm afraid, i still keep cheese cause it is a great all occasion smoke and some noobs can't handle the kush.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2014)

il invest in new filter and that this time round or sum new pellets and refill the filter i have that ona gel i just got the apple crumble 
works a treat like but just when my dehumidifier is on it drys up quick in the tent


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

where do you run your exhausts to? i used to use dehumidifiers in my tents but not had one for a couple years now and i haven't encountered any problems, the power i saved allowed me to throw an extra 600 in there lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anyone been to Yosemite? I'd like to checkout some fall colors on the trees and I heard it's a nice place. Kinda miss the fall colors of upstate NY and Yosemite sounds like it could scratch the itch.
Also, I bet you can't look at this pic of MY "dog" with out smiling a little


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

he thinks he is a person!, my lad is like that too.

god damn crazy animals, you can't help but love em


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2014)

my exhaust runs to a wooden box thats off the brick wall in room that has an old water pipe going to attic, so the air blows up there then iv took ducting from top of opening to a vented slate on the roof... the dehumidier is switched off at the min as its down to 30% i havnt been a long to them as much as id like to this week with the fits on tuesday, proper fucked me for days they have


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

i assumed you lived with the grow, i take it you don't? pain in th arse motivating yourself when you aren't in the mood, good job these plants are so hardy. i see mine twice a week if they are lucky lol


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2014)

the veg rooms here just flower else where with being caught here and my lass moaning about the smell of clothes and that all the time haha. im trying to talk her into letting me flower in here again but shes havin none of it, we looking for a 2 bed so i can do it in there aswell


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Ghb, me and my girlfriend say the EXACT same thing! Lol, he even has a human name we gave him when he's on the couch, we named him Gary, he's such a goofball and loves TV


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

I mean his couch name when he's on the couch watching TV is Gary, his dog name is Pluto lol, man, that just sounded so wierd lmao


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

me and a friend were joking the other night about dogs with human names, for example nobody calls their dog dave do they? he was saying i'm gonna get a dog and call it john, had me in stitches at the time. imagine calling him at the park, "come on john, theres a good boy" you'd have ten grown men turning round giving you evil eyes

get a bigger place bud, you know it makes sense, any extra bills are caerd for by extra income. saving up a nice reserve is a good idea first, just incase anything bad happens and you aent stretching yourself too much. i moved into a 4 bed house in a nice part of town a few years back, it put me under a lot of pressure and set me back a couple of years. was only there seven months and only got one crop which barely paid for me to live there so it wasn't worth it in the end.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2014)

yes im gona after xmas and thats out the way, start looking private


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

LoI that's too funny @ghb that's exactly how me and the ol lady talk about dogs too, pets are so cool, they have such diverse personalities even more so than humans. When they say dog is man's best friend, I finally get the saying now, you can tell what they want just by looking at them and it never gets old coming home after a few hours out and having the dogs greet you like you're coming back from war lol


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 11, 2014)

I knew it was gonna happen but damn it sux. White Widow bot.
   
Its two rather big plants and i count on taking them down tonight so they dont infect any other plants and at the same time free up some space in the greenhouse. Its only a few buds but i know its only getting worse.
Question: Would you try to dry any of these immature buds? Strangely enough at this point there is a small amount of amber trichs.
I was thinking of cutting it all and freeze it down for a butane run. But what would you do?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's my purple paralysis, I just topped it again, hoping to get some serious branching now. I think instead of a scrog next flowering I'm gonna do 6 ebb n flow buckets and x6 2 gallon soil plants so I can do a variety of strains. Thinking 2 tangilope, 2 sour power biker, 6 24k white gold and 2 purple paralysis. The 24k white gold in hydro and the others in soil


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

What happened hydrogp? Herm? Id use it for something, edibles or hash, worth a shot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh is bot mold? Hmm, if so I don't know


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

growing outdoors in north-central europe in october, it is pretty unavoidable unfortunately. not sure there would be much return off it to be honest hydro, up to you on that front.

the extra room it creates may help airflow and stop the other plants being sat in stagnant air, hope you can get some kind of harvest mate


alpha i have a saying, i read it as a sig on this site ( can't remember the user) " the more people i meet, the more i like my dog". they are by far the best friend you will ever have, all they ask is food and a little exercise/ interaction.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah thanks mate i hope too. the time spent is hard ti think about  I knew the ww was gonna go first cause it was a clone of a plant i grew indoors and it molded on me. Why i used so much energi and time to grow 2 big plants i knew was gonna mold, i dont know. But pretty fucking stupid :/
I was so caught up by the mold i forgot to get snaps of the other plants. Critical+ 2 is all dense buds. but the rest seem to have good spaceing and airflow even though they are bushing up on eachother.
AP yeah bot botyriatis or something  grey mold.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

if it gets the bot indoors i'd get rid of it mate, so many dank strains out there that are simply impervious to the rot. 

i had a room packed from floor to ceiling and wall to wall of the blue pit and mid flower the power went off twice, it worked out that the plants got around 8 hours of light in a full week, the fans were also off and the humidity went to 100 percent, not one plant showed any signs of mold or pm. i think other than the cheese i grow no other strain could have coped, i was so lucky not to lose that crop and it turned out dank as fuck, some of the buds were slightly funny looking and had reveg and there were plenty of nanners but no seeds.






see the tops of some of the big buds look a bit whispy

this one had loads of nanners but no pollen was released


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

I think I've heard somewhere you can make concentrates with molded bud, how I'm not sure though, but cut off the molded parts that are mushy for sure. Did you chop them? If not chop em down and dry in a very warm and low humid spot to stop any more mold. White widow is great, that's why you tried it  sucks that it molded for sure, but it was worth a shot, it's such a old school and potent plant, definitely worth a try imo, even if it did mold. Write down the day itmolded aand next year if you grow it you'll have a ballpark harvest time and should be able to catch it before anything goes down hill. Super sorry it happend though, those Indicas can be a mold haven sometimes. Ghb, that's a great quote, so true! When I finally am able to buy my own house with some land I want to have a couple more dogs, but with two already it's a pain in the ass finding places to rent. Not sure why because I think kids have more potential to destroy a house than a dog lol. I saw a place last month that had nail polish on the carpet, Kool aid stains everywhere, ect. Then the landlord said the place could not have pets, I was like whaaaaa!? Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

That blue pit looks dank by the way, jeez, blue pit, dog, honeybee, I need all these
Edit: and fireball


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

just buy the bb menu lol, they should do a mix pack which is like 5 of each variety, should get a few good phenos then and make it easier to try all the different flavours


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2014)

DST said:


> Gen, i thought it was fak x cherry puff?


I thought the same ?


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

DST said:


> Gen, i thought it was fak x cherry puff?


Yup....how did I mess that up.

Well fak x plat.bubba/Jo og will make it to BB also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I thought the same ?


I think you and dst are right


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

Yea,I was more stoned than I was thinking.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2014)

What's the Jo og gen?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

That is the og GGG uses


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> just buy the bb menu lol, they should do a mix pack which is like 5 of each variety, should get a few good phenos then and make it easier to try all the different flavours


To be honest,this sounds like a very good deal...lots of people would love this,I think.
3-5 beans of all Bb in one order.


----------



## rocko369 (Oct 11, 2014)

How many times can i top my plant?at one time without killing her?

Rocko


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is the og GGG uses


Ok but what does the JO stand for cuz when I see that my perverted mind thinks jack off and I doubt it's jack off og.....

Although stranger things have happened...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2014)

Alpha, I've been to yosemite. Was there a question you had? It's about the most amazing place there is, worth checking out. Especially now because most of the tourists have been and gone for the summer. Some of my son's ashes are spread there. Waterfalls, huge rocks, a lovely river through the middle.

Kings Canyon is like Yosemite, only not as big, and much less crowded. Both are worth a visit.

And to DST and GHB? Why am I such a tool for wanting to talk about football? All you guys treat me like a child and I don't understand. I enjoy the game and don't know anyone in the US who gives a shit. Fuck... sorry for having interest. I'll keep it to myself from now on.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Has anyone been to Yosemite? I'd like to checkout some fall colors on the trees and I heard it's a nice place. Kinda miss the fall colors of upstate NY and Yosemite sounds like it could scratch the itch.
> Also, I bet you can't look at this pic of MY "dog" with out smiling a little


Try Lassen Park, less folks easier to get to/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok but what does the JO stand for cuz when I see that my perverted mind thinks jack off and I doubt it's jack off og.....
> 
> Although stranger things have happened...


I took it as a guys name because they wright it up as Jo's Og


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok but what does the JO stand for cuz when I see that my perverted mind thinks jack off and I doubt it's jack off og.....
> 
> Although stranger things have happened...


this is what I found:
_*The Joseph OG was just seed that was found in the Underdawg OG buds we had grown. We like to let our pollen fly and lots of projects are being worked on all the time. The Joseph OG could be a bastard seed or an S1. Either way, we have always been blessed to work with quality genetics from the very beginning.
As our flagship male, Mr. Joseph OG has proven himself to be a superior model to introduce into the cannabis gene pool. Through careful pollen renderings, Joseph OG has passed many of his fine qualities on to future generations.*_


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

It was underdawg og...then someone started to cry,,so they changed it to Joseph og aka Jo og...


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2014)

God there is just so many genetics I'd love to play with. 

I love this hobby!!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> God there is just so many genetics I'd love to play with.
> 
> I love this hobby!!!


Yea I like it too,lots of fire to be found.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

More than we can ever hope to grow out


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> How many times can i top my plant?at one time without killing her?
> 
> Rocko



show us the plant and we might be able to tell you


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2014)

Home sweet home. My new veg closet. Needs a door and a few things but that's cool, we'll work it out. 

Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper. The one on the far right is a stubby little one. Barely any space between the nodes.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

that sounds like a good combo, both strains grow huge buds ime. be prepared for some sticky icky baseball bats, hope you get 3 girls


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

Well guys i will be off in a few hours to do some night time gorilla havest, and come back in the morning. I have next weekend to if some are not ready yet not taking my truck so no fel


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2014)

Actually, they were. These are from a self seeding girl I grew a couple of years back. If I remember her well, she was the same structure as the Deep Blue but with a taller cola.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

see i know my shit hehe, either that or i saw the pics you posted and have a memory like an elephant. the deep blue is a great strain to cross with anything i reckon.

so what do you say about the breeders pack then D? a little taste of everything in the mix, 3 of the fems and 5 of the reg varieties would make me a happy boy


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2014)

How does a guy go about finding old pics that I've uploaded? Seems odd I can't find them.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

good luck mate, i give up on trying to navigate the new site, just keep track of a couple of regular threads and that's about it for me


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> good luck mate, i give up on trying to navigate the new site, just keep track of a couple of regular threads and that's about it for me


Think I'm going to have to dig out some old hard drives. I know I have pics and video of my old grows. Curious if I have any of this cross.


----------



## dluck (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey folks on Club 600...quick question...would 600 watts be too much for a 36" x 36" x 84" tent ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry in advance for the big pictures. No editing when on the phone. Just thought I'd share a few 

One blue dream. One ak47. 2 sharkshock and some Mk ultra. All hung
 

Here is the led tent at 5wks.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

dluck said:


> Hey folks on Club 600...quick question...would 600 watts be too much for a 36" x 36" x 84" tent ?


certainly not! sounds good to me, i prefer a 4x4 but you will not notice any drop in light intensity at the periphery of the tent


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2014)

dluck said:


> Hey folks on Club 600...quick question...would 600 watts be too much for a 36" x 36" x 84" tent ?


I'd say no. I grow in a square metre, which is 40" x 40". Just make sure you have what you need to pull the heat.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2014)

dluck said:


> Hey folks on Club 600...quick question...would 600 watts be too much for a 36" x 36" x 84" tent ?


I do. 
you s/b OK with good ventilation


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yea I like it too,lots of fire to be found.


I've found you some fire


----------



## dluck (Oct 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I do.
> you s/b OK with good ventilation





duchieman said:


> I'd say no. I grow in a square metre, which is 40" x 40". Just make sure you have what you need to pull the heat.





ghb said:


> certainly not! sounds good to me, i prefer a 4x4 but you will not notice any drop in light intensity at the periphery of the tent


Thanks to you good folks for the quick replies !


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've found you some fire


Right on..

Getting back to the funk myself..
I put down some 
Plat.bubba x Jo og 
& 
skunk91 x 91chem sk va 

Looking for some hard hitters.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

I need to hook you up with a tray and get some more of the fire you got g
I have a little watering to do and i will be off to my frinds house. We are taking his truck so we won't have a felony weed charge showing if our plates get run. Anyone got some ideas on smell. We have a 5 hour ride back tomorrow.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I need to hook you up with a tray and get some more of the fire you got g
> I have a little watering to do and i will be off to my frinds house. We are taking his truck so we won't have a felony weed charge showing if our plates get run. Anyone got some ideas on smell. We have a 5 hour ride back tomorrow.


Put a dead skunk in the wheel well.(lol)


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry Doc I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Put a dead skunk in the wheel well.(lol)


And i put out bluepit, dog bx1, 2 og kush, purple wreck, alligator kush, 2010 dog, exstrema, lerry og, and some others 10 total, so there are some stinkers in there


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it will smell like nirvana.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Is DAT OK? She posted that she is leaving and all I can see is that she burned her plants with her new light. Now she is mad because nobody warned her that the light was too close?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I think it will smell like nirvana.


I hope so


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

There's going to be a shitload of bud sites on those.
Beautiful, they're in party cups and have that many internodes?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is DAT OK? She posted that she is leaving and all I can see is that she burned her plants with her new light. Now she is mad because nobody warned her that the light was too close?


We can't put our hands over the buds to check temp. I thought you set any high output light that way. 
She did sound pissed. Try to raise her in "Conversation". That's strange stuff.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2014)

she's running a new light that most of us are unfamiliar with.
I'm sorry for the burn, but how is that our fault?


cof


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

600 club?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> she's running a new light that most of us are unfamiliar with.
> I'm sorry for the burn, but how is that our fault?
> 
> 
> cof


It's not.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

Hopes dat sticks around,and I sure would have told her...it's a big thread on these 315lec lights..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

@jigfresh looking for a little day or two getaway soon and Yosemite is only about 4 hours away, I've seen pictures of it and I've heard October and November were the best times to go because of the leaves changing colors. Sorry to hear you lost a son jig  it definitely sounds like a magical place especially if it was worth laying him to rest there, I definitely will be checking it out. @hippy132 where abouts is lassen Park? I live in butte County, is it kinda close? My last nature trip was to Lake Tahoe, freaking loved that place


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice harvest @SomeGuy looks tasty! & good vibes with you on your journey Dr d, may the trip be as smooth as can be


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok fam im getting the ball rolling for my perpetual got a question for yea. Ok..5x5 pots full of coco or 4 inch rockwool cubes for all my clones? Ill be taking 10 clones every 2 weeks


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 11, 2014)

On a 4 x4. Flood and drain table


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

I've never usedcoco but I hear iit's a lot better than Rockwool and you can feed more because it dries out faster, so I'd say coco


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Rockwool but have never tried coco. I say go with the coco though. I'd like to try it sometime but for some reason never have.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2014)

Me and my wife went in mid October back in 2010, it was our getaway a few days after we lost him. It was a great time. We came through the other side which is much higher, so we were lucky there was no snow. You can rent tents/ cabin things for pretty cheap. They might have a spot open now. You should do it, for sure. No reason not to and it's amazing. I'll grab some pics.

Regarding DAT, it was just a full moon and some of us are extra sensitive then.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds like an amazing place jig,we will definitely check it out, we're big fans of nature and natural settings so it sounds perfect! I hear the snow can be crazy on the mountains, someone told me that some of the mountain roads require chains on the truck tires or you get a fine if you don't have them, sounds intense because we drove the winding mountain roads through Shasta County and let me tell you, if it was snowing I would have shit my pants because there's cliffs on both sides of the roads! @hippy132 lassen Park is only an hour from my house, I can check that out before I move. Is there any special spots there that you'd recommend?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Regarding DAT, it was just a full moon and some of us are extra sensitive then.


She didn't read up either. She kept asking about my separate rez for hempys... Research is on the individual. ALL the info is here for the taking though. Only grow I am watching meticulously is my own. Lol

Rookie mistakes happen though. Its how u pick up and move forward that determine your success as a grower


----------



## duchieman (Oct 11, 2014)

Type response....read....ponder....delete...keep it to myself.

Sometimes it's just better that way.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm like a doctor....I bury my mistakes. and try not to do that again.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2014)

I thought she was being sarcastic.

I'm not gonna be around as much, I got a trimming spot around here should be good money but it's 7 days a week for looking like 5 weeks  Things are slow at the vineyard so I figure I may as well.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Dang whodat, your hands are gonna be sore as hell trimming for that long! Good luck man


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks guys just bought 4 bags of coco,we getting [email protected] doc try putting them in trash bags and pray.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 11, 2014)

That candy taste os damn good @ wolf omg got me smaking like a man with no teeth with a mouth full of peanut butter


----------



## Figgy (Oct 11, 2014)

Fucking Dog won't quit stretching! Wednesday will be the start of week 4 so I hope they will be done then. I love these damn trees though . Back left girl is over 50" now.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2014)

jojo I've grown in coco and had good results and planing another grow coming
up, this time I'm giving Hesi Coco nutes a try; specially formulated for coco growing
I can't post pics yet but we will keep you posted.
I don't do hydro but coco in root pouches worked for me I also added hydrosorb
polymers to the coco to extend watering time. Root growth was unreal and were
super healthy but definitely need Calmag.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @jigfresh looking for a little day or two getaway soon and Yosemite is only about 4 hours away, I've seen pictures of it and I've heard October and November were the best times to go because of the leaves changing colors. Sorry to hear you lost a son jig  it definitely sounds like a magical place especially if it was worth laying him to rest there, I definitely will be checking it out. @hippy132 where abouts is lassen Park? I live in butte County, is it kinda close? My last nature trip was to Lake Tahoe, freaking loved that place


Its up 99 from Chico to 36 in Red Bluff and follow the signs, or 32 to 89 to park, both closer than Yosemite, but probably not as nice, but definitely day tripping for you.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 11, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> She didn't read up either. She kept asking about my separate rez for hempys... Research is on the individual. ALL the info is here for the taking though. Only grow I am watching meticulously is my own. Lol
> 
> Rookie mistakes happen though. Its how u pick up and move forward that determine your success as a grower


Its been 3 years since we picked up our LED's after a couple of real bad times, this grow with some experience its looking good. Not easy to not over compensate. Shit happens everyday, believe me...


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 11, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Its up 99 from Chico to 36 in Red Bluff and follow the signs, or 32 to 89 to park, both closer than Yosemite, but probably not as nice, but definitely day tripping for you.


Depends what you like, we are old folks so we do the auto trip.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds great hippy, red bluff is just a stones throw from me, I go there once a week for random stuff like groceries and what not. TThere's a pizza shop there called luigis that's pretty good, (but kinda expensive)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2014)

On Yosemite, my girlfriend and I camped there for a few nights beginning of June and it was amazing, would def recommend it.... Besides the time a bear crept up on me while I was gathering firewood,,, I freaked way out, was the first time I've seen a bear.

#killing machines


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome whodat, can't wait to visit there! I'm a hunter and nature boy, but I've never came close to a bear, I'd probably shit my pants lol. I almost hit a bear with my car back in NY, but that's the only bear I've seen in person. Hopefully I don't come across one at Yosemite lol


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

I use to see plenty bears when I went out on a Friday night in Glasgow! generally with short skirts and too much makeup as well....


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

@ghb, we have discussed pick and mix bags before....it will probably happen at some point. You can always contact them direct for specific requests 

@jig, don't worry about talking about football, ghb is just sore because he supports a gash team that haven't done nix since they had a Welsh goalkeeper in the 90's, lmfao........

@Mo, dinnae worry aboot DAT man, she's a big grown up girl with a big sense of humour. And so what if she blames the 600, I blame the 600 for everything that goes wrong in my life...we're a support group, we can handle the abuse. Just like when my son woke up at 5:22 this morning, it wasn't because he likes to get me up early, he's just a little shite and was mysteriously instructed to by the 600 Club!!! hahahaha.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol, that whole post was funny dst lol - so here's my diy aerocloner I just finished and a pic if giving my girls a bath with spinosad  good bye thrips, you evil mother effers


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2014)

Like Don said, "It's the season to get Thrips, lalalalala, lalalala!" Little fuckers have showed up here as well.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2014)

So I best have my binoculars in the tent now while looking av been a bit lazy this week, 
But me.weeds ran out and got 3 0.1 dabs to see me through the day unless I find summit better then chinkie bud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol @DST it's crazy, back east I never got them but I got mites occasionally, first year growing In cali I got thrips and no mites, my tomato plants were covered in them bad. I'm hoping the spinosad kicks their ass! - - hope you can find some stanky danky @budolskie it sucks running low. I oonly have a few Oz to hold me through til next harvest and I don't even have anything in veg or flower yet, it's a scary feeling  next Saturday I take clones and begin the process


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2014)

Iv got 2 half way through flower at the min 1 a week behind and 2 I took on Friday, iv got about 20 in the veg room to pot up and take along and that will keep me sorted till xmas


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2014)

wherethefukismyhashtagmofosffsohfukitIgiveuphashishgooglywooglyeyes

twistymix>

copyandpaste - lol #dogtreats

slainte,
DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Niceness dst!! Do you use instagram at all man?


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2014)

nah geez, I just smokagram!


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've never usedcoco but I hear iit's a lot better than Rockwool and you can feed more because it dries out faster, so I'd say coco


I did the 5.5 inch square coco. water about every 48 hours once established. about half ounce per plant 12/12 from seed. With the flood and drain you might as well water it like 5x per day and just empty the reservoir daily. Small containers are a lot of work. I guess its worth the extra flavor. I personally decided that I am too lazy to be moving so many small plants and watering so frequent. I've got it to where I only need to spend about 10 minutes a day with the plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

Here's a few from 2010


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

And a couple from 2012


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

And a few from the trip there.

A bit overkill with the trailer for an exhaust?


Frost on the windshield


And the road to nowhere.....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

Last ones. Since we are talking about bears, haha This is the neighborhood bear as a youngster. 

  

Apologies to the people who have seen these pics 10 times.

And just a reminder that I used to grow pot....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Super lemon haze, psychosis, then a smaller Slh and smaller psychosis, all 8 days 12/12 so far,


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good afternoon folks, I woke to a 56 degree house this morn so I went back to sleep.
Just came up from the grow, things are progressing beautify the NL5's are developing
nice long cola's on the lowers and the tops are fat as the oldman himself.
4 weeks down and 5 to go.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3272415 View attachment 3272417 View attachment 3272418 View attachment 3272419 Super lemon haze, psychosis, then a smaller Slh and smaller psychosis, all 8 days 12/12 so far,


If I may ask, why do you flip so early your plants are so small?
My lemons were all monsters by the time they were ready to flip.


----------



## Stompromper (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> If I may ask, why do you flip so early your plants are so small?
> My lemons were all monsters by the time they were ready to flip.


I don't think you'd want them any bigger than that under a 600....

I begged these stretchy bitches a week too long, I can't raise the lights any higher. Chopping them down and starting over tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

I am back, but disappointed. Dozer got 4 and looks like a dry spell half why threw flower got all the rest but 1


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2014)

That sucks. Sorry to hear it Doc.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

sorry Doc, not what I was hoping to hear...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Stompromper said:


> I don't think you'd want them any bigger than that under a 600....
> 
> I begged these stretchy bitches a week too long, I can't raise the lights any higher. Chopping them down and starting over tonight.


I didn't realize headroom was so limited, I have almost 7 feet 'till my lights start to burn plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice pics jig, that's crazy having a bear on the back porch! Nice slh Gary! That sucks Dr d, guerilla growing can either be the best free grow ever o4 completely shitty, my last guerilla grow years back was a huge disappointment for me, 40 plants, and it all molded


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2014)

Pistils are finally starting to turn brown on what I have left in the flower room. Hopefully things will finally come to a close with this grow soon. I won't be around to trim them up next weekend as I'm doing another race with my brother. 

I'll be taking cuts from the plants in veg sometime this coming week. Crossing fingers for a good success rate so I can have as many as possible to put in the flower room. It looks like I should be able to get five to six cuts from each plant so, 25-30 total. If I end up with only like 15 or something that root well I'll have to veg longer than I'm looking for. I want to do a higher plant count run with a shorter veg now as a comparison to see which suits me and my grow space the best.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

@DrD81, sorry man the drought out there has hurt a lot of people.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, two of three mystery beans popped  gonna give the third a extra couple days and see if that pops too


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

C


oldman60 said:


> I didn't realize headroom was so limited, I have almost 7 feet 'till my lights start to burn plants.


a Can u lay them down and put them under a trillis


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry to here that doc but u home brother.so lets get back to the lab


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys
I learned a good lesson. Dont put them 5 hours away. Spring crop will be local of sorts. I have a few spots in mind already and will be hunting on google earth.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 12, 2014)

Five hours is quite a trek to check on your plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

@oldman60 this is what the purple wreck clones look like. I am filling half the octagon with them next round.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Five hours is quite a trek to check on your plants.


Thats why they didn't get checked


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> If I may ask, why do you flip so early your plants are so small?
> My lemons were all monsters by the time they were ready to flip.


Space mate, im limited to a 80cmx80cmx160cm tent for the time being, so need to flip em small but trust me with the 4 in there the tent will be full when they stretch out, normally they would all be the same size as the larg ones in my pics but due to timing and getting a crop in for xmas I didnt have time to veg the small ones longer, 

Nxt year I will be back to my bigger flower tent with a 5 plant rotation perpetual, they will be much bigger as I have 2m height to play with then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

This is the sorta sizes I end up with in my current small tent these pics are from my last grow of exo and jakes dream, usually 3 weeks veg aft rooting the cuts before flowering
still yield between 3 and 4 oz per plant under a 600w


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

And this is what I was doing last year in my bigger tent, veggee under a 600w then flowered under 1000w, these pics are purple paralysis and big bang, pulled between 5 and 7 oz off each plant with that grow, buds were up to 50cm in length,


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> C
> 
> a Can u lay them down and put them under a trillis


Yes, I have tons of room to work, my room is 8x8x7.5 so I can do almost
any format I want. 
I'm going to have a run at some Thai soon so I'm going to have a go at
a spiral trellis and go with the vertical. I know I can get any help I need 
right here!
I'll be ordering my cool tube in a couple weeks and I have a roll of 4"
stock fence so if I need anything else someone please let me know.


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2014)

nice colas gaz, never seen a plant grow straight up so much as that, nothing but bud haha


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And this is what I was doing last year in my bigger tent, veggee under a 600w then flowered under 1000w, these pics are purple paralysis and big bang, pulled between 5 and 7 oz off each plant with that grow, buds were up to 50cm in length,
> View attachment 3272520 View attachment 3272521 View attachment 3272522 View attachment 3272523


Very nice, you are getting great filling out of your plants.
Were those clones or from seed?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> @oldman60 this is what the purple wreck clones look like. I am filling half the octagon with them next round.
> View attachment 3272506


They look nice and fat, I'm going to have a run at some of those BB strains.
I just wish I could get them feminized since I have only one room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

That one is RP-DNA, but BB has some fem beans. I can make some this run in the led scog if you are i need of some


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That one is RP-DNA, but BB has some fem beans. I can make some this run in the led scog if you are i need of some


I'd love to try some of your purp's or anything you would do.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Very nice, you are getting great filling out of your plants.
> Were those clones or from seed?


The big long cola plants were purple paralysis from cream of crop seeds, that and the big bang were from seed, everything else is clone ie my exo, psychosis and slh,


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

They most certainly were a grand bloom.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> nice colas gaz, never seen a plant grow straight up so much as that, nothing but bud haha


Its pretty easy mate just top ur plant for a max of 4 tops, when u flip to flower keep the light an extra few inches higher than u usually would and allow the plant to slightly stretch more than normal but not too much, lollipop all the bottom shite off and if youve done it all right u shud end up with the big long straight colas, I can do it with most seed strains, clones however are a differnt matter they dont seem to get as big colas for me for some reason


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The big long cola plants were purple paralysis from cream of crop seeds, that and the big bang were from seed, everything else is clone ie my exo, psychosis and slh,


I have seen some great PP plants on here. How was the smoke on it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have seen some great PP plants on here. How was the smoke on it?


It was a nice enough smoke mate tasted strongly of lavender, with a very slight lime citrus taste thru it, sent out a load of cuts to ppl as I couldnt keep it going at the time and every one of em either killed or got rid of the strain and the pheno I had was a nice growing nice smoking one, was gutted about losing it completely


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It was a nice enough smoke mate tasted strongly of lavender, with a very slight lime citrus taste thru it, sent out a load of cuts to ppl as I couldnt keep it going at the time and every one of em either killed or got rid of the strain and the pheno I had was a nice growing nice smoking one, was gutted about losing it completely


It definitely looked great


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It was a nice enough smoke mate tasted strongly of lavender, with a very slight lime citrus taste thru it, sent out a load of cuts to ppl as I couldnt keep it going at the time and every one of em either killed or got rid of the strain and the pheno I had was a nice growing nice smoking one, was gutted about losing it completely


There was a strain called Lavender a while back I don't know who produced it but it
was like getting hit with a sledgehammer on about 4 hits.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

That's awesome Gary, I was wondering about the purple paralysis because I have a nice mother going now but haven't flowered her yet. Did yours turn purple? I have the same strain from same seed bank, if it throws buds like that I'll be a happy camper


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> There was a strain called Lavender a while back I don't know who produced it but it
> was like getting hit with a sledgehammer on about 4 hits.


That would be Soma Seeds


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks Doc. As I remember that would be one I would look into for future reference
for crossing. Lavender x Dog might be interesting.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Anything doc breed be damn good trust me


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

You gentlemen are corrupting this Oldman, I use to be happy just ordering seeds
from websites but now I would like to try private hybrids, they seem much more
intriguing. Then when I can build a second room breed my own..


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have took a crap load of clones and waiting for them to pop roots.it should be show time next weekend.ill be running all docs creation and wolfpacks famous candydrop.cant wait to start this perpetual,we should be harvesting late november early December and every 2 weeks after that.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

Anything special you're wanting to try oldman?

The fairy is always flying


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

@ oldman i was saying that for weeks now.im welling to buy beans from my friends.hell their creations be better than anything we order.lets call it UNITY BREEDING


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

I WANTTO TRY SFV KUSH AND BUBBA PRE98


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Anything special you're wanting to try oldman?
> 
> The fairy is always flying


Any of the purps or strong Indicas with my son's MS I always have to consider
the medical aspects of my grow.
How ever I can always put in 2 or 3 different strains.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Growing Indica I can run about 20 plants under my lights with plenty of room for branching.
That's with 6 weeks of veg.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Any of the purps or strong Indicas with my son's MS I always have to consider
> the medical aspects of my grow.
> How ever I can always put in 2 or 3 different strains.


I've got a few goodies that are good for MS seeing as you know my wife and all 

@jojodancer10 I've got pre 98 and I think I know someone with SFV kush.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

i pulled up an old PW pic oldman, and i will dig threw the stash and see what fems i have.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3272618


Doc that is STICKY!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> I WANTTO TRY SFV KUSH AND BUBBA PRE98


my og's mom is sfv and the karma og i have coming it was the dad


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I've got some extra purple wonders doc if yea don't.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> my og's mom is sfv and the karma og i have coming it was the dad


Thank you Doc.
Thank you Gigg.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thank you Doc.
> Thank you Gigg.


Yep np bro! If I can find another female in my kookie it would be really really good for you're son!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You gentlemen are corrupting this Oldman, I use to be happy just ordering seeds
> from websites but now I would like to try private hybrids, they seem much more
> intriguing. Then when I can build a second room breed my own..


I know what ya mean oldman, hard not to want what you see here on the 600,
some talented mofo's here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

The plants do all the hard work
I just put a fifth of everclear to evaporate and have some oil to make the week then will have to hunt some bud.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I think I've got some extra purple wonders doc if yea don't.


I am out of the PW x Og fems i popped all i had left. I am thinking of reversing a blue moonshine and a honeybee and doing some fems in the led garden. BM x Exstrema would be nice for your boy, and maybe pull some of the stretch out of the exstema.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not only talented but the right heart! these are without a doubt the best
people I've ever run across, they truly care about what they do and with who
they do it with.
I only wish I was 30 years younger. I'd move to the west coast and grow
legally.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Not only talented but the right heart! these are without a doubt the best
> people I've ever run across, they truly care about what they do and with who
> they do it with.
> I only wish I was 30 years younger. I'd move to the west coast and grow
> legally.


I am 30 years your younger and i want to do just that


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am out of the PW x Og fems i popped all i had left. I am thinking of reversing a blue moonshine and a honeybee and doing some fems in the led garden. BM x Exstrema would be nice for your boy, and maybe pull some of the stretch out of the exstema.


That Honeybee is a beautiful plant, you posted pics of that before.
If you can ,do it don't live with the regret, it's misery of the worst kind.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

You know I tell my son that the flowering is nice but my fav part of the grow
is from seed to flower these plants are just beautiful in their own right.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am out of the PW x Og fems i popped all i had left. I am thinking of reversing a blue moonshine and a honeybee and doing some fems in the led garden. BM x Exstrema would be nice for your boy, and maybe pull some of the stretch out of the exstema.


I've still got a few I think. Let me do some looking.

There is a shorter pheno of extrema. Although the latter is the better if I remember. I need to get kookie out to some of you guys if I find a female, fingers crossed!

Oh and you got any honeybee beans left? I'd look for that all purple pheno and reverse it  it's in there, I found 2 

Honeybee x kookie rmx.... I can see it now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

I will have some f3 soon i seeded the ones i have with the two males i saved. I have a cherry puff, goji, alligator kush, bluepit, 2 honeybee, 2 purple voodoo and 2 pw x bluepit males right now.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey I got a house for rent soon out west. If you take care of the cats I'll even give you a discount on rent. oldman... doc... wink wink... 

haha... I'll even leave the closet set up for you... just plug in some clones and let er rip.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

But for reals... I'm thinking like $600 a mo for a 2 bedroom 1.5 bath house. Not bad for so cal.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2014)

I might take ya up on that Jig, Im ready for a move !


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

Where is my offer jig?!? Sheesh, even after you knew I was trying to get to a medical state....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

I figured the farm house is massive. Pretty sure our house is smaller than your basement. I bet you couldn't fit the whole crew in this shack, haha.

Only 600 sq.ft. in the place. And the damn woodstove takes up a good 25 of them. Definitely not palatial.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> But for reals... I'm thinking like $600 a mo for a 2 bedroom 1.5 bath house. Not bad for so cal.


Sounds great to me but 2 kids opposite sex 6 years apart 2 bed does not work


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

There's an attic!  haha

The family that was here before the previous owner had 3 boys living in the attic. Poor kids.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> But for reals... I'm thinking like $600 a mo for a 2 bedroom 1.5 bath house. Not bad for so cal.


I have my wife, son, daughter-in-law, and 3 granddaughters to work around.
? Am I to old to run away from home ?

Don't forget 2 pitbulls and a cat.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

Depends on how fast you can run, lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol that is tiny jig!! 

Can I build another building out back? So you know I could grow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Lol that is tiny jig!!
> 
> Can I build another building out back? So you know I could grow


And then tear it down.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

If the real estate mkt was better here I could be tempted to move, my brother
wants me to move down on the eastern shore of MD near him. But MD has 
a f*#ked up med law like NY.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> And then tear it down.


That mofo would hate me as a neighbor. I'm not an asshole but I'm very mischievous lol. Fuck with his mind


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That mofo would hate me as a neighbor. I'm not an asshole but I'm very mischievous lol. Fuck with his mind


I would have a hard time not being an ass hole to someone like that.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> my og's mom is sfv and the karma og i have coming it was the dad


I need that in my life @ doc plz tell me you have beans of that


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a little playful social intercourse.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

I can back cross a alligator kush f2 to it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

All this bean and breeding talk. Mmmmmggggghhhhhh *drool* (my Homer Simpson impression)


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi all trying to get my watch list back. for some reason my old lists are not working. hope all is well.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Hi all trying to get my watch list back. for some reason my old lists are not working. hope all is well.


Jump in whenever were just smackin' the ball around
.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

All is well over here. Be doing a lot better in 30 days
 
Goji f2 #1 
 
honeybee #2
 
Honeybee #3
 
Og13 x gdp
 
Cem dawg x blue 

dream


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> All is well over here. Be doing a lot better in 30 days
> View attachment 3272724
> Goji f2 #1
> View attachment 3272725
> ...


Doc you should change your name to Tarzan the jungle man.
That is soooo thick.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

That honeybee #3 and blue x Chem look amazing. I haven't seen to many blue dream crosses, but that sound like good one. Anyone ever grow sensi star?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lets take all our males and keep breeding it down to one plant and call it death


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That honeybee #3 and blue x Chem look amazing. I haven't seen to many blue dream crosses, but that sound like good one. Anyone ever grow sensi star?


Sensi Star was one of my first grows indoors it grew well but I over fed it and
shortened the yield. Good smoke tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm highly educated....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm highly educated....
> 
> View attachment 3272755


Don't you mean educated high.(lol)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just sprayed a honeybee and a blue moonshine cutting with C.S. and will do that for two weeks and i will flip them.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Lets take all our males and keep breeding it down to one plant and call it death


Call it LIFE!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That honeybee #3 and blue x Chem look amazing. I haven't seen to many blue dream crosses, but that sound like good one. Anyone ever grow sensi star?


Thanks the #3 may go purple dont know yet, and the blue cem is one of mine. Same dad as my alligator kush. I cant wait to run another 20 of them. Then i can do the f3 cross with it


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Just sprayed a honeybee and a blue moonshine cutting with C.S. and will do that for two weeks and i will flip them.


Sounds great!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2014)

Roscoe! What up dude.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Bad ass Dr. D, breeding sounds like so much damn fun! I've done some accidental breeding and got lucky one time, really miss my nl5 x tang kush accident, it turned out so rad. Also, how much is the colloidal silver? Is it affordable and does it always work for fem seeds? Oldman, do u remember if the sensi star was anything incredible? I've smoked some topnotch sensi but I don't know if all sensi star plants are good or if it was a killer pheno, the purple paralysis is lavender x sensi star.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Bad ass Dr. D, breeding sounds like so much damn fun! I've done some accidental breeding and got lucky one time, really miss my nl5 x tang kush accident, it turned out so rad. Also, how much is the colloidal silver? Is it affordable and does it always work for fem seeds? Oldman, do u remember if the sensi star was anything incredible? I've smoked some topnotch sensi but I don't know if all sensi star plants are good or if it was a killer pheno, the purple paralysis is lavender x sensi star.


I make my own so it is very cheap. There are some great videos on youtube. It is easy to do you just get less pollin and not all plants make viable spunk.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

No doubt, I'll have to read up a little more about it, that's awesome you can make it, I didn't know that was possible, and I love diy stuff so that's even better! Sour power biker X tangilope, I think so!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yea 4 9v batteries, 4 alligator clips, 2 pieces of wire, 2 pieces of silver, and distilled water is all you need. I have some pics of me making it on my thread i will post on here tomorrow.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 12, 2014)

Helll yeah Dr d, you the man! I'd love to make some  in 5 days I'll have so much more space to play around, right now I only have a 5x5 grow tent because my landlord doesn't want any smells,so I have to make sure everything goes through a filter, but in my new place I will have a 400sqf garage and a 12x10 indoor room, I can't wait to be able to to wild


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Helll yeah Dr d, you the man! I'd love to make some  in 5 days I'll have so much more space to play around, right now I only have a 5x5 grow tent because my landlord doesn't want any smells,so I have to make sure everything goes through a filter, but in my new place I will have a 400sqf garage and a 12x10 indoor room, I can't wait to be able to to wild


Hell yes! I want to live where your going. No plant count is right up my alley


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

For sure man! I can't have any outdoor plants because the parcel size of my land is too small but it's so much better than the current place I'm at!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is some of what i am growing they all are like this under my fluorescent light.





this is what they look like under my super 600 bulb.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice dcobeen what strains that? Looks sativaish


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

@alpha, I can't remember where I got the Sensi Star and like I said I screwed
up by over feeding them but what I got was superb reefer strong and sweet
with a rocketship liftoff and crashless finish.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2014)

Wish I could breed, hopefully one day I will have the time and space


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's awesome Gary, I was wondering about the purple paralysis because I have a nice mother going now but haven't flowered her yet. Did yours turn purple? I have the same strain from same seed bank, if it throws buds like that I'll be a happy camper


I got very subtle hints of lilac colour through the buds but not much, that could have been down to my slightly higher than I wanted night temps tho so u might get a deeper purple colour if u give it cooler nights during flower,


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 13, 2014)

@oldman60, If I'm not mistaken your about an hour or 2 from my kids by way of the backroads. If you ever want to try a dog or something that I have that comes regular it wouldn't be a big deal to get a clone that way for you to try. 

I ripped the inside of my shed apart and am flowering everything in it. It's been a year and time to change the panda film and maybe an octagon.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 13, 2014)

Whats c.s


Dr.D81 said:


> Just sprayed a honeybee and a blue moonshine cutting with C.S. and will do that for two weeks and i will flip them.


What is c.s?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 13, 2014)

Colloidal Silver..


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2014)

Colloidal Silver. Used to reverse the sex and the creation of feminized beans (among other ways). Also conventionally used as an alternative medecine reportedly curing all type of ailments........


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice dcobeen what strains that? Looks sativaish


THey are C99 Brothers Grimm strain. took me a month too find them last year. now i can't find that strain again thank god i have a few seeds left and been keeping clones going till i make colloidal silver spray

Now these plants are so frosty cause of the added sulfur. I use Dyna Grow Foliage Pro every feed and I added gypsum sulfur to my soil mix, the kind you use for blueberries- fast acting. I also dissolve it into hot water so i get 200ppm in 2 gallons of water then add my nutes till i get 700 ppm. I am gonna pick up jacks citrus feed 20-10-20 to use every other feed. both the nutes i mentioned are inexpensive and work very very well. I do use molasses every week now and bloom nutes 1 time a week now also.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2014)

was waiting for that picture to appear, lol.......thanks, saved me looking it out


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2014)

"...but it tastes so good." - smurf-man


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2014)

Reminds me of the couple who were on UK breakfast TV banging on about drinking their own piss being the most heathly thing ever!!! The guy even downed a glass of his fresh pee there and then...never seen such a grey unhealthy looking dude in all my life to be honest. Some fukkers just don't have a fukkin scooby doo about life at all.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2014)

On that note, I am off to fill my lungs with carcinogenic smoke....at least I'll get high, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2014)

At least we are aware D. We have that haha


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> THey are C99 Brothers Grimm strain. took me a month too find them last year. no wi can find that strain again thank god i have a few seeds left and been keeping clones going till i make colloidal silver spray
> 
> Now these plants are so frosty cause of the added sulfur. I use Dyna Grow Foliage Pro every feed and I added gypsum sulfur to my soil mix, the kind you use for blueberries- fast acting. I also dissolve it into hot water so i get 200ppm in 2 gallons of water then add my nutes till i get 700 ppm. I am gonna pick up jacks citrus feed 20-10-20 to use every other feed. both the nutes i mentioned are inexpensive and work very very well. I do use molasses every week now and bloom nutes 1 time a week now also.


Herbies has them or so they say.
They are "Female Seeds C99"


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> @oldman60, If I'm not mistaken your about an hour or 2 from my kids by way of the backroads. If you ever want to try a dog or something that I have that comes regular it wouldn't be a big deal to get a clone that way for you to try.
> 
> I ripped the inside of my shed apart and am flowering everything in it. It's been a year and time to change the panda film and maybe an octagon.View attachment 3272855View attachment 3272856 View attachment 3272857 View attachment 3272858


I'd like to try Dog and any of the BB line.
And I could find a way out there.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Herbies has them or so they say.
> They are "Female Seeds C99"


cool ty I will check it out. I do have 2 left and clones going.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

it says its derived from brothers grimm. I dont think its the same strain i have. I will have to make seeds to insure i can keep it going for decades to come.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> it says its derived from brothers grimm. I dont think its the same strain i have. I will have to make seeds to insure i can keep it going for decades to come.


The brothers Grimm c99 is no longer available in seed form. Glad I have 10 of them


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

it's a legendary strain but i've never tried it before, i have had a few strains where it is in the mix somewhere.

is the main pheno pineapples/ tropical fruit?


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The brothers Grimm c99 is no longer available in seed form. Glad I have 10 of them


yes make sure you fridge them good. I will have to CS mine to make more. There strain rocks. the others are good but not the same.
I setup my seedling/cloning/breeding tent with led/cfl its 4x2x4. Okay since the tent is ready i said screw it and i dropped. most are from RM3
4 red purps (female seeds)
3 golden goat x pck (pakistan critical kush)
3 cough x pck
3 m + m 
3 sleestack + skunk
3 heaven + hell 
I figure it will take 6 weeks till i sex them or they show sex. The males will be separated and pollen collected. the females will be cloned then flowered. So next grow will not be AIS or scrogs. I want to top each 4 times and test to see what i like. I love having 3 grow area's.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's a legendary strain but i've never tried it before, i have had a few strains where it is in the mix somewhere.
> 
> is the main pheno pineapples/ tropical fruit?


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99/Brothers_Grimm/
it has Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here in my state they are trying to legalize pot.i wont mind being a legal grower so i called a lawyer.this somebitch said he charges 165 for a half hour....wait a minute...its not even a legal yet so im playing you to guess?has anyone on this form grew legal or knows someone that does.is it worth it ?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lol if i get my legal license to grow im buying some land and we can really start up a compound.everyone it welcomed


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's a legendary strain but i've never tried it before, i have had a few strains where it is in the mix somewhere.
> 
> is the main pheno pineapples/ tropical fruit?


The 2 main phenos are grapefruit and pineapple. The pineapple is the better of the 2 though. 

@jojodancer10 there is a lot of legal growers here in the 600 and of course it's worth it after getting my door kicked in about 4 months ago I'm ready to go to a legal state and not have to constantly look over my back. So ya it's way worth it. Well I guess it depends on what state you go to cause some of them have some fucked up med laws.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Here in my state they are trying to legalize pot.i wont mind being a legal grower so i called a lawyer.this somebitch said he charges 165 for a half hour....wait a minute...its not even a legal yet so im playing you to guess?has anyone on this form grew legal or knows someone that does.is it worth it ?


when it becomes legal in your state they will have forms for you to fill out ect. lawyers will do it for allot of money but why when you can do it yourself. every state has diff fees. 
start here jojo. http://norml.org/laws some states require $1500 for caregiver license which patents each will pay a part or the price will reflect the fees.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The 2 main phenos are grapefruit and pineapple. The pineapple is the better of the 2 though.
> 
> @jojodancer10 there is a lot of legal growers here in the 600 and of course it's worth it after getting my door kicked in about 4 months ago I'm ready to go to a legal state and not have to constantly look over my back. So ya it's way worth it. Well I guess it depends on what state you go to cause some of them have some fucked up med laws.


that is the new c99 @giggles26 the original brothers grim is Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}. there is a difference. mine is original and it is some of the best smoke i have ever had. i can take 1 hit to ease my pain/ 2 hits pain is gone/ 3 hits i am getting really high/ 4 hits i am baked/ 5 hits i am now stoned off my ass ect ect ect. my version is never ending. you can smoke yourelf into a minor coma, by that i mean i smoked about 12 hits over 1-2 hrs and my mind and body shut down for well at leaset 1 hr maybe 2. then i went backwards down the ladder. its doesnt just end like some do. I usually stay pain free for 6 hrs as well as high. this version also lowers blood pressure a friend drops 40 points from 2 hits and it stays down for 8-10 hrs.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> that is the new c99 @giggles26 the original brothers grim is Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}. there is a difference. mine is original and it is some of the best smoke i have ever had. i can take 1 hit to ease my pain/ 2 hits pain is gone/ 3 hits i am getting really high/ 4 hits i am baked/ 5 hits i am now stoned off my ass ect ect ect. my version is never ending. you can smoke yourelf into a minor coma, by that i mean i smoked about 12 hits over 1-2 hrs and my mind and body shut down for well at leaset 1 hr maybe 2. then i went backwards down the ladder. its doesnt just end like some do. I usually stay pain free for 6 hrs as well as high. this version also lowers blood pressure a friend drops 40 points from 2 hits and it stays down for 8-10 hrs.


The brothers grimm c99 has a grapefruit and pineapple pheno bro, it has nothing to do with who bred it. The female seeds c99 is made from the brothers grimm c99 so those 2 main pheno's are still there, they were carried over from the brothers grimm. Matter of fact female seeds took those 2 original pheno's and bred them, which made their c99. 

Yes the original is the better and I have both the original and female seeds version but but both breeders have those 2 pheno's.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

cost me about $150 for a year long dr. recommendation in california, a caregiver license is $125 i believe. Well worth it! I've also had my door kicked in before giggles  Shit sucked. That's when I decided to move. I got 5 years of probation but they let me off in 3 years for good behavior and so I could move. My doctor told my probation officer that marijuana would benefit me more and be a lot safer than rx pills. My probation officer gave me a travel permit to check out california for a couple weeks. So I can out here and explored the different areas. When I came back he drug tested me and I was clean and he gave the judge a early release recommendation and it was granted  So 4 weeks after my probation termination I moved and never will have to deal with b/s mj laws again


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

if i lived in the u.s i would be looking to do everything


AlphaPhase said:


> cost me about $150 for a year long dr. recommendation in california, a caregiver license is $125 i believe. Well worth it! I've also had my door kicked in before giggles  Shit sucked. That's when I decided to move. I got 5 years of probation but they let me off in 3 years for good behavior and so I could move. My doctor told my probation officer that marijuana would benefit me more and be a lot safer than rx pills. My probation officer gave me a travel permit to check out california for a couple weeks. So I can out here and explored the different areas. When I came back he drug tested me and I was clean and he gave the judge a early release recommendation and it was granted  So 4 weeks after my probation termination I moved and never will have to deal with b/s mj laws again



too fucking cool


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Every karma genetics bean I've popped starts growing so damn fast, it's awesome! These were just planted last night!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase post: 10967267 said:


> Every karma genetics bean I've popped starts growing so damn fast, it's awesome! These were just planted last night!


Mine will be out tomorrow the post office was closed today


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon Skunk week 7. I dont really want to but i think im gonna let it go. Its never been a huge yielder but after years of cloning and reveging it seems like yield is just gone. No luck in stressing with cs or different light schedules. So i just hope i will find a seed hidden in one of the girls when i harvest. No more reveging this lemon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice Dr d, you're gonna love them!! I can only imagine how they will fill out under good lighting  hydrogp, I know how it is getting rid of a strain, lemon skunk is awesome smoke, but you'll find something better. I've noticed when plants start losing vigor, by putting them outside in natural sun, it resets them and after a month it will be back to its original state


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice Dr d, you're gonna love them!! I can only imagine how they will fill out under good lighting  hydrogp, I know how it is getting rid of a strain, lemon skunk is awesome smoke, but you'll find something better. I've noticed when plants start losing vigor, by putting them outside in natural sun, it resets them and after a month it will be back to its original state


The beauty of mother nature. I just hope the idiots of today don't destroy her....


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 13, 2014)

I have three growing in pots outside. And one in the ground in a greenhouse. They all look super good but with small popcorn like buds all over. Nothing like any of the other i have going. So it seems even the sun won do  But yeah ill find something better. But no doubt ill be missing it at some point. And really hoped i could get it back into seed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yea getting 6 karma og, 4 SS x BK, 2 strawbanana cream looks like. Very cool to get to try out there stuff. They have some other stuff i would like to run as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I have three growing in pots outside. And one in the ground in a greenhouse. They all look super good but with small popcorn like buds all over. Nothing like any of the other i have going. So it seems even the sun won do  But yeah ill find something better. But no doubt ill be missing it at some point. And really hoped i could get it back into seed.


You can still try and make a few seeds and give one or two a go see what you get


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

that is some sweet bud there. nice and frosty. You have a few weeks yet. she is gonna be huge.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I have three growing in pots outside. And one in the ground in a greenhouse. They all look super good but with small popcorn like buds all over. Nothing like any of the other i have going. So it seems even the sun won do  But yeah ill find something better. But no doubt ill be missing it at some point. And really hoped i could get it back into seed.


if you are not getting what you should then your nute/feed isnt cutting it for you. what nutes are you using? Or is that a strain that doesnt get fat ass buds? changing strains wont change the outcome if its nutes or something in the soil that is missing.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

Come on kookie I know you have 1 girl left in there for me.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yea she was a looker


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Can any one identify this preflower, I'm terrible with preflower, looks male or no? Too early to tell?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Male, fems will look like a spade very early and males will be more round.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahh bummer  I'll have to check the others since the preflowers are starting to show


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here ya go alpha, to help ya out for the future. See the lil stem where the arrow is pointed, that's a male. Female wont have that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

So this would be female?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

No doubt giggles! Thanks! I knew there was a trick to it but wasn't sure what to look for, that'll make things much easier for me now


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

You got it alpha!! Here ya go, see the lil tiny hair and it's tear dropped shape, the tear drop shape shows ya a woman  They like their figure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Awesome giggles!! It looks like 2/3 sour power bikers are female and either 1 or 2 out of 2 of my 24k white gold are female  one of them is really hard to tell because the flower is so small, but I'm pumped!! Looks like i will have a monster sour power, I thought it was male because it was the biggest one, but it's the one with the little hair, can't wait to see what she does


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

I disagree i think it is male. It has a big male preflower right next to where you circled on alpha's plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

You guys and your kiddie porn.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

I thought female always showed pistils even early on.
But that's why I run feminized.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Dr d, or should I say Debbie downer  lol just kidding, I'll have to look again, I have a 60x loop somewhere maybe i should get that out. I've never been good at determining early, I've always had to flip a clone and find out that way, I'm hoping for at least one female of each though!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Me too Oldman, I've always run clones or fems, this is first batch of regulars iI've had in like 10 years I'd say, it's tough sexing them! I have a buddy that can tell 100% in like a second but he lives a little ways away, of I could get him over here I'd know in a heartbeat, but as for me, iI'm very bad at these things lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Early the male is more ball like and the fem is thin from the profile. You will be the best judge as you can look from different angles.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

So I got the loop out, 1/3 spxb are clear female, it has a spade attached to the stalk with no stem, and a hair coming out. 1/2 24k also have the same thing but no hair, it's a lot smaller then the other female but same shape, just hasn't popped a hair yet I think? The others are clear male, the flower looks nothing like the others, grape like flower cluster things, kinda looks like a cluster of broccoli


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

it looks like it could be a male on the second one also. 80% sure. give it a few more days to get more distinctive.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

when in doubt wait a few more days. if you dont see the thin long hairs wait till you see them or a roundish ball. there is no hurry takes time. the good news is they are almost mature and you can start the flower cycle soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I disagree i think it is male. It has a big male preflower right next to where you circled on alpha's plant.


First plant is a male, second is female.

Guess we will see who is right in a few days


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks guys  I just took the best shots I could with my phone and tried to zoom in

From the pics, here's what I think, but I'm a noob at this 
Pic 1- female but not 100% sure
Pic 2 - definitely female (I think lol) 
Pic 3-5 - males 

Can't wait to see the results though, let's make a poll  

I'm hopinggggg for one female for each strain


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys  I just took the best shots I could with my phone and tried to zoom in
> 
> From the pics, here's what I think, but I'm a noob at this
> Pic 1- female but not 100% sure
> ...


2nd picture is only female i see. 16-22-6.png


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I thought female always showed pistils even early on.
> But that's why I run feminized.


Some do some


DCobeen said:


> 2nd picture is only female i see. 16-22-6.png


I would let there rest go till they develop


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

That's what I was afraid of  I was hoping pic one could be fem, but if not I only have 1 sour power biker and 0 24k boo, I wasreally hhoping for a female 24k *sigh*


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

Another good rule of thumb is males tend to show first. Females usually take a lil longer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

#1 is possibly female let it go. 3 on look male but they will trow some funky shit sometimes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Cool guys, I'll give em some more time to ripen up, pic 1 is a 24k so if that turns out to be female I'll be good to go  I was planning on taking a clone of each and putting it on 12/12 before it roots, but if I can tell before doing that I can save time and space and wasted clones


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

Momma always said "wish in one hand and _you know the rest"
_good luck Alpha I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

OK you great corruptors now I'm thinking about dwc, how hard is it to control
the solution my water is rocks in liquid form ph 7.5 in summer once the winter
freeze in in it goes to 7.8 or so. I don't want to RO it cost to damn much.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Oldman! Dwc is awesome, you don't HAVE to use ro, but depending on your tap water it might be better. The pH of your tap isn't a big deal, it's the other elements that could be too high or too low of a concentration (like Cal and mag, plus the metals like iron ect) but if your plants are fine in soil using it you'll be OK. You'll need a pH pen, ppm or ec meter, pH down, an air stone and a air pump and that's about it. Just keep the water below 70 and you can grow monster plants in a blink of an eye. Dwc and ebb n flow systems are my favorite.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks Oldman! Dwc is awesome, you don't HAVE to use ro, but depending on your tap water it might be better. The pH of your tap isn't a big deal, it's the other elements that could be too high or too low of a concentration (like Cal and mag, plus the metals like iron ect) but if your plants are fine in soil using it you'll be OK. You'll need a pH pen, ppm or ec meter, pH down, an air stone and a air pump and that's about it. Just keep the water below 70 and you can grow monster plants in a blink of an eye. Dwc and ebb n flow systems are my favorite.


OK dwc is out my room gets too warm for that unless I get a little 
dorm fridg and run a feed coil in and out of it to cool the solution.
Thanks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

I just pop a frozen bottle of water in the bucket, keeps temps perfect and it's free


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Momma always said "wish in one hand and _you know the rest"_
> good luck Alpha I'll keep my fingers crossed.


My mom said the same thing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

If you ran a beneficial reservoir you could run higher temps, the beneficial bacteria would combat the bad bacteria, so organics done properly you could run 70s-80s


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

My room can reach 86f in the summer. That


AlphaPhase said:


> If you ran a beneficial reservoir you could run higher temps, the beneficial bacteria would combat the bad bacteria, so organics done properly you could run 70s-80s


Any place to get plans?
I could run from outside the room and keep it cooler.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> OK dwc is out my room gets too warm for that unless I get a little
> dorm fridg and run a feed coil in and out of it to cool the solution.
> Thanks.


You can make a chiller. A squirrel cage fan with a radiator on the outtake.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you want to do individual Dwc buckets? Or a recirculating dwc system? With rdwc you could have a separate rez out of the grow room so it would stay cooler. It's very simple to make a individual Dwc bucket, I can write up the plans for ya, I run pretty much every form of dwc and it's all stuff I've built myself for very cheap


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Do you want to do individual Dwc buckets? Or a recirculating dwc system? With rdwc you could have a separate rez out of the grow room so it would stay cooler. It's very simple to make a individual Dwc bucket, I can write up the plans for ya, I run pretty much every form of dwc and it's all stuff I've built myself for very cheap


I was thinking individual. just to cut down on the electric I'm maxed for my budget.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what I was afraid of  I was hoping pic one could be fem, but if not I only have 1 sour power biker and 0 24k boo, I wasreally hhoping for a female 24k *sigh*


hey dont worry 1 female is all you need bro. we can help you become a cloning master in no time at all. you can even breed the best male and female to make tons of seeds. so dont panic or worry we got your back.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks @DCobeen


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Oldman, the electric is miniscule for hydro, the pumps use maybe 20 watts or so, so no worries at all for electric. Check out this video, it's a very very good rdwc, 2 buckets and has all the info you need to build it, you can also scale down the size


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Male, fems will look like a spade very early and males will be more round.


Agreed...and males show the little "stalk" more...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 13, 2014)

If u see nuts you cut.if u see hair thats you bitc#. Lol it takes some time to get it down pack but you will.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 13, 2014)

I got a girls if you need to see let me know


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oldman, the electric is miniscule for hydro, the pumps use maybe 20 watts or so, so no worries at all for electric. Check out this video, it's a very very good rdwc, 2 buckets and has all the info you need to build it, you can also scale down the size


Thanks bud I apriciate it. Good food for thought.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey Jojo if ya got a fem that's not in flower definitely upload a pic of the preflower, any info I can get on preflowers I'd appreciate, normally I'd just flower them but trying to cut down on time  
And no problem Oldman, you could build a single 5 gallon dwc bucket for about $30 or less and could give it a shot to see if you like it. Get a black 5 Gallon bucket, a 8" net pot, enough hydroton pebbles to fill net pot, 5 Watt air pump and a 6" airstones and voila, all done


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

I just built a few out of 3 gallon home Depot buckets about a month ago, after I move and unpack I'll upload some pics if some of my diy hydro equipment


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's a small dwc 9 site thingamajig I just built and here's some dwc home Depot buckets I did last year


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey Jojo if ya got a fem that's not in flower definitely upload a pic of the preflower, any info I can get on preflowers I'd appreciate, normally I'd just flower them but trying to cut down on time
> And no problem Oldman, you could build a single 5 gallon dwc bucket for about $30 or less and could give it a shot to see if you like it. Get a black 5 Gallon bucket, a 8" net pot, enough hydroton pebbles to fill net pot, 5 Watt air pump and a 6" airstones and voila, all done


I'll be able to run one Nov. - May that's cool.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

I can get a "Bubble Boy" complete for about $24.00 includes media,pump 
everything but water and plant.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice, I forgot about those! Those were my first dwc buckets, they work great but the pumps kind of lame, you want about 1w per gallon and I think their pumps were only 2.6w,but they still worked fine for sure, how much was the shipping on that?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice, I forgot about those! Those were my first dwc buckets, they work great but the pumps kind of lame, you want about 1w per gallon and I think their pumps were only 2.6w,but they still worked fine for sure, how much was the shipping on that?


Free, thats the best part!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice, I forgot about those! Those were my first dwc buckets, they work great but the pumps kind of lame, you want about 1w per gallon and I think their pumps were only 2.6w,but they still worked fine for sure, how much was the shipping on that?


I have some huge air pumps from my fish breeding days. I'd be able to shoot bubbles
10 feet in the air 50 cubic feet min. good?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

No doubt Oldman!! Get that system, that's even cheaper than building one! That's awesome to know because I might need a couple more in the future and I'd rather buy it than build it if it's the same cost


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Oldman!! Get that system, that's even cheaper than building one! That's awesome to know because I might need a couple more in the future and I'd rather buy it than build it if it's the same cost


I miss quoted they're $29.00.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Oldman!! Get that system, that's even cheaper than building one! That's awesome to know because I might need a couple more in the future and I'd rather buy it than build it if it's the same cost


Alpha your a granite boy?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Still cheaper, $5 for bucket, $15 for pump $5 hydroton $10 bucket net pot lid $5 hosing $5 airstones  killer deal you found!


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello folks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know what that means Oldman


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

NEW HAMPSHIRE.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2014)

Dbdm caliin all doobies! Where's Doobie bro


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi D how ya doin'.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Still cheaper, $5 for bucket, $15 for pump $5 hydroton $10 bucket net pot lid $5 hosing $5 airstones  killer deal you found!


Ebay direct from manufacturer with free shipping.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh lol, nope I'm not from new Hampshire, NY born and raised and now I'm California dreamin


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh lol, nope I'm not from new Hampshire, NY born and raised and now I'm California dreamin


I wish I was.
Too old and in the way.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2014)

dababydroman said:


> Dbdm caliin all doobies! Where's Doobie bro


Haven't heard from Doob tonight Dbdm.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2014)

The Doobs is probably wearing the seat off of that crotch rocket he got. 

Hey everyone. Hope you're all well. As tempting as DWC has been, I think I'll stick with my organic soils. They move more at my pace. My little ones are starting to stretch a little now and think I'll have them in flower by the end of month. Looks like I'm gonna have some nice treats come my birthday in January. One of these Deep Blue X JTR's are stinking to high hell already. Hoping that one's a girl fo sure. Got some other nice gear coming in the next bit as well. Hopefully some Headband cuts and some beans of Strawberry Cough X C99 that I'm anxious to try.

Been playing in my studio today. Here's the model I've been shooting. Soon my models will be Sativa Sister's, doing it all for me!



 


 Duchie.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice duchie, what is deep blue? Jtr is tga strain I assume, that sounds like a bad ass cross. I love blue strains but n3ver heard of deep blue


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Alpha. Deep Blue is a BB strain. I believe it's part of Blue Pit as well. 

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome duchie, once again another bb strain, I don't know why I've never tried them yet but I need to, such awesome strains. I need to start writing my Xmas wishlist


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2014)

Morning from the lowlands....


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 14, 2014)

Morning! Very early morning here!!!

Me and the wife are feeling great....


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 14, 2014)

@Dr.D81 @giggles26 I'm about to pull the trigger on this seed order from BB. Should I go for the Dog(fem) or do they have anything with purple or something that will be relatively easy for a lack.luster pot head ? Or would you guys reccomend any other breeders ? Any help from anyone is welcome and I got about 70$ to spend so keep that in mind.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2014)

Female mom under flos


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 @giggles26 I'm about to pull the trigger on this seed order from BB. Should I go for the Dog(fem) or do they have anything with purple or something that will be relatively easy for a lack.luster pot head ? Or would you guys reccomend any other breeders ? Any help from anyone is welcome and I got about 70$ to spend so keep that in mind.


If you have never grown or enjoyed the dog, I highly recommend trying it. I have yet to smoke it with somebody for the first time and not blow them away. Not to mention the price is very nice.Here's a one I harvested about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a dog mix from doc.that shit scares me


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

Good morning Enwhysea for Indica my bulletproof strains are:
nl5, sweet afghan delicious, vanilla kush you can't go wrong
with these and they're easy to grow.
I haven't tried the BB strains yet but they are on my bucket list.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 @giggles26 I'm about to pull the trigger on this seed order from BB. Should I go for the Dog(fem) or do they have anything with purple or something that will be relatively easy for a lack.luster pot head ? Or would you guys reccomend any other breeders ? Any help from anyone is welcome and I got about 70$ to spend so keep that in mind.


quality & price for BB gear can't be beat IMO !
I'v only run about 5 or 6 strains of their's, all fire !!
fem Dog to start......if you're on a budget


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Good morning Enwhysea for Indica my bulletproof strains are:
> nl5, sweet afghan delicious, vanilla kush you can't go wrong
> with these and they're easy to grow.
> I haven't tried the BB strains yet but they are on my bucket list.



well you better hurry up and buy some seeing as you are such an oldman and stuff lol
i would hate to offend you but when you try out the bb stuff, you will be a believer! those "commercial" strains you are growing are like bud light in comparison.


enwhysea, i think everybody should grow the deep blue at some point, so damn easy to get 1gpw and it is pretty tasty stuff


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2014)

You guys really inspired me to make my small grow area better.i plan on placing another light on to of my moms light for clones.i think the warmth from the 8 bulb 4foot flows will help with the rooting.as for vegging i been using a 55 gal fishtank with a wooden stand to veg the clones.the fish tank has a 4foor 4 bulb flow and it works well.i guess as jigs showed the world in the pass,its not about space its what you do with what you have.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

i agree jojo, jig has grown some dank in that closet, size doesn't matter, it's what you do with it that counts 

look at dst's 1.2m cupboard, i think he could get near 2kg in there if he monocropped it


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey hey hey now.... I hope everyone's talking about my grow space and not my manhood, hahahaha

And I agree ghb... D's closet would be an absolute beast run all at once.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

Quality is always in the hands of the grower.
A few guys are going to take care of my "higher education".
I think I'm going to adopt them!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2014)

@ jigs you got me started.my old lady was sick of me talking about what you did in your vedios.but when i nailed it she was a believer.i never gave up.my first good grow was bf vanilla kush lol no filther.i didnt know lol lost my job cause i came to work smelling like a pound


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2014)

The funny part is all my friends said to give up i dont know what im doing.but now,they asking if they can get some.my reply is


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> well you better hurry up and buy some seeing as you are such an oldman and stuff lol
> i would hate to offend you but when you try out the bb stuff, you will be a believer! those "commercial" strains you are growing are like bud light in comparison.
> 
> 
> enwhysea, i think everybody should grow the deep blue at some point, so damn easy to get 1gpw and it is pretty tasty stuff


Hey G have you ever smoked Narcotherapy from Cream of the Crop? I've
been smoking 48 yrs and for "commercial" weed that shit puts me down.
And I have had the best of the 60's, 70's ect,ect,ect.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> The funny part is all my friends said to give up i dont know what im doing.but now,they asking if they can get some.my reply is View attachment 3273470View attachment 3273470


We all hear that from our "friends" when we start and they sing a different song soon
enough. My nay sayers are all eating their words now.
Very nice pics by the way.


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

there is a lot i haven't tried OM, that strain is one of them, to be honest i'm not a huge indica fan and most strains have the desired effect on me, heavy indicas have a time and a place, it's usually after midnight and bed lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> there is a lot i haven't tried OM, that strain is one of them, to be honest i'm not a huge indica fan and most strains have the desired effect on me, heavy indicas have a time and a place, it's usually after midnight and bed lol


It's like smoking heroin and hash with good weed thrown in.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

duchieman said:


> The Doobs is probably wearing the seat off of that crotch rocket he got.
> 
> Hey everyone. Hope you're all well. As tempting as DWC has been, I think I'll stick with my organic soils. They move more at my pace. My little ones are starting to stretch a little now and think I'll have them in flower by the end of month. Looks like I'm gonna have some nice treats come my birthday in January. One of these Deep Blue X JTR's are stinking to high hell already. Hoping that one's a girl fo sure. Got some other nice gear coming in the next bit as well. Hopefully some Headband cuts and some beans of Strawberry Cough X C99 that I'm anxious to try.
> 
> ...


Duchie I'll never not grow organic soil but I want to give other methods a limited run
just to expand my knowledge base and to see what I can do with them.
Being almost totally house bound I have a lot of time and the wife likes when
I disappear for a few hrs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

root pr0n


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Duchie I'll never not grow organic soil but I want to give other methods a limited run
> just to expand my knowledge base and to see what I can do with them.
> Being almost totally house bound I have a lot of time and the wife likes when
> I disappear for a few hrs.


try coco, i'm currently running my 6th generation in the same stuff, just rinse with enzyms and plant a new clone in after the harvest, it is great for stealth and the plants require less nutes each run.

it makes for great stealth, no going in and out with fresh bags of soil or getting rid of the old stuff.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> try coco, i'm currently running my 6th generation in the same stuff, just rinse with enzyms and plant a new clone in after the harvest, it is great for stealth and the plants require less nutes each run.
> 
> it makes for great stealth, no going in and out with fresh bags of soil or getting rid of the old stuff.


I understand that @oldman60. Not bashing DWC or wanting to try it. Seriously I've considered it, but decided not right now. 

I've been thinking of starting a new grow journal and cover what I use but in a nutshell, I'm all organic and I use a blend of coir and any premium/organic soil mix, along with some other goodies. For nutrients I use Kelp, Fish Hydrolysate (not emulsion!), Sea Crop concentrated ocean water, EM's (Effective Micro-organisms), and organic teas made from my own composted worm castings. I also recycle my soils all the time. I practice heavy flushes throughout the grow, not just the end and have never had any issues reusing it. I have never bought anything from a "grow shop", never will. I'll try to get that journal going soon and go more in depth. 

 Duchie


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2014)

Between last night and this morning, I took 29 cuttings from the moms. Hopefully most of them root so I can try to fill up the room with minimal veg time.
I've got 14 Cherry Pie, 8 Pre 98 Bubba Kush, 3 Mk Ultra, and 4 Blue Dream. I plan to flower one of the Pre 98 Bubbas and maybe the MK Ultra when I flower the clones. I know for sure that I want to keep a Bubba, a Cherry Pie, and the Blue Dream


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

nice selection dez. are they all the clone only variety or from seed?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Between last night and this morning, I took 29 cuttings from the moms. Hopefully most of them root so I can try to fill up the room with minimal veg time.
> I've got 14 Cherry Pie, 8 Pre 98 Bubba Kush, 3 Mk Ultra, and 4 Blue Dream. I plan to flower one of the Pre 98 Bubbas and maybe the MK Ultra when I flower the clones. I know for sure that I want to keep a Bubba, a Cherry Pie, and the Blue Dream


killer line up for sure...


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 14, 2014)

So I chose the dog(fem) seeds I just couldn't beat the price 40$ for 10 seeds I think its 10 anyway. But Im really excited to see how this comes out. Do you guys know if BB gives freebies with their orders ?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't know the history of them. I got them from Supchaka who, I think, got them from SomeGuy. I would have to ask one of them.

About the DWC deal, I have an opinion. I've grown multiple types of DWC and really like it for many reasons, simplicity being one of them. I think my best grows thus far have been in a RDWC system that was all DIY. I will go back to RDWC once I come up with the right design for using it in my vertical room. For now I will keep growing organic in soil and will keep drawing up designs for the perfect RDWC.
I have used buckets for vertical in the past and ran four buckets in each system. I would like to have a 10 site system in my 5x5 room with either a 2x600 or the 1000 I'm currently running. 

I'm not trying to sell Duchie on DWC here. Everyone has a system for growing that works best for them. Just adding my opinion on the DWC discussion. I think the variety of ways this plant is grown adds to it's appeal. There are so many ways to grow it that it will never be boring.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So I chose the dog(fem) seeds I just couldn't beat the price 40$ for 10 seeds I think its 10 anyway. But Im really excited to see how this comes out. Do you guys know if BB gives freebies with their orders ?


I got freebies sent to me with my BB order.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 14, 2014)

7 weeks under 150 LED and 150 HPS 
both Blue Dream from seed


----------



## Figgy (Oct 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So I chose the dog(fem) seeds I just couldn't beat the price 40$ for 10 seeds I think its 10 anyway. But Im really excited to see how this comes out. Do you guys know if BB gives freebies with their orders ?


You will get some freebies


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

do they smell any different to one another hippy? they look quite different to me, one is a hell of a lot leafier than the other but appears to have tighter buds with big fat round calyx structure.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> do they smell any different to one another hippy? they look quite different to me, one is a hell of a lot leafier than the other but appears to have tighter buds with big fat round calyx structure.


Strange but everything always smells the same to me until after cure, but will check at lights on tonite with fingering of the buds, casual ...


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2014)

i used to love smelling a dog with 1 hand and the extrema with the other the last fews days before the chop.....
one was so strong and one was so sweet


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 14, 2014)

@oldman60 I'm heading that direction on the 26th and can help you with a dog and sour cherry if you want. If I remember right you were from the hancock area ?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 14, 2014)

Since Dobbie hasn't been around with his beautiful outdoors garden, I'll post my girl thats still going.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 14, 2014)

i think the tight buds was under the hps and the fluffy under the led maybe.


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

i think they are so close together it wouldn't make that much difference, i could be wrong though, good observation. you can clearly see the difference though, i would hazard a guess it's just two different phenotypical expressions


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> @oldman60 I'm heading that direction on the 26th and can help you with a dog and sour cherry if you want. If I remember right you were from the hancock area ?


No bud, Schenectady.


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

you make a typo there oldman? i'm not sure how i would begin to pronounce that place, old indian name?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Since Dobbie hasn't been around with his beautiful outdoors garden, I'll post my girl thats still going.View attachment 3273630 View attachment 3273630View attachment 3273631


That girl is lookin' fine. How's the perfume?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> you make a typo there oldman? i'm not sure how i would begin to pronounce that place, old indian name?


This goes back to my school daze.
Skin-neck-tity thats how to pronounce it and you're right it's an old Indian name.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> No bud, Schenectady.


Hmm.....


oldman60 said:


> That girl is lookin' fine. How's the perfume?


Not bad but not as strong as I would suspect being a skunk. I'm just hoping it holds out another week or so.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Hmm.....
> 
> Not bad but not as strong as I would suspect being a skunk. I'm just hoping it holds out another week or so.


Fingers are crossed bro.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> No bud, Schenectady.


No wonder our weather is the same. I'm about 4 hours to the west on the other side of the big lakes. The eerie one.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

We're neighbors! so to speak.
The Mohawk valley brings all our weather due west to east.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 14, 2014)

duchieman said:


> No wonder our weather is the same. I'm about 4 hours to the west on the other side of the big lakes. The eerie one.


That puts you real close to me. I'm 4 hours west of him but on this side of the lake.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2014)

I was short a couple of hours but still. I am loving the weather today. Overcast with a nice warm, misty rain here today. My favorite kind of day.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 14, 2014)

small world isnt it.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah Jimmer. I was off. You're about smack in the middle I think.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jimmer is in the middle, we're the eastern front.
It is a small world.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I was short a couple of hours but still. I am loving the weather today. Overcast with a nice warm, misty rain here today. My favorite kind of day.


We get the same weather 10 hrs or so later.
Rained this morn. now it's sunny and 75f.


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

you legal growers really should get together and go fishing on that big ass lake or something


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jimmer lives around some of the best trout water in the world.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Jimmer lives around some of the best trout water in the world.


when you are in california, try some eastern sierra trout


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2014)

Some OGLarry at harvest. She was grown indoors and taken outside for the pics...





she has a deep skunk with diesel odor and hits smooth and hard.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> when you are in california, try some eastern sierra trout


I would love the opportunity.
But Oldman doesn't travel well.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Some OGLarry at harvest. She was grown indoors and taken outside for the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright cof put the sugar bowl away!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just a shot from a few days ago. All have been up canned since, will try to get some new pics tonight


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

Cof, the Larry is great smoke! That's what I'm smoking on for the next couple of months. My Larry og looked different though, much smaller buds, but very very dense. Mine smells like lemon pledge, and very thick pine exhale, love it for my insomnia


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

So I'm setting up some things for my move in a couple days. My new area doesn't have dsl Internet that we have here, it's cable Internet, about 50x faster than what I have now!! Super pumped that I will soon be able to load all this 600 porn with out buffering


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 14, 2014)

Your luck just keeps getting better and better alpha. Wanna share lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

Good for you Alpha good vibes following.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> when you are in california, try some eastern sierra trout


Well Bob we have brookies, lake, brown, rainbow, steelhead, golden trout, 4 different salmon
all in NY water.

And a totally dysfunctional government.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a shot from a few days ago. All have been up canned since, will try to get some new pics tonight
> 
> View attachment 3273706


Giggles, looks like the start of a good run.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Oldman  Lol @giggles26 I would if I could, I never would have thought a place in the boonies would have fast Internet, I must have got lucky  on the other hand my cell signal kinda sucks there but I'm hoping a signal Booster will help. I just ffinished up the diy Aero cloner, can't wait to fire it up!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

Oldman, the fishing was great in Ny, iI really miss it. Some of the best times I've had were on fishing trips. The fish on Lake Ontario are hugggeeeeee. Snapped a few poles out there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey @Dezracer I saw you put some mk ultra into flowering, have you flowered them before? If so what's the smoke like? I have a mk ultra that I'm germinating now, it sounds like a great Indica, what breeder is yours from? Does she stay short? Any tips on her I'd appreciate


----------



## Figgy (Oct 14, 2014)

@AlphaPhase - see if your cell provider has a microcell. Hooks up by Ethernet to your router and provides a cell signal in your home. Works like a champ.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 14, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> View attachment 3273573 7 weeks under 150 LED and 150 HPS View attachment 3273573
> both Blue Dream from seed


Both stinky but the tight little buds stunk more with a little sweeter fragrance...


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 14, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> So I'm setting up some things for my move in a couple days. My new area doesn't have dsl Internet that we have here, it's cable Internet, about 50x faster than what I have now!! Super pumped that I will soon be able to load all this 600 porn with out buffering


Jealous


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks @Figgy I'll check that out! Hopefully I can get something like that because my signal is only one bar there and sometimes no signal :/ I really don't want to have to get a house phone lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey @Dezracer I saw you put some mk ultra into flowering, have you flowered them before? If so what's the smoke like? I have a mk ultra that I'm germinating now, it sounds like a great Indica, what breeder is yours from? Does she stay short? Any tips on her I'd appreciate


I just took cuts from the MK and may flower the mom but I haven't decided for sure yet. I don't know what breeder it's from as I received it as a clone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2014)

Getting my co2 going again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

No doubt dez, definitely would love to hear about it if you decide to flower it. Nice Dr d! I've always wanted to try co2 as I hear you can run higher temps and yield is much better


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

I planted one pepper plant this year and I haven't watered it in like 2 months because I thought it was done flowering. This plant has given me like 100 peppers this year and it's still growing them! Can't believe it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice peppers i like the hot ones myself. Got my mash piped up.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 14, 2014)

Updates coming soon , finishing up watering and a few other things.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Updates coming soon , finishing up watering and a few other things.


I have to go and finish watering and up potting myself.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Dr d, iI like the banana peppers a lot but this year I didn't grow any, hopefully next year I can have a decent garden though.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok guys time for some updates! First up we have the auto's

    
Then we have Maui x Heri, DOG, CP, PWxOG and another DOG and Extrema in the back. Oh and a LR2 that just popped, that makes 16, should get a decent yield
 
I wanted to put these in 1 gallon but I've decided they will grow bigger and fill the cup out more, nothing but time for these girls 
  
Extrema in the back right.
 
and the DOG in the 1 gallon, she's there cuz she stretched like crazy in her cup. 
 

Things are moving forward once again. Have a great night guys!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2014)

That pw x og is stretchy and it is slow to show you something in flower but it will pick up


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2014)

Busy night in the 600 growing bee.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks Oldman  Lol @giggles26 I would if I could, I never would have thought a place in the boonies would have fast Internet, I must have got lucky  on the other hand my cell signal kinda sucks there but I'm hoping a signal Booster will help. I just ffinished up the diy Aero cloner, can't wait to fire it up!!


And I was psyched I could get dsl internet finally here about 3-4 months ago. The only internet we could get was a 4g hot spot with 1 bar service.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally seeing some change in these Blue Pits, looks like they are turning into the finishing straight (8 1/2 weeks is about norm for the BPf4). 16 days to go.....looks a bit longer to me at the minute but we shall see. Looking well greasy.






Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 15, 2014)

wow D, looks bomb in there mate, the blue Pitt went to f4! Look's mighty fine mucker!

Its that time again for me.......

Germed I've just done: Fireballs, Sweet Stomper, Dog, either DGT dog s1 or xF.B, and some Jakes Dreams

Hopefully I'll get to see these one's through with no issues, got a really good gsc snip coming too, for me it was like fireballs x dog with crazy frost. Need to get the pics up off the bud. Asap.

All seems good in the hood anyway, try catch you about layers pal.

Cgg


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 @giggles26 I'm about to pull the trigger on this seed order from BB. Should I go for the Dog(fem) or do they have anything with purple or something that will be relatively easy for a lack.luster pot head ? Or would you guys reccomend any other breeders ? Any help from anyone is welcome and I got about 70$ to spend so keep that in mind.


DOG is probably one of the best deals. 10 feminized seeds for less than 50 bucks. Other good deals i've had included Female Seeds C99 and Emerald Triangle Grapefruit Krush. Here are the breeders i've had most success with:
Reserva Privada / DNA
Breeders Boutique 
Connisseur Genetics
Female Seeds
Emerald Triangle

Are you looking for a certain flavor?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just picked up 22 cubic feet of coir got the nutes. I'm going to do a run of super auto's 
so I can get the gist of coir growing. Then I'll do something good.
Any suggestion's are always welcome.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

Dyna-Gro and dolomite lime


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Dyna-Gro and dolomite lime
> 
> 
> cof


I have Hesi Coir it has no salts in it so you can rinse and reuse.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Dyna-Gro and dolomite lime
> 
> 
> cof


I'm going to use 5 gallon root pouches how much lime per?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sleepy time...


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 15, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> DOG is probably one of the best deals. 10 feminized seeds for less than 50 bucks. Other good deals i've had included Female Seeds C99 and Emerald Triangle Grapefruit Krush. Here are the breeders i've had most success with:
> Reserva Privada / DNA
> Breeders Boutique
> Connisseur Genetics
> ...



Nope although I would love to get some of this stinky purp that's floating around the Atlanta area, however I did end up getting the dog and you're right for under 50$ it was a great deal I wish more breeders took the time to realize I'll spend more money if it's cheaper 

But hey if any of you guys know a purp strain that's really stinky and has the deep deep deep purple smell please let me know what it is as I would like to run it this winter


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 15, 2014)

I had some spider mites show up on my Blue Dream recently. It seemed strange to me that they were sticking to a single plant but they were. I started spraying everything in veg down to get rid of them and it appears to be working. I will keep my fingers crossed and keep spraying for another week or so just to be sure though.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2014)

d m8 did u check see if there was a couple pits for me, i can get them ordered tomorrow if so got a week to get these small ones potted up and along to flower for xmas


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

@Dezracer 

The bd is super sweet so the mites like it me thinks.. LOL hit them all with spray and it will go away. On veggers I have used seven. Only kapow (lemon grass) or neem in flower.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

best guesstimate on the lime would be 1 tablespoon per gallon.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

Same for me jimmer! When I lived in Shasta Lake all I could get was the hot spot too, and I keptgoing over tthe data limit, so when I moved to this place and we got dsl I was happy, getting the cable Internet at the next house is just the icing on the cake  miss mk ultra has sprouted, I planted 2/5 of the tangilope clones in the root plugs into party cups. And yup, I'm growing them under my living room lamp at the moment, Friday can't come soon enough lol


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That pw x og is stretchy and it is slow to show you something in flower but it will pick up


2 weeks before you gonna flip defoilate all old leaves on a stretchy plant. when the leaves are back flip her she will not stretch as much. of even wehn 1/2 the leaves are back flip her. will keep her shorter if you want them shorter. A friend is testing the outcome of a few strains so we can keep them shorter and have fatter stems. Yes it will make the stems fatter when it goes into emergency replace leaf mode. I will also do it to a few of my c99's if i remember tonight i will.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Nope although I would love to get some of this stinky purp that's floating around the Atlanta area, however I did end up getting the dog and you're right for under 50$ it was a great deal I wish more breeders took the time to realize I'll spend more money if it's cheaper
> 
> But hey if any of you guys know a purp strain that's really stinky and has the deep deep deep purple smell please let me know what it is as I would like to run it this winter


When my red purps pop they will be in my thread round 2 in sig. I am gonna make seeds for sure. It has not only purple but red also. way wicked looking. I'll keep you all updated. I always enjoy popping seeds and waiting, Not i need a time machine lmao.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I had some spider mites show up on my Blue Dream recently. It seemed strange to me that they were sticking to a single plant but they were. I started spraying everything in veg down to get rid of them and it appears to be working. I will keep my fingers crossed and keep spraying for another week or so just to be sure though.


I ordered lady bugs for $15 and they will eat lay larva that will eat the other larva so bugs will not be an issue for me soon. I also have the nectar so they have food.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> best guesstimate on the lime would be 1 tablespoon per gallon.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I ordered lady bugs for $15 and they will eat lay larva that will eat the other larva so bugs will not be an issue for me soon. I also have the nectar so they have food.


Lady bugs work great, my wife had a fit when I put 500 in my cellar but they got rid of everything
then cannibalized themselves now my pet spiders are on watch.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 15, 2014)

Evening goodfolks. Been a long day. I measured out and mounted 21 600watters. Pretty freaking awesome build a friend got going. Cant wait to see it in action. 189 Jack Herer tomatoes 

Decided to take my outside lemon in and not bother it with this shitty weather no more.Its been stressed trying to get it to throw male pods so it aint the most pretty but ill finish it inside in the hopes it might have a seed or two hidden. Looks awesome how the cold have made the pistils red from within.

Lemon Skunk day 54 from flip.
 
Next round is a bunch of surprises with main focus on the Shark Shock CBD.
4 clones from my outside girls(Goji og, Critical+2 or Chokolate Heaven)
4 selfie seeds (Dog, Goji Og, Chemdog and i cant remember what else but could be crosses)
Also i got a new ballast and a few bulbs for todays work. 2 more months and its rcdwc 1200w


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Evening goodfolks. Been a long day. I measured out and mounted 21 600watters. Pretty freaking awesome build a friend got going. Cant wait to see it in action. 189 Jack Herer tomatoes
> 
> Decided to take my outside lemon in and not bother it with this shitty weather no more.Its been stressed trying to get it to throw male pods so it aint the most pretty but ill finish it inside in the hopes it might have a seed or two hidden. Looks awesome how the cold have made the pistils red from within.
> View attachment 3274194
> ...


21 600's I think I just had a moment! I think I need a cigarette now, damn that's a grow!
Lemons are looking good.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Lady bugs work great, my wife had a fit when I put 500 in my cellar but they got rid of everything
> then cannibalized themselves now my pet spiders are on watch.


lmao my spiders die from the pepper spray/seven on the floor. lady bugs wont be on the floor to much but i will clean it before I let them loose. 100 is about right 3 diff area's. should be here tomorrow which is a day late of there guess. its always 1 day late here except if you do usps priority(they are on time every time here).


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Evening goodfolks. Been a long day. I measured out and mounted 21 600watters. Pretty freaking awesome build a friend got going. Cant wait to see it in action. 189 Jack Herer tomatoes
> 
> Decided to take my outside lemon in and not bother it with this shitty weather no more.Its been stressed trying to get it to throw male pods so it aint the most pretty but ill finish it inside in the hopes it might have a seed or two hidden. Looks awesome how the cold have made the pistils red from within.
> View attachment 3274194
> ...


that is just nice frost. Love that they are doing that good. great job.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

I am so fucking stoned love it.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Well God works in mysterious ways. I was waiting to get a new camera but today I was graced with a very nice donation and well I pulled the trigger and ordered me this.

http://www.amazon.com/Camera-STM-75-300mm-Telephoto-Accessory/dp/B00COR4Q2K/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1413414043&sr=1-2&keywords=canon+rebel+t5i


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well God works in mysterious ways. I was waiting to get a new camera but today I was graced with a very nice donation and well I pulled the trigger and ordered me this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Camera-STM-75-300mm-Telephoto-Accessory/dp/B00COR4Q2K/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1413414043&sr=1-2&keywords=canon rebel t5i


Same cam I use..
 
Plat.bubba x Jo og 
& 
Skunk91 x 91chem sk va

Back to the hard hitting funk


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well God works in mysterious ways. I was waiting to get a new camera but today I was graced with a very nice donation and well I pulled the trigger and ordered me this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Camera-STM-75-300mm-Telephoto-Accessory/dp/B00COR4Q2K/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1413414043&sr=1-2&keywords=canon rebel t5i


you gonna order the macro lens?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hell ya gen! I'm ready to start posting up some sexy porn 

That plat. bubba is good to! 

Skunk91 x 91chem sk va is gonna be bomb dude!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you gonna order the macro lens?


It already comes with it. No need to buy it. I mean sure I'm going to get other lenses and shit later on but that kit has more then enough to start out and the price is to good to pass up!


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hell ya gen! I'm ready to start posting up some sexy porn
> 
> That plat. bubba is good to!
> 
> Skunk91 x 91chem sk va is gonna be bomb dude!


Yes sir...I'm so ready for them to get going..


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

did you notice the savings?

You Save:$420.99 (34%)


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yes sir...I'm so ready for them to get going..


Shit how you think I feel bro lol. I'm ready to see flower, my supply is dwindling and its not a good thing lol. Gonna have to figure something out until the auto's finish...


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> did you notice the savings?
> 
> You Save:$420.99 (34%)
> 
> ...


I sure did! After I saw that I was like screw it, it's fate and ordered it haha.


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Shit how you think I feel bro lol. I'm ready to see flower, my supply is dwindling and its not a good thing lol. Gonna have to figure something out until the auto's finish...


Yea,I'm without flower for sometime myself..kinda just chilling out.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yea,I'm without flower for sometime myself..kinda just chilling out.


Yea, I can do it but the wife and all I've gotta make sure it's there. 

Hell there is days I just take a dab or two or not even at all when she has to all day and with not having any attacks for the last 38 days I've been determined to keep up 

It will all work out I'm not worried.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice cam giggles!! I'dlove ssomething like that someday. Gen, that's some nice sounding hybrids ya got there. Very interested in that. 
I have a nirvana Aurora Indica I'm about to pop, supposed to be a very heavy Indica and the description says it's great for insomnia. Can't wait to see what she does.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2014)

nice camera Giggles, cant wait to see some shots


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

yeah it sucks being out. I am getting low myself but i am getting close to the harvest a few more weeks.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice cam giggles!! I'dlove ssomething like that someday. Gen, that's some nice sounding hybrids ya got there. Very interested in that.
> I have a nirvana Aurora Indica I'm about to pop, supposed to be a very heavy Indica and the description says it's great for insomnia. Can't wait to see what she does.


I'v run Aurora it was total couchlock with a healthy dose of secobarbital.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! Im ready to do some real shooting, yea know cover of the high times haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yeah it sucks being out. I am getting low myself but i am getting close to the harvest a few more weeks.


I have a little oil but that is it. I do have some girls starting to swell some but mostly looking at white hairs


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

Now that would be nice to be on the cover of High Times. One day but I dont want to be famous just know as the man who brings the best pain killing meds.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Seems like everyone is out lol. 

Me and the wife might make another road trip, gotta look at some other houses to!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 15, 2014)

Around here i know of 4 who grow outdoors and there stuff took a beating this year. Its good but nothing like what i am putting out. there's is closer to commercial(4-5 out of 10) 7 is the lowest i like to smoke and even then i tire of it real quick.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Shit how you think I feel bro lol. I'm ready to see flower, my supply is dwindling and its not a good thing lol. Gonna have to figure something out until the auto's finish...


Know how it is, trying to at least get to 8 weeks before I dedicate one of the ladies , should get me thru the hot spot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

My outdoor took a beating too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice old man, that's the effects I'm hoping to get as well! Seems like a nice Indica for that. And I'm in the same boat as most of yall, I got a few Oz left and have yet to clone and flower anything, I hope I don't run out, or at least if I do I can go to the dispensary I suppose. It's just so expensive.. Although they do have cheap $90 oz of "mixed nugs" . They probably suck but the price is right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice old man, that's the effects I'm hoping to get as well! Seems like a nice Indica for that. And I'm in the same boat as most of yall, I got a few Oz left and have yet to clone and flower anything, I hope I don't run out, or at least if I do I can go to the dispensary I suppose. It's just so expensive.. Although they do have cheap $90 oz of "mixed nugs" . They probably suck but the price is right


I bet it is better than what i have to get when i run out..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

You'd be surprised Dr d, I'm guessing the mixed nugs are bottom under developed buds, probably bad trim job ect. I would compare the Buds from an avg indoor grower like myself, to be the top shelf buds at a dispensary. Their top shelf flowers isn't usually the Holy grail buds you'd think they are. But occasionally you do find that crazy super frosty danktastic bud, but only because so many different strains from many different growers pass through the dispensaries. But 90% of the Buds are just nice indoor buds grown with love


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Just picked up 22 cubic feet of coir got the nutes. I'm going to do a run of super auto's
> so I can get the gist of coir growing. Then I'll do something good.
> Any suggestion's are always welcome.



Either treat your coco like hydro (many waterings per day) or treat it like soil (let it dry out thoroughly between watering). Giving it a good flush to start will rinse the super fine particles out of the medium. you will lose a small volume but it will be worth it to have a coarser coco coir. 

Don't worry about which nutes.. they all seem to work. Just use whatever you have been using. You might need a bit extra cal/mag though.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Dyna-Gro and dolomite lime
> 
> 
> cof



General Hydroponics Flora Duo - Grow and Bloom. 5-0-6 and 1-5-4. Only need like 10 mL per gallon of water. its about 30 bucks per gallon shipped or 20 at the store. 

Another good one that is cheap is Jack's Classic all purpose and bloombooster.

Both of these nutes have almost zero smell or taste to the buds. Leaving just a natural flavor of the strain

Cal/mag and Ph down as well. with reverse osmosis water if possible


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey Giggles, nice kit. I started with the first digital Rebel and the same lenses. They'll do great to start with. I like all the other goodies they threw in, particularly the grey cards. I'd recommend the next thing you get is a tripod. It really is a must have. Anyway, here's a song for you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yea i will not be getting a


duchieman said:


> Hey Giggles, nice kit. I started with the first digital Rebel and the same lenses. They'll do great to start with. I like all the other goodies they threw in, particularly the grey cards. I'd recommend the next thing you get is a tripod. It really is a must have. Anyway, here's a song for you.


Agreed and duchie has the best brand there is imo same i have Malfoto and i bet i spelled it wrong


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

you use lime instead of cal/mg, it is cal/mg and from Wikipedia

In horticulture, dolomite and dolomitic limestone are added to soils and soilless potting mixes as a pH buffer and as a magnesium source. Home and container gardening are common examples of this use.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Either treat your coco like hydro (many waterings per day) or treat it like soil (let it dry out thoroughly between watering). Giving it a good flush to start will rinse the super fine particles out of the medium. you will lose a small volume but it will be worth it to have a coarser coco coir.
> 
> Don't worry about which nutes.. they all seem to work. Just use whatever you have been using. You might need a bit extra cal/mag though.


I have a crapload of hydrosorb I throw in, makes it more like watering soil.
Thanks, I just want to feel it out, I'll be running some of Doc's stuff in the near future
and I don't want any screwups on my part.
I always use calmag anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> you use lime instead of cal/mg, it is cal/mg and from Wikipedia
> 
> In horticulture, dolomite and dolomitic limestone are added to soils and soilless potting mixes as a pH buffer and as a magnesium source. Home and container gardening are common examples of this use.
> 
> ...


I believe it is calcium and only trace amounts of magnesium. you'd have to mix in some epsom salts too if you wanted the mag


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

more from Wikipedia

*Dolomite* /ˈdɒləmaɪt/ is an anhydrous carbonate mineral composed of calcium magnesium carbonate CaMg(CO3)2. The word dolomite is also used to describe the sedimentary carbonate rock, which is composed predominantly of the mineral dolomite (also known as dolostone


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

Where's @DoobieBrother it's been a while


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

How does everyone feel about organic vs chemical nutes? I know it's a personal preference for growing, but do you organic growers feel the final product of organic is better than chemical or vice versa? Taste, smell, high, ect


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

The plant is taking up the nutes the same....

End nugs taste the same to me..

I use what is best at the time..

Right now it's DWC with compost teas....best of both worlds.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

cleaner, purer taste and smell. You'll find taste that only appear when grown organically.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> How does everyone feel about organic vs chemical nutes? I know it's a personal preference for growing, but do you organic growers feel the final product of organic is better than chemical or vice versa? Taste, smell, high, ect


Yes. All of the above.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I have a crapload of hydrosorb I throw in, makes it more like watering soil.
> Thanks, I just want to feel it out, I'll be running some of Doc's stuff in the near future
> and I don't want any screwups on my part.
> I always use calmag anyway. Thanks again.


Those are the ones to practice on


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree with ya Gen, if the Chem elements weren't the same as organic elements they wouldn't be able to use them I would imagine. Don't get me wrong I love growing organic outdoor for obvious reasons, but in the past when I've grown the same strain Chem and organic, no one could tell the difference, not even me, I even had someone say they thought the Chem. Tasted better. But I will say this, iif you give your plants too many Chem and there is an obvious od of nutes, that will affect the outcome. But after a nice cure I could never tell the difference and no one out of many people I've shared with could. Just curious because I hear many people say organic for flavor ect but maybe I did my organics wrong, I dunno


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

My problem with chem is the salts and metal residue they leave behind.
I use a lot of guano high n, high p and worm castings and can recycle
my soil for a couple grows then it goes out in the yard for the garden.
I just recently started using FF Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom.


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I agree with ya Gen, if the Chem elements weren't the same as organic elements they wouldn't be able to use them I would imagine. Don't get me wrong I love growing organic outdoor for obvious reasons, but in the past when I've grown the same strain Chem and organic, no one could tell the difference, not even me, I even had someone say they thought the Chem. Tasted better. But I will say this, iif you give your plants too many Chem and there is an obvious od of nutes, that will affect the outcome. But after a nice cure I could never tell the difference and no one out of many people I've shared with could. Just curious because I hear many people say organic for flavor ect but maybe I did my organics wrong, I dunno


It's all about a balanced diet..
I for the most part,think it's more about the cure,than anything else..
I got some good organic plants going now
 
This is what's in this mix
1. Crustacean Meal - NPK along with Chitin and Calcium

2. Kelp Meal - Acadian Seaplants Brand

3. Neem Cake - Ahimsa Brand

4. Karanja Cake - Ahimsa Brand

5. Brix Blend Basalt - Rock Dust Local Brand

6. Gypsum Dust - Mined in Colorado - Calcium and Sulfur

7. Glacial Rock Dust - Gaia Green

8. Oyster Shell Flour - Calcium

&

1 Part Brix Blend Basalt - Trace Minerals and High Paramagnetic Energy
1 Part Gypsum - Locally Mined in Colorado - Calcium and Sulfur
1 Part Oyster Flour - Mined from San Francisco Bay - High in Calcium
1 Part Glacial Rock Dust - Gaia Green Glacial Rock Dust - Trace Minerals
(1 Mineral Kit will mix with 1/2 Yard of soil) 1/2 Yard is = 13.5 Cubic Feet
Use at 4 Cups Per Cubic Foot

Nothing but water for them.and maybe a few teas.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

No doubt Oldman, do organics leave behind less salts? Because I thought all nutes were salts as the plant uses them? I could be wrong, maybe it's different salts?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice Gen! That's the type of organic I do when growing outdoor. I make a living ecosystem for the microbes and just add water and molasses to feed them  It's the hardest soil to make, but the easiest to maintain


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Oldman, do organics leave behind less salts? Because I thought all nutes were salts as the plant uses them? I could be wrong, maybe it's different salts?


They are different and organic salts are broken down easily by enzymes.
Metal salts aren't, that's the problem in lakes and rivers in agricultural regions
this is a big problem with the Mississippi delta and out into the gulf.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been mixing Square foot Gardening mix with a local, compost based soil and some perlite to which I've been feeding NaturalGuard Holly and Evergreen food and adding blood meal....and I only feed twice....once at up-canning and once when she goes into bloom.
I have been gifted rabbit compost to which I'm going to add leaf compost, lime, coir and vermiculite. It should be good to go from there.


cof


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Good to know. But would Dolomite lime be beneficial to coco coir? I know that it also neutralizes the pH of the soil. For coco pH of 5.8 is recommended. Would that be a problem?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Taking clones finally so i can flip the led garden soon. Lollipoping them for four heads per plant this time. I have 7 of my pw x og fems in there


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 15, 2014)

i thought the lime didn't have much magnesium because i vaguely remember the garden lime i used was something like 27% calcium and 3% magnesium


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

that was probably hydrated lime.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Hey Giggles, nice kit. I started with the first digital Rebel and the same lenses. They'll do great to start with. I like all the other goodies they threw in, particularly the grey cards. I'd recommend the next thing you get is a tripod. It really is a must have. Anyway, here's a song for you.


Comes with a full size 59" tripod and case. 

Like I said the offer was to good to pass up!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Finished taking clones and butchering some plants. Now i hear that pillow calling my name


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nite doc, have a good one. Dream bout them clones rooting over night


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

mornings, can feel the cold a-coming fast! Good growing conditions, much better in colder season's than summer.
I woke to find my Fireball's and Sweet Stomper's poked their head's through and now under the new 150w blue cfl, other's shouldn't be far behind, i can see the sign's 

Thought i'd throw up the GSCookie's pic from the bud i bought a few week's back, still waiting on a snip but im confident the guy will come through! Its been a while, i'll have to look around, but it would be good to compare it or get some info on what this might be as it obviously came in seed form, not sure on breeder, but from what ive read about and smoking it its deff a good cut. CRAZY frost with a sweet kush, for me very like the Fireball's and the dog DGT had/has.









Arrrrg.... Pic's didn't come up as i wanted but you can see what i meant by CRAZY frost, and flavour to die for!


Well, time to make the lad's brekkie


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> mornings, can feel the cold a-coming fast! Good growing conditions, much better in colder season's than summer.
> I woke to find my Fireball's and Sweet Stomper's poked their head's through and now under the new 150w blue cfl, other's shouldn't be far behind, i can see the sign's
> 
> Thought i'd throw up the GSCookie's pic from the bud i bought a few week's back, still waiting on a snip but im confident the guy will come through! Its been a while, i'll have to look around, but it would be good to compare it or get some info on what this might be as it obviously came in seed form, not sure on breeder, but from what ive read about and smoking it its deff a good cut. CRAZY frost with a sweet kush, for me very like the Fireball's and the dog DGT had/has.
> ...


Nice looking smoke there.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

It was real nice oldman, got to try blow the pic up to full size, its been a while and few changes on here, i'll get there lol, but can't wait to grow it myself!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

good morning all. trying to wake up.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2014)

currently munching on one of these....the shop only makes 1 type of cookie, and yes, they are the muts nuts.......got a stomach bug the noo so hopefully I won't be crapping it out in 2 minutes, lol.

http://vanstapele.com/eng.php


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

DST said:


> currently munching on one of these....the shop only makes 1 type of cookie, and yes, they are the muts nuts.......got a stomach bug the noo so hopefully I won't be crapping it out in 2 minutes, lol.
> 
> http://vanstapele.com/eng.php


That's to bad D hope you feel better.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

chasing hash caps with a bacon latte 
been up since 3am


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

I jsut went thru the flu so i know how you feel @DST . hope you feel better.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> chasing hash caps with a bacon latte
> been up since 3am


I'm still trying to get tired, I can't wait 'till I can smoke again I avg. about 2.5hrs. a day
in cat naps without smoking.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I'm still trying to get tired, I can't wait 'till I can smoke again I avg. about 2.5hrs. a day
> in cat naps without smoking.


hope ya can get some rest Oldman
Hash caps help me with professional napping 
and I wake up waayy relaxed


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have about 20 jars of S.A.D. sitting that I can't touch yet by the time I can my family will
devourer most of it.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey CGG, thanks for posting those shots of the GSC's! My buddy just planted some from Cali Connect and I've already put in for some cuts when they're ready. Looking forward to it now. 

Just found this article. http://www.hightimes.com/read/inside-girl-scout-cookies


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 16, 2014)

Flowering just to get them out the way for dog that should be coming eventhough I haven't gotten a confirmation from BB yet how long does it usually take for them to get a reply to you guys.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2014)

Our man is housebound and sick at the mo, Enwhysea I spoke to him today and all the orders are going out tomorrow.

Well the bug seems to have worked its way through ye olde tum tum. Had a dog bong, went for 40 min kip while the wee man was asleep this afternoon, and woke up with hella munchies had about 3 grains of rice since yesterday so was a full plate of chile and rice with a wad of cheese for me....and the Yin also had the same, although some of his seemed to end up half way across the room! He also has a tendancy to stash food down the side of his high chair,,,whats with that!? then you clean up and he's scrabbling around picking bits of the floor, what sort of beast I am raising


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 16, 2014)

Think it's time to put in a bb order!

Oh and glad your feeling better dst! Must of been that dog bong!!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Hey CGG, thanks for posting those shots of the GSC's! My buddy just planted some from Cali Connect and I've already put in for some cuts when they're ready. Looking forward to it now.
> 
> Just found this article. http://www.hightimes.com/read/inside-girl-scout-cookies


Did you see dudes name was jigga!?!?!

Jigfresh are you part of the cookie family?! Lol


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2014)

Unfortunately the reverse doesn't seem to have worked on the Deep Blue. I think it might have something to do with it being vegged outside, with the light changes I don't think I brought it in early enough. I now have one funky looking Deep Blue growing, the surrogate is going to be finished soon so oretty sure the deals a bummer......boohoo.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 16, 2014)

DST said:


> ...and the Yin also had the same, although some of his seemed to end up half way across the room! He also has a tendancy to stash food down the side of his high chair,,,whats with that!? then you clean up and he's scrabbling around picking bits of the floor, what sort of beast I am raising


We're in the same boat. 25% of the food goes in the mouth, 25% jammed into the high chair, and 50% all over the floor. Then other times he'll place food on the floor before he can eat it like the floor has some magical flavor enhancer built in. Frustrating, but hilarious.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

haha.. LOL at least Im not alone. we have to hose down the chair half the time. Then he gets pissed when I have to clean him up. LOL Ive gotten good at showering him off with me. JUst turned one on the 13th. Cant believe it. Walking mad man the boy is.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

you have to make a fun game when cleaning him up. if he is laughing and having fun he wont care what you are doing to him.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

LOL easier said than done my friend. Love my little guy though.  he is awesome


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2014)

Orb-weaving spider in my backyard. The body is about the size of a dime.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 16, 2014)

spiders are not my favorite critters..LOL pretty but...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

I out lasted my 2 now I'm going on my 4th grandchild due in Jan.
Love the hell out of all of them and now I get to sent them back to mom and dad
when I want.
Life is good.
Nice pic Duchie., "The garden guardian."


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I'm still trying to get tired, I can't wait 'till I can smoke again I avg. about 2.5hrs. a day
> in cat naps without smoking.


I avg. 4-5 with smoke about the same 1-2 with out smoke.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Orb-weaving spider in my backyard. The body is about the size of a dime.
> 
> View attachment 3274708 View attachment 3274709


I've always wondered what those are called. We get those, banana, and writing spiders here. Along with black and brown widows. Those are some bitches right there!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

My mom got bit by a banana spider and had a scar from it.
DST get better sir


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Did anyone notice the crucifix on the spiders back?
That is an excellent photo Duchie.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Orb-weaving spider in my backyard. The body is about the size of a dime.
> 
> View attachment 3274708 View attachment 3274709


that is one cool ass spider. I love it. spiders are friends to us. They kill flying bugs. Wow one sexy fucking spider i love it. 
As for training the kids yeah allot of work. I showed a few friends a trick i picked up along the way from parents. oh shit Bob Seager is playing now on tv.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Did anyone notice the crucifix on the spiders back?
> That is an excellent photo Duchie.


dude i seen a face on its back. let me look again.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

I got hit by a weird ass spider in the corner of my eye when i was sleeping. I cut it open that mornign and it had 100's of eggs. fucking i know i was drunk/high passed out. it was the worst. no scars that i can see.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I got hit by a weird ass spider in the corner of my eye when i was sleeping. I cut it open that mornign and it had 100's of eggs. fucking i know i was drunk/high passed out. it was the worst. no scars that i can see.


That is fucting CREEPY


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

you have no understanding of how I felt and how it pissed me off. so gross. I did go to the doctor who sucked the rest of them out. he never seen it before. Life is cool and wierd. oh my leg is feeling so good now. not 100% but 85% for sure. I go back to work tomorrow. cant wait.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Had a Bot fly larva in my back once THAT SUCKS! have a 1/2" long larva eating you
so it can grow up, got that sucker gone quick!

Good for you D. glad your leg is getting better


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you have no understanding of how I felt and how it pissed me off. so gross. *I did go to the doctor who sucked the rest of them out*. he never seen it before. Life is cool and wierd. oh my leg is feeling so good now. not 100% but 85% for sure. I go back to work tomorrow. cant wait.


fuckin creepy-er


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

hey shit happens. cant run from it just deal with it. i have so many trees around me not even funny. We got bugs/spiders/frogs you name it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Haha. I think we have the most shit that can kill you in the country


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

I will have to look the pic up but we have a big ass green anaconda that keep popping up in facebook pics.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doc lives in the little amazon.
I'd live almost anywhere but the bayou country down south.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

wow that is a big snake. i would have to hide my dog.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

okay he wins, hands down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice pic duchie! And holy shit dcobeen, that's insane, it gave me goosebumps reading that story , whoa!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yea i love the swamp! Could be a great place to live but it is not the way things are here. Shit is backwards in LA hell no lie you are gulty till proven innocent, because of the Napoleonic law here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

DCobeen post: 10975626 said:


> wow that is a big snake. i would have to hide my dog.


I used to be a nurseryman and the neighbors dog was eaten by a gator


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay gf took a shitty picture. but this is 3 with carolina reaper eating. only 2 of us ate it, the other chickened out(pussy). this is one hot mother fucker. omg hello. WOW tears, no tears when they start the hot pepper stops the tears with pure fucking heat. Yep its super hot. Duck your wife has her work cut out for her with these.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very cool dc


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice looking garden there Doc. 

I don't mind these spiders hanging around my property catching nasty flies and such. It when I used to work broadband cable and had to stick my hands into the ground pedestals, where nasty things crawled including Black Widows. Customer Service Enclosures, on the sides of houses, are great places for wasps to set up shop. A lot of times you don't even know until you pop them open. Fun times!

My girl is 19. That stuff was a long time ago, but not. Crazy how time works.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

I hear you Duchie, my youngest is 33 and my oldest is 40. Time fly's too fast
my grandson turns 20 this coming spring.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2014)

It does. That's why I've fought so hard to get out of the normal grind that most of us do and do something I love to do. Even if I have to live leaner to do it. One of the biggest things I criticize about society these days is how we wish away 5 days a week to hurry up and get to the other 2. I'd prefer a life where a Monday is just as great as a Saturday. I'm pretty much there. 

I do not see grandkids in the foreseeable future, but one never knows, after all, she came along when I was 29, totally unexpected.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

duchieman said:


> It does. That's why I've fought so hard to get out of the normal grind that most of us do and do something I love to do. Even if I have to live leaner to do it. One of the biggest things I criticize about society these days is how we wish away 5 days a week to hurry up and get to the other 2. I'd prefer a life where a Monday is just as great as a Saturday. I'm pretty much there.
> 
> I do not see grandkids in the foreseeable future, but one never knows, after all, she came along when I was 29, totally unexpected.


I want to get to that same place D. Oneday maybe


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2014)

It's definitely no retirement lifestyle, not that I ever want to "retire" anyway, but even though I'm cash broke and struggling, it's still less stressful then when I was working at making other people rich and successful. I'm just getting out of the gate with my own business now so it'll take time, but I know it will happen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cool i am getting mine going now. That remindes me i need to get a couple people on here my new number. 
Cof what is the flower time on the exstrema, lerry, 2010 dog and uber kush? I was able to keep the uber kush. I thought i was going to dump it but i got the mites killed and plan to keep them gone.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2014)

8 to 9 weeks...and I am thinking about eliminating the uber because of mites.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

It is a magnet for those little basturds. I have to look then i may need to give the exstrema some N it is yellowing some.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 16, 2014)

Snake?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 16, 2014)

I got most of the house packed up, gosh I hate moving. The place I'm moving to doesn't have a refrigerator so I've been Craigslisting like a mad man trying to find one for a decent price and I got this bad boy for $250! Super stoked, so tomorrow and Saturday I'll be moving and hopefully Saturday the internet will be hooked up at the new pad and iI'll upload some pics of the new grow room. My plants will be so happy to have lights lol
This meme made me think of aall of the convo I'm the 600 today lol. Maybe someday I'll have a kid though  Hope everyone has a good night and I'll catch back up with yall Saturday or Sunday


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2014)

You can use Ladybugs John's Recipe....might as well add some phosphorus while you're feeding her.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheers Alpha good luck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is the one that keeps showing up in my parrish


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the one that keeps showing up in my parrish
> View attachment 3274846


That does look like a Anaconda damn! keep your distance.
That is one tough critter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> That does look like a Anaconda damn! keep your distance.
> That is one tough critter.


Yes sir and a big one too. I will have to dig it up but my wife has a pic of a peyton that ate a gator and burst.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not the pic but


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 16, 2014)

I got my bb order today. 

I also took clones with success. These are my 2 favorite dogs and bp, I'm setting a good friend up with them, this way I can start with all new but still get my favorite back if needed and help a good friend out at the same time.

And I'm trying an old school clone tech for a sour cherry clone. This is on day 7.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 16, 2014)

Ah, those wonderful little envelopes.

I write the breed names right on them.

Gotta admit though that the small hole punched
into the top of the little zip-lock makes rolling one
or two beans out more fun.

:0)

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes sir and a big one too. I will have to dig it up but my wife has a pic of a peyton that ate a gator and burst.


I've seen that pic that was in Fl. I think. Man I'd be tempted to shoot that big boy, I don't like
wanton killing but I could make an exception for that one. They don't belong here and there
are too many pythons, boa's, and all kinds of dangerous tropicals. Hell we have enough of our own.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

friend of mine had a 15' Burmese Python " Sneaker" we used to take it everywhere, 
I never trusted it when alone with it, fucker was sooooo strong..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2014)

Good to see the 600 hopping like mad!
Was away, busy with school & what not, and went away for a couple of days to come back to half my plants knocked over by the wind that picked up after getting home in the morning.
No damage, just mild panic bordering on hysteria upon seeing half of them splayed out like they'd been scatter-gunned in a couple of random drive-by's...

So I moved the tipsy ones to the leeward side of the fence to protect them from further vertical imteruptions:




and I left the more solid ones in place while building their new condo:



So I am finally getting the greenhouse done.
The weather has been cooler & intermittent showers, some wind, some sun.
But it's past time for this...



Will be adding wall studs centered on 3 of the sides, and 2 wall studs on one side to make an entryway (the side with the bird bath in front of it).
And gusseting on all wall studs, top & bottom.
All wall studs are just 2x4 studs ripped in half.
After stapling the plastic sheeting I'll be adding eye hooks to the upper 4 corners that rope will be tied to and anchored to the ground via large spikes.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> friend of mine had a 15' Burmese Python " Sneaker" we used to take it everywhere,
> I never trusted it when alone with it, fucker was sooooo strong..


I use to work with a guy we called reptile. He had a bunch of big snakes,
no thanks "a place for everything and everything in it's place"


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Good to see the 600 hopping like mad!
> Was away, busy with school & what not, and went away for a couple of days to come back to half my plants knocked over by the wind that picked up after getting home in the morning.
> No damage, just mild panic bordering on hysteria up seeing have of them splayed out like they'd been scatter-gunned in a a couple of random drive-by's...
> 
> ...


Hey Doob thought you were MIA, 'bout to send a search party out!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2014)

Been loving the new motorcycle, too!

I got it up to 120mph (193kph), and was only at 11,000 rpm on the tach with a redline of 13,000 rpm.
The next thing I'm doing to it is going from a 44t rear sprocket to a 40t rear sprocket, and a nice DIDO 520 o-ring chain to replace the OEM chain.
The smaller rear sprocket will tame it's unruly low-end torque (for this old two-wheeled gangster who's still getting my shit together on two wheels after 20 years away) & reduce it's need for early shifting out of 1st gear that it's stuck with while in-town, and it will lower the engine's rpm on the highways, increase mid-range tractability, and it will also increase top speed by 3% to 5%.
And lastly, it will re-calibrate the speedo so that it is actually accurate.
Win, win, win.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2014)

Sneaker @ Mtn High ski area in the early 90's


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Been loving the new motorcycle, too!
> 
> I got it up to 120mph (193kph), and was only at 11,000 rpm on the tach with a redline on 13,000 rpm.
> The next thing I'm doing to it is going from a 44t rear sprocket to a 40t rear sprocket, and a nice DIDO 520 o-ring chain to replace the OEM chain.
> ...


Sounds like your getting that bike figured out. They never come out of the factory with anything right.
I always liked Kawai though they are mech. sound bikes. 
Glad your plants are OK and you had a couple good days.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 16, 2014)

Was worried to let the girls be, but they weathered things just fine.
They always seem so fragile & vulnerable when growing indoors, but outdoors is a who 'nother ball of wax!
It's almost as if they were MEANT to be grown outdoors!!!
Imagine that...


The buds are still packing on weight, and this greenhouse will let me finish them all the way to the end with no worries.
Fingers are still crossed, and won't uncross them until harvest time!

Will be SO nice not to have to spend money on dispensary weed for a LONG time...

If ever again...

Unless I feel like it!


Like tonight I'm toking on Sour Diesel (outdoor grown), some Super Skunk, and some Orange Cream Soda from the dispensary down the road.
Feeling like it's a Big Lebowski kind of night, as the wife is away visiting a friend who's leaving the country forever in a few days.
So it's just me, the cat, some home made snow cones (20-oz glasses with shaved ice & various syrups: grape, cherry, blueberry, rootbeer) some decent weed, and The Dude!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Was worried to let the girls be, but they weathered things just fine.
> They always seem so fragile & vulnerable when growing indoors, but outdoors is a who 'nother ball of wax!
> It's almost as if they were MEANT to be grown outdoors!!!
> Imagine that...
> ...


Sounds like a good night, don't spill the bong!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Done working and damn good to hear from sir Doobie with his back yard forest. Got to get up early so be good guys


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2014)

Figgy said:


> We're in the same boat. 25% of the food goes in the mouth, 25% jammed into the high chair, and 50% all over the floor. Then other times he'll place food on the floor before he can eat it like the floor has some magical flavor enhancer built in. Frustrating, but hilarious.


haha, the floor enhancer flavour!!!! now I understand.

@SomeGuy, we are hitting 1st birthday next week. He's up on his toes and walking around with a cart, but will stand there and not move if you let him go. We have a reunion tomorrow with our anti natal group so I imagine all the parents will be willing their little ones to walk, haha. Parents are hilarious like that. So proud of our little creations I was walking at 9 months and in a swimming pool with armbands by myself at that age as well, my Mum put it down to me never wearing nappies because of where we lived (if you think Dr lives in the Bayou/Amazon of the US, we actually lived in the Jungle of Borneo/Brunei when I was a baby).

Stomach is feeling a little better today thank god, a tad tender but hey, nothing worse than a hangover

Got to start trimming the dog harvest down from the branches today - been doing a slow dry. 

Have a great Friday folks.

Slainte Mhath
DST


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

Well me and the wife just got some amazing news, we're expecting! Guess the old twig n giggle berries are still working.

Oh and we put an offer in on a house!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

I thought KROQ was the Rock of the '80s!

Slow down Doobie!

Happy one year to all of the RIU babies!

Congrats Gigs!

What did your parents do D that had them living in Borneo?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

The fire balls that's been along a week 
 

And the cuts I took from her


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2014)

My old man was in the Navy and spoke a bit of Malay, so we ended up there. He was doing a stint working for the Sultan of Brunei. The Sultan had just commissioned some new ships for his small navy, and the old man was training them, or doing something....fuk knows the exact details, I was too busy waddling around crapping all over the place, lol. We came back to Scotland and where actually about to head back down to the Far East when my folks decided they hated each other and split up! Not surprisng when one is a raging righty, and the other is a raging lefty, my memories of the dinner table were of big arguments constantly.

Awesome news Giggles!!! Good luck to Mrs Giggles for the next 40 weeks, and also good luck with the house bid (med state I assume?)


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well me and the wife just got some amazing news, we're expecting! Guess the old twig n giggle berries are still working.
> 
> Oh and we put an offer in on a house!


Congratulations Giggles
Best of ALL vibes to you and yours.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

DST said:


> My old man was in the Navy and spoke a bit of Malay, so we ended up there. He was doing a stint working for the Sultan of Brunei. The Sultan had just commissioned some new ships for his small navy, and the old man was training them, or doing something....fuk knows the exact details, I was too busy waddling around crapping all over the place, lol. We came back to Scotland and where actually about to head back down to the Far East when my folks decided they hated each other and split up! Not surprisng when one is a raging righty, and the other is a raging lefty, my memories of the dinner table were of big arguments constantly.
> 
> Awesome news Giggles!!! Good luck to Mrs Giggles for the next 40 weeks, and also good luck with the house bid (med state I assume?)


DST, where about in Scotland? High or Low.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

@DST, are there any special 1 year birthday traditions in your culture. I remember my ex's family would give the baby it's own whole cake all at once to destroy.The grocery store even gives you the whole cake for free. I don't remember nothing like this in FL. You talk about a mess. My nephews grandparents are straight from Poland. They had 3 set items you place in front of the kid and whatever they grab was to give you an idea of what they will be when they grow up. I just find these interesting.

@jigfresh, same question to you and out west.

The gator and snakes takes me back to my days spent in the everglades camping and what ever.

@giggles26 congrats on both, good luck on the house. I hit you back on your email.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats Giggles that is great news!


Here is an update on the 4x4 tent. Mid-flowering
Sweet Cheese seemingly 'cheesy' - middle right on top of a 5 gallon bucket
ECSDH straight 'lemonade' - back left
ECSDH 'honey graham crackers' -front right.
ECSDH 'marshmallow' front left
Cheese Surprise 'fruit loops' back right making some small og-like nuggets. next time i'll top the crap out of her for like 12+ colas


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Congrats Giggles that is great news!
> 
> 
> Here is an update on the 4x4 tent. Mid-flowering
> ...


Healthy looking girls there.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

DST is from Edinburgh Ed-en-bow-ruh (in a u.s accent)

people from the highlands don't know what a computer even is, let alone typle legibly 

congratulations giggles, your luck seems to be turning round hey? made up for you both


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> DST is from Edinburgh Ed-en-bow-ruh (in a u.s accent)
> 
> people from the highlands don't know what a computer even is, let alone typle legibly
> 
> congratulations giggles, your luck seems to be turning round hey? made up for you both


My family is from Blair Atholl.
And I'm computer retarded!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

The eastern sky is a beautiful shade of salmon pink and yellow looks like
it's going to be a nice day. I think I'll make some coffee and then some omelette's
The Mrs's will wake for that..


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> My family is from Blair Atholl.
> And I'm computer retarded!



whiskey country, that would explain a lot hehe

a really nice part of the BRITISH isles there


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> whiskey country, that would explain a lot hehe
> 
> a really nice part of the BRITISH isles there


Amen, my family has a long history in Blair Athol and yes all of us
but my brother love the single malts (it's in the blood) but my brother he drinks
American whiskey.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

Some day before I die I would love to go back to Scotland, my oldest is 
planning on going to Edinburgh for at least 2 years.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

congratulations Giggles !!


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratz Giggles!

Ey guys do you get virus attempt attacks from this website? Fucking annoying! Everytime i go to a new page it pops up with a box saying my computer is in danger then proceeds to another website where avg steps in and tells me it stopped two virus attacks. Then i can click back and read the page. But next page is same shit all over again 
And i just came home from the doctor. Now i have written i wont be able to do walking or standing jobs or operate things with my left foot. Good luck finding a job kiddo!
Im gonna make ice water hash today! 3 grocery bags of trimmings should give a fine lump 
Good day and weekend!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Congratz Giggles!
> 
> Ey guys do you get virus attempt attacks from this website? Fucking annoying! Everytime i go to a new page it pops up with a box saying my computer is in danger then proceeds to another website where avg steps in and tells me it stopped two virus attacks. Then i can click back and read the page. But next page is same shit all over again
> And i just came home from the doctor. Now i have written i wont be able to do walking or standing jobs or operate things with my left foot. Good luck finding a job kiddo!
> ...


Not here but I have McAfee.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

i read somewhere that the whiskey being produced in the u.s is now better than the stuff coming out of scotland, but then it was an american who wrote it lol. something to do with the scots being too tight to make virgin barrels and using sulphur to clean the old ones out. i don't know much of whiskey but enough to know he was most likely talking shite.

i was in a bar in london where they had scotch whisky for 12k a bottle, that is beyond rediculous, can't see wild turkey ever being able to compete there lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> i read somewhere that the whiskey being produced in the u.s is now better than the stuff coming out of scotland, but then it was an american who wrote it lol. something to do with the scots being too tight to make virgin barrels and using sulphur to clean the old ones out. i don't know much of whiskey but enough to know he was most likely talking shite.
> 
> i was in a bar in london where they had scotch whisky for 12k a bottle, that is beyond rediculous, can't see wild turkey ever being able to compete there lol


Two different worlds. It was the Scots who brought whiskey making to America.
And yea some rare single malts are extremely expensive, but then again so are
some sour grape juices from France.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

it seems that you can pay x amount for anything these days, if there are people willing to pay it there are people willing to make it, supply and demand and all that. anybody want any magic beans? 4k each or a ten pack for 10k, BARGAIN!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2014)

Doggies Nuts seeds are like that. 10 for $500 or something. I remember the big guy, forgot his name, kevin or something spent like $5,000 on seeds for a run. 

@jimmer... to be honest, I don't know of any traditions for little ones. The cake smash thing is something I've heard about, but that's from my wife being in mothers groups... and that seems to be the only tradition that anyone does. As for any kind of tradition, we aren't big on them in my fam. I'm from a family that didn't think family was very important, I only know one of my cousins, and she lives in Denmark. Being that we don't know family, there are no traditions of any sort. Nothing passed down, no mention of how things used to be. Just today. It's as if the past didn't exist. Really fucking weird to me. I enjoy tradition, family, friends, community. Nothing like most of my fam. Most of the fam also isn't into music much. Really glad I'm the black sheep of the family with that stuff.

The family is pretty consistently pot heads though.... so that's cool, haha.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

weird thing isnt jig?, family that is. don't speak to anybody at all in my dads side but very close to my mums side. i don't know where i stand really, i have close friends who i would consider more family than my actual family, at least you can choose your friends lol.

you have your own family now so time to make your own traditions, do something the same two years in a row and bang, there you have a tradition


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2014)

And I wanted to share something with you guys, as I thought you'd be the only group who would appreciate it. A couple weeks ago I spent 5 days at my parents house with my little girl. Wife was away on work. My parents recently made the gut wrenching decision of cutting down the tree in the front yard. They still live in the house I grew up in, and we had a big ass lovely climbing tree in the front. I'm embarrassed to say I don't know what kind of tree it is. The tree was one of my best friends growing up, was always up in it, with friends too. We carved on it's trunk and just spent hours in the thing. Sad now that it's about to be down. They were planning on hiring a tree company to take it out. I said I'd like to do it. They said, "Don't worry about it".

So I took it upon myself to start cutting her down while my parents were away and my baby took a nap. I did such a good job in that hour that they let me keep cutting her down the next day. All in all I spent maybe 5 or 6 hours cutting big branches down and then chopping them down to size to be thrown out. It was a very beautiful time. I was back up climbing all around the tree I've loved for my whole life. I was selectively choosing where to cut, as I was doing it more for the enjoyment that the efficiency/ effectiveness. Me and the tree bonded a lot. My daughter got to see me up in it. I held her up a bit, but it's all a little dangerous for a 14 month old.

It all reminded me of working with our plants. Plants are cool things to play with. It's nice we've all discovered that.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> weird thing isnt jig?, family that is. don't speak to anybody at all in my dads side but very close to my mums side. i don't know where i stand really, i have close friends who i would consider more family than my actual family, at least you can choose your friends lol.
> 
> you have your own family now so time to make your own traditions, do something the same two years in a row and bang, there you have a tradition


I've been thinking about this. I reckon it would be fun to make up all sorts of odd traditions. Like going out and hugging a tree the first of every month, haha. Wild stuff like that.

And on the family tip. There is a pocket of my family that is pure family. My dads', moms' relatives all still live in the same part of N.E. Louisiana. I'm sure some cousins are married to one another. They're all baptist, but different kinds of baptist. They have a big family reunion once a year. I've been once 15 years ago. My dad has been a handful of times. To be honest... I don't really like all the pressure. Kinda like how we do it out here in the west. Do your own thing, make friends you love and treat them as family. No need to share lineage.

And I said I'd take a picture of her sweeping for you (not that you asked) but here she is double fisted.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaand a final update on everything (for those interested). I sold my Les Paul. Bought a new (to me) amp at a pawn shop who didn't know what they had. Got a killer deal on a little 15w vox head and cab. The vox Night train... looks like a toaster.

I'm pretty much out of weed, so I'll be picking up some soon.  I plan on starting a grow soon to remedy the situation.

And my wife had surgery yesterday, goes back today to have the packing removed (who knew they packed bits of your body full of gauze) today. Will be nice when she's not in agonizing pain. My mom is up for a couple days to help with everything. Wife's mom is on the way and will be here for 3 weeks.

Lastly supchaka is good... just been really busy with work. Thought I would pass along a hello for him (not that he said hello... but I assume he would have haha).


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

adorable, so different to the last pics i had seen of her. by the way she missed a spot hahaha

what op did your wife have? hope she is ok, you'll be nurse jig no doubt getting her better.

and if you wanna go hug a tree, hug a tree, we wouldn't be here without them! lol


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 17, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I got most of the house packed up, gosh I hate moving.  The place I'm moving to doesn't have a refrigerator so I've been Craigslisting like a mad man trying to find one for a decent price and I got this bad boy for $250! Super stoked, so tomorrow and Saturday I'll be moving and hopefully Saturday the internet will be hooked up at the new pad and iI'll upload some pics of the new grow room. My plants will be so happy to have lights lol
> This meme made me think of aall of the convo I'm the 600 today lol. Maybe someday I'll have a kid though  Hope everyone has a good night and I'll catch back up with yall Saturday or Sunday


Good luck


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2014)

So wife grew an abscess down in the lower regions of her gut. Apparently abscesses can grow to the point they start forcing their way through fatty tissue to make a sort of network of abcesses called a fistula. She had that abscess/ fistula drained and flushed. Now it's packed with gauze to be removed soon. Good times.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

sounds like it may sting a bit!, oh well she is in good hands, i'm sure she'll make a full and speedy recovery.

take it easy folks, i'm out for the night. don't get lost or crushed as my father said


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2014)

My parents both came from large families. Twelve siblings on one side, nine on the other. They were all left behind when my father, pregnant mother and two sisters fled Europe when the Russians invaded Hungary in 56. My third sister was born in a refugee camp in Ireland and my younger brother and I were born almost a decade later here in North America. The seven of us where all we had for family here. There were other families that my parents were close friends with that we considered cousins but that was it. All three sisters where married or moved on before I finished public school, so then it was just me and my brother. My parents struggled the whole time they were here and my father was somewhat bitter and quite a drinker. It didn't make for fun, celebratory times. Ended up having to live in government housing until I moved out at 17. Both my parents and oldest sister have passed now. My brother became a Jehovah's Witness and we just can't talk with each other anymore. My one sister lives down the highway and we speak. My other sister and I are separated by a paranoid border that neither of us can cross. 

So it's me, my wife and my daughter, who's close to moving on herself. I admire, and sometimes envy large, close families. Other times I don't. While family is a big thing for me, tradition is not, especially when it's a mass tradition, like eating turkey at thanksgiving, as if it's the only kind of feast to have. To me that's following the Jones's. Now, individual family traditions are something else where it's more personal and meaningful. Those kind of traditions I can dig. I just love what I have and don't worry about everyone else. 

Loved your story Jig. I could imagine the things you might have thought when you were doing that. Creating a memory from memories. That's deep.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2014)

The only "Tradition" I like is a song in Fiddler on the Roof.
And I don't even much care for that one.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2014)

I was gonna find that vid and put it in my post, but decided not. But, there's a great debate about circumcision going on in a facebook group that I think it would fit.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2014)

@jimmer, no traditions that I can think of, as a youngster I seemed to spend most of my birthdays stuck in traffic jams in France and Spain for some reason. Our family would drive from Scotland to Spain every year for a holiday after our return from the Far East, lmfao, Mum/Dad. Unlce, Gran, Me and Sister all in a car, roofrack, crap stuffed into the car up to our eyeballs. I am surprised anyone could see out the windows! Actually, now that I think about it, maybe that's why the folks split up, haha. Oh, and the Polish thing our friend just told us about the other day, I think it's like a Pen, a glass of vodka, and a bit of bread or something....then that is supposed to describe what you'll be like as you grow up!

@jig, nice tree story mate. What did you do with all the wood? Maybe you should have built something out of her? Or kept a piece for the Dr. to make something for you?

@oldman, as ghb said, I am a Central Belter really (as are the majority of Scots). Our Clan "The McPhersons" come from the Spey Valley mainly. My Uncles Uni friend worked for the Scottish office in their birth and registry office in Edinburgh and he looked out our family tree going way back. Was nice to see the family where mainly fisherman and crofters (I could imagine myself a crofter for sure)

@ghb, regarding whisky, in some cases Scottish whisky is matured in Sour Mash casks or old Bourbon, or many other types of cask (sherry, etc). I think if you wanted to learn a skill and make a lot of cash just now, get into making Whisky barrels (coopers I think they are called). There are some new companies that cannot keep up with the demand. There's a real shortage in the world. And I remember being in a bar in Glasgow and they were asking 5k for a bottle, £500 a dram or something (50 year old Malt), but you had to buy the whole bottle due to the fact that once it's opened, it does evaporate slowly. Oldest Malt I have is a 1972 bottled Benromach from Glenlivet...not much left of it though


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2014)

don't think I'll break any gpw records with this dog lot.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 17, 2014)

@jigfresh Sorry about the wife. I hope she heals up quickly. Totally sucks. I like your tree and family story. I am super disconnected from my extended family. My dad was always a loner I think. I do have quite a few friends that are like family come to think of it. We do have some family traditions though. We even used to go to a family reunion on my moms side a long time ago. Seems like it all petered out as the kids all got older. I haven't talked to any of my cousins in over as decade. I talk to my brother maybe once a week... I have the hardest time reaching out and calling etc...  I am trying to work on that...Lol

@DST Still looks good there! The dog I have under the leds is short and stout and rock hard nuggies. I cant wait to get the fireballs from bob. I would like it to join my next run.  Killer gear.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the wood at home here with me at the cabin. Was going to burn it as fire wood. Complete the circle or something.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 17, 2014)

@jigfresh ...you said wood...


LED update. its almost 600w of led...LOL! this is six weeks but its probably a week behind normal. packing it on now though.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello guys, @jigfresh best vibes to the wife hope she's feeling better.
My dad had 9 brothers and sisters and I only met 2 and my uncle only 2 times my aunt we
saw every summer. It has long been said we are no clan family. Mom was an only child with
no others in her generation.Just my brother and me, he was in the Army moving all over so
I spent my young adult life with just my wife and kids. As I have said before this is the first
time I entered any discourse with anyone about our "hobby".
In the past few months I feel more at home in the 600 than anywhere I've been in my life.
And I thank each and everyone of you for that.
I'll raise my glass to the 6'ers and wish them all health and harvest.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

nice in that space somguy


----------



## Figgy (Oct 17, 2014)

SomeGuy, that is a dope tent shot! Can't wait to see those close to harvest.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 17, 2014)

Landlord is selling my building, I just had 10 strangers tour my place,
build inspt & realtors/prospective buyers
tents in full view in dining room & bedroom, & I just chopped a couple of days ago so 
it reeks more than normal, I also had 2 males in window in plain view that I forgot to put away.
My current landlord is cool, last time she was here, she asked for a sack.
hope the new owners get it........


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!! This is going to be a long 9 months lol. Hope to hear something back on the house within the month. God I hate how long it takes to find a new house.

On a positive note the auto's have officially started flowering today!


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2014)

That's hilarious Bob. I love it.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 17, 2014)

Well fam i think i messed up.i had a male in my mom tent which are in veg and he dropped pollination in the tent.so my question is am i safe if the moms in veg?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2014)

yes...but take her out and wash her with water....and clean the tent well.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks guys!!!! This is going to be a long 9 months lol. Hope to hear something back on the house within the month. God I hate how long it takes to find a new house.
> 
> On a positive note the auto's have officially started flowering today!


You only think it's going to be long, don't blink she'll be going into labor.
Fingers and toes crossed for ya. Good vibes coming at you and Lady Giggles from both of us.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 17, 2014)

Damn i can barely keep my eyes open.. Was out washing trim today. Best run evah.. holy crap i think there is about 100g of ice water hash. We just call it ice. But awesome as hell 4 runs on two rounds of trim. I got almost half the return on the 4. wash and some of the 190µ "2. workbag" and some 20µ. Its still "wet" but not so much. Made a bong mix and it kicked me right in the smiley face  Good stuff. Now i cant fight it no more. Goodnight! Have a great weekend!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guy's. I'm not very close to my family but it's me and not them. Other than my mom, my whole family is very materialistic and money hungry. My gf hasn't talked to none of her family since the house fire.

Jig, hope the wife is all right. And I'll hug a tree on the first with you, I wait for my girl every day under a big weeping willow tree at school. I find this the most relaxing place to just sit and chill. My Gf's been concern since the house fire about the big silver maple that shields our house from view from the road. All summer long her and the dogs chill under it. I had to explain to her that we were seeing first hand why there are special rings that form in the log from years where they experienced a forest fire. Sorry to babble but....I am a hippy and trees do that to me.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

DST said:


> don't think I'll break any gpw records with this dog lot.
> View attachment 3275152


well i'll be over next week to ensure the quality is all there, looks can be deceiving you see


----------



## Figgy (Oct 17, 2014)

Just plucked off some balls, and found I had missed one that popped...looks like the left side of the tent got dusted . I guess it's now just a wait to see how bad the damage is. 

Hope everyone else's night going well. I'm off to dab myself into a sloppy drool.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just a lil project I worked on today. All free wood so I can't complain!

Oh hey @jimmer6577 I emailed yea back and jig hope your wife is well!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2014)

Heh, part two of Afroman's "Because I Got High"...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

I was going to wait till tomorrow to chop my outdoor skunk. I just went to the porch for a cig. and it'd fucking snowing and sleeting out. hmmm..............


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks for the replies guy's. I'm not very close to my family but it's me and not them. Other than my mom, my whole family is very materialistic and money hungry. My gf hasn't talked to none of her family since the house fire.
> 
> Jig, hope the wife is all right. And I'll hug a tree on the first with you, I wait for my girl every day under a big weeping willow tree at school. I find this the most relaxing place to just sit and chill. My Gf's been concern since the house fire about the big silver maple that shields our house from view from the road. All summer long her and the dogs chill under it. I had to explain to her that we were seeing first hand why there are special rings that form in the log from years where they experienced a forest fire. Sorry to babble but....I am a hippy and trees do that to me.


I'm with you jimmer, trees have more personality than most people. There is nothing more relaxing
than chilling under a big old tree. We climb them, build with them, get educated by the books printed on
them, get medicine from them, they cool our cities, and keep us warm by the fire and how many people
stop and thank the tree.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I was going to wait till tomorrow to chop my outdoor skunk. I just went to the porch for a cig. and it'd fucking snowing and sleeting out. hmmm..............


Now we need a don't like button.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2014)

First off... Jig my friend, I hope your lady is well and she gets feeling better soon. Hate seeing my wife in pain and I can't really help as much as I'd like.

Giggles..congrats on your news. It's great to hear another member growing a family. How many babies announcements do you guys think we've had over the years? Quite a few I think.

I love trees too. I particularly like photographing them in fall as I think they have more character when they're stripped down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I was going to wait till tomorrow to chop my outdoor skunk. I just went to the porch for a cig. and it'd fucking snowing and sleeting out. hmmm..............


I was gonna chop my skunk tomorrow, so I got high...
Then I went to the porch for a cig, because I got high....
Now it's fucking snowin' & sleetin' outside, and I know why: because I got high, because I got high, because I got high!
la-dee-da-da-da-da...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I was gonna chop my skunk tomorrow, so I got high...
> Then I went to the porch for cig, because I got high....
> Now it's fucking snowin' & sleetin' out, and I know why: because I got high, because I got high, because I got high!
> la-dee-da-da-da-da...


Now that was funny.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm just hoping I can finish my girls before the killing frost hits.
It's still okay during the night, but the temps are chilly.

But not "snow & sleet" chilly!
That sucks!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Now that was funny.


too funny


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

duchieman said:


> First off... Jig my friend, I hope your lady is well and she gets feeling better soon. Hate seeing my wife in pain and I can't really help as much as I'd like.
> 
> Giggles..congrats on your news. It's great to hear another member growing a family. How many babies announcements do you guys think we've had over the years? Quite a few I think.
> 
> ...


The road is calling us home.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm just hoping I can finishing my girls before the killing frost hits.
> It's still okay during the night, but the temps are chilly.
> 
> But not "snow & sleet" chilly!
> That sucks!


That's upstate NY.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm just hoping I can finishing my girls before the killing frost hits.
> It's still okay during the night, but the temps are chilly.
> 
> But not "snow & sleet" chilly!
> That sucks!


I've been in the 30's at night on the hill for 2 weeks. This is a messed up time of the year for regular temps on top of the highest hill in the middle of 2 big lakes. It creates it's own climate, that is why this area is famous for ice wines.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2014)

I guess I should post something Cannabis related. 

Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper. Looks like I got two pheno's here. They're also looking like they need to be potted up so I'll have to get on that.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

duchieman said:


> First off... Jig my friend, I hope your lady is well and she gets feeling better soon. Hate seeing my wife in pain and I can't really help as much as I'd like.
> 
> Giggles..congrats on your news. It's great to hear another member growing a family. How many babies announcements do you guys think we've had over the years? Quite a few I think.
> 
> ...


Awesome picture. We did black n white pictograms in class this week. We are doing them again next week.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 17, 2014)

duchieman said:


> First off... Jig my friend, I hope your lady is well and she gets feeling better soon. Hate seeing my wife in pain and I can't really help as much as I'd like.
> 
> Giggles..congrats on your news. It's great to hear another member growing a family. How many babies announcements do you guys think we've had over the years? Quite a few I think.
> 
> ...


(_*photo by: duchieman_)







Your image always makes me think of this..


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2014)

I have an instructor/friend who does old 1850's photography on glass quarter plates. All the toxic chemicals and everything. Not 1850's style shit. It's the real deal and it's awesome. I'm planning on popping by his studio soon to sit for him and I can't wait.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

Man I can't wait until my camera shows up!!! It's not coming fast enough!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2014)

Gotta love those original raw recordings.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

That video was bad ass duchie!!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That video was bad ass duchie!!!


A lot of photographers back then died from the toxins they dealt with.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

duchieman said:


> A lot of photographers back then died from the toxins they dealt with.


Yea it's shitty but I'd love to know how to do that! I've always loved photography!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hash puck anyone...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

My prof. was telling me that. I showed her some of your work from your link and she loved it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hash puck anyone...
> 
> View attachment 3275679


hell yea....but dog oil will have to do for me. Just kidding, I'd check any fairy shit good for gooey messes. I just like reading that.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> hell yea....but dog oil will have to do for me. Just kidding, I'd check any fairy shit good for gooey messes. I just like reading that.


I love gooey messes! I have to say I'm addicted to dabs lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I love gooey messes! I have to say I'm addicted to dabs lol.


I love covering flowers in it. I gave a friend a bud 1 day just covered in oil and he honestly asked me what was the brown stuff in a way that it was a bad thing. I took it back and SMOKED it in front of him.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I love covering flowers in it. I gave a friend a bud 1 day just covered in oil and he honestly asked me what was the brown stuff in a way that it was a bad thing. I took it back and SMOKED it in front of him.


Out in Colorado they have what's called caviare bud. It's a nug dipped in oil then rolled in kief and then dipped again.

Holy fuck I was high as shit!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hope your lady recovers quickly Jig
Suck about the snow\sleet jimmer, but that is why i do not live up north. We are sitting at 72 f down here. I was thinking about finding a spot and seeing if i can get some clones flowered by new years.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dude doc you should move up by where I'm at. Lots of shops and shit around and I've got some prime land


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

My boy has land up there too. Out where we where talking about in our emails. I move it will be to a much friendlier state. My wife keeps acting a horse's ass and i might be living in jig's house he is going to rent.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope your lady recovers quickly Jig
> Suck about the snow\sleet jimmer, but that is why i do not live up north. We are sitting at 72 f down here. I was thinking about finding a spot and seeing if i can get some clones flowered by new years.


Yea but in the summer don't you get 100f and 100% humidity?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My boy has land up there too. Out where we where talking about in our emails. I move it will be to a much friendlier state. My wife keeps acting a horse's ass and i might be living in jig's house he is going to rent.


KC MO is already being decriminalized 

Now my state on the other hand might be legal in 20 years of we're lucky lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Yea but in the summer don't you get 100f and 100% humidity?


That humidity is the fucking killer!!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I guess I should post something Cannabis related.
> 
> Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper. Looks like I got two pheno's here. They're also looking like they need to be potted up so I'll have to get on that.
> 
> View attachment 3275642 View attachment 3275643 View attachment 3275644 View attachment 3275645 View attachment 3275646


Nice Duchie that DB x JR should be awesome!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2014)

Morpheus calls, good night all.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2014)

Morning.....and goodnightski.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well im just back from a 5 day holiday where my plants had to go without feed or water, surprisingly they still look sweet tho, I expected more drooping or yellowing,
They are still a nice dark green color they just look pale due to the lighting in pics

Psychosis and a little psychosis
then
Slh and a little Slh
all are day 13 of 12/12


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2014)

Need some advice all. Had a pollen sac open up yesterday. I'm in the middle of week 4 flower, and was wondering what everyone recommends. Let them finish or start over? Thanks.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2014)

Spray them well with water to try to minimize the spread of pollen.


cof


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2014)

I been missing his raw humor<<this is for supchaka


curious old fart said:


> Spray them well with water to try to minimize the spread of pollen.
> 
> 
> cof


best thing you can do...no need to start over at all.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2014)

The problem is the sac opened up and did its damage. I sprayed with water this morning before lights went off, but I have very good air circulation, and am afraid that I can have a good majority of the buds pollinated. I'm just not sure how concerned I should be, or how much of the bud could be pollinated from one sac. I could visibly see pollen on the left side of the tent. Thanks again.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2014)

I would finish the grow. You can always make hash if it is un-saleable.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2014)

It's all personal COF. I just had to hash out a lot of bud from my last grow due to a hermie as well, and really did not want to do that again, but if that's the reccomendation from more experienced growers then that's the route I'll go. Thanks.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 18, 2014)

So sad i did not get to have a finished outdoor plant. Been chopping Chokolate Heaven today. It is some of the best smelling weed ive ever had my nose at. Kept a few buds but most is in the freezer for ice hash. Damn that humidity..


----------



## rocko369 (Oct 18, 2014)

the one with all the colas coming up,is that a monter crop? 
Garybhoy

Rocko


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking good guys i had to work today, and have to tomorrow. About to hop in the shower and go meet a guy for a job i am going to bid.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> the one with all the colas coming up,is that a monter crop?
> Garybhoy
> 
> Rocko


No mate the 2 big ones were cuts I got gifted, I vegged em out and took a load of cuts from each thats it, the 2 smaller ones are cuts from the bigger ones,

The slh strain I got tho is a very big yielder, not grown it myself b4 now but know ppl that have and seen the size of they're buds, its also a super strong lemon tasting pheno that holds its taste even if left to flower longer than recommended whereas most slh start to lose the lemon and taste more hazey the later u pull them


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2014)

My wife thinks I'm not the worst guy out there...
...
...
...
... sweet victory is mine...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Praise growing up for me was "at least he hasn't been in jail"!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2014)

Figgy said:


> It's all personal COF. I just had to hash out a lot of bud from my last grow due to a hermie as well, and really did not want to do that again, but if that's the reccomendation from more experienced growers then that's the route I'll go. Thanks.


You could have a light pollination and only have a small amount for hash....you just have to wait and see. You're this deep into the project, you might as well finish it.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> You could have a light pollination and only have a small amount for hash....you just have to wait and see. You're this deep into the project, you might as well finish it.
> 
> 
> cof


I really hope so COF. And it's not that I don't like concentrates, but I'de rather choose how much goes into making them. And I really dislike having to look over every bud site multiple times a week. It's such a chore. 

It's really just par for the course for me though. I learn my mistakes the hard way with everything in life. I should stay positive and see this as more knowledge gained through experience.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm curious as to why you're having hermie problems. Is it strain related or are there light leaks?


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2014)

Figgy that happen to me yesterday.been drowing these plants everyday lights on and off.good luck [email protected] doc i hit bm with all males ..alligator,gdpxfireball and a little luck. The perpetual is on and popping,harvest is dec 1 and every two weeks after


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2014)

Blew the transmission in the car this morning life sucks


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Blew the transmission in the car this morning life sucks


That's one for the dislike button.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> My wife thinks I'm not the worst guy out there...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ... sweet victory is mine...


Are you sure she isn't prejudiced?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2014)

I think she's breaking into my stash and has impaired reasoning.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I'm curious as to why you're having hermie problems. Is it strain related or are there light leaks?
> 
> 
> cof


I had hermies through three grows one day noticed the fan had a small lamp on it that came on occasionally


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thats how my wife puts up with me.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> I had hermies through three grows one day noticed the fan had a small lamp on it that came on occasionally


That will do it.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good guys i had to work today, and have to tomorrow. About to hop in the shower and go meet a guy for a job i am going to bid.


Good Luck Doc!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

Uh oh giggles has some new goodies! Time to chase the dank  Pheno hunting here I come! 
Thanks Fairy!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

.


giggles26 said:


> Uh oh giggles has some new goodies! Time to chase the dank  Pheno hunting here I come!
> Thanks Fairy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3276175


That Fairy really got around today 


 

can't wait to run em' 
sweet camera you have coming @giggles26 ,
s/b some awesome pix
in the future..........


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> .
> 
> That Fairy really got around today
> 
> ...


Haha hell ya! 

Wanna drop the honeybee and dog treats together? haha.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha hell ya!
> 
> Wanna drop the honeybee and dog treats together? haha.


those are the two I wanna run next, I just have such limited space,
and I'm still excited to do a good Fireballs run that I have started lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> those are the two I wanna run next, I just have such limited space,
> and I'm still excited to do a good Fireballs run that I have started lol


It's ok I've got nothing but space so I'll drop them for the both of us


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I'm curious as to why you're having hermie problems. Is it strain related or are there light leaks?
> 
> 
> cof


Strain. Fem Dog so I knew there was a good probability of sacs. The one that popped was just tucked well under a sugar leaf that curled around it. What has me a little scared is the fact that I could see a dusting of pollen on the left side of the tent. About 1 sq. ft. We'll see how they do.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's ok I've got nothing but space so I'll drop them for the both of us


I doubt I can wait , I'll be there right behind ya


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> .
> 
> That Fairy really got around today
> 
> ...


Damn that fairy stays jumping


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 18, 2014)

something in the air........


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 18, 2014)

Been flowering a few days now still can't tell sex though.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

So fairy what is dog treats and candy grape og....

Oh and @BobBitchen I know I can't wait lol. Wait until you try that honeybee! If anyone finds that purple pheno I'll drive across the US for it!


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2014)

Fairy came by my place too

I'll be popping some dem dog treats.

Dog treats=dog#3 x fortune teller

Fortune teller=forum cut x Jo og


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

genuity said:


> Fairy came by my place too
> 
> I'll be popping some dem dog treats.
> 
> ...


Ok sweet that's what I thought it was. What is Candy Grape OG?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey doc what should i expect with the alligator kush and pw x og and gdpxfireball


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Alligator you have was crossed to bluepit it should be 1.5x stretch, pw x og are stretchy like 2x+, gdp x fb 0- .5x


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wont get the screen up till tomorrow but got it built. Going to lay it out, and will drill-string it tomorrow. Now to go pop some beans


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Pics of the beans!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Pics of the beans!!!


About to go take them when this doobie is finished.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok sweet that's what I thought it was. What is Candy Grape OG?


Candydrop x stomper og


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

That damn fairy was busy, I got my superauto seeds today from herbies.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2014)

Strength of gdp,pw,agator?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

? I am just now flowering them. I will know about 1 of the 7 pw x og in 3 weeks when the octagon gets done. The gdp has been breeding strong, and making some dank ass good yeilding crosses. Shit stinks of white grapes and funk


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2014)

Im poppin the gpdxblue pit tomarrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Im poppin the gpdxblue pit tomarrow


I have 5 seedlings of that right now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2014)

Some shots of the outdoor ladies from while I was working on the greenhouse today:

(part - 1)

Berry Bubble

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

... continued...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2014)

part - 2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice doobie
Jojo this is the pw x og i have flowering now


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 18, 2014)

And the greenhouse:

 
 
 
 
 
 

The back porch light at dusk...
 

The view of the sunset the plants will be seeing until harvest...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Solo's Stash x Biker Kush


Black Domina x Chocolate Chunk

I dropped 6 bb x cc, 7 karma og, 4 ss x bk, and 2 strawbanana cream in water tonight. Also reset the timer on the led garden


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

That shit is looking hella good Doobie!!! Best I've seen!!!

Doc that bd x cc sounds delicious. I dropped another 36 beans tonight. What am I going to do with all these girls!! Haha money in da bank....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I dropped 18 more


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

@doobie looking better every day.
@Doc that bdxcc should be awesome!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dog looking all sexy.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

I see a few keepers already...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> @doobie looking better every day.
> @Doc that bdxcc should be awesome!


I was given that many so i could share om and giggs


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was given that many so i could share om and giggs


It's a beautiful thing, and a wondrous world we live in.
I just put in 25 Heavyweight Seeds Fast & Vast auto's for my kid.
Growing in coir, if I can run an auto successfully in coir I'll be all set
auto's don't give you any time to correct any mistakes.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking great Doobie. Nice build on the greenhouse. Keeping fingers crossed for the finishing straight.

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

It's funny we all use the same starter "pots".


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 19, 2014)

DST said:


> Looking great Doobie. Nice build on the greenhouse. Keeping fingers crossed for the finishing straight.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.


Forgot to add that the greenhouse cost me less than $50, not including $7 for some rope to anchor it with.
Right at $50 with the rope.

There was:

10 @ 2x4x8-ft studs ripped in half
4 @ 1x6x5-ft boards cut for the corner gussets
1 @ roll of 2-mil plastic sheeting sized 20-ft x 25-ft (used all but a 3-ft wide x 9-ft long strip, and there is a 4-ft wide double-flap overlapping for an entryway on the leeward side)
4 @ 3" eyebolts
48 @ 3" long self-tapping deck screws
16 @ 1-1/2" long galvanized exterior screws for the gussets
about 250 to 300 @ 1/2" long T50 heavy duty staples
"large number" @ bowls of herbal refreshments


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Forgot to add that the greenhouse cost me less than $50, not including $7 for some rope to anchor it with.
> Right at $50 with the rope.
> 
> There was:
> ...


Good deal doob, similar units cost about $400 online,
made from cheap pvc pipe and 2mil plastic and 2 side
tape.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2014)

dam, 50 bucks Doob, thats great. Mine cost about 1 1/2 "bags of sand"!! It does have hardened glass in it though....not sure what benefit that gives me though


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

DST said:


> dam, 50 bucks Doob, thats great. Mine cost about 1 1/2 "bags of sand"!! It does have hardened glass in it though....not sure what benefit that gives me though


Better uv transmission, much higher par. but it might heat up more.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2014)

Aye, it sure can get hot in there oldman. The wife and I often think we made a mistake even getting it. We kind of thought we could keep a lot of our plants in there over winter, but it literally gets frozen out there too. Then in the hot summer it's too hot, and at the end of the season it can get too damp....ffs. Hard life eh!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2014)

Question for you BHO makers. How many cans do you use per OZ of material?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 19, 2014)

DST said:


> Question for you BHO makers. How many cans do you use per OZ of material?


If using the mason jar method then 2 but if blowing through a tube 1-2. I always get an extra just in case. I ran out once and had a mess in the tube.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2014)

So 1-2 per oz....mason jar method? whats thats batman?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 19, 2014)

DST said:


> So 1-2 per oz....mason jar method? whats thats batman?


Take a mason jar a drill a pilot whole the size of your adapter to fit in and a couple of pin wholes around it to allow for access vapor escape while filling. Then put a coffee filter in between the two sections of the to for a filter. Then let it soak for 10-20 mins gently swirling it on and off. Very similar to the thermos soak but the jar allows you to see when your bho is getting better color. At about 10 mins you really start to see a darker color appearing. It's pretty cool here so only once did I have to set it on a small bag of frozen peas so I didn't evap to quick. I personally beleive you get more with this method just a pain when doing large amounts. Another thing is I save all my bho ran stuff for a qwiso and still get get numbers to use for edibles. I'm doing a run a fresh frozen this way monday and can post a couple of pics if wanted.


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2014)

this blue pit grows like a weed, literally!.
the big haze plants have had a 5 month veg from seed, the blue pit has around 5 weeks from cutting and is nearly the same size.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 19, 2014)

Here's a bud shot of the skunk I harvested yesterday.

Here's the girls flowering. I moved the dog and pit under the mh for the last week or so and also to get the other girls all in place.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2014)

And the bud material is inside the jar? Soz, I am bit lost with that one Jimmer. Pics may indeed help. I was just going to go and buy a tube to be honest.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 19, 2014)

one of my favorite star wars clips


----------



## Figgy (Oct 19, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> one of my favorite star wars clips


Just put up the original trilogy! They're that good!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Morning everyone hope yall are having a great weekend going to go and get some new dirt for the karma gear. I needto find a bag of promix but i have not found a retailer down here that keeps it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 19, 2014)

DST said:


> And the bud material is inside the jar? Soz, I am bit lost with that one Jimmer. Pics may indeed help. I was just going to go and buy a tube to be honest.


Here's pictures I'm only missing filling the jar put when your ready to empty, all you do is tip upside down. Oh, tp instead of filters i need filters, thats why I'm waiting till monday. 3 papers to type today.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Tube looks like it is easier


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Tube looks like it is easier


Tube is easier but I get a 10-20 min soak, so my returns are about 25% higher than when I run through a tube. I still use tube for 2+ ounces but anything less is this method. It saves on repacking and second blow.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

If you wanna make some amazing bho dst then you're going to need a vacuum.

Here's the one I use...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HJHMUT6/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1413726412&sr=8-3&pi=SX200_QL40#

And what kinda bho you wanna make? Shatter, budder,crumble? Make sure you winterize it to


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

DST said:


> Aye, it sure can get hot in there oldman. The wife and I often think we made a mistake even getting it. We kind of thought we could keep a lot of our plants in there over winter, but it literally gets frozen out there too. Then in the hot summer it's too hot, and at the end of the season it can get too damp....ffs. Hard life eh!


You need vents at the peak and fans at ground level that should help,
they also have shade material used for field growing you could drape it with.
We use small propane heaters in our greenhouses at this latitude for winter
growing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Tube is easier but I get a 10-20 min soak, so my returns are about 25% higher than when I run through a tube. I still use tube for 2+ ounces but anything less is this method. It saves on repacking and second blow.


I still have to order some bags i prefer pressed hash myself. The oil i have been makeing is nice and it has a good hash flavor.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I still have to order some bags i prefer pressed hash myself. The oil i have been makeing is nice and it has a good hash flavor.


Amazon has a really good deal on an 8 bag set 

I should know I have them lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2014)

Never thought I'd see the day DST.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Amazon has a really good deal on an 8 bag set
> 
> I should know I have them lol


I got mine from ebay really reasonable.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

Here's the ones I got. Pretty good quality to actually...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HGENPBE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Here's the ones I got. Pretty good quality to actually...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HGENPBE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


The ones that are all screen work better I think.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't care for the ones that are all screen unless I'm doing a DIY tumbler where I'm doing a dry sift. 

For bubble and dry ice hash I'll pick a bag over anything any day. 

But it's really all a personal preference as I've used everything under the sun, just have been doing it for awhile to know what works ...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok time to blow this popsicle stand...
> 
> First up Maui x Heri
> View attachment 3276671 View attachment 3276672 View attachment 3276673 View attachment 3276674 View attachment 3276675
> ...


Somebody's been busy.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm getting a block on seeing giggs pics after I've seen them 
Anybody run into this before?
I should not be blocked from anything.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok let's try this again....

Now it's really time to blow this popsicle stand!
First up is Maui x Heri..
     Next up, extrema, damn stretchy girl...
  2 more dogs, 2 tall pheno's and 1 short stocky one. I'm excited!
 Cherry puff filling out nicely...
  

to be continued...


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

Part 2....
PW x OG looking lush
   

Group shot
  

and to be continued again....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

It showed up that time.
Nice babies.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

and finally for part 3 haha..

The auto's

     

Life is good, have a great day 6!


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

Plant life


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm so ready to have my camera so I can have some sexy shots like that! Next Wednesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats giggles!!!! Hey jig, I had a tree like that at my grammas house growing up, it had a swing on it and it sat on a hill so when you'd swing you would be like 10 feet off the ground until the swing came back to the top of the hill (I'm not sure if that's makes sense lol) I miss that house and tree still today. Good vibes to your wife's surgery as well. And thanks to everyone's good vibes on my move! We're finally moved in andmost of eeverything is unpacked and now I have to set up the grow room. I'll update yall later


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have had the sold mesh one on my watch list to buy just haven't done it yet oldman. I got my soil for the beans and screen is almost finished.
 

.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Dr. D, check out secret Jardin nets, they have hooks on all corners to attach to anything, they're pretty nice and only about 10 bucks. Also they are made of stretchy cords


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey Dr. D, check out secret Jardin nets, they have hooks on all corners to attach to anything, they're pretty nice and only about 10 bucks. Also they are made of stretchy cords


I have a odd size space and it is done now. I may be going sog over the scog next round we will see


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3276939


Looks good under the led's Doc.
Just got an email from ebay "stock up on all mesh 5 gal. herbal extractor 8 bag set"
if that's not weird? I feel karma at work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks i still have to put everything in it proper hole but it should do fine. I cant wait till i havest it and have the octagon half way threw flowering round two.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

Those auto's for my son are going to keep me busy for a little while, I cupped 6
last night and dropped 10 more beans, they popped today I'll cup them tonight
and drop 10 more. It should be interesting.
I'm shooting for Halloween to take my first smoke in 6 months. Just the thought
makes my heart jump a little.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

You are going to be high as a giraffe's ass


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks great Dr d!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2014)

Got the grow room just about finished up. I'm freaking whooped now though lol. Here's some pics. I still have some more to do, but it's a start. I also found a diamond earing in there! If that's not a sign of good luck I don't know what is, all of yalls vibes must have came through and oh yeah, my tap water is good enough to use so no more ro!! 6.8ph and 140ppm


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2014)

Bet that feels good having the girls all set up again. Congrats on the successful move.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

You have a nice setup alpha! Very clean and well thought.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

@DST hit yo email up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Clones are looking good this time. I left the top off the first night last 2 times. 
 this 3 are uber kush and as you can see no mites any more


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You are going to be high as a giraffe's ass


I'm hoping to look down and see Everest!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Got the grow room just about finished up. I'm freaking whooped now though lol. Here's some pics. I still have some more to do, but it's a start. I also found a diamond earing in there! If that's not a sign of good luck I don't know what is, all of yalls vibes must have came through and oh yeah, my tap water is good enough to use so no more ro!! 6.8ph and 140ppm


Looks real good Alpha.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3277126


Were the drop cloths big enough?
They're cute "oh for the age of innocence."


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Were the drop cloths big enough?
> They're cute "oh for the age of innocence."


No there is pumpkin on the floor


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 19, 2014)

thanks guys!! I'm definitely happy to be all settled in and set up again, those plants have been under a kitchen light (literally the light from the kitchen lol) for like 3 weeks, i didn't want to feed them too much because of the very low light, so they are kinda yellowing on the bottoms but i just gave them full strength nutes last night. I'm gonna take some clones tomorrow and get things rippin'. The rest of my tangilope cuttings in the root riots rooted, so now i have to figure out what i want to do for flowering. Since i only have 2 female of the karma gear, i may do one of each in a 3 gallon dwc bucket to get an idea of what they will do in hydro and one of each in promix. I'll probably end up doing 6 purple paralysis in the ebb n flow buckets, and then a couple more tangilopes in promix. I'll have it figured out tomorrow


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2014)

This made my day. She is 7 years old with her idea


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2014)

As i look at how the plant grows ill know how to set up my. Perpetual grow.i really like. How doc breeds grow and that candy drop smells. So. Damn good .pw looking a little lite in color but i think its time to turn on the filther


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2014)

Moonshine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

The moma pw has a light color. Like a pastel green. What is the stretch on the moonshine.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2014)

View attachment 3277141 MoonshineView attachment 3277144 View attachment 3277141 View attachment 3277147


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2014)

View attachment 3277141 MoonshineView attachment 3277144 View attachment 3277141 View attachment 3277147


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2014)

View attachment 3277141 MoonshineView attachment 3277144 View attachment 3277141 View attachment 3277147


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Goji f2 #4
  
R.P. Og Kush
 
Og13 x gdp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

new thread guys
Karma's Og


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Goji f2 #4
> View attachment 3277188 View attachment 3277189
> R.P. Og Kush
> View attachment 3277190
> ...


Doc that vert is amazing so thick and green it just reminds me of a jungle.
All you need is a sound track with birds and bugs.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Never thought I'd see the day DST.


Only doing it because you are coming over to visit, hahahahaha.....honest



BeastGrow said:


> one of my favorite star wars clips


This is mine>>


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2014)

That's funny shit DST!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2014)

My brother and I competed in a 275 mile off road race on Saturday. It took just shy of seven hours to complete eight laps on the 34 mile course but we finished in 2nd place!


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice one Dez, I bet you were both stoked after not being totally happy with the previous outing! 7 hours is like driving from Glasgow to London.....non stop (although I have done it in 4 1/2 hours).

Eddie Izzard is a legend, real funny and intelligent with it.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2014)

It was pretty epic and, yes, we are both very stoked. We've never been in a race that was that long before. I think the longest was 110 miles on a dirt bike and that took a little over 4 hours for my brother to finish. I wasn't able to finish that race due to a crash.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 20, 2014)

The veg room, but going on flower next couple days 

 
Think the dog in the bigger pot in 2nd photo is going to the 8x4 with these


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2014)

budolskie said:


> The veg room, but going on flower next couple days View attachment 3277287
> 
> View attachment 3277288
> Think the dog in the bigger pot in 2nd photo is going to the 8x4 with these
> View attachment 3277289


They are filling out nicely.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> My brother and I competed in a 275 mile off road race on Saturday. It took just shy of seven hours to complete eight laps on the 34 mile course but we finished in 2nd place!


Congrats Dez to you and your bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2014)

DST said:


> Only doing it because you are coming over to visit, hahahahaha.....honest
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine>>


DST, that was great! just what a guy needs at 5:00am.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Oldman.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is the Psycho Killer Male. Started 12/12 until sex and then pulled aside and removing balls while revegging. Kinda has a melted butter smell to it if you rub the stem. Look at the amount of branches though!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

@Dr.D81 here's your PW x OG. These girls and CP are rocking it now.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2014)

@ doc not much stretch on the moon but she fills out very nice.cant wait till she is done


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2014)

some more blue pit and cheese, a sensible size for indoor growing!.




going to amsterdam on wednesday and haven't had a smoke in over 2 weeks, looking forward to trying to put myself on a whitey


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think this perpetual grow will be fun.bit plz keep in mind this is my first go round so half of them will be done dec 1 and two weeks after the other half.its all about how you trim


----------



## Sleepybud (Oct 20, 2014)

JJD, your first? Holy Shite man! Looks like you've got your veg room happening! Those under a 600w MH HID?


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2014)

that glow is wayyyy to orange to be a halide light, if i had to guess i'd say it's the good ol' 600w hps, aka the god lamp


----------



## Sleepybud (Oct 20, 2014)

I was wondering about that. That's what I use for flower. Isn't that the wrong spectrum for veg?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sleepybud said:


> I was wondering about that. That's what I use for flower. Isn't that the wrong spectrum for veg?


Yes, you want metal halide. There is also duel purpose lamps by Hortilux and
Digimax.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2014)

I use hps for veg and flower, mh is preferred but hps will get er done as well with not much difference imo

so i took some clones today, 7 purple paralysis, 2 24k white gold and 2 sour power biker. Lets hope for the best!! I am praying with the new cloner I won't get the slime! Fingers crossed


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I use hps for veg and flower, mh is preferred but hps will get er done as well with not much difference imo
> 
> so i took some clones today, 7 purple paralysis, 2 24k white gold and 2 sour power biker. Lets hope for the best!! I am praying with the new cloner I won't get the slime! Fingers crossed


Alot more stretch with hps for veg.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope,i did my 2 week stretch withthe mh.she started budding up after that so i put in the golden child aka hps 1000.i know it might be over kill but it works well for my lil 4x4 tent.and yes its cold in the tent.temps are not a problem.the vanilla mix is going to be something to keep an eye on. But i want to thank doc and wolf for giving this rookie a shot at growing there creation.i can smell candydrop and alligator already.P.S @ doc ...that pw mix is Wow already.miss dancer calls it her lil baby.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

I use T-5's for veg and have two 600's hps for bloom. I was running Digilux hps and mh, but recently changed the mh for a Ushio hps with the red spectrum....it's much brighter and it looks like yield is increasing.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 20, 2014)

The flowering plants in the back seems happy about the light 
They all do


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2014)

A video update! 
The lazy stoner kind...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mom tent is 4 foot 8 bulb t5 in bucket system


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2014)

This was cut from the beginning of the vid...


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> i put in the golden child aka hps 1000w..


dats cheetin


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2014)

Stray seed fell off of the Jesus x Scott's cross:




Hope it's a she 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2014)

hey Mo, hit me up. I haven't heard from you in some time and would like to catch up.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2014)

I trimmed up the rest of the room today except for one Lambsbread plant that just doesn't look close at all to being finished. I stuck the plants I had in veg in the flower room once the room was empty too. Got them all tied back to the screen and looking pretty. I took a bunch of pics with my phone and I'll put some up shortly.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2014)

Fucking awesome video doob. Really enjoy the feeling of hanging out on the floor looking out at the backyard with you.  Even a cat for good measure.

Oh, and a good friend of mine is moving from around me to near you. About 2 hours drive. He didn't know I grew, but we found out the other day when I helped him move. He is planning on getting all started up growing up there. He knows nothing, I'm sending him to the 600. Thought I'd tell you there's going to be another of our kind sorta near.

He just turned 50 and he plays guitar too, you guys can start a band. He's into jazz and shit though lol. He's starting a new life in Oregon.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 20, 2014)

^^^^ "you guys can start a band". Lol!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2014)

How bad is it where I'm too lazy to stand for a video!?!?!?



Now that I have a means fur der motorradfahren, I'll be working on getting the bike in shape for sport touring, and will keep working on getting my body stronger for longer rides.
Every decent ride on the bike is a mini-workout, and I'm noticing my upper body & core are really tightening up and gaining some mass.

So hoping to be able to get out & about for road trips next spring & summer.
I missed the opportunity to do a meet & toke with a few riu'ers because of my back & lack of transpo, but things are looking up for the Doobster (knocks on wood).


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2014)

@ mo i got to give them what they need lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2014)

Stupid me... he's a motorcycle guy! Just bought a cool old kawasaki.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Plants have some donkey dongs on them doobie Harvest party at the doobster's


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Plants have some donkey dongs on them doobie Harvest party at the doobster's


Can I come..

I have a good dumbass story. To make it short, I threw away my new karma gear and had to dig threw 2 days of garbage to find them. Then like even a bigger dumbass I emptied them into the same bowl out of the nasty containers. It should make for a good mix but is going to be fun to figure out. I'm sure I can check docs thread.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2014)

That's bad ass placing 2nd in a race that long @Dezracer ! Congrats!! Very nice male plant ya got there @BeastGrow looks like a nice stud to cross with. Awesome video doobs lol, glad your back! @jimmer6577 that sucks, I've done some similar stuff like that, glad you found them though, now it'll be a mystery hunt, which is also kinda fun


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2014)

I just read this today and thought I'd share with yall. It really makes ya think. 

"Lesson of time. When a bird is alive it eats ants. When a bird is dead... Ants eat the bird. Time and circumstances can change at any time. Don't devalue or hurt anyone in life. You may be powerful today. But remember! Time is more powerful than you. One tree makes a billion match sticks but one match stick can burn a million trees. So be good and do good. "


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh and here's some updates on some of the plants. Pic 1 is a wierd deformed biker x, I'm not sure if the seed ruined it's leaves or what but it looks really messed up lol. Pic 2 is the other biker x bean, looks like a extreme sativa even as a seedling with no true leaves lol, it's shooting up like a bean stalk. Pic 3 is the sour power biker stud I'll be saving for later and pic 4 is another root riot plug that's kicking ass with the help of a daily dip in olivias solution


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

Wahoo my camera shipped! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's a picture I took yesterday by my house.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nothing is showing up jimmer....

Have any of you guys used a Nikon D camera? My cousin was trying to get me to get it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2014)

That's awesome giggles, hope you get it soon, you'll be the Bob rose of film, shooting happy little trees  I have a friend in Hollywood that shoots films, he's actually pretty good. He did some stuff in the movie prihanna 3d and just released a film called ghost light that's been at a lot of film fests. He's always talking about cameras and such and I think he's mentioned a Nikon d but not positive, I on the other hand have to have some one turn a fancy camera on for me, then I can take cool pics  but I'm lost with all the settings, there's so much to it that I'd like to learn someday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

All those pics i had posted not the weed or snapshots where shot on a nikon. Like this one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

I cant wait to get me a nw camera. I figure i dont do to bad with this tablet i have been using.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2014)

I've used a D90 for bit, and it's an older but excellent DSLR.
I've noticed the Nikon DSLR's use a sensor and/or algorithm that favors softened pixels compared to the Canon's.
I like the Nikon's, but I prefer the almost film-graininess of the Canon's.
But other's are WAY more experienced at both brands of DSLR, so forget whatever I just wrote.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> All those pics i had posted not the weed or snapshots where shot on a nikon. Like this one


Damn!
Such an amazing difference between a real camera with good glass, and my pathetic little point & shoot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

I used to sell cameras and canon has the best glass. For the most part men go more for the nikon and women the cannons. Both in the right hands is capable a amazing things.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Damn!
> Such an amazing difference between a real camera with good glass, and my pathetic little point & shoot


Exactly way i want a new one. I can have mine fixed, but it would cost as much as a new one.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice doc! I guess I've always been a Canon fan, but I must say Nikon has some nice cameras to...

Here's the other one I was looking at, maybe I'll get it to and the other can be my wifes 

http://www.amazon.com/D5200-Camera-3-5-5-6G-70-300mm-Accessory/dp/B00B78ELYA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2014)

The wife & I are keeping an eye on the DSLR market and the cinema-ready camcorders for upcoming projects.
A real close call right now between the two.
Will probably go for a good DSLR to start with since they can record decent video on top of outstanding still images, and will only be getting better in a year or two or three.
Had my eye on a D810, or a D5 MkIII if we go DSLR.
Or an EOS C300 if we go camcorder.

If I'm lucky it will be both.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nice doc! I guess I've always been a Canon fan, but I must say Nikon has some nice cameras to...
> 
> Here's the other one I was looking at, maybe I'll get it to and the other can be my wifes
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/D5200-Camera-3-5-5-6G-70-300mm-Accessory/dp/B00B78ELYA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


I would stick with the cannon and yall can share the same lenses. The two companies ar tit for tat and when i said canons glass is better you would never see the difference. i started with a connon and switched so i could use my dads lens and he could use mine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> The wife & I are keeping an eye on the DSLR market and the cinema-ready camcorders for upcoming projects.
> A real close call right now between the two.
> Will probably go for a good DSLR to start with since they can record decent video on top of outstanding still images, and will only be getting better in a year or two or three.
> Had my eye on a D810, or a D5 MkIII if we go DSLR.
> ...


D5mlll i think i just came in my pants!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

Uhm yes I would love to have this one! 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii

If you get one doobs I'm coming over every other weekend!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't know what happened. It will not upload, I'm going back to more dead. I had a major physics test today and this shit wasn't on it.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I don't know what happened. It will not upload, I'm going back to more dead. I had a major physics test today and this shit wasn't on it.


Have fun buddy! Monday is approaching! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Have fun buddy! Monday is approaching! Wahoo!!!!


No class tomorrow and just took my only real midterm, real good monday! Oh, is it now. I thought it was here and on it's way out.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 20, 2014)

I tried to upload some pics of the flower room but it won't let me.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Here is the Psycho Killer Male. Started 12/12 until sex and then pulled aside and removing balls while revegging. Kinda has a melted butter smell to it if you rub the stem. Look at the amount of branches though!
> View attachment 3277349


I fucking love this strain!!! A fairy dropped a load of them at my door and I started growing them out. I couldn't continue and passed them off to my friend. He's continued growing them, and cuts from them, and I've been enjoying the fruits of his labour.  

I'm thinking these Deep Blue X JTR's will be quite similar but I'm definitely getting some Psycho Killer back in my garden when I can. 

Finally potted up my root bound plants today. They're in they're final resting places. I'll get some pics up when they settle in a bit. One's looking a bit peaked but should perk right up. They're are so squat from being cramped up in those starter pots so long I think they're gonna explode over the next week or so. 

Anyway, this was the first post I saw and had to respond. I'm gonna go back and try to catch up now.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> No class tomorrow and just took my only real midterm, real good monday! Oh, is it now. I thought it was here and on it's way out.


Haha next Monday buddy!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I fucking love this strain!!! A fairy dropped a load of them at my door and I started growing them out. I couldn't continue and passed them off to my friend. He's continued growing them, and cuts from them, and I've been enjoying the fruits of his labour.
> 
> I'm thinking these Deep Blue X JTR's will be quite similar but I'm definitely getting some Psycho Killer back in my garden when I can.
> 
> ...


I've got a pack of PK that I need to dive into!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2014)

So Doc, love the macro shot! You do need to get yourself another body. Any body, because you know that shot was you and not the camera.  







Giggles, I remember your excitement so I'm excited for you. I agree with Doc and think Canon makes better glass and that getting the same brand camera to share lenses is a smarter route. Lenses is where the investment is. Try the Canon for a while and then rent a Nikon for a weekend. Some libraries have camera gear loans available. Then if you really want to make the leap, you can do it then before you get any more committed to Canon, and better glass. One think I like about Nikon over Canon is they have better off camera flash control built in. But that a whole new ball game and skill level. 

Funny you guys are talking about this. I fell a little short of completing the 4th term of my course last April due to some health and life shit, but the opportunity to repeat the term and complete the program is coming up again in January. If I can't do it then, I'll have to wait another year, so I'm going to start looking into the possibility to go back and finish what I started. Going back knowing what I know now is only a huge opportunity to take advantage of some resources I should have in the first place. Gonna start making some inquiries tomorrow and see how it goes. 

Dez....almost forgot, congrats on your finish! What were you guys racing? Sorry, I'm out of the loop.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

Calling @oldman60 I don't think I've ever seen you post any pics of your garden. Why you holding out on us.....


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> So Doc, love the macro shot! You do need to get yourself another body. Any body, because you know that shot was you and not the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ya I've always had a Canon but I feel what you guys are saying. Regardless it will still take some dope ass shots and I do have 30 days to play with it and see if I like it and if not I can turn around and get the Nikon. 

Do you think the Nikon D5200 is a pretty nice camera if I were to switch?

Shit I'm so indecisive lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Calling @oldman60 I don't think I've ever seen you post any pics of your garden. Why you holding out on us.....


I don't have a digital camera. Hell my cell phone doesn't have a camera nor
can I text with it.
I use a Ricoh 35mm film camera, been using it for 30yrs.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2014)

I think model for model their price points are pretty even. It all comes down to functions and features and even there they are evenly comparable. Even my professors, veterans in their field, bicker about brands like old guys over Fords and Chevys, and occasionally a Sony (Dodge) gets praised.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Man canon is great stuff. D is right I had a nikon d70, but i have nikkor 2.8 an 1.8 lens. By the way 50 mm 1.8 is the sharpest lens nikon made when i was selling them. It is my favoret lens. I love shooting available light.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 20, 2014)

I've had hands on side by side use of the d70 and d90, and I prefer the output of the d70. Seems to have less aliasing than the d90.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've had hands on side by side use of the d70 and d90, and I prefer the output of the d70. Seems to have less aliasing than the d90.


I won a lot of contest and made a lot of money with that camera.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Took this with a asus tablet yea!
Ss x bk


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2014)

I've got the Canon 50mm 1.4 and it's a really nice lens for the price. Giggles, I told you about the 50mm 1.8 which is a few hundred less but near as good. Check out youtube reviews on it. My other lenses are my 100mm 2.8 macro and my 24-105 f4 L lense. I prefer my 100mm out of those two. I'm not purchasing much more gear right now as I'm planning on leasing in the future when my company's up an running. That's when I'll get my 5DIII and 70-200 2.8, and other goodies.

Maybe in 5 years I'll be shooting one of these. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1078381-REG/hasselblad_3013708_h5d_200c_ms_digital_camera.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Had to break out one of the big boys!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I've got the Canon 50mm 1.4 and it's a really nice lens for the price. Giggles, I told you about the 50mm 1.8 which is a few hundred less but near as good. Check out youtube reviews on it. My other lenses are my 100mm 2.8 macro and my 24-105 f4 L lense. I prefer my 100mm out of those two. I'm not purchasing much more gear right now as I'm planning on leasing in the future when my company's up an running. That's when I'll get my 5DIII and 70-200 2.8, and other goodies.
> 
> Maybe in 5 years I'll be shooting one of these. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1078381-REG/hasselblad_3013708_h5d_200c_ms_digital_camera.html


When i got a real job in 06. They only had them up to 22mp.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup. You definitely have to be a heavy hitter to own one of those, otherwise you're renting on a needs basis. 

So it seems like I'm getting my hands on this strain called Bliss. It's a Strawberry Cough X Cinderella 99 cross that's coming straight from the breeder via my friend. You guys who know me here know how I love my Sativa's so I'm happy to try these out. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Bliss/Whish_Seeds/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2014)

Yall are making me want a camera so bad. Has anyone used the Nokia lumia? It's like 42mp and it's a phone. Seems like it would be a good camera to have on the go.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yall are making me want a camera so bad. Has anyone used the Nokia lumia? It's like 42mp and it's a phone. Seems like it would be a good camera to have on the go.


The best camera is the camera you have on you.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yall are making me want a camera so bad. Has anyone used the Nokia lumia? It's like 42mp and it's a phone. Seems like it would be a good camera to have on the go.


Ya I had that phone and I hated it, and it's not a true 42mp. It's all done with software and such. I mean it's a better point and shoot then most phones but it's nothing special


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 20, 2014)

No doubt guys, that's good to know when I need a phone upgrade. I always use my phones camera, it comes out OK but I wish I had something just for pics. I took these with my Samsung phone, but I wish so much I had a real camera when I was there. I need to go back and do it right


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2014)

Went from 1gpw(last grow) to 1/2gpw(latest grow), quite some difference when you overcook a vertical.

A storm is brewing here by all accounts. Last time we had 2 deaths in Amsterdam, they reckon it will be just as bad. Looks like it's about 10pm here at the moment.

Peace, DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 21, 2014)

Be safe dst. And that sucks about the yield.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2014)

Dems de breaks as they say Alpha. This is only the 2 time I have done it with the "legal" amount of plants (5 per household in NL). First time I was shocked and thought, why haven't I been doing it like this from the start, lol. 2nd time I was like, dam.....I think I overcooked the veg time

Made it home safe from the watering doon Button Ben (fuk me I was wet when I got home - it's about 6k round cycle)

Well at least I got this coming down next week Thrips have had a good old party in there, but thankfully they came late so most of the important growing had been done. They just look a bit beaten up.






Excuse the pic quality, they are from a phone, allbeit a new one.
Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yall are making me want a camera so bad. Has anyone used the Nokia lumia? It's like 42mp and it's a phone. Seems like it would be a good camera to have on the go.


I have a lumia 958 I think. It's not the uphyped super mega pixel one... like gigs said, those numbers are inflated. However my lumia takes the best pictures EVER. It's why I bought the phone. Windows phones SUCK for apps. They either don't exist, or they don't work. So if you like apps, don't get a windows phone. The pictures are the best of any phone though.... I guess that's what nokia works on a lot. Also the operating system is rock solid. No crashes or stalls. I've had it 2 years I think, only crashed on me one time early on.

The reason I bought the phone was because I thought it stupid to carry around a phone and a camera. So I got a phone with a camera good enough to replace a point and shoot. 

The typewriters on the windows phones are the best as well. Iphone and Android users alike love my typewriter, or whatever you call it... the keypad you type with on the screen.

Some pics from my phone over the past couple weeks. Another thing I love about it is how quickly the camera is accessible. I can see something I want a picture of and literally in 3 seconds from out of my pocket I can take a clear, nice picture of it. Before the op disappears.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm coming to you guys for HELP. Do you guys know if these are male or female ?


----------



## Figgy (Oct 21, 2014)

I picked up a Sony RX-100 last year. Wanted a DSLR, but not the size and weight. The wife and I needed something very portable for the kid and trips. Best point and shoot I've ever seen by far. I do still want a DSLR though. The Sony is good, but it lacks zoom as point and shoots do.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 21, 2014)

And while on the subject of pictures and cameras my phone takes some nice photos from time to time.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 21, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I'm coming to you guys for HELP. Do you guys know if these are male or female ?
> 
> View attachment 3277952 View attachment 3277953 View attachment 3277954 View attachment 3277955


Last pic looks male, others I'm not sure.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 21, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> And while on the subject of pictures and cameras my phone takes some nice photos from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 3277957


Beautiful beach............


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I'm coming to you guys for HELP. Do you guys know if these are male or female ?
> 
> View attachment 3277952 View attachment 3277953 View attachment 3277954 View attachment 3277955


The last pic looks like a male to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I have a lumia 958 I think. It's not the uphyped super mega pixel one... like gigs said, those numbers are inflated. However my lumia takes the best pictures EVER. It's why I bought the phone. Windows phones SUCK for apps. They either don't exist, or they don't work. So if you like apps, don't get a windows phone. The pictures are the best of any phone though.... I guess that's what nokia works on a lot. Also the operating system is rock solid. No crashes or stalls. I've had it 2 years I think, only crashed on me one time early on.
> 
> The reason I bought the phone was because I thought it stupid to carry around a phone and a camera. So I got a phone with a camera good enough to replace a point and shoot.
> 
> ...


the missus has the same phone..tis savage alright. The the zeiss lense that makes it aparently. I've a z2 n love the fucker


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> And while on the subject of pictures and cameras my phone takes some nice photos from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 3277957


Subject matter helps.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 21, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Beautiful beach............


I was thinking the same thing until I got photo bombed by my SO


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

NYC your wife has a big ass lol!

And it's not meant as a bad thing


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

from a sunset to a full moon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

buds and booty. 600 on fire as per!

Lemon Sour


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

pink lemonade is a fav of mine don, she would look great in my tent, you got cuts?


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 21, 2014)

I brought sand to the beach cuz my sand was better. Not to mention my sand was wetter too!!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

Don you're alive!!!

Oh and that lemon sour looks down right delicious!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

hahaha, class enwhysea.
you aren't friends with supchaka are you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

it's one off ghb, i've just taken a taster bud, should be dry by tonight or tomorrow. if it's fire i'll be revegging. it's got the looks and weight, if it's strong i'll hopefully get it cloned and femmed. i freaked out the other day thinking she'd lost her smell, then i realised i couldn't smell anything in the tent.... realised I was getting a second bout of cold.

I am just about giggles! been stricken with man flu for the last 6 weeks or so.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

Glad to see yea back around bud. Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

my sinuses are killing but otherwise am good cheers giggs! need to get back to full strength for this weekend I've a skip full of rubble to move! 

the tail end of this hurricane best be moved on by then too haha


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

duchieman said:


> So Doc, love the macro shot! You do need to get yourself another body. Any body, because you know that shot was you and not the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We race a Polaris RZR XP 1000 that's been modified a bit for more safety and to make some parts a little stronger. I have pipcs of the car but our names are in the pics so I need to scribble them out before I can post them. I will try and take care of that today so I can show everyone the car. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's what they look like when you by them except they don't come with the nice LED light bar.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's our car after I whited out the numbers on the number plate and name on the door. It's got a custom roll cage, forced air cooling for the helmets, race radio, intercom, two LED light bars (not on the car in the pic), custom wheels, Lowrance GPS, custom valving inside the shocks and racing seats.
The pic was taken moments before we started the race on Saturday. We removed the lights because it wasn't a night race so we wouldn't need them. We didn't want them to get broken by flying rocks or if we rolled the car or something.

I didn't think to take any pics after the race but should have to show contrast. Just imagine it with a heavy coating of dust, dirt and pieces of bushes stuck to it here and there and you'll get the idea, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

man that thing looks bucket loads of fun.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey doc the last time you and miss doc saw him he was in her belly but this is the outcome of my greatest creation. P.S. im getting my nuts cut off kids cost to much


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

I called it our car but it actually belongs to my brother. He drives it and I navigate for him but he has paid for everything on the car that hasn't come free via sponsors. He's a really awesome guy and I can't say enough good things about him. He always includes me in stuff even though he knows I won't be able to pay my own way sometimes. He doesn't care and never asks if I can afford to do whatever it is he's going to do. He'll just tell me that he would like me to join him and I show up. It's really dope.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

On the other note.i got a rookie question,i have a plant that i been breeding for a while,it hurmmie so if i clone the female top of the hurmmie will that l clone be a hurmmie as well?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

Now we have Babdancer joining the 600, sweet!
Good looking kid Jojo!


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Now we have Babyancer joining the 600, sweet!
> Good looking kid Jojo!



yeah, and that is one hell of a pose, looks like he was deep in thought then got tired and had a nap


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> On the other note.i got a rookie question,i have a plant that i been breeding for a while,it hurmmie so if i clone the female top of the hurmmie will that l clone be a hurmmie as well?


It depends on if the plants hermied from stress or genetics, really. I think that if it was from stressing the plant, you'll be ok.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

@ dezracer its good your brother looks out for you like that.im the black sheep of the family.my. brother is all about himself so i charge him double.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that thing looks bucket loads of fun.


The damn thing will almost do 80 MPH in the dirt. I think it would hit 80+ on the street since there wouldn't be any wheel spin. The speedo will get up to 80 in the dirt but the GPS will read 74-78 MPH, depending on traction. It only weighs like 1400 lbs and has over 100 HP so it feels like a rocket ship sometimes. It will really hook up in all wheel drive and launch itself off jumps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

true friend right there never mind brother Dez!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ dezracer its good your brother looks out for you like that.im the black sheep of the family.my. brother is all about himself so i charge him double.


Yeah, my older brother is the black sheep of the family. We both (my younger brother and I) still help him out here and there but only when we know he's not on drugs. He gets on meth and life goes out the window for him. He's got kids and a grandchild now and is currently in a court ordered rehab facility through the Salvation Army.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks @ ghb he looks like he is thinking how to build a trillis [email protected] dezracer out of 30 clones only 1 shows signs of hurmmie but this one hurmmie looks retarded and i love wired looking plants so should i chance it or chop it?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry to here that brother racer.stand by his side he will come around sooner or later.i lost my older brother when i was 9.he was shot in the head in front of me with a shotgun.be thankful u can still reach out and talk to him


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Sorry to here that brother racer.stand by his side he will come around sooner or later.i lost my older brother when i was 9.he was shot in the head in front of me with a shotgun.be thankful u can still reach out and talk to him


That's some real talk right there. I am glad he is still around. There have been many times where I was sure he wouldn't survive what he was going through but he miraculously has made it this far so there's some real hope for him. I just hope he can see it this time.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> The damn thing will almost do 80 MPH in the dirt. I think it would hit 80+ on the street since there wouldn't be any wheel spin. The speedo will get up to 80 in the dirt but the GPS will read 74-78 MPH, depending on traction. It only weighs like 1400 lbs and has over 100 HP so it feels like a rocket ship sometimes. It will really hook up in all wheel drive and launch itself off jumps


I was just getting ready to ask how quick that thing was!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

This is how we. Play


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

this how we play


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2014)

Great pic jojo. That's a cute lil one. Very mature face. And yes... kids do cost too much. We're done at 1 haha


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

Sick car!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

@ dezracer yes it gets pretty crazy here.im looking for a 1969 Oldsmobile 98 convertible.its hard to find.lol i got a 455 big block fully tricke. Out ready to drop in but need the car smh.call it a weekend toy


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

I have no work today so I decided to make some cannabutter. I had a little over 24 grams of vaped bud so I threw that in the crock pot along with about 4 grams of some smaller, not so hot looking buds for an even oz of ground up material. I am using 1 1/2 sticks of butter in hopes of netting out one stick for a batch of some killer cookies.

I wasn't sure how potent the vaped bud would be is why I added the bud. I'm hoping the cookies are really strong though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm looking forward to finally having enough to do some stuff with the left over trim after this harvest.
Thinking of trying for some cannabutter for cookies, too.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> hahaha, class enwhysea.
> you aren't friends with supchaka are you?


Ive seen him here on the 6 but I can't say we are friends but I can't say we are enemies either should I get to know the guy does he share my good taste in fine women with nice plump behinds ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2014)

Speaking of plump booties that I'd like to smoke...

        

I like my ladies to be thick in the body and not in the mind...


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice doobs. That should allow them to finish well for you. Should be getting cold enough up there really soon to make bugs a non-issue.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2014)

Had some thrip action on some of the leaves last week, but they gave up.
A few spots here & there from 'pillars, ZERO mites (thank FSM), a hand full of leaf hoppers, no slugs, or rodents...
... so far so good!

The greenhouse scatters the light nicely, too.
It's brighter in the greenhouse than outside it. With the flap open for air, there is a nice breeze blowing through it, too, so hoping to keep mold & fungi a non-issue.
Fingers are still crossed!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

you dont have all that long to wait anyway. Looks like they are fattening up quickly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2014)

I was noticing that, too.

Probably only 2 to 3 weeks left for most of them.
Some are more Sativa-dom so will take an extra couple of weeks, but I'm hoping to harvest near the end of October or first week of November for the bulk of them.
If it hadn't been for the recent typhoon in Japan the weather would have held for a couple weeks more and I wouldn't even have needed the greenhouse.
But if I hadn't built the thing it would have rained & frosted last week, I'm sure.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 21, 2014)

damn don, that lemon looks killer!! 

and no doubt jig, that does take some nice pics, i'm the type of person that if i did have a camera i would forget it, but i never forget my phone lol, so it seems like a good way to take some nice pics whenever the time arises. 

hey dez, that's a awesome off road truck!! You're brother sounds awesome man. I wish i lived close to my bro but hes in florida. We used to have fun times when we lived sorta close. I'm hoping to visit florida sometime soon because my mom lives there too. You're a lucky guy to have such a cool bro and have the quality time with him. My brother was so against weed until he found out i smoked and later on found out i grow. Then he was curious about it. he was about 26 years old the first time he smoked. He came over and he took a bong hit. Puked a little. Then said "holy shit i think i'm broiled" (i think he meant he was baked lol)edit: i just read about your older brother, hope he hangs in there and gets better :/ I see that meth on tv shows and that shit looks like bad news 

Cute kid jojo and hella awesome video, that car is nasty!!! Wouldn't take much to burn the rubber off those low pros. I had a 73 cuttlass supreme, loved that boat.

Doobs, it was awesome seeing your garden fill out over time, it would be AWESOME if you could do a time lapse video of it with the pics hint hint  i love time lapse vids

and last but not least, NICE ASS NYC!!!! holy damn!!! 

Sorry for the long post lol, just figured i''d make my rounds in one post, hope yall have a nice day


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

One of the Sour Cherry plants turned out to be male so I brought him home last night to keep a close eye on him. I want to collect pollen from him to dust a few strains with. There's quite a few strains going right now between and my buddy @papakush6 . I've got four and hes got seven or eight.
Here's a couple pics I took with my phone of the boy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2014)

A vid from the previous photo session...


----------



## Figgy (Oct 21, 2014)

@Dezracer - Sorry to hear about you brother with the meth problem. My younger brother had a 2 year fight with it, and came through. That stuff will completely change you. The wife and I will make sure to include him in our prayers. And best of luck to your family with dealing with it.

Doobs - Thise plants look better and better every week! Makes me wish I could do an outdoor grow.

jojodancee - the kid is adorable. Best thing that will ever happen to you and the misses! The wife and I will also be including yall in our prayers. Yall will definitely need it!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey! I got a "bright" idea today.. LOL If any on you socal people have broken led grow light panels PM me. I am looking to give you 20$ for your broke POS before it hits the garbage can. I just want parts for R&D and I figure there are a ton of broken ass black star panels. 

My goal is to devise a super simple way of taking broke panels and turning them into cob monsters. I figure a nice write up on how to, using connectors instead of solder etc.. should make the idea user friendly for DIY. 

Im wondering how much money has been thrown away on products that burn up within a year or less.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 21, 2014)

I only have the two lights that belong to Jigfresh so I can't help you out. I want to build me a couple of lights like yours that has the flour COB LEDs in it for my 2x4 veg space. I think that would be more than enough light for the space.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2014)

I have 3 -600w digital ballast that don't work and haven't found anyone in the area that can work on them.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeeez spend 1 day at the drs. and see what you miss.
@jojo congrats man, a new light in your life!
@doobie nice, f'in nice. Nothing else I can say.
@dez sorry 'bout your bro. Be supportive, but you know that.
@cof I have 4 if anybody can repair them. I'm in the same boat.
I refused a script for the pain killers today.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thankyou all fam.i have more fun with u guys than i do with the back stabbers here in my hood.i guess thats what real friends do


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

@curious old fart and @oldman60 I can fix digital ballast! Actually just had to fix my 250!

Oh and there's this  wahoo is it Wednesday yet?!?!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> @curious old fart and @oldman60 I can fix digital ballast! Actually just had to fix my 250!
> 
> Oh and there's this  wahoo is it Wednesday yet?!?!
> 
> View attachment 3278229


Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> @ dezracer yes it gets pretty crazy here.im looking for a 1969 Oldsmobile 98 convertible.its hard to find.lol i got a 455 big block fully tricke. Out ready to drop in but need the car smh.call it a weekend toy


Jojo congrats man! I want to find a 33 ford or a 34 3 window chevy coupe. i used to want a t-bucket but i want to ride with the kids in it. Nyc i like like them with a ass fatter than a swamp possum with the mumps, but supa seems to like the chesty ones


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally getting caught up with some vids.
This was the first evening of ownership of the new cycle.
After I got it home I made a dispensary run and then went up the road just over the hill that is across the street from my home to show you a bit of were I get to live...

(*_will be making a bike-mount for my mini-DVR cameras in the near future, so this is the last helmet chin-cam footage. But I have another video that I recorded of the final Honda scooter drive to the dealership for the trade-in and paperwork signatures and keys handed off. I'll post that vid later._)


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 21, 2014)

@Dr.D81 yeah I prefer my girls to have some ass. My SO doesn't have any tits at least that's what she tells me. I kislled the plant you guys said was male today I think I may have one more in there I'm waiting a few days to be sure though. I'll post some pics tomorrow when lights come back on. I also dropped the lights to about 16 inches above the canopy today hoping the temps don't get too high but they seemed to hold at 81 just fine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys i put a calender on my tablet a few weeks back just for the grow, and i have to say it is working out great. I can flip back and forward, and see where i am and where i am going. With the two rooms and so many seeds getting poped i would go crazy if it was not written down. I am marking seed germ, plantings, flip, pollination, and perspective finish dates. What do you guys use?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dream as is a 1959 caddy fleetwood 4 door


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Dream as is a 1959 caddy fleetwood 4 door


That is a nice car. I just like old cars. I wouldnt pass up a mock 1, old caddy, lincoln, 33 packerd, chopped murc, duster, nova, but dream car is 57 corvette or a 68 shelby cobra.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys i put a calender on my tablet a few weeks back just for the grow, and i have to say it is working out great. I can flip back and forward, and see where i am and where i am going. With the two rooms and so many seeds getting poped i would go crazy if it was not written down. I am marking seed germ, plantings, flip, pollination, and perspective finish dates. What do you guys use?


Memory, post-it notes and "they'll be done when they're good and ready dear"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Memory, post-it notes and "they'll be done when they're good and ready dear"


Memory gets kind of fuzzy from time to time


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Finally getting caught up with some vids.
> This was the first evening of ownership of the new cycle.
> After I got it home I made a dispensary run and then went up the road just over the hill that is across the street from my home to show you a bit of were I get to live...
> 
> (*_will be making a bike-mount for my mini-DVR cameras in the near future, so this is the last helmet chin-cam footage. But I have another video that I recorded of the final Honda scooter drive to the dealership for the trade-in and paperwork signatures and keys handed off. I'll post that vid later._)


Looks like a nice quiet area doob, not that much different than here.
Good vid.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Memory gets kind of fuzzy from time to time


Mine to but I have 3 to 4 strains at a time, seed to flower all at once.
It's just a lot easier.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have way to many strains going. Cutting it back after this grow to 16 mothers.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys i put a calender on my tablet a few weeks back just for the grow, and i have to say it is working out great. I can flip back and forward, and see where i am and where i am going. With the two rooms and so many seeds getting poped i would go crazy if it was not written down. I am marking seed germ, plantings, flip, pollination, and perspective finish dates. What do you guys use?


Been using Grow Assistant but it can be flaky but its good to be able to record things, doesn’t have comeups but works for me.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2014)

I use grow app cannabis US doc.

My damn fan for my exhaust quit tonight! Grrr more money to spend...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is a nice car. I just like old cars. I wouldnt pass up a mock 1, old caddy, lincoln, 33 packerd, chopped murc, duster, nova, but dream car is 57 corvette or a 68 shelby cobra.


I still have dreams about my '65 Impala SS my favorite car ever.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I use grow app cannabis US doc.
> 
> My damn fan for my exhaust quit tonight! Grrr more money to spend...


What ever can go wrong will. This summer I fried 3 out of 4 ballasts in 1 week
due to confusion with my supplier I went 2 1/2 weeks with 1 light with a room in
flower. Talk about low yield.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Memory gets kind of fuzzy from time to time


My wife says I have CRS (can't remember shit) but really it's selective
deafness.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3278568


The jungle's filling in nicely Doc.
Nice pic.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 21, 2014)

D m8 am ready when u are


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol @oldman60 my dad says the same thing! Dr d, I just use the calendar on my phone and I put reminders on my alarm for things I need to do for the current week. Works great and xcan reference back. Looks like this


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2014)

Alpha that's what I do aswell just mark the calender in phone with notes


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 22, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> What ever can go wrong will. This summer I fried 3 out of 4 ballasts in 1 week
> due to confusion with my supplier I went 2 1/2 weeks with 1 light with a room in
> flower. Talk about low yield.


Yea it's all good I needed a new one anyways.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

works like a charm  @budolskie


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 22, 2014)

I got woke up tonight about a half hour ago to my cat chasing a squirrel all over the house. I was going for the camera but gf was yelling at me to get it out. I figured I have to be up in 2 hours so might as stay up. 

Here's the picture I tried to upload the other night. This is off my friends porch.

Just a picture of the tree colors while I was fishing.
And my dog


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> One of the Sour Cherry plants turned out to be male so I brought him home last night to keep a close eye on him. I want to collect pollen from him to dust a few strains with. There's quite a few strains going right now between and my buddy @papakush6 . I've got four and hes got seven or eight.
> Here's a couple pics I took with my phone of the boy
> View attachment 3278106 View attachment 3278107


Don't want to hurt yer feelings, Dez but that Male looks a bit stretchy, and no great side branching from what I can see. I would wait until I got another male before having an orgy with all your strains. Just my opinion though.

As a young'un I thought my Dad was pretty cool when he bought a speaking car, lmfao.......oh how we change our minds quickly>>Austin Montego.....bahahahaha.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Jimmer, Dude holy shit that's amazing. Makes me miss the fall in NY even more. That's probably the best fall picture I've seen all year. Is that NY? That is one of the nicest scenes iI've seen, if that was my yard I'd die happy


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jimmer, Dude holy shit that's amazing. Makes me miss the fall in NY even more. That's probably the best fall picture I've seen all year. Is that NY? That is one of the nicest scenes iI've seen, if that was my yard I'd die happy


Yes it's in NY, it's about 10 mins from my house. One of the hills in the distance has a big ski lodge on it. The picture of the lake and hill is the lake I basically live on. My house is at the top of the hill and there is literally only a half a mile down the other side to another big lake.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys i put a calender on my tablet a few weeks back just for the grow, and i have to say it is working out great. I can flip back and forward, and see where i am and where i am going. With the two rooms and so many seeds getting poped i would go crazy if it was not written down. I am marking seed germ, plantings, flip, pollination, and perspective finish dates. What do you guys use?


I just veg when i have room and flower until they are done. I don't even remember when i threw them into flowering.. sometime around august or september for most of them... You can always go back and check dates from the camera too if you get lost


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 22, 2014)

I printed out a calendar and have it attached to a clipboard that is hung in my veg area


DST said:


> Don't want to hurt yer feelings, *Dez but that Male looks a bit stretchy, and no great side branching from what I can see. I would wait until I got another male before having an orgy with all your strains. Just my opinion though.*


I thought so too but it is the only male out of ten seeds since only three of them popped. It was a little disappointing to see so few seeds pop so I was planning to at least hit the single female we have of the Sour Cherry. There's still one that hasn't shown sex yet and I'm hoping it's female. I was only planning to hit a branch of each plant though too. Not the entire plant as I would only want a few seeds of each. Maybe I'll just scrap the male anyway and just settle for the two females (if the third one turns out to be female, that is). More seeds can always be bought from BB


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 22, 2014)

OG 18 monster crop reveg on left, Greatful Casey in the middle and 2 Psycho killer on the right. Greatful Casey is Casey Jones x Casey Jones. Casey Jones is reversed the Truecannabliss cut of Head Seeds Casey Jones.


 

and here is a image from seedfinder of a Grateful Casey somebody grew under 650watt







Hoping mine turns out like this.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I'll top the one SC that is for sure a female and take cuttings from her to make a group of SC clones. That will make up for the low ratio. It was just really disappointing for me to wait for so long to get some SC and then have such a poor germ rate on them. I figure it to be a fluke thing and don't blame the breeder at all. These things happen sometimes, is how I see it.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3278576 View attachment 3278577 View attachment 3278578 View attachment 3278579 Lol @oldman60 my dad says the same thing! Dr d, I just use the calendar on my phone and I put reminders on my alarm for things I need to do for the current week. Works great and xcan reference back. Looks like this


Old printers come from the same mold.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I got woke up tonight about a half hour ago to my cat chasing a squirrel all over the house. I was going for the camera but gf was yelling at me to get it out. I figured I have to be up in 2 hours so might as stay up.
> 
> Here's the picture I tried to upload the other night. This is off my friends porch.View attachment 3278598
> 
> ...


Where's the pics of the fish?


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 22, 2014)

8 Weeks under 300 watts - 150 LED and 150 hPS, exhaust got turned off/ unplugged and cord from fan curled around the first plant and suddenly turning red, love it when it happens, but don't understand how this rogue seed slid in, but I am pretty sure this is a " Tahoe Black Forest Indica" - perhaps a mix of Indica and Cambodian Landrace. Hopefully both will be ready this time next week. I AM SIMPLY AMAZED, first time any luck with the LED, even as secondary.

Jimmer miss NY myself grew up in Westchester county and moved to California when I was 15.

Alpha glad to hear the move went well.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 22, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> 8 Weeks under 300 watts - 150 LED and 150 hPS, exhaust got turned off/ unplugged and cord from fan curled around the first plant and suddenly turning red, love it when it happens, but don't understand how this rogue seed slid in, but I am pretty sure this is a " Tahoe Black Forest Indica" - perhaps a mix of Indica and Cambodian Landrace. Hopefully both will be ready this time next week. I AM SIMPLY AMAZED, first time any luck with the LED, even as secondary.
> 
> Jimmer miss NY myself grew up in Westchester county and moved to California when I was 15.
> 
> Alpha glad to hear the move went well.


Took two tops off the second plant - 40 g's wet - 20 g's trimmed and dried for 4 days. Very tasty, no cough, stoney .... lasts for a while.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a 1964 vet my god father lef. Me.the car is torn apart but i have all of the parts.pulled out the 327 and swapped it out for a 383 stroker.plz dont ask why lol i was high that day.cant find the original block anywhere..talk about a bone head move


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 22, 2014)

All these names i love it.one day i will come across a breed that will make me pass out.until then i will be happy with what i have.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 22, 2014)

They're getting fat....


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 22, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> 8 Weeks under 300 watts - 150 LED and 150 hPS, exhaust got turned off/ unplugged and cord from fan curled around the first plant and suddenly turning red, love it when it happens, but don't understand how this rogue seed slid in, but I am pretty sure this is a " Tahoe Black Forest Indica" - perhaps a mix of Indica and Cambodian Landrace. Hopefully both will be ready this time next week. I AM SIMPLY AMAZED, first time any luck with the LED, even as secondary.
> 
> Jimmer miss NY myself grew up in Westchester county and moved to California when I was 15.
> 
> Alpha glad to hear the move went well.


Hey hippy I also grew up in Westchester where about did you stay? Such an amazing place to grow up so diverse and shit. But I moved to Westchester from Cali so we had a vise versa thing going on I guess.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 22, 2014)

Game on....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice set up Gigs !
Im jealous
I only have a pos point & shoot
can't wait to see some pr0n


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Game on....
> 
> View attachment 3278836


I trust we will see some pics tomorrow!(lol)
I'm happy for ya bro, you deserve it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

nice car dst, lmao! 
Jimmer, you're a lucky man having views like that when you walk out your back door, im jealous! 
Oldman, that's so true, I bet you know my dad, you must have met him at some point because you two are so much alike lol. If youve ever worked with a short man thats about 55yrs old now named scott, then that's probably my pops 
Giggles, those plants are growing up quick, damn! And congrats on your camera arriving, you're gonna have a blast with that beast 
Thanks hippy, i'm glad everything is unpacked and put away, now i'm just having trouble when i'm in the kitchen because i have no idea what cabinet or drawer has what in it lol
That grateful casey looks freaking dank beastgrow


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 22, 2014)

Just finished making some chocolate chip cookies with the butter I made yesterday. I have no idea what to expect for potency since I've never used vaped bud before. I did add a little over an eighth of decent bud though so we'll see. All I can say is the butter was pretty dark in color and the cookies smell like weed, lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> nice car dst, lmao!
> Jimmer, you're a lucky man having views like that when you walk out your back door, im jealous!
> Oldman, that's so true, I bet you know my dad, you must have met him at some point because you two are so much alike lol. If youve ever worked with a short man thats about 55yrs old now named scott, then that's probably my pops
> Giggles, those plants are growing up quick, damn! And congrats on your camera arriving, you're gonna have a blast with that beast
> ...


Could be but I stayed upstate all my life.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

yeah, thats where my dad has been his whole life too, he lives in otsego county @oldman


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 22, 2014)

The plan is to take 5-6 clones of each breed put them in 5x5 pots every 2weeks and flower


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 22, 2014)

Finally got some bud grape ape and juicy fruit. The juicy fruit really does remind me.of chewing gum have tasted the grape yet though. Hey do any of you guys run a 1k with a splitter for two 600 bulbs ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

2 Psychosis, then 2 Super lemon haze, all 18 days into 12/12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Finally got some bud grape ape and juicy fruit. The juicy fruit really does remind me.of chewing gum have tasted the grape yet though. Hey do any of you guys run a 1k with a splitter for two 600 bulbs ?


Some good weed around that town. I have a buddy in Canton i stop a get a sac when i am in town. Its coming from our boy that grows in Humbolt.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2014)

Wild video of some wet weather cycle racing.
201+mph in the rain on country roads...
Holy crap....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Could be but I stayed upstate all my life.


Oneonta, Endicott or Binghamton these are the only printing ctrs down there I know of.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Wild video of some wet weather cycle racing.
> 201+mph in the rain on country roads...
> Holy crap....


Big balls on them boys


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Wild video of some wet weather cycle racing.
> 201+mph in the rain on country roads...
> Holy crap....


All balls no brains.
I saw the 200mph crash where the rider took a stone wall and lived
at the Isle of Man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

Led screen is filling in nicely.
 the 6 seed pw xog i havea clone of the one in the octagon in here also


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Just put a couple tangilope in Dwc buckets, I'll have to paint them black at some point or something, maybe some alum foil, hoping they are happy in their new pots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hell yea they should grow there little butts off in there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

I hope so Dr d  I really like the tap water here but this is the true test, if the hydro plants like it no more RO for this guy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am running half and half of rain and tap now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

If I could find rain I would be a happy camper, iit's rained maybe twice in 6 months here, but it does rain in the winter so I should give that a shot, I've never used rain water before


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2014)

I looked into running my 1000w with a splitter. I forget why but I decided against it. How's that for good info!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 22, 2014)

I see purple forming....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> If I could find rain I would be a happy camper, iit's rained maybe twice in 6 months here, but it does rain in the winter so I should give that a shot, I've never used rain water before


I wish i could just send you some. we get 2 clear up rains a week most of the year. A clear up rain is when it rains clear up to your butt hole


----------



## AquariusPanta (Oct 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Led screen is filling in nicely.
> View attachment 3278957 the 6 seed pw xog i havea clone of the one in the octagon in here also
> View attachment 3278959


What sort of LEDs are you using? Brands?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

AquariusPanta said:


> What sort of LEDs are you using? Brands?


Kessil h350 db, h350 m, and a 400 watt china job.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol!! @Dr.D81 that's a little too much rain


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yea i just looked it up 53.85 in so far this year.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn!! That's crazy, we've had 11 and like 9 of that was in February lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Feb-april


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey does any one have recommendation of a root stimulator for promix medium? I just culled 2 males and the roots were like non existent, I know they haven't had any light in a month but still, I figure they should have had more root growth, it's been a while since I've done anything in soil so when u compare it to hydro my soil roots are rather ridiculous


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey does any one have recommendation of a root stimulator for promix medium? I just culled 2 males and the roots were like non existent, I know they haven't had any light in a month but still, I figure they should have had more root growth, it's been a while since I've done anything in soil so when u compare it to hydro my soil roots are rather ridiculous


Our record is 12 inches in 24 hours!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey does any one have recommendation of a root stimulator for promix medium? I just culled 2 males and the roots were like non existent, I know they haven't had any light in a month but still, I figure they should have had more root growth, it's been a while since I've done anything in soil so when u compare it to hydro my soil roots are rather ridiculous


Ewt!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> If I could find rain I would be a happy camper, iit's rained maybe twice in 6 months here, but it does rain in the winter so I should give that a shot, I've never used rain water before


It's all natural.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It's all natural.


And free


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3278986 I see purple forming....


Is that with the new camera?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 22, 2014)

@oldman60 yes it is and so is this.

She isn't happy with me...


----------



## Figgy (Oct 22, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Wild video of some wet weather cycle racing.
> 201+mph in the rain on country roads...
> Holy crap....


Love watching Isle of Man races! Big ball riding right there. The mountains of North Carolina and Tennessee have roads just as fun to blast through, but also traffic. I've heard there's some fun riding to be had there


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Love watching Isle of Man races! Big ball riding right there. The mountains of North Carolina and Tennessee have roads just as fun to blast through, but also traffic. I've heard there's some fun riding to be had there


I used to love long rides in the Adirondack Mtns in no. NY,
long mountain rds. huge elevation changes, lakes and streams 
every where a lot of switchback turns it was a blast.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> @oldman60 yes it is and so is this.
> 
> She isn't happy with me...
> 
> View attachment 3279056


Caption "get that damn whatchamacallit out of my face"


----------



## Figgy (Oct 22, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I used to love long rides in the Adirondack Mtns in no. NY,
> long mountain rds. huge elevation changes, lakes and streams
> every where a lot of switchback turns it was a blast.


Yep. That's the whole reason I sold my last bike. Once you have ridden mountains, the flat straight roads are completely dull and unsatisfying.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> @oldman60 yes it is and so is this.
> 
> She isn't happy with me...
> 
> View attachment 3279056


good lookin hound
great nose.......


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2014)

F stops, Depth of field, reciprocity, focal point. Those are your research assignments for the week.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice pics giggles
Dr d, is there a certain recipe for the ewt? I'll have to pic some castings up some time soon . And holy shit 12" in 24 hours!? That would be freaking nuts dang, back in NY we got 4" one day and it flooded everything and the coast Guard had to come in. Lost all mmy stuff in the basement, water up to the basement ceiling!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice pics giggles
> Dr d, is there a certain recipe for the ewt? I'll have to pic some castings up some time soon . And holy shit 12" in 24 hours!? That would be freaking nuts dang, back in NY we got 4" one day and it flooded everything and the coast Guard had to come in. Lost all mmy stuff in the basement, water up to the basement ceiling!


Deep ditches here and you can't hardly turn around with out hitting one bayou or another. It all feeds to the Achafalaya and Wiskey river. After the great flood of 1927 they implemented a series of levies and locks creating the largest swamp in the US. No basements ether


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 22, 2014)

Now that's a green house. Haha.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Deep ditches here and you can't hardly turn around with out hitting one bayou or another. It all feeds to the Achafalaya and Wiskey river. After the great flood of 1927 they implemented a series of levies and locks creating the largest swamp in the US. No basements ether


My brother lives on the eastern shore of Maryland and it's the same way, no basements
rivers and streams go up 3 inches they flood, ground water is about 3 shovels deep
everybody has raised gardens.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3279089 View attachment 3279090


That is some flat country.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

SS X BK


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2014)

Sad day in my country today. Looks like our war mongering, Evangelical leader has got the fight he was looking for. Less than one year from our election and now he has the "Wartime Measures Act" that he can use and stay in power. This may sound harsh but I really wish it would be him that got popped and not our soldiers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Sad day in my country today. Looks like our war mongering, Evangelical leader has got the fight he was looking for. Less than one year from our election and now he has the "Wartime Measures Act" that he can use and stay in power. This may sound harsh but I really wish it would be him that got popped and not our soldiers.


As a VFW i concur!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2014)

The guy ran right through the front doors of our Parliament with a long gun only a couple of minutes after shooting a reservist ceremoniously standing guard with an unloaded weapon. This video shows what happened within a minute of him entering the building.







RIP Corporal.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2014)

Today makes 8 years of being married to my old lady. We celebrated by going to the doctor and getting in a fight. lol

Shame about all the goings on in canada there duchie


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy anniversary Jig! Sorry you got in a fight. Hope it gets ironed out soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Today makes 8 years of being married to my old lady. We celebrated by going to the doctor and getting in a fight. lol
> 
> Shame about all the goings on in canada there duchie


That sucks fighting on special days is no good man. Been kind of touchy around here lately. I didn't notice the canadian flag till after my post a minute ago, but i guess politicians are the same everywhere.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang duchie that's crazy stuff right there, wishin the best out your way. 
Anyone know what's going on with this plant? Seems anything I put in dirt lately grows fine and then all of a sudden starts looking like crap. Glad I took a bunch of clones because I'm thinking about just scrapping everything in dirt :/


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2014)

I just threw the flag in there after the fact to show some patriotism.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 22, 2014)

Congrats to you & Mrs. Jigfresh!
Hope things smoothed out after the fight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like it needs cal\mag alpha and as for the ewt recipe all i use is ewc 2 table spoons of brown suger and 2 tbs of kelp meal


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dang duchie that's crazy stuff right there, wishin the best out your way.
> Anyone know what's going on with this plant? Seems anything I put in dirt lately grows fine and then all of a sudden starts looking like crap. Glad I took a bunch of clones because I'm thinking about just scrapping everything in dirt :/


your mix is too hot and you're burning it up.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

No doubt Dr d, I thought it could be that because or the ro water I was using but I was adding gh calmag @ 1tsp a gal, but I don't think that's nearly enough, I just gave them a 1/4 gal of only calmag and water, I hope they can recover


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

I've only fed them 3 times in 2 months cof :/ could a deficiency cause burnt tips? I'm in promix


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2014)

It appears that the promix is too hot for young plants.. Dead leaf tips are a sign of too many nutes.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Promix is a peat base with no added nutes, I've fed about 6 weeks ago @ 1/4 strength nutes then about 3 weeks ago 1/2 strength and then about a week ago full strength, maybe the last feeding burned them, grr I suck at soil, I used to do OK with promix years ago but I think I lostthe touch


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> your mix is too hot and you're burning it up.
> 
> 
> cof


I think he is in plan promix. Am i right alpha?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

I should have went to the next page oh well i am high, sleepy and going to bed. Have a nice night 600ers


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah just regular promix with a bit of perlite Dr d, have a good night bud, thanks for the ewc recipe


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone know of if nute concentration in dirt is different than hydro? Like if I can feed plants in hydro at 600ppm, wouldtthe same plant in dirt react the same way to the nutrients? It seems I can't feed anything in dirt more than 350ppm or so but hydro they will take 800ppm with out any adverse effects. I'm really confused


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 23, 2014)

No doubt i could feed more in hydro..
Guess it has something to do with oxygen levels in the root zone.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does anyone know of if nute concentration in dirt is different than hydro? Like if I can feed plants in hydro at 600ppm, wouldtthe same plant in dirt react the same way to the nutrients? It seems I can't feed anything in dirt more than 350ppm or so but hydro they will take 800ppm with out any adverse effects. I'm really confused


Soil tends to feed a lot lighter, the plant gets far less o2 to use the nutes
don't forget what isn't used stays 'till next watering then you begin to build 
a concentration of nutes, l feed @ 30% recommended every 3-4 weeks the 
only time l break this is late flower then l'll hit them until l see just the leaf tips 
turn yellow about 3 weeks out then they get only water.
Some strains are more forgiving of over or under feeding you have to
grow them a few times to dial them in or get advice from someone who has.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey fellas just checking in. Sorry no time the past few weeks to read and catch up, been working 17hr days every day 7 days a week.

All is well around these parts and hope it's the same for y'all.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does anyone know of if nute concentration in dirt is different than hydro? Like if I can feed plants in hydro at 600ppm, wouldtthe same plant in dirt react the same way to the nutrients? It seems I can't feed anything in dirt more than 350ppm or so but hydro they will take 800ppm with out any adverse effects. I'm really confused


I know in the past when searching for new or different nutes, I've noticed that a lot of them have different feeding schedules and strengths for soil and hydro. I stay away from hydro for personal reasons, so I can only comment on what I've noticed through my readings.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 23, 2014)

I think I have some good news one of these bag seeds has started budding out. As for the other two or three I'm still not sure if I have male/females yet but here are some non close up pics of the kids. 

    

Do you guys think it would be better to hang my led from the top of tebt along side my 400 as opposed to the side of tent it would be able to hit more plants hanging from the top I guess


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 23, 2014)

Just started harvesting Lemon Skunk at day 60 from flip. Sticky icky. Long way ahead.. Lots of mix and good music


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dang duchie that's crazy stuff right there, wishin the best out your way.
> Anyone know what's going on with this plant? Seems anything I put in dirt lately grows fine and then all of a sudden starts looking like crap. Glad I took a bunch of clones because I'm thinking about just scrapping everything in dirt :/


sounds like a hot batch of soil. give it a good flush and then a low dose of all purpose fertilizer and it should clear up


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 23, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I think I have some good news one of these bag seeds has started budding out. As for the other two or three I'm still not sure if I have male/females yet but here are some non close up pics of the kids.
> 
> View attachment 3279225 View attachment 3279227 View attachment 3279229 View attachment 3279230
> 
> Do you guys think it would be better to hang my led from the top of tebt along side my 400 as opposed to the side of tent it would be able to hit more plants hanging from the top I guess


yes i would hang from the top.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 23, 2014)

HydroGP that Lemon Skunk looks fire! Is that the DNA Lemon Skunk?


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> If I could find rain I would be a happy camper, iit's rained maybe twice in 6 months here, but it does rain in the winter so I should give that a shot, I've never used rain water before


Today may be your chance raining in the valley.


----------



## Stompromper (Oct 23, 2014)

4week Space Haze juicing up!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, that makes sense, in the past when I used to use promix it took me many grows to dial it in, then when I switched to hydro everything was different and I had no clue what was up. Now having some in dirt again I'm like uhhhh what do I do!? Lol
Nyc, is that a daisy cloner in ur pic , I love those, it was my first Aero cloner. DANK buds ya got there stompromper and hydrogp! Looks tasty!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's video footage from my last ride with the scooter when I drove it to the dealership 3 weeks ago.
The camera battery ran out only 1/4-mile from the cycleshop.
It was a fun ride on a nice & sunny day, and I was upgrading back to a real motorcycle, so it was about as good a ride as could be.






Hope everyone has a good day!
I have to repair the roof of the green house.
Something went wrong in the supports I added to make two peaks in the plastic sheeting to make most of the rain drain off instead of collecting in two massive 40-lb pools on each half of the plastic sheeting.
Was having to go out every 4 to 6 hours to push it up using an old sofa cushion (so I wouldn't puncture the plastic sheeting).
Had some thick foam pads attached between the sheeting & the wood pillars, and everything was working fine.
But woke up this morning to see that both 1-3/4" x 1-1/2" thick crossmembers had broken sometime in the night.
So back to square one with that little problem.
Would be an easy fix, but having to do it with what I have, as my budget is toast until the 1st.
Will have a short vid of the damage posted to youtube later.

I swear I just now had a deja vu about this...

... the deja vu was me typing this out and ending where I said I'd post the vid to youtube.
Then someone posted a chin up/hope the plants are safe/you'll work it out response.
Weird.
Anywho, out to check the damage and come up with a Plan-B...
... after some morning libations...


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 23, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> HydroGP that Lemon Skunk looks fire! Is that the DNA Lemon Skunk?


No its from GHS. It is fire  Hate to let it go but its been a few years now..


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2014)

hey doob. Chin up pal. I really hope the plants are alright. I'm sure you'll figure something out. Good luck.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 23, 2014)

@AlphaPhase yeah bro got it from the cl for 35$  always good pickins on there.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 23, 2014)

http://askdandelion.com/grilling.php?id=ushio-us5001670-enhanced-performance-hps-lamp-600watt-opti-red-p-11448.html

USHIO - anyone got any thoughts? $11.99, maybe if it appears to good...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - I almost said something about the design. You should have seen my first try with plastic. The wind ripped it off! Home Depot has credit cards  They carry clear corrugated panels that may be perfect in an A-frame pitch or a lean-to pitch.









Here is a cool design:










Found it while searching Craigslist for corrugated plastic.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

The short-lived plastic sheeting:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

Next spring I'm thinking of building a permanent greenhouse.
For this season I just need the plastic to last 3 weeks, tops.

I inspected the damage to the wooden crossmembers and they broke because of a knot in the 2x4 that I ignored when I ripped it in two.
Both halves of the 2x4 broke at the knot in the wood due to wind pressure.

Re-doing the same support, but with whole 2x4's and a 3rd 2x4 to act as a jack stud where the roof supports will be crossing.
And anywhere there will be direct contact with anything, I'll be adding strips of Gorilla tape to re-enforce to prevent rips & stretching.

But I'm definitely going to be designing a real structure to build for a greenhouse this coming Spring.
Will con-fab with the boss to see what size I'll be allowed, but she's already said I need a greenhouse next year, so it's just a matter of making plans & picking a spot to build it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> hey doob. Chin up pal. I really hope the plants are alright. I'm sure you'll figure something out. Good luck.


I _*KNEW*_ it was you who had haunted my future memories of days long ago that are yet to pass!!!



No damage to the plants, either.
They didn't even notice anything had happened.
They even packed on visible weight overnight.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

I love this picture:







Enjoy a glass of wine in your greenhouse!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 23, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> http://askdandelion.com/grilling.php?id=ushio-us5001670-enhanced-performance-hps-lamp-600watt-opti-red-p-11448.html
> 
> USHIO - anyone got any thoughts? $11.99, maybe if it appears to good...


Buy it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

It's sprinkling today @hippy132  looks like the winter has come! I'm going to put a garbage can out to try to get some of it  
Does anyone know where to get a good deal on 2 gallon black buckets with lids? I found some at us plastic. Com but it's 40$ for 5 (with shipping) which is a little too much, if it was free shipping it wouldn't be bad, I've checked Lowes and I found 2 gallon blue buckets but I can't find the lids for them


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's sprinkling today


-NO its raining!  lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> -NO its raining!  lol


That is cute! true future politicians.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2014)

Doobie... the real trip of the whole thing is that I am a future you living in the past, so really I was messing with my past self in his future, still in my past, yet simultaneously in my present. Or your present, however you want to think about it. 

And please, for the love of pete, don't ask any questions or the universe may cease to exist.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2014)

Boom!!! Mind blown


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

But what will.... ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2014)

I found the backwards dot....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

The universe was then remade in my image:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol!!! That's too freaking adorable!! You broke my heart lol!! @HydroGp


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's the booboo my greenhouse-ish structure received during the night...




But the girls are juuuuust fine...




le grand pastiche au Comeaux voulez vous un avec ler Pepe LePew...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok fam i think i need your help on this one....male ,female or hurmmie? I never seen this b4.round ball with a hair coming out.the top of the plant is female tho


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like a funky male. What is it on?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2014)

A bag seed i breed with a vanilla.i dont know what kind of seed it was out of the bud but i was toasted after 4 pulls


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is the top of the plant


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Jojo, some hermies produce male flower with pistols but they still may have pollon, some release pollon than is not usable so it won't pollinate the female, but it's a herm


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

You could pick one off and see if there's pollon in it


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys....lol no dicks in my house


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2014)

I get to the spot to check on my plants and i see my moon looking crazy leaves turning yellow ill post pics tonight.im quick to chop it and start over


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

Found the vid of me picking up the new bike from the dealership back on the 2nd...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmmm... not sure what happened to the audio to the vid, but there was some '80's butt-rock playing over the loudspeakers, some engine vrooming, and then a slow putt-putt off into the sunset...


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's sprinkling today @hippy132  looks like the winter has come! I'm going to put a garbage can out to try to get some of it
> Does anyone know where to get a good deal on 2 gallon black buckets with lids? I found some at us plastic. Com but it's 40$ for 5 (with shipping) which is a little too much, if it was free shipping it wouldn't be bad, I've checked Lowes and I found 2 gallon blue buckets but I can't find the lids for them


Home Depot has the 5 gallon and the 2 gallon and lids when I need mine.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 23, 2014)

Dog @ the beginning of week 5. I'm starting to get a little excited for these!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> http://askdandelion.com/grilling.php?id=ushio-us5001670-enhanced-performance-hps-lamp-600watt-opti-red-p-11448.html
> 
> USHIO - anyone got any thoughts? $11.99, maybe if it appears to good...


that is a great deal. I think I paid about $65 for mine...and the plants love it.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2014)

duchieman said:


> I just threw the flag in there after the fact to show some patriotism.


It was nice to see it.

The terrorists amount to little pricks. 

If they try to be more, then you'll just give them what-for.

Sorry for your loss.

JD


----------



## Figgy (Oct 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> that is a great deal. I think I paid about $65 for mine...and the plants love it.
> 
> 
> cof


I tried ordering one, but the page just locks up with nothing in the cart. $12 is a steal for that bulb. I would buy 3 and be set for a while.

And yes, the plants love them!


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 23, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I tried ordering one, but the page just locks up with nothing in the cart. $12 is a steal for that bulb. I would buy 3 and be set for a while.
> 
> And yes, the plants love them!


That link loaded all the way too checkout here. Try again with a different browser?


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 23, 2014)

Dloomis514 said:


> That link loaded all the way too checkout here. Try again with a different browser?


Might forget about it, doesn’t seem to work


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Home Depot has the 5 gallon and the 2 gallon and lids when I need mine.


no doubt hippy, i just ended up ordering them online from home depot, i got 3.5 gallon buckets with a 12" lid (supposed to be for 5 gallon buckets, but the 3.5 gallon is the same size as the 5 except shorter, i think/hope lol) i must be in the halloween spirit because check out the colors 

Was just browsing through some of my pics of my last grow and i can't wait to get some stuff into flower, wish i could fast forward time just a lil bit


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Whats wrong with my.baby


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2014)

She's hungry!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

looks like the cal and mag problem the 600 diagnosed for my plants last night, except more progressed, plus i think i'd cut out the N, she looks a little too green jojo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> looks like the cal and mag problem the 600 diagnosed for my plants last night, except more progressed, plus i think i'd cut out the N, she looks a little too green jojo


It is a dark plant alpha, but not to say its not a lock out frome to much nuts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2014)

Honeybee, exstrema, og kush are fading
HB #2
 
Goji #4


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DoobieBrother - I almost said something about the design. You should have seen my first try with plastic. The wind ripped it off! Home Depot has credit cards  They carry clear corrugated panels that may be perfect in an A-frame pitch or a lean-to pitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still catching up but this is a great Idea! It's got me thinking, Hmmm...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm still catching up but this is a great Idea! It's got me thinking, Hmmm...


I know i love that thing. I think that could be workable in a lot off places, and you could light dep them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

those buds look awesome dr d, i really wanna try a honey bee sometime!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know i love that thing. I think that could be workable in a lot of places, and you could light dep them


My mind is going nutz with idea's, heck I'm already growing in a shed. With some work and design, this could due wonders here even in the winter. I could veg at night and flower during the day using the greenhouse part as long as I keep the snow cleared. Then in the summer switch it and I could get away without using veg lights and reduce heat and electric. Man this has me really thinking. @Dr.D81 imagine a free natural indoor vert. grow in the winter. This could be my true solar solution. The combo building is what could make it happen here I think.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about or used the AIT Spider air diffuser? I'm looking into some new airstones and came across this and i guess it made high times for best air stone. The price is pretty good comparted to micro-pore diffusers and they supposedly don't clog. Any thoughts from the hydro growers on this?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> that is a great deal. I think I paid about $65 for mine...and the plants love it.
> 
> 
> cof


I've found them on amazon for $29 plus shipping but that was last year. I agree with it being a good bulb. 

I just checked and couldn't find it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does anyone know anything about or used the AIT Spider air diffuser? I'm looking into some new airstones and came across this and i guess it made high times for best air stone. The price is pretty good comparted to micro-pore diffusers and they supposedly don't clog. Any thoughts from the hydro growers on this?


I like the hell out of that too.


AlphaPhase said:


> those buds look awesome dr d, i really wanna try a honey bee sometime!


Soon grasshopper the seeds took so alligator kush f2, honeybee f3, bluepit f3, honeybee x gdp. G killed this one! it looks like it will stay around in the coming cutback of my strain count.


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 23, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3279508 View attachment 3279508 Whats wrong with my.baby



My guess is phosphorus deficiency


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 23, 2014)

@giggles26, check your email bro.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds freaking sweet Dr d


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> @giggles26, check your email bro.


And check yours


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2014)

Girls got some neem oil last night, look very happy! Will try to get some pics tomorrow. 

Ordered me one of these!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A6G2LM8?vs=1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Took some more clones in the root plugs. This box, seran wrap and egg carton method is so cheap of me, but boy does it work lol. I also popped my male killing cherry today. It's wierd getting males when all I've grown is fem seeds for years


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 23, 2014)

Sweet kit giggles! You can do school photos on the side if you want, I bet it's good money in that, and it's only once a year!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

Hope everyone has a good night. Catch yall later


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> http://askdandelion.com/grilling.php?id=ushio-us5001670-enhanced-performance-hps-lamp-600watt-opti-red-p-11448.html
> 
> USHIO - anyone got any thoughts? $11.99, maybe if it appears to good...


I checked this out, the ONLY form of pmt. they take is itunes gift cards.
4 bulbs = $50.00 itunes gift card.
Thier reason "credit cards hold money too long".
So you can get an itune card @ paypal then transfer codes to them.
It's still a damn good price.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Dog @ the beginning of week 5. I'm starting to get a little excited for these!
> View attachment 3279452 View attachment 3279454


Hey Figgy, looks like you don't have any pollenation there, fingers crossed for some sensi for you.


Just wanted to say something about some bullshit that is happening in Canada (and no offense intended to Duchie with his patriotic flag). My best friend in Amsterdam lives with a girl who's brother was just shot dead by Canadian Mounted police. There was a man hunt, they had armoured vehicles, mounties dressed like they were off to fight in the jungle...fuk me, looked hectic. Needless to say, he was shot and killed in a hut when they eventually found him hiding away. The family think he was executed and need to raise many many bags of sand to cover the cost of the legal enquiry. The media reports suggest support from the authorities for the family but that is total bullshit. No offense against the soldier who was shot by a supposed terrorist, but my friends poor brother (who was also mentally not stable) got about 10 minutes press in the Canadian news and that was it. It makes you sick. My friend flew from the Dam to Canada, she cried the whole way there, and only one sodding person asked her if she was ok in a period of like 12 hours. And that was a Canadian at the passport queue who said, "bad news?".....Just makes you wonder about the World we live in. Sure is Furked up.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

@DST;
Shit brother, what is this world coming to anyway? that's as bad as it can get.
I understand we need some form of police, but if your're going to use them in
military situations for Christ's sake train the jerks to react properly.
We didn't even hear about it here and l'm less than 200 miles from the boarder.
There has been a trend for the police to become paramilitary units, makes me
think of Germany in the '30's, not far off.
I for one will contribute what I can if you can arrange some point to send it to
let us know.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 24, 2014)

DST said:


> Hey Figgy, looks like you don't have any pollenation there, fingers crossed for some sensi for you.


Thanks! They stopped putting out sacs, are looking beautiful, and are frosting up very nicely.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Thanks! They stopped putting out sacs, are looking beautiful, and are frosting up very nicely.


Figgy that dog is looking sweeeeeet!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm hoping the fairy comes by today with magical gifts of tremendous
wonder and tantalizing tastes.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2014)

Shame about your friend D. Things are truly messed up when we are getting killed by our own government.

And as for people asking your friend, that's a shame. I feel a bit guilty of this as well. Last night me and the family were at a city fair type thing. THey have it once a week. I was walking up to get a funnel cake (mmmmmmm) and I saw an old guy by himself in a wheel chair in the middle of an intersection (the roads were closed, so not like he was in danger). He was going very slow and looked like he could have used a hand. I just kept walking wondering if I should say anything.  I honestly feel like there is something in crowds, like 'we' are different when around a lot of people. Not sure how, but your friend in the airport or in the plane, I feel as though if she was in a small diner with maybe 10-15 other people someone would have come up and asked what was wrong. I don't know what I'm getting at here... just that I don't think people are becoming less caring over time... it's just changing dynamics when we get in groups, especially mixed groups. Frankly I worry about speaking to certain women in public for fear of backlash from their men. And I don't mean to hit on them. Just to ask if they need a hand or something.

In any case a real shame when anyone unnecessarily looses their life. The worst.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Shame about your friend D. Things are truly messed up when we are getting killed by our own government.
> 
> And as for people asking your friend, that's a shame. I feel a bit guilty of this as well. Last night me and the family were at a city fair type thing. THey have it once a week. I was walking up to get a funnel cake (mmmmmmm) and I saw an old guy by himself in a wheel chair in the middle of an intersection (the roads were closed, so not like he was in danger). He was going very slow and looked like he could have used a hand. I just kept walking wondering if I should say anything.  I honestly feel like there is something in crowds, like 'we' are different when around a lot of people. Not sure how, but your friend in the airport or in the plane, I feel as though if she was in a small diner with maybe 10-15 other people someone would have come up and asked what was wrong. I don't know what I'm getting at here... just that I don't think people are becoming less caring over time... it's just changing dynamics when we get in groups, especially mixed groups. Frankly I worry about speaking to certain women in public for fear of backlash from their men. And I don't mean to hit on them. Just to ask if they need a hand or something.
> 
> In any case a real shame when anyone unnecessarily looses their life. The worst.


half the time these days you ask someone thats crying/looks upset whats wrong you only get told to fuck off anyways so ppl have simply stopped bothering i reckon

I went to help a woman back to her feet the other week that had fallen over in the road n dropped her shopping an got a mouthful of abuse.......for asking if she was ok an wanted helping up off the floor


----------



## Figgy (Oct 24, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Figgy that dog is looking sweeeeeet!


Thank you sir! They're just starting to have a slight funk smell to them. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for no pollination from that one popped sac. I'm not sure if it's possible for pollen to be dead or not pollinate flowers on contact, but we will see. If no pollination then I'm so good to go on these.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 24, 2014)

*DONKEY DICKS COMING SOON!




 *


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyhoo, back to big colas...Blue Pit.




Peace DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, the wife and I will be off to the veterinarian this morning with our oldest cat. She appears to be in a lot of pain and is having a hard time breathing so we're very concerned.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 24, 2014)

@DST if you put your face close enough to the screen my buds are just as big if no bigger and frostier buddy (=


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry to here bout your kitty dez! Hope all goes well!

Herijuana x Maui Waui


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

dst, i hear ya about the law enforcement being so corrupt, such craziness! Nice blue pits by the way. @oldman remember when rotterdam almost had pursue Marshall law? In oneonta back in the day, many troop c troopers went to prison for majorly tampering with evidence and planting finger prints on a murder weapon. Protect and serve my ass, more like do what they want, pillage loot and plunder with total disregard for anyone else well being. 
Hope your cat is ok dez, that sucks  

Giggles, that sounds like an interesting cross, i haven't had maui in a long time, have you flowered one before? Whats the smoke like on that ?

Also, all you Dog growers, do you call your dog clones "puppies"?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Thank you sir! They're just starting to have a slight funk smell to them. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for no pollination from that one popped sac. I'm not sure if it's possible for pollen to be dead or not pollinate flowers on contact, but we will see. If no pollination then I'm so good to go on these.


 Figgy, I have had dry sacks before (not personally) the flowers develop but no pollen
ever developed, just lucky! if you had pollen it would have done it's job.
@dez, sorry about your pet is under the weather.
@DST, those pits are gorgeous.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 24, 2014)

Alpha no I haven't grown any of these out yet. We're given to me by a good friend who wanted me to see what I could do with them and see what I find.

It's supposed to have a high cbd so it will be good for my girl. Hoping to find something awesome!


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2014)

i'm still getting over that joint of deep blue i had wednesday night DST, by far the most potent indica effects i felt in my time in amsterdam. all sensory/motor skills disappeared after about 5 mins, i'm pretty sure you saw this with your own eyes lol!! never smoked another one after that and we never went back to the hotel until after midnight!

thanks again for everything, i think i'll be saving this hash for a special occasion. i hope we can meet up another time for a proper session


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 24, 2014)

@jimmer6577 check your email bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your friend's friend, D.

And sending good vibes to your monkey-cat, dez


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 24, 2014)

So its day 20 of 12/12, heres 2 psychosis and 2 Slh, and a group shot of all 4 in the tent,


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2014)

The initial report is that my cat appears to have cancer and is not long for this world. We'll know more tomorrow but for now, it's not looking good for the little Shadie cat. Poor thing is having such a hard time breathing. Just laying in the middle of the living room, breathing hard. Makes me sad...


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 24, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> The initial report is that my cat appears to have cancer and is not long for this world. We'll know more tomorrow but for now, it's not looking good for the little Shadie cat. Poor thing is having such a hard time breathing. Just laying in the middle of the living room, breathing hard. Makes me sad...


Sorry to hear of your sad news. Remember the good times!


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @DST if you put your face close enough to the screen my buds are just as big if no bigger and frostier buddy (=


 i posted that without seeing your post lad, no offense was meant.

@ghb, hope you didn't get tear gased at the match lad. Next time I will get you properly stoned


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> The initial report is that my cat appears to have cancer and is not long for this world. We'll know more tomorrow but for now, it's not looking good for the little Shadie cat. Poor thing is having such a hard time breathing. Just laying in the middle of the living room, breathing hard. Makes me sad...


Sorry to hear that Dez.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 24, 2014)

Its been a long day.got to the grow room 8am and was done 5 pm.ph was wayyyy off so i did a rez change and cleaned all rez and buckets.now its time to go home and put on my daddy hat.i hope all is well with everyone


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 24, 2014)

All these killing everywhere makes me wonder.i stay high and help when i can.sorry about your cat D .kinds reminds me of my pitbulls the cops killed.damn dog was a somebitch.cops shot him 4 times and thats when he got pissed.the put 2 in his head that put him down for good.never had another dog after that.i can say one thing about my pitbull...DO NOT MESS WITH THE KIDS WHEN HE WAS AROUND.come to think about it he was protecting the kids when tje cops shot him smh


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have had her for 14 years so it will be sad to not have her around the house anymore. This is the part of having pets I don't like. I hate having to say goodbye.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry dez, I know exactly what you mean.  I lost my cat a month or so ago and had him for about 12 years. It's definitely tough, I could tell even my dogs missed him. Passing on is better than suffering though, so just remember he will be in a better place bud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

For my next grow I am going to go with a bennie rez instead of sterile. I've never done a non sterile rez before, but bennies just seem so much more better for the plants and easier to combat the nasty stuff that can form. Anyone run a bennie res here? The things I will be using is Pond zyme, aquashield and silica blast. It seems like it will be a great combo.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 24, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks everyone. I have had her for 14 years so it will be sad to not have her around the house anymore. This is the part of having pets I don't like. I hate having to say goodbye.


Sorry dez and yea definitly the worst part of haveing pets.
Dst and oldman i fell you on this shift for protect and serve to paramilitary units on hunt and kill mentally where we are the enemy. It is way to similar to late 30' Germany at lest here in the US right now


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> For my next grow I am going to go with a bennie rez instead of sterile. I've never done a non sterile rez before, but bennies just seem so much more better for the plants and easier to combat the nasty stuff that can form. Anyone run a bennie res here? The things I will be using is Pond zyme, aquashield and silica blast. It seems like it will be a great combo.


There are a ton of enzyme products for aquaria that can help, end game is to manage
nitrogenous products to useable form with live cultures and enzymes.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

No doubt Oldman, there's so much I'm learning right now because before a month or two ago I knew nothing about a bennie rez, what's confusing me is a riu member I follow uses pond zyme and aquashield in his dwc and Aero rez and he swears by these products, but I'm having a hard time trying to figure out the difference of the two. I know bennies need food, and the aquashield is bennies, is it the pond zyme that feeds the aquashield? Or are they similar products? I'm so confused about this part


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Oldman, there's so much I'm learning right now because before a month or two ago I knew nothing about a bennie rez, what's confusing me is a riu member I follow uses pond zyme and aquashield in his dwc and Aero rez and he swears by these products, but I'm having a hard time trying to figure out the difference of the two. I know bennies need food, and the aquashield is bennies, is it the pond zyme that feeds the aquashield? Or are they similar products? I'm so confused about this part


They all feed on ammonia by products urea primarily, if you know someone with freshwater aquariums
you can get a culture by getting some dirty gravel (about 1 cup) before they do a water change.
The necessary culture will be there also Tone ferts has bennies added to them.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 24, 2014)

Best wishes for the cat Dez. Loosing pets is tough. You have to spoil the crap out of them the last days/weeks. 

Jojodancer10, that sucks about your pit. They are the best damn family dogs. We have a blue female and male. They love everyone we let through the door, but I would not want to be the unexpecting bad guy to come into our home. 

Lazy doggies...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Best wishes for the cat Dez. Loosing pets is tough. You have to spoil the crap out of them the last days/weeks.
> 
> Jojodancer10, that sucks about your pit. They are the best damn family dogs. We have a blue female and male. They love everyone we let through the door, but I would not want to be the unexpecting bad guy to come into our home.
> 
> ...


I've been rescuing pits for 25 years, the best house dog on earth!
I love them so does my wife and grandchildren.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Oldman, there's so much I'm learning right now because before a month or two ago I knew nothing about a bennie rez, what's confusing me is a riu member I follow uses pond zyme and aquashield in his dwc and Aero rez and he swears by these products, but I'm having a hard time trying to figure out the difference of the two. I know bennies need food, and the aquashield is bennies, is it the pond zyme that feeds the aquashield? Or are they similar products? I'm so confused about this part


Yes, how's that for the short ans. 
Pond zyme breaks the nitrogen into nitrite and then nitrate, then the aquashield feeds on the nitrate 
and the waste from that is used by the plant as simple organic compounds.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 24, 2014)

@Dezracer, I'm sorry to hear about your cat. I love all animals and know how hard it was losing ours in the fire. 

I'm supposed to go see my kids tomorrow and have been trying to get a hold of my ex since 6 tonight to find out what time. This sucks because they live 3 hours away and I was hoping to meet up with my mom for lunch with them. Heck, I hope she even calls at this point.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 24, 2014)

@giggles26 I hit you back about a half hour ago


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 24, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> @giggles26 I hit you back about a half hour ago


Just replied brotha.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks greatly Oldman, you just made the puzzle pieces connect for me, I finally get it now, much appreciated! 

Hope you get that phone call soon jimmer, hope it all works out for ya tomorrow


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 24, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Best wishes for the cat Dez. Loosing pets is tough. You have to spoil the crap out of them the last days/weeks.
> 
> Jojodancer10, that sucks about your pit. They are the best damn family dogs. We have a blue female and male. They love everyone we let through the door, but I would not want to be the unexpecting bad guy to come into our home.
> 
> ...


Cute dogs there. I love pit bulls.. so long as i get to meet them when the master is around.
My dog just begs to go for runs all the time. We will rollerblade and when we get to the park i let her off the leash to chase squirrels. Shes gets some good exercise.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2014)

Repaired the roof of the greenhouse today.
Replaced the 3-mil sheeting with 6-mil sheeting, and added 4 nylon webbing straps as cross supports for the plastic sheeting to prevent 4 large pools from forming in the quadrants like before (would droop down over 12-inches when full of water in each one).
Won't eliminate pooling, but will make them small & manageable, and easy to push off from underneath.

And now all 17 plants fit comfortably inside the greenhouse, too.


Hope this will now last until harvest...




And the moving pictures...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking good doobs! Glad the repairs went well.
Roots have already come through the net pot on the tangilope in Dwc and have greened up nicely. So happy to be back in hhydro again, the growth is so ridiculously fast in Dwc


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking good doobs! Glad the repairs went well.
> Roots have already come through the net pot on the tangilope in Dwc and have greened up nicely. So happy to be back in hhydro again, the growth is so ridiculously fast in Dwc


Hey Alpha when I get that Bubble Boy dwc you guys are going to have to talk me through
the first grow. I think dwc is the way to go for size vs. power used.
I'll always have soil but dwc has my curiosity peaked.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2014)

Some cool video footage of a Ninja 300 rider (I think he's in Australia or NZ? Drives oin the right-hand side of the road, but speed is in KM/h?)


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Repaired the roof of the greenhouse today.
> Replaced the 3-mil sheeting with 6-mil sheeting, and added 4 nylon webbing straps as cross supports for the plastic sheeting to prevent 4 large pools from forming in the quadrants like before (would droop down over 12-inches when full of water in each one).
> Won't eliminate pooling, but will make them small & manageable, and easy to push off from underneath.
> 
> ...


Nice job doob those girls are lookin' sexy!!!
Hopefully you won't get too many rain days 'till they're done.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Best wishes for the cat Dez. Loosing pets is tough. You have to spoil the crap out of them the last days/weeks.
> 
> Jojodancer10, that sucks about your pit. They are the best damn family dogs. We have a blue female and male. They love everyone we let through the door, but I would not want to be the unexpecting bad guy to come into our home.
> 
> ...


Figgy those are some pretty babies.
They get an Oldman double like.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2014)

Germany is where he's riding.
Or Switzerland.
"Höllmeke"?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 24, 2014)

For sure Oldman, I'd be glad to help. It's really easy once you get the hang of it. If you can grow in soil, hydro will be the easiest growing you'll do. It's pretty much automated and the numbers tell you exactly what's going on. A pH pen and ppm pen will be the only tools you need for a successful grow. 
Doobs, that's a nice scenic drive and that guy was flying! That thing can move, very impressive!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure Oldman, I'd be glad to help. It's really easy once you get the hang of it. If you can grow in soil, hydro will be the easiest growing you'll do. It's pretty much automated and the numbers tell you exactly what's going on. A pH pen and ppm pen will be the only tools you need for a successful grow.
> Doobs, that's a nice scenic drive and that guy was flying! That thing can move, very impressive!


This is my dream garden, if i built it i would be in oldmans shoes to.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

That's a beast octagon that, 

Well went to see my cuts I done for m8 few weeks back to see them go from this.....



To this 


And full of mites now.... 

And people wonder why I don't buy they weed back


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is my dream garden, if i built it i would be in oldmans shoes to.
> View attachment 3280246


Doc, trust me no one wants to be in my shoes.
But I meet the beast head on every day.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

budolskie said:


> That's a beast octagon that,
> 
> Well went to see my cuts I done for m8 few weeks back to see them go from this.....
> View attachment 3280261
> ...


Bud that is sad.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure Oldman, I'd be glad to help. It's really easy once you get the hang of it. If you can grow in soil, hydro will be the easiest growing you'll do. It's pretty much automated and the numbers tell you exactly what's going on. A pH pen and ppm pen will be the only tools you need for a successful grow.
> Doobs, that's a nice scenic drive and that guy was flying! That thing can move, very impressive!


I'll probably get it in a couple weeks.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is my dream garden, if i built it i would be in oldmans shoes to.
> View attachment 3280246


Jeeez that will hold as many plants as my 8x8 room.
That is optimal use of illumination, l can just imagine the f'in
jungle you would have there Doc.
Beauty aye.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 25, 2014)

Aye it's a shame like, all same as what I got going aswell rough start for his


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Aye it's a shame like, all same as what I got going aswell rough start for his


It's all a risk and its ours to accept never a guarantee.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

My new coffee mug,


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2014)

the joint really completes the picture.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 25, 2014)

The kids are really busy and only have time for dad from 11-7 on saturday due to parties and hw. I'm thinking they didn't want to stay at grandma's. She's a smoker and won't not smoke in the same room as them and it bother's them. Oh well a little betters then none. Time for my 8 hours of driving round trip.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 25, 2014)

We got a call from the vet last night and it's worse than they thought. She's got multiple tumors on her lungs and severe fluid in her chest. They say she's got days to live and is suffering so we're having her put down in the morning. I'm calling when they open to see about an appointment. Sucks huge balls...


----------



## Figgy (Oct 25, 2014)

Damn Dez, sorry to hear it. You're doing the best thing. Best of luck.


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

sorry to hear it dez, pets are a part of the family and nobody likes doing what you have to do but it's what i would want for me. just a shame you have to pay for it.
travel easy kitty.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your kitty dez. Losing pets always sucks but I'm sure you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 25, 2014)

@oldman60 bro don't order a bubble boy go to your local firehouse sub's and buy their 5 gallon buckets. 2$ a piece and they come with rubber gasket sealed lids you can cut a hole for your netpot or just get a few netpot lids from your local hydro store its way cheaper that way bro.


Not to mention they're awesome and red but beware you may have to soak them overnight as they were used to hold pickles and smell like pickles.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> We got a call from the vet last night and it's worse than they thought. She's got multiple tumors on her lungs and severe fluid in her chest. They say she's got days to live and is suffering so we're having her put down in the morning. I'm calling when they open to see about an appointment. Sucks
> huge balls...


Sorry Dez.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> We got a call from the vet last night and it's worse than they thought. She's got multiple tumors on her lungs and severe fluid in her chest. They say she's got days to live and is suffering so we're having her put down in the morning. I'm calling when they open to see about an appointment. Sucks huge balls...


thoughts with you Dez, never easy losing a pet.....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2014)

A sad day bro. I'm sorry for you and shadie cat.


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm growing one ak 47 and one NYC sour diesel. In a 2.5 x4 tent under a 600 watt sunsystem hps light both plants are just about five feet flat each. With big thick stems on each They are super healthy and are thriving in there micro environment


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Oct 25, 2014)

Tim MacIntyre said:


> I'm growing one ak 47 and one NYC sour diesel. In a 2.5 x4 tent under a 600 watt sunsystem hps light both plants are just about five feet flat each. With big thick stems on each They are super healthy and are thriving in there micro environment





Tim MacIntyre said:


> I'm growing one ak 47 and one NYC sour diesel. In a 2.5 x4 tent under a 600 watt sunsystem hps light both plants are just about five feet flat each. With big thick stems on each They are super healthy and are thriving in there micro environment


wont let me upload my video of the tent and plants wtf


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Tim MacIntyre said:


> wont let me upload my video of the tent and plants wtf


You are a newbie and you can't yet, give it time.
Write your ? or statement it's ok.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone got a link for streaming sports. The place I usually go is offline today.

nevermind... it came back up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry for the bad new, Dez 
Our Manx, Bobbie, went similarly. She wasn't feeling good, and had fluid in her chest area, and turned out she was riddled with cancer.
So we went from thinking she had an infection when we brought her in, to having to say goodbye to her 30 minutes later.
Can't really even think about it without tearing up.
Really sad for you & your fam, and for Shadie.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone got a link for streaming sports. The place I usually go is offline today.
> 
> nevermind... it came back up.


I think that was an "ask and you shall receive" moment.


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> We got a call from the vet last night and it's worse than they thought. She's got multiple tumors on her lungs and severe fluid in her chest. They say she's got days to live and is suffering so we're having her put down in the morning. I'm calling when they open to see about an appointment. Sucks huge balls...


God bless you and your family today and forever.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

That's a bad ass setup dr. d! I've never seen anything like it, that will be epic if you build that. 

That sucks budolskie, is all that damage just from mites? I hope you can save them.

Awesome coffee mug gary lol

I'm sorry dez, So sad


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

Some more pics of the last grow


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @oldman60 bro don't order a bubble boy go to your local firehouse sub's and buy their 5 gallon buckets. 2$ a piece and they come with rubber gasket sealed lids you can cut a hole for your netpot or just get a few netpot lids from your local hydro store its way cheaper that way bro.
> 
> 
> Not to mention they're awesome and red but beware you may have to soak them overnight as they were used to hold pickles and smell like pickles.


Doesn't the acetic acid from the pickles destabilize the ph?
Or does the rinse take it out completely.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2014)

Tim MacIntyre said:


> wont let me upload my video of the tent and plants wtf


You can also post the link to the video as a URL (using the "chain" icon above the message area when typing a new message) to youtube or wherever you have it uploaded.
Most of us are happy to check it out.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2014)

OK I just ans. my own ?, food grade plastic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's a bad ass setup dr. d! I've never seen anything like it, that will be epic if you build that.
> 
> That sucks budolskie, is all that damage just from mites? I hope you can save them.
> 
> ...


Epic was the 47 oz heath harvested off of a 600 hps on that grow.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 25, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> OK I just ans. my own ?, food grade plastic.


Yeah I just soaked mine in florakleen and bubbled them all for a day before I used them it smelled like pickles for 3 days but now it's gone

And I never check my buckets its one week of the same water no pH change and next week new water new nutes and they seem to go OK


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Epic was the 47 oz heath harvested off of a 600 hps on that grow.


No doubt! That's incredible, I haven't even come close to that with a 1000w, i think the most i got on a 1000w was like a little over 2lbs, I will need to look up this guy now and read up on some of his stuff!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt! That's incredible, I haven't even come close to that with a 1000w, i think the most i got on a 1000w was like a little over 2lbs, I will need to look up this guy now and read up on some of his stuff!


He is a vert GOD alpha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

I just read up on his stuff, very awesome! Then I got to youtubing vertical hydro grows and now I want to build one sometime lol. So freaking cool, i really like the gravity feed and only having to use one water pump. Pretty much self automated if you get a 50gal res! Just have one back up pump on hand incase the pump fails and your all set. I'm gonna draw up some plans for a tent i think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

I just saw i am on the notable members page twice. Giggles, dst, mohican, mr head, dgt and doobie. A bunch of use are on there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just read up on his stuff, very awesome! Then I got to youtubing vertical hydro grows and now I want to build one sometime lol. So freaking cool, i really like the gravity feed and only having to use one water pump. Pretty much self automated if you get a 50gal res! Just have one back up pump on hand incase the pump fails and your all set. I'm gonna draw up some plans for a tent i think


Yea and in pump failure they will not die before i get home from work.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2014)

That's why I set my closet up the way it is. I love my flooded tubes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2014)

Been battling wind damage to the plastic sheeting on the walls of the greenhouse, as we've been getting steady winds of 25mph with gusts up to 45mph, and expected to get some up to 70mph in a bit.
So I got the sides shored up & reinforced with wood planks, added some heavier rope to the anchor points, and I cut some pressure relief slits in strategic spots of the plastic sheeting of the walls to reduce the parachute effect.
I've got two places opened up on each side for airflow and to reduce moisture build-up in the greenhouse.
The plants are loving it so far, and they're fully protected now.
Provided the greenhouse doesn't fly away.

And I had to make a run out to Fred Meyers and to Lowes to get some heavy rope & eye bolts for new anchors for the greenhouse, so had a "blast" riding along at 45mph and getting hit by 70mph crosswids out by the ANG airfield near Lowe's.
Beautiful views of the stormy clouds during the ride, though.
I love motorcycles!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's the reinforced greenhouse:


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's a novel approach

Saturday, Oct 25, 2014 02:00 PM CDT
* Marijuana advocates’ secret weapon *
* Champions of pot legalization are challenging police to "drug duels" to prove weed is less dangerous than booze *
David Sirota  Follow 

 Share 26 
 62 
0 

*All Share Services*
 linkedin  pinterest  reddit  digg  email  stumbleupon  delicious  tumblr  blogger  instapaper  messenger  evernote  LiveJournal  myspace  Amazon Wishlist  typepad  slashdot  newsvine  baidu  orkut  care2  allvoices  meneame  FriendFeed  fark  Google Bookmarks  technorati  Print 

Topics: marijuana, Pot, Alcohol, Pew Research Center, Politics News
Enlarge (Credit: AP/Ted S. Warren)
When Colorado voters in 2012 approved a ballot measure legalizing marijuana, the state did not merely break new ground in the ongoing battle over narcotics policy. It also bolstered an innovative new political message that compares cannabis to alcohol.
Two years later, that comparison is being deployed in key marijuana-related elections throughout the country, and drug reform advocates are so sure marijuana is safer than alcohol, they are now challenging police to a “drug duel” to prove their point.
The proposal for the duel from David Boyer, an official with the Maine chapter of the Marijuana Policy Project, came after South Portland Police Chief Edward Googins announced his opposition to a municipal referendum to legalize marijuana possession.
“Claims that marijuana is safer than alcohol are so bogus it’s not even funny,” Googins told a local newspaper.
In response, Boyer has challenged the police chief to a “hit for shot” duel — for every shot of alcohol Googins takes, Boyer would take a toke of marijuana, and the public would be able to see who is in worse physical condition in the end.
“We have done everything in our power to highlight the danger associated with laws that steer adults toward drinking by threatening to punish them if they make the safer choice to use marijuana,” Boyer said in a press release promising to bring “enough alcohol to kill a man” to the duel. “Enough is enough. Perhaps this dramatic demonstration of the relative harms of each substance will finally get the point across.”
The “drug duel” concept — and the larger comparison between cannabis and alcohol — is the brainchild of MPP officials Steve Fox and Mason Tvert. In the years leading up to Colorado’s historic legalization vote, Tvert slammed politicians like John Hickenlooper and Pete Coors for opposing marijuana legalization even though they made their personal fortunes selling alcohol. He famously challenged both of them to drug duels.
Following unsuccessful legalization campaigns in Nevada and California, Tvert and Fox convinced advocates in Colorado to explicitly frame the 2012 campaign around the alcohol-marijuana comparison. Ultimately, the ballot initiative was called the Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol Act of 2012.
Tvert says that in a state with a beer brewer governor, a burgeoning craft beer industry, and a professional baseball stadium named after an alcohol brand, the strategy gave voters a familiar product to which they could compare cannabis.
advertisement
[iframe name="google_ads_iframe_/10721600/Salon/Politics_9" width="300" height="250" id="google_ads_iframe_/10721600/Salon/Politics_9" src="javascript:"[/iframe]
“The message is simple: If we can regulate alcohol we can regulate a far less harmful substance,” he said. “Marijuana has been illegal because too many people think it is too dangerous to allow adults to use, when in fact it is less harmful than alcohol.”
From crime research to hospital data to morbidity statistics, there is plenty of evidence to support that assertion. And since the Colorado vote, the message has gained political traction.
In January, for instance, the New Yorker reported that President Obama said, “I don’t think (marijuana) is more dangerous than alcohol.” A few months later, a Pew Research Center poll showed that 69 percent of Americans say alcohol is more harmful to people’s health than marijuana.
In this election, the alcohol-marijuana comparison is defining legalization campaigns not only in Lewiston and South Portland, Maine, but also in Alaska. There, drug reformers call their effort the Campaign to Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol. They have sponsored bus ads promoting marijuana as a safer drug than alcohol.
Additionally, though much of the legalization campaign happening in Oregon has been about public safety, activists designed that initiative to invoke the alcohol comparison. Specifically, their proposal would have the Oregon Liquor Control Commission expand its regulatory oversight to marijuana.
“Everyone recognizes that alcohol prohibition was a huge failure,” Tvert says. “Our point is that marijuana prohibition has been just as big of a disaster



cof


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Fun at the pumpkin patch today...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fun at the pumpkin patch today...
> 
> View attachment 3280633 View attachment 3280634 View attachment 3280635


Great there giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Getting the hang of this camera lol, and the great thing those are on all manual mode!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

I can fly dad!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Just a few more, got 100's but I wont blow up the 6 with them haha.

  

Spirit fingers! lol!


----------



## Figgy (Oct 25, 2014)

Great pics giggs!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks! I'm loving this camera even more and I need to say thanks to duchie for the pdf you sent me bro! It's been helping me a lot! Screw auto mode, manual is so much more fun when I can change iso speed, shutter speed, just everything how I want it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks! I'm loving this camera even more and I need to say thanks to duchie for the pdf you sent me bro! It's been helping me a lot! Screw auto mode, manual is so much more fun when I can change iso speed, shutter speed, just everything how I want it.


That is where your creative control comes in. Look up the 8 rules of compositon giggles. They go back to the impressionist.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is where your creative control comes in. Look up the 8 rules of compositon giggles. They go back to the impressionist.


I'm on it!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Extrema!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome pics giggles! Glad you're loving the near gear, you're going to have a lot of fun and make lots of memories with that! 

I got roots already forming on the cuttings in the diy ez cloner, only took 5 days this round!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

...oh and i just read an interesting article. An ebola vaccine has been invented for years and just hasn't been released by big pharma. Read this article if ya want: http://www.naturalnews.com/047395_Ebola_vaccine_Big_Pharma_profiteering.html?utm_content=buffer50aa3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

I knew things like this went on but I had no idea to what extent. Makes ya think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Og Kush is almost ready looks like a week and a half i can start chopping some stuff.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice! I'm smoking some og at the moment


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

That is Reserva Privada Og Kush , taste like lemon mental kush. Well not the best pics but week 6 flower 7 1/2 weeks 13\11
Uber kushog13 x gdp
honeybee #2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Exstrema


Goji#1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice doc, my Larry og is lemony, but this alpha og I'm smoking on is very piney and earthy, so good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

I like piney


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ordered ph and ppm pens today should have a dwc up in a couple weeks.
You guys understand that you are teaching a very old dog new tricks.
Hell, up 'till a few years ago I was still growing "native" with dead fish
prepping my grow spot a month before I'd plant... Don't knock it, it still works!!!
So good luck to ALL of us, I think we'll need it.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3280777


Doc, the jungle is closing in!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2014)

Have a nice Sunday folks. Been celebrating my Yin turning 1 this weekend. Lots of chocolate cake for me


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2014)

oh, and Doobie, I think yer man was riding in Höllmecke in Germany.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2014)

Hope Mini D had a great time 

Yeah, I checked out some of his other vids, and he rides all over Germany and elsewhere.
Beautiful countryside, nice roads, and he's one heck of a rider, to boot.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

Congratulations to D. Og may his days be bright and his nights peaceful.


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Oct 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You are a newbie and you can't yet, give it time.
> Write your ? or statement it's ok.


I'm. New to this web site and my iPad lol, as for growing I've been at it for sum time. Apprenticed as a teen with my father and I've taken classes on advanced techniques n etc.... But nothing compares to the good old trial n error. As long as ya learn from mistakes made n never make them again seems to be something I've gotten good at over the years n I love hearing input and advice from other seasoned growers as it only serves to my benefit in the long run. I do as many take my garden and the way I garden very seriously , as I only want the best quality cannabis humanly possible lol I'm sure u feel the same way too


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, welcome aboard seem like you are our kind of people.
There is such a wealth of experience here, it totally amazes me.
However your input is not only welcome it may be an ans. to 
someone else's problem.
It could be better said by one of the older (not in years) members
but we like to grow good weed , help our brother's and sister's, 
and have as good a time as possible.
That being said, Let's go...


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 26, 2014)

Stubled over this old video


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> We got a call from the vet last night and it's worse than they thought. She's got multiple tumors on her lungs and severe fluid in her chest. They say she's got days to live and is suffering so we're having her put down in the morning. I'm calling when they open to see about an appointment. Sucks huge balls...


I'm still catching up but wanted to give my condolences. Our thoughts are with you and your families.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 26, 2014)

DST said:


> Have a nice Sunday folks. Been celebrating my Yin turning 1 this weekend. Lots of chocolate cake for me


Happy B-day baby DST, I have a feeling it was a blast.

@giggles26, I love playing with the manual settings on my camera and agree about how much fun it is. I was teaching my daughters how to use the focal point, iso, and shutter speed yesterday myself. 

I had a fun day yesterday. My oldest wanted Mexican for her late b-day lunch, so that was a bonus for me. I love real mexican food. Then we went to apple orchard and had fresh pressed cider and hot donuts. But the best part of my day was bowling with my girls. My kids are kind of nerdy book worms so they are not very athletic, even in bowling terms. Well my youngest finally let me talk her into no bumpers and the first game they got a 11 and a 23 and most of them came from the 1-2 lucky balls that stayed out of the gutter. By the third game, my oldest broke a 100 and the youngest 89. It felt good to teach them something and see instant results.

Here's my first 100% clone attempt in 3 months and my seedlings of cheese surprise and sc crosses that were freebies.  
A bp finishing under the m/h


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry for the multi post but easier for a burnout. 

Here's my flowering girls followed by a sweet sour cherry carrying friends..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Sorry for the multi post but easier for a burnout.
> 
> Here's my flowering girls followed by a sweet sour cherry carrying friends..View attachment 3281007 View attachment 3281008 View attachment 3281009 View attachment 3281010


Looking great jimmer!
Happy birthday baby D!
Good luck with the dwc oldman.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 26, 2014)

My son is "practicing" playing trombone, lol. It sounds ridiculous and is very loud.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2014)

I wanted to play trombone... my parents said it was too big for me. lol

I hope you have earplugs haha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2014)

Oldman (and anyone else)something I suggest to anyone in DWC is a silica product of any brand. I use Dutch Master - Silica, but other brands make the stuff. Definitely worth using. Silica makes the plants stronger, stronger branches, leaves, etc. The cell walls become stronger.

It's not very expensive either. Definitely worth getting. And it's not a booster, or anything like that. Just good for the plant.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> My son is "practicing" playing trombone, lol. It sounds ridiculous and is very loud.


Brings back memories of the year my youngest tried the sax. She would come and blow it all weekend, it was like a simpson episode gone wrong. It got worse when I tried to play it.

It's a relaxing sunday smoking on this from my outdoor trim.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2014)

Sax is what my parents ended up letting me play. I think I liked sax better than I would have trombone.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Oldman (and anyone else)something I suggest to anyone in DWC is a silica product of any brand. I use Dutch Master - Silica, but other brands make the stuff. Definitely worth using. Silica makes the plants stronger, stronger branches, leaves, etc. The cell walls become stronger.
> 
> It's not very expensive either. Definitely worth getting. And it's not a booster, or anything like that. Just good for the plant.


What are your thoughts on it in soil. I've gotten a few free samples and have used it. I thought I noticed the stalks got a little stronger, but was wondering if the soil took to much away for the whole effect.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> What are your thoughts on it in soil. I've gotten a few free samples and have used it. I thought I noticed the stalks got a little stronger, but was wondering if the soil took to much away for the whole effect.


I use pure SI ground to 5 microns, and it works great. It helps with pest, stress, and even salt tolerance


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> What are your thoughts on it in soil. I've gotten a few free samples and have used it. I thought I noticed the stalks got a little stronger, but was wondering if the soil took to much away for the whole effect.


I have used silica with soil and it does help I noticed less tying up of branches and
stronger cola limbs, I've been using it for about 2 years.
I will definitely use it for dwc, thanks Jimmer.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I played trumpet for a year , and i know my nab
> 
> I use pure SI ground to 5 microns.


I still have my trumpet, haven't played in 45 yrs. but I hang on to it.
Both my sons play guitar and my younger son plays keyboard to.
Doc, I had a dream last night about that octagon if it comes true OMG what a grow!!!!!
I've only seen the liquid SI where can I get the ground? sounds better and more economical.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I still have my trumpet, haven't played in 45 yrs. but I hang on to it.
> Both my sons play guitar and my younger son plays keyboard to.
> Doc, I had a dream last night about that octagon if it comes true OMG what a grow!!!!!
> I've only seen the liquid SI where can I get the ground? sounds better and more economical.


I didn't finish that but for a year my neighbors had to hate me. My dad played when he was in school.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I still have my trumpet, haven't played in 45 yrs. but I hang on to it.
> Both my sons play guitar and my younger son plays keyboard to.
> Doc, I had a dream last night about that octagon if it comes true OMG what a grow!!!!!
> I've only seen the liquid SI where can I get the ground? sounds better and more economical.


Kelp4less.com


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Kelp4less.com


Thanks Doc I'm low anyway so this is fortuitous I'll put a order in tomorrow is there
anything anybody else can think of I'll need? I have nutes, meters, silica, wild desire to 
succeed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks Doc I'm low anyway so this is fortuitous I'll put a order in tomorrow is there
> anything anybody else can think of I'll nee


They have some great stuff there. Whodat uses some of there products too


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2014)

Jimmer, I wouldn't ask me about if I was you.  I have no idea, and wouldn't even want to wager a guess. My soil skills suck ass.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2014)

I used to use a silica product but I've recently replaced it with some other shit.

Just got some of this to! New artillery for my improving soil mix!

Organic for life!

http://www.graminindiabusinest.com/neem-cake-powder.htm


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2014)

Love this picture, has triangular composition and just flows, everyone is in motion but yet time stands still.....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2014)

All fast growing weeds build their cell walls with tons of Si. Dandelions in a tea or worm bin can get you some Si that is easy to digest for your plants.

In the past I would curse the weeds, now I am happy to have them 

A worm bin will give you the best nutes you have ever used. And the flavor improvement to your girls will be mind blowing!

*Vermi Compost Thread*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> All fast growing weeds build their cell walls with tons of Si. Dandelions in a tea or worm bin can get you some Si that is easy to digest for your plants.
> 
> In the past I would curse the weeds, now I am happy to have them
> 
> ...


And aloe


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh ya I almost forgot! My light box showed up yesterday! Wahoo!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome to riu TMac

Glad you had a good time with the kids jimmer! I used to love going bowling with dad. A few of my friends worked at the local bowling ally when i was a teen, so I got to play a lot, it was fun getting to play after the place closed and have the whole place to my self. But with my back being messed up I haven't got to bowl in like 8 years, booooo. That sour cherry sounds nice, whats the smell and taste like on that? 

Lmao @ Dez, I was that kid, except learning guitar! Man, now I know how horrible new players sound, hurts the ears lol!

Oldman, you'll need a slime preventive, so you need to pick a sterile res or a beneficial res. For a sterile res you can use products like Dutch Master Zone or even bleach, ammonia, chlorine, ect.. but you seem like the type that would rather use a more natural defense so for a bennie res, you'll need some bennies and enzymes. I'm still learning about the bennie res, but like i mentinoed before, pond zyme and botanicare hydroguard is fairly cheap and many people are having awesome success using those two products. Or you can brew a AACT every week and add that to the res as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2014)

I've been thinking of trying out veganics.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, and one more thing about the dreaded slime in dwc, if you can keep your roots healthy 100%, there really isn't a need to use those products, the slime can be present, but will not hurt the plant if the roots are completely healthy, the slime only can take hold if there are unhealthy roots that are easy for bacteria to attack. Healthy roots= no problems, unhealthy roots= really bad news


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh ya I almost forgot! My light box showed up yesterday! Wahoo!


You can have an Oldman double like just because I know how happy you are.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2014)

Kyle kush man has some good articles about veganics giggles. The only veganic nute I have is flora blend by GH. If I could ever get the hang of soil again I'd try it but at the rate im going at the moment with soil, that day may never come lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

420


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

I cut two branches of the og kush today at the wifes request and its not quite ready but still not to bad.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2014)

happy 4:20 dr d, it's only 2:20 here though lol. One time i had a branch break at some point and I didn't know, when i was cleaning up the grow room floor (things were only 7 weeks in flower still) i found a branch of buds, nice and dried, all leaves and everything still on it. Best early bud i've ever had. It made me want to start drying buds with all the leaves on it, but I am too afraid of mold  anyone dry their buds with the leaves still on? It seems to make it taste and smell a lot better, is there a reason behind that?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> happy 4:20 dr d, it's only 2:20 here though lol. One time i had a branch break at some point and I didn't know, when i was cleaning up the grow room floor (things were only 7 weeks in flower still) i found a branch of buds, nice and dried, all leaves and everything still on it. Best early bud i've ever had. It made me want to start drying buds with all the leaves on it, but I am too afraid of mold  anyone dry their buds with the leaves still on? It seems to make it taste and smell a lot better, is there a reason behind that?


I do about half the time, and it hold s moisture in the plant longer allowing it to eat up more of the chlorophyll.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2014)

no doubt dr d, that makes sense, it seriously tastes and smells much better, but it is a pita to trim the leaves off when theyre dry


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes it is


AlphaPhase said:


> no doubt dr d, that makes sense, it seriously tastes and smells much better, but it is a pita to trim the leaves off when theyre dry


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 26, 2014)

Toking on some testers I picked off of a couple of Berry Bubbles, and it's already as good (better, really) than what I've been getting at the dispensary.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> happy 4:20 dr d, it's only 2:20 here though lol. One time i had a branch break at some point and I didn't know, when i was cleaning up the grow room floor (things were only 7 weeks in flower still) i found a branch of buds, nice and dried, all leaves and everything still on it. Best early bud i've ever had. It made me want to start drying buds with all the leaves on it, but I am too afraid of mold  anyone dry their buds with the leaves still on? It seems to make it taste and smell a lot better, is there a reason behind that?


I do all the time, but you know l'm so oldschool it's not funny.
I only take off the dead while the plant is still alive.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Kyle kush man has some good articles about veganics giggles. The only veganic nute I have is flora blend by GH. If I could ever get the hang of soil again I'd try it but at the rate im going at the moment with soil, that day may never come lol


Alpha, all you need to do with soil is: get stoned, sit back close your eyes, 
and feel the earth talk to you, soil is just the same as putting out a good vegetable
garden same nutes same principle. water, NPK, light, time.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Toking on some testers I picked off of a couple of Berry Bubbles, and it's already as good (better, really) than what I've been getting at the dispensary.


I have yet to find a commercially produced product that comes close to what we (collective) can
produce, the missing ingredient: LOVE!.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2014)

no doubt oldman, i try! I used to be some what ok in soiless promix years ago, but i switched to hydro about 7 years ago and these are my first soil plants ive had since then. It seems i always underfeed now, i got purple stems all of a sudden and the calmag problem all at once, I think i fixed it for now though (I hope). It's tough getting it all dialed back in. I love Subcools supersoil, just add water and good to go, I may make a batch sometime soon but it takes a month or more to "cook". So good though! If you haven't heard of it do a search on riu for "subcool super soil" . Also, there's a good thread called "heisenburg tea" that you might want to check out. Very good advice on how to brew a nice aact


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 26, 2014)

ROLS and AACTs for life!

Go microbes!!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> no doubt oldman, i try! I used to be some what ok in soiless promix years ago, but i switched to hydro about 7 years ago and these are my first soil plants ive had since then. It seems i always underfeed now, i got purple stems all of a sudden and the calmag problem all at once, I think i fixed it for now though (I hope). It's tough getting it all dialed back in. I love Subcools supersoil, just add water and good to go, I may make a batch sometime soon but it takes a month or more to "cook". So good though! If you haven't heard of it do a search on riu for "subcool super soil" . Also, there's a good thread called "heisenburg tea" that you might want to check out. Very good advice on how to brew a nice aact


I have the recipe and have made it and yes it is the best, but l cut it with 50% Espoma Organic
because it runs too hot for a lot of Indica's for some reason but you guys tend to grow a ton of
Sativa dominant strains so it would be the nuts.
By the way for a quick start with soil try: Espoma Organic, pearlite, lime, green sand,worm castings,
bat guano, powdered kelp, green compost. This will get you going in good style and totally organic.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks oldman, next time I repot my little seedlings i'll make a batch of that! My mission is to keep all my mothers in organic soil because it's really a pain to keep a plant growing in hydro for a long time, soil is definitly the way to go for mother plants in my case. What I plan on doing is taking clones off each of my mother plants and start the mother plants with a fresh start with the cuttings..because they've been through hell and back, and taking clones from a not so healthy mother plant causes some unneeded stress. I honestly have no idea how my latest cuttings rooted in 5 days, they must be very stress tolerable plants


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 26, 2014)

You feed enough compost/ewc/microbe teas to those mothers in that soil the soil will eventually come self-sustaining. Just water and let the little microbes do work!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome, thanks oldman, next time I repot my little seedlings i'll make a batch of that! My mission is to keep all my mothers in organic soil because it's really a pain to keep a plant growing in hydro for a long time, soil is definitly the way to go for mother plants in my case. What I plan on doing is taking clones off each of my mother plants and start the mother plants with a fresh start with the cuttings..because they've been through hell and back, and taking clones from a not so healthy mother plant causes some unneeded stress. I honestly have no idea how my latest cuttings rooted in 5 days, they must be very stress tolerable plants


Make sure mom is in a root pouch or other cloth pot so it will airprune the roots and at the same time
add the extra o2 they need and love.
I like the 10-15 gallon root pouch for lg. plants indoors.
Almost forgot my last "trick" a dozen red worms per pot.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Make sure mom is in a root pouch or other cloth pot so it will airprune the roots and at the same time
> add the extra o2 they need and love.
> I like the 10-15 gallon root pouch for lg. plants indoors.
> Almost forgot my last "trick" a dozen red worms per pot.


I've heard people all about putting the red worms in the pots and I've heard people saying it's not worth it.

You think it makes the much of a difference? Have you done a side by side before?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I've heard people all about putting the red worms in the pots and I've heard people saying it's not worth it.
> 
> You think it makes the much of a difference? Have you done a side by side before?


I use home made compost and have been clearing and dumping soil after a flower cycle and had worms in the pots.
Stawbanana Cream


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I use home made compost and have been clearing and dumping soil after a flower cycle and had worms in the pots.
> Stawbanana Cream
> View attachment 3281284


I also got a worm bin I made but never had found worms when I dump soil after flowering yet.

Maybe I should be looking closer lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a small deep freeze for a worm ben now, but that was from compost and the worms get in it from the ground.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> ROLS and AACTs for life!
> 
> Go microbes!!


Started a ewt tonight for the seedlings next watering.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I've heard people all about putting the red worms in the pots and I've heard people saying it's not worth it.
> 
> You think it makes the much of a difference? Have you done a side by side before?


They help aerate the soil it's not for fert. but for o2.
No side by side but I don't need scientific proof unless l'm writing a paper on it.(lol)
Lets call it gardening tradition - good karma, happy worms = healthy soil.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I use home made compost and have been clearing and dumping soil after a flower cycle and had worms in the pots.
> Stawbanana Cream
> View attachment 3281284


Worm larvae in the compost, very healthy stuff.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well just got done putting 29 new seedlings into solo cups. 11 out of 12 of honeybee, let's hope the purple pheno is there!!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

By the way guys backyard compost including coffee,eggshells, fruit all these things you
pay for when you buy fert. in a bottle. I should note if you grow hydro. don't put
compost in (lol) I keep one of those cheep coffee grinders for eggshells and other stuff
that needs to be broken down.
As you move your compost pile around take the soil from underneath for your first seedling 
transplant stand back and watch them grow.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> By the way guys backyard compost including coffee,eggshells, fruit all these things you
> pay for when you buy fert. in a bottle. I should note if you grow hydro. don't put
> compost in (lol) I keep one of those cheep coffee grinders for eggshells and other stuff
> that needs to be broken down.
> ...


I've got a nice compost pile  

It's my fave thing to top dress with!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a nice compost pile
> 
> It's my fave thing to top dress with!


Snapple only thinks they have the best stuff on earth!
I have a great manure tea recipe but you can only make it in summer and far from
your house. If anyone is interested let me know but it does smell to high heaven.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

Any of you guys heard of the cut gorilla glue #4?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah giggles, that's a big hit in nor cal


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Jig, Just been on a bho spending spree, yup, they ground me down finally lad, haha......thought I'd best do it properly.




















among other things......gas for example, lol.
Peace, and heres to not blowing my house up
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

never thought i'd see this ^ blowing something up lol. I think just about near everyone I know who's made bho has at some point?!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2014)

To be honest I was thinking about this yesterday.... was going to tell you to purge the shit out the stuff... looks like that wont be an issue.

Be safe mate... do it mostly outdoors... don't blow up your nice flat. I like it there haha.

Shame I couldn't help.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never thought i'd see this ^ blowing something up lol. I think just about near everyone I know who's made bho has at some point?!


I will not be blowing things up. Outdoors will be the only time I use this equipment, that's for sure.

And Jig, I am sure there will be some fun to be had with it when you are here....


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

DST said:


> Hey Jig, Just been on a bho spending spree, yup, they ground me down finally lad, haha......thought I'd best do it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same vacuum I've got!

This your first time making it?


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2014)

looking very serious there dst, i agree that if it is worth doing then it is worth doing the best job you can.

what are you gonna put in there first?


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes Giggles. First time.

And ghb, I have some outdoor Blue Pit that I took down early. I have some outdoor Blue Pit from last year. I have just cut a Deep Blue, so fluff and trim will go. And I also have a Pollenated Deep Blue, the full plant is going towards the cause. And then I have trim from the upcoming Blue Pit harvest. Not to start on the Dog shake that I have waiting to use. I ordered the 28g tube. And I have 2 bottles of Polish 95% alcohol sitting in case I decide to use that as well.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2014)

thanks for informative and detailed reply lol.
a mixed run would have sufficed but then a lot of the flavours going into the mix are pretty similar and by my reckoning will taste like blue pit. looking forward to see what you can do with it!.

only got a gram of liberty left now  the weed i get here is no comparison


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

Today is day seven of 12/12 for my girls and day 14 for the clones. I will be checking and should be potting some clones today as long as there's roots to be had.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> thanks for informative and detailed reply lol.
> a mixed run would have sufficed but then a lot of the flavours going into the mix are pretty similar and by my reckoning will taste like blue pit. looking forward to see what you can do with it!.
> 
> only got a gram of liberty left now  the weed i get here is no comparison


I love the background music you chose. Nice looking nuggets.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys I'm gonna start germ'n some seeds. What do you guys find successful when you're popping beans ? I wanna make sure I get this right so I don't waste any seeds


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 27, 2014)

soak 'em in paper towels and keep your fingers crossed for a female

PS - you will waste some seeds, it is just part of the learning process. was for me any way.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

Some people will germ their seeds prior to planting them and some will tell you to put them straight into whatever you plan to grow them in. I put my seeds in root riot/rapid rooter style plugs with a good success ratio. I can then put them in soil or hydro, whichever I choose.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

agreed Dez. I used to pop them separate but have had much better luck in the rapid rooters.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2014)

my method is root riot cubes, so long as you keep them moist i don't see how you can fail.
paper towel method is a bit trickier imo


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

I agree that as long as you keep them moist it is hard to go wrong with the plugs. I have seen it go wrong first hand though and have no idea why. My buddy recently had three out of 25 seeds pop. I don't see his plants every day so I can't say what went wrong but I am sure it was operator error and not the seeds or plugs. He's a newbie to growing and seems to be making a lot of mistakes despite my coaching. I say, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

I use the Burpee Super Growing pellets that are made from coconut fiber-coir. I just had 24 of 24 break ground for the southern series.


cof


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2014)

you mean they just never germinated at all dez?! never had that happen.
i have had it where they popped but i let them dry out before transplanting which killed them.

need to germ a load of beans myself, got the whole BB line up and will be doing a super pheno hunt for my first grow of 2015


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> you mean they just never germinated at all dez?! never had that happen.
> i have had it where they popped but i let them dry out before transplanting which killed them.
> 
> need to germ a load of beans myself, got the whole BB line up and will be doing a super pheno hunt for my first grow of 2015


Yeah, they never broke ground. It was the strangest thing I've seen yet when it comes to growing. We pulled some of the plugs open to see what was going on inside and the seeds looked like they started to germ and then died or something. 

I've never seen anyone have as much bad luck with growing as this guy either though. He has been growing the same strains as me but has been getting crap yields and bud that's just ok. My yields haven't been there lately but I know where I went wrong and my buds are still great. I'm getting smaller nugs with the 1K bulb than with the 600 I was running but they're still really good quality.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2014)

it's all about quality, yield is a bonus if you do everything perfectly.

i'm very happy with the quality i'm growing now, it's some of the best stuff i've ever had, but it could always be better.
i just bought the biobizz range for a few plants to try out, i'll do a side by side to see if organic buds taste any better, something tells me the yield may not be as good but i'm ready for that.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey six. Just thought I would share progress with the LED tent. These are at 7week of 12/12 but about 5.5 since showing. Will be done by thanksgiving Im guessing. 
 
 

Bubba
 

Blue dream
 

Dog
 

There is more in my journal. 


Also!!! Here is my 400w cmh tent that is close to going live. 3x3 and I will run six plants in there.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

I agree with ghb, quality over quantity. lt isn't worth a tinkers damn if it doesn't make you happy.
I use the paper towel method and have no problems at all. The trick is no to over moisten the
seeds.
@SG, those ladies are sweet, bubba got too close to the sugar bowl.
That gets an Oldman double like.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey six. Just thought I would share progress with the LED tent. These are at 7week of 12/12 but about 5.5 since showing. Will be done by thanksgiving Im guessing.
> View attachment 3281655
> View attachment 3281656
> 
> ...


I think as soon as I get my cooltube and 600 back I'm gonna run something similar, I have a few questions though to all my vert growers out here


1. Can this be done in a 2x4x7 tent ?

2. I have a box fan just like that how do I hang it? So it blows upward or down towards the ground?

3 does it matter which end I stick on the filter ?

4 should I put the filter fan light on a small table so its above the plants or will having it on the ground be better? (Side note I'm using 5gal dwc buckets)


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey there fellas, first day off in a while. Good to see everyone around and kicking.
Trimming gig is going well but these hours are craaaaazy I'm almost second guessing the mess I got myself into!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

picture of the Burpee's with the southern series taken yesterday.. Most of them are in 9 oz cups now



the south shall rise again.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

Those are some sweet looking buds SG. The veritcal tent looks good too!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey @jimmer6577 check your email buddy


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I think as soon as I get my cooltube and 600 back I'm gonna run something similar, I have a few questions though to all my vert growers out here
> 
> 
> 1. Can this be done in a 2x4x7 tent ?
> ...


Hope my answers above help a little there.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> picture of the Burpee's with the southern series taken yesterday.. Most of them are in 9 oz cups now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pellets are awesome! 

Been using them for almost 3 years now!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

I should order me some of those. The shops near me don't carry them and I'd like to give them a go.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey six. Just thought I would share progress with the LED tent. These are at 7week of 12/12 but about 5.5 since showing. Will be done by thanksgiving Im guessing.
> View attachment 3281655
> View attachment 3281656
> 
> ...


Damn! I got nothing else...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, the greenhouse weathered the storm with no more damage accrued!
Had a tornado touch down in Longview, WA about 75 miles north of us, and a little ways north west of Portland, during the worst of it.
I was out hanging off the greenhouse by the top sill to help keep it grounded for about an hour as the storm passed over us heading North.
The greenhouse is anchored to the ground at 8 points with heavy rope and long wooden stakes pounded into the ground, but I was really worried it was going to get taken away by the wind.
Snapped some lazyman pics yesterday from indoors when the sun peeked out for an hour or so...







The sun is somewhat out today, so will go out and get some pics inside the greenhouse a little later..


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

I only saw a few clones with roots. I'm not sure why there aren't more but it appears I'm having some issues with cloning at the moment. I thought more would have been rooted and ready to plant in pots by now.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

Double post, lol!

I think they are getting too much light. I moved the LED even higher so now it's about 3' higher then the top of the dome. I only have half of the light turned on too.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

I got the Burpee's at either Walmart or Lowes. They stock these things in the spring and I bought a couple of boxes.
I had the seed tray on the table above a T-5 transformer which gave some heat to the bottom of the tray. They were up in 3 days.
Those are Southern Charm, Southern Thunder and Southern Fried, aka the southern series.

 
cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

The Lowe's by me carries the Jiffy peat pellets most of the year but not right now. They'll usually have two sizes but they are both the same.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

You are using a warming mat dez? I found cold root zone will slow rooting down for sure. My success rate goes up every time I remember to use the germination mat. LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, my buddy loaned me a mat that I'm using. I'm trying to decide right now if I'm going to go ahead and pot the ones with roots, or leave them until more are showing roots and do them all at the same time. hmmm...

I don't think I ever mentioned it but I got a gnarly sore on my neck from the top of the race suit last weekend. something was rubbing the entire time I was in the car and it rubbed my neck raw. It bled a little in one spot and then scabbed up. I thought about it just now because the last of the scab came off. It looked like someone caught me by the neck with a lasso. Pretty funny but it actually hurt quite a bit the first couple of days.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

leave them IMO. The stronger the roots the quicker they will take hold in the new container. when I clone into 2l it takes forever. where as the solo cubs take a few weeks to root and are ready to transplant in 3-4. They go from solos to 2l and can take over a 2l in 2-3weeks from transplant. ones done this way always exceed the ones straight into 2l.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice DST, I was going to get a similar kit! When you blast it, do a little bit of fresh and frozen bud. You may like it better than dried and cured. But either way freeze it before you blast it. The fresh frozen will come out completely different, they call it "live resin" because it hasn't dried. Pretty tasty stuff, less yield, but way more flavor and terps.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

I was considering skipping the cups this time and go right into the 5x5 containers I am running. I plan to keep them in the small containers so I can fit more of them in the space and run less veg time. I want to put them in the flower room in 2-3 weeks with three being ideal so I have a four week offset in harvests.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice scrog Someguy, I'm Impressed with what those kind of lights can do. Are those diy or did you buy them? They look cool!

Glad your greenhouse made it through the storm okay doobie, the plants are looking killer, only a couple more weeks or so before the ol' choperoonie eh?


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 27, 2014)

@SomeGuy what answers bro did I miss a post ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice scrog Someguy, I'm Impressed with what those kind of lights can do. Are those diy or did you buy them? They look cool!?


I made those light bars. the three together are about 500w at the plug. I also made some short bars out of some led flood light cobs. I just put them above my larger vegging plants. The flouro fixture next to them is really an led tube troffer.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @SomeGuy what answers bro did I miss a post ?



look at the red writing in your quotes. Those are my answers. 

you probably have to click expand so you can see the entirety of your post I quoted


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hope my answers above help a little there.



@SomeGuy thanks for pointing that out to me....OK so box fan blowing down and when you say three sided should I have my tube on one side of the tent and have the plants on the other or try and put then around them around the tube


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2014)

I am trying out defoliation on a couple small clones, I've seen some very positive plants from the method so figured I'd give it a shot. All 11/11 of the clones in the Aero cloner have rooted so things should be moving along toflowering fairly qquickly  the tangilope in the dwc are kicking butt. The pic of the tent is how I'm going to have things setup, plus 2 more dwc buckets, 12 plants. It will be tight in there but I may vert scrog the branches that will be closest to the wall to prevent too much crowding. It sure yet. Definitely will need a short veg time though


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

@Enwhysea 

yea. essentially three sided vert. 2' depth is not enough. If you look in my journal. The cabinet I used to run was a three sided vert. no way to safely surround the light with plants. 3x3 is just enough space to go all the way around the light. you might be able to stadium the two longer sides from the lamp to work in more plants. Lots of options. 

Vertical with omni-directional light sources seems like the most efficent use of them. Regular growing and flat scrog seem to make the most of directional sources. (just my thoughts on the matter...LOL)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2014)

Good to see you whodat.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see you whodat.



x2 on that. I cant imagine trimming seven days a week. sounds like pure hell to me...LOL. 

My wife is like.. why dont you just buy an automated trimmer. She doesn't know the one I want is like 700$ LOL Looking at how those table top things are made makes me thing I could just make one.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2014)

Hehe... I saw your CL ad someguy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hehe... I saw your CL ad someguy.



I cant beleive I have gotten NO responses from it. There are probably a ton of people like: "SHIT! you mean I coulda got 20$ for my broken pos led I threw out!" LOL


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> x2 on that. I cant imagine trimming seven days a week. sounds like pure hell to me...LOL.
> 
> My wife is like.. why dont you just buy an automated trimmer. She doesn't know the one I want is like 700$ LOL Looking at how those table top things are made makes me thing I could just make one.


My last trim session was 51/2 days and nights and l was ready for a rest home.
No way could l imagine doing that for a living.
My hat is off to you bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> My last trim session was 51/2 days and nights and l was ready for a rest home.
> No way could l imagine doing that for a living.
> My hat is off to you bro.



Hats off to whodat... He is the one trimming as a pro! LOL I have trouble trimming for an evening or two...LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

That's one reason I grow a perpetual is to avoid a mass trimming session. I'd rather harvest 4 or 5 a weeks as to 44 at one time.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

If I start harvest at 9 weeks some plants will end up going 11....LOL


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

I go seed to cut and back again, it does get a little crazy at harvest but l 
survive. I want to build another room but that is another story.
@WhoDat my hat IS off to you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

What it is whodat man! I bet i could get high just standing next to you right now
Looking great SG!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

I want to build another room too. I would love to just make mine a little bigger and run two vertical grows in there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I want to build another room too. I would love to just make mine a little bigger and run two vertical grows in there.


I want three octagons for a once a month harvest


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want three octagons for a once a month harvest


That would be pretty cool. A guy that used to post in here ran four octagons for a short time. Two 600s in each flooded tube octagon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That would be pretty cool. A guy that used to post in here ran four octagons for a short time. Two 600s in each flooded tube octagon.


Damn that would be a lot of weed


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That would be pretty cool. A guy that used to post in here ran four octagons for a short time. Two 600s in each flooded tube octagon.



Heath right? he was doing some serious flooded tubes. I think jigs setup is modeled after it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Heath right? he was doing some serious flooded tubes. I think jigs setup is modeled after it.


If it is heath that is the pic i put up and said that is my dream room


I think he got a lot of us vert growers in to it, Heath Robinson is the man!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

No, it was StrictlyseedleSs that I'm referring to. He's a friend if mine now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

ok. gotta check that out sometime then. Heath is the man though.. LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> No, it was StrictlyseedleSs that I'm referring to. He's a friend if mine now.


You see him dez he has not been on here much after last summer. Hope he is well.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

I got my OGLarry and banana wonder from him....first quality smokes.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I got my OGLarry and banana wonder from him....first quality smokes.
> 
> 
> cof


Bw x heri are out growing the other seedlings cof. Stong plants thay are. I think i didnt get a cut off the lerry last time, but i think i saw a couple seeds on the one in te octagon.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

I keep clones of her, so there's usually some available


cof.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I keep clones of her, so there's usually some available
> 
> 
> cof.


I just have so many if i am not careful things can get lost in the shuffle you know


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2014)

I've lost a strain or two because of that.... you don't notice until you realize you're it's missing.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I've lost a strain or two because of that.... you don't notice until you realize you're it's missing.
> 
> 
> cof


Yep that is how i lost my chem 4 pheno of hso chem dawg that stuff would make your eyes cross


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You see him dez he has not been on here much after last summer. Hope he is well.


I talk to him from time to time. He is doing well for himself and his family, just really busy with work.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Check this out!

*Composter*


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

Tonight is going to be fun....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Check this out!
> 
> *Composter*
> 
> ...


I'd like to see it work, if it does it would be worth the money in the long run.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Tonight is going to be fun....
> 
> View attachment 3281880


bud porn studio


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> bud porn studio


I assumed sexy gf photo shoot, guess that's where my mind is when I'm sober though....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2014)

Outdoor video update:

(with pic)

 

and the vid...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Outdoor video update:
> 
> (with pic)
> 
> ...


YEA BOY!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Outdoor video update:
> 
> (with pic)
> 
> ...


I need a bib to catch the drool.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey @jimmer6577 check your email buddy


Check your's brother


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 27, 2014)

I need some 600 club advice on a situation. I got a new used motor for my car the last day in July and because it has to come out from the bottom it's pretty costly. It took me a little while to save the extra $1300 to have it put in. All said in done it's been 69 days since I actually picked up the motor and it had a 60 warranty. They sent a front wheel drive motor instead of an AWD one. I had it in the shop but it took him a couple of weeks to make room. Now I have to pay the mechanic to get a car off the lift with no wheels or axles so he can use his garage. To top it off, the place I got the motor from says the warranty has expired and I have to eat it. Now understand this if it was bad or didn't run, because this makes it a warranty issue in my opinion. But they didn't sell me the motor the billed me for or said they sold me but it looks the same and has the 1.8 on it. Now they tell me that it's all my fault and they don't have the right motor to trade but won't refund my money for the wrong motor they sold me. They told me for $400 extra they can order it and have it here by Fri. Am I wrong for thinking this is fucked up by the parts store. I went ahead and paid it so i can get my car fixed but damn. This whole deal is costing me $600 because of somebody pulling me the wrong part. Advice anyone?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Push harder. If you have a PO that says one part and they sent you the wrong one you can return it for being the wrong part. Talk to a supervisor or a manager or send a letter to the owner of the company.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 27, 2014)

Been gone for a few days and im fucked lol had a chem dawg male open up and i see pods on the gdp.it might be a good mix.or a good fuckup


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Been gone for a few days and im fucked lol had a chem dawg male open up and i see pods on the gdp.it might be a good mix.or a good fuckup


That sucks i have not gotten a single pod on the gdp crosses


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 27, 2014)

I fucked up @ doc i had a male chem in the area and was gone for a few day.came back and it dropped pollination so the entire grow might be compromised


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> I fucked up @ doc i had a male chem in the area and was gone for a few day.came back and it dropped pollination so the entire grow might be compromised


I see it happens still will be good weed seeds or not. Have the hairs shrived?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm with Mo. Complain complain complain. Talk to someone else, and someone else. Maybe you can get high enough to get the money back. Don't be a dick to anyone, so they can't use that against you. Just keep telling your story over and over... and boil it down to the important facts, don't point out every detail.

You bought engine A, they shipped you engine B. End of story... they should give you engine A, for no extra cost. That's it. Repeat that over and over. That's what I would do. Oh... and admit that you lagged, people like when others admit their part. But lagging doesn't change the fact they sent the wrong motor.

And then I'd have my wife call and she'd get the money back right away... because she's good on the phone like that.

Is this a VW? Audi?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I agree that as long as you keep them moist it is hard to go wrong with the plugs. I have seen it go wrong first hand though and have no idea why. My buddy recently had three out of 25 seeds pop. I don't see his plants every day so I can't say what went wrong but I am sure it was operator error and not the seeds or plugs. He's a newbie to growing and seems to be making a lot of mistakes despite my coaching. I say, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink, lol.





Mohican said:


> Push harder. If you have a PO that says one part and they sent you the wrong one you can return it for being the wrong part. Talk to a supervisor or a manager or send a letter to the owner of the company.


It was the owner of a major used and new part dealer here in town. That's what I thought but wasn't sure. Thanks

@jigfresh Admitting I lagged was the first thing I explained and that I had to save up money. I even used Christmas time as an example of a time people buy things and hold onto them for 60-75 days and would be very upset if the item wasn't what it was supposed to be. It's a Pontiac Vibe w/toyota 1.8 motor

What do you guy's think about contacting the BBB?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Push harder. If you have a PO that says one part and they sent you the wrong one you can return it for being the wrong part. Talk to a supervisor or a manager or send a letter to the owner of the company.


Document everything that transpired and write: the manager, cc the parent co., the
NYS Atty. Gen.'s office., and the Better Business Bureau.
Hopefully that will get someone's attention.
You have to have it on paper to prove anything.

Jimmer, make sure you include the cc list on all copies.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 27, 2014)

@ doc no we just started week 2 but i can see pods


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 27, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Document everything that transpired and write: the manager, cc the parent co., the
> NYS Atty. Gen.'s office., and the Better Business Bureau.
> Hopefully that will get someone's attention.
> You have to have it on paper to prove anything.


I have every email saved and invoice saying what I ordered, I guess I should take a picture of what they sent and was wrong for even more proof. I don't like paying the mechanic but the parts shop is another story. I think their issue is they got the first one off a wrecked car and now they don't have 1 in stock, so they have to order it from somewhere.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Gdp x og13


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have every email saved and invoice saying what I ordered, I guess I should take a picture of what they sent and was wrong for even more proof. I don't like paying the mechanic but the parts shop is another story. I think their issue is they got the first one off a wrecked car and now they don't have 1 in stock, so they have to order it from somewhere.


You will also want to include the engine #'s to show it was the wrong one.
You are right the mech. is your responsibility.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 27, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You will also want to include the engine #'s to show it was the wrong one.
> You are right the mech. is your responsibility.


Very good point, my motor's plate is missing but the new wrong motor has it. A close up picture of this should work right? The VIN number should prove this? I'm not very car smart, but can take advice.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2014)

Contact the attorney general like Oldman said. I had a transmission go in West Virginia and took it to aamco. They said it's be 10 days. Paid them 3000 for a 1800$ estimate. 4 weeks later it wasn't done, I made them take it off the lift and tow it to the Dodge dealer. Called the attorney general, they gave me 5000 back and the "new transmission" that was supposedly installed. I ended up trading the Durango in and bought something else. The atty Gen is the way to go


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

@alpha, l just


AlphaPhase said:


> Contact the attorney general like Oldman said. I had a transmission go in West Virginia and took it to aamco. They said it's be 10 days. Paid them 3000 for a 1800$ estimate. 4 weeks later it wasn't done, I made them take it off the lift and tow it to the Dodge dealer. Called the attorney general, they gave me 5000 back and the "new transmission" that was supposedly installed. I ended up trading the Durango in and bought something else. The atty Gen is the way to go


Hey Alpha l just saw on the news the mayor of Oneonta just did himself in today.
Man that is a tough political environment.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 27, 2014)

I heard about that Oldman, sad story  Oneonta has gone so far down hill over the last 10 years it's scary. Some roadrager just shit and killed a 28 ya old and severely injured the kids dad by shooting them in the town of Bainbridge today, too. That was the last town I lived in before I moved here. Super small town that's just getting crazy with drugs and crime


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I heard about that Oldman, sad story  Oneonta has gone so far down hill over the last 10 years it's scary. Some roadrager just shit and killed a 28 ya old and severely injured the kids dad by shooting them in the town of Bainbridge today, too. That was the last town I lived in before I moved here. Super small town that's just getting crazy with drugs and crime


I don't know what's up with people but l'm tempted to go hermit any day now.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 27, 2014)

Doc what was the chem mixed with?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

A bag seed from blue dream from cali. I think it was blue dream x vanilla kush. I have gotten vanilla smell and flavor from his offspring. The one i have going from those seed has frosty, hard, vanilla buds with very sativa growth. Looks to have a good flower time. By the way @Gen honeybee is a fast finisher


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2014)

Well photo shoot is done but will have to wait until tomorrow to see them. Way to many to sort through and choose from.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Doc what was the chem mixed with?


This is the fem i have going now from those
Hso cem dawg x blue dream


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

What's up in the club, day 50 on me green crack might chop her....

Il get a few pics up in an hour or 2


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2014)

reply to yer email Bud


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey dst has blue pit made it back? I need to find another good bp mom


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorted d m8


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey dst has blue pit made it back? I need to find another good bp mom


Not quite Gigs. I found some older stock, but Budolskie just got in to swoop the last of my stash bags


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry gigs haha I been dying to.try this the last pips I got I let a mate take.over to his veg room as i was flowering and what u think happened.......

He neglected them to the point they weren't worth havin back


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

Any one ever run any stock from Secret Valley Seed? curious about their Purple Pineberry.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

DST said:


> Not quite Gigs. I found some older stock, but Budolskie just got in to swoop the last of my stash bags


Well shit I was ready to hit the send money button...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well damn


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just a few shots from yesterday. Way to many to post so I'll just spread them out over time 

Honeybee,DOG Treats, Candy Grape OG, SSH
 
Auto's taking there sweet as time, at this rate I would of been better running regs from the beginning, oh well
 
Baby DOG Treat
 Mama DOG, she's getting big. Think I'm going to tie her down and make her a bush
 and the last few are of one of the Heri x Maui's.
   

Well off to go get some things done for the day, have a great one 6!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2014)

Lambsbread at something like 10 or 11 weeks of 12/12

 Blue Dream. Fully recovered from having mites and doing well. I'd like her to be a little darker in color but 
 Pre 98 Bubba Kush


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a few shots from yesterday. Way to many to post so I'll just spread them out over time
> 
> Honeybee,DOG Treats, Candy Grape OG, SSH
> View attachment 3282381 View attachment 3282382
> ...


Try running 24/7 on the auto's.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Lambsbread at something like 10 or 11 weeks of 12/12
> View attachment 3282419
> View attachment 3282420 Blue Dream. Fully recovered from having mites and doing well. I'd like her to be a little darker in color but
> View attachment 3282421 Pre 98 Bubba Kush
> View attachment 3282422


Dez, that Lambsbread is looking really tasty.
Kush is a bush, and BD is going to comeback even more.
Nice plants for sure.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Try running 24/7 on the auto's.


That's what they were on and were growing even slower. 18/6 seems to be working much better


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Lambsbread at something like 10 or 11 weeks of 12/12
> View attachment 3282419
> View attachment 3282420 Blue Dream. Fully recovered from having mites and doing well. I'd like her to be a little darker in color but
> View attachment 3282421 Pre 98 Bubba Kush
> View attachment 3282422


Nice , how old is the Blue Dream, I usually harvest at 9 weeks of 12/12 , mostly cloudy trichs by that time.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2014)

After I collect seeds I throw the waste in my planters to feed the soil. Got a few surprise seedlings 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 28, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Nice , how old is the Blue Dream, I usually harvest at 9 weeks of 12/12 , mostly cloudy trichs by that time.


Eight days into 12/12 for the BD and showing good new growth. I don;t remember how long it vegged for.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 28, 2014)

Evening lads.
Giggs you might wanna try 20/4 thats what i went with when i ran auto's. at the 20.th hour it was like: We had enough let us sleep!. Dropping leaves. So i gave them 4 hours to rest. What autos are you running? Looks very small aye? There were some beasts in the party cup auto competition. Believe jimmer was in it.

Im having a lan party this weekend, lol  Gonna be grande fun! So far we are 11.
Battlefield 1942 Desert combat! Hells yeah 
And im gonna fuck everybody up in counter strike. 13 years ago i was in r2e^, 5th best ranked danish counter strike clan. lol. Won lots of hardware at that time.. Haha rapture.

Mystery seedlings are getting bigger. Mutant is no longer mutant. Looks like Goji og but could be dog amongst others. Time will tell..
 
Shark shock cbd started flowering. Best get the meds soon. Taking a few cuts tomorrow for a side run with dwc.
 
Unknown clones from outside. Hoping its chokolate heaven as it is the most amazing smelling weed i have never smoken 
 
Lemon Skunk 4th day of drying. I could cry about the yield but the smell is just too good.
 
My m8 have borrowed out the ice bags. Sux big time! My freezer is full with buds from outside harvest and two grocery bags of lemon trim and popcorn. Im about to go ebay 3x5gallon bags,25,90,220. 16pounds+ damn delivery 10 pounds.. Would be nice to have some killer for the lan, and be certain they play like shit and ill be king of ownage!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Evening lads.
> Giggs you might wanna try 20/4 thats what i went with when i ran auto's. at the 20.th hour it was like: We had enough let us sleep!. Dropping leaves. So i gave them 4 hours to rest. What autos are you running? Looks very small aye? There were some beasts in the party cup auto competition. Believe jimmer was in it.
> 
> Im having a lan party this weekend, lol  Gonna be grande fun! So far we are 11.
> ...


Very nice ^^^^^^^ The lemon skunk looks delicious

And I agree with 20/4 for auto's. 24 don't give the roots their time and 18 leaves them a little on the fluffy side. IMO And yes I was in the party cup grow, and had the biggest yield. They also seem to like m/h over hps.IMO


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, I lost 6-1/2 plants to some fluffy brown mold 

But the other 10-1/2 seem clear, so they have been chopped and are hanging with the oscillating fan on high and heat turned up a notch.

And so ends my first outdoor grow!
If only the weather had held for 2 more weeks...
Oh, well: it could have been much worse.


Molded, to various degrees...




Hard to get a shot with them all in view so here are the saved ones (and will be going in tonight to clip off the big leaves.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Very nice ^^^^^^^ The lemon skunk looks delicious
> 
> And I agree with 20/4 for auto's. 24 don't give the roots their time and 18 leaves them a little on the fluffy side. IMO And yes I was in the party cup grow, and had the biggest yield. They also seem to like m/h over hps.IMO


I do 20/4 when l do auto's also but his seem a little short on the green.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, I lost 6-1/2 plants to some fluffy brown mold
> 
> But the other 10-1/2 seem clear, so they have been chopped and are hanging with the oscillating fan on high and heat turned up a notch.
> 
> ...


Well you can freeze them up and make hash.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2014)

Naw, I don't even want that shit in my house.
I've got a compromised immune system and am going to be going over the salvaged ones tonight with an eagle out for anything I might have missed.
I won't hesitate to scrap the lot of it if I see more mold developing as it dries.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 28, 2014)

Doobs. You can prevent mold in the drying product but you will have to dry quick. This is what I would do.

-Wet trim. This way you get rid of alot of moisture quickly. 

-fan directly on buds in at least 70dg room with 30% humidity or LESS. 

-Get them down to the point you would normally jar and go just a tad longer. 


If you dry quickly to get rid of the moisture you will beat the development of mold. The trick is to not overdry when drying quick as that is what will ruin it. Just bring it down to ideal RH as quick as possible and jar as soon as ready. I have done this for other problems and still had great smoke. Like I said.. Overdrying is the danger here. But it does prevent further mold. 

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 28, 2014)

Shit? Wuut? Sell it then  Sry to hear about the mold Doobs. If i could find the nut sack id kick it hard! All my "outsidders" are in the freezer. Think they had 2 weeks left. Hope i get gigglehashis out of it 
Gj jimmer  How much could a party auto yield?
MH over hps that is worth a thought and wonder. But im getting ready for bed 
Yum yum i like "new school hash" 
Night night.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've tried 24/0,20/4,16/8 all of them and they are responding the best at 18/6. 

They are low Ryder 2 supposedly but who knows they came from a friend. Worst case they will go into the veg room when I flip everything if they aren't done by then. 

I just don't care for autos, I'd much rather run regs and pheno hunt, but that's just me...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry about the mold doobs, glad it didn't hit all of them


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've tried 24/0,20/4,16/8 all of them and they are responding the best at 18/6.
> 
> They are low Ryder 2 supposedly but who knows they came from a friend. Worst case they will go into the veg room when I flip everything if they aren't done by then.
> 
> I just don't care for autos, I'd much rather run regs and pheno hunt, but that's just me...


I'm not a fan either but there is a few my son has me grow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks guys 
I knew I was pushing it into the red when the weather turned to kaka.
Ironically, if I had chopped when the weather turned I would have had about the same yield as I did by waiting and losing 6 plants.
But the ones that made it are decent looking, and should last the winter.
Will be doing some serious planning for a real greenhouse for next year.
And an early start will help avoid the rainy season.
Learned a lot on this grow, and next year will be in the groove & running shmoove


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Thanks guys
> I knew I was pushing it into the red when the weather turned to kaka.
> Ironically, if I had chopped when the weather turned I would have had about the same yield as I did by waiting and losing 6 plants.
> But the ones that made it are decent looking, and should last the winter.
> ...


Sorry your luck ran out Doob.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 28, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> http://askdandelion.com/grilling.php?id=ushio-us5001670-enhanced-performance-hps-lamp-600watt-opti-red-p-11448.html
> 
> USHIO - anyone got any thoughts? $11.99, maybe if it appears to good...


Just s heads up guys. This is a BS site. Picked $28 off me so just watch out.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Just s heads up guys. This is a BS site. Picked $28 off me so just watch out.


Thanks Figgy, that will save a lot of us headaches.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 28, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks Figgy, that will save a lot of us headaches.


No problem. Just paying my dues to the forum. You have to do it one way or another. I'm going to keep on  to the next one!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Doobs. You can prevent mold in the drying product but you will have to dry quick. This is what I would do.
> 
> -Wet trim. This way you get rid of alot of moisture quickly.
> 
> ...


Great advice. 

Fresh air is the enemy of mold.

"Hoping its chokolate heaven as it is the most amazing smelling weed i have never smoken"

...smoken...heh heh. I looked it up:

Smoken
verb. (smoe'ken) slightly more formal tense of the past participle of smoke, (smoked).

when smoking with a group of friends, smoking etiquette requires that all members of the group smoke before going on to do various other activities/commence with high conversation. to ensure that this does not happen, it is always polite to ask if everyone has smoken, lest anyone be left out feelin sad as shit
stoner 1: "fuck I'm so high."
stoner 2: "word me too"
would-be stoner 3: "...."
stoner 1: "oh shit dude has she smoken yet???"


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Shit? Wuut? Sell it then  Sry to hear about the mold Doobs. If i could find the nut sack id kick it hard! All my "outsidders" are in the freezer. Think they had 2 weeks left. Hope i get gigglehashis out of it
> Gj jimmer  How much could a party auto yield?
> MH over hps that is worth a thought and wonder. But im getting ready for bed
> Yum yum i like "new school hash"
> Night night.


I got something around 15-17 grams, the average was about 12. I honestly think I could get a zip now though with the right one. I have a freebie Auto big gun, lets see what it does in a solo cup.

As far as the mh over hps for auto's, I think it's the ruderalis in it that likes the blue's. I'm probably wrong, but I did run the same strain side by side when I did the solo cup comp. I could start so many then choose, so I went both ways at first, and the hps one even got moved under the mh the last 2 weeks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> ... "Hoping its chokolate heaven as it is the most amazing smelling weed i have never smoken"
> 
> ...smoken...heh heh. I looked it up:
> 
> ...



Ah!
smoken must be the diminutive of smokeneny.

As in:
"oh shit dude has she smoken yet??"
"Naw brah she hasn't smokeneny yet."


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Naw, I don't even want that shit in my house.
> I've got a compromised immune system and am going to be going over the salvaged ones tonight with an eagle out for anything I might have missed.
> I won't hesitate to scrap the lot of it if I see more mold developing as it dries.


Hell yea then you can light dep it and finish a month earlier.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Ah!
> smoken must be the diminutive of smokeneny.
> 
> As in:
> ...


Doob you got me again.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 28, 2014)

It seemed to me like it was the right thing to write. lol looking back it does sound strange. Yet i still have not smoken that strain 
Cool Jimmer. Think ill try to run em under the 90w led in the closet. I dont remember what happened but i was in the competition until my seedling died  Ran a Big Devil once, giant auto. Have a Big Devil XL and a Dark Devil (Big Devil XL X Purple Pakistani Kush Auto) Let me know when you go solo. Ill join you 
Good day yall.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2014)

Doobs, your weather looks fairly similar to mine at the end of the season (but perhaps a few weeks behind ours). I would suggest autos or light dep for next year. Even when running a greenhouse, the outside weather still has a lot of effect on the inside of the greenhouse (i.e mold is a bitch to keep away when growing dank). With the temp greenhouse you set up you may have just helped concentrate the mold attack (at a guess). Glad you got some decen tfrom it. I was trimming up some of the Blue Pit from my outdoor. Looks not bad, smells OMG


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2014)

I reckon this should make for some interesting extract when the time comes
Blue Pit outdoor (harvested about a month early, lol)>>


Peace, DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 29, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> It seemed to me like it was the right thing to write. lol looking back it does sound strange. Yet i still have not smoken that strain
> Cool Jimmer. Think ill try to run em under the 90w led in the closet. I dont remember what happened but i was in the competition until my seedling died  Ran a Big Devil once, giant auto. Have a Big Devil XL and a Dark Devil (Big Devil XL X Purple Pakistani Kush Auto) Let me know when you go solo. Ill join you
> Good day yall.


Will do, it'll probably be germed this weekend with some other goodies.

Dobbie, that bites the big one but at least you got some good smoke. As for next year, I know last year the Jack Herer I vegged and used as a mom for a little started flowering and finished 2-3 weeks before the ones that I germed and put outside in June. This was the first time I really noticed this difference but also the first time I flowered a mother outside. This year in a thread about growing in the NE outdoors, I noticed all the plants vegged for a few months before June, all were finished 2-3 weeks before mine. My point is, you didn't start these till late and I personally believe now that a fully mature plant switches a lot easier under natural conditions over an immature plant. As we go from 18/6 to 12/12 and nature does it in 5 minute increments. My whole point is that if you knew you wanted to do outdoors and had vegged them since like april or something, they might have been finished. This theory could be wrong but it's the only explanation I could come up with and it makes since. Any other Opinions on this theory?


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2014)

Could be the case Jimmer. Personally it hasn't mattered for me when I have started them (assuming they are started at the offset of Spring). It all depends on how wet Sept/Oct are for me as to whether they finish decently or not.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 29, 2014)

I may have to chop the bm.i cant seem to stop the yellowing of the leaves.ive done a rez change,ph correctly and havent seen much change.i have no room to place her till she gets better.i even hand water her with more food.looks like she is hungry but 60% of the fan leaves are yellowing.i even flushed her out for a day


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

jojo if it has seeds in it may be thinking it has done what it had to do and is giving up all it has to ripen the seeds.

it's all i could think of really, how far in bloom is it?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just a quick shot from the room this morning, starting to fill up


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

lovin' the grow cave back in full swing giggs.

when are they going to flower? i'm pretty sure you'll have a full room in the coming weeks if you get even half females


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> lovin' the grow cave back in full swing giggs.
> 
> when are they going to flower? i'm pretty sure you'll have a full room in the coming weeks if you get even half females


Thanks bro! I'm glad!

Thinking I'm gonna be flipping in a couple weeks. Not sure yet but yea it's gonna get full


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

fill it with dank

what's with the stretchy seedling on the floor, back right? i think it needs some sort of help lol gonna be growing through your roof at this point


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2014)

I put 10 clones in pots just now. There's three Bubbas, one BD, and six Cherry Pie under the LED. Some of the Cherry Pie clones are really yellow so I'm not too hopeful for them. The BK and BD look great and there's a few Cherry Pie that look like they'll make it so far. All of the Cherry Pie cuttings yellowed really bad so I think only a few will make it. I started with something like 14 cuttings of CP but will only have four to five live, I think. I may go back to cloning in hydro after this disappointing run of clones.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

root riots? you are filling me with fear if so dez lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, I am using root riot plugs. I have always had good results using them in the past so I think the deal with the Cherry Pie cuttings is that the plant wasn't 100% healthy when I took the cuts. The plant was showing deficiency signs when I took the cuttings and now is healthy. I can't help but think that has something to do with it but I will probably go back to hydro for the speed of it. I only truly need 5-10 clones at a time to root to make my room work well so I'm fine. Time always bites me in the arse so I can't have the slow rooting times I'm getting right now. 10-14 days tops is about where I need to be for rooting clones. Faster is always fine but slower than that and it throws off the cycle of alternating four week harvests. That is my goal with the room, harvest every four weeks. I will dial in plant count and size once I get the cycle dialed in.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2014)

I can always pop some seeds if I think it necessary. I have lots of Herijuana seeds, Cheese Surprise seeds and seeds of the cross of the two. I've still got some beans that I recently purchased from BB too. I don't remember what I have but I know there are some left that I could always throw in.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thinking to pull her. Out and reveg her but no room.glad i took clones.ill post pic at lights out


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2014)

Life can be frustrating.

So after booking on the internet, and two phone calls later, refund to bank account, charge to credit card...I finally have a luggage allowance for my flight back home at Xmas...No sir, we can't just add an extra bag onto your booking (even though thats what you paid for). We need to first refund you, then charge you again. Freakin nuts.

My younger half brother in Oz is into making films,him and his mates have done various things, they are now doing a spy film from what I can see. He ordered a toy Walther ppk that was 10 oz dollars. Customs sent him a letter to say if he wanted the item he would need to provide a gun ownership license which he could go to the police, etc, etc, blah, blah (it's a plastic blue see through gun, lmfao)......Need less to say my old man phoned them and told them they were idiots, to keep the gun and give it to one of their kids. It just seems that pretty much everything these days is as mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2014)

Plat.bub x Jo og
&
Skunk91 x 91chem sk va


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2014)

DST said:


> Doobs, your weather looks fairly similar to mine at the end of the season (but perhaps a few weeks behind ours). I would suggest autos or light dep for next year. Even when running a greenhouse, the outside weather still has a lot of effect on the inside of the greenhouse (i.e mold is a bitch to keep away when growing dank). With the temp greenhouse you set up you may have just helped concentrate the mold attack (at a guess). Glad you got some decen tfrom it...


Yeah, towards the end a little voice in the back of my head kept whispering: "_You should just cut out the plastic walls and just keep most of the rain off of them...._"
But I didn't listen.
Live & learn!


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

DST said:


> Life can be frustrating.
> 
> So after booking on the internet, and two phone calls later, refund to bank account, charge to credit card...I finally have a luggage allowance for my flight back home at Xmas...No sir, we can't just add an extra bag onto your booking (even though thats what you paid for). We need to first refund you, then charge you again. Freakin nuts.
> 
> My younger half brother in Oz is into making films,him and his mates have done various things, they are now doing a spy film from what I can see. He ordered a toy Walther ppk that was 10 oz dollars. Customs sent him a letter to say if he wanted the item he would need to provide a gun ownership license which he could go to the police, etc, etc, blah, blah (it's a plastic blue see through gun, lmfao)......Need less to say my old man phoned them and told them they were idiots, to keep the gun and give it to one of their kids. It just seems that pretty much everything these days is as mad as a box of frogs.


that famous dutch customer service again?

as for getting anything in to australia, GOOD LUCK, they won't let emaciated starving people in, never mind a toy which could be used to rob a liquor store lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the show about OZ airport customs. Freakin amazing what people bring with them on trips.

11:00 minutes


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

call me racist but those asians are into some WEIRD shit


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> I may have to chop the bm.i cant seem to stop the yellowing of the leaves.ive done a rez change,ph correctly and havent seen much change.i have no room to place her till she gets better.i even hand water her with more food.looks like she is hungry but 60% of the fan leaves are yellowing.i even flushed her out for a day


It sounds like she's shutting down. She is in her November.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> call me racist but those asians are into some WEIRD shit


See the looks we would get if we brought a Haggis to China.
Altho, they will eat 'bout anything!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

@Dezracer The CP is a pretty finicky plant. Just FYI. Leaves seem to always curl down in flower but comes out great.... Cloning can be a bitch with it. I am not surprised at the success rate if the plant you took cuts from was deficient at all. However, I bet they come around if you give them time. They may not look great but once they take hold it will be fine. 

The bubba is awesome. The blue dream cut is too.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2014)

Hopefully I can save at least one CP so that I can take cuts from her and try cloning her again. I'd like to do a run with two-three good sized CP plants.

Judging by the way they look, I won't be surprised if I lose them all. That will be a bummer but I've got some BK and BD to work with so it's cool.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

what light are they under dez? usually once they have roots and you feed them it is game on, under a hid though anything can happen to the babies


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2014)

Funny thing. My little girl doesn't like asian men. When she sees them she turns, runs, and cries. White and Mexican folks she runs up to for a hug. And last week she had playtime with a little black girl... it was funny... little hannah didn't know what to make of her as it's the first time she'd been that close to a black person. She warmed up real quick and they were pals by the end of the class. The other little girl was named angel, and she liked to hug my hannah. Little hannah kept giving angel kisses. She's a kisser.

ok, sorry for the parent update. At least I'm not gonna post 100 pics, like I do on FB. 

Hannah was a Banana for Halloween.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

was?! isn't hallow evening friday? and what will jig be whilst chaperoning, king kong? lol


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2014)

Blue Pit Mum. Cloning from her seems to take longer than the Dog. I've already potted up the dog batch I snipped at the same time as the, Blue Pit clones which are only showing roots popping through the pot holes now. Anyhoo>>



Heres the latest Fireballs Male clone (it's next mission is yet to be known, well, maybe).


And the Fireball F2 that I have>>


That's all folks.
Slainte,
DST


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> what light are they under dez? usually once they have roots and you feed them it is game on, under a hid though anything can happen to the babies


They're under an LED light that is running at 50% power. I think the Cherry Pie ones are going to die but the others all look good. I think SG is right.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking great 600! Jig that was a cool video. My baby girl was a honeybee for her first halloween.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2014)

DST your leaves are so sexy.

GHB we aren't going out on the 31st. No houses do that up in the mountains... we could take her down the hill to the ghetto ass town below... or go further to nice places, but will just be home. Our town has a gathering on the weekend before so all the little ones like H can get out and about and not get run over or kidnapped.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice plant dst! 

My tangilope is coming along nicely, only one more week or so until I put the rest of the clones in veg.. Can't wait. I found some new one part nutes called veg+bloom powder by hydroponics research. I'm going to give them a go instead of using dynagro. One part that works for veg AND bloom, this could be the best product I've found  oh and thank you Dr. D for catching my calmag problem, my mother's have recovered very well
Glad everyone is doing good, catch yas later


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice pics all..

Honeybee..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2014)

You can always come to our house Jigs. We have a great Halloween in this neighborhood. You and SomeGuy should come!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

DST said:


> Blue Pit Mum. Cloning from her seems to take longer than the Dog. I've already potted up the dog batch I snipped at the same time as the, Blue Pit clones which are only showing roots popping through the pot holes now. Anyhoo>>
> View attachment 3283238
> View attachment 3283236
> View attachment 3283235
> ...


DST, that mom is the prettiest "house" plant i've seen.
Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> Nice pics all..
> 
> Honeybee..
> View attachment 3283347
> View attachment 3283348


My three honeybees


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My three honeybees
> View attachment 3283431 View attachment 3283432 View attachment 3283433 View attachment 3283434


Nice "sugar" on your shade leaves Doc! 
Sassy girls there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Nice sugar" on your shade leaves Doc!
> Sassy girls there.


Thanks but gen gets the credit in my book i just grew it

Goji #4 is going nice and purple . I like the looks of this plant #2 is the other one i have my eye on #1 is not to shabby its self and #3 is not going to make the cut, but i have i think 2 more from seed going in when these get chopped.
Goji f2 #4


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You can always come to our house Jigs. We have a great Halloween in this neighborhood. You and SomeGuy should come!


Our neighborhood is awesome trick or treat territory. In 2hrs my daughter brought home "the mother load" last year. Literally months of candy supply for her. Lol! She has plans this year w a friend up the street to beat her record. . She says she'll go out w us and the baby for a little bit early and then on to serious business. She is on a time limit because of her 8am softball game!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thinking like in 2 weeks I'm going to be flipping. I know the new seedlings wont be real big but it's ok I'll flip and pull clones and find the keepers and toss the rest. Also afraid if I don't flip soon the dog is going to go taller then I'd like lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thinking like in 2 weeks I'm going to be flipping. I know the new seedlings wont be real big but it's ok I'll flip and pull clones and find the keepers and toss the rest. Also afraid if I don't flip soon the dog is going to go taller then I'd like lol.


The pw x og can be stretchy too. They are starting to flower now in the led garden and #1 is filling in late but strong in the octagon.
pw x og


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well here is mt bm.kinda shame to show her anyways ...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Yeah, towards the end a little voice in the back of my head kept whispering: "_You should just cut out the plastic walls and just keep most of the rain off of them...._"
> But I didn't listen.
> Live & learn!


...but you shared the entire process and so we all learned
and I want to say "Thank you".

JD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, thanks to the 600 for putting up with my near-daily pR0n-spamming as they grew 
Next year...
... next year...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Well, thanks to the 600 for putting up with my near-daily pR0n-spamming as they grew
> Next year...
> ... next year...


You get any seeds, and what strains molded doobie?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 29, 2014)

They all molded equally.
I lost almost half of each strain.
The culprits were the ones tucked into the corners.
The ones near the openings were clear.
Next year will be a new chapter 

I didn't get seeds, as I went through a bad spot and felt I'd missed my window of opportunity.
But i have each of the pollens collected from the 3 male's Berry Bubbles and in sealed envelopes.
There was a slightly indica-dom one that was shorter (but still big), a taller 50/50 sat-indo, and an even taller 60/40 sativa-dom male. But all had decent node spacings, not lanky at all.
I collected probably a gram or more of pollen from each one.
Will knock some stuff up next year.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2014)

Shexy Grown Up Fireball Male, Yesh!



Peace and Pollen,
DST


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2014)

Spunk seaping down those leaves....lovely, haha.

And check the frost on the stem Nice yin Gen.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 30, 2014)

@jigfresh, So the first of the month is coming up on Sat....just a reminder it's tree hugging day.lol

I learned how to develope my black n white film yesterday and make a contact sheet. Next week we actually use the enlarger to make individual pictures. It's cool learning the process even though it's becoming obsolete. Here's a picture of part of my contact sheet.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> View attachment 3283625 @jigfresh, So the first of the month is coming up on Sat....just a reminder it's tree hugging day.lol
> 
> I learned how to develope my black n white film yesterday and make a contact sheet. Next week we actually use the enlarger to make individual pictures. It's cool learning the process even though it's becoming obsolete. Here's a picture of part of my contact sheet.


Double like for oldschool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

that is pretty sweet jimmer, i'm all for new tech but passing down old tech is just as if not more important. imo.

pron anyone?


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 30, 2014)

Is that sour cherry?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

Smelly cherry x (Lemon Larry x sour D x Chem D)


----------



## ghb (Oct 30, 2014)

was the fb male in the greenhouse dst? looks like a handsome stud for sure, purple calyx and nice clusters up to.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

That FB male was sexy as hell!

I'd love to have a load of his jizz!

Wow that sounds horrible.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That FB male was sexy as hell!
> 
> I'd love to have a load of his jizz!
> 
> Wow that sounds horrible.......


I was thinking the same thing....lol
what a stud


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I was thinking the same thing....lol
> what a stud


Oh well I know what I mean so it's all good


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2014)

Hahaha. Gigs wants a load of jizz......I said jizz....lol

Very nice male D,he is a gem.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

If it's a huge load from that FB I'll take it all day everyday


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

This is all just a little much first thing in the morning. I'm going back to bed and hopefully don't dream of huge loads of jizz. lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2014)

It's not a dream if you wake up sticky..


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2014)

Lesson learned..moms need more food than small clones


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

I just want to take a moment and say club 6 hundo has reached page 4200. Yep that's right we like to get super high in the club 6.

That is all. Have a great day guys! Headed to the Docs with the wife...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm trying some new bulbs, HTG's own brand of enhanced hps they have the same
spectral analysis as Hortilux at about half the price so we will see how they perform,
if not it's back to Hortilux.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you goes out to DST the founder of the thread 
and thank you members, this is a very warm place to be so cool.
4200 pages thats a lot of late nights and very early mornings.
Congratulations to all.

(and D. l think Giggles 'bout said it all but very nice FB male)


----------



## ghb (Oct 30, 2014)

4200 pages of dank and pr0n, spam ahoy!.

pretty much what i've been doing the last couple of years in one post, let's make it the longest page on rollitup with a shit tonne of pr0n because i can't get enough of looking at weed, i might go blind one day so i'm gonna take full advantage now!.


get yer buds out for the lads!!!

well i tried to upload 110 videos but it will only allow 5, wtf rollitup, this is some good spam though!! five of my faves from the last couple of years.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2014)

Unfortunately for me, I purge photos every couple of years.
I regret it sometimes, but it keeps my hard drives free to store ripped dvd's, tons of youtube vids, and my music files from creating stuff with Ableton Suite .
The only pics I have are from 2014, and you all have seen them to death 

So instead, I'll just wish the 600 a happy 4,200th page, and give a wish for another 4,200 pages, and a million more pics of nasty ass bud pR0n!

*edit: here's some of 2014's doobies


----------



## Figgy (Oct 30, 2014)

Well I'll be taking quite a few dabs tonight in recognition of 4200 pages here!
I'm with Doob on keeping pics off the hdd. Non legal state here, family member who is a cop, and family who don't agree or know what I do. Gotta keep it clean in case someone happens to snoop.
I got 3 hours left in this work day then 3 days off for Holloween! Hope all you sixers have a great day, and carry on


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Well I'll be taking quite a few dabs tonight in recognition of 4200 pages here!
> I'm with Doob on keeping pics off the hdd. Non legal state here, family member who is a cop, and family who don't agree or know what I do. Gotta keep it clean in case someone happens to snoop.
> I got 3 hours left in this work day then 3 days off for Holloween! Hope all you sixers have a great day, and carry on


I'm in the same boat, my son is a deputy and non legal state so nothing gets saved.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 30, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I'm in the same boat, my son is a deputy and non legal state so nothing gets saved.


Wow, your son huh? That makes it tough. its better to be safe, and it's not like my plant pics are going up on the wall in the house next to wedding/baby/family photos. I would log it all in a legal state though. There is a feeling of pride when you're about to chop!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm legal as all get out, so I have every stupid pictures I've ever taken of my plants. I think there are about 1,600 from my first grow alone. Ridiculous.

Hard drive coming out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2014)

That looks like a awesome cross don gin!!! And the lineage is great, those 3 strains are in my top 15 strains of all time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

cheers alpha, yeah i can't take all credit i merely spluffed the mother with my smelly cherry pollen. the original seeds prior to me crossing them were awesome too. lemony or petrol golf balls came from dewezalitsame tho i aint seen him about for time.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2014)

Doc's alligator kush


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

First Grow - Hindu Kush and White Widow


Third Grow - Casey Jones
   

Fifth Grow - Sour Kush


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2014)

Docs gdpWeek 2


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2014)

Dog






7 weeks tomorrow in the tent there:







Deep psychosis putting on the weight now. All of these seem to be making more of an effort now.  LOL


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2014)

Heh, heh, heh... well, what do you know!?
I actually hung onto some old grow pics!
As in...
My first grow ever (October of 2007):

(used progressively more 26w CFL bulbs (around 12 bulbs) and then adding a dual-tube 80w 48" T12 fixture into each corner for vertical side lighting at some point, used miraclegrow potting soil, and miraclegrow nutes, in a 1-gal plastic ice cream bucket)
Red Dragon










I guess I do have some old pics!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2014)

The Return of Rasta Bee!!
#TBT


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2014)

One last shameless #TBT set:






(I know it's hard to tell, but it is Roger 600 Watters as Leonidas ready to do battle with the hordes of cannabis plants from Asia Minor until the fiery end)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

Rasta Bee!

Here's the last batch of look back pics.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2014)

yes it was in the greenhouse, GHB.

so tips from you butane boys please
whats best to use on the end of the glass tube, cable tie or clamp?
how long do you leave it under pressure for?
(is it me, or does eveyone who posts about it come across like they have chemistry degrees....it's been too long since I studied chemistry)
any other tips appreciated.

I still need to get a skillet, and or clips/cable ties. So far I see the process as

Dehydrate product (low temp in an oven for example)
Stuff ground up dried product in glass tube
warm water bath with pyrex dish on griddle thing (outside)
gas through tiny hole and out into pyrex dish
leave until reaction stops (also heard about popping the bubbles or something)(also option of putting alcohol in dish for longer puirge)

trf goo to pan on silicon sheet.
vacuum, up to 29inhg+ (how long for though?)
then let air out? remove lid and hey presto?? or is there a million more steps??.

Peace, Noob.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

Clamp is fine but it will get messy. And dont break the tube tightening it too much.

Blast until it starts running out more clear. Not long. 15 seconds?

Wear serious gloves... the tube will get super freezing and burn you.

I didn't grind mine up much the first time and lost a lot of yeild, so don't underdo the grind/ break up.

That sounds like the steps to me. It seems super duper complicated the first time.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

vacuum till it stops bubbling I beleive. It shouldn't bubble on it's own... that's just butane escaping. You're going to love the flavor of the stuff. I remember my first run I thought I was in love.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 30, 2014)

DST said:


> I still need to get a skillet, and or clips/cable ties. So far I see the process as
> 
> Dehydrate product (low temp in an oven for example)- *Never done so myself. Just made it dry enough by placing it intop of the computer or the 600 hood for a day or two.*
> Stuff ground up dried product in glass tube- *Yes and stuff it real good. Should take about 25-30sec before you see gold flowing out. Faster when tube is frozen.*
> ...


Just me 2cents
GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2014)

Omg i guess today is nag nag nag day everyone from the kids on down to my mom.cant take it anymore.moving along...i would like to pose a question to the room.here is the set up 4x4 tent with a4x4 table how many plants total should i run as a full perpetual harvest? I was thinking 36 total as i would put 6 plants in every week! What do you guys think?


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> vacuum till it stops bubbling I beleive. It shouldn't bubble on it's own... that's just butane escaping. You're going to love the flavor of the stuff. I remember my first run I thought I was in love.


Yeah i would if i had pro equip like vacuum just work it with a toothpick or whatever over heat until there is no signs of bubbles then use vacuum. Remember heat under vacuum is hotter than normal


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Omg i guess today is nag nag nag day everyone from the kids on down to my mom.cant take it anymore.moving along...i would like to pose a question to the room.here is the set up 4x4 tent with a4x4 table how many plants total should i run as a full perpetual harvest? I was thinking 36 total as i would put 6 plants in every week! What do you guys think?


I did 36 in my 4x4, but I found 25 worked better for me,I liked a little more room for em, adding 5 every two weeks. That gives me 10wks from flip,


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 30, 2014)

Aw man im late on the 420  Hey wait. Nah its gonna be 420 the next 99 pages. Haha awesome  GJ with the pron sixers. lol Jig ive never seen the 600stickypolice 
A small contribution 

Filling the freezer. Bubble bubble wehuu.
 
60G´s Babeh! Wuhuu!
 
Hopefully 60more  And thats all we will speak of lemon weight.......
 
New friends with cool equipment. Damn this grinder is big


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Omg i guess today is nag nag nag day everyone from the kids on down to my mom.cant take it anymore.moving along...i would like to pose a question to the room.here is the set up 4x4 tent with a4x4 table how many plants total should i run as a full perpetual harvest? I was thinking 36 total as i would put 6 plants in every week! What do you guys think?


That should be about right if you use a short veg time.
At 6 plants every week will leave you a 2 weeks period without a harvest if you figure 8 weeks of bloom time.
40 plants and harvest 5 every week will give you a perpetual with an 8 weeks bloom.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2014)

I wasnt to sure guys.i was thinking 25 as well but 36 sounds good.i took a shit load of clones to be on the safe side.no. im topping them and ready to place them under a t5 4foot light in the cups


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2014)

I wasnt to sure guys.i was thinking 25 as well but 36 sounds good.i took a shit load of clones to be on the safe side.no. im topping them and ready to place them under a t5 4foot light in the cups


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 30, 2014)

I potted one MK clone that had good roots today. Hopefully more will show roots in the next few days.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Wow, your son huh? That makes it tough. its better to be safe, and it's not like my plant pics are going up on the wall in the house next to wedding/baby/family photos. I would log it all in a legal state though. There is a feeling of pride when you're about to chop!


He's cool about it , but if anything happened l wouldn't want to put him through
the embarrassment of having mum and pop busted.
I am going to get a digital camera so l will be able to keep grow shots on memory cards.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2014)

All I can say is WOW @ Jojo, someguy and jig, damn that's some nice looking bushes!!! 

Jigs is right on with what he said about the bho


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2014)

I got some magic beans in the mail today  black domina x chocolate chunk, headbanger, white snake and og


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

Super jealous alpha!

It's cool I'm going to be doing lots of testing for a new seed company so I'll be so busy I won't know what to do!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

Damn looks i missed 420 but sounds like a good time to smoke another one 

On this momentous day for the 600 i pose a question. How many 6ers use visine or do you where your red eyes with pride?
 
Try taking a picture of your own eye with a tablet
Jig seeing that pic of you makes me wish i didnt cut my hair off


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2014)

my eyes are au natural, but there's a bottle of clear eyes in my pocket for emergencies.


cof.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm with you @curious old fart 

Sometimes you have those people that don't agree with our "type"

Such a shame on what their missing out on. Free medicine yea dumb schmucks!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

red eyes like a mofo!

Dr.d. Don't forget how hot long hair is. I couldn't imagine in your climate.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> red eyes like a mofo!
> 
> Dr.d. Don't forget how hot long hair is. I couldn't imagine in your climate.


I'll take your dry heat over our humid ass heat here any day...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm one of the lucky ones who never gets red eyes.
But I keep on a tryin'...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2014)

No doubt giggles! You'll have a blast testing seeds, it's so fun and the best thing is you get to try them before anyone else, and you never know what to expect! It's always a fun mission, oh and not to mention free seeds!!


----------



## Figgy (Oct 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'll take your dry heat over our humid ass heat here any day...


Amen


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2014)

I live in the mountains. We have dry cool.  Never really gets above 85 all year. Really good growing weather.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I live in the mountains. We have dry cool.  Never really gets above 85 all year. Really good growing weather.


But aren't you moving from that climate....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm with you @curious old fart
> 
> Sometimes you have those people that don't agree with our "type"
> 
> Such a shame on what their missing out on. Free medicine yea dumb schmucks!


I dont use anything and have worked for judges, cops the head of narcotics and never had a problem. I work hard and am good at the things i do so people leave me alone, and if they have a problem screw them. Jig its not that hot to me i hate the cold so winter is when i notice it the most.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

I've done work for the State Police, Governor, Dept. of the Treasury, Insp. Gen.
and been high all the while no one noticed. It's all how you carry yourself and make
sure your clothes air out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2014)

No doubt Dr d! Always surprising me the more I learn about ya! I used to use visine a while back but not any more. I rarely smoke early in the day though, but after 4pm I do. No one should be judged, red eyes or not, if they can get shit done correctly. I was in construction so it wasn't a big deal having red eyes, probably most of the houses built in the US were built by "stoners". I used to have long hair but I cut it a few years back and it's just easier to maintain when I wake up, my hair was so thick if I slept wrong it would be super crazy when I woke up lol. But now my hair seems to be thinning out  oh well


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Dr d! Always surprising me the more I learn about ya! I used to use visine a while back but not any more. I rarely smoke early in the day though, but after 4pm I do. No one should be judged, red eyes or not, if they can get shit done correctly. I was in construction so it wasn't a big deal having red eyes, probably most of the houses built in the US were built by "stoners". I used to have long hair but I cut it a few years back and it's just easier to maintain when I wake up, my hair was so thick if I slept wrong it would be super crazy when I woke up lol. But now my hair seems to be thinning out  oh well


I hear the main trouble now with working construction is if you get hurt they piss
test you at the hospital, if your pos. ins. won't cover it. This came from a roofer in 'Bama.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Dr d! Always surprising me the more I learn about ya! I used to use visine a while back but not any more. I rarely smoke early in the day though, but after 4pm I do. No one should be judged, red eyes or not, if they can get shit done correctly. I was in construction so it wasn't a big deal having red eyes, probably most of the houses built in the US were built by "stoners". I used to have long hair but I cut it a few years back and it's just easier to maintain when I wake up, my hair was so thick if I slept wrong it would be super crazy when I woke up lol. But now my hair seems to be thinning out  oh well


I have the crazy hair and my kid got it too. I am not a comber ether so i end up looking like a bum and have to chop it off. Yea most guys i know do construction because of the lack of drug test.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2014)

Oldman, you're spot on, too! I always have to remind my gf to air out because she didn't realize how strong she smelled before work a few months ago. Her boss mentioned it to her, but turns out since we're in cali, her bosses husband grows too lol. So it went over smooth luckily, but dang, even just a hit I can smell it on people


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 30, 2014)

That's true Oldman, I've heard some companies do that too, but anyone i knew wouldn't do workers comp because that hurts the biz, they would just say it was off job related and use their own insurance


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 30, 2014)

Pshhh Like i would knowingly drop some shit in my eyes. Red eyes always. Visine costs money. lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's true Oldman, I've heard some companies do that too, but anyone i knew wouldn't do workers comp because that hurts the biz, they would just say it was off job related and use their own insurance


Or the boss will pay for it to keep it off the workers comp. 1 claim and they start ass raping you.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

I can just imagine what I used to smell like at work thank God l was in the darkroom
most of the time. My first boss would tell me if l had a tough job coming in to go and
"get ready for it" (lol) 4 color negative retouching by hand is a bitch.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> Pshhh Like i would knowingly drop some shit in my eyes. Red eyes always. Visine costs money. lol


I do use it in the winter driving on long tripsy. The heater will dry them so bad it will kill me, but that is maybe two times a year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I can just imagine what I used to smell like at work thank God l was in the darkroom
> most of the time. My first boss would tell me if l had a tough job coming in to go and
> "get ready for it" (lol) 4 color negative retouching by hand is a bitch.


Ah the old " safety meeting"


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 30, 2014)

I think on my next grow instead of running 1k hips with raptor hoods I'll run two 600s with Xxl mag hoods for every 4x4 table and 9 plants in 5 gallons. I hit 2.4


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I do use it in the winter driving on long tripsy. The heater will dry them so bad it will kill me, but that is maybe two times a year.


I hate car heaters. That dry ass air makes me gag something fierce. Doesnt really dry out my eyes, but my passengers always freeze riding with me. It better be below 20 degrees F for me to run that nasty ass heater. lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Ah the old " safety meeting"


I'm not the only "oldschooler" here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

When i ran my remodeling company i had to hire 50 and 60 year olds to get someone worth a crap with just a few exceptions.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> When i ran my remodeling company i had to hire 50 and 60 year olds to get someone worth a crap with just a few exceptions.


Thank you Doc! I have been saying this for a long time.


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 31, 2014)

Most people cant tell when im high.. I was the only one "allowed" to smoke on the job cause no one noticed and i functioned even better..
Its only when im real tired at the same time.. I feelæ it in the eyes but i guess its nothing compared to others..
I have a m8 that wont smoke until there is visine in front of him


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 31, 2014)

We just dont make much anymore. Everything is made by machine. Remodeling has become glorified product installation. My dad taught me how to make cabinets by hand. But whats the point, i can go to Home depot and buy premade and just screw them to the wall. Craftsmanship was lost to machines and china. the whole free trade thing that bill clinton signed into law that saw the loss of most of Americas manufacturing and the complete annihilation of the middle class. They dont teach trade skills anymore. If i could go back to school on a scholarship and learn hydromat or cnc machine operation, or heavy machine operator (bulldozers, cranes) i would in a second. But you have to pay for it up front. Then work like a dog slave to whoever trained you. Trucking industry is even worse. 

Let me digress. lol We are now a service country. And because of these lost trade skills, we are really going to start feeling it when our countrys infrastructure starts collapsing. Look at Detroit. a glimpse into our future if we continue on our current path. and with global warming and the rise of the oceans it wont be much and coastal cities will have to move as they will be 20 or 30 feet under water. Thanks Kock Brothers.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 31, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> We just dont make much anymore. Everything is made by machine. Remodeling has become glorified product installation. My dad taught me how to make cabinets by hand. But whats the point, i can go to Home depot and buy premade and just screw them to the wall. Craftsmanship was lost to machines and china. the whole free trade thing that bill clinton signed into law that saw the loss of most of Americas manufacturing and the complete annihilation of the middle class. They dont teach trade skills anymore. If i could go back to school on a scholarship and learn hydromat or cnc machine operation, or heavy machine operator (bulldozers, cranes) i would in a second. But you have to pay for it up front. Then work like a dog slave to whoever trained you. Trucking industry is even worse.
> 
> Let me digress. lol We are now a service country. And because of these lost trade skills, we are really going to start feeling it when our countrys infrastructure starts collapsing. Look at Detroit. a glimpse into our future if we continue on our current path. and with global warming and the rise of the oceans it wont be much and coastal cities will have to move as they will be 20 or 30 feet under water. Thanks Kock Brothers.


If you live in the US, they will give you grants and loan money so you can comfortably go back to school. I'm in my 2nd year going for A.A.S. in HVAC/R and solar thermal tech. Our government even started even more funding for these types of trade jobs, including CNC. I used to say the same thing you did until I found out the truth. The federal pell grant will cover 100% of your tuition and books and the loan money helps absorb living cost. By time I'm done, I will have a $100 a month to pay back for 6-7 years. This may be up front money but not out of my pocket until I'm back working and really a small price to pay to better myself. You were right in needing trades man in this country, but you still can't expect mine or any other taxpayers money to 100% pay your way through. The real reason for the disappearing tradesman is the fact that the younger generation doesn't want to work hard and get dirty. Also the pay for tradesman hasn't went up in comparison to every other profession over the years....If you are serious with your statement, check it out and you will be surprised how much funding is really out there.


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess i wasent meaning money as much but i do see how you would draw that conclusion. I did find a place that I could get training in heavy equipment operation. Its 400 miles from here. Now theyre not a school, theyre a union training center. But your right, the money can be had. If you can afford to move to the training center. Im not saying its impossible or anthing. Im just saying that its a hell of a lot easier for me to go to the local university, wind up with 40k in dept and a 4 year degree. Sadly its not just one thing. 

I dont think the younger generation has a issue with getting dirty. I think it has more to do with accessibility. For me to go and do the heavy machine thing, i would need around 4k to cover the hotel, food, testing costs to get the training. Pell isnt going to handle that. Sure the training is paid to the company by the government as a subsidy. go big corporations and big government. mean while the little guy has to pay for it out of his own pocket the living expense for the training he needs for a job that isnt going to pay enough to lift his ass out of poverty lol. god this country is so ass fucked backwards right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good morning 600! A sunrise pic from the garden


----------



## Figgy (Oct 31, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> We just dont make much anymore. Everything is made by machine. Remodeling has become glorified product installation. My dad taught me how to make cabinets by hand. But whats the point, i can go to Home depot and buy premade and just screw them to the wall. Craftsmanship was lost to machines and china. the whole free trade thing that bill clinton signed into law that saw the loss of most of Americas manufacturing and the complete annihilation of the middle class. They dont teach trade skills anymore. If i could go back to school on a scholarship and learn hydromat or cnc machine operation, or heavy machine operator (bulldozers, cranes) i would in a second. But you have to pay for it up front. Then work like a dog slave to whoever trained you. Trucking industry is even worse.
> 
> Let me digress. lol We are now a service country. And because of these lost trade skills, we are really going to start feeling it when our countrys infrastructure starts collapsing. Look at Detroit. a glimpse into our future if we continue on our current path. and with global warming and the rise of the oceans it wont be much and coastal cities will have to move as they will be 20 or 30 feet under water. Thanks Kock Brothers.


Agree with a lot there. I'm on the coast though, and zero rising oceans. Arctic ice at both poles close to record levels. Until scientists can explain the ice age without humans while also disproving natural weather cycles and sun activity then I can't shout BS enough on global warming -> climate change -> whatever else the term is changed to due to inconsistencies in their "science".


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> We just dont make much anymore. Everything is made by machine. Remodeling has become glorified product installation. My dad taught me how to make cabinets by hand. But whats the point, i can go to Home depot and buy premade and just screw them to the wall. Craftsmanship was lost to machines and china. the whole free trade thing that bill clinton signed into law that saw the loss of most of Americas manufacturing and the complete annihilation of the middle class. They dont teach trade skills anymore. If i could go back to school on a scholarship and learn hydromat or cnc machine operation, or heavy machine operator (bulldozers, cranes) i would in a second. But you have to pay for it up front. Then work like a dog slave to whoever trained you. Trucking industry is even worse.
> 
> Let me digress. lol We are now a service country. And because of these lost trade skills, we are really going to start feeling it when our countrys infrastructure starts collapsing. Look at Detroit. a glimpse into our future if we continue on our current path. and with global warming and the rise of the oceans it wont be much and coastal cities will have to move as they will be 20 or 30 feet under water. Thanks Kock Brothers.


I would like to say not everyone out there is just installing crap, and there is still people doing it right. Also not everything is made by machines


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

i know it's not you but that is a bad ass pony!!, i'd trust that guy to put some shelving up that's for sure.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would like to say not everyone out there is just installing crap, and there is still people doing it right. Also not everything is made by machinesView attachment 3284386View attachment 3284387 View attachment 3284388 View attachment 3284389


I like that stone/tile shower, wish I could afford one.
The bench is fabulous that is furniture.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2014)

Nothing like well built furniture. Wife just got me into building some pieces. Made a farmhouse king bed frame for us and another simple queen frame for the guest bed. The list of future furniture pieces we want to build is growing! Lol


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

The fairy came today gotta love it 5 new flavors to try, yummy 
The fairy gets a double like today.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

please do share...........


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2014)

So I just wrote a letter to my professor from grad school and his wife. We were great friends. I told my wife I loved her the first time house sitting for them. We did beer school every friday. Her breast cancer is back... And it spread.... She has eaten 1000 calories in 7 days. They both are former hippies from humbolt but we never shared that part of my life. I just made the "offer" to help... We will see... Heart breaking


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 31, 2014)

Girls looking lush to start their day...


----------



## Dloomis514 (Oct 31, 2014)

sorry to hear the news about your friend, nice of you to offer to help


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

Dloomis514 said:


> sorry to hear the news about your friend, nice of you to offer to help


What Dloomis said.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> So I just wrote a letter to my professor from grad school and his wife. We were great friends. I told my wife I loved her the first time house sitting for them. We did beer school every friday. Her breast cancer is back... And it spread.... She has eaten 1000 calories in 7 days. They both are former hippies from humbolt but we never shared that part of my life. I just made the "offer" to help... We will see... Heart breaking


If they accept your offer, they'll be getting the best available: made, and given, with love.
Hope.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 31, 2014)

@SomeGuy sorry to hear about your friend my aunt had it twice and beat it both times just tell them to keep faith in miracles.












So I come.home yesterday after 4 hours of swim lessons to see my.led still on.... I'm guessing the timer switch was knocked to the on tab instead of timer....bummer right so I've been watching the girls and noticed these today. Are these the start of sacks or should I not worry Much and wait a few more days.
 

Took me.about 10 minutes to get my camera to focus on those nodes so sorry if the quality ain't that great...but if you guys could lend a fellow brother some advice I'd owe you a puff and a pass


Also have any of guys grown out BB's SourKushXdeepBlue anything I should be expecting ?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

@SomeGuy, Very sorry to hear about your friend after what we went through the last
3 mos. I feel for them.
@ghb, the fairy brought: Dog, Extrema, OG Kush, PWxOG, Cherry Puff all old familiars to you guys but my first shot at them!!! 
I am a happy man.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

I found that OG kush to be a light yeilder, but an awesome smoke. If it's the same OG kush that is.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @SomeGuy sorry to hear about your friend my aunt had it twice and beat it both times just tell them to keep faith in miracles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 hrs. shouldn't hurt if that was all it was on.


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 31, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> 4 hrs. shouldn't hurt if that was all it was on.


I'm.not sure how long it was truly on once my lights go out I don't go in the room I just happened to go in there yesterday to get my daisy xcloner and I discovered the issue. @oldman60 do the pics I posted look like Hermie sacks or am I jumping the gun here?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 31, 2014)

That's some damn nice work dr. d. Very nice. 

That sucks someguy, cancer SUCKS. It's so sad, it seems that over the past 5 years many people I know have gotten cancer and I can't recall many people with cancer growing up  I hope she is ok and fights the good fight! So damn sad 

Nice plants giggles! 

Hope your plants are ok nyc, hope they don't hermie 

I just ordered a ton of new equipment and nutes today, should have everything i need sometime early next week. The Hydroponics Research company is sending a free sample of thier veg+bloom and +size powder nutes along with the 1lb of veg+bloom i ordered. Can't wait to give them a try! I also ordered 6 of those AIT "spider" airstones, pretty excited to see how those work out. Got a 951gph air pump to pump out some serious bubbles between x6 3.5 gallon buckets. It's 41watts so i should have around 2+ watts per gallon  Also got a cheap HM tds pen and a millwaukee ph pen because the only nute solution meter i have is a constant reading meter than will be in the ebb n grow reservior, would be such a pain to test the dwc buckets with that thing. ahhhhh, i can't waittttttt to put these clones in the tent early next week  

Whoa, sorry, I kinda just went off rambling there lol

Happy halloween everyone! Be safe and have fun 600ers!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's some damn nice work dr. d. Very nice.
> 
> That sucks someguy, cancer SUCKS. It's so sad, it seems that over the past 5 years many people I know have gotten cancer and I can't recall many people with cancer growing up  I hope she is ok and fights the good fight! So damn sad
> 
> ...


Let me.know how those spider air stones work I think in theory they look way better than the pos I'm running in my 5gal right now


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I found that OG kush to be a light yeilder, but an awesome smoke. If it's the same OG kush that is.


Thanks bro, any other info would be greatly appreciated, like nute tolerance,water, ph,
ect.ect. I'm running my ph @ 5.8-6.2 in tap water fairly high in cal. and lime.
most of the Indicas I've grown get huge so I'm sure it's in the ballpark.


Enwhysea said:


> I'm.not sure how long it was truly on once my lights go out I don't go in the room I just happened to go in there yesterday to get my daisy xcloner and I discovered the issue. @oldman60 do the pics I posted look like Hermie sacks or am I jumping the gun here?


Maybe a tad premature to tell. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya.
Just took another peek the top pic looks female.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 31, 2014)

will do nyc! They do look bad ass compared to regular airstones, seems instead of bubbles being concentrated in one small spot with regular airstones, these put massive sized bubbles everywhere, plus i hear they don't clog and they don't need to be replaced for a long long time, and they are dishwasher safe!

Oldman, og's, well most og's, love cal mag, lots of calmag, and they are lighter feeders IMO. Is your og sativa dom or is it indica dom? There's so much whacky info out there about ogs and their origins but i think og kush is more sativa contrary to what alot of people say. They don't like too much P in veg either in my experience.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> will do nyc! They do look bad ass compared to regular airstones, seems instead of bubbles being concentrated in one small spot with regular airstones, these put massive sized bubbles everywhere, plus i hear they don't clog and they don't need to be replaced for a long long time, and they are dishwasher safe!
> 
> Oldman, og's, well most og's, love cal mag, lots of calmag, and they are lighter feeders IMO. Is your og sativa dom or is it indica dom? There's so much whacky info out there about ogs and their origins but i think og kush is more sativa contrary to what alot of people say. They don't like too much P in veg either in my experience.


Thanks bro, I planned on keeping it light, better to up it than flush it.
It's probably sativa dom. there are enough og's out there to write a book on just og's.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't think they look like nut NYC. I am not sure about light leaks always making plants hermie. They either have the recessive trait or not. I have had the dog in flower (we know how much of a fussy old cow she is) and there were zero nuts produced when I accidently left the light timer come on half way through the dark period. They just started to reveg for a bit, which end up me having obscurely large buds on them.

Button Ben was chopped today. Oldman wanted a pic of a cola but I only got a few shady phone pics of the hanging colas I am afraid. Still trying to get the nack of the dam phone, plus with sticky hands it aint that easy, lol. Saying that, I just saw an advert for another model of the samsung and the girl is in the club dancing away, taking perfect selfies with her and her mates, then doing all sorts of action shit, then checking her perfect pic uploads on the internet on her phone on the way home in the taxi (on her own, the sad moo!) Makes me feel a bit techno dof. Ah well. Here's the shite pics anyway......





those last 2 were on different settings by all accounts, setting one being fuzzy slightly out of fouce mode, and setting two, slightly less fuzzy than setting one, but still on the fuzzy focus mode tip.

doei,
DST


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2014)

oh, and no, the fan isn't pointing straight at the buds anymore.....it was moved.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2014)

That's blue pit?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 31, 2014)

@ wolf pack &doc...the other day this dude walked up to me and said i smoke bullshit so i asked him to explain what he ment.as he sat down and started telling how weed should look and smell i pulled out a nug of candy drop.as i started breaking it down he stopped talking for a min.i rolled up a joint and said plz continue.i took a good pull off of it and blew the smoke in his face and said "u smell that!!" It taste good to!!.i think i pissed him off lol thanks doc & wolfpack.this was my view when it happen


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

DST said:


> oh, and no, the fan isn't pointing straight at the buds anymore.....it was moved.


Thanks for remembering bro, very nice buds I think I can smell them from here.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Oct 31, 2014)

h


DST said:


> I don't think they look like nut NYC. I am not sure about light leaks always making plants hermie. They either have the recessive trait or not. I have had the dog in flower (we know how much of a fussy old cow she is) and there were zero nuts produced when I accidently left the light timer come on half way through the dark period. They just started to reveg for a bit, which end up me having obscurely large buds on them.
> 
> Button Ben was chopped today. Oldman wanted a pic of a cola but I only got a few shady phone pics of the hanging colas I am afraid. Still trying to get the nack of the dam phone, plus with sticky hands it aint that easy, lol. Saying that, I just saw an advert for another model of the samsung and the girl is in the club dancing away, taking perfect selfies with her and her mates, then doing all sorts of action shit, then checking her perfect pic uploads on the internet on her phone on the way home in the taxi (on her own, the sad moo!) Makes me feel a bit techno dof. Ah well. Here's the shite pics anyway......
> View attachment 3284767
> ...


Thats perfect, I can see it clearly but have been drinking this with other things.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 31, 2014)

No problem Oldman, and that's true, sooooo many ogs! I like Tahoe, sfv, Larry and the HA varieties the best but all are good, just very wierd growing plants, grows lanky and the leaves are huge Indica looking leaves, but super dense buds and usually all og smell of lemon fuel 

Did some weed art today, I'm so bored waiting for the gf to get outta work


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2014)

No more squidly-diddly for the Doobster....
Just got back from the local Cycle Gear (motorcycle shop) and got some leather pants & boots:
(*and a balaclava by Freeze-Out)







Getting a matching leather jacket either this month or 1st of December.

Time to toke...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2014)

And one of these to go under the jacket


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the cross hairs in the middle of the back...makes a good target to aim for.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2014)

Great for inducing "target fixation"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2014)

Going to work in some visits up to Portland for some Track Day events, too, but after some good tires are chosen (the stock ones are okay, but take a while to warm up, and are okay in the wet, but not GREAT).

http://portlandraceway.com/?/events/upcoming_events/motorcycles


----------



## Figgy (Oct 31, 2014)

Doobs, those knee pucks better be all scraped up next time we see them!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 31, 2014)

If they are I hope it was from knee draggin' and not endo rolls down the roadway


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween from Texas....


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 31, 2014)

They grow up so fast...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I found that OG kush to be a light yeilder, but an awesome smoke. If it's the same OG kush that is.


It is a s1 from my RP Og Kush low yeild but not to bad, and yes it is lemon menthol flavor and high where if you are not careful you will wake up with half a joint in your hand. You never now about the s1's may be some special kush in there. It is LA OG X SFV OG and leans to the sfv side. I feed everything the same so if a plant is fineky it just has to go. I would hit them like normal but that is me. The pw x og are fems too old man and the 7 i just put in flower look great man.
@ghb that guy with the pony tail is the contractor that hired me for those stairs and yea he is good. The shower was in the owners old house he was going to sell across the street. He was biulding a 2 million dollar house he put like a mil down on cash and screwed me on the work in his old house.
@ at someguy i will be off and plain to finish one tray and start some new ones. Next big project is a glass top table and chairs, or some bunk beds out of old cypress.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is a s1 from my RP Og Kush low yeild but not to bad, and yes it is lemon menthol flavor and high where if you are not careful you will wake up with half a joint in your hand. You never now about the s1's may be some special kush in there. It is LA OG X SFV OG and leans to the sfv side. I feed everything the same so if a plant is fineky it just has to go. I would hit them like normal but that is me. The pw x og are fems too old man and the 7 i just put in flower look great man.
> @ghb that guy with the pony tail is the contractor that hired me for those stairs and yea he is good. The shower was in the owners old house he was going to sell across the street. He was biulding a 2 million dollar house he put like a mil down on cash and screwed me on the work in his old house.
> @ at someguy i will be off and plain to finish one tray and start some new ones. Next big project is a glass top table and chairs, or some bunk beds out of old cypress.


Thanks Doc, I appreciate the heads up.
Looking forward to the day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

Someguy really sorry for your friends  l have had family go through it and it is ruff. Hope they take the meds from you so they get the best they can


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is a s1 from my RP Og Kush low yeild but not to bad, and yes it is lemon menthol flavor and high where if you are not careful you will wake up with half a joint in your hand. You never now about the s1's may be some special kush in there. It is LA OG X SFV OG and leans to the sfv side. I feed everything the same so if a plant is fineky it just has to go. I would hit them like normal but that is me. The pw x og are fems too old man and the 7 i just put in flower look great man.
> @ghb that guy with the pony tail is the contractor that hired me for those stairs and yea he is good. The shower was in the owners old house he was going to sell across the street. He was biulding a 2 million dollar house he put like a mil down on cash and screwed me on the work in his old house.
> @ at someguy i will be off and plain to finish one tray and start some new ones. Next big project is a glass top table and chairs, or some bunk beds out of old cypress.


If you look back at the beginning of doc's lab in the vert section, or the link is at the bottom of my post. I have some grows of that og and the reversing of the og to make those crosses. It has a few pages to it but i have been told some good information in there. I will have some harvest pics up over the next two weeks.
GDP X FB #2

Mutant BW x EXT

Clones rooted great this time and are growing already i think like 8 days

And we where talking about worms in our dirt so how about one in a clone cup


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 31, 2014)

We'll call him Solo.
Clones look very nice no shock at all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2014)

I wish I'd had the camera when I started harvesting as some of the pots were moved some fat & juicy worms were low-tailing it back into the Earth.
As big around as your pinky.

Made me feel good.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2014)

The gf came back with some surprises so I could transplant my clones  the veg room filled up fast. Hopefully I don't wake up to any dead clones from drying out :/ always scares me transplanting from a Aero cloner so wish me luck!! Figured halloweed is a good day to start vegging


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I wish I'd had the camera when I started harvesting as some of the pots were moved some fat & juicy worms were low-tailing it back into the Earth.
> As big around as your pinky.
> 
> Made me feel good.


That means your soil was as good as it can get. 
I'd try a couple directly in the ground next year.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Happy Halloween from Texas....
> 
> View attachment 3284912


Dogs just want to have fun.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice gear doobs! That'll keep ya warm and safe on your cruises for sure 
Giggle, your dog looks kinda like my Rufus! Awesome pic
Nice clones Dr d, if that ain't organic soil, I don't know what is


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That's blue pit?


Ja, may bru.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

I Hope everyone had a great Halloween, and have a happy All Saints Day! Today is Mrs. Doc's birthday and we are going to bbq with our friends. Gave her a great roll in the hay last night and will today too
It is cold as hell this morning 46 at sunrise, but it is just last night it should be almost 60 tonight. Old man those cherry puff are selfed seeds from my move at like 6 wees in to flower so they shoud be fem too. They came frm the #2 and #3 the two cuts i still have.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2014)

Suns been up for an hour or so here and it's only 42.  My good friends wife is born today too. Good day.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 1, 2014)

I made a crock pot of butter last night and will be making cookies as soon as it freezes and separates. I used margarine that all ready has soy lecithin in it as I remember awhile ago giggles and supachucka(?) said it helps with the absorption into the system quicker. I did only condensed 2lb's of regular trim into 2lb's of butter. Report to come later, if they aren't to strong and knock me on my ass. My goals are what I call 1 in done. You eat 1 and your real f$%&ing done ready for bed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2014)

We are at softball. Its 55 but the sun is just starting to come through.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 1, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> We are at softball. Its 55 but the sun is just starting to come through.


It's 35 and snowing here.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2014)

It's cool and cloudy outside my place right now. 62 degrees...


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2014)

WE had a strangley mild day today, blue skies and what not...felt like late August.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I made a crock pot of butter last night and will be making cookies as soon as it freezes and separates. I used margarine that all ready has soy lecithin in it as I remember awhile ago giggles and supachucka(?) said it helps with the absorption into the system quicker. I did only condensed 2lb's of regular trim into 2lb's of butter. Report to come later, if they aren't to strong and knock me on my ass. My goals are what I call 1 in done. You eat 1 and your real f$%&ing done ready for bed.


I recently had a compliment when someone called my product a 2 hit wonder. You wonder why you took the second hit.

clear, windy, 48 and headed to 32 by morning.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2014)

It's 38 and cold as fuck here! We got down to 17 last night! I'm afraid we're running out of nice days here...

Oh and jimmer yea lecithin helps. But did you say 2lbs of trim to 2lbs of butter?!?!

I think the most I've ever used per lb was like 8 oz of trim. Those things will be 4 time as potent as mine!


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2014)

Snapped these on the phone today. Aparently it's easier to take pics when your hands are not covered in sticky ganj

My wife and I often comment about how in The Netherlands (or perhaps in life) it's strange how when you come to a crossing in the path, 9 times out of 10, there are other people on other points of that exact same crossing...how small the reality of life can be. And this was us just joining the cycle path this afternoon, and we came across these two things. (I decided to take the pics because one of the boats was obviously full, and the other not, not because of the crossing the path nonsense, lol.....).



Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

Reading all the weather posts, we need to get RIU to put in a don't like button.
I am already starting to hurt like hell in the morning but I refuse to fire up the
stove yet, ah! a nice hot cup of tea to warm the hands and soul, I have a good
wife.
A wish for a very happy day goes to Mrs. Doc, may her day bring all her wishes.
Happy birthday to her.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2014)

Sounds like she's already had her wish Oldman happy birthday to the Drs vrouw.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy B-day to Mrs. Dr !
Slept in today, so will do my "morning" wake & bake in her honor


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy birthday to the wife Dr d! Have a awesome day bro! 
Jimmer, that butter will be ridiculously strong, like giggles said, I've never came close to making them that strong and one time I thought I may have had to go to the hospital because I was outrageously stoned lol. Be careful and have fun tho man! 
Beautiful place you live at dst! 
And all this weather talk, I dunno what's up today in alpha land, the high of the day is going to be at 3 am lol so wierd. 
Just a note, all clones made it through the night with out wilting  a week or so and I get to bust out the 1000w!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2014)

We had crap weather for Halloween. Not as many halloweeners as usual.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2014)

Crap weather haha. gies a break Jimmy. .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

Exodus Cheese / Psychosis (mostly Psychosis), 1200w.

Not sure how long 12/12, maybe 3 weeks on Monday.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> We had crap weather for Halloween. Not as many halloweeners as usual.
> 
> View attachment 3285225
> 
> ...


Rub it in Mo, just rub it in (lol)


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

I just had 3 tons of wood pellets delivered today, I will probably need to
break into them tonight, damn the cold and rain.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice set up ya got there Yorkshire! Are those smart pots or air pots? How do you like them?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2014)

Its 60 right now and raining on and off. Aweful weather....lol. 

I've lived away from socal for 20yrs. I have enjoyed being back in this weather. Snow sucks to shovel. 

My two outdoor got left uncovered my accident last night. I'm watching them carefully.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2014)

We had crap weather for halloween too mohican, pouring rain and cold. There wasn't too many slutty dressed collage chicks out u_nfortunately_


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice set up ya got there Yorkshire! Are those smart pots or air pots? How do you like them?


They're sort of degradable smart pot copy's made from recycled drinks bottles.

*http://rootpouch.com/*

First time I've used them but they seem OK (normally I grow in Airpots).
I bought them purely because they were cheap to be honest, £1.20 each for 8L pots.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> We had crap weather for halloween too mohican, pouring rain and cold. There wasn't too many slutty dressed collage chicks out u_nfortunately_


The best part of halloween
Mo our forecast look a lot a like. I think we are going to be 2 to 3 degrees cooler like the 76 range.
Dst she got here bday wish for 4 hours last night will work on it some more tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're sort of degradable smart pot copy's made from recycled drinks bottles.
> 
> *http://rootpouch.com/*
> 
> ...


How you been yorkshireman? Been a long time bud


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you been yorkshireman? Been a long time bud


I'm not bad thanks.

Yeah I've been quite for a while.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

Good to here. I came across your cheese scog on SH, and was like i know those plants


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're sort of degradable smart pot copy's made from recycled drinks bottles.
> 
> *http://rootpouch.com/*
> 
> ...


That is what I use. The other plus is avoiding circle root because they will allow air pruning.
They'e very cheap here I pay about $0.65 for 3 gallon size thats cheaper than nursery pots.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2014)

No doubt Yorkshire, they seem pretty decent and that's reallyyyyy cheap. I paid like $3 a pot at home depot for 3 gallon and they are just plastic and I had to drill so many holes in them. I wish I knew about those.

You use them too oldman? Do you get them from the same website? For that price I would pick them up just to have extras! 

You got that right dr. d, 'tis the best part of halloween


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

I got them from a local grow shop.

I'm sure ebay would have some.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2014)

I know what I want for Xmas!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FW78710/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Yorkshire, they seem pretty decent and that's reallyyyyy cheap. I paid like $3 a pot at home depot for 3 gallon and they are just plastic and I had to drill so many holes in them. I wish I knew about those.
> 
> You use them too oldman? Do you get them from the same website? For that price I would pick them up just to have extras!
> 
> You got that right dr. d, 'tis the best part of halloween


Alpha, I get them from A. M. Leonard they are a farm and nursery supply
really great prices and the best selection on sizes from 1 to 25 gal.
Go to amleo.com and click container production.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

BananaWonder x Heri

I put three clones in the led garden to flower. I have been spraying them with C.S. for two weeks and will hit them some more while they transition to flower. I have a pw, hb, and a BM fem seed to fallow


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> BananaWonder x Heri
> View attachment 3285420
> I put three clones in the led garden to flower. I have been spraying them with C.S. for two weeks and will hit them some more while they transition to fower. I have a pw, hb, and a BM fem seed to fallow
> View attachment 3285422


Very nice Doc.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I know what I want for Xmas!!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FW78710/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER[/Q
> 
> You can get arrested for those thoughts giggles.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 1, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I just had 3 tons of wood pellets delivered today, I will probably need to
> break into them tonight, damn the cold and rain.


Just rebuilt mine down to 10 bags, usually go thru little less than 1 ton for winter. Lit it off yesterday ran all day like a champ, 25 years old. Love it.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're sort of degradable smart pot copy's made from recycled drinks bottles.
> 
> *http://rootpouch.com/*
> 
> ...


Just finished first grow with them and they work very well , I water when the bottoms are dry and they hold moisture well.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Just finished first grow with them and they work very well , I water when the bottoms are dry and they hold moisture well.


After a couple years they thin out but I won't use anything else, even if roots outgrow they just
go through the sides and air prune at the same time the roots are exposed to o2.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Just rebuilt mine down to 10 bags, usually go thru little less than 1 ton for winter. Lit it off yesterday ran all day like a champ, 25 years old. Love it.


Mine is 20 yrs. old and I put new blowers in last yr. but I use it as primary heat in the no.east
so that baby earns it's keep heating a 3 bedroom flat in a hundred yr. old house.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 1, 2014)

Dr D, I think it was you that was asking how others keep track of their grows.. I just found a program I downloaded called grow buddy. I haven't had much time to play with it but it looks like it might be the best program I've found so far. Here's the link: http://growbuddy.com/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

Cool i will check it out. I use a simple calendar app now and it is way better then keeping up with triple digits in your head. I cut most of hb 3 down and have it hanging, but not as much smell as i would like. #1 didnt do much for a long time and now damn
Hb #1 turning good and purple


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

@oldman60 this is the pw x og i have finishing. I have a clone of it and 6 more from seed in the led garden setting flowers now

This is The #2 cherrypuff those seeds came from


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

My rp og kush


2010 dog kush

alligator kush #18


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think @jimmer6577 is in a canna butter coma...


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

Man if jimmer ate more than 1 cookie we won't hear from him till wed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

I bet he is sleeping great


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My rp og kush
> View attachment 3285544
> 
> 2010 dog kush
> ...


Doc, those HB's are getting real pretty the rest look great to.
I can see you don't withhold any food they have great color in the leaves.
I'll be using HESI COIR formula with calmag and silica and I always add
Mycostim every two weeks.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I bet he is sleeping great


No doubt.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

Gonna try my new toys out today, a bho test run....hoping I don't end up like>>


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2014)

Sunday morning bho run. I like it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 2, 2014)

lol @DST have fun man! you'll have a "blast" 

That honey bee looks incredible dr d, damn, so nice!

And yeah, jimmer's probably going through what i experienced but X10 lol! Man o man, i love weed, but would never want to go through that again lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

So this is the lump i got from my test bag of trim (not even sure what trim it was, never really smelled of much either.....anyway, THIS IS ONLY A TEST, I REPEAT! THIS IS ONLY A TEST!
I used two cans, but I done two seperate runs with it as the liquid was quite clear even on the first run (yesh, pish poor quality shake shir!). I sprayed into pyrex, then when finished I popped into a water bath (no skillet though, just boiling water from kettle). Then watched it bubble until it was almost gone but popping like crazy, then used my dab thingywhatsit to whip it around a bit. The scraped it up, trf to silicone mat, then popped it into the tin. Now here's where I am starting to get like, "Am I doing this right?". Set up the pump and vac, all good, first time nothing, but then realised I had to open a valve a certain way, then bingo, the needles starts to shoot up. However, I can only get to 27, not 29 like all the bho chemists have been banging on about, ffs.I am below sea level so not sure if that has anything to do with it, or is it the 1.5cfm pump that the place sold me not good enough, as all the demos and what are 3cfm pumps.....well, I can still smell bho although I hit a dab and have had no headache yet, which is my usual reaction to crap bho. I have got it back in the vac again, pumpin away........will see if it gets any less stank. Shoudl I be curing this stuff?

I think the little black specs are from my scrapy tool thing (old erl).


Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks good DST

thought the 600 would like to know this

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/01/german-pharma-companies-cannabis_n_6085886.html


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2014)

looks dabberiffic, how much is there?


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

about the size of a 10 bob bit.


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2014)

two dabs then


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

3 at a push


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2014)

are you doing a large run now then or is that for another time? not had bho in a while, it would destroy all plans for the day so fitting to make it on a sunday afternoon lol.

did you blast it outdoors?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Looks good DST
> 
> thought the 600 would like to know this
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/01/german-pharma-companies-cannabis_n_6085886.html


Fuck the big pharm companies. They dont give two turds about there customers, or curing a damn thing. They tried to have all vitamins and holistic over the counter stuff made illegal here in the states.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup, whole process was outdoors. you could really smell the gas in the air.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck the big pharm companies. That dont give two turds about there customers, or curing a damn thing. They tried to have all vitamins and holistic over the counter stuff made illegal here in the states.


Agreed! How do they propose weed is worse than their manufactured natcotics? It's absurdity at best. How anyone with common sense can agree with them based off their obvious biased, uneducated reasoning behind their opposition to weed is beyond me. 

Critical thinking and common sense are such a rarity today that I have no faith in any good decisions being made by large companies or any government. It's constant suppression of people, free thought, speech, and anything that allows us to live our own lives based on how we want to. End of rant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Well said. 600 i talk all this crap about how warm it is here and it was 37 this morning. Omg it was cold when you were just in mid 70s the other day.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 2, 2014)

a pineapple kush clone and 2 sour kush x deep blue in the aero I also have a Green crack seed on the back left that sprouted up. Good things are coming.

 they look like they're coming back around if the color looks weird its because I changes the white balance on my phone so the HPs doesn't make it all orange.

 I'll be happy if I get a zip between these two plants. They were bag seed from a friend and I just want them to finish so I can start with some legit genetics. @Dr.D81 still dying to try that alligator. It always looks so bomb.com in your pics. Oh yeah and its colder than a polar bears but sacks sliding across the ice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3285654 a pineapple kush clone and 2 sour kush deep blue in the aero I also have a Green crack seed on the back left that sprouted up. Good things are coming.
> 
> View attachment 3285655 they look like they're coming back around if the color looks weird its because I changes the white balance on my phone so the HPs doesn't make it all orange.
> 
> View attachment 3285662 I'll be happy if I get a zip between these two plants. They were bag seed from a friend and I just want them to finish so I can start with some legit genetics. @Dr.D81 still dying to try that alligator. It always looks so bomb.com in your pics


I will be pulling them this week and a week to dry and its all good. Its f'in cold there yea. My mom called my wife yesterday for her bday and was telling me it was going to be in the 20s today.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be pulling them this week and a week to dry and its all good. Its f'in cold there yea. My mom called my wife yesterday for her bday and was telling me it was going to be in the 20s today.


Yeah sounds right I need to go Burlington and get me a winter coat I donate mine to homeless people every year around this time. Figure they can use it more than myself. Plus it let's me get a new coat (


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

ok, think i figured why the gaugue of vac will not go above 26/27, I need to cut a rubber nipple thing on top of the gauge.....well there you go.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

DST said:


> ok, think i figured why the gaugue of vac will not go above 26/27, I need to cut a rubber nipple thing on top of the gauge.....well there you go.


Oh yea you have a best value vac huh?

How long have you purged? I usually purge anywhere between 14hrs to 48hrs just depends. Creates a better product. Have you looked into winterizing anything?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 2, 2014)

I decided to make chocolate chip cookie bar with walnut and pecan brownies. And yes, I ate a little two many and still have a edible hang over.  
And this is what I woke up to......


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I decided to make chocolate chip cookie bar with walnut and pecan brownies. And yes, I ate a little two many and still have a edible hang over. View attachment 3285698View attachment 3285699
> And this is what I woke up to......View attachment 3285700


Glad to see you made it!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 2, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I decided to make chocolate chip cookie bar with walnut and pecan brownies. And yes, I ate a little two many and still have a edible hang over. View attachment 3285698View attachment 3285699
> And this is what I woke up to......View attachment 3285700


Too soon to see snow!! Nooo!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2014)

Bit of light on.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is awesome! Will deff be following this!!

http://blog.norml.org/2014/10/31/federal-evidentiary-hearing-regarding-the-constitutionality-of-cannabis-prohibition-concludes/


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Agreed! How do they propose weed is worse than their manufactured natcotics? It's absurdity at best. How anyone with common sense can agree with them based off their obvious biased, uneducated reasoning behind their opposition to weed is beyond me.
> 
> Critical thinking and common sense are such a rarity today that I have no faith in any good decisions being made by large companies or any government. It's constant suppression of people, free thought, speech, and anything that allows us to live our own lives based on how we want to. End of rant.


I am a product of big pharmaceutical destruction, for the last 9 years I've been dependant on
pain killers oxycodone in particular. It has been without a doubt the most insidious soul stealing
product I've encountered and it's been many in the past 48 years of experimenting with drugs.
I've spent the last 2 months reducing my dosage against medical advice (go figure) trying to
get away from it. I have found high CBD marijuana to be far more beneficial as far as pain
relief and muscle spasms are concerned. I should have started with the fact that I'm dealing with
a spinal cord injury and aggressive arthritis of the spine as well as scoliosis in the lumbar vertebrae.
I have 12 screws, 6 plates and 2 rods holding my neck together with full cervical fusion. 
The best part of this boondoggle is the state will not let me use MJ for pain but is happy to turn me
into a raving addict!!! and they even pay for it. 
I apologize for being long winded about this but there aren't enough words to explain the pain and 
loss of self these products cause.
Thanks for listening,
Oldman


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2014)

Not liking the effects of your enforced addiction: liking that you're able to move away from it to seek a healthy alternative for pain reduction.

I've got 3 doctors who are always telling me they'd be happy to write 'scripts for my back pains & arthritis pains, and I keep telling them I have an addictive personality/physiology and will not take one step down the path of opiates and their analogs.
I tell them that my MMJ is helping me cope just fine.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh yea you have a best value vac huh?
> 
> How long have you purged? I usually purge anywhere between 14hrs to 48hrs just depends. Creates a better product. Have you looked into winterizing anything?


correctomondo. I only vac'd for about an hour. So you reckon it needs that long. I'll give it a bash for a lot longer then. Winterizing is adding alcohol, going through a freezing process as far as I am aware. I'll get the basics then move on in time.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

And you keep the pump running the whole time Giggles?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2014)

Wouldn't it's legs get tired after a bit?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Zlh, day 29 of 12/12


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Psychosis, day 29 of 12/12


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Not liking the effects of your enforced addiction: liking that you're able to move away from it to seek a healthy alternative for pain reduction.
> 
> I've got 3 doctors who are always telling me they'd be happy to write 'scripts for my back pains & arthritis pains,and I keep telling them I have an addictive personality/physiology and will not take one step down the path of opiates and their analogs.
> I tell them that my MMJ is helping me cope just fine.


Good for you Doob! if I could go back I would do things differently and tell the drs. to fuck off.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2014)

I have enough medical issues that doc's just ask what I want and the answer is nothing you can prescribe. Most of the pains that I have are short acting and it doesn't make sense to dose yourself for 4 or more hours to relieve 2 minutes of discomfort. However, I recently had an episode that lasted over an hour and I finally had to take a mild opiate for relief. But it's the daily use of mj that keeps the pains at bay and makes them tolerable.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

DST said:


> correctomondo. I only vac'd for about an hour. So you reckon it needs that long. I'll give it a bash for a lot longer then. Winterizing is adding alcohol, going through a freezing process as far as I am aware. I'll get the basics then move on in time.


Yea I let it go for quite awhile. Cycles off and on. Shit they sell in Colorado at the dispense goes for 48-72hrs. Produces a much cleaner taste and a true full melt.

Winterizing is done with alcohol yea, but it removes the fats and lipids. Stuff that is no good for us. 

Here yea go give this a read. Really 29 on the vac is really all the higher you need or you starting losing certain terpenes and shit. 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/vacuum-purging-and-processing-tips/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I decided to make chocolate chip cookie bar with walnut and pecan brownies. And yes, I ate a little two many and still have a edible hang over. View attachment 3285698View attachment 3285699
> And this is what I woke up to......View attachment 3285700









That is some wicked looking edible!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2014)

I spent part of this morning playing Minecraft with my son, lol. It's an addicting game for sure and he really likes when we play together. He gets all crazy when he finds some of the more rare stuff in the game. It's funny to watch.
Oh, and it rained for a few minutes at my place on Halloween night, causing most of the kids to go inside. People started giving my kids handfuls of candy near the end of the night because they weren't getting many kids. the other dad and I had hoodies on and my wife was prepared with an umbrella so we kept trick or treating in the rain and after it stopped. It barely rained at all so it seemed silly to us to go inside and the kids wanted to keep going.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone else on here play Minecraft at all? I don't play it very often but when I do, I enjoy it. I will usually play first person shooter games and RPGs when I get a chance to play video games. Right now I'm liking Battlefield 4 but haven't played it online yet. I'm not good enough yet to play it against people online yet but my son thinks I am, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2014)

Minecraft is super fun. Glad you got a chance to play with the boy. Did you guys build anything cool? I like making caves. 

Going to the cemetery later for dia de los muertos.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2014)

Battlefield 4 for PC? The pc competition is fucking tough... you will get slaughtered. If on a ps3 or xbox you could probably hang.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

My kids play minecraft all the damn time. I've yet to really play it but it seems kids love it. 

I've been playing mortal combat vs dc universe with them lately.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2014)

I typically will build some big ass houses or a castle or something but this time we just built a small house, a big mine and then explored the minecraft world to fill out our maps. You find villages and caves and other mines this way. It was fun.
And, I play Battlefield 4 on Xbox. My buddy does too and plays using Xbox live all the time. He's way faster at everything in the game than I am and he doesn't always do too well so I figure I'll just play it by myself and enjoy it. I used to get frustrated playing Assasin's Creed on Xbox Live because I am really good at that game and would struggle against other players sometimes.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2014)

Assassins creed multiplayer always sucked in my opinion. Try battlefield out... it's a totally different experience than that story. It's fun. You can be a medic and heal other people too if you aren't good at shooting.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey everyone! Hope you're all well. Looks like I've got pages to catch up on again. I'll have to do that later when I have a bit more time but I thought I'd pop in and share the shots of my plants I have going right now. Again they're Deep Blue X Jack the Ripper and I'm getting ready to pop them into flower at the end of this week. I need to unravel my tent and give it a good cleaning before setting it up. No looking back now!

I have at least two pheno's, on is very stout and leafy. The other one has a more nutrient sensitive one, as you can see from the pics. I think my soil was a bit too hot for that one. Still don't know if they're boys or girls. Got some other clones being passed to me soon starting with Dr. Atomics Blueberry Jam. 

Chat later dudes.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 2, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Anyone else on here play Minecraft at all? I don't play it very often but when I do, I enjoy it. I will usually play first person shooter games and RPGs when I get a chance to play video games. Right now I'm liking Battlefield 4 but haven't played it online yet. I'm not good enough yet to play it against people online yet but my son thinks I am, lol.


I play battlefield on the ps4 the online play is so much fun. You get better every game you play go try it. I also play the last of us I find it to be one of the best games I've played in a long time. Ohh and ufc I'm always fuxkign people up online lol I'm a big trash talker.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

Giggles, have you even read the 1 page A4 instructions that came with the vac and pump bru? lmfao (probably not, just like me at first).

Anyway, I was thinking about what the pump does, and after watching them demonstrate it I began to question the need for the pump to be on after your desired pressure is reached. And right enough, under Chamber Operational Instructions: Last sentence> _Use the valve to hold the vacuum not the pump_. wowzers, i almost sounds like a bho chemist type, time to get a "fixy bike and grow a big beard!"
So off to bed I go with the test lump left at 29 inside the chamber (tin pot, haha) and the pump, OFF. So don't be wasting the pump having it on constantly lad.
Iedereen, alvast een fijne dag nog en tot morgen.
DST


----------



## Figgy (Nov 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Battlefield 4 for PC? The pc competition is fucking tough... you will get slaughtered. If on a ps3 or xbox you could probably hang.


BF3 and 4 on PC here. Not much gaming time anymore, but I do play every now and then. The competition isn't too bad though. I play 3 most of the time. I enjoy a faster gameplay.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool i will check it out. I use a simple calendar app now and it is way better then keeping up with triple digits in your head. I cut most of hb 3 down and have it hanging, but not as much smell as i would like. #1 didnt do much for a long time and now damn
> Hb #1 turning good and purple
> View attachment 3285537 View attachment 3285538 View attachment 3285539


SWEEET!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

Went to Mo's and got to hang out with him and Bob for just a few hours. Awesome to meet you @BobBitchen. 

Fireballs was great. Fuelly taste on inhale and piney out. Little hit st the back of the throat. Pretty heady and fun.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 2, 2014)

I would have inquired about joining you guys today but my son had Basketball tryouts. 

It's his first time playing in a league and I think today was an eye opener for him. He was talking trash like he was good when we were here at the house but he struggled at the tryouts. He's never had to run dribbling drills before and that's what moat of today was scored on. We'll find out by end of the week what team he made it on to.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Giggles, have you even read the 1 page A4 instructions that came with the vac and pump bru? lmfao (probably not, just like me at first).
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about what the pump does, and after watching them demonstrate it I began to question the need for the pump to be on after your desired pressure is reached. And right enough, under Chamber Operational Instructions: Last sentence> _Use the valve to hold the vacuum not the pump_. wowzers, i almost sounds like a bho chemist type, time to get a "fixy bike and grow a big beard!"
> So off to bed I go with the test lump left at 29 inside the chamber (tin pot, haha) and the pump, OFF. So don't be wasting the pump having it on constantly lad.
> ...


I wrote that really weird lol. I don't have the pump off and on that entire time. I only meant when I drop vac or check it and have to redo it lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Went to Mo's and got to hang out with him and Bob for just a few hours. Awesome to meet you @BobBitchen.
> 
> Fireballs was great. Fuelly taste on inhale and piney out. Little hit st the back of the throat. Pretty heady and fun.


It was nice meeting you, I just got back .
& tnx for the caps, gonna give one a run right now


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

So we were at walmart today getting Xmas ideas and my boy finds this and asks for it? Are you kidding me?!? Who the hell would want to play with this....


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2014)

glad to see it smells much better than the real thing...lol
did he get it ?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> glad to see it smells much better than the real thing...lol
> did he get it ?


He's getting that in his stocking instead of coal lol


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> He's getting that in his stocking instead of coal lol


Hey bro check your email.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Whats up everyone i hope you all had a good day. We where going fishing this morning, but it was cold as hell,so we stayed up and work on the house. I got some stuff cought up in the garden and made some room for a mother cab. Well i am whooped so smoke and sleep now


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 3, 2014)

Put 3 tons of pellets away, took all day to do it. I'll pay for it tomorrow.
My dwc came today waiting for my ph and ppm pens to come then I can start.
Patients, patients.
@ Giggles that is some funny shit (pun intended) we'll need pics of the kids face
on Xmas morn.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's a pic of what looks like honeycomb to me (not really sure of the difference). I bought some Colibri gas off an acquaintence who has stopped making wax (still pricey, but they retail at 7 euro - 3.50 each I got them for). So now I have like 50 cans of real smelly butance that I am not sure what to do with, I don't think I'll use them as the first run has been vacced for 24 hours and still smells funky bad. This run after a little while in the pyrex hardly smelled of gas at all. Hits clean as well.....

Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's a learning experience dst! You'll get better at it the more you do it. 

Here's some budder I made.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 3, 2014)

And here is some crumble..


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2014)

This is what im up to


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2014)

She got wost.i dont think i have the time or space to nurse her back tohealth. but i do have 15 clones of her.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 3, 2014)

DST said:


> Here's a pic of what looks like honeycomb to me (not really sure of the difference). I bought some Colibri gas off an acquaintence who has stopped making wax (still pricey, but they retail at 7 euro - 3.50 each I got them for). So now I have like 50 cans of real smelly butance that I am not sure what to do with, I don't think I'll use them as the first run has been vacced for 24 hours and still smells funky bad. This run after a little while in the pyrex hardly smelled of gas at all. Hits clean as well.....
> View attachment 3286372
> Peace, DST


That looks crazy, crazy awesome! I have never seen anything looking like that. Budder/cream rolled in a trichome bubble bath lol  crazy how clear it looks..
Im still beat after having a gamer party. Ice hash, Hash pancakes, Bong mixes, non stop joints and a little line to keep going. Great time.. Could have kept bomberman away tho, damn i sux max at that game 
  
Good night


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2014)

@jimmer We got the tradition off to a slow start. We ended up hugging trees on the 2nd.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2014)

Cut most of the honeybee #2 this is the top bud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 3, 2014)

Long couple days but I got the grow tent almost finished, just waiting on my airstones to get here and then it's go time  
Hope everyone had a good weekend, glad you made it out alive after those cookies jimmer! Lots of nice pics from the 600, have a good night everyone!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cut most of the honeybee #2 this is the top budView attachment 3286697


SWEET!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 3, 2014)

Swing batta batta, swing....


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Long couple days but I got the grow tent almost finished, just waiting on my airstones to get here and then it's go time
> Hope everyone had a good weekend, glad you made it out alive after those cookies jimmer! Lots of nice pics from the 600, have a good night everyone!


hey buddy why do you wrap your buckets up in mylar like that ?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2014)

I wrap mine in aluminum tape so light doesn't get through and to keep the water cooler.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 4, 2014)

would i need to wrap them up if i have food grade plastic? light shouldn't be getting through that stuff right ?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2014)

hold one up in front of your light and see if you can see light. I bought black buckets that were pretty thick from the hydro store and you could still see a shadow cast from my 1000w. I'm sure it would be ok with no covering, but why take the chance. The temps are my main reason.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> @jimmer We got the tradition off to a slow start. We ended up hugging trees on the 2nd.


Better slow than never. I was hugging 1 Sunday while working around it also.


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2014)

So here's a giggle for yas from over the Pond. Some guy from Cali (I think, or so I was told) who is a legend in his own mind in the field of extracts/ice, whatever, posted on a forum that he'd just "booked his tickets for Amateurdam" I thought that was actually quite witty.....

Anyhoo, got the clones down to button ben, and the harvest trf'd out of there (I was cycling along with a massive black bag sticking out my rucksack, everytime I stopped I got a whiff, god knows what people were smelling who I passed) So here's the state of play. Most dog with some blue pit.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2014)

amateurdam lol, hit the cunt over the head with a slab of dog erl, that'll show him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2014)

next level pot snobbery right there hahah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2014)

DST, you mind on that bloke from cali who was saying he was processing lb's of bho for growers for a %. gave me and westy our first bho dabs. stitched us right up haha. me and westy could barely talk for a couple of hours.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2014)

It's not our fault that we do everything better than everybody in the world here in Cali.


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2014)

call me picky dst but i couldn't help but notice every single plant in the tent is propped up on something, can you not lower the light any more? i use upturned pots to give the yins a boost sometimes but i will at least have something on the ground lol

and jig, glad to see you honest and humble as ever. i hear weed was invented in cali


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2014)

Awe snaps......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> and jig, glad to see you honest and humble as ever. i hear weed was invented in cali


That's silly, weed was invented in africa. However we invented smoking it out here. We also invented rock and roll. And I heard it was a few california engineers that flew over to help the egyptians build the pyramids.


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2014)

aaah, let the light of knowledge wash over the thread. we have all been blessed by the gospel of jigfresh.
preach!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well going to be up canning the girls tomorrow into their final home. Solo cups into 1 gallon and 1s into 3 gallons. Then in a couple weeks it's time to flip


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Isn't this jig during his chess club days?


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2014)

Watching drunk history....this show is nuts...comedy central 

For you tv folk..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2014)

Check out who's growing some MJ! Woot.

And never in the chess club doob... I was a member of the golf club though. Don't know where I ever put that blue suit... damn.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Golf is just Scottish chess.


With green jackets.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 4, 2014)

And this shows how fucked my state is....

http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/kobachs-new-rules-block-20-percent-kansas-voter-registration-applications

I can't wait to get out of here!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Med states are groovy.
Soon it will be legal everywhere.
There might one day be a president in the oval office who casually asks his opposition leader during a heated conference, "You mind if I do a jay?"


----------



## Figgy (Nov 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> And this shows how fucked my state is....
> 
> http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/kobachs-new-rules-block-20-percent-kansas-voter-registration-applications
> 
> I can't wait to get out of here!


Voting without an ID is crazy! "Narrow set" of documents? Gotta love a biased story complaining of logical laws.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2014)

Best flowers I have ever smoked came from Hawaii.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Med states are groovy.
> Soon it will be legal everywhere.
> There might one day be a president in the oval office who casually asks his opposition leader during a heated conference, "You mind if I do a jay?"


I'm hoping the judge lands on the right side of the fence come January...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 4, 2014)

@HydroGp, I germed my auto and as of this morning it's cracked open in the rapid rooter cube. Just thought I would let you know if you still wanted to do one side by side in a solo.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> would i need to wrap them up if i have food grade plastic? light shouldn't be getting through that stuff right ?


What jig said, I don't think light can get through food grade, but mine are just black home depot buckets and the mylar will definitely keep the water much cooler, the 1000w can make the room 79 in the summer, i'm guessing it will be 75 in the winter, which is still too warm for the water. I got a roll of that stuff for $10 and it only took about a half hour to wrap them up


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 4, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> @HydroGp, I germed my auto and as of this morning it's cracked open in the rapid rooter cube. Just thought I would let you know if you still wanted to do one side by side in a solo.


Hells yeah  I wwas writing ill get one germed tomorrow as im getting ready for bed but i wont be able to sleep  Ill have to get germing. What did you end up putting in?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hells yeah  I wwas writing ill get one germed tomorrow as im getting ready for bed but i wont be able to sleep  Ill have to get germing. What did you end up putting in?


Auto big gun by short stuff seeds. It was a freebie. I think I'm even going to try a little 4 cola mainline, just to see.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 4, 2014)

Sounds cool. In dwc i would try mainline but like this i just want to see how big a main bud i get.
I went with dark devil. Looks like a beauty.





Giving it a special room alone with the 90w led. Gonna be cool nuff


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

I decided to trade in the new motorcycle boots for a better pair.
They were nice & light, and had good grip, and were well made, but the back of the boot was too low for my tastes and let some air infiltrate into the back of my ankle area.
So I decided to go big and get a pair of Alpinestars 2015 MonoFuse GTX boots instead:



Twice the cost, but they're tall enough, and will be much warmer with the Gore-tex membrane.
They're also a bit more robust of a design & construction, which I like.

They'll take a little bit to get in from the manufacturer, but should be a week, maybe less.
Until then, I have my work boots.

Time to toke and eat!
Carry on!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> What jig said, I don't think light can get through food grade, but mine are just black home depot buckets and the mylar will definitely keep the water much cooler, the 1000w can make the room 79 in the summer, i'm guessing it will be 75 in the winter, which is still too warm for the water. I got a roll of that stuff for $10 and it only took about a half hour to wrap them up



I use home depot or lowe's buckets (whatever I have on hand at the time). I wrap mine with the same material that you are using. I noticed more stable water temps and healthier plants the first time I used it.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I decided to trade in the new motorcycle boots for a better pair.
> They were nice & light, and had good grip, and were well made, but the back of the boot was too low for my tastes and let some air infiltrate into the back of my ankle area.
> So I decided to go big and get a pair of Alpinestars 2015 MonoFuse GTX boots instead:
> 
> ...


Great boots!  I have their SMX race boot. You will be very happy with those for years.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

I almost opted for the SMX 6 waterproof ones, but 300 is enough for now (I know that's actually more than the SMX 6, but they don't have gore-tex for warmth & dryness, So I went with the MonoFuse GTX).
Next summer will be a different story, as I plan on getting the vented SMX 6 boots for the hot days.
I wish the astars Scout came with gore-tex.
Maybe next year.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

It's QUIET in here...

,,, TOO quiet...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice bud shot HydroPG! Love the color on that!
Bad ass boots doobs, very nice upgrade. How'd your harvest turn out? Did you find any more mold or was it A-OK? Hoping it was smooth trimmin for ya.

I took some backup cuttings when I took my ezclone cuts just incase something went askew, and today I check the root plugs, and those Lil buggers rooted as well so now I got a bunch of extra clones, booooo 
Got some new babies climbing above the dirt, too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

The plants all dried and are good to go.
Not really sure of the yield as I dried them all the way.
Trimming went good, and I've got a box of dry trimmings, and a shopping bag of fresh-frozen trimmings in the freezer, to start my hashable collection with
Will jar the buds up and take out a daily amount to re-hydrate with a scrap of lettuce so it doesn't burn too fast.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome doobs  That video just had me rollin!!!!! lol!!! what the hell is he saying!?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Best flowers I have ever smoked came from Hawaii.


I hate to sound so old school but mine would be Columbian pre '74 or
Thai, and I believe the Hawaiian strains came from Thai stock originally.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2014)

WINNING! Now the president can smell the ganja as he rolls out of the white house.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/04/washington-dc-legal-marijuana_n_5947520.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> WINNING! Now the president can smell the ganja as he rolls out of the white house.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/04/washington-dc-legal-marijuana_n_5947520.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


Good for them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I hate to sound so old school but mine would be Columbian pre '74 or
> Thai, and I believe the Hawaiian strains came from Thai stock originally.


 I like them both (a LOT), and let's not forget:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's a live feed to Oregon's pro-legalization poll watching:
(I've heard it's 56% YES and 44% No with 61% of precincts reporting)

http://www.oregonlive.com/marijuana/index.ssf/2014/11/legal_marijuana_in_oregon_live.html


----------



## duchieman (Nov 4, 2014)

Whooooooo Hoooooooo!!!







I never realized how much Jig looks like Buddy Holly until you made the connection Doobs. lol Uncanny.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Oregon supposedly just voted YES for Recreational Cannabis!?

http://www.oregonlive.com/politics/index.ssf/2014/11/recreational_marijuana_passes.html


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2014)

Yup they won too!!!! Woooohooooo!!!! 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5947344


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, I'ma roll me up a doobie to chelebrate!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 4, 2014)

Prepared some soaking mix for my peat pellets which are now sitting on the warming pad working their magic. Incubation time!! Ingredients include kelp, EM's, Sea Crop concentrated ocean water and good old molasses to feed all the little buggers in there. 

Again my three Deep Blue X JTR's just after a nice shower. The girl in the back is the Deep Psychosis my friend just chopped. He left some for me to reveg and keep her going. 

     

 Duchie


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice duchie, the organic game is interesting me. I have some bottle organics (I know probably not the best organic route) but it should get me started learning with out making supersoil. I have roots organic, floralicious plus and flora blend vegan nutes. I'm gonna give them a try with some older plants I was going to throw out and see how it works out. The roots organic has pretty much everything people use for organic growing, ewc, fulvic, all sorts of goodies


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's a tribute to the successful voting tonight


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2014)

^ fuck yeah!

One more down... 47 to go!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

First recreational doobie of mine!

Berry Bubble








Tastes like...

... Liberty...




And I captured you, duchie!!!!
You are my internet prisoner!
You no longer have a NAME!
You are Inmate #420!
You will remain Inmate #420 until such time as The Powers That Be decide it's time for you to be released back into the wilds of Canada, where you will work as a coureur de la forêt de cannabis!
Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 4, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> First recreational doobie of mine!
> 
> Berry Bubble
> 
> ...


What a feeling that must be. I still remember us talking about this day a few years ago. I believe my day will come shortly after next November. Fingers crossed ever so tightly.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Canada is too sensible to ignore all that juicy tax money that would be generated at all levels of government, and the reduced legal issues, etc..
Fingers way crossed for you guys!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2014)

Though, like over here, the liquor and pharma industries have well-funded lobbyists that buy votes to keep the status quo in Ottowa, I'm sure.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 4, 2014)

Our evangelical leader has no such thing as sense. He's a maniacal, Israel and war loving piece of shit who somehow thinks he's been given the task of savior. He and his followers still believe the reefer madness shit and say that pot will never be legalized under their government. The only way legalization will happen here is if he's voted out, next November.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2014)

Hell yeah jig!! Doobs, that's a nice join, enjoy that and take a puff of that berry for me!! Sounds amazing bro  
Oldman, fuckin cuomo was elected again!?! Wtf!!! Where did all the sensible people in NY go!?! I'm so sorry man


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I made some celebratory Jesus OG oil:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice one, Oregon, now I wonder if the stupid govt in my country that was miles ahead of everyone will actually look to change the satus, or will they just lick the arses of the Euro Union freaks.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> call me picky dst but i couldn't help but notice every single plant in the tent is propped up on something, can you not lower the light any more? i use upturned pots to give the yins a boost sometimes but i will at least have something on the ground lol
> 
> and jig, glad to see you honest and humble as ever. i hear weed was invented in cali


No, it's at the end of the string...and yes, you are a picky Cunt


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah jig!! Doobs, that's a nice join, enjoy that and take a puff of that berry for me!! Sounds amazing bro
> Oldman, fuckin cuomo was elected again!?! Wtf!!! Where did all the sensible people in NY go!?! I'm so sorry man


Cali., Oregon I think.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 5, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I like them both (a LOT), and let's not forget:


You know it bro!


----------



## ghb (Nov 5, 2014)

DST said:


> No, it's at the end of the string...and yes, you are a picky Cunt


typical scot, couldn't plump for some adjustable light hangers so uses some old string that he had lying around. i think it's time you stepped your game up a bit down at button bens, been slacking with the horizontal grows in there. almost as lazy as me!


----------



## Figgy (Nov 5, 2014)

Grats to all in Oregon and Alaska! 2 more wins for common sense. my state has a waaaaaaaays to go.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 5, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Grats to all in Oregon and Alaska! 2 more wins for common sense. my state has a waaaaaaaays to go.


you and me both figgy i may be the last state in the us to come around


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

No my state is going to be the last state! 20% of our voters don't even get a say!

Shit it will prob go federal legal and my state will probably still be a fucking dry state...

But congrats to Alaska and Oregon! That's awesome! Someday we can all live in peace!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 5, 2014)

20% ?? That's a lot of people who can't vote are they illegal aliens ?

 pineapple kush clone
2 sour kush x deep blue
1 bag seed from my boy supposedly some killbill

 mover her under the led just seeing how she will react to it. But the buds are growing everyday especially after the last res change.

 she seems to really like the hps a lot of hairs shooting out so maybe I will keep her under it for a while.

 and behind the big ones I have a pineapple kush that starting to bud out I only expect 5g's from it though.


OH AND DON'T LET ME FORGET TO WISH YOU FUCKERS A GOOD MORNING


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> 20% ?? That's a lot of people who can't vote are they illegal aliens ?
> 
> View attachment 3287570 pineapple kush clone
> 2 sour kush x deep blue
> ...


Since this law went into effect it escalated from 5 cases he found with fraud and now were at 22,000+ people who's vote doesn't count! He's committing fraud and I guess KS is ok with it!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2014)

good morning back at you nyc


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 5, 2014)

A very cheesy good morning to the 600. 380 watts is enough for me, these days.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

What you got in there shnkrm? 

I think you said once but I can't remember.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 5, 2014)

i think its cheese...hints the cheesy good morning


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol. I've been growing nothing but exodus cheese for a full year. I'll start something new in December, but I have no idea what yet. This is the first time I've grown with a scrog and the growth is so different I have now idea what kind of yield this will get me. Also, led lights since April. No turning back.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2014)

LED scrog is the only way to go. Good to see you shnk


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, yes. The scrog is here to stay. I'd like to get the screen in place early enough that is practically right on top of the pots next time. The whole 'trimming the undergrowth' thing puts me off. I like leaves.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2014)

Only thing to make sure is there is enough room for air to circulate underneath.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i think its cheese...hints the cheesy good morning


I'm well aware of the strain. 

I'm asking him what he has for a light. I know LED but that's what I'm asking not what strain it is. I can read you know


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm well aware of the strain.
> 
> I'm asking him what he has for a light. I know LED but that's what I'm asking not what strain it is. I can read you know


my bad big dog thought for a second you may have been squinty eyed from the refer


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 5, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol. I've been growing nothing but exodus cheese for a full year. I'll start something new in December, but I have no idea what yet. This is the first time I've grown with a scrog and the growth is so different I have now idea what kind of yield this will get me. Also, led lights since April. No turning back.


which LED lights are you running?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 5, 2014)

Area51xgs-190. I have two of them. I'd like another for veg, where I currently use a t5 fixture. They run very cool, the light is pleasant to work around. I have hoods, fans and ballasts galore that I'm ready to sell off.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Area51xgs-190. I have two of them. I'd like another for veg, where I currently use a t5 fixture. They run very cool, the light is pleasant to work around. I have hoods, fans and ballasts galore that I'm ready to sell off.


I'm curious to see the end result. They look amazing bro!

Oh and glad to see yea around!


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 5, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Area51xgs-190. I have two of them. I'd like another for veg, where I currently use a t5 fixture. They run very cool, the light is pleasant to work around. I have hoods, fans and ballasts galore that I'm ready to sell off.


good to know and beautiful plants!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 5, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Area51xgs-190. I have two of them. I'd like another for veg, where I currently use a t5 fixture. They run very cool, the light is pleasant to work around. I have hoods, fans and ballasts galore that I'm ready to sell off.


shoot me a pm im in the market for 1k ballast digital and a t5 if anyone got some stuff they need to get rid of


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol. This is my second run with them. I harvested in September, got a couple hundred grams, but my plant training was not optimal for these lights, they were too tall and floppy and I got lots of larf that I didn't count in my harvest weight. I expect the screen to take care of that this time around.

I have to leave the country for three weeks immediately after harvest. It's a long time for them to hang, but I have no choice in the matter, I dicked around for a couple of weeks after harvest when I really should have been flowering immediately. Of course, then I'd have had a jarred harvest and no one around to burp them. I would be imagining moldy bud the whole time I'm gone, lol. My basement is cool and in the 65% range, ao hopefully it will work out.

Doing Vietnam, Thailand and Cambodia. Never been.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice duchie, the organic game is interesting me. I have some bottle organics (I know probably not the best organic route) but it should get me started learning with out making supersoil. I have roots organic, floralicious plus and flora blend vegan nutes. I'm gonna give them a try with some older plants I was going to throw out and see how it works out. The roots organic has pretty much everything people use for organic growing, ewc, fulvic, all sorts of goodies


Hey, if you've got some sitting around and some plants to try it out on, then why not? Nothing to lose. One of the reasons I like organics so much is the response time. It's nice and gradual so you can see what's going on and remedy it before it's too far gone. I like building up my feedings and start with a quarter to half dose and work up from there. Once they're nice and healthy I'll hit them good. I'm waiting to get my tent set up so I can feed them some fish. Without the air filtration it would stink the house up pretty good for a day or two and the Mrs would not be very happy if the house smelled like a fish market.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, have fun shnkrmn. Take a picture or two. That should be cool.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah for sure! That's a pretty exotic trip. Not your more common destination choice. Have a great trip shnkrmn!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 5, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> shoot me a pm im in the market for 1k ballast digital and a t5 if anyone got some stuff they need to get rid of


My 1k ballasts (digital greenhouse) are huge fucking radio beacons that brought the power and cable companies right to my front door. They are the main reason I decided to jump to leds. I wouldn't dump them on anybody. I was wrecking radio and cable reception and repeatedly frying the radio power meter. Bad, bad business. I strongly urge magnetic ballasts if you continue to use hid. You won't know there's a problem until the trucks pull up in front of your house and they come aknocking. Talk about a wakeup call.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Best flowers I have ever smoked came from Hawaii.


Stationed in Pearl Harbor in the 70's and new a grower on Maui who grew the Maui Wowie you saw featured in High Times went to PU a Lb and we smoked some of his personal stash, I honestly don't remember anything else until landing back in Honolulu. Great stuff.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 5, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> My 1k ballasts (digital greenhouse) are huge fucking radio beacons that brought the power and cable companies right to my front door. They are the main reason I decided to jump to leds. I wouldn't dump them on anybody. I was wrecking radio and cable reception and repeatedly frying the radio power meter. Bad, bad business. I strongly urge magnetic ballasts if you continue to use hid. You won't know there's a problem until the trucks pull up in front of your house and they come aknocking. Talk about a wakeup call.


Noticed my portable AC unit does similar, sometimes changing the plug or how it is sitting can change how it emits and where it is interfering


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 5, 2014)

Little story: In early 1971, several friends from the Navy - and I were sitting in my house getting high when a friend brings over some african buds - little tiny green , dark green , we all sat down and shared a pin joint of it and shortly we were hallucinating, I lost both my legs under the bed. Great hi, but Guam Thai sticks from Nam something to be talked about.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

Photo bomb time. Enjoy, everyones' on track and nice and green. I've still got it! Ain't nobody gonna hold me down, oh no. Sorry I might be a lil stoned.....

        

To be continued....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

Next set. and ready set go!
                

wait there's more... I promise 1 more...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2014)

and the grand finale.....

Oh and look at those sexy peppers to the right, yep they just started flowering. Can't wait!!!
     
The auto's finally starting to take off! Glad I didn't chop them haha!
 
Ah they grow up so fast...
 

and that's all folks, have a great one. Off to get some shit done before it gets to cold! Peace out girl scouts! Live long and prosper!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 5, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Little story: In early 1971, several friends from the Navy - and I were sitting in my house getting high when a friend brings over some african buds - little tiny green , dark green , we all sat down and shared a pin joint of it and shortly we were hallucinating, I lost both my legs under the bed. Great hi, but Guam Thai sticks from Nam something to be talked about.


I'm with you hippy, I had a friend sent Thai sticks home in the late 60's they were the best!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't count the Thai sticks because of the added opium. The blonde hash and honey oil from the '70s were better than any of the flowers! There was an Asian strain called Elephant that was very strong also.

For flowers, I loved Kona, Maui Wowie, and Kauai Electric (hallucinated). Once the engineered stuff started coming out of Humboldt it was game over. One hit knockout with a piney taste


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 5, 2014)

Story's are so awesome! Wish i had better memory,lol.
Just finished cola #1 so long i could not fit it all in front of the camera with the other hand on the... forget it.. its long...
Damn its boring all alone :/ Only 5-6-7 more to go.. It will have to wait.
My house smells so good right now! Its crazy to think some people would call the cops sniffin in this wonderful aroma..
Cant wait to get people high as a kite from Hawaiian Snow Ice Hash. Bags should be here tomorrow then i can get some room in the freezer again. Lemon run tomorrow  
McDonalds is a great place to get ice. We got more ice than one person could carry for about 15$ to ronald mcdonald donation box thingie. Atleast here were i live, lol.
Im high  Hope you are 2 (sry Jig i lost it for a moment there.. Is it to or too?)


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh wow, you are harvesting this weekend? I'm going to be harvesting too. 

EDIT: ^ not really... just an example of 2's.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

The two of us need to get together before too long. Do you want to?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2014)

To tew too long, for the two of you, 
would make me blue and mist my eyes until my red nose was blew, 
like after having read a sad bedtime story to my favorite ewe.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 5, 2014)

Alright boys, I pulled the trigger today and got myself a 1k quantum ballast and a viavolt hps bulb I think. Are there any tips you guys can give me so I don't burn my plants up or anything I should keep an eye out for ?


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks guys.. That will work for a few days, maybe. 
Im of to bed before it gets too late. Honestly im still not 100% Maybe i should just give up and use sentencess where i will never have to use to or too


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2014)

You got it right bro... don't give yourself a hard time.

I bet a few of us here could do a lot worse in our second language.

Hola, como esta? Muy Bien, y tu? jaja


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 5, 2014)

@ hippy i thoughtit was just me.i grew some african weed 8 years back shit had me clucking like a duck


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thanks guys.. That will work for a few days, maybe.
> Im of to bed before it gets too late. Honestly im still not 100% Maybe i should just give up and use sentencess where i will never have to use to or too


Only happy bedtime stories for ewe!

There once was a tiny little baby plant who grew into a huge cannabis plant, was harvested, processed and smoked by all, making everyone smile and be happy!
The end


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Story's are so awesome! Wish i had better memory,lol.
> Just finished cola #1 so long i could not fit it all in front of the camera with the other hand on the... forget it.. its long...
> Damn its boring all alone :/ Only 5-6-7 more to go.. It will have to wait.
> My house smells so good right now! Its crazy to think some people would call the cops sniffin in this wonderful aroma..
> ...


 I agree the sticks are separate, we did get 'Nam that was 2 hit toast and the oils
could not be beat (the middle east was much friendlier then).


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking back thru a smoke filled haze, I have a certain fondness for the thai sticks that came thru 'nam....they weren't all dipped, most were without...which I preferred. I wasn't stationed there, but had ready access to her wares.


cof


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 5, 2014)

My laptop is all messed up and stuff. I like all the pron but my like button takes me to adds on another page. Thats what I get for letting somebody install a program on here for me.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 5, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> My laptop is all messed up and stuff. I like all the pron but my like button takes me to adds on another page. Thats what I get for letting somebody install a program on here for me.


Use chrome install ad-block extension thank me later......


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 5, 2014)

Haha no my state pa will be the last


Enwhysea said:


> you and me both figgy i may be the last state in the us to come around


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 5, 2014)

Alright guys I was referred to this forums by one of your homies but anyways here's the plan this is my first grow I have five Barney blue.cheese going and I'm wondering how long is a good.veg time and what kind of.yield can I hope.for using the 600 watt btw here's my girls (hope fully girls lol) almost a month old


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 5, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Alright guys I was referred to this forums by one of your homies but anyways here's the plan this is my first grow I have five Barney blue.cheese going and I'm wondering how long is a good.veg time and what kind of.yield can I hope.for using the 600 watt btw here's my girls (hope fully girls lol) almost a month old View attachment 3287900


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the club. I'm PA bound in the next couple years, yall better get shit legalized or something in a hurry.  Plants look good btw. Maybe expect 12-15 oz for your first harvest from a 600.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 5, 2014)

I had to go back to a restore point in my system to fix it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 5, 2014)

So now that you can legally grow and smoke marijuana in the US capitol, how the hell can they tell us it's illegal just about everywhere else,even technically MMJ in the feds eyes. Don't get me wrong, I like the victory for the flower, but hate the hypocrisy. If my President can grow a plant and smoke it legally, why the frick can't I!! I know the answer, just wanted to vent.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't get too excited about D.C yet. They are controlled differently than the rest of the country and will not be so cut and dry. 

http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2014/11/05/3588776/what-you-need-to-know-before-you-light-up/


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's another good source for info on the changes. 

http://www.vox.com/2014/10/20/6953771/weed-legalization-alaska-florida-oregon-washington-dc-vote/in/6914992#Florida


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2014)

Back when MTV was still almost relevant (and still featured musical content):


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2014)

weclome aboard bman


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 5, 2014)

We voted in my state and it was turned down.we needed 60% to pass we had 57.5% [email protected] the bman ive seen a 4 inch plant finnish at 3 feet so its up to you if you lst, super crop,sog,scrog,
But have fun with her


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 5, 2014)

Got everything transplanted into their new homes. Glad I'm done, my back is killing me  tent is around 75 degrees at plant level and 79 at light level. One tangilope had some brownstuff on the roots, jI hope it's not root rot. It washed right off and no mushy roots and they look healthy. Only thing I could think of is algae because their buckets werent light proof until today. Hope they are OK

Have a good night everyone, I'm whooped. Oh NYC, I got the Ait spiders air stones and they kick ass!!!! They work 10x better than any other air stone, very durable and so many bubbles everywhere. The only thing that sucked is they weren't preassembled and my hands hurt from putting them together.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2014)

it seems the Australian police are not fond of the ninja

*The terrifying video that shows why cops want the new Kawasaki Ninja BANNED *

*The driver was flung onto the road headfirst, suffering damage to his knee*
*Motorcyclist, from Adelaide in Australia, was able to get up and walk away*
*Social media users have been quick to point out how fortunate he was*
*It's thought that the bike, a Ninja 300, was written off as unrepairable*
By Nelson Groom for Daily Mail Australia
Published: 08:32 EST, 5 November 2014 | Updated: 17:09 EST, 5 November 2014
*25*shares
1
View 
comments
Shocking video shows the moment a driver lost control of his supercharged motorbike and smashed into an oncoming car, as police have issued a warning over the Japanese street bike.
Helmet camera footage captured by the 20-year-old driver in Adelaide shows him colliding with a vehicle head on, sending him flying over the handlebars of his Kawasaki Ninja 300 and into the path of oncoming traffic.
This comes as police have labelled the new-model Kawasaki Ninja H2, which holds the record for the world's fastest motorcycle, as a 'recipe for disaster'. 
Scroll down for video 






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+7
A Dashcam image of an Adelaide motorbike driver shows the moment before it smashes into an oncoming car










The 20-year-old-driver was flung onto the road headfirst, suffering damage to the ligament in his knee






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+7
He can be heard swearing as he hurtles towards the red car and smashes into it
Previous

1

Next

Passengers punch and tie up man as he tries to open...Is this Australia's most luxurious apartment? Stunning...
*Share this article*
Share
'To put those two factors together is a recipe for disaster on our roads.' 
The risks associated with the bike are illustrated in the Adelaide driver's helmet camera footage, which shows him riding along a road and losing control of his bike within seconds. 
He can be heard swearing as he hurtles towards an oncoming red car and smashes into it. 
The motorbike rider flips over and lands on the ground with a grunt, and the car he smashed into is seen pulling up nearby. 






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+7
The description of the video says the bike, a Ninja 300, was 'written off as unrepairable' after the collision






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+7
A Ninja 300. Police have labelled the new-model Kawasaki Ninja H2, which holds the record for the world's fastest motorcycle, as a 'recipe for disaster'






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+7
A bystander who happens to be a doctor gets out of a car and comes to the aid of the man almost immediately
The camera attached to the driver's helmet drops to face the ground and the 20-year-old, clearly in shock, breathes deeply. 
A bystander who happens to be a doctor gets out of another car and comes to the aid of the man almost immediately. 
The woman asks the man to lie on his back without moving his neck, and asks if he is injured. 
The 20-year-old says he has hurt his knee and asks to be moved off the road, away from danger of other cars. 
'I don't think [my injury] is that bad I'm just scared to move in case it's worse than I think,' the injured driver says. 
The doctor and another man help him get up and off the road as an ambulance pulls up.
In the description of the video, which was uploaded onto YouTube by SnarkieVlogs, it says the bike, a Ninja 300, was 'written off as unrepairable.' 
The driver says he suffered damage to the ligament in his knee, but was otherwise unscathed.






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+7
A message on the screen points out a woman in the video, who was reportedly the driver of the car. The description of the video says the driver was found at fault by police






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+7
Some Facebook users have highlighted how fortunate the driver was that an ambulance was able to reach him so quickly
The video has been uploaded onto the Dash Cam Owners Australia Facebook page on Wednesday, where it has garnered over 2000 likes and 500 shares.
Some Facebook users have highlighted how fortunate the driver was, with Brendan Duncan posting: 'A doctor there instantly and an Ambo a moment later, you should of (sic) bought a lotto ticket ASAP.'
Mal Fraser wrote : 'Wow, that response vehicle was rapid response. A lot of sensible persons involved, on the scene.'
Others have criticised the bystander who advised the driver to move off the road, arguing he should not have undermined the doctors advice.
Elaine Webber said: 'as the doctor said her car was there and there was people all around him so he was safe, AND YOU DO NOT MOVE SOME-ONE to protect their neck and spine, the doctor was right.'
The Kawasaki Ninja H2 is expected to go on sale in Australia early next year for about $30,000 and will be available to anyone who holds a full motorcycle license


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2821930/Helmet-cam-films-moment-man-motorbike-involved-horrific-crash-luckily-doctor-came-aid-seconds.html#ixzz3IG9on33A 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2014)

First off:

The motorcyclist was driving through a green light and by his RPM indicator was not doing much more than 35mph.
The person who hit him ran a red light.
Also notice that another car crossed through the same intersection a split second after he hit the ground from being struck on the right side by the first car.
So he would have been hit by the second car even if the first car had missed him.
(_**edit: unless that was the car that was behind the motorcyclist at the time of the accident, and they just slowed down in time and pulled around the accident scene*_)

He wasn't racing around like an idiot.
He was driving in a place where people drive like morons and don't pay attention to the world around them.
His only mistake was assuming no one was going to run their red light as he approached the intersection.


Second:

High powered motorcycle!!!
HA!!!

I feel confident that in a full on drag race with starting lights, radar & timer at a race track, and with two determined drivers with decent skills or no skills. that the Ninja 300 will keep up and MAYBE just barely beat a car like a Honda Accord or Civic with a stock V-6 engine.

0 to 60mph times are about 5.5sec with a good rider, and quarter mile times are low-14's to high-13's at just over 104mph, which is about 10mph below it top speed.

This is no more a dangerous bike than any other one out there.

As a rider of older, nasty bikes from the Dark Ages, this new Ninja 300 is light years beyond the stuff we used to think was awesome.
It handles GREAT, has good ABS, and has a slipper clutch.
The thing only weighs 380lbs, so it's easy to control, and even with crappy stock tires you can stuff it into a corner and change your line at any time and it just goes where you tell it.
Only thing missing is traction control, but that's "built-in" with a small engine with a modest 35hp at the rear wheels.
(a tune-able suspension, front & rear, and stickier tires would make this a near perfect bike.)

What this article shows is that the Australian government probably doesn't like the Ninja 300 because it attracts less-skilled riders who are more prone to accidents (single vehicle and multi-vehicle), and they are trying to stir up crap to get even more restrictive legislation in place regarding motorcycles and their tiered licensing system, and/or are trying to build a case against them based on added costs to the health care system due to negligent riders and car drivers.

Australian news seems to like to wag the dog a bit too much.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2014)

I will say one huge bonus of being lucky enough to have gotten a lime green Special Edition model is that a lot of casual bikers, and most car enthusiasts give this bike undue respect when pulling up next to me at lights.
They just see the flashy lime green and the type of bike it is and seem to assume it's one of it's big sisters.
Every muscle car that has been around me on the roads & highways tip toes around me as if they don't want to start a race for fear of losing.
So funny because it's not that fast of a bike!

I even got squirrely and was throttle blipping next to a highly modded WRX, looking over at him and doing little 1-foot leaps waiting for the light to change, just to fuck with him (a WRX would annihilate my little 300).
I love the cars, and really just wanted to see if he'd hit the throttle to give a taste of the sound, but he didn't take my bait.

After I pulled up next to him, I could see him stiffen up, and then he did everything he could to look forward and avoid eye contact.
He must have been smoked by different bikes and thought mine was a bigger one.
I also love how now that I'm not on a scooter, I get waves from 75% of the other bikes now.
And by love, I mean the ironic kind of "love" where there is little warmth to go around.
I always wave on my scooter, and rarely got waved back at, even by other scooter riders.
And you can't tell me you didn't see a fluorescent orange scooter with a guy wearing a hi-viz yellow safety vest over his riding jacket! 
Oh, well.
I still give a wave to all on two-wheels.
Except bicyclists.
They're just weird.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

I finally finished cleaning all of the seeds out of the Jesus OG tree:




Got a nice handful 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Alright guys I was referred to this forums by one of your homies but anyways here's the plan this is my first grow I have five Barney blue.cheese going and I'm wondering how long is a good.veg time and what kind of.yield can I hope.for using the 600 watt btw here's my girls (hope fully girls lol) almost a month old View attachment 3287900



i've grown it a few times, great strain for a first grow imo.
if you have no plans to top or train the plants then i would say get them into some 20l+ pots within the next week and look to switch to 12/12 within the next 3 weeks. it doesn;t stretch as much as most strains i have grown but it will still end up at least twice the height it was before flowering. 
looking good so far, what soil is that?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 6, 2014)

Motorcycle accidents make e sad, I lost a friend to a crash from someone running a red light too. Really wish drivers, ALL drivers, I've seen some bikers that ride like idiots, need to. pay Extra attention behind the wheel, who knows, maybe thatwould make 90% of them not happen. 

Damn MO, that's a nice bag there, there will be 20 years of fun behind that bad


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 6, 2014)

DIY root riot Styrofoam egg carton tray. Works perfect. 
Bubbles from the AITs 
Dwc root porn
Veg room uncluttered 
Caught a late night second wind and finished all I had to do  forgot I had some budder and woooohooooo I feel good. Gnite #2


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 6, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Motorcycle accidents make e sad, I lost a friend to a crash from someone running a red light too. Really wish drivers, ALL drivers, I've seen some bikers that ride like idiots, need to. pay Extra attention behind the wheel, who knows, maybe thatwould make 90% of them not happen.
> 
> Damn MO, that's a nice bag there, there will be 20 years of fun behind that bad


My dad was in a coma for 2 1/2 weeks from a motorcycle accident when I was a kid.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the club. I'm PA bound in the next couple years, yall better get shit legalized or something in a hurry.  Plants look good btw. Maybe expect 12-15 oz for your first harvest from a 600.


Thanks man that would be a great yield and brother I don't see PA becoming marijuana friendly anytime soon unfortunately lol


ghb said:


> i've grown it a few times, great strain for a first grow imo.
> if you have no plans to top or train the plants then i would say get them into some 20l+ pots within the next week and look to switch to 12/12 within the next 3 weeks. it doesn;t stretch as much as most strains i have grown but it will still end up at least twice the height it was before flowering.
> looking good so far, what soil is that?


It's that organic fox farm soil heard it's pretty good but I plan to top I guess it's time to isn't it


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2014)

Close up.of tester of bubblegum I took 3 days ago at day 56.. just chopped the plant at day 59 today as tester is al good


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Thanks man that would be a great yield and brother I don't see PA becoming marijuana friendly anytime soon unfortunately lol
> 
> It's that organic fox farm soil heard it's pretty good but I plan to top I guess it's time to isn't it


i would always recommend topping to create a more even canopy, it can also help boost the yield and quality of the overall product. i agree it is a good time to do it, before they waste any more energy on the main top. you defo want bigger pots for blooming too, 10 gal would be awesome, 5 gal will do the job but you may run out of steam towards the end. are you using all the fox farm products or are you hoping the soil is enough?



sexy budshot budolskie, how is the flavour?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> i would always recommend topping to create a more even canopy, it can also help boost the yield and quality of the overall product. i agree it is a good time to do it, before they waste any more energy on the main top. you defo want bigger pots for blooming too, 10 gal would be awesome, 5 gal will do the job but you may run out of steam towards the end. are you using all the fox farm products or are you hoping the soil is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> sexy budshot budolskie, how is the flavour?


I'm using the flora nova nutes and those are 5 gallon pots right there


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> I'm using the flora nova nutes and those are 5 gallon pots right there



like i said they will get the job done but in soil a bigger pot will always get a bigger yield, are you feeding yet?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> like i said they will get the job done but in soil a bigger pot will always get a bigger yield, are you feeding yet?


Well that was another question I had I was feeding then I just transplanted into those bigger pots with new soil so I wasn't sure if that soil had enough nutes for a week or two or if I should continue feeding


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

i'm a real noob when it comes to soil but my understanding is that the soil contains enough nutes to keep the plants going for a certain amount of time, when the soil starts to become depleted the plants will start to show signs of deficiency and then you should add the nutes, this can prevent nute burn and other complications brought about by overfertilising.

plants are looking good though so keep doing whatever it is you are doing.

i just bought the bio bizz line up to try the "bottled organics" approach, i've been in coco for a long time now and whilst i am very happy with the results i get there is always a side of me that likes to try new things. i'll most likely do a side by side to see how it performs in my garden.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

T


ghb said:


> i'm a real noob when it comes to soil but my understanding is that the soil contains enough nutes to keep the plants going for a certain amount of time, when the soil starts to become depleted the plants will start to show signs of deficiency and then you should add the nutes, this can prevent nute burn and other complications brought about by overfertilising.
> 
> plants are looking good though so keep doing whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> i just bought the bio bizz line up to try the "bottled organics" approach, i've been in coco for a long time now and whilst i am very happy with the results i get there is always a side of me that likes to try new things. i'll most likely do a side by side to see how it performs in my garden.


There go man best of luck


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2014)

soil and coco are very similar and so are the requirements to maintain.
Most good soils are 1/3rd compost, 1/3rd peat and 1/3 vermiculite....so it's easy to create your own for less money.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Alright guys I was referred to this forums by one of your homies but anyways here's the plan this is my first grow I have five Barney blue.cheese going and I'm wondering how long is a good.veg time and what kind of.yield can I hope.for using the 600 watt btw here's my girls (hope fully girls lol) almost a month old View attachment 3287900


 glad you took my advice bro welcome to CLUB 600....WHERE WE DO IT BETTER THAN MOST lol hopefully we can help you have a successful grow. i look up to the guys in this forum like they were my 3rd step dad when it comes to advice


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> glad you took my advice bro welcome to CLUB 600....WHERE WE DO IT BETTER THAN MOST lol hopefully we can help you have a successful grow. i look up to the guys in this forum like they were my 3rd step dad when it comes to advice


Lol yeah man I Been looking all over for a good forum to follow hope this is the one! It's tricky just getting started you no


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Lol yeah man I Been looking all over for a good forum to follow hope this is the one! It's tricky just getting started you no


 its a one stop shop right here bro from hydo to soil to woman problems we got it all


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Lol yeah man I Been looking all over for a good forum to follow hope this is the one! It's tricky just getting started you no


It's never easy settling into a new place but the 6 is always here with welcoming hands


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

oh guys by the way i checked the tent today and the 1k had the temps up to 91 the plants did not like that at all i raised the light the highest it would go threw my 4 inch fan in there to blow into the light and also turned my box fan to the highest setting is there anything else i could since i cant exhaust out of the room ?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> its a one stop shop right here bro from hydo to soil to woman problems we got it all


Good to know I'm trying to find a way to convince her to let me be a stay at home boyfriend but haven't had much luck


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

pray to the ganja gods........... blowing air round won't do much to help unfortunately.

why don't you vent outside nyc?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> oh guys by the way i checked the tent today and the 1k had the temps up to 91 the plants did not like that at all i raised the light the highest it would go threw my 4 inch fan in there to blow into the light and also turned my box fan to the highest setting is there anything else i could since i cant exhaust out of the room ?


Do you have a air cooled light fixture?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

yes my lights are aircooled and the only room im "allowed" to use has a window thats for show and serves no purpose. it doesn't open up and im not drilling holes in shit in my house lol. maybe if i left the doors on my tent open that would help.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah shit, nyc's friend huh? 






2 weeks and I'll be landing in Amsterdam for the cup! Woot!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> yes my lights are aircooled and the only room im "allowed" to use has a window thats for show and serves no purpose. it doesn't open up and im not drilling holes in shit in my house lol. maybe if i left the doors on my tent open that would help.


Haha... I cut two big holes in the roof. Woke up one morning and thought the rain sounded kinda loud, haha.... was a fucking rain storm inside the closet. Nothing a little tar wont fix.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> yes my lights are aircooled and the only room im "allowed" to use has a window thats for show and serves no purpose. it doesn't open up and im not drilling holes in shit in my house lol. maybe if i left the doors on my tent open that would help.


I mean I don't know how good you are with hvac but if you can you could run a flex off your duct work into your room and that might keep it a little cooler


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Ah shit, nyc's friend huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enjoy! i'm back over the 26th, maybe we could meet up and smoke some of dst's weed on him, he won't mind that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

maybe i can just keep my tent doors open buy long ducting and let it blow right into the house to heat it ?


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> maybe i can just keep my tent doors open buy long ducting and let it blow right into the house to heat it ?


great idea!, leaving the room door open should make a big difference but ducting running the heat out the room will be the best bet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Ah shit, nyc's friend huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ghb said:


> enjoy! i'm back over the 26th, maybe we could meet up and smoke some of dst's weed on him, he won't mind that.


I've heard tell that he recently harvested, so should be cured by the time you're there!
How nice of him to time it so well for you!


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've heard tell that he recently harvested, so should be cured by the time you're there!
> How nice of him to time it so well for you!



oh he always has plenty just lying about that he doesn't know what to do with, i'm sure there will be many people willing to help him fix that problem.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> maybe i can just keep my tent doors open buy long ducting and let it blow right into the house to heat it ?


Yeah that might help a little but that's just a lot of heat to not exhaust at least out of the room you no but leaving doors open will help a lil


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2014)

Jesus you guys are chatty this morning. I post something 30 min ago and now there's 20 new messages....

I must of got lost in my morning bowl lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

work is slow this morning....giggz


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

Mycelium!!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Mycelium!!!
> 
> View attachment 3288226 View attachment 3288227 View attachment 3288228


is that a good thing bro usually i see that on bread and toss it asap unless you're growing shrooms or something


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, it's definitely not a bad thing. I've had this happen before and my seedling come out great. I think they come from the active EM's I use. To me, it's an indication the there's life in there. 

http://www.scdprobiotics.com/ProBio-Balance-Plus-p/a152-1.htm


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's some info on Effective Microorganisms. 

http://www.gardenerspantry.ca/microorganisms/effective-microorganisms.html

Here's a very dry, but informative video.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2014)

That shows that there is so much life going on in there that they're looking for more places to go!

I made the mistake of ditching a 1/3 full bag of unused FFOF soil after re-opening it and discovered it covered in the fuzzy white like that.
I have health issues, so dumped it in a panic.
Not knowing at the time that it was a good thing for the soil to have done that, and was non-toxic to me (provided one doesn't stuff wads of mycelium up your nose or in other orifices), and the plants would have loved it.
Live and learn...
... until my next mistake!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

Are there EM's in sea green hydro ? My hydro store guy told me I shouldn't use sea grean if I'm using zone as zone kills errrthang ( southern accent )


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

Wet leaf pron. 

 


This is my soil mix. In it is my EWC's which I composted myself, but was not able to screen. The sprouts you're seeing are banana peppers. I had this happen before with sunflowers that I threw into the compost. For some reason, the worms don't seem to digest the seeds and they end up sprouting in my mix. For the first while when potting up I have to keep pulling sprouts out of my potted plants. To me, they are natures PH indicator. These, along with the sunflowers, grow with the lid on. I know it lets through some light, but not a whole lot. With the sunflowers the lid was covered with a towel which restricted even more light, yet they grow and grow.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Are there EM's in sea green hydro ? My hydro store guy told me I shouldn't use sea grean if I'm using zone as zone kills errrthang ( southern accent )


I don't know anything about grow shop products. Never used any. To me cannabis plants are just like any other so I practice what any other organic gardener does and get my supplies from where they do, except my lights and filters of course.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2014)

zone is for hydro, isn't it?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got off the blower with my friend and I'll be picking up a couple of rooted clones tonight. One Blueberry Jam from Dr. Atomic and an OG Kush from Royal Queen Seeds. 

Never heard of Royal Queen before. Anybody have any experience with their gear, mostly that OG?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

So I think I may have solved my heat issue @AlphaPhase @duchiemai was telling my buddy about my issue since upgrading my light 600+ watts and he told me that everyone where he lives simply vents into the ac vents to heat the house I didn't use the ac vent I think I chose the return vent which in theory is what I think he meant but all in all this is how it came out. Do you guys think it will help with the heat ?

 

And @DoobieBrother who needs a green house when you've got a green room.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Just got off the blower with my friend and I'll be picking up a couple of rooted clones tonight. One Blueberry Jam from Dr. Atomic and an OG Kush from Royal Queen Seeds.
> 
> Never heard of Royal Queen before. Anybody have any experience with their gear, mostly that OG?


Yea I've run a lil bit of their gear. Came as a freebie. Think it was OG actually...

I'll see if I can find any pics. She was pretty though!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey giggles do you think my new duct work will work to keep my temps lower ? Or should I give up on running a 1k in a 2x4x7


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

I think if it's going into your cold air return you should be ok, but I'm not an HVAC guy so I can't say for sure. I am pretty sure you don't want to be feeding it into your heating/ac output vents.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2014)

it will cause all odors from you grow to spread throughout the house if it's in the return.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 6, 2014)

Could get a bucket of Ona Gel to help with the odor, then venting it wouldn't cause an odor issue.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 6, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So I think I may have solved my heat issue @AlphaPhase @duchiemai was telling my buddy about my issue since upgrading my light 600+ watts and he told me that everyone where he lives simply vents into the ac vents to heat the house I didn't use the ac vent I think I chose the return vent which in theory is what I think he meant but all in all this is how it came out. Do you guys think it will help with the heat ?
> 
> View attachment 3288348
> 
> And @DoobieBrother who needs a green house when you've got a green room.


I have a little HVAC/R experience and have a question for you. Are you sure thats a cold air return or even an air return? Most cold air returns are on the floor due to natural stratification. If it is in a return, like COF mentioned, it's going to feed the smell to the system and then through the whole house. If it's in a supply run, then it will carry the smell through your whole house out of the other vents until the unit turns on. Then no heat will be rejected and more added but just temporarily. If you are not worried about smell then both should work just fine.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2014)

What he said^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Gdp x fb ( granddad's balls)


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm doing a research project for my technical english class on the benefits of legal marijuana and came across a very interesting fact that I never knew. Cali was the start of the marijuana prohibition in the US. This research has to be 100% of my colleges data base by fact checked sources. I can post the whole thing but it's like 8 pages long, but here's what I found VERY interesting.

Marijuana's association with blacks and Mexicans, which marked it as an exotic drug used by inferior but scary outsiders, proved crucial to its prohibition. The bans began at the state level in 1915, when California outlawed the plant, and culminated in the federal Marihuana Tax Act of 1937. With marijuana as with opium, Lee observes, "the target of the prohibition was not the drug so much as those associated with its use."http://... I had a link but it wasn't good for a forum.

I figured if I was researching it being legal, I should start at why it was made illegal to begin with. I was surprised to find out it was Just another form of racism.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2014)

all of our drug laws were based on racism. First was the opium law which was "to protect our young, white women from the yellow peril." which was followed by cocaine where a sheriff testified before the U.S. congress that he shot a "cocaine crazed black man five times and he was still coming after him.'...all found in Ed Rosenthals first book that he co-authored in the early 70's.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 6, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm doing a research project for my technical english class on the benefits of legal marijuana and came across a very interesting fact that I never knew. Cali was the start of the marijuana prohibition in the US. This research has to be 100% of my colleges data base by fact checked sources. I can post the whole thing but it's like 8 pages long, but here's what I found VERY interesting.
> 
> Marijuana's association with blacks and Mexicans, which marked it as an exotic drug used by inferior but scary outsiders, proved crucial to its prohibition. The bans began at the state level in 1915, when California outlawed the plant, and culminated in the federal Marihuana Tax Act of 1937. With marijuana as with opium, Lee observes, "the target of the prohibition was not the drug so much as those associated with its use."http://... I had a link but it wasn't good for a forum.
> 
> I figured if I was researching it being legal, I should start at why it was made illegal to begin with. I was surprised to find out it was Just another form of racism.


It was against "wetback" labor that was perceived taking jobs away from "whites"
during the depression era. They wanted a reason to stop Mexican laborers from
crossing the boarder and reduce the black labor force by imprisoning offenders.
It didn't hurt that the other main user was Native Americans so it was just a bonus
chip for the gov'mt.


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2014)

grandads balls, priceless......
sounds a great cross and the name was a no brainer. looks very indica so far, here's hoping it's a winner


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 7, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have a little HVAC/R experience and have a question for you. Are you sure thats a cold air return or even an air return? Most cold air returns are on the floor due to natural stratification. If it is in a return, like COF mentioned, it's going to feed the smell to the system and then through the whole house. If it's in a supply run, then it will carry the smell through your whole house out of the other vents until the unit turns on. Then no heat will be rejected and more added but just temporarily. If you are not worried about smell then both should work just fine.



Ok so im not sure if its a return there is no floor return in this room but the rest of the rooms in my house have them so i just assumed, also i have the fan sucking through my filter so smell shouldnt be an issue i didnt smell anything this morning. Also when i checked lights this morning i was at 78 so i dropped the light a bit and turned the ballast up to 100% it took the temps up to 84 which i can live with i thnk moving that duct up there really helped get the hot air out so did leaving my room door open.


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2014)

84 is alright, my garden regularly goes over 80 degrees and i still get good yields. just wait for the snow, gonna be epic growing conditions! do you live near the city?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 7, 2014)

yeah i cant wait for it to get cold my old spot i used to suck air out the window and blow the hot air out the window i could get my tent to 70 with lights on all day and like 50 lights off but now thats not an option


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

Proper ventilation and it's possible NYC. I ran a 600 in a 3x20x5 with never getting above 80 with light on. Used 2 clip on oscillating fans to keep air always moving.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 7, 2014)

i think the box fan i have is a POS and ill be search ole faithful Cl for something a little bigger im like the goddam CL kingpin i swear


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm glad ghb said it, someone had to! 
Now the one liners will fall like rain.
They do look good, as a fan of Indica's any gdx is bound to be a winner.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2014)

Zlh, day 34


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Ive told some here but I thought I would share my bad news. Sunday my Dad had a stroke in his thalamus. He has lost some memory and the ability to create and retain memories. Plus some personality stuff took a bit of hit. The bright side is he did not lose any motor skills, vision etc... 

Mom called Sunday early evening saying dad had been saying he didn't feel himself since the morning and that I should come talk to him. Within minutes I knew he was way off and we took off to ER. They sent us home Monday morning after the ct and tests showed nothing. I had a STRONG hunch and made them order an MRI on Wed morning. a Few hours later they called saying get him back into the hospital. 

As of yesterday and today he does seem a little better. They say the symptoms will improve some but who knows how much. The most improvement we will see is over the next 3 months. 

I feel blessed that I got my job and moved back out here. I am doing ok most of the time. My wife and my pot are a huge help in dealing with this. I also appreciate the friends here and find alot of enjoyment in my hobby even if I have nominal time to invest... probably even less now...


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2014)

oh... and at least he is back at home. The real work starts now though.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that SG!! At least he's home where he's comfy and has a great support group!

Has he ever considered RSO or anything? Sorry if I'm crossing the line. Just hate seeing someone in pain. Sending prayers your way dude!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2014)

no pain and no cares... doesnt have a "worry" in the world right now. Cant remember them... RSO would be the last thing my parents would participate in. Thats the way it goes


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear the bad news SG. I hope for the best for him and your family.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> no pain and no cares... doesnt have a "worry" in the world right now. Cant remember them... RSO would be the last thing my parents would participate in. Thats the way it goes


You know my mom and dad were the same way and then my mom was diagnosed and they changed their minds real quick when they saw what it did for my wife and their good friend.

But unfortunately some just are stuck in their ways. Hope things keep improving for him!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 7, 2014)

This is what I came home today too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2014)

I do not miss snow. I like to look up at big bear and see snow up there. I hate shoveling it.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

Things are starting to get interesting...


Next week is going to be a busy week. Finishing out the veg room and running some new lines and moving a few and a few other odds n ends....

Guess I better toke up and enjoy the weekend 

Put your lighters up and join me! This one is in honor of the 6! 

Oh and candy grape og runt! She's been through hell and back and still alive so she's staying


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey fam would this be what a female preflower would look like


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking good 6,.
Got me a female shish99,very happy for some reason.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys. Ive told some here but I thought I would share my bad news. Sunday my Dad had a stroke in his thalamus. He has lost some memory and the ability to create and retain memories. Plus some personality stuff took a bit of hit. The bright side is he did not lose any motor skills, vision etc...
> 
> Mom called Sunday early evening saying dad had been saying he didn't feel himself since the morning and that I should come talk to him. Within minutes I knew he was way off and we took off to ER. They sent us home Monday morning after the ct and tests showed nothing. I had a STRONG hunch and made them order an MRI on Wed morning. a Few hours later they called saying get him back into the hospital.
> 
> ...


Sorry SG our best vibes going out to him.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 7, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys. Ive told some here but I thought I would share my bad news. Sunday my Dad had a stroke in his thalamus. He has lost some memory and the ability to create and retain memories. Plus some personality stuff took a bit of hit. The bright side is he did not lose any motor skills, vision etc...
> 
> Mom called Sunday early evening saying dad had been saying he didn't feel himself since the morning and that I should come talk to him. Within minutes I knew he was way off and we took off to ER. They sent us home Monday morning after the ct and tests showed nothing. I had a STRONG hunch and made them order an MRI on Wed morning. a Few hours later they called saying get him back into the hospital.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you were there for them, and sending positive vibes out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 7, 2014)

Sending my condolences someguy, that really sucks, I hope everything turns out OK and he regains his memories. Strokes are terrible, thank the Lord he didn't lose vision or movement. That's a blessing he didn't.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your dad SG. Good for you for being on them and making them do that MRI. Pretty good chance it could have been much worse if you hadn't. Hope he has a good and speedy recovery. Sorry to ask but what is RSO?

Hey BMan, I had to look hard but I do think that's some girly action you got going there. 


TENT'S UP!!! Just need to rewire my fixture and hang it and my filter and the flowering begins!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

RSO=Rick Simpson oil

Killed my moms cancer and has now been cancer free for a year!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh yeah! The Canadian guy from Nova Scotia. Now I understand. Thanks.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2014)

The weekend is here (est anyway) somebody please smoke a joint for an Oldman!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> The weekend is here (est anyway) somebody please smoke a joint for an Oldman!


 Yeah...me too!

How dry I am
How dry I am
Nobody knows
How dry I am.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2014)

Tea Party spelling lesson.


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Oh yeah! The Canadian guy from Nova Scotia. Now I understand. Thanks.



shame on you, call yourself a cannuck!. about the only decent thing to come out of canada lol


----------



## budolskie (Nov 8, 2014)

Anyway I can bho this freshly cut from the green house the day........


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

fresh cut made bho same as fresh made bubble hash will give a nice final product with more tepenes but less yield. should be dabbing by mid day knowing you


----------



## budolskie (Nov 8, 2014)

Probs will be, it's either that or go buy 6 bongs for 20 cos my bubblegum won't be dry till tomoz..... 

Il still end up with the 20 bag anyway but making the bho will make it last the day haha


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 8, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Anyway I can bho this freshly cut from the green house the day........
> 
> View attachment 3289315
> View attachment 3289316


Looks good brotha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 8, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Probs will be, it's either that or go buy 6 bongs for 20 cos my bubblegum won't be dry till tomoz.....
> 
> Il still end up with the 20 bag anyway but making the bho will make it last the day haha


And for somebody that likes his bho like you do, you really need to try it fresh frozen at least once, if not for nothing more then to taste the difference. It will still have the aroma and taste of the flower. Just make sure your material is real frozen before you go to break it up. Oh, the end product tends to be lighter from less deterioration of the thc.imo


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2014)

My neighbor and I have a flowering Sour Cherry that is turning reddish purple. It looks very pretty and the plant is a good candidate for SOG so I plan to try and reveg it for clones. I have yet to successfully reveg a plant on my own so we'll see how it goes. I'll see about getting some pics of the plant today to post.


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

patience is the key dez! leave it in the corner and forget about it, i have found that to be the best method. whatever you do don't water much as it will not drink, the roots will just rot.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> shame on you, call yourself a cannuck!. about the only decent thing to come out of canada lol


Oh I know who Rick Simpson is, I just didn't know what RSO was. Wait. What!? Ooooh, dems figntin words! Hope you don't live in a white house.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2014)

GHB just started the War of 2014!!
Don't let them Canusians near your capitol building when they're carrying matches!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2014)

As much as I'd like credit to go to us on that one, and make us sound all tough, that was those pesky Brits that did that. I'm just talking trash.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2014)

You out playing with the kids today Doc?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2014)

duchieman said:


> As much as I'd like credit to go to us on that one, and make us sound all tough, that was those pesky Brits that did that. I'm just talking trash.


Yeah, and even then it was a lot of Hessians.
Alright, Canada is off the hook for that one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

[QUOTE"duchieman, post: 11037357, member: 264803"]You out playing with the kids today Doc?[/QUOTE]
Yea playing with my little girl


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2014)

It's on & gone, like a hemi at redline:

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/first-look-david-spades-wig-from-joe-dirt-ii-101933941982.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2014)

My keeper honeybee #2


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

Chopped the Jilly Bean and started collecting seeds. It smells amazing - mango-creamsicle-cheese danish!







Bobbitchin and SomeGuy stopped by last weekend and smoked me out with some Fireballs, AK-47, and Blue Dream. Bob dropped off some clones from the LA Con I gave him in June.

LA Con:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2014)

The Sour Cherry at my buddy's place.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice dez!! Bet she's gonna get pretty late flower!

Have any of you guys heard of the strain harlequin? Comes from harborside.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nice dez!! Bet she's gonna get pretty late flower!
> 
> Have any of you guys heard of the strain harlequin? Comes from harborside.


High CBD strain


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> High CBD strain


Yea that's what I hear.

This Maui is crossed with a clone of her..

Maui Waui x harlequin 

 

I'm super excited to flower these. Think I'm gonna end up with 2 females out of 3 but might get lucky and have 3 out of 3.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2014)

Hola 6. Looking forward to seeing my 600 bru, Jig in a couple of weeks in the lowlands. 
Peace DST


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 8, 2014)

How will I know if my plants Hermied during flowering. Does this look like it might be a sign of it.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> How will I know if my plants Hermied during flowering. Does this look like it might be a sign of it.
> View attachment 3289711
> View attachment 3289712


I don't see any nanners.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

The pistils will start to recede and die off just like they do at the end NYC but they will do it well before it's time to be happening. It's really hard to miss.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The pistils will start to recede and die off just like they do at the end NYC but they will do it well before it's time to be happening. It's really hard to miss.


Hey bro, check your email.


----------



## keysareme (Nov 8, 2014)

I just got a 600w set and can install it in this evening.

I've always had this edgy anxious feeling about running a hps or sodium light. Something about the heat of the bulb and the overall safety. (Comparative to what I have been doing, cfl/led)

But I now do have a 600w set and can put it up in about two hours.

I do not run an active intake, so would I secure the outtake to the hood and hope that keeps it cool enough, while making for a passive intake of cold outside air?

Let me know, thanks.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2014)

keysareme said:


> do not run an active intake, so would I secure the outtake to the hood and hope that keeps it cool enough, while making for a passive intake of cold outside air?
> 
> Let me know, thanks.


Yep. Make the passive intake opening at the bottom of the tent to gather cool air. If it's not cool enough, you might need a bigger fan.

Welcome to the club...

And I am excited to visit the land below the sea as well D. Can't wait in fact.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey giggles do you think my new duct work will work to keep my temps lower ? Or should I give up on running a 1k in a 2x4x7


Okay if your temps stay high then do the gas light method. for veg its 12 on/5.5 off/2 on/5.5 off and for flower its 6.5 on/ .5 off/ 4 on/ 13 off. That will allow them to have breaks from the intense heat and they will love it in 90 plus temps. yes 90F plus. just remember to balance your RH and dont let them dry out ever in those hot temps. Hope this helps you.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Zlh, day 34
> 
> View attachment 3288932 View attachment 3288933 View attachment 3288934


Very nice. looking great. Well done.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys. Ive told some here but I thought I would share my bad news. Sunday my Dad had a stroke in his thalamus. He has lost some memory and the ability to create and retain memories. Plus some personality stuff took a bit of hit. The bright side is he did not lose any motor skills, vision etc...
> 
> Mom called Sunday early evening saying dad had been saying he didn't feel himself since the morning and that I should come talk to him. Within minutes I knew he was way off and we took off to ER. They sent us home Monday morning after the ct and tests showed nothing. I had a STRONG hunch and made them order an MRI on Wed morning. a Few hours later they called saying get him back into the hospital.
> 
> ...


Prayers for you/family and your dad. That sucks bro. I work with my dad and I make myself each day think of loosing him so hopefully it wont cripple me when i do. Stay strong and talk it out dont hold that inside it will eat you up. spill it into a pm to me if you have to vent and just need to get it out.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2014)

Went on a cool road trip today. Started at mormon rocks, then saw a place called Bottle Tree Ranch, then continued onto the railcar McDonalds. The whole thing was about 6 rail cars put together. Pretty cool.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My keeper honeybee #2
> View attachment 3289600


I see a been hiding in there? looks like you got one maybe. But she looks great and i cant wait to be smoking her. Bro thanks again and cant wait to see cindy and ghost blow up in your garden.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea that's what I hear.
> 
> This Maui is crossed with a clone of her..
> 
> ...


now that is gonna be interesting. you ha ve to keep some clones going for sure. Great choice.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> How will I know if my plants Hermied during flowering. Does this look like it might be a sign of it.
> View attachment 3289711
> View attachment 3289712


She is all female bro go buy allot of big bra's she gonna have allot to support.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 8, 2014)

Okay here are some buds under my 600hps/400cmh. these are now measuring 23 inches in the pic. there are well over 100 of these. this pic was last week before they leaned way over. heavy dense buds.





here is my 648 watt fluorescent and a pic of 1 of the buds under it.





now the top ones are about 10 days from done and the fluorescent is about 17 days or more they are not finishing as fast as the hps and they are 1/2 the size right now but they also are in 3 gal pots and hps is in 8.5 actual(10 gal) pots. Hps was 6'8" tall and the fluorescent ladies are 30" to 40" tall. big difference for sure.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys. Ive told some here but I thought I would share my bad news. Sunday my Dad had a stroke in his thalamus.


I am very sorry that your Pop is going thru a rough patch Bro.

I hope that he regains what he lost. 

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2014)

That's pretty wild comparison DC, those hps buds are huge! The floros look good though for floros . Very nice!
I have been trying to find the cause of my smelly ebb and grow res for a few days. It STUNK. So I investigated. Everything looked fine going from buck to bucket until I got to the last one. It was full of water (probably since I first started it up). It wasn't draining at all and the last plant had been sitting in stagnant water for days. So I took the hardware apart and accidentally broke the fitting. Look what I found (cause of the stink). But look at the plant roots. Simply amazing and somehow I got lucky. It smelled like poop, seriously. The elbow fitting had a screen that couldn't be removed and hence I couldn't clean it properly from last harvest. I have been sent a miracle from the ganja God's because no plants in the system were affected. Hallelujah. Hydro growers, always have a sterile or heavy benny res because that's the only thing that saved my ass from all 6 plants dieing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice trip jig! We just took some 600 advice and went to lassen national park, it was GREAT! felt good to get away for a while.  here's a couple pics of the mountain . I think it was hippy312 that recommended it, so I we and my gf thank you, we had a blast!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2014)

That looks awesome AP. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hell yea AP!! Love the shots! Looks beautiful!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks guys  we loved it, we haven't been away from work and the house in so long and that place hit the spot. It's only a couple hours away so I think we are going to make it our quick getaway spot. There's so much more to explore


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

If it was me and my wife alpha I'd roll some J's and take the camera and have a blast!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 8, 2014)

Better believe it giggles, we brought some og but we only had our phones for pics, but it was so relaxing out there. There was a picnic table able 3/4 up the mountain of a ledge and we had lunch there and puffed on a doobie, we didn't see anyone else the whole time we were there, it was so cool, it felt like the whole mountain was ours, we even made a friend blue Jay! It was following us everywhereeee lol


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Better believe it giggles, we brought some og but we only had our phones for pics, but it was so relaxing out there. There was a picnic table able 3/4 up the mountain of a ledge and we had lunch there and puffed on a doobie, we didn't see anyone else the whole time we were there, it was so cool, it felt like the whole mountain was ours, we even made a friend blue Jay! It was following us everywhereeee lol


Take every moment you can and enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I see a been hiding in there? looks like you got one maybe. But she looks great and i cant wait to be smoking her. Bro thanks again and cant wait to see cindy and ghost blow up in your garden.


Yea it was seeded with a honeybee male for some f3 beans


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay here are some buds under my 600hps/400cmh. these are now measuring 23 inches in the pic. there are well over 100 of these. this pic was last week before they leaned way over. heavy dense buds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah brother looks amazing


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 9, 2014)

should I be worried now about It going Hermie on me ?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 9, 2014)

I


Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3289964 should I be worried now about It going Hermie on me ?


Is That a little sack on it there it.kinda looks like a ball sack there


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's pretty wild comparison DC, those hps buds are huge! The floros look good though for floros . Very nice!
> I have been trying to find the cause of my smelly ebb and grow res for a few days. It STUNK. So I investigated. Everything looked fine going from buck to bucket until I got to the last one. It was full of water (probably since I first started it up). It wasn't draining at all and the last plant had been sitting in stagnant water for days. So I took the hardware apart and accidentally broke the fitting. Look what I found (cause of the stink). But look at the plant roots. Simply amazing and somehow I got lucky. It smelled like poop, seriously. The elbow fitting had a screen that couldn't be removed and hence I couldn't clean it properly from last harvest. I have been sent a miracle from the ganja God's because no plants in the system were affected. Hallelujah. Hydro growers, always have a sterile or heavy benny res because that's the only thing that saved my ass from all 6 plants dieing.


yeah great catch. i looked at making a system and liked the mesh bags that can pull over them also to be a pre filter. keeps that from happening. If i had same size plants/pots i think the fluorescent would be real close to the size of hps. I will know next flower run as every plant will be close to same size/pot. SO i can get a better comparision.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 9, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> I
> 
> Is That a little sack on it there it.kinda looks like a ball sack there


That's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Better believe it giggles, we brought some og but we only had our phones for pics, but it was so relaxing out there. There was a picnic table able 3/4 up the mountain of a ledge and we had lunch there and puffed on a doobie, we didn't see anyone else the whole time we were there, it was so cool, it felt like the whole mountain was ours, we even made a friend blue Jay! It was following us everywhereeee lol


Next time bring some bird seed. I bet he is used to being fed seeds ect. That is 1 amazing looking place. I so need a get away for a day.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

NYC those are just some real big lady parts. Some girls just have bigger parts 

I think you over think this way to much. Just sit back, relax, let the good times roll!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 9, 2014)

Smoking some shit lately got me paranoid bro


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3289964 should I be worried now about It going Hermie on me ?


i dont see a hermie i see a twisted leaf around pistils. okay look for little yellow bananas. you will know if you get them. and relax bro i dont think you gonna get hermie. it would already have bananas most likely.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Smoking some shit lately got me paranoid bro


I understand you want a perfect plant but i have learned to back off. less is more sometimes. Now talking in the room is good and moving them under the light is cool but you will know if you get bananas. even then you leave them if its the only plant till you have to remove the hermie part. It takes big time stress to hermie them. I do notice that my smoke takes on my personality of how i am with them. so you gonna have some paraniod weed bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2014)

How many seeds does a plant yield, if that's what you are going for? Specifically big outdoor plants? 1,000? 5,000?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Smoking some shit lately got me paranoid bro


Haha I feel.You bro I worry a lot to about my girls I'm always thinking something.is not going right and all that lol I need to relax to


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2014)

good Sunday morning 

Fireballs & LaCon


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2014)

Also had a Fairy drop yesterday !!  thank you............

 
I gonna have a reeal hard time deciding what to go with next couple of rounds...
not a bad problem at all......


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Also had a Fairy drop yesterday !!  thank you............
> 
> View attachment 3289997
> I gonna have a reeal hard time deciding what to go with next couple of rounds...
> not a bad problem at all......


Dude I have that problem everyday lol


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Also had a Fairy drop yesterday !!  thank you............
> 
> View attachment 3289997
> I gonna have a reeal hard time deciding what to go with next couple of rounds...
> not a bad problem at all......


I had same fairy visit me. That fairy rocks...


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

I hope you all are having a great morning.
I rearranged my veg closet and i have room for 8 more 1 gal plants in there after the clones root now i can fit 6. So that rocks so i can make a clone of each of these next week of Pineapple Express/ King Tut / Blue moonshine / Honeybee #2 / Chem Dawg x Blue Dream. Get this party started for next round and a good veg so i can have big plants. that then leaves my open to clone more and sex 18 plants i got that need sexed then breeding begins. THis is my full time job in winter.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

@BobBitchen those ladies look great.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2014)

tnx DC
stoked with these FB pheno's


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 9, 2014)

Good Morning 600,

I have not posted in here in a while. I have revamped my grow room and I am running 2 600w HPS and 2 400w MH for side lighting. This is a couple of shots of the progress. I have Tangerine Dream, Blackberry, Green Love Potion and Afghan Kush at about 48 days into flower. The second round is another Tangerine Dream, NY Purple Diesel and Ripper Grape Gum and Sensi Star.
     

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 9, 2014)

@HydroGp, here's the auto in the solo cup.

Then there's a tray with Ice Bomb, strawbannan cream, and gohstrider2.0.

The last set of babies are the cheese surprise, SC cross. They just got topped and feed for the first time yesterday. That is my next run with 2 dog clones and 1 bp clone.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

Harlequin x Maui
#medicine 

2 diff phenos....


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Good Morning 600,
> 
> I have not posted in here in a while. I have revamped my grow room and I am running 2 600w HPS and 2 400w MH for side lighting. This is a couple of shots of the progress. I have Tangerine Dream, Blackberry, Green Love Potion and Afghan Kush at about 48 days into flower. The second round is another Tangerine Dream, NY Purple Diesel and Ripper Grape Gum and Sensi Star.
> View attachment 3290013 View attachment 3290015 View attachment 3290016 View attachment 3290017 View attachment 3290018 View attachment 3290012
> ...


Looking great. that is allot of light power bro. well done.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Harlequin x Maui
> #medicine
> 
> 2 diff phenos....
> ...


Now i would love to have that strain. Who do i need to kill???


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Now i would love to have that strain. Who do i need to kill???


Maybe someday it will be available


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah i see Harlequin is now availible in seed form from a few seed companies. Will be on my Xmas list for sure. Then i can have fun with her.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah i see Harlequin is now availible in seed form from a few seed companies. Will be on my Xmas list for sure. Then i can have fun with her.


Yea but this harlequin that these were bred with was the clone from harborside


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking great everyone! I went fishing in the basin last night and only came home with 2 white bass not a single catfish well lots of trimming today


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2014)

"cheese surprise, SC cross" Is that Sour Cherry X Cheese Surprise?

"Cherry Cheesecake", I should think. :0)

Sounds wonderful.

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yeah great catch. i looked at making a system and liked the mesh bags that can pull over them also to be a pre filter. keeps that from happening. If i had same size plants/pots i think the fluorescent would be real close to the size of hps. I will know next flower run as every plant will be close to same size/pot. SO i can get a better comparision.


Those mesh bags sound great! Are they like the mesh bags that go over the pumps? Where can I get some of those? My ebb pots are 2 gallon and that would be the best idea to avoid that problem again.
Can't wait to see the next round and how the floros add up to the hps! I love floros, i always get way tighter nodes using floros than any other bulb.

Edit: But i've never flowered with them yet, but i always wanted to fill a tent with them and put side lightening with them also, but I just haven't done it yet, someday I'd like to though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2014)

(sorry to interrupt)

I guess my 2014 Outdoor Grow isn't quite finished yet:
(both are Berry bubble)





And...

Hey, Lois, LOOK! 
I'm sheathed in polymers! 
You can't control DICK! 
I'm a PLASTIC kitty now!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2014)

Bobbitchen, jimmer, giggles and smallvoice, very nice!
My purple paralysis recovered from the cloning, this plant has me so intrigued, can't wait to flower it. It's so bushy and the node spacing is phenomenal in veg, especially for the 64w of light she's under. Did some lst to all the plants in the tent, had some nute trouble the first couple days, purple stems, light color leaves. Had the nute soup at 1.0 ec which I thought would be plenty, but they are new nutes I've never used so I figured I'd up the ec to 1.2 and voila, full recovery. Guess the ec is so high for veg because these nutes contain EVERYTHING in one powder, so it makes sense I'd have to use a higher ec. Turns out all 4 strains responded the same so I ordered a ebb n grow expansion kit and will be putting all the plants in the system and use one res. Should save me a ton of hassle mixing nutes for a bunch of separate buckets. Last time I ran two strains in one res it didn't come out to its full potential but since it's a one part powder I should be able to find a nute range this round to keep them all happy. They are all 65-70 day flower times


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2014)

Javadog said:


> "cheese surprise, SC cross" Is that Sour Cherry X Cheese Surprise?
> 
> "Cherry Cheesecake", I should think. :0)
> 
> ...


Now that does sounds good Java


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great everyone! I went fishing in the basin last night and only came home with 2 white bass not a single catfish well lots of trimming today


We did a big ass fish fry here today....cat fish nugget alround


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 9, 2014)

Need advice so for my flowering I was wondering would I really yeild that much more by switching to a 1000 watt hps than a 600


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Need advice so for my flowering I was wondering would I really yeild that much more by switching to a 1000 watt hps than a 600


you'd probably get the same if you have the same amount of plants, but with a 1000w you can add more plants which would yield more.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2014)

A 1000 will cover a larger area than a 600, but it won't necessarily increase production....stay with the 6


cof


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 9, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> A 1000 will cover a larger area than a 600, but it won't necessarily increase production....stay with the 6
> 
> 
> cof


10 4 bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2014)

And as I clean out the garage, I'm thinking of doing a re-veg on both Berry Bubble females in the previous pics.
Set them up under low-watt flouros until they re-grow, and then take some clones, when able to later, and get ready for next Spring's 2015 Outdoor Grow.
AND use the male pollen from the 3 male Berry Bubbles to do a proper seed run.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> We did a big ass fish fry here today....cat fish nugget alround


I have the oil getting hot right now
Trimmed what i have cut so far and will chop most of the room tonight i think. I really need to get some plants out of veg and under the 600 SOON!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 9, 2014)

All this talk of fishing and fish frying makes me want some crawfish and gumbo @Dr.D81 I know you can relate bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

My landlord is in the crawfish business and i can't wait


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 9, 2014)

I wish I could get some legit crawfish out here but that ain't happening. Next time I go see my folks in baton rouge I'm gonna pig out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I wish I could get some legit crawfish out here but that ain't happening. Next time I go see my folks in baton rouge I'm gonna pig out.


 You can check these fine folks out:

http://www.lacrawfish.com/FedEx-Delivery--C78.aspx


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I wish I could get some legit crawfish out here but that ain't happening. Next time I go see my folks in baton rouge I'm gonna pig out.


Yea there are a ton of guys that ship them you can get them cooked that way too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Cant decide if i want to chop


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Og13 x gdp


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2014)

Tasty x 2.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

Some of the autos starting to put on some serious frost!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2014)

As soon as I find a place with live craw dad I'm ordering some....sounds so good right now.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

Me and my friend used to go down to our local creek every time it rained and catch the shit out of craw dad's!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 9, 2014)

Lookin good Dr d! I haven't had craw fish ever :/ am I missing out? I hate clams but I love shrimp and lobster. I love salmon and cat fish too, well most fish except flounder is nasty lol.

Found this pine cone today , it's huge!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks it looks like i am going to come out pretty good on this one
Crawfish are the shit! Mo hotter mo better


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't forget:

Mo beer mo crawdads!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

Exstrema


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)

It's beginning to look like a white xmas here


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2014)

I am so fucking angry and disgusted I had to come here and vent. Hope you don't mind. 

I just got off of Twitter after having it out with this racist piece of shit. I used to live in Alberta and had to leave there. One of the reasons was because I kept running into vile garbage like this, way too many times. Have a look at what a Canadian Redneck looks like and if you have twitter, please stop in and say hi to him for me (@AftertheXhale)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2014)

Made many trips through Peace River area. 

I wouldn't cross the street to piss on him if he was being used as a fuse for a bundle of dynamite strapped to crippled orphans.


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

some people just crave attention, by paying them any mind you are letting them win to a certain degree.

you can't talk logic to to somebody who has no concept of reasoning, leaving them alone to rattle around inside their empty head is punishment enough.

and finally fuck social media, reminding us daily about who we have to share the planet with.............


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2014)

Just think about all the pleasure this shitforbrains is missing by running around
hating people he's never met and doesn't know a thing about.
This is a prime example of why I won't become involved with social media


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

some 600w induced enlightenment




i love all my plants the same regardless of where they come from or how they look.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

Javadog said:


> "cheese surprise, SC cross" Is that Sour Cherry X Cheese Surprise?
> 
> "Cherry Cheesecake", I should think. :0)
> 
> ...


The SC cross was labeled with 1 plant having 4 crosses in it and the other having 3 crosses in it. They are all bomb strains but figured it was easier to just say cross, then to look it up again. Cheery cheesecake does sound good though.hmm..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

I just went to water my seedlings and there was only 3 left. My dang cat was in there and ate them. Now I have 1 sbc and 2 ghostriders 2.0 left. Sorry hydro, he even got the auto. Thankfully the older babies in the shed are all right. I guess I be popping some more when I get home. Bad Monday, bad kitty, but he's still my buddy. I would have been really mad if I didn't have more of the beans to germ.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

Harlequin x Maui starting that frost early....


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Harlequin x Maui starting that frost early....
> 
> View attachment 3290733


harlequin is high cbd strain and the maui should be near pure sativa so this cross could literally be the golden hybrid of all hybrids. should be interesting to see, hope it's a girl!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah i see Harlequin is now availible in seed form from a few seed companies. Will be on my Xmas lsit for sure. Then i can have fun with her. 


giggles26 said:


> Yea but this harlequin that these were bred with was the clone from harborside


Yes that is one i want for sure, but till i can get it I will have to settle for second best.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Those mesh bags sound great! Are they like the mesh bags that go over the pumps? Where can I get some of those? My ebb pots are 2 gallon and that would be the best idea to avoid that problem again.
> Can't wait to see the next round and how the floros add up to the hps! I love floros, i always get way tighter nodes using floros than any other bulb.
> 
> Edit: But i've never flowered with them yet, but i always wanted to fill a tent with them and put side lightening with them also, but I just haven't done it yet, someday I'd like to though


yes its the same ones for the pumps. every hydro store/site should have them. or if you are handy you can make them. I would just buy them myself. Using fluorescent in flower you want ATI bulbs like coral plus/Actinic and true lumen blue mixed with some 4100k/2700k. would give you safe uvb and the frost will be insane if you have a high sulfur diet with them also.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 10, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> 10 4 bro


 If you need more par use side lighting like some fluorescent lights or soemthing. I have a 600 hps 400 cmh overlap and the middle plants love it.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Og13 x gdp
> View attachment 3290478


Looks great well done.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> harlequin is high cbd strain and the maui should be near pure sativa so this cross could literally be the golden hybrid of all hybrids. should be interesting to see, hope it's a girl!


Pretty sure I got 2 out of 3 females out of the bunch but this one is the best of them. Perfect node spacing,loves her food, frost early on and very vigorous. 

I mean all 3 phenos look awesome but I don't think I'll get 3 for 3, although I wouldn't be against it though


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

So got the tripod out and took a few shots of the one harlequin I'm rooting for and I'm pretty sure its female. Teardrops showing up in a few places. Should know in a few days. 

BB looking for a good medical strain lol. I'm hoping for the golden goose on one of these bad girls.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2014)

Man alive!
Props goes out to whodat for the Berry Bubble!
Dispensary joints can be finished off in one go like a cigarette to get the desired effects.
$5, all bud, "top shelf" (pffft) joints.
It's takes 2 or 3 goes to finish a jayski of the Berry Bubble.
Which is nice....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2014)

I will also add that I put a crutch/roach/tip in all my jays, so that's sacrificing up to 20% of the volume of the rolled joint, where as the dispensary joints are American-style and have tapered ends, with no tip/crutch/roach.
So double props to whodat!


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 10, 2014)

Is Berry bubble the same as bubbleberry ?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm not sure @InstantBeef .
The lineage of Berry Bubble is: (**corrected for accuracy*) Blueberry Haze (?P) x Bubble 'n Squeak.
Beyond that you'd have to ask @whodatnation about it or someone who's got a better memory than I.
(I smoke a lot of weed)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm not sure @InstantBeef .
> The lineage of Berry Bubble is Spacebomb x Bubble 'n Squeak.
> Beyond that you'd have to ask @whodatnation about it or someone who's got a better memory than I.
> (I smoke a lot of weed)


I think the berry bubble is blueberry haze (?P) x bubble and squeak doobie


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 10, 2014)

Ahh ok , bubbleberry is blueberry x bubblegum one of my favourites . Stinky and real uplifting high .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

The one doobie is growing came from a 600 member


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2014)

Duchie, that guy is just a p.o.s. don't waste your energy on someone like that, I can guarantee someone will take care of him if he goes off running his mouth to the wrong person, karma is real.

Jimmer, that sucks about the cat getting the munchies on your plants, i used to have a cat that would get into the grow room some how and lay right on top of plants and completely crush them. He loved the heat from the hps light lol.

Bubble gum was one of the first strains i smoked in the 90s. That stuff was veryyyyy tasty


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Honeybee #2 f3


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think the berry bubble is blueberry haze (?P) x bubble and squeak doobie


I always get those two cornfused when I try to remember.
I typed it out as ?P at first, then changed it to Spacebomb.
Thanks for the correction!
Now I can get back to some guilt-free toking.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

i got a few questions guy so you know im currently growing but i was really thinking for this next round with my 2x4x7 i could take the canvas off my tent and just use the frame to support my lights and fans would i be able to grow more plants this way as im sure my room wouldnt get as hot as my tent does or am i wrong?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I always get those two cornfused when I try to remember.
> I typed it out as ?P at first, then changed it to Spacebomb.
> Thanks for the correction!
> Now I can get back to some guilt-free toking.


Yea i am looking forward to running it next year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i got a few questions guy so you know im currently growing but i was really thinking for this next round with my 2x4x7 i could take the canvas off my tent and just use the frame to support my lights and fans would i be able to grow more plants this way as im sure my room wouldnt get as hot as my tent does or am i wrong?


That would be fine you just have to make the room dark and light leak free.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

pretty much got that part covered since its a basement and i have the faux window blocked up pretty nice plus i only run my lights during the day.


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't get very good photos when the lights on , but here's my grapefruit diesel 4 weeks from flipping . Would usually veg longer but I need to have some nice nugs before Christmas so sped this run up a little( one one week from rooted clone) They are loving having all new equipment though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2014)

I need to get out today and bring the Berry Bubbles in to start revegging.
We're expecting a huge cold mass coming down from Alaska by the end of the week which might be bringing freezing rain and possibly snow.
Don't want to lose them after all they've been through!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

looking good instantbeef how do you get so many tops. To all my 6hunnid members im gonna need all the advice i can get on topping training my girls to have 45456514554 tops i plan on using some trellis too. Should i build or buy though?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i got a few questions guy so you know im currently growing but i was really thinking for this next round with my 2x4x7 i could take the canvas off my tent and just use the frame to support my lights and fans would i be able to grow more plants this way as im sure my room wouldnt get as hot as my tent does or am i wrong?


The only thing you'll lose is a small percentage of light reflecting to the backs of the plants, so expect them to grow more towards the light than before, and expect some branches to never grow big enough to properly reach the light.
Just trim those off early so they don't waste the plant's energy. Or use them as clones. Or leave them on and use them as the start of re-vegging after harvesting the mature branches.
But an open room is way easier to keep cool when running a 600.
Just be sure to wear your sunglasses when around it in the basement.


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> looking good instantbeef how do you get so many tops. To all my 6hunnid members im gonna need all the advice i can get on topping training my girls to have 45456514554 tops i plan on using some trellis too. Should i build or buy though?


Just basic topping , did them once before the switch and quite substantial lolly popping and had 9 fairly small girls in there I brought my screen only cost pennies .


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just be sure to wear your sunglasses when around it in the basement.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

hey bob i was thinking of running a 1k above the plants and a 600 vertical right underneath the light or would that just be wasting space? maybe start them under the 1k and once i flower turn the 600 on for lower bud sites ?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright guys have a question for those who don't know the breakdown I.have 5 bc.going right now there at almost 7 weeks.veg if I'm looking.for yield would.it.make sense to.clone them and.have maybe 12 plants altogether or just grow these 5 out more.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2014)

post a pic of the size they are Bman, it all depends really, 7 week veg seems good to get a nice harvest (depending on their size). 12 small clones vegged for 3 weeks would yield about the same as 5 plants vegged from seed for 7 weeks. imo


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> post a pic of the size they are Bman, it all depends really, 7 week veg seems good to get a nice harvest (depending on their size). 12 small clones vegged for 3 weeks would yield about the same as 5 plants vegged from seed for 7 weeks. imo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2014)

that videos trippy jimmer lol

Speaking of sunglasses in the grow room, i can't remember if i asked this, but has anyone got a pair or ever used a pair of method 7 grow room glasses? I'm thinking about putting a pair on my xmas list. They're kinda expensive so I don't know if the cheap ones compare or if the expensive price tag is worth it?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Alright guys have a question for those who don't know the breakdown I.have 5 bc.going right now there at almost 7 weeks.veg if I'm looking.for yield would.it.make sense to.clone them and.have maybe 12 plants altogether or just grow these 5 out more.


I would take clones, then flower while they are rooting. It might take a bit, and you wouldn't want your other plants to get out of control while waiting for them to recover and start growing again. you can always throw them in once they root wherever they fit. IMO


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2014)

They're only necessary if you have high power LED's or tons of HID but a good
UV blocking pair of sunglasses will do.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I would take clones, then flower while they are rooting. It might take a bit, and you wouldn't want your other plants to get out of control while waiting for them to recover and start growing again. you can always throw them in once they root wherever they fit. IMO


Sorry man this is my first grow so maybe I don't understand cuz I.dont.have two.rooms.so your saying.clone.and put the clones under the 12/12 so I.can flower those 5?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Sorry man this is my first grow so maybe I don't understand cuz I.dont.have two.rooms.so your saying.clone.and put the clones under the 12/12 so I.can flower those 5?


Maybe throw the clones in the closet with 1 small cfl bulb or even in a window. My point was it might take 2-3 weeks before the clones are ready and your plants at 7 weeks will be almost another month old and bigger. Then they will stretch even more and possibly take up what space you want to put the clones inn. I understand the limitations and you can only work with what you have. I have a friend who uses a cardboard box next to his tent for this exact reason. With the cfl, you really don't have any heat to worry about.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Maybe throw the clones in the closet with 1 small cfl bulb or even in a window. My point was it might take 2-3 weeks before the clones are ready and your plants at 7 weeks will be almost another month old and bigger. Then they will stretch even more and possibly take up what space you want to put the clones inn. I understand the limitations and you can only work with what you have. I have a friend who uses a cardboard box next to his tent for this exact reason. With the cfl, you really don't have any heat to worry about.


I Got you man I do have a 125 watt cfl just your opinion what you think.I.can.get just from those 5 if.I let them go another. Week or.two yet


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> I Got you man I do have a 125 watt cfl just your opinion what you think.I.can.get just from those 5 if.I let them go another. Week or.two yet


My self, I'd take clones then put into flower in a week after the plant recovers. Then use the cfl in a closet or somewhere till they root and start to grow again. Then I would stuff them where they can fit into the flower area. When you harvest the first 5 plants, it will give the clones more light to fatten up. If done right you can get 2 harvest in 3 months with limited space.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 10, 2014)

That big of a CFL will be way overkill for rooting some clones.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That big of a CFL will be way overkill for rooting some clones.


Oh ok well then I might just flower these five out so I can make a little money to improve my.room and buy more equipment


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That big of a CFL will be way overkill for rooting some clones.


he can certainly put the light further away it wouldn't hurt too bad.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Oh ok well then I might just flower these five out so I can make a little money to improve my.room and buy more equipment



keep what you got bro till you get the basics down then upgrade to something bigger dont be like me and buy more sht before you can really use it properly or effectively. ive got a 250 400 600 and 1k ballast and dont even get a GPW im a failure at this growing thing lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^very wise statement. That is why I won't buy more lights.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> keep what you got bro till you get the basics down then upgrade to something bigger dont be like me and buy more sht before you can really use it properly or effectively. ive got a 250 400 600 and 1k ballast and dont even get a GPW im a failure at this growing thing lol


Na brother can't think like that just takes practice I'm sure these guys didn't get good over night I would use the 600 ballast if.your using a 600 watt light though but what do you usually average


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

my last grow off one cheese plant i pulled 192g's dry or was it 92 either way i wasnt happy and i want more this go around so im going with more plants. one more to be accurate


Hell Bman you wanna buy some ballast i got what you need bro.....


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> my last grow off one cheese plant i pulled 192g's dry or was it 92 either way i wasnt happy and i want more this go around so im going with more plants. one more to be accurate
> 
> 
> Hell Bman you wanna buy some ballast i got what you need bro.....


Bro 92gs off one plant is good man but I might hold you to that ballast offee


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

i got them plus i gotta get my girl a watch for xmas so the sooner the better i reckon


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i got them plus i gotta get my girl a watch for xmas so the sooner the better i reckon


Haha what you trying get Michael kors my girl.just got one


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Is this spam lol


----------



## Dloomis514 (Nov 10, 2014)

Perhaps we should have the FDA call hehe


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey guys. Thanks for your replies and forgive me for ranting. The world hasn't been very nice to my family and I lately and I had a really important, and long awaited doctors appointment today, so I was up late and ran into this schmuck and well, he fucking pissed me off! I just can't tolerate that shit anymore and well everything came together like a mix of volatile chemicals. I have immediate family and friends of mixed race marriages (I even hate saying that), and they have beautiful children that still have to grow up in this. Just really sad. Anyway, I took my frustration and put it into creating something instead. I'll post it up here and there and maybe people will share it, or not, don't matter. Got my frustration out. 

I'll be back later for some shop talk with you guys.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 10, 2014)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. Thanks for your replies and forgive me for ranting. The world hasn't been very nice to my family and I lately and I had a really important, and long awaited doctors appointment today, so I was up late and ran into this schmuck and well, he fucking pissed me off! I just can't tolerate that shit anymore and well everything came together like a mix of volatile chemicals. I have immediate family and friends of mixed race marriages (I even hate saying that), and they have beautiful children that still have to grow up in this. Just really sad. Anyway, I took my frustration and put it into creating something instead. I'll post it up here and there and maybe people will share it, or not, don't matter. Got my frustration out.
> 
> I'll be back later for some shop talk with you guys.
> 
> ...


That's just ignorant the way ppl talk


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

Time for some pron. 1    st up is SC


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

Now a Cantaloupe kush from a friend, then whole garden shots.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 10, 2014)

Some Dog...


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow figgy that dog got me wet between my no no's I'm gonna germ two fem dog beans tonight because of that huge cola


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

The DOG....


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

OK I'm gonna start them tomorrow dog it will be I guess I'll put my SK*BP in dwc tomorrow to make room for the dog. Will it affect the little plants putting them right into 12/12 or should I just set up my 250 and let them rock in a bathroom ?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 10, 2014)

Better yet I'll use the pos led to keep em going for now


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cherry puff, puff puff the magic dragon...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

Did some one say Dog! 

I'm playing with my girls!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Did some one say Dog!View attachment 3291117View attachment 3291118 View attachment 3291119
> 
> I'm playing with my girls!


Looks great, how many weeks since flip?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Looks great, how many weeks since flip?


About 4 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm afraid I'm going to have 2 huge dogs come flip...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have 2 huge dogs come flip...


A couple of ST. Bernards.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2014)

Cherry puff looks nice Giggles, and who let the dogs out? Who who who!!! Lol

Here's the purple paralysis tied down and topped again today, she's likes it rough. 5 days veg and she's going wild


----------



## Figgy (Nov 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have 2 huge dogs come flip...


2 of mine are right under 5'. The other is 5'2". Tall lanky bitches.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2014)

If the dog is anything like other ogs, they love scrogs, the yield almost doubles when scrogged


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Honeybee #2 is almost gone


----------



## Figgy (Nov 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> If the dog is anything like other ogs, they love scrogs, the yield almost doubles when scrogged


That's my plan next time I run these.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

Figgy said:


> 2 of mine are right under 5'. The other is 5'2". Tall lanky bitches.


How tall at flip?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2014)

Anybody who didn't know would think this is an AKC forum. (lol)
My testers and solutions came today!!! my first dwc is just moments away.
This "old dog" can learn new tricks.
Been busy all day getting the room cleaned, new run going well (get my son off my back)
Then we start the last fairy drop!
Thank you seed fairy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Anybody who didn't know would think this is an AKC forum. (lol)
> My testers and solutions came today!!! my first dwc is just moments away.
> This "old dog" can learn new tricks.
> Been busy all day getting the room cleaned, new run going well (get my son off my back)
> ...


It looks like the honeybee #2 and blue moonshine have the start of boy parts on them so fem should be coming soon enough


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 10, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> They're only necessary if you have high power LED's or tons of HID but a good
> UV blocking pair of sunglasses will do.


good to know, i just found a cheap pair for 20$ from hydrofarm, they say they aren't as good, but it's a negligible difference between them and the expensive pair, especially for the huge price difference. Gonna go with the cheap ones


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> good to know, i just found a cheap pair for 20$ from hydrofarm, they say they aren't as good, but it's a negligible difference between them and the expensive pair, especially for the huge price difference. Gonna go with the cheap ones


You just want to make sure they wrap around to prevent light from side entry.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have my first coir grow started, it will be nice reusing grow media for a change
and it's a lot cleaner than soil. I'm using Hesi Coir nutes it's a one part veg to flower
deal made specifically for coir no salts or stuff that has a nasty residue. We will see
what happens. I want to use coir for some Dog, Cherry Puff and OG next grow.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It looks like the honeybee #2 and blue moonshine have the start of boy parts on them so fem should be coming soon enough


Looking forward to those, that honeybee looks so sticky and sweet.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Honeybee #2 is almost goneView attachment 3291157


It's funny how we don't have a care in the world until that last jar has some empty space in it. Then there's a slight sadness as you burn through the last of it.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

@oldman60 i think you're gonna love the fast growth rate with dwc, nothing like it bro. let me know what youre starting i wanna pop some seeds the same time as you. maybe we could compare plants


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

Some kids just need to learn things the hard way...


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

i've done that before doobs but i didnt microwave that shit i chewed it up  lets just say i had a smile that could light up a room.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Geez how do you guys just have all these seeds laying around lol but question I have two of fem seeds I've had in a cloet for a month are they still good


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

they should be fine bro i had a cheese seed for a year that was sitting in my closet and it turned out to be the bomb diggity


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Geez how do you guys just have all these seeds laying around lol but question I have two of fem seeds I've had in a cloet for a month are they still good


If we ran all we had we would need a couple acre's to grow them out, besides
it's fun to gift some.
Yes, your seeds are fine. Keep them dry and cool and they're good for a year or more
longer if you freeze them.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

^^^^ PREACH and if you shop with BreederBoutique they will def take care of you seed wise. Go put a order in better yet you order something i dont have and i'll trade you 5 for 5 ?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> ^^^^ PREACH and if you shop with BreederBoutique they will def take care of you seed wise. Go put a order in better yet you order something i dont have and i'll trade you 5 for 5 ?


What do you have


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

i've got dog and sour kush x deep blue LMK what you wanna do


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> looking good instantbeef how do you get so many tops. To all my 6hunnid members im gonna need all the advice i can get on topping training my girls to have 45456514554 tops i plan on using some trellis too. Should i build or buy though?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i've got dog and sour kush x deep blue LMK what you wanna do


What's the.dog strain.chemdog lol I don't.No all the slang terms haha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you veterans!


TheBman24 said:


> What's the.dog strain.chemdog lol I don't.No all the slang terms haha


I'll wait for the dog's father to answer that, but no it's not chem dog. If you google dog by breeders boutique, you can find the write up high times did on it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Geez how do you guys just have all these seeds laying around lol but question I have two of fem seeds I've had in a cloet for a month are they still good


My last grow used four seeds (Matanuska Thunderfuck) that were 7 years old and had been stored in a ziploc inside a small tupperware-style container at room temperature.
100% germination with them (24 hours from popping them into the moist soil to them sprouting up & out).


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> What's the.dog strain.chemdog lol I don't.No all the slang terms haha


This is the dog


Headband (OG Kush x ECSD) x OG Kush


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2014)

I use welding goggles in my grow room. Don't want to lose my vision. 

HEadband X OG kush ??? Is that the REAL headband? I have serious doubts.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I use welding goggles in my grow room. Don't want to lose my vision.
> 
> HEadband X OG kush ??? Is that the REAL headband? I have serious doubts.


What are your doubts?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2014)

I met the guy who has the only real Headband plant in existence, and he said he never gave the guys from Breeders Boutique a cut, so it must be a load of hogwash.

EDIT: It's meant to be a joke. It's a completely ridiculous scenario that there is only one true plant of something in the world... and that the one guy who has that plant and me hung out... and that he could keep track of who got cuts... figured it would be clear it was a joke.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

I think D got his beans from some headband nugs from the grey...dna


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i've got dog and sour kush x deep blue LMK what you wanna do


This will have to wait until home boy here comes across some money


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I met the guy who has the only real Headband plant in existence, and he said he never gave the guys from Breeders Boutique a cut, so it must be a load of hogwash.


Well regardless I still like the dog


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


>


how do i change my res if i do build that scrog net though ? i cant figure that part out at all


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2014)

You either put a drain on the bottom of the tank... or leave a water pump inside that you can plug in.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> how do i change my res if i do build that scrog net though ? i cant figure that part out at all


If you keep the feeds on the low side,you should not have to do a res change..
Compost tea helps with this to.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2014)

^ What G said. I never drain my rez. Just refill and renute when needed.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

ok that makes sense how am i gonna move the lid to top off the buckets i feel like a dum dum right now...i need to get laid when i get home today


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2014)

I use welding/brazing glasses made by Hobart in my grow room to protect my eyes. I think Mohican has the Method 7 glasses though.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You either put a drain on the bottom of the tank... or leave a water pump inside that you can plug in.


i do have a water pump from that daisy cloner would that work and i think ill need to get a larger hose so i can reach out the buckets once i drop it in there though


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

Poke a hole in the top,go buy an oil funnel and boom...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2014)

^ G beat me. Drill a hole. Here's a little video that might help... might not though lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I met the guy who has the only real Headband plant in existence, and he said he never gave the guys from Breeders Boutique a cut, so it must be a load of hogwash.
> 
> EDIT: It's meant to be a joke. It's a completely ridiculous scenario that there is only one true plant of something in the world... and that the one guy who has that plant and me hung out... and that he could keep track of who got cuts... figured it would be clear it was a joke.


Can't you see me playing along 

Maybe I'm to baked already....


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> how do i change my res if i do build that scrog net though ? i cant figure that part out at all


put your plant on a raiser as tall or taller than your reservoir.




-setup a new reservoir next to where you are working. i would hold your plant by the trunk with one hand and the handle to the bucket in the other hand. kick the raiser away and then allow the net pot and roots to to separate while lowering teh bucket with the other arm. with one arm holding the plant, use the free arm to setup the raiser and lift the new reservoir up to the raiser while setting roots into the bucket at the same time. once placed on the raiser secure the lid. 


or


-run some pvc out from your bucket into a separate bucket outside the tent. and then pvc the outside bucket back again into the inside bucket. use a couple small water pumps and airstones and you are set. its like a double bucket with only one being used. 

{tent (bucket)=}=(bucket) if that makes sense.

then you can just drain or change the res even in the dark! just make sure to get a lid for it. it won't get your bucket scrubbed though. you will have to do that between harvests it seems. so make sure to keep your temps low and use stuff to keep the algae and bacteria down. 

maybe put a water chiller in there.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> hey bob i was thinking of running a 1k above the plants and a 600 vertical right underneath the light or would that just be wasting space? maybe start them under the 1k and once i flower turn the 600 on for lower bud sites ?


You dont have to get light all the way down. that is what fan leaves are for. they will catch the light and supply to the whole plant. more isnt always better with lights.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> I Got you man I do have a 125 watt cfl just your opinion what you think.I.can.get just from those 5 if.I let them go another. Week or.two yet


I would top them then toss them in flower in 1 week.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That big of a CFL will be way overkill for rooting some clones.


yes the lowest watt you can find even a nite light 3 watt bulb would work for cloning.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> keep what you got bro till you get the basics down then upgrade to something bigger dont be like me and buy more sht before you can really use it properly or effectively. ive got a 250 400 600 and 1k ballast and dont even get a GPW im a failure at this growing thing lol


you are not a failure you are learning. it takes time. learn to read the plants and then the lights make a difference.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I would top them then toss them in flower in 1 week.


Sounds like a plan I'm gonna do that


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry puff, puff puff the magic dragon...
> 
> View attachment 3291102


Okay all you new growers who really dont understand when to feed your plants. this picture is perfect to teach with she is so nice and if you see the yellow circle inside the dark green that tells you she is eating the food from the last feed still so dont feed till that yellow is back to dark green. that is a perfect picture thanks bro. so if she gets dry just water. hope that helps for the newer growers.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It looks like the honeybee #2 and blue moonshine have the start of boy parts on them so fem should be coming soon enough


So mine could be males? if so cool i can use a few males.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well here's my new seedlings being germed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I use welding/brazing glasses made by Hobart in my grow room to protect my eyes. I think Mohican has the Method 7 glasses though.


This is how I dooz it:


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2014)

A thank you to all Veterans out there in RIU.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2014)

Good morning sixers, I've looked outside and the weather says it's time to pick a new strain to grow in 2015. what do you all suggest for an led scrog?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some kids just need to learn things the hard way...


Stupid ass i bet that shit was hot


oldman60 said:


> If we ran all we had we would need a couple acre's to grow them out, besides
> it's fun to gift some.
> Yes, your seeds are fine. Keep them dry and cool and they're good for a year or more
> longer if you freeze them.


Shit some of us could plant the whole country


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> how do i change my res if i do build that scrog net though ? i cant figure that part out at all





genuity said:


> I think D got his beans from some headband nugs from the grey...dna


Yea he writes it up as sour kush now days


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> A thank you to all Veterans out there in RIU.


Is it vet day and i missed it? But i will give a big thanks to all the other vets on here!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a girl, it's a girl! Wahoo! Beautiful structure here on this girl!

Harlequin x Maui #CBD #Medicine. 

Let's get this girl to flower stat!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> So mine could be males? if so cool i can use a few males.


No they are solid fems i have been hitting with C.S. for like three weeks now. I am making some fem seeds by request.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Good morning sixers, I've looked outside and the weather says it's time to pick a new strain to grow in 2015. what do you all suggest for an led scrog?


A lot of people are having awesome success scrogging gorilla glue #4


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy veterans day if anyone is a vet, I thank you for your service


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy veterans day if anyone is a vet, I thank you for your service


Haha i need to keep up better


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't realize it until a couple days ago dr. d, I found out it was today when I was checking about some things I ordered and usps doesn't ship on vet day


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes thank you vets. for those who served like me and those who didnt come home. God bless you all.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Any west.coast growers ever hear about this grow http://www.azfamily.com/news/Marijuana-grow-operation-discovered-at-Golden-Valley-home-193322371.html


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't read about that one bman, but someone just got busted with 500 pounds and 2000 plants about 20 minutes from my house last week. Back where I lived in NY a few people got busted with a couple 100 pounds and one guy had a body buried in his back yard. Small town USA, whoda thought


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey everybody I've been shopping around trying to decide which 600w hps setup to buy, i'm growing on a budget for this moment and i'm sure any 600w hps will kick my 200w T-5's ass. My budget isn't high and I won't be ordering online, which leaves me with only a few options that local shops carry.

First off I'm mainly looking for input on these two things.
-I have an understanding of the differences of magnetic vs digital ballasts, but have not found anything to make me really want to go for one or the other. If somebody could share some of their experiences with digital ballasts vs magnetic ballasts that would be awesome
-There are three reflectors available, the Econowing, the Sun star, and the Yieldmaster. I don't have an exhaust tube to run through the light itself so having room for it on the reflector is not currently relevant to me. Which reflector would be best for now?

There are only a few setups available in my price range of $180-$280ish + tax. For me this is a big purchase so I want to get the best bang for my buck. The setups I was looking at include:

+Magnetic Ballast systems:
- Complete system includes a 600 Watt HPS Sun System Hardcore ballast, Econowing reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. ($189.95 + tax)
-Complete system includes a 600 Watt HPS Sun System Hardcore ballast, Sun Star reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. (239.95 + tax)
- Complete system includes a 600 Watt HPS Sun System Hardcore ballast, Yieldmaster reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. (239.95 + tax)
^The only difference in these three being the hood. So if I went with one of these three the only argument would be "Econowing vs Sun star vs Yieldmaster reflector.

+Digital ballast systems
-Complete system includes a 400/600 Watt Sun System Galaxy Grow Amp switchable ballast, Econowing reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. (264.95+ tax)
-Complete system includes a 400/600 Watt Sun System Galaxy Grow Amp switchable ballast, Sun Star 6" reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. (319.95 + tax)
-Complete system includes a 400/600 Watt Sun System Galaxy Grow Amp switchable ballast, Yieldmaster 6" reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. (329.95 + tax)
^Once again the only difference being the hood, with the same hoods available.

So if I could have some help on deciding what to buy that would be awesome! I will have money for upgrades in the future, but for now cash is tight and I don't feel like flowering with my T-5 again (despite fantastic bud quality results, the yield was still fluorescent)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

Have you tried craigslist? Sometimes you can find some good deals. I got a 1000w aircooled hood and mag ballast with a hotrilux eye bulb for $150. I would go with magnetic, less problems can go wrong, they last longer too.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have you tried craigslist? Sometimes you can find some good deals. I got a 1000w aircooled hood and mag ballast with a hotrilux eye bulb for $150. I would go with magnetic, less problems can go wrong, they last longer too.


Yeah I checked around on craigslist and ebay. While funds are tight I would still drop an extra $120+ to buy new vs used or off ebay. Craigslist in my area only had one light up and the person put it for sale like 2 months ago XD. I'm really just selling off a chunk of an old collection that sits around to buy my light, I would not mind keeping some of my collection, but I would rather have a new light


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I haven't read about that one bman, but someone just got busted with 500 pounds and 2000 plants about 20 minutes from my house last week. Back where I lived in NY a few people got busted with a couple 100 pounds and one guy had a body buried in his back yard. Small town USA, whoda thought


Holy cow talk about a loss 2000 plants!?


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2014)

Mag ballast, not digital.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2014)

@GemuGrows personally just use magnetic and have never had any issues. If you do not have a vent for the lamp then you might as well get the Econowing as the others need ducting attached to exhaust by the looks of things.
IfF you are not exhausting the light, with a 600w you should have good ventilation in the room. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Any west.coast growers ever hear about this grow http://www.azfamily.com/news/Marijuana-grow-operation-discovered-at-Golden-Valley-home-193322371.html


I counted 15 lights damn!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

I hear ya, the new light will be worth it for sure. Some digital ballasts are dimmable, meaning you can dim the bulb from and use less electric when your vegging to save electric, very nice feature, but I still like the old magnetic style better. I've had magnetic ballasts for 10 years that still worked like the day I got it.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got back from a trip to the sun. Had a great time, work and pleasure. Managed to smoke a bale drink wasn't a stranger either.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

Check this bust out, this was the one I was talking about that's a few miles away from me. 

http://www.kcra.com/news/nearly-2000-pounds-of-pot-found-in-butte-co-home/29588852


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

DST said:


> Just got back from a trip to the sun. Had a great time, work and pleasure. Managed to smoke a bale drink wasn't a stranger either.


Sounds like fun D!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2014)

Broken record time: I had a major security issue from radio interference from two digital ballasts last year. Really not worth it. Close to busted.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Broken record time: I had a major security issue from radio interference from two digital ballasts last year. Really not worth it. Close to busted.


Hey.What do.you mean How did.the ballast almost get you popped


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 11, 2014)

My current room doesnt have any added ventilation, but I can just open a nearby window and let winter air in. You can see my grow space and my entire last grow in my sig, if anybody pops in there and thinks that my spot is not ideal for a 600w feel free to let me know! I grew with about 460w of flourescent (added a bunch of cfl mid-late flowering) by the end of my last grow in the hottest days of summer in the top floor of a house successfully. My grow will be moving to a basement in about a month, where I can ventilate all I want.

So right now I think i'm looking at the:
"- Complete system includes a 600 Watt HPS Sun System Hardcore ballast, Econowing reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. ($189.95 + tax)" 
or
"-Complete system includes a 400/600 Watt Sun System Galaxy Grow Amp switchable ballast, Econowing reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp. (264.95+ tax)" 

I think i'm leaning towards the magnetic ballast one.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Check this bust out, this was the one I was talking about that's a few miles away from me.
> 
> http://www.kcra.com/news/nearly-2000-pounds-of-pot-found-in-butte-co-home/29588852


That's crazy brother that's a big loss man I'm.sure something that big they have some good lawyers


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah it's such a bummer man, but at the same time it's people that are using the prop 215 marijuana law and kind of giving the people abiding by the rules a bad name. it sucks, but dang that's a lot of money! lol, it seems every week theres a bust like that, or bigger ones, in my area. Last month there was a bust and they had 400,000$ cash and 200 pounds and a bunch of plants. It's crazy, i can barely keep up with my little 5x5 grow tent, that would be A LOT of work lol


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2014)

It's not a very good picture, but you can get the gist. This was on offer at the local Weed Club. We found the Tutankhamon one of the best, along wiwth the Kristalica. The JAck Herer was not bad, and then Trainwreck and Special Queen were a bit behind them in taste and quality. As I said though, a lot of the weed seemed to have similar undertones to it, earthy (but not like the kush earthy). It was all outdoor weed.

Don Gin got some nice bits of hash and pollem but they are not in the pic as I think they were out.
Peace, DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

I think his digi ballast was giving off weird signal spikes and the cable and electric company came knocking at his door, if i remember correctly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Broken record time: I had a major security issue from radio interference from two digital ballasts last year. Really not worth it. Close to busted.


? What happened i have a digital ballast and i damn shore dont need that around here. I would be in big time trouble in my state.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> ? What happened i have a digital ballast and i damn shore dont need that around here. I would be in big time trouble in my state.


Heard that lol


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah it's such a bummer man, but at the same time it's people that are using the prop 215 marijuana law and kind of giving the people abiding by the rules a bad name. it sucks, but dang that's a lot of money! lol, it seems every week theres a bust like that, or bigger ones, in my area. Last month there was a bust and they had 400,000$ cash and 200 pounds and a bunch of plants. It's crazy, i can barely keep up with my little 5x5 grow tent, that would be A LOT of work lol


Haha I hear you I know a couple.guys out west who run big ops like that and that's all they do that's like there full time job lol this is a lot.work.for.just my 5 plants


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2014)

Digital ballasts can be powerful radio emitters, powerful enough to interfere with neighbors' cable and internet and, in my case, repeatedly fry the radio on my power meter that communicates with the power company. They replaced the meter repeatedly without my knowledge and began monitoring my home. I knew I had a problem, because my personal electronics kept frying for no reason but did not know it extended beyond my house (way beyond my house). I was very lucky the tech who came to my door was sympathetic and, without being too specific told me I was operating non-fcc compliant equipment and it needed to stop asap. Told me it was very easy for him to detect the interference from the street

This has been documented with many different brands of ballast, including lumatek. I was using digital greenhouse.

If you have a portable am radio, you can easily test your current ballast. Rf interference will drown the signal and you'll get nothing but static.
Check this out:

http://www.w0qe.com/RF_Interference/grow_light_electronic_ballasts.html


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

dst, it looks like you had fun! Glad you had a awesome time man


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> Digital ballasts can be powerful radio emitters, powerful enough to interfere with neighbors' cable and internet and, in my case, repeatedly fry the radio on my power meter that communicates with the power company. They replaced the meter repeatedly without my knowledge and began monitoring my home. I knew I had a problem, because my personal electronics kept frying for no reason but did not know it extended beyond my house (way beyond my house). I was very lucky the tech who came to my door was sympathetic and, without being too specific told me I was operating non-fcc compliant equipment and it needed to stop asap. Told me it was very easy for him to detect the interference from the street
> 
> This has been documented with many different brands of ballast, including lumatek. I was using digital greenhouse.
> 
> ...


How long were you running it before they came to your door


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2014)

If you have a portable am radio, you can easily test your current ballast. Rf interference will drown the signal and you'll get nothing but static.


TheBman24 said:


> How long were you running it before they came to your door


A year, maybe. I don't know whether it was doing that the whole time, but I understand he replaced my meter three times during that period.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah it's such a bummer man, but at the same time it's people that are using the prop 215 marijuana law and kind of giving the people abiding by the rules a bad name. it sucks, but dang that's a lot of money! lol, it seems every week theres a bust like that, or bigger ones, in my area. Last month there was a bust and they had 400,000$ cash and 200 pounds and a bunch of plants. It's crazy, i can barely keep up with my little 5x5 grow tent, that would be A LOT of work lol


hahaha i love it i agree!


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 11, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> If you have a portable am radio, you can easily test your current ballast. Rf interference will drown the signal and you'll get nothing but static.
> 
> 
> A year, maybe. I don't know whether it was doing that the whole time, but I understand he replaced my meter three times during that period.


Haha now you got.me paranoid


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 11, 2014)

Magnetic it is!

planning on picking up "Complete system includes a 600 Watt HPS Sun System Hardcore ballast, Econowing reflector, and 600 Watt Ultrasun HPS lamp" for $189.95 on thursday unless anybody has any reasons I should not go with that setup


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 11, 2014)

My work here is done. Lol


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2014)

I checked out your sig and I am not sure. Is that a cupboard the grow is in? Is it open to the room where the window is? Sorry for being dumb. I just remember putting in my 600 after running a 400 with not a lot of ventilation and holy macaroni the temps went nuclear.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 11, 2014)

DST said:


> I checked out your sig and I am not sure. Is that a cupboard the grow is in? Is it open to the room where the window is? Sorry for being dumb. I just remember putting in my 600 after running a 400 with not a lot of ventilation and holy macaroni the temps went nuclear.


This is my current grow space, it will be moving to a built in grow space in my basement in about a month. Just have to get rid of the two cats down there XD. The white outside the window is snow. I have a lot of space in there currently that i CAN use, but am not using; a lot of it will likely be used when I upgrade.
   

Edit: one of my main reasons for buying form the grow shop instead of online is so if I do have really bad heat problems, I can swap it out for a 400w


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

It's like it's the other side of stately Wayne Manor:

To the Bud Cave, Robin!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

I like Galaxy ballast,I been running them for 4-5 yrs..very good IMO 

Nice looking gals


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

Galaxy here as well.
Mine is 6 years old.

Now would be a good time remind all indoor growers to have a couple of these in the house, and at least one in the grow area in case of electrical fire (ballast failure or light bulb failure, wall socket failure, etc):


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> I like Galaxy ballast,I been running them for 4-5 yrs..very good IMO
> 
> Nice looking gals


Yeah I love how the T-5 vegges them. I think i'll likely veg with the T-5 for years to come. Definitely need more juice for the flowering though, its a nuisance to move CFL's around every day to keep light on lower buds


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

And if leaving your grows unattended a bit, then you might want to get an automatic extinguisher:


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

Got one of them in the veg and flower room...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

Low cost insurance against catastrophe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> I like galaxy ballast,I been running them for 4-5 yrs..very good IMO
> 
> Nice looking gals


I run a digital greenhouse and i like it a lot. Not the cheapest but nice ballast.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> This is my current grow space, it will be moving to a built in grow space in my basement in about a month. Just have to get rid of the two cats down there XD. The white outside the window is snow. I have a lot of space in there currently that i CAN use, but am not using; a lot of it will likely be used when I upgrade.
> View attachment 3291520 View attachment 3291521 View attachment 3291522 View attachment 3291523
> 
> Edit: one of my main reasons for buying form the grow shop instead of online is so if I do have really bad heat problems, I can swap it out for a 400w


you can use those fluorescent lights as side lighting for the new grow area.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

Not sure how well it will work, but here it is:

*"You finally really did it. You maniacs! You blew it up! God damn you! God damn you all to hell!"*

*http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/11/11/alpinestars-introducing-airbag-equipped-motorcycle-jackets/









*


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2014)

how about a cup of coffee....

*One skinny latte, extra cannabis: The Seattle shop serving coffee with marijuana-infused oil*
By Erin Clements for MailOnline
Published: 15:26 EST, 11 November 2014 | Updated: 16:25 EST, 11 November 2014
View 
comments
For those who want their coffee with a different kind of buzz, a Seattle store is now serving up java with cannabis-infused oil.
Trichome, a lifestyle shop that caters to marijuana enthusiasts, has been hosting monthly 'Cannabis and Coffee' tastings on Sundays throughout the fall.
The pour-over brew combines a different roast each month with butter, coconut oil and pot - a new twist on Bulletproof coffee, a concoction blended with butter that was created in 2010.






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+3
Generating buzz: Trichome, a lifestyle shop that caters to marijuana enthusiasts, has been hosting monthly tasting events for its cannabis-infused coffee (pictured)
'Generationally known as "wake and bake," the benefits of starting your day with cannabis are now being understood in new ways and experienced with refined methods,' Trichome co-owner John Le is quoted as saying on a Facebook invitation for November's event.
Gwen McKenzie, Trichome's events coordinator, described its taste to MailOnline, saying: 'The flavor profile of a pour-over is less acidic than drip coffee and ends up with a slightly sweeter taste. Adding butter is comparable to the fat content of a latte so it's rich and creamy with a slightly nutty flavor from the addition of coconut oil.' 
*RELATED ARTICLES*

Previous
1
Next

Tea or coffee - which do YOU prefer? From weight loss to...If it's good enough for Rick Stein and Gordon Ramsay... The...
*Share this article*
Share
Trichome barista David Craig told the Seattle Times that the saturated fat found in butter helps the body absorb marijuana more efficiently.
He said that the buzz 'comes on quicker' and is 'a little more potent', adding that the butter has the added benefit of making the coffee taste better.






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+3
Now that's a pot of coffee: A Trichome barista is pictured with the pour-over brew, which combines a Kenyan roast from Batdorf & Bronson with butter, coconut oil and marijuana
While marijuana is now legal in Washington state, the shop doesn't have a license to sell it. However, Mr Le insisted that they haven't had any legal problems, since they're simply charging $10 to attend a private event, where the beverages are complimentary.
Each 10-ounce cup of joe contains roughly two grams of cannabis oil, with ten milligrams of THC.
An anonymous blogger on the coffee site Sprudge, who attended last month's event featuring a Kenyan roast from Batdorf & Bronson, wrote that 'the butter definitely muted any delicate Kenyan coffee flavors we would have tasted, but the overall cup taste wasn’t that bad, and I especially enjoyed the warming effect the oils had on my lips.'






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+3
Morning high: Each 10-ounce cup of joe contains roughly two grams of cannabis oil, with ten milligrams of THC
'There was no cannabis flavor in the final brew, but after about 20 minutes we were feeling it. The Northwest Speedball [a colloquial Pacific Northwest term for the combined effects of THC and caffeine] was surging through me, and I could feel all the benefits of having just smoked some weed while still feeling awake and focused.'
Trichome isn't the first company to offer imbibers a morning high.
Washington-based entrepreneur Adam Stites launched Mirth Provisions earlier this year, a brand that sells a bottled version of cannabis-infused iced coffee at eight of the state's recreational marijuana stores.
The next scheduled tasting is Sunday, December 21 from 10am to 2pm


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2830515/One-skinny-latte-extra-cannabis-Seattle-shop-serving-coffee-marijuana-infused-oil.html#ixzz3Inmpm3eD 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


I find it interesting that I read London news to find out what going on in the US.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been running digital ballast's for three years with no problems.
My room is right next to my meters and don't interfere at all.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

Have a cuppa high chai?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

On some of the lower-quality ballasts, or ones with design or component defect, there is RF genereated from within the ballast.
Sometimes it's also just a bad power cord (or a cheaply made one).
Run a high quality cord, and as short as possible, whenever you can.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

I had coffee with Jilly Bean oil this morning. I am so fuzzy and my heart is going 200 mph 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2014)

I've run digital ballast for over 5 years without interference issues. I have a 400 magnetic that puts out as much heat as my 600 digital.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

Also, you can buy an RF Choke for the power cord to reduce RF coming from the ballast through the cord:


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

Not the biggest but they are plumping up for sure.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

My TV has one of those things doobie, had no idea what it was for though lol. Now i know  

Digital ballasts are fine, but i'll always use magnetic, cheaper, more heavy duty, less parts and last a decade. 

Another good thing about digi ballasts is they use less energy and there isn't as big as a spike in electricity when starting up.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2014)

Actions like this cause 24 gram bags to be sold for ounce prices

25 GRAMS AND NO MORE! NYPD learn the ins and outs of new marijuana rules that result in tickets not arrests 
 The cops on the beat got the straight dope Tuesday on the new rules for dealing with people suspected of pot possession.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Actions like this cause 24 gram bags to be sold for ounce prices
> 
> 25 GRAMS AND NO MORE! NYPD learn the ins and outs of new marijuana rules that result in tickets not arrests
> The cops on the beat got the straight dope Tuesday on the new rules for dealing with people suspected of pot possession.
> ...


On an episode of Drugs Inc., particular episode based in New York, one dude was selling 2g bags for 50 bucks, and on that same episode they had a big shot from High Times on there saying he pays 600 an ounce for top shelf.

Fk that!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> On an episode of Drugs Inc., particular episode based in New York, one dude was selling 2g bags for 50 bucks, and on that same episode they had a big shot from High Times on there saying he pays 600 an ounce for top shelf.
> 
> Fk that!!


Sometimes the more expensive shit is worth is I can personally say that I've paid 400 for a zip and it was by far some of the dankest more rankest most sticky most pretty most errthang I think of bud I've had since I've started smoking.

But nothing like smoking your own bud IMO


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Sometimes the more expensive shit is worth is I can personally say that I've paid 400 for a zip and it was by far some of the dankest more rankest most sticky most pretty most errthang I think of bud I've had since I've started smoking.
> 
> But nothing like smoking your own bud IMO


The older I've gotten the better connections I've made. I wouldn't pay over 300-325 for an oz around my area in my state. Going price is 375-420 around here. Same as the cheaper stuff, just getting it from a different person you know?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2014)

$400 an ounce is what got me growing....I couldn't afford to buy it, so I grow better than what's available. Going rate for quality starts at $400, with a good connection.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2014)

Exactly what got my started as well.

It's hard to beat some of your own homegrown, on price and quality.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

Dang, that's a lot of money for a Oz. I haven't bought any since I was 19, can't imagine all the money I've saved. Oz for dank outdoor is about 125 and 225 for dank indoor, a little more at the dispensary. I never knew prices were that crazy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

Got roots?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2014)

I mean it gets pretty cheap if you get more obviously, just like any other product in the word. Get 1 for 300, 2 for 550, 4 for 1000. So on and so fourth. That's when you "know a guy."

Like someone said earlier, average price for the indoor super frost tasty stuff, for an average joe, you'll pay 400 for 1.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 11, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to afford that :/ I'd be smoking brick weed lol. The perks of growing I guess I've lived a sheltered mj life, those prices gotta hit the wallet pretty hard for most people. Hopefully the US just legalizes it so the supply goes up and the price goes down


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wouldn't be able to afford that :/ I'd be smoking brick weed lol. The perks of growing I guess I've lived a sheltered mj life, those prices gotta hit the wallet pretty hard for most people. Hopefully the US just legalizes it so the supply goes up and the price goes down


Oh I remember paying those prices, woof. I can't believe my friends still do. Like you said, perk of growing. No reason to take a bunch of risk if you can keep to yourself and have even more smoke for yourself.

Now I'm older, wiser, and growing dank.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2014)

those are the same prices in Colorado.....and some of what I have seen includes stalk. It's what the market will bear.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> those are the same prices in Colorado.....and some of what I have seen includes stalk. It's what the market will bear.
> 
> 
> cof


Include the stalk? Really? Never heard of that one before. That's insane.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2014)

My Nanolux Digital's run at room temp. a little noisy with the cooling fans but run great.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dog Treat, day 13...


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

Can not wait to see how them turn out.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Can not wait to see how them turn out.


Me either! I've got so much going on right now it's crazy!

I see a special HB already as well! I know that girl very well


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

4 days ago.....

 

Yesterday...

 

Soil was a lil hot for the seedlings, whoops, ah well looks like they have settled in...


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

I would never charge that much I feel guilty at $250 oz.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 4 days ago.....
> 
> View attachment 3291755
> 
> ...


they are growing fast. I have 18 seedlings that are also chugging along real nice. Have to sex them as soon as i can get them to that point. Gonna do some breeding.


----------



## botanist95 (Nov 11, 2014)

4 weeks flower


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

That's the way it should be done!
Good job!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

I wish we could change how many posts per page we can see. I miss somethings about the old RIU.....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

I know.
20 posts per page is reflonkulous for the 600.
Makes it difficult keep track of conversations when you're fully baked most of the time.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I know.
> 20 posts per page is reflonkulous for the 600.
> Makes it difficult keep track of conversations when you're fully baked most of the time.


I know! I'll be on one page and then post something then reload and there's a whole new page! In think a lot gets lost cuz I go back sometimes and I'm like damn I thought I liked that.

Glitch in the matrix, either that or just really baked....


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I know! I'll be on one page and then post something then reload and there's a whole new page! In think a lot gets lost cuz I go back sometimes and I'm like damn I thought I liked that.
> 
> Glitch in the matrix, either that or just really baked....


More like a glitch in the time space continuum.
(really, really baked) I've replied to a post on one pg. and had it show up 2 
or more pgs. away. I'm not the fastest but jeez!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm glad it's not just me!
I thought I was blacking out periodically.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

We here in club 6 have figured out time travel!

Yes!!!! Winning!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

I try but can't keep up... 

Here's some bubba kush I just chopped out of the led tent.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

It was one plant of pre 98. Here's all the nugs


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> It was one plant of pre 98. Here's all the nuts
> View attachment 3291832


That's a lot of nuts man! 

Haha looking good bro!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

Fixed! Auto correct on phone is not mj friendly


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

I took down 3 smaller plants from the tent too. Dog, blue dream, & shark shock. The SS has been dropped from my line up. Last of those are outside. 

The smaller three gave about as much as the bubba. I have four more big plants in the tent to chop this week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Replant is on tonight will be 45 2 gal plants this go in the octagon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

Fuck my life...
Now I just won't be satisfied until there is a "Reggae Sharknado" movie...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Almost done


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Fuck my life...
> Now I just won't be satisfied until there is a "Reggae Sharknado" movie...


His has a cousin from Brooklyn by the name of Dabberjaw...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Light at top
 
Light at bottom


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think my.next.grow.I want.to.go led is it expensive that way and how does it exactly.work?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

its expensive to buy the LEDs its cheaper to run the leds over say a HID light and its easy to deal with temps since the leds give off barely any heat


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> its expensive to buy the LEDs its cheaper to run the leds over say a HID light and its easy to deal with temps since the leds give off barely any heat


Could you use both lights like use an.led for under growth


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

I do just that hang my led right below my tops and let it shine on the lower buds.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I do just that hang my led right below my tops and let it shine on the lower buds.
> 
> View attachment 3291957


Well I think that's what I wanna do next round plus the led looks cool as shit


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

well its a POS kinda you can get two 300w leds from aliexpress for like 150$ so maybe it will be worth it to ya. @SomeGuy has a bad fucking ass LED setup check out some of his grows but i think he built his so maybe you can go that route too


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> well its a POS kinda you can get two 300w leds from aliexpress for like 150$ so maybe it will be worth it to ya. @SomeGuy has a bad fucking ass LED setup check out some of his grows but i think he built his so maybe you can go that route too


Do you do soil or what's your set up


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

i run dwc buckets lately ive been thinking about running some TLO organic soil my buddy dumped off on me but idk i just like seeing the water bubble and the pretty white roots...reminds me how i like my women wet and white LOL


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

hey guys i havent flushed my plant at all would it be bad this late into flowering to just give them PH'd water and florakleen for a week ?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> how about a cup of coffee....
> 
> *One skinny latte, extra cannabis: The Seattle shop serving coffee with marijuana-infused oil*
> By Erin Clements for MailOnline
> ...





Mohican said:


> I had coffee with Jilly Bean oil this morning. I am so fuzzy and my heart is going 200 mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked this so much I had to try it first thing this morning with my morning bowl. It's actually pretty tasty but a put a lot more than the 2 grams mentioned in COF post.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i run dwc buckets lately ive been thinking about running some TLO organic soil my buddy dumped off on me but idk i just like seeing the water bubble and the pretty white roots...reminds me how i like my women wet and white LOL


Yeah id like to try that sometime but will see


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Well time to go suck today's dick have a good day 600


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Well time to go suck today's dick have a good day 600


take it easy bro and a real man never sucks the day's dick A real man has his girl do it for him.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> take it easy bro and a real man never sucks the day's dick A real man has his girl do it for him.


Lol good point nyc


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

OK, I need some 600 help. My cat did not eat my seedlings, last night another one disappeared and he was definitely locked out. I skipped school to really clean the room but it's pretty empty. So any clues on what will only eat a seedling during lights out. The tops are just ripped off and left in the cup. I'm thinking my cat let a mouse get away from him after he brought it in. I had 90% germ rate and 2 left, I need to solve before the others show their heads. Thanks in advance. And I can feel the coffee kicking in, oh yea.......


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Lol good point nyc


have a great day bro


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> OK, I need some 600 help. My cat did not eat my seedlings, last night another one disappeared and he was definitely locked out. I skipped school to really clean the room but it's pretty empty. So any clues on what will only eat a seedling during lights out. The tops are just ripped off and left in the cup. I'm thinking my cat let a mouse get away from him after he brought it in. I had 90% germ rate and 2 left, I need to solve before the others show their heads. Thanks in advance. And I can feel the coffee kicking in, oh yea.......


if you got a mouse in the hosue get some peanut butter and lace it with rat poisoning bro just put a big 2 tablespoons on a plate but make sure your cat doesnt get a hold of the PB or he will be toast


----------



## Figgy (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I liked this so much I had to try it first thing this morning with my morning bowl. It's actually pretty tasty but a put a lot more than the 2 grams mentioned in COF post.View attachment 3291963


I have to try this soon!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> take it easy bro and a real man never sucks the day's dick A real man has his girl do it for him.


This isn't related to this^^^but the posting about getting a summons for under an ounce. That's messed up that they are just now doing it that way. In upstate it's been that way for over 10 years now. Tells you how messed up this state is, different laws for upstate than downstate.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> OK, I need some 600 help. My cat did not eat my seedlings, last night another one disappeared and he was definitely locked out. I skipped school to really clean the room but it's pretty empty. So any clues on what will only eat a seedling during lights out. The tops are just ripped off and left in the cup. I'm thinking my cat let a mouse get away from him after he brought it in. I had 90% germ rate and 2 left, I need to solve before the others show their heads. Thanks in advance. And I can feel the coffee kicking in, oh yea.......


I was going to say a catapillaiar but surely by now they have died off.

Get yea a green light and go in there lights out and watch them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Also, you can buy an RF Choke for the power cord to reduce RF coming from the ballast through the cord:



You should read that link I put up. It required much more than this to suppress the noise from a Lumatek 1k.

*The Fix*
Attempts to tame the RF interference from these electronic ballasts is much more than wrapping just a few turns through a torroid. We were able to borrow a MicroMole 1000 ballast, 1000W HPS lamp, and set it up in the basement of W0IVJ. The RF interference on 40 meters (7 MHz) was a constant S9+25dB as measured using an outside dipole at a distance of about 40 ft. and a Flex-1000 SDR. We focused on 40 meters where the interference was the worst but all HF bands were obliterated. These measurements were made on Nov. 7, 2011.



We wound 10 turns of the input and output cables through very large #31 toroids (Fair-Rite #2631814002) which are 4"O.D. These common mode chokes (CM impedance measured >2000 ohms) reduced the interference 15dB to S9+10dB which was still terrible. Building a filter for the AC line which consisted of a good common mode choke on just the Line and Neutral wires and 4700pF 250VAC rated caps to the safety ground/chassis (still big toroid on output) reduced the interference to S8. Finally building an output filter similar to the AC input one reduced the interference to below the ambient level of S5. However the output filter ran quite warm and the capacitors on the output needed to be much higher voltage if the product label of 5kV is to be believed.

http://www.w0qe.com/RF_Interference/grow_light_electronic_ballasts.html


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> if you got a mouse in the hosue get some peanut butter and lace it with rat poisoning bro just put a big 2 tablespoons on a plate but make sure your cat doesnt get a hold of the PB or he will be toast


Gonna flip them this weekend what you think.bro


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Gonna flip them this weekend what you think.bro


Think you're on your way to dank!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2014)

I love pineapple express. You've seen 'This is the end'... that shit is funny.

Going for a root canal today. wish me luck.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Think you're on your way to dank!


That's what I'm hoping for lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I was going to say a catapillaiar but surely by now they have died off.
> 
> Get yea a green light and go in there lights out and watch them.


You could be on to something since I did see one the other day on the house. It's been nice for awhile but this time a year it's a fight to keep bugs and things out living in the woods. Everybody and everything wants to run for the warmth.

Well since I only have 4 more weeks of being a full time student, I figured it's time to seriously hunt for real work. I just redid my resume with the new education and even found 2 jobs exactly like what I, so I sent it off already. I'm looking for glorified maint. job to utilize my other experiences, and also, they tend to not work that hard.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I love pineapple express. You've seen 'This is the end'... that shit is funny.
> 
> Going for a root canal today. wish me luck.


I love that movie! 

Oh and have as best as luck you can with a root canal


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I love pineapple express. You've seen 'This is the end'... that shit is funny.
> 
> Going for a root canal today. wish me luck.


I wish you luck, are they using nitrous!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> You could be on to something since I did see one the other day on the house. It's been nice for awhile but this time a year it's a fight to keep bugs and things out living in the woods. Everybody and everything wants to run for the warmth.
> 
> Well since I only have 4 more weeks of being a full time student, I figured it's time to seriously hunt for real work. I just redid my resume with the new education and even found 2 jobs exactly like what I, so I sent it off already. I'm looking for glorified maint. job to utilize my other experiences, and also, they tend to not work that hard.


That's what I'd look for dude. Those bitches will eat a full mature plant so a seedling is a lite snack for them.

There's a shit ton of maintenance jobs here! It's ridiculous the amount, but I'd stay far away from this state lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> That's what I'm hoping for lol


Should know in bout 9 weeks


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Gonna flip them this weekend what you think.bro


not that you need them but you got my blessings bro!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Having some issues with this grow cant seem to find the right balance with the feeds the psychosis is a monster eater and cant get enough but is still yellowing, oh well nevermind as long as they still yield and taste good im happy,
so here is the 2 zlh and 2 psychosis at day 38


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2014)

THey have the nitrous on deck if I need it. I faint at needles half the time, so they gave me a pill to take last night and again before the thing (triazolam). I was feeling like old times last night. Reminded me of my drug days. Really not looking forward to the whole thing. Last time I was at the dentist, the mofo called 911 because I got lightheaded. Looking forward to ditching the pain though. Really hurts having a nerve exposed.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'd stay far away from this state lol


No problem there brother.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> No problem there brother.


Not sure if any you guys have ever seen the Simpson movie but when they try to make Springfield into the new new Grand Canyon, well they need to do that with KS lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> THey have the nitrous on deck if I need it. I faint at needles half the time, so they gave me a pill to take last night and again before the thing (triazolam). I was feeling like old times last night. Reminded me of my drug days. Really not looking forward to the whole thing. Last time I was at the dentist, the mofo called 911 because I got lightheaded. Looking forward to ditching the pain though. Really hurts having a nerve exposed.


I faint at needles and any blood in general. They had to use smelling salts on me when my first daughter was born. The midwife said it was like a movie, as the baby came out, I fell out cold. I ended up with a big knot on my head.lol The 2nd baby, I let her sister step in.


It's 10 am and I'm on my second cup of coffee/oil and I have a feeling I won't be moving off the couch much today. I see a nap day without a doubt.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

I wish I could have a nap day....

To much to do today.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wish I could have a nap day....
> 
> To much to do today.


Like check your email?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 12, 2014)

Fk the police!!

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/police-agency-road-constitution/2014/11/11/id/606770/


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Like check your email?


Just did buddy!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Replant is on tonight will be 45 2 gal plants this go in the octagon.
> View attachment 3291840 View attachment 3291841


bro post this on rm3 so all can see it empty. I do love that octagon. genius.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Light at top
> View attachment 3291950
> Light at bottom
> View attachment 3291949


Wow you gonna kill it. what strains you got in this time?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I do just that hang my led right below my tops and let it shine on the lower buds.
> View attachment 3291957


that led is gonna cook that plant. if you want side light use fluorescent t8/t5. that is way to close my brother. just trying to help you not kill your plant.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm seeing people have the same success with their LEDs and having a larger light cover when there is some distance between them.

Might not want it AS FAR as your HID would be, but I wouldn't keep it too much closer then they are.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> OK, I need some 600 help. My cat did not eat my seedlings, last night another one disappeared and he was definitely locked out. I skipped school to really clean the room but it's pretty empty. So any clues on what will only eat a seedling during lights out. The tops are just ripped off and left in the cup. I'm thinking my cat let a mouse get away from him after he brought it in. I had 90% germ rate and 2 left, I need to solve before the others show their heads. Thanks in advance. And I can feel the coffee kicking in, oh yea.......


that sucks. put them in a dome.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2014)

Plants right up against my LED's worked out alright.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I love pineapple express. You've seen 'This is the end'... that shit is funny.
> 
> Going for a root canal today. wish me luck.


ouch i feel for you.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> that led is gonna cook that plant. if you want side light use fluorescent t8/t5. that is way to close my brother. just trying to help you not kill your plant.



i havent seen any burns or anything what should i be looking for to know if the led is too close, it literally has no heat coming out of it and how far should i keep it from them budds


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2014)

As long as nothings burning or bleaching I don't see any reason to move the light back. My 2 cents.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

all these pennies im getting im gonna be rich pretty soon


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Having some issues with this grow cant seem to find the right balance with the feeds the psychosis is a monster eater and cant get enough but is still yellowing, oh well nevermind as long as they still yield and taste good im happy,
> so here is the 2 zlh and 2 psychosis at day 38
> 
> View attachment 3292028 View attachment 3292029 View attachment 3292030 View attachment 3292031


I have a habit of doing the same thing. its over feeding. gives them lock out and then they start eating the leaves(they turn yellow). I would next run slow down on the nutes as i am also.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2014)

We're about to land on a comet.

http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-comet-landing-live


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Plants right up against my LED's worked out alright.View attachment 3292062View attachment 3292063


Defiantly seems to worked out just fine haha.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i havent seen any burns or anything what should i be looking for to know if the led is too close, it literally has no heat coming out of it and how far should i keep it from them budds


look for fading color, or rotate it 3 times a day. led can bleach them.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> We're about to land on a comet.
> 
> http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-comet-landing-live


ive been high enough plenty of times to land a comet!!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I haven't read about that one bman, but someone just got busted with 500 pounds and 2000 plants about 20 minutes from my house last week. Back where I lived in NY a few people got busted with a couple 100 pounds and one guy had a body buried in his back yard. Small town USA, whoda thought


Where in NY? I was in Westchester County


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> On some of the lower-quality ballasts, or ones with design or component defect, there is RF genereated from within the ballast.
> Sometimes it's also just a bad power cord (or a cheaply made one).
> Run a high quality cord, and as short as possible, whenever you can.


Careful with extensions also, make sure they are large enough and not overloaded.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Where in NY? I was in Westchester County


Sing Sing brother

my bad i read that wrong sing sing is where im from in Westchester i think those guys got busted way up north... its funny because now that im down south everyone thinks westchester is pretty much city life


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Sing Sing brother
> 
> my bad i read that wrong sing sing is where im from in Westchester i think those guys got busted way up north... its funny because now that im down south everyone thinks westchester is pretty much city life


Sing Sing, that’s a prison not town, isn't it?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Sing Sing, that’s a prison not town, isn't it?



yeah but we all know the town it resides in. Plus its cool to say you're from sing sing


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 12, 2014)

One more time, seed process, soak or straight into warrior in cups?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> One more time, seed process, soak or straight into warrior in cups?


i recently just sprouted 2 seeds and i soaked them in a shot glass for one night and the following morning just put them right into root riot plugs and they all popped up that afternoon


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm straight into coco without a presoak.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> OK, I need some 600 help. My cat did not eat my seedlings, last night another one disappeared and he was definitely locked out. I skipped school to really clean the room but it's pretty empty. So any clues on what will only eat a seedling during lights out. The tops are just ripped off and left in the cup. I'm thinking my cat let a mouse get away from him after he brought it in. I had 90% germ rate and 2 left, I need to solve before the others show their heads. Thanks in advance. And I can feel the coffee kicking in, oh yea.......


Snails and slugs could be the culprit


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds like a rat/mouse or vermin Jimmer. Have you checked for droppings? If it's a mouse there will be some.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

Chenango County, it's more upstate than Westchester, but I used to live in Hudson, kinda by Poughkeepsie before Chenango County, which is closer to Westchester @hippy132


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 12, 2014)

DST said:


> Sounds like a rat/mouse or vermin Jimmer. Have you checked for droppings? If it's a mouse there will be some.


I just got the room cleaned and found a spot where the foam insulation has been chewed up. When the gf gets home I will go get traps. Until then the door is open and I told the cat since he brought it in, he better go catch it! Thanks for tips guys. You would think this would be an issue with the shed not in the spare bedroom of the house.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> take it easy bro and a real man never sucks the day's dick A real man has his girl do it for him.


A real man gets the Day's girlfriend to suck his dick while the Day is busy out doing things.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 12, 2014)

Couldnt be said any better than that right there


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

shnkrmn said:


> You should read that link I put up. It required much more than this to suppress the noise from a Lumatek 1k.
> 
> *The Fix*
> Attempts to tame the RF interference from these electronic ballasts is much more than wrapping just a few turns through a torroid. We were able to borrow a MicroMole 1000 ballast, 1000W HPS lamp, and set it up in the basement of W0IVJ. The RF interference on 40 meters (7 MHz) was a constant S9+25dB as measured using an outside dipole at a distance of about 40 ft. and a Flex-1000 SDR. We focused on 40 meters where the interference was the worst but all HF bands were obliterated. These measurements were made on Nov. 7, 2011.
> ...


I was gong to mention that a simple choke wouldn't be enough in most cases, as using even a portion of a 600w or 1k ballast's power to generate RF is a LOT of watts to tame.
Thank you for going into detail on what it really takes.
I notice on the Humboldt ballast that there is no FCC ID, so all the things done were things that should have been integrated into the ballast to make it comply with regs for not causing RF interference in other devices.
I wonder how many ballasts even have an FCC ID?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm hoping that my days of HID are finished.
I haven't turned on my 600w in 13 months.

Will be using flouros to veg in the winter, and then put them outdoors to let nature do her thing.
The wife has mentioned a few times about me needing a greenhouse (just this week), so I need to draw up some plans for next Spring.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got myself a decent LED panel to add to my 600. I can't wait to get it up in a few hours.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Light at top
> View attachment 3291950
> Light at bottom
> View attachment 3291949


(from Dr.D81's post)






Man, that looks like a Ganja Infinity Mirror...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

Heh, Google Maps street view car passed by our house 3 weeks too soon this last September.
They drove by less than 3 weeks before trading in the scooter towards the Ninja.
Which is good, as I would rather not advertise to the world that I have a motorcycle ripe for the plucking.
No one in their right mind would have wanted to swipe my old scooter, but actual motorcycles are known to walk away on their own if left unattended.
So I garage mine at home.
And have a Gorilla alarm with pager.
And an itchy trigger finger & steady aim.
But I'd pop caps in the bike's tires before dropping anyone over a material possession, so I guess I'm all bark and no bite.

.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Goji #4


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

Damn Doc, That IS sugar.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I just got the room cleaned and found a spot where the foam insulation has been chewed up. When the gf gets home I will go get traps. Until then the door is open and I told the cat since he brought it in, he better go catch it! Thanks for tips guys. You would think this would be an issue with the shed not in the spare bedroom of the house.


Thats crazy i was about to tell yall how my insulation have been fucked around with and when i came home today there were growlight beaming out from underneath my garage! WTF little bastards !
Another sad thing is i forgot my Dark Devil auto and it dried out not even sprouting the surface yet. Watered it good but it seems its gone 
Was at a friends grow today to see 200 jack herrer in action. Clones he got a week ago. Sadly i had to let him know that most of them had spider mites. Not a great way to start of the 21*600. Gave him a chilli mix to spray them down..
Ill go search for some cheap mouse traps nau.. Good day all.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

Winter is knocking at the door while the mice find their own way in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

And, unfortunately, they are....

... "chew"sy about where they want to sleep.

Ouch!
Zap!
Pow!
Okay.
That was stupid.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

I just want to throw in my 2cents on led distance. I believe quite a few commercial fixtures especially the cheaper ones can be ran super close to plants. DO NOT do this if you are using a COB based fixture using Cree or Bridgelux etc... The intensity of these rivals HPS and will make your plant sick and bleach it. Trust me. Using a high powered led Cob fixture it is best to be 10-12" minimum with lots of air circulation. 

These are from my personal observations. It was a mistake initially to think the LEDs I built were like flouros... Once I lifted the lights a bit the growth picked back up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

207mph in about 1/8th of a mile on a rocket-powered bicycle:


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

I mean, that's some Wile E. Coyote shit there!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

Rocket sled stuff from the 60s:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok 600 I need help I went into my grow room today and saw what I didn't want to see the fungus gnats I read those yellow cards help.what else can I do.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

Fan and sticky fly paper. Also cover the soil with a layer of clean sand.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> 207mph in about 1/8th of a mile on a rocket-powered bicycle:


Nuckin' futz.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Ok 600 I need help I went into my grow room today and saw what I didn't want to see the fungus gnats I read those yellow cards help.what else can I do.


You can also put down jars with water and some dish detergent in them.
The gnats want water and get caught in the surface tension of the detergent.
Don't over water the plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

That octagon looks awesome Dr d. And holy crap that bike is fast, I'd be scared to go faster than 20 mph on a bicycle lol. 
Today is 1 week of Veg. Might be able to flower after one more week, or two tops. Things are moving along quite fast so I'm happy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You can also put down jars with water and some dish detergent in them.
> The gnats want water and get caught in the surface tension of the detergent.
> Don't over water the plants.


I went out and bought the Karate Kid game for my NES and practiced catching flies with chopsticks for 40 days and 40 nights.






And when I came back, armed with this innate and finely-honed skill...
... I discovered that all of the flies had died a week before I got back, and my plants were dead from lack of water.



Moral of the story:

Never put your bare foot in a pile of dogshit.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

@Dr. D, the oct. looks awesome.
@doobie, kung pow chicken with chopsticks. 
@alpha, nice clean tent, looks good.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> (from Dr.D81's post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me, that is a grow chamber but green no good, needs to have a soild mix. wow


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Heh, Google Maps street view car passed by our house 3 weeks too soon this last September.
> They drove by less than 3 weeks before trading in the scooter towards the Ninja.
> Which is good, as I would rather not advertise to the world that I have a motorcycle ripe for the plucking.
> No one in their right mind would have wanted to swipe my old scooter, but actual motorcycles are known to walk away on their own if left unattended.
> ...


bang bang bro. let them come and die....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

Lmao @ doobie, I used to play the hell out of that game!! I really been wanting to get a nes, would be so cool on a big screen! Thanks Oldman, I can't wait to have some flowers forming! Never grew any of the strains I'm running now so 4 different flavors will be awesome compared to my usual two


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay all here is my first smoke report from my c99.
@Dr.D81 you will get a fairy. wow bro welcome to cindy99 and i cant believe i cant stop laughing. this is by far the highest i have been in a long long time and i cant stop laughing so its the bomb. 3 weeks or so fairy will fly.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Damm that's on


AlphaPhase said:


> That octagon looks awesome Dr d. And holy crap that bike is fast, I'd be scared to go faster than 20 mph on a bicycle lol.
> Today is 1 week of Veg. Might be able to flower after one more week, or two tops. Things are moving along quite fast so I'm happy [/QUOTE
> Damm that's only one week of.veg


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

It's been about 20 days total since they were cut for clones, I cut them on the 20th of October. Took about 13 days to have big enough roots for transplanting and It's been 7 days under HID and they were under floros for a few days to get settled into their net pots. Damn things are growing fast! I'm really digging the new nutes I'm using 


TheBman24 said:


> Damm that's on


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

But the two bigger ones had Extra time to Veg under floros though but those were rooted in root riot plugs, I can't remember when I put them into dwc but it was around the time I took the rest of the cuttings


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Reversed female cuttings are all throwing balls 
Blue moonshine 
 
Purple Wreck
 
Honeybee #2


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Damm I'm.going to have to learn how to do dwc it seems like that's a much faster pace grow


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Fairy landed and heres hoping for all females, sorry to see that Doc unless that was what u were looking for.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That octagon looks awesome Dr d. And holy crap that bike is fast, I'd be scared to go faster than 20 mph on a bicycle lol.
> Today is 1 week of Veg. Might be able to flower after one more week, or two tops. Things are moving along quite fast so I'm happy


Looking great , must be the neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> The Fairy landed and heres hoping for all females, sorry to see that Doc unless that was what u were looking for.


Yes it is what i wanted i will use them to make seed with no male chromosome making them all female


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes it is what i wanted i will use them to make seed with no male chromosome making them all female


Thats the way to go that'll be nice sitting on a bunch of fem seeds


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

For sure DC, it's at least 2x faster growth no doubt, I really like the ebb n grow buckets better than dwc, but same concept. It's much easier to handle multiple plants with one res than individual buckets, but both grow extremely fast. And no doubt hippy, the growing conditions here are so much better than my last house and the tap water is damn near aquafina, it's so good for hydro  wishing you all fems as well hippy, I know you'll grow some fire buds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Thats the way to go that'll be nice sitting on a bunch of fem seeds


I like using males my self but had some request for fems so i started the process on theses three.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like using males my self but had some request for fems so i started the process on theses three.


Cool man I must of missed the post you prly made but what strains you making seeds for


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

I will see what makes pollen but
Blue moonshine s1
BMS X OG L
BMS X AL K
PW X OG K 
HB X BP ( SK pheno ) 
PW X PW\OG K
HB X OG L
BMS X PVD
HB X PVD


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will see what makes pollen but
> Blue moonshine s1
> BMS X OG L
> BMS X AL K
> ...


Damm HBxOG!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes it is what i wanted i will use them to make seed with no male chromosome making them all female


Sounds good to I


----------



## Figgy (Nov 12, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay all here is my first smoke report from my c99.
> @Dr.D81 you will get a fairy. wow bro welcome to cindy99 and i cant believe i cant stop laughing. this is by far the highest i have been in a long long time and i cant stop laughing so its the bomb. 3 weeks or so fairy will fly.


This kind of review sells seeds! Female Seeds?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Figgy post: 11050161 said:


> This kind of review sells seeds! Female Seeds?


Brothers Grimm


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Figgy said:


> This kind of review sells seeds! Female Seeds?


Haha where is the fairy flying


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> 207mph in about 1/8th of a mile on a rocket-powered bicycle:


haha i seen this the other day it's awesome but there is no way in hell i would ever get on that


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello my brothers i have noticed some spring tails in my coco the other day is there any fast way to get rid of them i only have two weeks till chop my Jack from what i have been reading they are not to much to worry about so long as they don't get out of control


Day 42 - Jack Herer
Day - 23 - Big Bang - Bubblegum


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ghost og
 
Gdp x bp


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hello my brothers i have noticed some spring tails in my coco the other day is there any fast way to get rid of them i only have two weeks till chop my Jack from what i have been reading they are not to much to worry about so long as they don't get out of control
> 
> 
> Day 42 - Jack Herer
> Day - 23 - Big Bang - Bubblegum


Unless they're bothering you, your family or pets, springtails are a sign of a healthy ecosystem in your rootzone.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Unless they're bothering you, your family or pets, springtails are a sign of a healthy ecosystem in your rootzone.



Awesome thanks bro that's what i have been reading and this will be my last grow for a few months so should be fine the plant's don't look upset about them so i can only hope just don't start eating my roots 

ill just let my coco dry out a lot and that should kill some off anyway thanks for the help


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

Starting to come together....

First day of 12/12 will be on Monday!


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice
Put some yoga flame in flower at the start of this month,One gets water/teas the other get synthetic nutes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

DirtyNerd said:


> Awesome thanks bro that's what i have been reading and this will be my last grow for a few months so should be fine the plant's don't look upset about them so i can only hope just don't start eating my roots
> 
> ill just let my coco dry out a lot and that should kill some off anyway thanks for the help


Your plants look GREAT!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

Getting ready to go out for a nice ride in a few minutes.
I love the cold!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks nice Gen, which one is the tea, the smaller one? They both look good, it'll be nice to see a side by side comparison of the two


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks nice Gen, which one is the tea, the smaller one? They both look good, it'll be nice to see a side by side comparison of the two


The one on the left is the water/tea.
Water/tea
 

Synthetic


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

The synthetic looks a little fuller but other tthan that the tea is holding its own! Can't wait to see the difference in the bud development


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

The leaves look better on the left one I think.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Reversed female cuttings are all throwing balls
> Blue moonshine
> View attachment 3292483
> Purple Wreck
> ...


I need a bib to soak up the drooooool!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

Had a fun ride to Fred Meyers and got a 1-gallon bucket of ice cream to cool down with.

Only my chin & tip of my nose got chilly, and was hitting 70mph a few times.
Got a Kroger's 1-gallon Party Pail of Neopolitan!
Yumma!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

Just another day, another dollar....



Oh and this bitch was out of control so I put her in her place!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will see what makes pollen but
> Blue moonshine s1
> BMS X OG L
> BMS X AL K
> ...


Those get the Oldman double like.


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2014)

I need to transplant,but I don't want to,I need new bulbs for the 600's & t5's...
I really do not know how these plants are even living right now.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 12, 2014)

Time, love and tenderness...


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 12, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'm hoping that my days of HID are finished.
> I haven't turned on my 600w in 13 months.
> 
> Will be using flouros to veg in the winter, and then put them outdoors to let nature do her thing.
> The wife has mentioned a few times about me needing a greenhouse (just this week), so I need to draw up some plans for next Spring.


 So what you running now?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

He's running Gods 600...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, another one bites the dust. TThere's so much bud here it's mind boggling. 

http://m.krcrtv.com/7-people-arrested-in-butte-county-marijuana-bust/29688982


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Wow, another one bites the dust. TThere's so much bud here it's mind boggling.
> 
> http://m.krcrtv.com/7-people-arrested-in-butte-county-marijuana-bust/29688982


Unfortunately there's always going to be people like that and it makes us look bad. But oh well they are few and far between..

Look how many alcoholics there are but yet we glorify the fuck out of alcohol. If it's not legal by 2016 I'm afraid we're all fucked...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

You got that right Giggles, it sucks because it's just greed. I donated 1/2 my meds last run for 100$ an Oz because the people are broke and disabled, it's not about the money, it's about helping people and a lot of people don't get that. I really hope they don't change the county law here from a few bad eggs because the law is really good here. I was going to move to Shasta County last year and luckily I didn't because they just banned all outdoor grows because of that same problem.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

And I can't believe the glorified alcohol. It's nuts when you think about it. Chug tequila all day woooohooooo! Then small text at the end of the commercial "don't drink and drive". I can't wait til a commercial says "get some purple haze aand dab out on spring break! Comes in single packs, 5 packs and 10-Pack of prerolls. Get high don't drive!" lol. That'll show em. I drink sometimes but Id never drive after, that's just crazy that so many people do. Don't drink and drive, get high and fly is my motto


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep there is always a few rotten eggs in the bunch that ruin it for everyone else.

It's okay I'm gonna do me no matter what anyone says.

Legal or not I know what this plant is capable of and I'll never quit....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

Exactly Giggles, me too. I went through hell and back to have access to the wonderful herb. Felony conviction to boot. And I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry for my long-winded rant, I get worked up about it sometimes. Have a good night 600, I know I will.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You got that right Giggles, it sucks because it's just greed. I donated 1/2 my meds last run for 100$ an Oz because the people are broke and disabled, it's not about the money, it's about helping people and a lot of people don't get that. I really hope they don't change the county law here from a few bad eggs because the law is really good here. I was going to move to Shasta County last year and luckily I didn't because they just banned all outdoor grows because of that same problem.


I know how you feel, I have 10 MS patients that I take care of including my son who
couldn't afford any help if I didn't step up. I barely make my power bill but these folks
are all in such pain and discomfort and the "powers that be" just doesn't give a shit.
Our so called MMJ laws will not include MS in their list of permissible diseases for
treatment.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Cherrypuff f2 #2


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

What did you do, drop that in the sugar bowl!? hehe


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 13, 2014)

i swear you guys get me high off the pics, is that WRONG? because i don't wanna be right.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 13, 2014)

@Enwhysea - for some treason your avatar is stuck in my RIU screen. Can't get rid of it. Why you stalking me bro?!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2014)

Clear your "cache" on your system, might help.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Figgy said:


> This kind of review sells seeds! Female Seeds?


i have to say c99 this round is amazing.Its been a real long time since i had happy laughing smoke that gets you good and baked, but you can still function. I hope @Dr.D81 makes seeds of her down the road.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> I need to transplant,but I don't want to,I need new bulbs for the 600's & t5's...
> I really do not know how these plants are even living right now.


hey htgsupply has super hps 600 bulbs that put out 95,000 lumen and are not expensive. I love mine.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherrypuff f2 #2
> View attachment 3292719


now that is how to do it. you rock bro.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

Made some iso hash today, safe to say im mashed now after my 1st taster,


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

Haha newbie question but what is imo stand for


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2014)

in my opinion


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 13, 2014)

Ummm super lemon haze


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherrypuff f2 #2
> View attachment 3292719


Hey I've got 2 of these going right now!!!


----------



## Gs3000 (Nov 13, 2014)

Purple Jolly Rancher Harvest Check out the colors!


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats beautiful dude , love the colours


----------



## Figgy (Nov 13, 2014)

Gs3000 said:


> Purple Jolly Rancher Harvest Check out the colors!
> View attachment 3292876 View attachment 3292875


Awesome!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 13, 2014)

Figgy said:


> @Enwhysea - for some treason your avatar is stuck in my RIU screen. Can't get rid of it. Why you stalking me bro?!
> View attachment 3292816


Be honored to have such a majestic animal on your screen all day!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2014)

Gs3000 said:


> Purple Jolly Rancher Harvest Check out the colors!
> View attachment 3292876 View attachment 3292875


Damn that shit looks fantastic! Colors are great!


----------



## Figgy (Nov 13, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Be honored to have such a majestic animal on your screen all day!!


I'm not sure if my dogs would agree with another dog on my screen. They already hate the vacuum, and I'm not sure if I want them snapping at my screen.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

wow those buds look great. nice colors


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 13, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I'm not sure if my dogs would agree with another dog on my screen. They already hate the vacuum, and I'm not sure if I want them snapping at my screen.


its my bro in laws dog. he thinks hes a lap dog but far from it weighing in at 145lbs and hes prolly got about 15 more to go hes only 1.5 years old


----------



## Figgy (Nov 13, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> its my bro in laws dog. he thinks hes a lap dog but far from it weighing in at 145lbs and hes prolly got about 15 more to go hes only 1.5 years old


Damn, that's a big dog! We have 2 blue pits. 5.5 yr female 55lbs, and a 2.5 yr male 65+ lbs. 145lbs is too big for 1 dog. I don't want to pick up dumps that large!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 13, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Damn, that's a big dog! We have 2 blue pits. 5.5 yr female 55lbs, and a 2.5 yr male 65+ lbs. 145lbs is too big for 1 dog. I don't want to pick up dumps that large!


Well if we don't pick them up fast enough the big fucker eats them....


----------



## Figgy (Nov 13, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Well if we don't pick them up fast enough the big fucker eats them....


Lmao! We had a Great Dane growing up that did that. She was a stickler for a clean yard. She lived like 12-13 years, so it can't be that bad for them......Just don't let them near your face or it's dog shit kisses, yuck!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hey htgsupply has super hps 600 bulbs that put out 95,000 lumen and are not expensive. I love mine.


I'm running them also and yea the things are bright the price is right on to.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gs3000 said:


> Purple Jolly Rancher Harvest Check out the colors!
> View attachment 3292876 View attachment 3292875


Beautiful buddage, my compliments.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running them also and yea the things are bright the price is right on to.


Htg is what i had been using and i will stay with the eye from now on i like it alot.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 13, 2014)

Before I took the MK out:
 
 

After:
 

mk nugs
 

Cherry pie: far left two front and back
 
 

Deep psychosis


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

We're a dying breed Oldman, I'm not happy unless the people around me are happy.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

I woke up to a little flood in the grow room this morning. Thank God I grow in a tent now because not a drop of water made it outside the tent, I don't have a shop vac but it's on my list of things to buy now. 15 gallons soaked up with many towels and some sucked up with my carpet cleaner. Ugh, what a day. The funny part was my alarm went off reminding me to change the reservoir water as I was cleaning wtf lol. That's not how I was planning my reservoir change! I got a chance to put all the plants in the ebb system though, except the tangilope, so things will be a lot easier to manage now. Oh, how it flooded.... The socket in the power strip the control bucket was plugged in to went bad. So no power to drain the system and I'm guessing a siphon effect took place. So I plugged it directly into the wall outlet. Fingers crossed no more spills!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> We're a dying breed Oldman, I'm not happy unless the people around me are happy.


Let's hope not my brother, if so we have failed in passing kindness and caring on
to the next generation.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey real quick I just grabbed my 600w hps, my ballast has an input for 120v and for 240v, which one should I use? Also, theres a little metal plate covering up the 120v socket, the plate looks like its removable or moveable, i'm thinking i'm supposed to take it off but i'm not sure. Any input on that? If what I said makes any sense that is lol


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey real quick I just grabbed my 600w hps, my ballast has an input for 120v and for 240v, which one should I use? Also, theres a little metal plate covering up the 120v socket, the plate looks like its removable or moveable, i'm thinking i'm supposed to take it off but i'm not sure. Any input on that? If what I said makes any sense that is lol


120 volt bro


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey real quick I just grabbed my 600w hps, my ballast has an input for 120v and for 240v, which one should I use? Also, theres a little metal plate covering up the 120v socket, the plate looks like its removable or moveable, i'm thinking i'm supposed to take it off but i'm not sure. Any input on that? If what I said makes any sense that is lol


Should. be atleast


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Htg is what i had been using and i will stay with the eye from now on i like it alot.


which bulb do you like better? eye?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I woke up to a little flood in the grow room this morning. Thank God I grow in a tent now because not a drop of water made it outside the tent, I don't have a shop vac but it's on my list of things to buy now. 15 gallons soaked up with many towels and some sucked up with my carpet cleaner. Ugh, what a day. The funny part was my alarm went off reminding me to change the reservoir water as I was cleaning wtf lol. That's not how I was planning my reservoir change! I got a chance to put all the plants in the ebb system though, except the tangilope, so things will be a lot easier to manage now. Oh, how it flooded.... The socket in the power strip the control bucket was plugged in to went bad. So no power to drain the system and I'm guessing a siphon effect took place. So I plugged it directly into the wall outlet. Fingers crossed no more spills!!!


Hey man how much did a set up like that cost you


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey real quick I just grabbed my 600w hps, my ballast has an input for 120v and for 240v, which one should I use? Also, theres a little metal plate covering up the 120v socket, the plate looks like its removable or moveable, i'm thinking i'm supposed to take it off but i'm not sure. Any input on that? If what I said makes any sense that is lol


if you have a 240v hookup use it. 240 uses less amps and would save you money, allot of money over time.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> if you have a 240v hookup use it. 240 uses less amps and would save you money, allot of money over time.


Wouldn't.he.need a 240 volt outlet though to use that


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2014)

if you are in the USA " normal" plugs are 120v. 240v is those funny looking ones that hot tubs use.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 13, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey real quick I just grabbed my 600w hps, my ballast has an input for 120v and for 240v, which one should I use? Also, theres a little metal plate covering up the 120v socket, the plate looks like its removable or moveable, i'm thinking i'm supposed to take it off but i'm not sure. Any input on that? If what I said makes any sense that is lol


What power cord do you have? the 120 has a standard 3 prong plug.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

That's what I thought he prly has a 120v outlet lol


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

okay since i changed how i clone. well i dont let them get much light they stayed green and rooted in 8 days. now i know and love that i can put them in a corner with little light and bam. i dont use a heat pad.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> okay since i changed how i clone. well i dont let them get much light they stayed green and rooted in 8 days. now i know and love that i can put them in a corner with little light and bam. i dont use a heat pad.


Really huh I thought you had to keep 24 hours of.light on clones


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

Bman, I bought everything separate because it's a little cheaper. I got these parts on eBay and I bought a 32 gallon black trash can with a lid to use as a reservoir. You can connect 48 buckets to the controller and each expansion kit has 6 buckets, I bought one eexpansion kit to start to see how I liked the ebb buckets, then when I realized I liked them I bought another expansion so I have 12 buckets now. So about 300$ for everything you need to run 6 buckets and $360 for 12 buckets. It saves a nice chunk of change by buying the parts separate like this . I'm sure it's cheaper to build a controller bucket but I just wanted something pre-made with a warranty


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gs3000 said:


> Purple Jolly Rancher Harvest Check out the colors!
> View attachment 3292876 View attachment 3292875


Where did.you find beans for.this I def want to.try this one out


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Really huh I thought you had to keep 24 hours of.light on clones


they get anywhere from 18-24 depending where i stick them.this time they are in my veg room with 20 hrs light and i put then at the end of my t8 with duel 13 watt bulbs and it doesnt put much light where i put them. the rest time allows the plant to make roots ect.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Bman, I bought everything separate because it's a little cheaper. I got these parts on eBay and I bought a 32 gallon black trash can with a lid to use as a reservoir. You can connect 48 buckets to the controller and each expansion kit has 6 buckets, I bought one eexpansion kit to start to see how I liked the ebb buckets, then when I realized I liked them I bought another expansion so I have 12 buckets now. So about 300$ for everything you need to run 6 buckets and $360 for 12 buckets. It saves a nice chunk of change by buying the parts separate like this . I'm sure it's cheaper to build a controller bucket but I just wanted something pre-made with a warranty


Nice man I.def like that set upyou got my.next run I'm.definetly going to have to talk to you aboutthat. Haha don't wanna steal.your design but I might have to do something similar lol what kind of lighting do you have? And how big is your space


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> they get anywhere from 18-24 depending where i stick them.this time they are in my veg room with 20 hrs light and i put then at the end of my t8 with duel 13 watt bulbs and it doesnt put much light where i put them. the rest time allows the plant to make roots ect.


Very well man sounds good


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering I heard of people sending clones through the mail is that possible?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

It's only a 5x5 tent but it's 80" tall so I can grow much bigger plantswith out worrying about the distance to the light, preferably I'd run 9 plants that are a little bigger but this round I'm doing 12 smaller plants and I've been lsting the crap out of them to get as many tops as possible and keep them a little shorter. I have a 1000w in there but would much rather run 2 600s but I just don't have the budget until next year to get the 600s. 2 600s in that size tent with that system would crush 1g per Watt even with a novice grower (I'd imagine anyway) I've gotten a gpw a couple times in the same space with a 1000w hps, but oh man 600s are my dream lol. I'd be glad to help ya if you decide to get the equipment. Once it's all dialed in its so easy to maintain. Since I've switched to a 1 part powder nute line I am having no trouble running multiple strains with the same nute strength, which is a huge plus considering I get tired of smoking the same strain over a extended period of time. I ran into problems running two strains in the system with a 3 part nute so I would advise against using multipart nutes with multiple strains, veg+bloom is what I use, bbut maxi bloom is also a cheaper one part nute line.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> which bulb do you like better? eye?


Yea the eye is a nice light and it was 72 instead of 29 so not that big a deal on the money. 80 dollars a year more i can do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Very well man sounds good


Yea go easy on the light i use two 24 in lights of america floros from walmart. I do 40 clones under them.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's only a 5x5 tent but it's 80" tall so I can grow much bigger plantswith out worrying about the distance to the light, preferably I'd run 9 plants that are a little bigger but this round I'm doing 12 smaller plants and I've been lsting the crap out of them to get as many tops as possible and keep them a little shorter. I have a 1000w in there but would much rather run 2 600s but I just don't have the budget until next year to get the 600s. 2 600s in that size tent with that system would crush 1g per Watt even with a novice grower (I'd imagine anyway) I've gotten a gpw a couple times in the same space with a 1000w hps, but oh man 600s are my dream lol. I'd be glad to help ya if you decide to get the equipment. Once it's all dialed in its so easy to maintain. Since I've switched to a 1 part powder nute line I am having no trouble running multiple strains with the same nute strength, which is a huge plus considering I get tired of smoking the same strain over a extended period of time. I ran into problems running two strains in the system with a 3 part nute so I would advise against using multipart nutes with multiple strains, veg+bloom is what I use, bbut maxi bloom is also a cheaper one part nute line.


Thanks.man yeah I will definitely be talking to.you about this probably sometime in.February is when.I'll.be setting.up a new system providing this grow I have going.now works out the way I want so.I can afford to.do.some major upgrades but thanks.man I would definitely want to do multiple strains.so.that one part nute sounds perfect but what exactly.is lsting I've never done that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

Lst is when you tie the branches down, and each node becomes a new top, so say there is 5 nodes on a branch, if you tie it down so it's horizontal, you will have 5 new tops instead of one top. The good thing about lst is there is no stress to the plant (lst=low stress training)


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lst is when you tie the branches down, and each node becomes a new top, so say there is 5 nodes on a branch, if you tie it down so it's horizontal, you will have 5 new tops instead of one top. The good thing about lst is there is no stress to the plant (lst=low stress training)





AlphaPhase said:


> Lst is when you tie the branches down, and each node becomes a new top, so say there is 5 nodes on a branch, if you tie it down so it's horizontal, you will have 5 new tops instead of one top. The good thing about lst is there is no stress to the plant (lst=low stress training)


Oh really that seems to good to be true next time you do it send me a picture so I.could see would ya and do you leave it permentally tied down?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

I use string and duct tape and leave it tied down permanently. Here's some pics, it's hard to see because the hps was on. I also top the new tops that form and it gives me double the tops


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I use string and duct tape and leave it tied down permanently. Here's some pics, it's hard to see because the hps was on. I also top the new tops that form and it gives me double the tops


Yeah it.is kind if.hard to.see but May be I.can look up on YouTubeor something but when is good to start that and is it to late if I'm getting.ready to put my girls into flower here soon? what strain ya got going there btw


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

You can lst from 2weeks old through harvest. I have purple paralysis, 24k white gold, sour power biker and tangilope


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's a better pic. One of the best things about my system is all I have to do is lift the lid to move the plant roots and all


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You can lst from 2weeks old through harvest. I have purple paralysis, 24k white gold, sour power biker and tangilope


Nice so technically I could lst them now if I wanted? There about 20 inches tall right.now but yeah I.need .to work on ymy topping for some.reason I don't think.im.doing.it right


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah you can lst any branch you want and it won't hurt the plant, just be careful not to snap the stem, go slow, and you can tie it down a little more each day or two. You're topping looks fine, cut the top and two new tops form, so you did it just fine


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's a better pic. One of the best things about my system is all I have to do is lift the lid to move the plant roots and all


Ah there we go that's a good pic


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah you can lst any branch you want and it won't hurt the plant, just be careful not to snap the stem, go slow, and you can tie it down a little more each day or two. You're topping looks fine, cut the top and two new tops form, so you did it just fine


Ok does it take a little.for the newgrowth


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 13, 2014)

here's a pic of my first successful veg grow I did a ton of LSTand got a ton of tops its great if you've got height restrictions.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 13, 2014)

Everything will continue growing and nothing will stop. It doesn't cause any stress. The principal of lst is that plants grow towards the light (up) so if the branch is tied horizontal the nodes must grow up, which creates the new tops. No magic tricks, just good ol plant genetics


----------



## Gs3000 (Nov 13, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Where did.you find beans for.this I def want to.try this one out


Hey TheBman24, These were actually clones that I picked up from a market in Seattle. I'm going to pick up more and do a full run or these girls.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gs3000 said:


> Hey TheBman24, These were actually clones that I picked up from a market in Seattle. I'm going to pick up more and do a full run or these girls.


Damn bro I wish I could find those beans that looks like a awesome strain..


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Everything will continue growing and nothing will stop. It doesn't cause any stress. The principal of lst is that plants grow towards the light (up) so if the branch is tied horizontal the nodes must grow up, which creates the new tops. No magic tricks, just good ol plant genetics


Well thanks bro for all the help being a newbie I have like 10 million questions haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

[QUOTE TheBman24, post: 11052958, member: 886773"]Hey guys just wondering I heard of people sending clones through the mail is that possible?[/QUOTE]
It is possible but you have to know people a have a repore with them. it is kind of iffy you know.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2014)

I could be wrong, but you use the same amount of power, whether 120v or 240v.
All running it through a 240v circuit does is reduce the current load on the wires in the Romex by reducing the amps running through the wires, and the circuit breaker is usually much higher amperage rating.
600w @ 120v = 5amps
600w @ 240v = 2.5amps

But you've still used the same amount of kiliwatt/hours, which is 0.6-kwh for a 600 watt light, and 1.0-kwh for a 1000watt light.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Damn bro I wish I could find those beans that looks like a awesome strain..


You are friends with nyc right? He is getting a bean fairy next week and you might could get some to play with


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Oh really that seems to good to be true next time you do it send me a picture so I.could see would ya and do you leave it permentally tied down?


here is a clear pic of how to lst. if you want to do it this way. this is the whole plant bent over and a few days later.





you see the clothes hanger holding it down.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, another HUGE plus of running it at 240v is the increased safety factor of a less stressed power circuit when running 120v, as we often load other things on the same outlet, or string of outlets sharing a common circuit breaker (fans, side lights, extraction fans, humidifiers, A/C).
A 240v outlet is on a dedicated circuit with a large circuit breaker. (though any power outlet can fail, at any time)


----------



## Gs3000 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You are friends with nyc right? He is getting a bean fairy next week and you might could get some to play with


 I have never shipped clones before. But it's worth a try. I brought my clones from the Cloners Market. http://www.clonersmarket.com/strain-menu.html Purple Jolly Rancher is suppose to be a cross between Purple Kush and Route 66


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You are friends with nyc right? He is getting a bean fairy next week and you might could get some to play with


Well I'd love something to play with


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> here is a clear pic of how to lst. if you want to do it this way. this is the whole plant bent over and a few days later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are the clones doing? Give them a good spray i found about 5 sm today on the clones and it could be it getting cold. It is close to where the power comes in the room. They should be ready for one gal now?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Well I'd love something to play with


Ok


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gs3000 said:


> I have never shipped clones before. But it's worth a try. I brought my clones from the Cloners Market. http://www.clonersmarket.com/strain-menu.html Purple Jolly Rancher is suppose to be a cross between Purple Kush and Route 66


Yeah I've never done it either but my buddy knows a guy that does and says it works for him but I personally never tried figured I'd ask.you guys but let me no if you ever find seeds or something for that strain lol I saw it and was. Just like wow I'd love to try that one out


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> How are the clones doing? Give them a good spray i found about 5 sm today on the clones and it could be it getting cold. It is close to where the power comes in the room. They should be ready for one gal now?


You reading my mind bro. I up potted them to 1 gal 2 hrs ago. they got kelp water. I have lady bugs tomorrow i am thinking and yep i got some bugs in my tent now, but its all good as the lady bugs will handle them. I am not spraying anything on them to kill them since i want to use preditor bugs. i might order Phytoseiulus persimilis and be done with them. i will give lady bugs a shot. I figure in 3 weeks they will go into 3 gal pots. It when the c99 is harvested i will make clones so i can do a run with them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yea i have to stay on top of them down here in the swamps.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i have to stay on top of them down here in the swamps.


order some bugs. $15 a month is cheap for what we are doing. and they could make it longer if you clean off all pest chemicals on pots/floors and walls. I have to clean mine Saturday then apply lady bugs in all 3 area's.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

I use neam and pepper spray myself. I just have to deal with new ones that find there way in. I could give them a try we have bugs almost year around here.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

I do like pepper spray but its so dangerous to anyone in the house when i make it.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 13, 2014)

So all my chores are done and i smoked some cindy and now again i have this shit eating grin on my face and am giggling for no reason. I love this strain of c99.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am trimming honeybee #1 ( purple kush x gs og)


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

Trash pile babies and some stray seedlings:




Scott's OG babies are blooming. The male has the garlic smell.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2014)

You guys talk too much... lol

@jigfresh ....Flashback!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2014)

Button Ben with Dogs and some Pits. Potted them up and topped all the clones down so the main stem is level with side stems.

Last week>

Potted up - pic taken before they were topped.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2014)

All going well, this will be part of the new home for BB production. The gardens will be cleared (no one living at the house for a while now). The place has quite a few terraces, I think its around 750 ft elevation from sea level, also has an orchard with Apple, Pear, and Orange trees. And the owners have conveniently made nice raised concrete beds, that are fed with water from the 15m (50ft deep) deep well on the property (probably be worthwhile checking what the water is like before using on our precious's

Panoramic of the back terrace

Raised beds:


One of the front Terraces

Moody pic (not me btw)>>

Some of the plants that were at the Club we went to. Clone sstraight into 12/12. They had a really nice chocolope smelling one!

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

DST said:


> All going well, this will be part of the new home for BB production. The gardens will be cleared (no one living at the house for a while now). The place has quite a few terraces, I think its around 750 ft elevation from sea level, also has an orchard with Apple, Pear, and Orange trees. And the owners have conveniently made nice raised concrete beds, that are fed with water from the 15m (50ft deep) deep well on the property (probably be worthwhile checking what the water is like before using on our precious's
> 
> Panoramic of the back terrace
> View attachment 3293420
> ...



looks amazing, all that was missing was a BB sticker lol.

2015 is going to be an interesting year, best of luck!.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2014)

cheers ghb, here's hoping it will be


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning.600 tgif


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You are friends with nyc right? He is getting a bean fairy next week and you might could get some to play with


 Hey Doc i'll share don't worry.


DST said:


> All going well, this will be part of the new home for BB production. The gardens will be cleared (no one living at the house for a while now). The place has quite a few terraces, I think its around 750 ft elevation from sea level, also has an orchard with Apple, Pear, and Orange trees. And the owners have conveniently made nice raised concrete beds, that are fed with water from the 15m (50ft deep) deep well on the property (probably be worthwhile checking what the water is like before using on our precious's
> 
> Panoramic of the back terrace
> View attachment 3293420
> ...



You want some free labor DST get me a ticket and i'll work my ass off for you lol



AND GOOD MORNING FELLAS!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2014)

FB #2


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Last day of veg my friends then it's.go time! Should I trim some of these fan leaves up or what?


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

lovely looking fireballs sog bob, that is going to be a winning grow.

600 club working holiday enwhysea, it would be fun wouldn't it. i could be the main tester/ cook. do you like cheese?


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Last day of veg my friends then it's.go time! Should I trim some of these fan leaves up or what?


leave them be, they will look after themselves. get ready for your nice neat little plants to go batshit crazy on you!, they will grow over an inch per day for the first couple of weeks after switching to 12/12


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> lovely looking fireballs sog bob, that is going to be a winning grow.
> 
> 600 club working holiday enwhysea, it would be fun wouldn't it. i could be the main tester/ cook. do you like cheese?


i say all of us usa 600's plan a trip to our beloved BB guys over the pond or wherever they are and have a good ole american hot box session. followed up with many many beers and a couple shots of te killa


oh and @ghb im pretty damn fancy in a kitchen bro but i cant say i've been to exposed to cheeses
unless were talking about the strain i grew


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> leave them be, they will look after themselves. get ready for your nice neat little plants to go batshit crazy on you!, they will grow over an inch per day for the first couple of weeks after switching to 12/12


Hell yeah I'm ready for that brotha


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i say all of us usa 600's plan a trip to our beloved BB guys over the pond or wherever they are and have a good ole american hot box session. followed up with many many beers and a couple shots of te killa
> 
> 
> oh and @ghb im pretty damn fancy in a kitchen bro but i cant say i've been to exposed to cheeses
> unless were talking about the strain i grew


Damm idk about tequila lol maybe some southern comfort


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Damm idk about tequila lol maybe some southern comfort


you're a soco kinda guy huh personally if im gonna drink hard shit its gonna be crown royal or hennessy over anything


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

lol forget all the liquor, if i'm smoking the last thing on my mind is a drink 

and you can never have too much cheese nyc, regardless of what your doc tells you!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

i haven't been to a doctor in years but i do fancy some quesadillers


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Y


Enwhysea said:


> i haven't been to a doctor in years but i do fancy some quesadillers


YeS sir that's all I drink.is soco lol crown royal isn't to.bad though


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

DST said:


> All going well, this will be part of the new home for BB production. The gardens will be cleared (no one living at the house for a while now). The place has quite a few terraces, I think its around 750 ft elevation from sea level, also has an orchard with Apple, Pear, and Orange trees. And the owners have conveniently made nice raised concrete beds, that are fed with water from the 15m (50ft deep) deep well on the property (probably be worthwhile checking what the water is like before using on our precious's
> 
> Panoramic of the back terrace
> View attachment 3293420
> ...


I'll lift my glass to you DST, Luck and good fortune!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

we should all chip in and buy a compound out in the middle of somewhere and all live there with our families doobie you can bring your motobike and kittys we can all be soo happy guys dst will keep the cheese rollin


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

be like one of those cults 

but less weird obviously.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah we could share women too


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

what a generous guy! supchaka would like you, hell me too, i've seen what you are bringing to the table lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

lmao well you guys bring the green thumb and ill bring the bling bum


----------



## Figgy (Nov 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> you're a soco kinda guy huh personally if im gonna drink hard shit its gonna be crown royal or hennessy over anything


Moonshine here all day!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2014)

We've discussed such a plan a few times NYC. 600 commune. I said I'd buy the land and let you all come on board... but there was to be no alcohol at my request and everyone revolted. I don't like drunks lol.



Enwhysea said:


> i say all of us usa 600's plan a trip to our beloved BB guys over the pond or wherever they are and have a good ole american hot box session. followed up with many many beers and a couple shots of te killa


Speaking of travelling, my flight to Amsterdam next week was $790 round trip from the west coast. It's a fun city there and it's cool how potheads from all round the world meet up for the cup. Definitely worth checking out someday. Kinda freaking out at the moment though as I worry I'm going to miss my baby.  Wondering why I planned such a long trip, haha.... kids sure make a person different.

Been close to 48 hours since the root canal and I'm still fucking numb on half my face. Really un fucking cool. Not sure if it is comforting news but 99.9% of people regain all feeling within 6 months! Good times.

And on a down note, our babies nurse, the only one who's given her shots in her year+ died last saturday. 30 years old.... 24 weeks pregnant, died in her sleep unexpectedly. Baby was saved, but only for 4 days. He passed on Tuesday. There's a video of the dad singing to his baby trending on FB. I can't watch it. Too close to home after we lost a baby at 21 weeks in 2010. Can't imagine having to lose my wife and baby in the span of a week. They met volunteering in NY for 9/11. She was a special person.

My 3 plants are still alive an healthy... I guess I still have it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2014)

Woah, I missed the women sharing post. All bets are off. Let's do this thing, haha


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

@jigfresh try and get some good seeds while you're there man i'd love a couple especially anything sour diesel-ish


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

So all my chores are done and i smoked some cindy and now again i have this shit eating grin on my face and am giggling for no reason. I love this strain of c99. 


Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3293298 I am trimming honeybee #1 ( purple kush x gs og)


wow love the colors and cant wait to be smoking some of her. thanks again.


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> we should all chip in and buy a compound out in the middle of somewhere and all live there with our families doobie you can bring your motobike and kittys we can all be soo happy guys dst will keep the cheese rollin


Cheese rolling?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> we should all chip in and buy a compound out in the middle of somewhere and all live there with our families doobie you can bring your motobike and kittys we can all be soo happy guys dst will keep the cheese rollin


LoL yeah right in.the middle of Montana


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay i added boiling water to all 17 plants in flower. this will put them into overdrive finish while they get so sticky and dry on the plant. 2 weeks my flower room will be empty and cleaned then its a veg area for 3-4 weeks till i get the veg plants topped and ready for another round. I have already dried 1/2 oz from lower buds(popcorn) they are awesome.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

that is some really shitty news jig, what a cruel and unforgiving world it is, there are no certainties in this life except for the one that will find us all eventually. 

for all the pain in his life right now there must still be a part of him that is full of happiness, the time shared with loved ones that can never, ever be taken away. it may be a while before he smiles again, but love is so powerful nothing can destroy the memories. 

it is easy for me to say this, i haven't lost the love of my life, but he is a lucky man to have found love in the first place. some will never know what it is to have somebody you care so much about you would take their pain or die for them if you could. so long as he can stay sane he will recover in time, for him, the world still turns, positivity is what will keep it turning but it is a MAJOR test of character, i'm not sure many would make it through.


there can be no yin without yang, no light without darkness and no joy without sorrow


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Last day of veg my friends then it's.go time! Should I trim some of these fan leaves up or what?


Leave your leaves alone


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

When my sister died i was 12 years old and i feel for him. It showed me early that life iis short so enjoy it with your friends/family. Say you love who you love often. I am tearing up. I am praying for him.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> When my sister died i was 12 years old and i feel for him. It showed me early that life iis short so enjoy it with your friends/family. Say you love who you love often. I am tearing up. I am praying for him.


So true I lost a really good friend back in high school and to this day the thought of h brings me to tears like right now...on another note I'm at the hospital my gf was rushed here from her job today and I just got here the doc says she's got a stricture and its stopping her from swallowing I'm not really sure what to do guys....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2014)

Before we lost our son, I had no idea what people walk around with. The pain inside, it's amazing. Also amazing how we keep doing our thing even with the loss of a parent, child, sibling, friend, partner, pet, loved one.

NYC, just be there for your gf, try to be calm for her and ask the docs questions.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So true I lost a really good friend back in high school and to this day the thought of h brings me to tears like right now...on another note I'm at the hospital my gf was rushed here from her job today and I just got here the doc says she's got a stricture and its stopping her from swallowing I'm not really sure what to do guys....


you cant do anything but just being there is huge. You may have to baby her a few days and that will be your job.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> for all the pain in his life right now there must still be a part of him that is full of happiness, the time shared with loved ones that can never, ever be taken away. it may be a while before he smiles again, but love is so powerful nothing can destroy the memories.


The guy seems very grounded in love. Bless him. Glad I got my gals. Here's his words on the passing of his son.

Dear friends, family, and supporters; it is with an unbelievably heavy heart that I write this. My little fighter, Lennon James Picco went to sleep in his daddy's arms late last night. He was surrounded by family, friends, and the best doctors, nurses and hospital staff in the world. He was dressed in an outfit that Ashley bought for him, with little guitars on it, and wrapped in a blanket made by a dear friend. I am so thankful for the four unforgettable days I got to spend with him. His mommy would have been so beyond joy to see him and to hold him, touch him, bathe him, sing to him - as I have had the privilege of doing. I have been so blessed and honored to love him before he was formed, to cherish him while mommy carried him, meet him face to precious face, and hold his perfect little body while we said "goodbye for now". There are no words, but I wanted to keep you updated, as your love and support has meant more than anything in the world. All you need is love.

Don't mean to bring things down... just this has been heavy on my heart and mind the past few days and I enjoy sharing with you all (my friends).

And @Bman24, like NYC said, leave your leaves alone.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So true I lost a really good friend back in high school and to this day the thought of h brings me to tears like right now...on another note I'm at the hospital my gf was rushed here from her job today and I just got here the doc says she's got a stricture and its stopping her from swallowing I'm not really sure what to do guys....


Hope she's ok.man send a prayer that way


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

I am glad you brought this to our attention brother. It reminds me again to enjoy every moment you can with friends and family. Thank you.


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bless u all club 600,Family and all loved ones first! i feel for u all.
Keep it green!

Rocko


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

do what makes you happy, each and every single day. then you will die happy which is all anybody can ask for.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 14, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay i added boiling water to all 17 plants in flower. this will put them into overdrive finish while they get so sticky and dry on the plant. 2 weeks my flower room will be empty and cleaned then its a veg area for 3-4 weeks till i get the veg plants topped and ready for another round. I have already dried 1/2 oz from lower buds(popcorn) they are awesome.


I'm wanting to try the boiling roots method. Is it really that good as what I hear?


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

boiling your roots what's the reasoning behind that? please indulge me!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

@jigfresh made me cry this morning man. Even the thought kills me. If specially lately.

Also Your an awesome guy. If what happened to u two happened to us I doubt we would have kept trying. 

We need to get together w the kiddos again! 
Better to revel in what we do have than think about all that can/does go wrong... Live in the moment right!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> be like one of those cults
> 
> but less weird obviously.


The THCult.
The Cannabis Cult.
The Cult of 600 Leaves.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

i was thinking more like "CLUB 600" but your ideas seem so much more mainstream and less weird


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 14, 2014)

What's up C-Six-Double-Oh?!

Did you miss that ass? I'm back for the winter growing and discussion, I hope you are all well!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I'm wanting to try the boiling roots method. Is it really that good as what I hear?


it gets the plant going into super finish mode. yes it rocks. some let them dry on the plant for 3 days some 10 and ive seen 47 days and was told it was amazing. I will be cutting off buds starting when its dry around day 8-10 then every day till i like it. I leave mine in my grow room and let the lights come on like normal while its doing its thing. some remove them with just dim light.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> What's up C-Six-Double-Oh?!
> 
> Did you miss that ass? I'm back for the winter growing and discussion, I hope you are all well!



i like being reminded that i'm indeed a man every time i use riu. so thanks for that at least.

so you have been outdoors for the summer? what have you been up to?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> boiling your roots what's the reasoning behind that? please indulge me!


I cant remember the whole breakdown but it gets the plant to sue all remaining resouces in its roots/ stems/ and i tried it last time and loved how it turned out. so this time i did all 17 ladies in flower. that is around 4lbs of smoke, so you know i wouldnt do it if it wasnt good. you can let them dry on the plant or just give them 3-4 days minimal time. if you give them 4 days you will have to finish drying them like normal. I am gonna go for 8 days min maybe even 14.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

so just treat it like any other day, leave the lights on and water with boiling water? do you do it once or multiple times?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> so just treat it like any other day, leave the lights on and water with boiling water? do you do it once or multiple times?


1 time. You can turn the lights off or leave them on. i have only done the lights on method. after 3-4 days the lights can be shut off till its done to save power. the reason i leave them on for 3-4 days at 12/12 is so the plant can finish off. just make sure plenty of air movement(fans) since it will not drink the water form the soil(boiled roots) my rh went up about 20% more for a couple hrs after doing this.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Shwagbag said:


> What's up C-Six-Double-Oh?!
> 
> Did you miss that ass? I'm back for the winter growing and discussion, I hope you are all well!


Lol there we go nice pic


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> i like being reminded that i'm indeed a man every time i use riu. so thanks for that at least.
> 
> so you have been outdoors for the summer? what have you been up to?


I cut back on indoor growing in the summer due to severe time constraints and the high(er) temps inviting unwanted pests. Haven't had a harvest in months! I've got some new and old strains upcanned and ready for flower now, pretty excited to be back to makin' dank. Fresh batch of organic soil cookin' too 

Oh, and a new 600w ballast, of course


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

LA Con - gifted from FMILY - gifted to BobBitchen - gifted back to me:




Triploid:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone grown herijuana jack33 ? got a freebie siting here from attitude and looking for a new mum.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like it will have a ton of different phenos! Anything with Jack is good!

Puff puff pass


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2014)

Damn! 13 pages to get caught up just now. I was finding it funny how there were some old ideas brought back in to conversation as I read along.

I have been working the past couple of weeks tiling a sweet ass shower  and two bathroom floors. I tried to keep up but still fell 13 pages behind, lol. All I've got are some crappy pics from my phone of the work though. Here's one of the shower before I wiped it.

The homeowner said he would have a drywall guy come in after us to finish the drywall work, lol. It's funny to me because the drywall work needed to be done first. Now it will be a pain in the arse to make it look good. I guess it's not my problem since he didn't just want me to do it for him.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh, and I ran out of edibles so I'm making some butter today for cookies tomorrow. Hopefully these are stronger than the last ones were. They were made with butter from mostly abv bud and a little airy bud. They weren't strong enough to get me to sleep through the night. This batch has 17gm of some Lambsbread bud that I let get too dry. I thought about re-hydrating it but decided to go this route instead.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

Lambsbread to help you count sheep


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

Some farmers will be counting green sheep in Washington state:

*http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2014/11/14/historic-half-ton-pot-auction-in-washington-saturday/*
*





*


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 14, 2014)

I came home today and my cat made me proud. This was found by where my seedlings disappeared. Whats left of 1 dead mouse!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 14, 2014)

That's some crazy shit.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - It better be free if I am going to be the one who trims it!

@Dezracer - bathroom looks sweet! Owner is probably doing the drywall themselves haha


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

@jimmer6577 - Good cat!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Some farmers will be counting green sheep in Washington state:
> 
> *http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2014/11/14/historic-half-ton-pot-auction-in-washington-saturday/
> 
> ...


Did you notice the address on that notice?
How long is the road it's on?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

Finally made it home guys today was exhausting but I'm just glad we got to go home


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Did you notice the address on that notice?
> How long is the road it's on?





Hmmm... Almost seems suspect.
It's almost smack dab in the geological center of Washington State (well, south central Washington, I guess), half-way between Yakima And Walla Walla.
About a 5-1/2 hour drive from me.
So is this a pot auction, or a honey pot auction by the fedz!?!?!?

*(Inquiring minds want to know who might be looking to gather a bunch of big buyers onto one central location in the middle of nowhere, to perhaps bust & seize huge assets one more time before the power is removed from their abusive hands?)*

Or, it COULD be that it's in the middle of farm country where it was grown, and it's easier to make the bidders come to you.

_*(Especially if you were a secret government sting to nab buyers & distributors...)*_

Hmmm...

*(now, where's my GD tinfoil hat!? Oh... it's on my head where it belongs... my preciousessssss.....!!)*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Did you notice the address on that notice?
> How long is the road it's on?





Enwhysea said:


> Finally made it home guys today was exhausting but I'm just glad we got to go home


Always good to get someone home from the hospital.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah put ordeal ain't over yet though we've got a lot of checkups to go to withibt the next two weeks apparently some.medicine her dermatologist prescribed can cause severe ulcers in the throat....which it did. On another note this is a pic of some LST I did that I'm proud of on my current grow. 

 

And I know I know you all look down upon stealing but I'm getting a PDF copy of the secrets of the west coast growers if you guys want me to shoot you the link in a pm I'd be glad too I like how the first page says ounces are for amateurs and pounds for pros


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Yeah put ordeal ain't over yet though we've got a lot of checkups to go to withibt the next two weeks apparently some.medicine her dermatologist prescribed can cause severe ulcers in the throat....which it did. On another note this is a pic of some LST I did that I'm proud of on my current grow.
> 
> View attachment 3293843
> 
> And I know I know you all look down upon stealing but I'm getting a PDF copy of the secrets of the west coast growers if you guys want me to shoot you the link in a pm I'd be glad too I like how the first page says ounces are for amateurs and pounds for pros


Yeah shoot me the link


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> View attachment 3293823
> View attachment 3293825
> 
> Hmmm... Almost seems suspect.
> ...


It's in the middle of nowhere! It's highly guarded and even has a nice porta potty!! Didn't you check out the pics of the operation? It's the first thing I saw lol!

http://cannabisandsocialpolicy.org/photo-essay-state-legal-sun-grown-production-in-washington-state/


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's some of my handy lst. It's a dp from a friend and he doesn't know what the dp stands for. They were from his gramps, so who knows, but she was a stretchy bitch.
And since the camera was in the shed.......


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's in the middle of nowhere! It's highly guarded and even has a nice porta potty!! Didn't you check out the pics of the operation? It's the first thing I saw lol!
> 
> http://cannabisandsocialpolicy.org/photo-essay-state-legal-sun-grown-production-in-washington-state/



No time for pics.
Only words.
Not even pics of words.
But words of pics are acceptable.
As is Pictionary.
And smoke signals.
Heap many smoke signals.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 14, 2014)

BOILING WATER ON THE ROOT? 
Is this done after the 2 week flush ? Just pour hot water on the plant and let it dry?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

More in the jars but more to go still


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Here's some of my handy lst. It's a dp from a friend and he doesn't know what the dp stands for. They were from his gramps, so who knows, but she was a stretchy bitch.View attachment 3293868
> And since the camera was in the shed.......View attachment 3293869View attachment 3293870 View attachment 3293871


DP= Durban poison maybe?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> DP= Durban poison maybe?


That's the only DP I can think of really and if it was stretchy that would explain it. She's a soaring sativa!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

Being stretchy can also be explained by DP's.
What the...!?!?!?
Okay.
I'm done.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

There's also Director of Photography.
Dual-Pole
Diptheria.
Decent Porn.
Ummmm.....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok you want some porn doobie, here ya go!


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> More in the jars but more to go stillView attachment 3293887


Hell yeah brother wish I had that


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> BOILING WATER ON THE ROOT?
> Is this done after the 2 week flush ? Just pour hot water on the plant and let it dry?


when you are ready to have start harvest, anything you do like flush is done, apply boiling water dotn need run off. in 10 gal pot i use 1.5 gal boiling water. that hits the roots and it goes into turbo finish mode. it will take 3-4 days to get it to eat and finish. then its dark or low light for another 3-44 days depending if you got the room to brown bush it. dont pay attention to the name (brown bush) stupid name. it allows the plant perfect finish and your buds will be amazing. Try it. you then will know what i do. i cant explain since i am not a botanist. you will love its affect.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

@jimmer, enjoy the 12 - 15 weeks of flowering on that DP.(stretchy bitch)(lol)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

Adjusted the tension on the drive chain of the Ninja and took it out for a test ride.
Just got back from a 1-hour ride in 33f grooviness!

Hit some roads that allowed for 70-ish mph here & there.
We've had freezing rain for the last few nights, but day times it gets just warm enough to melt and partially dry off.
But the temperature is dropping quick (will be down to 25f tonight), and I was noticing sheens of ice on the wet areas of the roads coming in the back way to get home.
Not a slip, trip, or potato chip!
Will be getting a set of Michelin Pilot Road 4 tires come the 1st of December to help with wet/cold roads and they'll be good for sport touring in Summer.
But the OEM tires did better than I thought they would, all things considering.
I'd never run them at a track, or do much heavy canyon carving with them, but they did better in the wet & cold we've had lately than any online review ever gave them, and I'm not planning any Track Days up in Portland until I have the suspension upgraded & good SS-braided brake lines, and money to burn on a set of tires I'd hope to ruin by the end of the day.
But, having fun riding again! (The scooter was fun, but well, there is no comparison)
It's like flying with your eyeballs.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Adjusted the tension on the drive chain of the Ninja and took it out for a test ride.
> Just got back from a 1-hour ride in 33f grooviness!
> 
> Hit some roads that allowed for 70-ish mph here & there.
> ...


I so want to go for a ride. I have to redo suspension on the bike my brother traded me. Its a S&S race harley and its setup for 170 lbs. I am 235 now and can get to 265 easy. The season ran out so i have to wait and fix it over winter. it also has to ride my ol lady she is 131lbs wet. Back on track i so want a bike ride its killing me. ride for me please.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey: The Doob a-rides...


_"The Doob a-rides. I don’t know about you but I take comfort in that. It’s good knowin’ he’s out there. The Doob. Ridin' ‘er sleazy for all us sinners."_
_
_


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Hey: The Doob a-rides...
> 
> 
> _"The Doob a-rides. I don’t know about you but I take comfort in that. It’s good knowin’ he’s out there. The Doob. Ridin' ‘er sleazy for all us sinners."
> _


Mind if i do a jay


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mind if i do a jay


PLEASE!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2014)

doc i found the problem and the ladies are on it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rock on i will spray next time
Bodi testers made it today i am stoked for the urkle x snow lotus they sent. I will be popping them next week with some karma og


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 14, 2014)

DP = Deep Purple?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 14, 2014)

Nyc, can you pm me the link for the book please? I wouldn't mind reading something decent


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 14, 2014)

Some how a few purple paralysis grew about 4-5" since last light, they're just about as big as the tangilope now, do plants have huge growth spurts at random times in veg? I've never seen nothing happen like that except during the flower stretch. I'm hoping they slow down so the others can catch up haha


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> We're a dying breed Oldman, I'm not happy unless the people around me are happy.


LOL....Dinosaurs indeed.

This reminded me of a scene from the film "Blast from the past"
where Brandon Frasers character defines "a gentleman to be
someone who trys to make everyone around them as happy
as possible."

I have decided that I am a Brotodon.

:0)

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> doc i found the problem and the ladies are on it.


They are my favorite room attendant.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2014)

Javadog said:


> LOL....Dinosaurs indeed.
> 
> This reminded me of a scene from the film "Blast from the past"
> where Brandon Frasers character defines "a gentleman to be
> ...


Thank whomever you pray to we're not extinct yet!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 14, 2014)

Lol @ jd, I don't think I've seen the movie, but that is a good definition, I try to be as humble as possible but I also try to do what's right for me when necessary. There's a fine line between keeping people around you happy and keeping yourself happy, too. Yin and yang


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 14, 2014)

This should brighten a few days:

*http://www.businessinsider.com/r-portland-prosecutors-drop-pot-cases-after-oregon-legalization-vote-2014-11*
*
Portland Prosecutors Drop Pot Cases After Oregon Legalization Vote

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/r-portland-prosecutors-drop-pot-cases-after-oregon-legalization-vote-2014-11#ixzz3J7H8QWmf
By Shelby Sebens

PORTLAND Ore. (Reuters) - Oregon's biggest county will no longer prosecute most marijuana cases after state voters voted this month to legalize the drug even as other prosecutors across the state take a more cautious approach, authorities said on Friday.

The Multnomah County district attorney, whose jurisdiction includes Portland, said that because recreational marijuana use by adults will become legal in July there is little point proceeding with marijuana possession or delivery cases.

“Because it is clear that a significant majority of voters in Multnomah County support the legalization of marijuana in certain amounts, this office will dismiss the pending charges related to conduct which will otherwise become legal," Multnomah County Chief District Attorney Don Rees said in a statement.

Oregon and Alaska voters decided in elections this month to legalize recreational marijuana use and usher in state-licensed retail shops similar to those operating in Washington state and Colorado.

Washington state and Colorado became the first U.S. states to allow marijuana use for pleasure in 2012 ballot initiatives.

While Multnomah County is no longer prosecuting marijuana cases, prosecutors elsewhere in the state are more hesitant. 

“That's not going to be what we do in Marion County,” Marion County District Attorney Walt Beglau said. “It's still against the rules in Oregon and under federal law. I feel it's premature to make any decisions given the law at this juncture.” 

Beglau said he expects to talk to local law enforcement officials in his county, which is home to state capital Salem, as well as other prosecutors across Oregon on how to best deal with the new law. 

“There's going to be a lot more conversation and that's going to be a broad conversation,” he said. 

In Clackamas County, the state's third largest and a suburb of Portland, prosecutors said they expect to make a decision soon. 

“We're still evaluating it,” Chief Deputy District Attorney Greg Horner said. “This idea that there's this huge sea change of cases is just not accurate.” 



Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/r-portland-prosecutors-drop-pot-cases-after-oregon-legalization-vote-2014-11#ixzz3J7H2ljpw*


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> doc i found the problem and the ladies are on it.


 HAHA horny lady's


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey fellas, checking in,,, I'm still alive and somewhat sain and still working 15hr days 7 days a week :-/ only got maybe 10 days left. 

Havnt really had the chance to sign in and read up on the six, forgive me, but ready to get back in the swing of things! 


Hey doobs how goes it? Would love to see some pics and hear your thoughts on the berry bubble, really hope it turned out nice smoke for ya.


Big ups all I hope everyone is well,,, "I'll be back" eventually.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The guy seems very grounded in love. Bless him. Glad I got my gals. Here's his words on the passing of his son.
> 
> Dear friends, family, and supporters; it is with an unbelievably heavy heart that I write this. My little fighter, Lennon James Picco went to sleep in his daddy's arms late last night. He was surrounded by family, friends, and the best doctors, nurses and hospital staff in the world. He was dressed in an outfit that Ashley bought for him, with little guitars on it, and wrapped in a blanket made by a dear friend. I am so thankful for the four unforgettable days I got to spend with him. His mommy would have been so beyond joy to see him and to hold him, touch him, bathe him, sing to him - as I have had the privilege of doing. I have been so blessed and honored to love him before he was formed, to cherish him while mommy carried him, meet him face to precious face, and hold his perfect little body while we said "goodbye for now". There are no words, but I wanted to keep you updated, as your love and support has meant more than anything in the world. All you need is love.
> 
> ...


I shed a tear. Thoughts with all parents that have to go through this.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been using rolling papers wrong for my whole life...


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 15, 2014)

The 'flaming backroll' , for extra style points you can light the spliff by inhaleing at the end Of burning off the excess rizzla.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey just switched my plants into flower question though since I had just topped about 5 days ago is it.going.to be effected or.anything


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've been using rolling papers wrong for my whole life...


Bro, there is no wrong way as long as you get to smoke it.


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 15, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Hey just switched my plants into flower question though since I had just topped about 5 days ago is it.going.to be effected or.anything


It will be effected but only in the way you wanted it to be, I've topped 10 days after flipping before with no ill effects . I'm pretty sure in 'mr greens I grow chronic ' he tops during flower.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 15, 2014)

NYC, I hope all is going OK with the gf. 

The hydro shop a friend uses is having a customer appreciation day today with lots of freebies and reps are going to be present. I've actually have heard good things about this place but it's on the other side of the city and the one I goto is real close to my school. Will post what goodies I get later.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've been using rolling papers wrong for my whole life...


holy cow that is so cool. gonna try it with my bob marley papers.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nyc, can you pm me the link for the book please? I wouldn't mind reading something decent


@TheBman24 I'll get it to you as soon as I get it. Its coming from.detroit my boy is just slow 

Made a little veg area today
 

Pineapple Kush clone. Got root bumps just not hanging yet. 
 

SourKushxDeepBlue
 
Long white roots I topped the other one I popped.

A bag seed my boy gave me either blue dream or green crack I can't recall =\
 

SourKushxDeepBlue
 
I topped it early like my boy said to do in the book I plan on having 40 tops at least I'll be doing a lot of vegging


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @TheBman24 I'll get it to you as soon as I get it. Its coming from.detroit my boy is just slow
> 
> Made a little veg area today
> View attachment 3294138
> ...


Looks.good bro.man.i.want.a.led so bad lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone ever taken Prednisone before? It's might make me feel 'euphoric'... I hope it's an enjoyable hallucinogenic euphoric and not a cracked out, tear off my skin euphoric


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone ever taken Prednisone before? It's might make me feel 'euphoric'... I hope it's an enjoyable hallucinogenic euphoric and not a cracked out, tear off my skin euphoric


Haha prednisone the steroid?


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 15, 2014)

just shot me a big 8 big point whitetail. going to be eating good this winter. 


harvesting deer by day, cannabis by night.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats BG. Enjoy. I don't think I've ever had the pleasure of tasting deer meet.



TheBman24 said:


> Haha prednisone the steroid?


That is the one. The dentist gave it to me to help the swelling in my face go down. Been 3 days now looking like a yeti.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Congrats BG. Enjoy. I don't think I've ever had the pleasure of tasting deer meet.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the one. The dentist gave it to me to help the swelling in my face go down. Been 3 days now looking like a yeti.


Haha you get wisdom teeth pulled.out.or root canal.or something?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2014)

Root canal. I'm still numb, it's not a fun feeling. And to think I have to go back to finish the job... I fucking HATE the dentist.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Root canal. I'm still numb, it's not a fun feeling. And to think I have to go back to finish the job... I fucking HATE the dentist.


I never went back,I put some de temp in the hole,and kept it pushing....
I'm not with paying someone to dig at my nerves scrape,scrape,dig..WTF.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Root canal. I'm still numb, it's not a fun feeling. And to think I have to go back to finish the job... I fucking HATE the dentist.


Haha yikes that blows brother couple percaset would.fix that just gotta be careful


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks jig. Deer meet aka venison is great stuff. I make mostly roasts but I'll save the tenderloins and fry em up. Might go out agin tomorrow to try and get another one. gotta pack this freezer full. Hoping we get some snow tonight. Hunting with snow is very cool


----------



## Figgy (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone ever taken Prednisone before? It's might make me feel 'euphoric'... I hope it's an enjoyable hallucinogenic euphoric and not a cracked out, tear off my skin euphoric


Horrible stuff! Unless it's absolutely needed I won't take the script out the doc's hands. Makes me super irritable, and I sleep like absolute crap on it. Best of luck.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 15, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> just shot me a big 8 big point whitetail. going to be eating good this winter.
> 
> 
> harvesting deer by day, cannabis by night.


Me and the father-in-law were munching on some deer jerky last night after a fat J. Good stuff! It's a great feeling having a freezer stocked with meat.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

yeah venison is good eating. most think its to gamey tasting. I love it.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Congrats BG. Enjoy. I don't think I've ever had the pleasure of tasting deer meet.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the one. The dentist gave it to me to help the swelling in my face go down. Been 3 days now looking like a yeti.


You should go to your local indoor farmers market and get some its very good IMO at leas . DeerJerky is tasty I almost prefer or it over beef


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

I love me some deer jerky! 

Oh and I think the flower room temps should work out just fine


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

What the auto.......

 

wait a minute just for fun let's zoom in for the elders of the 6 whose eyesight isn't what it used to be...

 

Oh what the hell let's make it a lil bigger for ya guys...

 
Still not satisfied? Sheesh tough crowd!

 
Hope ya'll enjoyed those as much as I enjoyed taking them  Stay high 6! I'm gonna go play in the snow!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2014)

good work Gig's
nice pix also
you happy with the new camera ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yessss Amsterdam bound in 3 weeks, the wife has booked us a weekend break and even got a babysitter for the kids, gonna go smoke myself stupid in the grey area, the wife is also gonna get high for the 1st time in yrs


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yessss Amsterdam bound in 3 weeks, the wife has booked us a weekend break and even got a babysitter for the kids, gonna go smoke myself stupid in the grey area, the wife is also gonna get high for the 1st time in yrs


That should be a blast man I went to the one in San Bernardino couple.years Go.was.crazy.Amsterdam is prly even better


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> That should be a blast man I went to the one in San Bernardino couple.years Go.was.crazy.Amsterdam is prly even better


Yeah m8 I've been to the dam twice before but this is the 2nd yr in a row the wife has taken me tor my bday.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah m8 I've been to the dam twice before but this is the 2nd yr in a row the wife has taken me tor my bday.


Damm.that's awesome.dude how long of a flight is that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Its about a 50 minute flight from scotland mate, get there in no time


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll be there the 20-28th.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

U over for the cup jig? Im going the 12-14th dec


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

that is a very nice auto. and all you going to the Dam have fun get some good seeds.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its about a 50 minute flight from scotland mate, get there in no time


Oh lol yeah guess you aren't far


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

he is across the pond from us in the usa.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Damn right, im from the land of Nessy, Tennants, Irn bru and men in kilts lol


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

I have 1/4 irish in me and 1 day will visit ireland and scottland. When i do it i will stay for a couple weeks.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I have 1/4 irish in me and 1 day will visit ireland and scottland. When i do it i will stay for a couple weeks.


Be sure to let me know if ur ever in scotland if ur near me ill show u around and make sure u get some good smoke


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

I will but it wont be for years. Have to take over family business then get a farm. I also want to visit Australia. Plus from scottland i would hit Spain and travel europe again for 6 weeks. I loved it when i was there for the ARMY.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2014)

I am going to the BBQ in Sacramento this year Dec 12-14. I will blaze a doobie with the crew to honor the cup


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

I.can.keep.my cfl in.the.room.in.flowering.right


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 15, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> I.can.keep.my cfl in.the.room.in.flowering.right


Yeah just keep them on the same timer as your main light


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Yeah just keep them on the same timer as your main light


Alright.Yeah that's what I thought


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 15, 2014)

Shizz freaking root canals  Ive had 4 succesful ones but my girl has had 1 and she needs surgery now to fix the dentists fuck up.. Sry to hear Jig.. Also i read that rootcanals could be a significant factor in terminal cancer but u know... it was a facebook thingie..

Stupid little mouse thinks he can take over my grow room?! Not even scared of me! He just wanted a stare down.. Grabbed a box and tried to contain it but he was having none of it and was gone as soon as the box touched it. Should have stepped on the tail.. Ill get you next time little speedy!!
 
Look at all the small wood chips. It has chewed through my wooden garage not under but through!


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 15, 2014)

Shark Shock CBD. Frosty Olé.
    
Clones from outside grow.
  
Unknown indoor selfie. Formerly known as mutant.
 
Lemon Skunk
 
And some 30 clones favor for a friend. Jack Herrer. Oops lost one to my grow room for a mother


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 15, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone ever taken Prednisone before? It's might make me feel 'euphoric'... I hope it's an enjoyable hallucinogenic euphoric and not a cracked out, tear off my skin euphoric


My kid has, no side effects mentioned but make sure you wean off properly that shit is dangerous!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

mmmm, venison, I used to live on that for years! Good luck with your next hunt beastgrow! Someone always sends me some venison around christmas time so I'm hoping to get a nice west virginia or new york deer meat soon! The only thing I don't like is the burger, i think it's too dry, but it's good when mixed with a fatty beef meat @ 50/50. 
Hope your Girls doing better NYC, good vibes to a fast recovery.
Garybhoy, how is scotland? I've always wanted to visit the country, it looks amazing in pictures. Hope you have a blast in amsterdam man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, and jimmer, prednisone sucks, I was rx-ed it for something that had to do with my back and it made me antsy and pissed off for no reason, I'd suggest not even take it


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 15, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Shizz freaking root canals  Ive had 4 succesful ones but my girl has had 1 and she needs surgery now to fix the dentists fuck up.. Sry to hear Jig.. Also i read that rootcanals could be a significant factor in terminal cancer but u know... it was a facebook thingie..
> 
> Stupid little mouse thinks he can take over my grow room?! Not even scared of me! He just wanted a stare down.. Grabbed a box and tried to contain it but he was having none of it and was gone as soon as the box touched it. Should have stepped on the tail.. Ill get you next time little speedy!!
> View attachment 3294351
> Look at all the small wood chips. It has chewed through my wooden garage not under but through!


Do you want me to have a fairy drop off my kitty. He's a killing machine, but he also will bring them in alive and let them loose to recatch.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 15, 2014)

I was very impressed with the prices of the store and their little cust. appreciation day. I think I'll be getting my nutes there and soil from the other place. Here's a group shot of the freebies from the store and reps.
And I love venison and live in the perfect hunting spot but hate to hunt. Today was opening day of shotgun season here. Here's a picture from my side window about 15 minutes ago


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice haul! The Mad Farmer MOAB works great!


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I was very impressed with the prices of the store and their little cust. appreciation day. I think I'll be getting my nutes there and soil from the other place. Here's a group shot of the freebies from the store and reps.View attachment 3294370
> And I love venison and live in the perfect hunting spot but hate to hunt. Today was opening day of shotgun season here. Here's a picture from my side window about 15 minutes agoView attachment 3294371


geez you got snow already and on opening day nice i still have two weeks left till opening day well for rifle that is


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

dang jimmer, you're stocked up for a while now. I was hoping one of our hydro shops do a black friday sale because I need a new bulb eventually. I really hope I can get them to stock the nutes I use now so I don't have to order online, they said they'd think about it but who knows


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

has anyone ever heard of Tennesee Purple kush seeds found it on seedsman.com looks like my next future grow if anyone has any feedback


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> dang jimmer, you're stocked up for a while now. I was hoping one of our hydro shops do a black friday sale because I need a new bulb eventually. I really hope I can get them to stock the nutes I use now so I don't have to order online, they said they'd think about it but who knows


My buddy said this guy will order whatever you want. I have lots of silica and root stimulators to try out. I just stocked up on bulbs, with about 6 back-ups from removing them before they blow after 2 cycles.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice haul! The Mad Farmer MOAB works great!


Good to hear, I'm feeding tonight and it just happens to be that time of the grow. This should be enough for half of the tent to see....Thanks!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

My shop said they'd order some for me but it's a little quicker to have it shipped to my house. I'd like to have them keep it in stock so if I run out at a random time that I didn't plan for the order, I'd be able to just run down the road and pick some up. That's awesome you got some backup bulbs! I really need one or five because I only have one and I have no idea how many hours are on it, is there a way to know when it needs replacing? I usually replace every 3rd grow but this bulb came with a used hood I bought. No black stuff around the base and it doesn't flicker but I can't be sure if it's as bright as it used to be


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> My shop said they'd order some for me but it's a little quicker to have it shipped to my house. I'd like to have them keep it in stock so if I run out at a random time that I didn't plan for the order, I'd be able to just run down the road and pick some up. That's awesome you got some backup bulbs! I really need one or five because I only have one and I have no idea how many hours are on it, is there a way to know when it needs replacing? I usually replace every 3rd grow but this bulb came with a used hood I bought. No black stuff around the base and it doesn't flicker but I can't be sure if it's as bright as it used to be


Prly wouldn't hurt to just get a back up one you know


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

yeah, i know, i've been meaning to. But I'm broke with having to move last month and had to buy all new appliances for the new house, took 4000 out of my pocket unexpectedly. Trying to get some money saved up and hoping I can find a decent deal on a new hortilux


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 15, 2014)

I just picked up a new Hortilux bulb for my buddy from my local hydro shop. The guy gave it to me for $90 even, out the door and my buddy was happy with that price so it worked out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

I think that's about what the shops here are priced at too, maybe a little more, I've seen them on ebay for like 65$ but I just haven't pulled the trigger, every time I am about to I have some other obligation to deal with. Like last week, verizon was supposed to send me a free signal booster but then last minute they said the best they can do is $149, I've been getting slammed with bills this month


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

Jimmer, this is the first grow I've used silica from the start of Veg and I must say I love it. It's undeniably noticeable that it works. My stems and branches are ridiculous for 10 days old. Most my grows my stems can't hold the weight of the Buds and I have to support them but this round I'm hoping they can stand on thier own. I got 125 tops from the 12 plants so I think it'll be a nice run


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think that's about what the shops here are priced at too, maybe a little more, I've seen them on ebay for like 65$ but I just haven't pulled the trigger, every time I am about to I have some other obligation to deal with. Like last week, verizon was supposed to send me a free signal booster but then last minute they said the best they can do is $149, I've been getting slammed with bills this month


Yeah I hear you.man I.just bought .a house couple months ago seems like something.always.needs bought or.coming up


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jimmer, this is the first grow I've used silica from the start of Veg and I must say I love it. It's undeniably noticeable that it works. My stems and branches are ridiculous for 10 days old. Most my grows my stems can't hold the weight of the Buds and I have to support them but this round I'm hoping they can stand on thier own. I got 125 tops from the 12 plants so I think it'll be a nice run


125 tops holy.cow lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

I really wish things nowadays were like the old days and you could trade and barter for whatever you need. Imagine going grocery shopping and being able to trade an oz for your groceries I swear my previous life was in the wild west lol


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I really wish things nowadays were like the old days and you could trade and barter for whatever you need. Imagine going grocery shopping and being able to trade an oz for your groceries I swear my previous life was in the wild west lol


Damm bro your yields are probably crazy with all those tops


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

yeah it's crazy! I mean even if i only get 7 grams per branch which is a pretty low ballpark, that's like 775 grams, should last me much longer than my last run, i think i only got like 17oz of big buds and a few oz of popcorn and i'm just about out now


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> yeah it's crazy! I mean even if i only get 7 grams per branch which is a pretty low ballpark, that's like 775 grams, should last me much longer than my last run, i think i only got like 17oz of big buds and a few oz of popcorn and i'm just about out now


Good lawd lol.how.many.you.got.going.again sorry my memory.blows lol.wasn't.it like 7 or.something


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

this round i have 12 plants, 6 purple paralysis, 2 tangilope, 2 24k white gold and 2 sour power bikers. I'm going to flower them at about 12" tall give or take and they should end about 30" tall, should be plenty of space (i hope). Most of the plants are sativa dominant but aren't supposed to be stretchy


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> this round i have 12 plants, 6 purple paralysis, 2 tangilope, 2 24k white gold and 2 sour power bikers. I'm going to flower them at about 12" tall give or take and they should end about 30" tall, should be plenty of space (i hope). Most of the plants are sativa dominant but aren't supposed to be stretchy


That's right sorry for making you repeat that hey I.gotta question you'll prly know but this scrog method have you ever done that


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2014)

I have an ushio bulb next to a hortilux and I'm getting better results from the ushio
from cheaphydroponics
Ushio 600w Super HPS Lamp 
*List Price: $105.95

Our Price: $65.00 *
_*
Savings: $40.95*_






USHIOs HiLUX GRO is a new line of grow lamps that promote enhanced vegetative growth and flowering. The lamps are made to assure consistency in quality and optimized for high performance. Made in Germany by an ISO 9001 certified facility.
FEATURES:

Super high output lamp technology

Optimized spectrum, distribution pattern, lumen output and irradiance

Reliable operation throughout the growth cycle

Highest quality and consistent performance

Engineered in an ISO 9001 certified facility
*Specifications*
Weight: 0.4 lbs.
Package Dimensions: 2.0L x 2.0W x 13.0H
Max. Wattage:600
Base Type:Mogul (E39)
HID Type:Sodium
Initial Lumens:90,000
Warranty:1 Year
Bulb Shape:T15
Average Rated Life Hours:
19,000

http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/category-s/1887.htm





cof


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Little off topic does anyone know where to.get the movie kill the messenger I wasn't sure if it comes out sooner other places


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

Next Year hopefully my Harley will be redone and I can truck it to somewhere warm and drive out form their. I have to save some money if i have any left. 


HydroGp said:


> Shark Shock CBD. Frosty Olé.
> View attachment 3294356 View attachment 3294357 View attachment 3294358 View attachment 3294359
> Clones from outside grow.
> View attachment 3294361 View attachment 3294362
> ...


looks great high cbd you are killing it. very nice job bro. that is allot of power for clones. 1 13 watt bulb is almost to much.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, my last grow was a scrog, I've done a few over the years, but only one planned scrog which was my last grow, Here's my last journal if you wanna check it out. I started with 8 plants but ditched 2 because of hermie problems. It was still not a very good scrog but I tried lol 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/larry-og-agent-orange-rdwc-scrog.829805/page-5


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I have an ushio bulb next to a hortilux and I'm getting better results from the ushio
> from cheaphydroponics
> Ushio 600w Super HPS Lamp
> *List Price: $105.95
> ...


I got one awhile ago when you mentioned it, and it's next to 1000 hortilux and must agree with you 100%.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I was very impressed with the prices of the store and their little cust. appreciation day. I think I'll be getting my nutes there and soil from the other place. Here's a group shot of the freebies from the store and reps.View attachment 3294370
> And I love venison and live in the perfect hunting spot but hate to hunt. Today was opening day of shotgun season here. Here's a picture from my side window about 15 minutes agoView attachment 3294371


that was a huge score. you did good.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, my last grow was a scrog, I've done a few over the years, but only one planned scrog which was my last grow, Here's my last journal if you wanna check it out. I started with 8 plants but ditched 2 because of hermie problems. It was still not a very good scrog but I tried lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/larry-og-agent-orange-rdwc-scrog.829805/page-5


Thanks brotha just what I needed to read


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

cof, i will have to check that out, i never knew there was a contender with the hortilux, especially if it's cheaper, that's awesome to know! Thanks for the tip


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> 125 tops holy.cow lol


he is gonna have allot of buds of real decent size. I love 


AlphaPhase said:


> Jimmer, this is the first grow I've used silica from the start of Veg and I must say I love it. It's undeniably noticeable that it works. My stems and branches are ridiculous for 10 days old. Most my grows my stems can't hold the weight of the Buds and I have to support them but this round I'm hoping they can stand on thier own. I got 125 tops from the 12 plants so I think it'll be a nice run


Now you talking my language. I have big ladies and lots of tops. Sure i could do 1/2 the tops and double the bud size(which i will do) but these ones made it threw summer and the high heat, couldnt flower was way to hot for the big lights. I want 10-12 tops each plant at 6' tall finish. Have to have a goal. I hope i can keep mine as green as you do yours bro. It takes time to really get it and do it. This is a fun road when baked with your own smoke.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> yeah it's crazy! I mean even if i only get 7 grams per branch which is a pretty low ballpark, that's like 775 grams, should last me much longer than my last run, i think i only got like 17oz of big buds and a few oz of popcorn and i'm just about out now


Pics we love to see them. I agree i should get 7-12 grams per branch from each top and i have over 105 of them. Mine is 6 plants that went insane nuts. had to super crop them to keep from lights. I bet you get more than 7 from each one.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

You'll do fine DC, lots of trial and error but when it's all dialed in, they will start to grow themselves. I've been growing since i was 16 and i'm 30 now and I still run into problems and always learn things that I thought I already knew. That's why I enjoy growing so much, it's a never ending experience because most grows never come out the same and there's always those "ah ha!" moments lol. This run I'm keeping it extremely simple with only using a 1 part powder nutrient which is used for both veg and flower, and i am using silica. By far the easiest grow I've ever done


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well.first day of.flower man.I.can't wait I.think.they look.great only.thing.is.when the lights are off.my temp is getting down to 66 so.idkk but here's a little.side.shot


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks very good bman! They look perfectly healthy and happy, gonna get some good yields for sure. My room gets down to about 66 at lights off too, it shouldn't matter, when plants are in the ground outside the soil is around 50 degrees or sometimes cooler so 66 is perfectly fine.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Well.first day of.flower man.I.can't wait I.think.they look.great only.thing.is.when the lights are off.my temp is getting down to 66 so.idkk but here's a little.side.shot


66 is perfect, mine gets to 64 and i know of those who have 55F so its good temps.
looks good so far.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> 66 is perfect, mine gets to 64 and i know of those who have 55F so its good temps.
> looks good so far.


Cool man I'm like so pumped to reach flowering lol only thing is my house already smells when the fans off just from.veg so I'm little.worried but should be fine


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Cool man I'm like so pumped to reach flowering lol only thing is my house already smells when the fans off just from.veg so I'm little.worried but should be fine


I never turn my fans off. they blow 24/7 every room


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I never turn my fans off. they blow 24/7 every room


Well that's what I was thinking of doing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's some pics of the tangilopes and a crappy hps shot of the rest of the garden. The small clone in the middle I might switch to a back up plant if it doesn't start catching up to the others, it's been having trouble growing because I left it in the cloner way to long. I'd be switching it with the soil plant in the picture


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

So I def.want to.do the hydroponic switch next round I'll prly do the.dwc.but for the ebb is the only benefit that you can have .a dry period so the roots.search for.nutrient which would.make plant. Bigger right?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

ebb has less components, you don't need air pumps and air stones. Another advantage is it's a lot easier to keep a larger reservoir under 68 degrees compared to a 5 gallon dwc bucket filled with 3 or 4 gallons of water. Another benefit is it takes way less time to mix one large res than a bunch of individual dwc buckets. Much easier to control pH. Less res changes. The only draw back that I can think of with ebb n grow buckets is if one plant gets sick, all of the plants can get sick since they share the same reservoir. That's the only draw back I can think of, otherwise ebb n grow is a lot more productive and easier to control.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, one more thing. DWC will grow much bigger plants a lot faster. The roots get wayyyyyyy bigger in dwc. More roots = bigger plants and more buds


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> ebb has less components, you don't need air pumps and air stones. Another advantage is it's a lot easier to keep a larger reservoir under 68 degrees compared to a 5 gallon dwc bucket filled with 3 or 4 gallons of water. Another benefit is it takes way less time to mix one large res than a bunch of individual dwc buckets. Much easier to control pH. Less res changes. The only draw back that I can think of with ebb n grow buckets is if one plant gets sick, all of the plants can get sick since they share the same reservoir. That's the only draw back I can think of, otherwise ebb n grow is a lot more productive and easier to control.


Ok cool man ad you use that one part.nute to right which is probably real.convenient


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm a little tipsy but let me just take time and.say thank God I found this 600 forum and.that nobody gets pissed over the million questions I.have y'all are some.cool.cats thanks for.all.advise


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> good work Gig's
> nice pix also
> you happy with the new camera ?


Hell yea bro I'm loving every moment of it. Actually just bought some new glass for it the other day and all those recent shots were taken with it.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

They're getting so big...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

Woof woof, who let the dogs out...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 15, 2014)

No problem bman, glad to help. Yeah i use a 1 part nute now, but i used to use dynagro or technaflora or GH. 1 part is much better


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

those ladies are growing fast bro. great job.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 15, 2014)

keep it simple till you see an adjustment is needed. I like that.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem bman, glad to help. Yeah i use a 1 part nute now, but i used to use dynagro or technaflora or GH. 1 part is much better


YOu know your a good guy there alpha man you've given me aka bman good advice but neither here nor there I should go to sleep and regroup in the am damnit soco you got me again


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> mmmm, venison, I used to live on that for years! Good luck with your next hunt beastgrow! Someone always sends me some venison around christmas time so I'm hoping to get a nice west virginia or new york deer meat soon! The only thing I don't like is the burger, i think it's too dry, but it's good when mixed with a fatty beef meat @ 50/50.
> Hope your Girls doing better NYC, good vibes to a fast recovery.
> Garybhoy, how is scotland? I've always wanted to visit the country, it looks amazing in pictures. Hope you have a blast in amsterdam man


The burger needs to be mixed with bacon to moisten it an


giggles26 said:


> Woof woof, who let the dogs out...
> 
> View attachment 3294540


Those puppies look good bro.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2014)

the local venison hamburger is 70% venison and 30% pork fat....and pretty tasty. The season opens next week.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> the local venison hamburger is 70% venison and 30% pork fat....and pretty tasty. The season opens next week.
> 
> 
> cof


We have a local smokehouse that sells bacon trimmings cheap, so good.
This stuff makes the best venison burgers I've ever had, moist and smoky
but I also like the plain pork fat for meatloaf or other cooking.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm going to try that! That sounds much more better than adding beef, I knew it had to be moistened with fat but I never thought of adding fat, oh man a stoner recollection moment lmao. I can't wait to get some, I know this sounds basic but venison steak on a roll with melted mozz is my all time favorite. Only salt and pepper to season, sooooo good. And venison stew  I'm making some calls to see if I can get some soon, I used to hunt a lot during rifle season but now I can't own a gun  I can however hunt with bow but I'm a lowsy bow hunter, but I guess it's time to learn! Hope you all have a good night, thanks for making me hungry too BTW  peace out 600


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

that'll make a nice sticker.
any seeds in stock yet? i keep making people jealous with my blue pit it's really not fair lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> that'll make a nice sticker.
> any seeds in stock yet? i keep making people jealous with my blue pit it's really not fair lol


No it really isn't


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2014)

DST said:


> View attachment 3294722


We really need to get RIU to put in a double like button.
Breeders' Boutique 
Seeds soon maybe???


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm going to try that! That sounds much more better than adding beef, I knew it had to be moistened with fat but I never thought of adding fat, oh man a stoner recollection moment lmao. I can't wait to get some, I know this sounds basic but venison steak on a roll with melted mozz is my all time favorite. Only salt and pepper to season, sooooo good. And venison stew  I'm making some calls to see if I can get some soon, I used to hunt a lot during rifle season but now I can't own a gun  I can however hunt with bow but I'm a lowsy bow hunter, but I guess it's time to learn! Hope you all have a good night, thanks for making me hungry too BTW  peace out 600


Check the laws for crossbows.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2014)

DST said:


> View attachment 3294722


Looks good. Is this some of mrs. dst's work?..and is the blue pit the star attraction from BB for this year's cup?


Cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 16, 2014)

raised the led to 2 buckets high lol and added the little fan that could. Its all seized up but if you spin it with your hands a few times it'll start going. Don't know how long thatll last though. 

 temps have gone way down for some reason not sure yet but its holding at 82 with a high of 84 lately plant seems to be bulking but but definitely looks to be lagging behind what I'm used to. This next run I'll be vegging two months topping ever week and heavy LST to get 100 tops that's my goal boys


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

keep it simple till you see an adjsutment is needed. I like that.


TheBman24 said:


> I'm a little tipsy but let me just take time and.say thank God I found this 600 forum and.that nobody gets pissed over the million questions I.have y'all are some.cool.cats thanks for.all.advise


we was alll new once. shit i still only have 2 harvests under my belt and 3rd will be done in 10 days. so keep them coming. the only dumb question is a unasked one.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

@AlphaPhase you might be able to use a musket and they hunt same time as bows where i live. If you hunt on private land with permission you can use any gun without issue. you have the right to hunt if they will sell you a tag. my friend would use a diff name and hunt. it sucks how the gov can say you can use a gun.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2014)

the feds have been known to check who has been issued a hunting licence


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2014)

@ghb, Not yet, not sure when but everyone will be advised.



curious old fart said:


> Looks good. Is this some of mrs. dst's work?..and is the blue pit the star attraction from BB for this year's cup?
> 
> 
> Cof


It is indeed, cof. Although it was entered last year, someone from outside BB grew it, and although it was ok, I don't think it was 100%. It was that or the Dog, which we had discussed entering it through a coffeeshop, but they wanted to change the name for their own marketing purposes which didn't sit right with me. The Deep Blue I only have a few oz personal at the moment and I was not giving half of it away to High Times.

I wonder how many people get to judge when you have to provide them with 40grams of product. Surely a judge only needs a gram of each strain....idk, just alwasy seems a bit of a piss take. The Cup we entered in Spain was only 10grams, plus they didn't take a 1000 euro from you either for the pleasure of making their cup decent.

And it was my good lady that done the sticker.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

i'll have to get some off you when i'm next over, they would look great stuck on my pot with one of these things growing out the top 






the way this thing grows still shocks me every time i walk in the grow room.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2014)

Blue Pit>>



Peace, DST


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

I love the logo. The video rocks as those buds look so great. I want to puff on some.


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

me tooo! i'm all out and my scissor finger is twitching but i'm gonna let them finish properly, hopefully i can try some of dst's


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

1 thing i know is it takes a few times growing a strain to get it dialed in. C99 is way better this time and next run should be even better. My gf says when i open a jar it has a bit of sweet mint smell. My smell is diff than hers and i smell a honey cream smell. All who have smoked this batch agrees that it stands with the best dispensary buds as far as taste/affect. I hope yours turns out as good as mine is this go around.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys I have a question.. what strain would be a.good choice for arthritis pain my.fiance has.horrible.neck.problems and.the reason I'm.asking.yall cuz I.think.oil.could.help were both recovering.herion addicts so pills just isn't an option.but we.dont know what else to do


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2014)

I guess theres different types of arthritis (I have it in my knees), but I find when things turns nasty for me I smoke. Indica based strains are my main stays anyway so I would recommend finding something like that. And yes, if you want instant relief, oil or an extract will definitely do the job. The Dog for me goes straight to my head, up through the neck and then basically mongs me out. Then I am munchied


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

DST said:


> I guess theres different types of arthritis (I have it in my knees), but I find when things turns nasty for me I smoke. Indica based strains are my main stays anyway so I would recommend finding something like that. And yes, if you want instant relief, oil or an extract will definitely do the job. The Dog for me goes straight to my head, up through the neck and then basically mongs me out. Then I am munchied


Yeah I need to.invest in some bubble.buckets or.something or I don't even no best way to make oil


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am going to the BBQ in Sacramento this year Dec 12-14. I will blaze a doobie with the crew to honor the cup


I had a BBQ yesterday


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 16, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Yeah I need to.invest in some bubble.buckets or.something or I don't even no best way to make oil


Depends on what kind of oil you wanna make but I'm with dst on indicas as far as that goes. Although high cbd stuff has opened a whole new doorway for me. Worth looking into!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> cof, i will have to check that out, i never knew there was a contender with the hortilux, especially if it's cheaper, that's awesome to know! Thanks for the tip


*Ushio US5001670 Enhanced Performance HPS Lamp, 600-watt, Opti Red*
*$55 on amazon*


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Yeah I need to.invest in some bubble.buckets or.something or I don't even no best way to make oil


check out BadKats page.. good oil & cooking tutorials
http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/#!photo-tutorials/cqnr


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> *Ushio US5001670 Enhanced Performance HPS Lamp, 600-watt, Opti Red*
> *$55 on amazon*


3 left in stock.....hurry up......


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Depends on what kind of oil you wanna make but I'm with dst on indicas as far as that goes. Although high cbd stuff has opened a whole new doorway for me. Worth looking into!


Ok yeah I've been.doing.little reading and.That's what I'm.finding I keep seeing.that harliquen or however you spell it.is a high cbd strain


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 16, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Ok yeah I've been.doing.little reading and.That's what I'm.finding I keep seeing.that harliquen or however you spell it.is a high cbd strain


Yep she sure is and I think crossed with Maui is going to make her extra special.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep she sure is and I think crossed with Maui is going to make her extra special.


That sounds delightful


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone heard anything about the Gavita Pro 1000 lights? They're double ended HPS bulbs that are dimmable, with a dimmable ballast that is supposed to keep a true color spectrum when dimmed. Supposed to increase yield by 20% over standard 1K HPS lamps.


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice lights,have to have some head room for them..


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

The guy at the shop lit one off for me to see the difference between it and a standard HPS light in the store. Thing was definitely brighter than the standard HPS next to it. They seem pricey to me but definitely a brighter light.


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll get pics of the setup I'm running with them..


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

Aren't you running one of the 315 watt lights too? I know someone in here has one and thought it was you.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Hey guys I have a question.. what strain would be a.good choice for arthritis pain my.fiance has.horrible.neck.problems and.the reason I'm.asking.yall cuz I.think.oil.could.help were both recovering.herion addicts so pills just isn't an option.but we.dont know what else to do


As for high cbd MMJ one of the best is Janita La Lagrimosa from Reggae Seeds.
It is supposed to have one of the highest cbd levels, a lot of seed banks use it to mother
their strains.
Good luck.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

I wonder how many of these ever sell @ $12k, lol.

http://hydrobuilder.com/12-x-12-gorilla-grow-tent-premium-lighting-package.html?dzid=csegps_PREMPKG12X12&gclid=CIyKwJD5_8ECFdKEfgodw0AABg


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 16, 2014)

So after my first grow outdoors this summer I have jumped to the indoor grow after finding a good deal on a 600w light with a HPS bulb.. So far I have a C4 clone and two blue dream x indica and two Jilly bean clones that I took off my female plants still growing outside.. I am using my upstairs guest bathroom that has the tub-shower and toilet in one room and double sinks in the other room. The plan is to grow in the tub and when ready to flip to flower I will take the ready plants and put them in the room with dbl sinks where I can shut the doors and give them the 12 hours of dark, that room has no windows and has doors so I can keep the light out from the veg room keep the smell from the rest of the house. So far in the room with the light the high temps stays around 82-83. Both rooms have fans to the outside, not sure they will be enough to keep the smell down when the plants go in to flower. This is all new and I am learning a lot from people here on RIU..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

Gavita is the lights many of the pro/ commercial grows use. They are supposedly the shit.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yea they are good but gen is right you better have a good sized room with lots to play with above or you're gonna bleach and burn the shit out of your girls.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 16, 2014)

He's got both the Gavita 315 watt light and the Gavita pro 1000 in stock. They're both pretty expensive but I can see why people use them. I'd like to run a couple of the 315 watt bulbs in my vertical room and shrink down the diameter of my screen to 3'. Only drawing like 650-700 watts would be nice and I'm sure I could run them both without a cooltube. I doubt I would even need to turn on my AC for the room.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 16, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I wonder how many of these ever sell @ $12k, lol.
> 
> http://hydrobuilder.com/12-x-12-gorilla-grow-tent-premium-lighting-package.html?dzid=csegps_PREMPKG12X12&gclid=CIyKwJD5_8ECFdKEfgodw0AABg


I'll take a baker's dozen!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know if they go vertical Dez. And I think it might still be too close to the plants even if they did go vertical. Also... do the lights separate from the ballasts at all... because that would be tricky having ventilation going around a couple different ballasts hanging about the middle.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

Also... if anyone had any doubts about a 10x7' sliding glass door fitting in the back of a small Mitsubishi pickup from the 90's.... not to worry. It will fit.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2014)

@Dezracer - Here is a Gavita 1K garden from FB WeedNerd page:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Hey guys I have a question.. what strain would be a.good choice for arthritis pain my.fiance has.horrible.neck.problems and.the reason I'm.asking.yall cuz I.think.oil.could.help were both recovering.herion addicts so pills just isn't an option.but we.dont know what else to do


Blue Dream is the best pain med i have smoked. It made my fingers numb for a bit as it made them feel great. My knee pain left also. I suggest BD or a hybrid.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

I would run 2 600's with my head room. But those are big bad ass lights if you have the room. now imagine them in rail movers just a 24 inch move. wow.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 16, 2014)

Crossbow is considered a gun in California oldman, such a bummer. 
COF, under federal law, even if your convicted of a felony, after you serve whatever sentence you receive, you are legal to possess and own weapons, 2nd amendment stuff. But each state has it's own rules, in NY I can't own one unless I get granted a "relief of disability" which restores run rights (very hard to convince a judge to grant this in new york). What I'm hoping for is that some states don't recognize other states felonies and sometimes the restrictions for one state is different in another, i still have to read up about california law though, I'm not sure how they do things.
Awesome logo and buds DST! Same goes to you ghb! Nice video
DC, I'll check out muskets, i used to know many people that muzzle loaded but i never have, i do know it's considered differently, also if the gun is over a certain age it's considered an antique and not a gun, so that's another route i could go


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Crossbow is considered a gun in California oldman, such a bummer.
> COF, under federal law, even if your convicted of a felony, after you serve whatever sentence you receive, you are legal to possess and own weapons, 2nd amendment stuff. But each state has it's own rules, in NY I can't own one unless I get granted a "relief of disability" which restores run rights (very hard to convince a judge to grant this in new york). What I'm hoping for is that some states don't recognize other states felonies and sometimes the restrictions for one state is different in another, i still have to read up about california law though, I'm not sure how they do things.
> Awesome logo and buds DST! Same goes to you ghb! Nice video
> DC, I'll check out muskets, i used to know many people that muzzle loaded but i never have, i do know it's considered differently, also if the gun is over a certain age it's considered an antique and not a gun, so that's another route i could go


Fuck that dude I know what you mean it took me.years and a lot of money to get my record cleaned.so I could get my carrying license


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2014)

Dco - harlequin some of the highest cbd i ever smoked


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

Crazy story about a antique musket. My wife grew up in an old part of the country, lots of history, old houses and such. Antique shops everywhere. Well some kid in high school thought he'd be awesome and volunteer his dads old musket for a prop in a school play. They brought it out during practice and what do you know... it still worked... was still loaded... and killed a high school boy.

Oops.

They dated the bullet/ pellet whatever they used then to 1890's. Crazy it would still shoot after over 100 years. No charges for the kid who shot the other.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey dwezel.... sight for sore eyes. Good to see you.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 16, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> As for high cbd MMJ one of the best is Janita La Lagrimosa from Reggae Seeds.
> It is supposed to have one of the highest cbd levels, a lot of seed banks use it to mother
> their strains.
> Good luck.


Strangely enough its a sativa high, high high, as they write on the webside. I thought it would be best with a Indica for pain. Not wanting to run around dancing on a bad knee 

As most know my stepdad is suffering from cancer and its only getting worse. He know cant walk cause the cancer has spread to his thigh bones. Crazy that cancer it is just everywhere now  He is still a trooper, talking about selling the house and buying a boat when he beats cancer. My sister is incredibly awesome taking care of him singlehanded! Dropped out of nurse school to be with him full time. Angel she is.
It wont be long before i get to harvest the medicine. And if i could i would have brought it to him weeks ago. My concern is the drying. How fast can i dry it? I mean i know it will be full of chlorrofyllthingie but is that so bad? Compared to waiting weeks more to get medicine to him?
As i see it all of the plant is useable ive never seen frost cover fans like that. Also ill reveg this one as i took no clones and it seems very interesting to me. I really like helping people in pain so ill keep this around.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 16, 2014)

It sucks bman! New york is one of the only states that won't allow a record expungment, it's bs! I also just read that the feds passed a anti gun law in the 60s and it includes all felons not able to own a gun. It used to be just violent felons, so I may be shit outta luck :/ Maybe someday I can figure something out, my felony was reduced to a class E which is the lowest felony in new york and it was non-violent, just not cool I have to walk around with it hanging over my head for the rest of my life


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> It sucks bman! New york is one of the only states that won't allow a record expungment, it's bs! I also just read that the feds passed a anti gun law in the 60s and it includes all felons not able to own a gun. It used to be just violent felons, so I may be shit outta luck :/ Maybe someday I can figure something out, my felony was reduced to a class E which is the lowest felony in new york and it was non-violent, just not cool I have to walk around with it hanging over my head for the rest of my life


Damm man I think that's bull shit if.you know how to be responsible with a gun you should be allowed to own one


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 16, 2014)

Right on bman! I've owned and used guns since I was 8 years old. Got my first .22. When I got busted they took all of my guns and wouldn't give them back or to a family member, it was bs. I had a really nice Ithaca dear slayer and it was my first shotgun I had for years, so it was more sentimental that anything and I bet one of the arresting officers has it in his own collection now, can almost guarantee it. It looks like I won't be able to own one again after reading up on the subject today... I don't understand how they can take the right of hunting for food away from anyone, I've never had a violent crime in my life and am responsible as can be.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

You can quick dry it. It will just taste like crap, but shouldn't affect the medicinal qualities (i don't think... not an expert).

Blessed your step dad has your sis to take care of him. I love the attitude dreaming of a boat. Only thing worse than loved ones suffering is loved ones suffering with a horrible outlook on the future. It also sucks when they are mean. Anyways... good on your sis. Hope she gets back to nursing school when her job is complete. Fucking sucks.

Hugs from the west coast bro.

And just wanting to help... it's 'now'. Not 'know'. I know that you are a good guy. I am now going to end this post.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on bman! I've owned and used guns since I was 8 years old. Got my first .22. When I got busted they took all of my guns and wouldn't give them back or to a family member, it was bs. I had a really nice Ithaca dear slayer and it was my first shotgun I had for years, so it was more sentimental that anything and I bet one of the arresting officers has it in his own collection now, can almost guarantee it. It looks like I won't be able to own one again after reading up on the subject today... I don't understand how they can take the right of hunting for food away from anyone, I've never had a violent crime in my life and am responsible as can be.


Now I know in PA at least because I couldn't.buy guns.for the longest time but it said I could own a gun it was like a loop hole so family could technically buy and grandfather the gun to you but I don't.know how that works for.new York.or what but I think.thats a federal.law but look into.that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 16, 2014)

sorry to hear that hydrogp, i'm glad he's in good spirits and that's great your sister is helping him out like that. You can dry it in about 5 days, it won't taste as good as cured buds, but it will still work. Curing also changing the unactive chemicals to active chemicals during the cure. You could however make fresh frozen hash which is even better than dried and cured hash imo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's a news video of the cannabis auction in Washington State:


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2014)

Road Trip!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 16, 2014)

Shit. Must be cause of the hurry or atleast i thought i knew that one 
Thanks Jig it feels good.
Im getting pretty Untired of all this sativa smoke. So i just threw 2 fem dogs and 2 reg dogs in wasser. The packaging were damaged by the postie so might not show but plan is a dog mum next to a bunch of Bubblegum autos and when she is big enough just spit out clones for a 2x 600 stoner smoke.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2014)

I dry my plants in three days hanging over the T-5's in the veg room. temps are 70-80 and humidity is around 50%.

On a fed conviction you need to have a "Restoration of Rights" signed by a federal judge to be able to own a firearm.


cof.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> sorry to hear that hydrogp, i'm glad he's in good spirits and that's great your sister is helping him out like that. You can dry it in about 5 days, it won't taste as good as cured buds, but it will still work. Curing also changing the unactive chemicals to active chemicals during the cure. You could however make fresh frozen hash which is even better than dried and cured hash imo


I am going to make rso with it. I know that alcohol will suck it all out so thats why i was a bit worried.
Also i should have him eat as big a doze he can handle right?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's a news video of the cannabis auction in Washington State:



Sounds like the average price was about $750 per pound (400-lbs sold for $300,000)
Can grow it for $200 per pound with a 600w.
My grow outdoors cost me $150 (including the temporary greenhouse which was half of the total cost), and I got a few pounds out of it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 16, 2014)

The rso is as clean as it can be, it gets rid of all the fatty lipids or something to that effect. You'll want to start lower than full dose and see how he reacts. It can sometimes be overwhelming because it is an EXTREME high. But after the body gets used to it and adjusts he will feel much better. I think I've read that you want to work to the full dose in the first week and then continue the full dose for awhile (3 months maybe?) Here's a great webpage about the RSO if you haven't been to the page I'd suggest read all there is to know, it's full of great information hydrogp, best wishes to you and yours to a fast recovery!

http://phoenixtears.ca/dosage-information/


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just checked on the girls this is crazy they have bushed up like a crazy amount.jist in two days


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Dco - harlequin some of the highest cbd i ever smoked


that is what i want bad. real bad. PM me.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

hi all i started today with a Bob Marley fat J. Blueberry/c99 from last and this run. talk about 30 minutes to smoke it. I was so ripped and loving it. Here is a decent bud shot of C99 now. I have bigger but not ready yet. This is from 3' down from top buds and is level 4(4 rows down from top). I am still baked this has taken me 15 minutes to type i bet. 





Frost and sticky is extreme in these buds. Smoke is perfectly smooth but expands big time. Diff highs at diff levels as you smoke it. Never ending high as you can como toast yourself with this. User choice how high to get. Brothers Grim rocked this one big time(thank you BG for this).


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 16, 2014)

So think I've decided I'm going to be using a sliding door between the veg and flower room. It's a tight fit and that will free up lots of space.

Now gotta hit up Home Depot tomorrow and find some good slides.

Flowering has been pushed back a few days as I've had a few set backs, all good it's gonna be sweet when it's done! Been a long road to get here and I'm ready to bring in lots of dank for the new year!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Congrats BG. Enjoy. I don't think I've ever had the pleasure of tasting deer meet.
> 
> Just got home from my place up north and ya'll have like 200 post in the day i was gone
> 
> That is the one. The dentist gave it to me to help the swelling in my face go down. Been 3 days now looking like a yeti.


I will cook you some next month


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was gone to my place and ya'll have like 200 post in the day i was gone.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

We some happy happy chatty peeps here.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was gone to my place and ya'll have like 200 post in the day i was gone.


Gotta walk an talk here brother lol


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Crossbow is considered a gun in California oldman, such a bummer.
> COF, under federal law, even if your convicted of a felony, after you serve whatever sentence you receive, you are legal to possess and own weapons, 2nd amendment stuff. But each state has it's own rules, in NY I can't own one unless I get granted a "relief of disability" which restores run rights (very hard to convince a judge to grant this in new york). What I'm hoping for is that some states don't recognize other states felonies and sometimes the restrictions for one state is different in another, i still have to read up about california law though, I'm not sure how they do things.
> Awesome logo and buds DST! Same goes to you ghb! Nice video
> DC, I'll check out muskets, i used to know many people that muzzle loaded but i never have, i do know it's considered differently, also if the gun is over a certain age it's considered an antique and not a gun, so that's another route i could go


Good luck Alpha hunting is a great sport and a passion you shouldn't be denied.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was gone to my place and ya'll have like 200 post in the day i was gone.


Hell Doc, I've been home and had to cook supper, came back and 6 pgs. appeared.
You can tell it's fall and short we're short on sunlight.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2014)

I am getting purple leaves on some of my sugar leaves on c99 now. This strain amazes me. It could be the fluorescent lights with ati bulbs bringing it out. If i find it again I will take picture. i am to baked to take pics right now.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey 600!

Hope all r well. 

So is the fireballs genetics like this... cherry puff (cherry pie x joseph og) x fire alien kush ??

Go figure I've been wanting to try a cherry pie hybrid and didn't know I had one.

I love my fireballs pheno I've got. Mostly indica, but still vigorous. Fast flowering, potent, easy. It just likes to pop out a few male banana's... still a keeper tho. Too good! No wonder I like it if that's the genetics... thx for hooking me up dst/breeders boutique. 

Had an engineers dream that took around 12 weeks and grew crazy, but it had strong high. But crazy long foxtail sativa buds!

Got a blue pit among my next batch of newbies. Og shows in the leaves big time . 

Anyone else love the hell out of their fireballs? 

Edit: love its colors too


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Sounds like the average price was about $750 per pound (400-lbs sold for $300,000)
> Can grow it for $200 per pound with a 600w.
> My grow outdoors cost me $150 (including the temporary greenhouse which was half of the total cost), and I got a few pounds out of it.



That's crazy wish i could buy a pound for 750 ill take 50 please


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

DirtyNerd said:


> That's crazy wish i could buy a pound for 750 ill take 50 please


Right damn 750 a lb I'd be a rich man lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 16, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Right damn 750 a lb I'd be a rich man lol


Yeah it's crazy i understand it was outdoor weed and that might go a bit cheaper but 750 is just nuts but even still from the video it was good grade weed i would be all over it like a fly to shit!


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 16, 2014)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah it's crazy i understand it was outdoor weed and that might go a bit cheaper but 750 is just nuts but even still from the video it was good grade weed i would be all over it like a fly to shit!


Lol I hear you brotha I don't.understand that auction.couldnt of been legal.could.it.i.didnt read the article but.i.figured that would of.been.a.set up for sure.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 17, 2014)

I see you guys are still killing it in here. Just popped some gsc(forum cut) x monster cookies(platinum gsc x yeti OG).Going to be calling them "Double Stuffed Cookies" until Gugrows gives them an official name.These are testers from greenpoint seeds. Can't wait to bud them.
















And since I know you guys can't get off to veg porn here's some pics from my last run of gsc bagseeds. Popped some more these seeds too.





















I still see room for more trichomes. Hopefully next run will be better. Il make sure to clone EVERYTHING this time around too. Still kicking myself in the ass over not having a clone of this. But I still have the group of seeds that it came fromso not all is lost.


----------



## bulimic (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful plants in here! I'm always amazed. I currently have 6 cuts of Bubba going under my 600w, just flipped to flower a few days ago and last time I grew this strain it was fully matured 56 days after the flip. Soo in about 8 more weeks I should have some bomb nuggies. Each grow is a learning experience and I love implementing new things I read about on here and research. Without this site I'd be completely lost at times.


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 17, 2014)

I just ordered an LED light. Trying to cut back electric costs. Got the Area 51 LEDS XGS-190. I think i will use it to veg until the flowering room is cleared. Then I will setup the scrog net and move the plant in. Going to do a single plant scrog in 30 gallon container. probably will just use the XGS 190 and 6 10 watt household LEDS as supplemental. so 250 watts light for the 4x4 tent. Hoping for at least 6 ounces. Either Lemon OG Kush or DOG will be the strain. Going to give them a good 10 week veg. 3 plants going right now. i'll probably ditch the 2 weakest in a couple more weeks so i can focus more energy vegging the healthy plant.

Wish me luck! I'll keep ya posted on the build of the scrog net and the veg. They are just a couple day old seedlings currently. Already ordered teh scrog net just have to go pick it up in about a week. The LED is in the mail. Hoping this new setup will compare to a 400 HPS.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> I just ordered an LED light. Trying to cut back electric costs. Got the Area 51 LEDS XGS-190. I think i will use it to veg until the flowering room is cleared. Then I will setup the scrog net and move the plant in. Going to do a single plant scrog in 30 gallon container. probably will just use the XGS 190 and 6 10 watt household LEDS as supplemental. so 250 watts light for the 4x4 tent. Hoping for at least 6 ounces. Either Lemon OG Kush or DOG will be the strain. Going to give them a good 10 week veg. 3 plants going right now. i'll probably ditch the 2 weakest in a couple more weeks so i can focus more energy vegging the healthy plant.
> 
> Wish me luck! I'll keep ya posted on the build of the scrog net and the veg. They are just a couple day old seedlings currently. Already ordered teh scrog net just have to go pick it up in about a week. The LED is in the mail. Hoping this new setup will compare to a 400 HPS.


BG, with that much space you should do fine if the led's are equal to a 400 you should easily
hit your goal.
Good luck.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2014)

Crazy busy over here folks, just stopping in to say, HIGH!

Peace, DST


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 17, 2014)

@KushXOJ looking great bro. Love the frost. that is how my ladies look under the hps/cmh but more frost on the fluorescent with ati bulbs. I love the ati bulbs. the new strain double stuffed cookie sounds great.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 17, 2014)

@BeastGrow that led with 6 drop downs should get you 10 oz easy.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 17, 2014)

*Sixhundred Breeder føler sig begejstret*
1 min. · 
Free seeds with evety order.

Seriously evety order?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 17, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Just checked on the girls this is crazy they have bushed up like a crazy amount.jist in two days





HydroGp said:


> *Sixhundred Breeder føler sig begejstret*
> 1 min. ·
> Free seeds with evety order.
> 
> Seriously evety order?



that can't be legit bro....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2014)

It's legit.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 17, 2014)

i don't have a facebook so all i can see is the basic ish


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 17, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i don't have a facebook so all i can see is the basic ish


*Breeders Boutique*
for omkring en time siden
Ten free seeds with every order. 
I got you covered Enwhysea


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 17, 2014)

thanks bro and what language is that i almost had to pull out my google goggle app and translate it oh & @Dr.D81 check your email bro


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 17, 2014)

Haha did not even notice: for omkring en time siden.~ means ~ About an hour ago. Posted about an hour ago 
Danish im from Denmark.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 17, 2014)

oooohhhh i love danishes especially the cheese ones with cherries in it lol


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2014)

I just read through a grow thread where a guy used only one of those XGS-190 lights in a 3x3 and he claimed a dry weight of around six oz with four plants and he had some crowding issues due to a long veg. I was reading along, being impressed by the light and who should I see post at the very end but Shwagbag, lol. Anyway, that light looks awesome and the price didn't seem too bad for a quality light. I think in a 4x4 with some supplemental light, like you mentioned, it will work very well and save you a nice chunk of $ monthly.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 17, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> oooohhhh i love danishes especially the cheese ones with cherries in it lol


Haha sounds awesome but i dont think you can find that i Denmark, lol. Dont know where it got its name but seems to me like danish outside of Denmark is just cake of some sort  We have different stuff like wienerbread. Its all good. In the porn industri i think danish is anal but not certain


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I just read through a grow thread where a guy used only one of those XGS-190 lights in a 3x3 and he claimed a dry weight of around six oz with four plants and he had some crowding issues due to a long veg. I was reading along, being impressed by the light and who should I see post at the very end but Shwagbag, lol. Anyway, that light looks awesome and the price didn't seem too bad for a quality light. I think in a 4x4 with some supplemental light, like you mentioned, it will work very well and save you a nice chunk of $ monthly.


If anyone can do it Shwagbag can, after many of us gave up on LED's, he stayed with it.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's a close up shot of the Sour Cherry in my buddy's room.
  
Above is an RC sailplane that was recently gifted to me by a friend. Stoked!! 
So far I have attached the tail section and mocked up the servo locations in the wing. I am hoping it flies well and will try to post a video of it flying when it's done. I just need to find my cameras first. I have a little one that can attach to the plane for in-flight footage and one that attaches to my head for a POV video.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> If anyone can do it Shwagbag can, after many of us gave up on LED's, he stayed with it.


It wasn't his grow, he just happened to read and post in the thread. It was a thread started by Socalrob. Not sure who he is but it sounds as if he lives in my area.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

Happy girls, makes a happy giggles....


----------



## moondance (Nov 17, 2014)

What Up 600ers, I have been keeping up with the thread but been busy as hell. I finally got to my goal of having enough jarred up and curing to last a year. I got ED, PK males and females going and we just popped more ED, FB and KQ, I am very excited to play with the BB gear. We also set the wife up with her own veggie garden in the basement under the 8 bulb t5, were growing lettuce, radishes, carrots, bok choy and pak choy cabbage. Just got a new phone recently so pics will be a few. Made my first batch of bubble hash from WW, loved it I'm hooked, gotta make some more now LOL. Off to pick up the wife from work, Saturn motor blew on us, ended up getting the family convertible from my brother in law, that used to be my wifes dads car 97 sebring convertible red, O i forgot to mention I look good driving it lol. So the universe has been good to us, I hope it has been good to you all and blessed the 600 with lots of dank flowers!!! 

Quick question for male growers - The males are in 1 gallon pots and are about 2 feet tall, should I up pot to 3 gallon before flowering or leave them be and wait for pollen?


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 17, 2014)

All i want for christmas is Blue Pit.... Not available 
Guess its up to Santa now..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2014)

@hydro, and the rest of us to!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 17, 2014)

*Dog Hits Car: Car Sues Dog*

Was on my way out to pick up some birdseed for our empty bird feeder in the back yard (little birdies have been hunting for anything to eat since the recent cold snap).
A few minutes into the journey a little dog crossing traffic runs into a moving car.
A guy driving in the other direction stopped to ask if I was alright, and I told him I just pulled over because a dog got hit by a car.
He said the little dog ran into the rear tire and got flipped for a somersault then immediately jumped up and kept on truckin' into the neighborhood across the street like nothing happened.
So it got real lucky.
People need to keep track of their furry little friends better than that!







Time to toke up.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 17, 2014)

After putting together a danish "userguide" for the rso 90 day 60g cancer cure to my stepdad i realize i need alot more material. Dont know what i was thinking but at 1 gram a day ill only have 3 tops 4 weeks. Pretty bummed about it. Damn i really should have ran some clones. Well i just took a clone while its on the 4-5thweek of flowering. Hope it turns out and maybe i can be able to 12/12 take new clones and then keep up. But argh i just popped 5x Blueberry autos and 3fem dog 2 reg. For a auto run with long veg times for momma dogs :/ Well ill figure it out..

Shocking when i told my gf i had to run more for my stepdad she wanted me to ask for money for the electricity being used. I was stunned said nothing.. Its sad thinking i never should have turned left back in the day. Makes me feel like the biggest looser. Argh bit soon for a mid life crisis ey? Then again with my health history i never planned on reaching 60.. Sry guys.. Just one of those days..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2014)

With what you input to us don't ever feel bad if you want to unload my brother.
I hope you can pull your stepdad through, best vibes for him.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Happy girls, makes a happy giggles....
> 
> View attachment 3295478


Do you ever have fungus gnats to


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 17, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> that can't be legit bro....


What's this


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Do you ever have fungus gnats to


GoGnats, or Gnatrol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Do you ever have fungus gnats to


I used to when I ran FFOF.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2014)

also an added bonus in some pro mix


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2014)

Common in any soil. Get some yellow sticky traps and half fill some jars with water 
and put a squirt of dish detergent in them, set by the plants.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Common in any soil. Get some yellow sticky traps and half fill some jars with water
> and put a squirt of dish detergent in them, set by the plants.


Put some braggs apple cider vinegar in there and you'll catch a lot more


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2014)

I had a mid life crisis at 22... so it's all good hydro. Better to figure out what the fuck you want out of life sooner than later.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2014)

another weapon in our arsenal
*How CANNABIS can treat cancer: Study finds compound in the plant can help shrink aggressive brain tumours*

*Treatment uses active chemical components of the plant - cannabinoids*
*These were combined with radiation when treating brain cancer patients*
*Mice given the treatment saw tumours shrink in size dramatically*
*In some, they virtually disappeared, hailed as 'extremely exciting'*
By Wai Liu For The Conversation
Published: 08:41 EST, 17 November 2014 | Updated: 14:55 EST, 17 November 2014









Chemical components of the cannabis plant, known as cannabinoids, had a dramatic effect on tumours
Cannabis can have a dramatic effect on aggressive forms of brain cancer, a new study shows.
The new research, conducted by specialists at St George's, University of London, studied the treatment of brain tumours in the laboratory.
It found the most effective treatment was to combine active chemical components of the cannabis plant, which are known as cannabinoids.
Two of these - called tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and cannabidiol (CBD) - were tested as part of the research into brain cancer.
This is particularly difficult to treat and claims the lives of about 5,200 patients each year. 
It also has a particularly poor prognosis as the rate of survival after five years of patients' diagnosis is around 10 per cent, 
The new research is the first to show a drastic effect when combining THC and CBD with radiation. 
Dr Wai Liu, Senior Research Fellow and lead researcher on the project, said: 'The results are extremely exciting. 
'The tumours were treated in a variety of ways - either with no treatment, the cannabinoids alone, and radiation alone. 
'Or, with both the cannabinoids and radiation at the same time.
'Those treated with both radiation and the cannabinoids saw the most beneficial results and a drastic reduction in size.
In some cases, the tumours effectively disappeared in the animals.
'The benefits of the cannabis plant elements were known before.
'But the drastic reduction of brain cancers - if used with radiation - is something new and may well prove promising for patients who are in gravely serious situations with such cancers in the future.'
Here, writing in The Conversation, Dr Lui describes his work in detail... 
Widely proscribed around the world for its recreational uses, cannabis is being used in a number of different therapeutic ways to bring relief for severe medical conditions.
Products using cannabinoids, the active components of the cannabis plant, have been licensed for medical use. 
Sativex, for example, which contains an equal mixture of the cannabinoids tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and cannabidiol (CBD), is already licenced as a mouth spray for multiple sclerosis.
*RELATED ARTICLES*
In the US, dronabinol and nabilone are commercially available for treating cancer-related side effects.
Now, in a study published in the journal Molecular Cancer Therapeutics, we’ve also shown that cannabinoids could play a role in treating one of the most aggressive cancers in adults.
There are more than 85 cannabinoids, which are known to bind to unique receptors in cells and which receive outside chemical signals. 
These receptors feed into signalling pathways, telling cells what to do. Recent studies have shown that some cannabinoids have potent anti-cancer action. 






SHARE PICTURE

Products using cannabinoids, the active components of the cannabis plant, have been licensed for medical use - such as Sativex mouth spray for multiple sclerosis
For example, both THC and CBD have been shown in a number of laboratory studies to effectively induce cell death in tumour cells by modifying the faulty signalling pathways inside these cells. 
Depending on the cell type this can disrupt tumour growth or start to kill it.
The psychoactivity associated with some cannabinoids, principally THC (which gives people a cannabis high), is also mediated via the same receptors. 
Because these receptors are found in the highest abundances in brain cells, it follows that brain tumours also rich in these receptors may respond best to cannabinoids.
We wanted to investigate the anti-cancer effects of Sativex in glioma cells. 
High-grade glioma is an aggressive cancer, with very low long-term survival rates. Statistics show that just over a third (36 per cent) of adult patients in the UK with glioma live for at least a year, while the five-year survival rate is 10 per cent
*CANNABIS AND CANCER: AN EXPERT'S VIEW *
Dr Kat Arney, Cancer Research UK’s science communications manager, told MailOnline: 'We know that cannabinoids – the active chemicals found in cannabis – can have a range of different effects on cancer cells grown in the lab and animal tumours.
'But at the moment there isn’t good evidence from clinical trials to prove that they can safely and effectively treat cancer in patients.
'Despite this, we are aware that some cancer patients do choose to treat themselves with cannabis extracts.
'These stories can help researchers build a picture of whether these treatments are helping or not, although this is weak evidence compared to properly-run clinical trials.
'Cancer Research UK is supporting clinical trials for treating cancer with cannabis extract and a synthetic cannabinoid In order to gather solid data on how best these drugs can be used to benefit people with cancer.'
Depending on the individual, treatment can consist of surgery, radiotherapy, and/or chemotherapy with the drug temozolomide. 
However, due primarily to the intricate localisation of the tumour in the brain and its invasive behaviour, these treatments remain largely unsuccessful.
However, as our study showed, combining radiotherapy with cannabinoid treatment had a big effect. 
FINDING THE RIGHT DOSE 
We first had to perform lab tests on cells to optimise the doses of the cannabinoids, and showed that CBD and THC combined favourably.
We found that to achieve a 50% kill rate of glioma cells, a dose of 14mM (millimolar – a measure of amount-of-substance concentration) of CBD or 19mM of THC would be needed if each was used singularly. 
However, when used in combination, the concentrations required to achieve the same magnitude of cell kill is significantly reduced to just 7mM for each. 
This apparent reduction in the doses of the cannabinoids, in particular THC, without a loss of overall anti-cancer action is particularly attractive as unwanted side effects are also reduced.
Once we had these results, we then tested the impact of combining the cannabinoids with radiation in mice with glioma. 
The efficacy of this treatment was tracked using sophisticated MRI technology – and we determined the effects on tumour growth of either CBD and THC together, radiation, or the combination of both. 
The drugs were used at suboptimal doses to allow us to see if there was any improvement in the therapy from combining them.






SHARE PICTURE
The researchers, who saw some tumours effectively disappear, hailed the results as 'extremely exciting'
BALANCING ANTI-CANCER WITH PSYCHOACTIVE 
In principle, patients treated with THC could experience some psychoactive activity. 
But the secret to successfully exploiting cannabinoids as a treatment for cancer is to balance the desired anti-cancer effects with the less desirable psychoactive effects. 
This is possible, as some cannabinoids seem to function independently of the receptors and so do not engage the adverse effects. CBD is one such cannabinoid. 
The doses of THC we selected were below the psychoactive level, but together with CBD it partnered well to give the best overall anti-cancer effect.
Our results showed that the dose of radiation we used had no dramatic effect on tumour growth, whereas CBD and THC administered together marginally reduced tumour progression. 
However, combining the cannabinoids with radiation further impeded the rate at which tumour growth progressed and was virtually stagnant throughout the course of the treatment. 
Correspondingly, tumour sizes on the final day of the study were significantly smaller in these subjects compared with any of the others.
The results are promising. There may be other applications but for now it could provide a way of breaking through glioma and saving more lives.



cof


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

Need to put these bitches into 1 gallons...


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 17, 2014)

@giggles26 I'm running soil now and just wandered how long to keep them keep them in the pots i have now I think I may have picked a pot size too bug to start them off in.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking good giggles, those are growing fast! props

That sucks hydrogp, I hope you can get enough to make the 90 day use of it, it does take a lot of herb, i've heard a pound or so per treatment, hopefully you can make a batch that lasts until you can make some more, good vibes to you-

Sweet plant and airplane dez! I've always wanted an RC plane, i used to love playing with the gas powered RC cars, so much fun, here's a cool video of some fast bikes!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 17, 2014)

nyc, you can plant in the pot you plan to flower in if you want, i don't find a difference really, but I still start them in party cups just because it saves a ton of space


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 17, 2014)

PRON


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 17, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> PRONView attachment 3295757View attachment 3295758 View attachment 3295759 View attachment 3295760


Super healthy. A+++


----------



## Figgy (Nov 17, 2014)

First Enwhysea now Doobs has infiltrated my RIU! AAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> After putting together a danish "userguide" for the rso 90 day 60g cancer cure to my stepdad i realize i need alot more material. Dont know what i was thinking but at 1 gram a day ill only have 3 tops 4 weeks. Pretty bummed about it. Damn i really should have ran some clones. Well i just took a clone while its on the 4-5thweek of flowering. Hope it turns out and maybe i can be able to 12/12 take new clones and then keep up. But argh i just popped 5x Blueberry autos and 3fem dog 2 reg. For a auto run with long veg times for momma dogs :/ Well ill figure it out..
> 
> Shocking when i told my gf i had to run more for my stepdad she wanted me to ask for money for the electricity being used. I was stunned said nothing.. Its sad thinking i never should have turned left back in the day. Makes me feel like the biggest looser. Argh bit soon for a mid life crisis ey? Then again with my health history i never planned on reaching 60.. Sry guys.. Just one of those days..


Was this the one! He was gone for a day, so I figured he found his own way there.lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 17, 2014)

@Figgy I thought i was first to invade you rui and @AlphaPhase when will I know it's time for them to go to 5 gallon pots. I guess I'll have to go get some you guys have any ideas on what I should pick up I'm only gonnanrun two dirt plants and one hydro this go around


----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2014)

Those are very healthy and happy looking plant Jimmer!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice jimmer! 

Nyc, my rule of thumb is about 8-10" tall per gallon and then it's time for a repot, but some roots grow faster then others, it doesn't hurt to repot before they are root bound to avoid any stunted growth. My plants start to droop if i wait too long because the roots get thick on the bottom of the pot and when i water it kind of tends to lead to over watering symptoms


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

Forgot to say girls got fed a tea tonight. Very fast acting, should see some real noticeable difference in the morning.

Should set them up nicely for flower I'm hoping...


----------



## Figgy (Nov 17, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @Figgy I thought i was first to invade you rui


Ah damn, I corrected that. That pic of the dog in Jimmer's avatar threw me off.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Forgot to say girls got fed a tea tonight. Very fast acting, should see some real noticeable difference in the morning.
> 
> Should set them up nicely for flower I'm hoping...


I love how fast my girls start praying after a good tea. Nothing else like it!! You know they are just fkin' lovin' it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 17, 2014)

Some 3 month cure bud pron (can you spot the cat hair lol)


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

I fed my girls some kelp and silica and the new growth is so green!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2014)

My tea was a nice scoop of my compost put in some panty hose then put in water with some aeration for 4 to 5 days and then bam water!


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning 6ers.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning banana butt monkey! 




Hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2014)

Goedemorgen D!

Edit - OMG!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey 600, figured I'd ask here first, hopefully someone can give me some insight.. Is this plant OK? I mean , I know purple stems isn't anything to worry about usually, but this strain has been growing so wierd.. It will grow green stems and then all of a sudden it will purple. Then grow green then all of the new growth gets purple and so on. It doesn't look too bad really, I think I was feeding a little too much N but they had a growth spurt and liked the feedings, then when I noticed the tips of leaves curling down slightly I dropped it down from 1.3ec to 1.1ec for a few days.. I've been running 5.8 pH and everything was green stems (top 6" of new growth) so I dropped pH to 5.6 for 2 waterings to get some available Mn and that's when all the stems turned purple on the plant.. So wierd,.. I put the pH at 5.9 incase it's a P or MG deficiency to have them available for uptake, but am I missing something? Roots are OK, I have no clue what up and I don't think it's genetic related? It's not too cold either. Can a P deficiency happen that fast with lowering the pH for a couple hours? I'm stumped..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Lmfao hydrogp!! Hahaha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning 6ers!

I don't think i've laughed like that for months hydro. well played sir!!! it's giving me ideas haha

bit of overcooked pron for breaky. ( no bananas mind... )


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey DGT. Thought it was you in the vid  Haha that would be the end of it if i tried that on my girl 
Lovely looking buds!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

I could probably get away with it but the retribution would be mighty fierce! Cheers


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning 6ers how's my family doing today?


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Feelin pretty good hope you are also! (Too) But im not certain 
Aw man i cant wait.. Some serious fights comming up.. Diaz vs Silva. lol Thats crazy.. Diaz is a funky dude, he makes no sense at the press conference  Tough as hell tho..


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Feelin pretty good hope you are also! (Too) But im not certain
> Aw man i cant wait.. Some serious fights comming up.. Diaz vs Silva. lol Thats crazy.. Diaz is a funky dude, he makes no sense at the press conference  Tough as hell tho..


my buddy actually fights in the ufc he just lost his last fight though he was also on the ultimate fighter and didnt win the comp but they gave him a contract anyway


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow nice whats his name? I follow most ufc related. Love it


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

Clint Hester






hes such a big guy anytime we roll he just uses his body weight to hold me down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

that was a mean elbow! you guys seen the new featehrweight irish lad, conor mcgregor? unbeaten so far. cocky as they come but backs it up.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

idk DGT i really don't care to watch the girls fight in the UFC its actually more of a favoritism thing going on with them lately


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

lmao girls hahaha bet you wouldn't call his granny a slapper though eh?

I actually do like watching the chicks fight most haven't the real power to KO so they're extra brutal.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow cool i remember him being a cool funny down to earth guy on the show. Awesome.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that was a mean elbow! you guys seen the new featehrweight irish lad, conor mcgregor? unbeaten so far. cocky as they come but backs it up.


Conor mcgregor omg. lol he is so freakin funny with his cockyness. And right he does back it up. Great fights. I believe he can go for the belt.
Did you see the last ufc where a girl got hear ear ripped of at the top? Crazy shiiiiit! Ill find the vids  Tough chick.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the ufc at Ireland was one of the best ever.. They dominated and the crowd was just awesome..




Green flags fucking leprechaun's flying around


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey 600, figured I'd ask here first, hopefully someone can give me some insight.. Is this plant OK? I mean , I know purple stems isn't anything to worry about usually, but this strain has been growing so wierd.. It will grow green stems and then all of a sudden it will purple. Then grow green then all of the new growth gets purple and so on. It doesn't look too bad really, I think I was feeding a little too much N but they had a growth spurt and liked the feedings, then when I noticed the tips of leaves curling down slightly I dropped it down from 1.3ec to 1.1ec for a few days.. I've been running 5.8 pH and everything was green stems (top 6" of new growth) so I dropped pH to 5.6 for 2 waterings to get some available Mn and that's when all the stems turned purple on the plant.. So wierd,.. I put the pH at 5.9 incase it's a P or MG deficiency to have them available for uptake, but am I missing something? Roots are OK, I have no clue what up and I don't think it's genetic related? It's not too cold either. Can a P deficiency happen that fast with lowering the pH for a couple hours? I'm stumped..


your roots and leaves look happy and healthy so i wouldnt worry. that is cool looking for sure. 
I have never seen that happen before. maybe its gonna be a magical plant. I would take a couple clones for sure.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2014)

Net introduced doon Button Ben. Don't think I'll veg em much longer......



Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

daaayum that ear tear was nasty hydro. yeah i like conor he's got that cheeky charm but man knows his jitsu. man spin kicks like no one else in his weight. i bet he'd a be a riot to have a drink with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

ever think of putting a double net in for later in flower D? so you can just pull it up when your donkeys are swinging.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2014)

I have enough to do that and considered it but will see how we go and add at a later date if required.

Poor yin, he's got a temp of 29.4....sleeping like Rip van Winkel.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2014)

is he cutting a tooth?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

trust me trying to put it in later is a PIA

ya bairns not had the easiest of years poor lad.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

DST said:


> Net introduced doon Button Ben. Don't think I'll veg em much longer......
> View attachment 3296086
> View attachment 3296087
> View attachment 3296088
> Peace, DST



hey hey dst so when you put the net in are you tying the top down to the net to like the new side shoots become tops or are you using side branching and tying those down...im just curious as im gonna try a net this next go around with the SourKushxDeepblue im running


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 18, 2014)

I repotted some of my babies and topped them again.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2014)

Aye, yer probably right Don. I may do that next time I am down.

@En whysea. I grew the clones as normal. Then topped the main branch to allow the side branches to come level. Then I use the net to tie down all branches to allow more nodes on the branches to develop their own tops. Its basic scrog 101 really, nothing too fancy. The screen enables you to utilise the plants apical dominance when distributing auxins.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> is he cutting a tooth?
> 
> 
> cof


He's constantly cutting teeth at the moment, cof. He's had 2 molars the size of my head poking through for the last couple of weeks. He goes from sleeping late, to getting up early....it's anyones guess at the moment.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2014)

He's just excited to see uncle Jig.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> He's just excited to see uncle Jig.


Who wouldn't be


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

Girls seemed to like their tea...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2014)

if they really want to be successful, they need to have a first rate product and contact Breeders Boutique


*Family of Bob Marley launch first 'global marijuana brand' in honor of the reggae king as the cannabis industry braces to hit $10 billion *

He famously smoked about a pound of pot a week and referred to it as a holy sacrament, now the family of Bob Marley have created the first recreational cannabis brand
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2839424/This-dreamed-Family-Bob-Marley-launch-global-marijuana-brand-honor-reggae-king-cannabis-industry-braces-hit-10-billion.html


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> your roots and leaves look happy and healthy so i wouldnt worry. that is cool looking for sure.
> I have never seen that happen before. maybe its gonna be a magical plant. I would take a couple clones for sure.


Hey man, I definitely have clones of it  I think it's a magnesium deficiency though, I don't have much knowledge about calcium and magnesium deficiencies because my water must have always been perfect until i moved to cali. Never had a problem with it before but all of the deficiencies I get seem to point towards that problem lol. I didn't know there could be so many symptoms of cal and mag problems 

This is the video that made me REALLY want to flower this sour power biker out and keep for a while, crazy strain sour power is! so crystallized


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

Karma og


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> if they really want to be successful, they need to have a first rate product and contact Breeders Boutique
> 
> 
> *Family of Bob Marley launch first 'global marijuana brand' in honor of the reggae king as the cannabis industry braces to hit $10 billion *
> ...


That's a double like cof.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 18, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I repotted some of my babies and topped them again.View attachment 3296146View attachment 3296149


Looks great bro


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's a couple of phone pics of my 6 pack, lol. I upcanned them into their final 3 gal pots today. It's my four Pre98 Bubbas, one MK Ultra, and one Blue Dream.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Karma og
> View attachment 3296383


Always cool looking at a seed knowing that's going to make beautiful buds one day


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey man, I definitely have clones of it  I think it's a magnesium deficiency though, I don't have much knowledge about calcium and magnesium deficiencies because my water must have always been perfect until i moved to cali. Never had a problem with it before but all of the deficiencies I get seem to point towards that problem lol. I didn't know there could be so many symptoms of cal and mag problems
> 
> This is the video that made me REALLY want to flower this sour power biker out and keep for a while, crazy strain sour power is! so crystallized


Hey man.How early can you clone random question.just wondering


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Hey man.How early can you clone random question.just wondering


As soon as there's cuts big enough to take. There's not set time...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

I can get a clone off at like four nodes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

One of the pw x og i made. They all look like this, and i will have to make some more of these


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Karma og
> View attachment 3296383


Karma is such a Good thing doc but I have no clue about its OG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Karma is such a Good thing doc but I have no clue about its OG


It is a sfv og x Hells Angels og hybrid called bear og bread out to f4.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can get a clone off at like four nodes


Cool thanks guys just wasn't positive how early you can


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> One of the pw x og i made. They all look like this, and i will have to make some more of these
> View attachment 3296447


Damn look.at that girl


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

There's some ahnehiem OG going around right now but everyone is taxing on the zip like 300 min but I will say that it looks/feels/taste amazing. @Dr.D81 check your snail mail bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Cool thanks guys just wasn't positive how early you can


The thing to remember it is not going to be matured till it starts having offset nodes.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> The thing to remember it is not going to be matured till it starts having offset nodes.


Ok yeah I always read like after about 4 to 5.nodes but you guys would.know better


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Woman does time in jail for spaghetti-os residue. 'murica 

http://www.hightimes.com/read/woman-does-time-possession-spaghettios


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

It is easier the bigger they get.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

I need to suggest everyone to grow out a tangilope at least once sometime. Biggest and fullest plant I think I've ever grown, I can't comment on the flowering but I think it will be mind boggling for yield. One more week of Veg and then we will see what she can do  should have a full canopy by Tuesday yipppeeeeeee


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Welcome to the world, Blue Power.. She just popped, pray it's a female


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

That tangilope looks bomb bro reminds me of dinafem cheese grew just like a shrub


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

I'd love to grow a cheese sometime, dunno why I never have but there's so many good looking cheese strains out there, maybe next grow I'll throw a blue cheese in. The tangilope is so lush and it smells like melons, not even tangie, but like honey dew melons or something


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I need to suggest everyone to grow out a tangilope at least once sometime. Biggest and fullest plant I think I've ever grown, I can't comment on the flowering but I think it will be mind boggling for yield. One more week of Veg and then we will see what she can do  should have a full canopy by Tuesday yipppeeeeeee


Is that from BB? And that looks awesome man I've been super impressed with my blue cheese so far with how bushy it getting


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

There are so many different ways of doing clones. I have m8ts that will have clones 3x the size of mine with several nodes. I find it easiest and fastest to just have a top node or two. With several nodes the plant is really lacking water and starts to look bad before it gets roots..
Ive also had good results cloning the top when topping for 4 or 8 colas. Like most things it easy to throw out it is strain dependant but this time i really feel its true. Some strains will be super cloners and will be under a week to root but others might go 2 weeks. If they dont clone it is most likely because i forgot to keep them moist and they dried out. Its easy and i wish i had a few giant mothers cause a m8 just got burned still needing 110 clones @10$ pr. clone  He is pissed doing a giant room now only half full and atleast a month for new arrivals.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

Is it OK to top a seedling this young because I did. My buddy was showing me somd pages out that book and it says top every week at every node.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll sale yea some clones hydro


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Is it OK to top a seedling this young because I did. My buddy was showing me somd pages out that book and it says top every week at every node.
> 
> View attachment 3296507


I usually top at the first or second node.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2014)

I just had two whole branchs from hb #2 root in a cup off water. I put them there till i could get to them. They where like 10 in long.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Bman, The tangilope is from dna genetics, the blue cheese I was thinking about is from barnys farm. I haven't tried BB yet but will soon, the deep blue and sour cherry by bb really have my attention now, though they all look nice, I've never had a cherry strain before


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'll sale yea some clones hydro


I know it is a strong plant but even cannabis has its limitations. Dont think it would survive the trip 

Thats pretty awesome Dr.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I usually top at the first or second node.


Do you wait for the new tops to get two nodes then top those as well ?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I know it is a strong plant but even cannabis has its limitations. Dont think it would survive the trip
> 
> Thats pretty awesome Dr.


Wanna find out lol...


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

Ice cube- today was a good day: 




I love ending my day to this right here especially with everything I went through this weekend oh and I don't smoke during the week anymore guys just using hookah to hold me.over till harvest


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wanna find out lol...
> 
> View attachment 3296542


I tried having my boy use this from CO but he's a church boy that never takes a risk besides driving from GA to Co alone in a POS car


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I worked my ass off today and got everything done but the Sheetrock so I'll finish that up tomorrow and then we will flip the 20th and do a happy dance lol. Should be chopping a few come New Years. I know what I'll be doing to bring the new year in


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> if they really want to be successful, they need to have a first rate product and contact Breeders Boutique
> 
> 
> *Family of Bob Marley launch first 'global marijuana brand' in honor of the reggae king as the cannabis industry braces to hit $10 billion *
> ...


He couldnt smoke a pound a week of my stuff. unless he gave 14 oz away to friends or they smoked that much. This round cindy is done way better. and i still have to do her better. I harvested to of the 6 big ladies since the buds are dry on the plant. these 2 was under the CMH. Great taste and decent yield at 535 grams. Now that is dry but still needs cured weight. I will loose 20% or a bit less from curing. These 2 are also the smallest of the 6 ladies. The super hps hitting the far 2 and the middle 2 have way bigger buds. I have help coming thursday to trim. I hate trimming for more than 3 hrs. Took me 6 hrs to trim 535 grams. I gave out a few sample of the smaller buds and everyone wants allot more. I didnt take pics cause i am so fucking tired. I smoked myself into a mild coma. Its hard jsut to read and type. The fairy will fly when i cure and run dry ice hash. Its gonna rock those who get it big time. That is in xmas time. I will get pics i promise just not tonight. Thank god i bought allot of extra jars when they was on sale. Okay i need to read 2 more pages to catch up.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

600 PowPowPower!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey man, I definitely have clones of it  I think it's a magnesium deficiency though, I don't have much knowledge about calcium and magnesium deficiencies because my water must have always been perfect until i moved to cali. Never had a problem with it before but all of the deficiencies I get seem to point towards that problem lol. I didn't know there could be so many symptoms of cal and mag problems
> 
> This is the video that made me REALLY want to flower this sour power biker out and keep for a while, crazy strain sour power is! so crystallized


You are killing it my brother. Hands down and i take a bow. You are doing it right. Look back and see how far you made it. I am behind you but cause of what you do so well makes me be better. Thank you my brother.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> 600 PowPowPower!
> View attachment 3296558


Fuck! How many is that? I'm counting like 20 or so!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Karma og
> View attachment 3296383


I love it. i really would love to pick your brain for an hour bro. Jingle jingle when you get time. I had a great day of hard as clipping and i hate clipping so much.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Ok yeah I always read like after about 4 to 5.nodes but you guys would.know better


I dont clone till i am ready to up pot. I now can clone and keep um green. Hardly any light is the key with high RH like 70% or so.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

21x600 my eyes did not function very good as i left the room 

I Dont think id have the nerves to run that much. Shittin myself scared of a fire  But i do enjoy working evrything grow related and i feel im missing out on some $


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I dont clone till i am ready to up pot. I now can clone and keep um green. Hardly any light is the key with high RH like 70% or so.


I can clone under any light any day. Light has no play in it for me. Hell I've dropped my cloner under 1800 watts and still had success...

High RH is also only really helpful if you are cloning in rooters or such. Aero does not need anything other then the constant water.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is easier the bigger they get.


yes I like um big 8 oz per plant dry is what i am for. The smoke is 3x better when your ster ms are bigger. This growing is finding how to get the most/best and small plants fail. scrogs rock keeping them lower and uniform takes practice, all you scrog growers thank you for showing it can be done and done right. Dr your both is insane and I dream of it. yep dreams bro. i so want a couple of them.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Just removed my 125w cfl for a 8w led on the germing seeds and Shark Shock clone. I was afraid it was too much 10cm over the girls but dang giggs 1800  The clones i had overnight for a friend i gave 90w led and a few hours later everyone in the middle fell over :/


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> 21x600 my eyes did not function very good as i left the room
> View attachment 3296568
> I Dont think id have the nerves to run that much. Shittin myself scared of a fire  But i do enjoy working evrything grow related and i feel im missing out on some $


holy cow brother. looks like a huge grow room. how big is it really?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Just removed my 125w cfl for a 8w led on the germing seeds and Shark Shock clone. I was afraid it was too much 10cm over the girls but dang giggs 1800  The clones i had overnight for a friend i gave 90w led and a few hours later everyone in the middle fell over :/


Go big or go home momma always said


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

Every light is carefully measured out at 1 meter apart by me  I think its 18meters x 6meters. 9 girls under every light. Should be a walking hall in the middle and also just enough around the sides at peak flower.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you DC, that means a lot! Glad I can help and I by no means am a great grower but getting better every grow is key, I've learned a lot and just keep on learning and by the time I die I still won't know everything, but it's nice when buds keep getting better and techniques get better and getting to know what a strain likes and being able to understand what it wants or needs, that's the key. Looking at the plants and being able to read them is the most important part of growing


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Go big or go home momma always said


Haha my mom said its okay to smoke hash as long as i dont do any other drugs  Wow its late! Damn gf is wakeing up for work now.. Best get some mix ready to calm the red dragon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh andtthe next step for me is true living organics in hydroponics, can't wait to give it a try and see what happens. I don't think any method is better than another but I do like organic growing and I think it'll be fun next grow to do some organic hydro


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just had two whole branchs from hb #2 root in a cup off water. I put them there till i could get to them. They where like 10 in long.


welcome to old school my brother. yep water works great.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn hydrogp, that is AWESOME!! hope it's got a massive ac unit, that's a heat manufacturer right there! Good vibes!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I know it is a strong plant but even cannabis has its limitations. Dont think it would survive the trip
> 
> Thats pretty awesome Dr.


what give a clone 5 days of dark and it will root in route, dont send rooted for that long. anywhere in the world 5 days and they will rock. snip stick ship in a cooler to hold temp and rh. that works. I know it does.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Woman does time in jail for spaghetti-os residue. 'murica
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/woman-does-time-possession-spaghettios


Dang!
I was thinking of having hot dogs & spaghetti o's for dinner, but don't want 5-O to come kicking my door down over it!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2014)

oh wow i caught up. i cant believe it. I am so baked smoked at 8 stops today dropping samples. Patients are piling up the orders. This is why we do what we do. Pain/spasms/heart issues then we have interal (editables/oils/hash) to stop cancer/epilepsy/strokes/krones and many many more. i am about to make a contract with a natural healer whom covers a 5 state area. If that happens i go and setup a grow. This person will use mj as medical for patients.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Ice cube- today was a good day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to fix that vid for you...


----------



## Gs3000 (Nov 18, 2014)

More Purple - more like purplish grayish


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice!
Great looking buds & cool colors!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol @doobie, I couldn't believe it that that happened, I'd be filing a lawsuit! TThat's the problem with the system, even if your innocent, if you don't have money, you're guilty and in jail, I know people that didn't do anything but ended up in trouble because they were scared of a long jail sentence and had to plea deal. The da job is to prosecute even if your innocent, if you have trouble proving it you're screwe. IIt's just terrible in some places


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 18, 2014)

Gs300 looks good. What strain is that and what's your grow style?


----------



## Gs3000 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey Sky Rocket Thanks! This is another take on the Purple Jolly Rancher. Growing in soil that I mix up myself. Using HPS 600 lights and AN nutes. Sensi grow A&B pH Perfect Connoisseur A&B, Big Bud, Nirvana, Overdrive, foliar spray with Liguid worm, casings. Sea Green and Nitrozime as well as add them to the soil.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice Gs, that sounds like a sweet tasty strain! 

Here's a pic from NY snow storm, I hope Oldman isn't buried under all that! Holy crap, so glad there's no snow here  I guess 49/50 States got snow last night. 

Have a good night 600


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 18, 2014)

just thought i would drop a couple pics of Santas cooikies looking all nice and pretty..chop coming soon..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 18, 2014)

600 watt DWC 18 gallon tote w/ two mendo purps 3 1/2 weeks into 12-12


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

@Dr.D81 gotta few questions for yea.

What's the stretch like on the pw x og, cherry puff?

And @curious old fart how bout extrema?

I know the dog is gonna go crazy! The harlequin x Maui I'm not sure bout either. All I know is that room is gonna get full here soon!!!!

All new to me so should be interesting


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2014)

stinkbudd1 said:


> just thought i would drop a couple pics of Santas cooikies looking all nice and pretty..chop coming soon..


Looking good, stink!
All this freakin' pR0n has me wanting to do a winter grow.
Well, still re-vegging 3 Berry Bubbles in the garage, so I am doing a "grow" of sorts.

Anyways, good to see you stinkbudd1!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 18, 2014)

As for you to Doobiebrother i have missed the good folks here but i always can find my way back..everything looks just as good as it did last year i was here keep it up 600 best place to be in all of rollitup...


----------



## Gs3000 (Nov 18, 2014)

Getting the next batch ready. I've been popping seeds at 100% success.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles

stretch on the extrema is about double...she makes a great scrog.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks cof! I'm excited to flower her out as well!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's my Schedule-I Franks & Spaghetti-O's:
**the Spaghetti-O's are only Schedule-II, but cutting it with the franks brings it up to a Schedule-I*




Mmmmm..... sweaty, glistening s'meat.....



Time to finish a jayski of @whodatnation 's Berry Bubble.
Takes 3 tries to finish it!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> 21x600 my eyes did not function very good as i left the room
> View attachment 3296568
> I Dont think id have the nerves to run that much. Shittin myself scared of a fire  But i do enjoy working evrything grow related and i feel im missing out on some $



Sunglasses for sure.. I have just one 600w and my eyes are messed up when I come out..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice Gs, that sounds like a sweet tasty strain!
> 
> Here's a pic from NY snow storm, I hope Oldman isn't buried under all that! Holy crap, so glad there's no snow here  I guess 49/50 States got snow last night.
> 
> Have a good night 600


I'm here just came up from my 80 degree sunshine to a 55 degree house
the wife didn't tell me the pellet stove went off.
Anyway the kids auto's are flowering like they knew how and getting things ready for 
the fairy drop grow along with some Thai.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Here's my Schedule-I Franks & Spaghetti-O's:
> 
> View attachment 3296669
> 
> ...


Doobie did you ride down to the corner o's dealer just to get that shot?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 18, 2014)

Naw, he was out 
Had to hit up a street vendor down on the corner.

One of these days it will be legalized, and there will be Spaghetti Factories EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> 21x600 my eyes did not function very good as i left the room
> View attachment 3296568
> I Dont think id have the nerves to run that much. Shittin myself scared of a fire  But i do enjoy working evrything grow related and i feel im missing out on some $


Make sure you get glasses or your eyes are going to get raped and fast


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> 600 PowPowPower!


:0)


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought my room was bad with 4 / 600's but damn!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice Gs, that sounds like a sweet tasty strain!
> 
> Here's a pic from NY snow storm, I hope Oldman isn't buried under all that! Holy crap, so glad there's no snow here  I guess 49/50 States got snow last night.
> 
> Have a good night 600


The snow thats been all over the news is on my side of the state. If I go 10 miles west, they have over 3 feet of snow and it just gets deeper further west you go. I got lucky with the lake effect band stopping just before my house. Supposed to be a replay thursday that doesn't stop before my house.

With all the BP beans talk, I found one in my bud I was breaking up last night.
She should be female considering it's the only bean I found in the whole plant or even the whole harvest.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sunglasses for sure.. I have just one 600w and my eyes are messed up when I come out..


look into a pair of Lumii growroom glasses, cuts down on sore eyes/headaches massively


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2014)

10 x 4gram bags for the Judges>>



Peace, DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking very tasty and sugar coated. Good luck!


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2014)

Cheers Jimmer.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a link to some Cup Info they send to Competitors. Interesting to see that the seed companies that where thrown out last year have not come back for more (Delta9 and Cannassuer Genetics).

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_JjDlUDhEX5ZEswNTQza3ZBSmJPaHZsZl9HS005ME5BWENR/view?pli=1


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Bman, The tangilope is from dna genetics, the blue cheese I was thinking about is from barnys farm. I haven't tried BB yet but will soon, the deep blue and sour cherry by bb really have my attention now, though they all look nice, I've never had a cherry strain before


Yeah you.should.try.that blue.cheese one.time but I Def want to try the tangilope dog.and a Afghan kush would be my favorite


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> look into a pair of Lumii growroom glasses, cuts down on sore eyes/headaches massively


That looks great.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> That looks great.


£10 delivered from Amazon


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

DST said:


> 10 x 4gram bags for the Judges>>
> View attachment 3296706
> View attachment 3296707
> View attachment 3296709
> Peace, DST


Beasty buds D, best of luck, bowl 'em over!!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 19, 2014)

GOODMORNING FELLAS im hoping and wishing for big booty b*tches for all my brothers today


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 19, 2014)

A pound a week? damn I need to pick up the pace


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2014)

lets face it, as much as he liked the weed the stuff he was smoking was garbage! i'm pretty sure bob himself would approve of this.






good luck dst, i'll see you at the cup


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 19, 2014)

oh how lovely life would be with a yield like that every week. and @ghb idk bro my father is born and raised in Jamaica didn't move to the states till he was 26 and he says back in the day they used to get some really good stuff up there in the hills where hes from


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> oh how lovely life would be with a yield like that every week. and @ghb idk bro my father is born and raised in Jamaica didn't move to the states till he was 26 and he says back in the day they used to get some really good stuff up there in the hills where hes from



the memory is a funny thing though, sometimes you think something was better than it actually was, like how low the crime rate was when you were a youngster.

i know from my own personal experience that weed is most definately getting stronger with every passing day, not that you couldn't get decent stuff back in the day but i can pretty much guarantee that all the stuff we get these days would make your mouth water back in the day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Good luck dst
Put 23 beans in dirt today
Urkle x snowlotus

Oretga durian x snowlotus

Karma og


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> the memory is a funny thing though, sometimes you think something was better than it actually was, like how low the crime rate was when you were a youngster.
> 
> i know from my own personal experience that weed is most definately getting stronger with every passing day, not that you couldn't get decent stuff back in the day but i can pretty much guarantee that all the stuff we get these days would make your mouth water back in the day.


I always thought it was better and yes memory makes it sweeter but the lack of stress and the care free
days of our youth, our friends, the times in general made the high.
Today we have all that grownup shit to deal with and we look through different eyes.
The thc levels today are probably 30-50% higher but stress kills a lot of the buzz for me anyway.
I would love to get together with close friends away from life's problems and see where the herb
takes me. 
Another factor is with sinse or seedless MJ there is a missing number of cannabinoids that may
play a roll in overall effect, it would be interesting to make a side by side comparison to see.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 19, 2014)

No doubt environment has a big impact on the high.Not shure about sensi tho as ive been smoking old school hash forever and when we speak of high nothing old compares to whatever new strains ive made hash from. But the stone is different i cant seem to get that crazy sit yo ass down and dont move from homegrown(Thinking its a matureing thing where as alot of thc gets broken down by age in old school hash). Maybe dog came close, i sold to much of it smoked too little  My first ever dog bho bong hit i was crawling on the floor unable to open my eyes for 20sec or so  I underestimated something  Aw man im looking forward to that again. Just had bad luck with all my dogs throwing nanners. Hopeing for a winner this time. But id really like some Blue Pit! 
So far a regular dog and a female dog has broken surface  Great!
 
A m8 just dropped some hash of  Also great!


When is Blue Pit available again? And can we make a club 600 claim on the first 500 seeds ? That sounded weird. Can we make a claim on the first 600 seeds?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

They have you next to CaliConnection? Are they well received in Amsterdam?


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 19, 2014)

Been away two days , calixses starting to swell as I have been away hopping they will finish up in the next 15 days or so based on previous clones.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2014)

Right on @DST 

Honeybee


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 19, 2014)

Beautiful! That reminds me of Johny nr 5 




Oh and check this grow out if you havent already. I was thinking i could steal some ideas for my UnderCurrentDWC but then i saw fish and was like what the COOL 
What an awesome idea  Tottaly organic selfsustaining system with petting zoo  Haha im high and in desperate need of sleep. Here https://www.rollitup.org/t/undercurrent-build-to-grow-monsters.847323/


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2014)

That Honeybee looks awesome G
I gotta re think not popping mine now


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2014)

@Mo, we do not have a booth, I am not sure who that company next to CConnect are. I am not sure if it's well received or not either to be honest. Swerve is always nice to me and I have never had any personal issues with him, but lots of folks seem to, I guess when you go out and give some attitude, you get some back. I don't have such a great ear to the ground anymore....more like ear to the monitor


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh yeh, now I remember why I came to check in on the 600. Just wanted to share a pic or two>>>


Peace, DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

Good luck dst! That's great you're at the cup, you'll kill it out there.

Glad you didn't get too much snow jimmer, it looks crazy back east! And oldman, I remember the winter all too well, If I left the house for more than an few hours I would come home to coals in the woodstove (small 17" stove that held like 3 pieces tops, 50 degree house. Especially if I didn't get up at least once in the middle of the night to load it back up. BRRRR. Pellet stove is the way to go.

Great lookin nug pic instantbeef.

Those lumii grow glasses are on my christmas list, can't wait to get them! They look like they are just as good as method sevens and so much cheaper!!

Good luck with the bean planting dr. D, that snow lotus cross sounds great

Gen, that honey bee looks nice!!! Love the colors on it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

DST, is Karma Genetics going to be there? I thought I read or heard he was?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

The Buffalo Bills are offering $10.00 an hour + tickets to any and all people who 
show up and shovel snow from their parking lots, an "estimated quarter of a million tons
of snow". Good luck with that you'll need it.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 19, 2014)

And the fun begins tomorrow....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2014)

I think they stated it was 4+ feet.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Nov 19, 2014)

Dog pron! HPS is on, sorry. Day 57. Just smoked a tester J from a bud I clipped 2 days ago. Probably around 60-70% cloudy. Very nice so far!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2014)

I tried to tell swerve I liked his work and he couldn't be bothered to more than glance at me and offer me a dab. It was a nice dab but hr was a total dick to me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to shovel snow in the winters back home in Alaska as a kid for extra money beyond my paper routes.
Lots of fresh air and great exercise!
Snow was like money falling from the sky to me...
I miss shoveling snow.
It was always me against Mother Nature, head to head, to see who would quit before Springtime arrived.
I lost a few times.
But won most of the time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

Dank plant figgy! Massive nuggets mmmm. 

oldman, I've been to the stadium, was a bills vs chiefs. Brought my dad for his birthday (huge chiefs fan, we're a 1/4 native American so it suits him as my uncle is a redskins fan lol.. Well I don't really know what I am as I'm 1/4 aftrican american and 1/4 italian too. So I'm kind of a mutt and not sure what the rest of the heritage is but i'd like to find out someday..Sorry kinda went off topic there lol. Anyways, most disgusting stadium i've been had the privileged of seeing. People were pooping in the urinals... soooo grossssss. First and last time I go there lol

That's cool doobs, I used to shovel snow for the neighbors too, it was cool because it seemed to be on a day school was cancelled and me and my friends would take the money and go do something fun. Good times!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh - I figured BBSCO was Breeder's Boutique Seed Collective. I don't know why I thought you had a booth 

I am checking my lotto numbers to see whether I can jet over for the cup.

Seed pack design:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2014)

So I've been cleaning up and organizing some stuff. I got like two 5 gallon buckets full of twigs, branches, and stalks, from previous plants.

I figured I would add them to my soil. How would you guys suggest adding them? Should I cut them up small or just crunch them up?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2014)

the finer you chop it, the sooner it will break down into usable material.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 19, 2014)

Good news guys I got my 600 lumatek and cooltube back also cut two cuts of my cheese back today that I gave my boy they look good in his TLO I had to give him his LED back but I think the 250w MH should do the girls justice what do you guys think ?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> the finer you chop it, the sooner it will break down into usable material.
> 
> 
> cof


Alright thanks! I'll grind those puppies up then!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> Right on @DST
> 
> Honeybee
> View attachment 3297077


I've been seeing this beautiful flower for over a year now. Maybe someday I'll get to try her. Awesome job man.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm on a mission to get very high. I had my last physics test today before the final and have been up since 3am studying. I'm hoping for a B so if a bomb the final, I still pass. I don't have class but have lots of culture anthro hw to do, which is pretty fun.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

@jimmer, good luck to ya bro, studying is fun - tests suck
@genuity, nice bud. I'm looking toward the day I grow some HB.

For the poor people of western NY our prayers are with you, so far just south
of Buffalo they have 60" of snow and 2 feet more is expected by Fri.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> @jimmer, good luck to ya bro, studying is fun - tests suck
> @genuity, nice bud. I'm looking toward the day I grow some HB.
> 
> For the poor people of western NY our prayers are with you, so far just south
> of Buffalo they have 60" of snow and 2 feet more is expected by Fri.


If I drive 10 miles west I hit the end of it. My friend said he's been getting another 8in a hour tonight about a 1/2 s.w. of Buffalo. This reminds me of the Oswego area, when they got pounded and I was shoveling roofs for big money and not even needing a ladder to get on most of them. Now I'm praying there's not a shift in the band! I don't shovel unless needed nowadays. I'll drive the vehicle up and down the driveway flattening it until we get stuck getting out before I ever shovel. Then I'm more likely to trade smoke for a plow.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> If I drive 10 miles west I hit the end of it. My friend said he's been getting another 8in a hour tonight about a 1/2 s.w. of Buffalo. This reminds me of the Oswego area, when they got pounded and I was shoveling roofs for big money and not even needing a ladder to get on most of them. Now I'm praying there's not a shift in the band! I don't shovel unless needed nowadays. I'll drive the vehicle up and down the driveway flattening it until we get stuck getting out before I ever shovel. Then I'm more likely to trade smoke for a plow.


Good luck bro and may the wind be from the south.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 19, 2014)

All done and ready to flip tomorrow! Think I got all the light leaks! Ha guess I'll find out!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> No doubt environment has a big impact on the high.Not shure about sensi tho as ive been smoking old school hash forever and when we speak of high nothing old compares to whatever new strains ive made hash from. But the stone is different i cant seem to get that crazy sit yo ass down and dont move from homegrown(Thinking its a matureing thing where as alot of thc gets broken down by age in old school hash). Maybe dog came close, i sold to much of it smoked too little  My first ever dog bho bong hit i was crawling on the floor unable to open my eyes for 20sec or so  I underestimated something  Aw man im looking forward to that again. Just had bad luck with all my dogs throwing nanners. Hopeing for a winner this time. But id really like some Blue Pit!
> So far a regular dog and a female dog has broken surface  Great!
> View attachment 3296913 View attachment 3296914
> A m8 just dropped some hash of  Also great!
> ...


I'll second the request for the first 600 seeds  that would be the bomb.
I'm going to put an order together for BB in Jan. for some interesting strains.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks to the 600, every cup of coffee I have has this weird oily film on it. And for some odd reason, it helps me sleep.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> All done and ready to flip tomorrow! Think I got all the light leaks! Ha guess I'll find out!
> 
> View attachment 3297297 View attachment 3297299 View attachment 3297303 View attachment 3297304 View attachment 3297305 View attachment 3297306 View attachment 3297307 View attachment 3297313


I know you're ready for this, it's been a minute. Let the fireworks begin brother!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I know you're ready for this, it's been a minute. Let the fireworks begin brother!


I'm overly ready dude! Think I'm gonna end up with some trees lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

I figured out how to upload videos to YouTube Woo-hoo! I feel like I'm in the future now lol. Here's a lil video of the garden . My voice sounds wierd when it's recorded


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm overly ready dude! Think I'm gonna end up with some trees lol.


We like tree's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I figured out how to upload videos to YouTube Woo-hoo! I feel like I'm in the future now lol. Here's a lil video of the garden . My voice sounds wierd when it's recorded


Where did you get your little fans. I like them.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> We like tree's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well hope you guys are ready cuz those bitches are gonna explode I'm thinking 

Oh and I finally get to turn up the watts in there! Only got 900 going to them now, gonna double that soon


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 19, 2014)

Wassup 600

Hope this evening finds everyone well baked.  I am in the coast down to harvest on the Green Love Potion.



The NYPD and Sensi Star are at 4 weeks+


Looking so forward to getting my scissors all gummed up with these Ladies. Trying my luck at pollen making, have 4 plants that I have treated for 7 days and flipped them today, so we shall see. Hope everyone is keeping warm, damn it is cold here as of late.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 19, 2014)

I can tell it's cold there, @ASMALLVOICE , by looking at your lovely ladies and their coating of frost


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Where did you get your little fans. I like them.


I got them at walmart and they are awesome! I can't even turn them to high because it's like a hurricane lol. I think they were 10-15$ each and I just drilled holes on the base and zip tied them to the tent post. It holds them tight and i can adjust them up and down too


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 19, 2014)

Shit I gotta remember to pull clones tomorrow before the flip! Better make me a note...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

Now here's whats up after the pot coffee. It's my favorite local wine from about 30 miles from here. Yes it's a small bottle, and I'm proud to be a cheap drunk now.

@AlphaPhase, thanks. I need more air movement so I can cut a little back on intake of this cold ass air.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

Jimmer, that red cat is good! I know a lot of people that love that stuff, didn't know it was made in ny though, so cool. There's also a white cat but i'm not too fond of white wine. You'll love those fans btw. I'm almost certain i got them from walmart, possibly home depot since home depot is like my second home. I'll try to find the receipt and get back to ya


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jimmer, that red cat is good! I know a lot of people that love that stuff, didn't know it was made in ny though, so cool. There's also a white cat but i'm not too fond of white wine. You'll love those fans btw. I'm almost certain i got them from walmart, possibly home depot since home depot is like my second home. I'll try to find the receipt and get back to ya


There's a chant for the redcat at the winery. It goes, red cat, red cat, it's an aphrodisiac. Red cat, Red cat, it will get you in the sack.lol Whitecat hasn't been out for that long, and I don't really care for it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

It looks like I can't find the exact fan, I got them during the summer at home depot for 12.97, this is the closest one I can find now though, it's a different brand so I can't comment on how it works. But if you can find the HDX fan get that one because it is the best small fan I've ever found.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Honeywell-HT-900-Table-Air-Circulator-Fan-HT-900/202182997


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 19, 2014)

lol i haven't heard the chant but it's true! So many people say it's an aphrodisiac, such a good wine for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol i haven't heard the chant but it's true! So many people say it's an aphrodisiac, such a good wine for sure


I might have to give that a go then


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Smoking some alligator kush and i have to finish cloning. I pasted out on the couch last night, and didnt do shit. I am feeding everything and changing timer tonight as well. I hope to have a vac sealer and some t5s this week. I had to send money to go to my old house to try and get money i am owed.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey Doc, how are you doing? I haven't been around much the last few but I'm a month away from 
popping the fairy drop, new light bulbs and a wild desire to succeed.
I've got a friend who opened a hydro shop where I can get all the tea I need
So the future looks solid for great grows to come.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hey Doc, how are you doing? I haven't been around much the last few but I'm a month away from
> popping the fairy drop, new light bulbs and a wild desire to succeed.
> I've got a friend who opened a hydro shop where I can get all the tea I need
> So the future looks solid for great grows to come.


I have the clones just about to drop fem pollen so the beginning of January the new batch will be done. I am good man work is picking up, and i will have all my ins. and shit straight in the next week or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a couple of you the bd x cc i was given, and the ones i have are catching up with ones i popped before them. I will get some pic as i do my cloning. Feeding is done now back to work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

45 Clones are taken from the octagon and i turned the lights back to 13 hours light. karma's og are above ground and i will take about 35 more clones tomorrow. These will going a sog and flip in 5 weeks from now in 1 gallon grow bags.


----------



## Bshbloke (Nov 19, 2014)

would more than welcome ya to nz brother im a kiwi its a great place to live hope you enjoy it when you get here


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So I've been cleaning up and organizing some stuff. I got like two 5 gallon buckets full of twigs, branches, and stalks, from previous plants.
> 
> I figured I would add them to my soil. How would you guys suggest adding them? Should I cut them up small or just crunch them up?


just be careful adding to much branch material to soil, it will adjust your PH I would have thought. I try to keep my branch material down to a min in my compost. I learned from a relative who added a load of brnch and tree bark and ended up ruining their whole organic veg garden for the year.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

oh, and not sure if Karma Genetics will be at the cup...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2014)

Is Jigs there yet?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds like your a busy man Dr d, mucho clones! Glad the karma ogs are doing good  mine are growing slowly :/ hoping they kick into gear soon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anyone run bio buckets before? It's something I've just stumbled upon and it seems people have been running them awhile. Not too much info out there but they seem like a solid system?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 20, 2014)

Since we are on the general topic of B.B. here is my hit list for 2015:
Blue Pit Deep Blues Engineers Dream Deep Purple Querkle
Cheese Surprise .
So as the year progresses these 5 will be grown along with whatever else I get
my hands on or the fairy drops. I can run about 20 / 6 foot plants in the room so
here's looking toward a good 2015.

Once again I want to wish DST the very best good fortune at the cup.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 20, 2014)

ive got a sour kush deep blue cross if you want one or two beans @oldman60


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2014)

One of our members recently acquired a problem at a traffic stop in Utah. Does anyone know any good mj lawyers in Utah?


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

@Mo, I believe Jig is somewhere over the Atlantic as I type......

Thanks again oldman60. I am actually quite looking forward to not having to flog my arse at a booth all day long (not that I never got stoned at the booth), but it's always nicer getting stoned off the job, than on the job.....I reckon anyway. I guess it depends what the "job" is!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> One of our members recently acquired a problem at a traffic stop in Utah. Does anyone know any good mj lawyers in Utah?
> 
> 
> cof


What part? I've got some friends up there.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

All I know with lawyers is, get the dearest one, they tend to get you off!!!

And FFS, if I had known this oil rig was only for smoking tobacco I would never had bought it!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2014)

I guess you will have to send it back now


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it for tobacco use only or is it for "tobacco use only  "?


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2014)

you could also use it for "essential oils" surely?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice nail dst! I see your moving up in the concentrate world


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2014)

greetings from Moscow. Congrats on another semester or whatever you got there jimmer

thanks for the warm kiwi welcome. Buddy. If we don't take a trip to the canary islands next year we are taking a trip to NZ. Would be fun to hang out.

thanks for keeping track mo. I'll be in the dam in about 8 hours. 26 hours door to door. Cheap flight requires many miles travelled.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2014)

just in time d.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2014)

first rule of shipping
MAKE SURE OF YOUR ADDRESS
*'Somebody is missing a lot of marijuana:" Puzzled clothing store manager receives 90 pounds of packaged marijuana over two days running*

*Two packages of 30 pounds of marijuana each were delivered to the City Blue clothing store in Upper Darby on Tuesday followed by a 30 pound package Wednesday*
*The drugs have an estimated street value of $3,000 per pound, bringing the total to $180,000 pounds*
*Police say the have identified who the drugs were meant to be sent to and are now on the hunt*
By Mail Online Reporter
Published: 23:29 EST, 19 November 2014 | Updated: 03:55 EST, 20 November 2014
*22*shares
14
View 
comments
A Pennsylvania clothing store got a pair of unusual packages this week, bringing 90 pounds of marijuana to their doorstep on accident. 
Two packages of 30 pounds of marijuana each were delivered to the City Blue clothing store in Upper Darby on Tuesday police said.
That was followed by another 30 pounds from FedEx on Wednesday. 






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+2
Two packages of 30 pounds of marijuana each were delivered to the City Blue clothing store in Upper Darby on Tuesday followed by a 30 pound package Wednesday
Philly reports that the manager called police immediately.
The weed has an estimated street value of $3,000 per pound, bringing the total to $180,000 pounds.
'In this particular case, we get a legitimate store employee almost have a heart attack when he sees what's delivered and he calls police right away,' Supt. Michael Chitwood, Upper Darby Police, told WPVI. dvdsafdsa
*RELATED ARTICLES*

Previous
1
Next

Pele's son arrested in Brazil after losing appeal against...Utah revives plan for executions by firing squad because of...
*Share this article*
Share
'Somebody is missing a lot of marijuana.' 
Police say the have identified who the drugs were meant to be sent to and are now on the hunt. 






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+2
The weed has an estimated street value of $3,000 per pound, bringing the total to $180,000 pounds
Chitwood said the holidays bring more attempts to mail drugs. 
'It's the Christmas season, more and more packages are being delivered so more and more attempts are being made to deliver whether it's cocaine, heroin and marijuana,' said.
Authorities are also working with California police to identify the package's sender.
Read more:


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2841934/Somebody-missing-lot-marijuana-Puzzled-clothing-store-manager-receives-90-pounds-packaged-marijuana-two-days-running.html#ixzz3JcGhPzdK 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 20, 2014)

Hahahah queefing ?
Put your hole face on it.. Do it like you mean it! 
Would you wanna try it again? "Yes, if i can get this bag of chips open"


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

wink wink nudge nudge say no more, I'll only have gold leaf thanks very much

I got a decent nail last year but it's a domeless one so I wanted to have a bit of variety. I also have a skillet and the bubbler came with a glass nail but I have decided not to use it. The bubbler, black leaf nail, and shipping was 99 all in so not the most expensive on the block, but seems to do the job. The place it comes from is just outside the Dam (Grasscity website) so it was shipped yesterday and arrived today (real glad I paid extra for registered mail, dickhead!)

and Jig, for a minute I thought you had some sort of new cool phone that could text from 36000feet! Just seasoned the new nail young man, and made sure it was ok with a small hit of course. Will have dabs ready for when thee arrive.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

I love my dome less nail. But I wouldn't use one without a carb cap. The main reason I like mine is cuz it will fit multiple pieces from 14mm to 18mm. So that means everyone of my pipes it works with.

It's a win win for me


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

I also got the one that fits both 14 and 18


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I love my dome less nail. But I wouldn't use one without a carb cap.


Nail with carb hole? Bong with carb hole? And why?
I like carb holes my friends hate them. So any other place but mine we empty the bowl and pull the stem to get it all in.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

I can never get mine all in


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Nail with carb hole? Bong with carb hole? And why?
> I like carb holes my friends hate them. So any other place but mine we empty the bowl and pull the stem to get it all in.


The cap allows you to get the most you can out of it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2014)

22 jump street was a funny movie. Recommended if you liked the first one.


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2014)

jig did you fly west and over russia to get to moscow or did you have to fly past holland to get there, either way, OUCH.

i'm not a huge fan of flying at the best of times but doing that on your own must have been tedious. i hope you slept.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 20, 2014)

DST said:


> I can never get mine all in


Is that weak lunges or a tight a-hole?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2014)

flew east over Greenland. Started off going near north out of LA. Waiting to head back west. I got a little sleep but damned if there wasn't a loud American girl bothering the whole flight for 10 hours as she shared her thoughts on everything from how she doesn't like fucking bananas to Kendrick lamars last mother fucking album to how much her fucking tattoo hurt. Omg. It was like a character from a movie... Except she was real. And she liked to curse.
lucky me she's going to Amsterdam so I get to listen to her voice for another 3 hours.

they really need weed cafes in airports. I could use a puff or two.


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2014)

edibles ftw! more stealthy and longer lasting for the journey.

no doubt you will bump into your travelling companion over there, maybe a dab would shut her up lol!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2014)

billcollector cured me of edibles. The thought makes me feel a little sick even now. Def a good solution to the problem though. Do you get loaded up before flying ghb? I usually smoke a ton right before going in the airport but with the baby around I was nearly sober by the time we took off.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> first rule of shipping
> MAKE SURE OF YOUR ADDRESS
> *'Somebody is missing a lot of marijuana:" Puzzled clothing store manager receives 90 pounds of packaged marijuana over two days running*
> 
> ...


Hmmm...

90-lbs @ $3,000 per lb is $270,000, not $180,000...
So...
... what happened to $90,000 worth of weed they confiscated?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2014)

Have a nice trip Jig!
I'm curious, do you take music for the flight, book, both? I would have to download or go buy a new book or two and load my phone with music before a long flight like that. I wold probably go crazy otherwise.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> 22 jump street was a funny movie. Recommended if you liked the first one.


I just watched that last night with the wife!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2014)

I've been working on the RC plane a little here and there. The main construction is all done now and it's been painted. All that's left is to install the servos once I get a battery for it. Here's a couple pics of the plane how it sits now and a nice kief covered bowl I had to celebrate how nice the paint came out, lol..


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2014)

It appears that I will be cutting back a little on my grow instead of expanding on it. Swapping the 1000 watt for a 600 watt when the flowering plants are done and shrinking down my wire mesh trellis. I was going to pop seeds today and put the clones into flower this coming weekend but now I think I'll veg them for another four weeks until the others finish and I'll stick them in there at that time. They should be pretty good sized plants in four weeks time! The two Cherry Pie cl;ones will have plenty of time to get healthy and get some growth going by then too. I should end up with eight, good sized, plants to stick in there with the 600.

Hopefully work picks up enough to afford running a 2x600 setup soon. That is the end goal, having 2x600 in two cooltubes with my shelves re-installed in the flower room.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 20, 2014)

Soz for the triple post but I am just excited. I am now on the list of volunteers for the garden at my kid's school. They have a really nice garden with some raised planter beds, plants in the ground, and even a vertical wall with plants hanging from it. We'll be making these cool vertical planters out of shipping pallets too. I took a couple of pics of the planters I wanted to share with the 600.

 

My kids and I helped out with the garden on Tuesday and I got everything set up so I can volunteer yesterday. My kids say they want to go help too and I'm hoping they don't change their minds. I think it will be great for them to help out.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 20, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice Gs, that sounds like a sweet tasty strain!
> 
> Here's a pic from NY snow storm, I hope Oldman isn't buried under all that! Holy crap, so glad there's no snow here  I guess 49/50 States got snow last night.
> 
> Have a good night 600


It snows in Paradise


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 20, 2014)

Damn freezing cold . my flower room is getting too cold, and I don't have a very good solution. Space heaters sure take a lot of electricity... I need them temps between 65- 75 like a mofo. I'm too cold...

Just put a couple of my grape ape into flower.  purple bud time in a couple months!! 

Also have two phenos of crtical hog and an engineers dream I cloned from last time. 

The ED is dpq leaning a bit. Has some color, tastes kind of piney, striong odor and taste too. But man it sure gets tall and stretches forever in flower. I'm giving this cut one last chance, yield and potentcy weren't what I wanted. But maybe I cut it early, and it did have some stress. 

The other Engineers Dream pheno the sativa/casey jones leaning one took like 3-4 weeks longer and got great potentcy and a better yield. I need to look for a better pheno I think...

Btw nice pics ya'll wish I had some to share.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2014)

giggles

the area of Utah is Summit County


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2014)

@dez. I brought a book, my loaded kindle, a puzzle book, iPad with games audiobooks and podcasts, and my phone loaded with music.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah but only a little and it's gone the next day, I can handle that especially a couple times a year, I got 4x4 just in case 


hippy132 said:


> It snows in Paradise


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> giggles
> 
> the area of Utah is Summit County
> 
> ...


Let me talk with a few of my friends and see what I can find out.

You can shoot me an email if you'd like.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Out playing with the camera today and saw this bird bout 50 yards out. Not to shabby for no tripod lol.. Beautiful bird, he has something in his mouth and is staring me down like wtf you want dude lol.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey guys just getting.some feed back were about 5 days into flowering does everything look ok they look a little droopy to me


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Have you watered recently?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Have you watered recently?


Yup just fed on Monday and gave a light water yesterday now I'm going to feed today because soil.is dry already


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 20, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sunglasses for sure.. I have just one 600w and my eyes are messed up when I come out..


put some sun glasses on. are you tryihng to go blind? you get 2 eyes in this life, get some polarized sun glasses and you are good. come on bro. I have a pari of $40 glasses that block uva/uvb and a bit more i dont see spots and my eyes are happy wheni come out the room. i have mad lights going so i have to use them. 1648 watts in 1 room alone.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 20, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Damn freezing cold . my flower room is getting too cold, and I don't have a very good solution. Space heaters sure take a lot of electricity... I need them temps between 65- 75 like a mofo. I'm too cold...
> 
> Just put a couple of my grape ape into flower.  purple bud time in a couple months!!
> 
> ...


same here...my lows in the tent are too low..

only solution..
and its a good one...

MORE WATTS!!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Yup just fed on Monday and gave a light water yesterday now I'm going to feed today because soil.is dry already


Don't feed again. It can take up to a week for changes to show. You don't want to over feed. Double check to make sure it's really dry. You could be overwatering them.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Holy mother of frost, these girls are going to make some awesome concentrates!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm on a mission to get very high. I had my last physics test today before the final and have been up since 3am studying. I'm hoping for a B so if a bomb the final, I still pass. I don't have class but have lots of culture anthro hw to do, which is pretty fun.


Good luck Jimmer.

I had to take a single Anthro class, for a pre-req, but it was fun.
"Status" and "Expectation" are terms that still resonate for me.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey all checking in again,, still working and the finish date haze been moved back, will hopefully be done a day before thanksgiving :-/ can't wait to get back in the swing of things. 
Hope all you fine folks are doing good!

Here's a a flashback of the plants I've been trimming for the past 5 weeks or so.

Early flower 



Mid/late flower
 

All organic, some wonderful smoke off these plants,,, some could def be mistaken for indoor grown pot,,, with a nice trim of course!  

This farm I've been harvesting ran 26 different strains! Verity is the spice of life  will get some samples of each when all is said and done.



@Doobie brother 
Was wondering how the berry bubble turned out for you? A pic or two and your opinion would be much appreciated 


Stay high folks


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

just beating him to it, he loves it! mentioned it a couple of times now but i'm sure you can be forgiven for missing it. after all you have been doing a great lumberjack impression!!

i hope you are happy being surrounded by weed all the time, i must say i'm jealous.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Good luck Jimmer.
> 
> I had to take a single Anthro class, for a pre-req, but it was fun.
> "Status" and "Expectation" are terms that still resonate for me.
> ...


The Anthro class is my second favorite class out of the whole 2 years next to photography. 1 of the things I had to do yesterday was a small report on Ketama Morocco. There's not a legit pothead in the world that wouldn't enjoy that. My Prof. lived in Morocco for 10 years, Hmm......

On another note, I have an interview for a "building engineer" job at a nursing home today.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> The Anthro class is my second favorite class out of the whole 2 years next to photography. 1 of the things I had to do yesterday was a small report on Ketama Morocco. There's not a legit pothead in the world that wouldn't enjoy that. My Prof. lived in Morocco for 10 years, Hmm......
> 
> On another note, I have an interview for a "building engineer" job at a nursing home today.


Good luck to you jimmer


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Good luck to you jimmer


Thanks. How much snow have you got that way. I got lucky in the 2nd round and only ended up with a total of 7-8 inches. I'm thankful I don't live 10 miles west, their up to 6-8 feet. My friend took a picture of him shoveling off his roof, and the snow was over his head.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

You guy's complaining of a cold flower room, where are you're flower rooms located. I grow in a shed and it's a very cold region I live in and can control temps good by just playing with the venting. A good example is, if you are using an air-cooled hood, block a little of the end at a time the air sucks in and it will raise your temps, but I would only do a little at a time to keep optimal air-flow. Sometimes re-adjusting your venting for winter can be very beneficial.IMO


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

it's the lights out temps that are the killer, i'm sure with 600+ watts beating down they will never have problems. what do you do at lights out?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks. How much snow have you got that way. I got lucky in the 2nd round and only ended up with a total of 7-8 inches. I'm thankful I don't live 10 miles west, their up to 6-8 feet. My friend took a picture of him shoveling off his roof, and the snow was over his head.


Dry as a bone. Thank God.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 21, 2014)

At lights out i hit 13-14 degrees celsius. But the mouse have made a few holes i need to fix.
Just a little update on my stepdad. He is gonna have surgery today to remove his pelvis and right thigh bone.. Crazy cancer has grown into his thigh bone and split it in two..... omg cant imagine the pain..
Unable to do anything at all now he is at the best hospital in Denmark but seems there is no return. cancer is everywhere spine bladder throat lunges stomach. Im going for a visit in a couple of hours before surgery. Dont like to think it at all but i do believe this will be goodbye..
Hope yall have a much better day than me! Stay high and happy!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Stepdad GP just be there for him and comfort him. It makes all the difference when the ones you love are there with you for your journey.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> At lights out i hit 13-14 degrees celsius. But the mouse have made a few holes i need to fix.
> Just a little update on my stepdad. He is gonna have surgery today to remove his pelvis and right thigh bone.. Crazy cancer has grown into his thigh bone and split it in two..... omg cant imagine the pain..
> Unable to do anything at all now he is at the best hospital in Denmark but seems there is no return. cancer is everywhere spine bladder throat lunges stomach. Im going for a visit in a couple of hours before surgery. Dont like to think it at all but i do believe this will be goodbye..
> Hope yall have a much better day than me! Stay high and happy!


There is nothing to say in this situation but my prayers are with him and you my friend.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's the lights out temps that are the killer, i'm sure with 600+ watts beating down they will never have problems. what do you do at lights out?


Unless they are in a shed, I'm sure they don't keep their house below 60. I realize they are probably in a basement, but it's real easy to suck some warm air from above or from somewhere else. They can draw fresh warm air with a little creativity thats all ready there.

I have veg and flower lights and run them at opposite times. I have a $26 I Power inline fan set-up to pump warm air from the veg area to the flower area on a temp controlled outlet. In the veg area I do have 1 small ceramic heater hooked up on another temp controlled outlet with a meter gage to keep track of how much it turns on. I'm just throwing it out there that there might be a good solution with out adding a heater.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

opposing light schedules is the key, been there done that and loved the results!.

why waste money heating a space when for less you could be growing more dank? i have a 3kw oil filled radiator burning in my office as i type, 5 x 600w lights would create more heat than this and give me money back in the long term. 

the efficiency of 600w sodium lights is astounding


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> At lights out i hit 13-14 degrees celsius. But the mouse have made a few holes i need to fix.
> Just a little update on my stepdad. He is gonna have surgery today to remove his pelvis and right thigh bone.. Crazy cancer has grown into his thigh bone and split it in two..... omg cant imagine the pain..
> Unable to do anything at all now he is at the best hospital in Denmark but seems there is no return. cancer is everywhere spine bladder throat lunges stomach. Im going for a visit in a couple of hours before surgery. Dont like to think it at all but i do believe this will be goodbye..
> Hope yall have a much better day than me! Stay high and happy!


Sorry to hear that man Its unfortunate the way things go sometimes


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> opposing light schedules is the key, been there done that and loved the results!.
> 
> why waste money heating a space when for less you could be growing more dank? i have a 3kw oil filled radiator burning in my office as i type, 5 x 600w lights would create more heat than this and give me money back in the long term.
> 
> the efficiency of 600w sodium lights is astounding


With just 1 room in an unheated basement I just store my water jugs in the room they radiate
heat back plus the room is walled with Mylar over Styrofoam insulation.
It can get down to 60 at night at the base of the pots.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

i did a shed grow for 9 months (6x4 grow space) 1200w air cooled with 8" rvk and passive intake i got 3 harvests and had to call it a day when winter came because it was impractical, a bigger shed would have been nice as i could have done what you did jimmer.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

Time to go wake the girls and give them their breakfast.
Better take the dog out first he gets a little jealous of the girls.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

my dog hates cannabis until you turn your back then he's all over that shit. he ate a couple of large plants i had one time so now i know better than leaving him anywhere near them.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like the Mayor of Amsterdam, or the Gemeente in any way (the Gemeente is the Council) have not authorised the license for the Event (well, the Expo part of the event), and as such the news are reporting that is has been cancelled. Although I am sure the shlws etc will still continue at night, and of course all the weed is still in the Coffeeshops, and everyone has put their entry in...god knows how all these judges will vote though.

article>>
http://www.at5.nl/artikelen/137494/cannabis-cup-gaat-niet-door


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> my dog hates cannabis until you turn your back then he's all over that shit. he ate a couple of large plants i had one time so now i know better than leaving him anywhere near them.


Mine will cry for some, the old bugger will grab any thing you drop or leave out, if you
smoke a joint you better be giving him his shotgun every round, he gets in the plant room
it's salad for lunch. I've never saw a dog like him, I just love him to hell and back. 
I rescued him 9 years ago and we haven't been apart, damn pits anyway, he's my alter ego.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 21, 2014)

For dwc how do you start your seedlings until there big enough to put in the dwc I'm trying to understand how all this works because I want to switch to that after this soil round


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

start in coco and get it on mineral nutes straight away. then rinse the coco off the root and put into your hydroton pebbles, it may stress at first but will soon settle in. 

going from soil to hydro is gonna be a lot more difficult and you don't want anything bio in your res.


oldman, they truly are mans best friend, loyalty and companionship as well as the odd bit of entertainment. is he a BLUE PIT by any chance 
. "the more people i meet, the more i like my dog" sadly there was never a truer quote for me.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> start in coco and get it on mineral nutes straight away. then rinse the coco off the root and put into your hydroton pebbles, it may stress at first but will soon settle in.
> 
> going from soil to hydro is gonna be a lot more difficult and you don't want anything bio in your res.
> 
> ...


This one is brindle he was about a year old when I took him away from his previous owner,
he was being horribly abused so I grabbed him up and have been repaid a million fold.
He is the third pit I've rescued so far.
I agree with you, I can spend more time with my dog than I can with people.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 21, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> For dwc how do you start your seedlings until there big enough to put in the dwc I'm trying to understand how all this works because I want to switch to that after this soil round


Could just go with rockwool. One time i just put seeds in hydroton cups with holes and then in a res with an airstone..

I cant count the times ive called the vet on one hand, because of hash.. Then realizing shes actually happy. Although she can barely move the tail moves alot  They seem to have a big interest in the plants and sniffs away but have never taken any of my plants, just hash.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 21, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> For dwc how do you start your seedlings until there big enough to put in the dwc I'm trying to understand how all this works because I want to switch to that after this soil round


i just use root riot plugs untill the roots are hangin and danglin lol then i put it in the 6inch netpot and fill the water to the bottom of the netpot and let the airstone bubble up on those roots till they grow let me find some old pics for you bubba


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 21, 2014)

Her in DK 2. generation immigrants have a strange way of calling people they dont like dogs?! Im like wtf? Thats a bad thing? More loving loyal and faithfull than any of them stoneagepeople are capable of being..
Syrian fugitives are threatening to leave dk because they feel mistreated, lol... Either you give them what they want or you are a racist dog..
Im so glad i moved out to the countryside of things.. Not a racist tho


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 21, 2014)

A pic from my first grow starting off in the aerogarden. Don't mind the brow roots as I've learned a ton since then. These turned into this though.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

DST said:


> Looks like the Mayor of Amsterdam, or the Gemeente in any way (the Gemeente is the Council) have not authorised the license for the Event (well, the Expo part of the event), and as such the news are reporting that is has been cancelled. Although I am sure the shlws etc will still continue at night, and of course all the weed is still in the Coffeeshops, and everyone has put their entry in...god knows how all these judges will vote though.
> 
> article>>
> http://www.at5.nl/artikelen/137494/cannabis-cup-gaat-niet-door



i missed this earlier, what a fucking joke they are, how can they be the pioneers of decriminalisation and be seen to be taking steps backwards, how many cases of mj related murders and beheadings happen in holland every year for this to happen?

i'm going off the dutch more and more every day. sort it out dst.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 21, 2014)

DST said:


> 10 x 4gram bags for the Judges>>
> View attachment 3296706
> View attachment 3296707
> View attachment 3296709
> Peace, DST


I hope you win it. oh and i am changing my name to Judge so where is my sample lmao.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreed I have pit lab mix and a blue nose and I.have to Say they are the most interactive "human like" dogs I've ever had there the best


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good luck dst
> Put 23 beans in dirt today
> Urkle x snowlotus
> View attachment 3296840
> ...


I like how you do your seeds. how long they take in the bags and do you soak in water first?


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> flew east over Greenland. Started off going near north out of LA. Waiting to head back west. I got a little sleep but damned if there wasn't a loud American girl bothering the whole flight for 10 hours as she shared her thoughts on everything from how she doesn't like fucking bananas to Kendrick lamars last mother fucking album to how much her fucking tattoo hurt. Omg. It was like a character from a movie... Except she was real. And she liked to curse.
> lucky me she's going to Amsterdam so I get to listen to her voice for another 3 hours.
> 
> they really need weed cafes in airports. I could use a puff or two.


Headphones Jig, don't leave home without'em lol. I empathize for you big time! Safe travels my friend.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 21, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I figured out how to upload videos to YouTube Woo-hoo! I feel like I'm in the future now lol. Here's a lil video of the garden . My voice sounds wierd when it's recorded


looking good. I am considering a eb/flow system. next fall maybe have to finish this season in soil mix. Keep it green bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's a ? for the DWC guys out there; would a submersible pump with a venturi
aerate better than a airstone?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Could just go with rockwool. One time i just put seeds in hydroton cups with holes and then in a res with an airstone..
> 
> I cant count the times ive called the vet on one hand, because of hash.. Then realizing shes actually happy. Although she can barely move the tail moves alot  They seem to have a big interest in the plants and sniffs away but have never taken any of my plants, just hash.


I haven't needed the vet yet but he ate a lid on me. He laid with his head next to his water dish
and didn't move for about 6 hours but he was a happy and thirsty little man. That night he was back
looking and sniffing for more. I know he has better tolerance than I do.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's the lights out temps that are the killer, i'm sure with 600+ watts beating down they will never have problems. what do you do at lights out?


I have a intake from a heated room with filters. it keeps my low at 62 max. without that i would get to 45F easy. you can tap into a hvac line and pump in warm air from the furnace and have a shutoff so when lights are on its closed.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone ever grown any stock from Secret Valley Seeds?
They have a couple lines I'm curious about.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 21, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Here's a ? for the DWC guys out there; would a submersible pump with a venturi
> aerate better than a airstone?


its gonna make your res warm bro get yourself one of the ati spyder airstones


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> its gonna make your res warm bro get yourself one of the ati spyder airstones


You got a store to order from?


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 21, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> You got a store to order from?


I don't but if you google AIT air stone you'll find a ton of eBay links anywhere from $11.95-$52.95


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 21, 2014)

Whatever the bag seed I'm flowering is, I'm not really caring for how its turning out but I will be looking forward to smoking it lol
 and just a little pic of the vegg setup I need to transplant the SourKushxDeepBlue that's in the aerogarden but don't have room for a dwc bucket in there ATM so I'll just let it do its thing in there for now


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> its gonna make your res warm bro get yourself one of the ati spyder airstones





Enwhysea said:


> I don't but if you google AIT air stone you'll find a ton of eBay links anywhere from $11.95-$52.95


Thanks that's what I did, already ordered 1.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 21, 2014)

Things moving at a snails pace in the 6hunnid today boys how's everyone doing this wonderful friday ?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Flower power....


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2014)

flower power this way also.....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think you're ahead of me @genuity lol. 

I'm getting excited though. Shortest girl going into the flip was 13" and tallest was 15" so I'm guessing gonna be some decent girls


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I think you're ahead of me @genuity lol.
> 
> I'm getting excited though. Shortest girl going into the flip was 13" and tallest was 15" so I'm guessing gonna be some decent girls


Them 6 just went in yesterday...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> Them 6 just went in yesterday...


Nice! Then you and I will be right along with each other!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I was going to show some more porn but wouldn't you know the uploader is fucked again....


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dog, dog dog, dog dog dog.....


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey guys.. What a day.. So was gonna go to copenhagen to see my stepdad but he was so sick with fever he was talking nonsense and did not know what was going on  No surgery today.
Well i thought id go to christiania anyway just to get my mind elsewhere, so packed 100g of lemon and went on. Traffic was a bitch :/
First booth i came to i just handed him a bud while asking if he were interested. He was like aw man i cant handle this right now its too late(While sniffing the bud) But damn please come back tomorrow before 6. I said maybe and went on.
Next booth were kinda funny. They wanted me to come inside right away took a few samples(My girl kept the buds outside). Guy asked me if i were trying to trick him. I said what? Did you spray it with anything to make it look this good? he said. I laughed and said nah man i love doing this. He said: What you made this? Trimmed it yourself too? Yeah man. All his mates in mask's where sticking fingers to each others nose's while going yeah smell that lemon.
He told me maximum price atm was 5.7$ a g. I told him i wanted 6 and i had more on the way. He said deal and please. If you should get a better deal at the competition come talk anyway we will do it better. Still on summer supply, prices will soon go up.
It aint much but thats the price. I get to make my two rooms within the garage for a 2x600 opposite 12/12 
My head is full with thoughts on how to run and what and when and im just full right now. Time for some The 100 
Oh and all 5 Bubblegum 2 fem dogs and 1 reg dog is growing.
And  lol i had a small clone in flower from my outside girls tip over with dirt all up in the buds. It is very small but with big lovely buds. Right now i put it with the seedlings to veg again. But idk. Its pretty annoying growing something you dont know what is. Even if it is dank ass fuck. Might be Chokolate Heaven or Critical +. Bubba Kush actually just came to me! I had forgotten, lol. I think its bubba  Argh might just throw it out cause im not certain.
Can you tell i bought some great hash? 
Good day yall


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hey guys.. What a day.. So was gonna go to copenhagen to see my stepdad but he was so sick with fever he was talking nonsense and did not know what was going on  No surgery today.
> Well i thought id go to christiania anyway just to get my mind elsewhere, so packed 100g of lemon and went on. Traffic was a bitch :/
> First booth i came to i just handed him a bud while asking if he were interested. He was like aw man i cant handle this right now its too late(While sniffing the bud) But damn please come back tomorrow before 6. I said maybe and went on.
> Next booth were kinda funny. They wanted me to come inside right away took a few samples(My girl kept the buds outside). Guy asked me if i were trying to trick him. I said what? Did you spray it with anything to make it look this good? he said. I laughed and said nah man i love doing this. He said: What you made this? Trimmed it yourself too? Yeah man. All his mates in mask's where sticking fingers to each others nose's while going yeah smell that lemon.
> ...


Haha as I was sitting there reading this I was like hmm I think he's stoned cuz he's jibber jabbering hahah.

Must be that stoner ESP! haha. 

Oh and sorry to hear about your dad bro. Keep your head up man. Everything happens for a reason even if we don't see it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Flower power....
> 
> View attachment 3298378



Lil heavy on the Nitrogen,I Like it!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Lil heavy on the Nitrogen,I Like it!


It's all the organic compost teas  It's all good, it will fade out nicely at the end.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha and im not finished! BB. When will Blue Pits be available? 
Thanks Giggs. Beautiful plants as always.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2014)

What's cool is the remaining leaf matter is almost blue after cure...Lookin Good Bro..


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Haha and im not finished! BB. When will Blue Pits be available?
> Thanks Giggs. Beautiful plants as always.


No shit, I lost both my really nice BP moms in the move, I was so sad. They've got a big order to fill when they are back in stock!!!

and @Hydrotech364 thanks bro. This is my passion. I've always had a green thumb, grew up on a farm. I just chose to grow something different then others.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Here's a ? for the DWC guys out there; would a submersible pump with a venturi
> aerate better than a airstone?


In my opinion waterpumps don't aerate nearly as much. Airstones are much better old man, Water pumps are more of a circulation of the water and less air actually entering the water (even with the air hose attachment). But with a good airstone and air pump, it will do great.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Dog, dog dog, dog dog dog.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298481


I love the picture. That is my favorite thing to do with my camera. I love the blurry background and think it does wonders when shooting our girls.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice pics giggles, nice and healthy! 

hydrogp, Hope your stepdad is feeling up for a chat soon, hope they can do the surgery soon. Cancer freaking sucks cancer. Good vibes to him getting better!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

They are my favorite kinda shots @jimmer6577


----------



## Figgy (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I may have just talked the wife into letting me put in a veg/clone area in our closet! I'm so cheesing it up right now 

We ran out of everything tonight. I didn't plan it out right, and made too much qwiso. Just took the last dabs...the good news is the wife is scared about running out again, and says she needs a sativa around as well since this Dog is heavy hitting evening smoke. I explain to her that a veg area is cheap and can be done small so she asks how. I lay out a quick setup in the closet, and she is game!

We'll call it my Christmas present to myself this year!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I think I may have just talked the wife into letting me put in a veg/clone area in our closet! I'm so cheesing it up right now
> 
> We ran out of everything tonight. I didn't plan it out right, and made too much qwiso. Just took the last dabs...the good news is the wife is scared about running out again, and says she needs a sativa around as well since this Dog is heavy hitting evening smoke. I explain to her that a veg area is cheap and can be done small so she asks how. I lay out a quick setup in the closet, and she is game!
> 
> We'll call it my Christmas present to myself this year!


Memories.....I remember talking my gf to let me start an outdoor harvest inside. Then I needed more light because they got to big before I could move them outside. The next week when we were out, I suggested getting another light and flower half of them so we didn't have to wait till Oct.........Now I have 1600 in flower and 600 to veg and still have to pick early....I wish you better luck or the same!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

I've got 1800 in flower and 1k in veg...

I'm hoping to never run out again!


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I think I may have just talked the wife into letting me put in a veg/clone area in our closet! I'm so cheesing it up right now
> 
> We ran out of everything tonight. I didn't plan it out right, and made too much qwiso. Just took the last dabs...the good news is the wife is scared about running out again, and says she needs a sativa around as well since this Dog is heavy hitting evening smoke. I explain to her that a veg area is cheap and can be done small so she asks how. I lay out a quick setup in the closet, and she is game!
> 
> We'll call it my Christmas present to myself this year!


Hey brotha how do you make your oil if.You don't mind me asking


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice brother sounds like you made


HydroGp said:


> Hey guys.. What a day.. So was gonna go to copenhagen to see my stepdad but he was so sick with fever he was talking nonsense and did not know what was going on  No surgery today.
> Well i thought id go to christiania anyway just to get my mind elsewhere, so packed 100g of lemon and went on. Traffic was a bitch :/
> First booth i came to i just handed him a bud while asking if he were interested. He was like aw man i cant handle this right now its too late(While sniffing the bud) But damn please come back tomorrow before 6. I said maybe and went on.
> Next booth were kinda funny. They wanted me to come inside right away took a few samples(My girl kept the buds outside). Guy asked me if i were trying to trick him. I said what? Did you spray it with anything to make it look this good? he said. I laughed and said nah man i love doing this. He said: What you made this? Trimmed it yourself too? Yeah man. All his mates in mask's where sticking fingers to each others nose's while going yeah smell that lemon.
> ...


made out Well at the stands


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome figgy! It's so much more productive to have a veg room for sure. By the time flowering is done the plants in the veg room will already be mostly vegged and ready for flower, saves a whole month in turn around time usually. 

I can't remember if I asked about this or not, but how much do air pots cost? The ones online are kinda expensive because of shipping, are they only $5 at the grow store? I can't remember seeing them the last time I went to the store. Would like to try to utilize them for mother plants because I hear you can grow bugger plants in smaller pots? That would save much room for me


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got 1800 in flower and 1k in veg...
> 
> I'm hoping to never run out again!


I wouldn't but with my gf's new job and her anxiety, hell at this point she has fricken pills and thats all I can say. 1 of the schools that she's in charge of the special ed department was in the worse 10% in the country and they want her to change it on her first year there. If she makes it the year without a nervous breakdown, I'll be shocked. She thinks shes fucked now that she gave up tenor and teaching to be an administrator. I told her as soon as I get a job she can quit and stay home and "garden" which is the only real solution i can think of to ease her anxiety more than temporarily. And who wants to live in pain be it mental or physical. Sorry to babble but hey whats the 600 for.

Some of you know I went through this when she was just a teacher, and she thought it would get better.LOL


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2014)

That sucks jimmer. Hope she can make it through. Anxiety is a beast of a problem. I get it bad and the past couple weeks haven't slept more than a couple hours a night because of it. No matter how much I smoke I just can't fall asleep now, takes me hours and I hate it. Especially when I start feeling and hearing my heart beat through my pillow, it lliterally can drive you crazy


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

My wife just agreed to a tent for vegging thanks guys you convinced her!
She also forgot to say how big a tent, good by guest bedroom.
Now I'll have room for 20 in flower and veg. upstairs. I think cloning is next.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 21, 2014)

About ready to pluck the final buds off of the re-vegging Berry Bubble, and then will leave them be to do their thing:


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I wouldn't but with my gf's new job and her anxiety, hell at this point she has fricken pills and thats all I can say. 1 of the schools that she's in charge of the special ed department was in the worse 10% in the country and they want her to change it on her first year there. If she makes it the year without a nervous breakdown, I'll be shocked. She thinks shes fucked now that she gave up tenor and teaching to be an administrator. I told her as soon as I get a job she can quit and stay home and "garden" which is the only real solution i can think of to ease her anxiety more than temporarily. And who wants to live in pain be it mental or physical. Sorry to babble but hey whats the 600 for.
> 
> Some of you know I went through this when she was just a teacher, and she thought it would get better.LOL


Believe me when I say you don't want to go through a nervous breakdown, my wife has
been in the crisis unit 2 times and the last resulted in shock therapy. She lost so many memories
it's not funny.It's been a year and a half and she is nowhere near the same woman she was.
I'm lucky to be home full time now or I'd go nuts worrying about her.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this, I needed to know I wasn't the only one with these issues. Hang in there ya'll. I really can relate on many levels. If I had a keyboard to type, I would explain more one fingering it on my phone.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 21, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Hey brotha how do you make your oil if.You don't mind me asking


Freeze ground bud/trim and ISO for 24 hours. Fill mason jars about 2/3 full of bud then fill with ISO until it just covers the bud. Lightly shake for 30 seconds then I filter through a 25 micron filter into a Pyrex dish. Air dry that for a couple days, or place a small fan over the dish for about 24 hours. I scrape that up on to parchment paper, spread real thin, then purge with my food saver (not perfect but works ok). I just purge until I smell no more alcohol when I open it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> About ready to pluck the final buds off of the re-vegging Berry Bubble, and the will leave them be to do their thing:
> 
> View attachment 3298653


The mans been busy doing the good work and ask to see a little Berry Bubble and thats all you give him.LOL Come on, I know there some good pictures somewhere.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

OK, i'm not as good as you guy's with a computer, so you have to imagine what I'm typing. There's giggles baby demanding to see more Bubble Berry. It's not as funny typed as in my head. Damn pieces of paper.

Yes i'm still stuck on giggles avatar. That baby is the shit!!!!! I want him watching my back, he looks tougher then half the people I know.lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Believe me when I say you don't want to go through a nervous breakdown, my wife has
> been in the crisis unit 2 times and the last resulted in shock therapy. She lost so many memories
> it's not funny.It's been a year and a half and she is nowhere near the same woman she was.
> I'm lucky to be home full time now or I'd go nuts worrying about her.


I feel for you brother. I actually think I contribute to her issues with me being me and the shed full of illegal weed. I'm kind-of in an awkward situation, is the smoke helping but hurting being the fact that I grow it illegal. What do you think?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2014)

You're definitely not the only one roldgold, trust me 

Almost a full canopy. The plants seem to like it better the Colder I make the water. Sitting at below 60 and growing super fast. Never went below 65 before so it's good to know that 68 isn't the only best temp for hydro. I don't think I'll go any Colder though


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're definitely not the only one roldgold, trust me
> 
> Almost a full canopy. The plants seem to like it better the Colder I make the water. Sitting at below 60 and growing super fast. Never went below 65 before so it's good to know that 68 isn't the only best temp for hydro. I don't think I'll go any Colder though


Hey bro, if you need to talk I'm here. I see what my girl goes through and wouldn't want to be there my self. I know my girl said she started dealing with it in her 20's.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Puff the cherry ganja lived in giggles garden and grew like a tree, her leaves were fat ,green, and gleaming like a missile toe on Xmas eve. 

I'm baked...

Cherry puff lol...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Bassman dropping in to say (HIGH) to all


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 21, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Bassman dropping in to say (HIGH) to all


High Back. Long time no hear, how are things going?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> High Back. Long time no hear, how are things going?


Im good, busy though.
Still growing, I have some sativas vegging in my 4x4.
Chernobyl, Casey Jones, and Da Purps


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Bassman dropping in to say (HIGH) to all


Hey buddy! Good to see yea!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey buddy! Good to see yea!


You too bro, I had to get a break from my PC world for a while. I have been in my car audio world lately (since I am always driving)


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that man. I love sound systems as well. Glad to hear you're doing good man!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am building subs for fun lol, I built 2 headphone amps too lol

Really enjoying my newest pair of cans too

http://www.amazon.com/Beyer-Dynamic-Premium-600-Headphones/dp/B0024NK34O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416635978&sr=8-1&keywords=beyerdynamic+dt990+premium


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Freeze ground bud/trim and ISO for 24 hours. Fill mason jars about 2/3 full of bud then fill with ISO until it just covers the bud. Lightly shake for 30 seconds then I filter through a 25 micron filter into a Pyrex dish. Air dry that for a couple days, or place a small fan over the dish for about 24 hours. I scrape that up on to parchment paper, spread real thin, then purge with my food saver (not perfect but works ok). I just purge until I smell no more alcohol when I open it.


you can use everclear grain alcohol in place of the iso...it's available in 151 and 190 and found in most liquor stores. Let dry and enjoy, no need to purge.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I am building subs for fun lol, I built 2 headphone amps too lol
> 
> Really enjoying my newest pair of cans too
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyer-Dynamic-Premium-600-Headphones/dp/B0024NK34O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416635978&sr=8-1&keywords=beyerdynamic dt990 premium


Welcome back....I'd been wondering where you disappeared to.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks jimmer, that means a lot! Love the 600, such good people in this crowd  ive had anxiety since a teen but it got worse the past few years. Sometimes I have good days but when it kicks in it seems like it won't go away for weeks. The only time I'm actually peaceful is in the garden or when I'm in nature and theres so much more to the scenery than just me.. If that makes sense. I hate crowds but I LOVE huge wide open spaces like mountains and just the nature scene in general. It's hard to explain but it's like my brain doesn't shut off, so sleep is out of the question, can't concentrate, and one thought leads to ssomething completely different so sometimes I can't remember things if I'm having a "moment". I think that's why I like to travel, there's so much new things to see and it makes thinking of the little things that run in circles in my brain at bay. The feeling of clarity kicks ass!! I can't wait to get back to breeding strains so I can make a strain that works for me again. And I pray it won't be taken away from me again Sorry for the long reply , felt good to get that out


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice seeing you pop in, basssman!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2014)

Had a four-legged ninja stop in for a snack this afternoon in the backyard...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

That lil squirrel is crazy with those claw-like paws.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2014)

He was having a good ol' time hanging there like nothing was going on


----------



## machinegreenkelly (Nov 22, 2014)

Is it frowned upon if I ask for the most recent BB code? Tried to read threw all the slides I could and did not come up with much. Thanks! Love reading the 600.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey mgk.
I think there is a :riu code but not certain. Either way you wont be dissapointed. 10free seeds with every purchase.
What are you going for?


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> That lil squirrel is crazy with those claw-like paws.






They some parkour loving fuzzys


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> You too bro, I had to get a break from my PC world for a while. I have been in my car audio world lately (since I am always driving)


JBL Gti series for car audio. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I feel for you brother. I actually think I contribute to her issues with me being me and the shed full of illegal weed. I'm kind-of in an awkward situation, is the smoke helping but hurting being the fact that I grow it illegal. What do you think?


Bro, I'm in the same boat she is mildly paranoid. The only thing I do is reassure her if anything 
goes down I will take the hit and do anything they ask to keep her out of it. 
The other side of the coin is I have 11 MS patients including my son that are dependent on me for
meds they can't afford street price and I can't not help them, they're on infusion therapy and once 
a month they are so sick from it but it does help so the herb gets them past the side effects and 
allows them some normal function. (the meds are chemotherapeutic)
So we do what we can and damn the rest and somewhere in this insane mess we call a life
we manage to find a place like the 600 where we can call home. Safe, comfortable, friendly
I can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> you can use everclear grain alcohol in place of the iso...it's available in 151 and 190 and found in most liquor stores. Let dry and enjoy, no need to purge.
> 
> 
> cof


I've just never tried it with everclear before. Any noticeable difference? It's hard to beat the price of ISO.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I am building subs for fun lol, I built 2 headphone amps too lol
> 
> Really enjoying my newest pair of cans too
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyer-Dynamic-Premium-600-Headphones/dp/B0024NK34O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416635978&sr=8-1&keywords=beyerdynamic dt990 premium


Awesome cans there. I'm not so much a headphone guy as an IEM guy, but those 990's are great! M50's are on my list, but are about as high as I want to spend on cans. Enjoy those babies!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That sucks jimmer. Hope she can make it through. Anxiety is a beast of a problem. I get it bad and the past couple weeks haven't slept more than a couple hours a night because of it. No matter how much I smoke I just can't fall asleep now, takes me hours and I hate it. Especially when I start feeling and hearing my heart beat through my pillow, it lliterally can drive you crazy


Alpha you know I'm big on natural meds so here's my script for you.
Get yourself some Lavender Oil capsules and take 1 or 2 every night and see how they work.
I use 80mg. at a time during the day and 160mg. at night before bed.
Any good health food or wellness store should have it.
@jimmer this might help the GF also.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Puff the cherry ganja lived in giggles garden and grew like a tree, her leaves were fat ,green, and gleaming like a missile toe on Xmas eve.
> 
> I'm baked...
> 
> Cherry puff lol...View attachment 3298740


Giggles the color of that CP knocks me out, that is one pretty plant it is almost a shame
they can't be kept as a house plant! (note: I said almost)


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I've just never tried it with everclear before. Any noticeable difference? It's hard to beat the price of ISO.


the taste is better....and it is safe to consume.
also, makes a great tincture.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2014)

roldgoldrlg said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I needed to know I wasn't the only one with these issues. Hang in there ya'll. I really can relate on many levels. If I had a keyboard to type, I would explain more one fingering it on my phone.


We can't really understand what goes on inside but we need to be as supportive and understanding
as we can and if you get a little frustrated stop and think how they can't deal with stress and we're making
things worse for them and by that for us to.
When she gets shaky try taking her for a nice walk or out for a munchie any pleasant distraction will
be helpful to both of you. And try the Lavender Oil I mentioned for Alpha it might help and won't hurt.
Good luck.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well so far we have 10 females, 2 left to show. 1 I'm pretty sure is male and the other is a 50/50 right now.

All good I got my 1 Maui x harlequin and that was my biggest goal!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just a couple quick shots before I head out for the day. Gonna go help the in laws remodel a kitchen this afternoon so don't have to much fun without me today guys!!

  
Oh and I spot the mix spectrum in the 2 pics, girls love it!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Exodus Cheese/Psychosis mix (8 plants).

Topped mid veg and LST'd for an even canopy of about 5-8 heads each

I'm not sure how far in they are but 10 weeks should be news years week (ish).

2.4 x 1.2 x 2m tent, 2 x 600w HPS in 5" cooltubes.

I'm probably gonna put a 400w bare MH in between the two 600's later today and bump it up to 1600w with the extra blue.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome figgy! It's so much more productive to have a veg room for sure. By the time flowering is done the plants in the veg room will already be mostly vegged and ready for flower, saves a whole month in turn around time usually.
> 
> I can't remember if I asked about this or not, but how much do air pots cost? The ones online are kinda expensive because of shipping, are they only $5 at the grow store? I can't remember seeing them the last time I went to the store. Would like to try to utilize them for mother plants because I hear you can grow bugger plants in smaller pots? That would save much room for me


I buy mine on line, but only use for veg. Buy them 5 at a time on ebay or amazon, insuring that the shipping is free


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Bro, I'm in the same boat she is mildly paranoid. The only thing I do is reassure her if anything
> goes down I will take the hit and do anything they ask to keep her out of it.
> The other side of the coin is I have 11 MS patients including my son that are dependent on me for
> meds they can't afford street price and I can't not help them, they're on infusion therapy and once
> ...


I'll that a patent-pending "*oldman Double Like*"!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm heading to a memorial service for my brother's Ex today. She passed away earlier in the week by going into a coma in the middle of the night and never waking up. She was in the hospital on life support for about a day before she passed. Sad, she was younger than me and pretty much just wasted her life with drugs and junk. I'm sure all the drugs screwed up her system to the point of failure. I wish I could remember how old she actually was but I think she had to have been m,id to late 30s.

On a lighter note, I will be taking some Sour Cherry cuttings today for lcones from my buddy's place. We've got a Sour Cherry that we have vegged to 24-30" tall or so and I topped it a few weeks ago creating lots of branches for cuttings  .


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Figgy said:


> JBL Gti series for car audio. Doesn't get much better.


I love old school audio gear, and there is some new stuff thats great too.
I have a large subwoofer collection Including, but not limited to Cerwin Vega, JL Audio, Atomic, TC Sounds, DEI, Peerless, Fosgate, Crystal Mobile, MTX, ID, JBL etc...
I just bought a used Memphis Big Belle amp for the girls car, or mine till I can afford a HO alternator the the XB.

AS far as cans the 990s sound so open its like another world...almost lol.
I want to try the HiFiMan HE-400s.
Hot as open sounding, but better sounding in other ways

BTW how do you multi-quote here now?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

You just click "reply" on each message you want to quote and they'll all appear in your message box.
It's good to see you posting again Bassman!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> You just click "reply" on each message you want to quote and they'll all appear in your message box.
> It's good to see you posting again Bassman!


Sounds easy enough, I am just used to the Multi-Quote thing.

I


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I snapped a few pics right as the light was coming on last night.
Cherry Pie, followed by an MK Ultra and a couple Pre98 Bubba Kush. I've got some yellowing of some older growth going on with the Cherry Pie and one of the Bubbas.

 
I didn't get a shot of the Blue Dream in time.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got 1800 in flower and 1k in veg...
> 
> I'm hoping to never run out again!


1648 flower and 400 watts running veg area and 200 watt led running tent.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

Whodatnation had everyone in here beat at one point with 4400 watts in a single room. I think it was all in an 8x8 or something like that.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I wish I could afford the first three months of running a larger setup again. I have the opportunity to step the grow up again but can't afford it since work is so slow. I have the option of using the same garage I used last time around but need to be able to afford the electricity until I can get a harvest out of it. I feel like I could do better now than I did before with that space. I have learned some things since then and think I could have better harvests.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I wish I could afford the first three months of running a larger setup again. I have the opportunity to step the grow up again but can't afford it since work is so slow. I have the option of using the same garage I used last time around but need to be able to afford the electricity until I can get a harvest out of it. I feel like I could do better now than I did before with that space. I have learned some things since then and think I could have better harvests.


My garage grow wasnt awesome, outside bugs and cold were my problems.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I had a really good bout with Mites when I had the garage going but that was it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2014)

For those who haven't seen it yet...
(and for those who want to watch it again)


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> I buy mine on line, but only use for veg. Buy them 5 at a time on ebay or amazon, insuring that the shipping is free


Hippy, Check out A.M. Leonard for fabric pots I get mine there a bundle of 25 / 3 gallon pots
runs about $20.00 / 5 gallon are 10 / $13.50 this is the cheapest place I've found.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2014)

okay all harvest of C99 is done. took 24 total hrs to trim 5 lbs(spread out over 4 days).
Here is a screen full i had it full allot of times.and the jars its in.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks like High Times found a new venue, a place called Kirstal Palace. Never heard of it to be honest.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 22, 2014)

;D Look at that cola, was under 600 watts.


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 22, 2014)

Has anyone owned a honey bee? I know you can make it yourself pretty easy but if it does a better job I don't mind coughing up.


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 22, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> okay all harvest of C99 is done. took 24 total hrs to trim 5 lbs(spread out over 4 days).
> Here is a screen full i had it full allot of times.and the jars its in.


Am green with envy . should be choping next week though .


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I love old school audio gear, and there is some new stuff thats great too.
> I have a large subwoofer collection Including, but not limited to Cerwin Vega, JL Audio, Atomic, TC Sounds, DEI, Peerless, Fosgate, Crystal Mobile, MTX, ID, JBL etc...
> I just bought a used Memphis Big Belle amp for the girls car, or mine till I can afford a HO alternator the the XB.
> 
> ...


My brother and I are big audio guys. He more so than I. We've been JBL guys since birth. The old school stuff is good, but the excursion on the new models make it hard to match.

The last cans I purchased are the Audio Technica AD700's. Open beyond belief, but lacking bass. Fantastic cans for classical music though. I want the Vsonic GR07 IEM's next. I have the 06 model for the gym, and they are the best IEM's under $100 I've ever heard. I'm jealous of the DT's though. They are just beautiful cans.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 22, 2014)

InstantBeef said:


> Has anyone owned a honey bee? I know you can make it yourself pretty easy but if it does a better job I don't mind coughing up.


I've owned one, but only used it a couple times. It worked but I didn't know what I was doing and my BHO came out looking black. Was dark green really but you had to hold the oil up to a light to know it was dark green. Some people have told me I went wrong when I said I ground all the weed up before I started, they said I should have never ground or chopped it up too much.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey oldman, I'll try the lavender capsules. I've only tried the lavender oil that I used to rub on my wrists before bed. It did seem to help if I remember correctly, but it was a long time ago. I didn't know that they came in capsules, that would be so much better!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice harvest DC! Looking good!

And damn, that cola is huge twistitup! Monster bud. Was that one left untopped? 

Sorry to hear about your brothers fiancee dez, that sucks  so sad to hear these stories and they are getting far too common in the recent years


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 22, 2014)

InstantBeef said:


> Has anyone owned a honey bee? I know you can make it yourself pretty easy but if it does a better job I don't mind coughing up.


Had one. It gets the job done if you do it right. Twistitup sounds strange, did you use the following filters? Never made bad bho other than blow out and holes in the screen so bits came out.
Ground weed pressed in the tube then freeze for a day before blasting butane through.
But i would go for a glass tube from ebay over the honey bee.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice harvest DC! Looking good!
> 
> And damn, that cola is huge twistitup! Monster bud. Was that one left untopped?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your brothers fiancee dez, that sucks  so sad to hear these stories and they are getting far too common in the recent years


yeah it was untopped. But it was also a differant strain than that other bud in the pic. The large cola was a Crystal Haze. Most the other bud was Granddaddy Mango and a couple GDP. Mostly the Granddaddy Mango which is Mango Haze x GDP


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Had one. It gets the job done if you do it right. Twistitup sounds strange, did you use the following filters? Never made bad bho other than blow out and holes in the screen so bits came out.
> Ground weed pressed in the tube then freeze for a day before blasting butane through.
> But i would go for a glass tube from ebay over the honey bee.


Sorry it wasn't just ground, more like ground in a Coffey grinder to a powder. Why some people said I should have never chopped or ground it 'too much'. Some guide said to do it, but wasn't the best thing. There was a bunch of leafy material too, I was told that could be another reason it was such a shade of dark green. I used the filters yeah and they were pretty much new because I only used the honey bee extractor a couple times. If you know what you are doing and don't make major mistakes a honey bee extractor can get the job done. For me it wasn't what I was expecting but for small scale or just to try out making BHO it works. But I could see where one of these glass tubes could be of much better quality.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 22, 2014)

I actually made one out of a can of axe body spray, lol. I do not recommend doing this. I was just f'ing around and decided on my own that any tube shaped thing would probably let me know if I was going to be able to make anything worth investing in something better. The can was used/empty. I made a small hole in the bottom of the can where the stem from a can of butane could fit in and press against to spray in. Then the top of the axe I broke off. Cleaned out the inside of any past residue I could. Put some weed in the can, put a panty hose or something over the top and secured it with a rubber band. This actually worked well enough to get some BHO that looked like wax. I figured okay that was easy, so I ordered a honey bee to try and do it a bit better, cleaner, safer. But after a couple tries with that I gave up. If it weren't for than damning guide I read that said to grind everything in a Coffey grinder I'd of likely had a way better experience. I even went out and wasted money to get that Coffey grinder too, what a stupid guide I found that time. Come to think of it, It was actually a blender even. If I was about to make one out of a can of axe again, I would do it a little differently. I would break the top off first. Then pour in some rubbing alcohol and swish it around in the can, before making that little hole in the bottom.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2014)

I took a branch off to get us over until harvest in a week or two. Got some slight fox tailing going on, which I think is heat stress related. Anyway, hopefully this holds the wife and I over for a bit. I'm about to do a quick dry in the microwave, then hopefully the rest of this will dry out over a couple days. Just stinks of coffee! Hope you guys have a great night and enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice medicine jars DC!













High,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 22, 2014)

Pretty funny stuff...


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 22, 2014)

High, right back 
Got a tester vape home today. Does herb and concentrate. Cant get the batteri to work,lol. Think its broken and wont charge.. (Text: Keep Christiania and YOU CAN NOT KILL US(Slogan))
 
CBD
 
Drawing of my room in the garage as im gonna build it. Do you see any problems or things i should do otherwise.( Yes i do see i can fit 4x600) 
Like the 1.5meter footprint-Would it be smarter having 1.2 and then 0.6 meter for storage? 
Any input appreciated.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2014)

Holy shit. This Dog is going to be fucking fire in another week or two! I hope everyone has some of this around.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

I only see two lights! hehe

Take the vape back and get one of these:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I want one of those bad, Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

Rockin to some '70s gold!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2014)

Always welcome to come over and try it Dez!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2014)

I might have to take you up on that.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2014)

InstantBeef said:


> Am green with envy . should be choping next week though .


I put a rh meter in them and i was wrong I will loose 25%. still will be a bit over 4lbs. I cant complain as i am a rookie. Yes I have so much to learn and this is why i run all over on the forums listening to the ones who really know this plant. I will be a master but that is a long long time away. Thank all of you for sharing. Thank god i can understand and sort what needs to be done.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2014)

You didn't get the limited edition one Mohican?!?!?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice harvest DC! Looking good!
> 
> And damn, that cola is huge twistitup! Monster bud. Was that one left untopped?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your brothers fiancee dez, that sucks  so sad to hear these stories and they are getting far too common in the recent years


the big buds shown was trimmed at 4 weeks flower i cut 1/16 inch off of diff buds and every one i did that too doubled in size the ones i left alone was 1/2 there size right next to them. I will test it again but i can say it works. Each plant had 14-16 tops at close to 7' tall when done. That is a secret told to me and am sharing cause it worked(tipping). I have to make a correction as I checked humidity and I will loose 25% more weight so just over 4 lbs. I have been high so much as trimming with no gloves got me high and so high i cant even hold my hands out without them shaking. To much trimming. I love it dont get me wrong. The high not trimming.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2014)

Figgy said:


> I took a branch off to get us over until harvest in a week or two. Got some slight fox tailing going on, which I think is heat stress related. Anyway, hopefully this holds the wife and I over for a bit. I'm about to do a quick dry in the microwave, then hopefully the rest of this will dry out over a couple days. Just stinks of coffee! Hope you guys have a great night and enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> View attachment 3299196


no no no dont microwave it. let it sit out. you can cut into smaller pieces and put out to dry over night. dont microwave anything you want to enjoy.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I only see two lights! hehe
> 
> Take the vape back and get one of these:
> 
> ...


Now i know what one to buy. sweet ty bro.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> no no no dont microwave it. let it sit out. you can cut into smaller pieces and put out to dry over night. dont microwave anything you want to enjoy.


We were completely out. I just microwaved a small nug. Tastes not so good, but I am not moving right now. The rest is in a paper bag. Just has to last a couple weeks. There's 70g wet, so maybe 18-20g dried. We'll baby it.


----------



## machinegreenkelly (Nov 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hey mgk.
> I think there is a :riu code but not certain. Either way you wont be dissapointed. 10free seeds with every purchase.
> What are you going for?


Thinking about these two. 
The Dog- Headband (OG Kush x ECSD) x OG Kush
Qrazy Quzke- Qrazy Train (Black Trainwreck x Trinity x Purple Urkle x Space Queen) x Cheese Quake (Exodus Cheese x Querkle)


----------



## machinegreenkelly (Nov 22, 2014)

So i have this "friend"  wanting to order some of BB's fine wares. When ordering in the ULC (Upper Left Corner) a.k.a Washington State. What type of shipping is recommended? I guess I should try to call these guys at this point? Or any words of wisdom from the best would be appreciated.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2014)

@Mohican see limited edition


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Figgy said:


> My brother and I are big audio guys. He more so than I. We've been JBL guys since birth. The old school stuff is good, but the excursion on the new models make it hard to match.
> 
> The last cans I purchased are the Audio Technica AD700's. Open beyond belief, but lacking bass. Fantastic cans for classical music though. I want the Vsonic GR07 IEM's next. I have the 06 model for the gym, and they are the best IEM's under $100 I've ever heard. I'm jealous of the DT's though. They are just beautiful cans.


My kids snatch most of my headphones, but I dont let them take my DTs lol.
I dont use IEMs anymore due to my Tinnitus.
Those type seem more prone to aggravating it.
My gym is my garage.
The local Hard Rock Cafe closed here 4 yrs ago, and their stuff went to auction 5 months ago.
I bought 3 of their Crown amps and a set of their speakers.
I rotate different subs out there when I get bored.
I had my Tonnoy Mercury M4s out there, but decided I didnt want to have them in the garage anymore.
I use that equipment in my garage to workout with or just to hangout with friends away from the kids etc...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> @Mohican see limited edition
> 
> View attachment 3299359 View attachment 3299360 View attachment 3299361 View attachment 3299362


I bought one of those for me, and one for my daughter.
mine doesn't work most of the time.
I have to clean and lube it and hope it puts out lol.
Sounds pornographic I know, but its just a P.O.S.
My daughter got tired of hers, but it works great, but she says it takes too long to get as high as she wants from it.

I was supposed to send mine in for service, but keep forgetting to ship it lol. It has been 2 months since they gave me a label to ship it...oh well.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a question.
I am trying to get some SLH beans, and cant find any place that will send it to the U.S.
Anyone know where I can buy them?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 22, 2014)

So since I'm on a budget I got regular pots instead of air pots.. Then I drilled a 100 holes from the inside out and it formed little canals from inside to the out. Will that work OK, better than a normal pot anyway? Even if it helps with over watering would be better I suppose, but would it actually air prune the roots? I dunno, I just kinda went with it and ended up with a bunch of these lol. It won't hurt anything if it doesn't work like an air pot right? I think the promix is too big to fall through the holes so that's a plus.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I bought one of those for me, and one for my daughter.
> mine doesn't work most of the time.
> I have to clean and lube it and hope it puts out lol.
> Sounds pornographic I know, but its just a P.O.S.
> ...


Really? I've had no problems with mine. It takes a lil getting used to hitting it but once you get it, it will get you hella fucking baked and lasts forever. 

But I'm a huge weed nerd so I've got all the fun gadgets and shit....


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Really? I've had no problems with mine. It takes a lil getting used to hitting it but once you get it, it will get you hella fucking baked and lasts forever.
> 
> But I'm a huge weed nerd so I've got all the fun gadgets and shit....


Mine doesnt heat up anymore i think its prolly too gooped up inside.
Mine wont go to purple light (heating) instead it just shows the temp setting light.
I use yellow i think it is...medium.
Sometimes it will work, but It takes me 15 min to be able take a hit, I can roll a joint and be done before that lol.

Yeah my daughters works perfect, but she doesnt use it anymore, just has me roll for her instead


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 23, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Alpha you know I'm big on natural meds so here's my script for you.
> Get yourself some Lavender Oil capsules and take 1 or 2 every night and see how they work.
> I use 80mg. at a time during the day and 160mg. at night before bed.
> Any good health food or wellness store should have it.
> @jimmer this might help the GF also.


Thanks again old man. This reminded me of when I worked at whole foods people swore by New Chapter: holy basil, I think that's right. People would come in for it when they ran out of benzo's. I'm gonna check it out seeing as I just went through literal hell getting off of klonapin! And I'm a "recovering" alcoholic (same receptors). I'm gonna try out your recommendations also. 

Benzo's...I don't even know what to say. But they do work...thanks again club 600. P.s. Cloudy trichs! !


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

roldgoldrlg said:


> Thanks again old man. This reminded me of when I worked at whole foods people swore by New Chapter: holy basil, I think that's right. People would come in for it when they ran out of benzo's. I'm gonna check it out seeing as I just went through literal hell getting off of klonapin! And I'm a "recovering" alcoholic (same receptors). I'm gonna try out your recommendations also.
> 
> Benzo's...I don't even know what to say. But they do work...thanks again club 600. P.s. Cloudy trichs! !


I'm getting off oxycodone, believe me lavender helps.
Good luck, any advice I can help with just ask.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I have a question.
> I am trying to get some SLH beans, and cant find any place that will send it to the U.S.
> Anyone know where I can buy them?


Attitude Seeds, Herbies, OSSC all ship to the US.
I've ordered from all with no problems.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> High, right back
> Got a tester vape home today. Does herb and concentrate. Cant get the batteri to work,lol. Think its broken and wont charge.. (Text: Keep Christiania and YOU CAN NOT KILL US(Slogan))
> View attachment 3299221
> CBD
> ...


I think the 1.2 meter footprint would be better, a lot more density in the flowers.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Attitude Seeds, Herbies, OSSC all ship to the US.
> I've ordered from all with no problems.


Thanx for the help!
Looks like Seedsman does as well, but know nothing about them other than what their page says.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Oldman is a good man.

Now I really need to get these ladies transplanted. Things are starting pick up around here. 

 

Clones looking good, yay that's good. Need to replace the carbon filter here soon. 
 

Who wants a laugh? Auto fail! Never again! 3.5 g after the dry!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

That's still good man! I lose at least 80% of the weight when it's all dried and cured for a few weeks. Takes me 5000 wet grams to get a kilo, weighing wet I can usually come close to dry wield by using the 20% method. Sometimes it's much more but never much less.


DCobeen said:


> I put a rh meter in them and i was wrong I will loose 25%. still will be a bit over 4lbs. I cant complain as i am a rookie. Yes I have so much to learn and this is why i run all over on the forums listening to the ones who really know this plant. I will be a master but that is a long long time away. Thank all of you for sharing. Thank god i can understand and sort what needs to be done.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking SOLID bro!! @ giggles. Always got healthy happy plants, awesome pics!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks alpha. There's a couple who are really begging me to come out of cups lol. I'll give them a tea in the next couple days. Should make them happy...


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oldman is a good man.
> 
> Now I really need to get these ladies transplanted. Things are starting pick up around here.
> 
> ...


Giggles what happened ?
It looks like you lost a lot of light, how old are the bulbs?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

You got the knack for it giggles. I wish I could Grow in soil like you, my karma's og seedlings are just pitiful..... I just repotted them but they are three weeks old and look like this.. There's my thumb for reference, don't laugh lol. They look over watered but they are dry as a bone when I water, only 30ml per cup every 2-3 days.. I really hope it's just from being root bound but they are the smallest I've seen to root bound if that's the case. And this plant has a complete lockout, been like this for a week.. Gotta take a clone of it from a veg plant in the tent before I flower or it'll be gone forever  I'm gonna get trying soil though, maybe one day I'll figure it out


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 23, 2014)

hey guys im new too the club 600.I grow for me and my mom,and im having a problem ill get to that in a min. My mom suffers from sorousuos of the liver and i got my medical card my mom does too. I suffer from PDSD,ANXIETY, DEPPRESION,HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE, AND A FEW MORE THINGS I CANT REMEMBER,REALLY BAD MEMORY. I have an Apollo horticulture tent (96"*48"*80") 2 600 watt open hood with dimmable ballasts also apollo.Using roots organic for soil mixed with 30% clay balls. For nutrients im using the whole line of general organics for veg. i follow the instructions on the box im currently growing bubble bomb and strawberry kush. bubble bomb looks great they are in 3 gallon pots vegged for one month now the strawberrys are not doing so good started week 5 yesterday and the strawberry kush is yellowing way to much way to early!
they look like some heavy feeders.I already added 3ml of grow along with my 10ml bloom,5ml bio bud and 5ml cal/mag per gallon just one time like a week ago after asking many ?'s they are in 2 5gallon smart pots yellowing from bottom up.One light is running at 75% and one at 50% 775watts for now till it gets a bit colder then ill bring them up to 100% temps stay between 77/82 degrees and rh is between 20/30 i run a carbon filter with 440cfm i have it in the tent on the floor venting straight up and out the top of the tent.I know its hard to see the pics with the hps on.but im going to try and get better pics later with an mh bulb. I think it stopped but cant tell there was already lots of affectted leaves.
ive been reading along with 600 club and u guys are the best. I know that if someone can help they will.
I would appreciate any feedback.

3rd grow under my belt
Rocko


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 23, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I have a question.
> I am trying to get some SLH beans, and cant find any place that will send it to the U.S.
> Anyone know where I can buy them?


Had a nice SLH pheno on the ECSDH from Connisseur Genetics. Otherwise I believe Greenhouse Seeds makes a SLH. Strainhunters seeds makes one called White Lemon. All 3 should be on both Herbies pick n mix and attitude. Seems like Connisseur Genetics has some good hazes in their stable. Both the Greatful Casey and ECSDH (3 different phenos) grew to be what I considered tall. Only vegged until about 18 inches and they all finished 4+ feet tall.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow im going through late 90´s start 2000 dance music and memories are pouring in


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2014)

Smoking on this duende lower seeded nugs
 
Way different stone,when compared to the unseeded nugs.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Giggles what happened ?
> It looks like you lost a lot of light, how old are the bulbs?


Nothing happened. That's in the veg room with the 1k. Flower room still shining bright


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

genuity said:


> Smoking on this duende lower seeded nugs
> View attachment 3299633
> Way different stone,when compared to the unseeded nugs.


A long, long time ago I read an article about the difference between sinsemilla and seeded
and they stated that seeded had 78 active cannabinoids versus sinse with 63 cannabinoids
that is the difference in the high.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oldman is a good man.
> 
> Now I really need to get these ladies transplanted. Things are starting pick up around here.
> 
> ...


Your babies are looking great!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's still good man! I lose at least 80% of the weight when it's all dried and cured for a few weeks. Takes me 5000 wet grams to get a kilo, weighing wet I can usually come close to dry wield by using the 20% method. Sometimes it's much more but never much less.


I should have said it better. I boiled the roots and let it dry allot on the plant. I lost around 55-60% water weight doing that. now i have to slowly take down the other 20-25%. I forgot to close my jars last night as i passed out. I put the lids back on and am gonna let them even out them put thme into a big jar with rh meter to see where they are at. I may have taken them down to far with the ones that didnt have 62 rh packs in them.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 23, 2014)

HERMIED & CHOPPED! got the tent set up as a veg area now gonna be popping some new genes when this fairy stops by this coming week. Trying to keep it all simple and clean this time around fellas


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2014)

several strains will throw out a few nanner's or pollen sacs late in bloom. just pluck them off and let the plant finish.
If it continues to throw out male parts, then harvest.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> hey guys im new too the club 600.I grow for me and my mom,and im having a problem ill get to that in a min. My mom suffers from sorousuos of the liver and i got my medical card my mom does too. I suffer from PDSD,ANXIETY, DEPPRESION,HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE, AND A FEW MORE THINGS I CANT REMEMBER,REALLY BAD MEMORY. I have an Apollo horticulture tent (96"*48"*80") 2 600 watt open hood with dimmable ballasts also apollo.Using roots organic for soil mixed with 30% clay balls. For nutrients im using the whole line of general organics for veg. i follow the instructions on the box im currently growing bubble bomb and strawberry kush. bubble bomb looks great they are in 3 gallon pots vegged for one month now the strawberrys are not doing so good started week 5 yesterday and the strawberry kush is yellowing way to much way to early!
> they look like some heavy feeders.I already added 3ml of grow along with my 10ml bloom,5ml bio bud and 5ml cal/mag per gallon just one time like a week ago after asking many ?'s they are in 2 5gallon smart pots yellowing from bottom up.One light is running at 75% and one at 50% 775watts for now till it gets a bit colder then ill bring them up to 100% temps stay between 77/82 degrees and rh is between 20/30 i run a carbon filter with 440cfm i have it in the tent on the floor venting straight up and out the top of the tent.I know its hard to see the pics with the hps on.but im going to try and get better pics later with an mh bulb. I think it stopped but cant tell there was already lots of affectted leaves.
> ive been reading along with 600 club and u guys are the best. I know that if someone can help they will.
> I would appreciate any feedback.
> ...


Can you get some pics in white light it's too hard to see the problem under hps.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> several strains will throw out a few nanner's or pollen sacs late in bloom. just pluck them off and let the plant finish.
> If it continues to throw out male parts, then harvest.
> 
> 
> cof


I'll know for this next go around I was so mad this never happened on my other grows so I just wanted to start fresh I'm hoping this SourKushxDeepBlue serves me Justice


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I'll know for this next go around I was so mad this never happened on my other grows so I just wanted to start fresh I'm hoping this SourKushxDeepBlue serves me Justice


Welcome to the club bro! herms are a part of the game, just got to deal with them.
It's like cof said pluck off the nanners and keep going.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2014)

yeah i got 2 seeds out of my c99's so bonus.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

Post some pics on the Seed Picture thread!

I am still sorting and counting and packaging seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Post some pics on the Seed Picture thread!
> 
> I am still sorting and counting and packaging seeds:
> 
> ...


My last grow, I missed a male and the lower limbs got some seeds, an added bonus and amazing high, Colorado Shiva and HSO Blue Dream with a Trainwreck that had 6 seeds to the 2 ozs.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 23, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3299781


You get a tent bro or did you have one


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2014)

one of the things we do in the 600 is distinguish between fact and fiction.
Mel Franks and Ed Rosenthal wrote "The Marijuana Growers Guide" which happens to be one of the better books available for growers. One of the myths that they debunk was the practice of pulling up a mature plants by it's roots and putting the roots into boiling water to "increase yield." It didn't work then and it doesn't work now. Do not subject your plants to any boiling liquid unless you are making cannabutter with dried material.


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2014)

I do the boiling water method while they are in the pots. I learned of it from Riddlem3. If i run into where he described it I will post it. There are no bad effects from doing it. It just adds more days in the flower room.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 23, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> You get a tent bro or did you have one


Had one trying to get another been searching high and low on CL for a deal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well i have to do a charcoal change tonight. Wife just got home and said it smells in the driveway. I have to get a vacuum sealer any of you have any preferences or know of a good one?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i have to do a charcoal change tonight. Wife just got home and said it smells in the driveway. I have to get a vacuum sealer any of you have any preferences or know of a good one?


The cheaper the better as long as it has an attachment for jars if you need jars.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

Food Saver at Costco.


----------



## bigdb (Nov 23, 2014)

Figured since it is club 600 ill show off my old grow as Iam getting back into it again.
This was ak48 and whitewidow
In a 35 gallon DWC bin.
Ak48 yeilded 15.5ounces dry.
White widow 7.8 dry.
This was under a 600w digital lumatek.
Ended in late march 2010

I hope my new grow is as good as my last


----------



## bigdb (Nov 23, 2014)

bigdb said:


> Figured since it is club 600 ill show off my old grow as Iam getting back into it again.
> This was ak48 and whitewidow
> In a 35 gallon DWC bin.
> Ak48 yeilded 15.5ounces dry.
> ...


this was week 5 of flower too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Food Saver at Costco.


Haha thanks but no costco here


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2014)

I've seen one at Sam's Club for about $179?...unable to find it on their site.

They are available at walmat starting about $70.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I've seen one at Sam's Club for about $179?...unable to find it on their site.
> 
> They are available at walmat starting about $70.
> 
> ...


I will look have to go get charcoal anyway.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha thanks but no costco here


Really anyone that has a hole for airline to lid attachment. You will burn them out as i burn out the part for bags when i use the lid attachment. but mine still works for lids well both of them.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2014)

you have to look for them in their plastic storage area...it doesn't seem to be classified as a small appliance....it took 2 visits before I finally found them. It's the price of the bags that you need to watch for.


cof


----------



## the aparition (Nov 23, 2014)

Is 600W enough for 6 plants in 5 gal. pots? I don't plan to let them get too big.

First grow in soil ever; first grow in 4 years.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2014)

it should be alright as long as you don't veg too long.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Worst case if you do veg to long is that you trim all lower growth so you don't get a bunch of larf. Got bout 3 feet of penetration with a 600...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i have to do a charcoal change tonight. Wife just got home and said it smells in the driveway. I have to get a vacuum sealer any of you have any preferences or know of a good one?


Amazon bro. 36 bucks shipping included. Ask @jimmer6577 bought it. He has the one that I'm talking bout.


----------



## the aparition (Nov 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> it should be alright as long as you don't veg too long.
> 
> 
> cof


I am thinking 6-8 weeks of veg or 30" - 36" ; whichever comes first.

It will be cali connection green crack and dinafem blue kush.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like I'll be switching to 12/12 tonight. I don't think I can squeeze in 4 more days to make it 21 days of Veg and don't want to have it overgrown too much. They are only 12" tall but little bushes. Just seems to be growing too fast to Veg any longer. Hope the stretch is decent so they end at 30" or so. What do yall think? 

Can I squeeze in a few more days or would that be over kill?


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 23, 2014)

Blueberry's and Dog's
 
Dog S1 Front. Dog bx2 in the back.
 
Zooming inon the pics made me think of the leaf's. The shape of the S1 is so different from the bx2. Made me look at the strain info, had to look up pinnate shape  But i think the bx2 is more rhombold looking  Im high back to ufc  Gooddayyall


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

30-36" would be huge after flowering, over 6 feet tall, I think flowering when they are smaller would yield more, 36" plants in veg would be monster plants


----------



## the aparition (Nov 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> 30-36" would be huge after flowering, over 6 feet tall, I think flowering when they are smaller would yield more, 36" plants in veg would be monster plants



After I wrote that I started to think that would be too big. Maybe 20"-24" would be a better veg height to shoot for. Thanks!


----------



## the aparition (Nov 23, 2014)

I plan to top them a couple times in veg. I would like shorter, bushier plants.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Almost forgot lil bit of what I was doing yesterday with the in laws...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2014)

the aparition said:


> After I wrote that I started to think that would be too big. Maybe 20"-24" would be a better veg height to shoot for. Thanks!





the aparition said:


> I plan to top them a couple times in veg. I would like shorter, bushier plants.


that sounds like a good plan.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Amazon bro. 36 bucks shipping included. Ask @jimmer6577 bought it. He has the one that I'm talking bout.


Yea wally world had nada.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea wally world had nada.


Wally World pisses me off. 

Dude is there a lot of duck dynasty shit around you?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea wally world had nada.


That's where I got mine.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea wally world had nada.


Bass Pro or Cabelas should have them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

I will just order it basspro is a hour away and i order everything anyway


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wally World pisses me off.
> 
> Dude is there a lot of duck dynasty shit around you?


They live where i moved from. Now i live by half the guys on swamp people.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

love that show ax men with that crazy jet boater in Louisiana , think his name is shelby the swamp man? That guy is straight nuts! But he pulls some good freakin ax cut logs out of the swamps!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

Wish me luck with these cuts. There no where I can take a clone on the flowering sour power so I'm attempting to clone the sick plant :/ will have to take flowering cuts if they don't work grr.. Hope I can save this lil bugger. Got cuts of the tangilope and 24k from thehydro garden though. Hoping for the best


----------



## the aparition (Nov 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> that sounds like a good plan.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 23, 2014)

This leafs bugger than a magazine cover, holy dang! Well I'm gonna trim up the plants a little and start the flowering, I need some new smoke asap. Hope everyone has a good night


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Everyone's starting to flower!

2015 is going to be an amazing year for club 6!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Everyone's starting to flower!
> 
> 2015 is going to be an amazing year for club 6!!


I will have the leds harvested and ready to flip on new years


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

My New Years resolution is to find better plants for my wife and of course bountiful harvests


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jojo harvested the pw x og and said it was strong as the hulk. It should do her right. The first one i ran taste like OJ and smells like orange cleaner


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

One is like 3" taller then the other. Ones got purple and one doesn't. They are 2 diff phenos for sure. Late flower should be fun


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey i'm just wondering if anybody can shed some light on why my plants (about a week into flower, but they have always done it) wilt SO DAMN MUCH in their lights off period, you would have thought I havent watered them for a week. (12/12)

The temps stay about the same lights on/lights off, the humidity goes from about 30% 40% (so not that big of spike)

But then an hour after the lights turn on they are healthy ass plants again.

Again, i've read in many places my plants will wilt at night but they are seeeeriously wilting.

I keep wanting to ask, but then I feel like the answer is just that its because my lights are off, but then I look at how much they wilt when the lights are off and want to keep asking.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2014)

their resting. it's normal.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sleeping. Let them be. Only worry when they stay like that


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My New Years resolution is to find better plants for my wife and of course bountiful harvests


Hopefully that will happen soon bro. You have some good stock to work from.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> One is like 3" taller then the other. Ones got purple and one doesn't. They are 2 diff phenos for sure. Late flower should be fun


I have the #1 clone and 6 seed in the led garden and i am loving them. The deepblue x sour kush is making a good show as well.
Ss x bk


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> their resting. it's normal.
> 
> 
> cof





giggles26 said:


> Sleeping. Let them be. Only worry when they stay like that


Thanks lol I just had to put my paranoia to rest


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Sativas droop when they sleep. It means you have a good amount of sativa in your girls.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2014)

The cannabis cup is cancelled. Really sucks for all the people who travelled here. It's been sunny everyday though, so that's nice.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The cannabis cup is cancelled. Really sucks for all the people who travelled here. It's been sunny everyday though, so that's nice.


Ferkin' politicians can all shove it.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have the #1 clone and 6 seed in the led garden and i am loving them. The deepblue x sour kush is making a good show as well.
> Ss x bk
> View attachment 3300077


have you found any different phenos i seem to have a bushy one and a taller one so far but im only running two atm tonight im popping some dog and gonna veg everything for a little while


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The cannabis cup is cancelled. Really sucks for all the people who travelled here. It's been sunny everyday though, so that's nice.


Sounds like the people of high times are looking for legal troubles due to their incompetence.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The cannabis cup is cancelled. Really sucks for all the people who travelled here. It's been sunny everyday though, so that's nice.


That is some bullshit jig!


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 24, 2014)

yeah especially for all the people who traveled so far to go to the cup. Y'all need some refunds and care packages to take home


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The cannabis cup is cancelled. Really sucks for all the people who travelled here. It's been sunny everyday though, so that's nice.



at least you get to see the sights of amsterdam, make the most of your trip jig, i'm sure there are better things to do than walk round the expo hall for 4 days lol

the more i think about it the more i would boycott anything high times, don't think ill ever go to a cup now if they are organising them.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like the concerts and seminars are still going on.

That's some bs though, saying if they went on everyone there would be arrested...

http://www.cannabiscup.com/amsterdam


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

On a positive note, it's going to be a fun as in Colorado this year 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/merry-marijuana-pot-sellers-woo-holiday-shoppers-061334047.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2014)

not like they don't know it's happening at the same time each year


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 24, 2014)

Knee surgery tomorow at 10pm! Wish me luck guys. Its at the worst hospital in DK.. Iv you aint sick when you arrive you will be when you leave, lol. It aint even funny 
Full anæstisia or what its called Narkose.
Could be so awesome waking up with a functioning knee..
Bullshit Cannabis cup! I was thinking spannabis cup next year combined with a Gran Canaria, puerto rico vacation. I love it there. Think ive been to puerto rice 10 times or so. And i havent had a out of country vacation for 2 years now :/
Also i think its kinda strange i look forward to getting higher than ever when my surgery is through  Last time i got home and took a bong hit i was so high and stoned i thought i was gonna die cause i kept fogetting to breathe, lol. But this time i know what im in for..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2014)

GL with the surgery Hydro man, and lol, forgetting to breathe haha I think spannabis and the canary island cups are a much better idea too


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

Good luck hydro! I'll take a hit for yea right now of this awesome auto


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sativas droop when they sleep. It means you have a good amount of sativa in your girls.


Yep they are heavy sativa (except for 1 of my 6 plants, which leans indica). I'll throw some pics up once they are further along in flowering but its a pain in the ass to photograph the ladies with my magnetic ballast lol

Also i've been trying to decide lately. Currently running a single 600w hps and one of my plants is a super tall pheno, where its sister a short pheno. I was out of town for about 20 days while these guys were vegging so I couldnt train them much. What i'm trying to decide is if I should chop a few more of the bottom branches that arent tall enough to get light off the tall pheno. I've already popped off a lot of the lower stuff but there are about 4 really low branches that are like 4 feet from my light in shade. Should I pop them off or let them grow? The plant in question has many many branches. And as I said these ones get little light and are very far away from it.

edit: Now that I think about it either way it seems minuscule in the overall outcome. I'll probably just pop them off.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2014)

My lil turtle just killed his first fish....love it
He been hunting it down for a few days,once he injured his tail,it was overwhelming for the lil goldfish....bye Felicia


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

Well that was a nice surprise this morning. Went down to check on the girls this morning and I think I got another girl on the Harlequin! 2 complete diff pheno's! Score!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 24, 2014)

jig that is bull bro. hope you make the best of it.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2014)

@HydroGp, Good luck and a fast recovery to you.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 24, 2014)

genuity said:


> My lil turtle just killed his first fish....love it
> He been hunting it down for a few days,once he injured his tail,it was overwhelming for the lil goldfish....bye Felicia


Killed me with the bye Felicia lmao


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 24, 2014)

Thx guys.. On my way out to get some hash for a few days on the sofa.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2014)

Good luck, hydro!
Lots of goodwill bong rips happening out here for you & your new knee!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

Good luck hydro! 

That freakin blows about the cup jig. I read about that, you'd think they'd have the shit figured out since it's been planned since last year! smh...

Congrats on the girls giggles! 

Lol @ gen, I used to have a little turtle, feisty little bugger he was


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 24, 2014)

Thx guys. You are awesome..
Butterflies are crazy right now, hope i can get some sleep.
It just hit me. That bye felicia is from some girl in a family trying to get famous right? She just throws it out at people she dont care for and are not worth her time. Or lol?
Hahahah Friday! ;D


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just playing around with the camera


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 24, 2014)

SourKushxDeepBlue in dirt n hydro.

 topped this one twice already let's see how it turns out. 


Hydro grows so much faster. Its fun to watch


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

NYC, if you get more of a base soil with less bark your girls won't burn as easy and they will be much happier. I can't quite grow as fast as hydro but I can get close. Perfect environment and co2 and I'll show you what's up in soil 

Just give me a lil time to dial this new room in. I' grew up playing in the dirt and I guess I never left. I love to play with soil. My new project now is creating ROLS, recycled organic living soil. No throwing out, only getting better with time...


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 24, 2014)

Giggs that bark is top coverage its TLO soil actually I dont have any organic nutes but my boy says I won't need them everything is in the soil.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got home from driving around, running errands. 221 miles worth of running around and I had my kids with me, lol. They were really good though and didn't really cause any problems. First we went to the high desert and picked up a couple of parts for the off road car. Then we went and saw SomeGuy so I could pick up a light, dropped the parts off to my brother and came home. 
Now I need to wire up the socket so I can test out the 600


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

For all of you soil guys, check it out  

Will be looking into this in the very near future


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope it works out well for you dez. It did me good for several grows. I think its only got 3 or 4 on it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> For all of you soil guys, check it out
> 
> Will be looking into this in the very near future



Me & whodat were discussing this last year but never got around to running tests.
Would think it would be a bonus, especially after the soil has been compacted over time.


*edit:
He has definitely thought it through and worked it out.
The way I had envisioned it would have been just applying air injection on a set schedule each day (every other 30 minutes or every few hours), just as a way to get fresh air to the roots as the soil dried between waterings/feedings.
But his is a cool way, and will be looking into it to see more detailed info.
Looks pretty cool.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey doobs, I'm not too sure, but I think if mixed with a good amount of hydroton at the bottom, maybe a 1" layer of hydroton, and also the soil mixed with hydroton as well, it would be awesome!! I'm going to try it soon, well maybe in the next couple months because I'm broke at the moment, but will definitely try! I have a few spare ait spiders for my hydro, if they are the same I can use those for my next re pot. It seems like it would work great for sure, I think the key is the bottom layer of hydroton and a nice loose mix of soil so it won't clog up


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2014)

And having the air pump running 24/7 would mean being able to keep a perpetual tea bubbling in the soil throughout the grow, no?


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 24, 2014)

Same seeds but.looks completely different oh yeah.question been.in.flowering.for a week.an.half is it.normal.for.the.very bottom leaves to.turn.yellow it's like that on all.five plants and it's.just the.very.bottom leaves


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> And having the air pump running 24/7 would mean being able to keep a perpetual tea bubbling in the soil throughout the grow, no?





AlphaPhase said:


> Hey doobs, I'm not too sure, but I think if mixed with a good amount of hydroton at the bottom, maybe a 1" layer of hydroton, and also the soil mixed with hydroton as well, it would be awesome!! I'm going to try it soon, well maybe in the next couple months because I'm broke at the moment, but will definitely try! I have a few spare ait spiders for my hydro, if they are the same I can use those for my next re pot. It seems like it would work great for sure, I think the key is the bottom layer of hydroton and a nice loose mix of soil so it won't clog up


This technique is a soil-based hempy bucket with air bubbles added, so it should work pretty good.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> And having the air pump running 24/7 would mean being able to keep a perpetual tea bubbling in the soil throughout the grow, no?


I do believe it would be a constant tea of microbial life and organic deliciousness  I was going to do dwc organics, but after I found this, why not keep the organics in the soil and have a natural buffer and still have fun with a little hydro technology  It might be the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Same seeds but.looks completely different oh yeah.question been.in.flowering.for a week.an.half is it.normal.for.the.very bottom leaves to.turn.yellow it's like that on all.five plants and it's.just the.very.bottom leaves


If you've switched to a low-nitrogen flowering nute, the plant will yellow, from bottom up, slowly through flowering.
And if you're growing in a soil mix and have not done any supplemental feedings during veg, then your soil could be a little nitrogen depleted from normal age.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> If you've switched to a low-nitrogen flowering nute, the plant will yellow, from bottom up, slowly through flowering.
> And if you're growing in a soil mix and have not done any supplemental feedings during veg, then your soil could be a little nitrogen depleted from normal age.


Ok so this is normal then nothing to worry about


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2014)

Also keep in mind that the plant is only getting 12 hours of light now, and isn't able to photosynthesize as much light as before, so it is using some of it's reserves to compensate for it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 24, 2014)

TheBman24 said:


> Ok so this is normal then nothing to worry about


If it starts going sickly yellow real fast, then you might have a small issue to deal with (soil ph could be off a little, or depleted, or too cold at night, etc).
But a slow fade to yellow on the lowest pair or two can be expected for some strains, even early in flower.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 24, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> If it starts going sickly yellow real fast, then you might have a small issue to deal with (soil ph could be off a little, or depleted, or too cold at night, etc).
> But a slow fade to yellow on the lowest pair or two can be expected for some strains, even early in flower.


I'm wondering.if I.should change there soil just put them in New pots there the same.size but it will be.new soil what do you think I just don't want to stunt the.growth.this.early.in flowering


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

I think my genetic saving mission will succeed, all the clones are looking 10x better than when they were on the plant  my transplanting went well for the kog, I'm almost positive they've been root bound for weeks. 2 days after transplant they look much better and doubled in size, I'm back on track


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

It's not a good idea to repot during flowering bman, if you think it's necessary then do it very early on. Yellowing could be from a number of factors, not just low N. Could be something locking out the N like a pH problem or too much of another nute toxicity. If you know it's a n p4oblem add some nitrogen product. If you are unsure just wait a little while and see if there are any other problems.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh and if no more yellowing happens, it's fine, the plant looks good otherwise, if the rest of the plant stays green and fades slowly through flower, completely normal and better than the plant being green til harvest.


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh and if no more yellowing happens, it's fine, the plant looks good otherwise, if the rest of the plant stays green and fades slowly through flower, completely normal and better than the plant being green til harvest.


Ok thank.You brotha that's what I figured it wasn't a good idea. To do that during flowering but I only feed them the flora nova bloom the liquid koolbloom calmag and floracious plus


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like the octagon will come out better this time. No over veg


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2014)

you gotta love free enterprise

*Tis the season! Pot sellers woo holiday shoppers with merry marijuana deals*
*This is the first season of open-to-all-adults marijuana sales in some states, meaning a scramble to get out holiday strains, edibles and 'cannagifts' of all sorts.*
THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Monday, November 24, 2014, 2:11 PM




*8*











David Zalubowski/AP
Bud tenders Maxwell Bradford, back left, and Emma Attolini display buds in the shape of Christmas trees that are on sale for the holiday season in a recreational marijuana shop in northwest Denver.




David Zalubowski/AP
Plastic pot leaves light a Christmas tree as part of holiday display in a recreational marijuana shop in northwest Denver.




David Zalubowski/AP
Bradford shows off holiday stocking filled with more than $500 of marijuana and accessories for sale for the holiday season.
PreviousNext



















EnlargeDavid Zalubowski/AP
DENVER — That's not mistletoe.
From new marijuana strains for the holidays to gift sets and pot-and-pumpkin pies, the burgeoning marijuana industry in Colorado is scrambling to get a piece of the holiday shopping dollar.
Dispensaries in many states have been offering holiday specials for medical customers for years — but this first season of open-to-all-adults marijuana sales in some states means pot shops are using more of the tricks used by traditional retailers to attract holiday shoppers.
Here's a look at how the new recreational marijuana industry is trying to attract holiday shoppers:
* OLD-FASHIONED DOORBUSTERS*
Traditional retailers sell some items below cost to drive traffic and attract sales. Recreational marijuana retailers are doing the same.
The Grass Station in Denver is selling an ounce of marijuana for $50 — about a fifth of the cost of the next-cheapest strain at the Colorado dispensary — to the first 16 customers in line Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
That works out to less than $1 a joint for the ambitious early-rising pot shopper. Owner Ryan Fox says his Black Friday pot is decent quality, and says he's selling below cost to attract attention and pick up some new customers.
As Colorado dispensaries approach a year of being able to sell weed to all adults over 21, not just card-carrying medical patients, Fox says retailers have to do more than just sell pot to get public attention.
Pot shops are using old and new media to tout the sales. One dispensary is taking out a full-page "Happy Danksgiving" ad in The Denver Post and is inviting shoppers to text a code for extra savings.
* VISIONS OF SUGAR PLUMS*
Sweets and marijuana seem to go together like hot chocolate and marshmallows. Many dispensaries this time of year resemble a Starbucks at the mall, with holiday spices and festive music in the air.
One of the state's largest edible-pot makers, Sweet Grass Kitchen, debuted a new miniature pumpkin pie that delivers about as much punch as a medium-sized joint. The pie joins holiday-spiced teas, minty pot confections and cannabis-infused honey oil for those who want to bake their own pot goodies at home.
Even some edibles makers that specialize in savory foods, not sweets, are putting out some sugary items for the holidays. "It just tastes too good, we had to do it," Better Baked owner Deloise Vaden said of her company's holiday line of cannabis-infused sweet-potato and pumpkin pies.
* HOLIDAY STRAINS*
Some shops are angling for high-end holiday shoppers, not an increase in foot traffic.
Colorado Harvest and Evergreen Apothecary timed the release of some top-shelf strains of potent pot for the holiday season. Spokeswoman Ann Dickerson says they're "sort of like the best bourbon or Scotch that will be competing on quality, rather than price."
* GIFT WRAPPING*
What holiday shopper doesn't appreciate free gift wrapping? Or a gift set ready to pop under the tree? The Growing Kitchen is making $49.99 gift sets for both the medical and recreational pot user.
The sets include the edible-pot maker's new Mighty Mint cookie, a pot-infused confection new for the holiday shopping season, along with marijuana-infused salves for muscles sore from the ski slopes. Other dispensaries are offering free gift totes and stockings with purchases.
* GIFT CARDS*
For the shopper who wants to give pot but doesn't know how the recipient likes to get high, Colorado's 300 or so recreational dispensaries so far have been able to issue only handwritten gift certificates.
That's because banking regulations prohibit major credit cards companies from being able to back marijuana-related gift cards the way they do for other retailers.
Just this month, a Colorado company started offering pot shops a branded gift card they can sell just like other retailers. The cards are in eight Denver dispensaries so far, and coming soon will be loyalty cards similar to grocery-store loyalty cards that track purchases and can be used to suggest sales or new products to frequent shoppers.
* CANNAGIFTS FOR THE MAIL*
Just because marijuana can't legally leave Colorado doesn't mean dispensaries don't have items for out-of-state friends and family.
Some dispensaries are highlighting some non-cannabis gift items — things like T-shirts, rolling papers and lotions made with legal herbs.
The sets are for shoppers who want to give a taste of Colorado's new marijuana industry without breaking federal law by mailing it or taking it out


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

I think you'll be fine with that nute line bman, should be plenty of nitrogen in that mix. I usually start (if using pm boosters) in the 3rd week. If you use them make sure you cut down on the other nutes or you could get a pk toxicity


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

Lookin good doc! Sometimes smaller plants will do much more  over veg kills my crop yield for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yea the move and rebuild killed me starting last time. Should work out just right after the stretch is over. I have goji, pw x bp, 2010 dog, bp, pv, pw, bms, dog s1, cp, hb, uk, gdp, cem x bd, and ogk in there this time. I hit the og lerry, 2010 dog, and pw x og #7 with the bms pollen this morning before i left the house.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

Damn! Got yourself a killer variety there!! The og Larry is definitely worth breeding, it's AWESOME smoke but I hate how it grows, it needs a shorter strain in it to reduce its lankyness. I'm still smoking on my Larry og but I'm almost out  super dank stuff though!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn! Got yourself a killer variety there!! The og Larry is definitely worth breeding, it's AWESOME smoke but I hate how it grows, it needs a shorter strain in it to reduce its lankyness. I'm still smoking on my Larry og but I'm almost out  super dank stuff though!


Pw x og and the dog are both great to. I should have some hb and pw pollen anyday.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> you gotta love free enterprise
> 
> *Tis the season! Pot sellers woo holiday shoppers with merry marijuana deals*
> *This is the first season of open-to-all-adults marijuana sales in some states, meaning a scramble to get out holiday strains, edibles and 'cannagifts' of all sorts.*
> ...


Hey that's the same article I posted this morning! Thought it looked familiar


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2014)

this version of larry is a bud packed plant. it was a gift from another 600 member and is possibly mixed with an unknown. Smoke is one of the better highs with a slightly fuely taste and smell.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> this version of larry is a bud packed plant. it was a gift from another 600 member and is possibly mixed with an unknown. Smoke is one of the better highs with a slightly fuely taste and smell.
> 
> 
> cof


It is good weed, and i did flower the only one i had this time
i pulled a dumb one, but i would like to see how the ogl x bms and ogl x hb come out.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

I pulled a baby male before checking it out for smell. OMG - it was pure mellon! I am so pissed!


----------



## TheBman24 (Nov 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think you'll be fine with that nute line bman, should be plenty of nitrogen in that mix. I usually start (if using pm boosters) in the 3rd week. If you use them make sure you cut down on the other nutes or you could get a pk toxicity


Wait what is pm boosters


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

I had a cali connection fem, supposedly swerve took the clone only and selfed it (I think) and it was very dense buds, very lemon pledge and fuely smell and taste, but the Buds were random and large internode spacing, if I didnt scrog them they'd fall flat over lol. Yours sounds much better!! 

Bman, pk Booster, sorry my damn auto correct thinks it knows everything and after I type stuff I don't even know what I'm trying to say after i'm done writing after it corrects stuff lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

Cof, here's a pic of the one I had, iit's hard to tell, the Larry is on the right side, but it didn't fill in much, but the Buds that did were roundish rock hard buds, veryyyyy crystallized, but way to flimsy, I think some branches had 10" space before a node


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 24, 2014)

Bman, what I mean by that is mix the pk Booster (Kool bloom) first, then add yyour flora bloom after to the ppm you want. But when you use the Kool bloom use less of the flora bloom, or the levels of potassium and phosphorus will be too high and be counter productive


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

Harlequin x Maui. Soon to be renamed. Well after flower of course. Gotta smoke her to give it a true test 

Oh ya end of day 4 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 24, 2014)

Late night smoking! Who's with me!!!! Here's what we be smoking on......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks dank giggles, what's that smell like? It looks like it would smell blueberrish 

Can anyone give me some insight on this, so I realized I definitely need a new bulb so I ordered a hortilux, was gonna get a ushio but the hortilux was the same price. Anyways, I should have it in a few days,.. Will having a shitty bulb (I mean it's working just doesn't seem as bright or yellow as usual) is it gonna be really bad and affect the plants a lot ? I never had a bulb go bad first week of flower, only veg..


----------



## machinegreenkelly (Nov 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Late night smoking! Who's with me!!!! Here's what we be smoking on......
> 
> View attachment 3300789


Blackberry Kush?.... Bet it has high CBD like 2.0%, awesome smell, weird grow. Just burned my first cured Grand Daddy Purple #1... ORGANIC!!! Smokes like a dried out strawberry.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 25, 2014)

Good Morning fellas Tiss the season to have your girl teasin and dick pleasin


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 25, 2014)

Its done  They found more damage wohoo. Best get the journal of to my lawyer.
Root inflamation extirpatio bursae infrapatellaris 1x1x1cm and set chisel on the prominent part of tuberositas tibia.
Re-training for 2 month's after 3 weeks of bed rest. Holy crapsickle..
Im so shitfaced right now and all alone im waiting with a bong hit 
And lol... They found me as an elite with the best blood presure and a steady puls of 45 lol. I was like are you shure thats a good thing cause ive been a lazy mofo for over a year now? Yup its from past days of being a machine lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 25, 2014)

glad you made it out ok HighDroGP a little rehab never hurts and youll be brand new in no time buddy


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Its done  They found more damage wohoo. Best get the journal of to my lawyer.
> Root inflamation extirpatio bursae infrapatellaris 1x1x1cm and set chisel on the prominent part of tuberositas tibia.
> Re-training for 2 month's after 3 weeks of bed rest. Holy crapsickle..
> Im so shitfaced right now and all alone im waiting with a bong hit
> And lol... They found me as an elite with the best blood presure and a steady puls of 45 lol. I was like are you shure thats a good thing cause ive been a lazy mofo for over a year now? Yup its from past days of being a machine lol.


Glad to hear your foggy and chipper bro, best vibes at ya.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks dank giggles, what's that smell like? It looks like it would smell blueberrish
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight on this, so I realized I definitely need a new bulb so I ordered a hortilux, was gonna get a ushio but the hortilux was the same price. Anyways, I should have it in a few days,.. Will having a shitty bulb (I mean it's working just doesn't seem as bright or yellow as usual) is it gonna be really bad and affect the plants a lot ? I never had a bulb go bad first week of flower, only veg..


How old is the bulb, less lumens = less coverage and depth, shouldn’t hurt for several days. I usually run my 600 for 2 runs, then retire them.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> For all of you soil guys, check it out
> 
> Will be looking into this in the very near future


I did an AIS run. I love it but you have to keep the room temps lower so the res temps dont get to high. I would suggest doing a 5 gal buckets a top one with plant in it then a bottom one with air lines/water gauge so you can change it every couple weeks if needed. It is allot of work so an auto water system would make it easier.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 25, 2014)

Harlequin x Maui day 5 12/12

The beauty lies within...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

Reversed blue moonshine flowers


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 25, 2014)

NFSW or what ya say.
aw man im in fucking pain right now. really crazy pain. had to go back cause i was bleeding through my bandaged got fixed and gf took a snap.
 
 
everything was all dandy on strong meds but because i let them know i had a problem with my stomach they would not give me morphine. bitches. i got some 50mg Tradolan wtf?


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 25, 2014)

I like how you work a male part Dr.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 25, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> NFSW or what ya say.
> aw man im in fucking pain right now. really crazy pain. had to go back cause i was bleeding through my bandaged got fixed and gf took a snap.
> View attachment 3301110
> View attachment 3301111
> everything was all dandy on strong meds but because i let them know i had a problem with my stomach they would not give me morphine. bitches. i got some 50mg Tradolan wtf?


get better soon man hang in there.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> NFSW or what ya say.
> aw man im in fucking pain right now. really crazy pain. had to go back cause i was bleeding through my bandaged got fixed and gf took a snap.
> View attachment 3301110
> View attachment 3301111
> everything was all dandy on strong meds but because i let them know i had a problem with my stomach they would not give me morphine. bitches. i got some 50mg Tradolan wtf?


Wish you well bro, speedy recovery.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 25, 2014)

I turns out I picked up a 600w dimmable ballast and two 400w HPS bulbs yesterday. Since the ballast is dimmable, it's not a big deal. I will be using the ballast on the 250w setting for veg anyway. I'll just need to get myself a new 600w HPS bulb before I can flower with this light.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I turns out I picked up a 600w dimmable ballast and two 400w HPS bulbs yesterday. Since the ballast is dimmable, it's not a big deal. I will be using the ballast on the 250w setting for veg anyway. I'll just need to get myself a new 600w HPS bulb before I can flower with this light.


I need to get another light for a second octagon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rest up that leg hydro


----------



## Figgy (Nov 25, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> NFSW or what ya say.
> aw man im in fucking pain right now. really crazy pain. had to go back cause i was bleeding through my bandaged got fixed and gf took a snap.
> View attachment 3301110
> View attachment 3301111
> everything was all dandy on strong meds but because i let them know i had a problem with my stomach they would not give me morphine. bitches. i got some 50mg Tradolan wtf?


Get well buddy. Just remember: it should hurt like hell in rehab, so it won't hurt like hell after. Work your ass off in rehab. It pays off ten fold in recovery time. Best of luck!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I turns out I picked up a 600w dimmable ballast and two 400w HPS bulbs yesterday. Since the ballast is dimmable, it's not a big deal. I will be using the ballast on the 250w setting for veg anyway. I'll just need to get myself a new 600w HPS bulb before I can flower with this light.



Did you test fire it yet. I havent looked for the bulb but I am guessing its the one I broke.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info hippy, I honestly have no idea how old it is, but it went from being blinding and yellow to whiteish and not very bright really fast! Within a week or two I noticed a serious change. I put the light 12" from the canopy to try to get the plants the most light they can til the new one comes in. The hydro store wanted 100+tax so I had to pass and order online. @hippy132


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 25, 2014)

@Dr.D81 check your email bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 25, 2014)

Dang hydro, get better soon!! That looks intense. But that's a bad ass scar and chick's dig scars  I have a big one on my arm from surgery, wishing you a fast recovery man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

[QUOTE:"Enwhysea, post: 11089619, member: 528482"]@Dr.D81 check your email bro[/QUOTE]
I will 
New seeds for the garden. Will pop some in a day or two. Most will be popped new years


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 25, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Did you test fire it yet. I havent looked for the bulb but I am guessing its the one I broke.


I have tested the bulbs and they both work. I'm still stoked on the deal, don't get me wrong. I feel like I got a great deal.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 25, 2014)

@Dr.D81 did yea ever get my message bro?


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2014)

some blue pit and cheese, just keeping the 600 topped up with some pr0n. keep up the good work folks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> @Dr.D81 did yea ever get my message bro?


Yea i am working on it bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have tested the bulbs and they both work. I'm still stoked on the deal, don't get me wrong. I feel like I got a great deal.



great. I was just making sure it struck and all. Havent fired it since the last grow in the cabinet finished. Its a good ballast I think. It will grow you some trees I think.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 25, 2014)

Was a balmy 60f today when I went to Lowes home center to get some 6mm all-thread and 1/2"o.d. aluminum pipe to make a pair of 3" tall risers for the ninja's mirrors, which, as they sit, give a GREAT view of my knuckles and elbows & shoulders, but not much in the way of what's behind me.
So will be cutting [email protected] 3" long sections of the pipe and will inject silicone into them with the all-thread bolts in place, after cutting the all-thread to the proper length.

 
 
 
 

Will paint them black enamel and will bake it on at 350f
 


And had a helper when I got home...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 25, 2014)

Forgot to upload this post-ride pic after getting home from Lowes:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 25, 2014)

So I think I figured a sure fire way to tell if a bulb needed replacing. Take a pick with your camera (if you have magnetic ballasts) and if there's hardly any black lines, then it's time to replace. When a bulb is good you have to stand back at least 10 feet to get the lines to disappear, I took this pick right in front of the tent with out filtering it through sunglasses.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 25, 2014)

Tried to upload some veg pron but the uploader isn't working for me right now for some reason.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 25, 2014)

Get to feeling better hydro! Here maybe this will help 

Dog #3


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2014)

What's you dog treats look like giggs


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 25, 2014)

@HydroGp :

You should have played it up and said that you got attacked by a gang of masked thugs who knocked you out and cut open your knee, but that payday was coming and they'd get what's coming to them.

Hope you heal quickly and completely!


----------



## machinegreenkelly (Nov 26, 2014)

Does this sound reasonable? 15 plants in two 3'x'6' flood trays, using two 8 bulb t5 lights for veg and then 2 600w HPS combined with the t5's for full spectrum flower? The only issue I am having is how to setup the light so the t5s do not block the 600w's, while getting the most out of the t5 lights. I feel that it may be necessary to use another 600w for full light coverage during flower. Any thougts from the pros is always appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2014)

15 plants total or 15 in each tray?Use the t5 for side lighting.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2014)

Man this moves at a fast pace. I don't have enough time to catch up right now but wanted to pop in and say I have been offered the job to run the Maint. Department all have to do is pass the background check and physical Wed morning. The background check is going to be ify depending on what they are looking for. As long as it's stealing or violence I'm golden because I don't steal or beat shit. Peace got to run.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2014)

We're pulling for you, jimmer!
Fingers are crossed


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 26, 2014)

Good luck jimjim you got this bro. 

Guys I have a big issue so I had been using a spare bathroom for a veg room for about two weeks and a few days ago I got some equipment back from a buddy and decided to go back to my tent to veg. I had a 250w MH and a aerogarden a small fan and a airpump plugged into and extension cord which was plugged into a outlet in the bathroom without one of those test/reset buttons well I unplugged the extension cord and when I plugged it back up no power was coming out the outlet I went to my breaker and flipped all the switches and now that bathroom doesn't work along with my master bathroom. Is there anything you guys could rexommend me (besides electicuting myself)?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 26, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Man this moves at a fast pace. I don't have enough time to catch up right now but wanted to pop in and say I have been offered the job to run the Maint. Department all have to do is pass the background check and physical Wed morning. The background check is going to be ify depending on what they are looking for. As long as it's stealing or violence I'm golden because I don't steal or beat shit. Peace got to run.


Luck to you jimmer we're all pulling for ya!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2014)

genuity said:


> What's you dog treats look like giggs


Getting big and need out of solo cups lol!

I'll try to remember to snap pics next time lights come on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Man this moves at a fast pace. I don't have enough time to catch up right now but wanted to pop in and say I have been offered the job to run the Maint. Department all have to do is pass the background check and physical Wed morning. The background check is going to be ify depending on what they are looking for. As long as it's stealing or violence I'm golden because I don't steal or beat shit. Peace got to run.


Yea i had to skip a few pages here and there my self. Good luck i am going to try and get bonded soon and have to have one ran. All i have are weed charges so i hope it will go through.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2014)

hydro heal fast bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2014)

good luck jimmer.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2014)

Good luck DR. with getting bonded.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well today started out great but now we're headed to the hospital. Wife had therapy yesterday and today she's having some bad reactions. 

Have a good day 6. Hope to be back later!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2014)

gig hope she is okay good vibes your way.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 26, 2014)

Damn giggs just stay strong for her bro she needs you


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2014)

Good luck on the job offer jimmer!
Hope she feels better giggles!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's some veg pron. I turned off the lights so I could get better pics of them. There's four Pre98 Bubba Kush, one Blue Dream, an MK Ultra, and two small Sour Cherry.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2014)

blue dream top left and mk ultra top right?!!?


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 26, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> blue dream top left and mk ultra top right?!!?


Yes, that's correct.
Those Cherry Pie clones almost didn't make it. They were taken the same time as the rest, lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 26, 2014)

All these pics got me over here letting the blunt burn slow is looking good boys


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok so here are a few pics of my plants. Don't really know what to say about it but i'm down to answer questions if people have them 
They have been on 12/12 since 11/17/14, so about 11 days
   
I was able to get some ALRIGHT pics by putting a notebook between the plants i was photographing, as the magnetic ballast 600w's make those lines.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hydro, that sucks, stay strong.
Giggles, good luck.

Here's some girls in veg to keep up with the pron! I lied, it won't let me load them.

Nice pics 600


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Ok so here are a few pics of my plants. Don't really know what to say about it but i'm down to answer questions if people have them
> They have been on 12/12 since 11/17/14, so about 11 days
> View attachment 3301533View attachment 3301534 View attachment 3301535 View attachment 3301536 View attachment 3301537
> I was able to get some ALRIGHT pics by putting a notebook between the plants i was photographing, as the magnetic ballast 600w's make those lines.


what strain?!


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 26, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> what strain?!


Technically my own strains 
This is my 2nd grow.

For my first grow (Which is in my sig) I went on a road trip and picked up 25 random (non fem) bomb ass seeds in colorado from a seasoned grower. I grew with flourescents, I planted like 11-12 seeds and kept 7 of my plants, at this point i was growing 2 bagseeds and 5 females that I got from colorado. Unfortunately all 5 of my dank genetics hermaphrodited starting pretty much immediately in flowering, but I grew them out anyways and collected 100-150 seeds. As an experiment I am growing these seeds.

For this grow I am growing out 6 seeds that came out of the plants from the grow I noted above. They ended up 100% female so far, and every single one of them popped pre flowers. This batch is growing far better than my last batch, by this time in my last run every single plant had a few nanners, this time theres not a sac in sight  I did not necessarily expect female seeds, but I knew they could very potentially end up that way, as it seems to be.

My last run almost every plant was sativa, this time I have 4 heavy sativas, 1 hybrid, 1 indica leaning hybrid. All plants are very different.

I'm using FF Tiger bloom, FF Big bloom, and some Cal Mag with my tap water, seems to be doing the trick.

Currently growing on a very tight budget, therefore I cannot afford gadgets. I will continue investing as I go along however

Edit: Might as well add a few pics of the buds these seeds came from:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's some more veg pron. The stretch is onnnnn.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

This is for Doobie:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 26, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Good luck jimjim you got this bro.
> 
> Guys I have a big issue so I had been using a spare bathroom for a veg room for about two weeks and a few days ago I got some equipment back from a buddy and decided to go back to my tent to veg. I had a 250w MH and a aerogarden a small fan and a airpump plugged into and extension cord which was plugged into a outlet in the bathroom without one of those test/reset buttons well I unplugged the extension cord and when I plugged it back up no power was coming out the outlet I went to my breaker and flipped all the switches and now that bathroom doesn't work along with my master bathroom. Is there anything you guys could rexommend me (besides electicuting myself)?


All bathrooms are SUPPOSED to have GFI ( ground Fault Interrupters) , should be able to unplug the extension cord, then reset the GFI which may be either at that receptacle or in the master Bedroom where power is out. Then, after rest, unplug everything from extension , plug extension back in and then plug stuff in to it. Do not overload the circuit and try not to plug extensions into extensions.
Good Luck


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)

More Club 600 Veg porn.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's some more veg pron. The stretch is onnnnn.


Jeez louise, looks healthy and happy, how big is the tent ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2014)

It's 5x5 and 7 feet tall I think, plenty of over head room, hoping it won't get too crazy and bushy around the side though, it's only got about 8" of room on the sides to fill in, dang things grew fast! @hippy132


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's some I have in veg.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2014)

happy thanksgiving all. I'm throwing dg+t and dst their first thanksgiving dinner. Maple glazed carrots, 2 kinds of stuffing, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce, brussal sprouts, and a turkey. I am excited.

hope everyone has a good day!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

Howdy and happy thanksgiving jig, don, and dst


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

Giggles i hope she pulls through and thay cant sort it out bud!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> All bathrooms are SUPPOSED to have GFI ( ground Fault Interrupters) , should be able to unplug the extension cord, then reset the GFI which may be either at that receptacle or in the master Bedroom where power is out. Then, after rest, unplug everything from extension , plug extension back in and then plug stuff in to it. Do not overload the circuit and try not to plug extensions into extensions.
> Good Luck


And some bathroom circuits will have a dedicated GFCI breaker in the fuse panel that may need re-setting.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 26, 2014)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving 600. It's gonna be a boring one for me. I have no fam within 2800 miles and the gf has to work.... booooo.... So I'll be slowly sippin on some crown royal, smoke a little hash and eating some Chinese food. But I love Chinese food so it's all good. man I miss the turkey day traditions tho  gnite yall


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving 600. It's gonna be a boring one for me. I have no fam within 2800 miles and the gf has to work.... booooo.... So I'll be slowly sippin on some crown royal, smoke a little hash and eating some Chinese food. But I love Chinese food so it's all good. man I miss the turkey day traditions tho  gnite yall


Sounds like mine will be minus the crown


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 26, 2014)

you guys should at least grab something turkey


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 26, 2014)

@giggles26, hope the wife is feeling better, take good care of that lady.

Well guys It started snowing in eastern NY, supposed to be a typical nor'easter.
Just the wife and me this year so we're not going out of the way to cook.
To my friends in Club 600 have a happy Thanksgiving, those who aren't
celebrating I'll talk with you tomorrow if you're here.
Good night all.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

We are all here for you Alpha!
Good advice Doobs!
I don't think you have enough plants Jimmer!
Maple Carrots are a perfect choice! Good call Jigs!
Happy Thanksgiving all!

I had a better post but RIU crashed while I was writing it!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 26, 2014)

In case riu goes buggy before tomorrow, happy Turkey Day to all!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 26, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> The cannabis cup is cancelled. Really sucks for all the people who travelled here. It's been sunny everyday though, so that's nice.


Wow....that is amazing. I am sorry to hear about that Jig.

I hope that you find even better adventures there!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

Trash pile babies are getting big!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

BELL girls are getting plenty of seeds:





The resin off of these girls smells like sweet Diesel!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

I wouldn't be having crown either Dr. d, but $18.99 for a liter with 2 glass crown royal whiskey cups included I could not pass it up! lol - Hoping you and yours have as good as a holiday as can be bud

Thanks Mo, much appreciated  Those trash can babies are growing fast! Damn! They are determined lol

Oldman, I heard about the snow, Otsego got like 10" today I just heard, hoping the worst of the snow is over for you and hopefully the winter calms down and isn't too bad this year out there bro

Glockdoc, I always have a turkey sandwich for a midnight snack, so I got that covered lol. I will miss the usual thanksgiving leftovers though, I really want a white meat turkey, stuffing and corn sandwich on toast right about now. I swear if you throw leftover thanksgiving stuff on toast it is the bomb! And pumpkin pie, really want a pumpkin pie so I might have to go and get one if any place is open. And mashed potatoes. Damn I'm hungry


----------



## moondance (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving 600 family! Natural aphid catcher - Yellow solo cup covered in Vaseline, place upside down in garden, draws aphids by color of cup and they stick!! Just learned it thought I would share. MD


----------



## Mohican (Nov 27, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 27, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> happy thanksgiving all. I'm throwing dg+t and dst their first thanksgiving dinner. Maple glazed carrots, 2 kinds of stuffing, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce, brussal sprouts, and a turkey. I am excited.
> 
> hope everyone has a good day!!!


That sucks about the cup, but glad to hear you are sharing the Thanksgiving dinner tradition. This is my favorite holiday because you don't have to buy gifts and cards, just show up and eat or just chill and cook dinner. This is one of the few that is still about the actual holiday, to bad that it's tied into the way we treated the native americans. In my opinion as much as I do enjoy the holiday, we should also call it a memorial day for the native americans and give them something for the atrocities that we committed against them shortly after this day.



AlphaPhase said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving 600. It's gonna be a boring one for me. I have no fam within 2800 miles and the gf has to work....
> booooo.... So I'll be slowly sippin on some crown royal, smoke a little hash and eating some Chinese food. But I love Chinese food so it's all good. man I miss the turkey day traditions tho  gnite yall


The 600 family is only a finger tip away and you have all of your baby girls to spend the day with.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 27, 2014)

Forgot, Happy Turkey day 600! 


Mohican said:


> We are all here for you Alpha!
> Good advice Doobs!
> I don't think you have enough plants Jimmer!
> Maple Carrots are a perfect choice! Good call Jigs!
> ...


I don't have enough to fill my flower area in 2-3 weeks. I gave some clones to a friend and then the mouse ate the new batch so I'm about a month behind on the 2nd half of the tent. The funny thing is out of those few plants there's 9 different strains. I do have another 7 seedlings inside that 6 are female seeds. I'm using my f%&k up to stagger my tent again to 2-3 weeks intervals.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving 600 

Here is a few shots for a chilly morning. Hope everyone has an awesome day, get fat and stay high  
        

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 27, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Happy Thanksgiving 600
> 
> Here is a few shots for a chilly morning. Hope everyone has an awesome day, get fat and stay high
> View attachment 3301939 View attachment 3301940 View attachment 3301941 View attachment 3301942 View attachment 3301943 View attachment 3301944 View attachment 3301945 View attachment 3301946 View attachment 3301947
> ...


How did you like the Ice bomb you grew? I see it in your last grow and was wondering. I have 2 seedlings started now.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 27, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> How did you like the Ice bomb you grew? I see it in your last grow and was wondering. I have 2 seedlings started now.


 I liked it a lot, it has a really nice sweet hashy taste. It clones good and can eat pretty healthy as well 1k+ ppm. Look forward to your go of it.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2014)

I feel the same jimmer. My favorite day if the year but a shame its ties to the horrors. I've been sure to tell our friends about the trail of tears, just so it doesn't seem to lovey dovey between the pilgrims and native Americans.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2014)

moondance said:


> Happy Thanksgiving 600 family! Natural aphid catcher - Yellow solo cup covered in Vaseline, place upside down in garden, draws aphids by color of cup and they stick!! Just learned it thought I would share. MD


Great idea indeed.

Yeah, the little bastards are drawn to wounded leaves, hence the color. 
I have found them lined up, a dense black line, along the edge of a torn leaf too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving 600!
Sitting here smoking an obscenely big jay of bluepit. Glock i get mine on Saturday man


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

nice, what flavour is your blue pit doc?

could do with some right now, another couple of weeks for me 

puffing some cheese instead, my wake and bake is at 5pm these day, must try harder!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to the 600 fam!
I've got the vape heating up for some bubba kush before heading to the in laws for the day. I plan to take a single jayski of some Lambsbread to share with my wife's cousin at some point.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> nice, what flavour is your blue pit doc?
> 
> could do with some right now, another couple of weeks for me
> 
> puffing some cheese instead, my wake and bake is at 5pm these day, must try harder!


This one is odd ghb. It is greasy and something else we can not put our finger on i have a nice sour kush one too


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2014)

I am in the market for a 600 HPS bulb now and was just going to buy a hortilux eye but am open to suggestions from the fam here. I think it was COF that mentioned a different bulb that he's getting great results from but don't remember which bulb it was. If I can save some $ and get something comparable, cool. I can get an Eye bulb for $75 on ebay or $90 at my LHS. I have used some of the cheaper bulbs in the past but have never done a side by side comparison myself with bulbs. The only Eye bulb I have used before was a 1000w so it's hard to compare for me. 
I might be opening a can of worms for myself here but I would appreciate suggestions, please...


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 27, 2014)

happy thanksgiving all  

needing a good container for soil under 600w hps with single plant scrog. I'm looking for something in the 20 gallon range. Anybody have any suggestion on containers?

I suppose i could roll with a smartpot. I've never tried them but I won't have to move the plant so it shouldn't be a big issue. Normally i like the plastic containers cause it cheaper, more durable, longer lasting. But smart pots work better? Should help with my overwatering tendencies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

He uses ushio i think dez


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I am in the market for a 600 HPS bulb now and was just going to buy a hortilux eye but am open to suggestions from the fam here. I think it was COF that mentioned a different bulb that he's getting great results from but don't remember which bulb it was. If I can save some $ and get something comparable, cool. I can get an Eye bulb for $75 on ebay or $90 at my LHS. I have used some of the cheaper bulbs in the past but have never done a side by side comparison myself with bulbs. The only Eye bulb I have used before was a 1000w so it's hard to compare for me.
> I might be opening a can of worms for myself here but I would appreciate suggestions, please...


I believe it's a 600 ushio bulb. I got one awhile back after he mentioned it off amazon. He mentioned a real good price also from somewhere else. Maybe he'll pop in and answer for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> happy thanksgiving all






BeastGrow said:


> needing a good container for soil under 600w hps with single plant scrog. I'm looking for something in the 20 gallon range. Anybody have any suggestion on containers?
> 
> I suppose i could roll with a smartpot. I've never tried them but I won't have to move the plant so it shouldn't be a big issue. Normally i like the plastic containers cause it cheaper, more durable, longer lasting. But smart pots work better? Should help with my overwatering tendencies.


I would give it a try you might like them


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2014)

If you don't chuckle at this, then I just don't know what...


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 27, 2014)

Best Chinese in Area, IMHO, Chico ---- Rice Bowl, not as good as San Fran or NY , but good for up here.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving yall! We dont have it in DK but i do like the "idea" with it..
Thank you!-
For being so understanding and always helpfull. This place called club 600 turned out to be my safe house away from my real house. A 1 click trip to people i would any day call friends. So glad i found you. Its been 3 years now i think. Hope we get many more!
To the good people of Club 600 -- Thank you --


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving yall! Hope everyone has a good one 

@hippy The rice bowl is awesome, love that place! I've heard Moongate in paradise was good too but they are closed all week so I didn't get to try them out yet. Got some from Happy Garden in paradise though, it's ok but not that great. The combination specials are awesome though. They come with everything!

Lmao doobie, that was crazy! Damn rams, i didn't realize they were that mean! And how the hell did they strap a camera to that beast lol

Does anyone know if those "damp rid" tubs work for dropping humidity in a small area? My humidity is about perfect at the moment at 55% but after week 5-6 I like to drop it to 40% and I don't want to have to buy a dehumidifier, those things are expensive as hell. I can drop the humidity by turning on the central ac for one cycle which drops it FAST, but the ol' lady gets chilly so I'd rather not have to use the central ac in the winter lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2014)

Just got back from a wonderful Thanksgiving feast with the family and I'm contemplating an after lunch nap.....

I'm running an ushio beside a hortilux and the ushio has better buds. I will be replacing the hortilux with an ushio shortly....after recovering from the Christma$ outlay. I get mine from cheaphydroponics
http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/category-s/1887.htm

You can run an electric space heater to lower humidity.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad to have found the 600 as well hydro! Such an awesome place 

Thanks for the tip COF! I do have a small space heater already so that'll work great not having to buy more equipment  

From what I've read about bulbs is if you have a digital ballast go with the ushio or digilux, it seems the hortilux doesn't work well with digital ballasts but they are number 1 bulb for magnetic ballast. But if you have a digital ballast the digilux is made strictly for digital ballasts and the ushio works well in them also. But a lot of people were having hortilux bulbs blow because of the different frequencies of the digi ballast


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh, and on top of that, i've read A LOT of bad reviews about hortilux 600w bulbs while the 1000w bulbs have no issues (except in digi ballasts). Hope that helps


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2014)

the folks at cheaphydroponics said they had dropped the digilux because they were having too many failures.
They carry the hortilux, too....call for price as the manufacture has price restrictions.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

oh dang, that's good to know COF. I just learned of the digilux a couple months ago but haven't used one, they seemed to kick ass in the testing of digi ballasts on youtube, they even blew away the hortilux (running on digital ballast) so that sucks they are failing, they probably need to tweak the design a little bit. It's the only bulb I've found that was made strictly for digi ballasts so if they can figure out their flaws it might be a good choice in the future. I just read that hortilux changed their design of the newer bulbs as well, so less failures on digi ballasts but you gotta ask the seller if it's the new model because there are tons of the old ones still floating around


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 27, 2014)

Being home 24/7 not able to do anything but get help to take a piss(Yeah i get the gf to hold it whenever i can). Haha ive been planning, drawing and calculating my new room. Seems like there is a rather commercial store that have all the things i need. 200$ and things should be great. Now it just bugs the shit out of me i cant do it! I should be able to support myself on the left leg now after 48 hours- said the doctor. But i cant do shit and it hurts like crap and only got bigger. Im very frightened about bacteria and infection so i wanted to get it cleaned today. Was a mad struggle gettin it done but thankfully gf is pretty good at such things. We both had red crosses on our helmets in the millitary, but she got the gold star for doing medic to perfection.
Got a snap without the "cage". Its looking much worse and feeling also.

Aw man its one of these post's i can just go on.- For those of you tired of my blabbing just skip this part 
Probably already talking to myself now, lol.
Ive got from the surgeon:
Tramadol Actavis 100
Bonyl 500mg naproxen 100
Ibuprofen 400mg 100
Paracetamol 500mg 300
Pantoprazol 40mg 100
Ive got no guideline as how to take it other than whats in the box of max consumption.
Stupid doctore. No doubt the pills help. Especially when i combine a few with tramadol actavis. It does not feel good, but when im over my anxiety of low puls and feeling like i have to take big breaths, to get enough oxygen in my blood before i pass out, im able to feel pretty numb in the leg a few hours and so able to sleep. When i doze i feel it 30 mins after like going into a blurred state of zombie. Like the body is almost shutting down. They say im horse healthy but really i think i have somekind of heart problem. Been feeling it ever since i had carbon dioxide poisoning its the same kinda symptoms. When im unable to feel the heart beats cause they are so weak its scary as hell. When its extreme i feel like i loose ability to swallow and i get salty taste in my mouth while legs are shaking.
I dont know why but im really bad at getting my point through. Nah its cause its hard to keep tryin and tryin. Ive had multiple talks about it with doctors but all ends with them calling stress after my first line. and then i just shut down until i feel like trying again. No one takes me serious and i give up quickly. Ive walked around on an infected bursa knee for a year. I had to keep comming back asking them to please try to find the problem as it aint getting better. Them only finding problems like chondromalacia and jumpers knee wich are following problems from the real problem. Making me do exercises only doing it worse and getting more pain. I wrote my lawyer today greasing it real good- Damn i hope my case goes through now.. And if it dont i swear im gonna go media on their ass'es.
So how bout the new Jurassic Park, huh? 
Special Thanks goes out to my alltime favorite medicine hash.
Smoking something they named zlatan. lol.
Incredibly these legs have done amazing things over the years  But they aint what they used to be.. Gf thinks it looks like they have cut into my shinbone and i now have a "deepening". Have to call the surgeon tomorrow to know whats what.
 
Right after this picture i started bleeding from the top. Think i bended it too much.
I think ive used up my talking time. Phew and anxiety or low bloodpressure what ever is over with out even feeling it much 
Hope yall enjoy your day and sorry if the knee is too much for anyone please let me know. I dont have to blow it up.. But i do love sharing..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Being home 24/7 not able to do anything but get help to take a piss(Yeah i get the gf to hold it whenever i can). Haha ive been planning, drawing and calculating my new room. Seems like there is a rather commercial store that have all the things i need. 200$ and things should be great. Now it just bugs the shit out of me i cant do it! I should be able to support myself on the left leg now after 48 hours- said the doctor. But i cant do shit and it hurts like crap and only got bigger. Im very frightened about bacteria and infection so i wanted to get it cleaned today. Was a mad struggle gettin it done but thankfully gf is pretty good at such things. We both had red crosses on our helmets in the millitary, but she got the gold star for doing medic to perfection.
> Got a snap without the "cage". Its looking much worse and feeling also.
> 
> Aw man its one of these post's i can just go on.- For those of you tired of my blabbing just skip this part
> ...


Hydro the Tramadol is a synthetic opiate most of the rest are anti-inflammatories and Pantoprazole is for sleep
and anxiety, watch out mixing these. Check with the pharmacy or dispensary to get the right regimen.
Rest well and heal quickly.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh and also i found myself pretty pissed and almost loosing about 20 friends from past days on facebook. I kept it to myself tho.
But it angers me they are sharing around a link to a page with female breasts gone bad or born bad could just be very small ones. Then having a great time talking about how nasty and creepy they look. 2 of them are ex-gf and im like what the fuck is wrong with people.
Not only having fun when they clearly should not but supporting people behind such lousy and de-humanising web sites. They make money out of the clicks and shares damnit!
I really really wanted to ask them if they were never gonna grow up? Or just bad persons in general. Maybe they were watching having a laugh with there 4year old kid?
The fuck is gonna be of this world when the mass seems to think higher of them selfes than any one else- Shit used to be illegal lol, nah just a guideline Jante Law law as defined by Sandemose, all expressive of variations on a single theme and usually referred to as a homogeneous unit: _You are not to think you're anyone special or that you're better than us._
Bit extreme but.. Shows like: Too hot for love. The Divas. Paradise Hotel. Me and my mother. Yacht party.-- All ruining young peoples minds and apparently many of my facebook friends too..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Dang hydro, I hope you feel better bro. And I hear ya about the crap on Facebook. Facebookjust ends up pissing me off to tthe point I delete my account. Then after a few months I activate my account again and repeat the process. Seems like alot of people never grow up, it's pretty sad.. Here's a video of my dog disposal. Hope it cheers you up man. As my dad always said, don't pet the sweaty things.. No no, I mean don't sweat the petty things.. Wait, don't do either.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Oh and also i found myself pretty pissed and almost loosing about 20 friends from past days on facebook. I kept it to myself tho.
> But it angers me they are sharing around a link to a page with female breasts gone bad or born bad could just be very small ones. Then having a great time talking about how nasty and creepy they look. 2 of them are ex-gf and im like what the fuck is wrong with people.
> Not only having fun when they clearly should not but supporting people behind such lousy and de-humanising web sites. They make money out of the clicks and shares damnit!
> I really really wanted to ask them if they were never gonna grow up? Or just bad persons in general. Maybe they were watching having a laugh with there 4year old kid?
> ...


I totally agree with you, these hedonistic reality shows and reality shows in general have gone way to far.
We as a society have lost all common respect for anyone different than ourselves it is a warning sign
of greater problems in the future
I personally have suffered this being born with Erb's Palsy which left me with a clubed arm and hand
deformity but now it doesn't take an obvious deformity but just who you do or don't hang out with, where
you live or how you dress any difference at all is enough.
To make ones self feel better at another persons expense shows a weakness of character and a lack
of ruth that is both shocking and disgusting, and in my opinion sub-human.
I say "Viva La Difference" and to hell with the rest.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 27, 2014)

awesome Alpha  Beautiful boy! 
I think ill try that with my boy. Cant seem to get over dry itchy skin no matter what. Might help, wont hurt right?


----------



## Figgy (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving 600! Just got back from stuffing my face with all types of good food! Had dinner with 2 cop family menbers so no smoking, BUT we are home now and about to put a hurt on the bubbler!

As for the digital ballast and Hortilux problems I think I remember reading of the Solistek digital ballasts having a start up procedure which helps with start up and not blowing the Hortilux bulbs. Might be worth some reading to whomever was questioning it. Or just go with the Ushio bulb and be happy


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> awesome Alpha  Beautiful boy!
> I think ill try that with my boy. Cant seem to get over dry itchy skin no matter what. Might help, wont hurt right?


Try giving him a little cod liver oil once a week. Helps the skin and coat.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 27, 2014)

Good written oldman.. Sadly i did my part of bullying. But it really nags me today..
Tried almost any oil there is, but ill look it up. Thanks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks hydro  The leaves will not hurt a pet at all. They are actually very nutritious! Some people even juice the leaves in a smoothie maker and drink raw cannabis leaves, it contains omega3 and omega 6 and it regulates digestive system (that's why pets eat a lot of grass outside) and also it's dairy free, gluten free and vegan. Very healthy! Depending on when the leaves were taken from the plant, flower or veg, it may give them a slight buzz if it's a sugar coated leaf but they seem to like that as well lol. Dogs have the same cannabis receptors as humans so they get similar effects. Pretty cool stuff! I also read that some vets are prescribing cannabis to dogs, there's a whole new market just waiting to bust out in the canna industry, that's for sure 


HydroGp said:


> awesome Alpha  Beautiful boy!
> I think ill try that with my boy. Cant seem to get over dry itchy skin no matter what. Might help, wont hurt right?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you tried rubbing olive oil on the dry parts? It seemed to help with my hound mix (he sometimes gets dry skin by his tail). Also, the omega 3 from fish oil I've heard helps, but since the canna leaves are loaded with omegas, it may help too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2014)

For those with the time for such things...

This weeks "Getting Doug With High" recorded live at The Largo Theater in L.A.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> For those with the time for such things...
> 
> This weeks "Getting Doug With High" recorded live at The Largo Theater in L.A.


The ram was funny Doobie.Happy Thanksgiving man:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am going to make cookies tomorrow would ya'll use butter or oil to cook some trim in?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> The ram was funny Doobie.Happy Thanksgiving man:


Yeah, that was a bit of genius 
And hope you & yours all had a great day


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2014)

we use coconut oil, which the dogs love.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> we use coconut oil, which the dogs love.
> 
> 
> cof


No coconut but i have canola and olive


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am going to make cookies tomorrow would ya'll use butter or oil to cook some trim in?


butter or coconut oil....it taste better if you convert your trim to hash before making the budder.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> butter or coconut oil....it taste better if you convert your trim to hash before making the budder.
> 
> 
> cof


I was not planing on it was going to just use some trim.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2014)

that's all I use.
I start with a gallon ziplock full that has been stored in a freezer and run that thru the bubble washer which usually yields 12 to 18 grams of high grade hash to which I cook with clarified butter in a crock pot on low for 3 hours then turn it off for an hour or better and then cook again for 3 hours. I used 12 grams for 1 1/2 lbs of butter on this last batch and it's stout. The first small cookie I tried had me wondering if I had gone too far.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 27, 2014)

That's how I like my cookies. I always test the batch with the smallest cookie to see how potent they are. I like it when the small cookie surprises me, lol. The last two runs have been a disappointment for me. They haven't been strong enough. I gave some to a friend though and he said they were great so maybe it's me...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2014)

stupid Russia didn't let me in. 

hope evryone had a good thanksgiving. It been a pleasure being all yalls friend the past however long. Thankful for the 600 like you said hydro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

I love all you guys and gals too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am not going that big cof just a small batch
Next time maybe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd use butter for cookies Dr d, and oil for brownies


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

So I just finished up some Thanksgiving super cropping to the ebb n grow plants and some extreme defoliation of the tangilope. Hoping the defoliation doesn't hurt the tangilope too much, but there's were entirely too many leaves and there wasn't one leaf that wasn't covering at least 4 tops.. At least 100 leaves. Didn't know what else to do and have never flowered a defoliated plant before so it'll be interesting.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

That bud looks DANK as hell by the way dr d, damn!


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Being home 24/7 not able to do anything but get help to take a piss(Yeah i get the gf to hold it whenever i can). Haha ive been planning, drawing and calculating my new room. Seems like there is a rather commercial store that have all the things i need. 200$ and things should be great. Now it just bugs the shit out of me i cant do it! I should be able to support myself on the left leg now after 48 hours- said the doctor. But i cant do shit and it hurts like crap and only got bigger. Im very frightened about bacteria and infection so i wanted to get it cleaned today. Was a mad struggle gettin it done but thankfully gf is pretty good at such things. We both had red crosses on our helmets in the millitary, but she got the gold star for doing medic to perfection.
> Got a snap without the "cage". Its looking much worse and feeling also.
> 
> Aw man its one of these post's i can just go on.- For those of you tired of my blabbing just skip this part
> ...


Man what happen to your knee and when did you get it done? Reason for me asking is because I'm afraid I may need my left one done and not looking forward to it considering I just got both my hips totally replaced less than a year ago so any info on your recovery time and capabilities of what you can and can't do I'm just kinda concerned and I don't wanna have to go talk with my orthopedic doc again lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah doc has been doing some nice things lately or forever i dont really know  But he really makes me wanna try breeding 
Since its black friday ive been looking around the internets buying small gifts and stuff.
Now its my turn  Im going Indica for a while so looking for some strains to work with. With my new rooms i can easily manage a breeding room too. So far i found.
-Night nurse. BC Bud 80/20
-Black Berry OG. Emerald triangle 80/20
-Pakistan Chitral Kush. Cannabiogen /Pure Indica
If you know any other strong indicas let me know.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Turkey day!!

Left is Jilly Bean right is Blue Power.. moving right along as they should be..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah doc has been doing some nice things lately or forever i dont really know  But he really makes me wanna try breeding
> Since its black friday ive been looking around the internets buying small gifts and stuff.
> Now its my turn  Im going Indica for a while so looking for some strains to work with. With my new rooms i can easily manage a breeding room too. So far i found.
> -Night nurse. BC Bud 80/20
> ...



I just picked up a clone of Superman OG.. Review sounds good but I have not tried it myself yet. 

Superman OG is a must try for cannabis connoisseurs. The product of Tahoe OG and Bubba Kush, this hardy indica is both incredibly potent and exceptionally well bred. Following a long line of kush genetics, Superman OG provides a strong heavy body sensation and will put you to sleep in a hurry. While great for pain management, muscle spasms, and insomnia, Superman OG’s potent sedative effects make it a strictly nighttime strain. The aroma of this indica is nearly as strong as its effects. Featuring a strong skunk-like scent and piney taste, Superman OG is extremely pungent and not for the novice patient.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Hydro, LA Con or tried and true northern lights are great indicas


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I just picked up a clone of Superman OG.. Review sounds good but I have not tried it myself yet.
> 
> Superman OG is a must try for cannabis connoisseurs. The product of Tahoe OG and Bubba Kush, this hardy indica is both incredibly potent and exceptionally well bred. Following a long line of kush genetics, Superman OG provides a strong heavy body sensation and will put you to sleep in a hurry. While great for pain management, muscle spasms, and insomnia, Superman OG’s potent sedative effects make it a strictly nighttime strain. The aroma of this indica is nearly as strong as its effects. Featuring a strong skunk-like scent and piney taste, Superman OG is extremely pungent and not for the novice patient.


Sounds great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

oh and blue hash was one of my favorites a long time ago, sometimes the attitude bank has them for freebies, it was freaking GREAT smoke. I'll be growing it again sometime in the near future


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks every one! I am liking the shit out of that one. I will make some more of them. Jojo said it scared him. Giggles can comment soon


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2014)

for some excellent choices, try Breeders Boutique. there's a half off sale......code is HTLOL

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/main.php


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone in the 600 defoliated a plant? I know most people are against it but I've been reading and going over threads and the people that say it's bad for the plant have not actually tried it, yet the people that have tried it said they will never look back. I know it probably wouldn't be reccomended for every strain like a tall sativa with hardly any leaves but there's more science leaning towards defoliation being benefitical for cannabis than there is against it. So i'm stumped since the growers bible says not to pluck leaves. I'm starting to think the bible is wrong on some chapters  I think it's from fear of trying something new, at least that's why I never have tried. I'm kinda not too worried about the tangilope now, it might actually be a yield booster  I guess I'll know after harvest one way or the other though


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 27, 2014)

OGkushNC said:


> Man what happen to your knee and when did you get it done? Reason for me asking is because I'm afraid I may need my left one done and not looking forward to it considering I just got both my hips totally replaced less than a year ago so any info on your recovery time and capabilities of what you can and can't do I'm just kinda concerned and I don't wanna have to go talk with my orthopedic doc again lol.


Oh man its such a long story but ill try to keep it short.
I was working 14-18 hours a day a period of 3 months on a vibrating road paver standing on one leg trying to keep view cause of a dumb ass driver unable to work a crane transporting the asphalt. I started having pain in the knee. like under the kneecap towards the foot. tried different positions for a few days but the pain was too much so i went home sick over the weekend. After rest in the weekend it was fine Monday and Tuesday, wednesday it came back strong and i was unable tosupport on it. So i was sick thursday friday resting the weekend. Then felt fine and started work. When the pain came back tuesday i tried everything to keep going but then i accidently stepped into a hole and my world came crashing holy shit what a pain. Had to call the gf to pick me up where i was cause i could not use my leg at all. Went to the doctor. Doctor said it was just (Aw man cant find the word) overworking it. And i should give it 14 days of rest along with some pills. Never came back to the same work it was impossible. I was in pain constantly. So with the pain i worked on a big machine instead where i could sit most of the day. But muscles faded dayli as i was not able to walk right. Season ended and so did me working.
1 year later and a bunch of exams with MR and ultrasound. Diagnoses like chondromalacia and femoral pain syndrom, jumper's knee a doctor found out its an infected bursae causing everything. It rarely happens it becomes like cronical infected and has to be removed.
Operation was tuesday.
Had it and something chizzeled/scraped of my top chinbone tipias something. lol im so tired.
2 weeks with cage to keep it straight. And then im gonna have retraining. Dont know how long yet. Im having a meeting over phone tomorrow. But as i think ill be going a long time. i have no muscles what so ever and seems like my knee has more problems now cause of that. Knee cap pulling sideways and so. Damage to the cartilage. So im not expecting a great knee, i just wanna walk pain free.
Quick rundown. ive tried more jobs and fysioterapi running a case for working my knee off and stuff.
Hope it helps in any way. I cant think straight no more


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah doc has been doing some nice things lately or forever i dont really know  But he really makes me wanna try breeding
> Since its black friday ive been looking around the internets buying small gifts and stuff.
> Now its my turn  Im going Indica for a while so looking for some strains to work with. With my new rooms i can easily manage a breeding room too. So far i found.
> -Night nurse. BC Bud 80/20
> ...


Blackberry kush sounds good. They open pollinate so run as many as you can if you do.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 27, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah doc has been doing some nice things lately or forever i dont really know  But he really makes me wanna try breeding
> Since its black friday ive been looking around the internets buying small gifts and stuff.
> Now its my turn  Im going Indica for a while so looking for some strains to work with. With my new rooms i can easily manage a breeding room too. So far i found.
> -Night nurse. BC Bud 80/20
> ...


Hydro, one of my new favs is Ceres / White Indica, real strong, stays short and flowers in about 6 weeks so in breeding you could use it to shorten the flowering period of the plant you cross it with.
It's great for hash to.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2014)

I probably take at least 60% of the leaves of my plants. Its because they are in such a small space and would mean all over each other id I didn't. Of I had the space though I wouldn't pull anything that want dead or dying.


----------



## moondance (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi all, I did a run of clones of ED and PK using the near 100% humidity (heat matt) and very little lights (off to the side of the 8 bulb) is working amazingly well. They are by far the best looking clones I have done to date and rooting very well for 4 days lol. I got ED male pollen collected and drying, still waiting on the PK male, but it was a week behind the ED. The QQ and Fireballs are getting bigger can't wait to start flowering these girlies.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey jig, yeah I never would take leaves off on a outdoor plant, I rarely do on indoor plants either. But outdoor the sun moves (like if you had a light mover indoors) and also the earth spins and the wind is always around so there is always light and wind shining and blowing on a outdoor plant at all angles throughout the day. But jeeze, indoors.. this tangilope is insane, i've never seen so many leaves before on a 14" plant, I've been taking 10 off each day to come back the next and have 20 more covering the tops all over the place! It's crazy, the other plants are fine other than I had to super crop a few tops to even out the canopy. You know when there's a growing shoot under the canopy and it gets light green and really slow growth and fragile? That's how my tops were on my tangilope! It's been growing but the fan leaves were covering 90% of the tops and the leaves were getting water build up from all the over lapping. Freaking ridiculous. I hope it comes out ok, I think it was Aeroknow from this forum that said he would only grow it outside.. Now i know why, it's just too crazy of a bush for indoor


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's what's left , still a ton of l3aves but I only took off the ones covering tops and over lapping , hoping they will be OK because it was a bag of leaves. I got too scared to take any more of them off even though some are still shading tops


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 27, 2014)

Prototype (as it were) of my DIY mirror risers for the motorcycle, finished with Phase-1.
The all-thread is centered snugly in the aluminum pipe with strips of rubber cut from a bicycle innertube.
I might end up cutting four more sections of larger diameter pipe to sheath the aluminum pipes as it might be a wobbly with such narrow bases (will just wrap the smaller aluminum pipes in rubber strips like the all-thread to make it a super snug & vibration-free fit).
I'll finish the other set of risers in a minute (all pieces are cut to size and just need assembly) and test it out.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2014)

yeah AP. I take sometimes around 100 leaves off in a session. Of many plants mind you. I might cut off 30 parts that could be clones. I don't see any I'll effects.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

ok thanks jig, that puts my mind at ease, I felt like I was butchering these things lol. Just really was freaking out about mildew potential and getting rid of the leaves on the tangilopes was the only thing i could think of. it actually lowered the humidity a few % even. The damn plant is supposed to be 80% sativa but I ain't believing that anymore


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookin good doobs! Hell of a idea to raise the mirrors, most rockets are a pita to check the mirrors, that should make it much better and more comfortable for sure


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

This is the SHIT!!!

I'm almost proud of myself! 

Not even going to paint the aluminum, but will take them off later and sand & brush them for a nice industrial look.
But they are as solidly mounted as the original configuration, so I am very happy!

I deserve a few bong tokes...
  








Before the risers, I could barely see anything beyond my elbows and shoulders...
Now I can just see the ends of my elbows on the inner section of the mirrors, and none of my shoulders at all, so I am SUPER happy!
People are paying $80 for shorter risers.
This cost me $17, and I have enough material to make two sets of them.


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

blue pit near the start, best weed by miles!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 28, 2014)

I know I'm late but @Dr.D81, when I make small batches, I use margarine because it already has soy lecithin in it and can be used for cookies or melted down for brownies. Giggles and supachuka was very right about that helping with the digestion and speeding up the digestion process. I'm also a believer in the fact that when making butter, it's good to have water in with it to help break down the plant material. It also acts as a filter later when freezing bringing the butter to the top. In fact here's what I made for my dessert yesterday and this little piece did me in till this morning. I did use my pyrex for oil to bake them in without truly cleaning it though.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 28, 2014)

So i ended up speaking my mind on facebook, lol. Aw man the stupidity is unreal.. Just exploded. I now have 2 people wanna come fight me. lol. Told them i appreciate the offer and might take them up on it if my knee gets better.
Aw man so stupid. I almost threw out i did both their girlfriends 14 years ago, lol. But they allready know 
Happy black friday 
So i went with paki chitral kush and black berry og.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I know I'm late but @Dr.D81, when I make small batches, I use margarine because it already has soy lecithin in it and can be used for cookies or melted down for brownies. Giggles and supachuka was very right about that helping with the digestion and speeding up the digestion process. I'm also a believer in the fact that when making butter, it's good to have water in with it to help break down the plant material. It also acts as a filter later when freezing bringing the butter to the top. In fact here's what I made for my dessert yesterday and this little piece did me in till this morning. I did use my pyrex for oil to bake them in without truly cleaning it though.View attachment 3302462View attachment 3302464


jimmer you don't know how good that looks (7 mos. without getting high).
But week after next is my birthday and I'M GOING TO CELEBRATE MY ASS INTO A COMA.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> So i ended up speaking my mind on facebook, lol. Aw man the stupidity is unreal.. Just exploded. I now have 2 people wanna come fight me. lol. Told them i appreciate the offer and might take them up on it if my knee gets better.
> Aw man so stupid. I almost threw out i did both their girlfriends 14 years ago, lol. But they allready know
> Happy black friday
> So i went with paki chitral kush and black berry og.


It's real easy to threaten a man on crutches, f$%king cowards!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> So i ended up speaking my mind on facebook, lol. Aw man the stupidity is unreal.. Just exploded. I now have 2 people wanna come fight me. lol. Told them i appreciate the offer and might take them up on it if my knee gets better.
> Aw man so stupid. I almost threw out i did both their girlfriends 14 years ago, lol. But they allready know
> Happy black friday
> So i went with paki chitral kush and black berry og.


Simple minds = stupid reactions.
Hydro just remember that they are lower life forms.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 28, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> jimmer you don't know how good that looks (7 mos. without getting high).
> But week after next is my birthday and I'M GOING TO CELEBRATE MY ASS INTO A COMA.


I don't blame you! How much snow did you end up with? I see your alive and kicking.


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> jimmer you don't know how good that looks (7 mos. without getting high).
> But week after next is my birthday and I'M GOING TO CELEBRATE MY ASS INTO A COMA.



i didn't have you down as a non toker, shame on you!

lol only joking i know why you grow, just a shame you don't get to enjoy your wares more often


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks i need to put the trim in the freezer for a bit. I forgot last night.
Hydro I dont ever get on facebook. It is the dumbest shit ever conceived. 
I am going to try and get some stuff done today. I am going to lay a brick flower bed and build dog house. I would like to move the lights in the led garden too.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I don't blame you! How much snow did you end up with? I see your alive and kicking.


Still hangin' in a little snow is no bother. We have about 10" on the ground.
I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Now getting ready for Christmas
is a whole different story.
I'm glad to see Blue Pit had a good showing in Holland.
I was also happy to see NL-5 and Afgooey and a few others making a show, 
it nice to see us oldtimers hold our own with the next generation.


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Oh man its such a long story but ill try to keep it short.
> I was working 14-18 hours a day a period of 3 months on a vibrating road paver standing on one leg trying to keep view cause of a dumb ass driver unable to work a crane transporting the asphalt. I started having pain in the knee. like under the kneecap towards the foot. tried different positions for a few days but the pain was too much so i went home sick over the weekend. After rest in the weekend it was fine Monday and Tuesday, wednesday it came back strong and i was unable tosupport on it. So i was sick thursday friday resting the weekend. Then felt fine and started work. When the pain came back tuesday i tried everything to keep going but then i accidently stepped into a hole and my world came crashing holy shit what a pain. Had to call the gf to pick me up where i was cause i could not use my leg at all. Went to the doctor. Doctor said it was just (Aw man cant find the word) overworking it. And i should give it 14 days of rest along with some pills. Never came back to the same work it was impossible. I was in pain constantly. So with the pain i worked on a big machine instead where i could sit most of the day. But muscles faded dayli as i was not able to walk right. Season ended and so did me working.
> 1 year later and a bunch of exams with MR and ultrasound. Diagnoses like chondromalacia and femoral pain syndrom, jumper's knee a doctor found out its an infected bursae causing everything. It rarely happens it becomes like cronical infected and has to be removed.
> Operation was tuesday.
> ...


Damn brother I'm sorry to hear that I hope all works out for you and is this under workman's comp because if you were operating equipment for work that led you to having your knee replaced I would SO try to make them pay for everything!!! I remember when I was hit with cancer 2 years ago and my hips started to have this excruciating pain early on in the chemo treatment, and I told the docs something just wasn't rite. Well long story short after 7+ months of chemo they announced I was in remission from stg4 hodgkins then I had to turn back around a month later and get both my hips replaced my orthopedic doc said I had avascular necrosis. I remember a guy next to me in the hospital who had just had there knee replaced and when I woke up from surgery he was in post op next to me screaming in pain due to surgery and I felt so bad but the doc said to him to keep moving his knee and he wouldn't so make sure you listen to the docs even tho the shit may hurt in the beginning, push yourself to move that knee just don't over do it bro. I'm almost to the point I wanna jump outta air planes I can move around so well now lol!!


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is the SHIT!!!
> 
> I'm almost proud of myself!
> 
> ...


Nice lookin bike man is that the 250cc 500cc or is it one of the liter bikes 600cc etc?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> awesome Alpha  Beautiful boy!
> I think ill try that with my boy. Cant seem to get over dry itchy skin no matter what. Might help, wont hurt right?


1 raw egg/ 1tsp veg oil/ 1tsp olive oil mix add to 1/2 cup dry dog food. do this daily for 2 weeks and your dogs coat will shine and his skin will start clearing up. when it starts clearing up you can switch to every other day then weekly. my shepard had really dry skin and that is what i did and in a month his skin was not dry anymore. The vet told me also that is why they sell can dog food all the fat/oil in it is for the skin. So no wi always feed my new dog well she is old i rescued her 1 big can of dog food spread out over a week.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> i didn't have you down as a non toker, shame on you!
> 
> lol only joking i know why you grow, just a shame you don't get to enjoy your wares more often


Just waiting for my next high.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

OGkushNC said:


> Nice lookin bike man is that the 250cc 500cc or is it one of the liter bikes 600cc etc?


It's a 2014 Ninja 300 ABS SE.
It does pretty good for it's size regarding speed, and it does corners really good for a stock (non-SS) bike.
If I'm lucky, I'll be upgrading to a Ninja 650R in a couple of years.
I do wish I had the money for the 650R instead of the 300 (was only a bit more than $2000 extra), but insurance rates doubled and gas mileage is half of what the little 300 is.
I had a Ninja 600R in '85, and this 300 performs within about 20% of the old 600, and is almost 60-lbs lighter.
And I can squeeze about 25% more power out of it when the time comes (next winter will be getting a full Yoshimura exhaust, K&N filter, and there is a nifty bit of electronics that is a Fuel Controller/ECU,/Quick Shifter/Traction Control unit that I'll be looking into,)
But that will be after good tires to replace the stock ones, and a good rear shock, and adding pre-load adjuster to the front forks.
Then some clip-ons.
Come the first of December I'll be ordering a windscreen (a Zero Gravity "Corsa", the windscreen on the far right side, but I'll be getting the clear, non-tinted version)


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

Fireballs....

hope you all had a great Thanksgiving..


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> It's a 2014 Ninja 300 ABS SE.
> It does pretty good for it's size regarding speed, and it does corners really good for a stock (non-SS) bike.
> If I'm lucky, I'll be upgrading to a Ninja 650R in a couple of years.
> I do wish I had the money for the 650R instead of the 300 (was only a bit more than $2000 extra), but insurance rates doubled and gas mileage is half of what the little 300 is.
> ...


Hey Doob by the time you buy all the aftermarkets you could buy the 650,(lol) Seriously your building a sweet pocket rocket. Nice bike bro.
I owned a R series Kawie a '78 1000R that was the fastest thing I've ever rode next to my wife.(lol)


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs....
> 
> hope you all had a great Thanksgiving..


They are absolutely beautiful Bob.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

I drove a stranger's heavily-modded z900r once back in 1980. Frickin' fast mo'fo'!
It's actually amazing the different rides I've ridden on that were all other guys whom I'd never met before.
Just hanging out in the street playing hackysack and dudes would be pulling in to the parking lot next to us with their bikes and we'd start up a conversation with him, and pepper him with questions.
Within a few minutes I'd always be offered a test ride.
Weird.
I've driven a nice old Bonneville 650 and a 750, a Kawi 750 triple, z900r, z1300r, various Harleys (chopped ones mostly), various Japanese cruisers, Honda Interceptor 750, Ninja 900, Ninja 750...
I love motorcycles.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

I ordered up one of the Ushio, Hilux Gro Opti Red Bulbs from amazon for $55 with free shipping. Should have it by thursday of next week so I need to figure out when I want to swap lights around.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2014)

at least there was some common sense in Denver

Bargain hunters punch cops and fight over Barbies in Black Friday chaos as 96 MILLION head to the shops... while Denver takes more mellow approach with Green Friday and queues for cheap cannabis

With many big-box stores opening on Thursday evening, mall crowds were relatively thin early on Friday - in a sign that the mad rush is happening the night of Thanksgiving and more consumers are picking up deals online. Center, shoppers stock up in South Portland, Maine. Residents in Colorado (right), where recreational marijuana is legal, lined up for deals on pot - in what shop owners have dubbed 'Green Friday'. Despite the apparent calm, there were still violent brawls across the country overnight as shoppers rushed to beat the competition to bargains. In Indianapolis, two people were arrested for punching an off-duty police officer in a mall parking lot around 3am, while sheriff's deputies were also called to a Walmart store in Norwalk, California after two women started fighting over a Barbie doll. Left, a young boy waits for doors of the Toys R Us to open in New York City.

Green is the new black: Colorado shoppers head to marijuana retailers for deals on 'Green Friday'

NEW Many marijuana retailers across the state - where recreational weed was legalized in January - are employing tactics more often seen during 'Black Friday'.

 comments 
 share 


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> at least there was some common sense in Denver
> 
> Bargain hunters punch cops and fight over Barbies in Black Friday chaos as 96 MILLION head to the shops... while Denver takes more mellow approach with Green Friday and queues for cheap cannabis
> 
> ...


It amazes me how we have evolved as a species.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

Police were called to the Walmart in tustin, which is about 15 minutes from my house, because there was a fight too. Black Friday cracks me up, lol. People take shit way to seriously.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't wait to flower the girls in veg. They'll be getting their light from the new 600 and the new bulb should have better PAR than what I'm using now. I don't think the PAR values for my conversion bulb are very good. I'm basing it on the fact that I have yet to get any nice fat buds from it even though it's a 1K lamp. My plants always just seem ok with the bulb I'm using now and the buds are all small. The only plant I got any decent sized nugs from was the Lambsbread. All of my other buds are little nugs. Tight nugs but smaller than average and I feel the yield is really lacking. I'm hoping my problem is just the bulb and not that I've forgotten how to grow good weed, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It amazes me how we have *DE*volved as a species.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I can't wait to flower the girls in veg. They'll be getting their light from the new 600 and the new bulb should have better PAR than what I'm using now. I don't think the PAR values for my conversion bulb are very good. I'm basing it on the fact that I have yet to get any nice fat buds from it even though it's a 1K lamp. My plants always just seem ok with the bulb I'm using now and the buds are all small. The only plant I got any decent sized nugs from was the Lambsbread. All of my other buds are little nugs. Tight nugs but smaller than average and I feel the yield is really lacking. I'm hoping my problem is just the bulb and not that I've forgotten how to grow good weed, lol.


I had my local hydro shop clerk tell me that bulbs from different manufacturers all have the same PAR, and that PAR didn't really mean that much.

I said, "Hmm... okay. I'll take the EYE just the same."
Plus, they're an indoor grow shop, but are focused on hydro, and they know almost zero about soil growing (they all admitted to that after being unable to answer simple product questions related to soil grows).
And I have never shopped there again.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

The owner of my local hydro shop grows mostly in hydro but definitely seems to know what he's talking about with soil too. He's a humble guy and likes to listen when people talk about their grows. He'll stop whatever he's doing and come over to get involved in the conversation if I start talking about my grow with the other dude that works there. It's not just me though, I have noticed he is like that with most of his customers. I think that really helps him stay in tune with the current market and stuff. He gets a good idea of how his customers grow and can keep the important stuff in stock. Very cool guy and he always takes good care of me.


----------



## randomdub (Nov 28, 2014)

So I recently setup my 4x4 8' tent with my 600w cooltube. I am doing 2 5 gal DWC buckets. I seem to be having high humidity. Close to %60. I can't really afford a dehumidifier. What are some other good ways to lower this. Pic for attention


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

In veg, I wouldn't worry about the humidity. For flower, that's still not too bad and shouldn't cause any mold issues as long as you have good air circulation. The only way of lowering it without a dehumidifier is to increase your rate of air exchange (bigger exhaust fan).
How are your temps with the light on? Temperature will affect humidity as well.


----------



## randomdub (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> In veg, I wouldn't worry about the humidity. For flower, that's still not too bad and shouldn't cause any mold issues as long as you have good air circulation. The only way of lowering it without a dehumidifier is to increase your rate of air exchange (bigger exhaust fan).
> How are your temps with the light on? Temperature will affect humidity as well.


My temps usually stay between 70-78. I have a 435cfm 6" fan right now pulling air out through a filter then then cooltube.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> The owner of my local hydro shop grows mostly in hydro but definitely seems to know what he's talking about with soil too. He's a humble guy and likes to listen when people talk about their grows. He'll stop whatever he's doing and come over to get involved in the conversation if I start talking about my grow with the other dude that works there. It's not just me though, I have noticed he is like that with most of his customers. I think that really helps him stay in tune with the current market and stuff. He gets a good idea of how his customers grow and can keep the important stuff in stock. Very cool guy and he always takes good care of me.


If I was a hydro grower, I'm sure they'd be a big help at the store I tried going to (a few times).
But they don't carry much in the way of soil-based grow supplies, so it's not even worth me going there unless I need a jumbo bag of chunky perlite (I bought a 50-lb bag from them for like $27).
And now that I'm switching to outdoors only, I can get all of my grow needs met at the local nursery/garden supply store where they know more about the stuff than I do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oil is made. 1 qt bag of trim 2 cups of oil and i have 1 and a half cups now


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

randomdub said:


> My temps usually stay between 70-78. I have a 435cfm 6" fan right now pulling air out through a filter then then cooltube.


The fan should be big enough so maybe it's an issue with your intake on the tent. Make sure the intake vents on the tent are all open and unrestricted.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

What type of oil did you use to make that?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

hey doobie, so my hortilux eye just came in, it's brighter than my old one but it's still not as orange as I remember them being?! Unless I'm losing my mind, I swear that when i opened the tent it used to be orange in there and hard to tell the color of the leaves? But now the bulb itself burns bright white? The light that casts into the hallway is orange though, did they change something in the bulb or am i crazy? I'm stumped because it looks like a MH light


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys just letting you know I'm still alive. Just ran home to grab a few things. They've admitted the wife to the hospital and have her sedated now to try to keep her stable. Scan shows new lesions. Hope to be out by Sunday. These girls just can't finish fast enough. I feel so bad that I can't keep enough meds for her. The 2 months after our wedding when we had enough she had no attacks and was in remission. Hoping the harlequin x Maui really helps but it's getting to that point that sucks. 

@oldman60 I'm sorry bro. I will get with you next week. This hit us out of nowhere.

Enough depressing shit.

Hope everyone had a good turkey day! 

Grabbed a quick shot for yea guys while I was home. Everyone's happy, day 8 12/12. Will try getting on later tonight. Stay high my friends!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> hey doobie, so my hortilux eye just came in, it's brighter than my old one but it's still not as orange as I remember them being?! Unless I'm losing my mind, I swear that when i opened the tent it used to be orange in there and hard to tell the color of the leaves? But now the bulb itself burns bright white? The light that casts into the hallway is orange though, did they change something in the bulb or am i crazy? I'm stumped because it looks like a MH light


They'll burn a bit more to the blue side at first, and I think they've suped up their blue spectrum, too. A while back there was the plain Hortilux which was more like a normal HPS, and then they added a Hortilux EN (Enhanced Spectrum, with stronger blues).
Mostly, it's probably our brains get used to the intense orange when near our older bulbs, and then when we switch, our brains really notice the difference in the light quality and temperature.
Just a guess, of course.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey giggles, wishing you the best and hope she is OK bro. 

I guess I am just crazy about the hps, it's orange when it turns out then gets white when it's heated. Guessing other bulbs just glow different colors. 

So quick tip for anyone running hortilux bulbs. There is a stamp on the bulb. When it's brand new the stamp will be brown. It changes to orange with use over time. There's also a day of manufacturing on it. So that should help keep track how old the bulb is and if you buy one used you'll know how old it I. 

Anyways, my roots ate it's air stone lol. Damn plant must be hungry


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

Yup, some sweet looking plants Giggles.

Nice roots too Alpha. Nice and WHITE, lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

Sounds like your right on the money doobs! I was bugging out wondering what has happened lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2014)

best wishes with you & your wife Giggs
wish you were closer, I would donate meds if I could


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks dez, today was the first time in 16 days since I changed the res on those, been using a diluted pool shock solution to keep things sterile, and there isn't a bit of slime on anything, not even the air tunes, it's amazing. I Just add back phed water and nutes and it seems to be doing a great job keeping things squeaky clean and it's only 5$ for enough calcium hypochlorite to last like 5 years!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Took these clones off my outdoor plants before they started flowering.. Left is Blue Dream and right is Jilly bean purple, the outdoor Jilly is really starting to show some purp. now. Theses are in FFOF soil and the only thing food wize they are getting is Bat Guano 10-4-1 I am happy that I went with a 600w system, very happy with how the plants are growing and looking. I picked up a 400W ballast for $24.95 at the local Hydro store incase the 600w won't be enough for flower.. will see, this is my first grow "indoors" .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> What type of oil did you use to make that?


I used canola oil we made brownies.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice. I've done that once before for brownies and used the same oil. Mine didn't turn out as strong as I like so I figured I messed it up somewhere.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Nice. I've done that once before for brownies and used the same oil. Mine didn't turn out as strong as I like so I figured I messed it up somewhere.


I used a lot of trim and 1\4 cup for a pan that is 1\3 qt of trim. It was just enough oil to cover the trim


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys just letting you know I'm still alive. Just ran home to grab a few things. They've admitted the wife to the hospital and have her sedated now to try to keep her stable. Scan shows new lesions. Hope to be out by Sunday. These girls just can't finish fast enough. I feel so bad that I can't keep enough meds for her. The 2 months after our wedding when we had enough she had no attacks and was in remission. Hoping the harlequin x Maui really helps but it's getting to that point that sucks.
> 
> @oldman60 I'm sorry bro. I will get with you next week. This hit us out of nowhere.
> 
> ...


Hey bro, take care of that lady and we'll get together when we can. Our best vibes are with her.
Plants are looking fine but we expect that, hoping the Harlequin does the trick.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys just letting you know I'm still alive. Just ran home to grab a few things. They've admitted the wife to the hospital and have her sedated now to try to keep her stable. Scan shows new lesions. Hope to be out by Sunday. These girls just can't finish fast enough. I feel so bad that I can't keep enough meds for her. The 2 months after our wedding when we had enough she had no attacks and was in remission. Hoping the harlequin x Maui really helps but it's getting to that point that sucks.
> 
> @oldman60 I'm sorry bro. I will get with you next week. This hit us out of nowhere.
> 
> ...


Hope they can get here better so she can leave. Ya'll get home buddy.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive vibes guys! Means a lot!

I've just gotta make it to January and then running out of meds will be a thing of the past! On the plus side her specialist actually told me cannabis was the safest thing I could be giving her. He wanted to know how she had been in remission for those few months with no flare ups. Cannabis for the win!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks for all the positive vibes guys! Means a lot!
> 
> I've just gotta make it to January and then running out of meds will be a thing of the past! On the plus side her specialist actually told me cannabis was the safest thing I could be giving her. He wanted to know how she had been in remission for those few months with no flare ups. Cannabis for the win!!!


My kid is the same way, he hasn't asurbated in 5 months (the last time I was dry) because of herb
that's why I put 30 autos in so he has enough 'till I get the photo's running.
I hope to get a tent in a few months and veg there and run perpetual if I can do that
I can have a little excess to do what I want with.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

That's awesome giggles! Marijuana is a freaking miracle plant. So many awesome qualities in it. Hoping December flies by for you bro

My little babies are finally happy again.I don't think I'll be using keg cups  any more than a week from now on. , stunted growth on everything I planted by repotting them too late. But back in biz now. The Super cropping fully recovered over night and blew out a whole new canopy of tops. Nailed it this round


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

For all you coffee lovers out there, my gramma sent me this today. How to make a frapachino the easy and cheap way.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> The owner of my local hydro shop grows mostly in hydro but definitely seems to know what he's talking about with soil too. He's a humble guy and likes to listen when people talk about their grows. He'll stop whatever he's doing and come over to get involved in the conversation if I start talking about my grow with the other dude that works there. It's not just me though, I have noticed he is like that with most of his customers. I think that really helps him stay in tune with the current market and stuff. He gets a good idea of how his customers grow and can keep the important stuff in stock. Very cool guy and he always takes good care of me.



For some reason the local Hydro Store I go to has signs up that certain words and phrases are not allowed to be used when talking in the store about products. it is clear that 99% of the people there are growing cannabis, so I wonder why they don't want people say cannabis ?? I have to laugh because all the stuff is for growing it.. I can ask questions like is this light bulb good for veg or flower and they answer we just can say the C or M word  Oh well, I will conform since I get my Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil for $9.95 for a 1.5CU bag...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2014)

beause mj is illegal in florida, they could be prosecuted for perpetrating a crime, or being an accessory. Just play the game.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah cof is right, back in NY it wasn't allowed to say bong in the head shop, had to say water pipe or tobacco pipe


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> It's real easy to threaten a man on crutches, f$%king cowards!


I woke up to a gf looking like a ? And a bunch of inmails..
Can you believe they started harrasing my girl talking about her being a freak of nature with nasty boobs. Crackhead. Bunch of stuff. Shit im blown away.
I dont care too much when they threaten me but dragging my girl into it-They did not seem to take me serious cause of my condition.. So i thought awhile and just decided to post a bunch of their messages to a friend(also real one) who were friends with the "main bully" and i just let him know his friend was a one of a kind douchebag. He knows my gf and ive helped him alot lately. He made it all go away in 5 minutes..
I think i kept my cool going through it all never threatening them cause i was thinking my family and all were seeing my comments. Not knowing they had made it a private party of 4 against 1. But even tho i kept my cool im boiling inside and if i ever see that guy i grew up with and many years of my life thought were a friend i think im going auto pilot.
Woushaaa and its gone  Mad world


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah cof is right, back in NY it wasn't allowed to say bong in the head shop, had to say water pipe or tobacco pipe


Same in GA they will throw you out of the store.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 28, 2014)

Just got back from a first ride with the new mirror risers, and they rock!
I can see three lanes wide behind me!
I can now see the left & right lane fully (full left view in the left mirror, and full right view in the right mirror, converging together at about 10-ft behind me), and my blindspot is about the size of a man standing behind me about as big as me.
I can almost see the rear turn signals of my own bike in my mirrors now!
I'll be adding a second thin-walled 1"o.d. steel pipe with rubber wrapping the aluminum pipe and slid into the new steel pipe for a totally snug fit (like the all-thread has done to it inside the aluminum pipe), and will be making 2 pairs of steel plates to go between the larger risers and the windscreen & the mirror bases.
It's already rock solid, and has zero vibration, but I want to make sure it stays like that.
But it's working super fine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 28, 2014)

That sucks hydro, but glad everything was taken care of. I don't understand a lot of people and their ways. If those assholes just took a long hard look in the mirror and thought about what they said and did, they probably would beat themselves up...If they are a sane person... What if the tables were turned and someone was saying that stuff to them or their family? They'd probably be pissed the hell off! So I don't get why they would do that shit to someone else! Makes no sense. I like living in my own little bubble with a very small group of friends. Well, since I moved I don't really have too many new friends here, (but the 600 is like my family so I'm thankful for that) but I don't really care to make many friends anymore. It seriously seems there is drama no matter who you hang out with. And I like to stay drama free. My dad always said a man that dies with as many friends he can count on one hand, he died a happy man. That rings true because I still hear about my "old" friends, more of acquaintances now, that just stir up problems and get into everyone business. Those kind of people feed on that sort of thing and they are unhappy and will be their whole life. They do it for attention. But I stopped giving them attention a long time ago. Drama free since 2010! Sorry for the long rant. But I have witnessed the stuff your talking about first hand.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just got back from a first ride with the new mirror risers, and they rock!
> I can see three lanes wide behind me!
> I can now see the left & right lane fully (full left view in the left mirror, and full right view in the right mirror, converging together at about 10-ft behind me), and my blindspot is about the size of a man standing behind me about as big as me.
> I can almost see the rear turn signals of my own bike in my mirrors now!
> ...


Some black shrink tube on the risers will work well to cover them. 
You have an excellent idea with those things.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 29, 2014)

Bad ass doobs!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 29, 2014)

@giggles26, my thoughts are with your family.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 29, 2014)

Very sorry to hear giggs. Hope the best..
Its like a bad horror movie in my life today. I would not lie to you, but i understand you would think twice and 2. guess it.
My mother called me telling that my sister's boyfriend's mom- Just took her own life jumping in front of a train.. Her son is 22.
Sorry for bad news but life is woth thinking about..
Good day yall.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's awesome giggles! Marijuana is a freaking miracle plant. So many awesome qualities in it. Hoping December flies by for you bro
> 
> My little babies are finally happy again.I don't think I'll be using keg cups any more than a week from now on. , stunted growth on everything I planted by repotting them too late. But back in biz now. The Super cropping fully recovered over night and blew out a whole new canopy of tops. Nailed it this round


what are keg cups?


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

solo cups, dixie cups, those little plastic disposable cups some people use at a party where there is a beer keg.

i only ever see them in the movies, people playing beer pong in them.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> solo cups, dixie cups, those little plastic disposable cups some people use at a party where there is a beer keg.
> 
> i only ever see them in the movies, people playing beer pong in them.


OK, thanks , I use them for starts and clones but TRY to move the babies into 5 gallon smart pots after they emerge for two weeks.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> beause mj is illegal in florida, they could be prosecuted for perpetrating a crime, or being an accessory. Just play the game.
> 
> 
> cof


I am in So. California where Medical is legal, my handle FLkeys is because I plan to retire in the Florida Keys .


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just shows how fucked some peoples way of thinking still are. I feel for this women seeing as I'm in the same boat....

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/minnesota-mom-facing-2-years-jail-saving-sons-life/


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just shows how fucked some peoples way of thinking still are. I feel for this women seeing as I'm in the same boat....
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/minnesota-mom-facing-2-years-jail-saving-sons-life/


All I can say is, wow...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> All I can say is, wow...


Exactly...

There is definitive signs that this plant can help millions but yet some still treat it like it's the worse thing in the world...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 29, 2014)

My son and I just got home from volunteering at his school in their gardens. We spent an hour and a half working in the Hummingbird garden today and cleaned up the mess from the citrus trees. They have four or five different gardens that serve different purposes. They have a Butterfly garden too, for example. I brought home a small pot with some organic soil and organic compost in it that we planted some sunflower seeds in.

It was good to see my son working in the garden and not complaining about it. He always complains when we clean our back yard.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> what are keg cups?


The red (or other color) plastic cups that hold around 16 oz.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry for being repetitious but RIU just caught up to me.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 29, 2014)

Alright gang 6'ters!

Just in to say HIGH!
Should be back with some growings on soon. Got the old Dog with a new one, fireballs, sweet stomper kush and jakes dreams!

Hope alls good, shout out to DST, whats new homie!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Exactly...
> 
> There is definitive signs that this plant can help millions but yet some still treat it like it's the worse thing in the world...


It's just because big Pharm & Chem industries can't control us from producing as good or
better product than they do or at all for that matter, plus the liquor industry lobbying against
us and last and foremost, bought and paid for politicians who just don't give a shit about us.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It's just because big Pharm & Chem industries can't control us from producing as good or
> better product than they do or at all for that matter, plus the liquor industry lobbying against
> us and last and foremost, bought and paid for politicians who just don't give a shit about us.


Oh I know. It's just a shame.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 29, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> It's just because big Pharm & Chem industries can't control us from producing as good or
> better product than they do or at all for that matter, plus the liquor industry lobbying against
> us and last and foremost, bought and paid for politicians who just don't give a shit about us.


It will take some politicians having something horrible hit home (cancer, seizures, etc.)and THEN they will be on board. Until then it will take forever to make changes to these ridiculous marijuana laws.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2014)

it appears the popo isn't very observant....they must of had one hell of a odor control system....but not quite enough

How did they not weed this out sooner? Huge cannabis factory uncovered just yards from police HQ - and it could have been right under their noses for YEARS 

Three men were being quizzed by police after a huge cannabis factory was found right next door to South Wales Police Headquarters in Bridgend. Officers reportedly became suspicious of the smell just yards from their main custody suite and went to investigate.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2854006/Huge-cannabis-factory-uncovered-just-yards-police-HQ-right-noses-YEARS.html


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone grown out animal cookies, sinmint or bc bud depot Girl scout cookies?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well we are finally out and my wife was tired of being cooped up for the last 4 days so I took her out to enjoy the view.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad she's out bro and that scene is awesome. Great shot, looks like it should be a post card


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Has anyone grown out animal cookies, sinmint or bc bud depot I Girl scout cookies?


I ran BCBD gsc twice.
I was disappointed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 29, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I ran BCBD gsc twice.
> I was disappointed.


That's what I was thinking it would be like too... Hmmm, I have heard some awesome stuff about the animal cookies and sinmint, but it's damn near impossible to find a good journal on them. I really wanna do some sort of gsc cross.. I'd rather do a cross than a knock off gsc. The sinmint is supposed to be the forum cut of gsc which is the original i believe


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2014)

Figgy said:


> It will take some politicians having something horrible hit home (cancer, seizures, etc.)and THEN they will be on board. Until then it will take forever to make changes to these ridiculous marijuana laws.


It could be done with a concerted effort in every state if a lobby was set up and anyone who grew
or sold herb donated the price of 1 oz to that lobby and we bought our own politicians.(lol)
@giggles26, glad she's out hope she's feeling better.
All our best to her.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 29, 2014)

Ever since I started adding pool shock to the cloner I'm getting roots in 4 days. That stuff is the real deal. Even on the Woody stem, nute lock out complete purple stems grew roots


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well we are finally out and my wife was tired of being cooped up for the last 4 days so I took her out to enjoy the view.
> 
> View attachment 3303241


How great giggs. Hope you had a good time. Im very sorry of your wife's condition. I too would help if i could. But it makes me glad you have each other. One day it will be plant vs medicinal industri final chapter- Nature won. Then you can be proud knowing youve done your part.
Briefly: My sister blaimed hash for her boyfriends mom suicide earlier today. Had i think the best talk ever with her. We cried like hell so it was hard getting things out. But very healthy im certain. Told her about all the benefits i find and other people find. Like my hothead friend who hates being a hothead but has alot of "mind battleing" he refers to it as:Multiple thoughts that turn into stress. Being a father he tried a bunch of medication and everything had somekind of negative side effect. Also if pushed too much he would explode much worse than if he did not take pills at all. Hash was the medicin he needed. He is able to feel good and be the good guy he wants to be. Well sis knows much more about me now and i really wish someday i can tell the rest of my family. Both my sisters know now. Hope i made the right decision as she is a girl of opinion. Briefly.. i cant stop myself.. gets the mind thinking and blocking all the bad shit.. I wont bother you with more bad stuff i think i need to talk with the doctor. Then just make that life changeing decision. I cant go on with a partner that keeps makeing me feel bad. She is so damn blind when it it comes to seeing or admitting any flauds or bad things she does or just the most manipulating person i ever ran into. im tired of trying my best and getting the worst yet my never ending love for her keeps me forgetting and forgiving. Always same shit different day.. argh sorry!!! Ill have plants in my next post!
I really wish i could beam myself into your photo right now giggs. This day cant possibly get worse. 7-9-13.
I know you probably dont wanna hear it but i am sorry that ive brought this much bad stuff lately.. The club dont deserve it..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hold your head up Hydro!

Here's some pron. The first is a cantaloup kush from a friend then a sc and dog.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> How great giggs. Hope you had a good time. Im very sorry of your wife's condition. I too would help if i could. But it makes me glad you have each other. One day it will be plant vs medicinal industri final chapter- Nature won. Then you can be proud knowing youve done your part.
> Briefly: My sister blaimed hash for her boyfriends mom suicide earlier today. Had i think the best talk ever with her. We cried like hell so it was hard getting things out. But very healthy im certain. Told her about all the benefits i find and other people find. Like my hothead friend who hates being a hothead but has alot of "mind battleing" he refers to it as:Multiple thoughts that turn into stress. Being a father he tried a bunch of medication and everything had somekind of negative side effect. Also if pushed too much he would explode much worse than if he did not take pills at all. Hash was the medicin he needed. He is able to feel good and be the good guy he wants to be. Well sis knows much more about me now and i really wish someday i can tell the rest of my family. Both my sisters know now. Hope i made the right decision as she is a girl of opinion. Briefly.. i cant stop myself.. gets the mind thinking and blocking all the bad shit.. I wont bother you with more bad stuff i think i need to talk with the doctor. Then just make that life changeing decision. I cant go on with a partner that keeps makeing me feel bad. She is so damn blind when it it comes to seeing or admitting any flauds or bad things she does or just the most manipulating person i ever ran into. im tired of trying my best and getting the worst yet my never ending love for her keeps me forgetting and forgiving. Always same shit different day.. argh sorry!!! Ill have plants in my next post!
> I really wish i could beam myself into your photo right now giggs. This day cant possibly get worse. 7-9-13.
> I know you probably dont wanna hear it but i am sorry that ive brought this much bad stuff lately.. The club dont deserve it..


Hydro, I truly and sincerely wish you peace and happiness you deserve it my friend.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2014)

Chin up hydro. Life shouldn't always be this challenging. I find talking to a doc very helpful, also helps to talk with friends, like we do here. I don't think you are bumming anyone out... if they don't want to read it they will just skip over. We just want you to be at peace, as I'm sure you do as well.

Hope the knee is feeling alright.

I payed $10 to use the Wifi in the airplane just so I could post in the 600. Fucking airline blocked rollitup. Booooooo.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you very much guys. You are great.

Knee is feeling the same, but looking worse i think. My foot is all swollen too. Ill spare you for pics this time.
Might be extra swollen cause i pushed myself today. Had to up-pot and be creative for a small veg area. Took a few hours cause i had to use one cruch all the time. one by one to the garage to be up-potted then back in to water in the bath tub and ugh... it was tough 
 
Not bad for a one legged guy, eh. I know it aint optimal but it will have to do for now.
Puppy Dog S1
 My buddy dont care, that it looks like his ear, is missing on this photo  Haha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 29, 2014)

Feel better hydro, you're pup looks like it could be my pups brother! 

Here's a old pic (i scribbled out myself from the pic, trying to find the original) but back from when I ran 36 plant sog tables. I used to pull 36 of these babies out of the table every month on rotation. Really miss the flood tables nowadays. 35-45oz a table with the tangerine kush


----------



## cali.gardens.remedy (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

Some preflower pron, 7 days flower, 17 days veg. Pretty sure I got sog figured out with using 30% of the plant numbers. Score.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi folks. I am still around, just having problems with my pc......In that it won't even start up. Just popping in to say. High


----------



## DirtyNerd (Nov 30, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Thank you very much guys. You are great.
> 
> Knee is feeling the same, but looking worse i think. My foot is all swollen too. Ill spare you for pics this time.
> Might be extra swollen cause i pushed myself today. Had to up-pot and be creative for a small veg area. Took a few hours cause i had to use one cruch all the time. one by one to the garage to be up-potted then back in to water in the bath tub and ugh... it was tough
> ...



Haha i didn't read the post till after i looked at the photo was going to ask WTF happened to your dogs ear 

Looks like the dogs meditating or you flushed him and now his blind


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Some preflower pron, 7 days flower, 17 days veg. Pretty sure I got sog figured out with using 30% of the plant numbers. Score.


Super internode spacing bro nice job! Going to be tons-O-buds.


----------



## BeastGrow (Nov 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ever since I started adding pool shock to the cloner I'm getting roots in 4 days. That stuff is the real deal. Even on the Woody stem, nute lock out complete purple stems grew roots


how much are you adding?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just shows how fucked some peoples way of thinking still are. I feel for this women seeing as I'm in the same boat....
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/minnesota-mom-facing-2-years-jail-saving-sons-life/


Ouch. So sad. Shit's gotta stop.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> how much are you adding?


 For the cloner I mix 1 gram of the shock to 1 gallon tap water. Then I use 30 ml of the mix per 5 gallons water. My cloner holds 2.5 gallons so I add 1 tablespoon in mine every 3 days. For my big res I mix .25g of the dry shock to 25 gallons, .5g for 50 gallons and so on. No more checking water temps in the cloner or changing the water, straight tap. I do keep my big res chilled though to 60 degrees, but no slime or funk since.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Oldman, A few branches in the back got stretchy but not too bad, wish I had a time machine though the next 8 weeks lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2014)

Don

You've were in Adam and have been quiet. Is this you?.....

* Moped-rider injured in crash with pop-up toilet in Amsterdam *

A man has been injured by a pop-up toilet in Amsterdam


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 30, 2014)

"... _and were installed to try and stop people urinating in the streets_..."

If one reads between the lines there, the pop-up toilets have not stopped grown ass people from pissing in the streets.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 30, 2014)

I think the Europeans may want to look up the term "pop-up".


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2014)

That thing is really stupid.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2014)

Creep up urinal!


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 30, 2014)

Shark shock CBD week 6 flower clone. Succes


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2014)

will this work on medibles?.....

*The roadside breath test for marijuana that will weed out stoned drivers*

*Washington State University developing a device that would test drivers for marijuana impairment*
*Officers currently have to use blood tests*
*The new technology would test positive or negative to THC*
*Washington legalized recreational marijuana in 2012 *
By Associated Press Reporter
Published: 13:42 EST, 29 November 2014 | Updated: 06:30 EST, 30 November 2014
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2854307/Researchers-developing-breath-test-pot.html#comments
Researchers at Washington State University in Seattle are working on a breath test to determine if a driver is under the influence of marijuana.
The News Tribune reports that law enforcement officers have a test for alcohol, but they don't have a tool to test for marijuana impairment. 
Right now, officers must use blood tests to determine if THC is present in a driver's blood.
But WSU chemistry professor Herbert Hill says existing technologies like those used by airport security agents to detect drugs and explosives can be altered to test breath for THC. 






SHARE PICTURE

New technology: Washington State University are developing a handheld device that police officers would use test drivers for marijuana impairment. There is no current such tool for cops conducting traffic stops
Hill says his team hopes to start testing on humans early next year.
The Washington State Patrol says it welcomes anything that gets impaired drivers off the road.
The issue of stoned drivers has only increased for police since the state legalized recreational marijuana use in 2012.
The handheld device being developed is not likely to be able to determine how much THC is in a driver's system.
The current legal limit is five nanograms of active THC per milliliter of blood.

*Share this article*
Share
However the test will be able to determine whether there is THC present.
That will be enough for officers to make an arrest of an impaired driver and then do further tests that could be used in court as evidence.
'We believe at least initially that it would lower the false positives that an officer would have,' Hill told The Tribune. 
'They would have a higher level of confidence in making an arrest.'
A State Patrol spokesman said they were excited about the new technology, but would not be willing to implement it until the tests are 'rock solid'. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2854307/Researchers-developing-breath-test-pot.html#ixzz3KaQMTZAb 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

I've read about that test COF, it's not cool because it can fail you even if you smoked 5 days ago. I mean, the cut off limits for the nfl, olympics, pretty much anything is less than the cut off limit for that device. Such BS

And I would have peed on the urinal as it was coming up. I can't wait that long to use that thing, I could have driven home and took a whiz quicker than waiting for that lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Nov 30, 2014)

I found out today my ex's(who I was with for 5 years) son died of a heroin overdose on Thanksgiving Day. This kid even worked for me for 2 years after me and his mom split for good. I feel like.......well you all know


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2014)

Damn...sorry to hear that Jimmer.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2014)

A tough row to hoe.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 30, 2014)

Choppity chop chop!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 30, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Choppity chop chop!
> View attachment 3304058


lookin' dank figgy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

That sucks jimmer, hang in there. It's been a shitty week for many of us it seems, but the new year is near and good vibes for 2015

Damn figgy, freakin spears! That looks like some fire. What is it? nice fade by the way, i like to see leaves falling off and not green at harvest, nice and proper!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

hydro, I didn't know it was possible to clone a plant that far into flower, that's crazy! I take them at like 2-3 weeks sometimes and reveg them into monsters for outdoor growing. Good to know you can clone that late, that's awesome. Learn something new every day @ the 600


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Looking great figgy*
*Octagon filled in nice *

*  *


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That sucks jimmer, hang in there. It's been a shitty week for many of us it seems, but the new year is near and good vibes for 2015
> 
> Damn figgy, freakin spears! That looks like some fire. What is it? nice fade by the way, i like to see leaves falling off and not green at harvest, nice and proper!


He is growing dog kush s1 from BB


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 30, 2014)

sry to hear Jimmer. Yeah 2015 gotta be freaking awesome to restore yin/yang..

I had no idea either AP. But only way to have a chance at keeping up with the medicine for my stepdad. He got better a while and had his hips replaced but is back on critical with fever.
I think its pretty cool it worked and probably strain related-haha I actually hate saying that cause its sooooo worn out, yet probably true


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 30, 2014)

Ey Figgy dank  locked in on a pheno or lucky bean?


----------



## Figgy (Nov 30, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Ey Figgy dank  locked in on a pheno or lucky bean?


All 3 look good. This one was topped which I wish I had done to the other two (week or so left). Good genetics here.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 30, 2014)

Ready for drying


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice job on them figgy. I have a dog or two most runs. Is that one of the rubber smelling ones?


----------



## Figgy (Nov 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice job on them figgy. I have a dog or two most runs. Is that one of the rubber smelling ones?


yeah, I can see how you could say this is the rubber smelling one. Lots of trichs, slight foxtailing, very stretchy girl.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

No doubt Dr d, that's a dank lookin strain for sure. That's funny you mention rubber smell, about 10 years back I had a strain going for a while that smelled like burnt rubber! Like rubber bands on fire or something! Octagon looks great brotha. Hydro, lol, strain related, I hear ya though, it probably is lol. glad it worked and now you know you can clone that late, very good to know if it comes to a strain that needs to be kept around like in your situation, hope his fever goes down man


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

Purple Wreck x OG day 9 12/12

Everyones happy, happy happy. All on track and doing what they should....


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 30, 2014)

Shite looks stellar giggles.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

Harlequin x Maui pheno #1 day 9 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin pheno #2 day 9 12/12

Sorry guys uploader is being dumb and only letting me do 1 at time....


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello 600, been away all day had to help out a friend.
@hydro, sorry about your dad.
@Doc, nothing I can say that everyone hasn't said already but WOW.
@Giggles, nice,f#%kin' nice.
@jimmer, sorry to hear that man.
@Figgy, nice plant bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

DOG, woof woof pheno #1 day 9 12/12
There's 3 of these, this one is by far the best one, although the other one is the shorter stockier one. I'll keep one of each..

She's got some pretty blues in her...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> No doubt Dr d, that's a dank lookin strain for sure. That's funny you mention rubber smell, about 10 years back I had a strain going for a while that smelled like burnt rubber! Like rubber bands on fire or something! Octagon looks great brotha. Hydro, lol, strain related, I hear ya though, it probably is lol. glad it worked and now you know you can clone that late, very good to know if it comes to a strain that needs to be kept around like in your situation, hope his fever goes down man





Figgy said:


> yeah, I can see how you could say this is the rubber smelling one. Lots of trichs, slight foxtailing, very stretchy girl.


Yea my dogs went from rubberband to sweet rubber and i didn't care for it myself. The 2010 dog i got from cof is the shit i love it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Purple Wreck x OG day 9 12/12
> View attachment 3304141
> Everyones happy, happy happy. All on track and doing what they should....


That looks to be a good cross of the two. All look super happy


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That looks to be a good cross of the two. All look super happy


She's the prettiest of the taller 2. There's a real short stocky one that looks dank to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She's the prettiest of the taller 2. There's a real short stocky one that looks dank to.


I have 2 of the short pheno and 5 of the tall. Short are great but the tall ones are the ones just killing it.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea my dogs went from rubberband to sweet rubber and i didn't care for it myself. The 2010 dog i got from cof is the shit i love it.


I agree....that's the reason that I dropped casey was because of burnt rubber, which belongs on the drag strip.
Like the rich old man that married a beautiful well built young lady who thought she could screw him to death. On their wedding night she walked into the bathroom and he was stuffing cotton up his nose and his ears and she asked what was going on. To which he replied that there were two things he couldn't stand, the smell of burning rubber and to hear a woman scream.....and I'm inclined to agree with him.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have 2 of the short pheno and 5 of the tall. Short are great but the tall ones are the ones just killing it.


I'm thinking this short one has lots of potential. Already lots of purple in the leaves all over. Just like the dog with the blues but purple.

If she keeps up the way she is now she'll be a keeper for sure!

I've got one cherry puff showing red tint already. Pretty sure come late flower things are going to get pretty


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 30, 2014)

Picked up my new motorcycle boots last night, and wore them out tonight on a ride to get some larger washers for my mirror risers.
And to see how they do in the "cold" (they are Gortex lined). By cold I mean cold enough to only drive if there's no chance of moisture and freezing roads.
Cold & dry.
Like tonight.







And the new, re-enforced mirror risers (got larger aluminum pipe last night)..







This was the temperature outside, and I took the extra-extra long way home (north to down town and back around south in a huge figure-.



About to go for another ride back to Fred Meyers to get a 12-pk of Croka-Cola (didn't have my backpack on when I went to get the washers).


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 30, 2014)

Here they are with the larger base washers:
(*the nuts are secured with red threadlock, making the all-thread rods 4" long bolts)



And, so I don't forget the other kind of green:

The Re-veg has BEGUN!!!!




Okay, now I'm off to get some sodie-pop!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Nov 30, 2014)

No doubt Dr d, I got rid of it because it smelled disgusting lol, yyou're right about that cof. Some strong buds though that's for sure. 
Pretty plants giggles! 
Bikes looking awesome doobs, it's pretty chilly and rainy here too, can't wait for spring already lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm hoping for my best run this time. 

I'm needing it more then ever right now. Last night was a ruff night. Looking like I'm gonna have to buy for the month of December. God I'm going to be so broke..


----------



## Figgy (Dec 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea my dogs went from rubberband to sweet rubber and i didn't care for it myself. The 2010 dog i got from cof is the shit i love it.


These started off with a funk that turned to cat piss, now I would say a slight rubber smell to the buds. The drying room smells like straight burnt coffee. I'm still wondering if the coffee I smell
Is rubber to you. I have to ask the wife, she's the one with the good nose


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

[QUOTE="Figgy, post: 11104520, member: 84782 these started off with a funk that turned to cat piss, now I would say a slight rubber smell to the buds. The drying room smells like straight burnt coffee. I'm still wondering if the coffee I smell
Is rubber to you. I have to ask the wife, she's the one with the good nose[/QUOTE]
I know dgt has grown some coffee phenos, so probably not.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

This Thursday will be 6 weeks into bloom. Going till 9 - 10 weeks though. I'm expecting to see the bud's really start to chunk out soon. I can already see new bud growing on top of the bud that is already there, making new shapes now. 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 weeks to go till harvest, on either xmas or new years, maybe longer but I doubt it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> This Thursday will be 6 weeks into bloom. Going till 9 - 10 weeks though. I'm expecting to see the bud's really start to chunk out soon. I can already see new bud growing on top of the bud that is already there, making new shapes now. 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 weeks to go till harvest, on either xmas or new years, maybe longer but I doubt it.


Nice what strain you growing?


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

Blue Dream. Pretty soon here I'm going to start pulling air from OD through ducting in a wall. See if I can get them cold and get some colors to come out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Blue Dream. Pretty soon here I'm going to start pulling air from OD through ducting in a wall. See if I can get them cold and get some colors to come out.


Seed or clone BD?


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

Clone, King Klone Blue Dream


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/3-grows-1-tent-open-to-suggestions.847758/page-4


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey so i've got just a small number of little black flies running around my grow area. I've only really seen them low on the pots of my plants.

How much should I worry about it? Should I take care of it now so it doesn't get worse? What consequences may come with letting it get worse? 

I've read plenty online about dealing with bugs and different types of bugs, but there have been so few of them I havent been able to tell exactly which ones they are. I would say they may be fungal gnats but i'm nowhere near confident enough to be sure of that. 

Thoughts? If any of what i said makes sense. Hah.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Knats a much smaller than flies. If it is just flies get fly strips. If it is knat dry your plants out more and hit it with pyrithren. I know that is the wrong spelling but i have to go so no time to look it up.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Knats a much smaller than flies. If it is just flies get fly strips. If it is knat dry your plants out more and hit it with pyrithren. I know that is the wrong spelling but i have to go so no time to look it up.


Ok i just went hunting to figure out what they were for sure. They are probably 80% chance fungal gnats, i smushed (ever so slightly) one of the 2 I could find and looked at it on my finger for a bit. It maybe looked a little more light brown than the fungal gnats i've seen on google image, which accounts for probably the 20% chance that they are not.

I'll go ahead and read a little on "pyrithren."


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

If they're gnats then just get yea some braggs vinegar and pour a lil in a cup with a lil soap and put a slight ring of soap around the top and set it by your plants.

They are attracted to the smell and then soap won't let them fly.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

I've had great success using Gnat Nix. There's an old trick where you just put a layer of play sand on top of your medium and this prevents gnats from getting to the medium to lay eggs or worse eat roots and get down in there. Some people also would buy some mosquito dunks and crush the dunk then add it to water and water with it. The gnats and things will eat the dunk and it makes them full so they stop eating. The idea with the play sand is also that sand drys out faster so if the gnat's lay eggs in the sand the eggs dry and die, another reason to just let your medium dry a bit even without play sand. But now there is an even better product specifically for this, Gnat Nix. Same idea as with the play sand but its made from calcium carbonate and recycled crushed glass and it works amazingly well. 
http://www.growstone.com/fungus-gnat-control/


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you all for the responses I really appreciate it!

I'll probably do a combination of your suggestions. As I said I only saw two gnats searching around a few momments ago so its not a huge problem as of now (although, i'm quite certain there are more than 2 of those mofos in there), i might as well take care of it asap. Maybe i'll let my plants get a little EXTRA dry (I always let them dry as much as I see reasonable) between the next few waterings as well? They are about 2 weeks in flower in very low humidity

edit: Looks like my local hydro shop carries the gnat sand so i'll definitely be able to grab some of that and try gig's wing troll method


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

Part of why I use smart pots. Fabric top to bottom, no drainage holes for bugs to sneak in through the bottom or anywhere, then top off with gnat nix so the medium is protected with a barrier all the way around.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

That gnat mix is shit. I've used it and don't care for it. Blocks the big guys but the lil fuckers come right through and it's extremely lightweight and blows everywhere and sucks to water with it. 

There are many other ways to get rid of them and I think they're more affective. But give it a try and maybe it will work for you. Didn't get the best reviews either.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

Also gnats love things like dirty dishes, other house plants, it could even be a can of pork and beans in your recycling or food in the trash, or if you have a basement with a sink that hardly ever gets used. You would want to every once in a while run water through all drains to fill the P traps with water otherwise they wont have any water in their making a seal to stop things from flying in through the sewer. Not that I think any of that is happening but more things to think about. Usually its from cheap soil, but can happen with soil/soiless that you would expect to be clean too.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 1, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Part of why I use smart pots. Fabric top to bottom, no drainage holes for bugs to sneak in through the bottom or anywhere, then top off with gnat nix so the medium is protected with a barrier all the way around.


Yeah this is only my 2nd grow, planning on reinvesting in more equipment in a few months, smart pots being one of the things I really want to use.



giggles26 said:


> That gnat mix is shit. I've used it and don't care for it. Blocks the big guys but the lil fuckers come right through and it's extremely lightweight and blows everywhere and sucks to water with it.
> 
> There are many other ways to get rid of them and I think they're more affective. But give it a try and maybe it will work for you. Didn't get the best reviews either.


Fair enough, the stuff is only $14/bag at my local hydro shop so I might as well give it a go if the problem persists, i'll definitely throw a vinegar trap or two in there though



My soil is FFoF, pretty sure my grow area did not actually produce the gnats though, I saw them in other parts of the living space before my growing space


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

One thing I didn't like about Gnat Nix is that the fist bag I got was really good looking nice white/grey type coloring. The next bag I got, not what I was expecting. A bunch of it was crushed into powder and it was off white looking almost yellowish tinge, but it worked flawlessly again. If you are going to use it its better to plan on using it ahead of time so you leave space in the planter to fill in with it. It can have a tendency to fall out. Especially with the smart pots because the edges can fold down if you brush them with a watering can or whatever. I've still had excellent success keeping Gnats out of my grow area since I've started using it. Not sure I even need it but I just plan ahead and try to use it every grow now. You could even reuse it too.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

Someone thought I was growing in 100% perlite in smart pots when they saw a pic of the gnat nix. Someone who saw it in person thought I was growing in kitty litter, but this same person also thought i was growing in kibble when they saw hydroton. Back when I was using play sand a fight literally broke out when someone accused me of growing in 100% sand and called me stupid, but he wouldn't listen. Guy was going off about how there is no f'ing way that weed was going to grow in sand. He wasn't even a grower. Pretty sure that's when that friendship ended.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah this is only my 2nd grow, planning on reinvesting in more equipment in a few months, smart pots being one of the things I really want to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox farms ocean Forrest is notorious for having gnats in it. 1 of the many reasons I stopped using it and starting building my own soil.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 1, 2014)

Evening folks, got some snaps of the " kush grow"
Couple "scottie dogs", 2 either dgt dog or x fireballs, a fireballs and sweet stomper kush. Smelling funky

Sweet Stomper


Fireballs


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 1, 2014)

This comp is still playing up , ill try back laters, heres the gang....
 
I'll try get the rest up in little while, i


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

Im hoping this Fireball ends up fat with beans


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

What yea pollinate it with bob? Is it a cross you're doing or fem fireballs?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

He had all males from a strain can't remember what right now


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What yea pollinate it with bob? Is it a cross you're doing or fem fireballs?


Escobars Chocolate Rain, had all males on a pak


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Well done with the doobie and lunch back at it i guess.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

So the shorter purple wreck is catching up.

I think you're gonna be surprised with it doc. I'll grab some shots later of it. 

But who am I kidding they all look great. Deff my best run so far. Shooting for over 1gpw


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fox farms ocean Forrest is notorious for having gnats in it. 1 of the many reasons I stopped using it and starting building my own soil.


I would really like to start building my own soil in a few grows, I still need more knowledge, funds and space before I get into that


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 1, 2014)

Heres a. Piece of my dog I gave to a friend around 4 years ago!
Kick backs are still as good 
Time for Craig Mack Flava In your ear " loud "


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> I would really like to start building my own soil in a few grows, I still need more knowledge, funds and space before I get into that


Really at first it seems overwhelming but after awhile it's nothing. It starts getting interesting when you start doing a ROLS(recycled organic living soil)

If you ever have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 1, 2014)

Forgot about the pic I snapped last night on my cold weather boot test...



I need to pop out and get some beeswax leather protector for the boots in bit.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi guys.
What a day. Woke up started throwing up, 10mins apart for 6 hours. Strange how a burning bath tub can make my body settle down again. Im so exhausted. I take pills for too much stomach acid, but too late today  Have had none of my medicine no food or nothing the whole day. Just hash to make it easier. I dont know if i should try to get something down or just sleep. Afraid to do both :/

Positive note the up-pot i did the other day, was with some special homemade soil a guy, mass produce for one garden center near my place. Looks like its working cause girls do look happy and bigger today 
Aldo i think i have 2 different s1 phenos of the dog 
Bx2 is looking like the weed that burns you. We call it brændenælde  Dont know what you call it.. Probably some girls name 
As i see it:
Bushy dog. 
Stretchy dog.
Bx2 dog.
Wish i had a banana..
Good day yall.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2014)

Feel better hydro. I've found taking little hits helps when my stomach is fucked up.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> He is growing dog kush s1 from BB


I tried two DK and one died after emerging and the other just put in 5 gallon but was yellowing, everything else looked good.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2014)

you need to try and get some nourishment into your body. You'll end up dehydrated and having to have drips, if you don't end up in the hospital.


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 1, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> I would really like to start building my own soil in a few grows, I still need more knowledge, funds and space before I get into that


I started with FFOF and after gnats and other issues moved to 420, love the stuff, sand works great for gnats, cheap clean and reusable.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 1, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys.
> What a day. Woke up started throwing up, 10mins apart for 6 hours. Strange how a burning bath tub can make my body settle down again. Im so exhausted. I take pills for too much stomach acid, but too late today  Have had none of my medicine no food or nothing the whole day. Just hash to make it easier. I dont know if i should try to get something down or just sleep. Afraid to do both :/
> 
> Positive note the up-pot i did the other day, was with some special homemade soil a guy, mass produce for one garden center near my place. Looks like its working cause girls do look happy and bigger today
> ...


Hydro, sorry to hear about your nausea. The wife went thru similar episodes costing us much money and her visit to hospital three times. Make sure you don't force yourself to drink water but instead try chewing ice also insure u get something for your electrolytes. End result of my wifes issue was, honest to god, not enough good bacteria in her gut. Under control finally with special daily diet, after years of nausea and stuff, even had doctor tell her it was from the smoking of Marijuana. I do have to say , I don't allow her to help with the trimming anymore. 

Good luc to you.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 1, 2014)

Ive been searching the net to see what would be good to eat. But theres just nothing in the kitchen.
Got 2 pieces of toast down. Nothing to do other than hope i make it through the night to have a pill.
Also ill sleep in the chair if i lay down i get pain in solar plexus.


----------



## TheBman24 (Dec 1, 2014)

Starting to bud!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice plants Twistitup. Blue dream was my first medical mj purchase. It was good but I wasn't impresesd with what I got. Yours looks like it's going to be way better than the dispensary stuff!

Cindyguy, the stomper strains are great. Kong stomper and grape stomper are very nice. Nice gear ya got there man

Holy fireball bobbitchen, that's some FIRE ball!!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 1, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> I started with FFOF and after gnats and other issues moved to 420, love the stuff, sand works great for gnats, cheap clean and reusable.


Who makes the 420 your talking about? I'm wondering because I use a 420 that says it's from nickle city that comes in a white and green bag. If it's the same, the guy that I get my soil from makes it. Just wondering and like to try different soils and things. Even more so in the winter months, a little cold mixing soil outside in the kiddie pool and the gf gets mad when I do it in the living room.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 1, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice plants Twistitup. Blue dream was my first medical mj purchase. It was good but I wasn't impresesd with what I got. Yours looks like it's going to be way better than the dispensary stuff!
> 
> Cindyguy, the stomper strains are great. Kong stomper and grape stomper are very nice. Nice gear ya got there man
> 
> Holy fireball bobbitchen, that's some FIRE ball!!!


Alpha, I grow out Blue Dream every grow if I can, I bought the first from HSO and it nanered, got some seeds and been going since. I love the high and at 63 days after 12/12 its perfect for all day until evening.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 1, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Who makes the 420 your talking about? I'm wondering because I use a 420 that says it's from nickle city that comes in a white and green bag. If it's the same, the guy that I get my soil from makes it. Just wondering and like to try different soils and things. Even more so in the winter months, a little cold mixing soil outside in the kiddie pool and the gf gets mad when I do it in the living room.


Jimmer , the 420 is actually called " Recipe 420" Emerald Triangle Blend. The plants seem to like it and I don't have to wait for adding nutes like FFOF, I go one to one with Big Pearlite, seems to be working.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 1, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Jimmer , the 420 is actually called " Recipe 420" Emerald Triangle Blend. The plants seem to like it and I don't have to wait for adding nutes like FFOF, I go one to one with Big Pearlite, seems to be working.


Very cool, thank you. Maybe I can find some around here to give a shot.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2014)

It's the first of the month jimmer.  I'm gonna go hug a tree.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

Chicken soup is the best way to get easy to assimilate protein to your cells. It also helps you heal faster to chow down on high protein foods. Has the swelling gone down? I had trouble at first walking on my knee and then every day it got better. Are you tending to your garden or do you have a helper?

Get well soon!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Some led garden bud. A bit shaky but you get the idea
A few of the pw x og
    
Deep Blue x Sour Kush
 
2010 dog kush


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pic. of my C4. The Disp. I got it from said it was from Chimera. they had got the seeds and had been growing this strain for awhile now and they take clones off what they feel is their best female. after researching there seems to be confusion between this and Chemdawg 4 but the guy at the Disp. assured me it was the real C4 and I Have bought other clones from the same place and genetics were true. The girl in the pic. is inside under 600W HPS bulb and planted in FFOF soil and I have fed her twice with Bat guano 10-4-1 the deep green is amazing. I took her outside to get the photo and see what she really looks like away from the light indoors. 
Anyone else grow or growing this strain now?? I have just flipped her to start flowering


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Chicken soup is the best way to get easy to assimilate protein to your cells. It also helps you heal faster to chow down on high protein foods. Has the swelling gone down? I had trouble at first walking on my knee and then every day it got better. Are you tending to your garden or do you have a helper?
> 
> Get well soon!


Thanks Mo. Ill get some soup tomorrow.
Yes it has gone down a bit. Strange my foot is getting bigger and i have purple pools like blood vessel have burst or something. It hurts like crap but i havent had any pain killers today other than hash. I think i might be able to take a few steps without cruches tomorrow.
I am tending to the garden on my own. Its a hazzle but im kinda proud when its over. Been a long time since ive challenged myself and it feels good.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

You're Welcome HG!

I would hurt like hell when I pushed my knee too hard. The damn pain pills made me feel great until they wore off and then I would realize how much I over did it. 
Baby steps with plenty of rest in between. Eating and sleeping are your best friends right now. Do a good bit of both! No crap food. Fish, Beef, Chicken, spinach, tomatoes, nuts, dairy (milk if you can - chocolate is fine), olive oil, oranges, chips with plenty of vinegar, and drink plenty of water. Avoid alcohol and any non prescription medications (except cannabis of course!)

Did they put in any drains? If soaking in a tub is OK you should do it as much as possible.

Oh, and clams, oysters, or any shellfish all contain large amounts of zinc which helps your body heal faster. Gummy vitamins are easy to take also. The vitamins will help you process the protein better and faster, and they also will provide minerals.

Swimming is great therapy without the pressure on the knee. See if you can get into a therapy pool.

Heal quickly!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey hippy, everyone tells me the bd is great, I know I just got a bad batch, I bet it's killer when grown with care, I want to try one out eventually, it's on my outdoor grow list


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2014)

Damn Dr. D, you keep the cycle rippin bro! Gotta love that perpetual 

I've been super cropping the hell outta the garden, the stretch is very real in there  the tangilope finally started its stretch, short little buggers. Things are starting to stack nicely. Had to order a dehumidifier though, 70% at lights off just ain't gonna cut it but I'm loving the 55% lights on, can't beat that


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 1, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> It's the first of the month jimmer.  I'm gonna go hug a tree.


I just hugged my silver oak. And this is what I caught the power company doing to my woods. If they would have continued, you'd be able to see my house driving by from the road.

Here's the other side untouched


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 1, 2014)

Picked up one of these today for helping out a friend with his garage.

I already have a transmitter and it came with a flight battery. He gave it to me because even though it's new, it has some damage in the box. I'll be ordering up the parts tonight for $13


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

Quick cell phone shot of the shorter purple wreck @Dr.D81

I'll grab some better ones later. Bushy bitch standing at 19"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice plane dez and sweet plant giggles, that's gonna have a monster cola on that 

Just got the tree up, merry December 600!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn Dr. D, you keep the cycle rippin bro! Gotta love that perpetual
> 
> I've been super cropping the hell outta the garden, the stretch is very real in there  the tangilope finally started its stretch, short little buggers. Things are starting to stack nicely. Had to order a dehumidifier though, 70% at lights off just ain't gonna cut it but I'm loving the 55% lights on, can't beat that


No perpetual just two flower rooms


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Quick cell phone shot of the shorter purple wreck @Dr.D81
> 
> I'll grab some better ones later. Bushy bitch standing at 19"
> View attachment 3304939 View attachment 3304947
> View attachment 3304953


That is a nice plant! doing it right giggles


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 1, 2014)

What's up everyone? Shit I've been missing in action for awhile. After I lost all my cuts a while back i just lost interest. Well I'm finally back at it with some nice strains. I just don't think I will be doing the threads. Anyways hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm really excited with this run. Sure I'd be happy with weight but I'll be even happier for quality medicine for the wife.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

jhod58vw said:


> What's up everyone? Shit I've been missing in action for awhile. After I lost all my cuts a while back i just lost interest. Well I'm finally back at it with some nice strains. I just don't think I will be doing the threads. Anyways hope all is well with everyone.


What up bro! Good to see yea!

You can at least hang out in the 6. Come on we like fam


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What up bro! Good to see yea!
> 
> You can at least hang out in the 6. Come on we like fam


I'm good bro what about you? Just lost interest in this website along with losing all my strains. Started a whole new batch.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice Dog Figgy.

Crazy frost on that Fireball Bob....should be a good bean-mama.

Hydro, we call that Stinging Nettle. It is very popular for many reasons.

Gigs your work is so perfectly healthy. 

The Octogon seems to have leapt back to full Doc.

Keep it up!

:0)

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

jhod58vw said:


> I'm good bro what about you? Just lost interest in this website along with losing all my strains. Started a whole new batch.


Dude I'll trade you that for what I've been through the last 5 months.

Shit happens, pull up a chair and shoot the shit with us...


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I'll trade you that for what I've been through the last 5 months.
> 
> Shit happens, pull up a chair and shoot the shit with us...


Damn bro putting it that way what happened?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

jhod58vw said:


> Damn bro putting it that way what happened?


Short story. I got popped and lost everything.

But that was then and this is now so like I said shit happens. We can't change the past but we sure as fuck can make the future better.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Short story. I got popped and lost everything.
> 
> But that was then and this is now so like I said shit happens. We can't change the past but we sure as fuck can make the future better.


Damn bro that sucks. Are you back at it or laying low?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2014)

@Javadog thanks brotha. You were once there. Everyone here is a good grower shit even I make make mistakes. Those 4 days my wife was in the hospital set me way back and veg got neglected. I'm ashamed to show these but here we go. Fuck it who cares they will look a lot better when they hit flower. I'm not worried.

 

I've learned life goes on and I'm just here for the ride....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2014)

Figured I'd share some cool shots I took right at lights out. Can't wait to get the grow room glasses though


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2014)

Well. After 3 days my laptop is still running repairs....i correct myself, Attempting repairs. I see on the tinternet that others have ran this for 3.5 days ffs. Needless to say I am looking at a new system.

The vertical cab is back in flower. Button Ben is also in flower.

The cannabis cup was an utter joke, although all the usual gang won awards and they all seemed to feel it was the shizzle. I just felt like we wasted a whole load of money....at least we get out logo and name on the Sponsors page of the Cup magazine. Okay. Back to looking at my laptop and a blue block moving across the screen. Peace. DST


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh. There's a sale on the BB site. Code is HTLOL


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Oh. There's a sale on the BB site. Code is HTLOL


I love how bb prices are some of the best around and they still run sales.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

Didn't I saw all the winners would either have kush or og in their name? So lame.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You're Welcome HG!
> 
> I would hurt like hell when I pushed my knee too hard. The damn pain pills made me feel great until they wore off and then I would realize how much I over did it.
> Baby steps with plenty of rest in between. Eating and sleeping are your best friends right now. Do a good bit of both! No crap food. Fish, Beef, Chicken, spinach, tomatoes, nuts, dairy (milk if you can - chocolate is fine), olive oil, oranges, chips with plenty of vinegar, and drink plenty of water. Avoid alcohol and any non prescription medications (except cannabis of course!)
> ...


Again thx Mo. Awesome.
No drains. When im in the tub i use the crouches over the sides of the tub to have my leg up.
Its still looking open where i got stitches and im terrified of getting bacteria and stuff so i dont think its a good idea to put it in the "dirty" water. Ive been rinsing it with water every other day.
Still havent had any painkillers and it is dunkin like a dance hall.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Didn't I saw all the winners would either have kush or og in their name? So lame.


hahah yup you did. HT amsterdam cup is on it's arse. I reckon there won;t be one next year. I doubt anyone's stupid enough to lay $$$ on a stall. I can't wait to see what tripe they write in HT about the cup...


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2014)

spannabis for the win! obv the dutch goverment don't like us druggies so until they have another shake up over there i think the cup will take a massive hit.


my christmas smoke, probably chopping next week.






waiting til the new year to set back up, gonna make a few changes to the garden i think.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice video ghb. Some sticky looking buds in there!


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks dez, not had a harvest for a while now so i'm looking forward to not having to buy for a while.

big plans for next years grow, trying out a lot of BB stuff and also have some new clones that i have acquired so can't wait for that.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2014)

Seems I haven't had a harvest in awhile either! Weird lol

Looking good ghb!

2015 is gonna blow up in the 6!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm going to be spending this rainy day working on my car. My lease will be up in a few months and my wife is wanting to trade the car in as soon as possible so I need to put the car back to stock. Right now it has aftermarket suspension and an intake on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> spannabis for the win! obv the dutch goverment don't like us druggies so until they have another shake up over there i think the cup will take a massive hit.
> 
> 
> my christmas smoke, probably chopping next week.
> ...


nice looking trees there lad! I think highlife is a better comp in NL looking at their categories they have a kush category all their own lol. last years winner (you'll love this jig) Rollex OG Kush!

looks like they don't just go on who's pumped the most sponsorship money in wins. refreshing...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2014)

I want to go back to hydro soon but need to be able to build a new system. I would like to use the buckets I got from Jig and connect them for a RDWC system. I feel I had the best results using that type of system in a vertical room. The plants looked better and I had less bugs than the last couple of rounds in soil.

I had two of them at one point in tents and it worked really well. I just need to figure out what to do with all of the soil that's currently in the trash can I used for a res last time and get some new grommets. Anyone need some soil? Lol

My vegging plants are all in soil so it will have to wait for the next round. I need to take cuttings still for clones and would like to have the next ones be hydro. I just don't know if it will work out timing wise.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 2, 2014)

So my main reason for growing weed is to grow medication for myself to treat Depression

Last time I harvested my plants I harvested a few of them pretty early, pretty much all milky trichomes. Very few clear, very very few amber.

More than anything I have ever smoked my early harvested plants eliminated nearly all of my depression symptoms and made me full of energy when I smoked them (every one of the plants was mostly sativa). I also remember that one of my plants was the bombest of the bomb for it, but that info doesnt help anybody as I have no idea what that plant was.

I'm growing out random crosses of strains I grew last time, so I'm expecting similar genetics.

Would it be wise to once again harvest some crop at nearly all milky to recreate the product I had last time? The symptoms i'm looking to relieve with my product include: minor-massive fatigue, loss of motivation, and when I feel depressed my baseline feeling of happiness is much lower. My earlier harvested bud seemed to clear all those up. Does anybody else have any personal experience medicating for depression and or the ability to shed some light on growing for self medication of depression?

I'll probably be able to order some seeds up in a few months, any specific strains I should look at when the time comes?

Thanks all!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2014)

My recommendation would be to stick with the genetics that are working for you. Stick to Sativas and Sativa dominant hybrids. I prefer Indicas anymore because they seem to work best for my pain. 
My green thumb picks up where my prescription meds leave off and helps deal with my back issues.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

definitely harvest early again if that's working for you. I've enjoyed the buzzy up high from milky trichs.... Just didn't have the punch I was looking for. But I like strong indicas for he moat part. I'd keep doing it before you see any amber.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> lookin' dank figgy





Dezracer said:


> I want to go back to hydro soon but need to be able to build a new system. I would like to use the buckets I got from Jig and connect them for a RDWC system. I feel I had the best results using that type of system in a vertical room. The plants looked better and I had less bugs than the last couple of rounds in soil.
> 
> I had two of them at one point in tents and it worked really well. I just need to figure out what to do with all of the soil that's currently in the trash can I used for a res last time and get some new grommets. Anyone need some soil? Lol
> 
> My vegging plants are all in soil so it will have to wait for the next round. I need to take cuttings still for clones and would like to have the next ones be hydro. I just don't know if it will work out timing wise.



I'll take all the soil you don't want bro LMK


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 2, 2014)

Spend all of last night and part of this morning applying bee's wax to my boots, gloves and pants.
Applied 3 coats, with a stay in the oven at 120f to heat the gear up before each coating of the wax.

Will be mostly waterproof now, and easier to clean bug goo off of, too.

The pants were the last item to do, and they've had their final wipe down and are ready for use...




About to suit up and go for a ride! (_a nice & balmy 41f today_)
But first I have to finish the last half of this spliff of Bubble Berry (_from two of the lesser plants, hanging dry in the background of the 1st pic_).
I did the first half of it in 1/4 shots.
After grinding up to prep for rolling, it almost oozes down it's slope like a pile of fresh brown sugar...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2014)

Haha I was just bout to say hey doobs did yea know you had something hanging from your ceiling lol


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

I always use Spalding mitt and glove dressing!



Had it since I was 11 - longer than I have been medicating.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 2, 2014)

DST said:


> Oh. There's a sale on the BB site. Code is HTLOL


Great sale, are the Dog seeds the only feminized ?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

Is your girls throat better nyc?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2014)

the site for Breeders Boutique

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php

sale code is HTLOL


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah jig she's better now the medicine helps now she's in her Xmas spirit with this damn tree 
 and yes fuckers the tree is crooked


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 2, 2014)

Kierkegaard might say that the the tree is not crooked, but rather that the wall is too perpendicular to the ground...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol @doobs. Nice tree though Nyc, I'd take a crooked real tree over a fake straight tree any day. This is the first year I haven't chopped my own tree down, I had to get pine scented candles to feel the similar Christmas cheer lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol @doobs. Nice tree though Nyc, I'd take a crooked real tree over a fake straight tree any day. This is the first year I haven't chopped my own tree down, I had to get pine scented candles to feel the similar Christmas cheer lol


We put a fake one up this year but we like too get the real ones


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

We are on our 15th year of using the same imitation tree. My daughter made us buy a real one two years ago on Thanksgiving weekend. She never bothered to water it and it was pretty scary looking by Christmas. It completely collapsed its branches like it was a closing umbrella!

Last year the tree was up till after tax day. I keep threatening to leave it up all year 









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

I like your Christmas tree mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

I like the hedgehog ornament nyc.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Whole house smells like Amsterdam!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is another festive pic:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Might freak me out if I saw this in person under medicated circumstances!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice tree Mo! I want one of those lol

Looks like my sour biker is gonna be a real low yielding strain, I can already tell the Buds are gonna be small. Boo. It's the only strain that has very little node growth except for the very tops. The purple paralysis, 24k white gold and tangilope are doing well, so hopefully they make up for the lack in yield of the sour biker. 
At least I won't have to worry about staking, the silica is freakin awesome.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

It looks like i am going to have to pop more of the bd x cc if i am going to get a female 4 look to be male and other has not shown but a lot of female gdp crosses and a rocking gdp x bp male


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2014)

That would definitely freak me out mo.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Blue moonshine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Gdp x bp


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2014)

Dr d, I want a blue moonshine!!!! Like bad! It's always sold out grrr, been wanting one for years now, how is it? Is it as good as my brain is telling me it is?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


>


H.R. Puffed-Stuff


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi guys. Good thing i dont have to use my voice..
Just wanna let you guys know im probably gonna be gone for awhile. Shit..
Found out my gf thru 10 years. Have had a double life for only god knows how long. So far ive contacted 3 men ive found searching her phone online. 2 of them admit to have had a longer relationship with her not knowing about me. Last man is working with her as we speak..
She has used her mothers cancer. Telling me she is so sick she has to stay the night. Only to go out and get dick from other men..
Sorry guys. No wonder ive been feeling crap. I failed 10 years of my life.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 3, 2014)

I got some great news this morning! I was officially offered the job at the nursing home. My title is admin. of environmental services. I'm in charge of Maint.,laundry, janitorial etc...but it's kind of small so thats only like 12 people.


HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Good thing i dont have to use my voice..
> Just wanna let you guys know im probably gonna be gone for awhile. Shit..
> Found out my gf thru 10 years. Have had a double life for only god knows how long. So far ive contacted 3 men ive found searching her phone online. 2 of them admit to have had a longer relationship with her not knowing about me. Last man is working with her as we speak..
> She has used her mothers cancer. Telling me she is so sick she has to stay the night. Only to go out and get dick from other men..
> Sorry guys. No wonder ive been feeling crap. I failed 10 years of my life.


Thats some tough shiet man to take. You didn't fail 10 years of your life she f$%ked it up for you. It's the tough times like this that makes our successes taste so sweet. But man shiets got to start going your way soon, just hang in there.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

@HydroGp - Dude! 

@jimmer6577 - Dude! 

Puff puff pass


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hydro don't beat yourself up, she's the one that ferked up.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 3, 2014)

I got officially offered the job at the nursing home as admin of environmental services. I'll be over maint., laundry, housekeeping. The last hurdle is this morning at 730 am, I go in for a physical that probably consist of a drug test. I haven't smoked since monday and drink 2 gallons of water yesterday. I'm up early drinking water this morning then I'll take some certa and more water and keep fingers crossed. I have had good results with this method while on probation. I was filling out apps shooting for jobs I didn't think I had a chance to get, in hopes to actually get one while I was finishing my last 3 classes next semester. 

The 600 also helped me with my final research paper for my english class. I did a 10 page report on using medical marijuana to fight the heroin and opiate epidemic.I found 1 statistic that said it all, the states with medical marijuana have a 25% lower overdose rate than those without medical marijuana. That alone should be enough in my opinion.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Good thing i dont have to use my voice..
> Just wanna let you guys know im probably gonna be gone for awhile. Shit..
> Found out my gf thru 10 years. Have had a double life for only god knows how long. So far ive contacted 3 men ive found searching her phone online. 2 of them admit to have had a longer relationship with her not knowing about me. Last man is working with her as we speak..
> She has used her mothers cancer. Telling me she is so sick she has to stay the night. Only to go out and get dick from other men..
> Sorry guys. No wonder ive been feeling crap. I failed 10 years of my life.



It'll be tough, but you'll come through better off for it after you've found a way to move forward.
It's her loss, and strange to say, but I think good things will come to you from this.
And we hope you'll not be away too long
You always try to cheer us up when we're down, so we're here for you, hydro, which isn't as good as being there for you, but it's sometimes all we got in this crazy ass world.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's my girls in veg now that I repotted some and added some other seedlings. Mo said I needed more plants.  
And @HydroGp this is for you. Since we both had mice issues awhile back, I trained my dog to help the cat.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2014)

First thing first Hydro. Kick the bitch out of the house. Next, change locks and don't give her anything from the house. Be nice about it though......This really pisses cheating bitches off. Then lock yourself in the house with loads of weed, good whisky (in case you need to get violent with someone, lol). Or just need to crash out without dreaming. This should help the mourning process (because deep down you still love that bitch and she is effectively dead to you now). Then, go out and fuk as many people as you possibly can until you find yourself thinking, "I quite like smashing this girl on the daily so let's get a bit more serious." Until 6 months later you are bored with it and start thinking about your old girl.....then you go out and get fucked up again and cheat on your new girl. Then you split with guilt racked up in you for what you done to Miss New. And then all of a sudden someone comes along who blows you away and next thing you know it's a decade later and you got kids and think back on you life and smile and say....hey that's life, it brings you pain, it brings you joy, and over time these seem to level themselves out....Time. It cures everything Hydro. Given time you will be back at 110%. So apart from the initial whisky and locking one selves in....don't be a stranger. We are here for you like brother Doobie said.
Good luck with this and our thoughts are with you lad.
Peace DST


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 3, 2014)

I feel like I'm cheating a bit here posting this in the club 600 area, but here is a Phantom Cookie that I started indoor, went through veg indoor and was well on its way into bloom. When my OD finished, and the home owner doesn't want more than 6 OD. So when the OD harvest was done, I decided to move this one OD to Finnish outside and I thought it might grow bigger out there and maybe finish a darker color from being in the elements. I set this plant on top of another planter, one of the planters that was used for the OD. This other planter was actually putting off some heat as well because the root ball and everything from the previous plant was starting to compost. I'm not sure if this heat was beneficial but I seem to think this helped get the girl settled in a bit better when she was first adjusting to the OD temps. Would be interested to hear your thoughts and comments on this theory if you think it could have helped or not, or if you like this idea or think it would be worth doing again next year. Also I like to think that this starting it indoor and moving it OD after it was well into bloom, might be one of the reasons it had a shorter indoor stature but grew to have larger OD type cola's. I didn't put this plant on that other planter because it was putting out that heat from composting. I set it on top of the other planter so it would be higher off the ground and my fat dog wouldst come by and plow his shoulder into it and break off any limbs. He's done this before. Also this plant was grown using TGA Super Soil that I ordered bagged already mixed, and for the top layer I used Promix HP, but at harvest I dug through the soil and there was hardly any root growth at all in the Promix. Practically all of the root growth was down in the layer of TGA Super Soil. Only tap water and Hi-brix molasses. Later it also got a couple feedings of Dark Energy and some sugar in the raw, to try and enhance that cookie dough flavor it was supposed to have.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 3, 2014)

Here she is later in bloom.













Right after I moved her into the greenhouse, really had that flopped over look right after being moved before I tried to help her re adjust.






She was supposed to be black. Didn't quite make it there.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn @HydroGp I'm sorry to hear that bro and everyone's right don't not come around on account of dumb bitches. Unfortunately they are everywhere and sometimes who we think is right isn't and the right one has been under your nose the whole time. I'll say to you what I said to jhod. Stay and shoot the shit with us. Will do you good.


Or you could go fuck her best friend, that should help


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Always a bright side hydro.... remember how much you tried to have kids with the bitch. Blessing man... that was a blessing.

Fuck her. I got fucked like that too. Except I was such a twat she told me about it... just said they were friends. Nothing was going on. Fucking lame girls are sometimes.

I will say this. I spent 3.5 years with the girl who cheated on me. Spent another 4 years with a girl who didn't really like me. With a couple years in between of messing around. It all showed me what I didn't want in a woman. Ended up with the best lady imaginable. Sometimes I feel as though it's better to settle down a little later in life.

Try to worry about your knee.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that hydro but maybe something my dad told me when I was about 16 will help you realize that its really not that bad. " Hoes will be hoes " all I can say is take it as a notch on your belt and find another hole to fill bro


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 3, 2014)

New to the soil game guys you know that when will I know when its ready to up pot into bigger containers and what size/soil should I put them in ? Do I need to add anything to the soil before putting them into the bugger pots like blood meal or granular ferts ?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2014)

That is terrible Hydro.

The fucked up part is that they use Sex for Power....they are
not driven to it like we are, whatever they say. 

My wife has ignored me ever since I completed my Stud Service.

Little to do about it, but bide my time. We will see.

JD

P.S. I think that DST had great advice. Cut her out, cance-like, and 
treat yourself better!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2014)

I feel for ya Hydro... bitches be crazy, or as my 3 time divorced, used to be millionaire now living in trailer park friend says " I'd rather be alone, than spend the rest of my life wishing I were " 
jus getta fuq buddy.....

bob's pearls of wisdom........


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Picture explosion in my thread of my trip to amsterdam... for anyone interested. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/vertical-scrog-led-closet-grow-flooded-tube-nft-450w-headband-2-x-3.755206/page-126


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2014)

It's a really good pic explosion, for anyone on the fence about clicking Jig's link, l.ol


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2014)

Today I get to raise my car back up to stock height. I intended to do it yesterday but lost interest and did nothing but check batteries for the RC cars and planes.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

Lol. Sounds like me. One thing to do and at the end of a busy day it's not done.

Two questions for peeps. Recommendations on vape pens for a friend. He'd like one that works form oth flowers and concentrates... Do they make those?

Anyone know a good mj lawyer? And or a good tax lawyer?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2014)

Don't tell me you need an MJ lawyer now, Jig.

I've got a friend coming over that used to work at a vape store. I'll ask him about the pens for you.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey guys just getting back to normal I had cortisone injections in my rt. shoulder
on mon. and now I can finally move my arm.
@jigfresh, loved the pics I see why you love that city.
@hydro we are here any time you want to talk, you're not alone.
Get healthy bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

I just need consultation. No ones in trouble. Oh haha.... There was a massive water leak next door. About as bad as a water leak gets, in the worst possible place. I can't say it didn't make me smile.

Don't know if I mentioned my code case was resolved and closed the day I left for my trip.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm dropping some seeds tonight, as well as chopping the last 2 Dog , and was wondering if BB's Engineers Dream would be considered an indica or sativa leaning hybrid. I need some good day smoke to balance this Dog out. Thanks.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2014)

Ugh...I got the rear of the car raised back up and started on the front. I've got a stuck bolt causing me a lot of trouble. A friend of mine said he was coming over to help me but hasn't showed up yet and I'm super frustrated. I have tried everything I can think of and nothing has worked. The bolt will turn but it won't come out of the hole it's in. It's not threaded into the hole either so I don't get it. I don't understand why hitting it with a hammer hasn't worked and I I'm baffled at how it will just turn and not move in or out anymore.
I'm going to run and get some lubricant when my friend gets here, spray it on there and maybe even heat it up with a small torch. I just need a ride to the store.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

maybe there was a welded nut and it came off. often parts are tack welded and will snap off if over torqued. Then you get a spinning bolt. if you can get an angle grinder in there with a cut off blade that will be a start.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, a grinder will be a last resort option. It's one of the bolts that holds the strut to the steering knuckle and I don't even know if the dealer will have one in stock if I need to replace it.
I'm supposed to drive the car in a few hours to meet my brother so the clock is ticking. I need to make a decision to either put it back together and try again another day or commit to it and get the torch out.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

do you have another bolt that you can hammer from the other side and try to push it through? or jack up the strut A arm to relieve pressure from full droop on the strut. The strut is probably shorter since it is a drop strut and the arm can hang lower than the strut will allow currently.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a quick pic of my new (protptype, naturally) GPS mount for my bike.
The old Garmin in the pic has batteries that only last 20-ish minutes, and the power adapter was fried, so the wife got a new GPS, and I got the old one for the motorcycle.
Got a new power adapter for $10, and already have a 12v cigarette lighter power receptacle installed, so she is ready to go!




And I made a new camera mount.
But it's super-duper double-secret hush-hush shit, and it's best not to get you all involved just yet.
Naw, but it'll be a cool view when I get the angles aimed right.
More on that...
... later...


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2014)

Fuck knows what you pair are talking about, haha. God I do love to drink zatte.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2014)

DST, have a couple for me. I can't figure them out either.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> do you have another bolt that you can hammer from the other side and try to push it through? or jack up the strut A arm to relieve pressure from full droop on the strut. The strut is probably shorter since it is a drop strut and the arm can hang lower than the strut will allow currently.


I got the bolt out. I heated it up and pounded it out. Once it was out I wire brushed the hole and the bolt. When reassembling it I lubed the bolt and it slid right in. I didn't get the front raised back up due to another problem but at least it's all back together. It will come apart much easier when I figure out the other problem.

Thanks for the suggestions SG!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2014)

damn hydro, that's some shit  hang in there man, a bitch like that doesn't deserve to have you feeling sad about her. Feel happy that you know this b/s now and feel even happier that you don't have to live your life with someone like that. There is someone out there that you'll find and not have to ever worry about cheating hoes again. chin up bud


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Who's ready for some update porn?!?


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2014)

Me


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lights are just coming on so I'll grab some for yea guys 

Be back in awhile, please don't call 911 if I don't return. Just send smoke signals


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been sending smoke signals all day bro.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I've been sending smoke signals all day bro.


That gets an Oldman double like.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a lil something to tide you guys over   

Maui x Harlequin day 13 12/12


Playing around with macro settings, close ups of Maui x Harlequin frost early on. I've got some high hopes for these girls 
 
   
Purple Wreck X OG day 13 12/12
 

Stay high my brothers, I'm going back to play in the garden


----------



## Figgy (Dec 3, 2014)

Here we go......


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 3, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Here we go......
> View attachment 3306312


Very nice!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 3, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Very nice!


I meant to start chopping those 30 mins ago, but I smoked and am still here on the couch. I'm going to do some work now. Post pics coming soon!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dr d, I want a blue moonshine!!!! Like bad! It's always sold out grrr, been wanting one for years now, how is it? Is it as good as my brain is telling me it is?


I will let you know end of january


HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Good thing i dont have to use my voice..
> Just wanna let you guys know im probably gonna be gone for awhile. Shit..
> Found out my gf thru 10 years. Have had a double life for only god knows how long. So far ive contacted 3 men ive found searching her phone online. 2 of them admit to have had a longer relationship with her not knowing about me. Last man is working with her as we speak..
> She has used her mothers cancer. Telling me she is so sick she has to stay the night. Only to go out and get dick from other men..
> Sorry guys. No wonder ive been feeling crap. I failed 10 years of my life.


Damn i am sorry to here that


Figgy said:


> Here we go......
> View attachment 3306312


Those came out nice. Great job figgy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2014)

Sounds good dr. d! My buddy out in colorado said it's FIRE. They got some bean packs out there so i'm hoping to get some at some point before the new year. Attitude is STILL out so it's my only hope lol


----------



## Figgy (Dec 3, 2014)

Found a nice chunky bud in the middle of one of the girls with rot. First time for that one. Everything else is coming along nicely. Time for a smoke break. So far.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sounds good dr. d! My buddy out in colorado said it's FIRE. They got some bean packs out there so i'm hoping to get some at some point before the new year. Attitude is STILL out so it's my only hope lol


I will have s1 done end of january too. 2010 dog x bms, og lerry x bms, and pw\og x bms seeds hit 35 days new years and will get the chop


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2014)

Southern Charm is back in the house








trimming is easy


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

I need to get me some southern charm. I've still got a few southern thunders left though


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh on a positive note 12 clones have shown roots and pretty sure more are on the way.

Who's ready to fill that room to the brim! I know I am!


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It looks like i am going to have to pop more of the bd x cc if i am going to get a female 4 look to be male and other has not shown but a lot of female gdp crosses and a rocking gdp x bp male


Really sorry to hear that, stress ? certainly not genetics, only popped one bdxcc and two gdpxbp, hoping with temps between 72 and 66 I should see more females then this summer when temps were 80's to 90's, but only time and the sewer snoids can tell.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Really sorry to hear that, stress ? certainly not genetics, only popped one bdxcc and two gdpxbp, hoping with temps between 72 and 66 I should see more females then this summer when temps were 80's to 90's, but only time and the sewer snoids can tell.


It just happens that way some times. All in all i had about 50\50 split.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It just happens that way some times. All in all i had about 50\50 split.


I am always happy with anything above 50/50 but have heard temps in the 65-68 range will generate more females, I am close when dark but with 400 watt I am happy to see 72 so we shall see.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome Dr d, let me know when the time comes, I might have something for tradesies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> I am always happy with anything above 50/50 but have heard temps in the 65-68 range will generate more females, I am close when dark but with 400 watt I am happy to see 72 so we shall see.


I keep my room 70 so the flower rooms will stay 75. The clones, seedlings, and veg are open so they should be about 70. I will pop 30 or more seeds at a time so the larger number is why i stay in the 50\50 range most every time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome Dr d, let me know when the time comes, I might have something for tradesies


I know i will


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Sit boo boo, sit, good dog...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2014)

It looks like the PP are starting to think about some bud making


----------



## Figgy (Dec 3, 2014)

All done


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

@Dr.D81 PW x OG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> @Dr.D81 PW x OG
> View attachment 3306464


The frost should not be far off now


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> The frost should not be far off now


Maui x harlequin are already starting. The 2 of them and the pw x og are the top 3 so far. Dog is right behind them.

Really all of them are right where they're supposed to be.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 4, 2014)

Mornin' 600

Man, I am glad this week is winding to a close. Here are a few shots of the Ladies that are about 5 weeks in.
Ripper Grape Gum
  
NY Purple Diesel
 
Critical Sensi Star
  
The flower room view from the veg room. The plants are 5'+ and the Tangerine Dream in the back is closer to 6', it damn near outgrew the room.lol
Nothing like sliding the door open and a wall of colas greet you with a smile 


Have a good one everybody.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 4, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Mornin' 600
> 
> Man, I am glad this week is winding to a close. Here are a few shots of the Ladies that are about 5 weeks in.
> Ripper Grape Gum
> ...



Damn that NY Purple Diesel is a chunker.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2014)

Do you keep those fans running figgy? I would think that too much air movement if you did.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 4, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Do you keep those fans running figgy? I would think that too much air movement if you did.


Just going to run them for the first 24 hours. First time hanging the whole plant, and some of those buds are close together. I'm just trying to prevent any mold or more bud rot.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2014)

I hear ya man. Nothing worse than moldy buds. I enjoyed your trimming evening.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Today is a good day. Just got offered a photographer job and more clones took! Yes things are starting to look up around here.

Oh and the girls are looking good as always.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

Do we have any 600 members in the North Carolina area? I have a beautiful lady in need.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2014)

@jigfresh - Do you have any details on the farm? Size of it? What will your role be? I'm super stoked for you, homie!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2014)

I've got a couple leads on some work that I'll be bidding today and tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get to bid the second one tomorrow anyway.
Peeps want a new pool safety fence and I happen to sell/install them as a side business. So far it has been slow going but the leads seem to be coming in a little more often all of a sudden. I'm hoping to score one soon so we can pay some bills. I make really good money off the installation of the fencing...


Time to go get busy, wish me luck!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

Good luck on your bids. they have loosened the requirements for home loans. That might help.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats on the jobs giggles and dez, life has a way of working out like that 

Holy buds asmallvoice, those things are monsters! Nice job 

Today is a rainy day so I figured I'd pick a couple new seeds to pop and see what happens. Aurora Indica and Black Diesel. I don't have any indica dom. in my grow except the mk ultra, so it'll be nice to have a killer indica around, it gets annoying when you can't get to sleep when you want


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Congrats on the jobs giggles and dez, life has a way of working out like that
> 
> Holy buds asmallvoice, those things are monsters! Nice job
> 
> Today is a rainy day so I figured I'd pick a couple new seeds to pop and see what happens. Aurora Indica and Black Diesel. I don't have any indica dom. in my grow except the mk ultra, so it'll be nice to have a killer indica around, it gets annoying when you can't get to sleep when you want


You'll love the Aurora Indica that's a great nightcap.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Good luck on your bids. they have loosened the requirements for home loans. That might help.
> 
> 
> cof


Hey, NYC is looking for ya.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, I sold the fence job! I am doing a bid for some other work for the guy too. Stoked!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Well, I sold the fence job! I am doing a bid for some other work for the guy too. Stoked!


That's good news. Now you can afford to put some groceries on the table.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

old man

Have you discontinued the opiates and smoked yet?


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Awesome Oldman, that's just what I need. Not to mention it's been a few years since I've had a Indica grow. These hybrid sativas are great, but I kind of want to do a shorter strain, saves me lots of time not having to lst ect. 

The girls just woke up


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Group shot day 14 12/12


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin #1 day 14 12/12
 
DOG #3 day 14 12/12 
Purple Wreck #1 x OG day 14 12/12 DOG #2 lanky pheno, gonna be a huge cola lol. Day 14 12/12
 
Cherry Puff #1 day 14 12/12 
Maui x Harlequin #2 day 14 12/12 
Purple Wreck x OG day 14 12/12


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2014)

Love the health of them plants..

These are my plat.bubba x Jo og f2's
 

And one lone (skunk91 x 91chem sk va)......booming


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2014)

^^

nice pr0n right there...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2014)

The motor for my Lightrail 3.5 just showed up. Thanks Bassman!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Stocky DOG day 14 12/12
Cherry Puff #2 day 14 12/12 Veggers looking better 
Super Silver Haze F2
DOG Treats #1 
DOG Treats #2  Royal Highness, gonna be used for breeding project I'm thinking..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 4, 2014)

My Blue Power has been pinched at the third node.. The light I have 600w HPS makes every plant under it look yellow golden, soon as I take Plant out front under it the plant looks normal.. Must be something in the light..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ya you will never be able to tell the true colors of plants under the HPS. That's why I've got a pair of these.

http://www.methodseven.com/resistance-hps.html

Edit-You don't gotta spend the 150, you can get a cheaper pair but sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2014)

I need to get some of them.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

@genuity they are pretty nice dude. Deff less strain on the eyes and it's real easy to spot when there is a problem.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ya you will never be able to tell the true colors of plants under the HPS. That's why I've got a pair of these.
> 
> http://www.methodseven.com/resistance-hps.html
> 
> Edit-You don't gotta spend the 150, you can get a cheaper pair but sometimes you get what you pay for.


Are they that much better than cheaper ones? Pulling plants in and out of my tent sucks big balls at 6+ weeks flower. I'm wanting something like this pretty badly.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> old man
> 
> Have you discontinued the opiates and smoked yet?
> 
> ...


I haven't discontinued yet but I want as many of you guys on the thread Sun. at 10:00pm est.
to get high with me. Damn the trouble, I've had it with abstaining, my birthday is worth something
if not 1 good high. If they pull me for that f'em I'll deal with it.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

Now that's a switch

US drugs now flowing INTO Mexico: Cartels are smuggling high-grade medicinal marijuana south of the border

According to the DEA, Mexican drug cartels who use tunnels under the border have begun smuggling higher grade marijuana out of the US to sell at a premium south of the border.

cof


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Are they that much better than cheaper ones? Pulling plants in and out of my tent sucks big balls at 6+ weeks flower. I'm wanting something like this pretty badly.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I haven't discontinued yet but I want as many of you guys on the thread Sun. at 10:00pm est.
> to get high with me. Damn the trouble, I've had it with abstaining, my birthday is worth something
> if not 1 good high. If they pull me for that f'em I'll deal with it.


we'll join you and wish you a high ole time.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, the method sevens are way better, I tested them out at the grow shop and the methods are 10x better, but the cheaper ones work ok still and are like 1/10 of the cost. My gf won't give me mine til christmas  I guess she wants me to get cataracts or something


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 4, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> I haven't discontinued yet but I want as many of you guys on the thread Sun. at 10:00pm est.
> to get high with me. Damn the trouble, I've had it with abstaining, my birthday is worth something
> if not 1 good high. If they pull me for that f'em I'll deal with it.



Not sure how long you have been on the opiates and you prob. Know this but whatever you do don't stop them all at once, slowly tapper off them but taking fewer and fewer.. The withdrawals are worse then anything I have ever experienced..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, the method sevens are way better, I tested them out at the grow shop and the methods are 10x better, but the cheaper ones work ok still and are like 1/10 of the cost. My gf won't give me mine til christmas  I guess she wants me to get cataracts or something


Tell her that, be like if you don't give me those I won't be able to see your beautiful face on Xmas morning


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

lol, i tried giggles, she said "you've been in that light for 10 years, another couple weeks won't hurt ya" and i said "...ok babe.." *sigh*


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Happy 420 6ers, ahh. I love loungin and relaxing time.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol, i tried giggles, she said "you've been in that light for 10 years, another couple weeks won't hurt ya" and i said "...ok babe.." *sigh*


Get down on your knee's and spread those legs and eat your way to freedom....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol! Been there, did that, she made me a sandwich but no glasses, it's a cruel world lmao


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 4, 2014)

I got the motor for the mover in place and now just need to get the wire. Hopefully I'll get a little more time tonight to work on it so I can get the fan relocated.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I got the motor for the mover in place and now just need to get the wire. Hopefully I'll get a little more time tonight to work on it so I can get the fan relocated.


Nice dez, I've never had a light mover, how are they? Does it increase production or just evens out the canopy better? I've been thinking about them for a while now but i assume there's no way to mount one in a tent? or is there a way to use one in a tent?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

You could use one in a tent if you had good enough supports but yea basically you cover more area with less light.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

hmm, yeah my tent is pretty flimsy, it's made of metal but the light support rod bows a little and my fan/filter I had to use 2 of the support rods and that's bending pretty good. One of these days i'll get to play outside of a tent, I got a garage but I just don't have the money to insulate it


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Insulation really isn't that much. But there's more to do then that I know  

My garage is my next project. Got some big plans to shoot for. Big things to come


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

you only need to insulate around your grow area....carve out only part of your garage.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol! Been there, did that, she made me a sandwich but no glasses, it's a cruel world lmao


Lmao! Sounds like my wife right there.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> you only need to insulate around your grow area....carve out only part of your garage.
> 
> 
> cof


Unless you're like me and like to work and restore cars in your garage in the winter. Also love to do woodworking. Gonna heat it to


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

yeah, that's true, i could just insulate a section, I'd like to do a 5x10, but the car get's parked in there and there's some giant windows i'd have to cover. I think I have enough scrap wood to build a frame and the insulation board works well for walls and easy to work with. hmm, i have to draw up a plan sometime, I know i'd have to run a space heater at lights off which would double my electric, that's the only thing that sucks with this tier electric crap, if i add one more appliance my kw cost doubles, it sucksssss


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey Everybody! here's a look at my ladies right now!

For the vast majority they are looking pretty bomb, but just a few tops (being tops of main colas) are having this yellowing starting on the inside of the leaf. I think its a Magnesium or Iron deficiency, i've been feeding them calmag to try and fix it and it seems to be making SOME difference, but i could be imagining it.

I think it could also be a zinc deficiency, but i can't find any nutes that have zinc at any of my local hydro shops...

I don't have anything to measure my PH, and i'm going to be stuck without it unless you all think i'm completely fucked right now without it.

The plants with the yellowing are between 3 1/2 feet tall and 5'3", so they stretched pretty hard and grew pretty huge, maybe something contributing to the deficiency if that is the problem? (was out of town while vegging)
   
^That pic is the best example of the yellowing, that is by far the most extreme case. My temps are pretty reasonable, usually about 79F, but my plants are about 10" from my 600w hps. There is very good air flow over the plants though, I highly doubt its heat stress. Maybe light bleach?

I already took some steps to move my tops a few inches further from the light, as of right this second i cannot raise it more

I'm afraid of nute burns so I never use full strength, should I maybe just give some of these guys a good heap of calmag?

If you look REALLY close you can see the outsides of the leaves are still dark green, but the entire insides are rich yellow. The leaves are not deformed, except for a few but thats from other reasons

Thoughts well appreciated!

(This post isnt about showing off any dankness, purely diagnostic  )


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

actually, if i ran 12/12 1/2 the day on one side and 12/12 the other half of the day, and exhaust the heat from the light into the room that is off for each room, that would off set the heat and i wouldn't have to use a heater, but still puts my bills way up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Iron or sulfer? heat will turn a plant crispy, light intensity can yellow the tops, my plant directly under the hps, just one or two tops is green but way lighter green then the rest and it's from the radiation or something the light gives off, is that plant directly under the light? Is it the whole plant or are other branches ok? I don't think it's gonna kill you're plant whatever it is though, don't freak out too much. Too intense light or iron def. would probably be most likely


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> yeah, that's true, i could just insulate a section, I'd like to do a 5x10, but the car get's parked in there and there's some giant windows i'd have to cover. I think I have enough scrap wood to build a frame and the insulation board works well for walls and easy to work with. hmm, i have to draw up a plan sometime, I know i'd have to run a space heater at lights off which would double my electric, that's the only thing that sucks with this tier electric crap, if i add one more appliance my kw cost doubles, it sucksssss


that's the size grow area I have and I divided it in into 2 areas about 5 X 5 each. One side is for bloom with 2 600's and the other side is for veg with a 4 bulb and a 6 bulb T-5 that are stacked.....fortunately my electricity is not tiered.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Iron or sulfer? heat will turn a plant crispy, light intensity can yellow the tops, my plant directly under the hps, just one or two tops is green but way lighter green then the rest and it's from the radiation or something the light gives off, is that plant directly under the light? Is it the whole plant or are other branches ok? I don't think it's gonna kill you're plant whatever it is though, don't freak out too much. Too intense light or iron def. would probably be most likely


The plant is pretty close to the light like I said, but just the top. And only the tops are having the symptoms. I've been making steps towards moving my plants a bit further from the lights though. I've been up and down google and I cant find anything exactly like what I have going on

Also i'll look into sulfur deficiencies


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

I had three plants turn yellow all over. Blamed it on a poor soil mix....but the smoke was good.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

i reallllllyyyyyy miss the regular flat rate electric, my bill is $250 now with just 1000w and a few 2 bulb 32w floros, and I haven't even had to run the heat yet, I think I'll be doing all wood stove this winter. I'd be at $400 if I added any more lights, some friends are hitting $800+ a month out here, it's ridiculous!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2014)

mine usually runs around $400 during warm weather and $300 during winter......the house is drafty.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey Everybody! here's a look at my ladies right now!
> 
> For the vast majority they are looking pretty bomb, but just a few tops (being tops of main colas) are having this yellowing starting on the inside of the leaf. I think its a Magnesium or Iron deficiency, i've been feeding them calmag to try and fix it and it seems to be making SOME difference, but i could be imagining it.
> 
> ...


Are the top of the plants getting dry? if so load up on mag.
They look similar to mine a few grows back and it was mag def.
Use epsom salts @ 1tsp. per gal.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Could any heat/air guys help me out with something. Can I exhaust my tent into one of the ac/heat vents on the floor? It doesn't run that much, if at all during the day and at night it might run one time. I'm still battling humidity and it would be easier to vent to the ducting on the floor instead of running a 10' duct out of the room. Just tested the tent with the exhaust off and it went to 100% humidity in about 10 minutes.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Could any heat/air guys help me out with something. Can I exhaust my tent into one of the ac/heat vents on the floor? It doesn't run that much, if at all during the day and at night it might run one time. I'm still battling humidity and it would be easier to vent to the ducting on the floor instead of running a 10' duct out of the room. Just tested the tent with the exhaust off and it went to 100% humidity in about 10 minutes.


Yes you can do that, but it will push the air out other vents unless you close them off or don't care about the heat. It's actually what I set my friend up with recently to supplement his heat in his trailer. He use a wood stove so his heater doesn't run much. It's not going to be that noticeable if divided amongst all the vents in all actuality. So yea your all good. We closed all of his vents off to direct the free heat to his bedroom vent only.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

So both harlequins are reeking of lemon pledge. The terps are off the charts on these girls.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

I gave it a shot jimmer, but it didn't lower my humidity any more than with just ducting it into the grow room. grr... I've never had to deal with humidity, even my basement in ny was 50% all year round.I can already tell the small 4 pint dehumidifer i just ordered ain't gonna cut it, i'm gonna have to return it before i even get it delivered. Thank god i have a home depot card. Got a 30 pint dehumidifier i can pick up tomorrow and hope i can get the humidity in the 50% range and lower later on in the grow

Giggles, that harlquinn is one of the bests plants for oils, you're going to be very happy with that one


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I gave it a shot jimmer, but it didn't lower my humidity any more than with just ducting it into the grow room. grr... I've never had to deal with humidity, even my basement in ny was 50% all year round.I can already tell the small 4 pint dehumidifer i just ordered ain't gonna cut it, i'm gonna have to return it before i even get it delivered. Thank god i have a home depot card. Got a 30 pint dehumidifier i can pick up tomorrow and hope i can get the humidity in the 50% range and lower later on in the grow
> 
> Giggles, that harlquinn is one of the bests plants for oils, you're going to be very happy with that one


I plan making ice wax from them 

Oh and to lower humidity change your intake. That's how I adjust mine is with a speed controller on the intake.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

no doubt, i'll have to get a controller, I've never used one, can i just hook it up to my exhaust fan? My fan only has one speed and it's full blast


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

it's like i'm learning to grow all over again, it's amazing how drastic environments can change from place to place, i had to raise my humidity all summer, was way too low and now it's the complete opposite lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> no doubt, i'll have to get a controller, I've never used one, can i just hook it up to my exhaust fan? My fan only has one speed and it's full blast


My bad dude I'm baked. Intake needs to be low RH air and more powerful exhaust to lower RH.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol Oh OK, I just use passive intake at the moment bro. Here's another question, I've never had this happen before so no idea what is going on. My tangilope was eating LOTS of food so I was gradually raising the nute levels. After a week I noticed it stopped growing. Checked the ppm level and it was much higher than when I started, so I know it became to high of a nute concentration and it was only drinking water and not taking in the nutes. So I lowered the nutes to a lower concentration and now it's eating them like crazy, went from 650ppm to 600ppm in 8 hrs. But the thing I don't understand is there is not one single sign of over feeding at all. I wouldn't have known unless I checked the ppm level. Ppm went up from 750ppm to 950-1000 because it drank so much water that the nutrients got wicked concentrated. Why didn't anything happen to the plant!? Not even a tip burn, I'm so stumped, do I have a plant that will not be hurt by any level of fertilizer? I'm smoking a little more right now too so sorry if this didn't make sense, but I have no clue, I can't find anything in the forums about it happening


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 4, 2014)

Psycho Killer
 

OG #18


Cheese Surprise
 

East Coast Sour Diesel Haze 
 

Psycho Killer


----------



## moondance (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm with ya Oldman - Beast looks yummy, I hope mine (PK) look as good.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> . Not to mention it's been a few years since I've had a Indica grow. These hybrid sativas are great,


I have a question for you about the sativas. Don't these add to your anxiety and not being able to sleep? Just curious. I love them but the gf smokes me out of house and home with them trying to get relief.


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> it's like i'm learning to grow all over again, it's amazing how drastic environments can change from place to place, i had to raise my humidity all summer, was way too low and now it's the complete opposite lol


fan speed controllers are great for quieting a fan even if they won't lower your humidity. that damprid stuff will help with humidity if you are in a somewhat closed environment


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's some wake and bake music that reminds me of the whole 600!




I almost forgot, some of you might remember I had a pontiac vibe that I blew the motor in and it went to the shop for a new one. Well 3 months later he's finally done and I get to pick it up today.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 5, 2014)

Good Morning Fellas may your friday be blessed with nugs of dank and smoke that stanks


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 5, 2014)

Gonna try and up pot the little ones and still debating whether or not I should dwc that SourKushxDeepBlue in a 5 gallon already


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Here's some wake and bake music that reminds me of the whole 600!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever get satisfaction from the wrong motor deal?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

Good morning NYC hope you have a great day too. Maybe there will be something good in todays mail


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good morning NYC hope you have a great day too. Maybe there will be something good in todays mail


i really hope so it would be a great way to bring in my new year especially after my thanksgiving ordeal.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Good Morning Fellas may your friday be blessed with nugs of dank and smoke that stanks


Wish mine was bro. Need it more then ever right now....

But good morning 6. Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2014)

AP. I would guess it a ph issue. Like when it was 650 the ph was in a good range so the plant ate up all it wanted. Then when you added more nutes the ph got out of range and she couldn't uptake nutes at all. Just a guess, but would seem in my mind to explain things a bit.

I wondered the same thing as oldman. Did you have to pay for the right motor?

And yeah for me sativas are panic inducing and I can't sleep. I'm not saying I don't have fun with them. I enjoy a minor panic attack now and then.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2014)

I've found sativas with degraded thc and higher cbd are actually what I like. It takes my pain and anger away and makes me giggly it also lets me get shit done. I like the indica for sleep though. 

Of course if I smoke enough of anything I'll fall asleep


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2014)

all i have to do is sit in a cumfy chair and i fall asleep lol


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've found sativas with degraded thc and higher cbd are actually what I like. It takes my pain and anger away and makes me giggly it also lets me get shit done. I like the indica for sleep though.
> 
> Of course if I smoke enough of anything I'll fall asleep


Hey bro have you checked your email?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hey bro have you checked your email?


Yep just got back to you!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have a question for you about the sativas. Don't these add to your anxiety and not being able to sleep? Just curious. I love them but the gf smokes me out of house and home with them trying to get relief.


I think it depends on the strain jimmer, I don't think I've ever had a pure sativa, maybe a long time ago, but everything I smoke is pretty much a hybrid of some sort. The indica actually make my anxiety worse if i smoke it during the day time because it knocks me out quite a bit more than a sativa and I can't keep busy when I'm supposed to be awake.. basically I'm a couch potato with a head full of anxiety, so i'll just lay there with anxiety. not sure if that makes sense  With sativas I can get a boost during the day and motivated and focused, and when I'm focused on doing things my anxiety is at it's weak point. .But at night it's different, when I first start smoking any strain, doesn't matter indica or sativa dom. .. it will eventually put me out at bed time, but when I get used to what I'm smoking, and if it's a sativa dom. that's when the true qualities of the strain start to happen and I'll have trouble sleeping because it just makes me want to do something. If I switch up the strain monthly or bi-weekly it usually works where I can get to sleep, even if it's sativa. I have 4 strains going this run so it should help me out a lot better since I'll be able to switch what i'm smoking more often. If I could, I would have an indica garden for the night time and a sativa for the day time, at night I would mix 75/25 sativa to indica to smoke, that would probably work the best for getting to sleep and controlling the anxiety at night (when my anxiety is at it's worst)
Another edit: 75/25 indica to sativa

Edit: congrats on getting your car back dude!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> AP. I would guess it a ph issue. Like when it was 650 the ph was in a good range so the plant ate up all it wanted. Then when you added more nutes the ph got out of range and she couldn't uptake nutes at all. Just a guess, but would seem in my mind to explain things a bit.
> 
> I wondered the same thing as oldman. Did you have to pay for the right motor?
> 
> And yeah for me sativas are panic inducing and I can't sleep. I'm not saying I don't have fun with them. I enjoy a minor panic attack now and then.


That could be it, I'm still figuring out what ph range she likes, it was in range at 5.8-6 for the most part, but now that I think about it, when she was growing the best her ph was mid 5s? I'm gonna tweak the ph slowly over the next week and see what happens. Usually the 5.8-6 works for me but i have had dwc plants that like a lower ph. Thanks jig!


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 5, 2014)

I love this part of flowering

It is either day 24 or 31 of flower. I misplaced my notes somehow...

(Edit: This is actually one of the branches on the plant I posted pics of earlier with the very yellow top. Goes to show the rest of the plant is pretty diggity)


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 5, 2014)

Went to the DepotHome and got some organic potting soil perlite blood&bone meal mixed it all up and uppotted the kids today. I left the cheeses alone but the 2 SourKushxDeepBlue and anehiem og got new homes 
 

Check out the roots on the SourKushxDeepBlue I took out the aerogarden.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

One of my zlh (super lemon haze clone ) that is getting chopped on sunday


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Some Psychosis I chopped a few days ago,


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Some Psychosis I chopped a few days ago,
> View attachment 3307507 View attachment 3307508 View attachment 3307509


True beauty Garybhoy. SLH is one of my favorites.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> True beauty Garybhoy. SLH is one of my favorites.


This slh is fast becoming a favourite of mine as well, its a really strong lemon all the way thrpugh growing and only has a slight haze smell and taste to it even if u take it to 11 weeks, its a keeper pheno thats now starting to make its rounds throughout the uk just now.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> This slh is fast becoming a favourite of mine as well, its a really strong lemon all the way thrpugh growing and only has a slight haze smell and taste to it even if u take it to 11 weeks, its a keeper pheno thats now starting to make its rounds throughout the uk just now.


Hopefully you can keep it going. A good lemon pheno is worth saving.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hopefully you can keep it going. A good lemon pheno is worth saving.


I will be and I have a few mates that are also growing out cuts they have of it, and I know at least 4 or 5 more who have it lol, its not going to be disappearing anytime soon, its prob the best lemon strain ive ever tried


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2014)

Got the new system up and running. Guess I might ditch IE for browsing. Change can be so frustrating. Managed to get my files back from the had drive after removing the bloody thing, plugging it into a box, spending some cash on software and finally getting all my shizz back. Anyway, managed to upload a couple of pics, will try some more, or maybe just go to bed.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 5, 2014)

@DST - Fooking nice man!!

@AlphaPhase - It looked like you got your question about the mover answered. All I can add is that I had this one in a tent at one time.

I helped my buddy with his garage again today and he gave me more toys. Some for the kids and some for me, lol. He gave me a little cheap r/c airplane and a really nice quadcopter kit. He also gave me the motors, propellers and speed controls that it needs. What it doesn't have is a brain and those are $150-300, depending on what you need it to do. I've got the airplane together and ready to go. I just don't know how big of an area I need in order to fly it safely so I want to take it to an empty parking lot before trying to fly it out front of the house.
Oh, and I didn't end up having any time to work on the room. Maybe tonight will be different, we'll see.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2014)

Good to know dez, I'll look into them and see if I can incorporate it into my tent some how, I'd really rather do 2 600s though, wouldn't need a mover in the tent if I did that. What's a light mover cost compared to a 600 set up? 

On another note, since I can't get to not over water my soil plants through my head, even when I only use 50ml in a 2 gallon pot I still over water smh.. , I'm attempting to clone a small soil plant seedling. It has a few sets of leaves so if it roots in the cloner I'm going to convert the veg room to hydro. It seems as soon as I get the hang of watering, bam, I mess up and all my seedlings suffer. So disappointed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

DST said:


> Got the new system up and running. Guess I might ditch IE for browsing. Change can be so frustrating. Managed to get my files back from the had drive after removing the bloody thing, plugging it into a box, spending some cash on software and finally getting all my shizz back. Anyway, managed to upload a couple of pics, will try some more, or maybe just go to bed.
> View attachment 3307532
> View attachment 3307533
> View attachment 3307534


Nice for the first thing to pop up. Great looking oil you have. Think this will work for hash material


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2014)

What is that doc?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice for the first thing to pop up. Great looking oil you have. Think this will work for hash material
> View attachment 3307608


Well done Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What is that doc?


Pw x og


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Pw x og


Nice I've got 3 of those  how they yield? How bout cherry puff?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Did you ever get satisfaction from the wrong motor deal?





jigfresh said:


> AP. I would guess it a ph issue. Like when it was 650 the ph was in a good range so the plant ate up all it wanted. Then when you added more nutes the ph got out of range and she couldn't uptake nutes at all. Just a guess, but would seem in my mind to explain things a bit.
> 
> I wondered the same thing as oldman. Did you have to pay for the right motor?
> 
> And yeah for me sativas are panic inducing and I can't sleep. I'm not saying I don't have fun with them. I enjoy a minor panic attack now and then.


Yes I ended up paying the extra $300 for the motor then the garage charged me an extra $200 to move it out and back in without the axles on it. I went and filed a small claims for the $500 since it only cost $25 to file. I figure they will at least waste money on a lawyer or call me to settle. I might win, I might not but this is my first ever law suit. I really don't believe in sueing but wrong is wrong. The car did run great though and I drove it all the way to the city and back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nice I've got 3 of those  how they yield? How bout cherry puff?


So far some like a good og some more. #7 and #2 look to be really nice yielding. a couple need a far chance that are in the two corners. The cherry puff those were the only s1 seeds i had so you will find out. Good weed though
Bw x heri with alligator kush #5 spliff


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice doc! 

My Aurora just sprouted so tomorrow I'll be trying my first seed started in hydro. Believe it or not I've always grown seeds in soil til I can clone them for hydro, really a ewaste of time doing that.


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I'll keep my day job,this pic took to long to get..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2014)

Getting some practice in for coming up gig so why not a lil leap frog...


----------



## past times (Dec 5, 2014)

Not bad for a bottom nug. Girl Scout Cookie. This was the best girl   out of 10 seeds. As a whole didn't love the strain though.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2014)

When I up potted these two dogs from seed so there is a pheno different but were fed the same. 1 was put in my normal soil mixture, the other in the hydro stores guy's new mixture. Here are the 2 plants in sequence with different post for speed reasons. is it my comp. What are your guy's opinion, I'm a little stuck on it.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 5, 2014)

This is #2(is it my comp. or riu thats slow?). I had some random shots but will wait. Thanks now for the opinions.  

My mixture is this one and I expected smaller results from the temp and snow issue before my shed was winter ready but I'm really not sure about the first one. It is by far a lot bigger but........


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Jimmer, your mix looks more crystallized. The other one is bigger yeah, could it be stress making the smaller buds be small and frosty, did they have the same conditions in the grow room or was one on a colder side of the grow room? Top quantity and bottom looks quality brotha, looks way more resinous. Unless it's just different pheno?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Defoliation kicks ass. There. I said it. I had to get that out. Lol, my test results came back positive and I can't really think of anything bad to say about it, mind you I didn't take every leaf, but I took 100s over the course of a few weeks. I hope no one hates me now for saying that 

edit: all nodes are about 1/4" apart


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2014)

damn jimmer, that thumb though!..............


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2014)

Defoliating in the right place kicks ass.....

And yeh Jimmer, RIU is like Death warmed up at the moment....


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> damn jimmer, that thumb though!..............


I didn't want to say anything, lol....looks like someone sat on it


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2014)

looking nice and tidy in there dst, nobody likes a bushy undercarriage now! is that the pit?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Right on dst, defoliation for the win! Felt good to clean em up *snip snip*


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2014)

I cleaned up my ladies underside as well. Things are gearing up in the old closet.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 6, 2014)

DST said:


> Defoliating in the right place kicks ass.....
> View attachment 3307768
> And yeh Jimmer, RIU is like Death warmed up at the moment....


 Very Nice Work DST.

I hope things bounce back for this place.  I surely do.

I am still a rookie grower, but I have noticed that if I do leave some vegetation below the canopy for too long into flower, the plant actually starts ditching them anyway. They start getting discolored and frail looking and fall off at the slightest touch while everything that is above is green and lush.
I don't know if that is what is really happening or not, but I know most other plants ( trees and shrubs) ditch those that do not produce deeper under the canopy.

Have a great weekend everybody.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Figgy (Dec 6, 2014)

Happy Saturday 600! It been a while since I've had a weekend off, and didn't have to do anything but hang out and get blazed! Hope yall have a great weekend.

Time to take this guy out for the morning. He's giving me the "look".


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2014)

Your next post is number 600 figgy. Make it a good one.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 6, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jimmer, your mix looks more crystallized. The other one is bigger yeah, could it be stress making the smaller buds be small and frosty, did they have the same conditions in the grow room or was one on a colder side of the grow room? Top quantity and bottom looks quality brotha, looks way more resinous. Unless it's just different pheno?


They have literally lived their life since seed next to each other. The smaller one is about what I expected do to growing conditions for a few weeks, they were going through some temp swings until the cold broke for good and I could set my shed up for winter months. The 1 thing I have left to do is get a 2 inch layer of foam on the floor of the shed keep the root zone from absorbing the cold through the floor. AS COF and Bassman pointed out last year and made a diference, My reasoning behind this is there are some additives in his like Langbeinite, soft rock phos, and neem cake in his mix and I'm not fimiliar with langbeinite and think that might be some of the reason for the size different. The one in this soil seems to be 2-3 weeks behind also.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 6, 2014)

DST said:


> I didn't want to say anything, lol....looks like someone sat on it


Thats 25 years of slicing it, smashing it, and probably a few years of sucking it. You think it's bad, be thankful I don't post selfies. But here's another thumb shot with a sour cherry, this plant is blowing up but to hard to get out for pics with out hps.

here's a bud fro a Cantaloupe kush I harvest thursday night.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello brothers hope everyone is well need to post more often but here is a update of the lady's couple of weeks to go

Main Lined - Big Bang
LST - Bubblegum

12/12 - 47 days

Anyway keep it green


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 6, 2014)

Giggles bro i hope your wife get better. Maybe grow a couple huge plants so you can keep up with her meds. Sending good vibes.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2014)

I think you are looking at different genetics. It took a few seeds to find a keeper.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I think you are looking at different genetics. It took a few seeds to find a keeper.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree just different phenos. I have had very different looking dogs.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 6, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Could any heat/air guys help me out with something. Can I exhaust my tent into one of the ac/heat vents on the floor? It doesn't run that much, if at all during the day and at night it might run one time. I'm still battling humidity and it would be easier to vent to the ducting on the floor instead of running a 10' duct out of the room. Just tested the tent with the exhaust off and it went to 100% humidity in about 10 minutes.


MY belief is not unless you disconnect the register from the system. The output reg into the room would feed the other rooms (heat and smell) , if you run the heater at all it may screw up the balance also, but others may have different opinions.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 6, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Defoliation kicks ass. There. I said it. I had to get that out. Lol, my test results came back positive and I can't really think of anything bad to say about it, mind you I didn't take every leaf, but I took 100s over the course of a few weeks. I hope no one hates me now for saying that
> 
> edit: all nodes are about 1/4" apart


I always ending up defoliating, cant stand to look at the half dead leaves and then take some that are covering buds and then... I usually wait for 1-2 weeks before end time to take the remainder.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking fantastic y'all! 

One thing shitty about being off grid is I can't just bust out some lights and start growing  I did move to Cali for a particular reason though right? Will see what this next summer brings for me.

Done trimming so I hope to be around more


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Looking fantastic y'all!
> 
> One thing shitty about being off grid is I can't just bust out some lights and start growing  I did move to Cali for a particular reason though right? Will see what this next summer brings for me.
> 
> Done trimming so I hope to be around more


Great to here from you
Bet you have had it with trimming by now. You going to go to jig's or the Bbq next weekend?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tip hippy, I forced myself to get a dehumidifier to take care of the problem. The first night using it (last night) was working great, opened the tent at lights on today saw 99% humidity, scratched my head like wtf is going on, realized the ducting came off the light so the exhaust fan was blowing in the tent. So I fixed that and now haveto wait till ttomorrow to see how the dehumidifier does during the lights off period  if it's not one thing it's another. Btw, I massacred the tangilope over the last couple days and it responded well, i didn't just trim the lowers I trimmed everything blocking a top (was scared to do it but it was worth it). Some plants just need a buzz cut to let the shaded tops become real tops  it grew 20 or so new tops that would have been cut off later in flower if I didn't pluck the leaves. Here's the before pic


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2014)

Am I running the BBQ Saturday? I was hoping to just order some pizza or something so I don't have to think too much  but I can grill up some burgers and dogs if you prefer Doc. I'll have some snacks and shiz too.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn next weekend is my girlfriends birthday and we planned a little getaway north of here... I don't have much leeway after being so busy trimming for 6 weeks  
Where abouts are we talking? FFS I'd love to grill up a storm for y'all and get my chill on and finally meet some of you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Man I'd love to be bbq'in but the weather is rain and floods til spring up here. Gonna try to grill some salmon fillets real quick if isn't raining for 20 minutes tonight  other wise it's looking like an all stove top kinda winter


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 6, 2014)

Changed it up a little trying to get those cheese real big and keep the SourKushxDeepBlue & Anahiem OG normal got both of them running under 320w MH's I finally feel like I'm starting to be able to control my environment better.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2014)

Peeps are meeting up at my place on Saturday. I live in South Orange County, SoCal brother. It would be a long drive for a BBQ but you are definitely welcome at my place. I'm about 6 hours south of Sacramento, I think, to give you an idea of where I'm at..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking great nyc, plenty of air flow in there now, you shouldn't have too many heat issues with that setup


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2014)

If there are any other 600 members that would like to join us next Saturday, let me know. I'm not planning to do a whole lot, I just wanted to get to know some new peeps and hang out with the peeps I already know. Maybe trade some genetics


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

That'd be awesome dez, thanks for the offer brotha. I'm 2 hrs. north of sac so that's a ways away, but in the spring/ summer when i got some more time and the weathers better I'd be down for sure. Is studio city near orange county by any chance? There's a dispensary Buds n' Roses I wanna check out in studio city at some point. Guess it's kyle kushman's so i'm curious what they have there


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2014)

He was talking about the nor cal bbq I'm sure. No need to go through all the hassle of cooking.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you guys know if high humidity at lights off causes excessive stretch in flower? My spb has already near tripled in size in the first 13 days of flower and it's the plants closest to the light? Light is 16-18" away from tops? I thought low humidity or high temps caused stretching?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

You should get some In-N-Out for Doc to try! I wish I could join! I am heading up to Sac for the BBQ.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2014)

Who wants to see some porn?!?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Am I running the BBQ Saturday? I was hoping to just order some pizza or something so I don't have to think too much  but I can grill up some burgers and dogs if you prefer Doc. I'll have some snacks and shiz too.


Pizza works! I just would love to kick back and enjoy the company. Talk weed, music, life, and the future


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Damn next weekend is my girlfriends birthday and we planned a little getaway north of here... I don't have much leeway after being so busy trimming for 6 weeks
> Where abouts are we talking? FFS I'd love to grill up a storm for y'all and get my chill on and finally meet some of you.


I will be back out west and maybe we can get together then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

Image dump..........

Psychosis mostly with a couple of Exo thrown in.

8 plants, 3 x 600w HPS.

About to go fox-tail silly up in this biznitch!


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2014)

Firestak house......
Duende aka trolls nuggets


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2014)

Seeing all this finished bud is making me sad. Wish I could wave a magic wand and make mine be done so I'd have meds for the wife. Tonight's a rough night for her.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

very nice yorkshire and gen! Monster buds on that phsycosis!

I hear ya giggles, i'm pretty much in the same boat too  another couple months are things will be better. Upload those pics brotha man!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2014)

Harlequin x maui kicking ass and taking names. Day 16 12/12


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting article. To long to copy and paste...

The 'Big Buddha' flooding UK with cannabis seeds... sold openly on your local high street

Milo Yung, who calls himself 'the Big Buddha', claims to be the founder of Britain's 'number one' brand of cannabis, Big Buddha Cheese, which can be found in UK headshops as seeds.



cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice Giggles, she's filling in quickly. In your rtlo do you just add bloom nutes like a tea or is everything in the soil for veg and flower? 
Interesting article cof, hoping to get a cheese for my birthday so I can finally grow one


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice Giggles, she's filling in quickly. In your rtlo do you just add bloom nutes like a tea or is everything in the soil for veg and flower?
> Interesting article cof, hoping to get a cheese for my birthday so I can finally grow one


Thanks bro.

They get a tea from time to time. 

Every single girl has frost on them. At 16 days in I'm impressed. They are extremely happy and I'm hoping for top quality medicine. I'll grab some macros tomorrow so you guys can see what I'm talking bout.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2014)

Fusion channel has the Cannabusiness Report on TV-Ch 244-Dish. A positive report.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 6, 2014)

I was able to get the lights switched out today so there's a bare 600 burning bright in there now. The ceiling is all tattered looking now from moving things around. Hopefully soon I can get some more reflective film to replace whats up there now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome giggles, you'll definitely get quality meds for sure, they are always looking excellent. 

Nice plant Bob, how far those things in flower? Some chunkers ya got there


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 6, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3308308


That is some frosty goodness great job


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 6, 2014)

Fireballs, 32days from flip...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs, 32days from flip...


Think i'll add that to my next seed order only 32 days with frost like that is amazing how longs the flowering time on it... ?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs, 32days from flip...


Well Bob, sweet stuff.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2014)

I was having a hard time sleeping so I got up and checked on the room. Temp is holding at 81.4 so I think it'll be fine without using the AC .

Now it's time to go back to bed for a few more hours.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

some great growers up in the 600, not bad company either lol.

great grows everybody, this should be the best harvest of the year so make the most of the awesome conditions and fuck shit up!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2014)

Is doobie bro around???


----------



## Figgy (Dec 7, 2014)

Good morning 6! I wanted to say thanks to all here. I've learned so damn much over the past months from just about everyone. I never knew I would be growing a year ago. I had thought about it, but would have told you it wasn't going to happen. 9 months and 2 grows later here we are! Maybe one day I'll have the opportunity to meet some of you, but until then we have RIU. I just wanted to say thank you.

So yesterday was a good day! Started with a wake and bake, some errand running, more smoking, and broke the wife off something fierce! "I can't feel my face." were her last words before passing out for a nap . Weighed out the dried bud from the first plant. It came in at 125g. That doesn't count the popcorn that went to qwiso. Picked up a Christmas tree, and finished the day with the bubbler and 2 episodes of The Walking Dead. 

This has been my morning so far:
  Some qwiso evaporating 
 Can't put any ornaments near the bottom. My son thinks they're toy balls

Post 600 bitches!

Have a good day!

@jigfresh - I tried to make it a good one!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2014)

That was more than good enough bro. 

I hear you on the ornament toys. My little one can reach about 1/2 the way up. Tree looks a joke with all the ornaments crammed up top. hahaha

Looks like a good morning for sure.

I'm glad you found your way into to the 600.

Roots and tubes. Boats and hoes.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

nice looking veggies there jig, remember to not let them get too big now lol, i take it you are jsut running the bottom tube this run, let the plants grow "up" more.
seriously though, how much longer you gonna veg for? i think you are getting close now


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2014)

a frosty good morning 600................


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2014)

that is a super sticky looking bud, Bob.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2014)

Well I think I'm gonna get a few more plants to fill in the top row. The plants I think I'm getting are pretty big things, not sure if they plan is the best to put them up top, but that's what's going down... so Oh well. 

I think I'll just veg till Saturday when I get my lights back. Can't really go vert with just the one panel... it doesn't cover enough. I wanted to flip the other day, but alas, not enough light.

Shitty thing is about it all.... I'm down to about 3 bowls worth of shake at the bottom of jars. I have a bag of 3 year old trim I tried smoking yesterday. Shit it tasted bad. I have some hash, but don't have a screen. Will have to go get one to tide me over.

Not to worry doc... I'll secure something before you show up.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

lol, lives in the land of weed and runs out, i hope you get something special for your guest


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 7, 2014)

It sucks that you're running out, Jig. I can hook you up if you want to meet me someplace. I'm running low but I have enough to share with my friends. Heck, you could get your lights back a little sooner too, if you want, lol.

My shiz isn't anything special but it gets the job done


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Well I think I'm gonna get a few more plants to fill in the top row. The plants I think I'm getting are pretty big things, not sure if they plan is the best to put them up top, but that's what's going down... so Oh well.
> 
> I think I'll just veg till Saturday when I get my lights back. Can't really go vert with just the one panel... it doesn't cover enough. I wanted to flip the other day, but alas, not enough light.
> 
> ...


I can tighten you up a bit Sat. jig 

EDIT: or earlier if your comin down the hill


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 7, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3308308


Super frosty well done so far bro.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 7, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> That was more than good enough bro.
> 
> I hear you on the ornament toys. My little one can reach about 1/2 the way up. Tree looks a joke with all the ornaments crammed up top. hahaha
> 
> ...


Haha that's awesome looks like a blonde wig joe dirt roots


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 7, 2014)

Damn bob that is magazines cover frost great job


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guys, just a reminder for 10:00pm est to join me in a birthday smoke-in.
Thanks for the best 5 months of education and friendship I've had in too long
of a time. 600 are the best.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> lol, lives in the land of weed and runs out, i hope you get something special for your guest


I know! lol I am going to pull the Super Skunk, so that
it can start drying....the Green Crack is going too fast. 

:0)

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys, just a reminder for 10:00pm est to join me in a birthday smoke-in.
> Thanks for the best 5 months of education and friendship I've had in too long
> of a time. 600 are the best.


Bowls are loaded and waiting....though they might have some use before !0:00.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy birthday oldman!! Hope u have a great one buddy


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time , I've been gone. But back at it again. Well most know, I went back to school, 14 hr days. And got mites too. And just shut my grow down, and sun grew a little. Lost my net, and computer. Well getting my computer fixed, so I can make some new, grow vids. Will be breeding some clones I got from harbordside. Fire og, purple kush, girl scout cookies-thin ment-, purple cadillac, s.f.v kush, jellybean and cross with B.B strains. Well hope everyone's doing great.. right now I'm growing B.B gear right now. Dog, Smelly cherry, and my b.b cross I made. Dog x with seed livers, q.q x dipsy, . Only thing my seeds are mixed up, yeah I fucked up.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking fantas all  happy b day oldman!

Jig, I gots some greens for ya over here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Looking fantas all  happy b day oldman!
> 
> Jig, I gots some greens for ya over here


I bet you do hoss!

Guy looks like i will be pulling some long days getting ready to go out of town, so i may only pass through the 600 for awhile. Made room for new moms


----------



## Javadog (Dec 7, 2014)

That is a lot of structure for small ladies.

Good luck Doc!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks! I have my route now and will tie the octagon back tonight. Have to get some jods finished this week and i will be ready


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guys just thought I'd come here for some cheering up. Been a horrible night/day for me. Wife woke up screaming in pain and hasn't been able to get out of bed. Went and got a lil for her and wouldn't you know it didn't even weigh right. Idk guys but I'm just bout to give up...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys just thouGoogle, and was d come here for some cheering up. Been a horrible night/day for me. Wife woke up screaming in pain and hasn't been able to get out of bed. Went and got a lil for her and wouldn't you know it didn't even weigh right. Idk guys but I'm just bout to give up...


Sorry to here. Hope things get better gig read some of your grows on google I found


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sorry to here. Hope things get better gig read some of your grows on google I found


I'm hoping they do but nothing even close to coming down. I'm just in a not so good place right now and when I go get something around here it's always short so there's no point. Shits just gonna suck for the next 30 days. Might actually just leave riu for the time being.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the wife bro and local problems, that's a shit.


----------



## Canna Pazza (Dec 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks guys.


 Happy B-Day!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 7, 2014)

Dr d, lookin green and groovy man! 

Giggles, head up man. I hope she feels better, only a little while longer til your stuffs ready, hang in there bro.

My gardens starting to make buds, 2 weeks today. The tangilope just started throwing pistils so shouldn't be much longer for them to get on ttrack with the others. Looks like the stretch is about done, I hope  they are praying HARDCORE the whole grow, at first I thought they needed some more mag but I think they are just happy


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 7, 2014)

DST said:


> Oh. There's a sale on the BB site. Code is HTLOL


Bump


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is a long shot but anyone who can help us out right now would be greatly appreciated. I don't care if it's flower, trim, caps, dabs whatever I just can't take this shit anymore. I'll repay ten fold come January to anyone who might step up and help. 

Happy bday Oldman. Just a lil something to make me feel better. 

The Dog...
 
Thanks for all yea guys do. I wouldn't be around if it wasn't for you guys!


----------



## KCJNUGS (Dec 7, 2014)

KCJNUGS said:


> this is her height now.


and here is her finished


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 7, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks guys.


Happy birthday brother you really our a oldman now


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 7, 2014)

damn girl you did a fine job on those gorgeous nugs.


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy Bday Oldman lets smoke down!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm here guys and this is more of a celebration of the gift you all have given me
already, not my birthday but our friendship and to this I bring the communal joint.
Smoking a joint among friends has always been more important to me than just
getting high. And tonight with you I will smoke the herb. (Afghani)
And for all here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 7, 2014)

<--- Oldman right now


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ffffffffffffffffffttttttt.....................Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Old man


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sweet, smooth and earthy.
Thank you my friends.
It is going to be a great year.


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2014)

got some holiday BASH tonight


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 7, 2014)

Hell yeah oldman, it certainly is going to be a great new year! I am picturing you all chinese eyed over there ( no offense to any chinese people) -_- 


Did you get your dwc going? I am ditching the soil for a while until i can get my focus back on track. Just bought all the parts for a simple 2x3 flood table, can't wait to get it up and running!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2014)

Photo dump from 2 days ago.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah oldman, it certainly is going to be a great new year! I am picturing you all chinese eyed over there ( no offense to any chinese people) -_-
> 
> 
> Did you get your dwc going? I am ditching the soil for a while until i can get my focus back on track. Just bought all the parts for a simple 2x3 flood table, can't wait to get it up and running!


Not yet but real soon, just trying to build a small chiller.

As to the first part of your message, HELL YEA


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bodhi teasters and karma's og


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm hoping to have my firehouse gen seeds tomorrow and some black x pine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 7, 2014)

Damn guys, someone really needs to teach me the way of soil. I'm embarrassed to show my karma's og haha. They are that size and 5 weeks old and droopy to all hell.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy late b-day old man!


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday Oldman.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Interesting article. To long to copy and paste...
> 
> The 'Big Buddha' flooding UK with cannabis seeds... sold openly on your local high street
> 
> ...


that was typical Brit newspaper reporting, what an hilarious article. Nice bit of free Marketing for them as well.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2014)

Fireball

Button Ben

Peace, DST


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy bday old man.......


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Well so far we have 2 confirmed honeybee girls. The hunt is on...


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 8, 2014)

GOOD FUCKING MORNING BROTHERS


and Happy Belated to our soon to be Sr. Citizen Oldman


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy belated birthday oldman. I know I like you and that you are a bit crazy from your bday. 2 other very special people I know we're born yesterday as well. Funny how people born on the same day are similar.

My daughter shares a birthday 18 years to the day as another 6ers daughter. Pretty cool as he was the one I deem responsible for making our pregnancy happen.

I share a bday with shaq.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Bday Oldman. I would have joined you guys in smoking but we were out getting our christmas tree. It has turned out to be quite the deal as the wife chose to try getting it from a different place this year and we were unable to see just how big the tree was. It is way too big and I had to run out and buy a new tree stand after breaking the neighbor's stand because ours was too small for the bottom of the tree to fit in. It had me feeling like Clark Griswold from National Lampoons.

The drama may not be over yet since the tree was leaning this morning to one side. I'm hoping a friend of mine will be able to come over and help me get it dialed in while the wife is at work today.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 8, 2014)

@Dezracer dont get me started on trees bro my girl finally finished our tree. ill post some pics tonight of it if the uploader starts working for me agian.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you all, I had a great time last night and I finally fell into the most beautiful
comfortable sleep (after the third joint) about 6:00am. Got up at 10:00 and feel fantastic.
DST that fireball looks great.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dr d, lookin green and groovy man!
> 
> Giggles, head up man. I hope she feels better, only a little while longer til your stuffs ready, hang in there bro.
> 
> My gardens starting to make buds, 2 weeks today. The tangilope just started throwing pistils so shouldn't be much longer for them to get on ttrack with the others. Looks like the stretch is about done, I hope  they are praying HARDCORE the whole grow, at first I thought they needed some more mag but I think they are just happy


They are praying to the light, perfection its called


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn guys, someone really needs to teach me the way of soil. I'm embarrassed to show my karma's og haha. They are that size and 5 weeks old and droopy to all hell.


I popped some seeds 11/12 and after transplanting them I have yet to water them, they haven't been watered for 8 days, killing me to wait so long straight water they have yet to see any real nutes, but all looking green and straight up, cool damp weather love it but tough to grow in, too much water will make them droop Alpha (but u knew that).


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> GOOD FUCKING MORNING BROTHERS
> 
> 
> and Happy Belated to our soon to be Sr. Citizen Oldman


Soon to be; hells bells gone past that a long time ago.(lol)


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Let the fun begin....


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

i'm calling a winner out of the KSM pack, lol more seeds you nutter!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 8, 2014)

Kitchen sink is gonna be killer!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Let the fun begin....
> View attachment 3309518 View attachment 3309519 View attachment 3309521


Where did you order from, thanks


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

about a week into flower. Using a flower trigger at lights out this time. Buds are already setting during stretch. Things look good and keep improving. The smart hempies seem to work great. 

Hella busy work day. I am day dreaming about working as a cannabis farmer. I would love to manage a large operation professionally. Maybe someday.. back to the grind! (not really.. I love my current job too).


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

I think I am gonna squeeze a few more smaller 3 gallon (maybe theyt are 2g cant remember) pots in there.. we shall see..LOL.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Haha there should be some real fire in that vial to. It's black scout x pine scout. So now giggles has a forum cut of GSC what what...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 8, 2014)

Running a JD 600w light ballets at 75% for veg right now. 
will be running 2 600w and 1000w for flower.   Two, 6" fans 4 ,24" fans for air moving. 15 x 10 room, and 20x 40 foot room. Mother room has 1, 400w my and 430w t5 setup, with fans


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

lmao @ dez .. I can picture it now lol. Hope it goes smoother for you today than yesterday man, I love that Lampoons christmas vacation movie lol

@hippy132 yeah it's definitley over watering, I cant get the hang of when to water, the pot feels light and it's dry 1/2 way down the 2 gallon pot, i just add a couple shot glasses of water once a week and they just look like crap  i clipped them at the base and am trying to clone them so I can get them into a flood table, it's my only hope of their survival lol. Me and soil have not been getting along too well recently. I don't get it because I grew these in the same soil with the same method and they looked OK and grew fast, these were about 4 or 5 weeks old, same age as the karma og I have now that are 4" tall lol, I don't get it


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 8, 2014)

Here great stuff about fire og. Bay clone. Smoked some wfi, and that's fire!! Looked up wfi and said , fire og was part of the cross


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> lmao @ dez .. I can picture it now lol. Hope it goes smoother for you today than yesterday man, I love that Lampoons christmas vacation movie lol
> 
> @hippy132 yeah it's definitley over watering, I cant get the hang of when to water, the pot feels light and it's dry 1/2 way down the 2 gallon pot, i just add a couple shot glasses of water once a week and they just look like crap  i clipped them at the base and am trying to clone them so I can get them into a flood table, it's my only hope of their survival lol. Me and soil have not been getting along too well recently. I don't get it because I grew these in the same soil with the same method and they looked OK and grew fast, these were about 4 or 5 weeks old, same age as the karma og I have now that are 4" tall lol, I don't get it


This time of year , i also use a device to determine if they are wet, but I find that using cloth pots helps a lot, if I move them and they are not damp underneath I water.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

Lights in.... let's begin.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking good jig! What ya running?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

@hippy132 I'll pick some fabric pots up, I have about 10 clones that I just planted in the promix a week ago and they were healthy as can be, now a week later all the stems are purple. I didn't feed them because I figured there should be enough food in the promix already for a week or so, that's what it says on the bag anyways. Everything is always healthy until it hits the soil, within a week they start going down hill, can promix go bad by any chance?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 8, 2014)

X2OTE="giggles26, post: 11128750, member: 462879"]Looking good jig! What ya running?[/QUOTE]
[email protected]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @hippy132 I'll pick some fabric pots up, I have about 10 clones that I just planted in the promix a week ago and they were healthy as can be, now a week later all the stems are purple. I didn't feed them because I figured there should be enough food in the promix already for a week or so, that's what it says on the bag anyways. Everything is always healthy until it hits the soil, within a week they start going down hill, can promix go bad by any chance?


I use kellog soil pro mix and still nute, when transplanting. Weed plants like to eat right away


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 8, 2014)

Also I wait to water, till pots gets some what-light weight


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

@209 Cali closet grower sorry forgot to answer yea. I didn't order from no where. Doing some testing for an underground seed company.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2014)

Cherry Pie x 2, Chem Dog x 1. Don't ask which is which, i have no idea. haha


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's the buds from the black scout and pine scout
Pine on left, black on right


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks for the tips 209cali, i'll start to feed asap after they root, it would make sense that they would need nutes after being in a cloner for a week, definitley explains the purple stems! lol, thanks again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

Wanted to share this pic I got of the Aurora. I think I perfectly captured the baby awaking to the new world.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 8, 2014)

Some Dog QWISO . It's probably going to be an early night!
 

@AlphaPhase - love the baby pic!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Scott's OG backcross mamma:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking good jig! Those rdwc verts definitly intrigue me, maybe some day i'll get to try one out.
Nice nugs giggles! Looks tasty 
Nice iso figgy, that stuff looks AWESOME. I've been on a mission trying to find something cbn related so I can sleep better. Came across capsules of cbn/cbd. Going to try to make some with the indicas I just started, gonna be a long time but it's on my bucket list. It would be awesome to just take a capsule and drift off into sleep and not worry about it being addicting. I stopped my ambien meds completely now, i think it's been 10 months with no ambien for sleeping. What I miss about it is that it worked and it worked fast. 20-45 minutes after I took one I'd be out and wake up refreshed. I miss that. 

Oh, I don't want to forget telling yall this. Everyone knows that temps preferably should be cooler at lights out. Well since I got my dehumidifer running at lights off my temps are actually higher than lights on. It's a first for me to have that happen. So I got to reading and warmer temps at lights off will actually shorten the nodes of the plant and they won't stretch as much. Wishing I was running the dehumidifier since day one now lol. But my plants haven't stretched since I started using the unit. I was pretty surprised to read that it's actually preferred by some people.

Check this out if ya want:

"For cannabis,the best DIF for day/night temperatures is probably zero if you grow in a medium-light garden and maintain day temperatures of 80F - that is,day and night time temperatures should be the same.In a low-light garden,a negative DIF may actually have a detrimental effect,as seen in chrysanthemums.A possitive DIF has traditionally been recommended for indoor cannabis horticulture,and it may be desirable for a low-light garden.But if you have free reign to control temperature and you grow in a medium- or high - light garden,you might try a DIF of -2 degrees celsius or -3 degrees celsius.But given the cost and difficulty of heating and cooling,a high-light growing area-especially one pushing the plants with supplementary Co2 and higher day temperatures-might require and alternative
Manipulating the day and night temperatures is a proven method in the world of horticulture,has helped reduce the use of chemical growth regulators,and is used to increase productivity and assist with timing crops to the day and hour.The cold-air dump similarly is coming into it's own as a cropping method.So DT/NT or CAD,what's the DIF?For cannabis,either can be used to improve plant performance,depending on what growing parameters are used.It's just a matter of how you do that funky stuff you do."

Found it very interesting and contradicting to what I used to think!


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 8, 2014)

@Dezracer see what I mean bro....OVERKILL lol but I give her kudos for putting in the work.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

@HydroGp hope you're doing ok man, hope you pop in the 6 and let us know your alright


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 8, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking good jig! Those rdwc verts definitly intrigue me, maybe some day i'll get to try one out.
> Nice nugs giggles! Looks tasty
> Nice iso figgy, that stuff looks AWESOME. I've been on a mission trying to find something cbn related so I can sleep better. Came across capsules of cbn/cbd. Going to try to make some with the indicas I just started, gonna be a long time but it's on my bucket list. It would be awesome to just take a capsule and drift off into sleep and not worry about it being addicting. I stopped my ambien meds completely now, i think it's been 10 months with no ambien for sleeping. What I miss about it is that it worked and it worked fast. 20-45 minutes after I took one I'd be out and wake up refreshed. I miss that.
> 
> ...


Neg Diff gives me good circulation and I take diff approach, use heater and continue with extracting air , get 68 degrees lite out and 73 lights - 400mh on, Humidity of 56% with lites on and heater off 75% lites off


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Neg Diff gives me good circulation and I take diff approach, use heater and continue with extracting air , get 68 degrees lite out and 73 lights - 400mh on, Humidity of 56% with lites on and heater off 75% lites off


That's about what I've usually been running too. Anywhere from 78-80 lights on and 70 lights off. The new grow room only gets to about 55%rh 73 on/ 68 off but the humidity was hitting 90% sometimes lights off. So i put the dehum in there at lights off and I'm at 50% rh and about 78 lights off now, so 5 degree increase at lights off. I thought it'd be a bad thing but it's working good so far. I keep the exhaust running 24/7 just to keep fresh air coming in and out the tent. If I ran a a/c unit i could drop the temps and the RH, but the a/c was $100 more so I had to pass on it at this time


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

We are still working on ours:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dezracer see what I mean bro....OVERKILL lol but I give her kudos for putting in the work.
> View attachment 3309664


That's funny. Nice tree though. My buddy came over this morning and we straightened out mine and got it all secured good, I think, lol. It seems good for now, anyway.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 8, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dezracer see what I mean bro....OVERKILL lol but I give her kudos for putting in the work.
> View attachment 3309664


Damn man. Any idea on the exact lumen output you are giving your pine tree cutting? Keep me updated with pics please cant wait to see that one become its own tree


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

Your trees look great, especially dez's  Scotts og is DANK, love that strain.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

Woops, that's mo's og, my bad, nice plant mo


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Who wants to see some maui x harlequin frost?!?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

I do!!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Well here ya go!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> We are still working on ours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had some of those bubble lights. nice mo! I think we may even still have a few packages.. not sure. They were pretty old. LOL Nice tree. We are waiting so I only buy ONE tree this year..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice frost rails forming up giggs! Damn nice!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

She's the frostiest girl I've got. She's taking the lead right now. I've got 5 cuts set back of her. Going for the GOLD


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Purple Wreck X OG


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 8, 2014)

So I was just putting together my diy flood table and now my mind is blown. How the hell does this fit PERFECTLY together? I mean right down to the 1/4". The lip of the tray fits perfectly on the lip of the saw horses and the tote slides exactly between!?!


----------



## moondance (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey all, got the pics from the new phone onto the new computer so I can share again. We have quite an adventure we are going on this year, lots of new genetics to play with and learn, I am very excited. The wife gave me the go ahead to expand and add a bigger veg tent, with MH hoping that will strengthen the pips and get them more ready for flowering when the time comes. The first couple are of the finished BASH, then we got some veggie pics and end with a couple of the PK big one on the left, and the ED on the right. The pips behind are a few ED (cause my impatient ass didnt realize i already had a girl LOL, and popped a few more) along with Fireballs, and qrazy quake, and I think we may have a girl qrazy quake hehe! Good night and good buds.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

Well since we are all showing off our Xmas trees, heres ours, yes, call me fukkin scrooge if you want, but I REFUSE to pay some robbing barsteward 75 euro for a Xmas tree that has been grown in Scotland by some land owning Dutchie who is stripping the land of all nutrient and wildlife by growing freaking Xmas trees every season........Jesus was in the freaking desert, not in the Highlands, so were does the tree come into it (lol).

So yeh, we decorate our weeping fig tree instead. Saves on the mess, saves the environment, go fukkin hug a tree instead, lmfao (I cut down enough trees as it is).


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2014)

dst, what a killjoy!, i thought i was bad, but you have a little boy running around the house, he's gonna grow up with an inFIRiority complex when he sees all the other kids trees with gifts under.

has he been a good boy or is he getting a lump of coal?


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll maybe scrape some carbon out of one of my filters, lol........and I can never remember being at school and bragging about how good our tree was, presents are what counts, and to be honest, most of his presents are cash that goes into a bank account for him. Wait until he's 18 and buying a car and putting a deposit down on a place, then he'll like his Dad! Until then, tuff shite, he can play with the carboard boxes and my old phone.


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2014)

the cock of our school always had the nicest christmas tree, just don't want your boy getting picked on thats all 

trust me, all kids love money, i bought my neice an ipad (yawn) but when she opened her card and there was 20 quid in it she went apeshit lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 9, 2014)

I wanna share too guys, does anyone have any advice on how to stagger my harvest times ? I finally pulled the plug on getting another tent and I'm ready to fuck shit up


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2014)

I like the tree myself D. I like seeing regular tree's being used over cutting them down just to throw away in a month. And kids do love getting money, they'll get their gifts still. I have a couple of friends that get their kids savings bonds for christmas because they still get presents from the rest of the family. It's actually a win win situation.

I got up this morning to finish my last 2 assignments for the semester to turn in tomorrow and be done. but don't want to do a damn thing. I have to go get a TB shot some time today before I start work thursday to make sure I'm not infected. Then I'm coming home and replacing my 600 and 1000 watt flowering bulbs and cleaning the glass.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I wanna share too guys, does anyone have any advice on how to stagger my harvest times ? I finally pulled the plug on getting another tent and I'm ready to fuck shit up
> View attachment 3310105 View attachment 3310106


It's real easy, just stagger your cloning our seed germing to the space you want. The 1 tip I have is to pay attention to the stretch of what strains you are growing and then you can still keep a somewhat even canopy by topping the stretchy ones more than the others. This way as you rotate plants in and out they will end up close to the same height.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 9, 2014)

RISE AND SHINE may the force of your inner playas be with you all today! Pimp on Pimpin


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I wanna share too guys, does anyone have any advice on how to stagger my harvest times ? I finally pulled the plug on getting another tent and I'm ready to fuck shit up
> View attachment 3310105 View attachment 3310106



run perpetual, use the small tent to veg and when you pull one out the flower tent you can replace it with something ready to flower straight away. basically as jimmer says


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2014)

Good morning all, had a bitch of a day yesterday had to go buy a new kitchen stove
I should never let my wife cook.(lol)
Anyway we're back and running I'm chewing my nails to the knuckle waiting for the
damn auto's for my kid to finish then I can get real with some plants o' fire.
Nice to see some Xmas trees going up I don't think I'll even bother this year.
I like giving money as a gift for the older kids it's always the right size and color
but the little ones get toys and stuff.


----------



## moondance (Dec 9, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I wanna share too guys, does anyone have any advice on how to stagger my harvest times ? I finally pulled the plug on getting another tent and I'm ready to fuck shit up
> View attachment 3310105 View attachment 3310106


I did it similarly, but I would flower my mothers while my clones veged and then choose a new mother from the strongest clones. This time around though I will be holding at least 4 moms at all times and stagering out when I take clones. With the bigger veg tent and MH I think all the girls will be happier, thicker and more ready for flower than my current cfl vegging. Bake and Bed with SC Hash, night all. MD
P.S. The tent always looks a little empty till 4 of 8 girls are budding, and less harvesting at a time, so you can go slower and pace yourself.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

ghb, don't know if you mean cock as in, the blokes a right cock, or as in, the top boy of the school? At my school there was no point competing, too many rich peeps. We lived in the scheme end of town and rocked a placky tree forever.

It's funny, the wee Yin is quite chilled and a lovely little boy, until he isn't getting his way (maybe all kids are like that though). I am confident he'll hold his own at school though, his Mum and Dad are both into Martial Arts so he'll no doubt get pushed into something, I started Judo at 8 and no one fukked with me at school without landing on their arse pleading me not to break their arm.

Funny you mention the Bonds Jimmer. My Mum bought my Nephews Post Office Bonds (as well as all the others Yins in the family), and lately they have changed them and she can't get them she was telling me. My step-niece bought her first car with the bonds from my Mum But cash does rock a kids world. I was more interested in envelopes as a teen that presents for sure. A present was a jumper that wasn't quite in fashion, lol (what a miserable wee cunt I must have been, lmfao).


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

I flipped this at half way (or at the top of the first light) and they don't seem to be stretching as much as last time.....oh well, I'll get the exact flip point sorted one day.

Fireball F2 keep (flowering the reveg out for some Xmas smerkage)>

Peace, DST


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 9, 2014)

super frosty @DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2014)

You know they make fake Christmas trees too.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You know they make fake Christmas trees too.


And some people like sleeping in Tents too

And yes, we had a fake Xmas tree our whole life. I like real trees better.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

The DOG


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The DOG
> View attachment 3310152 View attachment 3310153



damn giggz thats making me wanna go sprout my (fem)dog beans as soon as i get off, Are those Fem seeds or were they regs?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

These were all fems, but I do have some bx2 DOG that I'll get into later.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The DOG
> View attachment 3310152 View attachment 3310153


Awesome Dog Gigg's


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Here's the buds from the black scout and pine scout
> Pine on left, black on right
> View attachment 3309618


Man those look killer.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Maui x harlequin #2


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 9, 2014)

so im gonna start my dog tonight then right into damp dirt, should i use a solo cup or just right into the smallest pot i have ?


oh and giggz what you putting in your soil mix help a brotha out


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2014)

BobBitchenpost: 11131108 said:


> Awesome Dog Gigg's


Read you grew out sk x deep blue? How was that. Deep blue from b.b, was very sweet and lovEly cheese dank taste.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2014)

New page. Lol^


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Read you grew out sk x deep blue? How was that. Deep blue from b.b, was very sweet and lovEly cheese dank taste.


only grew one & was very happy with it.
BB has great gear & the freebies are fqin awesome !!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't wait to get crossing males from b.b gear. Looking to make some cheese grapes. With my strains


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2014)

The pic to the left was a sour cherry from bb


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> only grew one & was very happy with it.
> BB has great gear & the freebies are fqin awesome !!


Thanks. Taste wise, if you can recall. With the sk x in it


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Thanks. Taste wise, if you can recall. With the sk x in it


I suck on taste profile even If I could remember..lol... I just remember liking it very much


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I suck on taste profile even If I could remember..lol... I just remember liking it very much[/QUOTE
> Coo


okey, thanks. I know it will be good. Anyone know how to make a female hem. Here there was a spray?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can self a female. Grow it out and on the next run spray CS on it to reverse it and force it to throw pods with female pollen only and then use that to pollinate her again resulting in female seeds.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

I generally pollenate other females with the reversed pollen.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The DOG
> View attachment 3310152 View attachment 3310153


Very nice indeed.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The DOG
> View attachment 3310152 View attachment 3310153


Dog looks great bro.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 9, 2014)

3 weeks since emerging to live as mighty ladies ( I hope)


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @hippy132 I'll pick some fabric pots up, I have about 10 clones that I just planted in the promix a week ago and they were healthy as can be, now a week later all the stems are purple. I didn't feed them because I figured there should be enough food in the promix already for a week or so, that's what it says on the bag anyways. Everything is always healthy until it hits the soil, within a week they start going down hill, can promix go bad by any chance?


I didn't have luck with promix but others swear by it. I paid about $3 a piece for 5 gallon cloth containers.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2014)

DST said:


> I generally pollenate other females with the reversed pollen.


I've read that reduces the chance of passing on the hermaphroditic trait to the offspring. 

I know plants I've had that have made their own seeds pass that on in the offspring.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> okey, thanks. I know it will be good. Anyone know how to make a female hem. Here there was a spray?


Are you finished with your schooling, if I'm not mistaken you were going for HVAC also? Did you go for a cert or a A.A.S.?


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I've read that reduces the chance of passing on the hermaphroditic trait to the offspring.
> 
> I know plants I've had that have made their own seeds pass that on in the offspring.


Indeed Someguy. Having never tried any of the seeds from the reversed females I guess I will never know for sure. But to be honest I have binned them in the past before they got right through to maturity.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 9, 2014)

Non-pot ? for the 600. I already have a cruise booked and paid for in 2 months, should still go just starting a job or just let the gf and a friend go? I go Thursday for orientation and figured I better let them know If I need it off then. She got them off groupon for cheap so....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Purple Wreck X OG


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey lads haven't been around in a while . So I'll let the photos do the talking . . 3 exo 1 psychosis & 3 power Africa which I highly recommend ! Probably the highest yielding strain ( arm length colas ) & top quality bud ! I'm thinking of running it Sog style next grow . But I must a find a safe home for my cheese & psycho first .






New project . 4 super skunk. 4 s.s.h 4 white widow & 3 blueberry .

Sog style .


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

looks good rollajoint, the sog should be fun.

Jimmer, just see what the new boss thinks and go from there, it would suck to not be able to go but it would suck more if they canned ya for wanting days off so early into being hired. Who knows, it might be a slow month for them and the time off they may give no problem to save them money. Just feel it out and see where it goes from there, hopefully you can go though!

Has anyone grown out *blue lemon thai*? Thinking about getting a couple beans because it sounds scrumptious.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 9, 2014)

I had beans sent from across the pond I believe they were blue Santa x Thai f2s from Eskobar NICE. Very nice


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2014)

jimmer id just be up front. Tell them you booked it a while ago. That you aren't the type to ask for vacation all the time even though it might seem like it right now. They should be cool with it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

That sounds damn good rolajoint, i think i'll have to get a couple, they have pick n mix for pretty cheap on the tude, been wanting to run a thai, first I was trying to find a chocolate thai but i can't find any, i think the real ones are too rare, but the blue lemon thai looks good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

Man I'm loving this purple paralysis, it clones so easy, I haven't even changed the cloner water in like 2 or 3 week. And almost got the veg room converted to the flood table Woo-hoo!!!! Also, here's how to make Wendy's chocolate frostys at home mmm


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man I'm loving this purple paralysis, it clones so easy, I haven't even changed the cloner water in like 2 or 3 week. And almost got the veg room converted to the flood table Woo-hoo!!!! Also, here's how to make Wendy's chocolate frostys at home mmm


I have seen a few grows of it especially over at the u.k thread I think zed & shawny run it . Nice plants it was between that & the power Africa when I was picking seeds for latest harvest quite funny how you brought that strain up lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

That's awesome, you should definitely give it a run sometime, I haven't smoked any yet, but i have 6 about 16 days into flower and it's been one of the best plants to grow and I've grown 1000's ( not strains but plants). It just grows so well, the branching and the way the leaves are shaped makes it so it doesn't crowd itself and light can penetrate right down the plant. I think it'll yield quite well, I'm thinking 16oz on the 6 plants or so under 1000w, I have 6 other plants in the same room, I kinda wish that i ran all purple paralysis because the yield would be crazy! I don't know if it's a good pheno that i have but it is phenomenal and it hasn't given me any trouble with the nutrients for it's first run, all deep green leaves right down to the base. If the buds are as good as everything else about her i'll be keeping it for many years  Here's some pics


----------



## moondance (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey all, can someone answer a quick vert question please. Can a Ushio 600 be hung vertically?
I want to go parabolic hoods with the bulb vertical. Thank you.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2014)

It should say on the bulb. Something like 600v/e something, v means vertical, bu is base up, aka vertical, h horizontal, u universal. I think that's right.

No matter what it's rated for you can do whatever you want. It will reduce its life but not by much. 10% or something,


----------



## moondance (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool Thank you Jig!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2014)

moondance said:


> Hey all, can someone answer a quick vert question please. Can a Ushio 600 be hung vertically?
> I want to go parabolic hoods with the bulb vertical. Thank you.


I don't think it will be a problem. I sometimes turn mine verticle while I'm working in the bloom room.


cof


----------



## moondance (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Cof, I am in a 4x4 tent with a flashwing now and I dont feel I am getting enough light energy to the plants, so the wife gave me the ok to change and upgrade a few things. Got a new ballast on the way for the veg tent, going vertical 250 MH with parabolic hood, from cfl vegging so I am hoping for great results all around.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 9, 2014)

I am running a Ushio bulb vertically and it's working like a charm.


----------



## moondance (Dec 9, 2014)

awesome I got the opti red, im thinking of ushio for the mh but still doing reaserch.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's awesome, you should definitely give it a run sometime, I haven't smoked any yet, but i have 6 about 16 days into flower and it's been one of the best plants to grow and I've grown 1000's ( not strains but plants). It just grows so well, the branching and the way the leaves are shaped makes it so it doesn't crowd itself and light can penetrate right down the plant. I think it'll yield quite well, I'm thinking 16oz on the 6 plants or so under 1000w, I have 6 other plants in the same room, I kinda wish that i ran all purple paralysis because the yield would be crazy! I don't know if it's a good pheno that i have but it is phenomenal and it hasn't given me any trouble with the nutrients for it's first run, all deep green leaves right down to the base. If the buds are as good as everything else about her i'll be keeping it for many years  Here's some pics


Holy fuck those things stretched!! Do you plan on doing any trimming of the lower sites?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Holy fuck those things stretched!! Do you plan on doing any trimming of the lower sites?


Lol you got that right! I wasn't jokin about the stretch brotha! I think they're done growing up now though and i think they'll just fill in. There's gonna be some honker size buds, theres a bunch of branches with nodes filling in the whole 30" length. I did very little pruning of some leaves, just to open up a couple places that weren't getting any light, but other than that I'm going to leave the lowers for hash. I did lollipop my tangilope and almost stripped it's sun leaves, but they all grew back already lol. The light is getting all the way down to the pots on the PP and the lower buds are quite surprising and almost the same size as the tops (hoping they continue plumping further in flower) Theres soooooo many nodes on these things! Smells so floral it's amazing


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hope you got good air circulation come another 4 weeks


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin #2 picking up the pace...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup yup, the air flow is a-ok, i got a intake on the lower duct and a fan at the other side for cross wind, i took the leaves that would end up overlapping down the road and finally got the RH under control at 45%  it should be a pretty good. Last run I had to rape the hell out of my scrog because the larry og had such huge floppy leaves, but the leaves on the pp are thin and small, that's what i like most about 80% sativas, you can pack a ton of them in a room if you got the height for it and just let em rip. I have trouble with indicas because they have such dense foliage, i gotta train them differently


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Maui x Harlequin #2 picking up the pace...
> View attachment 3310508


Lookin' frosty Giggs...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya she's really starting to throw some frost. Love to see it dropping down to the fan leaves. Makes me happy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

I just read that florida just made living off-grid illegal? All houses must be connected to electric, da fuq?! Man, I'll never understand why my brother and mom moved there, such a ass-backwards state, even worse than ny


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

@genuity 9 lil honeybee's getting ready to be sexed 
Although I know 3 area already female


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2014)

Hope you get a large number of ladies..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> Hope you get a large number of ladies..


So do I, so do I. They sure are thick. Nice node spacing. Should fill the flower room in nicely.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice giggles, i need some indicas in my life, next run there will be a couple, I might run to harborside for some clones if i don't have anything ready. I hear they got a pretty big selection

I just got into my riu account from 2007 lol, I knew I had a account way back but couldn't remember what it was, then i was sitting here and it popped in my head so i tried it and bada bing bada boom, logged in! Can't believe it wasn't deactivated by now lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2014)

Florida is the last state I would ever live in.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

The honeybee is some good medicine. I'm hoping the purple pheno is in there but I don't know yet.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Florida is the last state I would ever live in.


So fucking humid there to!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 9, 2014)

hell yeah it is, my bro lives in gainesville and my mom in ft. lauderdale so i go there like once a year and by the end of the week i'm ready to go home. Last time I went, the one day we were going to the beach it down poured when we got there and all day. Nothin special there that I can think of except the fine ladies in miami lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

New moms...


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Non-pot ? for the 600. I already have a cruise booked and paid for in 2 months, should still go just starting a job or just let the gf and a friend go? I go Thursday for orientation and figured I better let them know If I need it off then. She got them off groupon for cheap so....


I have never had a potential employer say no to a request like this. It's always a difficult one when on an interview to tell them you have a planned holiday, but when a job offer is given you should really advise them of it (if the only time is orientation then that is when you tell them). Bearing in mind my main work is Headhunting and Recruitment I have had 100's of situations like this and as I said, no employer ever had an issue.....it's kind of that stage of the employment relationship where an Employer doesn't want to make himself out to be a cunt to his new employee, even though he might be in the future. Really, it's probably the best time to actually request a holiday. unless you are on a fixed term contract and getting paid a shit load of $ on a daily or hourly fee, then you should just dam well wait for your vacation 

I had one guy start working for me recently on a 6 month contract, within the first month he had requested a holiday (that he had already booked) which was actually longer than his vacation allowance.....then the guy took 2 1/2 weeks off sick....and now he's leaving his contract early......so go figure, some folks just take the piss (out of 6 months, he has had 5 1/2 weeks off the job!)


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

Always tell them. Deloitte wanted to pay me to fly so I could leave work later and come back faster!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know if it's me or not, but most employers have always told me to stay away as long as possible....mmmmmn, lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guy's. Thats what I thought also, just wanted to double check to make sure my thinking wasn't messed up. I liked the idea of the bahama's in feb. You guy's are right, the worse they could say is no and asking is better than just forgetting about it. It's been a minute since I had to start a new job and this is probably the best job I've ever been offered as far as having a future. I've made more money before but we all know money isn't everything.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 10, 2014)

sounds like you're gonna be having a blast jimmer and GOOD MORNING FELLAS its hump day so go hump on your old lady


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

Hump Day, lol.......if only I knew that was going to happen, sadly not today.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well what a shitty way to start off a day to find out that the love of your life has lost our kid....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just a lil something to make me feel better. Short DOG.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

My boy Benji. Some on here will remember him as a puppy. Now he's 1 1/2 yes.


jimmer6577 said:


> Are you finished with your schooling, if I'm not mistaken you were going for HVAC also? Did you go for a cert or a A.A.S.?


I went for my certification for one, and just went and did two.D
iesel, and heavy ag. But walked out with 3 certs. Now working on my a.s degree. In diesel and mech A.G. Cool part. I got to lean how to weld-mig, tig, stick, and yeah tear a engine or trans apart, and rebuild it.. when I learned a.c I fixed my a.c that weekend


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

Number one cat poop inspecter


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

Smoking some dog right now


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

Damn it new page


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2014)

My buddy and I have two Sour cherry plants that are purple, like in you av pic. We took cuttings from one and planned to try and reveg the other.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well what a shitty way to start off a day to find out that the love of your life has lost our kid....


damn gigg im not sure exactly what you're talking about but without assuming anything im really sorry to hear about you and your S.O.'s loss


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2014)

I really need to put the stock intake back on my car but I don't want to do it, lol. It took a couple of hours to install and I worry it will take a couple more hours to swap back out. 

That's what I get for modifying a car I leased I guess, eh?


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil something to make me feel better. Short DOG.
> View attachment 3310711


condolences Giggles, That's terrible........

Short Dog in the House>>


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. It's been a really rough past few months and even rougher news this morning. Maybe I'll just go rob a bank so I can afford some meds. Just fml......


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

Most banks in Holland don't even have cash in them anymore.....unless you can physically carry one of the cash machines thats in there. I really don't know why there are even high street banks in Holland. They are more like internet cafes with shit coffee.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 10, 2014)

Good afternoon folks we're getting snowed on in lovely upstate, coming down
at about 3" an hour and getting stronger what fun! 
Got my stove in what shit they send a 36" gas line to put on a 34"stove
and expect a normal human being to fit behind it to hook it up?
So it's out in a fricken blizzard to get a new gas line so I can eat tonight.
@Giggles, plants look fantastic. Condolences on your loss.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

Keep the pics coming. Need to post my BB pics. How do I pm on here?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Florida is the last state I would ever live in.


How you been. See your doing cherry pie. Great strain to cross with.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

@209- lmao cat poop inspection, tthat's too funny, my dogs the same way, have to keep the cat box in a spare bathroom because he thinks it's a dog treat vending machine. 
@oldman60 - damn snow, I've been seeing pics of it since last night, that sucks about the gas line, be safe out there 

Here's an afternoon pic of the jungle in full effect


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @209- lmao cat poop inspection, tthat's too funny, my dogs the same way, have to keep the cat box in a spare bathroom because he thinks it's a dog treat vending machine.
> @oldman60 - damn snow, I've been seeing pics of it since last night, that sucks about the gas line, be safe out there
> 
> Here's an afternoon pic of the jungle in full effect


Nice, hope you have lots of cross breeze to keep air movement going.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Nice, hope you have lots of cross breeze to keep air movement going.


Yepyep, got some fans blastin on the under carriage and one blastin just above the tops and a 430cfm mtn exhaust. Was really surprised this morning, I've been tinkering with the dehumidifier settings and finally got it right so when the lights turn on the humidity is below 50% all night and the tent stays the same temp lights on/off now  I might add one more fan under the canopy later on in flower, but i'm not sure if it'll be needed. I'll know when it fills in some more though


----------



## halo2killer (Dec 10, 2014)

Tangilope. Turned out pretty good. Im not good at describing smell. I would say sour and tangie like.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

halo2killer said:


> Tangilope. Turned out pretty good. Im not good at describing smell. I would say sour and tangie like.


Nice! I hope my tangilope turns out like yours. How was the stretch? I've heard it stretches pretty good and has HUGE yield. Mine hasn't stretched much though.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

[QUOThaPhase, post: 11134787, member: 877744"]@209- lmao cat poop inspection, tthat's too funny, my dogs the same way, have to keep the cat box in a spare bathroom because he thinks it's a dog treat vending machine.
@oldman60 - damn snow, I've been seeing pics of it since last night, that sucks about the gas line, be safe out there

Here's an afternoon pic of the jungle in full effect[/QUOTE] nice garden. Dogs in the house. Lol bumpping that too short song. .Oakland was a nice trip for strains and food. Was just there, my self, and Monterey bay. Dog 
Nice graden


----------



## halo2killer (Dec 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice! I hope my tangilope turns out like yours. How was the stretch? I've heard it stretches pretty good and has HUGE yield. Mine hasn't stretched much though.


mine streched a fair amount and i had like 3 mains. I would say its med-hi stretch. No where near as much some of my Tga JC2s. If i were to do it again...which i am. I would go 6-8 mains at least. I prefer indica height but do like the yield. Havent weighed yet. But I will let u know when i can.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2014)

Dezracfor: 11134464 said:


> My buddy and I have two Sour cherry plants that are purple, like in you av pic. We took cuttings from one and planned to try and reveg the other.


Iovely plant to grow. Still have people bring that strain up, always about the colors-


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

halo2killer said:


> mine streched a fair amount and i had like 3 mains. I would say its med-hi stretch. No where near as much some of my Tga JC2s. If i were to do it again...which i am. I would go 6-8 mains at least. I prefer indica height but do like the yield. Havent weighed yet. But I will let u know when i can.


Awesome, definitly let me know. I topped mine a bunch and got like 20 or so tops on it and it's maybe 18" tall or so 3 weeks into flower. It's just starting to bud, took a while longer then the rest of them, but it's looking like it will turn out to be decent, I think mine might be a chocolope dom pheno, it smells like orange chocolate candy sorta


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> [QUOThaPhase, post: 11134787, member: 877744"]@209- lmao cat poop inspection, tthat's too funny, my dogs the same way, have to keep the cat box in a spare bathroom because he thinks it's a dog treat vending machine.
> @oldman60 - damn snow, I've been seeing pics of it since last night, that sucks about the gas line, be safe out there
> 
> Here's an afternoon pic of the jungle in full effect


 nice garden. Dogs in the house. Lol bumpping that too short song. .Oakland was a nice trip for strains and food. Was just there, my self, and Monterey bay. Dog View attachment 3310919
Nice graden[/QUOTE]

I miss oakland, i used to visit there from ny because my gramps lived there. Haven't been out to oakland in a long time but now that I'm alot closer I wanna take my gf there so she can check it out, it's a cool city no matter what people say bad about it


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of one of the Sour Cherry plants. This one is probably 6 weeks or so of 12/12. The other has multiple tops on it after I topped it and then took all of the lower branches for clones. It's only about 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2014)

Been good 209. Baby is growing up fast and we're getting ready to move soon. It's good to have you back around.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Dec 10, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a couple pics of one of the Sour Cherry plants. This one is probably 6 weeks or so of 12/12. The other has multiple tops on it after I topped it and then took all of the lower branches for clones. It's only about 3 weeks into flower.View attachment 3310984View attachment 3310985


beautiful phenotype great job


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2014)

24 hours


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 10, 2014)

till u leave? right on man. Ride safely.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> till u leave? right on man. Ride safely.


Yes sir thats it 
Cant wait guys


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Blue Power first, Jurple 2nd pic. Stocky they are


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> 24 hours


That's how long you have until you have to hide the women and children.

There's a severe storm blowing into southern cal on Friday Be careful.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

Have fun Dr d! Like cof said, about 2 hrs from here is a huge storm brewing, they're giving away free sandbags to prep, if so Cal gets the same be careful man! Safe travels. 
Dez- that's gonna be a freaking massive cola! Reminds me of the agent orange structure, big ol donkey dings swaying in the breeze 
Flkeys- what's the blue power? Power plant and blueberry? Looks nice for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> That's how long you have until you have to hide the women and children.
> 
> There's a severe storm blowing into southern cal on Friday Be careful.
> 
> ...


I will change the wiper blades before i leave then


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Malequin, ha yea that's right I made a new name, anyways #2 is really starting to throw some frost now.


----------



## halo2killer (Dec 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome, definitly let me know. I topped mine a bunch and got like 20 or so tops on it and it's maybe 18" tall or so 3 weeks into flower. It's just starting to bud, took a while longer then the rest of them, but it's looking like it will turn out to be decent, I think mine might be a chocolope dom pheno, it smells like orange chocolate candy sorta


You should be ok. Mine is tangie dom i think. All i can smell is tang. We will se after cure if any choc comes out. never had either so these are just guesses.look foward to seeing yours. I have seen others that look very diff from mine.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm so disappointed to figure out that my plants are in their seventh week. On Sunday they'll be eight weeks of 12/12.The buds are all so small still. Oh well, there's eight more that just went in and I'll be taking cuts for the next round.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

This is awesome. I can't wait till these girls finish. I think it's going to produce some amazing medicine. The maui should compliment the harlequin real nicely. 

(Taken from seed finder)
Cannabinoids in Harlequin Leaf?
Earlier this year Wilson Linker, a sales executive at Steep Hill Lab, tested leaves taken from a Harlequin plant about five weeks after it was started indoors from a clone. "Still completely in veg," he says of the plant. Linker took leaves from different various parts of the plant, ground them up, and tested them by GC/MS. To his surprise, the leaf tested at approximately 4% CBD and 2% THC.

Linker repeated the test and confirmed the results with another Harlequin clone started the same day. Key questions will be answered by more testing: Do all Harlequin plants produce cannabinoids in the vegetative state? Do other CBD-rich strains have this trait?

"The true benefit," says Linker, "would be that you could extract the CBD in mid-summer, not wait for buds before harvesting. There's obvious implications for making edibles and tinctures. Imagine not having to deal with a harvest!"


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well what a shitty way to start off a day to find out that the love of your life has lost our kid....


Sorry to hear giggs. That is terrible news.  I hope everything works out. Which states are you willing to drive to pick up?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> Sorry to hear giggs. That is terrible news.  I hope everything works out. Which states are you willing to drive to pick up?


Shoot me a pm and we will talk.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

What!?! I must have missed that post giggs  I'm so sorry dude wtf it's such a cruel world  damn man I don't know what to say except you have my condolences


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

Dez- That sucks. have you grown that clone before and know it finishes in 8 weeks? If it's a new seed maybe it has a 10 week flower time?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Let me make sure it's clear. We didn't lose one of our 2 boys. My wife lost the one we were expecting.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah that's what I figured, I remember you said you were expecting a while back, it is still a shitty thing to happen :/


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah that's what I figured, I remember you said you were expecting a while back, it is still a shitty thing to happen :/


Oh I know I'm still just as crushed as I would of been if it was one of our boys. She was half way through her 2nd trimester. It sucks. It really does but just means that I get to try some more  Gotta look at the positives.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 10, 2014)

Thata boy  that's the way to look at it brotha, bow Chica wowww wowwwwww, or as my friend says, what do you get when you cross a brown chicken and a brown cow? Brown chicken brownnnnnnnn cowwwwww


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 10, 2014)

Good evening gents in this damn storm a couple friends came over and kidnapped me
to go and have prime rib dinners(yum) at another friends restaurant well to celebrate
my birthday some what late, a bottle of The Glenlivet appeared on the table so after
a horrible battle I emerged victorious the bottle was vanquished.
@Doc, safe trip bro.
@dez, nice plants, cherry looks fire.
@Giggles, interesting re:cbd, you going to try extraction?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dog #2 is bringing the frost as well...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin setting up nicely.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 11, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks for the responses guy's. Thats what I thought also, just wanted to double check to make sure my thinking wasn't messed up. I liked the idea of the bahama's in feb





oldman60 said:


> Good evening gents in this damn storm a couple friends came over and kidnapped me
> to go and have prime rib dinners(yum) at another friends restaurant well to celebrate
> my birthday some what late, a bottle of The Glenlivet appeared on the table so after
> a horrible battle I emerged victorious the bottle was vanquished.
> ...


Sounds like good times. 

My first day of going to "work" and I have to shovel out at 5:30 am errrrr...............


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

sorry for you're lose Giggles.
were you able to find a Fairy or travel deal?
Im struggling for an answer.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 11, 2014)

GOOD MORNING BOYS RISE AND GRIND SPLIT AND FILL LITE AND PULL DONT FORGET TO EXHALE EITHER

Here's my little veg setup the girls all look good ATM I dropped 2 GSC thinMint seeds last night hope the pop the other two I gave my boy did so we shall see.

 2xCheese in the far back on the left side are the 2xSourkushxDeepBlue on the right aide is the Anaheim OG and the little runt is a pineapple kush clone


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> sorry for you're lose Giggles.
> were you able to find a Fairy or travel deal?
> Im struggling for an answer.


I sent yea a message but no I didn't. I'm starting to lose hope honestly. It is what it is though...


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 11, 2014)

@giggles26 what you put in your dirt gimme a little run down bro im about to get my flower pots ready and wanna know what kinda cocktail i should mix up for the soil


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @giggles26 what you put in your dirt gimme a little run down bro im about to get my flower pots ready and wanna know what kinda cocktail i should mix up for the soil


Well now I'm working on a ROLS so it's a bit diff. But if you want organic get a good base and get yea some blood and bone meal and some Guano,kelp,humic acid, micro and macro elements(those are the biggest) healthy living soil makes happy healthy plants. Oh and look into neem cake powder. 

Or if you wanna go real simple get a good base and buy some epsoma Organic plant food and fertilize with that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 11, 2014)

@giggles26 i mixed up my first batch and it was some organic soil w/blood meal & bone meal and miracleGrow perlite ( it said it had plant food built into it) i can go to my local hydro shop today and pick up some guano/kelp/humic acid what are the micro macro elements you're talking about though.. THANK YOU for all the help answering my questions


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd come here for some cheering up. Been a horrible night/day for me. Wife woke up screaming in pain and hasn't been able to get out of bed. Went and got a lil for her and wouldn't you know it didn't even weigh right. Idk guys but I'm just bout to give up...


hey pm me i am sending xmas gifts out next week and would love to send to you for your wife


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will change the wiper blades before i leave then



Just keep in mind, many times the 100 year storm was said to be coming and we got a entire 1/2 inch of rain.. It is not uncommon for the storm to not make it this far south. That said I hope I am wrong, we NEED the rain..


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> This is a long shot but anyone who can help us out right now would be greatly appreciated. I don't care if it's flower, trim, caps, dabs whatever I just can't take this shit anymore. I'll repay ten fold come January to anyone who might step up and help.
> 
> Happy bday Oldman. Just a lil something to make me feel better.
> 
> ...


i sent you a pm bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 11, 2014)

KCJNUGS said:


> and here is her finishedView attachment 3309093View attachment 3309094 View attachment 3309095 View attachment 3309096


I love how that looks what do you do to dry your buds?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn guys, someone really needs to teach me the way of soil. I'm embarrassed to show my karma's og haha. They are that size and 5 weeks old and droopy to all hell.


what is your RH of the room?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have fun Dr d! Like cof said, about 2 hrs from here is a huge storm brewing, they're giving away free sandbags to prep, if so Cal gets the same be careful man! Safe travels.
> Dez- that's gonna be a freaking massive cola! Reminds me of the agent orange structure, big ol donkey dings swaying in the breeze
> Flkeys- what's the blue power? Power plant and blueberry? Looks nice for sure


Blue power is by sin city seeds, here is what their web site has to say.. 

Our most popular strain is back and is coming for its crown!Lineage: (SourDouble x Master Kush) x (The White x BlueMoonshine) 

She looks sweet on their web site


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

new fireballs starting to set..
day 36 & 16 flip



  

peace bob


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I wanna share too guys, does anyone have any advice on how to stagger my harvest times ? I finally pulled the plug on getting another tent and I'm ready to fuck shit up
> View attachment 3310105 View attachment 3310106


Yes use the smallest area for seedlings clones/ then medium for vegging and then every 7 days add a veg into flower area. if you got 2 diff strains with diff flower times add 1 of each every 10-14 days. I want to do that but i dont grow in summer since its to hot.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 11, 2014)

Fucken lovely ^^^^^^^^^ can't wait for my rooms to look like that. And backyard. Working on strains to for my spring grow. To grow out. Right now too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 11, 2014)

I cross some liver males, qrazy quake, dipsy elsy too. With Dog, livers, dipsy elsy. And got a lot of nice strong smelling mix of cross strains going. All have fat leafs. Big Plant on left is a BB cross I made.


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2014)

Yoga flame 
Synthetic-fox farm lineup 
 

LOS-organic


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

awesome G
Yoga Flame ?


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 11, 2014)

yoga flame sounds amazing id really like to get my hands on some STUPID STUPID purple with the deep rich smell that we all know and love


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice g! How far along are those?


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> awesome G
> Yoga Flame ?


Yoga flame(FAK x platinum bubba x Jo og)


giggles26 said:


> Nice g! How far along are those?


41 days today..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> yoga flame sounds amazing id really like to get my hands on some STUPID STUPID purple with the deep rich smell that we all know and love


Making my first purple round my self. Never tried purple cadillac-bay clone. Blackberry x purple. Or Gods gift- purple erkle x of kush. Also have Purple kush, grandday purple. To start crossing with BB gear, and TGA strain, Deep purple.. Going back to the bay for grape ape and purple erkle


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'll be sticking with mostly BB gear for a while. I'll be growing out some of the Sour Cherry and hopefully Fireballs but we'll see what type of success rate we get form the cuttings we took. I know some of the Sour cherry have rooted and will be going in soil today but I don't know about any of the others yet. My buddy wants me to grow out some of the strains he's got going so he can do a run of only the purple pheno of the Sour Cherry.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 11, 2014)

hey guys im about to put in a order for some BB gear especially with the deep discount are their any strains i should definitely pick up i already have the (fem) DOG and sourkushXdeepblue (tester)


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 11, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> hey guys im about to put in a order for some BB gear especially with the deep discount are their any strains i should definitely pick up i already have the (fem) DOG and sourkushXdeepblue (tester)


Psycho killer and cheese surprise are bomb


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

I have grown the Cheese Surprise and will second what BG said. I haven't popped my Psycho Killer seeds yet but from what I've seen, it looks to be fire too.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Making my first purple round my self. Never tried purple cadillac-bay clone. Blackberry x purple. Or Gods gift- purple erkle x of kush. Also have Purple kush, grandday purple. To start crossing with BB gear, and TGA strain, Deep purple.. Going back to the bay for grape ape and purple erkle



You like purple??


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> nice garden. Dogs in the house. Lol bumpping that too short song. .Oakland was a nice trip for strains and food. Was just there, my self, and Monterey bay. Dog View attachment 3310919
> Nice graden


I miss oakland, i used to visit there from ny because my gramps lived there. Haven't been out to oakland in a long time but now that I'm alot closer I wanna take my gf there so she can check it out, it's a cool city no matter what people say bad about it[/QUOTE]
Long drive, might want to try Shasta City or even the coast.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2014)

wife was in Oakland for a conference the other week. Said the whole town smells like pot. She got contact high walking from her hotel to the conference center.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Haha well Harborside is there. Aren't they one of the biggest dispensaries ? I bet there is a lot of weed in Oakland!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 11, 2014)

When you walk in the front door. First hit of a smell, is dank weed. great place to go with wife or friend, for first time treat. Me and wife plan to go back next month, plus go to different club in San Jose. Wife love the edibles, me too


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 11, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> You like purple??
> 
> View attachment 3311312 View attachment 3311313


What strain, and smoke report.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yoga flame(FAK x platinum bubba x Jo og)
> 
> 41 days today..


That FAK is some potent shit! It' deff shined through on bobs fireball that's for sure. Shit who am I kidding all 3 are dank as fuck!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What strain, and smoke report.


Strain is by @Mohican, called Jurple. Mom was a purple Jilly bean and believe dad was a green Jilly bean.. 
I grew it from seed, no smoke report since it is still growing but I can tell you is smells like peppermint with a little hint of pineapple and lemon.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yup yup, the air flow is a-ok, i got a intake on the lower duct and a fan at the other side for cross wind, i took the leaves that would end up overlapping down the road and finally got the RH under control at 45%  it should be a pretty good. Last run I had to rape the hell out of my scrog because the larry og had such huge floppy leaves, but the leaves on the pp are thin and small, that's what i like most about 80% sativas, you can pack a ton of them in a room if you got the height for it and just let em rip. I have trouble with indicas because they have such dense foliage, i gotta train them differently


I dont trim lower much as i like to make dry ice hash with them. I am gonna test this batch i just made and see how it is. Yes 45% rh is perfect.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 11, 2014)

gigs that is looking so great. I so want that strain. I think it would be perfect medicine.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Alright guys I'm taking off for a few days to go see the wife up at the hospital so take care! I'll pop in from time to time on my phone and come home to check on the animals. I leave you with this....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Blue power is by sin city seeds, here is what their web site has to say..
> 
> Our most popular strain is back and is coming for its crown!Lineage: (SourDouble x Master Kush) x (The White x BlueMoonshine)
> 
> ...





DCobeen said:


> what is your RH of the room?


RH in veg room is 60% and in flower room it's between 40-50% 
I'm definitley overwatering, I think my problem is my promix is too thick for some reason, I add a little perlite but I don't think I added enough. Next time if I mix up some soil i'm going 30% perlite and 15% hydroton. But I cut down most of my soil plants and popped em in the cloner so I won't have to worry about it for a while. I'll just have one test plant i'll play and practice on for now lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

@hippy132 we love the coast, especially the Ave of the Giants. We stay in Acadia for days on our last road trip and plan to check it out again come spring time 
@jigfresh lol even 10 years ago it smelled that way, smells sooooo gooooood 
@giggles26 there's a Harborside in San Jose too which is a lot closer to me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

Woke up to the PP covered in frost everywhere  and a little white snake emerging to the world . Since it's throw back Thursday, here's a last year Tangerine dream outdoor


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2014)

TBT - Mulanje Gold in a year old compost pile:



Too Phat!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn mo! That's a spear!! What a beautiful sativa, you don't see many like those around. I want a green house soooo bad!!!


----------



## moondance (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn love all the pictures, great job everyone. Hey I bought a open box 250 ballast cheap, came in and it squeaks like a mouse when it's supposed to ignite - any clues on if I can fix it? 
The company is looking for a replacement to send me but I was hoping to try and fix this one, if its possible. 

Looks like we got a female FB & QQ in this last batch of pips and a couple of males too, hehe getting excited for the new year!


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2014)

Yoga flame-synthetic grown
 

Yoga flame-organically grown


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2014)

^^They both look beyond dank.......^^


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^They both look beyond dank.......^^


True,the synthetic side has smaller nugs,but they smashed the tug test...where's the LOS plant is all around better looking,with larger nugs...but her tug test as of right now is on the lite side of things.

In person these plants look very different.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yoga flame-synthetic grown
> View attachment 3311475
> 
> Yoga flame-organically grown
> View attachment 3311474


I'll have one from column A and one from column B please!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Some cured platinum cookies mmmm! and the mendo purps about to be chopped...


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2014)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Some cured platinum cookies mmmm! and the mendo purps about to be chopped...View attachment 3311497View attachment 3311497


Nice and frosty!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2014)

Evening folks. Been looking after the Yin today, Mrs D being away on a work jolly until tomrorrow. Was a long one but went well, inbetween screaming now and then which is standard at the moment - him, not me - a phase by all accounts - he is teething as well, but then I think he is teething until he has all his teeth it seems. Bedtime was traumatic and teeth brushing got ditched and story read pronto, then bring on mucho screaming, lol. The phone ringing, then stopping, then ringing again didn't really help much, 

Thankfully had a couple of bifters and some visits to the rig to ease the eveing by. Gave the cab girls a water tonight (watering every 3 days) since I will be busy tomorrow watering the Yin instead.

Goedenavond,
DST


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn damn damn y'all looking fire 

Had a wee storm pass through,,, we haven't washed away yet I believe!

Hey stank bud,,, I had the pleasure to trim up and smoke some platnum cookies few weeks ago,,, shit was the best out of almost 30 strains I ran through... Was a clone from harborside. I got a few lbs trim of it too  have yet to figure out what I'll be doing with it,,,, I'm up to my ears in weed as it is. I did make some keif with it actually 

Edit: will add pics in a sec.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Guess my girls weren't good enough for Whodat...


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah right gigs! I wish I could post quality pr0n like I used to.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> True,the synthetic side has smaller nugs,but they smashed the tug test...where's the LOS plant is all around better looking,with larger nugs...but her tug test as of right now is on the lite side of things.
> 
> In person these plants look very different.


What's the tug test? They both look damn nice, i was thinking the top pic has more frost or is it just me?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah right gigs! I wish I could post quality pr0n like I used to.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311565 View attachment 3311566 View attachment 3311567 View attachment 3311569


Must be true. Yea liked every other post by mine


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2014)

If I could post pics from my phone I would show you guys the blue dream my buddy gave me. We vaped about half of the nug but I took pics of the other half with my phone. It looks pretty damn good and vapes even better. I think he's bringing some samples on Saturday but not sure. I suggested it to him and he liked the idea so we'll see. I know he's got a few zips of it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am on the way guys


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2014)

Giggles you know you fire burns hot and bright you don't need any ego feathering.
Hope the wife is feeling better.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am on the way guys
> View attachment 3311609 View attachment 3311610


Safe trip Doc, enjoy.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 11, 2014)

Just starting some Fruit Punch, Strawberry Blue, and 2 Engineers Dream.  Here's to a dank, bountiful, and frosty grow! I'm really looking forward to the ED. Hopefully at least 1 female.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's so boring here at the hospital, thank god for free wifi and open kitchen


----------



## Figgy (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's so boring here at the hospital, thank god for free wifi and open kitchen


Boring at the hospital is good. Usually means nothing crazy/bad is going on. We're keeping your family in our prayers.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Just starting some Fruit Punch, Strawberry Blue, and 2 Engineers Dream.  Here's to a dank, bountiful, and frosty grow! I'm really looking forward to the ED. Hopefully at least 1 female.
> View attachment 3311627 View attachment 3311628


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Boring at the hospital is good. Usually means nothing crazy/bad is going on. We're keeping your family in our prayers.


Oh I know but they got the wife sedated so I'm talking to myself lol. Think I've walked the hospital 20 times and raided the vending machine. Good thing I've got club 6 to talk with!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh I know but they got the wife sedated so I'm talking to myself lol. Think I've walked the hospital 20 times and raided the vending machine. Good thing I've got club 6 to talk with!


Forum surfing gets me through some days!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's gonna get me through the next few days I'm sure hoping. I gotta go home to water in the morning and check a few things


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> What's the tug test? They both look damn nice, i was thinking the top pic has more frost or is it just me?


It's just a resistance type thing..
Grab a leaflet tip,at the center point of the cola,and give it a good tug.
The more resistance,the better.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> It's just a resistance type thing..
> Grab a leaflet tip,at the center point of the cola,and give it a good tug.
> The more resistance,the better.


I do that all the time! Maui x harlequin #1 is one stout bitch!


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

Another 2-3 weeks till I plan to harvest, hopefully everything goes to plan and all the sighs look right for the picking at the planned date range.
I would be happy just harvesting now even, but everything should be so much better if I wait.


----------



## moondance (Dec 11, 2014)

It's official 2 FB girls 2 QQ girls and looks like we may have 2 more ED girls!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

OK awesome Gen, good to know! Is it a test for late flower to see if the Buds need supporting? 

On a side note my gf gave me the method sevens today!!!! I'm so fuckin stoked, they are a dream


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wahoo! You like them?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh yea also forgot took this pic quick before I left today. She's gonna fill in nice with some nice sized nugs I think.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

Hell yeah bro!!! It makes such a positive difference and so easy on the eyes. When I tested them out at the grow shop it was cool, but it's so much better with seeing actual ganja plants threw them! It's pretty much the real color of the plants, no yellow anywhere, so easy to spot things that need to be taken care of that you normally wouldn't see, so glad she gave me the early!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh yea this bitch got a haircut a few days ago...
 
Dog treat.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

Whodat, love the gifts under the tree  
Dr. D, it's flooding like crazy up here, be safe dude! 
Twistitup- holy nug flow bro, how far in? I can smell that from here in my phone sniffing the screen
Giggles-looking good as always, hope your woman Getz better and out of the hospital soon man
Oldman, glad u had a ass night out, bet it felt nice getting surprised like that  
And all the other bomb dignity bud shots posted, lookin dank!!


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

7 weeks into bloom, this is a 9-10 week strain.
They didn't even get a full 2 weeks of veg either.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice, the extra couple weeks they'll plump up even more bro, they're already honkers but the last week's they really put on the weight and he terps get much more powerful


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish I would have used some big bud. I feed Dark Energy which is L-Amino's but I think big bud would be even better.
I'll have to try some big bud on my next grow and see if they chunk out any better.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 11, 2014)

Big buds a good pk Booster, you still can use a ripener nute like dry koolbloom or rock resinator or something for the final weeks


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

I've been feeding Terpinator.
Last week they got Earth juice grand finale
they have also been getting Cannazym.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 11, 2014)

Smoking some sun grown, Dog yeah I'm blown-in a good way. Will get some pics up. 

''Wife said. Damn babe. What's this. I said Dog . She said damn, that, shit's strong''. I told here. It hit's you in the head


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

The dog is some good shit. I've got 3 different phenos of her! 2 tall and 1 short!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2014)

I miss growing the Dog. Wish I had some seeds of it left but haven't had any for a couple of years.
The frostiest buds I have ever grown actually came from a pheno of the Dog. I remember taking pics of it too but have no idea where they would be. It was back when I had the 1 car garage going.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2014)

If I were in a position to order some seeds, I would definitely order some Dog.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea all 3 of my dogs are killing it. 1 of them is really on point and has great structure but I think all 3 are gonna do well.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 12, 2014)

It's a Dog day in Cen Cali. Can't work till Saterday. So I set here, hopping, Someone can post Dog strain pics up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 12, 2014)

Have Smelly cherry too. I did outside. ''Sungrown''


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2014)

No work for me today either. I'll be near my PC all day most likely. Well, at least until I go pick up my kids at 2. Then were going shopping for mommy.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2014)

What a cunt of a day it's been here. All day trying to reset the central heating unit to no avail. So 1 cold shower was the order of the morning....just to get me out of the slump that the morning had turned into. Then I had to get to work ripping out my Veg room, since the central heating unit is in there and that's where the Engineer will need to go. The next greatest thing is the fact that my flower cupboard is also in that room. I am however only growing 5 in flower so I have removed everything in veg and it is effectively a legal grow now, lmfao.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Just starting some Fruit Punch, Strawberry Blue, and 2 Engineers Dream.  Here's to a dank, bountiful, and frosty grow! I'm really looking forward to the ED. Hopefully at least 1 female.
> View attachment 3311627 View attachment 3311628


Man i love the strawberry Blue one of my first true grows and one of my favorites.... she is a great grower and very forgiving if you mess up...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well just got home. Time to go check the girls and water them. 

I'll see if I can grab some quick shots before I gotta head out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Whodat, love the gifts under the tree
> Dr. D, it's flooding like crazy up here, be safe dude!
> Twistitup- holy nug flow bro, how far in? I can smell that from here in my phone sniffing the screen
> Giggles-looking good as always, hope your woman Getz better and out of the hospital soon man
> ...


Oldman- I don't know what "an ass night out" is lol, autocorrect kills me sometimes, it was supposed to say "a nice night out"


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2014)

DST said:


> What a cunt of a day it's been here. All day trying to reset the central heating unit to no avail. So 1 cold shower was the order of the morning....just to get me out of the slump that the morning had turned into. Then I had to get to work ripping out my Veg room, since the central heating unit is in there and that's where the Engineer will need to go. The next greatest thing is the fact that my flower cupboard is also in that room. I am however only growing 5 in flower so I have removed everything in veg and it is effectively a legal grow now, lmfao.


Ruff start bro, my Rx is a good bowl full.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oldman- I don't know what "an ass night out" is lol, autocorrect kills me sometimes, it was supposed to say "a nice night out"


It was great, food was top notch and what can I say about a bottle of good single malt other
than "here's to ya!". It was great being with old friends also, it's tough when you get to the point
in life when you have to read the obit's to see if you should plan the day.(lol)


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2014)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Man i love the strawberry Blue one of my first true grows and one of my favorites.... she is a great grower and very forgiving if you mess up...


I'm hoping she's good. Just got the 1 freebie a while back, and the wife wanted some sativa leaning smoke so that's why I'm giving her a go. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi guys. Sry to just haul ass. Thank you for all your kind words and suggestions.. Time is rough ass hell. On top of everything i got pneumonia. Lunges are hurting still 4 days on penicillin. Fever is crazy i havent been able to sleep cause i wake up 30mins later covered in sweat shaking. Had 4 hours of sleep in the bath tub but that was rough on my boney body..
The whole situation is still unsolved and she started seeing a psykiatrist. I might need one to get over her. Everyone tells me to do so.. I just wanna turn back time..
Looking forward to winning the lotto in 2015..
Bubblegum auto's
All this talk about Dog again made me go grab some shots.
Dog S1 "Bush pheno"
Dog S1 "Stretchy pheno"
Dog bx2
The bx is my favorite in looks. Might be male. Ill be happy 
Think i remember Jig saying the stretchy pheno was better taste but less yield. Im very much a fan of dog cause of its effects. Ive always wanted to try my own breading so i will be having fun with some indica. Hope the bx2 is male and do magic on Pakistan Chitral Kush and Black Berry Og.
 
All of a sudden im uncertain of the dog bx. Was there made a bx2? I could swear it was handwritten on a piece of cardbord that came with the seeds..
Stay great guys..


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2014)

Haven't been able top find anything worth watching on TV today. I've been smoking on the rest of that Blue Dream nug my buddy left me so it hasn't been all bad.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey so a few days after I noticed a couple pollon sacs show up (which i expected considering the genetics i'm growing with) I noticed a few buds that had a bunch of brown hair tips. After being a little stumped I decided that it must be because they had gotten pollonated, I did some research and people generally said that brown hair tips occur after pollonation, but not enough people for me to decide that as a fact.

Anyways. I really dig the smoke out of really early harvested bud. Would it be wise to cut off the buds that likely got pollonated? I would probably end up with 4-5 little nugs. I figure maybe I can stop my plant from putting all that energy into seeds?

Personal opinion: Look at how many calories are in seeds vs calories in lettuce and greens. Seeds are far more calorie dense, which makes me think that the plant puts a shit-ton of energy into seeds.

Some pics I took last night of the buds. These ones are irrelevant to my question, simply a little look at whats going on in my closet XD


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm about to head out to get my kids and it sounds like it just started pouring outside. It hasn't been raining the last couple of hours. Why does it have to start now?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I'm about to head out to get my kids and it sounds like it just started pouring outside. It hasn't been raining the last couple of hours. Why does it have to start now?


Cuz God knew you liked it when its wet....


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 12, 2014)

oh hey jig! you just lurking?!?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, ain't got much to say. Waiting on docs visit later tonight. Plants are not cooperating... I flipped on Sunday and they haven't stretched one little bit. I was counting on them getting quite a big bigger.

Got the Inlaws at the house allllllll day. Wife is gone at work... just me and them and baby. I'm hiding in the back right now, 'working on my closet'. They know and are cool with me growing, but I'm not working on the closet at all. I'm getting HIGH!!! lol

What's up over there?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 12, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Sry to just haul ass. Thank you for all your kind words and suggestions.. Time is rough ass hell. On top of everything i got pneumonia. Lunges are hurting still 4 days on penicillin. Fever is crazy i havent been able to sleep cause i wake up 30mins later covered in sweat shaking. Had 4 hours of sleep in the bath tub but that was rough on my boney body..
> The whole situation is still unsolved and she started seeing a psykiatrist. I might need one to get over her. Everyone tells me to do so.. I just wanna turn back time..
> Looking forward to winning the lotto in 2015..
> Bubblegum auto'sView attachment 3311979
> ...


:420:


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2014)

and what tribe do you belong to.....

*Native American tribes can grow and sell marijuana, US Justice Department rules *

*Tribes can grow and sell based on guidelines in states that have legalized *
*Hailed as a gateway to economic growth for the 556 recognized tribes*
*But only 3 tribes have expressed interest in taking advantage of the ruling*
By Mia De Graaf for MailOnline and Associated Press
Published: 09:25 EST, 12 December 2014 | Updated: 09:30 EST, 12 December 2014




Native American tribes can grow and sell marijuana on their reservations, the US Justice Department has ruled.
The move has been hailed as a gateway to economic growth for America's 556 federally recognized reservations after two years of debate.
However, it remains to be seen how many will take advantage of the liberty and the vast majority of tribes are expected to continue to penalize users and dealers.






Landmark ruling: The US Justice Department has ruled Indian tribes can grow and sell marijuana
'I would really doubt tribes would be wanting to do something like that,' said Don Gentry, chairman of the Klamath Tribes in Oregon, where voters this year approved a measure to legalize recreational pot. 
'We have an alcohol- and drug-free policy at work. It would just not be something we would be looking for into the future.'
The U.S. Justice Department announced on Thursday that it has adopted a new policy saying Indian tribes, which are considered sovereign nations, can grow and sell marijuana on tribal lands as long as they follow the same federal conditions laid out for states that have legalized the drug.
Oregon U.S. Attorney Amanda Marshall said the policy addresses questions raised by tribes about how legalization of pot in states like Oregon, Washington and Colorado would apply to Indian lands.
'That's been the primary message tribes are getting to us as U.S. attorneys,' Marshall said from Portland. 
*RELATED ARTICLES*

'What will the U.S. as federal partners do to assist tribes in protecting our children and families, our tribal businesses, our tribal housing? How will you help us combat marijuana abuse in Indian Country when states are no longer there to partner with us?'
Whether tribal pot could become a major bonanza rivaling tribal casinos is a big question. Marshall said only three tribes — one each in California, Washington state and the Midwest — have voiced any interest. She did not identify them.
Seattle attorney Anthony Broadman, whose firm represents tribal governments throughout the West, said the economic potential is vast. 
'If tribes can balance all the potential social issues, it could be a really huge opportunity,' Broadman said.
Many in Indian Country are wary.
The Yakama Nation in Washington state recently banned marijuana on the reservation and is trying to halt state regulated pot sales and grows on lands off the reservation where it holds hunting and fishing rights.
The Hoopa Valley Tribe in Northern California has battled illegal pot plantations on its reservation that have damaged the environment.
In South Dakota, the Oglala Sioux Tribal Council this year rejected a proposal to allow marijuana on the Pine Ridge Reservation.






Questions: Only three of the 556 Native American tribes are said to be interested in taking up the liberty 
'For me, it's a drug,' said Ellen Fills the Pipe, chairwoman of the council's Law and Order Committee. 'My gut feeling is we're most likely going to shoot it down.'
Marshall warned that problems could arise for tribes with lands in states that outlaw marijuana due to the likelihood that pot would be transported or sold outside tribal boundaries.
Broadman said tribes would enjoy a huge advantage selling pot, as they do with tobacco, because they would not have to charge taxes.
Alison Holcomb, a primary drafter of Washington state's legalization measure, said most people in larger states won't want to drive to far-flung reservations to buy pot.
But John Evich disagreed. He runs a legal marijuana store in Bellingham, Washington, near the Nooksack Indian reservation. 
When he chewed tobacco, he said, he used to stock up at the reservation because it was about 30 percent cheaper there. He had little doubt people would do the same if tribes began selling pot.
The Nooksack tribes did not immediately respond to messages seeking comment.
Marshall said with 566 tribes around the country recognized by the federal government, there will be a lot of consulting between tribal leaders and federal prosecutors. 
Some tribes have their own police, some rely on federal law enforcement, and some call in state and local police.
With limited resources, federal prosecutors will not prosecute minor cases, Marshall said.
The tribal policy is based on an August 2013 Justice Department announcement that the federal government wouldn't intervene as long as pot legalization states tightly regulate the drug, keep it from children and criminal cartels and prevent sales to states that outlaw it, among other measures


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

I read that this morning cof. Maybe I should move onto a reservation! 

We're making progress!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2014)

the caveat is that it is restricted to the states that have legalized.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> and what tribe do you belong to.....
> 
> *Native American tribes can grow and sell marijuana, US Justice Department rules *
> 
> ...


My sister in law is half Sioux from ND and her 8 bros. have been growing commersh. for
years on the reservation maybe now they can go legit.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Sry to just haul ass. Thank you for all your kind words and suggestions.. Time is rough ass hell. On top of everything i got pneumonia. Lunges are hurting still 4 days on penicillin. Fever is crazy i havent been able to sleep cause i wake up 30mins later covered in sweat shaking. Had 4 hours of sleep in the bath tub but that was rough on my boney body..
> The whole situation is still unsolved and she started seeing a psykiatrist. I might need one to get over her. Everyone tells me to do so.. I just wanna turn back time..
> Looking forward to winning the lotto in 2015..
> Bubblegum auto'sView attachment 3311979
> ...


Hydro good to see you back
hope you get shit straightened out for yourself, it's never easy.
Sucks the no drinking with antibiotics but some hash helps.
Good luck bro. Feel better.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, ain't got much to say. Waiting on docs visit later tonight. Plants are not cooperating... I flipped on Sunday and they haven't stretched one little bit. I was counting on them getting quite a big bigger.
> 
> Got the Inlaws at the house allllllll day. Wife is gone at work... just me and them and baby. I'm hiding in the back right now, 'working on my closet'. They know and are cool with me growing, but I'm not working on the closet at all. I'm getting HIGH!!! lol
> 
> What's up over there?


funny shit. at least they're cool with it.
nothing at all over here. cant wait for winter to be over here in new england. its been very mild and all, but plants and I need warmer lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, ain't got much to say. Waiting on docs visit later tonight. Plants are not cooperating... I flipped on Sunday and they haven't stretched one little bit. I was counting on them getting quite a big bigger.
> 
> Got the Inlaws at the house allllllll day. Wife is gone at work... just me and them and baby. I'm hiding in the back right now, 'working on my closet'. They know and are cool with me growing, but I'm not working on the closet at all. I'm getting HIGH!!! lol
> 
> What's up over there?



Sorry you are getting no stretch man.  Arent you throwing some others in the upper section when you get em this weekend?

At least they are cool w you growing. Glad your getting HIGH.. I am about to go home and do the same. Give me a text when doc arrives.  I'm still sad I cant come tomorrow but at least I will see ya all on sunday morning.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

I hear ya oldman, i'm pretty young but with our generation it's the same thing.. Gotta look into the paper to see who died from an OD or the like. My home town is riddled with heroin, it got pretty bad out there. Growing up it was fine, but in my 20s I watched it turn into a shit hole and had 4 acquaintances die from it. And some of my "friends" were selling it and that REALLY pissed me off so I just kinda said fuck this town. Didn't want to watch it go into the gutter anymore and got the hell out of there. 

lol @ jig that's funny.. Hiding out lol. I used to do that too before I knew my gf parents knew I smoked. Her parents are cool but they don't smoke really, but they know all about what I do and don't care at least. Her mom smoked with us a couple times lol, it was pretty funny. Her dad sips on beer here and there so I help em with a few and we have alot of things in common like hunting and building stuff. He makes moon shine so that's always fun to hang out and brew up some goodies with her dad. Apple pie shine is my fav.

@hydro glad youre back dude! Feel better, that sucks getting sick on top of everything else you're going through. Shit will sort it's self out in time brotha. You're garden is lookin good so that should cheer ya up some


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2014)

Good evening 600. Another day down, another bowl to burn. Doggy dog bowl!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn figgy, is that dog sift? Looks dank. 

Just finished up the flood table. I'm stoked  went to check on the flower room and did some selective pruning and everything is sticky AF in there. Finally the tangilope is budding and budding fast. Almost had caught up to the sour power that started throwing pistols 10 days ago


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Purple Wreck X OG


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2014)

@AlphaPhase - nope. That's the qwiso from the Dog lower bud I just harvested the other week on top of Dog flowers. It came out so damn good and is insanely strong! One good hit is all I can do off the nail. I won't even try 2.

@giggles26 - Love the pics you've been taking.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a little hash.... how much and how do I get it into butter for some brownies or something? I'm making a batch for people who don't smoke at all... so super weak - weak is ok.

I was thinking like 1/2 a gram or even less?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin in the lead...


----------



## moondance (Dec 12, 2014)

Just wrapped up tearing down, cleaning out and resetting everything in the flower tent, shit gets dirtier than I would have ever thought lol. Got the first ED and PK bushes back into 12/12 now we wait hehe! Ended up with 2 more ED females, so I ended up with 2 bushy and 1 taller ED, and a tall and a short bushy of both the PK and FB. That should keep me busy for a while. Hope your all doing good and staying high, about to go for the hash, old lady pissed in my Wheaties today. MD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never had qwiso before but I hear it's super clean. Looks so good!! 

Nice malequin gigs, the front is piling on that baby too. 

Had anyone used or know anything about this "the neutralizer' (in the pic? Seems like if it works it would be way cheaper than replacing and messing with carbon filters. It would make the exhaust so much better too with out pushing or pulling through a filter. Each smell cartridge lasts 7 weeks and I bet way cheaper to replace the cartridge than a filter. What do yall think?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure why my thumb looks like it's part of the magazine lol, so wierd


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2014)

I know a couple of res that grow somewhat ill


jigfresh said:


> I have a little hash.... how much and how do I get it into butter for some brownies or something? I'm making a batch for people who don't smoke at all... so super weak - weak is ok.
> 
> I was thinking like 1/2 a gram or even less?


Considering who's coming to visit, I;m not sure if I want to fall for a joke and answer. But since it's all ready hash, just heat the oil up needed for the brownies and mix the hash in it. Then make as directed. Thats what I'd do for people that don't smoke. For the visitor on the road, you might need a little more strength.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

its for my father in law and mother in laws family. Her dad has never smoked in his life. I don't have enough hash to make anything for my other visitor.

he just got into Cali if my figures are correct.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2014)

Brosef, I could have given you some hash when you were here had I known. I have almost an oz of dry ice hash in my freezer. I keep it for a rainy day type thing but would always part with it for you.

If you can wait until tomorrow to make the edibles, I'll hook you up.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

they are all getting together tomorrow. I don't know if anyone would have eaten then anyways.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I have a little hash.... how much and how do I get it into butter for some brownies or something? I'm making a batch for people who don't smoke at all... so super weak - weak is ok.
> 
> I was thinking like 1/2 a gram or even less?


I'm using 8 grams per pound of butter that I slow cook in a crook pot for about 5 hours and it's pretty stout.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for keeping me company and sane through all this shit. I know sometimes I can go off the wall but fuck it's been a rough road and thank god it's almost over. You all are great people and I'm glad to call you guys friends. You guys are better people then some of my long time friends! 

Thanks for everything guys! Here's to the road of dank in 2015!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2014)

@gigles26, you just keep staying strong for your women and karma will take care of the rest. And we all go off are rocker from time to time.

Hydro, I'm not religious at all, in fact far from it, but god bless you man! They say what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger, well you must be fucking Hercules.

Oh, I almost forgot, they had no problem with the trip. I even worked a 12 hour day today, and it felt good after not getting paid for any work in 3 years and being in school for the last 18 months. I have my first state inspection in 3 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks jimmer and that's awesome dude! It's nice having a career. How was it? What'd yea do?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks jimmer and that's awesome dude! It's nice having a career. How was it? What'd yea do?


The title is Director of Environment Services. The people are really nice and I generally like older people anyways. I pretty much just fix minor stuff then call contractors for the rest. The cool part is they are building another wing this spring and I'm going to be the super. The one thing thats weird for me is being in charge of people besides construction workers. I actually went out of my way to have a personal conversation with the people directly under me just to ease things for me. The weirdest part was having somebody come up to me and tell me he's my director of dietary services. At first I thought he was telling me he was one of my bosses. I'm just upset I won't never be able to share my smoke with the people I work with like I would as a normal employee. This will actually be hard for me to do but I have to. Thanks for asking, my girl just bitched and went up stairs.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's some old school style dog on dog.
 

I lost my bowl this morning and couldn't find it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

That's great jimmer, glad you gotthe job sand that's awesome about getting the vacation time 

@jigfresh have you ever had leaf claw from 1.3ec in flower? My 24k white gold is clawing a little bit but the leaves aren't dark green, but I'm assuming it's n toxicity. It's the only strain in the garden giving me a problem, not sure if it's just a Trait some strains do or if a 900ppm in flower could cause that? Figured I'd ask ya since u run hydro too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's a pic of it. It's just I've never had leaf claw at this nute level before so im super confused, I've had it before at higher ec, like 1100 ppm but never 900


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Here's some old school style dog on dog.
> View attachment 3312182
> 
> I lost my bowl this morning and couldn't find it.


I used to have one almost just like that! Except mine was blue and it had a "pot saver" you screwed on the bowl. Oh the good ol days...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not much help AP other than to say I get clawing a lot. Usually on lower leaves that aren't getting full light. And it's usually are dark green leaves. Like I said, not much help. :/


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I used to have one almost just like that! Except mine was blue and it had a "pot saver" you screwed on the bowl. Oh the good ol days...


What was the deal with the caps with the little hole in it. That was weird. I used to smoke out of some nasty shit. We made some pipes out of fittings in my dads garage. Who knew what was on that stuff. blah


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> What was the deal with the caps with the little hole in it. That was weird. I used to smoke out of some nasty shit. We made some pipes out of fittings in my dads garage. Who knew what was on that stuff. blah


Supposedly it was suppose to make your weed last longer by not allowing you to torch it or something idk lol. I used to work for a lube shop and we used to make pipes at work with all their fittings lol. 

I feel like I grew up with some of you guys lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2014)

I know the feeling.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2014)

My first bong was two of the old round yellow fish food containers taped together, then a part of a pen pushed through with a small socket attached for the bowl. Man the good old days.......
I went to take pics and my system was messing up. It's 20 outside and 82 in my shed in the veg area and my goal in this temp is 72. I discovered my temp. controlled outlet is acting up by not shutting off. I fixed it and now am waiting for lights to turn back on. Thankfully it wasn't the other way around!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

It's OK jig, I have no idea either lol. 
That's too funny my first bowl was one with a cap. Walked in to the head shop and they had a bin of pieces to build your own, I made a red one (15 yes old) they still sold me it, it was like I was a rock star walking out and showing my friends lol. Called it lil red riding hood. Man I miss those days.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 12, 2014)

Pluto is the man, he's damn good at patty cake


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2014)

O.K. I have some pics then I'm off. The first shots are of 2 dogs then the solo cup is a sour cherry.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 12, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> O.K. I have some pics then I'm off. The first shots are of 2 dogs then the solo cup is a sour cherry.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh yea another pic I took before I left. Cherry puff.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard from our buddy @Dr.D81? 

Hope you've made it safely bro.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2014)

My heating engineer has been, didn't blink an eye at my cab door. And we are all toasty warm again


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I have a little hash.... how much and how do I get it into butter for some brownies or something? I'm making a batch for people who don't smoke at all... so super weak - weak is ok.
> 
> I was thinking like 1/2 a gram or even less?


Break it up as fine as you can. Put it in some butter on heat and work it till its all liquid.
I ate 4 grams one time. Gf tried to wake me up in the cinema. I never saw a movie.. Then a few hours on woobly legs. Just getting out of the cinema must have looked fucking hilarious


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2014)

The small holes restricted o2 so the weed wouldn't burn without being drawn on.
Oops my age is showing. My first bowl was carved from an apple then a paper towel roll
wrapped with aluminium foil with a bowl cut into the end then I got a corn cob pipe and I was in
heaven, you guys have no idea how much you have missed.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2014)

We made bongs out of all sorts too, apples being a fave. Then the bucket bongs were always popular. Was always a good giggle, but I preferred a joint.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 13, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> The small holes restricted o2 so the weed wouldn't burn without being drawn on.
> Oops my age is showing. My first bowl was carved from an apple then a paper towel roll
> wrapped with aluminium foil with a bowl cut into the end then I got a corn cob pipe and I was in
> heaven, you guys have no idea how much you have missed.


@oldman60 , I used to love the old TP paper steam rolls so much that I made a big one out of a carpet tube back in the day. We used bamboo when I was a kid also in Florida to make all types of cool smoking utensils.

And joint material could be anything from the blank pages in the bible(i know) to the old rice paper tampon wrappers. What I thought was my first joint was grass clippings rolled up in a brown paper bag from my sister when I was 10, so it could only go up hill from there.

Taking my dog to the vet today because she hasn't put any weight on her back leg for 3 days now. I checked for cuts and other issues because other than that she's bouncing around like a normal boxer. My gf said this happened to one of her past boxers and it was an ACL tear and they replaced it with a pig tendon. I have my fingers crossed for her and my wallet.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well I think the wife gets to go home either tomorrow or hopefully Monday morning the latest!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2014)

Fingers crossed for both of you.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well I think the wife gets to go home either tomorrow or hopefully Monday morning the latest!


Good to hear!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2014)

Hope for good news at the vet Jimmer..
Time for ultimate fighter finale 
Oh and bamboo.. yikes. worst thing i ever smoked on.. Bought a bong while vacating in grand canaria. Enden up smoking joints all week, i just could not stand the taste of bamboo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2014)

DST said:


> Fingers crossed for both of you.


Yep. 

Doc made it.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks dst and figgy! I'm so ready for some peace!

She's up and walking a bit today so that's awesome! Says her legs feel like jello....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Wahoo she might get to come home tonight!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## moondance (Dec 13, 2014)

Sweet Giggs thats awesome, hope shes feeling better!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

She's feeling some better, not 100 but that's expected. Hopefully this time we wont have to go back again. Make it to January and I think all will be well. It's amazing how much better she is when she's able to have meds. It's like night and day difference. Irritates the shit out of me when people still call it a drug. Ok you have fun popping your pills and tipping the bottle you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 13, 2014)

This moldy white stuff on my soil is a good thing right ?
 and a quick snapshot of the girls before I go run errands today. 
 
I threw two purple Ryder's in there its my first run with any type of auto so let's see how it goes.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2014)

@Giggles, glad to hear she's comming home.
@jimmer, good luck with the job, hope the pooch is ok.
Good vibes to both of you .


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks oldman and ya NYC that's a good thing. Means that you made your soil right!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2014)

Mycorrhizae is a good thing.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

DST said:


> Mycorrhizae is a good thing.


Good is an understatement, fucking superb is more like it. Really up the game and get it to grow while the plants are in the pots. Mother nature is amazing.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2014)

DST said:


> Mycorrhizae is a good thing.


When you say it like that. It TickleTouchesMyTralala 

I made fresh frozen oven-dried blended then sifted thru 160 bubblebag hash of some 20g hawaiian snow buds. Stupid but came out much better than i thought..

Whats your take on algea? Good thing too?


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Good is an understatement, fucking superb is more like it. Really up the game and get it to grow while the plants are in the pots. Mother nature is amazing.


How do I go about doing that ?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> How do I go about doing that ?


http://gro-kashi.com/ 

Inoculate the soil. I do mine with compost and it naturally occurs but those who don't have access to that can use this. Look into neem cake as well.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2014)

This cant be healthy ? Top layer of my 6week cbd clone.
 
Bought some "quality" organic soil for my dogs and just tried to snap a picture of things. But i dont see much strange other than a few roots growing in direct ufo led light, lol.
 
Do look like some white fuzz around and algea again.. Algea was my enemy in hydro


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

That green fungus is not good hydro. It usually is a result of overwatering/to wet surface and cold temps, and higher humidity, almost forgot that!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hydro. You can use reflectix to insulate the containers. Should raise root zone temp and make evaporation pick up speed. Seedling mats under the containers can help too when its cold


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2014)

No doubt its from being too wet.. It was a clone unable to take up water for the first 2 weeks.. 22-28c and about 55% humidity in the room is about the best ive had in a long time. Dont think its a problem other than that clone gotten creepy green


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Purple Wreck x OG whole plant.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 13, 2014)

@giggles26 just picked up some worm castings and jamaican bat guano now what should I make a tea or put it into of my soil


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2014)

Hydrogp. I believe they were the bx2's. Pecae, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 13, 2014)

Got my order, but only got one pack of qrazy quake. When I ordered two..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 13, 2014)

DST, need a name for pay pal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2014)

Damn yorkshire, those are filling out nice. They look like soda can size, bravo bro!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> They look like soda can size, bravo bro!


Yeah they're getting about that size, maybe they'll be a couple of vodka bottles in there by the time they're done.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 13, 2014)

My dog is going to have surgery for her ccl (dogs version of acl). We go see the surgeon next week for prelims. The vet said she should be ok for the most part afterwards, so thats good.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

*She's home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2014)

Checking back in from the edges of hell...
Caught a bad cold while in a doctor's waiting room when I went to finally get my flu shot.
Then back went to crap and lost too much weight, and no sleep for the most part the entire time had me loopy as fudge cakes.
Feeling better, go some grub in me, and will be back to my useless self in no time.

Sorry for the late Happy Birthday wish to oldman: Happy (late) Birthday!!!

I have a lot of catching up to do.

In the meantime, this is the super-duper double-hush-hush video camera mount upgrade I had mentioned a week or so ago...

 

Need to go back out and get a Class10, or a US-1, memory card for it. (d'oh!)

It's good to be back in The Shire...


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2014)

Did not even see you at the edge Doobs. Glad your better. Great with some more onboard videos.
What? Oldman got older? Happy Birtday m8! Hope you had a blast..


----------



## Figgy (Dec 13, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Checking back in from the edges of hell...
> Caught a bad cold while in a doctor's waiting room when I went to finally get my flu shot.
> Then back went to crap and lost too much weight, and no sleep for the most part the entire time had me loopy as fudge cakes.
> Feeling better, go some grub in me, and will be back to my useless self in no time.
> ...


Welcome back, and glad to hear you're feeling better. The doctor's office can be a blessing or a curse.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2014)

Glad she's home giggles! That's awesome!
Hey doobs, good to see ya back, being sick sucks, for some reason I never get sick but when i do, like once every few years I feel like i'm gonna die lol. Can't wait to see some vids of the cam mount 

Hey, it's STORY TIME! Freakin hilarious, well to me it is but i'm weird so i dunno lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

She's not happy, but I'm glad to have her home.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 13, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Blue Power first, Jurple 2nd pic. Stocky they are
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311032 View attachment 3311035



Good news bad news.. 

Good: Blue Power is a female, saw a pistol today..
Bad| Jurple is looking like male ;-( course it's not all bad since the last Jurple male I had, had really nice structure and I used the pollen on a few females..


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Purple Wreck x OG whole plant.
> View attachment 3312556


How long are they in flower now?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 13, 2014)

gigs glad to hear your ol lady is home.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2014)

You're all a bunch of cunts. My 600 has been sat in a box in the garage for 3 years now  maybe next year!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol, get ready to flower in my garage. 2 600w for now.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You're all a bunch of cunts. My 600 has been sat in a box in the garage for 3 years now  maybe next year!


Unpack your cunt ass light. grow baby grow. No excuses.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You're all a bunch of cunts. My 600 has been sat in a box in the garage for 3 years now  maybe next year!


Good to see you Top Top!

You'll be back to growing monsters in no time 

Until then, good to see you pop in to say hello


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2014)

I wish I knew about these root plugs long time ago. I love them, my seedlings are doing great in them and it'll be so much easier to transplant now  some how I fixed my mk ultra in soil too! Figures the only soil plant I didn't get rid of starts growing decent lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> How long are they in flower now?


Day 23 since flip, day 18 since I saw flowers set.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Who let that dog out again!!!!!.......


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 13, 2014)

almost got it dialed in. I think I'll out them in 7 gal (cheese) pots


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice Giggles, that dog has such a cool color it almost looks poisonous or something lol. 

Nice Nyc , those leds make things look crazy lol, I'd love a plant that color 

So far I'm @ 20 days into 12/12 and looking like I only got one keeper. Nothing else in the room comes close to the purple but it's still early, hoping the rest surprise me later in flower 

Pic 1 is the pp
Pic 2 is 24kwg
Pic 3 spb. 

The tangilope isn't worthy of a pic yet, she's only got some pistils, some girls develope late though so maybe she'll be out of a training bra and into a d cup in a couple weeks, we'll see


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Maui x harlequin, deff maui leaning.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

@BobBitchen i see you lurking. Check your email


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2014)

hey TTT. Hope you're well.

doobie good to see you back.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey @jigfresh I was just informed that an og Trait is leaf curl, especially time of year for some reason. Do you know if you had any thing with og getting the curl more? Turns out like 5 people doing og threads of the same strain has some sort of leaf curl going on recently, very strange Trait!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2014)

Whoa wtf jig way to just slide in before I send my msg to you lmao that was crazy timing


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 13, 2014)

Well anyways, I got to thinking, my Larry og did the same but I forgot about it and didn't put 2 and 2 together. But if the og has pure og genetics in it most likely it'll have some curled leaves. Good to know for when growing og to know if it's real  for anyone growing ogs out there


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well guys time to hit the hay. It's been a long few days and I'm ready for some sleep in my bed! Just a photo for fun...
 
Night club 6. Here's to a better week!
Pw x og clone


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like yours has a lil curl going too! Soooo wierd, not sure why I'm just learning this now lol. Nite yall.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You're all a bunch of cunts. My 600 has been sat in a box in the garage for 3 years now  maybe next year!


couldn't agree more, a more fitting word could not be used to describe me

at 209 Cali, paypal is our email addy: [email protected] you sending us a Xmas present or something


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning club 6! Today is a new day and a new week. Here's to the rest of my days being less stressful....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

^^ I'll smoke to that ^^


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Good morning club 6! Today is a new day and a new week. Here's to the rest of my days being less stressful....


I'll rub one out to that!! CHEERS


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 14, 2014)

I did some up-potting this morning and snapped a few pictures. The first is a dog clone.
 
Then three sour cherry crossed with whole lot of goodness...
 
And 2 Cheese Surprises


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 14, 2014)

A shark shock cbd
 
And the little tag along I found while transplanting


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

Added to the line up:
Ghost OG
C99
Aligator Kush
Goji #4
Blue Moonshine
Honeybee ...........clones...........

..........& a bunch of bean crosses from above..............


also Honeybee & Blue Moonshine pollen............ Im gonna hit a couple of Fireballs#1 with both 

 Bob is one happy MoFo 

Big Tnx to Doc.you rock !!


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 14, 2014)

you welcome! 
j/k
i know not me, the other Dr.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I feel like I'm growing nothing but fem seeds, but yet they are regulars. 8 out of 9 honeybees are girls, 2 out of 3 candy grape og are girls, pretty sure 2 dog treat girls and 1 super silver haze, thank god it was my only 1 that popped lol.

Only lost like 3 out of 18. Now that's some good odds!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2014)

Super good odds....
Happy for yah...

I'm really watching to see how them dog treats,compared to the dog you got going..should be purely perfection..naw but close.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2014)

I had a nice visit yesterday from some old friends and met some new ones. Thank you to Bobbitchen, Dr.D81, Jig and Papakush6 for coming! 

I really appreciate all of the plants Bob brought and the ton of seeds that Doc brought. I should have grabbed more seeds maybe but it's all good and I know where they're at 

Thanks Jig for the little light! I'll use it to veg all the clones left here by Bob.

I got to try smoking the Fireballs from Bob, some Blue Dream from Papakush6, we smoked some of my Lambsbread and a couple of jays that I don't remember what they were. My garage was full of smoke towards the end of the day and it was creeping into my house, lol. It was good times.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> Super good odds....
> Happy for yah...
> 
> I'm really watching to see how them dog treats,compared to the dog you got going..should be purely perfection..naw but close.


Yep. Don't think I've ever got less then 60% though.


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I had a nice visit yesterday from some old friends and met some new ones. Thank you to Bobbitchen, Dr.D81, Jig and Papakush6 for coming!
> 
> I really appreciate all of the plants Bob brought and the ton of seeds that Doc brought. I should have grabbed more seeds maybe but it's all good and I know where they're at
> 
> ...


This sounds so funky,I woul love to have been with you guys....love the 600


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I had a nice visit yesterday from some old friends and met some new ones. Thank you to Bobbitchen, Dr.D81, Jig and Papakush6 for coming!
> 
> I really appreciate all of the plants Bob brought and the ton of seeds that Doc brought. I should have grabbed more seeds maybe but it's all good and I know where they're at
> 
> ...


How happy was the wife ?

had a great time, really cool people..

I'll let ya know when the cuttings are big enough to clone, those & any of the beans are yours bro
tnx again


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm thinking some club 6 members need a maui x harlequin cut. Who wants one?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

^^yes please......^^


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^yes please......^^


Nope everyone but you gets one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

and you wonder why Im mad


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

< looks like your avi.......lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> and you wonder why Im mad


And you wonder why sarcasm doesn't work on a forum....


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> And you wonder why sarcasm doesn't work on a forum....


you either..lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

Iv got two packs here, one has coal, I hope the wrong one doesn't go out


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> you either..lol


Sorry dude I'm super stressed out right now. 

Wife just woke up screaming and threw up. God damn it I'm so done with these fucking doctors.... 

I just wanna break down and cry.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

trying to lighten your mood my friend
sorry to hear that she's feeling poorly this morning
I wish you guys the best
hopefully this week will bring some relief


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> How happy was the wife ?
> 
> had a great time, really cool people..
> 
> ...


She was fine. Didn't say a word about the house stinking or anything. She was just glad it sounded like everyone had a good time and felt bad for breaking up the scene. I feel like I over reacted a little when she texted but it seemed like everyone was about ready to go anyway. Jig had already mentioned he was going to be leaving soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> trying to lighten your mood my friend
> sorry to hear that she's feeling poorly this morning
> I wish you guys the best
> hopefully this week will bring some relief


I know you are bro that's why I said sorry.

Just feels like a bad dream. I feel like I'm in the movie Groundhog Day...


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I know you are bro that's why I said sorry.
> 
> Just feels like a bad dream. I feel like I'm in the movie Groundhog Day...


Gig. great hatch! 
I know things are f'd up but hold tight it will change, just give it time.
@bob, what good fortune and friends.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

So much for my plan to shut down this winter

these will be joining the :
ghost go
alligator kush
BMS
Goji #4 
HB # 1 clones


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Gig. great hatch!
> I know things are f'd up but hold tight it will change, just give it time.
> @bob, what good fortune and friends.


I know. This shouldn't be anything new to me but it seems every time it happens it's all new. 1 day at a time. I got lucky and the neighbor down from us brought me over a couple nugs to tide us over until
Tuesday, maybe Wednesday if it breaks down good.

Time to light up and see if she starts to feel better!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> So much for my plan to shut down this winterView attachment 3312999
> 
> these will be joining the :
> ghost go
> ...


You forgot to add maui x harlequin


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> So much for my plan to shut down this winterView attachment 3312999
> 
> these will be joining the :
> ghost go
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You forgot to add maui x harlequin


thought I was cut off ?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2014)

I found a little scissor hash from my S.A.D. took 3 hits, 
OMG! I'm good for the afternoon.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> thought I was cut off ?


Nah you're welcome to my wealth.

Mi Casa es Su casa


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2014)

Gig, check your email.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> *So much for my plan to shut down this winter*
> 
> these will be joining the :
> ghost go
> ...


No kidding! That's a lot of beans to pair with the clones you've got going. Looks like you'll be busy for a while. Where did you get the Dog Treats?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> No kidding! That's a lot of beans to pair with the clones you've got going. Looks like you'll be busy for a while. Where did you get the Dog Treats?


Yea, should be a full house instead of the empty one I'd planned.
I must be [email protected] addicted to this shit ! lol
let me know if you want cuttings from any of these, a few months out yet, so theres time


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, should be a full house instead of the empty one I'd planned.
> I must be [email protected] addicted to this shit ! lol
> let me know if you want cuttings from any of these, a few months out yet, so theres time


What a lovely addiction it is!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey 600!!! How's everyone!?

Why can't I find some of my old pics on here. Anyone else having this prob?
Lookin for some of my old grape ape and purple bud pics. Can't find em damnit.

Strains I'm running atm... 

veg:
clones: Fireballs, Grape Ape, OG 18, Engineer's Dream(pheno #1 Dpq leaning), Critical Hog, Red Cherry Berry

Straight From seed in veg: Venus fly trap, Smelly Cherry, MK-Ultra, Papaya... and a few homemade ones ...strawberry banana x ?? (3), venus fly trap x medusa (2). 

Flower: fireballs, critical hog pheno #2 , engineers dream pheno #1, OG 18, Grape ape

That critical hog #2 is the most fruity/sweet/candy plant I've ever tasted/smelled. Its crazy, ud have to try to believe it... Go figure my 'friend' didn't keep the clone for me like he was supposed to...

Ugh should I try to re- veg it!? I know that can take forever...


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 14, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Hey 600!!! How's everyone!?
> 
> Why can't I find some of my old pics on here. Anyone else having this prob?
> Lookin for some of my old grape ape and purple bud pics. Can't find em damnit.
> ...


i would! re vegging ain't that bad.. a couple weeks or 3


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Hey 600!!! How's everyone!?
> 
> Why can't I find some of my old pics on here. Anyone else having this prob?
> Lookin for some of my old grape ape and purple bud pics. Can't find em damnit.
> ...


I'd reveg to.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2014)

Like Gen said. Would have loved to have been with you lads and shared a few. Good to see the 600 still bringing folks together. Jigs a cool cat to hang around with, even though he doesn't speak Scottish.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Who let that dog out again!!!!!.......
> View attachment 3312705





AlphaPhase said:


> Nice Giggles, that dog has such a cool color it almost looks poisonous or something lol.
> 
> Nice Nyc , those leds make things look crazy lol, I'd love a plant that color
> 
> ...


I can only say they both look excellent. great job guys. Gig let me know when the Fairy lands. I hope you love it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

@jimmer6577 such a beautiful canopy! The perfect training session really shines on those babies

Glad yall had a blast at the get together! Sounds like everyone got such awesome goodies, i'm jelly  Maybe next one I can tag along  

Sorry to hear about your woman giggs  Damn it, one of these days it will stop raining and the sun will shine for you 

Here's a lil vid of my garden, I freakin love my purple paralysis, but the name scares people for some reason, so I may call it cotton candy since it has the same genetics lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh, if you sense some hostility in my video, that was directed toward uncle ben aka mr. thinks he knows it all. Because he says lollipoping is so bad for the plants and taking any leaf will make your yield go way down. AHHHH, that guy annoys me sometimes. He has quite a bit of good knowledge, but he is too old school and needs to get with the times of now about MJ and not what works for a tomato plant. Sorry, I had to vent. 

Anyways, hope yall have a good day 600!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 14, 2014)

Thx for the opinions... I may just do it. But I nred stronger light for veg if I do....

Just put a clean bag on the volcaño! Thinking bout fireballs as the first bowl. Get to taste its complex kushy ness. 

Hard choice between that, og 18, or the critical hog (fruity pheno). Have a couple others too, but its between those. 

Side note : Damn, I need to narrow down my strains again... im so bad for having too many going. Gotta shed a few tho, only the best survive!!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 14, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I had a nice visit yesterday from some old friends and met some new ones. Thank you to Bobbitchen, Dr.D81, Jig and Papakush6 for coming!
> 
> I really appreciate all of the plants Bob brought and the ton of seeds that Doc brought. I should have grabbed more seeds maybe but it's all good and I know where they're at
> 
> ...


Man sounds like a good time. I cant wiat till I meet a few of you. I hope @Dr.D81 can make it to CO around 4th of July.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 14, 2014)

right! and here i am in rhode island missing out...


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope 600 has a great night. As I am so fucking stoned I can hardly type. @giggles26 I hope your wife gets better. Remember to breath bro,. Its tough caring and taking care of one is is sick. I took my ex wife through Breast cancer treatment and I feel your pain bro.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

The kog seedlings rooted! So I can day that 100% you can clone a whole plant from the base. So that makes me happy I saved the little buggers. And oh, there's a winter frost advisory in nor Cal.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for all the positive vibes. Been busy playing monopoly with the wife and kids. Yep that's right she was able to get up and play monopoly with us, with no pain for 3hrs after smoking a bowl! Ah there is some peace in the household.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

awesome giggles, glad to hear that  i love monopoly, the ship is the best piece lol, i hate the thimble. Hoping the rest of your day is as good as now bud


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> awesome giggles, glad to hear that  i love monopoly, the ship is the best piece lol, i hate the thimble. Hoping the rest of your day is as good as now bud


I'm hoping it does, only 4hrs until bed time lol!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

Wishing you the best 4 hours yet brotha man!

Has anyone heard of Republic Wireless cell phone provider? They have plans that start at $5 and the most expensive plan is only $40. No contract, you just buy the phone and that's it. $10 for unlimited talk, text and wifi data or $25 for unlimited everything for 3g or $40 for unlimited everything 4g. My brother just got it and he says it's a damn good deal. Anyone else heard of it?

https://republicwireless.com/info/plans/


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope what i sent gets to you fast. Now its potent and should last 4-5 hrs for her each time.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin pheno #1 from 2 days ago.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

So quiet in here, I think I hear the crickets outside.....


----------



## moondance (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow my ED smells good already and only been a week since the flip. The PK is gona be a monster, cant wait. Figuring out hash is great for our pain relief, so i'm doing another small run tomorrow with some more Sat.Cindy.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin pheno 2 really bringing that heat.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

Damn, I've smoked Maui once with my friends mom when I was 16, I want to try it again with all this Maui pron! 

Side note, it's not the size of the clone that matters, it's what you do with it lol. This thing is monster just waiting to be unleashed


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Maui x Harlequin pheno 2 really bringing that heat.
> View attachment 3313318


The trim from that will make great extracts for the wife.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for bringing up the hash moon dance and giggles, I might be able to get a good sleep tonight,!!! I got just a tiny bit saved for a rainy day and I found it!!  I hope it's enough :/


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 14, 2014)

sup 6, still alive and free from all LEO. caught two harvests this outdoor season .. all money spent before made... may need to go to cali. to dangerous down south..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

2 days ago
 
Last night.
 
How bout a lil dog, other dog pheno I have.
 
and a little short pheno Purple Wreck x OG
 
Well guys that's all for me for the evening, tomorrow's a new day and let's hope it's smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2014)

My first GoPro ride video.
I've made some adjustments to the camera so the next vid (just recorded) should be a little brighter.

Until then:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

Love the pics giggs and love the video doobs, but do it in tthe day time next time I can't see! Lol

What I don't like is the damn government . this pisses me off so much. The government basically vetoed DC's mj legalization. Basically, the gov doesn't give a shit what the citizens vote for. Makes you think about if the votes for the pres add up. Welp, we already know that answer *cough*it's all bullshit *cough*. Doesn't that make you happy to be an American?? 

http://www.hightimes.com/read/tell-congress-back-dcs-legal-weed


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2014)

Was mostly just testing the camera for night ride vids, but it is way too dark when there is no other traffic on the road with me.
In a big city it would be a different view, but where I am, they roll up the streets at 9pm on a Sunday night like tonight, so it's dark.
Too dark for good vids.
But I filled up the motorcycle's gas tank with 102-octane fuel that also had Turbo 108+ Octane Booster added, and I'll be recording some daytime riding and will upload it as soon as it's ready.

I do have a second night video uploading, but it has a ways to go (about an hour).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't get me wrong brotha it's still bad ass! But yeah, it's like a ghost town heh, but that's my kinda town honestly  I liked the bigger cities growing up but now I like the back roads of no where land


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 15, 2014)

Just called the doctor to get a new appointment. Last day with penicillin and im still sick ass fu..
So stupid its like last time. Now i get some broad spectre penicillin cause the normal one shows no effect..
Argh. Sry, hard to keep the mood up. Im so tired of my stinkin health..


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> My first GoPro ride video.
> I've made some adjustments to the camera so the next vid (just recorded) should be a little brighter.
> 
> Until then:


I am glad your dial is fluro as that's all I could see.....


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Just called the doctor to get a new appointment. Last day with penicillin and im still sick ass fu..
> So stupid its like last time. Now i get some broad spectre penicillin cause the normal one shows no effect..
> Argh. Sry, hard to keep the mood up. Im so tired of my stinkin health..


Fingers crossed for the next lot of antibiotics mate.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay, here's GoPro video #2.
A little lighter than the previous vid, but the view angle was set to Medum instead of Wide, and it was set to standard 1080p (60 frames a sec, which makes slow-mo or fast-mo playback using the speed settings for the video options all look pretty good no matter what speed the video is played back at). instead od 1080 Super which adds a lot to the wide-angle view..

I open her up for a bit at the 8min15sec time mark in the video on the tail end of the ride coming in the back way to get home.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2014)

I think it'll work better during the day Doobs


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 15, 2014)

That mauwi brings back memories of my youth. Back in the day I had a friend from Hawaii who's dad would get it sent to him and he would sneak a little for us. It would kick are arses...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2014)

DST said:


> I think it'll work better during the day Doobs


I can see things in the vid fairly well.
Maybe it's your screen 

But day time will have it's own charms, I suppose.


Oh!
And here are pics of the GoPro mounted on the motorcycle:

(Heh, heh... this is IMG_0420 marked by my camera)

 
 
 
 
 

Well, off to sleepytime funland for me.
See ya'll later!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a great feeling sitting here having my morning coffee getting ready for work. The morning smoking session did go from 2-3 bowls to just 2-3 hits to take edge off for hour drive.

Doob, I could see it too.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 15, 2014)

I think doc is getting serious.
After first visit i had an infection numer of 77, now after a hard 2400mg/day penicillin its 57.
No wonder i still feel like shizz.. New pills and when im good again doc wants to make some tests on my lunges. Im too sick too often and need to think about the future.. lol.. A few weeks ago i was a machine, young and healthy. When i had my knee surgery my puls kept warning cause it was low when waking up-35. I thought some was wrong, but they told me it was cause i was so healthy, lol.
Good day at work Jimmer!
I can see it too!
But-Like D i too think it would work better during the day- In summer- At the beach


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL (including haters like @AlphaPhase who don't appreciate my favorite piece in the monoply game " The underrated Thimble "


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2014)

i'm all aboot the boot, said in dst's mother toungue of course. haven't played monopoly in years, it is a great test of character imo, people will do anything to win a game of monopoly lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

I've always been good at monoply usually takes about 3 hours to finish everyone off. 

But here a quick morning pic of my kids in the treehouse


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2014)

Me and doc got a chance to swing by and see supchaka last night after meeting up with jd. Was a very nice nightcap of bongs. Someguy got things started with bags of blue dream and bubba in the morning. Was another good day of good friends and good smoke.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope all is well with supchaka. Been awhile since I've seen him.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

i wanna come hang out guys....if anyone is ever in Hotlanta please give me a shout i have extra room at my place too


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i wanna come hang out guys....if anyone is ever in Hotlanta please give me a shout i have extra room at my place too


Does tonight work for you?


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

yeah man come on by shoot me an email lol we can have a cuddle session me you and *DEEZNUTTTZ*


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2014)

Fuck.......stank ass water heater,leaking like a stuck pig......
I'm bout to Tong Po this bitch.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> Fuck.......stank ass water heater,leaking like a stuck pig......
> I'm bout to Tong Po this bitch.


Boo! I just replaced mine a year ago. Let's hope it stays good for awhile


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Boo! I just replaced mine a year ago. Let's hope it stays good for awhile


Did you do it?
Or have someone else do it.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> Did you do it?
> Or have someone else do it.


I did it, I did all the plumbing/electrical in the house. Well I guess I did everything lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

@giggles26 you really gonna come by bro?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @giggles26 you really gonna come by bro?


LOL I wish I could but I've gotta look after the wife right now. Maybe someday, maybe someday...


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I did it, I did all the plumbing/electrical in the house. Well I guess I did everything lol.


So it's not that hard of a thing to do...
I wish I had more knowledge on this type of stuff....
Looks like I'll be paying someone.

Looks like I need to go chop some shit,I hot right now,unlike my water.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 15, 2014)

12/12 straight from clone. lol hope i get 7g.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> So it's not that hard of a thing to do...
> I wish I had more knowledge on this type of stuff....
> Looks like I'll be paying someone.
> 
> Looks like I need to go chop some shit,I hot right now,unlike my water.


Nah bro it's real simple. To bad you weren't closer I'd come to it for a bowl


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeh Doob, must be my brand new laptop screen, lol. I never said I couldn't see things clearly I just said it will work better during the day may bru. I love checking out peoples areas, I dare you to do some hood drive by's, lol. (no, please don't we love having you around lad).

And ghb, isn't it funny how people you never knew turn into ruthless mofos when a monopoly board comes out. I always end up with Old KentcuntRoad! And generally the first to go out, lol which suited me as a kid, I went off and done my own shizz. Probably why I don't play monopoly as an adult...sore ass looser.

Adn Gen, holy shit, it's the season of breakin'down water heaters....glad I got mine fixed.

Tot later, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm all bout that frost,ya baby, frost ya baby, all bout that frost...


----------



## elektrician (Dec 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm all bout that frost,ya baby, frost ya baby, all bout that frost...
> View attachment 3313506 View attachment 3313507


dude you always have very nice budporn!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> i wanna come hang out guys....if anyone is ever in Hotlanta please give me a shout i have extra room at my place too


Hotlanta? Shit, I'm not but 5 hours away. I'll have to hit you up next time we make a trip for Six Flags or anything else in ATL.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 15, 2014)

Kooks like NYC and Doobs have combined their powers...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Where's @BobBitchen this fine morning. Usually he's here shooting the shit with us....

And damn figgy your phone must have magic powers always switching people around....


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2014)

just waiting on these ladies to finish up, they are taking their sweet time!.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Hotlanta? Shit, I'm not but 5 hours away. I'll have to hit you up next time we make a trip for Six Flags or anything else in ATL.


bro please do and i have season passes with bring a friend for free tickets so just lemme know bro we got this


----------



## Figgy (Dec 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> bro please do and i have season passes with bring a friend for free tickets so just lemme know bro we got this


We'll have to make something happen next spring. I'll definately let you know when we will be coming. The wife and I are due for a weekend away from the kid!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Where's @BobBitchen this fine morning. Usually he's here shooting the shit with us....
> 
> And damn figgy your phone must have magic powers always switching people around....


Yeah bro. It's been doing this since I got the iphone6. So it's either the phone, iOS, or RIU not liking one of the two.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 15, 2014)

Seedling pron! Fruit Punch, Strawberry Blue, and two Engineers Dreams.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

elektrician said:


> dude you always have very nice budporn!


Thanks.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

I have thoroughly confused my wife now with everyone's names. Everyone that was over, except for one guy, has two names. Everyone's got a screen name and a real name and I was mixing the two in conversation, unknowingly, until she stopped me and asked who I was talking about, lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have thoroughly confused my wife now with everyone's names. Everyone that was over, except for one guy, has two names. Everyone's got a screen name and a real name and I was mixing the two in conversation, unknowingly, until she stopped me and asked who I was talking about, lol.


I do the samething with my wife and she's like wait what who is that...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

Had a surprise visit from my best friend from high School just now. He called saying he was in the area and wanted to cruise by. I hooked him up with a 1/4oz for his wife while he was here and he was pretty excited about it. 

It's nice to see when people appreciate stuff. Kind of made my day.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

Figgy said:


> We'll have to make something happen next spring. I'll definately let you know when we will be coming. The wife and I are due for a weekend away from the kid!


Bring the kid bro I work with children all day there's tons to do as a family unit around here and I'll even watch the kid ONE NIGHT while you and the wife go out and about


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey doobs, I can see the video much better on my laptop! Freakin sweet, it was hard to see on my phone though and i'm like always on my phone since it's easier to use lol. I'm diggin the cam mount though for sure

Hope the new meds help ya hydro, that sucks. I've heard about a lot of people getting sick after surgery, surgery messes hard core with you're immune system because it's using a lot of energy to fix the wound.

Lmao @ nyc, someone's gotta show the thimble love brotha lol, your plants are growing up nicely btw man, lookin mean and green

Genuity- if you're gonna replace the whole water heater i think you'd be able to to it pretty easily man. Just watch a youtube video, it's not hard to replace the whole thing really, might need a friend to help move it is all. There's just a cold water in and hot water out line i think, I did one a long time ago and it wasn't too bad of a job really. Might save ya some money and worst comes to worst if you can't figure it out then call someone to replace it. Just take pictures of how everything is connected on the old one before you take it apart, then put the new one back together the same way

Nice video ghb, lookin dank in there!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2014)

free babysitting! Awesome.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Babysitting ain't cheap these days so that's a real steal


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 15, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @jimmer6577 such a beautiful canopy! The perfect training session really shines on those babies
> 
> Glad yall had a blast at the get together! Sounds like everyone got such awesome goodies, i'm jelly  Maybe next one I can tag along
> 
> ...


Really nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

I think I'm like the only one with out kids! Wtf! Lol, some one needs to baby sit my ass while I get drunk and eat pizza. 

I think these girls wanna turn purple, it looks like they're trying to purple up


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

Some serious frost on that, Alpha. Good job!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Really nice


Thanks hippy  Everything seems to be doing great except the tangilope lol, such a weird plant


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks dez! I got so lucky when I took a chance on a pick n mix, I wasn't expecting a keeper from one seed, but i'm so stoked!


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2014)

Some inspiration for Doobie




Doon Button Ben. (riu is shlow on uploadsh yesh?)
yesterday>

today left (dog)

today (dog blue pit)

dog

Peace, DST


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Did someone say frosty........


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

I love those Danny Mac movies. He's a pretty incredible rider.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 15, 2014)

@AlphaPhase you and me both I don't have any yins as of yet but my girl has 10years on me so my time is running out to plant my seed...with her anyway but I'm super open to adopting a child i think those huldren would love to have someone care and love them like a real parent.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> @AlphaPhase you and me both I don't have any yins as of yet but my girl has 10years on me so my time is running out to plant my seed...with her anyway but I'm super open to adopting a child i think those huldren would love to have someone care and love them like a real parent.


No doubt bro, I'm definitely open to adopting, i was just talking about it the other day! One of my best friends was adopted from south sol korea. That's what really got me thinking about it lately. It sucks because it's down to me and my brother, we're the last of us to carry on the name and we're 30 now so it's getting crunch time. I just always wanted to have my ducks in a row because when I grew up I was pretty poor and I'd like to be able to provide reasonably if I had one  I mean, we got by growing up and had the things we needed, but nothing like my friends had. My game plan is the next 4 years I need to figure it out!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Maui x Harlequin 
 
Short Dog


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 15, 2014)

First reply back from Santa's dry ice hash that was shipped.She got the dry ice hash and she said "OMG vaped some with a couple friends and was so baked and couldn't stop laughing, thanks for the best high I have had in awhile". Good to know others love this run of c99 as much as me especially the hash. When i go to CO this summer I am bringing 3 grams of Frenchy hash form c99 and it will have a 8 month cure by them so its gonna be the shit. After we smoke the weed in am and are high then its hash time to really bake. If you are at rm3 site you know about the gathering. Gonna be so fun.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> First reply back from Santa's dry ice hash that was shipped.She got the dry ice hash and she said "OMG vaped some with a couple friends and was so baked and couldn't stop laughing, thanks for the best high I have had in awhile". Good to know others love this run of c99 as much as me especially the hash. When i go to CO this summer I am bringing 3 grams of Frenchy hash form c99 and it will have a 8 month cure by them so its gonna be the shit. After we smoke the weed in am and are high then its hash time to really bake. If you are at rm3 site you know about the gathering. Gonna be so fun.


I love to vape hash and run my dry ice hash through the vape all the time. The only downside is the screens clog and need to be cleaned more often.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

I now officially have a 250 watt veg light (thank you Jig). My cool tube has a reflector on it now and everything is wired and tested. I plugged it in and it works good so now I just need to get my Fireballs back from Papakush6. I took them over there because I didn't think I'd have the light situated for a few more days but it didn't take long.

Jigfresh hooked me up with the ballast and bulbs


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 15, 2014)

1 week progress report . 
 

 

The transplant is my favourite time . They sure are loving their new home .


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I love to vape hash and run my dry ice hash through the vape all the time. The only downside is the screens clog and need to be cleaned more often.


What kinda vape do you use?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What kinda vape do you use?


I have an extreme Q. If my daughter ever gets off the PC I can post a pic of it.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have an extreme Q. If my daughter ever gets off the PC I can post a pic of it.


One of these?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> yes


You like it? I've got a shit ton of portable vapes and wax pens and an older volcano,but been looking to get another vape for at home.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 15, 2014)

I got home today and the 5 plants I put into flower a few days ago was showing and I got 3 females. I picked the nicest looking 2 cheese surprises and pulled a couple of clones. I also threw the bp seed I found in a bud in to see what happens.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome jimmer! I think I was wrong and out of 18, I think I got 16 maybe 17 females lol...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2014)

How many weeks is that bob?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm ready to see yea grow some honeybees Bob


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> How many weeks is that bob?


Think he's like day 42 or something


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> How many weeks is that bob?


41 from flip



giggles26 said:


> I'm ready to see yea grow some honeybees Bob


I have 5 with tails on a towel now.... & pw/og, & GDP/HB, & dog treats still soaking



giggles26 said:


> Think he's like day 42 or something


you are good..


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2014)

That's fast...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've found that clones always finish a week early for me.

Oh and I've got a really really good memory Bob. Like photographic


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> That's fast...





giggles26 said:


> I've found that clones always finish a week early for me.
> 
> Oh and I've got a really really good memory Bob. Like photographic


I pulled the last one's at 70+ days from flip, these are coming along nicely


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I pulled the last one's at 70+ days from flip, these are coming along nicely


Health plays a big part to. Also each run of clones I do gets better to. If you lets those go 10 weeks they will plump up nicely


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks great Bob! There's so much frost in the 6 we need to build a snow man


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2014)

the short pheno..


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You like it? I've got a shit ton of portable vapes and wax pens and an older volcano,but been looking to get another vape for at home.


I think it takes too long to fill the bags, personally. I bought i though so I live with it. I'd rather have a volcano knock off, I think.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I think it takes too long to fill the bags, personally. I bought i though so I live with it. I'd rather have a volcano knock off, I think.


Thanks! I like to read lots of reviews before buying something and what better then knowing someone who has one


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I think it takes too long to fill the bags, personally. I bought i though so I live with it. I'd rather have a volcano knock off, I think.


U need the setup I have. 

Volcano solid valve kit and makita hg1100 heat gun. Works better than a volcano. No warm up time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

I really want a dab rig, all I have is a little bong, a big bong and a chillum I use 90% of the time lol. The rigs are super expensive though which sucks. I've seen some reallyyyyy cool setups though


----------



## moondance (Dec 15, 2014)

Well after 3 runs this is what we have fresh Sat. Cindy hash pRon for ya all, working on run number 4. It's amazing a few years ago I would have never thought I would do that to my buds - boy was I wrong LOL.


Happy Tuesday 600!!!


----------



## moondance (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered a new sherlock bubbler and a Ti nail, should both be in later this week! I will post some pics of the unboxing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

Dude moon dance that looks like your going to a bbq with Mac n cheese and baked beans lol!!! I want a place!!


----------



## moondance (Dec 15, 2014)

Everyone in the 600 is welcome anytime!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2014)

Picked up a clone of Animal Cookies at the BBQ. Introduced her to Mr Triangle:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 15, 2014)

So lucky Mo, I can't wait to get a pollon cab going. I think all the 6 members should take the best male out of all of us and take one cut of each members best girls, set the male in tthe middle and surround the girls in a circle around the male and do an open pollination. Imagine the goodies that would be made


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

Day ride!

part 1 of 2

A trip around the neighborhood testing out the new GoPro Hero 4 Silver in (mostly) daylight conditions.
Well, as daylight as Oregon can sometimes be on any given day during December.
36f and was a decent day, though the temperature dropped quick and some places were near freezing, so I took it easy.






part 2 is below...


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 16, 2014)

Good Morning fellas think ill share this with you guys as a perfect way to start our day....and just click the link its no bs or spam or virus i promise.

http://imgur.com/zNhpRop


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

Cherry Pie..


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Good Morning fellas think ill share this with you guys as a perfect way to start our day....and just click the link its no bs or spam or virus i promise.
> 
> http://imgur.com/zNhpRop


Amen brother!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Morning 6! Hope everyone has a great day! I have a feeling today and tomorrow is going to be a good day!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

These 3 right here are the real reason I keep pushing forward! Of course you guys help to


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> These 3 right here are the real reason I keep pushing forward! Of course you guys help to
> View attachment 3314009 View attachment 3314011


keep on truckin brother


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Cherry Pie..
> 
> View attachment 3314006


all I can think of when I hear the name cherry pie is Eddy Murphy....Big Mac and Cherry Pie (said in a Chinese accent!)


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2014)

moondance said:


> Well after 3 runs this is what we have fresh Sat. Cindy hash pRon for ya all, working on run number 4. It's amazing a few years ago I would have never thought I would do that to my buds - boy was I wrong LOL.
> View attachment 3313951
> View attachment 3313952
> Happy Tuesday 600!!!


what that bajingos moondance, what's that you are making? water hash?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> keep on truckin brother


I've been truckin for sometime now lol.

Throw that bitch in 4 wheel and give her hell!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2014)

Doob I found an old Guitar mag while cleaning out my attic. Had a joint interview with Geddy Lee and Les Claypool. I thought you might enjoy reading it.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was 4 years old when that magazine came out!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 16, 2014)

Holy shizz..
Some growers have just been busted in dk.. 11 ton of plant material was driven of in 3 trucks.
On scene they found 88l hash-oil amongst other things like 980kg of hash..
They havent found the grow yet, lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I was 4 years old when that magazine came out!!!


i was 2 bro


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like some Hells Angels/Gang set up there, Hydro whats the scoop? Nearly 1 tonne of hash, wowzers, couple of bongs there.

Mr and Mrs Fireball.

Hupla-ke


Peace, DST


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 16, 2014)

DST said:


> Sounds like some Hells Angels/Gang set up there, Hydro whats the scoop? Nearly 1 tonne of hash, wowzers, couple of bongs there.
> 
> Mr and Mrs Fireball.
> View attachment 3314080
> ...


how do you get your plant to look like that ive got the green color just not the "look at my shineeeeey leaf" look


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a combination of strain, the kush leaning strains, like dog and fireballs have them (almost plastic looking leave) and the flash on the camera that really brings out the shine.


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> how do you get your plant to look like that ive got the green color just not the "look at my shineeeeey leaf" look


he uses this by the gallon, it works wonders for breeding too


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

^^That's really funny!^^

Got my plants back from my buddy's place last night. They're all sitting under the 250 now and look happy so far. Eight little clones and one taller, older clone. I tried to get pics but the magnetic ballast made a bunch of lines in them.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

Beautiful plants as always DST.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

* Fully equipped $30,000 indoor grow rooms for lease. - $3000 (San Clemente)*


































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

condition: excellent
size / dimensions: 12' by 18' and 8'by 8'

Well construction is picking up and I am bored with growing so why not lease the world-class grow set up I built? Large flowering room with 12 600 watt high pressure sodium lights, Co2 with controller, RO system, 95 gallon tank for mixing nutrients, 4 4x8 flood tables on wheels, fans, 24,000 BTU split unit AC, green lights for working during dark cycle. Also included, a separate smaller veg room with 2 250 watt Metal Halide lights and numerous T5s that serve as additional lighting as needed. Any potential tenet would of course have to be be in compliance with prop 215 and a current Medical cannabis provider. Bathroom is also available for use as needed. Rent is $3000 a month, 6 month minimum lease and I will require a $5000 security deposit. Electricity, water and natural gas (for CO2 generator) bills will be the tenet's responsibility as well.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2014)

no offence but a world class grow room should produce world class plants and i was not too impressed by what i saw in the pics.

zero work has been done on those ladies, i feel a bit sorry for the poor darlings


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

I was thinking they looked like shite myself.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I was just saying the same thing at the BBQ - breeding party!

Here was Mr Jilly Bean HR doing his thing:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

Here were the LA Cons in the waning sun yesterday:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

you have such a nice sunny spot. My outdoor is not getting full sun at all anymore. The makeshift greenhouse works good though at keeping them warmer and dry. They still make buds when put out there so it must be ok.. LOL 

Love your yard mo!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

Mo's back yard is pretty crazy. I love his yard too.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 16, 2014)

soo many journals sooo little time...... 

riu needs to start a magazine for a server fund (digital or hard copy) and it should start here. enough info, insight, and plenty of pictures and... recipes with photos lol (haven't seen that in a while) then take a little of that dough and pay w.e taxes or do w.e to become a seed vendor like icmag. that way everything east of fucking texas can share the 600 clubs gear ©


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I need to finish the screen house so I can build the lab! Then the breeding and cloning can get going full speed. CBD, sativa, hash...


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 16, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> * Fully equipped $30,000 indoor grow rooms for lease. - $3000 (San Clemente)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whos moving with me?!?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

My lab is going to be filled with @SomeGuy 's LEDs and @BobBitchen 's clones!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

We can make it happen mo.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I can already see it in my head! Now I just need to start saving up


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I can already see it in my head! Now I just need to start saving up


We (people who NEED cbd) need high quality med. seeds that have a little fun built in.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I have some Sour Tsunami crosses that Subcool sent me for testing. I am going to run those along with some other CBD strains to see what they are like. I wonder whether the numbing effect of the Malawi is caused by CBD? I have read that landrace sativa can be high in CBD.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have some Sour Tsunami crosses that Subcool sent me for testing. I am going to run those along with some other CBD strains to see what they are like. I wonder whether the numbing effect of the Malawi is caused by CBD? I have read that landrace sativa can be high in CBD.


I believe the Malawi is very high in thcv which will numb you but it's hard to get thcv indoors
the plant needs a lot of uv A,B,C to produce thcv from what I understand.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

awesome vid doobs, much clearer during the day!! Man I want a bike now, feels like i'm cruising myself when watching the video brotha

You like the cherry pie bob? I really liked a sample I tried, haven't grown one yet though, how's she yield? Seems a lot of pie is around nor cal

Jig- Holy shit, the primus crowd is few and far, primus sucks!!!!

Nice plants dst and mo!

About that 30k grow op for rent, why don't we all throw in on a chunk of land damnit, i want next year to be incredible, the 600 collective... ohhhh yeahhhhh......

Here's a group shot of the garden and some close up of the spb. Last night was nerve wrecking, my tangilope just hadn't been what it should. so I chopped a few chunks of roots off since I couldn't even see the air stone. Rinsed the roots off and was expecting the worst, they look better than they have in weeks though!! I think the roots were choking itself some how if that's possible?? They greened up like over night and the pH stopped tanking from 6 to 5 in 12 hr period!! Who would have thought? Moral is don't be scared to get funky with it!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 16, 2014)

DST said:


> It's a combination of strain, the kush leaning strains, like dog and fireballs have them (almost plastic looking leave) and the flash on the camera that really brings out the shine.


Had a few unknown pips in a jar. So i started a few. Theyve had no love and freezing cold nights but still they are thick dark green almost looking fake plastic plant like. Must be Bubba Kush.
 
Topped my 3 dogs.
S1 "bush" pheno
 
Dog BX2
 
S1 "stretchy" pheno
 
Strange the photo wants to be "sideways".


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have some Sour Tsunami crosses that Subcool sent me for testing. I am going to run those along with some other CBD strains to see what they are like. I wonder whether the numbing effect of the Malawi is caused by CBD? I have read that landrace sativa can be high in CBD.


Yea it is. That's what was used to create harlequin. All cannabis used to be high in CBD but over time we have bread it to be high in THC but now we're finding out that the cbd is as important as thc and is essential to make the thc work as a medicine.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jig- Holy shit, the primus crowd is few and far, primus sucks!!!!


count me as one of the few... Les is a genius


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

You got that right bob, after reading jigs post I got the colonels pink floyd album out and am jamming out while playing in the garden  the stuff he comes out with blows my mind, I might have to get out the pork soda soon


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

my name is mud...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh and if you like primus check out "that one guy" it'll BLOW YOUR MIND


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 16, 2014)

I have many friends that have lost their licence cause they get stopped in their "brian mobiles". They used to make fun of my kia but ive never been stopped since i bought it 
Ahaha i feel reaaaaaaly stupid


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

"Wynona"
were takin Big Brown Beaver here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

watch this!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

The quality sucks on that one, but he made that awesome instrument, there's album quality on you tube and some music videos but the live is so much better


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Doob I found an old Guitar mag while cleaning out my attic. Had a joint interview with Geddy Lee and Les Claypool. I thought you might enjoy reading it.


Awesome read!
Thanks for taking the time to take pics and upload them!
I remember the first album of Rush's that they released after their first tour with Primus as openers, Rush thanked Primus for opening for them, and for making them realize that they had to try harder from now on.




giggles26 said:


> I was 4 years old when that magazine came out!!!





Enwhysea said:


> i was 2 bro


I was 26.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 16, 2014)

Just put the Black Berry Og's in wet papertowel.
Annoys me abit that there is only little info out there. Guess its pretty new.
From the website: We have created this strain by crossing the best Black Domina available with Very Berry and our own Lost Coast OG Kush, this plant produces large colas with a super intense sweet berry flavor with a sweet smelling aroma that varies from fruit and berries to a sweet candy. This lady offers tight internal stacking giving a perfect structure for those super heavy colas, which is perfect for growth both indoors and out, if grown outside she is fairly resistant to mold and powdery mildew which is a real bonus with such large colas. 9 weeks flowering. High Yielder. Indica 80/20


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Awesome read!
> Thanks for taking the time to take pics and upload them!
> I remember the first album of Rush's that they released after their first tour with Primus as openers, Rush thanked Primus for opening for them, and for making them realize that they had to try harder from now on.
> 
> ...


Haha so that makes you what 40?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Holy shit I think I'm going to run out of room. 20 in flower now and 30 waiting to go in and 36 new lil kids that just popped!

It's going to get crazy here but damn it I'm never running out again! Here to the road of dank in 2015!!


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Awesome read!
> Thanks for taking the time to take pics and upload them!
> I remember the first album of Rush's that they released after their first tour with Primus as openers, Rush thanked Primus for opening for them, and for making them realize that they had to try harder from now on.
> 
> ...


I am still trying to work out which year it was (well, actually I am not trying to work it out at all, I looked at the pics and it didn't give a date of the magazine so that was that, the, I am still trying to work it out bit is me typing this in the knowledge the you or someone else will provide said date and end my minor lapse in knwowing what the ful is going on), although I don't think I was in my 20's though Doobs,


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

I feel so young here lol. Some of ypu are old enough to be my dad!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

DST said:


> I am still trying to work out which year it was (well, actually I am not trying to work it out at all, I looked at the pics and it didn't give a date of the magazine so that was that, the, I am still trying to work it out bit is me typing this in the knowledge the you or someone else will provide said date and end my minor lapse in knwowing what the ful is going on), although I don't think I was in my 20's though Doobs,


I think it was 92'

puts me in my mid 30's then


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I feel so young here lol. Some of ypu are old enough to be my dad!


thought the same thing when I read the ages....

EDIT: the old enough part....lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

Arr, me timbers have shivered for nigh past 48 seasons, me laddy!
And can still swab me own poop deck, so longing as me faithful parrot Mr. Fluffybeak is kind enough to hand me some cornsilk when I is done so's I can scrape any stubborn barnacles away from me undersides before pulling up me breechclouts and checking me powder horn.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> thought the same thing when I read the ages....
> 
> EDIT: the old enough part....lol


I knew what you meant 

It's okay I'm only 28 and look what I know now. It's only gotta get better as I age right? Gotta get a good cure on me lol!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was given my first grandson in '92, you are all still young. lol


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 16, 2014)

My 30th birthday is 2 weeks from spannabis cup. Would be great taking of while friends and fo carry out the stupid traditions..
Well i am planning on winning the lotto so might just vacate all of March 
Starting with some Bingo Madness nau!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I think it was 92'
> 
> puts me in my mid 30's then



Thats the year I graduated high school.. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2014)

I was 13 and just learning how to play the guitar.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

jeeze, i turn 30 february 1st lol. But i've always ran with the older crowd so i feel like i fit in a little  Jeeze, half of my clients in ny were 60+ yrs old, i love the stories from the older generation


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2014)

Isnt it funny jig? How after your an adult time and age matter less. LOL. My daughter has a hard time with the fact right now. Think about it... School is the only time in our lives we are really segregated by age. Stupid really...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

I just read an article that pretty much blew my mind. I mean it totally makes sense. It said something along the lines of "if marijuana was just discovered today in the amazon jungle the health community would explode about a plant that has so many benefits more so than anything previously found."


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd been playing bass guitar for 10 years in 1992.
I'm worse now than I was back then (flippin' arthritis and nerve damage).
But I can still play up to a certain level, so no need to panic (yet).
Man, how time flies by!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 16, 2014)

I was a Jr in high school in '92


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just read an article that pretty much blew my mind. I mean it totally makes sense. It said something along the lines of "if marijuana was just discovered today in the amazon jungle the health community would explode about a plant that has so many benefits more so than anything previously found."


I watched a doc on youtube about A girl named Charlotte with health problems since birth. Really bad seisures, to make a long story short, some growers had been working on high cbd strains and helped this little girl get to enjoy her life. They even named it Charlottes web


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I was a Jr in high school in '92



The #1 song (pretty much all year) was Whitney Houston's ode to crack "I Will Always Love You"...
Was so sad to see her decline through the years.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I watched a doc on youtube about A girl named Charlotte with health problems since birth. Really bad seisures, to make a long story short, some growers had been working on high cbd strains and helped this little girl get to enjoy her life. They even named it Charlottes web


I've had the pleasure of seeing charlottes web grow.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2014)

in '92 I completed fed parole.....I was 42.


cof


----------



## moondance (Dec 16, 2014)

DST said:


> what that bajingos moondance, what's that you are making? water hash?


yes water hash!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

The only problems I have ever had with cannabis....



.... are when I have had no way to light it on fire...


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like a high tech trich scope


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Looks like a high tech trich scope


Just a GoPro camera, but I could probably get some okay snaps with it if there is good lighting.
Will have to wait until this spring and summer to find out, though, as I won't have any trichs to look at until the next outdoor grow season is well under way.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I watched a doc on youtube about A girl named Charlotte with health problems since birth. Really bad seisures, to make a long story short, some growers had been working on high cbd strains and helped this little girl get to enjoy her life. They even named it Charlottes web


I saw that as well! I think it's something like 25% cbd and under 1% thc, it's a pair of brothers that grow it, I can't remember their names but I think they are from california somewhere. I still can't believe cbd at the bare minimum, or hemp for that matter, is not legal. Some forms of hemp carry very high % of cbd!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I saw that as well! I think it's something like 25% cbd and under 1% thc, it's a pair of brothers that grow it, I can't remember their names but I think they are from california somewhere. I still can't believe cbd at the bare minimum, or hemp for that matter, is not legal. Some forms of hemp carry very high % of cbd!


There's 6 brothers and they are from Colorado


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> There's 6 brothers and they are from Colorado


Woops, i was close! Only off by a couple of humans and a 1000 miles lol!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe the brothers are from Colorado and they have one of the better cbd strains

*Legal 'E-spliff' helps relieve pain of MS and cancer patients - without the cannabis high*

*Legal 'electronic joint' developed to help ailments eased by cannabis*
*It will help calm, relax and ease people's pain, but will not give a 'high' *
*This is because it contains cannabidiol (CBD) which acts as a painkiller*
*Does not contain psychoactive ingredient THC which gives a 'high'*
*Product will be available to patients in France from January 2015 *
By Madlen Davies for MailOnline
Published: 12:28 EST, 16 December 2014 | Updated: 12:55 EST, 16 December 2014




A legal 'electronic joint’ to help patients with conditions that are eased by cannabis will go on sale in France next month.
The firm behind the e-joint, called KanaVape, claims it will provide all the relaxing and pain-killing effects of marijuana, without the high.
The product has been engineered to contain cannabidiol (CBD), a compound in cannabis which has therapeutic uses as a painkiller.
But, crucially, the product does not contain THC, another psychoactive compound found in cannabis, which causes the ‘high’.






An 'electronic joint' made from hemp plants is being developed by a French manufacturer. It claims the e-joint, called KanaVape, will provide all the relaxing and painkilling effects of marijuana, without the high, as it does not contain the psychoactive ingredient THC






Cannabis-derived drugs such as Sativex are already used in the U.S., UK and other European countries to treat the pain associated with multiple sclerosis and cancer
‘KanaVape brings you many of the benefits of cannabinoids without the psychotic effect of THC’, its makers claim, writing on their website.
Cannabis-derived drugs such as Sativex are already used in the U.S., UK and other European countries to treat the pain associated with multiple sclerosis and cancer.
Two other cannabis-derived drugs, Cesamet and Marinol, are also used in Canada and the U.S. to treat the nausea and vomiting associated with chemotherapy and AIDS-related anorexia.
The founders of KanaVape, Antonin Cohen, a start up entrepreneur and Sebastian Beguerie, an agricultural engineer, spent two years extracting legal cannabinoids and developing the product, VICE News reports.

It is made from the hemp version of the plant, grown legally in France, which contains more CBD and only 0.2 per cent THC, which is not enough for recreational users of cannabis.
Mr Cohen, who previously worked in start-up companies in the U.S. where he said it was possible to earn a ‘comfortable salary’, said he quit his job and set up KanaVape as he wanted to help people suffering conditions that could be eased by marijuana.
He realised many people in France suffer from cancer or MS, and said it was an ‘injustice’ they could not use cannabis to ease their pain.
He said: ‘One of them said "Cannabis plant helps me to fight against my illness, however, the legislation that I have to put myself in situations of illegality. I therefore cannot provide myself with cannabis legally, I cannot find quality cannabis.”
‘We sell this product in France for the sick, a harmless molecule is sued and cannot be accused of marketing a product for recreational use. There is no high in it.’






Antonin Cohen, who previously worked in start-up companies in America said he set up KanaVape as he wanted to help people suffering conditions that could be eased by marijuana. Here, he is pictured speaking at the launch in Paris in December
He added that they are not interested in promoting the recreational use of cannabis, and have no problems with current drugs laws.
He is working with a legal firm who advise on the best ways to market the products. 
Mr Cohen is launching his product amid a blazing debate over whether e-cigarettes should be regulated. 
Some experts argue they are safer than smoking traditional tobacco, whose bouquet of toxic chemicals and gases can cause cancer, heart disease and strokes.
But the World Health Organization has called for them to be banned in public places, and their sale to vulnerable groups like minors and pregnant women regulated, as not enough research has been carried out into their long-term use. 
Mr Cohen insists that he controls the entire production chain to ensure his product is safe.
While they are not officially registered as organic – because they did not pay the certifications – he claims their farming methods are the equivalent, he said. 


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I believe the brothers are from Colorado and they have one of the better cbd strains
> 
> *Legal 'E-spliff' helps relieve pain of MS and cancer patients - without the cannabis high*
> 
> ...


We must think alike a lot cof! Every time you post something I was just talking bout it or vice versa lol!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

That's a great article cof! Very cool! Who knew the french were ahead of the us in the mj craze, well then again... I bet everywhere else is ahead of us lol. I'm just really happy to see laws keep changing slowly but surely, every step we take in the right direction is one less step the patients have to take. Global legal mj will happen


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

Check out my mk ultra, I feel so happy I saved it, it's still in soil too. Just look at the difference in the clones I took a week ago from it, the mk clones are the ugly ones lol. I think it's my first soil plant I've actually revived before killing it


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok time for a lil porn
Short dog, day 25 12/12
 
Harlequin x Maui pheno 1 day 25 12/12 
Harlequin x Maui pheno 2 day 25 12/12 
Purple Wreck x OG pheno 1 day 25 12/12 Top of Maui x Harlequin 1


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I was 13 and just learning how to play the guitar.


Same here. Age, not the guitar.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok time for a lil porn
> Short dog, day 25 12/12
> View attachment 3314444
> Harlequin x Maui pheno 1 day 25 12/12View attachment 3314445
> ...


HxM pheno two looks phenomenal! They all do, but she is a stout looking frosty girl


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2014)

it appears that medical science is awakening to the possibilities of our beloved mj ...

Could CANNABIS be used to treat epilepsy? Boy, 12, is one of the first patients to trial radical new treatment

Max Robertson, 12 from Haddington, East Lothian, will trial the experimental drug Epidiolex, which is chemically based on CBD, a cannabis compound that is not psychoactive, and does not give a 'high'.

cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok time for a lil porn
> Short dog, day 25 12/12
> View attachment 3314444
> Harlequin x Maui pheno 1 day 25 12/12View attachment 3314445
> ...


Put the sugar bowl back gigg.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

Love the 420 on the GoPro @DoobieBrother


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> it appears that medical science is awakening to the possibilities of our beloved mj ...
> 
> Could CANNABIS be used to treat epilepsy? Boy, 12, is one of the first patients to trial radical new treatment
> 
> ...


They are doing phenomenal work in Israel with cannabis also.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2014)

Have you guys read congress effectively ended the ban on med mj in states it's already legal?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm about to buy some C&H stocks, the way his ladies are looking!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Have you guys read congress effectively ended the ban on med mj in states it's already legal?



Here's an article from the LA Times about it:

*http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/chi-medical-marijuana-20141216-story.html*
That's got to be a relief for the medical dispensaries!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

Oldman, israel has been so advanced in studies, i think they extracted cbd and thc separate like 40 years ago! They are incredible out there. 

I was gonna say the same thing as figgy, that pheno 2 looks insane dude wow, so nice!

Jig, what do you mean? you got a link to it?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Figgy said:


> HxM pheno two looks phenomenal! They all do, but she is a stout looking frosty girl


Thanks! Here's another view of her.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh my god, i might cry from being so damn happy about that!!!!!!!!! holy shit!!!!!!! I have to tell the gf and the fam!!!! That's all my fam was worried about was the feds here because of my past, I feel so much like stress off of me!!!! wowoooooohoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

It's basically them deferring to Sate's Rights to govern ourselves and enforce our own laws that we citizen's have voted into the lawbooks regarding MMJ.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 16, 2014)

Seems maybe congress was waiting for a Super Majority consensus from the 50 states (60% of 50 states is 30 states) and just recently the number of states with MMJ laws on the books moved up to 32 states. 
Maybe things will be happening at a slightly accelerated pace from here?
>fingers & toes crossed<


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

Forgot to post the dog, whooops!
Pure Poison.....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah man, it's pretty fucking awesome. If I wasn't leaving CA I'd think about opening a dispensary myself.

BTW.... Don't think I've mentioned here on the 600... I'm going to be moving to Tenerife (in the Canary Islands off the coast of Morocco, part of Spain). Me and the family are going to spend a year or so there growing MJ seeds on a farm. Pretty fucking stoked. I think we are off in March.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah man, it's pretty fucking awesome. If I wasn't leaving CA I'd think about opening a dispensary myself.
> 
> BTW.... Don't think I've mentioned here on the 600... I'm going to be moving to Tenerife (in the Canary Islands off the coast of Morocco, part of Spain). Me and the family are going to spend a year or so there growing MJ seeds on a farm. Pretty fucking stoked. I think we are off in March.


Sucks that we didn't get to meet ya before you left, but sounds awesome bro! Can't wait to hear bout it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2014)

That sounds awesome jig! Like living a dream!! Do you know Spanish or just gonna wing it? Stoked for ya bro, you're gonna be a different color jig by the time you come back (or stay) lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

Where's Dr d at, did he head home or still out and about?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

He is home safe! . Good fella.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah man, it's pretty fucking awesome. If I wasn't leaving CA I'd think about opening a dispensary myself.
> 
> BTW.... Don't think I've mentioned here on the 600... I'm going to be moving to Tenerife (in the Canary Islands off the coast of Morocco, part of Spain). Me and the family are going to spend a year or so there growing MJ seeds on a farm. Pretty fucking stoked. I think we are off in March.



so it's a done deal? so excited for you man!. i think it's great idea whilst hannah is still so young, i feel sorry for kids when they get to school age and they keep having to make new friends and lose old ones because of dads job.

at least BB will be forever in stock lol, no excuses now!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey duchie, was doing a search for satori and noticed you mentioned it, how is it? Supposed to be great for anxiety and it's a sativa, that's like perfect for me, let me know brotha, I'd like to run it



duchieman said:


> Fini! It's a go!
> 
> Decided to go through some odds and ends I had and give them a try. Tangerine Dream from Barney's Farm. Chocolope and Shackzilla from Sannies. 2 Cheeseberry Haze (Sour Diesel Pheno) that I pulled off a past plant I grew. Deep Blue X JTR, also hermied seed but what the hell. Satori/Romulan from the ferry that came through here a couple of years ago. And finally, the last of the Deep Psychosis beans I had. Just some stuff to get me rolling again.
> 
> View attachment 3253376


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

LaCon
starting to swell...


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 17, 2014)

How freakin cool.. Congratz Jig! Sounds so awesome..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> count me as one of the few... Les is a genius


I agree 100% also, he's a master with the bass. I love his other projects as well. When I got busted 5-6 years ago I was on my way to see him with the frog brigade at allgood fest, and a "family member" was going to let me use his backstage pass to meet him as a b-day gift. With that being said, I do love all things psychedelic.

I have to finish catching up later, off to study for the first time for my physics final in 3 hours then to work.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> LaCon
> starting to swell...
> 
> View attachment 3314567


awesome bob.
looks unlike any la con i have seen, the yare usually rotund indicas, the frost on the nug is amazing


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> so it's a done deal? so excited for you man!. i think it's great idea whilst hannah is still so young, i feel sorry for kids when they get to school age and they keep having to make new friends and lose old ones because of dads job.
> 
> at least BB will be forever in stock lol, no excuses now!


Not 100% yet. Still need to secure the location and our visas. Both no small tasks. This really is the best time like you said.

And yeah AP, I know Spanish pretty well, plus the island we are going to has a ton of foreigners so I'm sure English would do us ok too.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

i'm not sure on how the visa system works but don't you have to tell them you have a legitimate job lined up and you can support your family etc?. i'm sure if you make it your main goal you will get what you want!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2014)

We're doing non working. Have to have enough in bank to show you can live off it for a year. Luckily wife has a lot in the bank. Only bummer is my drunk driving conviction on my fbi report. Should be ok from what i read.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

hell if they don't let you in for a dui then you know it's bullshit!.

i'm sure you'll be fine man. lucky guy with your suga moma


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah man, it's pretty fucking awesome. If I wasn't leaving CA I'd think about opening a dispensary myself.
> 
> BTW.... Don't think I've mentioned here on the 600... I'm going to be moving to Tenerife (in the Canary Islands off the coast of Morocco, part of Spain). Me and the family are going to spend a year or so there growing MJ seeds on a farm. Pretty fucking stoked. I think we are off in March.


you lucky mofo

fingers crossed for the landlords making the right decision!


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

i'm sure they'll come around. want me to have a word with my mate dave to see if he can "persuade" them?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

Morning 6! Today's a busy day. Wife has doc apt this morning and then therapy time. Let's hope therapy doesn't make her suck as shit this time...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

Do any of guys want a 250 watt ballast and cool tube?


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2014)

dog>


blue pit at the back>


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do any of guys want a 250 watt ballast and cool tube?


check with @Dezracer , I think he said he was looking for one for veg


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do any of guys want a 250 watt ballast and cool tube?



can you grow anything decent with a 250 or is it mainly a veg light?

now you mention it bob i do remember dez talking about needing a light for a 3x2 area, would fit perfectly


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> can you grow anything decent with a 250 or is it mainly a veg light?
> 
> now you mention it bob i do remember dez talking about needing a light for a 3x2 area, would fit perfectly


Yea it's all I used to grow with with when I first started. With training and a scrog you can yield pretty nice with one


----------



## bripay50 (Dec 17, 2014)

DST said:


> dog>
> View attachment 3314601
> View attachment 3314602
> blue pit at the back>
> View attachment 3314603



THATS DOPE

GROWERS LINK UP!!!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/growers-unite-link-up-family.854376/


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

DST said:


> dog>
> View attachment 3314601
> View attachment 3314602
> blue pit at the back>
> View attachment 3314603



i can't believe how short you keep your dogs n pits, they must be all bud. what kind of yield are you expecting from them?


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 17, 2014)

good morning fellas I'm a little late today but better late than never. i was interwebz surfing, may i add that i was doing so with no helmet  and stumbled across this and immediately thought of Father doobz lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2HK10A7015


never mind my dumb sober ass didnt read that it doesn't come with poles.....


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2014)

they've had a good old scrog (x2) and had the underside trimmed out, they are still fairly tall. All in all I'll be happy with 30 onions from them,


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

two layers of netting spaced about a ft apart? (about the exact amount of "decent" bud you can get from a 600w light horizontally) or one net over both sides of the tent? hard to tell from pics.

looks very much like cruise control from here on out. 30 egg shall easily be had!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think it's time to flower the blue dream before she gets too tall.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

she does look ready! 

my personal recommendation would be to top her now, it won't hurt her going in to flower and will allow the plant to form more of a ball or bush shape as i think it may get a bit too tall being a sativa dominant plant.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2014)

2 seperate layers about a foot apart....give or take maybe an extra inch or so.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> she does look ready!
> 
> my personal recommendation would be to top her now, it won't hurt her going in to flower and will allow the plant to form more of a ball or bush shape as i think it may get a bit too tall being a sativa dominant plant.


Thank you,
I thought about doing that but was not sure if would ruin her. I am not sure what happen ? I check my plants each day but all of sudden she was huge..


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

it will at least double in height if left alone, maybe even more.

i would follow my fingers up the main stem when you get to the point just below where the last branch ( or two if they are close together) seperates and snip it off clean. that should stop it getting so tall and allow more buds to be closer to the light etc. alternatives could be training, lst or super cropping but i feel topping gives the most control for redistributing growth evenly.

she is a huge bitch, 5 gal pot?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

That's blue dream for you. Cut from mo? Same cut I have. Will stretch in flower a bit. Eats like gangbusters. Yields great and is strong and flavorful. 

Smoked the last of my blue dream. Glad I have a few in flower right now. Lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

DST said:


> 2 seperate layers about a foot apart....give or take maybe an extra inch or so.


Not sure I undserstand ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> That's blue dream for you. Cut from mo? Same cut I have. Will stretch in flower a bit. Eats like gangbusters. Yields great and is strong and flavorful.
> 
> Smoked the last of my blue dream. Glad I have a few in flower right now. Lol


It is a cut from the blue dream x love child seed that are from Mo. The mother plant was grown outside and was tall and stretchy and had a smell of a OG - Kush. The buds were not huge but the smoke was a great up beat buzz that made feel like I could surf to Catalina .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> it will at least double in height if left alone, maybe even more.
> 
> i would follow my fingers up the main stem when you get to the point just below where the last branch ( or two if they are close together) seperates and snip it off clean. that should stop it getting so tall and allow more buds to be closer to the light etc. alternatives could be training, lst or super cropping but i feel topping gives the most control for redistributing growth evenly.
> 
> she is a huge bitch, 5 gal pot?



She is in one of those 27 lb kitty liter pails.. Not sure what that is equal to in pot size..

Okay by doing the above it will shorten her a good amount and open the center up to get light in to the inner buds..


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> She is in one of those 27 lb kitty liter pails.. Not sure what that is equal to in pot size..
> 
> Okay by doing the above it will shorten her a good amount and open the center up to get light in to the inner buds..



exactly. be agressive to the point where you think omg i fucked it up, she will repay you


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> That's blue dream for you. Cut from mo? Same cut I have. Will stretch in flower a bit. Eats like gangbusters. Yields great and is strong and flavorful.
> 
> Smoked the last of my blue dream. Glad I have a few in flower right now. Lol



The Jurple seed I got from Mo is turning out to be a awesome plant !!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

Cool man. Yeah. Mo makes some good stuff. . 

Looks yummy there with the jurple. 

If your doing the blue dream cross outside you may not really need to trim it... It will get big though.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> The Jurple seed I got from Mo is turning out to be a awesome plant !!!!
> View attachment 3314664


Top Hat = Top Shelf


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I have the same Blue Dream and so does my buddy. His about doubled in size and mine didn't stretch much. I attributed the difference being due to his was under a horizontal light for the first few weeks of flower and then put into a vertical room. Mine was in a vertical the entire flowering period and I feel like I get less stretch with vertical lighting. 

If you have your lights hung traditionally, that blue dream will be a big girl. I vegged my most recent one to 24" tall before flowering it in hopes that it will get bigger than the one I'm about to chop.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Cool man. Yeah. Mo makes some good stuff. .
> 
> Looks yummy there with the jurple.
> 
> If your doing the blue dream cross outside you may not really need to trim it... It will get big though.


Yep, the blue dream cross outside did get pretty tall but it was put out late as a seedling and the shorter days forced it in to flower before it got too tall. The mulanje x mozambique seeds from Mo got crazy tall fast. This was my first outdoor grow and what I have indoors is also my first grow but I am liking indica better just because it seems to stay smaller but it also smells way more then sativa..


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> check with @Dezracer , I think he said he was looking for one for veg


I appreciate you thinking of me, Bob. Jig hooked me up with a 250 watt light for veg already though. It's all hooked up and running now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty sweet dez. Your running less wattage no too.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Cool man. Yeah. Mo makes some good stuff. .
> 
> Looks yummy there with the jurple.
> 
> If your doing the blue dream cross outside you may not really need to trim it... It will get big though.



I just checked her height, about 3 feet tall..

I might just put here outside and let her flower?? But I am not sure there is enough sun this time of year to get good buds??


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2014)

I was 25 in '92
jigs that is great now all states will jump in.
that bike ride was cool. I see you stopped in the crosswalk in part 1. thank god a cop didnt see it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> I just checked her height, about 3 feet tall..
> 
> I might just put here outside and let her flower?? But I am not sure there is enough sun this time of year to get good buds??


Mo gets some good buds on his outdoor this time of gear. I've got some under plastic outdoors. They are doing good too. Not as much yield but I think sometimes more frosty in cold. Insulate the bucket to keep roots warm and it will probably do good. Inside it will get big but would probably produce pretty good. 
I always like having a few going outside. Its like free bud all year... Lol


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah man, it's pretty fucking awesome. If I wasn't leaving CA I'd think about opening a dispensary myself.
> 
> BTW.... Don't think I've mentioned here on the 600... I'm going to be moving to Tenerife (in the Canary Islands off the coast of Morocco, part of Spain). Me and the family are going to spend a year or so there growing MJ seeds on a farm. Pretty fucking stoked. I think we are off in March.


I wish you luck on your journey. Be safe and happy days. Hope you have high speed internet there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I appreciate you thinking of me, Bob. Jig hooked me up with a 250 watt light for veg already though. It's all hooked up and running now.


stoner memory, I thought I heard you talking about a 250, cool..


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2014)

hey i could use a 250 for veg then i can toss the rest of the cfl's out in my closet. let me know.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> stoner memory, I thought I heard you talking about a 250, cool..


No worries. It was on Saturday that he brought it to me. I'm sure I did talk about it at some point but don't remember, lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Cool man. Yeah. Mo makes some good stuff. .
> 
> Looks yummy there with the jurple.
> 
> If your doing the blue dream cross outside you may not really need to trim it... It will get big though.


I think he makes some killer crosses and is very generous in sharing his children..
I owe him for the seeds he gifted and traded for, he has created a monster out of me.. I have already been doing my own crossing with two good males I got from his seeds.. 
Male blue dream and a male Jurple.. I plan to share, the more good stuff we can get out there the better!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd like to get my hands on some of that Jurple pollen. I'd use it on some of my females, like my Fireballs. I'd like to grow out some of these seeds I got from Doc and hit them with that Jurple too.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2014)

Actually i might be getting my cmh 400 back let me find out. If so I wont need the 250 so if someone needs it let them have it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I'd like to get my hands on some of that Jurple pollen. I'd use it on some of my females, like my Fireballs. I'd like to grow out some of these seeds I got from Doc and hit them with that Jurple too.


Well.... The last Jurple seed I sprounted is looking to be a male, kind of sad it is not a female but I will let it grow just for the pollen, so if you want some, you got it..

I have some in freezer but I have promised it to Mo..

Or better yet, I think I will take clones off it and distribute those??


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

I live very close to Mo. I'll see if he can spare some whenever he gets it from you. I just need a little to spot pollinate with on a few plants. I'm not looking to seed my entire room with it.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just came upstairs, the stink is on. I can finally see daylight with these autos
now it's time to get the t5 ready for some fairy drops.
'15 is going to start right for this oldman.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

get us some pics for crying out loud


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> get us some pics for crying out loud


I'm hoping Santa brings me a camera.
Right now the Fast and Vast from Heavyweight are about 40" looks like between 2 to 3 zips per,
the Malana are a little taller but more open but I should see 70+ zips to hold the madding crowd off.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

I plan to pop some seeds around New Years in hopes of finding a nice male or two to do some crossing with. Right now I have Lambsbread, Cheese surprise, Herijuana, Psycho Killer, Honey Bee and GDPxHoney Bee. Fingers crossed, the fairy should be swinging by in a few days with some Dog.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well here I am sitting at the hospital again. At least this time she's getting therapy and we get to go home after this. Thinking a fairy might drop by tomorrow, that sure would be nice 

Hope everyones having a good day, hope you have fun in the Canary islands jig, it sure is beautiful there.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2014)

Damnit. Why are my og kush type/hybrid seeds not germinating...??? Got pissed about my mk ultra seedling looking weak. ( its stil barely alive tho. I also had a DOG seed not even pop. One of the og x (og x casey jones) And in the past year or so seems mainly those are the only seeds I can't get to germ. Og ones.
Lost a homemade og 18 x?? Too. And a Dinafem - og kush.both did the same. Popped but were too weak.
always paper towel method.... done it 15+ years. 
I got dissapointed and germed 4 nirvana - papaya.... 4/4. Wtf... 
So a few days ago I tried. 2 Cheese surprise and one dog seed. 
Of course the DOG seed isn't germing. Just my luck.

Wtf is going on with my og seedlings/seeds/germination???????!!!!! Do they need deeper burying? I know they grow viney .... my og 18 is/was a damn vine of a plant even tho its good shit. Idk...

Any ideas anyone??


Nice strain choices dezracer!!!! I almost popped a couple pk's too but hadn't tried Cheese surprise yet.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 17, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Damnit. Why are my og kush type/hybrid seeds not germinating...??? Got pissed about my mk ultra seedling looking weak. ( its stil barely alive tho. I also had a DOG seed not even pop. One of the og x (og x casey jones) And in the past year or so seems mainly those are the only seeds I can't get to germ. Og ones.
> Lost a homemade og 18 x?? Too. And a Dinafem - og kush.both did the same. Popped but were too weak.
> always paper towel method.... done it 15+ years.
> I got dissapointed and germed 4 nirvana - papaya.... 4/4. Wtf...
> ...


Maybe drop em in a cup of water for a few days as a last resort. I heard something about a tissue culture kit that can germ any old seeds. On youtube while watching one of the emerald triangle conventions about breeding. It was the one with the lady that made great white shark (if i remember correctly).


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

What are your temps? Seeds like spring weather or summer weather. Subcool swears by a constant 78 for his clones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I plan to pop some seeds around New Years in hopes of finding a nice male or two to do some crossing with. Right now I have Lambsbread, Cheese surprise, Herijuana, Psycho Killer, Honey Bee and GDPxHoney Bee. Fingers crossed, the fairy should be swinging by in a few days with some Dog.


Your lambs breath is good shit. It was the first thing i smoked in cali i read a post you made right after i left the house, but i have some dog bx2 you can have half of. I have a lot of dog and dog crosses so i will not get to them for who knows how long.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

Couple pics for the six:

FumbleCorn (one kernel is my max):



Lord Archibald and Thunder are also lurking in the picture.


Another crappy fire danger day in SoCal:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> good morning fellas I'm a little late today but better late than never. i was interwebz surfing, may i add that i was doing so with no helmet  and stumbled across this and immediately thought of Father doobz lol
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2HK10A7015
> 
> 
> never mind my dumb sober ass didnt read that it doesn't come with poles.....


Dang!
I was wondering how they could sell it for only $105


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Your lambs breath is good shit. It was the first thing i smoked in cali i read a post you made right after i left the house, but i have some dog bx2 you can have half of. I have a lot of dog and dog crosses so i will not get to them for who knows how long.


I'm glad you liked it. I really like it and will definitely grow more of it. I have been smoking it for a few months now and it will be nice to get some variety in the stable. I've got the pre 98 bubba, cherry pie and blue dream that I'm looking forward to right now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do any of guys want a 250 watt ballast and cool tube?


Yeah! I'd love one for veg, if you still have it in a month or so let me know I'll buy it brotha


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I was 25 in '92
> jigs that is great now all states will jump in.
> that bike ride was cool. I see you stopped in the crosswalk in part 1. thank god a cop didnt see it.


Cops have better things to do here than pull over a cyclist for that. 
I never do it when there are pedestrians.
Just like I never run red lights.
Unless one has me trapped in a turn lane at a deserted intersection in the middle of the night, and has cycled through the lights in both directions while skipping me as I sit dutifully in the turn lane waiting like a fool for a green light that will never be.
Then I check each direction while counting to five and then drive on.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

nice la con bob, that's a great strain, I used to love running that. And nice jurple flkeys, that looks nice!! 

Hope the 6 has a killer day, I'm having one of those brain fart days where when I try to think nothing happens lol, feels good for once!!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Cops have better things to do here than pull over a cyclist for that.
> I never do it when there are pedestrians.
> Just like I never run red lights.
> Unless one has me trapped in a turn lane at a deserted intersection in the middle of the night, and has cycled through the lights in both directions while skipping me as I sit dutifully in the turn lane waiting like a fool for a light that will never be.
> Then I check each direction while counting to five and then drive on.


I've been in your boots and treated it similarly. I never counted but if I sat there through a full cycle of the light and nobody had come up behind me in a car to trip the light, I would just go if it was safe.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow my cat just deleted a huge msg I had. Qoutes and all Damnit. 

Was goona say yeah I know about the temps. And its not old seeds hence me trying others.

Its like since they are so viney they give me a hard time as seedlings if they even pop. When my og 18 was a seedling it was picky like this too. 

Dog didn't germ but 2 Cheese surprise did.

Thinking about trying some more og seeds of all types its not any certain one giving me trouble.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2014)

It's like the cats know which keys to press when do that stuff 
One of ours would walk across the keys to demand attention, and somehow it would manage to always press the "Alt" key and the wifi on/off key and/or the mouse touchpad on/off key (both keys need to be pressed for the wifi or other function key to operate).
Never could figure out how she figured it out, but when the laptop wold "quit working" out of the blue I would check to see it the cat turned off the wifi or touchpad, and sure enough, she had.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 17, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Wow my cat just deleted a huge msg I had. Qoutes and all Damnit.
> 
> Was goona say yeah I know about the temps. And its not old seeds hence me trying others.
> 
> ...


If your seeds aren't popping after a good soak try roughing the edges up with fine emery cloth,
this will get through the outer layer of the shell and let moisture in.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 17, 2014)

Grab pen and paper! oldman is giving out golden advice 
When i bought my dogs they got misstreated badly by the postman, so many were squashed. I was amazed a few turned out perfect, even tho they had cracked and lost part of the outer shell.
Bubba selfed itself again in the cold.
  My stepdad has been given max 8 weeks by the doctors, and is now at a hospice. I just hope he passes on quick cause no one deserves the life he is (not) living right now.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 17, 2014)

Bought two of these for gifts. I could not find the video where they make fun of her for being so hard


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 17, 2014)

Whew, that was a fast fairy!
Got my Dog seeds in the mail today 
 
Thank you seed fairy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry about your father hydro  I'll keep him in my prayers buddy, I lost my step father on christmas day 2 years ago so the holidays are pretty rough now, I just don't have the xmas spirit I had before. That's a funny video! lol, looks like a sweet mug


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah i guess its always a rough time, but then theres a whole season bringing back memory's and thoughts. Remember the good, yeah yeah. Its more of a sadness thinking of what should have been and the effects it have. I just wanna get well so i can be more with my sister.. Aw man she must be feeling like the world is crashing..
Thanks AP. Sry about your loss.
Haha i like buying things with a little thought of funny. I know its just a mug. But Mom has a bad history of spilling onto people. + She drinks alot of coffee. Takes a glas along with her in the car, everytime she leaves. She will be happy  Cause i bought some heel's she wanted too.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 17, 2014)

Been 24hours after i put the Black Berry Og's in water. Awesome 
I just place them onto the router. I guess there is about 28C. Zooming in makes me realize i should cover the buds. All that dust from the fire place.. :/
 
Hope i get a man of one.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

I hear ya hydro, it's tough but we just gotta keep pushing on, my brother always tells me nothing good comes from thinking of the bad things so just think about all of the good things, even if they are little things. My gf is the same with coffee lol, that would be a great gift for her for her bday  That blackberry og sounds nice, I've never tried anything blackberry but i bet the taste would be incredible!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 17, 2014)

There a blackberry kush out there. But i think the name comes from the breeding with this one.
Black Domina x Very Berry x Lost Coast Og Kush.
Im expecting a big yielder. Tasting sweet berry to sweet candy like. But with no other grows to be found its really just hope


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

FB


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 17, 2014)

lol. Reading the different strain descriptions from emerald triangle seeds. Grown outside produces upto 1.8 kg pr plant. Now i know im living in the wrong part of the world 

"At Emerald Triangle we specialize in many varieties of seeds consisting of both Regular which are bred in California and Feminized which are bred in Europe."
Colloidal silver is cheaper in Europe?


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just received three trays from Greenhouse Megastore, used two of the Giant Plus Garden Tray for my 4x4 tent and a Square garden Tray for my 2x 2 tent. They almost fit perfect and were not expensive. Unable to find 47.24 x 21.65 inches, 2 of these fit great into my 4x4 as inside is less than 4 ft and nothing in the US fit properly. Nice trays at $16 each plus shipping.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

@ hydro, that's wierd the fems are from Europe. That makes no sense lol. There's some plants getting 10+ lbs out here outdoor though, it's really amazing what the cali weather can grow for sure. I think any plant if proper veg and put out door at 3 ft tall in spring time and cropped properly can pull 5lbs no problem. Shit I used to get 2 putting them out in spring in NY at 10" tall and harvesting in September even, I think a lot of the strains are just a low ball park if the seed is started outdoor though. Inside grows they are usually on track.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 17, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> @ hydro, that's wierd the fems are from Europe. That makes no sense lol. There's some plants getting 10+ lbs out here outdoor though, it's really amazing what the cali weather can grow for sure. I think any plant if proper veg and put out door at 3 ft tall in spring time and cropped properly can pull 5lbs no problem. Shit I used to get 2 putting them out in spring in NY at 10" tall and harvesting in September even, I think a lot of the strains are just a low ball park if the seed is started outdoor though. Inside grows they are usually on track.


I wish I could do outdoor. But where I live, 100% chance of ripped or busted.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 17, 2014)

@hydro, sorry 'bout your stepdad you and your family are in our prayers.
Thanks for recognizing the sage sooth I say.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alrite guys I'm finally home! Whew what a long day that was! Nothing bad just a long day lol. Therapy went well, she just got nauseous afterwards. Took her out for a nice drive afterwards to enjoy the scenery but she started getting car sick on the way home and all I could hope was that maybe by some chance of God meds would be there for her when I got home and wouldn't you know as I walked up to my front porch there laid a package. Santa came to visit! Thank you so much! This helps out so much! The wife has now smoked and relaxing baking Xmas cookies with the boys! Thanks for all you guys do! 

Oh and Santa needs to give himself credit, these buds are massive and dense! High is great and it's deff got that chem taste. Well done santa well done!! 


Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty cool bit of funk to elebrate all good things coming to pass...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2014)

This is a pretty good one, too:


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

LaCon.... 
gettin' ready


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Grab pen and paper! oldman is giving out golden advice
> When i bought my dogs they got misstreated badly by the postman, so many were squashed. I was amazed a few turned out perfect, even tho they had cracked and lost part of the outer shell.
> Bubba selfed itself again in the cold.
> View attachment 3314813 View attachment 3314812 My stepdad has been given max 8 weeks by the doctors, and is now at a hospice. I just hope he passes on quick cause no one deserves the life he is (not) living right now.



its tough to let someone go but its even tougher to watch them suffer


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Damnit. Why are my og kush type/hybrid seeds not germinating...??? Got pissed about my mk ultra seedling looking weak. ( its stil barely alive tho. I also had a DOG seed not even pop. One of the og x (og x casey jones) And in the past year or so seems mainly those are the only seeds I can't get to germ. Og ones.
> Lost a homemade og 18 x?? Too. And a Dinafem - og kush.both did the same. Popped but were too weak.
> always paper towel method.... done it 15+ years.
> I got dissapointed and germed 4 nirvana - papaya.... 4/4. Wtf...
> ...


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Your lambs breath is good shit. It was the first thing i smoked in cali i read a post you made right after i left the house, but i have some dog bx2 you can have half of. I have a lot of dog and dog crosses so i will not get to them for who knows how long.


hey i got something for you. check your rm3 account.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

Granddad balls
 
Gdp x bluepit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hey i got something for you. check your rm3 account.


I did at lunch


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2014)

I got it bro. Friday the fairy flies. I wish i could have been with you there in cali. Wow one day brother.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I got it bro. Friday the fairy flies. I wish i could have been with you there in cali. Wow one day brother.


Summer? CO? or next year norcal bbq


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 17, 2014)

That's an awesome musician doobs! I love a good bass slapper, funk bass is great!

Here's a side shot of the purple paralysis, they're starting to fill in pretty good, the lowers are surprising me with their size and they even have some thrichs , not as much as the tops but still decent. Can't wait to make some hash with it, I know it's gonna have such a nice taste. Like the agent orange, cali o and tangie are probably the number 1 strains for flavor, but these smell like it could put those strains on there butts for flavor


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just took the plunge for Dog bx2. Are the freebies available for first timers? Didn't chose tracking so hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2014)

Freebies are always included


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2014)

Those fairies are damn generous!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Morning club 6 hundo!!! Today's a great day, last night the wife gave me the most amazing blow job. What a surprise that was  

To top it all off woke up to a nice 6" of snow! Maybe get the jeep out and go play. Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Morning club 6 hundo!!! Today's a great day, last night the wife gave me the most amazing blow job. What a surprise that was
> 
> To top it all off woke up to a nice 6" of snow! Maybe get the jeep out and go play. Hope everyone has a great day!!!


hey, G, what a great way to start the day!! Was it your birthday? Just started following the 600 club here. always impressed at posts, pictures and the attitude (or lack of).


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

well damn giggles i guess you're my hero this morning!!! Bet you slept like a baby last night


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Morning club 6 hundo!!! Today'beeng:-reat day, last night the wife gave me the moAmazing blow job. What a surprise that was
> 
> To top it all off woke up to a nice 6" of snow! Maybe get the jeep out and go play. Hope everyone has a great day!!!


Glad things are looking better giggles. I should go wake my wife up and hit, that shit. Been working 13 hr days. So no sex.-sucks. 

What are dog treats too. Good morning 600w crew


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

tied down the cheese to the left and right in the back. Looks like it evened out my canopy I'm hoping to throw 1 of the cheese and the sour kush in the front left into flowering together to see how they do. How do they look to you guys ? I sprayed them with water/calMag/DMsaturator and it left white spots the plants is that normal or...is there a way to fix that ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2014)

DST said:


> Freebies are always included


Great freebies...... wish I still had that cheese pie


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3315227 tied down the cheese to the left and right in the back. Looks like it evened out my canopy I'm hoping to throw 1 of the cheese and the sour kush in the front left into flowering together to see how they do. How do they look to you guys ? I sprayed them with water/calMag/DMsaturator and it left white spots the plants is that normal or...is there a way to fix that ?


Better pic of the white spots, thanks


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Morning club 6 hundo!!! Today's a great day, last night the wife gave me the most amazing blow job. What a surprise that was
> 
> To top it all off woke up to a nice 6" of snow! Maybe get the jeep out and go play. Hope everyone has a great day!!!


sounds like things are looking' up......
enjoy your day bro....


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2014)

Spots may be from where the spray you used bleached the leaves. IT can happen but shouldn't be such a major issue. If you are spraying try to either dim the lights or spray before lights on. Or just test the strength of your spray on some lower leaves first before using it. Looking happy though NYC.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks @DST that sourkushXdeepBlue is taking off i really hope i get a female i wanna clone with buhhjezzzus out of it for my buddy


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol thanks guys and good to see yea Barnbuster bro!

Oh @209 Cali closet grower I think dog treats is dog x fortune teller. One of gens creations. You would have to ask him.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Man things just keep looking up! My mom just text me this and said merry Xmas, have a safe trip home!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003U738ZE

She knows me to well lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Man things just keep looking up! My mom just text me this and said merry Xmas, have a safe trip home!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003U738ZE
> 
> She knows me to well lol.


thats perfect now you can send me some treats and in return i'll send you some Ga red clay


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm gonna try getting a few treats out come January 

Gotta have some testers for the maui and others


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 18, 2014)

@Enwhysea those plants look great bro.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2014)

I chopped the five plants yesterday and have them hung to dry. I want to see about getting the rest of the shelves installed today and some more wire mesh for behind the lower plants.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

My BUD-e wanted to share his girls with you 4 cheese back Rowe pineapple kush upfront they're some massive bushes. 
What you guys think.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Figured since it was frosty outside, I'd make it frosty in here....


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> My BUD-e wanted to share his girls with you 4 cheese back Rowe pineapple kush upfront they're some massive bushes.
> What you guys think.
> View attachment 3315317


Those are some bushes. They look like they need to be thinned out a bit to avoid mold problems in flower. I'm not saying he will have issues, just that he could and i would thin them out if they were mine. It looks like he could get a ton of good cuts from them and still have big plants to flower.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> My BUD-e wanted to share his girls with you 4 cheese back Rowe pineapple kush upfront they're some massive bushes.
> What you guys think.
> View attachment 3315317


Tell him to take all the lower shit out and use them as cuts and then follow each main shoot up and pinch and top, wait a couple weeks and flip, boom huge fucking bush!


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

He's 3 weeks into 12/12 already


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> He's 3 weeks into 12/12 already


I'd still take cuts, personally. There's a small chance the cuts will reveg being that far along but it's a small one.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2014)

Plants look awesome though. He's doing a nice job caring for them.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd still trim a lil up now though before he gets further or he could run into mold issues like Dez said. He's already going to need good airflow, come late flower that bitch is gonna be packed in there.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3315227 tied down the cheese to the left and right in the back. Looks like it evened out my canopy I'm hoping to throw 1 of the cheese and the sour kush in the front left into flowering together to see how they do. How do they look to you guys ? I sprayed them with water/calMag/DMsaturator and it left white spots the plants is that normal or...is there a way to fix that ?


Spots are hard to see but the veg looks fine, nice job with the lst.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Maui X Harlequin #1 really packing the weight on. Starting day 27 12/12


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 18, 2014)

Looking sticky bro! frost is running damn near to the tips of the shades, NICE.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Looking sticky bro! frost is running damn near to the tips of the shades, NICE.


There'll be some nice trim from that plant for sure.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

those spots 


oldman60 said:


> Spots are hard to see but the veg looks fine, nice job with the lst.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 18, 2014)

DST said:


> Freebies are always included


 That's nice to know. Gotta try not to think about it so it'll get here quicker


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 18, 2014)

Morning all  had dreams of building a greenhouse last night right by my front porch,,,, prob because I got the OK to do so here on the ranch. Gonna do 5 big gals out here 2015  been a long time coming!


Hey nyc, just looks like residue from the spray,,, salt maybe. Should rinse off just fine.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome back bro @whodatnation and the greenhouse us gonna be sick you know what strain you'll run?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Now that would be something to wake up to! Walk out to take a morning piss and well hello ladies, keeps the deer away 

I'm ready to see some whodat porn again...


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3315399 those spots


30 minutes before lights come on, turn off all fans and vents and spray with seltzer water, turn fan and vents back on after spraying , (not tonic or anything with salt) . It will clean and add co2 to plant should be dry by lites on.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2014)

Speaking of co2.
I'd really like to run co2 in my room again this run. I gave my brother one of the 20lb bottles I had but I have one more of those and what I think is a 50lb bottle. I'd like to turn my exhaust fan off for a bit during lights on and see what happens to the temps. I don't know. I think I ended up having to run my AC in dehumidifier mode all the time the last time I ran co2 in here. I can't remember for sure but I think so. The plants sure loved the extra co2 though.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Porn dump before I head out for the day.Headed to the wifes moms house lol, should be fun. Thanks to the fairy we can have a hash cap, more then an hr with here and I want to eat my face off.  Have a good one guys! Stay high and remember cannabis can cure!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Porn dump before I head out for the day.Headed to the wifes moms house lol, should be fun. Thanks to the fairy we can have a hash cap, more then an hr with here and I want to eat my face off.  Have a good one guys! Stay high and remember cannabis can cure! View attachment 3315475 View attachment 3315476 View attachment 3315477 View attachment 3315478 View attachment 3315479


killer porn !
I think 2 hash caps is the mother in law dose


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 18, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> hey, G, what a great way to start the day!! Was it your birthday? Just started following the 600 club here. always impressed at posts, pictures and the attitude (or lack of).


That's why I love this thread, it's so civil and positive unlike so many other threads, glad you're here brotha


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 18, 2014)

my purple bubba kush I crossed with Jurple male is coming along, seeds are swelling and some are popping the calyx. This one I am really looking forward to growing..


So many seeds so little time


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

Im dreaming about a new light fixture I want to build. Its designed for a 3x3 tent. Its months away from being reality. Ill be redesigning my bars and turning out some new prototypes with those in a few months too though.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 18, 2014)

Good afternoon 600, looking nice in here as always, you're veg room is growing up nicely Nyc. Your friends plant is very nice, I'd say trim it though like others have said. The problem with indoor growing is plants like that need alot of air flow, but the amount of fans and power you'd need to properly get good airflow would most likely stress the plant from too much wind. Just my opinion. 

Here's some colas and a chronic juice seedling with baby thrichs (I think? I've seen it before but not sure if they are actual thrichs but they look similar what ever they are lol)


----------



## bripay50 (Dec 18, 2014)

Watup 600


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome to the 600 Bripay. Feel free to post pics, questions, advice , whatever in here.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2014)

Weird Al is damned lucky we stopped burning witches a few years back...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Speaking of co2.
> I'd really like to run co2 in my room again this run. I gave my brother one of the 20lb bottles I had but I have one more of those and what I think is a 50lb bottle. I'd like to turn my exhaust fan off for a bit during lights on and see what happens to the temps. I don't know. I think I ended up having to run my AC in dehumidifier mode all the time the last time I ran co2 in here. I can't remember for sure but I think so. The plants sure loved the extra co2 though.


I would love to do bottles. Right now i just want to and some mushrooms to the mix.


SomeGuy said:


> Im dreaming about a new light fixture I want to build. Its designed for a 3x3 tent. Its months away from being reality. Ill be redesigning my bars and turning out some new prototypes with those in a few months too though.
> 
> View attachment 3315489 View attachment 3315490


I was looking at the one you ar vegging with the other night. Looked at some other ones i could rebuild like we talked about. I just need to compare watt to cost to see what i end up with.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> That's nice to know. Gotta try not to think about it so it'll get here quicker


If you have already ordered then you should have got an email confirming they had been sent, and also information on what is being sent.....maybe check your spam email, or the email you use with your payment processor if it's different. I often get emails in my spam from online purchases. Or just email and ask BB someone will reply.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well I made it. I think 2 hash caps and a bowl was plenty lol. Sitting on the couch staring at the tv munching on a Christmas cookie lol. 

Wife is up in the kitchen with her mom oh life is good! Kids playing with their cousin and I'm sitting here with a big grin on my face


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would love to do bottles. Right now i just want to and some mushrooms to the mix.
> 
> I was looking at the one you ar vegging with the other night. Looked at some other ones i could rebuild like we talked about. I just need to compare watt to cost to see what i end up with.



If you are going with cob based flood lights just use them as-is. If you want to build something high power then you can but thats not the way. It is a good way to get familiar w parts by tearing one down and seeing how it works though.


----------



## bripay50 (Dec 18, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/auto-grow-400w-mh-1000w-hps.854369/#post-11158943


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2014)

If you got Liberty Caps or Boomers, pop 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

more lighting. This is how I am going to upgrade my light bars.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> If you got Liberty Caps or Boomers, pop 'em if you got 'em!


I enjoyed getting suited up and riding in the rain if there wasn't much traffic. Something about it is soothing. 

Love the music choice there. Something about some funk that puts me in a good mood


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 18, 2014)

DST said:


> If you have already ordered then you should have got an email confirming they had been sent, and also information on what is being sent.....maybe check your spam email, or the email you use with your payment processor if it's different. I often get emails in my spam from online purchases. Or just email and ask BB someone will reply.


. I got an email directly after ordering that listed my order and saying things are being processed but my card hasn't released the funds yet. Greedy bastards. Ha. Once its finished pending I'll be on the look out for another confirmation email. And I'll keep the spam folder in mind too thanks!


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 18, 2014)

Day 1 of 12/12 SourKushxDeepBlue by BB
Cheese by Dinafem

Hoping my SourKushxDeepBlue is a female I'm gonna let the other veg up for a while in the 7gal pot


----------



## Figgy (Dec 18, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Day 1 of 12/12 SourKushxDeepBlue by BB
> Cheese by Dinafem
> 
> Hoping my SourKushxDeepBlue is a female I'm gonna let the other veg up for a while in the 7gal pot


7 gallon?! Trees baby, trees!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> If you are going with cob based flood lights just use them as-is. If you want to build something high power then you can but thats not the way. It is a good way to get familiar w parts by tearing one down and seeing how it works though.


That was te idea just to mess around. Play with some stuff on veg lights before i get to flower bars.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 18, 2014)

Slowly figuring out the GoPro Studio software...
... and am re-doing my last video with new rendering settings, and I will be making my own song for it, rather than using a youtube tune.
Looks WAY better in the second version.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 18, 2014)

Super cool video doobs, trippy!! Reminds me of the Bush machine head video


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey all. My mk ultra seedling is tarting to look like it might fight for its life after all...



And I got that DOG seed to pop, just took anextra day. No idea why te last one was a fail.

Thx for the suggestions and comments still 600
)
Just got done watering my big ol engineers dream 1 (slightly dpq leaning pheno)
Takes up so much nutes!! Esspecially nitrogen.... wish I could shate a pic 

U guys's are great!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesome smellslikeskunkyum! I got a baby mk ultra going as well, I think it'll be a nice one. 

Just made this meme. I call if pfharm wars.


----------



## moondance (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn enjoyable ride doobie, them red lights take forever. I really miss riding, not in the cards anymore. Got the new mini oil rig in yesterday, pics will be posted in a while. Just got done up potting a bunch of PK and ED clones to 3 gallons, and a few moms too. Looks like one QQ turned out to be a male, keeping him until we get pollen out of his ass lol. Some of the others are still on the fence might be males time will tell me. So we got 1 ED, 1 PK, and 1 FB Moms so far. Flowering PK and ED are looking fantastic, setting bud sites all over they are going to be fun to watch grow! Okay I am gona upload some pics with the other laptop, after a couple of hassh hits. MD


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 18, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Slowly figuring out the GoPro Studio software...
> ... and am re-doing my last video with new rendering settings, and I will be making my own song for it, rather than using a youtube tune.
> Looks WAY better in the second version.


Damn Doob, that took me back to the late '60s Indie films nice funk and a cool ride.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2014)

moondance said:


> Damn enjoyable ride doobie, them red lights take forever. I really miss riding, not in the cards anymore. Got the new mini oil rig in yesterday, pics will be posted in a while. Just got done up potting a bunch of PK and ED clones to 3 gallons, and a few moms too. Looks like one QQ turned out to be a male, keeping him until we get pollen out of his ass lol. Some of the others are still on the fence might be males time will tell me. So we got 1 ED, 1 PK, and 1 FB Moms so far. Flowering PK and ED are looking fantastic, setting bud sites all over they are going to be fun to watch grow! Okay I am gona upload some pics with the other laptop, after a couple of hassh hits. MD


My 2 ed's I've had flowered longer than the two pk phenos I got to inish. Fireballs and psycho killer are two of the fastest flowering strains ive grown. 
My grape ape pheno, a critical hog pheno, and the critical + I had are certainly the fastest growing overall, both flower time and size. My og 18 gets like 90 ft tall super easy but isn't all that fast.

Deciding against re-veg on the really fruity critical hog pheno. Not enough good traits to be worth it.

Plus I'm noticing the taste only barely comes thru unless I use the volcaño. Then its like wow! But otherwise its best attributes are bag appeal and smell, not a great yielder. I'll find other fruity plants!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

2 lil honeybee's starting their journey to flower....


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 18, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> more lighting. This is how I am going to upgrade my light bars.
> 
> View attachment 3315550


someguy do you have any links to the chips and parts you are using to make your lights? i'd be very much interested in making 3 of those light bars for my 4x4 tent


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 18, 2014)

Finally went to radio shack and got a charger for my camera. Pics after I finish my finals.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2014)

He has a thread on RIU


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Doobie - Are you a Stanley Clark fan?


----------



## moondance (Dec 19, 2014)

Alright that took me a while LOL, got caught up watching Lucha Underground. So we have a mini sherlock bubbler, I tried it out and am very glad I ordered a Ti domeless topper for it, I dont like dealing with the smallest glass nail in the world. I got a couple or really nice clean rips, but a bit of a hassle for me - big hands - anyhooo I got the mini for trial purposes and already have the feeling a new collection of glass is in my future. I made um thumbnails due to not being frosty porn. Have a great day, night what ever it is for you all, you all are the best bunch of people a recluse like me could ask for. MD


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2014)

Does the Pope poop on Catholic bears even if no one is there to hear it?

Fuck, yeah, I dig me some Stanley Clarke!

Still one of my faves of his is "Silly Putty":










And Claypool & Buckethead & friends do a great version, too:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2014)

You would be my bestfriend doobs. Bucket head too!? You're like an older version of me lol. Such cool people here. I dig all music really except the new stuff makes me sick a little though. But yeah, I still love bone thugs n harmony and 2pac, don't hate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone like qotsa? (Queens of the stone age)


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

Post a song - what of theirs would I know?


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2014)

their most commercially successful song, some would say it isn't their best song but the riff means instant hit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm just gonna say my farewells for a while and take a leave. The forum in general is just filled with too much bs and "know it alls" that just don't know it all and it's just giving me too much of a negative vibe. Love the 600 though, yall keep doing what you're doing. Seems like a lot of good well rounded people in here. I may be back at some point, but I'll miss yall. Keep growing the good stuff.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 19, 2014)

Damn AP. Sry to hear! You seem to fit the club good.. I like having you around, and i will miss you. Fuck em. Just use the club..


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 19, 2014)

King of the bongo! King of the bongo bong..


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Does the Pope poop on Catholic bears even if no one is there to hear it?
> 
> Fuck, yeah, I dig me some Stanley Clarke!
> 
> ...


Primus sucks! 
Seen them many times at SJSU
I have a friend who has a friend who is a fishing guide on the Sacramento river, and takes the band out every year. Says they are a rowdy bunch.
And everytime I catch a sturgeon(I catch those also Alpha)I think "dad caught a 100lb sturgeon on 20lb test.......i was so danged impressed I had to write this song called fish on!"
I use 65lb power pro though


AlphaPhase said:


> Hey guys, I'm just gonna say my farewells for a while and take a leave. The forum in general is just filled with too much bs and "know it alls" that just don't know it all and it's just giving me too much of a negative vibe. Love the 600 though, yall keep doing what you're doing. Seems like a lot of good well rounded people in here. I may be back at some point, but I'll miss yall. Keep growing the good stuff.


Wait, whaaaaat? Come on don't bail dude!


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 19, 2014)

Good morning fellas i guess i set me timer to 2pm - 2am for flower so i wont be getting anymore morning pics to post but im excited to see how these girls do.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

good morning 600. hope all has a great day. Gig hope santa drops off the hash today.


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You would be my bestfriend doobs. Bucket head too!? You're like an older version of me lol. Such cool people here. I dig all music really except the new stuff makes me sick a little though. But yeah, I still love bone thugs n harmony and 2pac, don't hate


What....baking soda,baking soda....Sosa,sosa...Molly,molly...
Lol,I feel you,a lot of it is regurgitated none sense..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok guys I need some help. My mom just called and she hasn't been sleeping again, grrr I wish she would tell me this shit. Guess her fibromyalgia has really been flaring up so I'm trying to find a couple strains that I know I've seen a few of you guys talk bout. 

Blue moonshine and ghost og are supposed to be good. There's lots more but those 2 I know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Anyone like qotsa? (Queens of the stone age)


They have some good songs.


ghb said:


> their most commercially successful song, some would say it isn't their best song but the riff means instant hit.


 Go with the flow and 3's&7‘s are good too


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys I need some help. My mom just called and she hasn't been sleeping again, grrr I wish she would tell me this shit. Guess her fibromyalgia has really been flaring up so I'm trying to find a couple strains that I know I've seen a few of you guys talk bout.
> 
> Blue moonshine and ghost og are supposed to be good. There's lots more but those 2 I know.


edit. .


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

Okay I cleaned up 5 C99 ladies tossed 3 into trash but have the mites dead( 4 left to for tomorrow). I still have them stupid ass fruit flies but I got them kinda under control, but they wont do damage to the plants. The Ghost doesnt give a shit and is doing excellent(amazing strain). I will have to take pics in am tomorrow as I was to busy today. I did clone the tops from the c99's since that was only part on the bad ones worth anything. My breeding tent has showed me a few females so far I think I have allot of males which is great so I can make allot of pollen and breed diff branches on each strain I want to breed will know more in the coming week.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> They have some good songs.
> 
> 
> Go with the flow and 3's&7‘s are good too


That was the song that blew them up. Well, that song and Dave Grohl drumming on that album.
I had no Idea who their frontman Josh Homme was/where he came from, until I watched one of those foofighters episodes, sonic highways.
Pretty cool shit. And Dave Grohl is the fuckin man!
They're one of my favs nowadays along with Deftones,Chevelle,


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2014)

Ain't nothing to be had arguing with dopes on riu. It's why we got the club man.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

600 club is the only spot I hang out at riu. I like hanging with you all.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> 600 club is the only spot I hang out at riu. I like hanging with you all.


This place seems bad-ass i don't know why i've never stopped by before.
I must confess though, I don't flower with the 600's(I have before though). I veg with em though!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't worry about your bulbs, people use all different types of lighting in here.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2014)

I really need to get my flower room finished and am bored but am having a hard time getting motivated to do anything. I need to get it done so I have a better idea of how many seeds to pop and want to pop seeds asap now.

I was going to wait until New Years to pop seeds but think I'll start the new routine with the Fireballs I've got and add seeds to make up the difference since I've only got 8 of them. My buddy is going to give me back a few fireballs and a sour cherry or two but I'll still need about 20 seeds, I think.

I turned off my light mover last night since I have all of the plants on the floor now.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay I cleaned up 5 C99 ladies tossed 3 into trash but have the mites dead( 4 left to for tomorrow). I still have them stupid ass fruit flies but I got them kinda under control, but they wont do damage to the plants. The Ghost doesnt give a shit and is doing excellent(amazing strain). I will have to take pics in am tomorrow as I was to busy today. I did clone the tops from the c99's since that was only part on the bad ones worth anything. My breeding tent has showed me a few females so far I think I have allot of males which is great so I can make allot of pollen and breed diff branches on each strain I want to breed will know more in the coming week.


I feel u bro I got hit by mites too. Just about got rid of em, but still some rebels hidin in da bush. Ill get em. The good news is the OG critical, magnus genetics exile and the bagseed sour diesel f2's I put in water just about all germinated in a day. So the pheno hunt begins.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay I cleaned up 5 C99 ladies tossed 3 into trash but have the mites dead( 4 left to for tomorrow). I still have them stupid ass fruit flies but I got them kinda under control, but they wont do damage to the plants. The Ghost doesnt give a shit and is doing excellent(amazing strain). I will have to take pics in am tomorrow as I was to busy today. I did clone the tops from the c99's since that was only part on the bad ones worth anything. My breeding tent has showed me a few females so far I think I have allot of males which is great so I can make allot of pollen and breed diff branches on each strain I want to breed will know more in the coming week.


Are you sure they're fruit flies? sounds more likely to be fungus gnats.
Some jars with water and cider vinegar at the base of the plants will help.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2014)

@AlphaPhase, just hang with family for a while screw the jerks and trolls there is
going to be a big hole if you take off, you would be sorely missed.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 19, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I really need to get my flower room finished and am bored but am having a hard time getting motivated to do anything. I need to get it done so I have a better idea of how many seeds to pop and want to pop seeds asap now.
> 
> I was going to wait until New Years to pop seeds but think I'll start the new routine with the Fireballs I've got and add seeds to make up the difference since I've only got 8 of them. My buddy is going to give me back a few fireballs and a sour cherry or two but I'll still need about 20 seeds, I think.
> 
> I turned off my light mover last night since I have all of the plants on the floor now.


hey dez my bud-e was saying i should get a light mover but only have a 4x4 and a 2x4 tent i didnt really see the point as my hood pretty much covers my tent also in the future im going to pout the two tents together to make one big room which ill more than likely go 12/12 from seed 



how do you like your mover? was it expensive ?


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 19, 2014)

I got my mover in a package deal of used equipment. It's the Lightrail 3.5 with intelli drive though which are about $150 new I think. 

I feel like they can be very beneficial if used properly. When I first got it, I tried to cover too big of a space with a single light and the plants on the ends showed it. They had smaller buds and weren't as dense as what grew in the center. I have used mine both horizontally and vertically with great results. You just have to get a feel for how much more space you can cover using one than without. 

If you can afford the extra power and heat, adding a second light is the way to go. If you are in a situation like mine where you need to lower the power bill, the mover is the right option. They cost about the same as a light setup but don't use hardly any power to run.


----------



## moondance (Dec 19, 2014)

Alpha I had the same issue on riu until I got to the 600, I dont go anywhere but the 600 now, I learn something new each and everyday of my life if some people are so closed minded to think they know it all Fuck Um!! Okay Good Afternoon 600, got the wife home for some rare vacation time, and its a riot she doesnt know what to do with herself, she's a workerahollic lol, she always has been. So we are going to try and can some potatoes today to go along with the pineapple, turkey stew, turkey soup, applesauce and turkey stock we already have canned for the winter. Peace, Love and a Good Bong rip to ya. MD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2014)

moondance said:


> Alpha I had the same issue on riu until I got to the 600, I dont go anywhere but the 600 now, I learn something new each and everyday of my life if some people are so closed minded to think they know it all Fuck Um!! Okay Good Afternoon 600, got the wife home for some rare vacation time, and its a riot she doesnt know what to do with herself, she's a workerahollic lol, she always has been. So we are going to try and can some potatoes today to go along with the pineapple, turkey stew, turkey soup, applesauce and turkey stock we already have canned for the winter. Peace, Love and a Good Bong rip to ya. MD


 My wife is the same. I don't have that kinda drive. Funny to watch her flounder with free time. 

I'm at my parents house today visiting with baby in tow. Really neat to be I. My childhood home with my girl. Still cutting down the tree. It's a carrot wood tree. It's neat from all the recent rains there are new buds/ blossoms and the bees are out in force. There are hundreds maybe thousands all buzzing around the tree. You can hear them from quite a distance. Inside the tree it's wild. It sounds like running water, or a little brook or something.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey guys, I'm just gonna say my farewells for a while and take a leave. The forum in general is just filled with too much bs and "know it alls" that just don't know it all and it's just giving me too much of a negative vibe. Love the 600 though, yall keep doing what you're doing. Seems like a lot of good well rounded people in here. I may be back at some point, but I'll miss yall. Keep growing the good stuff.


Stick around in the 600!
It's all good in here 
I rarely venture out into the rest of riu and, when I do, I just keep in mind that some people posting on riu are the same dipshits that make dumbass comments after yahoo news articles and youtube videos.
But there's still lots of cool people on riu.
I've even made an exit for a bit, but the people in Club 600 make it really difficult to stay away, and we hope that's how it turns out for you, and that you'll stick around and ignore the other dipsticks who spout mostly to hear themselves spout.
If you take a break, just know that the 600 never sleeps, and you're always welcomed here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2014)

more progress on my large panel design


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2014)

different angle


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2014)

Man I miss having a CADD program...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2014)

These days, I have to rely on good old-fashioned Cannabis Aided Drafting & Design...


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2014)

light could be built as 540w or 900w.  I will be building a 540w version for myself before summer.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey guys, I'm just gonna say my farewells for a while and take a leave. The forum in general is just filled with too much bs and "know it alls" that just don't know it all and it's just giving me too much of a negative vibe. Love the 600 though, yall keep doing what you're doing. Seems like a lot of good well rounded people in here. I may be back at some point, but I'll miss yall. Keep growing the good stuff.


Besides, where else will you see such silliness as this?!?!?!
\/\/\/


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 19, 2014)

I've got some moss removing and tree de-limbing to do on the roof over the next two days, so will be sure and get a vid recorded of me toking away as I toil away.
But I ran out of papiers, so the rooftop joint smoking vid will have to wait a day.
So, before I climb the Ladder of Brokenecks, I will finish a bowl in the bong before I go and meet my glorious Fate whilst spitting into the eye of Mother Gravity herself while middle finger eye-poking Death in his good eye so I can slip by and survive to do battle with him one more time, at a time & place of MY choosing, 'cause I got shit to get done.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've got some moss removing and tree de-limbing to do on the roof over the next two days, so will be sure and get a vid recorded of me toking away as I toil away.
> But I ran out of papiers, so the rooftop joint smoking vid will have to wait a day.
> So, before I climb the Ladder of Brokenecks, I will finish a bowl in the bong before I go and meet my glorious Fate whilst spitting into the eye of Mother Gravity herself while middle finger eye-poking Death in his good eye so I can slip by and survive to do battle with him one more time, at a time & place of MY choosing, 'cause I got shit to get done.


Doob you are nuts (in a good way) have fun with the roof.
You also need to start a indoor grow.....too much free time.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

Be careful on the green ice! Put some crash pads down on the ground below or harness up. I dont want to lose you!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 19, 2014)

Since there hasn't been any pit babies in awhile, I figured I'd bring a new baby to the club!
 

And for you thumb fans 
 
And I'm running out of veg room......

Ti


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 19, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I've got some moss removing and tree de-limbing to do on the roof over the next two days, so will be sure and get a vid recorded of me toking away as I toil away.
> But I ran out of papiers, so the rooftop joint smoking vid will have to wait a day.
> So, before I climb the Ladder of Brokenecks, I will finish a bowl in the bong before I go and meet my glorious Fate whilst spitting into the eye of Mother Gravity herself while middle finger eye-poking Death in his good eye so I can slip by and survive to do battle with him one more time, at a time & place of MY choosing, 'cause I got shit to get done.


I  Your attitude.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 19, 2014)

welcome to the Icy Hot TreeHouse 
 In the left corner we have the veg going. 1 400w MH cooltube currently running at 250w 
 and on the right we have the flower tent.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry to multi-post but it took awhile to catch up after my first real 40 hour work week since my house blew up 4 years ago, then add final weeks to it, and I can't smoke enough right now. 

Alpha, don't let shit get to you. The 600 is more then just a growing club, we are here for each other brother. We're not coast to coast but global, where else can you meet such cool people from all over this world?????????????????????????????????


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Are you sure they're fruit flies? sounds more likely to be fungus gnats.
> Some jars with water and cider vinegar at the base of the plants will help.


Please explain more. i am as you know it new to indoor. Sure i have done good but not great yet. How do I use viniger to kill them? I got yellow strips all over and time to order more. I really want a easy way to end them with out hurting my ladies. i lost allot already.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

moondance said:


> Alpha I had the same issue on riu until I got to the 600, I dont go anywhere but the 600 now, I learn something new each and everyday of my life if some people are so closed minded to think they know it all Fuck Um!! Okay Good Afternoon 600, got the wife home for some rare vacation time, and its a riot she doesnt know what to do with herself, she's a workerahollic lol, she always has been. So we are going to try and can some potatoes today to go along with the pineapple, turkey stew, turkey soup, applesauce and turkey stock we already have canned for the winter. Peace, Love and a Good Bong rip to ya. MD


The 600 is a social place my brother. To really know PM me. Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My wife is the same. I don't have that kinda drive. Funny to watch her flounder with free time.
> 
> I'm at my parents house today visiting with baby in tow. Really neat to be I. My childhood home with my girl. Still cutting down the tree. It's a carrot wood tree. It's neat from all the recent rains there are new buds/ blossoms and the bees are out in force. There are hundreds maybe thousands all buzzing around the tree. You can hear them from quite a distance. Inside the tree it's wild. It sounds like running water, or a little brook or something.


jigs its great to watch and listen to you about what is. Your got it figured out bro. remember she needs to be spoiled allot. love ya bro


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> light could be built as 540w or 900w.  I will be building a 540w version for myself before summer.


You make one that works and does the mj plants good and then we talk. I can help you market it and bring it to market. If you got that already np just give us all discounts.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Please explain more. i am as you know it new to indoor. Sure i have done good but not great yet. How do I use viniger to kill them? I got yellow strips all over and time to order more. I really want a easy way to end them with out hurting my ladies. i lost allot already.


Take some bowls or jars put about 2" of water and a shot of dish detergent in and a splash of cider vinegar.
They will go in and not come back. Also fungus gnats are a good sign that you're over watering a bit
let the soil dry out more.
I water every 4-5 days /24 oz per 5gal pot.

Sorry make that 42 oz. per 5 gal pot. (dyslexic)


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3316199 welcome to the Icy Hot TreeHouse
> View attachment 3316202 In the left corner we have the veg going. 1 400w MH cooltube currently running at 250w
> View attachment 3316204 and on the right we have the flower tent.


I love your ladies Whats up with the open space in the tents bro?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Take some bowls or jars put about 2" of water and a shot of dish detergent in and a splash of cider vinegar.
> They will go in and not come back. Also fungus gnats are a good sign that you're over watering a bit
> let the soil dry out more.
> I water every 4-5 days /24 oz per 5gal pot.
> ...


I tried drying them out more didnt work. i am now watching my RH it goes to 18 rh at end of lights on and 55% after i spray them with 1/3 gal of water every morning, well 2 times since the lights are off for 5 hrs. since doing such the plants are doing allot better. So i will go to walmart and spend $40 in a humidifier and will by extended warrenty since I got such hard water. that is why I like soil helps with the hard water.
I am putting in bowls of your mix in each area. iu was using soap/neam and water will add the cider vinegar as i always have it as i cook with it allot.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 19, 2014)

Purple Wreck x OG short pheno, @Dr.D81 cough cough...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks dc. Love you too.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning folks, got visitors in town from South Africa so just a quick bop in to say, Hola!

Breakfast was interesting, 4 wee yins to feed, I made the mistake of giving them options, coco pops, porridge, toast,....needless to say they all chose something different each, lol. I was quite chuffed when the oldest of the kids said, I'll just have porridge too, will make it easier for you, lmfao (you think he could tell I was in over my head). And goddam, I forgot how much sugar kids like on shit!! Sugar with a bit of porridge on top,

Have a good weekend, catch you all soon.

Alpha, you dig it around here too much bru, we'll see you soon, don't be a stranger danger!

Peace, DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 20, 2014)

I slept in till 7 30 for the first time on a saturday in a very long time. I have an interestitng day ahead. I have to go into work for a little bit to make sure my new employee that is from Napal is ok with everything. He was only trained for 1 day by his friend who is the only 1 who can speak to him, so we are going to have a conference call to make sure everything is groovy. I like the fact they hire special needs people to help them out.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 20, 2014)

Now down to more business. Here's the first of 6 dog's being chopped today. This one was grown in a sample bag of a new medium mix. This thing did blow up like crazy.
  

Then the rest of the sour cherry that I chopped last night. I didn't end up with what I thought I would, instead of sour cherries I got sour donkey dicks.
 
More pron to come later!!!1


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2014)

It must feel pretty good jimmer. Good work man.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I love your ladies Whats up with the open space in the tents bro?


Honestly bro I want to let my plants veg more so I can have bigger trees to flower I think I'll throw one girl in every three weeks


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 20, 2014)

DST said:


> Morning folks, got visitors in town from South Africa so just a quick bop in to say, Hola!
> 
> Breakfast was interesting, 4 wee yins to feed, I made the mistake of giving them options, coco pops, porridge, toast,....needless to say they all chose something different each, lol. I was quite chuffed when the oldest of the kids said, I'll just have porridge too, will make it easier for you, lmfao (you think he could tell I was in over my head). And goddam, I forgot how much sugar kids like on shit!! Sugar with a bit of porridge on top,
> 
> ...


Yeah I think is amazing how in turned kids can be to their surroundings as such. Some adults dont even have an emotional IQ that would pick up on the "distress". We can really learn alot about ourselves as human beings is we really studied the children.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 20, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Now down to more business. Here's the first of 6 dog's being chopped today. This one was grown in a sample bag of a new medium mix. This thing did blow up like crazy.
> View attachment 3316412 View attachment 3316414
> 
> Then the rest of the sour cherry that I chopped last night. I didn't end up with what I thought I would, instead of sour cherries I got sour donkey dicks.
> ...


Hey jimmer,  Dog looks great! nice Cherries to.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 20, 2014)

So the story is like this, I was on a tireless hunt for the UK Cheese. To help expand the cannabis palletes of some of the locals. Around here if its not Sour D, its considered second rate. I copped some GHS cheese beans and missed the really cheesy pheno (even tho I was told exactly which one it was by a UK cheese holder). The pheno I got was slightly cheesy but more fruity, but it was the frostiest and the best yeilder. So I kept it. Soon after a fairy arrived at my door with some UK Cheese bx2 beans. Out of 5 4 germed 3 male, 1 female. I just had to make seeds. I used pollen from each of the 3 males to pollinate separate branches of the lady, labeled them with colored strings. Fast forward a few years. I found what I call Cream Cheese in one of the crosses. It turns out that the taller of the 3 males that were tested imo made the best children. So here are the offspring of Babybel and Philly C.
They all come out pretty much the same (just like the mother) except with a creamier, sweet milk kinda smell to them. The frost is real, the density is good and the taste is to say the least palette expanding. These r all clones,but i plan on ding a full 10 bean
pheno hunt to see if theres any better variations or recessive genes to come through.
These plants are in pro mix, using Foxfarm nutes at half strength. This is my first time with the Foxfarm additives like open sesame so I wanted to go a lil light on em. Looks like they can get full strength next time. What do you all think?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I feel so young here lol. Some of ypu are old enough to be my dad!


Doc told me I reminded him of his Pop. LOL Ah well, it happens. :0)

Yeah, I got you by 4 years Doobie. (was 30 that year)

JD


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 20, 2014)

Last night I put five Psycho Killer, eight Dog, and eight GDPxHB seeds into plugs last night.

No heat mat so I don't know what to expect as far as how long it will take or how many will pop.

I've always used a heat mat with seeds and most have popped in 24-48 hours. Some would take their sweet ass time and it would be four to five days but not too many.

I'm not too sure about the GDPxHB seeds either. I didn't notice when I poured them out the baggie from Doc but they look immature to me. They were shaped a little different too. More of a long skinny shape to them. I should have taken pics but it's too late now


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 20, 2014)

I put some mystery seeds in soil today too for my kids. They're either some type of flower or an herb or a vegetable but I won't know until they grow, if they grow. They looked smushed and were stuck to the paper a bit but I stuck them in there anyway. 

It's part of a growing contest at their school. I'm growing ours in FFOF and plan to give them Earth Juice nutes so we can enter the organic category. Growing them under the 250 MH, of course. I'm hoping growing them indoors will give me an advantage. The bummer is you are limited to a 4x4 container but I guess that will keep the playing field fairly even.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 20, 2014)

J
[QUOTE="Dezracer said:


> Last night I put five Psycho Killer, eight Dog, and eight GDPxHB seeds into plugs last night.
> 
> No heat mat so I don't know what to expect as far as how long it will take or how many will pop.
> 
> ...


I will check them but that gdp mom just makes seed like that, they should be fine.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will check them but that gdp mom just makes seed like that, they should be fine.


Right on. It's probably fine and I'm not trippin on it at all. If I was really worried about it, I wouldn't have put them in plugs. I'm hoping to get to grow out a handful of them.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I put some mystery seeds in soil today too for my kids. They're either some type of flower or an herb or a vegetable but I won't know until they grow, if they grow. They looked smushed and were stuck to the paper a bit but I stuck them in there anyway.
> 
> It's part of a growing contest at their school. I'm growing ours in FFOF and plan to give them Earth Juice nutes so we can enter the organic category. Growing them under the 250 MH, of course. I'm hoping growing them indoors will give me an advantage. The bummer is you are limited to a 4x4 container but I guess that will keep the playing field fairly even.


I dont think its very even. Sure thing. I hope ur kids ace it bro. GL.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 20, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Honestly bro I want to let my plants veg more so I can have bigger trees to flower I think I'll throw one girl in every three weeks


Oh yes bigger plants I love it. I was a bit high and tipsy so no I understand. I think I over pack my space to much.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 20, 2014)

Jimmer  Looks great. I would love to puff some of your bud anyday.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 20, 2014)

I use a heating pad the kind for humans on low it keeps my dome around 85F I bought it for $1 at the second hand store.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay all pics of what i got going on. Now the big room is now clear of mites and I am upping the RH.
Tent that I am breeding in. Strains you may not heard of.
M+M/H+H/Cough +PCK/Golden Goat I am sexing them right now.





The big room 2 pics. Ghost/King Tut/PE/Blue Moonshine/C99/Red Purp/Chem dawg+Blue dream and Honey bee.










You see they took a big hit but I have it under control and making them all green again. I topped a couple today and will take clones next couple weeks.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I use a heating pad the kind for humans on low it keeps my dome around 85F I bought it for $1 at the second hand store.


The last two runs of seeds ive been using the heated bathroomfloor. But i think its too hot. Ive had to pick some of the seedling out and turn them around cause they grew towards the bottom :/
Pain in the ass. But have not lost any seeds to it yet and fast germination..


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2014)

My buddy visited the other day and showed me a video of his grow. Holy crap it looks awesome with 200 big green plants.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 20, 2014)

I cant wait till i move and can have more area.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay all pics of what i got going on. Now the big room is now clear of mites and I am upping the RH.
> Tent that I am breeding in. Strains you may not heard of.
> M+M/H+H/Cough +PCK/Golden Goat I am sexing them right now.
> 
> ...


Hats of to you for keeping track of all them genetics.. Wish i could.
Whats cough x pck? Sounds awesome. Sry bout the mites, ongoing problem here too. Hope you got em all.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Hats of to you for keeping track of all them genetics.. Wish i could.
> Whats cough x pck? Sounds awesome. Sry bout the mites, ongoing problem here too. Hope you got em all.


I left one out ibut lights are out in tent and will post it tomorrow. The coughxpck is (Northern Lights #5 and Haze) x(critical pakistan kush) I am just sexing them then moving out some females and then breeding some in the tent but most will be spot breeding as I will collect pollen. I got like 11 strains going and 5 more in a few weeks. I just got some sweet seeds in well another 15 strains actually. I am on a mission to find strains I love and to even make some new ones.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 20, 2014)

My dogs are growing good under the hps. Think ill take a cutting of the bx2 tomorrow and find out if its a girl or the jizzmaster that will start of my breeding adventures


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 20, 2014)

Fyxking car accident again FML can't people fucking drive I just got in a accident the day before thanksgiving now this bullshit hopefully I don't go to jail for this


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 20, 2014)

Purple Wreck at day 30 today, put new bulbs in yesterday since the others seemed a lil dim. Girls seem happier. 
 
Seems the shorter pheno is doing the best so far. Guess we will see in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 20, 2014)

Guess both short pheno's of the dog and PW x OG just want to throw pure frost....

Maui x Harlequin #1 fattening up nicely...


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2014)

Survived our visitors. Weird with the house so quiet....i think our wee Yin misses his cousins. It was cool to see him playing with the older ones

On the green front, had to take my temporary tent out of my grow room (my heaters drainage was blocked so I had a leak in there!!!). And the leak was about 2 feet from where all my ballasts are hung (I was just being para, but we are going away for a few days). Anyway, rngineer dude came out and sorted it in about 2 minutes, then I had to put the tent back in again and get all the plants in from the greenhouse (they were only out in the cold for about an hour!) All is well down Button Ben, apart from the fact I left one of the lights off for a couple fo days, oops, the girls didn't seem to bother, the 1 600 kept them happy. Back to full power now. Alrighty, thats me, catch you all later. DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 21, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> It must feel pretty good jimmer. Good work man.


Yea it did until the stress of being the boss kicked in yesterday. 2 of my 4 day people called in and the other 2 have only worked 1 day and can barely speak english. 

I'm destressing with my girls today. Here's the plant that a friend gave me the seed from his grandpa and it was labeled DP but he didn't have any more info. Oldman threw out there that it might be a durban poison? She was stretch and ugly but produced some beautiful flowers!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 21, 2014)

Another dog bites the dust......she's frosty and stinky
These dogs have my eyes burning as a trim them, ahh what a problem....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2014)

My wife gave notice at her work. Most people on earth would think her crazy for giving it up. I'm stoked for her to branch out on her own. She's going to be her own boss.... And being the boss comes with stress. But at least you don't have someone standing over you.

Good luck with all of it jimmer. It's all pretty exciting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My wife gave notice at her work. Most people on earth would think her crazy for giving it up. I'm stoked for her to branch out on her own. She's going to be her own boss.... And being the boss comes with stress. But at least you don't have someone standing over you.
> 
> Good luck with all of it jimmer. It's all pretty exciting.


Damn i need to get to typing
Best of luck to her and you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Purple Wreck at day 30 today, put new bulbs in yesterday since the others seemed a lil dim. Girls seem happier.
> View attachment 3316801
> Seems the shorter pheno is doing the best so far. Guess we will see in the next 4 weeks.


I have 1 short and 3 or 4 tall ones i will keep and give another pass as clones but i only came out with one scraggly plant out of 7
    A


----------



## Figgy (Dec 21, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Another dog bites the dust......she's frosty and stinkyView attachment 3316966
> These dogs have my eyes burning as a trim them, ahh what a problem....


I noticed that one of my dogs as I was chopping had me barely able to breathe b/c the smell was so pungent and thick. I guess that's a last ditch effort before it dies.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

@DoobieBrother - Did you fall off of the roof?
@DST - I had a great interview on Friday with a lady from S.A. Love that accent! My daughter made me some German Chocolate cake for my BD. It was my favorite as a kid. But now - OMG - it was so rich and so sweet! I still love Pineapple upside down cake!



@jigfresh - when we started our company back in 1989 it was scary. I was the best move we have ever made! I hope we get to see you before you leave.
@Dr.D81 - what are your temps in your growroom and outside?

The LA Cons outside are starting to smell like cheese! One is starting to purple-up from the cold nights.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have 1 short and 3 or 4 tall ones i will keep and give another pass as clones but i only came out with one scraggly plant out of 7
> View attachment 3317026 View attachment 3317027 View attachment 3317028 View attachment 3317029 A


I've got 2 tall and 1 short that I'm gonna give another run and see what they do. Gonna do some training on a few and see what happens. I only got 2 beans left  i gifted the others to oldman...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Fyxking car accident again FML can't people fucking drive I just got in a accident the day before thanksgiving now this bullshit hopefully I don't go to jail for this


Sorry to hear that!
Hope no one got hurt, and hope you stay out of the pokey!
Car accidents sucks as it is, but they double suck during the holidays.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @DoobieBrother - Did you fall off of the roof?
> @DST - I had a great interview on Friday with a lady from S.A. Love that accent! My daughter made me some German Chocolate cake for my BD. It was my favorite as a kid. But now - OMG - it was so rich and so sweet! I still love Pineapple upside down cake!
> 
> View attachment 3317038
> ...


No fall, still alive 
Going back up today to do some more work.

And I love pineapple upside down cake!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 21, 2014)

yeah pineapple upside down cake rocks. Dr.D that looks like a nice grow how long left? Those are under your led's right?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2014)

Some Blues for a rainy day...


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 21, 2014)

I just smoked 4 hits from my ice water hash(3 week cure). OH MY UNREAL. @Frenchy Cannoli you are the man period. Your style of making hash is so amazing. I am so fing high its not funny. WoW I may never do dry ice again as ice water blows it away big time. I feel like i am almost floating this has taken me forever to type.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I just smoked 4 hits from my ice water hash(3 week cure). OH MY UNREAL. @Frenchy Cannoli you are the man period. Your style of making hash is so amazing. I am so fing high its not funny. WoW I may never do dry ice again as ice water blows it away big time. I feel like i am almost floating this has taken me forever to type.


90% of my trim,larf is run to ice wax. It's my fave thing to dab. 120 micron and lower is always dabable but sometimes I get lucky and my 160 bag will work. My fave is the full melt!

If you haven't done a fresh frozen run then I would


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 21, 2014)

@giggles26 check your email.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 21, 2014)

Now i feel the christmas spirit


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

@HydroGp - Beautiful huge chunk of cheese!

Christiania?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2014)

@BobBitchen - did you chop the LA Con clone yet?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 21, 2014)

You would find it at christiania but i got it from a friend


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - did you chop the LA Con clone yet?


I still have LaCon in flower & clone.
flower another 10 - 14 days maybe


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2014)

@jimmer6577, I still think that is Durban.
@giggles26, Looking better and better bro.
@DocD, Frosty down south.
@bob, SWEET, SWEET, SWEET.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 21, 2014)

@HydroGp Is that a brownie or kief pressed? Or what? Lmao I am so baked.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 21, 2014)

98G of pressed kief


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 21, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> 98G of pressed kief


Holy cow. That is allot of Kief. How does it smoke? I can say you would love to taste my C99 Frenchy style. Its just starting to get That aged hash taste and It almost makes you float. Total body euphoric/trippy high. I cant wait to taste this in3 and 6 months.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 21, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Does the Pope poop on Catholic bears even if no one is there to hear it?
> 
> Fuck, yeah, I dig me some Stanley Clarke!
> 
> ...


Claypool is awesome. Got all of the primus cd's. Love frizzle fry.



Spoke too soon on my mk ultra baby seedling. I think it got too stressed somehow, either low humidity or I'm proper watering. My gf forgot to water it for me one time too.
Eithernway the viney og hybrid seedling has flopped and died.


Forgot to label the other seedlings oooops. 4 nirvana - papapya (regs) 2 Cheese surprise (regs) 1 DOG (I think I was given fems on this strain. Not the regs. I was never told but I figured fems sine it was a pack of five not 10.)

My seed crazy ass tried germing some more seeds too.. 1 local michigan Lemon Haze bagseed. 1 random ass seed we think is out of the fireballs pheno I run, kinda random. 
And trying 2 og x(casey jones x og kush) again. Had 2/3 last time i germ some of them. They were so smelly!! But both were male.. so im trying it again. wasn't it dubbed "K2Casey" or something?? Might keep a male of that strain one day. Wish I would have kept some pollen now.... just was bad timing.

Eventually doing a og/chem family only run one of these days.

Nice pics and music ya'll. I miss the old 90s rap days. Illmatic is the best rap cd ever imo. Ready to die a close second. Maybe rage's second album for rock. Chemical bros, fatboy slim, crystal method. For electronica. Portishead, massive attack for trip hop. 
U want to here some bass on a good sub ... go try dissolved girl - massive attack. mezzanine is the album.
Lot of the songs have been used in movies/shows/commercials/ads. Both portishead and massive attack.
In fact... that dissolved girl song is the song playing in NEO's headphones when he wakes up in The Matrix.
The popular show House 's opening theme is massive attack - teardrop. 


Nice pics/plants y'all!!!


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 21, 2014)

34 days since they emerged, topped most of them and several scare me as they be monsters in disguise, Dr...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yeah pineapple upside down cake rocks. Dr.D that looks like a nice grow how long left? Those are under your led's right?


9 weeks from the flip first ones come down next week


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys I need some help. My mom just called and she hasn't been sleeping again, grrr I wish she would tell me this shit. Guess her fibromyalgia has really been flaring up so I'm trying to find a couple strains that I know I've seen a few of you guys talk bout.
> 
> Blue moonshine and ghost og are supposed to be good. There's lots more but those 2 I know.


What about strains like fireballs, bubba kush, la affie/con, darkstar, god bud, etc.... seems those would be ideal. My sis has fibro too. I have to use certain strains for certain ailments for my own self. My grape ape is somehow a good anti-convultion/muscle relaxing strain that wasn't heavy indica. Have had many agree it somehow helps with controllinng seizures. Weird find, but awesome. 

I just read a 9-10 year old high times were a guy says mk ultra was the only strain he tried at that years ht cup that truly helped his fibromyalgia. Was gonna suggest g 13 too. Still probably the strongest strain I've ever tried too, especially indica effect wise..... a very good batch of g 13 from back in 99- 2000 ish.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> What about strains like fireballs, bubba kush, la affie/con, darkstar, god bud, etc.... seems those would be ideal. My sis has fibro too. I have to use certain strains for certain ailments for my own self. My grape ape is somehow a good anti-convultion/muscle relaxing strain that wasn't heavy indica. Have had many agree it somehow helps with controllinng seizures. Weird find, but awesome.
> 
> I just read a 9-10 year old high times were a guy says mk ultra was the only strain he tried at that years ht cup that truly helped his fibromyalgia. Was gonna suggest g 13 too. Still probably the strongest strain I've ever tried too, especially indica effect wise..... a very good batch of g 13 from back in 99- 2000 ish.


I'm not opposed to any of them. I just know those 2 are good for it. Idc what the strain is I just remember others talking bout them is all.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 21, 2014)

@hippy132 Nice. I like um big so go ahead bro make my day. 
@Dr.D81 Yeah I thought they was getting close, How do the Trichomes look? I think I felt she wanted 2 more weeks, Maybe I am super baked(well maybe) but my mind is a machine. Just screwing around bro. Cant wait to see them chopped/Dried and cured. IF you are like me I cant cure anything they wont leave me alone lmao. Love ya bro. You know my momma was born in LA. Its in my blood bro.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - did you chop the LA Con clone yet?


@Mohican, this LaCon is the same as the couple I left at your place, still in a solo cup....I also have a tent full & it's startin' to stank 

is that the clone you're talking about ?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 21, 2014)

Now that is a solo cup grow hello. I could grow hundreds of them. Maybe I need to research and talk more of how to do that. Hum I am curious.

Edit:
Oh Yeah I know George said SOG. For the new ones Sea Of Green. Humm so 1/2 oz per plant at 30 inch tall. I think he may be on to something. I may have to do that in a flood and drain table/tables whew.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 21, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Now that is a solo cup grow hello. I could grow hundreds of them. Maybe I need to research and talk more of how to do that. Hum I am curious.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh Yeah I know George said SOG. For the new ones Sea Of Green. Humm so 1/2 oz per plant at 30 inch tall. I think he may be on to something. I may have to do that in a flood and drain table/tables whew.


That's what I ran for a while. Mine was 49 sites in a 3x3 table. My biggest problem was having 50 clones to fill it. Most of the time I think I had 30-40 females in there at a time. I would get 16-20 oz every eight weeks.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> That's what I ran for a while. Mine was 49 sites in a 3x3 table. My biggest problem was having 50 clones to fill it. Most of the time I think I had 30-40 females in there at a time. I would get 16-20 oz every eight weeks.


Ran 2 4x4's side by side with 2 lights and pulled 2lbs sometimes more if I had it dialed in every 8 weeks. If I ever do it again I'm gonna build one big table to fill all 3 lights  

Sometimes I miss a SOG style, I'm trying to get back to it but it's taking time. Need to throw more into flower. Oh and here's some cherry puff....
 
Fucking hair. That's one thing I need to get replaced that I haven't yet since the bust, a new hepa air purifier.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

Xmas countdown has started, hope everyone has got their Xmas presents sorted


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> My wife gave notice at her work. Most people on earth would think her crazy for giving it up. I'm stoked for her to branch out on her own. She's going to be her own boss.... And being the boss comes with stress. But at least you don't have someone standing over you.
> 
> Good luck with all of it jimmer. It's all pretty exciting.


Your up-coming adventure sounds very interesting and exciting. Sometimes for big rewards you have to take big chances. Not to mention you can handle a lot more stress when you have no one to answer to or blame. And for most people on earth, they just walk around in haze from paycheck to paycheck doing something they don't like just because they need a certain job to pay for all materialistic shiet they want to brag about. Now being able to go to a far away island with the family, now thats something to go for. imo I hope you stay in touch with the 600, I can't imagine the pictures you could post, and want to visit some of the sites through you brother. 

And I got called in yesterday as soon as I posted the pic. of the dog I was chopping(main drain backed up). So the dog hung out and stunk my whole house up for the day. I finished when I got home. My dogs love harvest time as much as I do.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 22, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Jimmer  Looks great. I would love to puff some of your bud anyday.


Thanks man. I hope some day it'll be legal and we can all share openly. I have too much to lose personally being past the 3 strikes mark with fairies flying. If you are ever around Rochester though, we can most definitely meet for smoke and that goes for any of the 600. There's 2 things the hippies in the finger lakes are good at, growing weed and making wine.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2014)

The handful of "mistakes" are fully acceptable in this case...


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

I loves me some Wine and Weed, almost as much as beer and weed, and nearly as much as whisky and weed


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2014)

Dont forget tea and weed>


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

What, tea with a splash of whisky you mean?


----------



## Figgy (Dec 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Xmas countdown has started, hope everyone has got their Xmas presents sorted


Negative Ghost Rider. I'm the posterboy for Christmas procrastinator. Getting it all done this week!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 22, 2014)

DST said:


> What, tea with a splash of whisky you mean?


What, whiskey with a splash of tea you mean?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

Xmas is going to be a strange affair. I was really looking forward to seeing my family, but only last week my Gran was sectioned under the mental health act!! ffs. My Mum and Uncle had gone round to her house as there was an appointment with a social worker to assess if she needed to go into a care home (she has dementia!) Anyway, took them 1 1/2 hours to get in the front door (Gran didn't know who they were and wouldn't let them in). Then she didn't know who my Uncle and Mum where (only occassionaly as she walked passed my Mum and hit her and called her fat and all sorts of stuff). Fast worward to 7 hours later and the police are there taking my Gran to the Psychiatric hospital. It's really getting me down at the moment. She's not going to get assessed until the New Year so is going to be stuck in that place for Xmas. It's just fukkin bonkers.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

Figgy said:


> What, whiskey with a splash of tea you mean?


I reckon that would spoil the whiskey lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

PUSSY & WEED @DST ang Good Morning fellas so everyone is fine after the car accident my lawyer is having a field day though since the lady admitted to not paying attention to the 5-0 so maybe in the next few weeks i'll have some settlements coming in


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2014)

cant like a post twice lol. good news enwhysea. Slowly filling my second tent up, well need to pot on a few to do that but its on the todo list today. The babys are fine and snotting well and sleeping okish hahah had a late morning and ten past four today..


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Xmas is going to be a strange affair. I was really looking forward to seeing my family, but only last week my Gran was sectioned under the mental health act!! ffs. My Mum and Uncle had gone round to her house as there was an appointment with a social worker to assess if she needed to go into a care home (she has dementia!) Anyway, took them 1 1/2 hours to get in the front door (Gran didn't know who they were and wouldn't let them in). Then she didn't know who my Uncle and Mum where (only occassionaly as she walked passed my Mum and hit her and called her fat and all sorts of stuff). Fast worward to 7 hours later and the police are there taking my Gran to the Psychiatric hospital. It's really getting me down at the moment. She's not going to get assessed until the New Year so is going to be stuck in that place for Xmas. It's just fukkin bonkers.


That's a rough one, for sure.
Must be very scary for her, and hope she's treated well.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

My Mum said the staff there are BRILLIANT! she's talked to a few of them and the are all really nice. We were going to bring her home for the day but she announced if we did she would refuse to go back...which would just be more police and abuse all round. She thinks there is a conspiracy theory that has been going on for year and my Mum is behind it all. My Mum moved 150 yard away from her to be closer and spends practically everyday dealing with her, my Mum is gutted about it, but is intelligent enough to realise it's a disease. Ok, I'll piss off for a bit and stop bringing down the mood.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2014)

D sorry to hear bout ur gran man, maybe take some solice that with dementia its gonna be weird and fucked up where ever she is at leat she'll have professional care in hosy. My gran set fire to her kitchen by putting a plastic kettle on a gas hob to make it boil lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

hey @DST i totally feel where you're coming from this past thanksgiving my grandmother took a turn for the worst and couldn't remember my name which was a bummber because shes always been my favorite person. Just love them no matter what they remember.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2014)

my mom had Alzheimer's as well. just go with the flow and tell them whatever they want to hear and don't try to correct them even if you have to lie to them. a terrible disease.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2014)

DST said:


> I loves me some Wine and Weed, almost as much as beer and weed, and nearly as much as whisky and weed


took me back a few years to watching this group


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2014)

Shame d mate. It sounds for the better but never an easy thing. My grandpa lost his thinking like that. Luckily he was a cheery old guy. didn't know anyone but always a smile. Even had a girlfriend in the lock up. They had to take him in because he would wander the streets.

You're lucky to have gran alive to be honest. I'd give a lot to hug mine again.

Still a shitty situation.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2014)

@jimmer6577 being a part of the 600 has gotten me this opportunity, so there's no way I would ditch this place. Not sure that I'll be sharing every picture I take, but will definitely be sharing the adventure with my best buds.

My plants are blowing up. Need to be trained something fierce. The soil plants I picked up didn't make the transition to hydro.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2014)

Good to see you around west. Lots of love to the family. Is big al bigger than his sis yet?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 22, 2014)

@DST, your mum will need some support to, I went through the same thing with
my mother and it is so hard to go into a room and have your mum not recognize 
you. This is the person who gave birth to you and they don't even know your name?
It has got to be one of the worst afflictions a person (family) can suffer through.
I'm very sorry this had to happen to your family bro, my prayers are with you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2014)

toward the end my mom thought I was her older brother. I heard stories from her about her childhood and family that I never knew. I'd ask her what she thought about how the president was handling the war overseas (Bush in 2004) and she would go on in detail about FDR.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

@DoobieBrother did i make up for the last greenhouse post with this one right here

http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-garden/greenhouses-supplies/6-ft-x-6-ft-greenhouse-97439.html


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok I have a Dog problem I need some suggestions on. My Dog mom has been under some stress and is throwing out calyxes in veg. Its not too serious like a full bloom but, it is slowing down the production of new cuts to take. What is the best way to deal with a stressed out mom plant that has been through it all. I have 2 of them left the original mom and 1 cutting that has rooted and been planted about 1 week ago. Both are throwing hairs but the cutting is worse.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3317631 View attachment 3317632 Ok I have a Dog problem I need some suggestions on. My Dog mom has been under some stress and is throwing out calyxes in veg. Its not too serious like a full bloom but, it is slowing down the production of new cuts to take. What is the best way to deal with a stressed out mom plant that has been through it all. I have 2 of them left the original mom and 1 cutting that has rooted and been planted about 1 week ago. Both are throwing hairs but the cutting is worse.




those girls look terrible man like really bad if you cut clones from a sick plant you get sick clones and im not a expert at all but i would try to get your mother plants back healthy then take some cuts.... All your pics look like revegging clones to me. Is that the case?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2014)

not all dogs are keepers.....some are mutts.


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 22, 2014)

Not revegging but mite damage.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

Like NYC said, those dogs look like they are going through a revegg or something. Have you checked your light timer shishka? (just as a precaution). My dog is from the first batch I ran and now all the mothers have pre-flowers in veg (just it's age). You get the odd single blade leaf or deformed leaf as well (a popular kush expression I believe). You have got to get some good new growth on that plant first before taking more cuts, then once you got a new growth cut, ditch them. I have made a decision to try and just throw my Mums away now and not waste time flowering them out either as it's always a disappointing use of space.

Thanks for the comments guys, I went through this with my Step Dad who had a 4th degree tumour in his brain, he never really knew who I was at the end, I was his other son most of the times. It's horrible watching people you love go through it. I think I need to add to my will that if I go that way, if I am not currently in Amsterdam then fly me there, fill me full of drugs, then let me take the lethal injection.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2014)

My parents have told me as much about them as they get older. Don't waste any money on keeping them unhappily alive. Not fun to think of, but it's nice they've shared their wishes while they still have their full minds.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Shame d mate. It sounds for the better but never an easy thing. My grandpa lost his thinking like that. Luckily he was a cheery old guy. didn't know anyone but always a smile. Even had a girlfriend in the lock up. They had to take him in because he would wander the streets.
> 
> You're lucky to have gran alive to be honest. I'd give a lot to hug mine again.
> 
> Still a shitty situation.


lol, had a chick in the lock up, good man!  unfortunately my Gran is a widower who has been alone for all of my life and more, so she's not the cheeriest of souls bless. 

And is that you killing more soil plants mate?


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

hey do you guys wanna do something together like get our grandparents on film and have them smoke out till they're super geek'd up ?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't think my Gran needs a smoke, NYC she be super geeking already!

I had the funniest birthday when my mates from Scotland appeared with some space cookies and half the party lost the plot (it was like watching dominos tumbling over)...now I wish I'd had a video camera that day.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2014)

Hehe... get this.. Only killed one. The other two are in the weird jig zone... where they no longer need water. I was told they needed water when I got them. That was over 2 weeks ago. And it's safe to say they have not been watered at all yet.  They still look great though as I haven't laid a finger on them.

Anyone want a couple fireball moms?


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hehe... get this.. Only killed one. The other two are in the weird jig zone... where they no longer need water. I was told they needed water when I got them. That was over 2 weeks ago. And it's safe to say they have not been watered at all yet.  They still look great though as I haven't laid a finger on them.
> 
> Anyone want a couple fireball moms?


TOSS one my way i wouldn't keep it as a mother though


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hehe... get this.. Only killed one. The other two are in the weird jig zone... where they no longer need water. I was told they needed water when I got them. That was over 2 weeks ago. And it's safe to say they have not been watered at all yet.  They still look great though as I haven't laid a finger on them.
> 
> Anyone want a couple fireball moms?


I'll take them jig


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree with you about flowering older plants...yield sucks and it usually ends up in the hash bag.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 22, 2014)

Those were some good sized moms, Jig.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Like NYC said, those dogs look like they are going through a revegg or something. Have you checked your light timer shishka? (just as a precaution). My dog is from the first batch I ran and now all the mothers have pre-flowers in veg (just it's age). You get the odd single blade leaf or deformed leaf as well (a popular kush expression I believe). You have got to get some good new growth on that plant first before taking more cuts, then once you got a new growth cut, ditch them. I have made a decision to try and just throw my Mums away now and not waste time flowering them out either as it's always a disappointing use of space.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys, I went through this with my Step Dad who had a 4th degree tumour in his brain, he never really knew who I was at the end, I was his other son most of the times. It's horrible watching people you love go through it. I think I need to add to my will that if I go that way, if I am not currently in Amsterdam then fly me there, fill me full of drugs, then let me take the lethal injection.


This is an s1 from the original batch as well, she always gave off the odd 1 finger leaves sometimes, she is a few years old by now. So I can understand the flowers in veg. I just dont wanna loose the strain. My timer was on 24 but about a month ago I switched to 18/6, maybe that could have caused it. What I am sure about is that the dirt I used was to thick and had no perlite in it. She had been attacked by mites. The mite treatment also stressed her out a bit. Like I said she has been through the ringer, but I really dont wanna lose her cause she is absolutely a keeper. She the best I have ever experienced. I know they look bad but, I am trying to recover.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2014)

Give it time shishka, all you need is 1 shoot of nice new growth And I think if you switched the time down on an old plant then you may have just triggered it to start flowering, even though it's still 18 hours of light. Have you tried reverting it back to 24 hours of light? (although I wouldn't do 24hr myself it may get her back to thinking veg thoughts.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

Love that song! Especially this version:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2014)

what the club is all about......





BREAKING NEWS: Singer Joe Cocker dies at the age of 70 after battle with lung cancer  
Singer Joe Cocker, best known for his cover of the Beatles' With A Little Help From My Friends, has died aged 70 after a battle with lung cancer. The singer from Sheffield had a career lasting more than 40 years with hits including You Are So Beautiful and Up Where We Belong. Cocker was nominated for a Brit Award for Best British Male in 1993 and, in 2007, the rock legend was awarded the OBE for services to the music industry.

 comments 
 383 shares 
thanks for the memories.



cof


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Got an email from BB today saying my order was shipped on the 19th. So now its the wait game.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2014)

keep in mind that it is the Christmas rush and the postal system is in overload.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2014)

my mom sang 'you are so beautiful' to me when I was a youngster. I'll always love that song.

I sing jim Croce to my gal.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 22, 2014)

QUESTION: I've got these little black bugs in my flower tent what are they and what can I do to kill em if I need to do that side not they also fly


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey yall, I can't stay away from the 6, it's not in my mechanical makeup  too much awesome pron and good Convo to he had here! That sucks about your grams dst  my nana went through the same thing and my aunt has some serious mental problems as well, it's tough for sure so best wishes to her. 

That sucks about the accident Nyc, hope you get a settlement out of it at least brotha. 

Looking good as always in here  I think I was starting to have 600 withdrawal. My gardens doing OK except for the tangilope looking crappy, I think I have a lot longer flowering period on everything though, looking like I'll have to let most go a full 11 weeks of 12/12 to let them ffinish properly. Cest LA vi


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2014)

did you read all our responses to you?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 22, 2014)

Those spears of crystals look awesome AP. Hope you are good.
Im decarbing some shark shock cbd to make oil. Going to the hospital tomorrow i dont know if he wants it or even knows im there..
Im amazed at the growth rate on my dogs. Gonna make some fine momma's. Maybe a father in the bx2. I really like how small and dense it is looking strong like it will handle weight. Thats what i love about seeds. Might take clones when im finished with the oil, but i think it will wait till tomorrow. Hope yall have a great day.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> keep in mind that it is the Christmas rush and the postal system is in overload.
> 
> 
> cof


. 

Oh no doubt. I'm not in a rush. They won't be getting popped for a while anyway. Got too much going on. Plus from the comments I'm gonna wait til I have a carbon filter to pop em. Freebies are supposed to be sour kush x deep blue. Anybody familiar with that?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> my mom had Alzheimer's as well. just go with the flow and tell them whatever they want to hear and don't try to correct them even if you have to lie to them. a terrible disease.


Yeah it is.
My mom is literally hours or a few days from death. Started with heart attacks 2 days ago. We decided no more food/water and max morphine(called comfort care)
@AlphaPhase , she is in a state bed rite at the top of Clark Rd, before you hit Skyway.

Fucked up disease is rite. She's been practically brain dead for about 4 yrs.
Diagnosed with the disease 10yrs ago.
How many fucking times can you say good bye to your mother?
Sorry guys, I just needed to vent


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Pisses me off that cannabis along with organic fruits/veggies, physical, and mental exercise could eliminate most of these diseases but society doesn't promote it. Sick world we live in.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> did you read all our responses to you?


I did and tis why I'm back  I'm glad there's so many awesome peeps in this group, makes me feel good and very much appreciate being a part of the 600


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah it is.
> My mom is literally hours or a few days from death. Started with heart attacks 2 days ago. We decided no more food/water and max morphine(called comfort care)
> @AlphaPhase , she is in a state bed rite at the top of Clark Rd, before you hit Skyway.
> 
> ...


Damn aero  That sucks!!! I'm sorry brotha, especially around this time of year it's even tougher  Make her as comfortable as you can and know she will feel relief soon as hard as it may be to think that, living in pain is the worst of the worst and I wish it on no one  I went through the same thing with My step-dad who passed on christmas, they said he only had a few weeks in july 2012 and he stuck it out til christmas 2012 just to have one last holiday, was on life support for way too long imo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks hydro, I'm doing okay, hope all is well with you and yours and hope your knee is healing up decently! I really wish I kept my shark shock, I never to a chance to run it, it was a hardy plant though, I mainlined it and it turned into a bush in like 2 weeks but I ended up gifting it away to someone that needed a high cbd strain, they flowered it outdoor and said it was pretty gnarly smelling like garlic or something lol


----------



## Figgy (Dec 22, 2014)

The fairy stopped by with some Lambsbread today. Thanks fairy


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


>


Hey, I kinda remember that vid!
Look at how normal Mickey Rourke use to look. Ha!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

And how sexy Kim B was!

4:20!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey yall, I can't stay away from the 6, it's not in my mechanical makeup  too much awesome pron and good Convo to he had here! That sucks about your grams dst  my nana went through the same thing and my aunt has some serious mental problems as well, it's tough for sure so best wishes to her.
> 
> That sucks about the accident Nyc, hope you get a settlement out of it at least brotha.
> 
> Looking good as always in here  I think I was starting to have 600 withdrawal. My gardens doing OK except for the tangilope looking crappy, I think I have a lot longer flowering period on everything though, looking like I'll have to let most go a full 11 weeks of 12/12 to let them ffinish properly. Cest LA vi


 Hell yea ! that is how you do it alpha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks brotha! These PP literally grow themselves I'm really surprised how they're turning out, the frost is bonkers and it's smelling like cotton candy (go figure since there's another strain called cotton candy with the same lineage lol). The others are starting to get finicky with their og lineage though, the spb does not like direct light at all and it's very top leaves under the light are turning a a weird color while the other half of the plant is normal green. Looks so weird lol. I wish I could move the light up more but it's at 16" or so and if I moved it the other plants wouldn't like it too much, been really thinking hard about how to run my ebb bucket system vertically without buying any more equipment, maybe put vertical scrog screens on 3 of the walls with the buckets lining the walls in a |_| pattern or something. Got lots to think about for the next run


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 22, 2014)

@AlphaPhase, great to see you back bro, the PP looks awesome!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks oldman  it's nice to be back for sure, can't find as many awesome plants all in one place anywhere else


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey guys, got a question.. What's it mean when a bud starts oozing a thick goopy liquid mid flower? Not sure what to think of this or wtf is going on!?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2014)

looks somewhat like a nanner to me.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

That's the first thing I thought as well cof but after checking closer it was a gooey substance!? Like liquidy and yellowish I'm so confused, it's not a solid lol


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2014)

ok Alpha, we know what you been doing to your plants, now put that thing back in yer pants and stop gooing all over yer plants! welcome back bud, I knew you wouldn't be gone for long

Aeroknow, el Sixo is the place to Vent. All our thoughts are with you and your family.

Heading off to Scotland tomorrow, going to be nice to be back there for Xmas. Amsterdam is always so dead at Xmas. I used some OG Microbial Tea on my plants the other day...and well, they still look like plants so that's a good thing. Not sure that they are loving it anymore than there usual munchies, but we shall see. Other than that, my Advent calendar is backed up so I got work to do on getting it up to date

Peace and kisses under the ganja tree for all (but not in a hairychest cuddly man sort of way...eeeck.).

DST


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey guys, got a question.. What's it mean when a bud starts oozing a thick goopy liquid mid flower? Not sure what to think of this or wtf is going on!?


Thanks for the helpful words Alpha!

The only thick substance I've ever seen is a clear "sap" that happens here and there with certain strains. It tastes of sugar. I've never seen it yellow, thats fuckin bizarre dude. Maybe it's the same sap I'm talking about, but rite where there is a nanner, and that is making it yellow? Weird shit

And oh yeah, check out this thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/thanks-california.854684/


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> my mom sang 'you are so beautiful' to me when I was a youngster. I'll always love that song.
> 
> I sing jim Croce to my gal.


if i could save time in a bottle or bad leroy brown lol? i love a bit of jim croce.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2014)

Time in a bottle. Don't want her getting ideas of carrying a razor in her shoe.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's some plants:


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

DST said:


> What, tea with a splash of whisky you mean?


Long island Iced Tea


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3317631 View attachment 3317632 Ok I have a Dog problem I need some suggestions on. My Dog mom has been under some stress and is throwing out calyxes in veg. Its not too serious like a full bloom but, it is slowing down the production of new cuts to take. What is the best way to deal with a stressed out mom plant that has been through it all. I have 2 of them left the original mom and 1 cutting that has rooted and been planted about 1 week ago. Both are throwing hairs but the cutting is worse.


They are way stressed. You need to foliar feed them and also look slike cal/mag is needed. Let the pots dry out and make some pepper spray and soil drench and foliar spray. that should deal with the mites.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> QUESTION: I've got these little black bugs in my flower tent what are they and what can I do to kill em if I need to do that side not they also fly


They could be fruit flies or fungus gnats.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

I flipped my big room today (12/12) I took 4 females from tent(duplicate) so I will have a pollen party in there I will have to make sure to collect some pollen also so I can hit a couple branches when flower room gets ready. I now have to clean and get closet ready so I can start vegging in there tomorrow. Time to drop some seeds the fairies dropped my over that last couple months. So many strains to choose from.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2014)

DST said:


> ok Alpha, we know what you been doing to your plants, now put that thing back in yer pants and stop gooing all over yer plants! welcome back bud, I knew you wouldn't be gone for long
> 
> Aeroknow, el Sixo is the place to Vent. All our thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> ...


Safe trip D, enjoy.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well folks I did it, I finished Xmas shopping before Xmas eve.
I feel like I've accomplished something.
The f'in autos are almost done so I'll be popping some fairy drops next week!
Thank you again seed fairy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Well folks I did it, I finished Xmas shopping before Xmas eve.
> I feel like I've accomplished something.
> The f'in autos are almost done so I'll be popping some fairy drops next week!
> Thank you again seed fairy.


you inspired me oldman60.
I started my xmas shopping this morning at 9:00am....finished by 9:07am
thank god for gift cards .....


----------



## Figgy (Dec 23, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> you inspired me oldman60.
> I started my xmas shopping this morning at 9:00am....finished by 9:07am
> thank god for gift cards .....


Christmas shopping like a boss!


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 23, 2014)

Bx2 F2's I really like the structure.
  



and a tester of Lemon Skunk (DNA) x Mr. Nice (Sensi) looks very sativa.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol @DST couldn't help it the plants are some sexy bishes! Lol, and tthanks for the welcome back brotha  havea blast in Scotland man! Enjoy the holiday 

@Aeroknow no problem brotha, wishing you and the fam good vibes! This pic is for you, you know where it is  such a cool Canyon. Oh and I'll check again if it's a banana, I think it's just a light burn leaf hoping no nanners :/ makes sense about the sap though I've never seen it before!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice crop yorkshire! 
You're led gardens lookin good jig  
Shishka, that's a bushy mofo right there damn! 

Checked for nanners in the garden and all A-OK  just some real yellowish burned leaf tips, I hope I get a a couple late flower nanners so I can try to breed the stretch out or the spb because it is so danky delicious 

Hope the 600ers have a great frosty day. Suns actually shining today over here


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3318464


Now that looks what is grown at RM3 site. Well done so far. WOW Is what came to mind and we is the smoke test? I want a seat for that . I do believe you got it figured out. I got close to that on last run lets see If I can grow a couple like that. I have CTF and a few other strains that grow like that all trichomes and so sexy. Did I say thank you for the eye orgasm.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2014)

tnx DC
it's in isolation in the bathroom & was lit by sunlight, kinda caught my eye & I snapped a pic
fireballs 29day from flip


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

Calling it as I see it. Now I am baked smoked another 4 hits and wow I love the high. I had 3 diff people smoke me up with thiers lately and none of them got me stoned I got a mellow buzz off 1. So each time I would wait an hr or so and then we smoke mine and bam there it is, yep the feeling we all love. I love MJ and wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy new year.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't have time to catch-up due to work but wanted to post my first 100% clone rate in 6 months w/cheese surprise. I came home and seen I left the dome of for the day and they looked nice and healthy still, so I watered them and will pot them later. I'm doing 1 late night a week painting to get my facility up to my specs!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

I dont have problems cloning they all get roots. I have a harder time keeping the RH in the right level.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> I don't have time to catch-up due to work but wanted to post my first 100% clone rate in 6 months w/cheese surprise. I came home and seen I left the dome of for the day and they looked nice and healthy still, so I watered them and will pot them later. I'm doing 1 late night a week painting to get my facility up to my specs!View attachment 3318549


Okay I use perlite under my clones. I dont like water standing still. try perlite layer.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 23, 2014)

Went to see my stepdad today. Holy crap that was hard. He has been talking gibberish and i was told he probably would not know me. My sis whispered to him i was there and he opened his eyes calling out my nickname.. I held his hand and he gave me a squeeze and told me to get better. Cant believe he was laying there thinking of my stupid knee. I thanked him for the time we have had and told him he did great in life. Good men go to good places. He squeezed me hard in the hand. Phew
Hours maybe days left. Still cant believe how fast it all went.
Fucking cancer! Leaving the hospital my "grandma" (Dad's mom) called me to say she's been having stomach pain for a few months and she is waiting to know what type of cancer she has.. This year... oh my.. I went to see her as she was only an hour from the hospital. She told me the doctor had been giving her pain meds the last two months even tho she kept saying it got worse. Stinking doctors making more money handling it with pills and phonecalls than taking people in for examination.. Up yours danish health system!
Cant really get my mind straight on anything right now. I had the oil i made for my stepdad and thought id make some cookies. Just to try it and get going instead of sitting feeling like crap. Also a friend of a friend is suffering from schlerose i believe it is. Muscle cramps. So hope he will benefit from some cookies. Used 3ml Shark Shock CBD oil. They taste good with a strange aftercoating of what to me seems like hash oil more than cannabis oil, very strong. I was surprised when after 5 minutes of eating a small piece i felt incredibly relaxed and sleepy. Thought i was to "tolerant" to feel such a small piece. Was abit overwhelming at first actually, but after half an hour i smoked a bong hit too. Been fighting the urge to sleep a good 3 hours and im ready to sleep now.
  
Hey its christmas here.. Hope you have a good time with friends and family..
Thank you for being the best friends i've never met! Hope we change that one day..
Merry Christmas!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

Those look so good. yumm...


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 23, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay I use perlite under my clones. I dont like water standing still. try perlite layer.


How reusable is the perlite? I'm thinking about trying this but algae worries me.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> How reusable is the perlite? I'm thinking about trying this but algae worries me.


After each set of clones the perlite gets rinsed in vinegar water. then dried then soaked in water again then rinsed to release the vinegar. perlite lasts forever like this. just get a ph around 5.5 - 5.8 when done and you are golden. remember low light for clones so a t8 with 13 watt bulbs is perfect at 1 ft above them. They need to no try an go into flower mode so jsut enough light to keep them in veg state while roots can grow. they drink threw the leaves so a mild foliar feed is good. Kelp is huge in this process,


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

aerocloner guys! So glad I built another and ditched the bubber. Cut the clone and throw it in the cloner, don't trim the leaves just scrape the stem up leave it alone for a week and then it's ready. I just got roots on another batch in the cloner in 4 days this week. Easy peasy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh and I was seeing how big of a cut would root and stay green, this one's a honker, lights are like 4 ft away and only changed the water once, temps in the 80s but the calcium hydrochlorite keeps it squeaky clean


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> aerocloner guys! So glad I built another and ditched the bubber. Cut the clone and throw it in the cloner, don't trim the leaves just scrape the stem up leave it alone for a week and then it's ready. I just got roots on another batch in the cloner in 4 days this week. Easy peasy!


show pics bro I want easy peasy. well inside pics so we can see what is going on. Or do you have a link to how to make it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

Gimme a sec brotha, I'll get some pics.

In the meantime watch this crazy one guitar song and let the mind be blown. The guy that looks like chuck norris is so in tune with the world by the look on his face lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

This is all there is to it, some mister heads, some 1/2" pvc and elbows, a t connector and a threaded 1/2" pvc fitting to screw into the pump. Water pump is like 350gph but 250gph works too. Oh and net pots with neoprene collars


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Gimme a sec brotha, I'll get some pics.
> 
> In the meantime watch this crazy one guitar song and let the mind be blown. The guy that looks like chuck norris is so in tune with the world by the look on his face lol


That crazy good bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

Hell yeah bro they are some talented dudes, not sure if you're into rap but this song is done all solo and looped and it's NUTS too!


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Glad to hear you ain't ditching us just yet Alphaphase


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks brotha, I don't think I could ever leave the 6  It's like cheers here, where everyone knows your name  Too much awesomeness here, it's like the 600 has the awesomeness electrode magnet and all the awesome on the mj forums ends up here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2014)

And where else could I go to tell my gf will probably beat me up for eating all of her chocolates  seriously though, if you don't see me around tomorrow you now know why, so freakin good!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> And where else could I go to tell my gf will probably beat me up for eating all of her chocolates  seriously though, if you don't see me around tomorrow you now know why, so freakin good!


Alpha you do love living dangerously don't you.
If I take my wife's chocolates my ass is grass.(not the good kind)
The 600 should make a "home grown grow room" how to book.
There is an amazing amount of talent here.
"Club 600"


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 23, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> After each set of clones the perlite gets rinsed in vinegar water. then dried then soaked in water again then rinsed to release the vinegar. perlite lasts forever like this. just get a ph around 5.5 - 5.8 when done and you are golden. remember low light for clones so a t8 with 13 watt bulbs is perfect at 1 ft above them. They need to no try an go into flower mode so jsut enough light to keep them in veg state while roots can grow. they drink threw the leaves so a mild foliar feed is good. Kelp is huge in this process,


The kelp was actually my issue with clones. I've always used it for my clones to help keep them from getting fungus from the humidity. My clones would root but the day I would remove them from my dome they would get mold on the new growth.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue Power update. Intresting compact growth with only one pinch of the main leader. Not much smell from a stem rub. Looking at a New Years flip to flower.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 24, 2014)

Very Nice^^^^^^
To all of the 600 past the date line, Merry Christmas!

I've been so busy I just remembered to check my final grades for this semester and not as good but still all right. My overall dropped to a 3.75 but I got the job I wanted, so now I just need to finish. The funny part is I got an A+ in english comp, youall see my fu$%ed up writing skills. My girl swears I was getting my prof. high. I better get to bed it's been 23 hours and man I forgot how hard this work shit was..........I still have a dog that hasn't been watered in 7 days because I was going to harvest it 3 days ago, but she still looks sexy................


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol @ Oldman I hear ya! My ass is grass and she's the lawn mower lol. I'm with ya on the home grown book, I started something a long time ago and was almost finished and my computer crashed and I lost 100 pages of how to material  but if everyone contributed we could easily put out a book in no time  

Very nice plant Flkeys, bet ya can't wait to harvest that beauty! 

Jimmer, 3.75 is freakin great brotha, that's very good and glad ya got the job you wanted, you'll get into the groove and it'll be less draining the more you're there, just gotta reset the work odometer and keep trucking  Lol about the English, I suck at writing but I was the same way in college , wasn't sure how I got the grades I did, especially logic and statistics, but that's all I do now is day trade stocks so it ended up actually being helpful, who woulda thought


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice plant Flkeys, bet ya can't wait to harvest that beauty!


For sure. 
Still learning to slow down and let nature take its course..

Hope you stay around. It's nice to get a positive post in a world of such negatively 

Smoke em if you got em.

M


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2014)

I have written 2 novels, and a reasonable chunk of a 3rd novel. Contemporary Modern is what my Mother in law calls it. The themes being youngsters taking drugs, having lots of sex, and getting up to no good in general. My plan is to eventually write a whole series spanning across a group of peoples lives. Each book is written from the perspective of two of the group, then the next book, a different 2. Until the last when all the remaining character will have their perspective told. My first book is called Parental Advisory, due to the fact it is based around the time when CD's started getting those Parental Advisory stickers put on the covers (as well as the actual content of the book). Unfortunately I have not done much to get the books published....in fact, I have done nothing. The fun for me was writing them. Maybe one day I'll extract the digit and do something with them.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my favorite christmas song


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 24, 2014)

Now I dedicate this song to the 600


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey d. My wife is starting a publishing company. She's already bought her first set of isbn numbers, and is hoping to publish a book by the new year.

Ap, those chocolates are so good. It was totally worth it lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2014)

oh, and just in case anyone was feeling alone in their extreme dislike of Christmas, you have me for company.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> This is all there is to it, some mister heads, some 1/2" pvc and elbows, a t connector and a threaded 1/2" pvc fitting to screw into the pump. Water pump is like 350gph but 250gph works too. Oh and net pots with neoprene collars


Thanks.Cool I will put that on my list to get. Wont be till spring.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> The kelp was actually my issue with clones. I've always used it for my clones to help keep them from getting fungus from the humidity. My clones would root but the day I would remove them from my dome they would get mold on the new growth.


After they are rooted mix 2 tablesppons milk to 1/4 cup water spray them good let them sit with top off and then they are good. But they have to be rooted. The little bit of milk will kill any mold trying to grow.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2014)

Howdy Peep's, just in to say high and see what's cracking this Chrimbo.
I set my grow back a couple weeks with moving and wanting to take clones from em all. But kept a little of that SSK for tomorrow. ( if you havnt saw it check my link, great GENetics ) and managed to pull another little bit from the guy I gave the seeds to 
On a sadder note I had to pull one of dgt's selfed dog pips, nuts allover early doors! But needed the space anyway, especially with the Jakes dreams being fem and looking great, ( still to clone that when I think! Today!!! Lol )


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 24, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Now I dedicate this song to the 600


lol Jimmer he is from Denmark.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2014)

My comp. is still playing up so excuse the pic's,
Here a piece of the 
Sweet Stomper Kush
 
Dog on left SSK on right
Hope the pic is ok, they are both really frosty, the SSK has a lovely dark purple and shows like blood veins running through the nug, the dog is same old " Scottie " pheno, just as good 


DCobeen said:


> After they are rooted mix 2 tablesppons milk to 1/4 cup water spray them good let them sit with top off and then they are good. But they have to be rooted. The little bit of milk will kill any mold trying to grow.


great tip DC


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 24, 2014)

I sampled the Blue Dream as I was jarring it up and really like it. It's got good potency and wasn't harsh at all. I can't wait to see how it is with some cure time. 

What I have left over from my last harvest should last me a few more weeks so it will get at least that much time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2014)

Pre-Merry X-matazz to those in Europe and to people elsewhere whom live in future times from me!

I found a micro SDHC memory chip that had fallen out of my mini-DVR cam after a ride to the store a couple of weeks ago.
Had no idea where the little memory chip fell, and thought I'd lost it forever two weeks ago, but spotted it on the carpet when I was doing laundry yesterday.

Not as good of video quality as my GoPro, but I like the view.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2014)

A friend dropped off a bit of Nirvana's Black Jack daaaammmmn!
what a nice present. 
Super intense for a small joint between 5 people.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I sampled the Blue Dream as I was jarring it up and really like it. It's got good potency and wasn't harsh at all. I can't wait to see how it is with some cure time.
> 
> What I have left over from my last harvest should last me a few more weeks so it will get at least that much time.


I liked it a lot all ways have. Cant wait to get a good harvest of it to stash back


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 24, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> A friend dropped off a bit of Nirvana's Black Jack daaaammmmn!
> what a nice present.
> Super intense for a small joint between 5 people.


I have two Black Jack at 35 days in veg, hope it is good.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I liked it a lot all ways have. Cant wait to get a good harvest of it to stash back


Its become a staple in my grows.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 24, 2014)

I've wanted to grow it for a while now but could never get my hands on a good cut of it until now. I'm glad I have it and hope to keep it around for a while.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 24, 2014)

Santas been busy today, youngest boy asked for a wooden scooter so that's just what he got 
    
Merry Christmas club 600!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 24, 2014)

Dude I can't get my damn seeds to germ/ and/or / come out of the medium once potted. ...


I've been growin a long while wtf is goin on??? Paper towel method cleean water, about 75 f temps , somewhat low humitidity but they act as if they are rotting or fermenting hence the weak mk ultra seedling. My dog seedling ended up dying the same exact style. .... ugh.

So I went 1/8 so far unless something pops up still. Wtf. Its probably a male too watch. Either papaya or chese surprise... didn't label em.....

I used to be really good at germing/starting seedlings.... wtf is goin on??? Even tried different water and paper towels for the last germ...

Makes me pissed.... I'm gonna go play w/ some of my homemade seerds annd try to figure thos out before I go trying to germ shit like real sensi jack herer and be out an expensive ass seeds(s) hell I've wasted two dog seeds during this too. Sucks...

Any ideas , links , opinions , help would be greatly appreciated. Thx 600. Have agood holiday yall


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 24, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> A friend dropped off a bit of Nirvana's Black Jack daaaammmmn!
> what a nice present.
> Super intense for a small joint between 5 people.


Yeah I made a hard decision between that and blackberry about 4 years back. Only got it over blackjack cuz raspberry cough is one of the strongest smokes I've ever had by a lot.
Ones black 'domino' x their jock horror.... the other is that black domino x raspberry cough.

I've wanted to try that blackjack.... I've only grown one blackberry plant so far. It was decent, need to try more tho. Its the mother of my black ape seeds tho.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks flkeys  a little positivity goes a long way that's for sure brotha 

Dst, that's awesome! I'd like to read them sometime if you ever want some critics  My friends that are writers get their books published online at lulu.com - it's a website that will sell the book, make the book and do everything, they come out very nice, too! I used to write song lyrics and poems mostly up until a year or two ago, I lost a bunch of them when the computer crashed but managed to remember a nice chunk of songs and wrote them down again, writing is a great outlet to expression it's pretty amazing that a pen and paper (or keyboard) can unlock so much creativity locked away in the brain that would never be expressed verbally.
Edit: just read jigs post about his girl publishing, use her for publishing instead of lulu 

Jig- totally worth it for the chocolates!! I put a little note in the empty chocolate space that said "sorry, these are so good" and she just laughed lol

DC- no doubt, they are worth it, I think I built this one for around $30 or so, you can build them bigger as well, my old one was a 28 site tote but it leaked because I used a cheap tote. But all i had to do is set the tote in a bigger tote to catch the water and problem solved.

Awesome scooter giggles! Did you make that? Super cool man

Doobs, that's a wicked cool video with the cam mounted on the side, whole different perspective

Oldman- Black jack sounds great, bet that was a good time! Nirvana has some killer gear.

Smellzlikeskunk- are they sprouting fine just not coming out of the soil? I use a paper towel until the sprout a tiny tail and then put it in promix barely enough to cover the top. Then I use a spray bottle to wet the soil, maybe they are getting too much water


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 24, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Dude I can't get my damn seeds to germ/ and/or / come out of the medium once potted. ...
> 
> 
> I've been growin a long while wtf is goin on??? Paper towel method cleean water, about 75 f temps , somewhat low humitidity but they act as if they are rotting or fermenting hence the weak mk ultra seedling. My dog seedling ended up dying the same exact style. .... ugh.
> ...


The method I use I learned from my original Cannabis Culture order. I just fill a cup about half way with water, drop em in (dif cups for dif strains of course). In about 24-48 hrs the ones that are alive will crack open, you can tilt the cup around to roll the seeds on the bottom of the cup to check. Once they crack open I get a spoon and straight into dirt they go. Some never come up tho. But for the most part, I have used the paper towel method for a while, but now this is what I do. Imo its less maintenance and more forgiving. I have left seeds in a cup of water in a cupboard for days (forgot about em) went back to find a little sprout floating on the water with a long ass root (3 inches). Just be careful to not damage them while your planting them and this method can even save failed paper towel attempts. I guess a pic of the Bx2 f2 sprouts I planted a few days ago can go here. When I checked the cup 8/9 had cracked. So I just planted all 9. 6 came through the soil within 2 days. No signs of the others. They are freshly made seeds also tho.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2014)

you're a cool dude alpha.

little baby skipped her morning nap so I had to carry her all round the mall. Dads a dumb ass and left the stroller in the car. Got the shopping done though.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks jig  glad ya got shopping done, must have been a good workout carrying the little one around lol - I try to do it all online to avoid the madness at the stores lol, if you ever wanna see a grandma turn in to Bruce Lee go on black Friday, I swear they will do a back flip to get to the last "hot product" lol. It's scary out there, Amazon is awesome for cyber Monday and I can smoke while I shop  

Here's some nug porn, they are starting to fill in, I was worried about the spb and 24kwg not filling in but they are starting to get chunky, small round buds but typical og nugs maybe on the smaller side. It's at the point I need to swear gloves and long sleeves in there because resin keeps gooping up on my arm hair and hands when I'm moving branches around lol


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Dude I can't get my damn seeds to germ/ and/or / come out of the medium once potted. ...
> 
> 
> I've been growin a long while wtf is goin on??? Paper towel method cleean water, about 75 f temps , somewhat low humitidity but they act as if they are rotting or fermenting hence the weak mk ultra seedling. My dog seedling ended up dying the same exact style. .... ugh.
> ...


Low hunidity??? No bro moist paper towel seeds in a zip lock with it open 10% max with heat at 80-85% will germ every time. unless they are just bad seeds. Or as you said soil. I germ them in the dark when in paper towel. Also before i do the paper towel I drop them in water in a shot glass in a cabinet let them sink. once they sink you know they are good seeds. usually 16-32 hrs to get them to sink. I have seen 3 days to get seeds to sink. you have to let them sink. you can push them down a couple times a day with a clean sterile spoon. yes sterile so wash your hands really really good if you are gonna touch them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 24, 2014)

Just a quick pic of my Holiday Moose Knuckle:
(*hmmm... "smoking some moose knuckle" does NOT sound good...)

anywhoozy...



Just need to peel off sugar leaves (for later hash-ables) before smoking.
But tasty, fruity, smooth Bubble Berry, courtesy of beanarino's from our man from Cajunland:

@whodatnation

Merry merry to all!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Xmas all here is my Heart just 7 grams of love.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

Damn doobs! That's a monster!! moose knuckle lol, is that like a camel toe ? 

Holy hash batman, cannoli stromboli dc, looks dank af! Can't wait to make some concentrates


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn doobs! That's a monster!! moose knuckle lol, is that like a camel toe ?
> 
> Holy hash batman, cannoli stromboli dc, looks dank af! Can't wait to make some concentrates


That is curing for 8 months then will be smoked in CO in July at a meet up. I smoked a sample and i was floating(zombie) is some of the best ever smoked in decades. I need to get out to meet and swap smokes in the pipes/joints. July will rock.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

Hell yeah man, everything is so much better after a cure it's a difference of night and day. It sucks that I usually run out right before the cure is finished lol, usually by the end of the 3rd or 4th month cure i run out and start the new buds cure. Wish I could grow more and be able to save some of it. CO should be fun for ya man. I have some friends out there that love it. One of my pals works with the marijuana commission for mj licenses, really wish I was out there because he'd be able to tell me exactly what to do to set up shop. Maybe some day. My other pals tried to set up a smoke lounge in pueblo west but they were denied for lack of a proper game plan pretty much, they didn't know how many people were able to occupy the building and had the fire marshall meeting too late so that kind of sucked.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah man, everything is so much better after a cure it's a difference of night and day. It sucks that I usually run out right before the cure is finished lol, usually by the end of the 3rd or 4th month cure i run out and start the new buds cure. Wish I could grow more and be able to save some of it. CO should be fun for ya man. I have some friends out there that love it. One of my pals works with the marijuana commission for mj licenses, really wish I was out there because he'd be able to tell me exactly what to do to set up shop. Maybe some day. My other pals tried to set up a smoke lounge in pueblo west but they were denied for lack of a proper game plan pretty much, they didn't know how many people were able to occupy the building and had the fire marshall meeting too late so that kind of sucked.


Its a matter of saying screw it I am gonna set this back til whenever and then do it. Buds are good but I like the hash so much more bro. When I set a date I stick to it. This hash gets 1 gram cut off in 2 weeks then I share 1/2 with a few who have done me way to good. I smoke the other with a few friends and then wait. Gonna be hard I know but i have to wait.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

right on man, my problem is i need it for medical reasons so if i need it I can't save it  Hopefully soon I'll be running 2 or 3x what i run now mainly for concentrates, but with one light atm it's tough that's for sure. Currently i use a 5x5 space, but i'm allowed 120sq/f, which would be 5 5x5 spaces. I'm only pulling like 1.5lbs so it goes fast between harvests, i really need perpetual to keep me afloat


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

So If i got my cmh 400 back that isnt being used you could put it to good use?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

That would be awesome and I'm sure I could use it!! I honestly have no knowledge of cmh, though I've heard they are great brotha  Isa cmh for flowering or for veg?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2014)

It's a little early in the states, but here's to a Merry Christmas

This Looks Like A Normal Grocery
Store, But When The Lights Go Out?
Awesome.

It took a team of cashiers, 13
different hidden cameras, and a
whole lot
Christmas spirit to pull off this
epic holiday surprise!

Edeka , Germany s largest
supermarket chain, decided to
surprise its
shoppers with a seasonal treat.

CLICK ON THIS LINK

https://www.youtube.com/embed/H965m0Hkk5M#t=14


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

merry christmas cof, that's a trippy tune! Reminds me of super mario brothers


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That would be awesome and I'm sure I could use it!! I honestly have no knowledge of cmh, though I've heard they are great brotha  Isa cmh for flowering or for veg?


If I get it back You can use it so you can grow more and buy a big light ect. The cmh works for veg and flower.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

That would be awesome dc! Very much would appreciate that!! I've been planning on making a small 2x2 or 3x3 grow box for some extra plants and testers but just can't seem to get that far ahead with funds, you'd be a life saver brotha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 24, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> After they are rooted mix 2 tablesppons milk to 1/4 cup water spray them good let them sit with top off and then they are good. But they have to be rooted. The little bit of milk will kill any mold trying to grow.


I appreciate the advice and am very aware of using milk to fight fungus. It actually works by changing the ph levels on the leaves so fungus doesn't grow same as baking soda. From my understanding, using kelp as a foliar spray also helps fight of fungus but in a different way but is overlooked for this property and used more for a feeding. I could have easily saved them but I have lots of awesome bb gear so I chucked them. I have my 2 dog pheno's I love that always root when I want. My issue was I was playing with other methods and cutting corners just to see. I do really do like the input, we can always learn something new. Some on here might remember my first run in the shed during the winter, when I got everything covered in PM, I pulled clones and used the milk from day 1 till they came out of the dome with out 1 sign of it. Just figured I'd let you know you don't have to wait if needed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 24, 2014)

Have you ever used green cure fungicide jimmer? I bought some in case I got pm since I have a pm sensitive strain but haven't used it yet, but from what I hear is it is the shiznit, better than eagle 20 and organic I believe


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to the 600 family, warmest thoughts and best wishes.
Wishing health, happiness, good harvests to all.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2014)

*Merry Christmas Everyone!!*

*"One of the most glorious messes in the world is the mess created in the living room on Christmas day. Don't clean it up too quickly". *
*  ~Andy Rooney*


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everybody! East Coast Sour Diesel Haze (back right), RP Sour Diesel (back center), BB PK (back left, and also front left (2 different phenos)), FS C99 (front right). Under 600w hps


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry yuletide, errbody!
Brief wake & bake for me and then back to sleep!
(it's 4:45am right now in the PNW)


----------



## Figgy (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy x-mas to all. Be safe out there tonight


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2014)

have a Frosty Christmas all......


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 25, 2014)

Go some deep blue x livers to try out 

How was the livers, from BB. If anyone has grown it??? Mine got messed up

Got 2 weeks off, then I start school again. And work 

Time to repot in 5 gallon pots with kelloges soil. Filp the switch. This round, I've been using General hydroponics nutes ''Maxie grow and bloom. Very happy with the nutes too.


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy thingy everybody!!
the deep blue x livers is vertualy livers, nice stinky indi looking but viney, very dark leafs almost blue in hue, between 7 and 10 weeks finish depending on taste nad desperation lmao. Very saty buzzy high with a couchlock undertone. Jake blues was the male in that cross which was the male used in the blue pit.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 25, 2014)

merry x mas to you and yours to all you wonderful people here at club_*6*_


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes yes merry fsm day to all


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Club 600. 
My breeding tent is getting close to dropping pollen. Once it starts I will collect pollen after the ladies get prego.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merryjuana Christmas to all @600 club.. My Christmas gift arrived this morning when I checked my seeds that I crossed, Bubba Kush x Jurple two have sprouted


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have you ever used green cure fungicide jimmer? I bought some in case I got pm since I have a pm sensitive strain but haven't used it yet, but from what I hear is it is the shiznit, better than eagle 20 and organic I believe


I even met the botanist that developed it from Cornell. I met her a couple of times when I was carpeting their offices. It does wonders with pm and can even be used up to harvest. I actually treat my girls in flower with it every other week as preventive measures because of growing in very tough conditions to control in a shed when it's freezing outside or really hot. It is really just another form of baking soda that industrial bakers use from my understanding with possibly some powder milk.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas 600!

For you tech guy's, will the speakers for smart phones to play music also increase the ringer volume. I woke up this morning to a miss call from work and can't afford to let that happen. I wasn't drinking just sound to sleep and need a louder ringer volume to wake my stoner ass up in the middle of the night. Thankfully it was just the door blowing open(extremely high winds) setting the alarm off and nothing serious. Any advice? Now I'm off to fix it from happening again tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> A friend dropped off a bit of Nirvana's Black Jack daaaammmmn!
> what a nice present.
> Super intense for a small joint between 5 people.





shishkaboy said:


> The method I use I learned from my original Cannabis Culture order. I just fill a cup about half way with water, drop em in (dif cups for dif strains of course). In about 24-48 hrs the ones that are alive will crack open, you can tilt the cup around to roll the seeds on the bottom of the cup to check. Once they crack open I get a spoon and straight into dirt they go. Some never come up tho. But for the most part, I have used the paper towel method for a while, but now this is what I do. Imo its less maintenance and more forgiving. I have left seeds in a cup of water in a cupboard for days (forgot about em) went back to find a little sprout floating on the water with a long ass root (3 inches). Just be careful to not damage them while your planting them and this method can even save failed paper towel attempts. I guess a pic of the Bx2 f2 sprouts I planted a few days ago can go here. When I checked the cup 8/9 had cracked. So I just planted all 9. 6 came through the soil within 2 days. No signs of the others. They are freshly made seeds also tho.View attachment 3319127





oldman60 said:


> A friend dropped off a bit of Nirvana's Black Jack daaaammmmn!
> what a nice present.
> Super intense for a small joint between 5 people.


r


shishkaboy said:


> The method I use I learned from my original Cannabis Culture order. I just fill a cup about half way with water, drop em in (dif cups for dif strains of course). In about 24-48 hrs the ones that are alive will crack open, you can tilt the cup around to roll the seeds on the bottom of the cup to check. Once they crack open I get a spoon and straight into dirt they go. Some never come up tho. But for the most part, I have used the paper towel method for a while, but now this is what I do. Imo its less maintenance and more forgiving. I have left seeds in a cup of water in a cupboard for days (forgot about em) went back to find a little sprout floating on the water with a long ass root (3 inches). Just be careful to not damage them while your planting them and this method can even save failed paper towel attempts. I guess a pic of the Bx2 f2 sprouts I planted a few days ago can go here. When I checked the cup 8/9 had cracked. So I just planted all 9. 6 came through the soil within 2 days. No signs of the others. They are freshly made seeds also tho.View attachment 3319127





DCobeen said:


> Low hunidity??? No bro moist paper towel seeds in a zip lock with it open 10% max with heat at 80-85% will germ every time. unless they are just bad seeds. Or as you said soil. I germ them in the dark when in paper towel. Also before i do the paper towel I drop them in water in a shot glass in a cabinet let them sink. once they sink you know they are good seeds. usually 16-32 hrs to get them to sink. I have seen 3 days to get seeds to sink. you have to let them sink. you can push them down a couple times a day with a clean sterile spoon. yes sterile so wash your hands really really good if you are gonna touch them.





oldman60 said:


> A friend dropped off a bit of Nirvana's Black Jack daaaammmmn!
> what a nice present.
> Super intense for a small joint between 5 people.


e


shishkaboy said:


> The method I use I learned from my original Cannabis Culture order. I just fill a cup about half way with water, drop em in (dif cups for dif strains of course). In about 24-48 hrs the ones that are alive will crack open, you can tilt the cup around to roll the seeds on the bottom of the cup to check. Once they crack open I get a spoon and straight into dirt they go. Some never come up tho. But for the most part, I have used the paper towel method for a while, but now this is what I do. Imo its less maintenance and more forgiving. I have left seeds in a cup of water in a cupboard for days (forgot about em) went back to find a little sprout floating on the water with a long ass root (3 inches). Just be careful to not damage them while your planting them and this method can even save failed paper towel attempts. I guess a pic of the Bx2 f2 sprouts I planted a few days ago can go here. When I checked the cup 8/9 had cracked. So I just planted all 9. 6 came through the soil within 2 days. No signs of the others. They are freshly made seeds also tho.View attachment 3319127





AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks flkeys  a little positivity goes a long way that's for sure brotha
> Smellzlikeskunk- are they sprouting fine just not coming out of the soil? I use a paper towel until the sprout a tiny tail and then put it in promix barely enough to cover the top. Then I use a spray bottle to wet the soil, maybe they are getting too much water


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Cannibismas to all.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy haunayuleachrisaday 600  Hope everyone has a awesome day!


Jimmer that's awesome you met the green cure creator, alot of people I know love the stuff


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2014)

Nothing like being surrounded by your family.....especially when they are as mad as a box of frogs, and I haven't even seen my poor mad grandma yet.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

Sry for my crap post. I was trying to multi quote on this little tablet. Not going right I give up....

Yeah I don't soak my seeds or put them in a glass of water like some I know. I've had my best success w paper towel method for years and years. Got mucho experience doing that..

And I've always had the hst germ/grow sucewss raate of my fellow growing friends. I ussd to germ for everyone. Till they got cloners.

Ugh. None of my seeds were obtained longer than than 5 , 6 years or so. Some are breeders boutique seeds for jc's sake... and mine own crosses . Not old stock. Stored dry. Etc... usuallly were I hide pills n shit . One time I thought I had a xanax and got a nice crunch of seed ... left my pgaxmedusa seeds in my pill bottle by accident, and open. Whoops.

But no I even have always used same ol medium too. Sraight roots organics... or back in the day it was happy frog and ocean forest + perlite. Never had issues. Even tho I know its best to start in 'starter' mixes instead.

I'm having alot of my seeds not produce much of tail/taproot/whatever u call it. And when theey do get potted they either don't come up or sometimes come up very weak and then die.

Maybe too much water like a noob or soething??? Idk I don't want to waste any more good seeds. Wasted two DOG among many other good ones like mk ultra. Damnit. 
Wtf is going on grrrrrrrr. 

Ps when u choose to drop the seeds into water technique. Does that need to be in the dark? Maybe I'll test that method with A couple homemade seeds. Not sure...........

Bout to throw 4 different home-made's into flower, 3 strawberrybanana x idk/?? And one venus flytrap x medusa (vft leaning one) 

Hope everyones holiday is/was great!! Sry again for the crazy posts


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2014)

I just run a kitchen towel under a tap. Fill with water seeds, fold it up and into a baggie and on top of the home entertainment system (where there is a small hot spot on it.) 2 days and onwards I will check them and generally have good success this way. 

Question guys. I have seen the mention of some good cbd strains. Any recs?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

DST said:


> I just run a kitchen towel under a tap. Fill with water seeds, fold it up and into a baggie and on top of the home entertainment system (where there is a small hot spot on it.) 2 days and onwards I will check them and generally have good success this way.
> 
> Question guys. I have seen the mention of some good cbd strains. Any recs?


I just picked up pre98 bubba to test for pain and such
I like my new method
I bags likes this and in a dvd case with the tab cut out.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

I tried to fix my damn post. 


At alpha and all I have been wondering if somehow its too much water. Both in the papertowel-in-baggie and the medium once potted... but I killed one testing that too... it just dried up and died. So idk wtf I'm doing wrong. 

Even tried different paper towels.... for the actual germing issue no difference. I'm not getting big nice tap roots... in warm dark place etc... ugh idk.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Sry for my crap post. I was trying to multi quote on this little tablet. Not going right I give up....
> 
> Yeah I don't soak my seeds or put them in a glass of water like some I know. I've had my best success w paper towel method for years and years. Got mucho experience doing that..
> 
> ...


Its my understanding the intense light will damage the root tip so yes I always germ in the dark. I remember learning the paper towel method in elementary school using peas or something. So even children can have success with that method. Both methods have worked well for me. I just prefer the cup of water. I actually just went digging for some of the ones that didnt come through the soil and found one going sideways and 2 more seemed like they needed a lil help. I usually dont keep the slower, deformed, or slower ones around so 6/9 is good for me. I think smell will be one of my biggest factors in which of these I keep.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

DST said:


> I just run a kitchen towel under a tap. Fill with water seeds, fold it up and into a baggie and on top of the home entertainment system (where there is a small hot spot on it.) 2 days and onwards I will check them and generally have good success this way.
> 
> Question guys. I have seen the mention of some good cbd strains. Any recs?


Me too usually... I've heard lots about a cbd strain, shit which was it give me a second.

Oh and indica hybrid or sativa needed???

Edit... its was the cbd shark I've heard good about


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Its my understanding the intense light will damage the root tip so yes I always germ in the dark. I remember learning the paper towel method in elementary school using peas or something. So even children can have success with that method. Both methods have worked well for me. I just prefer the cup of water. I actually just went digging for some of the ones that didnt come through the soil and found one going sideways and 2 more seemed like they needed a lil help. I usually dont keep the slower, deformed, or slower ones around so 6/9 is good for me. I think smell will be one of my biggest factors in which of these I keep.


yeah I've had to help seeds or find them I know that u mean. Maybe I shouldn't bury mine as. Deep as I do even tho its not too far.. idk.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

DST said:


> I just run a kitchen towel under a tap. Fill with water seeds, fold it up and into a baggie and on top of the home entertainment system (where there is a small hot spot on it.) 2 days and onwards I will check them and generally have good success this way.
> 
> Question guys. I have seen the mention of some good cbd strains. Any recs?


If my memory serves me correctly Harliquin should be one of the best high cdb strains in circulation. 
My question is dog related. I read an article that put the Dog at like 21%Thc. Anyone know if that test came with the cbd, terepene profile? I wanna know what the hell is responsible for that fuely diesel sour smell.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Have you tried using tupperware? I fold a paper towel in half twice so it's thicker, cut it to the size I need depending how manyseeds iI'm germinating, then run it under warm water and press the excess water out between my palms. Them I put the seeds on the paper towel and fold the paper towel over the seeds and lightly press the towel together to form a nice tight seal on the seeds. Put it in tupperware with the lid closed and I put it in a bag or a drawer for a day or two and I get 100% this way, maybe give this a try brotha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Dst, check out cbd crew seeds, they have alot of good cbd gear man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Ac/DC would probably be best, not sure if that's clone only though, they may have seeds but not positive


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

Ytes harliquin was another I've actually heard good about. Not sure if its 1:1 tho...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 25, 2014)

DST said:


> I just run a kitchen towel under a tap. Fill with water seeds, fold it up and into a baggie and on top of the home entertainment system (where there is a small hot spot on it.) 2 days and onwards I will check them and generally have good success this way.
> 
> Question guys. I have seen the mention of some good cbd strains. Any recs?


A strain called as/DC. Seen it at a club
Seen a strain called ac


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah I'll try all the suggestions but they souns an awful lot like what I've been doin for years, I'm wondering if I'm using a bit too much water. Sometimes I do what u said dude and press out the excess water if heavily soaked n drppin water all over. 

Man could too much heat do it?? Cuz spring time soil can be cool to the touch. Even summer here in michigan. And I've had many seeds pop at less than desire-able temps too...
cuz my damn heat is all wacky and its been unseasonably warm. No snow for xmas even...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Harlequin is definitely good, I think it's something like 5:2 ratio. Acdc is 20:1 or so very little thc if any, but depending what the patient requires is a very killer cbd strain. What would be best is making a tincture or something using a mix of a high cbd strain and a very low thc strain, that way it's a huge amount of cbd but still has a little thc to add to relief of pain or what have ya


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Very well could be heat, if the soil or paper towel dries out once that's all it takes to stop the seed from developing and once it stops it can't be re- started , I put mine in a cool place, 65-70 degrees or so seems to work well


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just picked up pre98 bubba to test for pain and such
> I like my new method
> I bags likes this and in a dvd case with the tab cut out.
> View attachment 3319537


there is a dvd case in the bag also? can you post how you use the dvd case in a pic?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Yeah I'll try all the suggestions but they souns an awful lot like what I've been doin for years, I'm wondering if I'm using a bit too much water. Sometimes I do what u said dude and press out the excess water if heavily soaked n drppin water all over.
> 
> Man could too much heat do it?? Cuz spring time soil can be cool to the touch. Even summer here in michigan. And I've had many seeds pop at less than desire-able temps too...
> cuz my damn heat is all wacky and its been unseasonably warm. No snow for xmas even...


when you put into the soil i like 1/4 inch max . I have a few friends who lay the seed on top of soil and let it germ on it. Then they cover it. I have never done that method. I know some seeds just didnt get long enough on the plant to finish maturing also.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2014)

Talked with my dad up in Alaska a little bit ago, and he tells me he got a letter from one of the companies he retired from (he retired twice from two companies) and they offered him a lump sum payout on his monthly pension.
He calculated out how many years worth of payments that would be, and he says he'd have to live to be 167 years old to collect the same amount with the usual monthly payouts.
So he accepted the offer.
He'll be 82 in February, so he got a pretty good deal.

Alllllrrrrighty, then!
Back up to the roof for a little Holiday doobage.
Video to come later.
Bong hits first, then roof.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> there is a dvd case in the bag also? can you post how you use the dvd case in a pic?


 i put all the bags in the dvd case to block light and keep them vertical. I put it on top of a floro and you just pop open the dvd case and flip through the bags with your seeds in them to check for germ.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

Pretty interesting video on youtube about how plants communicate with each other. I love learning about this stuff. Memory, feelings and other very fascinating behaviors of plant life.




I found this one while looking for a different one I saw a while back that was more about the smells they produce and why, still good info.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2014)

So I went allout germed about 16 seeds 10 inone bag. 6 the other. Paper towel method. My 15+ year way.....

Hope this goes ok. Got a couple thseeds darkstar, couple southern charm. And many others....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

2010 Dog Kush


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2014)

I like that DR and will try it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I like that DR and will try it.


I liked it a lot. I have been folding them up in the paper towel for damn near 20 years now and i like them on the out side a shit ton more.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2014)

Christmas evening after finishing the trimming of the overhanging branches of the spruce tree in the front yard.
(Rooftop Doobage video will be coming shortly: need to edit it down and upload it to yoobatoobski)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

That's really cool idea Dr d, is that why the tap roots are straight from being vertical? That's awesome!! I'm gonna do that next time Igerm ssome beans, my tap roots always have a little curl if I don't catch them soon enough, with a straight root it would be so much easier to transplant. Props brotha!


----------



## moondance (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas 600, today we went out and got to see our daughter at the possible future inlaws house yeah fun! So when I got home I got to collect some more QQ pollen, probably another two days of pollen collection out of him. Changing my sugars for the first PK and ED, we can pineapples and can them in a light honey, sugar syrup that the pineapple cooks in and then gets canned in. Well I tried it on them the other day and the plants loved it, so I'm hoping it works well for them without attracting any bugs. On the next full tent run, that I'm vegging out right now, I am going to do a side by side with different sugars. I switched to maxi- grow and maxi bloom 7 months ago and love the results. I took out the small veg tent and we are going full floor space for vegging, the wife's plants are needing more room and I can keep like 8 to 10 mom's. Adding a 250 MH for the veg area so it will have the 8 blub t5 and a 250 MH, I am already digging on all the extra room, I have a fan on the ballast table pulling heat off them, so my ballasts are cooler. Slowly getting it all dialed in right. I love being in flower again, everyday something new grows very fun to watch. Yeah I dipped into the holiday stash already, thanks for listening. Happy Holidays MD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's really cool idea Dr d, is that why the tap roots are straight from being vertical? That's awesome!! I'm gonna do that next time Igerm ssome beans, my tap roots always have a little curl if I don't catch them soon enough, with a straight root it would be so much easier to transplant. Props brotha!


And you have to put them in all the same


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I liked it a lot. I have been folding them up in the paper towel for damn near 20 years now and i like them on the out side a shit ton more.


Okay now the final question. When you plant them do you plant the seed down and tap up or vice versa? and how deep?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay now the final question. When you plant them do you plant the seed down and tap up or vice versa? and how deep?


The guy i got it from lets them get long like 5 in and plants them with the leaves above ground. Me i let them get two inch tales and planted them seed even with the ground root down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Have you tried coconut water moondance? I hear it's great for plants 

Dr. D, it's like the best epiphany I've had in a while, makes so much sense!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2014)

I am gonna try your way as I am dropping 4 strains in a couple weeks. When i get my closet setup better.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2014)

What does it mean
this toker on the roof
who tokes up every night
and tokes up every noon?

And why should he pick
so curious a place
to toke his fatty doobie-doo?

Tradition!

Hope everyone has a good holiday season!
Decided to toke up on a fatty of Bubble Berry on the rooftop before getting to crack-a-lackin' on trimming overhanging tree branches.
Hope 2015 finds everyone better off than how 2014 left us!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Lol doobs, hell yeah man, no fear up there! You're camera is so crisp it's like movie quality. Happy holidays brotha! 

They decided to release the movie The Interview today so I checked the torrent website, and what do ya know, already available for download!! Woohoo!Cant wait to watch this controversial movie, will be done downloading in t minus 2 minutes


----------



## moondance (Dec 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have you tried coconut water moondance? I hear it's great for plants
> 
> Dr. D, it's like the best epiphany I've had in a while, makes so much sense!


No I haven't this is the first time going with some different sugars, but I will look into it.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> The guy i got it from lets them get long like 5 in and plants them with the leaves above ground. Me i let them get two inch tales and planted them seed even with the ground root down.


I wonder what would happen if the dvd case was flipped on its head.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I wonder what would happen if the dvd case was flipped on its head.


The tails start to turn


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

The awkward moment when.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> The awkward moment when.....


That is great!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry 600 back at ya doobs.

Jimmer, there are apps for loud ringtones. Go to the app store on your phone and search for one. Then download, install, and test it out.

Little Hannah got a kitchen for christmas and loved it. Little stove, sink, cabinets, food, pots, pans, etc. So cute to see her stir the imaginary soup then take a taste. haha Pretty fun being on the other side of it all.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 25, 2014)

Dr d lol I was like shittttttt hopefully this isn't a bible thumper lol, probably some college kid though, upstate ny is full of college kids so I think I got lucky lmao

Jig- that's adorable, glad ya had a good one brotha


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 26, 2014)

Yay, I got a new camera for xmas. Seems a lot better than my old cam, but the one I got is a different brand than I wanted and
I haven't figured out how to use all the functions just yet. This is the best I could do for now. Also my plants look a little smaller
because I removed some of the bigger leaves, and then moved the plants around to be positioned more directly under the hood.
Also this is just a side shot of some smaller nugs. If you know what to look for you can kind of see what I was telling some people
about how the buds are basically taking on different shapes. As if there is now bud growing on top of the bud that is already there.
I said it looks like fingers or fox tails growing out off of the dense nugs that are already there. About the best I can describe it.
Or kind of like towers of bud and hair growing upwards off the buds.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 26, 2014)

Good morning 6'ers, well santa didn't bring me a camera but.....I'm going to go out
and buy one! The gov'mt in it's generous heart of hearts is providing me with $30.00
a month more this year (2015) to offset my cost of living (aren't they nice) so now that 
I'm a moneyed citizen I will go buy a cheapass camera but it will do.
Anybody have any suggestions? The cheaper the better.(lol)


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2014)

@oldman60 can't recommend a specific model although I have purchased some inexpensive Nikon's and Canon's that worked out well for me. I do have a couple of places I have bought all price range of audio and video stuff from.Service and pricing was great. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Point-Shoot-Cameras/ci/8612/N/4288586279

http://www.adorama.com/l/Cameras/Digital-Point-and-Shoot-Cameras


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 26, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> What does it mean
> this toker on the roof
> who tokes up every night
> and tokes up every noon?
> ...


Very nice doobiebrother I would smoke with you up there. it reminded me of this song.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 26, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Yay, I got a new camera for xmas. Seems a lot better than my old cam, but the one I got is a different brand than I wanted and
> I haven't figured out how to use all the functions just yet. This is the best I could do for now. Also my plants look a little smaller
> because I removed some of the bigger leaves, and then moved the plants around to be positioned more directly under the hood.
> Also this is just a side shot of some smaller nugs. If you know what to look for you can kind of see what I was telling some people
> ...


I have a plant doing a similar thing but these are stalks from the node.
And when I get my cheapass camera I can show you. (lol)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

Those are foxtails twistitup (you got the name right  ) They happen from too much heat but sometimes some strains are genetically programmed to make them, usually the more sativa varieties, I got a few on my last OG I ran. It's not harmful or anything, actually more yield when it happens, but it's a PAIN IN THE BUTT to trim those, other than that some people like them for the extra little bit of yield


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Swamp Wrecked #7


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Swamp Wrecked #7
> View attachment 3319914 View attachment 3319915


Frost runs deep at Doc's house.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Frost runs deep at Doc's house.


You popped yours yet?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 26, 2014)

Doc, any experience with the Cannon SX17


Dr.D81 said:


> You popped yours yet?


Going down next week. I'm getting a table cleared Wed. or Thurs. so the beans go in 
Wed. and cupped maybe Fri. if things go according to norm.
I plan on putting in, in this order (please correct if I'm wrong) 16 plants total.
1) Extrema
2) Cherry Puff
3) Purp Wreck x OG
4) Dog
5) OG Kush


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 26, 2014)

Had to rearrange everything and spread the ladies out today its really starting to fill in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Doc, any experience with the Cannon SX17
> 
> Going down next week. I'm getting a table cleared Wed. or Thurs. so the beans go in
> Wed. and cupped maybe Fri. if things go according to norm.
> ...


Nice the swamp wreck is the pw x og and we love this stuff. The og are s1s i made with the same pollen as the swamp wrecked. I love that og and it makes dank babies


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Last male Jurple from seed is moving along pretty nicely. Looks just like the other male I had from same seed batch.. Thinking of a cross with my blue power strain and call it Blueurple or Blue Bean


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3319979 Last male Jurple from seed is moving along pretty nicely. Looks just like the other male I had from same seed batch.. Thinking of a cross with my blue power strain and call it Blueurple or Blue Bean


Blue bean is easier to say


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blue bean is easier to say



Specially after you smoked a little of her.
Here is update on blue power..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2014)

hey oldman. I've got some good cameras off Craigslist. It should be great right now. Grandma bought jimmy a nice camera that he doesn't want and will sell for cash. Brand new for cheap.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Those are foxtails twistitup (you got the name right  ) They happen from too much heat but sometimes some strains are genetically programmed to make them, usually the more sativa varieties, I got a few on my last OG I ran. It's not harmful or anything, actually more yield when it happens, but it's a PAIN IN THE BUTT to trim those, other than that some people like them for the extra little bit of yield


A buddy wants me to ask about the Tangilope. How does it smell? Is it finniky?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> A buddy wants me to ask about the Tangilope. How does it smell? Is it finniky?


The tangilope i have is a terrible example of what tangilope should be. Mine was a mutant and very fincky (though it NEVER shows deficiencies which is weird). It's a VERY solid plant in structure...but it grew so wierd it's whole life. It smells GREAT though. Like chocolate covered orange candy. I've heard there's a ton of different phenos though, from dog shit smelling to melons to hardcore orange. The example I have it not what tangilope should be known for though, @Aeroknow has much better phenos and would probably be more help, I just can't give solid info as my tangilope is terrible :/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice bud dr. d!! Looks yummy brotha

Shishka, lots of nice nodes on your gear man, that'll make for some dankness i'm sure!

That blue power is beautiful flkeys.. Damn i want one


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 26, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> A buddy wants me to ask about the Tangilope. How does it smell? Is it finniky?


I only had one bean to start(freebie)
Mine produced the most hardcore stinkiest orange smelling buds I've ever experienced. Not for me, but if orange is your thing, I suggest picking up a pack. *Huge* yielder also

Some photos of this one pheno i had:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

^^^^ There it is! That's the proper example of a tangilope shiska  

Thanks aero for giving your example brotha, that's how tangilope should be, nice and chunky and massive aroma  very good plant if flavor and aroma is your thing, like aero said. It probably would make the best tasteing dabs you've had in your life. That's pretty much what the orange strains are good for (agent orange, cali-o ect) for concentrates. People LOVE them for dabs and it tastes better than any other dab you'll have in your life.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> ^^^^ There it is! That's the proper example of a tangilope shiska
> 
> Thanks aero for giving your example brotha, that's how tangilope should be, nice and chunky and massive aroma  very good plant if flavor and aroma is your thing, like aero said. It probably would make the best tasteing dabs you've had in your life. That's pretty much what the orange strains are good for (agent orange, cali-o ect) for concentrates. People LOVE them for dabs and it tastes better than any other dab you'll have in your life.


Yeah, blows agent orange away. Much bigger buds than any AO i've ever seen to.
I only make bubble with all my trim. And mix it all up, so I don't end up trying concentrates from different strains. I'm lame i know. But I bet this tangilope would make some killer bubble or wax. I use to make soooo much bho when I was younger. Back when hardly anyone else new how. Nowadays, with everyone blowing themselves up around here, and getting busted(hasn't been a bust up here in a minute though), I'm scared to buy the tane

Anyways, I've been hella bummed about the situation with my mom(still hasn't passed yet), but I think it's time for me to go take some photos of this certain plant, before I kill it tomorrow. BRB!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 26, 2014)

Here is a no-purple-at-all pheno from a pack of a JOTI Deep Purple. Smells sooo good. And is absolutely rock hard. Can't wait to smoke on it:


I suck at taking pics!
Here's more on this strain:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/jordan-of-the-islands.827512/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

I hear ya about people blowing shit up bro, it's crazy!! Do it outside and that shit won't happen, I guerentee some newb is smoking a cig while making bho right now somewhere in the world smh. Damn dude that deep purple is a beast! What's that smell like? Looks beautiful, is a non purple deep purple more sought after pheno? Sorry bout your mom bro  I know it freakin sucks just keep hanging in tthere


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear ya about people blowing shit up bro, it's crazy!! Do it outside and that shit won't happen, I guerentee some newb is smoking a cig while making bho right now somewhere in the world smh. Damn dude that deep purple is a beast! What's that smell like? Looks beautiful, is a non purple deep purple more sought after pheno? Sorry bout your mom bro  I know it freakin sucks just keep hanging in tthere


We all just wish she would pass already. She's a fuckin tough ass women i tell ya!

But no, i was hoping for some good purple phenos. There are a couple, but they are smaller. Bomb looking also, we'll see.

But it's all good either way, cause that PP you got is gonna be bomb as fuck, and hella purple, so i'll be good
Smell is so very hard to describe. Candy+the purps(a little)+? Hard to describe.
Yo, i'm only 2 weeks in with this supposed gg#4. Consider it yours when I know it's the real deal. I got some other flavors i'm sure you'll dig also. It would be the perfect reason to meet. Unless we go steelhead fishing first.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

Mmm, I love candy smell, the purple paralysis smells like candy too. gg4 I've wanted that for like 15 months now!! Supposed to be HUGEEEEE yield in something like 7-8 weeks or something? I've seen pics of it and it's supposed to be potent as hell  definitely down to trade man and fish man  here's some bud shots of the 4 strains I'm flowering now
Pic 1 is pp
Pic 2 is 24kwg
Pic 3 is spb
Pic 4 the mutant tangilope lol, notice the overly thick bright white hairs, it's so wierd. All in all, the PP has the looks, the smell and the yield, not to mention clones so easy and grows itself. The 24kwg and spb are frosty AF but typical og yield by the looks of things, should be fire though, spb (sour power has some awesome lineage with sour d in it) and the 24kwg (kosher tangie crossed with white og), should be some interesting smoke


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

White snake with serious genetic leaf curl.. Shits crazy, never had genetics that did this before, I don't think I like it. You'd think it's SERIOUSLY over watered if someone didn't know any better


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Mmm, I love candy smell, the purple paralysis smells like candy too. gg4 I've wanted that for like 15 months now!! Supposed to be HUGEEEEE yield in something like 7-8 weeks or something? I've seen pics of it and it's supposed to be potent as hell  definitely down to trade man and fish man  here's some bud shots of the 4 strains I'm flowering now
> Pic 1 is pp
> Pic 2 is 24kwg
> Pic 3 is spb
> Pic 4 the mutant tangilope lol, notice the overly thick bright white hairs, it's so wierd. All in all, the PP has the looks, the smell and the yield, not to mention clones so easy and grows itself. The 24kwg and spb are frosty AF but typical og yield by the looks of things, should be fire though, spb (sour power has some awesome lineage with sour d in it) and the 24kwg (kosher tangie crossed with white og), should be some interesting smoke


Nice dude!
I wouldn't think any less of you, if you ditch the tangilope I finally threw the tangilope out rite when I heard measure A passed. I was saving it for outdoor. But ended up running it 3 times indoor. Only one plant each run.
Hey does that 24kwg smell like tangi? Because Hehe. 
WhiteOG? As in The White?
I love The White. I've had many crosses with it. I got a wifi and a whitefirealien currently. My buddy who moved to washington earlier this year, made a lot of crosses with the white.
Edit***
Ok, I just looked up Karma genetics. It is the white of course. His gear sounds pretty solid. I can't believe I haven't tried any of his stuff.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

I just ditched the tangilope cut I was saving in case it turned out OK lol, ain't nobody got time for dat! no more tangilope after this run, which frees up a spot for something new  yeah bro, karma has some awesome gear, I really wish I had the money for some karma gear, I was gifted some beans to try and not very many so I ended up with one female of each the spb and 24kwg out of 5 seeds which these beans were more of a fun breeding project for him, not something he will be making more of, but I didnt have very good odds for pheno hunting. I wish I had a few girls of each so I could see the differences and pick the best pheno. But I have a couple of his headbanger seeds I'm waiting to pop and I reallyyyyy want the sour jack and Jack o neisa, I might get them for my birthday in February if they come back in Stock. Karma is pretty much the kush God.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 26, 2014)

Couple pics of my closet. Those yellow leaves have gotten MUCH better than they were a few weeks ago, except an obvious N deficiency on a few plants but i don't have any N around. The two "Closeup" pics are of the same plant. I love that plant.

Its day 40 of 12/12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Couple pics of my closet. Those yellow leaves have gotten MUCH better than they were a few weeks ago, except an obvious N deficiency on a few plants but i don't have any N around. The two "Closeup" pics are of the same plant. I love that plant
> 
> View attachment 3320081 View attachment 3320082 View attachment 3320083


N is easy 1 cup of urine to 1 gallon of water and you have a high nitrogen fertilizer


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey gemu nice buds!! But that's not a deficiency!! That's a n toxicity!! No more N brotha


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey gemu nice buds!! But that's not a deficiency!! That's a n toxicity!! No more N brotha


Weird lol I havent fed them any N other than the little bit on the fox farm bloom nutes their entire life

They are recovering from being too close to my 600w though. They didnt get burnt, they did however get kinda bleached and turn completely yellow at the parts closest to the bulb. Didnt crisp or deform from it, just turned yellow.



Dr.D81 said:


> N is easy 1 cup of urine to 1 gallon of water and you have a high nitrogen fertilizer


Lmao i honestly think i'd rather just drive to the hydro shop


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

Gemu, the reason I saw n toxicity is the claw of the top leaves is a very good sign of n toxicity and the leaves are quite green as well, an n deficiency would have a different look, more paleish green leaves which then turns yellow and the leaf drops. Is there any N in your bloom nutes or could possibly be left over from veg in the soil if not flushed out prior to flower? There's a few possibilities but the claw leaves has me thinking tox :/


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Gemu, the reason I saw n toxicity is the claw of the top leaves is a very good sign of n toxicity and the leaves are quite green as well, an n deficiency would have a different look, more paleish green leaves which then turns yellow and the leaf drops. Is there any N in your bloom nutes or could possibly be left over from veg in the soil if not flushed out prior to flower? There's a few possibilities but the claw leaves has me thinking tox :/


I'm using fox farm ocean forest and I didnt feed them any nutes in veg, and I'm using a 2-8-4 (tiger bloom) and then Big blood for micros, and cal mag.

My grow area is kinda a mess, I was out of town while these vegged. Its my 2nd grow and i'm just kinda working with what I have right now XD. Two cats that were supposed to be gone months ago are occupying my should be grow area. And one of them is the biggest weed fiend I have ever seen.

Edit: When I said I havent fed them nitrogen, i meant I hadnt fed them anything with the intent of specifically boosting their nitrogen. I assumed the yellowing in the bottom of the leaves was a nitrogen deficiency

Edit 2: I've read a lot on nitrogen issues but I had interestingly enough never come across the fact that my leaves were clawing beacuse of a nitrogen overload. Thanks for the info i appreciate it I'll see if theres anything I can do about it. I'm pretty strapped for available tools right now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

It very well could be a build up of n that wasn't used by the plant in veg and then the extra n from the 2-8-4 formula, here's a pic of n tox I found on Google. Maybe someone else can help verify though. Your plants look good for your second grow brotha, some monster buds!! They look solid as can be  That sucks about the moochers at your place, I know how that is! Jeez I remember one time back in NY when I was like 20 I had a friend come to "visit" in July and didn't leave til October lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

@GemuGrows Here's a little advice that should be helpful. When in doubt it's probably a toxicity or pH problem, deficiency is alot more rare unless it's a calcium or magnesium deficiency, cal/mag deficiency are much more common. But other deficiency are super rare. This should help if you come across any problems in the future brotha. Here's a pic of nitrogen deficiency for comparison


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey gemu nice buds!! But that's not a deficiency!! That's a n toxicity!! No more N brotha


Over watering will do that too when you start drowning to roots.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Lmao i honestly think i'd rather just drive to the hydro shop


Nearest hydro shop is like 4 hours away from me. I have used this to add n to some veging plants.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah that's true but the over watering is more pronounced, not just the tips but more of the whole leaf curling down and bloated (kind of like the pic I posted if the white snake) . I'm a huge overwaterer lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah that's true but the over watering is more pronounced, not just the tips but more of the whole leaf curling down and bloated (kind of like the pic I posted if the white snake) . I'm a huge overwaterer lol


Ha i was talking about the fans but i had a pw if you looked at it with the watercan in your hands it would yellow like that. JD had one like it to.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, lol, overwatering Def causes yellowing, right on man, it's one of the easiest things to do, for me at least. For the past month I wont water anything in soil until it looks about dead, literally drooping like it's dead. Then I water and 10 minutes later it's perky again. I can't determine when to water unless I do it this way because I lost alot of feeling in my hands from an accident that messed up my nerves, so I can't like feel the soil if that makes sense, I've been screwing up watering for like years since


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 26, 2014)

I had to share this pic, my pups are so cute when they are passed out from playing. Freakin love these guys


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Lower bud on the Psycho Killer tall phenotype. She is a frostmonster with rockhard buds. she looks about done here at 6 weeks
 
Here is the other Psycho Killer at 6 weeks. This is the short pheno only about a foot tall but as you can see it could probably fit in basketball and will yield about a zip. 
Here is my favorite in the tent right now. A real nice Reserva Privada Sour Diesel. Shes a nice stout little bush with some chunky rounded dense kush nuggets
 


Here is another good one. C99 at week 4.  

and here is the ECSDH that i had some stress issue with last time. A real nice strong smelling Lemon Haze, very potent, and high yielding. 10-12 week flowering.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I had to share this pic, my pups are so cute when they are passed out from playing. Freakin love these guys



Rex says:
Nice spike collar!


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Trying some new nutes for next run. Mostly the Neptunes Harvest organic fish, kelp, and crab meal fertilizers. Also Nectar of the Gods Liquid Bonemeal (herculean harvest). Should be fun stuff.

Anybody use these nutes before?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 27, 2014)

Time to flower today. Got 12 plants that I made from my last BB grow. Mixed seeds of livers, dog, smelly cherry, dipsy Elsey. With male livers, qrazy quake. Will post after I hang my lights.

Will be sowing qrazy quake pack of 10 seeds and db x livers too. For breeding.With my best clones''which ever one's come out dank'' from Harbordside. Purple kush, purple cadillac, jelly bean, sfv og, fire og, cookies-thin ment. Got from a guy who supplys clubs-gods gift, granddadypurple too

Damn time to get my spring grow going


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2014)

FB
day 53


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Time to flower today. Got 12 plants that I made from my last BB grow. Mixed seeds of livers, dog, smelly cherry, dipsy Elsey. With male livers, qrazy quake. Will post after I hang my lights.
> 
> Will be sowing qrazy quake pack of 10 seeds and db x livers too. For breeding.With my best clones from Harbordside. Purple kush, purple cadillac, jelly bean, sfv og, fire og, cookies-thin ment.
> 
> Damn time to get my spring grow going


Too bad Harborside Oakland doesn't have the deadheadOg rite now, we killed it with that outdoor last year.
Even though I've been trying to stay away from club cuts lately, i think I'll have to pick up a couple purple flavors from harborside, when I go to renew my rec in Oaksterdam soon. I really hope the gods gift cut they got is as good as the one I had 6-7 yrs ago. Purple Cadillac, sounds good

It's been way to long not having the purps in my arsenal! It's been at least 2yrs

I'm about to go on a 2hr drive to my buddies house. He's got some purple cookies he's chopping down tomorow. He says it bomb as fuck. Has a momma for Me I'll take a pic If I remember.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> White snake with serious genetic leaf curl.. Shits crazy, never had genetics that did this before, I don't think I like it. You'd think it's SERIOUSLY over watered if someone didn't know any better


Diff strains like diff environments. Some like high RH as some like it on lower side. Some like more water and some like less. Some like the pots to go dry for a day or 2 and others dont like that at all. You have to figure this one out. Leaves dropping like that is not a good thing. I am sure you will figure it out bro.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Over watering will do that too when you start drowning to roots.


Yeah to be fair I watered about 3 hours before I took the picture, they really needed it and I hadnt had time all day cuz i was at work. My humidity is like low 20's to mid 40's generally so its a bit lower than I would like, so even after watering my grow medium dries out pretty quickly. I probably feed nutes once a week, and feed plain water a few times a week. But I generally only water when the grow medium is quite dry and the plants are noticeably wilting, which usually happens between the time I go to work and get home.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 27, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah to be fair I watered about 3 hours before I took the picture, they really needed it and I hadnt had time all day cuz i was at work. My humidity is like low 20's to mid 40's generally so its a bit lower than I would like, so even after watering my grow medium dries out pretty quickly. I probably feed nutes once a week, and feed plain water a few times a week. But I generally only water when the grow medium is quite dry and the plants are noticeably wilting, which usually happens between the time I go to work and get home.


Humidifiers are cheap Like $20 for a homes 1.3 gall cool mist one at menards. My ladies are so happy now they get 2 gallons a day via humidifier. my high is 59% right before lights on and 30% right before lights out. I even notice the ladies drinking more now also as they are growing faster than ever.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 27, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Humidifiers are cheap Like $20 for a homes 1.3 gall cool mist one at menards. My ladies are so happy now they get 2 gallons a day via humidifier. my high is 59% right before lights on and 30% right before lights out. I even notice the ladies drinking more now also as they are growing faster than ever.


Hm it makes sense a convenient humidifier would be dirt cheap. I should probably look at picking one up in that case


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Humidifiers are cheap Like $20 for a homes 1.3 gall cool mist one at menards. My ladies are so happy now they get 2 gallons a day via humidifier. my high is 59% right before lights on and 30% right before lights out. I even notice the ladies drinking more now also as they are growing faster than ever.


I have to put RO water in mine, otherwise it gets white shit all over everything in my veg room.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Hm it makes sense a convenient humidifier would be dirt cheap. I should probably look at picking one up in that case


Swamp cooler works as a decent humidifier also If you have one already. But they need warmer temps to work. I was using a portable swamp cooler as a humidifier, until I picked up one of these:


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 27, 2014)

I will see if mine starts putting out anything. if it does I will use ro water also.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> FB
> day 53
> 
> View attachment 3320240 View attachment 3320241


What strain is fire ball. Looks tasty


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 27, 2014)

Alien x cherry puff me thinks 209.

Heret are some fb at 3wks


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What strain is fire ball. Looks tasty


It's a freebie from Breeders Boutique 
fire alien kush x cherry puff

= tasty


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got a few Fireball clones in veg


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2014)

I tried to upload a pic of the nine Fireballs I've got going but it won't let me right now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 27, 2014)

Go into the more options tab and upload. Worked for me


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2014)

I tried it one more time in a new post.

There's nine Fireballs, one Pre 98 Bubba Kush and one Sour Cherry in the one gallon bags. SItting next to them in cups are another Sour cherry and another Bubba.

The Fireballs are the nine on the right.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's all my sprouts in cups. there's Psycho Killer, Dog and GDPxHB in there. Most are Dog and GDPxHB with two or three PK in the mix.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Diff strains like diff environments. Some like high RH as some like it on lower side. Some like more water and some like less. Some like the pots to go dry for a day or 2 and others dont like that at all. You have to figure this one out. Leaves dropping like that is not a good thing. I am sure you will figure it out bro.


That's what I was thinking but it's hydro and the roots are bright white and massive, using very little nutes as well, I think it's just growing too fast to develope the leaves properly or something, but not positive. It definitely looks like over watering but that's impossible in hydro and the other 9 plants are normal in the same environment so I'm outta ideas lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice nugs beastgrow! That psychosis is awesome
Nice fireball bob, sounds like a dank cross for sure
Aero, that's a big boy holy s*it! Is that a mastiff? 
Your veg room is on point dez, lookin good in there man

hey dc, could cool water temps cause the curl by any chance? That's the one factor I didn't think about but could be the cause, problem is I wouldn't be able to raise the temp I have to keep it around 65 degrees or things can get funky in hydro. Maybe it doesn't like cold water though, and if that's the case I'll have to throw it out


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 27, 2014)

Well I took a shot. Are you getting enough oxygen into the res? Maybe time for a res change? THe plant is warning you of something going wrong. you will figure it out as you are smart.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 27, 2014)

@ beastgrow is this the fist time running the RP sour d. I have the same strain. Looks very similar, just couldnt keep her green the first run. This time is a better. Took forever. Good yield tho. Sour smell and taste. I say RP did a good job creating a sour d replica. How long does urs take?
@ gemugrows I use FoxFarms in pro mix exclusively I know that FFOF can be considered hot for younger plants. But from what I know about Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom, what you have stated in this thread should not be causing a toxicity imo, unless its a very sensitive variety. Are you using the full line? What are your ppms? Ph? Do you feed every time or feed water feed water? I follow the ff feeding schedule, and have only seen very slight burning on some leaf tips of only one strain, (ppm 1290-1300 day 1 flower) the others seem to really like it. From my experience with FF I can tell u that tiger bloom just doesnt have enough nitrogen in it, if you look up their latest feeding schedule they reccomend the addition of grow big almost all the way through flowering.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

Fresh res, new airstones and pump, there's 2 other plants in the same bucket that are fine and then I have another identical dwc setup with 4 plants that are OK, it might just be the genetics because the last couple beans I got from the breeder had the same issue, I was reading jorge cenvantez info and he said some strains are just genetic if they look healthy but curl and it's best to not grow any genetic leaf curling plants because they yield low. Grr I dunno, I'll see if it fixes itself since there's nothing I can change in the res or environment really. I just clipped it's leaves off anyhow for a defoliation experiment, outta sight outta mind lol  

Had to add a net to the flower room, talk about using every square inch available, it's a jungle and the Buds are already heavy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm super bored, can ya tell? 






Where's giggles and Nyc? Haven't seen em around in a lil while


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2014)

It is the time of the year when goodies from legal states make their way into the non-legal states as presents.
A friend received a call from another friend who had just gotten a package of some Cali medical that he wanted to share. So my friend visited and they smoked a couple bowls and he said he got a moderate high. The next day he takes a bud of something from my garden and told his friend to try this.. After two tokes the fellow goes silent and stays that way until my friend asked how he was doing, to which he replied, "I did too much.".....I have some stout indica dom strains.
I like the genetics I have and just want to tweek them a little.....but I am looking for a top notch sativa.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

Cof, that's so weird, I JUST mentioned to someone I need a heavy indica like 2 minutes ago lol. I have too many sativas and need a night time smoke. Any suggestions? Something that will put me in your friends shoes lol. I need the "i can't keep my eyes open" strain


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> It is the time of the year when goodies from legal states make their way into the non-legal states as presents.
> A friend received a call from another friend who had just gotten a package of some Cali medical that he wanted to share. So my friend visited and they smoked a couple bowls and he said he got a moderate high. The next day he takes a bud of something from my garden and told his friend to try this.. After two tokes the fellow goes silent and stays that way until my friend asked how he was doing, to which he replied, "I did too much.".....I have some stout indica dom strains.
> I like the genetics I have and just want to tweek them a little.....but I am looking for a top notch sativa.
> 
> ...


U mean like a 11-12 week Sour D x G13/Haze?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Cof, that's so weird, I JUST mentioned to someone I need a heavy indica like 2 minutes ago lol. I have too many sativas and need a night time smoke. Any suggestions? Something that will put me in your friends shoes lol. I need the "i can't keep my eyes open" strain


shoot me a pm.



shishkaboy said:


> U mean like a 11-12 week Sour D x G13/Haze?


I'm not a fan of sour. I thought diesel was indica dom. 


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> It is the time of the year when goodies from legal states make their way into the non-legal states as presents.
> A friend received a call from another friend who had just gotten a package of some Cali medical that he wanted to share. So my friend visited and they smoked a couple bowls and he said he got a moderate high. The next day he takes a bud of something from my garden and told his friend to try this.. After two tokes the fellow goes silent and stays that way until my friend asked how he was doing, to which he replied, "I did too much.".....I have some stout indica dom strains.
> I like the genetics I have and just want to tweek them a little.....but I am looking for a top notch sativa.
> 
> ...


I know some stuff to clone for you. I figured you would want the pre98 bubba


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Cof, that's so weird, I JUST mentioned to someone I need a heavy indica like 2 minutes ago lol. I have too many sativas and need a night time smoke. Any suggestions? Something that will put me in your friends shoes lol. I need the "i can't keep my eyes open" strain


Northern lights was the only strain i have smoked like that myself.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know some stuff to clone for you. I figured you would want the pre98 bubba


look forward to it.

I have a herijuana that ran into something unknown and she produces great relaxation. I call her southern fried and I'm working on her....as I have a good lady and I have some in veg that I'm hoping will give me a good male.


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 27, 2014)

The Sour D from around me was supposed to be a 10+ but realistically 11-12 weeker, that was very buddy but had massive sativa like colas(hairs everywhere). The thing is it doenst smell like a haze at all. It smells like a stinky kush. Actually has the same fueliness that the Dog has. I think when RP crossed it with the G13/Haze they did a pretty good job.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 27, 2014)

Snoop talks about Herijuana on his show. Isnt that a sativa?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> shoot me a pm.
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of sour. I thought diesel was indica dom.
> ...


I love sour d! It's a sativa dom hybrid, i think chem 91 x nl and skunk possibly if i remember? It's so good, in my top 5 sativa strains. Purple diesel is even better imo, but any sour cross is very tasty and euphoric

@dr d - a cross i made of northern lights was in my aresenel for years and years, i'm waiting to get a nl#5 male to make the cross again but the pack i need has been sold out for quite some time. Nl#5 x Tangerine Kush, I need a tangerine kush female too and those are back in stock so I'm waiting to save some spare change to pick them up. It was my night cap for as long as i can remember and just like you said, put me outtttt. I really miss it


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2014)

An extremely stout indica originally bred my Motarebel and later by Sannie.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2014)

here's what sannie has to say about herijuana....


*Herijuana IBL*





















CODE: SSheri
$36.61
In stock
Packaging:10 seeds
Pay with points:300 points
Receive with order:30 points
Qty:
Our quantity discounts:
Quantity 2+ 4+ 
Price $33.56 $30.51 
Add to compare list





Yes, we can ship to United States






Description
Features
Direct inquiry
Reviews
_(herijuana ibl) _
Top strain for medical users and blowers that are looking for that extra punch not seen in years.
This fabulous indica with many fine qualities is renowned and loved world-wide. Because of the high thc content and the narcotic effect, Herijuana is widely used as a medicinal cannabis strain. The extremely compact flowers are covered with trichomes and the smell is intoxicating









This plant originates from Woodhorse and was perfected in a selection by Motarebel. Sannie and Motarebel share their precious genetics, and since Motarebel is unable to breed marijuana seeds for himself at the moment, Sannie continues his work with a new selection of Herijuana
I received the seeds in 2006 and first grew them two cycles to get to know the strain. Then we selected the best pheno's to produce our first batch of Herijuana seeds. From this first generation we selected an exceptional male which proved to be the perfect match for our original mother. So these seeds are the back-cross of this male and my original mother.













Herijuana is a fast, open and branchy grower. Actually, she shows a Sativa style of development but she blooms like a real indica. This results in an open plant and rock-hard, golf ball shaped buds covered in trichomes. The vigorous branching of this indica dominant makes it extremely suitable for Screen of Green (scrog) styles of growing. She continues to grow the first two weeks of flowering so you can stop scrogging early into flowering. Highly recommended for medicinal users and those who enjoy a real strong indica. It doesn't get much stronger than this!
*Warning*: *Novice users are advised that this is a very powerful strain. Adjust dosage accordingly. 
Product Informatie*
Type:Mostly indica
Flowering time
7-9 weeks
Harvestup to 500 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste:sandalwood/afghani
Effect:heavy medical body stone 
flowersThey are rockhard with lots of cristals
THCercentage up to 25%


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow, heriuana sounds great! Especially the 7-8 week flower time. I don't think i've had anything flower in less than 9 weeks since I don't know when. It looks so good too!


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Wow, heriuana sounds great! Especially the 7-8 week flower time. I don't think i've had anything flower in less than 9 weeks since I don't know when. It looks so good too!


Is she stinky or sweet?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have some banana wonder x heri going from cof and it is sticky in veg. And stinky with nice banana tones.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2014)

I very rarely let heri out of the house: what the other fellow smoked was extrema.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Is she stinky or sweet?


I'm not sure, i've never had heriuana but I've heard about it before from chit chattin'  Can't wait to try it though!


Dr.D81 said:


> I have some banana wonder x heri going from cof and it is sticky in veg. And stinky with nice banana tones.


That sounds freakin good too! How's the sbc going? Is it smelling fruity yet? Any unique smell to it?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Is she stinky or sweet?


Stinky with a piney, resinous, sandalwood odor.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not sure, i've never had heriuana but I've heard about it before from chit chattin'  Can't wait to try it though!
> 
> That sounds freakin good too! How's the sbc going? Is it smelling fruity yet? Any unique smell to it?


It has a nice strawberry banana smell to it. Clone should start in to flower here soon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

nice, that's awesome when the name fits the actual smell test. It's been a while since I've had anything that wasnt orangy or kushy in smell. I think strawberry cough was the last nice fruit smelling strain i had, i miss it, kinda want to pheno hunt it at some point and find the fresh strawberry pheno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

My pw has a nice blueberry smell


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like the exstrema but it is to viney for my grow. Stretches like crazy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well back to the inlaws in the land of no internet take care guys


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 27, 2014)

Strawberry banana.. Yummi yum yum!
Been a rough day. Stepdad passed away this morning. RIP Ole.
Dog S1's
 Put all my plants in the bathroom while im putting up my tent again.. Figure its easier maintaning correct temps until im ready for the 2 x 600.
Now i wish i had never letten the Lemon Skunk go.. It was my top favorite. Have created a little breeding spot in the garage and lemon should have been there.
Good day yall


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry bout your step dad hydro  keep your head up bro, your plants are lookin nice 

Catch ya later Dr d


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey all, just thought I would join in the fun in this thread since I finally bought my first 600w hps. Grabbed a solis-tek digital ballast, dominator xxxl 6" hood, and hortilux super red off growers house and finally set up this week. Got 3 bodhi strains in the flower tent and a blue dream auto freebie from HSO that is coming down this week.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 27, 2014)

First off my camera sucks, i'll try and get some better pics in a few days to hopefully get my questions answered:

Its Day 41 of flowering, I'm trying to decide approximately when to harvest. I'm growing mystery strains that appear to be sativa leaning hybrids. I grow for personal use and it is imperative that I grow myself the highest quality medication possible. I picked a few buds off over the last few days and the effects are euphoric, motivational and energetic; I adore these effects, they are the effects I grow my own cannabis for. Considering this, i'm looking for an approximate harvest window where my buds will have the most potent euphoric, motivational and energetic effects. I would love to chop them before they start dipping into the sedative effects at all. What should I be looking for for my approximate harvest window? What approximate day/week based off my pics?

   

And as far as the yellow leaf tips, it really has gotten better. It was pretty bad:
<--before

and after


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

You'll want to harvest mostly clear and cloudy trichs, you don't want them to be cloudy (if you want more euphoric effects), if you can get a little microscope to check the trichomes out that will give you a good idea when to harvest. I got a little scope for like $10 or so


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

That's a awesome light hood natro!! I want one like that, looks like it distributes the light perfectly. Let me know how that lucky charms turns out, looks and sounds very interesting


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You'll want to harvest mostly clear and cloudy trichs, you don't want them to be cloudy (if you want more euphoric effects), if you can get a little microscope to check the trichomes out that will give you a good idea when to harvest. I got a little scope for like $10 or so


I'll definitely look into that. I understand incredibly difficult to tell, but do you or anybody have any idea on about how many more days those will go? I'm mostly concerned on when I should start flushing my plant that seems to be up to "A few days/weeks ahead" of my other plants on its flowering time.

^This is the plant that seems to be flowering fastest, the one I probably have the most questions on. I figure if I get this plant right i'll get the rest of them right. Once again its currently day 41 flower



AlphaPhase said:


> You'll want to harvest mostly clear and cloudy trichs, you don't want them to be cloudy (if you want more euphoric effects)


And also, could you elaborate on the clear vs milky? I always thought that the milky was just a more potent clear, and then the amber is degraded(Degraded effects are the opposite of what i'm looking for). What are the strongest differences between clear and milky?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 27, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey all, just thought I would join in the fun in this thread since I finally bought my first 600w hps. Grabbed a solis-tek digital ballast, dominator xxxl 6" hood, and hortilux super red off growers house and finally set up this week. Got 3 bodhi strains in the flower tent and a blue dream auto freebie from HSO that is coming down this week.
> View attachment 3320611


sweet now you are rolling with us. I cant wait too see them grow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, @HydroGp 

He's with his ancestors and old friends right now, and feeling no pain.
But always hard to deal with on our end of things.

I'm toking a bowl in his honour...

RIP Ole !


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

It's hard to tell harvest time from a picture, do you know what the flower time should be for that strain? 

Here's a good article about trich colors and harvest time >> http://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/harvest-marijuana-plants-trichome-ripeness/

Hope this helps, it's nearly impossible to tell from a picture of a bud though, the trichomes are the only way to truly know when to harvest, but from the looks of your pics I can say harvest is getting really close for the effects that you're looking for.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> You'll want to harvest mostly clear and cloudy trichs, you don't want them to be cloudy (if you want more euphoric effects)





AlphaPhase said:


> It's hard to tell harvest time from a picture, do you know what the flower time should be for that strain?
> 
> Here's a good article about trich colors and harvest time >> http://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/harvest-marijuana-plants-trichome-ripeness/
> 
> Hope this helps, it's nearly impossible to tell from a picture of a bud though, the trichomes are the only way to truly know when to harvest, but from the looks of your pics I can say harvest is getting really close for the effects that you're looking for.


Cool I appreciate the advice and definitely understand that its goign to be difficult to give 100% accurate advice given that picture quality XD, No idea on the flowering time as they are mystery strains, but even if I chop that one plant in like 9 days, 50 days seems like a pretty short flowering time for a sativa dominant plant.

I think I had better pick up a magnefying glass in the next day or 2 i really don't want to miss my window


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 27, 2014)

Wish I could have passed this on before, but better late than never:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

No problem bro, and just remember trichs continue to develop until around 5 days after harvest as well. Hoping you nail the harvest window  It's tough but gets easier with time. When you get the scope it'll make it so much easier for you to see the true colors, I use a 100x scope and it's ok, but a 150x-250x would be even better. Good luck brotha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

lmao at doobs, that's freakin awesome! lol, i gotta go take a bong rip to that now


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> nice, that's awesome when the name fits the actual smell test. It's been a while since I've had anything that wasnt orangy or kushy in smell. I think strawberry cough was the last nice fruit smelling strain i had, i miss it, kinda want to pheno hunt it at some point and find the fresh strawberry pheno


Did someone say strawberry? 
I got a few firealienstrawberry girls in flower rite now Alpha. A little more than 6 weeks from flip. I am very excite!
But I don't want to jynx myself by talking to much good shit about these plants, so early, but here's 2 buds from 2 of the 3 plants.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 27, 2014)

Got back from the Christmas travels to all my plants still healthy! Got a possible mutant in the tent, and I'm looking forward to seeing what comes of it. Here is said mutant baby. All 1" of it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

yo aero! That sounds like an awesome cross!! What's that girl smell like? Fruity or more OG?  You got yourself some awesome gear brotha! Is that a cross you made or something from a club? I haven't heard of that one yet, sounds killer, that has some honker buds for something with og in it? I take it it's not og dominant?

Edit: Or is fire alien not an og but a kush? My mind is blown right now lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

glad your plants survived your departure figgy, that's one funky mutant! I don't think i'll grow out a mutant again I'm so disappointed in mine  It won't grow buds grrr


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> yo aero! That sounds like an awesome cross!! What's that girl smell like? Fruity or more OG?  You got yourself some awesome gear brotha! Is that a cross you made or something from a club? I haven't heard of that one yet, sounds killer, that has some honker buds for something with og in it? I take it it's not og dominant?
> 
> Edit: Or is fire alien not an og but a kush? My mind is blown right now lol


It's some more of OGraskals gear.
KK's strawberry cough X Firealienkush(FAK)=fireOGXAlien kush.

Like a lot of OGraskals OG crosses, they put out. These are from seed.

I smell the FAK in it, did you look up my buddies gear yet? He makes a lot of crosses with the FAK also. But I'm pretty sure I smell strawberries also


----------



## Figgy (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> glad your plants survived your departure figgy, that's one funky mutant! I don't think i'll grow out a mutant again I'm so disappointed in mine  It won't grow buds grrr


Last mutant was straight hermi, but I'm rolling the dice again.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> glad your plants survived your departure figgy, that's one funky mutant! I don't think i'll grow out a mutant again I'm so disappointed in mine  It won't grow buds grrr


I bet those tangilope buds are going to blow up. Ur just trippin


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well fuck me sideways. I'm hoping my girls pull through. Friend was supposed to come water for me while I was gone but he didn't do they were without water for 6 days! Son of a bitch it's my fault for trusting him. They were wilting so bad. Gave them all a watering and will check in the morning. 

Keeping my fingers crossed they pull out of it. Would be a huge set back!

Well anyways hope all yea had a good Christmas.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like that friend gets 10 lashings with a stem of your choice of thickness lol. But seriously hope your girls pull through, kinda dick move to not keep your word on something like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well fuck me sideways. I'm hoping my girls pull through. Friend was supposed to come water for me while I was gone but he didn't do they were without water for 6 days! Son of a bitch it's my fault for trusting him. They were wilting so bad. Gave them all a watering and will check in the morning.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed they pull out of it. Would be a huge set back!
> 
> Well anyways hope all yea had a good Christmas.


That sucks man.
Thats why I don't/can't go on vacation anymore. To many lights, to many things going on. I sware, I go somewhere and spend the night only to trip out the whole time. I get home and lose a tray of cuts or some other thing is fucked. I have had happen what just happened to you a few times over the years. Hopefully they bounce back man.
I trust no one anymore


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just went and checked veg room and they are starting to bounce back. Whew thank god! I'm guessing flower is doing better as well. Gonna give them a tea next watering to get those microbes working for me.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 27, 2014)

Woops totally forgot to check out ur dudes genetics, I'll do that now  I've run a couple of rascals strains which came out good, he's Def got some good gear. And I dunno about the tangilope bro lmao, it's like 35 days into flower and the Buds are the size of my thumb nail, I'll have to let it go 37 weeks and 5 days for it to fill out! It should have a cola of some sort by now but it's just nodes with popcorn 

Damn giggles that sucks so bad!!WWtf I'd have a nervous breakdown for real, that sucks dude, hopefully they pull through, I let my plants go very limp before I water and they usually perk up after an hour, check em in a hour and see if anything is perking, good vibes man and good luck man. 

And I hear that Aero, I used to be the same way too, too nervous to leave for too long, now with my little garden I worry less but I'm always worried about floods still, the first few weeks I fired up the nnew ebb system I was bugging, especially when I woke up to 20 gallons of water in the tent floor. All of the water was contained some how and I shop vaced it out and no water touched the floor I got so lucky lol. Now shit is tight and I worry less


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got faith in them. There's a strong system below them. Just needed some juice to get the goodies 

They may not be as pretty but they will pull back around. Set me back prob a week or so but that's better then losing them


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well fuck me sideways. I'm hoping my girls pull through. Friend was supposed to come water for me while I was gone but he didn't do they were without water for 6 days! Son of a bitch it's my fault for trusting him. They were wilting so bad. Gave them all a watering and will check in the morning.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed they pull out of it. Would be a huge set back!
> 
> Well anyways hope all yea had a good Christmas.


Next time make a wick system with tee shirts and a couple totes one as a base and 1 to hold water. make strips and run them down to the plants or something. I would not be happy as I bet you are not. I hope they pull thru.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Woops totally forgot to check out ur dudes genetics, I'll do that now  I've run a couple of rascals strains which came out good, he's Def got some good gear. And I dunno about the tangilope bro lmao, it's like 35 days into flower and the Buds are the size of my thumb nail, I'll have to let it go 37 weeks and 5 days for it to fill out! It should have a cola of some sort by now but it's just nodes with popcorn
> 
> Damn giggles that sucks so bad!!WWtf I'd have a nervous breakdown for real, that sucks dude, hopefully they pull through, I let my plants go very limp before I water and they usually perk up after an hour, check em in a hour and see if anything is perking, good vibes man and good luck man.
> 
> And I hear that Aero, I used to be the same way too, too nervous to leave for too long, now with my little garden I worry less but I'm always worried about floods still, the first few weeks I fired up the nnew ebb system I was bugging, especially when I woke up to 20 gallons of water in the tent floor. All of the water was contained some how and I shop vaced it out and no water touched the floor I got so lucky lol. Now shit is tight and I worry less


All that talking of the FAK, and I got to thinking, I wanna order up a new strain.
I just put in an order from attitude.
1 pack of OG Raskal Seeds Fire OG BX. 
I get a free HSO blueberry headband with it. If their BBxHB comes out as good as their master kush is looking, I'll be stoked. I've been having some pretty good luck from some of the freebies i've been starting


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2014)

The wife & I have decided to see about buying a Canon EOS C100 camcorder this coming Spring so I'll have time to learn how to use it properly for a documentary we are working on and will be starting production on in late 2015.

Very stoked!
Will have to get a few accessories (external DVR so we can record at 4-2-2, good mics, some lights, tripod, etc) and do some DIY stuff for dollies & trucks and such things.
But that's after the camera is in our hands.

This is how it comes out of the box...








And this is similar to how it will be when production starts...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2014)

looks like a rube Goldberg creation after the mods.

some late term extremas except for the dog in the second pic on the far right side





 

cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn aero, adding some more to the collection eh  nice choice! I can't wait to save a little and go shopping soon

Doobs, that's a crazy awesome setup, get a mod to change ur user name to doobie Spielberg  ccan't wait to see what ya make bro 

Cof, damn! They look so tasty, do they all have some sort of kush in them? They buds look so kushy and dank!! 

I just got the net properly secured for support, it was tough not having much space to move around but I think iI got it decent


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2014)

You always get such pretty colors from your ladies, cof 
Very nice!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2014)

extrema is chem dog mother with a heri father....and my favorite.

Thank you.
I believe the lower temps are the reason for the colors.


cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn aero, adding some more to the collection eh  nice choice! I can't wait to save a little and go shopping soon
> 
> Doobs, that's a crazy awesome setup, get a mod to change ur user name to doobie Spielberg  ccan't wait to see what ya make bro
> 
> ...


I might start my own production company (the wife & I will have ours).
Might call mine 4-2-0 Productions (I'm sure that one is taken).
Or might stick with Doobieland Productions.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2014)

Another night ride video!
Had a dry day for a change, so had a fun trip to Lowe's home store to pick up some Moss Out for the roof.
Had a fun ride and this time I made a lap around a cool little parking lot towards the end of the ride (low speed, as it's a small parking lot).

(am using the youtube editor, and it somehow overlayed two of the same song, so the first couple of minutes have some stutters, but is mostly okay)


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Next time make a wick system with tee shirts and a couple totes one as a base and 1 to hold water. make strips and run them down to the plants or something. I would not be happy as I bet you are not. I hope they pull thru.


Great idea, I'm looking into a watering system for when I go to the Bahama's in Feb.. Since it's only 8 days, I'm thinking of just getting a small pump with like a 1/2 gpm flow rate hooked to a timer w/days on it also and just pump water up to a homemade gravity drip feed system(a 10 gallon tote in the rafters with tubes running to each plant with drip fittings on the end) and have it just fill it on the third and sixth day. Other than dealing with the extra humidity, what do you think. I all ready have a 30 gallon plastic barrel w/lid and have room for it in the shed and the tote. I figure the tubing and connectors are cheap.

Jig, thanks for the tip, I'm clueless with these smart phones.

COF, very sweet man!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Dec 28, 2014)

Some sour cherry oil.....Extremely tasty


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Woops totally forgot to check out ur dudes genetics, I'll do that now  I've run a couple of rascals strains which came out good, he's Def got some good gear. And I dunno about the tangilope bro lmao, it's like 35 days into flower and the Buds are the size of my thumb nail, I'll have to let it go 37 weeks and 5 days for it to fill out! It should have a cola of some sort by now but it's just nodes with popcorn
> 
> Damn giggles that sucks so bad!!WWtf I'd have a nervous breakdown for real, that sucks dude, hopefully they pull through, I let my plants go very limp before I water and they usually perk up after an hour, check em in a hour and see if anything is perking, good vibes man and good luck man.
> 
> And I hear that Aero, I used to be the same way too, too nervous to leave for too long, now with my little garden I worry less but I'm always worried about floods still, the first few weeks I fired up the nnew ebb system I was bugging, especially when I woke up to 20 gallons of water in the tent floor. All of the water was contained some how and I shop vaced it out and no water touched the floor I got so lucky lol. Now shit is tight and I worry less


Well, of course I'm hoping they do start exploding for you soon
But, I have 2 pieces of advice for ya:

1. Always do a test run of the seed before running multiple clones of it.
2. Stay out of the defoliating thread. It's pure evil!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2014)

jimmer6577thast: 11180695 said:


> Some sour cherry oil.....Extremely tastyView attachment 3320802


Would love to dab that. got that, in my pic-sc


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2014)

First 2000w grow 12 plants. Dog, smelly cherry, old freebie from BB-larry og x ?, my bb mix strains. Making a tent soon, as the light goes throw my garage door alittle.

Need to pop my beens of qrazy quake. Got my 600w in veg for now. Think I will run a 400w mh, and my 8 bulb t5 setup for clones seeds. And put the 600w up???


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2014)

Condolences hydro. No more suffering for your stepdad. I'm sorry for you though. Sending hugs your way friend.

I have an automatic watering system for you guys.  Rez, water pump, waste pipe, net pots. You can leave the thing as long as the Rez stays full. I've left them for 10, 11, and 14 days. Each time the only issue was how much they grew.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's the closet:


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

jimmer6577 said:


> Great idea, I'm looking into a watering system for when I go to the Bahama's in Feb.. Since it's only 8 days, I'm thinking of just getting a small pump with like a 1/2 gpm flow rate hooked to a timer w/days on it also and just pump water up to a homemade gravity drip feed system(a 10 gallon tote in the rafters with tubes running to each plant with drip fittings on the end) and have it just fill it on the third and sixth day. Other than dealing with the extra humidity, what do you think. I all ready have a 30 gallon plastic barrel w/lid and have room for it in the shed and the tote. I figure the tubing and connectors are cheap.
> 
> Jig, thanks for the tip, I'm clueless with these smart phones.
> 
> COF, very sweet man!


You have to get a dehumidifier, start looking now for a used one as they can cost a bit. Its cold where I live so that isnt an issue for me( i have to add humidity) If they was mine hire a friend/family member to watch them. then they just have to water/feed them with what you made. That person would stay at your place .Good luck to you on this. Even another one of us on here who can drive over every other day.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh I almost screwed up big time. I moved 5 plants out of my breeding tent. Thought they was all female, when checking the weight of the pots I looked and said no way is that a bud. looked closer and its a male. I checked the others and found another 1. so 2 was males. that would have been real bad. I am glad I caught it. Today I will toss the males that are not the best from the breeding tent.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Here's the closet:


How is going jig?
Hey, I'm a little late to the party, so I dunno what type of setup your rockin already. But it looks like they're in tubes to me from that pic. 
If they are tubes, whats going on in them tubes? Aero? Nft?
Love me some tubes. I grew that way for about a decade, before switching to coco almost exclusively.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Good news all My Golden Goat X Palistan critical kush male has started spreading pollen around so that means I will have some great new strains coming as well as More GG X PCK seeds.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2014)

Well flower isn't pretty but think they're gonna make it! Got very lucky there but I miss my pretty girls 

But on a positive note look what giggles found!!!
 
Honeybee day 10 12/12


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well flower isn't pretty but think they're gonna make it! Got very lucky there but I miss my pretty girls
> 
> But on a positive note look what giggles found!!!
> View attachment 3320847
> Honeybee day 10 12/12


So you think the extreme dry out of soil caused it to go allot more purple? she looks great. I have a honeybee almost ready to hit flower maybe 10 more days in veg. After I get roots on the clones. So I can clone again if needed.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> So you think the extreme dry out of soil caused it to go allot more purple? she looks great. I have a honeybee almost ready to hit flower maybe 10 more days in veg. After I get roots on the clones. So I can clone again if needed.


I believe mr giggles is on a purple pheno hunt on the HB


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

I got 2 that should go purple. Will see.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm anxious to see if I get any purple from the GDPxHB I recently sprouted. I have a purple cut of the Sour Cherry now and can't wait to flower it out. I want to get cuts from it though before flower so I can eventually do a run of mostly Sour Cherry. I'd like to have some jars of that to share with friends.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I'm anxious to see if I get any purple from the GDPxHB I recently sprouted. I have a purple cut of the Sour Cherry now and can't wait to flower it out. I want to get cuts from it though before flower so I can eventually do a run of mostly Sour Cherry. I'd like to have some jars of that to share with friends.


I hope you keep that going till next fall as I would love some Sour Cherry. PM me sometime as I am sure I have something to interest you. DR and I have done some good trades. Now again I am high so GDPxHB (grand daddy purple x honey bee)?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you worry about listening software on your phone calls? here is a app to solve this. I really want to test this.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.thoughtcrime.redphone&hl=en


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2014)

You are correct on the cross. My buddy and I are both going to try top keep the SC around. I also want to try to keep the Dog around but don't have space for mothers so I'll have to keep taking cuts from each round for as long as I can I suppose.

I think the PK will not be kept around but we'll see. It'll really have to be some fire in order to be kept. From what I have read, there's a lot of Sativa in it and I am really looking for some good Indica doms right now.

I have some of COF's Herijuana seeds left over form a while ago. I laso have some Herijuana seeds from pollinating a female Herijuana with a male one that should be good since the male I used was a good looking male.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> extrema is chem dog mother with a heri father....and my favorite.
> 
> Thank you.
> I believe the lower temps are the reason for the colors.
> ...


Sounds great!! I think chemdawg is og kush (could be wrong I just thought I heard that before) but it does look like chunky og nugs that's for sure  some fire buds!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Well, of course I'm hoping they do start exploding for you soon
> But, I have 2 pieces of advice for ya:
> 
> 1. Always do a test run of the seed before running multiple clones of it.
> 2. Stay out of the defoliating thread. It's pure evil!


This was my test run and it is failing miserably  lol, damn freebies, you're getting all the lucky freebies and I keep getting the bogus freebies! lmao. How's the 'tude working for you? My last couple ordered got green taped so I've not been ordering since july. Lost a few 100$  

And for real, it is evil in that thread lmfao! Oh well, I unfollowed it until i was tagged in it, gotta unfollow it again


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sounds great!! I think chemdawg is og kush (could be wrong I just thought I heard that before) but it does look like chunky og nugs that's for sure  some fire buds!!


Definitely the same family. Im pretty sure Chem is the origin of the sour d and the og kush


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I believe mr giggles is on a purple pheno hunt on the HB


You would be correct buddy! This one has the all purple calyxes, just likes old one! What are the odds of finding it twice lol! But this time the leaves are purple to! Fucking score!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> This was my test run and it is failing miserably  lol, damn freebies, you're getting all the lucky freebies and I keep getting the bogus freebies! lmao. How's the 'tude working for you? My last couple ordered got green taped so I've not been ordering since july. Lost a few 100$
> 
> And for real, it is evil in that thread lmfao! Oh well, I unfollowed it until i was tagged in it, gotta unfollow it again


I've never been intercepted. Knock knock.
You hear of people on the east coast getting intercepted, not much here.
Go with insurance, and choose random gift


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

I am collecting GGxPCK pollen and that is very really great strain. I am gonna get some to Dr.D81 so he can have some fun as he is sending me some of his pollen. We need to really talk around spring time.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2014)

I just posted this pic of my flower room in the vert thread. I took it the other day while installing the shelf pieces. Now the shelf wraps five sides and will hold 13 plants in 1 gallon pots with 8" saucers. I need to build supports before I can have the shelf wrap the other two sides.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> This was my test run and it is failing miserably  lol, damn freebies, you're getting all the lucky freebies and I keep getting the bogus freebies! lmao. How's the 'tude working for you? My last couple ordered got green taped so I've not been ordering since july. Lost a few 100$
> 
> And for real, it is evil in that thread lmfao! Oh well, I unfollowed it until i was tagged in it, gotta unfollow it again


Its not lucky freebees bro. Its experience. Give him credit. Any strain can be fire in the right hands. Cough oh need another hit. lmao. you are good bro as I am now we have to learn to be great.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Ap talk to me in pm I can help with the loss.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> I've never been intercepted. Knock knock.
> You hear of people on the east coast getting intercepted, not much here.
> Go with insurance, and choose random gift


The east coast sux bro. For strains anyways. Everyone is a hoarder. Half of em make up names to throw people off. So I am supposed to believe there are only 3 kinds of bud around. Haze, sour and kush. I know its not like that other places. Im just gonna go on a trip to like CO or something where trading is not foreign.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I just posted this pic of my flower room in the vert thread. I took it the other day while installing the shelf pieces. Now the shelf wraps five sides and will hold 13 plants in 1 gallon pots with 8" saucers. I need to build supports before I can have the shelf wrap the other two sides.
> View attachment 3320971


bro I so want to do a vertical grow. I love that. I live in a tent outside and use my whole house If I keep it up lmao. small house it is. but my area is amazing and I have the best neighbors ever.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> I've never been intercepted. Knock knock.
> You hear of people on the east coast getting intercepted, not much here.
> Go with insurance, and choose random gift


That's what I didn't do was get insurance. It's funny about the east coast though, when I lived out there I received 100% of my orders! lol, I guess it was luck, I'm 2/3 out here. I'll go for the insurance next time though, I think it was picked up in SF customs last time grrrrr


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Its not lucky freebees bro. Its experience. Give him credit. Any strain can be fire in the right hands. Cough oh need another hit. lmao. you are good bro as I am now we have to learn to be great.


Ah Thx dude! 

But even my 20+ yrs experience doesn't help with the bullshit freebies. I wont even start allot of the freebies I get anymore. I try to only start the ones from breeders I've read good shit about, or have experience with.
Because I sware to god, it seems that every single time I grow out a seed that doesn't come from well known/reviewed bank, the freebie seed ends up to be straight up boo boo
Almost every single time!
I have a couple in the garden now.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2014)

Breeders Boutique has some pretty good genetics and their customer service is outstanding.

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> bro I so want to do a vertical grow. I love that. I live in a tent outside and use my whole house If I keep it up lmao. small house it is. but my area is amazing and I have the best neighbors ever.


Thank you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

lol @ aero, me too dude, I just threw away a stack of freebies last month, i wouldn't even give them away. I had freebies from 1999 lmao. Just not worth the space and time usually, a few people keep telling me the tangilope i have is on track for a very long flower time so I ditched the extra cuts i was saving, i have no place for a 12-15 week sativa in my garden lol


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2014)

I can personally vouch for their (BB) excellent customer service. They took great care of me when I had a problem.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Breeders Boutique has some pretty good genetics and their customer service is outstanding.
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> 
> ...


and their freebies don't suck...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2014)

just chopped one of the LaCon's


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's what I didn't do was get insurance. It's funny about the east coast though, when I lived out there I received 100% of my orders! lol, I guess it was luck, I'm 2/3 out here. I'll go for the insurance next time though, I think it was picked up in SF customs last time grrrrr


So yeah, like I said, go with the random gift.
To me, it's like letting Attitude choose what has been working best. You would think they would know whats up. Thats how I look at it. And I'm at least 20/20 through the attitude.
Their might be some other discount codes but "420" always gets you 10%off


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll be getting some BB gear for my bday  I have a list I made of some strains that were catching my eye on the website


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

That LA con looks great Bob, damn yummy


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol @ aero, me too dude, I just threw away a stack of freebies last month, i wouldn't even give them away. I had freebies from 1999 lmao. Just not worth the space and time usually, a few people keep telling me the tangilope i have is on track for a very long flower time so I ditched the extra cuts i was saving, i have no place for a 12-15 week sativa in my garden lol


You know you want all these freebie autos I got. You know you do


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> How is going jig?
> Hey, I'm a little late to the party, so I dunno what type of setup your rockin already. But it looks like they're in tubes to me from that pic.
> If they are tubes, whats going on in them tubes? Aero? Nft?
> Love me some tubes. I grew that way for about a decade, before switching to coco almost exclusively.


Things are going well. Thanks. Plants are growing too much for me. I think I messed up. The timer was on 12:30 of light. Not sure if that's why they have continued to stretch through week 2 and 3? They didn't stretch the first week at all. They keep growing into the lights.

I am indeed in tubes. They are 4 inch soil pipe. 2 levels. 30 gal rez. 600 g/h water pump takes it from the rez to the top left of the closet. There is an unoccupied level of tubes, then it falls a foot an a half to the lower level where these 3 plants are situated. Then drops back to the rez. The roots of the one plant are growing into the rez. The must be 4 feet long! 

I have a dam in each level to keep the water more than just flowing along the bottom. The tubes are about half full of water. Gets aerated 3 times from the hose, the waterfall between levels, and the waterfall to the rez. I ran it once with no dams and the roots suffered a lot.

I only do things about once a week in there. Refill the water and add nutes. It's a dream of a setup.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol, not unless an auto can stack like this  I'm smelling 22oz just off this half of my tent, I can see it already  I've grown one auto in my whole life and it was an accident. I didn't realize short stuff blue Himalaya diesel was an auto lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, not unless an auto can stack like this  I'm smelling 22oz just off this half of my tent, I can see it already  I've grown one auto in my whole life and it was an accident. I didn't realize short stuff blue Himalaya diesel was an auto lol


Well, you have grown out 1 more auto than I have! lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

lol, it was an accident, i swear! I yielded a whole 2.1 grams of the non-dankest bud i've ever seen, it did smell and taste great though, but I don't think their was any thc in it  sorry short stuff if you're reading this... it really sucked...


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 28, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Things are going well. Thanks. Plants are growing too much for me. I think I messed up. The timer was on 12:30 of light. Not sure if that's why they have continued to stretch through week 2 and 3? They didn't stretch the first week at all. They keep growing into the lights.
> 
> I am indeed in tubes. They are 4 inch soil pipe. 2 levels. 30 gal rez. 600 g/h water pump takes it from the rez to the top left of the closet. There is an unoccupied level of tubes, then it falls a foot an a half to the lower level where these 3 plants are situated. Then drops back to the rez. The roots of the one plant are growing into the rez. The must be 4 feet long!
> 
> ...


Do you have to adjust the ph or anything during the week? I had a way smaller rez. Everything would fluctuate so much I had to top off and adjust the ppms daily. I tried to just keep eveything stable within ranges. I plan on going back to dro with a bigger rez. But if the maintenance is the same I would stick with the promix. What ya think?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't ever check ph. I had a meter once but it broke. Used drops for a while and just stopped cuz i'm lazy. I've used the same nutes since I started growing in 09. I top off with however many gallons is going to last a week or so. Early it's 6 gallons, right now it's 10 gallons. Later I will go to around 14 gallons. I use the website for my nutes to get the numbers they say. I usually go with them. Or a little less then what they say. Then I toss in a little PH down and that's it. I don't even measure the PH down anymore. Just put about 2 or 3 tablespoons and that's it. Nothing until I fill it again the next week. If the water is too low for the pump and I don't feel like doing the refil, I just add a couple gallons of plain tap water. I actually was really lazy this week and they had strait tap water for 3 days before I fed them finally. Didn't notice any signs of them being sad.

And I use tap water. Doesn't sit out either, just put it in the bottle to measure and in the rez.

Almost all my work I do in there is with the actual plants training them. I don't do hardly anything with the system.

Also, I never drain what's in the bottom. Just add. Super easy.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> This was my test run and it is failing miserably  lol, damn freebies, you're getting all the lucky freebies and I keep getting the bogus freebies! lmao. How's the 'tude working for you? My last couple ordered got green taped so I've not been ordering since july. Lost a few 100$
> 
> And for real, it is evil in that thread lmfao! Oh well, I unfollowed it until i was tagged in it, gotta unfollow it again


I also lost one and was tagged on another. Been buying local seeds and even Oregon seed


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey buddies took a few days off. Got my fairy thank you DoC. @AlphaPhase I've been lurking bro but I really appreciate you checking up on ya boy and just a little update I hope you guys are proud of me. Since I think I'm the "baby" in this thread.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> I also lost one and was tagged on another. Been buying local seeds and even Oregon seed


Local seeds are so much better imo, there's so much more diversity and awesome genetics local  I want to try some humboldt seeds sometime, any goodies out in oregon you can reccomend?



Enwhysea said:


> Hey buddies took a few days off. Got my fairy thank you DoC. @AlphaPhase I've been lurking bro but I really appreciate you checking up on ya boy and just a little update I hope you guys are proud of me. Since I think I'm the "baby" in this thread.


Lookin good brotha! Scroggin it up I see, very nice  It's amazing how fast that will fill out, you'll have every square with tops in a couple weeks, it goes crazy really fast. If ya flower them fill up around 70% of the net prior to flip and the other 30% will fill during flower, at least that's what happened for me, i don't have too much experience with scroggin though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Just finished the veg room, for real this time though  everything is now in the flood table  this should save me so many problems and time


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 28, 2014)

@AlphaPhase my first scrog try and they are currently flowering I've got 2xDinafemCheese
2xBB SourKushxDeepBlue

These cheese were big to start the SourKushxDeepBlue I shouldve let veg longer I'm leaving my Anaheim og in the veg room for that reason but yeah the bet is filling up nice I'm only using half of my 4x4 for flowering idk why but I feel like I need to keep my led right on top of my SourKushxDeepBlue. Do you guys think it would be better to just raise my 600 and led so they get both lights or just keep em close over two plants each ?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2014)

Most freebies by seed re-sellers are slow moving inventory. Freebies from Breeders Boutique are usually good genetics that are being used for testers.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Alpha, do you rent or do you own?


Sold my house last year and now I rent  Trying HARD to save to buy one but you know how hard that is  Someday, hopefully soon, I can have my own house to do what I want in 



Enwhysea said:


> @AlphaPhase my first scrog try and they are currently flowering I've got 2xDinafemCheese
> 2xBB SourKushxDeepBlue
> 
> These cheese were big to start the SourKushxDeepBlue I shouldve let veg longer I'm leaving my Anaheim og in the veg room for that reason but yeah the bet is filling up nice I'm only using half of my 4x4 for flowering idk why but I feel like I need to keep my led right on top of my SourKushxDeepBlue. Do you guys think it would be better to just raise my 600 and led so they get both lights or just keep em close over two plants each ?


Awesome bro, I wish I could help ya about the LED's but I've never used one before and know nothing about them, I would think a 600w alone in a 4x4 would be pretty good though


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sold my house last year and now I rent  Trying HARD to save to buy one but you know how hard that is  Someday, hopefully soon, I can have my own house to do what I want in
> 
> 
> Awesome bro, I wish I could help ya about the LED's but I've never used one before and know nothing about them, I would think a 600w alone in a 4x4 would be pretty good though


Ahhh, ok got ya.
I was wondering why you aren't blowing shit up.
Btw, I keep meaning to tell you, if you are gonna grow outdoor up there, watch out dude! So many people get ripped off up there. Just a heads up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

I wish I could bro! I'd have 10 lights here if I could, though my landlord is cool, she ain't down with anything bigger than what I got goin lol. and that's what I"ve been hearing bro, so shitty about the rippers  I'd set some land mines out lol, that'll deter em - I don't have a big yard anyhow, if I do anything outdoor it will be out in the wilderness somewhere, the outdoor law sucks here anyways and my yard is like a 1/4 acre so I technically can't even have an outdoor grow at this house which sucks! I just wanted to have one or two out back but probably will just say screw it and keep it to indoor for now unless I move to a place with some land


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wish I could bro! I'd have 10 lights here if I could, though my landlord is cool, she ain't down with anything bigger than what I got goin lol. and that's what I"ve been hearing bro, so shitty about the rippers  I'd set some land mines out lol, that'll deter em - I don't have a big yard anyhow, if I do anything outdoor it will be out in the wilderness somewhere, the outdoor law sucks here anyways and my yard is like a 1/4 acre so I technically can't even have an outdoor grow at this house which sucks! I just wanted to have one or two out back but probably will just say screw it and keep it to indoor for now unless I move to a place with some land


Don't leave ur bike out either. It's awesome up there, I love it, but it's lawless. No police Dept. only Sheriffs here and there. Kinda a good thing AND a bad thing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

lol, we make our own laws bro!!! My dogs are NUTS though, like they can hear a squirrel fart from a mile away and they start going bonkers, scares the shit out of me sometimes lol. But i hear ya, we keep stuff like that locked up in the garage  My old town was the same way back in ny, I lost some tools that I left out when I was working on my truck or lawn mower or something, went to work on it the next day and my socket set was gone, SOB's


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 28, 2014)

I think this Open Sesame might actually be doing something. Seems like the "crowns" of the buds are forming a lil quicker. These are bout 10 days in.I also found a few trichs forming on the (sour d) leaves and the (lemon skunk) x (mr. nice) leaves. Im expecting those to be pretty frosty.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sold my house last year and now I rent  Trying HARD to save to buy one but you know how hard that is  Someday, hopefully soon, I can have my own house to do what I want in
> 
> 
> Awesome bro, I wish I could help ya about the LED's but I've never used one before and know nothing about them, I would think a 600w alone in a 4x4 would be pretty good though


Last run did 2 150's over two Blue Dreams, - 1 led and 1 HPS, this time adding another 150 LED to my 600 HPS, but trying for 6 plants vs. 5 ladies. I loved the outcome. quantity and quality were there but with a 2x 2 tent ?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 28, 2014)

Extrema, PWxOG, Cherry Puff are in soaking have everything ready to go.
I'm so stoked, been waiting too long to do this gear.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol, we make our own laws bro!!! My dogs are NUTS though, like they can hear a squirrel fart from a mile away and they start going bonkers, scares the shit out of me sometimes lol. But i hear ya, we keep stuff like that locked up in the garage  My old town was the same way back in ny, I lost some tools that I left out when I was working on my truck or lawn mower or something, went to work on it the next day and my socket set was gone, SOB's


Lmao. I got three dogs on a 1/2 acre. The dogs never get tired chasing the squirrels. Funny shit


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 28, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Last run did 2 150's over two Blue Dreams, - 1 led and 1 HPS, this time adding another 150 LED to my 600 HPS, but trying for 6 plants vs. 5 ladies. I loved the outcome. quantity and quality were there but with a 2x 2 tent ?



In a 4x4


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Ah Thx dude!
> 
> But even my 20+ yrs experience doesn't help with the bullshit freebies. I wont even start allot of the freebies I get anymore. I try to only start the ones from breeders I've read good shit about, or have experience with.
> Because I sware to god, it seems that every single time I grow out a seed that doesn't come from well known/reviewed bank, the freebie seed ends up to be straight up boo boo
> ...


Dont toss them. take them and let them air dry for 1-3 weeks, then seal in bag and put in rice and freeze or fridge for a couple weeks. they dont mature the seeds like the real breeders do.that will make there seeds germ and grow better. just from what the old school growers have told me.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 28, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> In a 4x4


2x2


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Dont toss them. take them and let them air dry for 1-3 weeks, then seal in bag and put in rice and freeze or fridge for a couple weeks. they dont mature the seeds like the real breeders do.that will make there seeds germ and grow better. just from what the old school growers have told me.


Germ rates are hardly ever a problem. It's just the bulshit genetics these guys are giving away.
You would think the breeders would only want their best shit to be given away, so people are impressed and order some packs. But I guess it doesn't always work that way. Or whats scary, is that some of these freebies ARE actually some of those so called breeders' best stuff.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's my 5x5


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

BB I had to stand on my head to see those pics lmao. They look great. You are growing with the best now bro. great job.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Germ rates are hardly ever a problem. It's just the bulshit genetics these guys are giving away.
> You would think the breeders would only want their best shit to be given away, so people are impressed and order some packs. But I guess it doesn't always work that way. Or whats scary, is that some of these freebies ARE actually some of those so called breeders' best stuff.


I agree. I am gonna be making some new strains and will try a couple first to see how they are(well drop 20 keep 5 max to grow out. clone then flower to see. then take the best of the 5 to keep alive. take pollen and cross it back again then repeat. with diff set tilll hundreds are gone and I have 10-15 new set of seeds then repeat. it will take years to get a stable strain. I am gonna try and see if i can do it. who knows I may make a super fire strain or not. Gonna take allot of spreadsheets to do it right.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2014)

Evening fellas..
Sounds like you got a lot of squirrels  I might see 1-3 a year..
Was crazy today. Drove to mcD and found a spot nearby to eat while dogs played. Then it started to snow like crazy. First snow of the year. Was a tense drive home on summer tires.
Dogs in snow
 
All this talk of auto's.. Wish i still had pics of my sweet seeds big devil's.. dwc autos can yield!
Have 5 bubblegum autos going. I find them boring..  Hardly any trichomes yet..
 
Took 4 clones of each s'1 pheno's. Im so happy my dog mommas look so healthy and good. BX2 is my favorite tho. Seems more vigorous and with great internodal space and height, great stocky indica- so far. Cant wait to get flowering. Glad i found a nice soil.
 
Black Berry Og's have some very wide leaf's, go indica!  Awesome zooming in on the leaf stem. Looks like mold but is just fussy hairs. Only seen the likes in dog seedlings. Must mean good shiiz 
 
Had to put up a little radiator to help with the heat, damnit  Need to get the clones big fast so i can use the heat from another 600 instead..


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2014)

Good night 600 cya in the new day.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2014)

Im happy with my freebies. Sometimes ill spend a little extra just to get the extra freebies. No phenohunting or nothing they are what they are- an extra bonus. Might get lucky and find something dank as fuck.
I use them to fill open spots or outdoor adventures. Next summer ill be dropping about 16 different strains of auto's. Its cool 
The only strain ive had i wish i never spent time and energy on is GHS Pure Kush. Even the concentrate was so foul tasting it was unbelievable. Throwing nanners like no tomorrow.
Night DCobeen. Sleep well


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2014)

BlackBerryOg zoom. What im talking about


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

That's good to know cof, I'll give the bb testers a try when I order  is there freebies with every order or just if you spend over a certain amount?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2014)

Been loving my feebies from breeders boutique. Think I might get Dog too. Also why- ALL you people on here buy. Breeder Boutique seeds, and have the nerve not to post a review on there web site?????? Shame on you guys that don't do it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Night DC -ps. F1 clone onlys can be fire and fun too, and simple to make  f1 usually have that awesome hybrid vigor, then the f2-f4 usually suck, then f5 and up get better again

Damn hydro, your gear is looking great! Is that big plant in the first pic an auto!? That's crazy if it is, damn! My problem with autos is I can veg and flower a clone much quicker than an auto, and 15-20 days veg and they are ready to flower  looks like you got some crazy snow! Hope all is well man


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's good to know cof, I'll give the bb testers a try when I order  is there freebies with every order or just if you spend over a certain amount?


Every order. Don't ask me, how I know


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2014)

Swamp wreck, I think that's what the cool kids are calling it now(purple wreck x og) still trucking along...
 
Lil rough around the edges but lucky to be alive!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking good gigs, glad they made it, but that's what happens when strong plants and good growers unite  they'll be totally fine man no worries

& That's awesome 209, can't wait to place an order  



Gnite 6ers, I got some pruning to do


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks alpha! Here's cherry puff..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2014)

And this girl I've got my eye on.
Harlequin x maui #2


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Damn giggles (yeah I came back after I said goodnight lol). That looks amazing, can I copy the pic for my instagram account? I'd love to post that beauty


----------



## budolskie (Dec 29, 2014)

Well not been on in a while as my last lot was shite, I have this on the 4 I flowered here...
 

I have sum blue pit just starting couple regs to try find a female, can't wait to get going again I'm gona build a little veg box for my cloners and then do a full run cos the perpetual is to much for me I end up with nute problems


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

At first I was like, fuk me, that fan leaf is bigger than Budolskies foot!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Looking good giggles
To funny DST!
We are still trucking along here too


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

Jungle is Massive Dr.......

lol> ft Ali G haha


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

So my mate in Scotland is a lighting engineer (well, a lecky engineer, he fits out rooms in oil rigs and stuff.) Anyway, he reckoned the perfect thing for the old vertical grow would be an LED Net. Basically like a fishing net with leds all over it. He reckons a 1000w net would be ideal in a space like mine. You could just have it hanging down with plants growing through and inbetween the light netting? could work I reckon....the heat sink for the lights would be outside the cab so also ideal. Anyway, probably the sanest conversation I had all Xmas.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 29, 2014)

Morning Boys wipe the crust out ya eyes and slap[ ya girl on her fat ass we doing big things today ALL OF US! have a great day fellas & @DST my by was telling about something like that. using Christmas lights on the plants could work


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Night DC -ps. F1 clone onlys can be fire and fun too, and simple to make  f1 usually have that awesome hybrid vigor, then the f2-f4 usually suck, then f5 and up get better again
> 
> Damn hydro, your gear is looking great! Is that big plant in the first pic an auto!? That's crazy if it is, damn! My problem with autos is I can veg and flower a clone much quicker than an auto, and 15-20 days veg and they are ready to flower  looks like you got some crazy snow! Hope all is well man


Thanks AP. Yeah it is an auto. have 3 looking like that and 2 lacking in size. Crazy thing is they were vegged under a 90w ufo for 4 weeks then under the hps. Low nute soil and only rainwater (Now mineral water as its frozen) judging from the pale green i should have given them some more N but i think they will yield okay. I had 140g of a Big Devil auto in dwc. These are not even half the size or beauty.
I hate clones cant support themselfes.. Id rather go seeds all the time if i knew i was a badass breeder 
Its a strange and difficult time. Thanks for asking. I love how cannabis talk gets my mind going cause i love it  I can just stare at my girls for half a day..


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 29, 2014)

Any of you lads grow in a outbuilding ? I'm thinking of building one . I got another child on the way & the spare room aint spare much longer lolol


----------



## bravedave (Dec 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Any of you lads grow in a outbuilding ? I'm thinking of building one . I got another child on the way & the spare room aint spare much longer lolol


My room is in the corner of an unheated pole barn in a climate that can be habitually below 0F. As I needed to make it " all-in-one" it has a starter cabinet included that holds the next generation until the last is jarred. Summer grow went great but I was not limited to the room. Winter grow had different challeges but I am about to finish with what seems like a larger yeild with fewer plants. Next grow will have probably the nastiess conditions but the current added knowledge that has me confident moving forward. Here it b....

https://www.rollitup.org/t/thoughts-on-room.836894/


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I wish I could bro! I'd have 10 lights here if I could, though my landlord is cool, she ain't down with anything bigger than what I got goin lol. and that's what I"ve been hearing bro, so shitty about the rippers  I'd set some land mines out lol, that'll deter em - I don't have a big yard anyhow, if I do anything outdoor it will be out in the wilderness somewhere, the outdoor law sucks here anyways and my yard is like a 1/4 acre so I technically can't even have an outdoor grow at this house which sucks! I just wanted to have one or two out back but probably will just say screw it and keep it to indoor for now unless I move to a place with some land


10 lights, wow you got a dope house. lol cop said that about my house in court. I had 5


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Good Morning Club 600. I removed the crust from eyes and slapped my ole ladies azz.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Any of you lads grow in a outbuilding ? I'm thinking of building one . I got another child on the way & the spare room aint spare much longer lolol


Im in the garage. Ive insulated it but still its hard keeping temps. Hope it helps when i insulate floor and make two seperate rooms. I know it will work with 2 600 going opposite 12/12.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Good Morning Club 600. I removed the crust from eyes and slapped my ole ladies azz.



only better way to start the day is if you woke her up with the ass slap and she went to make you flap jacks and had a doobie rolled up & ready for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

Late merry Crimbo 600 lads! 

I feel like DST should have done a speech or some shite. like the old queen in uk. dunno if barack or rama does owt like that ?!

hope you had a good un!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome back. It's been awhile since you were here. I thought you got lost.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 29, 2014)

Ass slaps and flap jacks lead to no faps but tap taps  yeah I'm totally coherent over here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

he heh ehehe that tickled me who. WB


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2014)

didn't even think of it. Dec 22 was our 5 year mark of the 600.

thanks again for the thread dst. A speech would be in order.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

next year's the biggy anyways eh!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

wow 5 years. you all rock for keeping this a cool club.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> 10 lights, wow you got a dope house. lol cop said that about my house in court. I had 5


The coment the cop made when they kicked my door in was. "Now thats nice". It just took all the air out of me. Not only was I worried about mine and my girls freedom. But now I had the cop basically adding insult to injury by complimenting my set up. 
@DCobeen Up, crust wiped, ass slapped. Still waiting on the flapjacks tho.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol, I hear that, me too, was busted in NY now I'm a proud owner of a felony. But now I'm in cali and can have 10 lights if needed (whatever can fit 120sq ft x2 since my gf can do the same) but 1 light is fine for now  @209 Cali closet grower 

That's very interesting dst, what a idea, you gonna try that? Sounds like it would work! 

Lol @ nyc my gf was at work when I woke up  #Iwantflapjacks though for real lol
Hope everyone has a good day, no barkin from the dog, no smog and ya mama cooks a breakfast with no hog


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I did some ass tappin this morning but no flap jacks  

Went and took some clones this morning, had to make sure to keep veg full  Oh and this this beauty went to flower today, curious to watch this one @genuity 
Dog Treats day 1 12/12
  
Schmexy alternating nodes there....


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, I hear that, me too, was busted in NY now I'm a proud owner of a felony. But now I'm in cali and can have 10 lights if needed (whatever can fit 120sq ft x2 since my gf can do the same) but 1 light is fine for now  @209 Cali closet grower
> 
> That's very interesting dst, what a idea, you gonna try that? Sounds like it would work!
> 
> ...


Oh we wish Alpha! Lol
Only a single 120sqft space for a grow per residence. Doesn't matter how many recs you got. 
But you know what? What they don't see, they don't know! If it is ever discovered, all they can do is fine you until you comply(unless you get popped for sales)


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2014)

I have four recs in my room just to cover my arse in case the po po comes around. I don't want to take chances with the freedom of my family. Mine says I can have up to 99 plants but the others are standard recs.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh we wish Alpha! Lol
> Only a single 120sqft space for a grow per residence. Doesn't matter how many recs you got.
> But you know what? What they don't see, they don't know! If it is ever discovered, all they can do is fine you until you comply(unless you get popped for sales)


Damnit! I gotta check out the regulations here again lol, i hate how it's different in every county! Need a single system, it gets so confusing when you move somewhere new  Oh well, 120sqf is cool, shit that's a 10x12' room, or 5 5x5 tents


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I have four recs in my room just to cover my arse in case the po po comes around. I don't want to take chances with the freedom of my family. Mine says I can have up to 99 plants but the others are standard recs.


I have a couple friends with the 99 plant limit but they live in shasta county!! like wtf, you can't even grow there at all anymore, it's so ridiculous that they just banned all outdoor growing  there's going to be a flood of med card holders to other counties soon i bet


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I have a couple friends with the 99 plant limit but they live in shasta county!! like wtf, you can't even grow there at all anymore, it's so ridiculous that they just banned all outdoor growing  there's going to be a flood of med card holders to other counties soon i bet


I heard through the grape vine, that our neighbors to the south, in Yuba Co, are on the chopping block next.
Its so fucking lame dude.
That will affect my brothers outdoor garden.
Measure A just fucked my buddy so bad. And by fucking him, I'm now fucked
This spot is now done:
 
Its some bullshit


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well I did some ass tappin this morning but no flap jacks
> 
> Went and took some clones this morning, had to make sure to keep veg full  Oh and this this beauty went to flower today, curious to watch this one @genuity
> Dog Treats day 1 12/12
> ...


Looks like she gonna get tall..I love them legs already...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't mean to like that post, lol. I think it sucks that areas are being shut down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

That sucks aero, such bs, it's not fair, this IS a passion, it IS work, it IS helpful and creating jobs for people, it IS helping the sick.. FU*K prohibition, for the people, by the people my arse


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone have experience with using enzymes in dwc? Since my ph been dropping and ppm going up for a couple weeks but the roots look ok-ish, not slimy or anything.. anyways, i'm on my last resort so I added enzymes yesterday in a last ditch effort to save myself time battling the fluctuations.. This morning the ppm is DOWN and ph stable! Freakin miracle or something, i know enzymes feed the bennies, but i have no bennies, so what happened?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to like that post, lol. I think it sucks that areas are being shut down.


It's all good dude. I know what you meant
But it seems that soon the only place to get your outdoor on, up north, is gonna be Mendocino co/humboldt. They are shutting the rest of us all down.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> That sucks aero, such bs, it's not fair, this IS a passion, it IS work, it IS helpful and creating jobs for people, it IS helping the sick.. FU*K prohibition, for the people, by the people my arse


So do me a favor bro. Step back in time, read this thread, and follow what I was up against leading up to voting day:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/butte-county-referendum-against-outdoor-limits.812940/

Absolutely unbelievable how people can be so selfish. It's not all that dudes fault, but I'm still so fucking pissed at that guy.
I'll remind you. If measure B had passed, NOTHING would have changed indoor regulations.
Please read that thread


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> Looks like she gonna get tall..I love them legs already...


Yea I'm ready to see what she does, she deff liked to be topped that's for sure. Gonna be some nice even colas I'm thinking. Made her really bush out. Isn't is Fortune teller x dog?

and that shit sucks about the outdoor growing in Cali! I guess whodat is in the right place then! What happend to you guys in Cali?! You guys used to be the pioneer of things and now it seems like you guys are guying backwards!


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Anyone have experience with using enzymes in dwc? Since my ph been dropping and ppm going up for a couple weeks but the roots look ok-ish, not slimy or anything.. anyways, i'm on my last resort so I added enzymes yesterday in a last ditch effort to save myself time battling the fluctuations.. This morning the ppm is DOWN and ph stable! Freakin miracle or something, i know enzymes feed the bennies, but i have no bennies, so what happened?


When my roots get that off white color not yellowish but not white I add 10mL of dutchmazters root zone conditioner and they all get "collard polo shirts and Sperry shoes" white. (=


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Am checking it out now aero


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Good to know nyc, i'll have to pick up the zone for next round, I've just been dosing with pool shock but i had to cut a big chunk of the roots off to free the air stone, my roots were so damn big they literally swallowed the airstone and when I noticed it, the roots have been funky since lol. I think there might be some dead roots in there somewhere that i can't see messing it up, no odor, no water discoloration, but something is funky in there and the enzymes worked somehow I think, it definitely got the ph/ppm in check so i'm very happy about that and the plant looks a little better too and it's only been a day


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Blah, that sucks aero, i don't get it really, measure b wouldn't have changed anything for me except i think i could have a few outdoor plants along with my indoor? It would be the same indoor limit, maybe it'll come up for vote again?


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

Watered and fed the Dogs and The Blue Pits Doon Button Ben, they are getting on now. This was them a week ago.



I know I said it only a few pages ago, but this is my last Blue Pit mother...flowering it out.

And the cab with Dog (looks like I should re-do the doors lol, kind of resinous from the neg pressure in the cab sucking them into the plants>>

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

Not to mention cleaning the tubes again, haha.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good giggles
> To funny DST!
> We are still trucking along here too
> View attachment 3321390


That's so crazy how fast that fills in!! Blows my mind man, looking awesome!!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Its sucks about outdoors growing all. The pharmacies are gonna try and step in I bet with huge green houses.
edit:
oh yeah here is the pollen collecting method I am doing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Blah, that sucks aero, i don't get it really, measure b wouldn't have changed anything for me except i think i could have a few outdoor plants along with my indoor? It would be the same indoor limit, maybe it'll come up for vote again?


Our previous ordinance was just fine. Measure B wouldn't have changed anything in a negative way. 
Just absolutely outrageous.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Good to know nyc, i'll have to pick up the zone for next round, I've just been dosing with pool shock but i had to cut a big chunk of the roots off to free the air stone, my roots were so damn big they literally swallowed the airstone and when I noticed it, the roots have been funky since lol. I think there might be some dead roots in there somewhere that i can't see messing it up, no odor, no water discoloration, but something is funky in there and the enzymes worked somehow I think, it definitely got the ph/ppm in check so i'm very happy about that and the plant looks a little better too and it's only been a day


Have you thought about switching to totes instead of the buckets. And have an outside reservoir, connect everything together and make recirculating.
You'll end up with more room for the massive amounts of roots that dwc puts out. And have more nute solution in the system, keeping the ppm and ph more stable. Just a thought


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

DST said:


> Not to mention cleaning the tubes again, haha.


I have lady bugs in my tube. Dammed things get everywhere.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you thought about switching to totes instead of the buckets. And have an outside reservoir, connect everything together and make recirculating.
> You'll end up with more room for the massive amounts of roots that dwc puts out. And have more nute solution in the system, keeping the ppm and ph more stable. Just a thought


I thought about that with the dwc buckets but i only have 2 dwc buckets, the rest is ebb n flow buckets with a external res, i can run 12 ebb buckets but I'm only running 10 at the moment and 2 dwc for the tangilope (wanted to keep them separate because I wasn't sure what to expect from them as they were the biggest going into flower and now the smallest lol) but being they are in dwc I can set them on top of another bucket to raise the height and even out the canopy. I usually run flood tables but this is the 2nd run with ebb buckets and i'm loving them, soooooo low maintenance and they grow some honkers  It's pretty crazy I have 3 strains all in the ebb system getting the same nutes and they all look great, first successful multi-strain grow using the same reservoir


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

I do so want to run hydro. Like a big boy setup with 7 gal buckets. I am sure i could run 12 in the big room.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

Owners of the farm in Spain that we were going to rent have put the kibosh on it and are not going to rent to us We were open with them due to many things, as well as them living a half hour down the road. Upwards and onwards....


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 29, 2014)

Damn D.. That sux.. Must put a plug in many peoples plans 
Hope you find another farm fast..


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 29, 2014)

Shiit. I just filled out this years "tax report" beacause ive been sick with the knee and made almost half of previous year i now have to pay back about 7K$.. Fuck me a bad start on the new year..
Ill go stare at my plants now..


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

DST said:


> Owners of the farm in Spain that we were going to rent have put the kibosh on it and are not going to rent to us We were open with them due to many things, as well as them living a half hour down the road. Upwards and onwards....





HydroGp said:


> Damn D.. That sux.. Must put a plug in many peoples plans
> Hope you find another farm fast..


Time for plan B.
Don't give up.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2014)

dm zone is the shit. In my opinion every hydro grower should use zone. And every grower either hydro or soil should use silica.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Definitely will be giving the zone a try next time I'm in Dwc that's for sure, my ebb system is solid with the pool shock but that's because the roots aren't constantly in the water, roots still like brand new in the ebb but the dwc got funky pretty quick 

That sucks dst hope you can find something else or come to an agreement with the people :/ 

That sucks hydro is there any thing you can do or file since you've been off work for so long? There's gotta be some sort of program for situation like that, best of luck man


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

I got my gallon of silica bro. It was $35 i got a deal while the quart was $24 not a choice in my book.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 29, 2014)

Its my own fault.. Should have adjusted when i got sick with the knee..
Have a meeting 15th of january to see if its possible to get me back in school for a few years. Ill need financial help so that i can still keep the house. Would be so awesome...
Got a letter about my working injury. Case renewed and 8- 14 months before they have a result.. Crazy shit..
Only thing i ever used in my hydro exept base line nutes was hydrogen peroxide 
Just re-potted the BBOg. Ive been doing things abit faster than i should but it seems to work for me.
Starting in somewhat big pots i water when germing and dont water again until i re-pot to a bigger pot. Soaking roots for seven or so days but still white and happy when transplanting.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hope all goes great Hgp. the roots do look great


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 29, 2014)

First seedling off Purple bubba kush

I crossed Purple Bubba Kush x Jurple (purple Jilly bean)


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 29, 2014)

Some upside down Sour Cherry over at my buddy's place  .


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> Some upside down Sour Cherry over at my buddy's placeView attachment 3321747 View attachment 3321748 .


It's like a rose! How can people say this plant isn't beautiful!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks fire dez!
Sw#5


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

I can only say wow that is some fire looking frosty I want to smoke some buds. @Dr.D81 you rock I wish you could smoke this bowl with me of hash on top of C99. Oh its the Frenchy style hash so I have to taste it again since its now almost 5 weeks cured.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

oh yeah here is the hash


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone on here have an extra bubble bag i can use a few times to make some dryice hash?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Anyone on here have an extra bubble bag i can use a few times to make some dryice hash?


I am sending tomorrow bro. 160 or 190? both do great with dry ice.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Damn that sour cherry looks insane! Is that BB gear? I think that's the one i have on my bday list!!! Damn looking forward to that! 
That's looking fire dr d!! mmm, lucky guys with harvested buds and i'm all over here still flowering  
That canoli hash is the bomb dc

Quick question, anyone sex unrooted cuts before? I just took a cut of a kog and gonna put it straight to 11/13 to sex it so i can pull males before the roots in the flood table tangle. Hoping it works, i don't see why it wouldn't?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Definitely will be giving the zone a try next time I'm in Dwc that's for sure, my ebb system is solid with the pool shock but that's because the roots aren't constantly in the water, roots still like brand new in the ebb but the dwc got funky pretty quick
> 
> That sucks dst hope you can find something else or come to an agreement with the people :/
> 
> That sucks hydro is there any thing you can do or file since you've been off work for so long? There's gotta be some sort of program for situation like that, best of luck man


What do you fill your flood n drain buckets with? Hydroton?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> oh yeah here is the hash


I like that stylish silicone non stick you are using, wonder where ya got that 
Looks sticky icky, is that the cindy hash? My stash of that expired many moons ago unfortunately but hey I shared the hell out of it man and everybody got knocked on their ass by it lol. I would tell em too, " this is some potent hash, be careful how you hit it" and every time they take a rip I see their eyes get wide as it expands in their lungs and next thing you know they are bent over coughing a lung up lol. Sit the fuck down junior....
Here is a pic of my Lucky charms up close, day 20ish (lost count lol but it is close maybe 22). Wondering how much more frost she is gonna pour on throughout flowering lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I am sending tomorrow bro. 160 or 190? both do great with dry ice.


If it is not going to put you out and ether will work. I will have some stuff to send you soon so it would be easy to get back.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn that sour cherry looks insane! Is that BB gear? I think that's the one i have on my bday list!!! Damn looking forward to that!
> That's looking fire dr d!! mmm, lucky guys with harvested buds and i'm all over here still flowering
> That canoli hash is the bomb dc
> 
> Quick question, anyone sex unrooted cuts before? I just took a cut of a kog and gonna put it straight to 11/13 to sex it so i can pull males before the roots in the flood table tangle. Hoping it works, i don't see why it wouldn't?


it is a close race of unrooted clones. you doing a cloner or how you doing it?


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 29, 2014)

I need a run down on this silica. What does it do?


DCobeen said:


> I got my gallon of silica bro. It was $35 i got a deal while the quart was $24 not a choice in my book.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> it is a close race of unrooted clones. you doing a cloner or how you doing it?


Yea but it should work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I need a run down on this silica. What does it do?


Wow it does so much it is worth looking in to some of the real studies on it

SI bitches


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> What do you fill your flood n drain buckets with? Hydroton?


I modded the buckets to use 5" net pots of hydroton, works 10x better than a full 2 gallon bucket full of hydroton that's for sure, i swear my roots love me for all the extra space they're getting



DCobeen said:


> it is a close race of unrooted clones. you doing a cloner or how you doing it?


Stuck it in a root plug and put the plug into a cup labeled with the clone ID and then covered it with seran wrap  put it outside the tent where it gets a little light but not much but when lights out it's dark


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I like that stylish silicone non stick you are using, wonder where ya got that
> Looks sticky icky, is that the cindy hash? My stash of that expired many moons ago unfortunately but hey I shared the hell out of it man and everybody got knocked on their ass by it lol. I would tell em too, " this is some potent hash, be careful how you hit it" and every time they take a rip I see their eyes get wide as it expands in their lungs and next thing you know they are bent over coughing a lung up lol. Sit the fuck down junior....
> Here is a pic of my Lucky charms up close, day 20ish (lost count lol but it is close maybe 22). Wondering how much more frost she is gonna pour on throughout flowering lol
> View attachment 3321815


Bro yes ty for the cube that holds my hash. yes that is the cindy99 hash we made bro. You will get a taste trust me in a few months. you have to come with us to CO on the 4th bro. I am renting car will be so much fun and you get to meet the riddlerz. if you cant make it I will make sure you get a couple smokes of it. OMG That is tasting so sweet. yeah I took 1/2 a hit which expands to 1.5 hits. Bro you should have sat on yours for a bit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

silica is the shiznit, it's in all natural soil, it's a element plants NEED and it makes the plant strong and resistant to environmental factors  it's good shit!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well fuck me the short purple wreck threw nuts all over! Oh well I'll just hash it out...


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> If it is not going to put you out and ether will work. I will have some stuff to send you soon so it would be easy to get back.


Its not putting me out bro. You are like me we share and if I have it and you need it its done bro. You have a huge heart and I do also so we have to take care of each other. I will send which ever one is in better shape if tie then 160 as its better for dry ice.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> I need a run down on this silica. What does it do?


with out quoting silica build cell walls and helps the plants metabolism. I use it every week. now they are growing so fast every feed which is every water. my plants have grown over a foot in a week easy. See now i have time to get my garden on track again. Time for some fun all.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I modded the buckets to use 5" net pots of hydroton, works 10x better than a full 2 gallon bucket full of hydroton that's for sure, i swear my roots love me for all the extra space they're getting
> 
> 
> Stuck it in a root plug and put the plug into a cup labeled with the clone ID and then covered it with seran wrap  put it outside the tent where it gets a little light but not much but when lights out it's dark


okay so you are confusing me. do you want it to root or do you want it to sex for you? if you want sex then give that more light, if root yeah do what you doing. see for it to sex for you you have to have the light intensity. that means foliage feeding also 2 times a day.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well fuck me the short purple wreck threw nuts all over! Oh well I'll just hash it out...


hey take pollen or separate it and let it work out its issues. I know a botanist who wanted plants that hermied. he said grow it out of them a bit. its the crazy ones that are the most fun. So that plant could be insane fire maybe even trippy. I know this I am fucking baked off my ass and most likely am not making sense. sorry if so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well fuck me the short purple wreck threw nuts all over! Oh well I'll just hash it out...


Damn that blows. I hate to here it i only had a db x sk throw balls this go. 7 pw x og with no balls. I hope oldmans run solid.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

I just need it to sex and then throw it away after is all, the plant I took it from isn't showing preflowers and i don't feel like rooting it then sexing it or waiting for preflowers, figured sexing a cutting while it roots is fastest
Edit- i don't need it to grow, just to show, so i won't be feeding it, just treating it like a regular cutting except on 11/13 light schedule?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just need it to sex and then throw it away after is all, the plant I took it from isn't showing preflowers and i don't feel like rooting it then sexing it or waiting for preflowers, figured sexing a cutting while it roots is fastest
> Edit- i don't need it to grow, just to show, so i won't be feeding it, just treating it like a regular cutting except on 11/13 light schedule?


dont toss it. have a bag in the freezer for butter. hey it all adds up. Butter is ooh la la so good. I add it to my avocado dip and hello. (2 parts dip 1 part butter and watch out)


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey DST . The farm in Spain was you going to use it for growing ? Are the laws that relaxed out there now ?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay this hash is so dam good. 3 hits so far and it is melting me. Wow i think I am starting to float a bit. oh yeah not sure how long I can hang on here tonight gonna try and see.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn that blows. I hate to here it i only had a db x sk throw balls this go. 7 pw x og with no balls. I hope oldmans run solid.


All good I'm not stressing. Sometimes things don't play nice. I'll run it again and see what happens. Need to throw more into flower anyways.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Okay this hash is so dam good. 3 hits so far and it is melting me. Wow i think I am starting to float a bit. oh yeah not sure how long I can hang on here tonight gonna try and see.


Makes me sad I never got to try the hash


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just need it to sex and then throw it away after is all, the plant I took it from isn't showing preflowers and i don't feel like rooting it then sexing it or waiting for preflowers, figured sexing a cutting while it roots is fastest
> Edit- i don't need it to grow, just to show, so i won't be feeding it, just treating it like a regular cutting except on 11/13 light schedule?


Yo Alpha,
If it works(probably will), you'll find out what sex the parent plant is yes. But what I don't like, is not knowing if that (hopefully female)plant will put out balls or not. Thats why I stick with doing it the way I was saying. 
Snap cuts from parent plant. Throw parent plant into flower. If parent plant is a male, into the trash it goes along with it's babies. If hermie, same thing. Or pluck balls(if not full blown hermie of course) but still throw away it's babies.

Thats what has stopped me from doing what ur wanting to do. 

Sure would be nice not
Having to worry about balls


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> All good I'm not stressing. Sometimes things don't play nice. I'll run it again and see what happens. Need to throw more into flower anyways.


Yea i just hope it is isolated or rare in the line, but with og and train weck in it it is going to happen from time to time. My tall ones came out super dank and short ons look to have a better yeild.wait till you guys see the #2


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Makes me sad I never got to try the hash


I dont know what happened as I sent it. I am not smoking dry ice I am smoking the Frenchy hash and wow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i just hope it is isolated or rare in the line, but with og and train weck in it it is going to happen from time to time. My tall ones came out super dank and short ons look to have a better yeild.wait till you guys see the #2


Yeah very good chance a TW cross is gonna have nuts
And it seems that a lot of OG crosses or s1's are gonna have nuts.
Mix the two and, ahhhhhh nuts!

All plants from 1 pack of kandy kush I tried out a few years ago had nuts, and I was like, duh! Lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i just hope it is isolated or rare in the line, but with og and train weck in it it is going to happen from time to time. My tall ones came out super dank and short ons look to have a better yeild.wait till you guys see the #2


Tall one is gonna need tied up soon she's starting to lean! Did yea see I found a nice purple honeybee


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Tall one is gonna need tied up soon she's starting to lean! Did yea see I found a nice purple honeybee


Nice i will be taking cuts from the lime green hb i keep. I still have one of the purple ones and a male too. The SW flowers get heavy!!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Mix either or both of them with C99 BG style and it should balance out. I have my honeybee in veg she is a bush I need to up pot her to a 7 gal but dont have the room so she might get a 4 gal. Dam I am gonna have to wait for AIS till i harvest a few plants. Running out of room fast as the ladies double/tripple in size.I love that hb giggles. I hope mine does the purple thing as she is going under my fluorescent lights which will bring out the color.I am happy your plants are good after your so called friend screwed you when you needed him.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah very good chance a TW cross is gonna have nuts
> And it seems that a lot of OG crosses or s1's are gonna have nuts.
> Mix the two and, ahhhhhh nuts!
> 
> All plants from 1 pack of kandy kush I tried out a few years ago had nuts, and I was like, duh! Lol


So far only one out of like a dozen grown so we will see in the end.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Mix either or both of them with C99 BG style and it should balance out. I have my honeybee in veg she is a bush I need to up pot her to a 7 gal but dont have the room so she might get a 4 gal. Dam I am gonna have to wait for AIS till i harvest a few plants. Running out of room fast as the ladies double/tripple in size.I love that hb giggles. I hope mine does the purple thing as she is going under my fluorescent lights which will bring out the color.I am happy your plants are good after your so called friend screwed you when you needed him.


You have my lime green one dc but it still had some purple, and you are colder so?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You have my lime green one dc but it still had some purple, and you are colder so?


When I run it it will be under my fluorescent with ATI/True Luman bulbs. I brought out purple in c99 in 4 buds with those lights and I know if HB can give color the light will make it happen and yes my temps are gonna hit 46F I am thinking. I wont let it get colder than that. Hey if anyone has t5 HO lights they want gone let me know. I am about to buy more maybe tomorrow so let me know.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You have my lime green one dc but it still had some purple, and you are colder so?


You know what is really funny. I go back to my bags and what is laying on top but a single bag. Why isnt it in with my other bags as I always put them together and that single bag knew it wasnt ment to be put back into the rest. Karma already know that bag was yours bro. So cool.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

screw it I am ordering this light. http://www.ebay.com/itm/251627100147?ru=http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251627100147&_rdc=1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Man I keep forgetting about the hermies Aero lol, it's all so new to me, the one I'm trying to sex is basically an ibl og though, bear og f4 I believe? Should be fairly stable, my other 2 og crosses in flower so far so good but I've definitely been checking for nuts more and more, seems to be OK, I ddon't really know what to look for other than seeing a hermie once, bananas and balls I guess, alot of pistils have turned red and receeded into the calyx but not from pollination (ihope) it just looks like they are swelling up and maturing (I hope) lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> screw it I am ordering this light. http://www.ebay.com/itm/251627100147?ru=http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251627100147&_rdc=1


that looks like a good deal, but I noticed they were out of the 6500k bulbs.
I run the 6500's and the plants love them....but they can be a little hard on the eyes.


cof


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man I keep forgetting about the hermies Aero lol, it's all so new to me, the one I'm trying to sex is basically an ibl og though, bear og f4 I believe? Should be fairly stable, my other 2 og crosses in flower so far so good but I've definitely been checking for nuts more and more, seems to be OK, I ddon't really know what to look for other than seeing a hermie once, bananas and balls I guess, alot of pistils have turned red and receeded into the calyx but not from pollination (ihope) it just looks like they are swelling up and maturing (I hope) lol


And I keep forgetting about the amount of space you have, sorry.
So actually, I like the idea of you not wasting valuable space on potential males. And you know, for the most part, all you have to do is thoroughly inspect each unknown new female for balls at like day 14 from flip, and do it again before day 20. If they have a few nuts and you made sure and plucked them all, you'll usually be good. You'll still get your seedless smoke , and find out if you want to run it the next time.
Let us know, how it go aight


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> that looks like a good deal, but I noticed they were out of the 6500k bulbs.
> I run the 6500's and the plants love them....but they can be a little hard on the eyes.
> 
> 
> cof


I got 20 6500k bulbs and a few 4100k bulbs I need 3000k so I can mix it up real good. I want to hit photosynthesis in both blue and red as well as uvb. I will give 10% yeild for 10% better quality anyday. I for some reason can grow some really great weed. Now I have to Focus on maximizing its potential and full specrums will most certainly help it. I use AIT bulbs and also true lumen. I got purple out of my c99 on 4 buds. c99 doesnt do purple. the 4 buds was on diff plants under the ati bulbs down the row. So i now have to figure out which bulb did that. the actinic or the coral plus maybe even the true lumen blue. See only a coule hrs a day the plant in flower gets allot of red so blue's are most important like you said with the 6500's. I truelly suggest trying the actinic for uvb and blues with a coral plus. i think you would love them as I have already, Also up your sulfer amount under them and watch what happens. Super omg no way amount of frost.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 29, 2014)

Hell yeah, DC knows what's up! Sulfur for the win!!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice the more sulfur you add the better to a point of coarse, you want a cheap good source .Gypsum blueberrie sulfer fast acting slow release. toss some in around 1/3 from bottom of pot. now for a 1 gal pot you use 3 for 3 gal you use 8-10. that way as you add the sulfur from other sources you hit a higher level. I may not be an expert but I have some really good teachers and I am listening to what is said. Then ones doing it know what I am saying.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Hey DST . The farm in Spain was you going to use it for growing ? Are the laws that relaxed out there now ?


Indeed. Cultivation in Spain is totally legal. The law allows you to grow, but it is totally Illegal to possess (outside of ones private residence, or outside of a MJ Club) or sell MJ. So you can grow and smoke weed at home as much as you want. If you take the Flower or Extract off your property then it's risky. It is totally Legal to grow, produce and sell Cannabis Seeds in Spain. Most police do not bother with possession, but there has been various reports of some police waiting outside busting the people coming out of the MJ Club Associations that they have in Spain. It's not so common and I have never seen it when down there.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh, and to be clear, they fine you on the spot I believe for possession.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2014)

sounds better than the islands to me


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2014)

Soo you would grow for personal only or is that what you would say if they ever did come snooping . I've read quite a bit about the marijuna scene in Spain but so many different reports .


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, I hear that, me too, was busted in NY now I'm a proud owner of a felony. But now I'm in cali and can have 10 lights if needed (whatever can fit 120sq ft x2 since my gf can do the same) but 1 light is fine for now  @209 Cali closet grower
> 
> That's very interesting dst, what a idea, you gonna try that? Sounds like it would work!
> 
> ...



Some people, will remember me getting, popp. . For my outdoor grow. Card expired 6 months ago in 2013 Well went to court, and they tried to say I had 125 lb ''wet/leafs/steam'' , and said, each plant can be 1 to 5 lb worth of bud, with the right nutes. said there drug cop, but never grew??? Anyways, I won the case!!!!! Case got threw out for illegal search. So i learn the hardway. That was my best grow, full of bb gear. I got my card and rooms posted now, so i can grow. Fuck most of the M.P.D in my town. Lol, when I got popped one cop gave me all my bud back. He said ''I'll be smoking too. When I retire. Wish, we had more cops like that.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2014)

The dope house


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> *Damn that sour cherry looks insane! Is that BB gear?* I think that's the one i have on my bday list!!! Damn looking forward to that!
> That's looking fire dr d!! mmm, lucky guys with harvested buds and i'm all over here still flowering
> That canoli hash is the bomb dc
> 
> Quick question, anyone sex unrooted cuts before? I just took a cut of a kog and gonna put it straight to 11/13 to sex it so i can pull males before the roots in the flood table tangle. Hoping it works, i don't see why it wouldn't?


It is indeed BB gear. We got two purple females out of a pack of ten. We have cuts of the second purple one in veg now. It looks to be a darker purple and less red than this one.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2014)

Well time to pop my qq


----------



## Figgy (Dec 30, 2014)

A little bit of DOG yumminess


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 30, 2014)

Figgy said:


> A little bit of DOG yumminessView attachment 3322023


how did you make that? ISO or butane?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have you tried using tupperware? I fold a paper towel in half twice so it's thicker, cut it to the size I need depending how manyseeds iI'm germinating, then run it under warm water and press the excess water out between my palms. Them I put the seeds on the paper towel and fold the paper towel over the seeds and lightly press the towel together to form a nice tight seal on the seeds. Put it in tupperware with the lid closed and I put it in a bag or a drawer for a day or two and I get 100% this way, maybe give this a try brotha!


I may try this and the cup of water method... I had very little success on those 16 seeds so far. No taproots long and healthy... just a few cracked openw/ tiny little taproots that won't grow very big/long...


I'm thinking since I've used the same damn potting medium for 2-3 years straight doing this 
Its gotta be the germination process and me not geting good results w/ healthy taproots. Fudge man I tried a lot of fudging seeds. One of them darkstar seeds did germ tho. They are little just like the southern charm seeds were... sure hope its a keeper/grows ok/etc... been wanting to add that. To my garden/try it.

Next test run I've got a little mini tupperware container... just put the wet paper towel in the container and seal it w/ the seeds folded in the PT? 

Dr 81. That's awesome.... looks like my seeds did when they would germ . Damn.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> So far only one out of like a dozen grown so we will see in the end.



The fireballs pheno I have and love to smoke/grow... it hermies up pretty good. I just try to pick em off. I like the damn smoke too much


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> It is indeed BB gear. We got two purple females out of a pack of ten. We have cuts of the second purple one in veg now. It looks to be a darker purple and less red than this one.


Very nice!! I can't wait to get that baby. Look so pretty and I've never had a cherry strain  sounds so damn good!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Next test run I've got a little mini tupperware container... just put the wet paper towel in the container and seal it w/ the seeds folded in the PT?


Yup, just wet a paper towel under the facet and press out most of the excess water, fold it in half a couple of time to make it nice and thick, then put the seeds on the towel and then fold the towel over the seeds. (i usually fold the edges of the paper towel also to form sort of a seal) and then into the tupperware with the lid on and in to a cabinet or even a bag that light can't shine through. Good luck brotha


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2014)

I have red cherry berry by barney's ..... smelly cherry by BB guys . ..... and that fireballs has cherry pie in the genetics... didn't even think about it.

I never have had a super candy sweet cherry bud of any kind. I've ran that red cherry berry for a while tho and it just has a mild cherry like earthy fruity-ness. There's a touch of that same property in the fireballs pheno I pulled too. 
My smelly cherry is only in veg but it has that same faint earthy cherry/fruit background on the smell when u rub it.
Its a super slow veg'n pheno tho... waiting to find preflowers too hopefully... 

Yeah I've seen great pics of sour cherry. Nice stuff 600! My fav place for grow/weed talk.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Soo you would grow for personal only or is that what you would say if they ever did come snooping . I've read quite a bit about the marijuna scene in Spain but so many different reports .


Producing seeds, there will be a registered company, all the legal and notarised papers necessary to do it. All above board.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> how did you make that? ISO or butane?


That was ISO. Tastes soooo good!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2014)

DST said:


> Producing seeds, there will be a registered company, all the legal and notarised papers necessary to do it. All above board.


Damn. All dressed up and nowhere to go.


cof


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2014)

DST said:


> Producing seeds, there will be a registered company, all the legal and notarised papers necessary to do it. All above board.


I ave a high times article which touches on the legal side of the grow scene and the cops there and what they do etc... sounded really easy-going actually if I remember right and man I wush I had one of those nice flat rooftops to grow on!!!! See em in spain pics a lot. Some good breeders there too!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2014)

Well ... pooey... the seeds were kind of a flop overall so far... going to have to practice with bagseeds or somethin... my veg is too full any how. I plan on seting up a co-op grow with a buddy and have plenty ready to flower. 

thx for the germ help tho guys, got some ideas now. 

At least I have a few plants veg'n , few being an understatement just took a few clones. Go figure those are fine but not my seeds. 

2 venus flytrap (new pheno/ #2). And took another clone of my og 18. So lanky and stretchy but so good!! Sometimes it can be harder to clone that one too. The VFT is a nice indica like hybrid, easy to grow, not lanky. My last venus flytrap (rest in peace) was very og/chem like is flavor and taste with that funky skunk. Strong high and lack of tolerance build-up too. Not as citrus and sharp on the tongue tho as the og 18. Closer to my Dinachem in flavor and structure. 
Venus fly trap was good to me tho. I hope it is again as it seems great again so far on this seed.  nice under-rated strain. Sister to wonder woman, another nice one. Wonder woman is much more common here tho.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 30, 2014)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Some people, will remember me getting, popp. . For my outdoor grow. Card expired 6 months ago in 2013 Well went to court, and they tried to say I had 125 lb ''wet/leafs/steam'' , and said, each plant can be 1 to 5 lb worth of bud, with the right nutes. said there drug cop, but never grew??? Anyways, I won the case!!!!! Case got threw out for illegal search. So i learn the hardway. That was my best grow, full of bb gear. I got my card and rooms posted now, so i can grow. Fuck most of the M.P.D in my town. Lol, when I got popped one cop gave me all my bud back. He said ''I'll be smoking too. When I retire. Wish, we had more cops like that.


Word bro, when I got popped. I just owned up to what was mine. It was just a small closet with like 2 moms 15 cuttings (no roots) and like an ounce in a jar, a headstash project.. I ended up with a disorderly conduct charge and $150 fine. It looked like so much more when they bagged it all up and we took the walk of shame. Basically thee whole neighborhood knew that I was smoking the best shit, but didnt really know where it came from. Had to move away. I still visit around there sometimes and still get asked whats up. Nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 30, 2014)

Well boys you've taught me WELL very well 

2xDinafemCheese
2xBB DBxSK

I'm finally getting the habf of this scrog I got my Anaheim og in veg I plant to fill the entire tent with it once these four are done.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 30, 2014)

My 16w sylvania cfl grow light is broken in the safety switch  Had to pul out the 6w led for my clones. Heated bathroom floor helps 
 
After the up-potting last night and getting straight under the hps i was expecting a shock state for a day or two. But crazy how much the little bugger has allready grown in 24hours.
High hopes for this one. Looks more potent than its siblings.
 
Watched Fury. Im so tired of war movies. But tanks worked. Good movie.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

Lookin good Nyc! Have you thoughtabout growing a 4 ft plant then flipping it on its side and throwing a net on top? I have some friends that do it that way, really quick way to fill a whole net with one plant. They repot it into a big pot on the edge of the net (need to cut a slit in the side of the pot so the stem can grow through) but it's pretty cool. I haven't tried it myself but my friends do it and it's simple to water just the one plant 

What I'd give for a heated bathroom floor hydro, that sounds so nice for the winter!! 

Aero, have you heard about the two people dieing in our area from the high winds? Also someone killed by the cops last night? Wtf, some crazy shit in this town for 24 hrs time


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lookin good Nyc! Have you thoughtabout growing a 4 ft plant then flipping it on its side and throwing a net on top? I have some friends that do it that way, really quick way to fill a whole net with one plant. They repot it into a big pot on the edge of the net (need to cut a slit in the side of the pot so the stem can grow through) but it's pretty cool. I haven't tried it myself but my friends do it and it's simple to water just the one plant
> 
> What I'd give for a heated bathroom floor hydro, that sounds so nice for the winter!!
> 
> Aero, have you heard about the two people dieing in our area from the high winds? Also someone killed by the cops last night? Wtf, some crazy shit in this town for 24 hrs time


No I have't dude. I just got
Home. Been gone most of the day. Haven't even turned on the tv yet. But did you lose power today?
Both of my brothers lost power, and they live up your way.
My power was surging before I left.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Now that's purple...
  
Purple calyxes and purple leaves, purple lovers dream


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Now that's purple...
> View attachment 3322245 View attachment 3322251
> Purple calyxes and purple leaves, purple lovers dream


What strain? Hows she yield? My Black Sour Bubble cut is all purp but not as hefty as the other cuts.


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lookin good Nyc! Have you thoughtabout growing a 4 ft plant then flipping it on its side and throwing a net on top? I have some friends that do it that way, really quick way to fill a whole net with one plant. They repot it into a big pot on the edge of the net (need to cut a slit in the side of the pot so the stem can grow through) but it's pretty cool. I haven't tried it myself but my friends do it and it's simple to water just the one plant
> 
> What I'd give for a heated bathroom floor hydro, that sounds so nice for the winter!!
> 
> Aero, have you heard about the two people dieing in our area from the high winds? Also someone killed by the cops last night? Wtf, some crazy shit in this town for 24 hrs time


Bro If you can find me some pics of that or a tutorial I'd be very thankful


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Now that's purple...
> View attachment 3322245 View attachment 3322251
> Purple calyxes and purple leaves, purple lovers dream


Sweeeet!
Hey, You guys remember me talking about my buddy with the purple cookies?
I snapped a couple of shitty pics. But turned down a momma he wanted to give me. Straight up bomb ass purple, but probably only a 1 MAYBE 1-1/4lb per 1k watt of light type of thing. It sort of reminded me of a monster cookies cut I ran last year. Another absolutely pathetic yielder.
2 really shitty pics:


And here is my boy REX again:

Lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> What strain? Hows she yield? My Black Sour Bubble cut is all purp but not as hefty as the other cuts.


@genuity creation. Honeybee f2. This is the pheno I was looking for. First time I found her was in f1 and she had a medium yield. Lil over 2 ozs I got last time. First time running this cut as last one didn't have purple leaves to, just purple calyxes.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 30, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Sweeeet!
> Hey, You guys remember me talking about my buddy with the purple cookies?
> I snapped a couple of shitty pics. But turned down a momma he wanted to give me. Straight up bomb ass purple, but probably only a 1 MAYBE 1-1/4lb per 1k watt of light type of thing. It sort of reminded me of a monster cookies cut I ran last year. Another absolutely pathetic yielder.
> 2 really shitty pics:
> ...


Thats the cut Im tryna get right now. Thats the forum cookies cut right there. Shit supposed to be fire. Can u smell the chocolate/mint?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Thats the cut Im tryna get right now. Thats the forum cookies cut right there. Shit supposed to be fire. Can u smell the chocolate/mint?


I've got 3 seedlings going right now that came from GSC forum cut. We found a few beans in a hp me and a friend shared.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

We didn't lose power but it was pretty gnarly last night man. We lost water for a couple hours the other day though, I was buggin about that, guess a pipe or something on my road broke but they fixed it quick

Damn giggles that's a beaut! Love purple strains!! 

I'll see what I can find Nyc, gimme a little bit and I'll put some stuff together


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Thats the cut Im tryna get right now. Thats the forum cookies cut right there. Shit supposed to be fire. Can u smell the chocolate/mint?


Yeah, I would say there was a little mint on top of OG type of smell. But with some purps also?
Is the forum cut purple? I haven't run thin mint or forum cut,so I have no Idea. I'm out of the loop with the cookies for the most part


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got 3 seedlings going right now that came from GSC forum cut. We found a few beans in a hp me and a friend shared.


The result from those beans you got would be fortune cookies rite?


----------



## Figgy (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Now that's purple...
> View attachment 3322245 View attachment 3322251
> Purple calyxes and purple leaves, purple lovers dream


That is a beautiful pheno!  Well done sir! Now let's hope she smokes as well as she looks. Keep us updated on her. Shit, start a journal and PM me when I can sub it up.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> The result from those beans you got would be fortune cookies rite?


I'm not sure but I think fortune cookies is Jo og x ? 

What I got is beans from a hp of forum cookies cut. Some grew it and we found like 8 beans so we grew them out and there's a black pheno and pine pheno. I'm looking for a nice mix in these ones.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm thinking if full legal weed happens in California in 2016 I may open stores and sell bongs, pipes weed. I think a name of Build A Bong, kind of like the build a bear stores for kids.. But this store you come in and pick from 1000 of parts and build your own custom bong.. 

Edit: Jurple makes my mind go crazy....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm having trouble finding any info online about growing vertical and flowering horizontal Nyc, I'm sure iit's somewhere online though. Here's a scrog thread, also search for trellis growing as that's the proper term. I'll keep looking though man

That looks dank as hell Aero, typical yield though, I wish killer strains would yield big especially ogs, I'm always turned off by og yields but can't live with out em lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/enter-the-scrog-scroggers-united-post-page.515987/page-241

The scrog thread, forgot to post it in my response lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not sure but I think fortune cookies is Jo og x ?
> 
> What I got is beans from a hp of forum cookies cut. Some grew it and we found like 8 beans so we grew them out and there's a black pheno and pine pheno. I'm looking for a nice mix in these ones.


Ahhh, ok, shows you how much I know about these cookie crosses.
I had always thought fortune cookies was bag seed from gsc.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not sure but I think fortune cookies is Jo og x ?
> 
> What I got is beans from a hp of forum cookies cut. Some grew it and we found like 8 beans so we grew them out and there's a black pheno and pine pheno. I'm looking for a nice mix in these ones.


awesome giggs


giggles26 said:


> I'm not sure but I think fortune cookies is Jo og x ?
> 
> What I got is beans from a hp of forum cookies cut. Some grew it and we found like 8 beans so we grew them out and there's a black pheno and pine pheno. I'm looking for a nice mix in these ones.


you're thinking of fortune teller I think gsc x jo


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Ahhh, ok, shows you how much I know about these cookie crosses.
> I had always thought fortune cookies was bag seed from gsc.


It's possible but I'm pretty sure it's Jo og x something but I could be wrong to lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lookin good Nyc! Have you thoughtabout growing a 4 ft plant then flipping it on its side and throwing a net on top? I have some friends that do it that way, really quick way to fill a whole net with one plant. They repot it into a big pot on the edge of the net (need to cut a slit in the side of the pot so the stem can grow through) but it's pretty cool. I haven't tried it myself but my friends do it and it's simple to water just the one plant
> 
> What I'd give for a heated bathroom floor hydro, that sounds so nice for the winter!!
> 
> Aero, have you heard about the two people dieing in our area from the high winds? Also someone killed by the cops last night? Wtf, some crazy shit in this town for 24 hrs time


Ok, yeah, that's all bad shit man.
Especially the 28yo dude and his dog, who were killed in that shack/shed.
It's supposed to be really windy by me again tonight. Great!
We get it the worse where I live(near Pentz)


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> awesome giggs
> 
> you're thinking of fortune teller I think gsc x jo


So many strains it's hard to keep them straight. Dog treats is what? Dog x fortune teller?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So many strains it's hard to keep them straight. Dog treats is what? Dog x fortune teller?


Dog#2 x Fortune Teller


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)

hope I get a purple Honeybee too, yours looks beautiful giggles

my fb#1 is getting a little color


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 30, 2014)

I have buddy nearby that said I can have a cut. I just want some chocolate bud. The forum cut is supposed to be bagseeds from some of the original "thin mint" cut. It comes out dark purple,low weight, but super frosty. Im pretty sure the pic above is the forum cut. 
@Giggles im very interested to see how those seeds turn out.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Dog#2 x Fortune Teller


Nice speaking of dog treats here's one 
 
Sexy bitch, yes yes she is. I might be a lil butt stonked lol...


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm having trouble finding any info online about growing vertical and flowering horizontal Nyc, I'm sure iit's somewhere online though. Here's a scrog thread, also search for trellis growing as that's the proper term. I'll keep looking though man
> 
> That looks dank as hell Aero, typical yield though, I wish killer strains would yield big especially ogs, I'm always turned off by og yields but can't live with out em lol


you can start it and lst it sideways to fill in an area and keep it going sideways. I kinda did that in AIS with c99 and it turned out good.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 30, 2014)

gigs you got some nice looking plants going. I have to get that purple HD from doc in spring. I need to take pics tomorrow as I got allot of strains going. over 10. I am gonna have a great 4/20/15 for sure. I am sober tongiht as I got to dam high last night.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> gigs you got some nice looking plants going. I have to get that purple HD from doc in spring. I need to take pics tomorrow as I got allot of strains going. over 10. I am gonna have a great 4/20/15 for sure. I am sober tongiht as I got to dam high last night.


10? Get on my level son. I've got 20 lol! 

But no 10 is hard enough. You're welcome to a cut of this girl. Anyone is welcome to whatever I have.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn Aero good luck, hoping no power outages bro. I just checked my pge current usage (called then last Tuesday bitchin about my bill) and since the exact day I called my usage has doubled. Says I'm on track for a $600 bill..... So pissed right now, they are fucking me man. 90 kilowatts a day!?! Up from 40! Over night!? I fucking hate this company man, they better fix whatever problem they have soon


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just some lowers on my dog #2.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 10? Get on my level son. I've got 20 lol!
> 
> But no 10 is hard enough. You're welcome to a cut of this girl. Anyone is welcome to whatever I have.


10 strains bro. I got over 40 plants going. I should have said it better.I will know what strains I like for sure.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 30, 2014)

Dam alpha that is nuts. you got a bad meter. I seen that before. cal a local electrician to change it. 
Gigs I can handle anymore strain till spring maybe. I have them lined up. I had to order another light so I can flower in closet and since its a fluorescent I can run flower room this summer with the fluorescent and led's I got. this new light puts me at 2650 watts running just with lights.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> 10 strains bro. I got over 40 plants going. I should have said it better.I will know what strains I like for sure.


I know you meant strains, that's why I said get on my level, as in I've got 20 diff strains lol...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks DC, Ill definitely call a electrician to check it out now, we have these meters called "smart meters" and I swear they are not too smart. It's nerve wrecking and stressing me out, I only run one light and my usage with this electric company has never been over 45-55 kilowatts a day, even in the summer running central ac non stop in 110 degree days. I can't afford a 600$ monthy bill  something has to be wrong :/

Hope every one has a good night, take care 600. And as my dogs say, bros before hoes


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

I like my girls wet.........


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well that's a hell of a way to end 2014. I found another purple honeybee! Wahoo!
 
I'm guessing this pheno doesn't have much more then a couple weeks left on her by the looks of it. Will put her at 8 weeks and I'm okay with that 
Harlequin x Maui #2

Have a great night 6 and let's make 2015 count!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just got up and the frigging house is 46 degrees, the auger went on the pellet stove
this is not the way to finish 2014 or start 2015. Back to burning oil, shit!
Anyway, Extrema, Cherry Puff, PWxOG are in paper towel now, hope this year coming
is better than this one was.
Everybody have a happy and safe new years eve, I'm just going to burn the old year out
and the new one in.


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 31, 2014)

One of my keepers. running it topped from now on. as you can see massive colas. We shall call this phenotype Lemon Hush (its East Coast Sour Diesel Haze by Connisseur Genetics).


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is another keeper. Cheese surprise by breeders boutique. Its got some amazingly fruity floral spicy and earthy smell to it. Going to scrog it in a few weeks under the whole 4x4 with the 600 all by itself... well assuming she fills in proper. otheriwse i might tuck a few smaller plants up on raisers in the corners. Got a killer scrog ready to setup as soon as the current grow is completed here sometime in the next 3-4 weeks


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn Aero good luck, hoping no power outages bro. I just checked my pge current usage (called then last Tuesday bitchin about my bill) and since the exact day I called my usage has doubled. Says I'm on track for a $600 bill..... So pissed right now, they are fucking me man. 90 kilowatts a day!?! Up from 40! Over night!? I fucking hate this company man, they better fix whatever problem they have soon


If I were you, I would call PG&E. Tell them there is no way your using that much power. And they will prob swap out meters. 
And oh yeah, do you qualify for the care program from pge? Makes for a super cheap rate
Wish I did.
My younger brother who lives up by you is on it. He has 5 lights going. I think he's nuts, but they still haven't booted him off.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2014)

@AlphaPhase, have you checked your ballast(s) for R F interference with your
"smart meter" yet? my old ballasts raised hell with anything radio controlled.
They were older digital without R F shielding.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 31, 2014)

Gigs I think you have more room than I do bu tI will try and catch up as when my new light gets here I drop more strains. . I am doing so many so I can see what strains I like the affect of and taste of coarse. Yield is nice but not a big priority for me. Quality in affect is highest on my list.
Okay here is the main room took allot of pics to cover it all. the ones with leaf issues are the c99 as the mites tore them the fuck up. I got them 1/2 healthy well the tops anyway, so if I need room I can toss a couple of them but dont think I do with new light coming. I will say what is what in the pics as I have several strains in here.
-----------------------------------
Left side ghost all 3.





-----------------------------------
same 3 ghose on left also ghost in front then its C99 all the rest.





------------------------------------
ghost and c99 again you can tell





-----------------------------------
Now you will see 2 c99 that said fuck them mites and are doing just as good as the ghost they are far back then its ghose in front of them





-----------------------------------
slee skunk x skunk(flowers onit) and some c99/ghost





-------------------------------------
Right side of room





------------------------------------
Left side of room





-------------------------------------
Middle of room





-------------------------------------
Here are M+M/S.SxS and GGxPCK(she should be prego I hope, I will put her with the other GG male when its ready to drop pollen to make sure.





They are doing great now except the mite damage which I cannot fix that. you see I folair feed them each morning right when lights go off. The biggest c99/ghost are right about 5 feet tall.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Let's start this morning off with a lil cherry puff...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice. Will post my seeds sow today.. I just use rook wool cubes, and a light nute, and 5 to 7 days. I got 100% lift off


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3322692


Do I see a Ghost in there?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just some dank lil nugs hanging around....
 
and the swell is on.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Do I see a Ghost in there?


Yea sorry had to step away on the left back is bobs fireballs #1, ghost is only 6 in to fill it out, and front is alligator kush.
On the right back is granddad balls, and front is the gdp x bp beast!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 31, 2014)

Doc is that the only ghost you got right now? Mine are huge of the ones I that was the size I sent. She will grow fast.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Doc is that the only ghost you got right now? Mine are huge of the ones I that was the size I send he will grow fast.


No man just a cutting to fill out its stretch and how it will do in a sog setup. Next run in the octagon will be swamp wreck, ghost train haze, and cindy99


----------



## Enwhysea (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> No man just a cutting to fill out its stretch and how it will do in a sog setup. Next run in the octagon will be swamp wreck, ghost train haze, and cindy99


hey doc how you liking those grow bags i thought about picking some up are there any advantages over pots ( imsure they work better for your octagon though


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year guys! Taking the car out after dinner to say happy new year to friends and family in the area. Packing some sticks for the ride 
Hope you have a good transition! =


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 31, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn Aero good luck, hoping no power outages bro. I just checked my pge current usage (called then last Tuesday bitchin about my bill) and since the exact day I called my usage has doubled. Says I'm on track for a $600 bill..... So pissed right now, they are fucking me man. 90 kilowatts a day!?! Up from 40! Over night!? I fucking hate this company man, they better fix whatever problem they have soon


 Electric heat or ? electric stove ?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year to ya to hydro! May your 2015 be better then 2014! Maybe you'll find some big titted chick with a fat ass tonight that loves to smoke and grow


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 31, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Happy new year guys! Taking the car out after dinner to say happy new year to friends and family in the area. Packing some sticks for the ride
> Hope you have a good transition! =
> View attachment 3322746


holy cow Batman those cones are huge.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> holy cow Batman those cones are huge.


Go big or stay on the porch


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> hey doc how you liking those grow bags i thought about picking some up are there any advantages over pots ( imsure they work better for your octagon though


They where cheap is why i got them but they work just fine. It my octagon is made for them though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> holy cow Batman those cones are huge.


I can twist one like that up my boys old lady in germany showed me how. My old lady made the cones like that and filled them


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2014)

One downside to the bags that I have noticed is since they are soft, they can change shape a little if you have to move them around and then you can get gaps around the edges which make it harder to water them. The water just wants to run down the sides of the soil instead of going into the soil.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

I will hit them with some top dressing and it will fill the gaps.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 31, 2014)

New convertible Ti nail. Can do male/female 11-18mm. Pretty cool piece. Should bring in the new year well tonight!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2014)

Evening folk's, just in quick to say Happy New Year when it comes to all !!!!

Let's hope its a better year than last for " for me anyway lol "

( anyone fortunate enough not to have kids, or has someone kind enough to watch them and are out for the bell's ringing at 12, hope yous have a blast!!! )

now i'm going to sit in and listen to the fireworks...... but got some nice Cheese


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> If I were you, I would call PG&E. Tell them there is no way your using that much power. And they will prob swap out meters.
> And oh yeah, do you qualify for the care program from pge? Makes for a super cheap rate
> Wish I did.
> My younger brother who lives up by you is on it. He has 5 lights going. I think he's nuts, but they still haven't booted him off.





oldman60 said:


> I'll call them back again and hopefully they can swap out the meter. I should qualify for the care program but for some reason I don't! And I have no idea why  I'm going to ask about it again because even when my bill was $250 I could still use a discount, we're barely getting by at the moment  The only major things i run in this house is x1 1000w light, x6 33w bulbs and a small 300w dehumidifier once in a while at night. I even keep the thermostat at 62. Makes no sense how they can say I use 85kw a day.
> 
> @AlphaPhase, have you checked your ballast(s) for R F interference with your
> "smart meter" yet? my old ballasts raised hell with anything radio controlled.
> They were older digital without R F shielding.


I only use magnetic ballast :/ Hope you get your heat up and running soon bro, that sucks about the auger especially this far into winter dang


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice seeing you cinders. Happy new year pal.

And to all.... Let's get some shit done in 2015.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

hippy132 said:


> Electric heat or ? electric stove ?


Both, but we usually cook a meal that lasts a couple days so only use the oven a few times a week and been keeping the thermostat at low 60s :/ Have a fire place but haven't used it yet but will be soon after we get some fire wood. During the summer we the ac would run all day and night and we used the same appliances as well and the bill never went over 1500kw even in mid summer so i'm wicked stumped on the huge spike they say i'm all of a sudden using, it's stressful thinking they will charge me so much for a monthly bill, I should be able to run 3 or 4 lights for that cost!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry about my electric memoirs 600 lol

Hope everyone has a *awesome new year*, make it the *best* one yet! I forgot it was new years eve 

Hydro, those are some nice cones bro. Giggles your plants are looking nice, couple more weeks man woohoo!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh snap!!!! A fairy has arrived on such a perfect day!!! Thank you so much!!!! Such a great surprise  perfect way to kick off the new year


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy Hogmanay Club 600.




Slainte Mhath
DST


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 31, 2014)

Danger danger!
Shiiit ima feel bad in my knee tomoroz..


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2014)

DST said:


> Happy Hogmanay Club 600.
> View attachment 3322867
> View attachment 3322869
> View attachment 3322870
> ...


This man knows how to bring in the new year!!!
Mine will be Black Jack and The Glenlivet.
@hydro, hope the knee is getting better, I know it won't hurt tonight.
 HAPPY NEW YEAR 600!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2014)

I always havea a few Glenlivets at hand. I get nervous when the bottles get low


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2014)

My wife just asked me...so when did you get so wrecked? lmfao.........


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 31, 2014)

DST said:


> Happy Hogmanay Club 600.
> View attachment 3322867
> View attachment 3322869
> View attachment 3322870
> ...


Nice kicks brah
Happy New year 600, may this new year bring you many buds.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well looks like the flower room will be nice a full for the year 2015, just threw 13 more into flower  

@AlphaPhase what' did the fairy bring you? I'm pretty sure I've seen a package like that lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2014)

The fairy was busy, lol.
I got a sweet ass care package today as well. Oh thank you kind fairy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well looks like the flower room will be nice a full for the year 2015, just threw 13 more into flower
> 
> @AlphaPhase what' did the fairy bring you? I'm pretty sure I've seen a package like that lol.


Some much needed beans and cookies!!!  I'm super stoked I'll be able to sleep til harvest now  

I already got a funky smell in my flood table res GRRRRRRR.... Stripped it apart and scrubbed it, I think my flood level was too low and roots near the top were drying out and falling off and rotting  Thank god for the new beans because who knows what will become of the flood table babies  All I have if those don't make it is a purple p, 24kwg and spb mom left *sigh*


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Danger danger!
> Shiiit ima feel bad in my knee tomoroz..
> View attachment 3322892


Share!! It's been like 10 years (well maybe 4 because I'm pretty sure I had some a few drunken new years ago lol) since I've had a rush lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2014)

10 weeks on Monday I think.......

 
 


 Happy new year boys!


----------



## moondance (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone keep the flowers flowing!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2014)

Yep yep happy new year all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

Very nice yorkshire! You gotta be getting close to the El choperooni. 

I'm at 39 days and I'll be taking them to 75 days or so, depending. The sour powers are starting to kush up nicely, og always makes me nervous with how slow they bud but then they rip hard in the late weeks and redeem themselves


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2014)

DST said:


> My wife just asked me...so when did you get so wrecked? lmfao.........


I started the first week of Dec. for my birthday present to myself.
First doob was SAD I grew last fall, soo sweet and hashy I was wrecked for hours.
Now I have some Nirvana's Black Jack a friend grew.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year @Club600 
Wishing I was back in Hawaii, this cold in California sucks!!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can twist one like that up my boys old lady in germany showed me how. My old lady made the cones like that and filled them


Then you have to teach me. I dont think I can smoke that much of my weed. I like being baked not overboard. That is for a party. 



Dezracer said:


> One downside to the bags that I have noticed is since they are soft, they can change shape a little if you have to move them around and then you can get gaps around the edges which make it harder to water them. The water just wants to run down the sides of the soil instead of going into the soil.


 I think that isnt a bad thing as soil get set and moving it alows the roots to readjust in the soil, some plants may not like that but I think most will. I push in on the pots I check for water all the time, then I top dress as it settles or gets ate by the roots.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Nice seeing you cinders. Happy new year pal.
> 
> And to all.... Let's get some shit done in 2015.


 Now bro you are talking about what I am thinking. get errr done in 2015 oh yeah.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Then you have to teach me. I dont think I can smoke that much of my weed. I like being baked not overboard. That is for a party.
> 
> 
> I think that isnt a bad thing as soil get set and moving it alows the roots to readjust in the soil, some plants may not like that but I think most will. I push in on the pots I check for water all the time, then I top dress as it settles or gets ate by the roots.


Me and the old lady will put one down with hash it no worries but i smoke about 7 to 10 grams a day. i will post a video of the roll on my thread. Had a kid ask me to do it already


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 31, 2014)

@Dr.D81 and @natro.hydro need to get together as you all smoke more than me. I cant smoke that non stop. I do like to smoke dont get me wrong but I like a certain high level and when I get it i slow down and try to stay at that level. I bet you could smoke me under the table. I am just high and who knows what I just said lmao.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

@DCobeen i'm the SAME way bro! lol, even though I smoke a lot, I smoke a little if that makes sense, my tolerance is low and it doesn't take me much to get where I need to be, except when i'm in bed I'll smoke and smoke until i get to the next level to sleep  I got some dankies today and lovin smoking some new stuff  But most people smoke me under the table too. Back when I had the right strain that was meant for me I could smoke it all day, like a couple ounces a week, and it was potent, but it reacted perfectly with my system, because everyone's cannabinoid receptors react differently, everyone experiences the high different


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh dude I just did two FAT ass dabs of co2 wax. Never done this shit before but holy hell im retarded and bout to go to bars and fucking a boys its gonna be a good new year lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Me and the old lady will put one down with hash it no worries but i smoke about 7 to 10 grams a day. i will post a video of the roll on my thread. Had a kid ask me to do it already


I remembered you saying that while you were here and decided to check how much I smoke. I figured out I'm right around 4 grams a day if I'm working and 5-6 if I'm not.
It seems like a lot to me but whatever. As long as I can grow enough to keep in supply, I'm good.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, I am a lite weight. I smoke maybe two or three times a week and I like stuff that makes me laugh and Bud that makes me want to get up and go. Last concert I went to people were passing stuff around and two hits and I more focused on someone's shoes and my beer can that was huge then the concert..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, I am a lite weight. I smoke maybe two or three times a week and I like stuff that makes me laugh and Bud that makes me want to get up and go. Last concert I went to people were passing stuff around and two hits and I more focused on someone's shoes and my beer can that was huge then the concert..


Man it keeps me " normal " or more accurately socially functional. If i had not found weed i would have been a weirdo nerd.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2014)

I will typically do two bags through the vape to myself at a time. If I smoke, it's two big ass bowls or a bowl of hash at a time. If it's evening time, I'll do three bags or three bowls. Weekend days I will run through more because I smoke/vape all day long and all night until bedtime.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dezracer said:


> I will typically do two bags through the vape to myself at a time. If I smoke, it's two big ass bowls or a bowl of hash at a time. If it's evening time, I'll do three bags or three bowls. Weekend days I will run through more because I smoke/vape all day long and all night until bedtime.


I smoke two joints before i smoke two joints and then i smoke two more


Hard work good hard work fine but, first take care of head


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2014)

Totally, LOL.

Speaking of that, I think it's time go vape some more. I'm not smoking today because my wife doesn't like kissing on me if I've been smoking


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year yall. Make it a good one, better yet make it the best year you've ever had. It's up to you and the choices you'll make, but it can be done. Don't take no for an answer, be different, think differently, be positive. Seriously, just take the new year and kick it's ass. My new year resolution is to put a down payment on a house and get get my shit together. There's no better time than now to make changes for the better and to prove those that say you can't, that you CAN. Better yet, who even cares what others think, make the changes that you personally think you need to make. You want a new car? Go get that son of a B! You want to lose weight? Go tear that gym up! You want... Well you get the point. Cheers to everyone, this will be the best year of our lives and guess what? Next year will be even better! No excuses, we only have one of these things called life so what's the sense in bitchin and crying when everyday your closer to dying. Make those changes and make your lives all that you know they can be. Remember, nothing is anyone else's fault. You as a person have all the power needed to better yourselves. BLESS


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm similar dez. Except its two of us! Lol. Plus some family and peeps in need. Had to step up my game to keep from buying it. Lol. 

Remember my harvest... Yeah... 10 zips. I have like 3-4grams left...lol. Forced tolerance break for a while. In my defense I gave away a QP...lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

happy new years 600


Got a roach in my hand and one more a coming


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is what I'm working on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm similar dez. Except its two of us! Lol. Plus some family and peeps in need. Had to step up my game to keep from buying it. Lol.
> 
> Remember my harvest... Yeah... 10 zips. I have like 3-4grams left...lol. Forced tolerance break for a while. In my defense I gave away a QP...lol.


I smoked all day when i meet you went to chaka's and he started with the cherry pie and moved to the bubba. After an hour we hit the road and i had to drive home so i guess i may just need a t brake my self


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Here is what I'm working on
> View attachment 3323119 View attachment 3323120


Fb #1 ? If so i am 2 days in on it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 31, 2014)

That's one of the frostiest plants I've ever seen someguy, what is that!?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking good SG! Happy new year club 6!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 31, 2014)

I cant say what ive smoked today other tha total bout 4g flower and 5g hash. I smoke most people down. Just had a blowjob and 2 cbd cookies. First day of new year, goodnight


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

Top one is fireballs one from @BobBitchen 
Bottom is 9lb hammer from hyroot. 

I got others

Ak47. Cherry cut supposedly
 
Blue dream clone only. DJ short bb x Santa Cruz haze.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I cant say what ive smoked today other tha total bout 4g flower and 5g hash. I smoke most people down. Just had a *blowjob* and 2 cbd cookies. First day of new year, goodnight


I think that's all I heard out of that whole thing lol. Glad things are looking up bro!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

Pre 98 bubba
 
Cherry Pie
 
And a cherry Pie clone for the led sog


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 31, 2014)

Well seeds are sowed. Will post those pics I took. Popped 10, qrazy quarks, 5 dippsy ellsy, 5 db x sour kush.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

@Dr.D81 bubba looks great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> @Dr.D81 bubba looks great.


It has done nicely going from soilless to soil


----------



## moondance (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a bowl packed all day long and toke from wake and bake to bedtime hash lol. I put a BASH, 2 ww's and 2 QQ in dirt for the new year in hopes of a female Quake. the rest should be good moms I'm hoping. 3 weeks in the PK and ED look great, I love the fact my PK has tricks all thee way up the fan leaf stems amazing. I will have to get the other laptop out and upload the pics. The carrots, beets lettuce are growing great under the 8 bulb, we got a full run or radishes already. Pics upcoming!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

That fireball is freakin insane!! Damn it's nice, very lovely plant for sure.


----------



## moondance (Jan 1, 2015)

Pictures as promised we got new veg area with veggies mixed in LOL, waiting on ups to deliver new hood and bulb.

Fireballs mom short pheno, 

PK bud close up 3 weeks in

ED bud shot 3 weeks in

Group shot, looking sexy sexy. I love these genetis the branching is so strong and solid.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 1, 2015)

@genuity yo you killed those Fireballs fareal. That Cherry Puff male you used is really putting out and complementing the moms very well. You got a great eye bro. Love seeing everyone do well with your work


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Both, but we usually cook a meal that lasts a couple days so only use the oven a few times a week and been keeping the thermostat at low 60s :/ Have a fire place but haven't used it yet but will be soon after we get some fire wood. During the summer we the ac would run all day and night and we used the same appliances as well and the bill never went over 1500kw even in mid summer so i'm wicked stumped on the huge spike they say i'm all of a sudden using, it's stressful thinking they will charge me so much for a monthly bill, I should be able to run 3 or 4 lights for that cost!


Top tier is .32 cents per kwh for us. So $115.00 per month, per 1k light on 12/12. 
Let us all grow more bud in 2015. Happy new years everyone!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 1, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Top tier is .32 cents per kwh for us. So $115.00 per month, per 1k light on 12/12.
> Let us all grow more bud in 2015. Happy new years everyone!


Jeeez! I can run 3 600's for that much. I guess my rates aren't too bad.
I'm running 2400 watts and pay about $160.00 per mo. over and above my reg. bill.
On a happier note 2015 is starting well, PWxOG popped in 24 hrs. now waiting on 
the rest.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know why.... 2015 feels pretty damn good. Hope no ones feeling too rough this morning.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 1, 2015)

.35 to .55 kWh for me, sucks to live here.

 Well plants in flower are going south. 2000w waste. Temps where in the in the 50f at night and 60 to 70f with lights on. Nighs are slowing root growth. So will move my plants in my house.

Well I soaked my cubes in 2 cc/1 gal. Of nutes of max grow. Every cube gets a very light squeeze till water stops. Just put seeds in and in 5-7 days they pop out. And go in dirt. I like to do it like this. So I know, what pops and what don't.. 

10 qrazy quaka, 5 dippsy ellsys, 5 sour x db


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 1, 2015)

Also keep it warm 72 -80


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 1, 2015)

Playing around with photo editor  Body feels beat today.. Hope yall had a great new year!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know why.... 2015 feels pretty damn good. Hope no ones feeling too rough this morning.


I'm feeling pretty damn good this morning. Stayed up and watched dumb and dumber to with family to bring in the new year and then had a dab and passed the fuck out!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just came upstairs and am happy to say Extrema and Cherry Puff popped! 9 for 9,
all baby's have nice 1.5 - 2" tap roots and are going into cups this afternoon.
2015 is most def looking up.
Thank you seed fairy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Just came upstairs and am happy to say Extrema and Cherry Puff popped! 9 for 9,
> all baby's have nice 1.5 - 2" tap roots and are going into cups this afternoon.
> 2015 is most def looking up.
> Thank you seed fairy.


I can't wait to pop mines. Man 2015 is gonna be a great year. Seed fairy brought me a gift last night too with a great promo from SinCity and the year has just started lol. Many more gifts from her to come!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Here is what I'm working on
> View attachment 3323119 View attachment 3323120


That looks real good. You hitting that with sulfur?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 1, 2015)

I ate two of Cof's cookies last night. His butter cookies are excellent!
One right after dinner and another about an hour later and it was a nice compliment to my Bubba Kush I was running in the vape. 

We watched the new years rocking eve show with the kids and played some games. We ate some filet mignon fondue for dinner and then chocolate fondue for dessert.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you.
I wonder where the munchies came from......

Happy New Year!


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I wonder where the munchies came from......
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


They are good
I am making co2 hash saturday and butter . Sunday is space cake day


----------



## Figgy (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy 2015 sixers! I Had to pick up today at work to pay HOA dues. The money is just too good so it's all good. Have a kick ass year, and may your 2015 grows be bountiful and dank!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 1, 2015)

@DCobeen
No. I'm using mostly organic tea now in passive hydro. I call them smart hempies. Its a smart pot 5gl w a saucer in the bottom for rez.

Here is the tent about a week ago I think. Those close ups are at 4weeks flower. This shot is like 3wks I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Og Lerry x Blue Moonshine


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 1, 2015)

All good stuff in here today. Nice pics SG and Dr.D. Some nice seed pron, for sure.

Happy New Year to all my 600 peeps!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2015)

Dr

That should be an excellent cross.


cof


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 1, 2015)

This is some of the bud I was smoking on last night. Supposed to be straight out of WA. Some cactus, shit is some firrreee.

Kinda thinking about buying some seeds of it because I like it that much. Jordan of the Islands is the breeder and they are not even that bad a price, 40 bucks for 10 seeds of a nice NL cross
http://www.cannazon.com/Cannabis-Seeds/Jordan-Of-the-Islands/Jordan-Of-the-Islands-Cactus


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Dr
> 
> That should be an excellent cross.
> 
> ...


The 2010 dog x bms is the one i want to pop


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Just came upstairs and am happy to say Extrema and Cherry Puff popped! 9 for 9,
> all baby's have nice 1.5 - 2" tap roots and are going into cups this afternoon.
> 2015 is most def looking up.
> Thank you seed fairy.


I just started germing extrema yesterday, too!! Awesome  Hope they come out super bad ass, I smoked a little extrema and it's tasty and made me feel great


----------



## Figgy (Jan 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Og Lerry x Blue Moonshine
> View attachment 3323329


Sexy seeds there sir!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2015)

New year porn dump. They aren't as pretty as they were but fuck it they are swelling 
Cherry Puff day 42 12/12
 
The other cherry puff...
 
Swamp Wreck
 
Shorter Swamp Wreck, I guess I had 2 lol
 
and my pride and joy, Maui X Harlequin #2. I see purple starting! 
 
Have a great 2015 club 600!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

dam gigs those are looking excellent. well done.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> New year porn dump. They aren't as pretty as they were but fuck it they are swelling
> Cherry Puff day 42 12/12
> View attachment 3323372
> The other cherry puff...
> ...


Man I'm hoping mines come out looking like that. The Cherry Puff is really putting out. It's gonna be awesome what I do with these.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

hey gigs what light/bulb are you using? It seems to be doing an excellent job.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 1, 2015)

2015 should be the year of the Jurple. Rang in the new year very very happy..
Love a plant that can make me laugh for no reason and yet still function. no couch lock with this one 
Happy Purple Year


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

I think you all do allot of work to take great pics. I dont like to move my plants around unless I have to. That jurple looks great.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> New year porn dump. They aren't as pretty as they were but fuck it they are swelling
> Cherry Puff day 42 12/12
> View attachment 3323372
> The other cherry puff...
> ...


Hey giggs this is what I say:
""


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just got back up stairs, got the PW x OG, EXTREAMA, Cherry Puff in cups and under
the t-5's now in 2 weeks I'll pop the OG Kush and Dog.
Started trimming the first of the autos.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice Giggles! 
Flkeys, that is a damn nice lookin plant , love the cokor 

I'll be signing 2014 on all my dates for the next 6 months, so it's not over yet lol 

Pic of the 24kwg


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 1, 2015)

I put the last Sour Cherry and Bubba Kush that were in cups into one gallon bags today. I'm hoping to fit all 13 in the flower room this weekend.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 1, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I think you all do allot of work to take great pics. I dont like to move my plants around unless I have to. That jurple looks great.



What do you mean, you don't like to move them? I take all of mine out once a week for a drive. they love seeing the outside world and meeting other plants. Just have to watch for STD's from those undesirable plants. 

I read a article once where they did studies on plants that were whacked with news papers and they grew better then the ones that were not hit. 

things that make you go hmmmmm.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> hey gigs what light/bulb are you using? It seems to be doing an excellent job.


I've got a solis tek mh in the middle and 2 solis teks hps on the outside with a far red 730nm 10w led flood that comes on 10 min before lights on and 10 min after lights out. 

They seem to love it


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2015)

Peeka boo!
 
Purple is my 2015 jam


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone know what this thing is on my seedling? Looks wierd, it's coming from a node where a shoot should be? Could it be a massive make preflower? It's only like 18 days old or so?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> What do you mean, you don't like to move them? I take all of mine out once a week for a drive. they love seeing the outside world and meeting other plants. Just have to watch for STD's from those undesirable plants.
> 
> I read a article once where they did studies on plants that were whacked with news papers and they grew better then the ones that were not hit.
> 
> ...


nice Winnebago. Taking the plants on the road I see.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Anyone know what this thing is on my seedling? Looks wierd, it's coming from a node where a shoot should be? Could it be a massive make preflower? It's only like 18 days old or so?


Looks like its doing what a new top does when topped


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a solis tek mh in the middle and 2 solis teks hps on the outside with a far red 730nm 10w led flood that comes on 10 min before lights on and 10 min after lights out.
> 
> They seem to love it


Do you use the solis tek ballasts or just the bulbs? Just curious because I am using their 600w dimmable digital and it has a "600Solisboost" switch and just weary of using it in case it blows the bulb. I am using a hortilux super red for the record


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 1, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Looks like its doing what a new top does when topped


Yeah I think you just knicked the new node when you topped her and got the tips, I have it happen every now and again if the new growth is small.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Ahh that makes sense, I probably did nip it off on accident, looks so wierd lol, I wonder if it'll turn into an side shoot FIM, I bet a few shoots are growing and that's why it looks so bunched up like that.

Oh, on a side note, Aero, the 12/12 cutting is doing great, no flowers yet but looking like a normal cutting so I think it'll work fine. This should save so much time on sexing plants for sure


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

If I ever buy another ballast I want the solis matrix 1k I like how 1 controlls them all. So if you had say 3 the main one turns the others on slowly 1 at a time and the remote is so cool. But not in my future unless I get a new house with 9' ceilings. 8' is pushing it to close.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Do you use the solis tek ballasts or just the bulbs? Just curious because I am using their 600w dimmable digital and it has a "600Solisboost" switch and just weary of using it in case it blows the bulb. I am using a hortilux super red for the record


Both ballasts and bulbs.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Do you use the solis tek ballasts or just the bulbs? Just curious because I am using their 600w dimmable digital and it has a "600Solisboost" switch and just weary of using it in case it blows the bulb. I am using a hortilux super red for the record


I wouldnt try it unless you got another bulb to replace it with. imo.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Both ballasts and bulbs.


Nice do you use the boost switch or no?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Do you use the solis tek ballasts or just the bulbs? Just curious because I am using their 600w dimmable digital and it has a "600Solisboost" switch and just weary of using it in case it blows the bulb. I am using a hortilux super red for the record


Most "boosts" are 10% power increase so it will shorten your bulbs life, mostly used during the last
2 weeks of flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> New year porn dump. They aren't as pretty as they were but fuck it they are swelling
> Cherry Puff day 42 12/12
> View attachment 3323372
> The other cherry puff...
> ...


I am glade you got some good bud out of those beans that sw is some stong tasty shit man enjoy


Some bluepit


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice do you use the boost switch or no?


Yes I use it the last couple weeks usually like oldman said.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 1, 2015)

Black trichomes look dank.. Saw some documentary or something. Might be pot barons. Talking bout purple phenos being less potent. Growing purple for smell and appeal.. Trash talk?
I should be sleeping but keep wakeing up in panic, thinking ive overslept.. :/
Funeral in 6 hours. Gon be a rough day..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

I've heard about and experienced purple phenos being less potent, but I'm assuming it's not all of them, there are definitely some really dank purps, but many of my friends experience the purple phenomenon too. Wierd stuff lol. It definitely adds to bag appeal but I know people that won't buy purple buds as well. Sorry bout the funeral bro  


HydroGp said:


> Black trichomes look dank.. Saw some documentary or something. Might be pot barons. Talking bout purple phenos being less potent. Growing purple for smell and appeal.. Trash talk?
> I should be sleeping but keep wakeing up in panic, thinking ive overslept.. :/
> Funeral in 6 hours. Gon be a rough day..


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn gigs that is some color!

Dr. Wish i would have cloned off my blue pit :/ looking good!
Sorry for your loss HydroGP

Here is some Psycho Killer the Tall pheno that I topped 1 time otherwise no training.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've heard about and experienced purple phenos being less potent, but I'm assuming it's not all of them, there are definitely some really dank purps, but many of my friends experience the purple phenomenon too. Wierd stuff lol. It definitely adds to bag appeal but I know people that won't buy purple buds as well. Sorry bout the funeral bro


I am looking for some thing like the stories of purple kush in Las Vegas that is to strong. Now lvpk is purple bubba from what i here right?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of purple 

Purple Voodoo #3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

And i hope my new baby cant wait to smoke this pheno

Swap Wrecked #5


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

That is a great PK Beastgrow

Cherry Puff


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

looking excellent I like that swamped wreck for sure.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

There is a purple bubba strain, I'm not sure if it's just a pheno or its own strain aside from bubba kush, some bubba kush phenos do purple but usually from cold temps and not a true purple strain. I've been trying to find something that's purple even in 80 degree temps from almost start to finish. There's some DANK purple strains out there but usually when it's a pheno hunt for the purple, the green pheno are the stronger ones for some reason. Not sure why though, I've never understood it lol. The purple strains seem to taste different though, like sweeter and floral. I've really wanted to try red dragon, supposed to be completely red leaves which would look pretty snazzy. Nice lookin bud pron by the way Dr d!! 

The phyco killer looks bomb af too beast grow!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2015)

Lmao you can have some of ligths off temps in my flower room it was 52F with 50 RH right before lights on. I do love the winter but its gonna be nuts Sunday as temps get -11 and tuesday -14 so winter is here in the north part of midwest.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn and I thought NY was cold ! It gets to about 30s here in nor Cal which is pretty chilly but much better than the 0-10 degree winters in NY, my grow room stays about 67ish lights out luckily


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

It is 53f here right this minute here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn, I wish it was 50s at night here! We just got our first freeze warning, gonna be 30 tonight  the winters are really quick here though so by March it'll be back to better weather, I've decided I hate winter everywhere lol, thought it'd be better in cali, but it's still cold and damp in the winter


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Has anyone heard of the pheno called "the golden ticket" from the strain chernobyl? Anyone have it by any chance or know where to get it? Really really want it


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 1, 2015)

We were down to 17 last knight and mid 20's tonight but now Jan. is here I expect subzero's
aren't far away.
The new babies are looking good they kicked off all their hulls tonight now they just
need to do their thing.
I smoked a doob of the Fast and Vast bottom buds tonight, for an auto I was
pleasantly impressed it rocked my world for a few hrs.
@hydro, We are all with you tomorrow, peaceful vibes and heartfelt sympathy is with you bro.
@Doc, damn man that's sticky and your BP looks out of this world.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Has anyone heard of the pheno called "the golden ticket" from the strain chernobyl? Anyone have it by any chance or know where to get it? Really really want it


I have heard of it yea seen video even but not come across it yet. Maybe we need to do a pheno hunt alpha


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Live and learn.....

I was talking with two local growers I just met and they were telling me they have a real OG and it never gets more then three leaves in a cluster.. First I thought it was just trying to come out of flower, reveg. But they said no. The real OG was the same way..

They were in their mid 60's and have been growing for years..

Anyone hear of this?? Or are they blowing smoke?

Life is short sprout em if you got em!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 1, 2015)

Dude, I'm so down man! It'd be such a better chance finding it with more people, I don't know what the odds are of finding it but we will be at better odds for sure  I'll research more on it and see what I can find out, it's called "slymer" as well

It's true, some og's will only have 3, my Larry was mostly 3 and maybe a few 5s, but 98% 3 finger big floppy green leaves (Larry og)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

Yea I've heard of her Golden Ticket aka Slymer. Suppose to be Subs personal pheno of Chernobyl. I've seen pix of her online but not on the forums only on Instagram and boy is she one pretty strain. Very frosty too. Looks straight dank. Great hash maker I hear too and the flavor is awesome. Wish somebody on here would grow her. I guess you could try to find her like somebody said but who knows how much she shows up


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Lmao you can have some of ligths off temps in my flower room it was 52F with 50 RH right before lights on. I do love the winter but its gonna be nuts Sunday as temps get -11 and tuesday -14 so winter is here in the north part of midwest.


My clones did okay, but my seeds plants where going south. Today temps was50f and light was65f. Plants where droopy? First time I delt with cold temps. Plants are way happyier in my room at 78f. Low temp was 72f . last I looked. 

Will clone off them soon. Took out my 600w in the veg room. And put my 400w my in there. Also when back to a 600 HPs and 1000w for now in flower.


----------



## bravedave (Jan 2, 2015)

I actually have enjoyed my winter grow. While summer is nice, creating heat is easier in my setup than preventing too much heat and/or humidity. Now, I did have one timing issue that messed up the grow a little (room got up to 97F for an undetermined period that caused some heat stress) but for me it has been less work. I too deal with temps well below 0F.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 2, 2015)

What's the deal with sulphur. What's it doing for your grow I can't find shite online?


----------



## Figgy (Jan 2, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What's the deal with sulphur. What's it doing for your grow I can't find shite online?


Aids in trich production.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 2, 2015)

I got a 5 pack of chernobyl that I am sitting on and hoping for something special.
Is the golden ticket the same as the lime slurpee or is there 2 dank phenos to look for?


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 2, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Aids in trich production.


So do you foliar feed it top dress or add it to the res ? How does one apply ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I got a 5 pack of chernobyl that I am sitting on and hoping for something special.
> Is the golden ticket the same as the lime slurpee or is there 2 dank phenos to look for?


From what I researched and found its like lemon lime from what most are saying. There's some pix of her on Instagram but I've see what looks like it maybe two phenos but that could be because of different growing conditions but she super pretty like most TGA strains but she's supposed to be one of Subs top crosses. Very very frosty if you grow it and throw pix up we could see if it her but wish Sub still visted on here so he could tell us more. Maybe somebody knows more about her over in the Sub organic section. Let me know if you do pop those


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Live and learn.....
> 
> I was talking with two local growers I just met and they were telling me they have a real OG and it never gets more then three leaves in a cluster.. First I thought it was just trying to come out of flower, reveg. But they said no. The real OG was the same way..
> 
> ...


No bro that's what people who grow OG and say it's the real deal report. @kgp thats the OG connoisseur you def wanna talk to him about it as he knows everything about it and the Crippy too


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What's the deal with sulphur. What's it doing for your grow I can't find shite online?


Sulfur has been proven to increase Trichome production. Proven By Riddle in side by side grows over the last year. I use the slow release fast acting gypsum for blueberries. I also add more with molasses and such. Here this was last run a good pic at 3 weeks of flower. total frost when it was done I didnt take pics but omg.






That is what sulfur does when you start getting over 10% some even go to 18% or so.I add more even time I up pot or I top dress with it if I dont up pot in flower. Oh this is BG c99


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So do you foliar feed it top dress or add it to the res ? How does one apply ?


I add 3-5 pellets when I up pot to 1 gal. When I up pot to 3 gal I add 8-10 if its my final pot I leave 2 inches of space on top of plant so I can top dress and add 5-15 more pellets depending on how big pot is. I dont foliage feed with it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Live and learn.....
> 
> I was talking with two local growers I just met and they were telling me they have a real OG and it never gets more then three leaves in a cluster.. First I thought it was just trying to come out of flower, reveg. But they said no. The real OG was the same way..
> 
> ...


Yea almost all of my heavy og are like that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 2, 2015)

Any of you guys got a brand I can look for on amazon ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Any of you guys got a brand I can look for on amazon ?


Go to home depot nyc or any nursery.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Go to home depot nyc or any nursery.


Heading that way soon as I get off I think a little shop lifting is in effect for today


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Heading that way soon as I get off I think a little shop lifting is in effect for today


Get the one for blue berries. you can grind/smash them up and add 1/16 of teaspon to top dress as you are applying late. That should be 3 pellets/balls whatever they look like. to each plant right before watering if they are in 3 gal or bigger pots.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2015)

Well took Benji to the store. Never had a plant ripped off. After I got him. Plus I'm gone alote too. So he let's the wife know if somethings up too.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Get the one for blue berries. you can grind/smash them up and add 1/16 of teaspon to top dress as you are applying late. That should be 3 pellets/balls whatever they look like. to each plant right before watering if they are in 3 gal or bigger pots.


So just a smidget for each plant once I crush them up should I make a tea or just pur the crushed stuff as a top dressing and I think I have 7 gallongs for 3 in flowering and one in a 3 gal


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2015)

He's going on 2 in may


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So just a smidget for each plant once I crush them up should I make a tea or just pur the crushed stuff as a top dressing and I think I have 7 gallongs for 3 in flowering and one in a 3 gal


I would psuh like 8 down into the soil in the 7 gals and then make a tea. for the 3 gal push 3 down into soil and hit with tea also. if you have a meter you want 100-150 ppm of sulfur to start can go to 250 max after they are used to it.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

you wont get all the benifits from it but will help some since they dont have a base starting in veg.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2015)

HarboRdside clone jelly bean. Best clone growing. One month growth


----------



## kgp (Jan 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> No bro that's what people who grow OG and say it's the real deal report. @kgp thats the OG connoisseur you def wanna talk to him about it as he knows everything about it and the Crippy too


@FLkeys1 yes, you are correct, "real" og kush will throw mostly 3 leaves in veg and flower. When they get big, like in an outdoor grow they will have 5 leaves. Never more. I've heard them referred to as falling sparrows. You can definitely see the resemblance. Og's grow like vines, they have to be topped many times early in veg to perform. When they hit flower they can easily go 3-4x's in stretch. Never donkey dicks, just golf ball size buds. I find og to be superior to any strain I've came across. If you have pics, tag me. I should be able to tell you if they are legit. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## kgp (Jan 2, 2015)

@FLkeys1 @akhiymjames 

Here is a photo of one of my og's starting flower.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 2, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> My clones did okay, but my seeds plants where going south. Today temps was50f and light was65f. Plants where droopy? First time I delt with cold temps. Plants are way happyier in my room at 78f. Low temp was 72f . last I looked.
> 
> Will clone off them soon. Took out my 600w in the veg room. And put my 400w my in there. Also when back to a 600 HPs and 1000w for now in flower.


Been putting a heater and turning off or down my exhaust fan during lites out, just threw into flower, will run with 400 watt mh for about week expect and hoping for lows at lite off in upper 50's and lites on at 68-70. Never easy up here in the North Country...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> @FLkeys1 @akhiymjames
> 
> Here is a photo of one of my og's starting flower.
> View attachment 3323741


Stunning bro. Absolutely beautiful. Hopefully one day I'll have the opportunity to get my hands on a real deal cut until then plenty of bean popping for me lol


----------



## kgp (Jan 2, 2015)

Veg shot


----------



## kgp (Jan 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Stunning bro. Absolutely beautiful. Hopefully one day I'll have the opportunity to get my hands on a real deal cut until then plenty of bean popping for me lol


Thank you. You'll get bro. Sooner or later.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw it on instagram too and so impressed with how it looks, I'd definitely want to find it, going to have to get some beans and start hunting soon! I found some threads on rui, sub even has one, about the slymer 

Good morning yall! Woke up called the electric company and will be getting credits for the past 3 months for my bill  so happy, should be like $500 in credits 

Hope everyone has a good day as well


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2015)

Good news alpha...

*Yoga flame*(W.I.L.D)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I saw it on instagram too and so impressed with how it looks, I'd definitely want to find it, going to have to get some beans and start hunting soon! I found some threads on rui, sub even has one, about the slymer
> 
> Good morning yall! Woke up called the electric company and will be getting credits for the past 3 months for my bill  so happy, should be like $500 in credits
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day as well


Keep it green


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some lower short dog nugs.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys  It's definitely in a time it's much needed, that's for sure!!

Very nice buds gen! MMM, me likey yoga pants on the ladies so I can only imagine I would like the yoga flame in my lungs


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys  It's definitely in a time it's much needed, that's for sure!!
> 
> Very nice buds gen! MMM, me likey yoga pants on the ladies so I can only imagine I would like the yoga flame in my lungs


Let us all smoke a bowl in appreciation of yoga pants lol
Quite the nice pile of tan kief you got there @genuity


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice giggs! Love when the lowers are frosty as can be 

And hell yeah natro!! That's what I'm talking about! There should be a national yoga pants holiday for reals lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thank you. You'll get bro. Sooner or later.


I doubt it bro. I'm not connected and far from the west coast. It's all good tho. I know there's some real good representations out there in seed form but its only a couple I say that's close to the real deal so it's iust picking the right one but I have an OG project coming in the summer to find a good one so hopefully I can if not oh well


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

You'll find some good OG's man, most are "clone only" but i mean those clone only's are used by seed breeders to put out beans and they are very close, especially if they are back crossed. You can get an identical to the clone only in seed form, just might take some time, either way the smoke will most likely be fire. pre 98 bubba is clone only, larry og clone only, there's a few more but i'm having a brain fart. sfv og is seed form (i think) and that shits just as dank as the clone only, cali connection has some good ones that will represent the clone only


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 2, 2015)

kgp said:


> @FLkeys1 yes, you are correct, "real" og kush will throw mostly 3 leaves in veg and flower. When they get big, like in an outdoor grow they will have 5 leaves. Never more. I've heard them referred to as falling sparrows. You can definitely see the resemblance. Og's grow like vines, they have to be topped many times early in veg to perform. When they hit flower they can easily go 3-4x's in stretch. Never donkey dicks, just golf ball size buds. I find og to be superior to any strain I've came across. If you have pics, tag me. I should be able to tell you if they are legit. Welcome to the dark side.


Cool, thank you for the info.. I'm going to see if I can get a clone of it and if I do I'll post it and tag you..
Thanks


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 2, 2015)

4 Bubba Jill sprouted on day two.. Let the fun begin


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2015)

I noticed that the NFL playoff game for Saturday is scheduled for 4:20. I guess they wanted everyone to be prepared for the game.


cof.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gonna make some hash today


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

Is bubba jill (bubba kush x jilly bean)? If so that's gonna be some fire bro. Good luck with those!

I just had 2 extrema beans pop today and super stoked. I had an "ah ha!" moment with my root plugs. Cut them in 1/2 for seeds and voila, get double the plugs for your money. Especially if going into hydro people tend to not want too much of a plug or rockwool in their systems if using hydroton. Should work great


----------



## Figgy (Jan 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Gonna make some hash today
> View attachment 3323819


There could be a couple oz or lbs there. Details bro!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> HarboRdside clone jelly bean. Best clone growing. One month growth


wtf are you feeding that beast?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Been putting a heater and turning off or down my exhaust fan during lites out, just threw into flower, will run with 400 watt mh for about week expect and hoping for lows at lite off in upper 50's and lites on at 68-70. Never easy up here in the North Country...





genuity said:


> Good news alpha...
> 
> 
> *Yoga flame*(W.I.L.D)
> View attachment 3323751


I like it to get in the 40's at lights out. the plants love it as long as you have lots of air flow. I will have some amazing colors if for sure. I am close to moving plants around. So it looks like I wont be running 4 diff new strains as I was asked to run CTF for a light vs light comparison. T5 HO ATI bulbs vs 600 hps super vs 400 CMH. That is if I get more seeds. This strain will blow your mind. I so would rock that. since I have the next 3-4 months off work. If not I will run 4 new strains and see if I can make the magic happen.


natro.hydro said:


> Let us all smoke a bowl in appreciation of yoga pants lol
> 
> Quite the nice pile of tan kief you got there @genuity


I am ready to smoke.


giggles26 said:


> Gonna make some hash today
> View attachment 3323819


I would split it and make 1/2 co2 hash and 1/2 Frenchy style so you can cure it and in a couple months have OMG hash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase post: 11194870 said:


> Is bubba jill (bubba kush x jilly bean)? If so that's gonna be some fire bro. Good luck with those!
> 
> I just had 2 extrema beans pop today and super stoked. I had an "ah ha!" moment with my root plugs. Cut them in 1/2 for seeds and voila, get double the plugs for your money. Especially if going into hydro people tend to not want too much of a plug or rockwool in their systems if using hydroton. Should work great


Yea he was nice enough to share some and i plan to find a male to cross back to the pre98 bubba

@kgp that is a nice og this is the one i have been working with
 

And one of its offspring


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 2, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Aids in trich production.


i heard it also bring out the dank dank smell and taste


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i heard it also bring out the dank dank smell and taste


I have noticed a change in smell and taste. Sulfur rocks if you find a nice balance.in feeding with it.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea he was nice enough to share some and i plan to find a male to cross back to the pre98 bubba
> 
> @kgp that is a nice og this is the one i have been working with
> View attachment 3323878
> ...


You know Doc that looks awesome. We got to add some T5 HO ati coral/actinic bulbs for side lighting and watch out. That is my summer fix. gonna change the big room so It has 3 sides of side lighting. So my big ladies grow bigger buds down towards the bottom.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Is bubba jill (bubba kush x jilly bean)? If so that's gonna be some fire bro. Good luck with those!
> 
> I just had 2 extrema beans pop today and super stoked. I had an "ah ha!" moment with my root plugs. Cut them in 1/2 for seeds and voila, get double the plugs for your money. Especially if going into hydro people tend to not want too much of a plug or rockwool in their systems if using hydroton. Should work great



Yes, Bubba Kush and Jilly bean aka (Jurple) 

Jilly bean must have some strong genes, the few plants I have seen it is crossed with the Jilly Bean gene seems to dominate.. thats a good thing


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 2, 2015)

Figgy said:


> There could be a couple oz or lbs there. Details bro!


A gentleman never tells


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

No doubt Flkeys! TGA has some nice plants to work with, that's why I'm so geared up to find slymer, I would be in heaven making crosses with that beast! I got put on to tga gear back in ny and was smoking jilly a few years back and it was such a nice uppity high. I loved it

Dr d that og looks very nice!! I wish I kept my larry but it just wasn't for me, super potent smoke but I couldn't handle her growing lol, it was such a bean stalk


----------



## Figgy (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> ... as I was asked to run CTF


RIddle's Colorado Thunderfuck? If so I am jealous, and would love to see a journal on those. Seems like that is one of people's favorites of his when they stop by.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> A gentleman never tells


Oh dont make use go there. Freeze it first since its not cured. shit even cured I freeze first as it starts the process of trichomes freezing and falling off.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Figgy said:


> RIddle's Colorado Thunderfuck? If so I am jealous, and would love to see a journal on those. Seems like that is one of people's favorites of his when they stop by.


Yes bro I got his gear, allot of it( my breeding tent is his older gear which rocks). Riddle is one of the greats but he wont admit it. This man is on a mission.Pure Genius in his way of doing it. He thinks he is a couple more strains from his holy grail. I think if he can find what he is wanting he will. I feel honored and will dedicate time to that grow and make a journal. Riddlerz is who I hang with when not here. Figgy email him to join. We are like family there. I am a student over there and have learned so much. I dont think i would leave club 600 as you all are real cool and it feels allot like his site. I hope medical is legal in all states when Riddle perfects his strain to the level of Holy Grail(the real name is his and not repeeting in another site). then he can market it. I would glady do the leg work for him to make it happen. I am so high I am rambling.
So a friend came over said he had better weed. I smoked 1/2 Joint waited as my head was barely feeling it and my body was aching.! hr later I took 1 hit from mine and I am perfect high. This is my salad of c99 over the last 8 months. Hash both kinds/ISO/bud/scissor hash as well as finger hash. I had to roll it from my fingers every 30 minute i made 3 grams of has jsut form my fingers. Okay I am shutting up. sorry if long winded.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a screen i can buy like at home depot or something that could be used as a sift screen while I trim? Maybe like screen door screening? I want to make a frame and stable a 150 micron screen to it and have some black plastic under it to catch all the kief when i harvest, last few harvests i've lost a lot of keif while trimming so this round I want to save it but the screens on ebay are small and kind of expensive?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does anyone know if there is a screen i can buy like at home depot or something that could be used as a sift screen while I trim? Maybe like screen door screening? I want to make a frame and stable a 150 micron screen to it and have some black plastic under it to catch all the kief when i harvest, last few harvests i've lost a lot of keif while trimming so this round I want to save it but the screens on ebay are small and kind of expensive?


You can use silk screen. Itis what i would use, but screen would work i guess.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

What's a silk screen like? Can you buy them in like 2x4 foot pieces? Price? Just need something the kief can go through but the leaf particles can't but i'm not sure if screen door screening has holes that are too big or not


----------



## Figgy (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Yes bro I got his gear, allot of it( my breeding tent is his older gear which rocks). Riddle is one of the greats but he wont admit it. This man is on a mission.Pure Genius in his way of doing it. He thinks he is a couple more strains from his holy grail. I think if he can find what he is wanting he will. I feel honored and will dedicate time to that grow and make a journal. Riddlerz is who I hang with when not here. Figgy email him to join. We are like family there. I am a student over there and have learned so much. I dont think i would leave club 600 as you all are real cool and it feels allot like his site. I hope medical is legal in all states when Riddle perfects his strain to the level of Holy Grail(the real name is his and not repeeting in another site). then he can market it. I would glady do the leg work for him to make it happen. I am so high I am rambling.
> So a friend came over said he had better weed. I smoked 1/2 Joint waited as my head was barely feeling it and my body was aching.! hr later I took 1 hit from mine and I am perfect high. This is my salad of c99 over the last 8 months. Hash both kinds/ISO/bud/scissor hash as well as finger hash. I had to roll it from my fingers every 30 minute i made 3 grams of has jsut form my fingers. Okay I am shutting up. sorry if long winded.


I'm already over there lurking, learning. C99 is something I need to grow. I might need to hit Herbies up.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> What's a silk screen like? Can you buy them in like 2x4 foot pieces? Price? Just need something the kief can go through but the leaf particles can't but i'm not sure if screen door screening has holes that are too big or not


http://www.screenprinting.com/screen-printing-supplies/wood-silk-screen-frames/wood-screen-with-110-white-mesh-16x20.html?gclid=CJC624PS9sICFXFo7AodTBwA2w#.VKdBmUY8KnM


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 2, 2015)

Holy fuck this hash is so sticky. It's like old school
Hash bricks and holy fuck am I baked.

I meant to join over at riddle but I forgot. Whoops maybe I'll go do that. I had to stake up lower branches of maui today. They were dropping bad. Guess I can't complain. I think I might have a few beans hidden in there. We will see. Maybe some cool crosses. Pretty sure I missed a dog nut early on and she got excited and shared her love. Oh well dog x maui x harlequin. Hmmmm 

Oh and purple is comIng out on mauis buds and the tall and short pheno of swamp wreck. 

Must be stoned rambling night....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

Figgy said:


> http://www.screenprinting.com/screen-printing-supplies/wood-silk-screen-frames/wood-screen-with-110-white-mesh-16x20.html?gclid=CJC624PS9sICFXFo7AodTBwA2w#.VKdBmUY8KnM


dude rock on!! That's perfect! And already premade to how i wanted to make it, hell yeah thanks bro!


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Most "boosts" are 10% power increase so it will shorten your bulbs life, mostly used during the last
> 2 weeks of flower.


Why just the last 2 weeks? I always thought it made it like a 660 watt , wouldn't it be helpful from end of week 2 ? I usually keep my 400 mh veg lite going for 1st week of stretch and keep it at same level until I change to 600 @ week 3 I step up power ? Is there a better way? Thanks for the help


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Does anyone know if there is a screen i can buy like at home depot or something that could be used as a sift screen while I trim? Maybe like screen door screening? I want to make a frame and stable a 150 micron screen to it and have some black plastic under it to catch all the kief when i harvest, last few harvests i've lost a lot of keif while trimming so this round I want to save it but the screens on ebay are small and kind of expensive?





Figgy said:


> I'm already over there lurking, learning. C99 is something I need to grow. I might need to hit Herbies up.


No dont What i put out is brothers grim. Be patient and in spring I bet a fairy will fly your way with it. I have yet to fully see its best. I hit like 80% last run and will keep going till 100% is done. then watch out as c99 is one of the best ever plants to be made. Patience.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Holy fuck this hash is so sticky. It's like old school
> Hash bricks and holy fuck am I baked.
> 
> I meant to join over at riddle but I forgot. Whoops maybe I'll go do that. I had to stake up lower branches of maui today. They were dropping bad. Guess I can't complain. I think I might have a few beans hidden in there. We will see. Maybe some cool crosses. Pretty sure I missed a dog nut early on and she got excited and shared her love. Oh well dog x maui x harlequin. Hmmmm
> ...


you better dry it out good.or loose it all. i put in a big ass baking dish the 9x14 ones and have a fan blow over it all night. Trust me on this. you can heat press some of the first runs and let it cure but if left wet you are fucked in 1 week. so dry it bro.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

I know you all have been awaiting another video update with alpha. So here it is! Featuring mutant Tangilope leaves growing buds!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> you better dry it out good.or loose it all. i put in a big ass baking dish the 9x14 ones and have a fan blow over it all night. Trust me on this. you can heat press some of the first runs and let it cure but if left wet you are fucked in 1 week. so dry it bro.


Trust me I've made plenty of hash


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Trust me I've made plenty of hash


Great. just watching your back bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Great. just watching your back bro.


I know, thanks


----------



## Figgy (Jan 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Trust me I've made plenty of hash


I was about to say I think I've seen Giggles post up multiple yummy hash pics. Don't dissappoint us this round.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2015)

Whew....I never get back to the end of this thread...

LOL I am still wanting to appreciate BGs JTR....how many pages
back is that now? 

Take care all,

JD

A little Jillybean:


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

okay all I made a video and it is my first one so dont laugh well not to much lmao.
My flower room and closet as of today 10 days into flower.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Whew....I never get back to the end of this thread...
> 
> LOL I am still wanting to appreciate BGs JTR....how many pages
> back is that now?
> ...


That jilly looks like some great stuff. well done brother from the 600 club


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

CALLING ALL JIGS CALLING ALL JIGS!! @jigfresh how often do you need to add back dm zone? I just bought some and put it in my flood table because something funky is brewing i think. But there is not one word of info on the bottle or on line about how often to add back? I don't change my res as much as most people, only once every 2-3 weeks, so i'm confused if i need to add it back to the res weekly, bi weekly or just add it once every res change? Thanks in advance bro.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks! I hope that you are all enjoying the new year!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

Lookin good dc! Love the selection bro, can't wait to get my veg room up and running like that, you have such great access for as many clones as ya need, that's what i'm working towards 

And as dc said, very nice bud java! That's a jillybean tga gear ? Nice!! I will be finding the slymer soon enough, and i want the vortex. Agent orange was mehhh, big yield though and was great at first but I got tired of it pretty quickly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> okay all I made a video and it is my first one so dont laugh well not to much lmao.
> My flower room and closet as of today 10 days into flower.


Happy plants there man. I will have some right behind those!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy plants there man. I will have some right behind those!


thanks bro I brought them back from not happy at all to omg they are thriving now. Took all I had in my head to figure it out as I am a rookie still. I now understand what it means when its dialed in. I got it dialed in and they are so happy. I wont tell my secrets in public but I pulled a couple secrets from the green house days. Mom thank you I cant believe I remembered what you taught me about making them green and happy. Oh shit Hello Riddle has a saying happy plants. Dam I knew it sounded familiar to me. My mom used to say the same dam saying. Oh Snap.


----------



## past times (Jan 2, 2015)

New Years day photo. End of the third week of flower on Aurora Indica


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2015)

I add my zone with the water. 1 ml per gal. I've never added anything without water at the same time.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 2, 2015)

past times said:


> View attachment 3324161 New Years day photo. End of the third week of flower on Aurora Indica


Looking great. nice setup. I like to pack them in I would have 4 of them in there lmao. I know space is better but hey i maximize the space. overcrowding is more like it.


----------



## past times (Jan 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Looking great. nice setup. I like to pack them in I would have 4 of them in there lmao. I know space is better but hey i maximize the space. overcrowding is more like it.


Thanks, I normally do too. Had 4 plants...3 turned out to be males. Boo right, this was the only female and a fairly slow grower. Got to impatient to fill out whole screen and was out of town for a week during the stretch in flower. Oh well, I am keeping temps fairly cold to try to get an almost black aurora indica


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

I just finished listening to Adam Dunn for TH Seeds' podcast where he had Chemdog, Asshole Joe and PBud. They went over the chronology of the chem line. Sour D, OG Kush, ECSD. Basically they said that the Chem 91 cut is the ECSD cut. Also supposedly the OG line and the Chem line prolly came from the same batch, or same person at least. There is also a difference between the ECSD cut and the Sour Diesel that actually went around NY. According to Chem and Joe the Sour D was an accidental cross between a Mass Skunk and the ECSD cut. That explains why there are distinct differences in the "sour" available, there always was. I am wondering which cut made its way to the Dam to create the Dog. From the S1's that I have I would have to say it possesses a darker green color more like the ECSD and has a very "chemical/fuel funk prolly the chem 91.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Shishka, check out JJNYC, or topdawg, he's the NY diesel guy. Chem and og is Def the same line  I think I mentioned that a few days back on here 

Very nice past times! 

Jig, so say new res, add 1ml per gallon then 1 ml a gallon for all add back, gotcha, makes sense and that'll work for me


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 2, 2015)

Loving the jelly bean pics. Steam has a nice citrus smell. Also purple Cadillac looking great too. Got one purple kush doing great too. Ran in to nutes problem. And a few clones went south. But there getting better. F nny my seeds are just fine??


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> okay all I made a video and it is my first one so dont laugh well not to much lmao.
> My flower room and closet as of today 10 days into flower.


I wanna see more of that cindy in the back. Shes sexy. Good shit bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

got two up my self
for you dc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

and the garden


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2015)

Well just got my self a new veg tent and cloner 


New plans for the new year, my tent is gona be used for a big run the 8x4 with 2x600w with 8 plants,

My 3x3 will be used on 12/12 constantly and I will bring clones out the cloner straight to this 1x600

Questions for my new wardrobe/veg tent 

Should I line inside with reflective I will be using a led for this tent. Maybe a blue cfl aswell


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2015)

All the best aswell lads, bit late I know but just waiting to get started again and pick my few blue pits up from a mate and get sum cuts off his when my cloner arrives


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2015)

You guys have some awesome rooms. 
@Dr When the door opened and a plant popped out I was like wtf? Diggin the octagon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cof the wife gave the exstrema the thumbs up for migraines, and toothaches


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2015)

Happy Hogmanay, all the best for 2015 good people of the 6honderd!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking good doc! 

I just woke up so I thought it was only right that I have a lil hash to go back to sleep!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr d, you're my new best friend  I'm hanging out with you in your garden in my imagination right now. Haven't seen a nice healthy garden like that in a lil while bro, keep up the good work!!!! I really need to get my veg game on point like that, it makes all the difference. WELL FUCKIN DONE BROTHA!!! WELL DONE!!! I have to give it the oldman double clap except it's a alpha triple clap!  I tried to order the wish list from the 'tude today and i can't order from either of our debit or credit cards  really pissed i can't get anything there. So the one that I've had on my wish list the longest was a ch9 Blue Lemon Thai. Went to their website and my card worked so I have a bean coming (hopefully it makes it here). Super stoked for a thai  

g-nite yall - sleep green if ya know what i mean


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cof the wife gave the exstrema the thumbs up for migraines, and toothaches


Hell yeah bro! it is working great for my sciatica for real. The larry og and agent orange just stopped cutting the mustard a month or two or three ago and i'm so happy i have a little extrema now. I was saving it for bed time but decided to dip into some during the day and was really happy ( I smoked some extrema before my vid lol) definitly relaxed my nerves and that's hard for a strain to do, usually if a strain works on my nerves i get wicked tired too but the extrema didn't do that do me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah bro! it is working great for my sciatica for real. The larry og and agent orange just stopped cutting the mustard a month or two or three ago and i'm so happy i have a little extrema now. I was saving it for bed time but decided to dip into some during the day and was really happy ( I smoked some extrema before my vid lol) definitly relaxed my nerves and that's hard for a strain to do, usually if a strain works on my nerves i get wicked tired too but the extrema didn't do that do me


I dropped the cut because of the way it grows, so i hope the banana wonder x heri do the job too. I think it wil i can tell they are going to rock and i have more beans to go through from him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2015)

happy hogmanay to you all! I was an adopted scot for this year hence the hog! I dunno about you lads but i'm glad all that is over for another year. or actually for good for me i've cancelled it going forward. 

that said hope you all had a goodun.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

is the banana heri the hairy banana? I wanna pop some of those soon but gonna start with extrema because theyre fem, I'm hoping for some indica doms on em, howd the extrema grow? I can include pretty much anything in my flower room if it's more than 1.5 stretch and less than 3.5 stretch, everything in between fits fine  I just hope i can figure out what's wrong in my veg room before I put anything new in the system, i think i created a problem by not washing the equipment after i bought it and now things are so funky. I might have to scrap the aurora and KOG if they don't have improvment in the next week  I just can't risk making thing worse in the system for the new strains but it really sucks to cull plants I haven't run yet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> is the banana heri the hairy banana? I wanna pop some of those soon but gone start with extrema because theyre fem. I'm hoping for some indica doms on em, howd the extrema grow? I can include pretty much anything in my flower room if it's more than 1.5 stretch and less than 3.5 stretch, everything in between fits fine  I just hope i can figure out what's wrong in my veg room before I put anything new in the system, i think i created a problem by not washing the equipment after i bought it and now things are so funky. I might have to scrap the aurora and KOG if they don't have improvment in the next week  I just can't risk making thing worse in the system for the new strains but it really sucks to cull plants I haven't run yet


It is stretchy and vine but you have seeds i had a cut of exstrema and you should find something that works for you. Yea i would think that hairy banana should be what i have. They are really nice plants. Sticky stinky and going to flower some very soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

You going to pop the 2010 dog kush x blue moonshine when they get there?


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 3, 2015)

week 5 c99. she finishes between 6 and 7 weeks. she is a lot of work to trim and most of the trim is usable for hash, the buds are kinda low density but they have decent sized callyxs that are rediculously frosty. this one recovered from some nutrient burns going into flower. i'm still learning.
debating whether or not to just hash the whole plant otherwise a lot of it will just end up on my scissors or my fingers anyways.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

Home for the weekend...
Photo dump 

 
Fireballs #1 ^


 
Fireballs #2 ^

 
left side day 60....... right side day 40 ^

 
#1 & #2


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Home for the weekend...
> Photo dump
> 
> View attachment 3324291
> ...


 Beautiful Bob, just beautiful.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

That #1 is looking fire bob


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

Who wants some Maui x Harle #2


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Who wants some Maui x Harle #2
> View attachment 3324332


I do !!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Beautiful Bob, just beautiful.


I cosign to that


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2015)

My buddy brought me my half of the Sour Cherry last night. There's still one more SC plant in flower and it looks like it will yield better than this one did. This one yielded pretty decent, IMO.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> okay all I made a video and it is my first one so dont laugh well not to much lmao.
> My flower room and closet as of today 10 days into flower.


wow, wish i could afford to have that much space and lites
NICELY done ...


----------



## Figgy (Jan 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> My buddy brought me my half of the Sour Cherry last night. There's still one more SC plant in flower and it looks like it will yield better than this one did. This one yielded pretty decent, IMO.
> View attachment 3324344 View attachment 3324345


Nice bud and grinder. I need a new grinder...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you. I got the grinder for like $20 or $25 a while back and it does work pretty good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Thank you. I got the grinder for like $20 or $25 a while back and it does work pretty good.


$20 i want two!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> wow, wish i could afford to have that much space and lites
> NICELY done ...


I wish I could afford to run more lights in my space. I would really like to step up the veg space by making it a two tier setup and have a separate clone space. I had it like that before and it worked out pretty good. I could keep some small moms, clone and still have room to veg. I just can't afford to buy or run more lights right now. Maybe things will turn around though.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> $20 i want two!


I got it from a smoke shop near a job I did.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I got it from a smoke shop near a job I did.


I was joking but that was a great deal. I need to hit the smoke shops around town.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was joking but that was a great deal. I need to hit the smoke shops around town.


I figured, I was just sayin'


----------



## Figgy (Jan 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I got it from a smoke shop near a job I did.


The smoke shop here charge $20 for POS grinders, and around $60 for one like you have. I'm not paying $60 for a damn grinder. They got $90 grinders! Just crazy.

My grinder is a cheap one I got in the Bahamas. Works, but has been busted up and is taped shut on the bottom. Just looks bad.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2015)

One with a crank is a great idea.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I wanna see more of that cindy in the back. Shes sexy. Good shit bro.


She is a monster. She loves her 7 gal pot. I have to add more Sulfur to each soon. gonna top dress each plant and add some more. Cindy isnt a huge bug maker but she grows great smoke.



AlphaPhase said:


> Dr d, you're my new best friend  I'm hanging out with you in your garden in my imagination right now. Haven't seen a nice healthy garden like that in a lil while bro, keep up the good work!!!! I really need to get my veg game on point like that, it makes all the difference. WELL FUCKIN DONE BROTHA!!! WELL DONE!!! I have to give it the oldman double clap except it's a alpha triple clap!  I tried to order the wish list from the 'tude today and i can't order from either of our debit or credit cards  really pissed i can't get anything there. So the one that I've had on my wish list the longest was a ch9 Blue Lemon Thai. Went to their website and my card worked so I have a bean coming (hopefully it makes it here). Super stoked for a thai
> 
> g-nite yall - sleep green if ya know what i mean


Just get there mailing address send them a money order with what you want. then its done.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 3, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> wow, wish i could afford to have that much space and lites
> NICELY done ...


I been adding to them over the year. I have 1 400 cmh out still and a new 432 what 8 bulb T5 HO on the way with 3000k bulbs. I ordered it with those so I can mix up the spectrums and I dont have any 3000k yet. My veg closet will be flower closet real soon. Like 4-6 weeks as I have to keep a veg area going and my tent is being used for breeding.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Off to get some dry ice


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Off to get some dry ice


No thanks on that. Thanks though. Got my purple breeding going g on.. Want to make a very sweet cheese purple grape tasting strain. High in THC and cbn. Nothing but great reviews with purple cadilac. Going to try and make naners from purple kush too


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2015)

Props to the bb crew for making seeds. 

Shits work!! But well worth it.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2015)

Where do you go for the dry ice Doc?

Who knows....maybe my screen bags will turn up some day.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

Speaking of dry ice...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Where do you go for the dry ice Doc?
> 
> Who knows....maybe my screen bags will turn up some day.
> 
> JD


dry ice store. No shit that was its name


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh @Figgy I almost forgot you requested this lol...
 
I caught the damn leprechaun and stole his pot of gold!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

That hash looks bomb giggles, glad ya got a nice run in bro


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That hash looks bomb giggles, glad ya got a nice run in bro


It's pretty bomb tasting


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 3, 2015)

Made some ice today from the early outdoor harvest.
 
Dogs
BX2
S1 "stretch"
S1 "Bush"
Bubblegum auto
Black Berry Og
I keep looking at the dogs. Even under the hps the green is beautiful. Cant wait to get flowering. Bx2 clone should be ready for sexing soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking great 600!
I guess hash will be in the air around the world tonight


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2015)

JD. Smart and final sells dry ice.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Damn you guys are hashamaniacs today!

I'm gonna go pop some cherries. And by cherries I mean two things. 1. I am popping my BB cherry and going to place an order... and 2... I'm going to order the sour cherry because I love the looks of the pics you guys have. Looks so good. 

Anyone have a bb coupon code :/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

And I'm really pissed I just spend 25$ for 1 fem bean last night, I didn't realize BB had packs for the same price


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn you guys are hashamaniacs today!
> 
> I'm gonna go pop some cherries. And by cherries I mean two things. 1. I am popping my BB cherry and going to place an order... and 2... I'm going to order the sour cherry because I love the looks of the pics you guys have. Looks so good.
> 
> Anyone have a bb coupon code :/


Give them a shout from the site and let them know you are from the 6. They will work out something for ya


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

What should I say in the message


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

just sent em a msg, hoping i can possibly do 5 sour cherries and 5 qrazy quakes  It's hard for me to pop so many beans of one strain but dang the prices are so good, hoping I can get a 10 pack but with 5 of each of those babies instead of 10 of one  

anyone grow the qrazy quake? My friend grew cheese quake last year, it was nuts!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> dry ice store. No shit that was its name


LOL!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> And I'm really pissed I just spend 25$ for 1 fem bean last night, I didn't realize BB had packs for the same price


Damn bro i was only a pm away and you would have had fems


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> just sent em a msg, hoping i can possibly do 5 sour cherries and 5 qrazy quakes  It's hard for me to pop so many beans of one strain but dang the prices are so good, hoping I can get a 10 pack but with 5 of each of those babies instead of 10 of one
> 
> anyone grow the qrazy quake? My friend grew cheese quake last year, it was nuts!


Don't worry they will set you up right 

and their freebies are off the chart


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn bro i was only a pm away and you would have had fems


I know i know  I just really wanted this blue lemon thai for some reason, it was like melted in to my brain and I went against my better instincts and now a day later I wish I didn't buy it :/ my gf wanted "loud dream" but luckily the order for that didn't go through lol, man i'm kicking myself right now


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Picked up a Blue Hogs Breath at. New (to me) Disp. Near me today.. Looks to be a nice strain..
2nd pic. Is my Jesus OG x Scotty's OG fatty leaf lady she is


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> My buddy brought me my half of the Sour Cherry last night. There's still one more SC plant in flower and it looks like it will yield better than this one did. This one yielded pretty decent, IMO.
> View attachment 3324344 View attachment 3324345


How do u like the Beastie Bloomz?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> How do u like the Beastie Bloomz?


I use all three of their solubles throughout the different stages of flower and have always had good results with it. Been using them for a few years now. I even added them to the res, along with GH or GO nutes when doing hydro.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I use all three of their solubles throughout the different stages of flower and have always had good results with it. Been using them for a few years now. I even added them to the res, along with GH or GO nutes when doing hydro.


This is my first run with all 3. Only used cha-ching before now. I feel like the open sesame is doing what they said it would do. Im about 2 weeks into flowering on this run so I am going to switch to Beastie Bloomz next week. Do u follow the ff feeding schedule or do u have something that works better for u? A buddy of mine stopped using his cha-ching he said it was burning his plants. He also feeds at a way lower ppm than I do. As a fellow FF I am looking to maximize my potential, so any input is much appreciated.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2015)

Fl keys. How much did they charge for that thing?


----------



## Figgy (Jan 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oh @Figgy I almost forgot you requested this lol...
> View attachment 3324474
> I caught the damn leprechaun and stole his pot of gold!


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Some lower bud pron, safety warning: put a helmet on because this could blow your mind.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Fl keys. How much did they charge for that thing?


$10.00. 

Their listing on weed maps said $15.00 but the girl charged me $10.00 
Blue light special .


----------



## Figgy (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Some lower bud pron, safety warning: put a helmet on because this could blow your mind. View attachment 3324654View attachment 3324655


Should make for some awesome concentrate!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

For sure! So glad I didn't shave the back rows plants legs, there's so much hash down there


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2015)

great score on that clone. I've had the hardest time finding quality plants.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 3, 2015)

Evening hashheads, I'm even enjoying a little scissor hash tonight myself 
seems the new year is starting on the same foot for a lot of us no wonder
we like to hang out together.
All the babies are doing great the first set of real leaves are out now.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 3, 2015)

I am happy to see you all make and smoke hash. Now we all can smoke it. Yes @AlphaPhase leave the under foliage makes great hash.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> just sent em a msg, hoping i can possibly do 5 sour cherries and 5 qrazy quakes  It's hard for me to pop so many beans of one strain but dang the prices are so good, hoping I can get a 10 pack but with 5 of each of those babies instead of 10 of one
> 
> anyone grow the qrazy quake? My friend grew cheese quake last year, it was nuts!


Running
Running 10 seeds of qq hoping 

for a male to breed with, and a female to play with. In my purple quest


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Now it's a party


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 3, 2015)

Notice the frost on the under side of the leaves. The plants just don't seem to want to finish. The trichomes are still mostly clear under microscope.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome 209! definitely let me know how it goes, hope you find the keeper, can't wait to see how they come out 

Thats some fine lookin buds twistitup, just give it some time, the glands will ripen quickly once they start aging, you want the uppity high and not couch lock right? Shouldn't be much longer, maybe 10-14 day's? They look bomb though

Damn Dr d, looks like you got your night started off proper


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Or sometimes heavy crystal producing plants make so many layers of crystals, could be just making new crystals but under the top layer maybe the crystals are older and cloudy? Just a thought


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 3, 2015)

Those plants are 10 weeks into bloom as of the 1st. 
I assume being so cold during winter that might be why they are finishing a bit slow.
Should be ready real soon though I would think.
I already ordered everything for my next grow, so basically I'm fixing to let these plants go till the gear for my next crop gets here.
My next grow is going to be some Sensi brand Skunk #1 auto fem from herbies, along with the free dina fem white widow, and two regular afghani.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 3, 2015)

I am happy to see you all make and smoke hash. Now we all can smoke it. Yes @AlphaPhase leave the under foliage makes great hash.I


TwistItUp said:


> Those plants are 10 weeks into bloom as of the 1st.
> I assume being so cold during winter that might be why they are finishing a bit slow.
> Should be ready real soon though I would think.
> I already ordered everything for my next grow, so basically I'm fixing to let these plants go till the gear for my next crop gets here.
> My next grow is going to be some Sensi brand Skunk #1 auto fem from herbies, along with the free dina fem white widow, and two regular afghani.


They look real close like 2 weeks max.


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome 209! definitely let me know how it goes, hope you find the keeper, can't wait to see how they come out
> 
> Thats some fine lookin buds twistitup, just give it some time, the glands will ripen quickly once they start aging, you want the uppity high and not couch lock right? Shouldn't be much longer, maybe 10-14 day's? They look bomb though
> 
> Damn Dr d, looks like you got your night started off proper


I forgot to mention which type of high I'm looking for. I live with another patient who prefers the uppy sativa racy head high with heart palpation, like a cup of strong Coffey. But I'm more a fan of indica, and even more so a fan of CBD strains. These are blue dream, 90% sativa. I'm hoping to let the trichomes go a bit closer to amber this time, to get that sudo CBD type effect but not full amber so the bud should retain enough of the sativa effect to satisfy the other patients needs. Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice, are they 10 weeks since the flip or 10 weeks since they started showing lots of pistils? If from the flip, you're on track by the looks of things


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> JD. Smart and final sells dry ice.


Thanks Jig.

I am glad that I caught this post....I sometimes have to skip to the tip of this
thread, as it gets too far ahead of me.

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh, try putting the light on 11 hrs on 13 hrs off as well, that'll finish them a bit quicker and also it's better for sativas using a 11/13 schedule


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> great score on that clone. I've had the hardest time finding quality plants.


I have found three Disp. near me that are true on the genetics and have healthly plants 95% of the time.. Sometimes the bottom of the barrel clones left are the rungs and sick looking ones...

If anyone is in So. Cal i have bought clones from the following places with good results.

Apple house Coperative in riverside CA.
Next level care givers in hemet ca
Home garden holistic corona CA..

I hope it okay to post these, I don't work for them.. Or Rep. Them. Just trying to help others..


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 3, 2015)

10 weeks since the flip.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Now it's a party
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure why, but..
First thing I thought of when I saw the silver platter and green hash was,
"Welcome to the Hotel California"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Not sure why, but..
> First thing I thought of when I saw the silver platter and green hash was,
> "Welcome to the Hotel California"


I can dig that

A better pic here better lighting


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm bummed I only found out about the sources for clones as I'm getting ready to leave CA.

My friends have treated me well... but I always enjoy trying strains outside the current lineup.

I'm super stoked though because at somepoint soon I'm going to grow a sativa plant or two which I have been missing for a while.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can dig that
> View attachment 3324773
> A better pic here better lighting


This is the first double double like! ,


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> This is the first double double like! ,


I will see your double double, and raise you a double quad. ,, + , ,


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, try putting the light on 11 hrs on 13 hrs off as well, that'll finish them a bit quicker and also it's better for sativas using a 11/13 schedule


I've done this with longer flowering strains... like with my engineers dream. Worked out okay but didn't speed it up too noticebly... buthavent seen much of any change in yield tho. Good info man!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> Those plants are 10 weeks into bloom as of the 1st.
> I assume being so cold during winter that might be why they are finishing a bit slow.
> Should be ready real soon though I would think.
> I already ordered everything for my next grow, so basically I'm fixing to let these plants go till the gear for my next crop gets here.
> My next grow is going to be some Sensi brand Skunk #1 auto fem from herbies, along with the free dina fem white widow, and two regular afghani.


Yeah I'm dealing with temp issues too. I think it and too much nitrogen cause it to flower longer. Especially with certain plants.
I have one seed of that sensi auto u have... got freebies from attitude... 2 jack herer, 1 auto fem skunk #1 and 1 super skunk fem.
Sure hope those jack seeds germ and give me something special!!
Good luck on your auto's. I've yet to grow one.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2015)

Today started off with my young un pouring a cup of tea all over the couch (my fault for turning my back for 2 seconds).....silver lining being the tea was about 30 minutes old so was on the chill side! ffs.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 4, 2015)

Me dog nearly ready, taking her at 8 weeks due to wanting to start over 

 
And a critical 

 

Can't wait to start over


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2015)

Someone say Dog....


Peace, DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn dst how many lights u run


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Damn dst how many lights u run


Pretty sure the button Ben has 2 6s like the vert does.

But I'll let dst give the official release


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2015)

I appreciate the tip on locations for clones.

I would love to be able to legally share my starts. How might one
poke about in that direction, I wonder. CA is really tender in this
area, with all sort of Zone Issues. This would be a side business.
I would not aim for give-away prices nor a large amount of biz....just
nicely selected things to grow, well started. (emphasis on easy and fun)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2015)

You can give plants to anyone in Cali who has a valid recommendation. And you can ask for a donation in return. You can't sell anything though.... That would be illegal.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2015)

And you wouldn't want it to be illegal now!!! ffs.there's always some cunt spoling some other cunts fun! Aaah, the first cunts of the year out the way. My dearly departed friend (I posted her pic up in the 6 a good while ago) always cringed when I used the C word...so I used it as much as possible when she was there (it's a cunty thing to do, but hey!). Anyways, my wife and I always spent our New Years with her and her man before she got the big casino and passed on. This is an ode to her in a way. Laters cunty's! (and btw, cunt can be used as a term of endearment! - well it can in Scotland ya bunch of .......).

And giggles is right, 2 lights in each flower area.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2015)

always such a cunt dst.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2015)

So could you put out that you have clones available for 'donations of $20' or something along those lines....or would that be selling? Surely some clever lawyer cunt could put some wording together that gets round it....???


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 4, 2015)

DST said:


> So could you put out that you have clones available for 'donations of $20' or something along those lines....or would that be selling? Surely some clever lawyer cunt could put some wording together that gets round it....???


I wouldn't mention any specific amount that may set the precedent for sale.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2015)

people do it all day everyday on Craigslist. Buds. Clones. Concentrates. Whatever. Just use word donation not price and everyone needs a rec.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2015)

176 listings for clones this morning.

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=clones&sort=rel


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> 176 listings for clones this morning.
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=clones&sort=rel


Damn


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2015)

some of them don't even mention donation, just the price, lol....fairly slack then. This is the whole issue with everything around MJ, it's all a bit cloudy.....


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow seeing that is a case of future shock for a NY'er.
Our cunt gov't won't even let us grow our own.(homage to DST)
Count your blessings west coast.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2015)

Still ridiculous how open it all is... Yet it's as if no one smokes. You can't go anywhere to get together and smoke with others unless it's someone's house. It's why I enjoy Amsterdam so much. I don't feel like a criminal smoking outside the house.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, try putting the light on 11 hrs on 13 hrs off as well, that'll finish them a bit quicker and also it's better for sativas using a 11/13 schedule


Okay here is how to do sativa. 13 on 11 of during stretch. 12/12 till you are 2/3rds done so if 12 week plant 8 weeks from pistils showing then 11 on 13 of for last part. I am sure your sats will love that.



Dr.D81 said:


> I can dig that
> View attachment 3324773
> A better pic here better lighting


Now that is some nice hash. Looks a bit drier today. Keep the best pile there for wehn you run out of the rest and it will get better with age not allot better but enough to notice. That is how I do it. When I share its 2nd/3rd shake. The 4th shake is for eating if I do a 4th shake instead of butter.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2015)

wtf... Dc rockin the multiquote. Its a special morning indeed. Haha


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 4, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> I forgot to mention which type of high I'm looking for. I live with another patient who prefers the uppy sativa racy head high with heart palpation, like a cup of strong Coffey. But I'm more a fan of indica, and even more so a fan of CBD strains. These are blue dream, 90% sativa. I'm hoping to let the trichomes go a bit closer to amber this time, to get that sudo CBD type effect but not full amber so the bud should retain enough of the sativa effect to satisfy the other patients needs. Thats the plan anyway.


Wow 11 weeks, Ive never gone beyond 65 days with my Blue Dream from HSO, can't imagine trying to wait, bet it tastes great, Looks wonderful


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 4, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Me dog nearly ready, taking her at 8 weeks due to wanting to start over View attachment 3324883
> 
> View attachment 3324884
> And a critical View attachment 3324885
> ...


Hey the critical is really cal/mag def. next run use more cal/mag. but still looks great.
leaf/ plant issues


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 4, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Yeah I'm dealing with temp issues too. I think it and too much nitrogen cause it to flower longer. Especially with certain plants.
> I have one seed of that sensi auto u have... got freebies from attitude... 2 jack herer, 1 auto fem skunk #1 and 1 super skunk fem.
> Sure hope those jack seeds germ and give me something special!!
> Good luck on your auto's. I've yet to grow one.


I grew out the Jack Herer a while ago and would grow it alll the time if I could , loved it and it was good producer. Great stoney high


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 4, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I grew out the Jack Herer a while ago and would grow it alll the time if I could , loved it and it was good producer. Great stoney high


Hippy you are such a hippy lmao. I have not smoked that one yet and its on my bucket list.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2015)

A friend of mine use to grow Jack Herer back in the 90's when it first came out. I doubt it's much like that now, but it was an awesome smoke then. His was a 10 weeker but still threw out the odd white hair even after that.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2015)

Have a known yielder of jack herer in clone i gave som goji og jizz about a week ago. Seems like its re-vegging now tho :/ Pics later


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 4, 2015)

I took 3 more females out of my breeding tent today and after rinsing them off and top dressing them/feeding them. They are M+M/H+H and S+SxS they all got orgy pollen from 5 diff male strains lmao. Its gonna be intersting growing out some of the seeds from them as I wont know what mixed with them but I dont care as I may find an amazing strain out of them I will clone then of coarse so If I do get one. That is my test breeding anyway. So when I run The ones I really want to breed I know how and that it worked.






you see each got top 1 time.
I need to pick up a mini humidifier for my tent. its gets real low in there like 20%RH. That is why the bottoms are like they are.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Still ridiculous how open it all is... Yet it's as if no one smokes. You can't go anywhere to get together and smoke with others unless it's someone's house. It's why I enjoy Amsterdam so much. I don't feel like a criminal smoking outside the house.


I have two neighbors on my street that smoke, I have seen passing the joint around. I would love to share some of what I grow with them but I don't want anyone knowing for fear plants that are outside would get stolen or break in for the inside plants... I have a alarm system but they would still have time to grab the plants and run before I even got a call that the alarm was going off.. 

As the refer madness generation dies things will change, I never thought I would see it legal to smoke pot in my life time and I hope that California makes it fully legal to grow, smoke and be happy in 2016..


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's an MK bud and a Bubba Kush bud. I snapped some pics last night when I put the little ones into the flower room.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2015)

5 Psychosis + 3 Exodus Cheese @ 10 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 Psychosis + 3 Exodus Cheese @ 10 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 3325159
> View attachment 3325161
> ...


Hell yea yorkie


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

DST said:


> some of them don't even mention donation, just the price, lol....fairly slack then. This is the whole issue with everything around MJ, it's all a bit cloudy.....


Sure hit that one on the nose.. its the stupid 'lee-way' crap. Like how Michigans governor said he is very against any marijuana me or rec. He made a big statement saying he will do everything he can to enforce FEDERAL law. We had a few cities pass recreation laws. It pissed him off. Our state is heavily divided liberal and conservative. Helll the devil himself, mitt romney is from here.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

Go Lions!!! Down with Romo and the cowboys!!! Since its just starting and I brought up my state.

Btw dst... all the dispensaries stick with that donation term around here. They had an issue not too long ago and for a while u could only get it from a dispensary if u were a patient of thiers... 

Then that slowly sseemed to change back to normal.

Everyone trades/gets rid of clones at the compassion club I geuss. Flint sucks tho for crime we have to worry more about thieves than cops.

Kickoff time!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

Certainly want to get my germination/seedling issues fixed before trying those jack herer seeds. Got 2 sage I plan on putting with them, maybe psycho killer too. 
Wow lions up 14-0 in the first quarter.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2015)

Had a visit from a m8 today. Brought some ice hash to taste. What a headbuzz. Pretty funny. Guess my own will be similar as its also from early outdoors.
Took him out to see the grow and first thing he says is:"Damn that plant looks fake. Fake and fucking beautiful. What have you done?" Told him thats just Dog S1 "Stretch pheno" Did nothing special just planted it  Its just crazy thick in the leaves with that special dark green giving of an incredible shine under the hps.
I have this crazy urge to just throw my dogs into flower. To help solve it i will cut clones of them again tomorow  Cant put stressed girls into flower  Also i would like to get a few of my old hempy buckets going again. Economy starting bad so i wont be doing my homemade alen xl pro for a while. But cleaning up the aero cloner and doing passive hydro under one of the lamps would be great.
The Jack Herer clone i jizzed with Goji Og. Long shot with the male pollensack comming from a drying goji og cola. But it was filled. Seems like a few calyxes have swelled but the plant looks like its revegging. Time will tell. But will a plant continue to develop seeds even tho it is going back to veg?

Well now im at it 
Clone from outdoors unknown. Thought it was bubba at first but it smells an looks nothing like the two other i had going.

Bubblegum auto's. Tired of moving the light. Cant believe they are not done stretching yet..
Had three runts going from led to hps. 2 of them cathed up like crazy and are now taller than the ones that were bigger going in.. Crazy shizz. Had to tie one down. Also the one with the biggest pot. Wish i had gone bigger with all of them. Im watering day'li now. Exept the big one i water about every third day.
Last runt is just to laugh at if you have a bad humor  Its so freaking small and looks like its just entered flowering :/
  
Oh yeah and i caught the room at 34 degrees celsius this morning. My stupid newb way of putting ducting together made everything fall apart. the extractor fan was hanging by the cord between to plants. Luckely no major damage.
Bubba Kush frost nug.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

DST said:


> A friend of mine use to grow Jack Herer back in the 90's when it first came out. I doubt it's much like that now, but it was an awesome smoke then. His was a 10 weeker but still threw out the odd white hair even after that.





hippy132 said:


> I grew out the Jack Herer a while ago and would grow it alll the time if I could , loved it and it was good producer. Great stoney high


I'm hoping for a non-racey high tho... I'm on all sorts of benzos. I can't hardly handle the racey-ness from certain phenos/strains.... my og 18 is sativa leaning and it does it to me. Not good for a pre work smoke when dealing with people...

I have a few good magazine articles on jack herer and one from a cannabis culture ed rosenthal is showing stages of bud development. The jack herer they used for an example was finished at 11.5 weeks 

IN don't dislike sativas tho. That psycho killer was great to smoke that I grew. I've had great jamaican lambsbread more than once. 3 of the very strongest strains I've smoked were sativa heavy. A purple haze out of Detroit. A Super lemon haze pheno floating around michigan, got it here in flint tho. And nirvana's Raspberry cough. All were ultra strong sativas but didn't give me paranoia/racey-ness.

I used to be kinda immune to all that... but my anxiety is real bad these days. Plus the benzo thing  

Thx for tossing me the Fireballs seeds dst/whoever was responsible. The alien kush side always is so relaxing for me. Best anti-anxiety strain I ever had was an alien kush x bubba kush. The fireballs is a great one too... sure hope my darkstar seeds grow.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

At hydro gp:

Yes I made my venus flytrap x medusa seeds all on a veg'n 'vft' the pre flowers caught medusa pollen and grew just fine. Have already popped a few too. One medusa leaning one was male, tossed it out. I still have one that is VFT leaning in veg that's female. Can't wait to flower it.

So I would say yes... but u may have a special case there. Idk. But wanted to tell u this.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great hydro, glad the fan falling didn't screw anything up I had the same thing happen with my ducting coming off the light a month or so ago lol, no damage either thank God. Now I use gorilla tape and that shit will not go anywhere. Damn near impossible to even take the tape off lol. 

Made my BB order for 5 sour cherry and 5 qrazy quake  Can't wait to get them. 

My extremas have shed their shells, my veg room is now back in biz as the dm zone has already worked wonders. So fuckin happy I don't have to scrap any plants. Will be using the zone for the future as that shit WORKS great and is cheap as hell. 

Hope yall have a good day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks great hydro, glad the fan falling didn't screw anything up I had the same thing happen with my ducting coming off the light a month or so ago lol, no damage either thank God. Now I use gorilla tape and that shit will not go anywhere. Damn near impossible to even take the tape off lol.
> 
> Made my BB order for 5 sour cherry and 5 qrazy quake  Can't wait to get them.
> 
> ...


Fantastic alpha! You will like the BB gear


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks bro! I can't wait to get them, i'm stoked they said they can do the 5 packs for me  It takes so long for me to go through a ten pack and i like to pop more than one strain at a time so awesome they could make it happen  not sure what freebies but I hope ones a fireball if that's a bb strain


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro! I can't wait to get them, i'm stoked they said they can do the 5 packs for me  It takes so long for me to go through a ten pack and i like to pop more than one strain at a time so awesome they could make it happen  not sure what freebies but* I hope ones a fireball if that's a bb strain*


It is a BB strain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> It is a BB strain.


Gifted by genuity


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2015)

Thx guys. Glad to hear.
Gj Alpha!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Thx guys. Glad to hear.
> Gj Alpha!


That is a frosty bubba nug bud


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2015)

Save some for me.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 4, 2015)

I am loving the Sog method gives lovely canopy control . There's 4 different strains there .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2015)

someone here was talking about Golden ticket Slymer pheno.. I can see why you want it.. Efn frosty sucker
pic. is not the best, cuz i grabbed it off youtube.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> someone here was talking about Golden ticket Slymer pheno.. I can see why you want it.. Efn frosty sucker
> pic. is not the best, cuz i grabbed it off youtube.
> 
> View attachment 3325343


I'll put the pix of her I found on Instagram up in a sec


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 4, 2015)

Go Dallas.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> someone here was talking about Golden ticket Slymer pheno.. I can see why you want it.. Efn frosty sucker
> pic. is not the best, cuz i grabbed it off youtube.
> 
> View attachment 3325343


Me and alpha are going to pheno hunt it and the lime slurpee pneno. We are looking for a dispensery with them so we cant get them in the us.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Slymer!!! And the resin tacos!!! Who remembers ecto cooler juice?! That's why it's called slymer i think, can't wait to hunt that beast bro!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's the beautiful lady Chernobyl aka Golden Ticket aka Slymer. Man iono how much she shows up but gawd this lady is fuckin gorgeous. Makes me wanna get at least 3 packs just to find her. Found these on Instagram dont


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

looks so damn good, it's like phenominal, a guy "koma" on instagram gave one away the other day, i was so pissed it wasn't to me  I wanted it bad


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> looks so damn good, it's like phenominal, a guy "koma" on instagram gave one away the other day, i was so pissed it wasn't to me  I wanted it bad


Hahaha I feel you man. I'm always sad as I cant get a single cut of nothing. Beans for me always but hopefully one day I'll get the privilege to grow a true clone only strain


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lets start a 2015 Chernobyl pheno hunt tread and we can all get in. Then we all get the golden ticket


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's the beautiful lady Chernobyl aka Golden Ticket aka Slymer. Man iono how much she shows up but gawd this lady is fuckin gorgeous. Makes me wanna get at least 3 packs just to find her. Found these on Instagram dont


That's funny I follow him on IG lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Lets start a 2015 Chernobyl pheno hunt tread and we can all get in. Then we all get the golden ticket


I like the way you think Dr. This is a true person of the community and the way I think all should think and do but we obviously know that's not the case when dealing with humans lol. I swear I'm about to get some tho cus I would like to see if she comes up and how much


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

All the clone onlys must come from a seed at some point brotha, we all will have the elite clones soon enough, just gotta keep hunting for them, I throw out so many strains after one grow if they're not up to standards, then pop some more beans and continue then hunt 

Lets do this shiz dr d! I'll get a pack at the end of the month. I have to wait because the old lady is probably going to be mad I just spent 100$ on beans and nutes this month lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> All the clone onlys must come from a seed at some point brotha


That is what i am saying. Like i told alpha it will be almost summer but i am good to run 20 or so my self.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> All the clone onlys must come from a seed at some point brotha, we all will have the elite clones soon enough, just gotta keep hunting for them, I throw out so many strains after one grow if they're not up to standards, then pop some more beans and continue then hunt
> 
> Lets do this shiz dr d! I'll get a pack at the end of the month. I have to wait because the old lady is probably going to be mad I just spent 100$ on beans and nutes this month lol


Haha  you too bro. I just bought some beans on New Years, Blue Power so I could get the SinCity promo and just copped a pack of Apollo 13 F4 from Motarebel today. Wife doesn't even know but oh well but I'm in too. I'm getting a couple to so can try to at least have a good possibility


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

lol, I tried to hide my bean orders but when my card wasn't working i had to ask to use hers lmao, then the real story unfolded before me because I'm terrible at lying lmao

Me and dr d were saying whoever gets the slimer first we can then just ship em out to all involved in the hunt, so everyone in the hunt will get one and won't have to keep searching. EVERYONE with the slymer is so damn stingy, it's sad that the people with the slymer won't share, that strain should be in all dispensaries everywhere!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha  you too bro. I just bought some beans on New Years, Blue Power so I could get the SinCity promo and just copped a pack of Apollo 13 F4 from Motarebel today. Wife doesn't even know but oh well but I'm in too. I'm getting a couple to so can try to at least have a good possibility


I am hopeful we can find someone to get them local and send them around. They are killing tudd orders.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

yeah man, I'm kinda glad my tude order didn't go through because I lost a decent sized order a few months ago. Everything went smooth through BB though and nothing was declined, I like they take pay pal too because I use pay pal for everything (except beans) but it's nice to have the option


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh, my IG user name is Cannabisnerd if anyone wants to follow my nerdness on instagram lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> yeah man, I'm kinda glad my tude order didn't go through because I lost a decent sized order a few months ago. Everything went smooth through BB though and nothing was declined, I like they take pay pal too because I use pay pal for everything (except beans) but it's nice to have the option


I think i did paypal my last bb order.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2015)

S1 that shit so i can get it too 
60pounds on attitude for 10 seeds. I might search with you when time comes. I never had problems ordering from the tude but i also always pay extra for some t-shirt or cap to guarante.. Last time i chose surprise and got this ugly duckling hat


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

i'm like a ebay fiend bro lol, I used to have a decent ebay biz but after they raised all the selling fees I said screw it, now I just spend way too much money on ebay, but i like it because it's a one stop shop for all my hydro needs (if i don't feel like going to the hydro shop). Can't get a kitchen knife set and some Silica at one place anywhere else


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> S1 that shit so i can get it too
> 60pounds on attitude for 10 seeds. I might search with you when time comes. I never had problems ordering from the tude but i also always pay extra for some t-shirt or cap to guarante.. Last time i chose surprise and got this ugly duckling hat


lol, i'm a cheap skate man, I never get guerenteed shipping. The tude said they would send the beans I lost with my next order but they wouldn't just resend them without ordering something else. So that's kinda why I wanted to do one more order, wanted Iced Grapefruit pretty bad and i had kannabia special and some cbd strains in the order, but my card wouldn't work with their "sage pay"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> S1 that shit so i can get it too
> 60pounds on attitude for 10 seeds. I might search with you when time comes. I never had problems ordering from the tude but i also always pay extra for some t-shirt or cap to guarante.. Last time i chose surprise and got this ugly duckling hat


We get it i will do the s1's no worries there. the us is just killing the seed orders right now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

They have them at herbies (i've never used herbies before though) 

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/tga-subcool-chernobyl-seeds-2628


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2015)

I like ebay too. Just not the postal fee :/
I like buying small gadget things from chinese sites they ship free most times even tho it cost more to ship it than the item itself . Bought a usb bluetooth thingie 2dollar and now i can play games on the computer with my playstation joystick


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They have them at herbies (i've never used herbies before though)
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/tga-subcool-chernobyl-seeds-2628


Was gonna post this but you beat me to it but Herbies is one of the best. I like em better than Attitude a lil cheaper and you can buy packs of 20+ beans. They're legit bro no worries


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They have them at herbies (i've never used herbies before though)
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/tga-subcool-chernobyl-seeds-2628


Yea i could do 10 in about two months and 10 summer time at that price.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2015)

Im having a tolerance break tomorow. Gonna see how long i can go without a toke. I just smoked a 1.2gram hash bong mix under 2 hours. damnit ill run out way before i planned.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 4, 2015)

gigs did you say you know him the one who makes it? If so what you waiting for get the hook up.


giggles26 said:


> That's funny I follow him on IG lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> gigs did you say you know him the one who makes it? If so what you waiting for get the hook up.


They don't make s1s I don't think and they don't give the cut out I'm sure or you would hear more about it but that's alright like Dr said we gonna find this girl and spread her far and wide cus that's one I'm sure we would love to have. Who doesn't want some lemon lime slurpee!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> gigs did you say you know him the one who makes it? If so what you waiting for get the hook up.


We are saying i can s1 one the cuts for hydro over in denmark.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> gigs did you say you know him the one who makes it? If so what you waiting for get the hook up.


I don't know him personally but we follow each other on IG. 

I do know some others though that know him. I'll have to do some talking.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 4, 2015)

It takes time and respect before some will allow you to there circle.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> It takes time and respect before some will allow you to there circle.


Im sure I'll get there


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 4, 2015)

Hii Guys been lurking lately I'll start posting more soon as I find a new job since I lost my last one Friday. The SourKushxDeepBlue's coming along nicely I think next time I'll let them get a lot taller next time.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Certainly want to get my germination/seedling issues fixed before trying those jack herer seeds. Got 2 sage I plan on putting with them, maybe psycho killer too.
> Wow lions up 14-0 in the first quarter.


Sorry it didn't go your way bro.

I had to root for Romo tho....that dude's brain/soul/life were on the line.

JD


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha  you too bro. I just bought some beans on New Years, Blue Power so I could get the SinCity promo and just copped a pack of Apollo 13 F4 from Motarebel today. Wife doesn't even know but oh well but I'm in too. I'm getting a couple to so can try to at least have a good possibility


I traded some seeds and was happy to see one see (1) seed I got was Blue Power F1. sprouted it and thank the big green pot god it was a she! on new years I switched here to flower time  week before I took 4 clones off all rooted and just before I flipped her I took another 4. she is amazing and has a smell i cant describe yet.. 

i have posted pics. of her in the last few weeks..


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Lets start a 2015 Chernobyl pheno hunt tread and we can all get in. Then we all get the golden ticket


I got my traditional probe of that breed....two beans.

I actually got two each of seven different TGA's just to try 
as many as possible.

Let me know if we have a popathon.

JD


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Hii Guys been lurking lately I'll start posting more soon as I find a new job since I lost my last one Friday.


Sry to hear! Hope it turns out fast..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn Nyc I'm sorry that sucks bro, you'll land another one soon bro no worries just keep yyou're eyes on the prize and things work out. Hope this bud pic cheers you up, she's ravishing and wants to cheer you up


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn Nyc I'm sorry that sucks bro, you'll land another one soon bro no worries just keep yyou're eyes on the prize and things work out. Hope this bud pic cheers you up, she's ravishing and wants to cheer you up


No worries bro fuck them they fired me for going on rollitup (lol) I had been so for over a year and half though. And I have a 2nd job now a only job but I like to keep busy or my bad side comes out (dexter fans ? )


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I got my traditional probe of that breed....two beans.
> 
> I actually got two each of seven different TGA's just to try
> as many as possible.
> ...


Right on if you go to any of the dispenseries see if they have the packs we can get. Same for any one in a legal state with tga gear.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I traded some seeds and was happy to see one see (1) seed I got was Blue Power F1. sprouted it and thank the big green pot god it was a she! on new years I switched here to flower time  week before I took 4 clones off all rooted and just before I flipped her I took another 4. she is amazing and has a smell i cant describe yet..
> 
> i have posted pics. of her in the last few weeks..


Your lucky bro those Blue Power F1 were rare so I hope you get a great pheno of it. Throw some pix of her up when you can bro. I'm gonna pop two for the solo cup grow comp.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> No worries bro fuck them they fired me for going on rollitup (lol) I had been so for over a year and half though. And I have a 2nd job now a only job but I like to keep busy or my bad side comes out (dexter fans ? )


Damn that's such balls, i hear ya though I get antsy too when I start getting bored, good vibes man good vibes


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn that's such balls, i hear ya though I get antsy too when I start getting bored, good vibes man good vibes


Agreed. I hope that you find new digs quickly NYC.

JD


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn that's such balls, i hear ya though I get antsy too when I start getting bored, good vibes man good vibes


Yea I feel both yall. I be the same way especially since my job is in slow season right now. I be killing on my phone lol and I don't connect to the wifi. I have plenty data for work as its really the only place I use it. On wifi at home but next time use your phone or get a tablet so you can still get on without having to worry


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone got a magic time machine I'm looking to jump forward to February. I'm ready to burn its been about a week since I've even seen a bud


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL, been there dude.

Vegging plants can increase plant-pressure. :0)

i.e. A Holy Grail Kush, about to explode, drove my Jillybean out.

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

I hear that too, I want a time machine quite a bit of times lol. Not sure exactly when I'll harvest, Feb 1st (also my bday) marks 70 days of 12/12, was hoping to harvest by then but will probably have to wait a couple extra weeks. The sour power biker will most likely be finished though which will be a nice early sample


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear that too, I want a time machine quite a bit of times lol. Not sure exactly when I'll harvest, Feb 1st (also my bday) marks 70 days of 12/12, was hoping to harvest by then but will probably have to wait a couple extra weeks. The sour power biker will most likely be finished though which will be a nice early sample


I am looking to get my Chernobyl beans for my 3\24 bday. My mom and dad are feb bdays dad is the 29th


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Hell yeah Dr d! If I lived anywhere warm for my Feb birthday i would have loved it but Feb in NY was the worst!! So cold, snow rain, you name it, spent most of them inside by the fire place lol
Edit: funny thing about me being an Aquarius, I can't swim for shit! I sink like a rock lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your lucky bro those Blue Power F1 were rare so I hope you get a great pheno of it. Throw some pix of her up when you can bro. I'm gonna pop two for the solo cup grow comp.



pic. was taken 12-28-14.. I want to say it smells a little like blue berries.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

She is a looker keys


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 4, 2015)

Sprouted a grandaddy balls @Dr.D81 does it liked to be topped or trained ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bubba Jill AKA BJ is coming along nicely


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking great Flkeys, that looks so nice! 

Can anyone tell me why my whole life people have told me cali is so expensive compared to NY? Gas is much cheaper, rent cheaper or about the same, electric is more but oh well, foods way cheaper. I don't get that myth after living here now. I got this sub (it was a whole sub) Italian style for $3.88, this beast would be $8 in NY! Sorry for the ramble but seriously, who made up cali is so damn expensive because it's such a crock! Just look at this $3.88 sub! I've been over paying for subs for most of my life and now I know the truth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Sprouted a grandaddy balls @Dr.D81 does it liked to be topped or trained ?


I would think topped but i will have to get through some to see. I have a male in flower and a female still in vegg waiting to root a clone.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2015)

Meaty! Enjoy the score. :0)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

For sure Java! It's so good  winco foods for the win!


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking great Flkeys, that looks so nice!
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my whole life people have told me cali is so expensive compared to NY? Gas is much cheaper, rent cheaper or about the same, electric is more but oh well, foods way cheaper. I don't get that myth after living here now. I got this sub (it was a whole sub) Italian style for $3.88, this beast would be $8 in NY! Sorry for the ramble but seriously, who made up cali is so damn expensive because it's such a crock! Just look at this $3.88 sub! I've been over paying for subs for most of my life and now I know the truth


PSH sorry @AlphaPhase but there's nothing like a NY sub from the corner deli man that's one of the things I miss most was the great food back in NY but I can tell you for sure that Cali can be more expensive if you livin that "California" lifestyle. Everyone's trying to be someone out there its almost surreal


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking great Flkeys, that looks so nice!
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my whole life people have told me cali is so expensive compared to NY? Gas is much cheaper, rent cheaper or about the same, electric is more but oh well, foods way cheaper. I don't get that myth after living here now. I got this sub (it was a whole sub) Italian style for $3.88, this beast would be $8 in NY! Sorry for the ramble but seriously, who made up cali is so damn expensive because it's such a crock! Just look at this $3.88 sub! I've been over paying for subs for most of my life and now I know the truth


because people from cheaper living states come here and think it cost so much?? I know our sales tax is high, fuel for cars seems high and to register your car it's insane. But as far as the rest i think it is comp. to most other states..
I think it is more a way of keeping people from moving here, it is a great place to live.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

Totally nyc, the food in NY is unbeatable, still can't find a pizza worth a damn here lol. And the Chinese food, get outttaaaaaaa here! And yeah, if living in LA or the likes is definitely more, but still cheaper than a shoebox in Manhattan, shit a 3 bedroom 3 bath duplex in studio city LA is only 1200 a month, I pay 850 for a house and garage in nor Cal though. 

And Flkeys your right on bro, the car reg is insane, that shit blew my mind, I already just paid car reg in West Virginia when I moved here (car broke down while moving cross country and had to buy a new one) then got here and had to register it again! My registration was only like 2 months old smh. But gas in upstate NY is like 2.89 and gas here is 2.35, much cheaper though it did spike as soon as wegot here and was 3.89 last March . I agree it has to be to keep people out but I'm super glad I moved here anyway, I love it! The scenery on nor Cal is unbeatable and for me that is a definite selling point. I love road trips and stuff and you can't beat living a couple hours from a volcano


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> because people from cheaper living states come here and think it cost so much?? I know our sales tax is high, fuel for cars seems high and to register your car it's insane. But as far as the rest i think it is comp. to most other states..
> I think it is more a way of keeping people from moving here, it is a great place to live.


I enjoyed my visit


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally nyc, the food in NY is unbeatable, still can't find a pizza worth a damn here lol. And the Chinese food, get outttaaaaaaa here! And yeah, if living in LA or the likes is definitely more, but still cheaper than a shoebox in Manhattan, shit a 3 bedroom 3 bath duplex in studio city LA is only 1200 a month, I pay 850 for a house and garage in nor Cal though.
> 
> And Flkeys your right on bro, the car reg is insane, that shit blew my mind, I already just paid car reg in West Virginia when I moved here (car broke down while moving cross country and had to buy a new one) then got here and had to register it again! My registration was only like 2 months old smh. But gas in upstate NY is like 2.89 and gas here is 2.35, much cheaper though it did spike as soon as wegot here and was 3.89 last March . I agree it has to be to keep people out but I'm super glad I moved here anyway, I love it! The scenery on nor Cal is unbeatable and for me that is a definite selling point. I love road trips and stuff and you can't beat living a couple hours from a volcano



Might be worth a try, if you have proof that you sold the car registered in West Virgina and moved you might get a refund for the 10 months you paid for. I don't know if you can for a fact but it's worth a look in to.. Course I guess it also depends on what you pay to register a car in West Virgina


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)

Taking clones tonight 
2010 dog i love this


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2015)

Any burnt rubber still out there I wonder? Here is a of a Sensi Mr Nice X Ghs Cheese chucked together. Spicy, haze smells from the father, but the strong branching like its mom. I wont keep her if shes not at least better than the Ghs cut used to make her. First run, nice yielder I think.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 4, 2015)

I traded the old truck in at a dealer for a new one so Def have proof in the alpha files somewhere, that would be awesome if I can get a refund! It was only like 200$ to register it in WV after I bought it and then another like 5-600$ to register it in cali a couple months later, I'd love a refund!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking great Flkeys, that looks so nice!
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my whole life people have told me cali is so expensive compared to NY? Gas is much cheaper, rent cheaper or about the same, electric is more but oh well, foods way cheaper. I don't get that myth after living here now. I got this sub (it was a whole sub) Italian style for $3.88, this beast would be $8 in NY! Sorry for the ramble but seriously, who made up cali is so damn expensive because it's such a crock! Just look at this $3.88 sub! I've been over paying for subs for most of my life and now I know the truth


It IS a trip why gas is like .30 cents cheaper up here where we live, than say Sac. And we're further from any refinery? Makes no sense. Did you know pg&e just went up 6%, starting the new year, as if it isn't crazy high already? Mofo's!

Yo! Check ur pm dude. HolyGrail?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Did not go long my t break  Craved it so much i made a deal with myself. Use 40mins in the training room and you can hit the bong  So i did and im glad.
BX2 clone has rooted and will get a top dressing then straight into flower for sexing.
Now to ice my swollen knee for a while.. Hope yall have a good day.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Danish artists.




Tiesto remix has alot more views, lol.
This is more commercial. Somehow reggae dance hall became huge in 2014.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2015)

I feel like a kid. I'm getting a bike today. Woohoo.  Just something cheap to ride around with my kid. Going for a Huffy cruiser. lol... I'm usually not one to buy the cheapest thing out there, but this is short term so oh well.

Hope the swelling goes down hydro. Good on you training.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 5, 2015)

@Dr.D81 do you clone in just a glass of water or do you have a cloner or something my two SourKushxDeepBlue clones just died on me this morning


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 5, 2015)

tent coming along nicely


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 5, 2015)

always use plastic ties! I tried to make a trellis out of some type of cotton twine from the dollar tree and as soon as the buds started getting sticky the cotton twine did too

. its gonna be a pain in the you know what to remove this crap


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 do you clone in just a glass of water or do you have a cloner or something my two SourKushxDeepBlue clones just died on me this morning


No i take the cutting and root it in a party cup.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I feel like a kid. I'm getting a bike today. Woohoo.  Just something cheap to ride around with my kid. Going for a Huffy cruiser. lol... I'm usually not one to buy the cheapest thing out there, but this is short term so oh well.
> 
> Hope the swelling goes down hydro. Good on you training.


Huffy? C'mon man! lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No i take the cutting and root it in a party cup.
> View attachment 3325631 View attachment 3325632 View attachment 3325633 View attachment 3325634


So you just cut em and put them in dirt right away ? Rooting gel ? And why do you cover them with that sheet of paper ? I'm looking for a simpler way to cut some clones


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So you just cut em and put them in dirt right away ? Rooting gel ? And why do you cover them with that sheet of paper ? I'm looking for a simpler way to cut some clones


Covering them creates humidity which you need for them to root when not in aero cloner


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Covering them creates humidity which you need for them to root when not in aero cloner


Yes that helps but I have never liked using humidity domes or plastic baggies to create humidity cus some can stall once you stop providing the humid environment. I just like to put mines straight in without all that they seems to be stronger that way too. Just have a lil fan on them


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Taking clones tonight
> 2010 dog i love this View attachment 3325517



is aloe vera your secret weapon? i know of people who use willow water to help with cuttings but never heard of vera being used.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Huffy? C'mon man! lol


How can you argue with $140 new for a 7 speed with a cargo thingy in back and a drink holder. I mean seriously, it's a steal.

I picked up a free bike from a friend of my dads yesterday. It had the wrong kind of handlebars, the bike shop said it would be around $200 for cheap parts to retrofit the thing to work for me. Sounds a lot easier to go to target and put it together. Will feel like christmas.

Plus I'm only on this continent for another 2 months or so... don't want to spend an arm and a leg.

It is pretty funny though.

http://www.target.com/p/huffy-26-mens-fresno-cruiser-7-speed-red/-/A-14897670


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> How can you argue with $140 new for a 7 speed with a cargo thingy in back and a drink holder. I mean seriously, it's a steal.
> 
> I picked up a free bike from a friend of my dads yesterday. It had the wrong kind of handlebars, the bike shop said it would be around $200 for cheap parts to retrofit the thing to work for me. Sounds a lot easier to go to target and put it together. Will feel like christmas.
> 
> ...


Ok, ok! That bike your gettin is bad ass! 
I remember when Stu Thomsen was sponsored by them. It was still taboo to have a huffy lol

I rode a Robinson back then^^^^^


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes that helps but I have never liked using humidity domes or plastic baggies to create humidity cus some can stall once you stop providing the humid environment. I just like to put mines straight in without all that they seems to be stronger that way too. Just have a lil fan on them


Used to have that problem but not anymore. Take cut, place in water, scrape a tiny bit and into pellets under the dome they go.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2015)

I think my parents got me a mongoose back then. I wanted a diamond back. Good times. Best Christmases were the ones I got a bike for.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think my parents got me a mongoose back then. I wanted a diamond back. Good times. Best Christmases were the ones I got a bike for.


I've got a yellow mongoose from when I was 16 and I still ride it to this day!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think my parents got me a mongoose back then. I wanted a diamond back. Good times. Best Christmases were the ones I got a bike for.


That same christmas I got my Robinson(with Flight 3-pc cranks, and tuff wheel 2's), my bother got a
Mongoose. We were both styling
I turned into a GT nut later on.

This just hit me with how awesome my momma was. Single mom of 5. Went all out for christmas.
We lost her new years eve. That tough women had Alzheimer's for 10 yrs. She went without food or water(comfort care) for 12-13 days before passing. What an awesome mom she was.
My whole family is relieved. She suffered long enough.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2015)

What, EH! I thought everyone just cloned in cups of water....here's my method>>
I like take a cut....woooo, exciting, then I do the cut (it's a dance for you who don't know), then I throw it into a cup (l do actually throw them, some miss, but hey, only the strong will survive.) Then I leave em in the jar for 3 weeks without water top ups, so they get all slimy and uuuurghy(some don't even deserve a cup so they get a jar the stinky bitches!) If they survive past the 2 week mark they get water, and then they get a bit of light (normally just from me lighting my joints in the background). And then thems bad ass mofo stinky cunty things get roots. Not sure what everyones problem is!!!

See, check this badgirl puppy out.......ready to rock and roll with this one, I am hoping for at least a pound of her!


Right, off to collect my little Yin from day care, now that I am suitably amused with myself, lol.DST


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a yellow mongoose from when I was 16 and I still ride it to this day!


I've got a magic carpet that I still ride on! although I am sure it's more of a rug....erm....oh, wrong forum.


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

mmmmm caperberries, because there can never be too much salt in food!.

i think it is more often a case of impatience and over thinking dst. i've never lost a batch of clones yet, i had some that i threw in the trash cause i thought they looked dead. one week later there is roots growing out of the bottom of the bin, no shit!

it is called weed for a reason. now everybody who is struggling with clone taking, bow your heads in shame!.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> mmmmm caperberries, because there can never be too much salt in food!.
> 
> i think it is more often a case of impatience and over thinking dst. i've never lost a batch of clones yet, i had some that i threw in the trash cause i thought they looked dead. one week later there is roots growing out of the bottom of the bin, no shit!
> 
> it is called weed for a reason. now everybody who is struggling with clone taking, bow your heads in shame!.


I always said: I can root a popsicle stick with clonex. 
Well guys, I finally did it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2015)

lol cuts in flower in caper juice. DST breaking all the rules haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So you just cut em and put them in dirt right away ? Rooting gel ? And why do you cover them with that sheet of paper ? I'm looking for a simpler way to cut some clones





akhiymjames said:


> Yes that helps but I have never liked using humidity domes or plastic baggies to create humidity cus some can stall once you stop providing the humid environment. I just like to put mines straight in without all that they seems to be stronger that way too. Just have a lil fan on them





giggles26 said:


> Covering them creates humidity which you need for them to root when not in aero cloner


It is a cheap trash bag and like giggles said it keeps in the humidity, but it also cuts the light getting to the clone. I take it off every day for a longer period each day. A couple of times if i can.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes that helps but I have never liked using humidity domes or plastic baggies to create humidity cus some can stall once you stop providing the humid environment. I just like to put mines straight in without all that they seems to be stronger that way too. Just have a lil fan on them


I quit using the dome as well. I was finding even when rooted and I took them out of the dome they wilted and they had plenty of water.. I still use rockwool, dip the cutting in water then rooting powder and then put them on a heat pad. As a rule in 4-5 days I get roots coming out the bottom of the cube..


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2015)

Good game yesterday........trip to green bay...I'm on my way..


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They have them at herbies (i've never used herbies before though)
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/tga-subcool-chernobyl-seeds-2628


Call around or email to the shops, TGA stuff is available, Alpha try the store up north ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jurple
 
And seeds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Call around or email to the shops, TGA stuff is available, Alpha try the store up north ?


Yea tga but not what we want


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea tga but not what we want


I want in! I'll pheno hunt with you guys.
But isn't it from tga/subcool?
If not, who from?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I want in! I'll pheno hunt with you guys.
> But isn't it from tga/subcool?
> If not, who from?


Yea it is tga but they just did not have Chernobyl


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it is tga but they just did not have Chernobyl


Ahhhh, Sorry, I'm 

Come on attitude!
I put in an order days ago. They still haven't charged me. And the payment system is still down. Lame
Might have to get that Amex soon


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it is tga but they just did not have Chernobyl


Already started searching for slymer pheno.. The games afoot!!! And yes I'll share when I find it .


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it is tga but they just did not have Chernobyl


Looks great, has anyone ever tried emailing the various TGA - contacts listed ? I found a list of those that they sell to in California, most have contact info. Probably same price or a little less then the other places , but maybe they can get it, just a thought, along with my morning coffee and jay...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

DST said:


> What, EH! I thought everyone just cloned in cups of water....here's my method>>
> I like take a cut....woooo, exciting, then I do the cut (it's a dance for you who don't know), then I throw it into a cup (l do actually throw them, some miss, but hey, only the strong will survive.) Then I leave em in the jar for 3 weeks without water top ups, so they get all slimy and uuuurghy(some don't even deserve a cup so they get a jar the stinky bitches!) If they survive past the 2 week mark they get water, and then they get a bit of light (normally just from me lighting my joints in the background). And then thems bad ass mofo stinky cunty things get roots. Not sure what everyones problem is!!!
> 
> See, check this badgirl puppy out.......ready to rock and roll with this one, I am hoping for at least a pound of her!
> ...


Same thing I do bro take my cuttings stick em in water sit it by the window for low light levels and within 2-3 weeks roots. Saved two clones of my Blue Dream for the last 4 months this way and just planted it and now it's vegging. Only simple for me but if you need to crank out clones much faster then cloner is best


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Good game yesterday........trip to green bay...I'm on my way..


Wish I could go see my city play Seattle. Have fun bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Already started searching for slymer pheno.. The games afoot!!! And yes I'll share when I find it .


Good luck bro and keep us updated on that will be doing my hunt in the spring after Cannabis Cup


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I feel like a kid. I'm getting a bike today. Woohoo.  Just something cheap to ride around with my kid. Going for a Huffy cruiser. lol... I'm usually not one to buy the cheapest thing out there, but this is short term so oh well.
> 
> Hope the swelling goes down hydro. Good on you training.


I bought an off brand bike to ride with my kids. It was more than you paid but not by a lot and it works fine for what I bought it for. I'm sure that bike will be great for you and I am jealous of the cup holder.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Ahhhh, Sorry, I'm
> 
> Come on attitude!
> I put in an order days ago. They still haven't charged me. And the payment system is still down. Lame
> Might have to get that Amex soon


go to SoS , I believe they have their paypal system sorted now. The tud without a payment system, shit must have hit them bad. I would have thought a company like that would have a new system up in place, but if they are messing with Mastercard and Visa they might have pi$$ed them off by sending too many parcels to the US??? I found it strange when I heard eitherway,


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Deep purple's and it smells amazing.
Honeybee Purple Pheno day 21 12/12


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Deep purple's and it smells amazing.
> Honeybee Purple Pheno day 21 12/12
> View attachment 3325694


Damnnnnn!!!!! Honeybee is pretty asf and just puts a big smile on my face  makes me look forward to popping mines


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damnnnnn!!!!! Honeybee is pretty asf and just puts a big smile on my face  makes me look forward to popping mines


She is a beauty! The smells she's putting off are unreal! I find myself smelling her every time I go into the room.

Oh and I've gotta couple buddies hunting down the slyme 

I did get offered a cut of GG4 though


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been using this to add to my tea. https://ogtea.com/veganic-special-sauce.html It seems cool enough, I used it before but only once and never bothered after that. I've added it to the tea a few times with this run and although the buds are looking great the leaves are taking a bashing. The Blue Pit doesn't seem to have bothered too much, only leaves here and there (which I expect anyway at this point of the grow).






Maybe I am just being a bit anal...but something different is going on.
Peace, DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> It IS a trip why gas is like .30 cents cheaper up here where we live, than say Sac. And we're further from any refinery? Makes no sense. Did you know pg&e just went up 6%, starting the new year, as if it isn't crazy high already? Mofo's!
> 
> Yo! Check ur pm dude. HolyGrail?


I have no idea why it's so cheap here lol, I can't complain though! It's the cheapest gas I've bought in at least 8 years  holy grail sounds niceeeee, damn there are sooooo mannyyyyy ogggggg'ssssssss ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! lol I used to ride the aluminum mongoose, back when mongoose's were the shiz. Blue tires on that beast, I used to want a robinson though. I was into flat land biking, loved the shit outta those days! Sorry bout your mom bro 




hippy132 said:


> Call around or email to the shops, TGA stuff is available, Alpha try the store up north ?


They had a few tga beans but no chernobyl  They have to be somewhere around here but it's probably going to turn into a longggggg drive to get them  it might be just as easy to get em from herbies :/

Have fun Gen!! GB is my team!!! And SF, I used to be a Jets fan but until they fire rex ryan for being the stupidest weirdo in the nfl I will not watch a game of theirs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> She is a beauty! The smells she's putting off are unreal! I find myself smelling her every time I go into the room.
> 
> Oh and I've gotta couple buddies hunting down the slyme
> 
> I did get offered a cut of GG4 though


What she smekling like bro? You really trying to make me pop a few of mines huh? Lol but ok that's wassup keep us posted on that and man your lucky. I'll have two GG4 crosses once the second one arrives. Hopefully I can find something real close to her. I think imma go on a clone hunting trip this summer.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

THe hb looks great gigs


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I found a place in Santa barbara KaliKlones that has Golden Ticket clones 
I just sent them my rec and ID and to get more info about what they are calling Golden Ticket..

? Is golden ticket and slymer the same pheno??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I found a place in Santa barbara KaliKlones that has Golden Ticket clones
> I just sent them my rec and ID and to get more info about what they are calling Golden Ticket..
> 
> ? Is golden ticket and slymer the same pheno??


I think so keys


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

They are supposed to be the same, but Iwwouldn't think it'd be in a club? That would be the shiznit if they are real tho!!! It would save us so much money for real. Ask for pics of it flowered out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

This a male?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They are supposed to be the same, but Iwwouldn't think it'd be in a club? That would be the shiznit if they are real tho!!! It would save us so much money for real. Ask for pics of it flowered out


And time it would save!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

For sure, could save a whole year! Man I'm stoked if it's legit for real


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They are supposed to be the same, but Iwwouldn't think it'd be in a club? That would be the shiznit if they are real tho!!! It would save us so much money for real. Ask for pics of it flowered out


I will ask for pics.. This place is located in Santa Barbara. Not real sure if it is a store front place or a individual selling clones sorry getting donations for clones.. Will see when I get a response


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure, could save a whole year! Man I'm stoked if it's legit for real


And that they have a couple and it will get around faster!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I will ask for pics.. This place is located in Santa Barbara. Not real sure if it is a store front place or a individual selling clones sorry getting donations for clones.. Will see when I get a response


I am down to " Donate " for one of them


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am down to " Donate " for one of them


I kind of was thinking of getting a min. Of five to spread em around if they are the real deal..
I also found dark heart nursery in San Jose that has Chernobyl clones for sale but they say nothing about GT or slymer. But the description says they smell like lime sherbet..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

can you use fem pollin on another female plant? What would happen? Say the slymer gets some banana pollin and then you use that pollin on another female? I am clueless when it comes to breeding stuff, but I want to cross the slymer with the purple paralysis


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 5, 2015)

Good old I buy, u fly used to work in the military.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 5, 2015)

I think fems or hermies.



AlphaPhase said:


> can you use fem pollin on another female plant? What would happen? Say the slymer gets some banana pollin and then you use that pollin on another female? I am clueless when it comes to breeding stuff, but I want to cross the slymer with the purple paralysis


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope you all get that strain. Here is my new light. I got 3000/6500k/truelumen actinic/ati actinic/4100k/ati coral plus/3000k/6500k in that order.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> can you use fem pollin on another female plant? What would happen? Say the slymer gets some banana pollin and then you use that pollin on another female? I am clueless when it comes to breeding stuff, but I want to cross the slymer with the purple paralysis


It would be fem seeds as the GT would be a known clone and would be hermed from stress Most likely.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

So it would be fem seeds of (slymer x PP)? Would it be more dominant on one of the strains?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So it would be fem seeds of (slymer x PP)? Would it be more dominant on one of the strains?


No way to know till you test them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

4:20


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 5, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I kind of was thinking of getting a min. Of five to spread em around if they are the real deal..
> I also found dark heart nursery in San Jose that has Chernobyl clones for sale but they say nothing about GT or slymer. But the description says they smell like lime sherbet..


I'm down for poppin a pack in a group effort to find slymer. IMO it's the best option unless it verified with pics and a sample. I guess if the donation is insignificant enough that way would be worth it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I'm down for poppin a pack in a group effort to find slymer. IMO it's the best option unless it verified with pics and a sample. I guess if the donation is insignificant enough that way would be worth it


Right grow it out when the seeds are popping.
I told the wife today thats my bday gift


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

She may not be the slymer but she sure is a looker. 

Maui x Harlequin, man I can't wait to smoke her to get a more legit name. Anyways day 46
 
She's turning black


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Bubblegum auto's doing it on their own. Had to pull out the 150wcfl for the black berry og's. Tent is full. Tried to re-arrange for more room but ended up with less.. Strange.. Almost up-potted the autos but then i thought fuck it ill be out looking everyday might aswell give em some water


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> yeah man, I'm kinda glad my tude order didn't go through because I lost a decent sized order a few months ago. Everything went smooth through BB though and nothing was declined, I like they take pay pal too because I use pay pal for everything (except beans) but it's nice to have the option


Yeah attitude screwed up an order of mine once.... I made a thread about it and it raised hell.. bad. No one believed me but they had to refund me and all... had an order from them opened and searched once too... they know what to look for in usa ... just hope u get a cool customs worker like I must have had ... 
Bb awesome each time tho . Trying to germ a single blue pit btw alongside two random nirvana freebies. 

Trying to fix germing issue... those darkstar and company didn't make it.  trying a cup of water this time. A friend of mine clones and germs seeds this way only. His grape ape cuts from me always grow roots so fast too... I may start doing it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Yeah attitude screwed up an order of mine once.... I made a thread about it and it raised hell.. bad. No one believed me but they had to refund me and all... had an order from them opened and searched once too... they know what to look for in usa ... just hope u get a cool customs worker like I must have had ...
> Bb awesome each time tho . Trying to germ a single blue pit btw alongside two random nirvana freebies.
> 
> Trying to fix germing issue... those darkstar and company didn't make it.  trying a cup of water this time. A friend of mine clones and germs seeds this way only. His grape ape cuts from me always grow roots so fast too... I may start doing it.


Dang, yeah the 'tude been so iffy lately, it used to be great but they are still shipping the same way they did 10 years ago, so by now customs knows what to look for that's for sure. 

Did you try the paper towel method with the tupperware yet? I just sprouted 2 beans the other day in 24 hours and they are like an inch tall out of the plug now. It works every time bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

That is one freakin huge auto plant man, jeeze louis that's huge!! I had no idea autos grew like that, what a beast, what do those things yield?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't remember the weight but I had two autos that I ran in DWC that got huge like that. They were big, bushy plants with a solid amount of bud on them. I don't remember now what they were either. I got them as freebies in an order from the tude.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Searching the net i found one saying 25-55g pr. plant. But i think ill beat that 
Ive grown a fair share of autos and dont think ive been under 50.
3xbig devil autos grown in dwc filled my entire tent. 1.2x1.2m.
The biggest one had a hidden giant bud i first saw when i started to cut her down 
 Thats the bud. Lost all my photos when my computer died  damn i wanna show you the roots 
Cant remember weight but i believe the biggest was 160g and the other ones around 120g. But thats dwc. And i was fairly new then trying my hardest to do everything to perfection. Homemade co2 and all  Stressful time tho. Kept getting high temperature in the water. Was a real hazle trying to pump out 65 liters, just to pump back again.. Did that once a week. 3 plants in 65l res and it was full of white roots. I want my pics back damnit!!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 5, 2015)

I lost a lot of photos too. I had pics of the roots from the autos. The root mass was awesome!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

I know i was shutting people up about dissing autos at that time. Just posted some roots 
Actually im impressed with the eas' of it. Low nutes and they just do their thing. Sadly there is a cost in light period. But thats why i get my mommas big on the side for next run. Oh cant wait for next run.. Dog's and Black Berry Og's all over +Breeding is gon be fun.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lower dog bud


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> She may not be the slymer but she sure is a looker.
> 
> Maui x Harlequin, man I can't wait to smoke her to get a more legit name. Anyways day 46
> View attachment 3325883
> She's turning black


I would call her Marle (pronounced Marlee)


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Bubblegum auto's doing it on their own. Had to pull out the 150wcfl for the black berry og's. Tent is full. Tried to re-arrange for more room but ended up with less.. Strange.. Almost up-potted the autos but then i thought fuck it ill be out looking everyday might aswell give em some water
> View attachment 3325889 View attachment 3325890
> View attachment 3325891


I know you said but I am baked off my ass, so what strain of auto is that?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that's what I call a clone! 
Candy Grape OG, holy shit these bitches stink already. Flower is going to be fun!
 
Wait a minute I see something there, let's take a closer look. Yes, I see it now, trichs in veg and stinking up the room. Yes this is going to be nice


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice being baked  Its Auto Original Bubblegum from T.H. Seeds. 4 out of 5 looking great. Last one might yield 15  Crazy difference.. I can see why one that gets a pheno like that never wanna touch an auto again..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Never understand the logic of calling a Disp. Here in California that carries TGA seeds and on their weedmaps menu it Does not say exactly which strains they have in stock NOW. 
So I call to ask what strains they have on hand now before I drive to the. From where I live and I get we can't talk about that over the phone, so I have to drive all the way in to you.. Yes.. Only with MMJ 
Why do they do this?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

That is a rare trait @giggles26 You need to get that strain to a breader. Doc You want that trait to mix into strains. I have seen in in a couple so far. Well done gigs.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Thats a small plug for a big ass clone


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Thats a small plug for a big ass clone


Remember big things do come in small packages


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

That's incredible! I never would have thought they would yield like that, that's seriously awesome, autos have come a long ways since I knew about them, they used to suck so bad back in the day, holy game changer! 

Got a late Xmas present in today, tthought it was pretty cool  guitar pick with my nickname


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah tell me about it man, I hate that, do they have an email? Maybe they'll be able to send an inventory through


FLkeys1 said:


> Never understand the logic of calling a Disp. Here in California that carries TGA seeds and on their weedmaps menu it Does not say exactly which strains they have in stock NOW.
> So I call to ask what strains they have on hand now before I drive to the. From where I live and I get we can't talk about that over the phone, so I have to drive all the way in to you.. Yes.. Only with MMJ
> Why do they do this?


email hhopefully


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

My fruity chronic juice has em since cracking the seed, been seeing it alot more lately, the 24kwg had em too, such a cool trait


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Found a guy posting his outdoor autos about 35 plants produced 4kilo dried. I tried photo last year but they could not finish in the humid weather. so im gonna go with autos this year when the sun is at its best.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 5, 2015)

brick by brick Rome wasn't built in a day fellas hopefully the MH + HPS combo does some good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I would call her Marle (pronounced Marlee)


 or Marly Quin?


DCobeen said:


> That is a rare trait @giggles26 You need to get that strain to a breader. Doc You want that trait to mix into strains. I have seen in in a couple so far. Well done gigs.


Yea i can go pull 20 plants like that right now, and hell yea giggles!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> My fruity chronic juice has em since cracking the seed, been seeing it alot more lately, the 24kwg had em too, such a cool trait


Now you keep an eye on them to see if they turn a clear dark color like/pink/red/orange/brown/purple/black. If you find the pre amber strains you got a keeper. At least to breed with.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3325956 brick by brick Rome wasn't built in a day fellas hopefully the MH + HPS combo does some good.


I would have to fill in that other half of tent. I dont care what anyone says I crowd them in. I move them around a bit in the room. Hash is always good for the under growth. My light is hung and I am sitting waiting for lights on like a kid at christmas. Took me 20 minutes to rotate bulbs and 15 min to hand the light/ remove old ones ect. Gonna be some Growing going on around here. Oh yeah I am baked off my ass. loving it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Unfortunately no amber trichs, the 24k are all cloudy in flower and the 24k mom is covered with them still in veg, I haven't checked em with the scope yet though, the fruity chronic juice I'm not sure as it's still really young


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> or Marly Quin?
> 
> Yea i can go pull 20 plants like that right now, and hell yea giggles!


Then bro search for the colored clear trics. Those are the way as you know.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

I will check mine as I go and see if diff lights bring out more of what. I know this my fluorescent's are gonna kill it. I am giving them some sweet as plants to grow. I cant believe how happy my plants are. Oh yeah CLUB 600 Fing Rocks. Here and other sight are some growers. Thank you all for having me on your journey.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah tell me about it man, I hate that, do they have an email? Maybe they'll be able to send an inventory through
> 
> 
> email hhopefully


Found their email on weed maps listing and sent one to them, hope they respond. I have found the many Disp. Allow their emps. Smoke on the job so sometimes things don't get done LOL


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

The Bubba Kush S1's i got looks dank straight from seed. Its cureing right now and i find it very strange it does not smell of anything.
 
 
Might pop a seed just to breed it with something. I wanna breed so bad im gonna end up with all females. lol


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> The Bubba Kush S1's i got looks dank straight from seed. Its cureing right now and i find it very strange it does not smell of anything.
> View attachment 3325964
> View attachment 3325965
> Might pop a seed just to breed it with something. I wanna breed so bad im gonna end up with all females. lol


It will smell soon enough. looks like you had a happy happy plant. well done. shit even that seedlin is covered. I dont get that close to mine I need to start looking more.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I kind of was thinking of getting a min. Of five to spread em around if they are the real deal..
> I also found dark heart nursery in San Jose that has Chernobyl clones for sale but they say nothing about GT or slymer. But the description says they smell like lime sherbet..


Elemental had some cuts of them(chernobyl) when I picked up some of these supposed GG4's I got. I WILL keep all you bad ass mother fuckerz up to date if they are real. Only 26 days into flower.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

They are super hard to see, they usually are really small, much smaller than a normal trich. I bet the tangilope gets the early amber trichs knowing my luck since I threw out the extra cuts I had lol, the Buds on it are so freakin wild, the plant is a straightt up nuclear power plant mutant and the Buds remind me of scoops of ice cream and it's starting to smell like ramen noodles lol


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Elemental had some cuts of them(chernobyl) when I picked up some of these supposed GG4's I got. I WILL keep all you bad ass mother fuckerz up to date if they are real. Only 26 days into flower.


Oh how i would love to trade the failry for GG4's. 
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/ghosttrainhaze1.htm


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What she smekling like bro? You really trying to make me pop a few of mines huh? Lol but ok that's wassup keep us posted on that and man your lucky. I'll have two GG4 crosses once the second one arrives. Hopefully I can find something real close to her. I think imma go on a clone hunting trip this summer.


Lol I forgot to answer this!!
She smells like straight up grape soda!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Oh how i would love to trade the failry for GG4's.
> http://raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/ghosttrainhaze1.htm


Here's the GG4's:

@AlphaPhase: here is my holygrailkush#5 I would love to see you blow up,

Here is what might end up being the best freebie seed evur! HSO masterkush


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

MasterKush looks great! Get that focus right tho, feel like im missing out


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Here's the GG4's:
> View attachment 3325967
> @AlphaPhase: here is my holygrailkush#5 I would love to see you blow up,
> View attachment 3325968
> ...


HSO has some fire in their beans. Grew my Blue Dream from them and boy was it good. Can't wait to run it again. GG4 looks very good. Does she have the diesel burnt rubber chem smell? Everything looks might fine over that way


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

I've grown out a few HSO strains. There pineapple was amazing and a good yielder!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Damn that is a big nugget kush!! Wasn't expecting it to chunk out like that, I'll have a run with er, I think I'm going to get a small 2x4 or 3x3 tent for side runs so I can use my 5x5 for 1 strain to maximize yield and then use the small tent with like a 250w or 400w for multiple strains and testers for head stach, I know I could have broke 40 Oz if I ran just the PP, really hurt my yields running kush with them  oh wells


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> MasterKush looks great! Get that focus right tho, feel like im missing out


You are! I will retake these pics outside the bloom room. Lights turn on in 20 min. So it's all good
I'll still prob fuck it up(iphone)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh and the gg4 looks to be like it's legit another couple weeks should be able to tell for sure, it's Def filling out like gg and the hairs Def look like the Don king hair on a gg4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> That is a rare trait @giggles26 You need to get that strain to a breader. Doc You want that trait to mix into strains. I have seen in in a couple so far. Well done gigs.


I have males like this 
The cherry puff male has them on the stigma


giggles26 said:


> I've grown out a few HSO strains. There pineapple was amazing and a good yielder!


The cem dawg is good too


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok, alpha, here's some holy grail:

Here is that freebie MK:
 Here's what mite just be a bad ass rep of some firealienstrawberry


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2015)

I grew up in So Cal in the 70's-80's and for us Humboldt was Nirvana

Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon Thai Kush
Humboldt Seed Organisation Trainwreck
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack
Humboldt Seed Organization Bubba Kush
Humboldt Seed Organization Trainwreck
Humboldt Seed Organization Desert Diesel

I enjoyed them all and have two new going now.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice i just took clones of the holy grail kush i brought home from cali


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Ill second on the chemdawg  My Bubba Kush is also from HSO.
Just pulled out my seeds. I dont know if i will be able to control it all but im germing a Bubba Kush and Pakistan Chitral Kush. With the "breeding room" fairly empty ill go 12/12 from seed worked great on the Bubba.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Ill second on the chemdawg  My Bubba Kush is also from HSO.
> Just pulled out my seeds. I dont know if i will be able to control it all but im germing a Bubba Kush and Pakistan Chitral Kush. With the "breeding room" fairly empty ill go 12/12 from seed worked great on the Bubba.


I just used some golden goat x pck pollen lastnight


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

That hgk is very nice! They all are but those calyx on the hgk are insane big, I thought my sour biker kush had biguns, that beats it for sure tho


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I grew up in So Cal in the 70's-80's and for us Humboldt was Nirvana
> 
> Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon Thai Kush
> Humboldt Seed Organisation Trainwreck
> ...


Very nice! Really
You know what though, it is gonna be hard to impress me, being i've killed it with the "real" bluedream(original santacruzhazebro cut) 
The real green cush cut.
The real trainwreck
And pre and after bubba.

But I sware to buddah! This freebie bean has some vigor!  it's gonna be so easy to trim also! 
i'm def gonna rock
Some more of HSO's gear!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, alpha, here's some holy grail:
> View attachment 3325991
> Here is that freebie MK:
> View attachment 3325994 Here's what mite just be a bad ass rep of some firealienstrawberry
> ...


That mk is beautiful!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah dude the mk looks nice I really like the colors and shapes of the Buds, that's really killer especially for a freebie, that's a bean I'd pay for lol


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh I cant wait for my chemdawg to hit flower. 1 week I am hoping maybe less. She will grow under my new light with the Led if needed will see.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just used some golden goat x pck pollen lastnight


I should have cloned the GGxpck male/female what was I thinking.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Did the mk need staking? It looks like it's sturdy enough?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just used some golden goat x pck pollen lastnight


Aw man you got the shizz.
How long are you in with the Hells Angel's Og? Just read about it. Sounds great.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

doc okay i have a male ggxpck can I clone it now its dropping pollen in a couple days. its the last male left to drop. he is the shorter pheno of the bunch. Oh and my light turned on now in the closet oh yeah. Times are good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Not yet soon  @HydroGp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> doc okay i have a male ggxpck can I clone it now its dropping pollen in a couple days. its the last male left to drop. he is the shorter pheno of the bunch. Oh and my light turned on now in the closet oh yeah. Times are good.


Some pollen would be cool but i have like 12 or more males right now


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's some Blue Dream I ground up earlier today. No cure on it yet but it's really nice already.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Did the mk need staking? It looks like it's sturdy enough?


Not really!
But I did/do anyways.
I'll try to take a better pic of the plant k
Straight smells like when I cut a pine 2X4.  Love that smell(being a carpenter and all)


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Some pollen would be cool but i have like 12 or more males right now


I will collect what i can from it. Its a great strain for sure.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Red Purp is gonna be an interesting one. The colors are amazing. told it taste like black liquorice.
Doc here is the Red Purp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I will collect what i can from it. Its a great strain for sure.


Cool because i have
2 pw x bp
Cherry puff
Purple voodoo
grandad balls
Gdp x bp
2 urkle x sl
O\D x sl
Ss x bk
Karma's og
Honeybee
2 goji
And i know i am missing some males but


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Red Purp is gonna be an interesting one. The colors are amazing. told it taste like black liquorice.
> Doc here is the Red Purp


Not seeing anything?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Did the mk need staking? It looks like it's sturdy enough?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

Doc here http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http://femaleseeds.nl/en/red-purps-108.html&ei=u1erVOb7KIq1yATVlICYAw&usg=AFQjCNHfPxQmqq_JhLKYEOnDNtI7mHMV-A&sig2=yjpLnOCvHr2h2yww9u8EjA&bvm=bv.82001339,d.aWw


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Great way to end a day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Great way to end a day
> View attachment 3326046


Have me one right now to brother!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

lol I am smoking a bowl. of cindy that was under the fluorescent and it is more potent.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

Damn bro that thing is sturdy!! That things a freakin monster for a kush dude, keep that beast around for a while!! Lucky you can move plants, mine are stuck put til harvest lol. I miss the smell of saw dust man, I really hate losing feeling in my hands I can't do a damn thing I want to anymore grrr


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn bro that thing is sturdy!! That things a freakin monster for a kush dude, keep that beast around for a while!! Lucky you can move plants, mine are stuck put til harvest lol. I miss the smell of saw dust man, I really hate losing feeling in my hands I can't do a damn thing I want to anymore grrr


1:1 cbd/thc strains bro


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> MasterKush looks great! Get that focus right tho, feel like im missing out


Nailed it. I wanted to look closely at those beauties!

LOL


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

I really want to see if I can find the gel caps, would be so nice, I was looking into some cbd strains recently but still need to do some more research on em, but cbd does sound like it's the bomb for my ailments for sure


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think the world would be a better place if everyone smoked one everyday.. Okay maybe two..


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I really want to see if I can find the gel caps, would be so nice, I was looking into some cbd strains recently but still need to do some more research on em, but cbd does sound like it's the bomb for my ailments for sure


Okay to be a true medicine you want 1:1 ratio of Thc and CBC. Or even 20% THC to 8% CBD. then you got the meds.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2015)

Exactly why I do what I do these days(staked in pots) for the most part.
I still dabble wit some sog and a trellis though


AlphaPhase said:


> Damn bro that thing is sturdy!! That things a freakin monster for a kush dude, keep that beast around for a while!! Lucky you can move plants, mine are stuck put til harvest lol. I miss the smell of saw dust man, I really hate losing feeling in my hands I can't do a damn thing I want to anymore grrr





akhiymjames said:


> HSO has some fire in their beans. Grew my Blue Dream from them and boy was it good. Can't wait to run it again. GG4 looks very good. Does she have the diesel burnt rubber chem smell? Everything looks might fine over that way


diesel burnt rubber chem
smell.....Check!
Describes it almost perfect.
You know what I'm tripping on, is some one saying that the real legit shared #4, has some weird twisted leaf growth. Not this one. Got my fingers crossed though!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Exactly way I do what I do these days(staked in pots) for the most part.
> I still dabble wit some sog and a trellis though
> 
> 
> ...


I have one coming in the next couple of weeks and we can compare. it is getting rooted for me now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I really want to see if I can find the gel caps, would be so nice, I was looking into some cbd strains recently but still need to do some more research on em, but cbd does sound like it's the bomb for my ailments for sure


Alpha check out Reggae Seeds, Juanita La Lagrimosa.
Super high cbd and a kick of a buzz to boot.
This has been used to start a lot of med strains.

I have my pellet stove fixed thank God, the coldest weather of the season is here
tomorrow it may get to double digit temps.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Exactly why I do what I do these days(staked in pots) for the most part.
> I still dabble wit some sog and a trellis though
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect bro. You have the real deal then. I have never heard about it having twisted leaf growth but I haven't done a ton of research on her. I try to know my strains cus I usually end up getting crosses but I just havent done the research on her like that. Oh well glad to see you guys are getting the real deal


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll check them out Oldman, thanks! Stay warm out there man, I hear a huge snow storm is coming your way :/


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2015)

Good morning folks..
Shoutout @jimmer6577 Hope all is well! Have not seen you in the new year..
Going shopping for some soil in an hour.. Hope for some good deals now its not season. But i hate when they start asking questions. Last time i was on cruches and felt trapped cause i could not just bail


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2015)

Questions, questions, soil is not illegal though is it. fuk me, what they gonna make illegal next, lmfao.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2015)

Cruches are great (providing you don't actually have to walk far with them and pulverise the palms of yer hands) everyone tends to help you, give you seats on the tram, and also at funerals people take pitty on you, even though you ain't dead yet It's true, I was at a military funeral and had cruches and the place was packed out....yet I got ushered to a seat with lots of, aaaawwww he's in pain type of looks.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

Went for a ride with the little one. We both had a blast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2015)

damn jig that's a sweet bike. bet you wished you had that in amsterdam eh.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2015)

Clocked the video you posted. Awesome mate.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

one of the Fireballs #1, coming down today
more black than purple


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Super bob


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Used to have that problem but not anymore. Take cut, place in water, scrape a tiny bit and into pellets under the dome they go.


The only thing I do is a light nutes. Other that I do the same as you but with rookwool. Never use gels or rooting stuff. Need to plant to day. Just did 50 clones of bb. Dog, Larry ogx ?, smelly cherry, bb homemade crosses I made. Plus jelly bean, purple Cadillac, cookies- thin mint.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

looking great bob.
Its so fing cold out I have to put battery charger on so I can crank the engine. I hope I get it started.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Doc I pulled all males out except the last GGxpck waiting so I can collect pollen from it. Hope it hurries up as I Need to start drooping seeds and also do another set of clones this weekend. I might have to say screw the male. Oh I collected a mix of pollen so its gonna be interesting when I use what I took today.

Edit: oh I got allot enough for a plant or 3 now. Its mixed with flour and in the fridge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2015)

caked


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> The only thing I do is a light nutes. Other that I do the same as you but with rookwool. Never use gels or rooting stuff. Need to plant to day. Just did 50 clones of bb. Dog, Larry ogx ?, smelly cherry, bb homemade crosses I made. Plus jelly bean, purple Cadillac, cookies- thin mint.


I just soak my pellets in willow water and a few other goodies


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Finally got my truck started. Man its dam cold outside.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Finally got my truck started. Man its dam cold outside.


It is going to be 27 tonight here


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is going to be 27 tonight here


Same where I'm at and tomorrow night gonna be even worse 10 degrees smdh...I moved to get away from the cold and it's still finding me somehow


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

first day back to work after the holiday. ugh. I like what I do but have been doing this sort of thing a long time already. Like 26 years long time.... LOL (not in one job). When I do retire I would love to do some sort of boutique canna business. 

@BobBitchen Holy fire! cant wait for mine to finish.  woot


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

@BobBitchen yo that is one beautiful Fireball lady. Looks like she's more of the Fire Alien side but man are those black leaves are so pretty. Everybody makes me want some Fireballs!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @BobBitchen yo that is one beautiful Fireball lady. Looks like she's more of the Fire Alien side but man are those black leaves are so pretty. Everybody makes me want some Fireballs!!!


You just want want want huh? Fireballs, purple honeybee, maui x harle...

Lol it's all good everyday on here and IG I see shot and I'm like damn I want that! 

It's cold as shit here to. Freaking 14 degrees here! Holy fuck!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2015)

It's been dipping into the 40s here at night but that's about it, lol. Today it's supposed to be seventy something degrees for the high.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

70 was yesterday 55 today and they are saying 22 tonight now!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> It's been dipping into the 40s here at night but that's about it, lol. Today it's supposed to be seventy something degrees for the high.


You're a great guy but


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

Some may not find this funny but I do. LOL Its my new grow calendar the wife gave me. I get a good chuckle now every time I go to the garden. LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You're a great guy but


I just wish the weather would make up it's mind. One day it's in the 50s and 70s the next. It's supposed to be winter so it should be staying on the cooler side.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I just wish the weather would make up it's mind. One day it's in the 50s and 70s the next. It's supposed to be winter so it should be staying on the cooler side.



Its been kinda cold up by us. had to turn the heater on in the shed even. snowed a little over the holiday.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

-17 below tonight here. So Its gonna suck. the furnace wont shut off much.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

not that cold for us... LOL IM still in socal. just at 3000' so we get a touch more cold than the OC


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2015)

Hotter in the summer, cooler in the winter.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You just want want want huh? Fireballs, purple honeybee, maui x harle...
> 
> Lol it's all good everyday on here and IG I see shot and I'm like damn I want that!
> 
> It's cold as shit here to. Freaking 14 degrees here! Holy fuck!


Hell yea can't have enough. I have some Honeybee to go throught but those Fireballs are amazing. When it comes to top smoke I'm like a kid in toysrus. Want want want lol


----------



## Figgy (Jan 6, 2015)

@BobBitchen - freaking beautiful girl there bro! Can't wait to pop some of those Fireball beans myself! 

The weather here is mid 60s today, mid 50s tomorrow, and lower 30s for the high Thursday. It's going to be single digits with the wind chill Thursdsy morning which is insane cold for here! Sounds like some good weather to be watching from the window with the fire on and a J being passed around


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

YUP! But its cool. weed still grows in the shed yo. LOL

posted these in my journal with bit more plant detail. But here is something to look at this morning.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm getting rid of a couple more things out of the garage 
I need some space to build shelves on the backside of a wall of my grow room to store some things that are in the van. Might be getting rid of the van soon so I need to be able to fit it all in the garage.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2015)

Classic seeds (afgooie)
 
 
32 days flower


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> YUP! But its cool. weed still grows in the shed yo. LOL
> 
> posted these in my journal with bit more plant detail. But here is something to look at this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3326330 View attachment 3326331 View attachment 3326332 View attachment 3326333 View attachment 3326334 View attachment 3326335 View attachment 3326336


hey where did you get those take apart plastic cages? I so so so want some.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice G!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> hey where did you get those take apart plastic cages? I so so so want some.


99cent store. They havent had them in a while though because its off season. Hopefully they get more come this spring.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

@genuity well done they look excellent.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

@genuity - how does the Afgooey smell? Can't wait for the smoke report! Looks amazing!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

I grew afgooey once. It was a bad experience. I called it pretendica... it looked awesome... tasted awesome... NO HIGH! Literally NONE. Couldnt beleive it. Gave a bunch for some trusted peeps to try and same thing...LOL I ended up binning like 6 zips of it... I was super bummed.

Im learey now of afgooey or af anything...



G I hope yours are bomb dude! they looks stellar.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'll check them out Oldman, thanks! Stay warm out there man, I hear a huge snow storm is coming your way :/


I just hold up in the grow room, it's always sunny and 78 degrees.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Classic seeds (afgooie)
> View attachment 3326355
> View attachment 3326356
> 32 days flower


only day 32 ? amazing.. beautiful


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Classic seeds (afgooie)
> View attachment 3326355
> View attachment 3326356
> 32 days flower


That Afgooie looks tasty as all get out!!!

@Bob,WOW


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

My next house is going to look like this:



My bed will be right in the middle!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> only day 32 ? amazing.. beautiful


x2 that looks crazy for 4 weeks from flip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My next house is going to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> My bed will be right in the middle!


I want this!


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Alpha check out Reggae Seeds, Juanita La Lagrimosa.
> Super high cbd and a kick of a buzz to boot.
> This has been used to start a lot of med strains.
> 
> ...


The stove again, what was the issue? Always worry about mine going out.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 6, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> The stove again, what was the issue? Always worry about mine going out.


Auger motor went, easy to change but you have to move the cunt (homage to dst) to
get in to change it and the damn things are expensive.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

So my wife bought my presents at @jigfresh hydro store he uses. Its called Green Mile. LOVE this shop. I probably wont go anywhere else from now on. On top of good pricing the owner scored me about a dozen plant cages.. However, these are exactly what I would want instead of regular cages. Individual plant scrog. They were FREE. had to do some fixing up and cutting down but I have 9 for sure to do my 4x4 tent with this next time. 9 of these at 16"x16"

  
The homemade ones will be used elsewhere. I have 9 nice ones for the tent.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice score! Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

@Mohican I want one of those houses also attached to a normal house lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

The plug came out yesterday afternoon. She is lots better but still hurts some. Keeping an eye on her... LOL 

FYI I may have on of these for you thats a little bigger 2'x2' I bet you could do some cool shit with that outdoors this spring..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

81 here today in So. Cal..
Bubba Jill's 

it's going to be a great year...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Jabba!

It is a good year! Have you tried any of the Jurple yet?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Jabba!
> 
> It is a good year! Have you tried any of the Jurple yet?


Pre98Bubba x jubba = jubbabubba?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Jabba!
> 
> It is a good year! Have you tried any of the Jurple yet?



More then tried  smoked the last bud on New Years Eve... I love it, I love the up beat feeling I get from it and yet it's not so much that it keeps me up at night.. She is a keeper..


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> only day 32 ? amazing.. beautiful


My bad 34 days...that pic is from Saturday..
They went into flower December 1st.


Mohican said:


> @genuity - how does the Afgooey smell? Can't wait for the smoke report! Looks amazing!


I got to females out of the 8 seeds I put down.
Out of them two,I put one right in flower...the other I took a clone,and killed the seed plant..
As the first one went ahead in flower,the smells was very Mellon like,soft melons like lots if fresh cantaloupes 
This was the first one,in one gallon pot.



SomeGuy said:


> I grew afgooey once. It was a bad experience. I called it pretendica... it looked awesome... tasted awesome... NO HIGH! Literally NONE. Couldnt beleive it. Gave a bunch for some trusted peeps to try and same thing...LOL I ended up binning like 6 zips of it... I was super bummed.
> 
> Im learey now of afgooey or af anything...
> 
> ...


I got these seeds from classic himself,he has/had the original afgooie..
I'm not sure who he is or anything,but I do trust his word,wish I had more info about him..

He was at this one spot TSD,but that place did a lot of people wrong..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> More then tried  smoked the last bud on New Years Eve... I love it, I love the up beat feeling I get from it and yet it's not so much that it keeps me up at night.. She is a keeper..


Jurple looks much better today!
Thanks again!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Cool, she bounced back! She looked a little ragged in the first pic..


You would too


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweet! Spreading love around the nation


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sweet! Spreading love around the nation


Haha next thing you know it will be in NYC, ATL, Miami. It will be a jurpajubabba 2015


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Harvested the last of Bubba Kush x Jurple seeds..
> 
> View attachment 3326446


Sweet. That is a great job.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I grew afgooey once. It was a bad experience. I called it pretendica... it looked awesome... tasted awesome... NO HIGH! Literally NONE. Couldnt beleive it. Gave a bunch for some trusted peeps to try and same thing...LOL I ended up binning like 6 zips of it... I was super bummed.


I had the same problem with an AK 48! It had the biggest buds ever, like the size of those fat whiffle ball bats, smells so good like flowers. No high at all! I'm not sure if I just harvested it like 10 weeks too early or what but haven't grown it since 

Very nice plant pics this morning! It's 67 here, woke up and the heat never turned on last night, the grow room was 73 which kind of sucked but oh well, at least it's nice and warm in the house  It's going to be nice for the week so I'm gonna try to get out and do something tomorrow


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Sweet. That is a great job.



Thanks..
Just remember there is no 12 step program for growing MJ


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I had the same problem with an AK 48! It had the biggest buds ever, like the size of those fat whiffle ball bats, smells so good like flowers. No high at all! I'm not sure if I just harvested it like 10 weeks too early or what but haven't grown it since
> 
> Very nice plant pics this morning! It's 67 here, woke up and the heat never turned on last night, the grow room was 73 which kind of sucked but oh well, at least it's nice and warm in the house  It's going to be nice for the week so I'm gonna try to get out and do something tomorrow


I have had ak47 in ATL back in 99 that would get you to high. Shit would just melt your brain.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Auger motor went, easy to change but you have to move the cunt (homage to dst) to
> get in to change it and the damn things are expensive.


Well that sux, I pray mine continues to work, over 25 years old


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have had ak47 in ATL back in 99 that would get you to high. Shit would just melt your brain.


That's about the same time i tried ak47 and it was intense lol, then i ordered the ak48 and it was weird, you could roll up an oz and smoke it in one sitting with that feeling of "you feeling it yet bro?" "I don't know man, what about you" "I think so?" lmao, didn't work out as planned with the ak48
Edit: I only let it go like 10 weeks though, and thinking back it could have went 18 probably, it was super fluffy heavy sativa


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

*Oscar Goodman 34 days after flip 
*
#5 Big O pheno











#6











#9 Melon pheno


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

That's a nice plant! Love the name lol. That thing will be really easy to trim, really like the structure on that one bro.

Oh, I almost forgot, my BB order is shipping tomorrow! No fireballs though  but something equally nice sounding, Jakes Dream. Anyone have any info on Jakes Dream??


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2015)

This be my lonely fireballs
 
She has a long veg ahead ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Awe, look at that little rascal, coochie coochie cooooo little fire ball, you'll grow up to be big and strong like bob's fireball soon enough little one


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2015)

Freakin cold today.. 2Degrees c.
Wonderful pics guys. Crazy how this thread rolls. I cant remember what i read 4 pages ago. But im shure i was meant to say. GJ! Beautiful plant. Good luck with that and so on  Oh i wanna live with the plants too!! No house blocking light. Just dig out a giant basement 
Taking clones from my dogs today i noticed a strange growth on the S1(Stretch pheno also the most plastic fake looking, Showing trichomes in veg ). One of the mains had split itself into 2 heads.
4new s1(1) 4new s1(2) 4new bx2. Incase it should be female 
Also gave all the dogs a major work over removing all lower growth and creating no more than 8 strong cola's. Things are changing to fuck the plan and put up the light and run the momma's..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

The colors are getting intense. I'm loving this pheno. 
 
Oh day 47.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh well.. Good news bad news.
Ha dto check up on my statement being the only one to have trichomes was the S1(1).
Turns out i was wrong. They all have trichomes in veg. Good news.
While inspecting i see white pistils from the bx2's pre-flowers. Female. Bad news.
All up to the Black Berry Og's now to fulfill my breeding needs, lol 
 
Was hopeing for a triple donkey jizz master ;( Might put her in my scrog box now.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have had ak47 in ATL back in 99 that would get you to high. Shit would just melt your brain.


Did you know that an AK47 is one of the few guns that you could make a machine gun jet backpack with!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Obama..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Did you know that an AK47 is one of the few guns that you could make a machine gun jet backpack with!


No i did not, but i guess i do now


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2015)

Whats up with DST being a joker since new year ?
Just poppin in to throw out some funny shiizz.. Or does he really take clones like that? Survival of the fittest 
Just pulled out the seed stash. See if i can find something regular and dank but i bought mostly fem.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

its funny as hell huh. 2015 the year of the joker. Haha

I took a clone like that a few days ago. The thing was sitting on the ground set to go in the bin when I read dst's post so I stuck the thing in water and put it on the window sill. It's already sprouted a root.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh and whats up with Spannabiscup price? Its so cheap. Or is it always? My m8 was like:"More money for prostitutes" lol i think he is kidding, but im not certain  Plane back and fourth and three days at spannabis is under 200$.. Uh but the doller is rising like a mofo 
Will try to make it a charter with some luxury hotel for a week. Go March!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2015)

Funny with this Bubba Kush not smelling of anything. The leafs were very frosty so put some in the grinder with a kief collector.
Holy crap it was nice and smooth the first 20seconds then came the lounge pressure. Im feelin that bit of kief, incredible. Allready soaked 4 more seeds 
 Nighty night 6'ers.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

OGKB. Like Suga


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2015)

Did anyone catch the show on msnbc last night called Cannabis Country? It was a look at Colorado after a year of legalization and one of the shops featured was Medicine Man. Their grow area produced 120 pounds of buds each week and up to 70 strains. They didn't give any details about the grow but it was impressive.
It's worth watching when they repeat it....and they will, often.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

^that's just bonkers!! ^^ isnt ogkb the real cookies?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

that doesn't even look right. Shit.... You might want someone else to sample that to make sure its ok. I'd be willing to take that risk lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> OGKB. Like Suga
> 
> View attachment 3326552


OMG!!! I literally almost exploded a huge load on myself lol  gosh that is one icy girl. OGKB Cookies I need you girl


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw it cof, I think last night show was a repeat though, there was also one on today at 4pm Pacific time, pretty rad stuff


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> ^that's just bonkers!! ^^ isnt ogkb the real cookies?



That's what I am reading.. It's almost too beautiful to smoke. NOT!!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3325956 brick by brick Rome wasn't built in a day fellas hopefully the MH + HPS combo does some good.


I have a hps + mh combo right now. IMO Hps gives more yield. I have a plant in the middle between both l lights. On side of the plant is being hit by the hps and the other side the mh. Not much difference just a little more weight on the hps side.
Brick by brick bro, next thing u know u got the Colosseum.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Did anyone catch the show on msnbc last night called Cannabis Country? It was a look at Colorado after a year of legalization and one of the shops featured was Medicine Man. Their grow area produced 120 pounds of buds each week and up to 70 strains. They didn't give any details about the grow but it was impressive.
> It's worth watching when they repeat it....and they will, often.
> 
> 
> cof



I just did a search on AT&T uverse and the show is on at 9:00 tonight. Will watch it or record it tonight..
Thanks for the heads up.

The search also listed. The cannabusiness report this guys travels around the country investigating cannabis consumption ...


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

Gave the girls some of my "little bit of this and that" tea and went off to work came home to this @giggles26 are these the praying leaves you speak of so much ?


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have a hps + mh combo right now. IMO Hps gives more yield. I have a plant in the middle between both l lights. On side of the plant is being hit by the hps and the other side the mh. Not much difference just a little more weight on the hps side.
> Brick by brick bro, next thing u know u got the Colosseum.


Or a whore house guess it depends on your priorities me myself I like the box a lot!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

God, don't get me started on praying leaves Nyc, I'll cut you!!!!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> ^that's just bonkers!! ^^ isnt ogkb the real cookies?


Supposedly but it looks a lil different from the Cookies that Ive seen Berner and the Cookie Fam post. It's def not Forum cus Forum has live pollen and people who've tried to s1 Her said pollen is dud so we will never know but it sure is a mighty fine looking lady. Man he's one lucky guy to have her


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I had the same problem with an AK 48! It had the biggest buds ever, like the size of those fat whiffle ball bats, smells so good like flowers. No high at all! I'm not sure if I just harvested it like 10 weeks too early or what but haven't grown it since
> 
> Very nice plant pics this morning! It's 67 here, woke up and the heat never turned on last night, the grow room was 73 which kind of sucked but oh well, at least it's nice and warm in the house  It's going to be nice for the week so I'm gonna try to get out and do something tomorrow


Okay i would have to see pics. What are the trich's doing? How are the roots doing.I cant grasp a hemp strain. yes you for some reason grew a cbd strain. If you dont get high then all that is left is cbd. it has 1 or the other or both. Someones crop outdoors got hit with Hemp male from the air flow from 300 miles to 1 mile away. Outdoors you have ot hang pollen screens up or you can be screwed. happens to all outdoor growers.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have males like this
> The cherry puff male has them on the stigma
> 
> The cem dawg is good too


Have u test ran his progeny yet?The cherry puff male I mean.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

This thread is why I almost left riu lol. > https://www.rollitup.org/t/leaves-stuck-pointing-straight-up.854509/page-7#post-11206284

And yes, praying leaves is good most of the time! Phew, I feel better now.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> God, don't get me started on praying leaves Nyc, I'll cut you!!!!!!!


Is it bad that they're doing that or something I'm just not used to seeing them standing up like that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

It looks scary good lol, like at first I'd be scared to hit that, but I'd still hit that lol, so damn frosty it's ridiculous!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

They pray when things are dialed in, in soils they pray usually afterthey get a feeding tthey really liked, the o2 to the roots from the watering perks them up, much easier to make em pray in hydro though ssince there is always oxygen to the root zone. It also can be a bad thing, if there'sa mag deficiency they mmight pray, but it's usually more vertical, heat can make them pray but that is usually accompanied by heat stress which you would notice, yours looks happy from what I can see


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

The ak48 was like 10 years back bro she's long gone, I wish I still had a cut of it to try it again and see what happens, I swear it grew the biggest indoor buds I've ever seen (indoor grow)


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> doc okay i have a male ggxpck can I clone it now its dropping pollen in a couple days. its the last male left to drop. he is the shorter pheno of the bunch. Oh and my light turned on now in the closet oh yeah. Times are good.


According to Subcool that male would most likely be the keeper of the pack. It is his theory that the last males to show sex carry the "drug trait". This is supported by the argument that without human intervention the plant would revert back to hemp. But our selective breeding techniques allow us to manipulate the genes.He says if we all stopped chucking pollen and just left her to her self, eventually it would go back to hemp (tall,no thc, all stems). So a shorty male that shows sex late is prolly good parental stock. Its worth a try. We just need to label everything and make it as scientific as we can.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> that doesn't even look right. Shit.... You might want someone else to sample that to make sure its ok. I'd be willing to take that risk lol


Yeah I know right. such a risk. Yeah I better help you just incase you go overboard with joy. Someone to ground you a bit. So I got your back. Bring it on.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Found the pic of the OGKB on marjuana.com. Looks like Pinterest for cannabis


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> According to Subcool that male would most likely be the keeper of the pack. It is his theory that the last males to show sex carry the "drug trait". This is supported by the argument that without human intervention the plant would revert back to hemp. But our selective breeding techniques allow us to manipulate the genes.He says if we all stopped chucking pollen and just left her to her self, eventually it would go back to hemp (tall,no thc, all stems). So a shorty male that shows sex late is prolly good parental stock. Its worth a try. We just need to label everything and make it as scientific as we can.


Truth there but it all depends on what your trying to do when breeding with a male. If your trying to make a fast flowering strain he prolly wouldn't be the one you'd want to use. Just friends on what your trying to do when making a cross


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Found the pic of the OGKB on marjuana.com. Looks like Pinterest for cannabis


ICmag has a big long huge thread about it and the guy OGKB who the cut is named after is on there too. Plenty of pix from many people after she was passed out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Have u test ran his progeny yet?The cherry puff male I mean.


No i will be hitting a cherry pie and a cherry puff f2 clone with him soon.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Porn dump. We're getting close.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have a hps + mh combo right now. IMO Hps gives more yield. I have a plant in the middle between both l lights. On side of the plant is being hit by the hps and the other side the mh. Not much difference just a little more weight on the hps side.
> Brick by brick bro, next thing u know u got the Colosseum.


I do also with a 648 watt 12 bulb fluorescent with ATI bulbs. This run I will show what odes what. after this run I am doing ctf as a special grow(thanks riddle) to show diff lights in flower. Led can rock/fluorescent can rock it to best affect/smell. hps/cmh so far is great in yield as hps wins. CMH/HPS yeah bigger buds like 10% or so.Fluorescent grown blows it away. I have both I smoke some of hps and they are this is great. I smoke some of fluorescent and they are like wow I am baked. every time. I agree as I smoke them both. I have yet to smoke really good led vs the other lights so cant compare that. Oh I am high 
I smoked some of the fluorescent c99 and cant hardly type as I am baked off my arse.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

*QUESTION* which one of us bought those AIT spyer airstones for soil and how're they working for you so far?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> *QUESTION* which one of us bought those AIT spyer airstones for soil and how're they working for you so far?


Alpha for dwc i think


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2015)

@ giggles U still feeding that girl?


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Alpha for dwc i think


Smoke.more than me lived longer than me and still have a better memory than me. I have no hope in my generation anymore.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @ giggles U still feeding that girl?


Which one?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This thread is why I almost left riu lol. > https://www.rollitup.org/t/leaves-stuck-pointing-straight-up.854509/page-7#post-11206284
> 
> And yes, praying leaves is good most of the time! Phew, I feel better now.


Um no. I dont agree. when they are praying they are to dry. Rh is to low. heat is a bit high. I like a even leave at lights on. droppy leaf at lights of. never a high rise leaf in my opinion. Plants are plants. i have done allot worse than praying leaves so I am not judging. Just making a statement.I will stick to my ground that when a leaf turns up its never good. Low light ect ect ect ect. Or am I way the heck off base?. I think I am right on. All you who dave been doing this a long time chime in.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Is it bad that they're doing that or something I'm just not used to seeing them standing up like that


Thank you. you see what i do.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Um no. I dont agree. when they are praying they are to dry. Rh is to low. heat is a bit high. I like a even leave at lights on. droppy leaf at lights of. never a high rise leaf in my opinion. Plants are plants. i have done allot worse than praying leaves so I am not judging. Just making a statement.I will stick to my ground that when a leaf turns up its never good. Low light ect ect ect ect. Or am I way the heck off base?. I think I am right on. All you who dave been doing this a long time chime in.


Please do guys because I'm.confused now if its good or bad I thought my rh should be low in flower now I'm thinking its a bad thing


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They pray when things are dialed in, in soils they pray usually afterthey get a feeding tthey really liked, the o2 to the roots from the watering perks them up, much easier to make em pray in hydro though ssince there is always oxygen to the root zone. It also can be a bad thing, if there'sa mag deficiency they mmight pray, but it's usually more vertical, heat can make them pray but that is usually accompanied by heat stress which you would notice, yours looks happy from what I can see


Um I have not seen that. Well not from a happy plant. only time I seen leaves up was when my roots had issues from heat when running AIS. Sure i did great smoke but still missed the mark. Yes I have done that as my plant was dying on me. Bro I am saying this to help you. something is off. Okay you say you use co2? I am not used to that so that might be a game changer. Do you use co2? ho much/ppm?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> According to Subcool that male would most likely be the keeper of the pack. It is his theory that the last males to show sex carry the "drug trait". This is supported by the argument that without human intervention the plant would revert back to hemp. But our selective breeding techniques allow us to manipulate the genes.He says if we all stopped chucking pollen and just left her to her self, eventually it would go back to hemp (tall,no thc, all stems). So a shorty male that shows sex late is prolly good parental stock. Its worth a try. We just need to label everything and make it as scientific as we can.


Oh now I am listening. I know the fast male is stamina. and thought the last male is the potent part. I will at least keep it out of tent to collect. it gets 3 more days max. then I do my thing all over with seeds/clones.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Have to agree to disagree because my plants pray that 100% of the time, perfect rh and temps. They pray at night when it's cold, during the lights on when it's 75 max. And many grow rooms plants are praying around the world, I think we have different views on what praying means and what extent of praying the are doing. A 45 degree angel is good


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Please do guys because I'm.confused now if its good or bad I thought my rh should be low in flower now I'm thinking its a bad thing


It's a good thing, trust me. I like to call it forty-fiving! Best is the double forty-five when they are angled up at the stem and the leaves themselves angle up and straight. It means straight happiness. Here look here, this girl is happy, you can't tell me that my temps and everything else isn't dialed in. It's pure happiness, if theres no curl and everything is in check then keep on.

 
Don't trip bro, I've been at this awhile


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Remember the kog that was droopy? Dialed it in and it's praying now too.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Please do guys because I'm.confused now if its good or bad I thought my rh should be low in flower now I'm thinking its a bad thing


Okay You should be between 30-45% RH for flower lower and you loose allot higher and you chance mold. i have tons of air movement around plants for that reason. 50% can be done in flower but why. 35%RH i perfect at harvest. 45% at 1/2 way or so. When you allow the RH to drop to low it changed allot about what the plant does. This is IMO.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Um I have not seen that. Well not from a happy plant. only time I seen leaves up was when my roots had issues from heat when running AIS. Sure i did great smoke but still missed the mark. Yes I have done that as my plant was dying on me. Bro I am saying this to help you. something is off. Okay you say you use co2? I am not used to that so that might be a game changer. Do you use co2? ho much/ppm?


No co2 I don't have a ppm meter bro I literally just go under what it says on the bag/box and a I foliar spray the girls 3-4 times a week with DM saturator with some armorSi and snow storm ultra. This is what my hygrometer usually looks like mon-friday.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guys but before we have a dick swinging contest I just want to say we are all buddies here and mine hangs just like yours...hopefull


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have to agree to disagree because my plants pray that 100% of the time, perfect rh and temps. They pray at night when it's cold, during the lights on when it's 75 max. And many grow rooms plants are praying around the world, I think we have different views on what praying means and what extent of praying the are doing. A 45 degree angel is good


Pics. as I go into my room when its 50% RH 54-68F and leaves are haning or starting to droop. Whne light some on the leaves stand straight out. Maybe diff strains have diff traits, if you are growing indica as I am doing sats/hybrids. I dont think so as even when I was young in the green houses i would watch as the sun came up and how the leaves would start to level off. now on hot days we had leaves praying. I was told that is when we would turn on the sprinklers to mist them. till they drooped. then turn it off. My job was to not let then raise up to much.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> No co2 I don't have a ppm meter bro I literally just go under what it says on the bag/box and a I foliar spray the girls 3-4 times a week with DM saturator with some armorSi and snow storm ultra. This is what my hygrometer usually looks like mon-friday.
> View attachment 3326624 View attachment 3326625


You're over thinking all this. Wanna see what my room is at? Here!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol @ nyc

It's all good, but my plants pray all day every day and they are happy as pigs in poo  I've also grown plants that won't pray, like my tangilope and 24kwg they just won't pray no matter what


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

If your strain is sativa heavy it will usually always hang/droop in flower no matter what you do. Some strains will not pray, but it is not a sign of anything bad or anything. It's a good trait, plain and simple. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Man I want your humidity giggs, we got about the same temps though. Here's my praying happy plants


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

IM TOO DAMN SOBER WHEN'S THE LAST TIME I SMOKED your guess is as good as mine. Shit I've resorted to smoking a black n mild as of last night =\ take pity on your boy lol


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> No co2 I don't have a ppm meter bro I literally just go under what it says on the bag/box and a I foliar spray the girls 3-4 times a week with DM saturator with some armorSi and snow storm ultra. This is what my hygrometer usually looks like mon-friday.
> View attachment 3326624 View attachment 3326625


39% is really low RH. as when they are yount they like 50% plus RH till you flip and stretch is over then what you have is right on. So where you are right now I would have 50% RH at lights out. for another 2 weeks then slowly drop to 35% at harvest even 45% harvest. but again that is just how I would do it. I think we have to each get a clone sent to us from say doc. rooted and same size. We each do it our way but have to veg so long then flip at same time. harvest same day. then we can see what RH really does. I can talk all night and means nothing till I prove it. And we then dry and bag up a bud and send back to the one who sent us the clone as the judge. you up for a challange. I will grow under same light as you in flower except led i dont have a strong enough one yet.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> IM TOO DAMN SOBER WHEN'S THE LAST TIME I SMOKED your guess is as good as mine. Shit I've resorted to smoking a black n mild as of last night =\ take pity on your boy lol


I might be needing a few testers here in the couple weeks or so


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> According to Subcool that male would most likely be the keeper of the pack. It is his theory that the last males to show sex carry the "drug trait". This is supported by the argument that without human intervention the plant would revert back to hemp. But our selective breeding techniques allow us to manipulate the genes.He says if we all stopped chucking pollen and just left her to her self, eventually it would go back to hemp (tall,no thc, all stems). So a shorty male that shows sex late is prolly good parental stock. Its worth a try. We just need to label everything and make it as scientific as we can.



According to Shantibaba......

1) Males that auto flower irrespective of daylight hours are normally eliminated to insure against hermaphroditism or unwanted male traits. 

2) Males that flower too quickly or too tall are also not the best for breeding since they put too much energy into fiber production which is not the trait one is looking for in a medicinal plant. 

3) Males that have large hollow main stems are sought out rather than males that are more pith-filled stems - the main reason are that large hollow stemmed males are better THC producers than other plants. 

4) Males that produce tight floral clusters rather than airy sparse floral clusters are usually better to breed with. 

5) Finally if you rub your fingers against the stem of a developing male and are able to get strong odors or aromas (terpines) you will be advised to use these males as trichrome production and flavor are directly related to plants that produce odors early on. 


This is supported by his Msc in Biology and years in the game, from creating original cup winning strains that have been imitated ever since to helping pioneer high CBD strains and also commercial oil production for the cosmetic industry.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> 39% is really low RH. as when they are yount they like 50% plus RH till you flip and stretch is over then what you have is right on. So where you are right now I would have 50% RH at lights out. for another 2 weeks then slowly drop to 35% at harvest even 45% harvest. but again that is just how I would do it. I think we have to each get a clone sent to us from say doc. rooted and same size. We each do it our way but have to veg so long then flip at same time. harvest same day. then we can see what RH really does. I can talk all night and means nothing till I prove it. And we then dry and bag up a bud and send back to the one who sent us the clone as the judge. you up for a challange. I will grow under same light as you in flower except led i dont have a strong enough one yet.


Just let doc supply the clones and I'll be the taste tester as I have a younger pallet lol

Also how do you suggest raising my rh without spending any money if possible


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It's a good thing, trust me. I like to call it forty-fiving! Best is the double forty-five when they are angled up at the stem and the leaves themselves angle up and straight. It means straight happiness. Here look here, this girl is happy, you can't tell me that my temps and everything else isn't dialed in. It's pure happiness, if theres no curl and everything is in check then keep on.
> 
> View attachment 3326617
> Don't trip bro, I've been at this awhile


Okay I am gonna say this so everyone understands me. When leaves pull up they are loosing to much moisture. not good. heat vs moisture ratio. Happy plants all. Think a minute about what I am saying. I cant explain it more. Happy leaves dont pull up. well not too much they will go a tiny bit up but not much.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Remember the kog that was droopy? Dialed it in and it's praying now too.


those are not praying in my book. not like the other pics. those look perfect.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a strain cheese bx2 f2 every feeding, I mean every single time as soon as they get some food the leave go straight up. I have never seen a plant pray this hard before. It starts to give off a stronger smell. imo it shows me that I am doing them right. The mother used to do the same think, im pretty sure I even mentioned it in my thread a long time ago. Watching a time lapse video would lead me to believe that they all pray,it just goes unnoticed. 

@Giggles I was talking about the 47 day purple turning Maui x Harli. I smoke while looking at that picture.
@ DC If it were me I would keep his pollen seperate from the mixed pollen and do some testing on a known good female with a very different look. In order to help "see" which parent is more dominant and what traits are passed down.
@ All I see you all smoke joints. Blunts for me.
   
Here s my bag seed f2's with the trifoliate mutant.
 
  
I chopped off the head of the dog mom to try to get her back to some good veg growth.
 
@ nyc HPS on the right and MH on the right.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> According to Shantibaba......
> 
> 1) Males that auto flower irrespective of daylight hours are normally eliminated to insure against hermaphroditism or unwanted male traits.
> 
> ...


yes Brothers grimm has a similar guide as that. I need to follow it as they know what they are talking about. I am rookie/noob in breeding so thank you for posting this.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Just let doc supply the clones and I'll be the taste tester as I have a younger pallet lol
> 
> Also how do you suggest raising my rh without spending any money if possible


2 tasters Is really needed. RH is huge. low is not good 39% max is low. I accept if he does.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have a strain cheese bx2 f2 every feeding, I mean every single time as soon as they get some food the leave go straight up. I have never seen a plant pray this hard before. It starts to give off a stronger smell. imo it shows me that I am doing them right. The mother used to do the same think, im pretty sure I even mentioned it in my thread a long time ago. Watching a time lapse video would lead me to believe that they all pray,it just goes unnoticed.
> 
> @Giggles I was talking about the 47 day purple turning Maui x Harli. I smoke while looking at that picture.
> @ DC If it were me I would keep his pollen seperate from the mixed pollen and do some testing on a known good female with a very different look. In order to help "see" which parent is more dominant and what traits are passed down.
> ...


None of them are praying. they look happy and happy. your plants I would love to have in my garden.
Look back a couple pages and see how they was pointing up. I know I am not wrong. I dont see that very often. Its always to low RH. the tops of yours do look stressed a bit. but hid lights can do that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

That's what I mean DC, thanks, I think people take the praying differently, when I say my plants are praying I just mean they are perky and angled up 30-40 degrees or so, the bad praying is when they are almost straight up, that's when you should start looking for problems, that's why I don't want people getting confused because it's quite possible people that are wondering why their plants are praying, they are doing great, but there is a fine line between good and bad praying, all my hybrids do the happy pray, the sativas tend to grow loose and just hang like they are relaxed. A cool thing you can do is add h2o2 and the extra oxygen will make a plant pray for little bit  I'm in hydro though, so my o2 on the root zone is always high,, in soil the roots really only get new oxygen when you water, that's why it's harder to get them to pray for long periods of time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have a strain cheese bx2 f2 every feeding, I mean every single time as soon as they get some food the leave go straight up. I have never seen a plant pray this hard before. It starts to give off a stronger smell. imo it shows me that I am doing them right. The mother used to do the same think, im pretty sure I even mentioned it in my thread a long time ago. Watching a time lapse video would lead me to believe that they all pray,it just goes unnoticed.
> 
> @Giggles I was talking about the 47 day purple turning Maui x Harli. I smoke while looking at that picture.
> @ DC If it were me I would keep his pollen seperate from the mixed pollen and do some testing on a known good female with a very different look. In order to help "see" which parent is more dominant and what traits are passed down.
> ...


Rolling with a game it looks like
the old lady and me are blunt smokers. W.O. 24k, W.O. silver, and swishers are our preferred ones


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Thanks guys but before we have a dick swinging contest I just want to say we are all buddies here and mine hangs just like yours...hopefull


I agree, Dont get mad at me or hate me. I point out what I see. I am not fighting or saying I am better as I am not we are all human. So please dont take what I am saying in the bad way. I am a friend. i jsut want to see us all grow the best garden we can. If you see me doing something please please tell me. Shit I am not perfect and never will be. I am here to be part of club 600. so we all do better. If I need to shut up please someone pm me as I dont want ot piss anyone off.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

No worries DC! We're all friends here, just sharing info  it's good to have debates, it's the best way to show our points of views and explain why, and we don't have to agree on everything, no one will ever agree with everything brotha, but it's good to talk about it at least


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Okay after reading all I realise I am getig un high. not good so puff puff pass all. its bowl time.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Rolling with a game it looks like
> the old lady and me are blunt smokers. W.O. 24k, W.O. silver, and swishers are our preferred ones


Swisher kang over here all I'll smoke little known secret you can get a box of Swisher's 50 or hundo pack at bjs for 33.95$ regular sweet flavor of course. @Dr.D81 those 24k have such a weird taste to me bro like uhm idk almost like a syrup but different you know its a heavy taste when I used to smoke mid grade it would hide the nasty bud taste perfectly


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes I agree. It took me while to get it dialed in. i wil say what I see. please do the same with me. thanks all


----------



## moondance (Jan 6, 2015)

Well good day all, today we have a picture journey. I got the new umbrella hoods in and thought I would share the pics of putting it together. I am glad I bought 2 of these as one had misaligned holes and will have t be drilled (slotted) to fit properly together. Lucily I have 6 more weeks until the vertical setup goes into the flower tent so I got some time to make it right. I had already waited a few extra days due to the holidays, but for $50 bucks and free shipping and $30 for a ballast, we have a very nicely lit veg area with 250w MH instead of CFL. So now we can rock some growing this year with all kinds of cool fire. Okay first we have the unpacking damn riveting already.


Then we have the top center plate and it looks like we need the mogul plate next.


Next looks like we need some side plates, I was only a few hits into the bowl so I didn't screw up where the hole for the plug went hehe. At the time I took the next picture a few more panels in place, the wife come down to see if she can help and goes wow that's big - I just replied Well Thank You LOL.


To be continued


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Swisher kang over here all I'll smoke little known secret you can get a box of Swisher's 50 or hundo pack at bjs for 33.95$ regular sweet flavor of course. @Dr.D81 those 24k have such a weird taste to me bro like uhm idk almost like a syrup but different you know its a heavy taste when I used to smoke mid grade it would hide the nasty bud taste perfectly


It reminds me of rolling honey blunts when i was a kid.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It reminds me of rolling honey blunts when i was a kid.


First biscuit I ever smoked was honey flavor, so it gives me a sense of nostalgia when I rip on a 24k lol. Do they still make the pineapple ones? havent seen them in my parts in a while


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yea i think white owl still does. I have been getting the 4kings past few weeks. They are 4 for $1


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> According to Shantibaba......
> 
> 1) Males that auto flower irrespective of daylight hours are normally eliminated to insure against hermaphroditism or unwanted male traits.
> 
> ...


Well fuck I've got a maui x harle male that showed everyone of those traits!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have a strain cheese bx2 f2 every feeding, I mean every single time as soon as they get some food the leave go straight up. I have never seen a plant pray this hard before. It starts to give off a stronger smell. imo it shows me that I am doing them right. The mother used to do the same think, im pretty sure I even mentioned it in my thread a long time ago. Watching a time lapse video would lead me to believe that they all pray,it just goes unnoticed.
> 
> @Giggles I was talking about the 47 day purple turning Maui x Harli. I smoke while looking at that picture.
> @ DC If it were me I would keep his pollen seperate from the mixed pollen and do some testing on a known good female with a very different look. In order to help "see" which parent is more dominant and what traits are passed down.
> ...


No one is getting fed anything but straight water now. Well at least that bunch!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

I haven't smoked a blunt in alongggggg time, but when I did it was vanilla Dutch master  I like the raw papers now though I can't handle the thick papers, but once in a while I'll smoke a wood tip wine swisher. 

Sweet reflector moondance!


----------



## moondance (Jan 6, 2015)

And our journey continues, a few more panels, at this point too I had to go get three panels with good holes.


I had to redo a few panels a few times lol, you really have to have them all over lap each other, and leave all the screws loose till your all done much easier that way. Okay now we got to make it bowl - the bowl is good lol. 

Cool freakin beans man, now we got to give it to the girls, so we will hang it and give them some real light to grow with, no offense to any other light or style of growing - there no dick measuring - thought I wasn't keeping up did ya!

Then we just arrange them a little. and a little more.

Then I trimmed up the moms today and fed them all, dropped the light a bit more, added a fan under the bench pointing at the vegging girls. I'll put some pics up when I get around to putting the one together for the vertical flower tent conversion, night all. One more shot PK bud 3 1/2 weeks in. Peace MD.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

Dutch Masters or Swisher Sweets. But lately I've been getting Diamond Krome 3 for a buck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dutch Masters or Swisher Sweets. But lately I've been getting Diamond Krome 3 for a buck.


Damn those krome are some harsh mutha fukas


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just D/L a app called Eden app. Light meter for IPhone. Amazing how quick the lumes drop after a few feet away from my 600w HPS light.. 
Yep there's a app for that


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

All Firehouse Seed Genetics besides the last 2.
Surfer's Paradise
 
914 D
 
Lost City Kush
 
Outlaw OG
 
Black x Lime(OGKB Lineage) Forum Cut. 
 
Black x Lime(OGKB Lineage) Forum cut crinkle leaf pheno, supposedly this is the one that I'm supposed to look for.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

Those sound like som interesting lilttle ones you got there giggles

Here is my garden as of tonight, Lucky charms is still my current favorite (front right). She might be done in 8-9 weeks as opposed to the rest who knows though, first time with these strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yea nitro!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

That has to be the cleanest tent I have ever seen.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea nitro!


Ill have to try to get a cut down to the bayou for ya, this shit is something else lol. The smell is super sweet skunk, like cotton candy and skunk. Yeah you and DC will be getting a rooted cutting in the mail once the clone in veg gets big enough to give clones, she is doing a triploid node thing so there will be plenty of clones.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> That has to be the cleanest tent I have ever seen.


Oh it could be cleaner, but it doesn't have all the dirt on the floor anymore. Thanks though, always appreciate a compliment


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Ill have to try to get a cut down to the bayou for ya, this shit is something else lol. The smell is super sweet skunk, like cotton candy and skunk. Yeah you and DC *and gigs* will be getting a rooted cutting in the mail once the clone in veg gets big enough to give clones, she is doing a triploid node thing so there will be plenty of clones.


I think you forgot a part lol. 

I've smoked cotton candy and that shit was tasty!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

I've grown many grows with ave day temps mid 80s. Humidity below 8% which is the mom reading my meter takes. Never had praying leaves.

this grow my humidity is the highest its ever been around 40% and similar temps 85 ave day. Plus this round has more light than I've ever run.

my leaves have been praying for about a week now.

it helps to state things as your experience or your opinion. Telling everyone how it is doesn't go over too well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've grown many grows with ave day temps mid 80s. Humidity below 8% which is the mom reading my meter takes. Never had praying leaves.
> 
> this grow my humidity is the highest its ever been around 40% and similar temps 85 ave day. Plus this round has more light than I've ever run.
> 
> ...


I posted my conditions


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just finished watching Cannabis Country show on TV.. 
I was happy to see they leaned to the side of all the benefits of cannabis and not dwell on the negative thoughts that have held it back for so long..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking SOLID natro and giggs! 

Since I've added that dm zone I've never seen feeder roots explode so much, I had no idea dm zone helped roots grow? I thought it was just a sterilizing product but look at this new clone I put in a few days ago, the feeder roots went insane! Love this stuff  @jigfresh


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2015)

It is good to see attitudes are changing......however, this is an open forum and it is best not to describe shipping methods ie mail, fed ex, pony express or whatever. 
Let's not screw up a good thing.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 6, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> It is good to see attitudes are changing......however, this is an open forum and it is best not to describe shipping methods ie mail, fed ex, pony express or whatever.
> Let's not screw up a good thing.
> 
> 
> cof


I hand deliver all my goodies, means more that way. It's like a good ol fashioned hand shake


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2015)

Word up ap. Glad it's working out for you. I love that stuff.

Here's the closet...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Looking good brotha jig. This will be your last run in there, no?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

Yessir. Hopefully a good one. Kinda sad really... But change is good.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

For sure man, really glad you put me on to the zone, I heard about it but just never knew it rocked so much, a liter will last me forever too  Looking awesome in your room man! I love that set up so much, I'm gonna try to play around this summer and build a small system in the garage and see what I can come up with, such a slick system bro, yyou're plants are looking great!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm excited to follow you on your new adventure bro. I bet it's going to be awesome. Who wouldn't like the islands. Only crazy people!

and you get to grow seeds! Amazing! I want in on the first pack of Jigfresh genetics!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

For real, he's gonna have a blast out there, I hope to do something like that some day, me and the gf talk about Fiji all the time, I wanna retire there so bad  some day. I can't imagine waking up to a beach everyday and awesome weather


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2015)

Funny 600 discussions:
I thought all praying was good, even though no one ever picks up at the other end!

And as far as selecting males, I think Shantis info seems legit, it's all very common sense stuff. I find if you apply common sense to most situations, you will come out on top (without having to pray!)


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

When i pray its probably not a good thing. But i do like my plants praying 
When dwc was at its best my tent was a small church 
Woke up snotty as fuck :/ Drinking tee/the like a mofo stove blazin. Got re-training in a few hours. Im allready stoned. Should be doing lots of stuff but .... Best get my plants back in the tent..
Good day everyone..
Drying ice water hash. Sticky stuff.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Thought id let you see how a pro does his clones..
 
lol dont mistake me tryna make fun for being an asshole  The nasty floor moop is backup water if they dry out 
I should make room in the garage. But i think the floor heat is more important than light,lol. Also its nice to have something to look at while doing dirty work


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Black Berry Og's got that vintage look  Now please be male!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

wtf? Jon Jones failed a drug test.. Is now going to get help for a cocaine abuse.. Thats..
Not an official ufc drug test. Those he passed?! Stinks..
No consequence. wtf.. Diaz got 2 years suspension for smoking weed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

maybe they're going to help him get more?


----------



## Figgy (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like a phosphorous deficiency, but only on the fan leaves coming off the main stalk. First pic is lower fan, second is next set just starting this blotching. No other leaves anywhere in the tent have this. Any thoughts? Jacks Citrus FeEd, Dyna Gro Pro Tekt, little bit of epsom salts, and tap water for food.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Looks like a phosphorous deficiency, but only on the fan leaves coming off the main stalk. First pic is lower fan, second is next set just starting this blotching. No other leaves anywhere in the tent have this. Any thoughts? Jacks Citrus FeEd, Dyna Gro Pro Tekt, little bit of epsom salts, and tap water for food.
> View attachment 3326797 View attachment 3326798


Veg plant? With a phos def. Whats the Ph?


----------



## Figgy (Jan 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Veg plant? With a phos def. Whats the Ph?


I mean it looks like a phosphorous def, but I just don't know. I don't check Ph. It's just weird b/c it's only on those leaves on that 1 plant. All plants are being fed the same mix.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Just a lil abstract art my girl is doing for me


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2015)

Dog


Fireball (been growing under a box with no direct light and still looks fire)

Peace, DST


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

natro they look great bro. Cotten candy yum. You will have to get some of the ones I got also. Will have plenty to choose from for you.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking SOLID natro and giggs!
> 
> Since I've added that dm zone I've never seen feeder roots explode so much, I had no idea dm zone helped roots grow? I thought it was just a sterilizing product but look at this new clone I put in a few days ago, the feeder roots went insane! Love this stuff View attachment 3326753 @jigfresh


dm zone? what is that again?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Looks like a phosphorous deficiency, but only on the fan leaves coming off the main stalk. First pic is lower fan, second is next set just starting this blotching. No other leaves anywhere in the tent have this. Any thoughts? Jacks Citrus FeEd, Dyna Gro Pro Tekt, little bit of epsom salts, and tap water for food.
> View attachment 3326797 View attachment 3326798


It almost impossible to overfeed with Jacks so I would count that out. It could be cal/mag def I think when using jacks you have to add cal/mag allot. That is what I would try.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

They call it a root zone conditioner. I don't know what it actually is, but it's not for the plants. It's for the water/ Rez. I've never dealt with stuff growing in my Rez, never had slimy roots, never funky smelling Rez (not sure why the iPad keeps capitalizing Rez). a difference I can see with my eyes is the bubbles. The zone powers the surface tension of the water and so bubbles have an easier time getting made. Not really a scientist so my description sucks. With no zone my waterfall makes bigger bubbles and not too many of the,. Win zone the bubbles turn tiny. Get deeper in the Rez, and I think it helps get more oxygen dissolved in the water. That's just my idea though.

Only 1ml per gallon too. Lasts forever.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

Doesn't say what it does on the bottle but I've never run dwc with it. Zone and sea green hydro are my must haves.
 

Any of you guys have a ps4 and play battlefield4 or UFC or the last of us ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Any of you guys have a ps4 and play battlefield4 or UFC or the last of us ?


Nope, I grabbed a xbox 1 w/o the kinect and I am loving that shit lol. Had a ps3 and really missed playing halo so I grabbed this instead of a ps4


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nope, I grabbed a xbox 1 w/o the kinect and I am loving that shit lol. Had a ps3 and really missed playing halo so I grabbed this instead of a ps4


Go take that bullshit to goodwill and get yourself a real gaming system lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Go take that bullshit to goodwill and get yourself a real gaming system lol


Honestly my only gripe is having to pay for live, other than that I love it. Streamless app/game transition, one second im playing cod the next I am watching netflix lol. Good for someone ADD like me lol dont feel like I am losing ky life to a loading screen lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Granddad balls


----------



## zibra (Jan 7, 2015)

DST said:


> View attachment 3326817
> View attachment 3326818
> View attachment 3326819
> View attachment 3326820
> ...


Looks like u enjoy making concentrates now D-S-T. I'm using open end method to extract my oil but i'm getting ready to start a closed end loop system. I'll post some of my oils.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Doesn't say what it does on the bottle but I've never run dwc with it. Zone and sea green hydro are my must haves.
> View attachment 3326843 View attachment 3326845
> 
> Any of you guys have a ps4 and play battlefield4 or UFC or the last of us ?



Intresting, says its a root conditioner and yet it has no Phosphorous the stuff that helps roots grow and flowers develope.. On the other hand it does say conditioner not growth aid..

*What does each nutrient do?*
*N* - Nitrogen helps plant foliage to grow strong. 
*P*- Phosphorous helps roots and flowers grow and develop. 
*K*- Potassium (Potash) is important for overall plant health.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Intresting, says its a root conditioner and yet it has no Phosphorous the stuff that helps roots grow and flowers develope.. On the other hand it does say conditioner not growth aid..
> 
> *What does each nutrient do?
> N* - Nitrogen helps plant foliage to grow strong.
> ...


I think it just happens what is in it gives that rating and so it has to be listed. I bet except for the copper those have nothing to do with what it is doing


----------



## Figgy (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Go take that bullshit to goodwill and get yourself a real gaming system lol


Take that ps4, trash it, build a gaming pc aka real gaming system


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nope, I grabbed a xbox 1 w/o the kinect and I am loving that shit lol. Had a ps3 and really missed playing halo so I grabbed this instead of a ps4


I've got a xbox 1 to! I'm waiting for the new halo! But for now I'll bust out some forza horizons 2


----------



## Figgy (Jan 7, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> It almost impossible to overfeed with Jacks so I would count that out. It could be cal/mag def I think when using jacks you have to add cal/mag allot. That is what I would try.


Jacks will burn, as I burnt a little last grow, but this is not nute burn. There's plenty of mag (Epsom salt), and this does not appear to be a calcium deficiency. The spots don't have that classic calcium def rusting. I'm really at a loss. I have been hitting all plants with around 1/2 tsp/G jacks, 1ml/G pro tekt, and about 1/8 tsp/G epsom.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

I built a gaming PC. Biggest issue for me was the competition. Playstation and Xbox is a bunch of little kids I can whoop up on. PC is a bunch of grown men that school the hell out of me whenever I play. Not even fun. I think my record on playstation for cod is like 32-2. My record on PC is 15-4. And that was really really lucky.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man I want your humidity giggs, we got about the same temps though. Here's my praying happy plants


Careful what you wish for homie. It can get real dry up here. Especially when snow on the ground. All that hydro you got going on in the tent, along with a lot of plant mass, will prob offset the low RH though. Which is Awesome!

Dude I just got done reading that thread ur
talking about. I didn't even know it existed till now.
I'm dumbfounded! I love it when my plants are "praying". It has never turned into a negative issue. I always thought of that as a good thing myself. I wouldn't get upset, it seems most people weren't arguing with you.

Btw, those GG#4's(along with many many other flavors I got rite now)are praying as I type this


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

flkeys. its really not much for helping the plant itself. just optimizes the water/nutes. whatever the fuck that means. Works for me.


----------



## zibra (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's one.


----------



## zibra (Jan 7, 2015)

Jig how u doin man? How's ur lill girl Hana? Dude I'm still playing guitar it's been 3 years now. I hope some day I get to play some tunes with u.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> those are not praying in my book. not like the other pics. those look perfect.


Yes, i would agree also.
I think it is possible to pray to much, and possibly be telling you something is going on. Heat stress, etc.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Doesn't say what it does on the bottle but I've never run dwc with it. Zone and sea green hydro are my must haves.
> View attachment 3326843 View attachment 3326845
> 
> Any of you guys have a ps4 and play battlefield4 or UFC or the last of us ?


Copper sulfate, i'm pretty sure. it's what does the awesome sterilizing
Yes on those games, except ufc. Ufc has gotten way to hard for me. The first ones, and pride were badd to the ass, imo.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> They pray when things are dialed in, in soils they pray usually afterthey get a feeding tthey really liked, the o2 to the roots from the watering perks them up, much easier to make em pray in hydro though ssince there is always oxygen to the root zone. It also can be a bad thing, if there'sa mag deficiency they mmight pray, but it's usually more vertical, heat can make them pray but that is usually accompanied by heat stress which you would notice, yours looks happy from what I can see


 
That thread is still going...crazy


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Copper sulfate, i'm pretty sure. it's what does the awesome sterilizing
> Yes on those games, except ufc. Ufc has gotten way to hard for me. The first ones, and pride were badd to the ass, imo.


What's your psn I'll send you a friend request maybe we can play some bf4 or last of us sometime


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What's your psn I'll send you a friend request maybe we can play some bf4 or last of us sometime


Would you believe i'm not an online gamer. I just buy a new game, blow through campaign(unless is a sport game of course), trade in and repeat. I know, i'm lame.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes, i would agree also.
> I think it is possible to pray to much, and possibly be telling you something is going on. Heat stress, etc.


I agree all my new growth pray a little as they soak in the light. then as it matures it stops praying. Last night I left off the ac unit to see how high the temps would get and also to see if heat would make them pray more. They did a little more but not excessive. After the higher temps I see allot more pistils forming now on the plants under every light. I think they liked the higher heat I am gonna set my timer on so the ac unit shuts off after 8 hrs on so last 4 hrs it will get to 85F, then lights off. I want to see what a 30 degree temp swing does. I will know at lights on tonight.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> flkeys. its really not much for helping the plant itself. just optimizes the water/nutes. whatever the fuck that means. Works for me.



So kind of like one of my fav. Sayings ?

I use to walk to school but now I take my lunch.. It really has nothing to do with nothing..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Careful what you wish for homie. It can get real dry up here. Especially when snow on the ground. All that hydro you got going on in the tent, along with a lot of plant mass, will prob offset the low RH though. Which is Awesome!
> 
> Dude I just got done reading that thread ur
> talking about. I didn't even know it existed till now.
> ...


If your GG4 cut turns out not right let me know. I've got someone with the original cut. Trust this dude with my life. 

Not saying it isn't legit but you never know anymore!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> If your GG4 cut turns out not right let me know. I've got someone with the original cut. Trust this dude with my life.
> 
> Not saying it isn't legit but you never know anymore!


Thx dude


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 7, 2015)

My room gets to about 84 day and 64 night and they love it.
The girls tend to pray about half way through the water cycle, I water every 3 - 4
days during flower and they'll pray for 2 - 3 days.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> My room gets to about 84 day and 64 night and they love it.
> The girls tend to pray about half way through the water cycle, I water every 3 - 4
> days during flower and they'll pray for 2 - 3 days.


Sounds just like my room...


----------



## Figgy (Jan 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I built a gaming PC. Biggest issue for me was the competition. Playstation and Xbox is a bunch of little kids I can whoop up on. PC is a bunch of grown men that school the hell out of me whenever I play. Not even fun. I think my record on playstation for cod is like 32-2. My record on PC is 15-4. And that was really really lucky.


Yeah, competition on first person shooters on PC is tough. I'm no pro, but get accused of hacking a good bit. BF3 on PC is my shit! The release of BF4 was so bad I just quit playing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> My room gets to about 84 day and 64 night and they love it.
> The girls tend to pray about half way through the water cycle, I water every 3 - 4
> days during flower and they'll pray for 2 - 3 days.


You guys should try a malted tea, worm tea, aloe gel, or coconut water all will make your plants pray straight up in the air, but they are going to grow like crazy. I think it comes down to knowing your plants guys thats all. Just listen to them and they will tell you if they are doing it because they are happy or stressed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

I get a lot of praying leaves to. Except in the vert the always lay down like they are over watered.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Going to be 81 here today, I'm out here and off to Laguna Beach...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Going to be 81 here today, I'm out here and off to Laguna Beach...


Only going to be 51 here today


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2015)

zibra said:


> View attachment 3326873 View attachment 3326875 Here's one.


looks good zibra. I am using quite old shwag and it seems to come out darker. Looking forward to some fresh made bud to practice with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

I bet some good dog to work with you could come out with some kill! How long will that be?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Cry me a river guys its fucking 3 degrees here today! That's not even with the wind chill!

Thank good tomorrow it warms back up for a week. Above freezing at least


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

nice saying fl. Yeah pretty much just like that.

zibra. Hannah is awesome. 17 months old today. She plays alittle guitar too. Not really buy she like strumming on mine and loves the drums.

I'm so happy you are still playing. It warms my heart.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

lmao it is not getting over -4 here today. I would lvoe the 81F and heading to the beach.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Going to be 81 here today, I'm out here and off to Laguna Beach...


Laguna Beach is a 10-15 minute drive from my place. It's really only about a mile or so by way of the crow but you have to drive around to get there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> nice saying fl. Yeah pretty much just like that.
> 
> zibra. Hannah is awesome. 17 months old today. She plays alittle guitar too. Not really buy she like strumming on mine and loves the drums.
> 
> I'm so happy you are still playing. It warms my heart.


That is to cool man! We rescued a cat that was abandoned at my wifes work the other day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Laguna Beach is a 10-15 minute drive from my place. It's really only about a mile or so by way of the crow but you have to drive around to get there.


Damn i wish i had know. Would have been cool to ride by, so i guess i will just have to come back


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

Its only a days drive. No nig deal lol.

cool about the cat. What's it look like?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yea fucking doc did boss mode on that trip. Did you do a few lines lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

lol Jig im the opposite. Playstation aim will just never stick. If i have a plus score in cod its cause im on a very good team.. Sux really bad..
PC im 1337. Old Counter Strike aim never fails  Just need my win2k mouseacceleration installed.1:1
Its to the point people dont wanna play counter strike on lan  Sad shit my comp is slowly dieing. Need a new graphics card and some fans to keep it cool. Would be great having a closed watercooled system. 
Removed a few of the bigger fans today on the auto's to let light in. Bu


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea fucking doc did boss mode on that trip. Did you do a few lines lol.


A few sativa kief lines


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Its only a days drive. No nig deal lol.
> 
> cool about the cat. What's it look like?


It is black with white socks. Name is Socks
people left him and he has been there forever. They still have the $1300 bill for leaving him and he is a sweet cat.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea fucking doc did boss mode on that trip. Did you do a few lines lol.


No but i should have


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

haha. I might have guessed you had chemical help but you fell asleep so quick I knew you didn't.

nice, got a free surgery out of it. Socks is a good name


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> haha. I might have guessed you had chemical help but you fell asleep so quick I knew you didn't.
> 
> nice, got a free surgery out of it. Socks is a good name


I think they just boarded it and never came back


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Looks like a phosphorous deficiency, but only on the fan leaves coming off the main stalk. First pic is lower fan, second is next set just starting this blotching. No other leaves anywhere in the tent have this. Any thoughts? Jacks Citrus FeEd, Dyna Gro Pro Tekt, little bit of epsom salts, and tap water for food.
> View attachment 3326797 View attachment 3326798


Try raising ph of the solution jus a lil so the phosphorous is more abailable but that's all I can think of really


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Try raising ph of the solution jus a lil so the phosphorous is more abailable but that's all I can think of really


Thats kinda what I was thinking. Off to school. Ttyl


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2015)

shynee mac said:


>


Looking good..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Careful what you wish for homie. It can get real dry up here. Especially when snow on the ground. All that hydro you got going on in the tent, along with a lot of plant mass, will prob offset the low RH though. Which is Awesome!
> 
> Dude I just got done reading that thread ur
> talking about. I didn't even know it existed till now.
> ...


I left my dehum off last night and the humidity went to 70% blah lol, going to have to keep using it i suppose, an extra 400w picking at my wallet lol. What's your humidity run bro? I've been trying to think of ways to drop mine with out using a ton of electric but it seems hopeless. And yeah... That thread... It's a jungle out there brotha  I think I just put the thread to bed though, if my last post there isn't comprehendable then there isn't any hope in humanity :/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Granddad balls male ( grandaddypurps x fireballs )
This is the veging clone 
 
And the flowering dad


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Gdp x blue pit


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3326880
> That thread is still going...crazy


LOL, i had to make it end with the right info, for once a thread needs guidance with out ending in complete utter non-sense. When I first started using RIU 10 years ago I had to thumb through so many pages to find the right answer, now 10 years later there is 10 years of non sense on top of all those pages  I just need my glory on this topic because it's one of the first things I learned about growing and everyone should know about it lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I left my dehum off last night and the humidity went to 70% blah lol, going to have to keep using it i suppose, an extra 400w picking at my wallet lol. What's your humidity run bro? I've been trying to think of ways to drop mine with out using a ton of electric but it seems hopeless.


@DCobeen turned me onto the method I am currently using. I have been getting mold on some of the buds at the end because I can not keep the humidity in check. so he told me to buy big bag of rice (bought a 10 lbs. bag) put it in paper bags (used 2 bags, 5 lbs per bag) and whenever you see your humidity start to float above 50% switch out the bags and spread the one you just used on a baking pan and cook it on a lowheat to dry it out.
Kind like a DIY desecant andit works pretty damn well for how cheap it is.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Try raising ph of the solution jus a lil so the phosphorous is more abailable but that's all I can think of really


I'm not sure if it is a phosphorus problem. Also looks kind of like a manganese deficiency, but not on the top of the plant. I'm going to keep and eye out for any other changes, and Ph my feed next time to see where it is.

Edit: I'm still stumped as to why all 4 plants get the same feed, but this one is being the punk ass.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I'm not sure if it is a phosphorus problem. Also looks kind of like a manganese deficiency, but not on the top of the plant. I'm going to keep and eye out for any other changes, and Ph my feed next time to see where it is.
> 
> Edit: I'm still stumped as to why all 4 plants get the same feed, but this one is being the punk ass.


You should check the runoff after you water while you are at it, then yiu can be a little more sure there is nothing wonky going on in the soil and that it is a def and not lockout


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I'm not sure if it is a phosphorus problem. Also looks kind of like a manganese deficiency, but not on the top of the plant. I'm going to keep and eye out for any other changes, and Ph my feed next time to see where it is.
> 
> Edit: I'm still stumped as to why all 4 plants get the same feed, but this one is being the punk ass.


It could be first signs of root lock out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I'm not sure if it is a phosphorus problem. Also looks kind of like a manganese deficiency, but not on the top of the plant. I'm going to keep and eye out for any other changes, and Ph my feed next time to see where it is.
> 
> Edit: I'm still stumped as to why all 4 plants get the same feed, but this one is being the punk ass.


Is it a different pheno than the others? Maybe that's why it's the only one but naw I was thinking the same when I saw the pic but like you said not on top of the plant. I'll look at my diagnoses book when I get to the crib in a few and I'll be able to see what it is


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome, that's a great idea, I'mout and about running ssome errands so will pick some up and give it a shot also seeing damp rid? What ever that is, I'll grab some of it though as it's for humidity and let yas know how it works as well. 

Here's a great tune from a great band, enjoy the day yall!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Deepblue x sour kush


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Do that has allot of red hairs like cindy did last run. People think its red bud but they look closer and see its green with tons of red hairs.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I'm not sure if it is a phosphorus problem. Also looks kind of like a manganese deficiency, but not on the top of the plant. I'm going to keep and eye out for any other changes, and Ph my feed next time to see where it is.
> 
> Edit: I'm still stumped as to why all 4 plants get the same feed, but this one is being the punk ass.


Just looked at my Marijuana Garden Saver book and it is a phosphorous problem but it's caused by lockout. Like you stated all plants are fed the same but something has caused the phosphorous to get locked out. Good flush all is need and should be fine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Do that has allot of red hairs like cindy did last run. People think its red bud but they look closer and see its green with tons of red hairs.


Like the old Panama Red


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Laguna Beach is a 10-15 minute drive from my place. It's really only about a mile or so by way of the crow but you have to drive around to get there.


 I think I know where you are just based on what you said  but I won't say..

It was the perfect day for the beach.. Got lunch at Husky Boy Burgers and went down to Heisler Park..today is the reason I love living in So. Cal.. 
Was going to post the live link to Laguna Beach cam but looks like it's down..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just looked at my Marijuana Garden Saver book and it is a phosphorous problem but it's caused by lockout. Like you stated all plants are fed the same but something has caused the phosphorous to get locked out. Good flush all is need and should be fine



You must grow hydro???


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Aw man i just broke my wrist, trying to get through the screen, to grab some of those granddaddyballs jizz sacks, Dr was sharing..
Awesome shiiz, great job as always. Hope you make greatness with it!

I think my auto's have finally stopped stretching. Buds are getting thicker.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man i just broke my wrist, trying to get through the screen, to grab some of those granddaddyballs jizz sacks, Dr was sharing..
> Awesome shiiz, great job as always. Hope you make greatness with it!
> 
> I think my auto's have finally stopped stretching. Buds are getting thicker.
> View attachment 3327088


I bet some can get to you. I know you are having a male shortage


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just looked at my Marijuana Garden Saver book and it is a phosphorous problem but it's caused by lockout. Like you stated all plants are fed the same but something has caused the phosphorous to get locked out. Good flush all is need and should be fine


If its locked out good add some h2o2 to the flsuing water also I add tiny bit of nutes. Try and find a diff cal/mag epsom salt is okay but not he best. IMO


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Like the old Panama Red


I have panama red bro. Seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I have panama red bro. Seeds.


And you haven't popped them? What


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And you haven't popped them? What


I will this run as they are full sats. I am running sats this time since they take like 8 months at least. I have 2 other full sats also. I hope I get a male from the panama red.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Granddad balls male ( grandaddypurps x fireballs )
> This is the veging clone
> View attachment 3327014
> And the flowering dad
> View attachment 3327016


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay all here is Sirlion strip steaks done perfect in a pan. They look over cooked but are not still be pink in middle. Oh what a dinner its gonna be.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I bet some can get to you. I know you are having a male shortage


Seriously? Aw man if you can  Let me know what to do when time and jizz comes  That would be so awesome its gonna keep me awake the next few days, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

Isn't panama red what don gin n ton flowered for like 40 weeks?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Doc I am dropping some of yours also leaving a couple spots open just for what is coming. I am gonna drop around 24 or so seeds like 8 strains. I might do 7 strains and do 4 of each. I know I want to do 28 seeeds max. I have to time this right so I might call you in a couple days.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay all here is Sirlion strip steaks done perfect in a pan. They look over cooked but are not still be pink in middle. Oh what a dinner its gonna be.


Ooo doing it in the cast iron, LIKE A BOAS
Damn you DC now I want a steak instead of the lame frozen pizza I will be dining on tonight lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Isn't panama red what don gin n ton flowered for like 40 weeks?


I believe you're correct. He ended up re canning in the middle of bloom.
Strains that originate in the equatorial range are slow to finish.


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Natro I learned this way and I use bacon grease and just sea salt. I flip every 30 sec till they are crispy on outside and then they rest for 10 minutes. Oh its done and meling in my mouth. next time you come this way I will make you a couple.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I believe you're correct. He ended up re canning in the middle of bloom.
> Strains that originate in the equatorial range are slow to finish.
> 
> 
> cof


yes they will take forever so I will have to train then for sure. I htink when they hit 12" they will go into flower room for 4-6 months or till they are done. the flowers will tell me.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Two have already sprouted.. Jurple


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay so you also germ in a moist paper towel in a ziplock bag. how do you do it all? heat mat?dark closet? @FLkeys1 I am gonna be dropping allot of seeds and need the best way. I know Doc does it like that also.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice FLkeys1!
Its cool how Doc gets the long vertical taproot's. I just go with a tupperwarebox or so, and place on something warm like, lights, reciever, router etc. My tapwater sux so the most important thing is rain water or mineral water.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Only going to be 51 here today


Count your blessings we have 6 degrees and -28 with wind chill and getting colder
tonight.
Babies are all doing well CP are putting a leaf set a day on.
PWxOG are getting leggy, Extrema look good to.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I soak the seeds in water for two days then I put them on the wet paper towel, put them in the zip lock bag, close it and put it on my heat mat where my clones sit. That means they get full light from my 600 w HPS light.

Just for fun I may do what Doc. Does and put the bag in a DVD ? Holder to see if the darkness gets better and quicker root growth..

Edit:

After the root is about 1/4 inch long I stick them in little cups and use FFOF soil that has been used before for a complete grow. I learned the hard way FFOF brand new is too hot for seedlings  I am always afraid if I let the root get too long I will break it when handling it so that is why I pot them up at 1/4 inch..


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

My paper is wet not moist. Never had a seed drown before it even began searching for water. 
On a very different note. Training was great today. I got some new exersises and she found out i needed support not overstretching the knee, thats why i use so much effort trying to walk normal, so i need to go buy some stretch blocking knee bind, to let me gain the right muscles round the knee without damage. Was very embarracing getting a boner in my jogging pants tho. Tried to fight it :/ She has a way of touching that tickless the wrong place. She is a small canonball and i can only slightly imagine. Might have made her day tho  She was smileing like friday.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Count your blessings we have 6 degrees and -28 with wind chill and getting colder
> tonight.
> Babies are all doing well CP are putting a leaf set a day on.
> PWxOG are getting leggy, Extrema look good to.


Can we make somekind of "oldman60 needs a camera" kinda donation box?  I realy wanna see whats up!
Hope you get a camera soon m8. Stay warm. Stay in the growroom


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Can we make somekind of "oldman60 needs a camera" kinda donation box?  I realy wanna see whats up!
> Hope you get a camera soon m8. Stay warm. Stay in the growroom



Or if someone has a used digi. Camera they don't use anymore maybe they could send it to him?.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

What a great idea. I can actually help with that!
 
They are no way new and i think 10MegaPixels is the best. Ill send one to you @oldman60 if you want it. Present from me. All you have to do is take some pics in return


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dang, yeah the 'tude been so iffy lately, it used to be great but they are still shipping the same way they did 10 years ago, so by now customs knows what to look for that's for sure.
> 
> Did you try the paper towel method with the tupperware yet? I just sprouted 2 beans the other day in 24 hours and they are like an inch tall out of the plug now. It works every time bro


That's my next way of tryif this fails... btw my friend does what dst said with his clones as well as his seeds... I don't even use clonex, just solo cup of potting mix and try to keep properly humid and watered. Clone gel did nothing for me at all. 

Well bb's way was the same as my order in 2003-2004 from greenthumb or whatever that one was. So... idk. Attitude just got too lazxy and too big. And too many ignorant anti pot people.

Attitude is having big time issues with credit card companies and banks. My bank has them red flagged and refuses any transactions. I had to use my amex serve card on my last order. Sad it may be the last ever... 

Did nirvana shop ever get back going. I do enjoy a few of their strains quite a bit. Like chrystal, raspberry cough, and venus flytrap. Other good ones too...

Bb is my fav over the past couple years tho. I just like fem seeds cuz I'm lazy.... no big deal tho! Gives a chance to breed if I choose! 

Man bb's og in The dog and k2 casey looks a LOT like rp's og kush and og 18. Too bad my k2 casey's were male... could have grown right next to the rp ones to compare/contrast. Someday damnit!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Or if someone has a used digi. Camera they don't use anymore maybe they could send it to him?.


I'd have pics too if the damn usb cord fit into this tablet.... damnit. Have 4 of those purple calyxed grape apes goin too and a colorful engineers dream... o yeah one of my fireballs is finishing up and has a little color too. Usually finishes with a bit of purp here n there. would love to share pics.... I did a while back but I can't find my old posts containing them. 
Plus id love to share pics of my home-made hybrids. Have one that's the purple grape ape x dna/rp's strawberry banana. Have it flowering, only about 10 days since flip tho. If that. Have a dinachem x strawberry banana flowering too, same time. Yeah need pics damnit.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just read a article that a bank is waiting federal approval to start handling customers who are in the marajuana business.. I think Colorado already has a system set up for their companies.. More crooks are learning that Disp. Are not allowed to make bank despots and they are getting robbed because crooks know they have tons of cash..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Count your blessings we have 6 degrees and -28 with wind chill and getting colder
> tonight.
> Babies are all doing well CP are putting a leaf set a day on.
> PWxOG are getting leggy, Extrema look good to.


The leggy swamp wreck are the ones you want after some testing


----------



## moondance (Jan 7, 2015)

With wind chill were getting to around -15 or so, had to bundle up the truck battery.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Deepblue x sour kush
> View attachment 3327060


Can't wait for mine to finish up doc how close do you guys get your led? I've got that advancedled 300w and not sure where the sweet spots gonna be.
  what the SourKushxDeepBlue lookin like so far and I'm really excited for this Anaheim OG I got vegging I'm pretty sure I saw pre flowers showing today. Here she is
 trying to train her best I know how Tie her down and top EVERYTHING.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 7, 2015)

@hydro, thanks bro I am in your debt.
Pics will def follow.
I'm looking forward to getting other opinions on what I'm doing.

@Doc, they're leggy alright doing great using Hesi coir 1 part with Cal Magic
and Silica Blast.

Hesi 1 part is a no salt nute mix.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @hydro, thanks bro I am in your debt.
> Pics will def follow.
> I'm looking forward to getting other opinions on what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see your stuff bro


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> I'd have pics too if the damn usb cord fit into this tablet.... damnit. Have 4 of those purple calyxed grape apes goin too and a colorful engineers dream... o yeah one of my fireballs is finishing up and has a little color too. Usually finishes with a bit of purp here n there. would love to share pics.... I did a while back but I can't find my old posts containing them.
> Plus id love to share pics of my home-made hybrids. Have one that's the purple grape ape x dna/rp's strawberry banana. Have it flowering, only about 10 days since flip tho. If that. Have a dinachem x strawberry banana flowering too, same time. Yeah need pics damnit.


Why not just email them to yourself download them to your tablet and upload them from there ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> With wind chill were getting to around -15 or so, had to bundle up the truck battery.



I feel kind of bad cuz at 5:30 it's still 70 deg. I did just shut the slider since it is a little chilly with the breeze 

I'll try and send some Cali sun and warmth...


----------



## moondance (Jan 7, 2015)

Cool Thanks, at least I got the new hood and 250 in the plants are much happier and warmer.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Can't wait to see your stuff bro


Just finishing up some Fast & Vast autos the damn things are so dank I spend a half hour
in the plant room and I want to puke from the terps., hope they smoke as good as they smell.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

New kitty Socks and Bob Marley behind him


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

So happy to help oldman 
Been just above freezing point for a few days here. All the more reason staying home with hot chocolate and bong mix 
Just got some pots ready gonna check on the seeds.
Bubba Kush S1
Goji Og S1
Pakistan Chitral Kush fem
And last of the Black Berry Og Regs.
Im getting a visit from my m8's electrician this weekend. Getting the garage its own circuit ready for some more watts  My m8 wants me to go with 4 lamps, cause i can. So he is giving me the equipment i need in exchange that i keep helping him as always. (Ice, cuttings, grow, harvest) lol he is so cool and pays good always with a bonus. Just got lunges like my granny 
He also got hands on 4 aeroflo 60 site. I want one of those.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> New kitty Socks and Bob Marley behind him
> View attachment 3327223


BobMarley got that "wish a n#gga would" look on his face when it comes to footlocker socks over there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> That's my next way of tryif this fails... btw my friend does what dst said with his clones as well as his seeds... I don't even use clonex, just solo cup of potting mix and try to keep properly humid and watered. Clone gel did nothing for me at all.
> 
> Well bb's way was the same as my order in 2003-2004 from greenthumb or whatever that one was. So... idk. Attitude just got too lazxy and too big. And too many ignorant anti pot people.
> 
> ...


No doubt bro, for clones I just pop em in the cloner, plain tap water at 80 degrees water temp, no dome, nothing special, roots in less than a week. I can't remember when I put a mk ultra in the cloner but i just checked today and it's rooted, I think it was only like a few days ago  The only time I've had trouble cloning was with a dumb bubble cloner, not sure what was up with it but it worked 2 or 3 times and then stopped working completely lol. Oh well, back to aero clones and 100% rate

I can't wait to get my BB order in man, i'm stoked, attitude is a joke now, my bank has them red flagged too i think, which is weird because a few months ago they weren't, but with all the orders getting green taped you'd think they'd fix their major issues because they have got to be losing big time business with all of their screw ups happening


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Let's get nobby


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 7, 2015)

any of you guys know the best source for some bubble gum flavor buds?


DCobeen said:


> Okay all here is Sirlion strip steaks done perfect in a pan. They look over cooked but are not still be pink in middle. Oh what a dinner its gonna be.


Looks good. I do it a bit different. Marinade in brown sugar and sea salt with some steak seasoning for about 1 day. Brown in a frying pan. Broil on high on top rack of oven in broiling pan for 5 minutes on each side for each inch of thickness. Immediately wrap in tinfoil and let sit for 20 minutes. Enjoy. The 20 minutes in tinfoil will save up to 60% more juices. My favorite is the porterhouse.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Let's get nobby
> View attachment 3327237


Is there something wrong with that plant bro? It looks like buds but then it doesn't its like a AZN Scottish person am I in a starburst commercial?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Bubba PCK and Black Berry Og all germed within 24 hours. Great


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> New kitty Socks and Bob Marley behind him
> View attachment 3327223


Day after Thanksgiving Olivia adopt us..


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> BobMarley got that "wish a n#gga would" look on his face when it comes to footlocker socks over there.


lmafo....marley does got that mug on and footlocker is a perfect name for that cat.. lmao im gonna get a cat and name him dog so people think im fresh off the jet
ahh marijuana

which does remind me, on my last visit to nigeria,, , i brought back some seeds ( wasn't growing at the time either)
i need to discreetly find them at my parents some how. its been 7 years since i grabbed them and i'd love to take another trip to secure and return with more.
id hook you all up too no joke.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Is there something wrong with that plant bro? It looks like buds but then it doesn't its like a AZN Scottish person am I in a starburst commercial?


Looks like I just wanna eat the damn thing!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

Nigeria? That's wild man. You go there for a visit? I want to go to Africa one day.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn giggs that does look a dank af! And that steak DC, mannn I'm hungry now, I had jack in the box for lunch and I'm ripping farts something fierce right now :/

Also Has anyone used this nutrient line, nutrifield is called? Got an offer to try a run with it for free but never heard of it? Is it worth a try?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd do a run if it were free.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Nigeria? That's wild man. You go there for a visit? I want to go to Africa one day.


yes sir my parents are from there im first born here 
ive been their twice 7 years apart, this year or last would make the last 7 since ive been.. i just had graduated, went the longest time without smoking ( like a week and a half havent missed a day since  ) then i paid some serious money with most of it being a tip for my cousin who isnt for cannabis use to score me a bag, it was there outdoor grown shawg but the high i got off it was crazy..and it WASNT the 1 week and a half of not smoking...all head high no paranoia just spiritual i guess... it got me thinking of just how fucking far away i was from home and it made me home sick no bullshit..
it is from this bag that i took like 8-10 seeds no more then that strictly because i didnt know if it would come up on x ray and not make it back but.. it didnt so next trip im bringing back a whopping amount.
i think its nuts how expensive it is to travel to a third world country...
makes nooo sense


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn giggs that does look a dank af! And that steak DC, mannn I'm hungry now, I had jack in the box for lunch and I'm ripping farts something fierce right now :/
> 
> Also Has anyone used this nutrient line, nutrifield is called? Got an offer to try a run with it for free but never heard of it? Is it worth a try?


Yea why not you have two flower area's right? Sounds like a head to head tread is in order


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> yes sir my parents are from there im first born here
> ive been their twice 7 years apart, this year or last would make the last 7 since ive been.. i just had graduated, went the longest time without smoking ( like a week and a half havent missed a day since  ) then i paid some serious money with most of it being a tip for my cousin who isnt for cannabis use to score me a bag, it was there outdoor grown shawg but the high i got off it was crazy..and it WASNT the 1 week and a half of not smoking...all head high no paranoia just spiritual i guess... it got me thinking of just how fucking far away i was from home and it made me home sick no bullshit..
> it is from this bag that i took like 8-10 seeds no more then that strictly because i didnt know if it would come up on x ray and not make it back but.. it didnt so next trip im bringing back a whopping amount.
> i think its nuts how expensive it is to travel to a third world country...
> makes nooo sense


Sounds great GD!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 7, 2015)

both times ive been it was with my mom and my older brother... my 2 younger brothers have never been and the last time one of my parent went was 4 years ago when my moms dad died so my dad is over due, and everyone wants to meet my son and my brothers and my dad is over due for a trip..
im the only one in the family to indulge in the ganja so its kinda hard, but when i went 1 american dollar was 118 of theres so when i said i left a tip i left a fucking tippp to my cousin and he has nothing but pure love for me since.. need to bribe him to send me beans if i cant take a trip.. all my other cousins are always asking for shit from america so ill barter with them if need be


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 7, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> both times ive been it was with my mom and my older brother... my 2 younger brothers have never been and the last time one of my parent went was 4 years ago when my moms dad died so my dad is over due, and everyone wants to meet my son and my brothers and my dad is over due for a trip..
> im the only one in the family to indulge in the ganja so its kinda hard, but when i went 1 american dollar was 118 of theres so when i said i left a tip i left a fucking tippp to my cousin and he has nothing but pure love for me since.. need to bribe him to send me beans if i cant take a trip.. all my other cousins are always asking for shit from america so ill barter with them if need be


I would just talk to the Nigirian fairy, see if she could help u out. Im almost positive if u came up with a good plan for her she would get it done.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorta 2 areas, I'm going to get a new tent just for testing but I was just reading up its more for coco  I also was reading people didn't really like it too much but it might be a new formula, I have no experience with coco though, If I had an ounce of deception in me I'd say send it out to me and then give it away to someone but mehhh, I can't bring myself to do that lol


Dr.D81 said:


> Yea why not you have two flower area's right? Sounds like a head to head tread is in order


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (Jan 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sorta 2 areas, I'm going to get a new tent just for testing but I was just reading up its more for coco  I also was reading people didn't really like it too much but it might be a new formula, I have no experience with coco though, If I had an ounce of deception in me I'd say send it out to me and then give it away to someone but mehhh, I can't bring myself to do that lol


Coir isn't bad from what I see talk with GHB he the coco man.
Anybody hear from the Doob? hope he didn't break his bike.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd love to try coco but I have to pass on it for a while  I just have been having ao much trouble with peat based and I'm just starting to get my watering schedules down. I know I know, I should know by now, but it's the one thing I can't grasp. I haven't watered my plants in promix in 2 weeks and they are happiest I've seen em in months, and I only used one solo cup of water. Turns out my 30ml of waterl 2x a week was killing my plants and I've finally come to terms with I'ma ffailure at growing in containers  much to learn still before I try something new that's for sure . I'm getting better a little though, here's my soil plants I'm trying to save and nourish back to health


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd love to try coco but I have to pass on it for a while  I just have been having ao much trouble with peat based and I'm just starting to get my watering schedules down. I know I know, I should know by now, but it's the one thing I can't grasp. I haven't watered my plants in promix in 2 weeks and they are happiest I've seen em in months, and I only used one solo cup of water. Turns out my 30ml of waterl 2x a week was killing my plants and I've finally come to terms with I'ma ffailure at growing in containers  much to learn still before I try something new that's for sure . I'm getting better a little though, here's my soil plants I'm trying to save and nourish back to health


I really am tryna understand why they would be on a watering schedule like that. Looks like they are doing well, I would only ask how much time are you giving them to grow good roots in a pot as wide as the one in the first pic? 
I have been doing this "trick" since pretty much the beginning. When I have a big pot (especially a wide pot) and I am transplanting from a rather small container (in comparison to the big pot). I like to wet it once immediately after transplanting, then I wont touch it til that dirt is dry. Of course, I don't dehydrate my ladies, but I push it as far as I can go. When I do end up feeding or watering it, I wont touch it again til its dry again. My goal is to get the roots to shoot out in all directions looking for water. I have gone from little 4x4 square containers, straight into a 5 gallon full of dirt, when my buddy swears I have to go to a 2 gal first.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

I am going to Africa next month allbeit South Africa. Funny how the settlers thought they had the whole of the South of the continent (when it's only a piddly bit on the end)

Here we are after 18 hours in the va chamber>at -29(whatever the symbol is)

Swimming with my Yin this morning, yippee! Dutch Nursery rhymes included, ffs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I really am tryna understand why they would be on a watering schedule like that. Looks like they are doing well, I would only ask how much time are you giving them to grow good roots in a pot as wide as the one in the first pic?
> I have been doing this "trick" since pretty much the beginning. When I have a big pot (especially a wide pot) and I am transplanting from a rather small container (in comparison to the big pot). I like to wet it once immediately after transplanting, then I wont touch it til that dirt is dry. Of course, I don't dehydrate my ladies, but I push it as far as I can go. When I do end up feeding or watering it, I wont touch it again til its dry again. My goal is to get the roots to shoot out in all directions looking for water. I have gone from little 4x4 square containers, straight into a 5 gallon full of dirt, when my buddy swears I have to go to a 2 gal first.


Yes this is exactly right, but test have shown when you step up and let the root fill in each container you will utilize your soil space more fully and have a high yeild. I try and step them up if i can but i have been running small plants for awhile now, so not much transplanting


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd love to try coco but I have to pass on it for a while  I just have been having ao much trouble with peat based and I'm just starting to get my watering schedules down. I know I know, I should know by now, but it's the one thing I can't grasp. I haven't watered my plants in promix in 2 weeks and they are happiest I've seen em in months, and I only used one solo cup of water. Turns out my 30ml of waterl 2x a week was killing my plants and I've finally come to terms with I'ma ffailure at growing in containers  much to learn still before I try something new that's for sure . I'm getting better a little though, here's my soil plants I'm trying to save and nourish back to health


They look good I'd take the tops on the big ones and let the lower branches come up into colas.
Water around the outside of the pot and make the roots search and spread for water, it works.
When plants are in veg I water very little but they seem to need more as flowering progresses.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Is there something wrong with that plant bro? It looks like buds but then it doesn't its like a AZN Scottish person am I in a starburst commercial?


seeing that I am from Scotland, I am interested to know what a AZN Scottish person is? please enlighten this Sweaty Sock


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

That's pretty much what I've been trying to do lately and it's working much better, I usually let them go til they are almost limp because I have a really hard time judging the weight and feeling the soil. The funny thing about the first pic is that one is in Schultz moisture control and it's like 6 months old in a 3 gallon pot, many cuttings have been taken from her and she's been the easiest one to care for honestly, but I swear the pot weights 30 lbs, it's so heavy so I never know when to water it lol, the others are promix and they feel weightless to me and dry but they won't go limp for weeks, it makes no sense, I usually start in party cups and then transplant in to 2 gallon containers, but I always start to over water, someone told me to mix my promix with hydroton but every time I repot I forgot to add the hydroton and then it's too late, everyyyytime I forgot lol. I also have no lights on them so that might be another reason they don't need to be watered much, they are just sitting in a corner and growing with a few t8 lights 4 feet away


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

I'll do that Oldman, I usually just plop some water on the soil with no rhyme or reason lol, watering around the sides sounds much better I'll do that, I need to get some sort of light for them but just haven't got a chance to get one yet, poor girls are so neglected because their dad's broke


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Damn dst, lucky man getting to travel!! The bho looks good too, kinda dark but not shabby, you're getting much better! Have your tried fresh frozen nug run yet? It's called live resin and it's so damn good


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Coir isn't bad from what I see talk with GHB he the coco man.
> Anybody hear from the Doob? hope he didn't break his bike.


Coco is bad ass. I switched shit up, and have been running with coco ALMOST exclusively since it came out. IMO It's hard to just keep doing the same thing, but I would say about 75% of my grows are and will continue to be in coco/perlite blend. From SOG to trees. Coco is awesome.



AlphaPhase said:


> I'd love to try coco but I have to pass on it for a while  I just have been having ao much trouble with peat based and I'm just starting to get my watering schedules down. I know I know, I should know by now, but it's the one thing I can't grasp. I haven't watered my plants in promix in 2 weeks and they are happiest I've seen em in months, and I only used one solo cup of water. Turns out my 30ml of waterl 2x a week was killing my plants and I've finally come to terms with I'ma ffailure at growing in containers  much to learn still before I try something new that's for sure . I'm getting better a little though, here's my soil plants I'm trying to save and nourish back to health


Anytime you wanna get busy in coco bro, lemme know
I also grow in peat based mixes a lot over the years, in fact, rite now I have quite a few lights running a coco AND peat mix. Actually, a coco/peat/castings mix. Black gold moisture hold. It's alright, but yeah, def should let it dry out pretty good in between waterings, as much as you would a "regular" peat based, like promix.
Coco is much more forgiving in the watering dept. You def don't want to let it dry out as much as promix, but you absolutely can water more frequently then you can get away with in promix ( after a decent root system is established)
Only major thing, nutrient wise, to understand with the coco is it's unique cation exchange properties. Lemme know when your ready, seriously!
In fact, our hydro shop carries a very special coco blend just for me And now allot of other heads up here rock it also.
I posted this for you in that other thread. But it's actually how I feel about coco:


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn dst, lucky man getting to travel!! The bho looks good too, kinda dark but not shabby, you're getting much better! Have your tried fresh frozen nug run yet? It's called live resin and it's so damn good


Not yet. I am just going through all my old bags of shwag at the moment.I made that from about 2 oz of various bits (most over a year old). Some tubs I had no clue what the stuff was. and I had a bag of shwagg that I collected from my skinning up tray! that must have been about an oz as well.

So when you say fresh nug, do you mean, chop it off the branch, freeze, then blast? (no drying or curing?) What about the moisture in the plant material, will that not effect things?

EDIT: And as my good friend said, you make your own luck in life. Travelling is all about just making up your mind and doing it. Everyone can; it really is not that hard. There's just some things that you would need to give up to do it.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 8, 2015)

@oldman60 This is the one. Pretty fancy with face recognition and no blink for portraits and stuff  But it drains the battery pretty fast using flash.
Do you have an SD-card? Can you get one?
I took a few pics to let you see how it does. Dont know why but it aint good with led lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 8, 2015)

DST said:


> seeing that I am from Scotland, I am interested to know what a AZN Scottish person is? please enlighten this Sweaty Sock


m.youtube.com/watch?v=4h3ewZxrqU4


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3327322 View attachment 3327323 View attachment 3327324


what strain is that giggles.. she is frosty!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2015)

Cool shit glocdoc. It's a trip that it's expensive getting around but I suppose it makes sense as there's no workable infrastructure. (Pretty sure that the first and only time I'll ever use that word haha)

On the point of being lucky to be traveling.... Stop spending so much money on other things and save for a flight. It's all down to our decisions.

Here you go nyc.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2015)

Hahahaha.... A screaming mime


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 8, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> @oldman60 This is the one. Pretty fancy with face recognition and no blink for portraits and stuff  But it drains the battery pretty fast using flash.
> Do you have an SD-card? Can you get one?
> I took a few pics to let you see how it does. Dont know why but it aint good with led lol.
> View attachment 3327430
> View attachment 3327431 View attachment 3327432 View attachment 3327433 View attachment 3327434


Bro, I so appreciate what you're doing, that one will do just fine. 
Thank you.

I can get a SD card, what ever the hell it is.(lol)


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Cool shit glocdoc. It's a trip that it's expensive getting around but I suppose it makes sense as there's no workable infrastructure. (Pretty sure that the first and only time I'll ever use that word haha)
> 
> On the point of being lucky to be traveling.... Stop spending so much money on other things and save for a flight. It's all down to our decisions.
> 
> Here you go nyc.


let the truth be told eh


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 8, 2015)

Addition to last post: 
Your boy is handsome he has nice soft eyes like my oldman has.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> what strain is that giggles.. she is frosty!


That would be my maui x harlequin. Think she's gonna be coming down pretty soon. Yesterday was end of week 7


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That would be my maui x harlequin. Think she's gonna be coming down pretty soon. Yesterday was end of week 7


good work.. keep us posted with a smoke report


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 8, 2015)

What up 6
Here's a quick shot of my forum cut X Monster cookies (platinum cookies x yeti og f2) day 19 of 12/12 can't wait to see what she does.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush. 6.5wks






Fireballs: 5.5wks






Blue Dream: 6.5wks


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

Walk out any close door in Glasgow*, Scotland, 20 yards from that door you will find a corner shop selling fags and booze with a Muslim, Pakistani or Siek Indian that talks in a Glaswegian accent. Contradiction.........nah, just the norm actually

*EDIT: Actually most Scottish towns and cities....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Walk out any close door in Glasgow*, Scotland, 20 yards from that door you will find a corner shop selling fags and booze with a Muslim, Pakistani or Siek Indian that talks in a Glaswegian accent. Contradiction.........nah, just the norm actually
> 
> *EDIT: Actually most Scottish towns and cities....


lmao


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Pre-98 Bubba Kush. 6.5wks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great SG


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

I really wonder how chocolate is the pre 98?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

kinda chocolate coffee..kushy.. LOL it is pretty unique. There are some other folks here who have grown the cut I have. Its pretty nice bubba.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

And lets not forget the cooks in Scotland>> Tony Singh comes from Leith, same place as my family.






Those buildings in the background are called Tennaments. A tennament has what we call a Close (which is basically the entrance hall and stairs).....fyi.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

That Fireballs is looking very Alien!

Mulanje from Malberry seeds is a good BubbleGum sativa. Can get cat-pissy when drying.

Cloth pots are the best thing for avoiding over-watering. I use promix and the only thing I don't like is that when it gets dry you must soak the pot in a bucket or the promix will reject the water.

I know they are free however I wouldn't use the bottled nutes. Compost and worms produce the most amazing plant structure and terpenes.

Here are some composted flowers with what I thought were unviable seeds in my worm bin:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm part Sikh.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm part Sikh.


I am sick as a dog at the minute, lol...well not really, just had a massive pain behind my eye for the last 2 days...ffs. And thanks for pulling up my spelling error I'll have a bunch of armed gunmen through my door in a minute for that!! Fuk me, it's all a bit crazy in France.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

And J, I recommend you reading What If by Randall Munroe. I think you'd like it. It answers all those question you need to know, like, is it possible to make a Jet Pack out of machine guns, and from how high do you need to drop a steak to cook it (it's impossible to drop a steak and cook it btw - no matter how high you go)?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds like either sinus or a migraine. Does bright light hurt?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That Fireballs is looking very Alien!
> 
> 
> I know they are free however I wouldn't use the bottled nutes.
> ...


I do use some bottled nutrients. This flower cycle I have been mixing a strong tea mixed with myco and other stuff and bubbling for 3days. there is always a foam on top before feeding. I water the mix down as necessary. I always leave my water out to get rid of the chlorine. I use a 30gl tub. I only make a 5gl tea and mixed down it feeds 15/16 plants. 

Im glad I bought new carbon filters this round... every time i open the tents its like a slap in the face with the smell.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sounds like either sinus or a migraine. Does bright light hurt?


i think its my sinuses Mo....grrrrr.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

I hate allergies... today is probably the best I have felt in like 2weeks. cold all through the holiday season and time off. Back to work and start feeling well...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2015)

DST said:


> I am sick as a dog at the minute, lol...well not really, just had a massive pain behind my eye for the last 2 days...ffs. And thanks for pulling up my spelling error I'll have a bunch of armed gunmen through my door in a minute for that!! Fuk me, it's all a bit crazy in France.


Nah man... no need to worry. Sikh's don't use guns... they use swords. Real shit lol






Got the bike rack and tire pump today. We are fully kitted out. Funny I got shit on FB for not wearing a helmet. Not a single person mentioned me taking video of myself while riding with Hannah haha.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

moondance said:


> With wind chill were getting to around -15 or so, had to bundle up the truck battery.


Yep its cold here. My cars sit outside too. My doors were all 4 froze thevother day. Driving 25-30 on I-75 home from work... sooo slick. Salt don't workk past a certain temp. Plus I'm on 4 used tires. Fuck michigans potholes.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2015)

The temps in the grow room were 48 when the lights came on in the veg room and the ladies were not happy. They stayed slightly droopy until I put a heater in there.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'll be putting an electric radiator in my room tonight it was about 50 in the room.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Got down to 65 but lights never go all off


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 8, 2015)

@oldman60 SD card is the memory the camera uses. I was a little fast and glad i did not mail it today cause i dont think you have a card reader. I will have to find a cable that fits so you can connect it to the computer by usb. No biggie i have tons of cables and hifi stuff. Just need to visit the attic. Ill get it sent tomorow.

My lights run 20/4. But the 4 hours they are of will drop drasticly and i have a heater just for the 4 hours.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 8, 2015)

Whats happening @jimmer6577 !
Long time no see! Hope you are good


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just trying to catch up. When you live in the woods, it takes for ever for your internet to get fixed. 


HydroGp said:


> Whats happening @jimmer6577 !
> Long time no see! Hope you are good


Talk about bad luck in this cold ass shiet, I lost my heater in my shed 3 days ago and my temps hit the 20's. They bounced back but yesterday when I got home from work, the inline thermostat broke and never turned it on. The funny part is both times I shut down the circulation and the lights alone got the temps to 95+ in zero degree weather. I'm afraid to go out there now, but I have a tray of clones going just in case of all my good shiet.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

Ugh I have to rely on space heaters in a live-in attic/small up-stairs area. No heat connected up stairs....

I have constant temp issues here. I'm trying to put a 1000 in a friends house across town. He keeps temp and humidity consistent a lot better than I can.

Plus my wiring is loaded up pretty heavy I constantly worry. 

Recently something screwed up my volcano.
It must have a loose wire inside or something... it will just shut off completely. I can sometimes just touch it and it comes back on. Other times I have to lean it one way or another till it will stay on...
Plus I still have to use metal little scissors to make it fill the bag. GHETTO!!!!

I'll cry when it dies... my tolerance is so high too... never had to make hash... grrr...

And a "friend" has one that he doesn't use at all cuz he is ignorant... and won't sell it to me. Even for 300.... wtf??? He wants the original msrp even tho its a used digital one that's about 4-5 years old. 
He has about 10+ of my strains I want back too, he promised over and over. 
Can't get ahold of him for months now. I'm fucking pissed. He never gave me shit for helping him start up/learn too. I have to pay for bud that are from MY cuts. I need my strains back and cut him off.
He grows horrible quality shit anyhow... he got offended when his brother noticed it too.
He doesn't cure/dry right and just finger fucks all the buds and beats the shit out of them. Mine is always so much better, the exact same cuts.
Wtf is wrong with people like this???


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

get an hg1100 heat gun use nothes 1.5 through the one before 2 on heat settngs. http://www.amazon.com/Makita-HG1100-100-Degree-Heat/dp/B00004YOKV/ref=sr_1_2/188-4081600-9635902?ie=UTF8&qid=1420750644&sr=8-2&keywords=makita+hg1100+heat+gun

just hold the kit on top of it and fill bag. two fan settings for filling too. works just like a volcano but no warm up time and fills bags faster. 

saved you 200$ right there from your bastard "friend" see.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is the link for the newer model. Same thing. I have two solid valve kits and two hg1100 guns.

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-HG551V-1020-Degree-Heat-Gun/dp/B009ZHK0J0/ref=sr_1_1/188-4081600-9635902?ie=UTF8&qid=1420750644&sr=8-1&keywords=makita+hg1100+heat+gun


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> get an hg1100 heat gun use nothes 1.5 through the one before 2 on heat settngs. http://www.amazon.com/Makita-HG1100-100-Degree-Heat/dp/B00004YOKV/ref=sr_1_2/188-4081600-9635902?ie=UTF8&qid=1420750644&sr=8-2&keywords=makita hg1100 heat gun
> 
> just hold the kit on top of it and fill bag. two fan settings for filling too. works just like a volcano but no warm up time and fills bags faster.
> 
> saved you 200$ right there from your bastard "friend" see.


Shit is great too!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That Fireballs is looking very Alien!
> 
> Mulanje from Malberry seeds is a good BubbleGum sativa. Can get cat-pissy when drying.
> 
> ...


Yeah mine is either alien, fire, or one of the og's in it dominant too. Has the fire og stretch just a bit. But that purple kush and whatever else help tame it. My og 18 gets much much more stretchy, and my purple grape ape. 
Anyone get hermies galore on their fireballs tho. I do on this pheno I've kept. I just deal with it as the bud is great.

Indica heavy alien kush hybrids are probably the best strain for me medically when it comes to calming and nice body buzz. My venus fly trap that the kid I complained about threw out was a great pain killer. Thank god I have those vft x medusa seeds and have another vft growing from seed right now. Has the same mega-ultra strong skunk smell. Hoping it turns out similar to the first pheno. So far it is.
Took like 5 clones hah. 

Gonna go look at that cup of water w/ the 3 seeds. Hope the blue pit germed... and is female. If this works I'll pop more, like finally some damn DOG!!!!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

Im in the electronics field and I bet u could fix that volcano. It sounds like it works, but just wont stay on. Does it get hot? I just had a buddy thats a DJ break one of his knobs for a synthesizer. He already had the replacement part, but was afraid to solder it in. So I go all the way to another state to his house to take a look. I replaced the resistor, we smoked some. I left, no charge. He calls me back and says he has another device that faulty. Heres the funny part. He really expected me to pay for transportation to his house and do he job and smoke him up again. Hes like "I got $5 for ya". It costs $8 each way just to get there and back. 
Reminds me of the old Whodini song "friends"
How many of us have them, friends.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's my tray of 5 day old clones. A couple dogs, bp, cheese surprise, blue og, sour cheery crosses. And a sour cheery cross girl just starting to flower. And some babies not liking chilli night time temps. My shed needs some serious TLC but for 500 dollars it's grown a little smoke so I can't complain.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Shitty about the heater going out jimmer. I had to turn one on im my shed for a little bit when we had a cold snap. Cant imagine in 0dg weather. you gonna insulate more this spring? Im sure you have made more than 500 back in smoke man! thats pretty awesome.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Coco is bad ass. I switched shit up, and have been running with coco ALMOST exclusively since it came out. IMO It's hard to just keep doing the same thing, but I would say about 75% of my grows are and will continue to be in coco/perlite blend. From SOG to trees. Coco is awesome.
> 
> 
> Anytime you wanna get busy in coco bro, lemme know
> ...


U can over do potassium easily in coco tho. But yes its great. I burnt a fireballs with too much flower nutes w/ potassium. Hence roots organics selling the HP2 and HPK Both, depending on your medium and all. One is only 0-5-0. Other is 0-4-5 I believe. Their buddha bloom I've been using is 0.5-2-1.5. So a couple plants got too much K/potassium.
But holy shit does my engineer's dream needs tons of nutes!!! Hard to burn that one.
Coco rocks tho!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I really wonder how chocolate is the pre 98?


Pre 98 means nothing basically I have the high times that explains how bubba kush was made/born.

Its either the real. Bubba indica x their og kush when it hermied and B-real found seeds in his bag. Buuba kush was born. Or its not.

Most chocolate sttrains I've had, l.a. confidential, and by far cocoa kush. Horrible tolerance build up tho I hated it, the dj short cocoa kush


Btw they just admitted our water in flint has unsafe levels of chlorine and by-products of it like chloromide or whatever its called. The Rev warns against these things all the time. Glad I know. Time to go stock up on water before its all gone. Shit I better huurryyyyy........


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Coco is bad ass. I switched shit up, and have been running with coco ALMOST exclusively since it came out. IMO It's hard to just keep doing the same thing, but I would say about 75% of my grows are and will continue to be in coco/perlite blend. From SOG to trees. Coco is awesome.
> 
> 
> Anytime you wanna get busy in coco bro, lemme know
> ...


Lmao that guys got some dance moves!!! hahaha that's great, I know so many people using coco and they love it, someday I'll give it a try, I think this summer I'll play with it but i can't afford to screw up my current garden, i have to keep the rotation consistent and I know it'll take a lil while to get used to the coco, I think i'll make a space in the garage in spring for some tests


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Pre 98 means nothing basically I have the high times that explains how bubba kush was made/born.
> 
> Its either the real. Bubba indica x their og kush when it hermied and B-real found seeds in his bag. Buuba kush was born. Or its not.
> 
> ...


Last night I listened to a podcast featuring OrgnKid. He basically said that he had the bubb but some newshit came to town called the og. He bought it for $5000 and 5 pounds of the bubba, for a tray of cuts. He began making s1's and crosses to make some of his money back. The s1's were called the OG'ers, he sold the original cut to Ghost. So ghost og is the same. I think thats where the pre98 label came from. Im not from cali so Im just repeating what I heard from the people claiming they did the work.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Not yet. I am just going through all my old bags of shwag at the moment.I made that from about 2 oz of various bits (most over a year old). Some tubs I had no clue what the stuff was. and I had a bag of shwagg that I collected from my skinning up tray! that must have been about an oz as well.
> 
> So when you say fresh nug, do you mean, chop it off the branch, freeze, then blast? (no drying or curing?) What about the moisture in the plant material, will that not effect things?
> 
> EDIT: And as my good friend said, you make your own luck in life. Travelling is all about just making up your mind and doing it. Everyone can; it really is not that hard. There's just some things that you would need to give up to do it.


It looks damn good for old schwag brotha! Yeah, fresh frozen is just chopping a plant down, freezing it over night and then blasting it a day or two later, it will have a completely different smell/taste/looks, it's really really good stuff, the moisture is not a problem (as when making ice hash ect, thc isn't water soluble so the oils just separate anyways). And hell yeah, I definitley want to travel soon, setting my mind and moving from ny to cali was the best choice i've ever made, so happy i did it


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

All this coco talk Sorry I had to do it.




I got it for da low low.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Pre 98 means nothing basically I have the high times that explains how bubba kush was made/born.
> Its either the real. Bubba indica x their og kush when it hermied and B-real found seeds in his bag. Buuba kush was born. Or its not.


Dont believe that dude. I think that story was hogwash personally.. LOL Everyone and their brother would like to take credit for creating bubba. I call BS.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

I do know the bubba I have a cut of is "the business".


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

lol @ shiska!! that's too damn funny, need to make a coco grow video with this song playing in the background lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2015)

I seriously hate it when me and the boys are bagging up our coke and one dude just stops bagging starts rapping and won't shut the fuck up. Its like c'mon man, there's plenty of time for that later, we got shit to do.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

They are doing a geneome project tracing back the chem, sour and og lines. The OGenome project.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I do know the bubba I have a cut of is "the business".


 and its fucking good shit too pre, post or during 98.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> They are doing a geneome project tracing back the chem, sour and og lines. The OGenome project.


 wow thats cool. its gonna be like jerry Springer for some breeders huh. when its shown their strains are strait from other peoples and not what they claim them to be.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

Yo


jigfresh said:


> wow thats cool. its gonna be like jerry Springer for some breeders huh. when its shown their strains are strait from other peoples and not what they claim them to be.


U are not the father!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im in the electronics field and I bet u could fix that volcano. It sounds like it works, but just wont stay on. Does it get hot? I just had a buddy thats a DJ break one of his knobs for a synthesizer. He already had the replacement part, but was afraid to solder it in. So I go all the way to another state to his house to take a look. I replaced the resistor, we smoked some. I left, no charge. He calls me back and says he has another device that faulty. Heres the funny part. He really expected me to pay for transportation to his house and do he job and smoke him up again. Hes like "I got $5 for ya". It costs $8 each way just to get there and back.
> Reminds me of the old Whodini song "friends"
> How many of us have them, friends.


How many of us have them... friends!! LOVE THAT SONG/BEAT another favorite of mine... 

Nas - if I ruled the world (feat. Lauren Hill). It samples that whodini song.

Nas is my fav rapper too, Tariq/Black Thought of the Roots, and the fallen late great biggie smalls also.

Yeah it works dude. I've considered taking it into this electronics - repair hometown business. I'm good with electricity but am no professional. Really am best with automotive electric, from school.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> wow thats cool. its gonna be like jerry Springer for some breeders huh. when its shown their strains are strait from other peoples and not what they claim them to be.


Or Murray...you are the father....


----------



## moondance (Jan 8, 2015)

Sally - Do you want to be the father.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

It would be the only episode where they want to be the daddy


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Dont believe that dude. I think that story was hogwash personally.. LOL Everyone and their brother would like to take credit for creating bubba. I call BS.


. I've grown a few bubbas too..Don't get me wrong. The ghs one was not the real deal. Swerves was just okay... I got one pre-98 bagseed that grew a nice bubba female. And that "friend" has one I've took a cut of, its why he threw out our la con,, he said they were too much alike, but forgot to clone it for me, jerk. I only grew one la con and loved it. 
It had chocolate taste toobtw... I forgot.
That katsu goes around this area too someone tried tellingbme that's the real parent or something, idk.
I've heard several stories about bbba's creation. I believe the high times article the most. Me personally anyhow...

Maybe someone lost their own line of bk and somehow that started this pre 98 thing. Ghs is also adding to the confusion, and even royal queen seeds. With those pre-98 labels....

I'm not here to debate it tho. Just know I like smoking good/real bubba kush.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Who's your daddy
Who's your daddy
I'm your daddy now


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

I just think it sux how a breeder can call any seeds pre98 bubba. As an east coaster I have never had it at all. If they were marketed as s1's maybe I would buy em. Something just doesn't sit right with me about keeping the same name for s1's. Even the dog cut I have I call it a dog s1 out of respect. I just look at things very scientifically.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just think it sux how a breeder can call any seeds pre98 bubba. As an east coaster I have never had it at all. If they were marketed as s1's maybe I would buy em. Something just doesn't sit right with me about keeping the same name for s1's. Even the dog cut I have I call it a dog s1 out of respect. I just look at things very scientifically.


I agree and if they cross it out and back it still is not pre98 bubba


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

This just showed male 
Not bad structure for a og


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's getting tempting to chop.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

@Dr.D81 looks nice and happy. Its one you will enjoy I am sure. I am exited to get a hold of some of your cuts out here too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol @ all the "who's the father" comments, so true though lol

So another mutation on my tangilope has started as I figured it would, anyone ever see this happen before??


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol @ all the "who's the father" comments, so true though lol
> 
> So another mutation on my tangilope has started as I figured it would, anyone ever see this happen before?? View attachment 3327709View attachment 3327710 View attachment 3327711


WTF? Its like a little leaf boner lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @Dr.D81 looks nice and happy. Its one you will enjoy I am sure. I am exited to get a hold of some of your cuts out here too.


That is a old pic it looks like this now


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> WTF? Its like a little leaf boner lol


lmfao!! I just spit my water out after i read that man lol!! Too funny, i think it is though?!! It's the weirdest shit i've seen, I mean it was growing buds out from the leaf, now it's growing new leaves out of the leaf, it might even be a new node?! I have no idea man but it looks so weird. I only saw one at first and then I looked harder and a bunch of leaves have the boners now?! I'm so confused


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's my new strain, lol. They are selling these along the road at a Veg shop.

And omg, death to a zillion seeds


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Dont believe that dude. I think that story was hogwash personally.. LOL Everyone and their brother would like to take credit for creating bubba. I call BS.


Either way I do believe its a very heavy indica, similar to la affie for instance, mixed with an og kush.

And the pre 98 labeling Is very confusing. Ghs's arjan mentions that their "pure kush" is not "pre-98" but saysnothing about that with their bubba kush. They even say bubblegum x og for genetics... haha... one company sells a bubba kush and lists the genes as master kush x bubblegum.... ugh.

I just think its real bubba kush or not. Call it pre 98 if u want but I won't except to repeat an exact name of a strain so it doesn't get changed/mixed up. If u know what I mean.

 its all good. I have info bout the cookies thing, the chemdawg's etc... I like keeping up on it. I love reading subcool's interview with chemdog. Wish I was the one lucky enough to try all the strains chem brought with him for that... 

Not here to argue tho, so rock on... I loved an alien bubba that came from northern michigan, great strain.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Im not arguing at all my man. I know what I got an its good enough for me.. LOL and I think a good portion of the growers out here I handed off to agree. Same with my Blue dream cut. Now the new fire looks to be bobs purple fireballs cut. amazing imo. 

As far as breeding controversy. I have a hard time believing much of any of it. Seems like a lot of ego and show. Im only interested in the dank.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just think it sux how a breeder can call any seeds pre98 bubba. As an east coaster I have never had it at all. If they were marketed as s1's maybe I would buy em. Something just doesn't sit right with me about keeping the same name for s1's. Even the dog cut I have I call it a dog s1 out of respect. I just look at things very scientifically.


Yeah selfed plants /s1's. Do not = the original..... just a scienific fact. Just shares a lot of dna , but u can get anything... that's probably why the bubba kush I had from some random source was basically the best bubba. I've smked, not a seed one... 
I sure love my og 18 tho even if its way different from the original og kush. Etc...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

If my fireballs didn't hermie it would be just like that one. I've seen a couple pics. He always likes my posts about me loving the fireballs!! EDIT: i mean bob 

. Thx genuity. I love your strain.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Yeah selfed plants /s1's. Do not = the original..... just a scienific fact. Just shares a lot of dna , but u can get anything... that's probably why the bubba kush I had from some random source was basically the best bubba. I've smked, not a seed one...
> I sure love my og 18 tho even if its way different from the original og kush. Etc...


I agree

I think some strains that are clone only have been successfully copied to the extent they can just maybe not the bubba yet. Clone only represents somebodies awesome work in pheno hunting really. think how many plants from unknown seeds it would take to find something really special. even from really good strains that have consistent genetics sometimes you find one that is above and beyond. to me that is what the clone only cuts out here represent.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

What I admire waaaay more is breeders who find that special one and then are able to make crosses that have been stabilized and give more consistent results genetically. but still these clone only cuts have a special place... LOL


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to New York City.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> View attachment 3327741 View attachment 3327742 View attachment 3327744 Welcome to New York City.


That a daily thing or they just flexing nuts because of all the crazy shit that has been happening?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

see what I mean?? Dinner time folks!!! Homemade chicken soup. Yum! Especialy with -20 f wind chill right now. Whew. I even gave some poor kid a ride the other daywho broke down on I-75 he ran out of gas and had only a small jacket on at around 2-3 a.m. when I was leaving work and heading home. Poor guy. Just a kid too... his family were jerks. I have no gas gauge or odometer myself in my buick... so I figured maybe his chevy did the same.... sure enough he starts telling me that before I could say it.
Felt good to help . Not many people stop around flint for broke down people except to take advantage of u or even rob u. So I'm glad he was a good kid. 

Stay warm sixers!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 8, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> see what I mean?? Dinner time folks!!! Homemade chicken soup. Yum! Especialy with -20 f wind chill right now. Whew. I even gave some poor kid a ride the other daywho broke down on I-75 he ran out of gas and had only a small jacket on at around 2-3 a.m. when I was leaving work and heading home. Poor guy. Just a kid too... his family were jerks. I have no gas gauge or odometer myself in my buick... so I figured maybe his chevy did the same.... sure enough he starts telling me that before I could say it.
> Felt good to help . Not many people stop around flint for broke down people except to take advantage of u or even rob u. So I'm glad he was a good kid.
> 
> Stay warm sixers!!!


No joke, there was a story this morning about some lady in a suburb almost getting robbed by two guys she thought were coming to help her out of a snowbank.... fucked up times we live in just gotta try and be the change you want to see in your community, was good of you to help that kid out. 
We have some pretty gnarly drifts on the roads tonight and some kid passed me swerving on the way home in just a tshirt. Kids gonna freeze his ass off if he goes in a ditch.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yea i'm good with nyc subway
How many have been strip searched in the airport?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

not me.. I can get away w tons of shit. Just dress nice and corporate and look like a square and no one will even think to fuck with you... LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> No joke, there was a story this morning about some lady in a suburb almost getting robbed by two guys she thought were coming to help her out of a snowbank.... fucked up times we live in just gotta try and be the change you want to see in your community, was good of you to help that kid out.
> We have some pretty gnarly drifts on the roads tonight and some kid passed me swerving on the way home in just a tshirt. Kids gonna freeze his ass off if he goes in a ditch.


Some one who can link up utube look for memphis lady machetes robber some funny shit guys


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 8, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> see what I mean?? Dinner time folks!!! Homemade chicken soup. Yum! Especialy with -20 f wind chill right now. Whew. I even gave some poor kid a ride the other daywho broke down on I-75 he ran out of gas and had only a small jacket on at around 2-3 a.m. when I was leaving work and heading home. Poor guy. Just a kid too... his family were jerks. I have no gas gauge or odometer myself in my buick... so I figured maybe his chevy did the same.... sure enough he starts telling me that before I could say it.
> Felt good to help . Not many people stop around flint for broke down people except to take advantage of u or even rob u. So I'm glad he was a good kid.
> 
> Stay warm sixers!!!


Then u threw his carcus in the river dint cha


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Then u threw his carcus in the river dint cha


!!!????!!!! Just hope someone helps me someday if I run out in sub zero cold....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> not me.. I can get away w tons of shit. Just dress nice and corporate and look like a square and no one will even think to fuck with you... LOL


joe average works everytime. You don't want to stand out.


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

Name that strain.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> No joke, there was a story this morning about some lady in a suburb almost getting robbed by two guys she thought were coming to help her out of a snowbank.... fucked up times we live in just gotta try and be the change you want to see in your community, was good of you to help that kid out.
> We have some pretty gnarly drifts on the roads tonight and some kid passed me swerving on the way home in just a tshirt. Kids gonna freeze his ass off if he goes in a ditch.


My nephews dad got his head bashed in by a serial killer just east of memphis. He was left to die on the highway and no on stopped for hours.... poor soul. He was hanging around bad folk and they set him up to break down and that dude came and robbed him/killed him. He got away with it too, but got multi-life sentences for other murders. 
Go figure too that kids chevy was right at the bottom of the flint river /flushing road bridge. The e-way goes over both at the same spot. He was right about there. We could here dogs fucking going nuts very close by too as thats a ghetto road/area under the bridge there. Lot of peeps wouldn't have stopped. 
Shame on bad people who try to hurt/rob/steal. Especially for someone in a bad spot./situation.

Go figure I watch murder/detective dramas like criminal minds/cold case/etc... and see stories of bad things happening too... 
I'm glad I helped him.


Hope that kid in the t shirt makes it home/wherever he meant to go. Hell maybe it was stolen even .... never know.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Name that strain.


Grape ape. Or that purple fireballs maybe???


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> joe average works everytime. You don't want to stand out.
> 
> 
> cof


Ey is the southern charm done with??? I like the only one I've got to finish out... hashy taste, good allaround strain honestly... my 'friend' still should have the cut. But I still got 5 seeds....

The cup of water!!! One seed(one of the 2 nirvana random freebies) never dropped out of the 3. It opened and started a nice tap root, I just potted it.
The other two seeds one was a blue pit, which to be fair was a bit weird shaped and looking but still tried it since this was a practice run, and the other nirvana freebie have sank to the bottom and show no sign of any taproot or anything. In fact they look dark like they fermented...

May try that tupperware method next. Just in a warm dark place tho right?? Lid closed totally?? Only set the seeds on top of the wet paper towel or fold in like I do with the pt in the plastic bag method??

Thx - smellz. I'll ask u all what I should germ once I get ready/have my answers.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2015)

southern charm is still in the works. There's a good looking and smelling plant that I hope is a male.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Little extrema s1 babies have got roots to the bottom of the net pots cof  stoked about them 
@skunkyum - I fold the paper towel over the beans and lightly press the towel together over the beans. I don't have a rhyme or reason about what temps to use I just set the tulerware in a bag (if the tupperware isn't light proof) and put it on the floor somewhere in the grow room. I used a old nute container for the last beans and it's light proof so I just put the paper towel in it and set it on a tote in my room.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Bubba Kush x Jilly Bean "Jurple"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice fat leaves! i have been thinking about popping some


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> !!!????!!!! Just hope someone helps me someday if I run out in sub zero cold....


They will, or I will. :0)

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 8, 2015)

Well guys it's time for me to take a break. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I popped four others that are just getting first true leaf.. Two are really tall, males, I'm thinking. Pretty slow grower so far.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2015)

It looks like the big money has arrived to the mj industry. I see copyright fights on the horizon....

*PayPal founder Peter Thiel's $2billion venture capital firm invests in Seattle marijuana company*

*Founders Fund, the $2 billion San Francisco venture capital firm run by Silicon Valley stars including Peter Thiel is investing in Privateer Holdings*
*Thiel is the co-founder and former CEO of Paypal *
*Privateer Holdings is a company that owns several pot-related brands*
*Privateer owns the Canadian medical marijuana producer Tilray and the pot information service Leafly*
*It is also launching a brand of marijuana and products with the family of Bob Marley called Marley Natural *
*Founders Fund was an early investor in Facebook and has current investments in SpaceX, Spotify and Airbnb *
By Associated Press
Published: 08:03 EST, 8 January 2015 | Updated: 19:10 EST, 8 January 2015




The pros are getting into pot.
Founders Fund, the $2 billion San Francisco venture capital firm run by Silicon Valley stars including Peter Thiel, co-founder and former CEO of PayPal, is investing in Privateer Holdings, a marijuana company that owns several pot-related brands.
The companies declined to disclose the size of the investment Thursday, but described it as a 'multi-million dollar' participation in a $75 million fundraising effort by Privateer. The deal had been rumored last year.






Founders Fund, the $2 billion San Francisco venture capital firm run by Silicon Valley stars including Peter Thiel, pictured, is investing in Privateer Holdings






Founders: (From left to right) Christian Groh, Brendan Kennedy and Michael Blue of Privateer Holdings are seen together in this March 2014 file photo
Privateer, based in Seattle, owns the Canadian medical marijuana producer Tilray and the pot information service Leafly. It is also launching a brand of marijuana and products with the family of Bob Marley called Marley Natural.
Founders Fund partner Geoff Lewis, who is leading the firm's investment in Privateer, said in an interview that he believes the broader legalization of marijuana is inevitable.
'Public sentiment is there, and it crosses political lines,' Lewis said.
There are 23 states that allow the use of marijuana for medical purposes and Colorado has legalized its recreational use.
There has been some pushback, however, despite growing public support. The states of Nebraska and Oklahoma have filed a lawsuit seeking to overturn the legalization of marijuana in Colorado, saying that they are being overrun with marijuana from across their borders.
And Founders Fund does not expect a quick turnaround on its investment in Privateer, Lewis said. Founders is investing in Privateer because it believes Privateer can eventually establish mainstream brands that will be recognized and trusted as marijuana becomes legal and socially acceptable, he said.
*RELATED ARTICLES*


Privateer was founded in 2010 and has previously landed $22 million in funding.
Before the announcement Thursday, Privateer's funding came mostly through wealthy individuals and investment offices that steer private family funds.
Privateer CEO Brendan Kennedy thinks the Founders investment will lead to more professional investment into marijuana-related businesses and help advance the push toward legalization.
'One of the important milestones for this business is having access to capital, and significant capital,' he said. 'There will be a lot of people who wake up (now) and realize they need to look at this industry just as they have looked at other emerging industries around the world.' 
Founders Fund was an early investor in Facebook and has current investments in SpaceX, Spotify and Airbnb.










Company: Privateer Holdings owns medical marijuana producer Tilray and the pot information service Leafly. It is also launching a brand of marijuana and products with the family of Bob Marley called Marley Natural







Investment: Before the announcement Thursday, Privateer's funding came mostly through wealthy individuals and investment offices that steer private family funds


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2901881/Investor-Peter-Thiels-fund-buys-marijuana-business.html#ixzz3OIX0HZnG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys it's time for me to take a break.
> 
> Take care everyone.


Take care bud we will be here when you get back


curious old fart said:


> It looks like the big money has arrived to the mj industry. I see copyright fights on the horizon....
> 
> *PayPal founder Peter Thiel's $2billion venture capital firm invests in Seattle marijuana company*
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2015/jan/7/first-tribal-marijuana-operation-northern-californ/

That's awesome cof! Things are a changing that's for sure 

Take care giggs, hope to see you back soon brotha

---What do you cali guys think about this? Indian Reservation will now be growing. Is this anything different than any other collectives growing? I don't see the big deal unless I'm missing something, any one have thoughts on this? See the link


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2015)

Well got 3 off my critical and 2 in a half off the dog Here's a pic dog nug, happy days now hopefully find a fem out my 3 blue pips I popped 
And the pits


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't know whether to like that or hate it.



curious old fart said:


> It looks like the big money has arrived to the mj industry. I see copyright fights on the horizon....
> 
> *PayPal founder Peter Thiel's $2billion venture capital firm invests in Seattle marijuana company*
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2015)

Might be over damrak start next month d if u wana meet up for few bongs again


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2015)

Morning good folks! HSO Bubba Kush


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Might be over damrak start next month d if u wana meet up for few bongs again


gonna be down in Cape Town then lad. back second half of Feb.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2015/jan/7/first-tribal-marijuana-operation-northern-californ/
> 
> That's awesome cof! Things are a changing that's for sure
> 
> ...


I don't think they were protected by state laws since they are fed. policed by the bureau of 
Indian Affairs or what used to be I.A. the reservation police are sole local entity then FBI.
So that is a huge step back for the feds.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2015)

DST said:


> gonna be down in Cape Town then lad. back second half of Feb.


Ok no worries m8 hopefully next time am over we can


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Psycho Killer short stacked pheno week 8
 
C99 at week 6


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Psycho Killer short stacked pheno week 8
> View attachment 3328080
> C99 at week 6View attachment 3328079


That PK is a dense little plant, nice.
Your Cindy is looking good as well, are you going to breed the Cindy?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2015)

10 days tops you should be able to show the goodies oldman.
Great


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> 10 days tops you should be able to show the goodies oldman.
> Great


Thanks bro. I'll get pics up asap. 
I will just have the babies in 10 days but I'll shoot some of the bud I'm pulling now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> 10 days tops you should be able to show the goodies oldman.
> Great


You'll have to walk me through posting pics when the time comes.(lol)


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

mixed spectrum 600w MH 1000w HPS


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Morning good folks! HSO Bubba Kush
> View attachment 3327737


hey which one is that from hso there 1 or 2


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> That PK is a dense little plant, nice.
> Your Cindy is looking good as well, are you going to breed the Cindy?


I'd like to get into breeding sometime this year. 

i've got a couple keepers so far.. i'll hunt down a stud for my ladies

These are the regular seeds i have that could be possible fathers:
Lee Roy
Sour Cherry
Deep Blues x Sour Kush
Deep Blues x Livers
Cheese Surprise
Qrazy Quake
Psycho Killer
Bay Dream(granddaddy purp)
Critical OG (emerald triangle)
SSSDH (Connisseur Genetics)
Sage and Sour
Karala Skunk#1
Chemmy Jones
OJ's Haze

I think the Lee Roy, Bay Dream, Deep Blues x Livers (DBL), Sour Kush x Deep Blues (SKDB) sound like the best potential fathers. to cross with the strains i have going. Speaking of which why have i not popped this Bay Dream yet.

That C99 tho is definately a concentrate strain. throw her right in the freezer!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

get to work BG


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> get to work BG


AMEN, I'd love to grow some good c99. Had some years back it blew the top of my head off.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> AMEN, I'd love to grow some good c99. Had some years back it blew the top of my head off.


i need to grow some out , never have..that and never smoked it i dont think


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2015)

Late spring I am going to pop some Deadhead OG x Headband that I was
gifted if I get a male I'll harvest pollen.
@glockdoc, it's almost a pure Sat. high but grows like an Indica as to height and
flowering time. There are 2 pheno's I know of a pineapple and a grapefruit. I believe
the grapefruit is the one to look for but I could be wrong.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2015)

There's two sour cherry and a bubba kush on the far left but the rest are Fireballs on top. The bottom from left to right are two Bubbas, an MK, two Cherry Pie, a Blue Dream and another Bubba Kush on the end with one more that goes in front of the door for a total of four Bubbas.
I posted this same pic in the 600 vert thread.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 9, 2015)

About to head out for a drive. It's almost two hours each way to this lady's house I'm going to but it's to do a bid for a pool fence so it may be worth it. I hope so anyway, lol.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

i forget who mentioned it on this forum but those Boveda packets rock!

i got some of the B62 packets and tried them out with the pscyho killer. i hang dried for 5 days and then right into quart jar with 1 boveda 62 8 gram packet. 4 days later without burping and the buds smoke perfectly! Money well spent

2-way humidity control at 62%. removed humidity if above 62%... keeps it at a perfect cure in the jar. 

i imagine after about 3-7 days you just remove teh packet altogether.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

i think i might copy your light setup here in a month or so Someguy. its killer!


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> i forget who mentioned it on this forum but those Boveda packets rock!
> 
> i got some of the B62 packets and tried them out with the pscyho killer. i hang dried for 5 days and then right into quart jar with 1 boveda 62 8 gram packet. 4 days later without burping and the buds smoke perfectly! Money well spent
> 
> ...


Yeah those things are a steal too for the convenience they provide. you can even rehydrate them if you really wanted to and extend their life, but I'd prolly just get new ones.




DST said:


> Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html
> 
> So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Here's a couple ladies under 2x 600w HPS, 40 days into 12/12, organic soil, mostly using straight water besides a couple of teas so far. Pics of their sisters coming when they're further along

Sweet Black Angel


Critical Sensi Star


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> hey which one is that from hso there 1 or 2


Its number 1. So sweet smelling its crazy. but very low odor.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Someguy any chance you could update the link on the rail you use, your lowes link is invalid and i'm not sure exacly what that is. a downspout? gutter?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> i think i might copy your light setup here in a month or so Someguy. its killer!


Let me know and I'll help u out as much is as possible w/o being in person. If ur in socal I could probably help u more. 

I don't have tons of extra time but I can also build fixtures. It ain't cheap tho...lol 

Pretty much would only do things like that for members of the 6.

I do have new drawings for an upgraded design for the light bars. I'll be retrofitting mine this summer.
 

I also ave designed a large 2*2 panel that I will build out at some point for the 3*3 tent. 
 

Take care all!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2015)

Aw man im about to buy some no pest strips of ebay.. These spider mites are getting on my nerves :/ Tired of washing leaves.
Lots of good and bad reviews but most bad seem like people that thought they could have it in the living room..
Many claim to be pest free after 36 hours. Ill try it! I dont spend more than 4 hours out there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

Good luck in the Borg war hydro


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man im about to buy some no pest strips of ebay.. These spider mites are getting on my nerves :/ Tired of washing leaves.
> Lots of good and bad reviews but most bad seem like people that thought they could have it in the living room..
> Many claim to be pest free after 36 hours. Ill try it! I dont spend more than 4 hours out there.


I'm about to shock the hell out of a few plants...like really shock them with a worm getter.
It's that last meal time anyways..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i need to grow some out , never have..that and never smoked it i dont think


I will have a 6ft c99 tree next grow in the octagon. Only going to be 4 trees trained to the walls and 4 on the ground


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2015)

Seems like us is the only ones having the pest strips..
Just bought one for 6$ and the shipping is 14$


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Someguy any chance you could update the link on the rail you use, your lowes link is invalid and i'm not sure exacly what that is. a downspout? gutter?


It is 4" x4" x6' vynal fence post. About 15-20$ per stick. HD or Lowes will have it w all the fence parts. Usually in the garden center.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> It is 4" x4" x6' vynal fence post. About 15-20$ per stick. HD or Lowes will have it w all the fence parts. Usually in the garden center.


Thanks!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2015)

Yo anyone else here been hypnotized. That shit is wild. Really helped me out. Such a trip too.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will have a 6ft c99 tree next grow in the octagon. Only going to be 4 trees trained to the walls and 4 on the ground


keep us posted when you do!


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

KCJNUGS said:


> and here is her finishedView attachment 3309093View attachment 3309094 View attachment 3309095 View attachment 3309096


gorgeous buds young lady i want some


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> i forget who mentioned it on this forum but those Boveda packets rock!
> 
> i got some of the B62 packets and tried them out with the pscyho killer. i hang dried for 5 days and then right into quart jar with 1 boveda 62 8 gram packet. 4 days later without burping and the buds smoke perfectly! Money well spent
> 
> ...


I use the same and have had it in the jar for like two months, best cure ever. But, best to get down to close to 62 before using.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> keep us posted when you do!


Have a clone of lummi99 a ilb female seed c99 and pineapple express on the way. Now two cindy to choose the best from


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

Oldman- That makes more sense now, I had no idea how the laws worked on reservations, makes sense it's only fed. laws for their land and no state laws, it's very cool they said they will follow the state laws though, good for them because they deserve it!

Those bovidas do work wonders, especially for the price! B62 for the win for sure!

Hydro- those no pest strips work great, seriously, hang them so they are just below the top of the canopy, turn off all exhaust fans, put a small fan in front of the no pest strip and let it be for a week. A week should kill all the bugs in the room and the eggs that hatched in the time frame. The active ingredient is water soluable and evaporates after time as well, don't be scared of it  I know some people are against them but you'll be fine, just don't chew on them

Cool setup dez!
Nice buds ayron! 
That's a pretty bad ass light design someguy, wish i knew how to build stuff like that, I've never been good with electricity 

Jig- I haven't but a few of my friends had to quit smoking cigarettes and it worked, they said when they tried to smoke one it made them think they were licking an ash tray, or something to that effect, it's definitely trippy!

Have a good day yall


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jig- I haven't but a few of my friends had to quit smoking cigarettes and it worked, they said when they tried to smoke one it made them think they were licking an ash tray, or something to that effect, it's definitely trippy!
> 
> Have a good day yall


Haha I quit smoking staying at jigs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha I quit smoking staying at jigs


That's great bro! I quit about a year and 1/2 or 2 ago, but I still puff on my ecig here and there, I never realized how crazy strong cig smoke was until I quit, my gf didn't care that I smoked but the smoke screwed with her sinuses or something. It took a little while to fully stop smoking cigs but the ecig helped A LOT, the hard part is getting used to the habit of not having something in my hand lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

Was j   ust playing in the garden and thought I spotted a herm sack but it turned out it's just super duper fat calyx, I think I'm gonna cut this little guy this weekend and sample, it's a spb lower bud but the calyx ratio is crazy, mostly all fat calyx and crystals mmmmmm


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man im about to buy some no pest strips of ebay.. These spider mites are getting on my nerves :/ Tired of washing leaves.
> Lots of good and bad reviews but most bad seem like people that thought they could have it in the living room..
> Many claim to be pest free after 36 hours. Ill try it! I dont spend more than 4 hours out there.


I am a little afraid to say this out loud,, but I just got rid of mites, had em pretty bad. I just didnt take action when I saw the first signs of a problem. I used a homemade mix of rosemary oil, neem oil, dishsoap and water. It actually works too. If u r really still havin problems msg me for the step by step


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2015)

Wohoo succes!  
Got the Jack Herer(Danish well known clone) jizzed with Goji Og s1, and it is showing seeds! 
Hands down the Goji Og is one of the best smokes i have ever had. First one i ran i only sampled a small amount, the rest got sold at a 30years party down my street. lol kept going home to pack a new bag  Bout 14 people smoking joints all night and everyone had Goji in it.

Dont know much about the Jack Herer other than its well used for cash crops by multiple people selling to christiania. Large buds and high yields. Cant wait to see my m8's grow. Should be a jungle now. From a quick info i see it has some story to it. I need to watch "emperor of hemp".

Goji Og






Jack Herer mini clone  The white thing is part of the male flower i used a few weeks ago.

Great i was not expecting anything, just hoping  Looks like 5 seeds so far.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am a little afraid to say this out loud,, but I just got rid of mites, had em pretty bad. I just didnt take action when I saw the first signs of a problem. I used a homemade mix of rosemary oil, neem oil, dishsoap and water. It actually works too. If u r really still havin problems msg me for the step by step


That's nice of you m8, thanks. But it seems to have gotten out of control and if i can save my flowering ladies i will, no webs yet but they are in numbers on most plants.. Plus if it takes out all of them i wont have to wash down everything now but wait until i harvest. I have ordered it and it states it will work for 4 months.
Really hope you got them all. Argh they make me itch just thinking about them.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha I quit smoking staying at jigs


you don't remember me hypnotizing you.

just wait till someone rings a bell around you haha.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> The temps in the grow room were 48 when the lights came on in the veg room and the ladies were not happy. They stayed slightly droopy until I put a heater in there.
> 
> 
> cof


My ladies love the cold. Its been down to 48 1 time with 51 RH. I wouldnt want to go any colder. I run my lights at night. I have to as it gets way cold here at night. This year we have had 7 days under -1 at night. This is gonna be 1 cold month.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2015)

The no pest strips are toxic. The directions are for outdoor use, or a barn and they are not meant to be used in a closed environment. Read the warning instructions on the label.

My plants are used to a warmer climate and this cold had them drooping until the area heats up.


cof


----------



## moondance (Jan 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> i forget who mentioned it on this forum but those Boveda packets rock!
> 
> i got some of the B62 packets and tried them out with the pscyho killer. i hang dried for 5 days and then right into quart jar with 1 boveda 62 8 gram packet. 4 days later without burping and the buds smoke perfectly! Money well spent
> 
> ...


Hey Beast just leave them in the keep it all nice at 62%, I leave mine in till the jar is gone then seal them back in a bag or jar till I need them again, as long as they are free flowing liqudy all good dude.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 9, 2015)

Been a while since I have had a chance to stop in here, how is everyone? Hope all is well! Going to be popping some beans here soon!


----------



## moondance (Jan 9, 2015)

We get well below zero windchill tonight, but the basement is a perfect 66 at the roots and 69 at the canopy, moms are loving it! Flowers are sitting at 72 roots and 78 canopy, and looking sexy I can't wait to taste the ED and PK. My Sat. Cindy is fantastic as hash.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> The no pest strips are toxic. The directions are for outdoor use, or a barn and they are not meant to be used in a closed environment. Read the warning instructions on the label.
> 
> My plants are used to a warmer climate and this cold had them drooping until the area heats up.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a total last resort product that's for sure, but they can be used inside, the package mentions rooms or attics, basements, where you will not be inhabiting for more than 4 hours (but I recommend no more than 30 minutes TOPS, I used them once and i was in the room for about 45 minutes and got a slight headache). I would suggest never using it in flower! It does break down with water instantly, but still, you do not want to miss a misting and smoke that stuff or something. I think it breaks down in 45 days without using water, so up to 2 weeks before flower would be best just to be safe, and I wouldn't use it unless you gotta. With that said, it is probably the best product for getting rid of mites fast. Dichlorvos is the active ingredient i believe, yeah, gross stuff that's for sure


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel kinda like the quick treatment may not always be the best, but everyones situation is different. I have found the #1 weapon we as planters can use against these pests is persistence. Understanding the life cycle, we just gotta stay at it.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 9, 2015)

moondance said:


> We get well below zero windchill tonight, but the basement is a perfect 66 at the roots and 69 at the canopy, moms are loving it! Flowers are sitting at 72 roots and 78 canopy, and looking sexy I can't wait to taste the ED and PK. My Sat. Cindy is fantastic as hash.


Let me know about the ED. I have 2 from seed in veg right now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I feel kinda like the quick treatment may not always be the best, but everyones situation is different. I have found the #1 weapon we as planters can use against these pests is persistence. Understanding the life cycle, we just gotta stay at it.


Or predators! Bio-warfare rocks!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

I just couldn't handle waiting for a taste tester so I cut the smallest branch I could find on 1 of each strain. You know what they say, hungry? Why wait! Snap into a nugget  it should give me an idea of the highs and how much longer I'll need to flower none the less


----------



## moondance (Jan 9, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Let me know about the ED. I have 2 from seed in veg right now.


Not a problem, if you check a few (maybe more lol) pages back I have a few pics posted. The bitch is growing like a hedge, just great thick braching feeding lots of buds, I trimmed it for like 18 tops I think, on the 4th week now. I got 6 clones of her 1 is a moma now, and then I ended up with a short bushy pheno too shes just chillin in veg right now. Peace MD.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2015)

Uk Cheese bx2 F2 (cream cheese pheno)


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i need to grow some out , never have..that and never smoked it i dont think


I was *extremely* stoked to get a C-99 from Doc. 

I will be flowering it as fast as humanly possible. :0)

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2015)

Well had some shit go down and was gonna stay away for a bit but fuck it club 6 is where I belong. So in honor of me deciding to come back I present Maui x Harlequin(coming down in 4 days) 

Hope ya guys enjoy the photo's. I was mesmerized by her 
         
Cut's will available to anyone going to be at 4/20......


----------



## Figgy (Jan 9, 2015)

moondance said:


> Not a problem, if you check a few (maybe more lol) pages back I have a few pics posted. The bitch is growing like a hedge, just great thick braching feeding lots of buds, I trimmed it for like 18 tops I think, on the 4th week now. I got 6 clones of her 1 is a moma now, and then I ended up with a short bushy pheno too shes just chillin in veg right now. Peace MD.


I up potted yesterday and noticed the root growth of the ED was much further along than the others. I'm hoping for good things.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha I quit smoking staying at jigs


That is fantastic Doc.

I quit only last year.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2015)

Got a load of pics but I am only getting the singular pic uploader so fek that. Here's one anyway. Have a good day peeps.
Dog.

Peace, 
DST


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 10, 2015)

Good morning friends I have some unexpected company from out of town so
I have a lot doing this weekend, a good thing sometimes.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Shitty about the heater going out jimmer. I had to turn one on im my shed for a little bit when we had a cold snap. Cant imagine in 0dg weather. you gonna insulate more this spring? Im sure you have made more than 500 back in smoke man! thats pretty awesome.


Believe it or not, I actually had to reduce insulation when I built it. I just had a PM issue when I first moved to the shed, so I try to keep a lot of fresh air circulation and due to electric restraints, I purposely have passive intakes and run a exhaust fan 24/7. I do set the exhaust fan speed to the weather to slow down the air-changes per hour. Even in 0 degree weather I have to turn the heater off at night when everything is running. It's the 4 hours total night that got me when the timer didn't kick on. And for the 500 in smoke, well I could probably go pick that right now if I really wanted to. It's been a minute since I posted a pic of it. This is this morning. I was going to roof it and put siding on it but......I got high


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i'm good with nyc subway
> How many have been strip searched in the airport?


When I went to Mexico 6 years ago I got red flagged through security and the stripped me and swapped every article of clothing on me. My gf at the time was all ready on the plane by time they let me through.

I forgot the shed shot. And wanted to add it's going on it's 8th harvest at 2+ lb's per....it may look rough but definitely gets the job done.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 10, 2015)

poor soul. He was hanging around bad folk and they set him up to break down and that dude came and robbed him/killed him. He got away with it too, but got multi-life sentences for other murders.
Go figure too that kids chevy was right at the bottom of the flint river /flushing road bridge. The e-way goes over both at the same spot. He was right about there. We could here dogs fucking going nuts very close by too as thats a ghe

Go figure I watch murder/detective dramas like criminal minds/cold case/etc... and see stories of bad things happening too...
I'm glad I helped him.


Hope that kid in the t shirt makes it home/wherever he meant to go. Hell maybe it was stolen even .... never know.[/QUOTE] great to here. Lost one d.e so 4 now. One sxd didnt make it. So 10 qq. 4 dippsy elsys. 4 sour kush x deep blue.
[QUOTE="curious old fart, post:


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I feel kinda like the quick treatment may not always be the best, but everyones situation is different. I have found the #1 weapon we as planters can use against these pests is persistence. Understanding the life cycle, we just gotta stay at it.



That and a healthy plant.. Insects, disease and fungus will go after a stressed unhealthy plant first as a rule. The plant sends out a signal to the pest, come and get me I'm sick and can't fight you off.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Seems like us is the only ones having the pest strips..
> Just bought one for 6$ and the shipping is 14$


Get them from htg supply off ebay free shipping and 10 for $10

Oh the c99 is gonna love being that tall Doc. Cant wait.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Have a clone of lummi99 a ilb female seed c99 and pineapple express on the way. Now two cindy to choose the best from


hey you should get a fresh seed of my cindy. Next time I make sure you get 1 Fem. then you can grow side by side to compare.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am a little afraid to say this out loud,, but I just got rid of mites, had em pretty bad. I just didnt take action when I saw the first signs of a problem. I used a homemade mix of rosemary oil, neem oil, dishsoap and water. It actually works too. If u r really still havin problems msg me for the step by step


Hey post it here for all. with where to buy rosemary oil from please. Allot get them and ipaid $25 for a bottle of stuff and it worked by the time the bottle was gone.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I was *extremely* stoked to get a C-99 from Doc.
> 
> I will be flowering it as fast as humanly possible. :0)
> 
> JD


Now if that is the c99 I have it is Brothers Grim and i great smoke but not huge buds but makes it up in quantity I will start a new seed of it and do the 4 top method to see if I can get big cola's..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone ever grow Devils Tit ?? Sounds kind of dangerous

*Devil's Tit (mendocino durban poison x Acapulco gold x C99)*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 10, 2015)

Mybad


I think jelly bean has c99

Man tooth was to get pulled. ??…???


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Anyone ever grow Devils Tit ?? Sounds kind of dangerous
> 
> *Devil's Tit (mendocino durban poison x Acapulco gold x C99)*
> 
> View attachment 3328773


Never heard of it But you can't go wrong with any of those strains. I bet the high is amazing!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Never heard of it But you can't go wrong with any of those strains. I bet the high is amazing!



The breeder (I think) said it's very poten and can be scary if unprepared for, kind of strain you test people with 

It's from Snow High Seeds


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 10, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey Beast just leave them in the keep it all nice at 62%, I leave mine in till the jar is gone then seal them back in a bag or jar till I need them again, as long as they are free flowing liqudy all good dude.


I read somewhere of a process to bring them back to life after they turn solid like...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> The breeder (I think) said it's very poten and can be scary if unprepared for, kind of strain you test people with
> 
> It's from Snow High Seeds


I've yet to meet a weed that was to much for me 

I loved to be baked.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've yet to meet a weed that was to much for me
> 
> I loved to be baked.


Let me tell you a story of my Navy time stationed in Pearl Harbor on a Nuc Sub in the 70's. Went with a local to pick up a twenty dollar bag - 2 grams at his house in the hills above Pearl harbor, he opened his freezer pulled out a couple of baggies each a single bud of something called PUNA Butter, smaller than thai stick but so resinous you had to smoke it with a pin, 2 hits and I was done for the nite. Never could buy any but had many tastes of that and other old time stuff. Much of it could have killed me if I smoked then like i do now, just saying...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Let me tell you a story of my Navy time stationed in Pearl Harbor on a Nuc Sub in the 70's. Went with a local to pick up a twenty dollar bag - 2 grams at his house in the hills above Pearl harbor, he opened his freezer pulled out a couple of baggies each a single bud of something called PUNA Butter, smaller than thai stick but so resinous you had to smoke it with a pin, 2 hits and I was done for the nite. Never could buy any but had many tastes of that and other old time stuff. Much of it could have killed me if I smoked then like i do now, just saying...


I'm really wanting to make a Thai stick,one of my friends made one and it looked amazing. 

Im not saying nothing gets me super baked but I haven't found anything to keep me good for 4 or 5 hours off a couple hits.

Maybe I just like smoking to much....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2015)

We build up a tolerance. It's the nature of the game.

A consequence of playing f--k your buddy....

Cop unknowingly shoots fellow officer when both were undercover conducting a drug bust

An Albuquerque police officer unknowingly shot an undercover detective during a narcotic operation Friday. The detective was rushed to a hospital in critical condition and entered surgery soon after.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

That's crazy Cof, much better than the babies getting hit with grenades during drug busts, god, the things i've read this year about little kids getting killed/badly injured in raids, there's a problem with that, the drug war is a war on people not drugs, and it is not working nor will ever work. All this is my opinion of course, but that cop got what he signed up for.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 10, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> !!!????!!!! Just hope someone helps me someday if I run out in sub zero cold....


So hows that chiken soup?


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> see what I mean?? Dinner time folks!!! Homemade chicken soup. Yum! Especialy with -20 f wind chill right now. Whew. I even gave some poor kid a ride the other daywho broke down on I-75 he ran out of gas and had only a small jacket on at around 2-3 a.m. when I was leaving work and heading home. Poor guy. Just a kid too... his family were jerks. I have no gas gauge or odometer myself in my buick... so I figured maybe his chevy did the same.... sure enough he starts telling me that before I could say it.
> Felt good to help . Not many people stop around flint for broke down people except to take advantage of u or even rob u. So I'm glad he was a good kid.
> 
> Stay warm sixers!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Let me tell you a story of my Navy time stationed in Pearl Harbor on a Nuc Sub in the 70's. Went with a local to pick up a twenty dollar bag - 2 grams at his house in the hills above Pearl harbor, he opened his freezer pulled out a couple of baggies each a single bud of something called PUNA Butter, smaller than thai stick but so resinous you had to smoke it with a pin, 2 hits and I was done for the nite. Never could buy any but had many tastes of that and other old time stuff. Much of it could have killed me if I smoked then like i do now, just saying...


Hooh-Yah. Fellow squid. What was ur rating? ET here


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 10, 2015)

I ordered some of those Boveda packs last night for my jars. I think I let most of my buds dry a little too long this last time around. I like them to be a little crispy but they are a little more crispy than I care for. Hopefully these packs will do the trick.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2015)

you can add a fresh leaf to the jar to re-hydrate.


cof


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm really wanting to make a Thai stick,one of my friends made one and it looked amazing.
> 
> Im not saying nothing gets me super baked but I haven't found anything to keep me good for 4 or 5 hours off a couple hits.
> 
> Maybe I just like smoking to much....


Im the same way.
First one to rip it and the last to put it down. Only been one time I smoked till I passed out. A friend of mine robbed a grocery store with a guy he knew, I knew nothing about at the time, but knew he had done something when he asked me to grab him a qp since he never had cash like that. We grabbed 2 zips of the finest I could find cus dude didnt have a full qp and we just rolled one up after another. Woke up in my recliner feeling like I had taken ambien or something (that hella groggy feeling in the morn after sleep meds) but that was omce he said he had like a half o left the next day
That was before I tried dabbing tho lol, some of the ridiculous dabs i have done.... if concentrated thc couldnt do it i dont think anythung can at this point.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's crazy Cof, much better than the babies getting hit with grenades during drug busts, god, the things i've read this year about little kids getting killed/badly injured in raids, there's a problem with that, the drug war is a war on people not drugs, and it is not working nor will ever work. All this is my opinion of course, but that cop got what he signed up for.


So fucking true. American houses more criminals per capita then other other country. Even more then 3rd world countries, communist countries etc. We have privately run for-profit prisons. Mother fuckers making money off putting citizens in jail while granting citizenship to illegals who have avoided capture for 5 years. the police/corrections union is one of the largest unions, and IMO humble opinion, by far the most dangerous. They aren't going to lay judges, cops, and DAs off, so how do they fill the cells? You guess it! off smoking pot. I don't have the statistics right here in front of me, but I believe it was in the neighborhood of 70% of the prison population is non violent possession only charges. out of that, well over half was marijuana only. Home of the free indeed.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hooh-Yah. Fellow squid. What was ur rating? ET here


 ET


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Couldn't have said it better myself @papapayne - It's a messed up system, put a pot head in prison for 5 years next to murderers and rapists they will leave prison 100x worse than when they went in. It doesn't make sense at all, it's about money as it's always been with the system, such a bs system!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself @papapayne - It's a messed up system, put a pot head in prison for 5 years next to murderers and rapists they will leave prison 100x worse than when they went in. It doesn't make sense at all, it's about money as it's always been with the system, such a bs system!!


There is a reason they call it con college.
What other result can come from incentivizing drug busts with new toys from the military surplus.
Just two weeks ago I saw the local cops by where I work suited up in riot gear walking down sidewalks with assault rifles in tow.... big ass smiles on their daces cus they get to play dressup. Was just left smh as I drove by because go figure when I looked for it in the news/crimetracker nothing came up. Great utilization of our resources


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Im the same way.
> First one to rip it and the last to put it down. Only been one time I smoked till I passed out. A friend of mine robbed a grocery store with a guy he knew, I knew nothing about at the time, but knew he had done something when he asked me to grab him a qp since he never had cash like that. We grabbed 2 zips of the finest I could find cus dude didnt have a full qp and we just rolled one up after another. Woke up in my recliner feeling like I had taken ambien or something (that hella groggy feeling in the morn after sleep meds) but that was omce he said he had like a half o left the next day
> That was before I tried dabbing tho lol, some of the ridiculous dabs i have done.... if concentrated thc couldnt do it i dont think anythung can at this point.


Yea I've really gotten into fresh frozen runs. Live resin gets me really fucked up. I love the look of flower and everything but it just doesn't get me high like I want lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone here in So. Cal near Gardena - Torrance ? Can't get a email or person to tell me at a certain Disp. That has TGA seeds to confirm if they have Chernobyl in stock and I ate to drive all they way in for nothing..please PM if you are and can help..


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> That and a healthy plant.. Insects, disease and fungus will go after a stressed unhealthy plant first as a rule. The plant sends out a signal to the pest, come and get me I'm sick and can't fight you off.


I think that this is part of why the sticky traps are yellow....they look
like wounded plant material.

During my gnat infestation I saw where a torn leaf, that was yellowing
along the tear, had gnats lined up along the edge, sucking juices.

Just a thought.

JD


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

Yea money rules the world, sad truth. I know the Eugene police here in Oregon are deputized by DHS, have a fucking tank, full ballistic gear, hell most police forces are better equipped then I was in the middle east! Before I moved up from sac to theres an old air base that has been turned into a DHS facility that anyone that knows anything about tactics can take one look at and know its been retrofitted to serve as a mass detention facility. Its fucking scary how things are headed...all you have to do is look around to see the signs! I hope everyone has some sort of plan in case shit hits the fan! With everything happening in the US, martial law can be enacted now at any time, next time someone shoots a cop, next riot, anything. If you follow the military press as well, you know that part of the training now consists of asking soldiers if they would fire on civilains. 

ok sorry, end rant!

Back to growing!

who out there has run deep blue x sour kush? Any tips? phenos to look for?

Stay free, stay high,

papa


----------



## moondance (Jan 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well had some shit go down and was gonna stay away for a bit but fuck it club 6 is where I belong. So in honor of me deciding to come back I present Maui x Harlequin(coming down in 4 days)
> 
> Hope ya guys enjoy the photo's. I was mesmerized by her
> View attachment 3328589 View attachment 3328591 View attachment 3328594 View attachment 3328595 View attachment 3328596 View attachment 3328597 View attachment 3328598 View attachment 3328599 View attachment 3328601
> Cut's will available to anyone going to be at 4/20......


4/20 where? my wife really wants some, I guess she remembers the old school Maui Waui, so I am on the hunt now cause she saw all your pictures lol.


----------



## idreamgypsy (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry to cut in.. New to Coos Bay, I luckily met a chill old man to buy from but he's NEVER around! Help a girl out?!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I think that this is part of why the sticky traps are yellow....they look
> like wounded plant material.
> 
> During my gnat infestation I saw where a torn leaf, that was yellowing
> ...


Lmao yeah them mites ate 7 plants up totally all c99 before I killed them borg mofo's. but i wtill will get tops out of 4 of them so really only lost 3 plants fully.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

Go to the cup in Feb and get them from the TGA booth. I have some too.



I just drove by your place on Friday on my way to mountains. If I had been more organized I would have tried to add you to my agenda.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

What do you want to know about Coos Bay?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 10, 2015)

Getting ready to move the girls to the new house now. Prayers and good luck wishes for me guys. I'll let you know when I get there shouldn't be long


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh it is never fun moving plants in this cold, hope all goes well. Make sure to get the car good and warm before you go to do the move.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2015)

@Mohican You scored I see. Well done.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Getting ready to move the girls to the new house now. Prayers and good luck wishes for me guys. I'll let you know when I get there shouldn't be long


I lost about a qp of the dog like this.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2015)

This is how my sea of green is.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 10, 2015)

These little corn nuggets seem to be getting bugger everyday.
  
And the cheese seem to be looking healthy as well. I really can't wait for harvest though seems like forever away.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 10, 2015)

I made it guys safe and sound. Almost shitted myself when the boys pulled up beside me not cool can't believe he didn't see them as I had them covered with black plastic garbage bags. Haven't been that scared in my life. Girls are ok they took a lil rough trip. Went back way away from lots of street lights and saw no more police. Glad it's over. Now on to great things


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

that is weird.lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Isnt Oregon legal for Rec? Rec dispensaries have already opened @idreamgypsy


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

If you think the borg equals mites, you obviously have never had or seen root aphids. I would take mites ANY day of the week over root aphids.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Isnt Oregon legal for Rec? Rec dispensaries have already opened @idreamgypsy



No dispensarys till july can sell recreational


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome Mo, you lucky mofo! Lol jk jk, I might go to the cup if I can make it there

Great about your moving going well ak, that's some nerve wrecking shit, glad it ended well though!

Looking good Nyc and dc


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

If you still are looking for bud though, hit me up. I am in the eugene area, so a bit of a drive but well worth it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

@Mohican what mountains did you drive through? any good hiking on them..

im high really high. cracked open a doggie nug that smelled like spearmint spicy pepper. its got a hella a bark.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh damn, I thought it was already in effect, maybe because I have a cali card they said I could go there or something, I was talking with a new dispensary last month, but I'm thinking now he meant med not rec woops


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

Yea Cali scripts are valid for 6 months in oregon. They will still verify the same way a cali club would, but shouldnt be to hard. The bigger struggle is finding bud at the dispensaries thats even worth buying. And I guarantee it wont be worth what they are asking. The medical scene is VERY disappointing when comparing the quality and price to cali. The "top shelf" at the eugene/springfield clubs is all 250+ an oz and wouldn't even qualify as mid grade in my opinion. usually fluffy, not flushed properly, immature buds, and the high usually doesn't last long.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone in the 600 club have a comb over?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

That is disappointing papa, shit, what sucks is I always hear alot of cali reject weed goes to Oregon dispensers :/ that would make much sense, but I would think there is some damn good bud in Oregon too? Maybe Oregon vendors hate getting ripped off like cali growers don't seem to give a crap and take what they get 

Combovers lol, I dunno, but I may get there soon at my hair depletion rates Dr. At


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea money rules the world, sad truth. I know the Eugene police here in Oregon are deputized by DHS, have a fucking tank, full ballistic gear, hell most police forces are better equipped then I was in the middle east! Before I moved up from sac to theres an old air base that has been turned into a DHS facility that anyone that knows anything about tactics can take one look at and know its been retrofitted to serve as a mass detention facility. Its fucking scary how things are headed...all you have to do is look around to see the signs! I hope everyone has some sort of plan in case shit hits the fan! With everything happening in the US, martial law can be enacted now at any time, next time someone shoots a cop, next riot, anything. If you follow the military press as well, you know that part of the training now consists of asking soldiers if they would fire on civilains.
> 
> ok sorry, end rant!
> 
> ...


Plan is the swamp. Come fucking get me there



akhiymjames said:


> I made it guys safe and sound. Almost shitted myself when the boys pulled up beside me not cool can't believe he didn't see them as I had them covered with black plastic garbage bags. Haven't been that scared in my life. Girls are ok they took a lil rough trip. Went back way away from lots of street lights and saw no more police. Glad it's over. Now on to great things


Good to here it went well. I have done it twice now and never cool. First time was three and a half hours.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

that's deep. I cant handle the politics.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Glad to see you back Dr AT, you were running pogs if I remember correct? Hope all turned out OK with the cmh?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 10, 2015)

9lb hammer at 6weeks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks better than the Buds subcool himself puts out @SomeGuy impressive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

no that's not me , you gotz the wrong 1 Alpha.
WOW 9lb HAMMER, that is so cool! Looks fabulous SG! I bought some seeds at the TGA Boothe at the High TImes Seatttle cup this past fall. outta the pack the 2 I popped so far were male. so I killed them.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2015)

I know when I sold to dispensaries in cali it was always a hassel. Picky as fuck, perfect trim required, colas split off the stem, and always low-balled. When I vend in oregon they were practically drooling to get their hands on some of my stuff. Still not fair prices, but such is the name of the game, They want to make their profit and pay their overhead/taxes. I think oregon is one of the states its better to find a good grower or grow your own


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2015)

Woops sorry Dr AT 

yeah, it's rough sometimes in cali man , I want to boycott the low ballers so bad because it really isn't fair they say it's worth 2000 and then put it on their shelves for 50 an 1/8  guess that just biz though even though it's so screwed up, it is what it is


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cherry puff #1 almost finished..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks alpha & Dr at

Here is a fireballs. 6weeks also.


Pre98 bubba


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone in the 600 club have a comb over?


only on my toes

my best mate is a Hair Stylist (lmfao, hairdresser) but I must say a very good one. He refuses to cut peoples hair if they are unrealistic about their actual hair content. I.E many a combover customer has been rejected coming into his shop! I do get a giggle listening to some of his stories.....he can actually be quite rude (but tells me he's only telling the truth to them). So, if you got a comb over, time to get the trimmers out!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just a little Oldman frost.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry 'bout the double post.
The plants are Fast & Vast, the nugs are some Cheese I grew.

Photos compliments of my nephew.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice Oldman. Shtickey Cheeshey!

Just ordered one of these (but from a UK site).
http://www.drdabber.com/shop/ghost-kit


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2015)

There I do really grow!
That cheese was a clone that was gifted me from a young guy who said it was
a Brit cut.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 9lb hammer at 6weeks
> 
> View attachment 3329277


thats killer SG ! 



oldman60 said:


> View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329391
> Just a little Oldman frost.


lookit Oldman posting pictures and shit !! 
very nice.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

DST said:


> only on my toes
> 
> my best mate is a Hair Stylist (lmfao, hairdresser) but I must say a very good one. He refuses to cut peoples hair if they are unrealistic about their actual hair content. I.E many a combover customer has been rejected coming into his shop! I do get a giggle listening to some of his stories.....he can actually be quite rude (but tells me he's only telling the truth to them). So, if you got a comb over, time to get the trimmers out!


Thats funny. I cut my hair short and let it grow as long as I can, just right before it starts to look like a comb over, then clipper time again. You could never tell because I always had a hat on until my new job. I would totally shave my head, but as we all know, not everybody's head is shaped right for this. Due to medicine, my GF wears a toupee. I found this out 4 years later while coming down from a trip....


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329391
> Just a little Oldman frost.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wahoo we finally got to see oldmans girls!

See told yea 2015 was going to be a good year!


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> There I do really grow!
> That cheese was a clone that was gifted me from a young guy who said it was
> a Brit cut.


Does your cheese have that coffee smell when you break a nug open ?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Does your cheese have that coffee smell when you break a nug open ?


No, it smells like cheddar, hash and vanilla.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 9lb hammer at 6weeks
> 
> View attachment 3329277


Cheese and Rice!

WOW that is incredible for 6 weeks.

I have been raving about my Training Days *looking* takeable 
at 5 weeks....this is like that....how are the trichs?

Such frost....

JD


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329391
> Just a little Oldman frost.


Very nice ...

Some pics of clones...gods gift. Starting to smell like grapes. Glad I got clones and mom of that. Spring grow time' s all.most here


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 11, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Very nice ...
> 
> Some pics of clones...gods gift. Starting to smell like grapes. Glad I got clones and mom of that. Spring grow time' s all.most here


Dude, where did you get the GG's from? HHCOAK?
I really miss the godsgift I ran some years back. That and purple nepal, I was just thinking about those two strains. I need a good purple back in my arsenal.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 11, 2015)

Dogs are my greenest plants in flower. Dog- b smells like a keeper. But will have to see. Got dogs. Just regaler dogs. Had 3 dogs. Two female. So I have a, and b. Very nice green to them. Got one Larry x ??? with a. Very strong lemon smell. Smelly Cherry's a esay one to spot. Very big leafs. She' s putting out some stink too. Well that' s it for now. Will be gone this week with work and school. So will still pop in here and there. 600w family.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329391
> Just a little Oldman frost.


Hell yea oldman pics


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I lost about a qp of the dog like this.


lost so many strains from moving around, The Cashmere Kush was the worst.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 11, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Cheese and Rice!
> 
> WOW that is incredible for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Javadog Its a cut @hyroot gave me. 

@BobBitchen thanks buddy! . Really happy w ur fb.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 11, 2015)

Btw Back at it my rooms almost complete. Waiting on 4in & 6in Muffler, to quiet my inline fans....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Some candy grape og. This bitch reeks! She's got some funk for sure!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Pollen collecting today


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Them some fat nuts right there!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> No, it smells like cheddar, hash and vanilla.


Please more info on the cheese. Been looking for this one for years, its good to hear its around.
From what I understand there are 2 very similar cheese cuts. Psycosis and the cheese. If my memory servse me correctly the phycosis is a little sweeter. Do the buds foxtail out?
Heres the closest I have come. GHS Cheese 3 phenos. The one on the right smelled and tasted like bubble gum, slightly kushy.
The one on the left, is the pheno I still have. It was the densest and frostiest, fruity slightly cheesy.
The middle one with the foxtailing buds like the UK cheese, was very special. Very few people got to smell it but all those that did remember it to this day. Wet socks, mop water but with a sweetness that made you wanna drink it. Truly amazing.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Pollen collecting today
> View attachment 3329569


today, tomorrow, and the next day by the looks of those baws,  Is that flour? to help spread the pollen? ease collection or something? I done that a few years back with some pollen I had (mixed it with flour to heelp spread). Felt a bit weird tipping flour over buds.....just bake and you'll have a loaf


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

DST said:


> today, tomorrow, and the next day by the looks of those baws,  Is that flour? to help spread the pollen? ease collection or something? I done that a few years back with some pollen I had (mixed it with flour to heelp spread). Felt a bit weird tipping flour over buds.....just bake and you'll have a loaf


Yea a few wanted some so going to spread the love. I use straight pollen in my grow, but i have it on hand


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> If you still are looking for bud though, hit me up. I am in the eugene area, so a bit of a drive but well worth it


I am on the way joking like I could drive that far with my old ass truck. But you should smoke this bowl of 5 hash's with me. Wow I may not remember tonight lmao.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I am on the way joking like I could drive that far with my old ass truck. But you should smoke this bowl of 5 hash's with me. Wow I may not remember tonight lmao.


Someone say hash


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329390 View attachment 3329391 View attachment 3329392 View attachment 3329393 View attachment 3329394 View attachment 3329395 View attachment 3329396 View attachment 3329397 View attachment 3329391
> Just a little Oldman frost.


About time. I love the frosty tiny buds but get real tired of them also. I like them big and frosty. Well done. I would love to smoke with you. @oldman60 you grow like i like. fuck yeah. Dont get me wrong all some of the little buds look great but I like big plants big buds 6-16 oz per plant. Oh I am high as fuck so excuse my straight forward comments. Again oldman lets smoke together on day with doc of coarse.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 11, 2015)

@Dr.D81 Oh yes bro has 5 types from cindy. Iso/icewater/dryice from current and dryice/iso from last batch. Its gonna be amazing if my friend gets here if not I am smoking in 5 minutes. I should call you before I get to ripped or call me if you got a couple mins.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Please more info on the cheese. Been looking for this one for years, its good to hear its around.
> From what I understand there are 2 very similar cheese cuts. Psycosis and the cheese. If my memory servse me correctly the phycosis is a little sweeter. Do the buds foxtail out?
> Heres the closest I have come. GHS Cheese 3 phenos. The one on the right smelled and tasted like bubble gum, slightly kushy.
> The one on the left, is the pheno I still have. It was the densest and frostiest, fruity slightly cheesy.
> ...


No foxtails real tight to the center, actually right up against the stem ping pong
balls. Def funky smell like sweet, old socks and flowers. This was from Greenhouse Seed Co.
Exodus Cheese.
The plant grew with very little branching but a massive center cola. I didn't do any training
at all.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> About time. I love the frosty tiny buds but get real tired of them also. I like them big and frosty. Well done. I would love to smoke with you. @oldman60 you grow like i like. fuck yeah. Dont get me wrong all some of the little buds look great but I like big plants big buds 6-16 oz per plant. Oh I am high as fuck so excuse my straight forward comments. Again oldman lets smoke together on day with doc of coarse.


This Oldman would be honored to get high with you and Doc, and many other 6'ers. It would be
an educational and spiritual time.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

I am tryna hook up a trip to the west. I wanna go to the cup. I would love to see some of you guys there. Well , all of ya but I know some wont be able to.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am tryna hook up a trip to the west. I wanna go to the cup. I would love to see some of you guys there. Well , all of ya but I know some wont be able to.


Same here, I would wanna get there like a week before though and get a cali med card. I know I would qualify, would just need a cali drivers license is the real hurdle.... I really wanna go to the san fran cup this year though.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey natro, you don't need a cali license, I still don't have mine, mines from new york. I just used a mailing address with my name, so get a po box before you make a trip and have some sort of bill mailed there (like a cell phone bill that has a cali address on it, simple to change the cell phone mailing address online) and you're good to go (just bring medical records that are from the last 2 years)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hell yea 600 club smoke out!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey natro, you don't need a cali license, I still don't have mine, mines from new york. I just used a mailing address with my name, so get a po box before you make a trip and have some sort of bill mailed there (like a cell phone bill that has a cali address on it, simple to change the cell phone mailing address online) and you're good to go (just bring medical records that are from the last 2 years)


Huh I figured the doctor I would see for the recommendation would already have access to my medical records if I made an appt. You had to bring yours though I take it?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

You'd have to set something up to have your doctor fax your records to the doctor you plan on using for the rec, which could take some time because you'd have to sign medical release forms and the rec doctor would have to fax the release to your original doctor, then after a few days to a couple weeks your original doctor would have to fax your records to the new doctor, such a pain in the butt..I have a portfolio of my records that I keep at my house ( I called HR of my hospital and asked for a medical record release) and they will mail you the records so you can have them on hand for whenever you need them, I usually don't trust when people say "I'll fax them right over" and 2 weeks go by and the records were never faxed


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

And yeah, the requirements for my mj doctor were: 1. proof of residency and 2. recent medical records on hand. But that's about it, you won't need a license, just proof of residency


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2015)

to get a rec from shady docs you don't actually need any paperwork, but it would be good to have something. Really anything from anytime that has your name and a diagnosis of some sort. Even if it's a visit to the er for back pain, trip to the dr for headaches. Prescription bottle would work too. You can make up what the prescription was for.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2015)

The doc I go to is $60 and real close to the venue for the cup in SoCal.

One year I went in and he wasn't in the office. Just on the phone. He'd ask if pot helped whatever I was suffering from. I said yes. He said cool. That's it. No paperwork, just my id for the girl at the front.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

That's awesome jig, mine was $120 booo, but a renewal is $85 I think, you're Dr soundsmuch more llenient than mine lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn yeah that is a lot of shit that could fall through I will just get my own documents. Have not established a primary doc since my insurance got switched so should probably do that. I just hate going to the doctor, every doctor in my area treats with pills not therapy. I need to go in because I have been having more pain in my knee than usual and it is super stiff some days ( I have Osgood–Schlatter disease in my right knee that causes chronic pain on/off). Problem is all they are gonna wanna do is prescribe me something that I won't want to take.... So I wouldn't imagine I would get denied a med card I mean he just has to look at my knee lol, has a hard knob on my shin below my knee cap like this








dont really feel like having them cut open my knees because it is not a daily pain it is maybe 2 days out the week if I do something active a little more.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am tryna hook up a trip to the west. I wanna go to the cup. I would love to see some of you guys there. Well , all of ya but I know some wont be able to.


Do you ever go to the NY harvest cup? It's underground but big at the sametime with some of the best smoke on the east coast. If not, maybe the 600 should represent some...there's a few on here. Or at least a great place for us to meet out smoke out with out security issues.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, here's a baby cheese surprise looking good after the cold in the shed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Gathering of the vibes and echo Lake were always fun in upstate ny, I miss those events, been a while since I've gone to one


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 11, 2015)

So i smoked 1/4 of a bowl of packed hash, 5 diff kinds and OMG i am fading in and out. Whew I am baked. love it. hope 600 is having as much fun.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Do you ever go to the NY harvest cup? It's underground but big at the sametime with some of the best smoke on the east coast. If not, maybe the 600 should represent some...there's a few on here. Or at least a great place for us to meet out smoke out with out security issues.


I'm old school, low profile, like I've stated before this is the first forum I joined so I haven't even heard of "Harvest Cup" but I'm listening.
Aside from that jimmer we should get together this spring and "compare notes".


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Gathering of the vibes and echo Lake were always fun in upstate ny, I miss those events, been a while since I've gone to one


Echo lake is the one to go to for the best smoke in NY thats not commercialized. The best part is the people that put it on let you in for free with food donations, but that part is word of mouth only.hint hint........they support strangers helping strangers.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks alpha & Dr at
> 
> Here is a fireballs. 6weeks also.
> View attachment 3329352
> ...




GOD DAMN! amazing man! Makes me pretty thrilled that I have some fireballs and pre-98 bubba crosses


----------



## papapayne (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey natro, you don't need a cali license, I still don't have mine, mines from new york. I just used a mailing address with my name, so get a po box before you make a trip and have some sort of bill mailed there (like a cell phone bill that has a cali address on it, simple to change the cell phone mailing address online) and you're good to go (just bring medical records that are from the last 2 years)


Another trip to is po box then order something to it from amazon.

Having paid for at least 5-6 cards for patients and renewing mine in cali for 4 years, I have never once heard the doc ask for a medical record. I used the doc in sac, thats literally all he does, its on watt ave in sacramento. Can't recall the name. standard cards then were 49 plus a 11 dollar document fee, 99 plant cards were around 149


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm old school, low profile, like I've stated before this is the first forum I joined so I haven't even heard of "Harvest Cup" but I'm listening.
> Aside from that jimmer we should get together this spring and "compare notes".


You are one that I would feel privileged to meet in person. Now that my own car is back and I have a job, you name any weekend and we can make it happen. 
The cup I talk about is the same festy me and alpha are talking about. NY has just about always left the festies alone where pot is concerned, so this 1 has developed into the annual harvest fest for bragging rights amongst us ny hippies.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Do you ever go to the NY harvest cup? It's underground but big at the sametime with some of the best smoke on the east coast. If not, maybe the 600 should represent some...there's a few on here. Or at least a great place for us to meet out smoke out with out security issues.


I had heard of something like that before but never really looked into it. But yeah that would be a cool idea if a bunch of us were to rep the 6. Ill see what I can find out.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

Now how about some karma gear for the karma squad! The first is a SBC and the other 2 ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

For sure jimmer, it was such a great time at the lake, I really miss it, I wish we had a chance to run into each other there, maybe we have and just don't know it, I'm sure we've smoked each other's gear there before though  very nice karma gear by the way !! Looks lovely im really jealous about the sbc, I'm thinking I'm going to get some for a run in the near future, they are very nice looking plants, the 2nd pick looks like the biker kush 2.0?

Papapayne-I'll have to check out the doc in sac, I needed recent med records where I got mine, not a big deal since my records are extensive, but my plant limits are based on my County  and it was expensive, but they have a great online data base that's easily checked by using a rec # on my paper work, if that makes any difference im not sure lol, I'm pretty new to the whole medical scene 

Oldman- awesome pics brotha, I almost pooped my pants when I saw you uploaded pics lol, looking great!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure jimmer, it was such a great time at the lake, I really miss it, I wish we had a chance to run into each other there, maybe we have and just don't know it, I'm sure we've smoked each other's gear there before though  very nice karma gear by the way !! Looks lovely im really jealous about the sbc, I'm thinking I'm going to get some for a run in the near future, they are very nice looking plants, the 2nd pick looks like the biker kush 2.0?
> 
> Papapayne-I'll have to check out the doc in sac, I needed recent med records where I got mine, not a big deal since my records are extensive, but my plant limits are based on my County  and it was expensive, but they have a great online data base that's easily checked by using a rec # on my paper work, if that makes any difference im not sure lol, I'm pretty new to the whole medical scene
> 
> Oldman- awesome pics brotha, I almost pooped my pants when I saw you uploaded pics lol, looking great!!


I was thinking that but mixed them up. Thank you very much!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

If you remember I mixed the biker 2.0 up with another strain and you just told me what I needed to know.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

No problem man!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I had heard of something like that before but never really looked into it. But yeah that would be a cool idea if a bunch of us were to rep the 6. Ill see what I can find out.


They have it every year and its a great time. The silverberry strain I ran for awhile won a few years in a row. The music is just as good with a mix of everything from the dead to rap to dj's.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 11, 2015)

The Dr I first went to for my card required medical records on the first visit. Nothing required for renewals though. Just sit down and talk with him for a few minutes and it was all good.
The one I went to this last time was weird because the dr visit was done via video chat. There was a dude there that would take your info and input it into the system and then he would open a session with the dr. The dr only asked me one question and it was what Jig mentioned. He asked, "Does medical marijuana help you with your pain issues?" LOL
I said yes, he said ok and that was that. The dr hung up on the call and the dude printed my rec and I left. Was there maybe 15 minutes and had my rec for up to 99 plants


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

And the 3 days of camping to boot! Free entry if you help with parking ect.. Such a great time and great people. It got a bad name one year when someone drown in the lake though  but it seemed to have gotten back on track


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

That's such a trip dez, a video chat lol, shows how relaxed cali is when it comes to ganja, I mean, it is just a plant, the rest of the states need to visit CA and smoke a little and they would change their train of thought


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, it tripped me out for sure. I was thinking WTF when dude turned said he was going to "call" the dr.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

The tangilope has buds finally, well sorta, 7 full weeks to get to this point.. Really wish I kept a clone to play with because the way the resin feels I've not yet had a plant feel oily with no stickiness to it, just slick like grease. Not sure what to think about this thing anymore, what if it turns out to be the strongest plant ever and I have no clones of it  the Buds don't look too bad anymore for being a freak of nature :/


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Back from jeeping trip.. Here is Bubba Jurple, she put on some fatness while I was gone  something tells me she is going to be one fine lady to smoke..

I am also posting seeds of what I have left of Jurple seeds, In the seed pic section for YA @Mohican



@Mohican I have a good feeling she will be the cup winner for 2016.. one can dream..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Back from jeeping trip.. Here is Bubba Jurple, she put on some fatness while I was gone  something tells me she is going to be one fine lady to smoke..
> 
> I am also posting seeds of what I have left of Jurple seeds, In the seed pic section for YA @Mohican
> 
> View attachment 3329742


I have two above ground and two jurple


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have two above ground and two jurple


When I got home today five of the seven Jurple have sprouted and I potted them up.. One looks really purple, even as a seedling.. 

Now if I can find the seed pic. Thread..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> When I got home today five of the seven Jurple have sprouted and I potted them up.. One looks really purple, even as a seedling..
> 
> Now if I can find the seed pic. Thread..


I find a post by mo and use his link


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am tryna hook up a trip to the west. I wanna go to the cup. I would love to see some of you guys there. Well , all of ya but I know some wont be able to.


That Driver license is gonna be a hurdle but there used to be a place in venice that did like a visitors Med Card, been a few years so I don't know if that's going on still. I used to do it before I moved here.
but my bro came from the east a week before 420 last year and he was still able to get everything just had to tell me before I went in .... lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Octagon chugging along 3ish weeks to go


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The tangilope has buds finally, well sorta, 7 full weeks to get to this point.. Really wish I kept a clone to play with because the way the resin feels I've not yet had a plant feel oily with no stickiness to it, just slick like grease. Not sure what to think about this thing anymore, what if it turns out to be the strongest plant ever and I have no clones of it  the Buds don't look too bad anymore for being a freak of nature :/View attachment 3329740View attachment 3329741


Is it waxy? My lemon skunk reminds me of turtle wax.
U can still clone and reveg it. I wish I would have for a few cuts I have had. Dont rule out the reveg bro. You will kick yourself for not just revegging a clone if its fire.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes! Extremely waxy like turtle wax! Great description, I'm so bad putting names to things  but it's super slick but not sticky at all, super strong smell to it, but it kind of smells gross at the same time because it's so strong, my gf said chocolate orange mixed with armpit sweat lol, it's such a wierd plant, would I be able to reveg even if it's in hydro or should I try to find a branch to clone? There's buds on all the branches and I've never cloned this late in flower :/


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Go to the cup in Feb and get them from the TGA booth. I have some too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you @Mohican I did not know they would be selling seeds, very cool. I plan to go at least one day.. Never been before.. It's like Christmas in Feb..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Ohhhhh, I just learned something new. The oily stuff is the terpenes, more oily = more terpenes. Makes sense, especially since lots of people say the tangi is a terp machine


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yes! Extremely waxy like turtle wax! Great description, I'm so bad putting names to things  but it's super slick but not sticky at all, super strong smell to it, but it kind of smells gross at the same time because it's so strong, my gf said chocolate orange mixed with armpit sweat lol, it's such a wierd plant, would I be able to reveg even if it's in hydro or should I try to find a branch to clone? There's buds on all the branches and I've never cloned this late in flower :/


Now Im not the reveg expert or anything but, I just got one of my moms to produce leaf instead of hairs. 
I would think the first thing to do would be to get roots on it. After it rooted, I would cut off any female parts but still trying to leave as much foliage on it as possible. I just want it to forget it even had flowers on it. Then main thing from there would be good light, preferably 24-0(but im still 18-6), and just give it time.
This is the mom I am talking about.
 
Here she is after chopping the whole top off, leaving just the bottom.
 
Few days later


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2015)

I am going to be going this year if at all possible.  Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Trimming alligator kush tonight


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Shishka, you've inspired me to give it a try, I found a couple small branches that are perfect clone size, and the Buds are only in the tips of the branch so I might have a good shot at saving it. It's still a plant I wouldn't want in the garden but I think it's got serious potential if it was crossed with something and the mutant genes went away, it really is the most waxy plant I've seen, lots of good qualities under the exterior 

That alligator kush looks dank brotha!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Trimming alligator kush tonight
> View attachment 3329799


Does it smoke like chicken


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

So I tried the clone in the cup of water thing.. Cut this Blue Power on 1-5-15 and stuck it in a cup of water. Not bad for six days.. Not will see how it does going from water to soil..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Guy's I need help, last night I went in at lights out and I spilled something all over my plant. Do you think she is going to be ok?

I'll keep my fingers crossed......


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Guy's I need help, last night I went in at lights out and I spilled something all over my plant. Do you think she is going to be ok?
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed......
> View attachment 3329821


With all that resin, I think whatever got spilled is stuck there.Lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> With all that resin, I think whatever got spilled is stuck there.Lol


Shit!!! Well hmm guess I found my sugar to make me some kool aid....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Shit giggles, I think you'll just have to be more careful when you smoke it


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Shit giggles, I think you'll just have to be more careful when you smoke it


Whew okay, I was worried.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey giggs, if ya don't mind me asking, what happened the other day when "shit went down" :/ hoping it wasn't anything too bad and all is well buddy :/


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey giggs, if ya don't mind me asking, what happened the other day when "shit went down" :/ hoping it wasn't anything too bad and all is well buddy :/


No worries bro, don't mind ya asking. My cousin's friends jacked all our extra meds. I keep the bulk of our shit elsewhere that way if I were to get popped again I wouldn't get plants and weight. It was working out great and then you guys remember how he forgot to water them well then he pulls this shit so needless to say he's got what he deserves coming. 

So we have nothing right now until I decide to chop. I'm ready to chop but I know if I just wait it will be that much more worth it. I guess I've got some some oil I made from the hash awhile back. It's okay I know he will get his. Bad things happen to good people, it's what you do after is what defines you. I'm just keep keepin on and let things work themselves out.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> No worries bro, don't mind ya asking. My cousin's friends jacked all our extra meds. I keep the bulk of our shit elsewhere that way if I were to get popped again I wouldn't get plants and weight. It was working out great and then you guys remember how he forgot to water them well then he pulls this shit so needless to say he's got what he deserves coming.
> 
> So we have nothing right now until I decide to chop. I'm ready to chop but I know if I just wait it will be that much more worth it. I guess I've got some some oil I made from the hash awhile back. It's okay I know he will get his. Bad things happen to good people, it's what you do after is what defines you. I'm just keep keepin on and let things work themselves out.


Damn that sucks dude. All assholes have their time, you can not get through life leaching off of others, shit catches up with you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn bro  I'm sorry that sucks so freaking much, I don't know how people can do that kind of shit especially knowing the condition your girls in, that's fucking heartless of someone, I hope they get what they deserve bro  wait til my bday you'll have something even if you have yours ready you'll get a Jay bday for giggs fairy, no worries bro, fuck those assholes, that kind of thing hurts my heart, like my heart just sunk into my chest


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry for my vulgarity guys, that kind of thing just works me up, it's happened to countless good people in my circle and caused people that really needed meds to go without all because of greedy people who don't even need it


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Sometimes you gotta look at it like a "cost of the biz". Might cost ya a few bucks to find out that ya partner, aint really ya partner. At least u found out in time. Before the worst. You will bounce back, Im sure. Well wishes Gigs.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I was upset about it at the time but then I went and looked at my girls and just smiled. I know he will get what he deserves so I'm not tripping. 

People do dumb shit all the time, just gotta keep moving forward and chase the dream.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

And the cycle continues...
  
Power cat purple anyone?........


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ohhhhh, I just learned something new. The oily stuff is the terpenes, more oily = more terpenes. Makes sense, especially since lots of people say the tangi is a terp machine


Ahhhhh. That does make sense. My tangilope was very potent/loud smelling AND very greasy also.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea terpenes is what makes the oils of the plants, well it makes so much more as in taste,smell and so much more. It's what we are striving to save in our extracts. That's why we have opened the door with fresh frozen runs and making live resin saving the terpene profile. We lose around 75% when we dry. If you got some time do some reading up on them. Great reads. I'm always furthering my knowledge


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

Right on Aero and giggles! I can't believe I never knew this before but when I read it I was like ah ha! It made a few things click about some plants I've grown and the greasy ones were always the tastiest and stickiest plants ever, I swear tthis tangilope is ridiculous, I'll share some with ya after harvest Aero, save a little bowl of yours so we can compare, I'm gonna try to reveg a clone because it is really unique


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 12, 2015)

So thats 3 tangilopes being tested by the 6.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

You got a tangilope Shishka? What's yours like? Mines like a million times different than the others I've seen and not in a good way lol


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The tangilope has buds finally, well sorta, 7 full weeks to get to this point.. Really wish I kept a clone to play with because the way the resin feels I've not yet had a plant feel oily with no stickiness to it, just slick like grease. Not sure what to think about this thing anymore, what if it turns out to be the strongest plant ever and I have no clones of it  the Buds don't look too bad anymore for being a freak of nature :/View attachment 3329740View attachment 3329741


Reveg it then.,......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

Right on dst, that's the plan, I'm hoping to find some one wiling to work with the plant because it has serious potential (If anyone has time for it let me know, if the Reveg is successful it's all yours). Problem is I don't think I'll have room for it, I'll have room to root it, if it even roots at 50 days Flower I have little experience rooting anything after 4 weeks, not sure if the same rules apply or if it needs a lot longer to root? Someone needs this clone to cross with something not so mutant though because it's a treasure in the dirt.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2015)

By reveg I meant let the plant finish, harvest it but leave some buds and fan leaves on the plant then throw it back into veg. IT will then start to eventually throw out veg growth and you can take a cut of them. I have also found it doesn't really matter when taking a cut from a flowering plant, I have just taken the cut, put it into an 18/6 and watched it eventually root. Just like other clones. If it's that good you will make room. 

Catch you all later. DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

You know, you make a great point there dst. I've never reveged a whole plant this late in flower especially a hydro plant, but that would probably be best to leave it all intact with the roots and all instead of trying to clone it first. It is a gem of a plant, so many good qualities but so many bad ones too.. the thing is it has an extremely long flower time so I can't fit it in my plant rotation. I'm gonna try to save it because I know someone here can play with it more than I could, it needs to get some pollin to be worth growing, 15 week flower time in a plant that's supposed to flower in 9 weeks is unacceptable  (Dr d?? You up for a challenge??)


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You know, you make a great point there dst. I've never reveged a whole plant this late in flower especially a hydro plant, but that would probably be best to leave it all intact with the roots and all instead of trying to clone it first. It is a gem of a plant, so many good qualities but so many bad ones too.. the thing is it has an extremely long flower time so I can't fit it in my plant rotation. I'm gonna try to save it because I know someone here can play with it more than I could, it needs to get some pollin to be worth growing, 15 week flower time in a plant that's supposed to flower in 9 weeks is unacceptable  (Dr d?? You up for a challenge??)


Would a male impart the necessary genes to shorten and stabilize the flower cycle?
Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not sure Oldman, I only have done open pollination and never a cross like that. I really have no knowledge of crossing other than I used to take 20 males and 20 females out door and grow them in a circle male next to female in a sprial, then at harvest I'd have a ton of seeds  I think if the bad traits are recessive, adding a good pollin from a stud male would be a good thing, I think at least. What about getting it to herm? Would self pollination get rid of unfavorable traits or would the seeds be the exact same as the plant that hermed?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2015)

My blue pits been under the 400mh a week now, from my m8s cfl 

Also any coffee shops sell the pit over amsterdam as im there on 6th Feb till 8th with couple m8s


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Would a male impart the necessary genes to shorten and stabilize the flower cycle?
> Forgive my ignorance.


It has been my experience that each parent contributes various different traits in the resulting offspring. So many different combinations are possible. It takes testing to find out what traits are being passed down. Once we have the results from our test, we can predict future crosses. For example, a male Mr. Nice (G13xHash plant) was selected from a pack of 5 (1 girl and 2 boys). This boy was the taller, more robust of the 2. He has been out crossed to a Buddha Tahoe OG cut, a GreenHouse Cheese cut, Pineapple Express, Lemon Skunk. Basically everything I have. It would seem that this male passes down bud structure and smell. All of the crosses look mostly like their mothers in branch structure. 
So if you have a fast flowering male, he definitely could produce fast flowering children. Especially in combination with the right female.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on Aero and giggles! I can't believe I never knew this before but when I read it I was like ah ha! It made a few things click about some plants I've grown and the greasy ones were always the tastiest and stickiest plants ever, I swear tthis tangilope is ridiculous, I'll share some with ya after harvest Aero, save a little bowl of yours so we can compare, I'm gonna try to reveg a clone because it is really unique


Sorry, i didn't save any
But I'm pretty sure I can get the cut back. See, even though I didn't care for that flavor, a few people closer to the bay area do. One of my pals has a pal with a delivery service and also sells cuts. That guy really, really wanted a cut. He got a few I bet many people are now growing and will be smokin on that pheno soon.

Wait a minute! I don't think I would get a cut of the tangielope back from that duder. I got some straight up nuclear mites from that guys cuts a few years ago. So, nevermind, prob not worth it.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 12, 2015)

time to chop C99


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It has been my experience that each parent contributes various different traits in the resulting offspring. So many different combinations are possible. It takes testing to find out what traits are being passed down. Once we have the results from our test, we can predict future crosses. For example, a male Mr. Nice (G13xHash plant) was selected from a pack of 5 (1 girl and 2 boys). This boy was the taller, more robust of the 2. He has been out crossed to a Buddha Tahoe OG cut, a GreenHouse Cheese cut, Pineapple Express, Lemon Skunk. Basically everything I have. It would seem that this male passes down bud structure and smell. All of the crosses look mostly like their mothers in branch structure.
> So if you have a fast flowering male, he definitely could produce fast flowering children. Especially in combination with the right female.


Thank you, I haven't got in to breeding but always looking for knowledge.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

I got 4 CTF's seeds up so far 2 more to go. I am doing UB's seed germ method and also gonna do his 4 top method. 





That is not smoke its mist from my mini humidifier.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2015)

budolskie said:


> My blue pits been under the 400mh a week now, from my m8s cfl View attachment 3330061
> 
> Also any coffee shops sell the pit over amsterdam as im there on 6th Feb till 8th with couple m8s


There might be some in the GA. You can always ask if not. shame I am away.....


----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2015)

@AlphaPhase I notice as well that colder temps, and inconsistent temps can add weeks to a flowering lady. If shes supposed to be a 9 week but takes 15, thats quite a jump so I would wonder about possible environmental issues


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Thank you, I haven't got in to breeding but always looking for knowledge.


DST have made many golden posts about breeding. Should have copy'ed that. Its a jungle trying to find in the giant club 600.
If my memory were better i would let you know whats up 

And hi all.. Was kidnapped for a wellness spa day. Damn it was nice.. I swam/swim/swammed/(Damn tough one) so much my arms wont go over my shoulders today  Stupid as i am i forgot the camera in the entré as we left the house so have no photos :/
But great day. Have been lurking from the phone. Damn oldman.. That was a major pr0n post! Nice pics..
Hope you are all well.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont agree with temps making it plants go much longer I can see 1 week on a 8 week and 2 weeks on a 12 week plant. Maybe you just got more sat in that batch is all. I am doing 30 degree temp swings on purpose and my ladies are chugging along perfect. They did 3 weeks stretch just like they are supposed and flowers/buds are everywhere. I also am replicating nature as far as high RH and misting them as it does outside at night. they are loving this. I would think somewhere along the line they got stunted a bit if they are adding more than a week to a 10 week flowering plant. I would look into the roots,your feed. are your leaves soft like they should be or are they dryer? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2015)

@DST i know m8 im sick maybe next time tho, we be back summer hopefully a think we need to range out so we get a bit cheaper


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a Raspberry Cough from Nirvana go something like 15 weeks on me before I decided to cut my losses and chop it down. Stupid plant...
It was the only one that ran long like that out of about 30 plants that were all in room at the same time. It got about six feet tall too before it stopped stretching.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2015)

Ach man, it's one of those things Bud. I'll see if I can speak to the guys at GA and ask them to look out for you. To be honest though, the GA is always about biz so it's not guaranteed. I'll let you know lad.

And, DC a very straight forward way to look at things is every that plant is a phenotype, which is a genotype with the environment it is in to effect its growth, i.e to distingish it's phenotype. So temperatures are very much something that will effect plants....as well as a plethora of other factors, some we probably don't even know about at our current understanding of plants. It's amazing how different plants look like with different soils, different grow locations, different lighting mediums (inc the sun), up a hill, down a hill, or even doon Button Ben It's mind boggling actually.

As for breeding and males effecting the height, flowering time, smell (oops, I mean terpines, forgot the new trendy word, lol) as well as all the other things (10 chromosones each, with an array of dominant and recessive genes, (alleles, or forms of genes) it is natural that a male could make a strains flowering time reduce, yet retain the traits of the original flower...but as Shiska said, it's all about the hunt. On that note, I must dash to collect my own bundle of offspring genes from Daycare. Laters,
DST


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Okay its official all 6 seeds of CTF(colorado thunder fuck-Riddle's own)has showed they want to live. Now to grow them and do a light test. Gonna be so much fun. Espcially since I have dialed my environment in to where they love it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone seen @DoobieBrother or @duchieman around lately?

Hope all is well guys!


----------



## sk12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Still part of this group but unfortunately cant grow anymore. How's everyone been doing?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok cheers d m8


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2015)

sk12 said:


> Still part of this group but unfortunately cant grow anymore. How's everyone been doing?


Very good bru.

No worries @budolskie


----------



## sk12 (Jan 12, 2015)

I miss growing if not for the reason of having something to do everyday. Currently dry on bud too :/


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2015)

Double boo!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2015)

Ii it sucks havin nothing in the garden, il be lost in a couple weeks when these come down and am starting over both grows


----------



## sk12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks good man, I agree. I have'nt paid to smoke in 6 years lol. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue Power F1.. Flipped to flower Dec. 31. She smells like blue berries.
I moved her up to a 3 gal pot last Thursday since she was in a 1gal.. And was drying out every two days.. Kind of surprised at the bud size for only 12 days since flip. Hope that means she is going to have BIG BUDS

@akhiymjames


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> @AlphaPhase I notice as well that colder temps, and inconsistent temps can add weeks to a flowering lady. If shes supposed to be a 9 week but takes 15, thats quite a jump so I would wonder about possible environmental issues


I think the environment is ok, it could have been stunted by some pruning, but prior to the pruning it took 5 weeks to even throw a pistil. It started out as a seedling that should have been thrown away (mutations) but I grew it out knowing it would be a crazy roller coaster lol. I also had to prune the roots (but this was after the 5 weeks and no pistils) and after the pruning is when it actually started budding. Maybe running it a second time will work out the mutation problems that keep coming up in the first run (leaves growing from leaves, super thin sativa leaves along with super fat indica leaves on the same plant, other weird stuff). Here she was as a baby, notice there was no main stem? It was a fused leaf set that never opened to make a growing shoot and the shoot had to grow out of a random spot on the stem, strange for sure. I'll never know unless I can run it again though, could be something I did to it somewhere along the lines, but it's always looked healthy so I'm not really sure. Anyways, pics of the tangilopes life from seedling till now, same plant but doesn't look like it lol


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

@FLkeys1 lol my 2.5 gal pots some days want water 2 times. tells me it full of roots. They will slow now since stretch is over. Sucks watering so much but will be worth it. I dont want to stress mine so I am not up potting them now.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

@AlphaPhase She looks like the sativa decided to come out in her bro. It happens. Sometimes they just go slow slow slow. She looks very healthy. you using anyting like DG in your res? How does the roots feel/smell?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

cant imagine moving up to a bigger pot would stress a plant. On the other hand being so root bound that a plant needs to be watered twice a day can't make a plant happy.. All I can go by is my own growing experience.. Each persons is different and what works for one may not work for others..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> @AlphaPhase She looks like the sativa decided to come out in her bro. It happens. Sometimes they just go slow slow slow. She looks very healthy. you using anyting like DG in your res? How does the roots feel/smell?


Thanks bro! I was using the pool shock (calcium hypoclorite) to keep the res sterile, then I used enzymes for a short time and recently switched to the dm zone. The roots are SUPER ropey, like really hard thick roots at the top that then grow like speghetti towards the bottoms. They feel firm and don't really smell at all but they aren't bright white anymore, more of a tan color. Here's a pic of the roots from a few weeks ago before I prunned them, they got way too big for the system and I had to snip em


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> cant imagine moving up to a bigger pot would stress a plant. On the other hand being so root bound that a plant needs to be watered twice a day can't make a plant happy.. All I can go by is my own growing experience.. Each persons is different and what works for one may not work for others..


So you think i should up pot it I have 3 doing that. but it is the stretch I think that made them drink so much.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

I think she is just taking her time. Its a female Sativa thing. You did right trimming the roots but it will slow her down a bit. she should bounce back and finsih okay. I would next time before you flip check roots and trim first give a week to recover then flip. Who knows that one could be the one that gets you so high you start tripping.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> So you think i should up pot it I have 3 doing that. but it is the stretch I think that made them drink so much.



How far in to flower are they? 
Days?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> @FLkeys1 lol my 2.5 gal pots some days want water 2 times. tells me it full of roots. They will slow now since stretch is over. Sucks watering so much but will be worth it. I dont want to stress mine so I am not up potting them now.


I re-read this again.. When you say they will slow since the stretch is over?
Slow as in using less water or slow as in growth?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I re-read this again.. When you say they will slow since the stretch is over?
> Slow as in using less water or slow as in growth?


They will use less water as they have just finished stretching and producing flowers everywhere. I would say they are on 2nd week after flowers started. I usually wouldn't up pot now as I dont want to stress them. but you have tons more experience as me. I dont mind watering them daily now. stretch is over now for sure. only bud growth now.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Lean with it, rock with it...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2015)

hey sk12. 

That's a bummer you aren't growing. Think you'll be back at it anytime soon? I don't like not growing.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys. Noticed one of my bubblegums is developing a bunch of seeds. But strangely none of the pistils seem to have been affected. Still big and white. Cant see any male parts.

Question: Can a cannabis plant produce seeds by itself without pollenation?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> How far in to flower are they?
> Days?


I start counting when flowers start forming so 2nd week day 10 or so.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2015)

hey hydro. I'm glad your kidnappers were the kind that take you to a spa.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

hydro some how pollen must have happened. or you have a rare sativa feature where a plant is male and female both. It is common in Panama Red strains but have not heard of it out of the PR strain.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Hey guys. Noticed one of my bubblegums is developing a bunch of seeds. But strangely none of the pistils seem to have been affected. Still big and white. Cant see any male parts.
> 
> Question: Can a cannabis plant produce seeds by itself without pollenation?


Have heard this can happen with boss hogg by cali connect (search boss hogg microseeds) which is why I have not grown the freebies that I have of it.
Never had it happen to me personally though. I have had plants with abnormally large ovules, could see a lot of them after you ground up the buds and made the bud taste unappealing imo, any chance they are just large ovules? If the pistil hasnt been fertilized and is still white then I am stumped.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh and just to come out with my happyness. Was great today at the fysical therapist. I managed to take 20 steps up stairs. Wobbly and insecure but without pain so its a great feeling. Got a wrist weight with me home to use for a certain exercise i suck real bad at. But nice progress!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Oh and just to come out with my happyness. Was great today at the fysical therapist. I managed to take 20 steps up stairs. Wobbly and insecure but without pain so its a great feeling. Got a wrist weight with me home to use for a certain exercise i suck real bad at. But nice progress!


so she must not have gave you wood today lmao. Wow congrats bro that is a big step well 20. Keep it up bro. We are your cheerleaders bro. well ugly cheerleaders but here for you. all guys are ugly imo.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> hey hydro. I'm glad your kidnappers were the kind that take you to a spa.


Haha.. I do live in a good area..
Getting robbed tomorow. Meaning someone will take out my trash..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I start counting when flowers start forming so 2nd week day 10 or so.


My blue power is at day 12 and I moved her up to a 3 gal from the one.. 
My thinking is, my plant has another two months to flower and the roots don't stop growing when they go in to flower, they may slow down a little to put more energy in to producing flowers and seeds if pollinated..

I think you said you had three plants drinking twice a day? Maybe take one and move it up to a five, if you have room? And see how it does, bigger buds, or smaller buds then the others you left in the 2.5 gal ? But that is me, I like to experiment and see what happens..

Other question I have is what type of soil are they in? And how old are the plants?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> so she must not have gave you wood today lmao. Wow congrats bro that is a big step well 20. Keep it up bro. We are your cheerleaders bro. well ugly cheerleaders but here for you. all guys are ugly imo.


No wood, all work and no touch  Thanks. Its so cool gaining trust in the knee will be good again. Hard to get rid of the habits of protecting the knee. So much is also working the mind. Had no idea how much i used my hip instead of the knee and its hard to get rid of cause the body auto protects from remembering the pain.
Haha all guys being ugly made me think of boondocks  No homo..


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Hey guys. Noticed one of my bubblegums is developing a bunch of seeds. But strangely none of the pistils seem to have been affected. Still big and white. Cant see any male parts.
> 
> Question: Can a cannabis plant produce seeds by itself without pollenation?


Yes they can. It's a last expression to reproduce a small male flower will grow in the center
of a bud and pollinate just 1 or 2 flowers but it can happen in multiple buds so you get
far less seeds than if they're pollinated naturally or herm.
I've had it happen a half dozen times with different strains usually when you push the
plant to the end of lt's cycle.

Glad to hear you are doing better on the knee bro.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Have heard this can happen with boss hogg by cali connect (search boss hogg microseeds) which is why I have not grown the freebies that I have of it.
> Never had it happen to me personally though. I have had plants with abnormally large ovules, could see a lot of them after you ground up the buds and made the bud taste unappealing imo, any chance they are just large ovules? If the pistil hasnt been fertilized and is still white then I am stumped.


Thanks for the reply. I am almost certain they were seeds. Ill go get some useful pics now..
They are not that long in flower @oldman. Might be week 4 to 5. Ill check up on that also


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> My blue power is at day 12 and I moved her up to a 3 gal from the one..
> My thinking is, my plant has another two months to flower and the roots don't stop growing when they go in to flower, they may slow down a little to put more energy in to producing flowers and seeds if pollinated..
> 
> I think you said you had three plants drinking twice a day? Maybe take one and move it up to a five, if you have room? And see how it does, bigger buds, or smaller buds then the others you left in the 2.5 gal ? But that is me, I like to experiment and see what happens..
> ...


 I got floor space not anymore canopy space so I will up pot 2 of them the ones that are the biggest. Thank you. I will either like this or hate this but its just 2 of 30 plants. I have a busy night or morning and I am drinking so it will be morning.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh I have to finish my hash bowl form last night. me and a friend took 5 hits and omg he siad he cant remember being this high. Well it had ISO/ice water/dry ice/scissor hash in it. wow what a mix.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I have to finish my hash bowl form last night. me and a friend took 5 hits and omg he siad he cant remember being this high. Well it had ISO/ice water/dry ice/scissor hash in it. wow what a mix.


Get any mail today?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I got floor space not anymore canopy space so I will up pot 2 of them the ones that are the biggest. Thank you. I will either like this or hate this but its just 2 of 30 plants. I have a busy night or morning and I am drinking so it will be morning.



Just do one plant then. It would be interesting to see what the root ball looks like.. Wow 30 plants


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Get any mail today?


oh shit I will go check lmao. I forgot.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Going downstairs in a bit to put Dog and OG seeds in to soak. This gives me 2 weeks between 
groups to trim.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> oh shit I will go check lmao. I forgot.


Hahaha!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Going downstairs in a bit to put Dog and OG seeds in to soak. This gives me 2 weeks between
> groups to trim.


The og kush will not be great on the yeild but taste and quality will be right. Top them to as many tops as you can


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Woot Woot got it wow bro you rock.The ole Lady said since you moved the truck run me to town so bbiab and it looks just like your pics plus bonus seeds Yes. Doc we gonna have a long friendship bro and pm me with your Bday date. I know its close.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmm not so usefull pics but it does look like a few seeds at the bottom and a few at top one without any pistils.. Ill get it out tomorow and get better pics.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 12, 2015)

I have always found that the plants drink the most water during heavy flowering. Like 4 or so weeks from 12/12


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> So you think i should up pot it I have 3 doing that. but it is the stretch I think that made them drink so much.


The best time to up-pot in soil is about 2 weeks before the flip, so the roots have time to spread before you flower. I always plan on moving into whatever size pot I want to finish in at this time. I personally think that the plant responds really nice to this and I'm assured that my plant won't get root bound in flower. I actually got the idea right from here about 1 1/2 years ago and have seen it mentioned since a couple of times. With that being said, I would up-pot in flower if I had to water 2x a day. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have always found that the plants drink the most water during heavy flowering. Like 4 or so weeks from 12/12


Yeah I'm at about 2-3 times a week 2 teas 1 plain water I think my lack of humidity doesn't help either though.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Okay i have 3 pots left I can use, I am not using 10 gal pots this late from a 2.5 gal. I will get them done.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Doc everything smells like blunts lmao. I will do smoke report as I smoke each over the next couple days. The seeds I have to figure what to drop in 2-3 weeks. I have to drop 4 other strains for sure plus maybe 3 more so total 7. Now 3 of the strains are pure sat. Yes they want to grow 14' -30 foot tall. not gonna happen but I think I can make them grow on a fence horizontal with ties maybe all around the whole room. that would be so cool.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 12, 2015)

@Dr.D81 hey bro what's the deal on the grandaddy balls I got one going in a solo cup now is there any color in the strain or am I looking for some straight fire ?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

Lucky lotto card:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

A couple shots from outside this afternoon:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> The best time to up-pot in soil is about 2 weeks before the flip, so the roots have time to spread before you flower. I always plan on moving into whatever size pot I want to finish in at this time. I personally think that the plant responds really nice to this and I'm assured that my plant won't get root bound in flower. I actually got the idea right from here about 1 1/2 years ago and have seen it mentioned since a couple of times. With that being said, I would up-pot in flower if I had to water 2x a day. just my 2 cents.


I agree.
One thing I have observed is that re-potting from a small container into a larger one and putting it immediately into bloom greatly reduces the amount of stretch. I think it's trying to let the roots catch up before flowering.


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I agree.
> One thing I have observed is that re-potting from a small container into a larger one and putting it immediately into bloom greatly reduces the amount of stretch. I think it's trying to let the roots catch up before flowering.
> 
> 
> cof


So do i let them be as I dont mind checking them 2 times a day. will i get bigger yields if not i am leaving them. I am on my ladies I pay 3 hrs attention to them now each day 2 hrs in am and 1 at night. I am used to AIS which was 3 times a day. my tent gets 5 times a day. that is seedlings clones ect. I check all to make sure its good, yeah I am protective of the tent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 hey bro what's the deal on the grandaddy balls I got one going in a solo cup now is there any color in the strain or am I looking for some straight fire ?





Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 hey bro what's the deal on the grandaddy balls I got one going in a solo cup now is there any color in the strain or am I looking for some straight fire ?


Man just was looking to add some yeild to the fireballs and keep the quality up. I would look for some color from time to timewith the genes in it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

Plastic or cloth?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Doc everything smells like blunts lmao. I will do smoke report as I smoke each over the next couple days. The seeds I have to figure what to drop in 2-3 weeks. I have to drop 4 other strains for sure plus maybe 3 more so total 7. Now 3 of the strains are pure sat. Yes they want to grow 14' -30 foot tall. not gonna happen but I think I can make them grow on a fence horizontal with ties maybe all around the whole room. that would be so cool.


Cool found out the babysitter was mad because she was late getting my check from her boss who was taking his time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2015)

lol mo your post reminded me. A Spanish long term visa costs 140 to apply for. So for the three of us it will cost $420. 

and its physical mate. One of those stupid words.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I agree.
> One thing I have observed is that re-potting from a small container into a larger one and putting it immediately into bloom greatly reduces the amount of stretch. I think it's trying to let the roots catch up before flowering.
> 
> 
> cof


So right now would it benifit me to up pot? I am gonna do 1 as a test. I will find 2 plants same size and mark them for test. As for up potting them dumping into 12/12 yes I got 3 sats pure sats gonna be running and I need to keep them shot as possible like 7 feet tall 10 feet horizontal so I think I can do this. I am a mad sceintist and will see If I can pull of a 6-8 month sat that can grow 14' just not up. I need to dig out my fence from under my deck hope its not frooze into the ground. I will boil water if needed.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 12, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> time to chop C99
> View attachment 3330100
> View attachment 3330101


love growing this, looks awesome too


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Mo I seen a cross of yours Jesus OG representing, cant remember where but its out there. That is yours right?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Okay talked with a few who have indoor experience and I got same answer. dont up pot with flowers. ! gave me the best advise. Put a deep drip pan and let it hold water so it can drink as the day goes on. So no up potting. I feel better now. time to smoke more and finish street outlaws on dvr.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay talked with a few who have indoor experience and I got same answer. dont up pot with flowers. ! gave me the best advise. Put a deep drip pan and let it hold water so it can drink as the day goes on. So no up potting. I feel better now. time to smoke more and finish street outlaws on dvr.


like I said what works for one may not work for others.. I would never let my plants sit in water and I always water my plants till the water comes out the bottom each time so I don't get salt build ups.. Course I am also the type of person that thinks flushing is insane, you can't poss. Flush all the nutrients out of the soil let alone the plant. I just do what works for me as well as reading what others are doing and if it sounds good I may give it a try..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2015)

I flush in hydro because I use less nutrients that way. Save money.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> like I said what works for one may not work for others.. I would never let my plants sit in water and I always water my plants till the water comes out the bottom each time so I don't get salt build ups.. Course I am also the type of person that thinks flushing is insane, you can't poss. Flush all the nutrients out of the soil let alone the plant. I just do what works for me as well as reading what others are doing and if it sounds good I may give it a try..


I dont flush i dotn even make it rain. I am gonna see how they drink it. I changed drip pans from 4 of my plants each is holding 1 inch of water will see how they are in am. if still water left I will dump extra water out. I am not gonna up pot this late. I know I should have planned it better. But I didnt and have to jsut do what i can. yes i have allot to learn on indoor growing. I am used to outdoor but for the past year am learning pots ect. I know plants now to get it done right. looks like 7 gal pots win so far. and even they get watered every other day max been a couple days pots are light after 1 day. thirsty plants. I know why they are drinking so much. I got my room dialed in. I will know soon enough when they get hung and dried. Till then I wont know.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I flush in hydro because I use less nutrients that way. Save money.



. I know nothing about hydro


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2015)

Okay here is my garden took 4 pics left to right. I couldnt get them all in but close enough.





















that is about 9'x 6' space. I have another 6 plants in the closet right behind it just flipped yesterday.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2015)

It's a god damn jungle in there dc!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2015)

Consistent, strong growth. Lush! Very nice.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay here is my garden took 4 pics left to right. I couldnt get them all in but close enough.
> that is about 9'x 6' space. I have another 6 plants in the closet right behind it just flipped yesterday.


Looks a lot bigger than it really is. In your video, I thought yours was a lot larger than mine but, there about the same size. How many watts to cover that area?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2015)

My flower is 9x7 and veg is 5x6 but a 30 in section is unusable cause of the door.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay here is my garden took 4 pics left to right. I couldnt get them all in but close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ferkin' nice D.


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 12, 2015)

The end result aside from curing. King Klone Blue Dream.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2015)

I have found a weird genetic mutation on one of my seedlings. There seems to be 3 cotyledon leaves, as well as 3 sets of all the true leaves so far. They are f2's of some bagseeds found together. The mom nor the dad showed any weird leaf patterns. Anyone have any experience with these types of tri nodes.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2015)

Here's one for my good brother Jig. Who else but a nut like Jigfresh would bring not 1, but 2, 5 gallon buckets onto an intercontinental flight, lmfaorofpmsl....what a leg-end Anyway, I would never have guessed when he asked me what colours I prefer that I would be the owner of a new Orange Homer bucket!! woohoo. Well, when I say owner, looks like someone else has taken owenrship of it

And Dog, gonna take this down on Friday I think - logistic needs must.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have found a weird genetic mutation on one of my seedlings. There seems to be 3 cotyledon leaves, as well as 3 sets of all the true leaves so far. They are f2's of some bagseeds found together. The mom nor the dad showed any weird leaf patterns. Anyone have any experience with these types of tri nodes.


Plenty, mate. They are the four leaf clover of the MJ world


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have found a weird genetic mutation on one of my seedlings. There seems to be 3 cotyledon leaves, as well as 3 sets of all the true leaves so far. They are f2's of some bagseeds found together. The mom nor the dad showed any weird leaf patterns. Anyone have any experience with these types of tri nodes.


I've run in to it a few times, they outgrow it.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well the OG s1 and Dog are in to soak now I'll have 16 plants
in 5 strains going for this run.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> The end result aside from curing. King Klone Blue Dream.


Yummmmmm...............


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2015)

Here are pics of the babies at 1 week.
Extrema, PWxOG, Cherry Puff.


----------



## moondance (Jan 13, 2015)

Good Morning 600'ers all over the world. Have the best day!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

@giggles26 yes it is full in there for sure. i dont like to waste space as you can see. I dont care if light gets to the lowest parts of them, that is what hash is for.

@shishkaboy super 600 hps/ 400 cmh/ 648 watt T5 HO with ati bulbs total = 1648 but more like 1580 actual they fill in the area perfect. I will super crop my c99 in back far corner (tallest plant) to even out canopy better. Then I will adjust the lights 1 more time for height. I have 600 watts in my closet 2'x7' being used with 6 plants in there also I do have 10 smaller plants (packed in main room)I did some breeding on them they will finish 2-3 weeks in front of the rest. I am not used to only using a 2x4x4 tent for veg but i think I manage it for 5-6 weeks. Its gonna be close. Since I have clones and seedlings going already with more seeds to drop in 3 weeks.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2015)

You can find the cutest things in a homer bucket.


cof


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Here's one for my good brother Jig. Who else but a nut like Jigfresh would bring not 1, but 2, 5 gallon buckets onto an intercontinental flight, lmfaorofpmsl....what a leg-end Anyway, I would never have guessed when he asked me what colours I prefer that I would be the owner of a new Orange Homer bucket!! woohoo. Well, when I say owner, looks like someone else has taken owenrship of it
> View attachment 3330652
> And Dog, gonna take this down on Friday I think - logistic needs must.
> View attachment 3330653
> Peace, DST


jig if i ever meet you i want one too, jealous as fuck!

and i agree wtih dst, legend!, taking 5 gal buckets onto a flight, i don't know where to begin lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2015)

Love that d. Warms my Home Depot loving heart. I brought an enemy bucket too (lowes).

Ghb. That can be arranged. . Now I know it works. You should have seen the looks I got. The guys checking me in had a good laugh as well. No one seemed to understand the shit selections of European or British buckets. They stuck the flight tags on the side of the thing.

Great people of the usa and Canada. Count your blessings as the old world has nothing of the gifts the worlds' buckets have on offer. Seriously, trying to find a good bucket in England is impossible.


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2015)

it's not a quality issue but more a question of size!. i use those flexible two handed rubber(ish) totes. i spill a hell of a lot of water and it's only a matter of time before i splash 10l of water on to a magnetic ballast 

i finished up processing my blue pits today, averaging 300+g from a 4.5 gallon pot of coco, i'm a happy guy!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay I used honeybee pollen on a ghost and C99. then used Golden Goat x Pakistan Critical Kush pollen on a ghost and c99 on other side of room. Lets see if it makes seeds.

Edit I still have allot left a little goes a long way.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

lol Jig that is so funny and awesome 
My pest strips arrived.. lol a week before stated thats cool.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

here is the new Seedling's they are so cute at this age.





Its hard to see the top 2 but they are there. they was last 2 to come up yesterday.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 13, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> like I said what works for one may not work for others.. I would never let my plants sit in water and I always water my plants till the water comes out the bottom each time so I don't get salt build ups.. Course I am also the type of person that thinks flushing is insane, you can't poss. Flush all the nutrients out of the soil let alone the plant. I just do what works for me as well as reading what others are doing and if it sounds good I may give it a try..


I try to go from cup to 5 gallon for as many as I can then do the remainder in 3 liter , water every 2 -3 days until they sex then either up pot to 5 gallon as they show their hairs, usually done by 2 weeks into 12/12, seeing good response to this method as space in a tent is at a premium.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> here is the new Seedling's they are so cute at this age.


and they grow up so fast.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

Whew what a morning it's been. Woke up to the house 40 degrees, sump pump fried itself and tripped everything. That was close. All situated now and to celebrate I chopped a cherry puff  Now to wait about 7 days until I can smoke some lol.

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 13, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay here is my garden took 4 pics left to right. I couldnt get them all in but close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I hear in my head is "Welcome to tha jungle...!!!" Good old 80s hair band rock!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

I got my first three leafer this year:








He is a male so I collected pollen and then stuck him outside with Ms. Rebar:












We will all get to see what happens 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2015)

Its not at that often I get to see males as I have never breed, hes a good looking stud!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I got my first three leafer this year:
> He is a male so I collected pollen and then stuck him outside with Ms. Rebar:
> We will all get to see what happens
> Cheers,
> Mo


Are these all the same plant?
Heres mine


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

@Mohican You got it down to a science bro. Well done.I have also been breeding a bit. More playing around seeing if I can do it. Again always love your growing.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey @Dr.D81 I must say well done brother I love the high. I tested Sw#5 then 3rd run co2 hash and very nice I like it allot. Hits my head good. I give it a 2 thumbs up bro. 600 rocks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Hey @Dr.D81 I must say well done brother I love the high. I tested Sw#5 then 3rd run co2 hash and very nice I like it allot. Hits my head good. I give it a 2 thumbs up bro. 600 rocks.


#7 taste better imo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a few idea/theories as far as breeding is concerned. I am preparing a proper experiment. Should have a thread up soon, I would love to to have some 600 scientists' input. I should be as scientific as possible. Adam Savage from mythbusters put it best when he said "the only difference between science and messing around, is writing it down"


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 13, 2015)

Off topic , sorry , how do I start a private conversation with someone? Don't see start a conversation when I click on member icon
Thanks


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

LED progress.

This was about 4 days into flower:






This was Saturday at 6weeks flower:






The tidy cat bucket from @jigfresh had to come inside during a cold snap and decided to stay. LOL!


These things will help me increase my yeild for next time around.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

My best guess is you need more trophy points to be awarded the feature, but im guessing..
Off topic is always a topic up in here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Love it SG


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn SG looking nice! Great work..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Cute pic dst! 

The 3 leaf/node plants are called triploid (sp?) I believe, a true triploid will grow and flower out without outgrowing the structure, its' really cool!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Love it SG





HydroGp said:


> Damn SG looking nice! Great work..



Thanks guys! I am working at it.  

havent even been taking pictures of my 400w cmh vert tent really as its hard with the ballast. The led is easy to snap shots of. Both are equally frosty grow areas.. LOL.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 13, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I dont flush i dotn even make it rain. I am gonna see how they drink it. I changed drip pans from 4 of my plants each is holding 1 inch of water will see how they are in am. if still water left I will dump extra water out. I am not gonna up pot this late. I know I should have planned it better. But I didnt and have to jsut do what i can. yes i have allot to learn on indoor growing. I am used to outdoor but for the past year am learning pots ect. I know plants now to get it done right. looks like 7 gal pots win so far. and even they get watered every other day max been a couple days pots are light after 1 day. thirsty plants. I know why they are drinking so much. I got my room dialed in. I will know soon enough when they get hung and dried. Till then I wont know.


I love outdoor growing myself. The 600 helped me convert with some great advice. But damn thats a jungle you have going. Very nice!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Any one got knowledge of the 432w spider COB LED lights?
I have a m8 wanting to buy 10 of these. I cant give advice on LED's but it sounds crazy to me..
Somewhere around 500$ each.





Model NumberSpider 04-432
Type of Light SourceHigh power COB Chip
Quantity of LED4PCS 108w COB LED
Input Voltage(V)AC100V-240V
Wavelength Range370~850nm
PF0.9902/100V (0.9621/220V)
Color of Lamp BodyBlack
Input Voltage100~240V AC
Frequency50/60 HZ
Input Current600mA
Beam Angle120 degrees
Lumens Output17280lm
Par Value300mm:1880µmol
Working Environment-25~55 degree
Lifespan50,000hrs
Size of Lamp BodyL290*W290*H60mm
Packing SizeL343*W343*H113mm
Weight4.29kg
Packing Weight
Power Draw

5.3kg
195W-210W

*There are Two version for this lamp: *
*1st* type is regular ratio with 660nm:460nm 8:1, this have 36pcs diode in EACH COB LED. (Coming Soon)
*2nd *type is FULL Spectrum with UV380nm 1PCS, IR730nm 1PCS,6500K 2PCS,440nm 4PCS,
460nm 6PCS,580nm 1PCS,610nm 1PCS,630nm 4PCS,660nm 10PCS. this have 30pcs diode
in EACH COB LED.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

White Cobs will grow better buds IMO. My question would be what chips? What drivers? data sheet on the fixture? without these things it could be just a bunch of Chinese junk in a case. Electrical efficiency needs to be high or your just better off using HID. 

Ive told others this. Your best bang for the buck right now is CMH. LED is great and very efficient but start up costs can be high for a good fixture. Even a DIY one. If they are stuck on LED then look at Apache Tech and A51 IMO.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 13, 2015)

Now some none mj plants stuff. I've been trying to get a $2.99 orchid my girl brought awhile ago to rebloom, and finally am having some success. And then my poor dog who's going in tomorrow for 3 days to have titanium put in her knee for her doggy equivalent acl. She's a trooper still wanting to play full out.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks SG.
Best of luck with your friend Jimmer.. Sounds like a big one going in for 3 days. Crazy how they will just play through pain.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn, for that money I'd just get gavitas @HydroGp


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Now some none mj plants stuff. I've been trying to get a $2.99 orchid my girl brought awhile ago to rebloom, and finally am having some success. And then my poor dog who's going in tomorrow for 3 days to have titanium put in her knee for her doggy equivalent acl. She's a trooper still wanting to play full out.View attachment 3330994 View attachment 3330997


It's the breed she is...have that play in em forever. Hope for a speedy recovery for her and great on getting that to bloom again. I know the Mrs will love you for it. Since we got this new house my Mrs has already told me all the flowers and stuff she wants lol. That's fine cus I'll hide some small plants out with her stuff


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's the breed she is...have that play in em forever. Hope for a speedy recovery for her and great on getting that to bloom again. I know the Mrs will love you for it. Since we got this new house my Mrs has already told me all the flowers and stuff she wants lol. That's fine cus I'll hide some small plants out with her stuff


Yeah, my gf has had several boxers and a few of them have had this issue. That's why we are going this route because she is so young and don't trust an implant. I'm seriously considering adding a greenhouse section to my shed, kind of like the one Mo showed a long time ago. That is if this job and doing 18 credit hours don't kill me. Luckily 12 are online, so that just means no more morning coffee and 600.........so I can come home and get baked and spend hours catching up.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn, for that money I'd just get gavitas @HydroGp


Yeah but they give of a lot of heat right?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

yeah, but running 10 of those led's would probably put off the same heat as compared to only needing to run 4 or 5 gavitas to get a bigger yield. Gavitas can be adjusted from 600w to 1150w i believe as well. I'm guessing 10 of those 500w led's would put off some good heat as well


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

cheap leds are not efficient at turning energy into light. Therefore more heat. This is why HID are "hot" They do not convert energy to light efficiently. Success with COB lighting is largely due to them being very efficient at producing light and a very high quality of light at that. My DIY cob bars need hardly any cooling. Ive had to run a heater when the temps drop too low. This is on top of turning down exhaust fans etc.. Cant do away with them as I need the scrubbing.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

have a "friend" that just harvested. 11x600w in adjusta wings spaced 10cm from eachother. Sounds like overkill but he ended up with a little over 5kilo Jack Herrer. His second grow. Thats pretty wild. 16000 pounds.. Makes me wanna cheat with the leccy and fill my garage! Nah nah its just a hobby that i love 

I have a 90w led and with the fans i actually believe it is cooling my room abit  Seriously i cant feel heat touching the glass/plastic/cover and the metal casing is always cooler than anything else..
Thanks for the responses.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I love outdoor growing myself. The 600 helped me convert with some great advice. But damn thats a jungle you have going. Very nice!


I love to grow. Thanks bro. I Love that I can fill it in tight. Some say dont over crowd them. I say full canopy. Sea of Green my way. i am watching you all. learning. Thank you all.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

The only Led Light I would promote is the apache AT600. hands down the best led out there. If you can afford it. they want o spend $5,000 they would have to spend $4000 with discount code for a 4'x8' area. Other than that dont waste money. I would buy T5's or HPS. Hps is yeild and T5''s are Quality. I am running a light test seeds are now seedling's. I will prove what each light does. hps 600/cmh 400/ T5 HO 12 bulb. Led is our future just not yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

CMH will give you a run for your money and makes T-5 look silly. Its both in one. 

DIY cob fixtures will beat Apache tech. Just FYI. Even greengenes is pursuing his own builds for apache replacements. 

LED has changed its just taking manufacturers a while to catch up with the tech and produce retail fixtures worth buying.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> have a "friend" that just harvested. 11x600w in adjusta wings spaced 10cm from eachother. Sounds like overkill but he ended up with a little over 5kilo Jack Herrer. His second grow. Thats pretty wild. 16000 pounds.. Makes me wanna cheat with the leccy and fill my garage! Nah nah its just a hobby that i love
> 
> I have a 90w led and with the fans i actually believe it is cooling my room abit  Seriously i cant feel heat touching the glass/plastic/cover and the metal casing is always cooler than anything else..
> Thanks for the responses.


Bro 5 kilo is 11 lbs. with 11 600's is a decent pull. 1.33 grams per watt. not sure how you get 16000 pounds. either way very nice pull.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 13, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> have a "friend" that just harvested. 11x600w in adjusta wings spaced 10cm from eachother. Sounds like overkill but he ended up with a little over 5kilo Jack Herrer. His second grow. Thats pretty wild. 16000 pounds.. Makes me wanna cheat with the leccy and fill my garage! Nah nah its just a hobby that i love
> 
> I have a 90w led and with the fans i actually believe it is cooling my room abit  Seriously i cant feel heat touching the glass/plastic/cover and the metal casing is always cooler than anything else..
> Thanks for the responses.


I have a small 2x2 tent with 150 watt LED never gets more tham 72 , run no cooling


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree LED is on the rise but still needs it's fine tuning. I also agree anything under 300w led will probably not produce much heat at all, but 5000w of led would produce as much heat as a few 1000w hps IMO, that's alot of watts no matter how you slice it, hps/led/cmh, 5000w is 5000w


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

They would give off heat. But not equivalent heat to HID. Since they are turning more electrical energy into usable light and not heat there would be a noticeable difference HVAC needs.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> CMH will give you a run for your money and makes T-5 look silly. Its both in one.
> 
> DIY cob fixtures will beat Apache tech. Just FYI. Even greengenes is pursuing his own builds for apache replacements.
> 
> LED has changed its just taking manufacturers a while to catch up with the tech and produce retail fixtures worth buying.


Just watch my t5's how they do against hps and cmh. not gonna comment as I am doing this light test. I can say my t5 HO will come close to the super 600 hps. It will loose in yield but not by much. it will step on both the hps and cmh in quality. i will prove this. Doc will be a tester i know you all respect him. I will find 1 more. This is a 5 month test max. 4 months to grow and harvest then 3 week dry/cure then 1 week to get to testers. this is not my first time comparing the lights. The quality from the fluorescent lights win hands down. Now to show how yield is and then you all will see. I will also. Stay tuned 600. this is gonna be fun.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like the colour of those lights they run at night. I know nothing much about LEDs but my mate bangs on about them all the time, not that he is grower.



HydroGp said:


> Any one got knowledge of the 432w spider COB LED lights?
> I have a m8 wanting to buy 10 of these. I cant give advice on LED's but it sounds crazy to me..
> Somewhere around 500$ each.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd love to run t5's with the right spectrums along side a duel mh/hps lamp, it would be hard to wire up though, i was thinking a 6 bulb 4 foot t5 fixture on 3/4 walls and x2 2' 6bulb t5 to the left and right of the hps/mh combo. Best of all worlds but it would be hard to hang them all


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

DC...

I have flowered with HO T-5. buds are great but Yield stinks and anything farther down than 6" is hash only IMO. I ran it many times. I have also ran MH, HPS, CMH, CFL and now LED over the last 7yrs growing.

I believe you can get good quality from t-5. I can get same with cmh or led is my point. Not only that... but more yield per watt. At least in my case. 

For me it is also about the science of light. I'm fully a lighting nerd... Its my profession to be so..


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 13, 2015)

Day 49 of my kryptonite looking nice


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd love to run t5's with the right spectrums along side a duel mh/hps lamp, it would be hard to wire up though, i was thinking a 6 bulb 4 foot t5 fixture on 3/4 walls and x2 2' 6bulb t5 to the left and right of the hps/mh combo. Best of all worlds but it would be hard to hang them all



two 5000k cobs would give you all the blue you ever want to go along with an HPS. Its easy to build singles. If there is enough interest I can work on getting a walk through on how to build some single cob fixtures for the 600. Supplementing with blue whites is not a bad idea.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Bro 5 kilo is 11 lbs. with 11 600's is a decent pull. 1.33 grams per watt. not sure how you get 16000 pounds. either way very nice pull.


11*600w making 5000g. 5000/6600 equals 0,75g/pr.w Right?
16000 pounds was the money he made. Easier just dividing by 10 for a uk pounds conversion


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

That'd be awesome someguy! I'd like to tinker around and make one this spring/summer when the weather gets a little better. It'd be fun to have a project to work on as I've been slacking hardcore this winter doing anything very productive


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Fruity chronic juice top left, Aurora top right, flower room bottom. Almost done flowering for the most part, couple more weeks or so


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well glad that's all done. New cast iron sump pump, check, New furnace igniter, check, new 30 amp dedicated breaker for downstairs, check, topped and clone, check, watered seedlings, check, and now to eat and watch a movie with the boys and enjoy this bowl 

Hope everyone had a good day! Oh and neon future is ending week 8 tonight


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That'd be awesome someguy! I'd like to tinker around and make one this spring/summer when the weather gets a little better. It'd be fun to have a project to work on as I've been slacking hardcore this winter doing anything very productive



I will be able to order some more COB parts in feb so I can get something going on here later next month. I will do a drawing for a single cob design. 

I need to build a flower trigger too so I can give @Mohican back his kessil. so I should make a walk through for that too. Honestly it may help guys/gals here too. Using far red (730nm) you can help plants fall asleep quicker at lights out for 15-20min. There was a marked difference for me with the onset of flowers coming faster. I have heard if you zap them before lights on that it will induce more stretch. I have YET to test that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Right on someguy, I wish I could say I know what that means but I have no clue lol, but I'm awesome at following instructions and getting the hang of things, so when you're ready in February I'll be ready to learn for sure. I've heard that about the far red right before lights out as well, that's cool it works, I'm not sure I'd want extra stretch from using it during lights on though, unless it was a dense Indica plant (which I'll be growing a few here and there soon so I might be able to use that actually). It's been so long since I've grown a 100% Indica or any Indica dom hybrid for that matter but I can't freakin wait!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2015)

That was my thought. No testing the lights on thing till I have a tent full of indica. LOL It is working for lights out though I can confirm.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 13, 2015)

@AlphaPhase and any of my other brothers who scrog @DST that means you too. When I look at your pics I see your buds poking straight up so my question is should I stop tucking my buds under the net bending them over ? Or should I just let them sit up normally ?
Here's a quick pic


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Nyc, I didn't scrog this grow, I put the net up only for bud support after they started packing on weight. You'll want to keep tucking until 15 days into flower or stretch is over though brotha


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I will be able to order some more COB parts in feb so I can get something going on here later next month. I will do a drawing for a single cob design.
> 
> I need to build a flower trigger too so I can give @Mohican back his kessil. so I should make a walk through for that too. Honestly it may help guys/gals here too. Using far red (730nm) you can help plants fall asleep quicker at lights out for 15-20min. There was a marked difference for me with the onset of flowers coming faster. I have heard if you zap them before lights on that it will induce more stretch. I have YET to test that.


I've got a 730nm LED that comes on 10 min before lights on and 10 min after lights out. Been doing it for over a year now


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

It's amazing what 2 weeks difference can do....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jurple baby pics


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

I love baby pictures


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

Where's @DoobieBrother ?!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2015)

Just a lil porn dump before I pass out! Night guys!
Swamp wreck
 
Honeybee Honeybee


----------



## budolskie (Jan 14, 2015)

My little blue pit pups really hoping for a  she


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2015)

fuckin honeybee, i want!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @AlphaPhase and any of my other brothers who scrog @DST that means you too. When I look at your pics I see your buds poking straight up so my question is should I stop tucking my buds under the net bending them over ? Or should I just let them sit up normally ?
> Here's a quick pic
> View attachment 3331083


Alpha said it about right. Couple of weeks into flower and then you should actually not really have to tuck anything after that. Just make sure when you tuck that the tuck(or screen wire/rope/string) is between nodes. This will optimise the amount of colas you get. No point tucking a bud under a net halfway between the bud, then you'll get the flower growing around the wire/rope/net....

And GHB, Sour Cherry produces buds the exact same as the Honebee (well, if you get the right pheno)...just saying


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuckin honeybee, i want!


Amen to that, she's on my hit list to.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 14, 2015)

Couple cuts I just got to root, fingers crossed me new cloner works fast


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil porn dump before I pass out! Night guys!
> Swamp wreck
> View attachment 3331266
> Honeybee View attachment 3331267Honeybee
> View attachment 3331268


looking f'in killer Gigs, can't wait for my sample


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuckin honeybee, i want!


Makes me want to pop my Honeybee so bad. Gigs gotta stop teasing me and provoking me lol till I get a bigger veg tent then you can provoke me all I want cus then I'll have the space to pop a few


----------



## Figgy (Jan 14, 2015)

What up 600! Got a question here for all of ya. I'm thinking of turning my grow into a grow for concentrates. The wife and I just find we enjoy the one hit to blast off effects of the concentrates (hash/oil) so much better than smoking flowers, but I don't know where to begin looking for strains best for this. So what are your go to strains for concentrates?

Also, I ordered a copy of Charlie Hepdo from France. $90 for a small piece of history, but more importantly Im hoping it sells for more in a little while


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What up 600! Got a question here for all of ya. I'm thinking of turning my grow into a grow for concentrates. The wife and I just find we enjoy the one hit to blast off effects of the concentrates (hash/oil) so much better than smoking flowers, but I don't know where to begin looking for strains best for this. So what are your go to strains for concentrates?
> 
> Also, I ordered a copy of Charlie Hepdo from France. $90 for a small piece of history, but more importantly Im hoping it sells for more in a little while.


Take a look at California Hash Plant, Aurora Indica or any of the Kush or Afghan strains will give copious
amounts of oil/resin. As far as Sativa's go Hawaiian Snow or Durban Poison. (Nirvana has a indoor version)
There a hundreds of good plants for extracts and don't ignore the stems and branches.


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2015)

the blue pit i have is a an environmental catastrophe, on the same level as the bp oil slick out in the gulf!.

i think a talented extract artist could get up to 30% return on her. i don't know what i'm basing this on but i do know for sure it is by far and away the most resinous plant i have grown, it has a layer of grease that covers every square nanometre of plant matter.

i break 1g for a joint using my fingers and i can make a hash worm as long as the joint just off what is on my fingers and thumb. it looks like i'm playing the worlds smallest violin but im making charas!







and i do mean greeeeeeazy


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What up 600! Got a question here for all of ya. I'm thinking of turning my grow into a grow for concentrates. The wife and I just find we enjoy the one hit to blast off effects of the concentrates (hash/oil) so much better than smoking flowers, but I don't know where to begin looking for strains best for this. So what are your go to strains for concentrates?
> 
> Also, I ordered a copy of Charlie Hepdo from France. $90 for a small piece of history, but more importantly Im hoping it sells for more in a little while


Fresh frozen bro. The quality is out of this world. Nothing beats live resin and the best part you don't gotta wait for the dry and its dabable!!!

And as far as strains go Durban is good, I'm guessing my neon future will be out of this world. You're looking for that greasey profile and smells off the chart. Terpenes don't lie


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone know how to get trophy points so I can do pm conversation. Can't find it in rules.
Thanks


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> the blue pit i have is a an environmental catastrophe, on the same level as the bp oil slick out in the gulf!.
> 
> i think a talented extract artist could get up to 30% return on her. i don't know what i'm basing this on but i do know for sure it is by far and away the most resinous plant i have grown, it has a layer of grease that covers every square nanometre of plant matter.
> 
> ...


And I can tell you that the concentrates of the several bp I've ran has been awesome to say the least. The sugar trim alone returns a river of sweet sweet gold.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Or how many it takes to be able to PM


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> the blue pit i have is a an environmental catastrophe, on the same level as the bp oil slick out in the gulf!.
> 
> i think a talented extract artist could get up to 30% return on her. i don't know what i'm basing this on but i do know for sure it is by far and away the most resinous plant i have grown, it has a layer of grease that covers every square nanometre of plant matter.
> 
> ...


When will it be available?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 14, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Anyone know how to get trophy points so I can do pm conversation. Can't find it in rules.
> Thanks


Just ask whoever it is you want to PM to PM you. I just checked and I can start a conversation with you so I'm sure most people can. Once they PM you, you should be able to reply. 
Trophy points are gained from people liking your posts.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 14, 2015)

U have any idea how many points I need , been a member for 3 years


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fresh frozen bro. The quality is out of this world. Nothing beats live resin and the best part you don't gotta wait for the dry and its dabable!!!
> 
> And as far as strains go Durban is good, I'm guessing my neon future will be out of this world. You're looking for that greasey profile and smells off the chart. Terpenes don't lie


I know my first fresh frozen bho made my mouth water with a delightful flavor. 1 thing I found out though is some dense bud is best left to freeze for 2 days before breaking up......or a really cold freezer. Nothing worse than having some stickiness left and trying to get a good "grind/scissor chop" job and ending up with a bunch of frozen pea size chunks.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 14, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What up 600! Got a question here for all of ya. I'm thinking of turning my grow into a grow for concentrates. The wife and I just find we enjoy the one hit to blast off effects of the concentrates (hash/oil) so much better than smoking flowers, but I don't know where to begin looking for strains best for this. So what are your go to strains for concentrates?
> 
> Also, I ordered a copy of Charlie Hepdo from France. $90 for a small piece of history, but more importantly Im hoping it sells for more in a little while


Female Seeds C99. I don't smoke concentrates but this is my most concentrated plant.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I know my first fresh frozen bho made my mouth water with a delightful flavor. 1 thing I found out though is some dense bud is best left to freeze for 2 days before breaking up......or a really cold freezer. Nothing worse than having some stickiness left and trying to get a good "grind/scissor chop" job and ending up with a bunch of frozen pea size chunks.


I've been doing solvent less fresh frozen. Whole plant frozen and turned to bubble hash. I'm loving it!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've been doing solvent less fresh frozen. Whole plant frozen and turned to bubble hash. I'm loving it!


This is another piece to the puzzle. What's the best way to get weight for concentrates? Dry ice, ice water, ISO, BHO...?


----------



## KCJNUGS (Jan 14, 2015)

Deusracing said:


> gorgeous buds young lady i want some


thank you but if it were not for your hard efforts, it would not be success, thank you


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

Figgy said:


> This is another piece to the puzzle. What's the best way to get weight for concentrates? Dry ice, ice water, ISO, BHO...?


Dry ice gives the most but it's not dabable, then bho/ISO and ice water. 

I usually yield around 2.8-3.5 per oz of material when I do fresh frozen but the quality is so great it takes me way less to get to where I need and the flavors are amazing to.


----------



## KCJNUGS (Jan 14, 2015)

KCJNUGS said:


> and here is her finishedView attachment 3309093View attachment 3309094 View attachment 3309095 View attachment 3309096


i haven't been on here for a while and wanted to say thank you for all the likes


----------



## Figgy (Jan 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dry ice gives the most but it's not dabable, then bho/ISO and ice water.
> 
> I usually yield around 2.8-3.5 per oz of material when I do fresh frozen but the quality is so great it takes me way less to get to where I need and the flavors are amazing to.


Ok. My ISO run off an ounce of Dog barely got me 1.5g, but it's basically shatter. Clear Amber that breaks like plastic, but just not enough to justify using that ounce. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 14, 2015)

Freaky


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Ok. My ISO run off an ounce of Dog barely got me 1.5g, but it's basically shatter. Clear Amber that breaks like plastic, but just not enough to justify using that ounce. Decisions, decisions.


Eeeek even my shatter is 3g sometimes more. Got up to 6 once. It's strain dependent to. 

If it's about being dabable and decent return and clean clear high then I'd do fresh frozen all day everyday! If you want any help let me know and I'll do my best to explain. I'm horrible at putting things into words but awesome at showing in person lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Eeeek even my shatter is 3g sometimes more. Got up to 6 once. It's strain dependent to.
> 
> If it's about being dabable and decent return and clean clear high then I'd do fresh frozen all day everyday! If you want any help let me know and I'll do my best to explain. I'm horrible at putting things into words but awesome at showing in person lol


Check your email bro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3331544
> Freaky


What is that Hydro? That's got to be the frostiest seedlingd I've ever seen


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2015)

Dem shits looks like....rose thorns


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 14, 2015)

Bubba Kush S1  Strange ive never seen that before. Hope it grows out of it


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

Any of you guys get pain in the outside of your thumb all the way down the wrist? I've had this now for a few weeks or so. I go see the doc next week. I already have tendinitis in most joints... Plus the back problems. Im losing weight even too so I thought shit would get a bit better. back has been better than normal i guess but my other joints (mostly knees/shoulders before) have been suffering. Now with the hands... 

Anyone with experience?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2015)

I often have complete numbness on the outside of my left thumb. Pins and needles as well. I asked the Doc and she said it comes from trapped nerves. Nothing you can do about it she said....I tried accupuncture and it helped. I still get it along with all the other aches and pains. I still exercise regularly though as I feel much healthier if I do (even though I creek a bit more).


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Any of you guys get pain in the outside of your thumb all the way down the wrist? I've had this now for a few weeks or so. I go see the doc next week. I already have tendinitis in most joints... Plus the back problems. Im losing weight even too so I thought shit would get a bit better. back has been better than normal i guess but my other joints (mostly knees/shoulders before) have been suffering. Now with the hands...
> 
> Anyone with experience?


Sounds like tendons or carpal tunnel getting started, try running warm water on it and see if it helps
if it doesn't ice pack it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

yeah.. Ive had pins and needles in my palms lately too here and there. farkin shitty. Ive got plenty of pains to go around and that doesnt include the ones in my arse...  LOL 

I need to make some time to work out. I havent had a drink since Dec 30 either... Ive lost weight and still a big dude.. I need to be about another 50lbs smaller.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Sounds like tendons or carpal tunnel getting started, try running warm water on it and see if it helps
> if it doesn't ice pack it.



Crap... yes.. ice works not heat. but yet seems to come on more when its cold out...


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello Friends seen and unseen.... Been a long time hope everyone is well


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Hello Friends seen and unseen.... Been a long time hope everyone is well



Been a bit. Hope your well.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Been a bit. Hope your well.


That is has what a long strange trip its been


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> That is has what a long strange trip its been


How did your outdoor crop turn out?


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

I 


SomeGuy said:


> CMH will give you a run for your money and makes T-5 look silly. Its both in one.
> 
> DIY cob fixtures will beat Apache tech. Just FYI. Even greengenes is pursuing his own builds for apache replacements.
> 
> LED has changed its just taking manufacturers a while to catch up with the tech and produce retail fixtures worth buying.


I would love if one of you would make cob led's and send to someone who would test them in a grow. I think that setup could really change the game. But CMH beeting the T5 HO with aTI bulbs not anyday. Hps can barely beet my light. Now the hps is a super hps 600 and my T5 HO is 648 watt max/580 actual with the bulbs I am using. Oh ATI bubls 3 of them and the other 8 bulbs are from 3000k/4100k/6500k. I can say this I only smoke the buds from the Fluorescent. the others dont even taste as good. doesnt get you as high. T5's are so far my 1st choice. you all will see and I will find a couple to test/compare. Its gonna be fun all.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> two 5000k cobs would give you all the blue you ever want to go along with an HPS. Its easy to build singles. If there is enough interest I can work on getting a walk through on how to build some single cob fixtures for the 600. Supplementing with blue whites is not a bad idea.


I would love to fund a light that you build. i would do it justice. You will see how the T5 is holding its own with the hps. But Led really peaks my interest. I would be honored to test one fo your LED's and would fund it. it would have to cover a 3'5' area to compete with the 600's I am using(T5/HPS). Well the cmh isnt but no one makes a 600 cmh that I have seen.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> When will it be available?


You read my mind bro. he makes it sound perfect for making oils for cancer. shit even freeze it and grind it and eat it straight in a pill. Blue pit sounds like a perfect plant to help fight cancer. its all in the sticky.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

Figgy said:


> This is another piece to the puzzle. What's the best way to get weight for concentrates? Dry ice, ice water, ISO, BHO...?


Most weight is Dry Ice. Then ISO then Bubble(ice water-Frenchy style)


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3331544
> Freaky


OMG that is like wow and wtf and sweet and love it. What strain is it?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Any of you guys get pain in the outside of your thumb all the way down the wrist? I've had this now for a few weeks or so. I go see the doc next week. I already have tendinitis in most joints... Plus the back problems. Im losing weight even too so I thought shit would get a bit better. back has been better than normal i guess but my other joints (mostly knees/shoulders before) have been suffering. Now with the hands...
> 
> Anyone with experience?


Yes when I had carpal tunnel. i had to change how i had my keyboard at work. That was 15 years ago.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

DST said:


> I often have complete numbness on the outside of my left thumb. Pins and needles as well. I asked the Doc and she said it comes from trapped nerves. Nothing you can do about it she said....I tried accupuncture and it helped. I still get it along with all the other aches and pains. I still exercise regularly though as I feel much healthier if I do (even though I creek a bit more).


I get that when I lay on my right side and my shoulder cuts off blood flow to my arm.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Any of you guys get pain in the outside of your thumb all the way down the wrist? I've had this now for a few weeks or so. I go see the doc next week. I already have tendinitis in most joints... Plus the back problems. Im losing weight even too so I thought shit would get a bit better. back has been better than normal i guess but my other joints (mostly knees/shoulders before) have been suffering. Now with the hands...
> 
> Anyone with experience?


Okay when parts of my body falls asleep i can relate. My Mom is into natural and I read an article on helping the body heal threw oxygen baths. 1 bottle like 10 oz or so h2o2 and 1 cup of epsom salt added to a hot bath. Soak in it for 30 minutes every other day for 3 baths. you should feel allot better. I did it 1 time and I felt great for over a week. It will help tons.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> yeah.. Ive had pins and needles in my palms lately too here and there. farkin shitty. Ive got plenty of pains to go around and that doesnt include the ones in my arse...  LOL
> 
> I need to make some time to work out. I havent had a drink since Dec 30 either... Ive lost weight and still a big dude.. I need to be about another 50lbs smaller.


I have the same exact numbness and pins n needles in my right pointer finger. Pinched nerve. I also hurt my left thumb in a wrestling match, so now u can't really bend it all the way. I have to get my lady to ease the stress with 30 min massages. It sux because it's really hard to troubleshoot electronics without both hands.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 14, 2015)

Group shot of Strawberry Blue, Fruit Punch, and two Engineers Dreams at day 35. Should be flipping by the end of Jan or beginning Feb


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

I get some great returns from ice hash, just as much as any other method, but not all of it's dabable, just the 73 and 90u usually. But I prefer ice hash (never made dry ice but I hear you get ALOT more contaminents hence the better yield (it's leaf matter). I just ordered a 8 bag set and got some goodies today  I really like saying screw the regular holidays, had our christmas early, which was great because we each got presents on random days that we were actually surprised. No one can be as surprised on christmas day, it's expectations, but getting christmas gifts on december 12th or any other random day is awesome! And my birthday has been the best one yet, getting early presents woohoo! I usually wake up on my birthday and don't even realize it's my bday anyway, so I think we will carry on this tradition. Here's a few gifts from the day  

Sorry for rambling, hope you all had a killer day/night 

Ps: Notice the beans? WOOHOO!!!! A+++++++ to the BB crew


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Fuck yea to everyone on the 600!
Hope you are having a great day


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh brother I am thanks to swamp wreck. it rocks.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

Be better once I can stop buying bags and smoke on some of my own again lol. The time is coming....


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

Nag Champa! Love that stuff!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

@DST - Mouse hand or non-mouse hand?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I get some great returns from ice hash, just as much as any other method, but not all of it's dabable, just the 73 and 90u usually. But I prefer ice hash (never made dry ice but I hear you get ALOT more contaminents hence the better yield (it's leaf matter). I just ordered a 8 bag set and got some goodies today  I really like saying screw the regular holidays, had our christmas early, which was great because we each got presents on random days that we were actually surprised. No one can be as surprised on christmas day, it's expectations, but getting christmas gifts on december 12th or any other random day is awesome! And my birthday has been the best one yet, getting early presents woohoo! I usually wake up on my birthday and don't even realize it's my bday anyway, so I think we will carry on this tradition. Here's a few gifts from the day
> 
> Sorry for rambling, hope you all had a killer day/night
> 
> Ps: Notice the beans? WOOHOO!!!! A+++++++ to the BB crew View attachment 3331729 View attachment 3331730


Do you have a wash machine for making the ice hash? Sooooooooo much easier. Able to run longer, and way less contaminates. 

Hey! I drove by that spot in that pic 4 times today. I've passed by it countless times, of course. Funny thing is though, I don't remember ever stopping there. lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

Plants are stacking nicely natro! 

Hell yeah Mo, champa is my favorite, smells so damn good! 

Aero, no washer yet, but possibly soon, I use a wooden spoon, it's a pain in the ass but it does come out a little better than a washer honestly, but the washers make life so much easier. That spots only cool at sunset, well, if you haven't stopped it's cool anytime of the day for the first time stopping lol, just sucks when you gotta make a u turn after you leave if traffics busy


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a washer and after a few uses it had started to leak. Also, I never can get the smallest bag to drain and end up trashing that part.
I recently tried the dry ice method and am well pleased with the results....larger yields, which works well for making cannabutter.


cof


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Plants are stacking nicely natro!
> 
> Hell yeah Mo, champa is my favorite, smells so damn good!
> 
> Aero, no washer yet, but possibly soon, I use a wooden spoon, it's a pain in the ass but it does come out a little better than a washer honestly, but the washers make life so much easier. That spots only cool at sunset, well, if you haven't stopped it's cool anytime of the day for the first time stopping lol, just sucks when you gotta make a u turn after you leave if traffics busy


Oh yeah, I'm talking washing machine, compared to an electric hand mixer. Never tried wooden spoon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have a washer and after a few uses it had started to leak. Also, I never can get the smallest bag to drain and end up trashing that part.
> I recently tried the dry ice method and am well pleased with the results....larger yields, which works well for making cannabutter.
> 
> 
> cof


Getting that final bag to drain is a PITA! But so worth it. If it gets clogged, let the bag dry out, put in the freezer, than work all that hash free


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2015)

@SomeGuy, if ice helps then inflammation is the problem, more than likely you have
carpal tunnel started see a Dr. before it gets worse! I let mine go (just stubborn) and
now I need surgery. 
Good luck and feel better bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nag Champa! Love that stuff!


My thought exactly.  been missing incense since the kid has been around.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nag Champa! Love that stuff!


My thought exactly.  been missing incense since the kid has been around.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> My thought exactly.  been missing incense since the kid has been around.


I need to pick some up been to long


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

Can some one help with a question I have, 

How long can I freeze fresh buds before a fresh frozen run? I'm not sure when my bags gets here but I'm trimming a bit right now for a run and would like to make live resin, but might be 3-7 days before my bags get here :/ any problems keeping it in the freezer longer than a day?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

Yumyum, or should I just dry it incase the bags take a while to get here?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Any college folks recognize 
The similarities between riu and e-college threaded discussions. The way our experiments and grows are peer reviewed makes the 600 like Dank U.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Alpha i like my hash cured before or after processing, but that is me. I think 3 days is the answer you were looking for though


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

Candy Grape OG mom looking to give it up...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

My fingers are so sticky gotta keep this short resin on the keyboard thanks doc that's the answer I needed


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yumyum, or should I just dry it incase the bags take a while to get here? View attachment 3331817


Keep it in the freezer as long as you want


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

4 real giggs? Won't be a problem freez8nf f9e a week tops?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> 4 real giggs? Won't be a problem freez8nf f9e a week tops?


Uhm yea. Keep it frozen for 6 months if you want.


----------



## skywalkerAK (Jan 14, 2015)

So I was wondering if you freeze the buds solid can you take them them out 6 months later, thaw them out, dry them, then cure them and they'll be as good as they were 6 months before?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

No changes in taste? I've only had em t4ozen for 48 hrs tops so wasn't sure if that's the case it's Goin in the freez3r


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> No changes in taste? I've only had em t4ozen for 48 hrs tops so wasn't sure if that's the case it's Goin in the freez3r


Nah you're straight. That's what I always do when I chop if I'm gonna be gone longer then the dry.

Hey now you can make me and the wife that hash!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

skywalkerAK said:


> So I was wondering if you freeze the buds solid can you take them them out 6 months later, thaw them out, dry them, then cure them and they'll be as good as they were 6 months before?


I have known people who do this.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 14, 2015)

just checked the tracking and it updated and makes sense now, will have the bags tomorrow  woohoo!!! such a crazy awesome week, the gf just got a class action settlement (unexpected) from her old job today too! $420 check in the mail! No joke, $420 and some change!! lol, it's a sign  Anyways, thanks for the info guys, i threw it in the freezer, so much easier trimming for hash rather than for buds, only took me a half hour to do 1/2 a plant  fingers are all clean now lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

Granddad balls pollen\flour mix


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

If you dry and cure it then I would not do hash but smoke it. I have tested curing vs right in the freezer for dry ice hash and same taste and all. Now ice water hash id different. It tastes better with cured buds then freeze a couple day before running batches. you can keep it in the freezer years if you vacuum seal it. If not vacuum sealed I would say 2-8 months depending how much frost your freezer puts out. Also for dry ice toss it all in the bag stems and all. for ice water crumble it good saves you allot of time. you will have fun learning for sure.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

oh here is how Ghost is looking.





now this started showing flowers a week ago. This is under my 648 watt 12 bulb t5 HO. and this is same size as what the 600 hps is doing with less trichomes. Just wait she has 9 more weeks or more. oh here is a distance shot.





That is 2 feet down. looks like light is getting down far enough with T5's


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh 600 I just wanted to say dont read my text ever in a bad way. i am usually high and I am the nicest person. typing comes across wrong sometimes. I dont ever mean it to be that way if I do. If I have an issue I will pm to keep it off the page. So please dont think i am saying anything in a mean way as its not my nature. i am a big teddy bear. I love you 600.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't trip dc. We all fam here. We just like to speak our minds. 4+4=8 and so does 6+2 so just because we don't do things the same way doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 14, 2015)

One of the things I like about 600 is we can have talks, debates and share info and still remain buds... Pun intended. We all have different ideas and ways of doing things but we still need to respect each other and if we do that we can learn so much.. There is a good group of people here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

Well said giggs and no worries DC, you can't imagine how many people I piss off on accident because my text comes out different than how my tone would be in real life lol, no worries bro. I realllllyyyyy love fresh frozen ice water hash, comes out see through with a clearish milky color and is so delicious


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Checked on the tangilope since its at my buddies place. Im pretty sure this is a more indica dom. pheno than the ones Ive seen in the 600. Smells orange (but not very loud). Fatter leaves, no frost yet.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2015)

I have found you can achieve full melt with either dry or fresh product when using ice and water. I think it is again strain dependant. For tastes a cure after running is essential. I tend to dry mine out then leave it in the fridgefor further drying as it has a very low humidity in there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

For sure dst, I microplane, then dry, then press for dabs or leave as is for bowl toppings, such a nice concentrate when using water
Edit: blah, I'm bad at wording, dry for a day or two then microplane lol, then dry further for 5 days


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

I am an asshole but I write well hehe




Cheers,
Mo hole


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2015)

I dont believe that Mo 
Was at a meeting today in another city. Rain pouring down 3c and waiting 40mins for the bus back home.. Damn its good to be back in front of the fireplace 
Hope yall have a great day!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good morning, I slept in this morning shit got to go tend the girls.
I hear you Hydro, I don't drive and the other morning I had to go to the pharmacy
for the wife and it was -14f, when I got back home it was a hot cup of tea and a chair
in front of the woodstove and a well deserved bowl.
See you in a little while.


----------



## moondance (Jan 15, 2015)

A quick little pRon update end of 4 weeks now, snapped a couple pics just at lights on.
ED in the back. 5 Gallon

PK looking sexy and funky. 3 Gallon

Veg side has about doubled since putting in the 250 MH I am very happy so far. 

Have a safe and happy day all. MD


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

The babies are ready to up pot today! how fast they grow.
Hybrid vigor at it's best, 2.5 weeks from seed.
Thank you again seed fairy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> oh here is how Ghost is looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that many watts that t5 better do some good flowering. It's looking like its doing a great job too. Did you build that fixture or was it bought? I'm sure you got great temp control and can get the lights a lot closer too. Got me very interested


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> With that many watts that t5 better do some good flowering. It's looking like its doing a great job too. Did you build that fixture or was it bought? I'm sure you got great temp control and can get the lights a lot closer too. Got me very interested


Dc is doing this test grow for me as I only have T5's and was curious as to how my Thunderfuck might be different grown under different lights? In return I am teachin him how to get the most out of his garden 

T5's are the shitz if you understand light as a tool, my setup is 1000 watts


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

The TE's on the left were flipped 2 and a half weeks ago and are already buddin and makin trics 
The light link in my sig will give you all more details


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Candy Grape OG mom looking to give it up...
> View attachment 3331819


I see how that one not getting watered messed her up a bit. She is still looking good and Bet she is gonna do great.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> With that many watts that t5 better do some good flowering. It's looking like its doing a great job too. Did you build that fixture or was it bought? I'm sure you got great temp control and can get the lights a lot closer too. Got me very interested


I got it on ebay. vg 412 black $146 it had a dent but was new. They sell for $165 with either 3000k or 6500k bulbs with free shipping. So 3 ATI bulbs Around $80 and you are set if you get 3000k bulbs. I couldnt believe T5's did so good till RM3 proved it. I asked him to put a couple pics up so everyone gets to see what they do. The best part is low low heat. The reasons I am switching to all Fluorescent lights are Heat/Quality. this run will show me how much diff the yield is but it isnt gonna be much and I would rather have quality. Led's will be what we all use in the future.


----------



## lilroach (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm chiming in here without reading much of this thread (4479 pages!!).

I'm in the process of finishing building a second flower room and I was on the fence regarding lighting with T5HO's or HPS. I've seen photo's of both Rid's and DCobeen's grows and they are amazing.

I think if plants are spread apart and are not like 5' tall T5's are a very good option....but that's not how I want to grow in the new flower room. I'm looking for tall bushy plants that will most likely be bunched together (it's a 4'x8' room) and am anticipating growing them to about 5' tall.

It's for that reason and the cost of buying all the T5 bulbs and the multiple fixtures that pointed me to going with two 600w HPS lights.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, you guys got me all pumped up about Karma's gear. So, i finally put in an order for some. I'm gonna try out a pack of the Ghostrider v2.0 first. I really wanted to try the whiteOG first, But they out on the tude.
If the whiteOG is anything like whitefire, it's gonna be a must have for me.
I'm trying out some more of HSO's gear also. I split it up into 2 orders so I can get 2 freebie blueberry HB's instead of one.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2015)

lilroach said:


> I'm chiming in here without reading much of this thread (4479 pages!!).
> 
> I'm in the process of finishing building a second flower room and I was on the fence regarding lighting with T5HO's or HPS. I've seen photo's of both Rid's and DCobeen's grows and they are amazing.
> 
> ...


That's it...I was just about to write something similar to this post..

With smaller space,and smaller plants...yes cmh,yes LED,yes t5

Larger spaces,larger plants,bigger lighting


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Dc is doing this test grow for me as I only have T5's and was curious as to how my Thunderfuck might be different grown under different lights? In return I am teachin him how to get the most out of his garden
> 
> T5's are the shitz if you understand light as a tool, my setup is 1000 watts
> View attachment 3332034


Seems logical, a 1000 watts is a 1000 watts. My question, is the light spectrum different ?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

lilroach said:


> I'm chiming in here without reading much of this thread (4479 pages!!).
> 
> I'm in the process of finishing building a second flower room and I was on the fence regarding lighting with T5HO's or HPS. I've seen photo's of both Rid's and DCobeen's grows and they are amazing.
> 
> ...


Oh my plants are 5' tall bro. I am comparing each light. The HPS is a tiny bit ahead but not showing as much frost. When I look down the plant both lights are doing the same with lower branches. If you dont care about heat then do side lighting of t5's and a hps over the top. 
I pack them in bro. My 12 bulb 648 watt T5 does a 3'x5' area, the biggest thing is temps and quality. Do you want the best bud to smoke or do you want yield to sell. the yeild is only 10 percent or so but the quality makes up for the yield easy. I will have better numbers in 2 months or so when I chop and compare same size plants from each light. Then the CTF's will go into flower with SW7 x BMS /Rude DOG and clones of what I got running.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Well, you guys got me all pumped up about Karma's gear. So, i finally put in an order for some. I'm gonna try out a pack of the Ghostrider v2.0 first. I really wanted to try the whiteOG first, But they out on the tude.
> If the whiteOG is anything like whitefire, it's gonna be a must have for me.
> I'm trying out some more of HSO's gear also. I split it up into 2 orders so I can get 2 freebie blueberry HB's instead of one.
> View attachment 3332047
> ...


Oh yeah very nice choices. you gonna have allot of fun.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Seems logical, a 1000 watts is a 1000 watts. My question, is the light spectrum different ?


Yes, I have 3 UV bulbs, 5 deep blue (10,000K) 4 blue (6500K) and 6 red (4100K) 
being able to tweak it is priceless


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Seems logical, a 1000 watts is a 1000 watts. My question, is the light spectrum different ?


I am seeing 3' penetration from my T5 I do have 3 ati bulbs(coral plus-actinic) in it plus a mix of 3000k/4100/6500 I perfect mix i hit UV B and both photosynthesis in the 400/600 ranges. I hope this helps.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I got it on ebay. vg 412 black $146 it had a dent but was new. They sell for $165 with either 3000k or 6500k bulbs with free shipping. So 3 ATI bulbs Around $80 and you are set if you get 3000k bulbs. I couldnt believe T5's did so good till RM3 proved it. I asked him to put a couple pics up so everyone gets to see what they do. The best part is low low heat. The reasons I am switching to all Fluorescent lights are Heat/Quality. this run will show me how much diff the yield is but it isnt gonna be much and I would rather have quality. Led's will be what we all use in the future.


Honesty that's not a bad price for a fixture you don't have to buy cfm fans for to keep cool. What are the ATI bulbs? How many bulbs do you need for the whole fixture? I'm always looking at better ways to keep heat down and improve quality and if these fixtures are doing the same as hps it's a no brainier to me. If the yield isn't much less than hps it's a no brainer. But like someone else said will head work with big plants. They should being that your using the same amount of watts


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Oh my plants are 5' tall bro. I am comparing each light. The HPS is a tiny bit ahead but not showing as much frost. When I look down the plant both lights are doing the same with lower branches. If you dont care about heat then do side lighting of t5's and a hps over the top.
> I pack them in bro. My 12 bulb 648 watt T5 does a 3'x5' area, the biggest thing is temps and quality. Do you want the best bud to smoke or do you want yield to sell. the yeild is only 10 percent or so but the quality makes up for the yield easy. I will have better numbers in 2 months or so when I chop and compare same size plants from each light. Then the CTF's will go into flower with SW7 x BMS /Rude DOG and clones of what I got running.


That's cus your t5 has a better mix of all spectrums than the hps. I expect that with the mix you have with the uvb bulbs. It really has me intrigued and I can't wait to see finished results.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

Search out ATI aquarium bulbs. yes aquirium bulbs. for 12 bulbs I like 3-4 ati. they are $28 each i think. look for coral plus and actinic. you can save money if you go with truelumen but ATI is a bit better. In my 8 bulb fixture I have 3 also. I went to menards and got some 4100 t5's on sale 2 for $5 I got like 8 of them. Its good to have a couple spare bulbs around. Each bulb should last 1-2 years depending.
grams per what hps will always win.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Yes, I have 3 UV bulbs, 5 deep blue (10,000K) 4 blue (6500K) and 6 red (4100K)
> being able to tweak it is priceless


Have you checked readings with a light meter ?? Would be intresting to see the #s


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Have you checked readings with a light meter ?? Would be intresting to see the #s


No, I loaned my light meter to a friend and have not gotten it back yet LOL


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Top row is Bubba Jurple, middle row is Jurple, bottom row Lemon Kush.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> No, I loaned my light meter to a friend and have not gotten it back yet LOL




You know they have a app for that..


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> You know they have a app for that..


Yeah, I've seen it but I don't do apps on my phone


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> No, I loaned my light meter to a friend and have not gotten it back yet LOL


Someone in this thread said something about a light meter app for smartphones. Check it out may be worth while. I just use the light meter on one of those cheap ass soil readers lol. That's all I use it for and works wonders

Never mind I see somebody already told you but the soil reader works just fine


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Someone in this thread said something about a light meter app for smartphones. Check it out may be worth while. I just use the light meter on one of those cheap ass soil readers lol. That's all I use it for and works wonders
> 
> Never mind I see somebody already told you but the soil reader works just fine


Yeah I really don't need a meter to tell me it's workin as my buds tell me that


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Yeah I really don't need a meter to tell me it's workin as my buds tell me that View attachment 3332063


Hell yea I see bro. Have you noticed any strains maturing any faster with the mix of spectrums you have. That pic is showing some nice trichs and is looking close that's what made me ask


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea I see bro. Have you noticed any strains maturing any faster with the mix of spectrums you have. That pic is showing some nice trichs and is looking close that's what made me ask


They start flowering faster because of my odd light timings but don't really finish faster. I tend to grow Sats and Sat Dom plants that finish in 10 weeks or so


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> They start flowering faster because of my odd light timings but don't really finish faster. I tend to grow Sats and Sat Dom plants that finish in 10 weeks or so


Well if they start flowering faster I'm sure that helps knock a few days off. I think I need to get me one of these to compare too. I'm loving the idea of the mixed spectrums without the super high price of LEDs. Plus the HID bulbs with that have the mixed spectrums I can buy a whole another light and ballast for the price they ask for them so this something I'm def interested in seeing

What flowering times you use by the way??


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well if they start flowering faster I'm sure that helps knock a few days off. I think I need to get me one of these to compare too. I'm loving the idea of the mixed spectrums without the super high price of LEDs. Plus the HID bulbs with that have the mixed spectrums I can buy a whole another light and ballast for the price they ask for them so this something I'm def interested in seeing
> 
> What flowering times you use by the way??


You can get the faster flowering with any light it is about the timing, I use what is called GasLight Routine or 12/1 to veg. It reduces the stretch and builds up flower hormones so they just start flowering when you flip em


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

Popcorn 40" down.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry 'bout the double but this shit is still new. 
Anyway this is 40" down with 600hps.
Great hash fodder.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Well, you guys got me all pumped up about Karma's gear. So, i finally put in an order for some. I'm gonna try out a pack of the Ghostrider v2.0 first. I really wanted to try the whiteOG first, But they out on the tude.
> If the whiteOG is anything like whitefire, it's gonna be a must have for me.
> I'm trying out some more of HSO's gear also. I split it up into 2 orders so I can get 2 freebie blueberry HB's instead of one.
> View attachment 3332047
> ...


Just wanted to know you paid for your order with them as I don't see the payment issues going across the top of the page anymore


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

my hps has done me great. I am just showing there are options to consider. 
Heat being a huge issue for most. High electric bills running ac's and more cfm fans ect. If I had to jsut get 1 light and 1 only it would be fluorescent now. Make your own choices all. It took me 3 months of watching RM3 grow with his to convince me. I hope this answers questions. and you get the light you want since you have to use it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

I dont want anyone to take me bad DC..  I KNOW flouro can grow great stuff. This is under 220w of of mixed spectrum T-5 HO. pics are from journal here in 2009.. LOL . During that time I kept the flouro as head stash. 


2009 https://www.rollitup.org/t/someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet-grow-trying-to-actually-keep-a-journal.192292/

























My point was this. Given the amount of Lumen per watt available with high powered LED. ANY Grower here in the 600 could probably do just as good than they currently do and probably better. 

Im not challenging anyone or handing out lights.. LOL Of course, I also dont mail "things" or want "things" mailed to me.. 

What I am doing is telling folks here that I highly recommend giving DIY COB LED a try. Think of them as your t-5 ho flouros but on steroids. I think many here could get more yield with less monthly power consumption. My goal is to pass on the trial and error I have endured to all the folks here in the 600. 

So happy growing you all! no matter how many watts you use or what kind of source! 

Also... just so Im clear. I have never hit 1gpw ever. with any light. I think its because I run too much variety... I think I may come close to that goal very soon though!.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just wanted to know you paid for your order with them as I don't see the payment issues going across the top of the page anymore


Yup, it works now. Just gotta use gift card option if you wanna use credit or debit. Here's the email response they sent me:


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've gotta LED company wanting me to test out some of their lights and it's very tempting I gotta say.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I dont want anyone to take me bad DC..  I KNOW flouro can grow great stuff. This is under 220w of of mixed spectrum T-5 HO. pics are from journal here in 2009.. LOL . During that time I kept the flouro as head stash.
> 
> 
> 2009 https://www.rollitup.org/t/someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet-grow-trying-to-actually-keep-a-journal.192292/
> ...


This is how we ALL learn, I commend you for your honorable 'tude and wanting to 
enlighten us who don't know about LED's.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

well... If they are giving you them to test out why not right?  Just FYI... Manufacturers still seem to be working to keep up. so I am always interested to see what gets put out there. what to look for is brand name parts. cree, bridgelux, meanwell, etc...


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> well... If they are giving you them to test out why not right?  Just FYI... Manufacturers still seem to be working to keep up. so I am always interested to see what gets put out there. what to look for is brand name parts. cree, bridgelux, meanwell, etc...


 I've seen a lot of advertizing from Diamond Lights lately with 10 watt Cree chips
they are a little pricey but the "poop" sheet on them looks good, have you seen them
if so your opinion.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> This is how we ALL learn, I commend you for your honorable 'tude and wanting to
> enlighten us who don't know about LED's.



Thanks. I don't want you guys to miss the boat. I am in lighting for stage. My terminal degree is in it. Lighting is my life or has been for a good portion of it. Its only been since 2008 that I started gardening. I have tried lots of different lighting.. When I finally saw leds producing top results I had to try for myself. I figured I have tried all the rest... why not take a risk and try the new tech right?  

There is no right or wrong way for the most part. There is only different ways to reach the same end. some are more efficient than others


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> well... If they are giving you them to test out why not right?  Just FYI... Manufacturers still seem to be working to keep up. so I am always interested to see what gets put out there. what to look for is brand name parts. cree, bridgelux, meanwell, etc...


Here's the company SG.

http://m.promaxgrow.com


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I've seen a lot of advertizing from Diamond Lights lately with 10 watt Cree chips
> they are a little pricey but the "poop" sheet on them looks good, have you seen them
> if so your opinion.



I have not seen it. In general I think cob based chips will kick the shit out of the smaller chips. (Some cobs can be driven at 100w and not cap out, I run each of mine at 50w) GreenGenes is showing that his DIY cobs are on par w his apache at600 if not better. If your looking for a commercial panel give it some time. If not into DIY you can always find friends with those skills?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

@giggles26 Those are small diodes. Im sure they would work but I would question the efficiency etc.. see my above post to oldman.. LOL

Plus there isnt even a data sheet. just a spectral graph that looks heavy red/blue


and Whoa!! 1800$ for 250w with small diodes. gotta be kidding me. LOL 

I was recently asked cost for me to build 3 bars with 4cobs each at 50w per piece, 600w total. I quoted around 500$ per bar... 


but...
I guess if they are giving them to you then what they hey...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @giggles26 Those are small diodes. Im sure they would work but I would question the efficiency etc.. see my above post to oldman.. LOL
> 
> Plus there isnt even a data sheet. just a spectral graph that looks heavy red/blue
> 
> ...


I have diff info that a rep sent me and I'm not paying no 1800$ for it either


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

Man threads move fast... I really cant keep up with it all. LOL I figure I just catch moments in time here.. LOL


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I've seen a lot of advertizing from Diamond Lights lately with 10 watt Cree chips
> they are a little pricey but the "poop" sheet on them looks good, have you seen them
> if so your opinion.


I saw one of these the last time I was shooting the shit with the guys at the shop. They were all excited to show it to me and wouldnt tell me anything other than they will be displaying a new led they got. Saw the case and instantly knew it was a diamond platinum series (the diamonds on the housing is a dead giveaway guys lol) and that it didnt seem like a bad panel but thought it was way pricey for the coverage even though it does have some solid innards.
Alll in all the tech is cool, price tag not so much lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I saw one of these the last time I was shooting the shit with the guys at the shop. They were all excited to show it to me and wouldnt tell me anything other than they will be displaying a new led they got. Saw the case and instantly knew it was a diamond platinum series (the diamonds on the housing is a dead giveaway guys lol) and that it didnt seem like a bad panel but thought it was way pricey for the coverage even though it does have some solid innards.
> Alll in all the tech is cool, price tag not so much lol.


Yea fuck the price. I might just get some help and plans from SG and mock something up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

Good afternoon yall - Nice plants DC and rm, nice lower buds Oldma    n, looking good in here 

Just finished trimming up the 24kwg. Got a few tops to keep for smoke and the rest going to hash when the bags gets here later today


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Good afternoon yall - Nice plants DC and rm, nice lower buds OldmaView attachment 3332255 View attachment 3332256 View attachment 3332261 View attachment 3332263 n, looking good in here
> 
> Just finished trimming up the 24kwg. Got a few tops to keep for smoke and the rest going to hash when the bags gets here later today


Looking good bro!

Did yea ever get my message last night or did you get to stoned and pass out?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

Lemme check giggs, i thought i responded but not sure lol, i'm bad with pm's, it's like my voicemails on my phone, I check it quick to make the icon go away lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

I took some pics. I'm calling it about 4.5 weeks. Chem Dog and Cherry Pie. Not exactly sure which is which. Both smell dank.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lemme check giggs, i thought i responded but not sure lol, i'm bad with pm's, it's like my voicemails on my phone, I check it quick to make the icon go away lol


I can't remember the last time I checked mine lol.

Oh and looking good jig! Are you gonna take that with you lol. Will that be carry on or hide in your ass hole sir....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks. Yeah, me and Someguy figured it out the other day. I'm basically growing for friends right now. Hopefully I'll get to try some. Probably won't have any good cure though.

And I'll probably not be smoking much the first couple months after moving.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Candy Grape OG mom looking to give it up...
> View attachment 3331819


I'll take 2 cuts please ( been looking for a grape/purple strain to run.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks. Yeah, me and Someguy figured it out the other day. I'm basically growing for friends right now. Hopefully I'll get to try some. Probably won't have any good cure though.
> 
> And I'll probably not be smoking much the first couple months after moving.


Wish yea the best of luck bro!


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 15, 2015)

Talk about SUCK, started with 14 vegging plants, perfect temps, perfect ph, soil, little to no calamities, 1 Bd - CC Male, 1 BD - Male, 1 D-K Male, 2 GPB - BP - male, 1 BJ male, 3 Green Crack unknown ... wtf , looking like my grow will be short by several. Wish I had clones.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Talk about SUCK, started with 14 vegging plants, perfect temps, perfect ph, soil, little to no calamities, 1 Bd - CC Male, 1 BD - Male, 1 D-K Male, 2 GPB - BP - male, 1 BJ male, 3 Green Crack unknown ... wtf , looking like my grow will be short by several. Wish I had clones.


That's why I try to get fems. I got tired of kicking out half or more of my plants.
Some day I know I will breed plants but I can't justify the loss of time with 1 room.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 15, 2015)

I feel the same way, but after losing twice to Attitude and being marked by the Postal Folks ( at least it seems ), I have been trying to do local. Wish I could do 20 or 30 at a time then it wouldn't matter, but two tents is tough. Same issue last winter, grew 15 and had less than 50% female, must be smiling wrong or something.



oldman60 said:


> That's why I try to get fems. I got tired of kicking out half or more of my plants.
> Some day I know I will breed plants but I can't justify the loss of time with 1 room.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Collect that pollen!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I dont want anyone to take me bad DC..  I KNOW flouro can grow great stuff. This is under 220w of of mixed spectrum T-5 HO. pics are from journal here in 2009.. LOL . During that time I kept the flouro as head stash.
> 
> 
> 2009 https://www.rollitup.org/t/someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet-grow-trying-to-actually-keep-a-journal.192292/
> ...


Oh okay thanks you. I understand. if you would have more T5 wow. They did good just not enough light. I see now.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Collect that pollen!!!


anyone do ok with shipping clones?



Mohican said:


> Collect that pollen!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I feel the same way, but after losing twice to Attitude and being marked by the Postal Folks ( at least it seems ), I have been trying to do local. Wish I could do 20 or 30 at a time then it wouldn't matter, but two tents is tough. Same issue last winter, grew 15 and had less than 50% female, must be smiling wrong or something.


Try Herbies or OSSC I've ordered with both and had no problems.
On another note I got the 9 babies up-potted and all are well.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I have not seen it. In general I think cob based chips will kick the shit out of the smaller chips. (Some cobs can be driven at 100w and not cap out, I run each of mine at 50w) GreenGenes is showing that his DIY cobs are on par w his apache at600 if not better. If your looking for a commercial panel give it some time. If not into DIY you can always find friends with those skills?


GreenGenes did a side by side with at600 vs 1000watt hps and i love it. he rocks. If he said to me hey I have a light better I would say where can I buy it on a budget. I give 1/2 of my harvest away for free. yes free. iam not doing this to make money just break even hopefully. Speaking of which I have a patient brain cancer gonna die within next several months. He want simpson oil. I am 6-8 weeks from harvest. I have 2 weeks worth on hand. Pm me if you can help. he can donate 100-200 a week is all. Every bit helps. Again pm me if anyone can assist. I have to crash as I am takiing him to VA hosptial in am and have to wake in 5 hrs to do chores then pick him up. Man I know this life could be worse. He watched the video today and seen the light from rick simpson run from the cure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Talk about SUCK, started with 14 vegging plants, perfect temps, perfect ph, soil, little to no calamities, 1 Bd - CC Male, 1 BD - Male, 1 D-K Male, 2 GPB - BP - male, 1 BJ male, 3 Green Crack unknown ... wtf , looking like my grow will be short by several. Wish I had clones.


Got a damn sausage fest! That sucks any studs?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2015)

Poor Mo ought to start a fraternity.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

@oldman60 @hippy132 check your emails guys


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a damn sausage fest! That sucks any studs?


Wish but no space for studs in this house or have to throw wife out and use our room.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well it's official neon future is coming down tonight at day 59. Was getting way to much Amber and didn't wanna degrade the higher cbd profile.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well it's official neon future is coming down tonight at day 59. Was getting way to much Amber and didn't wanna degrade the higher cbd profile.


So what is the neon future?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> So what is the neon future?


Neon future-maui x harlequin


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Neon future-maui x harlequin


And who's was the breeder?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And who's was the breeder?


It's unknown. They were gifted to me and a friend from a long time friend. All we know is harlequin was the mom, the clone only cut from harborside.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

Not too shabby for 1+ yr old trim eh? Still have to run the fresh frozen but need more ice, the gf got the crushed kind and I don't like to use crushed  eat your heart out Matt rize


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice color Alpha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks dr d  I can't find my micro plane  super bummed, had to chop it up with a spoon.Hoping it dries properly!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks dr d  I can't find my micro plane  super bummed, had to chop it up with a spoon.Hoping it dries properly!


Get like a old credit card and keep chopping it up. I know the microplane is much better but that should work till you find or get another one


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Not too shabby for 1+ yr old trim eh? Still have to run the fresh frozen but need more ice, the gf got the crushed kind and I don't like to use crushed  eat your heart out Matt rize


Fuck yea dude! That's fucking awesome!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 15, 2015)

giigs - Tell your wife I said happy early birthday


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2015)

One of those "I wish I'd have thought of that"

Pot-based sexual lubricant designed specifically to improve sex for women goes on sale in Colorado

Foria, a marijuana-based spray which claims to be the first sexual lubricant designed specifically to improve sex for women, goes on sale in Colorado next week.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> One of those "I wish I'd have thought of that"
> 
> Pot-based sexual lubricant designed specifically to improve sex for women goes on sale in Colorado
> 
> ...


Hustleer had a hemp seed oil lube that was the shit. Now we can't find it anywhere


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I dont want anyone to take me bad DC..  I KNOW flouro can grow great stuff. This is under 220w of of mixed spectrum T-5 HO.
> <SNIP>
> I have never hit 1gpw ever. with any light. I think its because I run too much variety...
> <SNIP>


I understand this. I refer to being in "pre-season", as in
"If it works, then time to try something else"

I have yet to match my second grow, yield-wise and that was
a SOG of AK-47s in 2 gallon smart pots. :0)

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2015)

Timber!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone have any reviews on Dark Heart Nursery? I wanna know if they are original clone only genetics or what.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Anyone have any reviews on Dark Heart Nursery? I wanna know if they are original clone only genetics or what.


I've heard good things bout them.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Off to the keys tomorrow for some R&R be good 600. Night.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Off to the keys tomorrow for some R&R be good 600. Night.


Have fun! We will be as good as we always are


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2015)

Man does this thread move fast nowadays. I got some free nutes in the mail today from Humboldt County's Own from a flier I received. I did have to pay $20 dollars for shipping but it still seams to be a real good deal. If anybody is interested, you can also just get it off their website.


----------



## moondance (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey all, bad night - day here knee feels broke as hell, have to get around the house with the cane and shit. O well have great day all, time for a hash coma see if it helps. MD


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

My OG and Dog seeds finally popped! time to cup them.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

Told yea they would pop oldman! 

Morning 6! It's Friday and I ain't got shit to do, so I'm
gonna get myself high today  Toking on a lil cherry puff, mmm tastes just like cherry pie.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2015)

home from skiing the last few days..fuckin awesome
jared up the Fireballs this morning & am enjoying a fat J


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Told yea they would pop oldman!
> 
> Morning 6! It's Friday and I ain't got shit to do, so I'm
> gonna get myself high today  Toking on a lil cherry puff, mmm tastes just like cherry pie.


Just up potted mine 2 have weird round frilly leaves they look kind of strange.
I'm puffing on a doob of Cheese myself.Go back a few pgs. and you can see
the bud I'm burning.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> home from skiing the last few days..fuckin awesome
> jared up the Fireballs this morning & am enjoying a fat J


I'm enjoying a fat bong bowl


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2015)

Not sure if any of you hippies felt a ripple in the force last night.... I cut my hair off. Look all respectable and shit. I feel like a nerd, haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if any of you hippies felt a ripple in the force last night.... I cut my hair off. Look all respectable and shit. I feel like a nerd, haha


Let's see it, NERD!!! Lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if any of you hippies felt a ripple in the force last night.... I cut my hair off. Look all respectable and shit. I feel like a nerd, haha


Hells bells my freak flag went 15 years ago, you can't grow long hair and go bald at the same time.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah yeah guys, just rub it in! Working my ass off here while you all brag about toking up . All good though as I have some more QWISO drying for after work . Good day all!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey giggs how did the Royal Highness turn out?


----------



## Figgy (Jan 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hells bells my freak flag went 15 years ago, you can't grow long hair and go bald at the same time.


Rogain (spelling???) is taking my money right now. This damn crown of your head balding thing is complete bullshit! Getting old just sucks big stanky balls...


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Yeah yeah guys, just rub it in! Working my ass off here while you all brag about toking up . All good though as I have some more QWISO drying for after work . Good day all!


Already good bro!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Rogain (spelling???) is taking my money right now. This damn crown of your head balding thing is complete bullshit! Getting old just sucks big stanky balls...


My forehead starts at the back of my neck.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> My forehead starts at the back of my neck.


Lmfao!!! Haven't heard that one before!  Double like to you kind sir!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn! lake effect snow is blowing from Lake Ontario 130 mi. away
we're having a whiteout.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey giggs how did the Royal Highness turn out?


Flowering out now to see if they're worth the keep. Like 3 diff phenos in 3 seeds lol!

 
Tall one in 1ga back left against wall and 2nd row, 2nd from the right is another.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Man I bet jimmer is getting pounded.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Flowering out now to see if they're worth the keep. Like 3 diff phenos in 3 seeds lol!
> 
> View attachment 3332705
> Tall one in 1ga back left against wall and 2nd row, 2nd from the right is another.


They look good but I'm learning why you guys stay away from big commercial
breeders ,very little consistency.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Man I bet jimmer is getting pounded.


That sounds so dirty in my stoned mind!

He's getting pounded! Lol maybe I should go pound on something!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

16 degrees and a 50 mi per hr west wind, good day to sit by the stove and burn 
'em 'till I drop, ah I think I'll go downstairs and show those girls what's going to
happen to them when they're all grown up.
Latter brothers.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about the knee MD.

For some reason, thinking of myself these days I am sure, but the line from
"Dragonslayer" is what goes thru my mind when I feel a pain for no reason....
"When a dragon get this old, it knows nothing but pain" I worry for the future
but can still say that waking up is a Blessing, so....

I hope the coma was restoring. :0)

JD


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 16, 2015)

The old layover in Dallas, next stop MIA. Did a trade yesterday from a local grower for Snoop dogg OG said it has been tested before at 28% wow!!
So looking forward to growing this out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice have fun in the keys!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> The old layover in Dallas, next stop MIA. Did a trade yesterday from a local grower for Snoop dogg OG said it has been tested before at 28% wow!!
> So looking forward to growing this out
> View attachment 3332750


I've heard about this one. Can't wait to see what you do with her. Gotta pop me some OG seeds see what's in mines


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm ready to step into the future, are you.....


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Pool weather here:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Will be mid 60's all this week here
Garden looks great Mo! got 6 for 6 on the jurple beans, and two look like purple ones to me already


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bluepit #2


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bluepit #2
> View attachment 3332996


That's a double like.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Pool weather here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mo, you need an Anglo pool boy?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey Mo, you need an Anglo pool boy?


And carpenter


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Man I bet jimmer is getting pounded.





giggles26 said:


> That sounds so dirty in my stoned mind!
> 
> He's getting pounded! Lol maybe I should go pound on something!


I don't even know how to respond to this line of thinking but my girl does like rodeo, and at her size, there's some pounding going on.lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I don't even know how to respond to this line of thinking but my girl does like rodeo, and at her size, there's some pounding going on.lol


Hey bro, did you get them damn lake effect whiteouts today?
We had them here for about 4 hours.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey bro, did you get them damn lake effect whiteouts today?
> We had them here for about 4 hours.


When I went to work we did at 6 am but by 10 it was good. Thankfully it was mainly blowing shiet and the accumulation wasn't that bad here. With that being said, if I drove very far in either direction, it was bad.......


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2015)

Evening fellas.
Just got my hands on a 1x1m tent. So im planning on a dog sog run. Never done sog. So what you think about this?
20 plants in 6liter square pots that will fill the 1 meter tent. 600w.
I was thinking of potting up when clones are rooted and then give them a week to settle before 12/12.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm waiting for the girl to get home now and help me with this. The bud is what is in the joint. It's been a long week.............


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm waiting for the girl to get home now and help me with this. The bud is what is in the joint. It's been a long week.............View attachment 3333006


Thats for a loooong week.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2015)

Not sure if it was here or in the BB thread someone asked about how long their Fireballs took to clone. It was J.D.
I had just put some FB snips down and said I would report back. Anyhoo, first couple have legs. Rest are looking a bit slow to go. So yeh, there's my cryptic message, lol. Night night folks.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm ready to step into the future, are you.....
> View attachment 3332912


I swear I have that same red dish!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

Can I get some opinions if this is male or female? I have to get it out of the flood table soon if it's male, but I'm not sure... Man I suck at figuring out regular seeds haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Can I get some opinions if this is male or female? I have to get it out of the flood table soon if it's male, but I'm not sure... Man I suck at figuring out regular seeds haha
> 
> View attachment 3333146


Hard to tell but a boy i think


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2015)

looks like that strange ball to leaf growth...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

That's what I was thinking too  grrrrr it's such a nice plant I'm depressed now  Time to make hash i suppose


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2015)

GD @Dr.D81 that blue pit looks amazing. Is that involved in any of those crosses you sent over?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> GD @Dr.D81 that blue pit looks amazing. Is that involved in any of those crosses you sent over?


Sadly no
It is a sour kush pheno and one of the two i saved from the 20 i popped
Give it another week when i chop it


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey all, bad night - day here knee feels broke as hell, have to get around the house with the cane and shit. O well have great day all, time for a hash coma see if it helps. MD


Knee wrap afte a nice hot epsom salt with 1 bottle of h2o2 added soak the legs 20 min then put an ace bandage or a knee brace can be cloth type to support it. while you bake of coarse.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if any of you hippies felt a ripple in the force last night.... I cut my hair off. Look all respectable and shit. I feel like a nerd, haha


Lmao bro i tell my ole lady hey get the clippers and she cuts it all off. she doesnt touch my beard/face that is mine to trim ect. I had long hair half my life and I like how easy it is to manage and I get sun on my scalp now and love it. Took me a bit though. I still miss my long hair every now and then bro. i send great vibes your way.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 16, 2015)

It looks more like male but more time needed. Wow I caught up and seen some great stuff. My mind isnt here. I took a friend to VA for MRI ect. His tumor in his brain (cant be operated on) got bigger. I Put the word out around here to a few So I can pick up enough herb to make RIck SImpson Oil. It is time to see that it can work for myself. If it was 3 weeks ago I had a lb now I have to find and get it. That is just nuts but he has no time to waste. I will know more tomorrow but looks like it can happen. I will use Pure Grain alcohol to make the oil. Or is Iso 99% just as good?


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Can I get some opinions if this is male or female? I have to get it out of the flood table soon if it's male, but I'm not sure... Man I suck at figuring out regular seeds haha
> 
> View attachment 3333146


fucking males


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 16, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> fucking males


I feel for ya bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> It looks more like male but more time needed. Wow I caught up and seen some great stuff. My mind isnt here. I took a friend to VA for MRI ect. His tumor in his brain (cant be operated on) got bigger. I Put the word out around here to a few So I can pick up enough herb to make RIck SImpson Oil. It is time to see that it can work for myself. If it was 3 weeks ago I had a lb now I have to find and get it. That is just nuts but he has no time to waste. I will know more tomorrow but looks like it can happen. I will use Pure Grain alcohol to make the oil. Or is Iso 99% just as good?


My wife cuts the few hairs I have left but I cut my beard and 'stash if that gets messed up
I don't want to have her to blame, I've had my beard for 35 years.
Good luck with your patient God bless him and you.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 16, 2015)

Quick buddate things seem to be chugging along the SourKushxDeepBlue really seems to be packing on the weight. I de-trellissed the tent didn't realize how bushy the cheese really were.


----------



## moondance (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words and helpful tips, but the pain is here to stay, they both should have been replaced back years ago, then when the truck came over the right one last year it was done. I have good and bad days, the bad ones suck and I feel horrible cause I have to use a cane and shit, old pride and stuff. I was always the one getting it all done now I need help to do small things. I keep on keeping on though. I am hoping to be able to help some more people down the line as I get better at growing and what I am doing and get the right genetics.

I had hair to the middle of my back, till the day I got pulled over coming back from my lawyers, making a payment for bankruptcy, anyway the cop searches me, the car, even takes me shoes off to find nothing. "Why you down here?" "Making a payment sir here is the receipt." Im not that dumb guy, this car runs my wife and kid to work and school, there aint a lick of nothin in it. So because of that hair banging profiling I went home and shaved my head and been shaving it ever since. Now it grows so quick it bugs me to sleep if it's too long HAH LOL. Peace out MD


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Quick buddate things seem to be chugging along the SourKushxDeepBlue really seems to be packing on the weight. I de-trellissed the tent didn't realize how bushy the cheese really were.
> View attachment 3333188 View attachment 3333195


Watch the Cheese it will push everything out of the tent! they get unbelievably
heavy, mine shocked me the last 2-3 weeks they put it on like they were on steroids.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

Da purps stacking up nicely.....


----------



## drolove (Jan 16, 2015)

nice giggles!


----------



## moondance (Jan 16, 2015)

Very Very Very Purple Giggles nice yob!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ah this is more how I like them to look. No more droughts from here on out. Happy girls again 
The original SSH. 

Then there's this, honeybee..
 
Oh and found this diamond in the rough. Nice purple hues, found 3 diff purple pheno's in this bunch. Great job @genuity 
 
Have a great night guys! Gonna go do some pounding  Stay high and prosper! @DoobieBrother I hope all is well bro and to all the others we haven't heard from in awhile!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

Full melt success, ahhhh now it's time to relax  looking good giggs and nyc


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Full melt success, ahhhh now it's time to relax  looking good giggs and nyc View attachment 3333281 View attachment 3333282 View attachment 3333283 View attachment 3333284


I wanna try some!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks great alpha! Get you a half gallon pump sprayer and clean what is left on the screen and you can get it even better


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

I flip the bags inside out and dunk them and spray into a 2nd bucket for the 2nd runs I do with fresh frozen runs  I only use a 25u for 2nd runs if using fresh material, so the 25u will pick up a glob of all the variety microns (160-25u) and makes it much easier to get it all at once on the 2nd run, I don't mind the 2nd runs being mixed because it goes on bowls and bongs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hell yea i am ready to get a new set of bags. Been to damn long, but i did like the dry ice i made with the bag dc sent me.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2015)

Yesterday was an all day trim session on my own, stuck in a tent, lol. Muttering obscenities to myself for 10 hours Got another 10 hour shift to put in but delaying it until Sunday I think (day of rest my erse!) I am getting proper shoulder pains after I trim!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 17, 2015)

I start trimming tomorrow myself, not looking forward to it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

@AlphaPhase - Even if it is a ball it might be OK. OGs from seed will usually throw four balls on the main stem. Pluck them and all is good. The clones will never get them again. You know that it is a good OG if it gets the stem balls from seed! My best Scott's OG seed-grown #1 got them.

Good luck!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Trimming sucks  My hands always swell up to the size of baseball mitts. Hurts so bad, one of the reasons I am so happy I got a new set of bubble bags and fresh frozen is a blessing, no trimming really other than big fan leaves and cutting off the stems and then it's all done. I got 20%+ return on what looked like an oz to start with (an ounce it would be dry I think, but I didn't weigh it). Almost shat myself! I usually get that using dry material, so I definitely kicked my fresh frozen records butt today- Karma genetics for the win!!! Some crystallized stuff right there


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @AlphaPhase - Even if it is a ball it might be OK. OGs from seed will usually throw four balls on the main stem. Pluck them and all is good. The clones will never get them again. You know that it is a good OG if it gets the stem balls from seed! My best Scott's OG seed-grown #1 got them.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Dude that's the best news ever!! I'm a veteran smoking Og's but am fairly new to growing them, there is a couple of preflowers that look like female sort of, if it is female i'll be so happy  I took a cutting and put it into 12/12 because I can't bring myself to throw it out yet, fingers crossed, that's some really great info mo, thanks! You put some hope back into my soul


----------



## papapayne (Jan 17, 2015)

Man that's a good looking honeybee and Dem purps! Nice! Excellent hash as well gents. Got most my seedlings popped now.it feels great having plants going again. keep up the great work guys


stay free stay high,

papa


----------



## papapayne (Jan 17, 2015)

im sure ive read it a thousand times by now, but what can i say, i smoke alot. What is the lineage on honeybee?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @AlphaPhase - Even if it is a ball it might be OK. OGs from seed will usually throw four balls on the main stem. Pluck them and all is good. The clones will never get them again. You know that it is a good OG if it gets the stem balls from seed! My best Scott's OG seed-grown #1 got them.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


I've started a lot of og/og hybrids from seed.
For me, One of the most important things I record when growing from seed(any strain) is if it had a ball/s, and if so how many. That is absolutely what first even qualifies it as a keeper. Naturally, I'm looking for zero nuts. More than a couple balls, from my experience, it will continue to be problematic and throw balls down the road.
I just can't afford to continue to even try out phenos that had more than 1-2 balls for a second run. I've gotten burned to many times. Plucking shit ton of balls is to stressfull, and hurts MY eyeBALLS. But a couple of my favorite flavors did have a couple balls during their first run. My wifi and holygrail to name a couple.
Even though I have found some keepers from breeders (chuckers) like dna/RP, CC, ograskal, i've gotten so tired of dealing with balls lately, i think I'm going to chill on their gear for a while. It gets old.

Ahhhhh, who am I fooling? I'll be trying out more of their gear soon I'm sure! I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I've started a lot of og/og hybrids from seed.
> For me, One of the most important things I record when growing from seed(any strain) is if it had a ball/s, and if so how many. That is absolutely what first even qualifies it as a keeper. Naturally, I'm looking for zero nuts. More than a couple balls, from my experience, it will continue to be problematic and throw balls down the road.
> I just can't afford to continue to even try out phenos that had more than 1-2 balls for a second run. I've gotten burned to many times. Plucking shit ton of balls is to stressfull, and hurts MY eyeBALLS. But a couple of my favorite flavors did have a couple balls during their first run. My wifi and holygrail to name a couple.
> Even though I have found some keepers from breeders (chuckers) like dna/RP, CC, ograskal, i've gotten so tired of dealing with balls lately, i think I'm going to chill on their gear for a while. It gets old.
> ...


I feel where you coming from by not wanting anything that throw balls but that trait is in all cannabis so no matter how stable it can do this from stress or trying to survive. OG, Cookies, Chems and a lot of other elites do that. It's not a super bad thing unless it's just herming like crazy. Balls growing out the buds is not what you want but a couple here and there down low on the plant not a big deal IMHO. Keeping them very happy is best way to prevent that when growing new strains we don't know. Lots of strains once ran from clone don't even produce balls anymore and if they do lots of them are sterile. Not trying to make you run them cus everyone has their preference but don't give up on something especially if you like it cus it may throw more than 1-2 balls. Full herms have to go


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ah this is more how I like them to look. No more droughts from here on out. Happy girls again
> The original SSH.
> View attachment 3333257
> Then there's this, honeybee..
> ...


Told you man you can't be doing this to me  your killing me bro!!! I gotta get time to pop some of these soon. Need some fire purp in my life. @genuity you killed it and giggles you killing it too. Can't wait for a report


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

WOW thing's have been moving FAST in 'Da Club !!!
I'm deffo going to break out the camera before uploading any snap's. Ive finally got a nice Fireball's going at around 7weeks 12/12 with a Sweet Stomper and One DOG left all on same clock,with a Jakes Dreams and Psycosis a few weeks behind. I'll get some better pic's done with the camera, i just took a few quick snap's with the i-pod under the HPS light for to re-open my thread. Im only running a 400w so dont expect them to be like SOMEGUY's LOL ( great plant's mate ), but great GENetic's and a Good old 2010 DOG make it so much better 
Going to start a seperate seed run soon to grow out these Jake's Dreams " Deep Blue male x Engineers Dreams ". I had the space and after seeing the one Garyboy grew and posted on my thread i couldnt help starting one of them early and its seem's to be doing great, good grower, nice looker and looking like a heavy hauler! Im sure Gary said he got over 6 Oz from his!
I'm itching to pheno hunt the Blue Pitt from the BP x Exodus Cheese pip's, so awaiting a couple late entries and ill get another multi strain from seed grow.
The bunch i done last year were all great, the Southern Charm was real nice smoke, pitty i couldnt keep it going but changed thing's about, moved some stuff and hoping this is a better year!

DST... Love the new Sneaker's bro! Great year the Scotch


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh i forgot... Loving the new HOMER Bucket D, jig came through in style it sound's! I thought it was just me that had the bucket problem!!!! well didnt think it was as bad to get the right shape/size. Jig should start his own line of bucket's for bbag's!

Great Snap


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> im sure ive read it a thousand times by now, but what can i say, i smoke alot. What is the lineage on honeybee?


Plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

So im just getting the hang of this new comp. Figured how to copy y Pic's Yeeeeee Haaaaaaa lol

DOG
 

Fireball's
 

Swee Stomper Kush ( Candydrop x Stomper O.G )
 

Jakes Dreams ( Deep Blue x Engineers Dreams )
 
 

I'll get the camera working and take some better GREEN shot's


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og


I think I found the purple gene from every parent lol!

@Cindyguygrower glad to see yea around! Good looking plants to!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah man... happy new year cinders. You got that picture thing down huh? You gonna visit me in spain pal?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thunder Express just finished 3 weeks of flower


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah man... happy new year cinders. You got that picture thing down huh? You gonna visit me in spain pal?


Can be arranged jig, just said to the lass with a BIG Smile  We have just been talking about where to go! Get the Sangria on ice!


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2015)

@giggles26 you sure now how to bring out that fire in them seeds..

Yoga flame

 
She was vegging under the influence,but she is all sobering up now...

And this "red bottom" pheno of mountain gorilla 

 
 
End of 4 weeks 12/12


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og


Have you seen any Plushberry pink phenos in them?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

WOW Gen 4 weeks! That's going to be one FAT cola mate! Looks like the tie down has made her nice and strong!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

@genuity - OMG - it looks like somebody spilled sugar and spaghetti all over your plants! That is the most freaky looking plant I have seen since Dr Grinspoon! I want me some!

LA Confidential outside - smells like cheese!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mo, giggles, cinders , and everyone looking great! Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Genuity i just put the last clone of the purple honeybee in to flower so i will only have the lime green pheno left.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Genuity i just put the last clone of the purple honeybee in to flower so i will only have the lime green pheno left.


You don't like the purple pheno Dr? That green one must be more kush dom


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2015)

So there you are, sitting nicely in your man cave, smoking a joint of Blue Pit mixed with tbisla (moroccan hash). Quietly shaping the lump of bho that is in the sillicon tub at the end of long gangly stumbly fingers....all of a sudden, pop goes the bho and out it jumps from the tub never to be seen again. I searched high and low, was going a bit stoopid. Then checked my clothing, lifted my jumper only to find the oil spread between my belt, jeans, t-shirt, and undies, what a fucking chop. And it's my Nike New York shirt my wife bought me fron NY city....I have it in the freezer to she if I can shatter some of it off. you got to laugh!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You don't like the purple pheno Dr? That green one must be more kush dom


The first purple pheno I had was super fire! It flew off the shelves. It was super potent and with a good cure smelled like straight grape/berry goodness and was super smooth. 1 bowl and I was stuck for hours lol.

I've got high hopes for this new one. She's the first girl I smell every time I step into the room. She's deff loud.

Oh and @DST you sure that wasn't racing stripes in your undies instead of bho lol.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ya my green one was the best one i got. Kind of sucks one purple had no smell and the other was alright. The green #2 i saved is fire


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Ya my green one was the best one i got. Kind of sucks one purple had no smell and the other was alright. The green #2 i saved is fire
> View attachment 3333493


There always be a fire purple cut in my garden waiting for you


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Ya my green one was the best one i got. Kind of sucks one purple had no smell and the other was alright. The green #2 i saved is fire
> View attachment 3333493


Def more of the Purple Kush/Grapestomper OG side. If you have anymore I say pop and see if you get something like Giggles.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 17, 2015)

DST said:


> So there you are, sitting nicely in your man cave, smoking a joint of Blue Pit mixed with tbisla (moroccan hash). Quietly shaping the lump of bho that is in the sillicon tub at the end of long gangly stumbly fingers....all of a sudden, pop goes the bho and out it jumps from the tub never to be seen again. I searched high and low, was going a bit stoopid. Then checked my clothing, lifted my jumper only to find the oil spread between my belt, jeans, t-shirt, and undies, what a fucking chop. And it's my Nike New York shirt my wife bought me fron NY city....I have it in the freezer to she if I can shatter some of it off. you got to laugh!


Been known to do that with chocolate, sorry for your loss...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn Gen! That yoga flame will need a 15g pot soon! What a monster! That red bottom is a beast! Looks great!

Cindyguy- lookin good! let me know how the jakes dream is, I have some beans I'd like to pop sometime soon

Mo- Very nice LA con! That's still outdoor?? Luckyyyyyy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> There always be a fire purple cut. in my garden waiting for you





akhiymjames said:


> Def more of the Purple Kush/Grapestomper OG side. If you have anymore I say pop and see if you get something like Giggles.


No more from gen but i have some nice purple voodoo going, and swamp wrecked is purple. I need to popp some gdp x hb seeds I made. Bob has some going now, so we will see soon on them, i have the jurple, purple bubba x jurple, gdp x fireballs, bobs #1 purple fireballs shit i got more strains than i need. that is why i am dropping some stuff. shit i have all the urkle x snow lotus testers Too
Crap have a purple goji og too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Early frost on the gdp x bp


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

Forgot to post these the other night. Few shots of neon future before the chop....


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 17, 2015)

@Dr.D81 Okay so I take and toss 1/2 the bud from the Swamp wreck into my bowl being lazy I didnt clean it. Guess what, Bam 1 burnt been The ole lady goes oh its a seed. i tried to save it but it was toast. Bro I really hope you make more beens of sw. I love it. I soon will have some of RM3 gear grown. I am gonna grow your gear also. I am so loving life. I talked with a friend he said I can have it in 4 days or so. I then can make the RSO (RIck Simpson Oil).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> @Dr.D81 Okay so I take and toss 1/2 the bud from the Swamp wreck into my bowl being lazy I didnt clean it. Guess what, Bam 1 burnt been The ole lady goes oh its a seed. i tried to save it but it was toast. Bro I really hope you make more beens of sw. I love it. I soon will have some of RM3 gear grown. I am gonna grow your gear also. I am so loving life. I talked with a friend he said I can have it in 4 days or so. I then can make the RSO (RIck Simpson Oil).


That is great about the oil!
yea i should have said i deseed as i go


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is great about the oil!
> yea i should have said i deseed as i go


That explains the high I get from it. Female's that are prego always gives me a diff high. Takes me on another level. Makes since now. That been is all good bro. I knew better. I have been drinking and was lazy. Oh I feel so good SW is very good. I like it allot.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No more from gen but i have some nice purple voodoo going, and swamp wrecked is purple. I need to popp some gdp x hb seeds I made. Bob has some going now, so we will see soon on them, i have the jurple, purple bubba x jurple, gdp x fireballs, bobs #1 purple fireballs shit i got more strains than i need. that is why i am dropping some stuff. shit i have all the urkle x snow lotus testers Too
> Crap have a purple goji og too


I have some gdp x hb seeds going right now too. Mine are still babies in cups.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've got some sw beans left I believe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Man i got some great phenos with the ones i popped. It is just luck off the draw on getting that special plant. I love finding something you are not expecting. Like looking for a nice purple honeybee and finding a stinky sweet green one. The swamp wreck i made when i was working on doing s1 og kush seed and crossed the pw too


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

I wasn't expecting to find neon future lol. I can't wait to sample her! 

I've got all kinds of colorful strains right now. Could make for a pretty flower room lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

That Sweet Stomper looks good. Can't wait to see some nice pix of her without the hps light.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

That neon looks slamming giggs! 

I got 3 sour cherries germed, 2 went in promix for practice and one in hydro, super stoked for sour cherrrryyyyyyy. The other pic is the beast karma og fe-male¿


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh snap, I haven't looked at the purple paralysis in a little while so checked on em now and they are going through some dope looking changes! So unique!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh snap, I haven't looked at the purple paralysis in a little while so checked on em now and they are going through some dope looking changes! So unique! View attachment 3333741


I have to get some of hemlock's strains before they sell out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's a better pic, it looks poisonous or something!  I like it, not sure if this is part of it "fading" as I'm still at. 95ec so wouldn't think it's deficiency fading, would be so cool if it's genetic


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Is Hemlock aa breeder? What strains do they have? You have me intrigued I've never heard of Hemlock :/


Dr.D81 said:


> I have to get some of hemlock's strains before they sell out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Smell cherry, sour cherry and more are his. He is with BB


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

OHHH! Ok awesome, that makes sense, I was like who is hemlock ?! lol, it's good to know some background info on BB, I'll put that in my memory bank brotha. I'm really excited for the sour cherry because of the pics I've seen here. I also got qrazy quake because I've had cheese quake over the summer and think it's similar. The jakes dreams freebies sound awesome too because I really wanted engineers dream and the jakes dream is a cross of that which should be great


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

Fireballs #1
bout 8 wks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yea boy!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs #1
> bout 8 wks
> 
> View attachment 3333774 View attachment 3333775


That Fireball is insane!!! Just super gorgeous. What she smelling like Bob? I know you've answered this a zillion times


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice fireball! it looks similar to the 24k I just harvested  how's it yield? I didn't get much fr om the 24k


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That Fireball is insane!!! Just super gorgeous. What she smelling like Bob? I know you've answered this a zillion times


Im really bad with relating smells..."dank weed" 



AlphaPhase said:


> Nice fireball! it looks similar to the 24k I just harvested  how's it yield? I didn't get much frView attachment 3333803 om the 24k


not a big yielder but quality is great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is the fireballs f3 i have going


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2015)

I dusted that Fb with your Blue Moonshine Doc


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Im really bad with relating smells..."dank weed"
> 
> 
> not a big yielder but quality is great


Believe I know man. I have hard time getting all the flavors there. I get speak on dominate only lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Im really bad with relating smells..."dank weed"
> 
> 
> not a big yielder but quality is great


Right on brother, it looks supreme! I am getting a small tent so I can grow the lower yielding quality strains for my head stach and use my bigger tent for quality but production strains. The best of the best never yield very well so I've come to realize that but I still want to grow them 
I'm the same way with smells man, my gf has to decipher the strains that I can't figure out  she came to the conclusion the tangilope smells like body odor and rotten oranges mixed with some sort of spice. Yeah, gross is all I could say lol, my 24kwg really smells like nothing, it's weird, it smells good as a concentrate but as flowers there's only a very slight lemon smell, not the in your face og smell that burns the nose


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

I love describing smells and tastes. I always find myself burying my nose in flowers and everything lol!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on brother, it looks supreme! I am getting a small tent so I can grow the lower yielding quality strains for my head stach and use my bigger tent for quality but production strains. The best of the best never yield very well so I've come to realize that but I still want to grow them
> I'm the same way with smells man, my gf has to decipher the strains that I can't figure out  she came to the conclusion the tangilope smells like body odor and rotten oranges mixed with some sort of spice. Yeah, gross is all I could say lol, my 24kwg really smells like nothing, it's weird, it smells good as a concentrate but as flowers there's only a very slight lemon smell, not the in your face og smell that burns the nose


I emailed yea back and I think you will like what you see!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2015)

I may be mistaken but I think sour cherry is Don G&T's. And I think the smelly cherry is hemlocks. Along with the Black SS


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I may be mistaken but I think sour cherry is Don G&T's. And I think the smelly cherry is hemlocks. Along with the Black SS


Haha could been a while since i looked


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

Working on some new moms and dads:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I may be mistaken but I think sour cherry is Don G&T's. And I think the smelly cherry is hemlocks. Along with the Black SS


Give the man a gold star. And thoughts out to Hemlock who just got pinched with weight.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

DST said:


> Give the man a gold star. And thoughts out to Hemlock who just got pinched with weight.


Sad to hear a fellow community person getting pinched. No way in hell this should be happening. One day we will never have to worry again


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2015)

ivve had the privilege to grow over 5 dozen seeds of hemlocks. Every female would have been a keeper. Some of the best genetics I have ever had.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2015)

That is the worst news possible D! 

I love Sour Cherry and have really enjoyed working with Hemlock here.

Bummer!

JD


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 18, 2015)

First off I want to start by saying that I am pretty happy that I finally grew a pair some months ago when I decided to get into HID and 600 watts has been treating me pretty well. Usually I don't really have too many questions, I mostly like to just do my own thing and try out different products when I can afford it, so that I figure out what works for me. I have some questions here and there or like to double check and get others opinions because I still lack confidence and a lot of the time the answers I get end up being something I had forgotten about but had heard or read some other time. I still don't claim to be pro but I'm getting pretty good or at least I'm happy with the results I've been getting, for the most part and I have been continuing to get better results each grow. However I've only been serious about applying myself to indoor since February 2014, when I finally got setup with HID. Prior to getting setup with HID I was pussyfooting around and only had indoor experience with gear that really didn't have much potential, 4 foot flouro shop lights, cfl's but not very many, LED's with huge hype but I wasn't impressed, and so on. Aside from all of that most of my grow experience is with outdoor. Either way indoor's or out I haven't been weighing my final results till now. 
This is where my latest question is, because I don't have enough indoor grows or log's from prior grows to know if my numbers are looking good.
I'm content with what I get, but for the amount of time, money, work and what not that I've been putting into this I feel like my final results should be even better.
My most recent grow I did 8 plants. Which this is a medical grow and there are two patients living here so I'm still legal. Two of the plants I was told when I bought the clones that they grow stringy. So I was prepared for some stretch. I harvested those two early and the smoke was still good, but I didn't get much off either plant. Never even bothered to weigh the bud. Those two plants were basically just a growing experiment anyway. My main grow that I was focused on was the 6 Blue Dream. From these 6 plants my dry weight of just bud was a little over 11 ounces. Again I'm happy with what I got but I was expecting that I should be doing better. I read a long time back that for indoor a grower who is doing things right should be able to get 1 gram per watt. When I do the math 11Oz x 28.4grams only comes out to 312.4 grams which is a bit shy of that 600 or so mark I was dreaming about. I still pulled close to 2Oz per plant. Maybe I just needed to put more plants in there? 
Then again I'm not sure if growers usually go by wet or dry weight. Mine still might have a bit more curing to do even, but I'm calling it finished for now. 
One thing that was mentioned here was dry Kool Bloom, and I picked up some of this for my next grow. It didn't get here in time to use any on this past grow.
I'm also going to be trying big bud coco formula, as well as some other products, and I'm even going to grow from seed this time too which I've not done for some time now, so I'm getting excited about my next grow. I'm just not too sure if the weight I've been getting is reasonably or if it really is like only half of what I ought to be pulling. Any input on this would me much appreciated. If you don't mind let me know what type of weight some of you are getting with your 600 watts and what nutes you use, soil verses hydro and so on. That way I have more to compare with.

The beans I ordered for my next grow are Sensi Skunk #1 auto/fem x3, Dina Fem White Widow feminized x1, and two afghani regular. The last three were freebies. I've also got two trained Jilly Bean plants that I've been messing around with under some t5 and I will probably just bloom these two plants instead of keeping either one as a mother for a different experiment I was working on. There is also a Blue Dream monster crop clone cut from my last crop three weeks into bloom. I'm mostly aiming for some intense smells out of my next grow and want to see how some of the gear I picked out works. I don't really care that much if I'm not hitting that 1 gram per watt range but it sure would be nice to be getting a big more out of it, or a pat on the back and a gold star for doing good enough I suppose haha. Sorry for writing so much but in a nut shell that pretty much sums up where I'm at for now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> First off I want to start by saying that I am pretty happy that I finally grew a pair some months ago when I decided to get into HID and 600 watts has been treating me pretty well. Usually I don't really have too many questions, I mostly like to just do my own thing and try out different products when I can afford it, so that I figure out what works for me. I have some questions here and there or like to double check and get others opinions because I still lack confidence and a lot of the time the answers I get end up being something I had forgotten about but had heard or read some other time. I still don't claim to be pro but I'm getting pretty good or at least I'm happy with the results I've been getting, for the most part and I have been continuing to get better results each grow. However I've only been serious about applying myself to indoor since February 2014, when I finally got setup with HID. Prior to getting setup with HID I was pussyfooting around and only had indoor experience with gear that really didn't have much potential, 4 foot flouro shop lights, cfl's but not very many, LED's with huge hype but I wasn't impressed, and so on. Aside from all of that most of my grow experience is with outdoor. Either way indoor's or out I haven't been weighing my final results till now.
> This is where my latest question is, because I don't have enough indoor grows or log's from prior grows to know if my numbers are looking good.
> I'm content with what I get, but for the amount of time, money, work and what not that I've been putting into this I feel like my final results should be even better.
> My most recent grow I did 8 plants. Which this is a medical grow and there are two patients living here so I'm still legal. Two of the plants I was told when I bought the clones that they grow stringy. So I was prepared for some stretch. I harvested those two early and the smoke was still good, but I didn't get much off either plant. Never even bothered to weigh the bud. Those two plants were basically just a growing experiment anyway. My main grow that I was focused on was the 6 Blue Dream. From these 6 plants my dry weight of just bud was a little over 11 ounces. Again I'm happy with what I got but I was expecting that I should be doing better. I read a long time back that for indoor a grower who is doing things right should be able to get 1 gram per watt. When I do the math 11Oz x 28.4grams only comes out to 312.4 grams which is a bit shy of that 600 or so mark I was dreaming about. I still pulled close to 2Oz per plant. Maybe I just needed to put more plants in there?
> ...


Don't stress too much on gpw because NO SETUP is the same so that's not a good measuring stick for everyone to base of the same strain. Blue Dream is a big yielder but I don't see where you said what medium you were growing in but soil runs don't yield the same as hydro but taste oh so much better but hydro is good too when done right. For 6 plants under a 600 you did very well to me. I'm not big on yield I like quality but who doesn't like a good quality yielding strain and you have one there with the Blue Dream. Keep trying to perfect your conditions and learn the strain that your growing so you can get her to perform to her abilities. Training helps yield too but when it's all said and done yield comes from genetics and how well you grow the plant. Focus on that and you should be good. Was a great run to me so keep it up. I say long as you get over 10oz and close to the lb your doing good. Maximizing your setup for optimal conditions and knowing your strains will get you the most out of them. Also root space is key to yield too. Don't expect to harvest 4oz plants in 1gal but it can be done with right genetics and person keeps it happy but very hard to do as I one like this now. 

I do a mix of organic and hydro plants but only organic soil right now. Hydro coming back soon and I only do a couple hydro plants anyway as I grow the very big. You may like the autos but I'm not really a fan of them. Yes they're good for some people and some of them are fire too but no preference for them. That White Widow should be good and would be interested to see what's in the Afghani. JillyBean is loved by a few on here so treat her well. Hopes this helps. I'm sure more will chime in for ya


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That Sweet Stomper looks good. Can't wait to see some nice pix of her without the hps light.


On the Way


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't stress too much on gpw because NO SETUP is the same so that's not a good measuring stick for everyone to base of the same strain. Blue Dream is a big yielder but I don't see where you said what medium you were growing in but soil runs don't yield the same as hydro but taste oh so much better but hydro is good too when done right. For 6 plants under a 600 you did very well to me. I'm not big on yield I like quality but who doesn't like a good quality yielding strain and you have one there with the Blue Dream. Keep trying to perfect your conditions and learn the strain that your growing so you can get her to perform to her abilities. Training helps yield too but when it's all said and done yield comes from genetics and how well you grow the plant. Focus on that and you should be good. Was a great run to me so keep it up. I say long as you get over 10oz and close to the lb your doing good. Maximizing your setup for optimal conditions and knowing your strains will get you the most out of them. Also root space is key to yield too. Don't expect to harvest 4oz plants in 1gal but it can be done with right genetics and person keeps it happy but very hard to do as I one like this now.
> 
> I do a mix of organic and hydro plants but only organic soil right now. Hydro coming back soon and I only do a couple hydro plants anyway as I grow the very big. You may like the autos but I'm not really a fan of them. Yes they're good for some people and some of them are fire too but no preference for them. That White Widow should be good and would be interested to see what's in the Afghani. JillyBean is loved by a few on here so treat her well. Hopes this helps. I'm sure more will chime in for ya


I grew them in 3 gal smart pots with TGA super soil and additional additives.
SunShine advanced ultra coir for the top layer.
The taste, smell, density, color, frosty, hairy, is not so rock hard that it is tough to grind, or too sticky to where it gums up my grinder, thick smoke, stays lit, nice weight per nug, leaf to bud ratio was good, didn't have problems with mold or bugs, or otherwise any major issues during the entire grow. The effect from the smoke is just right for me too. It performed pretty well. I would grow that cut again for sure. I might not change anything except maybe more plants, if I grow that cut again. Maybe add the dry kool bloom, or big bud. It turned out really nice. I say I keep getting better each grow so going with that in mind I wouldn't hesitate to say this was the best grow I've done yet, indoor or out. haha, the only thing about putting more plants in there just means more trimming and trimming is one of my biggest gripes about growing, so maybe I'm fine with the number I've been growing. Trimming is such a pita.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 18, 2015)

Looking good! Damn i just slept 13 hours..
My attempts at qwiso always go bad.. But the oil is crazy strong.. Mixed it with some kief and ice water hash. Gonna do some bho today..
 
1 of the Black Berry Og got some blue tint over it. Hard to get on cam.
 
Hope yall have a great day..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2015)

Yo twistitup. I've been growing indoor only for 6 years now. I average something like 0.5 grams per watt in my setup. Never been over 0.6 g per w I don't think, and I thimk I do alright.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 18, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Looking good! Damn i just slept 13 hours..
> My attempts at qwiso always go bad


Make sure you are freezing your bud and ISO, and stick to the 30 second light shake. Non frozen bud or long shake times pull too much plant matter into the final product.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Make sure you are freezing your bud and ISO, and stick to the 30 second light shake. Non frozen bud or long shake times pull too much plant matter into the final product.


Good info. Most people think you need to shake for very long time or let it soak for long time but like you said pulls out to much plant matter. Need to make me some it's been so long. Got some Blue Dream trim too


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Make sure you are freezing your bud and ISO, and stick to the 30 second light shake. Non frozen bud or long shake times pull too much plant matter into the final product.


Yeah i only shaked for 20 but then i stupidly pour it and plant matter into the filter. Its still very smokeable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I may be mistaken but I think sour cherry is Don G&T's. And I think the smelly cherry is hemlocks. Along with the Black SS


other way round brother, smelly cherry was me and sour cherry is half SC. still gutted for hemlock. Stand up dude


----------



## Figgy (Jan 18, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Yeah i only shaked for 20 but then i stupidly pour it and plant matter into the filter. Its still very smokeable


Something I have found out is you can do a double run, and come out with two different forms of qwiso. Use whole nugs, but do everything else the same (freezing, 30 secs). Wash the bud twice, and keep separate. The first run will come out as shatter, and the second has more of the oils. This has at least been my experience over the past couple runs.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> other way round brother, smelly cherry was me and sour cherry is half SC. still gutted for hemlock. Stand up dude


What part of the world is Hemlock in? Does anyone know what kind of charges he's facing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2015)

he's in FL think he said cultivation and sale.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's in FL think he said cultivation and sale.


Damn that fuckin sucks ass yo. I hate to hear this about us non-threatening people. Too many real criminals out there to be fuckin with instead of somebody growing a plant that doesn't harm or kill anyone. Hopefully they won't crucify him since they're very pro cannabis in Fl even tho it didn't pass which it should have.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's in FL think he said cultivation and sale.


Damn really? I thought he was in Oregon or some shit! 

Sucks to hear that shit. Sucks been there done that. Hope he's got a good attorney. That's the only thing that saved my ass!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2015)

I think he's gonna be ok, circumstances are in his favour.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

My wife's condition helped me out a lot to! 

Wish they would just legalize the shit so we wouldn't have to go through shit like this. Go spend our money where it's needed not on some dude growing a plant that grows naturally! We're getting closer, maybe Obama will legalize right before he leaves office lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Obama hates America i would hope for anything good from him!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Obama hates America i would hope for anything good from him!


I hate Obama with a passion but I can dream right...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I hate Obama with a passion but I can dream right...


Yea we can
Damn thing is we could clear our debt selling fire weed to the world


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea we can
> Damn thing is we could clear our debt selling fire weed to the world


Could, but big pharma doesn't want us to...

There's to many greedy bastards in this world that care more for money then people well being. Oh you have chronic pain? Here take these pills but let us know if you have nausea, diarrhea, liver failure, hair falling out, lost goes on and on but yet a plant that hasn't killed 1 person and can cure many alignments is supposedly as bad as coke. I'm an ex coke head and have OD many times but yet it's worse for you. Fucking ridiculous...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bow wow. Dad please can we go outside...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 18, 2015)

Check this out.
I was leasing my car and the lease was coming to an end so I traded it in on another car on Thursday. That same afternoon I went to show the car to my neighbor and there was what looked like an entire ant colony in the drivers door jamb. I took some pics and called the dealer and they said they'd take care of it. I took it in Friday morning and waited for an hour and a half while they dicked around with the ants. Eventually they gave me the car back and I went home. Two hours later I opened the car so my daughter and I could go get some lunch and there were more ants than the first time. I had to take the car back to them.

The dealer ended up bombing the car so I told them I didn't want the same car back no matter what. A day later I drove home in a different vehicle entirely but I feel like I got an even better deal than I was getting on the ant car.

I'm now the owner of a small SUV instead of a sporty hatchback and am a happy camper.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2015)

Yay ants!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Yay ants!


Yeah, I guess so huh. It was really bumming me out until I drove the car I ended up with. I really like how this car drives and looks and it's bigger than my old one so it will work better for doing things with the kids and working and everything.

One thing I find funny is this car has the exact same engine as my old car. Bigger and heavier car with the same engine. It doesn't feel slow or anything like that though. The other car was pretty quick and this one just feels normal/average.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 18, 2015)

My grow dog, Budly.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Love the old man shoe


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Love the old man shoe


Comfort before style any day!!!(lol)


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 18, 2015)

It saddens me to read about Hemlock, even though I do not know him your emotion
toward him means he is an honorable and upright man and our kind should always
give respect to this.
My thoughts are with him and I will pray for a favorable outcome.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2015)

hemlock is a well respected member of this community and here is a link to what happened

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bb-grow-dog-kush-canna-cup-entry-2012-deep-blue-psycho-killer-d.660985/page-162

look for his post...it's in the lower part of this page.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2015)

Oop,s Dons correct, Jigs wrong, I am wrong, lol. Sour Cherry is Hemlocks....so glad that's cleared up.
Anyhoo, pretty high at the moment. I've been freezing fresh trim for ages and doing ice that way, I recently went back to drying my trim, then freezing and doing ice with that. Now I just tried out "live resin", or fresh weed with butane extraction. I find it amusing that there are so many sub phrases and terms for making hash Anyway, the return was not great but I just froze a bunch of fresh lower larf from doon Button Ben, was dog, I even rammed the stems the lot in there. Froze it up then chopped it all up a bit then in the tube. Then back in the freezer and froze that as well. Only thing I didn't do was freeze the butane. I just had bad feelings about having compressed gas cannisters inside my house in a freezer.....this is what came out.


Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 18, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> On the Way


So ive took a few pic's with camera, had to be quickies so excuse the quality.
Heres the Sweet Stomper without the hps as requested


DOG


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 18, 2015)

Got a few others but the lass is bursting my swede to get the comp and they are still on camera, get em up shortly!
Man that Dog looks good! 
Oh.... As I said when I heard budolskie had a dog seed up his grow. My selfie seed's ( I grew this from ) ive seen put out some sacks on 2-3 out 20 but its like infertile nuts, heres a clear example, I missed this but its done nothing! Not a pip!
 
Sorry bud, think it was thatother Dog mate!


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2015)

DST said:


> Oop,s Dons correct, Jigs wrong, I am wrong, lol. Sour Cherry is Hemlocks....so glad that's cleared up.
> Anyhoo, pretty high at the moment. I've been freezing fresh trim for ages and doing ice that way, I recently went back to drying my trim, then freezing and doing ice with that. Now I just tried out "live resin", or fresh weed with butane extraction. I find it amusing that there are so many sub phrases and terms for making hash Anyway, the return was not great but I just froze a bunch of fresh lower larf from doon Button Ben, was dog, I even rammed the stems the lot in there. Froze it up then chopped it all up a bit then in the tube. Then back in the freezer and froze that as well. Only thing I didn't do was freeze the butane. I just had bad feelings about having compressed gas cannisters inside my house in a freezer.....this is what came out.
> View attachment 3334111
> View attachment 3334112
> Peace, DST


Hahahaha...I used to cook some stuff with 7up,that would come out looking like that....flashbacks..


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Early frost on the gdp x bpView attachment 3333644


Looking great, had 2 beauties both males --- I think, next time will wait longer before I deem them non fem... had never heard that about the Kush having balls


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Looking great, had 2 beauties both males --- I think, next time will wait longer before I deem them non fem... had never heard that about the Kush having balls


I have been sexing by preflowers for 18 years and i still get cought wrong from time to time. I just keep males for a bit to judge them and that has saved my ass.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Could, but big pharma doesn't want us to...
> 
> There's to many greedy bastards in this world that care more for money then people well being. Oh you have chronic pain? Here take these pills but let us know if you have nausea, diarrhea, liver failure, hair falling out, lost goes on and on but yet a plant that hasn't killed 1 person and can cure many alignments is supposedly as bad as coke. I'm an ex coke head and have OD many times but yet it's worse for you. Fucking ridiculous...


Nailed it!!!!! That's what it all comes down to they know they won't be able to dominate the market so they keep the federal ban on it. If it's legal in the federal city DC why they just don't change the law period. But too much money invested in man medicine and it takes away from them so it'll still be a while but hopefully soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nailed it!!!!! That's what it all comes down to they know they won't be able to dominate the market so they keep the federal ban on it. If it's legal in the federal city DC why they just don't change the law period. But too much money invested in man medicine and it takes away from them so it'll still be a while but hopefully soon


And the criminal justice / prison for profit system dont forget them


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2015)

I agree. I hate pharmacy companies and how they only want the money. They really dont care if we die as long as they get some of your money


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I agree. I hate pharmacy companies and how they only want the money. They really dont care if we die as long as they get some of your money


Some? Lol they want it all. Before cannabis my meds a month without insurance was $2400! Who the fuck can afford that, and what's worse is cancer meds and shit are even more. 

Oh and I had a dog release some love juice lol. Been finding a few beans. Oh well maybe some cool crosses lol! Must of missed a sac when I was on vaca. All good, new clones have no nuts just all girly parts


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Make sure you are freezing your bud and ISO, and stick to the 30 second light shake. Non frozen bud or long shake times pull too much plant matter into the final product.


Have you ever made qwiso using hash? If so, same rules apply? I've never used hash for qwiso but would like to run a few grams of hash with some 99% iso. I was thinking of just letting it evap mostly with room temp heat and then 115 degrees low heat the last 5 minutes of evap, what do ya think? Same shake process for hash?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just came back up to see what's going on. The girls went through their transplant
CP, EX, PW x OG have their feet in the ground and running, they didn't skip a beat.
I have 2 dog babies and 1 OG up now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

That sucks about Hemlock even though I just heard of him yesterday, I feel his pain and wish him the best :/


That's awesome about the new car/better deal from the ant brigade dez!


Damn nice hash dst! Crumble/budder is my favorite bho out of all the consistency

Oldman/Dr d-those aren't Oldman shoes, those are awesome shoes!! !lol

So I had a new experience with a dab. Kinda scared me at first. I don't know if my dab was too big but I tripped balls on weed last night for a couple hours then fell asleep and slept the best I ever have in years. Thinking about further refinement with qwiso for a few microns of hash that are iffy but I've never made qwiso with hash before, never a better time to try new things though so off to the store I go for some iso (ever clear is illegal in CA  )


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay here is my ghost under T5's at day 16 from pistils showing.










I must say I love the dam 648 watt T5 light. 7-8 more weeks and omg is she gonna be amazing.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey I have some shoes like that @oldman and @AlphaPhase!!!

Those bitches are comfy!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hey I have some shoes like that @oldman and @AlphaPhase!!!
> 
> Those bitches are comfy!!!


I told my ole lady the other day I want a pair of those for the house. I love them. I had a pair before and lost them to the fire I had(smoke damage)


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 18, 2015)

Trendin' with the moc's.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

Cool band name! "Smoke Damage"


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2015)

28g of something....me think it needs a purge 
 
Smokes like an oil pipeline..


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> 28g of something....me think it needs a purge
> View attachment 3334236
> Smokes like an oil pipeline..


Did you pull that out of the toilet lmao. Wow that looks like simpson oil baked in oven. I bet it smoked allot better than it looks.


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Did you pull that out of the toilet lmao. Wow that looks like simpson oil baked in oven. I bet it smoked allot better than it looks.


I think it's multi resinous patty...definitely smokes better than it looks
I even think it has some fiskar hash bits..mmmmm


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think it's multi resinous patty...definitely smokes better than it looks
> I even think it has some fiskar hash bits..mmmmm


Well get over here and lets smoke it till we pass out lmao. When they ask what did you do last night we answer "smoked stuff that looked like poop till we passed out" lmao


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

@Mo Thee bsb male that you have. Do you know which pheno it is? I know its hard to tell,but I have the purple pheno of bsb and would like to make beans. How many phenos did u get from yours? I know of 3 purple, pink, green. I had a purple and a green.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah fuck pharma companies and the doctors on their payroll. No such thing as treatment anymore because theres a pill for that lol....
This shit just came to light in my state, really sad. Its not near me but is par for the course for most area hospitals.
http://host.madison.com/news/local/govt-and-politics/report-tomah-va-hospital-overprescribed-painkillers/article_56b9c78b-50c1-5363-b6c8-f6db719d9915.html


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice oil variations. So sry to hear bout Hemlock, best of all..
I did a stupid one, with 50g or so in a 2l coke bottle. I had a moment of wtf are you doing right after i started to fill gas in. Well got 3 bottles in and it actually worked very well. But i did not have enough warm water for evaporation and it was so cold i had to take it with me in the car. Once again i had that what the fuck am i doing.. As i pull into my driveway i had not spilled anything, but then i brake a little to hard  half of the oil is in the car seat..
 
Working it..
Noticed roots on all my dog s1(Pheno2) clones but clones from different pheno have yet to show.. Funky..
Im so high so tired i think im crashing..


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

If i had a dollar every time oil was uncooperative and left its sticky mark on my shit I could probably buy a ounce lol. Last place I lived had quite a few random bits of shatter in the carpet.... Now the place I live at has linoleum so I can hunt that shit down when a piece breaks off and flies across the room lol.
Sorry to hear about your car seat. And sorry to hear about hemlock, hope his case gets thrown out on some dumb technicality, cops are pretty sloppy sometimes.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have you ever made qwiso using hash? If so, same rules apply? I've never used hash for qwiso but would like to run a few grams of hash with some 99% iso. I was thinking of just letting it evap mostly with room temp heat and then 115 degrees low heat the last 5 minutes of evap, what do ya think? Same shake process for hash?


I haven't tried that yet. Not sure if I would either. I'm too lazy. I evape mine for 24 hours with a fan blowing over the Pyrex. I don't do heat. I would imagine sticking to the 30 secs should be fine.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 18, 2015)

Without the plant matter i think you should shake until you are certain the hash has broken up fully..


----------



## Figgy (Jan 18, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Without the plant matter i think you should shake until you are certain the hash has broken up fully..


I'm thinking the hash would dissolve pretty quickly depending on what form you have it in. Crumble = quick, puck = little bit longer? I'm no qwiso expert though. Just been my go to method due to simplicity.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks guys, I did a 30 sec shake, not all dissolved but I ran it through the filters anyway, and then added alcohol to what didn't dissolve and put it in the freezer for a second run. It's looking really promising in color for the first run


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a griddle that runs at 100 degrees and doing a water bath at 100ish (water is 110 iso is 102) I might take it off the water bath if it's not dry by bedtime and let it evap at room temp though


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh and the only reason I'm running the hash is because it's the 2nd run of fresh frozen and it wasn't exactly perfectly clean on the 160 and 25 bag, the others I'm keeping, holy hell the 90 and 120 are insane


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @Mo Thee bsb male that you have. Do you know which pheno it is? I know its hard to tell,but I have the purple pheno of bsb and would like to make beans. How many phenos did u get from yours? I know of 3 purple, pink, green. I had a purple and a green.


He got it from SG. I would ask him



AlphaPhase said:


> I have a griddle that runs at 100 degrees and doing a water bath at 100ish (water is 110 iso is 102) I might take it off the water bath if it's not dry by bedtime and let it evap at room temp though


I use mine to evaporate my oil.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gdp x bp


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks guys, I did a 30 sec shake, not all dissolved but I ran it through the filters anyway, and then added alcohol to what didn't dissolve and put it in the freezer for a second run. It's looking really promising in color for the first runView attachment 3334380


Perfect shake Alpha. That's why it's so beautiful in color. It didn't soak and you didn't overshake so it's looks damn good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks brotha, it was a super small run, I'm hoping 2 grams come out of it or so, should last a while for me though, strictly night cap material  I had no idea what to expect from using hash, but it looks to be totally worth it for the crappy micron hash I put in there, I think next time I do this method with hash I'll grind it up to dust first somehow, I bet it would have all devolved alot easier but I'm not sure how to grind it with out a micro plane


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks brotha, it was a super small run, I'm hoping 2 grams come out of it or so, should last a while for me though, strictly night cap material  I had no idea what to expect from using hash, but it looks to be totally worth it for the crappy micron hash I put in there, I think next time I do this method with hash I'll grind it up to dust first somehow, I bet it would have all devolved alot easier but I'm not sure how to grind it with out a micro plane


Okay i am a bit lost you are takinghash and using alcohol to break it down into simpson oil?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Damn doc, that's a beast male! It's gotta be so awesome making your own babies, if I ever get more space to work with I'll have to get some tips on all the pollen stuff


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Qwiso shatter I'm hoping to get out of the process but we will see what happens, I've never used hash before with iso, but I've made some nice dabs using iso and buds, this is new to me using 2nd grade hash though, I can't even imagine using my first grade hash it might kill a person lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Something that looks like this is my aim, for use in a oil rig, it's easier to smoke she shatter/taffy consistency stuff out of a rig than the oil, the oil is more for ingestion rather than smoking and that rso oil is insanely strong, I think they use a pound of buds per batch (vial of oil), can't imagine how intense it is but it is a miracle treatment that's for sure. Here's a before and after rso from my friends patient , it's graphic so if you have a weak stomach don't look. Now THAT'S medicine.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Woah, I like almost don't believe that, but from far be it from me to shit on it with no evidence otherwise. That pic looks like some Ripley's believe it or not shit though...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, tell me about it. He passed on after he was raided (was not in a med state). Within 6 months after he was put on probation for possession of concentrated cannabis and a few plants he died from the tumors coming back (has to stop rso treatments). It's a miracle drug if you dig deep and talk to/ meet the people living this Ripley shit brotha, it's mind blowing, that's why I'll never stop helping patients, shit I'm a patient myself, not to that degree but I have my issues and mj is a god send


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2015)

I think it'll be a success, maybe 30-45 min left and should be ready, so it works well yall. If you have some crappy hash you can make golden candy


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Something that looks like this is my aim, for use in a oil rig, it's easier to smoke she shatter/taffy consistency stuff out of a rig than the oil, the oil is more for ingestion rather than smoking and that rso oil is insanely strong, I think they use a pound of buds per batch (vial of oil), can't imagine how intense it is but it is a miracle treatment that's for sure. Here's a before and after rso from my friends patient , it's graphic so if you have a weak stomach don't look. Now THAT'S medicine.


What the?
Omg man! I'm almost certainly going to have some weird ass dreams tonight now. Wow


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

Neon future tester.....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2015)

*fire one up*

*Long-term pot smoking has no significant effect on lung functions: new study *
*Researchers at Emory University find little evidence of breathing problems in daily smokers. Marijuana use didn’t impair ability to exhale. *
BY  Deborah Hastings 
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
Saturday, January 17, 2015, 12:03 PM



*280*



*10*

*4K*








graphixel/Getty ImagesA new study says long-term pot use doesn’t significantly harm lung functions.
A doobie a day may keep the doctor away, a new study suggests.
Smoking a joint every day for 20 years does not result in adverse lung functions or significantly threaten disease, according to research conducted at Emory University in Atlanta.
The study will be featured in an upcoming issue of the medical journal Annals of the American Thoracic Society.
Researchers studied a cross-section of adults aged 18 to 49 and determined that daily marijuana use over 20 years did not significantly harm a person's ability to exhale at a normal rate, which is a key determining factor in identifying lung disease.
"Lifetime marijuana use up to 20 joint-years is not associated with adverse changes in spirometric (exhalation strength) measures of lung health," the study said.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2015)

Whew finally done trimming! The last 5hrs have been a blur, thank you scissor hash!!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 19, 2015)

Its cool to see reports like that! I mean, I think we all know this, but its nice to see main steam journals and the communities outside of our growers community discovering the truth.

Hopefully the feds will soon realize that legislating morality doesn't work


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2015)

Me other 5 pits, a hermie dog pip and bubblegum pip the dog has pollinated 

My other 3 pits a m8 started for me for a little head start with time 

And my 3 clones I'm hoping to see roots in the next couple days


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Trimming LA Con:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

@DST - Have you heard from DoobieBrother? Do you have his email?

@shishkaboy - Doc is right - SomeGuy gave me the BSB male. He is the expert on its background. Stems have some purple but the leaves are green so far.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Me other 5 pits, a hermie dog pip and bubblegum pip the dog has pollinated View attachment 3334625
> 
> My other 3 pits a m8 started for me for a little head start with time View attachment 3334627
> 
> And my 3 clones I'm hoping to see roots in the next couple daysView attachment 3334628


Watch out for that dog s1. If its anything like the one I have she will stink as a baby.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - Have you heard from DoobieBrother? Do you have his email?
> 
> @shishkaboy - Doc is right - SomeGuy gave me the BSB male. He is the expert on its background. Stems have some purple but the leaves are green so far.


When I had examples of the green and the purple phenos of the bsb, the smell and structure is what set them apart. The purple pheno has almost no side and smells way more "soury". The green pheno branches out well and yields a little more than the purple because of it.The buds are bigger and it has a weirder sweet/spicy/sharp smell to. Imo the green is more potent, but the smell and taste are not appealing. I still run the purple pheno even tho she yield low.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in to minds to flower her out with my others case hermie like it's mother, fucked a few plants in a previous run but few m8s and I popped pips last summer out side and all were fem, would reverse spray keep it at bay, I need to.sex everything except what's in the cloner and hopefully il have a few more this week when my m8 let's is take sum from his


----------



## moondance (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey all I have run into an issue with the ED, we are mid 5th week, I have been pushing bigger nute amounts than I normally would in an effort to push it to the limits and I think I may have, probably wetter than she should be(hehe sounds dirty as hell). These are my testers before the full run with the new setup. The only other thing I did was the light was lowered for the last 4 days, but canopy temp did not get above 78. Anyone have thoughts?, still has a lot of white pistols on it and I have not looked at her with the scope. 


This was her one week ago. 

Thanks MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 19, 2015)

I think we have the problem identified, my wife and I were just talking about it and she reminded me that in an effort to use up some old bloom nutes that had solidified together I soaked the solid matter broke it all up and then gave it to the plants. I can't say with any certainty how much per gallon it was given. So just water for her for a few weeks I guess and let her finish up, and never do that again. Good morning, evening or night 600er's and stay safe.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2015)

If you guys are talking about black sour bubble, that must be the seeds from highlanders cave. Supposed to be a really good strain. Black rose x sour bubble if I'm correct.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys.. Just started on ufc 
Been working the bho all day on low heat and now its a sticky icky lump but does not stick to fingers or other stuff unless its heated. 6g of greatness


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Something that looks like this is my aim, for use in a oil rig, it's easier to smoke she shatter/taffy consistency stuff out of a rig than the oil, the oil is more for ingestion rather than smoking and that rso oil is insanely strong, I think they use a pound of buds per batch (vial of oil), can't imagine how intense it is but it is a miracle treatment that's for sure. Here's a before and after rso from my friends patient , it's graphic so if you have a weak stomach don't look. Now THAT'S medicine.


WTF is that? Wow the oil cured that, man I bet the doctors are shocked as hell that RSO did that.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - Have you heard from DoobieBrother? Do you have his email?
> .


I sent him an email, but no reply.


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey all I have run into an issue with the ED, we are mid 5th week, I have been pushing bigger nute amounts than I normally would in an effort to push it to the limits and I think I may have, probably wetter than she should be(hehe sounds dirty as hell). These are my testers before the full run with the new setup. The only other thing I did was the light was lowered for the last 4 days, but canopy temp did not get above 78. Anyone have thoughts?, still has a lot of white pistols on it and I have not looked at her with the scope.
> View attachment 3334669
> View attachment 3334670
> This was her one week ago.
> ...


That would be real bad burn. Looks kinda like It ran out of N and is eating the leaves to feed itself. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I sent him an email, but no reply.
> 
> 
> cof


How long ago? I hope he is just out enjoying life


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> How long ago? I hope he is just out enjoying life


yesterday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> yesterday


Cool


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks COF! I checked the web for stories in Salem. Nothing so far.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 19, 2015)

Hope everything is good with the Doobiebro'..

 
Dog S1 reekin' vegger with frost.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

What is the one with the phat leaves?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 19, 2015)

Black Berry Og - This is the -in my eyes- "best" looking one out of 5 so far. Love the phat leaves. They all seem very indica. 2 of them included the one in the pic has a nice blue tint in the leaf's
Black Domina x Very Berry x Lost Coast OG Kush - Emerald triangle


----------



## moondance (Jan 19, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> That would be real bad burn. Looks kinda like It ran out of N and is eating the leaves to feed itself. Hope you get it figured out.


Thanks I do think it is a real bad burn, the nutes I use are power form (2tsp/gallon), I had it in a container with no rubber seal and it got a little moist and rocked together. My dumb ass was supposed to save it till summer and dilute it into 15-20 gallons, nope not me I got ahead of myself. I think I had like 4 gallons water, and added a bit (bloom) cause the color was wrong, yeah I have no clue what I was thinking, very dumb move on my part. I'm in dirt so I will pull her out tonight and flush the shit out of her and let her finish.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I had 4 seeds fail oh well, I'll drop my 3 Thai seeds to utilize the 4th light 
that gives 4 plants per light and 3 Thais under 1 light. 

@hydro, nice to see the classic thumb shot again.
If anyone hears from the doob please let us know.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2015)

Crap phone pics, camera is handily at my wifes work. But almost finished. I never bothered with pics of the lot down Button Ben. It's dog, and also with some Blue Pit that turned out ropey as fuck. small buds. I think they got a bit too close to the light. Anyhoo, having a beer, making a burger, and sitting on my ass afrer scoffing a few dabs and a joint. Slainte mhath, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I sent him an email, but no reply.
> 
> 
> cof


@Mohican, i do have his email, its archived as it was on my system that crashed. But if COF has mailed him then we'll wait to hear if he replies (I am sure he will.)


----------



## Figgy (Jan 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Crap phone pics, camera is handily at my wifes work. But almost finished. I never bothered with pics of the lot down Button Ben. It's dog, and also with some Blue Pit that turned out ropey as fuck. small buds. I think they got a bit too close to the light. Anyhoo, having a beer, making a burger, and sitting on my ass afrer scoffing a few dabs and a joint. Slainte mhath, DST
> View attachment 3334830
> View attachment 3334831


Just a beautiful sight to see


----------



## papapayne (Jan 19, 2015)

very nice harvest shot dst. Bet that room has a nice reek going on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

DST said:


> @Mohican, i do have his email, its archived as it was on my system that crashed. But if COF has mailed him then we'll wait to hear if he replies (I am sure he will.)


Big outdoor harvest and a new bike! Doobie is in chill mode


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> What the?
> Omg man! I'm almost certainly going to have some weird ass dreams tonight now. Wow


Tell me about it man, that shit was insane!! Cancer sucks


Mohican said:


> @DST - Have you heard from DoobieBrother? Do you have his email?.


Right on, see if you can find em, I don't even know em and been worried, I miss his vids, I hope he didn't have a bike accident :/


DCobeen said:


> WTF is that? Wow the oil cured that, man I bet the doctors are shocked as hell that RSO did that.


I think I mis-spoke, I was pretty baked, but the pic WITHOUT the tumors was while he was on RSO (and no chemo, no nothing except RSO) and the other pic is 6 months after he stopped RSO due to probation and then he died  - So the RSO didn't take all that away, but it prevented it from growing and kept it in remission- Still a miracle bro. That's how progressive it was, 6 months of not using RSO all that happened  It was called angiosarcoma - It was in the news, his name was benten mackenzey (not sure if i'm spelling that right) - we were trying to get him moved out to oregon this year to start treatments again before he passed- My friends are marijuana fighters per say--They help many people in non med states get to med states


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Tell me about it man, that shit was insane!! Cancer sucks
> 
> Right on, see if you can find em, I don't even know em and been worried, I miss his vids, I hope he didn't have a bike accident :/
> 
> I think I mis-spoke, I was pretty baked, but the pic WITHOUT the tumors was while he was on RSO (and no chemo, no nothing except RSO) and the other pic is 6 months after he stopped RSO due to probation and then he died  - So the RSO didn't take all that away, but it prevented it from growing and kept it in remission- Still a miracle bro. That's how progressive it was, 6 months of not using RSO all that happened  It was called angiosarcoma - It was in the news, his name was benten mackenzey (not sure if i'm spelling that right) - we were trying to get him moved out to oregon this year to start treatments again before he passed- My friends are marijuana fighters per say--They help many people in non med states get to med states


That is cool work your people are doing


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

moondance said:


> Thanks I do think it is a real bad burn, the nutes I use are power form (2tsp/gallon), I had it in a container with no rubber seal and it got a little moist and rocked together. My dumb ass was supposed to save it till summer and dilute it into 15-20 gallons, nope not me I got ahead of myself. I think I had like 4 gallons water, and added a bit (bloom) cause the color was wrong, yeah I have no clue what I was thinking, very dumb move on my part. I'm in dirt so I will pull her out tonight and flush the shit out of her and let her finish.


Did you flush it out? You may have caused root lock also. I would run 2x more water threw it than normal. The bad thing is is will affect your yield allot.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Crap phone pics, camera is handily at my wifes work. But almost finished. I never bothered with pics of the lot down Button Ben. It's dog, and also with some Blue Pit that turned out ropey as fuck. small buds. I think they got a bit too close to the light. Anyhoo, having a beer, making a burger, and sitting on my ass afrer scoffing a few dabs and a joint. Slainte mhath, DST
> View attachment 3334830
> View attachment 3334831


Very nice Have to love that. I will start harvesting some in 3 weeks then 6 then 8. I am not looking forward to trimming. Thank god my ole lady is so dam good at it. I actually pay here to do it. She in turn takes me out for drinks, she didnt want anything but I told her she has to take it. She can glog scissors as fast as I can clean them almost. I love scissor hash.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Tell me about it man, that shit was insane!! Cancer sucks
> 
> Right on, see if you can find em, I don't even know em and been worried, I miss his vids, I hope he didn't have a bike accident :/
> 
> I think I mis-spoke, I was pretty baked, but the pic WITHOUT the tumors was while he was on RSO (and no chemo, no nothing except RSO) and the other pic is 6 months after he stopped RSO due to probation and then he died  - So the RSO didn't take all that away, but it prevented it from growing and kept it in remission- Still a miracle bro. That's how progressive it was, 6 months of not using RSO all that happened  It was called angiosarcoma - It was in the news, his name was benten mackenzey (not sure if i'm spelling that right) - we were trying to get him moved out to oregon this year to start treatments again before he passed- My friends are marijuana fighters per say--They help many people in non med states get to med states


I can only say this Fck the Government for that. I would move to a better state, if it wasnt for my DAD I would already be moved.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just bagged 2 grams of scissor hash today. I'll be so glad when this round of 
trimming is done 8 more plants to go.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Tell me about it man, that shit was insane!! Cancer sucks
> 
> Right on, see if you can find em, I don't even know em and been worried, I miss his vids, I hope he didn't have a bike accident :/
> 
> I think I mis-spoke, I was pretty baked, but the pic WITHOUT the tumors was while he was on RSO (and no chemo, no nothing except RSO) and the other pic is 6 months after he stopped RSO due to probation and then he died  - So the RSO didn't take all that away, but it prevented it from growing and kept it in remission- Still a miracle bro. That's how progressive it was, 6 months of not using RSO all that happened  It was called angiosarcoma - It was in the news, his name was benten mackenzey (not sure if i'm spelling that right) - we were trying to get him moved out to oregon this year to start treatments again before he passed- My friends are marijuana fighters per say--They help many people in non med states get to med states


Life is very fragile my man!
Jesus H christ!
Hey, I got that light in my truck, as of 45 min ago.

400, and it IS a MH. Oh well. It'll work killer in a 3x3 tent especially for veg. Shiiiit, it'll flower good also fo show.
Let me scrape together that 4" inline for you. We'll have to finally meet up soon dude.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Just bagged 2 grams of scissor hash today. I'll be so glad when this round of
> trimming is done 8 more plants to go.


Oh I feel for you. I thank god I have my ole lady. She can trim 2 lbs a day or real close. that is dry weight. I dont weigh when wet I should this time. If you lived close I would send my ole lady over a we would help you. 



Aeroknow said:


> Life is very fragile my man!
> Jesus H christ!
> Hey, I got that light in my truck, as of 45 min ago.
> View attachment 3334955
> ...


Yes a perfect veg light. you even do a 4x4 so you have more room to work with them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2015)

I


DCobeen said:


> Oh I feel for you. I thank god I have my ole lady. She can trim 2 lbs a day or real close. that is dry weight. I dont weigh when wet I should this time. If you lived close I would send my ole lady over a we would help you.
> 
> 
> Yes a perfect veg light. you even do a 4x4 so you have more room to work with them.


Yup, but I don't think another 4x4 will fit in his room. Alpha?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 19, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I feel for you. I thank god I have my ole lady. She can trim 2 lbs a day or real close. that is dry weight. I dont weigh when wet I should this time. If you lived close I would send my ole lady over a we would help you.
> 
> 
> Yes a perfect veg light. you even do a 4x4 so you have more room to work with them.


My poor arthritic hands would love that but transportation might be prohibitive.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I want a trip around the world. We plan on going to help harvest help. say high then journey to another. now that sounds like the best 3 month vacation I can think of. I have to add that to the 5 year plan list. Even if I did it for 2 months just in USA then I still would have the best time ever. Spend 2 days at each place maybe 3. Wow now i want to do it. I know Doc will get a weekend plus. Cali would take a month I bet. Lots of love in Cali.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

I would be down to go out and trim like @whodatnation did last year.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would be down to go out and trim like @whodatnation did last year.


Next winter lets see if anyone can meet for trimming parites/hanging out whatever


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Life is very fragile my man!
> Jesus H christ!
> Hey, I got that light in my truck, as of 45 min ago.
> View attachment 3334955
> ...


Hell yeah bro! Awesome  Much appreciated brotha!!


----------



## moondance (Jan 19, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Did you flush it out? You may have caused root lock also. I would run 2x more water threw it than normal. The bad thing is is will affect your yield allot.


Yup flushing just got done and I got her back in the tent in a new spot. I am after quality over quantity mostly, these are all my personal meds. luckily I am still well stocked up, with enough for the year. I scoped her while i had her out and still 100% clear trics, no cloudy at all, so I am hoping for 3 more weeks out of the ED and the PK. 
These are the testers for the up coming run of clones, 3 PK & 5 ED all in 3 gallon trash cans. When I am working something new to me I like to mess with them a bit as a feeling out period, and personal training for the full run in 2-3 weeks time. Were going VERT with new opti red ushio bulb, found a metal caged fan on clearance that fits perfectly in a milk create, I'll point it up at the bare bulb, should be good there with a variable speed controller on the scrubber to keep it all cool and exhausted and I'm hoping for good things. Pictures will be taken and posted, but I got to finish these 2 up first. Peace MD.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

Cali Bay area take a bow my friends. Your area is helping me with what I need to make RSO at a cheap. I wil update when it is done. They sending with 0 down. they are saving a life. So all you cali peeps take a bow cause you all rock big time. he has a chance now. I know this great people are all around. I wil finish his RSO but they are sending the start so he has a chance. I am baked and so happy. My friend made my day. This is whay i do what I do.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2015)

moondance said:


> Yup flushing just got done and I got her back in the tent in a new spot. I am after quality over quantity mostly, these are all my personal meds. luckily I am still well stocked up, with enough for the year. I scoped her while i had her out and still 100% clear trics, no cloudy at all, so I am hoping for 3 more weeks out of the ED and the PK.
> These are the testers for the up coming run of clones, 3 PK & 5 ED all in 3 gallon trash cans. When I am working something new to me I like to mess with them a bit as a feeling out period, and personal training for the full run in 2-3 weeks time. Were going VERT with new opti red ushio bulb, found a metal caged fan on clearance that fits perfectly in a milk create, I'll point it up at the bare bulb, should be good there with a variable speed controller on the scrubber to keep it all cool and exhausted and I'm hoping for good things. Pictures will be taken and posted, but I got to finish these 2 up first. Peace MD.


I would if i was you right at lights out hit her with a molasses water spray down. not real heavy but a medium one. That is if you got allot of fan movement. That molasses in a foliar is so dam good. 1/2 tsp to 20 oz of water. Well that is what I would do then hit her again tomorrow. then when the pots are light I would hit her with a 3-1-2 fert mix. She is wanting N bad now. IMO If you are natural guy use kelp/fish/bat whatever you use but have balance of 3-1-2 for nutes. 24-8-16 ect.


----------



## moondance (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, I will try the molasses folar spray at sundown, I want her to dry out a couple of days then I can give her some food.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 20, 2015)

Good day 6ers, i lobbed my Dog down, been on the fence as to chop her for the last couple week's after working myself over it seeding my Fireballs and Sweet Stomper, i pulled one and left one after removing wheat sack's i could see. I put a picture up a page or 2 back showing an old male flower that i missed and was spent, hanging below a bottom bud right over a pre-flower but it must have been a dud as i thought as it didnt seed nothing!
Sooooo Glad i kept this going but took it down maybe a week early just to be sure

Sorry bout the focus argggggg!!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2015)

Just repotted the 3 pits into 6.5 ltrs 

Also roots showing now after 6 days in cloner


Just waiting on a m8 to gis the go ahead to get sum blue dream snips and that off him


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> View attachment 3335333 Good day 6ers, i lobbed my Dog down, been on the fence as to chop her for the last couple week's after working myself over it seeding my Fireballs and Sweet Stomper, i pulled one and left one after removing wheat sack's i could see. I put a picture up a page or 2 back showing an old male flower that i missed and was spent, hanging below a bottom bud right over a pre-flower but it must have been a dud as i thought as it didnt seed nothing!
> Sooooo Glad i kept this going but took it down maybe a week early just to be sure
> 
> Sorry bout the focus argggggg!!!!!


Well if you got Fireballs in there, it may have selfed itself. Once tarred with the brush eh! Anyone I know grows Dog instantly blames any seeds in a grow room on the dog, lol....and that isn't always the case.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2015)

I always blame the dog..
So you are saying my Bubba S1 is actually BubbaDog, right? 
Haha i thought so back then. Maybe i still do deep down


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2015)

I smoked too much Frenchy style hash last night. Wow It was so much fun though.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I always blame the dog..
> So you are saying my Bubba S1 is actually BubbaDog, right?
> Haha i thought so back then. Maybe i still do deep down


No. I am saying it's probably bubbabubbahubbaballoo......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

It probably comes from the cherry puff side i had like 3 out of 5 of the cherry puff f2 throw nanners and one of tbe two fireballs. Now i can blame beans on the cherry pie


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2015)

I imagine with the FAK being a kush as well that it will have recessive nanner traits as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It probably comes from the cherry puff side i had like 3 out of 5 of the cherry puff f2 throw nanners and one of tbe two fireballs. Now i can blame beans on the cherry pie


Yep my cherry puff threw nanners. Clones are showing no signs yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

... From my journal post.

taken at 7week. couple left to go.

FireBalls purple
 

FireBalls regular
 
9lb Hammer
 

mojos og 
 

Blue Dream
 

Dog
 

Shark Shock. Was outdoor. Came inside two weeks ago and will finish with the rest inside.
 
MK Ultra
 

LED Garden. 500w


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fucking beautiful SG! Outstanding work bro! Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2015)

OK, so from what I'm reading I have to watch all 9 of the girls I'm growing
for nanners? CP, PW x OG, Dog, OG Kush with the exception of Extrema.
Not a problem just want to be a step ahead of them.(lol)
They are growing great I can't wait for the camera! I should start to FIM
soon.
@SG, nice buddage!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> OK, so from what I'm reading I have to watch all 9 of the girls I'm growing
> for nanners? CP, PW x OG, Dog, OG Kush with the exception of Extrema.
> Not a problem just want to be a step ahead of them.(lol)
> They are growing great I can't wait for the camera! I should start to FIM
> ...


With the host of things that cause herms,I'd watch any plant..


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> With the host of things that cause herms,I'd watch any plant..


In 4 years of growing indoors I've only run into it 1 time with Sugar Black Rose.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 20, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Cali Bay area take a bow my friends. Your area is helping me with what I need to make RSO at a cheap. I wil update when it is done. They sending with 0 down. they are saving a life. So all you cali peeps take a bow cause you all rock big time. he has a chance now. I know this great people are all around. I wil finish his RSO but they are sending the start so he has a chance. I am baked and so happy. My friend made my day. This is whay i do what I do.


That's great DC!! So happy for ya! Good vibes man



Aeroknow said:


> I
> 
> Yup, but I don't think another 4x4 will fit in his room. Alpha?


Yeah a 4x4 won't fit unfortunately  a 3x3 will be tight but i can shuffle things around a bit. Will a hps fit in the mogul? Is that a word lol - I think that's the term lmao, mogul  


Someguy- beautiful fireballs man, are those the COB lights you were talking about? I think they were called cob? Looks awesome, is that what jig has too?

Hope yall have a good day 600


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> OK, so from what I'm reading I have to watch all 9 of the girls I'm growing
> for nanners? CP, PW x OG, Dog, OG Kush with the exception of Extrema.
> Not a problem just want to be a step ahead of them.(lol)
> They are growing great I can't wait for the camera! I should start to FIM
> ...


the extrema is bad to herm, so watch carefully. That's where the seeds came from.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Someguy- beautiful fireballs man, are those the COB lights you were talking about? I think they were called cob? Looks awesome, is that what jig has too?
> 
> Hope yall have a good day 600


Thanks alpha! They are COB (chip on baord) based fixtures. They use Bridgelux vero-18 series.

Jig has two philips based cob fixtures (42w each fixture) I let him use for top light. He has the budboss 151 panels for the vertical. They are multi spectrum chips not cobs though. 

I believe jig has had good results with the cob top lighting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> OK, so from what I'm reading I have to watch all 9 of the girls I'm growing
> for nanners? CP, PW x OG, Dog, OG Kush with the exception of Extrema.
> Not a problem just want to be a step ahead of them.(lol)
> They are growing great I can't wait for the camera! I should start to FIM
> ...


Exstrema you need to watch too boss


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2015)

damn those are some sexy bud shots gents!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2015)

very nice work there SG. Your LEDS are mighty impressive.

I show cased my new SunSystem 315watt LEC light a while back on here and I wanted to update you on how its working for me by showing you the plants that have been growing under
. Its pretty cool how these 2 plants have maintained their strict identity even with the light pulled up as far as can be to the top of the tent ceiling.

BodHi blueberry Hills
 

and PINK QuERkel.. with no pink. short and squat, fat with strange abnormal bud growths right in the leaf.. isn't that WIERD?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Exstrema you need to watch too boss


 Good to know man, I had 2 different looking phenos with the two i popped and I kept the really fat leaf pheno (the other looked super sativa)-




SomeGuy said:


> Thanks alpha! They are COB (chip on baord) based fixtures. They use Bridgelux vero-18 series.
> 
> Jig has two philips based cob fixtures (42w each fixture) I let him use for top light. He has the budboss 151 panels for the vertical. They are multi spectrum chips not cobs though.
> 
> I believe jig has had good results with the cob top lighting.


No problem man! Those lights are doing great, looks awesome in there 

Dr. AT - Looking great! The bud growing on the leaf is called chinensis i believe, my tangilope is doing that and it was the first time I've had my own plants with that trait, so weird!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been digging the way all the leds have been running. Its a shame I can't spread out a little to see what these lights are really capable of.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

you are cramped for room my friend.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Exstrema you need to watch too boss


Hey! it's a grand slam. Cool I just like to be forearmed it helps. I don't mind chasing 
nanners it keeps me close to my plants and that is a good thing, I never want to lose
the passion, mundane doesn't work for me.
You guys are the best, thanks. Kudos to all


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

Toking on some swamp wreck.....


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Toking on some swamp wreck.....
> View attachment 3335702


Pass that brotha!!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2015)

started my day with some dream lotus x sensi star in the bong and checking the 600 thread. Cheers to hemlock for breeding such a fine strain. Anyways. Off to my.botany class.

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well 600 it has turned out to be a shit day. I had eviction papers on my door this morning that say the property had changed owners and i have 5 days to evict. Now my rent is payed till next month and we have never messed anything up. Some will remember us getting fucked and having to move from the last house. We never got our money from him ether, and y'all may remember us getting good old boyed on the house we found to buy too. So FUCK LOUISIANA!!!!!!!

I will have a month after i refuse to leave next tuesday. We are done guys just sick of being fucked over in this back ass state and we want out for good. Our 10k we had for our house worked out is moving money now anyone thinks they can help us find jobs and a place over the next month would be much appreciated. Cali, OR, CO, WA we dont care i think this is just a way of telling us it is time to go.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

well.. you came down by our area. mine is cheaper than mo's and Dez. the house I rent is 1500mo. im in tier 4 power all the time at .32 perkwh. It aint cheap in Cali man. 

CO is like the gold rush state right now. Oregon is good. Not sure if I can connect you in up there but I do know commercial folks up there through friends families. WA is not bad. lots of farming etc.. on the eastern end. If Bob wasnt taking jigs place... ??? sorry for your bad luck but think in terms of maybe this was needed and its time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

cheap in the mountains here bro. 800 rent for a place like ours. 900 for something a little bigger. But you would have to find work off the mountain most likely.

a gaint fuck you to both the old and new owners.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> well.. you came down by our area. mine is cheaper than mo's and Dez. the house I rent is 1500mo. im in tier 4 power all the time at .32 perkwh. It aint cheap in Cali man.
> 
> CO is like the gold rush state right now. Oregon is good. Not sure if I can connect you in up there but I do know commercial folks up there through friends families. WA is not bad. lots of farming etc.. on the eastern end. If Bob wasnt taking jigs place... ??? sorry for your bad luck but think in terms of maybe this was needed and its time.


I think it is a sign. We try and dont do wrong by anyone it just sucks to keep just getting straight fucked all the time. I am the type if shit dont change i will be going to make shit change, and it is time for change.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> cheap in the mountains here bro. 800 rent for a place like ours. 900 for something a little bigger. But you would have to find work off the mountain most likely.
> 
> a gaint fuck you to both the old and new owners.


Fucker ducked my calls had to use someone else's phone


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

people fucking suck sometimes. I mean its one thing when a faceless corporation screws with faceless masses. Another thing when individuals toss other peoples life concerns aside in the name of getting theirs. I could think of a thing or two id like to do and say to both the old and new owner.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

i can just imagine what the bitch had to say.

yeah the universe really kicks us in the ass sometimes. Goodbye LA.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 20, 2015)

Doc that sucks big time, I would be looking at Washington or Oregon although Co may be looser right now, Cali is getting tight on everything, electricity and Outdoor growing, though the weather makes up for it.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2015)

after having lived in both Cali and Oregon, I would say Oregon is the easier/safer place to be. Its easy to get your Oregon script, and its recreational legal as well. Rent is cheap compared to Cali, and there's definitely a market for top shelf buds.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2015)

but man im sorry your going thru this. its bs they can take your rent then evict. Wishijg u and ypur family the best


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

Doc
You can't catch a break on housing, but I would take that as a sign to get out of dodge.
One place that hasn't been mentioned is Alaska, who also just legalized recreational mj. With your growing skills and genetics, you would make gold rush look like a tea party.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> people fucking suck sometimes. I mean its one thing when a faceless corporation screws with faceless masses. Another thing when individuals toss other peoples life concerns aside in the name of getting theirs. I could think of a thing or two id like to do and say to both the old and new owner.


Hell we thought we were about to buy it. I would have had 5k down in the next month and another 5 the next. We just want a place to call our own, and raise our kids. We work hard pay our bills and get kicked out before our rent is even up, but my fucking sister in law moved her family in my place up north and has been in there since last october with out paying shit.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> after having lived in both Cali and Oregon, I would say Oregon is the easier/safer place to be. Its easy to get your Oregon script, and its recreational legal as well. Rent is cheap compared to Cali, and there's definitely a market for top shelf buds.



Agreed. They are just wading into the connoisseur market that already exists in CA. More to be made in OR IMO. If I could find a great job up there we would be gone in a heart beat.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> after having lived in both Cali and Oregon, I would say Oregon is the easier/safer place to be. Its easy to get your Oregon script, and its recreational legal as well. Rent is cheap compared to Cali, and there's definitely a market for top shelf buds.


OR has my vote right now. I can get in to high end wood working, glass, or my dream and be in the MJ business


----------



## magsherpa (Jan 20, 2015)

Hy lads how do I make these less bushy so I can get my air ventilation in them sorry I no am a new noob who really thinks is gunman run out ov room in my grow space my plants are 9 week veged and ow they are in 12 12 for the last 2 days


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> OR has my vote right now. I can get in to high end wood working, glass, or my dream and be in the MJ business


As Horace Greely said "Go west young man"


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Thats some real b.s.Doc. Not sure how the housing laws work in ur state but, I had a similar situation. I went and got the place inspected for mold and shit. It basically came down to me getting to stay there until he turn off the electricity to get me out. He was a real scumbag charging max prices for non livable conditions. I went to the city, spoke with a lawyer and he told me "He cant even get you out". I saved up for a few months and got missing. Turns out he got like 40 -50 years for mortgage fraud. Check the housing laws in your state, read them yourself. You never know.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2015)

Damn sry to hear bout your troubles doc..
You got mj down. Start a shop called Doc's Lab. Bet you will still have time to work your wood and blow. 
Joke aside that sux bad man. Hope it all brings you closer to the dream..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

shishkaboy post: 11249023 said:


> Thats some real b.s.Doc. Not sure how the housing laws work in ur state but, I had a similar situation. I went and got the place inspected for mold and shit. It basically came down to me getting to stay there until he turn off the electricity to get me out. He was a real scumbag charging max prices for non livable conditions. I went to the city, spoke with a lawyer and he told me "He cant even get you out". I saved up for a few months and got missing. Turns out he got like 40 -50 years for mortgage fraud. Check the housing laws in your state, read them yourself. You never know.


I have already consulted two people and it sucks but you have to understand LA laws are screwed up. Everthing is backwards here bro


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> OR has my vote right now. I can get in to high end wood working, glass, or my dream and be in the MJ business


My sympathy to you and your family Doc, that really sucks!!!
I've been ready to split the land of big gov't and high taxes for awhile now.
Cool heads and good planning will get you where you need to be.
Fuck the assholes in this world, may they all screw each other.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

it is the only state under napoleanic laws....you're guilty until proven innocent.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> it is the only state under napolaenic laws....you're guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> 
> cof


It shows, when AAA issues a travel warning to drivers to stay away from highway 10 in LA
because the local law was performing illegal stop and seizure on out of state cars including
taking their cars, then you have to sue to get anything seized back.
That State sucks.


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

Damn Doc sorry to hear about your troubles, everything happens for a reason.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

I think my girls were too close to the lights also, so I rearranged the whole tent and turned on the 3rd light
Veg closet
 
Flowering tent


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow dude that is some bullshit. Hope you are can get to where you want to. Still womdering how shit like that is constitutional but I am no lawyer...
Will send you a couple clones to you when you get moved to hurry ya along if you want though. Hate to see your lovely garden interrupted over this shit...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> It shows, when AAA issues a travel warning to drivers to stay away from highway 10 in LA
> because the local law was performing illegal stop and seizure on out of state cars including
> taking their cars, then you have to sue to get anything seized back.
> That State sucks.


Haha i didnt know about this but doesn't surprise me


natro.hydro said:


> Wow dude that is some bullshit. Hope you are can get to where you want to. Still womdering how shit like that is constitutional but I am no lawyer...
> Will send you a couple clones to you when you get moved to hurry ya along if you want though. Hate to see your lovely garden interrupted over this shit...


Yea it sucks i will have to take it all to clone and move it. I have to say it would be nice not to have to sweat a 20 year sentence if i get pulled over with a doobie. LA laws are fucking stupid guys


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

Damn dude... I didn't even think of the grow. Extra suck. Fuck.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

magsherpa said:


> Hy lads how do I make these less bushy so I can get my air ventilation in them sorry I no am a new noob who really thinks is gunman run out ov room in my grow space my plants are 9 week veged and ow they are in 12 12 for the last 2 days


You kinda got lost in the shuffle.
Good looking bushes. What are your temps and humidity?


cof


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

Can a clone exhibit traits unlike the mother and other clones of it's same age?

I have a PK clone that after topping and vegging looks like someone grafted a different plant on top, I like it, it has tighter node spacing and solid branching. Undergrowth before the topping is all the same.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Happens all the time. The LA Con keeps changing!


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

Sweet so I can take clones from it before the flip and keep it going.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2015)

Aint it just cause of the "training"?
Like giving clones different enviroments will make them look different but still its the same "pheno".
 
Strange dog growth becoming clone
 
Black Berry Og's. Not the phattest


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

moondance said:


> Sweet so I can take clones from it before the flip and keep it going.


It might just balance out over time and they all look similar at the end. But you could have a 1 in million mutation that give the ultra. So def clone her.


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

She came from the same mom the other clones did and looks completely different, I just had the wife take a look too as a back up lol. The next time I get down the stairs I will take some photos of them. I will take cuts when I take the FB cuts for the next run in 2 weeks, trying the root plugs this time.


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2015)

havent posted in here in awhile. heres my latest harvest of g13 labs blue og (og pheno).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh and the "probably bubbabubbahubbaballoo" is the freakiest mutant ive ever grown  Strange thorns and now growing leafs like no one taught it how.. Might be some killer.. The picture is number 187. lol 
 
Nice harvest there dro..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 20, 2015)

moondance said:


> She came from the same mom the other clones did and looks completely different, I just had the wife take a look too as a back up lol. The next time I get down the stairs I will take some photos of them. I will take cuts when I take the FB cuts for the next run in 2 weeks, trying the root plugs this time.


Since they came from the exact same mom, I would guess its an environmental thing and that it will balance itself out with the others if left in the same conditions as the rest. But make sure you got cuts still bro.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the trouble Doc.

Taking your dough and then serving you papers just seems odd.

JD


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

Weird but I like it the one on the left is just like mom, one on the right different. Some ED shots from the other night when I had to flush her.
 
Guess I didnt keep this one green to the end, hopefully I still got some swelling coming in the next 2 weeks. MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear of the trouble Doc.
> 
> Taking your dough and then serving you papers just seems odd.
> 
> JD


The last one took our rent for six months with out paying the note. Odd don't cut it for this place.


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2015)

looks like you kept that one a little "too green" lol 
looks like a little nitrogen toxicity in those last pics but they are damn frosty!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> ... From my journal post.
> 
> taken at 7week. couple left to go.
> 
> ...


Oh hell yes brother. Well done. I so want Fireballs 1 of each would rock. Your led's are rocking them good. Brother you got those led's kicking it. i am not impressed with most led's but you have me impressed. Well done so far.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well 600 it has turned out to be a shit day. I had eviction papers on my door this morning that say the property had changed owners and i have 5 days to evict. Now my rent is payed till next month and we have never messed anything up. Some will remember us getting fucked and having to move from the last house. We never got our money from him ether, and y'all may remember us getting good old boyed on the house we found to buy too. So FUCK LOUISIANA!!!!!!!
> 
> I will have a month after i refuse to leave next tuesday. We are done guys just sick of being fucked over in this back ass state and we want out for good. Our 10k we had for our house worked out is moving money now anyone thinks they can help us find jobs and a place over the next month would be much appreciated. Cali, OR, CO, WA we dont care i think this is just a way of telling us it is time to go.


Dam bro. that fing sucks. Where I live its cold and jobs are hard to find. I wish you the best of luck. I will try and call you.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha i didnt know about this but doesn't surprise me
> 
> Yea it sucks i will have to take it all to clone and move it. I have to say it would be nice not to have to sweat a 20 year sentence if i get pulled over with a doobie. LA laws are fucking stupid guys


Dam I am so bummed dude.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Oh hell yes brother. Well done. I so want Fireballs 1 of each would rock. Your led's are rocking them good. Brother you got those led's kicking it. i am not impressed with most led's but you have me impressed. Well done so far.


That can be arranged buddy


DCobeen said:


> Dam bro. that fing sucks. Where I live its cold and jobs are hard to find. I wish you the best of luck. I will try and call you.


Yea it does but we have been talking tonight and i think OR is where we are going to head. I will call the new owners tomorrow and try and work out some time to arrange things.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2015)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3335889
> View attachment 3335891 Weird but I like it the one on the left is just like mom, one on the right different. Some ED shots from the other night when I had to flush her.
> View attachment 3335893 View attachment 3335895
> Guess I didnt keep this one green to the end, hopefully I still got some swelling coming in the next 2 weeks. MD


@ weeks is pushing it. How are the trichomes looking?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2015)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3335898


you see how the hairs(pistils) are shrinking to nothing almost. To me that says she is really really close to chop.Going to far degrades the THC fast. You got a scope?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That can be arranged buddy
> 
> Yea it does but we have been talking tonight and i think OR is where we are going to head. I will call the new owners tomorrow and try and work out some time to arrange things.


Good idea. 
When you talk to the new owner, explain that you had paid and just want a little time to relocate.
I wish our Oregon connection would check in.....I'm talking about you doob.


cof


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah I scoped her the other day when I had to flush, and they looked clear.


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

drolove said:


> looks like you kept that one a little "too green" lol
> looks like a little nitrogen toxicity in those last pics but they are damn frosty!


Yeah I used some bricked up powder nutes and didnt dilute enough LOL, but the freakin PK loved it only lost a few leaves.


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> you see how the hairs(pistils) are shrinking to nothing almost. To me that says she is really really close to chop.Going to far degrades the THC fast. You got a scope?


After I stared at my own pic for awhile lol, I was seeing the same thing and thinking I better start checking the buds each day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Good idea.
> When you talk to the new owner, explain that you had paid and just want a little time to relocate.
> I wish our Oregon connection would check in.....I'm talking about you doob.
> 
> ...


I think so too. It will be better just to be safe, and not worry about my family. if i can get ten weeks i will flower and clone this bitch out. Make seed where need and keep the best. Hash the shit and hit the road. @DoobieBrother where you at bro. We are coming your way


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear bout your troubles doc. I've had a few landlords like that. Wish you the best of luck bro. Oregon is a beautiful place and it's a hoping place right now. The wife and I have been looking at places there. I know a few out there. 

Well time for a lil porn, SSH. Bonsai styled her ass lol.
 
and some of the lot, need to get more in, but non the less back to green and green makes me happy


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

I inspected forclosures for a while I cant even remember how many tennents were paying their landlords rent while the landlord was not paying the bank. Peeps do it for years sometimes. Truly evil shit. And you know what's fucked up, its legal. 100%. Fuck out laws


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I inspected forclosures for a while I cant even remember how many tennents were paying their landlords rent while the landlord was not paying the bank. Peeps do it for years sometimes. Truly evil shit. And you know what's fucked up, its legal. 100%. Fuck out laws


It's a pretty fucked up world we live in now really if you think about it. There are so many fucked people in this world. I'd love to go back in time but still have some of the necessities of today and legal weed. Yea I would be okay with that. Like Hot Tub Time Machine lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I inspected forclosures for a while I cant even remember how many tennents were paying their landlords rent while the landlord was not paying the bank. Peeps do it for years sometimes. Truly evil shit. And you know what's fucked up, its legal. 100%. Fuck out laws





giggles26 said:


> It's a pretty fucked up world we live in now really if you think about it. There are so many fucked people in this world. I'd love to go back in time but still have some of the necessities of today and legal weed. Yea I would be okay with that. Like Hot Tub Time Machine lol.


And i have gotten 2 for 2 here like that. It is unreal sometimes and the last one didn't even think it was wrong. At lest this one know he was a dick and ducked my calls.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

I fucking love that movie. Possible one of the best concepts ever put to film. (yeah I like bad movies haha)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow... 90,000 posts. Fuck you guys talk a lot. haha

Smoking on some good stuff thanks to a visitor.  Thanks visitor.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I fucking love that movie. Possible one of the best concepts ever put to film. (yeah I like bad movies haha)


If that's a bad movie then I have horrible taste lol...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

Haha me too then, but jig knew that
You ever see any of the ones JD and me had told you about jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2015)

Nope. Never seen them, and I was so high when we hung out I can't remember a single thing we talked about. I was basically spending the whole time trying to pull myself together to drive. I kept thinking "Were not going to be able to leave this house.... I'm wayyyyyy tooo high"

Fun shit. Haven't been that high is years and years. Almost too high.  Fucking fun shit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Nope. Never seen them, and I was so high when we hung out I can't remember a single thing we talked about. I was basically spending the whole time trying to pull myself together to drive. I kept thinking "Were not going to be able to leave this house.... I'm wayyyyyy tooo high"
> 
> Fun shit. Haven't been that high is years and years. Almost too high.  Fucking fun shit.


Hahaha good times


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Nope. Never seen them, and I was so high when we hung out I can't remember a single thing we talked about. I was basically spending the whole time trying to pull myself together to drive. I kept thinking "Were not going to be able to leave this house.... I'm wayyyyyy tooo high"
> 
> Fun shit. Haven't been that high is years and years. Almost too high.  Fucking fun shit.


Now if me and the wife wanna get high with you we gotta go half way around the world! 

Oh well vaca! Lol


----------



## magsherpa (Jan 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> You kinda got lost in the shuffle.
> Good looking bushes. What are your temps and humidity?
> 
> 
> cof


Day time temp is 26.5 rh at 56 and at night 22.4 rh at 42


----------



## moondance (Jan 20, 2015)

Did anyone see this story damn outrageous. 

*Dad Arrested for Giving Cannabis Oil to Daughter With Cancer*
https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-arrested-for-giving-cannabis-oil-to-daughter-108654025667.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

moondance said:


> Did anyone see this story damn outrageous.
> 
> *Dad Arrested for Giving Cannabis Oil to Daughter With Cancer*
> https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-arrested-for-giving-cannabis-oil-to-daughter-108654025667.html


That is just crazy! Stage 4 cancer and it was helping come on now.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

magsherpa said:


> Day time temp is 26.5 rh at 56 and at night 22.4 rh at 42


That's a good range.
I would let them continue to grow until it all filled in and then just take off the lower parts.

jig
It is illegal and is called fraud, but it is prudent not to raise any issues while you have product on premises.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> That's a good range.
> I would let them continue to grow until it all filled in and then just take off the lower parts.
> 
> jig
> ...


That is what i am saying. talk to them and just slip on out nice and easy. I will have to swing out before i go.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what i am saying. talk to them and just slip on out nice and easy. I will have to swing out before i go.


Please. You have several strains I would like to have a clone from. Particularly the ones from cali.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Please. You have several strains I would like to have a clone from. Particularly the ones from cali.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Please. You have several strains I would like to have a clone from. Particularly the ones from cali.
> 
> 
> cof


Hell yea I'd love to have doc cuts before he moved. He's got some good clones that would help the wife and my mom.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Please. You have several strains I would like to have a clone from. Particularly the ones from cali.
> 
> 
> cof





giggles26 said:


> Hell yea I'd love to have doc cuts before he moved. He's got some good clones that would help the wife and my mom.


There just might be a clone king in the near future guys. I will do my best to get them spread around before we have to go. I will know more tomorrow but the longest we will stay is to flower out the garden with about 2k watts of love

And i am out for the night, be good 600


----------



## papapayne (Jan 21, 2015)

Yea man, come to Oregon. I have lived many states due to my military career as well as my fathers...Oregon is beautiful. We have beaches, and forests, tons of rivers and lakes. And as stated, business is good. I have dealt with clubs in cali and clubs here in oregon...theres so few people up here with solid genetics and skill to produce high quality stuff. most the stuff I see in the clubs here is mid grade at best. In cali (especially around harvest time sept-november) 100/oz black market or legal is about all you can get. Here I let stuff go for 175 and it moves faster then it can be grown if its decent let alone fire. And at that price, your still selling under the price of the dispensaries, and patients are like OMG thank you! I didn't believe it before I moved, but it is VERY hard for patients to find good growers who aren't growing low quality genetics and then on top of that, harvesting early and covering it in pesticide.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea man, come to Oregon. I have lived many states due to my military career as well as my fathers...Oregon is beautiful. We have beaches, and forests, tons of rivers and lakes. And as stated, business is good. I have dealt with clubs in cali and clubs here in oregon...theres so few people up here with solid genetics and skill to produce high quality stuff. most the stuff I see in the clubs here is mid grade at best. In cali (especially around harvest time sept-november) 100/oz black market or legal is about all you can get. Here I let stuff go for 175 and it moves faster then it can be grown if its decent let alone fire. And at that price, your still selling under the price of the dispensaries, and patients are like OMG thank you! I didn't believe it before I moved, but it is VERY hard for patients to find good growers who aren't growing low quality genetics and then on top of that, harvesting early and covering it in pesticide.


I will have my cuts and seeds, and would love to grow, blow glass, and wood work


----------



## papapayne (Jan 21, 2015)

All of those things are doable here in oregon. there is still very much a lumber based industry here, so I would imagine everything wood related exists here. There's quite a few cabinet places, as well as carpentry places. Another key industry is with the RV businesses here, alot of them hire woodworkers to make the custom cabinets in the luxury rvs, as well as build the tables, frames etc etc,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> All of those things are doable here in oregon. there is still very much a lumber based industry here, so I would imagine everything wood related exists here. There's quite a few cabinet places, as well as carpentry places. Another key industry is with the RV businesses here, alot of them hire woodworkers to make the custom cabinets in the luxury rvs, as well as build the tables, frames etc etc,


I get some of my wood shipped from OR


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 21, 2015)

Day 60 Reserva Privada Sour Diesel.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

My pal sent me this........


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2015)

is that where you grow room is located?


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been saving some querkle pollen for a few years. I didnt put it in the fridge or freezer or anything, just kept dry and room temp. in a safe. All of it is not the same texture anymore, apparently some moisture has caked up most of it. But I am thinking there may be a few viable grains left in there. Any tricks of the trade?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hell yea I'd love to have doc cuts before he moved. He's got some good clones that would help the wife and my mom.


I want 1 of those neon lights (mauwi x harlequin) For making RSO


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have been saving some querkle pollen for a few years. I didnt put it in the fridge or freezer or anything, just kept dry and room temp. in a safe. All of it is not the same texture anymore, apparently some moisture has caked up most of it. But I am thinking there may be a few viable grains left in there. Any tricks of the trade?


As far as I know pollen is almost indestructible.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> As far as I know pollen is almost indestructible.


Water will kill the shit out of pollen.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Water will kill the shit out of pollen.


Yep when I'm checking for nuts I have fans off and a bucket of water I drop them into and rinse my tweezers each time I pull one with water.

Unless of course I'm saving the pollen


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Day 60 Reserva Privada Sour Diesel.
> 
> View attachment 3336075 View attachment 3336076


I am still a bit confused too why you all cut out the N in flowering. Any reason from a botanist standpoint on this? Does it make it stronger/bigger buds? Can someone explain it for me. I am still learning and cant wrap my mind around it.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My pal sent me this........
> 
> View attachment 3336086


Looks like a grow op. I put enough insulation in my attic so my roof looks like the other houses around. Adding 2inch foam sheets to the roof would make a huge difference for that place.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I am still a bit confused too why you all cut out the N in flowering. Any reason from a botanist standpoint on this? Does it make it stronger/bigger buds? Can someone explain it for me. I am still learning and cant wrap my mind around it.


I cut back but not out. If my plants fade it is genetic. My pw are yellow as hell right now but the goji og are green as fuck a week out


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I am still a bit confused too why you all cut out the N in flowering. Any reason from a botanist standpoint on this? Does it make it stronger/bigger buds? Can someone explain it for me. I am still learning and cant wrap my mind around it.


For me...I stay away from all the botany talk.....
If the plant,that sits in front of me is telling me it will need NPK till the end,it will get NPK till the end,.most the plants that sit in front of me,say "hey,we good...no need for the extra food"..

At the same time,the soil my plants sit in,is very rich with food sources..so it's never just cut off..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> For me...I stay away from all the botany talk.....
> If the plant,that sits in front of me is telling me it will need NPK till the end,it will get NPK till the end,.most the plants that sit in front of me,say "hey,we good...no need for the extra food"..
> 
> At the same time,the soil my plants sit in,is very rich with food sources..so it's never just cut off..


Word


Well i heard from the new owner and we definitely have to go and it looks to be sooner then latter. I will have a definite out date tonight, and never did get a good reason why. looks like i will miss the party cup contest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> is that where you grow room is located?
> 
> 
> cof



Not mine.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Well Doc even if you have to rent a storage shed for a bit to make it happen you can do it. When life deals you a bunch of assholes feed them to your worms. I think OR is where you are meant to go. So go find a storage area that will hold your stuff all the stuff you really dont need right away. Pack that in there. Take what you need and can haul with a trailer(you have a truck right). Get there and hit the ground running. Take samples of what you have and find a dispensary that will work with you so you can off load your medicine till you find patients ect. I know you will make it work out great.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Word
> 
> 
> Well i heard from the new owner and we definitely have to go and it looks to be sooner then latter. I will have a definite out date tonight, and never did get a good reason why. looks like i will miss the party cup contest.


Get moved to a medical state and you can do all the "legal" party cups you want


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow dude that sucks major ass. Should pour some quick crete down all the drains on your last day there.... fucking assholes.
Oh well sounds like the pnw is where your supposed to head anyways.. plus you can help me get settled when I finally get around to moving again in october this year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Wow dude that sucks major ass. Shoulf pour some quick crete doqn all the drains on your last day there.... fucking assholes.
> Oh well sounds like the pnw is where your supposed to head anyways.. plus you can help me get settled when I finally get around to moving again in october this year.


An Old man told me to flush paint down the toilet

I don't care anymore anything i have here is just stuff. Freedom to grow will be priceless


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Wow dude that sucks major ass. Should pour some quick crete down all the drains on your last day there.... fucking assholes.
> Oh well sounds like the pnw is where your supposed to head anyways.. plus you can help me get settled when I finally get around to moving again in october this year.


You moving to OR bro?



Dr.D81 said:


> An Old man told me to flush paint down the toilet
> 
> I don't care anymore anything i have here is just stuff. Freedom to grow will be priceless


A yard sale then. Get rid of all the big stuff. Shit I would live in a tent if I had to for awhile. Done it before. Dont mess your Karma up by stooping to there level. just dont clean anything. Remember to tell power companies ect you are moving to switch out of your name on a certain date.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

Definitely seems like a cool place woth cool people. I will for sure be exploring my options this summer. But yes the goal is to move to a legal state, whether that happens this year or next remaind to be determinef but if evrything goes well I will be moving sept earliest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> You moving to OR bro?
> 
> 
> A yard sale then. Get rid of all the big stuff. Shit I would live in a tent if I had to for awhile. Done it before. Dont mess your Karma up by stooping to there level. just dont clean anything. Remember to tell power companies ect you are moving to switch out of your name on a certain date.


Oh yea remember i just went through the bum ass landlord like 7 months ago. I am saying the same thing sell everything i cant hook to the truck and do what we must. nitro hell yea come on too i plan on applying for a rec permit. I have to read up, but sounds like growing is a definite revenue stream. Now if DST and the boys will let me join the cool kids at BB i could die a happy man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Definitely seems like a cool place woth cool people. I will for sure be exploring my options this summer. But yes the goal is to move to a legal state, whether that happens this year or next remaind to be determinef but if evrything goes well I will be moving sept earliest.


This turned out to be the kick in the ass we needed


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> This turned out to be the kick in the ass we needed


Oh if my land lord terminated my lease tomorrow without me being found out/arrested we would be in the same boat. But since I have the luxury of time I would like to nail down a solid location/neighborhood, get a start in the various certifications and paperwork depending where I moved then hopefulky have a job. Thats the ideal scenario but 1 of those 3 would be good enough really.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh if my land lord terminated my lease tomorrow without me being found out/arrested we would be in the same boat. But since I have the luxury of time I would like to nail down a solid location/neighborhood, get a start in the various certifications and paperwork depending where I moved then hopefulky have a job. Thats the ideal scenario but 1 of those 3 would be good enough really.


Well i have a month give or take and i have already started looking for work and a town to look for a house. It is not the best but will have to do


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone using " Humboldts Country Own" ? , got the samples. thanks to whomever mentioned it, included a full bottle of Killer Tea, seems to be liked by the ladies, but other stuff is scary, anybody try it ??


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2015)

I've used Bushmaster and Gravity. Bought a bottle of Purple Maxx but was too scared to ever actually use it.

The bushmaster worked like a mofo, halting stretch in it's path. Seriously amazing stuff. I don't use it anymore though. All the bad info out there freaked me out. I can't say if it's bad to use or not, but I stay away.

Gravity worked alright, but I liked my buds better without it. There did seem to be extra growth using it, but like I said, it seemed the quality was a bit lacking.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 21, 2015)

Quick question for you guys using coco nutes. How long do you guys leave the nute solution in your reservoirs? How long can it stay usable? Does keeping it aerated help or hinder this?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm using Hesi Coir nutes but I hand water so I couldn't say about a res. but 
I'm happy with the results of the Hesi + it's 1 part sprout thru flower and no 
salts to build up. I do top dress with high P K guano in early flower.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've used Bushmaster and Gravity. Bought a bottle of Purple Maxx but was too scared to ever actually use it.
> 
> The bushmaster worked like a mofo, halting stretch in it's path. Seriously amazing stuff. I don't use it anymore though. All the bad info out there freaked me out. I can't say if it's bad to use or not, but I stay away.
> 
> Gravity worked alright, but I liked my buds better without it. There did seem to be extra growth using it, but like I said, it seemed the quality was a bit lacking.


Kind of how I was feeling, but thinking $15 for the samples w/ full quart of tea, cant go wrong ( hopefully)


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

THey have changed the recipe on all that stuff since having problems. I need to go sign up for that. almost free nutrients are cool w me. I am Finally whittling down all the AN stuff that I inherited. Been moving onto teas etc.. 

I figure all nutes are the same for the most part (Ive used a bunch).. its about the npk not the marketing. LOL 

all time favorites though:
-floralicious plus
-Cal mag +
-flora nova grow
-big bud

brewed teas are better but sometime include the above. 

I try to tell people not to follow me on nutrients. some shit I use because it was FREE LOL.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Doc I would look around south west OR they have way better weather and your ole lady wont be riding you arse for taking her to the cold part of the state. I just dropped Rude Dog/Malawi Gold/SW#7 x BMS seeds in water. Said screw it I want them started now. I am hoping I can do 1 more drop in 1-2 weeks as I have 3 other strains I want to try also.

Edit:: oh the Malawi Gold can take over 100 days lmao. much training is needed.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Doc here this can help you decide. http://traveloregon.com/getting-around/weather/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Doc here this can help you decide. http://traveloregon.com/getting-around/weather/


We are looking in the valley country from salem to springfield


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are looking in the valley country from salem to springfield


that is a nice area. I like it.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 21, 2015)

Anywhere in the valley will also allow you to outdoor if you so decide to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Anywhere in the valley will also allow you to outdoor if you so decide to


I need a love button for that one


----------



## papapayne (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL yea i feel ya. I am so wanting to get into a spot where I can do a 20x40 greenhouse with 8 monsters in 200 gallon pots.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2015)

^^^ that's what I'm talking about


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> ^^^ that's what I'm talking about


Me too. I looked at place that has like 15 aviaries. They could be turned into little green houses. big ass smart pots with one plant scrogged in each one. LOL 

Departure date still on jiggy? gonna miss you dude. Still got your sun glasses. LOL you cant leave yet!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2015)

yeah man. Most likely march 1 I will be en españa. Cant really believe it. Feeling a bit sick about the whole thing to be honest. Never lived outside so cal before. It's gonna be quite a change.

not to mention a lot of work. I will not be the stay at home parent anymore. . I am looking forward to getting my hands dirty though


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> yeah man. Most likely march 1 I will be en españa. Cant really believe it. Feeling a bit sick about the whole thing to be honest. Never lived outside so cal before. It's gonna be quite a change.
> 
> not to mention a lot of work. I will not be the stay at home parent anymore. . I am looking forward to getting my hands dirty though



Cool! I know you will be busting buns my man. Don't fear... youll do fine outside socal. Just be careful and aware no matter where you are at. My wife like your new hairdo! Hopefully we can hook up in feb for a little hangout session. maybe a few of them.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Smokin on that neon future....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Smokin on that neon future....
> View attachment 3336388


I am smoking dog s1 that looks just like that


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am smoking dog s1 that looks just like that


Only thing you are missing is the black leaves to enter the future......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn doc, I missed your posts, that fucking sucks!! Nor Cal is nice, Oregon is cheaper but the weathers different. Shit man, what ever you do, I wish you the best!! Anything has gotta be better than LA for you that's for sure. I make it work in nor Cal and I'm on limited budget, work in the city which is 25 min from my house which isn't a bad drive. But I've been thinking about Oregon too but I just love nor Cal too much. Good vibes dude


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn doc, I missed your posts, that fucking sucks!! Nor Cal is nice, Oregon is cheaper but the weathers different. Shit man, what ever you do, I wish you the best!! Anything has gotta be better than LA for you that's for sure. I make it work in nor Cal and I'm on limited budget, work in the city which is 25 min from my house which isn't a bad drive. But I've been thinking about Oregon too but I just love nor Cal too much. Good vibes dude


Oregon is really pretty. I mean Nor Cal is to, but there is just something about Oregon. Hoping doobs is all good up there. Wish he'd check in.....


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Doc i am gonna give my Dad 1 year to sell our business. i am tired of this state and gonna head your way. i will bring Green house money. I want a joint op between us. I cant live in a non legal sate much longer. find a nice area where we can get a chunk of land even 2 acres is enough to start. I am so hating DR's and then not telling the truth. i will rethink it tomorrow as I have Irish in me and /it takes a day to calm down sometimes. i do really want to leave here. Here for my DAD and cant handle much more here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oregon is really pretty. I mean Nor Cal is to, but there is just something about Oregon. Hoping doobs is all good up there. Wish he'd check in.....


I do to he is right on the north side of the area were we are looking to move.

Well good bad or otherwise octagon will be all chopped by sunday. Veg will be gone the next sunday. We will be in Oregon by the first of march


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2015)

Whoa that took a while to catch up on - 
-Keep the faith doc
-jig, it's a big move but think of it as moving from the west coast to the east coast and not a different country, it might make it easier on ya if you think of it like that. I mean the culture of cali and Alabama would be the same culture shock  it will be awesome once the knot in the stomach subsides, my knot went away when I saw the "welcome to California" sign and a smile was painted on my face immediately after.  

Shit what a long few days, Dr's visit, blood work (blah, no idea why I lost 35 lbs in 3 months, hoping it's not anything major :/ I'm so skinny now it's scary 

But the garden comes down soon so that makes me happy, I'm playing the waiting game of water only add backs and nothing else, super boring. I hate the last 2 weeks of flower, 1/2 way through week 9, Sunday starts week 10. 

Dc-some people flush, I dunno why, it's just a thing. Some ppeople won't even buy bud unless you tell them it was flushed so what I do is walk the nutrients down for 10-14 days before harvest. I'm at 640ppm right now and drop it 10ppm each day and by harvest I'm running such a low ppm there is no need for straight water. Works better and gives the plants nutes if they are hungry doing this (instead of starving them with water only). The fade is only caused by nutrient lockout, or sometimes like doc said it's genetic.

Anyeays, sorry for rambling, have a good day yall


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Whoa that took a while to catch up on -
> -Keep the faith doc
> -jig, it's a big move but think of it as moving from the west coast to the east coast and not a different country, it might make it easier on ya if you think of it like that. I mean the culture of cali and Alabama would be the same culture shock  it will be awesome once the knot in the stomach subsides, my knot went away when I saw the "welcome to California" sign and a smile was painted on my face immediately after.
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish i could give mine about a week more but i will have many crops to come!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

What are you doing with everything in veg doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> What are you doing with everything in veg doc?


Cloning it out and shit canning them unfortunately
Will have a cone king on the way tomorrow. No time for anything else, because the new owners want to get in and get pictures.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is day 19-20 of Ghost From RD, Its Ghost train haze #1 






Wow is all I can say. This early in flower and she is gonna need support. I need to cut some cages up so I can add support. The Frost is so amazing under the T5's The HPS/cmh mix well here it is.
It looks great but not as fat or as frosty. Humm it is close but no cigar.There is one bigger branch from the HPS which is pure hps but even less frost. So Right now the T5's are holding it solid.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

Man i have one less than a week in i am going to have to kill


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

Lucky Charms @ Day 50
 
Gonna see where she is at in 10 days and then it might be chop chop time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2015)

*Annual Denver 4/20 festival will not be held on April 20 *
*Organizers for the seventh annual rally that draws tens of thousands of people to celebrate marijuana are unable to host the event on Mon., April 20 this year because of new regulations for city parks that will not allow a three-day event. The event instead will be held on the Saturday and Sunday before the worldwide "weed day." *
BY  Joel Landau 
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
Wednesday, January 21, 2015, 11:35
*5*

*16*



*1*

*21*







Brennan Linsley/APPartygoers listen to live music and smoke pot on the second of two days at the annual 4/20 marijuana festival in Denver in 2014.This year's event will not take place on April 20.
This year's annual 4/20 fest in Denver has gone to pot.
Organizers for the annual pro-marijuana celebration in Colorado will not be able to stage their rally on April 20 - the date many tokers celebrate as "weed day" around the world - because of new regulations for events in public parks, according to the Denver Post.
The Civic Center in Denver has been the site of the event since it started seven years ago and the main attraction is a smoke out by the thousands in attendance at 4:20 p.m. on that day.
But the newspaper reports that new rules will prohibit the group to host the festival this year on April 20 since it's a Monday. Festivities will be held on the Saturday and Sunday beforehand, the newspaper reports.
Colorado legalized marijuana last year but the city did institute a new law that prohibits groups from expanding the number of days for previous events this year. The topic is still a controversial issue among politicians, but the rally organizers said it's important to celebrate the smokers' new freedoms.
No state celebrates 4/20 bigger than Colorado, with the city rally and the fact that it's legal.
Lead organizer Miguel Lopez told the newspaper he requested a permit to expand the festival into Monday but it was denied. He could have changed the two-day festival to Sunday and Monday, but felt losing Saturday would hurt attendance and business for the vendors.
Officials told the newspaper they still expect a large crowd to show up on the true date of the pot-smoking holiday, but fences and security checkpoints will be removed by that point.
"Obviously, we expect plenty of people to come down anyway (despite the lack of a sanctioned event)," Denver Police Department spokesman Sonny Jackson told the newspaper.
The department will have officers at the location to primarily focus of maintaining safety, Jackson said.




Brennan Linsley/AP
A permit to extend the festival to Mon., April 20 was denied.




Brennan Linsley/AP
It is expected that smokers will still turn out on Mon., April 20 to commemmorate the big day.




Brennan Linsley/AP
The event attracts tens of thousands of revelers.

The Cannabis Cup, sponsored by High Times magazine, which will feature Snoop Dogg as the headliner, is expanding its festival to three days to include Saturday, but that's because it is being held at a public park.
"It's really the 4/20 we're staying around to celebrate," High Times editor Dan Skye told The Cannabist. "No state celebrates 4/20 bigger than Colorado, with the city rally and the fact that it's legal. Every city with a pot shop has some sort of a celebration, and we want to stick around and be a part of it."
The 4/20 organizers told the Denver Post they are considering holding a rally at the capitol building instead on 4:20 p.m. that Monday.
[email protected]


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i have one less than a week in i am going to have to kill


Bro 
i know it sucks. if you need let me know you can send veg plants my way to hold. Dont loose a great strain bro. I ask you knock a path bro. i am so tired of where i live and the laws. We have partial medical only for epilepsy and that is it. My friend gave up. Dr told him he is dead make plans. Really a fucking Dr said that. So he shut down and wont listen. We are gonna loose a great man cause of stupid Dr's. i am outside myslef right now so mad. RSO has the best chance at Brain cancer.I so need to just get away. Build a 30'x15' x 24'greenhouse 1/2 half in the ground/ 1/2 aboe ground for even temps year around. So 12' in ground and 12' above ground walls. Bro I have a couple plans that we can do ourselves and produce 14'-18' plants if we want. i figure I need 30k and I can get us started. $5k for solar panels/batteries. $20k for building stuff and rental Equipment. $5k for extra shit that always happens .It would do a 30' x 15' x 24' to start us. We could grow year around easy and use the sun as much as possible. The solar panels are from china they put ou 280 watt each x 25 panels for $2500 that includes shipping. so we can run 8 hrs of 5000 watts easy. I already thought this out. This is my dream build. then we expand and add a wind turbine 25000 watts. We dont pay for electricity ever. In 2 years we could be each making $100k easy but could be more. Depends how many workers we have ect. think it over.Really think about it. I can raise 1/2 easy maybe more.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Lucky Charms @ Day 50
> View attachment 3336499
> Gonna see where she is at in 10 days and then it might be chop chop time.


Oh yeah looks great. Hps does a good job bro. I cant wait for some cuts. The last ones well you know.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 21, 2015)

If your just gonna can the veggers, you can put quite a few cuttings (unrooted) in a plastic water bottle with wet paper towels on the cut site. mail em to me overnight or even 2-3 day air works, and at least you will have your fire cuts in oregon rooted waiting for you,


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> If your just gonna can the veggers, you can put quite a few cuttings (unrooted) in a plastic water bottle with wet paper towels on the cut site. mail em to me overnight or even 2-3 day air works, and at least you will have your fire cuts in oregon rooted waiting for you,


That is what I am talking about. Doc I really am thinking hard. I can sell my Race Harley for $20k in a sec $25k if i screen buyers. I am really thinking hard. I may need 1 year to pull my shit together. So scope out land bro. 2-5 acres. Land there must be $5k an acre at most. If in the mountain area's. maybe allot less.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Bro
> i know it sucks. if you need let me know you can send veg plants my way to hold. Dont loose a great strain bro. I ask you knock a path bro. i am so tired of where i live and the laws. We have partial medical only for epilepsy and that is it. My friend gave up. Dr told him he is dead make plans. Really a fucking Dr said that. So he shut down and wont listen. We are gonna loose a great man cause of stupid Dr's. i am outside myslef right now so mad. RSO has the best chance at Brain cancer.I so need to just get away. Build a 30'x15' x 24'greenhouse 1/2 half in the ground/ 1/2 aboe ground for even temps year around. So 12' in ground and 12' above ground walls. Bro I have a couple plans that we can do ourselves and produce 14'-18' plants if we want. i figure I need 30k and I can get us started. $5k for solar panels/batteries. $20k for building stuff and rental Equipment. $5k for extra shit that always happens .It would do a 30' x 15' x 24' to start us. We could grow year around easy and use the sun as much as possible. The solar panels are from china they put ou 280 watt each x 25 panels for $2500 that includes shipping. so we can run 8 hrs of 5000 watts easy. I already thought this out. This is my dream build. then we expand and add a wind turbine 25000 watts. We dont pay for electricity ever. In 2 years we could be each making $100k easy but could be more. Depends how many workers we have ect. think it over.Really think about it. I can raise 1/2 easy maybe more.


I am not going to loose anything. I will make two clones of each and looks like the veggers will take a trip and be saved. One set of clone will go a head of us to OR and one set will go with us


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sweet bro I am gonn see when I can make the change also. I need a legal state.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

600 Club Oregon Collective
Who is in? I found a house on five acres with half the garage roomed in alresdy


----------



## moondance (Jan 21, 2015)

Can I join whilst staying in S.E Mich?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

moondance said:


> Can I join whilst staying in S.E Mich?


Investors welcome


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

If I move there I need at least 20 acres. 

Let me know where you end up doc, I've got some connects out there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> If I move there I need at least 20 acres.
> 
> Let me know where you end up doc, I've got some connects out there.


Fuck i can grow plenty of dank on five


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

gigs I just realized that robot has a pot for a head lol. So f'ing baked on hash right now. Its some pretty decent dry sift that I bought from a friend who has a really good connect.
And doc, you let me know when you need a trimmer and I am there bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck i can grow plenty of dank on five


Well yes but right now I've got 40+ so going to 5 would be like going to a town house to us.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> gigs I just realized that robot has a pot for a head lol. So f'ing baked on hash right now. Its some pretty decent dry sift that I bought from a friend who has a really good connect.
> And doc, you let me know when you need a trimmer and I am there bro.


Lol yea bro. It's a pothead lol!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well yes but right now I've got 40+ so going to 5 would be like going to a town house to us.


Haha right


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha right


My homie and I have been talkin bout co or Cali. I just feel like we may fit in better In a city. I have been to the south while serving in the military and there is still a lot of fools concerned about skin color.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> My homie and I have been talkin bout co or Cali. I just feel like we may fit in better In a city. I have been to the south while serving in the military and there is still a lot of fools concerned about skin color.


Yes you are right. You should go to Farmerville LA if you want to see some stupid people black and white just hostile for no reason


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> My homie and I have been talkin bout co or Cali. I just feel like we may fit in better In a city. I have been to the south while serving in the military and there is still a lot of fools concerned about skin color.


I love the Rockies! I used to wake up to those bitches every morning. Oh how I miss it. If my mom wouldn't of gotten sick I would still be there


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's the law I'm mostly worried about, I can deal with stupid people. Stupid people In positions of authority, something else .


Dr.D81 said:


> Yes you are right. You should go to Farmerville LA if you want to see some stupid people black and white just hostile for no reason


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It's the law I'm mostly worried about, I can deal with stupid people. Stupid people In positions of authority, something else .


Oh they have them too. Haha the Mail Man lives there no shit. He played for Chicago right?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm bout to go to the looney bin. Gonna roll a jay with short sw, purple sw, cherry puff 1,2,the dog, and neon future. Yep I'm ready


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

What you think of the SW?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm bout to go to the looney bin. Gonna roll a jay with short sw, purple sw, cherry puff 1,2,the dog, and neon future. Yep I'm ready


Bring me back a t shirt from mars


----------



## moondance (Jan 21, 2015)

I am about to try out some PK tonight, never had it.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 21, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am about to try out some PK tonight, never had it.



in for a treat my friend  its like Lemons and Oldspice


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's what I'm bout to roll...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Nope. Never seen them, and I was so high when we hung out I can't remember a single thing we talked about. I was basically spending the whole time trying to pull myself together to drive. I kept thinking "Were not going to be able to leave this house.... I'm wayyyyyy tooo high"
> 
> Fun shit. Haven't been that high is years and years. Almost too high.  Fucking fun shit.


I was amazed by the fact that we got the restaurant. LOL

Very fun!

I am sure that some of the films were Brazil, anything by Mike Judge,
and anything by Stanley Kubrick

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I was amazed by the fact that we got the restaurant. LOL
> 
> Very fun!
> 
> ...


I know one was Altered States


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Here's what I'm bout to roll...
> View attachment 3336646






Lol this is what I am imagining atm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Lol this is what I am imagining atm


Better brakeout the Brown Bomber too


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Here's what I'm bout to roll...
> View attachment 3336646


Dog is either top left or bottom right. Imma go with the top left tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

See yea guys on the other side...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2015)

Have fun Gigs.

Doc, you can count on me for a genetic refresh as well,
should the need arise.

JD


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2015)

Off to Spain. Sitting on the red eye plane....me being more red eyed than most


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2015)

at least you're on the apropiate flight. Have fun.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

DST said:


> Off to Spain. Sitting on the red eye plane....me being more red eyed than most


I am bit on the red eye my self
Be safe D


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2015)

Uh, yeah, I am enjoying a red-eye at this very moment, as it turns out...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm beyond red eye right now.

Joint was amazing and now I'm buttstonked and watching hot tub time machine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

Shit i am going to sleep. I did not get much last night. Take care guys


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2015)

I fucking love you guys.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 21, 2015)

DST said:


> Off to Spain. Sitting on the red eye plane....me being more red eyed than most


I once grew 2 spanish strains called Smile and big Band from cannabia. Both awesome. Smile had my vision blurry and the big band just was so different than anything else. Some fine breeding being done out there.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2015)

:0) Rest well, and Rise and Shine for those on the other side.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2015)

Javadog said:


> :0) Rest well, and Rise and Shine for those on the other side.


I will if i can ever finish this blunt of dog s1


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2015)

1:15am just came upstairs from trimming, now catching up on the day.
Burning some scissor hash and wanting the pain in my neck and hands to go away.
@Doc, just to let you know my best vibes are for you bro.
To all the other 6ers. good night and enjoy.
May Peace, Love and Harmony prevail.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2015)

Doc - did you check out the Medford area?

Chopped the LA Con #4:




Then trimmed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2015)

man turn mt eyes away from the 600 club for ten minutes and ten pages pop up. Any thoughts on how long cans coco mites can stay usable in the resovpir?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2015)

We have woots yeah man, 7 days after entering the new cloner 

And the pits flying 
Just topped bp1


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 22, 2015)

My super huge yielding 12 week strain got some pollen loose and pollinated some of the lower buds and now i have some nice selfed seeds... they should be feminized with same traits and hermie correct?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Psychosis fondue for lunch in my house...........


----------



## Figgy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Psychosis fondue for lunch in my house...........
> 
> View attachment 3336794
> View attachment 3336795


Looks delicious


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Psychosis fondue for lunch in my house...........
> 
> View attachment 3336794
> View attachment 3336795


Bon Appetite.
My day started with a doob of Sweet Afghan Delicious.


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2015)

all the effort to make a product as potent and as clean as that then you go and stick it on some aluminium foil to smoke. LOL!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

ghb said:


> all the effort to make a product as potent and as clean as that then you go and stick it on some aluminium foil to smoke. LOL!


Haha i thought the samething


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i have one less than a week in i am going to have to kill


hey all the plants you chop early make butter/coconut oil with them leaves/buds and all. Better than loosing it all. I will make sure you get any clone I have when you get there then weather willl also be warmer here.


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2015)

he is one lazy bastard that yorkshire bloke but at least he actually got round to making bho though, i'm still pipeless and i have a shit tonne of bud dust and trim


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 22, 2015)

ghb said:


> all the effort to make a product as potent and as clean as that then you go and stick it on some aluminium foil to smoke. LOL!


I was like no way but hey its better than nothing.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2015)

I love me some bho! This one is Bubba Goji and Shark Shock CBD. Gonna knock a friend or two out tonight  Just working it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's a shot of my room taken this morning, A shot of Bubba Kush that is almost 7 weeks of 12/12 and a shot of a Sour Cherry bud that is almost three weeks of 12/12.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im in the electronics field and I bet u could fix that volcano. It sounds like it works, but just wont stay on. Does it get hot? I just had a buddy thats a DJ break one of his knobs for a synthesizer. He already had the replacement part, but was afraid to solder it in. So I go all the way to another state to his house to take a look. I replaced the resistor, we smoked some. I left, no charge. He calls me back and says he has another device that faulty. Heres the funny part. He really expected me to pay for transportation to his house and do he job and smoke him up again. Hes like "I got $5 for ya". It costs $8 each way just to get there and back.
> Reminds me of the old Whodini song "friends"
> How many of us have them, friends.


Or it reminds me of .----- Luniz - IF got 5 on it. Come on let's go half on a sack... buh dum dum ding-ding ding-ding ..... got me stuck cannot go back!!!

Impressed some flint peeps showin off my fireballs final product. So damn good. I'll always have this cut now... similar to bob's from what I can tell. Flowers quick, turs color especially all the pre-flower calyxes I've noticed and the tops of buds. 

Had some mighty fine smoke lately when getting fire og/a hybrid of it. And anything alien.... was just talking about how some alien hybrids are awesome. My buddy matched me some alien strawberry diesel. Fireballs ruled them all tho. Og 18 vs chem fire was a cllose call between next best and there after.

My engineers dream #1 (DPQ pheno) took a zillion days to flower again. But I actually let it go for 12. Some of it is still flowering too... I took 70% of the buds tho. 

Never had a purple plant stain my scissors pink-ish-purple. The ED I mean. 

Nice plant, good yielder, good taste/smell, bag appeal.... etc. But it flowers sooo long as did its sister, the other pheno which I didn't keep,. The high is good but fades, And it will stretch big time w/o some work or a lucky pheno.b
Still looking for a keeper, dst had nice looking green ones.


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2015)

Right on,nice to know that fireballs is doing well for [email protected]


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 22, 2015)

I


budolskie said:


> We have woots yeah man, 7 days after entering the new cloner View attachment 3336723
> 
> And the pits flying View attachment 3336724
> Just topped bp1 View attachment 3336725


Are those 3 Blue pits from seed? Cause I think I see 2 phenos. The one on the left has fattest fingers. Dog leaning? Im no pit expert just my .02


BeastGrow said:


> My super huge yielding 12 week strain got some pollen loose and pollinated some of the lower buds and now i have some nice selfed seeds... they should be feminized with same traits and hermie correct?


Maybe not, for example, a dog s1'ed itself. The beans were grown out, a pheno was selected. I havent seen any nanners at all yet. I also think that there are situations where the s1's would be rather different than the mom. Was it the RP Sour (im running that one)?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I
> 
> Are those 3 Blue pits from seed? Cause I think I see 2 phenos. The one on the left has fattest fingers. Dog leaning? Im no pit expert just my .02
> 
> Maybe not, for example, a dog s1'ed itself. The beans were grown out, a pheno was selected. I havent seen any nanners at all yet. I also think that there are situations where the s1's would be rather different than the mom. Was it the RP Sour (im running that one)?


The blue pit seed are f2 same with the fireballs. That way you can choose the pheno that you like


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2015)

Fuk me I am in a ghost town...Please insert YouTube link to Specials Ghost town here. Gracias. And snow in Spain......interesting.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds interesting. 



DST said:


> Fuk me I am in a ghost town...
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias. And snow in Spain......interesting.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2015)

ive been to a real ghost town. Bodie , ca. I guess it's one of the biggest. It was real cool.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

Old Dog ( gdp x bp)
I will seed this girl with granddad balls pollen sunday. It will be a little early but that is ok


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> ive been to a real ghost town. Bodie , ca. I guess it's one of the biggest. It was real cool.


My daughter loves Bodie. I gotta take the girls back to Zion too. My friend has a cabin in the canyon up near Bryce Canyon. I am hoping I can get the house purchase going soon so I can take some trips with the family next year.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2015)

dnam that's a sexy bitch. Knock her ass up! Lol.

I be smoked out on some Cinderella 99, in grapefruit heaven.

stay free stay high


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 22, 2015)

Doc got the poly-hybrid game on smash. What crosses you got Doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Doc got the poly-hybrid game on smash. What crosses you got Doc?


To many to list here. I get the plants chopped, veg gone, and harvest in jars i will have some time. I will get a 100 % list done, and some seed\pollen out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Doc got the poly-hybrid game on smash. What crosses you got Doc?


I had to try this one the mom and dad looked perfect for each other, and both have the funk


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> ive been to a real ghost town. Bodie , ca. I guess it's one of the biggest. It was real cool.


That does sound cool jig, where abouts is Bodie? I'd like to check something like that out some time


Dr.D81 said:


> Old Dog ( gdp x bp)
> I will seed this girl with granddad balls pollen sunday. It will be a little early but that is ok


Looks like you can teach an old dog new tricks 

Looks like some yummy concentrates in here  I am really digging the bubble, I think I'm going to put qwiso aside for a few runs and just make bubble for a while


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That does sound cool jig, where abouts is Bodie? I'd like to check something like that out some time
> 
> Looks like you can teach an old dog new tricks
> 
> ...


I will take real hash over the oil anyday.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2015)

Back from the bright, warm cozy and GREEN grow room.
I am pleased to announce I am the proud forestal to 3 new Thai
plants.
The CP, PWxOG, Extrema, Dog and OG Kush are doing great! So far
they are some of the strongest, happiest plants I've grown. 
@Doc, I'm with you bro, give me some well cured Moroccan Hash or
good Mazar-i-Sharif any day.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

Right on doc! I really like bho crumble or budder, but damn, good bubble hash is so good and it's right up there in thc % as bho in some cases, it's much easier on my lungs too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Back from the bright, warm cozy and GREEN grow room.
> I am pleased to announce I am the proud forestal to 3 new Thai
> plants.
> The CP, PWxOG, Extrema, Dog and OG Kush are doing great! So far
> ...


I got spoiled on beer and hash in Europe


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got spoiled on beer and hash in Europe


Amen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Amen.


Forgot should have add wine too


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2015)

AP. Bodie is kinda near mono lake. Its east in the hills. Takes a long dirt road to get there. Totally worth it though. Seriously something to check out if you ever get the chance


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will take real hash over the oil anyday.


Oh brother you gonna get some of my Real Frenchy C99 Hash. I got some set aside for you but am letting it cure as I know once you get it you gonna smoke till you cant smoke no more on this. Oh this is so dam strong not funny. But It is yours whenever.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> AP. Bodie is kinda near mono lake. Its east in the hills. Takes a long dirt road to get there. Totally worth it though. Seriously something to check out if you ever get the chance


Right on jig! I just put it in my next getaway list, I checked out some pics of the lake and town on google and they both look great! Thanks for mentioning man


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> Right on,nice to know that fireballs is doing well for [email protected]


Thx man. I tell people about club 600. And Breeders boutique a lot.

Gonna pop some blue pits myself atm and hope for some nice ones. May look for a male to work with.

Trying to get/make a chem/og fam that's uber potent, has color, leans slightly indica vs some chem/og/sour/ (like my og 18 pheno which stretches like crazy. Very potent tho, and a bit too sativa sometimes)
Want one that won't stretch like crazy and flowers fast. Fireballs is great but will hermie a bit on my pheno.

My stawberry banana x dinachem I'm testing... the pheno is leaning og on the stretch. My dinachem pheno is short and not stretchy at all, a lot of that afghan came out of the gauva chem/tres dawg side. However this dinachem x SB is got that og/chem stretch still. Cantg wait to try smoking some!!

Id like to get a nice indica heavy blue pit and hit my og18 with it

Maybe see what I get from my two HSO bubba regs.. and one emerald triangle bubba 76. I've noticed bubba doesn't always produce shorter less stretchy hybrids,... example: grapefruit krush I grew. "Pre98"  bubba kush x grapefruit sativa (C99 grapefruit pheno I believe). It grew slow but still stretched like a mofo. 

Fireballs x blue pit possible too... all in the pheno and selectio tho. Need more to work with!!!! Need more everything!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2015)

Firehouse Genetics-914D


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

2010 Dog Kush


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I
> 
> Are those 3 Blue pits from seed? Cause I think I see 2 phenos. The one on the left has fattest fingers. Dog leaning? Im no pit expert just my .02
> 
> Maybe not, for example, a dog s1'ed itself. The beans were grown out, a pheno was selected. I havent seen any nanners at all yet. I also think that there are situations where the s1's would be rather different than the mom. Was it the RP Sour (im running that one)?


No it was the Conniesseur Genetics ECSDH. I'll post some pics later. Off to work. 

Peace


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2015)

hey doc is that the same pheno 2010 dog as in the cross u sent? shes a beauty! whats she smell like


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Old Dog ( gdp x bp)
> I will seed this girl with granddad balls pollen sunday. It will be a little early but that is ok
> View attachment 3337058 View attachment 3337060


The whole thing???


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 22, 2015)

Doc my Dog Kush , looking good , so glad I Was patient and didn’t pull it when it looked male. 300 watts of LEDs @ 20 days 12/12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> The whole thing???


Yes the whole thing. With the cross being gdp\bp x gdp\fb i will like to have a good stock to sort. Also my plants, and seed runs will start to get a lot bigger


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yea that is a s1 of a s1 so a ball or three would not astonish me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey doc is that the same pheno 2010 dog as in the cross u sent? shes a beauty! whats she smell like


Cleaner this time with the hps under the leds was straight lemon pledge, and yes it is.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2015)

sweeeeeet. And nice dog kush under those LEDS @hippy132


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes the whole thing. With the cross being gdp\bp x gdp\fb i will like to have a good stock to sort. Also my plants, and seed runs will start to get a lot bigger


That's a double like Doc.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys... anyone make stuff like where you put ground up buds in liquor or other stuff you can take a few drops of by mouth?

I made some one time, ground up a bunch of good herb, put it in a jar with bicardi 151 for like 3 weeks, strained it out and that was it. Tasted horrible, but the girl I gave it to said it worked for her pain. I was going to make her another batch before I moved and wanted to do a better job this time. I never heated up the bud last time, but someone said it activates in the liquor or something, I don't know. Whatever.... point is... how do I make better stuff.

And I don't want to make edibles or caps or anything. The stuff I made her last time was super easy, worked for her, and has lasted like 3 years. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... anyone make stuff like where you put ground up buds in liquor or other stuff you can take a few drops of by mouth?
> 
> I made some one time, ground up a bunch of good herb, put it in a jar with bicardi 151 for like 3 weeks, strained it out and that was it. Tasted horrible, but the girl I gave it to said it worked for her pain. I was going to make her another batch before I moved and wanted to do a better job this time. I never heated up the bud last time, but someone said it activates in the liquor or something, I don't know. Whatever.... point is... how do I make better stuff.
> 
> ...


You did fine the first time. The only thing i can think would cange it any would be the terp profile of the weed used. You could winterize it but is not needed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

The heating at 220 for 30 minutes is to decarb (turns thca into thc, inactive molecules to active). Not necessary really as thca has its benefits


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

Also, if you want it cleaner, no lipids or chlorophyll in the alcohol, you can just break up the Buds really good, let soak for 10 minutes, shake for 5, filter back into the bottle and cap it. Thc and cannabinoids are absorbed into the alcohol in the first 30 seconds of soaking in, 151, faster in ever clear and even faster with iso

Edit: Shake for 5 seconds , not minutes  a tincture is different because you won't be smoking it, so a longer soak and shake is OK, but most of the thc will be absorbed very quickly- hope that helps


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2015)

We made Tequila Verde years ago, ruff stuff but it didn't take a lot to do the dirt.
Fill a empty tequila bottle with popcorn buds fill to top with tequila and place in a
light tight bag for 6 weeks (I don't know why 6 weeks) drain and drink.
I believe the recipe came from High Times back in the late '70s.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Also, if you want it cleaner, no lipids or chlorophyll in the alcohol, you can just break up the Buds really good, let soak for 10 minutes, shake for 5, filter back into the bottle and cap it. Thc and cannabinerds are absorbed into the alcohol in the first 30 seconds of soaking in, 151, faster in ever clear and even faster with iso


I think for a tenther(spelling) you soak in V.G. for three months after a water hash run so there has to be some goodies trapped in the plant matter. That was my thinking ingesting it the longer soak would be fine.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

Totally doc, since it's being ingested rather than smoked you can soak it as long as needed, it doesn't produce any negative effects since it's not smoked. You can also soak the weed in water prior to soaking in alcohol and that will get rid of any water soluble stuff in the bud (makes it taste better) but that's not necessary either


----------



## moondance (Jan 22, 2015)

Howdy 600 club, well the wife is sick as hell, came home been in the bathroom ever since poor thing. 

Beast - Sir how right you were on the PK, quick dried but fantastic none the less, lemony goodness.

DCobeen - right on sir - I checked the tricks again and they were on target so she got chopped then the PK got the chop last night. 

Everyone's plants are looking sweet guys, kinda of a blessing having a bit more time before the flip to vertical, I have been taking the whole tent apart reworking the exhaust, opened up a port in the roof and covered it with cheesecloth to be able to remove more hot air from the tent. I set the suction for the scrubber directly above where the bulb will sit and on the floor will sit a fan in a milk create pointing up at the bulb. Damn I cant wait to get some cure on this ED, sorry random thought got put in lol. We found an idea for pvc ladders that fit into the pots, so I am going to make those up this weekend have to get the supplies tomorrow and I will post pics. I wanted to be able to deal with each plant individually but get the needed support with something reusable, bleach able, but sturdy. The wife brought up they may get top heavy, so my thought is I can tie the upper rung to the top pole of the tent and it should stay put. 
I also realized pumping my scrubbed air on the floor like I have been wont work anymore. On the other setup, non-vert, I would run the scrubber when the light was off, for smell control, didnt need it with the lights on and fan pushing in the door. So if I am right I would basically putting heat into my setup leaving it on the floor. I cleaned the fan and put the mount back on, flipped the flanges on the filter to get another year out of it and will find appropriate places to mount them up. I am stuck on if I want a long run between the fan and filter to aide in cooling the air before exhausting, or mount it to the end of the fan and scrub and exhaust immediately after coming out of the tent. 
I also figured out we wont be putting the parabolic in the tent, as it would get in the way, so bare bulb on a hanging socket - have to order it still - is the way for me. Damn sorry guys I guess I get chatty on ED hehe. Peace MD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally doc, since it's being ingested rather than smoked you can soak it as long as needed, it doesn't produce any negative effects since it's not smoked. You can also soak the weed in water prior to soaking in alcohol and that will get rid of any water soluble stuff in the bud (makes it taste better) but that's not necessary either


That is to funny @SomeGuy i justed washed my first plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

The first of the last LA harvest


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2015)

@jigfresh to make a tincture and preserve the cannaboids and terps take your product and freeze it, once it's frozen solid take it out and grind it up and put in a mason jar, go ahead and freeze your alcohol during this time to. After you grind it up and have it in the jar add 1 quart alcohol to 1 ounce buds. Place the lid on and shake vigorously for at least 5 minutes and then place it in the freezer and every few hours get it out and give it a shake. After 2-3 days take it out and filter it through cheesecloth and save the material cuz after its dry you can make butter out of it. If you want you can filter it again through an unbleached Coffee filter and then put it in a colored glass to preserve. You can add flavoring if you want to help taste and don't forget to decarb before freezing.

You can go longer then 2-3 days if you want, it'll make it stronger but taste will start to suffer the longer it sits. If you could get ever clear 4 days would be plenty.

Used to make this for my mom 

Oh made some fresh frozen tonight too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 22, 2015)

Up close and personal with tangilope, so cakedddddd it's ridiculous! Still smelling super gross


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes shisha from pips I hope for at least a fem out them 3 and also have 5 just broken soil this week, I'd love a dog like pheno with a taste of blue in it


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

Seen these?.........
 

Well this one aint for kids!.......

 

.................


----------



## moondance (Jan 23, 2015)

That one had me in stiches


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2015)

Hopefully I am dabbing later, aswell as smoking the cream


----------



## Sativied (Jan 23, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Yes shisha from pips I hope for at least a fem out them 3 and also have 5 just broken soil this week, I'd love a dog like pheno with a taste of blue in it


Hey Budolskie, how's it going man, ever got those tubes up and running?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2015)

Well bad week for seeds. My lost some to to light starving. So will have to wait on popping more seeds. Getting.g ready to Clone my harbordside clones to day....



1600w flower now....All bb seeds


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

Gonna play in the sand today


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... anyone make stuff like where you put ground up buds in liquor or other stuff you can take a few drops of by mouth?
> 
> I made some one time, ground up a bunch of good herb, put it in a jar with bicardi 151 for like 3 weeks, strained it out and that was it. Tasted horrible, but the girl I gave it to said it worked for her pain. I was going to make her another batch before I moved and wanted to do a better job this time. I never heated up the bud last time, but someone said it activates in the liquor or something, I don't know. Whatever.... point is... how do I make better stuff.
> 
> ...


Bro it takes like 3 minutes to extract the goodies for wash 1 then same for wash 2 and its done. you need to filer it threw a coffee filter. its the same thing as RSO. then you have to evap it. watch video on rick simpson oil making.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Bro it takes like 3 minutes to extract the goodies for wash 1 then same for wash 2 and its done. you need to filer it threw a coffee filter. its the same thing as RSO. then you have to evap it. watch video on rick simpson oil making.


It's so much more then that for a quality product....


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It's so much more then that for a quality product....


Okay so this is different than RSO. Is this tincture? I did read what others said. and it sounds way diff than making RSO. What is the name of what Jigs is doing? I can watch a video so I understand what he is doing.
Also anyone with a aero cloner reveg clones? I have some questions.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay so this is different than RSO. Is this tincture? I did read what others said. and it sounds way diff than making RSO. What is the name of what Jigs is doing? I can watch a video so I understand what he is doing.
> Also anyone with a aero cloner reveg clones? I have some questions.


Someguy just did reveg while cloning


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay so this is different than RSO. Is this tincture? I did read what others said. and it sounds way diff than making RSO. What is the name of what Jigs is doing? I can watch a video so I understand what he is doing.
> Also anyone with a aero cloner reveg clones? I have some questions.


Yea it is. Just look up the frozen method for making cannabis tincture. We've found frozen product makes a much better end product. What he's making is a tincture, its made from alcohol and you dose it with an eye dropper under the tongue.

What's your question bout revegging in an aero cloner?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

My clone king is coming but will not get here quickly. If i am lucky i will get it end of next week. Anybody taken cuttings put them in the frige for a week and then aero cloned them?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> My clone king is coming but will not get here quickly. If i am lucky i will get it end of next week. Anybody taken cuttings put them in the frige for a week and then aero cloned them?


Why not just cut them and put them in cups of water and label the cups. I've done that more times then I can remember...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

doc you jsut need a glass of water and a window seal to hold the clones till cloner gets in. that will work great for a week. 
Giggles how long will it take to root them in an aero cloner and what should I add to the water in it if anything? Do I mist them several times a day like I do in my dome? I know i dont need a dome.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

gigs great minds think alike.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yea yall are right i just need to be able to hide everything left next weekend.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea yall are right i just need to be able to hide everything left next weekend.


then use a cabinet and put 1 cfl in it. under the sink in bathroom or something.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> then use a cabinet and put 1 cfl in it. under the sink in bathroom or something.


All if i get to clones i got this. I am not worried about the clone onlys it is my cuts i worry about. The others i can get again.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> doc you jsut need a glass of water and a window seal to hold the clones till cloner gets in. that will work great for a week.
> Giggles how long will it take to root them in an aero cloner and what should I add to the water in it if anything? Do I mist them several times a day like I do in my dome? I know i dont need a dome.


On a reveg it usually takes 2-3 weeks to revert and then a couple to grow it back out and clone again. Nothing in water,just keep temps in check and no need to mist.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

okay cool. I wasnt sure as this is first time doing reveg with aero cloner. It arrives in about an hr. So tonight I am cutting some clones form the flowering girls of the strains I dont have clone already rooted.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 23, 2015)

Birthday staycation week starts in 3hrs 35 mins! I'm pumped! I'll be flipping the girls Sunday, and then relaxing for the rest of the week. I'll be researching parts for a small veg/clone tent. Looking for a super small tent with a 2ft 4 bulb t5 fixture. Hopefully something will catch my eye over the week. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey guys! how is everyone? 

Here's a interesting question...all you guys that have planted seeds, every come across twins? As in, 1 of my SSH X jabbas seeds, same stem from the same seed split and has 2 different sets of cotyledons


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey guys! how is everyone?
> 
> Here's a interesting question...all you guys that have planted seeds, every come across twins? As in, 1 of my SSH X jabbas seeds, same stem from the same seed split and has 2 different sets of cotyledons


Never had it but i have seen it. Mo had one i think. So did figgy right?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey guys! how is everyone?
> 
> Here's a interesting question...all you guys that have planted seeds, every come across twins? As in, 1 of my SSH X jabbas seeds, same stem from the same seed split and has 2 different sets of cotyledons


Im really interested in these mutations please keep us posted.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

Winterized BHO in minimal Everclear/Ethanol/shine is a proper tincture.


----------



## Bear420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all 600 users, I 've been using them for about 7 years now, I had been using 2 400 HPS. but now I have 3 600 HPS that work very well my room is 12x10x9 and I have 20 plants in bud all the time Soil Growing with Pro Mix HP and only use Jacks Blossom booster My plants are great and I always have a good yield if anyone wants me too I will take pix. But I have to tell you all I rarely have problems with bugs and I feel the reason for that is my Room is made out of Cedar, same in baby room, But in the baby room I use 12 T 5s I had a 600 MH. But these T 5s blow that away, even in winter where our temps can dip down into the negative F often I have noticed very little temp difference with the Tees, I have friends that are Using 1000s HPS But my 600s are always producing the same amount as they are so my opinion is 600s are the way to go. Happy growing all  I've also have had my bud in High Times in Pix of The Crop. My crop has been tested and was Higher in the THC then my Friends with his 1000s not sure if that is the lights but we do the same thing and his tested at 20% and mine Was 24% on our Blueberry, I am sticking with the 600s


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Good afternoon 600-
You're going to love the aerocloner doc and dc!    

I finally got some pics just before lights on and holy smokes things are packing on weight. The spb are so damn chunky and the pp are like arm length spears, I'm loving it but am going to hate trimming. It looks like the spb will be super easy and the pp a little more difficult. I cut the lights back to 11/13 last night, hoping they finish up by the first  I think the pp are turning purple but it's probably my imagination, I've been thinking I keep seeing purple here and there for weeks but when the light turns on I can't see it  can't call purple paralysis PURPLE paraylsis if it's not PURPLE lol! 

Hope yall have a good day- 

Anyone hear from doobs yet?! Nyc, how you doing? Hope all is well since the last crap you went through, hoping no dexter events have happened yet


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2015)

Bear420 said:


> Hi all 600 users, I 've been using them for about 7 years now, I had been using 2 400 HPS. but now I have 3 600 HPS that work very well my room is 12x10x9 and I have 20 plants in bud all the time Soil Growing with Pro Mix HP and only use Jacks Blossom booster My plants are great and I always have a good yield if anyone wants me too I will take pix. But I have to tell you all I rarely have problems with bugs and I feel the reason for that is my Room is made out of Cedar, same in baby room, But in the baby room I use 12 T 5s I had a 600 MH. But these T 5s blow that away, even in winter where our temps can dip down into the negative F often I have noticed very little temp difference with the Tees, I have friends that are Using 1000s HPS But my 600s are always producing the same amount as they are so my opinion is 600s are the way to go. Happy growing all  I've also have had my bud in High Times in Pix of The Crop. My crop has been tested and was Higher in the THC then my Friends with his 1000s not sure if that is the lights but we do the same thing and his tested at 20% and mine Was 24% on our Blueberry, I am sticking with the 600s


You NEVER have to ask if we want pics  BRING ON THE BUD PORN!!!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2015)

@AlphaPhase OMG MAN!!!! That shits on point! Fuckin drooling over here! I need plants budding asap lmao, this whole seedling stage is so boring!

How many plants are in that space? What size is that space? Veg length? Wattage?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> @AlphaPhase OMG MAN!!!! That shits on point! Fuckin drooling over here! I need plants budding asap lmao, this whole seedling stage is so boring!
> 
> How many plants are in that space? What size is that space? Veg length? Wattage?


Thanks bro! I hear ya about the seedling stage, I get anxious during seedling stage and very late flowering, it's so boring because nothing is happening lol. This is a 5x5 tent with a 1000w hps, there is 10 plants in there now (i had 11 but harvested one already). I vegged for 17 days and am almost 9 full weeks into flower


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey guys! how is everyone?
> 
> Here's a interesting question...all you guys that have planted seeds, every come across twins? As in, 1 of my SSH X jabbas seeds, same stem from the same seed split and has 2 different sets of cotyledons


Yea I've run into a few times, named then thing 1 and thing 2 lol. Eventually thing 1 took over and shadowed thing 2. There roots were tangled together. I'll see if I can find pics.

Yep I'm dabbed out. My small run of live resin was a success


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

Half of this is pw
I got some triming to do and 1\2lb of popcorn should be easy buddy
Purple Wreck


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

Last run for the octagon it is for sell cheep and with out the shelves scog to the walls 2ld is in the cards. I can get 1g per watt like i have been running it with all the little plants.
Purple voodoo 
Pink pheno will get better pics after the trim


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2015)

@AlphaPhase, Shit man that tent looks like a N.E. snowdrift.
@Doc, I won't ask "how they hangin" 
The babies are doing good they are working on their fourth nodes now
about 6-7 inches and GREEN, they are beautiful! Dog seems to be a slow starter
but they will catch up.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

lol @ oldman, it sure is frosty in there! How is the snow in ny? Has it stopped being so snowy? My dad said it's been "mild" and I'm like, uhhhhh, didn't you have like 3 back to back storms?! lol, he said the temps haven't been to bad though


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2015)

yo.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY figgy!!!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol @ oldman, it sure is frosty in there! How is the snow in ny? Has it stopped being so snowy? My dad said it's been "mild" and I'm like, uhhhhh, didn't you have like 3 back to back storms?! lol, he said the temps haven't been to bad though


Maybe down south but up here it's been a bit cold, we're expecting 2 storms again
1 tomorrow and another Wed. night. Nice for the skiers but sucks for the Oldman.
lots of ice due to 1 day of freezing rain oh well, life in the great northeast.
@Figgy, Happy Birthday!!! old enough to know better, too young to care.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2015)

http://www.vice.com/read/the-price-of-legal-weed-is-falling-now-what?utm_source=vicefbus


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> http://www.vice.com/read/the-price-of-legal-weed-is-falling-now-what?utm_source=vicefbus


Yea sounds great to me i would not be out to get rich just make a living


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Happy birthday figgy!

Dang oldman, that sucks!! Seems like there has been a storm every week out that way! Only another month and a 1/2 and you'll be getting closer to the warm sun man, hang in there!

That's all i get for my buds jig, $4 a gram or so, it's definitly crazy low! I can't imagine it going any lower than that (wholesale prices) 

Doc, that's exactly my train of thought, I just love to grow, it's not about the money at all, lord knows there's not much money in it in cali unless it's a huge op. I just would like to make a living doing what i love. I never once ever wanted to be rich, I'd donate most of it if I ever got a big chunk of cash. I live modestly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy birthday figgy!
> 
> Dang oldman, that sucks!! Seems like there has been a storm every week out that way! Only another month and a 1/2 and you'll be getting closer to the warm sun man, hang in there!
> 
> ...


Yea i am the lowest around here for the couple who do get it from time to time. They wait too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> My clone king is coming but will not get here quickly. If i am lucky i will get it end of next week. Anybody taken cuttings put them in the frige for a week and then aero cloned them?


Talked to the company and they are going to do what they can to expedite my order


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

LA Con #4 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Why do vacations go so fast?. Spent a week on a island that is 10 miles from Key West.. No cell service and no internet..paradise for sure.. Spending our last night in Key West then home tomorrow.. Looking forward to seeing my babies.. My house sitter plant care lady does not know how to take and email pics but she has a green thumb so I know my plants were in good hands.. No way I can go back and look at all the post but I see Dr. Is moving to Oregon, my home state (quack quack)..great climate to grow outdoors and its a fully legal state .

Conch fritters, crab cakes and a ice cold KW lager is calling my name.. Pic. Was taken on the way to the island...


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2015)

Too few of us remember the days of 2 oz's for $25 or $45 a qtr. but the prices 
we've seen in the last 5 years had to stop, there was a while good bud was $400
a oz here, that's ludicrous now I'm hearing $250 is more the norm.
My friend that has a hydro shop is doing a land office business he can't keep
his shelves stocked. "More home growers than you can shake a stick at."
as he laughs his way to the bank.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2015)

You guys should look into a co-op store and sell your own "brand" cut the middle man.
I don't know how the laws are written but it's just a fleeting thought.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks tasty mo! 
Damn flkeys, lucky fucker! Looks beautiful out there! have fun brotha

Oldman, that's what I'd like to do, a co-op, but maybe not with a store front. My county won't allow store fronts. But a co-op with loyal patients would be great  Make all sorts of edibles, oils, different strains to choose from, grow to fill orders per requests ect. I'd love to do something like that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks tasty mo!
> Damn flkeys, lucky fucker! Looks beautiful out there! have fun brotha
> 
> Oldman, that's what I'd like to do, a co-op, but maybe not with a store front. My county won't allow store fronts. But a co-op with loyal patients would be great  Make all sorts of edibles, oils, different strains to choose from, grow to fill orders per requests ect. I'd love to do something like that


Then we do it! why not?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Hell yeah doc! I'm so down! Been wanting to do this forever!!


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Why do vacations go so fast?. Spent a week on a island that is 10 miles from Key West.. No cell service and no internet..paradise for sure.. Spending our last night in Key West then home tomorrow.. Looking forward to seeing my babies.. My house sitter plant care lady does not know how to take and email pics but she has a green thumb so I know my plants were in good hands.. No way I can go back and look at all the post but I see Dr. Is moving to Oregon, my home state (quack quack)..great climate to grow outdoors and its a fully legal state .
> 
> Conch fritters, crab cakes and a ice cold KW lager is calling my name.. Pic. Was taken on the way to the island...
> View attachment 3337815


very nice! im in FL as well but not that far south. how long of a boat ride was it out to that island?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah doc! I'm so down! Been wanting to do this forever!!


Ill be willing to be the quality control guy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah doc! I'm so down! Been wanting to do this forever!!





natro.hydro said:


> Ill be willing to be the quality control guy


I have an adventurous spirt and need no arm twisting to be down

I tell my son if you can do what you love it will never be work


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy birthday figgy!
> 
> Dang oldman, that sucks!! Seems like there has been a storm every week out that way! Only another month and a 1/2 and you'll be getting closer to the warm sun man, hang in there!
> 
> ...


That insane low. They pay 20 a gram for okay stuff around here. Mine steps on it easy. No way would mine go for that price. I am thinking to raise it and put the difference into a kiddy so cancer patients get it for free. Trying to work that out. I cant keep my stuff around. puff its gone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> That insane low. They pay 20 a gram for okay stuff around here. Mine steps on it easy. No way would mine go for that price. I am thinking to raise it and put the difference into a kiddy so cancer patients get it for free. Trying to work that out. I cant keep my stuff around. puff its gone.


100 outdoor 30 ft trees would fix the puff it is gone part


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Why do vacations go so fast?. Spent a week on a island that is 10 miles from Key West.. No cell service and no internet..paradise for sure.. Spending our last night in Key West then home tomorrow.. Looking forward to seeing my babies.. My house sitter plant care lady does not know how to take and email pics but she has a green thumb so I know my plants were in good hands.. No way I can go back and look at all the post but I see Dr. Is moving to Oregon, my home state (quack quack)..great climate to grow outdoors and its a fully legal state .
> 
> Conch fritters, crab cakes and a ice cold KW lager is calling my name.. Pic. Was taken on the way to the island...
> View attachment 3337815


Vn to leave it all behind for a week or so. So you in Or also. Who knows I could be your neighbor 1 day not in the far future.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Then we do it! why not?


Man I so want to be apart of that. I have allot of thinking bro. Have to figure it out. what are the laws/prices/license for a co-op store in OR?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 23, 2015)

drolove said:


> very nice! im in FL as well but not that far south. how long of a boat ride was it out to that island?


I actually live in So. Cal. I just love the Florida Keys and plan to retire there.. I spent my time on the boat laying in the sun with a cold one but want say it took about hour?? Maybe less?? 

I know I like the water temps in the summer better  I am guessing water was in the mid 70's but in the summer it's mid to upper 80's love it.. 

In 2012 I lived in Miami while doing a job for about 5 months.. I have been vacationing in Florida since 96. I also love going over to Bimini and Cat Island in the Bahamas..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Man I so want to be apart of that. I have allot of thinking bro. Have to figure it out. what are the laws/prices/license for a co-op store in OR?


If you need i will email the links well i am trimming so the old lady will


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Vn to leave it all behind for a week or so. So you in Or also. Who knows I could be your neighbor 1 day not in the far future.


I moved to Cali. In 87, left Oregon just got tired of the crappy weather.. Day after day of clouds and rain just got to be too much.. It is green and beautiful was just done with it.. 
It never really gets super super cold or hot like So. Cal and the people are nice.. all my family still live there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> That insane low. They pay 20 a gram for okay stuff around here. Mine steps on it easy. No way would mine go for that price. I am thinking to raise it and put the difference into a kiddy so cancer patients get it for free. Trying to work that out. I cant keep my stuff around. puff its gone.


Yeah it's rough out here, the very most you can get vending (in nor cal anyways) is about 2200 a lb  probably a little more south cali like 2600 maybe, such a rip!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah it's rough out here, the very most you can get vending (in nor cal anyways) is about 2200 a lb  probably a little more south cali like 2600 maybe, such a rip!


Not if you have 2000lb 
A ton at $1000 a lb is still $2,000,000 and doable come on guys why not?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 23, 2015)

drolove said:


> very nice! im in FL as well but not that far south. how long of a boat ride was it out to that island?


I also love going to the Dry tortugas about 70 miles west of Key west.. Took a boat twice and a seaplane once to get there.. camped one time on the beach for $4.00 a night.. It is the least visited park in the national park chain.. Lot of history on that island also..

If you ever get the chance go!,


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

Damn the dabs knocked me out lol. Had a nice nap though.


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I also love going to the Dry tortugas about 70 miles west of Key west.. Took a boat twice and a seaplane once to get there.. camped one time on the beach for $4.00 a night.. It is the least visited park in the national park chain.. Lot of history on that island also..
> 
> If you ever get the chance go!,


hell ya ill definitely have to look into it! thanks!


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Damn the dabs knocked me out lol. Had a nice nap though.


haha ya they'll do that!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

drolove said:


> haha ya they'll do that!


Oh well it was much needed, that's what happens when you harvest at 30% amber and turn it into live resin lol. Shit is like brown sugar. So tasty.

Oh and good to see ya around bro! You see oh what's dudes name that you helped with a car that one time! lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Check this sour cherry out, it looks like it's leaves are already purple or something!? Looks so funky, hope it's the good pheno


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

It's a mutant! Throwing up gang signs!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol! Me and the mutants, I swear it's meant to be! The other two are normal but this one is nuts lol, purple streaks on the little leaf gang signs lmao


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oh well it was much needed, that's what happens when you harvest at 30% amber and turn it into live resin lol. Shit is like brown sugar. So tasty.
> 
> Oh and good to see ya around bro! You see oh what's dudes name that you helped with a car that one time! lol


yes good to see you around too man. you'll start seeing me around a lot more often like i used to be. and no lol i havent seen him in a little bit. not complaining either ;p


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol! Me and the mutants, I swear it's meant to be! The other two are normal but this one is nuts lol, purple streaks on the little leaf gang signs lmao


Speaking of mutants, the tangilope I have is different than the ones ive seen in here. This one has way fatter fingered leaves. I also can smell the orange/chocolate in it, seems to have a strong smell also, which is the first thing I look for. If it aint loud I dont keep it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Right on Shishka, my tangilope is so loud I have to wear ear plugs and tell it to stfu every time I'm in the grow room lol. Stinks so bad but the yield is terrible and really unstable to grow so I didn't keep clones  I was going to clone it but decided against it because I can't figure out how to grow it, like it grows to wierd to grow it along other strains, it would have to be grown by itself to be productive


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Do you have a pic of your tangilope? I'd love to see it, it's crazy the difference between phenos I've seen but I've only seen a few but all were different


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol! Me and the mutants, I swear it's meant to be! The other two are normal but this one is nuts lol, purple streaks on the little leaf gang signs lmao


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

drolove said:


> yes good to see you around too man. you'll start seeing me around a lot more often like i used to be. and no lol i havent seen him in a little bit. not complaining either ;p


Uh oh? Trouble in paradise? lol. That's good to hear bro! I still never got that girl from you! What gives!


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Uh oh? Trouble in paradise? lol. That's good to hear bro! I still never got that girl from you! What gives!


well i must have forgot because im not sure what girl your talking about lol. what exactly are we talking about? refresh my memory lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Do you have a pic of your tangilope? I'd love to see it, it's crazy the difference between phenos I've seen but I've only seen a few but all were different


I will have to get some for you. Its harder because they are not directly under my care,so getting photos is a little harder than just opening up the closet. I got you bro. I was over there yesterday looking for mutated leaves but couldnt find any.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

drolove said:


> well i must have forgot because im not sure what girl your talking about lol. what exactly are we talking about? refresh my memory lol.


One of your outdoor girls! lol.


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> One of your outdoor girls! lol.


oh right! well....i smoked them all, sorry! ;p


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

drolove said:


> oh right! well....i smoked them all, sorry! ;p


No stress, I'll wait until next season lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

Right on Shishka, whenever ya get a chance is fine  mutant or not, the tangilope is hella dank! You'll love it, I haven't even smoked mine yet but I know it'll be crazy just from looking at the frost on it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmfao


That's what happens when I dab


----------



## drolove (Jan 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> No stress, I'll wait until next season lol


lol ok, your gonna have to come to florida though!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 24, 2015)

With the way the laws were written when prop 91 was passed, you can apply for a Recreational producer permit. The application is 250 to apply for. Must be an oregon resident, priority given to an established OMMP grower. If approved (from the looks of it, think security clearance can't have a criminal background, NO drug charges, no violent crimes, no crimes with a victim) then its 1000 a year. With a producer license, you can legally have unlimited plant numbers. The stipulations: EVERY sell is to a 21+ year old, you get their DL info, keep records for EVERY sell. Tax is 56 dollars per oz. Tax on clones is 5 per clone. Everything has to be documented, with ids. Taxes filed, taxes paid. Basically, if you are in the rec program selling they will/can randomly check on your records. If not up to date/correct they pull your permit. Same as if you sold liquor/smokes to a minor. 

Issues I see....if your moving weight, thats a LOT in taxes....and no banks will touch you still if they know your a grower due to losing their insurance. Means as always, mostly cash business. Whether cops will protect your grow remains to be seen. The trend in oregon and most states with medical programs is more and more sheriffs and officers are being deputized by DHS which is federal agency with federal jurisdiction and federal laws. I don't think the black market is going to disappear. And I don't think 2k # plus harvests will be safe here unless you hire armed guards. Sad to say it, but tweak is major out here...tweakers see that sorta setup, they are going to try to rob it. What IS very doable IMO is growing your legal recreational plants (4 per adult per household) MASSIVE. Like put 4+ footers that have vegged all winter, topped and topped and topped out july 1 in 300+ gallon pots. Even 8 plants yielding 7 pounds each (which realistically outdoor specific strains this large can hit pretty easily) is still a 6 figure harvest. Fully legally, not much risk. One person with a shotgun camping out in the backyard for a month guarding 8-16 monsters is way easier then protecting a 99 plant garden.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> With the way the laws were written when prop 91 was passed, you can apply for a Recreational producer permit. The application is 250 to apply for. Must be an oregon resident, priority given to an established OMMP grower. If approved (from the looks of it, think security clearance can't have a criminal background, NO drug charges, no violent crimes, no crimes with a victim) then its 1000 a year. With a producer license, you can legally have unlimited plant numbers. The stipulations: EVERY sell is to a 21+ year old, you get their DL info, keep records for EVERY sell. Tax is 56 dollars per oz. Tax on clones is 5 per clone. Everything has to be documented, with ids. Taxes filed, taxes paid. Basically, if you are in the rec program selling they will/can randomly check on your records. If not up to date/correct they pull your permit. Same as if you sold liquor/smokes to a minor.
> 
> Issues I see....if your moving weight, thats a LOT in taxes....and no banks will touch you still if they know your a grower due to losing their insurance. Means as always, mostly cash business. Whether cops will protect your grow remains to be seen. The trend in oregon and most states with medical programs is more and more sheriffs and officers are being deputized by DHS which is federal agency with federal jurisdiction and federal laws. I don't think the black market is going to disappear. And I don't think 2k # plus harvests will be safe here unless you hire armed guards. Sad to say it, but tweak is major out here...tweakers see that sorta setup, they are going to try to rob it. What IS very doable IMO is growing your legal recreational plants (4 per adult per household) MASSIVE. Like put 4+ footers that have vegged all winter, topped and topped and topped out july 1 in 300+ gallon pots. Even 8 plants yielding 7 pounds each (which realistically outdoor specific strains this large can hit pretty easily) is still a 6 figure harvest. Fully legally, not much risk. One person with a shotgun camping out in the backyard for a month guarding 8-16 monsters is way easier then protecting a 99 plant garden.


Sounds like a dream situation for a corporation.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 24, 2015)

Yea that's the intent I think. I know most cigarette companies are on deck to get their share the pie. It will end up the way the US monocrops everything....1 main strain (probably a high yielded farmer type crop- think something similar to like big bud) Long term I kinda think genetics are going to be worth more and bud worth quite a bit less with the more avid smokers wanting elite stuff


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea that's the intent I think. I know most cigarette companies are on deck to get their share the pie. It will end up the way the US monocrops everything....1 main strain (probably a high yielded farmer type crop- think something similar to like big bud) Long term I kinda think genetics are going to be worth more and bud worth quite a bit less with the more avid smokers wanting elite stuff


We gotta hold on to what we got. Create our own, only way to say afloat. The black market will always be there. The cream of the crop, is the cream of the crop.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 24, 2015)

East Coast Sour Diesel Haze week 11.
She seeded herself.  I'll keep the fem seeds in case I need a high yielding tall plant again. A nice sour lemon haze


On another note testing out the Sour Diesel in freshly cleaned bong


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2015)

Nothing like a freshly cleaned piece to enjoy.

Have fun.

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## nameno (Jan 24, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> East Coast Sour Diesel Haze week 11.View attachment 3338214
> She seeded herself.  I'll keep the fem seeds in case I need a high yielding tall plant again. A nice sour lemon haze
> 
> 
> On another note testing out the Sour Diesel in freshly cleaned bong


They will all be female if she did herself.Thats what I was told I only had it happen once.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 24, 2015)

Good weekend yall!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 24, 2015)

Everything is on Day 34 of flower. Loving all these different phenos so far. Each one smells slightly different.

Gsc bagseed #1











Gsc bagseed #2











Gsc bagseed #3






Male forum cut x monster cookies I'm using to make some cookie beans. Monster cookies = platinum gsc x yeti OG f2











Forum x monster cookies female


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 24, 2015)

Okay all its Day 21 of Ghost this is under T5 648 watts.



































The ghost is doing amazing.
here are the ctf and clones.





This is a fun grow for sure.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> If you need i will email the links well i am trimming so the old lady will


Links would be great bro. thanks


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not if you have 2000lb
> A ton at $1000 a lb is still $2,000,000 and doable come on guys why not?


That is what I am talking about.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's the babies, front to back CP, PWxOG, Extrema 3 weeks.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice oldman.. Camera arrived?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2015)

Dabble, dabble do!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2015)

I love waking up, having my coffee, browing the 6 and seeing such awesome plants 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2015)

What a way to celebrate 4:20! Went to check the mail and found this! Thanks fairy!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2015)

Fairy dust! You can fly, you can fly, you can fly!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2015)

Lol watup everyone. Time to clone. Also will. E getting.more dippsy. Any thing else with cheese? ¿?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 24, 2015)

Black Berry Og's are showing maturity 1 girl so far


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Nice oldman.. Camera arrived?


Not yet, a friend lent me one.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Home sweet home.. Nice to come home to sunny and mid 70's 
Plants did just fine.. So thankful to have a friend who cares for my plants as if they were her own. 
In order Snoop dog OG
Jurples. 
Last two are bubba Jurple


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2015)

That was so much more enjoyable that I thought it was going to be. The sound effects really make it. Spin kick to the back window!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2015)

Baby pron.  Thai baby.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> That was so much more enjoyable that I thought it was going to be. The sound effects really make it. Spin kick to the back window!


lol i was thinking the same thing! I miss that game, I used to play that shit for hours back in the 90s lol. Saw it on facebook and had to share


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2015)

aww, little bugger, which one is that oldman?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> That was so much more enjoyable that I thought it was going to be. The sound effects really make it. Spin kick to the back window!





AlphaPhase said:


> lol i was thinking the same thing! I miss that game, I used to play that shit for hours back in the 90s lol. Saw it on facebook and had to share


Remind me not to buy that car. He just straight up rolled those doors like it was a newspaper. Imagine what a wreck would do! He straight fucked that car up though! Awesome game!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Baby pron. View attachment 3338584 Thai baby.


Who knew such happiness could come from such a small seed


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2015)

Co Chang Island they are supposed to stay a little smaller than mainland
varieties. The fairy brought me 3 seeds all sprouted.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Remind me not to buy that car. He just straight up rolled those doors like it was a newspaper. Imagine what a wreck would do! He straight fucked that car up though! Awesome game!


Lol for real! My friend had a car like that, we called it the murph mobile lmao, 3 cylinder car lmfao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Co Chang Island they are supposed to stay a little smaller than mainland
> varieties. The fairy brought me 3 seeds all sprouted.


Is that an IBL or a hybrid? Sativa?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone heard from doobiebrother?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2015)

No Gigs, it seems we are waiting for word.

I like the idea that he just harvested and is taking time off.

Sending good vibes.

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Is that an IBL or a hybrid? Sativa?


I have no idea, frankly I don't know what I'm in for. I have dreams of walking into the room
and being attacked by a 25 foot monster Thai plant.
This is my first run at a sativa so there will be lots of ?'s to come I'm sure.
If I can find out anything more I'll let you know.
I just hope I don't put 4 or 5 mos. into them and they come out male.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Delicious variety


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2015)

When it gets big enough take a clone and put it under 11/13 light/dark to get it to show sex.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

Well the octagon is almost taken apart, and after only 2 cycles. Lots of bud hanging though
I built a bubble cloner today to try and get a jump on it before the aero unit gets here.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2015)

Doobie always seems to go in cycles. He must be in a funk with his health right now. I know for sure he has not forgotten about us. And I trust that if things were serious he would let us know.

We love you doobie bro.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2015)

Well 600, I have officially crested the hump of my mid 30's today. I'm just waiting on my mom to head back home so I can officially bring in my birthday with a toke of something. I'm thinking a nice dab to start off followed by a couple rips off the bubbler.

The tent gets flipped to flower later today, and the countdown to the first 2015 harvest starts! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy birthday Figgy!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy bday figgy! Yea old fart!!! 

I'll smoke one in honor of your big day


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy birthday figgy. 30s are great times


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2015)

Going to some clubs for clones today. Anything open, other then harbodside. Getting grape ape and acDc.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday Figgy. ,,,.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy birthday Figgy! Ill be joining the 30's in a few too 
Just came home from the forrest.. Made bho out in the snow.. Was a good time with my dog


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2015)

I almost forgot. Happy Birthday to the great Scottish poet "Rabbie" Burns.
While we are on b'days my daughter in law just left for the hospital to have my
4th grandchild.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

Well happy bday figgy, and to your newest grandchild Oldman. Well back to braking down
@SomeGuy have to say you have a good point with the tents bud


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday Figgy!
Very soon I will be saying I miss my 30s, lol. I turn 40 in April.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks all! Yeah, getting old sucks, but I'm blessed with too much to bitch about anything. I am bothered that it's my birthday, now it's past noon, and I'm sober. My mom thinks weed is the devil, so I have no choice here, but I feel like a kid at home again. Gotta watch out for the parents, and not get busted! It's going to be bad once she leaves b/c I'm smoking everything I normally would have up to this point in the day in one sitting!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 25, 2015)

Beasts them plants were a few pages back alpha, 

Now I should be going fully start Feb just got 18 cut to root and gona keep 10 to flower, 
9 blue dream 
5 skunk.no1 
4 sweet cheese


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Thanks all! Yeah, getting old sucks, but I'm blessed with too much to bitch about anything. I am bothered that it's my birthday, now it's past noon, and I'm sober. My mom thinks weed is the devil, so I have no choice here, but I feel like a kid at home again. Gotta watch out for the parents, and not get busted! It's going to be bad once she leaves b/c I'm smoking everything I normally would have up to this point in the day in one sitting!


My parents used to be the same way! Then my mom got sick and made her open her eyes, now they are both cool with it and don't say shit


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2015)

I have some dried trim in the freezer that I plan to do something with today. I'm not sure what yet but something will happen today. I'll either be doing QWISO, dry ice or ice/water extraction today. Who knows, maybe more than one will go down today. 

I have a gallon zip lock stuffed in the freezer that's mostly Lambsbread trim and buds but there's a little of everything I've grown recently in there with it. There's another bag in the freezer that has an entire Cherry Pie plant in it that has been thoroughly dried. 

I was thinking I'd keep the two bags separate and maybe do different types of hash with each or something. 

I'm waiting on my buddy to come over and then we'll decide together what we're going to do. He's only seen the dry ice method so far and wants to learn more things.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Doobie always seems to go in cycles. He must be in a funk with his health right now. I know for sure he has not forgotten about us. And I trust that if things were serious he would let us know.
> 
> We love you doobie bro.


This is how I wanted to put it. Thanks Jig!


----------



## moondance (Jan 25, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FIGGY!!!

Well the wife is on the mend. damn long weekend it's been. I get to 42 this year, damn glad to have made it this far. Going to be making some bubble today, that I split off from the ED and PK, we got two sticks of fresh frozen from each plant and their trim. Probably do the fresh frozen buds first, then add in trim on the second run, or just do a first run separately on each then mix together for second and third. See how I feel when I get to working. ED is a great wake and baker i'm am enjoying both strains imtensely with a cure they will be great. I have 2 new QQ that popped - hopping for a girl - and a WW to turn into a mom for a new breeding project this summer in the extra tent. Have a happy Sunday everyone stay high. Peace MD.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> My parents used to be the same way! Then my mom got sick and made her open her eyes, now they are both cool with it and don't say shit


Yeah, I got some stories about her busting me growing and smoking. I just avoid the topic all together. Love her to death, but she's too closed minded to weed. I wish my parents would smoke though. They would be happier, and probably have a better marriage. One day I'll get them to smoke, just not anytime soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats on the new addition oldman!
Happy birthday figgy! I hit 30 in a few days or so, maybe I'll be able to finally grow a beard lol
Thanks budolskie! Can't wait to chop them down with a

Dez, can you do dry ice? I don't know much about dry ice hash and would love to see how it comes out, I keep hearing it's easier and more yield 

That's a bitter sweet moment doc- taking down the octagon to be able to move to many more octagons in the near future


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Congrats on the new addition oldman!
> Happy birthday figgy! I hit 30 in a few days or so, maybe I'll be able to finally grow a beard lol
> Thanks budolskie! Can't wait to chop them down with a
> 
> ...


If you want to try dry ice check out bubble bowls!
If someone can link it up for us
 
I think i am taking the octagon just not the shelves. I still have to pull a kg out of it t prove to my self i can do it


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> If you want to try dry ice check out bubble bowls!
> If someone can link it up for us
> View attachment 3338934
> I think i am taking the octagon just not the shelves. I still have to pull a kg out of it t prove to my self i can do it


That is a sad sight Doc, but better days are coming.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Congrats on the new addition oldman!
> Happy birthday figgy! I hit 30 in a few days or so, maybe I'll be able to finally grow a beard lol
> Thanks budolskie! Can't wait to chop them down with a
> 
> ...


Wish I had seen this post before I went to the store, LOL. I did dry ice the last few times and wanted to change it up this time.

I decided on ice/water and QWISO and picked up what I needed for each. My mash is settling right now after it's second stirring. I do 5 minutes stirring and 10-15 minutes to settle in between and it usually comes out nice. I don;t get the yields I see some speak of getting but the quality is always really good. I just freeze everything and use as cold of water as possible to start out with, scrape it all on to some cardboard to dry after and that's it.

I have been searching my house for this little fan I know my wife has. I want to use it to evap the ISO off quicker than just sitting stagnant.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I love waking up, having my coffee, browing the 6 and seeing such awesome plants
> 
> Have a good weekend everyoneView attachment 3338377


Looking great bro. i cant wait till i see red hairs on mine.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I have no idea, frankly I don't know what I'm in for. I have dreams of walking into the room
> and being attacked by a 25 foot monster Thai plant.
> This is my first run at a sativa so there will be lots of ?'s to come I'm sure.
> If I can find out anything more I'll let you know.
> I just hope I don't put 4 or 5 mos. into them and they come out male.


Hey I know I have some 100 plus day sats and they gonna be fun if I get the seeds to break soil.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Beasts them plants were a few pages back alpha,
> 
> Now I should be going fully start Feb just got 18 cut to root and gona keep 10 to flower,
> 9 blue dream
> ...


I just got that same aero cloner. mine has 21 site plus 4 site net pot. I cant wait to use it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Wish I had seen this post before I went to the store, LOL. I did dry ice the last few times and wanted to change it up this time.
> 
> I decided on ice/water and QWISO and picked up what I needed for each. My mash is settling right now after it's second stirring. I do 5 minutes stirring and 10-15 minutes to settle in between and it usually comes out nice. I don;t get the yields I see some speak of getting but the quality is always really good. I just freeze everything and use as cold of water as possible to start out with, scrape it all on to some cardboard to dry after and that's it.
> 
> I have been searching my house for this little fan I know my wife has. I want to use it to evap the ISO off quicker than just sitting stagnant.


no worries bro! I've seen it done but this was years ago, I'm sure the techniques are much better nowadays, it's got me super curious since many people talk about the dry ice now 

I do the same with the little fan for my qwiso, works so much faster for the evap! I use a little clip fan and clip it to the counter top. I also do the same thing with my bubble, I'd take the quality over quantity any day. A nice easy agitation and settle works wonders, what bags are ya gonna use? 



DCobeen said:


> Looking great bro. i cant wait till i see red hairs on mine.


thanks brotha, I know how ya feel, I think I'll have to take the purple paralysis 11 weeks instead of 10 but the sour power biker should be coming down this weekend


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy birthday figgy. you are not old yet.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 25, 2015)

Beautiful 


natro.hydro said:


> Lucky Charms @ Day 50
> View attachment 3336499
> Gonna see where she is at in 10 days and then it might be chop chop time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

My indys are starting to be teenagers now, so excited to run these babies soon  Aurora and extrema


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2015)

Green and happy. well done.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks dc, the aurora (and the rest of the plants other than the extrema) are P deficient unfortunately, only showing in the stems at the moment though so I'm sure it will begin to show in the leaves sometime. The little ones (sour cherry and extrema) aren't big enough to take higher nutes yet, so I have to keep the nutes lower for a little while longer. Trying to keep a nute level that all the plants can handle until they are big and strong. I added a pk boost to see if it clears up the red stems without over fertilizing the little guys  Hoping it works!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2015)

Well guys my granddaughter is here 11 lbs. 15 oz.
Time to go burn one.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Going to some clubs for clones today. Anything open, other then harbodside. Getting grape ape and acDc.


U near buds n Roses?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I just got that same aero cloner. mine has 21 site plus 4 site net pot. I cant wait to use it.


Yea i can't wait to use the 36 site unit i have coming. This is the bubble cloner i put together yesterday, and all look good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Well guys my granddaughter is here 11 lbs. 15 oz.
> Time to go burn one.


Congregations


Edit
Congratulations! damn auto fix


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats Oldman !


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats oldman! 11lbs! Wowza!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 25, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you sir,

And glad to here she is a healthy baby from the weight old man. My nephew was born like 6 weeks early and was 8 lbs. and some ozs. He is biggest kid in his class at kindergarden now though


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i can't wait to use the 36 site unit i have coming. This is the bubble cloner i put together yesterday, and all look good.View attachment 3339038


I just built one of these this week too lol. Be putting it to use tonight pretty quick here, just gotta motivate myself with some dabs


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2015)

wow old man. Congrats to the mama. That's a big baby!

figgy my 35th year has been my best so far.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, she's a big one.
Now we have the other 2 for a few days but they're in school.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

We all need one of these


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Dammnit my biggest girl just split down the middle. I tried to spread her out a little. Went to sit down and heard it split,looked over and I can see her shadow moving. I knew exactly what it was. Shell be ok just a little pissed.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Dammnit my biggest girl just split down the middle. I tried to spread her out a little. Went to sit down and heard it split,looked over and I can see her shadow moving. I knew exactly what it was. Shell be ok just a little pissed.


Smoke a bowl and you'll forget all bout it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> wow old man. Congrats to the mama. That's a big baby!
> 
> figgy my 35th year has been my best so far.


My brother in law was 13 lb 11 oz and my sister was a little worried her with her kids


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Well guys my granddaughter is here 11 lbs. 15 oz.
> Time to go burn one.


Damn that's a BIG baby! Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## past times (Jan 25, 2015)

Just started the 7th week of flower. Nirvana's Aurora Indica. Hoping she turns purple soon. Lows with lights off are 62, lights on 75 degrees.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)

dang that is a cute lookin plant past time. very very sexy!
I got my electric bill and my new LEC Sunsystem 315 watt really makes a difference. I have been able to cut my electric bill down significantly yet still get great big flowers!
My last bill was $500 dollars, this one was $185! YEAH!


----------



## past times (Jan 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dang that is a cute lookin plant past time. very very sexy!
> I got my electric bill and my new LEC Sunsystem 315 watt really makes a difference. I have been able to cut my electric bill down significantly yet still get great big flowers!
> My last bill was $500 dollars, this one was $185! YEAH!


How much heat do you get with that?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice past times! I hope my Aurora comes out like that, I didn't know it was a purple plant but that's awesome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)

Past Times,
I check it tonite against my 600 watt HPS im running next to it., with my hand .
I haven't gotten any bud burn with it .
I don't think it as hot as the HPS I run cuz I work under it and its not as uncomfortable to work under it as opposed to the heat from the HPS that feels like it is burning holes through my skin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)

here is the light spectrum difference from the LEC up front to the other side of my tent with the orange yellow HPS.
the lec gives off a lovely white glow, making photos easier to take. The ballast, as you know, is inside the light hood with a fan as well. So its plug and play. One switch.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> U near buds n Roses?


are their clones decent I was going to pick some up next weekend. Of course harborside was my first decision but if there another club with some gems im down for that lol...


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> are their clones decent I was going to pick some up next weekend. Of course harborside was my first decision but if there another club with some gems im down for that lol...


I am on the totally wrong coast so I cannot say for sure, but I do my research and if I had a homie on that side that was down to hook it up. I would choose Buds n Roses or a Burning Bush distributor. Leaning more toward the Bush tho. My reasoning is simple, after looking at the options available at BnR(backed by Kyle Kushman) and they dont have strawberry cough listed. Plenty of other things, but not selling a cut of Kyles own strain. I m guessing its private. They list there stuff honestly, imo then. 
As far as the Bush I have seen them endorsed by people walking around the cannabis cup too many times and they say they have the cookies and key lime pie as well as fire og. 
@DOMSWOOZ if you find anything that seems official please let me know where it was from.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

Honeybee's bringing their A game..........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Honeybee's bringing their A game..........
> View attachment 3339224 View attachment 3339225 View attachment 3339226 View attachment 3339227 View attachment 3339228


Looking good i happen to be smoking honeybee myself and will get a pic when i get in.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Looking bomb af giggs! Guess what I'm doing.. Dun dun dunnnnn... Outdoor lol, I threw a plant outside last night (was gonna throw it out) figured if it survives it'll finish by April lol. It made it through the night so might have some unexpected buds if it doesn't freeze  whoda thought I could put a plant out in January lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

I really miss bonfires doc, man its been so long since I've been to a bon fire


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice alpha and doc! What are the genetics of honeybee again? I can't fucking remember right now!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey giggs, the gangsta sour cherry, this thing is gonna be full blown purple, but I don't think it will look normal lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

I think it's a quadloid as opposed to triploid(if that is even a thing)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I really miss bonfires doc, man its been so long since I've been to a bon fire


That was the last of the shelves from the octagon. Been burning garden waste and the kids play house we were building


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey giggs, the gangsta sour cherry, this thing is gonna be full blown purple, but I don't think it will look normal lolView attachment 3339259


I just might have to stop by and check that girl out when she gets all grown up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

That sucks about bon fire doc  good things shall come in your future my brotha, I sold alot of my family heirlooms to move here  whatever didn't fit in a 5x9 trailer and a Ford Escape, sometimes I feel and see my furniture here even though it's new stuff, things are just things though and it's fun to trick the mind to feeling things are still the same (I know that sounded crazy as shit lol) -anyways you're welcome whenever brotherman


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey Alfa, I just got in from trimming 4 plants infestedd with pm.. ur cute lil baby sure looks its got like pm to me.
This is what the the pm infested Fireball looked like .
Hidden in the deep main root that lived in the waterfarm bucket was this BLACK moldy shit.., ,I found it only after I pryed all the lovely delicate silky roots away from it.
  that's a cool picture Dr.D81. its wicked cool.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh no Dr AT  I hope it doesn't have pm  I'll definitely keep a eye on it that's for sure, she's only about a week or so old but luckily the other 2 sour cherry babies are looking normal thank God, I really want a fem sour cherry in my room!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 25, 2015)

Dcobeen, yes first time.i.used took 6-7 days before I could pot up.




No rooting powder just half strength this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2015)

Honeybee #3 last run


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2015)

Do you remember what the genetics of honeybee are doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Do you remember what the genetics of honeybee are doc?


Plushberry x purple kush \ GSOG i think
Purple voodoo


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

Morning hunting  My first time.. Awesome.. My m8 got em all though


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3339336
> Morning hunting  My first time.. Awesome.. My m8 got em all though


Wild turkey?


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2015)

remember and clear up your bottles Hydro Are they geese?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

Suuup, out of curiosity has anyone kept the bb cheese surprise past 9 weeks..any difference?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

geese  season ends saturday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Do you remember what the genetics of honeybee are doc?


I think it is
Plushberry x ( Grape Stomper x Plat og )


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good i happen to be smoking honeybee myself and will get a pic when i get in. View attachment 3339238


Doc is that your shelves from the octagon?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3339280
> Hey Alfa, I just got in from trimming 4 plants infestedd with pm.. ur cute lil baby sure looks its got like pm to me.
> This is what the the pm infested Fireball looked like .
> Hidden in the deep main root that lived in the waterfarm bucket was this BLACK moldy shit.., ,I found it only after I pryed all the lovely delicate silky roots away from it.
> View attachment 3339276 View attachment 3339277View attachment 3339278 that's a cool picture Dr.D81. its wicked cool.


Your res temps are too high most likely. You have to add stuff to keep your roots happy. I here allot like DM Zone. That is nasty slime on them.



budolskie said:


> Dcobeen, yes first time.i.used took 6-7 days before I could pot up.View attachment 3339291
> No rooting powder just half strength this View attachment 3339294


So that is just a root booster.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Wild turkey?


Someone is a city boy! 




Just bustin your balls shishka!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Someone is a city boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...
Ive been to the woods once.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes dc just set these ones off yesterday 

Same method and tried rooting powder aseell


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

I been to turkey country a few times and holy shit those are some crazy birds. Had to wait 5 mins one time for 3 males to clear the road. Another driver got out only to be chased back into his car by angry charging birds. Mean sob's. Big too.

The, some nice looking geese there. Is the other a pheasant? Who's cooking?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2015)

oh yes, those geese look absolutely DELICIOUS! nice kill there killer!
GOOD MORNING 600!
off to a mighty exhilerting day myself...
coffee, super lemon haze and just finished on my 4th day of my new work out DVD..
6 pack in 6 weeks...
so im just waiting for my Volcano to heat up for another SUPERLEMONHAZE ballon then I will do a round of Yoga with Rodney Yee on my Yoga for Beginers DVD , go for a run and then Harvest my other Waterfarm FIREBALL!
You all have a wonderful day!
take care! happy gardening!!!PEACE


----------



## Figgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Good job DAT. I'm currently setting aside insurance deductible money so I can start up my cortisone shots. Been out of the gym for over a year, and it sucks. Keep killing it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> are their clones decent I was going to pick some up next weekend. Of course harborside was my first decision but if there
> another club with some gems im down for that lol...


@209 Cali closet grower 
Hey guys, just a heads up, these GG4's I got from Elemental Wellness in San Ho look to be legit. Haven't tried anything else from there yet but They have a limit on how many cuts you can pick up at one time. I think 12.
I drove all the way to sanjose(my old town) just to pick up these gg4's. It takes 3.5 hours from where I live now. Anyways, I had plans to pick up all kinds of new flavors. Then I found out about the limit on cuts when I showed up
Rite now their clone menu doesn't seem that big, but i'm interested in flamethrower for sure. Anyways, just an fyi
http://elementalwellnesscenter.com/menu/index.php


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @209 Cali closet grower
> Hey guys, just a heads up, these GG4's I got from Elemental Wellness in San Ho look to be legit. Haven't tried anything else from there yet but They have a limit on how many cuts you can pick up at one time. I think 12.
> I drove all the way to sanjose(my old town) just to pick up these gg4's. It takes 3.5 hours from where I live now. Anyways, I had plans to pick up all kinds of new flavors. Then I found out about the limit on cuts when I showed up
> Rite now their clone menu doesn't seem that big, but i'm interested in flamethrower for sure. Anyways, just an fyi
> http://elementalwellnesscenter.com/menu/index.php


Did yea see the honeybees


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Did yea see the honeybees


I don't recall.
Are they seeds or clones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yes, those geese look absolutely DELICIOUS! nice kill there killer!
> GOOD MORNING 600!
> off to a mighty exhilerting day myself...
> coffee, super lemon haze and just finished on my 4th day of my new work out DVD..
> ...


gimmick much? Lol 6packs 90% nutrition...lower salt intake up potassium n you'll shed excess water weight... the majority of the weight one initially loses is water weight.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't recall.
> Are they seeds or clones?


Go back a page or 2 and look lol. It's genuitys creation


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Yes dc just set these ones off yesterday View attachment 3339384
> 
> Same method and tried rooting powder aseell


I have KLN and when I clone I will use that. I cant wait to have it full like yours.



jigfresh said:


> I been to turkey country a few times and holy shit those are some crazy birds. Had to wait 5 mins one time for 3 males to clear the road. Another driver got out only to be chased back into his car by angry charging birds. Mean sob's. Big too.
> 
> The, some nice looking geese there. Is the other a pheasant? Who's cooking?


We have hundreds of wild turkeys around here. A few feed them and Some days I see a few missing lmao so Iknow they are catching them and eating them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys i emailed the clone king company and they got my unit here a 8 days ahead of time. They didn't charge me any extra these guys are great in my book

To you know who you can call tonight if you want to get a meeting time and place, or you are welcome to come over


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah its a pheasant. It was sitting in a tree behind us lol. My m8's girl is cookng 
Going out again tomorow


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty bummed right now guys. My grow is infested with spider mites. The more I look the more I see them. It's disgusting. I feel like they are all over me now. Fucking sucks.

I'm at 7 weeks 12/12 today. What do I do? Is it a total loss? Hash the whole thing? Do I cut down now before it gets worse? So lost. This sucks.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Pretty bummed right now guys. My grow is infested with spider mites. The more I look the more I see them. It's disgusting. I feel like they are all over me now. Fucking sucks.
> 
> I'm at 7 weeks 12/12 today. What do I do? Is it a total loss? Hash the whole thing? Do I cut down now before it gets worse? So lost. This sucks.


no dont 1 week wont hurt anything to wait. Hit them with pepper spray with a drop or 2 of dish soap. turn the fans on high to dry them. then hit them again tomorrow. You can make it unless they have done massive dammage. got any pics?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll take some now. Kinda makes me sick.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

The one picture is of a nice bud that seems to be unaffected. There are a few like that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Pretty bummed right now guys. My grow is infested with spider mites. The more I look the more I see them. It's disgusting. I feel like they are all over me now. Fucking sucks.
> 
> I'm at 7 weeks 12/12 today. What do I do? Is it a total loss? Hash the whole thing? Do I cut down now before it gets worse? So lost. This sucks.


You can use the pepper spray up till the day you harvest, but i like to give it a week before i chop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The one picture is of a nice bud that seems to be unaffected. There are a few like that.View attachment 3339470View attachment 3339466View attachment 3339467 View attachment 3339468 View attachment 3339469 View attachment 3339471 View attachment 3339473


Yea food ninja like 6 peppers, steep it and go crazy. Just get the wife a little girl out first


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

Like what kinda peppers? From the grocery store? Do I need to wear a gas mask thing?

Appreciate the help you two.

And are these mofos in my fucking hair... or am I just trippin


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Like what kinda peppers? From the grocery store? Do I need to wear a gas mask thing?
> 
> Appreciate the help you two.


I use habaneros and where protection. I dont but a am really used to it. It can bluster skin.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

How long to steep it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> How long to steep it?


Not long like 10 min then i use a paint sock to drain it put more water on and start spraying. Then i drain the new water a spray again


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2015)

I am itching and I am on a plane a zillion miles away.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

They hate spraying water. You can just spray them off from top down. It slows them down a ton if you want more time to bide. If you have brauners peppermint soap you can add some of that and ISO to the spray. 

SOmetimes... but only sometimes... spinosad works on them. You need to wait a few weeks before harvesting if you use it though IMO.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

DST said:


> I am itching and I am on a plane a zillion miles away.


It's the worst part. I grow in my bedroom closet and feel like the bed is crawling with the things. So not cool.

I also think there are other buds. I saw a black thing walking around that seemed much too big to be a mite. Just foul.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

I stand by my texted advice. looks like a pretty good infestation.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2015)

wow that blows jig. whats do you think is causing all the bugs ? can you get a picture of that black bug walking around for me. To me it don't look too bad, what the big deal about smoking a few spiders anyway.. ? don't they have protein? good luck and don't freak. smoke and chilllllll.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

Haha... I've smoked a lot worse.

No idea where they came from. Could be a few places, but doesn't really matter. I'm moving anyways.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

Did you guys know Corey Feldman is doing music, and has an unhealthy obsession with michael jackson?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

> igfresh, post: 11264560, member: 104636"]Haha... I've smoked a lot worse.
> 
> No idea where they came from. Could be a few places, but doesn't really matter. I'm moving anyways.


Let us be honest they probably hitchhiked a little over a month ago from down here. I can't go anywere here with out picking them up. That is one reason i am glade to move. I have everything in tubs to bleach and pack and some avid for the clones. I just hit my moms two days ago getting ready to clone.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

damn jig that sucks man, I didn't even know you could get mites in a hydro system :/ Like doc and dc said, the pepper spray works. The last time I had mites I mixed vodka, dish soap and water and sprayed the plants. It wasn't a bad infestation and this took care of them.. Also have heard soaking cig butts in water over night (or tobacco) in water and spraying the plants with it works. Good luck man, so crappy that far in to flower good vibes amigo


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @209 Cali closet grower
> Hey guys, just a heads up, these GG4's I got from Elemental Wellness in San Ho look to be legit. Haven't tried anything else from there yet but They have a limit on how many cuts you can pick up at one time. I think 12.
> I drove all the way to sanjose(my old town) just to pick up these gg4's. It takes 3.5 hours from where I live now. Anyways, I had plans to pick up all kinds of new flavors. Then I found out about the limit on cuts when I showed up
> Rite now their clone menu doesn't seem that big, but i'm interested in flamethrower for sure. Anyways, just an fyi
> http://elementalwellnesscenter.com/menu/index.php


cool thanks for the heads up on the limit. That flamethrower is pretty interesting cross, I smoke the white regularly and its strong so that and (x Fire) x AlienOG  has to generate some hug



giggles26 said:


> Did yea see the honeybees


hey giggles they have a Honey Banana .... in seeds (honeyboo boo x strawberry banana)


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

hey fellas any one else ever had moonrocks? the photo is of the Outside and inside of a nug...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

Soap can kill them in an instant!

When my girls are vegging I hit them with Sevin. It is a full-on insecticide that has been around for 40 years with no human side effects. I only use it early in veg. Never at the late stage you are in.

Carpet in my room is my biggest contributor to the mite issue. I use carpet powder and I vacuum often to keep the population low. I wash out my cab with windex and wash all of my equipment with bleach or H2O2.

I also use liberal amounts of silica in my res to promote strong bug-resistant plant cell walls.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Soap can kill them in an instant!
> 
> When my girls are vegging I hit them with Sevin. It is a full-on insecticide that has been around for 40 years with no human side effects. I only use it early in veg. Never at the late stage you are in.
> 
> ...


Yea same here but i have to add weekly sprays too. The swamp is kind of bug friendly so it is hell here.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

I've made moonrocks. That's where you roll the buds around in ISO and then roll it all around in dry ice hash... at least that's how I made mine.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Did you guys know Corey Feldman is doing music, and has an unhealthy obsession with michael jackson?


ok, No, and no but what did I just watch ...lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've made moonrocks. That's where you roll the buds around in ISO and then roll it all around in dry ice hash... at least that's how I made mine.


Looks right. I will be trying this like next week thanks guys


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've made moonrocks. That's where you roll the buds around in ISO and then roll it all around in dry ice hash... at least that's how I made mine.


word this is the kurupt's Moonrocks says (Cookies -Co2 Oil - and SicDust) whatever the hell that is lol

im sure a kif of some kind


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 26, 2015)

hey watsup crew. went to san jose. came back with phantom cookies, gsc, gorilla grape, 
lavender, flame thrower, svf og, gdp. shit to many strains. lol. lost some seeds, do to me. 

purple cadilac doing great, purple kush, jelly been too. dog b in flower. is going great. short plant and bushy. lovly sweet sour smell. got two clones of that doing great. got a smelly cross. showing smelly cherry, but bud are gettngi really tight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> ok, No, and no but what did I just watch ...lol


Just watched it that is to funny!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 26, 2015)

also gods gift. is just fire, will post soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> word this is the kurupt's Moonrocks says (Cookies -Co2 Oil - and SicDust) whatever the hell that is lol
> 
> im sure a kif of some kind


Sounds like what jig said


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Pretty bummed right now guys. My grow is infested with spider mites. The more I look the more I see them. It's disgusting. I feel like they are all over me now. Fucking sucks.
> 
> I'm at 7 weeks 12/12 today. What do I do? Is it a total loss? Hash the whole thing? Do I cut down now before it gets worse? So lost. This sucks.


ok do not get rid of em if you already haven't ... know that feeling but I clipped for this old dude way back when and he had a crop of purple cream infested he let them finish the grow while treating them with a 1 part neem oil and water spray then hung the plants upside down during harvest and I swear the mites that were left made their way to the top (cut end of the stalk/plant). it was like a ant hill disgusting but saves some of ya tree


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

I have also heard that if you put watermelon rind or cantaloupe rind near them they will migrate to it and then you can just toss the rind.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Just watched it that is to funny!


the King of Pop inspired outfits tho.. smh lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> word this is the kurupt's Moonrocks says (Cookies -Co2 Oil - and SicDust) whatever the hell that is lol
> 
> im sure a kif of some kind


Its a dank nug dipped in honey oil and rolled in keif, super space cake material


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Last look at veg before it gets chopped up for clones


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

meant to share these when I found them, order some Sour Cookies and Durban Cookies and was a lucky grower....

found over 5 beans in the sour cookies and the Durban the one is growing well? what yall think, promising?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Its a dank nug dipped in honey oil and rolled in keif, super space cake material


I saw a thing in HT like 15 years back were they did this come to think of it.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I saw a thing in HT like 15 years back were they did this come to think of it.


yea its pretty old I think the latest is the Caviar Gold


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> yea its pretty old I think the latest is the Caviar Gold


? Going to go google that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I saw a thing in HT like 15 years back were they did this come to think of it.


right on bro, I don't think I could handle it! lol- I tripped AGAIN last night on a dab. Felt like I was on the gravatron carnival ride and I felt myself at a molecular level lol, shit was intense! Then I wake up this morning and my girlfriend took too big of a dab and had the same thing happen! Like her face melted she said. Can't imagine the moon rocks


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> ? Going to go google that


really strong stuff, HT used it to keep Snoop, Cypress Hill and Red Man & Method Man Occupied during a cover shoot like 6 months back they wetre doing givaways with it because they were selling so much smh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice!
I'm down


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> right on bro, I don't think I could handle it! lol- I tripped AGAIN last night on a dab. Felt like I was on the gravatron carnival ride and I felt myself at a molecular level lol, shit was intense! Then I wake up this morning and my girlfriend took too big of a dab and had the same thing happen! Like her face melted she said. Can't imagine the moon rocks


my girl after hitting a bowl of moon rocks...lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> my girl after hitting a bowl of moon rocks...lol


Haha yea boy! Thats is what i am talking about


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> my girl after hitting a bowl of moon rocks...lol


lol! That's freaking great lolll


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Just a photo bomb. All 8weeks in the led tent.

Happy monday 6


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

cont...


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> cont...
> 
> View attachment 3339631 View attachment 3339632 View attachment 3339633 View attachment 3339634 View attachment 3339635 View attachment 3339636


man cannabis needs a leaf cup those are beautiful...


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 26, 2015)

lets all smoke one for the CASHMERE KUSH hopefully I can find a cut again, smh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> cont...
> 
> View attachment 3339631 View attachment 3339632 View attachment 3339633 View attachment 3339634 View attachment 3339635 View attachment 3339636


Does the bubba turn purple?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Does the bubba turn purple?


Most the Time.

Pre98 bubba kush


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn someguy, looking awesome! Looks so good, what's the fireball smell like?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Almost like hash. holy cow its funky. I am really looking forward to smoking that big purple nuggy. LOL! I fucked up and ruined the clone of it. I have a nug still in the cloner that hasnt popped roots yet. the non purple fb nuggy did root. 

@BobBitchen will hopefully rescue me with another cut of the purple one. I plan to NOT lose it again. this is a keeper thus far.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone grown Ceres White Indica? or any Ceres gear.
Snow is starting here, it's going to be a long cold one but great for the skiers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> cool thanks for the heads up on the limit. That flamethrower is pretty interesting cross, I smoke the white regularly and its strong so that and (x Fire) x AlienOG  has to generate some hug
> 
> 
> 
> hey giggles they have a Honey Banana .... in seeds (honeyboo boo x strawberry banana)


Yup. I like the white also. Kind of boring flavor, but killer when crossed with other strains.
I already have a very special wifi. Just recently went through some packs of whitefirealien. Not so sure I found a keeper, but killer none the less.
One of my favorite all time thewhite cross has got to be Eisbaer. That was one killer strain we were rocking indoor and outdoor. Problem was it would ever so slightly microseed on us sometimes. Got rid of it last year.
My seed breeder buddy has made a lot of crosses with the white, and firealienkush(FAK), so, naturally, I've tried many I love that type of bud


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

The pest strips work wonders against the mites.. Have not seen movement in a long time. But growing in the bedroom i guess its a no-go  Sry bout the troubles.. Damn mites.. Gonna scratch my hair of trying to get to fantasy mites diggin in my head..

I just put up the second tent  I should go to bed and sleep before hunting but my mind is going overload and i need to up-pot a bunch.
Also the ballast i got looks like its been in war. Need to see if it works..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Last orginal male jurple in flower @Mohican .. if you look close even the male flowers turn purple when outside in the cold. been collecting pollen for future use  I took a clone of him before he went in to flower..

Picked up two clones today from local disp. this place has always had true genetics and their clones look good. To me the true OG has the best smell ever. 
True OG
NYC Diesel


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Last orginal male jurple in flower @Mohican .. if you look close even the male flowers turn purple when outside in the cold. been collecting pollen for future use  I took a clone of him before he went in to flower..
> 
> Picked up two clones today from local disp. this place has always had true genetics and their clones look good. To me the true OG has the best smell ever.
> True OG
> ...



LMK how the deisel is. Maybe we can work out some trade. I think your in this area?


----------



## drolove (Jan 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> The pest strips work wonders against the mites.. Have not seen movement in a long time. But growing in the bedroom i guess its a no-go  Sry bout the troubles.. Damn mites.. Gonna scratch my hair of trying to get to fantasy mites diggin in my head..
> 
> I just put up the second tent  I should go to bed and sleep before hunting but my mind is going overload and i need to up-pot a bunch.
> Also the ballast i got looks like its been in war. Need to see if it works..


pest strips worked for mites? really?? and dont worry man, THOSE mites dont like eating people. they MAY be on you but they wont hurt ya 
and good luck on your hunt! i may be going out in the morning as well.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jurple pollen

I don't think many people know just how much pollen is produced by one plant. the plant does not even have half the flowers open and I already have this much pollen.. The other evening the sun was hitting the plant just right and I just bumped it lightly and you could see all the pollen fall off in the sunlight. amazing..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> LMK how the deisel is. Maybe we can work out some trade. I think your in this area?


 will do.. trades are good 
I'm in So. Cal, not far from Mo..


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

drolove said:


> pest strips worked for mites? really?? and dont worry man, THOSE mites dont like eating people. they MAY be on you but they wont hurt ya
> and good luck on your hunt! i may be going out in the morning as well.


Reading up many people use them against mites. Says it will kill any crawling and flying bugs..
Yeah they are still on the leaf's but they are dead and no movement. So they might be on a few sugars but mostly they only occupy the fan leaf's.
GL back


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> will do.. trades are good
> I'm in So. Cal, not far from Mo..


Yea ya'll are not to far apart
I had to kill the jurple clone it picked up pm on the way and i have not been able to kill it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea ya'll are not to far apart
> I had to kill the jurple clone it picked up pm on the way and i have not been able to kill it.


That SUCKS! i guess it was just too damp and cold in the transport! least you have seeds.. Not sure what route you are taking to Oregon but if it is the 10 to the 5 via CA I can give you one in person..


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

Just tried the ballast it works i got light but it is humming and vibrating :/
Is it dangerous?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> That SUCKS! i guess it was just too damp and cold in the transport! least you have seeds.. Not sure what route you are taking to Oregon but if it is the 10 to the 5 via CA I can give you one in person..


CO way buddy but it is cool something will work out


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> CO way buddy but it is cool something will work out



Duh.. I should have know that


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> CO way buddy but it is cool something will work out


Come through KS and you'll go right by me


----------



## drolove (Jan 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Just tried the ballast it works i got light but it is humming and vibrating :/
> Is it dangerous?


is it magnetic or digital?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

magnetic
 
 
 
Should have given my auto's more food.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2015)

lol there is some paper in the ballast with writing on. Just zoomed in.. strange. Know it was part of a big grow op that got busted.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

My snoop Dogg OG has made the transition from Hydro to soil and is on the grow...


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking bomb af giggs! Guess what I'm doing.. Dun dun dunnnnn... Outdoor lol, I threw a plant outside last night (was gonna throw it out) figured if it survives it'll finish by April lol. It made it through the night so might have some unexpected buds if it doesn't freeze  whoda thought I could put a plant out in January lolView attachment 3339239


You cant, LOL, freeze still to come, not hoping, just my experience up here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> You cant, LOL, freeze still to come, not hoping, just my experience up here.


lol i know  I'm just running on hopes and dreams lol, it was going to go in the garbage so i figured I'd take a chance  I might get lucky, it's been super nice out lately!


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 26, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> That SUCKS! i guess it was just too damp and cold in the transport! least you have seeds.. Not sure what route you are taking to Oregon but if it is the 10 to the 5 via CA I can give you one in person..


Is there still an agriculture check coming into California?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

There was one when I moved here, I forgot about that...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 26, 2015)

Been busy as hell with school and work but here are a few I just up-potted.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 26, 2015)

And the rest of the veg girls that made it through the freeze in my shed. I hoping to have a couple of big ones to flower in 3 weeks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol i know  I'm just running on hopes and dreams lol, it was going to go in the garbage so i figured I'd take a chance  I might get lucky, it's been super nice out lately!


Winter better not be over yet! I'm starting to worry though Alpha.
I know we'll have enough water to drink, but what about the salmon! I don't know if I could take another lame salmon run this year also.


hippy132 said:


> You cant, LOL, freeze still to come, not hoping, just my experience up here.


i don't know man. When was the last time you wore shorts up here in January?
Not good. Back to the 70's by this weekend too. I'm tripping.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Winter better not be over yet! I'm starting to worry though Alpha.
> I know we'll have enough water to drink, but what about the salmon! I don't know if I could take another lame salmon run this year also.
> Last year was fairly good on Sac River
> 
> ...


New folks always think its warmer then it is, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2015)

yeah. Still ag check point. Doc about fainted. He was reaching for change to pay a toll and the guy asks if he's carrying any fruits or plants. Hahahsorry I forgot to tell you doc.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> New folks always think its warmer then it is, lol


I fish the feather and the sac allot! Bankin' it.
Feather sucked, fish just blew on through. The sac(up near the barge hole)was a zoo, because everywhere else sucked. But the barge hole died hella early.
You gotta a boat? Or are you a flosser like myself?
I sold my boats to move up here. I was usually chasing the sturgeon down everyday before moving up here.
 
Ugly 42lb buck from the barge hole gravel bar.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

I hear ya man! I haven't used the heat at all this week, it's crazy! Was totally expecting colder temps, hasn't even been 32 degrees yet, craziness!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear ya man! I haven't used the heat at all this week, it's crazy! Was totally expecting colder temps, hasn't even been 32 degrees yet, craziness!


Not good!
I just moved up here in 2010, but my family has lived up here for a long time. They are all trippin'.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

@jigfresh Sorry I didnt post this sooner bro, DC asked me to post it but I forgot about it til now. Heres my homemade mite spray recipe.

The same way peppermint, habanero peppers and other organic stuff that is safe to eat works. Rosemary oil is the shit, it smells great too. What I did was I bought an upside down leaf sprayer, some neem and some rosemary oil. In this size spray bottle I use about 5 ml of rosemary and 2 ml of neem oils, with a few drops of dish soap. You can see the mites die when you spray them. The rosemary messes with the neuroreceptors and they die right away. The neem prevents the babies from molting(growing up to adult), so it slows the reproduction cycle way down. So by spraying every other day or so, it takes about a week or two to totally eradicate, but you do get immediate results.You just gotta lower the numbers everyday. But most importantly, you must rinse it off after about a min on the leaves. Mites are soft bodied and just about anything works immediately and the rosemary oils is pretty strong stuff, so it will burn your ladies if you dont rinse. I would spray em all down, rinse em off and make sure they dont mold by keeping the air going good. Your local health food/ drug store has neem and rosemary. If any questions or concerns holla at ya boy.

Edit:My spray bottle is 710 ml. I put 5 ml of rosemary and 2 ml of neem with a few drops of soap.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Totally man, I've been here a few months and I'm tripping too because everyone said we get snow and I'm like hell yeah! (I like the occasional snow  ) but it's just as warm as Florida here, maybe it'll rain more in February hopefully


----------



## papapayne (Jan 26, 2015)

whew caught up! miss a day and had 20 pages to read. Hope all is well! School is getting the best of my time, but learning quite a bit. My botany class is about to start the section on genetics, so looking forward to that. Anyway, gorgeous plants everyone!! Love those bubbas @SomeGuy. Got my seedlings cranked up to the full 600 MH now, they are doing good. About to bump from 1/4 to 1/2 strength canna nutes. Anyways, 

Stay free, stay high,

papa


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The one picture is of a nice bud that seems to be unaffected. There are a few like that.View attachment 3339470View attachment 3339466View attachment 3339467 View attachment 3339468 View attachment 3339469 View attachment 3339471 View attachment 3339473


Okay yeah they getting some of it but dont pull the plug. let them finish more. You will be fine for 2 weeks more. I know bugs suck but you can make it. let them mature more IMO. I would. your have a great run going let it finish the bugs lost. I still would hit with pepper spray and tons of air after spraying at lights out. but get the heck out of room first. its gonna get hot and crazy with pepper spray but bugs will die and you will win easy.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea food ninja like 6 peppers, steep it and go crazy. Just get the wife a little girl out first


doc is right on. you can spray even day of harvest if you blow dry them 12 hrs first. then when they hang as a whole plant does with fans the pepper will leave it.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It's the worst part. I grow in my bedroom closet and feel like the bed is crawling with the things. So not cool.
> 
> I also think there are other buds. I saw a black thing walking around that seemed much too big to be a mite. Just foul.


It could be fruit flies. they get real big and turn into flies.


----------



## drolove (Jan 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> magnetic
> View attachment 3339753
> View attachment 3339756
> View attachment 3339759
> Should have given my auto's more food.


your fine then. magnetics buzz.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Lmao yeah if you get a clone from doc you better isolate it and fix it fast. Otherwise your plants are swamp bug wrecked. they ate my c99 to shreds. Killed 8 plants and ate 1/2 of 6 others. I know better now. Get clones and pepper spray them good 2 times. soil drench them also with pepper spray mix. oh yeah they are not nice and they will turn your garden around so dam quick. they dont eat buds they eat leaves and stems so Jigs you are good to make it. I am laughing with you as I just went thru that like 6 weeks ago. or so.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea same here but i have to add weekly sprays too. The swamp is kind of bug friendly so it is hell here.


hey they are ninja fucking bugs. tough to kill. it cost me allot but I learned so it was worth it. I am laughing so dam hard. Yeah I know it cost me 1 lb in weight but still I knew to isolate and spray them good. green house 101 get new plants put in small isolated tent. spray with soap/pepper spray let sit overnight spray again and then water with pepper water and 2 drops soap. done fixed and they can go into greenhouse. My mom had me do that with every order we got in. i convinced her to do just seeds as i was getting burns on my skin from the pepper spray. We went seed and never looked back.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

@shishkaboy - where did you get the upside down sprayer?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea ya'll are not to far apart
> I had to kill the jurple clone it picked up pm on the way and i have not been able to kill it.


Okay PM what is that again? anyone?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Freakin monster dude!!! Holy shittttt! 



Aeroknow said:


> I fish the feather and the sac allot! Bankin' it.
> Feather sucked, fish just blew on through. The sac(up near the barge hole)was a zoo, because everywhere else sucked. But the barge hole died hella early.
> You gotta a boat? Or are you a flosser like myself?
> I sold my boats to move up here. I was usually chasing the sturgeon down everyday before moving up here.
> ...


Powdery mildew @DCobeen


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> magnetic
> View attachment 3339753
> View attachment 3339756
> View attachment 3339759
> Should have given my auto's more food.


yes open it and remove the dam paper out.that should stop the hum and such. nice call.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Let us be honest they probably hitchhiked a little over a month ago from down here. I can't go anywere here with out picking them up. That is one reason i am glade to move. I have everything in tubs to bleach and pack and some avid for the clones. I just hit my moms two days ago getting ready to clone.


Very straight up of you Doc.

I can say that they do occur here. I got them once. They are not
common, in my experience, and were not hard to fight, for me, but
they are native.

Hitting plants in Veg...esp if you keep a stable like I do, is pretty much
required, or one just waits until it happens in the tent and deals then.

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> lol i know  I'm just running on hopes and dreams lol, it was going to go in the garbage so i figured I'd take a chance  I might get lucky, it's been super nice out lately!


cold nights put a garbage bag over it to stop frost. in am remove it when sun hits it. bam welcome to cold growing.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Dude that's a great idea! I used todo that with my flowers and veggies back east but never thought about doing that for the ganja, hell yeah!! I'm sure we will only have a few days of cold left so it should be easy to keep up with doing that  thanks for the tip brotha! It's a 24k white gold and pretty big, like 2 feet tall, I figure it should get a couple oz atleast wwhich would make me happy, I like the way outdoor tastes sometimes, not sure why but it's different and more nature like if that makes sense


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Winter better not be over yet! I'm starting to worry though Alpha.
> I know we'll have enough water to drink, but what about the salmon! I don't know if I could take another lame salmon run this year also.
> 
> i don't know man. When was the last time you wore shorts up here in January?
> Not good. Back to the 70's by this weekend too. I'm tripping.


this year is acting like it did a couple years ago. our lake was open on feb 24th i opened our marine repair shop on Feb 26th. 1 month before other shops and man what a year it was. 10 months of fixing boats when we usually get 8. i want an early spring. makes me more money for my move. The salmon is being restocked as you speak. it is weird they dropped so fast. I watched it on tv as they caught salmon and collected eggs/sperm.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Is there still an agriculture check coming into California?


Yes and that is not cool when you dont know and have clones in the glovebox


Cloner is full as can be.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Freakin monster dude!!! Holy shittttt!
> 
> 
> 
> Powdery mildew @DCobeen


okay got it. Milk and water all. kills PM fast. you all know this. Well maybe you dont. Start with 1 cup milk to 1 gal water mist and water with it. then foliar with 1 cup milk to 3 cups water. bam done. 2 times. jsut have lots of fan blowing and a dehumidifier to take ti down to 20% rh.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

@Mohican The hydro shop sold a whole einstein oil kit. I got them to tell me what was in it. Then I got them to just sell me the sprayer, then I went health food shopping. Way cheaper.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes and that is not cool when you dont know and have clones in the glovebox
> 
> 
> Cloner is full as can be.
> View attachment 3339967


now that is a cloner. hey did you run an air pump into it also? if you got one do it will help allot for roorting time I am told.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> okay got it. Milk and water all. kills PM fast. you all know this. Well maybe you dont. Start with 1 cup milk to 1 gal water mist and water with it. then foliar with 1 cup milk to 3 cups water. bam done. 2 times. jsut have lots of fan blowing and a dehumidifier to take ti down to 20% rh.


The problem is the shit gets in some plants and it goes systemic and you can't get rid of it.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh shit Doc, I had not thought to warn you about those dudes either...

"No, we do not care about drugs, or illegal aliens, but do you happen
to be transporting any plants?" LMAO

All's well that ends well.

JD

P.S. What what what?!? Milk goes systemic? waaaa? lol

Oh the PM...yeah...I have seen that in the garden. New growth can
be successful, but the tainted parts will never thrive.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The problem is the shit gets in some plants and it goes systemic and you can't get rid of it.


true but I got 3 doing that from my dome. I am not spraying them yet as roots did show and in 1 week most all the veg will be gone then I will hit them with milk/water and in 2 weeks they will turn around and be good. I only do this when i have to but I want a Red Purp clone (dam hardest cloing plant on earth I think).


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2015)

there are other things out there but milk works. even in buds if caught in time. you have to have allot of air movement and a dehumidifier to take RH down to 20% after treatment. We used to have to do that to tomatoes in a huge ass greenhouse. we had like 30 dehumidifiers running sometimes.I still have 1 of them I call it old faithful. That thing just works. sucks up 3 gallons in 2 hrs easy. i had more expensive units that would only do 3 gallons in 8 hrs max. now you all have me worried as my RH is being higher in flower. i might dig old faithful out again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Oh shit Doc, I had not thought to warn you about those dudes either...
> 
> "No, we do not care about drugs, or illegal aliens, but do you happen
> to be transporting any plants?" LMAO
> ...


It was showing on the new growth after having sprayed and removed the affeced parts.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> there are other things out there but milk works. even in buds if caught in time. you have to have allot of air movement and a dehumidifier to take RH down to 20% after treatment. We used to have to do that to tomatoes in a huge ass greenhouse. we had like 30 dehumidifiers running sometimes.I still have 1 of them I call it old faithful. That thing just works. sucks up 3 gallons in 2 hrs easy. i had more expensive units that would only do 3 gallons in 8 hrs max. now you all have me worried as my RH is being higher in flower. i might dig old faithful out again.


I use apple cider vinegar my self but same thing.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2015)

Today's prOn.  Dog puppies.
The one on the left had a damaged tap root when I took it from paper towel, so I dipped it
in root hormone.

And yes Doc, still have the Oldman moc's.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking nice Oldman, that's amazing the one dipped in the root gel is 2x bigger. I know the stuff works but I didn't know it worked that well!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

I sometimes think I have pm when I'm cloning but I learned it was only the residue from the water drying. Freaked me out a few times though


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Today's prOn.View attachment 3339974View attachment 3339975 View attachment 3339977 Dog puppies.
> The one on the left had a damaged tap root when I took it from paper towel, so I dipped it
> in root hormone.
> 
> And yes Doc, still have the Oldman moc's.


I wonder which ones would roots would fill faster.
Would it be the one growing the leaf already or the one still working downstairs. Looks like clear cups so we will all find out. Im very interested in seeing this.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looking nice Oldman, that's amazing the one dipped in the root gel is 2x bigger. I know the stuff works but I didn't know it worked that well!


I'm going to use it from now on, what the heck.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I wonder which ones would roots would fill faster.
> Would it be the one growing the leaf already or the one still working downstairs. Looks like clear cups so we will all find out. Im very interested in seeing this.


Both have roots to the bottom of party cups but the one dipped has way more.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I wonder which ones would roots would fill faster.
> Would it be the one growing the leaf already or the one still working downstairs. Looks like clear cups so we will all find out. Im very interested in seeing this.


I'll keep posting on this it is interesting.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds like a new "best practice" to me.


oldman60 said:


> I'm going to use it from now on, what the heck.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Right on, with results like that there's no reason not to, very impressive. I used to use root gel for clones but have never used it on seedlings, that could be a whole new use for it


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on, with results like that there's no reason not to, very impressive. I used to use root gel for clones but have never used it on seedlings, that could be a whole new use for it


This is a dry powder, but gel should be the same.
Sometimes hail Mary's work!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Is there still an agriculture check coming into California?


There is but they stop and ask you if you have any fruit or plants, most times they just wave you past and don't even stop you..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

Right on Oldman, that hail Mary looks like it will end up in the superbowl, pun intended  

When I was stopped they had me open my uhaul, but I'm guessing if you only have a car they won't do much, but if carrying a big trailer while moving they'll probably check for sure


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 26, 2015)

I came in from southern Cal with my car they just waved us on, we only had a car on a road trip from NY . We came through Nevada when we moved, I think towards Susanville cali, can't remember the exact entry point, but we had a uhaul and they checked that time


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It was showing on the new growth after having sprayed and removed the affeced parts.


Living in such a dry climate I never worry about PM. I have never even seen it on my roses outside. But I have seen it on plants closer to the coastal area of so. Cal..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Living in such a dry climate I never worry about PM. I have never even seen it on my roses outside. But I have seen it on plants closer to the coastal area of so. Cal..


First time i have had it. I have have only had trouble with the mites here.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> First time i have had it. I have have only had trouble with the mites here.


So I think that is the first and last time a clone will go in a box 
If YA know what I mean..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

I just noticed a Styrofoam plate fits perfectly on a 2.5 gallon pot. I cut a slit down the center of the plate so it can go around the stem on the outdoor plant and it covers the soil perfectly. Will keep the rain and bugs out of the soil, just had to tape the edge. Hope this tip helps any outdoor container gardeners. I know if it rained on a small potted plants soil it would be over watered pretty bad in no time


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> First time i have had it. I have have only had trouble with the mites here.


Did you get that clone shipper thingy? I saw you mentioned it in the clone only thread, but I just found out what it was.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2015)

Another trick you can do to is just soak the seed in a shot glass of B1 or Clonex till cracks, that works pretty well to accelerate roots


----------



## moondance (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey all I made up a prototype of the pvc ladders, I think they will work out well. I think I got everything setup the way I want it, tested the ventilation tonight - nice and quiet and plenty of adjustment with the new controller. I think the five foot run I did to get to the filter will help cool the air down before mixing with the basement air. I will turn the whole setup on Saturday and do a night of temp checks and then put all the girls in Sunday to start the new run. Hope everyone's doing good, Peace MD.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> First time i have had it. I have have only had trouble with the mites here.


Neem oil instantly kills powdery mildew.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey all I made up a prototype of the pvc ladders, I think they will work out well. I think I got everything setup the way I want it, tested the ventilation tonight - nice and quiet and plenty of adjustment with the new controller. I think the five foot run I did to get to the filter will help cool the air down before mixing with the basement air. I will turn the whole setup on Saturday and do a night of temp checks and then put all the girls in Sunday to start the new run. Hope everyone's doing good, Peace MD.
> View attachment 3340080
> View attachment 3340081



How does that work?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 27, 2015)

Okey my smelly cherry x ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 27, 2015)

Dog 2


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 27, 2015)

Very strong smelly side for sure. But buds are getting tight. Dog has a very sweet smell, packed with a sour tone. . Pic of veg room. Most are harbor side clones from 12/5 just cut clones. And got new strains to play with. Need to get that spray to get male jazz...... also good day to the crew


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 27, 2015)

Went from 400 to 600 mh. Some pics too.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2015)

Now I have my s%#t together (famous last words) the plant on left had a broken tap root when I removed it
from the paper towel, I dipped the broken plant in the root powder (on left) the other was not.


----------



## past times (Jan 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Now I have my s%#t together (famous last words) the plant on left had a broken tap root when I removed it
> from the paper towel, I dipped the broken plant in the root powder (on left) the other was not.


are they the same strain?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2015)

past times said:


> are they the same strain?


Yes, both plants are Dog.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2015)

The tap root was about 1/2" long, it had half the root broken. I didn't want to
lose the plant I had only the 2 so I gave it a "what the hell" move had stumbled
on to this.
I will keep the watch up on these 2, seems to work quite well.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> The tap root was about 1/2" long, it had half the root broken. I didn't want to
> lose the plant I had only the 2 so I gave it a "what the hell" move had stumbled
> on to this.
> I will keep the watch up on these 2, seems to work quite well.


Label them so we can see how they grow differently. This would have to be tested with more seeds. Since we all know some plants just grow faster.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Label them so we can see how they grow differently. This would have to be tested with more seeds. Since we all know some plants just grow faster.


Yea you can clone a seedling so it should work most of the time i would think


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Did you get that clone shipper thingy? I saw you mentioned it in the clone only thread, but I just found out what it was.


I did not, I don't recall ever finding a place to order them from.. Have to check it out again.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Neem oil instantly kills powdery mildew.


I think neem oil will kill that insane inlaw that drives you crazy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I did not, I don't recall ever finding a place to order them from.. Have to check it out again.


Man it was just kind of wet. I try and let them be damp but not soaked.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 27, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I did not, I don't recall ever finding a place to order them from.. Have to check it out again.


here is how to ship them dont waste money on clone shippers.





the bottom is red with plant/soil the top is black and protects the leaves. I have other pics but this is first one I found.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> here is how to ship them dont waste money on clone shippers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea just leave the mites


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Label them so we can see how they grow differently. This would have to be tested with more seeds. Since we all know some plants just grow faster.


Will do, I'll follow these 2 till the end.


----------



## moondance (Jan 27, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> How does that work?


I am changing over to vertical growing on this run, my theory is I can tie two main branches to each side and each pot has its own trellis and I can pull them out if need be. I didn't like the idea of them growing into a screen. the nice thing is I can add to the ladders if need be. Plus they are washable bleach able. The ventilation seems to work good I'll have to wait to the test to see if Temps are groovy.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am changing over to vertical growing on this run, my theory is I can tie two main branches to each side and each pot has its own trellis and I can pull them out if need be. I didn't like the idea of them growing into a screen. the nice thing is I can add to the ladders if need be. Plus they are washable bleach able. The ventilation seems to work good I'll have to wait to the test to see if Temps are groovy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am changing over to vertical growing on this run, my theory is I can tie two main branches to each side and each pot has its own trellis and I can pull them out if need be. I didn't like the idea of them growing into a screen. the nice thing is I can add to the ladders if need be. Plus they are washable bleach able. The ventilation seems to work good I'll have to wait to the test to see if Temps are groovy.



I like the trellis setup in my CMH tent. got them from the 99cent store. this is a pic before I added a slanted screen to this that goes from the front of the pot by the light slanted up to the first cross piece on the trellis.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey 600, back from not so warm Spain. Fuk me I was even wearing a hat and gloves at one point.

I am not going to say much about what we are up to down there, but one thing I will say is HOLY FUK BATMAN, UNDERGROUND GROW CAVE FTW!!!!! And no, my caps lock was not on!!

Anyhoo, here's my little veg area at the moment.


I got some new Blue Pits in there, some Fireballs (male and female), some Deep Blue, Some Dog (not to be confused with Someguy!)....

.....and some more Dog!

.....and yet some more Dog, live resin (or frozen weed with bho ran through it) smells, well, just like Dog really. Spicey, Rubber, Chem/Diesel...yum yum.

Peace, DST

I don't mind Dogs (the real ones,) But aint it a cunt when you pull up someones drive, get out the car, and their dog welcomes you by pissing on said car, then stepping in it's own wazz them jumping up to greet you and leaving pish marks all over your top did that just haappen to me?!?!?!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2015)

yum! Yum! YUM!!!! nice shots DST


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

@DST 

You should hear these guys talk about how confusing it is to talk to people about me... LOL!

man these Fireballs are the bomb man. I have a dog Ive been running that is pretty good too plus the deep psychosis. I want to try a few others but I am stacked up ATM. Heard about the bat cave, Tinge of jealousy.. LOL I wish you guys the best and especially @jigfresh and family. 

BTW @Dezracer I would love to scrounge a clone of the sour cherry to play with.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey 600, back from not so warm Spain. Fuk me I was even wearing a hat and gloves at one point.
> 
> I am not going to say much about what we are up to down there, but one thing I will say is HOLY FUK BATMAN, UNDERGROUND GROW CAVE FTW!!!!! And no, my caps lock was not on!!
> 
> ...


Stoned on pics. Very, very nice.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> First time i have had it. I have have only had trouble with the mites here.


Seems like a month or two ago, lots of mites all over the world. I ve heard quite a bit from numerous areas, all around this same time of year. I even got hit and I didnt get any cuts. Im thinking it may have had something to do with the weather getting colder?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm too frugal to spend $$ on a clone shipper..




DCobeen said:


> here is how to ship them dont waste money on clone shippers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man it was just kind of wet. I try and let them be damp but not soaked.


I wonder if wrapping the soil better would have kept the moisture contained.. I have shipped many tropical plants with no problems of PM but maybe Jurple type plants are different ??


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 27, 2015)

We understand about not wanting to say more about the batcave, and its okay.. Just show some pics !!!!!  Best of luck with everything and all involved.. Hope you have a blast!

After hunting today. M8 and i went on hash hunt. Both dry and unable to find any. So i told him i had some Bubba Kush and we could make a big joint. Surprise the joint was hella strong. 5 mins after m8 was sleeping and i was fighting the urge to lay down, but i lost and we slept for 4 hours, lol.
Im baffled at how sometimes i feel nada and then sometimes it kicks like i love it. Hope the next bubba is equal although its on a strange mutant start and not really growing :/
Its the smallest in the pic of a temporary veg place between the 2 tents 
 
I have 2 Dog s1 phenos where one is apparently a bad rooter.. Very strange evryone from 1. pheno has roots but 2. pheno is yet to show..
Think ill flower out dog mommas and Black berry's instead of the sog cause it wont be ready. Then sog the other tent when the auto's are done.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Someone was talking about mites.. I use Rasta Bob's death mite it's made from Rosemary oil and works great on mites and scale.. Burns them to death.. I did notice little burn on a young clone one time.. Local hydro store had 16oz bottle for 6.95 on sale


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 27, 2015)

My m8 had mites in his grow. He bought 50.000 predator mites. Its 6 weeks ago or so. I was just there to see the garden about 4 weeks into flower and there are still spider mites in most of the plants. I gave him my pest strip and he ordered a 10 pack.
Also i noticed that 30 plants or so was looking way different covered in frost smelling like petite danone strawberry youghurt. I could not get enough my nose was burried deep everytime i went by. Have a video but i need to do some editing before i can put it up. Jack Herrer smelled "boring" low odor hashy and not really much frost yet.
Well turns out the clones i nursed for him is unknown. So i have the unknown crossed with Goji og. Gonna reveg that one cause damn its the best smelling weed ever. Brings me back to childhood luxury youghurt


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Holy hell, having flash backs. I just ripped a big hole in the knee of my pants and I thought to myself "these are some ugly kid joe pants now" - Anyone remember this song?!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Someone was talking about mites.. I use Rasta Bob's death mite it's made from Rosemary oil and works great on mites and scale.. Burns them to death.. I did notice little burn on a young clone one time.. Local hydro store had 16oz bottle for 6.95 on sale


Once I found out that sps -xx was made from rosemary oil, I made my own recipe with neem in it too. I am way too frugal too. My whole set up is homemade. Saw a vid on how to use dollar store equipment to make the shipper, they even have little leds.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @DST
> 
> You should hear these guys talk about how confusing it is to talk to people about me... LOL!
> 
> ...


My buddy didn't keep the purple one to reveg. He was supposed to but forgot about it when he chopped the plant. The Sour cherry he and I have left looks kind of purple at the start of flower but goes green until harvest. It was really weird but that's what happened to the one that just got chopped down. When it started to look finished to me, it began turning a nice red color and has a nice red hue to it as it hangs. I'll try to get pics of it to show.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 27, 2015)

You are welcome to cuts of it as soon as we have some more going. We will be taking cuts this week but I don't know how many we'll get from the SC in veg.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

Its ok. I have some seeds of it I should pop maybe. that red/purple hue interests me. LOL Hopefully your bubba and blue dream are turning out? Looks like your getting your space dialed in?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

I have quite a bit to pop btw. MO hooked me up with a bunch and I havent even got a any of docs clones yet. I will be full quick it seems... LOL


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Its ok. I have some seeds of it I should pop maybe. that red/purple hue interests me. LOL Hopefully your bubba and blue dream are turning out? Looks like your getting your space dialed in?


Is it just the color you want or that particular strain? Purps is avail.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just noticed that two of the Bubba Jurple have 9 leaflets on their 4 set of leaves.. Is this normal ? Or is it the sativa in the Jurple coming out??


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Just noticed that two of the Bubba Jurple have 9 leaflets on their 4 set of leaves.. Is this normal ? Or is it the sativa in the Jurple coming out??
> 
> View attachment 3340388 View attachment 3340389


It looks to me from that pic the 2 on the right have fatter fingers, different phenos?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It looks to me from that pic the 2 on the right have fatter fingers, different phenos?


Looks like it to me.. It's intresting how much the Jurple growth structure is so strong but the fat leaves of the bubba kush are very noticeable.. Here is another Bubba Jurple in a one gal. Pot that I pinched at the fourth node..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Is it just the color you want or that particular strain? Purps is avail.



I have quite a bit of purple. truth is I like to sample a lot of stuff to see if it is in the running for keeping.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 27, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I fish the feather and the sac allot! Bankin' it.
> Feather sucked, fish just blew on through. The sac(up near the barge hole)was a zoo, because everywhere else sucked. But the barge hole died hella early.
> You gotta a boat? Or are you a flosser like myself?
> I sold my boats to move up here. I was usually chasing the sturgeon down everyday before moving up here.
> ...


Nice, caught 3 this year, 14, 16 and a 18. Never done the barge hole, to many folks, I have a 14 foot flat jet OB, but usually go with a friend who has a wide 16 river boat. We go in at red Bluff or the Bend. We were catching 18-22 pounders in late Nov ...


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2015)

@SomeGuy, ever do any work with inducton lighting?
I was looking at magnetic induction floro it seems to be pretty fire for lighting
higher par than hid and way, way cheaper to run.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @SomeGuy, ever do any work with inducton lighting?
> I was looking at magnetic induction floro it seems to be pretty fire for lighting
> higher par than hid and way, way cheaper to run.


IF you gonna go to anything close to fluorescent Then T5's with ATI bulbs. I have 12 bulbs in a 21 inch wide case. It puts out 648 watts max with the bulb rating the actual is around 580 watts. They toss light down 4 feet according to my wall when they are 20 inch form center away from wall and 5'6".


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

I began talking about this a while back has anyone seen it?
Its amazing.




And equally as interesting


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice Shishka, I believe that plants are conscious. Neighbor detections, positive hyponastic responses. It's all awesome and interesting.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice Shishka, I believe that plants are conscious. Neighbor detections, positive hyponastic responses. It's all awesome and interesting.


According to one of the scientists in the video, plants are more advanced than we are. When you really think about it just the fact that they dont have to move around looking for food kinda supports that.
I brought this up again because my lights had just come on and I went to say GM to the ladies. I have a little thing I do to them since I dont have a fan blowing on them. I shake em. Pretty hard too, til they get all tired looking and bend over. I noticed yesterday that after shaking one of my moms, going on, then looking back at her. She was praying hard, and I could smell her loud. It got me thinking about the way plants communicate. I was thinking maybe she was telling all her sisters and cousins and stuff to get ready for a strong gust of wind. But who knows right.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Right on man, defense mechanisms, it's a crazy world in a plants life and much of it will never be explained by scientists. I find working with plants is better on a personal level not a scientific level. Be one with the garden


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 27, 2015)

I blow them hard with fans. they are used to it. trying to get them strong so they can handle the big buds they gonna have to hold up.


----------



## moondance (Jan 27, 2015)

I prefer nice gentle breezes on my girls, with the genetics from BB They are very strong on their own. Working on finishing up the plant ladders tonight, and then I have to weave some twine in between the rungs for easier tying up. Also looks like I will be doing a 2 week veg before the flip in the tent, get some more stretch, should also help me dial it all in with the new setup. Token on some BASH tonight, MD.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Nice, caught 3 this year, 14, 16 and a 18. Never done the barge hole, to many folks, I have a 14 foot flat jet OB, but usually go with a friend who has a wide 16 river boat. We go in at red Bluff or the Bend. We were catching 18-22 pounders in late Nov ...


Nice!
Yeah, I thought I would have already bought myself a jetsled by now. Stuck banking it i guess. I got a shitty back, but it hurts so good
God, it sure would be nice if some steelhead showed up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2015)

oh I had such a stressful day today. The CTscanner wasn't working. I tried everything possible to get it to work. Spent hours online trying to troubleshoot the prob with tech support. The Seimens camera i work with has 7 computers attatched to it! I have to power them all up in a certain order at a certain speed..its totally ridiculous. But that wasnt the problem. A part in the CT unit needs replaced. And after 10 years doing this I have never come across an issue like this.
Then the first patient ends up needing the scan results for his SURGERY TOMORROW! there was no more FDG anywhere in the Seattle area to simply send him off.... so I worked together with the team in Tacoma and we came up with a solution. I injected him and sent him to Tacoma for his scan. I hope somehow I made a difference in helping to combat his newly diagnosed Colon Ca.He was such a nice guy. Im going to do my abs work out now.. The tent looks a hella lot better after pulling out those 2 massive fireballs and the 3 OG KUSHS>>. good luck with all you guys, JIG and DR.D81 . very exciting!!!!!!!!!!! . maybe I will catch you out on some trippy trail somewhere!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2015)

That SUCKS big time DAT. You must have been so flustered/ uncomfortable. People looking at you like, why don't it work lady???

I'm sure you made a big difference in the way that guys day went, and you got his scan done so he can have surgery tomorrow.

Did you guys know you can't ship watches to switzerland? Wild.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2015)

Esp. with the pressure of someone's health being involved.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Right on, I admire people that can take control under pressure. I am one that can not. I need things planned prior and I need them to go the way I planned or I shut down and panic


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on, I admire people that can take control under pressure. I am one that can not. I need things planned prior and I need them to go the way I planned or I shut down and panic








Yeah I like to have things planned but I have mild anxiety so if I have time to think about shit I have thought it 100 ways to sunday lol. So I am good in the moment because I am prepared for shit to go down if need be.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol, me too natro (anxiety sucks), I'm getting better by the day but still like things planned, unless it's a road trip, I can drop everything in a minute and take off somewhere or camping. I'm an odd ball lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> That SUCKS big time DAT. You must have been so flustered/ uncomfortable. People looking at you like, why don't it work lady???
> 
> I'm sure you made a big difference in the way that guys day went, and you got his scan done so he can have surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Did you guys know you can't ship watches to switzerland? Wild.


Must be all those Swiss watches and Swiss Army knives. They don't want anything not Swiss lol. Or maybe I'm just stoned.

Sorry to hear bout your day DAT. At least it ended in a good way. Gotta see the positives in everything.

Finally got around to a much needed up potting...


----------



## joespit (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey I've a grow space (converted closet) that's about 42"x24" is a 600w too big for this spot? 

I'm also worried about my temps being too high as with my 150hps&80w cfl I get around 81degreesF (with no ac and windows shut) 

I want to upgrade my light bit keep heat and electricity down so I'm torn between 400w&600w 

They say 600w is more efficient but isn't it's overall draw still more than a 400w?

Also, and this is a very naive question, can I run a 400w bulb in a 600w (magnetic preferably) ballast?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, tomorrow I do my final res change. Pretty nice that I only did 3 res changes for all of a 10 week flower cycle. Saved quite a bit of water and nutes this run. It's times like these I appreciate the time and effort put in to the grow and seeing the end results  I can't wait to try a groovy sample


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah a 600 is kinda intense for that space, although I've run 1000w in the same Sq footage, but I had Ac and co2, it's tough to keep temps down in small spaces that's for sure. A space of 8 Sq ft I would recommend a 400w


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 27, 2015)

A 400w bulb in a 600w ballast, no, a 600w bulb in a 400w ballast yes, but not recommended


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> A 400w bulb in a 600w ballast, no, a 600w bulb in a 400w ballast yes, but not recommended


I dont think a 600 w bulb in a 400 w ballast would light up. I actually run a 400 bulb in my 6 ballast with it set to 50%.
I just turned that 3rd light back on about a week ago, but Ive used the same set up before. The guy in the hydro store told me no way, but from what I know about electronics, I would think that I could only shorten the life or blow the bulb. I'll get a replacement asap, but for now so far so good.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, with an adjustable ballast it would be okay, I didn't know magnetic ballasts had adjustable features though. That's nice to know for when I upgrade to another magnetic


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh I've run 600w hortilux in 400w magnetic ballasts, it worked ok but burnt out much faster


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2015)

@AlphaPhase, how much u hoping to harvest? 

My girl and I have been discussing at length the future of the co op, as well the garden. Most the places we have looked at have been impossible to do a safe outdoor season, and balancing a new place close enough to get to college vs far enough out of town to be safe for outdoor is proving a challenge. Gonna be settling on a nice 3 bedroom house with a garage. Think the plan for the future is going to be doubling my wattage indoors, thinking 4k watts would be awesome. Hopefully in basement or garage, and then have 1 room indoors for veggers/male pollen collection. Anyways, hope everyone out there is doing great! 


Stay free, stay high


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh I've run 600w hortilux in 400w magnetic ballasts, it worked ok but burnt out much faster


Also good to know. Mine are digitals


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wonder what giggles is gonna be doing tomorrow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm not too sure really, I hate to get my hopes up, hopefully 750 more grams or so. I hear ya about trying to find a good outdoor llocation, it's tough, especially close to work and stuff


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea, its one thing when you own a place, renting a place to do outdoor kinda sucks. I think I have enough experience under my belt that I can hit some decent numbers with 5k watts. Be enough to hopefully get some money set aside for my own house. I should have my producer license by july to, so would be safe to do a nice plant count and really get it all dialed in. I know i know...knock on wood, and so many things can go wrong.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2015)

@giggles26 - I have heard that those seed starters are legit!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @giggles26 - I have heard that those seed starters are legit!


I've used them they are ok they have a res tray under the top starter tray.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @DST
> 
> You should hear these guys talk about how confusing it is to talk to people about me... LOL!


I know, I heard, hence the shout out


----------



## moondance (Jan 28, 2015)

I got two of the ladders built laced with stings to form a grid in them, cut all the pieces for the rest just couldnt do anymore today, slight hash coma and off to bed. Later Peeps, Peace MD


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm gearing up for my next indoor grow. Haven't grown from seed for a while now, so I'm excited about this grow.
Here is a pic of some seedlings I have going and a peek at a couple of Jilly bean plants I've been training.
I'm mostly waiting on two more beans to pop and I will then veg shortly under t5 then veg under MH for about two weeks or so.
The seedlings so far are two Skunk #1, one White Widow, and one Afghani. Still waiting on one more skunk #1 and one more Afghani to pop.
There is also a Blue Dream monster crop clone that I took off my last crop three weeks into bloom. I might discard that clone though.
That clone is not growing so well. I was fixing to grow out 12 plants this time because there are two patients here so I'd still be legal. But it looks like I can only
fit 9 plants in there this time. I'm planning on the last two beans to sprout up and once I've vegged the seedlings under t5 and I'm ready to put them under that MH.
If the monster crop clone hasn't perked up by that time, then I will pluck that clone and just go grab a clone from a club to fill in the spot. Maybe another blue dream or a sour D.
Likewise if any of the seedlings turn male, I will just go pick up clones from a club to fill in the spot.






^Seedlings






^Trained, Jilly Bean






^Trained Jilly Bean under 600wats MHC


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I've used them they are ok they have a res tray under the top starter tray.


Well I like to think they are better then okay. Been using them for the last 2 years and have only lost maybe 4 or 5 beans and a couple clones here and there....

So yes @Mohican they are legit


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone know where to get good t5 lamp sockets. Just put new ballast in
But need new sockets. H.d was out 

Good morning to all. Love the smell of kush plants in tbe morning. Happy hump day too all. Off to work then school. Should be home by 10 pm to. Night.


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 28, 2015)

Listening to tunes and enjoying some hash, partly made from some trimmings off my last indoor. But mostly made from OD trimmings.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> Listening to tunes and enjoying some hash, partly made from some trimmings off my last indoor. But mostly made from OD trimmings.


That looks like a meth pipe!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 28, 2015)

Dont let the looks fool ya. It is what's inside that counts  Hashish!
Haha i thought the same thing..


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 28, 2015)

lol and bet you would probably think I was freebasing a turd too if you saw this hash hahaha.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> lol and bet you would probably think I was freebasing a turd too if you saw this hash hahaha.


Why not just get a screen and smoke hash that way?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm so glad I kicked my freebase turd habit. Breath is much better these days.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Wonder what giggles is gonna be doing tomorrow
> View attachment 3340575


I like that.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That looks like a meth pipe!


It is lmao. But hey whatever works. I bet it works great for hash. My ole lady would go into shock if I brought one of them home. she is over 2 years clean from meth.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not too sure really, I hate to get my hopes up, hopefully 750 more grams or so. I hear ya about trying to find a good outdoor llocation, it's tough, especially close to work and stuff


What size tent is that again and how many watts?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2015)

I am getting big cola's from sleestack x skunk. Such a small plant it was for breeding and I am amazed at how big the buds are getting. I am gonna have to grow a couple big plants of this with cages. 28" plant with buds as big as they blows my mind. I will take pics in 2 weeks max as hairs are now changing color. I also have to check out the trics to make sure she is about done.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so glad I kicked my freebase turd habit. Breath is much better these days.


I been "clean" for years and my breath still smells of turd...worse than a monkey on my back!


----------



## Lucifder (Jan 28, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Doc my Dog Kush , looking good , so glad I Was patient and didn’t pull it when it looked male. 300 watts of LEDs @ 20 days 12/12 View attachment 3337346


Nice, have you ever harvested with a led before? if so how was it? Im deciding if i should switch to led because my bew grow room doesnt have a window the nearest is past the door but i have to have that shut so the heat is lil problem


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's my current ladies in waiting. Coco + full canna line. They are about 2 weeks or so old, got their first full strength canna feeding, boy they needed it. They looking a tad yellow IMO.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

It's a 5x5 with 1000w light


DCobeen said:


> What size tent is that again and how many watts?


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 28, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Nice, have you ever harvested with a led before? if so how was it? Im deciding if i should switch to led because my bew grow room doesnt have a window the nearest is past the door but i have to have that shut so the heat is lil problem


:Last grow was first really good LED , did two Blue Dream, used 2 100 bulb 3 watt / w actual usage of 150 watts each, last two weeks changed to one 150 hps and one 150 led - plants were frosty as shit, tasty and got 4 nice ozs after drying, very dense but not ready to give up HPS yet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

I love my led buds quite a bit more than my hid buds.


----------



## Lucifder (Jan 28, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> :Last grow was first really good LED , did two Blue Dream, used 2 100 bulb 3 watt / w actual usage of 150 watts each, last two weeks changed to one 150 hps and one 150 led - plants were frosty as shit, tasty and got 4 nice ozs after drying, very dense but not ready to give up HPS yet.


Ahh i see now, damn i gotta beat the heat somehow. Reason why i was skeptical about just striaght led was because i heard buds dont come out as dense


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

Mine weren't as dense, but to me density doesn't matter. I got the weight I wanted. Got the effect I wanted. More smell and taste than I've ever had in my setup with HID. Plus my electricity bill is so much better.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

The last few comments reminds me of a joke my dad used to say when someone farted, "you're coughs getting better but your breath still stinks" lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

I feel so insignificant.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

you jig, are significant! Why would you say such a thing


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

Just being stupid. I answered a question I wasn't asked, so I guess I should expect to not be paid attention to. Feeling a little passive agressive today. lol

Shishka... it goes back a few days, but I can't stop laughing at the 'best practices' for growing you mentioned. Something about the supposed legitimacy of having a 'best practices' mixed with the illegitimacy of what we do strikes me as funny.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

I would have commented if I knew anything about LED's lol, but if I did I'd be talking out of my arse


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Just being stupid. I answered a question I wasn't asked, so I guess I should expect to not be paid attention to. Feeling a little passive agressive today. lol
> 
> Shishka... it goes back a few days, but I can't stop laughing at the 'best practices' for growing you mentioned. Something about the supposed legitimacy of having a 'best practices' mixed with the illegitimacy of what we do strikes me as funny.


Yeah it sucks we cant really speak openly about what we do. I only know one other planter, so when I come across a "best practice" its gotta get filed away as such, or I will forget about it.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 28, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Ahh i see now, damn i gotta beat the heat somehow. Reason why i was skeptical about just striaght led was because i heard buds dont come out as dense


Buds were good and with the right environment and lites they could do well for you. I grow 2 plants in a 2x 2 foot tent 5 ft high so plants end up smaller than big tent. I use an exhaust - 4 inch at low / med speed 24 on and a single 6 inch fan, so costs are better and temps range from 65 -70 off or on.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Just being stupid. I answered a question I wasn't asked, so I guess I should expect to not be paid attention to. Feeling a little passive agressive today. lol
> 
> Shishka... it goes back a few days, but I can't stop laughing at the 'best practices' for growing you mentioned. Something about the supposed legitimacy of having a 'best practices' mixed with the illegitimacy of what we do strikes me as funny.


Speaking of that post jig, the plant that was dipped in root powder now has twice the root mass
visible (clear cups) they were cupped on 1/19.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 28, 2015)

aaah, long time no see.. howdy sixers


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2015)

Good to see you around droman. Hey... you heard from doobie lately? We've been missing him


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Man does this thread move fast nowadays. I got some free nutes in the mail today from Humboldt County's Own from a flier I received. I did have to pay $20 dollars for shipping but it still seams to be a real good deal. If anybody is interested, you can also just get it off their website. View attachment 3332619



reminding myself jimmer.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2015)

I let my girls down. I went in to the room yesterday and the little ones were all droopy so I watered them right away. Today they look a little yellow so I'm concerned. I intended to get more soil today so I could up pot them to one gallon containers but ran out of time. I'll try again in the morning to get some soil so I can get it handled.

I'm just bummed because they all were looking really good and I had just topped them all.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 28, 2015)

Evening guys.. Holy crap im stiff in my neck from putting up exhaust and filter in many different ways to get the temps as i wanted. Seems good now, still alittle on the high side. Might need to buy a inline fan when temperature rises outside..
Also gave the Bubblegum Auto's a cleaning of old sucked out leafs. Should have had more nutes.
Smelling yummi now!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @giggles26 - I have heard that those seed starters are legit!


I can confirm that Mo.

...and I believe that I was turned on to them here, by Giggles.

:0)

The wicking mat really works. 

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

That's a bummer dez, hopefully they rebound quickly for ya

Here's that leaf boner leaf from the tangilope, sour power biker and the purple paralysis straight purple the last few days. It's confirmed, it can now be called purple paralysis and not green paralysis. I dried a few small buds of the purple and holy smokes it's a heavy sativa, extreme sativa buzz, a little too racey for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking great alpha! 
Well new owner took her pictures tonight and all is down and hidden. I am going to chill for a while have a great night guys


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks doc, glad the pics went smooth for ya, hoping a smooth transition for ya bro, enjoy the night man


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great alpha!
> Well new owner took her pictures tonight and all is down and hidden. I am going to chill for a while have a great night guys


Did yea get my email?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2015)

Swamp wreck #2. She's the one that seeded last time real bad so I'm running her again, she's just too pretty not to.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2015)

@Dr.D81 I finally got the beans to Mo along with the clones that rooted. & he is gonna 
pass on to Dez & SomeGuy while I also take some time off.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's a 5x5 with 1000w light


vn that should get you a very sweet yield. I will say I love it when i see a great grow like yours.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words brother, I appreciate that  I'm happy to be wrapping this grow up and getting started on some Indica strains soon, I just ordered a 3x3 tent for random strains and am stoked! Also will be getting the t5 soon, you kinda talked me into it even If I just use it to Veg with in the beginning, I know it will be much better than what I have, and maybe down the road I will be doing some flowering with it once I get the good bulbs


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

That is a nice looking plant giggs, remember the tv series swamp thing? It kind of reminds me of that lol, how bad did it herm? Was it manageable? I haven't come across anything that full blown herms so I still have no idea what it's like when it happens or even what to look for


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a quick question for everyone. Hypothetically, if you had a grand right now to only spend on your grow, what would you guys get? What cool upgrades do y'all have you eyes on?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That is a nice looking plant giggs, remember the tv series swamp thing? It kind of reminds me of that lol, how bad did it herm? Was it manageable? I haven't come across anything that full blown herms so I still have no idea what it's like when it happens or even what to look for


Somewhere I must of missed a sac or two and I think it pollinated itself. The clones are showing no signs of nuts yet though so I'm hoping maybe the cloning fixed it like it does in the dog. If it happens again then I'll have no choice to bin it, but then again that no water for 5 days really hit them hard. 

Oh and yea I remember swamp thing lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

More space, ie. Grow tent or build a small room, or make a room suitable for plants. And lighting. I'd also go bonkers on genetics  hit up your local hydro shop and ask for some old grow mags, they'll hook ya up, and then check out the mags, there's always some awesome stuff in them that are new that I never heard about


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 28, 2015)

I would add another room for veg. with t-5's.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I have a quick question for everyone. Hypothetically, if you had a grand right now to only spend on your grow, what would you guys get? What cool upgrades do y'all have you eyes on?


What is your goal?


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

No doubt giggs, I forgot about the drought, so glad they made it through man. I've heard the clones sometimes work themselves out of herming so I hope that for yours. I used to watch swamp thing with my dad growing up! I've been thinking of the shows I watched growing up, hhey Arnold, doug, salute your shorts, are you afraid of the dark, fresh prince, family matters. TV sucks nowadays man! All I watch is the walking dead, American pickers and science/bio/history channel. Sometimes adult swim or something but TV isn't what it used to be that's for sure. Oh, Bill mahur sometimes to see what he has to say about politics lol, he's awesome.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2015)

I am am just curious what people are looking at for their upgrades. I am going to be moving into a new space soon, gonna go bigger and just mulling over what areas I want to focus my upgrades on.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

A light mover would be sweet to have


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 28, 2015)

Air pots if your in soil, new bulbs, new scissors for cloning or pruning. Pipe cleaners and random tthings like that just to have around for lst. A new rig. A USB microscope for effectively checking the trichs. These are some of the things I would personally get


----------



## moondance (Jan 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I am am just curious what people are looking at for their upgrades. I am going to be moving into a new space soon, gonna go bigger and just mulling over what areas I want to focus my upgrades on.


I'm finding even in my little grow area, space is my number 1 issue, I never have enough space for everything I would like to do from veg to flower. So Space I would say, I love my 600's loving the 250mh for veg, but I am restricted by space.


----------



## moondance (Jan 29, 2015)

So I got the ladders completed finally, took me all night to get it done. I guess tomorrow will be when the girls get to go into the new tent for their first day of veg under the new 600 vert bare bulb, O they are gona love it. I'll snap some pics tomorrow after I get um all in place with ladders and all. Arms are burning so is the back - time for a hash coma - Later all Peace MD.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Here's one for Hydrogp, Danes are the happiest around Genetics explains happiness

http://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20150121-do-genes-explain-danish-happiness


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

The Dutch also have a word for Cosyness, it's called Gezelig!  Dam Europeans and their cosyness, lmfao.....


----------



## papapayne (Jan 29, 2015)

I am getting ready to start sourcing my equipment for the next grow. Any one have a recommendation for a good room controller? Ideally I would like something that would run the dehumidifer, run the intake and exhaust fans based on temperature inside/outside, run a co2 burner.

Also, what are peoples opinions on this. 4k watts...that enough wattage to need an amp controller wired into the fuse panel, or is still regular high quality timers the best option?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Not sure about a controller as things have changed, but 220/110v is something to think about and for 4k watts, it will depend on what outlets you use and what breaker they go to, if the out let's are broken up into multiple breakers you most likely won't need any electrical adds


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

Hygge !  Gezelig!
I love me some feel good cozyness


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I am getting ready to start sourcing my equipment for the next grow. Any one have a recommendation for a good room controller? Ideally I would like something that would run the dehumidifer, run the intake and exhaust fans based on temperature inside/outside, run a co2 burner.
> 
> Also, what are peoples opinions on this. 4k watts...that enough wattage to need an amp controller wired into the fuse panel, or is still regular high quality timers the best option?


Since you need a co2 controller AND an enviro controller, easy! The best bang for the buck:
Autopilot Greenhouse Master Controller.
We(all my pals and I) have had zero problems with autopilot devices. It's been my go to device line, ever since C.A.P went down hill and is now out of business, when I hook up new rooms for people.
For the lights: I wire up my own contactor relay boxes, or for smaller jobs I sometimes still use hard timers.
But you could use an intermatic hard timer T104 to safely handle those four lights. But for just a couple more dollars you could get a lighting controller like the:
HYDROFARM MLC-4X 4-Light HID Controller.

If you plan on relying solely on an AC to cool your room, like in a sealed growroom, i recommend plugging the trigger cable from the lighting controller into a high temp shutdown switch along with wall timer. If not, just plug that baby into a timer and your good.

Or, if sealed room, look around for other lighting controllers that have a high temp shutdown switch already incorporated into the device. It might save you a buck or two.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Somewhere I must of missed a sac or two and I think it pollinated itself. The clones are showing no signs of nuts yet though so I'm hoping maybe the cloning fixed it like it does in the dog. If it happens again then I'll have no choice to bin it, but then again that no water for 5 days really hit them hard.
> 
> Oh and yea I remember swamp thing lol


No one else got herms so i am going to hope it was stress.

Well got to just sit down last night that was cool. Got kind of down to the wire getting shit broken down and hidden. Plants did not get picked up as planed so that sucked, but all got done so that was the most important thing. 

Pappa i would get new lights but that is what i need. I would just look around and see what is missing to you.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No one else got herms so i am going to hope it was stress.
> 
> Well got to just sit down last night that was cool. Got kind of down to the wire getting shit broken down and hidden. Plants did not get picked up as planed so that sucked, but all got done so that was the most important thing.
> 
> Pappa i would get new lights but that is what i need. I would just look around and see what is missing to you.


That's what I'm hoping but 2 out of 3 of them did it. Only plant last run that didn't was my maui x harelquin. 

Time will tell but this time there won't be a drought and everything's green and happy.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's a bummer dez, hopefully they rebound quickly for ya
> 
> Here's that leaf boner leaf from the tangilope, sour power biker and the purple paralysis straight purple the last few days. It's confirmed, it can now be called purple paralysis and not green paralysis. I dried a few small buds of the purple and holy smokes it's a heavy sativa, extreme sativa buzz, a little too racey for me View attachment 3341140View attachment 3341141 View attachment 3341142



Thanks. They look better this morning and will get potted today or tomorrow, depending on time. I will be picking up the soil this morning but it's early out day for my kids at school so we'll see how far I get.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

So I stumble through to the kitchen the other night and opened the fridge to get a drink of milk. I opened the new milk jug and in my sleepyness decided to throw the cap away. The wife said to me next day, ÿou'll need to decant that milk into another jug with a lid as it'll take on the smells of other things in the fridge". I told her to stop being ridiculous, lmfao. That night I decided to freeze some dog trim and a glass tube ready to be blasted. Got up this morning with Mrs DST complaining that the fridge smelled of weed (For some reason I Thought it would be a good idea to put the stuff in our kitchen freezer, not the one in the utility room). And that the milk absolutely stank of it! To which she complained about not having a cup of tea (there was full fat milk as well - with a lid - that we use for the Ickle Yin, so I just grinned and removed the smelly weed to the other freezer).

Lesson:
Don't put weed into a freezer that your non smoking wife uses.
Milk definitely picks up the smell of other things in the fridge

And this is what came of it all (well, 50% of it, still to finish up in the vac overnight)>>>


Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

DST said:


> So I stumble through to the kitchen the other night and opened the fridge to get a drink of milk. I opened the new milk jug and in my sleepyness decided to throw the cap away. The wife said to me next day, ÿou'll need to decant that milk into another jug with a lid as it'll take on the smells of other things in the fridge". I told her to stop being ridiculous, lmfao. That night I decided to freeze some dog trim and a glass tube ready to be blasted. Got up this morning with Mrs DST complaining that the fridge smelled of weed (For some reason I Thought it would be a good idea to put the stuff in our kitchen freezer, not the one in the utility room). And that the milk absolutely stank of it! To which she complained about not having a cup of tea (there was full fat milk as well - with a lid - that we use for the Ickle Yin, so I just grinned and removed the smelly weed to the other freezer).
> 
> Lesson:
> Don't put weed into a freezer that your non smoking wife uses.
> ...


To funny D.
I will have to get me another frige. I will be selling mine i use for weed and wielding rods.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

hahahh I've learned that one the hard way with overflow from our kitchen freezer. well funny pulling a frozen pizza out that honks of gringo. doesn't usually affect the end product mind. milk would have probably tasted totally fine in a brew. 

try telling the better half though hahah


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 29, 2015)

I put the babies in one gallon pots this morning. You can see how yellow they got from not getting watered. Hopefully it didn't stress them too bad.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello 600 club. well after yrs of trial and error i have my rooms dialed in. I overwhelmed myself with too many patients tho. dialing back, destressing has been wonderful. Glad to see the thread thriving.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

Who doesn't need a little jurple in their lives
 
and then there's this girl in beast mode. Candy Grape OG have you grown any of these out @genuity


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Who doesn't need a little jurple in their lives
> View attachment 3341433
> and then there's this girl in beast mode. Candy Grape OG have you grown any of these out @genuity
> View attachment 3341440


I have not yet,I think dr,green dre did some,I think he did SSK & candy grape og.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you still see dr green dre on any other sites G?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> I have not yet,I think dr,green dre did some,I think he did SSK & candy grape og.
> 
> View attachment 3341445


Looks fire! Great work

@jigfresh tray is almost there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

I am officially a closet grower


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

lol doc. aint that how it all started? Was for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> lol doc. aint that how it all started? Was for me


Outdoors then in a speaker


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

I adopted Bob's babies:



Put them in the pantry last night and outside today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I adopted Bob's babies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any left up for adoption  lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm sure they'll be fine dez, they don't look too bad and will recover for sure. 

Nice looking candy grape og giggs

Here's my Indicas, these things are ridiculously thick. I forgot it was going to be a completely different growing experience with these things - it's working pretty good having many strains in the same res though, didn't think it would be as easy as it is


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, I haven't checked the roots in a while and was surprised to see this lol. Kinda scary looking down there, reminds me of spider webs and spiders creep me out


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

Aw man.. After using duct tape on my new (old) tent it was so tight that my exhaust made it collapse :/ Need to make a wood skeleton for it now before i can use it..
Also i dont think having one exhaust for two tents will work when summer comes so might aswell do it right from the beginning.. 
Seems like another life time i took pride in passing the fence where it was tallest..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> lol doc. aint that how it all started? Was for me


I started in a closest with some cfls and I was going to grow lbs lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

damn hydro that sucks, did it collapse from the negative pressure or something? Were there plants in there?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah it was the negative pressure. 3 corners still kept up but the light gave the bx2 dog a good flatening. It will look allright tomorow. No damage other than the tent, just sux i thought i was ready to go 12/12 today.
One of the dogs is really taking of and with the stretch from seed im getting anxious


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

That's good to hear no plant damage! You'll get in to 12/12 soon enough, it always sucks when set backs happen, I had a few plants get decapitated over the summer by a light falling on them, I hate to hear those unexpected crashes in the middle of the night


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

I find it strange my black berry og's still aint all mature. Are females faster to show pre-flowers than males?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I find it strange my black berry og's still aint all mature. Are females faster to show pre-flowers than males?
> View attachment 3341595


Not usually, atleast in my experience the males come to the party forst then the females show themselves. was told this is because males reach peak flowering quicker than females to ensure reproduction.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's good to hear no plant damage! You'll get in to 12/12 soon enough, it always sucks when set backs happen, I had a few plants get decapitated over the summer by a light falling on them, I hate to hear those unexpected crashes in the middle of the night


Sorry to hear, i know how it feels.
My very first grow in tent with real lights, was violator kush and honey bee. 2 giant dwc beasts. I bought the closed hood to help with heat. The yoyo's weren't strong enough and the string snapped on one of them making the 14kg light fall sideways down into my honey bee. Split the stem top to bottom. I was so mad.. Oh man thinking back its crazy.. Threw out my friends i had visiting and gave the wall a beating.. All that work and money i put in made me pop some blood vessels.
Oh man it was a tough one to get over, lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Not usually, atleast in my experience the males come to the party forst then the females show themselves. was told this is because males reach peak flowering quicker than females to ensure reproduction.


Seems strange 1 showed pistil a week ago. Still nada on the others.. I dont wanna pot them up if they are male. Well ill find out soon enough..


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> My homie and I have been talkin bout co or Cali. I just feel like we may fit in better In a city. I have been to the south while serving in the military and there is still a lot of fools concerned about skin color.


Live in the south too so I know what you mean. Never will understand why people judge based off skin color. BS!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Live in the south too so I know what you mean. Never will understand why people judge based off skin color. BS!


Because prejudice is real and still there whetherr we want to see it or not. 

Old views,old ideas....


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2015)

What your dog treats looking like giggs?
Hope they not getting to lanky.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> What your dog treats looking like giggs?
> Hope they not getting to lanky.


I bet they were great


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

@HydroGp - Males always show later. Sativa males take forever!


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a little rinky dink 600w bare bulb coco vert going on, I think the link is in my sig. Few pics from tonight since they're on my clipboard already:
































canopy view


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @HydroGp - Males always show later. Sativa males take forever!


Well thank you Mo. That makes more sense.
Guess ill finally have something to breed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Well thank you Mo. That makes more sense.
> Guess ill finally have something to breed


You can email your addy when you get ready.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2015)

Will do  So awesome..
4:20!
I believe it takes 3-5 weeks for a seed to mature. So that would make a 9 week strain best to polinate at week 5 of 12/12? Please correct me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Will do  So awesome..
> 4:20!
> I believe it takes 3-5 weeks for a seed to mature. So that would make a 9 week strain best to polinate at week 5 of 12/12? Please correct me


Week 4 1\2 through 5 yea that is how i do it.21 days for first flower.


----------



## moondance (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello guys and galls of the 600 club, The Ladders of Dank are now installed, lit and rocking! My new adventure has begun, I am excited to have it up and running! I had to really dominate the bitches into submission but in the end I think it went rather easy. I hope you all had a prosperous and peach day. 

  Coming together nicely.
 Long vent run to cool the air. 
  Moms nice and happy under the 250.
Since lighting the 600 up, I had to turn the exhaust up a bit more but not full out, lifted the light, lifted the floor fan up a milkcrate, unplugged the ceiling circ fan, and put a 10" fan for the intake at the door bringing in cool air. So far we are holding temps at 77 and 75 for 3 hrs now for a brief time we hit 80. Hoping for ladders full of dank!!! Peace MD.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Because prejudice is real and still there whetherr we want to see it or not.
> 
> Old views,old ideas....


Yup! I remember how close we were in middle school. All of us played, laughed, and showed loved to each other. Probably helped a lot of those kids were from military homes. Once we got to HS everything was all segregated and most people I went to middle school with followed suit. Fvcked me all up. Just felt unnatural Ya know.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> What your dog treats looking like giggs?
> Hope they not getting to lanky.


1 turned out to be male  and the other is still in veg but I don't know yet. I might end up with 2 males  Oh well honey is smelling something loud. Came home today and at my front door it reeked. Had to put the Phresh filter in to tame them. Them bitches be loud bro. The colors and frost are off the chart in these f2 bro. I've found some real gems....


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> 1 turned out to be male  and the other is still in veg but I don't know yet. I might end up with 2 males  Oh well honey is smelling something loud. Came home today and at my front door it reeked. Had to put the Phresh filter in to tame them. Them bitches be loud bro. The colors and frost are off the chart in these f2 bro. I've found some real gems....


Yea,that female I hit was some true purp funk,and the male must of been a banger too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yea,that female I hit was some true purp funk,and the male must of been a banger too.


Uhm ya that stud must of been something. You can see him in every pheno I found. I think I might of found a couple that should be pushed further. Just to many in the f2.


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Uhm ya that stud must of been something. You can see him in every pheno I found. I think I might of found a couple that should be pushed further. Just to many in the f2.


It's crazy how well that honeybee is doing,I can't wait till I find a f2 female.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's crazy how well that honeybee is doing,I can't wait till I find a f2 female.


I just went 8 for 8 on them lol. Still have like 3 or 4 beans left to


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

That honeybee does sound nice


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That honeybee does sound nice


She's something else. She reeks, she's got the funk. She overpowers everyone in the room lol. She's really pretty. 

Oh and she's a fast finisher!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2015)

this is my first Bodhi strain. im impressed, very.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2015)

alpha you rock!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Hell yeah! Sounds so nice. That's what I'm hoping for is a fast finisher with one of the Indicas, I haven't had anything finish too fast for a while, it'll be nice. 2 outta 3 of my sour cherries are funky :/ hoping the good one is the fem though, it'll be nice for an 8 weeker


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol thank you Dr AT shucks - I'm just a nobody though and I'm OK with it, don't be fooled  that bodhi plant of yours is what Rocks! Happy girl you have there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2015)

ur somebody special to me, if that counts at all. You inspire me all the time and I look up to you . Your one of the best growers I have ever seen. You mighty talented and sure know how to treat the ladies!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

Uppotted from solo cups to 6x6 pots. Gotta say, holy fuck nuggets the roots were going crazy. Only 13 days from germ and they all had roots popping out the bottom of the cup. I gave em the first bit of mycos now as well. Gave em each a table spoon, mostly on the buttom touching the roots, and some one the sides. All in all, liking the coco. can definitely see how quick they respond. anyway, here they are.

Stay free stay high
papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Whoa-ness That means a ton to me  thats probably the kindest thing I've heard in ages! Thank you! I'm glad to have helped in anyway I can, you keep on growing that dank you have there as well


----------



## Gs3000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's pictures of my Chernobyl from 5 seeds that I found while harvesting last year/ I have three plants show from the seeds.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks great papa, I really want to try Coco soon, so many people are pushing me towards it recently seeing everyone's Coco pics


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah! Sounds so nice. That's what I'm hoping for is a fast finisher with one of the Indicas, I haven't had anything finish too fast for a while, it'll be nice. 2 outta 3 of my sour cherries are funky :/ hoping the good one is the fem though, it'll be nice for an 8 weeker


There's a couple phenos finishing in 7 weeks. Prob gonna chop 1 of the samplers tomorrow at 52 days


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Damn Gs, you just reminded me of how much I want to pheno hunt that strain!!! Fire as hell, damn beautiful, bravo friend 

That's awesome giggs! I wish all strains finished that fast! I'll probably never grow a true landlace until I retire


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

Yea I was a strong believe in organics...the more I see coco the more I wish i would have made the jump years ago. I have never my roots as healthy as I am seeing in coco.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Been there too, years back I grew strictly organics but converted to hydro over time


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

I wanna grow hydro again but i want a proper system so for now im soiling it 
Just bought the BioBizz line. And some kush stimulator, lol called Kushie Kush.
Plant yoyo's and a super turbo honeywell


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2015)

Wish I could send you my closet. I guess I'm going to have to tear it all down.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

That would be awesome. 
Aint you going on a plane to Denmark soon? 
Must get somekind of bad vibe taking it down. But look at the future adventures and smile


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I find it strange my black berry og's still aint all mature. Are females faster to show pre-flowers than males?
> View attachment 3341595


Not always. Some breeders like the males that start later so I bet that was the male used and is a trait the breeder was looking for. So I bet it was on purpose.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @HydroGp - Males always show later. Sativa males take forever!


 I have had the exact opposite experience. Females almost always show later than males.That's a pretty commonly accepted tenet of growing herb. 

How many plants have you grown, out of curiosity?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Wish I could send you my closet. I guess I'm going to have to tear it all down.


Not going to leave it for bob?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2015)

I tried counting the hairs on my head once.  I stopped around 45, was quite boring.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not going to leave it for bob?


Don't know really. Not sure who's going to be here.

I'd be really happy if I didn't have to tear it out. It's one reason I'd love a grower to move in here.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> I have had the exact opposite experience. Females almost always show later than males.That's a pretty commonly accepted tenet of growing herb.
> 
> How many plants have you grown, out of curiosity?


Males will show flower faster when induced to 12/12 but we are talking pre-flowers here..

Pre-flowers (primordia) are located differently to the actual bud sites but can still be a good way of determining gender in advance of the main flower formation, use a magnifying glass or loupe to make a positive identification. The undifferentiated pre-flowers appear along the main stem at the nodes (intersections) and behind the leaf spurs (stipule). Look for general trends in shape and the appearance of two white pistils to indicate a female; who often show one to two weeks before male pre-flowers, despite the main male flowers appearing before the female.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 30, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Males will show flower faster when induced to 12/12 but we are talking pre-flowers here..
> 
> Pre-flowers (primordia) are located differently to the actual bud sites but can still be a good way of determining gender in advance of the main flower formation, use a magnifying glass or loupe to make a positive identification. The undifferentiated pre-flowers appear along the main stem at the nodes (intersections) and behind the leaf spurs (stipule). Look for general trends in shape and the appearance of two white pistils to indicate a female; who often show one to two weeks before male pre-flowers, despite the main male flowers appearing before the female.


Again, I disagree. In my experience males almost always show faster in terms of preflowers in vegetative growth as well as when flowering is forced. This is, as I said, a very commonly understood and accepted concept, so I'm wondering if the folks who are saying the exact opposite actually have the firsthand experience or if you guys are just repeating something you have read or heard somewhere else.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2015)

I have some heri strains that show no preflowers....and I've been growing them for a few years.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

I dont have much male experience.. But reading up many males wont even show pre-flowers before induced to 12/12. My own experience is ive got 1 girl and 3 no-sexes so far..
Im pretty sure Mo has plenty of experience..


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 30, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I dont have much male experience.. But reading up many males wont even show pre-flowers before induced to 12/12. My own experience is ive got 1 girl and 3 no-sexes so far..
> Im pretty sure Mo has plenty of experience..


What you said may be accurate, but that does not change the commonly accepted fact that males typically show sex faster than females.

Let's try to stick with your first-hand experience so that you don't confuse or misinform other new growers. There is a lot of questionable info out there already, no reason to add to it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well as I have have grown thousands plants from seed and always sex by preflowers i will say this. Nothing is for certain and as soon as you think these plants have shown you everything you get a leaf boner right Alpha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

I really fill it is strain dependent like everything. I have had strains throw prefowers quick some never. Seen males first and females first and eveything in between.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

@HydroGp - You can start pretty early. How big is the female?

@giggles26 - Jurple! Can't wait to see what magic you perform


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Lmao, you got that right doc! Couldn't have said it better myself lmfao!! I still can't comprehend this leaf boner issue lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @HydroGp - You can start pretty early. How big is the female?
> 
> @giggles26 - Jurple! Can't wait to see what magic you perform


I have to give my jurple seedlings away, but i bet he will enjoy them


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2015)

Evening ladies, gents, and significant others.

Dr. thanks for the reply. Will get back to you. 
I am off to Cape Town for a couple of weeks for some detox. Leaving the girls in the hands of a friend - nervous big time! CAtch up with you from time to time peeps.
DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Evening ladies, gents, and significant others.
> 
> Dr. thanks for the reply. Will get back to you.
> I am off to Cape Town for a couple of weeks for some detox. Leaving the girls in the hands of a friend - nervous big time! CAtch up with you from time to time peeps.
> DST


Would have been sooner but shits been crazy. And have fun


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

ohh yeahhh, my bon fire jam back in the day. Anyone know this classic?


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 30, 2015)

Making some Forum x Monster cookies f2s 

Male stud






Female











Also hit this gsc bagseed up with pollen. Hoping for some dank new phenotypes.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2015)

Mountain gorilla 

 
She is the shorty of the bunch..

Looking good on them forum x mc


----------



## drolove (Jan 30, 2015)

looks good wiz! you too genuity!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice kush, that looks like it'll be a great cross! Killer male and holy cola on the fem 

What's the mountain gorilla all about Gen? What genetics is that? Looks beasty!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Last day before the chop, I hate flushing, Making my girls look so deathly in a matter of days  oh well chop chop in the am!!  the finish line is here!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao, you got that right doc! Couldn't have said it better myself lmfao!! I still can't comprehend this leaf boner issue lol


Smoke another bowl and chalk it up to wtf. lmao


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

So in my town its Buddy holly weekend. When they died from the plane crash. Tourists from all over the world are here. It is nuts in town. Yes that is my home town. tourist in summer and winter. But hey its a fun time.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice kush, that looks like it'll be a great cross! Killer male and holy cola on the fem
> 
> What's the mountain gorilla all about Gen? What genetics is that? Looks beasty!


Platinum bubba x Jo og f2
Out of these 8 females,2 are on the short side...
 
The rest got big......I think I know which one I'm keeping around for a few runs,still have to smoke them,but you know.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

AP you are killing it bro. Love it. Genuity very nice I would keep the top right with the huge ass cola. Regardless as I love them big as buds.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

looking good everyone!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Damn gen that cola in the back right is massive! I'd keep the big one  



DCobeen said:


> So in my town its Buddy holly weekend. When they died from the plane crash. Tourists from all over the world are here. It is nuts in town. Yes that is my home town. tourist in summer and winter. But hey its a fun time.


That's cool, I used to live a few miles from cooperstown so I know how the tourism is lol, it was definitly fun but tourists have no idea how to drive 



DCobeen said:


> AP you are killing it bro. Love it. Genuity very nice I would keep the top right with the huge ass cola. Regardless as I love them big as buds.


Thanks brotha


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

SO AP...Whats next for your flower side since your crop is coming down tomorrow  What do we get to drool over next?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just a little honeybee....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> SO AP...Whats next for your flower side since your crop is coming down tomorrow  What do we get to drool over next?


I'll being doing a full tent in the 5x5 of the purple paralysis because I have a feeling it could have a very huge yield potential when grown by itself in a dense canopy- also will be doing a multi strain run in a 3x3 of Fruity chronic juice, Aurora indica, MK ultra, extrema with possibly another sour power biker in there as well. Going to be a straight indica run in the 3x3 and straight sativa run in the 5x5  Then spring time is also near so I'll be popping some headbangers, black domina x choc chunk, qrazy quake, jakes dream, blue lemon thai and hopefully will be buying some sweet seeds genetics because I really want their cream caramel strain (it has maple leaf indica in the lineage and I LOVE MLI)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just a little honeybee....
> View attachment 3342275


The purple ones are nice but the green ones are fire


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The purple ones are nice but the green ones are fire


Every single one of mine has purple, there isn't a pheno I didn't find that didn't have purple in it.....

and purple heads is okay in my book


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

Is your Fruity chronic juice from delicious seeds? I have had my eye on it lol. That and the northern lights blueberry, and the cheese candy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'll being doing a full tent in the 5x5 of the purple paralysis because I have a feeling it could have a very huge yield potential when grown by itself in a dense canopy- also will be doing a multi strain run in a 3x3 of Fruity chronic juice, Aurora indica, MK ultra, extrema with possibly another sour power biker in there as well. Going to be a straight indica run in the 3x3 and straight sativa run in the 5x5  Then spring time is also near so I'll be popping some headbangers, black domina x choc chunk, qrazy quake, jakes dream, blue lemon thai and hopefully will be buying some sweet seeds genetics because I really want their cream caramel strain (it has maple leaf indica in the lineage and I LOVE MLI)


I will be playing with RDWC when i crank back up. I cant wait to see the differences as i am a soil vet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Every single one of mine has purple, there isn't a pheno I didn't find that didn't have purple in it.....
> 
> and purple heads is okay in my book
> View attachment 3342283


Yea same here all had some even the lime green one


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

gotta say doc, I am loving coco so far vs soil. I loved soil, but don't see myself my going back


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> gotta say doc, I am loving coco so far vs soil. I loved soil, but don't see myself my going back


I've tried coco and I like it but I gotta say nothing beats a good living soil with no bottled nutes whether they are organic or not, the way mother nature intended....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> gotta say doc, I am loving coco so far vs soil. I loved soil, but don't see myself my going back


@hyroot uses amended coco and gets great results.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

What does he amend with? I added in mycos when I tranplanted, and did a few with no mycos to see the differences when I transplant up to 5 gallons.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2015)

@jigfresh Im 95% sure I'll be there, are you leaving the LED's ?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be playing with RDWC when i crank back up. I cant wait to see the differences as i am a soil vet


Growth is much faster


papapayne said:


> What does he amend with? I added in mycos when I tranplanted, and did a few with no mycos to see the differences when I transplant up to 5 gallons.


Myco's is huge no matter what your growing in. It's an essential part of nature...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Is your Fruity chronic juice from delicious seeds? I have had my eye on it lol. That and the northern lights blueberry, and the cheese candy


That's the one bro! I have had the bean for a while and finally got the bean popped nicely veged and ready to take cuts, it's extremely fruity smelling in veg, so far I'm happy with it  Really sticky too for being in veg. 


Dr.D81 said:


> I will be playing with RDWC when i crank back up. I cant wait to see the differences as i am a soil vet


I grew in soil for ages and will always have something in the garden in a soil like substance (even though I tried to completely ditch soil, I still have like 5 plants in it lol, I couldn't bring myself to cut out soil completely  ) but I will never look back after being in hydro for 10 years or so, there's so many different methods for hydro and it's great trying new things, not to mention having complete control over the nutes which just makes the plant growth super fast  You'll love it brother


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

tell hyroot i meant no offense when I told him that organics has more heavy metals in it than chem nutes  I was just trying to let him know the real deal of it because I thought organics was healthier until I started reading up about the differences and grew organic for a long time also, it's amazing what gets passed off as "organic" when it actually contains more harmful things than a bottle of GH nutes


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> tell hyroot i meant no offense when I told him that organics has more heavy metals in it than chem nutes  I was just trying to let him know the real deal of it because I thought organics was healthier until I started reading up about the differences and grew organic for a long time also, it's amazing what gets passed off as "organic" when it actually contains more harmful things than a bottle of GH nutes


Exactly what I was talking about a living soil a few posts back


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

This right here is what will get ground up and go back into my soil, all fresh frozen water is used to water girls, rabbits are fed whatever isn't usuable and then the their poop is used for compost and then made to teas. It's a cycle of life and I love it, grew up doing this shit and wont ever stop. I can still pull 1+ lb a light and to me that's good enough with top notch medicine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

yeah tlo is much better than any bottled organic that's for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

Worms and rabbits are never wrong


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Worms and rabbits are never wrong


Mother nature is never wrong, well at least with treating plants right lol. This girl seems to be loving it


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2015)

[QUOTE="BobBitchen] are you leaving the LED's ?[/QUOTE]

if it helps convince you I will. 

got a bunch of hydro nutes too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

When I did organic, my friend owned a farm and we used chicken and horse poop and watered with river water (lots of gorilla growing), worked great out there off the grid


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's the one bro! I have had the bean for a while and finally got the bean popped nicely veged and ready to take cuts, it's extremely fruity smelling in veg, so far I'm happy with it  Really sticky too for being in veg.
> 
> I grew in soil for ages and will always have something in the garden in a soil like substance (even though I tried to completely ditch soil, I still have like 5 plants in it lol, I couldn't bring myself to cut out soil completely  ) but I will never look back after being in hydro for 10 years or so, there's so many different methods for hydro and it's great trying new things, not to mention having complete control over the nutes which just makes the plant growth super fast  You'll love it brother


 Oh I am gonna head out to grow with doc. I am so excited and a complete hydro setup would so rock EBB & Flow. That is after we make money to afford to build a system. We most likely would fly someone in to help us build a pro setup in full automation. That is how I want 1 huge area set like that at least. Some flood and drains table maybe for fun and so we dont have to bend down as low. I have to save up some cash. I have to do 1 more season with my Dad first, cant up and leave him high and dry. If he can get a replacement or will sell then its on. And how you doing Club 600?? I had a nap and bro came over so i baked with him. Feeling excellent and hope you all are pain free and loving life.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I am gonna head out to grow with doc. I am so excited and a complete hydro setup would so rock EBB & Flow. That is after we make money to afford to build a system. We most likely would fly someone in to help us build a pro setup in full automation. That is how I want 1 huge area set like that at least. Some flood and drains table maybe for fun and so we dont have to bend down as low. I have to save up some cash. I have to do 1 more season with my Dad first, cant up and leave him high and dry. If he can get a replacement or will sell then its on. And how you doing Club 600?? I had a nap and bro came over so i baked with him. Feeling excellent and hope you all are pain free and loving life.


An automated system would be AWESOME. That's the one thing I never had, even when doing 10k watts, nothing was automated and it was hard work, I'd love to have a controller for everything, that would be the bees knees for sure! I put up my flood table for the same reason, less bending down for things, it's easier to have the plants waist high. Really hope we can get things going, I'd love to be a part of a collective, that's my dream, I have patience so time isn't a worry, how ever long it takes I know it will turn out great in the end  I'm feeling a lot less pain today thank god, I love having the "good days", I just got out of the garden from plucking leaves so I don't have to pluck as many tomorrow


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's me at my last outdoor organic gorilla grow, the old ol days  Happy little buggers, monsters too!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> [QUOTE="BobBitchen] are you leaving the LED's ?


if it helps convince you I will. 

got a bunch of hydro nutes too.[/QUOTE]

Dude if I was single man your closest would be enough for me to move, the LED's would just be the icing on top and now you're throwing in some nutes? Damn @BobBitchen you better snag that up before I take a road trip and never return lol!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> An automated system would be AWESOME. That's the one thing I never had, even when doing 10k watts, nothing was automated and it was hard work, I'd love to have a controller for everything, that would be the bees knees for sure! I put up my flood table for the same reason, less bending down for things, it's easier to have the plants waist high. Really hope we can get things going, I'd love to be a part of a collective, that's my dream, I have patience so time isn't a worry, how ever long it takes I know it will turn out great in the end  I'm feeling a lot less pain today thank god, I love having the "good days", I just got out of the garden from plucking leaves so I don't have to pluck as many tomorrow


I plan on setting up a S-Corp Business. Makes it simple and saves your but. that is down the road have to Do it first. I will pluck them sometimes, depends if the plants are sticky then I dont as i dont want to rub off any of the goodness till chop. Plus i let the plant take it all from the leaves that die. Just how I do it. Doc and I should have a sweet setup.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2015)

Root systems after 10 days hormone dipped root on left.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

Ive been sold on this since i saw it  I really want to build something similar.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

yes that is sweet. I want a 20'x40' version in a couple years max.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I am gonna head out to grow with doc. I am so excited and a complete hydro setup would so rock EBB & Flow. That is after we make money to afford to build a system. We most likely would fly someone in to help us build a pro setup in full automation. That is how I want 1 huge area set like that at least. Some flood and drains table maybe for fun and so we dont have to bend down as low. I have to save up some cash. I have to do 1 more season with my Dad first, cant up and leave him high and dry. If he can get a replacement or will sell then its on. And how you doing Club 600?? I had a nap and bro came over so i baked with him. Feeling excellent and hope you all are pain free and loving life.


Shit you dont know me then i dont get people to build i do the building. I have not run hydro but that doesn't mean i have not studied the shit out of it. I am looking in to a rdwc system based on teas. When i get to OR i am running the octagon with four trees in rdwc. I will run the rest in soil till i get a fill, and moms will always be soil. I am taking the worms


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Ive been sold on this since i saw it  I really want to build something similar.


That is what i am buildind right here with a bigger rez


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

Youll be flippin the 12/12 sooner than you think  Sounds great.
Without a water chiller i wont be able to grow hydro in summer..


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool cant wait to see it in action.. How big are you going pot size. The alien is 34L minimum. Seems like alot to me. Thats 170L of water circulating for 4 plants They also have 55liter pots


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Youll be flippin the 12/12 sooner than you think  Sounds great.
> Without a water chiller i wont be able to grow hydro in summer..


Ground temp at 6 feet down is pretty much around 60 degrees.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Ground temp at 6 feet down is pretty much around 60 degrees.
> 
> 
> cof


That is a right old fart


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I plan on setting up a S-Corp Business. Makes it simple and saves your but. that is down the road have to Do it first. I will pluck them sometimes, depends if the plants are sticky then I dont as i dont want to rub off any of the goodness till chop. Plus i let the plant take it all from the leaves that die. Just how I do it. Doc and I should have a sweet setup.


Awesome bro  I pluck the ones with out trichs, the big floppy leaves, and those go in to the fan leaf bin, then I cut the tips of the leaves that have trichs at the base but none at the end and separate those, then have a sugar leaf bin and a popcorn bin, all the sugar leaves get together for a mixed hash run but the popcorn stays separate for a single strain hash run, I usually do a few batches after it's all dried and ready


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Doc, you should look into bio buckets if you want to do organic hydro, it would work much better I think


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

1/2 mutants have been chopped, the yield will suck as expected on these


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2015)

Are you saying i should dig a 6feet hole in my garage to put down the res? 
Water pump running 24/7 gives of a great amount of heat to.
working in 4 hours i need to find my bed. Good night


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

That's what the bio buckets are good for, the warmer the water the better, run a live beneficial res and you don't need to chill the water


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit you dont know me then i dont get people to build i do the building. I have not run hydro but that doesn't mean i have not studied the shit out of it. I am looking in to a rdwc system based on teas. When i get to OR i am running the octagon with four trees in rdwc. I will run the rest in soil till i get a fill, and moms will always be soil. I am taking the worms


I kinda thought you would say that. That is cool and yes I have to use your strengths as well as mine. Sounds like you are the builder bro. I am cool with that. I can follow instructions and help in said building.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> What does he amend with? I added in mycos when I tranplanted, and did a few with no mycos to see the differences when I transplant up to 5 gallons.


i recently amended my coco and the plants love it.

I'm trying out the Neptunes Harvest line of nutes(liquid fish fert, liquid seaweed, crab meal, kelp meal), Grandmas Gold Molasses, Nectar of the Gods liquid bonemeal, Wiggle worm EWC, and Azomite (rock dust). 

Still pH water to 5.8-6.0


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 30, 2015)

Doc that is gonna rock with 4 plants. Cant wait to see it setup bro.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

The last leaf morning wood the 600 will see until something else 'pops up"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh before I forget to ask, is the sour cherry a heavy feeder by any chance? They are legit seedlings and were yellowing, looked like mag Def, so I gave them water from my hydro res and it cleared it up and they liked it? 500ppm.. They don't even have a set of leaves yet so I found it strange


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Doc, you should look into bio buckets if you want to do organic hydro, it would work much better I think


I will 
Well harvest was light looks like it was getting hot in there this round. Got like 12 oz and same in trim and larf.

Cherry Puff f2 &
.5 grams purple wreck finger hash
  
Good night 600!


----------



## moondance (Jan 30, 2015)

Night Doc.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

This lady right here can kiss my ass!
*Pot Reformers Aren't Afraid of Loretta Lynch*
*The attorney general nominee says she opposes legalization, but pot advocates don’t see her as a threat.*
*





Loretta Lynch looks past President Barack Obama during his announcement in November that he would nominate her to be attorney general. Lynch's comments during her confirmation hearing opposing marijuana legalization have activists on both sides of the issue wondering whether a policy change would come if she is confirmed.

By Steven NelsonJan. 29, 2015 | 3:05 p.m. EST+ More
The U.S. attorney general could decide tomorrow to begin a legal assault on state-regulated marijuana sales, and federal judges likely would rule in the Justice Department's favor.

But reform advocates aren’t afraid attorney general nominee Loretta Lynch would do that, even if she personally opposes pot legalization.

Lynch said she opposes legal sales of marijuana Wednesday during a Senate confirmation hearing in which she also said she disagrees with President Barack Obama about the harmfulness of the drug.

[READ: Nebraska, Oklahoma Ask Supreme Court to Kill Colorado Legalization]


Obama told The New Yorker last year drinking alcohol is more dangerous than smoking pot, and he said “it’s important" for voter-approved legalization to proceed in Colorado and Washington state. 

Lynch, a federal prosecutor based in New York, said, “I certainly don’t hold that view and don’t agree with that view of marijuana. I certainly think the president was speaking from his personal experience and personal opinion, neither of which I’m able to share.”

Continuing, she said, “I can tell you that not only do I not support the legalization of marijuana, it is not the position of the Department of Justice currently to support the legalization. Nor would it be the position should I become confirmed as attorney general.”


Attorney general nominee Loretta Lynch testifies during her confirmation hearing in the Senate Judiciary Committee on Wednesday. 
Though seemingly entrenched and broadly supported, state marijuana regulations are legally fragile, as possession of the drug for any reason – outside limited research – remains a federal crime. 

Outgoing Attorney General Eric Holder has allowed states to regulate and tax sales of pot for recreational use, saying in 2013 states could proceed so long as certain enforcement priorities weren't affected. But future attorneys general conceivably could bring legal sales to a screeching halt.

Lynch did not commit to changing existing department policies, but Sen. Jeff Sessions, R-Ala., appreciated the candid response and told her, “I hope that you will cease to be silent."

[RELATED: Tribes Consider Gamble on Pot Legalization]

At the same hearing, Lynch carefully responded to questions from Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., saying it “certainly would be my policy if confirmed as attorney general to continue enforcing the marijuana laws,” with a focus on violations of enforcement priorities already outlined by the department, such as marijuana being transported from states that allow recreational use to those that do not.

Anti-legalization activists were tickled to learn of a potentially powerful ally.

"We are breathing a sigh of relief," Kevin Sabet, president of the anti-legalization group Smart Approaches to Marijuana, said in an email blast. "Ms. Lynch is a knowledgeable, experienced, justice-minded individual, and for her to come out so adamantly against legalization is extremely encouraging. It will give our efforts a shot in the arm."

Lynch’s disagreement with Obama on marijuana in some ways mirrors disagreement expressed by Drug Enforcement Administrator Michele Leonhart. Pro-legalization reformers who demanded the ouster of Leonhart for insubordination, however, aren’t particularly alarmed by Lynch’s comments.

“We can only hope she was telling some lawmakers what they need to hear in order to get through the confirmation process,” says Mason Tvert, a spokesman for the Marijuana Policy Project.

“It would be shocking if she is actually unaware that marijuana is far less harmful than alcohol,” Tvert says. “The CDC attributes tens of thousands of deaths each year to alcohol use alone, including hundreds from overdose, whereas no deaths are attributed solely to marijuana use and there’s never been a fatal overdose.”

[OPINION: 10 Questions for Loretta Lynch]

Tom Angell, chairman of the group Marijuana Majority, is likewise far from panic.

"We don't need federal officials to personally support legalization,” he says. “We only need them to respect the will of voters who have implemented legalization in their own states.”

Angell says he heard in Lynch’s testimony a willingness to respect state marijuana laws. “As long as they don't spend resources trying to overturn those duly-enacted laws, I'm much less concerned about the personal views of Justice Department personnel,” he says.

There was similarly muted reaction from congressional leaders who favor marijuana reform.


SEE PHOTOS

Editorial Cartoons on Pot Legalization
Rep. Dana Rohrabacher, R-Calif., declined to take a whack at Lynch, merely responding to her comments in an emailed statement by saying "there are dangers in consuming marijuana, alcohol and soda pop," and that it's his opinion the cost of regulating people's choices "far outweighs the benefits."

Alaska and Oregon residents voted to legalize marijuana in November, as did residents of the District of Columbia, though Republicans in Congress likely will block the opening of stores there. The Department of Justice said in December that American Indian tribes also can legalize marijuana, and several are considering doing so.
*

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/01/29/loretta-lynch-pot-legalization-marijuana-reform


----------



## moondance (Jan 30, 2015)

*"We don't need federal officials to personally support legalization,” he says. “We only need them to respect the will of voters who have implemented legalization in their own states.”
I like this guy.*


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> *"We don't need federal officials to personally support legalization,” he says. “We only need them to respect the will of voters who have implemented legalization in their own states.”
> I like this guy.*


Yep I was so mad when I was reading the article and then I saw that and I just smiled. Those are the type of people we need in office!


----------



## moondance (Jan 31, 2015)

Too slowly but I hope surely we will at some point. It sucks when I have to choose between carrying my gun and being medically legal and for now I choose to carry.


----------



## moondance (Jan 31, 2015)

I have to give another shout out to the BB guys and gals, great job all around great meds!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2015)

It's definitely a tickling day!!!

Potting some Dogs up before I leave. We all like a bit of root!

dog>


Here's my new fave Deep Blue pheno. Got a nice hybrid skunk look about it. Viney structure. Stretch has been minimal and I almost thought it was shrinking and growing more nodes at the same time at first.


Here's what I have been using for my soil, for quite a while now (although the OG tea has been added of late).
this is calc for your lawn, lol>>

this is for connifers! that's how we roll. I like the NPK range, and the mycorrhizae is always a no brainer. 15 scroats and it lasts me all season the kalk above has lasted me for years (hence the faded colour on the bag)

And the og tea stuff>

And of course there is the compost heap. I have moved it so interested to see what happens.

My wife is doing a new photography project, she snapped this pic on her travels around the city. I don't even think "wash me" is even fitting!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2015)

Some files never uploaed, ah well. another time. Laters folks.
Peace and long haul flights with toddlers for all!
DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2015)

Have a safe, fun holiday.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2015)

Amazing. I ordered some stuff yesterday and its allready here 
Dang that honeywell is a powerfull little fan.
Both tents are running at the same time now :O Been so for 3 hours. Temps are fine at 24 in one tent and 26 in the other. Need to attach a carbon filter in tent one. that might give a few more c.
Guess my dogs are going to flower now! 
They get special treatment with the Kuskie Kush


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2015)

DST said:


> Some files never uploaed, ah well. another time. Laters folks.
> Peace and long haul flights with toddlers for all!
> DST


Your taken the young un off to see some strange and unusual creatures....and when he gets thru visiting the relatives show him the ones in the wild.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2015)

hahahaha..... In laws ftw.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jurple update. Sprouted on or around Jan. 5
Bottom right is looking like the black sheep 
Two on the left seem to be most similar to mom and dad.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh, it might be the purple sheep, or maybe the stinky sheep.

Cross your fingers!

:0)


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2015)

Might be a knockout sheep


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2015)

wild shit. Can't believe what they do to old people. At my parents now and the phone rang. It was an Indian lady who could be barely understood. Said I am from windows technical support. Said they are in California. Total bs. My dad called her out and she hung up
. He said a friend gave someone like that their credit card info. I've never gotten a call like that. I bet they hacked an aarp phone list or some shit. Really lame.

otherwise things are fucking awesome. Got great news today about my new tenant. Lol

also was cutting down the tree in my parents front yard when th e gardners across the street showed up. He yelled over and said his buddy could do the whole tree real quick for $40. I'm super stoked to have a free day now, and he was stoked to get $40 for 15 minutes of work. Damn professionals are good at what they do sometimes.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

We got the IRS phone scam. Mrs Mo told him to go fuck himself! He didn't know what to do. It was awesome!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's the one bro! I have had the bean for a while and finally got the bean popped nicely veged and ready to take cuts, it's extremely fruity smelling in veg, so far I'm happy with it  Really sticky too for being in veg.
> 
> I grew in soil for ages and will always have something in the garden in a soil like substance (even though I tried to completely ditch soil, I still have like 5 plants in it lol, I couldn't bring myself to cut out soil completely  ) but I will never look back after being in hydro for 10 years or so, there's so many different methods for hydro and it's great trying new things, not to mention having complete control over the nutes which just makes the plant growth super fast  You'll love it brother


Ya I have had my eye on the FCJ, northern light blue, and cheese candy for a while. Delicious has some pretty great gear. their critical sensi star was what hemlock used in some of my favorite crosses he made. From what I have seen/read the Cheese candy yeilds like big bud but with top notch quality, and north lights and blueberry? need I say more lol.

Alas though, there is SO many strains I want in my garden to test, and to have again. one these days I want to order a pack of Sour cherry and cheese and blue pit from breeders boutique, and I been wanting to try a pheno hunt on sweet tooth from Barneys farms. I had some that tasted so fucking good. I need a good skunk strain as well, I could go on and on lol


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> An automated system would be AWESOME. That's the one thing I never had, even when doing 10k watts, nothing was automated and it was hard work, I'd love to have a controller for everything, that would be the bees knees for sure! I put up my flood table for the same reason, less bending down for things, it's easier to have the plants waist high. Really hope we can get things going, I'd love to be a part of a collective, that's my dream, I have patience so time isn't a worry, how ever long it takes I know it will turn out great in the end  I'm feeling a lot less pain today thank god, I love having the "good days", I just got out of the garden from plucking leaves so I don't have to pluck as many tomorrow


Yea I to have never had automation. I want to set up my next room to have everything automated....

Humidity/temp and blubots are my next steps I think.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2015)

Wont be long nau


----------



## papapayne (Jan 31, 2015)

damn hydro, thats a great pic! what kind of camera is that? Those trichomes look crystal clear focused in.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

I want to get some other opinions of my Uk cheese bx2 f2 keeper. 
No foxtails
 Double serrated leaf mutation

Gangly and floppy growth


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> damn hydro, thats a great pic! what kind of camera is that? Those trichomes look crystal clear focused in.


Canon powershot a471 only 7.1mp and pretty old i think  But it gets the job done. I searched the net for focusing in macro and found some settings i put in. Im very happy with it 
I croped some of the photo and blew it up again.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We got the IRS phone scam. Mrs Mo told him to go fuck himself! He didn't know what to do. It was awesome!


Yeah! Burn Them!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @hyroot uses amended coco and gets great results.


The hydro shop I go to that makes all the soil has a amended coco blend that I've tried and with a few other amendments, had good results. I know I even mixed it in with my soil mix for kicks and also had good results. All of these have been posted here but I don't talk much about whats in my medium.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok so I ended up going to harbor side just out of convince. san ho was a stretch this trip... so I grabbed some BARRY WHITE and more Chernobyl because I had to grow it again...


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just stopping in to say whats up 600. School and work makes chilling here tough, but had to see some pron. Nice work all of the 600


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 31, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Just stopping in to say whats up 600. School and work makes chilling here tough, but had to see some pron. Nice work all of the 600



SUPP


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2015)

always a pleasure jimmer. Hope all is well.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 31, 2015)

Good evening guys some of today' shots. Purple Wreck, Extrema, Cherry Puff


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 31, 2015)

Good evening guys some of today' shots. Purple Wreck, Extrema, Cherry Puff
Oops there is two CP, sorry
View attachment 3342880 View attachment 3342881


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

@shishkaboy - is that from seed or clone?

@oldman60 - those plants look mean!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - is that from seed or clone?
> 
> @oldman60 - those plants look mean!


They were popped 3.5 weeks ago. I'm real pleased with the way this grow is going.
You have to give credit to the breeder to. 
But thank you.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 31, 2015)

Baby OG Kush in prayer.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - is that from seed or clone?
> These baby girls are all from clones. But with this strain it doesnt even matter. Even the clones in veg are flopping all over the place. Its in the genotype to be gangly, the mom and dad both had the structure.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Baby OG Kush in prayer.
> View attachment 3342893


I love to see that.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay all I clipped a bud a couple days ago from ghost. hung it and I jsut rolled into a joint a nice piner. $ of us smoked it and well the answer is holy shit i am so baked why cant I sit still I have to go. ?Yep its fing so dam good already and has 5 weeks left. Wow is all I can say. I will not let this go long. It is a huge energy strain.With 3 levels of highs. yeah 3 levels so it has creeper in it. A inmature plant that beets all others so far. I give it a 10 for a high C99 was an 8. i am so dam baked hard to focus. bak in am.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 31, 2015)

Day 7 flower in the tent. Starting at the bottom left going clockwise we have Strawberry Blue, Fruit Punch, then two Engineers Dreams.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2015)

@oldman60 I bet I can tell you which ones are cherry puff lol!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2015)

Hope everyone had a good day, it feels like I'll never bedone trimming, I hate this part


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope everyone had a good day, it feels like I'll never bedone trimming, I hate this part  View attachment 3342946


Where's your gloves at homie?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2015)

break time no gloves lol, they're covered in resin


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Ya I have had my eye on the FCJ, northern light blue, and cheese candy for a while. Delicious has some pretty great gear. their critical sensi star was what hemlock used in some of my favorite crosses he made. From what I have seen/read the Cheese candy yeilds like big bud but with top notch quality, and north lights and blueberry? need I say more lol.
> 
> Alas though, there is SO many strains I want in my garden to test, and to have again. one these days I want to order a pack of Sour cherry and cheese and blue pit from breeders boutique, and I been wanting to try a pheno hunt on sweet tooth from Barneys farms. I had some that tasted so fucking good. I need a good skunk strain as well, I could go on and on lol


 i hear that bro! Blue berry and nl are two of my favs too. I still have not run a cheese yet, but someday I will. Would be nice to have one around. Bet you can't wait to get things automated! That will make like so much easier for sure


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> break time no gloves lol, they're covered in resin


Shit I keep mine on till the job is done. Gotta keep it sterile


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

I need to let my hands breathe!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I need to let my hands breathe!


I'm a boss and do it all in 1 sitting lol. Me and the wife can knock it pretty damn quick. 

Oh and I'll do my best with jurple for yea


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah but you wouldn't believe what gets stuck to the gloves if you leave them on, it's like a velcro glove ready to stick every dust particle, hair, everrrrthing, once they are greasy , it's best to wash the hands and change gloves at least every hour or so, that's what i do anyways.

On another note, the PP is INSANE, I can easily get 40oz with little effort running it, I got 16+ oz of just tops and it's not even done, still got more tops and all the bottoms


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2015)

On another note here honeybee nugs are as solid as marbles and look to have been rolled in sugar...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2015)

niceness


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2015)

So today was my youngests birthday party and he wanted a craft party so that's what they did and his number 1 gift he wanted was a cotton candy machine. At first I was like really, well long story short we got him one and damn that thing is addicting when you're baked lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2015)

Woohooooo! I'm done for the night, I think I'm throwing what's not cut down in the hash bin, I wasn't expecting the outcome to be as much as it is, and the best part is my hand never swelled up from using the scissors  I might have hit a 1000g if I weighed the popcorn


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol that's awesome giggs! I'd be all over a cotton candy machine right about now, my bday in a few hours


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol that's awesome giggs! I'd be all over a cotton candy machine right about now, my bday in a few hours


Well it's your bday where I'm at so happy bday dude!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Whoa, I missed alot of stuff today.

Shiska- vert nice uk cheese man!
Oldman- Looking great man, glad you got a camera so I can see the ladies 
Jimmer- Hope all is great with your new job!
Figgy- That strawberry blue sounds great man, what's the fruit punch all about? Whats the genes of that?

And thanks giggles! I forgot about my bday kinda until I got a bday card in the mail lol, the big 30


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought I was weird for forgetting my bday. Now I know we are both weird. Happy bday bro. Thanks for the love on the cheese.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2015)

Lang zal je level Alpha!!!! Gellukkige verjaardag!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy birthday Alpha!!! may your problems be few and your blessings be many.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks guys  I have no idea what I'll do, probably just get pizza or something lol, the super bowl is tomorrow but I'd rather just smoke a super bowl than watch it, I didn't follow football at all this year, it all seemed so staged this year 

Lol @ Shishka - I stopped remembering my bday after I turned 21, it's just another day in the books really


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just got the OG Kush, Dog and Thai up potted and got the CP, PWxOG, Extrema
FIM'ed, first trim, now I can sit back and watch 'em grow.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 1, 2015)

happy bday! What a bday present of a harvest


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks payne! If only it was dry to sample it when I wake up, the scissor hash was slammin though


----------



## budolskie (Feb 1, 2015)

Not long till am on 12/12lads hopefully end of month


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 1, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> always a pleasure jimmer. Hope all is well.


Thanks for asking. Everything is good just trying to find enough time for everything. I only have 12 more weeks to go and then it's back to just work. 15 credit hours with working 50-60 hours a week kills the free time. 13 weeks till I graduate, as long as I don't mess up.

Sounds like your about ready for your move.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Whoa, I missed alot of stuff today.
> 
> Shiska- vert nice uk cheese man!
> Oldman- Looking great man, glad you got a camera so I can see the ladies
> ...


I have high hopes for the strawberry blue. She is gorgeous! The fruit punch is haze x skunk x northern lights. Big yeild, fruity/fuely smelling nugs, with a uppity high that's triply if brought down early.

Your plants hanging in the tent is an absolutely beautiful picture. I cried inside a little 

And last but not least happy Birthday! I'm burning my first in your honor this morning!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2015)

so that's it jimmer? No mre school soon. Will be nice to just have work, although a shame there wont be all the young ladies at your job.

I'm getting there on the move. Bought my plane ticket yesterday and dropped off my guitar amp to my buddy. He's so stoked. Just cane up on an $800 guitar rig, not to mention a badass guitar.

my wife got stuck in Chicago so I get am extra day of being a single parent. Really lame as I only have 26 days left to spend with them before 3 months of solitude.

I'm glad thing are rolling along for you brother.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2015)

missed that ap. big UPS to the big 30. To me 30s are much better than 20s. Hope you have the same experience.

btw its the first of the month. Go hug a tree


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> missed that ap. big UPS to the big 30. To me 30s are much better than 20s. Hope you have the same experience.
> 
> btw its the first of the month. Go hug a tree


Then watch out!
40's come hella quick.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Then watch out!
> 40's come hella quick.


Watch out for 40 to 60, no leap just one short stumble.
Find enjoyment every day, life is too short and time goes 
so fast.
Peace, Love and harmony my friends, my wish for all.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what i am buildind right here with a bigger rez


That system looks almost identical to the bucket system I used to run except I had a 32 gallon res.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Woohooooo! I'm done for the night, I think I'm throwing what's not cut down in the hash bin, I wasn't expecting the outcome to be as much as it is, and the best part is my hand never swelled up from using the scissors  I might have hit a 1000g if I weighed the popcorn  View attachment 3343018


I like how you using the net to hang it. looks great. i have a net and am gonna use mine like that.

Happy Bday bro.


----------



## moondance (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Alpha. May your flowers be large and plentiful, what am I saying they already are have a great one! MD.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy birthday AP!
Might be belated by now but oh well. 

I got all of the Bubba Kush trimmed and hung. I also removed all of the fan leaves on the rest of the plants that are to be chopped down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I have high hopes for the strawberry blue. She is gorgeous! The fruit punch is haze x skunk x northern lights. Big yeild, fruity/fuely smelling nugs, with a uppity high that's triply if brought down early.
> 
> Your plants hanging in the tent is an absolutely beautiful picture. I cried inside a little
> 
> And last but not least happy Birthday! I'm burning my first in your honor this morning!


Thanks brotha! That fruit punch sounds even better than I thought, the haze and NL just seem like an awesome combo, how long does she flower? I might have to look into that one 



jigfresh said:


> missed that ap. big UPS to the big 30. To me 30s are much better than 20s. Hope you have the same experience.
> 
> btw its the first of the month. Go hug a tree


Thanks jig! I hope the 30's are better, well I'm going to just go out on a limb and say I know they will be better, positive vibes for everyone for the future  Will definitly hug a tree if these huge squirrels out here don't attack me lol!



DCobeen said:


> I like how you using the net to hang it. looks great. i have a net and am gonna use mine like that.
> 
> Happy Bday bro.


Thanks dc  When I got the net last grow my girlfriend had the idea to dry the buds on there, best idea ever because there's no tieing strings involved and it's already hung into place 

Thanks moondance and dez! Gonna sip on my coffee and burn some doobies watch some movies and hopefully touch some boobies later tonight


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good afternoon club 6. Woke up to snow this morning wtf lol we were just at 70 degrees! Oh well kids got to sledding so it was worth it.

Lil guy is so tuckered out from playing he passed out with our Dane lol...


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah we got 7" of snow alread and its still snowing.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah we got 7" of snow alread and its still snowing.


Fuck this shit....

These weather changes makes me wonder when I'm gonna be able to start outdoor this year....


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 1, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah we got 7" of snow alread and its still snowing.


It just left here. Snow on the ground since last weeks storm


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2015)

We're waiting for it to get here, looking at around a foot or so.
It's funny how you can track storms across the country on RIU.
The weather sucks this winter we've been spoiled the past few years 
now we're getting a storm every 3-5 days it seems.
Another good reason for a big grow room.
Burn 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Woohooooo! I'm done for the night, I think I'm throwing what's not cut down in the hash bin, I wasn't expecting the outcome to be as much as it is, and the best part is my hand never swelled up from using the scissors  I might have hit a 1000g if I weighed the popcorn  View attachment 3343018


AWESOME


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> AWESOME



I thought so until I went to chop the rest down and realized I'm not even close to done  I thought it was all popcorn left, but there's 3 full grocery bags left of this  gonna take all day grrr


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay the ghost bud under the T5 4 branches down smoked so dam good I clipped a a whole branch 4 branches down from hps plant. I want to see it I get the same high. It smells the same will know in 3 days if I let it dry faster. I am not gonna dry it to fast as I want it to be smooth and not harsh. The last bud was smooth.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

I really wish I had planned for this because the roots are still in the buckets, same with the res water, hoping it doesn't get funky :/


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I thought so until I went to chop the rest down and realized I'm not even close to done  I thought it was all popcorn left, but there's 3 full grocery bags left of this  gonna take all day grrrView attachment 3343376


Oh I feel so bad for you, not. you did great and those are lower buds wow you rocked it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2015)

THIS IS HOW THE PATRIOTS are going to FEEL after the GAME TONITE!!
BROKEN!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

I would remove the roots and drain the buckets bro. or you will have funk and it will also keep RH higher than you want.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 1, 2015)

got all the babies up potted finally. I know, boring ass stage and not bud porn, but oh well.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey guys. Anyone Running flame thrower?. Got the strain from element wellness. And phantom cookies, lavender, gsc again, GDP. Went to San jose.
Well only have 5 qrazy quakes that made it. And one db x livers. My fault why they died.. Still got more seeds. But just got to many strains going and main grow around the conner. So the rest of my bb seeds will have to wait.... Had clones that got to big. And that how I lost them. Need to get my t5 running and pop those bb seeds.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope so Dr AT! I can't stand cheaters and Tom Brady! This song is dedicated to brady


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks DC, yeah lots of lowers are honker buds, I'm happy I can donate way more than I planned now  will get the water and roots cleaned up asap


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> THIS IS HOW THE PATRIOTS are going to FEEL after the GAME TONITE!!
> BROKEN!


I really need to get all my cd's out of storage. Including all my pantera cd's
Oh btw, go Pats
I gotta root for the bay area quarterback on this one. Even though I really don't give a shit beyond that either way.
Oh, and R.I.P. Dimebag


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2015)

600 w mh doing it big


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

Yours is easier than mine AP I have to remove the soil clean pots bake soil ect. takes me a whole day just to do that. So I am gonna stager this harvest 6 plants a day for 6 days. yeah I got allot of plants in flower. I should hit 5lbs dry easy. My Ole lady is the trimmer and she is fast. so that helps allot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2015)

HA HA! right on Alpha!! now I wanna dedicate this song to the BEAST MODE nation


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I thought so until I went to chop the rest down and realized I'm not even close to done  I thought it was all popcorn left, but there's 3 full grocery bags left of this  gonna take all day grrrView attachment 3343376


Ok, those Winco paper bags reminded me. Dude!
So I ended up going to Winco after we talked. I forgot that Chico has that bag rule now. I got asked how many bags I needed. I paid for ten of them. I only needed 4 lol. It's amazing how much food you can stuff into paper bags, when you gotta pay for the bags.
Ok, carry on AP


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2015)

it's a lousy recording, but the message is there






Alpha
Happy Birthday

Are those fabric gloves? I use the vinyl exam gloves as there is less trich loss.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol for Aero, I like the rule kinda because I can burn the bags or dry buds in em, I hate not having a paper page around lol, sucks we gotta pay for them though. 

Thanks cof! Yeah these are fabric, I wasn't planning on having to handle much buds today, I thought I was just gonna chop fans off and hash it and my hands sweat so bad in the latex (I use these latex kind because the resin ALWAYS rips holes in the thin ones lol, I'd highly recommend the fabric if it's just a fan leaf removal though, they breathe so well and are really comfortable


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol for Aero, I like the rule kinda because I can burn the bags or dry buds in em, I hate not having a paper page around lol, sucks we gotta pay for them though.
> 
> Thanks cof! Yeah these are fabric, I wasn't planning on having to handle much buds today, I thought I was just gonna chop fans off and hash it and my hands sweat so bad in the latex (I use these latex kind because the resin ALWAYS rips holes in the thin ones lol, I'd highly recommend the fabric if it's just a fan leaf removal though, they breathe so well and are really comfortable


I have no problem paying for the bags. Gotta save the environment my man.
You would think It's probably gonna happen up here soon?
Man o man, do I have shit loads of snack food now because of WinCo. I mean, allot!
Gloves?
I don't ever wear gloves.
Chop shit down. Pluck fan leaves. Save finger rub. Hang to dry, then put into bins when dry. Trim when evva w/no gloves.
Denatured alchohol and comet works great. 
Funny thing, is I always end up going to safeway after trimming. I just had every single person in my safeway looking at me 3-4 times the other day. I must have stunk like a skunk! Lol funny shit, everytime.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 1, 2015)

@AlphaPhase - they go 9 +/- a week. It would make for a good fruity cash crop. Heavyweight seeds.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

AP I bought some Fiskars scissors one reg and finger loop style. old lady loves the loop for trimming. I am gonna order 3 more of the finger loop ones so she can keep trimming and then take a break to clean them all at one time.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2015)

Jilly bean 2, month old clone


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I thought so until I went to chop the rest down and realized I'm not even close to done  I thought it was all popcorn left, but there's 3 full grocery bags left of this  gonna take all day grrrView attachment 3343376


WE ALL FEEL SORRY FOR YOU, NOT...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

I love fiskars.! I think Oldman gotme into them but I use em for cloning but Def want some for trimming, I only have one pair and have a stack of cheapo scissors I bought a while back sojust using those for now, hair cutting scissors work pretty good too

Lmao Aero, that happens every timeiI go there, my Panty has one of every snack on the market lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've got like 20 pairs of fiskars. The fine point, heavy duty, sewing ones


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2015)

lol Alpha i was just out cutting a few clones with my fiskars  Use it for trimming to along with red dots.
Puppy's looking happy and healthy considering they had no roots a few days ago


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

These are my favorite scissors. At least 15 yrs old. And I've tried all the "newer" kinds also


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Hell yeah, 15 yrs is crazy! Must be made the right way! I'm really digging these, they don't get stuck together like alot of scissors, got them in a buzz clipper hair kit lol

Check out this pp bud, was wondering why it's called "jellyfish" bud too, so many cool colors, I suck at pictures but I think some of the colors are visible in it , really neat looking it like color changes lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah, 15 yrs is crazy! Must be made the right way! I'm really digging these, they don't get stuck together like alot of scissors, got them in a buzz clipper hair kit lol
> 
> Check out this pp bud, was wondering why it's called "jellyfish" bud too, so many cool colors, I suck at pictures but I think some of the colors are visible in it , really neat looking it like color changes lol


Nice. Yup, I got a pair like yours in the arsenal AP
Mine are fiskars. I am always looking out for a replacement pair, and I just can't seem to find a pair like it. It's wierd. They have a crack in one of the finger holes. They will be hard to replace, that's for sure.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2015)

check Walmart in fabric and crafts....I have found them in both places. They sometimes pop up in the lawn & garden section.
http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=scissors&typeahead=sci


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I love fiskars.! I think Oldman gotme into them but I use em for cloning but Def want some for trimming, I only have one pair and have a stack of cheapo scissors I bought a while back sojust using those for now, hair cutting scissors work pretty good too
> 
> Lmao Aero, that happens every timeiI go there, my Panty has one of every snack on the market lol


All that I use are Fiskars spring assist trimmers got mine at Home Depot for about $9.00
I have 3 pair. 
Fiskars was all I used when I was working, cutting film all day dulls the crap out of most
but Fiskars held an edge better than any other, I have a pair of 6" that I've used for 23 yrs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> All that I use are Fiskars spring assist trimmers got mine at Home Depot for about $9.00
> I have 3 pair.
> Fiskars was all I used when I was working, cutting film all day dulls the crap out of most
> but Fiskars held an edge better than any other, I have a pair of 6" that I've used for 23 yrs.


I use the same but my back ups are out of the hair clipper set too.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> All that I use are Fiskars spring assist trimmers got mine at Home Depot for about $9.00
> I have 3 pair.
> Fiskars was all I used when I was working, cutting film all day dulls the crap out of most
> but Fiskars held an edge better than any other, I have a pair of 6" that I've used for 23 yrs.


They don't make damn near anything like they used to.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree they dont make like they used to.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Holy crap, remember my little ebb bucket conversion to the 4" net pot? Best idea I've had! Just throw the net pot away every ru, hardly used any hydroton and it mamakes the coolest root pancakes lol, it was so hard to clean up with my old buckets, anyone thinking about using this system definitely make the bucket lids for it!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2015)

Some shots. Got my dog clones too. Going with dog b. For my main grow. So headband x og kush . will do my smelly cherry x ? In spring grow out. Fucking smelly cherry side shows strong. Will post. Stay toon folk's


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't wait for my sour cherry to get bigger, is the smelly cherry similar? 

I. Am. Fuckin. Done!!! Holy hell, that sucked. Just over 4500g including the popcorn, probably a pound or two of trim, I'm in heaven! Haven't hit these numbers in so many years and was not thinking it'd be anywhere near this running such a simple system  

also I think Seattle heard my raise hell song!!! Fight fight!!!! New England little cry babies!! Whoa lol, figures I turn the game on with 20 seconds left


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

Haha! Poor Seattle


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol, I'm a greenbay fan  and an Eagles fan and a closet jets fan (they are finally getting rid of Rex Ryan  )


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Stupid call from Seattle cost the game, oh well back to important things,
down to the room.*


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I can't wait for my sour cherry to get bigger, is the smelly cherry similar?
> 
> I. Am. Fuckin. Done!!! Holy hell, that sucked. Just over 4500g including the popcorn, probably a pound or two of trim, I'm in heaven! Haven't hit these numbers in so many years and was not thinking it'd be anywhere near this running such a simple system
> 
> also I think Seattle heard my raise hell song!!! Fight fight!!!! New England little cry babies!! Whoa lol, figures I turn the game on with 20 seconds left View attachment 3343583


Wait a minute you got just over 10 lbs?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, I'm a greenbay fan  and an Eagles fan and a closet jets fan (they are finally getting rid of Rex Ryan  )


I'm a niner fan, but it would have been cool to see rodgers and the packers in the superbowl. Rodgers being a Chico guy and all. I sware everyone up here is a packers fan because of that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol I wish! not dry weight though Wet weight, I usually figure 20% of the wet weight to get a ball park of the dry weight though, usually within an oz or so using this method


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol I wish! not dry weight though Wet weight, I usually figure 20% of the wet weight to get a ball park of the dry weight though, usually within an oz or so using this method


I always expect to lose 75-80% and I'm and always within a few g's


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Niners are my favorite West coast team, they actually used to be my favorite team for a long time back with Jerry rice, I still rock some memorabilia tho


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2015)

yep around 2 lbs dry well done. 
Hey i wish I had shrooms for that halftime show. wow it rocked the affects/colors ect.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

It works so well giggs! Sometimes I'm really close, sometimes I get more and I'm stoked, 5% is a hella lot of extra bud when it only dried 75%  I had a strain that would get 15% dry, that strain always fooled me but every other strain was always real close to the 20-25%


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

Let's take a little peek inside....
 
Just some honeybee's doing their thing in the final moments of their lives....
  
and this girl I dub thee deep purple...
 
What the hell how about 1 more honeybee...
 
Not to shabby looking for going through a drought and shit. Will deff run them again...


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2015)

Very good game....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 1, 2015)

Super dank giggs, that deep purple is purple af. Hey what do you think about trich content, do you think more trichs =more cbd by any chance? I know strains like white widow grow extra trichs but they don't have trich heads, just stems, but hemp is frosty AF so I'm wondering if hemp is used in breeding the frosty strains and if that means more cbd?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy Ground Hog Day you bunch of pot heads! I hope that dirty mofo doesn't see his shadow this year!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

Hahahaha! Love that movie!

@AlphaPhase - Try nitrile exam gloves. My hands hardly sweat in them. As for scissors, I love my Bonsai tree trimmers:





@giggles26 - do all of the HB look like that?

I have some of these:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll pick up some Mo, thanks! I hate the ones I use they are just so restricting and sweaty, nice seed stach by the way 

@Aeroknow what are you doing Tuesday? Tangilope is going to blow your mind  it's so gross and unique


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Let's take a little peek inside....
> View attachment 3343610
> Just some honeybee's doing their thing in the final moments of their lives....
> View attachment 3343611 View attachment 3343612
> ...


That last pick is amazing


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn groundhog isn't going to see anything but snow today!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2015)

@Mohican Doc says the green pheno is more potent from HB. I do like the color of the purple pheno.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> @Mohican Doc says the green pheno is more potent from HB. I do like the color of the purple pheno.


But that is a matter of opinion though as my purple honeybee will knock yea dick in the dirt and every pheno had purple. The pics I posted are all diff phenos of the honeybee.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> But that is a matter of opinion though as my purple honeybee will knock yea dick in the dirt and every pheno had purple. The pics I posted are all diff phenos of the honeybee.


I do want to grow a couple diff pheno of HB. I have the green one and will get the others but not this year. I have this year planned out. so I can get moved at year end ect.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> @Mohican Doc says the green pheno is more potent from HB. I do like the color of the purple pheno.





giggles26 said:


> But that is a matter of opinion though as my purple honeybee will knock yea dick in the dirt and every pheno had purple. The pics I posted are all diff phenos of the honeybee.


Not opinion just was the case with the ones i ran and it was a marked difference at that.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not opinion just was the case with the ones i ran and it was a marked difference at that.


It's all opinions unless I see test results showing a higher thc content....


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey giggles that pic you used to have as your profile pic was on a commercial yesterday the one of the kid making a fist.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Hey giggles that pic you used to have as your profile pic was on a commercial yesterday the one of the kid making a fist.


Lol yea I saw it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

Which fireball should I pop doc? You gave me 3 diff ones. 1 that says fireball f3, 1 that's fireball 4 f3 I think and fireball 8 f3. 

I'm bout to drop a bunch and pheno hunt.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2015)

I know the f1 & f2 honeybee will put out lots of purple phenos....
The ones doc made I have no idea,what did the male look like,what females did he hit?

The fireballs f1 I made,the f2 Dst made....

Anything after that,you have too see what male was used,and to what female...

The purple honeybee I ran for 2 yrs was very potent,with a deep hash smell to the smoke..knock out purp.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> I know the f1 & f2 honeybee will put out lots of purple phenos....
> The ones doc made I have no idea,what did the male look like,what females did he hit?
> 
> The fireballs f1 I made,the f2 Dst made....
> ...


That's exactly how this one smells!!!!


----------



## Figgy (Feb 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That's exactly how this one smells!!!!
> View attachment 3343789


Such a sexy purple girl!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It's all opinions unless I see test results showing a higher thc content....


It takes more than thc to create a high, so many active cannabinoids.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That's exactly how this one smells!!!!
> View attachment 3343789


Yeah,she looks like her.....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> It takes more than thc to create a high, so many active cannabinoids.


Oh believe me I know! For anyone wanting to dive into organics and tlo soil and learn more about the plant here are some great books to give a read!

  
 
I own all 3 of these and they really opened my eyes.


----------



## sk12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey guys, anyone have experience with creating a microgrow? Looking for suggestions, I have about 36"x24"x48" of space to use. Lights that I have available are 2ft 4 bulb T5HO, 2x 600W cool tube MH/HPS and 1x 400W MH/HPS. It will be in the corner of closet and stealth is a necessity as its an apartment complex. Only for personal use and something to do during the day.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2015)

sk12 said:


> Hey guys, anyone have experience with creating a microgrow? Looking for suggestions, I have about 36"x24"x48" of space to use. Lights that I have available are 2ft 4 bulb T5HO, 2x 600W cool tube MH/HPS and 1x 400W MH/HPS. It will be in the corner of closet and stealth is a necessity as its an apartment complex. Only for personal use and something to do during the day.


heat and ventilation are going to be your biggest issues. The lights produce heat and the plants need air circulating-and then you have the odor factor.


cof


----------



## sk12 (Feb 2, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> heat and ventilation are going to be your biggest issues. The lights produce heat and the plants need air circulating-and then you have the odor factor.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah that is where I am having the issue, I am debating on using the T5 then scroging it so that it can get all the bud sites. I have yielded decently from using it in the past, but they were just autos and not in a enclosed box or anything.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> missed that ap. big UPS to the big 30. To me 30s are much better than 20s. Hope you have the same experience.
> 
> btw its the first of the month. Go hug a tree


I hugged a tree yesterday and last month.

Happy B-lated birthday Alpha.....

I was supposed to have my state sanitary and safety inspection today but was cancelled right along with my night class. Yes free time! I'm still catching up so there will probably be another post some time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Hope you're not snowed in oldman, heard a big one was heading through ny..again... All my friends kids are happy with the snow day though


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 2, 2015)

Heres what I got overnight and this morning, 
 
And my dog enjoying some green clippings this afternoon, a little taste of summer for her.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

looks cold.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn jimmer, I don't miss that craziness! 

This one's for you @DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Which fireball should I pop doc? You gave me 3 diff ones. 1 that says fireball f3, 1 that's fireball 4 f3 I think and fireball 8 f3.
> 
> I'm bout to drop a bunch and pheno hunt.





genuity said:


> I know the f1 & f2 honeybee will put out lots of purple phenos....
> The ones doc made I have no idea,what did the male look like,what females did he hit?
> 
> The fireballs f1 I made,the f2 Dst made....
> ...


Giggles any of the f3s the onr i ran was fucking great so much better than the f2 girls i got. I just got lucky with the males.

Gen i love the fireballs i see the potential now i smoked a nice female. I have no idea what will come of the f3 honeybees. I wanted a nice purple one but will take what i got


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> I know the f1 & f2 honeybee will put out lots of purple phenos....
> The ones doc made I have no idea,what did the male look like,what females did he hit?
> 
> The fireballs f1 I made,the f2 Dst made....
> ...


The #2 was lime green with a bit of purple on the leaf tip and really stocky growth. Taste and smell were sweet like sugar. The other two moms i would pass on popping. My other two girls i pulled just didn't have the smell or high.

And giggles i forgot you want the fb#4 x fb#2 and fb#4 x fb#8 both dads have done well.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The #2 was lime green with a bit of purple on the leaf tip and really stocky growth. Taste and smell were sweet like sugar. The other two moms i would pass on popping. My other two girls i pulled just didn't have the smell or high.
> 
> And giggles i forgot you want the fb#4 x fb#2 and fb#4 x fb#8 both dads have done well.


Ok cause I'm bout to pop like 60 of them lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok cause I'm bout to pop like 60 of them lol.


Do some gdp x bp and gdp x fb too. you will be glade you did.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Heres what I got overnight and this morning,
> View attachment 3343937
> And my dog enjoying some green clippings this afternoon, a little taste of summer for her.
> View attachment 3343938


Holy crap just looked back and saw this


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope you're not snowed in oldman, heard a big one was heading through ny..again... All my friends kids are happy with the snow day though


Snowed in locked down and freezing my arse off...
Thanks for asking though. We have about 14" and they are talking -20f tonight then the
cold will come, upstate like when I was a kid. (lol) Cross country skiers going down
the street and kids bumper riding cars.
Plants are taking over the room I'll need a machete to trim. The fairy did me great! 
got them all FIMed saturday.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

Here comes random!
Two tents one exhaust diy newb solution 
 
Bubblegum's got their last feeding. Gave them topmax a few days ago and it seems like it triggered a bunch of foxtails on three of them.
 
Pakistan Chitral Kush.
 
This snow is dangerous. Doing a 180 in front of people in town when its not on purpose aint really funny.. Its been mushy all day but now its minus 5c. Gonna be minus the next week with snow everyday 
Always warm in the grow room tho so i might just spend my week there 
 
NoMoMaranoia! 
 
I'll worship like a dog at the sight of the light! Bx2
 
Tied down some of the dogs. Have the fan blowing from middle floor up into the light. Makes air bounce back around the plants and makes the hood move around abit, destroying hotspots 
12/12 starts tomorrow! Yihaa


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope everyone had a good day, it feels like I'll never bedone trimming, I hate this part  View attachment 3342946



BITTER:SWEET


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 2, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Heres what I got overnight and this morning,
> View attachment 3343937
> And my dog enjoying some green clippings this afternoon, a little taste of summer for her.
> View attachment 3343938


my English goes crazy for those fan leaves, shes been on my heels its like she knows im gorwing again.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 2, 2015)

And so it begings... Soaking pargo today


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

Have anyone tried a powerball gyro? I got one from a friend a few weeks ago and damn its nice. Ive had problems with my left wrist ever since a doorman broke it. The powerball have done wonders. Normally id get pain doing push ups or doing hand stand, but now i can get tired in the muscles before pain in the wrist.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> And so it begings... Soaking pargo today


I would love a setup like that with plenty of room to work around in a good height..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2015)

Ive had one of those gyro balls for years. Maybe 15 years. Love the thing. I have strong forearms.... and not just from my other favorite activity lol

Speaking of snow... my wife got stuck in the blizzard in chicago. 6th worse on record i guess. She slipped on the marble in front of the hotel and broke her arm poor thing. Spend the night in the hospital.  Spare a thought for mrs. jig she'll need surgery later in the week.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Snowed in locked down and freezing my arse off...
> Thanks for asking though. We have about 14" and they are talking -20f tonight then the
> cold will come, upstate like when I was a kid. (lol) Cross country skiers going down
> the street and kids bumper riding cars.
> ...


That sucks! I remember the storm of 1994 (i was like 10), it completely covered the cars, I have a pic of it somewhere, reminds me of what hit buffalo now that I think about it -Keep stokin the fire, spring is just around the corner brother  At least the it's paradise in the garden


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 2, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I would love a setup like that with plenty of room to work around in a good height..


ive had multiple setups and this one is the most uniform and closest to "perfect" in my head.... ima have to go check out what your running...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice hydro! What a hunk of hash ya got there, i'm drooling lol, looks tasty!

Domswooz- awesome set up! It's the exact same set ups I used to run, going to have a journal going?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2015)

Ghost is amazing. Swamp wreck is its sister. yeah WOW. I may be ruined for other strains. To dam good.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn im sorry to hear bout the wife Jig.. Bet she could use a good hug right now.. Damn..

How cool about the powerball. Never knew it existet so long ago.. Incredible how it gives power to the forearms.
LOL other favorite activity.. I was a natural with it but most my friends do the wank and cant get it going  My record is 9800 rpm. I am without a doubt the smallest of all my friends but they cant get over 8000 rpm. I rub it in good and they acid up within 30 seconds 

Thx Alpha. Its good hash but not great. It kicks you in the sleeper but the taste is earthy. Ill get tired of this real quick. Much rather have some kashmere or honey maroc. Cant wait to trade bubblegum harvest for some luxury.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

hmm searching the danish web for rules about mailing seeds i find a website that states all the rules and its legal to send recieve cannabis seeds in denmark. Souvenir law. They also have some websites that give away free seeds only pay postage. Tried and approved. lol
Would you count on the genetics?
http://www.seeds4free.com/


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nothing like a bong of honeybee to end the day...


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 2, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> hmm searching the danish web for rules about mailing seeds i find a website that states all the rules and its legal to send recieve cannabis seeds in denmark. Souvenir law. They also have some websites that give away free seeds only pay postage. Tried and approved. lol
> Would you count on the genetics?
> http://www.seeds4free.com/


I can only say the grower can make or break a strain. We can pass out 20 clones to 20 growers. test them and there will be a top group. you either have the green thumb or you dont. sure all can grow but can you GROW it dank. Allot here can that is why I love the 600. Great growers. So always try and see as you never know how good it is till you grow it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

I've had hash like that, meh, at least it gets the job done - just checked out the free seeds Web page, interesting man, they don't look bad, actually they look like great strains! 


I'll join ya giggs, long freaking day cleaning things up phew


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

Fill that bitch up AP! Lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

lol i just tried to grab a picture of the bowl while smoking 
 
I hear ya DC but it was more like can you trust the og kush being og kush? Either way free seeds aint bad and it spreads the beauty.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

G13 labs gigabud 6.5 weeks lookin done


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

Busta screaming: You think it had enough? Give it some mo!
Im bout rocked but id give it another week not able to see trichomes up close.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've run gigabud before and I thought what you thought, but I took her at 8 weeks and it was so worth it


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Busta screaming: You think it had enough? Give it some mo!
> Im bout rocked but id give it another week not able to see trichomes up close.


Started to see some amber so I think it's in the window, but it's gotta flush a little more too. Week more max, the last run was a lil weird and made me feel like I had a drink. Smells like it is a drink tho


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

Kinda the same with me. I see plenty amber and the plants look pretty much finished other than the new foxtailling. But they should have almost 3 more weeks according to breeder..
My deal could be that they had no more food in the soil and started to finish early?.. could explain the foxtailing when getting a new doze of feeding.(Was out and bought nutes last week or so)

Aw man i heard a song on the radio earlier and thought what a load of crap. Sounds like children singing: I aint got no type. Bad bitches is the only thing that i like.
Got that shit stuck on repeat in my head


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2015)

this is a cool thread. there are lots of great photos and interesting topics that I find helpful.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol it was packed giggs, I ripped it all down in like 2 hits  

Nice chunky buds Shishka, looks really dense 

Anyone got any tips for growing Indicas, I don't think I've ever grown anything mostly Indica before besides hash plants a while back. Is mildew common during veg on Indicas? It just seems like the ones I have are too thick, like if I bud them they would mold from air flow problems, not sure what to think or how to grow it out? It's so small but there's all sorts of leaves, can I prune them and lst it or something? I don't even know where to start because the Indicas I grew before didn't grow this compact


----------



## Figgy (Feb 2, 2015)

Joining the party!
 
While also doing work.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Also is it normal for Indicas to have stems the size of pencils? Like the very tip top of the shoots? I'm not sure they would fit in the aero cloner pucks? And will that be a problem cloning them? They are the size of what a normal plants stem base is


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks great to me Alpha.. Will look even greater after the first week of stretch. So strong. You know it will handle weight. Good airflow is essential for a bush like that. Leaves hitting leaves creating water. I have no problem cloning indicas.
2 cents and im going to bed. Night yall have a great day night whatevah..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2015)

I have decided im washing all of my buds in H2O2 after I chop them.
Does anyone else do this?
THese buds were washed for 30 secs in the h202 then 30 secs with tap water spray then fan and wind dried. I just love the way they look! they have a particular dense clean hard nuggy feel to them. DONT THEY LOOK SCRUPTIOUS!? taken me 8 years to figure this out. duh!
all my FIreballs are jarred up now.
I really hope they don't take all the 12 flags down. The city looked so cool with the flags everywhere and all the blue and green lights everywhere. There was an erie sadness today in seattle and an extraordinary amount of herb smell in the air.lol. the dude on the bus must have had like a pound of weed on him. he smelled so good. and I know it was KUSH!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 2, 2015)

@Alpha, keep the fan blowing they look good and healthy.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys, I just moved a fan closer and got the leaves wigglin' - I hope they stretch out in flower, I can't even picture it if they only stretch a little bit, it's such a shrub looking plant  The indis I used to grow had decent spacing and much smaller leaves, something new for me to play with now 

Dr AT- huhhhhh?! Washing buds in peroxide? What's that do? They look good, i'm confused lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2015)

You can now design a living creature, print its DNA with a 3D printer and grow it."






The end is near boys and girls.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2015)

didn't wanna confused you kid.
I got powdery mildew , u see?
didn't want any illness in the buds so washed them the Jorge Cervantes Utube vid recommended way.
Mind u,
My herb was not terribly effected with pm, but i decided to wash them anyway and i was just so blown away by how wonderful they took to that bath, they were so clean and fresh smelling . I could just feel the spiritual bathing clean vibe of purity , these buds shine like diamonds. A girls best friend is diamonds.(and Marshawn lynch) ( i saw his dimond earing when he was filling his car up at the gas station) . 
If you don't believe me try it yourself. Only then will you understand how profound this step is.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Ive had one of those gyro balls for years. Maybe 15 years. Love the thing. I have strong forearms.... and not just from my other favorite activity lol
> 
> Speaking of snow... my wife got stuck in the blizzard in chicago. 6th worse on record i guess. She slipped on the marble in front of the hotel and broke her arm poor thing. Spend the night in the hospital.  Spare a thought for mrs. jig she'll need surgery later in the week.


Terrible news. Poor thing. The Hotel is helping I hope. Sorry to hear this.

JD


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

My only in real life grower buddy has a mold issue with our lemon skunk cut, it's just too sticky and causes him troubles. My suggestion to him was, thin out some of the middle foliage, since it's molding on you anyway. I would say the same @AlphaPhase


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice hydro! What a hunk of hash ya got there, i'm drooling lol, looks tasty!
> 
> Domswooz- awesome set up! It's the exact same set ups I used to run, going to have a journal going?


thanks and yes I actually started before I got my plants im going to try to be an avid RIU member and get on and update daily with this grow. (its also the link below my name)


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this is a cool thread. there are lots of great photos and interesting topics that I find helpful.


No place like the 600Club


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You can now design a living creature, print its DNA with a 3D printer and grow it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this could be good or bad. some peoples minds are fucked tho so something would be made to kill us all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh shit, I thought I remembered that system or your user name, I was one of the first to follow your thread in July lol. Can't wait to see the grow man, will definitely follow. Riu sometimes doesn't give me notifications of thread updates I'm watching. And for sure about the living 3d printer, I think it would be great for a little while, but with all that power something is bound to go wrong


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Ahh gotcha Dr AT, I was just reading about it, awesome to know. I read some people do a h2o2 dunk every harvest as like a cleaning /cleansing of the bud from dust and dirt ect - learn something new everyday here 

Right on Shishka, I'll thin it out, I haven't got any mold yet but I can see it happening real easily, moisture on the leaves and it's just so dense, for a plant only 10" tall that has 10" long leaves, I see some problems happening in my environment lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2015)

One of my black berry og's has bigger fans than the height of the plant itself  Still only one showing sex..
Damn Shiska no mentioning lemon skunk! Kills me i let it go 
Freezing today!! Out of wood to fire.. Using all the small stuff wich only burns 10mins then fill again..


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> One of my black berry og's has bigger fans than the height of the plant itself  Still only one showing sex..
> Damn Shiska no mentioning lemon skunk! Kills me i let it go
> Freezing today!! Out of wood to fire.. Using all the small stuff wich only burns 10mins then fill again..


Have no fear I got a decent cut right here!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Terrible news. Poor thing. The Hotel is helping I hope. Sorry to hear this.
> 
> JD


It's a real shame. We are going to press the issue. The hotel is ready to help, but this will last a lifetime... So I think we are going to see what we can get from them. 

I have a ton of wood to burn. Wish u could send that over too. You could burn it for your fire.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Ive had one of those gyro balls for years. Maybe 15 years. Love the thing. I have strong forearms.... and not just from my other favorite activity lol
> 
> Speaking of snow... my wife got stuck in the blizzard in chicago. 6th worse on record i guess. She slipped on the marble in front of the hotel and broke her arm poor thing. Spend the night in the hospital.  Spare a thought for mrs. jig she'll need surgery later in the week.


Damn i hope she recovers well. If she is having surgery i take it she broke her wrist?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Kinda the same with me. I see plenty amber and the plants look pretty much finished other than the new foxtailling. But they should have almost 3 more weeks according to breeder..
> My deal could be that they had no more food in the soil and started to finish early?.. could explain the foxtailing when getting a new doze of feeding.(Was out and bought nutes last week or so)


looks even crazier today..
 
Black Berry Og is showing preflower growth but no stigmas. It must be male!  Almost certain i have two males one the same size but much more tight and not very wide. It takes very little space with fat indica leaf's.
This one still tight but fans are big.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2015)

Had no surgery when i broke my wrist or fingers or leg or arm or toe's. Casting? Not sure what you call it but it sux ass with the itch!
Surgery in stomach balls and knee tho


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn Jig, that sucks about the Mrs!
Hopefully she's a quick healer and this won't be an ongoing issue for you guys.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

Alpha All i seen about indica is to lst them to open them up. Even super crop might even help. I make sure I have tons of air movement. I get the fans that move air and start them young with allot of air movement.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2015)

I was just wondering. Do you guys flower a male from seed or flower the cutting? Seems like it will be pretty big from seed. Should i cut of the lowers and keep a main bud for pollen harvest?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2015)

She broke near her shoulder. The head of the humerus. Basically where her arm goes into her shoulder. Xray looks bad.

On a positive note I bought my plane ticket for spain! Filling out the final forms, almost ready to apply for a visa. Woot. Can't wait to grow some spanish MJ.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn sux,fast heal vibes sent...

On the other note,hell yeah...


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I was just wondering. Do you guys flower a male from seed or flower the cutting? Seems like it will be pretty big from seed. Should i cut of the lowers and keep a main bud for pollen harvest?


Depends how much pollen you want. I just flowered mine. in a separate area.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

Jigs that sucks about her shoulder. Good vibes her way. Hope the visa gets done fast.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Had no surgery when i broke my wrist or fingers or leg or arm or toe's. Casting? Not sure what you call it but it sux ass with the itch!
> Surgery in stomach balls and knee tho



Taking baths with an arm out the tub... arm in a plastic bag... enough said.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It's a real shame. We are going to press the issue. The hotel is ready to help, but this will last a lifetime... So I think we are going to see what we can get from them.
> 
> I have a ton of wood to burn. Wish u could send that over too. You could burn it for your fire.


Dang Jig, I must have missed the post about the arm  Hope she is ok! Best wishes for a fast recovery brotha- Congrats on SPAIN!!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 3, 2015)

I picked up a clone from Mo on Saturday of the Fireballs #1. I'll grow it out a little and take some cuts from it so I can share it with others.

I feel for Mrs. Jig. I broke my shoulder when I got hit on my street bike and it's no fun at all. The rehab after the surgery sucked a bit and I still get weird feelings and pains here and there from it.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 3, 2015)

dang man! Best wishes to the misses jig!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

Well hotels have insurance so yes see what you can get. It wont change anything except you could get a big chunk of money to help set your move up and take care of her while she recovers.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> looks even crazier today..
> View attachment 3344340
> Black Berry Og is showing preflower growth but no stigmas. It must be male!  Almost certain i have two males one the same size but much more tight and not very wide. It takes very little space with fat indica leaf's.
> This one still tight but fans are big.
> View attachment 3344341


that Blackberry look like the tree of life, lol the stalk is so think lol. suck on it being a male tho. (breeding time)

damn Jig, may Jah guide I&I towards healing. hope she gets better.

also have some new babies sour cookies sprouted hopefully these are fair game would love to grow it.
well as the Barry white starts to grow ill be trying this new vape pen I received from a friend at a club.. ( im not much of a vaper) so we shall see how I like this.

(RIU wouldn't let me upload pics so I guess ill share later)


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 3, 2015)

@jigfresh, best vibes to your Mrs. and you.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 3, 2015)

fireballs #1 (purple pheno)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Alpha All i seen about indica is to lst them to open them up. Even super crop might even help. I make sure I have tons of air movement. I get the fans that move air and start them young with allot of air movement.


Will do dc- It looks like a nice super crop would do wonders. I've read around that indicas don't respond as well to training but I think if I'm careful they'll be fine. I topped it early on and the thing literally exploded so I know topping doesn't slow them down lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> that Blackberry look like the tree of life, lol the stalk is so thick lol. suck on it being a male tho. (breeding time)


Im glad its male. Ive been wanting to try breeding for some time but always hit girls on reg seeds  This time i think i hit two males. This is the other male. Hopefully but im almost certain. Its been almost 2 weeks since the girl showed sex. And they have growth without stigmas. Stems smell hash blended with cinnamon.
 
Yeah it is a beauty. I find the dark color and thick leaf's dog s1 like.
Side by side male.
 
And the female 
  
The female got a massive feeding today. Hope she takes it in without damage..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 3, 2015)

All my girls got a massive tea today hydro lol. Hope they liked it! Needed to green things up a bit. 

Sorry to hear bout the wife jig. I've been there I rolled a three wheeler when I was 16 and snapped my humorous in half, bone looked all jagged lol. Worst 6 months of my life. Rehab sucked balls to when they push you. Hope she recovers quick!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 3, 2015)

that's exactly how I am feeling right now! Sensi star x dream lotus in my bowl. Have u noticed when you have the munchies your food takes forever to cook


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

nice plants dez and hydro!

This commerical is "fucking" great!


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Ive had one of those gyro balls for years. Maybe 15 years. Love the thing. I have strong forearms.... and not just from my other favorite activity lol
> 
> Speaking of snow... my wife got stuck in the blizzard in chicago. 6th worse on record i guess. She slipped on the marble in front of the hotel and broke her arm poor thing. Spend the night in the hospital.  Spare a thought for mrs. jig she'll need surgery later in the week.


That sucks, sorry to hear, hope she gets better quick.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

I so cant wait to make my own teas. Doc has the worms so oh yeah.I am also gonna try and bring Canadian night crawlers. They dont like hot weather at all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> that's exactly how I am feeling right now! Sensi star x dream lotus in my bowl. Have u noticed when you have the munchies your food takes forever to cook


Damn i am waiting on food now, and waiting, and waiting.....

Had the first roots in the aero cloner today


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 3, 2015)

Did we see a timeframe for BB to have some of the seeds that are out of stock.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2015)

Whats up guys.
Hey, anyone besides me, wish they had the balls to get up on stage and kill it like this guy?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn i am waiting on food now, and waiting, and waiting.....
> 
> Had the first roots in the aero cloner today


Bro you wont go hungry when i am around. Oh my BBQ gril weighs 525 lbs 1/8th inch steel. I take my BBQ serious brother. Steaks oh even pan fry I am the king. You will see as I am bringing a freezer full of Iowa beef with me. gonna try for a 1/2 cow of Black Angus beef to bring out.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Im glad its male. Ive been wanting to try breeding for some time but always hit girls on reg seeds  This time i think i hit two males. This is the other male. Hopefully but im almost certain. Its been almost 2 weeks since the girl showed sex. And they have growth without stigmas. Stems smell hash blended with cinnamon.
> View attachment 3344564
> Yeah it is a beauty. I find the dark color and thick leaf's dog s1 like.
> Side by side male.
> ...


Of the 2 males, which smells more? 
Any resin?
Which one shows sex last?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

Jillanje BX male:






Doc's clone parade:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay I am high so excuse the commentary and quick movements.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful plants mo! That is one nice looking stud there


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

Mo Doc is 1 cool dude. He and I will be partners soon enough. He has mad skills, I do know the business side. Well not of weed but I ran 2 S-corps and made a killing. We gonna do it right. Cant half ass a business.
look at them sexy males. very nice.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Videos private DC


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

try it now


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

I just found some bannanas on one of my Buddha Tahoe og x me nice cross Phenos. It 6.5 weeks in, do you guys think these pods could be used to produce fem seeds?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just found some bannanas on one of my Buddha Tahoe og x me nice cross Phenos. It 6.5 weeks in, do you guys think these pods could be used to produce fem seeds?
> View attachment 3344755


if it goes 8 weeks pick them and go on. if its a 12 week strain you are screwed. Its not a bad thing. it can be but not this late i dotn think.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well it seems they liked their tea! 
Candy Grape OG, stout bitch. Can't wait to see her late flower. 
   
Oh and then let the pheno hunt begin 
  
Fast acting tea's FTW!!!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2015)

wow 72 seeds I can say yep lots of phenos. Hope you got veg room to really do them right. 4x4 area for it easy maybe a 4x6 area for that many.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 3, 2015)

DST said:


> No. I am saying it's probably bubbabubbahubbaballoo......


Well not a bean! And got to say I wish I cloned that one, it truly is some of the finest cannabis ive had the pleasure to grow and smoke. That was was super frosty/sticky and had the FULL flav.
Ive been absent as a guy close to me got a visit and ive still not had any word but I went from thinking iwas going to loose everything or chop early to re-locating till they finnished  just dont know if I can keep it going there but this will help twist anyones arm that puffs

AT LAST
FIREBALLS !!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> wow 72 seeds I can say yep lots of phenos. Hope you got veg room to really do them right. 4x4 area for it easy maybe a 4x6 area for that many.


I've got a 6x6


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well it seems they liked their tea!
> Candy Grape OG, stout bitch. Can't wait to see her late flower.
> View attachment 3344757 View attachment 3344758 View attachment 3344759
> Oh and then let the pheno hunt begin
> ...


Nicely done......giggs.

Found this lone bubba pheno,in the mountain gorillas...
 
She never made it above the net,has smelld of chocolate/coffe it's whole life...I did not think I was goin to find anything close to a bubba plant,considering all the genetics in the line up.

They are all getting the chop in the next few days..


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn @Cindyguygrower 

It's like every body is running one cut of fireballs,it's crazy how much alike they are..in the pics.

I'm very happy right now....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 3, 2015)

Look at that beast in the back left corner! Damn she's huge!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn @Cindyguygrower
> 
> It's like every body is running one cut of fireballs,it's crazy how much alike they are..in the pics.
> 
> I'm very happy right now....View attachment 3344798


That looks fucking delicious!!!! I'll take 2 please, fuck it make 3 I'm a fat ass and I'm baked lol. 

I just popped 60 fireballs so lets see what I find


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nicely done......giggs.
> 
> Found this lone bubba pheno,in the mountain gorillas...
> View attachment 3344789
> ...


You can just tell she's is different, the resin blankets the flower perfectly


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2015)

She was very tall,but thick with fat nug..
 
 
Funktasic blend of burnt gun powder bang,bang,...and og fueled whiffs....lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

IMO, the true test of a cross is, is it better than both of the parents? It doesn't matter what the parental genes are, we would be moving in the right direction. Just how I see it.


----------



## moondance (Feb 3, 2015)

@jigfresh - Thoughts and prayers for Mrs. Jigfresh hoping for a speedy recovery!

It looks like I am going to turn the old veg tent into a seeding tent on another level altogether. Thinking 250 hps, opposite hours then the 600, and it's just sitting there so why not right.

Did Someone say Fireballs, well okay just Moms sorry. I will be taking cuts from both in a couple of weeks. This sexy bitch is the short - bushy yup yup, damn fine vigorous growth in a 5 gallon. All the moms are really liking the 250 MH, the wifes tomatoes are trying to grow up under and into the parabolic hood it's crazy.

Tall strechy 3 gallon

quick shot of some of the girls recovering from bondage, and a Psycho Killer chillin in the back.

The wifes 1/2 - well 3/4 more like it, I cant wait till spring lol,she'll go back outside.


Everyone's plants looks amazing. Gona chill with some fresh frozen ED hash on a bed of White Widow placed gently in a glass bowl fire roasted to perfection. Be Safe, Peace MD


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Heres the little guy I was referring to earlier


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome video DC! Looking great! 

Lovely plants everyone  amazing stuff today


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 4, 2015)

Dat Full Moon vigor!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone heard from doobiebrother yet?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 4, 2015)

DANG! what a parade of gorgeous plants! I need to get me some FIREBALLS! Any word from BB...when they going to have more FB and more blue pit?


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Did we see a timeframe for BB to have some of the seeds that are out of stock.


It's getting worked on, but will still be at least 2-3 months. I am away just now but when i go home i'll be flipping a couple of switches> Fireballs, Deep Blue, Blue Pit.
Peace from sunny Africa.
DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

Another one for you dst, have fun lucky man!






Also, I know a lot of you guys here are breeders, hoping to get some insight on something. What are you're thoughts on extra small seeds? 1/2 the size of a "normal" seed? Is it a strain thing? 

Edit: like I told DC, don't mind big hair, I'm 30 so I'm learning to accept hair loss


----------



## budolskie (Feb 4, 2015)

Coming along hopefully I got about 10 to 12 nice sizes to flower end of month


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Ive had one of those gyro balls for years. Maybe 15 years. Love the thing. I have strong forearms.... and not just from my other favorite activity lol
> 
> Speaking of snow... my wife got stuck in the blizzard in chicago. 6th worse on record i guess. She slipped on the marble in front of the hotel and broke her arm poor thing.  Spend the night in the hospital.  Spare a thought for mrs. jig she'll need surgery later in the week.


That sucks, hope the surgery goes good and she has a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2015)

I just feel bad leaving soon. Wife's gonna have to be single mom for 3 months now recovering from surgery.

Yesterday was a sad day for another reason. I pulled the plug on my waterfall. The girls are down. And the time of me growing in my home state of CA has officially come to an end.

It's so quiet in my bedroom without the waterfall. I don't like it.

It's nice to see you around jimmer. Glad you are finding a little time lately.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Of the 2 males, which smells more?
> Any resin?
> Which one shows sex last?


The second one. Not so wide and darker smells most.
Both have equal amounts of resin.. Had since they were germed. Hairy like the 70's
The second darker male has less pre- flower growth. Should be able to snaps some shots when lights turn on.

Ill take pollen from both. But the second one is my fancy.. Mind i dont know much about males


----------



## moondance (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Alpha, I have popped a few small seeds before and they usually do great as long as they developed long enough, those look good to me, but hell I have not been at it long. 

On another note we may be getting another 8-14" of snow this weekend, my truck is leaking oil so the neighbors are on their own, see how long it takes the city to plow it for them hehe. Sorry that sounded evil, but I have been plowing my street for free so the wife can get off the block for like 16 years, now that i can't do it profesionaly anymore due to my knees being wrecked, but I was still trying to help the neighbors out. That was until last storm, this renter comes down after stalking me all day (never got out before the misses and I got done with a round of shoveling/plowing) Keep in mind I dont know him from a hole in the wall. "hey if I move my car, you wana clear my parking spot." I said, "no, not really" and he comes back with "O it's like that" WTF does that even mean. Then the other neighbor low balled me at $30, I told him for that you get 2 pushes out the drive. He starts whineing at me that his wife needs to get out to go to work. Im thinking it's 15+ inches dude, you should have got off the couch the day before, i am not breaking my truck for you. He's even one of the few that know I got run over by my truck. The majority of the neighbors through us a few bucks a storm to help pay for fuel but these guys f-off dudes. I never did the whole road, my dead end yeah but I would open the road a car length so people can go to work without getting stuck. Okay rant over thanks for listening, you know I love ya 600'ers. Peace MD.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> The second one. Not so wide and darker smells most.
> Both have equal amounts of resin.. Had since they were germed. Hairy like the 70's
> The second darker male has less pre- flower growth. Should be able to snaps some shots when lights turn on.
> 
> Ill take pollen from both. But the second one is my fancy.. Mind i dont know much about males


 My limited experience with males would say the second one sounds like the keeper male, but you gotta try both. Some people prefer to mix both males spluff together. I would advise against it. In my experience its more beneficial to pollenate the same mother with the different males seperately . I have done 3 males on one female safely. As long as you label the branches it can be done.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2015)

Good Morning 600. I was kinda high last night. As you can tell in the video. Allot of great looking plants all. Wow gonna take me a pot of coffee to wake up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2015)

Pic of qq and GDP, flame thrower. Should be fire.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Pic of qq and GDP, flame thrower. Should be fire.


It sounds fire.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That looks fucking delicious!!!! I'll take 2 please, fuck it make 3 I'm a fat ass and I'm baked lol.
> 
> I just popped 60 fireballs so lets see what I find


60 fireballs beans ?
you must know people !


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> 60 fireballs beans ?
> you must know people !


Lol I may know a few in this game  

If I don't find a keeper I'll quit growing lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

Wishing mrs. Jig a quick recovery,
I've broken both my Humerus (skiing)
No fun...


----------



## papapayne (Feb 4, 2015)

one of these days I want to do a massive pheno hunt like that! that should be so cool to watch, just hope your labeling/notetaking/organization skills are up to the task! 

Are you planning on keeping any males as well or just hunting bitches?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2015)

shhhhh..... I'm hunting bitches.

hahahaha reminds me of a Russian guy I sat next to once. I was talking about beaches in southern California. He thought I said bitches. Starts putting his hands in front of his chest saying "beaches"... Meaning bitches. The only other thing I understood from him was that he was racist as shit.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

Russian women can be a little looney too jig. I hung out with a few once.. LOL The best are northwest hippy girls.. Oh wait.. I got one.. SCORE!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> shhhhh..... I'm hunting bitches.
> 
> hahahaha reminds me of a Russian guy I sat next to once. I was talking about beaches in southern California. He thought I said bitches. Starts putting his hands in front of his chest saying "beaches"... Meaning bitches. The only other thing I understood from him was that he was racist as shit.


I watched a social experiment video called what would the world be like without black people? It showed how we all have prejudice in us but, its how we act on those thoughts that really matters.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2015)

I ski with a Russian physicists , crazy fucker !!
me thinks he's a spy 
shhhh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey Alpha, I have popped a few small seeds before and they usually do great as long as they developed long enough, those look good to me, but hell I have not been at it long.
> 
> On another note we may be getting another 8-14" of snow this weekend, my truck is leaking oil so the neighbors are on their own, see how long it takes the city to plow it for them hehe. Sorry that sounded evil, but I have been plowing my street for free so the wife can get off the block for like 16 years, now that i can't do it profesionaly anymore due to my knees being wrecked, but I was still trying to help the neighbors out. That was until last storm, this renter comes down after stalking me all day (never got out before the misses and I got done with a round of shoveling/plowing) Keep in mind I dont know him from a hole in the wall. "hey if I move my car, you wana clear my parking spot." I said, "no, not really" and he comes back with "O it's like that" WTF does that even mean. Then the other neighbor low balled me at $30, I told him for that you get 2 pushes out the drive. He starts whineing at me that his wife needs to get out to go to work. Im thinking it's 15+ inches dude, you should have got off the couch the day before, i am not breaking my truck for you. He's even one of the few that know I got run over by my truck. The majority of the neighbors through us a few bucks a storm to help pay for fuel but these guys f-off dudes. I never did the whole road, my dead end yeah but I would open the road a car length so people can go to work without getting stuck. Okay rant over thanks for listening, you know I love ya 600'ers. Peace MD.


Thanks moondance - And screw them! I hate users. Always wanting something for free with out even a thank you. Too many of them out there brother, don't let em push ya around


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> It's getting worked on, but will still be at least 2-3 months. I am away just now but when i go home i'll be flipping a couple of switches> Fireballs, Deep Blue, Blue Pit.
> Peace from sunny Africa.
> DST


wish I was in the mother land


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2015)

it's people like this that give credence to the saying the smoking mj will make you stupid.......

Pair of paranoid pot traffickers call 911 to turn themselves in... then wait on street with dog cage containing 20 pounds of marijuana until cops arrive

Idaho police found Leland Ryan Kaimipono Ayala-Doliente, 21, and Craig Sward Holland, 22, standing outside their car with a dog cage holding $16,000 worth of weed.



cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

20 lbs valued at 16,000, talk about low balling!!! More like 50-60 racks out here.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2015)

high priced commercial Mexican


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2015)

and on a positive note.....

Marijuana is making Colorado so much money the state may have to give some of its $50 million windfall to taxpayers

A 1992 voter-approved constitutional amendment means some of the $50 million gathered in taxes in the first year of legalized pot must be given to taxpayers as a rebate.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

No shit! That's 800 a lb!!! That's 50 an oz! Usually those guys way over shoot the value....


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

Even the surplus Cali outdoor that makes it over here is like 150-250 per.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Lol I may know a few in this game
> 
> If I don't find a keeper I'll quit growing lol.


could have have probably just popped 6 to find a keep


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

Those crazy Idaho potatoes 

Today I paper bag the Buds woohoo! Not much shrinkage and the trich coverage is niceeeeeee


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> could have have probably just popped 6 to find a keep


Where is the fun in that though?


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

AP, re your seed size post. Just ask COF what the Herijuana and their subsequent offspring seeds are like (practically the size of tomato seeds). Saying that, most breeders I have earwigged into tend to go for those fat plump seeds. Some peeps contact BB insisting on phat brown stripey mofos (look at me, ph instead of F, I am fukkin rad, I don't even use a ph pen!) And saying that again, some of the bombest OG seeds are more silver coloured than phat and brown.....It's very much strain dependant from what I have seen. Straight as a fart...thank god for>>> (desperately embedding UB40 Red Red wine)
fuk me, try to embed a youtube video from an Africa youtube site....nah, aint happening. Anyway, just imagine I have added the Red Red Wine song....listen to any version you fancy. 72 hours without THC...


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> AP, re your seed size post. Just ask COF what the Herijuana and their subsequent offspring seeds are like (practically the size of tomato seeds). Saying that, most breeders I have earwigged into tend to go for those fat plump seeds. Some peeps contact BB insisting on phat brown stripey mofos (look at me, ph instead of F, I am fukkin rad, I don't even use a ph pen!) And saying that again, some of the bombest OG seeds are more silver coloured than phat and brown.....It's very much strain dependant from what I have seen. Straight as a fart...thank god for>>> (desperately embedding UB40 Red Red wine)
> fuk me, try to embed a youtube video from an Africa youtube site....nah, aint happening. Anyway, just imagine I have added the Red Red Wine song....listen to any version you fancy. 72 hours without THC...


What, you mean you didn't find the most legendary African strains growing in massive fields and make a video documenting the discovery. I thought that was standard procedure.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> it's people like this that give credence to the saying the smoking mj will make you stupid.......
> 
> Pair of paranoid pot traffickers call 911 to turn themselves in... then wait on street with dog cage containing 20 pounds of marijuana until cops arrive
> 
> ...


omg someone slap them..

@AlphaPhase nice spear heads...


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

Only if you go up East, or to Swaziland. You can get bankies (called bankies because you get about a 1/2 oz to an oz stuffed in a coin bank bag) here for around a 100 ZAR (about 8GBP) but it's seeded monkey matting imo. I get brownie points from the wife for not stinking of weed as well. Yes, we all smell of weed, and we don't even know it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> AP, re your seed size post. Just ask COF what the Herijuana and their subsequent offspring seeds are like (practically the size of tomato seeds). Saying that, most breeders I have earwigged into tend to go for those fat plump seeds. Some peeps contact BB insisting on phat brown stripey mofos (look at me, ph instead of F, I am fukkin rad, I don't even use a ph pen!) And saying that again, some of the bombest OG seeds are more silver coloured than phat and brown.....It's very much strain dependant from what I have seen. Straight as a fart...thank god for>>> (desperately embedding UB40 Red Red wine)
> fuk me, try to embed a youtube video from an Africa youtube site....nah, aint happening. Anyway, just imagine I have added the Red Red Wine song....listen to any version you fancy. 72 hours without THC...


Right on brother, I've seen so many shapes and sizes/ colors of seeds and they're all so different. Many of my best grows came from real tiny seeds but it seems the big fat seeds sprout quicker for some reason. I wonder if it's a sativa dominant thing to have small seeds since the calyxs are smaller maybe. I dunno lol, I was drinking some beer and looking at my seed stach like hmmmm, there's gotta be something to this  72 hrs with out smoking, man oh man, I'll smoke one for you and send smoke signals


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2015)

The heri has the smallest seeds I have seen and I have some that are over 5 years old and a light tan in color, but still viable.

Washington has a huge harvest and prices fell to $750 per pound.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Tiny seeds, green seeds, white seeds - threw them all in the trash pile. Grew so many plants I couldn't believe it! Seeds are made to grow!

Hey DST - What's wrong with your seeds being too phat?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> could have have probably just popped 6 to find a keep


I popped one to find the one i had
Shitty pics but


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2015)

I put down my last 5 fireballs,but I also put down 28 cherry puff
And still got my purp pheno.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2015)

Loving the fireballs man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> I put down my last 5 fireballs,but I also put down 28 cherry puff
> And still got my purp pheno.


I still have 3 cherry puff beans from you


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> it's people like this that give credence to the saying the smoking mj will make you stupid.......
> 
> Pair of paranoid pot traffickers call 911 to turn themselves in... then wait on street with dog cage containing 20 pounds of marijuana until cops arrive
> 
> ...


They are the dumbest mother fuckers I ever heard of. really call the cops. They deserve what they get. Dumb and Dumbest.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't wait to dig through the fireballs! 

Flower is gonna be bout plus 30 here in a week or so to make room for the pheno hunt


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2015)

Doc I found 6 diff size seeds. I am gonna scope them and find an od ball color. those will be grown. you will have to help me sort them but I am gonna pop the diff ones. Screw the norm. Really I am not normal and I lok for the weird and bizarre. What is know is we dont know shit. We are learning and having fun. So 600 cheers to having fun. Love you all and hope you all are pain free and high.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh I am baked so excuse the typing screw ups.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice buds doc! I'm hoping my sour cherry pulls through, I'm rooting for the little tyke. The extrema is kicking butt though soiI'm happy about that. 
I realized I can skip the paper bag step and go straight to jars, so curing begins  I ran out of jars though so I had to zip loc some


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks moondance - And screw them! I hate users. Always wanting something for free with out even a thank you. Too many of them out there brother, don't let em push ya around



the things people take forgranted..

no free lunches people.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 4, 2015)

omg those knuckleheads turning themselves in... OWN GOAL lol.

Sure the weed made them paranoid but their idiot logic decided turning themselves in was the solution.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't let assholes ruin a good heart. I will always help out when I can, it makes me feel good. Even if the assholes are laughing at my kindness.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 4, 2015)

finally put the tent up in the second


DCobeen said:


> Oh I am baked so excuse the typing screw ups.



lmao my usual problem lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 4, 2015)

sharing some of my current smoke from the Oakland's Purple Heart I stop there and Harborside when I go down...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice buds doc! I'm hoping my sour cherry pulls through, I'm rooting for the little tyke. The extrema is kicking butt though soiI'm happy about that.
> I realized I can skip the paper bag step and go straight to jars, so curing begins  I ran out of jars though so I had to zip loc some View attachment 3345243View attachment 3345244


I see you got my samples ready there for me  lol


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys just a quick hello between bathroom and bucket.


----------



## moondance (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys if I took an Autoberry thats feminized and say hit it with non auto pollen do I get a non auto hybrid or dealers choice? Or should I just find me a great non auto berry strain and play with it?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey guys if I took an Autoberry thats feminized and say hit it with non auto pollen do I get a non auto hybrid or dealers choice? Or should I just find me a great non auto berry strain and play with it?


Yea you can do it. Around 25% of the seeds will be autos and the rest regular. You would have to find an auto female and a male in the bunch and cross them and then you would have 100% auto seeds. Then you could grow out and look for something better and if not you would wanna back cross to build a stable auto that yields well and isn't just pure ruderalis.

It's a long process....


----------



## moondance (Feb 4, 2015)

I would be going for the regular seeds over the auto seeds, I like the berry to it but I only have a few feminized autoberrys left and I wanted to make more that are not auto so I can clone and breed and have fun with that berry flavor, and be a cheap ass to not have to buy anymore lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> I would be going for the regular seeds over the auto seeds, I like the berry to it but I only have a few feminized autoberrys left and I wanted to make more that are not auto so I can clone and breed and have fun with that berry flavor, and be a cheap ass to not have to buy anymore lol.


You would have to pop them and discard the autos and find a berry Dom one and work with it.

Do it and post your results!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys just a quick hello between bathroom and bucket.


Shit sounds like me  Just called the doctor. Been living in the bath tub all night.. Damn i hate this.
Get well!


----------



## moondance (Feb 4, 2015)

Sweet great information Giggles I am going for it. I got the room and the time so why not!


----------



## moondance (Feb 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys just a quick hello between bathroom and bucket.


Sounds like the wife last weekend, couldnt even hold water, poor thing. I think were talking about the same thing lol.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 4, 2015)

COF is the man


----------



## papapayne (Feb 4, 2015)

Dont know how many of ya are on my grow thread, but I posted up an interesting table chart of macro/micro definiency lists and the uses of the plant from my botany class. I know some of it is common knowledge, but some of it is little known effects of micro nutes, was interesting. feel free to check it out in case ya need the link

https://www.rollitup.org/t/soldiers-co-op-grow-2015.855672/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

Mmm, berry strains are awesome, I know why you want to keep it! My purple strain tasteslike grape soda, it's the first strain I've grown that wasn't skunky,  lemony or gasy, I was surprised when I sampled a bud today  

Has anyone seen what's left behind when you put buds in a paper bag!? Like wtf, I've never dumped the paper bags out when drying but decided to today and I'm floored!! Empty your bags yall!


----------



## moondance (Feb 4, 2015)

I do the sweat method so all that ends up in my jars lol. Berry yum yum!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

What do you guys think of the new classifications for hemp?
According to recent studies sativa should be called ruderalis, indica should be called afganica and ruderalis should be called indica.
I guess the joint doctor was right all along.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 4, 2015)

anybody got some pics or grows of BMF around? or anything special bout what it likes and doesn't like>? just popped some beans in


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 4, 2015)

I do a hang dry, bag sweat and jar sweat but my buds dried a tadfaster tthan I like  only took 4 days to reach 60% moisture grrr, I caught it just in time for curing luckily and think I may go the boveda route this time


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> anybody got some pics or grows of BMF around? or anything special bout what it likes and doesn't like>? just popped some beans in


I believe it was calizar x Casey band
Should be colorful.


----------



## moondance (Feb 5, 2015)

I pluck fans, hang 24hrs, trim hang 24hrs, trim to tray leave out up to 24hrs till nice outer/crust then jar 4hrs, tray till crust again, jar 8hrs, tray till crust, all with 62% pack and by the last time out I only have to burp once and I get perfect gooey, moist centers. When I cut up one of my buds they stick to my scissors but if left more than 10 min then its getting dry on ya just sitting out. I hate dry bud that breaks in the hands.


----------



## moondance (Feb 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I believe it was calizar x Casey band
> Should be colorful.


Thats sounds interesting.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Right on I'm kinda wishing I left sugar leaves on for a day because that would have slowed it down a bit, learning different environments is such a learning curve


----------



## moondance (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm a bit weird I like to take the buds and dry hit them, damn hash makes me talkative lol. I hang um right in the living room with a 16" oscilating fan on low for air movement. I have dried till stem broke and didnt like my results but dialing it all in took a few harvests lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Hell yeah moon dance, I wish I could dry in a different room but my dogs would eat it all lol, I dry until the stem cracks but doesn't snap, then bag to jar, I hate crispy bud, so I'm disappointed it dried a little too much, it's not crumbly but it's a few % less moisture than I like to start cure, every % really makes a difference, that's for sure  hash makes me yap too lol


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2015)

My blue pits 

I have a cut off each in the cloner im.gona take out and sex soon as roots, fingers crossed


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 5, 2015)

Been a while missed a ton couldn't read every page but I do recall seeing a few bdays so happy belated to all that apply. Sorry to hear about your girl jig or giggles can't remember shiska let me get a cut of that lemon skunk bro? 


A quick pic of the veg and flower I got going currently 
  what do you guys think?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Shit sounds like me  Just called the doctor. Been living in the bath tub all night.. Damn i hate this.
> Get well!


You feel better to bro!
Ginger Ale & mint tea, dry toast is working for me.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 5, 2015)

Enwhysea your plant looks healthy. I think you should put some more plants in there, we can still see the floor!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn @Cindyguygrower
> 
> It's like every body is running one cut of fireballs,it's crazy how much alike they are..in the pics.
> 
> I'm very happy right now....View attachment 3344798


Aye, its looking grand mate,
The Poster Shot:


Ach...side ways, but im going to blow this up for a BIG pic.

Just smoked some of this Sweet Stomper from diff plant. Kinda sour!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye, its looking grand mate,
> The Poster Shot:
> View attachment 3345452
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2015)

Well i have some pages to read, but today i have to take my 10 year old to get a MRI. He passed out at school the other day and now we have to go through all the test i have had. I have had it happen to me about a dozen times in my life and it worries the doctors you know. I took him with me this morning to the flooring job i am working on and we will have to go pick his mom up on the way. Hell maybe they can tell us what is up, because they never did with me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Good luck with your boy. Hope you get answers.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 5, 2015)

question my 600 fam... Do you continue the journal on the same entry and just let others comment? My actual 1st journal


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i have some pages to read, but today i have to take my 10 year old to get a MRI. He passed out at school the other day and now we have to go through all the test i have had. I have had it happen to me about a dozen times in my life and it worries the doctors you know. I took him with me this morning to the flooring job i am working on and we will have to go pick his mom up on the way. Hell maybe they can tell us what is up, because they never did with me.


Damn doc sorry to hear that but it's happened to me about 6 times in my life and the docs have said its everything from not eating to smoking too much pot while not eating. I personally think its something else though I get a feeling like imma puke then bam I wake up with a headache or a cut on my head or more recently a spoon in my mouth my boy thought I was having a seizure


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Been a while missed a ton couldn't read every page but I do recall seeing a few bdays so happy belated to all that apply. Sorry to hear about your girl jig or giggles can't remember shiska let me get a cut of that lemon skunk bro?
> 
> 
> A quick pic of the veg and flower I got going currently
> View attachment 3345370 View attachment 3345371 what do you guys think?


I like the super cropping. Open it up allot in the middle. they are looking great.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2015)

Doc that sucks about your Boy. I hope its something simple like a diet change. I put the rest in big jar with 2 62% packs to see if I can get the smell to happen. My Ghost is tossing red hairs everywhere. I am gonna scope it this weekend to see how far they are.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey all what is a good cheap usb scope? Who has one that they like dont want to spend to much.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your lad doc, hope its nothing to serious. I would image its a stressful time for everyone.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i have some pages to read, but today i have to take my 10 year old to get a MRI. He passed out at school the other day and now we have to go through all the test i have had. I have had it happen to me about a dozen times in my life and it worries the doctors you know. I took him with me this morning to the flooring job i am working on and we will have to go pick his mom up on the way. Hell maybe they can tell us what is up, because they never did with me.


Good luck to your son Doc, best vibes.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Been a while missed a ton couldn't read every page but I do recall seeing a few bdays so happy belated to all that apply. Sorry to hear about your girl jig or giggles can't remember shiska let me get a cut of that lemon skunk bro?
> 
> 
> A quick pic of the veg and flower I got going currently
> View attachment 3345370 View attachment 3345371 what do you guys think?


Looks like you have room for about 4 or so more plants but they look 
good and healthy.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations KS you have just been promoted to beyond idiotic. So I guess we're all supposed to drive around in sub zero temps and make our kids freeze....

http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/warming-up-your-car-could-cost-you-125


----------



## papapayne (Feb 5, 2015)

damn @Dr.D81 defin wishing you some good vibes! you and your family have had enough negative news this year, sounds like your due from some good news and bountiful harvests.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i have some pages to read, but today i have to take my 10 year old to get a MRI. He passed out at school the other day and now we have to go through all the test i have had. I have had it happen to me about a dozen times in my life and it worries the doctors you know. I took him with me this morning to the flooring job i am working on and we will have to go pick his mom up on the way. Hell maybe they can tell us what is up, because they never did with me.


Good vibes to your son doc, I hope it's nothing serious!

Looking good nyc, glad you're still around 

Nice plants budlowskie


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2015)

Good luck Dr with yer mannetje! Hope it's nothing too serious (maybe an Iron deficencie) I use to go out with a girl who fainted/past out. It was an iron deficiency.



DCobeen said:


> Hey all what is a good cheap usb scope? Who has one that they like dont want to spend to much.


I got one and it was supposed to do 200x increase, but to be honest I find it pretty crap. There's a lot of junk out there it seems...probably didn't help aa great deal, but yeh, I have heard a few bad comments about different one so I think it's fairly universal.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Good luck Dr with yer mannetje! Hope it's nothing too serious (maybe an Iron deficencie) I use to go out with a girl who fainted/past out. It was an iron deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> I got one and it was supposed to do 200x increase, but to be honest I find it pretty crap. There's a lot of junk out there it seems...probably didn't help aa great deal, but yeh, I have heard a few bad comments about different one so I think it's fairly universal.


Yea sorry doc I meant to say sorry to hear bout the boy and dst right it could be an iron deficiency, my girl has it and they call it being anaemic. She has to take iron pills. She still gets light headed but no fainting The cannabis helps


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2015)

By all accounts I am getting some green tomorrow. A friend of ours I have sent beans to down here is sorting something out. My wife even arranged it, lol. Interested to see what it's like, I am sure after my hiatus it will give me a decent rip whatever it is.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2015)

The beauty of not smoking. Hope it makes you high for 3 days!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

@DST She sick of dealing with you sober already?  Sounds like my wife. "Go have some bags.."


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

The attitude seed bank now accepts bitcoin! Wow, the times are a changing quickly  I wish I had my btc's still, I made a killing during the bitcoin extravaganza


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Hey all what is a good cheap usb scope? Who has one that they like dont want to spend to much.


I have one on my ebay watch list that I'm going to buy sometime soon. here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251582306281?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bubba Jurple.. This one showed sex, female


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Good luck with your boy. Hope you get answers.





DCobeen said:


> Doc that sucks about your Boy. I hope its something simple like a diet change. I put the rest in big jar with 2 62% packs to see if I can get the smell to happen. My Ghost is tossing red hairs everywhere. I am gonna scope it this weekend to see how far they are.





shishkaboy said:


> Sorry to hear about your lad doc, hope its nothing to serious. I would image its a stressful time for everyone.





papapayne said:


> damn @Dr.D81 defin wishing you some good vibes! you and your family have had enough negative news this year, sounds like your due from some good news and bountiful harvests.





AlphaPhase said:


> Good vibes to your son doc, I hope it's nothing serious!
> 
> Looking good nyc, glad you're still around
> 
> Nice plants budlowskie





DST said:


> Good luck Dr with yer mannetje! Hope it's nothing too serious (maybe an Iron deficencie) I use to go out with a girl who fainted/past out. It was an iron deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





giggles26 said:


> Yea sorry doc I meant to say sorry to hear bout the boy and dst right it could be an iron deficiency, my girl has it and they call it being anaemic. She has to take iron pills. She still gets light headed but no fainting The cannabis helps


Thanks everyone 
Blood work has been back so nothing that easy DST. NYC sounds like what we do. I can fill it coming on, and i have freaked a lot of people out over the years. I did it in the coffee shop Wall Street in M town once, and in Bingen Germany at a club twice in one night. I hope it all comes out ok for him, it has never slowed me down any


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Blue power F1 is looking sweet..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i have some pages to read, but today i have to take my 10 year old to get a MRI. He passed out at school the other day and now we have to go through all the test i have had. I have had it happen to me about a dozen times in my life and it worries the doctors you know. I took him with me this morning to the flooring job i am working on and we will have to go pick his mom up on the way. Hell maybe they can tell us what is up, because they never did with me.


Hope you find out what's wrong.. I have passed out twice in my life and they could never tell me why.. Hope your son gets better..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2015)

Sry to hear about the boy doc. Hope they find out what it is.
I took iron pills as a kid. Made my turd black. I could pass out by forcing blood to the head and release.. Hurts like a motherfucker!
Doctor believes i have depression and anxiety. So no quick fix for the shitty being i am :/
Could not even find joy in my grow room  Hope tomorrow is brighter.
Bubba jurple looks awesome


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2015)

far days come and go bro. Just keep walking and the sun will come out. Not that it makes it any easier. I was horribly depressed in 05, over time it got better.

fl keys that color I the background makes the bud look extra cool.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

hey hydro, in the world we live in, if people aren't at least a little depressed now and again, I would think something is wrong. We all have our moments man, keep your head high and your eyes low from the ganj, everything gets better in time


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2015)

and in today's edition.....

Can cannabis help TREAT depression? Compounds in marijuana 'may help balance brain chemical linked to emotions'

Cannabis could be used to restores levels of endocannabinoids in the brain. Depression occurs when these chemical compounds are depleted by stress, University of Buffalo researchers found.

time to strain hunt for the one that works best for you

cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 5, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> sharing some of my current smoke from the Oakland's Purple Heart I stop there and Harborside when I go down...


Man love harbodside. Got a great purple list going. Purple Cadillac, GDP, phantom cookies, purple kush ,qrazy quake.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I like the super cropping. Open it up allot in the middle. they are looking great.


That was an accident I just tried holding down the tops that I topped from that main and the stalk split =\ so I figured id just pick off the little stuff its getting bushy on both sides now


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Sry to hear about the boy doc. Hope they find out what it is.
> I took iron pills as a kid. Made my turd black. I could pass out by forcing blood to the head and release.. Hurts like a motherfucker!
> Doctor believes i have depression and anxiety. So no quick fix for the shitty being i am :/
> Could not even find joy in my grow room  Hope tomorrow is brighter.
> Bubba jurple looks awesome



A Lot of people have depression and anxiety. Its a symptom of the society we live in. People are stealing our positive energy all the time. I wish you the best and leave you with this.

Depression (IMO) is generally a result of responding to life with a perspective of fear and doubt. The more we give over to it the stronger that energy becomes and it is harder to fight and sucks away your positive force. Finding the positive to focus on takes practice. I am working on this all the time but it improves if you keep at it. Pills are short term. We all own the power to fix ourselves we have just lost these tools as a society.

Anxiety (IMO) is largely caused by us not doing the things we "think" we should be doing. So every time we put the hard shit off that we know we should be completing... BAM! Anxiety. Anxiety helps to feed depression and is very good at taking away your positive energy as well. 

Im not all mystical and crystal gazer or anything funky. But the Universe is electrical. There are positive and negative, yin and yang.. always. 


Wake up everyday and say this is going to be a great day. Even when it doesn't turn out that way go back and make yourself view that day as great. 

Example:

I woke up Tuesday and told the wife "Its gonna be a great day today!" 3 hours later I was at the hospital again with my dad. They did all sorts of tests to see if he had a stroke. They also told us they could pretty much do nothing for him if he did have another one... 

Later on I told my Dad. I thought today was going to be good. He looked back at me astounded and I said. No stroke and having you here with me still! Its a great fucking day. 


I wish you well Hydro. The fight you make inside is for your own well being.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2015)

whodat!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

For the pit bull lovers in the 6

Holy *hit!


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For the pit bull lovers in the 6
> 
> Holy *hit!


Hell yeah,I'd love to get some of that hulk jizz,to hit my blue gal....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess I did not hit post last week for this Jurple..

This is the black sheep of the Jurple family and it looks like it might just be the purple Jurple I am looking for.
Leaves are very different then others and I noticed even the underside of the stems on the leaf have purple..
Let's hope it's a female.. Course a male would not be a bad thing...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Right on Gen! I've never seen a pit as beasty as that guy! Not even close lol, the biggest dog I've seen was a newfoundland years back (I think that was the breed, big Bear looking dog) but that pit has it beat


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2015)

They want crazy numbers for a male pup,......but damn,the hulk x nala...hmmmm


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2015)

hey anyone. Does xanax make one drowsy?


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2015)

Told the wife to, "Put a little hash on the bowl". This is the result...
 
I love this woman!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> hey anyone. Does xanax make one drowsy?



It can.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> hey anyone. Does xanax make one drowsy?


Oh yeah. And forgetful of the night you take it plenty. The peach ones take a couple to really get going. Blue "footballs" are better than the peach ones. Then the triple stacked white ones aka "poles", "totem poles", are the strongest. be careful and don't drive! I've wrecked 2 cars on Xanax. Got in fights, partied, did all types of shit I never remembered, but was told about by friends. You will also sleep your ass off on them. I've been out 16+ hours multiple times.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2015)

What up jig and crew  I'm still in NorCal living on the ranch. My girl and I are doing good, and the start of the outdoor preparations are fast approaching  I got the go ahead to grow 5 plants this year. Only 5 so I gotta get them big  my first real outdoor attempt so wish me luck.

Since it's only 5 plants I gotta go with clones  I got lots of beans I'd love to run through. Still haven't decided what strains to run with,,, I'm weary of getting something from a club worried it's just gonna be BS.

Any who, will keep ya posted as things progress.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

She's a keeper figgy! 
And yeah, he was spot on about the xanax, I've had some moments years ago on them. Don't drink and you should be OK (might make you sleepy, but at least you won't end up in another state pumping gas naked)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2015)

what about ativan. Sleepy as well?

good luck who.


----------



## moondance (Feb 5, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Told the wife to, "Put a little hash on the bowl". This is the result...
> View attachment 3345848
> I love this woman!


Thats a good woman Figgy treat her right!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

Ativan is much less potent than xanax, they are both benzos (anxiety meds), can make you sleepy as well, but the xanax much more. I used Ativan for my anxiety for a little while and xanax for fun years ago


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2015)

excellent. Thanks for the info AP. Ativan here I come!

also thanks to figgy and sg
.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2015)

Now that's purple....


----------



## moondance (Feb 5, 2015)

Holy crap Giggles, come to the dark side luke.


----------



## moondance (Feb 5, 2015)

Alright fuck it I am in on hash night too, hehe really had to twist my arm and smoke one to that beautiful stalk of purple heaven. uhooo the steam roller is sweaky clean, okay mix of white widow, PK and ED hash on top woohoo!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2015)

Haha thanks moondance, there were very few green leaves on this girl. I can't wait to smoke her. She smells like straight grape soda with a floral undertone. Not as hash smelling as the others.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Man love harbodside. Got a great purple list going. Purple Cadillac, GDP, phantom cookies, purple kush ,qrazy quake.



yea the purples there are really decent, speaking of just got a decent batch in my town...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2015)

@oldman60 here is the Royal Highness keeper pheno....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 5, 2015)

@Aeroknow @hippy132 that rain we were missing... I think we're going to get it all at once .. I just read it could be 8" coming. Be safe yall, I'm guessing major flooding..


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3345853 Now that's purple....


Nothing Sus but i just jizzed a little that is some fine ass weed great job i need a phenotype like that i don't even care if it not the best smoke i just want to look at it and hold it


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3345853 Now that's purple....


Looks very dark, but very leafy. what are the calyxes like? also purple?

I did have a laugh at this.....and the US bang on about free and open markets, lmfao>>
*Cadbury in the US: Fans stockpile sweets*
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31120182

Funniest quote from the article> "Children will be crying in the streets."


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Looks very dark, but very leafy. what are the calyxes like? also purple?
> 
> I did have a laugh at this.....and the US bang on about free and open markets, lmfao>>
> *Cadbury in the US: Fans stockpile sweets*
> ...


Yea they are purple as well. The calyxes look just like the royal highness I just posted. Just calyxe on top of calyxes. I'll get a better shot when it dries and gets a final trim.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Just when you think you have enough jars... Gotta go and find a 2 foot tupperware container to fit the rest wtf. How long will bud stay fresh in ttupperware?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

About an hour  haha

Only because I smoked it all!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol! I hope it can last at least a couple days with out getting too dried out? I went about bought more 1/2 gallon bell jars and it still wasn't enough jars, it's starting to irritate me because I've been to the store like 3 times just for jars, I need like a case of these things just in case this happens again


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

It will stay moist. The tupperware may change the smell a little. It will still be a hundred times better than any dispensary junk!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

So true about dispensary buds! I've had a lot of bad experiences with buds from them, it's like mids much of the time, so dumb that they charge so much. I didn't think about tupperware changing smell  I've only used glass since I was old enough to love the green, I guess I could make the tupperware the hash pile or something, is there a better option besides tupperware if I have no glass or is that the best route for now?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i have some pages to read, but today i have to take my 10 year old to get a MRI. He passed out at school the other day and now we have to go through all the test i have had. I have had it happen to me about a dozen times in my life and it worries the doctors you know. I took him with me this morning to the flooring job i am working on and we will have to go pick his mom up on the way. Hell maybe they can tell us what is up, because they never did with me.


Really sorry to read of this Doc. Let us know what they say.

I am sure that it will turn out for the best.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Sry to hear about the boy doc. Hope they find out what it is.
> I took iron pills as a kid. Made my turd black. I could pass out by forcing blood to the head and release.. Hurts like a motherfucker!
> Doctor believes i have depression and anxiety. So no quick fix for the shitty being i am :/
> Could not even find joy in my grow room  Hope tomorrow is brighter.
> Bubba jurple looks awesome


Remember, there is no such thing as Happiness,
so you have to learn to be Happy without it.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 6, 2015)

Flying to amsterdam this afternoon I can't wait to get a bag of the blue pit from grey area, full of mushrooms the night in hotel


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @oldman60 here is the Royal Highness keeper pheno....
> View attachment 3345892


She looks real good I hope she helps the wife.
That purp is pretty as a picture. I'm hoping to get my hands on some
PurplePineberry it's a pure indica from Secret Valley Seeds the taste
is supposed to be fantastic.
I'm just beginning to move around will try to get some pics up latter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Looks very dark, but very leafy. what are the calyxes like? also purple?
> 
> I did have a laugh at this.....and the US bang on about free and open markets, lmfao>>
> *Cadbury in the US: Fans stockpile sweets*
> ...


Mondelēz International who own Cadbury have changed the damn recipe of Creme Eggs.

No longer are they made with Cadbury's Dairy Milk chocolate but with a "standard cocoa mix chocolate".

Outraged!!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2015)

Well smoke some gods gift. I picked off my plant. Grows very slow and sqaut. Stays bushy though. But wow took a bud off. Still needs 3 more weeks? But will be one of my first strains done. I got alote

taste of sweet grapes and a lemon after tone. Very sweet even after the 3,4 hits

Glad I grow another gods gift for a
Mom


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 6, 2015)

My dogs taking on a lemon smell? Also short too. Funny how my crosses are going. Got cheese and dog, smelly cherry cross's I did. Showing there strains in flower.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2015)

quart jars are about $10 a case of 12 at Walmart.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone here running grandaddyballs I got one in veg and was wandering if there are any special phenos out there before I switch to 12/12 without cloning it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 6, 2015)

New album next month.

Turn it up for the big beat.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2015)

Fuck yeah y-man.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been liking this remix lately


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 6, 2015)

Giggles that 'Deep Purple' Honeybee is crazy!


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @oldman60 here is the Royal Highness keeper pheno....
> View attachment 3345892


She looks to be dripping of royal jelly....


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

TRAGEDY!!! I went downstairs and the light over Dog and s1OG Kush fell,
one of the strings on the yoyo broke and wiped out all 3 of the plants.
I'm heart sick, I ordered 4 sets of ratchet style they have heavier cord instead of string.
I'm so pissed.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> TRAGEDY!!! I went downstairs and the light over Dog and s1OG Kush fell,
> one of the strings on the yoyo broke and wiped out all 3 of the plants.
> I'm heart sick, I ordered 4 sets of ratchet style they have heavier cord instead of string.
> I'm so pissed.


Damn that sucks big time! Are they a total loss?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Damn that sucks big time! Are they a total loss?


Yea it broke them off at ground level, it was the end with the socket.
They snapped right off no hope.
The biggest bitch is I'm to far into this grow to start new ones.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Yea it broke them off at ground level, it was the end with the socket.
> They snapped right off no hope.
> The biggest bitch is I'm to far into this grow to start new ones.


Sorry for the loss. The corded ratchet hangers work great though. That's a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

A little porn. The last pic is PWxOG strange leaf   They are Cherry Puff, PWxOG, Extrema.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

How many did yea end up losing oldman? 

I hate the yoyo straps. I've had them fail more times then I can count. Stopped using them years ago after same thing happened to me that happened to you.


----------



## dluck (Feb 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> TRAGEDY!!! I went downstairs and the light over Dog and s1OG Kush fell,
> one of the strings on the yoyo broke and wiped out all 3 of the plants.
> I'm heart sick, I ordered 4 sets of ratchet style they have heavier cord instead of string.
> I'm so pissed.


Sorry to hear that my man.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

cool tunes yorkshire & jig, I like the remix, that's pretty sweet

Oldman, that sucks  Everytime I've bought a light and it came with the option to add on the yoyos, I never have, I never used them before but I didn't know they were that fragile, I've heard so many people talking about how they break, so tragic. I stock up on the 3/8" steel chain link from home depot, I just have them cut into 5' lengths, might be the better way for you to go as it's probably cheaper and they will never break and crush a baby :/ You're other plants are looking great! Good vibes man


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 6, 2015)

im thinking of doing a 5x8 area 2 600's as soon as I can- does that qualify for the club?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2015)

Absolutely qualifies bro. Welcome in advance.... or now... whatever you please.

I use chains to AP. Probably the same you use. I'm sure it's way overkill, but I prefer overkill.

Really sorry to hear Oldman.

My wife comes home from the hospital today. Arm surgery ended up taking 7 hours! They admitted her for the night. Doc says 4 months no work. I'd be stoked, haha I don't like work all that much. Pooor wife likes being busy all day everyday. She's gonna have to adjust.

3 weeks from today I'll be in Madrid!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

Good news jigg..

Yoga flame & aloha grapes
 
2 weeks 12/12


----------



## duchieman (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey all. Long time. Hope everyone is well.

So I had a birthday recently and I'm nearing 50, and I only recently been discovering how bi-polar I am and have been trying to deal with that. Definitely explains a lot. Any how, I'm on a manic roll these days, with the help of some Escitalopram and some nice bud.

Let me bring you Dr. Atomic's Blueberry Jam. She is NL#5 X Blueberry. She was gifted to me and turned out real nice. She's cut now and drying in the dark. Should get to try her soon. Very berry smelling.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good to see you duchie! Let's hope Doobie checks in now!!!


----------



## duchieman (Feb 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Good to see you duchie! Let's hope Doobie checks in now!!!


Is he MIA too?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard mikey 

Right on jig, they last forever and are as sturdy as it gets!

Happy belated birthday duchie! I hope you are feeling better brotha and I hope the meds are working well 

Damn gen, those are going to be MONSTER plants, looking great! Are those 7 gallon pots? What a bush!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2015)

We haven't heard from doob in like a month or 2. Way too long.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes that is too long. Anyone try touching base with him other ways?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yea cof tried sending him an email a week or so ago.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

@oldman60 I think our gardens must be on the same menstrual cycle  wtf!!!


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow @hippy132 that rain we were missing... I think we're going to get it all at once .. I just read it could be 8" coming. Be safe yall, I'm guessing major flooding..


I hear heavy winds and big rains in the mountains, we in the valley should see 5 inches, I am ok with that as long as its all out not in


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 6, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I hear heavy winds and big rains in the mountains, we in the valley should see 5 inches, I am ok with that as long as its all out not in


Yup- its no fun for the ladies outside. time to get em hunkerred down


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Right on, I had to do the same earlier today, my girl was blown almost over poor thing - it's brutal out there


mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> Yup- its no fun for the ladies outside. time to get em hunkerred down



Very windy and rainy here, I caught my little outdoor plant just in time to bring it inside. It's POURING right now, this storm should make up for the rains we missed this winter for sure


hippy132 said:


> I hear heavy winds and big rains in the mountains, we in the valley should see 5 inches, I am ok with that as long as its all out not in


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 6, 2015)

Im hoping it doesn't start dumping until at least after dark here. not a fan of walking down the highway carrying plants mid day in the rain and crazy winds, hope they are still ok, I checked on mine a few hours ago and let them stay. All the ladies under the 600W conversion bulb I have going are sitting pretty though, Stoked about that light set up.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 6, 2015)

Evening lads. Argh damnit oldman, that sux! Im crowded with dog clones i would send some but with a 21 day delivery they might be done for.. Let me know if we should try 

Alpha stop hurting your plants to make oldman feel better  lol
Was gonna say me5.. But just fuck the yoyo's!

After seeing Alpha's harvest with the boveda packets i went searching for some. Awesome harvest btw m8. Droolin! Amazon seems to be the cheapest place when ordering enough. But now im locked in on a cvault set. What do you guys think? Is it worth it or should i just buy a new bong 
*Cvault set*

Random green.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's what I use @HydroGp I like the cvaults a lot. They are big and very durable, better to drop one of those instead of a glass jar


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

Finally greening up around here, thank you massive tea feeding


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2015)

my 2 cents on hangers....yoyo's break easily and are not reliable. I've been using rope ratchets for several years with no failures or hang-ups.
Rope Ratchet 1/8 - 2pk 
*List Price: $18.95

Our Price: $10.00 *
_*Savings: $8.95*_







Hydrofarm's new compact rope ratchets (2 per pack) are perfect for hanging lights, filters, and other equipment. They have metal components for long life and strength, and the patented pully system pulls tight, locks in place, and adjusts easily. Each ratchet holds 75 lbs. so the pair can handle jobs up to 150 lbs.
Carabiner clips make attaching or removing equipment a snap.
Includes:

2 ratchets
4 easy-to-use carabiner clips
2 six-foot cords





























 Heavy Duty Rope Ratchet 1/4 inch - Single 
*List Price: $18.95

Our Price: $12.50 *
_*Savings: $6.45*_






*This is for a single ratchet. 1pc. Order 2 if you'd like a pair.*
A unique, compact system that lets you quickly secure a variety of items, including reflectors, fans, and other gardening accessories. Adjust as needed - no knots or chain to mess with. 150 lbs. of holding power, with hook ends that pull tight to secure load.
*Features*

Automatically locks in place
Includes auto feed rope dial
150 lb. load limit
1/4" metal hooks
8' Solid Braided Polypropylene Rope (1/4' diameter)
Clamshell packing

this is from cheaphydroponics.

also.....no reply to the doobie email.


cof


----------



## past times (Feb 6, 2015)

Aurora Indica 7 weeks flowering.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks hydro! I can't believe the fan fell, it only took out one plant (and it actually survived some how), what the hell are the odds oldmans light falls, then I go check the veg room and see my only sour power biker clone almost on it's death bed, grrrrr. It didn't break it luckily because the stem was really soft so it just bent  Those containers look great but they seem really small as the biggest one is 6.5"x3.5", I don't think you could fit much more than 20 grams in the big one and a gram or two in the small one, i'd get bigger ones if they have them because they seem really cool, except I don't know how storing in metal containers would effect the buds


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> How many did yea end up losing oldman?
> 
> I hate the yoyo straps. I've had them fail more times then I can count. Stopped using them years ago after same thing happened to me that happened to you.


5, my OG Kush 2, Dog 1, Thai 2 I'm one heart broken Oldman.
I've heard the yoyo's were bad but I had these 3 1/2 years.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Giggles, even more dangerous is the damn lids on the glass jars exploding off and popping from pressure and hitting someone in the face! (happened to me last night lol) hurt like a mofo!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @oldman60 I think our gardens must be on the same menstrual cycle  wtf!!! View attachment 3346195


Man that sucks to walk in to say hi to the plants and see that.
Sorry Alpha I know it hurts.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad its allright 
The smaller case could comfortably fit about 12 grams of herb, whereas the medium and large vaults could hold about 21 grams and an ounce respectively. The x-large holds 3 ounces.
There i is a 17l one too


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

past times said:


> Aurora Indica 7 weeks flowering. View attachment 3346235View attachment 3346236


Hey PT, Aurora was one of the nicest indicas I've smoked, super sweet and hashy 
as all get out. Just watch 'em for mold when drying those tops get thick!
Enjoy bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Evening lads. Argh damnit oldman, that sux! Im crowded with dog clones i would send some but with a 21 day delivery they might be done for.. Let me know if we should try
> 
> Alpha stop hurting your plants to make oldman feel better  lol
> Was gonna say me5.. But just fuck the yoyo's!
> ...


Thanks Hydro but I'm just going to spread what I left out and let them get bushier
10 plants 2400 watts should work well.
Your plants are looking great. 
I have a friend pulling some AK47 & Exodus Cheese clones soon I might grab some of those.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice plant past times! I will flower one in a few weeks  

Hydro- The big ones sound great! I would think you'd get the same results using a glass jar and a b62 or b58 though, I think it's the boveda that is doing the curing in those rather than the unit itself. Marketing gimmicks, but they are durable by the looks of things


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

Lights just want to fall no matter what you do!

My new LED spinner had two metal wire hangers and they popped out of the holes and cased mega damage to the plants, spinner, and Kessil LEDs.

I bent them so that they could not come out of the holes. 

I am going to the LA Cup tomorrow! I am very jazzed 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice plant past times! I will flower one in a few weeks
> 
> Hydro- The big ones sound great! I would think you'd get the same results using a glass jar and a b62 or b58 though, I think it's the boveda that is doing the curing in those rather than the unit itself. Marketing gimmicks, but they are durable by the looks of things


Giggs turned me on to the Boveda packs and I think they're great.
@Mohican, have a blazing good time!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

Black x lime, can't wait to flower these....


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

What happened with Doc, I tried to send a PM but it came back "could not be found"
did he close the moniker out.
@Giggles, nice bro.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought some of the boveda B62 packs and they worked great for rehydrating my buds after I dried them a little too long. I think they might be a little high for my taste though so next time I will try the B58 ones. 

I ended up taking them back out of the jars and putting them in a ziplock baggie for storage. I have been burping my jars the past few days and they smell great now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

Right on Oldman, they are the best! Can't beat the price to keep the Buds primo, I really wish they had them years ago. 

That black lime sounds freakin delicious! 

Have fun Mo! I wanted to go but can't make the trip  you'll have a blast, check out exotic genetics booth (next to clear concentrate) and let me know the selection they have (of that's not too much to ask :/ )


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

Will do! What should I be on the lookout for from them? I will take some pics or movies


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm hoping they have testers  wondering if they are releasing anything new, they have some unique crosses  

B58 are perfect of the b62 are too moist, the 58s work way better for curing (I like 59% for cure but never like to go much less than that) but the 62s work great (in my case I over dried a tad too quick and it was at 60% so I need to bring it up a little to slow the cure) I think once humidity goes below 55% the cure can't be restarted


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Will do! What should I be on the lookout for from them? I will take some pics or movies


Cookies'n cream or that American beauty 

Have fun.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm hoping they have testers  wondering if they are releasing anything new, they have some unique crosses
> 
> B58 are perfect of the b62 are too moist, the 58s work way better for curing (I like 59% for cure but never like to go much less than that) but the 62s work great (in my case I over dried a tad too quick and it was at 60% so I need to bring it up a little to slow the cure) I think once humidity goes below 55% the cure can't be restarted


Well........, it can but its really hard....


----------



## past times (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks. I ran a few in the past and loved them. Hope this one is as hashy as back then. I took the humidifier out of the closet so running at 16 -28% humidity.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

I am trying to find some good old school landrace strains. Thai, Panamanian, Colombian, Oaxacan, Hindu Kush...

Found a good one last year. I may pick up another pack of Malawi from Malberry.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am trying to find some good old school landrace strains. Thai, Panamanian, Colombian, Oaxacan, Hindu Kush...
> 
> Found a good one last year. I may pick up another pack of Malawi from Malberry.
> 
> ...


I love the landrace sativas but I can't grow outdoors any more, I'm trying some
Thai indoors that a friend sent me but I'm down to 1 now it will take a ton of
training but I hope it's worth it. Good luck with the hunt World of Seeds advertises
landrace seeds.


----------



## moondance (Feb 6, 2015)

Two months from seed Fireballs stem porn. 
 
 thick and beefy. MD


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

Sexy legs on that gal...


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Lights just want to fall no matter what you do!
> 
> My new LED spinner had two metal wire hangers and they popped out of the holes and cased mega damage to the plants, spinner, and Kessil LEDs.
> 
> ...


i once had my 125w cfl fall and almost break, the hook was garbage. best solution i found just laying around was a key ring.
works mint and definitely aint falling anytime soon


----------



## moondance (Feb 6, 2015)

I used link chain until I found the rachet rope hangers, nothing broken so far. I got a 8 bulb t5 hanging from a set and it's the heaviest fixture I got.


----------



## moondance (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sexy legs on that gal...


very thick and solid, pic 1 the bushy girl is a beast. pic 2 tall stretchy.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> She looks to be dripping of royal jelly....


Yea she smells royal too. Only one that bushed out, the others are going to be one giant nug lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2015)

This is part of a good article on mj genetics and research....it is to long so the link is below

THC is, like, in their genomes, man
*How genetics is reshaping the marijuana industry*
by Daniela Hernandez | February 4, 2015
Kent Hernandez/Andy Dubbin
February 4, 2015

*Daniela Hernandez*
Daniela Hernandez is a senior writer at Fusion. She likes science, robots, pugs, and coffee.

Twitter
Facebook
Email
Tumblr
Google
*Share the Wealth*
Friend's EmailYour EmailHiya. You should drop everything you're doing and read this right now.By submitting above you agree to Fusion's Privacy Policy
*Success!*
Your email was sent. =]
Every morning, Josh Chase makes his way from Goetz House, a yellow-and-white cottage in the middle of nowhere Washington, past a makeshift 8-foot “security fence” built from square-cut pieces of lumber and black plastic tarp, down to the greenhouses. A sign hangs on the fence: “PERSONS UNDER 21 NOT ALLOWED ON THESE PREMISES.”
He’s on his way to tend his buds. At 25, Chase is the second oldest of four recent college grads who co-founded Amerifarms, a marijuana startup headquartered in Washington’s “Kush Valley.”

Goetz House, Amerifarms’ frat-style living quarters. Photo: Amerifarms.
The team has four greenhouses stuffed with 2,000 plants — 54 varieties in total — and a proprietary nutrient cocktail that’s supposed to bring out their fattest and most potent nugs. “We’re weeding through to see what [plants] work best with our system,” said Chase, a former financial analyst turned Amerifarms’ master grower. “It’s not just about selling exactly what the consumer wants. As a grower, we have to develop what’s new. We have to figure out the next new things.”
In the Bay Area and Washington state, for example, Girl Scout Cookies — a top-shelf hybrid variety of pot known for its minty, skunky aroma — is really popular. The young company is trying to predict what the next generation of Girl Scout Cookies will be.
That process requires a good and stable growing environment, some intuition about how consumers’ tastes will shift, and, perhaps most importantly, a solid understanding of the plants’ genetics. Amerifarms says it’s got the first two. The industry is still trying to figure out the third.
This is the beginning of the Green Rush. Genetics is poised to help entrepreneurs create better, more powerful, and sometimes personalized strains, which can be classified into a Yelp-like rating system that’s actually rooted in science. But which entrepreneurs? There’s a battle brewing between open-source stoners and Big Weed, and who wins might determine if the pot industry is led by a company like Monsanto or one like Tesla.
*The Grateful Dead, ChemDawg DNA and the Amazon cloud*
In 2011, right as the legalization movement was picking up steam in several states, Kevin McKernan left biotech giant Life Technologies, the company that had acquihired him just a few years before. On his way out, he signed a non-compete promising he wouldn’t tinker with any DNA-related projects.
“We couldn’t pick up a pipette,” McKernan recalls, “except for cannabis because they couldn’t touch _that._” He founded Medicinal Genomics, a company focused on marijuana genetics.
Still, he needed to be cautious. The feds weren’t as tolerant as states like Delaware or Connecticut, which had just passed medical cannabis legalization and marijuana decriminalization laws, respectively. His own state, Massachusetts wouldn’t pass medical marijuana laws until the following year. The lawyers told him to keep his paws off pot, in the U.S. anyway.
So McKernan, a veteran of the Human Genome Project, slipped a DNA purification kit through airport security and jerry-rigged a lab in the Dylan Hotel in pot-friendly Amsterdam. His mission was simple: take a sample of a cannabis plant, macerate it, isolate its DNA, and take that back to the States for sequencing. He’d done DNA extraction many times before, though never in a hotel room. Still, he succeeded. He traveled back with a container that housed Chemdawg’s DNA. (He didn’t declare it.) DNA is just information, so it’s perfectly legal to work with, even if it comes from cannabis.
1 of 3





*The centrifuge that was supposed to help scientists isolate pot DNA pooped out. So, they had to improvise. Photo: Courtesy of Kevin McKernan.*





*The hotel-room DNA extractions underway. Photo: Courtesy of Kevin McKernan.*





*Kevin McKernan sets up to quantify how much DNA they have. Photo: Courtesy of Kevin McKernan.*





*The centrifuge that was supposed to help scientists isolate pot DNA pooped out. So, they had to improvise. Photo: Courtesy of Kevin McKernan.*





*The hotel-room DNA extractions underway. Photo: Courtesy of Kevin McKernan.*
*The hotel-room DNA extractions underway. Photo: Courtesy of Kevin McKernan.*
McKernan, a Grateful Dead fan, had chosen Chemdawg because story had it that this potent pot strain could trace its roots back to a 1991 Grateful Dead show during which one DeadHead paid another $500 for some good weed. The pot came with the seeds that would later sprout Chemdawg, though its genetic lineage was still a mystery 20 years later. McKernan posited its “folklore could be cemented [through] genetics,” he said. If all went smoothly, Chemdawg wouldn’t be the only plant to emerge from genetic limbo. Its genome could give McKernan clues about the origins of other strains, and, down the line, maybe even help settle the debate over whether indicas and sativas were one species or two. It would be the first time the plant’s genome was sequenced.
Back in the U.S., he ran the DNA slush through a sequencing machine that spit out hundreds of “reads” — or jumbled snippets — of the Chemdawg genome. Less than three months after leaving Life Technologies, McKernan had the beginnings of a genetic map for cannabis.
Unfortunately, those short chunks of DNA had to be assembled into the full genome, and, at the time, that wasn’t so simple.
The plant’s genetic code is rich in adenine and thymine — two of the four DNA building blocks. Together, they make up roughly 65 percent of cannabis’ nucleotides. In humans, each of the four nucleotides is represented almost evenly. That means when you get cannabis reads back from a sequencing machine, it’s very hard to put them in order, even with the help of computers. Everything looks the same.
“If the jigsaw puzzle all looks blue,” McKernan says, “then your algorithm can’t solve it any better than [humans] can…It became a real mess to try and assemble. We couldn’t get the genome sequence any better. The technology couldn’t make it come together.”
In essence, the valuable information hidden in Chemdawg’s genome was still beyond reach.
He put the data up on the Amazon cloud for anyone to download, hoping someone else might have a successful go at it. Amidst federal government crackdowns on growers, McKernan decided to lay off the pot research, and instead shifted his attention back to sequencing people’s genomes.
*From a stoner’s curiosity to science specimen*

http://fusion.net/story/40949/marijuana-genetics


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

I love all you guys here in the six too.. so I cut and pasted the warning I posted in my journal here for you all. Take care. 

I want to warn ALL of you that frequent my Journal. If someone tries to get you to try Thrive do NOT do it. Thrive is a supplement company that uses a shake, patch and pills. They have outrageous claims that are not true. My wife and I have both recently been hit up and I can tell you that people promoting this have no idea what is in it. 

Here are the two most troublesome ingredients because they appear in substantial doses:

Synephrine. Basically speed. It can cause heart palpitations and make other wise healthy folks have heart attacks. Imagine if you are high risk!

Sucralose. is a chemical that is like sugar.. except way way worse. It will actually prevent you from losing weight and it will kill the micro flora in your stomach. 

Women could experience "other" problems while taking this chemical cocktail. BTW did I mention the above chems are NOT regulated by the FDA. 


Consider yourself Warned. Thrive can hurt you.. Badly.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2015)

lol.... dangerous shit going on in SomeGuys journal. Just one more reason I'm pretty much only on the 6.  Even though I love you SG.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> lol.... dangerous shit going on in SomeGuys journal. Just one more reason I'm pretty much only on the 6.  Even though I love you SG.



LOL I just figured I would warn others. There seems to be a huge push on this stuff lately but it is so loaded with stimulants its crazy. I would hate to see any one here end up messed up from taking supplements. 

LOL! Nutrient companies are all the same. Whether for plants or people I guess...  

The only dangerous shit in my journal is the frosty good buds.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 6, 2015)

"But Vergara thinks that hidden in the mitochondria and chloroplast’s genes could be clues as to how sex is determined in cannabis. In the world of pot sex, it’s not a simple X and Y chromosome scenario. It’s not clear how a plant ends up female or male. Vergara’s hypothesis is that there may be some interplay between these micro-genomes and the rest of the plants DNA that could help determine whether a plant will be male, female or both"

I almost agree completely with this- and the intuitive nature by experience may be present when we tend to notice what plants are more likely to be male early on before showing preflowers.

Quite a few things dont add up in the article but that's to be expected I suppose. Thanks for sharing COF- good read. Been thinking about genetics a good bit lately. Just kind of letting the idea waft about me.



curious old fart said:


> This is part of a good article on mj genetics and research....it is to long so the link is below
> 
> THC is, like, in their genomes, man
> *How genetics is reshaping the marijuana industry*
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I love all you guys here in the six too.. so I cut and pasted the warning I posted in my journal here for you all. Take care.
> 
> I want to warn ALL of you that frequent my Journal. If someone tries to get you to try Thrive do NOT do it. Thrive is a supplement company that uses a shake, patch and pills. They have outrageous claims that are not true. My wife and I have both recently been hit up and I can tell you that people promoting this have no idea what is in it.
> 
> ...


It amazes me what can be allowed and has no FDA approval. It's like that fake weed kids be dying on.

So I can make something in my garage with synthetic chemicals and call it dumb if you take this and be okay. It's really fucking ridiculous really.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It amazes me what can be allowed and has no FDA approval. It's like that fake weed kids be dying on.
> 
> So I can make something in my garage with synthetic chemicals and call it dumb if you take this and be okay. It's really fucking ridiculous really.


As long as it is labeled supplement and not anything else or "not for human consumption" 
it does not fall under the FDA's purview.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2015)

I just read an article today about herbal supplements at the stores, Target, Walmart, GNC, etc. Most of them had Zero of what they were supposed to have. The Ginko had no Ginko, Garlic had no Garlic, etc. It was mostly rice. Wild. It's because what oldman just said, doesn't fall under fda review.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 7, 2015)

man that Deep purple @giggles26 smh so crazy..

some one please clear up what the hell "Yoga Flame" is sounds crazy Genetic Lineage.


lil J I just smoked with the misses and a pal


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 7, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> man that Deep purple @giggles26 smh so crazy..
> 
> some one please clear up what the hell "Yoga Flame" is sounds crazy Genetic Lineage.
> 
> ...


Your pal is gorgeous so is the j.
I love bullys and I rescue pits. My pit loves to get high he's a shotgunner.
 This is Budly he's 11..


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 7, 2015)

I like how he pokes out his chest and the fold over in his ears makes him look adventurous. Nice looking fellow, I just hope those are not your slippers.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2015)

all mine are in veg still as well


Enwhysea said:


> Anyone here running grandaddyballs I got one in veg and was wandering if there are any special phenos out there before I switch to 12/12 without cloning it


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> man that Deep purple @giggles26 smh so crazy..
> 
> some one please clear up what the hell "Yoga Flame" is sounds crazy Genetic Lineage.
> 
> ...


Yoga flame(fire alien kush x plat.bubba/Jo og)


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Moving things around quite a bit. Setting up for one last big HPS harvest before i transition into LEDS.

I start building the LED lights this week. There is a lot for me to learn so the first light rail will take me the longest. Once i am confident to build one I will buy more supplies to build several more. I'd like to get around 1000w of the CoB LEDs eventually.


Speaking of the LED light rail.. Someguy are you going to be around this week? Starting sunday I have the entire week off of work to do taxes and start building one of the LED light rails that you designed. I already know I am going to need some clarification on the electrical. Could you draw an exaggerated diagram or picture of the electrical? As i see it now it appears you have your cpu fans all linked together and then to the 9v adapter. the drivers are all linked together. then the adapter and driver links are connected to a thick grounded outlet plug? i could simplify things by having 2 plugs though per rail by just connecting to the 9v ac/dc adapter wire instead of hardwiring? The cords on the drivers are connected to the lights. Is this correct?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

What a hell of a way to start my morning. Went to check on the girls and my fucking veg light wasn't on. Pretty sure my bulb is shit, ballast kicks on and bulb fires but never ignites and lights up. Grrr, thank god for Amazon prime!!!

On a positive note, candy grape og looking sexy...


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yoga flame(fire alien kush x plat.bubba/Jo og)
> View attachment 3346565
> View attachment 3346566


dang are some sexy nugs. looks like next time you should top her more in veg and remove the side branches after the stretch.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> dang are some sexy nugs. looks like next time you should top her more in veg and remove the side branches after the stretch.


Yup,that's what her next run did....top,train,net.....
 
Now,this run..she is training,bamboo stick,bigger pot...richer medium.

Looking good giggs.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2015)

Damn man that is some sexy nugs! Fireballs is part fire alien kush as well aint it? that a related offspring?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2015)

@genuity do u have a journal going somewhere?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks gen. I'm just the grower, the real magic is in a good breeder 

So what do you do when your veg light goes out and your backup is shot to? Fill up your flower room of course!!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Damn man that is some sexy nugs! Fireballs is part fire alien kush as well aint it? that a related offspring?


Same mom,she was a strong mom..

No thread,just be posting up in the 600,and random threads


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2015)

would appear so! Look super healthy and robust.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

@genuity have you found the yoga flame pheno I had yet? 

I'd kill to have her back.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @genuity have you found the yoga flame pheno I had yet?
> 
> I'd kill to have her back.


No,that's what made me pop these,next round of beans I'm popping more of them,and the rest of the FAK...

That was a real looker you had.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I like how he pokes out his chest and the fold over in his ears makes him look adventurous. Nice looking fellow, I just hope those are not your slippers.


Not, mine are bigger!(lol)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> No,that's what made me pop these,next round of beans I'm popping more of them,and the rest of the FAK...
> 
> That was a real looker you had.


Maybe you should let me pop some for yea. Yea know I've had good luck finding phenos again. Just look at honey bee  

She smelled like straight burnt popcorn at the chop but holy fuck she would knock your dick in the dirt after one good rip!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well i guess i just cant keep up with you guys right now. I have everything i own in front of my house for sale and we are starting to really whittle it down now. Found an albino red worm this morning


----------



## moondance (Feb 7, 2015)

Good luck Doc. were all with you in spirit today, brighter and better days ahead!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Be good doc, you're future shall be bright, both from prosperity and grow lights


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey folks, so our break turned into a bit of a mare when my poor Mum took a fall. We were headed out for dinner, parked up in a parking lot and as we walked out she stumbled, smacked her nose off a pillar, and ruptured the patella in her knee. Man I have never heard my Mum scream so much in agony when we had to move her...fuk me I was nearly in tears with this shit. That was at the back of 7, got her to hospital but her insurance company didn't give the payment guarantee 100% until 1:30 am. FFS, both of us could have guaranteed it, but the Admin guy at the hossy said it would get sorted. Just a shame my mum sat in emergency for so long. She had an operation today and is still in a Cape Town hospital. Man it's a fukkin trip (pardon the pun!) Waiting to see if she gets out tomorrow and if we can get her repatriated early. Can't believe I use to work in insurance, what a cunt of an industry!

On a birghter note, I got some seeds from Swaziland. Guy reckons these thing grow as big as a house. Anyhoo, we shall see.

Here's some Breeders Boutique gear growing under the South African sun. Most just going into flower now in our friends back yard. 1 is a bit further ahead. 

??

I think he said this was an FB

Deep Psychosis

Dog - smelled grrrreat!

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom. It seems she had a rough time lately. I hope things will turn around for her. Ya'll are in my prayers.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey folks, so our break turned into a bit of a mare when my poor Mum took a fall. We were headed out for dinner, parked up in a parking lot and as we walked out she stumbled, smacked her nose off a pillar, and ruptured the patella in her knee. Man I have never heard my Mum scream so much in agony when we had to move her...fuk me I was nearly in tears with this shit. That was at the back of 7, got her to hospital but her insurance company didn't give the payment guarantee 100% until 1:30 am. FFS, both of us could have guaranteed it, but the Admin guy at the hossy said it would get sorted. Just a shame my mum sat in emergency for so long. She had an operation today and is still in a Cape Town hospital. Man it's a fukkin trip (pardon the pun!) Waiting to see if she gets out tomorrow and if we can get her repatriated early. Can't believe I use to work in insurance, what a cunt of an industry!
> 
> On a birghter note, I got some seeds from Swaziland. Guy reckons these thing grow as big as a house. Anyhoo, we shall see.
> 
> ...


Sorry 'bout your mom D best vibes to her, those plants look great praying to the Sun.
Are we going to see some African Sativa blended in the BB line up in the future?
Safe trip home.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry about your ma dst, hope she recovers quickly. Those plants look fantastic, it's amazing how different environments bring out different traits, those look much different than the ones i've seen in the US, different phenotypic expressions, very nice


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 7, 2015)

Aw man. Sry to hear bout your mom. That was horrible. Best of luck.

Day 78 from seed of these auto bubblegums. Think ill end the missery tomorow. Smell is so freaking awesome. Could have looked better if they had nutes..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2015)

Damn DST that sucks bud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Hashish


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> HashishView attachment 3346817


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your mom DST. Hope she recovers quickly.

@AlphaPhase - Dude come on by, and bring that hash with you! Looks like some yummy stuff 

Day 14 flower in the tent. I'm starting to get a little excited for the next few weeks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Damn hydro that bubblegum looks so good! I haven't had that strain since the early 2000s, definitley let me know how it is, I bet that would make some damn fine and tasty concentrates 

Figgy, what plants ya got there in flower? They look great man, the one in the back left looks like male in structure, weird! lol- and thanks about the hash  I can't wait to press some. It was just a quick run of a couple oz of trim and I got a great return so I decided to save the big bag of trim for later on  was quite a simple and quick run, now it's relax timeeeeee


----------



## Hierthanu (Feb 7, 2015)

I have these flowering in a 5x5x6.5 tent. Currently 10 days into flower. Running 2-600 watt HPS
Looking for advice on buying two new bulbs,
One ballast is: Virtual Sun Hydroponics Grower's Choice it runs S-52 HPS/M47 MH.
2cd. is Diamond Horticultural Model DHPS 600
Any advice on what bulbs to go with is appreciated.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn hydro that bubblegum looks so good! I haven't had that strain since the early 2000s, definitley let me know how it is, I bet that would make some damn fine and tasty concentrates
> 
> Figgy, what plants ya got there in flower? They look great man, the one in the back left looks like male in structure, weird! lol- and thanks about the hash  I can't wait to press some. It was just a quick run of a couple oz of trim and I got a great return so I decided to save the big bag of trim for later on  was quite a simple and quick run, now it's relax timeeeeee


Engineers Dreams on left, Fruit Punch back right, and Strawberry Blue front right. That male looking ED was my mutant runt the first month of veg. I'm actually thinking she will turn out pretty good. Enjoy that hash bro!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2015)

I like the Ushio bulbs.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2015)

^^^This

Edit: doesn't work with the first post on a new page.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2015)

But I do like Ushio bulbs.


----------



## Hierthanu (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok, Ushio, I found 2 of these for $129.00,
*Ushio HPS Hilux Grow 600w Opti Red Hydroponics*
So, one of my Ballast is Magnetic, the other is Electronic, will this bulb burn right in both of them?


----------



## moondance (Feb 7, 2015)

I just started running the Ushio opti red, and I will be sticking with it from here on out, someone else will have to say if there is a ballast difference, I run vertical on digital ballast.

DST damn man sorry to hear your and yours had to go through that nightmare. I hope mom feels better sooner than later.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> Ok, Ushio, I found 2 of these for $129.00,
> *Ushio HPS Hilux Grow 600w Opti Red Hydroponics*
> So, one of my Ballast is Magnetic, the other is Electronic, will this bulb burn right in both of them?


Depends if the ballasts do HPS.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 7, 2015)

Regular hps bulbs will burn out faster with a digital ballast but I think
Ushio is made for digital, the only other "digital" bulb I know of is
Digimax or Digilux. I just use HTG enhanced hps and change them every year.
All bulbs will burn in mag. or digital ballasts as long as they are the right wattage.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Damn man that is some sexy nugs! Fireballs is part fire alien kush as well aint it? that a related offspring?


 if I'm right flame thrower has that cross in it. All man.

Benjie at almost 2 now. Pit and bully mix


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just some shots from around the garden today...


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 7, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> if I'm right flame thrower has that cross in it. All man.
> 
> Benjie at almost 2 now. Pit and bully mix


That's a beautiful boy you have Cali.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice dog 209! Nice plants giggs! 

Notice anything strange with this pic... Wtf!! The one I thought was normal for a change turned out to be a duck.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

Let's see who can tell me which picture was of the dog?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

4th pic? Only because that looks like the darkest of them


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Also the 3 blades gives it away (kushy)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Also the 3 blades gives it away (kushy)


You're right!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 7, 2015)

Woohoo!!  I think that deserves a smoke break


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea so jealous of your hash!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2015)

Well hello all, here I am for another drive by post! Still alive and really busy doing a suck detail at work for another 4 months or so. I'm still fucking around with weed and trying to do shit different. I had a few pics so thought hey you got some time, make a post! My growing is the same old shit, 5 gallon buckets under 2 600's. I'm really burnt out btw, I haven't had any down time in several years. I've slowed down the rotation though.

Anyways! This might be painful to some of you purists but I'm loving it.
It's Chaka's Budbars bitches!

Trim it dirty and cure it the same cuz I'm lazy. Oh it's cherry pie
Finger it

Break it up some. It's pretty crusty. Then I wave my wand and woosh 8 grams of Chakas oil into 2oz of cherry pie. Then some time later it's pressed into a pan like rice crispies treats.


Yeah it's not pretty but man it fucks your face off!
For me it's really all pros, no cons. It's like 3x as compact and has a longer shelf life. It's stronger, burns slower. It's easy to crumble and has a waxy feel. Bowl it or roll it, it's dry enough to handle. I can fill the smallest script bottle and it will last me 2 days. My bars aren't pretty but they're all going in my bowl anyway  This is 2oz

Anywhos, I'm off and running again!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2015)

@DST - I can't imagine the red tape the insurance is handing you! Praying for your mom and you guys. How is the yin digging SA?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice to "see" ya chaka.. Hope all is good.

I noticed a bunch of neighboors standing on the corner of my street where there is eyeview to the roof of my garage.. Hope they werent starring at melted snow :/

Daily news. This guy got busted.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Nice to "see" ya chaka.. Hope all is good.
> 
> I noticed a bunch of neighboors standing on the corner of my street where there is eyeview to the roof of my garage.. Hope they werent starring at melted snow :/
> 
> Daily news. This guy got busted.


You sure don't need infrared to see that one!
Vent, vent, vent.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 8, 2015)

Or tent, tent, tent. I never even really thought about a problem like this. Since I'm in an apartment, my biggest issue is smell. But I am way up off the ground level so I just vent the hot scrubbed air out the window. Passive intake keeps my pressure negative. I can smoke a blunt in my box and it won't smell up the room the box is in. Dry time is hair pulling tho, gotta turn on the air purifier and air fresheners near the front door for the next few weeks. I wish I could just dry in the tent but don't wanna loose an space in there.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 8, 2015)

About two more weeks for these girls. They are starting to fade. Can't wait till I have some organic homegrown smoke again





















All these are from bagseed I found in some cookies from a club . Was pissed when I found them in my “top shelf" bud. Not so much now haha


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

Smoking on that purple....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> About two more weeks for these girls. They are starting to fade. Can't wait till I have some organic homegrown smoke again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That's what this is! Forum cookie cut bagseed.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Or tent, tent, tent. I never even really thought about a problem like this. Since I'm in an apartment, my biggest issue is smell. But I am way up off the ground level so I just vent the hot scrubbed air out the window. Passive intake keeps my pressure negative. I can smoke a blunt in my box and it won't smell up the room the box is in. Dry time is hair pulling tho, gotta turn on the air purifier and air fresheners near the front door for the next few weeks. I wish I could just dry in the tent but don't wanna loose an space in there.


I run a neg. pressure room and vent to my chimney and have the same problem with drying, 
but a fan with a car fabreeze or a furnace air freshener clipped on it works well
@Giggles, that purp looks like dry grape jelly.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I run a neg. pressure room and vent to my chimney and have the same problem with drying,
> but a fan with a car fabreeze or a furnace air freshener clipped on it works well
> @Giggles, that purp looks like dry grape jelly.


Ona gel is the best first line of defense. Smells like fresh linen. Air purifiers, locked doors then neg pressure tent. If it can hold down the rank dog and reserva privada sour d smells it good to go.
That purps giggles has looks a lot like a bsb I have, maybe fatter and more resin tho. Its honeybee right? What's the make up of the honeybee? Where does that deep color come from?
The bsb is a black rose hybrid. I kept the black rose pheno.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ona gel is the best first line of defense. Smells like fresh linen. Air purifiers, locked doors then neg pressure tent. If it can hold down the rank dog and reserva privada sour d smells it good to go.
> That purps giggles has looks a lot like a bsb I have, maybe fatter and more resin tho. Its honeybee right? What's the make up of the honeybee? Where does that deep color come from?
> The bsb is a black rose hybrid. I kept the black rose pheno.
> View attachment 3347141


Real nice, I ran Sugar Black Rose but didn't get color just reds and oranges.
I'm going to give Purple Pineberry a run this summer it's supposed to be sweet
and potent, berry/pine taste pure indica.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

I was downstairs and the CP is beginning to reek already it's 4 weeks old and totally
takes over the room. The Extrema is spreading all over the place and PWxOG are huge
I can't wait to see how they stretch in flower, I'm glad I have almost 7 feet to work with. 
I have a feeling these girls are going to be pure hellfire.


----------



## ghb (Feb 8, 2015)

wheres dat kamra?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> wheres dat kamra?


Sore subject, I had a yoyo break and wiped my Karma and Dogs and 2 Thai out.
I'm still heart sick over it. I plan on some Karma and BB gear in the very near future
but it's too late to start anything now with just 1 room. I need to get a tent maybe next
year but I need to set it up right it will be upstairs.


----------



## ghb (Feb 8, 2015)

that was internet speak for camera, as in; pics or it didn't happen. 

but that is rather unfortunate news oldman, yoyo = no no!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> that was internet speak for camera, as in; pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> but that is rather unfortunate news oldman, yoyo = no no!


Here you go bro.You asked for it.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

No I didn't take pics of the tragedy that would be like taking pics of a funeral.(lol)
I was so pissed I just threw them out and damn near smashed the light.
My wife came running down to see what I was screaming about she thought
I blew my neck out again.
Please forgive an Oldman for his lack of protocol, like I've said before this is my first
time in any kind of social intercourse on a computer.
My humble apologies to all and I'll try not to let it happen again. (lol)


----------



## Figgy (Feb 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> No I didn't take pics of the tragedy that would be like taking pics of a funeral.(lol)
> I was so pissed I just threw them out and damn near smashed the light.
> My wife came running down to see what I was screaming about she thought
> I blew my neck out again.


I laughed hard at that analogy Oldman! Thanks for a good laugh first thing in the morning.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

re: top and bottom pic above are 5 days apart these girls know how to grow.
@Figgy, your most certainly welcome, you just got to laugh at the shit life dishes
out or you'd be crying all the time.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3345853 Now that's purple....


WOW i thought my F.B's had some color!

I checked my pic's and this was on 19th Jan. 

 
2 Weeks later...
 
 
There was only 2 old fan leaves with some purple showing as they were dying. It WAS moved into a colder area but thats a BIG change. I Love these pic's, wish i had time to take some more close-up's, but got clone's and im sure we'll be seeing more of this plant.
Now to crack out the Plat. Fireball's!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow....IDing skills. :0)


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 8, 2015)

Good morning crew. Man rooms stinking. Looks like I got some cheese pie crosses. I forgotten about . so I got some cheese in my grow. Dogs are looking grease and dark green. 


Looks like I have a smelly cross with a dog male. Will post soon. Spending time with the wife today. Back to school and work. Monday.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 8, 2015)

Hope I did this right. Will post the rest.. How to grow pounds


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2015)

I hear ya Cali, im choking on some cheese! Got a nice Jakes Dreams around week 6 that has a lovely Cheese smell to her, then theres the psycosis around same age and she smell's awesome! Cant wait to smoke them its been a while since i had any GOOD cheese. I get the odd bit here n there with nice flav. but you can smoke it all day AND night and want more! 
The Liver's was prob. my fav's out the clone only's, ive not grew any cheesey plants latley but the Southern Charm i done was a real nice ( Jake blue ) leaner and im hoping thats what ive got out the Jake's Dream's, its flowered fast and been a constant good grower/looker.
Only thing with the Cheese is after a week your dying for something diff. lol


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Chaka, good to see you posting.

If you grow the dank, then you can reform it however you want
with it still danking up the place. No worries there. 

I love how this material can be formed into shapes. 

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> my 2 cents on hangers....yoyo's break easily and are not reliable. I've been using rope ratchets for several years with no failures or hang-ups.
> Rope Ratchet 1/8 - 2pk
> *List Price: $18.95
> 
> ...


I have 20 of these and love them. For my heavy fluorescent lights I feel safe with them.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear your misfortune D, hope the old dear is o.k, sound's like you got a fright pal! Hope the Hosp. did'nt waste too much of your time with hassle at a bad time!
The BB girl's are looking grand out in the sun  

Got to check this f.b's that i got drying, the last couple ( DOG, SSK ) were still the same almost after 8 day's hanging it is so cold, anyway im not taking the chance it might not not drying right and going to have to maybe stinky up the place! Im really loving this Sweet Stomper, alot diff from the first one a friend grew, Its got what i would imagine Sour Kush should taste like.

Shish, that bsb you got, i had Highlanders bsb cross and were all purple/sour pheno's.

I remember growing my first Deep Purple Querkle that was sour smelling/tasting, the Mrs said it smelled like feet lol, not keen haha

I was tinkering around the tinternet last night and came across this:
 
Would have suited my mate


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What happened with Doc, I tried to send a PM but it came back "could not be found"
> did he close the moniker out.
> @Giggles, nice bro.


I will call him later and see whats up. He did say he was gonna stay off forums and get all ready for the move. I dont know why it would bounce unless they shut down his account. I will ask him.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 8, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> About two more weeks for these girls. They are starting to fade. Can't wait till I have some organic homegrown smoke again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im never mad to find a seed on my topself I take it as a chance to grow it better


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Your pal is gorgeous so is the j.
> I love bullys and I rescue pits. My pit loves to get high he's a shotgunner.
> View attachment 3346469 This is Budly he's 11..


Yea he is a good looking bully all attentive. yea I have a old lady she 7
____________________________________________________________________

vaping as I sit here and update my thread... while checking out all of you guys plants keep it up #GrowYourOwn


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey all! gorgeous pics as always. Man its hard to keep up with this thread if you dont have time for a day lol. Hope all is well with everyone. 

@oldman60 sorry about the light. Have had that happen, but luckily was able to root clones off the destroyed plants.


My little seedlings are quickly turning to full fledged plants. About 8 inches now, stacking nodes. Really gonna be hard trying to choose which to flower out and which ones will have to wait. Anyways,hope everyone is doing well.

As always, stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey all! gorgeous pics as always. Man its hard to keep up with this thread if you dont have time for a day lol. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> @oldman60 sorry about the light. Have had that happen, but luckily was able to root clones off the destroyed plants.
> 
> ...


I know righ
Hope everyone is well just stopped in to say hi


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

high Doc ..


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow, that is a bummer D. The patella is a very painful injury, from what I have read.

I hope that she is resting comfortably now.

JD


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2015)

heres my grand daddy balls I have going. I dont remember who was asking, but there they are!


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know righ
> Hope everyone is well just stopped in to say hi


you know what i was thinking and came on here to say something then seen ur post
where the fuck has chaka been shit..
hope all is well @supchaka 


that and no food pics of lately..
is it a summer thing?!?!
the chef'n up and chaka! LoL
hes probably hibernating; our furry 600 gang member


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 8, 2015)

lol glockdoc.. you just missed him a page or 3 ago 

Can you spot the dogs? There is s1 and bx2.

1?
2?
3?
4?
5?
6?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey See Doc showed back lmao. I may still call tonight. Will see if I am able to talk as Ghost is so da. m potent and when I am baked on it I dont make a whole lot of since to no one but myself lmao. I am gonna be ruined to other strains I can see. I would love to get a bud of this tested as its 2 times more potent then c99 and c99 is close to 20% I would bet.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 8, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> lol glockdoc.. you just missed him a page or 3 ago
> 
> Can you spot the dogs? There is s1 and bx2.
> 
> ...


3 and 5 bro!
and oh. supchaka! 
thanks lol
this thread is more like a chat room


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 8, 2015)

Haha yeah this thread can move sometimes.. But Doobiebrother seems to be missing still..
You got number 3 right. Thats the dog bx2! 5 is Pakistan Chitral Kush 
Still need 2 phenos of the s1.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 8, 2015)

last guess for me is 1
good luck next guesser


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> 3 and 5 bro!
> and oh. supchaka!
> thanks lol
> this thread is more like a chat room


You are 100% correct about this being a chat site but hey I learn stuff here so let it roll. You win a bowl/joint of your choice. pack it up and puff with us. I smoked some of Doc's and I am baked off my arse. Doc I love your smoke brother. I can sit still on his the ghost gets me up and moving. If I had to rename ghost it would be Green Meth as once you smoke it you are to stoned to stop yourself from getting up and doing stuff. It makes me head to town for no reason.Lets see if it looses that affect as it matures more.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey guys I need to release this fumigator in my room because I had a spawn of flying black bugs with white wings I believe they were dormant in my old coco mat (I try to reside but I should have know not too) it was sitting in the garage for too long.

I'm just wondering if I really need to turn off my pilots if I have the inline fans going pulling the fumes out as it releases

(The water heater and furnace are down there but behind doors and behind the panda film I have up)


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is what I will be ignoring the rest of this winter...
just thru under the 600..
 



Fireballs #1 (purple)
Goji
Blue Moonshine
Ghost
C99
Cherry Pie
Honeybee

 bob


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Here is what I will be ignoring the rest of this winter...
> just thru under the 600..
> View attachment 3347460
> 
> ...


Man I used to have a Goji OG but I lost her never even flowered it


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Hey guys I need to release this fumigator in my room because I had a spawn of flying black bugs with white wings I believe they were dormant in my old coco mat (I try to reside but I should have know not too) it was sitting in the garage for too long.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I really need to turn off my pilots if I have the inline fans going pulling the fumes out as it releases
> 
> (The water heater and furnace are down there but behind doors and behind the panda film I have up)


I would never smoke your weed if you use anything like that. I would buy a painters suit for $5 and put on goggles/mask and use pepper spray on it all. then follow with dish soap/neem/pepper mix in a soil/res drench. I am sorry but these are buds not tomatoes that can be rinsed off. You might want to do the wash your buds in Hydorgen Peroxide then make all hash. I still wouldn't smoke it. This is just my opinion and how I am.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 8, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I would never smoke your weed if you use anything like that. I would buy a painters suit for $5 and put on goggles/mask and use pepper spray on it all. then follow with dish soap/neem/pepper mix in a soil/res drench. I am sorry but these are buds not tomatoes that can be rinsed off. You might want to do the wash your buds in Hydorgen Peroxide then make all hash. I still wouldn't smoke it. This is just my opinion and how I am.



Wait wait my plants aren't in the room and I'm bleaching and normal cleaning


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 8, 2015)

lol 

Black Berry Og. Male number 1. Ill fox with that 
 
and i really like how all the nodes seem to come together for a flowering party on the female.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

*DoobieBrother*
Well-Known Member, Male, from 420 High St., Ganjaville, Oregon, USA

Nominal. Apr 22, 2014

*DoobieBrother was last seen:*

*Thursday at 4:13 PM*






Im guessing he is ok..


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Wait wait my plants aren't in the room and I'm bleaching and normal cleaning


you still have to hit your plants with something that is gonna kill all larva (pepper spray/neem oil/dish soap) in the soil and hit the leaves with just pepper spray. I am happy to hear you are not setting that off with plants in the room.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd put up a hot shot no pest strip instead of a fogger. I'd imagine a fogger would leave residue everywhere. Just my opinion. 

Can anyone give me advice on how long before you can plant a fresh seed?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd put up a hot shot no pest strip instead of a fogger. I'd imagine a fogger would leave residue everywhere. Just my opinion.
> 
> Can anyone give me advice on how long before you can plant a fresh seed?


let it air dry 2 weeks in an area that is just room light not next to a window in the sun or put it in the dark. after that freeze it with rice for 1 week. the rice will help freeze burn. then take it and grow it. that is what I have done so far and worked everytime(advise from an old seed planter).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> let it air dry 2 weeks in an area that is just room light not next to a window in the sun or put it in the dark. after that freeze it with rice for 1 week. the rice will help freeze burn. then take it and grow it. that is what I have done so far and worked everytime(advise from an old seed planter).


Ok cool I'll give that a try. I tried to germ a seed on friday and it still hasn't sprouted by today, so I put it in water and it sank right away, then I scuffed it with sandpaper and put it back in the paper towel  I figure because it's a new seed it isn't giving me the 48hr germ time like I usually get so I knew something was wrong


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ok cool I'll give that a try. I tried to germ a seed on friday and it still hasn't sprouted by today, so I put it in water and it sank right away, then I scuffed it with sandpaper and put it back in the paper towel  I figure because it's a new seed it isn't giving me the 48hr germ time like I usually get so I knew something was wrong


the seed has to dry then freezing acts like nature the seed hits ground dries and then it goes threw winter. The freezing part can be fridge but freezing worked. every seed I get I do that too pop and the ones I dont do not all pop. So it works.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

right on, I think they are dry, it's been over a week since they've been laying around, I just popped them in the freezer. There's not many so I'm hoping I get a good germ rate  the freezer makes sense, kind of like initiating winter time. Thanks brotha!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Here is what I will be ignoring the rest of this winter...
> just thru under the 600..
> View attachment 3347460
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Wait wait my plants aren't in the room and I'm bleaching and normal cleaning


You don't need that, just fill a few jars with water a shot of dish detergent and
a couple oz's of cider vinager and put them around the bases of the plants.
It will take care of them.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd put up a hot shot no pest strip instead of a fogger. I'd imagine a fogger would leave residue everywhere. Just my opinion.
> 
> Can anyone give me advice on how long before you can plant a fresh seed?


Do not use the hot shot strips in your house, they are toxic and it will migrate to other parts of the house.
follow old mans advice

I would wait a couple of weeks to let the seed harden...refrigeration helps.


cof


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd put up a hot shot no pest strip instead of a fogger. I'd imagine a fogger would leave residue everywhere. Just my opinion.
> 
> Can anyone give me advice on how long before you can plant a fresh seed?


residue was left but me and the lady just did a top to bottom clean on it air dried with fresh air, and inline fans sucking air out... the pest were mostly in the mat but I was just making extra sure... but have new coco mat in place and will be bringing ladies back in from the other room


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

The chemicals in the no pest strips are water soluable, so if it's in a confined area they're safe, but all exhaust should be turned off and I'd reccomend having no plants in the room. Then after the strips are taken down you can use a spray bottle with water and any residue would be gone 100% with water contact. It also breaks down 100% in a couple months, so never use them in flowering ever because the Dichlorvos will not have time to break down and can be trapped inside the buds in parts the water can not reach. Hope this helps 

Edit: Here's my sources for using it safely-

CDC link > http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxfaqs/tf.asp?id=596&tid=111

"The major effect of dichlorvos is on the nervous system. Studies on people who were exposed to dichlorvos by breathing air in the workplace containing low levels of dichlorvos have not shown any harmful effects. Animal studies have shown that breathing high levels can cause nervous system effects.

Ingesting large doses may cause nausea and vomiting, restlessness, sweating, and muscle tremors, while very large doses may cause coma, inability to breathe, and death. Animal studies have also shown effects on the nervous system when animals drank water or ate food containing dichlorvos.

It is not known whether dichlorvos can affect reproduction or cause birth defects in people.

Animal studies have not reported effects on reproduction or birth defects when animals were exposed to dichlorvos."

"

It evaporates easily into the air, where it is broken down into less harmful chemicals.
It will dissolve in water, where microorganisms can break it down.
It takes about 24–36 hours for half of the chemical to be broken down in water.
Dichlorvos does not appear to accumulate in plants, fish, or animals."


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

Or you can use cider vinegar and not worry if the POISON has broken down........


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> The chemicals in the no pest strips are water soluable, so if it's in a confined area they're safe, but all exhaust should be turned off and I'd reccomend having no plants in the room. Then after the strips are taken down you can use a spray bottle with water and any residue would be gone 100% with water contact. It also breaks down 100% in a couple months, so never use them in flowering ever because the Dichlorvos will not have time to break down and can be trapped inside the buds in parts the water can not reach. Hope this helps
> 
> Edit: Here's my sources for using it safely-
> 
> ...



You call this "safe" ???


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

I got these big ugly ass multi color millipedes that run my grow room..... Seen them fight spiders,praying mantis.......I love bug wars.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

And this is how you end your evening....


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> And this is how you end your evening....
> View attachment 3347626


Does it stain the fingers?

Idk why you got such a purp pheno....crazy.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Does it stain the fingers?
> 
> Idk why you got such a purp pheno....crazy.


No but it sure does stick to them 

And the reason is cause I'm a boss  lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> You call this "safe" ???


I don't think you should eat one, but the studies pertaining to the the chemical being extremely harmful is referring to the liquid form that only certified people can obtain, not the little bit in the pest strips (the same stuff in animal flea collars). I don't use them, I have used them 2x but not on my plants and it's very effective.

Like anything in the world, it can be dangerous. But so can neem, water and hot sauce 

Edit: it's also used on veggies that are in grocery stores, so if you have ever bought a grocery store veggie, you have eaten the stuff (that has obviously been broken down). FYI.

I believe that there is a time and use for everything and research is your friend. And everyone should have an informed opinion before using anything, not just a "it's bad" because, well life itself is hazardous. 

So in conclusion, yes I feel it is a safe and effective treatment for bugs, it is as safe as driving an automobile, if used the proper way it's intended


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

I guess what I mean is neem oil, a natural substance, is a poison as well and can kill bees, children and pets. But with safe usage, all products, organic or non organic, can be used safely. Don't be scared because it says 'warning" on the label. I guess if it scares people too muchto use it, those people sshouldn't ever clean their oven or bathrooms (ever read the stuff on those products, I'd rather eat the pest strip, I'd have more chance of survival lol)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

Go away dad....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I guess what I mean is neem oil, a natural substance, is a poison as well and can kill bees, children and pets. But with safe usage, all products, organic or non organic, can be used safely. Don't be scared because it says 'warning" on the label. I guess if it scares people too muchto use it, those people sshouldn't ever clean their oven or bathrooms (ever read the stuff on those products, I'd rather eat the pest strip, I'd have more chance of survival lol)


Just stop while you're ahead  

Mr chatty over here. Did you just do a line or what lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol I wish, just was stating the facts and such, I don't even use the product


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

Shhhhhhhhhhh.....

My brain hurts.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry giggs  it just hurts to see so many gardens infected and people smoking bugs :/ I'll just send good vibes to everyone's garden to be pest free which ever path of Defense they choose


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sorry giggs  it just hurts to see so many gardens infected and people smoking bugs :/ I'll just send good vibes to everyone's garden to be pest free which ever path of Defense they choose


Lol it's all good, I'm just giving yea a hard time


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 8, 2015)

Honeybee = GDP x purple wreck x ???
I'm lost. I am looking for as specific of an answer as possible. I was not around for this one so I don't even know who made it or anything.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

Flo x Biker bob
That's all I could find about the honeybee strain Shishka, is it a dj short strain? If not disregard


shishkaboy said:


> Honeybee = GDP x purple wreck x ???
> I'm lost. I am looking for as specific of an answer as possible. I was not around for this one so I don't even know who made it or anything.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2015)

Bubble hash looking like shatter, even cleaner, whooaaa, there's a new hash maker in town America


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2015)

I was told honeybee is grape stomper og x plushberry. Someone chime in if that is incorrect.

In pretty cool news, one of the most robust plants just showed off her pussy. First to show sex, and my shes a beauty. GDP X fireballs. great structure, stacking nodes right on top, chugged right thru topping showing new growth the day after.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

I didn't think it was a di short strain. I really have no idea. It just looks like a black rose descendant. Having planted one myself, I was thinking it was at least a cousin. Is it grapes or purps smelling?
Is it more floral or more sweet?
Kushy, soury, hazey?
Most importantly where can we get those beans?
Here's some DNA lemon skunk x sensi mr nice. Far leaning sativa pheno.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2015)

Ive had the no pest strip for awhile now. Its good. But i also gave the veggers a pepper/soap/ spray and washed them back down. Cant have my ventilation of no more 
Man i miss my Lemon Skunk.. The happyness it brings would do me good right now..


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

Which pheno was it? Yours seems to have bigger bracts, I had 2 one was more fruity and the other was Mr clean lemon. I kept the fruity one for the resin profile. I don't have her with me right now, but she is with a close friend. So I would have to get her back first before I could make any magic happen. I will see what I can do tho, @Enwhysea too.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2015)

I remember the days before I had a kid. My definition of safe was worlds different. The things I would do and think of blow my mind now.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2015)

Hydro been to cristiania lately? Still the same?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2015)

ghs - lemon skunk. No doubt this is lemon with a massive scream.. Guess i was more than lucky finding this in a single seed. Crazy happy up high followed by a narcotic wow. 56 days finisher.
All big calyxes. So easy to trim..
Grew a few outside bushes indoors and found the yield was lacking so i let it go.. Feel so stupid now..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hydro been to cristiania lately? Still the same?


Its been harsch lately.. A bunch of "backmen" got busted and put in jail.. Now everything is more expensive.. I shit you not when i say prices have gone up 2$ a gram. Ill be going in in a few days. I feel like crap shit and cant remember when i was last really happy high. So im gonna use alot of cash to get my quality but fuck it. I wanna feel some happiness again. Waiting on my "vacation" money.
I used to surf trains for fun  I can handle a pest strip


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

I went to DNA for the lemon. They are both supposed to have used the same mother different dads. She held the number one spot til the dog s1. By the looks of her offspring, she seems to pass down the resin profile.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Its been harsch lately.. A bunch of "backmen" got busted and put in jail.. Now everything is more expensive.. I shit you not when i say prices have gone up 2$ a gram. Ill be going in in a few days. I feel like crap shit and cant remember when i was last really happy high. So im gonna use alot of cash to get my quality but fuck it. I wanna feel some happiness again. Waiting on my "vacation" money.
> I used to surf trains for fun  I can handle a pest strip


I used to ride the back of nyc subway trains, teenager invincibility.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2015)

aw man my comp keeps crashing :/ Might be away for a few days. Think i need a new graphicscard. I do need to get my comp further away from the fireplace fo shure.. Damn dust!
   
New training gear. Awesome machine.. Was not fun getting it in..


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2015)

Honeybee = Plushberry x ( Grape Stomper x Plat og ) i believe...
Genuity's work


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2015)

plushberry x purple kush(GSOG) Is honeybee I'm pretty sure.

I'm pretty sure yoga flame has the plat og in it...


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuuuup.......

Honeybee=(plushberry x purple kush/GSOG)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yuuuup.......
> 
> Honeybee=(plushberry x purple kush/GSOG)


Yay I still have my memory!!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2015)

yummi yummi! Cant wait to get my bho on.. All bubblegums smell a little different. One has a citrus smell to it that makes my mouth water run.. Just wanna lick it!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 9, 2015)

Some more Purp's! I didn't even see coming!!!

Psycosis
 

Same color as my Fireballs


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 9, 2015)

Its catching to my Jakes Dreams


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2015)

damn purp purp and more purp! Loving it. Cant wait to get my bud porn rolling it to! God vegging feels like it takes Foooooreeeeeeeeevvvveeeeeer


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


> damn purp purp and more purp! Loving it. Cant wait to get my bud porn rolling it to! God vegging feels like it takes Foooooreeeeeeeeevvvveeeeeer


That's what I love about perpetual I'm always harvesting something. Makes veg more exciting then


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 9, 2015)

Damn guys I'm still 4 weeks from flip and your making me crazy! all that purp.
@hydro, that BG looks real sticky and the pups are beautiful your pit reminds me 
of my last boy, God how I miss him. Funny how some dogs you just never get over.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Damn guys I'm still 4 weeks from flip and your making me crazy! all that purp.
> @hydro, that BG looks real sticky and the pups are beautiful your pit reminds me
> of my last boy, God how I miss him. Funny how some dogs you just never get over.


Hey those 4 weeks will go by before you know it!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

What are the parents on Purple Kush and Grape Stomper OG?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## moondance (Feb 9, 2015)

This steamroller was squeaky clean 2 bowls ago. Love love love the BB Gear. Fireballs mom's are looking great and getting bigger, looks like I can take all my cuts soon for the next run, short and tall Fireballs for a full tent. I'm still in veg with everything too but hoping to flip the 600 at the end of the month. should give me a chance to see if slowly changing the hours makes any diffrrence. Peace MD.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What are the parents on Purple Kush and Grape Stomper OG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purple kush(Hindu kush x purple afghani)

Grape stomper og(grape stomper x underddawg og)
Grape stomper(purple elephant x chemdawg sour diesel)

Nice hat mo.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

They make a different hat for each event right?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2015)

My computer is down. Sux big time.. Gonna try giving it new cooling paste tomorow and then borow a graphics card from a friend to see if thats the problem. Using a very old and slow laptop now..
Bubble tops  Turned out pretty nice considering the lack of nutrients.. Bang on bho. Feels really good 
 
Still needs a fine manicure.. lol i thought i did so good


----------



## moondance (Feb 9, 2015)

I was working on the vertical tent, feeding and whatnot, I started pulling shoots through the net and realized I can just turn um around and then in a week turn um again, self trained. These portable Ladders of Dank are working out well so far. MD


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> My computer is down. Sux big time.. Gonna try giving it new cooling paste tomorow and then borow a graphics card from a friend to see if thats the problem. Using a very old and slow laptop now..
> Bubble tops  Turned out pretty nice considering the lack of nutrients.. Bang on bho. Feels really good
> View attachment 3348081
> Still needs a fine manicure.. lol i thought i did so good


Was that the plants or your thumb that needs the manicure? lol
Nice buddage bro.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 9, 2015)

LED tent Blue Dream at 38 days 12/12, 600 tent - Dog/Kush @ 38 days


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 9, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> LED tent Blue Dream at 38 days 12/12, 600 tent - Dog/Kush @ 38 days


Lookin' good hippy! going to be sweet.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice pull hydro!

Got a gift of some Edit: gorilla glue today  I think it has made me want to put the PP on the back burner for the 5x5 and rrun this beast instead. Which in that case I can flower the flood table tomorrow wohooo


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2015)

got another sexy female... super silver haze x jabbas showed off her pussy today lol. 2 best structured plants/robust plants are now confirmed females.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

Yup - different for each cup:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yup - different for each cup:
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


I saw you got the exotic genetix cookies n cream, you lucky dog you  hope you had a blast buddy


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice pull hydro!
> 
> Got a gift of some gg4 today  I think it has made me want to put the PP on the back burner for the 5x5 and rrun this beast instead. Which in that case I can flower the flood table tomorrow wohoooView attachment 3348208


Thats some bomb ass shit you got there AP
I bet the grower of that bud is some badass ninja mofo!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Thats some bomb ass shit you got there
> I bet the grower is a badass ninja mofo! Lol


Damn right man! The dudes like a Tenchu stealth assassin


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hold up, the 6 has clone only now?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hold up, the 6 has clone only now?


I've got the gg4 too, just gotta go pick It up. We have also located the golden ticket but we' gotta get it to verify.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hold up, the 6 has clone only now?


Hell no! I'm still a bean popper bro. I need fems so I buy for the most part.
There's a few good men that did some reverse's for me but I have just one room
so I can't do clones and or do any breeding for now. The future may tell a different
story.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, it's not 100% confirmed yet (club cut) but it's promising (and dank af either way, looks very close)  

If your ticket is legit giggs I'd love one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## DCobeen (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay I thought the ghost was just about done and bam new white pistils So at least 2-3 more weeks.










These are under my 648 watt T5HO with ATI bulbs. They are already leaning from the dense heavy buds everywhere.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice plant DC!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you and for not doing any training/lst/topping it has allot of nice buds/cola's. I may do some training on some clones when I make them. I do like how it grows natural. Got to try a 4/6/8 top version for sure.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 10, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay I thought the ghost was just about done and bam new white pistils So at least 2-3 more weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful DC, sticky looking down to the shades.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking great guys! Hope everyone is well. We have been down sick but still getting things ready to ship out this week, and we will be gone the next.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 10, 2015)

Hope you feel better Doc. That clone is is out of dome and seems to be loving life. It wont be long after you are there that I will be harvesting like a mad man.I will make clones after I chop a few plants so I can make room and free up closet.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 10, 2015)

Feel better Doc, it seems this bug is everywhere.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 11, 2015)

Right on DC, some plants don't respond well enough to training, but you never know, I always grow a strain 3 ways (if it's a keeper), no training, slight training and heavy training. One of them will work the best 

Feel better doc. Miss you man, hope things are going smooth.

Happy early Valentines day. Yup, I'm still rocking the random early holidays.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 11, 2015)

looking great everyone! Those clones look nice n healthy doc!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

Bug is gnarly this year! Zinc, Tylenol, Advil and lots of water!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good morning club 6! Today is a great day! I've been offered a position to be in charge of cultivation at a collective in Colorado! Hopefully this time next year me and the family are enjoying the Rockies! Now just gotta build the bank a little and find a house, seems to be the hardest part!

Oh and jurple has finally started new growth!!! Wahoo! Was beginning to think it was a lost cause! 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Pollinated kool aid kush @ 1 month in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Good morning club 6! Today is a great day! I've been offered a position to be in charge of cultivation at a collective in Colorado! Hopefully this time next year me and the family are enjoying the Rockies! Now just gotta build the bank a little and find a house, seems to be the hardest part!
> 
> Oh and jurple has finally started new growth!!! Wahoo! Was beginning to think it was a lost cause!
> 
> Have a great day guys!


Great news


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 11, 2015)

Great news Giggles! Living the dream


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2015)

@Giggles, Good as good gets, happy for ya bro.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2015)

CONGRAT'S Giggs


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 11, 2015)

Right on giggles. So a collective is? Do they have a dispensary?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats gigs. That is hella cool, color me jealous!

Hope everyone elses day brings good news as well!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

@giggles26 - That is so cool! Where are you looking for houses? There is great property out by the airport.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone seen Doobie?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

PakiPunch male in with Fireballs BBQ cut, Animal Cookies BBQ cut, and FOUR:



AK with PakiPunch dust and flowers:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Figgy (Feb 11, 2015)

@giggles26 - Grats boss! New job, new house, new experiences, and most importantly you will never have your door kicked in again! Best wishes to your family on the new journey!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

That is a huge chunk of hash Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That is a huge chunk of hash Doc!


That is jigs tray


----------



## papapayne (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys...Quick poll for you all. When making a grow room inclosed in a room, what do you guys think/find is the best material to use for walls?

I want to put up a dividing wall in my spare bedroom to split it up veg n flower, but cant decide the best method. 

Panda film seems so flimsy that I didnt think it would hold up unless I make a full of framed room, kinda was thinking maybe those rigid insulation boards, cant recall what they are called, or possibly something along the lines of 


http://www.amazon.com/Reflectix-BP24025-24-Inch-25-Feet-Insulation/dp/B0022NH3E4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1423701281&sr=8-3&keywords=insulation+board 

but didnt see how to make it light proof. Ideas? Comments?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2015)

I used the 1/2" insulation form board framed with 2"X 2"'s to divide a 6'x10' closet in half.

Gorilla tape will seal any cracks.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea i been thinking about using foam boards. prob the simplest way. They can be cut with a good utility knife cant they?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 11, 2015)

Yup, any knife will cut it easily, I love that stuff! 

And did someone say hash?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2015)

The walls of my room are mylar over 1/2" foam it works well no hot spots.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yup, any knife will cut it easily, I love that stuff!
> 
> And did someone say hash? View attachment 3349442


Can I lick the spoon?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2015)

I liked my room best when the walls were covered with the same materials as Oldman. It was clean looking and very reflective. I would like to do that again someday.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 11, 2015)

dont spend money on film. flat white is excellent. I have mylar already in closet so it will stay but white flat paint is real close.


----------



## moondance (Feb 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is jigs tray


Hope all is going well Doc. Nice tray Jigs, I use collector plates from bradford exchange lol.
Congrats Giggles well deserved.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 11, 2015)

I have also heard flat white was the way to go. From the guy at the hydro store... when i was trying to buy mylar... 

doesn't seem to be in his interest to try to promote products they don't sell so it must be legit.. something about just as much reflection as mylar but with a more even distribution.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 11, 2015)

You sure can Oldman! It smells exactly like fruity pebbles cereal, am playing around with unorthodox micron sizes and think I found a great combo, such a nice color this run 


oldman60 said:


> Can I lick the spoon?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 11, 2015)

I will give the cheapo perspective, I always build my own tent. Its walls are black plastic and mylar. Its really hard to get equipment around here, I don't wanna buy at the hydro store and ordering for delivery is just not an option. So I use home De Pot. Just can't lean up against the tent walls.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 11, 2015)

Can you just order grow tent frames minus the canvas ? You'd have supports to hang lights/fans and could make it to your own liking


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2015)

The foam I used came covered with mylar from HD it was the lowest price
out of any they had, I was looking at the aluminum faced insulation board
(glass and fiber) but the foam was about $5.00 cheaper per 4x8 sheet.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2015)

Whew spent all day driving, went out and met with a few guys today. Shit looks like fun. 2 warehouses with Gavita lighting. 

Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm ready to chase these dreams, the last few years have been crazy and I'm ready for some peace in my life.

So how bout in honor of my good news we have some royal highness...,
 
Best way I can describe the smell is a skunk that farted berries with a haze under tone lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Whew spent all day driving, went out and met with a few guys today. Shit looks like fun. 2 warehouses with Gavita lighting.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm ready to chase these dreams, the last few years have been crazy and I'm ready for some peace in my life.
> 
> ...


, for that.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

I was just kidding. It does kinda look like a big chunk of hash though!


----------



## moondance (Feb 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> The foam I used came covered with mylar from HD it was the lowest price
> out of any they had, I was looking at the aluminum faced insulation board
> (glass and fiber) but the foam was about $5.00 cheaper per 4x8 sheet.


I used this stuff when I was growing in a cabinet in a cold room, wow that was a few years ago now, lol. I still have the boards around if I need some portable reflection or air diverter.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

I use it for my flood tables  it's versatile stuff for sure!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Blue put female yeah man
 
 
And the cloner with 3 in off her now and a few purple lemons


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 12, 2015)

Fucking Jehovas witnesses.. Face to face going out of my grow room. fuck me only people ever to just walk in when the door is open.. Did not lock the garage when i was out there..
I got so surprised i gave them a overhaul! Hope they stay away now, but i dont think so.. Fat svage kællinger!

Neighboor is getting his roof fixed. 2 swedish guys working 5 meters from my grow room.
My favorite Black Berry Og is not male  Might have to move them all to the bigger tent.

Hope yall have a good day! Great news giggs. Nice hashish alpha!


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

Whats a solid brand for a 600 or 1000 watt hps? I found xtrasun complete kit for 350?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning club 6! Honeybee got me like...
 

Have a great day everyone! Here's to bigger and better days ahead! Chase your dreams and never give up for ones failure is your success...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Whats a solid brand for a 600 or 1000 watt hps? I found xtrasun complete kit for 350?


Check out cheaphydroponics. I was looking at a digital ballast, ushio bulb with a sunspot6 hood for $260...and you can build your own set up.
http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/product-p/build600.htm


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's a few of my buds at 5 weeks 12/12. Phone pics so they're not that clear.
1st is Frieballs, 2nd is Sour Cherry and 3rd is Bubba Kush.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

Why not get hortilux super bulb for 5$? I thought it was better brand and it has super?lol. 

Is lumatek a good brand? The phantom ballast is only 5$ as well. Is thiz legit? 

I have not bought any big lights before so im nervous to drop 400$ on a headache literAlly.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

For example..i see alot of deals like this.

http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=1KPROMO


Can anyone name 5 solid american made (if thats whats best) hps light brands?

How does everyone else gauge whether or not to buy a system?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been running quantum ballast with good success and the ushio bulb produces better and seems to last longer.... the plants and I are both happy.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> For example..i see alot of deals like this.
> 
> http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=1KPROMO
> 
> ...


I believe all ballast come from China and most of the bulbs. Ushio is German.

The 1000 produces more heat the a 600, which is a consideration.

Systems are usually cheaper than assembling various parts.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2015)

I am very happy with my 600w Ushio bulb.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

Maby ill just get ushio 600watt bulb. I dont have a big space... any other opinions?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

here is another good source of equipment
High Tech Garden Supply
http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Digital-Grow-Lights
......and you can shop ebay and Amazon. I have two broken 600w ballast that were bought thru them.


cof


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

I wont bother you much more today..but is it ok to send equipment to the grow house? Online thats the only option i have, unless i buy an hps in store with cash.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2015)

I personally think bulbs and ballasts should be as cheap as possible, to a point.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

1000 watt xtrasun complete kit with something 6 reflector about 300$ im just worried itll break and what then


----------



## ghb (Feb 12, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Frieballs,]


misser dezlacer i am ferry much wiking your frieballs







mine are germinating as we speak!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I wont bother you much more today..but is it ok to send equipment to the grow house? Online thats the only option i have, unless i buy an hps in store with cash.





Kind Sir said:


> 1000 watt xtrasun complete kit with something 6 reflector about 300$ im just worried itll break and what then


It has been safe for me and I'm in a state that is not mj friendly. Both those suppliers have been in business for awhile and you don't get that way by screwing people.
600 or 1000w lights give off a lot of heat. You need to consider how you are going to keep it cool.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2015)

ghb said:


> misser dezlacer i am ferry much wiking your frieballs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent movie reference! I love it!
The one line from that movie that always sticks with me is when he shows her the clock.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Whats a solid brand for a 600 or 1000 watt hps? I found xtrasun complete kit for 350?


Check ebay or better yet look at Craig's list for used and get a new bulb.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2015)

everything that's good in life can be found on Craigslist. 

lol... I even found my wife on there.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> everything that's good in life can be found on Craigslist.
> 
> lol... I even found my wife on there.


That's funny. I experienced a C'list flake today, lol. Guy was supposed to show between 9-10 this morning to look at something I'm selling and he never did. Oh well.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> That's funny. I experienced a C'list flake today, lol. Guy was supposed to show between 9-10 this morning to look at something I'm selling and he never did. Oh well.


That's craiglist for yea....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Fucking Jehovas witnesses.. Face to face going out of my grow room. fuck me only people ever to just walk in when the door is open.. Did not lock the garage when i was out there..
> I got so surprised i gave them a overhaul! Hope they stay away now, but i dont think so.. Fat svage kællinger!
> 
> Neighboor is getting his roof fixed. 2 swedish guys working 5 meters from my grow room.
> ...


Damn man! Them J hovs are some crazy people sometimes! My dogs always chase them away before I can get to the door lol. Can you reverse the black berry og, because that just sounds like a really awesome strain, might as well get some s1's out of them.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2015)

the jehovas witnesses shun the people in their families who don't believe. Strait kicked out the community, no one will talk to you. I'm not big on people coming to my door... but fuck people who disown their own children for not buying into the stuff you are into.

Tell them you see evil spirits flying around their head. And that the good spirits are all around your house fighting them off. For real... try it, lol. They don't like spirits and shit.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 12, 2015)

WTF! All my Black Berry's turned out girls.. Last one just showed pistils.. Maybe im not supposed to breed at all..
Got the plants moved into the 1.2x1.2. Dogs are big! BX2 blows the rest. I thought it was male so i removed all lowers and made 3 main colas. Now its just giant. Them big ass leafs aint helping..
Took some pics of the flowers.. Think its been 5 days of 12/12..
Black Berry Og
Dog BX2
Dog S1
Other S1 pheno
Yeah it should be legal to let the dogs eat what and who ever they want on own property 
I was in class with a girl that was Jehovas.. Man she had it rough. She wanted out and only way was to say goodbye to her whole family. Thats fucked.. Here parents were crazy zombie like the few times i saw them.. Its just crazy they keep coming. Like freaking spider mites, lol.
Im gonna try the evil spirit thing next time. Let them now i speak with animals and my dog tells me they are the devils tool turning good spirits evil. Then ill claw at them hissing


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Can you reverse the black berry og, because that just sounds like a really awesome strain, might as well get some s1's out of them.


Ive tried it with my lemon skunk without succes..  But ill keep it going. Ill keep everything going in clone. Then when i harvest ill know exactly what i want to move forward with. Hope a dog is a keeper. Then ill get some new colloidal and try again.. I would rather if i could grow all from seed. Its just right


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

Right on hydro, I really like seeds, or really good keep clones  I like finding great phenos from popping seeds though, I wish I had much more space to pop more beans 

Hey, just wanted to give a tip from something I'm noticing with cloning in the aero cloner. This is the first time I added DM zone to the cloner, and thought everything is squeaky clean and the clones are still healthy, they have not rooted and it's been 10 days. The strain usually roots in 5 so I think it has something to do with adding the dm zone. So I changed the water out with just tap water and my chlorine additive and will update with the results. Not sure if something in the dm zone inhibits rooting times but this is just what I'm noticing


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn man! Them J hovs are some crazy people sometimes! My dogs always chase them away before I can get to the door lol. Can you reverse the black berry og, because that just sounds like a really awesome strain, might as well get some s1's out of them.


I'll second that a reverse would be great.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 12, 2015)

AP good to know bro. I was gonna order some and now no way. Saved me money.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on hydro, I really like seeds, or really good keep clones  I like finding great phenos from popping seeds though, I wish I had much more space to pop more beans
> 
> Hey, just wanted to give a tip from something I'm noticing with cloning in the aero cloner. This is the first time I added DM zone to the cloner, and thought everything is squeaky clean and the clones are still healthy, they have not rooted and it's been 10 days. The strain usually roots in 5 so I think it has something to do with adding the dm zone. So I changed the water out with just tap water and my chlorine additive and will update with the results. Not sure if something in the dm zone inhibits rooting times but this is just what I'm noticing


Have you checked your ph?


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 12, 2015)

Funny i was reading up on aero cloning and ph is huge so is temps. 5.8 ph and 68F works best. I will use protetk silica and KLN in mine as I have them both. I am also gonna use ice cubes if needed to cool mine down below 70F if need be.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Have you checked your ph?
> 
> 
> cof


I haven't checked the ph but I've never really worried about it in the cloners, i just use tap water in there (my tap water ph rises quite a bit, out of the faucet it's 7.1, but then it rises over a few days to 7.8 and stops usually). If the dm zone made the ph rise higher than that, that could be the issue, but 7.8ph I usually have roots in 5 days and the only thing I changed it adding the dm zone  The stuff works great in my hydro systems though! I went a full 5 weeks before changing the veg reservoir with using the dm zone  That was by far the longest I've went with out changing a res


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 12, 2015)

I was just sitting here puffing getting ready to take off to the bahamas and shoveling to get to my shed and thought of the 600. I can't wait till the end of school to chill again with you guy's. I have been smoking on the same jar for 2 weeks and normally it takes 3-4 days. This did help the cash flow for the cruise though. With that being said, I have a bunch for the road and some for the ship. I even have a 10 strip for the cruise since I haven't been able to tripp since my new job and responsibilities and most of you know how much I love to tripp. 

Time to catch up on some 600 pron before the gf comes home.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Funny i was reading up on aero cloning and ph is huge so is temps. 5.8 ph and 68F works best. I will use protetk silica and KLN in mine as I have them both. I am also gonna use ice cubes if needed to cool mine down below 70F if need be.


It's really hard to control the ph in a aero cloner dc, it's just because there's not a lot of water to stabilize quickly, you'll have to adjust the ph every day or two so be prepared. I used to try to get a stable ph in there but it would always rise quite a bit every day.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn man! Them J hovs are some crazy people sometimes! My dogs always chase them away before I can get to the door lol. Can you reverse the black berry og, because that just sounds like a really awesome strain, might as well get some s1's out of them.


My step dad used to say just answer the door totally naked and just a swinging. Then invite them in, they will never come back.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 12, 2015)

You need to bubble of the tap water. Then adjust ph.. My tapwater rises 2.0 in ph after 24hours of air. Thats why i use rainwater  No ph adjustments ever since..

Rainwater ppm 60
Tapwater ppm 450
Yikes!

Bushy dog. Dried out a few times cause it drinks much more than the rest..


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> You need to bubble of the tap water. Then adjust ph.. My tapwater rises 2.0 in ph after 24hours of air. Thats why i use rainwater  No ph adjustments ever since..
> 
> Rainwater ppm 60
> Tapwater ppm 450
> Yikes!


I have to use rain water or for some odd reason in the summer my well runs dry. I wish I could in the winter but for some odd reason I end up with a tub of ice.

Me and the gf was watching a documentary on the place you always talk about getting your hash. It was very interesting and intriguing after hearing your stories.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> My step dad used to say just answer the door totally naked and just a swinging. Then invite them in, they will never come back.


Lol! Oh man I can picture it now, they probably would never come back to this town again, let alone just my house lol!



HydroGp said:


> You need to bubble of the tap water. Then adjust ph.. My tapwater rises 2.0 in ph after 24hours of air. Thats why i use rainwater  No ph adjustments ever since..
> 
> Rainwater ppm 60
> Tapwater ppm 450
> Yikes!


Man I wish I had rain water! It usually rains quite a bit here from what people have told me, but the drought is so bad that it hardly rains and then when it does I forget to collect some. My tap water is very good though, it's about 90-130ppm and 6.9-7.2 max (depending on the time of year). Bubbling the water is a great idea, I've never thought of that, ph always becomes stable after a few days so that totally makes sense. I'll have to give that a try for the next batch in the cloner. I usually keep it easy and fill the cloner with tap water and let it run until it's time to transplant, and i add some chlorine. But I figured the dm zone would be easier to add because I have to weight out the chlorine and make a mix before I can add it, the dm zone I just added right to it. But This is the first time the clones haven't rooted in under a week, actually 2x the root time and still no roots. If they end up rooting in a couple days it could be something in the dm zone. It's a great product but I can't find anything about adding zone to a cloner (figured i'd give it a try though)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I was just sitting here puffing getting ready to take off to the bahamas and shoveling to get to my shed and thought of the 600. I can't wait till the end of school to chill again with you guy's. I have been smoking on the same jar for 2 weeks and normally it takes 3-4 days. This did help the cash flow for the cruise though. With that being said, I have a bunch for the road and some for the ship. I even have a 10 strip for the cruise since I haven't been able to tripp since my new job and responsibilities and most of you know how much I love to tripp.
> 
> Time to catch up on some 600 pron before the gf comes home.


I have never tripped before, like I have on shrooms a bunch of times, but never on anything else, I think I'm too scared because I used to get some strong caps and had a couple messed up brain battles while i was on them lol. I know it's all a mental thing, but 90% of the trip is AWESOME but the 10% that's not is way too much for me to handle  -Hope you have an awesome time in the bahamas man!! That will be a great time brotha


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 12, 2015)

check the ph. I am gonna leave 1 hole with no clone so I can use a tube to suck water out and test it. I am also using spring water and gonna bubble it for 2 days then hopefully it will stay where I put it.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 12, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I have to use rain water or for some odd reason in the summer my well runs dry. I wish I could in the winter but for some odd reason I end up with a tub of ice.
> 
> Me and the gf was watching a documentary on the place you always talk about getting your hash. It was very interesting and intriguing after hearing your stories.


Stupid winter.. I get that ice thing too. My tapwater sux big time so i pay for mineral water when the rain freezez..
Christiania  You guys would all love it there on a hot sunny day. Even got its own lakes. Girls all over the place. Strange really.. Always seem to be more females than males at christiania. "The chick" got taken with the rest but that was a selling booth. Big boobs on a blonde can sell hash, lol.
Pricess seem to be fucked up atm. Ill go in a few days to see what a great chunk will cost me. Bringing some bubblegum to bargain with 
Oh and i dont think my pecker is big enough to scare anyone, lol  They'd be like:"aw, look at that sweet little thing" Haha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 12, 2015)

Time to show that just because I can't get on the 600 much, I still grow!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Stupid winter.. I get that ice thing too. My tapwater sux big time so i pay for mineral water when the rain freezez..
> Christiania  You guys would all love it there on a hot sunny day. Even got its own lakes. Girls all over the place. Strange really.. Always seem to be more females than males at christiania. "The chick" got taken with the rest but that was a selling booth. Big boobs on a blonde can sell hash, lol.
> Pricess seem to be fucked up atm. Ill go in a few days to see what a great chunk will cost me. Bringing some bubblegum to bargain with
> Oh and i dont think my pecker is big enough to scare anyone, lol  They'd be like:"aw, look at that sweet little thing" Haha


I f$%ing love it, you have me falling down laughing. It's not the size but the surprize. 
I just can't believe my gf booked a cruise at the beginning of spring break. I talk her into a couple extra zanexes and it could be a real good night. got to go she's home!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

That place you're talking about, hydro, sounds awesome! I hear there are pot farmer market kind of places here but I don't know where, would love to go to one and trade stuff though - 

Looking great jimmer!! I'm loving the indicas but they are very intimidating to me, so damn huge, but I'm hoping for some kick ass smoke from them 

I found some info about dm zone in the cloner, not much info, but someone said use very LOW amounts of zone, I did the opposite and added 2.5x the recommended dose (since cloners water gets warm I figured it would be OK, I use the same amount in my big reservoirs but I'm assuming it's OK because those plants are big and have large roots already. Hmm. Now I want to try using like 1/3 dose of dm zone next batch to see how it is. It didn't kill the clones using such a large dose so I think it's relatively safe product, if I added 2.5x dose of anything else my plants would die lol


----------



## moondance (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got done cutting a bunch of clones, using the root plugs this time. Hoping for good things, working on some new stuff for the future, I finally have something to do, feeling like I have a purpose again! So I am very excited for the future! Good things and vibes for all in the 600 club this year it's awesome! MD

Welcome new 600'ers we welcome open discussions with everyone. I am Loving my new Ushio 600 and Revolt digi ballast rocking it for a solid year now, so pretty happy with it too.


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2015)

Marijuana capital of the world Jamaica is revealed to be the country with more women bosses than anywhere else (and it's put down to the men being so 'relaxed') 

Nearly 60 per cent of Jamaica's managers are women, compared to the United States' 43 per cent. But its government is worried about 'stagnating' men who are at a higher risk of becoming criminals.

if the government will legalize the men will go to work.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Marijuana capital of the world Jamaica is revealed to be the country with more women bosses than anywhere else (and it's put down to the men being so 'relaxed')
> 
> Nearly 60 per cent of Jamaica's managers are women, compared to the United States' 43 per cent. But its government is worried about 'stagnating' men who are at a higher risk of becoming criminals.
> if the government will legalize the men will go to work.
> ...


This is very interesting cof! Great article, I've always want to visit jamaica mon


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This is very interesting cof! Great article, I've always want to visit jamaica mon


Thanks for ignoring me, appreciate that.....


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

What ballast,reflector and light does everyone use?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What ballast,reflector and light does everyone use?


I run 3 revolt 600s with open bulb gull wing, with ushio bulbs and a 1k in veg.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks for ignoring me, appreciate that.....


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

What ballast and bulb do you run?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

I run hortilux eye bulbs with xtrasun magnetic ballasts. I just prefer magnetic but some people prefer digital. I run 1000w bulbs though, but as COF and many others mentioned, ushio bulbs are the best for the 600w lights. Hortilux are best for 1000w lights. Also, as mentioned somewhere above, HTG supply kicks ass, they have a lot of great gear as I used to be a very loyal customer of theirs and I will put my word behind their products as I've spent at least 10k at their stores and websites.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 12, 2015)

I was looking at phantom ballast 600 watt with oshio hps bulb. Is xtrasun ok? Theyrr complete 1000 watt grow light was under 350$


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I was looking at phantom ballast 600 watt with oshio hps bulb. Is xtrasun ok? Theyrr complete 1000 watt grow light was under 350$


That's not a bad price.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 12, 2015)

i use xtrasun and have not had a problem, they are nice ballasts. Alpha thumbsup for xtrasun. Can not comment on phantom as I haven't used them


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2015)

And the fun begins...


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What ballast,reflector and light does everyone use?


Out of my 600 hps/cmh 400/T5 HO 648 watt 12 bulb Hands down my T5. Puts out 3 times more Thrichomes and real close on yield. The high is 2x better from the T5 also. But I am using ATI bulbs in mine also.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 12, 2015)

Holy cow giggles. that is gonna be insane.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

How is the Jurple looking?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2015)

Shout out to my uncle who died in 2009. Can only imagine the good times we would have had. Hippy spirit loving some liberty caps


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 13, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Shout out to my uncle who died in 2009. Can only imagine the good times we would have had. Hippy spirit loving some liberty caps


Bet HE Enjoying The GR8 Party in the Sky! ! !


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> i use xtrasun and have not had a problem, they are nice ballasts. Alpha thumbsup for xtrasun. Can not comment on phantom as I haven't used them


Wut up everyone? Hope it's all good. 
I still rock magnetic type ballasts also AP, well mainly.
Don't forget to replace the caps in them things occasionaly. I do every other year. Those things straight up fade, and it's hard to tell with our eyeballs. A light meter shows it. A brand new capacitor and bulb = new light
Btw, I'm going all DE lights on that new setup i'm about to start building. I've been testing a couple of em for the last few months. They are no joke. So, looks like I'll be adding a bunch more digi's to the collection of magnetics I got.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm running all digital, no problems except a water incident (yikes! boom!!!)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How is the Jurple looking?


We have a new leaf finally! Almost didn't think it'd make it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> What ballast,reflector and light does everyone use?


I like hortilux bulbs...1000,600, & 600 blue
& 
315 watt LEC


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 13, 2015)

Why do i hear such bad stuff about lumatek ballast? I am looking at 600 watt phantom or quantum with oshio bulbs and before i order i wanna get little more knowledge.

It doesnt have to be digital cuz i can veg with solid cfl


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2015)

Pretty funny to completely ignore the directions on a bottle then blame the stuff for issues you are having. Even funnier to not buy that product you were considering buying on good advice because someone else used it wrong.

And even funnier how butt hurt people can get. Way wah wah.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> I like hortilux bulbs...1000,600, & 600 blue
> &
> 315 watt LEC


That's all I used to run. Still gotta couple of them. I'd love to run 2 315s.


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Pretty funny to completely ignore the directions on a bottle then blame the stuff for issues you are having. Even funnier to not buy that product you were considering buying on good advice because someone else used it wrong.
> 
> And even funnier how butt hurt people can get. Way wah wah.


having a vent?shit me too 

i give up trying to help others grow better pot, you can only lead a horse to water so much eh.

fuck all the noobs, i hope they burn their house down


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 13, 2015)

Im a noob dont wish that upon me as i have kittens!


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

too late!, can't un-wish things can you?

you should never have admitted such things, you never go full noob! understand?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

hahah little uk threadiquette seeping out there ghb?!?


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

maybe, it's all too polite in there at the minute.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

i like the new aggy ghb. all cos you aint had ya thin n crispy you're all mardy lol


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 13, 2015)

Cant go full noob lol..i understand . Tropic thunder movie. What ballast,bulb and reflector do you guys use?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Cant go full noob lol..i understand . Tropic thunder movie. What ballast,bulb and reflector do you guys use?


1000w eye hortilux for me .
Hoods, i use a bunch of diiferents kinds, mainly Sun System XL's
Ballasts are usually gonna be sun system also.
Up to about 12 or so Yrs ago, everthing was hydrofarm, but still EYE Horti's were a must.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 13, 2015)

Veg porn. Dog two dog types. But will go with dog 2 for a mother. Has a lemon flavor. First hit. And u know this straight fire. Qq. Needs repotting but got 5 seeds that made it and one db x livers. Clones in pic are, smelly cherry, dogs, Jilly beans, purple kush, purple Cadillac, phantom cookies, flame thrower, cookies, ken's GDP, lavender, Sfv kush, a few of my crosses with bb gear too.

Fuck the life as a grower.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 13, 2015)

So sunsystem is legit as well even their 600 watt? I just want a legit system even if it costs a little bit more. I couldn't handle a broken ballast as i can barely grow lol..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 13, 2015)

Pics of dogs


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have 2 different pheno's of Cherry Puff 1 tall and few long branches
and 2 very short with many shorter branches.
I can't wait to see the difference.
All the plants are growing great these things are going to be monsters.
Pix will be later.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

I used it as directed on the bottle, tthere's are 3 mixing ratios for temperature, I used the highest since a cloner gets the hottest. So yeah, it's the products fault for using it in the cloner, I was saying to not use it at the 2.5x mixing ratio home skillet  hopefully no one will use the RECCOMENDED DOSE!!!!  


jigfresh said:


> Pretty funny to completely ignore the directions on a bottle then blame the stuff for issues you are having. Even funnier to not buy that product you were considering buying on good advice because someone else used it wrong.
> 
> And even funnier how butt hurt people can get. Way wah wah.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

And for people other than jig that are newbs to dm zone, here's the label, quite a bit of a jump, it's 2.25x not 2.5x, that is the only thing I said wrong, see the lowest is 5ml and the highest is 12ml. Don't use 12ml in the cloner or your clones won't root.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone have any thoughts on the "Seedvaultof ...., seem a little pricey, maybe just me...


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the "Seedvaultof ...., seem a little pricey, maybe just me...


They been good to me..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Buy 3 packs get one free, too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's the in Stock list. I haven't used them yet but plan to, they have some awesome gear and prices aren't too bad.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 13, 2015)

Website info. Thanxs


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> They been good to me..


Grown any out from there ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

There's no website unfortunately, think of it as mail order through email, like the good old days before things like attitude seeds and such. I don't like that you have to send money orders or cash, but people do that to overseas seed banks all the time, at least this is located in california, so you could even drive to get them.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Grown any out from there ?


Not yet,but they are good to go..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, here's some words of advice from a great man mark twain. "the two most important days of a person's life is the day they are born and the day they find out the reason why." Hopefully everyone has found their purpose, as I know I have, and hopefully ones purpose is to not be a jerk and try to help as many people as they can. Don't be a user, don't be judgemental, don't accuse others without knowledge of truth, be humble, learn as much as you can and realize you do not know everything. Last but not least, be grateful for what you have. If you can do these things, you will find your purpose in life instead of blindly stumbling along wondering "what if". Good vibes to everyone and make those changes if you need to, your life will be more meaningful. Happy Friday the 13th, don't let it give you bad luck or bad vibes. Smoke something good and healthy today. Peace.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2015)

Maui x harlequin pheno 1 day 41.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, here's some words of advice from a great man mark twain. "the two most important days of a person's life is the day they are born and the day they find out the reason why." Hopefully everyone has found their purpose, as I know I have, and hopefully ones purpose is to not be a jerk and try to help as many people as they can. Don't be a user, don't be judgemental, don't accuse others without knowledge of truth, be humble, learn as much as you can and realize you do not know everything. Last but not least, be grateful for what you have. If you can do these things, you will find your purpose in life instead of blindly stumbling along wondering "what if". Good vibes to everyone and make those changes if you need to, your life will be more meaningful. Happy Friday the 13th, don't let it give you bad luck or bad vibes. Smoke something good and healthy today. Peace. View attachment 3350510View attachment 3350511


Wise words and candy coated goodness


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Maui x harlequin pheno 1 day 41.
> View attachment 3350513


Lookin' real good giggs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, here's some words of advice from a great man mark twain. "the two most important days of a person's life is the day they are born and the day they find out the reason why." Hopefully everyone has found their purpose, as I know I have, and hopefully ones purpose is to not be a jerk and try to help as many people as they can. Don't be a user, don't be judgemental, don't accuse others without knowledge of truth, be humble, learn as much as you can and realize you do not know everything. Last but not least, be grateful for what you have. If you can do these things, you will find your purpose in life instead of blindly stumbling along wondering "what if". Good vibes to everyone and make those changes if you need to, your life will be more meaningful. Happy Friday the 13th, don't let it give you bad luck or bad vibes. Smoke something good and healthy today. Peace. View attachment 3350510View attachment 3350511


Is that the glue bro?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Wise words and candy coated goodness


Thank you oldman!  Hopefully everyone can grow into a better person in time  Very unique flavors and smells, so happy to have some jars full finallyyyy, I was running super low for a while 



Aeroknow said:


> Is that the glue bro?


That's the purple P and the SPB, the glue is still drying  It smells so crazy though! (Slow and steady drying, I'm taking your advice and leaving the sugar leaves on until it's dry)


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you oldman!  Hopefully everyone can grow into a better person in time  Very unique flavors and smells, so happy to have some jars full finallyyyy, I was running super low for a while
> 
> 
> 
> That's the purple P and the SPB, the glue is still drying  It smells so crazy though! (Slow and steady drying, I'm taking your advice and leaving the sugar leaves on until it's dry)


Wow! Very glandular dude! That pic makes me wanna try that SPB sampler even sooner. I'm waiting to burn it with my buddies.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks brotha! my girlfriend does not like it at all though. I think it leans more medicinal body stone while she likes to be high, I really like it because it loosens my muscles up and I feel it calming in my back and legs. It doesn't get you stupid high, but extremely relaxing. The Purple p on the other hand will wreck your day, it's her favorite but she can't smoke it before doing things lol. She loves the high but she's useless after smoking it


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 13, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see you around droman. Hey... you heard from doobie lately? We've been missing him



no I haven't I was just about to ask the same thing! hopefully he popped up haven't caught up with the posts bout to do so..


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 13, 2015)

[youtube]LLMuwwrm0XjK3hoXwKjhp5Fw&index=23[/youtube]

forgot how to do it damn


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 13, 2015)

it was j-cole fire squad.

dude shits been sketchy round here!


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 13, 2015)

did we find doobs or how long has he been missin im to drunk off weed infused everclear to read all the posts


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> it was j-cole fire squad./QUOTE]
> 
> here man -
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

Dec 28th was his last post.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 13, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> did we find doobs or how long has he been missin im to drunk off weed infused everclear to read all the posts


i do mine with graves..
how do u go about infusing.. u heat it up carefully or u let it sit?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

He logged in not long ago though. I posted a screen shot I think. or cut and pasted it from his page here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

*DoobieBrother*
Well-Known Member, Male, from 420 High St., Ganjaville, Oregon, USA

Nominal. Apr 22, 2014

DoobieBrother was last seen:

Feb 5, 2015


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2015)

@DoobieBrother what's up m8? Hope all is good. We miss ya..

Packing a full tent. Now let the weeks fly by! 
 
Anyone going to Spannabis? Cant wait


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

No wonder why I've never been to Montana. And will never go there. Wow..


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2015)

Yoga pants are terrible:






Get those off!

:0)

(funny, but "beautiful yoga instructor" failed to find her...for some reason adding 
"huge tits" solved that problem)


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> No wonder why I've never been to Montana. And will never go there. Wow.. View attachment 3350663


You're safe. The bill didn't pass....it seemed to lack support.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Holy rack Java! Danggggg, I'm surprised she has balance with those bigguns! 

Thank the Lord cof! Yoga pants can turn a frown upside down, there would be so much unhappiness if that law passed lol. I've always wanted to check out the Louis and Clark trails there so now I will put it back on my travel list


----------



## moondance (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th ya'll. It's always a good day with purpose driving you. Outlawing yoga pants what a twit.

Alpha, Giggs freakin beautiful guys, my wife and I just drool over the maui cross pictures.

My clones are looking a little sad at the moment lol, but there still green so there's hope yet. I've been busy for days on my new stuff, and it's great, love being busy again I still hurt but thats nothin new. Happy Day all MD


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2015)

moondance said:


> Happy Friday the 13th ya'll. It's always a good day with purpose driving you. Outlawing yoga pants what a twit.
> 
> Alpha, Giggs freakin beautiful guys, my wife and I just drool over the maui cross pictures.
> 
> My clones are looking a little sad at the moment lol, but there still green so there's hope yet. I've been busy for days on my new stuff, and it's great, love being busy again I still hurt but thats nothin new. Happy Day all MD


If you can make it to the cup bro I will put a cut in your hands


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you moondance! I hope the best for your clones! I would give you these if I could, these will be cut down and thrown out instead of flowered unfortunately unless they find new homes, poor things


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you moondance! I hope the best for your clones! I would give you these if I could, these will be cut down and thrown out instead of flowered unfortunately unless they find new homes, poor things


I'll take some fresh cuts


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

If you can make it here all is for the giving man. I would love to flower these but it just won't fit in rotation so they need to come down and I'm only keeping one clone of each, I want to pop new beans and keep my veg room open and they got wayyyyy too big lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2015)

Shit wish I could but that's a drive lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Yoga pants are terrible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg. Who doesn't love boobies. That pic is awesome.. Lol


----------



## moondance (Feb 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> If you can make it to the cup bro I will put a cut in your hands


As much as I would love to I don't believe it's in the cards for this year. 

Now next year I can pretty much guaranty I will be there, with my own booth, and were all gona smoke down together!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 13, 2015)

Was just handed this


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 13, 2015)

Damn Shishka now that's a midnight snack! Happy Valentines man. 

@Aeroknow Here's gg4


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2015)

moondance said:


> As much as I would love to I don't believe it's in the cards for this year.
> 
> Now next year I can pretty much guaranty I will be there, with my own booth, and were all gona smoke down together!


Well maybe a fairy might find its way sometime...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

to the "600" I think I made myself an official member. Sorry to all that were hoping otherwise  I think I sold my soul to grow the best hydro, no bugs, no deficiency at all yo. Yeah, that was a little rapping lolll jk jk, have a good night everyone


----------



## papapayne (Feb 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Well, here's some words of advice from a great man mark twain. "the two most important days of a person's life is the day they are born and the day they find out the reason why." Hopefully everyone has found their purpose, as I know I have, and hopefully ones purpose is to not be a jerk and try to help as many people as they can. Don't be a user, don't be judgemental, don't accuse others without knowledge of truth, be humble, learn as much as you can and realize you do not know everything. Last but not least, be grateful for what you have. If you can do these things, you will find your purpose in life instead of blindly stumbling along wondering "what if". Good vibes to everyone and make those changes if you need to, your life will be more meaningful. Happy Friday the 13th, don't let it give you bad luck or bad vibes. Smoke something good and healthy today. Peace. View attachment 3350510View attachment 3350511



GD man! thats some sexy ass buds! great camera skills to lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks brother! I gotta give the Buds the credit for the photo skills though, some are just photogenic  here some shots of the purple with a drunk photographer


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2015)

Valentine Day-the 420 way

Colorado florist selling Valentine's bouquets with accents of MARIJUANA

It's been more than a year since the state legalized recreational marijuana and now retail pot shops are selling intact 'buds' as opposed to the ground-up product often sold illegally. 


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going to flip the CP, PWxOG, Extrema next weekend they're 
finally ready!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey haole


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2015)

AP... I guess you've crossed over to the 'other' club 600 then haha

www.the600club.com/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> AP... I guess you've crossed over to the 'other' club 600 then haha
> 
> www.the600club.com/


Thats some crazy shit that has the same name as us. Hope everyone is doing well only 5 days till we leave


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2015)

13 days for me. Hope it's going alright and that you are able to enjoy your last days around there a little bit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> AP... I guess you've crossed over to the 'other' club 600 then haha
> 
> www.the600club.com/


Whoa wtf! See, I was on to something there in my drunken stupor, now I am kind of scared lol, I must do a spiritual cleansing in the 3x3 tent now


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Whoa wtf! See, I was on to something there in my drunken stupor, now I am kind of scared lol, I must do a spiritual cleansing in the 3x3 tent now


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 14, 2015)

Watup all stoners 
0


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2015)

Where're you heading to doc?


.... Got most everything I need for mixing my soil for the season  2k gallons of soil is gonna be a workout to mix! (400gal containers) big roots big fruits


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3351316


Lmfao, now I'll never flush again, When did growing some buds get so damn scary?!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 14, 2015)

16 years I've been with my wife 16 yrs. Married on 2/14/09 though. Going to see 50 shades of Grey, today-wife day movie= b.j to night. Also taking her to dinner


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> 16 years I've been with my wife 16 yrs. Married on 2/14/09 though. Going to see 50 shades of Grey, today-wife day movie= b.j to night. Also taking her to dinner


Really bro? Congrats! My anniversary was yesterday! I'm not married but 4 great years together so far, we met on vtines day  Happy for you bro! Have a great time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Where're you heading to doc?
> 
> 
> .... Got most everything I need for mixing my soil for the season  2k gallons of soil is gonna be a workout to mix! (400gal containers) big roots big fruits


Somewhere between Humboldt and Eugene. We haven't found a house yet and looks like we will have to be there to find a place in Eugene So we will see where we end up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Somewhere between Humboldt and Eugene. We haven't found a house yet and looks like we will have to be there to find a place in Eugene So we will see where we end up


Hey bro, when I came out here I found a place that had weekly rent, all furnished and stuff, 200$ a week everything included, it gave up a place for pretty cheap to hunker down and find a place without having to pay a whole months rent, i think it took me 2 weeks to find a stable place to live, that might be an option to look into, good luck brother


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Met my wife on Halloween. We will have been married 30 years in July!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2015)

I bought my first MJ plants on 2/14/09.... hahaha... same day as you were married 209. I've been in love ever since.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 14, 2015)

Watup jig.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 14, 2015)

Bought some soul
Soil acidifier 18% sulphur how do I go about applying this to my already flowing anahiem og


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 14, 2015)

Forgot this on the post above


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2015)

Chillin bro. Happy anniversary. Say hi to the wife. Wish we could chill again sometime. I'd love to try some of the stuff you have going on now.

I just harvested some cherry pie, but it was covered in mites. 

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

@RM3 or @DCobeen can help with this bro 



Enwhysea said:


> Forgot this on the post above


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

Hell yeah jig, that's an awsome day to buy your first plants jig! I just realized I missed my freedom anniversary, wow the year flew by! Didn't realize iit's been over a year already  (anyone that saw the unedited version, let's pretend we didn't see that


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Bought some soul
> Soil acidifier 18% sulphur how do I go about applying this to my already flowing anahiem og


@RM3 @DCobeen


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Bought some soul
> Soil acidifier 18% sulphur how do I go about applying this to my already flowing anahiem og


Very carefully, I would put a small trench about 1" in from edge and put
1/2 tsp. per gal. of soil cover and water check PH next night.

You guys are just getting started with your relationships I've been
married 42+ years and still tearing it up (thank God) a couple times a week.
Got the plants all trimmed and rearranged to go 12/12 next weekend, man those
Extrema grow in every direction possible they're a vine not a bush and they're
loud as ll get out. I thought the CP were bad but jeez.

@alpha, happy anniversary bud.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @RM3 @DCobeen


Yes as was already stated, very carefully. Elemental sulfur takes a long time to break down. I recommend using sulfates to get your sulfur on !!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 14, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Very carefully, I would put a small trench about 1" in from edge and put
> 1/2 tsp. per gal. of soil cover and water check PH next night.
> 
> You guys are just getting started with your relationships I've been
> ...


I more so bought it for the sulfur not the soil acidifying aspect guess that was a bone head impatient move on my part you know


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 14, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Yes as was already stated, very carefully. Elemental sulfur takes a long time to break down. I recommend using sulfates to get your sulfur on !!!


Where could I find those ?


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Where could I find those ?


Epsom Salt is Magnesium Sulfate
Gypsum is Calcium Sulfate
I also use Potassium Sulfate at the end of flower, I get it from JR Peters
plus the 2 JR peters nutes I use both have em
Jack's Citrus FeED 20-10-20 (4.9% sulfur)
Jack's AquaGold Finisher 7-15-30 (9% sulfur)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

I was happy when I saw that Epsom Salt had sulpher


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2015)

Molasses with sulphur during flowering works well.
Oh crap I have to get some I'm almost out of it. 
Peters is v.g. nutes been around forever.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

Epsom has sulfur in it too? I have a bag of epsom but had no idea, maybe I can use that for my magnesium whore plants instead of adding cal mag, hmmm, awesome info! What % of sulfur is epsom?


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Epsom has sulfur in it too? I have a bag of epsom but had no idea, maybe I can use that for my magnesium whore plants instead of adding cal mag, hmmm, awesome info! What % of sulfur is epsom?


13%


----------



## moondance (Feb 14, 2015)

Very good info guys.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

So cool, that will be perfect then! I've never used epsom in hydro but had been planning on it for my next grow, definitely will add it into the mix now  thanks rm!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

@DoobieBrother passed through?


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 14, 2015)

So I top dressed with the soil acidifier would I be better off mixing it into my soil pile since it takes a while to break down


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 14, 2015)

They have quantum 600 watt at the shop im going to. He told me i should get galaxy grow amp instead. (Im trying not to buy online cuz I would have to send anything to my grow house, I wish i could.) Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So I top dressed with the soil acidifier would I be better off mixing it into my soil pile since it takes a while to break down


Just keep away from the central root mass stay to the outer edge of the
container, you don't want to hit the tap root with it.

@Kind Sir, I have a Galaxy 600 it seems to be a good ballast, quiet and they are dimmable
with a boost mode which gives 660 watts to boost flowering in the last couple weeks.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DoobieBrother passed through?


I haven't heard a thing from him, still MIA.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> They have quantum 600 watt at the shop im going to. He told me i should get galaxy grow amp instead. (Im trying not to buy online cuz I would have to send anything to my grow house, I wish i could.) Anyone know anything about these?


I like my grow amp,I got both versions old and new galaxy ballasts....the Galaxy grow amp fires right up,whereas the reg Galaxy takes around 5sec to fire up.
Both 1000 watters.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I haven't heard a thing from him, still MIA.


Well that sucks
I hope he is ok


----------



## Javadog (Feb 14, 2015)

I hear that Doc


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well that sucks
> I hope he is ok


I hope he didn't get a case of road rash.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well that sucks
> I hope he is ok


You'll have to stop bye his place is OR doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> You'll have to stop bye his place is OR doc.


I would love to
That is why i keep checking in. He is right about 30 minutes from where we are looking for a place.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2015)

What a fucking day it's been, been at the ER all day. Wife has been coughing up blood and had an attack. Glad to be home and I'm ready to get the fuck out of here!

Time to check the girls and try to calm down. Hope everyone had a good day! 

Take care guys.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)

Hopefully you track him down doc, i miss all his stories and toker on the roof videos  Really hope he's ok..Does anyone have his number? Can anyone call him?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> What a fucking day it's been, been at the ER all day. Wife has been coughing up blood and had an attack. Glad to be home and I'm ready to get the fuck out of here! Hope all gets well home. Sorry to read this. [/ quote]
> 
> Well after the movie. Wife side I can have anything I want. Sex wise. Hmmmm. Movie was good. Lots of sex and tits


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I fucked up my post. Sorry gigg


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just a few shots I took a couple days ago....
     
Giggles out!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah jig, that's an awsome day to buy your first plants jig! I just realized I missed my freedom anniversary, wow the year flew by! Didn't realize iit's been over a year already  (anyone that saw the unedited version, let's pretend we didn't see that View attachment 3351452


What strains were u runnin over this side?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 14, 2015)

sup 600w FAM a little progression getting ready to net soon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

Purple paralysis, mk ultra, Aurora, fruity chronic juice and gg4. The cut is confirmed by the breeder himself so I feel comfortable running it now. Also just popped 2 headbangers regulars and 1 blue lemon thai fem. A sour cherry seedling will also be in the mix for the next grow 



shishkaboy said:


> What strains were u runnin over this side?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh, my bad, in NY I was running Tangerine kush, nl #5, maple leaf Indica, ice, blue hash, sour d and California hash plant. Also a shitty AK 47 that wasted my time. That was what I ran the last time in NY


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Purple paralysis, mk ultra, Aurora, fruity chronic juice and gg4. The cut is confirmed by the breeder himself so I feel comfortable running it now. Also just popped 2 headbangers regulars and 1 blue lemon thai fem. A sour cherry seedling will also be in the mix for the next grow


I mean when u were in NY.Did you have any fellow planter buddies?
Here is my Buddah Tahoe OG x Mr Nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

That looks dank! Very nice sounding cross brotha! I really liked the Tahoe, pretty much all ogs are awesome, svf was nice too. There's a newer og called black water I think, I'd love to run that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, we had an awesome gorilla grow fam and a few partners for indoor before everything fell apart


----------



## papapayne (Feb 15, 2015)

took the misses up to the Colombia river gorge for the next few nights, hope everyone had a great valentines day full of good smoke good company and hopefully, a happy ending of some sort.

its nice being away from the plants for a few days, when u see them every day the subtle changes can go unnoticed I'm looking forward to seeing the big changes when I get home in a few nights. Anyway, have a great night club 600.

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

Have a great time Payne! I will smoke some 73u and exhale good vibes to you.


----------



## ghb (Feb 15, 2015)

real gem aren't you alpha?


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 15, 2015)

^^^ damn did I miss something ? Do we need to have a pow wow or some shit kumbyya


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> real gem aren't you alpha?


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

Damn.....what going on this Sunday morning?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 15, 2015)

What What What ?!?!?!?


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm so lost @giggles420 you ain't going no where bro this is home


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok well guys my time at the 6 is done take care and thanks for alll you guys did even though I guess everyone I talk to thinks I'm lying about everything and my wife. It's okay I know what's the truth and yea sure I may be a dick sometimes but after everything I've been through its tough. So believe me whether you guys want or not but im gonna do me regardless. So congrats alpha you won. You got what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect you act like a fucking narc!


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow..........this has got to be some behind the scenes,type shit.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> What do you expect you act like a fucking narc!


So it's great news Im moving to Colorado but yet I'm a narc, makes sense....

Wow this is great. I'm the furthest from a narc and if asking for help cause of my wife makes me a narc then I guess I'm the biggest narc alive. So you can piss off to.

I don't need any approval from you either. So keep talking your shit as well.

Peace


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

Look what I did,you should too giggs...
 

If people been feeling a certain way about you,why be fake about it.?


----------



## dluck (Feb 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Look what I did,you should too giggs...
> View attachment 3351839
> 
> If people been feeling a certain way about you,why be fake about it.?


Hahaha I love that !!! I'm switching today !


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Look what I did,you should too giggs...
> View attachment 3351839
> 
> If people been feeling a certain way about you,why be fake about it.?


That's my whole point! I really don't give a fuck either way but when people talk shit behind my back and fake it In front of me that's not ok with me. I know not everyone's gonna like me but tell it to my face not to someone else. Bunch of fucking cowards....


----------



## dluck (Feb 15, 2015)

Sometimes you gotta put up with a little $hit to smell the roses or cannabis .


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 15, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Bought some soul
> Soil acidifier 18% sulphur how do I go about applying this to my already flowing anahiem og


I use gysum slow disolve sulfur in my soil I start using it when I up pot to 1 gal. I add 5-8 about 2/3rds down mine are smaller round pellets. That gives them some every time I water. I use Molasses for more sulfur in flower and epsom salt for veg.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh I see the shit hit the Fan. I only know what is said to me. Hope you all have a great Sunday Funday.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2015)

Randomly calling out what you think of a person in a online forum seems odd to me.. That would start shit? Like the thread giggles once had? I smoke alot so i cant remember what went down other than it seems similar to this.. Someone calling a lie.. Talk about leaving..
Mind im high on bubblegum ice and i mean no harm.. I like everyone 
Happy Sunday


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Randomly calling out what you think of a person in a online forum seems odd to me.. That would start shit? Like the thread giggles once had? I smoke alot so i cant remember what went down other than it seems similar to this.. Someone calling a lie.. Talk about leaving..
> Mind im high on bubblegum ice and i mean no harm.. I like everyone
> Happy Sunday


It's not that I want to leave I love the 6, but I'm not gonna stay where I'm not wanted...

And I'm not sure what thread you're talking bout. I haven't started very many threads and I might say I'm leaving a lot but it's frustrating and just need time to cool off but this is something completely different. If you guys really don't like me then say it to my face not behind my back...


----------



## Club 600 (Feb 15, 2015)

Now now folks...


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry that i keep asking about ballasts.
im really trying to find a good one (not cheap) and hear a couple differrnt brands.im aiming for a 600 watt possibly capable of 1000 but not a biggy.

Solis Tek 
galaxy grow amp 
Quantum
phantom

Those are the ones i hear are solid
id rather have magnetic due rfi digital gives off and dont want any problems with a shitty ballast. What r ur opinions??


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 15, 2015)

On the other hand being able to run mh and hps is a big plus. I just hear a decent amount of negative shen it comes to switchable ballast but idk what to believe.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone got a good soil recipe?[/USER]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2015)

Magnetic ballast produce more heat and will catch fire. Digital ballast just quit working.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone got a good soil recipe?


I've got lots of them just depends what you are looking for.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone got a good soil recipe?


1/3'd compost, 1/3'd peat moss and 1/3'd vermiculite....same as squarefoot gardening.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

It just depends on if you're wanting a just water mix or one you need to add nutes jig....


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 15, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> 1/3'd compost, 1/3'd peat moss and 1/3'd vermiculite....same as squarefoot gardening.
> 
> 
> cof


You can use special kitty fragrance free clay litter also to add instead of vermiculite. Its less than $3 a bag(walmart) but you have to rinse it first. I add it and it works great.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't see the point to airing personal beef. Are you looking for us to make you feel better? Are you trying to figure out who is for you and who is against you? It all doesn't make any sense. If someone hurt your feeling be a big boy about it and either let it roll off your back or talk to the person about it.

If you and alpha have some stuff going on, deal with it 
Ike a man. Why drag all us into it?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2015)

And thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2015)

BODHI BLUEBERRY HILLS​


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 15, 2015)

I like the plant above^^^!

What was your set up?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank
You kindly
i grew her in an 8 by 4 REGEN tent. grew it in Canna Coco in 2 gallon smart pot under a 315 watt LEC sunsystem. Used Flora Nova Bloom/Cal mag biotanicare and SOnic Bloom Humboldt Countys Own for the Flowering. oscilating fans and exhaust out with dehumidifier on 24/7. I think that's it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

Ain't it lovely when only half of the convo is shown 

If anyone would like a screen shot of the part where he told me to go fuck myself because a fairy wouldn't send something 2 times in 3 weeks and the constant hounding and making people feel guilty, let me know! But I'd rather drop it because I'm not a bitch and I kept that convo out of the public view because I am a man and I said what I said because I meant it.

Anyway, g'mornin' 6! Hope it's a nice fucking day!View attachment 3352024


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful stuff ambs!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> real gem aren't you alpha?


Yes, a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks whodat! hope you have been well! are you still living in the swamp lands?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2015)

Can we keep this out of the thread?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2015)

for reals


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2015)

please!!!!????


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks whodat! hope you have been well! are you still living in the swamp lands?



All is well ambs. I'm living in norcal meow  No indoor stuff going on but I'm gonna do some outdoor this year.

Bodhi has some fire from what I've seen, Good job!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> for reals


This is why it is unwise to be shipping things to people you do not know personally as in face to face. And you should know them really well. 

This drama doesn't belong here on this forum. Officially the forum bans all activity that even made this happen.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok well for the greater good go ahead and take it out of here or let it go.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ill let it go. Let's change the mood here. How bout some swamp wreck pheno 1 day 34....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 15, 2015)

Still going on in public view by the responses im reading.. Smh.. I'm too sick for this shit, anyone needs me pm me or if you have my number text me. Was a great time while it lasted but I won't be a part of it now. 30 years old and I've more health issues than my grampa, I'm over this shiznit, don't need the stress. See, med records. And I never ask no one for anything. Peace out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2015)

peace out Alpa Phase. I appreciated all your positive contributions and wish you all the best!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> All is well ambs. I'm living in norcal meow  No indoor stuff going on but I'm gonna do some outdoor this year.
> 
> Bodhi has some fire from what I've seen, Good job!


congtratulations on moving to a beautiful part of the world, with the best climate for growing the ganja! that's awesome!!
I have seen some amazing outdoor grows in Mendicino CA. show cased on IC mag by Mendo420, SHcrews and EpicOrchard to name just a few. They have an contest every year. Shcrews likes to grow Bodhi gear and he KILLS it man! Good luck with your outdoors, I look forward to seeing you grow some MONSTERS!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2015)

But Alpha according to Giggles you won.. Whatever that means..
Fuck that shit dont leave.. But if you do.. Hope all will be good for you.. You seem solid to me m8. Dont let it bother you..


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 15, 2015)

@AlphaPhase bro smoke a fat one relax. Its all good and lets get back to having fun and all. 
I read this "your opinion of me is none of my business" and I agree.Lets just hang and have fun.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2015)

The 4 bubblegum auto i ran averaged at 50g a plant. Buds are 232g and cure'ng 
I think they did pretty awesome considering the lack of food.
Made ice and bho of the trim and it is a very nice high and stone. Taste is great.

Now on to the next lot  With plenty food. Plants seem on spot like never before. Gonna enjoy the ride of this one. Leaving them right before harvest to go to spannabis will be tough.
Day 9 i think(Need to write this down) Black Berry Og frosting up allready.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just a few more shots....
      
And sorry bout going ape shit today club, just stressed. Doesn't make it right and sorry to anyone who I've wronged. It's hard dealing with my mental shit on top of the wives issues. And alpha I'm sorry as well, it was never meant to go that far, that message just set me off this morning.

Have a great evening guys.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2015)

Did you guys hear about the shooting in Denmark? Trying to get at a muhammed painter at a conference a "terrorist" killed 2 bystanders and injured 5 cops. They found the guy hours later and he opened fire once again and got shot..
Police say it is very uncommon to see an automatic rifle in denmark. But fuck that bullshit.. Immigrant gangs posting ak's on facebook.. Also the gipsy king peace of society raping scum...
Mad world. An inmate costs 200$ a day and have a 18square meter room. They love it. Get to earn money to send home..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah man, I been thinking about you and your country. A real shame anytime violence messes things up.


----------



## past times (Feb 15, 2015)

Aurora Indica getting close. maybe a week or so. Started feeding plain water this weekend.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 15, 2015)

Start of week 4 tonight 
 
I'll get to post bud porn again in a few weeks!


----------



## Figgy (Feb 15, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Did you guys hear about the shooting in Denmark? Trying to get at a muhammed painter at a conference a "terrorist" killed 2 bystanders and injured 5 cops. They found the guy hours later and he opened fire once again and got shot..
> Police say it is very uncommon to see an automatic rifle in denmark. But fuck that bullshit.. Immigrant gangs posting ak's on facebook.. Also the gipsy king peace of society raping scum...
> Mad world. An inmate costs 200$ a day and have a 18square meter room. They love it. Get to earn money to send home..


Ordered this the day it released. American news has no balls to show it. I'm framing it up. The world is crazy these days. I'm not sure how much longer the little freedom we still have will last.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2015)

I could say a bunch of things but it makes me boil inside..

Was just going through the stands at spannabis. Looking at seed companies and strains. Just getting a headstart cause i know ill be like a child in a candystore better have a mission 

First mission will be seeking out ghs to find my Lemon skunk pheno again! Ill buy a few mixed pack if they are old enough to try and stay on date with the one i bough back in the day.
Then there is no particular order but i would like some more lemon strains.
Tahoe Og from cali connection sounds nice.
Gonna see sweet seeds for some auto's for outside this summer. Big Devils.
Somas sacred seeds. Rare dankness. 

Dont really know what to expect but im sure i will leave spain with an extra baggage 
Are things cheaper? Could not see any known bong brands but i would like something small and special for bho.
I got the jabber on but im allready thrilled about it


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2015)

Barcas a 1.5 hour flight away from me.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2015)

Safe trip Hydro, hope everything you want is there.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I could say a bunch of things but it makes me boil inside..
> 
> Was just going through the stands at spannabis. Looking at seed companies and strains. Just getting a headstart cause i know ill be like a child in a candystore better have a mission
> 
> ...


I've got 3 Tahoe OGs going right now.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

Have fun at Spannabis - When I got to the LA Cup I went in search of Mr Nice. When I got to his booth it was empty and just had a sheet of paper hanging from the ceiling that read: Mr. Nice Booth K32.

@Mithrandir420 and I sat down in the chairs there and talked story till it got dark and then a fight broke out near the Caviar booth. SOme guy was running around and others were trying to stop him. He was circled, seemed to calm down and then took of again. He knocked a woman on her ass. You could hear the collision. Next thing I know she is opening a lunchbox and removing the broken peices that were her new glass pipe. She was crying and in shock.

I decided it was time to head home. Came back the next day and still no Mr. Nice. I did get to hang out with BOG, OD, TC, and @hyroot that day.

It was a good day






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

Makes me think about GTA everytime I hear this song!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2015)

Take care guys! I'll be back someday but for now I need to get some shit straight. Wish everyone the best and many great grows. Thanks for taking me in guys it meant a lot. Until then chow.....


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2015)

past times said:


> Aurora Indica getting close. maybe a week or so. Started feeding plain water this weekend.View attachment 3352158


PT those Aurora are making my mouth water, nice buds!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw a fight on that sat. At the left side by the fence. Apparently a booth was stealing money from customers. Taking their money then saying they never paid for their purchase. One customer laid out the guy in the booth. Both the customer and that company were kicked out shortly afterwards.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 15, 2015)

so I guess you dont mess with peoples money we work hard for it. I would have loved to see that.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Mohican:
There are assholes everywhere but with states just edging toward legalizing; this shit
is just what the anti's love to see.
"Druggie ripoff fight breaks out at pot fest"
People just have to square themselves up and act like adults.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone got a good soil recipe?[/USER]



actually yes. i'm trying out coco supersoil with some of the stuff i have lying around.. if necessary i will later add peat but so far so good. plants love it.

here is approx recipe:

1 brick of coco (5kg)

5% volume Crab Meal
5% volume Kelp Meal
10% Worm Castings
if you have some perlite or vermiculite you could cut that up to 30%
3% volume Rock Dust
3% volume Mykos,
3% Epsom salts evenly mixed


watering with 5.8 water treating like soil.  i imagine with the coco you could treat like hydro but you will waste a lot of nutrients that way.

i'll post some pics in a few hours

edit: i should mention i supplement with liquid seaweed, liquid fish fertilizer, epsom salts, molasses, and liquid bonemeal.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 15, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i do mine with graves..
> how do u go about infusing.. u heat it up carefully or u let it sit?


I just let it sit


----------



## papapayne (Feb 15, 2015)

don't know if anyone saw, but the atf is pushing thru a ban on .223 ammo....better stock up guys!

hope all is well.

went and got some horrible "top shelf" 27/gram Alaska thunderfuck that is 26% THC from the club in Washington .


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 15, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I could say a bunch of things but it makes me boil inside..
> 
> Was just going through the stands at spannabis. Looking at seed companies and strains. Just getting a headstart cause i know ill be like a child in a candystore better have a mission
> 
> ...


CG- East Coast Sour Diesel Haze has a nice Lemon/Lime phenotype. kinda smells like key lime pie or lemon meringue pie. Some of the other phenos smelled like marshmallows.. all were tall growing. large yielding plant 11 week flowering. it throws some balls like chemdog early in flower. Its a great strain. If you are ever out this way i could hook you up with a clone.

Otherwise BB psycho killer is the other Lemon i would recommend.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> actually yes. i'm trying out coco supersoil with some of the stuff i have lying around.. if necessary i will later add peat but so far so good. plants love it.
> 
> here is approx recipe:
> 
> ...


There is also a product called Wonder Soil it is Coco, Worm Castings and Mykos, A.M. Leonard sells it
so does Grow it Best and a few other places. All coco based soils needs Calmag supplement no matter what. 
I also use silica regularly with coir.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2015)

they are already causing problems. 22's are hard to find and .17 are almost impossible. A case of 500 was over $180.
less than 2 years of Obama remains....try to survive until then.


cof


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 15, 2015)

old man, which brand of silica do you use?

oh and yeah i forgot to mention i added some gypsum and i do have calmag lying around if i see any any cal/mag deficiencies.


the gypsum and crab meal in combo gives lots of calcium. and giving epsom salts with most feedings will help magnesium and sulfur to be well supplemented.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I could say a bunch of things but it makes me boil inside..
> 
> Was just going through the stands at spannabis. Looking at seed companies and strains. Just getting a headstart cause i know ill be like a child in a candystore better have a mission
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a great Lemon Skunk myself, let us know if you find some.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> old man, which brand of silica do you use?


Silica Blast, I get it at Plantlightinghydroponics.com, good outfit to work with.
I'm not sure who makes it I'll check and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2015)

This is the mix I'm running this summer, iv yet to run this mix so it's a first go. Vic's SS I've ran in the past with good results it nice and simple.

Per container--400gal--
8 bails sunshine mix
Chicken manure- 8cuf
EWC- 8cuf
Perlite- 6cuf
Fishbone meal- 20lb
Bone meal- 30lb
Kelp meal-20lb
Oyster flour-20lb
Dolomite-20lb
Gypsome-20lb
Azomite-
Crab meal

I'll also be watering in these items---, some as foliar too.

Enzyme powder
Mycorrhizae and Inoculants
Silica Powder
B Vitamin Complex
Fulvic and Humic Blend
Yucca Extract 
Soluble Kelp
Amino Acids


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 16, 2015)

1100 L Thats crazy whodat! Cant wait to see the trees!
Thanks for the reply's. I did not see CG but i could have missed them with all the booths.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 16, 2015)

Watup 600

After I get my purple strain locked. I will work on a lemon flavor strain next.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 16, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watup 600
> 
> After I get my purple strain locked. I will work on a lemon flavor strain next.


If you find a fire Lemon Skunk both Hydro and myself are looking for lemons let us
know.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## dababydroman (Feb 16, 2015)

morning 6! I think I sha'll sow some seeds this morning as I could not sleep and now and bored. yet im feeling alright cause I took a quarter of a zannie and ripped a bowl out of an apple.was going to lay back down but decided it would be pointless. although I did lay down for 9 hours that has to count for something.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 16, 2015)

LOL Jig..
She must be the worst rolemodel ever..

Oldman i had the Lemon Skunk that i wanted. Im looking for the same but should i find other lemon goodies thats a bonus..
Have had no other plant be so easy to trim, just giant calyxes.. Everyone keeps asking me where my lemon is 
  
Christiania <3 <3 <3
670$ Fair play.. Went 3 booths before finding a hash that seemed to fit the price. Price is up but still able to find some good stickie without feeling ripped..
Just made a giant bong mix. Wish i could share  Good day yall!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> If you find a fire Lemon Skunk both Hydro and myself are looking for lemons let us
> know.


OK, Ok Ill go get my Lemon Skunk cut back from my boy. I got yall.


----------



## moondance (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm working on a white widow that got skunked hard and I'm going to hit her with PK Polen, very thick branching, vigorous veg growth. I think it will be sweet. I will be working it over the summer so by fall I should have Skunked Widow Killer seeds and plants, and I don't mind sharing.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> I'm working on a white widow that got skunked hard and I'm going to hit her with PK Polen, very thick branching, vigorous veg growth. I think it will be sweet. I will be working it over the summer so by fall I should have Skunked Widow Killer seeds and plants, and I don't mind sharing.


Very nice sounds like it will be a big producer.


----------



## moondance (Feb 16, 2015)

White widow skunk tops and structure
 
 and Ed #2 has roots in only 5 days, freakin sweet!


----------



## moondance (Feb 16, 2015)

Ed clones


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 16, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Sorry that i keep asking about ballasts.
> im really trying to find a good one (not cheap) and hear a couple differrnt brands.im aiming for a 600 watt possibly capable of 1000 but not a biggy.
> 
> Solis Tek
> ...



I suggest Nanlux I haven't looked back


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 16, 2015)

man that white widow looking good @moondance.
____________________________________-

Someone went shopping.. Change my mind on the DWC (if your following my thread) and went with.... Drum roll Please (refer to uploaded picture..lol)


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> This is the mix I'm running this summer, iv yet to run this mix so it's a first go. Vic's SS I've ran in the past with good results it nice and simple.
> 
> Per container--400gal--
> 8 bails sunshine mix
> ...



EDIT CORRECTION!

5lbs of steamed bonemeal NOT 30lbs! That would be a disaster!


Anywho, should be getting it all mixed up this week/weekend.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck with that whodat. I bet a cement truck would come in handy.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Good luck with that whodat. I bet a cement truck would come in handy.


Yeah I'll be renting a tow behind mixer for next year.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 17, 2015)

Getting a bit lazy at posting these days 
But here a quick couple pics my blue pits and purple lemon 

Blue pits
 

And the 3 lemons


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope eveyone has a great day


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope eveyone has a great day
> View attachment 3353360


There are going to be some achy heads and upset stomachs tomorrow......but until then, Let the Good Times Roll.


cof


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2015)

titties everywhere! sounds like a party i could dig..........


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah it's usually this time of year I'm pretty much certifiably insane due to almost 14 straight days of nothing but party... It's been a few years since I've been around for mardigras but I'm ok with that lol my organs are probably thankful.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 17, 2015)

Tried to find out what fat tuesday is..
But ended up with bill crosby and drug rapes.. wtf..
I wanted titties!


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2015)

you have titties and a big ass party and we have pancakes for tea, go figure.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2015)

Look up Mardi Gras-preferably in New Orleans.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd get in trouble with all those boobs flying. 

Edit. Feels like old times around here. Even saw a like from mr. West


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2015)

he is a major lurker these days, still got the cheese i bet


----------



## randyalaska (Feb 17, 2015)

600 hps on light mover with t-5s skirting the edge for back lighting and mixes up the flowering spectrum. Hang uv bulb off hps fixture to increase tric formation. simply shut off uv while in room working, no skin cancer. Also closed loop system with CO2 is the bomb. have AC for heat issues and lots of fans to move air around. my buddy swears on mh at flower, but I just cant deal with the loss of efficiencies that can be mitigated. just some thoughts.


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2015)

nice first post randy!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 17, 2015)

I bet Randy lives in alaska. any bets. @randyalaska I use the ATI Actinic and coral plus bulbs in T5 for uv and more tric production.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2015)

randyalaska said:


> 600 hps on light mover with t-5s skirting the edge for back lighting and mixes up the flowering spectrum. Hang uv bulb off hps fixture to increase tric formation. simply shut off uv while in room working, no skin cancer. Also closed loop system with CO2 is the bomb. have AC for heat issues and lots of fans to move air around. my buddy swears on mh at flower, but I just cant deal with the loss of efficiencies that can be mitigated. just some thoughts.



Sounds pretty solid 
Alls you need now is a good medium and high quality genetics.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello club 600, how is everyone these fine day? Hope all is well!


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2015)

Putting in work....
 
Up pot time,30 of these lil batches...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

iPhone lens groupon deal:

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-aduro-3-piece-camera-lens-kit?p=15&utm_source=pc_goods&utm_medium=email&sid=a824985c-3895-442c-9c6a-582aff53b2be&division=orange-county&user=a8f7b6154f7dcdb25771f42fee4e0408c5d5d05aa519b2dc90bd65e6a47b5c7d&date=20150217&s=body&c=image&d=Goods-PN&utm_campaign=a824985c-3895-442c-9c6a-582aff53b2be




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 17, 2015)

This morning got cortisone injected into the hand. Plus a big ole brace for it too. Bitch to type. LOL Plus! I have to follow up on the high BP in two weeks. also have to go back to see my physical medicine guy (ortho) about my mid back.. ugh. 

AT least i got the dank to smoke.. LOL

Take care all. 

~SG


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

Get well SG!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get well SG!


Thanks man. I am trying. Im staying positive. gotta start walking everyday thought to lose weight faster and get the BP down. I think its the stress too. I got a LOT on my plate. 


I agree w your advice about raw hash. Low grade is better for medicinal use as it has a broader profile in it. The blonder the hash generally the higher THC vs CBD.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> This morning got cortisone injected into the hand. Plus a big ole brace for it too. Bitch to type. LOL Plus! I have to follow up on the high BP in two weeks. also have to go back to see my physical medicine guy (ortho) about my mid back.. ugh.
> 
> AT least i got the dank to smoke.. LOL
> 
> ...


Dude you sound like me. 
I'm currently in a lot of pain in my back. Been seing a chiropractor.
I've had two injections into the top of my hand. My hand gets so bad, I can't play golf. It sucks. Get better bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 17, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude you sound like me.
> I'm currently in a lot of pain in my back. Been seing a chiropractor.
> I've had two injections into the top of my hand. My hand gets so bad, I can't play golf. It sucks. Get better bro.



Thanks man! I have a disease of the tendons. it may all be linked up with my knee/joint troubles and this tendon thing. They say two weeks and my hand should be alot better. its been in pain for 4 already so WTH.. whats a few more weeks. I cant even do the chiropractor anymore. They just hurt me more. i have extensive back damage. 

Good luck to you too. I hate the extra pain. hands are no fun w pain. Hopefully you got the dank to smoke too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks man! I have a disease of the tendons. it may all be linked up with my knee/joint troubles and this tendon thing. They say two weeks and my hand should be alot better. its been in pain for 4 already so WTH.. whats a few more weeks. I cant even do the chiropractor anymore. They just hurt me more. i have extensive back damage.
> 
> Good luck to you too. I hate the extra pain. hands are no fun w pain. Hopefully you got the dank to smoke too.


I got hella bad tendons also. It sucks. Both elbows, and my hand. My dad and brothers all have the same thing.
Just a heads up:
I had gotten my second shot into my hand. Two weeks later, I kneeled down to do something, and popped the bursa sack on my knee. Holy hell, did that fricken suck. I thought they were going to amputate my leg or something. Sucked sooo bad. So anyways, it goes down that I had
Gotten a bacterial infection from that injection. The
Orthopedic surgeon denied it. But if you do the research, it's hella possible. Just a heads up dude.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn guys.. Sounds bad :/ I was so affraid of bacterial infection getting my knee surgery.. Best of luck with it..
Been training my knee for a long time now and ive got the muscle to show, but still it just wont work right. Its like the muscle surrounding the knee wont activate before there is alot of weight on it. Makes my knee woobly when i walk. Pain most of the day. But nothing like having to live with an infected bursa for a year..
Black Berry Og

Dog S1 (2)
 Black Berry OG(1)(2)(3) Dog S1 (1)(2) Dog BX2
 
Wish i was faster to get a shoot when lights where off. Just beauty dark green all over..
Fried my clones tho  feeding made most burn the tips and new growth.. Think ill wait some more before i flip that tent :/ Still rocking stupid once in a while


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> This morning got cortisone injected into the hand. Plus a big ole brace for it too. Bitch to type. LOL Plus! I have to follow up on the high BP in two weeks. also have to go back to see my physical medicine guy (ortho) about my mid back.. ugh.
> 
> AT least i got the dank to smoke.. LOL
> 
> ...


At least your taking care of it, feel better bro and good luck.
I've been getting cortisone injections for over a year now and they do help.
(back, arm, neck, knee)


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 17, 2015)

On the way back to the atl from Chicago had a blast but it was colder than reindeer's nutz on Christmas . hopefully my girls didn't dry out and die on me while I've been away


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2015)

Ooooops. I been living in my place for about 8 years now. Kept it from my neighbors that I smoke. Only 10 days left and my neighbor catches me and a buddy smoking a joint in the driveway. I felt like a teenager. Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2015)

It sounds like we need a club 600 medical clinic.

Jig
It figures. You had long hair and your neighbor suspected you smoked. Then you get a haircut and prove it.


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Ooooops. I been living in my place for about 8 years now. Kept it from my neighbors that I smoke. Only 10 days left and my neighbor catches me and a buddy smoking a joint in the driveway. I felt like a teenager. Lol


Blame it on the dirt bag you were smokin' with


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 17, 2015)

came back to this 
 
What kind of benefits could I see from using a MH instead of a HPS in flowering at this point ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking good there nyc


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good there nyc


Thank you sir!
A little guidance goes a long way.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2015)

MH should give you a little more frostiness, give up a little weight. At least that's what I've seen.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> MH should give you a little more frostiness, give up a little weight. At least that's what I've seen.


She's super frosty to me at least already I'm stoked to have something like this that smells so good such a difference from.the cheese I've run


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2015)

If your neighbor is an idiot Jig, then your hair already
had them going off, and if not then no problemo.

Good luck with the treatment SG.

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> MH should give you a little more frostiness, give up a little weight. At least that's what I've seen.


Unless your neighbor is DEA or something does it really matter? (lol)
if you hid it for 8 years you did a darn good job.
To the point, does mh really increase trichs that much?
I thought you needed hps to get full flowering benefits, learn something new all
the time.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2015)

for me nothing makes the plants frostier than leaving them alone a few days, when you come back you always get a nice surprise


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2015)

Found a me in the 4 pits I need to sex 


But 2 clones 1 from either of my 2 female pits on the right and 4 incredible bulk on the right


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2015)

Back in the lowlands...boooo! Hopefully be around a little bit more in the Club 6, but got quite a busy upcoming few weeks. Will update when I can.
Carry on ya bunch of invalids!!

Funny story. When I was younger and my Step Dad was sick, I had to take a night job in Customer Services with a Satellite/TV company. I got a call from a women who was distraught that her TV was telling her that "her card was an invalid!".....eh hem. Actually it is stating that your card is invalid madam! oh the English language is a giggle when you get adjectives and nouns that are spelt the same way I got some reall funny calls from the great unwashed, hahaha.....


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2015)

I wonder how much taxpayers paid for this.......

Why cannabis triggers the munchies: Drug flicks a switch in the brain that turns on hunger, scientists discover 

The findings could be used to help people who lose their appetites due to illness and may even help prevent overeating, say Yale University researchers. 


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is an example of how the media reports.....
The last paragraph states that he was the only one with a negative experience.

*Smoking skunk was scarier than war, says Jon Snow: News host explains how he felt 'utterly bereft' after taking drug as part of experiment to show effects on the brain *

*Channel 4 News host smoked strong cannabis for a scientific experiment*
*It was part of a programme to show effect of 'skunk' on the human brain*
*But he said taking the drug left him more terrified than any war zone *
*Study also saw former MP Matthew Parris and BBC royal correspondent Jennie Bond take part *
By Ben Spencer Science Reporter For The Daily Mail
Published: 20:32 EST, 17 February 2015 | Updated: 05:53 EST, 18 February 2015



He has reported from war zones in Iraq and Afghanistan and witnessed the horrors of the Sri Lankan civil war.
But broadcaster Jon Snow has said yesterday that smoking strong cannabis for a scientific experiment terrified him more than any battlefield.
The news host has taken part in a programme to demonstrate the effects on the brain of potent ‘skunk’ cannabis.
‘I’ve worked in war zones, but I’ve never been as overwhelmingly frightened as I was when I was in the MRI scanner after taking skunk. I would never do it again.’
His comments come as a study published by the Lancet medical journal this week found that the risk of psychosis is three times higher for users of skunk cannabis than for non-users.
The drug has also been linked to paranoid episodes, memory loss and lack of educational attainment.






Writing on his Channel 4 blog, Mr Snow said: ‘By the time I was completely stoned I felt utterly bereft. I felt as if my soul had been wrenched from my body' 
Mr Snow, who admitted to having been passed the ‘odd spliff of cannabis’ a dozen times in the past, said last night that smoking the much stronger skunk ‘outstripped anything’ he had previously experienced.
Skunk is thought to account for around for 80 per cent of the UK drug market and is believed to be more addictive than normal herbal cannabis or its solid form, hash.
A study published by the Lancet medical journal this week found that the risk of psychosis is three times higher for users of skunk cannabis than for non-users. 
Professor Val Curran, a University College London neurologist who organised the trial, said: ‘This is a hugely exciting and important research project which will show how skunk and hash can produce different effects on the human brain, mind and behaviour.
‘My research group were concerned that cannabis addiction in the UK has increased over recent years alongside the increased market dominance of skunk.
‘I hope this new programme will scientifically inform those who use, have used or are thinking of using this drug about the diverse effects of different types of cannabis.’








Skunk has also been linked to paranoid episodes, memory loss and lack of educational attainment
Mr Parris added: ‘Smoking skunk wasn’t cool. It was just horrible, I felt stoned and stupid. The very smell now repels me.’
He said that after inhaling the drug during the experiment he would sometimes find it hard to stand up, according to the Times.
'Losing control is my worst nightmare,' Mr Parris reportedly told the newspaper.
'Yet I have to report that the two weirdest things these sessions did to me — memory blanks even while I was talking and distortions in the perception of time — were only extreme cases of things I’ve often noticed in myself in normal circumstances and drug-free. 
'The cannabis heightened and intensified; it did not create.' 
During the six-month trial, on three separate occasions the volunteers took controlled doses of different forms of medicinal cannabis as well as a placebo under laboratory conditions at UCL.
Unlike most other studies, which simply ask people what type of cannabis they use, this trial administered carefully measured amounts of cannabis each with a specified chemical profile. 
The previous programme, which was broadcast in September 2012, was fiercely criticised as little more than an advert for ecstasy. 
During that show viewers complained that only one participant was shown to have had a negative response to the illegal drug, while the majority of the volunteers described feelings of well-being, euphoria and warmth.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2957957/Smoking-skunk-scarier-war-says-Jon-Snow-News-host-explains-felt-utterly-bereft-taking-drug-experiment-effects-brain.html#ixzz3S6vyE4Zz

they skewer statistics to prove their point.


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 18, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3353926 came back to this
> View attachment 3353927
> What kind of benefits could I see from using a MH instead of a HPS in flowering at this point ?


I run 2 150 watt LED's and yesterday took one out and replaced with HPS 150, after awhile temps increased above 80 and decided rather than take care of temps I would change back. Last time I changed one out, not sure if I saw any diff., anyone else??


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2015)

led's run cool while the hps and mh put out a lot of heat. I'm running 12,500 btu's of ac to maintain a comfortable temp with 2 600w hps'.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2015)

Apparently last night I had a pool stick broken on me then wrestled to the ground and bit in the face,,, alls I remember is stopping in for "one" drink lol good time though.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2015)

that damn quart glass of vodka does it every time! i hope you don't have to apologise to anybody lol

take it easy man


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 18, 2015)

lol I blacked out a few days back smoked too much ghost and then drank to much rum/coke's. I didnt fight anyone though.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

Fat Tuesday!

Here are some duck pictures to make you smile:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I run 2 150 watt LED's and yesterday took one out and replaced with HPS 150, after awhile temps increased above 80 and decided rather than take care of temps I would change back. Last time I changed one out, not sure if I saw any diff., anyone else??


I did a half a plant under hps and half under mh. The hps side was fatter and more yellowed. The mh side was a little leggier and frostier. I just run one of each.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

And in the middle was it fat and frosty?!


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 18, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I run 2 150 watt LED's and yesterday took one out and replaced with HPS 150, after awhile temps increased above 80 and decided rather than take care of temps I would change back. Last time I changed one out, not sure if I saw any diff., anyone else??





curious old fart said:


> led's run cool while the hps and mh put out a lot of heat. I'm running 12,500 btu's of ac to maintain a comfortable temp with 2 600w hps'.
> 
> 
> cof


I've got a 1k and a 4hunnid and my temps are holding around 77 lights on and 63 lights off no ac just sucking air from the 1k and blowing into the 4 tent then the 6" fan sucks it out the room


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2015)

All ended well, the person is actually gonna hook me up with a blue dream clone they run out here lol. Says they get 6+lbs a plant. 


Thanks for the ducks Mo I needed that.


----------



## moondance (Feb 18, 2015)

"Everything's better with a bag of weed!" As sung by Stewie and Brian on Family guy, not good enough to get it to post srry. lol.


----------



## moondance (Feb 18, 2015)

there we go, I really needed to here this one today.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

I love that one lol. Just played it thru my speakers and got a big ol smile on my face. Smoking some omega dog (Chem dog x something) home sick with the flu, but as always, everything is better with a bag of weed.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 18, 2015)

I got the junk trimmed from the bottom of the plants today going to flip on sat.
10 weeks and counting.
Nice Mallards Mo.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

Put in an order at Breeders boutique  Cheese and sour cherry coming my way


----------



## Figgy (Feb 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Put in an order at Breeders boutique  Cheese and sour cherry coming my way


Been eyeing those and waiting on the FB to drop.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Been eyeing those and waiting on the FB to drop.


I think imma jump on the balls of fire too


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 18, 2015)

Hope everyone had a great day this year seems to be flying by so let's make everyday count guys.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

^^^^^Sexy ladies you got there, what is her name? Looks kushy, kinda bubba kushy.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> ^^^^^Sexy ladies you got there, what is her name? Looks kushy, kinda bubba kushy.


Anahiem Og


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Anahiem Og


Very nice work bruh.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm surprising myself usually my smoke is average at best never had stuff look/smell like this so I'm just hoping I can keep whatever I'm doing the same till harvest


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

I just finished my aero cloner, so I will be rooting a bunch of cuts very soon.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 18, 2015)

Anahiem Og looking very good. You adding sulfur to your grow? it helps with frost big time.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 18, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Anahiem Og looking very good. You adding sulfur to your grow? it helps with frost big time.


I am now I'm.not sure if the soil acidifier is the case but I haven't seen it look this good since I've added it


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 18, 2015)

sulfur adds frost like mad as long as you dont over do it. if you over do it it will look like rusty leafs. I have a couple that got to much as babies. they got over it and now are rocking it.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 18, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Here is an example of how the media reports.....
> The last paragraph states that he was the only one with a negative experience.
> 
> *Smoking skunk was scarier than war, says Jon Snow: News host explains how he felt 'utterly bereft' after taking drug as part of experiment to show effects on the brain *
> ...


When sold legally there is no harm because it will be labeled with THC percentage just like alcohol would list its alcohol content. Just because it screws up a noob is not a good excuse to ban all cannabis.. if that were the case nobody would be allowed to control anything that goes into their body, even water... Water is toxic at the right dosage. 

And before he blames the weed we can say this man was already stupid to begin with.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you are under the weather Pap.

Off work and checking the Sour Kosher in ~20 minutes when 
the day starts. It finishes Week Eight in three days. I want to 
go at least Nine Weeks.

See ya!

JD


----------



## moondance (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got in from a hockey watching party at a casino. My wife and brother in law thought it would be good for me to get out of the house. I had a good time, not to partial to the casino end but it's not for everyone I guess. The fireballs are vigorous guys and they clone so well I can't belive it, ever thing in the clone dome is happy. I can wait to flower them out. I am off to smoke down. Hope your all happy, healthy, wealth and wise, Peace MD.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 18, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Hope everyone had a great day this year seems to be flying by so let's make everyday count guys.
> View attachment 3354498


That's some sweet sugar you have there NYC.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 19, 2015)

Morning 600 

here is a cool little link for you all about using the moon phase to help you grow.

http://www.gardeningbythemoon.com/phases.html


*"Gravitational pull influences moisture in soil"*

*"seeds will absorb the most water at the time of the full moon."*

During full moon is highest root growth (sowing seeds)
After full moon is resting period (good for pruning, xplanting, harvesting)
New moon is balanced root and foliage growth 
after new moon until full moon is when the strongest growth in foliage occurs.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2015)

So tomorrow is gonna rock as @natro.hydro is coming over we gonna trim a couple plants /make hash and smoke a couple strains he is bringing as well as my ghost/M+M/GoldenGoat+PCK and Some of my Frenchy C99 hash that has a 3 month cure(it was insane strong at 2 months). I bet he will want a couple seeds i have also since I have around 25 strains maybe more. Oh M+M is a RM3 strain that tastes like Jolly Rancher Watermelon/apple to me so sweet its like desert. @RM3 you rock and thank you for teaching me so much. My garden has advanced 300% from your help.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 19, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> So tomorrow is gonna rock as @natro.hydro is coming over we gonna trim a couple plants /make hash and smoke a couple strains he is bringing as well as my ghost/M+M/GoldenGoat+PCK and Some of my Frenchy C99 hash that has a 3 month cure(it was insane strong at 2 months). I bet he will want a couple seeds i have also since I have around 25 strains maybe more. Oh M+M is a RM3 strain that tastes like Jolly Rancher Watermelon/apple to me so sweet its like desert. @RM3 you rock and thank you for teaching me so much. My garden has advanced 300% from your help.


and I thank you, most think I'm full of crap


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2015)

RM3 said:


> and I thank you, most think I'm full of crap


I will say this I seen your lab results I have smoked a couple of your strains and they are always top shelf. You are the reason most everyone around here use Sulfur. They will get it or they wont. I decided I wanted to save a few years of mistakes. Now in 1 year I can grow top shelf smoke. I cant wait for the CTF to get flowered. I would say to all at club600 RM3 knows his way to a perfection. there are several ways to do it. master your way. I use RM3's way with my own touch on it. I have a ways to get to RM3's level. Okay just wanted to say that. I am baked.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 19, 2015)

RM3 said:


> and I thank you, most think I'm full of crap


Please! I learned a TON from your site! Stay persistent and we can help get rid of some of the crap info that flows freely around the cannabis world. There's certain people you can tell know their shit. You do, and have a demeanor that doesn't scare anyone off (*cough cough* Uncle Ben [who also knows his shit]). People who really want to be better growers will read through the BS, and get the "nuggets" of good info. Keep it up RM3!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 19, 2015)

I couldn't wait I flipped the CP, PWxOG, Extrema today now just feed and wait.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I couldn't wait I flipped the CP, PWxOG, Extrema today now just feed and wait.


I find the flip is what gets me stoked for buds. You just know you are making the switch to better things!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Please! I learned a TON from your site! Stay persistent and we can help get rid of some of the crap info that flows freely around the cannabis world. There's certain people you can tell know their shit. You do, and have a demeanor that doesn't scare anyone off (*cough cough* Uncle Ben [who also knows his shit]). People who really want to be better growers will read through the BS, and get the "nuggets" of good info. Keep it up RM3!


Yes there are around 10 or so who are here that can dance with the best. They know who they are. The rest are learning still(me especially). This is why are here. for the new proved way to do it better. UB and RM3 are masters. They have 2 diff styles with many same ways. I thank you all for all you do as I am paying attention and learning. I am a student and hope I always am a student.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 19, 2015)

@DCobeen - Did you ever start a journal with the CTF HPS/T5 test grow?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2015)

Watup crew. One more week for dogs. And they get chopped


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> @DCobeen - Did you ever start a journal with the CTF HPS/T5 test grow?


Not here as this is RM3 strain and I am doing it on his site. I do post progress here and there on here. CTF strain which was over 90% amber when harvested. It tested 25% THC 5% CBD. now how he describes amber is diff then most understand so here is a link http://growhappyplants.com/look.html


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2015)

yes dog is a great strain cant wait till you smoking it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 19, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watup crew. One more week for dogs. And they get chopped



nice. Ive been enjoying some dog lately. 

I feel like I have my own dispensary lately. I go out to load up my little jars and there are like 12 dank choices. I love variety so much... LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I couldn't wait I flipped the CP, PWxOG, Extrema today now just feed and wait.


That swamp wreck ( pw x og ) just may be the last of those beans. we will see if the pw mom makes the trip so i hope you got some clones
Well we will be loaded tonight, and have to pick up our new wills in the morning. Then we will be on our way north west


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2015)

bro if someone has your cuts they can get to me and I can make sure its continued on. I cant wait for you to land and get a place. It's the stake in the land we need.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watup crew. One more week for dogs. And they get chopped


I have been loving the 2010 dog


Mohican said:


>


The ones there are pw x og #1 ( orange cleaner) x ?
I have plenty of beans from what i grew out
Plus there are 2 cuts i have saved the #7 & #5


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2015)

I put them into bloom last night.....but there are 3 clones of each.


cof


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Fat Tuesday!
> 
> Here are some duck pictures to make you smile:
> 
> ...


why the cats look like they hungry lol ( I love cats)


@HydroGp nice looking plant too btw


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That swamp wreck ( pw x og ) just may be the last of those beans. we will see if the pw mom makes the trip so i hope you got some clones
> Well we will be loaded tonight, and have to pick up our new wills in the morning. Then we will be on our way north west


I hope you and Mo keep them going, out of this grow the PWxOG has the best structure I've seen and it doesn't
give a damn how you feed it. I kept uping the food on 1 of the 3 and it would not burn but it got huge! 
it grew so much the last few days it got a sunburn, 4" the last 3 or 4 days I had to move it between the lights.
If it smokes as good as it grows it's a knock out!
On the other hand is Extrema those damn things grow all over the place like vines they have their own idea
what direction to grow in. I have to build cages to accommodate and control the stretch.
CP has 2 phenos 1 real tall with tight branches and 2 short and bushy with a wide spread of branches
I'll try to get some pix up later.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That swamp wreck ( pw x og ) just may be the last of those beans. we will see if the pw mom makes the trip so i hope you got some clones
> Well we will be loaded tonight, and have to pick up our new wills in the morning. Then we will be on our way north west


 u in ca?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I hope you and Mo keep them going, out of this grow the PWxOG has the best structure I've seen and it doesn't
> give a damn how you feed it. I kept uping the food on 1 of the 3 and it would not burn but it got huge!
> it grew so much the last few days it got a sunburn, 4" the last 3 or 4 days I had to move it between the lights.
> If it smokes as good as it grows it's a knock out!
> ...


Hell yea that exstrema is a viney sob and is about to get more viney


209 Cali closet grower said:


> u in ca?


 I am in louisiana and on my way to eugene OR, and will pass through CA next week some time.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 19, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> u in ca?


No, unfortunately I'm on the side with -40 wind chill and more snow than I need.
I would like to move west but family issues are preventing it right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I put them into bloom last night.....but there are 3 clones of each.
> 
> 
> cof


Good i need the Blue dream and cherry pie again
Cat unplugged the cloner the second night and it fubar some of them


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea that exstrema is a viney sob and is about to get more viney
> 
> I am in louisiana and on my way to eugene OR, and will pass through CA next week some time.


I'm going to build cages out of 2" stock fence and do some weaving with it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm going to build cages out of 2" stock fence and do some weaving with it.


I am just going to run a bunch of the southern thunder and find a pheno with the med propertys and not as stringy


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That swamp wreck ( pw x og ) just may be the last of those beans. we will see if the pw mom makes the trip so i hope you got some clones
> Well we will be loaded tonight, and have to pick up our new wills in the morning. Then we will be on our way north west


Good luck, enjoy the country side and keep us posted on your progress.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Good luck, enjoy the country side and keep us posted on your progress.
> Have a safe trip.


Thanks i need to be packing now. Stoped for some dinner and a brake


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks i need to be packing now. Stoped for some dinner and a break


Wish it was a smoke brake


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good i need the Blue dream and cherry pie again
> Cat unplugged the cloner the second night and it fubar some of them


They're in veg. I haven't had the space for clones until recently.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> They're in veg. I haven't had the space for clones until recently.
> 
> 
> cof


Its not like i am ever going to run out of stuff to grow


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2015)

DAAaaaAAAAAMMMMMMM.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2015)

Safe Travel Doc!

Working to live. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> DAAaaaAAAAAMMMMMMM.


Only a couple million there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Safe Travel Doc!
> 
> Working to live. :0)
> 
> JD


And living to work
Thanks!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 19, 2015)

HOLY FUCK DOC! thats a lot of seeds. How goes the packing?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> HOLY FUCK DOC! thats a lot of seeds. How goes the packing?


Could be better but we will make it. Still have to hit the lawyer and the post office before we leave in the morning. Bon fire here in just a bit. We can only take so much


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

I am more excited about the unmarked bag!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yea you would have to ask bob and dez about that. They were shuffing the beans.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 19, 2015)

Hold fuck doc I'll come up for a week or two in the summer to help with trimming I'll work for some of those magic beans


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2015)

Very excited to grow these little yins. I was a bit dubious when I saw the weed they came from, but after smoking it and then staring at the stars for a........ well, lets just say a good while, I kind of fell in love with it. These seeds come from Swaziland, my friends gets his stash from a guy who brings it back to SA in a canoe. It was very compact but you'd expect that from weed that is being transported. The buds were still fat though and although it didn't smell too great the taste was really nice and the high was a winner in my book (and i normally prefer indicas.) Holy shit this stuff had me dreaming some tripped out stuff, which is not something that normally happens when I smoke. Luckily for me my friend is the partner of my wifes best friend so it all made it kind of acceptable for me to be smoking up on holiday
When we went up East we went on a small hike across some forest area and down onto some epic sand dunes. We got to a clearing and were able to look down onto the beach, I couldn't see any ganja, but holy fuk I could smell it. Someone had a very nice coffee smelling tree growing somewhere. IF I hadn't been with my inlaws and carrying my son on my back I would have definitely wanted to get a look at it. My mother inlaw said that she had been told there was a 'dagga'plant somewhere on the trail.
Anyhoo - Swazi beans>


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2015)

A slightly better pic>


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2015)

Few holiday pics>
Concert at Kirstenbosch gardens CApe Town - went to see Freshly Ground.

Varius flowers>
 
 
 
Praying mantis>
 
Trees that LST themselves
 
Storms River mouth Tsitsikamma National Park.
 
Sand Dunes at Port Alfred>

 
 
 

Peace, DST


----------



## Figgy (Feb 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Few holiday pics>
> Concert at Kirstenbosch gardens CApe Town - went to see Freshly Ground.
> View attachment 3355356
> Varius flowers>
> ...


The river and sand dunes look beautiful. Great pics!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Few holiday pics>
> Concert at Kirstenbosch gardens CApe Town - went to see Freshly Ground.
> View attachment 3355356
> Varius flowers>
> ...


Hell yea D!


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Few holiday pics>
> Concert at Kirstenbosch gardens CApe Town - went to see Freshly Ground.
> View attachment 3355356
> Varius flowers>
> ...


no food pics?!?!?!
600 gang is slacking lol


----------



## moondance (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys I am seeing roots up the stems of the fireballs out in open not I rooter plug . time to up pot or let them get bigger?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2015)

I get stem roots on all of the bigger girls. More soil never hurts


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 20, 2015)

With my 8'radiant reflector i need 8' ducting and an 8' fan correct, those green inline fan work good? and i need some good pots as well.

Whats a reliable ppm meter and ph meter (idk if i should use two in one or not whatever works?)

Do those fabric smart pots work well?


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 20, 2015)

Week 7 here we come, start swelling and putting on some weight, to me this is almost as bad as sexing them, I said almost. Dr D 10 weeks from 12/12 or there abouts for the D_K ? I used to think I knew what I wanted then I started reading RM3 stuff and now ???


----------



## bellcore (Feb 20, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> You can use special kitty fragrance free clay litter also to add instead of vermiculite. Its less than $3 a bag(walmart) but you have to rinse it first. I add it and it works great.


I just picked up a couple bags. Why the need to rinse?


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 20, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I just picked up a couple bags. Why the need to rinse?


its probably dusty like perlite and vermiculite


----------



## moondance (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Mohican, first time using rapid rooter and wow 8 days and full roots on all but 2 ed's had to go back under the dome for a few days. I love fireballs they clone quick as hell. Doc hope your travels are safe dude.


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2015)

Had to hand feed these lil ones.....
 
Well,close to hand feeding...
 
I need to find a better food supply.


----------



## moondance (Feb 20, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> With my 8'radiant reflector i need 8' ducting and an 8' fan correct, those green inline fan work good? and i need some good pots as well.
> 
> Whats a reliable ppm meter and ph meter (idk if i should use two in one or not whatever works?)
> 
> Do those fabric smart pots work well?


If 8" is your choice then yes 8" ducting and such. never used a ppm meter so no clue. I use pots recycled from the garden center but I hear good things about the self pruning pots.


----------



## moondance (Feb 20, 2015)

Keeping those fed would be a priority, poor little guys need some protein!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2015)

I was messing with a spider the other day too. His legs got stuck together somehow and I was trying to unstick them. I did, but about 5 minutes later the guy died. I guess my calling was not spider surgeon. :/


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2015)

Shexy arm shot, Jig lmfao.....


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2015)

Here's a little dude I saw on holiday>


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 21, 2015)

G13 labs White Lavender at 65 days after flip.
Not a keeper, imo but I did pollinate a lower branch lightly because she smelled so good.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2015)

@DST - Did you bring her home?

We got some Christmas wreaths from Oregon one year and when I opened the door one evening there was a mantid on the door. It was cold so I used an empty aquarium as a home with nice twigs and soil and some fresh crickets.

Every morning we would let her outside and every evening she would be back at the door. Now our yard is filled with them. All of her descendants I imagine.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2015)

No, I left it be. I did take some snips from a basil plant in my mother in laws garden. Wrapped it up in kitchen paper and popped it in a brown bag to be put into my suitcase (the snips I took were flowered and seeded so hoping the seeds will be ok). I went to check it out before I left and a luminous green spider crawled out of the paper bag, lol. I let that escape! NO surprise customs folks don't like people bringing back plants from strange places!


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2015)

What I can say about my respective grows that I am only by the grace of the FSM involved in, is that the plants are at least alive! TLC was required on many levels. My dogs have been trained a bit (they were mostly doing tha gansta lean against the light) and I have flipped them into flower. I have a couple of Blue Pits and Deep Blues in the mix, and a couple of things in veg.
Button ben is....alive. Mostly Fireballs down there. look like they have gone through hell and back, so after todays visit got some more tlc to give there as well. They looked very hungry and some of the fans where wiped out, looked like autumn had set in early...ffs.
This is button ben, i'll get pics of mine up later. Gave them a light feed, then another feed today, should brighten them up. Need to get them into bigger pots for flowering.

Laters, Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 21, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey guys I am seeing roots up the stems of the fireballs out in open not I rooter plug . time to up pot or let them get bigger?


What do they look like underneath the plug?


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

how are your ladies doing om? any recent pics of the coco plants?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2015)

As many club members as we have I don't believe there are any members from Washington. 

*Welcome to CannaCon! World's Largest Marijuana convention features weed-enhanced BBQ sauces, pot growing seminars... and even Chong showed up*

*Three-day expo in Seattle brought together buyers, exhibitors and appreciators of the medical and recreational weed industry*
*Seminars included the history of industrial hemp and 'How to Control the Climate of Your Indoor Grow'*
*Comedian and marijuana activist Tommy Chong of 'Cheech and Chong' promoted hemp drink and wipes that get rid of cannabis smell *
*Chong said he always knew 'pot was good for you' and believes national marijuana legalization is inevitable *
By Anneta Konstantinides For Dailymail.com
Published: 01:51 EST, 21 February 2015 | Updated: 07:34 EST, 21 February 2015



One of the world's largest conventions took place this weekend, but there wasn't a single action hero or comic book character in site. 
Instead there was enhanced barbecue sauce, creams and plenty of new growing machines, all of which were designed to taste like or make one thing: Weed. 
Seattle's CannaCon convention, the largest marijuana convention in the world, kicked-off this weekend and painted the town green. 
Scroll down for video 






A distributor of indoor garden growing supplies stands inside a growing structure. Seattle's CannaCon is the largest marijuana convention in the world






A marijuana producer shows off his botanical extraction machine, which is used to create hash oil. CannaCon features three days of seminars for visitors who had business on their mind 






But there was plenty to taste too. Eric Schneider, owner of 'The Sauce Guy' barbecue sauce, showed off a new version of his sauce that was infused with cannabis hash oil 

*Share this article*
Share
The three-day expo, which ends Saturday, brings together buyers, exhibitors and appreciators of the medical and recreational marijuana industry, according to the Associated Press. 
While some visitors came merely for a taste, others visiting the expo had business on their mind. 
For $100, growers had access three days worth of seminars that included lectures such as ‘The Jaw-Dropping US History of Industrial Hemp’ and ‘How to Properly and Effectively Control the Climate of Your Indoor Grow’.






Comedian and marijuana activist Tommy Chong made an appearance to promote his products 'Chongwater' and 'smoke wipes', which get rid of the smell of marijuana from one's clothes 






Chong said that he always knew 'pot was good for you' and that national legalization of weed was inevitable






There were no superhero capes at this convention, but there were Bob Marley backpacks as roller-skating women promoted a local medical marijuana dispensary 
There were tools on display as well, including pot trimmers, indoor garden tents and even a machine that creates hash oil. 
Instead of capes, girls with Bob Marley packs on their back advertised a local medical marijuana dispensary. 
And even Tommy Chong, half of the famous comedian stoner duo 'Cheech and Chong' and a prominent marijuana activist, was on hand to promote products and discuss his favorite herb. 













Products on display included 'Chongwater,' Tommy Chong's hemp-infused beverage, and the cannabis-infused 'Kush Creams' 






A businessman shows a prospective customer a blade from a mechanical pot trimming machine 






A display for a 'toker poker,' a combination lighter holder and pot smoking tool 
Chong, whose items include the hemp-infused 'Chongwater' and 'smoke swipes' to remove the smell of ganja from one's clothes, said he always knew 'pot was good for you'. 
'I'm a cancer survivor thanks to pot and I like to give back to the community when I can,' he told The News Tribune. 
Chong, who spent nine months in jail in 2003 for distributing 7,500 bongs, said the legalization of marijuana was an inevitable 'tsunami'. 
'Either you flow with it or get out of the way, or it will bury you.' 
Marijuana became legal in Washington, and Colorado, in the 2012 election after state voters approved to legalization recreational weed for adults. 






The three-day expo kicked-off earlier this week and will end on Saturday 






Marijuana became legal in Washington, and Colorado, in the 2012 election after state voters approved to legalization recreational weed for adults

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2962652/Seattle-s-CannaCon-world-s-largest-marijuana-convention.html#ixzz3SOWgu4qP 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> how are your ladies doing om? any recent pics of the coco plants?


Yes trying to get them up, will be back later today I have to build fence cages around my Extrema
the girls are growing like vines! The PWxOG tall pheno is about 4' and the CP are massive bushes.
I've been having trouble with the computer or the computer is having trouble with me but I'll
get some pics up later I promise.
The coir seems to be easier to read then the plants in soil but they do eat a lot and grow faster than
soil grows. I'll know better after my third grow but #2 is teaching me a lot.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2015)

Doc Amber t. Is a Washingtonian. Maybe she was there? Well dat... We're you?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2015)

I forgot about her. She has moved a few times.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2015)

Indeed. It's hard keeping tabs on all the members here. Especially when we keep moving.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 21, 2015)

Gotta stay one step ahead.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2015)

Lived in 7 states in the past 10 years,,, hope I stay where I am for a bit! I've learned not to accumulate too much unessisary "stuff".


----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2015)

hey guys....what effects would constantly low humidity cause? Like 30% rh. Would that make plants droopy?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys....what effects would constantly low humidity cause? Like 30% rh. Would that make plants droopy?



Not in my experience, 30% is fine IMO.
Too much or too little water will make em droop,,, disease can do it too.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2015)

Good to see ya back around @DST


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 21, 2015)

Dog growing up nice
 

Purple Ryder Auto
 

Pineapple Kush
 

Anahiem Og
 
Lower bud shot
 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend 

YOUR BOY NY


----------



## moondance (Feb 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What do they look like underneath the plug?


They looked really good so I got them into some pro mix last night. All had roots and good roots shit one had a little ball of roots on the end lol. I love me some rapid rooter now, first time I every used them and roots in 8 days. I think I just freaked out a little is all, smoked a joint and all was good!


----------



## moondance (Feb 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys....what effects would constantly low humidity cause? Like 30% rh. Would that make plants droopy?


I am in 20% and lower and all good, but It will change when it warms up.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 21, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am in 20% and lower and all good, but It will change when it warms up.


I'm also in the low twenties haven't seen it in the 30's in forever


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2015)

If in veg I make my RH around 50% if in flower I dont like it over 40% but 30% is fine in flower just kinda low for veg.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2015)

You can put a bowl of water in your room to raise the humidity.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2015)

Yea i been noticing the majority get drooping in the afternoon, 30% rh and 82 degrees at the highest and they were all looking droopy. I raised the humidity up into the 40%'s temps down to 74 and now they are back to normal...Fucking weird! I think part of it is they were just transplanted into bigger pots, maybe the roots haven't spread out enough.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 21, 2015)

I had to put a 5 gal humidifier in my room, fill it every day and still have 24% it will
go up to 35% or so after I water. It has been as low as12%.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 21, 2015)

moondance said:


> They looked really good so I got them into some pro mix last night. All had roots and good roots shit one had a little ball of roots on the end lol. I love me some rapid rooter now, first time I every used them and roots in 8 days. I think I just freaked out a little is all, smoked a joint and all was good!


I can't clone because of my room setup but a friend always "looks up their skirts" with his cloner.
I just used powdered hormone stimulator when I did do a few.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea i been noticing the majority get drooping in the afternoon, 30% rh and 82 degrees at the highest and they were all looking droopy. I raised the humidity up into the 40%'s temps down to 74 and now they are back to normal...Fucking weird! I think part of it is they were just transplanted into bigger pots, maybe the roots haven't spread out enough.


 yes they love a balance. also running over 80F can lower your THC. try to stay below it.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 21, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> yes they love a balance. also running over 80F can lower your THC. try to stay below it.


Is that forreal bro I know for certain it gets hotter than 80 In Jamaica and they've got some bomb smoke


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2015)

Cannacon looks cool. Way to go Washington! I am fukkin living in a backward ass country called the Netherlands now, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2015)

My bp growing funny this.is all 1 plant
 
 
 

And heres another


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks like a bollock to me Bud. Hasn't happened to me with the BP, but I have heard a few others showing a ball here or there. As for strange growth, I have seen the 3 headed trait in a few phenos, and some strange growth. Perhaps that comes from the Deep Purple that was used at the start by Mr West. Doubt it would be any of the clone only's that are in the mix....


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2015)

Talking of things Blue. Here's my Deep Blue Male. Soz, phone camera pics so lightings a bit off. Nice fruity armpit stench to this dude. Stout as well.



Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok I think a keep it out for risk of seeds. And give me space for my other 9 females to spread out as its gettimg cramp amd I wana flip next week


----------



## Figgy (Feb 22, 2015)

Noticed this pine tree while taking the dogs out this morning. Looks like it was topped and supercroped.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2015)

I looks like I have too many plants in flower. The lower plants are all getting too big and there were only two males to pull. I will be harvesting the ones on the shelf soon and may have to remove the shelves to let the ones on the floor finish.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi guys, first grow in just over a year off (not through choice), had to buy new equipment and get used to growing in a new house in a smaller space.

12 different strains in a 1.2m x 1.2m under a 600, 15 days since flip, er...bit tight in there 




Topped n lollipopped in 6.5ltr pots with plant magic soil n nutes.

FEMS
th seeds - underdawg og / snowbud
hso - green crack / pineapple skunk / trainwreck
bomb - cherrybomb
dna - sour kosher
r.p - silver kush
white lable - skunk #1
? - either thc bomb or holy grail kush, slight mix up with seed

REGS
mates - blueberry x cheese, probably a decade old these seeds, top shelf smoke
mine - cheese x holiday shit


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2015)

Rocking it #4!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2015)

Numberfour how long u veg for I plan on putting 8 plants in my 3x3ft cuboard in 6.5ltr pots 8 every 4 weeks under a 400 or 600 depending on heat the 8 at the back of this pic is what going in first


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

Watup my crew.

Some pics of purple cadilac, purple cush, fire og


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

My keeper dog


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 22, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watup my crew.
> 
> Some pics of purple cadilac, purple cush, fire og


How you get your girls so tall what's the veg time ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

Also went to Motown and got Purpleberry bay strain- GDP x blue berry

Got lemon pie- cherry pie x lemon haze. Said she came out with a sticky smelly lemon taste.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> How you get your girls so tall what's the veg time ?


 running a 600 mh. 18 hrs. With GH nutes


----------



## numberfour (Feb 22, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Rocking it #4!


thanks 



budolskie said:


> Numberfour how long u veg for I plan on putting 8 plants in my 3x3ft cuboard in 6.5ltr pots 8 every 4 weeks under a 400 or 600 depending on heat the 8 at the back of this pic is what going in first View attachment 3356964


Too long really, seeds were popped very late November, and kept in a Secret Jardin DP90 under a t5 4 bulb . I was planning on flowering in early January but was kicked off the dole in December so couldn't afford to buy new gear...had to get the kids xmas presents instead lol. Cant really advise whats the best veg time but the 6.5ltr pots fill with roots quickly. 

Here's most of the tops off the flowering plants, they have already been topped, looking for a few keepers before I start hitting some of the BB seeds I have from last year that I didn't get to pop. Yeah that's a small carbon filter as my cheese (far right) stinks to heaven.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 22, 2015)

Before lights on. Green dogs.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 22, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Is that forreal bro I know for certain it gets hotter than 80 In Jamaica and they've got some bomb smoke


I read a scientific study of lab reports that proves going over 80F will lower the THC and raise the CBD in plants. I cant remember what page it is on but its over at RM3's site. I need to find it so I can post it here. I am gonna see if I can find the report again. I try to keep my flower temps at 76-78 high(lights on) and 50-60 F low(lights off). I will go ask for the report again.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2015)

Summertime here gets over 100f regularly, aug-october is a bit cooler. That said I've had some real real nice smoke that was grown OD here.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2015)

Straight from my cloner into a round pot for say a week under a 2 bulb t5 then into flower cab in a 6.5 a be happy with an oz a plant 8 every 4 weeks I plan on running


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 22, 2015)

numberfour said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on they look happy. 



HydroGp said:


> Before lights on. Green dogs.
> View attachment 3357042 View attachment 3357043 View attachment 3357044


They look like mine bro well done. I do push it a bit on nutes not that i go high I just feed/feed/feed/water/cal-mag(molasses)/MIR/feed/feed/feed/water/cal-mag/MIR repeat while in veg.Flower is diff. But my PPM is 400-550 ppm all the time. If I see to much Dark green I change from 24-8-16 to 1-4-5 or 1-5-4 ratio till they lighting up just a tiny bit. 

I am so dam baked again and @natro.hydro can smoke circles around me. Waiting to see what he thinks of the Frenchy C99 at 3 month cure.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 22, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Summertime here gets over 100f regularly, aug-october is a bit cooler. That said I've had some real real nice smoke that was grown OD here.


 yes I do like CBD's and as THC breaks down it changes the high. Nothing wrong with that. CTF tested at 25% THC/ 5% CBD. SO with high heats it would be more like 21% THC/8% CBD I would guess with higher temps. Still would be amazing as I love the affects of the CBD in it. Temps play a huge role on THC as does Drying/Curing. Its up to the Grower if he/she/they want to achieve. Dont get me wrong THC turning into CBD's is and can be a good thing. I am not judging just informing. I like weed period.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2015)

OK I'm going to try to upload some pics.    OK, I got it to work!
1- Extrema caged, 2- PWxOG FIM'D, 3- CP 2 phenos, 4- PWxOG Extrema


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice room old man..


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2015)

oldman
Your ladies are looking good. The extrema will stop stretching and fill in some nice hard nuggets.

Dr is on the road. He didn't get started until yesterday and was moving slow due to an un-balanced load and some minor mechanical issues. He's at a relatives residence and getting things straightened out before continuing.....they have re-loaded the trailer and will service the vehicles tomorrow.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the update cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> oldman
> Your ladies are looking good. The extrema will stop stretching and fill in some nice hard nuggets.
> 
> Dr is on the road. He didn't get started until yesterday and was moving slow due to an un-balanced load and some minor mechanical issues. He's at a relatives residence and getting things straightened out before continuing.....they have re-loaded the trailer and will service the vehicles tomorrow.
> ...


Thanks for the news on Doc and thanks for the word on Extrema I was worried about those girls I thought they'd
take over the whole damn room(little shop of horrors) that's why I caged them in. I wish I didn't lose the other plants 
I have a wasted sq. meter of space and 1 light.
Out of the 3 strains I'm really impressed with the Purple Wreck x OG that is a beautiful plant and responds well
to what ever you do with it.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 22, 2015)

you welcome. Yeah Doc is driving most of usa as we speak. he is zip and zagging a path to his new home in OR. I cant wait.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> yes I do like CBD's and as THC breaks down it changes the high. Nothing wrong with that. CTF tested at 25% THC/ 5% CBD. SO with high heats it would be more like 21% THC/8% CBD I would guess with higher temps. Still would be amazing as I love the affects of the CBD in it. Temps play a huge role on THC as does Drying/Curing. Its up to the Grower if he/she/they want to achieve. Dont get me wrong THC turning into CBD's is and can be a good thing. I am not judging just informing. I like weed period.


Anyone with arthritis or other skeletal pain should love the mighty CBD it's a life saver in more ways than one
my son with MS can't function without it let alone what RSO has done.
Besides THC is only one of the 73 possible active cannabinoids..


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 22, 2015)

That is why they can't synthesize it. You can't beat what God can create.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> That is why they can't synthesize it. You can't beat what God can create.
> 
> 
> cof


Amen.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Anyone with arthritis or other skeletal pain should love the mighty CBD it's a life saver in more ways than one
> my son with MS can't function without it let alone what RSO has done.
> Besides THC is only one of the 73 possible active cannabinoids..


there are like 210 cannabinoids in a female plant and 240 in a prego plant. I am seeing that my prego plants have a more calming affect on me. Maybe its me being high but I really think when I smoke thats left from a seed plant I am so much calmer. Has anyone else felt that? Oh THC is what kills cancer acording to 
*Dr.Christina Sanchez *


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> there are like 210 cannabinoids in a female plant and 240 in a prego plant. I am seeing that my prego plants have a more calming affect on me. Maybe its me being high but I really think when I smoke thats left from a seed plant I am so much calmer. Has anyone else felt that? Oh THC is what kills cancer acording to
> *Dr.Christina Sanchez *


I swear that's why us "old timers" say it was better in the day, it was because we were smoking seeded
not sinse and it would be shed cured slowly. It gave a more "deep" stone, to many of us more satisfying.
More than a few have agreed with me when I brought this up many times.


----------



## moondance (Feb 23, 2015)

*Two Bills Introduced in Congress to Legalize and Legitimize Marijuana on a Federal Level*
*http://thefreethoughtproject.com/bills-introduced-congress-legalize-legitimize-marijuana-federal-level/*

*It's about Damn Time!*


----------



## budolskie (Feb 23, 2015)

Well spaced out, 2 blue pits 
 

3 purple lemons


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Figgy (Feb 23, 2015)

^^^^ OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> oldman
> Your ladies are looking good. The extrema will stop stretching and fill in some nice hard nuggets.
> 
> Dr is on the road. He didn't get started until yesterday and was moving slow due to an un-balanced load and some minor mechanical issues. He's at a relatives residence and getting things straightened out before continuing.....they have re-loaded the trailer and will service the vehicles tomorrow.
> ...


He is also gonna see about moving the axle on the trailer a foot to keep it from swaying.
@oldman60 yes I do agree that we need more cbd's in the week. 
that is why @RM3 bred it back into his CTF strain.

I fired up my aero cloner and running it to balance the ph then I am taking cuts and getting ready for another run as I have been harvesting Ghost/C99/MM/HH/GG and honeybee already and still have 20 plants left to harvest.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

what did he do to get a pitchfork up the ass?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys. I bought my tickets for spannabis and then i notice the tickets need to be picked up 3 days before the venue.. But then searching their site it says i can print out the tickets in one of their automats on the day.. Annoying but to have them sent was more than the tickets themselfs..

Pretty sad i was too late at the dab-a-doo. Would be great to be a judge in 50 different concentrates. But they are all sold out..
Ive tried to reach out to a few cannabis clubs in barcelona hopeing for membership but no reply's yet..
Guess they are pretty booked around the dates.
Found a few cannabis tours. Better get booking.
Any suggestions?

Gonna have my frankenstein looking buddy with us. Fun no doubt 
Its filling my mind and there is yet a month to go


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone else here have a 600 watt mh / hps light crammed in a 4x2x5 tent (or something similar in space)? I'm having problems with cooling and I need some tips. I have an Apollo 600 watt with a cool tube paired with a 190cfm I line fan. With the fan on max and an ambient temperature of 68 I can only get my tent down around 78 - 75, even with an additional 100cfm fan pulling air from the top of the tent and out through a cf.


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Anyone else here have a 600 watt mh / hps light crammed in a 4x2x5 tent (or something similar in space)? I'm having problems with cooling and I need some tips. I have an Apollo 600 watt with a cool tube paired with a 190cfm I line fan. With the fan on max and an ambient temperature of 68 I can only get my tent down around 78 - 75, even with an additional 100cfm fan pulling air from the top of the tent and out through a cf.


i used a clip on fan on the open end of econwing reflector and 4" exhaust near the rear of the bulb. exhaust and cord for light exit tent at same spot. blowing through carbon filter. to keep dust down i used carbon prefilter on the intake near the bottom of the tent. also helps to keep light out of the intake.

i also couldn't get my canopy temps much more than 10 degrees warmer than ambient. my suggestion is dropping ambient temp or getting a taller tent.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 23, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> i used a clip on fan on the open end of econwing reflector and 4" exhaust near the rear of the bulb. exhaust and cord for light exit tent at same spot. blowing through carbon filter. to keep dust down i used carbon prefilter on the intake near the bottom of the tent. also helps to keep light out of the intake.
> 
> i also couldn't get my canopy temps much more than 10 degrees warmer than ambient. my suggestion is dropping ambient temp or getting a taller tent.


I think a taller tent may be my only realistic option. That or buying a much larger exhaust fan, which I don't want to do because of noise (I sleep in the same room as my garden). I'm lucky that it's winter and my tent is right next to a window so I can point my intake directly at my window and suck that cold air in. I assume without that variable I wouldn't even be able to run my 600 watt at 50% without turning my tent into a sauna. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2015)

I always used a 6" 450 cfm fan. Did the job pretty well


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2015)

that was cooling a 1000 w in a 2x3x9 closet.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I have a 400cfm in a 3x3x8. Works, but during the summer it's hard to keep temps out of the 80s.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> I think a taller tent may be my only realistic option. That or buying a much larger exhaust fan, which I don't want to do because of noise (I sleep in the same room as my garden). I'm lucky that it's winter and my tent is right next to a window so I can point my intake directly at my window and suck that cold air in. I assume without that variable I wouldn't even be able to run my 600 watt at 50% without turning my tent into a sauna.
> Thanks for the advice


There are fans that are mounted in rubber cushions that run quiet.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2015)

Seen people box the fan with MFD wood. Can't here the hmmm. Might do that my self. If I run another 6'' in my room


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 23, 2015)

Shitty pics of dog 3 I. Copped. Lol now I think it was dog3 with the lemon taste. Any was saving a clone of dog 3. Too


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 23, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Shitty pics of dog 3 I. Copped. Lol now I think it was dog3 with the lemon taste. Any was saving a clone of dog 3. Too


Nice buds Cali, I was just going to put up a porn call.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 23, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Seen people box the fan with MFD wood. Can't here the hmmm. Might do that my self. If I run another 6'' in my room


My 8x8 has 2 - 20" box fans and a 16" oscillating, keeps them swaying.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2015)

The box fans with the squirrel fan inside are the business, very quiet. Saying that I just got 2 x 8 inch inline fans without the boxes.....someone is making a fortune on those buggers.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> There are fans that are mounted in rubber cushions that run quiet.
> 
> 
> cof


Have you any experience with any specific fan like this? I like this idea a lot.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a window ac to keep the temps down for two 600w hps'.
Here is an example of a quiet fan.

























































 Can Fan 6" Inline Fan HO - 392CFM 
*List Price: $208.95

Our Price: $115.00 *
_*
Savings: $93.95*_





Can-Fans bring its innovation to market and sets a new standard for performance. The outstanding performance of these fans set them apart from the competition. Compact, quiet, easy installation, certified to CSA and UL standards and 5 year warranty make these fans an unbeatable value. Rated for continuous operation, Can-Fans can be used in commercial or residential applications. Paired with Can-Filters, you get True CFM.Super for odor and temperature control, this 138-watt, six-inch fan is extremely quiet and easy to install.

































this is from Cheaphydroponics
http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/category-s/1882.htm


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have a window ac to keep the temps down for two 600w hps'.
> Here is an example of a quiet fan.
> 
> 
> ...


The new can fan 6" HO also contain a temp sensor that can be set. When set temp is reached the fan increases to a higher speed. Find a Can66 filter to go with it and you are in good shape.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

@lordjin used a 1K in a tiny cab and grew killer diamond covered Tahoe OG nugs. He used AC and a res chiller.

From clone to chop took him 3 months and he was pulling 4 crops a year


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> The new can fan 6" HO also contain a temp sensor that can be set. When set temp is reached the fan increases to a higher speed. Find a Can66 filter to go with it and you are in good shape.


I use a 6" HO fan and a Can66 filter in my room.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I use a 6" HO fan and a Can66 filter in my room.


How long do they last for you and is in the tent extracting or at the end of the line?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2015)

Awesome  The #1 ranked cannabis club in Barcelona, Dragon Cannabis Club welcomes me as a member. Its a yearly membership but still nice price just for a few days 

Gave the 2. tent a round of chilli soap spray was gonna wait until PCK was mature but the floor is pretty full and think ill just flower as is in a few days.

My favorite black berry og is acting up. Twisted leafs on the top of the top bud makes me think it might have too much light. Not heat. But seems like the light has a high concentration right there. Running the hood as low as i can with a steady 24c. Aircooled hoods ftw. Need to order another one. Need bulb too so might just order a kit and get digital ballast while im at it.

spraying the chilli of and geting some pics


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 23, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Awesome  The #1 ranked cannabis club in Barcelona, Dragon Cannabis Club welcomes me as a member. Its a yearly membership but still nice price just for a few days
> 
> Gave the 2. tent a round of chilli soap spray was gonna wait until PCK was mature but the floor is pretty full and think ill just flower as is in a few days.
> 
> ...


Be weary of some of those new digital ballasts. A lot of people are complaining about crazy rf interference from them.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have a window ac to keep the temps down for two 600w hps'.
> Here is an example of a quiet fan.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... That price isnt bad at all! Thank you. You may have saved me some frustration.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2015)

that's awesome hydro. I bet they'll have in some good stuff for you to try. Are you hoping to try anything in particular. Like a strain or wax or something? Or just a bit of it all haha

you ever been to the Mediterranean before


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah im pretty happy about it  From reading up on rewievs the club seems to have it all.. From entertaintment in form of live music to playstation on big screens. "Donations" should be less then half of what a coffee shop in dam would take.
I am willing and wanting to try everything!  I must say i will be drawn to the dabbing tho.. I am really looking forward to smoking big bong hits of pure gold. Also just kicking it with local growers should be a great experience. Might smoke me down but i doubt it(Hope it).. 
This will be my 13-14th time visiting Spain  I love it. Been to Puerto Rico Gran Canaria about 10times. It never gets boring.
Ive allready rented a car. Its at the airport when we arrive and i will place it there when we leave.
Very nice. Price is 10$Total for all days including insurance. wtf... thats like crazy 
Looking at a Vespa for fun. Almost as cheap as the car.
Dang Jig after looking at google earth to see where abouts we all would be. I fell in love with the place your at. omg such beauty only exists in movies! Almost made me plan the drive but now i think ill be stuck at the club when im not at spannabis


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> How long do they last for you and is in the tent extracting or at the end of the line?


I replace the filters every year and it's just about due for a replacement. I have it set up in my flower room, extracting.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2015)

This is a good example of why mj has negative press. If you will note they use a synthetic drug which gives false results...

Why do cannabis users sometimes have difficulty speaking? Landmark study reveals how the drug impacts motor neurons

The University of Cadiz in Spain used synthetic analogues of marijuana on an animal tongue and found the they inhibit the information that reaches these neurons via synapses.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2015)

the bbog acting up.

Dog s1(#1)


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 23, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> the bbog acting up.
> View attachment 3357885
> Dog s1(#1)
> View attachment 3357886


For digital ballasts I know no rf from Galaxy or Nanolux and both are dimmable.


----------



## ghb (Feb 23, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> the bbog acting up.
> View attachment 3357885
> Dog s1(#1)
> View attachment 3357886



pluck all the balls off, they should stop growing after week 3 (ish) i freaked out when i had 11 dog s1 show hermies but the bud form the resulting grow was still some of the best i've smoked, glad i kept them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am in Tennessee and will have to wait a day or two. We have to wait for the ice in Arkansas to melt.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2015)

bummer. Doc.

I just got the tray.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2015)

Safe travels doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> bummer. Doc.
> 
> I just got the tray.


No man having a great vist. i haven't seen this part of the family in years.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No man having a great vist. i haven't seen this part of the family in years.


Awesome doc. Might as well have fun along the way. 

Take care and be safe


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Shitty pics of dog 3 I. Copped. Lol now I think it was dog3 with the lemon taste. Any was saving a clone of dog 3. Too


I see it yes very nice i would love to smoke some with you. great job bro.


DST said:


> The box fans with the squirrel fan inside are the business, very quiet. Saying that I just got 2 x 8 inch inline fans without the boxes.....someone is making a fortune . on those buggers.


Shoot a pic please. Mine are vibrating my house down. I have a 635 cfm 6" running at 300 cfm and man it vibrates the walls.



Mohican said:


> @lordjin used a 1K in a tiny cab and grew killer diamond covered Tahoe OG nugs. He used AC and a res chiller.
> 
> From clone to chop took him 3 months and he was pulling 4 crops a year


 I will visit you my brother. When I move to OR late this year I will have to take a road trip on my custom harley with my ole lady and say hello. I just want to say Thank You Mo as you are 1 straight up cool dude. You are 1 of the reasons I am still at RIU.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Mine are vibrating my house down.


I use styrofoam insulation under my fans to stop the noise.


----------



## moondance (Feb 23, 2015)

I hang mine with a nylon strap that generally come with can filters I only hear a little hum from fan internals. I can jump on the other laptop and upload a pic.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

Doc you have fun i have a couple questions. How done do you like you weed? Your plant is done with the trichomes? I can hang it now or wait call me bro. after you get to hang with family and drink that moonshine...


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

i want a pic of the box. My 6" is a 635 cfm mofo. it can sandbalst shit of you blow if on dirt your car will loose its pant. It needs a box. please box pics..


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

my 330 cfm whisperline inline is about half as loud as my 190 cfm centrifugal


----------



## moondance (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

hey all i can say the 2 best tasting strains I ahve tasted are Golden Goat X PCK and Ghost. If you get a chance to get either do so. PM.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking forward to some Ghost:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dc you up?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

yes i am.


Dr.D81 said:


> Dc you up?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> yes i am.


Cool i will call at 11. Sound good?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looking forward to some Ghost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am happy you got Ghost. It will be a favorite for sure.train her if you want bigger yields otherwise its medium yields. but quality and taste omg you will see. Enjoy her I do. favorite of all who taste her. doc your plant is ready for hanging tomorrow i think.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool i will call at 11. Sound good?


yes it does bro.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 23, 2015)

That is a great clips Who....it reminded me of this funny:





Hoping that this week treats you all well.

JD


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2015)

DC, here's a pic of the box fans>


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 24, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> my 330 cfm whisperline inline is about half as loud as my 190 cfm centrifugal


This is what I like to hear. What diameter is your 190cfm? And how loud is the air movement?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anyone have a spare million or two laying around?
The Ultimate Grow House
*Forget the greenhouse! This yellow and PURPLE house could solve food shortages by boosting plant growth with LED lights*

*Next-generation greenhouses use specific wavelengths of light to boost the growth, taste and even shelf life*
*Experts discovered that plants do not require the full spectrum of colours contained in ordinary daylight to grow, and have created a tailormade colour palette required to enhance the whole process of food production *
*LEDs have added advantage of giving off little heat, enabling the plants to be stacked in racks for added production*
By Sarah Griffiths for MailOnline
Published: 06:28 EST, 24 February 2015 | Updated: 07:30 EST, 24 February 2015





British scientists have developed sunlight-free greenhouses that could help boost food production in towns and cities.
The next-generation houses use specific wavelengths of light to boost the growth, taste and even the shelf life of fruits and vegetables.
Experts discovered that plants do not require the full spectrum of colours contained in ordinary daylight to grow and have created a tailormade colour palette of red and blue light that is required to enhance the whole process of food production.






Psychedelic: The new greenhouses use specific wavelengths of light to boost the growth, taste and even the shelf life of fruits and vegetables. The purple light is a specially calculated mixture of red and blue LEDS that makes plants thrive
Biologists at the Stockbridge Technology Centre (STC) found that plants exposed to a carefully calculated cocktail of red and blue light thrived at their state-of-the-art 10,000 square feet (929 square metre) research facility near Selby in North Yorkshire.
They discovered they are in control of the growing habits of plants and are able to increase yield and even boost flavour, using coloured bulbs.
LEDs also have the added advantage of giving off little heat, enabling the plants to be stacked in racks for added production.

Currently only half of food eaten in the UK is grown here, but the technology means that fruit could be produced using colourful LEDs in disused buildings and abandoned warehouses, instead of being imported from sun-drenched countries like Spain and Italy, for example.
Scientists hope the indoor greenhouses could be set up in populated urban areas, not only saving on space but allowing produce to get onto shop shelves much quicker, meaning that it would be fresher.
Project leader Dr Martin McPherson, who is science director of the STC, said: ‘Rather than having relatively short seasons for growing crops you could grow them all year round, and there's not much you can't grow once you've set up a facility with these LED lights.
See inside the next generation yellow and PURPLE house
 



Li






Urban farm of future? Experts discovered that plants do not require the full spectrum of colours contained in ordinary daylight to grow, and have created a tailormade colour palette required to enhance the whole process of food production. Because of this, urban farms could be set up inside derelict warehouses, for example












A bright idea: Dr Martin McPherson (pictured right) explained that the centre uses blue, reed and ‘far-red’ lights (shown in both images) to control plant growth. He believes that the lighting changes the shape of plants and their habits
*WHAT MIGHT URBAN FARMS OF THE FUTURE LOOK LIKE? *
A cocktail of coloured light produced by LEDS could be used instead of sunlight to grow fruit and vegetables.
Because no natural light is required, farms could be set up in warehouses and derelict buildings, for example.
Plants would likely be stacked in racks, because LEDS don’t give off much heat.
Food grown in such conditions may taste better, as scientists think the method can boost flavour, as well as increasing yields.
In-demand products could also be grown all year round and packed with extra nutrients.
Fruit and vegetables would be fresher if they are grown in cities, instead of being imported.
Scientists could change the colour of plants and vegetables as well as their taste, so you may be eating yellow carrots, in the future. 
‘And because the crops can be grown closer to shops the shelf life is automatically improved.
‘There is a huge amount of interest from growers because this technology is potentially a game changer.’
Because LEDs draw much less electricity than standard sodium lights the potential is there for growers to save huge amounts of money.
Dr McPherson teamed up with electronics giant Philips to create the research centre - the only one of its kind in the UK.
‘About four years ago I was out in Holland at a science exhibition when I saw that a couple of the big electronics companies were starting to market LED lighting for horticulture,’ he said.
‘It occurred to me at the time that this could be the key to kickstarting urban farming in the UK.
‘We held talks with Philips, one thing led to another and we created a 1,000 square metre "city farm" in a warehouse at the STC.
‘We began growing crops by cutting out natural sunlight and instead used energy from the sun through solar technology including coloured lights.
‘Plants don't need the full spectrum of light they get from the sun so by using coloured lighting you can cut out the component parts you need and use them more efficiently.’ 
He explained that the centre uses blue, reed and ‘far-red’ lights to control plant growth. ‘Once you cut out sunlight you start to learn the science behind it all.’
He believes that the lighting changes the shape of plants and their habits.
‘We can keep plants compact so no chemicals are needed, we can change the colour of plants and vegetables, and we can even change the taste,’ he said.
‘With lettuce for example, there is a strong market for red lettuce but during the winter months in the UK there is not enough blue light in sunlight for the plants to develop red leaves.
‘We can achieve those results in a warehouse just by flicking a switch. Potentially we can even change the nutrition of fruit and vegetables to improve them.’
The team of scientists at the centre are motivated to create new farming methods, because of the threat of climate change as well as a rising global population that needs feeding. 






Precise: Using LED lights, scientists at the Stockbridge Technology Centre have fed the plants a carefully calculated cocktail of red and blue light (computer program pictured). Dr McPherson teamed up with electronics giant Philips to create the research centre - the only one of its kind in the UK


cof


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2015)

A few millions for a "could".......it's got to be a for sure thing.


----------



## ghb (Feb 24, 2015)

if i had that greenhouse i'd beat them noobs with an incandescant


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 24, 2015)

hey doc there is our future green house bro . Off to hydro shop to check them out and pick up a new fan and few other things.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2015)

So looked in my grow room. Found 1 plant turning purple. Its a cross of my bb strains. Looks to be dippsy ellsy x ? Use male jizz from, dog, qrazy quake, smelly cherry, livers


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep I want a greenhouse to grow lots of "food"  couple seasons I'll have something figured out.

Soil mixing got put on hold,,, I got a whole vineyard to prune/paint(wounds)/weed/ect. before I do anything else. Shit I really wanted to get that done sooner rather than later. I've also been busy fixing messes left by trees falling on fence line! Had some crazy winds blow through here past week or so,,,, lots of fence to keep up with. Anyway, that's ranch life and I'm cool with it


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> This is what I like to hear. What diameter is your 190cfm? And how loud is the air movement?


4" and it is very loud. i would say it is about 3 times as loud as box fan on high power. the whisperline is maybe just a bit louder than a box fan on high. it is 6".


----------



## numberfour (Feb 24, 2015)

Aarrgh what a night, my wife woke me up with her snoring about 2am, went to get a drink and when I got back into the bedroom the light was off in the flower tent 

I checked my timer which was fine but the ballast was putting out a high pitched humming noise and too hot to touch. Still a bit dazed I sat on the end of the bed and the light came back on ...ended up switching the ballast off for the night and the plants only got 6 hours light.

I have another ballast to try tonight, fingers crossed it works but have to say for the first time ever thank fk for my wife snoring lol

Pic of the light starved girls, praying for the light




On a lighter note, having to pull plants out of the tent to water other plants now. Pics just before watering.

th seeds, underdawg og


bomb seeds, cherry bomb, smells divine like love heart sweets


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 24, 2015)

Numberfour , you will appreciate, somehow I turned off the fan extracting hot air from my 600 tent and 3 hours later noticed no air coming out of that room, checked and the room was 90 the tent was over 100 and I was frantic. Turned the light off for 30 minutes and fan on high, back to normal 74. Last weeks always something.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 24, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> 4" and it is very loud. i would say it is about 3 times as loud as box fan on high power. the whisperline is maybe just a bit louder than a box fan on high. it is 6".


If your description of the noise levels is accurate, and I think it is as my 4inch 190cfm fan is just as loud as yours sounds, then I'm investing in a new 6inch fan like yours. It dawned on me last night that when I get ready to go back into the veg cycle I'm going to HATE myself if I don't get a new fan lol. There's no way I could sleep with this thing on even half power. My gf already wants to throw it out of our window.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2015)

#4, sounds like the ballast was overheating and shut itself off. To be on the safe side I would def replace it and go from there.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 24, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Numberfour , you will appreciate, somehow I turned off the fan extracting hot air from my 600 tent and 3 hours later noticed no air coming out of that room, checked and the room was 90 the tent was over 100 and I was frantic. Turned the light off for 30 minutes and fan on high, back to normal 74. Last weeks always something.


gets the heart racing don't it, when I was part of a growing collective years ago we called these problems growing pains lol



whodatnation said:


> #4, sounds like the ballast was overheating and shut itself off. To be on the safe side I would def replace it and go from there.


Thanks for the info, have replaced the ballast and waiting for lights on, 8pm uk time. The ballast is easy over 5 years old, think its just had enough lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

I love it when the light bulb finally comes on.....

Marijuana is 'significantly' SAFER than thought: Cannabis is 114 times LESS deadly than alcohol, claims study

The research, led by the Chemical and Veterinary Research Office in Karlsruhe, Germany, suggests that the risk of cannabis may have been overestimated in the past.

: 


cof


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I love it when the light bulb finally comes on.....
> 
> Marijuana is 'significantly' SAFER than thought: Cannabis is 114 less deadly than alcohol, claims study
> 
> ...


It makes my heart feel lighter the more I see studies like this. Once there's enough momentum, no one will be able to deny the truths of cannabis.


----------



## moondance (Feb 24, 2015)

Keeping us in the know CoF, thank you very much brother!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

You're welcome.

You have to sort thru the bs to find the gems. Like the story about the one guy who had a negative experience smoking skunk. They ignored the other participatents who enjoyed themselves. There is still more published negative press than positive, but it is slowly changing.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

Just sharing. @Thundercat sent a gift along. I thought it was great! I loaded some fireballs ( thanks @genuity ) some bubble hash and oil flake and gave it a maiden voyage. Thanks man! Awesome work. You should start an online store.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2015)

Good afternoon Club 600! Hope all is well with everyone. Been getting busy, end of the winter term is looking, lots to do before next term. Looks like our app for the new house is going to be approved, so looks like the soldiers co op is about to get even more space to work with. 

Hope all is well!

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking nice @SomeGuy


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

There might be a new meaning of northern lights...

Alaska becomes third state to legalize recreational use of marijuana - but police are on standby to dish out $100 fines as it will still be outlawed in public

Adult Alaskans can now use marijuana as well as transport, grow and give it away, but smoking in public remains illegal and police in Anchorage, the largest city in the state, remain vigilant.



cof


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> There might be a new meaning of northern lights...
> 
> Alaska becomes third state to legalize recreational use of marijuana - but police are on standby to dish out $100 fines as it will still be outlawed in public
> 
> ...


before anyone applauds for Alaska recreational, take a look at the rules. 3 flowers per HOUSEHOLD, better be some damn big plants, and be able to prove all the pot came from the 3 plants. Fucking non believers passing laws without understanding the needed infrastructure --- laws, etc...


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah I don't see anything about being able to sell it either. 

.... One step at a time I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd pay $100 to smoke a joint in front of city hall. 

Only once though.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 24, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I don't see anything about being able to sell it either.
> 
> .... One step at a time I guess.


Says you can give it away. Sounds like the giver could use some "donations".


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Says you can give it away. Sounds like the giver could use some "donations".



This is the California mind at work. Love it.  none is for sale but you can give me a donation.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 24, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> This is the California mind at work. Love it.  none is for sale but you can give me a donation.


It's just the "F the government" mind. A nameless spot in Alaska off the grid sounds better every day.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'd pay $100 to smoke a joint in front of city hall.
> 
> Only once though.


Here's a tree I fell in love with in the Bahama's at a nature preserve. Yes, I hugged it and got some pretty funny looks from the locals.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 24, 2015)

I had to make time to stop in and show this nice Sour Cherry cross I'm harvesting. What a pretty girl to come home to. 

And the end of 1 of 2 males I came home to. The other has a private room.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like you had a good trip and a better homecoming. Welcome back.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2015)

Damn, totally forgot your trip. I was just wondering where you were too and here you are. Welcome back. Cool tree.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2015)

Well bad day for a few plants. I put 4 plants outside. 2 got killed by my pits. Jilly bean and fire og. Said fucked to jilly as I have some clones of that and 3 in flower. But made clones out of fire og. 2 months of work down the drain. Well time to smoke and go to math class . note to self. Build a fence


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I had to make time to stop in and show this nice Sour Cherry cross I'm harvesting. What a pretty girl to come home to.View attachment 3358622 View attachment 3358624
> 
> And the end of 1 of 2 males I came home to. The other has a private room.View attachment 3358625


Nice jimmer. and  for the pups.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2015)

Reveg
 My secret weapon in the breeding war. Black Berry og 5
 Dog s1 pheno 2. Still no balls on this one 
 Dog bx2 @ day 19.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2015)

Went to the head shop, copped a tray and a few more boveda humidor packs.
 
2 plant harvest of Uk cheese bx2 (cream cheese)


----------



## BeastGrow (Feb 24, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> If your description of the noise levels is accurate, and I think it is as my 4inch 190cfm fan is just as loud as yours sounds, then I'm investing in a new 6inch fan like yours. It dawned on me last night that when I get ready to go back into the veg cycle I'm going to HATE myself if I don't get a new fan lol. There's no way I could sleep with this thing on even half power. My gf already wants to throw it out of our window.


i got a fan speed controller to use with my 190 cfm fan. i use it for my old 2x4 tent which is now used as a harvest tent. i upgraded to the 4x4 tent around teh same time i upgraded because I realized 300+ cfm is too much stress for the 2x4 tent.. its a nice upgrade.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats on the good news Pap!

Nice looking Cherry Cross Jimmer.

Sorry 209. Dogs are such hounds!

Just poking in. L8R

JD


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2015)

Morning folks, preparing myself for a 24 hour road trip in a couple of days.....will be lugging a few grand worth of equipment as well along with some other things too Stay sharp! Peace, DST


----------



## jimmer6577 (Feb 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Damn, totally forgot your trip. I was just wondering where you were too and here you are. Welcome back. Cool tree.


I figured you would like the tree. I've been busy but finally see an end of it and getting control of work and school.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Morning folks, preparing myself for a 24 hour road trip in a couple of days.....will be lugging a few grand worth of equipment as well along with some other things too Stay sharp! Peace, DST


Safe trip D.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't forget to write. Lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning crew. Going to make a fence to day for my outdoor growing.

Also trimming a cross I made with a bb strain I called cheezze pie that crossed with a livers. Low yield but nugs where hard and has a sweet taste.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Morning folks, preparing myself for a 24 hour road trip in a couple of days.....will be lugging a few grand worth of equipment as well along with some other things too Stay sharp! Peace, DST


All on your bike?

Stay safe...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2015)

We've missed you being around much jimmer.

Safe travels d.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 25, 2015)

looking great club 600. I am enjoying Golden Goat x Pakistan critical Kush and Ghost. Ghost is way stronger but the fruity pebble flavor of GG is amazing.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2015)

So who is up for opening a Social Cannabis Club? Club 600


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2015)

If only one of us lived there. 

So excited for your trip mate.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 25, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> So who is up for opening a Social Cannabis Club? Club 600


Can I bring my girl ?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2015)

If she can put on a smile and sell some weed 
Haha it could be so awesome. Ill do my bidding and get a bunch of traditional hash in 
With growers from around the world it could be great.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> So who is up for opening a Social Cannabis Club? Club 600


 I'm down


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone want to rent my house? It's kinda small, has 3 cats inside that need taking care of for 9 months while me and the fam are away. Super cheap rent, 2 bedroom, 1.5 bath for less than $600. Up in the mountains close to Big Bear. I'll let you grow all the weed you want, and you can use my closet set up... already to go. 

[email protected]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone want to rent my house? It's kinda small, has 3 cats inside that need taking care of for 9 months while me and the fam are away. Super cheap rent, 2 bedroom, 1.5 bath for less than $600. Up in the mountains close to Big Bear. I'll let you grow all the weed you want, and you can use my closet set up... already to go.
> 
> [email protected]


 lol. Might hit u up for 2 weeks get a way. If still not rented.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2015)

@jigfresh - What happened? I thought you had it rented already.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't now.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2015)

How was your drive up the mountain? Did you hit snow?

Yesterday when I drove up to Anaheim the view was spectacular - blue sky and mountains covered in white!

My drive home was an adventure. Pouring rain and idiots the whole way back 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

Sample pix dog. Taste of lemon pledge.


Also it's a bottom bud. Had a sweet taste too, after tone. Lol had this one plant in my bathroom and had to shut the vent fan off. Well long story short, it stunk out front like weed. So I shut the fan of quick. Sticky strain for sure. Very easy to grow too.

And yes the high. Very potent!! Im stuck like Chuck 1 to 10 -_--; 9 very good on the muscles as I'm slouch over...


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone ever had a strain that smells like.vomit in flower  my room reeks FML


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2015)

Drive was alright. it was a bit slushy at the end, but not white.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 25, 2015)

whodatnation said:


>


great share


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2015)

Great setup doomswooz. I know its a pain but dont you think them roots deserves somekind of cover?

Just bought a cooltube for the other tent. It should be ready for 12/12 when cooltube gets here. Bunch of dogs.
 
Ive been speaking with a bunch of different cannabis clubs in Barcelona. Same thing every time, very friendly and welcomeing. Also they all claim to be barcelonas numer 1 club 
Think im set on Kush ACCB.
Also i ordered 1000 size 00 gelatin capsules  Friends want them so bad i thought i might aswell make a bunch.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 25, 2015)

Gave both tents a much needed scrub down looks brand new now minus the horrid puke odor coming from the Anahiem


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 25, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Great setup doomswooz. I know its a pain but dont you think them roots deserves somekind of cover?
> 
> Just bought a cooltube for the other tent. It should be ready for 12/12 when cooltube gets here. Bunch of dogs.
> View attachment 3359379
> ...


You must not see brotha my system is design for nothing but root protection they see no light... Pargo has covers on top and both tables have a coco mat where the roots grow under...

Bigger the root the bigger the fruit. c'mon


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Figgy (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice group of girls in the tent for ya tonight 600.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2015)

The 4 plants in that pic are confirmed females showing hairs. About 1 footers, however, nodes are like cms apart and very robust. From seed, in straight coco.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 25, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sample pix dog. Taste of lemon pledge.
> 
> 
> Also it's a bottom bud. Had a sweet taste too, after tone. Lol had this one plant in my bathroom and had to shut the vent fan off. Well long story short, it stunk out front like weed. So I shut the fan of quick. Sticky strain for sure. Very easy to grow too.
> ...


How long in 12/12 was it?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

This one 8 got one more in flower dog 2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking good 600! I am still in my home town in Tennessee at my uncle's house visting and waiting for I40 to get clear between here and Amarillo. We should be pulling out of here friday and be back on our way


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2015)

Sweet Dr! Im glad you and your family is ok!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cool Doc, enjoy the family time. It's a big storm.
I get it about Extrema.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 26, 2015)

My 2 blue dream 
 

Probs flip to 12/12 monday so thats when the pics every couple days will be coming as I now have space to get them in and out and rotate, just waiting for my othrr le.ons to root in cloner


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 26, 2015)

Joey Fatts "Late Night" Ill Street Blues (EP): 





Most of us should be able to relate to this on a daily basis. Right ?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good afternoon family 600. Here's some porn from today. 1 week 12/12.
PWxOG, Cherry Puff, Extrema.        Have a good day, good vibes to our traveling brothers, good health to the ones who are ill and peace to those who are troubled.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Joey Fatts "Late Night" Ill Street Blues (EP):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Error, won't play.


Another beautiful day out here in Northern California


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

Package from BB arrived  got some great strains, Jakes dream, Fireballs, cheese, and sour kush x deep blue


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 26, 2015)

Well back at seeds again. Sowed dippsy ellsy, more qq, livers x do. Most know I got a few strain


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot oldman.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 26, 2015)

Sour Kush X Deep Blue sounds like a great idea Pap.


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Package from BB arrived  got some great strains, Jakes dream, Fireballs, cheese, and sour kush x deep blue


I really enjoyed the SourKushxDeepBlue it was a frosty tasty strain for sure top the fuck loads out of her you'll be happy


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Package from BB arrived  got some great strains, Jakes dream, Fireballs, cheese, and sour kush x deep blue


https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600.285620/page-4486#post-11236740 bout half way down I got some pics the bottom right and top left plants are the SourKushxDeepBlue


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just stopping in to say hi guys. Hope all is well. Few random shots.....
   
   
Peace.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just stopping in to say hi guys. Hope all is well. Few random shots.....
> View attachment 3360420 View attachment 3360431 View attachment 3360432
> View attachment 3360433 View attachment 3360434 View attachment 3360436
> Peace.


Looking sweet giggles.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

Transplanted up the GDP X FB female from the 2 gallon bag to the 5 gallon smart pot. Can you say ROOTS lol



HPS light


Yellow filtered out


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3360440


Beautiful shot Whodat.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Transplanted up the GDP X FB female from the 2 gallon bag to the 5 gallon smart pot. Can you say ROOTS lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we say root bound! wow that's tight. Did the plant slow down any?
Papa what size is your tent?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

LOL that plant was actually only in that 2 gallon bag a week. Nope no slowed growth at all. Super aggressive growth, always reaching for the light. Coco and mycos


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Here - I tried to clean up the picture a bit more:



What have you got in there? Is it all Cherry Pie and one Blue Dream?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2015)

Beautiful root system!   love it.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

My total room size is 12x14. 1k watts of MH, 2k watts HPS. Theres a 4x4x7 tent in the corner with t8s, and then the room has my supplies, shelve, nutes, water tank dehumidifier


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah - how do you get roots so perfect and beefy? P and K, or mykos, or...?

Edit - just read the mycos and GDP x FB.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2015)

Mycos and EWC tea will work some magic fa sho


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

Yea, started them in cups, then 6x6 squares, then the 2 gallon grow bags. They are about 6 weeks old from seed, Canna a/b/rhizo mycos and canna coco. Haven't even been ph-ing, but have a ph pen and a ppm meter coming in the mail.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Last time I tried Mycos my leaves all got twisted and curly. I need to figure this out - I want roots like that!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yeah - how do you get roots so perfect and beefy? P and K, or mykos, or...?


It's about unlocking what's in the soil, actinomycetes is a huge key,They are the link between fungi and bacteria. Soil mixes don't need to be complicated. A simple 30%peat,20%ewc/compost/mushroom compost and some type of areation with a lil top soil and green sand with rock phosphate to help with the recycle on the next runs. Then throw in some type of of meal ie. Crab,alfalfa,kelp with some guana and blood meal or whatever you want for your npk really. Oh and some lime to adjust and stablize ph and add cal-mag. It's about getting your plants to eat what the soil offers not just the food. Then feed with teas to super charge the microbes. Teaming with microbes, give it a read. Amazing book. Opened my eyes a lot.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

I did oragnic soil like that in the past...I never saw roots like i have seen from coco. I was incredibly die hard organics....and probably some day when I start doing outdoor I would go back to organic. But indoor, I have become a coco convert. I am being incredibly simple. I am using straight coco, using canna line up a+b rhizo and cal mg from GH. I been using a simple feed chart I printed off the canna site. Every time I transplant I add in a teaspoon of mycos at the bottom. I have not every seen the kind of growth in coco in soil. the plants have never looked healthier, and respond so fucking quick its crazy.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I did oragnic soil like that in the past...I never saw roots like i have seen from coco. I was incredibly die hard organics....and probably some day when I start doing outdoor I would go back to organic. But indoor, I have become a coco convert. I am being incredibly simple. I am using straight coco, using canna line up a+b rhizo and cal mg from GH. I been using a simple feed chart I printed off the canna site. Every time I transplant I add in a teaspoon of mycos at the bottom. I have not every seen the kind of growth in coco in soil. the plants have never looked healthier, and respond so fucking quick its crazy.


I get roots like that, has nothing to do with straight coco, they are lacking proper chelates they need. Mycos are just a start of what is needed below the soil. Proper clean meds with no heavy metals.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2015)

Have had great results in the past with just FFOF, EWC, dol lime, blood meal, bone meal, kelp meal, epsome salts, and great white/mycos,,,,,, then just guano teas. Worked a charm.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Have had great results in the past with just FFOF, dol lime, blood meal, bone meal, kelp meal, epsome salts, and mycos,,,,,, then just guano teas. Worked a charm.


Yep! I'm getting ready to run some 2x6 beds at 10-12 plants a bed. I've been doing lots of reading and beds seem amazing, especially for a TLO stand point.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2015)

@Mohican look up rhizome as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2015)

@oldman60 check your email.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm running coco with Hese coir nutes, Hese P K Boost, Hese Power Clean (enzymes)
and MycoStim inoculant, silica, Calmag+ and the pics tell the tale. 
 6 weeks, 1 week 12/12. Avg. height 40"....... no problem.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

Giggles check your email.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running coco with Hese coir nutes, Hese P K Boost, Hese Power Clean (enzymes)
> and MycoStim inoculant, silica, Calmag+ and the pics tell the tale.
> View attachment 3360499 6 weeks, 1 week 12/12. Avg. height 40"....... no problem.


It's possible to grow a good plant in anything and by now and am I saying that coco isn't good but once you unlock the soil it's a whole different ball game. 

That being said. Nice plants


----------



## moondance (Feb 27, 2015)

Giggles in the house! Happy Friday everyone, the berry project has started, so far 100% success rate this run of clones who hoo. I am going to flip two tents on the first can't wait. Hope you all are doing well nice plants and pics everybody. Peace MD.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 27, 2015)

When I was running AIS I had roots like that.. I am also seeing bigger roots when I MIR and use KLN 1 time a week.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2015)

Everyone check their email.

And voicemails.

And the mailbox.

It's time!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

Gods speed jig, and best vibes are following.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 27, 2015)

21 days from flip



One of the plants I'm most interested in is a uk cheese x blueberry, reg seed off a friends breeding project a decade ago. Found 3 pheno types before and 1 is just something else, think I have that something else flowering now, very short, tight inter nodal space.....hope so as I only got one seed left of this cross.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

Any word from Doobie Brother or Alpha Phase lately? 
I'll be planning the next grow now and I'm thinking about some Secret Valley Purple Pineberry
and Ceres White Indica any other suggestions for some real short flower period plants?
Both of those flower approx. 50 days.
I was thinking maybe Top 44 but haven't seen it in a few years. Any other short period Indica
anyone can think of?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

numberfour said:


> 21 days from flip
> View attachment 3360546
> 
> 
> One of the plants I'm most interested in is a uk cheese x blueberry, reg seed off a friends breeding project a decade ago. Found 3 pheno types before and 1 is just something else, think I have that something else flowering now, very short, tight inter nodal space.....hope so as I only got one seed left of this cross.


Looking real nice numberfour, all the girls in prayer.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looking real nice numberfour, all the girls in prayer.


Thanks oldman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Everyone check their email.
> 
> And voicemails.
> 
> ...


Be safe and be well Jig!

We are also gone. We will try and get to Elk city today.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2015)

Safe and fast travels to you doc. Hope it's warm the whole way.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol I got skip.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Be safe and be well Jig!
> 
> We are also gone. We will try and get to Elk city today.


Have a good ride Doc.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2015)

@oldman60 fastest flowering strain I've grown is "third dimension" from tga, finished something crazy like 40-45 days 12/12. Nice old school (to me!) fruity flavors, good smoke.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2015)

Safe travels to everyone.... Check ya kids check ya wife they checkin err body out here. 


.... Checking the fridge atm


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Check the trees WD! 

It is cold here today. Feels like rain. SoCal is crying because @jigfresh is leaving.

Will you be living in the mountains in Spain Jig?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2015)

He won't leave the 600 I hope!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2015)

And life starting


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2015)

about 3000 feet up i think. Mo. I'm bringing a heat wave to the town in moving too as well.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> And life starting


The young'ins look real happy Cali.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2015)

checking in from the fridge.... 

trip is off to a good start. Asked me to volunteer for a later flight. They waved my extra bag fee and offered me a gift card. $500 in my favor.

ita not in my hand yet so well see.

edit. Nvm turned out I'm on the same flight. Still saved $100 on my bag and got 10 pound voucher.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2015)

DOG BX2 @ Day 21


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2015)

hey hydro, what are those nifty looking things? They look like adjustable anchors to train the plants...where did you get them and how much were they? They look ingenuous to gradually LST down. That dog looks super healthy, excellent work. one of my Dog x Honeybees looks very similar, must be a dog leaning pheno


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2015)

Plant yoyo's they are called  I love them.. Makes for easy lst at beginning of flower and can hold the buds when they get too heavy at the end. I bought them in dk half a dollar or so.
Plant yoyo <--


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2015)

Dog s1 (1) Bushy balls pheno.. Went through half of the dog and found around 10balls. Knee is done for today..
  
Dog s1 (2) Stretchy no balls(So far) leather pheno


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2015)

Black Berry Og is still crazy leaf acting up. Getting enough food?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3360895
> Black Berry Og is still crazy leaf acting up. Getting enough food?


My cherry Puff's are doing the same thing. I can't figure it out.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2015)

Got one mixed up for the most part,,, just compost/promix, worm castings and chicken manure. Still gotta add all the meals, lime and such... Just wanted to see what it would look like


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2015)

Heading to the casino tonight for someone's birthday bash,,, lord willing I'll be back in the morning!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 27, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Heading to the casino tonight for someone's birthday bash,,, lord willing I'll be back in the morning!


No bar fights. Or street jiu-jitsu matches.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2015)

Off to a great start #4.

Safe Travels Doc!

Safe Flight Jig!

Have a great weekend all,

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2015)

I just put in an order for Ceres White Indica and Female Seeds C99 for starters
on the next grow.
Now to look at BB gear.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 28, 2015)

@whodatnation omg that is epic. Like all for one plant...? its gonna be huge.

was playing my dreamcast the other day and thought this would be a cool share ....


----------



## budolskie (Feb 28, 2015)

My 2 pits ready for the flip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well guys we are snowed in at a rm3 members house in OK. Looks like we will be here till tomorrow.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm in Madrid, but my bags are in London.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm in Madrid, but my bags are in London.


Typical for modern air service. When I was young I made a good living delivering "lost" luggage for
American Airlines, it was a very lucrative business.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Typical for modern air service. When I was young I made a good living delivering "lost" luggage for
> American Airlines, it was a very lucrative business.


Im sure some good tips came from all those distraught people.... "Oh thank heavens my luggage!!!"

______________________________________________________________________________

SOME ROOT PORN... kinda (Early stages)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2015)

What is that above the roots? Those are crazy looking roots. Nice work.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What is that above the roots? Those are crazy looking roots. Nice work.


looks like a coco mat/basket liner


----------



## Yekke (Feb 28, 2015)

600W (lumatek + sylvania), 2x90L tubs of soil, 4 plants in each, using slow release nutrients and water only.
Strain is Golden Diesel, an Israeli work. (more info and picture in my signature. Warning - topic is extremely heavy on pictures)


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2015)

Gave my computer a trip to a computerstore. Got a blow out and clean up. New SDD harddrive! Damn its fast! Like super fast!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats! 

I got two SSDs and have them running in the mirrored configuration just in case I lose one. Love how fast the OS loads!

How's the knee?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2015)

Its slowly getting better, thanks. I have gotten my muscles back but the muscles surrounding the knee are weak and slow-responsive. Training to the edge every other day. Fysical therapist says its going perfekt. But it still feels like something just aint right.. Still pain but the scale is so much smaller now. Guess time will have to tell.
Wow im so glad i spent the ekstra bucks on the ssd. Load times are awesome. Even scrolling porn on riu pics are there before i scroll down.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2015)

@DOMSWOOZ yes one plant I'll be putting 5 out this year. Gonna get clones mid march, wish I could have started already but I got a wedding to go to next week, won't be around to water plants.
lol dreamcast is still alive! Amazing

$200 poorer and still drunk from last night... Up high on black jack and crashed hard lol good times though.


Good luck with those bags jig! I'm sure it'll be alright.

Drive safe and stay warm doc!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> No bar fights. Or street jiu-jitsu matches.



Funny, got in a lil brawl the other night  got sucker kicked in the face (2 on 1) and somehow still came out on top  Didn't even throw a punch! Was just tossing people around lol

#farmstrong


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 28, 2015)

I like chokeholds better than punches. Im not the biggest, most athletic person. My opponents are always bigger than I am, so I go for the neck.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2015)

$200? 

That is the standard fee to play and not out-of-control at all :0)

That is indeed a coco-mat that GE uses to line his flood table. 
I just described his grow as a reference-grow. It is a perfect 
example of room using that technology.

The only improvement that I saw suggested was shorter legs for
more head-room but I totally understand how heavy that table must 
become when full of water...wow! 

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I like chokeholds better than punches. Im not the biggest, most athletic person. My opponents are always bigger than I am, so I go for the neck.


Me too, I really don't like to fight, not the biggest guy either, but I can handle my own if need be.


@Javadog that's $200 I coulda spend on amendments!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ha! two of my Extrema's are males SHIT!!!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 28, 2015)

Is this anything to worry about lads only on my purple lemon it seems


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Is this anything to worry about lads only on my purple lemon it seems View attachment 3361432
> 
> View attachment 3361433



Nope, no worries. Maybe needs a transplant eh?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 28, 2015)

They have only been in the 11lts maybe 2 weeks, u think i should repot them into 18s before the flip


----------



## budolskie (Feb 28, 2015)

Here they are


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm in Madrid, but my bags are in London.





whodatnation said:


> @DOMSWOOZ yes one plant I'll be putting 5 out this year. Gonna get clones mid march, wish I could have started already but I got a wedding to go to next week, won't be around to water plants.
> lol dreamcast is still alive! Amazing
> 
> $200 poorer and still drunk from last night... Up high on black jack and crashed hard lol good times though.
> ...


Good luck jig

Sounds like you need to get back growing from the past couple stories whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2015)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3361464 Here they are


Yep yep "I" would def transplant before flower. Good looking ladies all the same though 



@Dr.D81 that's an all too familiar sight! (Trailor ect.) safe travels, will be nice once it's all over with!
Yeah def need to get back to growing.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 28, 2015)

@budolskie My ghost does that also bro. nothing to worry about but i am sure its gonna be a great strain.

@Dr.D81 snowed in at Oklahoma wow. Didnt know they got snow there. I will be making hash hopefully in 2 weeks as I have 16 plants left to chop and they have to be almost done. I have to go pick up my C99 in the 8 gal pot it is laying on 4 other plants lmao so dam big i bet dry she would hit 10oz ez. I will keep top cola's and hash the rest that should put me around 4 lbs of C99 to make into hash. I am hoping for around 8 oz or more of hash 1oz will land in OR in 3 weeks with Ghost and some samples of diff strains(KingTut/ChemDawgxBD/Red Purp/M+M/HB#2/Cough x PCK and maybe 2 others. I know you will happy that day.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh that RedPurp is really impressing me. The smell and the super dark colors. I will get pics tonight when lights are on. So far the T5's are holding with the Hps in bud size the difference is the size of the 3rd/4th level of buds which are 1.5 times bigger from the hps. So that tells me more par from the hps down 3 feet to 4 feet.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

@Dr.D81 - I keep trying to hold my tongue and not say anything- but this has got to be the worst winter ever to move from LA to OR! I am so sorry. Have you thought about taking the southern route (I10) through AZ? You could come visit 

We are about to get hit with another major rain storm -yay! Unfortunately that translates to snow in your direction. They broke the record for most snow in Denver in February 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2015)

We had the second snowiest and coldest Feb's on record in the northeast.
This winter has beat up everyone.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone want any Extrema pollen before I take an ax to these two?
I can cut a couple small ends and bloom them.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2015)

I took that southern route when going from San Diego to 
Fairmont West Virginia. ...the very-southern route, using
the 10 and then the 20. I was not ready to drive on snow.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 28, 2015)

Javadog said:


> $200?
> 
> That is the standard fee to play and not out-of-control at all :0)
> 
> ...


yea that head room thing was a big debate but im actually kind of glad I stuck to my guns and didn't drop it. With the netting I believe im going to have perf. amount of room.

@whodatnation cant wait to see those, have fun at the wedding... ( they are always pretty fun)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - I keep trying to hold my tongue and not say anything- but this has got to be the worst winter ever to move from LA to OR! I am so sorry. Have you thought about taking the southern route (I10) through AZ? You could come visit
> 
> We are about to get hit with another major rain storm -yay! Unfortunately that translates to snow in your direction. They broke the record for most snow in Denver in February
> 
> ...





Javadog said:


> I took that southern route when going from San Diego to
> Fairmont West Virginia. ...the very-southern route, using
> the 10 and then the 20. I was not ready to drive on snow.
> 
> ...


We are taking the same way i came out in dec. 40 in to Barstow , CA, but the plan was to cut a cross to Bakersfield. Plans can change


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are taking the same way i came out in dec. 40 in to Barstow , CA, but the plan was to cut a cross to Bakersfield. Plans can change


Didn't you travel with a storm last time you came out west ?


----------



## Figgy (Feb 28, 2015)

Engineers Dream


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice sugar Figgy.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Nice sugar Figgy.


Thank you sir. She's not the frostiest


----------



## moondance (Feb 28, 2015)

O but the taste lol. I love my ED.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> O but the taste lol. I love my ED.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Didn't you travel with a storm last time you came out west ?


Crossed one coming out of the hills in to Barstow.


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 28, 2015)

why not...couple of these are in the other tent but most are from the 600w vert

Sour Hazy Jones #5







Cheese n Chaze #1







Another CnC #1







I think this one is a shot of the Strawberries and Cream #1 but I can't recall exactly







Rainbow Jones







Cheese







C99







Rainbow Jones







What looks to be a pollinated branch of Strawberries and Cream #1







and a branch that seems to have been spared, also S&C #1 here









Sour Hazy Jones #3 - this is the one that lost one of the larger branches recently







Cheese n Chaze #3







Sour Hazy Jones #4







Sour Hazy Jones #1







Close up of Cheese n Chaze #2


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like pw x OG #2 is my keeper, that's okay she's the frostiest and gets some purple...


----------



## moondance (Feb 28, 2015)

Figgy I'll have to post on it tomorrow, having word issues. so far best meds for my crinic pains and pk is another great for my pain. Very medicated tonight sry.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2015)

Woot woot pr0n central


----------



## ekim046 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is a playlist of the progress of my 600 W Scotts OG. She is now so frosty, she isnt even green anymore!






lmk what you guys think!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2015)

Golden goat wax....


----------



## budolskie (Mar 1, 2015)

So my m8 has bought sum fem seeds and this is one of them 
 

Will this have pollinated his others already he asks?
They 4 weeks into 12/12


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like there is some pollen on the leaf right under it. If it is, there will be rogue pollen floating. Spray with water then, either chop or pluck is my suggestion.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 1, 2015)

He isnt putting that one back in his tent, hes just worried about others 
In the tent


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 1, 2015)

budolskie said:


> He isnt putting that one back in his tent, hes just worried about others
> In the tent


He could spray down the ones worrying him, and hope.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 1, 2015)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh4kqwAAHP9yviyhuW
I cannot help but wonder what strains they had.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2015)

9 day old cuts taken from plants 2 weeks in flower, I know its not root p0rn but...boy am I happy to see these roots, 

l-r, blueberry x exo cheese, cherry bomb, exo cheese, blueberry x exo cheese..


Within the next week the rest should root, giving me between 1 - 2 cuts per strain, plus some more exo cheese. The second prop has some cuts gifted by a friend, super lemon haze and some bubble.



first lot of cuts seem happy enough


----------



## Figgy (Mar 1, 2015)

numberfour said:


> 9 day old cuts taken from plants 2 weeks in flower, I know its not root p0rn but...boy am I happy to see these roots,
> 
> l-r, blueberry x exo cheese, cherry bomb, exo cheese, blueberry x exo cheese..
> View attachment 3362016
> ...


Blueberry x Exo Chz sounds yummy!


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Blueberry x Exo Chz sounds yummy!


It is Figgy, although some people found it an acquired taste tbh. If its the pheno I am after which I'm sure it is, its almost a perfect 50 / 50 cross. I am trying to find my friend who breed them, get the lineage of the blueberry father.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 1, 2015)

numberfour said:


> It is Figgy, although some people found it an acquired taste tbh. If its the pheno I am after which I'm sure it is, its almost a perfect 50 / 50 cross. I am trying to find my friend who breed them, get the lineage of the blueberry father.


Lol was looking at the state u where in. And see u joined riu on my birthday. 

My bb cross are taking a little long in flower. All should be done by next week. 

BB baby's. Dippsy, qq, livers db. Time to plant


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2015)

Little bubble hash to start our day...
 
Have a great Sunday club 6!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 1, 2015)

Monster dab 


Na man just a lump from tubes of.leaf from a.m8s lot few.weeks.back


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2015)

here is the Red Purp the photo doesn't do it justice.






The Ghost with a couple fliers stuck as they cant move, I will use twizzers to remove them.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice Buds DC !!!

Here is a Blue Dream 19 days after the flip to flower,,,,, click it 
.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Lol was looking at the state u where in. And see u joined riu on my birthday.
> 
> My bb cross are taking a little long in flower. All should be done by next week.
> 
> BB baby's. Dippsy, qq, livers db. Time to plantView attachment 3362101


Over the pond in uk. Lol just had to check the date I joined, and a bit shocked to see it was the day before my wife's
birthday. Be interested to see the BB cross when done. Nice line up on the seeds.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 1, 2015)

Some Sour Cherry that got hung yesterday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice dez, Riddle, Dc, hell everyone

Well about to make the next leg out to Co


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 1, 2015)

Safe travels bro


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking Great RM3 and Dez.
Safe travels Doc.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 1, 2015)

DNA Lemon Skunk X sensi Mr Nice 73 days
 
 
I had to put both pics because when I saw how many heads were on the tray I was shocked to see the difference of a flash.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2015)

Production in the US is at an all-time high. Why are we importing? I predict a price drop in the future

SEE IT Authorities seize 15 TONS of pot worth $19 million in Southern California 
 More than 1,200 packages of pot, valued at nearly $19 million, were seized Thursday from a truck — making it the second-largest bust ever in a single incident at a U.S. border crossing.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2015)

I was talking to someone about this last night, cof. I guess demand is still over supply.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2015)

Washington had such an abundant harvest that I read that the price per pound fell to $800. As more states open up prices will fall....but the biggest demand is in non-mj states.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Washington had such an abundant harvest that I read that the price per pound fell to $800. As more states open up prices will fall....but the biggest demand is in non-mj states.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah its crazy what people will pay for a elbow in GA these days


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Production in the US is at an all-time high. Why are we importing? I predict a price drop in the future
> 
> SEE IT Authorities seize 15 TONS of pot worth $19 million in Southern California
> More than 1,200 packages of pot, valued at nearly $19 million, were seized Thursday from a truck — making it the second-largest bust ever in a single incident at a U.S. border crossing.
> ...


I know in my area it is as cheap as it was in the late 90's and still falling but so is the quality.
To big of a rush to market.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 1, 2015)

Strawberry Blue


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I know in my area it is as cheap as it was in the late 90's and still falling but so is the quality.
> To big of a rush to market.


The market is still young. Supply and demand will drive the whores out of the market.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2015)

Always gonna be a market for the highest quality canna/extracts,,,, seeds too.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Always gonna be a market for the highest quality canna/extracts,,,, seeds too.


That's where we need to keep our goals.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Always gonna be a market for the highest quality canna/extracts,,,, seeds too.


True that, us guys with little victory gardens are getting tired of big "don't care" seed markets.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2015)

No hps lighting  just regular ol ceiling light.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> No hps lighting  just regular ol ceiling light.


Nice little bushes Papa.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks! Yea I definitely bushed them out a lot...may get even more veg due to an upcoming move. If they get another full month, going to super crop everything one more time


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

@whodatnation - Did you say seeds?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

Made it to Amarillo guys and on to Colorado in the morning


----------



## Figgy (Mar 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @whodatnation - Did you say seeds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do tell


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Rebar x Triangle = 3Bar

Here is the Rebar:



Fading in February!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## moondance (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey all, Doc glad to hear your journey is going well! It's been a long weekend, water mains froze up under the street, been melting snow for two days to flush with. Water dept. spent 8 hrs today digging shit up and trying to get it going. Nope ran out of propane and gas for the day lol, I guess I shouldnt hace gave them the 15 pk of budwiser till they were done lol. Shit it was cold out I was just happy they showed up within a day of me calling to try and fix it.

Figgy: dude I packed a big steam roller of ED this morning while listening to the guys tear up the road hear were my notes, keep in mind I am not that good with flavor expressions. Like the PK is a lemony rind hit of goodness. That ones easy lol.
Okay - First - I leave my buds moist and I sweat dry and cure (just my way) Smell - Fresh, a hint of sweet but Earthy tones. First hit Steam Roller - smooth going in, hits and expands great, clean mouth taste on exhale. Front lobe area and forehead got the hit first them moved into a top of the head buz. Four hits in, good stone, want to work - went and did some work lol, made me hungry too, little bit of racyness for me but I shake a bit normally and it boosts the adrenaline a bit. O make me very social too. Very smooth off big rips hardly felt like coughing at all. I hope this helps, again just what I wrote down at the time. Peace out off to melt some more flush water!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 2, 2015)

Would pollen still be ok to collect from a male grown outside in uk and be storable to do a future female branch or 2


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Made it to Amarillo guys and on to Colorado in the morning


How's Bob and family doing?


----------



## moondance (Mar 2, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Would pollen still be ok to collect from a male grown outside in uk and be storable to do a future female branch or 2


I would think so collect it, dry it and then freeze. I did that and still waiting to use it. others have dried and cut with flour. But yeah I don't see why you couldnt.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2015)

Bad day for my 600 w bulb. Never had a problem with this brand.. Fuck glad I had a backup bulb till Monday. When in my room for my morning Check, and found a busted burnt bulb. Glad that was it. Lol just got it in january


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2015)

I hate phone spell check


----------



## moondance (Mar 2, 2015)

Back ups are a great thing.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey does anyone know if my plant will seed itself out if I leave a few branches on theain stalk after I harvest ? Will the seeds all be Hermie's or will I have a chance at getting something useable


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2015)

made it to the new place.

been practicing my español and doing alright if I do say so myself.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> made it to the new place.
> 
> been practicing my español and doing alright if I do say so myself.


Hell yea buddy! 
We are loading up to make a long day of it. We are going to push on to flagstaff today


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2015)

It seem that there is gold in them hills...

Colorado's marijuana sales hit $700m in first legal year with 17 tons sold

In its first annual report, it was revealed that 49.7 tons of medical marijuana flowers were sold in 2014, while 17.5 tons were sold on the retail market. Recreational sales brought in $313million.



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2015)

Where's the Doobster? 

Jig great to hear! Pics if ya don't mind! I bet it beautiful.

Doc, slow and easy bro drive safe.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> made it to the new place.
> 
> been practicing my español and doing alright if I do say so myself.


 pics when u can. Show use the views


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hash anyone....


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes please! what type of hash is that? dry sift? dry ice?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 2, 2015)

@jigfresh, glad you got there safe and sound, did your luggage get there?
Hope for great success for you.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2015)

Bags arrieved safe and sound. Will arrange pics at some point. Sorry to make you wait.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

De nada!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hash anyone....
> View attachment 3363121


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Yes please! what type of hash is that? dry sift? dry ice?


Low grade ice water hash. It's from the 60u bag.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2015)

Burns pretty clean for no cure, nothing, could be a little better but I know where I fucked up and next batch should fix it....


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2015)

G, I'm always impressed. Wish I lived close to you!


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2015)

Hola 600. Chillin in the crib with my man Jig, holmes, Don Gin and T (missing you Mr West!), and my Biz partner the Big Man. We've had a few hickups but things are straightening out now and the underground BB unit is going to be rocking soon. We got busted in France by the Customs. Our Sat Nav sent us a mad route and we ended up hitting France in some backwater town and 15 minutes later we had the Douane/Customs blues and twos on our arse. 4 hours later, strip searched, our van pulled apart, and even our road trip sandwiches inspected, we left with a fine and no equipment or clones!! Everything seized. Judicial process is finished so we were lucky (in a way).

I did educate them about males and females, they where lost when they found my shatter, and the whole team of them where taking pics of my now lost Deep Blue male...and teling me what a good gardener I was, lol. Thanks, that really made my day!

Anyhoo, much love and peace from Sunny Spain.

Stay Sharp 6ers.

DST


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 2, 2015)

Stupid cheap ass light timers :/ Room was running 24hours. Hope it was just today..
  
Made some canna caps today. 30g of flower became 30 caps.
Hope everyone is good!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2015)

man, that sucks but glad everything is ok...so did that mean that dep blue male is dead to the world? Or do you have some of the genetics going elsewhere? 

Sure hope so!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (Mar 2, 2015)

Damn D that post started awesome. Hope you enjoy, sry bout the loss..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Fook D!

I gave Jig some of the Rebar x Triangle seeds for you to try. Hope they make up for the French tariff.

Rebar smells like Blue Dream, grows like LA Con but bigger, and it is a fast finisher! Can't wait to see what the Triangle brings to the table.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2015)

It's hard to have a party without the blue lights showing up. Glad ya'll are safe


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks folks, we are all good. Crazy shit though, we were escorted back to the station with motor bike outriders surrounding us, all traffic being stopped, through red lights and all sorts....we both thought, "fuk, this ain't good"! They were straight up with us, and treated us with respect.
I got a clone at home of the male DB.
Laters folks. Take it easy.
DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2015)

Police bs... Lol I'm glad bet the cultivating charge. They even.tried to get me on a sales. But never busted for it


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Thanks folks, we are all good. Crazy shit though, we were escorted back to the station with motor bike outriders surrounding us, all traffic being stopped, through red lights and all sorts....we both thought, "fuk, this ain't good"! They were straight up with us, and treated us with respect.
> I got a clone at home of the male DB.
> Laters folks. Take it easy.
> DST


Glad all worked out D.
Keep the faith.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jurple finally settling in. Wow I'm glad she pulled through. Took her a month to get this far....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Jurple finally settling in. Wow I'm glad she pulled through. Took her a month to get this far....
> View attachment 3363352


Very cool, she is not a real fast grower.. Today I put some plush berry pollen on one of my Jurple.. Little Jurple Berry??


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Very cool, she is not a real fast grower.. Today I put some plush berry pollen on one of my Jurple.. Little Jurple Berry??


Nice!! I'm just happy she's alive. Wasn't sure for awhile there. She's really taken off the last 2 days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Cadillac Ranch


----------



## Javadog (Mar 2, 2015)

I am sure that you will understand D when I tell you that
I have come to refer to our local cops as "The Revenue Man".
That is what it is all about....often, if you are ready and willing
to pay, then the process is...well...smooth. They are like a
virus...they do not want to kill the host outright.

It is cool that you dealt with it and are cruising along.

I look forward to more news. :0)

It was also good to hear that you are progressing very well Doc!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

My Jurple is starting to take off!

The day I got her:




Up-potted and moved inside:






Outside:






Inside:




Outside:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Mar 3, 2015)

Well the 8 little ones a week or so out cloner now on 12/12 and the next 8 to go in, in 4 weeks just showing roots now 


Then the big ones are ready for flip soon as i get my cloner out this weekend should be


----------



## budolskie (Mar 3, 2015)

2 of each 
Qq x livers 
Pk x livers
Fb x sc 
Planted them a week ago today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My Jurple is starting to take off!
> 
> The day I got her:
> 
> ...


Mine was doing great just couldn't get the PM under control in time to send it..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Getting ready to head t Barstow
@jigfresh to be honest I would have never guessed i would be back on 40 and headed in to cali this soon. I figured it would be months before the family made this trip. Hope you are enjoying the island


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

If any of the socal guys want us to stop in shot me a email or PM today otherwise we will be turning north tomorrow


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Mar 3, 2015)

jurple sounds like a cool cross


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

And the fireball hunt continues....


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> And the fireball hunt continues....
> View attachment 3363626


Now that's what I'm talking about......what are they?

F1 f2 f3.... Fire.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about......what are they?
> 
> F1 f2 f3.... Fire.


All f1s and f3s....

Oh excuse me there is 3 Tahoe OGs in there lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> All f1s and f3s....
> 
> Oh excuse me there is 3 Tahoe OGs in there lol.


Can not wait to see how they turn out for you....


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Mar 3, 2015)

how is fireballs ? what phenos have you run


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Mar 3, 2015)

og x cherry puff right ? whats cherry pie made of ? durban f1 x cherry pie


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

gulfcoastgrower said:


> og x cherry puff right ? whats cherry pie made of ? durban f1 x cherry pie


Fireballs(fire alien kush x cherry puff)

Cherry puff(cherry pie x Jo og)


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Can not wait to see how they turn out for you....


They will turn into fire of course


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Mar 3, 2015)

got some fireballs on the way


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Stupid cheap ass light timers :/ Room was running 24hours. Hope it was just today..
> View attachment 3363278 View attachment 3363279
> Made some canna caps today. 30g of flower became 30 caps.
> Hope everyone is good!


How did you make the canna caps? Looks like you used oil or something?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> How did you make the canna caps? Looks like you used oil or something?


Made with coconut oil and hash. Real simple.

If you wanna know more let me know.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Made with coconut oil and hash. Real simple.
> 
> If you wanna know more let me know.


If you have a link to how to do it I would love to read it. I am looking at making a shit ton of hash I have 3 lbs of c99 plants buds and all. then I have doc's trim/popcorns as well as Ghost/GG/MM and a few other strain trim popcorn's ect. I think I will dry ice it all then turn 1/4 into oil if I can. for canna caps.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> If you have a link to how to do it I would love to read it. I am looking at making a shit ton of hash I have 3 lbs of c99 plants buds and all. then I have doc's trim/popcorns as well as Ghost/GG/MM and a few other strain trim popcorn's ect. I think I will dry ice it all then turn 1/4 into oil if I can. for canna caps.


Look up badkats cannapharm, she knows her shit and will show you how to make everything medicated, including quiche 

And why not run ice water hash, would much cleaner/potent end results.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Look up badkats cannapharm, she knows her shit and will show you how to make everything medicated, including quiche
> 
> And why not run ice water hash, would much cleaner/potent end results.


Its takes to long. When I get a 5 gal machine it will be easier. I might run some ice water hash still. I do love it I have 3 month cured C99 frenchy hash and it is off the charts good if 10 is max its 11 on that scale.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Its takes to long. When I get a 5 gal machine it will be easier. I might run some ice water hash still. I do love it I have 3 month cured C99 frenchy hash and it is off the charts good if 10 is max its 11 on that scale.


Get yea a setup like this and can get it washed in 3 runs


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 3, 2015)

gulfcoastgrower said:


> jurple sounds like a cool cross


She is very cool.. In flower she smelled like mango, pineapple and citrus..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> She is very cool.. In flower she smelled like mango, pineapple and citrus..
> 
> View attachment 3363734


Is that the same cut I have?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Is that the same cut I have?


Yes. 
But she was grown outside in that pic. And she looks very different inside.. I have not flowered her inside yet..


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Mar 3, 2015)

tropical sounding


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Mar 3, 2015)

shes pretty


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yes.
> But she was grown outside in that pic. And she looks very different inside.. I have not flowered her inside yet..


I'm hoping she will go purple inside to!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm hoping she will go purple inside to!


I think if you lower the night temps she will go purple.

Outside the purple did not show up till the night temps dropped in to the 50's


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 3, 2015)

that is easy enough put an ac unit in there and make if 52F. My room gets in the 50's every day jsut cause its so dam cold out. that is about to change as next week is warm weather again (40's).


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> that is easy enough put an ac unit in there and make if 52F. My room gets in the 50's every day jsut cause its so dam cold out. that is about to change as next week is warm weather again (40's).




We will be going back up to low 80's.
Spring has come to the southland..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just having some fun...


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 3, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> How did you make the canna caps? Looks like you used oil or something?


BadKittySmiles <--- link  Coconut oil for that long lasting high and a few drops of lighter oil for a kick with lecithin to make the body take it up better.. In short thats how i get it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

Lighter oil!?

Here is the mother of the Jurple outside in December (litle plant in the front of the metal tub:






The other Jilly Bean from the same season:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 3, 2015)

a mix of heavier to lighter oils will create an 
optimal and varied 'vehicle' for cannabinoids, cbd etc.
- Avocado - Almond - and -Castor- oils, in addition to the coconut, at an 
unmeasured rate of just a few drops each, per 2 teaspoons of coconut oil. 

Lovely colors


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

Whew! I thought you meant Lighter Fluid oil!

Avocado oil is amazing!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2015)

never even heard of avocado oil. Sounds pretty cool. I love avocados.

Oh... and just fyi... you all look different from my new perspective lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 3, 2015)

lool

You sound happy high Jig.  Nice..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2015)

Hahahahaha... nah mate, I'm actually delerious from lack of sleep and lack of weed. How ironic that we don't have any weed here. Got a tiny bit of hash left. We've had about 1.5 grams to share between 4 guys for 3 days. It's all good though. It will all get worked out.

We popped beans today. WOOOOOOOT!!!! Dog, Jake Blues, Dippy Elsie, Psycho Killer, Engineers Dream, Qrazy Quake. This should be fun.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

Were you able to bring the 3Bar seeds with you?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2015)

They'll be sent. I didn't want to chance anything.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2015)

Some dank strains jig


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

What - no fireballs?!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2015)

I think the French have the fireballs and blue pits.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

Pfft!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 3, 2015)

Fruit Punch


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

What a way to end a day, some hb,maui,pwxog,ice hash and some ice hash sprinkled on top....


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> What a way to end a day, some hb,maui,pwxog,ice hash and some ice hash sprinkled on top....
> View attachment 3364063


One pull,or a few?

As in hit on that...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> One pull,or a few?
> 
> As in hit on that...


I'm gonna finish the whole thing 

At least gonna try


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna finish the whole thing
> 
> At least gonna try


That's my type of giggles...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's my type of giggles...


All gone


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 3, 2015)

Tried messing with LED, wasn't willing to cough up the dough for a higher end unit. Back to my beloved 600. Just ordered her a new Hortilux Eye 600w Super Enhanced HPS. No more MH bulbs for me.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

Time for a dab, fuck it lets see how high I can get before I pass out....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

Who's gonna dab with me, or roll a j! Yea that's what I need!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)

Who wants a hit....


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Who wants a hit....
> View attachment 3364141


I sure as fuck do..what up BIG 6 ?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2015)

Pass it on down my way homies 

Hope all is well with everyone. Starting my flower cycle transition. Going to lower the daylight one hour a day every day this week till I reach 12/12


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Pass it on down my way homies
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Starting my flower cycle transition. Going to lower the daylight one hour a day every day this week till I reach 12/12


What does that offer to the plant?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What does that offer to the plant?


 it can do two things. It can make a slower more natural transition. It also can show you the trigger point for a strain. Most trigger well before 12 hours of dark.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2015)

Mornin' Doc!

How are your travels?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2015)

I am heading up to Buds and Roses today to see whether I can get any of the Adoni Sour.

It got down to the 40s here last night. Hope the plants handle it well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Mornin' Doc!
> 
> How are your travels?


We will see if i can find a shop with a torch. Other wise i will have to put a new axle on today.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 4, 2015)

Munchies?
These are my bedtime brownies and stimulating strawberries.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2015)

Damn you make those Shishka?

Good luck finding a torch Doc.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What does that offer to the plant?


Can speed up signaling flower, faster onset. But what I find works the best is before going to 12/12 they sit in complete darkness for 36 hrs. It all has to do with Phytochrome red and Phytochrome far red in the leaves. Those are what trigger the plant to flower. Give it a try


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Damn you make those Shishka?
> 
> Good luck finding a torch Doc.


Yep. Its easy. Cannabutter/ cannachocolate


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2015)

and now it looks like Ben and Jerry are getting into the game






* WE ALL SCREAM FOR HIGH SCREAM! Ben & Jerry's open to making marijuana infused ice cream *
Stoners with a sweet-tooth — but we repeat ourselves — could be packing bowls of a different kind, according to Ben & Jerry’s.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> and now it looks like Ben and Jerry are getting into the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you eat when that gives you the munchies?
Cherry Garcia is my go to munchie.


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What do you eat when that gives you the munchies?
> Cherry Garcia is my go to munchie.


half baked, i once eat a full tub in one go, diabetes much?



papapayne said:


> Pass it on down my way homies
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Starting my flower cycle transition. Going to lower the daylight one hour a day every day this week till I reach 12/12



did you decide what you are keeping to flower yet? tough to say in the vid, i'll take another look


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think the French have the fireballs and blue pits.



maybe i'm missing a lot of the story but you got fucked with by french customs is the gist of what i'm getting? hope everthing is going well and you have managed to source some smoke


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Well i hope to have my new axle hung and be back on the road in the next few hours.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Get yea a setup like this and can get it washed in 3 runs
> View attachment 3363694


Very nice can you describe for those of us stuck in the dry ice age. Holding onto bunches of trim waiting for next harvest to try ice water hash.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoking rolex? 
What a crazy trip to christiania snow and ice made for multiple crash and closed motorway. Normally i could do it in 2 hours. This took 4½ :/


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Very nice can you describe for those of us stuck in the dry ice age. Holding onto bunches of trim waiting for next harvest to try ice water hash.


Sure what would you like to know?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> and now it looks like Ben and Jerry are getting into the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killin me! I'm ready for it.
... My fave is americone dream, ate a tub just the other day


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

GSC forum cut


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 4, 2015)

drugs live cannabis on trial. lol. Give first time smokers a big lunge of skunk and put them in an mri scanner. No wonder he got scared as fuck, those are scary just as is.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> GSC forum cut
> View attachment 3364392


Im jealous.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im jealous.


I've got 2 phenos, 1 tall reeks of old school funk with lime and then a short squat one.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> maybe i'm missing a lot of the story but you got fucked with by french customs is the gist of what i'm getting? hope everthing is going well and you have managed to source some smoke


Yeah man, D and co were driving through into france. Passed the border. 15 mins up the road customs pulled them over, opened up the van, smelled the plants and proceeded to get serious. The boys had outrunners all through town, blowing red lights and all. 3 hours including strip searches. Took all the equipment, plants, herb, seeds, and hash. Also the fucking oil rig I was due for my birthday in a couple days.  They only got a 350 euro fine, so i guess it's a blessing. Lesson learned. The french suck.

as for herb, don sorted some hash that we stretched for a couple days. Smoked the last of it yesterday. So now I'm without any smoke. Pretty ironic huh? They don't have many clubs near me at all. Not sure what I'll do. Might just be off smoke for a few months while the plants grow. I actually thought this might happen so I'm mentally prepared. It's making the journey through living in a different country, without my wife and kids that much more interesting. Not to mention practically no one here speaks a lick of english. I thought it'd be like itally. Almsot everyone there spoke at least OK english. Not here. My spanish is far superior to most of their ingles. So I've been rocking my second language like nobodys business.

OH SHIT!!!! The best part of everything hahahaha.... apparently in spain there is a term for a man like me. A man who is married, but his wife is away. I am what would be called 'de rodriguez'... basically gives me licence to be a flirt. I swear the guy who told us about it christened me into even. As he said about me being de rodriguez he put his hand on my shoulder, like "alright son.... it's now your time". not sure if it was such a good idea to tell me all that. 

Sorry for such a long answer. It's quiet in the house.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

First j of dog 2.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got 2 phenos, 1 tall reeks of old school funk with lime and then a short squat one.


Same exact genotype, different phenotype?


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Sure what would you like to know?


I guess I am confused on the process. Call me confused. What goes in the garbage can and ?? Maybe I smoked to much this am already.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Same exact genotype, different phenotype?


Mine looks nothing like that, wish it did, letting it go another week or so hoping it bulks up more, 60 days from 12/12 on mine.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> half baked, i once eat a full tub in one go, diabetes much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i haven't lol. To be honest, I didn't expect so many females, and so many robust females. Its kinda a tear between a dog x hb and a super silver haze x jabbas. 

I will go snap a shot of the 9 contenders I have under the hps and post it


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Same exact genotype, different phenotype?


Yep



hippy132 said:


> I guess I am confused on the process. Call me confused. What goes in the garbage can and ?? Maybe I smoked to much this am already.


That's where you put the material. That's the working bag. Put it in there in a 20 gallon bag and mix it around with water and ice and then afterwards let it settle for a lil to let the heads drop and then drain it into the 5 gallon bags and then pull bag by bag spraying down with cold water the bags to form the hash in the middle and then scrape it onto your screen. Silicone pads work the best.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Got my axle replaced now and will be back on the road in just a minute. I got lucky and the wielder i got to put the spring blocks on used the fork lift to lift the trailer and had air wrenches to do the work. He saved me so much time and was super cool old guy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> No i haven't lol. To be honest, I didn't expect so many females, and so many robust females. Its kinda a tear between a dog x hb and a super silver haze x jabbas.
> 
> I will go snap a shot of the 9 contenders I have under the hps and post it


We can flower some when i get a place if you need. I will have 4k of hid lights and the leds.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2015)

I know why they call Tutankhamon _King Tut_. You feel like a mummy after smoking it, man this is so dam strong and good. I cant hardly focus to type.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, these are the 9 contenders. 1 has to stay in veg and not make this cycle.




And to clarify, 

DL X SS is hemlocks Dream lotus x sensi star
SSH - Super silver haze x jabbas stash
OGL X BMS - Og Larry x Bluemoonshine
dog x hb- 2010 Dog kush x honeybee.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

From just those 2 pics, Dog x HB#1 appears the smallest...its also the most indica with the the tightest nodes. The dog x HB in the second pic is probably the least robust, but would also be a pain in the ass to keep in veg since its been topped/supercropped so wide


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone ever run any of loompas gear?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2015)

It's always a funny problem when you have too many good looking girls. Much better problem that getting all boys though.

glad you got sorted doc. It's nice you were led to a cool guy to fix it for you.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

yea i expected outta the 26 seeds, 10 would be male...only 4 were


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

Got a nice bushy smelly qq male. So far 2 males 2 female s of qrasy quake. 1 female livers x deep blue. I think???


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got my axle replaced now and will be back on the road in just a minute. I got lucky and the wielder i got to put the spring blocks on used the fork lift to lift the trailer and had air wrenches to do the work. He saved me so much time and was super cool old guy


Sometimes us Old folk are ok...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

One of my female plants seeded all my plants. Not a lot. But seeds here and there. Fuckit more to plant. So now each strain I like I save the seeds.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

I hate my phone spelling


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Ok, these are the 9 contenders. 1 has to stay in veg and not make this cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you have 2 SSH i would leave one in veg so you can have a better selection at harvest.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

Yea I think a SSH is going to be withdrawn. Gives me 2 of most the strains to flower out, so I can at least pick which is better outta each of those strains


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

Better dog pic. Fu cken fire. Sweet taste with a lemon after tone. Took 10 weeks and easy grower.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

that dog s1 or the bx1? looks great man!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Better dog pic. Fu cken fire. Sweet taste with a lemon after tone. Took 10 weeks and easy grower.


Looks excellent to me. Puff Puff Pass. Here take some King Tut or Ghost.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2015)

Got one fully mixed with all the amendments. Whent ahead and wrapped in burlap, that and the straw should hold things in good and help keep soil temps down.

Once all the containers are mixed I'll kick start the cooking process with a bunch of tea.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Got one fully mixed with all the amendments. Whent ahead and wrapped in burlap, that and the straw should hold things in good and help keep soil temps down.
> 
> Once all the containers are mixed I'll kick start the cooling process with a bunch of tea.
> 
> View attachment 3364728


That is going to be epic!!! That straw is going to play a huge part. It's like growing in ameneded compost! Hit those bitches with spikes and your gonna need a cherry picker to get them down


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep, the top layer especially will provide a great home for fungi and microbes to live. I'll also be adding live worms when the time comes


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I'll also be adding live worms when the time comes


Thats some good shit man


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2015)

How was the Rolex hydro


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What do you eat when that gives you the munchies?
> Cherry Garcia is my go to munchie.


This.

I fear that this could be the end of things.

:0)

JD

P.S. Hilarious situation Jig! I am trying not to hate! /jk :0)

P.P.S. Consider spraying them with nematodes too Who.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

Decisions on what to pop next......

01 CBD Diesel (really high CBD producing Diesel)

02.Kandy Kush BX 

03. Flo x Train Wreck

04. Cheery Diesel x Train Wreck

05. Dairy Queen x Train Wreck

06. Blue Dream x Train Wreck

07. Tahoe Alien

08. Cheese

09. Purple Jones x Train Wreck

10. Alien Bomb

11. Blue Sour Kush

12. Granddaddy 99 F2

13. Foo Dog(Loompa's gear)

14. Moon Dog(Loompa's gear)

15. Magic Alien Dawg aka MAD-(Magic x Alien Dawg)

16. Southern Cali Magic - SFV Master Kush x Magic 

Suggestions?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Thats some good shit man


Lmfao. Good one


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

blue sour kush, purple x trainwreck, cheese!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> that dog s1 or the bx1? looks great man!


thank you. Bx2 from 2013? seeds i got. First release. If I'm right.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Decisions on what to pop next......
> Cbd and granddaddy. Love grape tasting weed. Cheese too. If uk
> 01 CBD Diesel (really high CBD producing Diesel)
> 
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

Cheese and cbd and grandaddy. Love the cheese. Thanks to bb.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2015)

Yea I have some BB cheese seeds I need to plant


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2015)

I know for sure cbd diesel, Tahoe alien,kandy kush, MAD,southern Cali magic and loompas gear.

So many choices....


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> How was the Rolex hydro


Great.. It is kashmeere. Very light not pressed that much. Seems higher on thc and lower on cbd compared to my last one.. Very happy high able to do stuff while feeling some type of way.. 
If you guys want i can send a gift package for ya..


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2015)

You cant kill us. We are a part of you.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> You cant kill us. We are a part of you.


Different language but the same sad story. Reminds me of some of the beatings I
took in the late 60's and early 70's same shit different faces, so sad.
Glad to see the strength of heart and spirit, we need that here again. Everybody's
to worried about having more than the guy next door right now.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2015)

Trying to make shatter out of my hashish 
 
Incredible how much got left in the first filter. Looks like wet kief bunch of trichome stalks and heads.. Used 3g.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2015)

Update


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2015)

Well guys after all my wax is gone. Im done with bho. Just dont like , where its going. And a felony charge on top of that, in Cali. Going back to water hash. . better ways to extract THC, then use bho ways. Sad part, is most people don't no the danger s of bho. And make it wrong or get hurt.
Already got off and on one felony case. Not looking for a new one. Side not. Way can you by wax at at Harborside, and pay taxes on it. But get caught with it. Your fucked. Love u.s.a . .


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm with you bro... not a fan of bho. Don't get me wrong... if someone offers me a dab I'm more than happy, but I'm done making it.






And speaking of the good ole usa.... from a long way away, the usa seems quite insane. Not saying there's nothing good about our country. There's lots that are great, but man... we seem pretty nuts from the outside.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 3365109 Well guys after all my wax is gone. Im done with bho. Just dont like , where its going. And a felony charge on top of that, in Cali. Going back to water hash. . better ways to extract THC, then use bho ways. Sad part, is most people don't no the danger s of bho. And make it wrong or get hurt.
> Already got off and on one felony case. Not looking for a new one. Side not. Way can you by wax at at Harborside, and pay taxes on it. But get caught with it. Your fucked. Love u.s.a . .


Water hash is where it's at anyways, and you can still dab it.

Butane is perfectly safe though as long as it's pure, it's the idiots that don't know what they are doing that make it look bad. It's a felony to get caught making it isn't it?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2015)

Making it at your house. Is the same charge as a meth lab. Big time shit. If you ask me. No worth my kids.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 5, 2015)

In the next town over someone brought in allot of BHO and it put a few in the hospital for lung issues. So yes stay with ice water or dry ice extraction.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Making it at your house. Is the same charge as a meth lab. Big time shit. If you ask me. No worth my kids.


Yea don't blame yea. But with the proper setup and clean purge and turned to shatter it's still my fave. But with that kinda charge I'd do the same thing. 

But here's a lil info on butane for yea.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Pure butane is fine. It is never pure though - unless you get pharmaceutical grade.

It was great to spend some time with Doc and his family. I am so excited for them and their new adventure. 

No more bible belt nonsense. Just peace love and flowers.

I can't wait to see what he makes out of the new wood he will have access to!

@Dr.D81 - tell your daughter I put my tiara back on! hehe

How did you like the In-N-Out burgers?

@jigfresh - just don't be a Sancho!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Pure butane is fine. It is never pure though - unless you get pharmaceutical grade.
> 
> It was great to spend some time with Doc and his family. I am so excited for them and their new adventure.
> 
> ...


I am hearing that from allot about DOC and Family so I know I am making the right decision to join up with Doc in OR. Talking with him he is just a good man. Doc safe driving again bro. I might say Screw it and take a bike trip out there this summer. I called my bike man and he said get that S&S race Harley over here next week and lets get it road ready. I cant wait to have the Been Machine able to handle my big ass and my ole lady on the road. This bike was setup for a 172lb man I wiegh in around 250lb's and my ole lady is around 125lbs(if you remove her boobs she ways around 85-95 lbs).


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't remover her boobs!!!!! haha

And yeah man... docs a good dude.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 5, 2015)

Any edibles experts in here?
I need some help with this experiment. Its about the maximum saturation of thc in butter and how long it takes to get to that point.
https://www.rollitup.org/p/11377337/


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> I am hearing that from allot about DOC and Family so I know I am making the right decision to join up with Doc in OR. Talking with him he is just a good man. Doc safe driving again bro. I might say Screw it and take a bike trip out there this summer. I called my bike man and he said get that S&S race Harley over here next week and lets get it road ready. I cant wait to have the Been Machine able to handle my big ass and my ole lady on the road. This bike was setup for a 172lb man I wiegh in around 250lb's and my ole lady is around 125lbs(if you remove her boobs she ways around 85-95 lbs).


I am out in springfield or to


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It was great to spend some time with Doc and his family. I am so excited for them and their new adventure.
> 
> No more bible belt nonsense. Just peace love and flowers.
> 
> ...


I had the pleasure of spending a couple of nights with Doc's family(including Bob the cat) when they came through my state.

Good people


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Bob is the coolest cat ever! 

Doc says you are cool too @Lt. Dan !


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

I wish I could have hooked up with you all MO. I would have passed some smoke on to doc. 

Work has been dominating my time. Car situation got bad enough that it had to be remedied finally... bought a new commuter. Nissan versa, brand new. comes with all maintenance etc.. for like 7 years. Figure my daughter will be driving in 5yrs. Probably the car she will get.. LOL


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL, I wanted to come back up too. Work had me.

Re: In-n-Out Burgers: VERY GOOD QUESTION :0)

Enjoy the travel Doc!

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2015)

Safe travels doc and best wishes on your new adventure.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> LOL, I wanted to come back up too. Work had me.
> 
> Re: In-n-Out Burgers: VERY GOOD QUESTION :0)
> 
> ...



Work does that. Im hoping I can only let them have me till Im 60-62.. LOL 

wife loves the jilly for sure man  It eased the blow of buying a new car for us at least.. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

I got tired of my plastic watering pitchers breaking from use and sun exposure. I stopped in at the thrift store and found this beauty:




Polished the other side so you could see the silver plate polished 



It holds about half of a gallon.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2015)

FLOWER TIME! day 1 starts tomorrow


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I got tired of my plastic watering pitchers breaking from use and sun exposure. I stopped in at the thrift store and found this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's always good finds at the thrift shop


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2015)

I've only heard good things about Dr. D81.....now that eedjit Jigfresh, that's another matter, fukkin Rodriguez that he is, can't keep his little mittens to himself now he's living 'de Rodriguez life' 

Good news, my Dog clone has roots (since ze Froggies took all my other ones it was all down to her to pull herself together!)
Bad news, the Deep Blue male clone is broon bread Fireballs clones still looking dandy. It's nice to be home, christ my plants needed some serious attention. Not the best to leave them alone for 5 days and not water them. One of my Fireballs babies I literally had to chop 75% of it off, lol. Was kinda crispy!

Hopefully my fireballs grow down Button Ben is doing alright (I am not filled with confidence when it took my mate 2 visits to notice one of the lights was not on).

Laters cheese munchers.

DST


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally flipped the 9 in the 8x4 as clones have rooted and cloners coming under t5 later today


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Work does that. Im hoping I can only let them have me till Im 60-62.. LOL
> 
> wife loves the jilly for sure man  It eased the blow of buying a new car for us at least.. LOL


Right on!

I am keeping her for the time being.

JD


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, Doc ended up swinging by my place for the afternoon yesterday with family in tow. Super cool to meet his family! 

His wife is really nice and his kids are great. The whole time they were here they played with my kids and a couple of the neighbor kids that came over too. We got to hang out and watch the kids play and that really made my day. I am glad they were able to stop by and chill for a bit.

They left here around eight o'clock last night and were headed North. I think they were going to try to stop by and see FLKeys before leaving the area but not sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2015)

so awesome to see our kids play together when they do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bob is the coolest cat ever!
> 
> Doc says you are cool too @Lt. Dan !





SomeGuy said:


> I wish I could have hooked up with you all MO. I would have passed some smoke on to doc.
> 
> Work has been dominating my time. Car situation got bad enough that it had to be remedied finally... bought a new commuter. Nissan versa, brand new. comes with all maintenance etc.. for like 7 years. Figure my daughter will be driving in 5yrs. Probably the car she will get.. LOL





Javadog said:


> LOL, I wanted to come back up too. Work had me
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dezracer said:


> Well, Doc ended up swinging by my place for the afternoon yesterday with family in tow. Super cool to meet his family!
> 
> His wife is really nice and his kids are great. The whole time they were here they played with my kids and a couple of the neighbor kids that came over too. We got to hang out and watch the kids play and that really made my day. I am glad they were able to stop by and chill for a bit.
> 
> They left here around eight o'clock last night and were headed North. I think they were going to try to stop by and see FLKeys before leaving the area but not sure.





jigfresh said:


> so awesome to see our kids play together when they do.



You know i would have loved to stay for ever and see eveyone but we have to get to OR at some point. Work can screw 
up a good time so often too. I did have a great time in LA and will be back down again. Net time i will get some advanced notice

Looks like we will make Eugene this weekend, so take care guys and we are off and headed north again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh and everyone like the in and out but the girl, and she loved the fries.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 6, 2015)

little update

Tent 1 cuts,
Lost a couple of cuts this time around, bit stoned now so forgot which plant (s?) it is  lol . Kept 1 of each cut I was given the other week in the prop. 


Tent 2 cuts, 
Doing fine, lovely aromas when brushing hand on the tops. Need potting up this weekend and some pruning, only water so far.


Flowering tent, week 4, 28 days
scratch and sniff ..if only

12 strains all with some thing a little different in the stink department, new carbon filter tomorrow tho. First grow in this house, temps not ideal.

silver kush, reserve privada, this caught my nose last night.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Need to transplant soon....


----------



## moondance (Mar 6, 2015)

numberfour said:


> little update
> 
> Tent 1 cuts,
> Lost a couple of cuts this time around, bit stoned now so forgot which plant (s?) it is  lol . Kept 1 of each cut I was given the other week in the prop.
> ...


while the lights are on are you pumping air into the tent like with a 20" box fan. I do it to all my "on" tents then I close um up when they go to sleep.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Need to transplant soon....
> View attachment 3365925


What is it?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 6, 2015)

Qq male


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> What is it?


That's purple wreck x OG or swamp wreck or whatever the fuck it's called....

Yea that, it's the best pheno I found. Fastest flowering, nice yields, frost off the charts, purple hues in the bud, and the terpenes on her are absolutely loud. Beautiful smoke, deff is my keeper.


----------



## moondance (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds tasty giggles, seed is being popped for the berry project. Seed tent and vertical tent are flipped and on oposite times, love in it. Can't wait to see the Fireballs flower. Fireball clones all came through vigorously wow. A bit BASH'D at the moment happy weekend yall.


----------



## moondance (Mar 6, 2015)

Freakin hate daylight savings time bullshit. I am leaving the tents alone they can be on normal time fuck it.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello Club 600!

The ladies are having their first 12 hour dark cycle  So fucking ready to have some new meds, and watch a whole new cycle of strains do their magic!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is some Fireballs from a cut I got at the Sacramento BBQ:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

We are headed to the Goldengate Bridge, and on to the Humdolt Redwood Forest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

@Mohican the ak is good driving smoke


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2015)

Ah man I'm so stoked you and the fam are getting a good look at Cali. Bummed I couldn't have met the fam. Safe travels amigo.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just a quick hello guys, the new granddaughter has me busy today.
Safe travels Doc.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Oh and everyone like the in and out but the girl, and she loved the fries.


Google In Out burger specials sometime...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2015)

Mmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are headed to the Goldengate Bridge, and on to the Humdolt Redwood Forest.


Have a safe drive, enjoy the coast road.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

Damn,that burger do look good....

Fireball f1 clone


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's the pw x OG keeper pheno 17 days into 12/12.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn,that burger do look good....
> 
> Fireball f1 clone
> View attachment 3366086
> ...


Hey gen how long you usually veg in those 7gal? Do any strains you run ever get rootbound in them?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

I have never seen a Unicorn.

But now I have seen a frosty male!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2015)

That's what's up!


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey gen how long you usually veg in those 7gal? Do any strains you run ever get rootbound in them?


I just go off how the plant is growing,most of the time...

Never had root bound..but they sure will eat all the food in the soil...if the plant is too big.


That male looking damn good mo.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2015)

how long was that one vegged genuity?


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> how long was that one vegged genuity?


I'd say around 8 weeks,but 3 of them weeks it got cold in the veg room...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

You can grow big bitches in small pots 
 
No root bound here


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

Damn them some big ass blades....
Reminds me of some Candydrop I did...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn them some big ass blades....
> Reminds me of some Candydrop I did...


That would be cause that's candy grape OG


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

*Nortriptyline. *

Any one here taking this. was prescribed today because physical medicine specialist says I need to sleep more than 3-4 hours straight or im gonna end up in a bad way. Ive been this way for years and its wearing me down physically i guess. He says sleep will help me a ton. good sleep. 

Ive read there are other pluses to this medication. A big one is that it tends to take away a majority of the pain. Just wondered if anyone here has had this since there are alot of us all fucked up. LOL!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

I've never taken it @SomeGuy but I'm pretty sure it's an antidepressant and is in the same class with celexa which my wife takes and helps her a lot.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

well... proper dosage for antidepressent is so high it turns you into zombie. Im on a graduated 10mg before bed daily then increase every week or two till I get to the place I should be. sleeping 6-8hrs straight. Ive read so much feedback on pain with this drug that I thought holy cow this could be great.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

I've seen it used as an antidepressant at low doses and work, everyone is different. Took me 6 years to get all my shit right and now I stopped everything and only do cannabis, rso, edibles, flowers, tinctures, hash, body rubs, yea name it and I've never felt better.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

I already take regular doses of RSO but My skeleton has problems Unfortunately there is not a whole lot open to me except try to get good sleep and control my symptoms. I will not take narcotics unless its a last result. I am hoping this stuff is the ticket for me.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I already take regular doses of RSO but My skeleton has problems Unfortunately there is not a whole lot open to me except try to get good sleep and control my symptoms. I will not take narcotics unless its a last result. I am hoping this stuff is the ticket for me.


Look into emu 420 body rub if you haven't already....


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I am out in springfield or to


Well bro we will meet up. If you have a boat I am you man. That is what i do when not tending garden. I cant wait to ride my Harley to visit you all in cali/OR/WA and such. I think I can save $15k easy maybe 20k so when I get there its land buying time.Shit I will live in a tent and build a greenhouse first if need be. I have 2K already saved and I am not working right now. Will be in 2 weeks as the weather jsut got warm here and lake will melt fast then I can put another 600-800 back a month from job and then all the harvest money goes into the same pool. I am dead serious about moving there and will be there, God willing of coarse.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hello Club 600!
> 
> The ladies are having their first 12 hour dark cycle  So fucking ready to have some new meds, and watch a whole new cycle of strains do their magic!


Okay I will say this as even TJ SHorts will tell you 12/12 is not the way. 11 on 13 off will give you tropical times and your plants will thank you as your smoke gets even better while saving you 30 hrs of electricity a month. He has a new book out also if you search for TJ shorts Cultivating exceptional cannibus by tj shorts. Oh @RM3 he has been saying to lower lights on for awhile and now the big man backs him up. 

Doc brother great talking today as always and I know it will be grand working with you as a partner in OR Land bro find us land.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I already take regular doses of RSO but My skeleton has problems Unfortunately there is not a whole lot open to me except try to get good sleep and control my symptoms. I will not take narcotics unless its a last result. I am hoping this stuff is the ticket for me.


I take lavender oil caps before bed and they help some but I don't sleep more than
2-3 hrs a night more like 20-45 min. at a shot it really sucks and does wear on your heart
and all other muscles as well as with mental issues so far I had about 25 or more scrips
and been to 4 different sleep clinics including the Mayo Clinic in Minn. and they still can't
find out whats wrong.
I wish you luck and hope you get it figured out.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I take lavender oil caps before bed and they help some but I don't sleep more than
> 2-3 hrs a night more like 20-45 min. at a shot it really sucks and does wear on your heart
> and all other muscles as well as with mental issues so far I had about 25 or more scrips
> and been to 4 different sleep clinics including the Mayo Clinic in Minn. and they still can't
> ...


Thank for the vote of confidence.  Im about 3 hours straight for years now and dr. thinks thats whats making it worse for me. I get up and out of bed 2-3 times nightly... this doesn't count the waking up to re-position. 

Have you taken this med? Reading up on it make me hope it works for me. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

You want to go to a sleep specialist. They should be looking at your serotonin levels.

8-9 hours is essential for good health!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

I am posting this everywhere because I am so excited about seeing it!

Frosty Male!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thank for the vote of confidence.  Im about 3 hours straight for years now and dr. thinks thats whats making it worse for me. I get up and out of bed 2-3 times nightly... this doesn't count the waking up to re-position.
> 
> Have you taken this med? Reading up on it make me hope it works for me. LOL


A long time ago but I quit talking with dr.'s about my sleep problems now I'm
going to a holistic med ctr. and acupuncture it helps some.
Don't give up, it can take a long time to figure out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Sometimes I sleep better in a recliner.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Made it to Ukiah CA and got a room. Tomorrow we will ride up and check the redwoods out, and i have to say it is cool the be going to Humbolt. Never would have guessed it a couple months ago


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2015)

thats the beauty of life man. Never know where you can end up. Video uploading now to youtube


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

I do best with 5.5 hours of sleep. More and I'm groggy. John Gruden, the NFL ex coach/ commentator only sleeps like 3 hours a night. He's seen many doctors and they told him, some people are just like that. Crazy sheit.

My wife on the other hand, if she doesn't get her 8 hours she gets violently ill. Like an allergic reaction. Dizzy, nausea, shaking, mentally freaking out. It's also crazy sheit.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sometimes I sleep better in a recliner.


@SG Have you been checked for sleep apnea yet? or thyroid? these can both
effect your sleep pattern.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 7, 2015)

try sleeping in cooler temps with more blankets, you can take blankets off if you get too warm. i find i wake up more dehydrated and more restless even if it is 1 degree too warm. i sleep about 7 hours a day and then 1 day a week i will sleep about 10 hours. some people sleep better with a droning sound like a fan


----------



## papapayne (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> some people sleep better with a droning sound like a.......


.....Wife j/k


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> Okay I will say this as even TJ SHorts will tell you 12/12 is not the way. 11 on 13 off will give you tropical times and your plants will thank you as your smoke gets even better while saving you 30 hrs of electricity a month. He has a new book out also if you search for TJ shorts Cultivating exceptional cannibus by tj shorts. Oh @RM3 he has been saying to lower lights on for awhile and now the big man backs him up.
> 
> Doc brother great talking today as always and I know it will be grand working with you as a partner in OR Land bro find us land.


Each to their own, DC. Even in the tropics, lights don't just switch off after 11 hours (this would only happen if the world was trully flat!!!). If you really want to do it properly, then get night lighting for your grow (since at night there is still light.) Drive around the North European hemisphere and you will see all the Pro grow houses / greenhouses (growing veggies, not MJ) with lights on at night (generally of a reddish nature). Not 100% sure what spectrum they are but I am assuming they are taking this on the back of the LED tech that gets used at night (I think COF posted an article way back about it). I have also posted pictures of a grow around the corner from me where they use LEDS of a particular spectrum at night. I stagger my lights going off over an hour so generally each light runs for under 12 hours, but the overall effect also saves on electricity time. I have been doing this for some time now. Some advocates of lighting patterns reckon 7 hours direct sun is enough for the plants as well.......just saying


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

It's a boy!!! Or a girl!!! Who knows. 

One thing is for sure. It's a Dog.

Let the games begin.


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

anyone who has trouble seleping really should try ghb at least once to see how amazing the effects can be. more or less instant rem and even a fire would not wake you. nearly all pro bodybuilders use it because a 3hr sleep is the equivalent to around 9 hours.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

It's fun to watch people on ghb too.


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

it's fun watching cute girls sleeping when they have had a few drops in their drink, now that is my idea of a friday night!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

Why discriminate. Any night is good for that.


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

lol

how is the weather treating you out there jig? should be coming around nicely this time of year


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

hahaha....

yeah man. It's nice and warm and sunny. In the shade a bit cool, but compared to the mountains where I was at it's warm as. I swear the sun is brighter here than anywhere else I've been. And I come from a desert.

Looking forward to summer though when the skin comes out. Everyone here dresses so formally. Not a set of shorts in the whole place... except for the gringos.


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

i bet you stick out like jimmers thumb there dont you!. i'm sure you will sample the delights of las americas when the tourist season comes, flesh you say?!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, they can't figure out whey the tourist is in 'this' part of town. Doesn't he know all the sights are over there? I'm sure after a while they will recognize me, then they'll really be confused.

My wife better hurry up and get here. May could be disastrous. I swear none of the girls here have a wedding ring on. Surely they can't all be single???


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

de fucking rodriguez stirkes again!.
you'll soon be more than busy, once the sun gets here, more than enough work there to stop your idle hands from wandering at least.
going to do a bit of gardening myself this afternoon that i've been putting off for a while, 2015 has been a lazy year so far lol.

when are the family over jig?


----------



## numberfour (Mar 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> while the lights are on are you pumping air into the tent like with a 20" box fan. I do it to all my "on" tents then I close um up when they go to sleep.


lol no 20" box fan, its only a 1.2m x 1.2m (4x4) tent and just using passive intakes with one of the bottom circular drawstring open. I think its more to do with learning to grow in a smaller space and dialling the tent in, seems more delicate than larger tents / rooms I'm finding.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

June 1 is the plan. Long way off. Hopefully I'll have smoke by then.

And yeah, I'm actually a bit nervous about the work. Most plants I've ever dealt with is 10... And they were small. Should be an adventure like the rest of this trip. At least the plants don't speak another language.

Have fun getting your hands dirty, or coco-y... Whatever lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

the best thing about coco is it brushes right off, i could actually shower put on my good clothes then go and do my chores and it wouldn't make much difference lol


are you gonna mix a big batch of soil up and do organics or is it an indoor thing too?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

Indoor/ outdoor. I think we're going to do coco, although I'm not sure. I anticipate lots of carrying around pots. Wouldn't want all this sun to go to waste. I guess at some point I won't really be able to carry them. Ahhhh... it will be a blast to figure out.


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

i couldnt recommend it enough over soil, especially for the fact you can move it around so much easier, also re using the stuff is piece of piss. i'm off out anyway. have a good weekend folks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

peace bro. have a good one.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, first time growing Blue Snowdog, 5th week veg.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2015)

On that topic SG, when I commented on your thread as I did,
it was after seeing this:

May treat: Major depression, Pain, Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder, Anxiety disorder, Enuresis, Depressive Disorder

You can see that this is a drug with a wide range of uses.

JD

P.S. I thought of the scene from "Groundhog Day"...
"Me. Me. ....mmmMe" Well, that is how it feels anyway!


P.P.S. Those look really happy PB! Welcome aboard.

P.P.P.S Oh, and Qrazy Quake came down:

Did I typical first-time feeding drama, but it ended very well.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 7, 2015)

ghb said:


> anyone who has trouble seleping really should try ghb at least once to see how amazing the effects can be. more or less instant rem and even a fire would not wake you. nearly all pro bodybuilders use it because a 3hr sleep is the equivalent to around 9 hours.


GHB has been illegal for over a decade now here. Works like a champ, but we abused the crap out of that stuff! 1 capful, please, more like a mouthful. We were idiots!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2015)

Cherry Jo Harvest @ 8 weeks


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone ever run Hells Angel OG, Legend OG, or lemon skunk?


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2015)

I have heard of the Hells Angel Cut, but fuk knows if it's the same thing, never grown any of the OG's of those varieties but smoked some nice lemon skunk

Oh, and here's Button Ben. Blue Ptis at the back and Fireballs .


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 7, 2015)

I popped a few DNA lemon skunks.
Any 6'ers plan on being at the 420 cup, I am pretty sure I will be in town for that weekend but I dont know if I should get the passes to the cup.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

Right on guys, I was gifted those 3 strains from my buddy out in Colorado. Hells angel cut is supposed to be a real beast and the legend cut is supposedly like the SFV og cut but better. The lemon skunk I'm excited to try to. Will also be getting cherry pie,gg4,SoCal master kush and gods gift. 

Oh and shiksa I think the wife and I will be there. Depends on how her health is.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

Let's turn this...
 
To this....
 
Tada!


----------



## moondance (Mar 7, 2015)

Flaming pie how the hell are ya girl! Girls are looking looking stellar. Number 4, I grow in a 4x4 tent too, vertically I got a 14" caged fan blowing up on the bulb to the out vent. And I run a 20" box fan in front for air flow and cooling works great.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2015)

Ahhhh a box fan, like the big cheap ones you put in the window (sometimes). I was thinking of an inline fan. 20" would be enough to power a small jet haha. So confused before.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> Flaming pie how the hell are ya girl! Girls are looking looking stellar. Number 4, I grow in a 4x4 tent too, vertically I got a 14" caged fan blowing up on the bulb to the out vent. And I run a 20" box fan in front for air flow and cooling works great.View attachment 3366668


I get you now, was thinking on the same lines as jig lol, thanks for the input  

Installed new cf a while ago, the yellow crap (technical term ) from the acoustic ducting went everywhere, had to wash the tent and myself down lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2015)

Getting there little by little.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Getting there little by little.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366821


Excellent, Im getting ready for outside, however no straw bales. Just 5 cubic feet of home mixed soil per hole.
Right now cooking under black plastic.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2015)

Can not wait to see the tree,that comes out of that ...


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 7, 2015)

I finally ordered a small tent, no more 1 room grow! (yahoooo!!!)
It's only a 3x3x5' but it will be enough to start the veg in.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 7, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Hey, first time growing Blue Snowdog, 5th week veg.


Great taste, want to hear how it went, my luck was less than stellar with it. I had many males and few females, but I have learned a lot since then.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Great taste, want to hear how it went, my luck was less than stellar with it. I had many males and few females, but I have learned a lot since then.


Yes, very much.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Getting there little by little.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366821


I wish I had the space, but living in metro area sucks with all of them neighbours around though, but I make do.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Can not wait to see the tree,that comes out of that ...


Shooting for a modest goal (IMO) of 4lb a plant. Seen some BIG gals out here so I know it's possible...


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Shooting for a modest goal (IMO) of 4lb a plant. Seen some BIG gals out here so I know it's possible...


You may have said it,but are them going to be full season plants,or you doing some light deprived setup?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2015)

Full season. I'm gonna leave for a wedding monday and will be gone for a week,,, I'll get clones soon as I get back, I would have liked to start weeks ago but hey that's just how it worked out this year.

I'll def do some light dep in the coming years, GH grown flowers are comparable to indoors imo.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

Forum cut.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

Release the beast.


----------



## moondance (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey all plants are looking great everyone. I got to grow a 7' er one summer before having to chop early due to choppers lol. I just checked on the autoberry seed for the mixed fruit project, I see something white trying to peer out of the plug. Then I had another little experiment going with skunk widow tops just thrown into a jug of water off to the side, they got some roots hehe. Next run will be a combo of Fireballs and Skunky Widow freakin sweet. Peace, MD.


----------



## moondance (Mar 7, 2015)

I think I got one of each Qrazy Quakes this time still waiting but it looks like the tall strechy is a girl and the short bushy is a boy!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2015)

Soaking your pellets in tea before placing cuts can increase speed and promote healthy root growth.
 
5 days in dome


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice looking plants you have Giggles


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> You may have said it,but are them going to be full season plants,or you doing some light deprived setup?


yeah i can see him just picking those 600l pots up and carrying them off to the shed for a sleep. lol

whodat my honest opinion ( having zero outdoor growing experience) is that your support tubing is WAYYYYY too low, gonna need some scaffolding towers man!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 8, 2015)

@giggles26 How legit is the forum source? I think the bottom pheno resembles the pics of the forum cut that I have seen, hopefully I will have the same geno soon to compare. The top one looks too fat leafed, IMO. How did the same cut get so different? Any ideas on what may have caused this?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 8, 2015)

Sucks 3 am in Cali. Up with a toothache. Time for some dog


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 8, 2015)

If its Gsc . will.see. I have it too


----------



## Figgy (Mar 8, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sucks 3 am in Cali. Up with a toothache. Time for some dog


I'm on the east coast having to work on daylight savings day. Sucks big balls! Coffee time.....


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 8, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sucks 3 am in Cali. Up with a toothache. Time for some dog


7 am in NY. Sour time


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2015)

Noon here... smoke something for me.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 8, 2015)

What a weekend.. Was throwing up mad almost all day friday. Freakin nervous i was going to be sick at my dad's 50 year birthday. Got through it. What a freaky collection of people.
My dad has made friends with some dutch people once he was in bulgaria. They were there and holy crapsickle they were ON. Hillarious people. They are anti weed, so cant like them too much 
Well havent cheked on my girls a couple days since i gave them a wash down for spider mites. Surprise surprise spider mite takeover :/ Cant believe how fast them fuckers can work. Every dog s1 clone i have is affected, bad. Strange in the same room i got 2 dog bx2 and black berry og, they have not been attacked yet.. Crazy..
I got mad and filled my handy sprayer with iso-alcohol/water 1/1. Cant breathe in my room now.. If the plants survive i think they will be mite free. Used 1liter of iso alcohol. Sprayed everything, even my carbonfilter..
Positive thing! I was so happy to find ladybugs in a mass enjoying the sun.. Got about 20 or so  Will try to make them a permanent home to live and breed in.
Weather is awesome today! Open doors and windows! Dogs sleeping in the grass! Summer must be comming 
Great day yall!

Only clone tent are affected. Seed girls are looking bomber than bomb


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

Jurple to start the day.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha... I've used solo cup slices for markers before too. lol

DoobieBrother. We all miss the shit out of you. I hope you are ok buddy. Please come back to us.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @giggles26 How legit is the forum source? I think the bottom pheno resembles the pics of the forum cut that I have seen, hopefully I will have the same geno soon to compare. The top one looks too fat leafed, IMO. How did the same cut get so different? Any ideas on what may have caused this?


2 legit 2 quit lol. But nah the source is solid. One of my old partners from Colorado. He's a good dude.

Here's the one I think is the black pheno. It's a short squat one.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

Check out this crazy bitch, she's gone mad.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

Fireballs trucking right along.
 
Sorry uploader is only letting me do 1 at a time.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 8, 2015)

I finally made it back and never left the house, grand kids wore me out.
Like I was saying I ordered a 3 x 3 x 5' tent, inline fan, filter and flex tubing
I have an 11 band 300 watt LED so I'll be able to veg in the tent and leave
the big room just for flower.
The Extrema is the first of the girls to flower looks like Cherry Puff is next
then Purple Wreck x OG, should be interesting. Extrema Purple Wreck x OG (above) CP (below)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

Doc said that the extrema was the best medicine for Mrs Docs migraines. Keep posting pics. I am very interested to see what it does


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 8, 2015)

Will do.
And for my first pollen collection project:
Extrema male.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Doc said that the extrema was the best medicine for Mrs Docs migraines. Keep posting pics. I am very interested to see what it does


I have never seen so many bud sites erupt at the same time as with the Extrema it is fantastic to
watch flower.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 8, 2015)

If Doc is reading this the tape seam behind the PW x OG is at 48.5" this plant is a
monster and still stretching!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> If Doc is reading this the tape seam behind the PW x OG is at 48.5" this plant is a
> monster and still stretching!


That's the taller pheno then. I tossed her and kept her sister.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

@oldman60 here's both phenos of the pw x OG.
Tall pheno 
 
Shorter one but way more vigorous(my keeper)


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fireballs trucking right along.
> View attachment 3367419
> Sorry uploader is only letting me do 1 at a time.


Are them all mixed,or are the f1 on the left?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2015)

moondance said:


> Flaming pie how the hell are ya girl! Girls are looking looking stellar. Number 4, I grow in a 4x4 tent too, vertically I got a 14" caged fan blowing up on the bulb to the out vent. And I run a 20" box fan in front for air flow and cooling works great.View attachment 3366668


Getting over the winter blues.

Finally getting more free time as my daughter become more independent


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @giggles26 How legit is the forum source? I think the bottom pheno resembles the pics of the forum cut that I have seen, hopefully I will have the same geno soon to compare. The top one looks too fat leafed, IMO. How did the same cut get so different? Any ideas on what may have caused this?


 
Here's my GSC clone. I know for sure its not Forum as I've seen her many times and this cut I have doesn't look like Forum. Looks like OGKB to me from some reference pics I have


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Are them all mixed,or are the f1 on the left?


80% of f1s are on the left. There's a few mixed in on the right.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 8, 2015)

I think its a little early for the pistils to be changing color.. Both S1's and bx2 has started..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2015)

How far in are those? 5 weeks? If so they look like they will be MASSIVE. I bet those pistils will be buried under hundreds more white pistils soon.


HydroGp said:


> I think its a little early for the pistils to be changing color.. Both S1's and bx2 has started..View attachment 3367429View attachment 3367430


Have you checked the tent for sacks?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 8, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I think its a little early for the pistils to be changing color.. Both S1's and bx2 has started..View attachment 3367429View attachment 3367430


One of my Engineers Dreams has done this as well here. I noticed a couple pistils had started turning at the start of week 5. I got probably 1/4 or so that have turned or started to now.

Edit: looks like you are around 3+ weeks there. That is early.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2015)

@hgp, prob nothing to worry about, I've seen similar before,,, they'll most likely keep chugging along.


Today I had the great pleasure of meeting our friend DrD81 and his wonderful family while they pass through humboldt,,, what a cool guy wish we had more time. 

I'm back at the pad packing for mexico now, will prob leave tonight for the early flight tomorrow from San Fran. 
Don't be surprised if you see some "beers on the beach" pics from me in a few days


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 8, 2015)

@Mohican Any info on the lovejill?
Pics?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2015)

Didn't want to salt up a nice post ^^^ but got some very unfortunate news this morning,,, the land owner feels that my 5 plants is too much of a risk legally :-/ 
It is what it is and that's that. I'll be picking up hourly work on farms around here and got the offer from a buddy to put two in his backyard.

Not exactly what I was going for but life is such. 

Onward and upward.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2015)

Smokin on some dog.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

Trimming some shish99
 
Pic from last week.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow, I was looking forward to those islands flowering Who. Bummer.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2015)

Damn whodat. That's a shame. Onward and upward.

But all the fucking work gone. Grrrrrrrr Sorry buddy.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 8, 2015)

Very sorry to hear who.. Sux big time.. Hope you get some big uns at your friends. Cool you got to meet doc!
I have not been so good at writing down things but looking back at pics it seems i started flowering 5th/Febuary.
So week 5. day 32.
Other s1 pheno, throwing balls.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2015)

Look fit and healthy too Hydro. Are the balls managable?
I've got people in refitting my kitchen today so house is on stealth lockdown.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2015)

So when looking for a male. What do I look for?. Viger, growth speed, smell?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 9, 2015)

My 2 pits after few days 12/12 just cut sum lower growth off


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> So when looking for a male. What do I look for?. Viger, growth speed, smell?


sames things you look for in a female...except they have bog BAWS

Looking good budolskie!


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

i think mo found a good male, a male that has resin must be a special surely?!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2015)

Possibly, but then what will it give in flower production. I get the feeling tga used a lot of frosty males in their seed production, but although everyone loves frosty resinous girls, no one likes ending up with a 1/4 oz harvest off a plant, so flower production is important, as are nailing all the other traits.


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> 400w HPS = 50,000 Lumens
> + 250w MH = 21,000 Lum
> 
> 650w Mix = 71,000 Lum
> ...


This is interesting, I didn't think that you could add up lumens like that. I thought the 50,000 lumens would just drown out the 21,000 of the 250w(Kinda like how a flashlight get drowned out by the sunlight). Having another smaller light gives you more coverage but not a higher lumens output IMO.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Didn't want to salt up a nice post ^^^ but got some very unfortunate news this morning,,, the land owner feels that my 5 plants is too much of a risk legally :-/
> It is what it is and that's that. I'll be picking up hourly work on farms around here and got the offer from a buddy to put two in his backyard.
> 
> Not exactly what I was going for but life is such.
> ...


oh man, , good luck,


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

Smootherpete said:


> This is interesting, I didn't think that you could add up lumens like that. I thought the 50,000 lumens would just drown out the 21,000 of the 250w(Kinda like how a flashlight get drowned out by the sunlight). Having another smaller light gives you more coverage but not a higher lumens output IMO.


I'm sure you are correct. I don't know a whole lot about light now... and that was what 6 years ago when I posted.

No worry though. I've moved on the bigger and better lights these day. Planning on using the sun for the first time in my growing career.

Welcome to the 600 Smootherpete.


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Possibly, but then what will it give in flower production. I get the feeling tga used a lot of frosty males in their seed production, but although everyone loves frosty resinous girls, no one likes ending up with a 1/4 oz harvest off a plant, so flower production is important, as are nailing all the other traits.



yeah i had a spacebomb that was all resin, it didn't grow buds as such just resin balls lol, he has an eye for the shiney shiney alright does sub.

blue pit has resin and nugs!.

my fireballs s1 still not germed but the smelly cherry and fireball regs have, we'll see if they make it next time i go. i want all the fireballs


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> yeah i had a spacebomb that was all resin, it didn't grow buds as such just resin balls lol, he has an eye for the shiney shiney alright does sub.
> 
> blue pit has resin and nugs!.
> 
> my fireballs s1 still not germed but the smelly cherry and fireball regs have, we'll see if they make it next time i go. i want all the fireballs


I love TGA and sub, but I must say I feel he puts too much emphasis on flavor.


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

i don't know if that could even be taken as a negative lol.
i do love that space queen resin but i'm tasting far too many weeds these days with that same accent, it's a very distinctive smell/taste wouldn't you say? hard to describe but you know it the second you smell it, i would say like mild spice with cherries and a hint of citrus.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> oh man, , good luck,


I'll have one hell of a veggie garden this year that's for sure.

Not all is lost, I'll still gain knowledge and experience working on bigger farms,,, something I can utilize in the future.


At the airport getting my drank on  see you in mexico folks.


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

have a good time, don't forget to go see the donkey show!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2015)

Cherry puff keeper.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> have a good time, don't forget to go see the donkey show!


Lmao no thank you!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw a donkey show once, it was enough for 3 lifetimes....


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah, you don't take the family. that's for sure!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> yeah, you don't take the family. that's for sure!


Thank god I was young, dumb, and single


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 9, 2015)

I had two buddies we had to buy out of the TJ jail from a fight at a donkey show.
Beer drinkers should not drink tequila.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Look fit and healthy too Hydro. Are the balls managable?
> I've got people in refitting my kitchen today so house is on stealth lockdown.


Im doing some stealth lockdown myself. House will be invaded tomorrow cause im turning 30..
It threw alot that one plus the size makes it real hard to get around.. Pretty sure a few have been left behind.. But from previous dog grows it cant go all bad. I dont mind a few seeded buds. As long as the dog still barks.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

I was traumatized enough seeing the drugged up, pregnant stripper I did in TJ. Couldn't imagine an animal joining in the misery.

Nothing I think is funnier/ sadder than the tourists taking pictures sitting on 'Zebras'. Cuz, you know, they totally don't look like white donkeys with shoe polish on them. :/


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 9, 2015)

Off to get more shots in the spine, everybody have a good day see you tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

happy birthday hydro man. I have a friend turning 30 at the weekend. i was writing the card today thinking, everyone says it's all down hill from 30, what an oxymoron. surely that's easy it should be uphill right?!

my lady wants to do mexico next year. i'm pretty sure i'll not be seeing any donkey shows though haha


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Off to get more shots in the spine, everybody have a good day see you tomorrow.


you make that sound about as appealing as it actually is. no little prick puns gonna sweeten that


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy BDay Hydro. 30? I have habits 30 years old. LOL... just kidding. I only just turned 36 a few days ago.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2015)

U old people. Joke as I'm 36 going 37 in hot august. Need to get my old school running for that. And modest shows. Will be one . Merced in April too. Cars a 68 caprice


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2015)

Also back to work and school. Loving my soil class.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

50 was way better than 30!

July is my 30th wedding anniversary!

@Don Gin and Ton - Don't go to Mexico! Come to California


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 50 was way better than 30!
> 
> July is my 30th wedding anniversary!
> 
> @Don Gin and Ton - Don't go to Mexico! Come to California


Lol mexico.is all up in Do . Southern ca. And my town. Little mexico strait up here.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad you got so much going on bro. My friend in SD has a badass lowrider. He wins trophies and shit. I'll try to grab one of his pics.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2015)

You guys make me feel young! I'm turning 29 in May.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You guys make me feel young! I'm turning 29 in May.


Turning 21 in April. Tell me about it lol


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 9, 2015)

Haha thanks guys.. I still look 16, tho 
Ill make it my effort to make my 30's the new 20's, so ill be doing handstand uphill Don 

Enjoy GemuGrows! Years fly by..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

a wise man said you're only as old as the woman your feeling! I'm still 30 ffs hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a wise man said you're only as old as the woman your feeling! I'm still 30 ffs hahaha


Hahaha... I'm all over the map then. lol


----------



## papapayne (Mar 9, 2015)

HEY club 600! Hope all is well with everyone. Time is moving fast this cycle for me, been a busy time with school, the grow, and house hunting. Coming off night 5 in the flower side. Was wondering what the consensus is, for those in coco, when do you like to add the pk13/14 and at what dosages? I have the canna guidelines, but they say I should already be over 1k ppms, but at 800 ppms I am starting to see the claw and don't wanna burn em to shit with to high ppms.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Cars a 68 caprice


I graduated high school that year.
and jig
a '59 chevy 2 door Bel-Air coupe was my first car.
....and I have bad habits older than most of ya'll.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2015)

sounds reasonable to me......

Vietnamese pair caught with £100,000 cannabis farm 'thought they were just growing Western vegetables' 

Chien Nguyen, 32, and Hieu Nguyen, 35, told police they thought they were growing western vegetables when officers raided a cannabis factory in Leeds, West Yorkshire.


cof


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm sure you are correct. I don't know a whole lot about light now... and that was what 6 years ago when I posted.
> 
> No worry though. I've moved on the bigger and better lights these day. Planning on using the sun for the first time in my growing career.
> 
> Welcome to the 600 Smootherpete.


Thanks, I did outdoors before. I seem to do better indoors. Outdoors is ok if you have a bit of wilderness in your backyard.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Mmmmmm! Where can I get the "Western Vegetables" strain?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I love TGA and sub, but I must say I feel he puts too much emphasis on flavor.


Exsqueeze me? I baking powder? :0)

Sorry, just love that flavor...

Just popping in. Carry on.

JD

P.S. I am a Western Vegetable, as it turns out.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You guys make me feel young! I'm turning 29 in May.


29 in may aswell gigs, the 12th


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha some good convo here tonight.
Today is actually my pops birthday, seen him today for the first time in almost a year.
On that note I'm 27 (just had to ask my girlfriend how old I was lol!)

Made it to mexico fine, outside la Paz right now by the water it's beautiful. 

Anywho I'll get some pics next couple days.

Take care all, catching up on some much needed Zzzzzzzz


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> HEY club 600! Hope all is well with everyone. Time is moving fast this cycle for me, been a busy time with school, the grow, and house hunting. Coming off night 5 in the flower side. Was wondering what the consensus is, for those in coco, when do you like to add the pk13/14 and at what dosages? I have the canna guidelines, but they say I should already be over 1k ppms, but at 800 ppms I am starting to see the claw and don't wanna burn em to shit with to high ppms.


Some pk13/14 companies recommend one dosage for a week, at least 30 days before harvest. Some pk13/14 companies recommend a slow build up from when pistils first develop. I use to add 1ml per 10litres 2nd week of flower, then increase that by a ml each feeding until I had the max of 10ml per 10litres (sorry for the different measurements than you are use too). Now I don't even use it to be honest.........if your ppm's are high enough and the plants are not using it all then I wouldn't bother until they are hungry mofos....even then I probably wouldn't bother. I am using soil though so different if you are running straight coco.....so you are now thinking, what a fukkin useless response DST, lol....sorry.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea from what a few people have said, gonna wait till I learn the strains a bit better to see which would be hungry enough to need it. 

heres the ladys though
day 5 12/12


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

Mrs Mo and I had a great night on Wednesday. We drank half a bottle of Glenlivet 15 year old 








I was hurting the next day though! 18 year old never does that 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

18 year olds can also hurt you....i think it's more to do with your own age rather than the whiskys, Mo I drank most of the bottle of Knockando and it freakin knocked the can do out of me for sure! I was a tad peaky for a few days after that....and that's peaky, not peaty....!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you like peaty scotches? I had a Japanese one a few weeks ago that tasted like it had been poured through last nights campfire. Not a fan.

I did have a scotch at Benihanas that was superb. Had a nice cherry accent to it - yum.

I think I need a tug and a pull


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

Nah, I am still a bit too young to enjoy the peaty varieties. I much prefer the Spey valley malts over the West coast Island malts, smooth and fruity, or honey, or I love the Glenlivet Naddura, 16yr's which basically tastes like vanilla (only available duty free though). I also love Irish malts as they are generally less peaty, more on the smooth tip.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you like mead? My cousin is a weekend viking and he and his buddies in Colorado make their own mead. The stuff is amazing! None of the bottled stuff I have tried even comes close. I need to find a good recipe!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

I think I have had it once before many moons ago, although I could be lying


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

My wife had some homemade mead a friend of ours made the week after she got pregnant. She said if we had a kid she'd name it's middle name mead. lol.... I put a stop to that.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 10, 2015)

Got a call from my dad. Was thinking he called to say happy birthday. But nah hospital found internal bleedings and cancer has taken over everything so they are letting my grandmother pass on.
Tough.. and on my birthday. I will be by her side tho.
Sorry to mess the vibe.. Good day yall


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

I think I would have drawn the line as well. I can just imagine Mrs D's face, "erm, you know how you want another sprog, can we call it Kevin Kush please"? She hates Kevin because of the book, "We need to talk about...", and well lets just hazard a guess at her not liking Kush


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Got a call from my dad. Was thinking he called to say happy birthday. But nah hospital found internal bleedings and cancer has taken over everything so they are letting my grandmother pass on.
> Tough.. and on my birthday. I will be by her side tho.
> Sorry to mess the vibe.. Good day yall


Condolences, at least the pain will stop for her. Stay strong bud, and happy birthday all the same (there's more birthdays and it's only a day so celebrate when you feel more like it!)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

Fuck Hydro. What a fucking year huh? Shitty mate. LIke D said the pain will be over soon, but hell man... doesn't mean your pain stops. My gran was my favorite person in the whole world, and always will be. I miss her all the time. All that gives me peace is how close we were, and that the last time I saw her I made her feel good. She smiled and told me she loves me something fierce. Me and my wife were rubbing her sore legs. She had been in a hospital bed for about a week and was nearly gone. She passed a matter of hours after our visit. I also got to cut her toe nails one last time. As odd as it might sound, cutting my grandmas toenails was the best thing I've ever done. Always a blessing.

Sending you a big hug mate. I'm glad you will be by her side.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 10, 2015)

sorry for your loss hydro


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2015)

You are wise Jig...I have heard it said that the only way to
true happiness is through Service. Cutting the nails for someone
for whom just getting down there might be a sore chore is right
up that alley!

I am sorry for your loss Hydro.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

damn hydro man you have to be a good turn of luck soon man. stay strong man.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2015)

X2^^^


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Got a call from my dad. Was thinking he called to say happy birthday. But nah hospital found internal bleedings and cancer has taken over everything so they are letting my grandmother pass on.
> Tough.. and on my birthday. I will be by her side tho.
> Sorry to mess the vibe.. Good day yall


Sorry to hear that Hydro, my condolences and prayers for her.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2015)

Sad to hear hydro  rest sure she's in a better place.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey guys we have all the girls with bud sets, now the countdown starts.
Pics latter today if I can move enough to get down stairs.


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

back stiff? just count yourself lucky you don't have to lug big heavy pots of soil around lol, usually a little kick is enough to move a pot of coco out of the way if you need to get in there and do something.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> back stiff? just count yourself lucky you don't have to lug big heavy pots of soil around lol, usually a little kick is enough to move a pot of coco out of the way if you need to get in there and do something.


Thank God for that!, feels like I just got hit by a truck.
Now for a noon time bowl of scissor hash I've been saving.


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

i was about to say you left it a bit late in the day to start but it's still midday over ther i suppose, you should be medicating 24/7 if in pain though. i feel fit as a fiddle cause i regularly feed my endo-cannabinoid system lol


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2015)

It's nice to see a family work together........


POT and pans: Canadian chef becomes web sensation with online cookery show making cannabis-infused dishes... and her mother is her sous chef

Canadian chef Mary Jean Dunsdon, who goes by the name Watermelon, hosts an online cooking show Baking A Fool Of Myself in which she creates dishes which feature marijuana.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2015)

The fairy just came by, thank you seed fairy! (White Indica, C99)

@ghb, I do but I just came across the hash this morning. It pays to do stash 
inventory once in a while.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow guys we are in roseburg now so an hour from Eugene. We had a hell of a trip, and now the real adventure begins. To everyone we met on the road it was great to see you again or for the first time. To the ones we missed we will be back. Whodat have fun on your trip, and i hope you find a salution to your troubles. Thanks for the beans I will do my best to do them justice. Anyone seen @DoobieBrother ?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2015)

Gotta keep a healthy diet of wester veggies


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2015)

Good going doc! I'm down here south of the boarder enjoying a modelo at the moment 

@DoobieBrother hope you're okay.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well I am as far north as I have been and hope to be enjoying a sack of OR weed later. We smoked our last bowl this morning. @Mohican everything was great and there was one seed in the Scott's og x JTR


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey everybody my cat munched a little bit on my two week old seedlings. I don't think its too bad, no growth nodes were destroyed, i'd say a total of 10 leaves were munched on, two or three of them are down to about 1/3 of their original leaf size. This damage is between about 3-4/12 seedlings.

My plants were looking perfect and now they arent and that annoys me. I havent touched my plants since, should I do anything to them? Does cat saliva cause plants any issues? Chop off the chewed parts?

Also give me reasons to be less annoyed at my cat for doing this to me. Cuz i'm pretty annoyed.

I'd post a pic but my camera isnt working ):


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all, I've been traveling extensively and I'm now well into a reset of my grow. I was getting disappointing yields and burning out in general, so Here's five different plants grown from my dwindling seed bank. G13 labs OG #13, Riserva Privada the OG #18, RP Kandy Kush, Sour Kush and one seed from the seed fairy from some years ago, came in a baggie mysteriously marked CJ. I'm sure someone here will let me know what that is; it's the big burly girl front left. Plants on the left are just going into week 4 of flowering. I've cloned all of these and have 15 more biggish plants in a veg room. I may have to break out a big tray to flower them in. Loving my LEDs.

Hope all is going well with the 600 crew, old and new...spring is here!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2015)

The ladies are looking good. I believe the cj is probably casey jones.

Cats have a certain fondness for cannabis. It is better if you can keep them apart..


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 10, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Cats have a certain fondness for cannabis. It is better if you can keep them apart..
> cof


I do my very best hah. I'm allergic to the cat in the house anyways


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks COF. That was my guess. She's a beauty. I'm guessing a good ten weeker? I switched to 12/12 without any sign of sex, they were quite young.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

Was going to say the same thing....Casey Jones.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 10, 2015)

The man himself! Thanks DST. Hope you are well.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

@whodatnation - did you fly to Mexico?

@HydroGp - we all love you!


----------



## moondance (Mar 10, 2015)

Well I take it winter is over for us LOL, shit is melting fast, rivers of melt everywhere. I had to move the trucks to the driveway before they sunk into the yard, the 1 ton front tires were sunk in 1 1/2 feet. Did a little truck pull with the Ram and presto, then I found the right front wheel locked up, screw it I dragged it a bit lol. The heavy's are on pavement now and I'm in the chair for the rest of the day. Wife will be a little pissed I have been way overdoing things the last few days.
I finally got a female Qrazy Quake, and a nice short busy male too. I switched to Jacks Classic 20-20-20 and the plants love it, the last two weeks have had great growth rates. I guess the berry project is on hold lol, I saw a chunk of perilite not root lol I must have been ripped. Still just a seed sitting there I may put it in paper towel tonight if it hasnt cracked or try and pop a few more. The seed tent is going to get a bit tight, but were making seeds so I don't think it will hurt much.

Hydro sorry to hear about your grandmother, it's never easy loosing loved ones, thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2015)

A little good news, my tent came today! now I just have to wait to be able to move
so I can set it up.
Seeds and tent in the same day. 
Karma at work?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

I think it's cool to have cats that like my plants. Just not when they eat them lol. Your cat just wants to be like you bro. The plants will be fine. And the cat's happy. You should be too.

Just don't let it happen again.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! Really means alot.. I tottally got your message Jig. She is a source of pure goodness to me. Really wish i had payed it back better. But wont we always? I will use her way of holding a hand and making it warm. To try and keep something that i have loved all my life to pass on. Might sound strange but i am high as fuuuuuuuck!
I used alot of effort to make friends believe i was only turning 29.. Got a call from a m8 like: WTF! You lying piece of shizz! Just wait!.
I laughed my ass off cause they had no time to plan any. But as soon as a pal saw on facebook all the post's said 30 he called up the lads. Damn fuckers have blocked the driveway! Ill have to have this shit sitting for a hole month!
Argh sorry had to take down the pics.. Right click search similar on google and you will find my facebook page..
Freaking fun! I was really surprised seeing them roll up with that monster.. What a day.. Im so done..
REVENGE WILL BE SWEAT!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 10, 2015)

sup everybody that knows me.. still no sign of doobs? don't feel like searchin threw.. Im not on the computer as I used to but I should be around seeing as its bought to be spring here so im germinateing.. iv realized iv been so concentrated on my own breeding that Im loosing valuable genetics due to time, germ rate going down.. fuck I hope some of them pull threw.. its about 3 years right?4 they stay in about 70 degrees give or take


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 10, 2015)

speaking of casey just threw a couple of the casey bands X c4 in some whater and c4x kalizhar I cant wiremember witch one of you fairys gave them to be it was along time ago


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn hydro. You're friends are alright. Crazy... but cool.

And it's Sweet mate. Sweat collects in your armpits.

No doobie around droman. I fucking hate it. I wish we knew what was going on.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 10, 2015)

Hahahha i just had a vision of me squirting from my armpits. Revenge will be sweat lol Thanks  Yeah they are cool. 2 left work as soon as they found out. Maybe i was a prick for letting them think i only turned 29 but i was really affraid of what they would do  Glad i did not get 15kg of bird seeds in the garden..
Gonna be sweet with some sleep. I feel like ive been up for 2 days..
Catch ya laters


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2015)

Good night Hydro. 

Have a buddy coming over tomorrow to set up the tent I still can't move
hopefully tomorrow's a better day, I'm taking Hydro's lead and get stoned 
and off to bed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

We are going to go walk around town by U. O. and eat something. @papapayne just give us a call we will be close. We are on the south side of town tonight. Never mind we are ordering in haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

Glad you finally made it bro.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 10, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> speaking of casey just threw a couple of the casey bands X c4 in some whater and c4x kalizhar I cant wiremember witch one of you fairys gave them to be it was along time ago


Those sound like Highlanders Cave creations I had the same exact ones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you finally made it bro.


Thanks me to man. Now to find work and shelter


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2015)

Right on Doc! 

@Mohican yep sure did, by the sea of Cortez meow.

.... Gotta cook for 15 peeps tonight, will be in touch if I survive!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks me to man. Now to find work and shelter


Good prayers for you and your family doc. Glad u made it safe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! It was great seeing everyone and am stoked to be so much closer now. I am going to crestwell first thing in the morning to see about work, and then a house my wife found.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Thanks guys! Really means alot.. I tottally got your message Jig. She is a source of pure goodness to me. Really wish i had payed it back better. But wont we always? I will use her way of holding a hand and making it warm. To try and keep something that i have loved all my life to pass on. Might sound strange but i am high as fuuuuuuuck!
> I used alot of effort to make friends believe i was only turning 29.. Got a call from a m8 like: WTF! You lying piece of shizz! Just wait!.
> I laughed my ass off cause they had no time to plan any. But as soon as a pal saw on facebook all the post's said 30 he called up the lads. Damn fuckers have blocked the driveway! Ill have to have this shit sitting for a hole month!
> Argh sorry had to take down the pics.. Right click search similar on google and you will find my facebook page..
> ...


I want to see the pic? blocked driveway, at least it wasn't a blocked toilet...eeeck.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2015)

Jig sent me the driveway picture, holy shit Hydrogo, you gonna do a grow in that thing? lmfao.....


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2015)

Hahaha yeah its freaking big! Ill get some new pics today.. It has a few rooms so could do flower veg and even a drying room  Ill modify it with some lights and a stereo to play 24h a day. Then pass it on to my m8 who turns 30 16/4  Hehe stupid traditions...


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2015)

http://dai.ly/x2j7i4c
Spacey's smoking bus.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2015)

The most used ATM's in Denmark are located 200meters from Christiania..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2015)

I know that square. The metro station is across the street right? Has the glass floors. That tripped me out, especially since I was so ripped.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2015)

Haha yeah exactly.. When were you here? Guess they have been there a while now.. I think its trippy going down 4 floors under ground to catch a train. But thats another station


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2015)

Uh... I think it was 2009, maybe 2010? Not really sure. I don't know if I mentioned my favorite parts of the area. That big church with the gold spiral thing on top was amazing. Have you ever gone inside there are crazy statues inside of elephants. A huge pipe organ and all sorts of ornaments. I also loved the graffiti on the walls across from Cristiania.

The friend who took me was Swedish, but he spoke Danish. We walked along the river and smoked. There was a woman who lived in one of the houses right on the river with her daughter. We stopped and talked with them (in danish). She was very nice and welcomed me to the town. She said she was glad that there were American tourists who saw that part of Copenhagen instead of all the tourist parts. One of the few regrets I have in life is not taking a picture of her and her daughter.  Ah well... I guess I will need to visit again and say Hej

Edit: now I remember why I didn't take a picture... I was scared as shit to pull out a camera in the place. My friend said I'd be lucky if all that happened was having my camera taken.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2015)

Awesome. Ive never been inside the church its getting more famous for people using the grass area for sex, lol. But sounds worth a look. They have a great hall used for music and conferences. The outside of the building is ever changing in colors and pieces. Ive tried to do some but its hard as hell.. I like watching it..

As things are now i would not pull out a camera. But with a smartphone.. Seems impossible to stop.. Im rocking nokia 3210 right now  Have been far too long but cant get myself to turn in the onex. 150$repair just for the screen and camera sux too so id rather have a new phone all together but thats just stupid as i spent to much on the other one.... haha

7 days until BARCELONA!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2015)

Good morning all you ganja growing mofo's


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 11, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Haha yeah exactly.. When were you here? Guess they have been there a while now.. I think its trippy going down 4 floors under ground to catch a train. But thats another station


Imma take a few pics of the NYC subway system for ya'll. I would think it has to be the most sophisticated underground railway in order to charge the prices they do.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2015)

That would be cool shiskaboy. Never been on the NYC subway, only walked past the signs.

I don't know about sophisticated, but the Madrid metro system has nothing on Londons underground. One of the stations in madrid was like 8 floors down. I just kept going up up up up up up....

EDIT: Lies... I've been on the subway. I took it from Manhatten where we were staying over to Brooklyn to see where the old Dodger Stadium was. People staring like who's the white dude lol

EDIT 2: What up BoB!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Here are some lights off pics for y'all. Night 6 I believe. Its hard to keep track these days lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 11, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> That would be cool shiskaboy. Never been on the NYC subway, only walked past the signs.
> 
> I don't know about sophisticated, but the Madrid metro system has nothing on Londons underground. One of the stations in madrid was like 8 floors down. I just kept going up up up up up up....
> 
> ...


@jigfresh 
Did you smoke any NY weed?
They prolly werent trippin off you being white, its so mixed in the city. I get funny looks from the aromas coming from my pocket. They prolly could tell your not a NY'er, some areas tourists are considered "food".


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, I scream Cali boy. Def not a NYer.

Didn't get the chance to smoke. We were staying at the New Yorker and I didn't want to smoke in the room... and I'm totally paranoid when traveling about smoking outdoors. I was offered weed 5 times I think. That scared me to lol... I figured if I looked at them they would have stabbed me and stole all my money.

I have some seriously bad stereotypes about NYC.

I've smoked PA weed. Holy fuck... I never knew weed could be so bad. Not saying everything iin PA is shit... but damned if this wasn't grass clippings sprayed with cologne. For real shit smelled like cologne. WTF is that?! And it still cost $60 for a quarter.

SEEDLINGS!!!!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Let the fun begin jig! What strains you running?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2015)

Psycho Killer, Qrazy Quake, Engineers Dream, Deep Blue, Dog, Jake Blues, Dippy Elsie


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 11, 2015)

In that area of manhattan you are more likely to get hustled than attacked. It would be more like you pay 60 for an 1/8 of some top notch bud, but when you get to a safe place to unwrap all the foil and plastic you find catnip or $5 worth of top notch bud in there, if the guy ever comes back.
You meet a girl at the bar, she comes back to the hotel with you. You all have fun and fall asleep, when you awaken the safe will be empty, credit cards gone, watches, anything expensive.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice line up there jig!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

now that's a happy sight!

hey jig i don't think the doubler was down to me putting 2 in a cup. that genuinely looks like a twin sprout. never seen that from the PK.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2015)

There are two PK's with a double sprout.

Then there's an ED that looks like two. But could be a double as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

the ED looks like two pips 1 cup the pk both look 2 sprouts. the stem is the tell. the conjoined one is always thinner IME.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 11, 2015)

Good afternoon guys, feeling a little better today so I'm going to get the tent
set up and get the male Extrema in so I can do some pollen collection.
@jig, wow! double your pleasure, double your fun. 
@Doc, glad you made it ok. Good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2015)

2 pips 1 cup.


Glad you're feeling better oldman.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> 2 pips 1 cup.
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling better oldman.


Soil everywhere


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2015)

"Soil" "compost"


----------



## moondance (Mar 11, 2015)

Morning all, soil is a good thing! Happily going down to register the new company name with the wifey, then off to take a truck out of my closed companys name into mine for cheaper insurance lol. Finally back in the office and it feels good to have purpose again after a year of darkness. 
My PK clones are being slow as molasses, but alive and well so plus there. Have a day yall. Peace MD.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

My growth picked up when I heated the grow cabinet to 90 F.

It was sitting in the 60s.


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2015)

Too phat

In the house.......much love


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2015)

Just whent swimming with wale sharks  unreal!!! Thought I was gonna get eaten!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Those sound like Highlanders Cave creations I had the same exact ones.


aHH your right.. I sure hope they still pop its been a long time


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 11, 2015)

people pray all my good strains I got so carried away with time.. years pass and they don't pop as well.. to busy with my own strains.. that I want my signature on.. but damnn man I cant believe doobs still not responding deff out of the norm.. shout out to everybody who knows/ remembers me.. bout to be back around more hopefully


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi everybody, Just popping in.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2015)

One of my favorite things is cannabutter cookies and I had a request for the recipe so I thought I would post it here....

Cannabutter cookies

1 pound of clarified butter
14 grams of dry ice hash
2 cups of general purpose flour
1 cup corn starch
1 cup powdered sugar
optional is 1/4 teaspoon of vanilla extract
Cook the butter and hash on low in a crock pot for about 3 hours and turn it off and let it cool for a couple of hours and then cook it for 3 more hours. Strain thoroughly and refrigerate until it solidifies.
Take the cannabutter from the frig and allow it to soften and then slowly combine the other ingrediants. The mix should be stiff.
I use a clear wrap and make 1" tubes of dough which I then wrap in aluminum foil and refrigerate until they are solid.
I cut slices about a 1/8th" and bake at 325 for 20 minutes. This leaves the tops soft and I then broil them on low for 2 minutes to finish them. Allow to cool and refrigerate. Consume as desired. ....WARNING: They are fairly stout and 2 are usually sufficient


cof


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2015)

It is understandable to think that Who...they are the biggest fish there is.

Very cool idea man.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

@genuity - enjoy


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 11, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3369939
> View attachment 3369940


Nice plants, HydroGp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> One of my favorite things is cannabutter cookies and I had a request for the recipe so I thought I would post it here....
> 
> Cannabutter cookies
> 
> ...


Thanks me and @Dezracer wanted it
These are fucking great guys


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Did you try the Jesus OG oil Doc?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 12, 2015)

Any help with what this is lads, 
I think the start of potassium deffiecency 
 
 

They were practically straight out the cloner into flower cab in new soil so havnt really had any veg feed


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2015)

Yer a reet worry wort lad Doesn't look like too much to me, certainly not worthwhile throwing anything at it. I would give them a light feed and move on.....or if your soil has goodies in it I would just give em straight water.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just stopping in to look at some 600 pron.

Whenever I go to NYC, I make a point to smoke a joint in Washington Sq. Park. The last time the guy selling dime bags at the entrance flipped out on me saying I was blowing his spot up with my extra stinky weed. All I wanted to do was take the DOG for a walk in the park.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 12, 2015)

The soil is plagron, I just started using as less nutes in it for cuts amd pips, 
I have just gave a light veg feed and will start thrm on the flower feed next see how tbey go


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 12, 2015)

Lemon OG on its final week. Flowered on January 22nd. That makes this day 50.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 12, 2015)

East Coast Sour Diesel Haze (SSSDH x ECSD) day 51 flower.. this one has 20-30 days left. Strong lemon smell. Very huge fluffy buds with very powerful high/stone a bit more on the haze side. great sativa. the other 3 phenotypes weren't like this one, more dense buds and faster finishing. this one has spears and long flowering.. this time i think i got it right as far as pruning.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2015)

they look great beastgrow! good times lie ahead.

plagron soil has a fair bit of goodies in it though budolskie (or I thought it did, maybe you get dfifferent soils from them). I used plagron bloom a good few moons ago and was quite happy with the feed.

Here's a new Blue Pit pheno I am working on. Still got the old ones on the go, just looking for something a bit superior. This is quite a Dog leaning pheno so hoping for something nice and strong....



Peace, DST


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> HEY club 600! Hope all is well with everyone. Time is moving fast this cycle for me, been a busy time with school, the grow, and house hunting. Coming off night 5 in the flower side. Was wondering what the consensus is, for those in coco, when do you like to add the pk13/14 and at what dosages? I have the canna guidelines, but they say I should already be over 1k ppms, but at 800 ppms I am starting to see the claw and don't wanna burn em to shit with to high ppms.


I had the same problem with my first grow....I was feeding too strong. I now put Canna Coco 2ml A + 2mlB + 1 ml CalMag per large coke bottle. After the flowering stretch around day 20, I cut back to 1.5 ml A + 1.5 ml B + 0.5 ml CalMag

I only put my PK @ 1ml per large coke bottle in addition to the 1.5ml A +1.5ml B + 1ml CalMag at the start of week 5 and feed it 3 days in a row.(fill bottles only to the funnel shape at the top this makes room for shaking every thing up)

I used to have a ppm meter but never replaced it after it fell in water. My water ppm is around 120 and I was feeding around 500ppm.
800 seems high but maybe your strain is different.


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 12, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> East Coast Sour Diesel Haze (SSSDH x ECSD) day 51 flower.. this one has 20-30 days left. Strong lemon smell. Very huge fluffy buds with very powerful high/stone a bit more on the haze side. great sativa. the other 3 phenotypes weren't like this one, more dense buds and faster finishing. this one has spears and long flowering.. this time i think i got it right as far as pruning.
> View attachment 3370227


Looks nice! Close to nitrogen toxicity though....careful!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 12, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Just stopping in to look at some 600 pron.
> 
> Whenever I go to NYC, I make a point to smoke a joint in Washington Sq. Park. The last time the guy selling dime bags at the entrance flipped out on me saying I was blowing his spot up with my extra stinky weed. All I wanted to do was take the DOG for a walk in the park.


@jimmer6577
I actually smoke in wash. square sometimes but I usually smoke at a different park just blocks away. We always smoke in parks, its tradition.
Edit: I would love to host a Riu BBQ in a park.


----------



## ghb (Mar 12, 2015)

build it, and they shall come.....................


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

Good morning family and friends here's a little porn for cof and mo who wanted
a peek at my Extrema.sorry about pic quality but I went in just before lights on.
This is week 2 of 12/12 and even the lower branches are erupting with buds.
COF I see what you mean about "juicy fruit". This girl is dominating the olfactory.

Sorry, it's week 3 not 2.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2015)

That is a good looking lady. She should finish in 5 more weeks.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2015)

it appears that the Chicago area might have a brief shortage of fun.....

*Holy guacamole! Over a ton of marijuana worth $10M found hidden in a shipment of frozen avocados *

*2,100 pounds of marijuana found in a frozen avocado pulp shipment that arrived to a cold storage facility in Lyons, Illinois, on Wednesday*
*Flat bricks spread across 1,512 boxes*
*Staff became suspicious of 'urgent pick up' instructions *
* Company, Frozavo, based in Michoacán, western Mexico*
By Joel Christie For Dailymail.com
Published: 08:41 EST, 12 March 2015 | Updated: 10:12 EST, 12 March 2015



Workers at a cold storage facility in Illinois are being credited with intercepting a massive marijuana haul spread across 1,512 boxes of frozen avocado pulp.
In total more than of a ton of weed was seized with an estimated street value of $10 million.
Staff at the suburban facility in Lyons became suspicious of the weight of the shipment.
They also questioned its instructions for an 'urgent pick-up'. 






All organic: Authorities found more than $10 million worth of marijuana hidden in a shipment of 'Frozavo' frozen avocado pulp at a west suburban cold storage facility in Lyons, Illinois, on Wednesday






Concealed: Flat bricks containing 2,100 pounds of weed were spread across 1,512 boxes of pulp
Sheriff’s police responded to the building on the 8400 block of West 47th Street with a narcotics-sniffing dog, which detected drugs inside the pallets, according to NBC Chicago.
*RELATED ARTICLES*


Authorities ultimately found 2,100 pounds of marijuana.
The drug had been packed into flat packs that were covered in the avocado pulp.
No arrests have been made in relation to the seizure. 





Intercepted: Staff became suspicious of the shipment and its strict 'urgent pick up' instructions 
The company, Frozavo, is based in Michoacán, western Mexico.
Their website says they ship to five countries.
However there is no suggestion yet the company were responsible


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2991592/Holy-guacamole-ton-marijuana-worth-10M-hidden-shipment-frozen-avocados.html#ixzz3UBaFSXqJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> That is a good looking lady. She should finish in 5 more weeks.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks, the male is doing well also.
I may even dust her a little if timing is right.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2015)

It should be. I like to have 4 weeks to fully develop.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 12, 2015)

The kids are enjoying the afternoon sun. I had a nap out there with them. It was lovely.

Hope it's sunny where you are at. Or at least sunny in your heart.

Hug someone for me.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks COF for posting the recipe for the cookies. The ones I got to sample were incredible. Tasted great and were potent, like you said.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Decent plants


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The kids are enjoying the afternoon sun. I had a nap out there with them. It was lovely.
> 
> Hope it's sunny where you are at. Or at least sunny in your heart.
> 
> ...


Nothing like fresh air and sunlight


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2015)

Afternoon club 6! Gotta busy day, gotta get out and build some beds and mix some soil and yard work and tend to the garden! Oh yea and there's this


----------



## Figgy (Mar 12, 2015)

Just ordered 4 Excalibur IV hygrometers, large Boveda packs, and picked up a little digital microscope camera to play around with. Harvest time needs to hurry! 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 12, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Afternoon club 6! Gotta busy day, gotta get out and build some beds and mix some soil and yard work and tend to the garden! Oh yea and there's this
> View attachment 3370379


Fairy drop off some clones?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Fairy drop off some clones?


Yea  

Can't wait until the next batch, gg4,SCMK,gods gift, and cherry pie. Got my hands full...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 12, 2015)

Quick question: what's the largest container you have used for curing? I'm asking b/c I'm thinking of curing my girls in large glass jars. I'm going to try to put each plant in it's own jar. I Was thinking 1 gallon, but I have no clue if that's too much or little, or if it's a recommended way of curing or has any drawbacks.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Quick question: what's the largest container you have used for curing? I'm asking b/c I'm thinking of curing my girls in large glass jars. I'm going to try to put each plant in it's own jar. I Was thinking 1 gallon, but I have no clue if that's too much or little, or if it's a recommended way of curing or has any drawbacks.


A 1 gallon Mason jar will hold about 6 to 8 oz. depending on how you pack it.
I keep it a little loose and use a Boveda B62 or B65 pack.


----------



## moondance (Mar 12, 2015)

^x2 on that I like using half gallon and one gallon jars for the same reason, Bodeva packs and into the chest. Morning All Great Day!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

Here's some afternoon porn.    Stretching like crazy!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Quick question: what's the largest container you have used for curing? I'm asking b/c I'm thinking of curing my girls in large glass jars. I'm going to try to put each plant in it's own jar. I Was thinking 1 gallon, but I have no clue if that's too much or little, or if it's a recommended way of curing or has any drawbacks.


I've used 5gal buckets in the past  did fine, can't remember exactly but holds something over a lb.


Edit: didn't really sit around long enough for a proper cure, but with bovita packs it should do alright... Can't go wrong with jars though.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2015)

Just another day of sitting around the water enjoying cocktails  weather has been perfect.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Just another day of sitting around the water enjoying cocktails  weather has been perfect.


Nice whodatnation, enjoy


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Just another day of sitting around the water enjoying cocktails  weather has been perfect.


Send some pics, we who are in the ice and snow can enjoy it vicariously.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 12, 2015)

Smootherpete said:


> I had the same problem with my first grow....I was feeding too strong. I now put Canna Coco 2ml A + 2mlB + 1 ml CalMag per large coke bottle. After the flowering stretch around day 20, I cut back to 1.5 ml A + 1.5 ml B + 0.5 ml CalMag
> 
> I only put my PK @ 1ml per large coke bottle in addition to the 1.5ml A +1.5ml B + 1ml CalMag at the start of week 5 and feed it 3 days in a row.(fill bottles only to the funnel shape at the top this makes room for shaking every thing up)
> 
> ...


They seem to be doing ok at 800, I think part of it is just how large/extensive veg they got to make a big ass root system, and this is the first run in the coco, so I have been having to seriously up my Cal mg to keep them happy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wife has been using it in here coffee


Mohican said:


> Did you try the Jesus OG oil Doc?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 12, 2015)

man you guys have been busy... lol that engineers Dream.... is my dream look at that FROST!!!!!


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Here's some afternoon porn.View attachment 3370440View attachment 3370441 View attachment 3370442 View attachment 3370443 View attachment 3370444 Stretching like crazy!


Nice plants oldman60
may have to cut a hole in the roof.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> A 1 gallon Mason jar will hold about 6 to 8 oz. depending on how you pack it.
> I keep it a little loose and use a Boveda B62 or B65 pack.


Yeah I got the large 67g 62 Boveda packs. I figured they would work well for large containers.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Nice plants oldman60
> may have to cut a hole in the roof.


Yea, we're still under 12 hrs of sunlight.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Yea, we're still under 12 hrs of sunlight.


yeah, still have until middle or so next month to put outside.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 12, 2015)

Porn dump! All are on day 47. Starting off with a group shot.
 
Engineers Dream 2. She has the best looking buds by far! Wonderful frost with great colors.
 
 
Engineers Dream 1. She's a single cola girl with bottle thickness.
Fruit punch. Big buds, big frost, big stank.
 
Strawberry Blue (Herbies freebie). Turned out damn nice so far. The buds are stupid hard.
 
And to top this off I have a 3 day weekend off work! Carry on.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> yeah, still have until middle or so next month to put outside.


It's going to be 15f here tonight and besides I live in one of the many backwards ass states.
@Figgy, f'in beautiful man, just beautiful.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Porn dump! All are on day 47. Starting off with a group shot.
> View attachment 3370602
> Engineers Dream 2. She has the best looking buds by far! Wonderful frost with great colors.
> View attachment 3370603
> ...


extremely nice buds,


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2015)

@pacbud99, what do you have growing?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2015)

Beautiful figgy!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jurple finally big enough to take a cut.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @pacbud99, what do you have growing?


Well I have,
Blue SnowDog from OGS, still in veg


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2015)

Amazing buds Beast and Fig! 

That East Coast Sour Diesel Haze deserves the time. I think 
that it is going to rock!

JD


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 12, 2015)

@Javadog thanks bro. this is the 3rd time i am running her. getting better each time as i learn more about her needs


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2015)

LOL that is my hard part...I keep working new stuff. 

Where is your thread?!?


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't have one but i think i'll make one


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 12, 2015)

did anybodyevery give me feedback seed
life span? its about 3 years right?
u\fuck im fuckin high


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2015)

@BeastGrow Post it here....or in my thread. :0)


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 12, 2015)

im so paranoid I waited to long to pop some good strains that I just wanted to hold hope I didn't wait to long fuckk! someone ressure me that they got atleast a 5 year span


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 12, 2015)

for germination


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The kids are enjoying the afternoon sun. I had a nap out there with them. It was lovely.
> 
> Hope it's sunny where you are at. Or at least sunny in your heart.
> 
> ...


dude cant wait til weather strainted up over here in Houston its shitty seedling in the sun is alwyays a pretty sight


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 12, 2015)

i have 2 600 watt hps in cool tubes inline over a 4'x6' area w a 125watt 6500k cfl on each side for some added blue spec, can i be using too much light over this area? could 1 600 cover a 4x6 area alone?


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 12, 2015)

wher is everybody?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2015)

I have some seeds that are 5 years old and still viable. It depends on how they are stored.

the chemist
I'm running two 600's in a 4 1/2' X 5 1/2' with no problems and good production. A 600's best range is 3 1/2' X 3 1/2'


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

@Figgy - I have heard of people filling a tote full of open jars and just burping the tote.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 12, 2015)

I keep them around 70 degrees in my drawer in a plastic bag and envalole.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 12, 2015)

do yall store in a fridge?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

I have them in a cool dark place with dry rice kernels. I have heard of some people putting them in the fridge.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 12, 2015)

I've always kept them in the fridge with rice.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> wher is everybody?


There was crazy drama a few weeks ago and it's been super quiet in here ever since. Kinda killed the whole vibe.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

What am I? Chopped liver!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 13, 2015)

lol^


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 13, 2015)

all the oldschool people are still cool right?


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2015)

I am a cool as a Braai on a hot summers day.....sizzlin baby!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 13, 2015)

sow how.... I get it.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> im so paranoid I waited to long to pop some good strains that I just wanted to hold hope I didn't wait to long fuckk! someone ressure me that they got atleast a 5 year span


I heard that some seeds don't last 2000 years..... 

Oh, and if anyone starts any drama in this thread again, you'll have my boy to answer too....he's a master gardener, lmfao....
checking the tea.....making sure its splashy enough!

generally just hoying soil everywhere, haha.....

Now try and behave!
Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm looking forward to having my little helper kicking around the garden.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

When did he get so big! 

Time to have another


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 13, 2015)

c'mon d im askin for 5 years 5! 3 is not enough and 2000 would just be getting greedy


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Any of you athletes out there looking for a fun sport to play with just 1 other person..

Some American (4-wall) Handball action from 2011.






These guys aren't the best but you get the idea it can be a pretty competitive. Its fun too so the fun and competitive nature make it easy to get a good workout.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2015)

5 years is like 2 minutes in a seeds life Dro.....they should be cool and the gang.

And Mo, can you keep quiet, the not I tied in my nut sack is slowly being untanlged....omg, more sleepless nights on the couch ahead if I am not careful with my rhythm technnique, lmfao...

Get that immigration finger extracted Jiggy yer little helper will be with you in no time


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello Club 600!

Hope all is well with everyone. Coming up on day 7 in the garden, things are looking pretty good. Got to smoke a few bowls with doc, showed off the garden a bit, good times


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello Club 600!


Hope all is well with everyone. Coming up on day 7, looking pretty good. Got to smoke a bowl with doc, showed off the garden a bit,


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2015)

Thinking about my girls this morning.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 13, 2015)

@jigfresh i like your taste in music bro


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2015)

EEECK, not even a cool t-shirt. SpamAdam!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2015)

Fuck me.... talking on the phone in a foreign language is uncomfortable as shit. *sigh

I think I'm supposed to go somewhere. Not sure where. I'll just go to all the places I know and see if anyone wants to talk to me. lol

And speaking of music, not sure if I already posted this or not. SOrry if I did. Found they guy on the flight over.

One of the reasons I love the 600 so much is the music I've been exposed to from various folks. Mostly HydroGP and Don g&t... but there have been others too.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 13, 2015)

AdamAdam said:


> Limited edition, available for sale for a short time.
> 
> Available in different styles (Women's Tee, Tank Top, Hoodie, V-neck) for $19.99,.
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2015)

Morning club 6. Just a quick shot before heading out for the day.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 13, 2015)

I hope AdamAdam didn't spend too much time with that shirt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

shameless plug!
 

prettier than Adams spam eh!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shameless plug!
> View attachment 3370950
> 
> prettier than Adams spam eh!


TAKE MY MONEY BB!!!!

What freebies are available?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

Sour kush x Deep Blue,
Jakes Dream ( Deep Blue x Engineers Dream)

as usual we'll try and accommodate requests via the comments section of orders


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2015)

DST

Like father, like son playing in the garden.
He's a handsome young man. Babe magnet.


cof


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 13, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I've used 5gal buckets in the past  did fine, can't remember exactly but holds something over a lb.
> 
> 
> Edit: didn't really sit around long enough for a proper cure, but with bovita packs it should do alright... Can't go wrong with jars though.


For the best cure if you ask me, your container has to be filled to the top and air tight. I use large clear rubbermaid containers so I can see my hygrometer reading through the container. When my reading is around 60% and stays there for a day, I jar everything up in mason jars for two weeks. After two weeks I open up the mason jars and if the weed dosen't feel crispy enough, I leave them open for 12 hours and seal them back up again. Wait at least 48 hours and check again, repeat if needed.


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 13, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Porn dump! All are on day 47. Starting off with a group shot.
> View attachment 3370602
> Engineers Dream 2. She has the best looking buds by far! Wonderful frost with great colors.
> View attachment 3370603
> ...


How long did you veg them for?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 13, 2015)

Updates From the Swooz My Barry White is really doing nicely and theres a shot of the Chernobyl as well Happy Growing


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 13, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Updates From the Swooz My Barry White is really doing nicely and theres a shot of the Chernobyl as well Happy Growing


Great looking plants.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 13, 2015)

Good morning all, I see it's been busy around here that's good. 
I'm a little thick in the head this morn, up way too late and the sun came
up way too early. Time to wake the ladies and give them a feed.
You all have a great green day, see you later on.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Good morning all, I see it's been busy around here that's good.
> I'm a little thick in the head this morn, up way too late and the sun came
> up way too early. Time to wake the ladies and give them a feed.
> You all have a great green day, see you later on.


You have a great day as well.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shameless plug!
> View attachment 3370950
> 
> prettier than Adams spam eh!


when is it running until out of interest?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

5th of April lad


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sour kush x Deep Blue,
> Jakes Dream ( Deep Blue x Engineers Dream)
> 
> as usual we'll try and accommodate requests via the comments section of orders


I really enjoy the SourKushxDeepBlue!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

I've yet to try it out enwhysea is it sweet or sour or both?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have some seeds that are 5 years old and still viable. It depends on how they are stored.
> 
> the chemist
> I'm running two 600's in a 4 1/2' X 5 1/2' with no problems and good production. A 600's best range is 3 1/2' X 3 1/2'
> ...


ok so im running just the wright amount of light for my area..i was doin fine w/ out the 2 cfl's but wanted to add some blue spec..thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5th of April lad


4-20 would be a better date.


cof


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5th of April lad


cheers Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> 4-20 would be a better date.
> 
> 
> cof


fair enough COF! extended it is!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 13, 2015)

Smootherpete said:


> How long did you veg them for?


45 days from germination.


----------



## moondance (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay I had to jump ahead cause I have been working a lot lately getting everything set for market but..............

@Figgy Damn Brother I nearly lost a load on the porn dump,  damn fine fire there man.


----------



## moondance (Mar 13, 2015)

Back to work, i'll catch up later tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Guys I had a phone interview yesterday and a face to face with them at 1 today. Would be great to be working Monday, and then we can work on a house more.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> 4-20 would be a better date.
> 
> 
> cof


That as always a better date


----------



## numberfour (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank fooook its Friday lol, hope every ones well and stoned 

day 35....filling out nicely, but a bit of over fertz


front row, l - r
hso- trainwreck, hso- pineapple skunk, bomb- cherry bomb,th seeds- underdawg og

middle row l - r
dna- sour kosher, m8's- blueberry x cheese, th seeds- snowbud, rp- silver kush

back row l - r
white lable- skunk #1, mine- cheese x holiday shit, hso- green crack, ? either holy grail kush or thc bomb

Had a smell leak the other day, bit  as I installed a new cf last week. As I was checking the connections I found the problem. The air cooled hood where the ducting attaches to has partially come away from the hood, there was/ is around a 3" gap where unfiltered air was going into the hood and out into the loft. Managed a temporary fix, no smells but new hood tomorrow me thinks.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 13, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Great looking plants.


thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2015)

*Cherry Jo #2*

*Finished at 9 weeks.*

*
























*

*I took many more pictures. *

She's just so photogenic. She smells sooo good. I have never had a plant that actually smelled like fruity pebbles cereal before.

For some reason that looks like cookies to me. The purple tops to lime green... Hard to really capture the purple behind the trichs.

I had to cut ALL the colas in half because they were 13+ inches long! My shelves can only hang up to 12 inches. 

The lower buds were really very firm and chunky. 































The bud hanging was all from #2. 

I took some bud off the other girls that I had left.

#3 and #4 were chopped down completely. Good plants, but #1 and #2 have completely overshadowed them. 

I will do my best to reveg 1 and 2 and run them again to decide who I want to keep. 

Time to research mother keeping again


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @jimmer6577
> I actually smoke in wash. square sometimes but I usually smoke at a different park just blocks away. We always smoke in parks, its tradition.
> Edit: I would love to host a Riu BBQ in a park.


I would definitely be there. Maybe sometime when I'm there we could at least meet for a smoke in a park. There are other 600 members close by also, so an east coast 600 bbq could be possible.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Award winning pics flaming pie...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Cherry Jo #2*
> 
> *Finished at 9 weeks.*
> 
> ...


Beautiful buds!


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 13, 2015)

Dog - Kush 10 weeks


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 13, 2015)

hi all happy Friday the 13th(always love it). I been sick(tooth issue). Also RM3 upgraded his site and now its busy there and I follow allot of friends so I might be here not as much as I start work soon also. I wil try to drop by and say high and I need 3 more hrs a day can we make a 27 hr day?


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 13, 2015)

@DST , he is growing up quick. This is meant as a compliment and I hope it comes off that way. If you breed your kids like your pot, he's going to be one strong man! 

I was just thinking it was time for some more seeds and bamm there's a sell. Love you guy's


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2015)

It's so boring not having anything flowering, blah.....


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 13, 2015)

@Dr.D81 that is excellent bro. Did you get it? I cant wait. 
@hippy132 looking good bro. I have just went threw 30 plants in a month Hanging trim a bit re hang branches trim more and into paper bags then final check and into jars all in 5-6 days. If done right they turn out perfect smell and sticky goodness.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a dog I have about ready now


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Howdy club 600! Hope all is well


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2015)

Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 13, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Here's a dog I have about ready nowView attachment 3371374


How long did you flower?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've yet to try it out enwhysea is it sweet or sour or both?


More of a sour to me great contrast to the cheese I had.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> @Dr.D81 that is excellent bro. Did you get it? I cant wait.
> @hippy132 looking good bro. I have just went threw 30 plants in a month Hanging trim a bit re hang branches trim more and into paper bags then final check and into jars all in 5-6 days. If done right they turn out perfect smell and sticky goodness.


Yea I got it and have a interview Tuesday. Today is my anniversary too. I get Friday 13th for it every few years


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 13, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> How long did you flower?


I really don't know. I gave up keeping track and just chop when I think their done. I watered it real good today and will harvest when it's really thirsty, which should be about 5-7 more days.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2015)

Another GSC.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Another GSC.
> View attachment 3371473


Very nice man. I missed you harvest, did it do you right. It looked great a few weeks into flower.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2015)

DST said:


> 5 years is like 2 minutes in a seeds life Dro.....they should be cool and the gang.
> 
> And Mo, can you keep quiet, the not I tied in my nut sack is slowly being untanlged....omg, more sleepless nights on the couch ahead if I am not careful with my rhythm technnique, lmfao...
> 
> Get that immigration finger extracted Jiggy yer little helper will be with you in no time



so glad you said that D.. now lets see how these buggers play out..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2015)

Uppotted some of the seedlings last night. Going to do more today. Their roots are so cute this young.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 14, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> I would definitely be there. Maybe sometime when I'm there we could at least meet for a smoke in a park. There are other 600 members close by also, so an east coast 600 bbq could be possible.


Absolutely possible, I am going to CO for 4/20 so after that would be the best time. There was a west coast bbq already, so I dont see why one over on this side wouldnt work out well.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2015)

Fireballs>




Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

DST said:


> Fireballs>
> View attachment 3371650
> View attachment 3371651
> View attachment 3371652
> ...


Looking nice D


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 14, 2015)

i just finished some mellon gum, ill try to get a pic up, the white crystals look killer w/ the purple leaves..hard to get the real look of it on a pic but ill try.. it really looks good, but not a big producer so im crossing her with an ultimate purple male, and a skunk1 male..i hope the skunk cross will keep the colors and improve bud/harvest size...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 14, 2015)

Package arrived


----------



## Figgy (Mar 14, 2015)

Trichome pic taken with the new scope. $35 and it works well. Plug and play with VLC media player.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2015)

^ HOLY SHIT!!!!!

I'm high as fuck just from looking at that. Damn figgy. Nice buy... and nice frost homie.

That looks like something out of a deep sea documentary. Other worldly. You got a link for what you bought? Just amazing.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey figgy, whats the brand and where did you buy it? I been hunting for a good one thats inexpensive


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2015)

only 96f in the shade at da beach this winter day...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bet that snow is melting fast with those kinda temps in March.....


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2015)

It is HOT, even along the coast, isn't it Bob?

Wow. I am part of a mile from the water and it never
gets above 90 here...and it was over 90 already.

I cannot imagine what El Cajon is going to get up to!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

97 here!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

60 here all week


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Another GSC.
> View attachment 3371473


Very good looking


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2015)

38f and rain here anybody jealous?
Just ordered more seeds how's that for a days work!
Taking the wife out to diner so no cooking, no dishes screw it.
I hate these cold rainy nasty end of winter days but it's always sunny and 78f
in the plant room.
@Figgy, nice toy, beautiful pic.
@jimmer, glad to see you around, nice Dog.
@Doc, glad the sun is shinning on you a little, good luck.

I'm up for an eastcoast BBQ.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2015)

75 here today! Wahoo!!!   Just some better shots of the GSC and PW x OG.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 14, 2015)

55f light off & on rain, seasons are changing.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> 75 here today! Wahoo!!!View attachment 3371983View attachment 3371991 View attachment 3371992 View attachment 3371994 Just some better shots of the GSC and PW x OG.


How big of a container you using?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2015)

Right about 68f here today. Sunny as anything, couple weak clouds just to make the sky pretty.

Had a nice nap outside.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2015)

That ground looks like a bunch of little white chocolates that you could break into a million pieces......


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 14, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> How big of a container you using?


Those are #1 nursery pots, just shy of 1 gallon.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Those are #1 nursery pots, just shy of 1 gallon.


thank you


----------



## Figgy (Mar 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey figgy, whats the brand and where did you buy it? I been hunting for a good one thats inexpensive





jigfresh said:


> ^ HOLY SHIT!!!!!
> 
> I'm high as fuck just from looking at that. Damn figgy. Nice buy... and nice frost homie.
> 
> That looks like something out of a deep sea documentary. Other worldly. You got a link for what you bought? Just amazing.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AFH3IN4/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1426373392&sr=8-2&keywords=digital+microscope+camera&pi=AC_SX200_QL40

That pic was of a sugar leaf of Dog I found laying around. I'll be taking an Engineers Drean sample tomorrow for the hell of it. I'll get some pics of that tomorrow night.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Right about 68f here today. Sunny as anything, couple weak clouds just to make the sky pretty.
> 
> Had a nice nap outside.
> 
> View attachment 3372003



Nice. Dont get carried away with yourself though De Rodriquez You have serious work to do. Keep your mind off the local flora  

Glad your having a great time my friend.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 14, 2015)

I was playing around with the scope checking out an Engineers Dream sugar leaf and this is what I saw.....

I zoomed in and saw this! Double headed trich or a detached one that stuck to another? Looks cool though.

This scope will be fun


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2015)

the head is just resin, the stick is technically a hair, and the resin drips out of it, so you got a head that was knocked off, but not fully off, and new resin was secreted


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2015)

so also from the pics, you can see alot of your resin heads are missing! probably from bagging/unbagging/ trimming etc


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2015)

Just bought myself one of those usb microscopes lol. thanks for the find figgy!


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 15, 2015)

BC Blueberry, all my friends say best or equal to the best weed they have ever smoked. Makes awsome hash as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2015)

Slowly coming along

.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2015)

And some other pictures. The last on is a stinging nettle. I've never seen them before and holy shit do they sting. I guess they are good to eat, so I'm going to pull some and dry them.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 15, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> View attachment 3372176 View attachment 3372178 View attachment 3372179


great plants, colorful


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 15, 2015)

I hate to sour up the thread, but I really need to get this off my chest.
I am a big fan of MMA and last night was UFC 185. The Mrs. and I decided to go out to dinner and a sports bar after to watch it. We ended up finding a pretty decent Mexican place not too far from where the event would be showing. We finished eating and walked over to the sports bar. We got out front and wanted to have a cigarette before we went in. As we are right out front of the place smoking a security guard opens the door and tells us to not smoke in front of the building to go around the side.
"Oh, ok no problem".
He also let us know the side door entrance was the one we wanted.
Now, we finished the cig. and 2 other security guards at the side door are checking our IDs. When one of them says "They not gonna let you wear that hat in here" again its 
"Oh, ok no problem" and I stuck the hat in my ladies purse.
Then a dude comes out and says "Sorry but theres no hoodies allowed in here". I had a polo shirt under the hooded sweatshirt, so I went to just take it off. Then I looked over at my wife and remembered that she had on a hoodie too.
I was willing to take mine off so we could enjoy the rest of our night, but there is no way I would let my woman take off the top she wanted to wear that day in order to get into an establishment that we are clearly not want in.
As we started to walk away I look in the window, guess what I see inside. People with hoodies, well I could only see one, but I am sure that as cold as it was last night that many more had hoodies on.
I turned around, went back to the front door and asked "Is this some sort of black thing? Because I see people inside with hoodies on" He said that since they were there earlier that he cannot kick them out.

Maybe I am overreacting a bit, but I know the way I felt walking away being denied service, because of the clothes I was wearing made me feel like less of a man, almost not human. I feel like no matter how I try to be a member of society, I am not wanted, because of how I look. 
I totally understand that its a private business and they can refuse service to whomever he likes, but I sensed an underlying tone of racism/class-ism.
If I were Lil Wayne or maybe a Lebron James in a hoodie I dont think I would have had that problem. I also feel like if I were a little lighter in complexion my hoodie would not have stirred the pot. 
At least the mexican food was good
End rant
 She had a fried enchilada that was really good. I kept it simple.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 15, 2015)

Here is my humble grow, day 47 in veg, Blue SnowDog (SnowDawg bx1 x Blue Satellite 2.2)

edit : cuttings taken yesterday


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I hate to sour up the thread, but I really need to get this off my chest.
> I am a big fan of MMA and last night was UFC 185. The Mrs. and I decided to go out to dinner and a sports bar after to watch it. We ended up finding a pretty decent Mexican place not too far from where the event would be showing. We finished eating and walked over to the sports bar. We got out front and wanted to have a cigarette before we went in. As we are right out front of the place smoking a security guard opens the door and tells us to not smoke in front of the building to go around the side.
> "Oh, ok no problem".
> He also let us know the side door entrance was the one we wanted.
> ...


Bro, you have every right to rant that was a bunch of crap handed to you.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> And some other pictures. The last on is a stinging nettle. I've never seen them before and holy shit do they sting. I guess they are good to eat, so I'm going to pull some and dry them.
> 
> View attachment 3372415 View attachment 3372416 View attachment 3372417 View attachment 3372424 View attachment 3372425


Those nettles get tall too.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2015)

Real shitty shishka.

Sucks that happened. I may not be a minority in the grand scheme of things, but I do try to go places where I am the minority. A couple time in my life I've been turned away from places and I never felt lower. I'd rather someone come at me talking mad shit, trying to start a fight that the underhanded, not even gonna be real about it bullshit that some people put on us. And the fucking look they give you, like "What, you don't know what time it is? You're a piece of trash that doesn't belong here."



You're always welcome at my place.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

Smootherpete said:


> BC Blueberry, all my friends say best or equal to the best weed they have ever smoked. Makes awsome hash as well.


Very nice buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2015)

Damn nettle gave me welts on my hand and a barely brushed up against it. I'm glad I learned early on what poison oak looked like... these welts go away quick. Had a buddy walk through a patch of poison oak. His whole body was fucked up for a week or something.

Here's a video for you guys. Gives me chills. Not sure if you all can vibe with this, but this is how I'm feeling inside these days. One with things. It's meditative in the big emtpy house.






And on that point... thanks for letting me chat my head off in here lately. Not many other people I have to talk to.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Damn nettle gave me welts on my hand and a barely brushed up against it. I'm glad I learned early on what poison oak looked like... these welts go away quick. Had a buddy walk through a patch of poison oak. His whole body was fucked up for a week or something.
> 
> Here's a video for you guys. Gives me chills. Not sure if you all can vibe with this, but this is how I'm feeling inside these days. One with things. It's meditative in the big emtpy house.
> 
> ...


Chat away jig we're listening.

Nice tune also.


----------



## joespit (Mar 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I hate to sour up the thread, but I really need to get this off my chest.
> I am a big fan of MMA and last night was UFC 185. The Mrs. and I decided to go out to dinner and a sports bar after to watch it. We ended up finding a pretty decent Mexican place not too far from where the event would be showing. We finished eating and walked over to the sports bar. We got out front and wanted to have a cigarette before we went in. As we are right out front of the place smoking a security guard opens the door and tells us to not smoke in front of the building to go around the side.
> "Oh, ok no problem".
> He also let us know the side door entrance was the one we wanted.
> ...


That's lame, I can see there was some kinda of anime panda on her sweater. Which has to be the most non threatening gang hoodie around.. That food looks really good though and even if you gotten in, still would've been the highlight of the night. But have you ever thought of playing basketball while rapping!? You can out shine lilwayne and lebron at the same time!


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 15, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3371948 only 96f in the shade at da beach this winter day...View attachment 3371948


Fuckin crazy weather, was hoping for cool days and nites until late April now will have to change my plan.


----------



## moondance (Mar 15, 2015)

@shishkaboy that's bullshit but you handled it well. Lately everyone's looking around like who's gona shoot who, really sucks, Can't we all just smoke a J and get along LOL. 
The wife and I got to see our daughter Saturday, that was a nice visit. Funny she lives like 30 minutes from us but this was the first real visit from her in like a year. I guess you raise um and let them fly. I'm hoping she will take a small part in the new company so she can have fun too, make things easier for her too. I got some seed tent pRon for ya all today, a little over 2 weeks in.

Everyone loved the Jacks Classic, it gave them what they were missing, they got the first dose of the mazsea bloom food Friday. The other tent get's bloom food tomorrow, have to get in and tuck a few shoots heading for the light, still getting used to growing up but I love it so far. 8 big girls going and I could have done 10 I think, next run. Hope everyone's having a wicked weekend! Peace MD.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2015)

Improved my tea a little, 3 minutes after brewing started.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 15, 2015)

Here is my tree outside in the rain this morning not , however, it has buds though


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I hate to sour up the thread, but I really need to get this off my chest.
> I am a big fan of MMA and last night was UFC 185. The Mrs. and I decided to go out to dinner and a sports bar after to watch it. We ended up finding a pretty decent Mexican place not too far from where the event would be showing. We finished eating and walked over to the sports bar. We got out front and wanted to have a cigarette before we went in. As we are right out front of the place smoking a security guard opens the door and tells us to not smoke in front of the building to go around the side.
> "Oh, ok no problem".
> He also let us know the side door entrance was the one we wanted.
> ...


You can't fix stupid. You were the bigger man, and kept your cool so props . There's always going to be sone kind of hatred in the world. Recognize it, call it what it is, show others the stupidity of it, and learn from it. Some people get mad and miss the opportunity to teach. That business will have less customers, make less money, and keep itself secluded to ignorance. Find youself a spot that accepts you, and support them fully.

On another note, I've finally decided on a new rifle. Sig 556R will be taking a spot in the home sometime in the next couple months. I am pumped!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 15, 2015)

This dude is one of my favs, because he talks about real life. DeeRay Davis, my story from a comics point of view.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 15, 2015)

Smootherpete said:


> BC Blueberry, all my friends say best or equal to the best weed they have ever smoked. Makes awsome hash as well.


MY blueberry by bcbd looks nothing like urs, not colored at all, green but smells berry, nice long colas but fluffy buds that are very light wen dryed..good,but not like urs...nice


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2015)

My Royal Highness keeper.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> My Royal Highness keeper.
> View attachment 3372621


Now that looks yummy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> And some other pictures. The last on is a stinging nettle. I've never seen them before and holy shit do they sting. I guess they are good to eat, so I'm going to pull some and dry them.
> 
> View attachment 3372415 View attachment 3372416 View attachment 3372417 View attachment 3372424 View attachment 3372425


dude you can smoke it too as an alternative to tobacco!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey @jigfresh - go pick up a spanish nylon string classical guitar and write some songs while you have the blues. You will be amazed at what comes out of your soul during these moments. No money? Just borrow one. They will lend instruments in Spain.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2015)

Already on it Mo. My dad ordered one for me last week. It gets delivered tomorrow or the next day. Yamaha C40. The extra pack of strings was delivered on friday. I'm so excited.

Plus I brought all my recording gear, so I can get it on tape (or disk, or 0's and 1's, whatever).

The other night I was at a restaraunt and they had one sitting in the corner. I almost asked to play, but I was tired by the end of the 2 hour meal. haha.

Thanks for the tip Don. I have to say though, I'm a bit scared to smoke it. Shit, I'm a bit scared to even pick it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2015)

Dude! You are in Spain where the classical guitar was invented!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey shiska - I am truly sorry that happened. Sadly, there is still so many divides, from the rich to the poor, color, social status, so many things. I wish it wasn't so. For many years the elite have managed to keep the rest the population dividing up themselves and bickering, while they keep taking the money. Hopefully this one day will not be true. What I would maybe recommend, if you care to hear it. I would do a Better business bureau complaint, and let your friends and family know to avoid giving their hard earned money to a place that is practicing discrimination.

Keep your chin up bro, many times the worst experiences in life make us better men.

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2015)

3 days until Spain and spannabiscup     Wehuu
Looking for seeds, new bong, a dabber rig and somekind of nice bho extractor if i can 
Dog bx2 is looking awesome. 3main colas like this one.
 
S1 pretty too 4 colas like this.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2015)

Night shots


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> 3 days until Spain and spannabiscup     Wehuu
> Looking for seeds, new bong, a dabber rig and somekind of nice bho extractor if i can
> Dog bx2 is looking awesome. 3main colas like this one.
> View attachment 3372764
> ...


Hydro, can I take your Dog for a walk? (lol) 
Nice plants.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2015)

Putting in work for some extra fun in Spain. If you cant see im trimming


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

I spent the day picking nanners of 1 of my PWxOG the other 2 aren't showing any.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2015)

Fireballs:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> My Royal Highness keeper.
> View attachment 3372621


Looks awesome, nice bud.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Now that looks yummy!





oldman60 said:


> Looks awesome, nice bud.


Thanks guys. Best pheno I found by far and she tastes amazing and best high ive had for awhile. Burns nice too.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2015)

Just took a couple pics of the engineers dream sample I cut.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Just took a couple pics of the engineers dream sample I cut.
> View attachment 3372926 View attachment 3372927


Jeeez, you can see right into the ends of the trichs!!! fantastic.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks guys. Best pheno I found by far and she tastes amazing and best high ive had for awhile. Burns nice too.
> View attachment 3372917


Did you pollinate her?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Did you pollinate her?


Nah I like this pheno just the way she is.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I spent the day picking nanners of 1 of my PWxOG the other 2 aren't showing any.


Damn that is a sham to hear


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn that is a sham to hear


I got at least 3 dozen off that one so far, I don't mind so much they are without a
doubt the finest growing and looking plants I've grown if they smoke like they grew
I'll be the happiest Oldman around. 

By the way at 3 weeks of 12/12 they are getting frosty already, pics will come tomorrow.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 15, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> View attachment 3372176 View attachment 3372178 View attachment 3372179


What strain is that? Its making me want to go fishing and catch 2 redeyes!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I got at least 3 dozen off that one so far, I don't mind so much they are without a
> doubt the finest growing and looking plants I've grown if they smoke like they grew
> I'll be the happiest Oldman around.
> 
> By the way at 3 weeks of 12/12 they are getting frosty already, pics will come tomorrow.


the one is 3 weeks in 12/12 with over 30 nanners that sucks and once they start they usually dont stop comming.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I got at least 3 dozen off that one so far, I don't mind so much they are without a
> doubt the finest growing and looking plants I've grown if they smoke like they grew
> I'll be the happiest Oldman around.
> 
> By the way at 3 weeks of 12/12 they are getting frosty already, pics will come tomorrow.


Yea I guess I got lucky 7 and no nanners. I lost the perants for the swamp wrecked so share your keeper and we will keep it going. I have two cuts saved and with people.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> the one is 3 weeks in 12/12 with over 30 nanners that sucks and once they start they usually dont stop comming.


Yea it looks like that one is a hermaphrodite but I'll just keep on plucking.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

DCobeen said:


> the one is 3 weeks in 12/12 with over 30 nanners that sucks and once they start they usually dont stop comming.


yea I would be trashing all the clones on that one.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I guess I got lucky 7 and no nanners. I lost the perants for the swamp wrecked so share your keeper and we will keep it going. I have two cuts saved and with people.


I checked a little while ago and there are male blossoms under most every bud but I cant lose the
weight right now so I'll get out all I can.
I'll make sure no beans survive, no clones were taken on any unfortunately.
I'm hoping who ever has it besides me can keep it going, the plant just has a special "feel" to me
and I would love a second shot at them.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 15, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> What strain is that? Its making me want to go fishing and catch 2 redeyes!


its mellon gum, beautiful purple leaves but not the buds, i was hoping for purple buds..not a big yield but finishes in 50 days and is a heavy hitter when smoked..


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 15, 2015)

Its a nice looking strain. Is it a seed strain or a clone only?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I guess I got lucky 7 and no nanners. I lost the perants for the swamp wrecked so share your keeper and we will keep it going. I have two cuts saved and with people.


I checked a little while ago and there are male blossoms under most every bud but I cant lose the
weight right now so I'll get out all I can.
I'll make sure no beans survive, no clones were taken on any unfortunately.
I'm hoping who ever has it besides me can keep it going, the plant just has a special "feel" to me
and I would love a second shot at them.
Here's some quick shots I just took of them just to see the structure and the growth
rate is beyond belief.You can see in the top pic the tape seam below the outlet is at 48.5" I have to look up to see the top
and I'm 5'10".


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 15, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Its a nice looking strain. Is it a seed strain or a clone only?


seeds from dr.underground... i got 5 feminized seeds for a decent price at midweeksong


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2015)

swamp wreck is doc's creation. #5 and #7 are doing well and clones easily. mom's are in early bloom.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> swamp wreck is doc's creation. #5 and #7 are doing well and clones easily. mom's are in early bloom.
> 
> 
> cof


We have a #5 here and there is a #7 with dc


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2015)

Bit roots after 10 days no rooting powder or anything in water


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> swamp wreck is doc's creation. #5 and #7 are doing well and clones easily. mom's are in early bloom.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof, keep those girls going they seem to be a great plant.
Only one out of three hermed on me but the hybrid vigor expressed in them
is magnificent.

Can I take cuttings even tho they are three weeks into flower?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2015)

Yea you can, but if its a hermie now, taking a cutting wont change that. At 3 weeks they take a bit longer to root, and may throw reveg mutant leaves, its kinda borderline at the age


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea you can, but if its a hermie now, taking a cutting wont change that. At 3 weeks they take a bit longer to root, and may throw reveg mutant leaves, its kinda borderline at the age


The cuttings I would take would be off a normal plant not herm.
I don't have any cloning equipment, but I do have time and a desire to succeed.
How would I do it?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 16, 2015)

The cheapest way is probably just to pick up a dome and tray and rockwool cubes, or rapid rooters. or make a aero clone with air stones and pump


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

Going through old emails I ran across this gem my dad sent me. McAfee... everyone's favorite piece of shit bloatware, security program... ripped by the founder of the company, who sold it to some big corp back in the day.  Funny shit. Contains strippers, cocaine, and guns.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2015)

looks like loads of fun eh jig


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 16, 2015)

Watup 600 catching up on u guys post. 

Time to water plants, work,school. Long day. Also purple cadilac is smells very grappe smelly


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like loads of fun eh jig


I can't wait! lol

The fan turned up... at the real estate office of all places. ???? viva espana


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2015)

@oldman60 2 of mine out of 3 hermied as well and cloning didn't fix them. It was the 2 tall ones that did it to me, which supposedly doc said those were the best, but I've found the shorter one is way better and way more potent and frosty. 

My patients prefer the pheno I have over the tall one anyways. If you continue to have problems let me know and I can get you some fresh cuts out of guarenteed girls that won't throw nuts. I've also got a bunch of new shit lately anyways that I think would do your son well. 

Oh and you can clone clear up until you chop, there's no time limit on that. If you can take a cut you can save a plant. Just will take 3-4 weeks to reveg and another 2-3 to get correct growth, sometimes sooner if it's a good cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I can't wait! lol
> 
> The fan turned up... at the real estate office of all places. ???? viva espana


lol loco...that's not very clever. how did they even get that addy?! that country is so messed up, nothing works as it's supposed to.

conversaciones en efectivo


----------



## moondance (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Going through old emails I ran across this gem my dad sent me. McAfee... everyone's favorite piece of shit bloatware, security program... ripped by the founder of the company, who sold it to some big corp back in the day.  Funny shit. Contains strippers, cocaine, and guns.


Love Ya Man I really needed that this morning. Laters MD.


----------



## joespit (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys 600w is ridiculous in my 2'x4' space. these plants are much taller than me.. their base is about 2ft off the ground and theyve stretched well above 6ft mark... it's amazing!


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

what strain is that joe? 

it looks like the plant revegged or is it just some crazy ass sativa? either way you have a lot of bud to grow!
that top stuff might get a bit close to the light so if there is a way to tie her down or somthing that would probably help the plant overall.

killing it with the 600 nice


----------



## numberfour (Mar 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Bit roots after 10 days no rooting powder or anything in waterView attachment 3373173


I NEED roots like that lol, is it an aeroponic propagator you are using?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 16, 2015)

i try to keep my plants around 3-4 ft tall, strong sativas get no veg, rooted clones go right into flower..i love my 600's but the penatration for good buds seems to be the 3 ft deep mark so i keep my plants around there in height for good size buds..joe,,if u got clones off that girl, go right to 12/12 w rooted clones to get nice 3 ft colas...
as for cloning, i love the clone king 36 site, even hard to clone strains root in 2 weeks, most root in 7-10 days..i have 2 600's over a 5x6 ft area and 30 plants in a home built nft,dwc, undercurrent mix ..its 6 5 ft pieces of 4inch pvc tied together w/t's and 90's on a slight angle water pumps in one end and out the other constant flow, recirculated from res to tubes..then i have 5 dwc 5 gal buckets on the side..so 35 plants total in my bloom room..i use bc nothern lights, bloombox and mothership for veg,mothers, and clones..all in a 10' x 12' room with a blackout curtain seperating the bloombox and mothership from the bloomroom..you guys can check out my room and stuff at my journal..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-pic-journal.850252/page-6#post-11356361


----------



## joespit (Mar 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> what strain is that joe?
> 
> it looks like the plant revegged or is it just some crazy ass sativa? either way you have a lot of bud to grow!
> that top stuff might get a bit close to the light so if there is a way to tie her down or somthing that would probably help the plant overall.
> ...


It's Greenhouse seeds "Arjans strawberry haze" and when I was out of town for a week it did reveg a bit because the door broke on the closet. Also these girls had a ~70day veg.

They still have another 20+ days until harvest so I'm hoping all the reveg will normalize


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2015)

numberfour said:


> I NEED roots like that lol, is it an aeroponic propagator you are using?


Yes I think its areo m8 it just has a water pump in bottom and small tube off it with a 360 degree mister on top that soaks the net pots as it spins


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 16, 2015)

Evening 6er's, just about to start another EPIC run of Dog,Fireballs,Sweet Stomper Kush,Psychosis and germed a couple Southern Charm's and cof's Extreama

Not everything's in my hand's so going soil again, but ive been getting some different flav's from the coco so it a nice wee change.

Hope everyone's good, whats the word on Hemlock anyone? Been thinking bout it,ive had my fair share of troubles and hope he catches a break!

Good to have the hand's dirty again


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

Hem's gonna be alright as far as I know. He got off felony charges, which is a big deal. Still have some lessor charges as far as I know, but shouldn't be in too much trouble.

Second hand info.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hem's gonna be alright as far as I know. He got off felony charges, which is a big deal. Still have some lessor charges as far as I know, but shouldn't be in too much trouble.
> 
> Second hand info.


Sounds like he needs to bring his lucky ass this way now they know about him.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2015)

I guess he couldn't take the weather.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3373503
> 
> 
> Yes I think its areo m8 it just has a water pump in bottom and small tube off it with a 360 degree mister on top that soaks the net pots as it spins


How many sites does it have?
It seems to be rooting very fast, at least faster than the one I built. I wonder what the difference could be. Straight water, pump 24/7, roots in like 2 weeks on most, but some take longer.
 
Sensi Mr Nice just pre flowered....Its a girl.
 
 
Looks way more Indi than the previously tested ones.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3373503
> 
> 
> Yes I think its areo m8 it just has a water pump in bottom and small tube off it with a 360 degree mister on top that soaks the net pots as it spins


 Great info, thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2015)

Firehouse genetics 914d (chem91 x chem4d)


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is an example of mj getting bad press.
The pictures shows someone smoking a joint.
No one has ever died from an mj overdose.

Accidental drug overdose deaths among America's middle-aged have increased 11-FOLD since 1990 thanks to wildchild baby boomers 

The increase, among Americans aged 45 to 64, happened over a 20-year-period ending in 2010 when the age group featured large numbers of baby boomers.


I happen to be one of the wild child baby boomers'.....


cof.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2015)

Good catch Cof.

I must have made you all watch this video before,
and if not, then you should watch it:




*Businessman 1 (Donald Hoath):* I see the police have made another lightning raid... Paddington drug orgy.
*Priest (Gordon Gostelow):* I suppose young girls was involved?
*Businessman 1: (reading the newspaper)* One discovered naked in the kitchen...breasts smeared with peanut butter. The police took away a bag containing 15 grams of cannabis resin... it may also contain a quantity of heroin.
*Bagley:* Or a pork pie.
*Businessman 1:* I beg your pardon.
*Bagley:* I said the bag may also have contained a pork pie.
*Businessman 1:* I hardly see a pork pie's got anything to do with it.
*Bagley:* Alright then, what about a large turnip. It might also have contained a big turnip.
*Priest:* The bag was full of drugs.
*Bagley:* Nonsense.
*Priest:* The bag was full of drugs, it says so.
*Bagley:* The bag could've been full of anything. Pork pies, turnips, oven parts... it's the oldest trick in the book.
*Priest:* What book?
*Bagley:* The distortion of truth by association book. The word is "may." You all believe heroin was in the bag because cannabis resin was in the bag. The bag may have contained heroin, but the chances are 100 to 1 certain that it didn't.
*Businessman 1:* A lot more likely than what you say.
*Bagley:* About as likely as the tits spread with peanut butter.
*Businessman 2 (John Levitt):* Do you mind?
*Priest:* The tits WERE spread with peanut butter!
*Bagley:* Nonsense.
*Priest:* It says so! Who's the man you are to think you know more about it than the press?
*Bagley:* I'm an expert on tits. Tits and peanut butter. I'm also an expert drug pusher... I've been pushing drugs for 20 years...
*Businessman 2:* Look here, I've had enough of this.
*Bagley:* ...And I can tell you a pusher protects his pitch. We want to sell them cigarettes, and don't like competition, see? So we associate a relatively innocuous drug with one that is extremely dangerous, and the rags go along with it because they adore the dough from the ads.
*Businessman 2:* I've had enough of this, I'm getting off at Datchet.
*Bagley:* Getting off at Datchet won't help you, getting off anywhere won't help you! I've had an octopus squatting on my brain for a fortnight, and I suddenly see that I am the only one that can help you. It'd be pointless to go into the reasons why, but I've been worried sick about boils for a fortnight. Large boils, small boils, fast eruptors... they incurable, all of them! I know that, and so does everybody else, until they get one, then the rules suddenly change. With a boil on the nose there's a sudden overnight surge in faith. They want to believe something will work. He knows that which is why he gets a good look in with the dying. Sells 'em hope you see? But these boys would be forced down into real estate if anyone came up with a genuine cure for death.
*Priest:* Good God, this is a madman!
*Bagley:* What do you know about God you wire-haired mick? Here have 'em! *(throws cigarettes)* I've given up!
*(The (train leaves the platform with Bagley, leaving the other three men on the platform)*

This is important stuff!

*Jig: I was stoked the hear that Hemlock is dealing as 
well as might be expected. He is in our thoughts.*

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Here is an example of mj getting bad press.
> The pictures shows someone smoking a joint.
> No one has ever died from an mj overdose.
> 
> ...


I'm with you bro. not so wild any more but!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2015)

Need to transplant but new mix isn't quite ready. Fuck it I'll give em a tea to keep them happy.


----------



## drolove (Mar 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Need to transplant but new mix isn't quite ready. Fuck it I'll give em a tea to keep them happy.
> View attachment 3373773


nice man, looks like you got a BUNCH of happy girls there.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2015)

@ shishkaboy 
Its a 20 site m8 amd same running pump 24/7, does.yours spray the water out a 360 degree sprayer wetting all the net pots as it spins round amd round


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey @shishkaboy , (or any NYC'er) do you know difficult it is to get into the city from JFK. I'm looking at layovers of like 11 hours in either Boston, NYC, or Miami. NYC is the only one of those I've visited before and kinda know my way around.

It would be cool to hang out and share a joint.

EDIT: Too late. I'm NYC bound.  Watch out.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy St. Patrick's Day, I'm enjoying the green but it's hiding in
a white paper wrapper.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey @shishkaboy , (or any NYC'er) do you know difficult it is to get into the city from JFK. I'm looking at layovers of like 11 hours in either Boston, NYC, or Miami. NYC is the only one of those I've visited before and kinda know my way around.
> 
> It would be cool to hang out and share a joint.
> 
> EDIT: Too late. I'm NYC bound.  Watch out.


It depends on the traffic, but like 30 min drive about. Definitely down to burn something. Just let me know when, we can kill those layover hours easy.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bout to roll this up for my Patty's day!
Happy Patty's day yea bunch of stoners!!!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 17, 2015)

you guys have some really good Genetics...  makes me sad im starting from the bottom again... But the hunt is on.

@Flaming Pie that plant looks awesome what is the lineage? love lime green plants with frost... it looks tangy...kinda sour.... lol

__________________________________________________________________________________

Well coming in strong under the two 600s..
Barry White Really nice aroma coming off, (might be time for a new CF)


Chernobyl coming along well as well; also my seed production with the famous Tiresias Mist seems to be going well too..


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Bout to roll this up for my Patty's day!
> Happy Patty's day yea bunch of stoners!!!
> View attachment 3374063


That officially covers your green for the day! No pinches for you sir.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 17, 2015)

new run, northern lights, skunk1, and critical mass,,2 weeks into bloom..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-pic-journal.850252/page-6#post-11356361


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

hey there, my usb microscope came in, but I can't seem to get nearly the quality that figgy got. Can't seem to focus over 50x, but here's a shot of some GSC playing around on it


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

Took some more shots 

purple c4


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 17, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @ shishkaboy
> Its a 20 site m8 amd same running pump 24/7, does.yours spray the water out a 360 degree sprayer wetting all the net pots as it spins round amd round


Mine is just micro sprayers, no spinning. Also, no dome.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm looking at a 140 plant site one of those for like $250. Does that sound right at all, or crazy expensive. And I'm not going to build one. I have no tools nor a home depot nearby.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 17, 2015)

@jigfresh How soon do you need it?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2015)

2 months or something. aka not soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> 2 months or something. aka not soon.


My cloner works awesome. Build you one and send it on. Already have a pump from you. Just PVC, sprayers, inserts and tote. . That's OK price for commercial but really a ripoff compared to parts cost.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Took some more shots
> 
> purple c4


I'm not sure what software you are using with the camera, but I didn't use the CD or the website. VLC media player pulled it right up. If you have VLC, just click on media at the top left, the click on "open capture device" or Ctrl C, then change the video device name to the venus 2.0 camera. I saw where reviews were slamming the included software, but VLC works perfectly.

edit: Also, when zooming in the pic will get blurry then come into focus when around 180x depending on the distance to the lense.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

ah ok i was using the included software, will try it with VLC


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 17, 2015)

Meet Frieght Train.
 
I will be going through some f2s of these to further/improve the line.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 17, 2015)

wow giggles, she looks positively swollen and heavy as fuck! whats she smell like?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I'm not sure what software you are using with the camera, but I didn't use the CD or the website. VLC media player pulled it right up. If you have VLC, just click on media at the top left, the click on "open capture device" or Ctrl C, then change the video device name to the venus 2.0 camera. I saw where reviews were slamming the included software, but VLC works perfectly.
> 
> edit: Also, when zooming in the pic will get blurry then come into focus when around 180x depending on the distance to the lense.


I have had one of these things for an age and got frustrated with it, I'll try with VLC, thanks for the headsup.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Meet Frieght Train.
> View attachment 3374480
> I will be going through some f2s of these to further/improve the line.


looks like a casey jones offspring.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 18, 2015)

Ey m8's! Just wanna say goodbye:: Ill be flying in a few hours  Ill get pics and video! Wohoo Spannabis here i come!!!

Yall be good see ya in a little week!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 18, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Ey m8's! Just wanna say goodbye:: Ill be flying in a few hours  Ill get pics and video! Wohoo Spannabis here i come!!!
> 
> Yall be good see ya in a little week!


Safe trip, tons of fun.
Peace bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2015)

Hell yeah hyrdo. Have a great time. I'm sure you will.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

Howdy all 600! hope all is well with everyone. The garden is doing well, had a few hermies which sucks, but progress is always moving. Have plenty of strains to replace with. Finals are nearly over for me, looking forward to spring break!

Anywho,

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2015)

DST said:


> looks like a casey jones offspring.


It's E-32 x (the white x white widow)


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2015)

Had a good trip!



I'll upload more pics later, having trouble with the uploader and got a long day ahead of me.
Also got more offers to work on canna gardens this summer,,, not exactly what I wanted but better than nothing.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Had a good trip!
> 
> View attachment 3374839
> 
> ...


Nice backyard


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2015)

Soil starting to web, not bad for 4 days after mixing.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 18, 2015)

^^^^ bay of dreams or bay of the dead whatever you wanna call it. Beautiful place with a nice little resturant and lots of fishing, I had 5 chili rellenos lol just about killed me.


Anyway, hope all had a good patties day


----------



## Smootherpete (Mar 18, 2015)

Two Weeks In, brand new Hortilux Eye 600w bulb.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Meet Frieght Train.
> View attachment 3374480
> I will be going through some f2s of these to further/improve the line.


that looks almost identical to my female seeds lemon kush buds,,leaves are same color too...damn..lemon scent?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 18, 2015)

i still need my wife to put pics up for me,, i am really bad w/ computers and even the digital camera...i still prefer the old marlboro film camra i got back in the early 90's..i think the pics it takes are better to, unfortunatly im miles from a walgreens to develop the pics and wouldnt know how to get them on here anyways...
theres a few pics of that lemon kush on my journal page...yall feel free to check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-pic-journal.850252/page-6#post-11356361

.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a nice pewter ashtray and a leather toiletries bag from mine and my dads marlboro miles. Those were the good old days.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I have a nice pewter ashtray and a leather toiletries bag from mine and my dads marlboro miles. Those were the good old days.


yep,,, i have the camera, hoody , and a all leather back pack..i still use that backpack for hunting,,it still has that leather smell after what 20 years...my dad has the card table,,we still use it for holdem turnaments.. they really gave us quality shit for those miles!!!

pluss those were the days when seeds were great genetics, skunk was skunky and hawiian came in a can...sensi seeds were top notch, u got what u payed for...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 18, 2015)

So I just broke up a tester bud from my engineers dream and it's seeded. I think the majority of the plant may be as well. If so, would you recommend pulling the plant at 7.5 weeks and concentrating her out, or waiting for her to finish then concentrate? I guess I'm asking if the trichs continue to mature as seed production is happening, or would it be just the same to chop now and not waste time.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> So I just broke up a tester bud from my engineers dream and it's seeded. I think the majority of the plant may be as well. If so, would you recommend pulling the plant at 7.5 weeks and concentrating her out, or waiting for her to finish then concentrate? I guess I'm asking if the trichs continue to mature as seed production is happening, or would it be just the same to chop now and not waste time.


trics will continue to grow to maturaty even on seeded plants,,actually seeded plants usually take longer to mature than non seeded plants


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2015)

Crazy stuff: http://www.vice.com/read/dark-net-evolution-scam-394

The darknet's biggest contraband marketplace has vanished in a suspected $12 million swindle that's sent tremors of panic through the online drug-buying community. Evolution—which had become the go-to site for anything from heroin and ketamine to guns and fake passports since the FBI closed down Silk Road 2.0 in November—appears to have been a lavish scam.

On Tuesday, Evolution's administrators—whose pseudonyms are Vert and Kimble—brought the shutters down on their site and ran off with all the money drug dealers and buyers had stored in their accounts. The amount of bitcoins hoarded, according to a number of Evolution merchants, amounts to around $12 million.

cont.....


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

what was it seeded by figgy?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2015)

*First government-owned pot store opens in Washington state*

By  Dan Springer
Published March 18, 2015
FoxNews.com
Facebook23 Twitter47 livefyre149 Email Print

Now Playing
Rural Washington town opens first government-run pot shop
The city of North Bonneville, Wash. -- population 1,000 -- sits along the Columbia River a stone’s throw from one of the world’s largest hydroelectric dams. On the other side of the Columbia River Gorge is the state of Oregon. 
It may seem an unlikely place for the nation’s first city-owned marijuana shop, which opened Saturday. The Cannabis Corner sold $8,000 worth of pot on the first day. 

“The economy has been tough for everybody, for small towns like this, it’s been especially tough,” said North Bonneville Mayor Don Stevens. “And I think after people got over the initial shock of how we were going about it, they realized that what we’re doing is trying to create new revenue streams at a time not a lot of them are available.” 
Dubbed the "marijuana mayor" by detractors, Don Stevens has been smoking pot since he was a sophomore in high school. When Washington state voters legalized the drug in 2012, Stevens got the City Council to form a Public Development Authority for the sole purpose of selling pot, pipes and marijuana-infused edibles. All the business profits from The Cannabis Corner will now be kicked back to City Hall. 
Residents did not get a vote on the move, which has plenty of opposition. 
“I think it’s sad for the city,” said Skamania County Sheriff Dave Brown. “I think it’s sad for the county and the residents, and I think it’s sad for society as a whole.”
While it’s legal for adults to buy marijuana and consume it in private, it is illegal to carry it across the state line. But in the course of one hour, Fox News saw half of The Cannabis Corner customers had Oregon license plates. One buyer concealed his weed in the spare tire wheel well of his car’s trunk. Brown says he doesn’t have the resources to enforce the law prohibiting interstate transport. 
City employees who run the pot shop say the more the merrier. 
“We’re trying to be sustainable within this small community,” said Cannabis Corner’s manager Robyn Legun, “and we hope people will travel to the community enjoying themselves here and then come back.” 
Stevens says marijuana revenue will allow North Bonneville to keep its street lights on, water its grass all summer and make improvements to a playground. But critics, who believe a large majority of residents oppose the city-run pot store, argue it gives the town a black eye. 
“How do I justify that to my kids? That we’re making money by selling a drug that’s still illegal under federal law,” said North Bonneville resident Brad Anderson. 
Others worry about North Bonneville’s reputation. The city’s best-known business is the Bonneville Hot Springs Resort, a 78-room upscale health spa resort which opened in 2002. Marfa Scheratski, whose father built the resort, doesn’t think people coming to the area to buy pot will help her business at all. And she sees a potential problem hiring and keeping employees. 
“It’s always a challenge for us to find help that is clean,” said Scheratski. “We’re a no-tolerance workplace, so this just makes it a little more challenging.”
Consultants expect sales to reach up to $3 million a year at The Cannabis Corner. The nearest competitors are over a 30-minute drive away. If that sales projection holds, the city could see an annual windfall of close to $500,000. It’s a huge sum considering the current budget is $1.2 million.
The pot shop also employs 10 workers and supports local marijuana growers who employ up to 35 people. But the weed window of opportunity may not stay wide open for long. Last fall, Oregon voters legalized marijuana. Possession and home grows will be legal July 1 and Oregon’s first pot retailers are expected to open for business in January of 2016.
North Bonneville’s mayor isn’t all that concerned. He sees his shop as having a price advantage over every other pot store, whether in Washington or Oregon. Why? His store pays no federal income tax because it’s a city-owned business.
Stevens makes no apologies for trying to profit off of pot.
“It’s legal," he said. "You don’t have to like it, but there’s a lot of stuff about government that all of us don’t like.” 


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 18, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> *First government-owned pot store opens in Washington state*
> 
> By  Dan Springer
> Published March 18, 2015
> ...


If anyone can screw it up...........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> If anyone can screw it up...........


Right! You want it fucked up just let the government at it.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> what was it seeded by figgy?


I think my fruit punch. I pulled 2 nanners off of it last week. I'm guessing I missed something. If so, then it might not be all that bad of a thing. I'll definitely do a grow with those seeds.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

Yea that sounds like a fun combo, especially if you find a female that doesn't also throw nanners


----------



## Figgy (Mar 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea that sounds like a fun combo, especially if you find a female that doesn't also throw nanners


We'll see. I just checked all 4 plants. That ED is seeded pretty well. It looks like there are 1-2 nice seeds per bud site. I'm guessing it will be like the tester bud and have more underdeveloped seeds as well mixed in. All other plants look like they are not seeded though. I'm confused as to how 1 plant in a crowded 3x3 tent with insane air flow only has 1 plant get seeded. I'm smh at this one


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

Sucks about the seeded bud talk...hell to herms


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2015)

No seeded talk here, but how about some Jurple talk, oh so dark green and pretty......


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> No seeded talk here, but how about some Jurple talk, oh so dark green and pretty......
> View attachment 3375156


You still got any dog treats going?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> You still got any dog treats going?


Nope they hermed out on me and the other one was a male


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 18, 2015)

Lemon OG Kush day 56.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 18, 2015)

Also got one of the LED rails up in the 2x4. Thanks Someguy for the plans for this light. I didn't put the CPU fans on these but they are lined up with intake and exhaust enough to get cooled. I have 3 more of these lights in progress to replace the 600. Going to put a box fan up above the rails to help cool the heatsinks.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 18, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Lemon OG Kush day 56.
> View attachment 3375197


Very decent plant you have


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 18, 2015)

Kool aid close up


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2015)

Some Swamp Wreck, keeper pheno....


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

that SW is a beauty. is that one from clone, seeds or direct from doc? I have one of the Swamp wrecks, but dont recall which number it is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

He got some and sent old man some of those. Jojodancer ran the first ones I sent out and I ran 7 of them. Out of all of them we got three herm ones.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm about to get some 600s so it looks like I'll be joining the club!

:cowboy hat:


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the club.  We've been saving a seat for you.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 19, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm about to get some 600s so it looks like I'll be joining the club!
> 
> :cowboy hat:


Welcome aboard the best thread on RIU.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey SF, you ought to do well here. Welcome.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

Who just bought their very first 600w light??? 

I DID. 

I've had 150w, 250w, 400w, and 1000w, but never a trusty 600. Finally a true member of the club myself. Only took 5 and a half years.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2015)

and you had to move to another country to get one.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> and you had to move to another country to get one.
> 
> 
> cof


He got the Rodriguez (whatever the Spanish name they call you over there Jig) discount from the local shop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Who just bought their very first 600w light???
> 
> I DID.
> 
> I've had 150w, 250w, 400w, and 1000w, but never a trusty 600. Finally a true member of the club myself. Only took 5 and a half years.


Hi S.Fungus!
I know I get to run 4 x 600 when I get my place, but we will see what goes up in the end.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> He got the Rodriguez (whatever the Spanish name they call you over there Jig) discount from the local shop.


I was wondering why they kept knocking the price down.... I guess my reputation preceeds me. lol , and yeah you got it right. Jig rodriguez hahaha


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the 600 Sf and jiggy.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 19, 2015)

Well it's about time, Jig. I am happy to see you have finally picked up a 600. Better late than never, LOL.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys... I'm wiring up my lights. Does it matter where the hot and neutral go? LIke into socket I'm talking about. There's the part with the threads... then the part in the center. I'm guessing it doesn't matter, but I'd prefer to do it correctly if there is a certain way to do it. I've been unsuccessful looking online.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... I'm wiring up my lights. Does it matter where the hot and neutral go? LIke into socket I'm talking about. There's the part with the threads... then the part in the center. I'm guessing it doesn't matter, but I'd prefer to do it correctly if there is a certain way to do it. I've been unsuccessful looking online.


Yes it matters,
The Neutral (White wire) in the outlet is the large slot, Hot wire (Black) in the smaller slot in the wall outlet.
hope this helps


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2015)

Careful jiggy!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm talking about the other end. Sorry... wrong socket. I mean where the bulb screws into.

And you know what's odd that I just realized about European outlets... they don't have a direction like that. There's just two holes, and they are identical. ?? How is one to know which is hot and neutral coming out of the wall? And even if I knew, I would have to align the plug correctly when plugging it in. Also, all the wires are different colors than back home. European electrics confuse the hell out of me.

I found something that said the neutral should go to the part with the threads, and the hot should go to the center bit. Now I'm thinking that it doesn't matter how the feed from the wall is hooked up to the ballast... and the ballast sorts it out and puts out hot through the one colored for hot, and neutral for the one colored for neutral.

No idea how the ground works as there are only two plugs on everything ??? First a foreign language now fucking foreign electricity. 220 v @ 50 hz ? WTH.

Google says brown is hot, blue is neutral, and green/ yellow is ground (or earth as they call it here).


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry Jigfresh, didn't realize that it was European wiring issue, plus wrong end. True as long the ballast is wired right, like you found the hot (brown) is wired in the center, and neutral (blue) to the threads. you should be golden


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

Sweet. Thank you. Things are indeed golden now, as the HPS is fired up and it's yellow as a mofo in here. Nice mixed spectrum bulb. I haven't used HID in about 2 years plus. I forget how bright these things are. I need some shades.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Sweet. Thank you. Things are indeed golden now, as the HPS is fired up and it's yellow as a mofo in here. Nice mixed spectrum bulb. I haven't used HID in about 2 years plus. I forget how bright these things are. I need some shades.


Just ordered a HPS bulb myself, Thinking about flip end of month.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

I need to get me some more bulbs, can't ever have enough back ups on hand.

Been thinking of going over to solis tek though.


----------



## joespit (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone know if MH or HPS run more effiecent
Than the other? I only ask because my power bill was 275. Granted in the past week I've switched my veg chamber to led and I'm changing all the practicals in my house to LED, currently cfl so only really saving 1-4 wats per fixture, but every ounce counts right?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2015)

joespit said:


> Anyone know if MH or HPS run more effiecent
> Than the other? I only ask because my power bill was 275. Granted in the past week I've switched my veg chamber to led and I'm changing all the practicals in my house to LED, currently cfl so only really saving 1-4 wats per fixture, but every ounce counts right?


I would say HPS does, but this is only based on heat output of the bulbs.

And I need bulbs too. Damnit!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2015)

As far as yielding more green I'd say an hps is more efficient, MH feels like it puts out more heat but maybe that's just because more UV, idk. In my mind both are same wattage so they both use the same amount of electricity.


----------



## moondance (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey 600'ers Hoping you all are having a great week!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

lol, you could have mailed me ya tube. And thank fuk you are finally a legit 600 member, masquerading mother furker!!!.....and hold on, did I not pay for those lights?  once a masquerador, always a ..........

In Europe the electrics get earthed (green/yellow) at the main fuse. So if you have a short the whole section goes, not just that one plug outlet. If you are wiring up a Euro plug then the brown and blue go into the prongs (either way, doesn't matter, as you point out, you plug the plug in any which way.) Then on some plugs there is a metal part on either side on the outside of the plug, this is then attached to a socket and screw inside which you can wire the earth to. The ETL ballasts will tell you exactly where to plug in. But I guess you figured it out anyway (there's not a loud buzzing and crackling noise is there? lmfao)

You should have driven up to Barcelona to meet HydroGp lad, it's only a million miles in the car, I done it after all...



jigfresh said:


> I'm talking about the other end. Sorry... wrong socket. I mean where the bulb screws into.


Here's a fukkin STONER MOMENT, (while we are on the topic of electricity). So I paid for an outdoor plug to be installed when i bought my house. Thing is fukked, don't think it worked for more than 5 minutes. There a reading of like 42 off it, god knows who wired up my house. Anyway, I had to run a plug into the greenhouse from my outhouse. I don't have enough juice in there at times so I have to unplug the greenhouse to do some specific naughty thingsnudge nudge. Anyhoo, fast forward to my loaded up washing machine with ice, bag of trim and chilly chill water in the greenhouse, ready to rock and roll, timer set, starts ticking..........no motor movement, just click, click, click.....wtf, not something else that has broken (between my bathroom and kitchen I am pulling my hair ooooot!). So after much shoogling of machine, a couple of hits on the side, my mind went blank and I got out my stirring utensil and began doing the job by hand. Fast forward to me sitting in the outhouse the following day smoking a joint looking at the extension cord that is unplugged to the greenhouse. OH I DID LAUGH! not much.

Right, on with the show.
Here's the turd that I made from the machine (after I realised it does still work). This was a mix of various trim from over the years, and what looked like a lot of bud from somewhere, not sure, my mind is blank....anyway, smoked a bit today and it's proper bubble tastic, just looks a bit labradore!).

And now i can't post big pics...oh willies!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> As far as yielding more green I'd say an hps is more efficient, MH feels like it puts out more heat but maybe that's just because more UV, idk. In my mind both are same wattage so they both use the same amount of electricity.


Nope, MH def use more electricity, due to the fact they are on for veg cycles so need to make a lot of cups of tea to make it through the day, and hence the higher electricty used on ordering the tea bags from the internet.....simples! duh, i thought everyone knew that.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

Excuse me, I have been with a 2 year all day, eating imaginary things, and speaking into plastic telephones....yeh for 8% beer and Dog joints...time for some erl.

And btw, the last 3 thumbs are dog flowers, the one before that is a blue pit, and the hybrid skunk look mofo is a deep blue. just in case you think i went off point in my post and forgot to talk about ze mademoiselles.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks good D. A little on the dark side but I imagine tasty non-the-less. You Europeans and your crazy 220v wiring.  Are you nervous yet having a yank running the grow show?  Sending successful vibes to all you guys and your endeavors there in Spain!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Excuse me, I have been with a 2 year all day, eating imaginary things, and speaking into plastic telephones....yeh for 8% beer and Dog joints...time for some erl.



LUV it! My boy just passed 17mo. I cant keep him away from gardening. We are doing a big soft pot container garden in the back yard this year and he is constantly in the dirt and moving it from pot to pot. (we havent planted yet). I have a feeling I have a future cultivator on my hands.  It probably cuz he hangs out with dad so much out there. He likes my grow lights too. I just built another led veg bar and he kept wanting me to turn it back on. Pointing and grunting at it till I comply. 

I digress... I want some [email protected]@king beer and joints dammit. instead I have this lame meeting to go to in an hour. LOL Take care


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

Agreed, it's all 37micron dumped into one. I wasn't prepared to sift through different bags to be disappointed since the material was quite old.

As I alway say, "there are no stupid questions, only ones that haven't been asked",.......most have been asked as far as I can see, lmfao.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> LUV it! My boy just passed 17mo. I cant keep him away from gardening. We are doing a big soft pot container garden in the back yard this year and he is constantly in the dirt and moving it from pot to pot. (we havent planted yet). I have a feeling I have a future cultivator on my hands.  It probably cuz he hangs out with dad so much out there. He likes my grow lights too. I just built another led veg bar and he kept wanting me to turn it back on. Pointing and grunting at it till I comply.
> 
> I digress... I want some [email protected]@king beer and joints dammit. instead I have this lame meeting to go to in an hour. LOL Take care


actually mine is also 17 month, and moves dirt like no Kat could! Also does the point and grunt....endlessly, lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

DST said:


> actually mine is also 17 month, and moves dirt like no Kat could! Also does the point and grunt....endlessly, lol.



Since I work and wife stays home she is about bonkers from the grunting... LOL. Been working on signs as we go and he has some but man he wants to talk and cant. I see what the "terrible twos" are all about. Lack of accessibility to speech and communication. Today I am thankful for weed as it makes me such a patient parent.. LOL

My wife is thankful for the weed too.. lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

Wife's patience for me = 0.00001
Wifes patience for son = ∞


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Wife's patience for me = 0.00001
> Wifes patience for son = ∞



I wonder if all married men with children feel this way... LOL


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

I would put my life on it, lol....


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

Actually, I am just talking shit like I am down at the pub.....my wife is a Top Lady, has the patience of Job with me really (when I think of some of the states I have been in, some of the mad adventures she lets me get involved in....) with what she has to put up with! 

But yeh, most of the time, nae patience whatsover with me, haha......


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

^^^ X2 on all accounts... lmao!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

So buzzing and crackling aren't good?

You guys are funny. It's fathers day here in spain and my baby is a continent away. Not sure if I'm bummed about it... or thrilled out my head that I can do whatever the fuck I wanna do.  I think the latter tbh.

Tent shell up...light in place... plants set underneath... I'm about to plug it all in. Wooot.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have no idea how my wife puts up with me....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

I couldn't be bothered to put the actual tent up lol....

And yeah D, would have loved to hang with GP. It's a shame its so far up the road. I've made good friends with La hada as well... I'm sure I would have smoked out quite a bit there.

Mary and Baby Jesus watching over the grow... it's definitely going to go well. Even got Mona lisa watching as well on the other wall. FFS... I should cover her up... she'll get all faded from the light. Too funny.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> So buzzing and crackling aren't good?
> 
> You guys are funny. It's fathers day here in spain and my baby is a continent away. Not sure if I'm bummed about it... or thrilled out my head that I can do whatever the fuck I wanna do.  I think the latter tbh.
> 
> Tent shell up...light in place... plants set underneath... I'm about to plug it all in. Wooot.




BOOOM!


JK jigs..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2015)

Sucks about everton GHB.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2015)

Most MH ballasts run at more amps as well,


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2015)

I was under the impression that both lights would be running the same amount of time.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jurple throwing frost in veg, I'm ok with that! Can't wait to flower her out. She smells so sweet!


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry tompost here but im in a situation. Checked my runoff and it was 1000+ ppm and 5 (orange)ph. All i give them is root excelurator sometimes, and water. Distilled when their younger, 3 day old tap older.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

I wouldn't be giving them anything until they get older. They look pretty abused.

What are they in? I'd do water only until you see normal growth.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm just looking for sympathy and recommendations here guys, so bear with me. The wife and I smoked the very last of our Dog yesterday . We just smoked a bowl ofresin. I'm on day 54 flower of my current grow which some may know I just found a plant pretty much fully seeded. So I am left with 3 of 4 plants doing very well, but Im out of smoke with zero hookups. The 3 plants left have roughly 1, 2, and 2-3 weeks left on them. Feel sorry for me, but also tell me what you would do. I don't know if we suffer this horrible situation out, or sacrifice a large branch to help us get through the next couple weeks.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 19, 2015)

Fig where ya at bro? send me an IM I got a bag of green crack. I'll hook ya up man.


----------



## moondance (Mar 19, 2015)

If it was me I would chop a branch in a minute.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Fig where ya at bro? send me an IM I got a bag of green crack. I'll hook ya up man.


You're a good man , but I have bud here. It's just still attached to a growing plant. I'm just very indecisive when it comes to the ladies, and I actually feel bad for just thinking of cutting a branch early.


moondance said:


> If it was me I would chop a branch in a minute.


this is what the wife is telling me. It's not my sons arm, but it feels like it may hurt just as bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

The only down side to chopping is then yea gotta wait to dry.

If it was me I'd chop the whole thing and make some fresh frozen from it and then in 3-4 days you can be smoking some good hash


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The only down side to chopping is then yea gotta wait to dry.
> 
> If it was me I'd chop the whole thing and make some fresh frozen from it and then in 3-4 days you can be smoking some good hash


The wife will be quick drying some of it as soon as I chop anything! She's the one staying home by herself with a 20 month old all day. The other kicker of the whole thing is I'm not planning on another grow until near the end of summer. So my current grow needs to last a bit.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> The wife will be quick drying some of it as soon as I chop anything! She's the one staying home by herself with a 20 month old all day. The other kicker of the whole thing is I'm not planning on another grow until near the end of summer. So my current grow needs to last a bit.


Hash,hash oh did I mention hash? 

Ever since I started doing hash, shit has lasted us so much longer! 

If you do film dry tech hash you could be smoking something like this is 2 days...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hash,hash oh did I mention hash?
> 
> Ever since I started doing hash, shit has lasted us so much longer!
> 
> ...


Didn't you say you were getting around 30% return from your hash? My last run of qwiso was great quality, but probably only around 15-20% off 3 runs. Is the film dry tech different/similar to what you do with dry ice?

Edit: is that hash dabable?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Didn't you say you were getting around 30% return from your hash? My last run of qwiso was great quality, but probably only around 15-20% off 3 runs. Is the film dry tech different/similar to what you do with dry ice?
> 
> Edit: is that hash dabable?


If it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble 

Film dry tech is same as ice water hash but instead of putting it in pattys and then drying and planing and sieving. You take a lil water and spread the patty out real thin on the silicone pad and then in 2-3 days you can just scrape up your hash into nice lil piles.

I find hash is much more pain relief as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2015)

It's been a long day playing in the dirt, so I'm going to treat the wife and I to this....


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 19, 2015)

what is the current price per gram for grade a, or 45 micron bubble hash? i have 3 5lb bricks, i can never smoke it all and have no clue on what to charge for it...i only keep the bottom 2 bags the 45 and 60 micron stuff, it stays nice and pliable like playdough, never gets hard like the 75 micron and up shit... i cant even figure a good way to smoke it so i just put a dab on the end of my cigeretts.. i tryed putting it on a pin but once lit it fell off, and in a bowl it really gets everywere, hard to clean..
ive used 400's and 1,000 watt lights before, i think the 600 is best, i can keep them closer to the plants and get just as good penetration as the 1.000.. i love my 600's no looking back!!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 19, 2015)

as for bulbs, i like the cheaper bulbs and replace them every 8 months, even the big grow op up here uses ge,phillips,plantmax, or ipower.. i was told they used to use the high end bulbs and replaced them every 12 months.. but they switched to cheaper bulbs replace every 8 months, save money and was told yields are the same...ive always liked plantmax, i just bought an apollo bulb, never used apollo before.. but my i power and virtual sun bulbs have been getting a gpw in a 5x6 ft area...


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I couldn't be bothered to put the actual tent up lol....
> 
> And yeah D, would have loved to hang with GP. It's a shame its so far up the road. I've made good friends with La hada as well... I'm sure I would have smoked out quite a bit there.
> 
> ...


should have employed a real Eastern European, they would have at least put the tent up, lmfao.....nice one Jig.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> what is the current price per gram for grade a, or 45 micron bubble hash? i have 3 5lb bricks, i can never smoke it all and have no clue on what to charge for it...i only keep the bottom 2 bags the 45 and 60 micron stuff, it stays nice and pliable like playdough, never gets hard like the 75 micron and up shit... i cant even figure a good way to smoke it so i just put a dab on the end of my cigeretts.. i tryed putting it on a pin but once lit it fell off, and in a bowl it really gets everywere, hard to clean..
> ive used 400's and 1,000 watt lights before, i think the 600 is best, i can keep them closer to the plants and get just as good penetration as the 1.000.. i love my 600's no looking back!!!


In Europe if selling in bulk you get anything from 10-20euro/gram depending on the grade. I am surprised you say the 75 micron goes hard...normally my full melt is between 75-120micron. What bag do you use before the 75? Some strains of course have different sized heads.
As for smoking it, you can smoke it in a bong, or roll it into a sausage and put it in a joint, or stick it in a pipe....or try hot knoves! million ways to skin a cat


----------



## budolskie (Mar 20, 2015)

Well the 3x3 19 day since the flip
 
 
Also well prepared for next run in the veg tent 

Got a few regs in here that will need sexed aswell


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2015)

DST said:


> should have employed a real Eastern European, they would have at least put the tent up, lmfao.....nice one Jig.


fuckin lazy americans.

The yins are loving the light.


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

glad to hear you are finally a fully paid up member of the club jig!.
my friend buys all his gear in the u.k then drives it over to spain, it's cheaper and everything is already wired up and earthed for you lol, plus it's all 240v.

just flipped my ladies to flower, get ready for a huge bitch of a blue pit, just look at the branching structure, no training whatsoever, topped once and left to do it's thing 





anybody get a glimpse of the eclipse? it was cloudy here but still got to see a good bit of it, when the cloud broke even a welders mask was not enough to protect my eyes when i looked right at it


----------



## budolskie (Mar 20, 2015)

Missed it me like I wanted to see aswell


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

That BP is one of the most perfect bushes I've seen, great job
can't wait to see it in full bloom.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 20, 2015)

This blue pit I have took from a pip and never topped or anything is like a singal stem


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

that looks lovely bud, how tall was it flowered at?

reckon you might have the sweet smelling pheno based on how it stays so short like that, any smells yet?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 20, 2015)

No smell yet as I have noticed, and flowered straight out my cloner, 

Its the front right thats the day they were put in


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi 600, just a new guy here, loving everybody’s grows.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey peeps, I have a problem in veg that I have not experienced before and am stumped. So far since noticing the shriveling leaves all I've done is give them a good soil drench with some stuff in the water to kill whatever may be in the soil. Otherwise it was straight water ph adjusted to 6.0.

This has happened within the past few days so I worry I may lose the plants if I don't figure it out quick. It started on the Fireballs and has now spread to the Sour Cherry girls and the Bubba Kush. The mature leaves start turning dark in color in areas and then shrivel up. What I noticed yesterday is the new growth on the Sour Cherry plants is shriveling. I'm really hoping it's just something in the soil and that drenching it a few times will handle it.

The 1st pic is my poor Fireballs and the second is of a Sour Cherry.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got my tickets to the 4/20 cup finally.....anyone else coming?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2015)

That is very strange Dez, test your water for sure.
I've read about someone having a auto paint shop open by their op and the shop wasn't filtering the fumes and what not properly,,, any way that air was getting into his grow and fucked it all up.
I've also had some really weird stuff happen after puting in a no pest strip (exposed to light).
My point is it could possibly be in the air as well. 

...We need a Dr House for plants :-/


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 20, 2015)

i have the 8 bag kit, i only keep the 2 bottom bags, didnt know the 75-120 was any good...i think the biggest bag is 200 or 225 micron, its the 8 bag kit for 5 gal buckets..euros does me no help..whats the goin price for grade a hash in us dollars? 45-70 micron stuff??


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Whodat!
I have been keeping all options open as to what it could be and wondered about my environment. The last thing I did to them before noticing this was spray them down with some takedown spray. It's organic and I have been using it for a while without issue but I was wondering if it could have been caused by spraying them down with it during lights on.

They are sitting under a 250w MH bulb with no air circulation at the moment since my fan took a dump. I haven't had a fan in there for about a month or so though so I'm not convinced it is the lack of air circulation. I'm wondering if it could be my cat's litter box causing the problem. It sits right outside my grow room but again, it's been there for some time now without issue.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2015)

Euros = Dollars pretty much.

And at my favorite co-op hash is going for $24 / gram.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2015)

Dez

It sounds like a combination of problems...spraying with light on and no air circulating.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks Whodat!
> I have been keeping all options open as to what it could be and wondered about my environment. The last thing I did to them before noticing this was spray them down with some takedown spray. It's organic and I have been using it for a while without issue but I was wondering if it could have been caused by spraying them down with it during lights on.
> 
> They are sitting under a 250w MH bulb with no air circulation at the moment since my fan took a dump. I haven't had a fan in there for about a month or so though so I'm not convinced it is the lack of air circulation. I'm wondering if it could be my cat's litter box causing the problem. It sits right outside my grow room but again, it's been there for some time now without issue.


Its spraying with lights on Dez. 99% sure. Plus the no fan isnt helping. I bet they come back, you probably just slowed them down a touch.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Dez
> 
> It sounds like a combination of problems...spraying with light on and no air circulating.
> 
> ...


he said it better.. LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree with the airflow spray lights on thing.

Get some airflow and rinse those ladies down. 
I'm guessig the spray had some oil in it.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2015)

great minds think alike


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2015)

It does have some oil in it. I really hope that's all it is because I really don't want to lose any plants right now.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2015)

I have been meaning to get a new fan to stick in there. I will get it handled today.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2015)

I recently had one shrivel up and die 5 weeks into bloom. All of the other plants are healthy.....it's was a wtf moment, but she did produce some excellent dry ice hash.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 20, 2015)

I emptied the spray bottle, filled it with plain water and sprayed them down really good. Hopefully that's all it is and they rebound quickly. 

I'm off to get a fan.

Peace 600!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2015)

Don't forget to turn the HID lights off till they dry


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi guys, not much going on here today.
Feeding the girls later on and pulling some pollen for some
friends but other wise a boring snowy, rainy, crap day. Roll
a fatty and kick back I guess.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2015)

That makes a crappy weather day tolerable.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> That makes a crappy weather day tolerable.
> 
> 
> cof


Amen my friend.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2015)

Wife - Are you going to cut a branch? Please?!!!
Me - I don't know. I really want to wait until they are finished
Wife - Come on. Please?! I'll give you a BJ!
Me - 
Other things in life are more important than a plant making it another week or two!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Wife - Are you going to cut a branch? Please?!!!
> Me - I don't know. I really want to wait until they are finished
> Wife - Come on. Please?! I'll give you a BJ!
> Me - View attachment 3376672
> Other things in life are more important than a plant making it another week or two!


Well Figg, 
An Oldman double like for the two birds with one cut guy!!!


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hash,hash oh did I mention hash?
> 
> Ever since I started doing hash, shit has lasted us so much longer!
> 
> ...


I apparently need a class on smoking ice water hash as my two vapes are both burned out. What is the bestest way to inhale the stuff, anyone?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Good choice!!!

Here is another hermi male. I have three clones of this Black Sour Bubble male and only one is exhibiting this trait (so far):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Wife - Are you going to cut a branch? Please?!!!
> Me - I don't know. I really want to wait until they are finished
> Wife - Come on. Please?! I'll give you a BJ!
> Me - View attachment 3376672
> Other things in life are more important than a plant making it another week or two!


I would cut the big bud let the bottom ones fatten up and nothing lost but an extra week imho


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Well Figg,
> An Oldman double like for the two birds with one cut guy!!!


Your double likes are appreciated more than you know! 

I also may have talked the wife into a quick grow to finish spring off with. I was going to not do a grow until Aug/Sep, but I think we will run out before that grow would be done. I'm thinking of dropping some more engineers dreams or Lambsbread seeds. 2 week veg then flower out and hopefully finish the beginning of July. I just have to have the spare bedroom cleaned out by July 10.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I would cut the big bud let the bottom ones fatten up and nothing lost but an extra week imho


I figured I should just chop a good size so it will last a bit. That branch won't last that long in this household


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Your double likes are appreciated more than you know!
> 
> I also may have talked the wife into a quick grow to finish spring off with. I was going to not do a grow until Aug/Sep, but I think we will run out before that grow would be done. I'm thinking of dropping some more engineers dreams or Lambsbread seeds. 2 week veg then flower out and hopefully finish the beginning of July. I just have to have the spare bedroom cleaned out by July 10.


Isn't Lambsbread a little longer flowering?
I'd go something short like Top 44 or C99 or PPP


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I figured I should just chop a good size so it will last a bit. That branch won't last that long in this household


Sorry to say this again, but women don't get high or at least it seems that way. I am sure I go through more than double what I alone would smoke. After all a joint will last me hours , sometimes,.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I apparently need a class on smoking ice water hash as my two vapes are both burned out. What is the bestest way to inhale the stuff, anyone?


I crumble it and sprinkle it over some herb in a bong.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

Fed the girls, week 4 of 12/12 started and time to run the big filter now
the room is a blaze with beautiful smells.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Sorry to say this again, but women don't get high or at least it seems that way. I am sure I go through more than double what I alone would smoke. After all a joint will last me hours , sometimes,.


My wife smokes way more than me, I think she takes faster hits and doesn't hold it as long.
Either that or she just has a bigger head.
Speaking of which I'm being paged to roll one now.


----------



## moondance (Mar 20, 2015)

I toke all day long the wife could not hope to keep up. There is always one packed when she gets home from work, she hits it a few times and is good. Sometimes too good and she falls out lol. Wise choice figgy, have a great night all!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Isn't Lambsbread a little longer flowering?
> I'd go something short like Top 44 or C99 or PPP


I don't know. Fairy dropped them off, and I'm not familiar with the strain. I also have some Fireballs, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, and some Blueberry Crisp. @DST - do you know the flower times of the SK x DB?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Real Lambsbread (or Lambsbreath) is from Jamaica and is what Bob Marley smoked. It is said to be a strong sativa that makes some people sick from its potency like Mozambique Poison.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Real Lambsbread (or Lambsbreath) is from Jamaica and is what Bob Marley smoked. It is said to be a strong sativa that makes some people sick from its potency like Mozambique Poison.


That's why I mentioned it. The sacrament of the Rastafarian's.
I knew it was sativa and a very long flowering one.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

@Dezracer grew some Lambsbread. It is on my short list of sativa strains to grow.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

I got another male with calyxes!

Black Sour Bubble:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2015)

If it's a long flower I'll save it for later. I need to drop something by the end of the weekend. Plenty of time left . And I am stupid high on this Fruit Punch right now


----------



## moondance (Mar 20, 2015)

Well the wife's planning me out a train trip to the cup for 4/20 in Denver, don't know how or why but it's looking good so far. Now if I don't pissed her off somehow ROFLOL.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2015)

I am going to go to the north cal spring BBQ then.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 20, 2015)

DST said:


> In Europe if selling in bulk you get anything from 10-20euro/gram depending on the grade. I am surprised you say the 75 micron goes hard...normally my full melt is between 75-120micron. What bag do you use before the 75? Some strains of course have different sized heads.
> As for smoking it, you can smoke it in a bong, or roll it into a sausage and put it in a joint, or stick it in a pipe....or try hot knoves! million ways to skin a cat


i have the 8 bag 5 gal bucket kit, biggest bag is 220 micron, goes down to a 25 micron bag, i only keep the 25,45, and 60..u saing i can keep all up to the 125?? ive only kept the 125 once and it got really hard like rock,, so i tossed it..u think i should keep the 75 micron and down to 25?? do u mix them all together or keep them seperate? ive been mixing the 25 and 45 together as they both dry to a tan color and never harden..but my afghani hash is black, totally diferent color than the hash from my skunk,nl, and critical mass..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 20, 2015)

planted 2 nl#5 from bcsc 4 months ago, took 3 months to get 3 clones off each,1 is male,1 is female..i took pollen off the male and pollenated the female as bcsc says there nl5 is stabilized, or true breeding after 20 years of selective inbreeding, but 3 months of veg to get only 3 clones off each,, is it bad genetics or what? most seeds i plant are ready to clone by a month old.. i may cross the nl5 with my lemon kush because the lemon kush is a really tall stretchy girl wile the nl5 is very short and doesnt stretch much. hoping the cross will get the lemon kush bud size and smell but shorten the plant up a bit w/ less stretch..fingers crossed..

by the way,, 2 months ago i used female spray to get pollen off a skunk#1 female by seedsman, pollenated a critical mass female by cbd,, planted some seeds they are only 2 weeks into veg but look really good,,i think i may have a winning strain here!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2015)

Off with her head...


----------



## papapayne (Mar 20, 2015)

@ghb how long did u veg the bigger plants?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> planted 2 nl#5 from bcsc 4 months ago, took 3 months to get 3 clones off each,1 is male,1 is female..i took pollen off the male and pollenated the female as bcsc says there nl5 is stabilized, or true breeding after 20 years of selective inbreeding, but 3 months of veg to get only 3 clones off each,, is it bad genetics or what? most seeds i plant are ready to clone by a month old.. i may cross the nl5 with my lemon kush because the lemon kush is a really tall stretchy girl wile the nl5 is very short and doesnt stretch much. hoping the cross will get the lemon kush bud size and smell but shorten the plant up a bit w/ less stretch..fingers crossed..
> 
> by the way,, 2 months ago i used female spray to get pollen off a skunk#1 female by seedsman, pollenated a critical mass female by cbd,, planted some seeds they are only 2 weeks into veg but look really good,,i think i may have a winning strain here!!


Skunkmass or Criticalskunk has a good ring.
Sounds like a good cross, let us know what happens.
About your NL5's I've grown a lot of it and never had any act like that.


----------



## moondance (Mar 20, 2015)

I got a hotel room booked, sweet this just might come together i am STOKED.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2015)

@Figgy. I grew my Main one outdoor so hard to tell on indoor flowering times. The Sour Kush it comes from ran from anything up to 12 weeks. Most phenos were around 9 though.

@TheChemist77 If I want a really nice 75 micron I put the 125 bag in (so have a range of heads from (75-124micron), and if you have a 160 bag, then what you collect in the 125 bag (125-159) can also be top dollar. Most of my ice hash will dry hard but when you have it in your hand it's getting squidgy and soft. I find my full melt mainly in the 75+ range. Sometimes I will just use one bag (like a 37micron) and collect everything in there. It's sometimes nice to have a bit of hash that covers all ranges. Some people I have read feel that bubble bags spoilt hash with seperating the microns into different sizes......

I smoke my ice has on my oil rig, my dabber, in my bong, in a pipe, laced in joints.......anywhich way you can really.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Off with her head...
> View attachment 3376817


you could call her, Mary Queen of Scots (they lopped her head off after all)


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay trains out, got to book a flight later after I try and sleep. Figure out how to get around town and such lol. Yeah I'm gona be able to sleep today.


----------



## ghb (Mar 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


>



looking great man, you have some great strains from doc there, wouldn't mind trying the dog x honeybee (any name yet?) and the grandads balls too ( i was a bit devastated that you never called it by it's name, i think it's a great name).

my big plants were vegged for 2+ months man, i don't really keep track of veg times though. those beasts in your veg tent are gonna be monsters by the time your other girls finish up, i think you'll be joining the one pound plant club easily, just do 4 maybe instead of 8, you still have a fair bit of room left in there don't you?.

i need to go and set up another garden later, got about 30 cheese and one blue pit for headstash


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 21, 2015)

Watup crew. Been working 13 hr days plus night school. Should have a day off soon. To update on my grow. BB seeds are getting big. Well off I go


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking great be everyone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> looking great man, you have some great strains from doc there, wouldn't mind trying the dog x honeybee (any name yet?) and the grandads balls too ( i was a bit devastated that you never called it by it's name, i think it's a great name).
> 
> my big plants were vegged for 2+ months man, i don't really keep track of veg times though. those beasts in your veg tent are gonna be monsters by the time your other girls finish up, i think you'll be joining the one pound plant club easily, just do 4 maybe instead of 8, you still have a fair bit of room left in there don't you?.
> 
> i need to go and set up another garden later, got about 30 cheese and one blue pit for headstash


Man the dog x honeybees threw balls. I will have to do them again but wit a male. I think the gdp x hb did well @Dezracer, but the granddad balls, and gdp/blue pit x gdp/fireballs, fireballs f3, nibru, berry bubble, and sage are already set a side. Will be a lot of pollen flying soon. Plus now I can put the grow in the garage and males in my closet and keep cross pollination down. I have some pics of the trip and around Eugene I will post when the computer gets setup.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 21, 2015)

@Figgy - I can't say if the seeds are the real deal or not. I can only tell you that they should all be fem and it is great weed. Great flavor, potent and great bag appeal.

I would probably hold off on the Lambsbread if you're looking for a quick harvest but it might work fine for you with little to no veg..


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am going to go to the north cal spring BBQ then.


where is the BBQ going to be?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2015)

Someone snuck in my room yesterday and did some work....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> where is the BBQ going to be?


Outside of Sac


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 21, 2015)

DST said:


> @Figgy. I grew my Main one outdoor so hard to tell on indoor flowering times. The Sour Kush it comes from ran from anything up to 12 weeks. Most phenos were around 9 though.
> 
> @TheChemist77 If I want a really nice 75 micron I put the 125 bag in (so have a range of heads from (75-124micron), and if you have a 160 bag, then what you collect in the 125 bag (125-159) can also be top dollar. Most of my ice hash will dry hard but when you have it in your hand it's getting squidgy and soft. I find my full melt mainly in the 75+ range. Sometimes I will just use one bag (like a 37micron) and collect everything in there. It's sometimes nice to have a bit of hash that covers all ranges. Some people I have read feel that bubble bags spoilt hash with seperating the microns into different sizes......
> 
> I smoke my ice has on my oil rig, my dabber, in my bong, in a pipe, laced in joints.......anywhich way you can really.


thanks for the info!! ill try using less bags and see how it goes


----------



## budolskie (Mar 21, 2015)

Fireballs x smelly cherry just topped amd repotted


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2015)

My BB gear is on the way!!! now I can start planning some grows.
Got the little tent set up, nanners plucked and suckers pulled.
Time for a smoke.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Fireballs x smelly cherry just topped amd repotted
> View attachment 3377091


Damn I love them leafs...


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's a little porn.
Cherry Puff, Extrema, Swamp Wreck (Monster)  Swamp Monster (bottom) is 67" from top of pot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking great sir!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Fireballs x smelly cherry just topped amd repotted
> View attachment 3377091





genuity said:


> Damn I love them leafs...


They are cool looking

Well of to the coast!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great sir!


Thanks Doc, Swamp Wreck is taking over the room I'm glad I flipped them early!!!
Hybrid vigor +.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks Doc, Swamp Wreck is taking over the room I'm glad I flipped them early!!!
> Hybrid vigor +.


Cool I am glade they are coming out well for you. I have some other fems I need to get out.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2015)

oldman your ladies look good. The extrema looks like her mother......watch for nanners in late bloom and she usually finishes around 8 1/2 weeks, but can be taken earlier.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2015)

@papapayne - Bless you!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> oldman your ladies look good. The extrema looks like her mother......watch for nanners in late bloom and she usually finishes around 8 1/2 weeks, but can be taken earlier.
> 
> 
> cof


Thank you, forewarned is forearmed.(lol) That is one sweet smelling plant.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool I am glade they are coming out well for you. I have some other fems I need to get out.


Well, ,,.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> My BB gear is on the way!!! now I can start planning some grows.
> Got the little tent set up, nanners plucked and suckers pulled.
> Time for a smoke.


What did you order?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What did you order?


Dog, Smelly Cherry and they gifted Jake's Dream and Sour Kush x Deep Blue.
I wanted to take the Dog for another walk after loosing mine in a light smash
and I thought SC sounded pretty good from what I've read.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2015)

I ran like 10 SK x DBs when they were still testers like 3 years ago


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I ran like 10 SK x DBs when they were still testers like 3 years ago


How did they do?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> How did they do?


Big fat bushes..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bandz A make her dance...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 21, 2015)

hey guys, just recieved an email the seed place i buy from will give me free delivery w/ a t shirt if i order again...so i ask u guys,,,CAN U GUYS RECOMEND A GOOD YIELDING INDOOR STRAIN FOR ME?? I ALREADY HAVE ALL LAND RACES AND MOST STABILIZED HYBRIDS, BIG BUD,SKUNK,CRITICAL MASS CRITICAL HOG,,SO PLEASE LIST A FEW STRAINS..AS I ALREADY HAVE OVER 100 STRAINS.. SOMETHING I MAY NOT ALREADY HAVE???? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## moondance (Mar 21, 2015)

Please excuse this post from a very happy man.
Okay I think i have to smoke one now I'm getting way out of my new comfort zone. I got to be there though, I cannot think of any better place on the planet to "ceremonially" launch my new company. Product and web launch coming in June. Holy crap this is going to be an epic few days lol. I really didn't think it was going to happen, things just came together.
So the wifey and I went to salvation army to "check" to see if they might have a travel backpack with some wheels and straps and stuff, due to my cane issue LOL. It was fucking there, I had to check with my wife to see if I was seeing things, $4.99 damn near new. I got done running errands, came home and booked a flight, and bought my tickets. I got a hotel last night so I'm just short some wheels to get around or something, I got some research to do tonight and this week. I know one thing I am doing for sure, I am going to get off the plane and head to the nearest store and buying a bag. 
For thirty years I have had to hide the very thing I love and now depend on (not more than my wife to both) I'm a little emotional still need to cover my ass lol, no more do I have to hide in the shadows, I will make my living & live my life with Cannabis and I don't give a fuck who knows it's not there life. I love ya all 600'ers hope to meet a ton of you at the cup. I'm havin a moment gotta go for now. Peace and Love MD.


----------



## stephencurts (Mar 21, 2015)

wormdrive66 said:


> You guys ever see this strain? It's called Red Cross by genetics gone madd. Looks like some fire don't you think. The breeder is on a tour of the coast on a Velo-cycle. Might try to catch up with him and pick up some fresh genetics.
> 
> View attachment 2088334


I'm growing some red cross now, did you ever grow her yet?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 21, 2015)

stephencurts said:


> I'm growing some red cross now, did you ever grow her yet?


never herd of it, what seed co is it from? is it a fast finisher, 8 weeks or less and is she a good producer??


----------



## bamboofarmer (Mar 21, 2015)

stephencurts said:


> I'm growing some red cross now, did you ever grow her yet?


wow. i would have called it burning bush lol.


----------



## stephencurts (Mar 21, 2015)

It's from Genetics Gone Madd. I got my seeds from a fundraiser through GGM. First time with this strain. But I heard it's an early finisher


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

that is pretty awesome looking. I crew a landrace sativa from new Zealand back in the day called kiwi that had pink/red hairs like that.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning, just sitting having a tea (con j and dab!) waiting for the Yin to wake up (he's just wriggling around at the moment, like his Mum he takes a bit to wake up, lol). It's funny watching him on the infra red camera thingy. Here's my Fireballs Mum in quarantine due to thrips (ffs). Think I have them beat. This is not out of focus, this is actually how it looks to me in the morning, lol....

Have a nice Sunday folks,
Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm talking about the other end. Sorry... wrong socket. I mean where the bulb screws into.
> 
> And you know what's odd that I just realized about European outlets... they don't have a direction like that. There's just two holes, and they are identical. ?? How is one to know which is hot and neutral coming out of the wall? And even if I knew, I would have to align the plug correctly when plugging it in. Also, all the wires are different colors than back home. European electrics confuse the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


You'll know by now. but i used to remember by bRown ( R-right )- bLue L-left hope it didnt stand your hair up! Oh... your bald lol
Getting settled jig! Wheel's in motion 

Morning's D, Hope you get the bug's on the run, your f.b's are tidy mate! Some of the best weed ive EVER smoked, mine's real similar, i'd have to do a pepsi challenge to separate them lol, i know the one i done there came very purple, but the cold had a hand in that, it did have some purp in a couple old fan's before it was moved to the cold area but going to be interesting to see how it comes this time round. Just looking at your leaves, there really is alot of different pheno's and all as good as the next with different trait's.
I remember DAT saying she had the Tall pheno, mine is for sure tall, top heavy, thought it was male as a seedling, sooo glad i cloned her 
Any similarities ???



Does your fan's stay mostly 5 blade's ?


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2015)

The F2's did have some range in them re phenos. This Mum is actually the reveg of the original f2 lot that I ran, she was the keeper from that lot. She stays with her 5 leaves (well does now anyway). Right temps and the colours come out. Flowers are not massive but so sugar coated it crazy....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

I have always wanted to grow ICE. ThunderF&#k looks interesting also. Where the hell is Doobie?!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2015)

Most of my hair is still on my head thank god. Still have not figured it all out, but we'll get there. What I need is one of those socket tester things to know which is hot and which not. Most of the sockets here are just the flat ones, without the recessed opening, no grounds, etc. Not optimal. We'll get there though, and I promise to stay alive. Got too much fun work to do.

Good to see you pop in mate.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2015)

The F2's did have some range in them re phenos. This Mum is actually the reveg of the original f2 lot that I ran, she was the keeper from that lot. She stays with her 5 leaves (well does now anyway). Right temps and the colours come out. Flowers are not massive but so sugar coated it crazy....

so, is it the same one from a year ago you had? must be something if you done a re-veg on her, no doubt it also has the full flav with the sugar coat! Im pretty chuffed with the one i found, my tool's were down for a bit and i gave someone a few of the pip's to run and find a keeper, the only thing i got back was some Sweet Stomper bud, he didnt even take clone's ffs, so only had a few f.b's left to find the holy grail and managed to hit this one from first fe-male!
When i get back on track doing my own thing im going to pop the couple ive got left and if there's a male i'll hit a few thing's, hopefully get my Dog back.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2015)

I wrote doobie a letter. Like paper type. I'm hoping to hear back. 

His account sign'ed into RIU on Feb 23... not THAT long ago... so somebody is still around or something.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

yea heres hoping


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The F2's did have some range in them re phenos. This Mum is actually the reveg of the original f2 lot that I ran, she was the keeper from that lot. She stays with her 5 leaves (well does now anyway). Right temps and the colours come out. Flowers are not massive but so sugar coated it crazy....
> 
> so, is it the same one from a year ago you had? must be something if you done a re-veg on her, no doubt it also has the full flav with the sugar coat! Im pretty chuffed with the one i found, my tool's were down for a bit and i gave someone a few of the pip's to run and find a keeper, the only thing i got back was some Sweet Stomper bud, he didnt even take clone's ffs, so only had a few f.b's left to find the holy grail and managed to hit this one from first fe-male!
> When i get back on track doing my own thing im going to pop the couple ive got left and if there's a male i'll hit a few thing's, hopefully get my Dog back.


No, that was one of the F1's I used to make the F2's.

Jig, the plugs in that place are mad. I remember thinking they were telephone sockets or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2015)

HAHAHA... I was looking up european outlet styles. We don't get so much fun varieties in the US. Here is a surprised, happy, and somewhat upset outlet.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2015)

haha^^^


----------



## budolskie (Mar 22, 2015)

Day 17


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2015)

nice set-up man, what you all got going in there bud? She's a cracker in the middle!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I wrote doobie a letter. Like paper type. I'm hoping to hear back.
> 
> His account sign'ed into RIU on Feb 23... not THAT long ago... so somebody is still around or something.


Haha I seen that too and got hopeful!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well Doobie is clearly alive and well! Looks like he's been busy with his new video camera and production career! Hope you can at least come say hi brotha!





This was posted 9 days ago.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

When revegging, am I right in assuming that purpled leaves are the same as yellow and should be removed?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When revegging, am I right in assuming that purpled leaves are the same as yellow and should be removed?


If they don't come off with a wee tug then I'd just leave them be, you want plenty foliage on the plant to help it back.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> If they don't come off with a wee tug then I'd just leave me be.


What about dying leaves and attracting fungus/mold.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What about dying leaves and attracting fungus/mold.


Then pull them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

reveg always looks funky. Bet we've all seen some pretty odd shaped revegers. Last I did the bud went almost black/brown from purple

smoked the buds after I took clones and it was still primo. I always heard thc degradation this n that but if anything the extra time made it better. Like it was on.plant cured.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> If they don't come off with a wee tug then I'd just leave them be, you want plenty foliage on the plant to help it back.


I find this is a good rule, re-veg, veg, flower, whatever. If it comes off with a little tug, well then it's off. If it doesn't... the plant still wants it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

I only pulled two leaves anyways she has plenty left.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 22, 2015)

Cinders that 2 blue pits 3 purple lemon 2 blue dream a critical.kush and a deep cheese


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I only pulled two leaves anyways she has plenty left.
> 
> View attachment 3377890


What you have there? Two cuts from your f2 goji beans are around the country here and there and I have one of them here in Oregon


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> What you have there? Two cuts from your f2 goji beans are around the country here and there and I have one of them here in Oregon


It's cherry puff x Joseph. I call her cherry Jo. These were the best smelling girls.

Glad to hear you found a keeper. How would you describe her?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

The one I kept is the less og and the more berry flavored one they talk about in the description. Leafiest one I grew but gooey stuff.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

it roots quick to  got a few rooted of them now. I am going to be testing some beans for bohdi to, one of them they are sending is a gogi f3 x nepal og


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm gonna be dropping some loompa gear here soon! I'm super stoked! Some Moondawg and Foo Dog!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 22, 2015)

Here's a few shots of what I have going on. The 1st two are GDPxHB and the 3rd is Dog.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a few shots of what I have going on. The 1st two are GDPxHB and the 3rd is Dog.View attachment 3378006View attachment 3378007 View attachment 3378008


I should have taken some bud. I have picked two quarters up and it is way better than back home. Yours killed it, and same with the samples from everyone mo gave me. Payne has some nice smoke to and I will have some here this week it is my Bday Tuesday.

Edit: I am high can you tell


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a few shots of what I have going on. The 1st two are GDPxHB and the 3rd is Dog.View attachment 3378006View attachment 3378007 View attachment 3378008


Those are deff GDP influenced!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Here's a few shots of what I have going on. The 1st two are GDPxHB and the 3rd is Dog.View attachment 3378006View attachment 3378007 View attachment 3378008


Nice buddage Dez, .


----------



## Figgy (Mar 22, 2015)

Fruit Punch before her death. I'm going to try this boiling the roots technique that RM3 is all about. I'll let y'all know how this works out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Fruit Punch before her death. I'm going to try this boiling the roots technique that RM3 is all about. I'll let y'all know how this works out in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 3378094


I like it myself. It is really the only thing I have picked up from that group I use.

Nice ass plant too!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like it myself. It is really the only thing I have picked up from that group I use.
> 
> Nice ass plant too!


Thanks! I figured it won't hurt anything to give it a shot, and just about everyone has positive things to say about it who has actually tried it. She's a mean girl. Straight sativa fire!


----------



## moondance (Mar 22, 2015)

The seed tent is chugging along, looks like I am going to have to go up as high as I can with the light. II think I can squeeze out like 4" more, it'll help but they might grow to it anyway lol. hope everyone's having a good Sunday. Peace MD.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I should have taken some bud. I have picked two quarters up and it is way better than back home. Yours killed it, and same with the samples from everyone mo gave me. Payne has some nice smoke to and I will have some here this week it is my Bday Tuesday.
> 
> Edit: I am high can you tell


Im looking forward to seeing how this crop turns out. With no root aphids fucking shit up, gonna be much better. I was honestly embarrassed to give ya that bud as it was no where near my usually quality. But i am glad it worked for ya.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2015)

Just a lil Tahoe OG.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm stoked to have some Dog going again and am excited to try the GDPxHB. They look really good to me so far so I am happy with this run.
@Dr.D81 - Yes, you should have taken some bud with you and thank you. I'm really digging what I've got right now to smoke.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

I liked the hairy cheese Mo gave me you grew.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2015)

This girl I can't wait to get flowered. Standing at 23" tall and very lush.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2015)

Deep Blue>

Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Deep Blue>
> View attachment 3378408
> Peace, DST


Damn!!! that's frosty.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Deep Blue>
> View attachment 3378408
> Peace, DST


any ideas on when they will be back in stock roughly?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

Having some fun with the boys yesterday...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> any ideas on when they will be back in stock roughly?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 3378494


*Deep Blues*


Product Code: DeepBlue
Availability: Out Of Stock
Price: £25.21 
Ex Tax: £25.21


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

What I posted is the future stock.

Send good vibes so they grow quick.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What I posted is the future stock.
> 
> Send good vibes so they grow quick.


What ever it takes.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 23, 2015)

@jigfresh @giggles26 I always confuse the two of you which one. Said they had a house for rent?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @jigfresh @giggles26 I always confuse the two of you which one. Said they had a house for rent?


That would be @jigfresh brotha. Out in Cali. Not sure if he ever got it rented.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2015)

Some changes are good

Marijuana is 'three times more potent than it used to be': Experts warn today's weed is super strength compared to pot smoked in the 80s

Samples also contained contaminants including bacteria, fungi, butane and heavy metals, scientists from the Charas Scientific lab, Colorado, discovered.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Fruit Punch before her death. I'm going to try this boiling the roots technique that RM3 is all about. I'll let y'all know how this works out in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 3378094


Looks super easy to trim though! Looking good bro!


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That would be @jigfresh brotha. Out in Cali. Not sure if he ever got it rented.


Thank you I don't post much anymore but I'm always reading. I have an opportunity to move back out west and if I can rent a crib one less thing to worry about


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

we just got the place rented. Sorry dude. If anything changes ill let you know. I was just wondering where you've been. You bringing your girl out west too?


----------



## stephencurts (Mar 23, 2015)

Genetics Gone Madd, Red Cross strain. So here are the ladies at three weeks. 100% germination success rate and all females by the looks of them.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Looks super easy to trim though! Looking good bro!


Not too bad at all. My Strawberry Blue is by far the easiest I will ever trim. I'll have that entire plant done in about 15 mins!


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> any ideas on when they will be back in stock roughly?


In the summer time mate. Jig's just working on getting the stock together.....as am I would of been sooner but there was a slight set back with the French authorities


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 23, 2015)

Kool Aid


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola! Back from crazy town Barcelona.. So much to tell and so little energy. Ill get back with a few story's when im more up for it. Ive been dabbing all day with friends since i got home. Took home a gram of trainwreck wax. Yummi yum yum.. Ttyl


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

That' looks like a haul. Hope you guys had a great time. I'm jealous of those amnesia. The chocoloco looks good too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I'm going to try this boiling the roots technique that RM3 is all about.


*"*_Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Originally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system. As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant. However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.

Whole plants, limbs, and floral clusters are usually hung upside down or laid out on screen trays to dry. Many cultivators believe that hanging floral clusters upside-down to dry makes the resins flow by gravity to the limb tips. As with boiling roots, little if any transport of cannabinoids and resins through the vascular system occurs after the plant is harvested. Inverted drying does cause the leaves to hang next to the floral clusters as they dry, and the resins are protected from rubbing off during handling. Floral clusters also appear more attractive and larger if they are hung to dry._*" - Marijuana Botany *(Robert Connell Clarke,1981)
*
*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *"*_Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Originally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system. As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant. However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.
> 
> Whole plants, limbs, and floral clusters are usually hung upside down or laid out on screen trays to dry. Many cultivators believe that hanging floral clusters upside-down to dry makes the resins flow by gravity to the limb tips. As with boiling roots, little if any transport of cannabinoids and resins through the vascular system occurs after the plant is harvested. Inverted drying does cause the leaves to hang next to the floral clusters as they dry, and the resins are protected from rubbing off during handling. Floral clusters also appear more attractive and larger if they are hung to dry._*" - Marijuana Botany *(Robert Connell Clarke,1981)


Thank you for finding this. It might help eliminate bullshit.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you for finding this. It might help eliminate bullshit.


I'm all science me COF.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2015)

@HydroGp - I am coo coo for Chocoloco puffs 

@giggles26 - Thanks for the Doobie Bro info. I am glad he is OK!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *"*_Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Originally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system. As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant. However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.
> 
> Whole plants, limbs, and floral clusters are usually hung upside down or laid out on screen trays to dry. Many cultivators believe that hanging floral clusters upside-down to dry makes the resins flow by gravity to the limb tips. As with boiling roots, little if any transport of cannabinoids and resins through the vascular system occurs after the plant is harvested. Inverted drying does cause the leaves to hang next to the floral clusters as they dry, and the resins are protected from rubbing off during handling. Floral clusters also appear more attractive and larger if they are hung to dry._*" - Marijuana Botany *(Robert Connell Clarke,1981)


Cool read!
All I can say is I tried it and liked the way it made the plants finish in a side by side, so I do it now


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a great time Jig. Lots of up's and down's along the way though.. Ill elaborate later 
Gifted seeds:
Grow city/Unknown breeder - Amnesia x 9
Grow city/Unknown breeder - Critical + auto x 1
Devils Harvest seeds - Shoreline x 3
Horitilab - SourAmnesia x 10
VIP Seeds - White Berry x 5
VIP Seeds - Chingis Khan x 1
VIP Seeds - Amnezia x 1
VIP Seeds - Tank x 1
VIP Seeds - Auto Love Cheese x 1
VIP Seeds - Colombian Sweet x 2
Delicious Seeds - Northern light Blue auto
Family Ganja - Critical Man
Xtreme Seeds - Xtreme Kush x 5
Xtreme Seeds - Secret Ducky x 1
Unknown Breeder - Kraken 47 x 1
Zamnesia - OG Kush x 10

Bought seeds:
Sweet Seeds - Dark Devil Auto x 7
Vision Seeds - Chocoloco x 5

Pretty cool! Could not find any lemon strains tho :/ Spent most my money at the club... Holy crap.

Ive missed my dogs. All of them 
   
My eyes are drying out and im so tired but my mind is going 100 singing Im an albatroz :/ Vikings should do it.. Night night


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool read!
> All I can say is I tried it and liked the way it made the plants finish in a side by side, so I do it now


Yeah that's called 'anecdotal', it's purely subjective and doesn't stand up to the scientific method.

Chromatography laughs in the face of side by sides.




We can throw fertilising with Alfalfa (for triacontanol) and defoliation for yield (redirection of energy) into the same pot of bullshit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Like I said I know there is no transport of cannabinol but It adds to the finished product IMO.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It adds to the finished product IMO.


Like I said, that's your subjective opinion, it's not fact.

You must be growing some seriously bunk gear if (in your opinion) the finished product from a plant that has had it's roots boiled is of a better quality than that from one which hasn't.

If you can't logically, rationally and objectively explain the mechanism by which you think it has been improved then that should indicate to you that whatever marker you are using to judge it is purely a figment of your imagination and nothing more than bold assertion.


Sorry mate.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

YYYEEEAAAHHHH BBOOYYY


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> YYYEEEAAAHHHH BBOOYYY
> 
> View attachment 3378907


When you gonna fire that up?

For some reason,I still have not fired my de up yet....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2015)

Yorkshireman

In defense of doc, he grows some damn fine plants and is a whiz on breeding. He knows his genetics.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> In defense of doc, he grows some damn fine plants and is a whiz on breeding. He knows his genetics.


And that's a textbook 'appeal to authority' fallacy. 

I could have just spouted the information from my own knowledge but how can I expect anyone to just take my word for it because 'Hey I know what I'm talking about'?

Hence Robert Connell Clarke was quoted.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> When you gonna fire that up?
> 
> For some reason,I still have not fired my de up yet....



Already have!

I've been vegging for weeks under a 315w CMH, it was getting very full under that light and my plants were stretching due to overcrowding.

I've moved my 6 biggest under the gavita, set at 400w for now to acclimate them. I love being able to switch wattages. 

I'll be picking up another 6/750e FLEX in a few weeks! I'll have the 2x gavita 6/750s in a 4x8x8 tent.

My plants are gonna be happy to have more space to themselves.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Peace out guys.

Bedtime.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey, a slower dry works perfectly for me anyway. Like I said,I'm just trying something new out. I don't see Uncle Ben bashing RM3 over it, so it can't be all that bad


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And that's a textbook 'appeal to authority' fallacy.
> 
> I could have just spouted the information from my own knowledge but how can I expect anyone to just take my word for it because 'Hey I know what I'm talking about'?
> 
> Hence Robert Connell Clarke was quoted.



You are appealing to authority as well...

Just because the technique hasn't been studied and quantified doesn't mean it is bunk.

Your argument is that

Some people claim that watering with boiling water has a positive effect on final product. 
Science has no quantifiable proof that this is true.
Therefore, watering with boiling water is bunk.

You are appealing to the authority of science, when all science has done is "not prove" that boiling water works. There hasn't been scientific proof to support that boiling water doesn't work. Science disagrees with the conclusion because science cannot prove the conclusion, but this doesn't disprove our first premise.

I think that all makes sense lol.

I'm super stoned and its been a while since my last logic course, but it occurred to me that there were multiple appeals to authority taking place.

Looking forward to your rebuttal lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2015)

Seems like hot water would transport volatiles like terpenes. Maybe that is what is being seen by Doc?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I don't see Uncle Ben bashing RM3 over it, so it can't be all that bad


Name dropping Uncle Ben, that deluded guy who's still stuck in the 60's?

Dude seriously, that's funny!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> You are appealing to authority as well...
> 
> Just because the technique hasn't been studied and quantified doesn't mean it is bunk.
> 
> ...



No not at all, maybe you could read my posts again and try to understand them.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Had a great time Jig. Lots of up's and down's along the way though.. Ill elaborate later
> Gifted seeds:
> Grow city/Unknown breeder - Amnesia x 9
> Grow city/Unknown breeder - Critical + auto x 1
> ...


Where's the pix of the 4 legged ones?


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No not at all, maybe you could read my posts again and try to understand them.



Please go on, continue to dismiss me and make implications that I don't understand your logic...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Where's the pix of the 4 legged ones?


i thought the same thing. felt a bit cheated.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Please go on, continue to dismiss me and make implications that I don't understand your logic...


I'm not dismissing you and it's not MY logic that you don't seem to understand.

I'm tired and it's a bit late here to be getting deeper into this and how to properly construct a logical argument but for a start off you need a quantifiable premise with which to work from otherwise it's just speculation and assertion which can in no way form a rational argument.

If you read my posts again and try to wrap your head round what has been said rather than what you think has been said then maybe we can discuss it another time, I have no problem with this.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not dismissing you and it's not MY logic that you don't seem to understand.
> 
> I'm tired and it's a bit late here to be getting deeper into this and how to properly construct a logical argument but for a start off you need a quantifiable premise with which to work from otherwise it's just speculation and assertion which can in no way form a rational argument.
> 
> If you read my posts again and try to wrap your head round what has been said rather than what you think has been said then maybe we can discuss it another time, I have no problem with this.



Sounds good.

I had a long day and short fuse. 

I should probably smoke a bowl before I infer anything else...

Have a good night.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

NZ making short work of the SA opening batsmen. It's so disappointing none of you guys even know WTF I'm talking about.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

I forgot to share these (not the best of pics today) .........

Shotgun 600's HPS.
 

Over 4 of Don's "Sweet n' Sour" (day 2 of 12/12 today).


3 "Afghan Kush" and 2 "Jack Frost" babies, both strains from Goldenseed.



The Afghan Kush are freebies I got with the Jack Frost, all of which are going in the loft space to veg in the morning under a 400 MH.

The Jack Frost should turn out to be something special, I paid £125 for 16 feminised seeds (of their most indica dominant specimen).

It's genetic make up is '*Jack Herrer *_x_* White Widow *_x_* Northern Lights #5 *_x_* Rainbow Kashmiri'*.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> NZ making short work of the SA opening batsmen. It's so disappointing none of you guys even know WTF I'm talking about.


Cricket.

I'm English Jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

But you're going to bed! It's just started.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

incase anyone is bored
http://live.drakulastream.eu/players/free-live-video-streaming-new-zealand-south-africa-other-cricket-34667.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Night boys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Night boys.


Have a good night Yorkie!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's my first ever pic under my new light!



Its currently at 500w, and about 3ft off the tops, I'll lower it tomorrow, and turn it up in a couple days to 600w or 750w...

Here we have two autos (playing with them in my veg space, very vigorous growers), a Khaos Kush, 2x Gorilla Fuck x GG#4, and a Frisian Dew.

These are all the biggest plants (all same age, from seed) under the new light, with the smaller ones continuing to veg under the CMH.


----------



## joespit (Mar 23, 2015)

about another week until harvest


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

joespit said:


> about another week until harvestView attachment 3379029View attachment 3379030 View attachment 3379031 View attachment 3379032


Looks more then a week to me. How far in is it?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah that's called 'anecdotal', it's purely subjective and doesn't stand up to the scientific method.
> 
> Chromatography laughs in the face of side by sides.
> 
> ...


I'm going to call BS on this one. I've done many side by sides and the alfalfa fed ones are always bigger and more vigorous. Now I'm not sure if you are talking about feeding directly with it as a top feed or through a tea but it definitely increases growth among other things but that's the biggest thing. 

And since you don't like people just throwing there own words out here I'll point you to a study that was done and has shown the same results I have found.

http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v33n2/v33n2-hinerman.htm


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

joespit said:


> about another week until harvestView attachment 3379029View attachment 3379030 View attachment 3379031 View attachment 3379032



Looks like it revegged for a bit?

Also, looks to be longer than a week to me, more like 3wks. Might be due to the reveg, some parts more mature than others?

Its that's not a reveg then pardon me but it sure looks like one...


Also, what strain is it? I like those colas!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

I've got my eye on you Fireball...


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 23, 2015)

Cool pic giggles, it really pops out of the screen lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Cool pic giggles, it really pops out of the screen lol


I think it helps if you've been smoking


----------



## joespit (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks more then a week to me. How far in is it?


yeah well its in day 55 of a 70 day life cycle. @Fungie it did reveg for a few days because i was out of town and care taker broke closet door lol.. 

Alot of trichs look like they're getting cloudy but I'm glad to hear it'll take more time, as good things come to those who wait


----------



## Figgy (Mar 23, 2015)

Just dropped 3 engineers dream and 3 blueberry crisp into shot glasses . Night folks.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 23, 2015)

can someone please at least recomend me a trust worthy seed co at midweeksong?? i just want to be able to get a seed that looks,smells,and yields like the seed company says it should.. i hate planting seeds that do NOT look smell, or yield like the wright up on that strain says...example sensi super skunk says, simply brush against this plant and ur room will be filled with that real skunk smell, buy seed, plant, grow, small calyxs,small buds, very leafy and smells of fresh cut grass, no skunk smell anywere, it says yield 150 gram yield,,lol i only got a half ounce and couldnt give it away.. please recomd a strain from a company that will live up to its name,,and uniform so i dont have to plant 10 seeds to get the good 1..all 10 should be at least similar..please help, i need to order soon...i already have hundreds of strains so please list a few..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> can someone please at least recomend me a trust worthy seed co at midweeksong?? i just want to be able to get a seed that looks,smells,and yields like the seed company says it should.. i hate planting seeds that do NOT look smell, or yield like the wright up on that strain says...example sensi super skunk says, simply brush against this plant and ur room will be filled with that real skunk smell, buy seed, plant, grow, small calyxs,small buds, very leafy and smells of fresh cut grass, no skunk smell anywere, it says yield 150 gram yield,,lol i only got a half ounce and couldnt give it away.. please recomd a strain from a company that will live up to its name,,and uniform so i dont have to plant 10 seeds to get the good 1..all 10 should be at least similar..please help, i need to order soon...i already have hundreds of strains so please list a few..


Breeders Boutique, Loompas gear, GGG, just to name a few....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2015)

May I recommend Breeders Boutique. Dog is the big winner
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/
please note the 50% sale.
Quality genetics and excellent service....and the prices aren't to bad either.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

Girl Scout Cookies bushing up nicely.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

Interesting discussions. All I can add to the matter is the fact that there are a million and 1 different ways to grow and end up with a good finished product. Do what makes you feel happy. Personally I don't bother anymore with, leaving plants in the dark before harvest, making it rain, pouring boiling water on roots (or some people pour freezing water as well) calling my soils special names in the hope they'll grow better weed, etc, etc, blah de blah. I am simple, so I keep it simple.....perhaps I could try and make that into an acronym that the MJ community will pick up on and think is the best method of growing....

Does anyone else use FIREFOX, fuk me everytime I turn on my computer I seem to have Bing taking over my homepage, FF changes things on the freaking daily....and talk about running slow, RIU is like death warmed up. Now I don't have tiles on a new tab to show me all my favourites, I have freaking Bing....fuk off BING, lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

So talking of keeping it simple, here's some Frozen Live Resin prior to it being vac purged (also known by a zillion other names probably)......I am a bit bummed (but not too much) as there is a lot of dust got into the mix ( I have smoked worse I am sure!). Naturally in the hope of not blowing up my house I do this outside, then let the mix boil off in a pyrex dish in the greenhouse. The air in there is obviosuly depositing a fair amount of dust in the mix..... 
So, I was talking to a guy the other week who recommend using parchment paper. i.e lining the pyrex with parchment, then leaving excess parchment so you can fold it over and create a semi sealed environment for the butane to boil off (you leave a small opening in the middle for the gas to escape). Problem being, the parchment you get here is not as hardcore as the stuff in the US, so can be damaged by the gas( i.e the gas must be stripping some of the marchment paper off?!?!?!). For this reason I have kept away from using parchment. He said it also stops all that need for scraping the stuff up (a real chore I may add). I guess I need to find good parchment, Perhaps I could just use some over the top while it's boiling instead....mmmm. Anyway, a pic for you lot.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

My special tricks with plants are even less tangible in effects. I sing to them, play them music, talk to them, ask them questions, pay attention to them, and listen to them. Don't think I could ever do a side by side because I would feel horrible not being connected with the side that I was supposed to ignore.

It's done me well so far in my growing career. 

EDIT: 
I'll bring a roll or two of parchment paper back with me if you want.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

You can do lad. 

And for sure, singing is definitely a sure fire way to grow De Dank!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> My special tricks with plants are even less tangible in effects. I sing to them, play them music, talk to them, ask them questions, pay attention to them, and listen to them. Don't think I could ever do a side by side because I would feel horrible not being connected with the side that I was supposed to ignore.
> 
> It's done me well so far in my growing career.
> 
> ...


amen brother. While it is nice that there is money to be made in the industry, its more awesome being the gardener, loving the plants, and just having the spiritual connection with something that you are nurturing and bringing forth


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

Hell yeah, That's exactly why I love growing so much. It's nurturing a living thing from infancy to a glorious finish. The more love I put in the more I get out.

Good genetics help too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

DST mate sounds like you've some Malware on your machine, my gf just had a similar thing happen, accessing websites super slow. the malware hijacks your browser so it boosts the traffic to BS sites that have click ads etc. bit of a mare to get shot of.


----------



## moondance (Mar 24, 2015)

BB Gear I can speak to - damn good genetics. Well shit I have been at it hard to get stuff ready, watching a movie with the wife last night, fell out till 5 am guess I needed some sleep.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DST mate sounds like you've some Malware on your machine, my gf just had a similar thing happen, accessing websites super slow. the malware hijacks your browser so it boosts the traffic to BS sites that have click ads etc. bit of a mare to get shot of.


I thought so, but I am running Malwarebytes protection, done scans and nothing there. Maybe I'll run another one today. An IntelServices thingy on my system seems to have been hoggin cpu which has had me with alerts popping up. I see others who have had the same problem but this is a microsoft thing, not a virus so it states not to remove it. Fuk knows as my wifes Mac is also having a mare with websites so we thought it might be the airport router or some other shizzle like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

switch to chrome man. I find it much better all round.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

just ran another scan and detected and removed something, if that's the cause i don't know, but we shall see.


----------



## moondance (Mar 24, 2015)

DST do you have an extra rice cooker, they work fantastic, I did a run with one before switching to non solvent ways. MD


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Sry bout that!  Here are the dogs.. Left them with my brother from another mother and they seem to have connected awesome.. Theyve been out and about every day we have been gone. Really nice to know i can trust him with house dogs and plants.
Club Kush


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Parking was 30 euro a day. Tried to park the car outside the hotel where a few other cars where parked. Next morning i walked out of the hotel and the car was being towed away! After a long time of yelling and panic i got them to put down the car. They drove off and i noticed that they had damaged the front bumber with holes and deep scratches.. Ohhhh snap.. I went to the club..
The car was the most expensive thing on the whole trip. Not including 100euro/per gram of Kush Creme..
Best thing i smoked was Fire Og! Came back to get more and they were out..
brb


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm going to call BS on this one. I've done many side by sides and the alfalfa fed ones are always bigger and more vigorous. Now I'm not sure if you are talking about feeding directly with it as a top feed or through a tea but it definitely increases growth among other things but that's the biggest thing.
> 
> And since you don't like people just throwing there own words out here I'll point you to a study that was done and has shown the same results I have found.
> 
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v33n2/v33n2-hinerman.htm


I've been interested in Triacontanol on cannabis for a few years now, have conducted a few limited side by side tests and it's a substance I am actively investigating, I still have a few grams (enough to treat hundreds of plants) of lab grade 99.9% Triacontanol left sealed in my fridge still to work with.

I've read that paper you linked and all it references many times, if you take the time to dig deeper into old Triacontanol reports you'll find the ARS pop up a few times.

I also have a patent from the Procter & Gamble pharmaceutical company published in the 1980's (before the interest in Tria died off) outlining the methods by which a stable aqueous solution can be made, containing a sufficiently small particle size of Triacontanol in order for the chemical to be properly utilised by the plant from an atomized spray (unlike the crude fire hose/per acre tea method alluded to in the above link).

The fundamental flaw in these very few, very limited in scope and very subjective experiments concerning Tricontanol since the 70's is they all fail to recognise that Triacontanol is not water soluble, so can in no way be utilised by the plant without prior processing concluding that Tricontanol is not the factor responsible in the subjective tests.

This fact throws all papers concerning Tricontanol in a form without sufficient processing into the 'anecdotal' pot.

The limited suppliers of pure lab grade Triacontanol for the purposes of making a drench/spray solution cite the same standard recipe for preparation that has been running round the internet for years, the one utilising Propylene Glycol/Polysorbate 20 in order for the Triacontanol to dissolve in water.

I have used this preparation to no effect whatsoever on cannabis.

The Proctor & Game patent calls for the use of an ultrasonic homogenizer in order to get the Triacontanol particle size small enough in solution that it can be practically administered to the plant.

At the time I found the patent homogenizors/sonicators were costing around £400 for a simple hand held version.
These days they can be sourced for about £150-£200, more within my price range and I can also use it to make THC infused Haribo jelly sweets (something else that's been on the cards for a while).

So soon I can put the patent to the test.



I got interested in Tricontanol and cannabis after hearing tall story's of "buds the size of your head" emerging from non public forums.

I have yet to find a completed Triacontanol grow journel with any quantifiable results in any major public cannabis forum and I've yet to find a single photo of any cannabis plant from anywhere with a substantial yield even remotely attributable to Triacontanol.


I am very, very sceptical that these 'tall story' plants have ever existed until........

1) I see one with my own eyes.

2) The grower can explain the method by which the functional solution has been produced and it side steps known chemical limitations.

3) The same results can be recreated by others.


Until then I'm the one calling BS.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> switch to chrome man. I find it much better all round.


I'd agree that Chrome has done me better than any other browser.

And I highly reccomend installing an AdBlocker extension. It's easy to do and will change the way you see the web. I seriously can't believe anyone looks at all the ads on the internet. Seriously.... Try it. You won't believe the difference.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

I bought the tickets for spannabis online. Bad idea.. After standing hours in different lines only to be sent on to another line i lost my cookies and exploded on one of the "cashiers". She only spoke spannish and called the guards. One of the guards spoke english and i told him how fucked up this was. He pulled out two armbands and we could continue inside... WTF... So lame.. Actually i think its BS to call it international when most of the booths could only say: "Hello". Even the competitions where in spannish... Reading out the winning numbers only in spannish.. Blew my high plenty of times that not being able to communicate..
Even the guy in charge of weed at the club was limited to:"Im in love with the coco!"
Metro system was great, lol. 




Bottom right @ 30 seconds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I bought the tickets for spannabis online. Bad idea.. After standing hours in different lines only to be sent on to another line i lost my cookies and exploded on one of the "cashiers". She only spoke spannish and called the guards. One of the guards spoke english and i told him how fucked up this was. He pulled out two armbands and we could continue inside... WTF... So lame.. Actually i think its BS to call it international when most of the booths could only say: "Hello". Even the competitions where in spannish... Reading out the winning numbers only in spannish.. Blew my high plenty of times that not being able to communicate..
> Even the guy in charge of weed at the club was limited to:"Im in love with the coco!"
> Metro system was great, lol.
> 
> ...


You'd think they'd at least pay an English/Spanish interpreter a poxy £100 or so for the day just to read out the official parts.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn. I feel your pain bro. At least you got to go home and understand people lol. Thanks for the stories and pics. Next time I'll be your translator... I should speak spanish alright by then.

While I was out today I had my choice of 3 little pit mix puppies someone was giving away. So wish I could have brought one home. Told the lady I was going back to the US soon... she said I could bring him with. 

Got a birthday present in the mail. Nothing to smoke in it... but it's cool I guess it's for Tobacco Use Only. bwahahahaha Thank a lot to whoever it was who got this for me.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 24, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Jigfresh..... 
hope you have a good one, best vibes to you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

When is your birthday jig? When ever it is happy bday buddy! Mine is today! I am 34 years young today and about to drive to Cali I think


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you both. Mine is Saturday(55)....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lt. Dan said:


> Happy Birthday to you both. Mine is Saturday(55)....


Well happy early Bday Sir!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> When is your birthday jig? When ever it is happy bday buddy! Mine is today! I am 34 years young today and about to drive to Cali I think


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Doc!!!.....  
I can almost remember 34. Have a great day Doc.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine was 2 and a half weeks ago. I think you all wished me happy birthday then? WHo knows lol. The french took my first incarnation of the present. This is a make up.

Happy birthday to you Doc. I remember 34... I wasn't a dad then. And happy early bday to you Lt. Dan. We're catching up to you... better watch out. your screen name reminds me obviously of the character. And that character always has me think about how down on ourselves we can get, even when others love the living shit out of us. Funny lot we are humans.

I just got the wonderful opportunity of holding a tiny little bird no bigger than an egg in my hand for like 10 minutes. Poor little guy ran into one of the windows here. We hung out till he was good. LIttle tiny yellow thing. Left the worlds littlest poop as a parting present. Getting presents all over the place.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Haha damn that memory  Anyways happy birthday to all and lets celebrate with a big hit


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy bday Doc.
lots o March bdays 
mine was last week


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy bday to all you march peeps! Last night we got a new nephew! (Wife's side) Woot! Over 9lbs... He is a big boy


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

4 Just in my family. Congratz Bob


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Happy bday to all you march peeps! Last night we got a new nephew! (Wife's side) Woot! Over 9lbs... He is a big boy


Hell yea! I love babies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

Well I get my paper work together this morning and will pick the last peace up in the morning. Now I am on the way to smoke some hash with alpha


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn it all sounds great. Say hi Doc.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

Say what's up for me Doc. WIsh I could smoke one with yall.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been interested in Triacontanol on cannabis for a few years now, have conducted a few limited side by side tests and it's a substance I am actively investigating, I still have a few grams (enough to treat hundreds of plants) of lab grade 99.9% Triacontanol left sealed in my fridge still to work with.
> 
> I've read that paper you linked and all it references many times, if you take the time to dig deeper into old Triacontanol reports you'll find the ARS pop up a few times.
> 
> ...


Call BS all you want, like dst said who cares how you grow it if the end result is good. But that beig said I'd be more then willing to do another controled test.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy birthdays all around 


I don't scientifically understand 99.999% of the shit I do on a daily basis, still seems to work either way


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't scientifically understand 99.999% of the shits I do on a daily basis....but I do em and they still seem to work either way


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

I don''t scientfically understand 99.999% of the shits my son does on a daily basis either...but fuk me does he do em!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I get my paper work together this morning and will pick the last peace up in the morning. Now I am on the way to smoke some hash with alpha


pass on our regards holmes, his seat has been reserved at the Club


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Call BS all you want, like dst said who cares how you grow it if the end result is good.


Irrelevant as D's post had nothing to do with Triacontanol.

I care about the blind leading the blind and complete pseudoscientific quackery proliferating forums, the more bullshit myths dispelled the better for all.

And in turn the faster we advance the field with proper scientific methods in this day and age of loosening laws and emerging medical applications the better for all.

If you're happy plodding along doing what you're doing then cool, good for you, some folk like to keep it simple and some folk are actually interested in the scientific aspect (we are producing a psychoactive substance after all) and want to maybe expand their skill set if all variables are properly understood, this is also cool. 

But don't cherry pick a paper that at first glance seems to support your pseudoscientific opinion, just to say "Who cares anyway" when it's then pulled apart by somebody who's taken the time to understand it.

It doesn't work both ways mate.

Peace.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday to all the March babies! Grats in the nephew SG. Back to lunch then back to work.......


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

Keeping things simple doesn't necessarily mean you are not expanding your skill set. But I totally agee, there are too many myths about techniques that quadruple yield and produce xyz increases in potency that are not backed up by hard evidence, but rather by smart talk and a way with winning arguments. That being said, my simple process produces reasonable shizz.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, and congratulatiuons to SG on the families new arrival. happy days.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Keeping things simple doesn't necessarily mean you are not expanding your skill set.


I didn't intend it to come across like that.
Apologies.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

But yeah we've had the cannabis genome in the public domain for a few years now (not that many people know) and we are actually at the stage where the genetic modification of cannabis is theoretically possible, yet we still have people advocating practices like boiling roots and driving wooden steaks through stems.


I wonder if we have people in developed country's who still think the Earth is flat?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

DST said:


> That being said, my simple process produces reasonable shizz.


I'm always impressed by how shiney green and healthy your leaves tend to be D.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wonder if we have people in developed country's who still think the Earth is flat?


You're kidding right? Yeah... there's lots of em.

You know there's people who think people walked with dinosaurs, and that the world is only 6,000 years old.

Not just people I've met either... People in my family.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

Still on the boiling roots? Geez, I had no clue my testing something would cause such an uproar. Good thing I did not bring up defoliation


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> You're kidding right? Yeah... there's lots of em.
> 
> You know there's people who think people walked with dinosaurs, and that the world is only 6,000 years old.
> 
> Not just people I've met either... People in my family.


Yeah I was being sarcastic.

If you want to watch the fundies really squirm when talking about 'creation' then introduce them to "Otzi The Iceman".

*http://www.iceman.it/en/node/226*

If they're still intellectually dishonest after wrapping their head round that then bring out the big guns with this.....

*http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/12/131204-human-fossil-dna-spain-denisovan-cave/*

I've even had folk try to tell me that carbon dating is wrong!!

...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Still on the boiling roots?


No we moved on to Triacontanol and now the history of man.

Thread moves fast geezer!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 24, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Parking was 30 euro a day. Tried to park the car outside the hotel where a few other cars where parked. Next morning i walked out of the hotel and the car was being towed away! After a long time of yelling and panic i got them to put down the car. They drove off and i noticed that they had damaged the front bumber with holes and deep scratches.. Ohhhh snap.. I went to the club..
> The car was the most expensive thing on the whole trip. Not including 100euro/per gram of Kush Creme..
> Best thing i smoked was Fire Og! Came back to get more and they were out..
> brb


I GREW BCBD FIRE OG BX3, great plant, longer flowering than i like 9 weeks, crossed a fire og male w/ a mr nice shit mom,, now finishes in 8 weeks, structure of the shit but smell n crystals of the fire,,yields are way better to, call her the fire shit..working on stabilizing her now..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

With some non-scientific shits somewhere in the middle.

EDIT: Random wannabe european arrogance of the day. I got a bank card with a chip in it today. Ya'll don't even know what you don't have in the states.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I get my paper work together this morning and will pick the last peace up in the morning. Now I am on the way to smoke some hash with alpha


Say hello for me Doc.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Random wannabe european arrogance of the day. I got a bank card with a chip in it today. Ya'll don't even know what you don't have in the states.


If it was the responsibility of the banks to keep your money secure in the USA they'd soon issue chip and pin cards believe me.

Over here all funds defrauded are covered by the banks providing you are not to blame for the fraud (disclosing the pin and such).


How the fuck that works logically I don't know, you entrust your money with a banking organisation yet it's your job to make sure nobody steals it from them because if someone does your not covered unless you have insurance?

........


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Irrelevant as D's post had nothing to do with Triacontanol.
> 
> I care about the blind leading the blind and complete pseudoscientific quackery proliferating forums, the more bullshit myths dispelled the better for all.
> 
> ...


See that's the thing I didn't cherry pick nothing, I found an article backing up what I said and I said it doesn't matter cause I'm not gonna argue with you over dumb shit. 

And everyday I am reading to better my skill set. Oh and I'm not plodding shit, im actually the furthered Ive ever been in my career. 

But go ahead keep arguing saying I'm not better myself I really don't care honestly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

It's been illegal to accept a non chip and pin card here for a good few years now, I love turning American's away and watching their reaction when you tell them why. Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm glad I brought that up. I'm off on a economic research journey. Leaning new stuff. I've never paid attention to money in my life... just spent the shit out of it.

And I think maybe someone is confused on the definition of cherry picking. 

peace


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 24, 2015)

OK, I'm going to boil me some roots......... use grow food from start to finish........... keep them green all the way to harvest

oops, I already do 2 of the 3...... lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 24, 2015)

i thought it had gone quiet in the uk thread lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

These are just a couple video's for those who thought I was lying about my wife and her attacks.









This is the shit I deal with without meds for her.

Let me make clear Im not trying to start shit I just want to share the cannabis can work and I'm not asking for any sympathy or any help. 

Carry on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> See that's the thing I didn't cherry pick nothing, I found an article backing up what I said and I said it doesn't matter cause I'm not gonna argue with you over dumb shit.
> 
> And everyday I am reading to better my skill set. Oh and I'm not plodding shit, im actually the furthered Ive ever been in my career.
> 
> But go ahead keep arguing saying I'm not better myself I really don't care honestly.


And as I've explained it's not the Triacontanol that's responsible for the subjective results that you or the paper state, which was my point from the very beginning if you paid attention to my post and read it properly rather than jumping in with both feet and completely misunderstanding it like you have, I knew about that paper before you posted the link to it.

See dispelling forum myths is like playing chess mate, you've got to think steps ahead.

Did you notice that the Alfalfa meal/straw used had added Nitrogen which would be a mitigating factor?

No I didn't think so.



You're reading everyday to expand your skill set you say, cool.
So now you are aware of the fact that Triacontanol is not water soluble there's no need to regurgitate said forum myth about it any more, you must change your stance in light of facts otherwise you are deliberately being intellectually dishonest.



It's no argument and I'm not purposely throwing analogies at you personally, it's merely a catch all example with which to explain the situation.

I made the original statement towards someone else and then you tried unsuccessfully to prove me wrong with 40 or so year old work that I've already studied, it's not like I came here and attacked your opinion out of the blue.

You really must care if you come back like this mate.

Dude seriously have a bowl and chill the fuck out, it's done.

It's not about you, it's about the information.

Peace.


----------



## ghb (Mar 24, 2015)

give the ladies some triacontanol this morning in the form of canna boost






it helps stop stretch going in to flower i find.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

The Canna Boost MSDS doesn't list any ingredients at all.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No we moved on to Triacontanol and now the history of man.
> 
> Thread moves fast geezer!


History of man? Ugh oh...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll just leave this here.....

*
Alfalfa ingredients:*

* Triacontanol
* Vitamin A
* Thiamine
* Riboflavin
* Pantothenic Acid
* Niacin
* Pyridoxine
* Choline
* Bentaine
* Folic Acid
* co-enzymes
* Crude proteins (16 - 25% in dry alfalfa)

Amino acids (% in alfalfa meal).

* Tryptophan, 0.3 %
* Aspartic Acid, 2.3%
* Threonine, 1.0 %
* Serine, 1.0%
* Glutamic Acid, 2.7%
* Proline, 1.2%
* Glycine, 1.1%
* Alanine, 1.1%
* Cystine, 0.2%
* Valine, 1.0%
* Methionine, 0.3%
* Isoleucine, 0.8%
* Leucine, 1.6%
* Tyrosine, 0.5%
* Phenylalanine, 1.0%
* Histidine, 0.4%
* Lysine, Total, 1.1%
* Arginine, 1.1%

Minerals (contained in dry alfalfa)

* Nitrogen 3.75-5.5 %
* Potassium .75 - 3.5 %
* Phosphorus .3 - .7%
* Calcium 1 - 2 %
* Magnesium .30 - 1 %
* Sulphur .2 - .5 %
* Manganese 30-200 ppm
* Iron 20-250 ppm
* Boron 20-80 ppm
* Copper 5-20 ppm
* Zinc 20-70 ppm


.............


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2015)

Sounds like stuff plants like


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds like stuff plants like


Yep they love it, matter of fact about to give my girls an alfalfa tea here in a few hours


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2015)

jig

European banking is definitely ahead ours as far as cards go. I think they are to change by sometime later this year. The hold up has been the banking system bitchin about the cost, never mind how much the public has lost thru their delay.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds like stuff plants like


Exactly.


----------



## moondance (Mar 24, 2015)

I had to take the QQ out it was a male after all. O well plenty left to play with. Be happy. MD


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll just put this here as well...

 
*Journal American Rhododendron Society*
Current Editor:
Dr. Glen Jamieson [email protected]
Volume 36, Number 3
Summer 1982

DLA Ejournal Home | QBARS Home | Table of Contents for this issue | Search JARS and other ejournals
*TRIACONTANOL AS A GROWTH STIMULANT - A REPORT OF TWO EXPERIMENTS
By D.L Hinerman, M.D. and S.L. Kunkel, Ph.D., Ann Arbor, Michigan*

*Introduction*
For many years beneficial effects of alfalfa on plants, animals and humans have been suspected. In the mid-seventies intense interest was generated by Stanley K. Ries et. al. when they observed significant increases in growth and productivity of plants which were in close proximity to alfalfa hay (Medicago sativa L). Further investigation led to the isolation of the active principle in alfalfa, 1-triacontanol. Alfalfa and triacontanol in small quantities not only stimulated growth and productivity of plants, but did so in the dark independently of photosynthesis.1,3,4,5,6,7,8
1-Triacontanol (CH3CH28CH2OH) is a ubiquitous long chain alcohol found incorporated in the surface of many plants and is a major component of beeswax.

*Experiment #1 — Growth of Animal Cells*
The effects of triacontanol on growth and productivity of plants is so striking that questions might be raised about similar effects on mammalian cells. With the great fears about environmental cancer-producing growth, it was considered wise to test triacontanol for growth promoting activity in mammalian cells.
Growing cells having active nuclear and cellular division with increase in DNA will incorporate thymidine, including radioactive 3H-thymidine. The process of nuclear and cellular division can be stimulated in cells by substances such as phytohemagglutinin (PHA). Cells treated with PHA then can be compared with similar cells treated with or without triacontanol. Quantitative counts of the amounts of radioactivity in each of the three groups of cells will reveal the relative amount of growth stimulation or DNA synthesis as shown by 3H-thymidine incorporation.2
This procedure was performed using cells derived from the spleens of CBA-J female mice from Jackson Laboratories in Bar Harbor, Maine. These spleens were removed by aseptic technique, were teased apart and gently pressed through a fine stainless steel mesh into a culture medium. The cells were 90-95% viable. Spleen cells were diluted to a concentration of 5x106/ml in culture medium with 10% fetal calf serum containing penicillin and streptomycin. To one series of cultures containing the above cells were added 0.001 to 10 µg/ml triacontanol solution, to another series 0.001 to 10 µg/ml of phytohemagglutinin, the known stimulant and to a third series nothing was added. All cultures were incubated for 60 hours, then 3H-thymidine was added to each of the cultures and incubated for another 12 hours.
Results
3H-thymidine incorporation
As shown in Figure I, there was no statistically significant increase in any of the triacontanol treated cultures above the non-treated cells. No increase was observed over a wide range of triacontanol concentrations 1 µg/ml to 0.001 µg/ml. On the other hand the PHA treated cultures responded in a normal fashion with a peak response at approximately 0.1 µg PHA/ml.






Fig. I. Incorporation of 3H-thymidine by mouse spleen cell cultures.
A) Triacontanol (Δ—Δ—Δ) over a broad concentration range
did not increase 3HdT incorporation over controls (●—●—●).
B) PHA (phytohemagglutinin) (o—o—o) demonstrated a
characteristic dose response curve with suppression of
3HdT incorporation occurring at high doses and a maximum
response at 0.1 µg PHA/ml.
*Experiment #2 — Growth of Plants*
Although some scientists and plant growers have seen remarkable increases in growth and production of plants from alfalfa and triacontanol, subsequent field tests by Ries and by other scientists from the U.S.D.A., universities and chemical companies have proved inconsistent and disappointing.5 Ries attributes most of the problems to the methods of formulation of triacontanol in that the long chain alcohol is very insoluble in water and in most other solvents. Ries and others have used combinations of solvents, detergents and surfactants in efforts to keep triacontanol in solution. The authors had a batch of triacontanol that had been opened for several months and this sample defied all attempts to get it in solution. A.J. Welebir is reported to have found additional requirements such as a solution at a pH of 8 or higher and the presence of metal ions such as calcium in the triacontanol solution. Using a solution of triacontanol with the above additions, Welebir has produced even more amazing growth and production than others have achieved and has done it consistently.5
Materials for experiment #2 consisted of eight first-year rooted cuttings (clones) of genetically identical plants of W. Delp's hybrid rhododendron (R. pink carolinianum x R. scintillans) #1. The cuttings were about the same size, consisting of one or two stems, small leaves and fairly uniform small root systems. They were placed in a rooting bed in a cold greenhouse (minimum temperature was 40°F.) The soil mixture was equal parts of peat and perlite. Bottom heat of 80°F was present. One mg of 1-triacontanol was dissolved in one ml of chloroform, carefully diluted with de-ionized water to make a 0.1 mg/liter solution. (Ries had found that aqueous solutions containing small amounts of chloroform had no effect on plants.) The pH of the solution was 5.3. The pH of the rooting mixture was 5.5. No calcium ions were present except in buffers found in the well-water (pH 7) with which the plants were sprayed at frequent intervals.
The trial began in mid-January when plants were dormant. Six of the eight plants were painted thoroughly with the triacontanol solution and this was repeated in one week and again in mid-April. In May the rooted cuttings were transplanted to individual pots. In June only four of the 8 plants were sprayed and in August only 2 of the 8 plants were sprayed making 5 the maximum number of doses for two of the plants.
Figure II illustrates the difference in growth between the total controls and the plants receiving 5 treatments. Five different measurements of growth were taken in early October.

Figure II Measurements of five different aspects of growth of rooted cuttings of a rhododendron hybrid, both untreated and treated with 0.1 mg triacontanol/liter.
TYPE OF MEASUREMENTCONTROL PLANTSPLANTS TREATED 5 TIMESINCREASE
Total Weight (minus soil)30.2 g83.1 g275%
Diameter of trunk at base4.0 mm8.0mm100%
Number of branches410150%
Number of leaves62167269%
Number of flower buds48100%
The first results of the experiment was an obvious premature break in dormancy within the first two weeks in the triacontanol treated plants (end of January), whereas dormancy did not end until early May in the control plants. After 2 months the growth in treated plants was double that of the untreated plants. At the end of the growing season the amount of growth roughly paralleled the number and duration of treatments. A fantastic amount of growth had occurred especially in those plants which had 4 and 5 treatments over most of the growing season. Those receiving 5 treatments had tertiary branching as compared to secondary branching in those with 3 and 4 treatments and primary branching in the remainder. The root system after 5 treatments appeared proportionately larger than other aspects of the plant. One of the most profound differences was that of a total weight of 2¾ times greater in maximally treated plants as compared to untreated plants. Of great interest also was the double number of blossom buds in maximally treated plants and the diameter of those buds was twice that of the untreated plants.







http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm​


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 24, 2015)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3379592I had to take the QQ out it was a male after all. O well plenty left to play with. Be happy. MD


I think you might find some seeds if you dont spray down with water. He looks popped in some places.


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Mar 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think you might find some seeds if you dont spray down with water. He looks popped in some places.


No need were breeding in there, just not with a QQ male lol, the one in the center he is a stout ED Male about to impregnate 6 big girls of varying genetics. Two floors away from the bigger tent going vertical so no worry there either.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 24, 2015)

Wish I had a real dog....but this fucker is just as loyal BB Fem Dog


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Like I said I know there is no transport of cannabinol but It adds to the finished product IMO.


If it all drys together and the end result is longer dry time which should help cure time, might be a win depending what the climate is , mate...


giggles26 said:


> I've got my eye on you Fireball...
> View attachment 3379086


just got some smelly cherry / Fire Balls , cant wait


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Interesting discussions. All I can add to the matter is the fact that there are a million and 1 different ways to grow and end up with a good finished product. Do what makes you feel happy. Personally I don't bother anymore with, leaving plants in the dark before harvest, making it rain, pouring boiling water on roots (or some people pour freezing water as well) calling my soils special names in the hope they'll grow better weed, etc, etc, blah de blah. I am simple, so I keep it simple.....perhaps I could try and make that into an acronym that the MJ community will pick up on and think is the best method of growing....
> 
> Does anyone else use FIREFOX, fuk me everytime I turn on my computer I seem to have Bing taking over my homepage, FF changes things on the freaking daily....and talk about running slow, RIU is like death warmed up. Now I don't have tiles on a new tab to show me all my favourites, I have freaking Bing....fuk off BING, lol.


Google Chrome for me.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Damn. I feel your pain bro. At least you got to go home and understand people lol. Thanks for the stories and pics. Next time I'll be your translator... I should speak spanish alright by then.
> 
> While I was out today I had my choice of 3 little pit mix puppies someone was giving away. So wish I could have brought one home. Told the lady I was going back to the US soon... she said I could bring him with.
> 
> ...


Very nice is it all together or?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kitty in a dryer....


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

@jigfresh that pipe is great. I was going for that kind, cause of the bubble explosion  I got to dab on it a few times. But then i fell in love with one that takes up all the water from chamber 1 to chamber 2 before it bubbles. Its all bling bling and i dont know where im getting at, lol. 

Cant focus on one thing at a time so sorry if i missed a post i should have replied to.

The new D- Lux tube works a charm.. Working the oil and hope i can get it nice..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> jig
> 
> European banking is definitely ahead ours as far as cards go. I think they are to change by sometime later this year. The hold up has been the banking system bitchin about the cost, never mind how much the public has lost thru their delay.
> 
> ...


Talking to my dad tonight, I guess he has a chip in his new Bank of America card. I heard they were supposed to start changing over... I guess some places have already. It's a good thing I think.



hippy132 said:


> Very nice is it all together or?


Yeah, it's all together and works well. Has a strange percolater disk in it that's like parts of glass stuck together. Makes for smooth smoke.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

I saw you on Steam last night Hydro. Was funny cuz I didn't know you were back yet, but figured if you were signed in. That stuff looks crazy you posted.

My only issue with double and triple chambered things with showerhead perks and the like is that they seem like they would be hard to clean. Maybe I'm missing something though. I've never bought any of that cleaner stuff. ??


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy birthday to all the other March birthday!!!! 3 of my cousins are march babies as well. It's a good month to be born. 

Post spree over now.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

My brother has been using the pc too so a couple friends thought i was back early  Thanks working it ill post end product.
I "accidently" smoked a Cig/Hash mix on my pipe. Was worried it was hard to clean. But.. A little isopropyl alcohol made it brand new again.. Gave it a shake... Ill get a milky dab for yall when i got my oil finished


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's been illegal to accept a non chip and pin card here for a good few years now, I love turning American's away and watching their reaction when you tell them why. Lol


Since when has it been illegal? Dont remember seeing anything about it?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Iso and salt.. The big chunks of salt 
And i dont like perculators... Dont know what you would call the thing in my pipe but could be perculator lol.. Ill have to get a vid of how it functions..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Since when has it been illegal? Dont remember seeing anything about it?


I'm not sure the exact date but a few years now (at least 4 years ago cos I was at the casino when it came in), I'd have to ask the Mrs all the details to give you the full facts of what is and isn't allowed, she's the one up on the banking sector rules cos she's senior cashier at the same casino by night.

You probably didn't see anything about it cos you don't work in a retail setting mate, it's an industry thing.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2015)

Be careful with Alfalfa. It contains a protein anomer that you can introduce into your DNA and causes Lupus. 

My Aunt said that they would stop feeding pregnant cows alfalfa because it caused birth defects.

A study was performed where they fed monkeys alfalfa sprouts for two weeks and they began showing lupus symptoms. They basically become allergic to their DNA. 

I always laugh when healthy people eat tuna and alfalfa sprouts. Dosing with mercury and genetic mutagens! So healthy 

Before you jump all over my case - I have a degree in biology. I have grown plants from chunks of stems (stem cells).

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2015)

Acetone is fantastic at cleaning glass also. We used it to clean lab glass in O-Chem.

Wash with acetone, rinse with tap water 3 times, and finish rinse with RO water once.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Be careful with Alfalfa. It contains a protein anomer that you can introduce into your DNA and causes Lupus.
> 
> My Aunt said that they would stop feeding pregnant cows alfalfa because it caused birth defects.
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna eat it lol, but thanks for the tip bro!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Almost there


----------



## RM3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Das boiling of the roots is not about increasing trics, resin or potency. Tis about depriving the roots of O2 and causing early fermentation to take place. The science is in my truth about flushing thread. ALL plants (not just MJ) ferment sugars into alcohol in order to survive in conditions where the roots are starved of O2, ie: like a flood. The same thing can be achieved by drowning the roots but it takes longer and can cause mold. Boiling them makes it happen instantly.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-truth-about-flushing.409622/

There is a years later followup at the end that also explains why fading at the end does the same thing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Tis about depriving the roots of O2 and causing early fermentation to take place.


For what reason?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Slow drying while still "aliive" is my best guess. Top bud cut of and stalk down in water will do the same and i cannot say for sure but really felt like a smoother end product..
Like its cured straight from drying.. Not to sound lame just a comparison


----------



## RM3 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> For what reason?


Same thing we do during the cure, the boiling/starving roots of O2 speeds the cure up

IOW ,,, a fresh dried bud will taste like it has spent 7 to 10 days in the jars

It very simply speeds up the process


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not sure the exact date but a few years now (at least 4 years ago cos I was at the casino when it came in), I'd have to ask the Mrs all the details to give you the full facts of what is and isn't allowed, she's the one up on the banking sector rules cos she's senior cashier at the same casino by night.
> 
> You probably didn't see anything about it cos you don't work in a retail setting mate, it's an industry thing.


Nothing about it being illegal coming up on google either.

Maybe you misheard her at some point....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Nothing about it being illegal coming up on google either.
> 
> Maybe you misheard her at some point....


Lol no mate it's in the wording, it's sort of quasi illegal if you will.

Exactly why I didn't go into detail and said I'd ask the Mrs for you (she can tell me exactly what's what and exactly where the rule is to be found) but unfortunately she's in Poland until Thursday.

I'll find out for you, remind me cos every time I ask her about it I forget and a few days later it comes up in conversation elsewhere. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

4 confirmed Fireball girls so far....

It's getting to be a jungle in there, can't wait to flower


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

5 grams of Bubblegum wax(Whatevah you wanna call it) Yihaa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Das boiling of the roots is not about increasing trics, resin or potency. Tis about depriving the roots of O2 and causing early fermentation to take place. The science is in my truth about flushing thread. ALL plants (not just MJ) ferment sugars into alcohol in order to survive in conditions where the roots are starved of O2, ie: like a flood. The same thing can be achieved by drowning the roots but it takes longer and can cause mold. Boiling them makes it happen instantly.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-truth-about-flushing.409622/
> 
> There is a years later followup at the end that also explains why fading at the end does the same thing





RM3 said:


> Same thing we do during the cure, the boiling/starving roots of O2 speeds the cure up
> 
> IOW ,,, a fresh dried bud will taste like it has spent 7 to 10 days in the jars
> 
> It very simply speeds up the process



So more pseudoscience and subjectivity then?.........



Don't bother wasting your breath man you're full of shit, I read a very short section of that first post in your so called "truth about flushing" thread and soon noticed you're not only way off the mark regarding the reasons behind flushing but just plain wrong.

Then I scrolled down through the posts a little and it takes you all of 4 before the bullshit starts with......

*"When it rains the plants go to sleep, basically they hibernate until they see light then they wake up in hyperdrive mode to wick off the excess water it is what they are programmed to do in nature"*

Sleep? Programmed? Please!

Then when the guy legitimately asks you for a scientific link to back up your assertion you reply with.......

*"I do not have a link to anything my research covered many things and honestly I discovered by accident"*

........................................


Reading through the thread and you don't actually answer questions with a straight answer, it's just a big melting pot of assertion and misinformation.

Just like here when I asked "For what reason?".
It's clear that some little pal has gone for your 2 pennies worth because you don't normally frequent this thread yet jump straight in with a post indirectly aimed at me, so when I ask why, I want an objective answer, I don't want you to piss in my pocket and tell me it's raining.

It's patently obvious you are incapable of having a rational and scientifically objective discussion with anybody about botany.
Opening your own website in order to spread your assertions and misinformation is the very definition of "The blind leading the blind" and is akin to putting a stool and table at the side of the street in India and calling yourself a Dr.






Fucking quack, get yer self off!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> 4 confirmed Fireball girls so far....
> 
> It's getting to be a jungle in there, can't wait to flower
> View attachment 3379779


My first thought after "holy shit that's a lot of plants" was "holy shit that's a lot of soil!".


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Das boiling of the roots is not about increasing trics, resin or potency. Tis about depriving the roots of O2 and causing early fermentation to take place. The science is in my truth about flushing thread. ALL plants (not just MJ) ferment sugars into alcohol in order to survive in conditions where the roots are starved of O2, ie: like a flood. The same thing can be achieved by drowning the roots but it takes longer and can cause mold. Boiling them makes it happen instantly.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-truth-about-flushing.409622/
> 
> There is a years later followup at the end that also explains why fading at the end does the same thing


Cut it?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow im hit  Awesome.. Dont laugh im new at dabbing


----------



## Lt. Dan (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So more pseudoscience and subjectivity then?.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I left this forum years ago because of people talking...... well, like you.
I came back after making a friend who frequents this thread.......
I have not read anything from you that didn't sound condescending....

Namaste...... One Love...... Peace......

Take your own advice, sit down and smoke a bowl.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> My first thought after "holy shit that's a lot of plants" was "holy shit that's a lot of soil!".


Haha ya there's 210 gallons there, and that's just what I'm sorting through for flower . Can't show them all


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3379612
> View attachment 3379610
> View attachment 3379608


Nice mycelium bro!!! Love it! Organics! You use bokashi right? How about LaBs or EM1?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 24, 2015)

seems like the 600 been having a bit of drama lately...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> seems like the 600 been having a bit of drama lately...


We keep on truckin'.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 24, 2015)

in positive news....picked up a gorilla brand grow tent today,gonna be setting that up shortly


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

What's left of the Fruit Punch branch


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> in positive news....picked up a gorilla brand grow tent today,gonna be setting that up shortly


Dude, it's the shit. Had mine for a year, and it holds up and looks almost like day 1.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> View attachment 3379853 What's left of the Fruit Punch branch


You guys smoke as much flower as we used to until we started smoking hash. You should really look into it lol


----------



## Figgy (Mar 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You guys smoke as much flower as we used to until we started smoking hash. You should really look into it lol


We smoke just as much qwiso when it's in abundance. I would like to have a reason to buy actual bubble bags, not cheapos from eBay. Here's to another hopefully positive talk with the wife.


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2015)

Fireball f1 clone
 
 
 
 

& mountain gorilla #3


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 24, 2015)

Coco canna nutrients 5 gallon sativa Jack Herer phenotype Sun system 8 inch hortilux The Sun system 2 is huge awesome wide footprint 750grams good in my four by four. now I'm growing sativa jack phenotypeand pray for, half that now


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 24, 2015)

Us old farts forgot about "how long its going to take a while back...heh heh


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You guys smoke as much flower as we used to until we started smoking hash. You should really look into it lol


HAZE SMOKE haze and enjoy the day. No haze and enjoy the stay


----------



## Javadog (Mar 24, 2015)

I appreciate YMs science and detailed posts.

I would be more gentle in correcting people too tho...esp
when they really blow it. 

Just my $0.02. I cannot grow for shit. Hot 'n Hungry, thats me!

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 24, 2015)

What's up 6! Doc came by for a visit and it made me think of the 6 so I wanted to stop in and say high  hope everyone is doing great and ready for the spring/summer weather. I'm going to try to make the spring bbq as it's very close to where I live and would love to meet some of yall. 

Here's some veggies and new mommas. The glue should be getting flipped to 12 in a week or so. Hope all is well and take care everyone, keep em mean and green


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> What's up 6! Doc came by for a visit and it made me think of the 6 so I wanted to stop in and say high  hope everyone is doing great and ready for the spring/summer weather. I'm going to try to make the spring bbq as it's very close to where I live and would love to meet some of yall.
> 
> Here's some veggies and new mommas. The glue should be getting flipped to 12 in a week or so. Hope all is well and take care everyone, keep em mean and green
> 
> View attachment 3380025 View attachment 3380026


Hey Alpha how ya doing? you've been missed around here.
Plants are looking good, nice lineup.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Oldman! I've missed yall as well. I'm doing OK, I have some good days but seems I have the bad ones more so recently but I keep on trucking. Been feeling like something is wrong (other than the norm) with me for the past few months so had blood work done and now I have arthritis and a auto immune system disorder which kicks my ass some days but I still have some good days so I can't complain  The dr says there's more than 80 of them so it'll be a long road to find which one I have, but it's good to put a name to the problems I've been having at least and I'll eventually kick some immune disorder butt once I know which one  hey, the winter has to be close to over out your way, I bet you are happy about that!! My dad said there was just a decent snow storm a few days ago out there, but hopefully it was the last of it. We didn't really get any rain again this year so it's drought season again, I think there will be stricter water regulations now. I was at Yosemite Park the other day and it was so damn dry.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

Latest ladies into flower.
Dog
Sour ghs Cheese
Kool Aid
 
Bag sour pheno hunt


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Alpha, good to see you, I had a feeling you might pop up to say hello. Hope you had a good smoke session with Dr.

Fuk me you lot can gas on a bit eh! (never thought I'd say that). Shit weather here today, and there was me thinking Spring had arrived.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

Sucks about the diagnosis AP, but like you said, it's nice to at least know what's going on. A good friend of mine deals with the same thing and posted this pic the other day. Made me laugh.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

quick little video


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

@papapayne I see you bumpin that Pac in the background. All eyez on you.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

And I just had to say, whether you call it drama or spirited discussion, it's nice to have a little life back in the 600 lately. Was too quiet there for a few weeks.

The sun has finally come back out here after about a week of rain. Yesterday I cut the frame of the tent here so that it actually fit the tent. LoL. One of the dimensions was 20 cm too long. aka 8 inches. I have to say, I'm loving the metric system. While I still can't picture 20 cm's like I can 8 inches... it's so much more convenient to have smaller increments. 1 cm or 2 cm makes so much more sense that seemingly random fractions of inches. Also KM's are easy for me to picture. Like I can guess how long a KM is, can't really picture a mile. A mile to me is just a long ways. lol A KM I can almost see.

On the flip side, while it does makes sense the whole 0 = freezing 100 = boiling... Centigrade is too 'big'. Like inches v cm's... I like the smaller delineations of Fahrenheit.

My favorite thing though has nothing to do with measurements. All the girls here wear those tight leggings/ yoga pants/ whatever you call them. And unlike back home, they are all pretty fit. I've almost gotten tired of seeing nice butts walking around town. Almost...  It's also cool being tall. I am definitely average back home, but here I'm on the taller side. It's nice.

Papa.... what's the wet dreams?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

the wet dreams is Bohdis dream lotus x Delicious seeds critical sensi star breed by hemlock


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @papapayne I see you bumpin that Pac in the background. All eyez on you.


Yea i was in there listening to music while I cleaned. Pac is just about my favorite artist, five finger death punch being in close second


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The sun has finally come back out here after about a week of rain. Yesterday I cut the frame of the tent here so that it actually fit the tent. LoL. One of the dimensions was 20 cm too long. aka 8 inches. I have to say, I'm loving the metric system. While I still can't picture 20 cm's like I can 8 inches... it's so much more convenient to have smaller increments. 1 cm or 2 cm makes so much more sense that seemingly random fractions of inches. Also KM's are easy for me to picture. Like I can guess how long a KM is, can't really picture a mile. A mile to me is just a long ways.


I am immediately reminded of one of my favorite movies.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHAHAHA.... Royal with cheese. shit's crazy here. Got me some fries with only mayo in Amsterdam. Good ass fries too, they don't mess around with french fries, some gourmet types. I haven't been into the McD's or Burger king where I'm at... but get this. Burger King delivers! Saw a dude driving around on a little scooter with the box in the back with the BK logo, and a number to call. They also had a burger king in the moscow airport. Was the only american brand I saw there. Who knew Burger King was so world wide. I figured only McD's would be that spread around.

Three things that trip me out about the grocery store (aside from everything being dirt cheap). 

1. Potato chips.... same size bag, 160 grams... the regular no flavor stuff costs 54 cents. The stuff with flavor, like salt and vinegar, or ham flavor (my fovorite) costs 90 cents. I call it flavor gouging. 

2. The meat section should be called the pork section. Spaniards love them some pork. Just crazy how much pig they got. Couple little bits for beef... a little section for chicken... and all the fucking ham, pork, whatever you could want. They got whole cured ham legs hanging on displays. Just all kinds of shit. and

3. The obsession with olives. The stores here aren't as big as back home, but the aisles are compareable in size. Just not 20 of them. Anyways, there's a half an aisle of canned and bottled olives of all different flavors and preparations. I tried the olives stuffed with anchovies last night for the first time. Not my favorite. I prefer the olives stuffed with ham. And Olive oil is off the hook. A whole aisle for olive oil. LIke WTF, how many types of olive oil can you have. Always makes me laugh, when I walk by that one I look down, and at least one person standing there deeply considering what kind of olive oil to get today. We have like 80 choices of cereal, or crackers back home... but they got 80 kinds of olive oil here.

EDIT: Damn shiska... you wake up early bro.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

Been night gardening


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

easy now rodriguez! skin coloured yoga pants can be an amazing and terrible thing!! I guess the lasses have taken their duck downs and scarves off by now right?


----------



## moondance (Mar 25, 2015)

So there I was manhandling and pissing all over my plants when I realized I really have not been out of this house, other than to a store for food in a long ass time, like over a year. Worse yet I have bot been on a plane in 26 years. I'm freaking myself out a little is all I think, going solo too, used to having the old lady buffer me lol. Shit I'll go smoke another, go to bed, I'll be fine. Fuck it what the hell am I thinking I'm gona be stone the whole time! Peace MD.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

Scarves still in effect, although the winter coats have died down just a bit.

Moondance... try and find a buddy. Hook up with someone else going. Even if you guys aren't together the whole time it's nice to have a person to sorta fall back on. Talk to, etc. I travel 'alone' quite a bit, but always have someone, somewhere close that I can count on/ meet up with. You're talking about the cup in denver, yeah? Your boy 2 posts up is going too. If I'm correct in everyones travel lives, haha. Even if you only have plans to meet up one time for coffee or something it makes shit easier to not be lost in a sea of strangers.

Another thing I find to make things easier on me is to research little things, like transportation to and from places. Not that you'll know what the fuck is going on when you land, but at least you will have some idea, some clue. Is there a shuttle you can catch from the airport to near your hotel? Is there a train? If you are taking a taxi, see how much it should cost, so you know if the guy is ripping the shit off you. Also, if you plan on a taxi... book one in advance. They'll be waiting with a little sign with your name on it... make you feel all famous and shit.

And lastly... it's all about mind set. If you think of yourself as the lost outsider it could feel cold and unwelcoming. Think of yourself as a king who has finally decided to check on one of his long lost empire outposts. Your on vacation after all... you really are the king. The rest of the fuckers walking around are going to and from work, going to the same old places to eat, doing the same old. You're the badass going out of your comfort zone to make some adventure happen. And don't be scared to ask people questions. They'll never see you again, so who cares what they think. At least they speak the same language.

You'll do fine buddy.


----------



## moondance (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Jig that helped a lot.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

I got a room really close to the cup in denver, like $10 cab ride. @moondance pm me if you are going to be in CO for 4/20. Def link up. Im just as nervous as you too, in the military in port we used the buddy system to keep us all safe, Im down.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2015)

Toast also known as bikini  I make this a few weeks after i come home from Spain... I love tha pan toast


----------



## RM3 (Mar 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So more pseudoscience and subjectivity then?.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I've been slammed by the best of the best over the years and yet not a single grower that has tried my pseudo nonsense has come back and said it didn't work as stated. 

My methods produce stellar product in less time and for some silly reason there are a lot of growers that are interested in learning how I do that.

Here is one of my strains at 3 weeks after the flip, how bout you post one of yours at 3 weeks?
.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

Before we get into all that.... my dick is bigger than everyone's on this thread. No pics necessary. Just FYI.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

i love that grey wolf pic jigg....


I had it as my avatar,and was told it makes my post come off hostile....
So now I got this one....


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Thank you, I've been slammed by the best of the best over the years and yet not a single grower that has tried my pseudo nonsense has come back and said it didn't work as stated.
> 
> My methods produce stellar product in less time and for some silly reason there are a lot of growers that are interested in learning how I do that.
> 
> ...


I wanna play!!!
We talkin 3 weeks from flip or flowering onset?
Just gotta ask.
Im perpetual so I should have something thats close.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2015)

I love pics but hows about sending out samples? Ill be a fair judge


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

Mothers milk
 
Booming in the hallway....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

I wondered where that went. Like in the real world, it's a shame how much people invest in 'looks'... it's what's inside that matters. How any picture of an animal can make people think someone is hostile IDK. People so sensitive to shit. I guess it's an insecurity thing.

I know the truth though... you're a big softie G. lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

All I got right now is some dog at 12 days in
 
Still stretching a lil, but should end up as a few nice colas.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh i just remembered.. It was strange in Barcelona cause there where so many black people. Ran across the word "nigger" many times and one was at a market selling music. New genre out called niggah beats, lol. I would hate to offend anyone and it just felt strange..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I wondered where that went. Like in the real world, it's a shame how much people invest in 'looks'... it's what's inside that matters. How any picture of an animal can make people think someone is hostile IDK. People so sensitive to shit. I guess it's an insecurity thing.
> 
> I know the truth though... you're a big softie G. lol


it's like Koala's man everyone thinks their cute and cuddly, ever see one wet through.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2015)

Gnarly looking koala. They are bears after all, lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's like Koala's man everyone thinks their cute and cuddly, ever see one wet through.


I'd run a 4.4 flat if I seen that,at night....lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

looks like he just wants a hug you haters hahah


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll give him a big ol bear hug.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

apparently they're dying out from Aids apparently. wtf


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2015)

@ JIgfresh - Which ad blocker do you use? I ma now getting pop up ads when on RIU and it's really annoying.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently they're dying out from Aids apparently. wtf


I didn't know that. That sucks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

crazy shit. I read in the paper today they'd captured a load of otters in a uk river and tested them as they feared they could be spreading bovine tuberculosis. apparently they were fine. probably cos they aren't cows ffs haha our government is so concerned over stupid shit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well I got home at like 2:30 this morning but had a great time and smoked some nice hash. Took my first dab out of a proper rig


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like he just wants a hug you haters hahah


I gots too be way out of the loop...

This the first time,I have seen they teeth....I was thinking more flat grinding type...
I'm stoned..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm using AdBlock Plus for chrome. No pop ups even on the shady sports streaming sites I use.

That's wild hydro... I knew the spanish were pretty hardcore racist but that's something else.

And thanks a lot for the nightmares Don... that panda looks insane. I seen one up close in Australia, but sometime told me not to touch the fucker. A friend of mine held it, but I was warry. I did want to cuddle the hell out the wallabies though. Cute little buggers. We also got to chill with kangaroos. Those fuckers can KICK.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> I gots too be way out of the loop...
> 
> This the first time,I have seen they teeth....I was thinking more flat grinding type...
> I'm stoned..


I know I guess eucalyptus is tough going?!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Jig. I put AdBlock for Chrome on my PC right after posting my question, lol. I just did the regular one though and it's working good so far..


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2015)

Although not in a scientific experiment, and with no other examples around at the time, once upon a time a girl said I had a big dick! It's twu!

Anyhoo, another Blue Pit pheno I got running at the moment>

And an ickle Dog bud>


DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, your running a different Blue Pitt too! I thought your one I tried was rather tasty too! Do I re-call you saying you we're writing a book?

Well time for seedling pRon
Blue Pitt x Cheese 
 
First one out the traps, on the hunt for a Dog type


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'll just put this here as well...
> 
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm​


​If I could draw your attention to the '*Experiment #2 - Growth Of Plants*' section of the above ARS paper which states......

*"One mg of 1-triacontanol was dissolved in one ml of chloroform, carefully diluted with de-ionized water to make a 0.1 mg/liter solution."*

*................................................................................................................................................................................................................*


When using Alfalfa meal/straw/or tea as a supplement for plants yes the plants may well grow bigger and better than those without suplimentation because of the naturally high nutritional content of Alfalfa which consists of......
*
Alfalfa ingredients:*
* Triacontanol
* Vitamin A
* Thiamine
* Riboflavin
* Pantothenic Acid
* Niacin
* Pyridoxine
* Choline
* Bentaine
* Folic Acid
* co-enzymes
* Crude proteins (16 - 25% in dry alfalfa)

Amino acids (% in alfalfa meal).

* Tryptophan, 0.3 %
* Aspartic Acid, 2.3%
* Threonine, 1.0 %
* Serine, 1.0%
* Glutamic Acid, 2.7%
* Proline, 1.2%
* Glycine, 1.1%
* Alanine, 1.1%
* Cystine, 0.2%
* Valine, 1.0%
* Methionine, 0.3%
* Isoleucine, 0.8%
* Leucine, 1.6%
* Tyrosine, 0.5%
* Phenylalanine, 1.0%
* Histidine, 0.4%
* Lysine, Total, 1.1%
* Arginine, 1.1%

Minerals (contained in dry alfalfa)

* Nitrogen 3.75-5.5 %
* Potassium .75 - 3.5 %
* Phosphorus .3 - .7%
* Calcium 1 - 2 %
* Magnesium .30 - 1 %
* Sulphur .2 - .5 %
* Manganese 30-200 ppm
* Iron 20-250 ppm
* Boron 20-80 ppm
* Copper 5-20 ppm
* Zinc 20-70 ppm

........but it is not due to the Triacontanol content in such a scenario because Triacontanol is not water soluble so can not be utilised by a plant without prior processing.
However, Triacontanol on it's own can be isolated from said Alfalfa meal/straw, purified to lab grade ( ) and then processed in such a way that a stable solution with water can be created, by using an intermediate chemical (Chloroform, Ethanol, Acetone, Polysorbate 20 with heat) to dissolve the Triacontanol in which is miscible with water so can then be diluted to use as a foliar spray.

I hope that clears up any misunderstanding.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ​If I could draw your attention to the '*Experiment #2 - Growth Of Plants*' section of the above ARS paper which states......
> 
> *"One mg of 1-triacontanol was dissolved in one ml of chloroform, carefully diluted with de-ionized water to make a 0.1 mg/liter solution."*
> 
> ...


I read the experiment bro. I was just pointing out that it can and has been used as a growth stimulant in plants. Now if it doesn't happen when making an alfalfa tea great I get that, but my plants love it so I'll continue using it. 

I just thought it was an interesting read that it in fact it can be used to promote growth. With the way legalization is going im hoping to see some big things happening and finally be allowed to federally test this plant. 

I will agree there is a lot of bs out there but there's a lot of good lil facts out there to that aren't doing any harm. 

My statement wasn't directed towards you, it was just something I found interesting.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

Lt. Dan said:


> I left this forum years ago because of people talking...... well, like you.
> I came back after making a friend who frequents this thread.......
> I have not read anything from you that didn't sound condescending....
> 
> ...


If you read back through the last couple of days and find all my posts questionable I would be very surprised.


Sometimes my posts may come across as condescending quite unintentionally Dan, sometimes they are brewed up especially for willful idiot's.

The post to RM3 was deliberate.


I speak my mind, I don't sugar coat anything or blow smoke up anybody's arse and I have very little tolerance for bullshit.
But if I make a post that comes across dodgy and it's not aimed at you then please do take it with a pinch of salt, others who know me a bit better may make a point about the post (Like DST did yesterday over the skill set), or just straight up ask me if I'm being a twat deliberately because there's usually a reason for it, if it's one of those bad hair days I'll quite happily apologise.



I return your Namaste Sir, peace.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Here is one of my strains at 3 weeks after the flip, how bout you post one of yours at 3 weeks?
> View attachment 3380106 View attachment 3380107 View attachment 3380108


OK.

A few of years old now but the veterans of the thread will remember these......

'Smelly Fingerez' @ 23 days.



'Smelly Fingerez' @ 28 days.
 

 
 
 (Yes, they're pink trichomes.)



And this little fatty was done flowering completely in 28 days dead (no it's not an auto).
 

Both in soil.


.........


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok. We finished with the Willie contest now....I swear if I see the word tricuntinol again I will cry lol.....wow. my son just done a massive fart in the bath lmfao....impressive.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Ok. We finished with the Willie contest now....


"But Sir, he started it!"


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2015)

I remember smelly fingerz!!!!!

Do you still have that cut yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I remember smelly fingerz!!!!!
> 
> Do you still have that cut yorkie?



No man, unfortunately not.

I got rid of it because the stone wasn't to my liking, super cerebral with no body at all.

Don loved it though, that kind of buzz is right up his street.

I think Don lost his cut but I do remember he sent a snip to someone from this thread over in the U.S to grow outdoor's in their big garden plot, it would have looked the business as a big purple tree.

I don't know what happened to that, it didn't seem to appear again and I don't remember who it was he sent it to.
I think he's forgotten too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

Idea's anybody?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

The dinner I'm cooking myself is better than whatever you guys are gonna have for dinner.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The dinner I'm cooking myself is better than whatever you guys are gonna have for dinner.


No doubt.

I'm about to be on chips, fish fingers, 3 cheese crispy pancakes and baked beans.
Deep fried and microwaved.

My hunger can't wait for me to cook something decent. lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey Alpha, good to see you, I had a feeling you might pop up to say hello. Hope you had a good smoke session with Dr.
> 
> Fuk me you lot can gas on a bit eh! (never thought I'd say that). Shit weather here today, and there was me thinking Spring had arrived.


lol thanks dst, The session was a great time, I'm hoping I was able to give him a proper birthday high  He said he's never smelled any buds like the tangilope lol, it was funny when we were trying to figure out what it smells like



jigfresh said:


> Sucks about the diagnosis AP, but like you said, it's nice to at least know what's going on. A good friend of mine deals with the same thing and posted this pic the other day. Made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 3380071


For sure jig! It's so strange how fast things like this can happen, my blood work 9 months ago were totatlly fine, was even negative for the arthritus though i felt more achy. I love that picture! I lol'ed at that heh, it's a trip what the human body is capable of


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The dinner I'm cooking myself is better than whatever you guys are gonna have for dinner.


you haven't got a spanish bird legs akimbo on your dinner table have you!, what will the wife say?!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2015)

You trying to get me in trouble mate? I can neither confirm no deny anything. Wife was the one who decided to stay home for a couple months, so really she can't say anything.

Thank god this thread moves fast.

And alpha it is amazing the capability of the human body... most remarkable I find is it's ability to hear. Let's hear it for you getting those gears in motion.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got funky stuff like Ostritch steak and Kangaroo leg steak in the freezer too.

But old habit's die hard.

 


Doesn't processed shite taste good when you're hungry!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Idea's anybody?


Ambz has the last one I think. She def has it, but I think its the last. I wanted that cut too.
Edit: What happend to Laz?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> quick little video


Great vid payne. Looking nice! I like the multi level veg tent, I think I'm going to try to make something like that, great idea!

@jigfresh I need to catch up on your posts from spain! I hope all is going great for you and youre settling in just fine. I bet you're having a blast from a change of pace. It sounds like the culture is pretty amazing out there, a BK delivery service?! That is too funny (i would be guilty of using that service because I have a soft spot for whopper jr's lol. Royal with cheese lmao, that movie is one of my favorites, too funny


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ambz has the last one I think. She def has it, but I think its the last. I wanted that cut too.
> Edit: What happend to Laz?


I think he still drops in from time to time, he popped his head round the door late last year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

no cut of that one but I have a few pips still maybe 20. Gems to be had in them for sure. I also back crossed to the smelly cherry.

I've not sent a cut fairyairways to the states. Wanted to try but its a bit jailbait.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no cut of that one but I have a few pips still maybe 20. Gems to be had in them for sure. I also back crossed to the smelly cherry.
> 
> I've not sent a cut fairyairways to the states. Wanted to try but its a bit jailbait.


I've still got 4-5 left too and some of the back cross.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait I was think of some different cut from a while back, my mistake.
I thought you were talking the slh cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

same one that was used in it shishka.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Wait I was think of some different cut from a while back, my mistake.
> I thought you were talking the slh cut.


I've been after a snip of that for age's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

long gone man. Don't think the uk lads have it. Someone will have laz email though


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

hello all! Thanks @AlphaPhase. It makes more space, but it is a pain in the ass getting to the back of the tent. A 2x4 would be perfect to do this in, as the plants in the back wouldn't be a nightmare to get to/water. Or if you have a back door access in the tent


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

So, I found out some of the chemdog guys should be at the cup with a booth, so I arranged to pick up some exclusive/unreleased gear. Now I just gotta decide which.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2015)

I better flower this girl quick or I'm gonna have to cut a hole in my ceiling....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2015)

How about a lil


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ta-2-da-hoe O double double G....
or Tahoe OG lol.
 
Damn they be loving those teas, fuck feed, feed, water, it's more like feed, feed, feed, water lol.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 25, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> Coco canna nutrients 5 gallon sativa Jack Herer phenotype Sun system 8 inch hortilux The Sun system 2 is huge awesome wide footprint 750grams good in my four by four. now I'm growing sativa jack phenotypeand pray for, half that now


Nice, how many plants ?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2015)

Dog S1
 
Dog BX2
 
S1 closeup.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

damn hydro! sexy buds!! how far in are they?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks. They should be right around day 50


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2015)

Its just awesome how my bubblegum wax turned out. Word went around fast and ive been dabbing friends out most of the day. They are all blown away bout taste and effect. Makes me happy. I love my new rig and stuff but im so high i cant function straight the ease and taste makes me wanna dab all the time.. Hope its just a starter fase. lol dog harvest round the corner should be even more indica sedative.. I quit smoking cigs in barcelona btw!  Im not saying im done for good but it feels good


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2015)

If you guys wanna watch a positive documentary on cannabis give Culture High a watch.

Puts the stereotypes and myths to shame.

Well back to the show, gotta bong calling my name.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

We have a place guys, and we move in Friday! Popping beans Friday night


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 25, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Nice, how many plats ?


currently just two plants I let them veg beside auto flowers. I thought they would be stunted because I kept having to cut them backthat's why their trunks are huge


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrog. I don't know the year but after a few harvest I get sick of the indica stone so I decided to keep enough for personal for 3 months and just let these f****** go. they are not as pretty asthe jack super autos. the haze keeps growing trichomes much smaller very few amber and I doubt I will ever get amber trichomes on a pure haze. trying to decide when to harvest


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

@35
  
Straight up chemmy fuel.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 25, 2015)

Should have cut fan leaves before i hung it. it's going to take forever to get in between the Fox tails. thank God I only harvested a branch


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @35
> View attachment 3380486 View attachment 3380487
> Straight up chemmy fuel.


I think you are growing some DITD WEED (DIKINTHEDIRT) ..that s*** looks amazing
it's overwhelming with all the different varieties out there whats a good easy to grow plant your favorite so far


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @35
> View attachment 3380486 View attachment 3380487
> Straight up ? this is my first crop that has not stink up the whole house is that common with haze?. autocorrect messed up my last post I'm not retarded by the way


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

I am struggling with relinquishing the the "loudest" crown that the Dog has had for a long time. But this cut is really loud, just the smallest amount left out will light up a whole room.
As far as recommending a variety, Im just as lost as you. It takes me weeks to decide on a strain. I think G13labs Pineapple express would fit your space well, but the fem Dog from BB still has the crown for smell/potency.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 25, 2015)

Long time no post, but Im still alive and growing!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> Long time no post, but Im still alive and growing!


Good to know bro! I am west coast now and was in north Cali yesterday


----------



## personal lux (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey everyone,
so ive been using 16 1000s for quite awhile but i want to cut down to less watts and stick with my big hoods for more even distribution. i usually do 4-5 plants in 7-10 gallons per light with 2 months veg. Around 20-30 tops per. averaging 1lb per light. id like to switch to a 60 plant 30 veg 30 flowering system. 9-10 week veg In 15 gallon pots. room and equiptment isnt an issue. Thinking 3 rows of 4 600s for flowering. 10 plants per row. But what should i expect with these numbers?


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> Hey everyone,
> so ive been using 16 1000s for quite awhile but i want to cut down to less watts and stick with my big hoods for more even distribution. i usually do 4-5 plants in 7-10 gallons per light with 2 months veg. Around 20-30 tops per. averaging 1lb per light. id like to switch to a 60 plant 30 veg 30 flowering system. 9-10 week veg In 15 gallon pots. room and equiptment isnt an issue. Thinking 3 rows of 4 600s for flowering. 10 plants per row. But what should i expect with these numbers?



About a pound? Lololol I'm sorry but I had to....

Honestly that's way out of my league and I couldn't answer your question without major speculation.

Good luck with the rearrangement, and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> Hey everyone,
> so ive been using 16 1000s for quite awhile but i want to cut down to less watts and stick with my big hoods for more even distribution. i usually do 4-5 plants in 7-10 gallons per light with 2 months veg. Around 20-30 tops per. averaging 1lb per light. id like to switch to a 60 plant 30 veg 30 flowering system. 9-10 week veg In 15 gallon pots. room and equiptment isnt an issue. Thinking 3 rows of 4 600s for flowering. 10 plants per row. But what should i expect with these numbers?


Gavitas. 4x6 coverage which equals out to using 2 gavitas as opposed to 3 1000w regular hoods in a 4x12 space. Saves 33% electric, same yield. Technically it will bump up your GPW a boat load too.


----------



## personal lux (Mar 25, 2015)

You can check out my threads to see the set ups i currently run for speculations. 6000 watt room. 4000 watt room. And 3000 watt room at the moment. Ranging from soilless veganics, aero, ebb n flow, and undercurrent. I just am looking for what im missing for big yields


----------



## personal lux (Mar 25, 2015)

thats what im talking about in reality. Grams per what. im averaging about 0.5 gpw


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> You can check out my threads to see the set ups i currently run for speculations. 6000 watt room. 4000 watt room. And 3000 watt room at the moment. Ranging from soilless veganics, aero, ebb n flow, and undercurrent. I just am looking for what im missing for big yields


The biggest yielding indoor grows I've seen have all been vert trees. 

Dropping 1000w lights all around a massive plant will yield for sure.

There's a couple people who frequent these forums who have experience with vert trees, that may be an avenue that you wish to pursue.


----------



## personal lux (Mar 25, 2015)

I want to stick with a 30 plant flowering room, 2 months veg 2 months flower. i can do ebb n flow for it all, aero, or soilless. Just curious how many lights i should and could use for this rotation for better percentages


----------



## personal lux (Mar 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The biggest yielding indoor grows I've seen have all been vert trees.
> 
> Dropping 1000w lights all around a massive plant will yield for sure.
> 
> There's a couple people who frequent these forums who have experience with vert trees, that may be an avenue that you wish to pursue.


i hear you about that. Urbanremo caught my attention so i built an undercurrwnt system to see how it will go about 3 weeks ago. He also does verticle 150 watt bulbs i believe. But A LOT of them lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> i hear you about that. Urbanremo caught my attention so i built an undercurrwnt system to see how it will go about 3 weeks ago. He also does verticle 150 watt bulbs i believe. But A LOT of them lol


Googling it now, I've seen successful vert runs with 600s and 1Ks but never 150s! That caught my attention! 

I wanted to go vert for my next setup, but I decided the safest thing to do was go horizontal. 

I would love to have a horizontal 1k and a vert 1k and run them head to head to see which is the winner. Maybe next time lol


----------



## Figgy (Mar 25, 2015)

Just saw a bunch of purp on my Engineers Dream! I'll have some pics up this weekend. Chopping that Fruit Punch and smoking scissor hash .


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2015)

I never got any really good photos of it, but my ED had
purple as well:


JD


----------



## moondance (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats on the new digs Doc. I love the vert setup I got going, easy and room for more girls next run. 8-12 3 gallons in 4x4 tent.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 25, 2015)

Strawberry Blue before her death.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn this thread flew today!
My aerocloner came today and the tent is all set so "onward and upward".
I've got some BB gear and Ceres gear on deck plus some custom meds
on the lineup, and a fairy dropped some Headband x Deadhead OG seeds.
@ Figgy, Great looking plant. I have one of those beans from a Herbies give away.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, that was my freebie. She's a nice plant. Easy to grow, and a nice feeder.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> thats what im talking about in reality. Grams per what. im averaging about 0.5 gpw


I don't use gavitias.. yet.. but for 30 plants @ 5 plants per light within the 4x6 coverage, you could do an 8x12 area with 4 gavitas and get the same GPW as using 6 regular 1000w ballasts, which achieving a better yield with less electric. Totally what I'll be converting to in the near future. With an ebb n grow system, just set it and forget it


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 25, 2015)

Wouldn't you want to situate the gavitas, or any lights/reflectors, so that they overlap and intensify the light, and added benefit of omnidirectional light?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Wouldn't you want to situate the gavitas, or any lights/reflectors, so that they overlap and intensify the light, and added benefit of omnidirectional light?


Exactly. I kind of worded it wrong as 5 plants per light, but with 4 gavitas, 30 plants should be doable with the overlap coverage that allows a few extra plants in between that get the same/ or better light intensity.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2015)

I tried to write it like this but I'm bad with my wording sometimes, here's a picture  (call me Picasso if you'd like, I know I am great at drawing)


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Wouldn't you want to situate the gavitas, or any lights/reflectors, so that they overlap and intensify the light, and added benefit of omnidirectional light?


Gavitas are nice but their bulbs suck. Replace them with some solis tek bulbs. Way better spectrum


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Too cool I just found and booked a service that picks me up at the airport then they take me to a dispensary for like 30 minutes to get supplied up and then drop me at my hotel. $40 bucks O yeah signed up and all set on that. Check buying my first legal bag of cannabis off my list first thing. Then I'm thinking check in to the hotel, roll up a bunch of joints find some food and then find my way to the cup. Still planning it all out but more like a kid going to disney now LOL. Watching Soul Plane and enjoying some Psycho Killer, thinking about all the strains I'm going to try.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The dinner I'm cooking myself is better than whatever you guys are gonna have for dinner.


You had a bath yet Jigstale? lmfao......
de Rodriguez likes the MAN SMELL!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice plant figgy! 
Damn nice shade of purple Java! 
Moondance, you will have a blast!


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

I read this thread daily...religiously..to see this thread so ALIVE..for the first time in a while , is so beautiful..good to see you back AP...got some purty girls in here


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> Too cool I just found and booked a service that picks me up at the airport then they take me to a dispensary for like 30 minutes to get supplied up and then drop me at my hotel. $40 bucks O yeah signed up and all set on that. Check buying my first legal bag of cannabis off my list first thing. Then I'm thinking check in to the hotel, roll up a bunch of joints find some food and then find my way to the cup. Still planning it all out but more like a kid going to disney now LOL. Watching Soul Plane and enjoying some Psycho Killer, thinking about all the strains I'm going to try.


This makes me very happy.



tkufoS said:


> I read this thread daily...religiously..to see this thread so ALIVE..for the first time in a while , is so beautiful..good to see you back AP...got some purty girls in here


And this too.... I agree. It feels good.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

hey club 600! Enjoy some pics! day 20 




Bluemoonshine x og larry cola


Granddaddy balls


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2015)

And yeah D... I finally had a bath after a massive noob smoking fail. I tried for about 30 minutes to smoke some of the wax that's here. Couldn't do it. The little torch I bought wouldn't keep fired up. Then I tried the big one and it just got the nail hot enough to melt the wax, but then it just collected in the nail, in a kind of liquid form. Then I tried the hash and that didn't work either. I tried leaving the hash on the dabber and lighting it with a lighter to pull through the little bubbler... but that just lit it all on fire. So then I tried heating the dabber and use that to burn the was collected on the nail. That didn't work. Tried the same with the hash... that was what finally sorta kinda worked. Fucking stupid I felt. I got a buzz so that was fun.... then passed out in the bath. 

Complicated ass concentrates. Torches, dabbers, domes, blah blah. I feel like I need an assistant to smoke a damn bowl. It will be nice in like 3 months to have some buds to smoke. lol


----------



## piecemasta (Mar 26, 2015)

Madman OG. 3 600w fixtures. Roughly 2.3 pounds dried & 2-3oz of concentrates. Pano of garden attached.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 26, 2015)

Last run till summer for me fellas so I just threw it all into flowering under a 1k hps changes my configuration around a bit added a cold air intake and have my hot light air blowing into a zipped up empty tent. 

3x Dinafem Cheese
1x Breeder's Boutique SourKushxDeepBlue
1x Breeder's Boutique Dog (fem)


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn Jig sry to hear bout the smoking problems  Takes a good 30 seconds on full blast with the torch before the nail turns red.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

I still smoke joints is that PC or am I way outdated?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> And yeah D... I finally had a bath after a massive noob smoking fail. I tried for about 30 minutes to smoke some of the wax that's here. Couldn't do it. The little torch I bought wouldn't keep fired up. Then I tried the big one and it just got the nail hot enough to melt the wax, but then it just collected in the nail, in a kind of liquid form. Then I tried the hash and that didn't work either. I tried leaving the hash on the dabber and lighting it with a lighter to pull through the little bubbler... but that just lit it all on fire. So then I tried heating the dabber and use that to burn the was collected on the nail. That didn't work. Tried the same with the hash... that was what finally sorta kinda worked. Fucking stupid I felt. I got a buzz so that was fun.... then passed out in the bath.
> 
> Complicated ass concentrates. Torches, dabbers, domes, blah blah. I feel like I need an assistant to smoke a damn bowl. It will be nice in like 3 months to have some buds to smoke. lol


WTF you up to, lol.....
Use the big torch, just be careful. Ensure the nail (I assume you are using the titanium nail) is being hit by the end of the blue flame (hottest part). Liek Hydro said, it's going to take a good 30 seconds to a minute. Once it's turning red it's good to go. I normally leave it a few seconds to chill slightly, then hit the dabber in and remember to suck just before the dabber hits the nail. They should have sent you some screens as well so you can smoke the hash on the screen in the normal bowl? no? It's like you forgot how to get yourself high,  Now go get high!!! Did you season the nail?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2015)

Season that nail! Seems like mine is faster at getting warm now after its been warmed and cooled about 100 times  Do it Jig! Get high!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2015)

I used the small torch, the big torch, you have no idea how many combinations of heating shit up I did. I'm not using the titanium nail, using the glass one. I heated it for like 2 minutes, with the 3 inch long flame, still wasn't hot enough. Maybe it's because the house is 11c??? IDK. Too fucking complicated.  I don't feel like wasting any more wax.

I'll just throw some hash in the pipe with a pebble.

EDIT: I have some parsley... can I season the nail with that?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds like you could have seasoned the nail already with the bits you lost Chuck that glass thing tae fuk man. It's kind of like a Spanish tent, "doesn't do what it says on the tin!"
To season your nail. Heat the nail until super red hot. Have a small glass of water on the side, using plyers or something, dip the hot nail into the water. Then heat and do 2 dabs, without inhaling, then you are ready to go.....


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2015)

Without inhaling.. Sounds boring.. I skipped that part


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

Most do Hydro


----------



## Figgy (Mar 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I still smoke joints is that PC or am I way outdated?


I love smoking J's. IMO it's the best way to get a full flavor profile while smoking. Plus I look cool all red eyed with 1/2 a J hanging from my bottom lip as I go on some stoned ramble


----------



## Figgy (Mar 26, 2015)

What is the scientific thought behind seasoning the nail? I just go straight from purchase to smoking.


----------



## personal lux (Mar 26, 2015)

Ive been thinking going uncooled hoods. May e agrosuns large open square aluminum hoods. Then just use a bigger ac unit


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2015)

Today is my son's 11th Birthday. Last night we hung a small banner we made on the PC in the kitchen and blew up some balloons. The wifey got up early and made him cinnamon rolls for breakfast before school.

Stinkin' cats popped most of the balloons overnight but there was one left this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

happy birthday mini Dez! cats are dicks sometimes.

http://mycatisadick.com/


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy birthday mini Dez! *cats are dicks sometimes*.
> 
> http://mycatisadick.com/


Totally...


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> Too cool I just found and booked a service that picks me up at the airport then they take me to a dispensary for like 30 minutes to get supplied up and then drop me at my hotel. $40 bucks O yeah signed up and all set on that. Check buying my first legal bag of cannabis off my list first thing. Then I'm thinking check in to the hotel, roll up a bunch of joints find some food and then find my way to the cup. Still planning it all out but more like a kid going to disney now LOL. Watching Soul Plane and enjoying some Psycho Killer, thinking about all the strains I'm going to try.


Seems like a pretty good deal. Your staying near the airport right? I wonder how much it would be for me since my hotel is so close to the dispensaries. Hell they can just drop me off, I'll find my way. I have a local homie that should be there a few days before me. We're gonna have a blast, bro.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Speaking of dick cats, I had a little buddy stay with me for about a week because he was homeless. We found him a place to live, but his litter bo became too much of a hassle, so he has to come back for good this time. The little f'er keeps clawing into my tent, climbing to the top. I have just been keeping him out of the room now.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2015)

My cats leave my grow alone, fortunately. The black one likes to go in there if I leave the door open while I'm in there but she leaves the plants alone.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> My cats leave my grow alone, fortunately. The black one likes to go in there if I leave the door open while I'm in there but she leaves the plants alone.


He doesnt mess with the plants, just puts claws in the tent to climb it. He just likes to be "high".


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2015)

Bummer about the balloons dez. I'm surprised she left one.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, we didn't even think twice about the balloons but apparently Twilight likes to play with them, LOL. I don't think it was my other cat, she's too old to play games much anymore. She seems old anyway.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I used the small torch, the big torch, you have no idea how many combinations of heating shit up I did. I'm not using the titanium nail, using the glass one. I heated it for like 2 minutes, with the 3 inch long flame, still wasn't hot enough. Maybe it's because the house is 11c??? IDK. Too fucking complicated.  I don't feel like wasting any more wax.
> 
> I'll just throw some hash in the pipe with a pebble.
> 
> EDIT: I have some parsley... can I season the nail with that?


Jig , went thru the same damn thing, back to smoking the hash in my pipe, seemed like I wasted a full gram or more trying to get the $45 titanium nail going and oh yeah, no one told me I should cure the nail.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 26, 2015)

DST said:


> Sounds like you could have seasoned the nail already with the bits you lost Chuck that glass thing tae fuk man. It's kind of like a Spanish tent, "doesn't do what it says on the tin!"
> To season your nail. Heat the nail until super red hot. Have a small glass of water on the side, using plyers or something, dip the hot nail into the water. Then heat and do 2 dabs, without inhaling, then you are ready to go.....


Hey I dont inhale anything, but how do you get hi?


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Seems like a pretty good deal. Your staying near the airport right? I wonder how much it would be for me since my hotel is so close to the dispensaries. Hell they can just drop me off, I'll find my way. I have a local homie that should be there a few days before me. We're gonna have a blast, bro.


I guess for that weekend they are adding tax on, initially 40 wake up today now 75, fuck it I am still going to do it, be a rock star and go in style. I still get 10% off my dispensary visit. We are defiantly going to have a blast.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

I researched the fact that I had to season my nail, rig whatever - still didn't work very well - I went back to topping bowls with my hash, then I ran out (of hash) weird. I should have a good amount of dry sift and water hash after the run going now. 

Quick newbie question when pollinating a bunch of girls with a male is a fan in front of it plenty or should I like drag the male tops over the girls tops hehe I love it when it sounds so dirty. Thanks MD


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What is the scientific thought behind seasoning the nail? I just go straight from purchase to smoking.


Oh don't get started on all that scientific shit again, lol.....I would hazard a guess at it being like seasoning a good pan, or something to do with making the taste of what you smoke nicer when you start smoking it, the nails are manufactured in some way, and probably not cleaned...who knows. I done it because of a guy I know form the US who has been dabbing for some time was over when I got my first nail....the fukkin sheep that I am!


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

What they say is that it will create a friction base in the nail so the DAB doesn't roll around, so you get the hit without chasing the dab around. Still not for me lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

The purpose of seasoning the nail is to remove any metallic taste that may come across when heating metal. It will also remove the polish. It's just like seasoning a good cast iron pan like @DST said. 

I love to dab, especially low temp dabs with carb cap. The tastes are out of this world!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> What they say is that it will create a friction base in the nail so the DAB doesn't roll around, so you get the hit without chasing the dab around. Still not for me lol.


I dont know about dabbing, but I do know a little about the transference of heat, from soldering components. It seems to me that a clean piece of metal would get hotter faster. 
If your soldering iron isnt cleaned with flux, it just wont get hot enough to melt the metal.
Not sure how any of this matters tho, just tryna stay relevant.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> I researched the fact that I had to season my nail, rig whatever - still didn't work very well - I went back to topping bowls with my hash, then I ran out (of hash) weird. I should have a good amount of dry sift and water hash after the run going now.
> 
> Quick newbie question when pollinating a bunch of girls with a male is a fan in front of it plenty or should I like drag the male tops over the girls tops hehe I love it when it sounds so dirty. Thanks MD


empty bread bag (plastic bag bread comes in) put over branch, twist tie the open end closed around the branch. small hole in end, place pollen in straw, insert straw in hole blow on straw. If using different pollen for different branches,,,change straw & bag

If you want lots of seeds, and only usin one male a fan works great


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

I will give you that one Giggles the few hits I did get with the ceramic had some bomb flavor that I didn't expect.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2015)

What giggs said! I love the carb cap! If the nail is not hot enough the carp cap will somehow make it evaporate anyway.. cool


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Rm3 yeah were pollinating 6 girls with one stout male.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont know about dabbing, but I do know a little about the transference of heat, from soldering components. It seems to me that a clean piece of metal would get hotter faster.
> If your soldering iron isnt cleaned with flux, it just wont get hot enough to melt the metal.
> Not sure how any of this matters tho, just tryna stay relevant.


I'm thinking something in the make up of the titanium makes it heat slower and dissipate quick, not sure on the make up. Damn now I got look it up shit. I do like the sizzler up take rigs I could use that I bet.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2015)

from highly educated TI blog
You want to know the secret to proper seasoning?

Paint the oil on at a fairly mild temperature. Dropping larger amounts on super heated surfaces is less effective as the material tends to vaporize before it has an opportunity to season.

The reason most people have a bad experience with brand new titanium is because they get it way too hot. Titanium and glass have relatively low thermal conductivity levels when compared to materials such as aluminum, steel, or copper. Low thermal conductivity means that it takes longer for the energy to travel through the material, therefore materials with low thermal conductivity also take a longer amount of time to lose that energy, or, cool down.

Borosilicate glass, and quartz alike, have relatively low thermal conductivity values; their values are 1.14 W/(m·K) for borosilicate and 1.3 W/(m·K) for quartz. Pure titanium, in comparison, has a value of 21.9 W/(m·K). What does this mean? Well, for one it means that everyone who told you titanium retains heat better than quartz or glass was wrong, myself included as I have said it in the past without researching it (egg all over my face). Titanium merely heats up faster.

Its easy to see why we could incorrectly assume titanium retains heat longer than glass or quartz because with daily use we notice the titanium gets much hotter after 30 seconds of heating than the glass does. This isn’t because the glass couldn’t retain the heat, its because the glass wasn’t heated long enough to get to temperature in the first place due to its low thermal conductivity value. Look at those numbers again, you would probably want to torch glass or quartz at least 5x longer if not more to reach the same temperature levels you reach with titanium. So the fallacy we have heard so often that “titanium retains heat better than boro or quartz” needs to be corrected to “titanium has a higher thermal conductivity value than boro or quartz”.
I explained all of that so that we could get back to discussing seasoning.

People get brand new titanium way too hot. The thermal conductivity allows it to get hot very quickly and it can still retain heat very well as many of you already know. Dont let the 21.9 value fool you into thinking it cant retain heat, its still relatively low when compared to other high conductor metals like aluminum (237). This means you will need to allow a significant amount of time for your nail to cool before applying your seasoning material.

For the seasoning process to work best the metal needs to be cooled below the materialsleidenfrost point. The leidenfrost point may be slightly different for each material being used and also the vaporization surface is an actual variable. In a study to determine waters leidenfrost point a group determined it to be at 339.8º F for a polished surface, and 505.4º F for a rough surface. This means that with a brand new ti nail there is going to be a much lower temperature point at which your material will experience the leidenfrost effect. This effectively prevents it from being able to season the titanium. The only effect it seems to yield is slightly roughing the surface.

That group study remarked

“Surface deposits left from previous drops tend to serve as vapor nucleation sources when making contact with newly deposited drops. It is intuitively obvious that surface contamination from previous drops will act to increase the roughness on a polished surface”.[source]

So what temperature should you apply it at for best seasoning? Its hard to say an exact number as I haven’t conducted thorough experiments with controlled variables. Water boils around 212º F depending on atmospheric pressure, it’s critical point is 705º F, and it was experiencing the leidenfrost at temperatures as low as 339.8º F on a polished surface. If I were to guess I would say essential oils probably have a slightly higher leidenfrost point than water, but that is only a guess, and I would assume painting and spreading oil on a brand new nail around 400-700º F will season it much more effectively than temperatures exceeding that.

tl;dr

Titanium doesnt retain heat longer than quartz or glass. You’re getting it too hot when you season it.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

A metallic element, titanium is recognized for its high strength-to-weight ratio.[8] It is a strong metal with low density that is quite ductile (especially in an oxygen-free environment),[3] lustrous, and metallic-white in color.[10] The relatively high melting point (more than 1,650 °C or 3,000 °F) makes it useful as a refractory metal. It is paramagnetic and has fairly low electrical and thermal conductivity.[3]


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nice Hydro, quickest I could get to was a wiki lol.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey Rm3 yeah were pollinating 6 girls with one stout male.


You can rub em together or just put boy with girls with fans on, you'll get lots of seeds


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Cool this will be my first not by accident seed run, I will let them do what they do! Thank you. Sweet I should be harvesting both tents just after I get back from Colorado.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2015)

When going for lots of seeds, I usually stick both male and female in a big trash bag. Once sealed up, I shake the male around real good and leave it be for a few days. When I remove the female from the bag I spray with water to help avoid accidental dusting of the rest of my plants that are in the flower room. A large enough clear trash bag would work great but I always have the black ones on hand. I get lots of seeds this way. 

When doing individual branches or buds, I use a bag method similar to RM3 or a makeup brush. I just never thought of using a straw.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> When going for lots of seeds, I usually stick both male and female in a big trash bag. Once sealed up, I shake the male around real good and leave it be for a few days. When I remove the female from the bag I spray with water to help avoid accidental dusting of the rest of my plants that are in the flower room. A large enough clear trash bag would work great but I always have the black ones on hand. I get lots of seeds this way.
> 
> When doing individual branches or buds, I use a bag method similar to RM3 or a makeup brush. I just never thought of using a straw.


I use a makeup brush, when I just want a few seeds


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

I got the two grows separated by two floors in the house, I was thinking of rubbing the tops with the male tops easy enough for me to do. I got a fan right in front of it blowing on the girls I think we will have an awesome amount of seeds, that's the plan for that tent. Next run has a QQ male and 6 girls, all doing well. Clones are going to have to be re potted soon.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> I read this thread daily...religiously..to see this thread so ALIVE..for the first time in a while , is so beautiful..good to see you back AP...got some purty girls in here


Thank you tkufoS! I sure have missed the bud porn, there is always something nice to see here


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Dezracer (Mar 26, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I use a makeup brush, when I just want a few seeds


Yeah, they work good for that.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Here ya go alpha. I went up and took that one just for you.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thank you tkufoS! I sure have missed the bud porn, there is always something nice to see here


Here's one of mine to.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> Here ya go alpha.View attachment 3381143 I went up and took that one just for you.


Beautiful moondance! What's that purdy girls name?


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn just checked out my own picture I guess I got to water when the lights come on.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

Low temp dabs FTW!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Here's one of mine to.
> View attachment 3381146


Awesome oldman! That's great you got a camera  Which girl is that? Is that a doc creation?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome oldman! That's great you got a camera  Which girl is that? Is that a doc creation?


That is Extrema. 
Here are some of Doc's Swamp Wreck. this one is 5'8" Swamp Monster.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

I got this gifted to me in the mail today , I thought it was so cool


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

That my friend is one of my happy accidents. A old school true skunk invaded a trainwreck a few year back and I got Skunked trainwreck x then I crossed it to white widow for Skunk Wreck. Here's the rest of her.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

Bejesus wept, the 600 is like my son, turn your back for 5 minutes and it's all over the freaking shop. Nice nice.

Fireballs been outside for a week and still happy - around 5c today.


F2 mum.
Peace, DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> That is Extrema.
> Here are some of Doc's Swamp Wreck.View attachment 3381147View attachment 3381148 this one is 5'8" Swamp Monster.


Ohh Extrema!! I have a baby extrema clone vegging that I'll be flowering soon as well. That looks like it's going to be a chunky dense nugget plant, very nice, I can't wait to flower mine out  Holy sh*t that swamp monster is huge! Man, I'd run out of head room on that beast, my ceilings are only 6.5' tall lol. Looks like the stretch is over though and the bud set are in high gear so she shouldn't get too much taller, I wish I had more height to work with sometimes, I haven't been able to grow a big plant indoors in quite some time, a grow room upgrade is on the "to do list" in the near future


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Honest opinions for the statement "Made by home growers for home growers." something about it is bugging the shit out of me so I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

@moondance that sounds delicious! Skunk and trainwreck were in my arsenal for years, I can't even imagine how nice that cross must be especially with the widow. The leaves look pretty! Very nice plant!!

nice fireballs dst, I put a plant out in December and it didn't do much for 6 weeks, it didn't look unhealthy but it wouldn't get into flower mode for some reason so I chopped her down  I think my flood light kept coming on or something and screwed up it's light cycle


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ohh Extrema!! I have a baby extrema clone vegging that I'll be flowering soon as well. That looks like it's going to be a chunky dense nugget plant, very nice, I can't wait to flower mine out  Holy sh*t that swamp monster is huge! Man, I'd run out of head room on that beast, my ceilings are only 6.5' tall lol. Looks like the stretch is over though and the bud set are in high gear so she shouldn't get too much taller, I wish I had more height to work with sometimes, I haven't been able to grow a big plant indoors in quite some time, a grow room upgrade is on the "to do list" in the near future


Tightest internodes I've ever had on any plant so far those nugs just stack right up!


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Alpha, that was the first seed of about 1000, clones easy and vigorously, before adding her to breed with the ED I cut 4 tops and stuck them in water 2 weeks later full roots. She will definatly be in the next 600 run, with fireballs tall and short.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

A few seeds might find there way in my luggage on accident.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Phone corrected me she is Widow Skunk Wreck. Soon to be Widows Wreck Dream!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

I like Dream Wrecker Skunk. I have been known to wreck a few dreams


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol yeah Im trying to stay right be genus i guess mom x dad. I think I might try to find the Neon Creeper I have in seed form somewhere, the cut died on me years ago, that shit was cool 30 minutes after you think the buzz is gone Bam on your ass lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm driving to CO for the 4/20 weekend..I hope to meet some of you heads..luckily I have a friend that lives in denver..oh ya..beautiful plant's everybody..some tasty sounding strains in here


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> I'm driving to CO for the 4/20 weekend..I hope to meet some of you heads..luckily I have a friend that lives in denver..oh ya..beautiful plant's everybody..some tasty sounding strains in here


Few of us 600'ers in town for that weekend. Gotta link.
Im looking to score a gg#4 at least. But I got some seriously legendary genetics being put on hold for me hopefully. Fingers crossed. 
Strain hunterz Colorado Edition coming soon...


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Few of us 600'ers in town for that weekend. Gotta link.
> Im looking to score a gg#4 at least. But I got some seriously legendary genetics being put on hold for me hopefully. Fingers crossed.
> Strain hunterz Colorado Edition coming soon...



I'm not looking for anything specific..as I don't have the space to really grow..I'm growing Dog fem and Big Buddah la x cheese currently..I have BB sour k x deep blue beans still waiting..what I plan on doing is sending beans home..and getting baked and meeting some peeps


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

From what I have looked into your smart to drive, you'll have a car, i'm looking at an 1 hr 30 min bus ride to and from the venue so I dont break the bank getting around town. Still searching though learning a ton about the city already.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> Honest opinions for the statement "Made by home growers for home growers." something about it is bugging the shit out of me so I thought I would throw it out there.


As far as I've seen almost all the weed around here is grown at someones home.
I haven't seen any "commercially" produced MJ in many years.
Maybe the old stigma of "homegrown" weed is sticking in your craw but the days
of green uncured leafy stink weed is all but gone I think.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Good Point Oldman.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> From what I have looked into your smart to drive, you'll have a car, i'm looking at an 1 hr 30 min bus ride to and from the venue so I dont break the bank getting around town. Still searching though learning a ton about the city already.



I hope it's a good decision


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

The wife reply to the hotel ride service, I thought you were taking the free shuttle wtf, how do you know they wont take you out and leave you somewhere. I just laughed, shes a riot.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> As far as I've seen almost all the weed around here is grown at someones home.
> I haven't seen any "commercially" produced MJ in many years.
> Maybe the old stigma of "homegrown" weed is sticking in your craw but the days
> of green uncured leafy stink weed is all but gone I think.


Sounds like the closet to "commercial" would be dispensary. Home is where the heart is, imo. I wanna try CO's disp vs black market/ home grown.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Sounds like the closet to "commercial" would be dispensary. Home is where the heart is, imo. I wanna try CO's disp vs black market/ home grown.


Yeah same here the level of attention in each from grow to cure has to be a big difference.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Well just listed a v box for sale for a grand see if I can sell it in a few weeks haha.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea the dispensary bud I see here in oregon is usually pretty shitty cured. Smells usually of hay/straw until you break it open. Definitely the best way IMO to get bud is direct from another grower. Looking forward for that very reason to having Dr.d81 in oregon. Will be awesome being able to trade buds, even more variety never hurts


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

And i know the difference between black market and OMMP here is pretty blurry. I know many growers that have the OMMP and do vend to clubs, (especially concentrates...imo to hide their subpar buds lol) but I do know most of them also do sell blackmarket. I dont see an end to the black market anytime soon here even after full blown legalization. Just a fact of business...why go thru the legal hoops, OUTRAGEOUS taxes, scrutiny in the bookkeeping, etc to be legal when you already have a clientele.

And from what the looks of both washington and oregon framework is to make it easier for corporations/big business to take over the trade and harder for private individuals.


----------



## King Blunt (Mar 26, 2015)

Mostly I just lurk over the threads here and take the knowledge of all the fine RIU growers, and never post..... I need to ask more questions and be less worried about internet security..... Anyways, I too am going to Denver the werkend of the cup. Would be kinda cool for an East Coast guy such as me to get to actually chief/conversate with some of you amazing people. I'm a turtle though, and am always nervous bout leavin my shell haha. Hope to see some of you though!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2015)

DST

Do you still have the Club 600 logo?



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

King Blunt said:


> Mostly I just lurk over the threads here and take the knowledge of all the fine RIU growers, and never post..... I need to ask more questions and be less worried about internet security..... Anyways, I too am going to Denver the werkend of the cup. Would be kinda cool for an East Coast guy such as me to get to actually chief/conversate with some of you amazing people. I'm a turtle though, and am always nervous bout leavin my shell haha. Hope to see some of you though!


Sounds like you're from my neck of the woods King.
My nephew came back from Denver last month and was really unimpressed with the weed quality,
with commercial quantity you can't harvest at each plants peak like we do picking and choosing 
each plant to cut it's all or nothing to them, so if half the plants needed another week to bad. 
The other problem is curing lg amounts of weed, just not easily done. In years past the So. Americans
and Mexicans utilized shed curing like we did with tobacco but there are few places with the climate
here to do this right.
So sorry for the long winded sermon but this is near and dear.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2015)

It's nice to have you speak up King Blunt. We've noticed you hanging out being quiet in the corner for a long time. lol

Hope you have fun in CO.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome aboard King Blunt, were going to have a good old 600 club time in Colorado, wife got me a little steamy earlier, gotta go pack one and smoke her out then dinner yummy. All we know is your King Blunt and all are welcome and protected.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Do you still have the Club 600 logo?
> 
> ...


I have not seen that logo in years


----------



## King Blunt (Mar 26, 2015)

Why thank you Jig, oldman, and moondance. Right on! My neck of the woods it's scary doin what we love.... consequences are kinda rough lol. The other reason I rarely post, I chose the name years ago when I was a youngun, and had that teenage ignorance. Think it comes off as childish IMO. Anyways, I'm excited to speak to you fellows and burn one. I'd say Id bring some of what I have...... but I don't think I'll be driving to Colorado with anything. Just doesn't seem safe, especially as I've never beenwest of IIllinois. The west and it's vast genetics are my new adventure


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hell yeah @King Blunt 600 club CO meeting at 4/20 cup is on now. Im gonna get some nyc dour to the meet too, just in case we dont find the goods. I stay strapped.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have not seen that logo is years


July 2011


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

I might be able to hook you guys up with some people that have some legit genetics while at the cup.

Oh and took a bunch of cuts today. Gonna be flipping the switch on everyone I know is a girl so far


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Seasoning your nail may also be required to remove any volatile metal by-products (radon daughters) that will be released from exposure to extreme heat. Welders are often exposed to these same metal vapors.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

@jigfresh - I just put a flame to a ball of hash until it catches fire and then blow it out. Burns like incense.

Finally figured out how to attach the screen to the curved section of the screen room!









Had to make a big investment in some new tools:



Thank goodness for credit cards!

I start my new job on April 1st 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks good I like it.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @jigfresh - I just put a flame to a ball of hash until it catches fire and then blow it out. Burns like incense.
> 
> Finally figured out how to attach the screen to the curved section of the screen room!
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Mo, lots of back bending in that one!


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 26, 2015)

My cat got eaten by a coyote. His name was cyde his sister bonnie is freeking out. She cant decide weather or not to go outside or not. Sad


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn sorry to hear that, if I was the other cat I wouldn't go out either, not without my 9mm.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

So sorry man! Hug Bonnie and tell her to hang in there.

My wife was putting something out in the trash can on trash night so the cans were out on the street. She saw a coyote and ran to the 91 year old neighbor's house because she was closer to her door than to ours.

We had a squall rainstorm come through last year and this guy ran down our street:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Mar 26, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Trichome pic taken with the new scope. $35 and it works well. Plug and play with VLC media player.
> View attachment 3371862


nice. I want to shrink myself, climb into that nug and swing around like tarzan in the frost jungle


----------



## Figgy (Mar 26, 2015)

Engineers Dream that just went down. Found nanners on this seeded one and said fuck it I'm done with her. Smells beautiful though! This will probably all go to qwiso and hash.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hell yeah @King Blunt 600 club CO meeting at 4/20 cup is on now. Im gonna get some nyc dour to the meet too, just in case we dont find the goods. I stay strapped.



I'm down bro...I hope to bring something..if not I will have money..oh and I'm bringing my girl..I don't wanna look at a bunch of hot ass and then go do it from memory lol


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I might be able to hook you guys up with some people that have some legit genetics while at the cup.
> 
> Oh and took a bunch of cuts today. Gonna be flipping the switch on everyone I know is a girl so far



I would love a hookup..that means I don't have to travel with "too much" 

@figg ..nice lookin plant nevertheless


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

That's crazy seeing a coyote right in town Mo. I live in the boonies kinda and all I've seen are deer. Lots and lots of deer. They come right up to the porch daily, really cool to watch them 

Nice plant figgy, sucks about the nanners but she'll make some nice smoke anyway

I think I'm gonna flip the glue this weekend if I don't end up finding a new place to move, these things Grow like animals. Filled the tent in 16 days! The leaves trip me out, never seen a genetic Trait like it before


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

damn AP those are fuckin beautiful


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> I would love a hookup..that means I don't have to travel with "too much"
> 
> @figg ..nice lookin plant nevertheless


I'll do some talking with them and see if they're willing to meet up with a few of you guys.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'll do some talking with them and see if they're willing to meet up with a few of you guys.



that would be some cool shit


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anything in particular you guys are after?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks tkufoS! It's a real easy strain to grow. Just have to feed her A LOT of food. Never seen a plant eat so many nutes before. I've beat these things up pretty good as well, most branches are topped and cropped and they recover over night, I think I'm going to keep her around a while


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Anything in particular you guys are after?



I would love a skunk..I would love an FAK..I'm looking for beans..I might try driving a couple of cut's..nothing more than I can consume..if need be


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Fruit punch, true berry, high cbd things like that for me.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks tkufoS! It's a real easy strain to grow. Just have to feed her A LOT of food. Never seen a plant eat so many nutes before. I've beat these things up pretty good as well, most branches are topped and cropped and they recover over night, I think I'm going to keep her around a while



I wouldn't be mad if I had those


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> I would love a skunk..I would love an FAK..I'm looking for beans..I might try driving a couple of cut's..nothing more than I can consume..if need be





moondance said:


> Fruit punch, true berry, high cbd things like that for me.


Ok guys ill do some looking. No promises as some of these guys are old hippies and are kinda weird lol. But if not I can for sure get whatever they have and get fresh cuts out to yea. 

I've got that maui cross of mine @moondance


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm "old" and get along with hippies..hell I get along with lotsa people..like I said ..my friend lives in denver so..If that's any consolation..I don't wanna move in with ya..just wanna smoke and get some strains and meet peeps and make some friends


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

See through solar. We NEED this! Solar Windows? Solar windshields? The world would be amazing. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-23/see-through-solar-is-tomorrow-s-threat-to-oil


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> See through solar. We NEED this! Solar Windows? Solar windshields? The world would be amazing.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-23/see-through-solar-is-tomorrow-s-threat-to-oil



that tried to give me a virus...but livin in the valley of the sun...We know this mane


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's a frost report:     30 days into flower. CP, Extrema, CP, Extrema, SW, SW.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys ill do some looking. No promises as some of these guys are old hippies and are kinda weird lol. But if not I can for sure get whatever they have and get fresh cuts out to yea.
> 
> I've got that maui cross of mine @moondance


That's awesome it will be very well cared for. I appreciate you looking out for us, never any guarantees in life but death and taxes lol. This is going to be epic.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

some purty girls you got there oldman..I used to be able to post pics..now my comp goes through someone elses router..so I'm not "allowed"..I will show my pics at the cup though..to any of the RIU 600 heads..hell I hope I have some left to bring with


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> that tried to give me a virus...but livin in the valley of the sun...We know this mane


It might have been just a pop up or something, I don't think bloomberg has virus's on their site (at least I hope not since I use it a lot lol) - But hell yeah!! I can't wait for that to happen! I'm so sick of PG&E electric, i loose sleep over it sometimes lol


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

summer here is a bitch..105+ is coming for me..a/c running like a mutherfucker just to keep it 83f..pop up ? ok..my shit tells me something wants to fuck my hard drive


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Ill be looking for the cookies, og's(ghost,sfv), deathstar, the hype trains. I need to do some side by sides.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

No problem guys. I'll tell them they can meet you guys at the cup and make sure you're cool and you guys can go from there. Need to see which ones are even going. A lot of them are having their own cup before the cup lol. Met some real good people out there.

Forgot to share these pics with yea guys from our last trip out.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Shiskaboy what is the Deathstar like? Looks beautiful.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

I heard about a secret cup but I dont think I got the invite. Well just have a 600 cup.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ill be looking for the cookies, og's(ghost,sfv), deathstar, the hype trains. I need to do some side by sides.


I've got the Hells angel OG, which is what came before the SFV. They are almost identical except I like it way better. 

I've also got cookies lol. I know someone with Death Star. I'm bout to get a cut of some Stardawg


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

Giggs ..that 4th pic..looks like an incredible spot to smoke


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey Shiskaboy what is the Deathstar like? Looks beautiful.


Its a newer one in the clone scene. In CO. Supposedly extremely potent.


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm still trying to make a decision on my first purchase and it's on the list.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got the Hells angel OG, which is what came before the SFV. They are almost identical except I like it way better.
> 
> I've also got cookies lol. I know someone with Death Star. I'm bout to get a cut of some Stardawg


Im all about spreading the weed. If its like that, I will make sure I find some ones you dont have already for us.
Im pretty sure the glue will be at the cup. Its like a "pay it forward" clone only. 
I can get starwdawg, locally, prolly 2 phenos but not sure if they are the same as the clone only cuts (corey, illuminati, kk).
But I should be getting some of the newest stardawg crosses from topdawg, personally, while at the cup. 
Got some shit on hold, son.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

moondance said:


> I'm still trying to make a decision on my first purchase and it's on the list.


That was the one I was gonna get first, its gaining a lot of steam. Prolly already won the peoples choice.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im all about spreading the weed. If its like that, I will make sure I find some ones you dont have already for us.
> Im pretty sure the glue will be at the cup. Its like a "pay it forward" clone only.
> I can get starwdawg, locally, prolly 2 phenos but not sure if they are the same as the clone only cuts (corey, illuminati, kk).
> But I should be getting some of the newest stardawg crosses from topdawg, personally, while at the cup.
> Got some shit on hold, son.



if "anyone" is bringing some beans .. I would like to partake


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Those pictures are beautiful Giggles.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> if "anyone" is bringing some beans .. I would like to partake


Holy grail=UK Cheese


----------



## moondance (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay guys I made a thread in toke and talk for all the Cannabis cup trip talk, plus it can give us a place to organize a meet.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im all about spreading the weed. If its like that, I will make sure I find some ones you dont have already for us.
> Im pretty sure the glue will be at the cup. Its like a "pay it forward" clone only.
> I can get starwdawg, locally, prolly 2 phenos but not sure if they are the same as the clone only cuts (corey, illuminati, kk).
> But I should be getting some of the newest stardawg crosses from topdawg, personally, while at the cup.
> Got some shit on hold, son.


Sounds good bro! Yea the stardawg im getting is the clone only. I've got the glue coming but if you can get it before me then grab that bitch! I'll gladly share whatever I've got. Look up that hells angel OG. That bitch go hard.



tkufoS said:


> if "anyone" is bringing some beans .. I would like to partake


I've got quite a few beans from CO. Got a lot private crosses that I need to dig through.



moondance said:


> Those pictures are beautiful Giggles.


Thanks! Can't wait until we're out there permanently! Every time we go out it gets harder and harder to come back.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Sounds good bro! Yea the stardawg im getting is the clone only. I've got the glue coming but if you can get it before me then grab that bitch! I'll gladly share whatever I've got. Look up that hells angel OG.


I wonder if its the corey stardawg cut, thats the one used in the beans I should be getting.
Stardawg, Legend Og, Triangle kush, crossed up combination.
Looking for a male too


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I wonder if its the corey stardawg cut, thats the one used in the beans I should be getting.
> Stardawg, Legend Og, Triangle kush, crossed up combination.
> Looking for a male too


I'll ask them tomorrow.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey @moondance Ill be getting some high cbd crosses in seed form that I can prob share if yea wanna dig through em. High cbd diesel, High cbd grape stomper and a few others. Will know once I get them.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah hell yeah Giggles thank you, that will greatly reduce what I fly with. Don't need any charges.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> Yeah hell yeah Giggles thank you, that will greatly reduce what I fly with. Don't need any charges.


Aite I'll let you know what I get bro and see how many of each I've got and I'll glady share with ya. I can get ya fresh cuts of that Maui sometime to. I've got access to some real high cbd cuts, like cuts that are pure cbd.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Aite I'll let you know what I get bro and see how many of each I've got and I'll glady share with ya. I can get ya fresh cuts of that Maui sometime to. I've got access to some real high cbd cuts, like cuts that are pure cbd.


I am all for sharing Giggs got to get everyone healthy - it's gotta happen.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Do you still have the Club 600 logo?
> 
> ...


I have a rather old sticker like that, and I am sure my wife has the image on her backed up files somewhere......

Sounds cool you guys will be meeting up. Take some picss to share with the club (and no, we don't need to see yer fizogs!)


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

nice to see the 600 moving again!! Hope all is better then in my garden! Having a slew of equipment issues. I tried to be frugal, biting me in the ass now. one of my stupid 1000 watt ballasts took a shit on me. my 8 inch fan broke last week to! POS cheap shit.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> nice to see the 600 moving again!! Hope all is better then in my garden! Having a slew of equipment issues. I tried to be frugal, biting me in the ass now. one of my stupid 1000 watt ballasts took a shit on me. my 8 inch fan broke last week to! POS cheap shit.


That suck man sorry to hear that, no buddies with spare parts and pieces.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

DST said:


> I have a rather old sticker like that, and I am sure my wife has the image on her backed up files somewhere......
> 
> Sounds cool you guys will be meeting up. Take some picss to share with the club (and no, we don't need to see yer fizogs!)


We will try to represent the 600 with style, class, dignity and all while we are baked off our asses, and yes pictures for all our Brothers and Sisters who will be there in spirit. MD


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

Already borrowing dr.d81s fan lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2015)

Just tried to do a search for the Cannabis Cup Amsterdam 2015, lmfao....all I got was the 2014 Cup. The HT website only takes the years events up to September so who knows if there will be one or not over here. Quite pathetic the link for the 2014 Cup...it has like 4 pictures up there......trully wack!


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> We will try to represent the 600 with style, class, dignity and all while we are baked off our asses, and yes pictures for all our Brothers and Sisters who will be there in spirit. MD



fo' shizzle


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

Revolts work great for me, but Gotham ships fire quick.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Just tried to do a search for the Cannabis Cup Amsterdam 2015, lmfao....all I got was the 2014 Cup. The HT website only takes the years events up to September so who knows if there will be one or not over here. Quite pathetic the link for the 2014 Cup...it has like 4 pictures up there......trully wack!


I have had to dig for information for a week now, but I found you tube videos helped the most lol. thats pretty bad for something that draws the numbers is does.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Already borrowing dr.d81s fan lol.


Much love to Doc and family, but good lookin out doc.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> I have had to dig for information for a week now, but I found you tube videos helped the most lol. thats pretty bad for something that draws the numbers is does.


The more I have been involved in the HT, the more I have found it's an unorganised group of people running a stoners event. All the times we have had booths we have had to hunt for information, ask a million questions because nothing is clear, and in the end get treated like crap.....meanwhile dropping 000's for the priviledge. I have heard the events in the US are often moved, addresses changed, people not informed, etc....how freaking hard is it to communicate with people in this day and age.
To say the 2014 Dam event was a disgrace is giving them credit. I don't blame HT totally but they sure did rally to ensure that no-one would get any refunds on the money they invested....like touting the great Coffeeshop tour as one of their daily events....what? like, unless HT was in the area, no one would be going around coffeeshops, lmfao. The nickle and dimeness sure did come out!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well 6 it's time to smoke some hashish and pass out.

Behave now! Night!


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

DST said:


> The more I have been involved in the HT, the more I have found it's an unorganised group of people running a stoners event. All the times we have had booths we have had to hunt for information, ask a million questions because nothing is clear, and in the end get treated like crap.....meanwhile dropping 000's for the priviledge. I have heard the events in the US are often moved, addresses changed, people not informed, etc....how freaking hard is it to communicate with people in this day and age.
> To say the 2014 Dam event was a disgrace is giving them credit. I don't blame HT totally but they sure did rally to ensure that no-one would get any refunds on the money they invested....like touting the great Coffeeshop tour as one of their daily events....what? like, unless HT was in the area, no one would be going around coffeeshops, lmfao. The nickle and dimeness sure did come out!!!!


I think an international collective competition is going to have to be organized by someone, a creditable, independently judged (not sure who judges now) open to all growers from around the world.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

Night giggs, been a damn fun day today.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well 6 it's time to smoke some hashish and pass out.
> 
> Behave now! Night!



laters


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

I had to share this with yall! Just noticed my home town friends band is starting to get some attention now! They're opening for Apocalyptica and Queensryche soon! So bad ass! Here's a music video from them filmed in my home town, hope yall like it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> I think an international collective competition is going to have to be organized by someone, a creditable, independently judged (not sure who judges now) open to all growers from around the world.


Spanabis cup! I hear it's everything like that except not in the states


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

Might have to go.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Spanabis cup! I hear it's everything like that except not in the states


From what Hydro said, it's not very international though (i.e everything is in Spanish!, lol). That's just Spain though. I am sure the bigger the industry gets the more international these events will become. There's also an ExpoGrow in the North of Spain that we have information on. They reckon they are heavily focused on the French market as it's just over the border. I'd be fukked if I was taking anything over the border from Spain to France after my recent experiences. Highlife also do a Cannabis Cup here in the Netherlands, but that seems to be more focused towards purely Dutch growers.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

DST said:


> From what Hydro said, it's not very international though (i.e everything is in Spanish!, lol). That's just Spain though. I am sure the bigger the industry gets the more international these events will become. There's also an ExpoGrow in the North of Spain that we have information on. They reckon they are heavily focused on the French market as it's just over the border. I'd be fukked if I was taking anything over the border from Spain to France after my recent experiences. Highlife also do a Cannabis Cup here in the Netherlands, but that seems to be more focused towards purely Dutch growers.


Well hell big boat in International waters and we can do just about anything we want right LOL.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2015)

Depends, all boats need to be registered to a country and then fly that flag while at sea, laws at sea are governed by the registered country as far as I am ware.....so lets register a boat in Uruguay


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Depends, all boats need to be registered to a country and then fly that flag while at sea, laws at sea are governed by the registered country as far as I am ware.....so lets register a boat in Uruguay


See the monster Jig let loose LOL.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2015)

Too funny moondance. Yesterday you were nervous about your trip to the cup, now we got you organizing international operations at sea!

Charleston.... that's horrible horrible news. My cats are not 'like family' to me. They are family. I'm very sorry to hear about your little guy. And such a fucking Horrible way for it to end. I don't know if it's possible for you, but I would suggest finding a new friend for bonnie, maybe not right away, but soon. Hopefully she could have some more fellow cat love in her life. Although nothing replaces a sibling.  Really sad. In the past year I've had to tear the family of cats we had apart. We had mom and her four kids. They are now scattered this way and that. The mom and one of the siblings has taken it really hard. The only one left with us cries every day. It tears me up. We also had another mother and daughter combo that had been together since birth, and a few months ago the mom just walked off. After 8 years of being with us. Gone. Her daughter is crushed and constantly looking for her mom.

I really feel for you and little bonnie. She might not go out again, the daughter of the walking mom wont set foot outside now. I'm sorry friend. It's a real shame.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

Right on dst, I would be so screwed doing anything in another language lol. My first doctor here was Spanish and though she spoke English I had trouble understanding, I had to get a new doctor. I took French for a year in high school, j'mapelle jerome. That's all I got lol. I cant wait until the herb becomes more mainstream and every event has translators and all languages can know what is going on. A unity community


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 27, 2015)

Que fucking passa?  Morning guys.. Got some winterized bho purging right now. Looks great so far  Hope yall have a great day!


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Depends, all boats need to be registered to a country and then fly that flag while at sea, laws at sea are governed by the registered country as far as I am ware.....so lets register a boat in Uruguay


I got 5 on it....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

Totally am gonna invest in one of these!

http://www.leafscience.com/2014/02/18/handheld-device-lets-test-verify-cannabis/

*Handheld Device Lets You Test And Verify Your Own Cannabis*

TECH
— FEB 18, 2014






MyDx connects to a mobile app that offers additional features. (Photo: CDx/Youtube)
*A company out of California wants to put a cannabis testing lab in the hands of every consumer.*
The team at CDx is trying to solve one of the medical marijuana industry’s biggest problems: a lack of product safety regulation. It’s not that testing labs don’t exist in California and other legal states, but instead that no law requires dispensaries to use them (except in Colorado).

The solution they've come up with is a handheld device that is slightly larger than an iPhone. It’s called the MyDx, and utilizes electronic nose technology to analyze samples of anything you want.

While the ultimate goal is to allow users to test all that they “eat, drink or inhale,” the company is starting out with cannabis in mind.

The need is definitely there, says Daniel Yazbeck, the main funder of the project.


“People can take the same strain, the same clone, and you won’t get the same product depending on the grower and slightly varying conditions,” he explains.

“So the only way to do this is based on the chemicals and not the name until you get consistency in the industry.”

The MyDx comes with a mobile app that will help consumers track the effects of specific strains. The company also plans to partner with labs across the country in order to leverage lab-verified data.

But there’s a problem, Yazbeck says. The device is expensive to produce, and most consumers aren’t likely to pay more than a couple hundred dollars for the ability to test their own medicine.

That’s why the company launched a crowdfunding campaign last month, which has so far been successful at hitting its first target. If all goes well, the company hopes to ship its first batch of MyDx devices by December.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2015)

I want to be able to get My Kool Aid Kush and Dog tested while in CO, but i would think its pretty expensive, huh?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2015)

It's about time for another bowl. I wonder what his strains will be.

*New hit? Country singer Willie Nelson plans to launch his own brand of marijuana*

*Willie's Reserve will represent Nelson's 'personal morals and convictions'*
*In addition to the cannabis, there will be branded bongs and stores as well*
*Storefronts should feel like 'anti-Walmart' and they will launch in 2016*
*Nelson, 81, revealed his plans at fundraiser during SXSW in Austin, Texas*
By Evan Bleier For Dailymail.com
Published: 09:37 EST, 27 March 2015 | Updated: 09:45 EST, 27 March 2015



It may have always been on his mind, but country singer Willie Nelson only recently announced he plans to create and sell his own brand of marijuana. 
The singer's personal brand of weed will be called Willie's Reserve and it could be available as soon as 2016.
Nelson, 81, revealed his plans at the Heartbreaker Banquet, a fundraiser which is held during South by Southwest in Austin, Texas.
Scroll down for video 






Willie Nelson, 81, revealed his pot plans at a fundraiser during South by Southwest in Austin, Texas






The country singer will create a brand of marijuana called Willie's Reserve and bring it to market in 2016






Brand will represent Nelson's 'personal morals and convictions' and be sold from 'anti-Walmart' storefronts

After Nelson let the cat out of the bag, his spokesman revealed details about Willie's Reserve to the Daily Beast.
The brand will represent Nelson's 'personal morals and convictions' and it will be sold from storefronts that feel like 'the anti-Walmart', according to Bowman. 
The plan is to open stores in states like Colorado, Washington and Alaska.
Bowman said: 'He wants it to be something that's reflective of his passion.
'Ultimately, it's his. But it was developed by his family, and their focus on environmental and social issues, and in particular this crazy war on drugs, and trying to be a bright light amongst this trail as we're trying to extract ourselves from the goo of prohibition.'
He added that growers who meet Nelson's standards for quality will have the chance to peddle their wares next to Willie's Reserve. 
Bowman said: 'Let's just call it the anti-Walmart model. 
'Personally, internally, that's what we call it. 
'A certain standard by which growers have to account for carbon and such, in a way that empowers small growers who are doing the right thing.
'It will be like when you walk into a Whole Foods store.'
Bob Marley's family capitalized on the deceased reggae legend's popularity by announcing a 'global cannabis brand' called Marley Natural, according to the Cannabist. 
The brand, which is slated to launch later this year, will 'honor the life and legacy of Bob Marley as well as his belief in the benefits of cannabis' by offering 'heirloom Jamaican cannabis strains' inspired by those the singer enjoyed.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3014706/Willie-Nelson-launch-marijuana-brand-announces-SXSW.html#ixzz3VbNHuSxd 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Totally am gonna invest in one of these!
> 
> http://www.leafscience.com/2014/02/18/handheld-device-lets-test-verify-cannabis/
> 
> ...


http://rollitup.org/t/cdx-life-presents-mydx-the-first-handheld-device-to-instantly-test-cannabis-samples.789063/unread


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/cdx-life-presents-mydx-the-first-handheld-device-to-instantly-test-cannabis-samples.789063/unread


I know 2 people with them bro and they have had nothing but good results. Matter of fact I got to see one in person while out in CO. Sure they wont compare to a GAS test but it's a huge step in the right direction.

Here's some shots of it for ya guys. Not just an article, these are from my buddy who has one.
  
And here's some test results from a GG4 sample
   
We tested twice and got almost identical results each time. We also only paid 200 to get in and will be receiving the retail version this summer.


----------



## moondance (Mar 27, 2015)

Good Morning 600 club, Happy Friday to you all, holy shit it's Friday already cool. MD


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

So I guess it's okay for the DEA to fund sex parties but not allow us to grow a plant...

http://abcnews.go.com/US/dea-sex-parties-funded-drug-cartels-ig-report/story?id=29925411&google_editors_picks=true

*DEA 'Sex Parties' Funded by Drug Cartels, IG Report Says*
Mar 26, 2015, 12:05 PM ET
By JACK DATE
JACK DATEMore From Jack »








A sign with a DEA badge marks the entrance to the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) Museum in Arlington, Va., Aug. 8, 2013.
Jonathan Ernst/Reuters



Senior Drug Enforcement Administration agents working overseas allegedly participated in “sex parties” with prostitutes funded by drug cartels, according to a newly-released Department of Justice Inspector General report on the handling of sexual misconduct allegations by law enforcement agencies.

The conduct occurred over a period of years, according to the report. In addition to soliciting prostitutes, the foreign officers interviewed for the report allege three DEA supervisory special agents were “provided money, expensive gifts, and weapons from drug cartel members."

Some DEA agents who participated in the parties denied knowing about cartel involvement, but the IG report says “information in the case files suggested they should have known the prostitutes in attendance were paid with cartel funds.”



US National Guardsman and His Cousin Arrested for Trying to Join ISIS


The sex parties occurred in government leased living quarters where “agents’ laptops,BlackBerry devices and other government-issued equipment were present,” posing a security risk and “potentially exposing them to extortion, blackmail, or coercion.”

In another instance, two DEA special agents allegedly solicited prostitutes for a farewell party for a senior DEA official.

That official, an acting assistant regional director, allegedly had “sexual relations with prostitutes” and there were “allegations operational funds were used to pay for the party and the prostitutes,” according to the report.

The report also alleges that one prostitute was assaulted by someone associated with DEA supervisors following a payment dispute. The report was critical of DEA’s treatment of allegations of sexual misconduct, often dealing with incidents as local management issues and not reporting information up the chain of command.

The report also looked at allegations of misconduct against the U.S. Marshals Service, ATF and the FBI.

One case of alleged sexual harassment involved an FBI “Supervisory Management and Program Analyst’s repeated unprofessional behavior, including cornering his subordinates in their cubicles and displaying the size of his genitals by tightening his pants,” the report details. Subordinates of that employee endured his conduct for 3 years before it was reported to headquarters. The analyst was eventually suspended, demoted and reassigned to another office.

The Department of Justice said in a statement that it is working “with the law enforcement components to ensure a zero tolerance policy on sexual harassment and misconduct is enforced


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2015)

Tax dollars hard at work. 


I've been reading lots of bad press about mj lately too,,, probably funded by the DEA, ATF and big pharma.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I know 2 people with them bro and they have had nothing but good results. Matter of fact I got to see one in person while out in CO. Sure they wont compare to a GAS test but it's a huge step in the right direction.
> 
> Here's some shots of it for ya guys. Not just an article, these are from my buddy who has one.
> View attachment 3381812 View attachment 3381813 View attachment 3381814
> ...


Why are people asking if it is just pulling info from a database? Do you have to tell it its GG#4, or do you put an unknown sample and it tell you its prolly gg#4 by matching to a database?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

nothing ever happens to them though is the problem. Justice these days is entirely based on the amount of money given to the lawyers/fines. Hell the CIA was proven to be one of the largest importers of cocaine into the country in the 80s. Big pharma companies REGULLARLY get charged for atrocities as well but never see in the inside of a jail cell. Such as Vioxx (arthritis meds) that cause heart attacks. They have several hundred cases of severe heart attacks and a few deaths...900 million dollar fine. The more research behind the curtain...the more clear it is how badly a revolution is needed in the current status quo. You can give people heart attacks and get away with a fine (900 million on a multi billion dollar company is nothing) but heaven forbid you grow a plant.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Why are people asking if it is just pulling info from a database? Do you have to tell it its GG#4, or do you put an unknown sample and it tell you its prolly gg#4 by matching to a database?


The database is built by users who input their samples to. It's all stored and that way later down the road a patient could know for sure they are for sure getting the right meds. Can also make sure there's no mold, bacteria, pesticides used etc. 

It's a great leap in the right direction and I'm glad to have s hand in the testing phase. They are still working kinks out. Just released some new updates. Runs similar to iOS. 

But when you think about it what isn't in an database anymore.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I want to be able to get My Kool Aid Kush and Dog tested while in CO, but i would think its pretty expensive, huh?


Testing is limited to home testing in CO, patients are not allowed to test their flowers or anything in a lab, you have to be a dispensary owner. Such a dumb law.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

all in all, most the states seem to very much wanna make sure its big business running it. They don't want grows in the suburbs, they want massive ones in warehouses run by bureaucrats paying their interests


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> all in all, most the states seem to very much wanna make sure its big business running it. They don't want grows in the suburbs, they want massive ones in warehouses run by bureaucrats paying their interests


Eh, there's some pretty good sized co-ops and shit in CO that my buddy's run and it's about the love of the plant.

But sure there is those as well. It's gonna take awhile to get all the kinks out but we are headed in the right direction.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2015)

DST

Looks like you need to re-set your timers.

Amsterdam thrown into complete chaos as massive power cut takes out trains, trams and planes for hours 

Lights were coming back on across Amsterdam after a power outage on Friday morning caused blackouts across the city, affecting its airport, hospitals, public transport and its financial district.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2015)

I was wondering why he wasn't returning my emails LOL jk


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

The LA Cup is going to be the new Amsterdam cup! It is very well organized now and the old hippies are starting to show off some of their California girls!







You know us californicators - we are just gigolos (for you de Rodriguez) 







Ah Fooey







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been to the edge, I took a look down...






hahahahaha!

Have a great weekend brothers!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 27, 2015)

Just planted some new seeds for my quick spring run. Engineers dream seed has 2 tap roots! Hopefully good things to come


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

hello all club 600. Got my ballast replaced, ended up buying a brand new one from the grow store. only 85 bucks, so back up and rolling. One day of fubar lighting, and back on track now. Shouldn't stress em to much. 

Got myself a motorcycle today to

Anyway,

hope everyone is doing fuckin awesome

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2015)

It's good day in the neighborhood......

*Indonesian cops burn 1,000 pounds of seized marijuana, fumes get whole neighborhood high *
BY  Lee Moran 
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
Friday, March 27, 2015, 10:18 AM







Scott Harms/Getty Images/iStockphoto
*Indonesian cops seized more than 1,000 pounds of marijuana, and then burned the entire stash. Many locals felt the effects, including an “unusual” feeling.*
A whole Indonesian neighborhood ended up getting high after cops burnt a 1,100-pound mountain of seized marijuana nearby.
Dope worth $1 million was sent up in smoke close to the police HQ in the Tangerang district of Jakarta, reports Asia One.
But fumes from the bonfire, which was started by mask-wearing officers, spread over nearby homes.
Locals and journalists covering the blaze reported feeling buzzed, dizzy and "unusual" after inhaling the potent fog, reports Science Times.
"I got a headache because I wasn't wearing a mask," said a resident named Deden. Another journalist reported having to "sit down and have a cup of tea" to recover.
Cops also destroyed 4-pounds of confiscated crystal meth and 2,538 ecstasy pills in the day of action on March 11.
Those narcotics were not believed to have been burned, however. It's unclear how they were disposed.
A spokesman for Indonesia's National Narcotics Agency insisted that inhaling the fumes would "not lead to any long-term health problems," reports Asia One.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

Fuck ya, we have another 3 more girl fireballs! They are starting to pop off like wild fire! I might be flipping more than I planned!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hello all club 600. Got my ballast replaced, ended up buying a brand new one from the grow store. only 85 bucks, so back up and rolling. One day of fubar lighting, and back on track now. Shouldn't stress em to much.
> 
> Got myself a motorcycle today to
> 
> ...


What bike did you get?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

Can't wait to see how that turns out figgy. I don't think I've seen two tap roots before.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2015)

honda magna v45


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2015)

Haha cof I just signed on to share that


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Haha cof I just signed on to share that
> 
> View attachment 3382191


Funny I had just read that article earlier today. The power of the internet....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2015)

Love me some internet


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

The internet has introduced me to some real good people and has let me be heard. It also has landed me a job. So yes I love the internet as well!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wahoo just got news that next week I will be getting the Glue!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Wahoo just got news that next week I will be getting the Glue!!!!! Yay!!!!


sounds tasty..never had it..hoping to @ 4/20ish..man ..you have the crazibest assortment of strains..yes crazibest


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

The Fireballs are something else giggles I took extra cuts to be safe and I got a ton of cuts now, the next run is going to be fireballs 1 and 2 along with skunked widow. Mmmmmmm


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> Looks like you need to re-set your timers.
> 
> ...


I wasn't even aware until my wife told me last night....our hood must have a special backup generator as we had no power problems...just a slow internet...1st World problems eh!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> sounds tasty..never had it..hoping to @ 4/20ish..man ..you have the crazibest assortment of strains..yes crazibest


Lol thanks. It helps to have good people from CO. Those are just my clone onlys. Haven't even touched the shit load of beans I was gifted! 



moondance said:


> The Fireballs are something else giggles I took extra cuts to be safe and I got a ton of cuts now, the next run is going to be fireballs 1 and 2 along with skunked widow. Mmmmmmm


Yea there is some real keepers in there I'm thinking. So far have 10 girls. A few of them I've got my eye on that look promising.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2015)

BB gear just came!!! now I'm set for a years growing.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> BB gear just came!!! now I'm set for a years growing.


I wish an order would last me that long......  

Oh well lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I wish an order would last me that long......
> 
> Oh well lol.


Right now I have gear from BB, Ceres, Female, Humboldt so I'll 
have a good menu to work with.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Right now I have gear from BB, Ceres, Female, Humboldt so I'll
> have a good menu to work with.


Right now I've got gear from well lots of places lol. I honestly can't remember the last time I placed an order. 

I' just got a bunch of private stock from breeders in CO that I'm looking to tear into 

Also got some nice cbd crosses and cuts that I was talking to @moondance about and I'd be willing to share some with you as well for your son.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Right now I've got gear from well lots of places lol. I honestly can't remember the last time I placed an order.
> 
> I' just got a bunch of private stock from breeders in CO that I'm looking to tear into
> 
> Also got some nice cbd crosses and cuts that I was talking to @moondance about and I'd be willing to share some with you as well for your son.


Cool, CBD dominant strains are always welcome.
We all know you can never have too many beans.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm excited for a high cbd diesel and a high cbd grape stomper beans to pop.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm excited for a high cbd diesel and a high cbd grape stomper beans to pop.


Grape Stomper sounds good I haven't had any "grape" strains yet.
Most of what I grow has been along the Kush / Afghan lines, I like
a lot of the strains from No. India and the Kush range.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok, Ok I hate to say it but I must pass the "loud" title over to the "dour". 
The Dog has held it down for a while but this dour is way louder.
But the potency on the Dog is still number 1.
Its funny how the smell cuts right through the other, then the same thing with the effects, just in reverse.
Smoking Kool Aid right now tho.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ok, Ok I hate to say it but I must pass the "loud" title over to the "dour".
> The Dog has held it down for a while but this dour is way louder.
> But the potency on the Dog is still number 1.
> Its funny how the smell cuts right through the other, then the same thing with the effects, just in reverse.
> Smoking Kool Aid right now tho.


I had one Dog S1 that took my breath away when chopping. I literally had to back up from the table multiple times due to the heavy stank. Good stuff!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

I think you guys would enjoy my maui cross and a few other cuts I've acquired. 

I'm excited as shit to flower out this new batch. It's going to be epic. Prob gonna be some big trees in there lol. Some of them are 30" already


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I think you guys would enjoy my maui cross and a few other cuts I've acquired.
> 
> I'm excited as shit to flower out this new batch. It's going to be epic. Prob gonna be some big trees in there lol. Some of them are 30" already


Damn son! Hopefully those 30"ers are indicas.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Damn son! Hopefully those 30"ers are indicas.


Lol hybrids. All good they'll fit  

I'm cool with 5-6 ft trees


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

I found Bonnie my alive cat eating my marijuana today. she gets hairballsand cough s a lot hopefully it will help her. Clyde definitely got eaten by a coyote, as it happened to my neighbor's cat as well. I live in a log home outside suburbs. the deer in my avatar showed up at my last plant.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy....f*** no they are not indica. MY lazy ass did not clone or order seeds therefore growing Jack Herer unstable pheno in south fukin carolina because we are stuck back in 1950


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy Yep. 3 feet by 3 feet ..unfortunately this jack off is yielding what one square foot of indica woud have and it has taken forever...PLUS. they shrivel uplike a squirrel's nuts in December when you hange them


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Lol hybrids. All good they'll fit
> 
> I'm cool with 5-6 ft trees


Im learning and if you see I have been on here for a long time. where I live I cant be an expert. but I believe I am a 1% R


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> So sorry man! Hug Bonnie and tell her to hang in there.
> 
> My wife was putting something out in the trash can on trash night so the cans were out on the street. She saw a coyote and ran to the 91 year old neighbor's house because she was closer to her door than to ours.
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 28, 2015)

Thought I'd share this video. I want this tool for the garden! Most badass thing I've seen for a manual till in a while.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 28, 2015)

Talked to my old lady she agreed to let me run the rest of my (fem) dog seeds but I recently put my 2x4 and 4x4 together and I'm left with no tent to veg I do have a closet I could throw some CLF's in but I'm really not sure which route to take on this one fellas I see two options

1.drop dry seeds into wet root riot plugs and put into flower tent in the back corner not getting much light 

2. Drop dry seeds into wet root riot plugs and put them under a aerogarden cfl light ? Should I heat mat them ?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2015)

Engineers Dream's last minutes. Beautiful blue/purple hues to the buds. She was the mutant runt of this grow, but I think she turned out alright.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

looks great Figgy
nice job


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just a lil D-O-G.....


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2015)

This Strawberry Blue had a nice fatty all up in her!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy said:


> This Strawberry Blue had a nice fatty all up in her!
> View attachment 3382999


That's not a fatty, that's a donkey dick


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2015)

Engineers Dream twins. I gotta pull one, but which? Transplant? I'll sleep on it.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't pull either one, the strongest one will survive, eventually the other one will shadow over the other and it will die off. Just let it roll  @Figgy


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy said:


> This Strawberry Blue had a nice fatty all up in her!
> View attachment 3382999


Nice cola Figgy!!! 
Always pull the weak one, then dip the root in clone jell and transplant! (lol)


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2015)

those plants are awesome figgy!!!


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

You got room Figgy, come on those could be fiery twins with some new pheno's. Okay peer pressure over lol. I hope everyone's having a fantastic weekend. Peace MD


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Talked to my old lady she agreed to let me run the rest of my (fem) dog seeds but I recently put my 2x4 and 4x4 together and I'm left with no tent to veg I do have a closet I could throw some CLF's in but I'm really not sure which route to take on this one fellas I see two options
> 
> 1.drop dry seeds into wet root riot plugs and put into flower tent in the back corner not getting much light
> 
> ...


Closet with CFL's sounds nice and cozy till you can move them on up. If it's cool at all yeah heat mat them, helped my clones a lot.


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Engineers Dream's last minutes. Beautiful blue/purple hues to the buds. She was the mutant runt of this grow, but I think she turned out alright.
> View attachment 3382857 View attachment 3382858 View attachment 3382859


i wish one of mine would do that already LOL, Fantastic job!


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

Had to play a little catch up, spent the day with the wife.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

It depends if its going to under 55 for while. I wouldent but i always put gallon HOT jugs of water.around Them. My first book on herb tought me that. Outdoor it heats up during the day and radiates heat during night , when roots are cool.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> It depends if its going to under 55 for while. I wouldent but i always put gallon HOT jugs of water.around Them. My first book on herb tought me that. Outdoor it heats up during the day and radiates heat during night , when roots are cool.


me 2...NOT YOUR WIFE though


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> i wish one of mine would do that already LOL, Fantastic job!


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy that was to you. I have never been part of an internet site. Just this one, fivevyears) but im still bad


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 28, 2015)

new 3 weeks into bloom pics will be up on monday please visit my journal...
in a 5x6 area would u guys recomend using 2 600 watt hps or 3 400's? i prefer 600's over the 1,000 because i can put them closer to the canopy, and penetration has been better w the 600's than the 1,000.. so u think 3 400;s may be better than the 2 6's same wattage??

https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-pic-journal.850252/page-6#post-11356361


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

My roots stay around 62 in the dark and 70 with lights on. Maybe Im not cool enough.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Was that from seed 12 hrs?


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> new 3 weeks into bloom pics will be up on monday please visit my journal...
> in a 5x6 area would u guys recomend using 2 600 watt hps or 3 400's? i prefer 600's over the 1,000 because i can put them closer to the canopy, and penetration has been better w the 600's than the 1,000.. so u think 3 400;s may be better than the 2 6's same wattage??
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-pic-journal.850252/page-6#post-11356361


I love my 600, does the trick without cooking lol.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> My roots stay around 62 in the dark and 70 with lights on. Maybe Im not cool enough.


You know what i meant. Obviously we know how to take an infared thermometor and check but..we also know root temp needs to be higher..i was just saying because we have a cold front mooving in where my ladies are. Just going to ber a day or two and it will be fine. Dont know your sitch


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> Was that from seed 12 hrs?


If me no, I vegged up for 2 months clf / 250 mh and 1 month 600 then into flower.


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

I am nicely tucked in a basement. Were back in the freeze too.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> I love my 600, does the trick without cooking lol.


Right. My 1000 was overkill. Than god i had sun blazer 8 inch etc. had better buds on my 6. I only used the 1 k lastb4 weeks


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

I am running bare bulb vertical and the girls love the hell out of it.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Engineers Dream's last minutes. Beautiful blue/purple hues to the buds. She was the mutant runt of this grow, but I think she turned out alright.
> View attachment 3382857 View attachment 3382858 View attachment 3382859


its unreal. Makes me want to throw in towel. It was probobly easy to grow hugh. I love coco and have gotten used toit. Was that a difficult strain. Did it eat alot. How long flower?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Couple more Fireballs.
  Couple Tahoe OG


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

Here was my test ED , in a 3 gallon round pot, under 600 bare bulb(old bulb) topped to hell and abused, my go to daytime pain meds right now.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2015)

y'all just make me even more excited to pop my jakes dreams!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pretty sure I've got a pack of untouched ED beans laying around somewhere.....


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

There's just no getting around solid genetics, you guys at BB rocked it, Psycho Killer just keeps getting better the longer it cures!

That's what I am tokin on tonight hehe.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2015)

wet dreams



super silver haze x jabbas


Blue moonshine x OG larry


super silver haze x jabbas



Grand daddy balls


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

Very solid branches, very healthy looking very tasty.


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

I love porn night in the 600.


----------



## moondance (Mar 28, 2015)

oops
ever popular puppy on a snow pile LOL, good guard doggie.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2015)

Girl Scout Cookies Bagseed before the flip


----------



## moondance (Mar 29, 2015)

So done trying to help noobs for awhile not worth it. No more leaving the 600 again for me lol.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2015)

looking good everyone! I agree, porn night in the 600 is always good 

Stay free stay high


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 29, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Engineers Dream twins. I gotta pull one, but which? Transplant? I'll sleep on it.
> View attachment 3383007


I split my twins up at the same stage and they are both growing happy and healthy  but i might of got lucky i don't know but two for the price of one so i was happy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn nice porn in here!! Stunning 

Heres some water hash I made with zero water agitation, what a trip ! 

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Girl Scout Cookies Bagseed before the flip
> View attachment 3383081



OOOHHH..I want 1


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn nice porn in here!! Stunning
> 
> Heres some water hash I made with zero water agitation, what a trip !
> 
> ...



beautiful man


----------



## moondance (Mar 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn nice porn in here!! Stunning
> 
> Heres some water hash I made with zero water agitation, what a trip !
> 
> ...


Zero agitation nice, did you do a pour through or....?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks tkufoS  

Moondance, its a method created a few weeks ago during a stoned epiphany. I call it alpha tech aka glacier hash. Submerge the material 100% under water (use something to weigh it down because it floats) and then freeze it into a block of ice. Take out of freezer then pour through the work bag and into a 25u catch bag. 8% yield on first run but haven't tried a second run, but I'm sure the yield can be better once I work some kinks out. I know it's unorthodox and goes against some theories


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

I forgot the let it thaw part, after taking out of the freezer lol


----------



## moondance (Mar 29, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks tkufoS
> 
> Moondance, its a method created a few weeks ago during a stoned epiphany. I call it alpha tech aka glacier hash. Submerge the material 100% under water (use something to weigh it down because it floats) and then freeze it into a block of ice. Take out of freezer then pour through the work bag and into a 25u catch bag. 8% yield on first run but haven't tried a second run, but I'm sure the yield can be better once I work some kinks out. I know it's unorthodox and goes against some theories
> 
> View attachment 3383149


Why you little bastard, I mean that in the nicest way. I learn something everyday!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2015)

so simple and common sense it should be illegal


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning guys


----------



## Figgy (Mar 29, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> its unreal. Makes me want to throw in towel. It was probobly easy to grow hugh. I love coco and have gotten used toit. Was that a difficult strain. Did it eat alot. How long flower?


Not too bad to grow. I noticed last night there was a nanner on that ED as well as lots on my seeded one. Gotta watch out for those. I was not expecting them. I fed .6-.8 EC every watering during flower. The other was feed at .8-1.6. She flowered for around 62 days I think. Here's the journal: http://rollitup.org/t/figgys-growing-engineers-dream-fruit-punch-and-strawberry-blue.853710/


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2015)

Went into town today, and there was a parade. Not sure about the outfits though...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Went into town today, and there was a parade. Not sure about the outfits though...
> 
> View attachment 3383226


All those damn Spanish racists! Someone needs to call Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackon,


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Juple sure has exploded....


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn that is crazy Jig... Are you high yet?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Damn that is crazy Jig... Are you high yet?
> View attachment 3383243


I am, I am!!! Started about 40 minutes ago! 

Trippy paper! I think being high helps make it look cooler lol!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Went into town today, and there was a parade. Not sure about the outfits though...
> 
> View attachment 3383226


Southern part of Spain?


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2015)

Hehe funny. Ive gotten about 30 packs of joint paper and it all sucks.. I use the blue smoking paper..


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

Not bad,but I do not like listening too my buds screaming
  

Clipped a fresh nug off a plant,wish I had a video....cause that bud,was actually whistling 
 
Ima turn her heat down,on the next fresh nug...220


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosin Tech! A tech that has been around forever that just resurfaced. I find my best yields came from around 300 and press for 2-3 seconds.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Rosin Tech! A tech that has been around forever that just resurfaced. I find my best yields came from around 300 and press for 2-3 seconds.


Yeah,for dry nugs...that is good

For them fresh nugs,200 maybe lil less is going to be perfect.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,for dry nugs...that is good
> 
> For them fresh nugs,200 maybe lil less is going to be perfect.


I've had almost same results with fresh. 260-300 is about where it's at. Still retains terp profile but doesn't lose yield....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

But then again I've got better things to do then be pressing my flower all day and scraping resin....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm lost as to what's happening there lol

Ap, I was also lost as to how you went about passing a block of ice through the filter bags haha.
One downside I see in this method is the amount of time the trichomes spent in the water, breaks down terpins supposedly.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2015)

I got my hands on something. Little pot fairy flew bye. Luckily the cat didn't catch it. Lol... woke up to hear a bird hit a window, by the time I went out to see what it was, there was a cat walking off with it.

Here's some not as fear inducing pics.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning all, let's fuk this day in tha butt! Been busy as hell out here.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Seems like a lot of work to me really. I'm cool with throwing it in a working bag and stirring for 5 min or so and then drain. I've also stopped putting it in chunks to dry and now skip the grading and sifting stage. Film dry tech baby!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2015)

Love the pics Jig. When ya coming back stateside?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Good morning all, let's fuk this day in tha butt! Been busy as hell out here.


I don't mind getting dirty


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

Fireball & mountain gorilla


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2015)

@curious old fart... you would be correct.

whodat I come back for a week in april to apply for my visa. Then again sometime in May to hopefully pick up the visa once it's approved. After that, anyones guess....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2015)

We'll try and get together before ya go for good hopefully... Who knows I might see you out in Spain!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

I came in like a wrecking ball....


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

I was on my way out the door to buy some habanero peppers for a miticide spray, and remembered I used to collect hot sauce's, & I have a bottle of pure capsaicin. I was 
wondering if it might work?

 

??


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2015)

Should work I would guess. I'd try it on a test (non mj) plant first just to be safe,,, mix in water with biodegradable dish soap or some kind of wetting agent.


Shouuuuuld be fine really.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2015)

JTR wake n' bake


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2015)

Cant decide:
*Sensi SK x Oasis - Shoreline*
*Thai Sativa x Chocolope Haze - ChocoLoco*
*OG Kush SVF x Bubba Kush pre ‘98 - Xtreme Kush*

Think ill start up some chocoloco. Foods here! Thank someone, im starving


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

Just noticed the ingredients in the pure cap is - capsaicin in vegetable oil.
so I'm not gonna use.
Gonna have to get some fresh hab's & re-up on the mighty wash I guess


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I'm lost as to what's happening there lol
> 
> Ap, I was also lost as to how you went about passing a block of ice through the filter bags haha.
> One downside I see in this method is the amount of time the trichomes spent in the water, breaks down terpins supposedly.


Just a longer process too vapeing....

That was my first time doing it,I want that trim hash tastes...that fiskar hash.....that is the best tastes in hash....IMO 

This stuff is ok,bu not close at all...to some good fiskar hash


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2015)

Vegetable oil is in many organic pest deterrents. I would use it. Add it with a little Dr Bonners soap or Coco wet in hot water, shake well and spray some test leaves. You can even use dish soap - just dip a toothpick in it and stir the pepper solution with the soapy toothpick. Any more than that might damage the plant.

I got more of the screen room done!





Hey Jig - Do they have good BBQ there hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think they do BBQ here really. The have rotisserie chicken places all over though. And about a million Tapas spots. It's funny though cuz the few houses I've seen all have big BBQ's somewhere on the property, so they must cook on the grill... just don't know what they cook on there, and I don't think they use what we know as BBQ sause. And if you're going to do BBQ without the BBQ sause... what's the point? 

Nice work on the screen room.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Vegetable oil is in many organic pest deterrents. I would use it. Add it with a little Dr Bonners soap or Coco wet in hot water, shake well and spray some test leaves. You can even use dish soap - just dip a toothpick in it and stir the pepper solution with the soapy toothpick. Any more than that might damage the plant.
> 
> I got more of the screen room done!
> 
> ...


The garden looks stellar Mo.
Im to far into flower I think for an oil base.
gonna go with hab"s, garlic,& dish soap...

 
for bob's bugs....

 
and for bob's bitchen salsa..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2015)

Too funny how that sause has the protective case to put the smaller bottle into. Must be fucking serious.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Too funny how that sause has the protective case to put the smaller bottle into. Must be fucking serious.


I have a couple that I "had" to sign a release to buy..lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

moondance said:


> Why you little bastard, I mean that in the nicest way. I learn something everyday!


Lol! Me too brotha, I feel like a new born in this world some times heh 



genuity said:


> Not bad,but I do not like listening too my buds screaming
> View attachment 3383273 View attachment 3383274
> 
> Clipped a fresh nug off a plant,wish I had a video....cause that bud,was actually whistling
> ...


mmmm rosin!! I broke my gf's hair iron thingy on my last attempt 



whodatnation said:


> I'm lost as to what's happening there lol
> 
> Ap, I was also lost as to how you went about passing a block of ice through the filter bags haha.
> One downside I see in this method is the amount of time the trichomes spent in the water, breaks down terpins supposedly.


lol, when I re-read the post I was like, hmm that doesn't sound like it would work lol! I've heard the same as well about loss of terps in water. I can't honestly say one way or the other as I've used the same trim for a normal wash as well, and they are extremely close in smell/ taste and even consistency/ texture. I think a flash freeze would be the best route to go, but I don't have one of those freezers  I need to try with fresh trim to see if it comes out as good as a normal fresh bubble run. My trim was pretty old that I used


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn Gen! Those are freaking monsters! What's the mountain gorilla? That sounds like something I've love to try out, is that one of your creations?


----------



## moondance (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking good this Sunday everyone. I have to up pot everything today, PK that got left in the jug a water under the tables got full roots. I may have to switch to this cloning method it rocks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Got moved in and unpacking now. Picked up some coco for the indoor and some soil for some autos DC sent me. I will get some picks up tonight if I can.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Put a shit load of seeds in water last night


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats doc! Glad you're all moved in! Talk about taking weight off the shoulders, now it's good vibes for smooth sailing to you bud


----------



## Figgy (Mar 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got moved in and unpacking now. Picked up some coco for the indoor and some soil for some autos DC sent me. I will get some picks up tonight if I can.


Yep, time to get to "work"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's a little slide show I put together of the gg4 veg. 19 days and the flower starts tonight. Will be using some nutes I've not used before, maxibloom.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

And the switch has been flipped, lets see what these bitches do!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

Doobie is good guys! Just heard from him and he has been researching video gear.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well Doobie is clearly alive and well! Looks like he's been busy with his new video camera and production career! Hope you can at least come say hi brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, he's been posting video's for quite sometime now. Matter of fact I posted that he was fine and working with his new camera about a week or so ago....

Exactly a week ago to be exact.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Cherry puff, she had a rough patch, it's ok she's trucking right along now.


----------



## moondance (Mar 29, 2015)

Well I got most of the girls repotted, ran out of promix with 7 to go, i'll finish those up tomorrow night. The skunked widow is so stinky, only 1 foot tall and reeks lol, those are going to be goooood. I got 3 of them going in with the 7 fireballs, half in 5 gallons, half in 3 gallon cans. Happy Sunday all, have a good week!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think I'm going to have plenty of fireballs to choose from....

Were now up to 16.....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

Swamp Wreck #1 and #2


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 29, 2015)

So glad doobs is good!! What a relief  Hope he's kicking ass whatever he is doing 

Good vibes on your up potting moondance, sounds like you got a killer line up. I'm starting to venture into smart pots now. Really liking them. Think I'll be making a hybrid ebb n grow / smart pot system for the next grow, should be interesting 

Anyone watch the walking dead? Season finale tonight!! Can't wait  

Have a good night yall, it's quesadilla time, mmmm


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 29, 2015)

just put 2 critical mass reg's by mr nice, 2 shit regs by nice and 2 feminized bubble gums by TH seeds in a paper towel..hope they all do well. just took cuttings off a next gen dynamite fem and reserved prada og kusg fem.. bcbd fire og reg is on its 5th set of leaves, dont know sex yet, and 2 world of seeds afghan kush reg seeds on 1st set of leaves...too many strains again.lol


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 29, 2015)

dude that's da bomb. i recently invented "wax encrusted bud. If yuou want ill go through process but uits bho wax poured over bud then you do a fw things and it turns into a waxy nug. you take a smidge off and it burns and burns. I cabn do this out of a bowl and dont have to pull outy a tackle box to get high...all the torches are not for me. I am a single dad of an 8 year old boy and dont need torches around.I am going to look into the glacier. just harvested cant decide on what to make. so far its bubble bags.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 29, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> just put 2 critical mass reg's by mr nice, 2 shit regs by nice and 2 feminized bubble gums by TH seeds in a paper towel..hope they all do well. just took cuttings off a next gen dynamite fem and reserved prada og kusg fem.. bcbd fire og reg is on its 5th set of leaves, dont know sex yet, and 2 world of seeds afghan kush reg seeds on 1st set of leaves...too many strains again.lol


do you have expierience ordering from multiple seed companies. can you help. i gotta stop looking and make up my mind Looking for 8 to 10 week flowering indica domn decent yielder


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I think I'm going to have plenty of fireballs to choose from....
> 
> Were now up to 16.....


Any similarities between them, I mean can you group them at all?
That's a pretty good selection of females, so I would imagine that something would stand out early. I gotta go back and look at your pics now.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Doobie is good guys! Just heard from him and he has been researching video gear.


Crazy man.... he was in my dream last night... he had a breathing machine he had to carry around (in my dream) and I remember thinking, no wonder he doesn't come around here anymore, he cant smoke and doesn't want to hear about all us smoking.

To wake up to this is real nice. 

Charleston... did you ever see my post about your cat?


----------



## moondance (Mar 30, 2015)

Well shit, 7 clones too many for the next run ooops, guess we feed the compost pile. Sucks a few of them were the skunked widows, but I got to think about having space to start the veggie garden with after I get back from the Cup. The wife has all new kinds of tomatoes and corn varieties for this year, plus were going to do potatoes a new way. I don't think I will risk trying and outdoor run this summer, last year was a bit sketchy in between the tomatoes lol. I really want to grow in the sun again, I miss it, last run outside only had like 2 autoberrys that I was disappointed with but I'll fix that strain this coming winter. I still need to find some more true berry strains for my fruit salad strain, 

Happy Monday all - Grab life by the balls today - Let's do this! Be Safe MD -


----------



## moondance (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Giggles I am running short and tall fireballs, I gave one of each a 5 gallon bucket and they get 6' worth of vertical budding. We are going to have some straight fire coming from that lol. O the sweet smells from a full run of ED and PK are heavenly, got another month or so left on that set up, looking so good. Learning the sweet spot on where the bulb needs to be, still running 75 degrees lights on, buds are starting to venture towards the light lol. It is really trippy how the leaves will stack themselves in rows and columns to get the most light. I am documenting and taking pictures so you all can see it when it's all done and hung. I guess since the wife and dogs got me up early I should go to work for a while. Be Safe - MD


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone say Fireballs......


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey Giggles I am running short and tall fireballs, I gave one of each a 5 gallon bucket and they get 6' worth of vertical budding. We are going to have some straight fire coming from that lol. O the sweet smells from a full run of ED and PK are heavenly, got another month or so left on that set up, looking so good. Learning the sweet spot on where the bulb needs to be, still running 75 degrees lights on, buds are starting to venture towards the light lol. It is really trippy how the leaves will stack themselves in rows and columns to get the most light. I am documenting and taking pictures so you all can see it when it's all done and hung. I guess since the wife and dogs got me up early I should go to work for a while. Be Safe - MD


I've got tall,short, bushy, you name it and it's in there. 

I'll try getting pics of all the fireballs today. Got some work I need to do in the room anyways. 

Oh and I think some of you need to be checked for Alzheimer's not remembering me saying doobs was fine a week ago....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2015)

Jigfresh

Here's the answer to the parade....

Children of the brotherhood: Hooded youngsters join their parents to take part in Easter processions across Spain - and it has got NOTHING to do with the KKK

The youngsters were among the many hooded 'nazareno' penitents taking part in processions in Cordoba and Seville in Andalusia, southern Spain, on Sunday.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn it found another 2 girl fireballs this morning!

They are taking over my room!

I think they're like gremlins and I wasn't supposed to get them wet....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

That was the trippiest part of it cof... when they would lift their hoods to drink some water or something (it was really hot), it was young girls mostly. Such a weird thing to see. It's weird how we (or at least me) can associate things so closely. Even though I now know that those outfits are religious and harmless I can't help but feel as though they represent hatred.

And on a completely different subject... Brie is actually quite nice.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup...I did not watch cone heads.....cause of the KKK

 
Lol......


----------



## moondance (Mar 30, 2015)

Giggles we do smoke pot man..............shit forgot my point.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well off to spray the girls with some EM1, they're gonna love it 

Have a great Monday Club 6, even to the ones that don't like me anymore lol. All good I ain't got nothing but love for ya'll that don't like me. It's the haters that push me further 

Peace love and happiness, giggles out!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup...I did not watch cone heads.....cause of the KKK
> 
> 
> Lol......


Before I go! I was totally thinking of come heads after jigs pic! Haha love it! 

Oh you're gonna love what I'm putting together for you


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHA... I was gonna tell you guys how cheap food and drinks are here. I'm guessing that you guys don't pay a bunch of attention to the cost of tomatoes and meat, but I would guess you guys do pay attention to the price of beer.

It's probably nasty as anything... but there is some generic beer they sell at the store I go to: 

24 pack for $5.90


----------



## Javadog (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Doobie is good guys! Just heard from him and he has been researching video gear.


This is great news. Rock on Doobie!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> Giggles we do smoke pot man..............shit forgot my point.


I was thinking the same thing. Weed and memory don't mix.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> HAHA... I was gonna tell you guys how cheap food and drinks are here. I'm guessing that you guys don't pay a bunch of attention to the cost of tomatoes and meat, but I would guess you guys do pay attention to the price of beer.
> 
> It's probably nasty as anything... but there is some generic beer they sell at the store I go to:
> 
> 24 pack for $5.90


I pay a lot of attention to the price of a beer tomatoes are erm...pricey I think. And yes, a 24 pack for 5.90 is going to give you gut rot, lmfao...now stay on the smoke lad! The wagon is not stopping to let you off!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

In case anyone does pay attention to the price of tomatoes, the ones I buy are just under 25 cents per pound.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Crazy man.... he was in my dream last night... he had a breathing machine he had to carry around (in my dream) and I remember thinking, no wonder he doesn't come around here anymore, he cant smoke and doesn't want to hear about all us smoking.
> 
> To wake up to this is real nice.
> 
> Charleston... did you ever see my post about your cat?


He said he is going to ride down as soon as his back stops spazzing on him. I know I look forward to smoking one with the doobster! Well off to work guys have a great day!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2015)

And they have some big ass veggies 
Have a bunch of plants that have had no love in a long time. Best get them ready for flowering in a few weeks. Think ill go with black berry og #1 and dog bx2. Bbog1 has bigger buds than bbog234 put together, lol. 23 and 4 clones have been terminated. 

Sad note. Ran out of rolex hash and went to christiania. Fuckers cheated me and im left with 100g of strange smelly hash(Not the hash i was shown and smelled). It works great but the taste is foul :/ Well im about my dabs anyway..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks nice Hydro suck it taste like crap


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 30, 2015)

We had my son's 11th birthday last week. We let him have friends over to stay the night Friday night and that was a huge mistake. He ended up with 6 friends being able to make the sleepover so we had 7 total 11 year old boys in my little place. They destroyed the downstairs and didn't go to sleep until 5 AM so from my wife and I's standpoint, It sucked big ol' balls. 

My son had a great time and was stoked so I guess it was worth it. They all brought their favorite Nerf guns and there was a huge Nerf war on my street between all of them on Friday evening. They switched off playing Xbox a bunch too. Wifey and I made them all a big breakfast on Saturday morning and sent them home.

We decided that we will never do that again, LOL.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> We had my son's 11th birthday last week. We let him have friends over to stay the night Friday night and that was a huge mistake. He ended up with 6 friends being able to make the sleepover so we had 7 total 11 year old boys in my little place. They destroyed the downstairs and didn't go to sleep until 5 AM so from my wife and I's standpoint, It sucked big ol' balls.
> 
> My son had a great time and was stoked so I guess it was worth it. They all brought their favorite Nerf guns and there was a huge Nerf war on my street between all of them on Friday evening. They switched off playing Xbox a bunch too. Wifey and I made them all a big breakfast on Saturday morning and sent them home.
> 
> We decided that we will never do that again, LOL.


Nice man but you know you have a lot more of those in your future


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHA... never again!!! Too funny Dez. Glad your boy had a blast though. That must have been rough.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 30, 2015)

Yesterday we took our kids to this place called Boomer's that has mini golf, go karts, some small rides, a rock wall and video games. The weather was awesome so we never played any video games. I think my kids hit every ride that was open after we finished mini golf. They even went on the bumper boats and got soaked.

We had a great time yesterday.


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 30, 2015)

We were zombies on Saturday for a good part of the day, LOL.
Just can't stay up all night like we used to, you know?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2015)

gotta get back at it.
dropped my bean collection on the table an grabbed 4 bags randomly
gonna go with:

honeybee#1 (Doc)
PW x OG (Doc)
plushberry x love child ( Mo, tophat)
La Con x Choc Rain (my shit)
dropped 5 of each...


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 30, 2015)

IF we ever let him have another sleepover, it will be one or two boys and that's it. This one was supposed to be two or three originally.

We decided on who we would blackball from the sleepovers too after seeing how they all behaved for us. There were three of them that were really good and I think would have gone to sleep earlier had the other boys not been there. They might be welcome to come back (one at a time, LOL) but the other boys are a definite no way. At one point in the night (around 3 AM) while trying to sleep, there was so much noise coming from downstairs that I though they were breaking my couch and coffee table.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 30, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> do you have expierience ordering from multiple seed companies. can you help. i gotta stop looking and make up my mind Looking for 8 to 10 week flowering indica domn decent yielder


i order from midweeksong, great custumer service, guarentyed delivery and price match... as far as indica,,, old school afghan kush, northern lights, or couchlock by bcsc...all great knockout highs, good yields and normally done in 50 days..i try to have a sativa, an indica, and a good hybrid at all times so my patients can decide what they want..a nice wake n bake sativa, night cap indica, or hybrid for an all ocasion typ thing,, skunk#1 has been my hybrid for a wile now,, old as genetics but everybody still loves it all day every day..its sweet,,, i can not find the road kill skunk like i had in high school but if i could find it,,, i think my patients would go crazy!!


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> IF we ever let him have another sleepover, it will be one or two boys and that's it. This one was supposed to be two or three originally.
> 
> We decided on who we would blackball from the sleepovers too after seeing how they all behaved for us. There were three of them that were really good and I think would have gone to sleep earlier had the other boys not been there. They might be welcome to come back (one at a time, LOL) but the other boys are a definite no way. At one point in the night (around 3 AM) while trying to sleep, there was so much noise coming from downstairs that I though they were breaking my couch and coffee table.


Rivht...i mean...seems like im the only parent who gives a fukmaround here. When my son is with me EVERY boy in the hood (as i too have been doing some black balling) but unfortunately for me...they are my boys bffs. I feed them, i freeze warts off their feet, i teach them to tie their shoes, because their parents are just too poor. THEY ARE NOT TOO POOR TO BUY A CASE OF FUCKIN BEER EVERYDAY THOUGH.....it just pisses me off. They will let their boys stay all weekend and not even check on them. 8 years old boys. Im hjust venting


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i order from midweeksong, great custumer service, guarentyed delivery and price match... as far as indica,,, old school afghan kush, northern lights, or couchlock by bcsc...all great knockout highs, good yields and normally done in 50 days..i try to have a sativa, an indica, and a good hybrid at all times so my patients can decide what they want..a nice wake n bake sativa, night cap indica, or hybrid for an all ocasion typ thing,, skunk#1 has been my hybrid for a wile now,, old as genetics but everybody still loves it all day every day..its sweet,,, i can not find the road kill skunk like i had in high school but if i could find it,,, i think my patients would go crazy!!


I just flowered this jack herrer pheno its strait HAZE. I thought i was going to have an anxiety attack. 14weeks. She vegged months. I cant upload on my i pad but i poasted it allready if you can search my poasts. Its the biggest indoor plant ive ever grown. I gotta get good genetics. Im stuck in SC where its still the 1950s


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

I always enjoy the occasional panic attack. Just keep telling myself, don't worry... it will go away.... it won't last forever.... haha. Good times.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

Soon to be gone. I won't miss her much. No more scroggin


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2015)

Good afternoon guys, I'm very glad doobiebrother is still ripping it up.
The girls are doing great (pics later) hungry, thirsty, and getting louder every day.
I'm looking at them and thinking about the trimming now!


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

I gotta get new straines I'm getting bored with my shit


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I always enjoy the occasional panic attack. Just keep telling myself, don't worry... it will go away.... it won't last forever.... haha. Good times.


True ....too bad I don't have a different strain for night time


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

Seems I'm Going through a little more zanex than I prefer with this Sativa though


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> Seems I'm Going through a little more zanex than I prefer with this Sativa though


Try some Aurora Indica from Nirvana great bedtime med.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> True ....too bad I don't have a different strain for night time


Dog. Have you tried Dog. I would suggest Dog. It's from Breeders Boutique. Just go to their site, choose Dog. You won't be disappointed with Dog.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> I just flowered this jack herrer pheno its strait HAZE. I thought i was going to have an anxiety attack. 14weeks. She vegged months. I cant upload on my i pad but i poasted it allready if you can search my poasts. Its the biggest indoor plant ive ever grown. I gotta get good genetics. Im stuck in SC where its still the 1950s


SC ain't all that bad


----------



## ghb (Mar 30, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Dog. Have you tried Dog. I would suggest Dog. It's from Breeders Boutique. Just go to their site, choose Dog. You won't be disappointed with Dog.


w00f


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 30, 2015)

Happy day sixers! take care! Heres some led luv at 3weeks in.

  
Quantum Kush
 
Fireballs


----------



## moondance (Mar 30, 2015)

We used to do hotel parties for the daughter growing up, they got pools and junk and my house never got trashed.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2015)

I just fed the girls, the plant (in general) never ceases to amaze me, how they grow
and flower is truly a beautiful thing after feeding I just sat and burned a joint and
listened to some tunes and enjoyed being with the plants.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Happy day sixers! take care! Heres some led luv at 3weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3384316 View attachment 3384317
> Quantum Kush
> ...


Always nice to see your porn SG.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looking good everyone! I have two interviews this afternoon to go to but will be working on the grow tonight. My wife is putting all the pics on the computer today so I can kill you guys with the cross country trip pics.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good everyone! I have two interviews this afternoon to go to but will be working on the grow tonight. My wife is putting all the pics on the computer today so I can kill you guys with the cross country trip pics.


Glad your settling in Doc, good vibes coming your way.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Glad your settling in Doc, good vibes coming your way.


Man now I just need to pick up some mailers and get beans out to folks.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

Drop the picture bomb on us bro. We can take it. 

Sounds like a good night oldman. haha... you and curious old fart... I feel a bit bad calling you guys by your screen names.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Drop the picture bomb on us bro. We can take it.
> 
> Sounds like a good night oldman. haha... you and curious old fart... I feel a bit bad calling you guys by your screen names.


I will try tonight, but I will have some potting to do too


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2015)

Handle your biz.. We aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

How are the kids handling the new place?
Say hi to the wife and kids for Mrs Mo and me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How are the kids handling the new place?
> Say hi to the wife and kids for Mrs Mo and me.


They love it! Hell I love it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How are the kids handling the new place?
> Say hi to the wife and kids for Mrs Mo and me.


They said hi by the way


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 30, 2015)

Sensi Mr Nice
  
She might just make the next perpetual cycle.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn you guys are a bunch of chatty fuckers today!

Well finally got everything done downstairs, cleaned, new fans put in, new bulbs, bleached everything down, took more cuts, cleaned up some lower growth and threw some bitches into flower 

Fuck I've been down there for 5 hours.....

Time for a smoke, I'm fucking beat.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

well first day at class was a bust!! The bastards wanted the usual tuition, plus buy pe uniforms, pay for a key card to enter the classroom, pay to rent the lockers, and a bunch of tiny fees on top. Not paying 400 fuckin bucks for a 1 unit weight training class!


End that rant!

my cycle is like 3.5 weeks in, getting to the fun stages!

Hope all is well with everyone

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds like a good night oldman. haha... you and curious old fart... I feel a bit bad calling you guys by your screen names.


Don't feel bad. It's a name we chose...and I think mine is fitting.


cof


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 30, 2015)

few more @ day 72...

Strawberries and Cream









Cheese on the left and C99 on the right (sorry for the blurry pic)









This is a Cheese n Chaze....








and this is another Cheese n Chaze....








one more of the one above CnC...











The last Cheese n Chaze...









The least frosty but most interesting Sour Hazy Jones so far...been eyeballing this one since day one and I have the feeling it's going to be the best of the bunch for daytime smoke....








Another of that SHJ....









Rainbow Jones finishing up nicely...the fresh pistils are misleading, pretty sure this thing would be pushing pistils til day 100 if I let it go that long


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

@charlestonchunk wax encrusted bud sounds awesome! I hear ya about the dabs and needing torches, I'm pretty new to dabs but damn does it work well when I need serious pain relief and sleep. It is pretty intimidating to dab at first 

Nice grow someguy! 

$6 case of beer jig!? That would be right up my gf ally lol. She drinks cheap shit, I'm more of a liquor drinker but I do like a becks beer. High life is about as cheap as my stomach can handle lol

Awesome fireballs too! 

Break a leg at the interviews doc! 

Man, today's been rough, I HATE res changes. I always try to stretch them out 4 or 5 weeks but it's time to flower so had to change the nute soup. Let's hope the plants like the concoction I've made. lol. I threw the scrog screen in already, weak limbs are a serious problem with the glue so I'm not taking a chance. Phew, time to relax, hope everyone has a good day, good vibes for all


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

LA Con:








Mulanje Cross:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn lawlrus that looks fire! I've yet to grow a cheese but damn it looks great and as well the strawberry does too!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn Mo! Nice!!! My brain just went on over load, so much porn all at once lol


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> LA Con:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How I would love to be able to put plants put back. They make any yard that much better!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn Mo! Nice!!! My brain just went on over load, so much porn all at once lol


I know right. Extensive use of "like" has been going on here lately.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn lawlrus that looks fire! I've yet to grow a cheese but damn it looks great and as well the strawberry does too!


Dude, that cheese has surprised me for sure...That was just some random freebie too man! lol...710 cheese I think it was called? Came from Attitude if I recall correctly...not sure how close it is to the real deal cheese (I'm used to the Exodus cut but there are a couple of other cheese clones across the pond that are supposed to be awesome as well) but it sure is funky looking. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 30, 2015)

lawlrus said:


> Dude, that cheese has surprised me for sure...That was just some random freebie too man! lol...710 cheese I think it was called? Came from Attitude if I recall correctly


Dude what?! I have a 710 cheese coming in with my next order! Unbelievable for a freebie, guess I have to make some more room because I want that in flower asap, didn't realize it had so much potential 



Figgy said:


> I know right. Extensive use of "like" has been going on here lately.


lol!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Don't feel bad. It's a name we chose...and I think mine is fitting.
> 
> 
> cof


Mine also, our monikers are as much ours as the names our parents gave us.
And we are comfortable with them.
@Mo, looking nice. I like the guard mantis.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn lawlrus! what AP said! Just awesome..

Hi guys.. aw man ive been laughing non stop my face hurts and my stomach is one big muscle 
Had a few friends over and one started to play smart saying i had nothing that could get him high.. long story short we all dabbed a big chunk. We were two that just got an overwhelming uncontrollable laughter.. Damn it was crazy. Third guy never woke up, lol. Did not help the laughter  Hahaha
The newbie smoker also known as dip king  Haha he was so out the dogs ate of his crouch..
 
Seriously dabbing is the shiiiiz! Can only get bigger and its almost unknown here.. Someone should start a little shop.. Ill sleep now. Night night!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2015)

What happened?! Did i use an hour on that post? shit goodnight


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

Fireballs anyone.....


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 30, 2015)

Got a much better representative photo of what the Rainbow Jones is looking like along with the C99. The other pic of the Rainbow Jones had a ton of new pistils, this is how the majority of the buds on the plant look right now.

and that C99...man...that shit has gone from super fruity pineapple to skunk/tropical fruit to now a sort of astringent, chemical, rubber and melted plastic mix... interesting to say the least


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

@genuity check yo email dawg


----------



## Tank6706 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey 600 figured I would put some of my own bud porn on here. Everyone has some really nice ladies on here!


----------



## moondance (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice job Tank6706. Got some soil, didnt feel like potting so tomorrow I guess. My 420 Holiday shirt arrived today, makes me look like a budding tree I love it. 

Anyone from Colorado - How is Blackjack Pizza? Be Safe MD


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

Ill order it done.
you guys inquired about my invention. I begin getting tired of scraping up oils. after purging several ounces of nugs through a pipe and soaking a pyrex dish in warm water you wait till about where it is almost evaporated then I drench the bud in the bho evap and hair dry the nug. it comes out unbelievable! 1 piece off a beautiful nugget will last forever in a bongs big bowl.... and the bud looks like artwork after it's finished ....use cured nugs. Use small scissors and keep in pill bottle. Refrigerate after opening


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 30, 2015)

Figgy said:


> SC ain't all that bad


Hell no , I wish I could fish and grow pot and same time ...wait I can


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2015)

Now I'm no Trekkie but this is deff something I could get into.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's my two cents worth.    and here's a mutant leaf from the Extrema.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 30, 2015)

og larry x bluemoonshine



dog x honeybee



super silver haze x jabbas



Grand daddys balls



Wet dreams



Grand daddy balls in the fore front, SSH x jb in back



groupie love


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2015)

Papapayne looking awesome. Dog x Honeybee sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Mulanje Cross in the night-time:




Hey DST - What do you think about this Jaki male?




Jurple with Paki Punch male (he smells sweet and hashy):





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## moondance (Mar 31, 2015)

Holy shat you all never disappoint with the bud pRon damn fine job everyone. Got a weird snow storm going on outside, biggest flakes I have ever seen there coming down like saucers lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Finished collecting the seeds from FOUR:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2015)

Goodmorning! Or what the hell its snowing outside :/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

new thread for the new grow guys

Doc's Lab Or

Dropped the first 89 sprouts in coco cups tonight, and have to pick up some more cups today to finish.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2015)

Day 1 12/12
 
Game on...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2015)

Everyone needs a good trim job


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2015)

Holy shit the girls grew 3-4" last night! They were begging to flower. This run should be fun. So happy to see lush green plants again. 

Oh and the glue is headed my way! Score!!!!

Have a great day guys! Oh and doc I know your one that doesn't care for me
But congrats on the move and best wishes in the future. Don't hesitate to ask if you need anything. Same goes to you alpha. Sorry for acting a fool. Sometimes my head gets buried so far up my ass I lose track of the good.

Peace love and happiness. Off to get some shit done outside.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 31, 2015)

just wondering if any of you had the same experience as me with topping and lst? i did a run with multiple top plants that had 1 month of veg, then a run w/ plants that had 1 week veg and no topping or lst.. i yielded over a qp more w/ the untopped plants.. the xmas tree structure of the untopped plants recived more light to bottom buds and still ended up with 3-4 branches that equalled the main cola in size.. i guess im running straight sog from now on, maybe because my plants are close together, idk y..


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2015)

Youtube suggestions are worth it every once in a while:


----------



## moondance (Mar 31, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> just wondering if any of you had the same experience as me with topping and lst? i did a run with multiple top plants that had 1 month of veg, then a run w/ plants that had 1 week veg and no topping or lst.. i yielded over a qp more w/ the untopped plants.. the xmas tree structure of the untopped plants recived more light to bottom buds and still ended up with 3-4 branches that equalled the main cola in size.. i guess im running straight sog from now on, maybe because my plants are close together, idk y..


Hey Chemist77, I find a lot is in the genetics, by that I mean some like it some don't, and that goes for both topping and lst. I have had strains that love being topped to shit, others will give shit yields. If your in too tight, you might be experiencing plant leaf avoidance, not sure if thats correct term. They may be putting so much energy into getting the light energy that production lowers to keep them alive. I just composted the male ED I was seeding with cause there's no room in the tent for the girls to get enough light. (No worries I did the flour trick with some frozen pollen and dusted the fuck out of the 6) 

Your doing right by running test pots, I do it for every strain I do, stress one, top the shit out of another and so on, any kind of noob thing I can think of. I keep grow journals that I look back to when I go back to a strain if it's out of a run for a bit. I hope some of that may have helped. Be Safe MD


----------



## moondance (Mar 31, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 600 Club! How the hell are ya all doing today. Nice looking legs on them girls Giggles. As I said in the last post I culled the male ED this morning, I way over topped it, less tops bigger balls dummy. Okay so that's in the book, they probably got pollinated from the balls that opened but who knows, didn't want to risk the seed run. The flour trick makes it go very very far, still dusted all 6 girls and will be turning all the fans off for the night and let them be. I can't wait till the wife can go back to growing her garden instead of mine lol, shes got some monster blueberry cherry tomato plant we tried flowering this winter. The damn thing keeps growing into the ceiling, then I tried to root the cuts in a jug of water and just my luck 1 week and full roots. Now we got more, come on 60's at night she's also got broccoli, cabbage and cauliflower's ready to go into the ground. We also got some new heirloom varieties we are trying for this year, and more popcorn, the wife wants another go at that. It should be a very busy summer, lots of pics outside and in. Be Safe MD.


----------



## moondance (Mar 31, 2015)

Damn I used to look forward to checking the mail, but lately there are so many ads and bullshit, it's horrible the amount of paper they waste on a daily basis. O and I now get the cemetery plot ads, just fucking great do they know something I don't, come on fill me in LOL. Okay rant over Peace - Be Safe MD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice plants hydro! All these bud pics lately makes me ashamed none of my gear is budding yet but will have preflower porn shortly lol

Too funny about the mail moondance. I'm only 30 and get aarp info packets lo

I cleaned up the scrog net today. Not sure what to expect with the stretch but I can say the net will be full! Holy tops, it shall be a field of colas in no time

Hope yall have a good day


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

Here's some more veg porn


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Holy shit the girls grew 3-4" last night! They were begging to flower. This run should be fun. So happy to see lush green plants again.
> 
> Oh and the glue is headed my way! Score!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks we love it here man. How are the fireballs doing? I just popped 35 of the f3 ones I sent you.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2015)

dang alpha thats a clean grow! thats probably my biggest struggle, is keeping it clean outside the tents


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2015)

@The Yorkshireman I would agree if you had science behind you. You say scientifically its not proven. I say you are full of it. You need to scientifically prove it doesn't work. I have been reading like 50 pages since I have not been on here and I seen 3 posts of yours that was not knocking someone down or saying you are better than someone else. Who gives a shit if any of us is better. we are here to grow and learn and try things out of the box every now and then. When someone stands up ( a real great grower)and says that they tried it and love it you should say okay maybe I am missing something, but no you pull your head out of your ass and spill shit all over a great thread. Until you prove something doesn't do as stated shut the fuck up and be nice. I have done the boiling of roots and if done right has excellent results. It does what @RM3 says it does. Okay I don't want to fight or show who has a bigger dick, this is a thread for all to grow and show while seeing how others do it. If you dont like how some do it who cares as long as they are producing the way they want. I hope you can set your eggo aside and be a man instead of an egotistical ass.
This is why I have not been here and why idiots rule the world yes @The Yorkshireman I mean you. Really all can we just get along and support each other and stop being dick heads. I am tired of the Drama and that is why I am not on here much. At RM3 site we dont have drama. I like it here but if it keeps up i am not gonna come back here.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks man, I kinda have to since I have carpet, but being organized helps keep the ball rolling smoothly also 



papapayne said:


> dang alpha thats a clean grow! thats probably my biggest struggle, is keeping it clean outside the tents


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks we love it here man. How are the fireballs doing? I just popped 35 of the f3 ones I sent you.


Good glad to hear it. They are doing real good.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 31, 2015)

MD thanks for the input!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2015)

Smoking on a lil surfers paradise...


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2015)

I am getting tired of all this kindergarten shit on the 600. Would people put their little egos away!!! If you don't want to post on the 600 fine, if you are pissed off at someone on the 600, fine, if you disagree with someone on the 600, fine. But please oh fukkin please, keep that personal emotion shit off the 600, unless you deal with it in an adult way. 

I have never seen so many people stating they are staying away because of xyz, or they are not posting because abc said, blah de blah. GROW UP, the lot of you...it's making this grey haired dude go greyer, and there becomes a point when grey just ain't that sexy anymore, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's some more veg porn
> 
> View attachment 3385265


Yes, please come round on Tuesday afternoon for cleaning duties...my place needs a proper Spring clean


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

It's a girl! A sexy thick bitch at that!
 
She reeks, nice thick stem, nice node spacing. Gonna be watching this one...


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2015)

basically i've been staying away cause your all cunts!

oh and i keep missing notifications which basically un subs you from the thread lol.

keep up the good work everyone. top if you have to, flush if you have to and boil your roots if you have to, all that matter is you are producing the lovely herb, how you do it doesn't.

but whatever you do, don't leave your woman around jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought this was settled. No need for dick contests... the winner has been crowned once and for all time. Laugh out fucking loud!!!!!

I don't want to post this picture but I will anyways (as if someone is forcing me or something???? ) ... that makes no sense.



DCobeen said:


> I hope you can set your eggo aside and be a man


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's a giant tip to everyone here (and elsewhere). Yeah I'm speaking to you @DCobeen 

*Be* the _change_ YOU want to see in the world.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2015)

ghb said:


> basically i've been staying away cause your all cunts!
> 
> oh and i keep missing notifications which basically un subs you from the thread lol.
> 
> ...


too right, the Rodriguez that he is!!!! Last thing I heard was he wasn't taking baths or cleaning himself as the ladies love a Dirty Rodriguez!!

Jig, that looks like a stroopwaffel! My son got a pretty cool present from his SA gran...a giant Marie Biscuit/cushion - he loves it. (this is not his one, but it's the same, back right for anyone who doesn't know Marie!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah right.... I forgot you euro folks have different brands for everything. It's a picture of a Eggo. 

 

That biscuit pillow looks great. I could stand to have one, although I'd probably dream of snacks all night, and as it is now I eat too many chocolate chip cookies. It must be pretty fun to be a grand parent.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with or knowledge on a garlic,onion, meaty stinker?
Kinda meaty, gamy. Like beef or deer meat.
Imagine if there was a "neem oil haze", now hit that with a little earthy meatiness. Just enough to lighten up the bite/sharpness of the neem smell.
2 phenos/genos the haze one is way more smelly and hairy.
The "nuggy" version has pine cones that are very similar to the first pheno/genos in smell but less intense.
There are 2 other phenos/genos but they suck, no prolly not keeping one of those.
#7 this was the only one with the resin taco-ish leaves kinda can see it on the bottom right(edges of leaf)
#3 this one is the stinker I am thinking some kinda skunk?
They are f2's I made from some ny bagseed. But I didnt smoke it. The seeds were brought to me as "sour", but one was a male.
edit: I keep saying phenos out of habit, but I think that is wrong. How could I have so many phenos in the same environment?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2015)

Sounds like a strange smell shishka. Haven't run into a meat smell yet. I do like garlic a lot though. I wonder what people will think of it. Be sure to report back, I know I'm curious.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2015)

I think Mo had a Scotts og he Said smelled of garlic & feet !


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a job interview today at 11:30 that could be the answer to most of my current problems. It would give me a steady income instead of what I deal with now, feast or famine, lol. It would also give me a place to go each day with things I have to do. That is good for my mental health.

So please, wish me luck for the next few hours. I could really use it


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Anyone have any experience with or knowledge on a garlic,onion, meaty stinker?
> Kinda meaty, gamy. Like beef or deer meat.
> Imagine if there was a "neem oil haze", now hit that with a little earthy meatiness. Just enough to lighten up the bite/sharpness of the neem smell.
> 2 phenos/genos the haze one is way more smelly and hairy.
> ...


It's genotype.

There's genotype and phenotype. Genotype is a set of code in the DNA that Is responsible for a trait. Phenotype Is a physical expression of characteristics or trait.

Exp. 2 plants that have the most minute differences in genes are represented by genotypes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2015)

Good luck Dez...


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Bob!
I am a bit excited for this interview because there is the possibility of learning some things that I have been interested in for quite a while now. I would need to learn how to use AutoCAD and a few other CAD software programs that are associated with cabinet making. I have a version of AutoCAD but don't know how to use it. I can usually self teach myself to do anything but am lost with this software. I have a book that is supposed to help you learn it but I can't get anywhere with it on my own. I'd like to take a class but haven't been able to afford it. 

If I can score this job, I'll sign up to take the classes at the college. I should be able to get it down between having to use basic programs at work and taking classes at night.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Thanks Bob!
> I am a bit excited for this interview because there is the possibility of learning some things that I have been interested in for quite a while now. I would need to learn how to use AutoCAD and a few other CAD software programs that are associated with cabinet making. I have a version of AutoCAD but don't know how to use it. I can usually self teach myself to do anything but am lost with this software. I have a book that is supposed to help you learn it but I can't get anywhere with it on my own. I'd like to take a class but haven't been able to afford it.
> 
> If I can score this job, I'll sign up to take the classes at the college. I should be able to get it down between having to use basic programs at work and taking classes at night.



I know my way around auto-CAD 2000 a little bit. I mostly draw in Vectorworks. MUCH easier program to manipulate IMO. Especially if you use quite a bit of the same pieces over and over. Good luck on the Interview Dez! I hope all goes well.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 1, 2015)

Good luck Dez, better late than never.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

DST said:


> I am getting tired of all this kindergarten shit on the 600. Would people put their little egos away!!! If you don't want to post on the 600 fine, if you are pissed off at someone on the 600, fine, if you disagree with someone on the 600, fine. But please oh fukkin please, keep that personal emotion shit off the 600, unless you deal with it in an adult way.
> 
> I have never seen so many people stating they are staying away because of xyz, or they are not posting because abc said, blah de blah. GROW UP, the lot of you...it's making this grey haired dude go greyer, and there becomes a point when grey just ain't that sexy anymore, lol.


I think we would get along D, LOL! Someday Id like to make my way across the pond. Wife is dying to go to Spain like you wouldn't believe 



jigfresh said:


> Here's a giant tip to everyone here (and elsewhere). Yeah I'm speaking to you @DCobeen
> 
> *Be* the _change_ YOU want to see in the world.


I miss you buddy. Often sending you good vibes. Hopefully they make it that far.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2015)

Hope all went well Dez. Fingers crossed for a good result.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I think we would get along D, LOL! Someday Id like to make my way across the pond. Wife is dying to go to Spain like you wouldn't believe
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you buddy. Often sending you good vibes. Hopefully they make it that far.


Will be in Spain in about 11 days


----------



## moondance (Apr 1, 2015)

Deracer - You got this man, AutoCAD has all kinds of sweet little functions, and easy to get used to, line snap and stuff, click here, click there cool beans you got a line. Much Love and Good Luck to you!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Feeding time!!!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Anyone have any experience with or knowledge on a garlic,onion, meaty stinker?
> Kinda meaty, gamy. Like beef or deer meat.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


Yeah but years ago...had an unmi_stake_able meaty and oniony aroma lol. Buds grew like dr. grinspoon with just calyx on top of calyx on top of calyx so not a huge yielder but good smoke. Not come across anything like it since although I still have the bag of seeds that it came from.

a few pics from last week, week 7,

silver kush,


sour kosher


blueberry x exo cheese


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2015)

Getting some veggies started 
In the mix I got some Trinidad and Diablo peppers from Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I have a job interview today at 11:30 that could be the answer to most of my current problems. It would give me a steady income instead of what I deal with now, feast or famine, lol. It would also give me a place to go each day with things I have to do. That is good for my mental health.
> 
> So please, wish me luck for the next few hours. I could really use it


Fuck yea man! Good luck bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

DST said:


> Yes, please come round on Tuesday afternoon for cleaning duties...my place needs a proper Spring clean


lol! Deal! I think I have OCD or something, I was litterally using qtips the other day to get in the little grooves of my fan covers to clean them haha!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

Good luck dez! You got this!

Positive energy and good vibes to all of you cunts in here  

I just got some good news this morning. After house hunting for a couple months, we FINALLY got a house we wanted to rent  woohoo!!!! Only problem is, we have to move in May 1st.. Soooo, the glue will be mid flower when I have to move them  Hope they don't stress too much, we only have to go 5 miles or so with them, but it still has me nervous.

I'm kind of wanting a eggo and some crackers with cheese now, that cushion looks delicious 

Anyways, hope yall have a good day!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Good luck dez! You got this!
> 
> Positive energy and good vibes to all of you cunts in here
> 
> ...


Great news buddy!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Getting some veggies started
> In the mix I got some Trinidad and Diablo peppers from Doc
> 
> 
> ...


I got some Bhut seeds and some seeds from the seed stock from the McIlhenny family of Tobasco. I'm not so pumped on the Bhut (just too damn hot), but the Tobasco peppers have me stoked! At some point I will be trying to make my own Tobasco knockoff.


----------



## moondance (Apr 1, 2015)

Whodatnation porn in the house, looking great man.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

I won't know for a few days or more if I get the job or not but the interview went pretty well. I guess I'm one of seven candidates for the position. I'll be keeping things crossed for a little while I guess.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I got some Bhut seeds and some seeds from the seed stock from the McIlhenny family of Tobasco. I'm not so pumped on the Bhut (just too damn hot), but the Tobasco peppers have me stoked! At some point I will be trying to make my own Tobasco knockoff.


You will like growing the Tabasco peppers, and they look like upside down Xmas trees. Whodat got the bhut chile ( ghost pepper )and Trinidad scorpion seeds

Off to WA to meet DAT and pick up a 4 x 8 tent and two 600's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I won't know for a few days or more if I get the job or not but the interview went pretty well. I guess I'm one of seven candidates for the position. I'll be keeping things crossed for a little while I guess.


best of luck to you buddy!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Doc!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

I could really use a second 600 in my room. I may be sticking my 1K back in there along with the 600 that's already in play. It would be until I can swing a new 600 setup. I want to run the two 600s in cooltubes so I need a new ballast, bulb and a second cooltube. I just need a second cooltube for now though.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Cherry puff, such a happy girl....


----------



## Figgy (Apr 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You will like growing the Tabasco peppers, and they look like upside down Xmas trees. Whodat got the bhut chile ( ghost pepper )and Trinidad scorpion seeds
> 
> Off to WA to meet DAT and pick up a 4 x 8 tent and two 600's


At the level of the Bhut, I would rather grow the Carolina Reaper. If you're going to go big, just go all the way. I was gifted the seeds from a friend of the McIlhenny family that I met through work, and those two were what he had. I just have no clue as to what I could use the Bhut pepper in as far as food goes.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm thinking about grabbing the 600w apollo combo deal from amazon and their 48x48x80 tent. Good idea or? Will the 6"fan in the duct push enough heat away for the light? How hard is it to control temperature in those tents with a 600w?

Yummy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

herbganji said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing the 600w apollo combo deal from amazon and their 48x48x80 tent. Good idea or? Will the 6"fan in the duct push enough heat away for the light? How hard is it to control temperature in those tents with a 600w?
> 
> Yummy


I have a 1000w in a 60x60x80 and it never gets above 80. If my house is 72 degrees, the tent is 75ish. I have a 6" fan in there, so with a 600w it would totally be fine. Might not even raise the temps too much with the exhaust


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I have a 1000w in a 60x60x80 and it never gets above 80. If my house is 72 degrees, the tent is 75ish. I have a 6" fan in there, so with a 600w it would totally be fine. Might not even raise the temps too much with the exhaust


Hell yeah man thanks for the response. I only have 3 popped right now...probably only going to do 3-4 at a time. I was hoping 600w would be slightly overkill incase I decide to do more. This would be my second grow but first with HID so I'm nervous slightly. Using organic soil, organic nutes (fox farm) have the ducting to flow outside. Do I set the fan to blow over the light and outside or pull it from the light is enough?


Yummy


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2015)

It appears that someone didn't like 420

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's the 4.20 at Wincanton! Incredible video shows jockey doing spectacular somersault over fence

Amateur jockey Lewis Ferguson is fortunately only nursing a bruised pride after taking a sensational tumble in Wednesday afternoon's race at Wincanton. Trainer Paul Nicholls' Merrion Square was hotly tipped in the 4.20 at Wincanton before the horse stumbled wildly and threw its rider on the approach to a jump. Ferguson hit the fence and did a spectacular mid-air somersault before crashing to the turf. Paddy Power posted a Vine of the incident on its Twitter account, accompanied by the caption: 'Incredible fall, thankfully he's OK.'


cof


----------



## moondance (Apr 1, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Hell yeah man thanks for the response. I only have 3 popped right now...probably only going to do 3-4 at a time. I was hoping 600w would be slightly overkill incase I decide to do more. This would be my second grow but first with HID so I'm nervous slightly. Using organic soil, organic nutes (fox farm) have the ducting to flow outside. Do I set the fan to blow over the light and outside or pull it from the light is enough?
> 
> 
> Yummy


Sorry I was going to interject but I run Vert. Carry on LOL, MD.


----------



## moondance (Apr 1, 2015)

I think the banner printing company I got is going to have an issue with 420, damn people piss me off. I am guessing at this point cause they say there is an issue with my artwork, f off there is no artwork just words. I get the image is "artwork" regardless of words or art. Well we will see if they return my email or if I get to call. Laters MD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Hell yeah man thanks for the response. I only have 3 popped right now...probably only going to do 3-4 at a time. I was hoping 600w would be slightly overkill incase I decide to do more. This would be my second grow but first with HID so I'm nervous slightly. Using organic soil, organic nutes (fox farm) have the ducting to flow outside. Do I set the fan to blow over the light and outside or pull it from the light is enough?
> 
> 
> Yummy


4 plants under a 600w would be great IMO. I prefer pushing air through the light hood but fans are made to pull air, so pulling air is easier on the fan. But with that said, I've always pushed air and it works just as well, I also have my fan hooked to a carbon filter so it goes filter>hood>exhaust out of tent. Either way will work fine. Venting it outside of the grow room is the best way to do it.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> 4 plants under a 600w would be great IMO. I prefer pushing air through the light hood but fans are made to pull air, so pulling air is easier on the fan. But with that said, I've always pushed air and it works just as well, I also have my fan hooked to a carbon filter so it goes filter>hood>exhaust out of tent. Either way will work fine. Venting it outside of the grow room is the best way to do it.


Perfect. I think I'm placing that order...trying to think of anything else that would be beneficial. How long do you guys veg under 600w? Same as I did with CFL? Like 6 weeks?

Yummy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

It's been a longggggg time since I've vegged from seed and flowered. But 6 weeks sounds good, maybe 7. From clone I veg around 20 days, but I grow 9 clones at a time, with 4 I'd veg 30 days from clone.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's been a longggggg time since I've vegged from seed and flowered. But 6 weeks sounds good, maybe 7. From clone I veg around 20 days, but I grow 9 clones at a time, with 4 I'd veg 30 days from clone.


Rock on brotha. I'm thinking about setting up a grow journal for it once I grab my setup. My plants are at the 4th tier. Feel free to tag along lol

Yummy


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

@herbganji - It depends on the type of fan you are intending to run. If it's one of those inline duct booster fans, no. It will most likely not stay cool enough. If it's one of these types of fans you are good to go.
http://www.amazon.com/Tjernlund-M-6-Booster-Hydroponic-Conditioning/dp/B005XNNYMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427934267&sr=8-1&keywords=6"+exhaust+fan


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

My plants in my current flower cycle were vegged 6 weeks from seed. They are now 4-6 footers topped and such. 

they started under t8s, for a short while, then under 600 MH, then a week of 1k hps preflip


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

Betting back into the routine of college, but man I miss spring break lol. Anyway, gardens going awesome.

In other news, Talked to Hemlock today, hes doing good. 

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> @herbganji - It depends on the type of fan you are intending to run. If it's one of those inline duct booster fans, no. It will most likely not stay cool enough. If it's one of these types of fans you are good to go.
> http://www.amazon.com/Tjernlund-M-6-Booster-Hydroponic-Conditioning/dp/B005XNNYMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427934267&sr=8-1&keywords=6"+exhaust+fan



So this won't do it huh? 

Yummy


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

You might get lucky but most likely it will not push enough air. I used one of those when I first got a 600 and it was marginal at best. I noticed a significant temp drop during lights on when I switched to the other style of fan. I think the one I use now is rated at 450 CFM and does a good job of exchanging the air in my room and keeping the temps in check.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

herbganji said:


> So this won't do it huh?
> 
> Yummy


noooo, not one of those, those are meant for boosting the air flow inside a long duct. You want a centrifugal 6" fan


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 1, 2015)

herbganji said:


> So this won't do it huh?
> 
> Yummy


http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-6-8-10-inch-INLINE-DUCT-FAN-blower-HIGH-CFM-cool-vent-exhaust-/290842225457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item43b78c2b31

Something like this would work. It's not too expensive

Edit: Here's the one I have and it works great.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTN-GearsmithTM-Hydroponics-Inline-Fan-6-for-filter-grow-space-FanOnly-6inch-/251901430456?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa67ecab8


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

Thinking bout grabbing this, whatcha think? I figured I'd need a carbon filter eventually anyways

Yummy


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

This guy, sorry

Yummy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Just a lil porn dump....
Girl Scout Cookies
  Another fireball
 Da dog...


----------



## moondance (Apr 1, 2015)

Okay wife says I may have over reacted on the banner place our name is not traditionally spelt, she thinks it may be what they are questioning. Damn glad I wasn't rude in the email back lol.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2015)

D, That biscuit on the cushion looks like a cushion....or is that a cushion?

Enormous Cookies!

I hope that it went well Dez.

Back to catching up.

JD


----------



## Smootherpete (Apr 1, 2015)

Days 14, 21 and 28 of flowering


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 1, 2015)

herbganji said:


> This guy, sorry
> 
> Yummy


That is a setup that should work well with the light you want to run.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Cherry mutha fuckin puff....


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

herbganji said:


> This guy, sorry
> 
> Yummy


I got that exact same product in the 8 inch size. The bearing on the fan went out in less then 2 weeks and the company wouldnt return emails/calls


----------



## moondance (Apr 1, 2015)

I got my fan from Gotham, 4" open box and still going strong. Just flipped the in and out on my filter for another year of use.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 1, 2015)

I hate playing catch up man this thread runs.
The couch got me today (and some NL5) wife let me sleep out and woke 
up at 10:30 pm just in time to water plants and get out of the room before 
lights out.
That done and reading caught up I'm off to burn a joint.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Is that NL5 the auto you were running? Or what is it? I'd love to find an old NL5 or NL1 @oldman60


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Is that NL5 the auto you were running? Or what is it? I'd love to find an old NL5 or NL1 @oldman60


Some of the auto I found in a jar. Still good as new.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm looking for some oldschool NL5 seeds for future grow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Figgy said:


> At the level of the Bhut, I would rather grow the Carolina Reaper. If you're going to go big, just go all the way. I was gifted the seeds from a friend of the McIlhenny family that I met through work, and those two were what he had. I just have no clue as to what I could use the Bhut pepper in as far as food goes.


I have some Carolina Reaper seeds to grow to!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Made it home by the way and had a great visit with @Dr.Amber Trichome. I smoked two of those jays and they are nice. One had a lot of hash


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

You know you have found a keeper when your wife says "that's not how you fuck your wife, that's how you fuck your side bitch".........


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 2, 2015)

DST said:


> I am getting tired of all this kindergarten shit on the 600. Would people put their little egos away!!! If you don't want to post on the 600 fine, if you are pissed off at someone on the 600, fine, if you disagree with someone on the 600, fine. But please oh fukkin please, keep that personal emotion shit off the 600, unless you deal with it in an adult way.
> 
> I have never seen so many people stating they are staying away because of xyz, or they are not posting because abc said, blah de blah. GROW UP, the lot of you...it's making this grey haired dude go greyer, and there becomes a point when grey just ain't that sexy anymore, lol.


damn is that how its been going down lately? d? I haven't been around as much as I used to for this as that.. but I love the six and what you are describing, is not the 6 im used to..


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You know you have found a keeper when your wife says "that's not how you fuck your wife, that's how you fuck your side bitch".........


lemme get this straight, so you aint fuck her right that night? (your wife?) lol


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 2, 2015)

and has doobie been back yet? if not by now im a bit worried..


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> and has doobie been back yet? if not by now im a bit worried..


yup he's straight someone posted a 20 some pages back now lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/university-of-michigan-doctor-refuses-to-treat-girl-who-is-using-medical-marijuana-to-stop-seizures/32134060
When will doctors get the clue, big pharma is out to make money, if they help or cure people they don't make a paycheck.


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 2, 2015)

C99 Day 48 harvest day


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2015)

Javadog said:


> D, That biscuit on the cushion looks like a cushion....or is that a cushion?
> 
> Enormous Cookies!
> 
> ...


is it a biscuit, is it a cushion, NO! it's a biscushion


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> C99 Day 48 harvest day
> View attachment 3386485


I'm getting ready to pop some Female Seeds C-99 seeds in about a month
along with Dog, White Indica, Jakes Dream.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm getting ready to pop some Female Seeds C-99 seeds in about a month
> along with Dog, White Indica, Jakes Dream.


Look for the pineapple one


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2015)

what's the jakes dream again?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

ED x DB ?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2015)

LOL... ABFTW.... MG: JB X BD? WK, IDK

^ laugh out loud, abbreviations for the win. My guess Jake blues x blue dream. Who knows, I don't know. 

I have a bag of seeds marked SC. Not sure if it's sour cherry, smelly cherry, southern charm, or possibly something else. South Carolina, Southern California???

Cafe con leche has me off the hook right now.   

Digging these horns.


----------



## Smootherpete (Apr 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cherry mutha fuckin puff....
> View attachment 3386315 View attachment 3386318





giggles26 said:


> Cherry mutha fuckin puff....
> View attachment 3386315 View attachment 3386318


That plant loves nitrogen, when my blueberry clones start to get dark green like that, they start doing "the claw", nitrogen toxicity.


----------



## Smootherpete (Apr 2, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> C99 Day 48 harvest day
> View attachment 3386485


Is that all you grew with your 600?


----------



## Figgy (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm getting ready to pop some Female Seeds C-99 seeds in about a month
> along with Dog, White Indica, Jakes Dream.


Didn't someone around here have Brothers Grimm C99 seeds? I need to get some C99 for a winter run. Keep us posted on those.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

I've got some grand daddy x c99. Oh yea!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got some grand daddy x c99. Oh yea!


I just want that stupid fast finishing time for time limited runs. 7-8 weeks is crazy fast.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... ABFTW.... MG: JB X BD? WK, IDK
> 
> ^ laugh out loud, abbreviations for the win. My guess Jake blues x blue dream. Who knows, I don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm getting deep into edibles... its a fun type of high, better traveling type of high.. smoking is great for sitting home on the couch but if yuou gotta go somewhere edibles are awesome. Pop half dozen of these cannabis pills and you are done for the day. If you don't smoke probably 1 would get you good for the day


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2015)

Javadog said:


> ED x DB ?


Deep Blues x Engineers Dream.
The Female Seeds C-99 are supposedly Bros. Grimm stock boasting both grapefruit
and pineapple pheno's.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dezracer said:


>


Scary isn't it?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2015)

Smootherpete said:


> That plant loves nitrogen, when my blueberry clones start to get dark green like that, they start doing "the claw", nitrogen toxicity.


Yea the damn things will eat you out of house and home. I don't think
you can over feed them.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Deep Blues x Engineers Dream.
> The Female Seeds C-99 are supposedly Bros. Grimm stock boasting both grapefruit
> and pineapple pheno's.


thank god someone got some brains around here, lol....Rodriguez hasn't got a scooby doo lmfao.

so heres the Pink Lemonade (new BB strain on the cards)...all I know is that it's Pink, and tastes of lemons (well the smoke I got did anyway). Don will let us know what is in the mix with it.......very stout thing so far.

And after some repotting, with a new dog mum to be, and a Fireball.

Peace, DST


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 2, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> I'm getting deep into edibles... its a fun type of high, better traveling type of high.. smoking is great for sitting home on the couch but if yuou gotta go somewhere edibles are awesome. Pop half dozen of these cannabis pills and you are done for the day. If you don't smoke probably 1 would get you good for the day


I am with you man. I ingest A LOT of pot. LOL! I have just been using the butter I make in coffee, works like a charm. Been capping my RSO straight and it works great that way too despite not being delivered in a fatty oil. 

Edibles are rapidly becoming a popular market in CO from what Ive read too. 





DST said:


> thank god someone got some brains around here, lol....Rodriguez hasn't got a scooby doo lmfao.
> 
> so heres the Pink Lemonade (new BB strain on the cards)...all I know is that it's Pink, and tastes of lemons (well the smoke I got did anyway). Don will let us know what is in the mix with it.......very stout thing so far.
> View attachment 3386575
> ...


Nice. Pink Lemonade turns my head for sure.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm looking for some oldschool NL5 seeds for future grow.


GOOD LUCK, I WAS TOLD THE REAL NL5 WAS LOST YEARS AGO.. I BOUGHT NL5 SEEDS FROM BCSC AND THE 2 I PLANTED TOOK 2 MONTHS TO get 3 clones off each.. now 4 weeks into flower 1 was male, the female did not stretch at all , buds are small n dont smell much, but crystals are forming.. i like the nirvanas nl and seedsmans nl better than the nl5 from bcsc.. just running 10 new strains now w my nirvana nl, and sensi skunk 1 and cbds critical mass flowering till new plants are cloned,sexed and so on. i have high hopes for the new strains!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm getting ready to pop some Female Seeds C-99 seeds in about a month
> along with Dog, White Indica, Jakes Dream.


let me know how the c99 goes, i have that and blimburns cindy99, havnt run either yet..


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey 600ers How the hell are ya all this fine day cunts! Did i get it right DST? 
Wow when you do something you love and are passionate about time fucking flies. O shit guys my logo for the new company is going to rock, 3D and cool as all get out. I am hoping it's done for the launch at the cup but I am not rushing my designer at all, It's going to be sweet. I got to get an ad written, I get to hire people soon, defiantly make my life easier. Have a day people, alright have a fucking great day people, make it what you want it to be.

I have rocking in my stashes some Satellite Cindy - Cinderella 99(pineapple pheno) x Blue Sateilite 2.2(sativa dominant blueberry, SOL) I worked with it a little bit, before I dialed everything in, so I will have to get a mom going again, to add to the mixed fruit I want to make. 

Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

Duhh I just looked at the genetics file and the Psycho Killer has the c99 in her too, no wonder she does me right! Yeah pun intended!
I guess I have a casey jones x og kush I totally forgot about. I guess I will have to pop some soon, see what it's like.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 2, 2015)

My physician stopped taking insurance all together so I had to find a new one. Today I went for my 1st appointment and thought it was going to be a quick deal. Fill out some paperwork, meet the Doc, get my Rx sent off to the Pharmacy and be out. I was dead wrong and it took damn near two hours because I had to wait a while, he decided he needed to give me a physical and then he sent me to the lab for blood and urine samples. 

Now I'm questioning whether or not I have time to get my plant related work done before I get the kids from school. Today is their early out day so I don't have much time left in my day to do it. I need to take cuttings and repot everything in veg. I think I should put the ones in 1 gal pots into 3 gal pots and the ones in cups need to go into 1 gal pots.


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

Any chance for an after kids bedtime work block. Hell I got promix 2 days ago still havent got down to re pot little ones.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2015)

Old pr0n


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

That buds just chillin Love it.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 2, 2015)

I discovered that I don't have enough soil to up pot them all so I'm going to do what I can, starting with the little ones. My buddy is already stopping at the hydro store on his way home for rooters so I'll have him pick me up a bag while he's there. I'll be able to finish up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_

AKA* Sweet n' Sour* @ 10 days 12/12.

*#A)*



*#B)
 
 
 *


This one *(#B)* looks like it's gonna go purp, a pink hue that's very characteristic of the Smelly Cherry's influence on the 'Fingerez' plant has set into the pre-flower calyx already.
The dominance of Smelly Cherry genes in it's crosses is very obvious.






*(#C)*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

*#D) *My favourite so far, structure wise.
 



Under 1200w of HPS.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

3 x *Afghan Kush* + 2 x *Jack Frost* under 400w MH in the loft space to veg.

  


Tomorrow I'm gonna break out some auto's for a seed run I was gifted ages ago.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Swamp Wreck yo....
Day 4 12/12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> and has doobie been back yet? if not by now im a bit worried..


He is good man heard from him few days ago


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Really liking how this cherry puff is looking this time, got her dialed in finally.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

Good afternoon yall, looking mighty fine in here as always. That sweet and sour sounds tasty yorkshire. 

Hahshshwhwhhwheheehashishhhhh mmmmm


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn transformer blew out only 1 tent got light today fuck.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry about your transformer MD, hope you get it up and running soon. Maybe this will cheer you up. It's not what it looks like!!! Epic dog toy fail, thank you to Kong dog toys for this rated x picture


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

It was the main for the neighborhood and the company working down the line spiked something to blow it. By the time we got back from the store for cold cuts and ate dinner, they had our power back on hurray lights on! mmmm hash I've been out of that for a bit, something tells me I may find some in around 17 days lol. Kong porn wouldn't load up on my phone wife jacked the laptop lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sorry about your transformer MD, hope you get it up and running soon. Maybe this will cheer you up. It's not what it looks like!!! Epic dog toy fail, thank you to Kong dog toys for this rated x picture
> 
> View attachment 3387005


Shits not right alpha


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

So...the dog....plays....with that!?!

</jk> Hilarious.

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol, it looked completely different in the picture on Amazon, never buying dog toys online again! Lmao, no matter how Rufus chews on it, it just doesn't look right haha!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 2, 2015)

Hahahahahaha 

Yummy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Maui #2 setting up for some nice sized nugs it looks like....
Day 4 12/12


----------



## moondance (Apr 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sorry about your transformer MD, hope you get it up and running soon. Maybe this will cheer you up. It's not what it looks like!!! Epic dog toy fail, thank you to Kong dog toys for this rated x picture
> 
> View attachment 3387005


O shit Alpha I about pissed myself on that one. I can just see the double take before the picture "What the,what the fuck you got"

The seed tent only lost maybe an hour of light and the 600 lost about 3 hours, all in all could have been much much worse. Holiday weekend and no power all weekend would have sucked royally, would have severely damaged the current run. Moving on hehe, I filled in the wife on what I got done this week, took like 4 hrs LOL, she had a headache and went to bed, I guess it was all just too much for her. Only an hour past her bedtime lol, but she is on board with everything and fully behind me! In my defense we had no power at the time I started talking, eating by candle light. Still didn't get some LOL, O well it's all good, she had a long ass week covering for everyone at work. Plants, hash and buds are looking top choice as always boys and girls keep on rocking it, you are inspiring many along the way. Peace - Be Safe MD


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning 600, off to Bonnie Scotland tomorrow for some chill time in the Highlands!!
We'll be heading close to this place> The Rest and Be Thankfull.





I think I have been away for about 30% of this grow so hopefully things won't be to bad come harvest time.

Have a good day 6ers.
DST


----------



## moondance (Apr 3, 2015)

Spectacular view DST, you and the family have a great rest.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 3, 2015)

DST said:


> Morning 600, off to Bonnie Scotland tomorrow for some chill time in the Highlands!!
> We'll be heading close to this place> The Rest and Be Thankfull.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Figgy (Apr 3, 2015)

Good morning 600! I ended up with a 3 day weekend off for Easter so we're going to go eat some breakfast, and head out to my Grandfather's house on the river. Just hanging out, and doing a little bit of fishing off the dock. Hopefully I can pull in some sea bass or maybe get lucky with some halibut. Hope yall jokers have a great day!

@AlphaPhase - my pits eat those Kong toys in like 15 mins. It may look bad, but at least you're getting your money out of it. Hilarious pic!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 3, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Good morning 600! I ended up with a 3 day weekend off for Easter so we're going to go eat some breakfast, and head out to my Grandfather's house on the river. Just hanging out, and doing a little bit of fishing off the dock. Hopefully I can pull in some sea bass or maybe get lucky with some halibut. Hope yall jokers have a great day!
> 
> @AlphaPhase - my pits eat those Kong toys in like 15 mins. It may look bad, but at least you're getting your money out of it. Hilarious pic!


Catch something for me boss! Sounds like a fucking great time. I'm hoping to get my tent and lights today but it's guaranteed for tomorrow so I'm just doing some prep work in the room my tent will be in...will update with pics and get some input from you beautiful folks. One love, have an awesome friday!

Yummy


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


>


The infamous oldman double like.

I raise you with a


Have a great time D it looks awesome up there.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning club 6! Since I figured it's good Friday and all, I figured I'd smoke some good weed 

Just enjoying a lil 914D
 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Morning club 6! Since I figured it's good Friday and all, I figured I'd smoke some good weed
> 
> Just enjoying a lil 914D
> View attachment 3387350
> Have a great day everyone!


What's the deal with the 914 it originate in NY ?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What's the deal with the 914 it originate in NY ?


914-(Chem4d x Chem91)


----------



## moondance (Apr 3, 2015)

Hehe Good Day Friends of the 600 club! Well I have created yet another mothers day surprise for the wifey. It's going to take a little bit of not telling her everything for a few weeks to make it all happen. I am going to have the upstairs dry walled finally, and we can move the bedroom back to where it belongs. Got a guy to wall both rooms to primer ready for 600, I took it as a sign LOL. Onwards and upwards always, gotta move forward. Damn she is going to shit herself, she thinks maybe by winter it may be done. I'm a little sneak lol, she works her ass off to keep us right as rain. Alright folks have a great Holiday everyone, peace and love to everyone and their families. 

Peace - Be Safe MD.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 3, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hehe Good Day Friends of the 600 club! Well I have created yet another mothers day surprise for the wifey. It's going to take a little bit of not telling her everything for a few weeks to make it all happen. I am going to have the upstairs dry walled finally, and we can move the bedroom back to where it belongs. Got a guy to wall both rooms to primer ready for 600, I took it as a sign LOL. Onwards and upwards always, gotta move forward. Damn she is going to shit herself, she thinks maybe by winter it may be done. I'm a little sneak lol, she works her ass off to keep us right as rain. Alright folks have a great Holiday everyone, peace and love to everyone and their families.
> 
> Peace - Be Safe MD.



Happy wife happy life! Words to live by, and I'm not even married haha.

Yummy


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful DST! Enjoy the weekend!

MD & Figgy - I know right?! Too many damn double takes with this toy! I'm sticking to the kong chew rings after they eat that one lol

Enjoy the fishing figgy! I hope to get out to do something fishing sometime soon

That'll be a hell of a surprise for your wife MD, expecting something to happen in the winter and getting it in the spring, I think you'll have some bow chica wowwww wowwwww coming to ya the day she finds out about that 

Have a good day yall


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2015)

Damn man... my wife would die if I actually got shit done/ got someone to get shit done around the house. Good work man. 600 is definitely a sign.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Weed so friendly it burns in the shape of peace signs...


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Made it home by the way and had a great visit with @Dr.Amber Trichome. I smoked two of those jays and they are nice. One had a lot of hash


haha! mike rolled em. funky looking . mine are all bumpy with chunks in em. it was the 45 micron superlemonhaze hash I pulled this past weekend. Have you ever smoked super lemon haze before?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

I just read that Scotts Miracle grow bought GH general hydroponics.. I don't know what to think about this. I hope they don't change too many things in the nutes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha! mike rolled em. funky looking . mine are all bumpy with chunks in em. it was the 45 micron superlemonhaze hash I pulled this past weekend. Have you ever smoked super lemon haze before?


Not till now. Smoked some BBH with PapaPayne today


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just read that Scotts Miracle grow bought GH general hydroponics.. I don't know what to think about this. I hope they don't change too many things in the nutes.


Scott's has owned them and several others for quite sometime now. They all are owned by Monsanto.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

So was diggin through the stash today and found these...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

I know they owned a few other companies but GH has always been it's own company since iit's conception, this just happened a day ago. What sucks is if Monsanto owns Scotts I'll probably have to switch nutes. I don't really like some of Monsanto ethics 

http://m.bizjournals.com/columbus/news/2015/04/03/scotts-jumps-into-the-marijuana-business-with-deal.html?r=full


giggles26 said:


> Scott's has owned them and several others for quite sometime now. They all are owned by Monsanto.


----------



## moondance (Apr 3, 2015)

They want to sterilize the world they are evil incarnate.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

Agreed! 



moondance said:


> They want to sterilize the world they are evil incarnate.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 3, 2015)

yea Monsanto definitely wants to own the worlds food supply...scary shit. A lot of their ethics are downright disgusting...putting hardworking American farmers out of work with scare tatics and lawsuits. There is no longer any version in Canada of non GMO soy beans...which is in nearly everything in the supermarket.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I know they owned a few other companies but GH has always been it's own company since iit's conception, this just happened a day ago. What sucks is if Monsanto owns Scotts I'll probably have to switch nutes. I don't really like some of Monsanto ethics
> 
> http://m.bizjournals.com/columbus/news/2015/04/03/scotts-jumps-into-the-marijuana-business-with-deal.html?r=full


In the U.S., the Company's *Scotts*(R), Miracle-Gro(R) and Ortho(R) brands are market leading in their categories, as is the consumer Roundup(R) brand, which is marketed in North America and most of Europe exclusively by *Scotts*and *owned by Monsanto*


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 3, 2015)

Here's my little veg space. It is soon to be modified so it will hold more plants and use two lights. That's my Fireballs mom in the back right and two Sour Cherry plants front right, Bubba Kush front left and blue Dream back left.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

That's just saying that Roundup is owned by Monsanto, but marketed and sold by Scotts. Still, that sucks they even have anything to do with Monsanto, guess they must be heartless (like most corporations) 



giggles26 said:


> In the U.S., the Company's *Scotts*(R), Miracle-Gro(R) and Ortho(R) brands are market leading in their categories, as is the consumer Roundup(R) brand, which is marketed in North America and most of Europe exclusively by *Scotts*and *owned by Monsanto*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not till now. Smoked some BBH with PapaPayne today


well what was the verdict?
that was the only strain the dispensary took!!! ive been smoking and vapin strictly super lemon haze with weekly compitions with my other strains but not BBH yet. Dog kush lost to sLH today.it was a pleasure meeting u, ur sweet wife and beautiful children.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

Damn dez those are looking mighty healthy! The sour cherry looks like a maple leaf Indica leaf structure I had, like a duck foot, cool!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 3, 2015)

I definitely like the BB hills DAT. Pretty tasty and a nice stone


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's just saying that Roundup is owned by Monsanto, but marketed and sold by Scotts. Still, that sucks they even have anything to do with Monsanto, guess they must be heartless (like most corporations)


They own them all...


1998 - Monsanto: Scotts entered into a collaboration with the Monsanto Company to bring the benefits of biotechnology to the multi-billion dollar turfgrass and ornamental plants business. Under the agreement, Scotts and Monsanto agree to share technologies, including Monsanto's extensive genetic library of plant traits and Scotts' proprietary gene gun technology to produce improved transgenic turfgrasses and ornamental plants.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scotts_Miracle-Gro_Company


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just a lil list of who Monsanto owns...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil list of who Monsanto owns...
> View attachment 3387733


Fuck what can you by then


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> well what was the verdict?
> that was the only strain the dispensary took!!! ive been smoking and vapin strictly super lemon haze with weekly compitions with my other strains but not BBH yet. Dog kush lost to sLH today.it was a pleasure meeting u, ur sweet wife and beautiful children.


i have not smoked the dog yet but all have been great! I have the bat wings together and will set the tent up tomorrow after the guys drop the washer and drier off.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

What......kook-aid

I'm done....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck what can you by then


Grown your own


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Grown your own


Speaking of that I have brandy wine toms, sqush, peppers started and more to come. I filled the 72 site seed tray and will have to do it again.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Speaking of that I have brandy wine toms, sqush, peppers started and more to come. I filled the 72 site seed tray and will have to do it again.


I've been waiting to get out in the garden but it hasn't quite raining long enough.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Here's my little veg space. It is soon to be modified so it will hold more plants and use two lights. That's my Fireballs mom in the back right and two Sour Cherry plants front right, Bubba Kush front left and blue Dream back left.
> View attachment 3387728


Looking good dez!


----------



## moondance (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck what can you by then


that is my biggest issue shopping cause the wife knows that list by heart. They are the ones that don't want g m o labeling cause everything has a g m o in it they just don't tell you cause no one will buy it just like overseas.


----------



## moondance (Apr 3, 2015)

Not the mama haha great times.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

Damn! I love Pepsi, I don't drink soda too often but I do like Pepsi. My favorite soda is orange cream and sarsaparilla but I can never find it. I think it's by a company called Saranac. So good! Pringles too? I used to like those but haven't really had a craving for them in a long time. My weak spot is burger King. So unhealthy but I love it, so I'm glad they aren't on the list


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn! I love Pepsi, I don't drink soda too often but I do like Pepsi. My favorite soda is orange cream and sarsaparilla but I can never find it. I think it's by a company called Saranac. So good! Pringles too? I used to like those but haven't really had a craving for them in a long time. My weak spot is burger King. So unhealthy but I love it, so I'm glad they aren't on the list


Double Whopper with Cheese, oh and chicken fries are back...


----------



## papapayne (Apr 3, 2015)

wow my mind was just blown. WTF happened to this country!! Call me crazy but this isn't what the country was founded for. How can the same company own the majority of so many food companies. How can it not be a monoply when they own coke and pepsi? I mean damn, that's like 90% the soda on the shelves. No wonder the rich get richer and exert more control.


----------



## moondance (Apr 3, 2015)

Then add on the seed companies they own, and there is no where to run from sterilized gmo fruits and veggies and cereal and milk and the list goes on I am afraid to say. We use only organically sourced or heirloom seed varieties and our own seed we have collected from 20 years of growing. Nasty my 14 yr old dog got the old bitch farts tonight, she can clear a room on a second damn. O yeah and don't let any one pollen molecule get on your crops and they will own you and ruin you for life, due to them having unlimited funds to fight anything they want any time and for any length of time cause there mad rich.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

My cat will do that too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh I know that! They even had 10 chicken nuggets on the dollar menu for a while. I had a friend that worked there when I grew up and he'd make so many creations. There's a hidden menu at bk too that has some good stuff. My favorite was always a chicken tender sandwich, it was chicken tenders (they don't have them any more though) on a bun with lettuce and tomato, was $1 back in the day, really wish they would make those again because the chicken crisp doesn't compare. Whoppers are my 2nd fav  even their frys are way better now



giggles26 said:


> Double Whopper with Cheese, oh and chicken fries are back...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol @ MD my dog cleared the room a little while ago, sooo gross lmao. I hear ya about the Monsanto stuff, really freaking sucks there's corps out there like that. I never go to Walmart anymore, I try to do the mom and pop shops if at all possible. Can't stand big biz running hard workers out of biz. I even changed my rx place from rite aid to a mom and pop. Let me tell you, rite aid took 3 hrs to fill a script. My first time at the mom and pop, new customer, in and out in 11 minutes. And got a magnet. Turns out the girl there shops where my gf works too


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2015)

I got my old VW bug out of storage and smogged so now I can drive it to work. It is only 5 miles away so I may start riding a bike


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

Tahoe OG setting up nicely...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2015)

I got some cute little plants over here. Not sure if they will ever get taller, or just keep stacking up leaves on top of leaves.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

They look hungry @jigfresh


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2015)

I just changed brake pads on the ceed. took little over an hour and everything works.. Wehuu


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey everybody I have a pee test in about a week (don't currently have the exact day). I was wondering if anybody could throw me some tips on how to pass a pee test?

I've done a lot of research online but i'm curious as to what you wise old stoners have to say 

20 years old, 175lbs (not too terribly much body fat), i lift weights and walk/run a few miles a day. Last toke was 4/2/15 had a little bowl before i went to bed. Obviously i'm not going to be toking until the test, but what are some things I can honestly do to help my body detox faster and then things i can do to dilute my pee a bit when the time comes? I had been toking a few times a day before 4/2/15, i'd call myself a pretty heavy user.

Is there even any way i could honestly pass a pee test in 7 days anyways? I woulda stopped toking when i brought my resume in but its a job at a hydroponic store so i didn't really expect there to be a test.

Any input would be genuinely appreciated!
 
(Just a pic of my favorite plant i've grown so my post is less boring, although its a crappy pic)


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm guessing the test is BS if it's at a hydro store! Just in case keep burning fat.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I'm guessing the test is BS if it's at a hydro store!


I was thinking that but at my interview they seemed like they honestly like to keep a tight ship. Good nice people, but with a tight ship. They said they had staffing problems in the past so it wouldn't surprise me if its just some "quality control." They probably wouldn't mind me toking, i'm assuming they are really just testing my discipline considering they gave me over a week after my interview for the test. I think thats them kinda giving me my chance to pass


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 4, 2015)

A lot of times the test is being required by the business owner's insurance company. I can get cheaper insurance rates if I submit employees to random screening. I was informed of this when applying for general liability insurance. I only have three people listed currently as employees so I don't worry about it.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey guys, thought I'd share a couple pictures of what's going on in my 600W tent. I had to break out the stakes this morning because the branches are getting very heavy, sorry about the light. Three plants in 5 gal pots with FFoF soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

Lovely ^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

Old pr0n better than no pr0n


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Sure miss your post,get back to growing already......jk


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

Nothing else I'd rather happen :-/ who knew. I really want to.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

How long has it been since you've grew a plant @whodatnation 

Been a min hasn't it?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 4, 2015)

Here's a mercy shot.   Extrema, Swamp Wreck, Swamp Wrecks, Cherry Puff.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

Let the fun begin....
 
Oh and yes those are mini solo cups


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Old pr0n better than no pr0n
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388072 View attachment 3388073 View attachment 3388074 View attachment 3388075 View attachment 3388076





genuity said:


> Sure miss your post,get back to growing already......jk


I second that!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil list of who Monsanto owns...
> View attachment 3387733


Actually that's a list of company's who use Monsanto GM products in their ingredients, NOT a list of Monsanto owned company's.

Cadbury for example is owned by Mondelez International.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

As in the Cadbury bunny...I sure hope not.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

We in England are seriously pissed off with Mondelez International.

They've recently changed the recipe for Cadburys Creme Eggs, they no longer use Cadburys Dairy Milk chocolate in the production of.

They now use that shitty American Hershy's style 'standard cocoa mix chocolate', so now the first ingredient listed (in descending order of largest proportion first) is no longer 'milk' but 'sugar'.


They produce 1.5 million eggs per day at Bournville in England.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We in England are seriously pissed off with Mondelez International.
> 
> They've recently changed the recipe for Cadburys Creme Eggs, they no longer use Cadburys Dairy Milk chocolate in the production of.
> 
> They now use that shitty American Hershy's style cocolate, so now the first ingredient listed (in descending order of largest proportion first) is no longer 'milk' but 'sugar'.


And my mom thought I was crazy,when I told her they are not the same..I knew it.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We in England are seriously pissed off with Mondelez International.
> 
> They've recently changed the recipe for Cadburys Creme Eggs, they no longer use Cadburys Dairy Milk chocolate in the production of.
> 
> They now use that shitty American Hershy's style cocolate, so now the first ingredient listed (in descending order of largest proportion first) is no longer 'milk' but 'sugar'.


They did that across the board - At least it's not High fructose corn syrup, thats our biggest issue with eating, it's in everything, and makes you fat fat fat. I know I cant loose my spare tire cause I wont stop drinking pop/soda.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> They did that across the board - At least it's not High fructose corn syrup, thats our biggest issue with eating, it's in everything, and makes you fat fat fat. I know I cant loose my spare tire cause I wont stop drinking pop/soda.


I am trying to stop drinking Mt. dew and it is like kicking a hard drug habit.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

Damn wifey took me out shopping, I got so pissed waiting for her to find shoes I had to walk away LOL. I hate shopping with a passion it's just not my thing. I wear sweat and shirts that are grey, that's it everyday, every year. I am not into fassion, i got shit to do LOL. Okay rant over, Happy Early Easter for those who celebrate.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am trying to stop drinking Mt. dew and it is like kicking a hard drug habit.


My buddy drinks a whole 12 pack,on a 6 hr fishing trip....he is nuts.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am trying to stop drinking Mt. dew and it is like kicking a hard drug habit.


Yeah I hear ya Doc, that's my drug of choice since I was 13, i'm 42 now. It's the only thing that will cut flem though for me, and I have horrid sinus issues.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

Creme Eggs in the US are smaller too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> My buddy drinks a whole 12 pack,on a 6 hr fishing trip....he is nuts.


I am at about a gallon a day or more!


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> My buddy drinks a whole 12 pack,on a 6 hr fishing trip....he is nuts.


Nothin there I am at a 12 pack a day - 18 hr day. Everyday!


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Creme Eggs in the US are smaller too.


Are they, I am not really a candy guy, but the wife was pissed when they changed the recipe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> Damn wifey took me out shopping, I got so pissed waiting for her to find shoes I had to walk away LOL. I hate shopping with a passion it's just not my thing. I wear sweat and shirts that are grey, that's it everyday, every year. I am not into fassion, i got shit to do LOL. Okay rant over, Happy Early Easter for those who celebrate.


I don't shop with the wife it will be trouble for certain.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

Engineers Dream take me away!!!!!


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm usually not to bad, but my knee was killing me and I turned into the shoe runner for some fuckin reason. Couldnt do it lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> They did that across the board - At least it's not High fructose corn syrup, thats our biggest issue with eating, it's in everything, and makes you fat fat fat. I know I cant loose my spare tire cause I wont stop drinking pop/soda.


Modified corn is in practically everything.

A corn kernal is basically one big lump of starch, they then mess with that starch in a lab and turn it into all sorts.

It's why corn is now cheaper to buy than the cost of production, it's everywhere and in everything.

They even feed ruminant live stock with it because it's so cheap, this causes ecoli to flourish in the cows stomach's infecting the meat.

Human Ecoli infection from meat is directly caused by grain feeding cattle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

I told the Mrs the other day I wanted to try and cut sugar out of my diet.

She laughed cos she'd watched a documentary about a woman who tried too and understands realistically how hard it is with today's food products.

The woman in question said she still felt unexplained cravings a year later!

......


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree you can't hide from it these days, the wife and I have a 3000 sq ft outdoor garden for food production in the summer time, there are a few farms I know of that sell organic grass fed beef, 100% difference in our produce and organic beef than the corporate beef in the food stores. It's just scary you can't eat anything they sell in the stores. We can and freeze our veggies to get us year round fresh food. Then this year the wife did pak choy and bak choy in the basement with my stuff and we had fresh stir frys all winter long. Not bragging just saying it's doable.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

If everyone had even a little garden for personal veggies the big producers would be fucked. We do share our overages with family and friends.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

Keeping in mind I don't get out much ever - Is there a car anywhere with hand paddle accelerators, not shifters but gas pedal like on the shifter or something? My driving days are numbered I fear.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> Keeping in mind I don't get out much ever - Is there a car anywhere with hand paddle accelerators, not shifters but gas pedal like on the shifter or something? My driving days are numbered I fear.


Yeah you can get one's modified for folk with no legs.

I've seen a couple over here.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah you can get one's modified for folk with no legs.
> 
> I've seen a couple over here.


Cool thank you that gives me a place to start.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

I grow some veggies and herbs but no where near enough to keep me and the Mrs supplied constantly.

Not enough land in a suburban garden.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually that's a list of company's who use Monsanto GM products in their ingredients, NOT a list of Monsanto owned company's.
> 
> Cadbury for example is owned by Mondelez International.


Cool, great, it's still associated with Monsanto and that's bad enough.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

I have only had her for a little while.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

We go to her family in Poland and it's a completely different story.

No GMO in Poland at all (so far) and most of her family grow something so just swap between each other.

A full free range pig only costs about £120.

It's awesome!


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I grow some veggies and herbs but no where near enough to keep me and the Mrs supplied constantly.
> 
> Not enough land a suburban garden.


You could try Growing Vertically we do a lot of tall trellising to double and triple space.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2015)

My buddy is in a wheel chair and he drives, it's all on the steering wheel and the steering column.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> My buddy is in a wheel chair and he drives, it's all on the steering wheel and the steering column.


Nice, they should have a retro fit kit then somewhere for me, that's awesome! I've been looking at a Maroon Camaro ragtop that I would look great driving haha. Now I got me some hope cool.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

Or you guys could get a place like this and grow all the fucking veggies you want....


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

Thats funny Giggles the wife and I were just discussing where we are going to move to today and we were looking at big open acreage! I told her I would only move one more time to our retirement property! Gotta find the land first lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Cool, great, it's still associated with Monsanto and that's bad enough.



Not really, that list is quite sketchy when you think about it logically.


They could buy corn syrup from a 3rd party supplier that's made from Monsanto modified corn and by how the corn supply chain works it would be completely outside their control.

Modified corn unfit for human consumption found it's way into Taco Bell cornflower this way.

Corn is corn and bad corn looks the same as good corn.
When corn middlemen purchase corn in thousands of tons from multiple farmers all over the world and then mix it all together in the same storage silo's before sale how would anybody tell the difference without a suitable lab?

They can't.

I'm sure there's a proper link on Wiki somewhere but here's the story, it doesn't concern Monsanto but gives an idea of the problem.

http://articles.latimes.com/2000/sep/23/news/mn-25314


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Or you guys could get a place like this and grow all the fucking veggies you want....
> View attachment 3388184 View attachment 3388185 View attachment 3388187 View attachment 3388188 View attachment 3388189


My Mrs grandparents land (ex pig and potato farmers) in Poland is about that big.

That kind of land for sale in England is non-existent though.

All our land is owned by the gentry or the government, the dairy farmers and such pay rent to the Lord's, they don't even own their own farms.

A nice dream though, I'd love some land.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

G' Morning everyone

All this corn talk makes me think of a book I read some years back called "We are what we eat" by Michael Pollin lol. We as people are walking corn cobs


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

We have technically like 4 city lots that makes up our 1/2 acre, but were in the city, and we grow alot of food all over even in the flower beds. One year the misses planted bush beans along the sidewalk, pick and eat lol. Veggies make for cool flowers too. Anyway we love the country and being very very far from our nearest neighbor, and thats what the retirement property will be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> We as people are walking corn cobs



Fat starchy fuckers!


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> G' Morning everyone
> 
> All this corn talk makes me think of a book I read some years back called "We are what we eat" by Michael Pollin lol. We as people are walking corn cobs


I have never herd of that book but will take a look at it.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Modified corn is in practically everything.
> 
> A corn kernal is basically one big lump of starch, they then mess with that starch in a lab and turn it into all sorts.
> 
> ...


Its also why ecoli makes it onto leafy veggies to like kale, spinach etc. Its in the animal waste which now is in all the ground water and soil. Makes me fucking sick that this is allowed to go on. I hope in my life time we get to see all the corruption hung for the damage they have done.


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

The wife is not gelling with her new tablet LOL, new technology and an old girl love it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> We have technically like 4 city lots that makes up our 1/2 acre, but were in the city, and we grow alot of food all over even in the flower beds. One year the misses planted bush beans along the sidewalk, pick and eat lol. Veggies make for cool flowers too. Anyway we love the country and being very very far from our nearest neighbor, and thats what the retirement property will be.


They do something similar in the town where my dad lives.

All the flower planters through the town are full of veg.

If you're poor you just go and take what you want and maybe donate a small pack of seeds at some point in return, it's like a local initiative set up by the 'neighbourhood watch' types.

They've been at it a couple of years now, it works well.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> If everyone had even a little garden for personal veggies the big producers would be fucked. We do share our overages with family and friends.



What sucks is places are passing laws to outlaw this. Case and point is in michigian. They just past a law that would band all livestock and farming (veggies to) if there is another house within a distance


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Its also why ecoli makes it onto leafy veggies to like kale, spinach etc. Its in the animal waste which now is in all the ground water and soil. Makes me fucking sick that this is allowed to go on. I hope in my life time we get to see all the corruption hung for the damage they have done.


If they sterilize us and feed us things we can't digest there's no one left to bitch! Good plan for them.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fat starchy fuckers!


some people even starch their jeans! lol



moondance said:


> I have never herd of that book but will take a look at it.


He's got quite a bit of stuff, my friend that went to college for nutritionist and always had some wild books and journals laying around, sometimes I feel like I got my nutritionist degree  jk jk


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Or you guys could get a place like this and grow all the fucking veggies you want....
> View attachment 3388184 View attachment 3388185 View attachment 3388187 View attachment 3388188 View attachment 3388189


I would literally kill to have that kind of space.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> G' Morning everyone
> 
> All this corn talk makes me think of a book I read some years back called "We are what we eat" by Michael Pollin lol. We as people are walking corn cobs


he has another great one to, called botany of desire. Has a chapter on cannabis that will really make ya think


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> What sucks is places are passing laws to outlaw this. Case and point is in michigian. They just past a law that would band all livestock and farming (veggies to) if there is another house within a distance


This I did not know about.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> he has another great one to, called botany of desire. Has a chapter on cannabis that will really make ya think


I'll have to see if I can find that one, I didn't know he had anything about mj! I bet that's a hell of a book. All the things I read by him really blew my mind


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> I agree you can't hide from it these days, the wife and I have a 3000 sq ft outdoor garden for food production in the summer time, there are a few farms I know of that sell organic grass fed beef, 100% difference in our produce and organic beef than the corporate beef in the food stores. It's just scary you can't eat anything they sell in the stores. We can and freeze our veggies to get us year round fresh food. Then this year the wife did pak choy and bak choy in the basement with my stuff and we had fresh stir frys all winter long. Not bragging just saying it's doable.


They sell grass fed beef here in Oregon. Organic is big here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd have some chickens in a breath but our laws say animals MUST be stunned before slaughter, meaning I'd have to take em to the local abattoir and pay which defeats the object.

The only exception is religious slaughter, so I'd have to become/pretend to be Muslim or Jewish to kill my own.

We buy only halal chicken and mutton, and mostly halal beef and lamb, pork we get free range from Poland.

Fuck that pre-stun shit.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 4, 2015)

Fruit Punch dab-athon, followed by oyster shots, followed by beer, followed by oyster shots. Not even 4 and Im hammered! It's going to be a looooooong night


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> How long has it been since you've grew a plant @whodatnation
> 
> Been a min hasn't it?



About 8 months too long... Need to get back at it, breeding too.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

Damn I left to take the kids to an Easter egg hunt and come back to like 20 some new messages. 

This thread just keeps on moving! I miss so much here at times.

Oh and I know where some land is for sale, as long as you don't care about being in a legal state lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

Here's some clone and preflower porn. Took a peek in the cloner and was surprised to see everything has started to root  will be sexing the headbangers soon woohoo


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

Fireball, you reek soooo good!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

Been meaning to post this, I bet some of yall could utilize something like this, I think I'm going to give it a shot after the move to the new house. Would save so much electric not having to blast an ac in the grow room all day.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Been meaning to post this, I bet some of yall could utilize something like this, I think I'm going to give it a shot after the move to the new house. Would save so much electric not having to blast an ac in the grow room all day.


Have totally made one of these, our old house before we moved had no AC, only window units and it got hot as shit during the day. They work surprisingly well. 

Made an Ona gel bucket like that to


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

Hell yeah! Good to know they work! I'm definitley giving it a try at the end of the month, if all i have to do is add a frozen water jug every 5 hours, i'd rather do that than pay 10$ a day to run an ac lol


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

It has to be medical legal like my state.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2015)

Dog howlin at the moon


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2015)

moondance

here is a source for handicap auto accessories. They usually run a 50 or 60% off sale and sometimes it includes free shipping.
http://www.allegromedical.com/daily-living-aids-c519/automotive-aids-c3960.html
I used the portable hand control until I acquired some more mobility and now use my left leg.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 4, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Dog howlin at the moon
> View attachment 3388270
> View attachment 3388272 View attachment 3388273


RRRRRough!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'll have to see if I can find that one, I didn't know he had anything about mj! I bet that's a hell of a book. All the things I read by him really blew my mind


If u cant find it, I may find the energy to scan it in for you that chapter I mean. I had to read it for my botany class. Definitely worth a read. He has the idea that certain plants have evolved/ exploited humans for their development.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

Next best thing I guess


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

More oldies


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea in the book he also goes over the relationship of a few other plants and their relationships to humanity

4 total, Tulips marijuana , potatoes and Apples


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

awesome pics Whodat!!! I am planning on running a SCROG next cycle, Definitely looking forward to trying it out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> If u cant find it, I may find the energy to scan it in for you that chapter I mean. I had to read it for my botany class. Definitely worth a read. He has the idea that certain plants have evolved/ exploited humans for their development.


Hell yeah man, I would love to read that part! No rush though, if you don't feel like scanning it right away it's ok  

Damnit whodat, now you just planned the next 1 hour and 56 minutes of my day lol. I wonder if the MJ part is in there. Nice pics btw!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks alpha and papayen, scrogs are great fun.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2015)

papapayne said:


> awesome pics Whodat!!! I am planning on running a SCROG next cycle, Definitely looking forward to trying it out


Go on ebay and search for "secret jardin trellis" - Best $15 bucks you'll ever spend. I just picked up a couple more trellis and they are nylon and will last forever. Just hook them to the frame of the tent and they come in all sizes up to 10x10 I think


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome, will check those out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> More oldies
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388317 View attachment 3388318 View attachment 3388319 View attachment 3388320


Man I can't wait to see you growing again!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

Well we have 2 fireballs that are showing purple hues on the leaves in veg...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well we have 2 fireballs that are showing purple hues on the leaves in veg...


They from the f1or f3 beans? I would be stoked to find some in the f3 but I still have bobs purple cut too.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They from the f1or f3 beans? I would be stoked to find some in the f3 but I still have bobs purple cut too.


Didn't pop the f3's, just f1's and f2's...

Found a really nice stud in the f2's, resembles my girl f1...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

If anyone is wanting to drop seeds, tonight's the night to do it. It's a full moon, and a blood moon late tonight. I'm dropping some right now


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm bored so I'll just post this...


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> moondance
> 
> here is a source for handicap auto accessories. They usually run a 50 or 60% off sale and sometimes it includes free shipping.
> http://www.allegromedical.com/daily-living-aids-c519/automotive-aids-c3960.html
> ...


Thanks a bunch CoF.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2015)

Lil rotten puppie dogs, and perty flowers. 

 



That soil is gonna grow a kick ass lil garden :-/


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

The Moon IS always so good to me I love her so.....! She looks so sexy in Red tonight.

Piece of equipment listed - and getting sold next week, were cooking now!


----------



## moondance (Apr 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Lil rotten puppie dogs, and perty flowers.
> 
> View attachment 3388378 View attachment 3388379
> 
> ...


Thats great the puppy really needs to learn how to relax man, to stressed LOL. That is going to grow some huge veggies, go for a worlds record something!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Lil rotten puppie dogs, and perty flowers.
> 
> View attachment 3388378 View attachment 3388379
> 
> ...


Nice! Love the puppy man. My cat has taken to rolling over like that.


Well guys the 4x8 is up and we have two new 20 amp breakers run for the garage. I have the light burning now and will move seedlings in after I roll a doobie


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2015)

I hope you have a good lock to secure the garage.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I hope you have a good lock to secure the garage.
> 
> 
> cof


Pulling the plug on the garage door and pad locking it. Inside door gets double sided dead bolt.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 5, 2015)

Day 35 in the 3x3 
Purple lemon

Day 31 in the 8x4 
Blue dream


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter from the Easter Basset . ...


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Day 35 in the 3x3
> Purple lemonView attachment 3388466
> 
> Day 31 in the 8x4
> Blue dreamView attachment 3388467


Lovely great job


----------



## DirtyNerd (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter brothers and sisters happy growing


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2015)

*Cannabis Cures Cancer and the Government Knows It*

Jul 14, 2013
179 370





Cannabis is labeled by the US Government as a Schedule One Narcotic, meaning little to no known medical value. (Even though the US Govt holds patents that state otherwise) Marinol, which is APPROVED BY THE FDA, is synthesized THC. Millions of people are sitting in jail for using Cannabis raw, but it’s ‘perfectly fine’ to use the plant if the Government and their corporate owners take most of the medicine out of it, then get to charge you an arm and a leg for it. Why is that? I shall explain.





*The US Government is well aware Cannabis has medicinal properties.* How could they not? It’s been used as a medicine for at least the past 10,000 years. Even in America, Cannabis was used as a medicine for over 100 years. It was in over a hundred over the counter medicines for a wide range of reasons. Everything from pain and nausea medication to sleeping tonics. (Why did they make it illegal? It’s a long story so I won’t go into it today.. If you’d like to read about the greed and racism that caused the criminalization of the worlds most useful plant, check out this article) http://www.drugwarrant.com/articles/why-is-marijuana-illegal/
*Among the reasons you will learn about on the link I shared above, the US Government has even more reason to keep it illegal today.* If Cannabis were to become legalized, it would eat away at TRILLIONS of pharmaceutical profits over the years. (Not including other profits like the billions they get for keeping our privately owned prisons full) *What most people don’t realize is, the Government(s) have been helping the major pharmaceutical companies stonewall natural cures for decades.* (Cannabis is merely one of many they have tried to bury and discredit) In fact, the US Government has known since 1974 that Cannabis cures Cancer. In ’72 Richard Nixon wanted a larger budget for his war on drugs. He thought that if he proved Cannabis caused lung cancer like cigarettes do, he would get the support he needed. He gave the Medical College of Virginia 2 years to do a study on the effects of THC on the body. In ’74 the study was completed. It turns out, THC when ingested in highly concentrated forms (such as eating Cannabis oil) will attack any mutated cells in your body while strengthening and rejuvenating the healthy cells. They found the PERFECT cure for Cancer. It worked fast, it worked well, it worked on many different forms of Cancer in ALL stages and it had ZERO harmful side effects. (Unlike Chemo which deteriorates your entire body and kills 1 in 5 patients. Not only that, but other research shows it dissolves ALL forms of tumors and can even combat super-bugs like MRSA.) When Richard Nixon saw the results of the study he was FURIOUS. He threw the entire report in the trash and deemed the study classified. In 1976 President Gerald Ford put an end to all public cannabis research and granted exclusive research rights to major pharmaceutical companies, who set out — unsuccessfully — to develop synthetic forms of THC that would deliver all the medical benefits without the “high.”
*We only found out about the study a few years ago thanks to dedicated medical and law professionals who filed Freedom of Information Requests. *The Government lied for many reasons.. One of the main reasons is Pharmaceutical Companies. They spend billions every year lobbying to keep Cannabis illegal because they make TRILLIONS off Cancer drugs and research. They are already well aware that Cannabis cures Cancer. They have a well thought out con going at the moment. Cancer patients and their loved ones will spend their entire life savings or even sell their houses and businesses in order to pay for Chemotherapy and other Cancer treatment drugs. A lot of the time they spend all that money and their loved one dies anyway. If the public found out that the Government has been lying for over 40 years, that MILLIONS of lives could have been saved and that the dying could grow the cure they so desperately need in their own backyard… The American public would be going nuts over it. This is why we need your help telling people!
*Here is an article about what they did if you’d like to read more, as well as an article about more suppressed research. *

Cannabis Cures Cancer- US Government has known since 197422. U.S. Government Repressed Marijuana-Tumor Research
*Keep in mind.. The US Government also holds a Patent on Cannabis and it’s medicinal properties.* US Patent 6630507 states unequivocally that cannabinoids are useful in the prevention and treatment of a wide variety of diseases including auto-immune disorders, stroke, trauma, Parkinson’s, Alzheimer’s and HIV dementia. The patent, awarded in 2003, is based on research done by the National Institute of Health, and is assigned to the US Dept. of Health and Human Services. In the age of information, they can no longer keep their lies about Cannabis afloat.
*SHARE THIS INFORMATION EVERYWHERE!! * http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17952650
*If you want more info about the patent, here is a link for you. * http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6630507.html
In case you are wondering the difference between a few things like Hemp oil and Cannabis oil, I figured I’d explain that too. THC is soluble in alcohol and fats only. This is why people saute it in butter and use it in things like cakes and cookies. You can make Cannabis Ghee (which is essentially Canna-butter) and use it how you would normally use butter in a recipe.
Cannabis oil is made by crushing raw Cannabis in grain alcohol (as close to 100% as possible), straining it and cooking off the alcohol VERY carefully. All you will be left with is essentially ‘pure medicine’ in highly concentrated form.
Hemp oil is made by cold-pressing the seeds of the Hemp plant and extracting the healthy oil within. It is used for things like food and fuel, but it will not cure cancer because it lacks THC. (Hence the reason it’s legal to buy at places like Trader Joe’s)

Now, I realize how badly some people are going to want to get their hands on Cannabis oil for their suffering loved ones. I’m sorry to say, the only place you can get the oil is from Cannabis dispensaries in areas where it is sold legally. Otherwise you have to make it yourself which can be highly complicated and even dangerous since you have to worry about alcohol fumes and legal repercussions if you get caught. (Here’s a video that shows you how)
Still, in my opinion it is well worth the risks since it has already saved THOUSANDS of people (and pets) from horrible deaths due to diseases like Cancer. If you would like to hear many testimonies on the subject, type ‘Cannabis cured my cancer’ or ‘Cannabis cures Cancer’ into youtube search. When you do, you will see how many people are trying to get the word out about this AMAZING



cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter guys! Hope everyone has a great day! 
Just got done finding all those eggs that pesky rabbit hid...
  
Have a great rest of your day 6!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2015)

Is Australia changing her attitude?


*'I'm growing something that is helping people': Meet the man who is risking jail by supplying marijuana to the critically ill... and the parents who say it has all but stopped their daughter's seizures*

*Alex Impey is breaking the law by openly selling marijuana to customers seeking pain relief*
*He sells medicinal oil from the drug at about $100 a gram and some people use up to a gram each day as treatment*
*Mr Impey also teaches the terminally ill how and where to grow their own*
*His "hemp store" alone receives more than 20 requests for help accessing medicinal cannabis each week*
*Patients who contact him include cancer sufferers, those with Parkinson's Disease, Multiple Sclerosis and children with epilepsy*
*Larisa Rule, 3, is one of his customers, and takes the drug to reduce her seizures*
*Her father Peter risked two years in jail for preparing his own crop*
By Frank Coletta for Daily Mail Australia
Published: 01:41 EST, 5 April 2015 | Updated: 09:44 EST, 5 April 2015
*85*shares
27
View 
comments
Alex Impey is breaking the law selling his customers marijuana, but as long as he keeps hearing stories that the drug is helping them cope with pain, he couldn't care less.
And business for medicinal marijuana is booming, with Mr Impey telling Daily Mail Australia he receives 20 new requests for help each week at his hemp store, Gnostic Hemporium, on the NSW Central Coast, north of Sydney.
'I've got people coming in all the time, who have everything from cancer to early onset Parkinson's,' the father of two said.
'And that woman [with Parkinson's] has had remarkable results when using the cannabis, it stopped her shuddering.'
Scroll down for video 






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+14
Alex Impey, is a father-of-two, who says he is selling marijuana to help to those suffering from serious illness






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+14
Larisa Rule recovers in hospital after one of her surgical procedures with mum Jaylen by her side. Her parents make no apologies for turning to marijuana to help their daughter cope with her conditions, which include epilepsy






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+14
The medicinal marijuana broken down into the oil used by chronic pain sufferers and terminally ill. Users say it is as simple as placing into food or bottles for babies. Some cancer sufferers can use up to a gram each day as treatment with costs of the oil between $80 to $150 per gram






SHARE PICTURE
Copy link to paste in your message
+14
Parents of children with serious illnesses are being taught how to grow their own marijuana crops, such as this one (above)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3012257/What-wrong-growing-helping-people-Meet-man-risking-jail-openly-supplying-marijuana-critically-ill-parents-say-stopped-daughter-s-seizures.html#ixzz3WSvRKJT3 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter yall. 

Cof, now that the feds finally admit it with their own funded studies, I think it's time it HAS to be rescheduled. It DOES (and now they admit it) have medical use.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2015)

You would really think so. But its the MO of the government to follow the money and powerful orders. How long has NASA, and every single climate scientist, atmospheric studies, etc shown global warming is true and happening. Yet little to nothing has changed. Oil companies still are looking for more and more sources of carbon to burn, knowing full well the carbon we already have on the books to burn would destroy the planets ability to support life. The corruption and allowing of politicians to be paid for...end rant lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

checked out Purple Haze rec pot shop 3 miles from me home today.
Nice, friendly well stocked and the OG ghostrider moonshine smelled AMAZING! very nice selection. Interesting Packaging and well overpriced. Seattle Cough had really nice packaging. The had a hard plastic nitrogen sucked plastic so the bud wouldn't get smushed. looked dank as fuck and like toy packaging. enjoy your day!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice pipe dat! Heh

Here's some mama plant pron. I just cut these in half 7 days ago thinking it would stunt them a little but that wasn't the case - defoliation is some serious business. All of these were 70% defoliated lol (and no I don't want to hear antidefoliation feedback  ) sad I can't flower them  there's a chemalope behind all that madness that just won't grow taller, really hard to get some clones from her. It's being over run by the other mama's :/


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2015)

Hard to tell you took anything off those plants.

Check out what I came home to tonight. It was almost 5 inches long. Yikes!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

Right on jig, it's a trip to watch em explode after a proper session, they're about ready for another pruning session but not sure if I'll be able to keep em so I might let them be for now until I figure out if I have a space to fit them in to flower  Here's a pic of them 13 days ago pre defoliation and the bag of leAves from the session, it was quite a heavy session for the youngsters but they exploded from it! 

That bug is freaking scary holy shit! Is there a lot of bugs like that out there? Any other funky creepy crawler encounters? Happy Easter jig


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

@papapayne you might like this, very interesting!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hard to tell you took anything off those plants.
> 
> Check out what I came home to tonight. It was almost 5 inches long. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3388863


Break out a little butter & garlic jig


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't have much food stuffs around here. But I do have butter and garlic. 

There are quite a few bugs around, but there are even more birds, so the bugs are kinda sorta kept at bay. I guess. There was a giant bettle flying around in the house. I coudn't sleep because it was so loud flying around. It was like a june bug, but a bit bigger, and all black/ shiny blue-ish. Crazy looking thing. Lots of differnt kinds of bees, but I guess that's to be expected on a farm. There are at least 20 kinds of trees on the property, so it attracts all sorts. I've counted 4 different kinds of bees, or whatever one calls them. Flying things with yellow and black, that are sorta fuzzy.

I've also counted 3 or 4 different kinds of ants. No flying ants that i've seen thankfully. Only seen a few kinds of spiders, mostly small. There are lizards living in the spaces outside the windows, they chill on the window frames all day. And chase each other. It's fun to watch. I've held 3 types of birds so far. They either hit the big windows, or get trapped in the enclosed porch. One guy hung out on my hand for 10 minutes while he shook off his concussion. Another guy the other day I had to convince to let me help him out the room. It was funny. Wild looking birds. Wish I could get pics of them, but it's not very easy, especially when the camera is in the house. 

I'm sure there's been more fun... oh there were trippy bugs that lived in the murky water of the pool before it was drained, cleaned, and filled back up. Like paddle bugs I would call them. And I guess I fucked up the water pump that goes to the pool yesterday. Thought I was doing good, only to be yelled at in spanish for 15 minutes. That was fucking fun.

Easter was awesome. Got to spend time with friends here, they have two kids, a boy and a girl. The girl fell asleep on my lap, while the boy cuddled in my arms playing a video game on my ipad. It was very nice. I miss my kid so much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

im looking forward to checking the news beans out on the scope..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

SOUTHERN THUNDER! damn that's nice lookin. nice work COF.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

MOUNTain Valley KUSH. . kool stripes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

WICKED~~
RUm Bayou


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im looking forward to checking the news beans out on the scope..
> View attachment 3388920


Nice Doc! That Dog was good stuff, and they must be crazy not to want it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

Space BUbble, it has a very nice smooth dark completion @whodatnation


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WICKED~~
> RUm Bayou
> View attachment 3388930


I am running some of these and the coon dog 12/12 from seed in your old tent. What you think you will pop?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2015)

thats quite a nice seed collection you got there DAT! Love the labels on them. Mine are just in plastic bags in a cd case in the fridge


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> thats quite a nice seed collection you got there DAT! Love the labels on them. Mine are just in plastic bags in a cd case in the fridge


We need to pop those dog Bx2 have you seen the one @HydroGp is growing?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't recall seeing it. Yea we should pop those, and then I have some jakes dreams we can pop to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh yea I am getting some beans from Dj Shorts son everyone so you want some real Dj Shorts Old Word Genetics I can get them here in town. There are a few places here in Or selling them but I can get them for half cost from him.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am running some of these and the coon dog 12/12 from seed in your old tent. What you think you will pop?


this will be VERY interesting, I have been studying your COOn Dog beans very closely for the past hour. lol. They have stuff on them shells. I see white hairs growing from them that resemble both powdery mildew and trichomes. I also see small gooey patches of hash type stuff on the shell as well. You might want to quarantine these seeds. They are very unusal looking . Do you recall where you stored them or why they look like this?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

They have been with all the rest but I will look at them. It could be from the paper I cut up to put them in.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2015)

sounds to me like they could have resin on them from the plant that gave birth?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

finally found a perfect little hash bong, now I just cant stop smoking these clean harsh free hits of my Super Lemon Haze Hash.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wednesday the 1st
 
Today....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 5, 2015)

It sounds incredible out there man. So cool how many different trees all on one property! It's hard pressed to find 4 out here in 100 mile radius (not including the orchards). It kind of sounds like Narnia lol  sucks about the pool pump man, you only did what you thought would help, no worries man that's nothing that can't be fixed. You'll see your little one soon too I think you mentioned coming back to the states soon, never get down about it just be happy the days between the visit gets shorter bud  



jigfresh said:


> I don't have much food stuffs around here. But I do have butter and garlic.
> 
> There are quite a few bugs around, but there are even more birds, so the bugs are kinda sorta kept at bay. I guess. There was a giant bettle flying around in the house. I coudn't sleep because it was so loud flying around. It was like a june bug, but a bit bigger, and all black/ shiny blue-ish. Crazy looking thing. Lots of differnt kinds of bees, but I guess that's to be expected on a farm. There are at least 20 kinds of trees on the property, so it attracts all sorts. I've counted 4 different kinds of bees, or whatever one calls them. Flying things with yellow and black, that are sorta fuzzy.
> 
> ...


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

Damn,

I just caught up on the last thirty pages, this thread moves fast!

I like you all, nice group here...

I've officially got my 2x gavita 6/750's now I just need to build a room for them.

I'm thinking a 12x12, with my 4x8x8 gorilla grow tent on one side and approx 5x10 space for the gavitas. I would veg in the tent with CMH and flower on the other side of the room with the gavitas.

That's the tentative plan, still coming together in my mind. Would love feedback from you lot.

I have:

4x8x8 gorilla tent
2x 315w CMH with batwing reflectors
2x gavita 6/750 flex
8in 863cfm blower
Can50 carbon filter
A couple of other things but those are the main items.

Input welcome.

I'm building a completely new space, from the ground up literally.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey senialfungus, if your planning batwings why not just loose them and go vertical bare bulb, give them all they can get. Blower sounds good. filter good. What are your vent plans for all the heat. Thats all I got senile I cant remember what you grow in.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> finally found a perfect little hash bong, now I just cant stop smoking these clean harsh free hits of my Super Lemon Haze Hash.
> View attachment 3388957
> View attachment 3388961


That look's so damn easy to use, very nice.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Good Morning 600 club, How the hell is everyone this fine Monday morning. I guess between the long weekend and the Widow Killer I was toking on I fell out about 9pm, out cold lol. I hope everyone had great times visiting with family for the holiday, we had a great time visiting with my brother in law and his family. He's got a buddy that upgraded my airplane seats for me for the Colorado trip, bonus more room and free drinks. 
With the wifes help I got the last of the clones up potted into 5's and 3's of different shapes and heights, I'll be working with the Fireballs this time and were going to the ceiling this time LOL, The tent should reek this next run, I can't wait to see, smell and taste what the Fireballs & Skunked Widow do, I will get pics up when I can make it downstairs. The PK and ED run right now smell's so sweet like fruity sugary but clean and fresh., I was in there feeding last night and just brushed a PK bud and stuck to it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tasty. 

I did catch up on some of the information from yesterday and I gotta say thank you for keeping us in the know!

Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I can't recall seeing it. Yea we should pop those, and then I have some jakes dreams we can pop to


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 6, 2015)

trying to get started right


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 6, 2015)

Good morning folks, I hope everyone had a good weekend.
My girls are half way through flowering now the "patients" thing comes into play.
The last 4 weeks are always harder than the first 8.
The girls are getting loud as can be I'm running my lg. canister filter full time now.
Watered yesterday and my son on the second floor was complaining about the odor,
I told him thank you.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey senialfungus, if your planning batwings why not just loose them and go vertical bare bulb, give them all they can get. Blower sounds good. filter good. What are your vent plans for all the heat. Thats all I got senile I cant remember what you grow in.


My last run was vert barebulb, but this time around I'll be vegging horizontally under the CMH and transitioning them to the gavitas.

The 2x CMH will be in a 4x8 tent that is inside of a 12x12 room. The tent will be a veg area, the room will be my flower.

I do have a light mover. I may mount the CMH's to a board and mount that to light mover so it's moving both CMH horizontally in the veg tent. That'll eliminate shadows and increase my penetration, and the light mover won't be sitting unused.

Venting. The room is being built in an old barn stall. The whole building is approx 90x30. Its an old dusty barn used for storage and equipment. I'm going to build an intake box, with slots in it that I can fit a couple of furnace filters in there. So air will be filtered coming in, and exhausted straight out. I'm planning on exhausting straight into the barn and pulling air from the same space. I know that sounds bad, but the barn gets lots of air movement.

Eventually I will knock out a wall and install a door (I'm thinking hidden hinges, bookcase door) and then I'll be able to pull air from my living space into the room and out and into the barn. 

Either way, I believe if I'm moving around 550cfm constantly that I'll be able to combat the heat from the gavitas. My blower is adjustable, from 450 to 650 to 860ish. 




I can't think of much else right now... 


I would love to go vert again, and I will in the future, but for now simplicity wise I'd rather just begin producing then get fancy later.

Eventually I'd like to do side by sides. 1000w vert vs 1000w horizontal. Or compare my organic soils to other feed regimens.

This next run around I'm purchasing maxsea 16-16-16 and running a few plants as a control against my custom built soil. I want to compare my custom soil to something, I feel that they grow too slowly in that soil mix. I've got some experimenting to do...

But as far as the room setup is concerned, does anyone think I'm missing anything? I like to plan things in excruciating detail, and I hope that attention to detail shows in my results.


Thank you all for your time.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

I went to breakfast this morning with some old timers up the road, had a blast. Slowly trotted with my cane back to the house, got 2 blocks of walking in. We will call that a win for today. A senile fungus I totally forgot you were doing the barn grow, got a bit busy. I will look over your post again when I get on the laptop. Looks like you got it well covered, I recently switched to the max sea 5-20-20 the plants are going nuts on it I likey.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 6, 2015)

a senile fungus, what about humidity control in a barn are you going to get too
dry/humid?


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah I can't see much you missed out on except cooling/humidity but you know how much air and what temp it is better than we do so I think your all good. I would recommend you look into the cleanable filters, i use one in my furnace and rinse it clean like 3 times a year. Save you some money on replacing filters, you could have a washable cover that the air pull through and just toss it in the washer.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> a senile fungus, what about humidity control in a barn are you going to get too
> dry/humid?


Probably. 

 



To be honest, I haven't had any humidity control in any of my grows.

I'm imagining that the humidity will be whatever environmental humidity is. I'm hoping my airflow will take care of it, but I don't know tbh.

I won't know what the numbers are until I build the space.


Any ideas of how I could regulate such a thing?


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> Yeah I can't see much you missed out on except cooling/humidity but you know how much air and what temp it is better than we do so I think your all good. I would recommend you look into the cleanable filters, i use one in my furnace and rinse it clean like 3 times a year. Save you some money on replacing filters, you could have a washable cover that the air pull through and just toss it in the washer.


I shouldn't need cooling. The old barn is under lots of trees, so the roof is shaded from the sun. The aisle way in the barn is cool concrete.

I'm currently in the process of digging a 12x12x1ft hole. I'm going to level it off and build my floor, and walls on top of that. I think with the recessed floor, and the cool building, that cooling won't be a concern.

Humidity is something that I haven't considered yet. Now that I think about it the old barn doesn't have any gutters so it can get damp in there sometimes... I'm not sure what I can do about that though


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

For what your doing you could build a cheap swamp cooler to control heat but if your air flow is good just make sure you can evacuate the space to well above it or with a barn set up you probably already have a good draft vent from top to bottom, but double check if you got enough space for the heat to move out and call it good. Hell I leave a small bowl of water in my tent to add humidity, and I just think it makes me feel better is all LOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I shouldn't need cooling. The old barn is under lots of trees, so the roof is shaded from the sun. The aisle way in the barn is cool concrete.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of digging a 12x12x1ft hole. I'm going to level it off and build my floor, and walls on top of that. I think with the recessed floor, and the cool building, that cooling won't be a concern.
> 
> Humidity is something that I haven't considered yet. Now that I think about it the old barn doesn't have any gutters so it can get damp in there sometimes... I'm not sure what I can do about that though


Yeah you should be set man your doing like a basement grow as far as temps go, for veg higher humidity is a good thing but you dont want bud rot or mildews or Fungus lol, it seems to me your just trying to overthink a bit like I tend to do, I think you got a damn solid plan though.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> For what your doing you could build a cheap swamp cooler to control heat but if your air flow is good just make sure you can evacuate the space to well above it or with a barn set up you probably already have a good draft vent from top to bottom, but double check if you got enough space for the heat to move out and call it good. Hell I leave a small bowl of water in my tent to add humidity, and I just think it makes me feel better is all LOL.



The other day I was thinking of making a bubbler type deal for the intakes. Think of a water bong, air coming in through where the pipe sits, its gets humidified and sent into the room.

I work in a hospital and we have little water containers that we can force the medical air through to humidify it for the patients. It got me thinking I could make a giant bubbler to humidify the room. 

But I don't even know what the humidity runs currently, so that's just a pipe dream.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

You probably know this but dont use yo yos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> Yeah you should be set man your doing like a basement grow as far as temps go, for veg higher humidity is a good thing but you dont want bud rot or mildews or Fungus lol, it seems to me your just trying to overthink a bit like I tend to do, I think you got a damn solid plan though.



The roof of the building is brand new, metal roofing. Its got a slit vent (ridge vent? Its got a vent all the way down the apex of the roof), extremely good airflow in there. That's one thing I've got going for me lol


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Shit I like your idea, might have to look further into it and see what you get!


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Are you running year round and is winter an issue?


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> Are you running year round and is winter an issue?



I'd like to run all the time.

I will be insulating the shit out of the room.


I'm hoping temps will stay constant if I stagger the light schedules.

The CMH produce almost no heat all. They're worthless for heating up the grow space. In fact, I believe they would grow better plants with just a bit of IR in there, but I digress.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the back and forth MD!

I've got no one to discuss these things with in real life so it really helps to bounce ideas off of others and get conformation of my plans!

Humidity and temps I think will be my biggest concerns. I'm honestly itching to get it built and I'll just deal with whatever environmental issues I find once that happens.

In a bit I'll have to motivate myself to get out there and keep digging. 

I'm wondering if some Blackberry Skunk would help with motivation?


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'd like to run all the time.
> 
> I will be insulating the shit out of the room.
> 
> ...


As long as your insulating and building the space you can deal with adding heat if you need to. I think you already have planned for proper air exchange and exhaust. If I were you I may want a cheap whole barn fan at a top gable, but thats if heat gets too intenste.

No problem, I have you guys to talk with. If I can help sweet.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

All the girls recovering nicely, and my new aloe plant I saved from the store, he's much better now!


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Well the search is back on, I guess I live in a dangerous place. Duh I carry a gun dummy, and have 3 large dogs for a REASON. Rant over search back on to make the wife happy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey senialfungus, if your planning batwings why not just loose them and go vertical bare bulb, give them all they can get. Blower sounds good. filter good. What are your vent plans for all the heat. Thats all I got senile I cant remember what you grow in.


You can not they are double ended bulbs


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You can not they are double ended bulbs


Yes the gavitas are double ended.

He was talking about the CMH that I have in batwings. My last flower run I did them barebulb vert, but I've since purchased batwings and am running them horizontal for veg...

Good to see ya Doc, hope that OR is treating you and your family well.


----------



## shynee mac (Apr 6, 2015)

looking good in the 5 X 5 tent with a new 600 watt hortilux 100 watt led in the cuts giving us that morning / rise n shine for the first 20 mins of the day ............................................................................................................................................... critical jack photo bombed this picture here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Yes the gavitas are double ended.
> 
> He was talking about the CMH that I have in batwings. My last flower run I did them barebulb vert, but I've since purchased batwings and am running them horizontal for veg...
> 
> Good to see ya Doc, hope that OR is treating you and your family well.


I just picked two 600 hps/mh setups with bat wings I am running in a flat garden this time. Or is pretty great so far.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

It let me upload yea!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice Doc, in true 600 Style. Man Or is looking mighty interesting Doc. Might have to sponsor someone up there. 

Okay I think the search is over again, yeah I'm quick like that ROFLOL, a veteran got a hold of me, has the skills, let's do this!

Shynee mac looking stellar really nice and healthy looking! I love how the buds glow so cool.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

I screwed up a fan and a 600w HPS bulb last night. I hung my bulb up so I could water and the thing moved without me noticing. It touched the fan and melted it. Now there's melted plastic on the bulb and a hole in the fan 

The majority of the plastic came right off but there is still remnants on it so I don;t think I can use it without worrying about it exploding. I put a backup bulb from my buddy in there until I can get a replacement.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I screwed up a fan and a 600w HPS bulb last night. I hung my bulb up so I could water and the thing moved without me noticing. It touched the fan and melted it. Now there's melted plastic on the bulb and a hole in the fan
> 
> The majority of the plastic came right off but there is still remnants on it so I don;t think I can use it without worrying about it exploding. I put a backup bulb from my buddy in there until I can get a replacement.


That sucks! Was it an in line fan? I think all of mine have steel housings.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I screwed up a fan and a 600w HPS bulb last night. I hung my bulb up so I could water and the thing moved without me noticing. It touched the fan and melted it. Now there's melted plastic on the bulb and a hole in the fan
> 
> The majority of the plastic came right off but there is still remnants on it so I don;t think I can use it without worrying about it exploding. I put a backup bulb from my buddy in there until I can get a replacement.


Eeeek damn, well at least it was your fan and not your head, yeah I think the bulb is junk though, Is it a pricey one? 
I do all my stuff with the light off after I burned my nogin luckily I shave my head lol, I thought I broke that bulb for sure.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sucks! Was it an in line fan? I think all of mine have steel housings.


It was just a plastic clip fan for moving air around.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> Eeeek damn, well at least it was your fan and not your head, yeah I think the bulb is junk though, Is it a pricey one?
> I do all my stuff with the light off after I burned my nogin luckily I shave my head lol, I thought I broke that bulb for sure.


It's a Ushio Opti-red that is only a few months old. Stupid of me...


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2015)

Acetone might remove the residue. You can try some of your wife's nail polish remover if it has a high acetone level.


cof


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> It's a Ushio Opti-red that is only a few months old. Stupid of me...


I feel your pain brother!


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Acetone might remove the residue. You can try some of your wife's nail polish remover if it has a high acetone level.
> 
> 
> cof


I was thinking it might bond to the glass at that temp, but if that works hell, nothing to loose.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

I got most of the plastic off of the bulb and it looks pretty good. I scraped it with a razor blade and then scrubbed it with alcohol. I may go ahead and throw it back in there and see what happens since I got it pretty clean. I have a little cash that could go towards a new bulb but I was hoping to put it towards something else.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I got most of the plastic off of the bulb and it looks pretty good. I scraped it with a razor blade and then scrubbed it with alcohol. I may go ahead and throw it back in there and see what happens since I got it pretty clean. I have a little cash that could go towards a new bulb but I was hoping to put it towards something else.


Any news on the job? Or is it to soon still?


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't think I will get that job. The interview process was really weird and it sounded to me like what they really wanted was a sales person and not an estimator.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Right out of the chute the guy started telling about how bad the company is doing and how they had a really bad year in 2014. They are hoping to turn the place around by firing a guy and hiring two new people.
No pressure for the new hires or anything, LOL.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Right out of the chute the guy started telling about how bad the company is doing and how they had a really bad year in 2014. They are hoping to turn the place around by firing a guy and hiring two new people.
> No pressure for the new hires or anything, LOL.


Wow that don't sound good when you are interviewing.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Wow that don't sound good when you are interviewing.


Not the best recruitment speech damn, were doing bad and we suck but if we fire this guy we'll be good, You'll find something loads better than that man.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Wow that don't sound good when you are interviewing.


I know huh. I was stoked until he started talking and then everything went downhill. They have a sweet shop with some cool CNC machines and the shop was running so they do still have business. Just not enough I suppose to sustain the shop. They had a pretty big location in an expensive area so I'm sure they're struggling a bit right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I know huh. I was stoked until he started talking and then everything went downhill. They have a sweet shop with some cool CNC machines and the shop was running so they do still have business. Just not enough I suppose to sustain the shop. They had a pretty big location in an expensive area so I'm sure they're struggling a bit right now.


Overhead is a bitch!


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

I mean I am gona be hiring people to help me with production at the house till I find a bldg. but I am going to at least try to spin it with something positive, not O we just cant see our heads for our asses LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah, it was almost like the guy was looking for sympathy or something. He bought the place a year ago and it sounds like the business has been tanking ever since. He had all of his eggs in one basket with a big contract and the contract was pulled out from under him. He was left trying to make ends meet without the contract and it just isn't happening. I do feel for the guy a little but I also don't think I want all of that pressure on my shoulders.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

It's not your job as a new employee to secure new work, to ensure you have work. That's crazy that he gave you the sob story line, like your going to invest your time and energy to save his ass. Sounds like he needs a sales man or learn how to use the internet to find business!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2015)

Southern Thunder





cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

Fuck it lets make this fireball bushy...


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 6, 2015)

moondance said:


> Eeeek damn, well at least it was your fan and not your head, yeah I think the bulb is junk though, Is it a pricey one?
> I do all my stuff with the light off after I burned my nogin luckily I shave my head lol, I thought I broke that bulb for sure.


try cleaning with 100% alcohol, should get it off.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2015)

I found another bug I've never seen today. Weird thing. Looked like a big ant with a caterpillar attached to it. Or something.
 

And this bird was pecking on my door most of the morning. Then one of his buddies flew into the front room and let me carry him to safety. So cool holding wild birds.  Hope everyone had a good monday.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 6, 2015)

I got the bulb as clean as I could and stuck it back in the flower room. We'll see what happens.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I got the bulb as clean as I could and stuck it back in the flower room. We'll see what happens.


 

Ha only kidding...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2015)

Sucks about the bulb dez. Hope it works for ya, bulbs are kind of pricey. I really want to get a lumen meter. My buddy was saying that a good bulb usually lasts 12 months on 12/12 non stop. Seems I've been replacing them too often for no reason 

Another crazy bug jig! That does look like a antapiller lol. That bird is beautiful. When I was visiting my gma in detroit as a youngin, we went to a pet store and they had a tucan. It wasn't even in a cage or anything, just sitting on it's pirch. I went to pet it and it almost bit my damn finger off! lol, hurt like hellllll, oh the memories 

Hope you get you're spot figured out mr fungus, sounds like you and moondance got it figured out 

Nice looking male COF, beautiful. Already spring time out there by the looks of things 

Edit: Almost forgot, congrats on getting the planting going doc!! I knew I was forgetting something lol, I felt as I was reading the newspaper today reading through the 6


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2015)

Best pr0n filled newspaper ever! 
Started on harvesting the dog s1(#1) today. So stanky dank its overwhelming!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Best pr0n filled newspaper ever!
> Started on harvesting the dog s1(#1) today. So stanky dank its overwhelming!
> View attachment 3389456


Nice Buds


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

Loompas moon dog dropped on the blood moon. 3 for 3. Into cubes they go


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2015)

damn hydro! made me just readjust my seed planting priorities


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool shirt hydro. I dig the stitching on the cuff.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2015)

hydro, how many days flowering total did they get?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. lol Jig funny you noticed, its my favorite.
papapayne just wait till you see the bx2! Ill get the pics from my other hdd showing how it looked going into flower.. Thinkin it was male i stripped it good. No popcorn buds at all on the bx2. Seems like it has perfect "light height"
First dog harvested at day 63.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2015)

oh you know what, I think it is bx2 seeds I have, not bx1.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> oh you know what, I think it is bx2 seeds I have, not bx1.


It is.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2015)

lol all them dogs. The one just harvested is S1(#1). Got 2 phenos of S1. Other pheno looks better with no balls but aint the yielder.
BX2 will be going again next round with PCK and Black Berry Og #4. Then i will try my hardest to run a single strain full room in the other


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 6, 2015)

Did some shaving today before the girls night out. Still have a ways to go but figured I'd get an early start. This is going to suck bad moving these in a week or two


----------



## Figgy (Apr 6, 2015)

3 Engineers Dreams and 2 Blueberry Crisps. Hopefully good things to come 
 

I hope that bulb stays running full time for ya @Dezracer. My new Ushio will be here Wednesday.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

The bluberry sounds yummy. your girls will love the ushio bulb mine do, sunglasses or your eye balls fry lol. I don't look in there much with the light on anymore.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

Swamp Wreck day 6 12/12


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

I got to find the hole to my basement, I had another snake visitor chillin on the revlot ballast when I went to check temps. That's like 6 now, 5 last year and 1 this year. I like snakes, they dont bother me but hell kinda startles ya when you really not expecting it. I expect them outside in the garden, with the worm farm, I made a snake retreat when I first bought the house. Pretty much anywhere you dig out there your bound to get a nice big fishing worm, there's gotta be thousands now of both worms and snakes that call out there home. I did that so they stay out! LOL The craziest thing is I tap them on the head and tell them to get in the box and they do, saves chasing them but weird. Anyhoo snake in a box anyone.

Just happens to be the box for the item it was relaxing on, but it's the best for getting snakes contained!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 6, 2015)

Finally set up! Here we growwwww. 600w MH veggin my veggies and 2 super skunk and a super silver haze. Wish me luck 

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Finally set up! Here we growwwww. 600w MH veggin my veggies and 2 super skunk and a super silver haze. Wish me luck
> 
> Yummy


Very nice setup, have you thought about hanging the hygro/thermo? Looking forward to see those bitches grow up big!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 6, 2015)

Does this meter get a better read hung somewhere? I mean, it's just a little guy. Where would the optimal spot be to put it to get the best read? Thanks for the compliment, it's been a long day and I've been anal/obsessive compulsive trying to have everything as best I could from what I've researched lol. This is my first go round with HID, hence only three plants right now. I'm hoping to get more than 3 going next time.

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Does this meter get a better read hung somewhere? I mean, it's just a little guy. Where would the optimal spot be to put it to get the best read? Thanks for the compliment, it's been a long day and I've been anal/obsessive compulsive trying to have everything as best I could from what I've researched lol. This is my first go round with HID, hence only three plants right now. I'm hoping to get more than 3 going next time.
> 
> Yummy


I hang mine to read at canopy level, like for what you got going if you tied a string on to your ratchet rope end with a bow tie (easy to untie and adjust), tie the end on to the clip end and adjust as the canopy grows. All my horizontal grows have like two hanging at different points in the tent so I can glance in and hope they spin just right, if not i grab a joint have a seat and wait LOL. Right now your good they are little and happy but they will spike up, thats why I asked.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

O and your going to love the results with the HID I know I do!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 6, 2015)

Hell yeah, thanks for the tips moondance, means a lot to me brotha! 

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Anytime glad to help out! MD


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Ha sweet I found her picture. Neon Creeps Mom. Had neon pink bud pistols, I am still looking for that picture. Yes It's as tall as the pine trees lol. Had to cut her early due to "Prying Hele's" and i'll leave it at that. MD


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

Okay boys and girls lets go on a trip back a few years, tonight we will be traveling back to Sept. 2012. They were looking so choice until 2 days after these pictures were taken they all had to come down. I had a bedroom full of Skunked Train wreck, Neon Creep, and a mutant from the beyond LOL. I am stoked I found these, they were fucking beautiful sorry but I nurtured the hell out of them, somehow kept them hidden with tarps and trucks to have to take them 1 month early. That harvest lasted 2 years so not bad trade off, enjoy.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2015)

And the money shot LOL.

MMMMMMMMMMMM wrecky goodness.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 6, 2015)

The heat is on....
 
Will be nice to have some indica Dom in the mix.


----------



## shynee mac (Apr 7, 2015)

GDP in a 5g smart pot 24 days of Veg, now at week 6


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 7, 2015)

DST said:


> In Europe if selling in bulk you get anything from 10-20euro/gram depending on the grade. I am surprised you say the 75 micron goes hard...normally my full melt is between 75-120micron. What bag do you use before the 75? Some strains of course have different sized heads.
> As for smoking it, you can smoke it in a bong, or roll it into a sausage and put it in a joint, or stick it in a pipe....or try hot knoves! million ways to skin a cat


Turn it into rosin. From bubble to shatter in less than 10 seconds!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 7, 2015)

21st birthday today. Took a few crappy pics of the plants, its my 3rd grow i think they are looking pretty great!

They are in FFOF with pellets on top to keep gnats away. Day 2 flower, i don't remember how long I vegged them they vegged slow cuz i messed up their roots in solo cups. Took them almost 2 weeks to start exploding in growth again after transplanting them but they are well on their way now! Plants are 12 random seeds i accidentally made during my first grow. I grew them out for my 2nd grow with awesome results so I decided to grow some of that batch again! First harvest was about 7oz with ~200 seeds, second harvest was about 15oz and i've only found a few good seeds; which I have been happy to find. These plants are going to pop nanners around week 3 and then probably again late flowering, thats what the last run did!

    
Heres a few pics from my 2nd grow. I over fertilized them a good bit but still ended up with quality meds! I also learned my lesson about over fertilizing so this run should be golden!


----------



## moondance (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy 21st Birthday GemuGrows! Shit I remember 21, i also remember what I could do at 21, keep in mind you will get old someday. Give 50 year old GemuGrow something to look forward too LOL. You know the FFOF has some hotness to it right, also how dry are you keeping the plants with lights on? Looking good, good luck!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> Happy 21st Birthday GemuGrows! Shit I remember 21, i also remember what I could do at 21, keep in mind you will get old someday. Give 50 year old GemuGrow something to look forward too LOL. You know the FFOF has some hotness to it right, also how dry are you keeping the plants with lights on? Looking good, good luck!


Yep stuff always burns my seedlings ever so slightly but i just deal with it cuz i don't have enough money to buy really any extra things right now ):

I add a lot of pearlite to try and tone it down a bit, seems to do most of the trick. I love pearlite

Also those pics are pretty much immediately after I watered them, their little post water droop is already gone


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2015)

An interesting video about cannabis







cof


----------



## moondance (Apr 7, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yep stuff always burns my seedlings ever so slightly but i just deal with it cuz i don't have enough money to buy really any extra things right now ):
> 
> I add a lot of pearlite to try and tone it down a bit, seems to do most of the trick. I love pearlite
> 
> Also those pics are pretty much immediately after I watered them, their little post water droop is already gone


Cool, yeah I use promix hp, i give them everything they get, like 23 a bag.


----------



## moondance (Apr 7, 2015)

cof - great find there, I got to re watch it later, not awake enough lol. 
I'm not one to play or talk about politics in the world, but why can't everyone just smoke a big fatty together and chill. Quit playing the my dicks bigger game, legalize cannabis world wide because it should never been illegal anywhere for any reason, grab a bong and relax fuck. Sooner than later you'll be under water get mad at that maybe!

Okay rant over sorry.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday buddy. How exciting! Hope you have a good day. And a good year. Getting older fucking rocks. I thought life was awesome at 21 and looking back now from 36, it fucking sucked... at least for me anyways.  I was trying to be positive there, not sure it worked. LOL.... oops.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Bday


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Birfday! yayyy!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Happy Birthday buddy. How exciting! Hope you have a good day. And a good year. Getting older fucking rocks. I thought life was awesome at 21 and looking back now from 36, it fucking sucked... at least for me anyways.  I was trying to be positive there, not sure it worked. LOL.... oops.


What? Give me my 21 year old self back. I'm broken as shit at 36! Knees and shoulder are fucked. I might make more money, but that can't buy youth.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3389787
> View attachment 3389788
> View attachment 3389789
> And the money shot LOL.
> ...


Makes me long for growing outdoors.
@GemuGrows, Happy birthday! hope it's been a good one. 
@cof, you are the best resident researcher around.


----------



## moondance (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd take my 21 year old body back that's true!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd take the young body, but not mind, spirit, or situation.

How'd you get all messed up Figgy... you play sports?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy bday! 21st huh, you're going to have a wild night!! Be safe brotha


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Turning 21 in DK makes it legal to go to strip clubs!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

In the US there are two kinds of strip clubs. You can go to fully nude strip clubs at 18, because at fully nude clubs they can't serve alcohol. Then there are the clubs you need to be 21 to go to, because they serve alcohol... but only tits come out there. They have to leave their bottoms on.

That's right, isn't it. I've never really been to a strip club so I don't know first hand.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)

What? That is some strange rules  I was at my first strip club at age 14. Ski trip with the "youth club" in Austria. Was so cool..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

We have a lot of crazy rules involving alcohol in the USA. There's certain states that have crazy rules about who can sell alcohol and when and what kind. Some states can sell high proof alcohol others can't. Some counties don't sell any alcohol. It's wild.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

It snowed today in nor cal!  I know it can snow in my area, but in april, holy crap!


jigfresh said:


> In the US there are two kinds of strip clubs. You can go to fully nude strip clubs at 18, because at fully nude clubs they can't serve alcohol. Then there are the clubs you need to be 21 to go to, because they serve alcohol... but only tits come out there. They have to leave their bottoms on.
> 
> That's right, isn't it. I've never really been to a strip club so I don't know first hand.


You got it right jig, that's how it was exactly in NY anyway. I guess people tend to get more touchy feely when alcohol and vaginas are in your face lol. The rules are supposed to protect the strippers. Full nude = juice bar - Partial nude= alcohol. In PA gas stations are not allowed to sell alcohol, you have to go to an alcohol beverage center for everything. In NY, liquor can not be sold in a gas station. In cali and maine, alcohol can be sold anywhere. Also, in ny you can not buy liqour after 10pm and beer after 1am. Really crazy laws on booze and titties.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We have a lot of crazy rules involving alcohol in the USA. There's certain states that have crazy rules about who can sell alcohol and when and what kind. Some states can sell high proof alcohol others can't. Some counties don't sell any alcohol. It's wild.


Think our alcohol laws are crazy!? You should check out our pot laws.. LOL

I wonder what the strip club restrictions would be like with weed? Awww shit I forgot. No one goes and pays for titties when they can sit at home with great weed... LOL


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)

Cant believe Flaming Pie has shown her boobs in another thread that got closed.. I feel cheated somehow


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> booze and titties.


Nothing more dangerous man


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Think our alcohol laws are crazy!? You should check out our pot laws.. LOL
> 
> I wonder what the strip club restrictions would be like with weed? Awww shit I forgot. No one goes and pays for titties when they can sit at home with great weed... LOL


Only thing missing from the cannabis club i went too  Topless waitresses..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Nothing more dangerous man


lol! You got that right man!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2015)

Buds & Boobs....should I copyright this?
or is this the new club 600 dispensary concept.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Buds & Boobs....should I copyright this?
> or is this the new club 600 dispensary concept.
> 
> 
> cof



Its our "Niche" market... and the name is budz and boobz damnit! LOL... Ok.. got me thinking about boobs all of a sudden and totally lost the thread of whats going on..


----------



## moondance (Apr 7, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Buds & Boobs....should I copyright this?
> or is this the new club 600 dispensary concept.
> 
> 
> cof


Hell Yes!


----------



## moondance (Apr 7, 2015)

Put it all together and were all golden, just need a little closet for the ladies so we dont discriminate.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Cant believe Flaming Pie has shown her boobs in another thread that got closed.. I feel cheated somehow


I feel cheated anytime I don't get to see someone's boobs. haha


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)

Post number 2000!  Ill bet 1900 of them is here in the 6 
The other other dog S1#2 Harvest could be any day..


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2015)

Mmmmmmm boobs


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

WHat the fuck.... I was gonna post the old pic of my girls boobs with the club 600 pic on them... but can't find it anywhere. Please tell me one of you perverts downloaded it and has a copy. Come on... don't let me down. Gen??? anybody??? Lol... totally not kidding.

EDIT: I have so many pictures of girls and boobs and stuff on my hard drive, but not that one. I'm so bummed right now.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yay my clone game is still on point!
 
Oh and happy bday gemus


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> WHat the fuck.... I was gonna post the old pic of my girls boobs with the club 600 pic on them... but can't find it anywhere. Please tell me one of you perverts downloaded it and has a copy. Come on... don't let me down. Gen??? anybody??? Lol... totally not kidding.
> 
> EDIT: I have so many pictures of girls and boobs and stuff on my hard drive, but not that one. I'm so bummed right now.


Well......I am a perv...
 
Page 2310


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2015)

I FUCKING LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GENUITYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2015)

I only remember that page for education purpose....

Love ya to jig


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

That sir, is the best riu post of the year!! @genuity


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

This thread is moving.....


----------



## numberfour (Apr 7, 2015)

alright guys,

unknown blueberry x exodus cheese wk 8 .
  
Result of a friends breeding, seed was 10 year old before popping. Found 4 more seeds of this strain and one white rhino x exodus cheese. Still trying to find out the breeder of the blueberry.


HSO - pineapple skunk wk 8


loving getting in the tent at mo, 12 different strains all kicking out something a little different in the stink department.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2015)

whew we! came back to the 600 and find boobs!!! what a good day  lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> I only remember that page for education purpose....
> 
> Love ya to jig



Yay for education. OMG gotta show the wife. She wont believe it @jigfresh LOL


----------



## moondance (Apr 7, 2015)

I showed mine she thought it was a riot, I wish I saw that before making the banner for the cup!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 7, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'd take the young body, but not mind, spirit, or situation.
> 
> How'd you get all messed up Figgy... you play sports?


Yeah. Got into body building in my mid 20s. My frame was not meant to hold lots of muscle mass. At 5'10" and a little over 200lbs with around 5% body fat, I was lifting more than my tendons and joints could handle. Knee was cleaned out for the second time around 30, and the shoulder done at 33. Tendons look like a frayed dish towel where they should be attached to the bone. My son keeps me young now


----------



## Figgy (Apr 7, 2015)

All the titty talk had me lol'n! Funny shit guys! Off to smoke some Engineers Dream and chill for the night.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 7, 2015)

Dang figgy, ripped tendons are no joke that's for sure 

Here's my blue lemon thai, it has some unique shaped leaves like a spider


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2015)

aint she purdy!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2015)

In the jungle, the mighty jungle....


----------



## papapayne (Apr 8, 2015)

Grand daddy balls 


Wet dreams


super silver haze x jabbas


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice gear dudes! 

I thought I should let yall know, we went bonnie and clyde tonight. Thug life. Gangsta life


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2015)

I love taking pics mid flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

nice budshots lads!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

Wahoo flower has set on the girls! Pistils have started forming, not bad for 7 days in. Let the porn commence!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2015)

Rub out with the buds out nice pr0n y'all!

Never imagined I would say this but,,, loving the looks of those grandad balls.
Wet dream has been looking real proper too.


----------



## moondance (Apr 8, 2015)

How the hell is everyone today, hopefully high and happy! MD


----------



## moondance (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow that Wet Dreams made me drool a bit, very nice job on all those!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

All day 7 12/12, yay finally will have some worthy porn again!
Tahoe OG
  
Cherry Puff
  
Jurple
  
Swamp Wreck
    
Sorry for the shotty pics, battery was dead on camera  but yay flower porn starting!!!!
1 more post to follow....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

Maui #2
\
 

Swamp Wreck



Have a great day guys! Off to do a photo shoot! Peace love and happiness!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 8, 2015)

moondance said:


> Wow that Wet Dreams made me drool a bit, very nice job on all those!



Thanks guys 

She reeks of fruity pebbles and hash


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 8, 2015)

Dog wax!   Smells real nice of some sour yummi. Ill get back when im done.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes I honestly really appreciate it!

Can't wait until i'm a good enough grower to keep my plants as healthy as you all do! Part of me wonders how the hell you all do it! It would probably be easier if bought a PH pen or something i'm using the PH water testers and those can be kinda tough to use, i bet when i get one my plants will be all nice and healthy green


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey you survived! It's ok you haven't mastered it yet, you got a long time to figure it out. You'll be better than all of us by the time you are our age. Well, maybe not whodat, but he's special.


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 8, 2015)

Stupid question but what's the ideal coverage of a 600w HPS? I've read 3x3 and than 4x4 is doable too.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2015)

3' X 3'


cof


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

That Jurple looks like it would be much happier outside!

Like this:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Figgy (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm now ready for flowering


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello bros I've been lurking lately my arms are killing me again, 
tomorrow I'm off to the pain Doc for more shots in the spine hopefully
he hits the spot this time.
As for all your pics:  
Too many for individual mention but they are all beauties.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That Jurple looks like it would be much happier outside!
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


Ah well she's pretty damn happy where she's at now. I'm expecting big things from her.

And if I put her outside I won't be posting here anymore...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2015)

Good luck buddy. That sounds rough.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hello bros I've been lurking lately my arms are killing me again,
> tomorrow I'm off to the pain Doc for more shots in the spine hopefully
> he hits the spot this time.
> As for all your pics:
> Too many for individual mention but they are all beauties.


Feel better man, I hope they can fix ya up for a while. I've had some sacrolyic (sp?) joint injections and holy shit they hurt so bad. I never had any luck with those but the cortisone sometimes helped . Good vibes man


----------



## moondance (Apr 8, 2015)

Get better soon oldman60, hopefully the hit the spot, my brother in law get those shots, they did an mri on him to pin point where they want to hit.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2015)

moondance said:


> Get better soon oldman60, hopefully the hit the spot, my brother in law get those shots, they did an mri on him to pin point where they want to hit.


Mine goes in under fluoroscope so he can see the needle move.
The worst part is you can't even flinch or the needle can hit the spinal cord.

Hey MD, I reveged the Extrema male so I can use it as my first clone test.


----------



## moondance (Apr 8, 2015)

OOucchh man well hold damn still then, smoke a good one before going lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 8, 2015)

Owww  that's what they used on me, I almost passed out even though they "numbed" the area. My heart beat dropped to 36. Do you feel the shots or did they just not numb me enough? Felt like a screwdriver being slid around inside my back 



oldman60 said:


> Mine goes in under fluoroscope so he can see the needle move.
> The worst part is you can't even flinch or the needle can hit the spinal cord.
> 
> Hey MD, I reveged the Extrema male so I can use it as my first clone test.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The heat is on....
> View attachment 3389785
> Will be nice to have some indica Dom in the mix.


Do you have an issue putting soil right into those molds ? I always just put them into root riot plugs but if I can save the money and just pur soil in what's the trick ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Owww  that's what they used on me, I almost passed out even though they "numbed" the area. My heart beat dropped to 36. Do you feel the shots or did they just not numb me enough? Felt like a screwdriver being slid around inside my back


Fuck that shit! I had a spinal tap as a kid but that sounds bad right there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Do you have an issue putting soil right into those molds ? I always just put them into root riot plugs but if I can save the money and just pur soil in what's the trick ?


you can skip the plugs and save them for clones.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah man it freaking sucked and what's worse is it didn't work and I tried it 2 or 3 times. Couldn't walk for a day or two! Never again man



Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck that shit! I had a spinal tap as a kid be that sounds bad right there


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> you can skip the plugs and save them for clones.


So just let the seedling really root well then just pull it out by the stem ?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So just let the seedling really root well then just pull it out by the stem ?


You plant that whole thing. They will let the roots go through it and degrade over time.

I've already got 10 up of the 18 I dropped.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Owww  that's what they used on me, I almost passed out even though they "numbed" the area. My heart beat dropped to 36. Do you feel the shots or did they just not numb me enough? Felt like a screwdriver being slid around inside my back


I can feel every little bit and its fuking torture, each session is 5 different
injections for 5 vertebrae and nerve roots.


----------



## moondance (Apr 8, 2015)

That just hurt reading it. Damn.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2015)

moondance said:


> That just hurt reading it. Damn.


I was thinking the same thing but didn't post it cause my back was hurting....

Outa sight outa mind....


----------



## moondance (Apr 8, 2015)

Still recovering from my bad day too. wont go into gorry details.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn man, I wouldn't make it through 5 :/ hoping it is smooth and pain free as possible for ya, you gotta be hella strong man to do all those, hopefully they help and last for at least a year before having to do them again 



oldman60 said:


> I can feel every little bit and its fuking torture, each session is 5 different
> injections for 5 vertebrae and nerve roots.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hello bros I've been lurking lately my arms are killing me again,
> tomorrow I'm off to the pain Doc for more shots in the spine hopefully
> he hits the spot this time.
> As for all your pics:
> Too many for individual mention but they are all beauties.


Hoping for the best at the doc's office.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you all, this has been every 2 mos. thank God I gave them a clean piss test last mo. 
so I have 4 mos. of free time before I clean up again. I would not make it without the opioids
but weed takes care of the break through pain.
I went down and fed the girls and damn near got blown out of the room with smell, the terps 
are in high gear now!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hope he hits the spot Oldman but I do not envy you at all.


Veggies are coming up


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Night club 6, off to watch hot tub time machine 2...


----------



## papapayne (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (Apr 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Plants look real nice papa . 
You're going to have some nice buddage out of them.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't used cannabis is 7 days(gotta try to pee clean). I forgot that stopping cannabis makes you have literally the most batshit crazy dreams. My friends dog gave me some of his happiness because he thought I needed it more than him, I got raided (i usually only get raided in dreams when my crop is late flowering) but I outsmarted the dickbag cops and won, then an infected grasshopper with sharp teeth started a zombie apocalypse; The zombies were literally just about to kill me (running at me a few inches from me) and then they all jumped into a car and drove off saying "Lets go take over the world", then me and my buddy found a kick ass underground party to ride out the apocalypse.

I also had a dream the other night about smoking some pretty bomb crystal meth. I've never used meth but i felt the effects pretty strong in the dream.

Anybody else get crazy dreams when they can't toke? I did some research and it seems common enough


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Feel better man, I hope they can fix ya up for a while. I've had some sacrolyic (sp?) joint injections and holy shit they hurt so bad. I never had any luck with those but the cortisone sometimes helped . Good vibes man



Sacroiliac, I have the same pain.

OMT changed my life. Please do yourself a favor and find a DO that does neuromuscular medicine and practices OMT, osteopathic manipulative technique. Its like chiropractic work, but much much better. A chiropractor broke my rib a few years, the OMT fixed my hips, lower back, and knees. I trust a DO much more than a chiropractor.

Please look into it, OMT seriously changed my life. 


I would always go to the doctors for pain and they would do tests but never actually DO anything for the pain. The OMT doc will ask about your shoes and diet and stress and do adjustments on your spine, jaw, neck etc. 

My TMJ is better, my bowels move better, my L knee doesn't hurt so bad. I still have back and hip pain, but were working through it.

I swear to you all, OMT changed my life.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2015)

DUDE.... WELCOME TO MY WORLD!!!!! I'm so glad I'm not in misery alone.

My fucking dreams are off the hook after I stop smoking. So I quit on March 4, didn't smoke till March 31 or something. Dreams during that time were insane. Bad shit. Just started to calm down before I smoked again for 3 days in a row or something. Just one fucking hit a day of hash, for 3 days. Wouldn't think it would start all over again... but it did.

Let's see. I've been stoned driving in the snow, and hit someone on a motorbike. Ran from the scene to have detectives waiting at my house for me. I've had 2 close friends be super suicidal, like telling me they're going to do it 'tonight'. I've shot a couple people. I've been arrested 3 times. Once for I don't even know what. The other two times from growing. Once in the USA, once in Spain. Both of those times being busted for growing, the dreams were like 4-5 hours of dream time. Sitting in offices, wondering what's going to happen. Oddly both times it was a female officer talking to me. The first one was real nice and I thought we were becoming friends. The time in Spain, the lady said it would be 4 days before I could even talk to anyone, and that she was rather positive I was going down for 12 years.

Shit there was other stuff. Oh yeah, a female friend called to talk about how her husband has been beating her for the past few years. Another friend heard the conversation, and was drunk, and started making fun of her saying she deserved it... so I beat his head in. Like fucking disturbing, broke his fucking head open with a peice of metal. Um... there was other bad shit too. It's always fucking bad. No big bugs in mine, just horrible people, or me acting horribly. Once I was yelling at my daughter like crazy, like tearing her apart with my words. Fuck it's horrible.

I feel you bro. It's not fucking fun. I don't even want to go to sleep.

Oh... one was really good actually. I was in a brothel or something and all the girls there were famouos actresses I've had crushes on. That was awesome. The rest fucking suck, like horrible.

 Good times.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


> whew we! came back to the 600 and find boobs!!! what a good day  lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2015)

^ I love it when you around Cali. No longer do I have to wonder. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

Steady on with the tits in here Lad's, we don't want to mistake it for the UK!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 9, 2015)

2 days in a row and there is another set of awesome boobs hanging around the 600. Them are magnificent


----------



## moondance (Apr 9, 2015)

Very nice way to be greeted in the morning, now that's an eye opener.


----------



## moondance (Apr 9, 2015)

Quick advise from anyone around, I got a guy coming to give me a quote on the drywall, right where were going to be is the seed run little tent. I am going to shut the light off and leave the ventilation going, and I am thinking if he asks say it's a friends set up that will be gone by the time you do the walls'. Or should I just act like it's not there, I know fucking bad situation with the wrong person. I got the basement all closed up off, and good, cant tell anythings down there, and I cranked the filter up to full out. I think I'm being paranoid, technicaly with a card I can have 6.


----------



## moondance (Apr 9, 2015)

But I got no card LOL.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 9, 2015)

moondance said:


> But I got no card LOL.


Riding dirty I'm in the same boat as you got 1/4 of my walls missing on bottom portion of my walls


----------



## moondance (Apr 9, 2015)

I zipped it up got rid of the intake fan, I'll just try and keep him out of that room, luckily both rooms are identical.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 9, 2015)

moondance said:


> But I got no card LOL.


If he says anything just say that you do have a card XD. Maybe even make a "fake" one to show him. My guess is that he wouldn't know what he's looking at so im sure he would believe you


----------



## Figgy (Apr 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> DUDE.... WELCOME TO MY WORLD!!!!! I'm so glad I'm not in misery alone.
> 
> My fucking dreams are off the hook after I stop smoking. So I quit on March 4, didn't smoke till March 31 or something. Dreams during that time were insane. Bad shit. Just started to calm down before I smoked again for 3 days in a row or something. Just one fucking hit a day of hash, for 3 days. Wouldn't think it would start all over again... but it did.
> 
> ...


I know for me I don't get any REM sleep while smoking. Then once I stop it's back to good REM sleep. It's a trade off. Smoke or good sleep. I don't get to do both.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't get good sleep when waking up in sweats from nightmares,,, one bowl before I go to bed please  It is different for some people.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 9, 2015)

Interesting...withdrawal symptoms are subconscious? Raises an interesting question...I've stopped a couple times but not for long and my sleep was definitely affected.
Edit: just realized how dumb I sounded, of course my appetite and pain came back as well, I was just questioning subconscious mind with lack of herb. Wonder if quit long enough, it would more than likely stabilize and return to "normal"?

Yummy


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 9, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Interesting...withdrawal symptoms are subconscious? Raises an interesting question...I've stopped a couple times but not for long and my sleep was definitely affected.
> 
> Yummy


Yeah i've found my appetite is crap, i can't sleep, i'm always a little nauseous, and my depression and and anxiety are worse when I don't smoke. But I can't right now and when I do toke again (which will be soon enough) my tolerance won't exist so my meds will kick all my problem's ass. And yeah the incredibly clear fucked up dreams are something i've noticed recently which I can attribute only to the fact that I have not been able to use the best medicine on earth

All those problems other than the dream thing are problems I had before I started toking; I found what worked for me and harvested my first crop 11 months after smoking my first bowl at age 19: Below are a few pics from my first grow. Used sun blaze 44 T-5 (~200w) and about 230w of CFL's


----------



## herbganji (Apr 9, 2015)

Beautiful stuff

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't sleep for shit if I am out, pain, restlessness, every noise wakes me and then pissy bitch sets in LOL.

Okay well worries were for nothing, both guys were solid, even peace pipped with um. Good price, good people thank you Universe!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

Great to know mr Fungus! I'll look in to this because I was never even given an option for a doctor like that. I hope my insurance covers such things, but if not it sounds like i'll be saving up for it. Been dealing with back/hip issues for 10 years now, would be awesome to get some decent relief 




a senile fungus said:


> Sacroiliac, I have the same pain.
> 
> OMT changed my life. Please do yourself a favor and find a DO that does neuromuscular medicine and practices OMT, osteopathic manipulative technique. Its like chiropractic work, but much much better. A chiropractor broke my rib a few years, the OMT fixed my hips, lower back, and knees. I trust a DO much more than a chiropractor.
> 
> ...


----------



## moondance (Apr 9, 2015)

Love it Brothers helping Brothers it's beautiful. Love Club 600, best people around!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys, just wanted to pass along incase you are using a smartphone, there is an app called grow journal by just life studios and it's actually super badass to keep notes and pictures instead of writing everything down. Check it out. One love

Yummy


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2015)

Yai mo boobs 
I never dream. Nightmare a few times a year and they are freaking awfull like i have to use 15 mins when i wake up understandig shit was not real..
Wanna dream of Boobz and Budz!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2015)

Thing's sure are looking good up. In here these day's! Nice close up bud! @papapayne , they girl's are FIRE!!!!

I'm just about try some Orange Tanjie i think its called, ive heard this and that I out it, what i do know is its some frrrrrrrost shizzle! I'll get a snap up, have to be of the pod as battery's dead for Cam. with the lad playing x-box.....

Going to check on thing's later today, hoping the girl's are looking good, not saw them in couple week's!!!! Still got my Fireball's clone in the tub, on day 16 now and no roots but it still look healthy 
Hope the Psychosis is'nt a ball of fuzzy mess, but could do with a good hash run, got some new bag's!

Anyway's I'll pop back in with some pic's later

So.... This didnt post earlier it seems, but still here, so ive been to see the grow, needing a new fan in the tent with the temps being back up but looking o.k

Just a couple quick shots while i Take a few clones

Excuse the pic


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2015)

Patrt 2
So that didnt work! ( using phone, already spent last 45 mins on this post!! )


Fireballs ( looking green )


New babies Dog, Blue Pitt x Cheese, J.T.R x Cheese
The Dog surfaced with seed case still attached and needed a little help so first leaves are damaged but can already see her dark, fat leave traits 

And the Tanjie


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

I love it when a whole tray of clones go 100%
  
Cloning keeps the ball rolling


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

Love de boobies!!  

Nice plants yall  

Today is bitter sweet, I had to take cuts but then chop down the mama's  but I had the best find during the clone process! The blt is COVERED in resin, my fingers felt like I just got done trimming a lb after taking to cuts and it smells like blueberry muffins!! Never seen a plant so resinous in veg before, it's not just little resin heads here and there, the whole stem, stalks just covered in globs of stickiness 

Also got some new beans to pop today, today was a good day


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 9, 2015)

Damn, I got some catching up to do. I been trying to "branch out" (pun intended) to other forums and stuff. But I gotta check in with the 6.
Sensi Mr Nice almost ready to go in.
Sweet and minty on the stem rub,very alluring.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Damn, I got some catching up to do. I been trying to "branch out" (pun intended) to other forums and stuff. But I gotta check in with the 6.
> Sensi Mr Nice almost ready to go in.
> Sweet and minty on the stem rub,very alluring.
> View attachment 3391750


I've got some mr nice medicine man crosses I just popped


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the likes. Jig I posted my girls DDD before
the boob job. Will google it. 

Dog is killing most strains I got from the bay


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2015)

Found a friend not far that said I could do a plant at his pad, so 10 space bubble beans dropped into water.
Space bubble= bubble n squeak X spacebomb,,, beans I made back in 2010





Brewing tea for when I transplant some tomato flats.





Here's spacebomb I grew some years back.




Have a good one folks


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey all heres a plant that is very worth growing! Throw some of this in some everclear (with some other herbs) to make absinthe! I'm confident you can smoke this herb as well for psychoactive effects

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemisia_absinthium

The primary active ingredient:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thujone

I'm going to start growing this and making my own moonshine and absinthe here in the next few months, it would be cool if some other people were interested in learning how to make this stuff cuz its kinda uncharted territory.

The legality of absinthe: (Which it "is")
http://www.wormwoodsociety.org/index.php/102-news-and-information/items/187-yes-real-absinthe-is-legal-in-the-us

Smoked wormood (Artemisia absinthium) experience report:
https://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=54200

Below is the most promising recipe i've seen so far. Many of the essential oils from the herbs included in absinthe seem to be incredibly beneficial to one's heatlh and can all be grown. Then you can distill some moonshine and make straight up 98% home made absinthe! Some of the ingredients are probably far more reasonable to buy than grow, but you can grow most of them very reasonably!

What do you all know about absinthe?

http://homedistiller.org/flavor/neutral/absinthe


_

Take
750ml 90+% alc.
2oz wormwood 
soak for aprox. 7-10 days 
strain (dont worry about leaving a small amounts in)
2 tbl ea anise & fennel
3-4t bl spearmint (light flavor but goes well)
1 tsp coriander
1/2 tsp caraway
1/4 tsp cardamon
1 tbl angelica root
1 tbl ea anise hyssop & hyssop
Soak another 7-10 days 
add 750ml water and potstill for BEST results (i will not try it any other way _


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got some mr nice medicine man crosses I just popped


Not up on the medicine man, but its prolly the clone only mr nice.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 9, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey all heres a plant that is very worth growing! Throw some of this in some everclear (with some other herbs) to make absinthe! I'm confident you can smoke this herb as well for psychoactive effects
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemisia_absinthium
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to buy a bottle, but haven't. The ones with a good amount of wormwood are expensive, and get mixed reviews. The ways you drink it seem to be pretty cool. Definitely a drink to experience at some point. I would still probably rather have a bottle of 100yr Grand Marnier.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 9, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I've been wanting to buy a bottle, but haven't. The ones with a good amount of wormwood are expensive, and get mixed reviews. The ways you drink it seem to be pretty cool. Definitely a drink to experience at some point. I would still probably rather have a bottle of 100yr Grand Marnier.


Thats why you grow your own woodworm  It grows pretty quick and like I said, you can smoke it and get "stoned"


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Scooped me one of these today, the ladies are gonna love me....


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2015)

Those made my night.

My after smoking dreams are not frightening but they are violent.

I am just Mr. Nice Guy all the time I guess....I suppose that it is a
bit of "Me, Myself, and Irene". Not fun in any case and not leading
to easy rest. It fades like the hiccups, without you really noticing.

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 9, 2015)

I hear yall about dreams. I've been dreaming alot lately. Mostly lucid, I have the whole sleep paralysis thing sometimes too which REALLY freaks me out. It's scary but harmless, I can sometimes walk out of my body if that makes sense. It feels real but I'm not sure if it is or not 

I just updated garden security. He works for free.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Apr 10, 2015)

i have a quick question for anyone that runs mix spec/lighting systems

so my flower bay 7x5x7.... i currently run 2 400 MH and 2 600 HPS.... now ive been doing some mad reading for a bit now and i do wanna add some other lighting spec. and my idea is to run the 2 600 hps and 1 400 mh in the middle.... i wanna add maybe 2 x 100-200 watt LED far-red spec and also im thinking of adding a couple UV-B T5 bulbs.... so from what i think i understand the UV-B would only run for the first 2-3 hours of lights on and the last 2 hours of light cycle.... also as far as the LED goes it seems to be id only wanna run that the last 3 hours of cycle?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Scooped me one of these today, the ladies are gonna love me....
> View attachment 3391884


Hey, I got one of those in the outside room. Second layer of smell protection.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I love it when a whole tray of clones go 100%
> View attachment 3391713
> Cloning keeps the ball rolling


What do you use ? Ive
been going wi
The oot riot gel ( blue ) with the
same brand spongy cubes,
always had 9 out 10 take,
the last f.b's i done took 2 weeks,, ive
used peat pellets
while waiting to get
new cubes, the ones i
Have atm are coco but think iI need the cubes on this strain, or a better prop lol

Got a couple lying in wait, murphys law says not to assume clones will root and im itching to fill the space in tent


Got the O.G stretch


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 10, 2015)

jimmy slim big said:


> i have a quick question for anyone that runs mix spec/lighting systems
> 
> so my flower bay 7x5x7.... i currently run 2 400 MH and 2 600 HPS.... now ive been doing some mad reading for a bit now and i do wanna add some other lighting spec. and my idea is to run the 2 600 hps and 1 400 mh in the middle.... i wanna add maybe 2 x 100-200 watt LED far-red spec and also im thinking of adding a couple UV-B T5 bulbs.... so from what i think i understand the UV-B would only run for the first 2-3 hours of lights on and the last 2 hours of light cycle.... also as far as the LED goes it seems to be id only wanna run that the last 3 hours of cycle?


The UV-B add in will help in the production of THCV which has a bunch of medical benefits.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 10, 2015)

Man, start reading to catch up at 5:00 am and the first thing I see are two very nice breasts.
Thank you! @209 Cali closet grower  you woke up an Oldman in a very good way.
Prayers for the good folks in the mid-west.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear yall about dreams. I've been dreaming alot lately. Mostly lucid, I have the whole sleep paralysis thing sometimes too which REALLY freaks me out. It's scary but harmless, I can sometimes walk out of my body if that makes sense. It feels real but I'm not sure if it is or not
> 
> I just updated garden security. He works for free.
> 
> View attachment 3392002


You are only the third person I've known to have this including me. A buddy I work with gets them. I don't get them while smoking though which is nice. You guys think nightmares are bad? You have no clue! Your brain wakes up, but you cannot move. Total mind fuck the first few times you have them. Mine started when I was 19/20. When I get them now I can make enough noise to wake my wife up who will in turn wake me up out of the episode. They suck big time! Best of luck with yours Alpha.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

Its a sad day today folks 
http://www.sportsnet.ca/football/nfl/polamalu-retires-after-storied-12-year-career/


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2015)

Aw man.. My knee case was just dissmissed.. They dont believe the work could have done such damage.. So its by walking my dogs? WTF?!
I understand now why the people handling these things are anonymous and you are unable to speak with anyone in person.. Fucked up!
Sry guys just got the mail and frustrated as fuck..


----------



## herbganji (Apr 10, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man.. My knee case was just dissmissed.. They dont believe the work could have done such damage.. So its by walking my dogs? WTF?!
> I understand now why the people handling these things are anonymous and you are unable to speak with anyone in person.. Fucked up!
> Sry guys just got the mail and frustrated as fuck..


Sorry for the news man...one love

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 10, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man.. My knee case was just dissmissed.. They dont believe the work could have done such damage.. So its by walking my dogs? WTF?!
> I understand now why the people handling these things are anonymous and you are unable to speak with anyone in person.. Fucked up!
> Sry guys just got the mail and frustrated as fuck..


That's bullshit! Who the fuck is reviewing these cases Hydro, they should be shot. Is there an appeals process, any way to get your papers to someone else in charge higher up.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Figgy said:


> You are only the third person I've known to have this including me. A buddy I work with gets them. I don't get them while smoking though which is nice. You guys think nightmares are bad? You have no clue! Your brain wakes up, but you cannot move. Total mind fuck the first few times you have them. Mine started when I was 19/20. When I get them now I can make enough noise to wake my wife up who will in turn wake me up out of the episode. They suck big time! Best of luck with yours Alpha.


Man I lucid dream all the time for fun. I also dream just as much when I smoke as when I don't smoke. They have found that REM sleep isn't' really that important and they aren't exactly sure what the purpose is behind it.

But yea I make myself lucid dream for fun.  It's something I do to relax actually, I love being able to be awake and dream. Sorry that you guys have such a problem with it!


----------



## moondance (Apr 10, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> What do you use ? Ive
> been going wi
> The oot riot gel ( blue ) with the
> same brand spongy cubes,
> ...


For me I use clonex and root plugs, but lately I have just been cutting tops and throwing them in a gallon jug of water, forget about them and in two weeks full roots lol, but they don't like dirt for a few days after and seriously droop till the roots get used to the soil like 3 days and there perky again.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2015)

moondance said:


> That's bullshit! Who the fuck is reviewing these cases Hydro, they should be shot. Is there an appeals process, any way to get your papers to someone else in charge higher up.


This was the appeal. Denied on the exact same reason even tho i have multiple specialdoctors telling it is cause of the work. If i had money i could go to a real court with it.. Next step is work related commite but im starting to think the shoot someone will be better.. I was just feeling better damnit..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 10, 2015)

So been cloning qq and dogs, for outside run and indoors. 

In veg I have some q.Q's .seeing which ones I want for a mother. Think in will cross my dog mother with my best purples too

Right now I seeded my whole crop. Fucken male pollen when to my flower room. Plant was by my ac intake. In hall way,of my house. Was a qq male.

So fare in my purple world. Purple caddlac and purple kush, ken's gdp are the runners up in breeding, qq. 


Still haven my bb seed alive. Need to put in in gallon pots.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 10, 2015)

Also working on gorilla grape too.


----------



## moondance (Apr 10, 2015)

Hopefully someone on that commite has a brain cell left in their heads damn. Feel better man, I know about the knee pain not fun for anyone. Lately can't even go room to room without my cane.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man I lucid dream all the time for fun. I also dream just as much when I smoke as when I don't smoke. They have found that REM sleep isn't' really that important and they aren't exactly sure what the purpose is behind it.
> 
> But yea I make myself lucid dream for fun.  It's something I do to relax actually, I love being able to be awake and dream. Sorry that you guys have such a problem with it!


Sleep paralysis is far from any dream. Like I said, your mind wakes up just like you are awake at noon, but you cannot move or open your eyes. I'll take the worst nightnare anyone can have over sleep paralysis. They're just not comparable.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Sleep paralysis is far from any dream. Like I said, your mind wakes up just like you are awake at noon, but you cannot move or open your eyes. I'll take the worst nightnare anyone can have over sleep paralysis. They're just not comparable.


Dude I know what it is. I'm fully aware what it is. Like I said I lucid dream for fun. I love the feeling of it. Many other people lucid dream as well. A quick google search will show it.

Hence why I said sorry you guys have problems with it.


----------



## moondance (Apr 10, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Sleep paralysis is far from any dream. Like I said, your mind wakes up just like you are awake at noon, but you cannot move or open your eyes. I'll take the worst nightnare anyone can have over sleep paralysis. They're just not comparable.


Like that fucking movie Awake - creeps me the fuck out right there, getting operated on and seeing and feeling the whole damn thing AHHHHH lalalala okay, just got a chill typing it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Time to rise and grind....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2015)

Its not very often I get good weed off the beat n track these days, so when I do its worth sharing!
The Tanjie was good, everyones had lemon tasting strains of some kind but not many other
clear fruit flav's. It is deff.
Orange tasting and
surprised me!

Today brought some funky tasty/hazy nice I dont know what lol, I heard a rumor it was vac sealed and broke into. Little nug's
Real nice smoke:


----------



## numberfour (Apr 10, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey all heres a plant that is very worth growing! Throw some of this in some everclear (with some other herbs) to make absinthe! I'm confident you can smoke this herb as well for psychoactive effects
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemisia_absinthium
> 
> ...


Last time I drank absinthe I fell out of my body, was like a light hearted acid trip. We drank a lot though to get into that state


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I know what it is. I'm fully aware what it is. Like I said I lucid dream for fun. I love the feeling of it. Many other people lucid dream as well. A quick google search will show it.
> 
> Hence why I said sorry you guys have problems with it.


I would lucid dream after eating ecstasy on the comedown/cracked out phase every time. Been through it 50+ times. Lucid dreaming is neat. It's 100% different from sleep paralysis though. Lucid dreaming is not the "I have a demon sitting on my chest and I feel like I cannot breath while I'm having a major freak out session in my head". It's like comparing reality to a dream. Just not even remotely the same.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

moondance said:


> Like that fucking movie Awake - creeps me the fuck out right there, getting operated on and seeing and feeling the whole damn thing AHHHHH lalalala okay, just got a chill typing it.


Yep. You can hear, feel, think, just cannot move. I yell as loud as I can in my head and the wife says I sound like I'm moaning lightly. She recognizes it instantly. I feel for those who have to deal with it as it is scary as shit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Figgy said:


> You are only the third person I've known to have this including me. A buddy I work with gets them. I don't get them while smoking though which is nice. You guys think nightmares are bad? You have no clue! Your brain wakes up, but you cannot move. Total mind fuck the first few times you have them. Mine started when I was 19/20. When I get them now I can make enough noise to wake my wife up who will in turn wake me up out of the episode. They suck big time! Best of luck with yours Alpha.


I don't know anyone else that has had it besides you now! I hate it and sometimes I can't fight it. Does your heart feel like it's going a million miles an hour and do you start to hear this loud buzzing (like a loud fan or something) noise? My gf is interested in it for some reason and says that sounds fun but I don't think she understands the intensity behind it. Like literally a slow motion heart attack and can not move anything at all. Sometimes I focus on trying to move just a pinky to wake myself up but it's rare I snap out of them, and when I do I'm so effing drained it's ridiculous. Then I just want to sleep and if I fall back to sleep it happens again sometimes, had 3 of them in a row one night! Wanted to shoot myself lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Its a sad day today folks
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/football/nfl/polamalu-retires-after-storied-12-year-career/


Damn, no way! I love that guy! My brother went to pittsburg college, he's a huge steelers fan. I wonder if he'll still to the awesome shampoo commercials lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man.. My knee case was just dissmissed.. They dont believe the work could have done such damage.. So its by walking my dogs? WTF?!
> I understand now why the people handling these things are anonymous and you are unable to speak with anyone in person.. Fucked up!
> Sry guys just got the mail and frustrated as fuck..


Dislike man  Those workers comp cases are damn near impossible unless you get a lawyer, my mom went through the same thing when she slipped on a wet floor and slipped a disc. Good luck man, appeal and lawyer up brotha


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @D
> 
> I don't know anyone else that has had it besides you now! I hate it and sometimes I can't fight it. Does your heart feel like it's going a million miles an hour and do you start to hear this loud buzzing (like a loud fan or something) noise? My gf is interested in it for some reason and says that sounds fun but I don't think she understands the intensity behind it. Like literally a slow motion heart attack and can not move anything at all. Sometimes I focus on trying to move just a pinky to wake myself up but it's rare I snap out of them, and when I do I'm so effing drained it's ridiculous. Then I just want to sleep and if I fall back to sleep it happens again sometimes, had 3 of them in a row one night! Wanted to shoot myself lol


Mine are the same. Over the past 16-17 years I've found the only way to get out of it is to yell my ass off in my head. Apparently that causes me to moan which wakes the wife. Afterwards I have to get out of bed. If not I fall right back asleep into it all over. It's a fucking emotional roller coaster! I don't get quite as scared as I used to, but I'm still freaking the fuck out in my head. I literally thought I was about to be possessed the first time it happened. It felt like I had a demon that I could audibly hear and feel breathing in my face. It was sitting on my chest so I was having trouble breathing. It felt like I was stuck there for hours! I woke up almost crying, and just completely mind fucked. People really have no clue how bad the episodes can be. Try the yelling thing next time, and make sure if you ever pull out of it to get out of bed asap. Best of luck bro. I feel for ya.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Dude wow! Never heard anyone explain the same thing! Holy crap, best of luck to you as well bro! I know that feeling of like a demon there too! I get like an electrical wave feeling pulsing through my body, like my body feels like vibrating, such a weird thing to happen. Our bodies have some faulty wiring somewhere or something because it's such a rare thing (i think since I haven't met anyone else with it, at least no one mentions it to me). I tried to read up on it and it tripped me out even more lol



Figgy said:


> Mine are the same. Over the past 16-17 years I've found the only way to get out of it is to yell my ass off in my head. Apparently that causes me to moan which wakes the wife. Afterwards I have to get out of bed. If not I fall right back asleep into it all over. It's a fucking emotional roller coaster! I don't get quite as scared as I used to, but I'm still freaking the fuck out in my head. I literally thought I was about to be possessed the first time it happened. It felt like I had a demon that I could audibly hear and feel breathing in my face. It was sitting on my chest so I was having trouble breathing. It felt like I was stuck there for hours! I woke up almost crying, and just completely mind fucked. People really have no clue how bad the episodes can be. Try the yelling thing next time, and make sure if you ever pull out of it to get out of bed asap. Best of luck bro. I feel for ya.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I would lucid dream after eating ecstasy on the comedown/cracked out phase every time. Been through it 50+ times. Lucid dreaming is neat. It's 100% different from sleep paralysis though. Lucid dreaming is not the "I have a demon sitting on my chest and I feel like I cannot breath while I'm having a major freak out session in my head". It's like comparing reality to a dream. Just not even remotely the same.


I feel yea. I was probably stoned and misread what you said. Thought you said lucid dreaming and well yea the rest is history. Glad I don't have that. Shit all I've got is a bad back and COPD. My wife on the other hand, she's a basket case. She has some kinda sleep disorder. Gonna do a tilt test on her in May. She just got back from the cardio doc and has this fancy lil thing....
 

So sorry bro didn't mean to come off wrong. Wish yea the best on keeping that shit at bay! 

Holy shit I've been writing this message for 20 min lol...

Back to the garden have a good day guys!!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I feel yea. I was probably stoned and misread what you said. Thought you said lucid dreaming and well yea the rest is history. Glad I don't have that. Shit all I've got is a bad back and COPD. My wife on the other hand, she's a basket case. She has some kinda sleep disorder. Gonna do a tilt test on her in May. She just got back from the cardio doc and has this fancy lil thing....
> View attachment 3392349
> 
> So sorry bro didn't mean to come off wrong. Wish yea the best on keeping that shit at bay!
> ...


Lol, all good man. I don't take stuff personally or in a bad way here. I got some thick skin from all the debating I do. 

And it's Friday people! I'm giving this week the finger as soon as today is over!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dude wow! Never heard anyone explain the same thing! Holy crap, best of luck to you as well bro! I know that feeling of like a demon there too! I get like an electrical wave feeling pulsing through my body, like my body feels like vibrating, such a weird thing to happen. Our bodies have some faulty wiring somewhere or something because it's such a rare thing (i think since I haven't met anyone else with it, at least no one mentions it to me). I tried to read up on it and it tripped me out even more lol


I also know of a friend of mine who has panic attacks but only in there sleep. I've never experienced that before, only panic attacks when awake. That's some intense shit as well. The electrical wave feeling and all that jazz. Maybe a mix of lucid and panic attacks. That'd be so fucked.

Yummy


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 10, 2015)

Got them all potted up still waiting on one little bean to open up though.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

herbganji said:


> I also know of a friend of mine who has panic attacks but only in there sleep. I've never experienced that before, only panic attacks when awake. That's some intense shit as well. The electrical wave feeling and all that jazz. Maybe a mix of lucid and panic attacks. That'd be so fucked.
> 
> Yummy


Panic attacks suck too! I have anxiety but it's usually under control for the most part, I haven't had a panic attack in quite a while. I couldn't imagine having a panic attack in sleep paralysis, then again, I may very well be having the combination. It's scary as hell none the less. From what I read about the paralysis is some people actually just "go with it" instead of getting scared and they claim to detach consciousness body from the subconscious body and can lift up out of their bodies and then walk around in a surreal world but be 100% conscious about it. There's a silver tether that keeps your "soul" attached to your real body (or something) kind of like tieing a string to something before you go somewhere and walking around in a unknown area, you can just follow the string back to where you started. I know this sounds bat shit crazy lol, but that's what I read and it tripped me the hell out. I would like my soul to stay inside me if that is real lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey, I found the 600 anthem! !!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

I am being driven ABSOLUTELY BONKERS by this leaf problem.

How long does it take a plant to recover from overwatering? Could There be too many salts locked in the soil?

Like seriously. Why are my lower leaves not affected if it is overwatering?

If this is nitrogen toxicity, will my plant freak out from a flush? Should I flush with half strength nutes or no nutes?

I just watered them earlier today after they were suuuuuper light. 5 hours later and very minimal signs of improvement.

Driving me bonkers I tell you!

The petioles on all but new growth have red and the stems are purple striped. I feel like a complete failure right now and I'm so embarrassed to be sharing these photos, but I need help.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

When did they start looking like that @Flaming Pie it looks like over watering to me and once affected, the leaves won't recover, only new growth will be normal


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> View attachment 3392175 View attachment 3392173 Its not very often I get good weed off the beat n track these days, so when I do its worth sharing!
> The Tanjie was good, everyones had lemon tasting strains of some kind but not many other
> clear fruit flav's. It is deff.
> Orange tasting and
> ...


The tanglope cut I just got is the sweetest thing I have ever tasted. It really reminds me of pixie sticks candy or tang orange drink. But not really orange, sweeter. I totally see why the tanj is special.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> When did they start looking like that @Flaming Pie it looks like over watering to me and once affected, the leaves won't recover, only new growth will be normal


Thanks for the info on leaves. They started looking like that when I put them under the 600 hps from the 400w mh.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey, I found the 600 anthem! !!


Throw ya set up.!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

No problem man. Hmm.. Did theyget sseverely underwatered by any chance? Seems plants put under hid will dry out much faster, unless you changed your water schedule quite a bit and gave a lot of extra water. It's definitely under or over watering imo, n tox doesn't look like that and I can't think of anything else it could be @Flaming Pie


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Hell yeah bro! I heard it on Pandora and was like no way! 600 hell yeah!! 



shishkaboy said:


> Throw ya set up.!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 10, 2015)

Light shock? I would try putting back under the weaker light to see if it does anything


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2015)

Totally not like the sleep paralysis, or maybe it is. Idk.... But I had this crazy reaction to what they say was a saline solution. They put an iv line in my arm for a medical procedure. Don't remember what, I think when I got a camera in both ends... Anyways, they use the saline to like clear the line, or make sure it's flowing good or something before they administer any meds. So the girl shoots it in me and walks away and says we'll be beack in 15 mins. I had the most wild feelings I've ever had.... And I've done a lot of drugs.

There was this super cold rush/ wave that started at the top of my head and swept down. Fuck I can imagine it now. It was cold. Then like I couldn't move like I wanted to say something to my wife right ther but couldn't. Then the 'shaking' happened. I started, what I thought, was shaking uncontrollably. I remember thinking so clearly like what is happening to me, but was not in control of my body at all. It was as if the shaking was coming from my insides, like my stomach and gut, but different, from like my being or soul or something. I thought I was going to jerk and shake right off the bed. I was wondering why my wife wasn't doing something, like screaming, or trying to hold me down. It felt like a seizure or something. Oh and I forgot the very first part, after she shot it in, I could feel it going up my arm, like fuzzy, or sand paper, but inside my arm, and when it got to my head that's when I got the wave of cold.

Anyways I shook for what I felt like was maybe 15-20 seconds. I kinda stopped, and then it wa ps this weird feeling like I was trying to say something, but nothing happened. Like the connection was lost from mind to mouth. Eventually what felt like forever but wa probably like 10 seconds I got a whisper out. It was strange, like I could hear myself whisper, but it wasn't me, or wasn't my mind doing it. Like I was whispering, babe... Babe, I feel weird.... But in my head I was thinking, dude his is crazy, now I'm whispering or something, what's going on. My wife came over and I thought like maybe I was dead or something, and she was finally a bit freaked out. I finally kinda connected my head and body and asked why she didn't do anything about the shaking.

She said, what are you talking about, What the fucking fuck. I just almost shook myself out this bed right in front of you, what do you mean what am I talking about. She said I did t move a muscle. Said absolutely nothing happened till I started whispering.

I told her to get a doctor, but they were like not concerned at all. When they finally came I had to have her describe it because I was all weak and could only whisper really slowly. They didn't beleive me. I've told the story to many different doctors and no one thinks I actually felt it or something. It drives me nuts.

Anyways, you guys talking about your sleep paralysis made me remember that. I had totally forgot. Trip out.

I hope that shit doesn't happen to me tonight now that it's on my mind. I. Actually sleeping I. The bottom of a bunk bed tonight at a friends. It's made for little kids only about 20" of space in here above me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> No problem man. Hmm.. Did theyget sseverely underwatered by any chance? Seems plants put under hid will dry out much faster, unless you changed your water schedule quite a bit and gave a lot of extra water. It's definitely under or over watering imo, n tox doesn't look like that and I can't think of anything else it could be @Flaming Pie


They got extra water on two feeds I believe. Humidity spiked up and I didn't weigh them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Light shock? I would try putting back under the weaker light to see if it does anything


That is what someone said. To put them under a weak light and see what happens. I raised my lights up alot. 

I just worry that putting them under a weak light may make an overwatering problem worse.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

Damn jig! That sounds just as scary as the sleep paralysis! Sounds very similar too, I wonder if you actually passed out (from the injection) but didn't completely pass out? Needles make me faint sometimes and it sounds like maybe you fainted but not completely and were still awake in your mind, what a trip dude! 

Flaming pie- hmm, I didn't think about light shock. They looked like they were pretty big and harty plants though. I have some newly rooted clones under 400w t5 and 2 clones under 1000w (under a plant canopy though) that are fine. I think as long as the plants are well rooted and healthy a light switch shouldn't hurt them unless the light was so close that you'd see crispy burns on the leaves


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn jig! That sounds just as scary as the sleep paralysis! Sounds very similar too, I wonder if you actually passed out (from the injection) but didn't completely pass out? Needles make me faint sometimes and it sounds like maybe you fainted but not completely and were still awake in your mind, what a trip dude!
> 
> Flaming pie- hmm, I didn't think about light shock. They looked like they were pretty big and harty plants though. I have some newly rooted clones under 400w t5 and 2 clones under 1000w (under a plant canopy though) that are fine. I think as long as the plants are well rooted and healthy a light switch shouldn't hurt them unless the light was so close that you'd see crispy burns on the leaves


Im going to let them dry out really good again and see how that treats them.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

@Flaming Pie have you pulled them out and checked out the roots. The extra water and and high humidity on top of compact soil could of drown those roots. Could be start of root rot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @Flaming Pie have you pulled them out and checked out the roots. The extra water and and high humidity on top of compact soil could of drown those roots. Could be start of root rot.


I'm scared to do that. Five gallons of soil...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 10, 2015)

do you use a lot of perlite? That's where I go wrong when I grow in soils.. I always forget to add lots of perlite.. And overwatering is easy if the soil is compacted. Put a fan blowing on the top of the soil to help it dry out quicker


----------



## papapayne (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello club 600!

Hope all is well. Got myself one of my favorite cars today, pretty sweet Pontiac trans am, 350 V8 with ttops, good amount of beefing up done to motor, got my tags on it and drove her home today. Definitely a fun car to drive. Anyway, hope everyone is having an awesome day.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> do you use a lot of perlite? That's where I go wrong when I grow in soils.. I always forget to add lots of perlite.. And overwatering is easy if the soil is compacted. Put a fan blowing on the top of the soil to help it dry out quicker


Best rule to use on perlite I read is to keep putting it in and mixing just until it looks like you've added too much, and you will have put in just enough. Seems to be just about perfect.


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 10, 2015)

finally got these bitches processed...here's the harvest from the vert 600 run minus maybe a dry half ounce worth of larf that I saved to add to the bubble pile


----------



## moondance (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay well I let the surprise slip and the wife is tickled by it so all is well, the wife is very happy with me today hehe. Now she gets to pick colors for her brand new bedroom suite. I hope you all had a great day, 8 days now til the Cup in Denver, I am stoked, can't wait. Happy Friday 600.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_

AKA* Sweet n' Sour* @ 19 days 12/12.


1)  
  

2)  
 

3)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

4) 
 
Still under 1200w.  


Next to those in a mini tent,
4 reg Purple Kush auto's.
(gifted a couple of years ago).
 


And in the loft, 3 fem Afghan Kush and 2 fem Jack Frost.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend boys and girls.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm scared to do that. Five gallons of soil...


Shouldn't be to hard. Press against the sides just like you're going to transplant and then lightly pull. Should come pit no problem and if it's root rot and you don't fix it now it's only gonna get worse. 

Not saying it's what you have but start there and if roots look fine there a few other things to try.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 10, 2015)

Dog starting to look proper, man I almost lost this girl....


----------



## Figgy (Apr 11, 2015)

It's Saturday bitches! Transplanting out of solos tomorrow, and flipping in a week or two. Hope everyone has an awesome weekend!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 11, 2015)

Just off to stick my nag on the national, its annual tradition in the U.K, good for bit fun and to get out for beer's! Heading to a nice little place that has a beer garden out back and the landlord is so drunk its anything goes lol, just need to keep telling myself " NO Sniffin"

Hope you get the girl's fixed f.p

Having some nice weather deff. helps, make a couple pre-rolled numbers and off we go 

Have a good one wherever you are


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2015)

Morning club 6! Time to take some cuts and flip these bitches
  
Have a great one guys, off to a bday party here in a bit!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 11, 2015)

Got to say, That's a fine looking Dog @giggles26, youll be glad you managed to keep her! I messed up expecting a cut back from a friend who's clone's didnt make it through the cold while he flowered out his only other!!!
The last one i done there was again from my selfie pip's, but out all the one's ive grew that one was as near to mother as ive had and should have knew better and kept myself right.
Ive not got many left, theyr 5 years old and i stupidly had them in a tin not a baggie so they dried out and most dried and cracked  but ive got one going atm thats showing all the same trait's, got to make sure i keep her and give a few out this time!
I think Donny boy still has a few pip's i gave him tucked away.

I'm having clone wars with my gear at another place, i cant keep an eye on them and itching to put the other Fireballs and Psychosis into flower, it sad seeing a half empty tent, but really want to keep them at all cost's. Been popping some random seed to fire in on a 12/12 after around a week or so until i sort cut's.
Got a Res. Priv. O.G #18 x Rez Chem x Sour d came through this morning, would love to germ my other Fireball's, maybe find a male to cross the fem with and whatever else i got going lol, just want to be sure i can keep them or should i say, it would be a shame to waste them if i cant keep thing's going!
When i move house and get settled i can get back to doing my own Thang


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2015)

Good luck with the GGs cinders....sitting on the plane waiting to go home. Cannot believe the weather we have had in Scotland...fell asleep sure bathing lmfao. Back down to 3celcius just before we left. Off to Spain tomorrow. I hope my plants are ok growing on their own. I have not been there too much this run. Have a good weekend 6dubbers


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2015)

I was just thinking of you @DST glad to hear everything is well your way!


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 11, 2015)

I noticed a lot of you guys grow breeder's boutique gear and was wondering if you all could recommend me as to what I should start, and what might be good for a smaller (height wise) outdoor plant.

I have 10 of each of the following:
Cheese Surprise, Jakes Dream, Jake's Blue's, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Qrazy Quake, Smelly Cherry, Smelly Cherry x Fireball and Black SS for 8 strains and 80 seeds. 

I'm really interested in the smelly cherry candy store pheno, but the rest I'm not sure of but going to start these after my test run of auto's are over (2 months) and want to keep it CO legal 6/6 but willing to stretch that a little bit while looking for females.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> I noticed a lot of you guys grow breeder's boutique gear and was wondering if you all could recommend me as to what I should start, and what might be good for a smaller (height wise) outdoor plant.
> 
> I have 10 of each of the following:
> Cheese Surprise, Jakes Dream, Jake's Blue's, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Qrazy Quake, Smelly Cherry, Smelly Cherry x Fireball and Black SS for 8 strains and 80 seeds.
> ...


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3392987


Maybe I'll set up a coin flip tournament bracket to determine the winner lol. Double Elimination for good measure.


----------



## moondance (Apr 11, 2015)

Pretty much what their site says the plants do man then pick your fav. It's all just so good I wish I grabbed the smelly cherry but there is time lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im going to let them dry out really good again and see how that treats them.


I have seen perfectly healthy plants go, "whoa, whoa, who upped the light intensity?"
Backing the light off should def help, I think I have seen that before.


giggles26 said:


> Morning club 6! Time to take some cuts and flip these bitches
> View attachment 3392906 View attachment 3392905
> Have a great one guys, off to a bday party here in a bit!


Yo gigs, what size pots are those and how much you pulling off each? I am running sog 2 gallons pots, getting about an oz or more perpetual. Tryna get my box full up to like 45-50. 15 every 3 weeks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2015)

They look sooo much better today. The girl on the left needs another couple days but she has not looked better in two weeks!

Only change was raising the lights up a foot, reducing temp by 1 degree on heater outside the tent, and raised fans a bit higher.

Not sure what happened. Maybe they finally grew enough roots to compensate for the slow drying soil or maybe the light was making their surface temps too hot and the fan was drying them out faster than the roots could take it in.

I'm so relieved tho. I think I may flip them tuesday if they stay perky.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They look sooo much better today. The girl on the left needs another couple days but she has not looked better in two weeks!
> 
> Only change was raising the lights up a foot, reducing temp by 1 degree on heater outside the tent, and raised fans a bit higher.
> 
> ...


I am glad they came around quickly.


----------



## moondance (Apr 11, 2015)

Well today was fun changed a caliper on the 1 ton, it never used to hurt lol. I am chair bound for the night. Glad to hear your plants are better pie. Hope everyone's doing good. MD.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Just off to stick my nag on the national, its annual tradition in the U.K, good for bit fun and to get out for beer's!


mate... What the fuck does this mean? Horse races or something lol. Feel like a tool but haven't the foggiest clue


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2015)

DST said:


> sitting on the plane waiting to go home. Off to Spain tomorrow.


what a coincidence, I just left Spain. Shame we'll miss each other. And I'm sitting on a plane too, 36,000 feet up. Flying over the good old USA, going to see my wife and baby for the first time in over 6 weeks. Safe travels pal. and safe growing 600 crew. Hope everyonea having a good weekend.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 11, 2015)

Glad your plants have corrected flaming pie

Glad your wife loved the new bedroom md

Looks like you'll have a nice run there giggles 

Have an awesome time with your fam jig  

Nearing the 2 week of flower mark, today is day 11 and bud sets look to be forming, hoping the stretch is close to over, I can't handle many more growth spurts  just made a trade for a couple 1000w light set ups for a pack of WiFi og, hoping to finally get the grow room at the new pad up and running with a few 1k doohickies to finally get a rotation going, stoked  my current light reflector sucks so it'll be nice to have a bigger one that'll spread the light more evenly


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks a lot buddy. I will.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Glad your plants have corrected flaming pie
> 
> Glad your wife loved the new bedroom md
> 
> ...


Looking great man!

Got some glass inthe mail today


also got 10 Cindy Snacks ( c99 x sinmint) and some gg#4 clones


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks doc! Looks like you got some nice goodies there


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2015)

A wise man once told me if you can see the floor you're doing it wrong...


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Glad your plants have corrected flaming pie
> 
> Glad your wife loved the new bedroom md
> 
> ...


Is that the glue?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 11, 2015)

Yup yup, that's her! 



shishkaboy said:


> Is that the glue?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have seen perfectly healthy plants go, "whoa, whoa, who upped the light intensity?"
> Backing the light off should def help, I think I have seen that before.
> 
> Yo gigs, what size pots are those and how much you pulling off each? I am running sog 2 gallons pots, getting about an oz or more perpetual. Tryna get my box full up to like 45-50. 15 every 3 weeks.


Those are 3s and its strain dependent but usually 2.5-4 oz each time. I've gotten more but took lots of training and bitch wanted water 2 times a day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)

NICE GLASS doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> NICE GLASS doc!


Thanks but Thundercat deserves the credit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)

I LOVE IT! Thundercat is INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)

u wanna go on a hike with us?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> u wanna go on a hike with us?


Yea! when?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)

Now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Where?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)

Serene Lake


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)

good nite mother fukerz.lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Serene Lake
> View attachment 3393499
> 
> View attachment 3393500
> ...


Damn looks like I am already late. Would love to hike there, and it is not that far


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 12, 2015)

ROOT PORN!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2015)

Gods Country, lol>>>Corrie Massan, Ben Mhor, Scotland. Woke up to this for the last week. Everyone should have some of this in their life.





Loch Eck

I could cry looking at this place it makes me so happy.
DST


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey 600!

Smoking some dabs of some 86% thc crumble, so fucking baked. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

gods country D man! Looks like you saw some sun too. What did wee man make of the coos!?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Gods Country, lol>>>Corrie Massan, Ben Mhor, Scotland. Woke up to this for the last week. Everyone should have some of this in their life.
> View attachment 3393560
> View attachment 3393561
> View attachment 3393562
> ...


nice! Hope you injoyed your self, and have a nice visit to Spain.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 12, 2015)

Whats up 6er's! Just stopping in for some pron and it's awesome as usual.

Here's a sour cherry cross that was a freebie from BB.(it's leaning more towards the crosses by looks but has the sour cherry smell). Can't wait to taste her.
Here's a G-13 labs Blue OG
Some dog and blue og clones and some sour cheery x crazy quake seeds.
And some dog and other seedlings


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2015)

2. Dog s1 harvest started at day 70  Love it! Ruined 3 friends last night with only two dabs of dog each  Im just baked all the time now..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Happy Sunday club 6!!! Yea bunch of stoned fucks 

4/20 is rapidly approaching and I'm rapidly getting prepared.
 
Time for a lunch break  have a great day guys!!!


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 12, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> 2. Dog s1 harvest started at day 70  Love it! Ruined 3 friends last night with only two dabs of dog each  Im just baked all the time now..
> View attachment 3393739


Really nice how did it look at 9 weeks, hoping to finish mine by week 9


----------



## budolskie (Apr 12, 2015)

Bud pics getting closer to the chop


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Gods Country, lol>>>Corrie Massan, Ben Mhor, Scotland. Woke up to this for the last week. Everyone should have some of this in their life.
> View attachment 3393560
> View attachment 3393561
> View attachment 3393562
> ...


Beautiful D, you're not the only one who could cry at the sights of the
highlands and those cattle are wonderful great shaggy beasties.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Really nice how did it look at 9 weeks, hoping to finish mine by week 9


Thanks. Surprise'n to me only a few abmber trichs showing. It looked pretty much the same at 9 weeks. I harvested another dog pheno at 9 weeks and the high is nice starts like a little head scalp massage and turns into a nice relaxed body feeling. Hope to get some more couch lock out of the extra week. But happy at 9  I love getting people high/stoned and dog+dab makes it easy  Not a social high.. Friends just fade out  I find it perfect for animal documentary's lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Just hanging out in the garden,feeding the girls...


----------



## joespit (Apr 12, 2015)

harvest day is a very precarious day! soo much to do!!!
     
Soo much to do!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Just a couple fireballs hanging out...
 
Oh and I've found like 3 more with purple in them. Guess purple just loves me....


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

Fireball still chugging along


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Give me bout 4 more weeks and I'll have some interesting porn again....

Jurple is the tallest in the room. I have a feeling she's gonna need tied up late flower.


----------



## moondance (Apr 12, 2015)

A little tester porn


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2015)

damn there is some nice bud porn on this page. wow. love that purple light of yours buddy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2015)

u blow my mind, this is AMAZING!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2015)

Shit I wanna play!


AK47 in rdwc
 


Space Bomb in soil 



Looking great y'all! Rock on 600


----------



## moondance (Apr 12, 2015)

I forgot to ad that was a side lower PK lemony stickyness tester.


----------



## joespit (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 12, 2015)

Someone has to feel me on this one. 
So, my gf and I ran out of papers or wraps and I need to go out at midnight to get some, cool. 
I say to her "Ok, well I want a hot cup of coffee when I return". 
She sucks her teeth and I say "Don't complain, at least I make your job easy".
She goes "What job?"
Pretty sure anyone that knows how I am can tell you just how I responded.
"Exactly"

Brb gas station run.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

Just finished Game Of Thrones season premiere. Anybody else check it out?


----------



## herbganji (Apr 13, 2015)

One or two more weeks and I'm swapping to flower. One love everyone. Happy monday!

Yummy


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2015)

he loved em mate.....by the end he was well versed in his Moooo's, lol. There was 2 new ones and the one segragated was in labour we thought....was pulling some mighty fine coo faces


Don Gin and Ton said:


> gods country D man! Looks like you saw some sun too. What did wee man make of the coos!?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2015)

another positive attribute that can credited to our beloved plant....

How cannabis can help cancer patients: Drug kills cancer cells and shrinks brain tumors, report reveals

The National Institute on Drug Abuse's latest guidance on marijuana reveals animal studies have shown the drug to be effective in slowing the growth of the most serious form of brain tumor.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

DST said:


> he loved em mate.....by the end he was well versed in his Moooo's, lol. There was 2 new ones and the one segragated was in labour we thought....was pulling some mighty fine coo faces


Muckle Moooooo's then hahah


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> another positive attribute that can credited to our beloved plant....
> 
> How cannabis can help cancer patients: Drug kills cancer cells and shrinks brain tumors, report reveals
> 
> ...


You should give Culture High a watch if yea haven't already.

It's really pro cannabis....


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

Wake and bake anyone?


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

HAPPY MONDAY CLUB 600! O such a happy Monday we have going on, the sun in shining, the birds are singing, flowers are sleeping, all our irises, daylillies and bulbs are popping out and flowering - well crokas is, and early bulbs lol - everyone is pointing to the sun! 
So Excited I can hardly sit still! I fly out in damn 6 days, still got a few minor things to take care of, the major things are handled so that makes life easier this week. The wifey started looking at paint colors last night, she kept asking me so.... so....uh honey the colors are all on you, I don't care really, no...well yeah I'm being an ass but whats new.....yeah dear that looks nice. Thats about how it went lol, I love the shit out of her, but she knows I don't care what color the room is, I wear the same color clothes everyday of my life (makes dressing a cinch and no need to think about it LOL) I am going to make her pick the wedding pictures for the wall art, we had a few people pass on since then and I don't want her waking up to picture I picked (thinking O those are nice) The living room is a good place for all those pictures. 

Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good afternoon folks here's some porn just for the fun of it.    
 Extrema, Swamp Wreck, Cherry Puff. 3 weeks to go.


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful Job Oldman60, looking tasty.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 13, 2015)

moondance said:


> Beautiful Job Oldman60, looking tasty.


Thank you.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Just finished Game Of Thrones season premiere. Anybody else check it out?


Was it good? I haven't checked it out yet. But since the Walking Dead season is over, there's nothing to watch


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

We finally have flower! Day 12 12/12
 Gonna chop that lower branch you can see in the 1st pic, it's just below canopy so it won't produce much anyways.
Swamp Wreck, I pooped the other 2 beans I had awhile back and found another keeper.
  
and then my first swamp wreck I found...
 
and I tried to capture the purple hue in one of the fireballs but it's hard when not in person...


edit-LOL I just read that it says I pooped 2 beans, fuck it I'm gonna leave it....


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Was it good? I haven't checked it out yet. But since the Walking Dead season is over, there's nothing to watch


I watch survivor, I am a superfan


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 13, 2015)

I like Vikings ! Great show. They even speak danish in some of the battles.
More Dog


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Getting full in there and were only 2 weeks in and 6 days in


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I watch survivor, I am a superfan


Holy crap, I forgot about that show, it's still on? I'll have to set the dvr up for it, i used to watch that years ago. 



HydroGp said:


> I like Vikings ! Great show. They even speak danish in some of the battles.
> More Dog
> View attachment 3394772


Nice bud dude! Vikings is cool, I watch that sometimes but it's always on late so I'm usually falling asleep and doze off to it


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Haha check out jurple and cherry puff in the back right corner, tallest bitches in the room, they just didn't want to stop!!!

Now fill that space with huge dense nugs bitches!!! Ya that's right talk dirty to your girls, they fucking love that shit.

Haha yep I'm stoned....


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everybody just have a quick question.

My leaf stems and stalks both have purple stripes on them, i've been doing a lot of research online to try and figure out why. like 95% of people say its normal and not a problem, about 5% of people say its a phosphorus or magnesium deficiency.

If its important enough i'll throw up some pics, but is this something I need to fix?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Holy crap, I forgot about that show, it's still on? I'll have to set the dvr up for it, i used to watch that years ago.
> 
> 
> Nice bud dude! Vikings is cool, I watch that sometimes but it's always on late so I'm usually falling asleep and doze off to it


This season is amazing. 3 tribes.White collar, blue collar and no collar. I wont spoil anything else.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody just have a quick question.
> 
> My leaf stems and stalks both have purple stripes on them, i've been doing a lot of research online to try and figure out why. like 95% of people say its normal and not a problem, about 5% of people say its a phosphorus or magnesium deficiency.
> 
> If its important enough i'll throw up some pics, but is this something I need to fix?


I feel like I freaked out too my first grow and noticing that but turned out it was genetic with the strain. Try to look that up...I'm sure it's fine.

Yummy


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody just have a quick question.
> 
> My leaf stems and stalks both have purple stripes on them, i've been doing a lot of research online to try and figure out why. like 95% of people say its normal and not a problem, about 5% of people say its a phosphorus or magnesium deficiency.
> 
> If its important enough i'll throw up some pics, but is this something I need to fix?


How is the rest of the plant?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This season is amazing. 3 tribes.White collar, blue collar and no collar. I wont spoil anything else.


hell yeah, awesome, me and the gf can def get into that series for sure


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody just have a quick question.
> 
> My leaf stems and stalks both have purple stripes on them, i've been doing a lot of research online to try and figure out why. like 95% of people say its normal and not a problem, about 5% of people say its a phosphorus or magnesium deficiency.
> 
> If its important enough i'll throw up some pics, but is this something I need to fix?


I am with 95% of the people then. My Dog, OG Kush in the past, and many others have done this whilst maintaining super healthy green leaves and sticky glorious buds.......so not sure why there would be a Mg or P deficiency.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 13, 2015)

The plants look very healthy, I just keep peeping giggle's completely green plants and wishing I could keep my plants all nice and green XD. I kinda figured it could be genetics but my last 2 grows have had the same things. I've been growing from the same seed stock. I just figured i'd finally get to the bottom of it, if its nothing to worry about then I will rightly stop worrying about it! I'm glad I asked before feeding them cuz I figure if they look great then theres no reason to feed, I OD'd my last plants (They still turned out bomb but i'm sure the yield suffered). Thanks all


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

very normal for me, my skunked widow has black striping.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody just have a quick question.
> 
> My leaf stems and stalks both have purple stripes on them, i've been doing a lot of research online to try and figure out why. like 95% of people say its normal and not a problem, about 5% of people say its a phosphorus or magnesium deficiency.
> 
> If its important enough i'll throw up some pics, but is this something I need to fix?



Purple stripes up the stem is a direct indication of the root zone PH being too low and thus locking out Phosphorus.

If you raise the PH slightly until the sweet spot for the given plant is reached, then the purple lines will grow out as Phosphorus is freed up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush

AKA _*Sweet n' Sour *@ 21 days 12/12 under 1200w HPS.

10L coco airpot's, carbon filtered water, custom synthetic feeding regime.

Group shot.


Straight up 'Sherbet Lemon' this one.
If it lives up to the current hype we'll be seeing a lot more of it.


The dark purple from go.


The runty one that can't make up it's mind which way it wants to go yet.


And finally the Kushy one that's starting to show a little pink.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, the stripes on the main stalk is P deficiency. Purple petiole can be a number of things. I just up the nutes a bit and now add Epsom, it'll clear up. Lots of people say the glue has purple stems but when I got enough magnesium in the mix it all went away. Sometimes purple petiole are a Trait though so ya never know 

Finished up the lollipopin today and finished up some superceopping. I cropped it like it's hawwwwwtttt. Then it leannnedddd backkkk (just some music humor if anyone knows where I went with that  )


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yeah, the stripes on the main stalk is P deficiency. Purple petiole can be a number of things. I just up the nutes a bit and now add Epsom, it'll clear up. Lots of people say the glue has purple stems but when I got enough magnesium in the mix it all went away. Sometimes purple petiole are a Trait though so ya never know
> 
> Finished up the lollipopin today and finished up some superceopping. I cropped it like it's hawwwwwtttt. Then it leannnedddd backkkk (just some music humor if anyone knows where I went with that  )
> 
> View attachment 3394886


Lmao, at the music ref.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> The plants look very healthy, I just keep peeping giggle's completely green plants and wishing I could keep my plants all nice and green XD. I kinda figured it could be genetics but my last 2 grows have had the same things. I've been growing from the same seed stock. I just figured i'd finally get to the bottom of it, if its nothing to worry about then I will rightly stop worrying about it! I'm glad I asked before feeding them cuz I figure if they look great then theres no reason to feed, I OD'd my last plants (They still turned out bomb but i'm sure the yield suffered). Thanks all


The grass is always greener in gigs garden!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> The grass is always greener in gigs garden!


Its funny i'm using FFOF and in 1/12 of my pots I literally have a single blade of grass growing in it. I can't imagine where the seed came from but i'm leaving it there. I'll throw up some pics tomorrow maybe its a pretty dank looking piece of grass. I'm planning on smoking it

I'll try adding a little magnesium using slightly higher PH water during my next watering, if that doesnt change anything i'll add some phosphorus. I'll probably add some phosphorus soon anyways though cuz i'm sure they will need it


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

It's the tea he uses, with those "special" ingredients he's got!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2015)

We did it. We got our visas approved today. Me and the fam are officially spain bound for at least a year. Really stoked. Hope you guys had a good Monday as well.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I'll try adding a little magnesium using slightly higher PH water during my next watering, if that doesnt change anything i'll add some phosphorus. I'll probably add some phosphorus soon anyways though cuz i'm sure they will need it


You need to use a higher PH water until the purple lines grow out before you add any more Phosphorus.

If you add more Phosphorus to a medium in an already locked out state, once the lockout is freed up you'll get a big rush of Phosphorus to your plants potentially burning the shit out of them and causing more problems.

Too much Phosphorus kills vigour and resin production stone cold dead, top tip.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We did it. We got our visas approved today. Me and the fam are officially spain bound for at least a year. Really stoked. Hope you guys had a good Monday as well.


Fair play Jig.............

Enjoy it man.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats Rodriguez!!! May the wind be upon your back and the sun on your face good sir


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We did it. We got our visas approved today. Me and the fam are officially spain bound for at least a year. Really stoked. Hope you guys had a good Monday as well.


That's Awesome Jig, Congrats!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys. This all stems from this thread. Who would have ever guessed the 600 club would take me and my child all round the world.

Glad to be a part of the club with you all. And glad you are all part of the club with me.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2015)

Good going jig and family!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

"dour"@ 8 weeks
bout 1 week left


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell ya jig glad to hear that! No more Rodriguez'n around anymore now though! At least you will have a garden helper


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Blast off......
I just poured the smoke in my mouth......lol


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

That will be very nice timing Shiska!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

@genuity I've got a vape ape, but I had to replace it, fucking coil burnt out. Put some wax on it and bitch went up in flames and never worked again.....


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 13, 2015)

@jigfresh, we're pulling for you all. Best vibes at ya. 
Have a great year.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @genuity I've got a vape ape, but I had to replace it, fucking coil burnt out. Put some wax on it and bitch went up in flames and never worked again.....


Single or dual coil?

These dual coils is the beezness


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Single or dual coil?
> 
> These dual coils is the beezness


Had a single, now have the dual.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

A new life begins....
Loompa Moon Dog, was dropped on the blood moon.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

moondance said:


> That will be very nice timing Shiska!


I was hoping to have some done for the cup, but I have some stuff with a good cure on it that should make it fine.


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm flying in so I will have to settle for what I find, but luckily I have some friends.


----------



## moondance (Apr 13, 2015)

Ouch giggles damn man, were all stoned remember!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2015)

Loompa Foo Dog


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> "dour"@ 8 weeks
> bout 1 week left
> View attachment 3394951 View attachment 3394952 View attachment 3394953


damn Sishka, that looks so sticky.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

Can see purple on the lower buds of the lemon but they dont look as advanced as top buds as they very tall and cant raise lights any more


----------



## papapayne (Apr 14, 2015)

enjoy some bud porn


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 14, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> damn Sishka, that looks so sticky.


Its the smell that gets you. Not the best run but better than last.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Its the smell that gets you.



Thats like the blue pits im doing now smell unreal but look not much on them
Quick pic of both side before lights on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

class looking buds lads. 

great news Jig! see you soon maybe!?!?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice buds @budolskie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

yours look pretty great papa, you sure you want to switch nutes?! it's killing me seeing you lot with millions of solo cups with seedlings and my/BB's strains in full flower. I'm so close to starting up again I can taste it.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 14, 2015)

yea i got the cheese on deck and 2010 dog on deck as well. BB has always treated me good. As soon as blue pit is back in, i am doing an order of that to!

It is hard to argue with my results on canna...they are so sticky, fucking reek, robust, healthy green from start to finsih


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

that the exodus cheese or the GHS one you're running? you guys over the pond need to try the psychosis. I dunno if across pond fairies have been tried before, it's a long flight.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

U be tasting sum your lemon in few weeks don m8, 
Hopefully the 4 little ones in bottom flower room show sex soon enough, also just stripped 2 of the fb x sc to 4 cuts each and gona flower one off each when I fill the 3x3 next with the 8 lemons rooting now


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

Loads of your strains in here dgt lad looking for fems


----------



## papapayne (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that the exodus cheese or the GHS one you're running? you guys over the pond need to try the psychosis. I dunno if across pond fairies have been tried before, it's a long flight.


its breeders boutiques cheese suprise


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

ah gotcha papa.

@budolski, I'm eager to see what comes out of those crosses. I wish I had space to take the males off ya.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

Ii have 2 cuts off each of these 2 pk x liver and 2 qq x liver, I stuck in bottom 3x3 so if i have a male I could still hold 1 for at least another 3 weeks or so... still be anothrr 3 weeks at least before I can sex the fb x sc aswell so loads time for a male off them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

guess we'll see what comes then eh! I've got one of those lemons on way to a mate. It's stinking in the bag next to me.

few lads got it now so should hopefully be a feature for a good while.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

I its a lovely one like I couldnt help get another pic today


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

Can I just use this to ph my pen aswell

As reading it says use ph 7.00


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

no idea man sorry I don't ph owt.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 14, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Thats like the blue pits im doing now smell unreal but look not much on them
> Quick pic of both side before lights on
> View attachment 3395103
> View attachment 3395104


Looks like fire from here bud.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry bud, I use the drops.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 14, 2015)

They seem to like the 600 from the start hopefully they will grow a bit faster. My dog seems to be outgrowing them all so far though


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Can I just use this to ph my pen aswellView attachment 3395114
> 
> As reading it says use ph 7.00View attachment 3395115


Yes Bud.

It's a two part test the same as the 2 sachets of powder you get with cheap PH pens.

The red bottle is a low PH4 test and the green bottle is a high PH7 test.

Depending on the the room temp of the solution in the bottle the scale on the side of each bottle tells you what PH the solution should be.

Test the solution temp with a thermometer so you know what PH it should read and then dunk your pen in and twist the adjustment screw until it reads right.

Then do the same again with the other bottle and your pen should be calibrated properly.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> class looking buds lads.
> 
> great news Jig! see you soon maybe!?!?


Sure hope it works out that way pal. Hope you have fun.


----------



## moondance (Apr 14, 2015)

Alright this week has to slow down a little bit, It's Tuesday already! Well I have not herd from the jerk I thought was going to buy a piece of equipment, that sucks a little for my travel budget, O well i am going to have a blast either way! 
A few pics of the seed tent.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 14, 2015)

Damn need to post my picks. Qq are teens now. Think I will try to make seeds with my females.nsix 5 months of f working on my seeds so far. Keepers are dog, qq, flame thrower. Purple kush, GDP.


----------



## moondance (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that the exodus cheese or the GHS one you're running? you guys over the pond need to try the psychosis. I dunno if across pond fairies have been tried before, it's a long flight.


I found this cleaning the laptop out today, someone turned it into a shirt LOL, Farging Sweet


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

Quick blast of the tube


----------



## budolskie (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes Bud.
> 
> It's a two part test the same as the 2 sachets of powder you get with cheap PH pens.
> 
> ...


Cheers m8 I get that done in morning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Quick blast of the tube View attachment 3395259View attachment 3395260
> View attachment 3395261



Dude spraying Butane directly onto silicon is a big no no, the butane strips all the petrochemical stuff out of the silicon and it goes in your gear.

You should check this page out by the Skunkpharm Research guys all about it.

*http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/*

The guy behind 'Oil Slick' mats sent this email..........

*"Hi Greywolf,*

*I am sure you know, silicone swells in the presence on non-polar solvents. Hexane is actually used as a “swelling agent” for silicone tubing to allow for an easier connection.*

*Theswellingeffect is the primary reason why silicone makes a poor compatibility choice when selecting a material to come into prolonged direct contact with non-polars.*

*As you must also be aware, chemical contamination from “extractables” in silicone materials, (in a procedure such as you are describing) is due almost entirely to the physical release of low molecular weight siloxanes, and other impurities from the manufacturing process.*

*This is why Tygon 3350, or SaniTech-Ultra, are made with platinum cured silicone rather than the more common peroxide cured variety. This is also whyWeuse platinum catalyzed USP6 silicone in our pads. (rather than peroxide/food grade).*

*
As far as I am aware, we are the ONLY company doing this. The cost of material for a simple “baking mat” would be prohibitive in that industry.*

*For the record (sometime I feel like abrokenrecord)We do not sell the Pad to spray directly onto. Many (many) folks do, and when we realized it (july of 2012), we switched the silicone we use as our raw material as aprophylacticmeasure. *

*
We also removed the Logo from our pads, because we feared that immersion in non-polar solvent could act to weaken the bond between that thin layer of logo silicone, and the pad beneath. As concerned as we were about the logo….i cringe when I see folks spraying into parchment. The matrix of silicone in common parchment paper (non-Quilon / silicone coated) is extremely fragile compared to a pad. I imagine the violence of swelling and shrinking on that scale would be tenfold compared to the effect that prompted our own change of material.*

*The physical wear of swelling/shrinking/swelling/shrinking along with the various stresses inflicted by the innovative public (razor blades, torches etc…) make any sort of performance warranty unmanageable.
So we make em as pure as it gets, and when people ask us….we tell em that if they insist on using them this way, to please discard them if they notice any physical degradation.*

*I would refrain from cutting the pad to perform your testing, as this will expose the inner weave. Once cut or torn, the physical consequences of swelling could lead to damage along the exposed area.*

*Let me know where to send it, and I will get a Pad out to you today. Always happy to hear your thoughts. I redacted about 2 pages of hyper technical diatribe from this email…. because I figured you have likely done your own research regarding Pt cured silicone, and the various plasticizers that are used in food grade silicone. This is understandably a topic quite close to my heart; and I will be vary happy to discuss at length should you have specific questions (or non-specific musings?).*

*Also, should you require it, you have my explicit permission to share anything we discuss with whichever forums you are involved in.*

*Regards,*

*Joshua"



*
Safety first!............


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2015)

Yup, one of the first things I read about, no spraying onto silicone...funnny, one of the guys I know from another seed company told me to spray onto parchment as it saves a lot of hassle scraping up from glass....(i posted about it before) I'll be avoiding parchment as well, lol. Although I found putting parchment over the butane whilst it bubbles quite good as it saves any dust and shit getting into your extract.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Damn need to post my picks. Qq are teens now. Think I will try to make seeds with my females.nsix 5 months of f working on my seeds so far. Keepers are dog, qq, flame thrower. Purple kush, GDP.


hows the QQ keeper look? Tall Xmas tree style, purp?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that the exodus cheese or the GHS one you're running? you guys over the pond need to try the psychosis. I dunno if across pond fairies have been tried before, it's a long flight.


I run the gh cheese cause its the closest I found, you remember that pheno hunt right?
You told me which one was the cheesey one and I still missed it. Still my holy grail, the cheese or livers or psychosis.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have 4 more weeks of school and I'm finished. Here's a photo bomb. First 2 are my S.C.. cross I liked then a B.P. and whatever


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not done. First is my dog in full recovery, then some BB strains in solo cups for Don. And of course my favorite dog.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> View attachment 3395515 I'm not done. First is my dog in full recovery, then some BB strains in solo cups for Don. And of course my favorite dog.View attachment 3395519View attachment 3395522 View attachment 3395523


Looking good! How you Been?


----------



## moondance (Apr 14, 2015)

Howdy all, today has been a rough one. Had a shit ton of work to do, dog's going off every other minute it seemed like, then a guy in a truck and trailer that couldn't back out of the middle of a stadium if his life depended on it, 3 axle trailer rolling over my lawn yeah nice one buddy, ya Jerk! I am 3/4 sure I got everything done I needed to. I can take tomorrow off and be lazy and chill for a day, if my brain lets me lol. Hope your all happy and high laters. Peace, Be Safe MD


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2015)

So I ended up with 21 fireballs and there are 2 that smell like straight key lime pie! 

Sorry yea had a shitty day @moondance


----------



## moondance (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Giggles, it was a rough day but fruitful. Came home from errands and the house smelled amassing lol, I guess with being here all the time i get used to it until I leave and come back. Really can't wait to harvest I am totally out of ED.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 14, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> View attachment 3395515 I'm not done. First is my dog in full recovery, then some BB strains in solo cups for Don. And of course my favorite dog.View attachment 3395519View attachment 3395522 View attachment 3395523


Looks good jimmer, glad you dropped in. The pooch looks great.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 14, 2015)

moondance said:


> Thanks Giggles, it was a rough day but fruitful. Came home from errands and the house smelled amassing lol, I guess with being here all the time i get used to it until I leave and come back. Really can't wait to harvest I am totally out of ED.


Hahaha!, I had the same thing happen, I went shopping tonight when I came home
the house smelled like reefer incense. I forgot to put the filter back on today after I cleaned it.


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

Moondance hope your day improves.

@Thundercat wife had a migraine so we picked up an 1/8 . Wife got to use the new pipe
 
@Mohican 

Can't really see it but she was wearing the tiara 
 


I am going to move the tent in the house guys. The garage is to cold right now and I want to sound proof it. More over time today and probably tomorrow. Then Friday I can leave at noon for the BBQ in Sacramento


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Doc, once the wife gets up I will crash out from the marathon 20 hr day.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2015)

how did you like the nugs Doc? I got some as well, pretty tasty, but had some harsh hits to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I run the gh cheese cause its the closest I found, you remember that pheno hunt right?
> You told me which one was the cheesey one and I still missed it. Still my holy grail, the cheese or livers or psychosis.


when i'm back up n running i think we should test an intercontinental fairy. there's definitely a reason they've been popular for nearly 30 years haha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2015)

Any help for my freind as i havnt a clue he says been on same feed as rest of his girls and 1 is dead 

Here a leaf off another 

And another leaf off of another


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

At this point I'd write it off or flush the bejeezus out of her, at least 4 gal.
of water per gal. of soil.
Good luck.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2015)

I had one shrivel and die 4 weeks into bloom that I hung to dry. When I was trimming her I saw some damage to the stalk just above the soil line and some left over insect material just above that.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

any split in the main stem? looks like something's causing a problem with intake loosen the pot n have a look at the rootzone see what the roots are like.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> how did you like the nugs Doc? I got some as well, pretty tasty, but had some harsh hits to.


Yea it has a bite but it is smoke


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> when i'm back up n running i think we should test an intercontinental fairy. there's definitely a reason they've been popular for nearly 30 years haha


I am down to try

Off to work guys. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

amen brother! have a goodun! mine's almost over.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 15, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Any help for my freind as i havnt a clue he says been on same feed as rest of his girls and 1 is dead View attachment 3395838
> 
> Here a leaf off another
> View attachment 3395840
> ...


calcium and zinc deficiencies


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Breakfast of Champions BASH, PK & WW. talk about eye-opener lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2015)

Ii a told him a good flush over the bog or bath


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lemon Kush in the flower tent...


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

mmmm Frosty!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 15, 2015)

moondance said:


> mmmm Frosty!


She smells just like lemon drops.. Not bad for a disp. clone find


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

I am full of suprise for the wifey lately. Tonight is bacon wrapped strip steak coated in hot butter and slow roasted for hours, then pan seared to perfection! Walla.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 15, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am full of suprise for the wifey lately. Tonight is bacon wrapped strip steak coated in hot butter and slow roasted for hours, then pan seared to perfection! Walla.
> View attachment 3396012


Fuck. Yeah. Jealous haha 

Yummy


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am full of suprise for the wifey lately. Tonight is bacon wrapped strip steak coated in hot butter and slow roasted for hours, then pan seared to perfection! Walla.
> View attachment 3396012


Merica!


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Well last night I told her I was stealing (taking possession) of a 10 x 10 bed at the front of the garden, in the hopes that the morons of 5 different coalitions can get together to get us rec. legal in 2016. I am going to need the time to do a cover crop for the summer, fall and winter to build the soil along with the 200 lbs of compost hehe. Then we get TREES lol. I forgot to mention I was a chef back in the day. Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> She smells just like lemon drops.. Not bad for a disp. clone find


I got a lemony strain that is just like biting into a lemon rind and all it's so goood!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

You should get over to the "whats for dinner" thread Moondance.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2015)

Letting the veggie babies get some unfiltered sun.




Tom toms


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Had a right laff today. Woke up on the farm in Spain and it was a nice day so decided to drive to the coast. Got my Yin loaded in the car and off we went. Decided we would go to Marbella which turned out to be the bendiest road in histroy through mountains....Wee man barffed twice on the journey ffs. Got to the beach and it was overcast,  should have stayed at the Farm! Hope everyone is well.
Peace, DST


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow Whodat looking great, I can't wait to get the veggies going another 2 weeks till we can drop seeds in the basement, home grown popcorn round 2 will be fun to watch grow.


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Had a right laff today. Woke up on the farm in Spain and it was a nice day so decided to drive to the coast. Got my Yin loaded in the car and off we went. Decided we would go to Marbella which turned out to be the bendiest road in histroy through mountains....Wee man barffed twice on the journey ffs. Got to the beach and it was overcast,  should have stayed at the Farm! Hope everyone is well.
> Peace, DST


Poor little guy, I guess roller coasters are not in the future!


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess I better uncover the plant stock outside, if there growing in the front yard they may be growing in the pots! Shit, back in a while hop a long out.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy hump day.
Da glue, cherry pie, SCMK


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Funny name for weed, Glue. Peeps round my way couldn't stop sniffing the fukking stuff at school. Lad in my class died up in the local woods with a glue bag stuck to his face...ghastly.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, and by pre empting it with Da, makes it sound cool lmfao.....maybe better if you call it Duh Glue....and why not Da Super Glue?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> when i'm back up n running i think we should test an intercontinental fairy. there's definitely a reason they've been popular for nearly 30 years haha


Must be something magical about them if the rave scene folks are the keepers. I have never had anything except weed, but I know a bunch of candy ravers and those dude get leaned back.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

I loved a bit of cheesey quavering back in the day.....thank god Facebook and selfies were not around in those times, can you imagine all the stupid gurning faces that would adorn the internet, thats to say on top of all the stupid faces that already occupy this wonderful web of wank! Magical is about right, another one of those habits of mine I thought would last forever...weeds still here though


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2015)

I just found all the beads I had for making bracelets and necklaces from my rave days. Like you said, So glad we didn't have cameras on our phones then. I can't imagine he much of a twat I looked. I also can't imagine he much money I spent on overpriced giant pants and shit.

sucks about the spewing baby d.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

OVer sized pants, lmfao ya Hippy. I was more for comfortable trousers, haha. Wife calls trousers Pants or Longs, I get my kill. Real Saffers say "jean pant" for a pair of jeans rofl....

And yeh, poor wee dude. The car was honking all day long of raz. I couldn't figure why it was sooo bad until I took the seat out to clean and discovered a large mound between the seat and the plastic tray thing it sits inPorridge, dates, banana, strawberries and god knows what else, lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow, couple puffs of super lemon haze and lawn mowed, beds weeded, seedlings moved up to gallon pots, wash the car ????
Just think how much congress could done if they smoked SLH each day


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Poor kid, when my youngest was small he couldn't ride around the block 
without spewing.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, couple puffs of super lemon haze and lawn mowed, beds weeded, seedlings moved up to gallon pots, wash the car ????
> Just think how much congress could done if they smoked SLH each day
> 
> View attachment 3396166


They still couldn't find they're arses with both hands.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, couple puffs of super lemon haze and lawn mowed, beds weeded, seedlings moved up to gallon pots, wash the car ????
> Just think how much congress could done if they smoked SLH each day
> 
> View attachment 3396166



I too like the Haze during the day. The bluedream is by far my favorite morning smoke. I do have a Ghost train haze from doc that I am flowering out soon too. Im excited to see if its another day winner. Same with the Panama I got from Javadog... LOL! MO made my wife hound me for more sativa after he gave us the mulunje to try. 

BTW! I just realized I totally got busy and forgot to hook up! Spring always sucks for me... LOL! soon man.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Poor kid, when my youngest was small he couldn't ride around the block
> without spewing.


it only seems to be when we are on bendy roads, sharp turns, etc.....I drove across South Africa with him and he only barfed once (and that was at a bendy part). Like Moondance said, no rollercoaster for him (I don't like funfares anyway, his Mum does though!)


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Funny name for weed, Glue. Peeps round my way couldn't stop sniffing the fukking stuff at school. Lad in my class died up in the local woods with a glue bag stuck to his face...ghastly.


Well it's actual name is gorilla glue #4 lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok, gets even more interesting. Like the cousin of Guerrilla Tape....the ream mans duct tape, lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I just found all the beads I had for making bracelets and necklaces from my rave days. Like you said, So glad we didn't have cameras on our phones then. I can't imagine he much of a twat I looked. I also can't imagine he much money I spent on overpriced giant pants and shit.
> 
> sucks about the spewing baby d.


I can even do the melbourne shuffle a little. This is a park where I hang out sometimes and take my DOG for a walk.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Ok, gets even more interesting. Like the cousin of Guerrilla Tape....the ream mans duct tape, lol.


It gets it's name from when people are trimming the harvest  About 5 minutes in you need to change scissors or scrape a glob of resin off of the scissors before proceeding with trimming, probably the frostiest plant I've encountered


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

DST said:


> it only seems to be when we are on bendy roads, sharp turns, etc.....I drove across South Africa with him and he only barfed once (and that was at a bendy part). Like Moondance said, no rollercoaster for him (I don't like funfares anyway, his Mum does though!)


He stopped when he had his ear tubes opened but they don't recommend
that surgery too much now.
He'll out grow it in time and give you something else to be concerned with.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Funny name for weed, Glue. Peeps round my way couldn't stop sniffing the fukking stuff at school. Lad in my class died up in the local woods with a glue bag stuck to his face...ghastly.


A couple kids around 3-4 years younger than I (back in high school years) were sniffing glue in their car parked at a gas station. Dumbasses were there for quite some time because when the moron lit his cigarette the car flashed over and burnt both kids up a little. Not life threating, but a hard lesson learned.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2015)

Someone say frosty plant?




^^^ the ?p I used in several crosses, frost carried over well.

Edit: same cut-->


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Someone say frosty plant?
> 
> View attachment 3396282
> 
> ...


Rediculous


----------



## Javadog (Apr 15, 2015)

Frostnogticizing!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 15, 2015)

Holy shit whodat! Looks like a noreaster storm blew through, very nice!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, I scored on that clone for sure.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I too like the Haze during the day. The bluedream is by far my favorite morning smoke. I do have a Ghost train haze from doc that I am flowering out soon too. Im excited to see if its another day winner. Same with the Panama I got from Javadog... LOL! MO made my wife hound me for more sativa after he gave us the mulunje to try.
> 
> BTW! I just realized I totally got busy and forgot to hook up! Spring always sucks for me... LOL! soon man.



No worries, we're young plenty of time . Been busy getting the garden cleaned up and the outside grow ready..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Someone say frosty plant?
> 
> View attachment 3396282
> 
> ...


And here are her baby's guys. F2s will be around so she is gone but not lost I hope


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good! How you Been?


Thanks. I've been extremely busy but am about done with school and preparing for a little outdoor.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Thanks. I've been extremely busy but am about done with school and preparing for a little outdoor.


I will have some outdoors when I get home this weekend. Glade things have been well for you man.


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Someone say frosty plant?
> 
> View attachment 3396282
> 
> ...


Straight up snowing on those girls daumn!!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Attention 600 club members that are driving to the Cannabis Cup - Take a few minutes and take a look at all your belts, hoses, clamps, tires, just give it all a good once over. Sometimes this stuff gets overlooked. I Took the 1 ton out the other day and had a hose clamp blow out on me, it was only on for like 6 months damn new steel, blew coolant all the way home till I saw a trail behind me LOL. I was close to home though - Please take the extra few minutes guys and girls!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Someone say frosty plant?
> 
> View attachment 3396282
> 
> ...


Whodat that frosty ?purps was the fucking ticket. I've got a few of those beans tucked away still. Waiting until we get to our new pad before I sprout some… hope you're all doing well, 600'ers.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Some quick shots.  Extrema, Cherry Puff, Swamp Wreck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am glade those cherry puff s1, and swamp wrecked did well for you


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am glade those cherry puff s1, and swamp wrecked did well for you


They're going to give some weight also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> They're going to give some weight also.


Even better! I am vegging a gorilla glue #4, swamp wrecked #5&#7, and a ghost train haze for a final octagon blow out run


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And here are her baby's guys. F2s will be around so she is gone but not lost I hope
> View attachment 3396378


Those are some nice happy baby's.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Even better! I am vegging a gorilla glue #4, swamp wrecked #5&#7, and a ghost train haze for a final octagon blow out run


Nice variety.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Those are some nice happy baby's.


Yea they are like 15 days above dirt and I am getting used to the coco. I will be glade to get back to organic next year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Nice variety.


Yea and they all grow like crazy and stretch like crazy! Should be fun


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea they are like 15 days above dirt and I am getting used to the coco. I will be glade to get back to organic next year.


I've been likeing coco (third grow) although soil is easier by experience.
The haze should run like crazy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I've been likeing coco (third grow) although soil is easier by experience.
> The haze should run like crazy.


yea bob said it did. papa Payne has pulled a really nice og Lerry x blue moonshine. It is going to be a great clone it looks like, and I have some of those put back.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea bob said it did. papa Payne has pulled a really nice og Lerry x blue moonshine. It is going to be a great clone it looks like, and I have some of those put back.


Sounds good, I have been looking for straight Blue Moonshine whose gear is it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Sounds good, I have been looking for straight Blue Moonshine whose gear is it?


They are more of my beans. I have 20 BMS s1 going 12/12 from seed now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Sounds good, I have been looking for straight Blue Moonshine whose gear is it?


if you mean BMS it was a old offering from DJ Short.


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow I just found these, http://www.google.com/liftware/ might make getting powdered nutes easier for me to get in the jugs.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Wow I just found these, http://www.google.com/liftware/ might make getting powdered nutes easier for me to get in the jugs.


I love when people invent things to make the world a better place  It makes my heart smile


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2015)

3x3 bud shots nearly time chop the persy down


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I was searching for a better teaspoon for people who shake, cause I have a natural shake to my hands, shallow spoons and powders and me dont jive lol. I find it really hard to read the jacks spoon - i knew I was getting old LOL.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> I was searching for a better teaspoon for people who shake, cause I have a natural shake to my hands, shallow spoons and powders and me dont jive lol. I find it really hard to read the jacks spoon - i knew I was getting old LOL.


Fuck man I hope I make it to your age. All the jobs I really want require a PHD in organic chemistry. That being said I can't wait for the day people call me doctor


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Fuck man I hope I make it to your age. All the jobs I really want require a PHD in organic chemistry. That being said I can't wait for the day people call me doctor


Your sweet LOL, i'm 42 O shit okay 43 in a little over a month, but I have put my body through a lot of hard labor and horrible parenting punishments as a child and walla. I'm good with it, I'm just slower to get where everyone is running too LOL. 
I would love to be one of the First to call you Doctor Bro!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> horrible parenting punishments as a child


I. KNOW. THAT. FEEL. my man. what a challenge life can be. Just gotta do one's best and try to kick the worlds ass nowatimsayin


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Attention 600 club members that are driving to the Cannabis Cup - Take a few minutes and take a look at all your belts, hoses, clamps, tires, just give it all a good once over. Sometimes this stuff gets overlooked. I Took the 1 ton out the other day and had a hose clamp blow out on me, it was only on for like 6 months damn new steel, blew coolant all the way home till I saw a trail behind me LOL. I was close to home though - Please take the extra few minutes guys and girls!



rental car


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Good Man!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I. KNOW. THAT. FEEL. my man. what a challenge life can be. Just gotta do one's best and try to kick the worlds ass nowatimsayin


I am all over that man, no sitting around, having fun everyday and getting as much time in with the wife as I can squease in.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 3x3 bud shots nearly time chop the persy down View attachment 3396550
> 
> View attachment 3396551


Really nice Bud! Green to the end!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 16, 2015)

Just a few days left guys.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2015)

I been giving just water aswell the last week making sure I wash the soil and try get rid of any nutes they have stored in them


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am all over that man, no sitting around, having fun everyday and getting as much time in with the wife as I can squease in.


I need me a wifey. Probably a few years out being 21 but having a family and providing them with the best whilst not creating spoiled brats is my #1 goal in life


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Just a few days left guys.


You know that Disney commercal with the little kids and the adults that cant sleep yeah right here buddy! LOL It's gona be so Dank!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I need me a wifey. Probably a few years out being 21 but having a family and providing them with the best whilst not creating spoiled brats is my #1 goal in life


You know i found her at 20 and the first 20 years has been a fucking blast with a bunch of hard times too, she my best friend in the world, and I would not be where I am at today without her that's for fucking sure. Kids are a big choice, I helped to raise her daughter as my own since she was 8, I love her but the day she moved out was great!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2015)

Y'll have fun guys! I know I will in Sacramento!

Put some girls in flower and more will going in Sunday night.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

They look really nice Bud, my tiny spoon may have added a bit more of the max sea this run cause all my tips are a little burnt, but the tester from the bottom was pretty good for where it was lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Sweetness Docs runnin again looking very nice Doc! Can't wait to see the return of the Octagon!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> I been giving just water aswell the last week making sure I wash the soil and try get rid of any nutes they have stored in them


What did you run nute wise for this run?


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> You know i found her at 20 and the first 20 years has been a fucking blast with a bunch of hard times too, she my best friend in the world, and I would not be where I am at today without her that's for fucking sure. Kids are a big choice, I helped to raise her daughter as my own since she was 8, I love her but the day she moved out was great!


Yeah as one who struggles with Major depression disorder, general anxiety disorder chronic nausea and anorexia nervosa I feel like I can be a handfull for my parents. Maybe they will be happy when I move out XD, My dads the fucking best though and i'm fortunate for that, They love toking what I grow. I love weed though i've tried just about every drug most people ever heard of other than meth and crack and weed is the only thing that wrecks my symptoms, fuck the other drugs. It will be nice to move out but its also nice that my parents let me grow my meds in their place because they understand its great for me! A good girl is what I need though. Drunk posting tonight XD


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

O yeah dinner came out perfectly with fried new potatoes and mushrooms, the wife loved it!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a little tester of each in the 8x4 just hanging in there waiting to dry for a taste


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Sweetness Docs runnin again looking very nice Doc! Can't wait to see the return of the Octagon!


Clones are vegging now


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> the wife loved it!


Thats probably the part that put the biggest smile on your face XD


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah as one who struggles with Major depression disorder, general anxiety disorder and anorexia nervosa I feel like I can be a handfull for my parents. Maybe they will be happy when I move out XD, My dads the fucking best though and i'm fortunate for that, They love toking what I grow. I love weed though i've tried just about every drug most people ever heard of other than meth and crack and weed is the only thing that wrecks my symptoms, fuck the other drugs. It will be nice to move out but its also nice that my parents let me grow my meds in their place because they understand its great for me! A good girl is what I need though. Drunk posting tonight XD


I have been smoking since I was 13, and all I know is there are two or three people in my head sometimes and the smoking one is the coolest by far so he wins ROFLOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope no one has email alerts on LOL.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> I have been smoking since I was 13, and all I know is there are two or three people in my head sometimes and the smoking one is the coolest by far so he wins ROFLOL.


Theres two people in my head, the logical voice that is a fucking god and the self destructive voice that often wins. I havent been able to use cannabis in 12 days since I'm looking for a job but cannabis is the only thin that lets me take control of my head. All my seeds are pretty heavy sativa and the sativa minor psychedelic head high just gives me control over myself like nothing else, I ride it like a freight train. Weed makes it easy to eat and sleep; i know when i get to toke again i'll have 0 tolerance and weed will be the strongest meds I have avalible. Cant fuckign wait to have a job. The hydroponic shop I interviewed at called me back today so good shit is coming


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Gemu what strains are you running? There is some great ones for what ails you.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Thats awesome, hydro store would be fun.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

Low tolerance weed > LSD, mescaline, DMT, 25c, 25i, hydrocodone, morphine, heroin, klonopin, lorazapam, xanax, dextroamphetamine, levoamphetmaine, methylphenedate, mescaline, psilocybin, etc... Everything i've tried has honestly just made me love weed more. My strains are so heavily euphoric its wonderful! One of my strains is the best stuff i've smoked in my life, all the others are easily in the top 10. The way I see it; Any time you buy weed you are buying what people grow to make money. Personally I try to grow the best medicine I possibly can for myself and sell very little. The stuff works like a charm! My nausea has led me to the hospital on several occasions and I believe I could have avoided that completely by having a low cannabis tolerance. 

Weed > All
^In my very honest opinion. Of course other substances have their time and place but cannabis is where its at


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

My tolerance level is so high right now, I mixed BASH, WW and PK this morning and was ripped. Anyone for a POTFEST LOL I am ready!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey Gemu what strains are you running? There is some great ones for what ails you.


No idea lol. I started with 25 seeds from the personal stash of one of the highest paid growers in denver I guess. Those all hermed slightly and made some crazy ass strains that don't exist anywhere else; thats what i've been growing. I'd be down to send people a few seeds they are like 99.9% female but will pop a few balls. They are dank as hell though its fucking nuts!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Low tolerance weed > LSD, mescaline, DMT, 25c, 25i, hydrocodone, morphine, heroin, klonopin, lorazapam, xanax, dextroamphetamine, levoamphetmaine, methylphenedate, mescaline, psilocybin, etc... Everything i've tried has honestly just made me love weed more. My strains are so heavily euphoric its wonderful! One of my strains is the best stuff i've smoked in my life, all the others are easily in the top 10. The way I see it; Any time you buy weed you are buying what people grow to make money. Personally I try to grow the best medicine I possibly can for myself and sell very little. The stuff works like a charm! My nausea has led me to the hospital on several occasions and I believe I could have avoided that completely by having a low cannabis tolerance.
> 
> Weed > All
> ^In my very honest opinion. Of course other substances have their time and place but cannabis is where its at


Right now all my meds are for me, they all got a nice 6+ month cure now - full years worth. I love Growing I will never stop, plus I am a picky one now, i like my oooey gooey goodness lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I forgot you live out in Denver or...?


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Right now all my meds are for me, they all got a nice 6+ month cure now - full years worth. I love Growing I will never stop, plus I am a picky one now, i like my oooey gooey goodness lol.


Yeah my favorite plant I grew I named "Space Wagon." Best shit i've smoked in my life and i've had lots of buds from dispensaries in Colorado and Washington. Doesnt even smell like weed it smells like a mix of mangos and flowers. Right after the harvest it was a really trippy head high, after a good cure it smells freaking insane and got toned down a bit to something that just makes people giggly and happy as hell! A few crappy pics of the plant I have like 20g of it left. Best shit i've smoked in my life even though I OD'd my plants on a few nutrients and light bleached them a little. Learned my lesson XD. but fucking up is the best way to learn
 



moondance said:


> I forgot you live out in Denver or...?


Na plants are pretty "not allowed" where i live


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah i got a bad habit of doing tester runs and just doing anything I can think of to see what they will do and take notes.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Na plants are pretty "not allowed" where i live

Yeah We Got TO Change That Real Soon!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Yeah i got a bad habit of doing tester runs and just doing anything I can think of to see what they will do and take notes.


Yeah a lot of the time I wish I knew what i was growing, but on top of that I know my strains are probably 70%+ unique to my garden, I have one strain that feels like a couchlock sativa I called Burny Sunshine, smells like blue dream with a lot more sour. Sometimes its nice to venture into new territory, but its tough to learn growing random heavy sativas that herm ~100% of the time lmao, But it gives me seed stock and allows me to breed my strains a bit so its ok! If anybody would want to send their seeds through the mail i'd be happy to grow out your strains and spread it through my state!, you guys have crazy looking plants in here! I'd be willing to send out some of my seed stock of unique strains! They seem to herm slightly at like week 6 and then late into flowering but they are so bomb I don't even care!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Kinda sounds like you got trainwreck in there somewhere, all of mine loved to herm out at 6 weeks too. I also found when I had hash around it was great meds for me.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

after the accident last year I went looking for pain manageing strains for me and the wife, found a lot that helped and a bunch that didnt. i still have not even scratched the surface yet and that gives me lots to look forward too!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Kinda sounds like you got trainwreck in there somewhere, all of mine loved to herm out at 6 weeks too. I also found when I had hash around it was great meds for me.


Yeah last harvest I hashed my trim and fan leaves. Made some BHO and some qwuiso, the BHO definitely turned out better, I fucking love learning and being able to apply what I learn to the real world; Its honestly one of passions. I often feel i'm lucky to have passions because many of my friends live without passion and have no idea what they want to do. In that sense I feel very fortunate that there are enough things that I love that I feel I can do anything other than art and straight up business XD


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> What did you run nute wise for this run?


Just ionic again with ginourmos and sum terpinator thats in the 8x4 and in 3x3 I have used ionic also with ginourmos and pk.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

They look tight too nice and dense, give us a smoke report when it's all ready.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> They look tight too nice and dense, give us a smoke report when it's all ready.


I will and im going canna next in the 3x3 to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm running Jacks 20-20-20 for veg and Max Sea 20-20-5 with 15ml cal mag and 1 Tblspoon molasas - they get one more feeding tomorrow night, that will get them through till I get back, then water for 2 weeks and..........ya'll know! LOL


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

I sold 4oz of my last harvest to my buddy who literally gets the best shit around. He sold out of it in a few days XD. Sold another oz to a buddy to who sold out of it in a few days. What I grow is literally some of the best stuff I, or anybody has really seen in my state. Sometimes you get that Heisenberg feel. What your doing isnt legal; but its the best around so you feel obligated to keep doing what your doing because people love it! I definitely don't grow the best stuff in the world, but I grow some of the absolute best around. Since i'm growing random strains I sell what I don't like as much that I grow for myself and people still love it


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2015)

New cycle started in my 4x4 tent getting flipped into flower with my 600. 9 plants from Breeders boutique and Dr.d81 and 2 dogs seeds. 



Crop in the bigger tent is doing good. passing week 6 now, going to be starting the flush soon, only giving them 9 weeks. Might be a bit sooner then optimal, but they are going to be straight fire. 

Wet dreams in the center 


looking down on the canopy


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I have never seen it as anything but medicine and for years here was totally illegal, looking over our shoulders and what not. I feel for ya, be safe though dont let anyone know your growing, that shit can follow you, friends aint in the pen with you ever!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> New cycle started in my 4x4 tent getting flipped into flower with my 600. 9 plants from Breeders boutique and Dr.d81 and 2 dogs seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man that Wet Dreams just makes me drool I love it, looking very good!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Have a great day/night 600ers i gotta crash now. Peace, Be Safe. MD


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks man. yea, I didn't think it possible, but I think this one maybe even better then some of the other phenos I have seen. Which, is mind boggling because the other phenos were all some of the best medicine I have grown. It simply reeks of fruity pebbles, blueberry hash, incense, citrus, all wrapped into one. So many tops, all looking dense!

Smoking a bowl of last harvest wet dreams  I always forget how tasty it is. ANyway, back to some TV!

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 16, 2015)

Back on the internets!! Stupid neighboor dug our fibernet cable over.. Meeting about education in an hour. Damn i hope they will help me..
Good day yall!


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck Hydro.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 16, 2015)

I cant believe it! It went through!! Wehuuuu im so happy.. I can go to school for 5 years and still keep my house!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2015)

That's great news mate. I'm so so happy for you. It's about time you caught a break. How wonderful.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

Shit oops, that was me last night lmao. Sorry XD

No regrets


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2015)

looks like "big brother" is watching when you get a notice like that.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

Fireball...


----------



## nameno (Apr 16, 2015)

Anybody supplement their 600w with a light for the bottom???


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey gemu, best thing I ever did for my health and mental problems was quitting drinking. Coming up on 10 years without a drink and I've never felt better. Also helped me get a good wife.

Not saying it's a requirement for either well being or finding a good lady, but for me, it was the key.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I cant believe it! It went through!! Wehuuuu im so happy.. I can go to school for 5 years and still keep my house!


Kick Ass Man, I am so happy for you! 2015 A great year for all!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

nameno said:


> Anybody supplement their 600w with a light for the bottom???


I don't but I run a Ushio Opti red and it's like the damn sun in there so I leave it be.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

Finishing up their dunk and into rooters they go...


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Giggles How the Hell are ya Man! It's THURSDAY folks make it a bad ass day!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2015)

@hydro, congrats bro!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Giggles How the Hell are ya Man! It's THURSDAY folks make it a bad ass day!


I'm good brotha, real good. Just working in the garden this morning. Have like 40 clones to put into cups and then more clones to go into the dome.

Shooting for 100% again


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2015)

jig also 5-6 year for me off the drink now and I never felt better


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Good deal, wifey(gf) and the kids are well i hope! Crap this Skunked Widow has been so thirsty, like double everything else. I guess I can give her some water today lol. I was trying to hold off another day. Gotta go put her in the shower, i'll be back!
O and I quit drinking at 20 and never looked back, I drank enough between 16 and 20 to last a life time don't miss those's days I meet a few toilets that never bought me dinner!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't wait to run her in the 600, 250 is doing good but....


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

Dude, your plant has a light saber, wtf, is it a Sith Lord or something....


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

LOL yup she sure does got to fend off the hordes. Left over broken snow stakes make great stakes and you never loose them ROFLOL.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

Does your wife know you take showers with your plants?


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Yup she sure does, after not having a shower for 15 years, my gimpy ass built it & I will shower with anything I want to .....within reason LOL. First tile job ever for me too, love you tube!


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

Good man, thee built it, and thee shall shower in it! 
I think I just battered myself with a rather large pipe filled with blue pit bubble.....melty. Me want more!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I have been out of the golden bubbley goodness for a month now, me thinks I may find some this weekend Maybe! LOL


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2015)

Not long till im tasting the pit d,I actually cant wait it smells so nice, how.long u flower her for


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

the pheno I have been running for a while I cut at 8 weeks 3days if the schedule is right. I got some others coming through just now (about to harvest) that seem real nice - as I lost all the blue pits to customs.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

And I didn't keep a Mom at home because I was too cool for school...fukkin dickhead. Anyway, entered into 2 Cups and it got nix so move on to better things. I could reveg some that are also just fnishing I suppose...we shall see.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

Really off topic but does anyone do car audio systems - need to know if I should fire the kicker to the front or back in the trunk of my convertible? 3 -10" JL's wired in sinc to a 500/1 mono, the rest gets is own amp! Thank you and back to the normal porn and fun stuff LOL.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Happy hump day.
> Da glue, cherry pie, SCMK
> View attachment 3396094


I'm smoking on cherry pie right now  I like the gdp/durban poison cross. It's uplifting/energetic but also a nice night time herb as well. 

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I went back through my notes and found the father that did the widow - White Widow X Skunk Wreck - White Skunk Wreck Widow?


----------



## herbganji (Apr 16, 2015)

White wreck lol

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

O but the skunkyness of it is just ....even in veg it skunks.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

Orange gum x gg4.....

Maybe some fire in this accidental pollination.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> Really off topic but does anyone do car audio systems - need to know if I should fire the kicker to the front or back in the trunk of my convertible? 3 -10" JL's wired in sinc to a 500/1 mono, the rest gets is own amp! Thank you and back to the normal porn and fun stuff LOL.


You can do either, but I always prefer rear facing. You get good reflection from the rear of the car. And next time make sure you don't forget the B in the middle of the JLs


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> You can do either, but I always prefer rear facing. You get good reflection from the rear of the car. And next time make sure you don't forget the B in the middle of the JLs


I' love them rear facing in SUVs. That's how I have mine in my jeep. I can't open my rear hatch anymore....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2015)

You're a busy mofo giggles...lookin good...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> You're a busy mofo giggles...lookin good...


The wicked never rests lol...

Yea man got lots going on. Here is my maui keeper. Looks like she'll stack up nicely...


----------



## Figgy (Apr 16, 2015)

Got almost all the babies up-potted. And some Engineers Dream qwiso


----------



## Figgy (Apr 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I' love them rear facing in SUVs. That's how I have mine in my jeep. I can't open my rear hatch anymore....


I had 2 15" JBL GTi's in the back of a '90 Cherokee back in the day. Ear wax gone instantly, and probably why my hearing today sucks.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2015)

Bloom Room before the lights came on.....
OGLarry


Dog


Extrema's


The color is from the a/c


cof


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

I am very very very Sorry Figgy but...I spent 3 years putting the system together for my Regular Cab Ram plow truck, I like to feel my music..I waited 3 years to find the 1 mono amp......And again Figgy remember I did say I was sorry - I run JL Audio - NOT JBL See. Thank you very much I will be facing it to the rear, to not shock my amps with the sound waves!


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3397133 Orange gum x gg4.....
> 
> Maybe some fire in this accidental pollination.


Holy crap I have not herd of such an orange goodness! I love Orange.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

I know what I'll be doing on 4/20.....


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

My plans are open LOL.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2015)

I did an accidental tester from the SW and I was ripped and they still have a month
to go. I am so looking forward to burning some that's mature and cured.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

Haha I just noticed that slab looks like a gun...

Dab art is what I'll call it lol.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey gemu, best thing I ever did for my health and mental problems was quitting drinking. Coming up on 10 years without a drink and I've never felt better. Also helped me get a good wife.
> 
> Not saying it's a requirement for either well being or finding a good lady, but for me, it was the key.


Yeah I just got an official job offer from the hydroponic and brewing store I applied and interviewed at. I'm done with the hard liquor at least for now, but i'm still going to let myself go out for a few beers with friends; as well as I need to develop a great taste for beer so I can brew stuff as good as I grow. Putting away the nicotine too I decided the stuff just takes my money and gives me anxiety. Its tough for me to get hammered on beer but its way too easy with the hard stuff. Just gonna stick to some beers and some buds and maybe an SSRI. I find that I often drink to cover up the discomfort nicotine causes me. I also smoke more cigs to cover up the anxiety the cigs give me XD. It will be easy for me to quit i'm in a pretty awesome mood now and I think that mood will stay

I want to get cross trained between the hydroponic section and the brewing shop i'm hopefully about to work at so I can be a valuable employee. Its an incredible opportunity for me and I don't want to mess it up!

Quick question everybody and this is pretty important: I havent used cannabis in 14 days because I have a drug test coming up in a few days; still not 100% sure which day. Do I have a chance to pee clean? Is there anything extra I should do just in case? I'll probably go to the store and buy a few home tests to mess around with before the big one. I went from using most of the day because I have enough product to cold turkey for my test. Gotta say though not toking has been pretty good for me, but it will also be good for me to re introduce cannabis just a few times a week

Am i gonna pass? XD

Just for fun, this was my first harvest minus a little:
 
This was my 2nd harvest minus a little
 
The top jars are little 16oz jars, the bottom jars I think are 32oz jars. It was "all" dank as hell though!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2015)

honestly a lot of it depends on how good the lab is and your specific body chemistry, how much you were smoking/how often. Some jobs do cheapo mouth swabs, cheapo store bought pee sticks, cheap labs that do thousands a day, or they could send it out to a high quality lab. Your best bet is to be drinking as much water as possible, and if you work out, don't work out for 24 hours before the test. THC is stored in fat and when working out, some is broken and released as fat burns.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah I just got an official job offer from the hydroponic and brewing store I applied and interviewed at. I'm done with the hard liquor at least for now, but i'm still going to let myself go out for a few beers with friends; as well as I need to develop a great taste for beer so I can brew stuff as good as I grow. Putting away the nicotine too I decided the stuff just takes my money and gives me anxiety. Its tough for me to get hammered on beer but its way too easy with the hard stuff. Just gonna stick to some beers and some buds and maybe an SSRI. I find that I often drink to cover up the discomfort nicotine causes me. I also smoke more cigs to cover up the anxiety the cigs give me XD. It will be easy for me to quit i'm in a pretty awesome mood now and I think that mood will stay
> 
> I want to get cross trained between the hydroponic section and the brewing shop i'm hopefully about to work at so I can be a valuable employee. Its an incredible opportunity for me and I don't want to mess it up!
> 
> ...


More than likely you are going to be dirty, it normally takes a couple of months
to clean out. Drink lots of water and I mean LOTS and take B-12 it will give your
pee some color.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> More than likely you are going to be dirty, it normally takes a couple of months
> to clean out. Drink lots of water and I mean LOTS and take B-12 it will give your
> pee some color.


Fair enough. The manager at the hydro shop seems like he really wants to hire me. 100% chance i'll be picking up some at home tests in the next day or so and seeing if I can figure out a way to pass. If I can't maybe i'll just be honest with the manager and ask if he will give me a bit more time before the test.

Yay or nay on the potential honesty? I try to be a completely honest person and generally i'm very open about my life so that isnt abnormal for me


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 16, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I cant believe it! It went through!! Wehuuuu im so happy.. I can go to school for 5 years and still keep my house!


It's great to see something go your way, about f^&k$%g time.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

@gemu goldenseal root tablets ....lots of water like a couple gallons per day one the day of the test and a little b12 for color....I would say keep it to yourself. Never go in without pissing first and never in the am if possible.


----------



## nameno (Apr 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> I don't but I run a Ushio Opti red and it's like the damn sun in there so I leave it be.


Same bulb that I run for the last 4 years it is GOOD. I just want to hit the bottom with something.


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

nameno said:


> Same bulb that I run for the last 4 years it is GOOD. I just want to hit the bottom with something.


your going to add heat though! I run Vert now so everything gets light from top to bottom!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> It's great to see something go your way, about f^&k$%g time.


Shit... Great to see u around! How's the day job?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2015)

Little test of each the 5 strains in my 8x4
 
Just had a bong of the blue pit and it smelt a bit fresh still after grinding up, but must say tasted lovey and nice and stoned, I was planning in tasting the 5 one after the other and lay down after.trying the pit first.and my belly rumbling.......
Cant wait for a proper dry with it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

hahaahh got as far as the first one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey guys!

Just wondering something.

When a plant is grown to maturity (7.5weeks veg to alternating nodes) does it stretch less than a plant flowered before maturity?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering something.
> 
> When a plant is grown to maturity (7.5weeks veg to alternating nodes) does it stretch less than a plant flowered before maturity?


How much headroom do you have for your plants?
Most plants I've grown start alt. nodes at about 4-5 weeks but I think they
would stretch about the same amount you just regulate final height with light
deprivation (going to 12/12).
If you get 75% stretch from a plant that starts to flower at 30" you'll end up with
a 52.5" tall plant, if that plant was 40" tall when staggered nodes start you'll end
up with a 70" tall plant.
After this this grow I'll be flipping them no later than 24" high.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

It's Friday now I really can't sleep!


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

Well its looking like free samples are out at the Cup, I am curious to see what the vendors come up with lol. I was wanting to get some bubble from the guy in a video from last year lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2015)

The 50% off sale at Breeders Boutique ends 4-20 so don't forget to order now.
http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=common/home
spring50 is the discount code.


cof


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering something.
> 
> When a plant is grown to maturity (7.5weeks veg to alternating nodes) does it stretch less than a plant flowered before maturity?


Yup....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

Well good because they are monsters!


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well good because they are monsters!


That's what I'm talking about....love them big gals


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what I'm talking about....love them big gals


yep.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.thecannabist.co/2015/04/14/marijuana-samples-cannabis-cup-denver/33153/


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

moondance said:


> http://www.thecannabist.co/2015/04/14/marijuana-samples-cannabis-cup-denver/33153/


Yep pretty fucking gay this year. Not even mad bout not going


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

I am glad I got some other things to get done and that was a bonus of going, but $50 bucks a pop and no sampling, I may have to take that shuttle to Medicine Man to check it out.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah,I was this close to going....


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

I am launching my new company on Monday from there so....I can find my way lol and write off the price of the tickets LOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

I might stick out a little huh, packing up my Holiday shirt.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 17, 2015)

Its like a BBQ & brew fest that doesn't allow tastings of BBQ or brew,,,, preeeetty dumb.

Anywho, been there done that, fun while it lasted.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

You would have thought they would have at least allowed "at booth sampling"....I bet the Micro Beer industry doesn't suffer the same issues. Fukkin bad as Amsterdam fukkin crap cup.

Anyhoo, bought this at a local Spanish Garden centre, lol, They had a couple of different MJ specific growing substrates, which i thought cool...still felt a bit jailbait buying it.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2015)

After googling what them words mean...I'd say it's some good mix..


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

At least Im not the only one LOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

You are correct DST, and it's sad, it's not like were hodling a crack or heroin festival really, and then as of today there's no rally permits for Monday at all, there working a deal but, no booths, vendors, stages, so just a bunch of people standing around getting ticketd for smoking in public. I dont know, somebody monkey fucked this year good LOL.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> After googling what them words mean...I'd say it's some good mix..


Yeh, I thought so too, Gen. Looks like it's got some nice friendlies in there probably be good for adding to compost tea as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

moondance said:


> You are correct DST, and it's sad, it's not like were hodling a crack or heroin festival really, and then as of today there's no rally permits for Monday at all, there working a deal but, no booths, vendors, stages, so just a bunch of people standing around getting ticketd for smoking in public. I dont know, somebody monkey fucked this year good LOL.


Really? Sounds like deja vu of the Amsterdam High Times Cup. Shit those guys are going to be getting some bad rep. Looks like something or someone is out to get them. And this is in a totally Legal state right? ffs.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah but they passed a little referendum on April 4th, 16 days before the show, and I really don't blame vendors at all for pulling out, they spent a shit ton of money to get ready and make a ton of people happy on their products and then NOPE. O but you can still posees and share with friends but any transactions or donations will be handled as they come up. Bla Bla Bla they ruined it flat out.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

Something like that can only be legit these days as Peer to Peer Judging anyway in my eyes, to commercialized.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 17, 2015)

moondance said:


> I am very very very Sorry Figgy but...I spent 3 years putting the system together for my Regular Cab Ram plow truck, I like to feel my music..I waited 3 years to find the 1 mono amp......And again Figgy remember I did say I was sorry - I run JL Audio - NOT JBL See. Thank you very much I will be facing it to the rear, to not shock my amps with the sound waves!
> View attachment 3397198
> View attachment 3397199


Do you have a capacitor for your system? If not, I'd suggest it, they'll help your car battery not drain so fast and cause your headlights to flicker, they're cheap and easy to wire up


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 17, 2015)

Whats up 600 been lurking for a long time taking in the info and enjoying the bud porn  not got a 600 but love breeders boutique. Running sour cherry at the mo and just used the spring50 promo for some psycho killer. Just could not miss the 50% off sale lol. Excited now hope you have a good time at the cup to the people going


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 17, 2015)

moondance said:


> Yeah but they passed a little referendum on April 4th, 16 days before the show, and I really don't blame vendors at all for pulling out, they spent a shit ton of money to get ready and make a ton of people happy on their products and then NOPE. O but you can still posees and share with friends but any transactions or donations will be handled as they come up. Bla Bla Bla they ruined it flat out.


Wow, posses what? Shit dispensary bud, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> Whats up 600 been lurking for a long time taking in the info and enjoying the bud porn  not got a 600 but love breeders boutique. Running sour cherry at the mo and just used the spring50 promo for some psycho killer. Just could not miss the 50% off sale lol. Excited now hope you have a good time at the cup to the people going


Welcome Mr Trotter. Everyone and their Auntie are welcome here

Did you get any colour in your sour cherry?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

Afternoon club 6, just inside for a lil break so figured I'd roll me up some of this.....
 
Oh and @DST I have a bag from BB labeled #1, is that the PK or Engineers Dream?


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Do you have a capacitor for your system? If not, I'd suggest it, they'll help your car battery not drain so fast and cause your headlights to flicker, they're cheap and easy to wire up


Thanks Alpha but those get powered on their own battery that charges off a fused link I put in. Bigger alt. Going in and big 3 wire upgrades are going I then.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> Whats up 600 been lurking for a long time taking in the info and enjoying the bud porn  not got a 600 but love breeders boutique. Running sour cherry at the mo and just used the spring50 promo for some psycho killer. Just could not miss the 50% off sale lol. Excited now hope you have a good time at the cup to the people going


Welcome to the club trotter, we're a fun ass group lol.


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Welcome Mr Trotter. Everyone and their Auntie are welcome here
> 
> Did you get any colour in your sour cherry?


Yes the leaves on the colas are pinky purply. I run under 3000k and 4000k cobs so looks different when i take them out for a peak. Will be chopping in a few weeks. Its a micro grow mind for personal meds  so only gona be about a zip but looks well nice and smells very cherry like with loads of frost. Will consider posting a pic but not sure about internet security....


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 17, 2015)

moondance said:


> Welcome to the club trotter, we're a fun ass group lol.


Yer man you sure are i have been enjoying your comunity humour lol  thanks for the welcome


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Afternoon club 6, just inside for a lil break so figured I'd roll me up some of this.....
> View attachment 3397796
> Oh and @DST I have a bag from BB labeled #1, is that the PK or Engineers Dream?


If it's from an order there will have been an email to go with the order advising which strain was which. When was it from, I can see if the info is still there?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

DST said:


> If it's from an order there will have been an email to go with the order advising which strain was which. When was it from, I can see if the info is still there?


Well hmm I don't have the email anymore I know that, and it would of been uhm I'm not really sure. For sure over a year ago.....


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually you'd be better emailing BB Giggles as I would need your name and order info, otherwise it's almost....well, too time consuming for words, lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Actually you'd be better emailing BB Giggles as I would need your name and order info, otherwise it's almost....well, too time consuming for words, lol.


Ok I'll shoot them an email later tonight! Gotta finish tilling up the wifes new garden! Thanks bro!


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, I am surprised it was that easy...

here's the info from the email>

number 1 is the psycho killer, and number 2 is the dog


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome thank you! I need to pop those....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2015)

as long as you have the munchies, you can have some take-out....


*Baba ganoush with Kush and hummus to go with Lemon Haze: US restaurant unveils menu that matches food to MARIJUANA*

*Amsterdam Falafel Shop, Washington DC, US, launched *
*Five falafels are paired with different strains of marijuana *
*Combos include creamy falafel to be eaten after smoking calming strain*
By Anucyia Victor for MailOnline
Published: 08:38 EST, 17 April 2015 | Updated: 08:42 EST, 17 April 2015

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-3039477/US-restaurant-unveils-menu-matches-food-MARIJUANA.html#comments
Would you like a side of pot with your main course?
Food pairing menus are all the rage these days, with beers, wines and even coffees all getting the matching makeover from experts.
But one US restaurant has taken things a step further by matching their mains to marijuana.






Bright spark: The Amsterdam Falafel Shop in Washington DC, US, is the first restaurant in the country with a menu that matches cannabis to food 






Canny move: The restaurant's menu pairs five falafels to five strains of marijuana
Amsterdam Falafel Shop in Washington DC, US, has launched its pot-pairing menu which matches five falafels to different strains of weed.

This is strictly a take-away operation though, as those who like to indulge won't be able to smoke on the premises.
Owners Arianne and Scott Bennett devised the rather sophisticated falafel toppings best eaten when smoking different strains of marijuana.
For those who like to imbibe in some OG Kush, the restaurant recommends a falafel sandwich of baba ganoush, beetroot, pickled turnips, coleslaw, garlic parsley and tahini.
If it's an Afghani strain that's got you excited, then opt for sliced cucumber, onion and dill salad, fried aubergines, and thinly layered garlic cream.
According to the menu, this is the best combo for that particular strain as the 'pot/sandwich pairing has been known to induce intense relaxation.'






The falafel topping counter at the restaurant includes julienne vegetables, salads and various dips
If you're looking for more of an energetic experience, the menu advises to pair a baba ganoush and chickpea, pickle, tomato, cucumber, tahini and red pepper sauce salad with a Cactus joint.
'This pairing has been known to induce an uplifting, energizing and euphoric effect,' the menu states.
Sparking up Lemon Haze? Go for a hummus, yoghurt sauce, garlic parsley, crunchy onion, pickled cauliflower and Turkish salad combo; a pairing which will give you 'energy and creativity.'
It's pairing different weed with different types of food,' Mr Bennett said to Fox News . 'You're tasting different things. I mean, different weed taste differently.' 
A law was passed in February this year which made it legal for Washington DC residents over the age of 21 to possess, grow and smoke recreational marijuana. 
There is a limit to the quantity users can possess and usage in public as well as sales within the DC limits is prohibited. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-3039477/US-restaurant-unveils-menu-matches-food-MARIJUANA.html#ixzz3XbVTLtMK 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

I use to love a falafel, also use to eat shwarmas after one of my many drinking sessions. Definite munchie food, but not something I would eat unless I had drank a few ales.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 17, 2015)

I would definitely want to try it. Life is to short not to right!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 17, 2015)

chop chop 


9 down, 3 to go, happy daze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

the numbering thing was doing my swede in.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

Medicine Man has downloadable golden tickets for 4/20er's in Colorado - $20 for top self 1/8 or $120 for oz for locals. Now the wife gets snippy cause shes going to worry, damn gona be a long night.


----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

numberfour said:


> chop chop
> View attachment 3397872
> 
> 9 down, 3 to go, happy daze


Very nice harvest!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Do you have a capacitor for your system? If not, I'd suggest it, they'll help your car battery not drain so fast and cause your headlights to flicker, they're cheap and easy to wire up


I always loved charging a 1 ferad capacitor off a battery. Moondance is doing it right with the battery. It's the best way to go.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2015)

Great news on the school Hydro.

Off for the night only. Much to pick up at job. 

Take care all,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2015)

Where'd you find that stuff D? Looks nice.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 17, 2015)

Right on figgy, I'm a little foggy from my car audio days, I used to run type R 15" in the suburban. Alot of things have changed since (even though it's only been llike 10 years lol) I don't even think we thought of the idea of having a separate battery for the cap. My first box was a triple 10" mtx (lower quality brand speakers) but they always were my favorite. Super clear, not too much bass that makes you want to puke and still had a thump if needed. Now the suv is stock and I turn the radio down sometimes lol! I do love loud music but sometimes it makes me nausea if in a car now for some reason. I used to dj in my teens, nothing major, just school dances and such, was a great time in my earlier years 


Figgy said:


> I always loved charging a 1 ferad capacitor off a battery. Moondance is doing it right with the battery. It's the best way to go.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Apr 17, 2015)

Right On Man that's beautiful!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 17, 2015)

b e a utiful! What strain is that? how does she smoke!/


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> b e a utiful! What strain is that? how does she smoke!/


Kool aid, Its not as potent as the Dog or the Sour D, def more indy. More body effect, right now my thighs have the tingles. The high does come on quick and blurrs the peripheral vision at first, but fades to a calming, relaxing vibe. 

Imo, baby makin weed. Sensations def. enhaced.

Taste is like really earthy black cherry with a slight citrus exhale.

But I am slightly biased.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 17, 2015)

Sounds excellent Shishka!

Hey yall, figured I'd share a good tip. Was told by @Aeroknow to replace my ballast capacitor because the light meter wasn't reading proper. I guess after 2 years the light seriously starts to decrease after use. So my last grow I was probably only utilizing 750w of light. Caps are only like 20-30$ and should replace them every 2 years max.

Here's the difference. Left is new cap, right pic is old cap. It's an obvious difference.

Go change your caps if you haven't replaced them yet! You're losing SERIOUS harvest if they are past two years 

Have a good weekend yall

Ps - this also means probably many of us have been replacing bulbs for no [reason. Bulbs should last about a year with continuous use


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't have that issue with digital ballast.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll be going digital when I upgrade to DE, but until then I think there's still more upside to magnetic for small grows (unless someone has extra money for a couple back up digis) since 20$ and 5 minutes can fix any repair needed to be made  I know too many people that have had a digital go bad and once it goes it's gone forever which sucks, but with a magnetic you can be up and running in an hour with out any unneeded light dep 



curious old fart said:


> Don't have that issue with digital ballast.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## papapayne (Apr 18, 2015)

camera is on the fritz, so sorry about the less the good pics. Just shitty cell phone pics. Just snapped a few quick ones, for posterity lol


----------



## papapayne (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Kool aid, Its not as potent as the Dog or the Sour D, def more indy. More body effect, right now my thighs have the tingles. The high does come on quick and blurrs the peripheral vision at first, but fades to a calming, relaxing vibe.
> 
> Imo, baby makin weed. Sensations def. enhaced.
> 
> ...


I got a 2010 dog kush in flower, first time ever running it. Looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about


----------



## UnkleFester (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello yall, long time no talk! Long story in my grow journal, im looking for a ducted grow tent thatll work with my cooltube comfortably. I thought if anyone would know it would be yall. So if ya got any recommendations let me know please. 

Sent from my LGMS323 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnkleFester (Apr 18, 2015)

http://hydrobuilder.com/secret-jardin-wide-dark-street-2-5-2-x-4-x-5-6.html?dzid=strands_SJDS120W 
Looking at this one but looking for more educated opinions. The size of the posted one is great however. Please feel free to PM me. Thanks. 

Sent from my LGMS323 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## numberfour (Apr 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> Very nice harvest!


Thanks moondance, my first harvest in 16 (long) months. 12 strains all topped for 4 colas in a 4x4 tent in 6.5 litre / 1.7 usa gallon pots under a 600w. Looking for 1.5 to 2 oz per plant.

Enjoy the weekend guys


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2015)

Happy Earth Day, everyone hug a tree today! 
Safe trip to all travelers and a great weekend for everyone.


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

UnkleFester said:


> Hello yall, long time no talk! Long story in my grow journal, im looking for a ducted grow tent thatll work with my cooltube comfortably. I thought if anyone would know it would be yall. So if ya got any recommendations let me know please.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS323 using Rollitup mobile app


Need a little more about the set up and plants and vert or horizontal, tents can be altered to what ever you need, they come in all kinds, with port holes all over. You provide the ducting too LOL, sorry Im a little up this weekend hehe. Not sure if your caught up on the thread, I run bare bulb Vertical, has it's own querks and issues to it. So please give us a little more to go with and the help will flow!


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

quick example for ya, I ended up with a 4x4 tent that was 1.5" to high to fit in the space I had for it, so I cut the tubes down (a few people have) and fits good, I got a little extra material at the base but it doesn't effect use.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just a heads ups to anyone of club 6 that is driving to the cup. My friends out in CO just watched them rip apart a car in the parking lot that was from out of state. Be careful, they have undercovers everywhere.

Stay safe guys!


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

Damun good looking out Giggles, I got warnings in to people I know are driving in! Plus they are going to be tailing people from the cup to nab them on DUI so take visibly open "sobering" up time before even sitting in your cars guys and galls there out to make a point! I'll be there in the AM.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> Damun good looking out Giggles, I got warnings in to people I know are driving in! Plus they are going to be tailing people from the cup to nab them on DUI so take visibly open "sobering" up time before even sitting in your cars guys and galls there out to make a point! I'll be there in the AM.


Yea they are ruining the cup this year. I'll keep yea guys posted. Got some guys on the inside


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah they said they needed 10 have 1 undercover for every 1000 people plus patrols outside. Stay in the Safe zones and use our heads and everyone gets home safe!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2015)

Damn that sucks to hear that but lots of people do dumb shit too. They think that you can just do everything out in the open cus of the event. People just need to think smarter


----------



## herbganji (Apr 18, 2015)

Bringing the setup to the basement, starting flower tomorrow. Wish me luck! Second grow ever, first with HID

Yummy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that sucks to hear that but lots of people do dumb shit too. They think that you can just do everything out in the open cus of the event. People just need to think smarter


See that's the thing they weren't doing dumb shit. They were in the parking lot, my friends were right behind them and watched this go down. Was a Hispanic guy with Texas plates....


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> See that's the thing they weren't doing dumb shit. They were in the parking lot, my friends were right behind them and watched this go down. Was a Hispanic guy with Texas plates....


So walking around the cup with a usps flat rate box would be a little too bold?

Be there in the am, just look for the giant kool aid smile with the intricately woven hairdo.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I got a 2010 dog kush in flower, first time ever running it. Looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about


Is it the 2010 dog or the (fem) dog that all the fuss is about


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> So walking around the cup with a usps flat rate box would be a little too bold?
> 
> Be there in the am, just look for the giant kool aid smile with the intricately woven hairdo.


If you try it and succeed posts your results lol...


----------



## UnkleFester (Apr 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> Need a little more about the set up and plants and vert or horizontal, tents can be altered to what ever you need, they come in all kinds, with port holes all over. You provide the ducting too LOL, sorry Im a little up this weekend hehe. Not sure if your caught up on the thread, I run bare bulb Vertical, has it's own querks and issues to it. So please give us a little more to go with and the help will flow!


Well i found a 2×4×5'6 tent that would fit my space so those are atound the dimensions im looking for. Im just new to the tent market and really dont know anything other than the size that i should be looking at. 

Sent from my LGMS323 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

Cool Fester, no problem man. The tent your looking at will work you can train them to do whatever you want before they set buds, so no worries there. You want to make sure it has enough ports for all your gear you run and intake, exausht, power wires. Nicer ones have pull strings on all the ports so you can seal them up nicely, cheap ones have holes cut out and velcrod port hole covers lol, I have one of each, bought the small one before the 4x4, and for where I have it the cheap port one works fine, leak proof bottoms only last say a year, after that they will leak, I use saucers for all plants, I forgot in the seed tent watered and dripped right through to the living room LOL, Lesson learned, next run is getting saucers! There all basically made of the same damn shit, I like the thicker tent materials cause they last longer, the zippers dont bind as much. Hope it helped ya Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## UnkleFester (Apr 18, 2015)

Sure does, thanks alot!

Sent from my LGMS323 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> So walking around the cup with a usps flat rate box would be a little too bold?
> 
> Be there in the am, just look for the giant kool aid smile with the intricately woven hairdo.


I will see you there Shiska, we got a whole pack of 600er's going to be there! I don't think you can miss me LOL, shaved head, tattoed up the left forearm, and the shirt posted yesterday- though just in case


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> I will see you there Shiska, we got a whole pack of 600er's going to be there! I don't think you can miss me LOL, shaved head, tattoed up the left forearm, and the shirt posted yesterday- though just in case


I got a room in Denver if you wanna toke some of this kool aid. We should hit a bar or grab something to eat tomorrow night. If not we will find each other at the cup I'm sure. Both shirts are posted.


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I got a room in Denver if you wanna toke some of this kool aid. We should hit a bar or grab something to eat tomorrow night. If not we will find each other at the cup I'm sure. Both shirts are posted.


Hell yeah man I got a hotel in Aurora and were having a launch party Sunday night man your invited, bunch of others from the 600 will be attending too, all are welcome!


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

I will have whatever I find locally, I am always up for sharing brother!


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

@tkufoS Be easy brother, Be safe, I'll see you when I get in to Denver!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

So who's all going to the cup this year from the 6?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

I didnt know there were more 6'ers coming. I get there in the am. I will be posting along the way so...


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful...... O heavens yes! I will off the plane hopefully by 10am local time.


----------



## moondance (Apr 18, 2015)

Shiska I know of 2 personally that will be going plus local folks, other than that I am not sure - certainly a ton of RIU members will be there.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 18, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/18/health/new-york-synthetic-marijuana-hospitalizations/index.html

But that really doesn't have anything to do with marijuana...Why do they put marijuana in the title?

They could have put just about any drugs name in the title...


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2015)

it has a chemical that is similar to thc.....but it is giving mj a bad rap.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

We like to pray in giggs household....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 18, 2015)

This one's for you dst. Ran out of root plugs and space in the cloner so I put some massive 1 foot cuttings in a cup of water and a week later voila! Couldn't believe it rooted so fast lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

That stuff has these folks going crazy. I gift an old friend like whenever I see him cause he's on that shit. I just wish he would remember all the different buds out there.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 18, 2015)

moondance said:


> @tkufoS Be easy brother, Be safe, I'll see you when I get in to Denver!


@moondance will do bro..I'm leaving sun morning ....shit happened..think I'm staying till tue also


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

Check out my special 3 leaf moon dawg lol....


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> We like to pray in giggs household....
> View attachment 3398708 View attachment 3398709 View attachment 3398711 View attachment 3398712 View attachment 3398713 View attachment 3398714


Must be a plant holy day cuz my kids all doing the same


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Must be a plant holy day cuz my kids all doing the same


They know their holiday is coming up


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> So who's all going to the cup this year from the 6?


@giggles26 I'm goin man..wasn't dodging your post..was supposed to leave today..shit got fucked till tomorrow..so now I got invited to a bachelor party...


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 18, 2015)

started a thread in the indoor forum check it out if you guys have a moment to bash my lackluster grow


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2015)

Well guys looks like the cup has turned out to be pretty chill. Cops have been cool handing out snacks to remember to munch. 

Hope yea guys have a blast! Safe travels to all 6 members going!

Oh and here's a map for yea guys..


http://static1.squarespace.com/static/55085568e4b0e5eba69668d3/t/55314ea4e4b0c39656cba755/1429294792623/All_Maps_Denver.pdf


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

Omw


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

It's prayer day must be , amen giggs



The snacks have a hidden message  

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/04/18/safe-pot-use-marijuana-holiday/


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2015)

Everybody be safe and have a good time in Co. wish I could travel.
We need a east coast shindig.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Dang those airport X-rays are super powered. Gonna have to make some changes for the next flight. Operation byoc is still good to go.


----------



## moondance (Apr 19, 2015)

On the plane now


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2015)

Safe travels guys! Smoke one for me!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Touchdown!!!!
Kool aid on deck


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

I w


moondance said:


> On the plane now


I wonder if I should wait for u. @moondance
Just leaving airport now


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2015)

he can't be too far behind.

have fun you guys


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2015)

write u a sign that says moondance and hang out near baggage claim with all the drivers and their signs lol


----------



## Figgy (Apr 19, 2015)

Hope all you guys have a good time at the cup! Y'all need a RIU600 shirt to wear at these events to pick each other out. We need some cup gear pics too!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

I look like a NY'er.
Got my canna cup hat on, hooded sweatshirt and jeans


----------



## moondance (Apr 19, 2015)

I am at my hotel now I had a car service man. I'll be at the cup at 1


----------



## moondance (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll hopefully be at the cup at 1 checking into shuttle after some bathroom business lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 19, 2015)

First strain star buds haze, and I can't roll a joint to save my life. Off to find a roller lol. Madness was my other first purchase. I love this can't wait to get to the cup.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

moondance said:


> First strain star buds haze, and I can't roll a joint to save my life. Off to find a roller lol. Madness was my other first purchase. I love this can't wait to get to the cup.


Well my first disp. Stop sucked.
I said"which cookies is this?"
She goes "girl scout cookies"
Next stop.
Oh yeah and a dude almost cut his arm off breaking the glass case.
Downtown at 16th st mall at burger works, not bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2015)

New set coming moving on up. That one 3 leaf moon dawg I've got high hopes for lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

Have fun at the cup yall! There is indeed free samples ALL over by vendors at the cup  That was just some bs news about no samples, but it's legit this year  Wish I was going to this one


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Have fun at the cup yall! There is indeed free samples ALL over by vendors at the cup  That was just some bs news about no samples, but it's legit this year  Wish I was going to this one


It only applied to vendors, but they found lots of loop holes...

Leave it to the pot heads to figure them out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

Right on man, when a smoker has a will, they will find they way! lol, I guess any vendor that isn't a CO vendor can dodge the state rule or whatever CO was trying to pull this year. We will prevail!  

This weekend is also a cnbc MJ special weekend. There's a new show on tonight called "High Hopes" and tomorrow will be a new Weed with Sanjay Gupta and even Obama throwing in his 2 cents in an interview. After the Judge in CA denied the schedule 1 removal of MJ last wednesday, there will be a lot of heat on the Govs asses when it goes to appeals and supreme court. The whole house of cards will fall soon enough


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2015)

That show and Weed 3 are on CNN tonight...starts at 9:00 pm edt.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

Woops, good catch cof, CNN. I didn't realize it was on tonight though! I guess the marathon is tomorrow, here's the lineup


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

Wait, is today sunday!? There was my snafu! haha! Thought today was saturday


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2015)

that's the story of my life, a day late and a dollar short.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm with ya on that lol, the weeks kind of just mesh into one giant day sometimes


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2015)

The older you get the worse it gets.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2015)

Got my DVR set to record all of the weed shows tonight 

Yea know incase I get stoned and forget lol...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey crew. Bb plants are doing great. Forgot, what was three, and four. From my seeds. But one. Smell dank in veg


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Crazy f'ing day.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Crazy f'ing day.


Crazy good or crazy bad? There is a difference


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2015)

4/20 6:49am


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope everyone has thier primo 4/20 gear picked out  I have some cured live resin grease I've been saving for this occasion, smells like some straight og tangi fuel mmmmm, enjoy the awesome festives


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope everyone had a great weekend
happy 420

Mt Shasta taken in Weed CA


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hope everyone has thier primo 4/20 gear picked out  I have some cured live resin grease I've been saving for this occasion, smells like some straight og tangi fuel mmmmm, enjoy the awesome festives
> 
> View attachment 3399781
> View attachment 3399783


Man look up these Heath stone rigs they fucking kick ass bro!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 everyone! I'm going to get started with a J of cheese.


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 maybe a lil bowl to start the day


----------



## Figgy (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4-20! Gotta work today, but post work activities are ready to go! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everybud! Have a good one, or two, or however many you fancy!
Peace, DST


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everybody!

I don't get to toke today cuz I gotta pass my peeee test!

Day 18

Everybody toke a little extra for me please i'm sure you all have it in you!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 20, 2015)

First round of qq clones are popping roots, and dogs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Happy 420 everybody!
> 
> I don't get to toke today cuz I gotta pass my peeee test!
> 
> ...


My wife got a call on the way to the BBQ and has to go take a piss test today. They are not allowed to test for THC so we will see how true that is today.

Starting 420 with a blunt of sfv og and gorilla glue on my way to work.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 from giggles family too yours....
 
All with a nice 3 month cure, hmm yep today will be fun. 

Off for a walk, peace love and happiness guys!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 all. Kicked it off w dabs and canna coffee. On way to work. Wife and kids off to disneyland for the day. Have fun all.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 everyone!    shit I'm still high from last night I guess that counts for something

What a wonderful holiday it is


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cheese for breakfast now some Afghani x WW for lunch.
I hope everyone is enjoying this wonderful day.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man look up these Heath stone rigs they fucking kick ass bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those do look bad ass bro! I've never seen anything like that before, I really need to update my smoking utensils! Mount Shasta kicks ass man! That's where I lived when I first moved out here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 20, 2015)

Instamelt, I love 4/20 ! I wish all the Buds and concentrate were all smoking on could be mixed into one giant twax joint


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2015)

Still smoking....happy day to all


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm still smoking over here as well...

Think I'm bout 6 bong bowls and a few dabs deep lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3400146
> Still smoking....happy day to all


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 folks! Had a busy day, heads bursting and just rolled first joint!!!
Been checking on the grow, its not easy from arms length, my mate doesnt know his arse from his elbow re: growing, but finaly getting somewhere!
Just when I think theres no hope, and I pull my dog back again, and after 4 weeks, 2 prop's and little hope I have 3 surviving clones, 1 of each
Fi
Scottie Dog

Firaa


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Happy 420 folks! Had a busy day, heads bursting and just rolled first joint!!!
> Been checking on the grow, its not easy from arms length, my mate doesnt know his arse from his elbow re: growing, but finaly getting somewhere!
> Just when I think theres no hope, and I pull my dog back again, and after 4 weeks, 2 prop's and little hope I have 3 surviving clones, 1 of each
> Fi
> ...


Having fun trying this with phone again

Clones are Fireballs, Sweet Stomper and Psychosis
Very hungry after a month in prop. I'll have them lush soon

I suppose after 4 weeks theres gonna be Roots!
 
And a few from the tent, poor pic's lights were off but things are happening atlast. Theres a F.B , SSK and Cosis @week 3 and a F.B n Cosis just went in which are in much better shape. Looks like a feeding prob ill need to get onto


----------



## Figgy (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got home from work, and I got some catch up celebrating to do . Looks like some dabs of Engineers Dream followed by some bowls of Fruit Punch!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice frost on the maui for only 19 days in...


----------



## Figgy (Apr 20, 2015)

First dab down.....


----------



## Figgy (Apr 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Nice frost on the maui for only 19 days in...
> View attachment 3400288


She looks like she's got potential


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> First dab down.....
> View attachment 3400290


Only 6 more and 8 bowls more to catch up to us lol

Damn job....


----------



## Figgy (Apr 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Only 6 more and 8 bowls more to catch up to us lol
> 
> Damn job....


2 down, waiting for wife to dab, then back in for 3...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> She looks like she's got potential





Figgy said:


> 2 down, waiting for wife to dab, then back in for 3...


Yea she's my girl that goes all crazy colors at the end. All purple/black,red,yellow. Best run with her so far. 

I just took another one lol.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

This is what I have been smoking on today. Cherry Jo#1 Cherry sweet smell starting to come from the cure and a slightly sweet taste.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is what I have been smoking on today. Cherry Jo#1 Cherry sweet smell starting to come from the cure and a slightly sweet taste.
> 
> View attachment 3400359 View attachment 3400360 View attachment 3400361 View attachment 3400362
> View attachment 3400367


Fantastic as always Pie. Gave a cut of the goji f2 to the north Cali guys and the SoCal guys still have a different cut going down there


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gonna stack very nicely, yes very nicely....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Gonna stack very nicely, yes very nicely....
> View attachment 3400400


How long you veg those girls for?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> How long you veg those girls for?


6 weeks.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Can you tell what I'm up to?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Think I will have to choose both...

9lb hammer
 

La con


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Perfect ending to a 4/20 holiday...


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Can you tell what I'm up to?
> View attachment 3400456 View attachment 3400458


a felony in 40 something states.....or one heck of a buzz.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

We


curious old fart said:


> a felony in 40 something states.....or one heck of a buzz.
> 
> 
> cof


Well its an extract but its not bho. Helluva buzz.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looking like some great smoke guys!
I hit the 420 sale at the grow shop and am putting clones in 6 in sq to flower. I have about 20 I have been given extra so I can sog them. Most would have hit the trash crazy how location can count for so much. I told the BBQ guys. In Louisiana they would have come in on use with machine guns for having that.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2015)

I spent 420 trimming....was lovely and sunny outside too. I trimmed outside in the morning so enjoyed some of the Spring sunshine, but since I took our fence down the neighbour in the opposite building can see onto my rooftop and so I erred on caution and trimmed inside in the afternoon after I saw him at his window.
Good lcuk with all the extra clones Dr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

looks like hyde park was a load of fun....









won't let me embed for some reason

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/article11549128.ece#ooid=NtNGVtdDoeNRMmqhgkyf9TI0LtaNw2IB


----------



## papapayne (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello club 600!

Hope everyone had an awesome 420, and stayed safe. Things are going pretty well in my corner of the world. Got the garden coming up on week 7 and then week 5 on crop 2 and day 5 on the 4x4 tent. A lot going on for sure! The misses got me a blumat kit, so spent some time in the tent getting the lines run, sensors arranged and such. So yea, water automation coming my way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

well I was worried about ants in the grow room but not any more.

 
it's a lot less scary when it's still, it moves bloody quick. gonna have to trap the beast to repot the ladies.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 21, 2015)

Morning brothers hope all is well. So yesterday I smoked all my dope and officially have nothing not even a roach to smoke but that's OK I think I need a detox until my next harvest which should be some.months away. YAY ME & the overrated sober life.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 21, 2015)

Hope yall had a great 4/20.. Had some friends over for a baked bbq


----------



## Figgy (Apr 21, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Hope yall had a great 4/20.. Had some friends over for a baked bbq


The wife and I watched that last night. The short guy is an every day toker for sure!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well I was worried about ants in the grow room but not any more.
> 
> View attachment 3400607
> it's a lot less scary when it's still, it moves bloody quick. gonna have to trap the beast to repot the ladies.


I tossed a handfull of them away while I was there. Just sweep it up and toss it out the front door. It'll be back in the morning, lol.....or leave it for the Grow gekko to get...you seen him yet? bet you jumpy when you lift one of the pots and he skoots off it, hehe. I did


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2015)

Fuck the police


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

and Gen said it wit authority!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2015)

Good god yall I know growing indoors is bringing the outside in but that's a bit much with the giant insects and reptiles!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

DST said:


> I tossed a handfull of them away while I was there. Just sweep it up and toss it out the front door. It'll be back in the morning, lol.....or leave it for the Grow gekko to get...you seen him yet? bet you jumpy when you lift one of the pots and he skoots off it, hehe. I did


yeah gordon seems a skittery type, think the centipede may be a bit big for his tastes. he jumped off the light rig past me onto the bed before i nearly shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2015)

fuckin national geographic over there. I bet t gets worse as the year goes on. Yikes.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2015)

Yall worried about the wrong creature


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2015)

lol... He's named Gordon? Haha


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks a lot for the nightmares whodat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

uk guys had me watching one eat a mouse this morning. i'll not be trying to catch it that's for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

not sure what he's eating in there mind?!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> thanks a lot for the nightmares whodat.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> uk guys had me watching one eat a mouse this morning. i'll not be trying to catch it that's for sure.


I love garden predators. They do the dirty work so long as we just let them be!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 21, 2015)

Not watching that one whodat... Hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

me neither.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Grow-Pineapples/?ALLSTEPS

Pineapples are really easy to grow I guess. You pretty much just plant the top of a pineapple lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

watched it. Wish I hadn't. Who names a spider after a wolf in anyways?!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hello club 600!
> 
> Hope everyone had an awesome 420, and stayed safe. Things are going pretty well in my corner of the world. Got the garden coming up on week 7 and then week 5 on crop 2 and day 5 on the 4x4 tent. A lot going on for sure! The misses got me a blumat kit, so spent some time in the tent getting the lines run, sensors arranged and such. So yea, water automation coming my way!


That's great payne! Those blumats are a dream, I'd really like to get some soon. What kit did ya get, any good deals? I'm not quite sure what to look for but would like a 12-20x kit


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

Holy F, spiders creep me out, creeppppyyyyy!!! Also, now I think I'm terrified of centipedes, I thought they were herbivores or something


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 21, 2015)

Creepy shizz up in here! Have yall seen the human centipede...? 
Trimming down dog bx2. Gonna leave the last cola for tomorrow. I luv this doggy!


----------



## moondance (Apr 21, 2015)

Happy Belated 420 600 club. Still traveling for the rest of the day, Colorado did not disapoint. Peace, Be Safe.  MD.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

Found 1 of my keeper fireballs. Purple starting week 1 12/12...
 
I think it's gonna get real colorful in there come late flower. Got a few others showing purple and then I've got 2 that go purple about the 6th week


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Found 1 of my keeper fireballs. Purple starting week 1 12/12...
> View attachment 3400943
> I think it's gonna get real colorful in there come late flower. Got a few others showing purple and then I've got 2 that go purple about the 6th week


What should.I be looking for in the gdpxfireballs anything amazing ?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2015)

Go Gogs. He'll do a centipede no problem.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 21, 2015)

I never squash spiders in the grow they keep the real nasties out.
Hope everyone has a hard time remembering yesterday (lol). 
1 more week until I start harvest.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2015)

I dont kill spiders in the house, girlfriend doesn't appreciate them as mush as I do lol

Looks like 4/20 is spilling into 4/21 for me  cheers @Club 600 #tageveryone


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I never squash spiders in the grow they keep the real nasties out.
> Hope everyone has a hard time remembering yesterday (lol).
> 1 more week until I start harvest.









Congrats and good times with the upcoming harvest, oldman!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 21, 2015)

Flying around a mother system storm, the clouds really looked like snow and glaciers from up here.
 
Ever heard about the creepy murals in the Denver Airport?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2015)

......and they paid for that??????


cof


----------



## papapayne (Apr 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's great payne! Those blumats are a dream, I'd really like to get some soon. What kit did ya get, any good deals? I'm not quite sure what to look for but would like a 12-20x kit


IDK my GF bought em for my birthday. It was the medium deck/balcony kit. 12 sensors, tubes, 5 gallon res.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> IDK my GF bought em for my birthday. It was the medium deck/balcony kit. 12 sensors, tubes, 5 gallon res.


Perfect, that sounds like what I'm looking for, you'll love them man! I like how the sensors will water certain plants that are dryer and not water others, so cool


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What should.I be looking for in the gdpxfireballs anything amazing ?


So far PapaPayne, COF, and myself are the only ones that have grown out my ganddad balls but they are yeilding well with frosty buds. I will smoke some as soon as @papapayne chops it. @curious old fart how did it smoke?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2015)

They smoke well. Sweet with a good stone. #5 is purple with a faint smell until you break open a bud and then the fruity odor hits you. #7 has a strong smell from the start and is a little more resinous.

# 7


# 5


they are keepers.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 21, 2015)

Drug test tomorrow. Been clean 20 days. Going to be test running with a walgreens kit here shortly. Any last second tips?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Drug test tomorrow. Been clean 20 days. Going to be test running with a walgreens kit here shortly. Any last second tips?


Good luck and remember you can't change the outcome no matter what it is. Just go in and do your thing and then wait, it's about all you can do. It's not like they are the cops. Oh and don't give them your first pee. Make sure it's the 3rd one or so, and don't drink to much as they don't always say diluted and let you do again. Sometimes they just straight fail you.

Good luck, and God speed....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Drug test tomorrow. Been clean 20 days. Going to be test running with a walgreens kit here shortly. Any last second tips?


pee in the cup mid stream. Like pee in the toilet until your 1/2 way through the pee, the pee a little in the cup, then finish peeing the rest in the toilet. Mid stream pee has less stuff in it. GL


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh ya and take B-2 or B-12 Vitamins to, that will help and will help cover up all the water you have been drinking. Will give ya some creatine and shit back in your urine.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oh ya and take B-2 or B-12 Vitamins to, that will help and will help cover up all the water you have been drinking. Will give ya some creatine and shit back in your urine.


Yeah I feel like theres a chance I could pee clean even if I didnt do anything. I've been taking B complex for a few months already (shit really helps imho) so I was planning on using that and the Certo sure jell. Right now I have a bunch of liquids and a pack of certo in me, after I manage to pee a few times i'll use the test kit i bought. I'm pretty confident i'll pee clean.

I appreciate the tips all! Especially the mid stream one, for some reason thats a little point I hadnt noticed anywhere yet but it makes much sense


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah I feel like theres a chance I could pee clean even if I didnt do anything. I've been taking B complex for a few months already (shit really helps imho) so I was planning on using that and the Certo sure jell. Right now I have a bunch of liquids and a pack of certo in me, after I manage to pee a few times i'll use the test kit i bought. I'm pretty confident i'll pee clean.
> 
> I appreciate the tips all! Especially the mid stream one, for some reason thats a little point I hadnt noticed anywhere yet but it makes much sense


Ya I forgot about that one, thanks alpha for remembering that. Really the end of the piss is the best really as everything is almost pushed out. 

Your young and prob a smaller dude, I'm sure you'll be fine. Your metabolism way faster then prob 90% of us here! lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ya I forgot about that one, thanks alpha for remembering that. Really the end of the piss is the best really as everything is almost pushed out.
> 
> Your young and prob a smaller dude, I'm sure you'll be fine. Your metabolism way faster then prob 90% of us here! lol


I hope so. Damn if i pee clean tomorrow I probably get to toke again very soon. Everything has great potential to be very rewarding! Or i'll be somewhat disappointed and have to go longer without the herb.

The manager at the awesome little local glass shop said he'll give me a gold joint wrap when I get hired at the hydro shop XD. Not that i'll be able to handle more than 1-2 hits but might I as well roll it up with some buddies, I rolled my friends's gold joint for them yesterday but didn't get to participate. Head shop manager knows that which is why he offered me a free gold wrap when I get my job!

If any of that makes any sense lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

No problem  I'm rooting for ya to get that gold paper joint for a victory smoke! You'll get the job I have a feeling  I have a feeling it will be just a dip test (usually only state/gov/hospital type jobs do the Lab panel testing, they cost $1000 or more per test) and dip tests have a higher cutoff rate for passing most of the time as well


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeh.

Passed my home test!

Was one of those $19 after tax ones from walgreens.

Hope that means i'll be good tomorrow!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 21, 2015)

Good luck GG, hope tomorrow goes great for you. 
I'm sure that you'll have no problems.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 21, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeh.
> 
> Passed my home test!
> 
> ...


If you passed one of those you are good.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 21, 2015)

crop 3 coming onto day 5

crop 1 and 2 46 days and 30ish days


----------



## papapayne (Apr 21, 2015)

pic 2 has my pheno of Grand daddys balls, its the large plant in the back corner with the humidity/temp sensor on the bamboo stake. I suspect its my keeper, unless Doc finds a better one in his selection. 

it has very high vitality, massive resin production and super frosty. It isn't super loud, but it has a grapey funk to it. I suspect it would be awesome in a SCROG, not so much for SOG. I have another one coming into flower trained a bit different, it is looking awesome again.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 21, 2015)

late happy 4 twins yall...I enjoyed this personally


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuck in a I am home, 12 hrs worth of shuttles and airports and 2 flights but I made it back alive and well. Night night all.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> crop 3 coming onto day 5
> 
> crop 1 and 2 46 days and 30ish days


Looking like fire papa.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 22, 2015)

Plants are starting to cannibalize themselves now, no too much longer.
Not looking forward to the trimming.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

How did the Cup go? Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

I spent the day at the clinic waiting to get a shot in the bum.

Damn stray cat bit me when I was trying to help him. Sunk his fangs down to the bone.

Told Don I need a bear suit!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

Chainmail more like!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

No the best of pics but you get the idea. This is a Blue Pit from seed I just grew. Came out with quite a purple tinge to the calyxes. Not the greatest yielder but looks nice, very frosty. Is it me, or does anyone else find that Purple strains are often pants yielders?


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

DST said:


> No the best of pics but you get the idea. This is a Blue Pit from seed I just grew. Came out with quite a purple tinge to the calyxes. Not the greatest yielder but looks nice, very frosty. Is it me, or does anyone else find that Purple strains are often pants yielders?
> View attachment 3401295



grape ape I have seen grow with a respectable [email protected] those paintings are a trip RIGHT ?! @DST Is the blue pit still around ?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I spent the day at the clinic waiting to get a shot in the bum.
> 
> Damn stray cat bit me when I was trying to help him. Sunk his fangs down to the bone.
> 
> Told Don I need a bear suit!


Prolly not used to humans and is feral.
The cup was amazing, I don't even know where to start. Didn't go as planned, it turned out way better.
I really feel like




I was looking everywhere for "the master" cuts. Not so concerned with clone only cuts anymore.
Tried like 10 CO strains and blazed up the locals on some Kool Aid, The locals loved it. Only one complaint was form some girl that wanted me to sell her some. She was a little upset that I would rather smoke it than take $20 for like 1.5 -2 grams. "In denver thats a dub she said" I was like I aint from Denver, and denver dont have this.
I am not sure what strain it was but there was the same smell allover Denver. 
It was weird having more people ask me "where the good at" than back home.
Lots of scavengers smokers at the rally tho, but I came to share so I didnt mind.
My fav disp was the clinic I liked the hint of lemon added to the sour flavor that the deathstar had.
I wanted to get pics in the disp, but it was against the rules. Here is the deathstar tho.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

Its going to be a while before the BP is back on the shelves as there was a minor setback at the French borders....but it's still around.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

DST said:


> No the best of pics but you get the idea. This is a Blue Pit from seed I just grew. Came out with quite a purple tinge to the calyxes. Not the greatest yielder but looks nice, very frosty. Is it me, or does anyone else find that Purple strains are often pants yielders?
> View attachment 3401295


I think you have a really good point. Both purple cuts I have are the lowest yielders in the stable.
I actually got to try the BB Dog from a dude I met in CO. I was shocked when he said it was dog kinda didnt believe it until I smelled it and it was exactly the same as mine, elongated calyxes and all.
But for the most part people were very welcoming and I think I can live out there!!!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Its going to be a while before the BP is back on the shelves as there was a minor setback at the French borders....but it's still around.



I recall the border thing..your post peaked my interest in the bp I guess


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought it was lost too. Good news there was a back up.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

how was that deathstar @shishkaboy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

like everything there's exceptions to the rule. the purple lemon i've sent you yields good D budolski's about to take his down so we'll see soon. i didn't weigh mine but the colas were pretty fat


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

Gdp I hear is good too


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Gdp I hear is good too



heard the same


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> how was that deathstar @shishkaboy


It was a nice change from the straight up sour I am used to. The lemon candy aftertaste was really nice addition to the sour fuel.
The locals I hooked up with were not that familiar with sour. I thought it was everywhere by now, but the disp that had "sour diesel" also has the deathstar. The sour had the look, although a little wispy I could just look at it and know it was sour. But when I cracked the jar it was a lot quieter than expected. The "dour" I run is just od funky. Needs double layer smell protection, for the last 2-3 weeks before harvest, during the final night hours, the smell creeps out the tent. Just chopped this one.
 These are the latest sour patch kids. I need some sort of trellising system for this cut I think
  
This will be my third run of her, I am getting to know what she likes and dislikes.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

Purple og 18 is supposed to be a good yielder too, I just started one fem bean recently so we'll see 



tkufoS said:


> heard the same


Just started week 4 day 22, the stretch is finally over in the glue. I'm moving in about a week to a new pad and can upgrade a bit too  going to do a mini run under a 400w with fruity chronic juice, extrema, 2 phenos of headbanger (got lucky and 2/2 are fem), mk uktra, blue lemon thai, gorilla yeti which is a mystery bean from a gorilla glue bag sees that could be pollinated by yeti og or yoda og, or something (like all clone only mysteries lmao) and chemalope. Gonna put gg4 on rotation for the time being under a 1000w so will put those into flower at the same time. Then I pick the best 3 plants  also, everyone that doesn't have a home Depot bucket needs to get one. When I read it, it makes me get shit done lol. Don't let anyone tell you you can't take huge clones and have to cut leaves in half and use nutes or root powder and phpH your water, it's all liesssss! Lol, sorry for the rant I'm pretty stoned and that's all I got for an update


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

I totally agree.
Came home to this.
Perpetual cycle day tomorrow and only short one clone. Looks like I will hit my goals or at least come really close.

Simple and backed by science.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 22, 2015)

Dunno if yall remember but i started a seed that came from a bubba kush that had either selfed or got some dog pollen. Believe it was callad hubabubbabubalooo  Had spikes and shit coming out of the first leaves.





Well here it is 2months later! I kid you not! I have never seen such slow growth from a cannabis plant  Maybe i should have tossed it long ago but it
reminds me of my grandmother who passed away 4/5-2015 so i call her Sonja.

 
This PCK was started up after ;D
 Oh and while im going all my Black Berry Og's turned out to be fails in some way or the other.. Small strange growing flowers on 3 of them and 1 looked like an awesome big yielder but buds are airy and strange looking.. Ill get pics at lights on.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

Need to sort me one of those air cloners, getting bored with jiffy pellets. What's the basic coup on materials for them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

buy one, and chuck clones in em. the spinning jet type ones work great. i think you get a version of clonex for the water and away you go!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 22, 2015)

Aw man. 1. suicide in denmark cause of the danish dog law.
Dan was a man in his 30's. He had a mixed breed dog that is tolerated with strict fucked up rules.(Just like me and many others). 1 of the rules is always have your dog on a leash with a muzzle. Some neighboors reported Dan to the police for not following those rules. Police gave Dan 8 days to prove that his dog had none of the banned breeds mixed in or it would be put to sleep. Dan knew it was impossible and the thought of never seeing his dog again made him commit suicide.
I feel this way too much as it could happen to me any day. They would have to kill me before taking my dog tho. Hope this will set some new wheels in motion. RIP Dan


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> crop 3 coming onto day 5
> 
> crop 1 and 2 46 days and 30ish days


Check your plants man. I think I may see pm.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is another example of how mj gets a bad rap.....it's the heroin, stupid.

*Thought cannabis was safe? Meet the South African teens being ravaged by dangerous new strain known as 'swazi gold'... and it could end up on the streets of Britain*

*The strain is grown in Swaziland, one of South Africa's poorest states*
*It has extremely high concentrations of THC*
*South African teens blend it with heroin to produce potent cocktail *
By Annabel Fenwick Elliott for MailOnline
Published: 01:29 EST, 22 April 2015 | Updated: 06:30 EST, 22 April 2015




It's the most widely used illegal drug in the world, but does cannabis deserve its reputation as being one of the safest?
Not if you take a look at South Africa, one of the UK's biggest providers of high-strength cannabis, where a potent strain of the plant dubbed 'swazi gold' is wrecking havoc on its young population.
As revealed in BBC's Stacey Dooley Investigates, which aired last night, poverty-stricken grandmothers are growing it, drug mules are risking their lives to smuggle it out of the country, and what stays behind is ruining the lives of South Africa's drug-addled teens.
Scroll down for video 






Confiscated: Reporter Stacey Dooley (left) poses with blocks of densely-packed cannabis which have been intercepted by officials (centre and right) at South Africa's O R Tambo International Airport
'We don't care where it ends up,' one farmer tells reporter Stacey Dooley. 
The swazi gold that stays in South Africa is now commonly mixed with heroin to make a highly addictive new cocktail known as nyope. 
Nyope contains a heroin concentration of around ten per cent, and often 'fillers' including rat poison and crushed HIV tablets. 






Hooked: South African youths as young as 14 are mixing swazi gold with heroin to form nyope, a highly addictive substance that causes long-term mental problems (file photo)
'I smoke until I die,' one young addict based in Johannesburg's Ivory Park tells Ms Dooley. 'I get crazy if I don't get this.'
'We want to stop but if you are addicted you can't just leave,' complains another. 
Nyope addicts, many starting out as young as 14, smoke an average of 15 heroin-laced 'joints' per day.
I smoke until I die. I get crazy if I don't get it
They go through stages of painful withdrawal on a daily basis between bouts of being high, with symptoms including restlessness, aching bones and nausea; and most are left with lifelong mental problems as a result of taking the drug.
Ms Dooley meets one 18-year-old nyope addict called Tulu who attends a rehab centre every day in a bid to turn his life around. He has been clean for three days when Ms Dooley meets him, and says he's determined to kick the habit.






Lucrative: Farmers in Swaziland developed the potent strain through cross-pollination, and can now yield double the crop they once could annually (file photo)
Tulu's parents died when he was just 11, leaving him alone to look after his younger sister. 
'She's eight, I have to give her something so she can eat at school,' he explains. 
It's difficult to know where to start when it comes to cracking down on South Africa's drug trade, Ms Dooley concludes. 
Farmers and dealers simply pay off corrupt members of the police force to avoid being arrested on a daily basis, and the story is much the same in airports. 
When Ms Dooley visits Johannesburg's O. R. Tambo International Airport, she witnesses one incident of a suitcase packed with cannabis being intercepted, but airport officials admit that more often than not, drugs get through.
As for Tulu, when Ms Dooley goes back to his home town to check on him, he has stopped attending rehab. Nyope, it seems, has reclaimed another victim. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3049069/Thought-cannabis-safe-Meet-South-African-teens-ravaged-dangerous-new-strain-known-swazi-gold-end-streets-Britain.html#ixzz3Y2r0Eci2 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

lmao blended with heroin. honest that's the funniest thing i've heard since LSD laced skunk. 

H being a powder i wonder how they're 'infusing' it lol injecting the plants no doubt....

I think stacey just wanted a fortnight in the sunshine methinks.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> buy one, and chuck clones in em. the spinning jet type ones work great. i think you get a version of clonex for the water and away you go!


I made mine for about 50 or so bucks with plenty of left over materials. 
@jigfresh you still need? 
I could custom make a few for you guys if needed.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

curious old fart said:


>


Me a few days ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

I was just looking at the pvc piping thinking the same. neoprene discs and the nozzles and a 2" drill piece and you're done pretty much right? won't even need a dome on top or will it?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Happy earth day club 6!

Now go out and plant a tree, play in the garden....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao blended with heroin. honest that's the funniest thing i've heard since LSD laced skunk.
> 
> H being a powder i wonder how they're 'infusing' it lol injecting the plants no doubt....
> 
> I think stacey just wanted a fortnight in the sunshine methinks.


It is a thick liquid before it becomes a solid....black tar H as an example. Heroin is refined opium paste.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 22, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Here is another example of how mj gets a bad rap.....it's the heroin, stupid.
> 
> *Thought cannabis was safe? Meet the South African teens being ravaged by dangerous new strain known as 'swazi gold'... and it could end up on the streets of Britain*
> 
> ...


My god what a poor article. Swazi gold isnt even close to a "new" strain, its been around forever.

Nyope vice documentary with Hamilton Morris:





Vice documentary on Swazi gold specifically:





Wish people would educate themselves. At least they didnt miss the key point in nyope, but they definitely didnt highlight it: "Nyope contains a heroin concentration of around ten per cent, and often 'fillers' including *rat poison and crushed HIV tablets*."

The HIV tablets are http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efavirenz Efavirenz, they are highly psychoactive on their own and can be smoked. Without the Efavirenz nyope would not be nyope.

As far as the rat poison goes i have no idea what is in the rat poison or what it does to the high, but most of the people cooking it up literally have no idea either so i'm at a loss on that one. I'm sure somebody could figure out though

People suck at educating people through media, which sucks cuz they could do a really good job with it

/rant

Did a little more prodding on Efavirenz because my curiosity was sparked about it again. This is pasted from wikipedia:

"
Recently, efavirenz has been found to act as a(n) 5-HT2A receptor partial agonist (Ki = 2.2 μM),[12] 5-HT2C receptor ligand, serotonin and dopamine reuptake inhibitor (50% and 75% inhibition at 10 μM, respectively), vesicular monoamine transporter 2 (VMAT2) inhibitor (60% inhibition at 10 μM), and positive allosteric modulator of the GABAA receptor.[13] It is thought that these properties, especially its actions at the 5-HT2 receptors, are involved in its neuropsychiatric adverse effects (e.g., depression, anxiety, hallucinations,aggression, suicidal ideation, and sleep disturbance),[13][12] as they are alleviated by cyproheptadine, a drug with 5-HT2 receptor antagonist actions.[14][15]

Despite its actions at the GABAA receptor and the SERT, DAT, and VMAT2, efavirenz fails to produce self-administration or conditioned place preference in animals, suggesting that it lacks positive reinforcing effects.[13] However, efavirenz does show LSD-like effects in animals, including producing the head-twitch response and positive drug discrimination responding for LSD in rodents, and there is evidence that efavirenz produces LSD-like hallucinogenic effects in humans at sufficiently high doses.[13]"

The stuff is a very very active substance lmao.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Easy to make a cloner. @hyroot and @SomeGuy just built some and there are instructions on YouTube.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

@BobBitchen has the water mix and lighting down. Check out his thread.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

When I ran my aero cloner it'd sit in the corner of my room and I'd add dyna gro protekt. 

I just wish a 40+ site one wasn't so big. I can easily cram 40 cuts into my tray and have roots in 7-10 days. Some take a lil longer but on avg no more then 10.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

It's a vicious circle for people with HIV in South Africa. They get drugs to treat the HIV, but when they get tested certain levels are checked and once below a certain level the medication is then not prescribed. So people sell their medication when they feel better even though they still need to keep taking the medication. There's a lot more to it but my wifes Father was telling me a little when I was down there. And I don't think they mix it in the plants, they put it in the joints they smoke.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Old thai stick was supposedly dipped in opium water. It was a byproduct of making heroin.

Stuff was a powerful knockout herb for being a sativa.

OK - off to work.

Later,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2015)

I think it would cost a fortune to send to Europe shishka. I'm sure I could make one, just need tools. I'm home now with access to all my tools. I never realized how much I use them. What all would I need to build them.... And speaking of tools.... What all would you guys bring if you had very limited space. I'm thinking drill bits, needle nose pliers, wire cutters, reg pliers, maybe my channel locks, a few screwdrivers? What else? Files? Shit it all sounds heavy, wieght limits and all.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2015)

I really appreciate the offer though.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

I reckon a hammer would be about all I needed, lol.......that's how I like to do DIY or as the Cloggies say. DHZ (doe het zelf), lol.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Need to sort me one of those air cloners, getting bored with jiffy pellets. What's the basic coup on materials for them?


look on ebay at the X-stream ones, from 12-105 site ones ranging from £40-100, i had the 12 site one n was getting roots on whatever i put in there in 14days or under, never had a single one not root in it, only a cheap one but does the job


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

and the heat is on...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

50 ladies upcanned in 3 hours. in lights on in spain = me dripping mud off the end of my nose. I don't think i've done a decent days work in a long time my back's killing me. got my grow fix tho haha
 served an eviction notice to this fella.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

Thought I would share with ya all too>>>

4x4 with 9-10gl vegging away. Get screens this week and flipped before next month.
 

Here is my other 4x4 at 6 weeks or so. go till 9wks
 

Bud Shots:
xxx og
 

Skunk #1 With strand of fabric cus we dont have hair that color.. LOL my white towel does though! I was wiping up a water spill.. so sticky there. Oh and the skunk.. I cant touch without REAKING! even after washing.
 

@DST Deep Psycosis 
 
Dog
 

@genuity Fireballs
 

Pre98 bubba


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 22, 2015)

Everything is coming up aces for you SG. 
My grow is a bit of a mess right now. My harvest was stinking up my house so I had to put the buds in the flower room to dry. This means the plants in veg will stay there for another week before flip. They're already too big so I'll have to cut them back quite a bit and take more clones from them when they go into the flower room. 

Normally I wouldn't trip on the smell but my mother in law is picking up my kids this week and I don't want the house to smell like weed when she comes over.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Check your plants man. I think I may see pm.


Yea I been treating the veggers with neem and phosphoric acid, and the flowering plants are getting babied through with apple cider vinegar. Seems like every damn flower cycle I see it towards the end. I suspect its in the walls and carpet along with the black and brown mold. Sulfur burner is in my future I think


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

How many circulation fans are you running and do you have a dehumidifier? 

Also green cure is good for killing and prevention. 2 circulation fans on top of canopy and two below have helped me avoid recontamination.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> look on ebay at the X-stream ones, from 12-105 site ones ranging from £40-100, i had the 12 site one n was getting roots on whatever i put in there in 14days or under, never had a single one not root in it, only a cheap one but does the job


cheers lad. I guess I could do a diy but unless you can make one with a hammer it's probably not going to work, lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

DST said:


> cheers lad. I guess I could do a diy but unless you can make one with a hammer it's probably not going to work, lol.


I dont think the shipping would be too bad.
But I really dont know. I use a drill, pvc cutter, drill bits and some silicone
@Don Gin and Ton no dome needed at all.
@Mohican gotta present for ya brother. Hit me up. 
I cant keep my eyes open, the jet lag is real.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Everything is coming up aces for you SG.
> My grow is a bit of a mess right now. My harvest was stinking up my house so I had to put the buds in the flower room to dry. This means the plants in veg will stay there for another week before flip. They're already too big so I'll have to cut them back quite a bit and take more clones from them when they go into the flower room.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't trip on the smell but my mother in law is picking up my kids this week and I don't want the house to smell like weed when she comes over.



Thanks Dez! I just need to up my yields. I am thinking of doing an automatic bottom fed smart pot based on the Alaska bucket idea. That and adding coco to my medium. 

Sorry man. LOL! I understand about the need for some stealth. I see quite a few guys dry in their grow areas with lights going etc.. I doubt it would really hurt it for a week. Take care man. Hope this week ends well for ya!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2015)

I hear you on the jet lag.  in November I crossed 13 time zones and had a 14 hour layover I which I couldn't leave the airport. That shit sucked!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks Dez! I just need to up my yields. I am thinking of doing an automatic bottom fed smart pot based on the Alaska bucket idea. That and adding coco to my medium.
> 
> Sorry man. LOL! I understand about the need for some stealth. I see quite a few guys dry in their grow areas with lights going etc.. I doubt it would really hurt it for a week. Take care man. Hope this week ends well for ya!


My light is off. I sprayed the flower room down really good and left the light off for a couple of days and the door open so things can air out. Then I hung my buds in there to dry. 

Today has turned out shite so far. My helper is stuck at his place dealing with his ex so I'm sitting at my house waiting for him so we can go work. It's almost noon here now so I'm stressing a bit.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

Giggs, I think you mean dynagro KLN (that's the rooting hormone i think and protekt is the silica)

I ordered a premade aeroponic manifold built for a 5 gallon bucket and I already had a bucket and a pump. Screwed the manifold into the pump, cut 1 7/8" drill bit to cut the holes for the net pots (make sure you cut the hole a little smaller the the OD of the net pots or it will fall through). When I built bigger ones I used totes and I think it's 1/8" drill bit to drill the holes for the sprayer's but not sure. I used the 360 degree sprayers and put one every 4". You can fit 24 2" netpots in a standard size tote.



This is the most recent manifold I bought, it was $21.50 on ebay free shipping, but you can build one for $10 I would imagine


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

I was able to get 32 instead of 20, from looking at SG's design plans in Mo's thread a while back.
For my space it was a leap ahead. Now I can veg in my 2 gals for a few weeks before flowering, game changer!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> My light is off. I sprayed the flower room down really good and left the light off for a couple of days and the door open so things can air out. Then I hung my buds in there to dry.
> 
> Today has turned out shite so far. My helper is stuck at his place dealing with his ex so I'm sitting at my house waiting for him so we can go work. It's almost noon here now so I'm stressing a bit.


Bummer! Early is best. Gets it over with. Good luck dez!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I was able to get 32 instead of 20, from looking at SG's design plans in Mo's thread a while back.
> For my space it was a leap ahead. Now I can veg in my 2 gals for a few weeks before flowering, game changer!!!


Which plans did I post?. Lol. Glad it helped either way. A


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many circulation fans are you running and do you have a dehumidifier?
> 
> Also green cure is good for killing and prevention. 2 circulation fans on top of canopy and two below have helped me avoid recontamination.


I have a 60 pint dehumidifier. humidity stays around 35%. I have 2 12 inch box fans in there. and a 8 inch exhaust. and a 10 inch oscillating fan


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

@Mohican a lil Jurple for ya....
 
She smells amazing and has buds everywhere. The buds are pretty big already, nice and dense lil clusters.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cherry Puff looking sexy as well...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

Veg frost - blue lemon thai


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I have a 60 pint dehumidifier. humidity stays around 35%. I have 2 12 inch box fans in there. and a 8 inch exhaust. and a 10 inch oscillating fan


Sounds covered pretty damn well lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Veg frost - blue lemon thai
> 
> View attachment 3401868


O the frosty goodness.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

I am so stoked about flowering this soon!! Smells of blueberry pie  Hope you had the time of your life at the cup brotha! Bet it feels great to be home now though after all the traveling 



moondance said:


> O the frosty goodness.


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I am so stoked about flowering this soon!! Smells of blueberry pie  Hope you had the time of your life at the cup brotha! Bet it feels great to be home now though after all the traveling


I really could not have said it better Alpha and that is real talk!


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

Hanging with the wifey photo bombs coming! Just not now lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2015)

Did any of you guys take a picture in CO?


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

O yeah man, no worries. Next year we will have a booth. Hotel is booked for 4-18 thru 4-22. Ops wifey is back laters.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Did any of you guys take a picture in CO?


@jigfresh


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

moondance said:


> O yeah man, no worries. Next year we will have a booth. Hotel is booked for 4-18 thru 4-22. Ops wifey is back laters.


That's good shit man..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

Back yard is getting a 18 x 10 light dep this year with 14 plants. After talking with the long time guys in north cal I am looking for 15lb this year. Leveling and degrassing is getting there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Veg frost - blue lemon thai
> 
> View attachment 3401868


Yea buddy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

Dude you are a machine! Talk about not wasting any time, thata boy  looking great brotha 


Dr.D81 said:


> Back yard is getting a 18 x 10 light dep this year with 14 plants. After talking with the long time guys in north cal I am looking for 15lb this year. Leveling and degrassing is getting there
> View attachment 3401954 View attachment 3401955


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool tkufos. I love all the pics. I know you had one also posted of the gear you picked up. And I saw the mural shots of the airport from shishka. Wish I could have partied with you guys, sounded like a bunch of fun. 

Haha... Did you guys see the tweet from the Denver p.d. It was pretty cool

We see you rollin, but we ain't hatin’ HAHA… Seriously though, #Denver, please remember to #ConsumeResponsibly this 4/20 weekend.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

I never tweet..but I did get pulled over for going 94 in a 65...I was clean , stopped immediately ...got a ticket instead of jail..cop proceeded to tell me about the zero tolerance policy for the weekend...FUCK GOO6LE MAPS !!!! I had fun...still trying to wrap my head around everything..it's like my memory is cloudy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Swamp Wreck....
 Maui.....

Tahoe
 Kitchen Sink MIx....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I have a 60 pint dehumidifier. humidity stays around 35%. I have 2 12 inch box fans in there. and a 8 inch exhaust. and a 10 inch oscillating fan


Do you run your circulation and exhaust at night?


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

How the hell are you 600 Cluber's, wow what a life altering experience I had. I talked to a ton of great vendors and they all had the best shows of their careers, which was incredibly awesome for me, for them. I gave away a cool new product I am offering for the company and everyone's response was off the hook. Such great people I met out there, everyone from the car service to the people on the street made me feel more at home then I have ever felt at home! I was able to acquire a very special new crystal, that will help me to reach my next personal spiritual step in my existence. Very excited with that find I tell you! I was also gifted a very special set of beans that I will forever hold dear to my heart! I started and ended having to find my own way around town, best laid plans sometimes never work out LOL, riding solo and all and never had a better time in my life, and it can only get infinitely better from here on out and it has ALL stemmed - get it - from this club of individuals. I can honestly say Thank you all from the bottom of my heart! 
On the home front, in preparation of the drywallers coming in next weekend I had to shower off all the seeded girls and slip them gingerly in with the 600 for all of their last 2 weeks before chop. So now there are 1-5gallon, and 13 -3 gallon comfortably finishing in the 4x4. I never thought I could miss a piece of furniture but damn I fucking missed my Recliner!




If anyone see themselves in the last two shots and didn't say hi well screw you too LOL. I mean it with love.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Did you go to Weed4Warriors tent or Top Dawg tent @moondance


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

Some more too now were cooking - @jigfresh this first one is just for you. Skunked Widows Dream! O and for all the lovers out there while you walked around you were actually walking on roaches not pavement not a lick of pavement to be seen through the roaches I smoked I big fat joint badly rolled and i didnt care while walking through 30,000 plus poeple doing the same thing Magical!


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

It's possible Giggs but I went to so many, I would have to check my swag.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 22, 2015)

@moondance ...that skunked widow looks fantastic..and not 1 fiend to be seen picking up roaches..looks as if we passed each other at some point from the pics..and that sound's good for your new company..what seeds did you get gifted ?


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

And.......I found me which was really fucking cool. (First Pic.)


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Did you go downtown any? The mall down there? You should see if you did cause that's where some of my friends were at lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

And.....I told ya'll it was coming but time with my wife I never give up!


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

Nope never made it there, I was workin it at the cup!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

Any one pick up any clones at the cup? I know there was a lot of talk about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

Would any club 6 members like any high CBD strains such as Tora Bora, Harlequin, Ambulance.

End of May family is taking a vaca and we're gonna meet up with some of my friends and I'm going to grab a few things. I'll have tora bora before then but wont be ready for cuts by then.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you run your circulation and exhaust at night?


yea fans and exhaust 24/7


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

And.......I ain't done for a bit so sit back and enjoy some more sights from Denver!


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Doc the clones of what I tasted wouldn't be worth it compared to the Fire of the 600!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Did you go to Weed4Warriors tent or Top Dawg tent @moondance


I went to topdawg tent.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 22, 2015)

hey six! fuckin huge ass hail balls killed my sprouts.. and I culled like 4 fuckin males.. weird. they started flowering because I plants them early and vegged them inside.. on 24/0 so.. my important plants are still alive anyways..cept for a couple but im gunna germinate a shit load more seeds.. I always end up making crosses but I need some crop this year.. still going to make atleast one cross.. because im addicted to pollen chucking .. and I need my fix..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I went to topdawg tent.


See a dude with a hash joint? Which day did you go there?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Did you go downtown any? The mall down there? You should see if you did cause that's where some of my friends were at lol.


l was all over downtown. The mall and all.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> See a dude with a hash joint? Which day did you go there?


I was there on 4/20. Saw all the clone only samples and all. Bog had the best gear, imvho


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I was there on 4/20. Saw all the clone only samples and all. Bog had the best gear.


Ah ya he was there on Saturday. I'm waiting for a Starfighter clone.


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay here's more brothers and sisters! This is as close as I got to the mountains lol, and I had to walk about a mile to get these so I hope you like them!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Any one pick up any clones at the cup? I know there was a lot of talk about it.


Flopped, but I dont even care anymore. Saw a bunch of stuff at dispensaries and by the smell of the sour d they had, I would day I saw doing fine right now.
Also, the deathstar that was all the hype, bought an eighth and it was lemon sour. I would image the 2010 dog you have is very similar bro. Real talk!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2015)

The shit they have in dispensaries are shit bro. The real shit lies in the close groups and collectives. Matter of fact like 20 of them just got in some big trouble for using some very bad pesticides, like Eagle20....


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 22, 2015)

moondance said:


> And.......I found me which was really fucking cool. (First Pic.)
> View attachment 3402082
> View attachment 3402083
> View attachment 3402084
> ...


Looks like you got all the ones I missed, too bad we were in the same spot doing the same thing at different times bro. I am looking through all these pics to see if I see me at all, even tho I know I wont.


----------



## moondance (Apr 22, 2015)

And the last for the evening sorry for the picnami but some of you did ask for pictures! some of these may be shaky my bad.





And for my last purchase on my way out of Denver for your consideration I give you this! With my last bit of cash.

Happy 420 Everyone - Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 23, 2015)

Well the 3 little incredible bulks are dry and got a little over 2 so 18g in the jar and the rest to treat my self and cover some bills, 

Got the 2 little lemon and last little incredible drying now then little pit and g-13 coming down and in with 8 new cuts


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

moondance said:


> And the last for the evening sorry for the picnami but some of you did ask for pictures! some of these may be shaky my bad.
> View attachment 3402134
> View attachment 3402135
> View attachment 3402136
> ...


How the hell did you get it to total 4.20, or was it destiny?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 23, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well the 3 little incredible bulks are dry and got a little over 2 so 18g in the jar and the rest to treat my self and cover some bills, View attachment 3402140
> 
> Got the 2 little lemon and last little incredible drying now then little pit and g-13 coming down and in with 8 new cuts


Furkin' beautiful bud.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like you had an excellent time you damn stoners! 

@shishkaboy check your email mang


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Looks like you got all the ones I missed, too bad we were in the same spot doing the same thing at different times bro. I am looking through all these pics to see if I see me at all, even tho I know I wont.



How the fuck did we all pass each other ?....oh ya..there was like a million of us..if someone sees me in a pic..please let me know


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Strain dump
Madness from starbuds
 Deathstar from the clinic
   fall 97
 
Cherry pie Dont remember
 
Eagle 20? 
Few more to come


----------



## moondance (Apr 23, 2015)

I can understand that Giggles but I am not in any "circles" you speak of so...I don't have that kind of access to anything lol, So I can only speak from personal experience with what I personally tasted, by smell, pull, smoke, stone and all the qualities people such as us would be looking for and I only went to 3 dispensaries personally. Plus what was shared at the cup you bunch of cool ass fuckers you, and that's about where I will leave that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

There's some DANK dispensaries out there for sure. A majority of them are definitely whack though. "hey wwhat's the top selling strain this month?" gsc "OK, change that cherry pie label to gsc". Or, what hasn't been selling this month? Put Og on the label. It's a messed up world out there. My friends in Co have seen it quite a bit, but then there are great places with top notch, legit strains that are actually the strain, far and few, but are where it's at


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Any one pick up any clones at the cup? I know there was a lot of talk about it.


I didn't see any clones..or weed for purchase/donation..but you could find a dab if you just turned in a circle..dabs ain't my thing..beans that I wanted were sold out on saturday


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

moondance said:


> I can understand that Giggles but I am not in any "circles" you speak of so...I don't have that kind of access to anything lol, So I can only speak from personal experience with what I personally tasted, by smell, pull, smoke, stone and all the qualities people such as us would be looking for and I only went to 3 dispensaries personally. Plus what was shared at the cup you bunch of cool ass fuckers you, and that's about where I will leave that.


Oh I know. I'm just saying that the shit in the dispensaries are usually not that good at all. It's all good I've got ya guys on legit cuts from CO. I know you would be interested in Tora Bora....


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> How the fuck did we all pass each other ?....oh ya..there was like a million of us..if someone sees me in a pic..please let me know


I was busy running around enjoying Denver with my local CO homies.
Before I left packing my bag
 Operation byoc, mile high club.
 I said the first thing I was gonna buy was gummi bears. Ended up getting the watermelon flavor. Really amazing effect on these. Only need one.
 The only meal I needed on 4/20 8.99 steak n eggs, and a very nice waitress that was hitting on my buddy.
 Leaving the cup. Didnt really stay too long. I felt weird vibes like the vendors were having a long weekend. Ms Jill wouldnt even look up at us because she was so engaged in conversation, lol. My buddy wanted to buy some cuvee but there sold out and we knew it. Still it would have been nice to talk to her about tga strains and stuff.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well good night guys, I'm high as fuck and passing out. Gonna go watch The Forger(John Travoltas) new movie. I leave you with swamp wreck #2


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 23, 2015)

$8.99??? what ..that looks good..what's in your hand ?


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2015)

Was that you smuggling a clone home Shishka? Good darts!!!
And funny, just cause they are stoners/growers, the famous (or infamous) tend to be as snooty in the MJ world as they do in all other industries......


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Was that you smuggling a clone home Shishka? Good darts!!!
> And funny, just cause they are stoners/growers, the famous (or infamous) tend to be as snooty in the MJ world as they do in all other industries......


I cannot confirm or deny the smuggling of any clones. That's my story and Im sticking to it.
Back home back to work
The way the roots just shoot out the stem is crazy to me. My secret tech is to use a plastic knife to scrape the stem a little before the dip in clonex. Clonex not needed but I think it helps.
 2.5 - 3 feet of roots
 Cloner emptied out and partly refilled.
 Veg night shot, I got the 15 I was hoping for potted up. Now they will veg for 3 weeks and flip time. Then the pic above goes here.
 Flowering shot for da 6.
 Tangilope first run day 1
 Bsb
 Bag sour non keeper pheno getting one more shot
 Mr Nice
 Ghs cheese


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

So I got these bag sours f2's I have been hunting with a very weird garlic, onion smell kinda to it. Kinda like lipton onion soup mix a bit. But I never smelled anything like this before. I get to Denver and I smell a very similar smell all over Denver. It is making me think it was the gg#4. I just chopped 2 phenos of the f2's and should be able to at least snip a tester real soon. I need a glue holder to check this out.
Very chunky and solid, best bud structure ever.
 Decent amount of frost
 Structure
 Frost
     
@AlphaPhase glueish?


----------



## moondance (Apr 23, 2015)

O Damn I just looked at the list of Cup Winners - Congrats to all!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2015)

Honden!


Blue Pit

My new experiment.
HOTDOGS! yummy with mustard (Fireball m x Dog f).
My favoured 2>
 
I have had a return of thrips, allbeit not on mass. These Hotdogs have sailed through that shit.
I think this might be my fave overall

And some Tulips in my garden.
 
Peace, bulbs, and buds for all.
DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

Not the glue but a very dope looking plant! The glue is really bubbly, here's some of my glue, it's got quite a complex smell but no garlic man, it's like fuel chocolate


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks great dst! I love hotdogs, that sounds awesome


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2015)

Seems a no brainer to me. 2 quality strains have got to either give a nice cross representation, or just solid offspring that lean more to mum or dad. It will be interesting to see the stretch in flower of the different offspring. There's nothing bad coming off this for sure


----------



## papapayne (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

That dog x honeybee looks serious!!!
Good shit bruh


----------



## moondance (Apr 23, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well the 3 little incredible bulks are dry and got a little over 2 so 18g in the jar and the rest to treat my self and cover some bills, View attachment 3402140
> 
> Got the 2 little lemon and last little incredible drying now then little pit and g-13 coming down and in with 8 new cuts


Fuckin beautiful job there Bud! That bud look scrumptious, very nice structure. Keep on rocking it man.


----------



## moondance (Apr 23, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> How the fuck did we all pass each other ?....oh ya..there was like a million of us..if someone sees me in a pic..please let me know


Beats me but I didn't think I was blending in very well with my shirt LOL, must have gotten a thousand complements in 2 days!


----------



## moondance (Apr 23, 2015)

@DST & @papapayne Sexy bitches there boys! @DrD81 You Go Brother, ain't nothing stopping you! If I missed anyone very nice! Gotta get the wife up for work and then to sleep again, hopefully this time will be my Denver reset button. Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## moondance (Apr 23, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> @moondance ...that skunked widow looks fantastic..and not 1 fiend to be seen picking up roaches..looks as if we passed each other at some point from the pics..and that sound's good for your new company..what seeds did you get gifted ?


Thanks for the kind words. For the moment I am going to keep that little secret to myself tkufoS sorry bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 23, 2015)

@DST, super fine. 

@Papa, looks like fire bro. 
I'm at week 8 of flower watching for amber now.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

I like surprises.
@tkufoS I saw a fiend collecting roaches.
I was really shocked.
People everywhere that will light you up, but you wanna pick up the roaches to take home, wow. Talk about anti social.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

*Day 9 - Aloha Grape Stomper 

















*


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I like surprises.
> @tkufoS I saw a fiend collecting roaches.
> I was really shocked.
> People everywhere that will light you up, but you wanna pick up the roaches to take home, wow. Talk about anti social.



Haha !! I guess I was busy watching a bunch of fine trim smokin weed..colorado is synonymous with yoga pants  imo.....the fiend may have been a part of the homeless problem the have ??


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> Haha !! I guess I was busy watching a bunch of fine trim smokin weed..colorado is synonymous with yoga pants  imo.....the fiend may have been a part of the homeless problem the have ??


I was super shocked to see as much ghetto as NY in the Denver city. Its kinda like the outskirts of ny or something. I didnt even know about the homeless problem. Saw a bunch of tweekers tho.
But def. lots and lots of yoga pants. I was very flirty, but I love my woman and would never.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Seems a no brainer to me. 2 quality strains have got to either give a nice cross representation, or just solid offspring that lean more to mum or dad. It will be interesting to see the stretch in flower of the different offspring. There's nothing bad coming off this for sure


For sure! Let me know if you need a tester on those  Sounds like a hell of a cross!!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey guys trying to upload pix but it's not working, will
try again later.
@FP, plants are looking good.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 23, 2015)

@Flaming Pie those have very nice structure. Awesome healthy plants


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 23, 2015)

OK lets try now.     Just about ready, everybody has the lean on.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 23, 2015)

looking close!!! Bet your excited


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hell yea, I'm almost dry and we can't have that.(lol).
Top 3 are Extrema next 2 are Swamp Wreck then Cherry Puff.
Sorry I didn't label them.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 23, 2015)

What up 600. Tent shot after feeding. Blueberry Crisp (top left and center) and Engineers Dream.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 23, 2015)

Upotted 2xDOG & 1Fireball
 
Ran out of dirt to do the rest so it'll be two weeks before I can make that happen but that probably won't be a bad thing right?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just some shots of my GSC bagseed girls...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

Maui cross that throws rad colors.


----------



## moondance (Apr 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Upotted 2xDOG & 1Fireball
> View attachment 3402668
> Ran out of dirt to do the rest so it'll be two weeks before I can make that happen but that probably won't be a bad thing right?


Your Golden man they will be just fine. MD


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Upotted 2xDOG & 1Fireball
> View attachment 3402668
> Ran out of dirt to do the rest so it'll be two weeks before I can make that happen but that probably won't be a bad thing right?


How were the roots on the others when you uppotted? 
I would imagine they are all about the same right?
Hell, I usually wait longer than you did. I usually transplant when there is enough foliage to fill up the pot if that makes any sense to anyone.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2015)

Well what I did get rid of, went in a day and everyone loved so hopefully this.lemon and last incredible dry tbis.afternoon


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow what I week it's been, one long dream it seems like. 12 hrs in front of the computer to get everything taken care of, still got a ton of work to do but it isn't even work at this point it's just pure enjoyment LOL. I still really have not had time to let a lot of what has happened sink in fully. Weekend is coming, still have work to do to get ready for the drywallers, I hope everyone emjoyed the photo bombs from the other night, I know it wasn't bud porn, but harvest porn to come in two weeks! Peace, Be Safe. MD.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

So it turns out I was very lucky to puff on some strains from Cup winning Dispensaries hehe! I guess I was in better company than I ever realized this past weekend!!, something special that Cup was. Next year we will be filming the whole time, hopefully with a drone or something those are cool! Stoner cam or something lol, wear it around, I saw tons of people with gopro's on sticks, hats and more.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

Wasn't this clean a month a go shit.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hell yea, I'm almost dry and we can't have that.(lol).
> Top 3 are Extrema next 2 are Swamp Wreck then Cherry Puff.
> Sorry I didn't label them.


Hey Oldman60 How the hell have ya been man, feeling any better? Looking choice brother!


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What up 600. Tent shot after feeding. Blueberry Crisp (top left and center) and Engineers Dream.
> View attachment 3402605


Figgy dude, how did the last run turn out for you, i got so busy I didn't get a chance to look, been busy lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey Oldman60 How the hell have ya been man, feeling any better? Looking choice brother!


Thanks MD, I still hit the ground running well walking anyway.
I'll be cutting some of those bad girls next week. I ordered one of those net trays
for drying to give me a little more space. I sort of filled the room this time.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks MD, I still hit the ground running well walking anyway.
> I'll be cutting some of those bad girls next week. I ordered one of those net trays
> for drying to give me a little more space. I sort of filled the room this time.


Shit I hear that man, I think i did 20 miles this weekend on my cane, shit hurts after that long lol. Then sitting around at the airport didn't help much. Still recovering from the adventure but i am in no way complaining. Good to hear on the upcoming harvest looking very solid. You try out the Bodeva 62 packs, I love um won't use anything else to cure and store with now. Misses is well I take it!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2015)

moondance said:


> Shit I hear that man, I think i did 20 miles this weekend on my cane, shit hurts after that long lol. Then sitting around at the airport didn't help much. Still recovering from the adventure but i am in no way complaining. Good to hear on the upcoming harvest looking very solid. You try out the Bodeva 62 packs, I love um won't use anything else to cure and store with now. Misses is well I take it!


Family is all good for a change, thanks.
I use Boveda all the time since giggles turned me on.
True that, sitting is the worst, glad your on the upswing, days like that can be murder.
I had to give up outdoor concerts because lawn chairs give no back support and sitting
on the ground is out.
It looks like I'll get some weight from the girls. Are you growing any SW5? if so keep the
PK normal during flower mine were sensitive, I hit them once with booster and they burned
a little not too bad but enough to let me know they didn't like it.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol I wore out a cane tip. I am too tired right now.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2015)

moondance said:


> Figgy dude, how did the last run turn out for you, i got so busy I didn't get a chance to look, been busy lol.


The only real winner was the Fruit Punch. I had to rerun the EDs though. The smell of my ED is the weirdest thing ever. I have 3 in there now, so we will see how they do. The two big ones (one ED, one BC) in there now are hopefully females. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 24, 2015)

Good morning beautiful people. I'm on day 6 of 12/12 and as of yesterday I have two that are definitely female. I'm struggling with one though. I've never had a male, but I'm thinking I might. I attached some pics but of course it's hard to see, it's still early. They look like little balls starting. Just a single one though at each node. I was hoping it'd end up female and hairs would pop out but I don't think that's going to happen. It's healthy too...damn lol. Check out the pics, let me know what you think. Thanks! Last pic is one of my females. You can see the calyx? Think that's right lol

Yummy


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 24, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Good morning beautiful people. I'm on day 6 of 12/12 and as of yesterday I have two that are definitely female. I'm struggling with one though. I've never had a male, but I'm thinking I might. I attached some pics but of course it's hard to see, it's still early. They look like little balls starting. Just a single one though at each node. I was hoping it'd end up female and hairs would pop out but I don't think that's going to happen. It's healthy too...damn lol. Check out the pics, let me know what you think. Thanks! Last pic is one of my females. You can see the calyx? Think that's right lol
> 
> Yummy


I can see a little something in the first pic but not able to say for sure, a few more days will tell the whole story.
If it is a male what are your plans?
When I kept my first male, everything changed!


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn Figgy glad to hear the one went well. My ED'S are going like gang busters, with a sweet/spicy air to them. I kept a mom so all is well. Yes I am running the SW5, black striped stem looks like a damn striper pole lol, more like a barbers pole only green and Black, 70's skunks rock man.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I can see a little something in the first pic but not able to say for sure, a few more days will tell the whole story.
> If it is a male what are your plans?
> When I kept my first male, everything changed!


I don't really have a way to keep the male and I don't want to run the risk of pollination. If it was an og kush male I might consider it, that'll be my next run. But it's the super skunk and I didn't really care for the smoke originally. Hell, everything is grown so differently though maybe my nugs will be better than the product I had lol.

Yummy


----------



## herbganji (Apr 24, 2015)

It's kinda nice that one of the two super skunk is female though. The taller one is super silver haze

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## herbganji (Apr 24, 2015)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3403014


What am I looking at? Lol

Yummy


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 24, 2015)

I passed my drug test.

yaaaa


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I passed my drug test.
> 
> yaaaa


I knew ya didn't have it in ya lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

herbganji said:


> What am I looking at? Lol
> 
> Yummy


Skunk wrecked white widow!


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 24, 2015)

Chances are later tonight i'll get to do a little toke! Not going to until I get the call from the GM about my specific start date, but they said all my shits good; background check, drug test, etc.. I just don't wanna be stoned for the first time in 23 days when the GM calls cuz i'm sure i'd be fucking up lol


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I passed my drug test.
> 
> yaaaa


Congrats GemuGrows! 
Now get to work.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 24, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Chances are later tonight i'll get to do a little toke! Not going to until I get the call from the GM about my specific start date, but they said all my shits good; background check, drug test, etc.. I just don't wanna be stoned for the first time in 23 days when the GM calls cuz i'm sure i'd be fucking up lol


Well done and good luck, take a few hits for me too.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Well done and good luck, take a few hits for me too.


Lol i'd be freaking out!

Just if people missed it its for a job at the most bitchin hydroponic and brewing shop around. Its the only place around I feel like working at so i'm really happy that i'm getting hired


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Lol i'd be freaking out!
> 
> Just if people missed it its for a job at the most bitchin hydroponic and brewing shop around. Its the only place around I feel like working at so i'm really happy that i'm getting hired


I guess you won't be growing in soil any more.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2015)

@shishkaboy - RareDanknes Scott's OG is from Denver and has a garlic pheno. It is said to be the most potent. I went for the hash/incense smelling pheno.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

jesus wept. i've just spent an hour trying to book a taxi for monday morning. it's like a bad joke, 'how many people does it take to book a taxi in spain? answer: 7..... 1 gringo 2 dago's and 3 expats and a wife on the end of the phone. he'd better turn up or I'll be fucked! You'd think very man and his chica would know where a fucking upturned swimming pool was on the outskirts of town. not like you can miss the thing!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jesus wept. i've just spent an hour trying to book a taxi for monday morning. it's like a bad joke, 'how many people does it take to book a taxi in spain? answer: 7..... 1 gringo 2 dago's and 3 expats and a wife on the end of the phone. he'd better turn up or I'll be fucked! You'd think very man and his chica would know where a fucking upturned swimming pool was on the outskirts of town. not like you can miss the thing!
> View attachment 3403067


Hahahahaha

Yummy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2015)

Next set moving on up...


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

A few quick pictures that may have got misplaced for a few days hmmm...I wonder how that happened. These guys are on their game, very smart guys and galls over at Smart Bee, had a 30 minute conversation with them!


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

I just had to pick one of these up my dome was getting cooked in the sun!


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

And a few honorable mentions - Thank you so much I love you all - 


A very good friend sent these to me, YOU ROCK BRO!

I guess my mind is still in Denver lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay now I have to take a minute and please forgive me 600 club, I know that someone can forward this on for me! 

To BOG seeds - You are very welcome Sir! I just wanted you and your wife to have them. With the gift I received from you, which for now I am going to keep my little family secret, is going to make my signature strain possible! It really could not have happened if I had not got to meet you and your lovely wife at the show, truly. I am so happy you had a terrific show, you both looked so happy that was wonderful to see. On the card I gave you, under the sticker is my personal contact information. Would you be open to splitting a large booth next year with the 3 lads you saw before you. We can split the costs, hell if it works out we can cover 3/4 of it, we will bring some couches and possibly some music artists (we can try) It would be an honor for us to be able to share next years show experience. I want you to know either way you and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers from here to eternity sir. You be safe, well and dinner is on me next year the first night we get into town! I went live with a basic site this morning so you can see what we are about. Thank you again from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2015)

Today is Arbor Day so go hug a tree and then plant something green and grow!
My tree is hugged and my garden green, I am a good American.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 24, 2015)

Watup crew.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey gemu. Be careful when you smoke. I had a bowl for the first time in three weeks the other day and newly had a panic attack of the worlds smallest bowl of blue dream. Next day had an even smaller bowl of cherry pie and I was so fucking lit. It was the tiniest bowl too. Hard to imagine how strong the stuff we grow is for the un-toleranced. 

And I'll be sure to hug a tree old man.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2015)

I went clean for 6 mos., I was a virgin again! 
Best high in a long time when I lit-up again.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey gemu. Be careful when you smoke. I had a bowl for the first time in three weeks the other day and newly had a panic attack of the worlds smallest bowl of blue dream. Next day had an even smaller bowl of cherry pie and I was so fucking lit. It was the tiniest bowl too. Hard to imagine how strong the stuff we grow is for the un-toleranced.
> 
> And I'll be sure to hug a tree old man.


Yeah I have been there, take her sleezy there buddy, naw your good man Congratulations on the new Career buddy great things happining this year great things.

Jig I got home after smoking about lets say an ounce in denver plus edibles - yummmy edibles there boys wow, I cam home and toked a bowl of BASH down and shit hit the floor LOL. Kinda made me really really happy LOL! Thanks for all the stellar advise Jig I had the time of my life - You Da Man Jig Love ya Bro!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey gemu. Be careful when you smoke. I had a bowl for the first time in three weeks the other day and newly had a panic attack of the worlds smallest bowl of blue dream. Next day had an even smaller bowl of cherry pie and I was so fucking lit. It was the tiniest bowl too. Hard to imagine how strong the stuff we grow is for the un-toleranced.
> 
> And I'll be sure to hug a tree old man.


 For your hug Jig.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 24, 2015)

I start work on Tuesday!



Bringing this little nug to my buddies. Gonna be nice its been curing for about 3 months. It smells like a mix of flowers with a hint of mango. No idea what plants I accidentally crossed to breed this strain but fucking nom its gonna be good!

Its about impossible to get a good pic of nugs with my phone, the pic does it about 80% justice


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn all my fireball f2s threw nuts. Straight herm city.... 

Oh well got plenty on deck waiting 

On a positive a note, hell yea @GemusGrows enjoy it bro! 

I'm dabbed out sitting at my mother in laws house lol...

Have a great evening 6!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Mixed emotions?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3403014



Too low a PH, up the PH and the stripes will grow out.

Test your run off PH and adjust the feed water accordingly to neutralise.


----------



## moondance (Apr 24, 2015)

QQ Male growing right next to the clone picture I took earlier today. I run Heirloom genetics, I am tired as all get out, later.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2015)

moondance it makes me happy as anything that I could contribute to your big adventure. Just thrills me to bits. Its why I love this group so much. We all seem to make differences in each others lives, be them small or large. I'm so glad you shares how you wee feeling about the trip when you were nervous. Hard to imagine now, bit glad you shared.

as for arbor day old man, I went and hugged the 5 different types of trees we have on our property here. Two kinda of pine, an oak, a dogwood, and something else, think its a different kind of oak maybe.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2015)

Tree love. A shot of two colorful trees from the center of town, a shot of some tall palms down the hill, a shot of me hugging my oak, and a shot of our big pine in the back, I think it's about 80-100 feet tall. I'm bad at estimating, but it's super tall. I set a 12" paver next to the base for reference.


----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow Gutted about your fireballs @giggles26 was looking forward to watching them grow and how the colours came out. Hope the next round work out better for you.

Just soaked 3 sk x db seeds so a new journey has started here  nice tree hugging skills jig


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mixed emotions?


Looks well run to me.

None should be prevented to grow though-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

Granddad balls
 
Berry Bubble and Nibriu
 
Fireballs f3


----------



## papapayne (Apr 25, 2015)

looking great Doc! Gonna definitely be fun watching the phenos you see!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Granddad balls
> View attachment 3403709
> Berry Bubble and Nibriu
> View attachment 3403713
> Fireballs f3View attachment 3403714


, , , 
There seems to be a visible increase in passion if that is possible.
Nice growing without worrying about the LA gestapo?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2015)

@Figgy, is that Fruit Punch you're running Heavy Weight Seeds gear?


----------



## herbganji (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, after looking all around the "male/female" I have, I have female parts developing and I also am pretty damn positive I have male parts growing too. Therefore, I have my first hermaphroditic plant. What to do with it? Idk how I stressed it out...maybe transplanting. Didn't think I was stressing them out that bad. I don't think I'll be able to contain male parts so I'm going to get rid of it. Or just put it outside and see what it does haha. I'll give it a couple more days but I'm pretty confident. Any suggestion?


Yummy


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @Figgy, is that Fruit Punch you're running Heavy Weight Seeds gear?


Yes sir


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

Seems there's been a few nuts of unwantedness in the Club recently. I gave my local coffeeshop a clone of the dog so they could farm out for someone to gorw....by all accounts the first load they got back was full of seed, ffs....not sure what the guy done to it. TBH Herbganji if it's an all out bollox fest then get it out the flower room. If it's the odd pre flower and you feel like a challenge, keep it in there...but it's a risk. If you grow for your own consumption, remove it now.

And the Fireball F2 I am running seems solid. No sign of any nuts on these fine ladies. Another week or so to go.....





Peace, DST


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Well, after looking all around the "male/female" I have, I have female parts developing and I also am pretty damn positive I have male parts growing too. Therefore, I have my first hermaphroditic plant. What to do with it? Idk how I stressed it out...maybe transplanting. Didn't think I was stressing them out that bad. I don't think I'll be able to contain male parts so I'm going to get rid of it. Or just put it outside and see what it does haha. I'll give it a couple more days but I'm pretty confident. Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> Yummy


Genetics, and toss shim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

id highly recommend Dutch masters reverse. I use it for unknown strains and risky ones. Cheap as chips and way easier than hauling your op in and out to check for balls.

looks canny that D. How did the grower not notice it getting chocka with pips?!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 25, 2015)

Aw man my card reader has fucked up both my sd cards for the camera.. Been chopping down my black berry og's.. This is by far the biggest yielder but half of the buds look funky airy.. strange shizz..
Hope yall is great! I feel bad for not being more in the club but im just busy with stuff right nau..


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 25, 2015)

PigTrotter said:


> Wow Gutted about your fireballs @giggles26 was looking forward to watching them grow and how the colours came out. Hope the next round work out better for you.
> 
> Just soaked 3 sk x db seeds so a new journey has started here  *nice tree hugging skills jig*


His tree hugging skills are only outdone by his selfie game, LOL.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id highly recommend Dutch masters reverse. I use it for unknown strains and risky ones. Cheap as chips and way easier than hauling your op in and out to check for balls.
> 
> looks canny that D. How did the grower not notice it getting chocka with pips?!


Fuk knows lad. When I first asked I was told he'd been having trouble cloning them which I thought strange since the dog is a relatively good cloner (i.e stick it in a glass of water and you'll have roots in no time).

Thats looks.....erm quite large Hydro. Bit like a 70's porno dick before viagra though, large and hairy, but not very hard lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Granddad balls
> View attachment 3403709
> Berry Bubble and Nibriu
> View attachment 3403713
> Fireballs f3View attachment 3403714


nice, made som qq x ken's gdp. Going to pop some to night


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2015)

Love the 600


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Well, after looking all around the "male/female" I have, I have female parts developing and I also am pretty damn positive I have male parts growing too. Therefore, I have my first hermaphroditic plant. What to do with it? Idk how I stressed it out...maybe transplanting. Didn't think I was stressing them out that bad. I don't think I'll be able to contain male parts so I'm going to get rid of it. Or just put it outside and see what it does haha. I'll give it a couple more days but I'm pretty confident. Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> Yummy


Get rid of it!
I tried to keep up with one and have beans all through the grow.
Besides it is better to get it out of the gene pool if you do any breeding.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

I agree^^^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Granddad balls
> View attachment 3403709
> Berry Bubble and Nibriu
> View attachment 3403713
> Fireballs f3View attachment 3403714


Damn.. All your seedlings look BEAUTIFUL and super happy!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

This song gets me sooo amped up.
We shall be victooooorioussss!!!


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

@DST I just seeded two Fireballs tall and short they look really sexy too! 2 weeks to go and something in the tent foxtailed up a new bud under the 600 LOL, they really dig the 600!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Damn.. All your seedlings look BEAUTIFUL and super happy!


Thanks it has been a little bit tweaking getting a mix right for coco, but the change from organic soil has went well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> @DST I just seeded two Fireballs tall and short they look really sexy too! 2 weeks to go and something in the tent foxtailed up a new bud under the 600 LOL, they really dig the 600!


what did you cross them to?


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

Here is my bag seed f2 keeper #7
I think I will call it soul food for its savory flavor.
   
Edit:
Please excuse the hair in the last pic guys.


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This song gets me sooo amped up.
> We shall be victooooorioussss!!!


Love it used to get lost in it singing and driving my wrecker lol. Okay 600 Club sorry I kept it from ya all it was killing me but screw it I am all in anyway now enjoy, I will hit ya with some more when I get back from runnin around! Go Hard or Go Home Baby!


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

A big beautiful short Engineers Dream, the pain relief I got from the ED is fantastic Doc, hash or flower!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This song gets me sooo amped up.
> We shall be victooooorioussss!!!


I love the emotion. Makes me pumped too. And the way it builds is badass. Been one of my favorites for a while.


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

I think I may be 2 years and one strain away from my signature Strain!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh yeah and this came yesterday
 
New home
 
veg shots
  
Nyc subway


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

I gifted some wifi x alien seeds to a good friend of mine, can't wait to see what he does with them!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> I gifted some wifi x alien seeds to a good friend of mine, can't wait to see what he does with them!


I would love to grow that and Wookie ( wifi x GSC )


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> I gifted some wifi x alien seeds to a good friend of mine, can't wait to see what he does with them!


I saw you had some tangies?
I been wanting that one, how did you get those?
Regs or fems?
In the Crockett packaging too, good find however you did!!!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2015)

Out with the ol, in with the new

Had a little unde 5 oz off 6 so far 4 incredible bulk and 2 purple lemon

Waiting on blue pit and g-13 drying

Also start chopping the 8x4 down tomoz


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

All regulars, I got very blessed this past trip in many ways. Yeah Crockett Family Farms, they had a smoking good show lol see what I did there lol. Such nice people to, I had to give the lovely lady a gift!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 25, 2015)

Qrazy quake x GDP. Sowing to night


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would love to grow that and Wookie ( wifi x GSC )


No worries ever again Doc! It shall make it's way to you I promise!


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

I knew this like 3 days ago and now that I am cataloging I can't for the life of me remember the name for SK X DB from BB. please help so I can move on LOL.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Seems there's been a few nuts of unwantedness in the Club recently. I gave my local coffeeshop a clone of the dog so they could farm out for someone to gorw....by all accounts the first load they got back was full of seed, ffs....not sure what the guy done to it. TBH Herbganji if it's an all out bollox fest then get it out the flower room. If it's the odd pre flower and you feel like a challenge, keep it in there...but it's a risk. If you grow for your own consumption, remove it now.
> 
> And the Fireball F2 I am running seems solid. No sign of any nuts on these fine ladies. Another week or so to go.....
> View attachment 3403822
> ...


Consider yourself lucky then. I had like 2 that didn't' throw nuts. The others threw straight up nuts everywhere, it was nuts with hairs in them. Where did your f2's come from? Mine came from doc and I will deff not be running those again. All the f1's didn't have any issues.....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I saw you had some tangies?
> I been wanting that one, how did you get those?
> Regs or fems?
> In the Crockett packaging too, good find however you did!!!


I've got some too. Tangie, Sour Tangie and Banana Sherbert.....


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> I knew this like 3 days ago and now that I am cataloging I can't for the life of me remember the name for SK X DB from BB. please help so I can move on LOL.


Its SourKushxDeepBlue


----------



## budolskie (Apr 25, 2015)

Ii have a qq x livers in the back that photo of little ones and pk x livers also a cut held back off each


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Its SourKushxDeepBlue


Yes Sir, duh okay I got ya.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 25, 2015)

Cleaned the tents up a were bit very unusual for me I surprised myself. Maybe its because I'm sober now  Also pulled the 4x4 and 2x4 apart so I could stretch them out more now I have a 12x4x7 tent I think if I did my math right
   my plan is to run 3 lights when I switch to bloom 1x250 1x600 1x1000 hopefully I can keep my temps around 81 like they have been so far 
Oh one last thing I also tried to hide all my wires!! Making it look super clean and simple


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Consider yourself lucky then. I had like 2 that didn't' throw nuts. The others threw straight up nuts everywhere, it was nuts with hairs in them. Where did your f2's come from? Mine came from doc and I will deff not be running those again. All the f1's didn't have any issues.....


Don't tell me that I'm running gdpXfirrball now from him as well as fireball f2s and I really hope to not have nuts when the time comes


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Don't tell me that I'm running gdpXfirrball now from him as well as fireball f2s and I really hope to not have nuts when the time comes


I know nothing about the GDP x Fireball, but I do know 90% of my F2's got tossed. I was hoping pulling nuts off would stop it but I was down there everyday. Not worth it in my time when I've got 10 other strains in their trucking right along. 

It's hit and miss with F2's, I honestly think it's the worst generation. I'd rather run F1's all day over F2's. Sure F5 and above is where it's at but ya know we aren't there yet. 

It's not to talk shit on anyone, it's just how it is at times. Not everything is a gem. I did find some really nice F1's though so it wasn't a total wash and I've got more then enough to fill in the spaces


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Consider yourself lucky then. I had like 2 that didn't' throw nuts. The others threw straight up nuts everywhere, it was nuts with hairs in them. Where did your f2's come from? Mine came from doc and I will deff not be running those again. All the f1's didn't have any issues.....


Mmn, they came from me so luck wasn't owt to do with it tbh. The parents were solid, although one of the first phenos (f1s) I ran did have a tendency to throw nuts out at the end. Tis the way with a lot of kush related crosses I feel (there will always be a recessive herm trait lingering in the background). No one has said anything about the beans we have given out as freebies through BB either.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Mmn, they came from me so luck wasn't owt to do with it tbh. The parents were solid, although one of the first phenos (f1s) I ran did have a tendency to throw nuts out at the end. Tis the way with a lot of kush related crosses I feel (there will always be a recessive herm trait lingering in the background). No one has said anything about the beans we have given out as freebies through BB either.


I didn't have any problems with the freebies, I had problems with the F2's from doc.....


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

I love f2's also, you get such a mad mix of crosses in that generation. I guess we'll agree to disagree - F2's for the win


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

That's fine. I like some F2's but I'm working to create a stable generation. I won't release anything until it's at least an F4. I'm looking for consistency. Sure F2's are fun and all but not everyone likes to pheno hunt. Sad to say the majority of the population wants guaranteed success rates and get what they see in a picture.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

Sounds like you are you starting a seed company? release....if so, any reason you are running Fireballs as there's already a company giving them away as Freebies

and to be fair on Dr, he has only given his stuff out as testers I would assume as he hasn't got a seed company either.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Cleaned the tents up a were bit very unusual for me I surprised myself. Maybe its because I'm sober now  Also pulled the 4x4 and 2x4 apart so I could stretch them out more now I have a 12x4x7 tent I think if I did my math right
> View attachment 3403966 View attachment 3403968 View attachment 3403970 my plan is to run 3 lights when I switch to bloom 1x250 1x600 1x1000 hopefully I can keep my temps around 81 like they have been so far
> Oh one last thing I also tried to hide all my wires!! Making it look super clean and simple


Looking real good brother, we gotta get you something sour to stress that filter now.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Sounds like you are you starting a seed company? release....if so, any reason you are running Fireballs as there's already a company giving them away as Freebies
> 
> and to be fair on Dr, he has only given his stuff out as testers I would assume as he hasn't got a seed company either.


Yes you would be correct. Me and some guys from CO are. I'm running fireballs because all these were popped well before any of this came about. I didn't plan on releasing anything to do with fireballs either so I'm not sure the harm there. 

and as to doc I know they were released as testers. It wasn't to talk shit, it was to share my experience. Probably why I posted this....



giggles26 said:


> It's not to talk shit on anyone, it's just how it is at times. Not everything is a gem. I did find some really nice F1's though so it wasn't a total wash and I've got more then enough to fill in the spaces


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

Chill Giggles, I never said you were talking shit on Dr, I just said to be fair to him....i.e when you run testers there's always gonna be a few duffers. Sounds like your luck just went astray with them. Recessive genes can be great, but they can also be a bitch! or a manbitch in some cases.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That's fine. I like some F2's but I'm working to create a stable generation. I won't release anything until it's at least an F4. I'm looking for consistency. Sure F2's are fun and all but not everyone likes to pheno hunt. Sad to say the majority of the population wants guaranteed success rates and get what they see in a picture.


I had really stable results from DNA/RP. Not sure which fillal generation they are going to, but I know I get whats in the pic like everytime. 

I just like to hunt, its something about the unknown that is appealing to me. For example, I almost never even popped the 2 beans that led to the "soul food" smell that is stinking up my house as I type this. Then, even worse my pick of the litter turned out to be a male and the mom was straight up trash. I mean airy, no branching, a waste of time. I only pollenated it to see what would happen in the f2 generation. Yes every plant was different and I did get a herm, but I also got to experience a whole new smell I have never smelled before in cannibus. Since I kept clones of everything and did a proper hunt I also found a gem.

This all brings me to a question @DST if this bag "sour" female was so terrible and all the desirable traits seems to have been passed from the male. Even tho I did get a herm, would the rest of this pollen be considered worth the time and effort?
100 percent of the tested beans have this new smell. Some stronger than others.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

I am chill bro. I'm not mad. I'm just stating my case. Was never meant to come off as a dick or anything. 

@shishkaboy I love to hunt to bro, I think you guys are misunderstanding me. I love to hunt. It's my fave thing to do and I'll always be doing it. That's how all strains are created but with the way this industry is headed a lot of people don't want to do that. They want to look at a picture put something in the ground and get that result over and over. I'm not saying I agree with it cause I love to hunt but I was offered a huge opportunity and I took it. I'm not doing it for me, I'm doing it for my family. 

Just to show I'm not trying to be a dick, have a some porn of some Jurple lowers day 23....
 
and a Fireball as well....


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

The male sounds like is has a dominant gene controlling smell. If you can cross with a stable female you will probably find what you are looking for. You just need to hunt for that female with dominant genes controlling the flower production, or cross with another strain you feel will provide the solid female genes you need.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I had really stable results from DNA/RP. Not sure which fillal generation they are going to, but I know I get whats in the pic like everytime.
> 
> I just like to hunt, its something about the unknown that is appealing to me. For example, I almost never even popped the 2 beans that led to the "soul food" smell that is stinking up my house as I type this. Then, even worse my pick of the litter turned out to be a male and the mom was straight up trash. I mean airy, no branching, a waste of time. I only pollenated it to see what would happen in the f2 generation. Yes every plant was different and I did get a herm, but I also got to experience a whole new smell I have never smelled before in cannibus. Since I kept clones of everything and did a proper hunt I also found a gem.
> 
> ...


the herm trait may have been in the female you crossed it with......


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2015)

hey shishka did that cut come from across the pond? What is it either way. How exciting.


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2015)

About to pop some headband bag seed,that I got from this Aztec warrior dude....back in the day..& some seeds I got from sicc back in the day...shoreline x's..
 
Blackberry kush x GSOG


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Cookie bagseed black pheno....
Deff OGKB influenced, veg is slow as fuck!
 
But the nugs are on point


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 25, 2015)

Posted my testers. But they where labeled, 3and 4. Lost the email on info, last order. And mixed up 3 and 4 now? So I didnt know what's what? Do know 3 or 4 can be sour kush x deep blue blue or livers x deep blue. I do have 4 or5 females of 3, 4. Will keep posting on the testers. As I will need the same from the crew with mine.

Have, phantom cookies x qq, Jilly bean x qq, GDP xqq, purple kush x qq, ,
Purple cadala


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

ill be watching closely to see how those QQ crosses turn out 209. GL with the whole 3&4 thing. I can have a look for the email if you like? Drop bb a line man.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

What I find amazing is that clones from seed plants can express even more differentiation from the seed plant and can express different flavors and structures.

Most OGK strains I have grown from seed have a few balls low on the stem at the start and then they never appear again in the clones.

My jilly bean from seed smelled like pure honey and oranges. The clone however smelled like Vicks VapoRub! Some of the Jurple seeds have the VapoRub smell. My Jurple is all grapefruit. I crossed her with the Paki male which is super stable and has thick long male flower colas.

The Jilly Paki cross (Jaki) from another jilly clone produced this outstanding male:



He has shown no signs of popping out female parts after heavy stress and he is still puffing out pollen!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

My jurple is all orange and grapefruit. It's very, very fruity. No VapoRub here for me on mine.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Did you take any clones?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did you take any clones?


I have 10 clones of her.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Excellent! Please let us know how they do!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Excellent! Please let us know how they do!


I just threw 2 more in and they are smelling exactly like the mom! I'm excited to see the end. Think she's really gonna put some weight on.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Did you grow her from seed or was she a cutting?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow what a stud you got there Mo!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Cutting from @FLkeys1


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

another Fireball...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Camera is broke  So only cell phone shots for a bit while it gets fixed....


----------



## herbganji (Apr 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This song gets me sooo amped up.
> We shall be victooooorioussss!!!


Museeeee

Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

O life is good these days, just found a surprise I left for my self 6 months ago - Hasssssshy Golden Delicious Goodness that goes by the name Blue Snow Dog F2, I was not pleased with it 6 months ago, DAMN, right, okay, store it just in case, surprise, FUCK YEAH! This week can never end that's it sorry. ROFLOL


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

Fireballs Dream! Tall and short Genome for the best of all the goodness possible!


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 25, 2015)

Just transplanted all my rooted clones to lil pots, transplanted a couple little pots to 1/2gal and took about 30 or so clones from GG#4, BB#3, GSC, and Dairy Queen.

Now, I break out the bong!


Good day to all.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Just transplanted all my rooted clones to lil pots, transplanted a couple little pots to 1/2gal and took about 30 or so clones from GG#4, BB#3, GSC, and Dairy Queen.
> 
> Now, I break out the bong!
> 
> ...


That's a good days work.
Enjoy.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> Fireballs Dream! Tall and short Genome for the best of all the goodness possible!
> View attachment 3404266
> View attachment 3404271


Looking real sticky MD.


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> Thank you sir!


Sir was what I called my father lol.
I'm just Oldman.lol
All kidding aside it looks like your putting up some fire. 
Keep it up.


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Sir was what I called my father lol.
> I'm just Oldman.lol
> All kidding aside it looks like your putting up some fire.
> Keep it up.


See I knew you were cool!


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

And it's funny cause most people call me ASSHOLE! LOL


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

Score easy cleaning no rods.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Sir was what I called my father lol.
> I'm just Oldman.lol
> All kidding aside it looks like your putting up some fire.
> Keep it up.


Nothing wrong with showing our elders respect


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> Score easy cleaning no rods.View attachment 3404362


Nice pistol. Reminds me I need some range time.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

I have not been to the range in years


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you sir it's my concealed carry piece. I love it Springfield XD 9mm, with Talon grips, never slips even in the rain! Yeah I got 10 boxes of range ammo been sittin all winter long.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2015)

Very cool gun breakdown video right here.

https://www.facebook.com/marcosdoval/videos/555746324559928/


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

No Shit! Nope don't know that one, I can two handed butterfly knives though LOL.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hell yea my uncle called and said my camera was fixed! Gonna go grab it and get some decent pics!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> Thank you sir it's my concealed carry piece. I love it Springfield XD 9mm, with Talon grips, never slips even in the rain! Yeah I got 10 boxes of range ammo been sittin all winter long.


I have a CZ P01, and I bought the wife a CZ P07 Duty. Both 9mm. I'm just happy that ammo prices are back down. It was crazy for a bit. There's a .22 conversion kit for my P01 that I want. That would change my range time instantly.


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I have a CZ P01, and I bought the wife a CZ P07 Duty. Both 9mm. I'm just happy that ammo prices are back down. It was crazy for a bit. There's a .22 conversion kit for my P01 that I want. That would change my range time instantly.


Very nice, I was thinking of a nice little pocket sized 380 for the wife, but I will end up carrying it anyway LOL, but yeah prices went through the damn roof, I order most of my ammo online now and have it delivered it's cheaper, and no waiting in line at Walmart for the 9 boxes they put on the truck for the day. Hell my personal protection ammo is like .75 cents a bullet, fuck you no questions buddy ammo's expensive! HA LOL.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> hey shishka did that cut come from across the pond? What is it either way. How exciting.


No, its from the states. The rule I got was to call it just "og kush". So that's what I gotta call it. I will def be keeping you posted as it grows though.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Nothing wrong with showing our elders respect


Not at all, and I appreciate it believe me but I also consider 
us ALL kind of one big extended family and I'm one of the newer
members. Also my skill set is very limited compared to most of you.
Up until three years ago I grew "native" outdoors, put 'em in in early 
summer and go back to see what you have in the fall.


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> No, its from the states. The rule I got was to call it just "og kush". So that's what I gotta call it. I will def be keeping you posted as it grows though.


That reminds me I need to send out a email to OGS - to see if they mind me breeding with their stock, to further my cause.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> Score easy cleaning no rods.View attachment 3404362


My wife has never fired a gun and last Christmas she said she wanted a pistol......the Springfield was what she got and she loves it. For a novice, she's deadly.
She has been practicing with a Ruger 22/45 to build up her confidence. Talk about ammo that is difficult to obtain. The best bets have been gun shows.


cof


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 25, 2015)

moondance said:


> That reminds me I need to send out a email to OGS - to see if they mind me breeding with their stock, to further my cause.



Good man. Commendable.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 25, 2015)

Pulled my 68 out. Just spun it around my street. Has not see day light in a yr. Was great to hit the airbags. And smoke the tires on my 396 big block.


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

O shit Cali nice man. A little project porn then. 78 GP


----------



## moondance (Apr 25, 2015)

550 big block with a blower is what I want in it, like this only add a blower.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Maui....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Don't tell me that I'm running gdpXfirrball now from him as well as fireball f2s and I really hope to not have nuts when the time comes


So far no one has had any trouble and they have been fantastic. inhave 35 going now in veg.@jojodancer10 has grown a shit ton of my beans now those being some of them and @papapayne has a GDB that has fan leaves frosted five inches down them


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Both Swamp Wrecks, wish they were putting out the frost like the Maui


----------



## papapayne (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2015)

@Thundercat 
 
 
Deep dish...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

HAOG, can't wait to flower this bitch


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Looking good! Did ya try any of the things I mentioned for the PM? Oh I think you asked, regular milk. 1 part milk to 2 parts water. Or Potassium Carbonate, which I believe is sold as GreenCure ask @Flaming Pie to read the ingredients in that for us. Pretty sure it contains Potassium Carbonate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

potassium bicarbonate. Way better than milk.

creates a high ph environment that the pm cannot survive.

used in agriculture for pm treatment and prevention.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> HAOG, can't wait to flower this bitch
> View attachment 3404587


That cut is really getting around, that and the sfv seem like they can be obtained by the average closet dude.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

Anyone got any ideas....
I think I may have to go and buy one of these to hang out with my son...






fuk me he's a moving bag of germs (bloody daycare). Been Tom Dick for the last couple of days for the umpteenth time in not so long ffs. Plus it's my throat which puts a stop to most stoner activities...boo! had 1 dab and a bong all day yesterday (god it felt good after those hits)........peace 
DST


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Take ZINC! Blocks all of that shit from getting into your cells.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks Mo but the yins bugs are on some next level shit. I think even the ebola suit would struggle. I eat reasonably healthy. I exercise at least 2 or 3 times a week....but his bugs still boss through. There is one rug rat at day care that is by all accounts the spreader of germs. The whole crew just had hand foot and mouth....which I thought was something only animals get...wtf. Also known as fruit beard I think.


----------



## moondance (Apr 26, 2015)

@DST might want to change day care places if you can, at least with lice you can coat their hair with grease and not have to deal with it everyday. Try increasing your vitamin D input, extra helpings of hand washing all the time.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2015)

DST said:


> Anyone got any ideas....
> I think I may have to go and buy one of these to hang out with my son...
> 
> 
> ...


The reason the wife quit work and stayed home to raise our son. I feel for all the day care parents. It has to be damn rough. Best of luck DST. Constantly being sick is hard.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2015)

DST said:


> Thanks Mo but the yins bugs are on some next level shit. I think even the ebola suit would struggle. I eat reasonably healthy. I exercise at least 2 or 3 times a week....but his bugs still boss through. There is one rug rat at day care that is by all accounts the spreader of germs. The whole crew just had hand foot and mouth....which I thought was something only animals get...wtf. Also known as fruit beard I think.


Got to love them kid bugs.....

It's not really the kids at daycare,but more the toys they play with...
I sent my lil one with that hand spray...

They daycare toys are pure nasty.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> potassium bicarbonate. Way better than milk.
> 
> creates a high ph environment that the pm cannot survive.
> 
> used in agriculture for pm treatment and prevention.


Thanks pie, was pretty sure it was in there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks pie, was pretty sure it was in there.


I use one small scoop to 250ml.

Once a week and I also mist with I when I top.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I use one small scoop to 250ml.
> 
> Once a week and I also mist with I when I top.


Thanks tag @papapayne he's the one who needs it.

Curious what other ingredients are in it though?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Free the frost....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks tag @papapayne he's the one who needs it.
> 
> Curious what other ingredients are in it though?


I believe it 85 % potassium and 15% inert ingredients. It applies very evenly to leaves and does not bead up.

The additives allow it to spread and stick to the surface of the leaves without leaving a residue. 



> *GreenCure*® fully dissolves in water and is easily sprayed on leaves, flowers, stems and branches. The patented formula contains just the right amount of potassium bicarbonate and surfactants so that there is no unsightly residue. It dries quickly and it dries clean. Vegetables can be harvested within 1 hour of spraying. (See complete mixing and use instructions)
> 
> It spreads out evenly over leaves and provides complete coverage. Since "prevention is the best medicine" it is wise to apply *GreenCure*® at the first sign of disease or even when environmental conditions are favorable to mildew.*GreenCure*® kills mildew on contact and provides up to 2 weeks of preventive protection.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.johnnyseeds.com/assets/information/9704_greencure_label.pdf

^label for green cure . It treats and prevents a wide range of diseases. I have sprayed up until harvest (at the correct dosage) with no adverse effects. Just make sure to give the plant time to absorb all before turning lights back on. 

http://www.greencure.net/common_questions_about_greencure.asp

Website^ for use on tobacco it says


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

@Flaming Pie thanks!!!! I'm sure the inert ingredients are just what allow it to stick to the surface, the same idea as when you do it with just the Potassium carbonate.

It's 1 tbsp potassium carbonate, 1 tsp dish detergent, to 1 gallon of water. It's basically baking soda but has the added benefit of killing the PM. Green Cure is making a killing off some baking soda basically lol....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @Flaming Pie thanks!!!! I'm sure the inert ingredients are just what allow it to stick to the surface, the same idea as when you do it with just the Potassium carbonate.
> 
> It's 1 tbsp potassium carbonate, 1 tsp dish detergent, to 1 gallon of water. It's basically baking soda but has the added benefit of killing the PM. Green Cure is making a killing off some baking soda basically lol....


Baking soda is sodium bicarbonate. Green cure is potassium bicarbonate. Big difference.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

Also depending on the soap, you could be leaving toxins or residue on the leaf surface.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.ecofruit.net/2010/60_SC_M_Wenneker_J_Kanne_S366bis370.pdf

^study. Potassium bicarbonate no adverse affects and EXTREMELY effective at controlling and eliminating PM. Soap does not spread evenly across the leaf surface, allowing mold/mildew to survive.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.betriebsmittelliste.ch/fileadmin/documents/de/hifu/stellungnahmen/potassium_bicarbonate_organic.pdf


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Baking soda is sodium bicarbonate. Green cure is potassium bicarbonate. Big difference.


_Potassium bicarbonate_- Similar to baking soda, this has the unique advantage of actually eliminating powdery mildew once it’s there. Potassium bicarbonate is a contact fungicide which kills the powdery mildew spores quickly. In addition, it’s approved for use in organic growing.

I never said they were the same. I said basically the same. They are very similar. Also I said dish detergent, not dish soap. Huge difference....

It's cool I'll continue with how I do it and you can continue to pay GreenCure


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Puff the Cherry Dragon......


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2015)

I absolutely love what I'm learning this morning.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't even used a 1/4 of the jar on 3 grows. It goes a long way and requires no mixing.

Just trying to help spread info. Hope I didn't come across as snobby.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I haven't even used a 1/4 of the jar on 3 grows. It goes a long way and requires no mixing.
> 
> Just trying to help spread info. Hope I didn't come across as snobby.


I know. I'm not trying to come across as snobby either. I'm just sharing too.

Sorry guys. Carry on. Here how about some Tahoe to smooth it over...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I absolutely love what I'm learning this morning.


I love learning.

At times it can annoy people tho. I like to understand everything. Be it the repairs I am getting on my cars or the asking why all the time lol.

The more I understand the more comfortable I feel.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I absolutely love what I'm learning this morning.


I should add then, sulfur burners are nice but they can cause more problems then good. You don't want to breathe that shit as it's very bad and you don't want any exhaust on while it's running. Stay out of the room until it's all clear. The other problem is that sulfur gets in EVERYTHING and can cause warranty issues, ie. a/c's and such. They are good but they have down sides as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

@jigfresh since you said you want to learn this morning. Make some of this and your plants will thank you over and over. Ask @genuity I know he uses Bokashi for sure, not sure about EM1 for him though. Good shit, good shit bro.

Aloha thumbs and friends. I am back to give one of my biggest secrets away, it is my own homemade root inoculate or EM™/BAM(beneficial active microorganism) made with rice water, milk and sugar. There are many shelf bought version for ridiculous pricing, for those with the little know how to make ones own. House & Garden makes Root Accelerator,Hygrozyme, Sensizyme, Advanced Nutrients Voodoo Juice are some of the high priced products that my own home culture works as well as or even in some cases has even worked better. I know many growers that would not even think of culturing their own or even would have the know how to, but I offer you my knowledge for your own frugal organic gardening purposes. Not to mention how I have talked about recycling and composting with worms, now I will introduce you to the Japanese form of Bokashi Composting or fermenting and how to make your own home made cheap alternative Bokashi Buckets and Bokashi mix.


*Wikipedia:*

*Effective Microorganisms*, aka *EM Technology*, is a trademarked term now commonly used to describe a proprietary blend of 3 or more types of predominantly anaerobic organisms that was originally marketed as EM-1™ Microbial Inoculate but is now marketed by a plethora of companies under various names, each with their own proprietary blend. “EM™ Technology” uses a laboratory cultured mixture of microorganisms consisting mainly oflactic acid bacteria, purple bacteria, and yeast which co-exist for the benefit of whichever environment they are introduced, as has been claimed by the various em-like culture purveyors. It is reported[1] to include:


Lactic acid bacteria:* Lactobacillus plantarum*; L. casei; Streptococcus Lactis.
Photosynthetic bacteria: Rhodopseudomonas palustris; Rhodobacter sphaeroides.
Yeast: Saccharomyces cerevisiae; Candida utilis (no longer used) (usually known as Torula, Pichia Jadinii).
Actinomycetes (no longer used in the formulas): Streptomyces albus; S. griseus.
Fermenting fungi (no longer used in the formulas): Aspergillus oryzae; Mucor hiemalis.
The concept of ‘Friendly Microorganisms’ was developed by Japanese horticulturist Teruo Higa, from the University of the Ryukyus in Okinawa Prefecture|Okinawa, Japan. He reported in the 1970s that a combination of approximately 80 different microorganisms is capable of positively influencing decomposing organic matter such that it reverts into a ‘life promoting’ process. Higa invokes a ‘dominance principle’ to explain the effects of his ‘Effective Microorganisms’. He claims that three groups of microorganisms exist: ‘positive microorganisms’ (regeneration), ‘negative microorganisms’ (decomposition, degeneration), ‘opportunist microorganisms’. In every medium (soil, water, air, the human intestine), the ratio of ‘positive’ and ‘negative’ microorganisms is critical, since the opportunist microorganisms follow the trend to regeneration or degeneration. Therefore, Higa believes that it is possible to positively influence the given media by supplementing with _positive_ microorganisms.

http://www.hawaiihealingtree.org/how-to-make-your-own-em-1-inoculant-and-bokashi/


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2015)

Earth Juice pH up is 99.9% potassium bicarbonate. You can also probably buy a bag of potassium bicarbonate from JR Peters website cheap.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Earth Juice pH up is 99.9% potassium bicarbonate. You can also probably buy a bag of potassium bicarbonate from JR Peters website cheap.


That's exactly what I do is buy it in bulk!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2015)

Some Strawberry Blue qwiso! Washed both cars this morning, and yard work will be done later this evening. Definitely some *get shit done *smoke


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Do you ever press any of that @Figgy


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Do you ever press any of that @Figgy


I was thinking of pressing this run. I rolled some of this up into a ball to dab. It bubbles nicely.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I was thinking of pressing this run. I rolled some of this up into a ball to dab. It bubbles nicely.


Rosin that bitch! I bet you will really love it lol. 

You ever used Everclear instead of iso? I think @DST does it that way, Eerl or something I think it's called.

@curious old fart could probably give us the video to it. I remember it had some sweet music lol


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

good time on the earth juice! I looked for some but didn't know specifically what brands or where it would be. Gonna go pick some up


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Rosin that bitch! I bet you will really love it lol.
> 
> You ever used Everclear instead of iso? I think @DST does it that way, Eerl or something I think it's called.
> 
> @curious old fart could probably give us the video to it. I remember it had some sweet music lol


It was titled Sqerl, but I an unable to find it.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

@curious old fart oh well thanks man! At least I know the name now so maybe I'll be able to find it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Some Strawberry Blue qwiso! Washed both cars this morning, and yard work will be done later this evening. Definitely some *get shit done *smoke
> View attachment 3405017


Very nice man! This is what PapaPayne and me did yesterday


----------



## herbganji (Apr 26, 2015)

I just need to take the time for a quick shout out. Paradigm gardens in madison, wisconsin is a fucking awesome place. The people are incredibly helpful and I got some gear I'm excited to try out. Roots organics soil and nutrients. I love Wisconsin haha.

Yummy


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 26, 2015)

New learning for me, been buying Can 33's on ebay, noticed both the 33's and the 66 appears to have been opened and possibly recharged , I guess you get what you pay for. So based on that I took two older 33's cut about a 5 inch whole in the bottom and connected them together, voila a working 66 with double the capability as the 33.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

picked up some green cure and sprayed every single plant top to bottom


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> picked up some green cure and sprayed every single plant top to bottom


Hell yea they were open I guess!
That hash is still wet so I put it in the fridge to finish the dry till I press it.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

Yea I tried to smoke a bowl of it, wasn't quite dry enough.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love learning.
> 
> At times it can annoy people tho. I like to understand everything. Be it the repairs I am getting on my cars or the asking why all the time lol.
> 
> The more I understand the more comfortable I feel.


I feel the same way, like to understand things, but lately finding folks feel we are questioning what they do not why and what drove them to doing that vs. . There are several places on can no longer visit because I questioned why they did something(sometimes while yelling), in my case its older age.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

You certainly didnt offend me flaming pie. I got thick skin! I am here to learn, and having those documents man, that made a huge difference. I picked up green cure, mixed and sprayed it on every plant. I know the PM is established on those 3 plants, do you think there is saving them? or is this a situation I need to cut and cut my loses? I have never had PM Like this before...occasionally see it on a few leaves, but never on all these. Funny thing is, this is first cycle with a dehumidifier.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Well looks like this week I'm gonna be putting an ac vent in the flower room. Temps are a little higher then I'd like and I'm afraid summer will be worse....


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

For those that have used that stuff green cure, does it really knock pm down? is it effective enough to be able to keep the plants up another week or should I just be thinking chop?

@giggles26 @Flaming Pie


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> For those that have used that stuff green cure, does it really knock pm down? is it effective enough to be able to keep the plants up another week or should I just be thinking chop?
> 
> @giggles26 @Flaming Pie


I've never used it but I have used Potassium Carbonate and it worked great. I'm guessing it should work the same since it's 85% Potassium carbonate but I can't say for sure.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

did it destroy the mold, or just minimize the spread? How advanced was your case? how did the bud turn out after? Smokable or hash?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> You certainly didnt offend me flaming pie. I got thick skin! I am here to learn, and having those documents man, that made a huge difference. I picked up green cure, mixed and sprayed it on every plant. I know the PM is established on those 3 plants, do you think there is saving them? or is this a situation I need to cut and cut my loses? I have never had PM Like this before...occasionally see it on a few leaves, but never on all these. Funny thing is, this is first cycle with a dehumidifier.


http://www.els.net/WileyCDA/ElsArticle/refId-a0021263.html 

^good read on powdery mildew. Try not to research much on cannabis sites for information on plants. Or at the very least cross check the information with a scientific article/gardening article. The unfortunate side affect of cannabis being illegal is the mass spread of misinformation.

Powdery mildew travels in spore form to land on a living host and then draws nutrients from the epidermal layer of plant tissue to create more spores. It is everywhere outside, inside and on your clothes walls etc. 

The only way to fight them is to make their home ( the host plants' epidermis) inhabitable. Some people will say that PM is inside the plant (systemic) . However the spores never invade further than the epidermis. They do not travel through the plant like water or gases do. The only form of travel for powdery mildew is A) releasing spores to travel by wind or B) spreading out with mycelium (threads) on the surface of the plant tissue.

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/garden/02902.html

Powdery mildew can survive on dead plant material in a dormant state as well. The spores are always around just dormant and waiting to land on a dry leaf with a high ambient humidity. So it is always important to dispose of debris/trimmings.


Your plants look to be at the harvest point. I would identify the plants that are infected and those that are not. (some strains have a high resistance to PM and other molds) Taking pictures with the lights off will help you close in on the worst plants. 

If you can get another spray in before the harvest (and you are sure that your ambient humidity is low enough 35-40%) I would do that. 

After spraying (and killing all that it contacts) I would manually remove all infected material. Leaves, stems, and any buds that have sugar leaves infected. Dispose of them. If you see infected sugar leaves it is likely that the mycellium threads have grown into the bud.

Increase airflow by removing any foliage against the tent wall, within the dense center of the plant, and any leaves that are in tight quarters with each other.

Spray down the plants again until there is runoff (dripping). Do not be afraid to mist the buds. It will not affect the flavor or hurt the trichomes as long as you are using the correct dosage. Try to get the plant from the underside as well. Both sides of the leaves. It is important to get all the angles.

I use 1 small scoop to 250cc. Follow the instructions on the jar and do not exceed the 2 tbsp per gallon.

While harvesting, take time (before setting aside to dry) to examine the buds under a loupe. Look for thread like fuzz. If a bud is suspect, dispose of it. 

I'm not going to sugar coat it. This will hurt your harvest. I lost a good third to powdery mildew 4 grows back. My circulation fans had been plugged into the wrong side of the timer and was off during the dark cycle.

In the future, air circulation and a preventative spray down once a week will give you peace of mind. You may want to set up a few extra hygrometers to see if there are any areas of high humidity in your tent or directly outside of your passive air intakes. I discovered my basement window was leaking air and sealed that up tight as a virgin's ass with great stuff. You may find a surprise too.

Plants leaning against the side of the tent (some tents sink in alot when closed. Look at your plants through the viewing window.), leaning against eachother or just dense overlap of leaves can be dangerous. Try to stake or tie up colas so they don't touch the sides of the tent. Trim leaves on the outside of the tent. 

Keep good airflow above and below your canopy. Fans blowing across a leaf surface will lower the humidity and temperature around that leaf. An extra fan uses very little electricity. 3-5 bucks a month in electricity is nothing compared to a loss of a third of your harvest. 

After harvest and clearing out your tent it would probably be a good idea to spray everything down with 3% hydrogen peroxide. Unplug your fans and mist them as well. (give them half a day to dry out) It also couldn't hurt to throw your carbon filter cover in the washer.

Low humidity, good air flow and preventative sprays. If the environment is hostile to Powdery Mildew, it will not grow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry it took me so long. I was thinking carefully and trying to cite my sources. Still looking for that greenhouse airflow article..

Edit: I think i found it.

https://hrt.msu.edu/Energy/Notebook/pdf/Sec3/Horizontal_Air_Flow_by_Bartok.pdf


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

thanks, that was a very awesome explanation. I think my best bet is to just get them pulled, sort out the good from the bad, and double down on vigilance


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

sucks having 2 hurt harvests in a row, but such is life


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> thanks, that was a very awesome explanation. I think my best bet is to just get them pulled, sort out the good from the bad, and double down on vigilance


No problem. I know how stressful it can be and it was a bitch to track down the correct information back then. 

Just roll a joint, accept what is, and move forward. 

If you ever need help or advice in the future use the @ tag and I will see it.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 26, 2015)

@giggles26 I'm thinking about getting a portable ac...I have a question though and this is to anyone who knows...

Should I put the ac in the tent and have the exhaust going out one of the vent holes or have the ac out the tent blowing cold air in the room the tent is inside ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @giggles26 I'm thinking about getting a portable ac...I have a question though and this is to anyone who knows...
> 
> Should I put the ac in the tent and have the exhaust going out one of the vent holes or have the ac out the tent blowing cold air in the room the tent is inside ?


Both will work if you put it in the tent you can add co2 more effectively.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2015)

The TV show, High Profits, about the Colorado mj business has just started on CNN.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> The TV show, High Profits, about the Colorado mj business has just started on CNN.
> 
> 
> cof


It's been recording for me  

Will watch it later tonight.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Come on start stacking girl, I know you want to...


----------



## bicit (Apr 26, 2015)

Probably an over asked question, but I may as well post it. What metal halide do you guy's recommend with the best bang:buck ratio? I have a digital galaxy ballast, the older, non-ventilated, non-adjustable kind.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well looks like this week I'm gonna be putting an ac vent in the flower room. Temps are a little higher then I'd like and I'm afraid summer will be worse....


did mine last week, expecting 101 tomorrow


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Both will work if you put it in the tent you can add co2 more effectively.


Only issue with putting in tent is the size and still need to exhaust hot air from ac. with limited length on the exhaust hose, at least for mine. I put mine outside tent and keep room to about 74, other big issue with portable AC is that most if not all the fan runs when the compressor is not on, also sometimes the drain doesn’t work as well as expected, so put whole thing in a container. Just my two cents.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> did mine last week, expecting 101 tomorrow


It's something I've been needing to do. It will be nice though. I wanna add Co2 next...


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

bicit said:


> Probably an over asked question, but I may as well post it. What metal halide do you guy's recommend with the best bang:buck ratio? I have a digital galaxy ballast, the older, non-ventilated, non-adjustable kind.


For me I spend for the flower bulbs Ushio opti-red 600, My plants seem to like the 11 dollar ones and I use a 250 revolt digi ballast. All under 1 250 MH they freakin love it, parabolic hood!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

Koningsdag today in NL>>
http://www.iamsterdam.com/nl/uit-in-amsterdam/uit/koningsdag/agenda/koningsdagfeesten


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2015)

Lots going on then today looks like.


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

What Up 600 Club, what a fun fun fun time my life has turned into just unreal, I am loving it. Thought I would share a little wake and bake porn with ya all this morning. Make it a day boyz and girlz your can never get this one back! O the Sticky Fingers I am going to have. BASH 6 month cure from Oregon Green Seed Company!

Then we have the first stressed out Psycho Killer mmmmmmm lenony goodness, Breeders Boutique! The mom is happy and healthy!

Off to get some needed work caught up on the bedrooms to prepare for this weekends festivities. Do you 600 always!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 27, 2015)

The girls this morning and my next go around started

Yummy


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2015)

Well after 4 hours chopping yesterday and 4-5 today I cant wait to weigh up end of week,
Purple lemon


Blue dream


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well after 4 hours chopping yesterday and 4-5 today I cant wait to weigh up end of week,
> Purple lemon
> View attachment 3405906
> 
> Blue dreamView attachment 3405907


Yeah Buddy! Very nice job, I am right there with you man, watching almost hourly LOL for when I want to chop the tent down, but I got wallers coming in in 4 days!


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

On a personal note i ain't seen no damn yoga pants since the Cup, might have to go for a walk today!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

that plemon plant is massive man, nice work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> Then we have the first stressed out Psycho Killer mmmmmmm lenony goodness, Breeders Boutique! The mom is happy and healthy!
> View attachment 3405885


Like lemon pledge, lemon or more real lemon?


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

Like biting into a lemon rind and all on the in and out Baby! Very smooth too!


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

umm I seeded it with the ED too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

sounds like a good plan! the ED's i potted up by far and away had more roots than any of the others


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

@Don Gin and Tin 5 ED's and 3 bushy ass PK's


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

The inner ring is the seeded girls finishing up under the 600. Thank you Sir!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

man that's hard to swallow all those heads filled with seed but fair play those look pretty sweet!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2015)

I pop down back end of the week or start of next with a sample don.... I must had shit pip of the pit like as for looks but tastes like the dog but growth on the 2 I kept didnt please me like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

shame man, you got more to pop aye?

belter man your a star, still ok for bit more when it's reet?


----------



## Figgy (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like a good plan! the ED's i potted up by far and away had more roots than any of the others


I noticed this last round with the EDs. Stellar root growth compared to all others when up potting.


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

Only the 6 in the center are seeded the rest is all buds!


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey Don take a quick look when u get a sec, partners page, i got a little surprise for ya. Hit up TkufoS!


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

Gotta go walk the wife LOL, all rigged up


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2015)

rough neighborhood?....are you in Detroit?


cof


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

CLOSE yeah, north of there in a big way. But it's funny cause I get that reaction all the time! i use to drive around at night with 50,000 worth of equipment so I needed a little insurance.


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

The yoga pants are out!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 27, 2015)

I have jeans on, but to each his own. Lol


----------



## bicit (Apr 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> For me I spend for the flower bulbs Ushio opti-red 600, My plants seem to like the 11 dollar ones and I use a 250 revolt digi ballast. All under 1 250 MH they freakin love it, parabolic hood!
> View attachment 3405655


I use MH for the full cycle. It works well enough for my skill level. I'm not as concerned with weight as much as quality.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have jeans on, but to each his own. Lol


Just got a mental pic of moondance rocking some yoga pants shirtless with the pistols hanging. Definitely would NOT be messin' with that dude walking the streets!


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Just got a mental pic of moondance rocking some yoga pants shirtless with the pistols hanging. Definitely would NOT be messin' with that dude walking the streets!


O shit you did it now Ill have to buy a piar and hit you with a pic in like a month after you forgot Haha. Hell the white baby elephant would scare anyone before they saw me strapped ROFLOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

bicit said:


> I use MH for the full cycle. It works well enough for my skill level. I'm not as concerned with weight as much as quality.


Cool brother, I started on cfl's and floros, still run floros for some things but MH and HP for me bare bulb Vertical changed me for life!


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

I am more of a sweat pants guy as you seen, but a good friend of mine is obsessed with the yoga pants buts, I enjoy the whole packaging but you go boy!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just a lil flower power....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2015)

The purple is coming soon, I see it starting


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

Alright well it seems to have come sooner than I expected but such is life. Off to the garden for the evening!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2015)

@genuity this girl smells like burnt popcorn. I'm thinking this is the girl I was looking for. She's stinking up the veg room.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

that is the BEST lil hash hitting style bong.
on my 4th run with my new boldt bubble bags and 6.4 oz of Fireball bud. had a some minor setbacks like warm water , clogging , loose threads in my hash,the 160 bag was in the middle and the 74 was the worker bag f or my second run. . set me back


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2015)

The wife and I've got a nice lil bong like that @Dr.Amber Trichome.

I can't do the fireball no more. I'm getting too old lol. Matter of fact my bday is in 27 days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

happy Birthday giggles, I will do that shot for you pal!


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice.....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like you still got a nice haul for your troubles!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah? that's cool..
here is a shot for you GIGGLES!!!
this is the look that tells me im done with this hash run , deLISH foamy yumminess.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks @Dr.Amber Trichome I can feel the burn from here......


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2015)

Thats what I was doing new years day 

Somewhere ESPN has pictures to prove it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

chop chop chop. this takes time.
then the long hot press.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

Set my alarm for 420am which I thought fitting....sitting on the plane now....fuk the red eye. Hopefully soon I'll not need to keep getting on planes to water plants lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

that sounds so rock star. I LOVE IT!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2015)

well, you could move to the growing area.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

I am not sure Mrs D would be too impressed cof. Lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

Catch you later folks. Time for flight mode,noise cancelling headphones and a little zzzzzz.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 27, 2015)

@Dr.Amber Trichome After you hot press, is it dab-able?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

lol, wah? no, I don't think so.
I will place it my Jack Herer jar, seal it up with dark wrap and bury it in the back yard to cure.
@papapayne , oh is it EVER!


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 27, 2015)

moondance said:


> CLOSE yeah, north of there in a big way. But it's funny cause I get that reaction all the time! i use to drive around at night with 50,000 worth of equipment so I needed a little insurance.



Moondance,

You're in Michigan?!?

I just moved farther from the D and closer to Ann Arbor.

If you're in the area we should get together sometime!


----------



## moondance (Apr 27, 2015)

Wifey says lemon pledge.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2015)

and wha La! FIREBALL HASH
the pressing did turn it to a much nicer beach sand color!!!
Heres lookin at you Jack, put this is your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2015)

Dr that looks lovely, 
Got the 3x3 full again after a clean straight on 12/12 from a few days out cloner 

Gona get 4 plemon and 4 strawberry cush ready for the 8x4 being dry and a quick clean.... that if none my fb x sc are female.. fingers crossed


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shame man, you got more to pop aye?
> 
> belter man your a star, still ok for bit more when it's reet?


No pits to pop, mind the smoke is lovely of my little one just wasnt much off them maybe 6 and still the g-13 to sort the day, so maybe bout 6 in a half off the last 8 straight out cloner and flowerd for 50 days just ower

And ii bit more m8 when sorted, there looks the most of the lemon aswell


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Well I guess I'll share too then, just harvested these 8 in 20 min, plus photo time 2 hrs and 20 min LOL.
O first off the Stem and Cut open stem on the PK @Don Tin and Gin - inner bud shot too. 4x4 tent, 600 Ushio Opti-Red, Jacks Classic, Max Sea, Cal/Mag whore lol, 11/13 (Thank you DJ Short!) Fed once a week / feed /water held for 24 hrs in saucers before saucers dried out, last 3 weeks just cal mag water. - perfect cloudy - .


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry shaky shot. I had a feeling when I flowered them so I took a cut from this one right here, and shes okay, small but alive and in the 600 now!

I take 0 credit for this right here folks - I want to be perfectly clear, I just grew it!


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Dr that looks lovely,
> Got the 3x3 full again after a clean straight on 12/12 from a few days out cloner View attachment 3406388
> 
> Gona get 4 plemon and 4 strawberry cush ready for the 8x4 being dry and a quick clean.... that if none my fb x sc are female.. fingers crossed


Lookin tight Bud, nice job! I like it all nice and spotless.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Skunk Wrecked Widows seeded by ED. Just a little green left in the tips of the seeds so 1 week away, wow she is swelling hard too sweet, most times I cant really see them after i take the shot, and upload them all big like, you know.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Moondance,
> 
> You're in Michigan?!?
> 
> ...


You Hash Bash son of a bitch! Barbecue at my place in a few months, after the work is done and were rolling!


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry 600 I am not trying to take over just fucking excited as hell to be going to curing stage in 3-4 days and I'll have ED meds in about a month or 2. Thank you to anyone involved in putting this Fine Ass Bitch together these are for you, grown in the same conditions as the Psycho Killer, I give you Engineers Dream from Breeders Boutique!


and 1 of the other 5

Thank you ever so much for these meds, this Strain's Genetics will never be lost, either will the Lemon Pledge Psycho Killer!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 28, 2015)

moondance them are some purrty girls..bbq..few months ????  I can damn near taste the trichs from those pics.....nice pics bro


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

@a senile fungus - damn dude did you get fucking lucky! I would have smoked the last of this first cured Psycho Killer. I am getting some new stash cans in to test the quality. I put the jar away so I don't touch it, and when they come in I will stash the stash out of my hands, well pipe lol. Totally enough left to get us all wrecked good though! MD


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2015)

No body canna cross it !


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> Sorry 600 I am not trying to take over just fucking excited as hell to be going to curing stage in 3-4 days and I'll have ED meds in about a month or 2. Thank you to anyone involved in putting this Fine Ass Bitch together these are for you, grown in the same conditions as the Psycho Killer, I give you Engineers Dream from Breeders Boutique!
> View attachment 3406406
> View attachment 3406407
> and 1 of the other 5
> ...


Might have some rogue beans, looks like an open nanner in the second shot.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> @a senile fungus - damn dude did you get fucking lucky! I would have smoked the last of this first cured Psycho Killer. I am getting some new stash cans in to test the quality. I put the jar away so I don't touch it, and when they come in I will stash the stash out of my hands, well pipe lol. Totally enough left to get us all wrecked good though! MD



Hell yeah man.

Ever smoked the glue?


I'll have to bring some by. I may have some WW ready by then too


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2015)

Damn fireballs F1s in veg be making me put a filter in there. 

They're stinking up my whole house!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2015)

Dog


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Might have some rogue beans, looks like an open nanner in the second shot.


not a seed in it bud. that is a bud shoot, I went and looked in to it with a magnifier. 11/13 brings out the best.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hell yeah man.
> 
> Ever smoked the glue?
> 
> ...


Truthfully no, I have not been in the general scene around here for at least 10 years. When I went looking for something when I got hurt, nothing was up to par here. Dried out crap, just grown to make rent. So I look forward to meeting up and seeing what the reals is in our hood! Sorry ya all but going up north is the shit! Used to have a vacation spot in Alpena.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

The wifey and I actually got married right on the dream cruise route, her mom's was in SJ hospital so right I the atrium with the choicest lead sleds cruising in the background, I had to turn away wasn't concentrating. Holy hell look at that blown TA Oppps sorry hon. Lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Well guys and galls, at this point I have revealed a few things about myself, but I have a personal note for anyone who used to know me in person. Just due to the fact that it could be figured out ( I really don't care) I am in a medically legal state, and not doing anything illegal. 

You all used to know me, you left me in the dirt, you left me for DEAD, your DEAD to me, don't look my way, don't come down my street, you were my family. Never Again, I know who my Family is! I told ya all once, you fuck me over I will knock you the fuck out. Well guess what don't come around! MD

Okay 600 Club sorry about that just had to be said - What the hell is up with you all today- Sun is shinning - birds are singing - another awesome day to be alive, make it the best day you can boys and girls I love ya.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2015)

@moondamce you're cool in my book. Don't trip on people who left you for dead. We all have a past, but the best part is it's the PAST. We all have done dumb shit but hey it makes us who we are today.

Have a great day bro. I'm headed to town and then gonna work out in the garden and get some corn planted.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @moondamce you're cool in my book. Don't trip on people who left you for dead. We all have a past, but the best part is it's the PAST. We all have done dumb shit but hey it makes us who we are today.
> 
> Have a great day bro. I'm headed to town and then gonna work out in the garden and get some corn planted.


Hold up Giggle I am in no way tripping bro I am protecting my Family plain and simple. My wife, my 4 kids(3 dogs lol) and my personal friends. I am based in reality and know what these people could do. I am making a statement to them only. I am in the best place I have ever been, I am Happier than I have ever been. Not Trippin bud - Warning - that all.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hold up Giggle I am in no way tripping bro I am protecting my Family plain and simple. My wife, my 4 kids(3 dogs lol) and my personal friends. I am based in reality and know what these people could do. I am making a statement to them only. I am in the best place I have ever been, I am Happier than I have ever been. Not Trippin bud - Warning - that all.


Woah bro I think you took what I said completely wrong. Maybe I worded it wrong idk but yea.

Or maybe I took your post wrong. Either way you're cool with me.

I'm headed for a walk with the wife you have yourself a good day.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 28, 2015)

Alright guys, started a new job last week, back to building and loving it, although the 9/10 hour days grafting has shown me I am not as fit as I used to be lol. 

Weighed my last lot last night, just a smidge over 18 off my 600. Was hoping for more but first grow in new house, half the space I used to grow in and too many different strains. Dropping from 12 plants/strains to 9 for my next run which I am already behind with lol.

So far only had a few tasters, silver kush, green crack (hso) and my mates blueberry x exo cheese cross. The bbx exo cheese pheno I have is my holy grail of bud. I've been trying to contact my mate who did the cross to get smoke to him and find out about the lineage of the blueberry, found out he sadly passed away last month.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that about your friend. And you are still hitting a good return on a 600 with 18.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Sorry to hear that about your friend. And you are still hitting a good return on a 600 with 18.


Thanks DST. 

Aye its a good yield and the quality is there, just, well even the mrs looked a little disappointed with the total lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

Ooh theres a lot i could reply to with that but i am saying nothing....her in doors is always right. Pull yer finger out and get better yields toute suite lol.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 28, 2015)

, nah shes cool, just a bit spoilt after 40 + off 2x600 for a few years. We both had estimates and were way off em lol. Watch me now get less on the next grow lol


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

I know the feeling, I have gone from gpw on 2 6's to fuk all per watt of late, lol...I believe its directly proportionate to the love you give them and I have been a bad parent of late....so much going on, juggling with a hand tied behind my back lol. On the other hand, my son is a cracker and now going through the 18 month meltdown phase as he frustrates himself with being unable to express his wants and desires.....there maybe trouble ahead (well, for at least the next year anyway, haha)


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2015)

sorry to hear about your friend number four.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2015)

Christened the new smoker yesterday with a couple racks of ribs  girlfriend did some homemade BBQ sauce, came out fantastic.

All the beer after 4hrs may have had something to do with it but I feel these were the best I've ever made/had.... Gonna be a good summer!





Leftovers for lunch.



I'll be sure to get cooking action pics next time,,, gonna do some pork shoulder,,, can't wait to do some chicken on here too.


Busy busy on the ranch, weather has been fantastic.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 28, 2015)

@DST Yeah read on here that you've been travelling around a lot, plants do like to be noticed and appreciated while growing l find.
Great age that, next few years he will keep you on your toes lol, eyes in the back of your head sometimes is not enough . I had so much fun hanging with my daughter when she was born I gave up work and we had boy within two years. They are 8 and 6 now and I love listening to their thoughts and out look on life. 

@jig, thanks, I'm just thankful for the times we hung out, swapped music, bud, played guitars. Its pretty good that in 20 years a bad word or feeling never happened.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 28, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Christened the new smoker yesterday with a couple racks of ribs  girlfriend did some homemade BBQ sauce, came out fantastic.
> 
> All the beer after 4hrs may have had something to do with it but I feel these were the best I've ever made/had.... Gonna be a good summer!
> 
> ...


Spot on ribs there bro!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2015)

Pic from a few days ago, but at 24 days and having to start tying up already I'm okay with that


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 28, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Shit... Great to see u around! How's the day job?


Man between school and work my head is spinning like beetlejuice. I'm 2 weeks away from finishing school but they are breaking ground on my new wing of my facility in 4 weeks. I just met with a company about transferring my whole place including the new wing to LED's. There's grants that will cover most of the up-front cost and the rest will be saved in energy. I do love my job though, it's very rewarding and I get to pay back for some of my shortcomings from my youth. My only problem is my housekeeping and laundry staff, people just don't like to do the shitty jobs for shitty pay(literally).


----------



## Figgy (Apr 28, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> Man between school and work my head is spinning like beetlejuice. I'm 2 weeks away from finishing school but they are breaking ground on my new wing of my facility in 4 weeks. I just met with a company about transferring my whole place including the new wing to LED's. There's grants that will cover most of the up-front cost and the rest will be saved in energy. I do love my job though, it's very rewarding and I get to pay back for some of my shortcomings from my youth. My only problem is my housekeeping and laundry staff, people just don't like to do the shitty jobs for shitty pay(literally).


About half of my days working I'm wishing I had a rewarding job regardless of the loss of money. The other half of my days I'm thankful I get payed what I do, because it's the only thing keeping me employed there. You are very fortunate to enjoy your line of work, and have that sense of reward for doing it. And early grats on finishing school


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 28, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Christened the new smoker yesterday with a couple racks of ribs  girlfriend did some homemade BBQ sauce, came out fantastic.
> 
> All the beer after 4hrs may have had something to do with it but I feel these were the best I've ever made/had.... Gonna be a good summer!
> 
> View attachment 3406703


What does this crystal ball reveal?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What does this crystal ball reveal?



Two racks, then a big bowl for water, then the pit for the coals.... Vents all around. It's a webber smokey mountain, I can fit 4 racks of ribs in this bad boy  There's a BBQ smoke off out here every year, I think I'll enter this year. I attended last year and it was a bit disappointing for this southern boy,,, I could prob take home the blue ribbon!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2015)

We got nothin on yalls bbq from down there. You could definitely impress everyone.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We got nothin on yalls bbq from down there. You could definitely impress everyone.



Won't help the competition me being from Louisiana (stepped up my smoking game while living in Texas) and my buddy being from Tennessee... BBQ dream team lol. 
Wish I could share it with you guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Wish I could share it with you guys.


so do we


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

hey club 600!

the 3 plants I harvest (dog x honeybee, Super silver haze x jabbas stash, and Grand daddy balls) are hanging and drying. Did a light trim on them, sorted out the fan leaves and the PM leaves. The damage was not nearly as widespread as I thought, and was pretty contained to the fan leaves and a few inner nugs that should have been cut out after stretch anyways. Overall looks like I will skate through this PM experience wiser without a total loss. From the looks of the way things are drying, looks like I will be getting respectable yields off the first 3 that are down. 

The dog x honeybee is smelling like straight honeysuckle, the ssh x jb is like sour tropical fruit, and the grand daddy balls is just musty funky smell. All 3 are frosty, dense, and looking awesome. 

Anyway, will get pics up soon.

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## Figgy (Apr 28, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Won't help the competition me being from Louisiana (stepped up my smoking game while living in Texas) and my buddy being from Tennessee... BBQ dream team lol.
> Wish I could share it with you guys.


That's a killer BBQ competition team right there!


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 28, 2015)

When did this turn into a smoking thread? In addition to the green stuff I love smoking' & grillin'
Last Xmas

Jerky a few weeks ago....

Summer time salmon & tuna bellies

Super Bowl Goodies, Moink Balls, ABT's (Stuffed Jalapenos), Fatties


Smoke on brothers 
Beer Belly


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2015)

Hot dog that's some awesome smoke pr0n! Yuuuuuuum!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2015)

damn... I'm so hungry now. I'm on my way to your place for the next BBQ beer belly. . That looks so good.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm out grilling some brauts,dogs and burgers. Enjoying this beautiful weather!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 28, 2015)

Confirmed both Blueberry Crisps are females! 4.5 weeks from germination.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 28, 2015)

Had my first day of work at the hydro shop today.

Its the first time I've been happy as hell all day at work, and happy about where I'm working. Its also a brew shop/wine making shop/cheese making shop, so I get to learn how to do all of those things too.

Goooood shit


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3407000


Is this a strain that u are working with?
I have a cookies bagseed that have small calyx's and have those round leaves at the crown.
Is this a genetic trait?


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Had my first day of work at the hydro shop today.
> 
> Its the first time I've been happy as hell all day at work, and happy about where I'm working. Its also a brew shop/wine making shop/cheese making shop, so I get to learn how to do all of those things too.
> 
> Goooood shit


Damn right brother - I'm proud of you on that one man, live the dream dude!


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Is this a strain that u are working with?
> I have a cookies bagseed that have small calyx's and have those round leaves at the crown.
> Is this a genetic trait?


It is Breeders Boutique's Psycho Killer - Lemon! The house smells so damn good right now ya'll, well when we got home from dinner it did I lit up a few more fans to move the air upstairs!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Confirmed both Blueberry Crisps are females! 4.5 weeks from germination.
> View attachment 3406992 View attachment 3406993


OO I am subbed for that one Figgy!


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> When did this turn into a smoking thread? In addition to the green stuff I love smoking' & grillin'
> Last Xmas
> View attachment 3406846
> Jerky a few weeks ago....
> ...


We always do it like that around here lol, I just had steak and eggs and damnit man you got me hungry again WTF! LOL. Nice.


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Is this a strain that u are working with?
> I have a cookies bagseed that have small calyx's and have those round leaves at the crown.
> Is this a genetic trait?


I am sorry brother it's been a long week so far and I didnt fully read your question to answer you. It is a strain I am working into a signature strain I am working on, still a few years away now but before last week I thought I was 6 years away. So leaps and bounds can be made in short periods I guess. Now a lot more hard work ahead, but it's all just so fun to me!


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks guys all the bbq talk reminds me to get a diffuser plate thingy for above the fire!


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

SinD Snacks With lots of twins


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)

Now these people can really appreciate those Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

moondance said:


> Now these people can really appreciate those Doc.
> View attachment 3407109


I should have gotten pic at Eugene Saturday Market with all the people smoking on the court house steps and selling glass pipes


----------



## moondance (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

On a little rememory tonight figured I would share. MD


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

Figured we needed a reminder of the beauty all around yeahhh.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2015)

Well we were supposed to be moving to another Villa in Spain. I go to the estate agents and they announce the landlord wants a 6k bank guarantee and will only give us a 6 month contract. I am like, wtf!?!?!? So I said, fine, he wants a bank guarantee, he isn't getting one, but I'll pay our rent for the next 6 months in advance. But I want a 12 month contract since I have a family coming to stay who need security. 

When I went to view the property it needed a lot of work and clearing up done. So I am thinking, this guys spent a bit of money getting it sorted, he just wants guaranteed income for the next 6 months so I don't mind and can understand. So we loose out on having that money ourselves but hey, we get shit interest in our business account so I am not giving a rats arse as it would get used for rent anyway.

I get the keys and go to the new place only to be greeted by someones dog. The yard is still in a fukkin state, weeds all over the place. The garden that was supposed to be cleared was still jungle-esque. And the outbuildings still full of the owners shit..or whoevers shit it is. Basically apart from two wheel barrows of garden waste, nothing much had been done. I go into the house and there's someones change of clothes on the living room chair, bathroom with someones shampoo and stuff. And then clothes in the wardrobe. The yard has dog shit all over the place, and the tennis court the same, dog shit city. The house had a machine in the hallway which looked like an industrial garden weed killing machine. Massive tank set on two wheels, a small motor and a large hose attachment...and then the large pool cleaning machine in the kitchen. I am going insane at this point. So I bid the dog farewell who also has a nice little cushion set up by the front door, lol and tell the Agent that we are not moving in until the landlord does what he is supposed to do.

I am not moving our grow to a place that has someone snooping around and doing whatever they fancy. I might as well set up in the middle of the town square.

It's truly amazing the difference the way people do business here. They are complete arseholes at the best of times. It really does not surprise me that Spain is on the bones of it's own arse. And also why people in different parts of Spain don't get on!! Mind blowing.

Anyway, the plants needed watered so not a complete waste of time.....

Peace, DST


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

Damn DST, some people just don't know good business! I hear Oregon is beautiful this time of year.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 29, 2015)

Went to work this morning only to find the schedule had changed, and I was scheduled off. I could have stayed at work, but it's pouring rain all day so I'll take it off. Drove home, put on some off-day attire, and took a dab of Strawberry Blue! Looks like today won't be such a rough day after all . Have a great day 600!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 29, 2015)

Mannnn I need a day like that haha

Yummy


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2015)

When I use to have days off in the winter I use to always get up early just so I could get high and see other peeps going to work, lol....was great (especially when its pissing it down). Then back to bed and wake at midday! Aaaah, those days of freedom.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Is it just me or am I seeing a reduction in PM? I looked at the other pics from day 51. 

Did you trim away the worst of it?


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 29, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Went to work this morning only to find the schedule had changed, and I was scheduled off. I could have stayed at work, but it's pouring rain all day so I'll take it off. Drove home, put on some off-day attire, and took a dab of Strawberry Blue! Looks like today won't be such a rough day after all . Have a great day 600!


Would you have felt better not going into work knowing you had the day off?

Or was the surprise of a day off chill as fuck.

Srs question i'm randomly very curious


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Well we were supposed to be moving to another Villa in Spain. I go to the estate agents and they announce the landlord wants a 6k bank guarantee and will only give us a 6 month contract. I am like, wtf!?!?!? So I said, fine, he wants a bank guarantee, he isn't getting one, but I'll pay our rent for the next 6 months in advance. But I want a 12 month contract since I have a family coming to stay who need security.
> 
> When I went to view the property it needed a lot of work and clearing up done. So I am thinking, this guys spent a bit of money getting it sorted, he just wants guaranteed income for the next 6 months so I don't mind and can understand. So we loose out on having that money ourselves but hey, we get shit interest in our business account so I am not giving a rats arse as it would get used for rent anyway.
> 
> ...


Sounds like y'all just need to setup in OR


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like people need to stfu about OR.....like I would be allowed into the good ole USofA anyway!!! enough criminals there without adding me to the mix lmfao.
Right off to catch the plane.
Oh, and for all you peeps now in legal growing states...BB will also be there soon. One step at a time!


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

I know Colorado is beautiful right now! God damn morning folks. Hell from my window Michigan is looking Choice today too. No harm just Fun!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2015)

California 2016 maybe fully legal  may as well be anyway!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 29, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Would you have felt better not going into work knowing you had the day off?
> 
> Or was the surprise of a day off chill as fuck.
> 
> Srs question i'm randomly very curious


Both. Hearing everyone bitch about the rain then finding out I wasn't going to have to be in it put a small grin on my face. I rubbed it in that I would be chilling out on the back porch, watching the rain, and thinking about them while they worked. Can't mention getting lit, but one of my work buddies understood the look I gave him as I left


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> California 2016 maybe fully legal  may as well be anyway!


I'm usually an optimist but I think ca will be the last state to be legal. Too many greedy people selling Mmj for hiked up prices. They join forces with the enemy and put the law down. Boooo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm usually an optimist but I think ca will be the last state to be legal. Too many greedy people selling Mmj for hiked up prices. They join forces with the enemy and put the law down. Boooo


I wonder if there are people that prefer homegrown tobacco to boxed tobacco. I imagine there are people who grow tobacco and sell/gift to their friends cause the taste is better.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning 6! Just a quick shot of some Tahoe OG, looks to be setting up some nice colas...
 
I'll put up some pics later today when we get back from the wifes appt. Have a great day guys!


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

Daumn I got some work to do Lucy.......! Lemony Goodness! PK without the device.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it just me or am I seeing a reduction in PM? I looked at the other pics from day 51.
> 
> Did you trim away the worst of it?


Yea I trimmed away the worst sections, then sprayed a good mix of green cure.There are fewer plants up, since I harvested 3. The remaining 2 plants (Hemlocks Critical sensi star x dream lotus, SSH #3) were virtually untouched by PM, with the SS X DL having 0 spots. those plants are now week 8, going to take them as far in as they need/want. The og x bms outside the tent was hit hard, but I took every leaf that had a spot, and am leaving it outside the tent, with a flap open for it to get some light. It is so fucking loud smelling, I really want to let it mature a bit longer, as it is still very clear/milky trichomes. I don't want it in the tent spreading more around to the clean plants though.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea I trimmed away the worst sections, then sprayed a good mix of green cure.There are fewer plants up, since I harvested 3. The remaining 2 plants (Hemlocks Critical sensi star x dream lotus, SSH #3) were virtually untouched by PM, with the SS X DL having 0 spots. those plants are now week 8, going to take them as far in as they need/want. The og x bms outside the tent was hit hard, but I took every leaf that had a spot, and am leaving it outside the tent, with a flap open for it to get some light. It is so fucking loud smelling, I really want to let it mature a bit longer, as it is still very clear/milky trichomes. I don't want it in the tent spreading more around to the clean plants though.


That's good to hear but still be careful cause all it takes is being in the same room. Mold spores travel pretty easily 

Do you run an air purifier or anything? If I was you I'd run an open room if you can, well at least make it bigger or run less plants, or more airflow cause I'd hate to see you get that shit again. Plants were looking on point and then poor ol PM came in and stole the show. They still looked awesome but wish we could of seen them to there full potential. 

Sorry I'm a lil baked, but good job bro!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 29, 2015)

yea, thinking the tent was a bad idea. I have the wiring now to handle more wattage, so maybe time to frame room, panda film it, and 4k watts.


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

Crap on a Cracker my day just keeps getting worse! O damn I got so busy workin I forgot about the Blue Snow Dog hash, I know where it's going!


SWP Services.com out of New Mexico, 2 days to ship it to me, not knowing anything about me until today, Thank You!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea I trimmed away the worst sections, then sprayed a good mix of green cure.There are fewer plants up, since I harvested 3. The remaining 2 plants (Hemlocks Critical sensi star x dream lotus, SSH #3) were virtually untouched by PM, with the SS X DL having 0 spots. those plants are now week 8, going to take them as far in as they need/want. The og x bms outside the tent was hit hard, but I took every leaf that had a spot, and am leaving it outside the tent, with a flap open for it to get some light. It is so fucking loud smelling, I really want to let it mature a bit longer, as it is still very clear/milky trichomes. I don't want it in the tent spreading more around to the clean plants though.


It doesnt matter if it stays in the tent with them. Those girls are already resistant. Plus the spores are already all around you. Keep the air flow up and keep spraying every week.


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

Old broke ass shit's got to go!




Ready for my meeting, Blue Snow Dog from OGS hashy goodness 6 month sure did the fin trick! BB Psycho Killer in the other, yeah that will work. Off to the grind boyz, damn this sucks ass don't it!

That's where those GO now! What a find in these guys, welcome aboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

To all my wonderful family in the 600 Club yes the Entire Club, you all have inspired all of my latest works and I am so happy to be able to share this with you all. I am as real as they come, ask Shiskaboy420 and TukfoS! Boyz I got you for life!!!! Doc, that damn octagon would not get out of my head brother, all you Vertical Bare Bulb Guys and Gals, The determination of the efforts overseas on the behalf of everyone, all the work going on on the East and West Coasts and in between to strengthen and preserve the Genetics in the Cannabis world. Thank you and I will try to never misrepresent our Industry! So many generations of individuals hurt, well, happy, sad, whatever way they may be living let it be the best life it can be. We need these genetics studied and cataloged but we are not allowed to, with a "LIVING PLANT" That should have been added to the agricultural industry where it belongs in Nixon's time - NIXON'S FUCKING TIME PEOPLE! Now is our time though, we have the numbers, we have the desire, the drive, the motivation, we are not pot heads, we are all Medicated Individuals going about our Daily lives because we feed our internal Endocannabaniod systems each and every day with what it needs most CANNABIS! 3 gallon trash cans in a 4x4 tent, 600 bare bulb verticaly grown on devices Breeders Boutiques Psycho Killer Lemon Pledge Knockout Pheno - X 3 mind you, and 5 more Engineers Dreams my go to Medicine that makes it so I can walk around and work for 4 solid hours each and every day when I get out of bed in the morning, that I will post later this evening for you as I cannot see through the tears at the moment. THANK YOU TO ALL THAT FOUGHT THE GOOD FIGHT ALL THESE YEARS!

Proof is in the pictures!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2015)

You go for it Moondance.

Yay for me....I am home. Off to have a bowl and a cup of rooi bos.

Peace DST


----------



## moondance (Apr 29, 2015)

Well wifey could not resit the smell on the tester, so off we go on a 3 day trip to play with the harvest! I will be back, Peace to All, Be Safe, Moondance Loves Ya All!


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 29, 2015)

moondance said:


> To all my wonderful family in the 600 Club yes the Entire Club, you all have inspired all of my latest works and I am so happy to be able to share this with you all. I am as real as they come, ask Shiskaboy420 and TukfoS! Boyz I got you for life!!!! Doc, that damn octagon would not get out of my head brother, all you Vertical Bare Bulb Guys and Gals, The determination of the efforts overseas on the behalf of everyone, all the work going on on the East and West Coasts and in between to strengthen and preserve the Genetics in the Cannabis world. Thank you and I will try to never misrepresent our Industry! So many generations of individuals hurt, well, happy, sad, whatever way they may be living let it be the best life it can be. We need these genetics studied and cataloged but we are not allowed to, with a "LIVING PLANT" That should have been added to the agricultural industry where it belongs in Nixon's time - NIXON'S FUCKING TIME PEOPLE! Now is our time though, we have the numbers, we have the desire, the drive, the motivation, we are not pot heads, we are all Medicated Individuals going about our Daily lives because we feed our internal Endocannabaniod systems each and every day with what it needs most CANNABIS! 3 gallon trash cans in a 4x4 tent, 600 bare bulb verticaly grown on devices Breeders Boutiques Psycho Killer Lemon Pledge Knockout Pheno - X 3 mind you, and 5 more Engineers Dreams my go to Medicine that makes it so I can walk around and work for 4 solid hours each and every day when I get out of bed in the morning, that I will post later this evening for you as I cannot see through the tears at the moment. THANK YOU TO ALL THAT FOUGHT THE GOOD FIGHT ALL THESE YEARS!
> View attachment 3407403
> Proof is in the pictures!


Vouched for^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2015)

moondance said:


> To all my wonderful family in the 600 Club yes the Entire Club, you all have inspired all of my latest works and I am so happy to be able to share this with you all. I am as real as they come, ask Shiskaboy420 and TukfoS! Boyz I got you for life!!!! Doc, that damn octagon would not get out of my head brother, all you Vertical Bare Bulb Guys and Gals, The determination of the efforts overseas on the behalf of everyone, all the work going on on the East and West Coasts and in between to strengthen and preserve the Genetics in the Cannabis world. Thank you and I will try to never misrepresent our Industry! So many generations of individuals hurt, well, happy, sad, whatever way they may be living let it be the best life it can be. We need these genetics studied and cataloged but we are not allowed to, with a "LIVING PLANT" That should have been added to the agricultural industry where it belongs in Nixon's time - NIXON'S FUCKING TIME PEOPLE! Now is our time though, we have the numbers, we have the desire, the drive, the motivation, we are not pot heads, we are all Medicated Individuals going about our Daily lives because we feed our internal Endocannabaniod systems each and every day with what it needs most CANNABIS! 3 gallon trash cans in a 4x4 tent, 600 bare bulb verticaly grown on devices Breeders Boutiques Psycho Killer Lemon Pledge Knockout Pheno - X 3 mind you, and 5 more Engineers Dreams my go to Medicine that makes it so I can walk around and work for 4 solid hours each and every day when I get out of bed in the morning, that I will post later this evening for you as I cannot see through the tears at the moment. THANK YOU TO ALL THAT FOUGHT THE GOOD FIGHT ALL THESE YEARS!
> View attachment 3407403
> Proof is in the pictures!


Shit they never should have passed the cannabis tax act! Just wait for this round in the octagon bro. I don't have to use it to breed so it will be 4 gg#4 in coco and with out the shelves I will have 46 in in the clear now. I was only left with 36in when I had the shelves in.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 29, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Vouched for^^^



Thirded


----------



## SlowPoke710 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys so this is my first post, greetings. I am growing in coco under 2 x 600's. I alternate between the left and right ballast every few days for veg so it is just 1 x 600 running during veg.
I have a girl scout cookies and a thin mints that have been vegging for about two months. I currently have 2xGlazedCherries seedlings from HSO(kiefsweat) and 2 x viper cookies(Moxie) seedlings as well that I will be considering for a mother

Sorry for the lack of a white balance..


The thin mints makes some fat knuckles.



This is my favorite glazed cherries seedling so far. Very stinky.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 30, 2015)

Sweet cheese 


Blue dream


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

I had to stop in for a second, I've been fielding calls all night, while traveling so wifey is a little annoyed right now but 5 ED's pre trim. I had to show you this shit. add it to the pics from the other day and all that in a 4x4 in a corner. Peace out ya'll. Shhhhhhhh LOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Fireballs and Skunked Wrecked Widows next run - Vert scrog and vert singles Going Large in a 4x4! Love off road!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey 600, here's my "girls" as of this morning...one has no primordial growths, the other two have these things. All have female parts. Should I wait it out to see what the growths do? Pick the growths off? They are at different nodes throughout. They are on day 12 of 12/12. Thanks for the help guys.

Yummy


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

All of em together. I topped two and left the one untopped. I realize this was a dumb idea now. Just wanted to see the growth difference

Yummy


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 30, 2015)

Good morning from Mammoth '6'
beating the LA heat
have a great day all...






Fireballs to get fired up!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning from Mammoth '6'
> beating the LA heat
> have a great day all...
> 
> ...


Have a great day BB! I am off to work


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

herbganji said:


> All of em together. I topped two and left the one untopped. I realize this was a dumb idea now. Just wanted to see the growth difference
> 
> Yummy


Fuckin beautiful Ganji im so glad its going well!


----------



## herbganji (Apr 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> Fuckin beautiful Ganji im so glad its going well!


Thanks moon! Just trying to figure out what to do with the ones with the weird growths. See that?

Yummy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2015)

Porn dump...
         
Enjoy. Have a great day guys!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2015)

Dog x honeybee


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Just nature Brother document it like you have so we have a good record of if it grew out and watch the magic! MD


herbganji said:


> Thanks moon! Just trying to figure out what to do with the ones with the weird growths. See that?
> 
> Yummy


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Good morning from Mammoth '6'
> beating the LA heat
> have a great day all...
> Fireballs to get fired up!


I get to try some seeded by the ED here in a week or so looking Beautiful Bob Thanks for that view Dude, brought me right back to CO. Thank you so much!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 30, 2015)

2nites delights, HSO Green Crack


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

I got some new body boarding gear for my Bday and then today there are shark sightings locally, LOL. Go figure...

I just want to get some exercise dammit. Effing sharks.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

Chop, chop today is the day! 
SW, CP, Extrema coming down today.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2015)

Note the First Time in 25 years......

Watch out for those Jaws! Surfers in California warned as two sharks spotted less than 100 yards from Orange County beach in first sighting in 25 YEARS

As surfers unknowingly skim the waters by Seal Beach, sharks are spotted swimming underneath. Lifeguards have now put up signs at the popular Californian spot urging beachgoers to take care.
they are waiting for you Dez


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 30, 2015)

SlowPoke710 said:


> Hey guys so this is my first post, greetings. I am growing in coco under 2 x 600's. I alternate between the left and right ballast every few days for veg so it is just 1 x 600 running during veg.
> I have a girl scout cookies and a thin mints that have been vegging for about two months. I currently have 2xGlazedCherries seedlings from HSO(kiefsweat) and 2 x viper cookies(Moxie) seedlings as well that I will be considering for a mother
> 
> Sorry for the lack of a white balance..
> ...


Welcome to the 6 bro. I normally wouldnt even ask this question, but something you said makes me wonder.
Thin mints, from seed or THE thin mint cut?
Not many pics of that lady online, would be an honor to have her blossom in the 6.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 30, 2015)

Just got into the club with a 600 HPS from hortilux... What do you guys supplement with.. Heard that uv light encourages resin production, anyone run a black light or is that not a true ultraviolet spectrum? Was going to throw some led strips for side lighting... It just feels like the 600 isn't pushing out enough of the good good energy.. Just a bit weary 

But seeing what you guys are pulling is encouraging to say the least!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I got some new body boarding gear for my Bday and then today there are shark sightings locally, LOL. Go figure...
> 
> I just want to get some exercise dammit. Effing sharks.


Fuck um, sharks aint shit right Racer! Happy Birthday Brother!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Note the First Time in 25 years......
> 
> Watch out for those Jaws! Surfers in California warned as two sharks spotted less than 100 yards from Orange County beach in first sighting in 25 YEARS
> 
> ...


Nice one CoF


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Alright I had to rest my knee anyway so Holy Shit Balls guys, ED with the opti red and food - totally not me okay! But Look at this shit here - Daumn. almost Blueberry Yum Yum!


Most of the PK except the exceptional, works better in hash form for me so away to dry the hell out it goes hehehehehe!

Welcome to all the New 600er's we welcome everyone here!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Chop, chop today is the day!
> SW, CP, Extrema coming down today.


Scissor hash day YES!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

I wish you could see what I see even the resin calxy's are purple shit didn't expect that at all cool!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

O it's gona suck waiting 6 months though!


----------



## SlowPoke710 (Apr 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Welcome to the 6 bro. I normally wouldnt even ask this question, but something you said makes me wonder.
> Thin mints, from seed or THE thin mint cut?
> Not many pics of that lady online, would be an honor to have her blossom in the 6.


She stinks like it when I stem rub her, so I am crossing my fingers. She is a cut from a dispensary in so-cal, I'm going through a cookies phase if you can't tell. She is recovering some from an oops but they should be ready to flower in about a week or so. I am building the veg cabinet this weekend coincidentally, as the seedlings are just sitting under the scrog haha been lazy af. First run at this location so it has been kind of slow. I will be posting pictures, long time lurker.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> Fuck um, sharks aint shit right Racer! Happy Birthday Brother!


I have a paralyzing fear of sharks. Being eaten by a shark is at the very top of my list of worst ways to die. Right above drowning, LOL.

I was in the water when there were sharks sighted at another beach when I was a teenager and have had a fear of the ocean ever since. Nobody got bit or even came close to being attacked by the sharks but it scared me to the point that I didn't go back in the water. I haven't been in the ocean further than waist deep in years but I've decided it is time to go back in the water. I really enjoyed riding waves and my kids recently got boards so I figured, wtf.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Felt all this but didnt really see it until I uploaded it shit me likey! ED fan - half the stem is purple like grape jelly YES!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I have a paralyzing fear of sharks. Being eaten by a shark is at the very top of my list of worst ways to die. Right above drowning, LOL.
> 
> I was in the water when there were sharks sighted at another beach when I was a teenager and have had a fear of the ocean ever since. Nobody got bit or even came close to being attacked by the sharks but it scared me to the point that I didn't go back in the water. I haven't been in the ocean further than waist deep in years but I've decided it is time to go back in the water. I really enjoyed riding waves and my kids recently got boards so I figured, wtf.


Had no Clue man, I the same way about burning alive from racing, but I like racing to damn much, even f'ed up like I am LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> Had no Clue man, I the same way about burning alive from racing, but I like racing to damn much, even f'ed up like I am LOL.


It's all good. I never really worried about that when racing but I raced dirtbikes. Now I ride shotgun in an off road car when racing but I've never worried about burning. I would race bikes again but I am too beat up to be competitive anymore.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2015)

I was reading that you are more likely to get killed by police then sharks (statically) 


Dezracer said:


> I have a paralyzing fear of sharks. Being eaten by a shark is at the very top of my list of worst ways to die. Right above drowning, LOL.
> 
> I was in the water when there were sharks sighted at another beach when I was a teenager and have had a fear of the ocean ever since. Nobody got bit or even came close to being attacked by the sharks but it scared me to the point that I didn't go back in the water. I haven't been in the ocean further than waist deep in years but I've decided it is time to go back in the water. I really enjoyed riding waves and my kids recently got boards so I figured, wtf.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

I believe that statisic


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2015)

SSH x JB #5 buds  I have 2 more racks to trim, but so far have 4.26 ozs dried of it. Prob another 2 ozs left to trim. So far, nice yields.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah I am more of a 1/4 mile guy, so cracking the wall at 120 aint my idea of fun. On a Bike 120 is totally balls out fun!!!!! ask the wifey almost lost her head cause the damn helmet moved on her narow head LOL, sorry honey, bugs just disintegrate on the visor it's wild lol.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

SlowPoke710 said:


> She stinks like it when I stem rub her, so I am crossing my fingers. She is a cut from a dispensary in so-cal, I'm going through a cookies phase if you can't tell. She is recovering some from an oops but they should be ready to flower in about a week or so. I am building the veg cabinet this weekend coincidentally, as the seedlings are just sitting under the scrog haha been lazy af. First run at this location so it has been kind of slow. I will be posting pictures, long time lurker.


Good to see ya welcome, keep us updated, any questions just ask, lots of knowledge in here!


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea I had a honda magna v65...VERy FAST bike. Would easily hit 90 in 2/3rd gear. speedo topped at 95 so dont really know how fast it could go.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

I had a Honda 954RR up until a couple of years ago when I got hit by a mini van on it. It was a super fast bike. It would wheelie anywhere and just about at any speed. it topped out at 167 on my GPS.


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

I have heard those magnas were fast . I've never ridden one myself so can't say how it would compare.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Had me a 95 Suzuki Intruder 800 Maroon - 805cc it was the maroon that changed color anytime the sun hit it differently, Loved that bike, sold it to build the snow company ha! O well, I got other things to get done now!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

I haven't had many street bikes but have had my fair share of dirt bikes. I'm a drag fan too. I used to take my 954 to the strip on Thursday nights. The closest legal strip to me is 1/8 mile.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea I had a Suzuki ts150 or maybe 175 can't recall for sure. 2 stroke. It was a older bike before the crazy suspension they have now on dirtbiles. If my.family ever saw the air that thing would get it probably would have been sold. For the ccan that thing could scoot lol


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

My first bike was a Honda 150 mean green machine LOL, this thing was like the puke green, didnt know a thing when I got it, rode the damn thing to the class at OCC and learned all I needed that weekend lol not, took a few more years to get to the 120 fun day!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 30, 2015)

Topped my '07 R1 out in 5th gear at 179 according to speedo which I'm sure was off a bit. No clue what it would have done in 6th. I ran out of road. I told the wife that I'm getting another bike when I pay off her car. Either another liter bike or a sport touring bike. Fastest thing I've ever been in is a 9 second mustang a friend had back in college. Crazy fast street car, and loads of illegal fun!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Topped my '07 R1 out in 5th gear at 179 according to speedo which I'm sure was off a bit. No clue what it would have done in 6th. I ran out of road. I told the wife that I'm getting another bike when I pay off her car. Either another liter bike or a sport touring bike. Fastest thing I've ever been in is a 9 second mustang a friend had back in college. Crazy fast street car, and loads of illegal fun!


Damn, nope I aint even done that one in a car LOL, it's going to have to be a Trike now but one with a 350 behind the seat, old boy's got one around here it is Sweet!


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello people how is all ? i hope all is well


----------



## Figgy (Apr 30, 2015)

@moondance - my purple ED that turned out all airy made qwiso that smells and tastes exactly like licorice! It's crazy tasty! I'm just blown away right now. I've never had anything like it.

Unfortunately I think 2 of my 3 EDs in veg are male. I'm giving them another day or two to make sure. There's still hope for one though!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> Hello people how is all ? i hope all is well


What Up Dude!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Figgy said:


> @moondance - my purple ED that turned out all airy made qwiso that smells and tastes exactly like licorice! It's crazy tasty! I'm just blown away right now. I've never had anything like it.
> 
> Unfortunately I think 2 of my 3 EDs in veg are male. I'm giving them another day or two to make sure. There's still hope for one though!


You doing any breeding? you'll get pollen with a cfl and a closet!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

I just got so very lucky to find the lemon PK, and the way this ED run was mad different from the last, lots of new variables this time though, and no doubt DJ Shorts view on 11/13 is dead on and I am never changing when budding ever again!


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 30, 2015)

All is well MD i thought id poke my head in to see wats happening aint been here in a while


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

1/8 mile was fast enough on that bike. I'd have to find some time slips to be sure but I think it was running 5.90's and about 109 mph.
I'd like an adventure type bike or a sport touring one for my next. My neighbor has a sweet ass bike for a commuter and then has a Triumph Tiger for the weekends. I'm so jealous, LOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

D


Dezracer said:


> 1/8 mile was fast enough on that bike. I'd have to find some time slips to be sure but I think it was running 5.90's and about 109 mph.
> I'd like an adventure type bike or a sport touring one for my next. My neighbor has a sweet ass bike for a commuter and then has a Triumph Tiger for the weekends. I'm so jealous, LOL.


Wow nice, I did have plans of a Goldwing and me and wifey could tour around with, not going there anymore. If I get my car done before I end up in a chair all day, I'll run that bitch down the track with my Kings on the side line! The dually just don't have the torque LOL, low low is nice. I held my own with a mustang the other day in my Donna (drop top). That was fun had to let him go at 60 though no clue where po po was but I could smell them Ha!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> All is well MD i thought id poke my head in to see wats happening aint been here in a while


Welcome!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> D
> 
> Wow nice, I did have plans of a Goldwing and me and wifey could tour around with, not going there anymore. If I get my car done before I end up in a chair all day, I'll run that bitch down the track with my Kings on the side line! The dually just don't have the torque LOL, low low is nice. I held my own with a mustang the other day in my Donna (drop top). That was fun had to let him go at 60 though no clue where po po was but I could smell them Ha!


I never raced anyone on the street on my bike. I didn't really see the point. Both bikes would be stupid fast and there's a good chance one of us would end up dead. No thanks, LOL.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I never raced anyone on the street on my bike. I didn't really see the point. Both bikes would be stupid fast and there's a good chance one of us would end up dead. No thanks, LOL.


I have a horrible need for speed, but I have driven wreckers, plow trucks, race cars, track cars, bikes, and I have a lead foot and quick reflexes, bad combo sometimes, but I have ever wrecked out, I have had 4 people hit me though, I am a magnet!
Best one was a buddy named Paul oddly enough, nicest guy there is worked as an engineer, and a rookie track driver as an independent, this guy had work ethic man! Anyway one night were thrashing on his Mustang, redoing the heads till 2:30 in the morning. WE get done he was like okay I am packing it up got just enough time to get on the track. NOPE, sorry bro gotta test run it, we got the parking lot all to ourselves. Fun night 6 pulls down that parking lot, packed it up, won the race the next day! Nice job Paul!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Well looks like the world found out about us somehow, let's Rock it! Peace to All, Be Safe Always, I love ya all MoonDance!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> Hello people how is all ? i hope all is well


Good to see you back in here. Welcome back


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

4 hanging, 3 more prepped and I'm fucking beat.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> 4 hanging, 3 more prepped and I'm fucking beat.


It's a little work these days, I gave in half way through today, been in the chair, if you can't tell LOL. Feels good though don't it to be playing with your hard work after a long beautiful flower!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> It's a little work these days, I gave in half way through today, been in the chair, if you can't tell LOL. Feels good though don't it to be playing with your hard work after a long beautiful flower!


I always feel a little bad cutting the first couple but that maybe because
I'm looking at trimming "the bane of my existence".


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

3/4 of the PK right to hash brother, I found it worked better for me and grew the run of that knowing I was going to hash most of it. All that Lemony Pledge Goodness will be golden delicious hassy good Medicine though so no tears, okay a few tears!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

The thought of the NEXT GROW keeps me truckin'.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

O you got yourself a present coming from Dank Oldman60, wait till Monday to make a choice though I got something for you to see!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> 3/4 of the PK right to hash brother, I found it worked better for me and grew the run of that knowing I was going to hash most of it. All that Lemony Pledge Goodness will be golden delicious hassy good Medicine though so no tears, okay a few tears!


I like presents .
I'm going to hash the combined trim 'mmmmm good.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tahoe threw a lil fit with my soil and teas but she sorted herself out...
  
Swamp Wreck that throws monster purple colas.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Tahoe threw a lil fit with my soil and teas but she sorted herself out...
> View attachment 3408422 View attachment 3408423
> Swamp Wreck that throws monster purple colas.
> View attachment 3408425


Looks like you were a little too hot.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks like you were a little too hot.


Soil was fine, she just didn't care for the teas lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2015)

What up BIG 6 ?? Kings OG's newbies lurkers players and haters young and old ..Some fire in this beeyotch.....I never expect anything less when clicking on this thread..all this hash talk has this guy droolin ..well be easy errybody


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Soil was fine, she just didn't care for the teas lol.


Yea leaf tips look a little burned.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Yea leaf tips look a little burned.


Ya I'm not tripping, first run with her so next time I will know that she doesn't like to go hard. No biggies. Plenty of other fish in my sea


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2015)

I was sitting and thinking....BIG THANKS FOR STARTING THIS THREAD @DST


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2015)

Some new lil kids...


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Some new lil kids...
> View attachment 3408489 View attachment 3408490 View attachment 3408491 View attachment 3408492


Sweet.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey Tkufos, Please drop our little gift off for the Fine Ass Folks of this Rockin 600 Club Thread please, you know the one I mean Brother! For DST and the entire Club We always Got Your Backs! I present the 3 Kings bcd Version of the 600 club sign!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 30, 2015)

hey guys would love to hear your choice on ballasts and why at...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/magnetic-digital-or-dimable-ballasts.868785/#post-11541169


magnetic,dig or dim and why,whats the big difference?? please come and share yor preference...


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Shit sorry folks try this again here, I got it Brother! Okay We Love Ya here's the Proof, sorry your girl had to show her tits online Brother!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> hey guys would love to hear your choice on ballasts and why at...
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/magnetic-digital-or-dimable-ballasts.868785/#post-11541169
> 
> 
> magnetic,dig or dim and why,whats the big difference?? please come and share yor preference...



digital gave me less RF interference in my electronics that are in the general vicinity..never tried dimmable ballast before..ime


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

And yes I totally knew who everyone I visited was, Sorry! Thank you All SO MUCH!!!!!!! You all inspired this 5 - 3 gallon trash cans on devices, with 3 more Psycho Killer 3 Gallon trash cans, and at the end 1 5 gallon and 5 3 gallon nursery pots with seeded girls all in a 4x4 tent bare bulb 600 watt, micro grow that will net me 4 solid months of Medicine So I Can Walk and Work. water, food, light - It's that easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can never thank you all enough, I am just getting started. Were going to Fill that handicapped section that was empty this year, Not next year - That's all ours I will make it happen! Somehow! You never know what I will do next!


----------



## tkufoS (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 3408578


True but not the last generation to have manners and get there buts whooped. There are a few folks on here have met my two kids


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

doc has 2 of the cutest well behaved kids around


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> View attachment 3408585


That shit is epic!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> doc has 2 of the cutest well behaved kids around


Thanks man around here has great kids. The kids in Louisiana were dicks. Dez has some cool kids too guys


----------



## DST (May 1, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> All is well MD i thought id poke my head in to see wats happening aint been here in a while


Hey bud, hows the sunny Island treating yas? better than the mainland I hope....


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

Meet...Grand daddys Balls- Very much GDP smelling, and tasting. Has a very happy high, the ear to ear grinning kinda weed that makes the lamest jokes epic lol. Nothing but smooooooooth sailing here tonight! Got no class tomorrow, house to myself! Can stay up late, and enjoy a nice high 

3 plants are jarred, ended up with 14.5 ozs off those 3 plants, and another couple ozs of popcorn and a QP of sugar trim to hash up. All in all, satisfied, but looking to push better next round. The remaining 3 plants from crop 1 with these 1st 3 are still PM free. I have to do another spray sunday of green cure, but its looking like I can take them to 9 or 10 weeks and really see waht they can do.


----------



## exodus mission (May 1, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey bud, hows the sunny Island treating yas? better than the mainland I hope....


The island is great  i just don't like the way they do things in Spain everything is tomorrow or next week or month its driving me crazy loll Hows your project going?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2015)

ah yes mañ effin ana

from answers.com.... 


'It actually means "NOT today" and anyone who's ever tried to get anything done in any Hispanic country will understand perfectly the subtle difference between "Tomorrow" and "not today". 
Reading between the lines, when you ask a Spaniard to do something for you and they say Manana, what they actually mean is "What you asked me to do is not important (to me) and I'll get around to it when I can be bothered"


----------



## a senile fungus (May 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah yes mañ effin ana
> 
> from answers.com....
> 
> ...


Voy a leer eso mañana...


----------



## a senile fungus (May 1, 2015)

2x 315w CMH in batwings, it still counts as 600watts right??



I've got a Think Different auto that forgot it was auto and kept vegging. I'm gonna put it outside because its too big to do anything else with.

I've got purple og kush, Bruce banner #3, gorilla glue #4, girl scout cookies forum cut, dairy queen, GG#4 bag seed, OG Larry x HB#2 from seed, khaos kush from seed, amnesia haze from seed, and a Sour Grape from really old seed given by a friend. 

Most of them need bigger pots, I know...



Current clone situation. Undecided between aero and plug and dome. I think I'm leaving too much leaf on there but it still works for me...



And even though they look like shit from this angle, here's my 16oz party cup comp entries. They're a couple weeks into flower. I've got two GG#4 bag seed in those party cups, and one has a fuel/diesel type smell and one has a fruit scent. I plan to reveg them and see what's up. The other cup is Bohdi Synergy, whole thing looks like its gonna be a bud on a stick  





Here's some God Bud, 6 month cure, 10g gifted to me by fellow RIU member, and with instructions to pay back in future harvests. (No that's not a banana, for whoever wants to say it!)



And the puppies, the black one is mine.





My flower situation is somewhere else and over there I've Frisian dew, khaos kush, and 2x Gorilla Fuck x GG#4 (more bag seed). Those are all under gavita 600w de running at 750w. They're about 2wks into flower, in 5gal fabric pots, and have little buttons of buds popping up everywhere. Pics hopefully soon of those...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Meet...Grand daddys Balls- Very much GDP smelling, and tasting. Has a very happy high, the ear to ear grinning kinda weed that makes the lamest jokes epic lol. Nothing but smooooooooth sailing here tonight! Got no class tomorrow, house to myself! Can stay up late, and enjoy a nice high
> 
> 3 plants are jarred, ended up with 14.5 ozs off those 3 plants, and another couple ozs of popcorn and a QP of sugar trim to hash up. All in all, satisfied, but looking to push better next round. The remaining 3 plants from crop 1 with these 1st 3 are still PM free. I have to do another spray sunday of green cure, but its looking like I can take them to 9 or 10 weeks and really see waht they can do.


Glad to hear it's working out for you! 

Did you happen to find the source of the problem?


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

Sometime shit just happens, we all talked through it got him good to go!!!!


----------



## Enwhysea (May 1, 2015)

the kids are growing up so quick I wish I could pre-sex before going into flowering


----------



## oldman60 (May 1, 2015)

In case I get busy, everybody have a great weekend.
NYC, looking good bro. .
And Papa GDB looks so tasty 'mmm sweet.


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

What A Day we got in front of us 600 Club, do you the best way you can!!!!!!!! MD Loves Ya.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> In case I get busy, everybody have a great weekend.
> NYC, looking good bro. .
> And Papa GDB looks so tasty 'mmm sweet.


Thanks its always good hearing things like that from guy who know what they're doing. Anyway I can get them to stretch a little more


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks man around here has great kids. The kids in Louisiana were dicks. Dez has some cool kids too guys


my kids got add adhd doesnt listen and is a brat!!! he is on meds that i feel are worthless and he seriously needs the kind of ass whipping i got as a kid, but i just cant bring myself to give it to him...


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

Yea, threw a new intake fan on as well, should seriously help the airflow. Brought temps down from the upper 80s low 90s to 77 degrees. was thinking I was going to need an ac lol. Seems the fan will help get me through till I can figure out if we are moving soon


----------



## Enwhysea (May 1, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> my kids got add adhd doesnt listen and is a brat!!! he is on meds that i feel are worthless and he seriously needs the kind of ass whipping i got as a kid, but i just cant bring myself to give it to him...


Dude whoop his ass!! All KIDS need good asswhoopins one it leaves you with something to look forward to the next time you're a bad kid which should be a deterent and 2. It keeps your kids in line not saying kids who don't get whooped are all bad but I can tell the difference and I work with kids everyday


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> In case I get busy, everybody have a great weekend.
> NYC, looking good bro. .
> And Papa GDB looks so tasty 'mmm sweet.


thanks man! It tastes pretty GDP to doc and me, and my boy that smoked some with me.


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

Skunk Wrecked Widows with Dream seeds inside almost ripe!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

Hey Papa if you got an extra fan do it double style man blow one into the other from like 5 feet away, pre cool your cooling air!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 1, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Dude whoop his ass!! All KIDS need good asswhoopins one it leaves you with something to look forward to the next time you're a bad kid which should be a deterent and 2. It keeps your kids in line not saying kids who don't get whooped are all bad but I can tell the difference and I work with kids everyday


I must disagree, even tho I got my ass whopped. I think that it was the best my parents could do with limited education, now we can search google and youtube for basic operant conditioning. Conditioning is kinda like jiu jitsu, where once you experience it and feel it, your sold on it forever.
I think if you reward them for positive behavior and remove pleasures/privelages for negative behavior, there will be better results. 
Ever heard of Pavlov's dog?


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I must disagree, even tho I got my ass whopped. I think that it was the best my parents could do with limited education, now we can search google and youtube for basic operant conditioning. Conditioning is kinda like jiu jitsu, where once you experience it and feel it, your sold on it forever.
> I think if you reward them for positive behavior and remove pleasures/privelages for negative behavior, there will be better results.
> Ever heard of Pavlov's dog?


Yeah I got abused as a kid, bitch made me kneel upright in a corner on linoleum for hours man, another one put me under boiling hot water, damn pill poopin bitch! I'm still here Bitch!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

I got a little impatient at the begining I will admit that another 2 weeks of vegging vertically and the'd have been over the TOP!


 
I won't hold back anything anymore guys sorry, Had to be done!!!!!! Moon Dance Love Ya'll!


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)




----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2015)

I got one spank, one time and that was enough to know not to fuck around. Before that I remember thinking everything was a joke. Afterwards I knew that what dad (and mom) said goes.


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2015)

Girl Scout Cookies Bagseed.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I got one spank, one time and that was enough to know not to fuck around. Before that I remember thinking everything was a joke. Afterwards I knew that what dad (and mom) said goes.


I must invoke fear. Both the kids respond to a certain tone I use... Lol. Wife says they always listen to me...


BTW. We got a new place. Still need to see you soon. I'm off Sunday this week. We move the 7-11th

Shits been crazy... I was so sick a few days ago it was ridiculous. Haven't actually thrown up in the morning and day etc.. In probably a decade. Better now. 

Any word?


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

@DST I present you with YOUR new and Improved Roll it Up Brother, Thank you For ALL you ALL have DONE for me you just never knew it. I Love You!!!! I got you guys for Life. I am out come after ME!


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I must disagree, even tho I got my ass whopped. I think that it was the best my parents could do with limited education, now we can search google and youtube for basic operant conditioning. Conditioning is kinda like jiu jitsu, where once you experience it and feel it, your sold on it forever.
> I think if you reward them for positive behavior and remove pleasures/privelages for negative behavior, there will be better results.
> Ever heard of Pavlov's dog?


tried it, kids with add and adhd dont respond..hes so hyper i cant teach him anything as he loses interest in minutes.. he is actually stopping the other kids in class from learning because hes always interupting and running around..im fed up, and dont know what to do..ive spanked him but i feel it hurts me more than him,, i mean he cries but soon goes right back at it..wile i feel bad for hitting him, losing my temper and sick n tired of feeling like a bad father...pluss i hate having him on medications,, i was never near as bad as him, my mom would say wait till dad gets home and i would turn into an angel in hopes of her not telling my dad on me,,of course my dad was a police officer and my beatings were a little more than spankings, im talking punches and belt welts,,i could never put my child through what i had,,but i turned out well..


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2015)

Get a trampoline! He needs to burn off the energy. Also try feeding him hash browns in the morning. Worked for mine 

There is a book called Potatoes instead of Prozac. It might work great for you too.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get a trampoline! He needs to burn off the energy. Also try feeding him hash browns in the morning. Worked for mine
> 
> There is a book called Potatoes instead of Prozac. It might work great for you too.


cant hurt to try it,,, we will seee!!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 1, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> tried it, kids with add and adhd dont respond..hes so hyper i cant teach him anything as he loses interest in minutes.. he is actually stopping the other kids in class from learning because hes always interupting and running around..im fed up, and dont know what to do..ive spanked him but i feel it hurts me more than him,, i mean he cries but soon goes right back at it..wile i feel bad for hitting him, losing my temper and sick n tired of feeling like a bad father...pluss i hate having him on medications,, i was never near as bad as him, my mom would say wait till dad gets home and i would turn into an angel in hopes of her not telling my dad on me,,of course my dad was a police officer and my beatings were a little more than spankings, im talking punches and belt welts,,i could never put my child through what i had,,but i turned out well..


I agree with Mo, maybe he is a little more of an athletic person than most. Try graciebullyproof. How old is he?


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

hey guys please go to this new forumn i made and give your opinions on ballast types what u use and why,,what is better and why,, please im sure this subject has been covered but i would love to hear what you guys use and your reasoning for it..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/magnetic-digital-or-dimable-ballasts.868785/#post-11541169


i dont get the advantage of dimable ballsts as they shorten the bulbs life,, if that is even true or not i dont know..
anyways everyone please come and give your 2 cents im interested to hear your preferences on ballasts,,, also if your pro cool tube reflectors or pro open reflectors.. both have advantages and dis advantages...please come to forum and give your opinions.. im open to all discusions


----------



## GemuGrows (May 1, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> tried it, kids with add and adhd dont respond..hes so hyper i cant teach him anything as he loses interest in minutes.. he is actually stopping the other kids in class from learning because hes always interupting and running around..im fed up, and dont know what to do..ive spanked him but i feel it hurts me more than him,, i mean he cries but soon goes right back at it..wile i feel bad for hitting him, losing my temper and sick n tired of feeling like a bad father...pluss i hate having him on medications,, i was never near as bad as him, my mom would say wait till dad gets home and i would turn into an angel in hopes of her not telling my dad on me,,of course my dad was a police officer and my beatings were a little more than spankings, im talking punches and belt welts,,i could never put my child through what i had,,but i turned out well..


If your kid isnt doing great in school maybe find an "Alternative?" Especially if you feel he is being disruptive to other students. Try and find something your kid finds INCREDIBLY interesting and let him do that. The way I see it, if he finds an interest and learns about it then he learns how to learn and learns the importance of learning. Maybe he isnt learning anything interesting to him at school, but everybody will find something interesting and want to know more about it.

Just a suggestion I don't know the extent of the issues at hand. But I nearly failed high school because I didnt like learning until I started learning about weed, now I love all of learning. I just had to find something that really interested me


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

he will be 6 on july 30th..i wanted to teach him to shoot a bb gun this summer but im scared he will shoot me..lol. but seriously im scared..i was taught to shoot at 4 and was hunting by the time i was 7..he cant even go fishing withme yet.. i was fishing as soon as i could walk my dad said...

anyways please give me your opinions on type of ballast n why at
https://www.rollitup.org/t/magnetic-digital-or-dimable-ballasts.868785/#post-11541169


----------



## GemuGrows (May 1, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> he will be 6 on july 30th..i wanted to teach him to shoot a bb gun this summer but im scared he will shoot me..lol. but seriously im scared..i was taught to shoot at 4 and was hunting by the time i was 7..he cant even go fishing withme yet.. i was fishing as soon as i could walk my dad said...
> 
> anyways please give me your opinions on type of ballast n why at
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/magnetic-digital-or-dimable-ballasts.868785/#post-11541169


Honestly maybe just give him some video games? I know they arent the best spend of time but they can be "productive," or they can at least give him something "non destructive" to do until you figure out what productive things he could do


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> If your kid isnt doing great in school maybe find an "Alternative?" Especially if you feel he is being disruptive to other students. Try and find something your kid finds INCREDIBLY interesting and let him do that. The way I see it, if he finds an interest and learns about it then he learns how to learn and learns the importance of learning. Maybe he isnt learning anything interesting to him at school, but everybody will find something interesting and want to know more about it.
> 
> Just a suggestion I don't know the extent of the issues at hand. But I nearly failed high school because I didnt like learning until I started learning about weed, now I love all of learning. I just had to find something that really interested me


it seems his only interests is playing, and screwing around or his 3DS nintendo... i played outside i never has vidio games,, i caught snakes and mice and rabbits and was never in the house,,my dad would kick us out of the house,,go play,, be back for dinner not 1 minute late or else...that was it and u bet your ass we were home on time...he never goes out, i tried to play ball outside with him and he literally had me so angry i couldve killed him,, not 5 minutes of atention, just running around andd whipping the ball at me...my dad would have literally beaten me to death acting like that... we can not even go out to dinner as a family,,he is loud and just plain unrespectfull...i am lost truly,, i feel like im a bad parent,, and it truly hurts me inside to know that at times i want to hurt him,, that is not wright, no parent should want to hurt their child..of course i wont do it but just knowing i think it hurts..


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 1, 2015)

sorry, lets go to a happier topic,,, our plants, lighting, grow methods...please tell me ur preference in ballast choice reflector choice and why at,,,
https://www.rollitup.org/t/magnetic-digital-or-dimable-ballasts.868785/#post-11541169


or on here whats the best hydro grow method discluding airo as the jets clogging isnt worth the effort...dwc,nft,undercurrent, flood n drain,, am i missing any???


----------



## DST (May 2, 2015)

Alternative suggestion making.....ok, lets not smash that toy against that window, why don't we do xyx instead (desperately trying to show him how much fun xyz is)...my Mrs is great at it, I am, well, ok at it. At the stage we are at if you can't find an alternative to suggest oor yin goes into meltdown.
I find it a horrible thought that kids have to take pills at young ages. My old Man certainly used his hand against us, my big sister more as she used to protect me most of the time, but man, I used to get forced fed at the table only to razz it all back up....take that mofo, lol I aint eating no joints of meat, give me beans!!! Sorry to hear about your troubles Chemist77, you certainly have your work cut out! As a parent there is a whole load of sympathy within us for other parents, as well all go through the same feelings to different degrees. 

Still feeling like crap, had the worst nights sleep last night. Got my Mum visiting so not exactly great timing. Have a good weekend 6ers.

Peace, DST


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

A Michigan 600 Club member please pm me if your close to Pontiac, and will turn my run into RSO for some ones kids for FREE, I am moving to Denver!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

O all my growing shit too it's yours, I'll get more!


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

Not my nutes!


----------



## a senile fungus (May 2, 2015)

moondance said:


> A Michigan 600 Club member please pm me if your close to Pontiac, and will turn my run into RSO for some ones kids for FREE, I am moving to Denver!!!!!!





moondance said:


> O all my growing shit too it's yours, I'll get more!





moondance said:


> Not my nutes!



You're moving?!?


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

Yeah buddy back home for me Denver! it's all on dank inovations Facebook page!


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> tried it, kids with add and adhd dont respond..hes so hyper i cant teach him anything as he loses interest in minutes.. he is actually stopping the other kids in class from learning because hes always interupting and running around..im fed up, and dont know what to do..ive spanked him but i feel it hurts me more than him,, i mean he cries but soon goes right back at it..wile i feel bad for hitting him, losing my temper and sick n tired of feeling like a bad father...pluss i hate having him on medications,, i was never near as bad as him, my mom would say wait till dad gets home and i would turn into an angel in hopes of her not telling my dad on me,,of course my dad was a police officer and my beatings were a little more than spankings, im talking punches and belt welts,,i could never put my child through what i had,,but i turned out well..


I've raised 2 sons helping with 3 granddaughters and a grandson and all I know
is it's not easy no matter what. 
Chem the first thing I would do is put that kid on an ALL natural diet and stick to it!
no preservatives no dyes no chemicals at all, hell make the food if you have to.
Next is to take him to an allergist and have him checked out.
If nothing works or at least shows improvement in 6 mos. get him to a behaviorist
and get all of you some kind of help, there is NOTHING worse for a family than a
emotionally out of control child and my heart and sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

@moondance, can you show us how you trained the plants into the trellis?
those girls look nice and healthy. Good job.
Good luck with the Denver move.


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2015)

As promised. We almost ate all the chicken before I could get a picture of them done!


----------



## Figgy (May 2, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> As promised. We almost ate all the chicken before I could get a picture of them done!
> 
> View attachment 3409485 View attachment 3409487 View attachment 3409488 View attachment 3409489 View attachment 3409490 View attachment 3409491 View attachment 3409494 View attachment 3409496 View attachment 3409497 View attachment 3409498


I just ate lunch, and I'm hungry all over again. Thanks.


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

Turned um


oldman60 said:


> @moondance, can you show us how you trained the plants into the trellis?
> those girls look nice and healthy. Good job.
> Good luck with the Denver move.


BABY, once a week thats it Im easy as they come!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

grab the top of the ladder and turn brother that s it, easy as can be


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

Fuck IT Oldman60 these were built for you Brother - 10' stick of 1/2 pipe 2 elbows, 4 tees, 2- 18" ,3 - 7", 4 15 3/4" pieces make up one full stick no leavings over I Love You Brother Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I've raised 2 sons helping with 3 granddaughters and a grandson and all I know
> is it's not easy no matter what.
> Chem the first thing I would do is put that kid on an ALL natural diet and stick to it!
> no preservatives no dyes no chemicals at all, hell make the food if you have to.
> ...


he has seen an alergist as he is allergic to somthing, 1 grand spent on testing with no answers so he is on a daily alergy med plus his seditive, as ridilin and quite a few others had no effect.. to many dr. visits w/ no answers other than hyper ,ocd, add,, so on.. i am against meds myself as i feel he should grow out of this faze...i hope at least, positive reinforcment is tough wen im pissed off most the time..i spend more energy holding back my anger than it would take to beat him into shape..just cant do it as he just doesnt think like a normal kid i think,,i feel bad for him,,like he is always in trouble but he causes it himself... ive heard about the all natural diet but its hard as he is a very picky eater...he thinks a bowl of cheese is dinner...he has never eaten an actual meal w/ us, he gets a seperate thing ...iwas made to eat what was dinner, if i didnt like it,,it was in my lunch the next day until i ate whatever it was including liver which to this day makes me sick...i feel he is getting lucky getting whatever he wants,as i didnt have a choice or a beating...oh well, my garden is my happy place, no talking back ,just peacefull thinking...


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 2, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> As promised. We almost ate all the chicken before I could get a picture of them done!
> 
> View attachment 3409485 View attachment 3409487 View attachment 3409488 View attachment 3409489 View attachment 3409490 View attachment 3409491 View attachment 3409494 View attachment 3409496 View attachment 3409497 View attachment 3409498


damn that looks good!!


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

Okay Folks since i am all the fuck in, well I ain't never all the fuck in!!!!!

The Dank Inovations Home Growers Online Invitational right here on Roll It Up. My boys C & D they got all the info you need. I'm hitting so hard no ones going to be able to see straight were fixing this shit NOW! Starts June 1st 2015!


----------



## Figgy (May 2, 2015)

moondance said:


> Okay Folks since i am all the fuck in, well I ain't never all the fuck in!!!!!
> 
> The Dank Inovations Home Growers Online Invitational right here on Roll It Up. My boys C & D they got all the info you need. I'm hitting so hard no ones going to be able to see straight were fixing this shit NOW! Starts June 1st 2015!


I'm happy for you, but this is starting to burn a hole in my brain. What is it you are up to with this newly started business? I must have missed they key post of the explanation. And who are C and D? I get excited reading the posts, as I feel how excited you are. I'm just clueless and had to ask.


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> he has seen an alergist as he is allergic to somthing, 1 grand spent on testing with no answers so he is on a daily alergy med plus his seditive, as ridilin and quite a few others had no effect.. to many dr. visits w/ no answers other than hyper ,ocd, add,, so on.. i am against meds myself as i feel he should grow out of this faze...i hope at least, positive reinforcment is tough wen im pissed off most the time..i spend more energy holding back my anger than it would take to beat him into shape..just cant do it as he just doesnt think like a normal kid i think,,i feel bad for him,,like he is always in trouble but he causes it himself... ive heard about the all natural diet but its hard as he is a very picky eater...he thinks a bowl of cheese is dinner...he has never eaten an actual meal w/ us, he gets a seperate thing ...iwas made to eat what was dinner, if i didnt like it,,it was in my lunch the next day until i ate whatever it was including liver which to this day makes me sick...i feel he is getting lucky getting whatever he wants,as i didnt have a choice or a beating...oh well, my garden is my happy place, no talking back ,just peacefull thinking...


Have you talked with a nutritionist? a real one not just a dietitian.
Natural diets means no dyes, chems, processed anything, start small
and gradually add 1 more food at a time.
Good luck and if you need to scream do it here the stress this puts both
you and your family under no one should need to go through.
If you need to talk you can pm me.


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2015)

My baby "girl" space bubble


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> As promised. We almost ate all the chicken before I could get a picture of them done!
> 
> View attachment 3409485 View attachment 3409487 View attachment 3409488 View attachment 3409489 View attachment 3409490 View attachment 3409491 View attachment 3409494 View attachment 3409496 View attachment 3409497 View attachment 3409498


That pork got my mouth watering.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 2, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> If your kid isnt doing great in school maybe find an "Alternative?" Especially if you feel he is being disruptive to other students. Try and find something your kid finds INCREDIBLY interesting and let him do that. The way I see it, if he finds an interest and learns about it then he learns how to learn and learns the importance of learning. Maybe he isnt learning anything interesting to him at school, but everybody will find something interesting and want to know more about it.
> 
> Just a suggestion I don't know the extent of the issues at hand. But I nearly failed high school because I didnt like learning until I started learning about weed, now I love all of learning. I just had to find something that really interested me


It is part high energy and part high intelligence.

Imagine being bored all the time because everything is going sooo sloooow.

They have a high capacity for learning if they can find something they are passionate about.

An after school program would help them expend some of that energy.


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

moondance said:


> Okay Folks since i am all the fuck in, well I ain't never all the fuck in!!!!!
> 
> The Dank Inovations Home Growers Online Invitational right here on Roll It Up. My boys C & D they got all the info you need. I'm hitting so hard no ones going to be able to see straight were fixing this shit NOW! Starts June 1st 2015!


Moondance please slow down a sec, some of us old farts have a hard time
understanding the vernacular of today's youth. lol
Sounds easy peasy I can turn 'em.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Moondance please slow down a sec, some of us old farts have a hard time
> understanding the vernacular of today's youth. lol
> Sounds easy peasy I can turn 'em.


Some of us young folks have trouble too
Especially when high


----------



## bellcore (May 2, 2015)

Just a refresher:


----------



## HydroGp (May 2, 2015)

It dont help being from overseas 
Zlatan honey polm maroc. Im not a football fan but i am a fan of this hash work. yummi yum!
 
Hope yall is good and those that arent get well!


----------



## papapayne (May 2, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (May 2, 2015)

Also selling BB Dog Kush now  Could not find any of the bb stickers tho :/


----------



## moondance (May 2, 2015)

Yup turn them once a week kids they do the rest. Split the bud sites, so that all that far red that u an only get through the shade of other green Leaves does the rest bro. Sorry but Danks out for now. My Kings got my science I got to rest.


----------



## Figgy (May 2, 2015)

Just pulled 2 engineers dream males out the tent . Down to two blueberry crisp girls and a possible engineers dream girl/guy. Keep those fingers and toes crossed for me.

Edit: and then there were three...


----------



## shishkaboy (May 2, 2015)

Fight time.


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> It dont help being from overseas
> Zlatan honey polm maroc. Im not a football fan but i am a fan of this hash work. yummi yum!
> View attachment 3409641
> Hope yall is good and those that arent get well!


Anything with Maroc in it.


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Also selling BB Dog Kush now  Could not find any of the bb stickers tho :/


Those pics deserve a double like.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Those pics deserve a double like.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Smokin' papa, looks great.


----------



## bellcore (May 2, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Also selling BB Dog Kush now  Could not find any of the bb stickers tho :/


Those images look quite similar to the ones on this site posted in 2013 : http://mashkulture.net/2013/06/17/the-weed-stands-of-pusher-street


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Just pulled 2 engineers dream males out the tent . Down to two blueberry crisp girls and a possible engineers dream girl/guy. Keep those fingers and toes crossed for me.
> 
> Edit: and then there were three...
> View attachment 3409704


Coming along real nice Figgy, fingers are crossed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2015)

I wanna send out a SHOUT OUT to one of the TRUE metal gods that past away this day 2 years ago. JEFF HANAMan/ SLAYER LEAD Guitarist. RIP




i got some new lil curing jars for my hash


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I wanna send out a SHOUT OUT to one of the TRUE metal gods that past away this day 2 years ago. JEFF HANAMan/ SLAYER LEAD Guitarist. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on DAT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2015)

hi DrD. good to hear from you again. hope ur growin some good stuff.


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Fight results anyone I have been so busy tonight, no wonder I couldnt sleep, Love ya ALL!!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

I'm clean as hell and Im going to Denver you know I love you guys haha, you guys saved me from a damn hollow point FUCK THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather by decision.


cof


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Fcuk no knockout


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Thank you COF, Always remember whats good business for us is always bad business for them. Trip on that haters FUCK YOU do you WE doing our thing here right boyz. still just rollin stay tuned for the moondance show fuck it lets go off the right way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herbganji (May 3, 2015)

How do I post video?

Yummy


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

go to you tube and copy paste the whole line at the top in


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Okay Thank you all, I'm chill again let's smoke some shit and get down to our business. Done on Facebook too, hate that shit!


----------



## DST (May 3, 2015)

herbganji said:


> How do I post video?
> 
> Yummy


Click on the 3rd icon from the lower left hand side in the reply box. A windows will open with insert media. Paste the YouTube url and click save or whatever it is. Lol....

Edit. It's Imbed you click on.


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2015)

wet dreams day 59


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2015)

saw this on another thread, thought Id post it here






talented lil mofo's


----------



## Figgy (May 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> saw this on another thread, thought Id post it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tool is one of my favorite all time bands! Those kids got some skills! That girl singing has an awesome future singing rock!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 3, 2015)

I think the drummer was killin it.
Tools' upbeats are hard as hell


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> wet dreams day 59


Very nice papa, that plant is well named.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 3, 2015)

moondance said:


> Fcuk no knockout


That fight sucked


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 3, 2015)

True^ well put 6 number one's in. Qq or dippsy.? Will know soon. Also have 2 GDP x qq and one dog x qq in veg


----------



## herbganji (May 3, 2015)

Hopefully this works


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

it worked. nice setup but a bit sparse in there. must grow more girls lol


----------



## herbganji (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> it worked. nice setup but a bit sparse in there. must grow more girls lol


It's my first grow in a tent and using a 600w lol. I didn't want to bite off more than I could chew.

Yummy


----------



## hippy132 (May 3, 2015)

15 BB seeds - 15 females , amazing (KOW), thats Knock On Wood for us old guys. Had to trim and rip some of the side shoots from one of the Dog, more like a tomato plant but under 450 watts of LED not sure what I will see. Hoping for cold snap but doubting it.


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

i would top the dog rather than strip side branches, it likes to get tall usually.


----------



## numberfour (May 3, 2015)

So finally got to the grow shop yesterday, two weeks late, bought a torin-sifan acoustic fan. Its silent, only noise is the airflow whoosh in the ducting. Bit of a squeeze but managed to get it in with the cf and the aircooled hood. 


next lot in, going down to 9 plants this run.


----------



## numberfour (May 3, 2015)

Forgot to add todays smokeables,

HSO Trainwreck


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Have you talked with a nutritionist? a real one not just a dietitian.
> Natural diets means no dyes, chems, processed anything, start small
> and gradually add 1 more food at a time.
> Good luck and if you need to scream do it here the stress this puts both
> ...


thanks oldman60, im sure alot of parents go through this, unfortunatly i was hoping for a normal healthy child..however unconditional love keeps us trying our best to be better parents than our parents were...i am thankfull he is healthy, just thinks differently than the rest of us...its hard to deal with a mind that you dont understand...


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 3, 2015)

been growing almost 20 years now, never had a herm from seed till this year..now ive had 1 seedsman skunk herm, 1 northern lights#5 from bcsc herm, and now a bcbd fire og bx3 is a herm...wtf!!! i was actually hoping for the fire to be male for pollen but 3 herms in 1 year after so many years of never getting one??? what the hell is going on???


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> thanks oldman60, im sure alot of parents go through this, unfortunatly i was hoping for a normal healthy child..however unconditional love keeps us trying our best to be better parents than our parents were...i am thankfull he is healthy, just thinks differently than the rest of us...its hard to deal with a mind that you dont understand...


I have a 13 year old son with downs....biggest bundle of love you could ever have....and hard to understand, too.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Very nice papa, that plant is well named.


It got the name because it was getting his girl in the mood


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have a 13 year old son with downs....biggest bundle of love you could ever have....and hard to understand, too.
> 
> 
> cof


yes he is! He is a great young man


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It got the name because it was getting his girl in the mood


true story! most the woman that have smoked it have reported the same. They say its like all the blood instantly goes to the lady region and gets super sensitive and ready for some serious humpage action, without making their Vs like death valley in july


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2015)

lets not tell the misses I shared that info though lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> lets not tell the misses I shared that info though lol.


What info


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2015)

Exactly.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

Autos are flowering now


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Autos are flowering now
> View attachment 3410033


What are you running for auto's?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What are you running for auto's?


Black buckets are female seeds 4x speed weed
Red buckets are made by a Rm3 member Canon.
Dc sent them all to help pull a quick harvest.


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have a 13 year old son with downs....biggest bundle of love you could ever have....and hard to understand, too.
> 
> 
> cof


I had a downs syn. gentleman work for me for 16 yrs. he had the best nature, funniest,
most cooperative and never missed a days work and you could ask Matt any ? about
rock music from the mid 50's till now and he'd have the ans. spot on.
I loved that guy.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 3, 2015)

We all have talents and special things about us. Some people/plants just need specific environmental triggers to bring out those traits.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Figgy (May 3, 2015)

Damn hermies . My best looking plant this run decided to start growing lots of balls. From 5 down to 1 female and a possible female. Looks like this is going to be a struggling run. Hope everyone is having better luck with their grows.


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

AL done tray ed and drying out.


----------



## GemuGrows (May 3, 2015)

A few pics. All wildly different random strains. I'm definitely not quite good enough to keep them all 100% happy, but they are looking pretty great for the most part none the less


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2015)

Looking good GG don't beat yourself up.
Try 2-3 strains with the same dominance and work up that's what I did.
Eventually you will find the "feel".


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Damn hermies . My best looking plant this run decided to start growing lots of balls. From 5 down to 1 female and a possible female. Looks like this is going to be a struggling run. Hope everyone is having better luck with their grows.


Looks like this is the spring of herms.
Next run will be better.


----------



## GemuGrows (May 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looking good GG don't beat yourself up.
> Try 2-3 strains with the same dominance and work up that's what I did.
> Eventually you will find the "feel".


I really like my seeds i'm still just testing them out so I know what to look for in future grows with them. My seed supply is mostly random sativa heavy genetics that hermed my first grow, this grow and the last one i've been growing out their children with much less herm problems and 100% female (other than a few sacs here and there).

I've still never ordered seeds, I really want to but i'm still having fun messing around and having really awesome results!

I have to take a break from growing for a bit after this one, but i definitely would have cloned a few of these plants if I could keep growing pot here coming up


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Okay 600 it's a done deal all night, I am getting fucking high as hell tonight. 12 days to do it, 42 years of suffering, I gave all the power to Snoop Doggy Dog and the dog pound and Tommy Chong FUCK YOU, we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Now I'm just me again YES Thank you so much for freeing me Kings I told you I had your asses for Life now, All set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Okay done deal Senile fungus is coming tomorrow to get his shit, watch this I'll smoke him out too I got Skunk wrecked Widows for days.


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see you all you got to meet Barb and FUCK YOU were retired HA!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

I'm done i'm back in the 600 for good...Love this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ask my Kings Ha.


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Now lets fucking get stoned and have a barbecue please I miss that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

HIPPYS for life Bet on that baby, I had you!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

hey fungus, um the main run is ready to run, the leaf and stem from today is all wet but everything else should be dry, I got contractor bags here they work really nice for this shit, and the pk buds do what you want there a bit too dry but fuck it man its all yours now, I didnt get a chance to clean any of the tents up though sorry man been a bit busy lately, I apreciate you taking this run thanks man!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

I did this all so we could have our beloved skunked train wreck back that all those bitches stoles from us. In Honor of the biggest damn HIPPY that never got to Live her life Julie - My oldest best friend Dan's wife bet on that! I made that promise 25 years ago on my real birthday, and now I am free let's party and retire I got our shit back NOW! Thanks honey we did this shit!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Done deal I just made it, Senile Fungus is the only 3 Kings bcd distributor in Michigan now, truck and all!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Paradise Nursery on the Back For Life FUCK YOU Michigan!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

I almost burned this whole place down one night with iso oppps fried mama's shit LOL.


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Remember back in the day when we said we would OWN this shit Brothers WE OLD HIPPYS meant it FUCK UM, OWN this shit KINGS.


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

One more play before I go anyone in the 600 anywhere but only one per state is now 3 Kings bcd for Life, OWN this whole damn thing now don't we! Don't think I am kidding!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Don't ever make us HIPPY's almost put a bullet to our heads FUCK YOU!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Watch this who owns this world now Kings!


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

Ordained in BLOOD washed Clean with Iso we own this shit Brothers 3 Kings For Life lets retire!


----------



## DST (May 4, 2015)

Moondance, seriously you are cool, but come on dude. Take a chill holmes. 17 posts of which none really make a great deal of sense to me.....


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

What


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

are


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

you talking about D?


----------



## oldman60 (May 4, 2015)

Good morning 6


----------



## Enwhysea (May 4, 2015)

Holy spammsicle moondance what are you rambling on about bro ? I can't make any sense of it at all and I'm sober =\


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

Me and MD have been talking. I'm trying to figure it out too guys!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Enwhysea (May 4, 2015)

Anyone using a ozone generator for smell I'm thinking about snagging one instead of a new filter just wanted to hear your input fellas ?


----------



## DST (May 4, 2015)

They seem more hassle than they are worth. They use to be quite popular on riu but I haven't seen anyone use one for a while. Gotta be careful with them.


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2015)

Never used them before. Like D said you gotta be careful.


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2015)

we had a speech therapist at the house today. Our little girl is taking her time talking. She's 21 months old. All her levels aside from expression are 25-30 months. Ahead of the game. She's only on an 8 month level for expression though. Grunts and pointing. At least the ladies were nice.


----------



## oldman60 (May 4, 2015)

With ozone you have to watch any plastic or rubber for oxidation exposure to
your person can result in loss of taste and smell. I wouldn't have one in my house 
they're just to dangerous.


----------



## Dezracer (May 4, 2015)

I used to run one (ozone generator) in my exhaust when I had a garage grow going. I just stuck it in the exhaust duct and let it exhaust to the outside. Between the filter and the generator, there was no smell at all. You could only hear what sounded like a dryer running if you stood near the garage vent. Worked well but they are dangerous and I wouldn't recommend using one inside a house. The benefits just don't outweigh the risk in this case, IMO.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

I doubt most strain will go through a fresh filter. The dour is really, really loud and it is only slightly noticeable outside the tent during the few hours before lights on.

@jigfresh that my friend is some good ass parenting bro.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

@moondance hit me up, please and thank you


----------



## papapayne (May 4, 2015)

hello club 600,

Turning in application shortly for the new place. Wish us luck lol. ah what I can do with 5 Acres!


----------



## hippy132 (May 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> i would top the dog rather than strip side branches, it likes to get tall usually.


It was already too late for that I am thinking, but will definitely do that in the future.


----------



## herbganji (May 4, 2015)

Just wanted to share this with all of you. Thought it was damn interesting. Wonder if there could be a benefit from it.
http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/videos/do-plants-respond-to-pain/12151

Yummy


----------



## moondance (May 4, 2015)

2487600169


----------



## Figgy (May 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> we had a speech therapist at the house today. Our little girl is taking her time talking. She's 21 months old. All her levels aside from expression are 25-30 months. Ahead of the game. She's only on an 8 month level for expression though. Grunts and pointing. At least the ladies were nice.


My 21 month old doesn't say anything other than dada and ball. Balls are called ball, and everything else, including myself, is called dada. He growls, barks, and pants like any other normal canine. Wait.......


----------



## herbganji (May 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> 2487600169


I'm gunna mutha fuckin call you lol

Yummy


----------



## herbganji (May 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> 2487600169


Lmfao I'm sorry man I had to do it...I'm done forever lol

Yummy


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Anyone using a ozone generator for smell I'm thinking about snagging one instead of a new filter just wanted to hear your input fellas ?


Ozone in a grow room will kill the smell of the buds too.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> 2487600169


19856424587


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

I'm so confused right now ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

Yea I say like that when he pm's me


----------



## moondance (May 4, 2015)

Sweet nap.for a few hours holy shit I'm tird hah tired


----------



## moondance (May 4, 2015)

O fuck I forgot how acid makes me sh8jgjtj


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

@moondance call me buddy, when you have a little time. Check in wit ya boy!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

moondance said:


> Sweet nap.for a few hours holy shit I'm tird hah tired





moondance said:


> O fuck I forgot how acid makes me sh8jgjtj



You alright?


----------



## moondance (May 4, 2015)

Yes shh passing out for a bit is all ehit


----------



## moondance (May 4, 2015)

Wife's got me


----------



## herbganji (May 4, 2015)

Day 16

Yummy


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2015)

thanks shishka we do our best.



Figgy said:


> My 21 month old doesn't say anything other than dada and ball. Balls are called ball, and everything else, including myself, is called dada. He growls, barks, and pants like any other normal canine. Wait.......


yeah my girl calls everything Dat. Doesn't say mama or papa or anything. What she does do is animal sounds. She will do what does a cat, dog, cow, horse. Bird, and fish. Lol... Knows more animal words than human. Right there with you.


----------



## Figgy (May 4, 2015)

Looks like my last ED is female . I was worried I would've been flowering 1 plant. Time for a dab, feeding, dab, then chill time


----------



## Figgy (May 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> thanks shishka we do our best.
> 
> 
> yeah my girl calls everything Dat. Doesn't say mama or papa or anything. What she does do is animal sounds. She will do what does a cat, dog, cow, horse. Bird, and fish. Lol... Knows more animal words than human. Right there with you.


I'm not sweating it right now. I figure he has a few more months before I start even thinking about mental issues. It might not even matter. At 21 months he is the size or larger than other 3 year olds. I just hope this monster likes football.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

Some motivating music for my peeps
Hope ya'll like my taste in music.




I was afraid to make a single sound,
Afraid I will never find a way out.
Afraid I never be found
I didnt wanna go another round
An angry mans power will shut you up
Trip wire fill this house with tip toe love
Run out of excuses with every word
So here I am and I will not run

For all the times I let you push me round
And let you keep me down
Guts over fear, guts over fear.


----------



## oldman60 (May 4, 2015)

Figgy, there's an old joke about a kid that never talked, at 6 yrs old he finally 
told his mother to give him a sandwich for lunch instead of soup.
His mom in utter surprise says "you can talk since when?" The child replies
I haven't had anything to complain about until now.

Seriously, best vibes to you and your family.
I'm sure you and your wife will get a handle on things.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Figgy, there's an old joke about a kid that never talked, at 6 yrs old he finally
> told his mother to give him a sandwich for lunch instead of soup.
> His mom in utter surprise says "you can talk since when?" The child replies
> I haven't had anything to complain about until now.
> ...


Right on! I was slow to talk and walk.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right on! I was slow to talk and walk.



I still am!

:-\


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2015)

End of week 5, shitty pics but you get the point...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2015)

these papers suck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2015)

went here today. we were the only ones up at the top at the lookout. this is looking east from the TOp of MT. pilchuck into the PUGET SOUND....


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> these papers suck.
> View attachment 3411321
> View attachment 3411322


I like raws and elements.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> these papers suck.
> View attachment 3411321
> View attachment 3411322


Yea I have tried them too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2015)

I like PRIDE the best. what did you think of them Doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2015)

a storm is rolling in. makes for interesting cloud formations.
still some snow on the trail made it really fun sliding down the mountain!


 
stay happy and healthy always!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I like PRIDE the best. what did you think of them Doc?
> View attachment 3411326


They were fine, but I like king size smoking the best 
 Some root porn


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 4, 2015)

I'm still a Marley hemp paper fan myself 

What's up 6, hope everyone is doing well


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> a storm is rolling in. makes for interesting cloud formations.
> still some snow on the trail made it really fun sliding down the mountain!
> View attachment 3411344
> View attachment 3411345View attachment 3411346
> ...


That last pic is EPIC!!!


----------



## ebcrew (May 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html
> 
> So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.
> 
> ...


If this post is still active, id love to know where OP got his verticle lighting setup, ive been looking for something similar for a while now


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

This is prolly the most active thread on RIU.
If you want vert help @Dr.D81 is your man, I think
Edit:
I almost forget the most important part
Welcome,


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

ebcrew said:


> If this post is still active, id love to know where OP got his verticle lighting setup, ive been looking for something similar for a while now


I got mine from eBay, but it came from Amazon to start with. I will pull a link.
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Greenhouse-Light-Maxwing-Reflector/dp/B001U1MEUW


----------



## ebcrew (May 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got mine from eBay, but it came from Amazon to start with. I will pull a link.
> http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Greenhouse-Light-Maxwing-Reflector/dp/B001U1MEUW


Sweet im looking for something similar, that link said the item is no long available. But id like to take the reflector off and use vertically myself. That socket looks perfect for verticle hanging too.


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2015)

Well after a few days enjoying the homegrown, 

I'm back

Next lot in the 3x3, 9 days 12/12
 

Also member my seedy dogs I ran a year or 2 back, I planted 1 pip myself outdoors last year and so did 2 my m8s and all were with with no pips, so I have planted one again to run In The 3x3


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

ebcrew said:


> Sweet im looking for something similar, that link said the item is no long available. But id like to take the reflector off and use vertically myself. That socket looks perfect for verticle hanging too.


That is what I have no hood look at tha doc's lab tread in my sig and this one
https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-vert-600.485864/


----------



## DST (May 5, 2015)

ebcrew said:


> If this post is still active, id love to know where OP got his verticle lighting setup, ive been looking for something similar for a while now


I am still running vertical. There is a vertical forum on RIU. I hve 2 x 600w in 2 x 8 inch cool tubes with a 8 and 10 inch fan and filter. I nornmally run around 5 plants around the side and grow them to a reasonable size before flowering. The equipment is just regular equipment that I have in hung vertically...nothing ingenius really. Please feel free to ask further questions. Peace, DST


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2015)

Here's the main dog pip with 16 heads getting potted up today as made space in the veg tent 
 

Fire balls x smelly cherry female
 
 
And the next lot for 8x4 give me a week or 2 to go 8" extraction 


So I just shifted off to a m8s yesterday 
1 pl
1 dog 
4 fb x sc
1 pk x livers 
1 qq x livers 
1 blueberry 
2 caramel 
And 2 strawberry kush


----------



## ebcrew (May 5, 2015)

DST said:


> I am still running vertical. There is a vertical forum on RIU. I hve 2 x 600w in 2 x 8 inch cool tubes with a 8 and 10 inch fan and filter. I nornmally run around 5 plants around the side and grow them to a reasonable size before flowering. The equipment is just regular equipment that I have in hung vertically...nothing ingenius really. Please feel free to ask further questions. Peace, DST


Thanks for the welcoming! So basically your just using a regular old setup that you ripped the reflector off of and hung verticle?


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

ebcrew said:


> Thanks for the welcoming! So basically your just using a regular old setup that you ripped the reflector off of and hung verticle?


yea man or hang your cool tube vert


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

Great job! I can't wait to see how the other phenos come out
http://s300.photobucket.com/user/papapayne420/media/ls_zpsy6ihuj7d.png.html

Veg room
 
Sfv og roots starting


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2015)

Sum root porn off the blueberry was in my cloner about 2 week just over, with only tap water


----------



## Enwhysea (May 5, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Sum root porn off the blueberry was in my cloner about 2 week just over, with only tap water View attachment 3411546


You have enough knobs on your stove mate ?


----------



## herbganji (May 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> You have enough knobs on your stove mate ?


Hahahahaha. 4 burners, the stove anddddd? A warming plate? 

Yummy


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2015)

4 burners, oven, grill and little oven that same section as grill haha


----------



## GemuGrows (May 5, 2015)

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=general organics and miracle grow

^A little article about Miracle Grow's purchase of General Organics

"Scotts Miracle-Gro Co. spent about $130 million to buy California’s General Hydroponics Inc., _Columbus Business First_has confirmed, marking the company’s biggest acquisition since a European expansion push in the 1990s."

"“So while we think Scotts is paying a full price for the company, it should be a company well-positioned for growth with below-average risk, especially if marijuana continues to be legalized in more states,” Barrett said."


----------



## GemuGrows (May 5, 2015)

Dang so I just found what I think was a very small amount of powdery mildew on my plants (Just a tiny bit on some foliage). If its what it is I definitely caught it very early so i'm quite hopeful I can fix it.

Whats the best way to deal with this? I feel like i'm kinda in a time crunch with it i really don't want it to ruin my crop


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Dang so I just found what I think was a very small amount of powdery mildew on my plants (Just a tiny bit on some foliage). If its what it is I definitely caught it very early so i'm quite hopeful I can fix it.
> 
> Whats the best way to deal with this? I feel like i'm kinda in a time crunch with it i really don't want it to ruin my crop


https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600.285620/page-4771#post-11541298

I answer how to deal with and prevent PM in this post.


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2015)

Good morning folks and welcome to ebcrew.
@Doc, the veg room looks great man.
@dat, those pics do my heart good, beautiful.
@budolskie, 16 head dog looks super.
This is the third day from cutting the last batch I hope the odor slacks a little,
wow those SW's reek! what an incense they would make.
Getting ready to clean the room and get ready for the next run.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 21 days

I've been giving the a bit of plain water before feeding them. I think they like it. Helps reduce build up maybe?

Misted with Green Cure on Sunday. Raised #2 up today. They are about 4 feet tall now. I expect they will be 4.5 or so by finish.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 21 days
> 
> I've been giving the a bit of plain water before feeding them. I think they like it. Helps reduce build up maybe?
> 
> ...


those are some nice colas growing there!! tall ladies, i normally veg a week or 2 then flower so my plants stay at 3 and a half fett tall or less as penetration on my 2 600's only gets good size buds to the 3 ft mark even at that some of the under buds are popcorn..


----------



## giggles26 (May 5, 2015)

Just some better pics and a few others I snapped....


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

I found a local planter that has the gg#4, willing to trade.
Too bad nothing I have is worth the trade to him.
Oh well, guess I gotta put in more work.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 5, 2015)

Dang man, I don't know why people are hoarding it, it's supposed to be shared and free for cuts, he doesn't sound like he should have the glue. Gg5 is coming out soon anyway and gg4 bx1 will be released in seed form by red eyed genetics. 

I made this hash with 28 day of flower glue. It's the most insane hash I've ever made and it was hella premy plants 


shishkaboy said:


> I found a local planter that has the gg#4, willing to trade.
> Too bad nothing I have is worth the trade to him.
> Oh well, guess I gotta put in more work.


----------



## Figgy (May 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dang man, I don't know why people are hoarding it, it's supposed to be shared and free for cuts, he doesn't sound like he should have the glue. Gg5 is coming out soon anyway and gg4 bx1 will be released in seed form by red eyed genetics.
> 
> I made this hash with 28 day of flower glue. It's the most insane hash I've ever made and it was hella premy plants
> 
> ...


Insane raciness?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 5, 2015)

Yeah, it's an up high for sure but also gets in the body, my girl says she felt it creeping through her butt cheeks lol



Figgy said:


> Insane raciness?


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dang man, I don't know why people are hoarding it, it's supposed to be shared and free for cuts, he doesn't sound like he should have the glue. Gg5 is coming out soon anyway and gg4 bx1 will be released in seed form by red eyed genetics.
> 
> I made this hash with 28 day of flower glue. It's the most insane hash I've ever made and it was hella premy plants
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmm
Looks like the nerds candy.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 5, 2015)

Lol it does! It's super hard to work with, keeps sticking to everything it touches. I pressed a little for a dab and hard a hard time peeling it off the parchment paper, it just sticks and then stretches like chewed bubble gum even after its in the fridge for a few min lol. 



genuity said:


> Mmmmmmmm
> Looks like the nerds candy.....


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dang man, I don't know why people are hoarding it, it's supposed to be shared and free for cuts, he doesn't sound like he should have the glue. Gg5 is coming out soon anyway and gg4 bx1 will be released in seed form by red eyed genetics.
> 
> I made this hash with 28 day of flower glue. It's the most insane hash I've ever made and it was hella premy plants
> 
> ...


I just find it funny that nothing on the list I sent him is "worthy".
Sour D =super stank
Kool aid kush =very tasty
The Dog= potent and frosty
bag sour f2 #7= brand new 
Cheese= mmm good
Black Sour Bubble= purple ass hell
Lemon Skunk= best overall flavor really like lemons
Mr Nice in testing now
Tangilope in testing now but the sample was extremely flavorful
Jesus og x mulange sativa=??

He said that it was considered an insult to offer any of these for the "high quality" gg#4

So if you dont already have clone only you cant get gg#4?
Or at least that is my situation, its all good I still helped dude out with his cloning problems.


----------



## giggles26 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (May 5, 2015)

It's sad there's people like that out there, even if there wasn't something for trade that caught his eye he should still be willing to trade. Maybe he really doesn't have it? I'd give ya 10 for free, it's just genetics, not like gg4 is the Holy grail or anything and like he's the only one that has it or something. Ridiculous man. 



shishkaboy said:


> I just find it funny that nothing on the list I sent him is "worthy".
> Sour D =super stank
> Kool aid kush =very tasty
> The Dog= potent and frosty
> ...


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)

its one thing if he breed it himself. Seems rather silly to try to horde someone else's breeding lol. I have met those people though, generally they arent the best growers though. 10 people can grow any strain out and its gonna be a bit different, and certainly not all going to dank.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's sad there's people like that out there, even if there wasn't something for trade that caught his eye he should still be willing to trade. Maybe he really doesn't have it? I'd give ya 10 for free, it's just genetics, not like gg4 is the Holy grail or anything and like he's the only one that has it or something. Ridiculous man.


Hell I have handed it to a lot of growers and offered it to others in the month or so I have had it. Like you said it is good and worth growing I think but not the holy grail.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

I offered stuff I created too. 

I never asked dude for anything, he realized I was local to him and inboxed me.
I found out he was on riu also and invited him to our club.
I thought dude might be cool but just in case he does show up, he's the same dude that tried to tell AP not to go over a certain ppms with the glue, just before the shut down.

Im not even mad, I just really find all this hilarious.

Back to putting in work. Making edibles this evening. Pics later.


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I offered stuff I created too.
> 
> I never asked dude for anything, he realized I was local to him and inboxed me.
> I found out he was on riu also and invited him to our club.
> ...


You know when I was a youngster we had a saying I don't know where
it started but it's still pertinent "We have to share yours 'cause we done
shared mine" I know Jerry Garcia used it but he didn't start it.
Weed is the love drug and it scares me that it's getting lost in it's popularity
now. This is why I have found a home with the 600 you guys still have heart
and I salute you all, my family I just found.
Mediocrity is as terrible as cancer it just eats away all that's good. The only
best grower is Mother Nature the rest of us have to take a backseat.
It is my choice not to have social intercourse with people who think they are too
good to share their knowledge with me.
I met a grower today who when told what I grow and why, simply turned his back
to me and started a conv. with someone else. I asked another friend whats up
and he said I didn't meet his standard of grower.
Keep the faith, share the love.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> "We have to share yours 'cause we done
> shared mine"


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


>


Ah back when we would roll the towel up against the closet door
and light 2 incense cones to smoke a pinner. 
We've come a long way, I hope in the right direction.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2015)

I would steam up the bathroom too. Never got caught.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Ah back when we would roll the towel up against the closet door
> and light 2 incense cones to smoke a pinner.
> We've come a long way, I hope in the right direction.





Mohican said:


> I would steam up the bathroom too. Never got caught.


We did both of these in the motels on the way here


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2015)

Wakey bakey, purple lemon


----------



## GemuGrows (May 5, 2015)

I got a little bottle of GH Floralicious Plus from work, easily enough for a few grows though.

Has anybody used this stuff? Should I try a little out?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2015)

what does the bottle look like?


----------



## GemuGrows (May 5, 2015)

Its this stuff except in a tiny bottle:
 

"*Super concentrated organic enhancer*
Floralicious® Plus is a vegan bio plant stimulator & nutrient additive. It is everything that is Floralicious except it has been formulated to be utilized in both the vegetative and regenerative, or the flowering, stages of growth. Floralicious Plus stimulates microbial activity in the plant’s root zone. This metabolic fuel solution is packed with powerful vitamins, complex plant sugars, protein building amino acids, seaweed extracts, carbon building blocks & aromatic oils all in a fulvic acid base."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2015)

I think I mite ave tried it with no good results. A lot of GH products like this are junk. try to keep it simple and don't overthink things or make yourself have to worry about adding another product if you don't need to. I personally would not use it. Maybe just toss it in some other plants in my outdoor garden, like my lavender , roses or tomatoes or amend some outdoor soil with it for the hell of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3412138


I would love to own a DAT poster.
What do they go for?


----------



## tkufoS (May 6, 2015)

budolkskie..that looks fuckin deliscrumtious..how's the six feelin..hope everyone is good..if not I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I would love to own a DAT poster.
> What do they go for?


just pay for shipping , frame and like 60 bucks or something like that.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just find it funny that nothing on the list I sent him is "worthy".
> Sour D =super stank
> Kool aid kush =very tasty
> The Dog= potent and frosty
> ...


What a complete bellend. Even if the guy offered me a clone straight up I wouldn't take it from this bad karma mnotherfukker. You have my permission to call him a fukkin DICKWAD! Then slowly walk up to him and kick him in the knackers. People just make my blood boil.


----------



## tkufoS (May 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3412138








just like the first minute


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2015)

Any harm in using my neoprene collars more then 2 or 3 times like the lad in shop suggested..... as already used my ones I got with cloner way more times and had no harm or is he trying to make more money off me


----------



## GemuGrows (May 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Any harm in using my neoprene collars more then 2 or 3 times like the lad in shop suggested..... as already used my ones I got with cloner way more times and had no harm or is he trying to make more money off me


Can't imagine why you can't use them more than twice or thrice.

Those bitches are expensive, he's probably just trying to make a buck.

Take it form this lad at the hydro shop


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2015)

Tho I hadn't heard summit as stupid, greedy fuckers make enough anyway, and he only try to put 50 in when I asked for 60 luckily I was counting aswell when he was picking out a box


----------



## GemuGrows (May 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Tho I hadn't heard summit as stupid, greedy fuckers make enough anyway, and he only try to put 50 in when I asked for 60 luckily I was counting aswell when he was picking out a box


Sounds like a shady dude. He must have been the owner or manager or something lol. Thats the only person who would be putting money in their pocket with upsells and scams like that imo


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2015)

I'm not sure who's the owner out the 3 lads who work there, il have my 3 cloners build by the weekend hopefully


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

DST said:


> What a complete bellend. Even if the guy offered me a clone straight up I wouldn't take it from this bad karma mnotherfukker. You have my permission to call him a fukkin DICKWAD! Then slowly walk up to him and kick him in the knackers. People just make my blood boil.


Don't trip d, it was meant to be comedy.
I had to look in the urban dictionary for bellend, lolz.
Such an eloquent way to curse someone out, I love it.

Today I get a msg from him in my inbox, saying he just lost his access to cuts and a long time friend.

I guess he is implying that I caused him trouble. I still gave him the best advise I could.
"Pop some beans and you will be fine"

Veg shot
 
Aero clones
 
Tangilope


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

I have had the colored cutouts in the previous post for years @budolskie
I just got the black ones they are way better, they dont fall in and they are softer.
Just my .02


----------



## budolskie (May 6, 2015)

I have just got black aswell at 50p each, I wanted coloured for different strains but my labels will have to do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

so what's in the bottom the spinny things or airstones and bubbles?


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

Was in the local and a dude popped in to drop this off, 375g of some sort of nepalese hash. Looked real nice. Sorry about the shizz picture.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so what's in the bottom the spinny things or airstones and bubbles?


The red 360 degree micro sprayers are the best I have seen. No moving parts, still great coverage and cheaper.
http://www.amazon.com/50-RED-SPRAYERS-IRRIGATION-AEROPONICS-HYDROPONICS/dp/B007D2RX1C


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Any harm in using my neoprene collars more then 2 or 3 times like the lad in shop suggested..... as already used my ones I got with cloner way more times and had no harm or is he trying to make more money off me


just trying to scam you....I mean, you dont see surfers change their neoprene wetsuits every 2-3 surfs do ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

I could do with a good chunk of that right about now D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

get some aluminium tubing and make a template and buy a sheet of neoprene off ebay, most grow shops make em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

nice! thanks shishka


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2015)

LOOK AT THIS HASH!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 6, 2015)

my th seeds bubble gum planted 2 fem seeds just took clones, also took clones off island sweet skunk fem by next generation..as soon as the clones are rooted the moms will go into flower,,i cant wait to see how they do..also have 2 mr.nice shit and 2 critical mass regular moms will get clones soon, i truly hope they will be strong females!!
anybody grown th seeds bubble gum? my 2 fems are completly indetical so for once i believe they are truly stabilized hybrids.. i hate when i buy seeds that say are stabilized then i get 10 different looking plants...stabilized hybrids should be identical showing the same genes in each plant...


----------



## bellcore (May 6, 2015)

Is this a male? My first go with regular seeds, the other three show female preflowers so that is good.
If


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Is this a male? My first go with regular seeds, the other three show female preflowers so that is good.
> If


it is indeed


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

Bubblegum is a re-hashed (pardon the pun) strain but it is quite old so should be reasonably stable. I know the original Bubblegum clone in the dam was lost in a raid a good few years ago.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2015)

full]3412425[/ATTACH[/kATTACH][/ATTACH]
This clearly clearly came out wrong, whatever you can see is my Fireballs, Sweet Stomper Kush and a funky growing Psychosis. The young guns are a couple clones, and a bunch of mixed seeds I need to name ( all marked ) with a Scottie Dog ( the dark green one that stands out ) just topped them all


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2015)

Groupie....


----------



## giggles26 (May 6, 2015)

and the cycle continues


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just find it funny that nothing on the list I sent him is "worthy".
> Sour D =super stank
> Kool aid kush =very tasty
> The Dog= potent and frosty
> ...


Sounds like a toolbox, with the number of strains these days its hard to say what's better than what.Different yea, but better ??? I love having a few different strains mainly for taste with 1 or 2 for the stone to the bone, but with the list you got i'd say fuck him dude! I got a guy my way holding back a nice cut of cookies, acting like a child with the new console game he only let's a couple good mates in to play! Ive had a few grams and it is real nice, but my Fireballs and Dog are just as good imo. Its his loss as far as im concerned.


----------



## oldman60 (May 6, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Sounds like a toolbox, with the number of strains these days its hard to say what's better than what.Different yea, but better ??? I love having a few different strains mainly for taste with 1 or 2 for the stone to the bone, but with the list you got i'd say fuck him dude! I got a guy my way holding back a nice cut of cookies, acting like a child with the new console game he only let's a couple good mates in to play! Ive had a few grams and it is real nice, but my Fireballs and Dog are just as good imo. Its his loss as far as im concerned.


Right on!
Fuck the snobs.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

I would take the pepsi challenge with my dog or sour any day!!!

I used to play magic the gathering and other collectible cards games, so I am very familiar with the "juicing" technique.
Its when you have a rare card, valued at x, that someone wants to trade you for.
Juicing them would be looking through all their cards for something of at least x value plus more, the "juice".
Its basically about how much you can get over on the poor guy that wants the rare.
Then you are supposed to brag to all you friends how dude is a sucker so they can juice him too.

I spoke to the guy since then and I dont think he is a bad guy, just following a bad crowd, imo.
I was given what I feel was a sincere apology. He said he got some emails about what had happened, and he was able to understand why I was insulted. He really did not have to reach back out to me, but he did.

So I say he gets another chance.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2015)

@giggles26 All your plant's look great, i love the dark green and how clean they all look. I'd love to do like 20-30 from seed, same strain. Clones tend to grow out more, compared to seed's growing straight up. I grew a Psycho Killer surprise once from seed and was lazy re-potting so when i put it to flower it was about 2 feet tall but didnt branch anywhere from being root bound in a 1 ltr pot, so when it flowered it shot from the hip and finished like a spear around 1.5 mt of bud as fat as my arm. Would be a great way to line them up.... If only.......


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I would take the pepsi challenge with my dog or sour any day!!!
> 
> I used to play magic the gathering and other collectible cards games, so I am very familiar with the "juicing" technique.
> Its when you have a rare card, valued at x, that someone wants to trade you for.
> ...


Ah..

Well the clown with the GSC cut 5 min's from my house more or less doesnt know his arsehole for his ear hole, he stumbled across a couple young lad's out of town and he happened across the cookies and tanjie, but ive tried all the trick's, i even got a lad to grab me a cut straight off the plant and he met me twice, once with a bottle of water with a leave, grow tip and a piece of stalk, and second time the whole snip was from the top of the plant and he had the whole thing wrapped in wet tissue over night, it shriveled up as soon as i put it in prop but nearly got it rooted!
Hav'nt bothered since, but i hear he still has it


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Ah..
> 
> Well the clown with the GSC cut 5 min's from my house more or less doesnt know his arsehole for his ear hole, he stumbled across a couple young lad's out of town and he happened across the cookies and tanjie, but ive tried all the trick's, i even got a lad to grab me a cut straight off the plant and he met me twice, once with a bottle of water with a leave, grow tip and a piece of stalk, and second time the whole snip was from the top of the plant and he had the whole thing wrapped in wet tissue over night, it shriveled up as soon as i put it in prop but nearly got it rooted!
> Hav'nt bothered since, but i hear he still has it


Hold up, he cant clone yet?
How did he get cut then?
Seems strange, imo


----------



## 3eyes (May 6, 2015)

Just a little progress report, 2 600's still burning brightly in the house of eyes 3 mango scrogged and a sexbud and a super skunk at the back  i hope all is well at the 600


----------



## tkufoS (May 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Back to putting in work. Making edibles this evening. Pics later.



how'd they turn out bro ?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 7, 2015)

I had a feline emergency and still aint make em yet. My cat tried to fly. I am on the 6th floor. 
A little ptsd, but he's got 8 lives left.
Doing a lot better now
  

So I was doing my bug prevention spraying and I hear some strange noises coming from near the exhaust fan. I go check and see nothing, back to work I go. I few seconds later I hear it again but it sound more like scratching this time, so I knew exactly what it was this time. I go check again and I catch a glimpse of the furry homie falling from the top corner of the window. 

He had made a hole in the screen and climbed up the outside of the screen. I drop everything and run downstairs (broken elevator). Make it out back, take a deep breath and pace forward expecting the worst. 

But, I didnt see him. So I knew he was alive. Luckily, In the center of these apartments is a grassy area right below the window. I saw some movement over behind the fence 
went over crouched down, put out my hand and he started coming under the fence.

Carry him back upstairs and can anyone guess what I forgot?

Come on I know you can get this one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOOK AT THIS HASH!!
> View attachment 3412284
> View attachment 3412285


That sucks DAT


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I had a feline emergency and still aint make em yet. My cat tried to fly. I am on the 6th floor.
> A little ptsd, but he's got 8 lives left.
> Doing a lot better now
> View attachment 3412978 View attachment 3412979
> ...


door keys to get back in?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hold up, he cant clone yet?
> How did he get cut then?
> Seems strange, imo


How so ?????
He was given the 2 cut's already potted up, the lad who tried to get me a snip is just a guy thats friendly with him, he doesnt grow and didnt understand when i said just stick a snip in a bottle of water or damp tissue. But the big Kid who has the cut's can take clones, he only gives to one guy and thats where i tried to step in. the 2 cut's he tried to get me was from the second guy and yea HE doesnt take clones, just get's new ones every run from the big kid for a nice kickback!!!

Here's some of the cookies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] all this elitism with clones. 600 over the pond can hook up with uk 600 and do nothing against the rules of the forum.... 

you have to be in the cookies family to have the real cut, oh really....


----------



## whodatnation (May 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sucks DAT



Damn I didn't even notice the mold  un-like!

3eyes been a while since I seen you around, cheers!

Shishka glad the feline is alright! I'm guessing you forgot the keys :-/



Long day for me, the girlfriend is out of town so I've been working allot more lol back to it tomorrow.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 7, 2015)

Yep, got locked out. So we sat outside waiting for the mrs.
Kit kats and brownies coming right up


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2015)

Morning club 6, it's storming it's ass off here today so how bout a lil porn....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

pretty nuts to survive 6floors. One lucky cat shishka! Hope its all good man.

that's like a human jumping off a crane.

think you deserve a cookie or three and maybe half one for the cat.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 7, 2015)

a few pics of my ladies, will be 8 weeks flowering on saturday,
there is 2 exo, 1 psychosis both clone only, and a zlh x Psychosis from seed.


----------



## papapayne (May 7, 2015)

OG Larry x Bluemoonshine #4 thus named lemon shine is jarred. 4.97 ozs of LOUD LOUD lemon kush buds.


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2015)

Lemon Shine....sounds Yummy!


----------



## Figgy (May 7, 2015)

So my "Blueberry Crisp" hermied. I'm pissed to say the least. From 5 down to 1. I know it's the way things can go down with regs and seeds, but damn this is some crap. Anyway, I go to AMS where I purchased these seeds (yes, I found after I placed the order that this was a company with a bad rap) to see if they are still selling the "Blueberry Crisp" seed. To my surprise they have changed the name and changed it to an auto flower, but the pic and description are exactly the same. now I'm going to be rocking 1 Engineers Dream under this 600. I feel it's such overkill for this one girl, but I'm not giving up. I just hope she turns out well. I gotta baby her for sure. Rants over.


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2015)

Well that sucks @Figgy 

Well spent the day working in the room today and put this bad boy in.
 
Plus this lil bad bitch....
 
1300CFM should allow me to grow whatever I want


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2015)

Sorry Figgy! All of my killer males hermed on me.

Black Sour Bubble - Herm
Jillybean cross - Herm

I feel you.

My Paki Punch male made up for it!

A 600 is perfect for one plant! You can always ScrOG it!

Giggles - looks like you are shifting in to overdrive!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2015)

@Mohican yea expect to see some big things to come  Here pretty soon I'm going to be tackling some pure sativas.....


----------



## Figgy (May 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sorry Figgy! All of my killer males hermed on me.
> 
> Black Sour Bubble - Herm
> Jillybean cross - Herm
> ...


She's in flower, and I have a dead line that has to be kept. It's ok though.


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2015)

Figgy said:


> She's in flower, and I have a dead line that has to be kept. It's ok though.


Is that going to last you and your wife long enough though? I know you said you guys smoke a lot and 1 plant seems like it will cut it really close. 

Just curious is all. I know nothing can be changed but ya know.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2015)

Can't sleep for shit at the moment, not sure if it's hay feaver or what. But I wake up and my head instantly fills with goo. Other night I woke at 4, this morning 5 with tossing and turning throughout the night.....maybe it's because I crash out on the couch, haha. Anyway, had a 6:00 wake and bake with some Blue Pit. Feelling fine now. Just waiting for the breakfast madness to comence. Looks like my Yin has chickenpox (most you guys get immunised against that, not in Europe.)


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2015)

blooming plants produce pollen that plays havoc with the sinus system.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2015)

We have been blessedly free of allergies sense the move. Hope you get better soon D


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Can't sleep for shit at the moment, not sure if it's hay feaver or what. But I wake up and my head instantly fills with goo. Other night I woke at 4, this morning 5 with tossing and turning throughout the night.....maybe it's because I crash out on the couch, haha. Anyway, had a 6:00 wake and bake with some Blue Pit. Feelling fine now. Just waiting for the breakfast madness to comence. Looks like my Yin has chickenpox (most you guys get immunised against that, not in Europe.)


be thankful over here kids get this other shit now and it can take three year to clear up


----------



## papapayne (May 8, 2015)

Anyway, enojy some pics, here is some Wet Dreams


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> a few pics of my ladies, will be 8 weeks flowering on saturday,
> there is 2 exo, 1 psychosis both clone only, and a zlh x Psychosis from seed.
> 
> View attachment 3413338 View attachment 3413339 View attachment 3413340 View attachment 3413341 View attachment 3413342 View attachment 3413343 View attachment 3413344 View attachment 3413345


Looking great mate! I am working on a chance to grow those out, and would love to see results like those.


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2015)

I'm blessed to not get sick but once a year maybe. Since being in the country past couple states I've lived in I get sick much less often.

@Figgy check your timer or something that's just crazy man.


Amazing pr0n y'all! Just lovely, thanks


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2015)

Smoked some wings earlier. Some just seasoning, some reg BBQ, and some Asian sweet chili BBQ. After 2hrs they shrunk up to lil baby wings,,, very tasty.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2015)

Yup, cities are full of people and full of germs....epsecially when your little dude goes to a Daycare!


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2015)

Zinc zinc zinc.....!


----------



## DST (May 8, 2015)

I aint taking zinc, one it tastes of shit by all accounts, and two, you got to take it all year long for it to have any effect I have read. So me ramming some zinc into me isn't going to do much apart from make me feel like barfing lol..


----------



## Figgy (May 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Is that going to last you and your wife long enough though? I know you said you guys smoke a lot and 1 plant seems like it will cut it really close.
> 
> Just curious is all. I know nothing can be changed but ya know.


I still have some larf, popcorn, and trimmings for about 2 more qwiso runs. Also have around 7-8oz left from last harvest. We will see how long it lasts. 


whodatnation said:


> I'm blessed to not get sick but once a year maybe. Since being in the country past couple states I've lived in I get sick much less often.
> 
> @Figgy check your timer or something that's just crazy man.
> 
> ...


Timer is good. I had a feeling these seeds from AMS were going to be trouble after all the bad stuff I read after purchasing these over a year ago. Lesson learned. 

Dog and Lambsbread next run. Hopefully better luck!


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2015)

Assortment of veggies.
  


And the biggest damn radish I've ever seen.


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Assortment of veggies.
> View attachment 3414111 View attachment 3414113
> 
> 
> ...


You could make salad for 50 with that monster, wow!


----------



## whodatnation (May 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> You could make salad for 50 with that monster, wow!


I would def not eat that monster lol


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

I thought it was a kind of potato.
Why not eat it?


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2015)

Finally at the airport to resume the Spanish adventure. Non stop from LA to Madrid. I hope the person I sit next to is cuddly. 

Finished everything at the house this morning. Everything we aren't bringing in suitcases is pushed into the back of the attic. It's a bit sad to be leaving the house my baby has called home her whole life and me and my wife have loved in for the past 8 years. I'm exited about the future though. California you've treated me good, it's just time for something new.


----------



## Figgy (May 8, 2015)

Saddest, most lonely tent I have seen so far. 
 
I do hope all is well 600. This is the slowest I've seen it in here in a bit. Have a good weekend everyone, and don't forget to thank your mom for letting your dad knock her up so you could be here today!


----------



## papapayne (May 8, 2015)

wet dreams


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Finally at the airport to resume the Spanish adventure. Non stop from LA to Madrid. I hope the person I sit next to is cuddly.
> 
> Finished everything at the house this morning. Everything we aren't bringing in suitcases is pushed into the back of the attic. It's a bit sad to be leaving the house my baby has called home her whole life and me and my wife have loved in for the past 8 years. I'm exited about the future though. California you've treated me good, it's just time for something new.


Good luck, a new chapter has begun.


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2015)

Just a couple fireball moms...


----------



## Dave's Not Here (May 8, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Assortment of veggies.


I like your plant markers, idea swiped. Looks like one of those Daikon groundhog radishes, I was going to plant some as a cover crop last fall but was too late.


----------



## Figgy (May 8, 2015)

Blast off in 10....9....8....7......


----------



## DST (May 8, 2015)

I thought yo


giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3414225 Just a couple fireball moms...


I thought you'd ditched the FB due to herm Giggles??


----------



## papapayne (May 8, 2015)

yea didnt you say that they all hermed?


----------



## tkufoS (May 8, 2015)

between post's


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2015)

Hey all,

Hope everyone is doing good. High as fuck off some funky super jabbas stash.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

Does Jabba know?


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

DST said:


> I thought yo
> 
> I thought you'd ditched the FB due to herm Giggles??


Pretty sure I said all the F2s, I said all the F1s were fine. Man you guys must not read my posts very carefully.



giggles26 said:


> I didn't have any problems with the freebies, I had problems with the F2's from doc.....


See this post is from 2 weeks ago. Herb is right open your eyes a lil more


----------



## herbganji (May 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Pretty sure I said all the F2s, I said all the F1s were fine. Man you guys must not read my posts very carefully.


Lol...come on fuckers, focus through them Franco eyes

Yummy


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2015)

I don't remember where I was or what I did 2 weeks ago. Why would anyone remember the tiniest detail from someone else's post on a super fast moving thread? To anyone who reads everything that closely... I suggest getting out of the house more. Its nice outside.


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Good luck, a new chapter has begun.


I'm nervous as fuck. Not sure why last time coming over was so easy. I guess its because the house is cleaned out and my family has their tickets now. I stumped the police guy at the border. He didn't know what to do with me. Took 10 minutes, brought in his superior and he didn't know anythi g either. Shit, I probably didn't even need a visa after all. This Spain place is fuck g funny.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Pretty sure I said all the F2s, I said all the F1s were fine. Man you guys must not read my posts very carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> See this post is from 2 weeks ago. Herb is right open your eyes a lil more


This is not a "prove a mofo wrong contest" lol. And it doesn't exactly say that the Fireballs Mom's you posted are F1s or F2s so stop getting all quotey  I was only asking since the whole FB thing was such an explosion the last time.

And then the question begs,why were you running F2s when you have F1 mom's? 

Just a q?


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm nervous as fuck. Not sure why last time coming over was so easy. I guess its because the house is cleaned out and my family has their tickets now. I stumped the police guy at the border. He didn't know what to do with me. Took 10 minutes, brought in his superior and he didn't know anythi g either. Shit, I probably didn't even need a visa after all. This Spain place is fuck g funny.


Where you at now. Turn on your Spanish mobile when you can as I sent you a message lad.


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

DST said:


> This is not a "prove a mofo wrong contest" lol. And it doesn't exactly say that the Fireballs Mom's you posted are F1s or F2s so stop getting all quotey  I was only asking since the whole FB thing was such an explosion the last time.
> 
> And then the question begs,why were you running F2s when you have F1 mom's?
> 
> Just a q?


I wasn't trying to prove anyone wrong was just saying  

and I have F1 moms and ran F2's cause they were all dropped at the exact same time. Don't you remember me popping like 60 fireballs? Ya those were F1's and F2's. The F2's threw nuts everywhere and the F1's kept on trucking so I cloned them and kept them. 

See here's one now, oh excuse me correction here's a Fireball F1 clone


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

To be honest dude I cannot keep up with all your posts


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

DST said:


> To be honest dude I cannot keep up with all your posts


To be honest it doesn't really matter to me, I'm not here to post to any one person. I'm here to post my girls and share some info and that's about it


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

I didn't think you were giving me a private lap dance Giggles....leave that for the other forum ffs  and keep sharing and caring, just don't expect me to remember all minute detail that you post, so from time to time I may ask questions.


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Do you want a private lap dance? I sure can arrange that if you want....

Ask away, I was just answering the questions. I'm afraid that I come off completely wrong here. Oh well such is life. Carry on...


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

At the moment a lap dance would be great. My adventures in the sac have come to a shuddering halt of late. However. I Have Seen Yer Pics Gigs and yer far from my type jongen .


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

DST said:


> At the moment a lap dance would be great. My adventures in the sac have come to a shuddering halt of late. However. I Have Seen Yer Pics Gigs and yer far from my type jongen .


Well shit I was offering up the wife but hey you passed. On to the next


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2015)

Oh wow what's poppin yall lol 

Lil too much strong drink last night, did more smoked wings too hahaha this is becoming a problem. I can't remember the last meal that wasn't BBQ


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I thought it was a kind of potato.
> Why not eat it?


Like Dave said its a sort of field radish used for cover cropping. Besides that, crops of that nature usually get too tough or taste strange when they get too big. 

So these radishes are used in off season to bust up hard ground and they also got deep deep tap roots bringing up nutrients from below. We inter plant these with crimson clover which is a legume fixing nitrogen into the soil.


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2015)

Sorry for the tripple post, guess I forgot how to multi quote??? 

Hey jig real glad you all made it alright, here's to new adventures  Cheers


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Oh wow what's poppin yall lol
> 
> Lil too much strong drink last night, did more smoked wings too hahaha this is becoming a problem. I can't remember the last meal that wasn't BBQ


You'd fit perfectly well in South Africa! Except you'd need to call em Braais


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Maui x Heri day 40
  
Swam Wreck #2 day 40
 
Cherry puff day 40, finishes in 49 days but I like to take to 8 weeks for medical reasons....
 
Have a great Saturday club 6! Wife and I are headed to town to do some shopping and then tomorrow off to church and BBQ for Mothers Day, happy Early Mothers day to our own @Flaming Pie.


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2015)

The international language of fine smoked meats ha! I guess I am bilingual after all.

Edit: May as well add the picture I took,,, nothing fancy really. For these I made a spicy BBQ sauce that left my mouth tingling pretty good.

Even tossed a couple cheap ass hotdogs on there lol slow smoked hot dogs what's wrong with me.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (May 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Like Dave said its a sort of field radish used for cover cropping. Besides that, crops of that nature usually get too tough or taste strange when they get too big.
> 
> So these radishes are used in off season to bust up hard ground and they also got deep deep tap roots bringing up nutrients from below. We inter plant these with crimson clover which is a legume fixing nitrogen into the soil.


Man it looks like you're going to really grow a ton of tomatoes and peppers, if you get the time please start a thread for your veggie garden on the gardening board, I would really love to follow along.


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Dave, I might just do that. Hopefully be putting starts in the ground in a week or so. Lots of marine compost will be used, got maybe 10 yards left over from top dressing the vineyards.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Maui x Heri day 40
> View attachment 3414595 View attachment 3414593
> Swam Wreck #2 day 40
> View attachment 3414594
> ...


^^^^Maui-uana=maui x heri


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2015)

Saying maui uana sounds like a funny accent. Like a 4 year old saying it or something lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 9, 2015)

Hey jig, good vibes on your move buddy, cheers to a new experience 

Hope the 6 has been well. I finally am moved and settled into my new pad. Had my last crop fail on me during the move 4 weeks into flower and had to start some new ones. I have some not very healthy headbangers (two phenos) chemalope, gg4 x kush, gg4, and blue lemon thai that I'll be putting into the new flower room any day now. Kind of nervous using a new medium and haven't quite been able to have a chance to dial anything in yet, so here's hoping to an OK harvest because I'm about out of smoke  I have 10 gg4 that were repotted today also that will go back in the ebb buckets using the smart pots instead though. 

Enjoy your weekends and make sure to call mom!


----------



## oldman60 (May 9, 2015)

Just burned a J and my wife ave me a Ambien 10mg I haven't slept in 3 days..
Good night friends, I'm off to lay in the sweet embrace of Morpheus.


----------



## Figgy (May 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Saying maui uana sounds like a funny accent. Like a 4 year old saying it or something lol


Funny stuff right here!


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

Maui-Uana makes me think of kill bill. Some uma Thurman is who comes to my mind.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 9, 2015)

Has it been named yet?


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Has it been named yet?


Heri Surfer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

Guys I built me a potting table today. I still have to finish the three drawers and the door, but I don't know if I want to put the butler sink in it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2015)

@Mohican @FLkeys1 this is for you guys. 
Jurple lowers day 40


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 9, 2015)

Looks frosty..

What's the smell like??




giggles26 said:


> @Mohican @FLkeys1 this is for you guys.
> Jurple lowers day 40
> View attachment 3414956


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

everyone else having a good weekend!?


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2015)

It looks like you had fun.
It's quiet this morning.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mothers Day to all the mom's out there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

Yes happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

its so weird our mothers day in uk being different to Europe and the states.

and yes much fun. More than I've had for ages cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2015)

Haha Don, I had fun, but not as much as you by the looks of it.


Man my legs are sore sore don't even want to get up today. Who knew lugging around 50 yards of soil would wear you out.

Big holler to all the baby mommas out there! Cheeeers


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2015)

Only 50 shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

50 well that'll keep ya fit. I always think itd be great to have a farm big enough to be self sufficient. It sounds like hard manual labour for the most part. Your own veggies always taste that bit better though eh.

yeah last night was great til I got my taxi home. They'd closed the stretch of motorway so I had to walk the last couple of miles uphill in a stupor. In full cowboy outfit...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2015)

could Frenchy really be a Russian spy out to kil the American Economy by selling his phony techniques?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2015)

This is for all the pussy's out there.


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2015)

Successfully moved like 70 plants or something across town today. Man it would have been so much easier if they were still in solo cups.  New place is cool, and I like the owners. Hope everyone had a good mothers day.

Peace


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2015)

It's good to hear you have safely arrived and back into the swing of things. Is your new mantra "grow baby grow"?


cof


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2015)

Pics Jiggy!


----------



## Figgy (May 10, 2015)

Started building a fire pit in the back yard today. I cannot wait to roll some up, and have drinks out here once it's done! Still needs work, but I'm beat and ready to smoke. Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2015)

My Girl riding a small train at the mall... and getting ready to be a gardener.

 

My old house the morning of the day I left. It rained when I left in Feb, and it snowed when I left in May. The weather sure puts on a show for me sometimes.
 

LAX international terminal had these huge screens that kept changing scenes. I really liked this guitar scene thing they had.
 

A wild building in Madrid.... my friend calls it the gate of doom. That 'bridge' part is about 15 floors up and is 3 floor thick I believe.


Another wild building in Madrid I drove by.


The most prolific graffiti crew on earth, at least that I know of. Ron's Crew has big murals all around Madrid and they stretch south at least 135 miles south. Most were by a guy names KORS. Talk about a concerted effort. 
 

A dutch looking spanish windmill for DST
 

And a Rodriguez bus to welcome me back to living the life of Rodriguez.


----------



## herbganji (May 10, 2015)

How's it going everyone. Day 22 of flower, want to get this deficiency under control. Is it mag deficient? Any input would be awesome. If not mag maybe I'm burning them. Fox farm nutes, water PH is around 6.1 with the nutes. Watering every 4 days right now. Going to use regular tap next watering and maybe start doing every other with feeding. Thanks guys.

Yummy


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2015)

They like to just dig through mountains here. This was a really long tunnel.


They also put gigantic bulls on the tops of mountains for some odd reason. Just scattered here and there throughout the country.
 

A pretty view


Water fountain


Two fancy roundabouts. The second is a big basket of giant grapes
 

The sun sets here at like 9:15 now. This was the color of it. The picture really doesn't do it justice.
 

Some church in some small town.
 

I used to live here. The grass in the front got tall, it was pretty.
 

Some plants I found.


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 10, 2015)

herbganji said:


> How's it going everyone. Day 22 of flower, want to get this deficiency under control. Is it mag deficient? Any input would be awesome. If not mag maybe I'm burning them. Fox farm nutes, water PH is around 6.1 with the nutes. Watering every 4 days right now. Going to use regular tap next watering and maybe start doing every other with feeding. Thanks guys.
> 
> Yummy


Looks like wind damage to me. You have that fan right on your plants and that's where the damage looks to be.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2015)

We used our fire pit last night. It was perfect 



@jigfresh - awesome pic dude! Thanks!


----------



## herbganji (May 10, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> Looks like wind damage to me. You have that fan right on your plants and that's where the damage looks to be.


Wind damage causes what looks to be burns? I had no idea haha, I'll just hang that fan then.

Yummy


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2015)

I appreciate the pics as it gives me an idea of your surroundings. Your daughter is precious.....the plants appear healthy.....she's ready for dad to teach her his gardening skills.


cof


----------



## DST (May 11, 2015)

I think the grass out front in the field is wheat or something Jig....I was trying to figure it out when it first starting growing, was only the last time I went when it had started going boss that I realised it was probably wheat.
Cool pics bru! Nice find on the plant front how nice of someone to leave em and look after them for you


----------



## herbganji (May 11, 2015)

A few lights off pics...day 23 flower

Yummy


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2015)

Awesome stuff there jig  I like all the random public artwork, those bulls are a trip.

HHB! Look at her go


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

Morning club 6, just a lil swamp wreck to start the day....


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2015)

Man it's quiet in here, not used to that.

Saw some plants the other day, these people have an awesome greenhouse nice and simple too. Even though I'm not exactly growing at the moment I'm still learning a whole lot seeing how the pros do it out here in humboldt,,, these experiences are def cutting down on the learning curve and will help me allot in the future.

Anywho, understandably I couldn't share pics of their nursery getting plants ready for the full term outdoor season, but here's a bud shot of some clones they left out naturally, budding obviously.
Sunset sherbert I believe he said.

 


Alright 600 back to work.


----------



## Figgy (May 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Man it's quiet in here, not used to that.
> 
> Saw some plants the other day, these people have an awesome greenhouse nice and simple too. Even though I'm not exactly growing at the moment I'm still learning a whole lot seeing how the pros do it out here in humboldt,,, these experiences are def cutting down on the learning curve and will help me allot in the future.
> 
> ...


You can't tease us with an experience like that and just walk away. What did you learn? I'm still absorbing everything I can when I can. Gotta try and learn something new today so what ya got?!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2015)

I JUs took a druggy test.
Boy was it a close call.
Lady luck was on my side 4 shure.
I had passed my last one using Quick Fix Plus do I got it for todays test.

He handed me the urine container in the drug test box and I went down the hall to the restroom to pour it in the cup, thinkin , man I got this made. They didn't even make me lock my stuff up in a locker or nothing. So he told me to fill it up in between the lines.. No problemo .!
I had plenty to fill it up so figured,damn I will jus fill it up half way then and keep the rest for anotha time.

went back into the processing room and Im filling out stupid hippa test for them and I hear him saying that my test wasn't showing all the results like a hole field of bars of lines was missing!! he said he never seen anything like that before and its probably a malfunctioning test/bad lot and gave me a bottle of water to drink to do another piss test. So I just sat there patiently pretending to wait for my bladder to fill up and thought, shit, thank god I saved the rest of it, should have plenty for another test.

He asked me to start some other paper work and I said, I think im ready for the drug test again. Then he said I don't know what could have happened and showed me the urine cup.. Then to his surprise he said WOW< wait the lines filled in! and that it was weird it took so long., I think your good to go and got approval from his supervisor that I passed the test!! everyone in the room was super happy for me!!!

When I told Mike about it he said its because I didn't dump the ENTIRE contents of the Quick fix plus into the container it was missing some of the important ingredients!!

That was a close call and I will always dump all the fake urine into the cup from now on.


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2015)

Damn Dat that's wild, glad it worked out for you!

@Figgy
Just observing and learning how these big greenhouses are setup and run successfully, and how much of a difference keeping them heated at night makes in plant growth,,, simple as a propane heater, makes a world of difference.
Their plants compared to mine which are in an unheated greenhouse is like night and day.

Roll up sides give great airflow on the hotter days too, super easy one person can maintain several of these greenhouses.

Edit: they have also been open minded enough to actually take some of my advice as well,,, even though I'm not a big time grower I can def hold a conversation with these folks and they notice that.
They've really started noticing the difference in regular AACT applications and have made it a normal thing in their watering plans. They have also decided to mulch their entire garden this year which is really cool, they will def see the benefits in water retention, soil temp regulation, and less soil compaction,,,, plus anytime you are adding more organic matter to the mix is a great thing to do for your soil.

One more thing about mulching, it just plain keeps the soil happier. Soil microbial life is never naturally constantly exposed to the sun, basically irradiates any life on the surface, and the most important areas in the soil are in the top 6-12 inches.


----------



## giggles26 (May 11, 2015)

My next big step is switching over to beds. After the next 2 runs that's what is next in my future. True no till, just pull the main root ball and replace. I'm making my beds out of cedar so they should last for awhile. 

and how bout a lil jurple and tahoe for shits and giggles....

  
screw it have some cherry puff too....


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

Good stuff, whodat glad you can exercise your knowledge!!!



whodatnation said:


> Damn Dat that's wild, glad it worked out for you!
> 
> @Figgy
> Just observing and learning how these big greenhouses are setup and run successfully, and how much of a difference keeping them heated at night makes in plant growth,,, simple as a propane heater, makes a world of difference.
> ...


How hygenic is all this drug testing stuff? The amount of peoples urine that must float around in office blocks in the US is incredible.......pee between the lines. Generally when pissing, I find what needs to come out, comes out....my bladder pays no attention to lines in a cup. I have horrible memories of having salmonella and having to pooh into cups, fuk me that was hard enough when you got the diahorrors!!! Needless to say when I turned up with cups for the rest of the family from the doctor they were far from amused, lol. Anyway, enough shit from me.....carry on.
Peace, DST


My main client who is a US multi national put round all these drug testing documents in their contracts. The first time they sent me it I replied with a, sorry, but we are not testing our guys, this is Europe (more to the point, Holland) ffs, you just can't do that shit!


----------



## oldman60 (May 12, 2015)

It is getting so you can't get health insurance in this country
without being drug tested, in some cases if you are injured 
for any reason when you get to the hospital you are tested
and if "dirty" the ins. co. won't cover the hospital cost.
"Land of the free" HA!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (May 12, 2015)

Pic drop


Here's my 4 in flower under the gavita running at 750w.

I haven't seen them in about two weeks, the gentlemen whose house they're staying at has been kind enough to water for me. I'm using water only organic soil in 5gal fabric pots.

All from seed. Far left is Khaos Kush, near left is Frisian Dew, far and near right is Gorilla Fuck x GG4.

They're about 3.5wks in, I'm gonna take these longer than normal and see how they do.

The two GFxGG4 has similar stem and bud structure so far, both stretched the same, but one is definitely stacking more buds and will out yield the other for sure.

The Frisian Dew looks to be a big yielder. Maybe my biggest yet, judging from the early pics. 

I'll try to update again in a week or so. I'm gonna boost up the short ones to even out that canopy!



Frisian dew


GFxGG4


GFxGG4


Khaos Kush


----------



## oldman60 (May 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Pic drop
> 
> 
> Here's my 4 in flower under the gavita running at 750w.
> ...


Some very nice looking plants you have there fungus.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Some very nice looking plants you have there fungus.



Why thank you sir!

I love my water only organics, I literally do nothing. I'm a very lazy grower...

Plants do all the work!


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

Here's a Fireballs I am running outside. Covering each night with sheeting to keep 8t flowering 
 

And here's the Plemon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

noice! Like the tinge to the fb man


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

Sweepy time....nernight


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Hahaha...nice.

What's the make up of that sexy plemon?


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

The fireballs I ran indoors went hello purple...even into the calyxes on some. Sweet kush, strong coffee flavour at the moment.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

I think it is Smelly Cherry X Larry og X chem valley og. 
Although Don posted a note to say it was smelly cherry X og X chem valley.
With the Larry og it makes sense since it smells of lemons. Stinks of dank kush at the moment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

yeah its sc x Larry x cvk.

that's a handsome bag of purple goodness right there D.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

Plemon smells fantastic in veg. Even the last runt clone grew legs so happy about that as well. Seems solid geez. Hopefully reverse nae bother as well.....We shall see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

fingers crossed man, I crocked my last one just this week. I'm looking forward to the hash/extract off it.


----------



## Yellow33 (May 12, 2015)

Hey guys and GALS, I have been off for a while...life. But I have a few questions about temps with LEDs. I have a 300 Watt LED and it is set up in the garage, the temps in the day max are at 86 and at night about 67. That's just for now. I am fine about the 67 at night, but that higher temp no matter LEDs or not are going to kill me right? If anything, do you all think I should bring it inside where the Central Air can be controlled? Might be a dumb question, I am just trying to see if high temps with an LED matters or not. I would appreciate any feedback, oh and how do I found and join the groups. It has been a while since I have been here. Also, I will most likely be doing DWC, that is what I am somewhat good at.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Heri Surfer from a few days ago, she's really fading now.....


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2015)

Yellow33 said:


> Hey guys and GALS, I have been off for a while...life. But I have a few questions about temps with LEDs. I have a 300 Watt LED and it is set up in the garage, the temps in the day max are at 86 and at night about 67. That's just for now. I am fine about the 67 at night, but that higher temp no matter LEDs or not are going to kill me right? If anything, do you all think I should bring it inside where the Central Air can be controlled? Might be a dumb question, I am just trying to see if high temps with an LED matters or not. I would appreciate any feedback, oh and how do I found and join the groups. It has been a while since I have been here. Also, I will most likely be doing DWC, that is what I am somewhat good at.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


mid 80's aren't going to hurt you. Some strains are used to higher temps.....Mexico and Columbia strains as examples.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2015)

Have any of you guys run reserves privadas high CBD cut of tora bora?


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

Nope. Afraid not. Wouldn't mind some cbd strains for my Mums friend though, he's been enquiring.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Nope. Afraid not. Wouldn't mind some cbd strains for my Mums friend though, he's been enquiring.


I worked out at trade to get a cut of Franks gift 22.6 cbd


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I worked out at trade to get a cut of Franks gift 22.6 cbd


Very nice. Who's Frank?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Very nice. Who's Frank?


I don't know it is a local strain I have found twice now.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

ok, nothing to do with Frank Sidebottom then? lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

brown bread is old frank now


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

I thought he may have been resurrected as a CBD strain....obviously not


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Very nice. Who's Frank?







lmao


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

I use to work with a German guy called Frank..., all he ever said was "genau!" It was like a freak show, I had 4 other Germans who worked for me and it got to the point the only word I ever heard was "genau"....it does seem to cover a lot of responses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

Aye genau mate


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Nope. Afraid not. Wouldn't mind some cbd strains for my Mums friend though, he's been enquiring.


Well I just got a cut of it but I'm not sure it'd make the flight across the pond lol.

I got it for my mom and wife to make some caps for them. I'm waiting for a cut of the wife, which is a pure CBD plant with no thc that tested at 25%+ CBD. It's a plant just like Charlottes web.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well I just got a cut of it but I'm not sure it'd make the flight across the pond lol.
> 
> I got it for my mom and wife to make some caps for them. I'm waiting for a cut of the wife, which is a pure CBD plant with no thc that tested at 25%+ CBD. It's a plant just like Charlottes web.


Sounds the ticket. I was asked by my Mum's new partner who had a hectic stroke and is badly fucked up down 1 side. He was a lad in his day,even spent 6 month inside for hash up in Norway. But he is not up for getting stoned these days and giving him some dog to try I figured was not the best idea lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Sounds the ticket. I was asked by my Mum's new partner who had a hectic stroke and is badly fucked up down 1 side. He was a lad in his day,even spent 6 month inside for hash up in Norway. But he is not up for getting stoned these days and giving him some dog to try I figured was not the best idea lol.


Talk to don man and we will work it out


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Sounds the ticket. I was asked by my Mum's new partner who had a hectic stroke and is badly fucked up down 1 side. He was a lad in his day,even spent 6 month inside for hash up in Norway. But he is not up for getting stoned these days and giving him some dog to try I figured was not the best idea lol.


Yea the mother plant and tora bora would be perfect. Some fresh cuts might make it.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

Problem with fresh cuts is they don't do well at 36000 feet, without a presurised cabin either. Only rotted cuts will make 7 plus days in my experience. One needs a willing party either side to take a risk with a courier I would guess


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Problem with fresh cuts is they don't do well at 36000 feet, without a presurised cabin either. Only rotted cuts will make 7 plus days in my experience. One needs a willing party either side to take a risk with a courier I would guess


I've rooted fresh cuts that were 2 weeks old with no problems that have been through the air. 

I'm willing to try if you want. I mean I can root some but it would take a lil longer.


----------



## whodatnation (May 13, 2015)

Rotted clones really are the best 


Smoked more chicken. Gonna do another pork shoulder and some ribs in the next couple days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

I've looked at tiny light set ups for long haul but these days a battery operated light aint making it through a scanner that's for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Rotted clones really are the best
> Smoked more chicken. Gonna do another pork shoulder and some ribs in the next couple days.
> View attachment 3417500


you use any fancy wood chips or hickory etc Who? that ish looks de lish


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Sure rooted cuts are better but I've had no problems at all with fresh cuts. That's how I've gotten all my cuts and I've yet to lose one.

If you guys don't wanna try it that's cool with me, no sweat off my shoulders just thought maybe you'd enjoy some CBD cuts....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

there's a slim chance an unrooted will make it in fairy airways this far man. lol if you put it in a tiny bit of cotton wool it may root in the time it would take to get to uk lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's a slim chance an unrooted will make it in fairy airways this far man. lol if you put it in a tiny bit of cotton wool it may root in the time it would take to get to uk lol


The way I send them I bet you it would make it. Like I said I'm just trying to help out but if you guys don't wanna take the chance then that's your deal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

as I don't have a grow atm it'd be a bit pointless for me giggles but ty


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

This cut right here was in the system for 2 weeks before it showed up, fairy musta got drunk and went the wrong way and I still got it to root....
 
I'm not trying to start shit guys. I'm just saying it is possible. Sure rooted clones would be best and I can root some and try sending them as well I just know I can hide fresh cuts way easier.


----------



## Dezracer (May 13, 2015)

I tried sending some fresh cuts through the mail and they still looked good when they got there but later died in the cloner. I wrapped the stems in wet paper towels and stuck them into baggies before putting them into a box.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I tried sending some fresh cuts through the mail and they still looked good when they got there but later died in the cloner. I wrapped the stems in wet paper towels and stuck them into baggies before putting them into a box.


Most people forget to recut and dunk them before placing in cloner. I've had no problems having them die doing it the exact same way.


----------



## whodatnation (May 13, 2015)

Hey Don, went for the smoke trifecta with cherry, Apple, and hickory... Got it around so why not! I like the smell of the apple for chicken, but the hickory IMO is more suited for beef and pork.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

willem, Who i hear that. hickory is deffo only for beef for me. might even be warm enough to have a BBQ outside soon lol. a brow wiping 53F here today....


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Heri Surfer starting to fade


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> willem, Who i hear that. hickory is deffo only for beef for me. might even be warm enough to have a BBQ outside soon lol. a brow wiping 53F here today....


Where is Captain Phillips when you need him?


cof


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

I am not saying don't try Gigs, just that from experience (bad experience I guess) after a week they didn't survive without roots (and that wasn't me that sent them). The dude, EM actually, puts fresh cut in a box in a cupboard without light for a week and they were fine, as soon as they went in the air they went fooey. Maybe it's the distance, who knows. But always willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Good stuff, whodat glad you can exercise your knowledge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON DST! mike smuggled some hash up his ass from Amsterdam to England to Berkeley California and it ended up in Bill Cosby's daughters mouth.
IT was black afganistan hash with Opium.
I wish I failed that fuckin drug test cuz the job ended up being a complete nightmare and I quit after orientation. lol,,, im NEVER working a hospital strike again . They attract the most degenerate low lites from all over the country and then expect you to share a hotel room with them. TO hear their hustling networking to work the next strike like its a tour was disgusting.
"OH yeah baby NY NY hear I come ! a thousand dolla a day baby!!!!
I had to endure an orientation which consisted of hearing pathetic traveling nightmare stories and playing jepordy or 2 hours. and a fight that broke out in the ID badge line with some big bad mamma saying she was from LONG BEACh and she was gonna kick some botttie down so you betta let her cut in line. And then 2 high steppin Mammas from tEnnasee and Chicago said GIRL I don't care where you from!! you aint getting in front of me motha fucka!!!
its a dog eat dog world. LOL! you gotta love it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> I am not saying don't try Gigs, just that from experience (bad experience I guess) after a week they didn't survive without roots (and that wasn't me that sent them). The dude, EM actually, puts fresh cut in a box in a cupboard without light for a week and they were fine, as soon as they went in the air they went fooey. Maybe it's the distance, who knows. But always willing to give it a shot.


Give me a lil time and I'll figure a way to get some CBD cuts across the pond


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2015)

Thank you, I will have my fishing pole ready.lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Tahoe looking like she's gonna make some nice colas. Day 39 12/12


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 13, 2015)

Good afternoon 

I think it's half past ice wax o'clock, so everyone throw a glob on your nails or top off a bowl and show this hump day who's boss


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> The way I send them I bet you it would make it. Like I said I'm just trying to help out but if you guys don't wanna take the chance then that's your deal.


I'm down.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I'm down.


Ok, well I just got it so give me a lil to grow it out so I can get some cuts off it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

Sure is quiet in here. Let's change that. 
Swamp Wreck, this one is TW leaning.....
 
Swamp Wreck #2


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2015)

Long time no see Gigs, your shit is lookin crisp, love it. Always impressing me.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2015)

Sup 600, here is my 8ball kush girls. Got my 600w HPS runnin next to my 392w COB LED fixture, so about 800w total. I built a new 6 1/2' screen. Pretty fun adventure. Still got a month left on these.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

Good to see you man


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good to see you man


Thanks brotha, good to hear from ya! I'm still around haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks brotha, good to hear from ya! I'm still around haha


Right on man we moved to OR


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right on man we moved to OR


Lucky! Still saving to go out somewhere. Still haven't decide where. How is it out there for organic growers that write down everything?


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Long time no see Gigs, your shit is lookin crisp, love it. Always impressing me.


Ha ya it's been a min since you've been in here. Ya man I've changed a lot in the last year. 

Speaking of which I need to do some xplanting, shit....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Lucky! Still saving to go out somewhere. Still haven't decide where. How is it out there for organic growers that write down everything?


It can be good. My family is loving it and I hope to have a farm and a half next year.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ha ya it's been a min since you've been in here. Ya man I've changed a lot in the last year.
> 
> Speaking of which I need to do some xplanting, shit....
> View attachment 3417973



Yeah I feel the same man its awesome. Feelin like I'm really owning my shit for what I I have the space for, can't wait to move and go larger.

Those girls look super healthy, a lot of strains. I love my 8ball kush but I'm getting borderline bored haha


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It can be good. My family is loving it and I hope to have a farm and a half next year.


That's great, good to hear. Yeah I've given that state s thought bUT never really looked into how the seen looks.

I know my parents have some friends that their daughter and her boyfriend went out there trying to make a living off growing and shit. I guess they got broke into a lot and jacked and shit, sounded horrible. They said it was territorial where they were. I have no idea where off the top of my head but I mean it just sounded like a bad city like every state has. They were also trafficking across state lines to sell illegally so that will get you ran into some sketchy groups. Now the boyfriends in jail and she moved back in with her parents.

Life of people who don't take their shit serious.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> That's great, good to hear. Yeah I've given that state s thought bUT never really looked into how the seen looks.
> 
> I know my parents have some friends that their daughter and her boyfriend went out there trying to make a living off growing and shit. I guess they got broke into a lot and jacked and shit, sounded horrible. They said it was territorial where they were. I have no idea where off the top of my head but I mean it just sounded like a bad city like every state has. They were also trafficking across state lines to sell illegally so that will get you ran into some sketchy groups. Now the boyfriends in jail and she moved back in with her parents.
> 
> Life of people who don't take their shit serious.


Shit man I got a cool job in Eugene and everyone has been cool. I get to have a 10 x 20 greenhouse in the back yard I can't complain


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit man I got a cool job in Eugene and everyone has been cool. I get to have a 10 x 20 greenhouse in the back yard I can't complain


Yeah they were more the type of people that thought they could pack up, move out there, start some plants, and make a living. Told then there was much more to it but why would they listen to someone younger then them about business?

Honestly it'd probably be hard for me to take advice from someone younger then I lmao.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah they were more the type of people that thought they could pack up, move out there, start some plants, and make a living. Told then there was much more to it but why would they listen to someone younger then them about business?
> 
> Honestly it'd probably be hard for me to take advice from someone younger then I lmao.


I did it for my kids as much as to grow. Louisiana sucks bro!


----------



## hippy132 (May 13, 2015)

Seeded my entire grow, 5 plants - 32 days, healthy (of course) --- hermied from heat or ? Took all 5 plants out , anything I can do with the plants, they were all females that hermied, lots of stickiness. Can I hash them or is it just total throw away.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Seeded my entire grow, 5 plants - 32 days, healthy (of course) --- hermied from heat or ? Took all 5 plants out , anything I can do with the plants, they were all females that hermied, lots of stickiness. Can I hash them or is it just total throw away.


If they are all seeded I'd look for nuts, remove if any and continue on then hash.


----------



## hippy132 (May 13, 2015)

Giggles, i had to get them down, another tent is in same room under LED and it still looks good. Every plant was completely seeded , I must have been blind but it was way beyond a couple of nuts ( I think)..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

I just had to pull three ssh x js clones I was given because of herms.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Giggles, i had to get them down, another tent is in same room under LED and it still looks good. Every plant was completely seeded , I must have been blind but it was way beyond a couple of nuts ( I think)..


Then hash it, just will be one hell of a head high and won't last long but you can at least get something.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

Hemelvaartsdag in The Netherlands today (Ascension day). National holiday for those who get holidays in life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

you've just had two beginning of the week and kings day last week. Lol we get a bank hol next weekend and I'm being forced to go to Eurovision party....

at least I got to pick Netherlands hahaha.


----------



## oldman60 (May 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've just had two beginning of the week and kings day last week. Lol we get a bank hol next weekend and I'm being forced to go to Eurovision party....
> 
> at least I got to pick Netherlands hahaha.


Hey Don if he's the Capt. I'm about to mutiny!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've just had two beginning of the week and kings day last week. Lol we get a bank hol next weekend and I'm being forced to go to Eurovision party....
> 
> at least I got to pick Netherlands hahaha.


lol, I think you dream up holidays for us lad We got Easter (but not Easter Friday, only the Monday). We got Kingsday and Liberation day, which we only get every 5 years by all accounts. Then a holiday on a bloody Thursday, what use is that to anyone unless you use your holiday allowance to take the Friday off. And apart from Pinksterdag/Pentecost on the 25th, that's it until Xmas.......I use to love Scottish holidays, you always got New Years day, and the 2nd of January as a public holiday as well. So everyone can get hammered on New Years day as well, and still have the 2nd to recover


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

dual nationality holidays now is it!?! take what ye can and give nothin' back that's what I says.

I'm on a pirate thing this week not sure why but i think i'm going to do a bottle of rum in at some point in the near future.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2015)

You just going through a bit of a Village people phase mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

nah just struggling with some shit. You know when.people say it'll be alright when.its finished or you should only worry about things you can change. My fists ball up.


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2015)

Jurple starting to stack....


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

So I was hanging out in a park and a fight broke out. Found the footage on yt. A few people in this club will should be able to pick out ya boy.


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2015)

I feel so blessed to be gifted this cut....


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2015)

Been collecting earthworms for for the past couple of days, got maybe 70 so far, most excitement this week, my girlfriend who only just got back in town disagrees. #readingovermyshoulder 



   




Gonna toss these into my 420 gal container for my full term plant when I transplant. For now the wiggly worms are in a buried bucket with same fertile potting soil. 

From what I've read, red wigglers are for vermi composting, they eat organic matter. I have earthworms, apparently they eat microbes-bacteria/fungi, better for gardening soil tolirating lower soil temps. 

And who knows what European night crawlers do...

I discovered a mother load of these beauties under some straw bales.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2015)

I heard earthworms are good for aerating soil, that's all I know lol


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2015)

DST said:


> You just going through a bit of a Village people phase mate?


For you D:


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I heard earthworms are good for aerating soil, that's all I know lol


They do that too  along with adding castings/ microbes.

So for something like this, this would be a long term no-till container with just top dressing each year throughout the year.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> They do that too  along with adding castings/ microbes.
> 
> So for something like this, this would be a long term no-till container with just top dressing each year throughout the year.


Sounds like something lovely haha. Got to love some no till.


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Sounds like something lovely haha. Got to love some no till.


How you doing toker?


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> How you doing toker?


I'm doin good mane! Still pumping and grindin.

How have you been ST???


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm doin good mane! Still pumping and grindin.
> 
> How have you been ST???


Busy busy here. Glad to see you still around.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> Busy busy here. Glad to see you still around.



Yeah glad to see you around too mane. Hope you got some beautiful ladies going


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah glad to see you around too mane. Hope you got some beautiful ladies going


Oh for sure. I've got lots going on. I've been hanging on another forum mostly. Mod over there. Decided to stop in here tonight and got hooked again. I see lots of new members. putting in a couple pennies here and there lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> Oh for sure. I've got lots going on. I've been hanging on another forum mostly. Mod over there. Decided to stop in here tonight and got hooked again. I see lots of new members. putting in a couple pennies here and there lol.


Drop me a link buddy PM me.


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Drop me a link buddy PM me.


Pm sent bro


----------



## DST (May 14, 2015)

Exciting day today....maybe be back later with some groovy news.....fingers crossed. ssssshhhhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## tkufoS (May 15, 2015)

@shishkaboy ..that's ill bro..it's before 3:00 in


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2015)

Swamp wrecked #5
  2010 dog kush
  
Gorilla Glue 4


----------



## shishkaboy (May 15, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> @shishkaboy ..that's ill bro..it's before 3:00 in


Yep, I usually dont get involved when stuff like that happens, but it had spilled over near me


----------



## tkufoS (May 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Yep, I usually dont get involved when stuff like that happens, but it had spilled over near me


you and your boys were on that shit with a quickness..that's good shit


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

What's the juicy scoop dst?! 

Nice worms whodat! No til is the bomb 

Well, I popped my 600 cherry! Got a 600w mh (conversion bulb? Guess there's no such thing as a 600w regular mh bulb?) and a 600w hps bulb to go for the ride in a 4x8 with a 1000w side kick. I felt I had to share  I'm finally gonna flower some shit show plants out starting today so be prepared for an update of 6 new strain updates (well 7 if you count the glue) in a 4x4 tray. Should be interesting. Here's where my plant training skills shall shine


----------



## DST (May 15, 2015)

Hold yer horses AP, I'll tell yas the scoop when I knows it


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

OK OK I'm holding them!! I'll be lurking, sending great vibes for some good news for ya dst


----------



## DST (May 15, 2015)

Here's the scoop....another Yin on the way..
All HHB so far. Was waving it little arms and legs around like a proper wriggle pot. 3.43cm long with strong heart beat to boot. 
 
And the only shit thing was I only got 2 bloody shots and the job was done. Mrs D had been feeling barf since then so all bedtime shenanigans are on hold....FFS. Wife's wondering why I spend so long in the shower lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2015)

That is great news. Your son needs a sibling.

On a sad note, The Thrill is Gone, BB died last night.







cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2015)

one in one out! 

nice one DST mate, seems everyone's at it at the moment my pal just told me saturday gone he's having one. another pals just had the scan and found he's having a boy. I can hear my lasses ovaries twitching....


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Here's the scoop....another Yin on the way..
> All HHB so far. Was waving it little arms and legs around like a proper wriggle pot. 3.43cm long with strong heart beat to boot.
> View attachment 3418832
> And the only shit thing was I only got 2 bloody shots and the job was done. Mrs D had been feeling barf since then so all bedtime shenanigans are on hold....FFS. Wife's wondering why I spend so long in the shower lol.


Congratulations DST


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2015)

Hell yea @DST that's awesome bro!

We've been trying for another one since we lost the last one but the wives body just isn't cooperating. Oh well I still get to try


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2015)

Congrats DST!


----------



## VoxOx (May 15, 2015)

hello club 600  i am new in this club

is that my first grow

day #19
two sensi skunk(%80 indica) others og kush(%75 indica %25 sativa)

i using 600w hps(Sylvania) and mh(Power Plant) grow lights with lumatek ballast, 150mm cooltube
600 m3/h carbon filter, td silent duct fan 580 m3/h, davin timer box 2x600w, 6x 5 gallon smart pots

my soil is biobizz light mix + and i mix extra vermiculite + extra perlite + bat guano


----------



## Dezracer (May 15, 2015)

I was finally able to build myself a 2x4 table to split my veg space. I just ordered a t5 veg light to hang on the bottom half and I will hang my LED light on the upper half for seedlings/clones. I'll get pics whenever the light gets here and I can finish setting it up.
I ordered a 48", 6 lamp fixture with three ballast switches.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2015)

Welcome VoxOx, what you got growing there?


----------



## DST (May 15, 2015)

Thanks peeps for the well wishes, much appreciated.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 15, 2015)

Amazing news for ya brother. Get to see who's more dominant in the crosses now.


----------



## VoxOx (May 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Welcome VoxOx, what you got growing there?


thanks, two sensi skunk(%80 indica) others og kush(%75 indica %25 sativa)


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2015)

KSM......
I've just been told by the breeder that this is most likely a Romulan hybrid. Me likey


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2015)

Wooooow that's wonderful news DST! Haha all the excitement I didn't know what to expect, def not another yin! Like cof said, great to give your son now another sibling, nothing like brotherly love.



Damn that's really sad about BB king 

Blues and BBQ today, left 20lbs or so of pork shoulders on the smoker last night, woke up this morning and that bad bitch is just cruising at 200f.

Set it and forget it  no mri scan but exciting none the less lol!













HHB! HHB! HHB!


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Here's the scoop....another Yin on the way..
> All HHB so far. Was waving it little arms and legs around like a proper wriggle pot. 3.43cm long with strong heart beat to boot.
> View attachment 3418832
> And the only shit thing was I only got 2 bloody shots and the job was done. Mrs D had been feeling barf since then so all bedtime shenanigans are on hold....FFS. Wife's wondering why I spend so long in the shower lol.


Congratulations to Mr. & Mrs DST here's hoping for health and prosperity.


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> hello club 600  i am new in this club
> 
> is that my first grow
> 
> day #19


Welcome aboard VoxOx, nice tent you've setup but what's in it?


----------



## VoxOx (May 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome aboard VoxOx, nice tent you've setup but what's in it?


thanks

600w hps(Sylvania) and mh(Power Plant) grow lights with lumatek ballast, 150mm cooltube
600 m3/h carbon filter, td silent duct fan 580 m3/h, davin timer box 2x600w, garland garden tray(120x120cm), 6x 5 gallon smart pots

two sensi skunk(%80 indica) others og kush(%75 indica %25 sativa) 

Installation was a bit tiring


----------



## DST (May 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Wooooow that's wonderful news DST! Haha all the excitement I didn't know what to expect, def not another yin! Like cof said, great to give your son now another sibling, nothing like brotherly love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and I are heading out for dinner in half an hour and that is making me VERY HUNGRY 

Thanks again for the well wishes guys. Means a lot. 

Right. Baby sitter is here. .

FST


----------



## numberfour (May 15, 2015)

Congrats DST and family, always makes me smile seeing them scan pictures, takes me back a few years, thanks for sharing and all the best fella. 

Having a right mare a moment, clutch died on my car, landlord had to let the water board in due to a leak and complained the house smelt of cannabis, was actually cat piss as my old cat is having a few problems at mo. Thanking my lucky stars he didn't have a walk upstairs and find my plants though.

Enjoy the weekend guys


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2015)

Next week White Indica, C99 and Malana going in.
I have to clean my mess up first.
Note to new growers: try to have more than one space to work in
life gets complicated and messy with just one.


----------



## VoxOx (May 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Here's the scoop....another Yin on the way..
> All HHB so far. Was waving it little arms and legs around like a proper wriggle pot. 3.43cm long with strong heart beat to boot.


i see now your comment, congratulations


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 15, 2015)

That's fantastic dst! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2015)

Congrats @DST! Yea better get some bedroom time in before the new one arrives and eats more time!


----------



## DST (May 15, 2015)

I wish Papa, nausea putting a stop to any bedtime shtuff haha. 

And to right Oldman. After working in a cupboard for so many years I have to agree.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Congrats DST and family, always makes me smile seeing them scan pictures, takes me back a few years, thanks for sharing and all the best fella.
> 
> Having a right mare a moment, clutch died on my car, landlord had to let the water board in due to a leak and complained the house smelt of cannabis, was actually cat piss as my old cat is having a few problems at mo. Thanking my lucky stars he didn't have a walk upstairs and find my plants though.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys


I am in a landlord situation with one of the grows I have in NL. It should be sorted but the guy who flat sits is flapping a bit. My partner went round and sorted him out I think ...ffs. There are no plants or product there and he was still para about having the landlord come round.


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2015)

DST said:


> I am in a landlord situation with one of the grows I have in NL. It should be sorted but the guy who flat sits is flapping a bit. My partner went round and sorted him out I think ...ffs. There are no plants or product there and he was still para about having the landlord come round.


Someone once told me the definition of paranoia is: total awareness.
I have to agree with him.
I just smoked a joint of Extrema and it took 7 min. to type this.


----------



## VoxOx (May 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Someone once told me the definition of paranoia is: total awareness.
> I have to agree with him.
> I just smoked a joint of Extrema and it took 7 min. to type this.


c'mon man, damn I can not smoke for months. Now I am waiting harvest time. I'll wait again for months!!
I could die for smoke a joint


----------



## Figgy (May 15, 2015)

@DST - Grats to you and the wife! The wife and I here will keep the wife, you, and the new addition in our prayers. 
@AlphaPhase - finally a true 600 member now huh?! About damn time!

So my Engineers Dream is chugging along. Looks so damn lonely in the tent. 
Got a new batch of qwiso filtering. I shook too hard on the third run and pulled out a little green, but it should still be good to dab once finished tomorrow 

And to finish off today: I got in an accident at work this week, and will be at the house and in rehab for the next few weeks. Banged up my back pretty good, but I should be ok. I might be lurking here much more than usual though. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2015)

I've got so much to do this weekend. Need to transplant a bunch of girls and get my drip system set up for our family vaca. Gonna be gone for 8 days and last time having my cousin water didn't work out for me so let's hope this drip system lets things flow a lil easier.

On a positive note I just found out the tora bora won 1st place for best cbd flower this years high time cup. Super excited to grow this cut. Nothing like a pure indica. Some afghan x paki, mmmmm 

So I'll try to enjoy my weekend figgy lol. Hope you heal up quick bro! At least you got something to smoke while you're down


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

Congrats Papa! Starting a football team? haha


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2015)

22hrs later, prob just as many brews


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> c'mon man, damn I can not smoke for months. Now I am waiting harvest time. I'll wait again for months!!
> I could die for smoke a joint


If it's any consolation I have to put it down for awhile next month
for a piss test and no cheating, they send it to a lab.
So I have to watch my wife and son smoke.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2015)

3 weeks in now my 3x3


There is.12 in there now and not 9 like last run....

Also getting ready for the 8x4 this through the week sumtime
 
 

And my wake in bake I had before


----------



## DST (May 16, 2015)

Things to do> pot up Hot Dogs, Fireballs, Blue Pit, Deep Blue, make extract, make ice hash,
Going to do> Smoke a joint, go back to bed. lol......well it is Saturday after all

Have a good weekend 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## numberfour (May 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I am in a landlord situation with one of the grows I have in NL. It should be sorted but the guy who flat sits is flapping a bit. My partner went round and sorted him out I think ...ffs. There are no plants or product there and he was still para about having the landlord come round.


Good luck with him mate, hope he chills out about the situation.

I got an email from my landlord this morning, we are having work done on the roof next week so current operations (just about to switch to 12/12) are going on hold as I extract into the loft  

Got an amazing chocolate aroma coming from one of my curing strains, its an exodus cheese cross. Accidental cross from 2013, the male was from some seeds I brought back from my holiday.


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2015)

Nearly 5:00AM wake and bake it's Saturday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

2am Dabs


----------



## DST (May 16, 2015)

Guess I should go wake and bake again.....yay for sleeping toddler's


----------



## VoxOx (May 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> If it's any consolation I have to put it down for awhile next month
> for a piss test and no cheating, they send it to a lab.
> So I have to watch my wife and son smoke.


half an hour prior to testing drink milk or buttermilk and eat yogurt
It will clean your urine and blood tests, its work in my country


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

Morning club 6, hope everyone is having a great Saturday so far...
How bout a lil F1 Fireball, think I found a good keeper


----------



## herbganji (May 16, 2015)

Time to do some garage salinnnnnnn! Beautiful day in the neighborhoodddd. One love everyone

Yummy


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

Heri Surfer


----------



## BobBitchen (May 16, 2015)

.........


----------



## Dezracer (May 16, 2015)

My new veg light should be here next wednesday, according the the tracking info. Can't wait...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 16, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> My new veg light should be here next wednesday, according the the tracking info. Can't wait...


need to pick me up some 4 bulb t5s for my 4x4 but with mixed spectrum hps bulbs I've vegged and flowered with pretty nice results but Mh probably would've been a bit less lanky plants haha so t5ho for now till I can earn some cash 

the 600 still yields more than expected when I don't over crowd it might upgrade to a 4x8 from my 4x4 soon hang another 600 do two 4x4 areas 4 plants each of course starting with more but after sexing the seedlings and choosing my keepers I read to do 4 per light these days


----------



## VoxOx (May 16, 2015)

and ideas ?

i see yellow areas, my six plant have this problem
and combustion at the start of a leaf

please help, I do not want to lose them

I see them for about a week
i give them calmag three days ago but the improvement was not
i spray insect eliminator one week ago

light 600w mh, distance 60cm, duration 24/0, humidity %70, temperature 29ºC
i am started at 26.04.2015 with seeds (indica %75+ og kush and skunk)

I feed them all with the hesi starter kit, ph 6.8 ppm 450 (Two days ago I started to feed before this i feed with canna start

its my first grow, I do not have experience before that

@DST, @Dr.D81


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Anyone know if there's going to be a party cup challenge this summer? I got a couple candidates I'd like to enter


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Anyone know if there's going to be a party cup challenge this summer? I got a couple candidates I'd like to enter
> 
> View attachment 3419892 View attachment 3419894


What strain is that single bladed plant? She's lovely


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Thanks akhiym - she's just a revegged headbanger, she only has the single blades since switching her back to Veg but I do love the looks of it too


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

@VoxOx are your plants in Coco? PH should be 5.8. If your pH is really 6.8 I'm guessing that's your problem

Also, is that aluminum foil around the top of the pot? Aluminum foil could cause hot spots from the light, just use white or black plastic instead. I'm guessing the spots are from spraying the plants with the light on? Looks like water spots but it's hard to tell. Good luck.


----------



## VoxOx (May 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> @VoxOx are your plants in Coco? PH should be 5.8. If your pH is really 6.8 I'm guessing that's your problem
> 
> Also, is that aluminum foil around the top of the pot? Aluminum foil could cause hot spots from the light, just use white or black plastic instead. I'm guessing the spots are from spraying the plants with the light on? Looks like water spots but it's hard to tell. Good luck.


thanks for your comment,
no is not my soil is peat moss + vermiculite + perlite + bat guano + mineral magic mix

i am placement yesterday aluminum foil on there to prevent drying of the soil
i am see yellow areas before that (almost 1 week ago)
and yes i am spraying on the plants with pure water 130ppm (started two days ago)

I switched light period to 18/6 on the night, week #4 day one 
Does that create problems later the yellow spots ?
disease or nutrient deficiency or excess can be ?

sorry for my english, thanks again


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> and ideas ?
> 
> i see yellow areas, my six plant have this problem
> and combustion at the start of a leaf
> ...


Looks like light burn to me but it's very small.
Stop spraying the leaves the droplets act like magnifying lenses.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Peat based soils like promix should be fed with a pH between 5.8-6.3ish. Your 18/6 light schedule is fine, that won't create any problems, start adjusting your water (after you mix your nutrients in) to 6.0 and see if that helps. The spots don't look that bad at all, nothing really to worry about imo, just make sure when you water from now on that the ph is correct


----------



## VoxOx (May 16, 2015)

Thank you my friends, I'll try your suggestions


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2015)

I grow in soil and the water from the faucet is 7.0 and I never try to lower it. Soil acts as a buffer You could add some compost to you mix.. I run 1/3rd each of compost, peat and vermiculite and just feed lightly.....and I have a healthy garden.


cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 16, 2015)

I use RO I never oh my water I feel like ph adjusters will kill the beneficial cultures in my compost and soil so I try to mix and pour when I add molasses our brew compost tea I dilute and water don't check ph or ppm and my plants are green not too stretchy frosty yielded well taste and smelt heavenly

call me nuts but I save my ph and ppm meter for hydro experiments and such but my organic soil mixes and compost tea grows like my current one I leave them be as much as possible too see what nature and the genetics have in store for me


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

That is correct, soil does not usually need to be ph'ed, organics definitely no pH adjustment is needed. But peat is soil-less and is hydro, same with Coco, and needs adjusting or plants will have nutrient lockout almost immediately  I must have missed the op's question.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

I just re-read, peat, perlite and vermiculite are all soil-less mediums, so definitely pH your water brotha


----------



## shishkaboy (May 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks akhiym - she's just a revegged headbanger, she only has the single blades since switching her back to Veg but I do love the looks of it too


She will prolly go back when she gets a bigger pot. I hope at least because that is exactly where I am with my dour mum.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just re-read, peat, perlite and vermiculite are all soil-less mediums, so definitely pH your water brotha


I must agree with you AP, I use promix and fox farm nutes.I have found that small changes in ph can cause pretty noticable differences in quality, yield, color, smell. Just about everything.

Many people have success without ph'ing but Ime, ph control is on the next level.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

For sure Shishka, imo any soil-less medium out of the bag and that has not been amended has to have the ph in the proper range to grow the plant properly. Though soiless technically isn't hydro, it has the same principles as hydro when it comes to nutrient uptake via pH range. Soil-less is a little different and between 5.8-6.3 pH is the range I've found that works great. Some people have success at 6.5, which is pushing it, but any higher the plants will not grow healthy. 

Amended soils are great, just add tap or ro water and call it a day. I miss those easy days of growing


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2015)

I use T-5's in the veg room. There is a table 4.3' X 2' that has a 4 bulb fixture under the top shelf and a 6 bulb hung from the ceiling. I had a 400w mh, but the coverage was only 2' X 2'. The T-5's run cooler and give better coverage for veg.
some pics





the bulbs are the 6k kelvin


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Totally agree cof, I'm happy I got a t5 recently. I just turned off a 400w mh today and transferred everything under the t5. More lumens, better light spread and no need for a exhaust fan. I like the idea of the multi level lighting, I am trying to come up with a plan to do something similar for veg, saves so much space


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Here ya go man, if you continue to use salt based ferts, keep it in this range, this should keep your plants heading in the right direction. The starter kit you have should have the ph adjusting solution in it 
 




VoxOx said:


> Thank you my friends, I'll try your suggestions


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2015)

I ph my water right to 6 my coir is ph'ed to 6.5.
I've been using Hesi nutes and am very pleased with them, Hesi Coir (veg to flower),
Hesi PK, Hesi Power Clean Enzymes. 
No salt build up, right back to re-use.


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2015)

You'll need to get a copy as soon as they go on sale, I predict a sell-out.

*National Geographic loves weed so much, they're devoting an entire print issue to it*
By Xeni Jardin at 12:32 pm Fri, May 15, 2015 

I think it is scheduled for next month.


cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Totally agree cof, I'm happy I got a t5 recently. I just turned off a 400w mh today and transferred everything under the t5. More lumens, better light spread and no need for a exhaust fan. I like the idea of the multi level lighting, I am trying to come up with a plan to do something similar for veg, saves so much space


t 5 are great for vegging sprouting seed rooting clones and mothers love the spectrum and short internodes I get using them


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For sure Shishka, imo any soil-less medium out of the bag and that has not been amended has to have the ph in the proper range to grow the plant properly. Though soiless technically isn't hydro, it has the same principles as hydro when it comes to nutrient uptake via pH range. Soil-less is a little different and between 5.8-6.3 pH is the range I've found that works great. Some people have success at 6.5, which is pushing it, but any higher the plants will not grow healthy.
> 
> Amended soils are great, just add tap or ro water and call it a day. I miss those easy days of growing


and this is dead on when I used to do soiless I monitored ph and ppm religiously haha

it made my buds come out sweeter and stonier than many local collectives had at the time


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

Man I can't remember the last time I ph'd anything and my yields and taste are great. 

I've got peat and coco in my mix as well. Build a good base and ph isn't an issue. 

Oh and tora bora looking better 
 
And trimmed this one to do some training with her


----------



## a senile fungus (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man I can't remember the last time I ph'd anything and my yields and taste are great.
> 
> I've got peat and coco in my mix as well. Build a good base and ph isn't an issue.
> 
> ...



my base is peat and i don't pH either, but the base mix is heavily amended and the EWC are loaded with bennies and beasties.

next run the soil will be lightly reamended and rinse and repeat!

hahaha re-peat. get it?


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> my base is peat and i don't pH either, but the base mix is heavily amended and the EWC are loaded with bennies and beasties.
> 
> next run the soil will be lightly reamended and rinse and repeat!
> 
> hahaha re-peat. get it?


I've recycled my soil for the last 4 runs and it's knot getting better


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've recycled my soil for the last 4 runs and it's knot getting better


love recycled soil gives the greensand and gypsum time to be more of a factor

and ewc/guano/trace minerals/compost/ get re introduced each time

base soil perlite and coco used from the first run though love the results


----------



## a senile fungus (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've recycled my soil for the last 4 runs and it's knot getting better



I'm on my second flowering run with this batch. Its definitely better the second time around. I may try a plant or two without reamending but I feel like I'll need to. 

We'll see I guess. Either way, amendments can be top dressed throughout...


----------



## a senile fungus (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've recycled my soil for the last 4 runs and it's knot getting better


what is in your soil mix? and how do you reamend/recycle?

mine is loosely based off of cootz' mix, with a great, local supply of EWC that i'm using until my own wormbin is ready to produce for me.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 16, 2015)

Not sure I can still post here since the 600w HPS is gone ;-( I bought a 300w LED and love it so much I purchased another one today, so I,will have a total of 600w.... 
Very happy with color of the plants and the root growth seems to be quicker on the clones.. No heat!


First pic is Bubba Master under the new light.. 2nd pic is two new clones I picked up at local disp. Just happen to stop by on BOGO day for their clones, got both of these clones for 10.00 total.. Left is Tahoe OG, right is superman OG..


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> what is in your soil mix? and how do you reamend/recycle?
> 
> mine is loosely based off of cootz' mix, with a great, local supply of EWC that i'm using until my own wormbin is ready to produce for me.


So for a base I use 10% Coco,20% Peat, 40% Perlite, and 30% EWC or Compost of some kind(mushroom,homemade) Then for every cubic ft of mix I add roughly 1 cup of dolomite lime.

Then I keep it light and add a lil greensand, handful of bokashi, kelp or alfalfa, whatever I have and that's it. 

Then I feed throughout with teas and beneficials. Then after each cycle I blend a tea and water the soil down with it to rejuvenate the life a lil and then continue as I did before.

Soon I'll be switching to beds and will just pull the main rootball and feed with teas and maybe some cover crop. Will also be nice to be able to use less blumats to water the same amount of girls.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> So for a base I use 10% Coco,20% Peat, 40% Perlite, and 30% EWC or Compost of some kind(mushroom,homemade) Then for every cubic ft of mix I add roughly 1 cup of dolomite lime.
> 
> Then I keep it light and add a lil greensand, handful of bokashi, kelp or alfalfa, whatever I have and that's it.
> 
> ...



This is inspiring.

I love how little inputs are needed, barely any at all. 

And blumats are in my future for sure!


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This is inspiring.
> 
> I love how little inputs are needed, barely any at all.
> 
> And blumats are in my future for sure!


Yea I've been working on this mix for awhile now and I think I've finally got it where it needs to be. I'm always tweaking it a lil tho. Think I wanna lighten it up a lil more. Idk this cycle is kicking ass and taking names. Everyone has collapsed and tied up starting week 4 and now we still have 3 weeks left on some of them 

I'm trying to source some top soil locally. That will give me a true mix that I want like Mother Nature intended.

We gotta remember this plant has been growing by Mother Nature for many many years without our help. Keep it simple and worry less is my best advice to new growers...


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 16, 2015)

just found out general hydroponics sold out to scotts... im wondering if any of u know if they will change the nutrients?? i love my maxi and nova series nutes, i hate to give my money to scotts but im not changing nutrients unless they change them...i have 2 tubs of each left, so in about 4 months ill be ordering again and i plan on calling to find out if they are changing ingredients or anything.. i dont know what i would switch to,,,i spent years doing side by side testing of nutrients and do NOT want to start over..in my tests plant life 3 part came in second place but it costs twice as much as maxi,,fox farm came in 3rd but again costs more...i also liked the BC nutes but were hard to get the ph stable with my water...im lost...


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2015)

dyna-gro or Jack's Classic work well.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> dyna-gro or Jack's Classic work well.
> 
> 
> cof


I'd pick dyna gro over jacks all day. Jacks is some nasty stuff.

Dyna gro is what I first started using.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

I'm with ya. I found this out a month or so ago and am hoping they don't change anything. I think they will keep it the same since it's not broke. Also, if they change things, they will lose customers who have it dialed in for ages, so it wouldn't make sense to change it 



TheChemist77 said:


> just found out general hydroponics sold out to scotts... im wondering if any of u know if they will change the nutrients?? i love my maxi and nova series nutes, i hate to give my money to scotts but im not changing nutrients unless they change them...i have 2 tubs of each left, so in about 4 months ill be ordering again and i plan on calling to find out if they are changing ingredients or anything.. i dont know what i would switch to,,,i spent years doing side by side testing of nutrients and do NOT want to start over..in my tests plant life 3 part came in second place but it costs twice as much as maxi,,fox farm came in 3rd but again costs more...i also liked the BC nutes but were hard to get the ph stable with my water...im lost...


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

New flower room is complete  now just need to fill it up haha


----------



## a senile fungus (May 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> New flower room is complete  now just need to fill it up haha
> 
> View attachment 3420281



Congratulations, and I'm looking forward to seeing what you get going in there!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'd pick dyna gro over jacks all day. Jacks is some nasty stuff.
> 
> Dyna gro is what I first started using.


if I go back soiless or hydro i would use dyna gro the been leaf polish I good so is the silca in protekt and the veg and flower base are pretty complete as far as one part nutrients go  simple and effective


----------



## a senile fungus (May 16, 2015)

I'm gonna use some Dyna gro and promix as a sort of control for my organics. I want to run the same strains in each, and note differences between them.

I have nothing to compare my organics to. It'll give me a way to compare the same strain with diff nutes and medium.

What do you guys think?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 16, 2015)

Thanks brother! So far there is a blue lemon thai, fruity chronic juice, 2 headbangers, chemalope and a gg4 og cross in day 2 of flower. I had 10 gg4 clones vegged to 15" but they just weren't good enough to flower so I threw them out and have 10 small gg4 clones I've been training since day 1 that should veg out much better, those will go in the flood buckets with smart pots. I'm growing in all foreign stuff to me at the moment so it's a learning curve. Giving Rockwool croutons and smart pots a try. I pretty much always grow in mediumless hydro and just feed the roots, so it's a different ball game having to water by hand for now. I really want blumats if I keep growing this way  QUOTE="a senile fungus, post: 11596791, member: 874491"]Congratulations, and I'm looking forward to seeing what you get going in there![/QUOTE]


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm gonna use some Dyna gro and promix as a sort of control for my organics. I want to run the same strains in each, and note differences between them.
> 
> I have nothing to compare my organics to. It'll give me a way to compare the same strain with diff nutes and medium.
> 
> What do you guys think?


that sounds like a good side by side test
I'm gonna do that myself soon last run I did some advanced vs organics the organics were more potent and tastier the advanced grown was frostier and had a stronger head high but not a long lasting body stone like the organics did

I want to also do a GH vs organics run, and a dyna gro vs organics run as well see what suits me best besides super soil mixing cuz thats my favorite amend re use soil add water only with compost tea to supplement and top dressing around day 30 of flower


----------



## DST (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> thanks for your comment,
> no is not my soil is peat moss + vermiculite + perlite + bat guano + mineral magic mix
> 
> i am placement yesterday aluminum foil on there to prevent drying of the soil
> ...


Also VoxOx, get rid of the aluminium foil on top of your soil. That could be reflecting light to the underside of your leaves. Aluminium is not a great reflective material to use. Not sure the science behind it, but it will probably create heat spots (may be the cause of the light burns on your leaves.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Also VoxOx, get rid of the aluminium foil on top of your soil. That could be reflecting light to the underside of your leaves. Aluminium is not a great reflective material to use. Not sure the science behind it, but it will probably create heat spots (may be the cause of the light burns on your leaves.


yeah man in early grows I did as a teen I used foil for reflective material removed soon as I discovered the lil spots or burned through my leaves like lasers haha

everyone gotta start somewhere right? good luck brother hope you figure out your issue with the yellow spots !


----------



## VoxOx (May 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Also VoxOx, get rid of the aluminium foil on top of your soil. That could be reflecting light to the underside of your leaves. Aluminium is not a great reflective material to use. Not sure the science behind it, but it will probably create heat spots (may be the cause of the light burns on your leaves.


i am placement yesterday aluminum foil on there to prevent drying of the soil. I am see yellow areas before that (almost 1 week ago) 

but sometimes 32-33 degree temperature perhaps yellow dots can be formed to protect them from hot, I've read such an article about that


----------



## HydroGp (May 17, 2015)

Hope yall are doing great.. Time for some frisbee golf..


----------



## DST (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> i am placement yesterday aluminum foil on there to prevent drying of the soil. I am see yellow areas before that (almost 1 week ago)
> 
> but sometimes 32-33 degree temperature perhaps yellow dots can be formed to protect them from hot, I've read such an article about that


I would still get rid of the foil 
And I have never seen yellow spots on cannabis plants that any gardener welcomed.


----------



## VoxOx (May 17, 2015)

DST said:


> I would still get rid of the foil
> And I have never seen yellow spots on cannabis plants that any gardener welcomed.


i am first ) i changed the light distance to 1 meter, its too much ? or distance should stay 50cm?


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

So been thinking about getting some new beans, been growing this 8ball kush for a while now.

Was looking around what was in stock and I narrowed my choices to two strains, both from Cali Connection. Either Deadhead OG, or 818 Headband.

Curious to see if anyone has experience with either of these strains, and possibly could help me out in my decision.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

Well while I was researching the two strains I asked about in my above post, it doesn't sound like Cali Connection would be a great company to support. Hearing a lot more bag things then I am good.


----------



## VoxOx (May 17, 2015)

i have a one question

i'm given fertilizer every watering or once a week
which right ?


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> i have a one question
> 
> i'm given fertilizer every watering or once a week
> which right ?


Water, water, feed is usually a good rule of thumb.


----------



## VoxOx (May 17, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Water, water, feed is usually a good rule of thumb.


This table was a bit confused my mind, because i am given fertilizer every watering

Example
Week X : 10ML
10 ML for a week ? or 10 ml in every watering ?


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2015)

Allday

You need to look at Breeders Boutique. Outstanding genetics and service with reasonable prices. You can get a 10% discount with the riu code.
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> i have a one question
> 
> i'm given fertilizer every watering or once a week
> which right ?


What do you grow in. Hydro you feed every water


----------



## VoxOx (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> What do you grow in. Hydro you feed every water


i grow skunk and og kush in soil
its my first grow, I'm trying to learn the important points about feeding


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Allday
> 
> You need to look at Breeders Boutique. Outstanding genetics and service with reasonable prices. You can get a 10% discount with the riu code.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> ...


I have dog and sour cherry going right now


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2015)

I would suggest that you reduce your feed to every 2 weeks....less produces more.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Allday
> 
> You need to look at Breeders Boutique. Outstanding genetics and service with reasonable prices. You can get a 10% discount with the riu code.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> ...


Do they do well with shipping? I've only gotten beans once from SOS bank and they hid them well, I felt comfortable with that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> i grow skunk and og kush in soil
> its my first grow, I'm trying to learn the important points about feeding


Not strains like soil , coco, peat, or some form of straight hydro


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2015)

outstanding stealth and guaranteed delivery. no need to pay extra for shipping.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> i grow skunk and og kush in soil
> its my first grow, I'm trying to learn the important points about feeding


What kush you growing. I make and grow a good bit of Og and og crosses


----------



## VoxOx (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not strains like soil , coco, peat, or some form of straight hydro


here is og kush; https://www.dinafem.org/en/og-kush/ 
my soil is peat moss + vermiculite + perlite mix, and i add mineral magic + bat guano


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> here is og kush; https://www.dinafem.org/en/og-kush/
> my soil is peat moss + vermiculite + perlite mix, and i add mineral magic + bat guano


I would grow that mix like hydro and run like 700 ppm feed.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Well while I was researching the two strains I asked about in my above post, it doesn't sound like Cali Connection would be a great company to support. Hearing a lot more bag things then I am good.


yeah companies with good rep are tga, bodhi seeds, sin city etc etc


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

breeders has a great rep too bud
Dog kush like week three flower maybe


----------



## VoxOx (May 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would grow that mix like hydro and run like 700 ppm feed.


so I will feed every watering ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> so I will feed every watering ?


Yea low dose every water


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

Just some short Dog nugs....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2015)

that RIU code is good for 15% peeps


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> outstanding stealth and guaranteed delivery. no need to pay extra for shipping.
> 
> 
> cof


Awesome, I'll have to check out the strains.



Dr.D81 said:


> breeders has a great rep too bud
> Dog kush like week three flower maybe
> View attachment 3420522


That looks pretty frosty for week three.

Going to go look at the strains now see what would suit my needs.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've recycled my soil for the last 4 runs and it's knot getting better


Damn I must of been super baked last night, just reread this and I'm not sure why it says "knot" lol. Pretty sure that was supposed to read "it's getting a lot better"


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Awesome, I'll have to check out the strains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout this for frosty at day 18


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> How bout this for frosty at day 18
> View attachment 3420593


What is it?


----------



## DST (May 17, 2015)

With brown stigmas at day 18....eh? Pollenation.....still seems very early.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

Right now I'm diggin' on Deep Blue, The Dog, Deep Psychosis, Black SS, and Blue Pit.

Only going to be pickin' two right now. Looking for something that would work well with a scrog setup, also smoke quite a bit throughout the day and night so something on the more potent side. Anxiety relief is also important.

What would you guys think would fit well?

Black SS isn't in their shop so they must not have that one anymore.
Looks like Blue Pit and Deep Blue are out stock.

So between Dog and Deep Psychosis lol.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What is it?


Fireball



DST said:


> With brown stigmas at day 18....eh? Pollenation.....still seems very early.


No pollination, roomed stuffed to the gills and plants are rubbing up against everyone. It happens on some plants from time to time. I'll snap another shot tomorrow and show ya it's all new white growth.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

Feed on ery watering. Less ppm when they are small, gradually increase ppm weekly. 



VoxOx said:


> This table was a bit confused my mind, because i am given fertilizer every watering
> 
> Example
> Week X : 10ML
> 10 ML for a week ? or 10 ml in every watering ?





Dr.D81 said:


> I would grow that mix like hydro and run like 700 ppm feed.


Spot on


----------



## DST (May 17, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Right now I'm diggin' on Deep Blue, The Dog, Deep Psychosis, Black SS, and Blue Pit.
> 
> Only going to be pickin' two right now. Looking for something that would work well with a scrog setup, also smoke quite a bit throughout the day and night so something on the more potent side. Anxiety relief is also important.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

@VoxOx also a very important tip for your peat mix, you'll want to water until you get water runoff (water coming out of the bottom of the pot). This is very crucial because if you don't get a good amount of water run off at each time you water, you run the risk of salt buildup on the roots which will burn your plant and screw up the ph. The runoff rinses the old salts away from the soil and replaces it with new nutrients each water. You'll want to get to the point where you're watering at least every 2-3 days minimum, if yyou're pot isn't drying out fast enough, your pot is too big. Once the plant has good root system it will most likely need to be watered every 1-2 days which is good because when you water you are giving the roots fresh oxygen everytime.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2015)

Is my plant ready to harves yet!? 
Hehe. Just a male I tossed in there to see if the soil I mixed up is capable of not killing a plant.
Next week probably I'll be moving this container to my buddies spot,,, seeing as my landlor pulled the plug on growing AFTER I mixed up these pots.

Good news though, buddy said I can toss two containers over there now, so going with this 420 gal pot with a smallish plant, then a new 600gal container for a bigger plant that is already well developed in a 5gal pot.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

Holy shit whodat! The biggest container I've seen was 200 gal and it grew a 10elbow plant 10x10' lol, you have to keep me updated on this, good luck man, impressive


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Holy shit whodat! The biggest container I've seen was 200 gal and it grew a 10elbow plant 10x10' lol, you have to keep me updated on this, good luck man, impressive


sounds like a beast  lol 10 x 10


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

Alright so it seems like the Dog is a defiant first choice seems like everyone here loves it haha.

So does anyone know much about Black SS or Deep Psychosis besides what they have their site? One of these will be my second choice.

And do you guys typically use their regular shipping or the WorldPost one?


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2015)

regular shipping. excellent stealth.


cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

good to know I only know a few banks that are good on stealth you guys always dropping amazing knowledge love it here on RIU


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright so it seems like the Dog is a defiant first choice seems like everyone here loves it haha.
> 
> So does anyone know much about Black SS or Deep Psychosis besides what they have their site? One of these will be my second choice.
> 
> And do you guys typically use their regular shipping or the WorldPost one?


Deep psychosis is kill from what I hear


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> regular shipping. excellent stealth.
> 
> 
> cof


Alright thanks!



Dr.D81 said:


> Deep psychosis is kill from what I hear


Yeah I think that's the other one I am going to try. They say the Black SS is a heavy hitter and if I get the dog and still run one of my 8Ball plants i'll have two heavy indica strains, need a sativa like Deep Psychosis to balance things out haha.

Plus it claims to be good for an anti-depression, which I will benefit from hugely.

I'll be placing my order as soon as I can get to the bank tomorrow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2015)

damn that's a big pot Who. I mean who can say yeah I can toss horse shoes on my pot.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 17, 2015)

For sure, it was really big! I always figure about an ounce per gallon of soil for out door with a nice outdoor strain. I couldn't even imagine a 500+ gallon pot! That should be extreme to say the least! 



Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> sounds like a beast  lol 10 x 10


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2015)

I'm hoping I'll only have to water every now and then, all depends how big the plant gets though.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I'm hoping I'll only have to water every now and then, all depends how big the plant gets though.


I wouldn't wanna move those things. Holy fuck I bet they weigh a couple tons.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I wouldn't wanna move those things. Holy fuck I bet they weigh a couple tons.


I can't imagine I thought freshly watered 15 gallons and up were heavy maybe I'm just scrawny and skinny lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2015)

One shovel at a time into a truck bed  really not so bad,,, esp with some good smoke


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2015)

lemonshine


Super silver haze X jabbas stash #5 - mango phenotype


honeybee x dog


Granddaddys balls #1


Wet dreams


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> lemonshine
> 
> 
> Super silver haze X jabbas stash #5 - mango phenotype
> ...


Looks great


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2015)

except my crappy trim job lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

very very nice,, papapayne, gorgeous job!
and Dr. D81 trippy dabbing photo. You 2 are heavy in the talent department.
Congrats DST, that is such wonderful news, we are so happy for you.
and shishkaboy that was a trippy video man, are you the one with the massive dread ponytail>? what the hell was going on. some out of control clown was like stalking that young black women? I know that park, I used to hang out there growing up.

Got some cool stuff happening in our garden.. Rhodies if full bloom and lavender are attracting massive amounts of bees. I took some very daring photos I hope you enjoy. My broccoli is coming on awesome as well. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks DAT
You got some talent of your own too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

thanks doc.
has anyone ever all a sudden had the tone in one side of their hearing suddenly change pitch like your brain just did a self scan defragmentation. I had not gotten high in 10 days till today maybe that was it. its so freaky.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks doc.
> has anyone ever all a sudden had the tone in one side of their hearing suddenly change pitch like your brain just did a self scan defragmentation. I had not gotten high in 10 days till today maybe that was it. its so freaky.


If it's like a really high pitch it's your ears losing frequencies.

At the moment that happened you lost the ability to hear a certain frequency, and it'll never come back.

It's weird to think about.


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2015)

@dat, Thank you, your photo's are always beautiful! 
@papapayne, gorgeous. (except for the trim job. lol)


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

Well out of 60 fireballs I kept 1 F1 around lol. Oh well it was fun and I found what I was looking for so all fun. This one is my baby.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> lemonshine
> 
> 
> Super silver haze X jabbas stash #5 - mango phenotype
> ...


That honeybee x dog is very honeybee leaning. Good job bro.


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2015)

wet dreams day 31


pretty sure this is SWamp wreck#5


Jabbas haze #3


pretty sure this is a lemon shine


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2015)

thanks for the kind words guys. here some more bud born. Day 31 flower.


----------



## GemuGrows (May 17, 2015)

A few pics:
I've been working a ton, i'll be harvesting in a new month, and i get a 35% discount on pretty much any indoor gardening item I could ever want (I get near wholesale prices).

I'm happy with how this grow is going, but its my last ghetto grow  The next one is going to be pretty crazy in comparison, i'll have a lot more knowledge and a lot of money to re invest.

These are on soil the pellets on top are just to keep bugs away. I haven't seen a gnat, or any bug at all since I put them there like 4 weeks ago. They are a bunch of random strains so it is pretty difficult for me to keep them all completely happy.

~5 weeks into flower


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> A few pics:
> I've been working a ton, i'll be harvesting in a new month, and i get a 35% discount on pretty much any indoor gardening item I could ever want (I get near wholesale prices).
> 
> I'm happy with how this grow is going, but its my last ghetto grow  The next one is going to be pretty crazy in comparison, i'll have a lot more knowledge and a lot of money to re invest.
> ...


You're right that is pretty ghetto, ghetto fucking fabulous bro. Good job! Onward and upward!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

Goji f2 

GG4


----------



## shishkaboy (May 17, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> and shishkaboy that was a trippy video man, are you the one with the massive dread ponytail>? what the hell was going on. some out of control clown was like stalking that young black women? I know that park, I used to hang out there growing up.


Didnt know you grew up around these parts.
No dreads here, that's my buddy Jahmaine. My hair was covered up.
What had happened was, the clown guy is a park regular that's known for flipping out on tourists that take pictures of him without paying him.
I was pretty sure he was up to his old tricks when I saw the cameras the couple had.
Pretty "normal" occurrence downtown.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 17, 2015)

double


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2015)

5 days until family vaca! So excited! Going hot air ballooning, white water rafting, zoo and lots of other stuff. 

Gonna be a blast! So I'll be MIA for awhile guys after Saturday.


----------



## budolskie (May 18, 2015)

Hope u enjoy it gigs man, would love to do some that shit


----------



## DST (May 18, 2015)

Have fun on vacation Giggles. Sounds like a great time ahead.


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! It's gonna be sweet! I'll make sure to take lots of pictures.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2015)

I am off to the airport again on Wednesday. Flying back to Scotland for my poor Grans funeral. She passed away just over a week ago. Nearly 2 weeks to get a slot at the Crematorium.
Rest in Peace Big G!


----------



## DST (May 18, 2015)

Blue pit hash.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2015)

Haha love that sticker! I got a pack of BP in the fridge  just waiting for the right time. Also got engineers dream, sour cherry and something else or other can't remember.


Sorry to hear about your grandma DST  rip big G.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2015)

sorry to hear that D mate, must have been a hell of an innings. 

darkest hash cannoli I've seen that. nice


----------



## Hemlock (May 18, 2015)

Hello old friends. Greeting and salutation to the 600. I have found a fert that truly is the next level. I wanted to share it with you all. Out here in Oregon they are really down on hi Phos/bloom plant foods. If the dispensary test finds hi blooom nutes they will not buy it from you so I had to figure out another way to get them going, here it is

*The Calcium Nitrate Fertilizer Range from Haifa*

*Haifa Cal™ GG* greenhouse-grade calcium nitrate, suitable for Nutrigation™ ( Fertigation ) and for foliar application.

Haifa Cal™ Nutrigation calcium nitrate for Nutrigation™ in open field.

*Haifa Cal™ Agri* granular calcium nitrate for direct soil application.



- See more at: http://www.haifa-group.com/products/plant_nutrition/water_soluble_fertilizers/haifa_cal_calcium_nitrate/#sthash.GJdxqlzz.dpuf


----------



## oldman60 (May 18, 2015)

@DST, my sympathy to you and your family.
That hash looks so sweet makes my mouth water.

@Giggles, have a good vacation.

I'm just lazing out enjoying the fruits of my labor.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2015)

Howdy hemlock, long time good to see ya.

Thanks for the tip on the cal fert, I'll have to read up on it tonight.

Speaking of calcium, I did add some oyster shell (among other amendments) to this row for tomatoes. Gonna do 5 more 100ft rows of toms and another good size patch for everything else. Still got LOTS of work ahead of me.


I'll list all the other amendments as work progresses.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy hemlock, long time good to see ya.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the cal fert, I'll have to read up on it tonight.
> 
> ...


oyster shell has always helped a lot for me you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2015)

Been using it in my potting mixes for a few years now  good stuff.


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Been using it in my potting mixes for a few years now  good stuff.


Ever use crab meal?


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2015)

Man this dog taste like fucking lime pinesol. Like it's super strong too. This run the flavors are very intense.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ever use crab meal?



Sure have, chitin.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man this dog taste like fucking lime pinesol. Like it's super strong too. This run the flavors are very intense.


might have to try that strain myself breeders prices are pretty fair too 

sounds right up the alley of what my buddies like to medicate with maybe ill surprise them with and some fresh bubble hash from the trim


----------



## AllDayToker (May 18, 2015)

8ball kush, thinkin 3 or 4 more weeks. Some are under my 600, some are under my 392w, 180w actual draw, COD LED lamp I bought. Made two COD LED lamps recently for veg and very impressed.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 18, 2015)

Opened the mail box today to find June National Geogrpahic magazine. While it's not the entire issue about WEED they did fill 27 pages on it.. Looks like a interesting article, will read it all little later tonight..


 



curious old fart said:


> You'll need to get a copy as soon as they go on sale, I predict a sell-out.
> 
> *National Geographic loves weed so much, they're devoting an entire print issue to it*
> By Xeni Jardin at 12:32 pm Fri, May 15, 2015
> ...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 18, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Opened the mail box today to find June National Geogrpahic magazine. While it's not the entire issue about WEED they did fill 27 pages on it.. Looks like a interesting article, will read it all little later tonight..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421694


lol I gotta check out that issue and see what they say

let mw know if it is a good read haha have a good day man


----------



## oragrow (May 18, 2015)

Hello Everybody, Do you let 600w noobs join?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

oragrow said:


> Hello Everybody, Do you let 600w noobs join?


After they do the wiggle dance.....while holding a HOT!!! 600


Welcome to the 600


----------



## oragrow (May 18, 2015)

Thank you, anybody have trouble posting pics today or website slow?
Anyway growing Snowdog BX1, Indica
Will try to upload a pic tomorrow.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2015)

oragrow said:


> Thank you, anybody have trouble posting pics today or website slow?
> Anyway growing Snowdog BX1, Indica
> Will try to upload a pic tomorrow.


I been having hell all day,trying to post pics


----------



## AllDayToker (May 18, 2015)

Got the cash in the bank going to order some BB seeds when I get home from the bar.


----------



## oldman60 (May 18, 2015)

Welcome to the best darn thread in RIU oragrow.
What are you running for plants and equipment?
Any ?'s let them fly there's about a million years of experience here
and a lot of help.
@Hemlock, good to see you back.


----------



## oragrow (May 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome to the best darn thread in RIU oragrow.
> What are you running for plants and equipment?
> Any ?'s let them fly there's about a million years of experience here
> and a lot of help.
> @Hemlock, good to see you back.


 thank you oldman60

right now Digilux 600w HPS in a 3'x4' area

Growing organically
Using smart pots,
My own soil mix
Running 2 Snowdog BX1 x Indica ,50/50 strain.
Today it is day 40 of 56 days +- of flower.


----------



## oragrow (May 18, 2015)

Question, there is another plant having problems. 

This link goes to my original
*https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-growth-issues.870925/#post-11602034*

Hopefully posting this here is fine.


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2015)

waaaaaay too much salt. there is ample cal/mg in the dolomite lime, no need to use Epson salt.


cof


----------



## oragrow (May 18, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> waaaaaay too much salt. there is ample cal/mg in the dolomite lime, no need to use Epson salt.
> 
> 
> cof


thank you

I need to water again, don't want to drown them though.


----------



## oldman60 (May 18, 2015)

oragrow said:


> Question, there is another plant having problems.
> 
> This link goes to my original
> *https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-growth-issues.870925/#post-11602034*
> ...


cof has your back.


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2015)

I might have to start drinking coffee....

*Marijuana-infused coffee pods hit store shelves*
Published May 18, 2015
FoxNews.com
Facebook572 Twitter148 livefyre18 Email Print





Cannabis infused coffee is available in loose grounds and convenient single-serving pods. (Fairwinds Manufacturing)
Cannabis-infused coffee is now available in convenient single-use pods for those who want a little more buzz to their a.m. jolt.
Seattle-based Uncle Ike’s Pot Shop now sells pods of premium Catapult coffee at a steep $10 per pod. Each pod works in standard, single-serve coffee makers and contain 10 mg of THC, marijuana’s psychoactive ingredient. The shop previously sold loose grounds infused with marijuana but the pods are “quickly becoming big sellers,” said the shop. 
“I liken it to a Red Bull and vodka,” Jennifer Lanzador, Uncle Ike’s sales manager, told Yahoo. “I had more energy, but I still had the relaxation you get from cannabis.”
Fairwinds Manufacturing, the Vancouver company that actually makes the pods for Uncle Ike’s, reported that the pods now account for 60 percent of company sales.
Fairwinds isn't the only company making cannabis-infused coffee.
House of Jane in California has four types of cannabis K-cups: medium roast, dark roast, decaf and mocha café. It also sells marijuana infused coffees, teas and creamers—one of which recently won a best-edible award at one of the world’s largest medical marijuana trade shows HempCon. It is also working on cannabis-infused “Frappuccino”—the drink will not be sold at Starbucks but the team hopes to capitalize on the popularity of the well-known creamy beverage during the hot summer months.
Ed Rosenthal, whose brand is well known for marijuana growing guides and a line of pre-rolled joints, has a line of coffees called Ed Rosenthal’s Select Coffee & Tea.
“Ed’s been wanting to come up with a new product that’s not the standard candy bar,” Rosenthal’s CEO Ross Franklin told Yahoo.
Emily Paxhia, co-founder of Poseidon Asset Management, a California asset manager focusing on marijuana-related investments, says that coffee will give cannabis-infused edibles a wider appeal.
“The more that cannabis can be consumed in forms that are familiar to broader populations, the more interesting it’s going to become to a mass market,” Paxhia said.


cof


----------



## Figgy (May 18, 2015)

2 dozen cookies (left). Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Hemlock (May 18, 2015)

old school dats what I talking about


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> old school dats what I talking about


Nice!
Need to burn one with you one day man


----------



## Hemlock (May 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice!
> Need to burn one with you one day man


Looking forward to it bro you in the 541??? or the I-5


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Looking forward to it bro you in the 541??? or the I-5


Yea I love it, and your boy up here has been super cool


----------



## oragrow (May 18, 2015)

Here they are day 39, they look like a noob took care of them.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2015)

They look great IMO! Nice 



So guys, apparently nose dabs "nabs" are the new thing  smh think I'll pass.

@jigfresh new av brotha, left that pot in Texas though. Hope the move is treating you well 



Here's a fabric container our jig made for me. I GOTTA get this thing mailed back to me! Just sitting in storage with all my old grow equipment.






Got a good bit done in the garden today, also got all my straw for mulching delivered! Can't wait


----------



## DST (May 18, 2015)

Morning 600. Welcome to Oragrow.

Figgy, dam nice looking cookies you go there. Anyone tried Ginger snap medical cookies? guy I know in Scotland that seems to be all he makes, and he makes cookies for half of Glasgows growers it seems (everyone delivers their trim to him for cooking up). I am thinking I may do some choc cupcakes. Recipe requires 125 grams of butter for 12 cupcakes, which is 12.5 grams per cake.....slurp. Getting hungry.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 18, 2015)

What?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Morning 600. Welcome to Oragrow.
> 
> Figgy, dam nice looking cookies you go there. Anyone tried Ginger snap medical cookies? guy I know in Scotland that seems to be all he makes, and he makes cookies for half of Glasgows growers it seems (everyone delivers their trim to him for cooking up). I am thinking I may do some choc cupcakes. Recipe requires 125 grams of butter for 12 cupcakes, which is 12.5 grams per cake.....slurp. Getting hungry.


sounds yummy 
making me hungry now
edibles always treat me well very potent


----------



## DST (May 19, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> What?


...............Where, who?

I tend to make mine with hash and always overdoo it so mostly I be a dribbling mess, lmfao....
but with hash extracted from trim, you then get to know how much is actually going in so easier to control.


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2015)

Well hoovered the 8x4 and set 1 of the adjust a wings up for my clones going in took filter off 6' fan until I get my 8' maybe by weekend 

 
Hopefully keep them small and be t flip in say 3 weeks


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2015)

So I gave this a try last night but phone was playing up. Need to bust out the camera soon, things are getting very photogenic

Yee haa! Its working! This is some the Sweet Stomper, has a totally different smell from the mother :-/ I almost put it down to being miss labled and it being another Fireballs but I only had the 2 cuts from the original so has to be the SSK.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So I gave this a try last night but phone was playing up. Need to bust out the camera soon, things are getting very photogenic
> View attachment 3422193
> Yee haa! Its working! This is some the Sweet Stomper, has a totally different smell


looking good man

you should be proud


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2015)

Funky growing Psychosis came good!

So I asked a mate to keep me his trim and pop corn from a Fireballs to make some shish!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2015)

DST said:


> ...............Where, who?
> 
> I tend to make mine with hash and always overdoo it so mostly I be a dribbling mess, lmfao....
> but with hash extracted from trim, you then get to know how much is actually going in so easier to control.


Alright chavie, sorry to hear about granny! 
Youve done some travelling about latley eh! Hope it goes well pal, Chin-up!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2015)

The Fattest seedlings ive saw!
These are only about 4 inch
  
One Blue Pitt x Cheese one JTR x Cheese


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The Fattest seedlings ive saw!
> These are only about 4 inch
> View attachment 3422209 View attachment 3422210
> One Blue Pitt x Cheese one JTR x Cheese


wow those seedlings look great bushy and vigorous 

wonder what they will look like in flower fully mature


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wow those seedlings look great bushy and vigorous
> 
> wonder what they will look like in flower fully mature


Im thinking the same, ive grew a bunch of different beans over the past few, but these are so stocky! My Dog has some of the biggest fan's ive grew and always stand's out with her dark, thick conker leaves. One of these is a Blue Pitt cross, but over all my young gun's the " Cowboy Style " system seem's to be working a treat!
They'r in 1 ltr pot's with some bio biz ans formulex, under a 125 blue cfl and not even a fan! Timer went so on 24 hrs, the whole bunch look great! All different, around 5-6 strains, still to be sexed but going to be interesting!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Im thinking the same, ive grew a bunch of different beans over the past few, but these are so stocky! My Dog has some of the biggest fan's ive grew and always stand's out with her dark, thick conker leaves. One of these is a Blue Pitt cross, but over all my young gun's the " Cowboy Style " system seem's to be working a treat!
> They'r in 1 ltr pot's with some bio biz ans formulex, under a 125 blue cfl and not even a fan! Timer went so on 24 hrs, the whole bunch look great! All different, around 5-6 strains, still to be sexed but going to be interesting!


sounds like that breeders gear is excellent, love bodhi tga etc so ill try these next order 

they also seemed to be priced fairly anyone know if they send they're own freebies or randoms from a different company ??

thanks brothers


----------



## HydroGp (May 19, 2015)

The ugly duckling black berry og is going to get blasted today


----------



## shishkaboy (May 19, 2015)

DST said:


> ...............Where, who?
> 
> I tend to make mine with hash and always overdoo it so mostly I be a dribbling mess, lmfao....
> but with hash extracted from trim, you then get to know how much is actually going in so easier to control.


Do you decarb?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2015)

I tried making cookies once! Got some butter from las fingerez, wasnt sure on ammounts and no great cook so I went for a box of choc chip cookies " just add butter. There was 8 cookies went into oven but with so much butter it came out one big slab lol, had my neighbour stoned for the best part of 2 days with a slice haha


----------



## DST (May 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Do you decarb?


My ice hash is eaither dried on a plate outside depending on weather, or in one of the veg sections of my grow area. I don't specifically put my hash in an oven or anything. But when dry I press with a hot bottle.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 19, 2015)

I had made edibles a few times before and always enjoyed the effect. 
But my recipe was always missing probably, the most important step. 
I did an experiment that has changed the way I make my edibles now.

I made this thread about the experiment and had to do a lot of research on decarboxylation and found that the thc that is extracted in the fat is actually thca. By applying the right amount of heat to the thca the vibration causes the a to fall off and make a bubble, leaving active thc in the butter. 

The trick is to not burn the butter or the thc but still raise the temp high enough to decarb. Under 300 but over 250, Fahrenheit.
Here is the experiment

http://rollitup.org/t/non-decarboxylated-butter.862793/


----------



## Figgy (May 19, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> sounds yummy
> making me hungry now
> edibles always treat me well very potent


Lol, woke up still buzzed this morning off 1.5 cookies last night. Slept like a damn baby too!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Lol, woke up still buzzed this morning off 1.5 cookies last night. Slept like a damn baby too!


wow those just be some strong cookies

I can't wait to bake some after harvest time and trim is dried and ready to go for bubble hash ill use the upper grades to cook with


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2015)

I make bubble hash or dry ice hash with my trim and then make butter from the hash, like DST.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I make bubble hash or dry ice hash with my trim and then make butter from the hash, like DST.


thats the way to go from what I've seen heard and tried myself trim edibles are ok, but hash made into butter is so heavy


----------



## shishkaboy (May 19, 2015)

Alls I'm saying is yous guys really gotta try decarbin'. It makes a GIGANTIC difference. You could decarb after you put the hash in the butter.
How much is the maximum hash that can be absorbed by 4 oz of butter?
There must be a saturation point, right?
How long does it take to absorb what ever amount of thc it can?
These are the types of questions I am trying to answer with this experiment.


----------



## oragrow (May 19, 2015)

oragrow said:


> thank you
> 
> I need to water again, don't want to drown them though.


@curious old fart
Hi, I was thinking, How did my soil get too much salt before adding epsom salt?

The soil mix is : compost, dolomite lime, fish meal, glacier rock dust, crab meal, bone meal, kelp meal.
They seemed to be growing ok until 3.5 weeks after transplanted then this.

Just trying to sort this out.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2015)

the addition of the Epson salt put you over the top.
dolomite lime has all of the cal/mag that you need and when you added the Epson salt you overloaded her. 


cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> the addition of the Epson salt put you over the top.
> dolomite lime has all of the cal/mag that you need and when you added the Epson salt you overloaded her.
> 
> 
> cof


very true I've used both in past mixes and it was much too salty, especially for young ones and seedlings

good luck


----------



## AllDayToker (May 19, 2015)

Just placed my order at BB. Got some DOG femd and some Deep Psychosis. Can't wait. They won't get into rotation till these current 8balls finish and another set of clones go through, then I can get these started, maybe....

Trying to decide how I should do these new guys lol


----------



## DST (May 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Alls I'm saying is yous guys really gotta try decarbin'. It makes a GIGANTIC difference. You could decarb after you put the hash in the butter.
> How much is the maximum hash that can be absorbed by 4 oz of butter?
> There must be a saturation point, right?
> How long does it take to absorb what ever amount of thc it can?
> These are the types of questions I am trying to answer with this experiment.


When I add my hash to the butter that I will also clarify, the hash will be gently heated until melted into the butter....This is effectively the same as Decarbing. I have read that at a certain point the thcA that is decarbed into available thc9 (sp) actually b starts changing into cbd which will make it more of a sedative. If thats what you want in a medium I can certainly see applications with that for sure
I prefer a more trippy, ooh er I am getting butterflies in my stomach and for some reason I cannot stop smiling type of medible.

And here's a pic of one of my hotdogs.



Fireballs X Dog = Hotdog
Fireballs available at Grey Area Amsterdam while stocks last.....
Peace DST


----------



## oragrow (May 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> the addition of the Epson salt put you over the top.
> dolomite lime has all of the cal/mag that you need and when you added the Epson salt you overloaded her.
> 
> 
> cof


OK, understand, plain water for awhile then.
thank you


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2015)

Hot dog look at them leaves!  getting their vert on? Those side ones are just like wings she might fly away.


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2015)

Baked love the trimmings


----------



## Ckma (May 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Allday
> 
> You need to look at Breeders Boutique. Outstanding genetics and service with reasonable prices. You can get a 10% discount with the riu code.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> ...


I wouldn't .. poor customer service... track n trace never updated never shipped .. sent them a concern email.. never responded


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

this is a good herojuana i grew outside with my old soil mix and water only 
threw her out back in a 5gallon
for bagseed she shone over even many clones ive ran indoor from local collectives etc


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2015)

Ckma said:


> I wouldn't .. poor customer service... track n trace never updated never shipped .. sent them a concern email.. never responded


Don't believe a word am reading.


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2015)

I missed you guys.  Lots of new faces. Welcome everyone.

And yeah, I sent Breeders Boutique a customer service email and they fucking shipped me away! FFS!

At the motha fuckin bull ring!


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2015)

Ckma said:


> I wouldn't .. poor customer service... track n trace never updated never shipped .. sent them a concern email.. never responded


I call this BULLSHIT. Prove it.


Jigs
Good to see you. I thought you had dropped off the face of the planet.


cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 19, 2015)

and some sour d clone i acquired in my early days miss when i first started with the 600 and 4 x 4 i learned so much over the last 5 or so grows i did with this setup


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I missed you guys.  Lots of new faces. Welcome everyone.
> 
> And yeah, I sent Breeders Boutique a customer service email and they fucking shipped me away! FFS!
> 
> ...


Miss ya man


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2015)

Jig & hotdogs for the win.....
& that cotton candy joint....mmmmmm

Them is some big ass blades on her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

Ckma said:


> I wouldn't .. poor customer service... track n trace never updated never shipped .. sent them a concern email.. never responded


ok then pm me your tracking number? That method is insured. Oh wait it dawns on me unclefuck or his cronies have finally joined a couple of dots maybe?


----------



## DST (May 19, 2015)

Very funny post.


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2015)

I had a great experience with Breeder's Boutique. I recommend them all the time.


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2015)

BB are the best I've used so far and I've been internet buying
for many years.
I just wish they had more fems.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 19, 2015)

How long do you guys normally wait gettin gear from BB?


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2015)

Mine hit in 12 days on the east coast.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 19, 2015)

Well that's not bad at all!


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2015)

My BB order took two weeks from the time I ordered to the time I received my order in the mail. I wasn't tripping though because my orders from other seed banks took just as long. I've ordered from Nirvana and from Attitude in the past.

I'm on the west coast.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 19, 2015)

I'm in no rush anyways so it's all good.  

Won't be starting the beans for a few months probably. Still trying to decide on what my plan is for them if I want to pop them all and find the solid keeper or just pop a few and go with what I get.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2015)

The post is a beast one cannot tame...It knows no rules 
Seriously it is really hard to say, I heard some customers had had repeats sent only for the first to turn up the next day....after like 30 odd days ffs. But I have never ever ever etc heard of anyone not getting an order or being dealt with, that would be insane.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

My bb order arrived within 10 days or less from what I remember, though a few seeds were cracked on arrival, all else was fine. Was great CS and got just as many freebies as well.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2015)

Anyone seen those peeled hemps seeds? who's job is it to peel those mofos lmfao.....


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2015)

The state is talking about putting a dispensary in my area lmao.
People are already bitching about it. And it's only for oils not weed.


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2015)

When it comes to customer service, BB is on point. I had to deal with them on an order of mine and they were great! They went out of their way for me and I really appreciated it. Stand up guys in my book.

Those hemp seeds trip me out.


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2015)

Yep. BB got me my orders always within 2 weeks (west coast) usually closer to 10 days. Awesome communication, and theres plenty of grow pics up from everyone running their strains so its easy to see what they can do. I have some of their strains of theirs in flower now, and more on deck 

(sour cherry, Dog Kush, Cheese Surprise)

All good strains, excellent descriptions, and great customer service.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2015)

Have always gotten my BB orders safely. I had a question or two and customer service got back to me that same day. It's a bank built by growers for growers, they know what's up.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2015)

Got my planting holes drilled and filled with more compost/fert, the supports are up, and irrigation is in,,, good to go on the first row. 
The irrigation is "drip tape", it comes in big rolls so you can cut whatever length you need, the line has a 1/2gph (half gallon per hr) dripper hole every 8 inches,,, works a charm. I got this stuff wrapped in a few rings under our fruit trees, nice slow even soaking into the ground.

Going with single stem plants (just pruning for one main the whole time) at 18" plant spacing and 4' row spacings.
  




Even got the lady out there cutting grass lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2015)

Nice avatar whodat. And nice lady you got there. Goin to work!


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Got my planting holes drilled and filled with more compost/fert, the supports are up, and irrigation is in,,, good to go on the first row.
> The irrigation is "drip tape", it comes in big rolls so you can cut whatever length you need, the line has a 1/2gph (half gallon per hr) dripper hole every 8 inches,,, works a charm. I got this stuff wrapped in a few rings under our fruit trees, nice slow even soaking into the ground.
> 
> Going with single stem plants (just pruning for one main the whole time) at 18" plant spacing and 4' row spacings.
> ...


Looking good "who".


----------



## Dezracer (May 19, 2015)

Garden is coming along nicely Whodat.


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2015)

Soil looks amazing!


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2015)

DST said:


> ..after like 30 odd days ffs. But I have never ever ever etc heard of anyone not getting an order or being dealt with, that would be insane.


I ordered from BB ..29 days later I emailed and got a response same day..day 30 beans were in the mailbox..Good peeps at the boutique..thanks again guy's...been doin yoga every since


----------



## shishkaboy (May 19, 2015)

tkufoS said:


> I ordered from BB ..29 days later I emailed and got a response same day..day 30 beans were in the mailbox..Good peeps at the boutique..thanks again guy's...been doin yoga every since


All the yoga pants were out for us too.

Downward facing dog is bout all the yoga I know

Namaste


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

My gnarly creation, chemalope. I'm pretty sure she will be well in the yield department


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Downward facing dog


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> My gnarly creation, chemalope. I'm pretty sure she will be well in the yield department
> 
> View attachment 3422842 View attachment 3422844


She looks fine Alpha.


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2015)

Got 3 cuts in the cloner going to drop seeds later this week.
Here we grow again!


----------



## Javadog (May 19, 2015)

I have most of Breeder's Boutique's Lineup and have
had a perfect experience. They have excellent stealth.

Have fun Jig!

JD


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Oldman  I'm hoping she is Chem dominant, so far she isn't looking like the mom or the reversed mom though, I have one a few days into flower so I'll know more in a week or two  good vibes on your new plantings! I'm brainstorming for some organic outdoor but I don't have alot of room and my southern sun exposure is iffy


----------



## shishkaboy (May 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks Oldman  I'm hoping she is Chem dominant, so far she isn't looking like the mom or the reversed mom though, I have one a few days into flower so I'll know more in a week or two  good vibes on your new plantings! I'm brainstorming for some organic outdoor but I don't have alot of room and my southern sun exposure is iffy


How is the stem rub on her?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

It's really unique, very sticky and lemon pepper kind of, I'm really bad with smells lol. But it's much different than the chicken noodle soup/ rotten fruit of the tangilope I had which is a nice change


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

Here's the last bit of tangilope going to a patient tomorrow. It was a love/hate relationship for people with this pheno. Some loved the smell and some couldn't stand it lol. It kind of grew on me so I'm glad she will be around in a new form. It's super tterps and makes great hash. Bad pic since it's the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's the last bit of tangilope going to a patient tomorrow. It was a love/hate relationship for people with this pheno. Some loved the smell and some couldn't stand it lol. It kind of grew on me so I'm glad she will be around in a new form. It's super tterps and makes great hash. Bad pic since it's the bottom of the barrel
> 
> View attachment 3423058


This stuff is dank but fucking gross to me. I hate all melons so just not for me. I do have some cemalope going from seeds I pulled out the buds

I got the door and drawers made today. Tomorrow I will get some drawer faces and pulls on.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 19, 2015)

Same here doc, the over whelming fruity buds aren't my favorite by far, I do like hints of berries or a slight undertone of melon, but not straight melon, it needs to have something like fuel or skunk as the main smell and taste for my liking. The agent orange I had was more of a whisky smell and taste and my old Tangerine kush was straight kush with a slight zest but very bearable


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

The table looks great doc!


----------



## DST (May 20, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Got my planting holes drilled and filled with more compost/fert, the supports are up, and irrigation is in,,, good to go on the first row.
> The irrigation is "drip tape", it comes in big rolls so you can cut whatever length you need, the line has a 1/2gph (half gallon per hr) dripper hole every 8 inches,,, works a charm. I got this stuff wrapped in a few rings under our fruit trees, nice slow even soaking into the ground.
> 
> Going with single stem plants (just pruning for one main the whole time) at 18" plant spacing and 4' row spacings.
> ...


Nice whodat, I am also going for 1 main stem on my toms as well. (got quite a few on the go). I am hoping they are easier to manage than the usual jungle effect I go for with 1 massive plant.


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

I saw a garden where he used six foot tall stakes and just grew a bunch of tall single vine plants. Easy pickens


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

FYI - BobBitchen had a massive heart attack on Sunday and is in the ICU. He is recovering. No canna in the ICU - ouch


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> FYI - BobBitchen had a massive heart attack on Sunday and is in the ICU. He is recovering. No canna in the ICU - ouch


You been by? If you do let him know we wish him the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2015)

Fuk man, that's not good, Mo. Thoughts are with Bob.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I saw a garden where he used six foot tall stakes and just grew a bunch of tall single vine plants. Easy pickens


Yup, I need to get a number of new stakes in my life.


----------



## tkufoS (May 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> FYI - BobBitchen had a massive heart attack on Sunday and is in the ICU. He is recovering. No canna in the ICU - ouch



not good to hear [email protected] on recovery


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2015)




----------



## GemuGrows (May 20, 2015)

Hey all. I'll probably be upgrading to a 1000w hps soon. I'm looking at making large DWC buckets out of those big plastic packing bins. In a DWC how many plants should I likely run to achieve about 1gpw? My setup will be about as ideal as possible. Going to grab a 600w MH bulb and get a veg room cuz I don't have one.

So yeah, how many plants in big DWC buckets for ~1gpw with an ideal 1k hps setup XD?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Jig & hotdogs for the win.....
> & that cotton candy joint....mmmmmm
> 
> Them is some big ass blades on her


Just when i put up a snap with ( what i think are FAT fan's ) @DST jump's in with the HOT DOG and shut's me down! That's going to be a very interesting strain, any idea when they will be available ??


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2015)

@Mohican, Please tell Bob he is loved and missed, get well soon. 

@papapayne, Beautiful as always.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

Good vibes and fast recovery to Bob


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 20, 2015)

Well, it all depends on a lot of factors. And if you want to do a few tubs then I'd suggest recirculating dwc, which I've never done, but it's the same concept as flood and drain, minus the flood haha. 1000w, 1gpw, depends on veg, not plants..because you can acheive 1gpw wwith any plant count. 


GemuGrows said:


> Hey all. I'll probably be upgrading to a 1000w hps soon. I'm looking at making large DWC buckets out of those big plastic packing bins. In a DWC how many plants should I likely run to achieve about 1gpw? My setup will be about as ideal as possible. Going to grab a 600w MH bulb and get a veg room cuz I don't have one.
> 
> So yeah, how many plants in big DWC buckets for ~1gpw with an ideal 1k hps setup XD?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 20, 2015)

Was just having a look back through the year's and WOW how much has changed! Not only is most ppl growing their own or friend's genetic's, but they are all outstanding!! 
I admit i did'nt think i would ever grow plant's like the pic's ive seen in mag's, or as good as some of the specimens ive saw on here, makes me smile to think how i stumbled upon this forum, and with not being too techy im surprised i even made a profile, but got to say RUI has changed my life, ( a couple times lol ), I cant think of life without RUI, or some of my favorite plant's which is some of the finest cannabis ive grew/smoked. Ive got better friend's on here than the one's i grew up with, say's alot when you can trust ppl youve never even met.
Cant thank everyone enough! Maybe in another 5-6 years the law's will ease up and allow us to work in peace


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Was just having a look back through the year's and WOW how much has changed! Not only is most ppl growing their own or friend's genetic's, but they are all outstanding!!
> I admit i did'nt think i would ever grow plant's like the pic's ive seen in mag's, or as good as some of the specimens ive saw on here, makes me smile to think how i stumbled upon this forum, and with not being too techy im surprised i even made a profile, but got to say RUI has changed my life, ( a couple times lol ), I cant think of life without RUI, or some of my favorite plant's which is some of the finest cannabis ive grew/smoked. Ive got better friend's on here than the one's i grew up with, say's alot when you can trust ppl youve never even met.
> Cant thank everyone enough! Maybe in another 5-6 years the law's will ease up and allow us to work in peace


i agree with you brother 
there are some amazing plants and growers on here 
they've given me some killer useful advice and i wouldn't be as far as i am today without
RIU and being an active member as much as i can  

thanks again everyone 
you guys are awesome and i wish you the best of luck


----------



## DST (May 20, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Just when i put up a snap with ( what i think are FAT fan's ) @DST jump's in with the HOT DOG and shut's me down! That's going to be a very interesting strain, any idea when they will be available ??


Hey mucker, early days yet, but most likely end of year-ish.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey mucker, early days yet, but most likely end of year-ish.


Good stuff man!, How did the Dream Dog fair ? If i remember it looked similar, Massive, Thick, Dark rubbery looking Fan's


----------



## PigTrotter (May 20, 2015)

@BobBitchen hope you get well again soon man. 

Just finished drying my sour cherry and have to say amazing smoke. Thanks 600 for great info and thanks breeders boutique and @Hemlock for a great strain. Kept a clone to be a mother.

Running psycho killer, fireballs and new freeby cqx48 from seed for next run looking for some ladys. PK have started real strong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

Ckma said:


> I wouldn't .. poor customer service... track n trace never updated never shipped .. sent them a concern email.. never responded


just to set the record straight here guys. there was bother with our email host and CKMA's email wasn't available to us. order was shipped and according to tracking is on route


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Nice papa, you army guys get shit done. 


Thoughts go out to BobB.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just to set the record straight here guys. there was bother with our email host and CKMA's email wasn't available to us. order was shipped and according to tracking is on route


awesome man good to hear
hate to hear of people getting forgotten by seed banks
when orders get seized or never come 
they should at least reply and tell you status of your package 
and if seized try to make it right  
hope the beans treat you well man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

i bet they turn up tomorrow. happens 9/10 times when someone queries it.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 20, 2015)

Got an email this morning saying my order shipped from BB. They also said they included these two freebies called Jakes Dream and CQ48. Does anyone know of these and/or have some information on them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

jakes dream is the jake blues cut of deep blue crossed with engineers dream and CQ48 is cheesequake x ak48


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jakes dream is the jake blues cut of deep blue crossed with engineers dream and CQ48 is cheesequake x ak48


wow man those sound excellent 
every time I've had cheesequake or its crosses it was near legendary  

and the Jake's dream is much different genes from anything I've grown recently that would be great to have engineer's dream or its crosses and deep blue sounds so unique and tasty


----------



## AllDayToker (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jakes dream is the jake blues cut of deep blue crossed with engineers dream and CQ48 is cheesequake x ak48





Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wow man those sound excellent
> every time I've had cheesequake or its crosses it was near legendary
> 
> and the Jake's dream is much different genes from anything I've grown recently that would be great to have engineer's dream or its crosses and deep blue sounds so unique and tasty


Thanks for the info you two. I've always loved Cheese strains but have never gotten to grow one out.

That's awesome that Jakes Dream has some Blue in it! Tried getting Deep Blue or Blue Pit in my order but they were both out of stock.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

the Jakes dream have gone down really well. deep blue is an cracking strain. a few may go missing before they get released again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks for the info you two. I've always loved Cheese strains but have never gotten to grow one out.
> 
> That's awesome that Jakes Dream has some Blue in it! Tried getting Deep Blue or Blue Pit in my order but they were both out of stock.


if you like the cheese you should maybe try the deep psychosis. psychosis being a sister strain to cheese but imo the much better of the two. 

lol just realised you have ordered them. heads up my backside atm


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the Jakes dream have gone down really well. deep blue is an cracking strain. a few may go missing before they get released again


i gotta keep an eye on breeders boutique's gear 
i need to get some before they are all gone  
i have sin city gear, tga , and some breeders i met over the years here in southern california 
so time to get breeder's and bodhi in my vault !


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i gotta keep an eye on breeders boutique's gear
> i need to get some before they are all gone  !


new inventory is in the works in Spain.

Jigs
can you speed up the grow, there are customers waiting.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (May 20, 2015)

My new light should be here today sometime. Stoked!

I have to run a few errands today so I'm hoping it comes late in the day as usual. People have been having packages stolen around here lately and I can't afford to replace my order.


----------



## Dezracer (May 20, 2015)

I hope Bob recovers well from his heart attack. I have had the pleasure of meeting him and he is a real stand up guy. Nice as can be too.


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i gotta keep an eye on breeders boutique's gear
> i need to get some before they are all gone
> i have sin city gear, tga , and some breeders i met over the years here in southern california
> so time to get breeder's and bodhi in my vault !


BB gives a great genetic rundown of all their gear along with
pheno possibilities and descriptions of the effect.
Top notch seed bank IMHO.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> BB gives a great genetic rundown of all their gear along with
> pheno possibilities and descriptions of the effect.
> Top notch seed bank IMHO.


that's good to know there still is honest descriptive breeders out there, some descriptions couldn't come close but thats the learning process 

i guess i had a bad experience with Humboldt seed organisation but they can't spell organization right so who knows, their blue dream gave me trouble from day 1 but i was still in my early days so i dabbled back with clones until i found good places to get tga, bodhi, sincity, and now the list is growing with breeder's on there


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> that's good to know there still is honest descriptive breeders out there, some descriptions couldn't come close but thats the learning process
> 
> i guess i had a bad experience with Humboldt seed organisation but they can't spell organization right so who knows, their blue dream gave me trouble from day 1 but i was still in my early days so i dabbled back with clones until i found good places to get tga, bodhi, sincity, and now the list is growing with breeder's on there


If they all worked like BB half their stock wouldn't get sold, poor genetics or
completely unorganized customer service all leads to a bad buying experience.
For a large variety try Herbies, I've had good experience with them.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> If they all worked like BB half their stock wouldn't get sold, poor genetics or
> completely unorganized customer service all leads to a bad buying experience.
> For a large variety try Herbies, I've had good experience with them.


Definitely gotta try out Herbies I've heard only good about them and they carry a lot of breeders 
I've only used seedsman, firestax, nature's green remedies so far recently 
was gonna place an order with Attitude earlier this year a few months back then i learned about the whole credit card thing
so my options are changing haha thanks for the advice brother i truly appreciate it !


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> Definitely gotta try out Herbies I've heard only good about them and they carry a lot of breeders
> I've only used seedsman, firestax, nature's green remedies so far recently
> was gonna place an order with Attitude earlier this year a few months back then i learned about the whole credit card thing
> so my options are changing haha thanks for the advice brother i truly appreciate it !


No problem, that's what the 600 is about.


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2015)

Hello club 600.

Thanks for all the kind words about my pics  The new camera seems to capture them better then my old POS. 

Gonna be getting crazy now with the move, and such, but things are going to be blowing up for me thats for damn sure!

Hope everyone is well, nice to see the 600 moving.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hello club 600.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words about my pics  The new camera seems to capture them better then my old POS.
> 
> ...


Good luck papa, moving is a bitch.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2015)

But usually/hopefully for the best! GL mr payne


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2015)

Nice avatar whodat. Maybe I already said that lol.

Getting settled after moving myself a week and a half ago. Still don't have hot water FFS. And the pool is empty. Tough life, lol. Hope the move goes well papa.


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2015)

It will work.out nicely to. Will be able to finish my current crop at the apartment so don't have to move flowering plants. And will have a fresh harvest right when I move to help pay for new furniture and such.


----------



## numberfour (May 20, 2015)

Hi guys, just been catching up on the thread, best wishes to those who need it at this time.

In limbo at moment, waiting on work being done to the house. As a result all my plants (about 40) are in one tent instead of three and under two t5's with minimal extraction. The plants that were to be flowered have had over a foot cut off them  and my cuttings were only just popping roots.



Got a week off work next week, will finally get a chance to try a 12 strain blunt  lol, will post back with pics


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2015)

Thoughts with Bob hope he gets well soon, Bb strains have been.sum of the best I have smoked and ran my self


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2015)

Bob
Here's to a speedy recovery.
I just got a like from him.


cof


----------



## DST (May 20, 2015)

On the plane. Skeasyjet naturally delayed....young boy way past his bedtime already. Comical we are waiting on a fuel truck ffs. This is Schiphol. There should be one on every corner lol.


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2015)

DST said:


> On the plane. Skeasyjet naturally delayed....young boy way past his bedtime already. Comical we are waiting on a fuel truck ffs. This is Schiphol. There should be one on every corner lol.


Murphy's law, what ever can go wrong will.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2015)

Hey Bob... get better man. Hope you are doing ok in there. Love you brother.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear bob. Take care and sending positive vibes your way brotha. Here's to a speedy recovery! At least you're still kicking 

Here's a lil HA OG for yea...


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

@Mohican @FLkeys1 Jurple kicking ass and taking names. Day 51....


----------



## DST (May 20, 2015)

I've left the Fireball that I am doing light deprivation on in the greenhouse. She's going to get 2 days of longer light....hopefully she ain't going to go nutz on me


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

Someone say Fireball.....


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2015)

2 cookies 'N cream up front

Full room shot
 

Putting up a few hoods


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

That was quick!


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2015)

Jurple side branch.


----------



## P1ants (May 20, 2015)

Damn those buds look pretty dank, good job man!


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2015)

There you go G! Love that one duct along the side and open end,,, just a t duct fitting on the hood/hoods and elbows I guess. Much simpler/cleaner than snaking all that ducting around.
..... Or maybe the first bowl of the day/night has got me 


Lookin real good gigs.


D doin the dep eh  hope she doesn't freak on you.


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2015)

Lovely buds gigs, my humidifier fucked so I just buying a new one today


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2015)

Any tips for taking clones and using jiffy pellets? Never taken clones before. How long of a branch should I cut off? And where from the plant? How far into the jiffy pellet do I put them in... all the way to the bottom? Half way? Do I scrape the part going into the pellet? Do I snip leaves? Whatever you got I would appreciate.

I'm hopefully getting a cloner/ propagator soon, but until then this is what we are rolling with. And I don't have any rooting gel or anything. Just a razor blade, water, and jiffy pellets. Thanks.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 21, 2015)

Quick tip jig. If you don't have rooting gel or powder, if you have an aloe Vera plant the juices and such from the leaves works just as well and is organic.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2015)

Take cuts from strong branches with @ least 2-3 nodes

Skin the bottom inch of the cut

Place 3/4 through jiffy pellet. EXCEPT. Don't use the premade hole. Flip them and put you own hole for the stem.

Make sure to keep the bottom of tray a little warm like a seed mat would do. Heatpads are not a good idea BTW. 

Keep them moist not wet and wait for roots. 

 

Take care buddy!




jigfresh said:


> Any tips for taking clones and using jiffy pellets? Never taken clones before. How long of a branch should I cut off? And where from the plant? How far into the jiffy pellet do I put them in... all the way to the bottom? Half way? Do I scrape the part going into the pellet? Do I snip leaves? Whatever you got I would appreciate.
> 
> I'm hopefully getting a cloner/ propagator soon, but until then this is what we are rolling with. And I don't have any rooting gel or anything. Just a razor blade, water, and jiffy pellets. Thanks.


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2015)

Someguy is spot on. The only thing I would add is a humidity dome-which is any clear cover to retain moisture.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2015)

Got the Tom rows all lined up, in this pic you can see most of the veggie pad, the spot with all that tall grass is gonna be cleared out and cultivated. Some terraces to the left you can't fully see.

Anywho, prob gonna be a few more days till I get back to work on the veggies,,, I gotta attend a get together today and the vineyards need som grass cut.





I'm gonna have to soak the ground before tilling and what not, I live ontop a mountain and the ground is hard as hell, already real dry too.


----------



## numberfour (May 21, 2015)

@WhoDat, that's some great space for your veggies. I used to have two small veggie plots at my old house, we mainly grew beetroots, carrots, peas, beans, onions, corn, toms, lettuce and potatoes in bags, made sure my family ate well for a good few months of the year. Now due to lack of space I only grow raspberrys, strawberrys and blueberrys, my kids favourite breakfast lol. 

I feel like I am missing out not growing some breeders boutique strains, so gonna pop some dog (reg), blue pit and some deep blue x livers and join the party


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 21, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Got the Tom rows all lined up, in this pic you can see most of the veggie pad, the spot with all that tall grass is gonna be cleared out and cultivated. Some terraces to the left you can't fully see.
> 
> Anywho, prob gonna be a few more days till I get back to work on the veggies,,, I gotta attend a get together today and the vineyards need som grass cut.
> 
> ...


beautiful vegetable space you got there  
that's a dream for me to get a nice spot in the mountains 
grow my own veggies/fruits and cannabis of course! 

that's why i have to work and save up down here in southern California for now 
and learn about making hash, organics, greenhouse, etc. 
until I'm completely ready to move.
maybe up north to Mendocino or Humboldt or trinity , maybe Oregon, maybe Washington, or maybe Colorado haven't completely decided yet.

then once i have the space i can really start to have some fun fill up a 10 x 20 rather than my little 4 x 4 indoor space haha  
happy gardening brother!


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys. I get allot of enjoyment from veggie gardening 

Here's a tom pic I forgot, all pruned up ready to plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2015)

Looking great whodat!
I played hooky from work today. It is nice but I will have to make it up this weekend some time.


----------



## Dezracer (May 21, 2015)

I didn't have much going on today so I went to the beach this morning. Got to ride my new board on a few waves, got some exercise and had a nice time.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2015)

Nice dude. Sounds fun. Was the water warm? How's twilight?


----------



## Dezracer (May 21, 2015)

I wore a spring suit because the water was a chilly 62f. Twilight is good. I tried to send you a pic of her just the other day. You must not have received it. She loves to get in boxes and crammed herself into a small one that was meant for a game. It was cute.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2015)

Giggles is all ready for the vaca now. Not coming home to dead plants this time


----------



## Figgy (May 21, 2015)

My one Engineers Dream just finishing up the stretch at day 19. I'm used to plants not smelling much at all right now, but this girl already has a nice coffee and earth smell to her.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 21, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I didn't have much going on today so I went to the beach this morning. Got to ride my new board on a few waves, got some exercise and had a nice time.


sounds so fun
lucky you man
i miss the beach boarding everything if i wasn't 
still hurt from my car accident 
on the 4th

oh well soon enough my clavicle the Dr said is damaged for life I'll have pain but at least i can mix soil make bubble hash and trim nuggets still 

sternum and ribs i broke are healing good and jaws are okay but too early to tell they say up to 6 months till I'm on my regular diet maybe a bit earlier fingers crossed!!


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> I hope Bob recovers well from his heart attack. I have had the pleasure of meeting him and he is a real stand up guy. Nice as can be too.


QFT

Hoping that you are all having a great week.

JD


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2015)

I love getting to test things 

Meet intelligent bug control...


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 21, 2015)

Hey 6,

Anyone know the scoop on smart pots? My first run with them and roots are starting to tear through the sides and a ton coming out of the bottom, is this normal? It's #2 pots and I just finished week 1 flower, the plants aren't that big at all, was hoping to finish flower in them? They are maybe 12"-15" tall, flowered at like 10"..didnt really want to up pot since it's sort of a sog grow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2015)

lookin mighty fine Alpha.
its normal, very healthy them roots comin out like that dude. I have lots of experience with those pots and I just leave them like that but they will dry out fast the bigger the plant gets so keep on the watering by checking pot weight daily.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2015)

Here be a 3 gallon Bodhi Blueberry hills in a 3 gallon smart pot.
Top heavy, I place it into a plastic waterfarm bucket to keep it prompt up til harvest mon.
one love


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the insight dat  puts my mind at ease. I'm kinda just winging this grow so I keep seeing alot of unexpected things happening since I have no idea what I'm doing lol, just hoping to finish the grow and get back to regular hydro soon


----------



## budolskie (May 22, 2015)

Well hopefully get my 12 along to the 8x4 today or tomoz get them vegged till I make sum money towards my 8' so I get it a bit cheaper as humidifier came out that fund


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks for the insight dat  puts my mind at ease. I'm kinda just winging this grow so I keep seeing alot of unexpected things happening since I have no idea what I'm doing lol, just hoping to finish the grow and get back to regular hydro soon


So that's rw croutons in airpots?
Those roots dont look like they are done searching either, maybe need to cover them?
Sweet set up tho. Sounds pretty hydro to me


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2015)

The roots coming out of the sides will slowly die of, pruning itself, and then roots will contiue up and down the sides doing the same thing. Been using these suckers ever since I say the different in growth. Then when you tear up the root ball after harvest, you REALLY see what the pot does. Basically solid roots from top to bottom of soil container.

Like said before they do take a lot more watering because they dry quicker but I thought it was a small price to pay for such big differences. My plants right now in 5g smart pots wouldn't be near as big in a regular 5g plastic pot or bucket.


----------



## oldman60 (May 22, 2015)

@alpha, That's "air pruning" the roots, while the roots popping through dry
off it forces the roots inside to spread even more. I've had solid root balls
in 10 gal. pots. The last week of flower use an enzyme like Cannazyme
or Hesi Power Clean, Hydrozyme to dissolve dead root material and excess
nutes if reusing media.
Main bene NO circle root, they grow huge plants.


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 22, 2015)

What's up 600 got my new girl growing in 100% perlite went to add a tap yesterday to the run off and look what i found rapunzel was hiding in my pot!  shes only under a 400 MH at the moment but will be going under a 600 for flowering in a couple more weeks


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2015)

Sweet Stommper Kush

Smelling strangley different to its mum but dankness non the less!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2015)

hiya there cinderz mate. is that a highlander strain, what happened to him?


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2015)

I think he's still doing his thing up in his cave. Talked to him about a year ago maybe.

Hey crew... I ordered a big cloer !!! Super stoked. Do you guys just put plain water in the cloners? Anything else I need to know? Just clip some branches, put them in the collars and that's it right? Should I have about 3 inches of stem sticking into the rez area?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

2 days ago. Aloha Grape Stomper @ 5weeks


----------



## oldman60 (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 2 days ago. Aloha Grape Stomper @ 5weeks
> 
> View attachment 3424792 View attachment 3424793 View attachment 3424794 View attachment 3424795 View attachment 3424796


Hey FP, did the weather service give frost warnings with that grow?


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2015)

Jig
I think you need to ph your water in the 5.8 to the 6.2 range....what do I know, I'm a soil grower.
for cloning tips you can check out flaming pie's.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey FP, did the weather service give frost warnings with that grow?


Local schools were shut down.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Jig
> I think you need to ph your water in the 5.8 to the 6.2 range....what do I know, I'm a soil grower.
> for cloning tips you can check out flaming pie's.
> 
> ...


Meh, I have to update my cloning information to include a hygrometer in there. Don't want the cuttings in an environment higher than 55% humidity. Causes damp off. 

I'll redo it real quick.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

There it is fixed. Should of done that a long time ago.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Thanks man, yeah it's RW croutons with a top layer of hydroton pebbles on top to prevent algae. I'm doing drain to waste and it's so much harder than recirculating (I don't like having to check the runoff of each individual pot, it's a lot of hassle) I might try to start to flood and drain them to make it recirculating soon, if possible. I'm finding the RW raises pH ALOT and it's hard to keep pH in check. I was thinking of maybe getting a Coco mat for the bottom of the tray so the roots at the bottom would be covered at least 



shishkaboy said:


> So that's rw croutons in airpots?
> Those roots dont look like they are done searching either, maybe need to cover them?
> Sweet set up tho. Sounds pretty hydro to me


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info adt, I really like the pots too, I would love them more with organics though so I wouldn't have to worry about pH and stuff, I might try a round of amended Coco soon and flood and drain them or use drippers to free up some watering hassle  



AllDayToker said:


> The roots coming out of the sides will slowly die of, pruning itself, and then roots will contiue up and down the sides doing the same thing. Been using these suckers ever since I say the different in growth. Then when you tear up the root ball after harvest, you REALLY see what the pot does. Basically solid roots from top to bottom of soil container.
> 
> Like said before they do take a lot more watering because they dry quicker but I thought it was a small price to pay for such big differences. My plants right now in 5g smart pots wouldn't be near as big in a regular 5g plastic pot or bucket.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

Very good top old man!! That helps alot! I've been thinking of how I can reuse this RW because it's so damn expensive, $45 for 2cu feet, ooutrageous! I'll get some enzymes  


oldman60 said:


> @alpha, That's "air pruning" the roots, while the roots popping through dry
> off it forces the roots inside to spread even more. I've had solid root balls
> in 10 gal. pots. The last week of flower use an enzyme like Cannazyme
> or Hesi Power Clean, Hydrozyme to dissolve dead root material and excess
> ...


----------



## oldman60 (May 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very good top old man!! That helps alot! I've been thinking of how I can reuse this RW because it's so damn expensive, $45 for 2cu feet, ooutrageous! I'll get some enzymes


I'm using Wonder Soil from A.M. Leonard it comes in 2.5 cu. ft. blocks
it's Coco with Worm Castings and Michorrhyzae about $16.00 per block.
I'm on my 4th grow with this batch and it keeps getting better.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 22, 2015)

That sounds perfect! I'll look into this brand, I've never grown in Coco, but I've been on the verge of giving it a try. Can't beat that price! It cost 90$ to do 22 2 gallon smart pots this round, when I do flood and drain it cost me like 20$ for medium or even less but if the electric goes out, the plants can die easily, so I'd like to find a medium that works for me and my style of growing and works with a flood and drain type system, but also gives me some medium for the roots in case of power failure. Seems like Coco is the ticket from what I keep hearing 



oldman60 said:


> I'm using Wonder Soil from A.M. Leonard it comes in 2.5 cu. ft. blocks
> it's Coco with Worm Castings and Michorrhyzae about $16.00 per block.
> I'm on my 4th grow with this batch and it keeps getting better.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think he's still doing his thing up in his cave. Talked to him about a year ago maybe.
> 
> Hey crew... I ordered a big cloer !!! Super stoked. Do you guys just put plain water in the cloners? Anything else I need to know? Just clip some branches, put them in the collars and that's it right? Should I have about 3 inches of stem sticking into the rez area?


I scrape bout an inch of stem with a plastic knife and dip into clonex as a sealant against air. No ph, no misting, no dome, just roots.

I just got an official clone only cut, so glad I have the aero. I might get one to root, but a few are in bad shape.

Edit:
try and get a node in that bottom few inches under the collar


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hiya there cinderz mate. is that a highlander strain, what happened to him?


He just popped back up recently.


----------



## oldman60 (May 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That sounds perfect! I'll look into this brand, I've never grown in Coco, but I've been on the verge of giving it a try. Can't beat that price! It cost 90$ to do 22 2 gallon smart pots this round, when I do flood and drain it cost me like 20$ for medium or even less but if the electric goes out, the plants can die easily, so I'd like to find a medium that works for me and my style of growing and works with a flood and drain type system, but also gives me some medium for the roots in case of power failure. Seems like Coco is the ticket from what I keep hearing


I forgot to mention it also has Hydrosorb in it also.
It cost me $60.00 for 15/5 gal. Root Pouches full 3 grows ago.
Check with ghb, he's been mentoring me with coir and I've had great results.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2015)

Oh Heri Surfer how I can't wait to chop you...


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> try and get a node in that bottom few inches under the collar


Do you just leave the node as is... or pick off the leaves/ mini branches?

Got one of these bad boys in the mail on it's way:


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2015)

Domes aren't needed with aeroponic setup @jigfresh


----------



## shishkaboy (May 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Do you just leave the node as is... or pick off the leaves


Taking cuts in a few will post...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2015)

I'd lose the dome also jig, no need to pH water either, water works fine.
someone already mentioned aloe vera as a rooting compound.
here is about what I take for clones, 


You can take much bigger cuts if ya like,
healthy mom means healthy clones..

Here is 14 days on a bit bigger cut

 


You got it bro...


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2015)

Bob
Great to see you post. How are you doing?


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2015)

Upright & breathing, so it's not too bad..
I got more shit to fuck up...ain't Goin yet.


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2015)

Good to hear Bob.
That's killer 14 day roots right there


----------



## jigfresh (May 22, 2015)

So then how do you put those in pots, just dig a hole and kinda pile up the roots? Those are some serious roots.

Glad to hear you are still goin buddy. I heard ICU and I was worried.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> So then how do you put those in pots, just dig a hole and kinda pile up the roots? Those are some serious roots.
> 
> Glad to hear you are still goin buddy. I heard ICU and I was worried.


Yea, I just gently pile em in, I use airpots, they seem to do ok, they will fill in the whole pot in no time.

Better ICU than Morg !


----------



## HydroGp (May 22, 2015)

Haha lets get Jig all confused and let him find his own path to cloning! 
Use the dome.. I guess you have low humidity in Spain and dont want them to dry out.. With no roots to uptake water they will need humidity just open the vents..
PH the water... Most know the best ph for hydro is 5.8 to 6.2.. ( Hear you me this- On the 2. day of aeroponics the water will have aired off chlorine and such and the ph might rocket!)
Cut off all side branches and leave only 1 or 2 top nodes. Take the cuttings leafs between your fingers and cut them half way. Useless with big solar panels and no roots.
Instead of slicing and cutting into the bottom of the clone where you want roots- Bend until the "flesh" rips.
Clonex, Honey, Aloe Vera It all works.. I use clonex..
Ive always had great succes at cloning.. Im not saying do this.. Its a great plant to work with and there are many paths to a succesfull clone.
Glad to see ya bob. Sry you had to go through that..


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2015)

It's rib time again. Thought there were two racks in the pack, 3 came out lol I ain't complaining!
 




Another day on the farm... Hard to get anything done around here!



Already culled a male, was the biggest plant. This one I'm hoping is a lady.
Space bubble.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 22, 2015)

i got my NGR order today, so hyped to try the freebies i got 
and the testers that were in the breeder's packs  
pleasant surprises...

and i renewed my rec today thankfully 
it was about to expire 6\10\2015,

got to turn over my super soil and put into a Tupperware and a few 5 gallon buckets its been cooking about a month a little longer and i can use it  
just need the little ones to get a bit bushier 
and taller then transplant and 12\12!

so i might veg another month then get ready for flower 
sorry for rambling guys I'm just stoned and happy with recent occurrences 
have a good night, a good start to your memorial day weekend, and happy gardening as always!


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2015)

Well guys got everything ready and set up for our trip. Let's keep our fingers crossed that nothing fails. Leaving for 9 days tomorrow morning. I've run it 5 times 20 min each with no problems. We'll see if she kicks on in the morning


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2015)

Tahoe doing work son....


----------



## budolskie (May 22, 2015)

Welcome back bob glad your ok, 

Quick q for.you.lads 
There was a post on london cannabis club 
Stating to post weed.to.europe from the states.... do u think these guys are legit 250$ for.oz


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Welcome back bob glad your ok,
> 
> Quick q for.you.lads
> There was a post on london cannabis club
> Stating to post weed.to.europe from the states.... do u think these guys are legit 250$ for.oz


Some of them are legit but really don't think it's worth it. 

I do know that it can make the trip though


----------



## oldman60 (May 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, I just gently pile em in, I use airpots, they seem to do ok, they will fill in the whole pot in no time.
> 
> Better ICU than Morg !


Bob, so glad to see you "Bitchen and Kicken"
Keep it up and get better.


----------



## budolskie (May 23, 2015)

Cheers gigs he has put me off now anyway offering special offers if I order today, 

Ii like u say not worth it really can't wait for my humidifier and new book then go for.fan on wed at the latest


----------



## shishkaboy (May 23, 2015)

Kool Aid at 30 days in
  
So fast.


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Kool Aid at 30 days in
> View attachment 3425177 View attachment 3425179
> So fast.


Trade yea a tora bora for a Kool aid


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'd lose the dome also jig, no need to pH water either, water works fine.
> someone already mentioned aloe vera as a rooting compound.
> here is about what I take for clones, View attachment 3424891
> 
> ...


Good to see you Bob. Take it easy and stay strong, I am sure you'll be back on the slopes soon.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

Plemon in a 5g(21l) pot under a 400w. Just flipped to flower. She's been vegging outside.


Plemon and a Fireball clone about to be potted up.....

And chillin out in the greenhouse.

And the light dep Fireball.

Peace, DST


----------



## numberfour (May 23, 2015)

some cracking bud and rib porn going on in here, I don't know whether to eat or smoke now lol

Started off some breeders boutique seeds Thursday night, in jars of water on top of my boiler. Last night they had all cracked and were potted up this morning. 



Dog x2
Blue Pit x3
Deep Blue x Livers x3
Deep Blue x Engineers Dream x2


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

The FB light dep when the sun came out....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2015)

And something not so nice
View attachment 3424774
Any ideas what would cause this? It was fairly new, only 2 9 week runs before this one, almost blew a hole rght through! Every time i get a toe in front something kicks me back!
Seedlings are doing grand though!

So my blew bulp pic didnt work, re-placed it today. Heres another quick shot of the SSK I just chopped


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2015)

Can't see the attachment


----------



## Enwhysea (May 23, 2015)

Enwhy in full effect finally got that tent full since I always get shit about it when I post a half filled tent.


----------



## oldman60 (May 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Enwhy in full effect finally got that tent full since I always get shit about it when I post a half filled tent.
> View attachment 3425443


We new you could do it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2015)

omg Whodat. you are amazing! all these incredible BBq grill pictures. Im so super envious and givin me some real inspiration. I would totally chow down on your grub it looks so damn tasty mon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2015)

This is what all the Willy Wonka directors in the dispensarys worry about.lol
particularly in places like Boulder, Tucson and Everett. They will say , "oh, its looks great, it smells wonderful But the TEXTURE just feels a lil too airy and popcornish. we like tight internodes. they might as well say we like tight Pussys and Vaginas , because they are what you call weed snobs who cater to the 2% of this country .. which is why when you walk into theses PHONY establishments you can expect to pay $30 for 1 girl Scout CoOKIE!!


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2015)

Well made it to the parents. On to finish the trip tomorrow...

How bout lil gsc bagseed. This girls reeks like rotten sweet fruit with OG and pepper tones...


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2015)

Haha thanks allot DAT  I'd love to BBQ out with all you fine 600 folk. Not much more I enjoy than cooking out, hanging out, and knocking back a few brews.


I might not be burning a 600w, but here's a 600 gallon smart pot for the 600.
Got two of these and gonna get some very well developed plants in 5g containers to put in them in the next week.

Here's to a June of nice weather to help them ladies fill out!

Going with a cherry kush and a merriam berry.


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

wow...I think that is the biggest damn smart pot I seen. What strains you have picked?


----------



## whodatnation (May 23, 2015)

Cherry kush and merriam berry.

Biggest damn pot I've seen that's for sure.


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Haha thanks allot DAT  I'd love to BBQ out with all you fine 600 folk. Not much more I enjoy than cooking out, hanging out, and knocking back a few brews.
> 
> 
> I might not be burning a 600w, but here's a 600 gallon smart pot for the 600.
> ...


That's not a smart pot that's a swimming pool....


----------



## shishkaboy (May 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well made it to the parents. On to finish the trip tomorrow...
> 
> How bout lil gsc bagseed. This girls reeks like rotten sweet fruit with OG and pepper tones...
> View attachment 3425639


It's got that f1 durb structure. Any colors you think?
Looks like one of the best yielding cooks. 
Nice


----------



## giggles26 (May 23, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It's got that f1 durb structure. Any colors you think?
> Looks like one of the best yielding cooks.
> Nice


Yea I'm pretty sure we're gonna see some purples. I'm happy with this find. Next run I'll see what she can really do. She stinks up the whole fucking room, overpowering 20 other girls haha.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> It's rib time again. Thought there were two racks in the pack, 3 came out lol I ain't complaining!
> View attachment 3424946 View attachment 3424975
> 
> 
> ...


I have Braai inferiority complex. ...All I had was some snausages....... I am betting my wife's Potatoe salad would win us back some points though oooops forgot to take a pic though as it was too tasty and got scoffed. It has bacon in it with fried onion so it's a no brainer for being tasty.....here's the snaggles.


----------



## oldman60 (May 23, 2015)

HIGH guys!, 10 Malana's (India hash plant) soaking getting ready to
drop Cindy and White Indica.
@dat, You tell 'em. No one needs snobs.
@Giggles, very nice
@WhoDat, Wow! I only use 75 gal. for my room. I feel
like I'm doing Bonsai.


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## DST (May 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> HIGH guys!, 10 Malana's (India hash plant) soaking getting ready to
> drop Cindy and White Indica.
> @dat, You tell 'em. No one needs snobs.
> @Giggles, very nice
> ...


The sun pumps out a few more watts than your room Oldman so we'll forgive you....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> It's got that f1 durb structure. Any colors you think?
> Looks like one of the best yielding cooks.
> Nice


Have you seen some pics of the f1Durban before? I've seen some buds only from pieguy on a video but that's it. @giggles26 def has a nice cookie structure and looks to yield more than most phenos. Don't surprise me she's loud. Something about certain cookie phenos are just stupid loud. Looks good bro


----------



## oldman60 (May 24, 2015)

DST said:


> I have Braai inferiority complex. ...All I had was some snausages....... I am betting my wife's Potatoe salad would win us back some points though oooops forgot to take a pic though as it was too tasty and got scoffed. It has bacon in it with fried onion so it's a no brainer for being tasty.....here's the snaggles.
> View attachment 3425824


Sounds like my German potato salad, serve warm with Bratwurst and fresh rye bread
and lots of beer.


----------



## oldman60 (May 24, 2015)

Hey Bob, THAT'S NOT ON YOUR DIET ANYMORE!!!


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2015)

And the rest of our journey into Colorado continues. Going to celebrate my bday in style tonight with some partners. Might even be able to see Sarah Palin from my friends lol.

Have a great week guys! Catch yea on the flip side! I'll pop in from time to time to share some shots.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey Bob, THAT'S NOT ON YOUR DIET ANYMORE!!!


Jonesin for bacon right now,
having a "nutri bullit" smoothie at the moment , taste like a blended salad, 
lots of flavor, just the wrong flavor


----------



## curious old fart (May 24, 2015)

have you ever noticed how much you want something when you can't have it?


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2015)

Happy birthday Gigg's
enjoy your trip bro


----------



## oldman60 (May 24, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy birthday Gigg's
> enjoy your trip bro


Hey gigg's have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## DST (May 24, 2015)

Many happy returns Giggles.


----------



## oldman60 (May 24, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Jonesin for bacon right now,
> having a "nutri bullit" smoothie at the moment , taste like a blended salad,
> lots of flavor, just the wrong flavor


Do they do bacon, eggs, homefries in a Nutra Bullit.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Do they do bacon, eggs, homefries in a Nutra Bullit.


I'm sure it would taste better than kale,broccoli, spring greens, and a pear !
thank god for the pear..


----------



## Figgy (May 24, 2015)

Heatin up....
Hope all you fine folks are having good weekends


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2015)

How goes the cloning Rodriguez ?


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2015)

Haven't tried yet. Waiting on the cloner still. I think it will be here Tuesday.


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2015)

Speaking of Rodriguez.... I took a couple pictures on my road trip.
 
 

Also got a picture of some MJ potting soil at the local garden center. Too wild.
 


And a shot of my baby girl from the recent photo shoot her and her mama had done. Ain't she pretty?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of Rodriguez.... I took a couple pictures on my road trip.
> View attachment 3426432
> View attachment 3426433
> 
> ...


She is a cutie Rodriguez


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2015)

Looking good jig...

 
Nothing special,chicken tacos,some red sauce,some green stuff...

The room is not happy right now
 
That's what my lil emoji homie says..


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

Adorable jig! Sounds like you and the fam are settling in nicely, glad to see


----------



## DST (May 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of Rodriguez.... I took a couple pictures on my road trip.
> View attachment 3426432
> View attachment 3426433
> 
> ...


Does that soil contain penguins Jig? lol.......


----------



## giggles26 (May 25, 2015)

Man I'm having a blast out here! Best bday in a long time! Also picking up some goodies


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2015)

I was wondering what was moving around inside the bag.


----------



## oldman60 (May 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I was wondering what was moving around inside the bag.





jigfresh said:


> I was wondering what was moving around inside the bag.


She's an angel bro, hope all goes well for everyone.


----------



## oldman60 (May 25, 2015)

To all our veterans: Here's wishing a respectful and appreciative
Memorial Day, THANK YOU ALL.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2015)

Time for blast off..
 
Bubble bubble, toil and trouble.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 25, 2015)

8ball kush, comin' up on a 3 month cure.




Time to wake n bake!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 25, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> 8ball kush, comin' up on a 3 month cure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow i love bubba kush 
and a three month cure? 

that's impressive most people i know only cure a month or two 
that's patience that pays i'm sure the flavors and smell are proper after three months


----------



## AllDayToker (May 25, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wow i love bubba kush
> and a three month cure?
> 
> that's impressive most people i know only cure a month or two
> that's patience that pays i'm sure the flavors and smell are proper after three months


The 8ball kush is more of a Hindu Kush then a Bubba I'd say.

Yeah it's a lot nicer having a long cure, smells and flavors really pop and are different compared to 1 and 2 months.

The smoke is insanely smooth as well, but I'm sure the organics helped with that.

I'm not crazy in love with the smell or taste, but I've grown a liking to it. It's smell and taste are mostly earthy, with a noticeable hashish taste, and mild sweetness. A peppery smell really pops when ground. When vape the green bags taste like sweet hash.

I'm more of a guy that likes some really sweet or cheesy skunky taste and smell.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 25, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> The 8ball kush is more of a Hindu Kush then a Bubba I'd say.
> 
> Yeah it's a lot nicer having a long cure, smells and flavors really pop and are different compared to 1 and 2 months.
> 
> ...


haha my mistake on the first part misread your post oops guess wake n bake is hitting me 

I love hashy tasting buds and earthy myself hard to find that without growing it in my area

but i do miss some good old cheese haven't seen her in quite some time i think i might look for good seeds of cheese or a cheese cross 

any suggestions come to mind I'm all ears man

have a good morning all you guys


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2015)

try Breeders Boutique for an outstanding cheese......
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


cof


----------



## ghb (May 25, 2015)

some blue pit, it's a sticky one.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 25, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> try Breeders Boutique for an outstanding cheese......
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> 
> 
> cof


awesome man thanks for the recommendation 
I've been meaning to try some breeder's boutique gear 

so which you guys think is nicer the qrazy quake or the cheese surprise ?
i also want to try the dog un-feminized i like choosing my female phenotypes and helping others who need males to do projects  

and i need to try the deep purple querkle I'm a big fan of purple erkle , GDP , etc so i think that strain will take care of me well .

any other standout strains by them let me know I'm keeping my eyes open on here watching people's grows and near any strain by them seems promising 

peace, love ,and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## ghb (May 25, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> awesome man thanks for the recommendation
> I've been meaning to try some breeder's boutique gear
> 
> so which you guys think is nicer the qrazy quake or the cheese surprise ?
> ...


BLUE PIT!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 25, 2015)

ghb said:


> BLUE PIT!


i'll be sure to pick those up too 
at this rate i'm gonna have a mini collection of just breeder's boutique gear haha

let alone tga, bodhi, sin city etc i love collecting seeds  more phenotypes to hunt through
i guess my former addiction to tobacco went to seed collecting after i finally slowed down and stopped 

much healthier and rewarding choice  
thanks a whole lot for any input and advice you guys i truly appreciate it all


----------



## ghb (May 25, 2015)

just use BB gear, no need to buy from (get screwed by) anyone else. i pretty much have their range to play with and i am trying to slowly work through them but i have fell in love with this BP pheno i have so it's hard to grow anything else lol


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 25, 2015)

ghb said:


> just use BB gear, no need to buy from (get screwed by) anyone else. i pretty much have their range to play with and i am trying to slowly work through them but i have fell in love with this BP pheno i have so it's hard to grow anything else lol


i can't wait i love when phenotypes like that catch your eye 
and make the next choices hard 

that was how i was last fall\winter
with Sin City Seeds strain Blue Power 
so frosty, hashy flavor, some phenos taste just like a master kush with berry tones 
very unique, good for bubble hash, and head stash glad i saved some seeds!

i haven't run anything else until i started getting 
strains I've been looking for from Nor star genetics and TGA 
like Chernobyl, The Flav, etc and Nor star's Panama jack, Bubba Fresh, etc

and now i have a little room so time to try breeder's really soon  
probably going to keep a few mothers this time as i expand to two lights 
and a larger veg area 

this year looks promising 
hope all you guys have a good year too 
happy gardening brothers!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 25, 2015)

Can't wait for my DOG and Deep Psychosis to get here. Going to start five of each, do little bit of pheno huntin, possibly get some pollen from a good DP male. Once I find the ones I like I'll keep the best one of each and grow them out in 5 or 10g pots undeneath my screen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good jig...
> 
> View attachment 3426608
> Nothing special,chicken tacos,some red sauce,some green stuff...
> ...


QUICK GET A DEHUMIDIFIER IN THERE STAT!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 25, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 6 weeks approx.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Aloha Grape Stomper @ 6 weeks approx.
> 
> View attachment 3426875 View attachment 3426876 View attachment 3426877 View attachment 3426878


Some big ass colas! Bud straight up and down.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

Looks good in here!

Happy Memorial Day yall

Pulled out some cured hash froma couple harvests ago to ease into the day and relax

Used cof's idea about the veg platform and got one built the other day, love it! Saves so much space


----------



## Dezracer (May 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks good in here!
> 
> Happy Memorial Day yall
> 
> ...


I did that also recently. My 2x4 veg space is tiered now with seedlings/clones on top and larger plants on bottom. Now I just need to get some seeds or clones going to fill it all up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2015)

this new sublimator is a joke! 700 bucks for this thing. what a joke and look how it makes him cough like that. I can get the same effects from my cheap O not so fancy bong u know? same effets and feel like im dying too.lol




ya'll have a fun Memorial day. shout out to all you vets and fallen heros.
im takin it easy gonna rent Hot TUbe time machine 2 . it looks funny as fuck. stay blasted.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 25, 2015)

I was thinking about buying a sublimator. The idea behind it is awesome but I just couldn't get past the price tag.

They have been out for years, but they never took off, again probably about the price.


----------



## HydroGp (May 25, 2015)

The sublimator was awesome to smoke on at spannabiscup.. Also won 1. price for best smoking parafeniablabla  Did both normal and concentrate.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 25, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> The sublimator was awesome to smoke on at spannabiscup.. Also won 1. price for best smoking parafeniablabla  Did both normal and concentrate.


I know vaporization is different process then sublimation but how would you compare the sublimator to the volcano?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2015)

do you think it worth the price HydoGp? did you cough like a mofo like that marijuana man did?


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 25, 2015)

Right on dez, I need to fill mine up too , I lost a ton of plants during a move and trying to get things back on track and grow out some mama plants for clones


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2015)

Happy Memorial Day yall


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2015)

wow those are wicked looking chicken wings WHODATnation. They look like a girly silloutte. I bet you can wait to lick and bite your teeth into them. rraraaarrrrr rrrreeeerr finger lickin good.
its so weird.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow those are wicked looking chicken wings WHODATnation. They look like a girly silloutte. I bet you can wait to lick and bite your teeth into them. rraraaarrrrr rrrreeeerr finger lickin good.
> its so weird.


its nice to see foods like this, because of my broken jaws i can't chew anything i'm on a liquid diet pretty much until they remove a wire and make sure the breaks start to heal right before i can chew meat, bread, and a million other delicious items  anything harder than applesauce, oatmeal, soup, etc i hope that day arrives sooner than it feels like its going to 

see all you guys soon always happy to swing by the 600 and catch up a bit! 
peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening everyone!


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear grateful gorwing,,, it's tender meat though. Cheers to a speedy recovery!

Thanks again DAT, between braai  and gardening I stay fairly occupied, and that ain't a bad thing.


Went loco and threw some bacon on the smoker as well, unfortunately got grubbed up before pictures,,, it ended up going in potato salad haha!


Any who I'm high, here's how it turned out and with some cooies by the ms'.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

For whodat.
The Engineer Making meat Tastier>>>
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150522-is-this-the-perfect-barbecue-method


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2015)

PapaPayne came by and let me use his camera 
GG4
 
Swamp Wrecked #5


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2015)

Buds waking n baking on the plemon this morning 3-4 weeks in jar 

Also got 8 in my 3x3 just past the 4 weeks and finally taking the cuts to 8x4


----------



## ivioto (May 26, 2015)

600's all day baby. Stop wasting your money! Lose the glass folks! Philips 1170 umols x6


----------



## ivioto (May 26, 2015)

You're nasty


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2015)

Well finally got them along lads, hopefully the humidifier turns up now


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I know vaporization is different process then sublimation but how would you compare the sublimator to the volcano?


More like dabbing on a titanium head..
Ive never been a fan of the volcano.. Id have to fill it more than once if i wanna get high.. And the taste of burned popcorn... Have an arizer collecting dust..
Seems like the sublimator can hold alot of green at once. Brought some fire og from a cannabis club and i was really surprised i got hit like that.. Can puff some giant lunges on that sublimator.
Guess the couchin is from what you smoke.. Like a bad bong mix.. Put in some good cured green and why would you cough? Other than getting more green from 1 toke than you are used too...
I guess the price is fair enough.. Seen and touched it up close it is quality.. Plug and play bong.. I gotta have it at some point 
I have a video of me milkin the sublimator, ill try to find it on my old harddrive..


----------



## ivioto (May 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> More like dabbing on a titanium head..
> Ive never been a fan of the volcano.. Id have to fill it more than once if i wanna get high.. And the taste of burned popcorn... Have an arizer collecting dust..
> Seems like the sublimator can hold alot of green at once. Brought some fire og from a cannabis club and i was really surprised i got hit like that.. Can puff some giant lunges on that sublimator.
> Guess the couchin is from what you smoke.. Like a bad bong mix.. Put in some good cured green and why would you cough? Other than getting more green from 1 toke than you are used too...
> ...


I love my enail from 710 hotbox. Amazon 225. Use it daily no flaws. 
*About this item*
*Features*

The710Hotbox Controller 1.0
Stacked Coil 15.8mm Diameter
Male Grade 2 Titanium Nail
One year warranty
Kevlar sleeve
*Product Details*

Manufacturer: The710HotBox
Product Dimensions: 3.5 x 5 x 1.5 inches; 1 pounds


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2015)

Only thing i hate about dabbing is sitting with the torch for half a minute  Sounds awesome that 710Hotbox..


----------



## ivioto (May 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Only thing i hate about dabbing is sitting with the torch for half a minute  Sounds awesome that 710Hotbox..


It's flat out rediculous. Drop a dash of dry sift and its game over. - Pry this thing from my cold dead hands

-edit- The enail goes well with a trim tray. Believe mine is made by harvestmore. -- All this talk is making me hungry. Engage ossification..


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2015)

Damn, I guess I'm the latest victim of not getting email notification
from RIU, this sucks.
10 Malana babies going to cups tomorrow then drop Cindy and
White Indica.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

I use glass tubes in my vertical set ups and don't really have much option other than to use them imo (1.2m wide cabinet). So yeh, I understand the loose the glass bit, but for some it's not really an option. Nice room you got though ivioto.

I was thinking of getting me one of these>
http://customclouds.de/WAXY-Enail/E-Nail-Electronic-Nail.html?XTCsid=38595fcd8f0165cf46838fa9f51b0843


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2015)

That looks mint dst man, u must be to set the temps of that....

What's the biggest dabs yous lads.can do as a 0.1 seems to take the head off me and see.videos of people doing 3 gram dabs


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2015)

Also humidifier has arrived so that's now in try get it up to about 50%


----------



## Figgy (May 26, 2015)

budolskie said:


> That looks mint dst man, u must be to set the temps of that....
> 
> What's the biggest dabs yous lads.can do as a 0.1 seems to take the head off me and see.videos of people doing 3 gram dabs


Saw a video of a guy "Mountain Man" who does a 24+ gram dab. Not clean BHO, but damn my lungs hurt from just watching all that smoke. Google world's largest dab, and it should come up. 0.1 gram sends me off the cliff.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> More like dabbing on a titanium head..
> Ive never been a fan of the volcano.. Id have to fill it more than once if i wanna get high.. And the taste of burned popcorn... Have an arizer collecting dust..
> Seems like the sublimator can hold alot of green at once. Brought some fire og from a cannabis club and i was really surprised i got hit like that.. Can puff some giant lunges on that sublimator.
> Guess the couchin is from what you smoke.. Like a bad bong mix.. Put in some good cured green and why would you cough? Other than getting more green from 1 toke than you are used too...
> ...


Really it's like a dab? That's pretty impressive.

To each their own on the vapes though. Had my Arizer ExtremeQ for a few years before I upgraded to the Volcano and it worked great. Volcano, in my experience, is hands down the best thing I can use. I don't know if you were using too high of temp but my bags don't get that popcorn till its on the last bag or two.

Smoking a half of a gram out of my Mobius Stereo Matrix will not get me as stoned as one bag, at half the amount used, and I can get 4 to 5 bags out of a sesh.

But anyways! Lol. Luckily you got to try one though. I really would like one and bringing sublimation to cannabis is an awesome concept, I remember when these first came out I wanted one, years later we found it again after forgetting about, still awesome, but don't think the price ever changed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

how is it even possible to do 24 grams on a single hit ? i'd be crying for my mother


----------



## Figgy (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how is it even possible to do 24 grams on a single hit ? i'd be crying for my mother


Can't. It took the dude I think like 3.5 minutes of constant inhale through glass, exhale out the side of your lip, then back to pulling on the glass. A waste of smoke, but impressive seeing someone able to not die taking that hit. Google it. I was stunned.

Edit: double enail set up. 2 guys dripping in cooled hardened trails of rolled hash oil. Insanity!


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

Nice song, and even better video Hydro. I like that one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

i was thinking must be like some kind of trumpet playing cyclic breathing business. 

just googled it and there was 90g hotbox dab on some kind of purpose built rig.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

FAF the 10 biggest dabs compilation. every one of them looks like they are in a world of pain.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

budolskie said:


> That looks mint dst man, u must be to set the temps of that....
> 
> What's the biggest dabs yous lads.can do as a 0.1 seems to take the head off me and see.videos of people doing 3 gram dabs


I have never weighed a dab to be honest I would imagine that 0.1 would be about there, maybe less........people doing 1 gram dabs, even that's a total waste. Some people just can't help themselves on the stooooopid scale though. And to be honest, unless you can take it in one lungfull then you are not really prooving anything, apart from being a wasteful chop!


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2015)

It's like a 0.1 when I'm feeling brave and a 0.05 is a just about the perfect hit for me


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2015)

More like the fast process of a dab. Being able to get a large amount into the lunges in one hit. Cant get high that fast with the volcano..
I just really hate that burned popcorn taste. And yeah first bag or 2 are great but it wont get me high enough.. And im lazy takes too long 
Spannabis was an awesome experience for sure 

Im with yall on the dabs, i think. Never weighed it tho. Ive done about 0.5 and it was so overwhelming it took a few minutes to be funny  Fucked up a few m8's with the same amount..
The craziest was a friend couching until snorring.. He was out. And i was having fun with his sleeping body.. Okay that sounded wrong... But it was funny as hell.. His m8 unable to move just sitting like a stone. Said he havent felt anything like it since the mid 80's 
I love the dabs.. Should have bought an e-nail right away..
Glad you like it jig.. More like it just follow the videohub links


----------



## AllDayToker (May 26, 2015)

Get it on the dabber and put it on that nail! That's the amount I usually take.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Get it on the dabber and put it on that nail! That's the amount I usually take.


Haha. Sounds about right Alldaytoker


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

Hey guys, just heard from the wife and she doesn't need surgery right now, according to her new surgeon. So she'll be here with babe in arms in 2 or 3 weeks. I'm so stoked. 

Hope you guys have a good Tuesday as well. !!!!!


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2015)

Will be after few of these jig, 
Glad the missus ok


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2015)

Great to hear jig! 



I'm behind on the times, good ol fashion green bowl does the trick for me still lol


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

That's great news Jay. Time to get Mrs D and Yin down to Spain.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Great to hear jig!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm behind on the times, good ol fashion green bowl does the trick for me still lol


Ffs whodat get with it lol


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2015)

Good news, happy for ya jig


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

These are the lonely plemons and fireballs for the next run doon Button Ben. The Fireballs I am smoking is on a par with the dog as far becoming my favourite toke at the minute....shizzle is tasty. 
 
Peace DST


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

Haha, I'm right there with you whodat. My favorite way of smoking is some ground up herb in a bubbler. I guess that's as new fangled as I get.

Been on a hash only diet since being here in Spain and man does it get me F'd up. Wake up and I'm still groggy as anything. I am looking forward to having my own herb again.

Although I'm not bashing the hash. Thanks be to the fairy who brought it to me. I am in absolute gratitude.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2015)

And that's for all the kind words guys. I'm over the moon. Appreciate the love.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 26, 2015)

I feel ya guys, I like dabs and all but I much rather have my green dried flowers!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2015)

Shit I'm a cave man it seems, no grinder I use me fingers, no damn water pipe either haha. 

I actually have some bubble I made and brought out here from Texas, "aging" I say. 


Thanks for the BBQ article @DST, good read.


----------



## budolskie (May 26, 2015)

The dabs make u slow down on smoking as much flowers when making flowers last till next runs is a.problem haha


----------



## DST (May 26, 2015)

Hands down joints for me is my favourite way to smoke.....its just that much more civilised dear people...imo


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2015)

Joints are more classy I'll agree, but I find a cleaner flavor from a glass bowl.

Edit: and joints get me way too high!


----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, just heard from the wife and she doesn't need surgery right now, according to her new surgeon. So she'll be here with babe in arms in 2 or 3 weeks. I'm so stoked.
> 
> Hope you guys have a good Tuesday as well. !!!!!


Great news jig, so happy for you all.


----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2015)

Well I'm with DST give me a joint any time even if I'm alone I'll smoke
half or less depending on the smoke. I also have the same little pocket
pipe I've been carrying for 35+ years, I even gave my wizard bong to
a youngster I used to work with.


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2015)

Great news Jig.

I'm a glass man. 40 years of cigarettes is too much...just let me have my glass bong and I'm a happy camper. and a glass pipe when the bong is unavailable.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

I'm with cof. Glass bong nice pull to it. Doesn't have to be a 4ft cypress hill style tube. A small bubbler will do me champion.

chuffed your ladies will be at the ranch soon jig lad! Get the Rodriguez out of your system pronto! Hahah


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2015)

My bong is a 14' -5mm beaker that was $45....and they quit carrying them....cheap, but smooth hitting. I would buy a spare if I could find them again.


some blue dream



cof


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2015)

It's a joint for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

check ehle out cof. I have a 500ml hex foot tube from them. Not expensive at all.

I reckon we make getting high far too complicated these days. Dabs n vaping are all well n good but as a wise man once said, long as it's in fire one end and smokes out the other it's all good.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2015)

What kind of papers do you joint smokers prefer?


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What kind of papers do you joint smokers prefer?


I like the super thin ones....and I roll them backwards,and burn off the extra paper....just like that vid,that was posted some time ago.


----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2015)

JOB reg., JOB French Light, Smoking Green king size.
Zig Zag reg., Zig Zag orange.


----------



## HydroGp (May 26, 2015)

Haha its funny to read a sentence like: Joints make me too high. 

Dont know what went wrong here seems like i plantet 2 seeds in 1 container..

Playing with my blender.. Lazy mans hash. I had to try..

Blue smoking paper big fatties rolled like genuity speaks of. Inside out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

Great news jig! That will be great to have your fam with ya

I like mini bongs or bubblers, or joints and some daily dab at night, or sometimes during the day if I need it. 

Whipping up a batch of alpha tech hash at the moment. Will be cool to see if it's on the same level as the live resin batch, though it's dry, it broke my scissors cutting up only 28 grams. Stickiest bud I've had in a decade


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

hey AP is that the gorilla glue thats the stickiest you seen in years? 

I just put mine in a 5 gallon the other day, its taking off!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

Yes sir, and it's the stickiest even at a 28 day harvest! I can't get it off my fingers and I had to scrap the scissors every minute until the scissors broke so I said enough of this and just tossed the rest in the jar lol. It was a true work out cutting these popcorns


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

These Rockwool croutons are the truth for net pot hydro! 2 days after smushing a party cup plant into the 3" net pot , checked for roots and holy crap! Next run will be epic  I knew there croutons had a perfect use for me, just took a bit to figure it out heh


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

nice! Dial that shit in


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2015)

Looking good alpha!

My glue


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2015)

Ok so we have a new gg4,kosher kush,star dawg,triangle kush, el Diablo, the truth, purple jones, and a Tahoe OG x Pakistani critical kush and an underdog OG and blue dream I'm picking up tomorrow 

Oh yea also picked up a new cloning method loving it!!!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok so we have a new gg4,kosher kush,star dawg,triangle kush, el Diablo, the truth, purple jones, and a Tahoe OG x Pakistani critical kush and an underdog OG and blue dream I'm picking up tomorrow
> 
> Oh yea also picked up a new cloning method loving it!!!
> View attachment 3427672


 those clones look amazingly healthy man

and a new cloning method?? if you ever feel like sharing I'm all ears to learn another technique brother


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> those clones look amazingly healthy man
> 
> and a new cloning method?? if you ever feel like sharing I'm all ears to learn another technique brother


Sure bro. I'll post up a recipe when we get back no problem. 

It's so simple but yet so fast! Guy that taught me gets roots in 5-7 days. Best part is no more dome or pumps to fail.


----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2015)

Hey, here's some baby pron for you all.
Have a good night.


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2015)

Just some goodies


----------



## BeastGrow (May 26, 2015)

Going to be making some ultra potent edibles soon. that way my non smoking girlfriend doesn't have to smell it as much or get paranoid about me traveling with it. i'm going to get setup for a dry ice extraction soon and I will use the dry ice hash immediately into the slow cooker with coco oil to make some potent oil that I will probably encapsualte which i will freeze on cookie sheets and then jar in the fridge. i've got some now but i need like 6 to get me feeling good. they take about 1.5 hours to kick in but last for a good 5-7 hours. i figure each pill was equivalent to taking a bong rip. now i want to make the pills potent like 1 pill = 3



curious old fart said:


> My bong is a 14' -5mm beaker that was $45....and they quit carrying them....cheap, but smooth hitting. I would buy a spare if I could find them again.
> 
> 
> some blue dream
> ...



You should check out the everyonedoesit.com EHLE bongs. i use the 250ml 14.5mm joint straight tube with ice catcher and hexagon base. glass on glass. has the nice cone glass bowls that are easy to clean. those bowls like you have are really a bit of work to get clean.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 26, 2015)

making some coconut oil tomorrow. i'm loving the edibles... so much more discreet way to be high


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> making some coconut oil tomorrow. i'm loving the edibles... so much more discreet way to be high


Yea I am thinking the samething. I can't just walk to the door and toke like my last shop


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

Looking great doc! Very sweet pic!! I so wish I could figure out my camera to get clear close ups like that, that's beautiful!


----------



## DST (May 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What kind of papers do you joint smokers prefer?


Smoking Brown, thin and no need to burn paper off


----------



## DST (May 27, 2015)

Around 43 hours in the vac at 100f and -29InHg and still bubbling.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok so we have a new gg4,kosher kush,star dawg,triangle kush, el Diablo, the truth, purple jones, and a Tahoe OG x Pakistani critical kush and an underdog OG and blue dream I'm picking up tomorrow
> 
> Oh yea also picked up a new cloning method loving it!!!
> View attachment 3427672


Would ya be interested in a left nut or a first born?
If that is the underdog og I think it is, really nice score.


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2015)

Most important in a bong is good airflow so never go under 18.6. Roor turbobowl or similar with a screen that has been drilled with bigger holes 

Dont you whip it DST? Makes a hella difference in time. But overdoing it will diminish flavor..

Still dealing with mite problems so i made a spray of some crazy things like bathroom chlorine and brown soap much etc.... My plants were covered in foam top to bottom, lol. Really annoys me i did not get a picture.. well 4 days later some plants look fine and others are turning red or have giant brown spots.. No mites around but i guess these be some crazy terminator mites that just get blasted back from the future or something.. Im getting real tired of them little buggers and think it might be time for a growing break at my place. Then just focus on my auto's outside. Start inside when i get my hydro shiz together again..


----------



## DST (May 27, 2015)

@HydroGp I don't really do the whippy-d-whip thing. I have also read that it can cause some gas to be locked in so to just leave it....I am totally not a chemist about this so I'd rather go the long haul and make sure its golden. It's beginning to slow down on bubble creation so not long now-ish.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2015)

You just don't like devo.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2015)

The worlds largest cloner showed up today. Fuck me it's huge. A shame the 40 site one wouldn't cut it (no pun intended, but it sure works). I could sleep in this thing. At least it arrived in once piece.


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Would ya be interested in a left nut or a first born?
> If that is the underdog og I think it is, really nice score.


Yep it would be the underdog OG you are thinking of


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

sounds good! Today is week 6, and they are looking good. Starting to look close, but its nice knowing they are on track for 2 more weeks. Going to week 8.5-9 then chopping. Giving notice at the apartment today, and moving into the new place next week. Can you say excited!!

Wet dreams


Grand daddys balls


SSH x JB #5


SSH x JB#3


dog kush 2010


Swamp wreck #5
​


----------



## AllDayToker (May 27, 2015)

My BB order arrived yesterday and didn't even know. Forgot to check the mail yesterday lol.

Way stoked, ty BB.


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2015)

10 babies in cups, 6 more to go.


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2015)

WTF are all these ads popping up?


----------



## DST (May 27, 2015)

Exactly that....adverts mate.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> WTF are all these ads popping up?


Noticed them as well.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2015)

Why do you guys not use an Ad blocker? Seriously... change your life and get an extension today, right now. I use AdBlock Plus. Works a fucking charm. Changes the whole web experience.

Do it now, and thank me later.

For reals.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

adblock pro peeps get on it!

beat me to it jiggy haha


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2015)

Beat you. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

funny thing is now everyones talking about this ad I can't see and am intrigued about.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2015)

Me too. Always a funny feeling when I switch off the ad blocker and see all the shite that's all over every website. It's a fucking wonder anyone can take it. Barrage of ads on most sites, flashing shit, moving gifs, etc. Does my head in. I wouldn't even dream about looking at porn with all that shit all over the page. Err... I mean, I don't look at porn anyways, but if I did..... lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

hahaha heaven forbid you get distracted tugging it lmao


----------



## Figgy (May 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha heaven forbid you get distracted tugging it lmao


Post of the month!


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

Well guys, this season is looking up and up. decided to go with 200 gallon smart pots instead of 100. As big as my plants already are, I am going big. Only 8 plants allowed, so these plants will be MONSTEEEEERS. 

I was thinking 10 or 12 foot centers...what would you guys recommend?


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2015)

Who has been visiting Russia?

*Pot plants: Officials investigating how flower beds were used to grow MARIJUANA in the middle of the Kazakhstan capital*

*Hundreds of marijuana plants found growing in flower beds in Astana City*
*Officials cannot explain how the herbs got there, or who planted them*
*Gardening firm responsible for maintaining the plant beds being quizzed*
*Kazakhstan's climate is ideal for growing drug, which is often found wild *
By Chris Pleasance for MailOnline
Published: 07:35 EST, 27 May 2015 | Updated: 09:42 EST, 27 May 2015



Kazakhstan's government has launched an investigation after hundreds of marijuana plants were discovered growing in flowerbeds across the capital.
Images of planting beds in Astana City filled with the illegal herbs have been uploaded by Russian Facebook users, though everyone seems mystified as to where they have come from.
While some have suggested the cannabis was planted by local users keen to cash in on a free supply, others have suggest the government is trying to lure drug users in before arresting them. 
Scroll down for video 






Authorities in Kazakhstan's capital Astana City are investigating after images of hundreds of cannabis plants growing in flowerbeds there were uploaded to Russian social media sites






A visitor to Astana City uploaded the first picture, saying they were attracted to the plants by their strange smell before realising what they were (pictured)
Authorities now say they are contacting gardening company Astana-Zelenstory, who are responsible for maintaining the beds, to ask how the plants have been allowed to grow there.




cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Well guys, this season is looking up and up. decided to go with 200 gallon smart pots instead of 100. As big as my plants already are, I am going big. Only 8 plants allowed, so these plants will be MONSTEEEEERS.
> 
> I was thinking 10 or 12 foot centers...what would you guys recommend?



I visited a garden today where they were transplanting into their 200g pots, the plants are about 3 foot tall now, the pots are on 10ft centers.

I saw this same garden last year and by the middle of flower everything was a bit crowded.

That said I think spacing them as far apart as possible is ideal, but 15ft centers would make a difference over 10ft IMO.

The plants I'm talking about were pretty well root bound by harvest.


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

yea my plants are all 3+ feet. hell the gogi is 47 inches tall from soil to top. I gotta really think this thru, and figure out what size the greenhouse needs to be.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

LOL I so WISH! One day!


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2015)

That'll do for a start. Whodat and Dr. would need more room.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2015)

That's what I'm talkin about! Beautiful, too bad they are growing lettuce ffs!


----------



## Figgy (May 27, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> That's what I'm talkin about! Beautiful, too bad they are growing lettuce ffs!


My exact first thought!


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2015)

Check out these two silly plants. They never got the memo to grow side branches. The one is absolutely amazing with it's lack of side branches.

Both QQ's.  The others look normal.


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

they look like they could use a nice does of Cal MG, might help em branch a bit


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2015)

Today has been an amazing day....


----------



## doogey420 (May 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Today has been an amazing day....
> View attachment 3428514 View attachment 3428516 View attachment 3428517 View attachment 3428518 View attachment 3428519


I like the pictures thanks.


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Who has been visiting Russia?
> 
> *Pot plants: Officials investigating how flower beds were used to grow MARIJUANA in the middle of the Kazakhstan capital*
> 
> ...


Doc is the only guy I know that could shoehorn that many plants into
that small of an area.


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2015)

Fireballs new logo


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> LOL I so WISH! One day!





jigfresh said:


> View attachment 3428362


Next year baby it is on


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Doc is the only guy I know that could shoehorn that many plants into
> that small of an area.


haha 
Looks like the closet


----------



## DST (May 27, 2015)

Bin em!!!! lol...


jigfresh said:


> Check out these two silly plants. They never got the memo to grow side branches. The one is absolutely amazing with it's lack of side branches.
> 
> Both QQ's.  The others look normal.
> 
> View attachment 3428394 View attachment 3428396 View attachment 3428397 View attachment 3428398


..


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

The alpha tech popcorn run came out the same as live resin #mythbustedddddddd 

  

 no need to stir yo hash


----------



## DST (May 28, 2015)

First signs of mold on my outdoor Fireballs.....seems like I live in the City of Mold ffs. Not sure what to do, but I think I'll be frustrating myself pulling off flowers on the daily...grrrr.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

Can you get some fans out there blowing on them dst? That sucks to hear, out door, the more wind the better, it's really only the way to control it the best you can, good luck


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

I wanted to share this with yall.

I'm not sure how accurate this is or if I'll verbalize it well enough to understand, but here it is.

Have you diagnosed a problem with your plant by touching the leaves? I know this sounds strange. But a healthy plant will have cool smooth leaves. When something is amiss (even if the plant looks ok) feeling the leaves can help you notice a problem, OR help you know when the plants are returning to good health.

I've been using this method for a little while now and it seems consistent, so I figured I'd share.

PH will make your leaves leathery, even if they look OK. Dry leaves, color change, spots, all of these can let you know something is wrong, but it also comes with texture. I'm really stoned right now, so I hope this made sense.

A cool temp leaf that it silky = happy

A warm rough leaf = something amiss

Peace

Edit :a leaf will still feel very cool in 80 degree temps.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Can you get some fans out there blowing on them dst? That sucks to hear, out door, the more wind the better, it's really only the way to control it the best you can, good luck


I do have a fan out there but it really needs to be out of the greenhouse....I am then faced with rain...ffs, you got to laugh otherwise, well you'd probably cry, haha.


----------



## HydroGp (May 28, 2015)

Distortion. Almost there


----------



## Dezracer (May 28, 2015)

It is time to pop some seeds for me and I have a bunch so I'm having a hard time deciding what to put down. I am thinking of popping some Extrema S1 seeds and some Pineapple Express fem. I want to pop something in addition to these though and don't know which to do.

Here's some of my options:
2010 Dog X BMS 
Swamp Wrecked #7 X BMS
Swamp Wrecked #5 X HB
Southern Thunder 
Hairy Banana
MVK X Herijuana
Lambsbread
Niburu X Herijuana

There are more but these are what I am choosing from. Thanks COF and Doc for most of those strains. I was thinking I'd go with Swamp Wrecked #7 X BMS and maybe Southern Thunder but not sure. I want to limit it to four to five strains and 20 - 25 seeds total for space reasons.


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> It is time to pop some seeds for me and I have a bunch so I'm having a hard time deciding what to put down. I am thinking of popping some Extrema S1 seeds and some Pineapple Express fem. I want to pop something in addition to these though and don't know which to do.
> 
> Here's some of my options:
> 2010 Dog X BMS
> ...


I'd pop the southern thunder and anything with herijuana in it.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> It is time to pop some seeds for me and I have a bunch so I'm having a hard time deciding what to put down. I am thinking of popping some Extrema S1 seeds and some Pineapple Express fem. I want to pop something in addition to these though and don't know which to do.
> 
> Here's some of my options:
> 2010 Dog X BMS
> ...


Did ya see the SW x BMS that DCobeen posted in Doc's thread ?
frosty mofo, when I get home I'm lookin to see if I have any to 
start up again


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2015)

Dude... have you seen DCobeen's SW x BMS? That plant is crazy off the hook.

Oh yes you did see it, you liked the post. I would consider that one.


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2015)

Great minds Bob. Haha.


----------



## Dezracer (May 28, 2015)

Yeah I was leaning towards popping some of those after seeing the pic in the other thread.


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

This next run or 2 is going to be all clones so I won't be popping any beans anytime soon....


----------



## Dezracer (May 28, 2015)

I don't know if my SW x BMS is the same as his but it might be. It would be cool to run something so frosty. I just won't be wanting to trim it up, LOL. The Fireballs #2 I grew out was super frosty and a PIA to trim. It was mostly small buds though too which added to the trouble with trimming.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> I like the super thin ones....and I roll them backwards,and burn off the extra paper....just like that vid,that was posted some time ago.


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2015)

Those king size zig zags are the ones I use too, when I smoke joints.


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

I only use elements or Raws anymore when I roll jays, zig zags used to be my jam but I don't care for them anymore...


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

Ghost Train Haze from Doc through Bob:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> It is time to pop some seeds for me and I have a bunch so I'm having a hard time deciding what to put down. I am thinking of popping some Extrema S1 seeds and some Pineapple Express fem. I want to pop something in addition to these though and don't know which to do.
> 
> Here's some of my options:
> 2010 Dog X BMS
> ...


Southern Thunder and extrema should be similar. Try the Hairy Banana's. That's stricklyseedless' banana wonder (he's wondering who threw pollen) and my heri cross (heri with jake blue). The wonders have a fuelly smell and you get a sweetness from the heri with pretty good production. I'm thinking of giving them to Breeders Boutique for freebies.


cof


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

I just collected seeds from the Sour Tsunami x Querkle tester from Subcool crossed with Locomotion from hyroot.

The flowers smelled like Limoncello!


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

Oh hell yea I just picked up a loompa yeti andabominable snowman!!!! 

I don't wanna go back home.....


----------



## Dezracer (May 28, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Southern Thunder and extrema should be similar. Try the Hairy Banana's. That's stricklyseedless' banana wonder (he's wondering who threw pollen) and my heri cross (heri with jake blue). The wonders have a fuelly smell and you get a sweetness from the heri with pretty good production. I'm thinking of giving them to Breeders Boutique for freebies.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for the input on those strains. I think that hairy banana sounds pretty interesting to me because I really like fuelly strains. I may end up dropping some into rooters this run. I'd like to get my hands on a good diesel strain of some sort for that fuelly taste/smell


----------



## Dezracer (May 28, 2015)

I think I'll end up going with Extrema S1, Hairy Banana, Swamp Wrecked X BMS fem and PE fem. That sounds like a nice lineup to me that should turn out some variety. I'm especially excited about popping the fem seeds. Hopefully I'll get clones from them this time to pheno hunt a little. The last time I ran seeds I never took clones so I wasn't able to keep anything around.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 28, 2015)

Buddy of mine brought me over some Blue Dream, this shit is insane! Very potent.


----------



## SirSteely (May 28, 2015)

Haven't popped in in awhile.

Still killing it with my 600w.

   

Just made my own home crosses by selecting a male Sour Bubble and hitting him to my ladies.

OverDrive OG (RaskalsOG pheno)x Sour Bubble 
RugBurnOg x Sour Bubble 
Sour Bubble f2


----------



## Dezracer (May 28, 2015)

Some good looking shite right there. Nice job on those!


----------



## AllDayToker (May 28, 2015)

Put two Dogs and three DPs in paper towels today as well. Can't wait to work with these.


----------



## numberfour (May 28, 2015)

Another RAW papers fan here 

I gave up Tabaco last year, enjoy vaping me herb in the daytime when I can, but come the night nothing beats a pure joint for me. I was looking to roll a 12 strain joint this week but my house seems to be the hang out in the school holidays, kids everywhere I look all day long lol, most seem to stay for food and the fridge and biscuit tin is empty . 

breeders seeds, exactly 1 week from getting them out of the seed packet, not the best of pics.



slow dog 


deep blue x engineers dream #1 lagging a little behind the others, but really happy with the results so far


----------



## wormdrive66 (May 28, 2015)

Well hello my fellow Green Thumbs. How have you all Been?


----------



## DST (May 28, 2015)

Busy lad. And you? good to see you worm!


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2015)

Howdy worm!


----------



## wormdrive66 (May 28, 2015)

Just living Mi Vida Loca. Good to see my old friends keeping the Fire Burning.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)




----------



## AllDayToker (May 28, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with these hand crack trimmers?

Obviously it won't be anything near hand trimmed, just wonderin if I can get some real world experience, not small reviews off amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009O39YM4/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ALLZR2R51OKMB


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

Adt, I wouldn't suggest one of those. They do work, but in the process you lose all you worked so hard for during the grow, the trichs, they destroy them and knock them off. Though hand trimming is tough, it is really the best option to retain the quality of your buds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Adt, I wouldn't suggest one of those. They do work, but in the process you lose all you worked so hard for during the grow, the trichs, they destroy them and knock them off. Though hand trimming is tough, it is really the best option to retain the quality of your buds.


JJ was saying the newer dry trimmers are not to bad.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 28, 2015)

Yeah the front load tumbler ones are better but like 5k a pop I think but nothing better than an old fashioned scissor trim  if I was harvesting a hundred plus lbs I might think of using one though lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2015)

All this J talk earlier today got me like....


----------



## DST (May 29, 2015)

Do you guys use roaches in your joints? e.g, I pop a little bit of rolled up cardboard in the tip of the joint so as not to be smoking and getting bud in my gob I have just seen a lot of 'merican jays without roaches.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Do you guys use roaches in your joints? e.g, I pop a little bit of rolled up cardboard in the tip of the joint so as not to be smoking and getting bud in my gob I have just seen a lot of 'merican jays without roaches.


There's always a filter/tip in mine. It's hard to see in that pic but it's there  

Also helps the end from getting and soggy too


----------



## DST (May 29, 2015)

Exactly, fuk soggy joints lol. I've never quite understood why people do it without a tip.

Anyhoo, nice balloon pics. My wife took me up in a hot air balloon (I am shit scared of heights at the best of time these days). I literally clung onto the basket in the hope we would land safely.....the guy in control (or not in control as it seems with hot air balloons) told us that with his ropes he could "kind off" have an influence in where it flies, but only an influence, not 100% control....ffwd to 20 minute later flying over a power station then skimming the tops of trees only to land on a dyke (which I was quite impressed with the guys landing skills at least). We had to wait in a field for 20 minutes for the support car while we were attacked with mosquitoes ffs...I have never seen so many of the things since I was in the jungle in Malaysia...dive boming my face like kamikazee pilots.


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2015)

I've had people in the states make jokes about using a tip. I didn't understand where they were coming from, but that's I guess the norm there. "Oh, you use a crutch (is what they called it), well, haha, I guess you are new to rolling joints"


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've had people in the states make jokes about using a tip. I didn't understand where they were coming from, but that's I guess the norm there. "Oh, you use a crutch (is what they called it), well, haha, I guess you are new to rolling joints"


personally i prefer tips or crutches 
to help avoid the end closing and getting messed up 

plus if you fold the paper a bit before putting it in , 
it also acts as a little guard against small pieces of nug shooting back into your mouth



peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all and good morning to you guys !


----------



## DST (May 29, 2015)

After 4 days here is what i ended up with.
 
Half oz

Peace DST


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 29, 2015)

DST said:


> After 4 days here is what i ended up with.
> View attachment 3429434
> Half oz
> View attachment 3429435
> Peace DST


nice looking shatter man 
looks terpy and potent from here 

I've been getting exposed to more concentrates since i broke some bones 
and i would say that looks on par with a lot of the better shatter I've had 

best shatter I've had to date was Jilly-bean nug run my buddy smoked me out with around January or December 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## DST (May 29, 2015)

Ja. It kind of hits you hard. Worth the wait.


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2015)

looks real nice D.


----------



## wormdrive66 (May 29, 2015)

Shattered!!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2015)

Haha spot on worm. 

Looks nice D.



Woke up this morning and mentally went over what needs to be done today,,, rolled the hell back over and went to sleep, I'm too sore for all this mess. 

Anywho late start, have a good day all


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)

nice work there DST. look like it will fuck u up real good


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Shy doobie


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Cigars don't have crutches. Jeez guys - man up!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

How do you smoke your shatter D? A nail?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)

Ah aha hahh triple post by Mohican.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How do you smoke your shatter D? A nail?


Yup. With a small oil rig and titanium nail.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)

nice work there dst, way to go mate. hit it hard buddy,


----------



## DST (May 29, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice work there dst, way to go mate. hit it hard buddy,


It's like smoking the dog but 100x more intense, instant, then walking around with a stretched face high for 30 minutes then feeling like sitting down only to then want to sleep lol. But then when I am home at the minute if I do sit down I generally feel like falling asleep anyway haha.


----------



## budolskie (May 29, 2015)

Well potted up into 10ltrs today and @Mohican my humidity has gone up to 45-50% now with the humidifier in so that a bit better then 30% 
 

Also new book but very hard to understand for the likes of me 

Hopefully in the 600 breeding showcase in the future


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2015)

DST said:


> It's like smoking the dog but 100x more intense, instant, then walking around with a stretched face high for 30 minutes then feeling like sitting down only to then want to sleep lol. But then when I am home at the minute if I do sit down I generally feel like falling asleep anyway haha.


Sounds awesome!

Oh hey get at me here in like 2 weeks, might wanna try a fairy drop. Picked up some nice CBD gear.


----------



## Indagrow (May 29, 2015)

Not much to document here still getting the room tuned in ie I need a ac unit these NL critical bitches got FRIED one day also a sideways pot with Jack x BB in the foreground and yeah the HPS glare is a bitch but glad to have it in my life! 
 

May play god and move these into a T room due to the heat issue they experienced they are just taking up space that could be optimized by their clones in a few weeks. Also gotta throw that train wreck infront in there!


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 29, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/view/gallery-mutant-leaves-and-zombie-weed 

Here's a cool article from high times that shows some crazy plant mutations


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2015)

it appears that bongs have been in use for years.....and gold no less

*Archaeologists discover 2,400-year-old solid gold 'bongs' used by kings to smoke cannabis at ceremonies*

*Historic drug paraphernalia found next to 7lbs of other gold items in Russia*
*Discovery made when construction workers began installing power lines*
*Experts say thick, black residue found in the vessels comes from cannabis*
By Steph Cockroft for MailOnline
Published: 23:22 EST, 28 May 2015 | Updated: 02:25 EST, 29 May 2015




Archaeologists have uncovered two 2,400-year-old pure gold 'bongs' that were used by tribal chiefs to smoke cannabis during ceremonies.
The historic drug paraphernalia was found alongside 7lbs of other gold items when an area of land was dug up in Russia to make way for power lines.
They items had been buried in a chamber lined with stones before being concealed by a thick layer of clay.






Archaeologists have uncovered two 2,400-year-old pure gold 'bongs' (pictured) that were used by tribal chiefs to smoke cannabis during ceremonies 
Criminologists have since carried out tests which indicate that the thick, black residue found inside the vessels comes from the cannabis and opium which the tribal royal smoked. 
Experts believe the items belonged to the Scythians, a nomadic warrior race who ruled large swathes of Europe and Asia between the 9th century BC and the 4th century AD.

It means the so-called bongs could be some of the oldest in existence.
Several historians say the Scythians smoked, and sometimes brewed, a strong concoction of cannabis and opium in order to alter their state of mind before heading into battle.






The historic drug paraphernalia was found alongside 7lbs of other gold items - including a ring, a cup and a neck ring - when an area of land was being dug up in Russia to make way for power lines
Famed Greek historian Herodotus, who died in 425BC, wrote: ‘Scythians used a plant to produce smoke that no Grecian vapour-bath can surpass which made them shout aloud.’
The dig also led to the discovery of golden cups, rings, and neck rings. All the items have since been cleaned and put on display in a Russian museum. 
Antonn Gass, from the Prussian Cultural Heritage Foundation, in Berlin said: ‘These are among the finest objects we know from the region.’


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3101885/Archaeologists-discover-2-400-year-old-solid-gold-bongs-used-kings-smoke-cannabis-ceremonies.html#ixzz3bZZhqFZ6 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (May 29, 2015)

That's amazing....


----------



## AllDayToker (May 29, 2015)

Didn't they find a bag of marijuana in an Egyptian tomb recently?

Like in one of the sealed mummy things.


----------



## oldman60 (May 29, 2015)

The Oldman made his first dryice hash today, Damn where has that
been all my life!


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2015)

Wahoo just picked up a charlottes web aka r14er....


----------



## GemuGrows (May 29, 2015)

http://www.dea.gov/ops/cannabis.shtml
2010 Police cannabis raids: http://www.dea.gov/ops/cannabis_2010.pdf
2011 Police cannabis raids: http://www.dea.gov/ops/cannabis_2011.pdf
2012 Police cannabis raids: http://www.dea.gov/ops/cannabis_2012.pdf
2013 Police cannabis raids: http://www.dea.gov/ops/cannabis_2013.pdf
2014 Police cannabis raids: http://www.dea.gov/ops/cannabis_2014.pdf

Source: http://www.dea.gov/ops/cannabis.shtml

^I found this interesting


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Wow! CA is getting screwed! Look at the weapons seizures!



> *Archaeologists discover 2,400-year-old solid gold 'bongs' used by kings to smoke cannabis at ceremonies*


Kings my ass - they were Gangstas!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2015)

Platnum GDP all potted up,,, this thing just looks like it wants to be a bush 
 

merriam berry, gonna have no problem filling things out I think.
 


Here's some sunset sherbet clones that just kinda did their thing over the spring, smells great nice and sticky too
 
 
Lil space bubble babies showing some life since a transplant and better weather recently.
 



Makeing progress on the veggie garden, slow but sure.


Hope everyone is green and well.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2015)

Num num num.......


----------



## GemuGrows (May 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Wow! CA is getting screwed! Look at the weapons seizures!
> 
> 
> 
> Kings my ass - they were Gangstas!


Lol yeah that seems to actually have gone up.

In my little experience with california, everybody seems to have a lot of weapons though. It could just be that LEO's confiscate weapons pretty much wherever they bust and everybody happens to have a lot of weapons. 

Sorry if thats a misconception, but all of the biggest guns i've shot have been in cali with friends lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Platnum GDP all potted up,,, this thing just looks like it wants to be a bush
> View attachment 3429857
> 
> merriam berry, gonna have no problem filling things out I think.
> ...


@whodatnation looking great are you just growing in hay ... ? or is that just to help it not dry out fast.... ?


----------



## DST (May 30, 2015)

Looking real happy there whodat.

And I believe he uses his hay as mulch Dirtynerd


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Platnum GDP all potted up,,, this thing just looks like it wants to be a bush
> View attachment 3429857
> 
> merriam berry, gonna have no problem filling things out I think.
> ...


Your buddy's garden looks great and so do your space bubbles! My Berry Bubbles will be out in the sun tomorrow buddy


----------



## DirtyNerd (May 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Looking real happy there whodat.
> 
> And I believe he uses his hay as mulch Dirtynerd


Ahh cool thanks i did see at the cup plants growing in hay was thinking he was taking it to the extreme


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2015)

Yep just mulch. The plants are in some pretty strong soil I mixed up around March-April. They shouldn't need food for quite some time.

Doc, those are my two plants for the season  the plants were gifted to me, but they're up in my potting soil and under my care now.
Just realized though, yeah the sunset flowers are his.


Thanks guys.
Another loooong day or two ahead.


----------



## Dezracer (May 30, 2015)

I took a few pics I took from the flower room last night. Uploader is giving me fits right now so I'll have to post them later...

The Fireballs and Pre98 Bubba are getting nice and frosty while the Sour Cherry girls have filled out nicely. The Blue Dream got hit hard by mites in veg and early flower so it doesn't look so good but has some nice looking flowers on it.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2015)

So I guess you don't want to hear that I slept till noon and have since taken a two hour nap?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> So I guess you don't want to hear that I slept till noon and have since taken a two hour nap?


Better pace yourself, don't want to over do it...


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2015)

Damn you jig!  I'll catch up on all that needs to be done soon enough... I keep telling myself that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Yep just mulch. The plants are in some pretty strong soil I mixed up around March-April. They shouldn't need food for quite some time.
> 
> Doc, those are my two plants for the season  the plants were gifted to me, but they're up in my potting soil and under my care now.
> Just realized though, yeah the sunset flowers are his.
> ...


Hell yea I am glade you got to do more than just the one plant, and the pgdp sounds great


----------



## budolskie (May 30, 2015)

Few pips have broken soil so happy days,
 


but my am I puzzled with this hardy
wienburg law 

It seems like rocket science


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2015)

> Platnum GDP all potted up,,, this thing just looks like it wants to be a bush



Where did you find such a cute little bucket? hehe

Are you taking bets on how big she will get?

All of mine are flowering. I need to get some clippings!


----------



## Dezracer (May 30, 2015)

Here's a pic of the Sour Cherry, followed by a Bubba Kush


----------



## Figgy (May 30, 2015)

Engineers Dream day 28 . She's right at 36" and having to be fed daily in a 3G pot. Smelling fantastic right now too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2015)

Got some soil mixed and some girls in 20 gallon pots for now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2015)

berry niyce mixture of dirts and coco and food and stuff Dr.D. what are those plants your growing besides that ganja.?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> berry niyce mixture of dirts and coco and food and stuff Dr.D. what are those plants your growing besides that ganja.?


Yellow squash and brandy wine tomatos


----------



## jimmy slim big (May 31, 2015)

heres some pics of my girls at day 44!! we have some lovely Sour Cherry to start, then we will be serving a delightfull yet seeded Durban Poison, followed by a tasty Trainging Day, and to finish up, for the sweet tooth we have a frosty covered DOG, and she is looking to be the frostiest pup ive ever seen!! and knowing she still has 3 weeks to go to frost up even more is kinda... well giving me a bonzer!!! lol "have you seen my baseball?, have you seen my .... weener...!?!?" lol


----------



## jimmy slim big (May 31, 2015)

kinda shitty pics but ill have some nice ones for yalls for sure next weekend!! i am starting to lower the nutrient strength by 1/4 every few days untill next weekend and then itll be just water with just enough conni to ph for the last 2 weeks.... sadly i wont be able to start another round till end of summer as we will be moving in a month!!!! but once we get settled in im gonna set up my "vission" lol i plan to have a bigger room this time with a 10x8 flower room and 6-8 girls on one side for me and another 6-8 on the other side for her... each side will have 2 600 hps and a 400 mh between them, open bulb (ofcourse


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2015)

An article for you guys with sleep paralysis.

http://www.vice.com/read/the-nightmare-reveals-the-real-life-horror-of-sleep-paralysis-500


----------



## Figgy (May 31, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> An article for you guys with sleep paralysis.
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/the-nightmare-reveals-the-real-life-horror-of-sleep-paralysis-500


It's so weird to hear the same experience from all if us with this. Thanks for the find Jig!

Edit: chills, goosebumps, raise hair, and totally freaked out. Yep, that's me right now...
@AlphaPhase

The video is kinda close, but the scariness level of the person having these is just so intense. Real demonic terror is the best way to describe it.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2015)

Hotdog
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2015)

I like hot dogs.

That's all I gots to say


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2015)

looks like a wiener to me.


cof


----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2015)

Bit critical out the zip lock bag been in there a month 4 bongs has wiped me out after a.nap today... 

I don't even need to hit the nail


----------



## moondance (May 31, 2015)

Howdy 600, some personal crap went down for me and the family, but everything looks stellar!!!! I missed you all so much. Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

I am collecting seeds from the Maku Tall pheno today and she smells like somebody spilled kerosene all over her! Very fuelly. Her resin is super greasy too - getting a bunch of glove hash!

The Maku Dirt #1 is skunky and produced a few pounds of seeds  

The Maku family:




Maku Dirt #1 and #2



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 31, 2015)

Great article jig, and holy shit figgy, for real, it sucks!!! I just had one last week for the first time in months, those noises and the feeling of something watching is so messed up ugh, so glad I'm not on ambien anymore because it made it worse, I tried your trick the last time I had it but the gf didn't wake up but somehow I managed to snap myself out of it with screaming / trying to move my pinky


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)

Got more planting done today


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2015)

Everyone s garden looks gorgeous! nice work. Its been terribly dry here in the Seattle area so I have to water my broccoli and tomatoes a lot.
How much longer should I wait before this broccoli is at full bloom?
one side of my fence, 3 broccolis' are really big but bugs have gotten to them this past week and are eating holes in the leaves.
Do I prune some of the bigger leaves back? and add a bloom enhancer?



on the other side of the fence more broccolis get morning sun mostly, they are a bit smaller then the other side of the fence and bugs started on the leaves only one week ago.






this bunch is kinda lanky.. how can I keep them short and fat?
it looks like its not going to develop properly.




Broccoli is a very interesting vegetable to grow.
If I got a really good pheno type I would like to grow a HYDRO waterfarm scrog of it, but im not sure if the branches would cooperate . they seem pretty flexible BUT they are very thick and might break easily.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

Research the web. UC Davis has some great info for growing everything


----------



## botanist95 (May 31, 2015)

lil over 5 weeks in flower HSO Chemdawg Cali Connection Purple D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Research the web. UC Davis has some great info for growing everything


yeah that's what im doing right here. interesting .this is my best gardening link right here on the Brillant 600 Club.


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2015)

Well the vacation was a success. Plants did great we only lost 1, it was expected though. All good got a clone of it. Veg exploded and took over the room, flower finished out nicely at 64 days. Gots lots of trimming to do, oh and picked up a grip of new shit for the stable. Got lots of OGs 

The new stable line up 
Starfighter
Bluehead OG 
Gg4
Tk Kush 
Conspiracy Kush
Sour amnesia 
Qrazy train
Goji OG 
Lost coast OG
Stardawg
Sour Cream 
El Diablo 
Purple Jones 
The Truth
Tahoe OG x PCK
Kosher Kush
Cannaventure x dubking
Moondawg 
Foo dog #3
Foo dog #4
R14ER
Abdominal snowman
Sinmint cookies
Durban poison
Mob boss 
Death Valley cheese
Wife
Bruce Banner 3
Kushdr
Yeti OG
Cherry Lime Haze 
Lucky Charms 
LSD
Underdog OG
Tangerine power 
The destroyer 
Legend OG 
Dream killer 91

Ok time for some pics...
      
Catch yea on the other side, I've got a long night ahead of me


----------



## Figgy (May 31, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well the vacation was a success. Plants did great we only lost 1, it was expected though. All good got a clone of it. Veg exploded and took over the room, flower finished out nicely at 64 days. Gots lots of trimming to do, oh and picked up a grip of new shit for the stable. Got lots of OGs
> 
> The new stable line up
> Starfighter
> ...


That's just craziness right there! Good craziness!


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2015)

Dab break, 6 down 15 to go. Jurple is deff a keeper! Wow that thing can yield!

Hope everyone is having a great evening, back to work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2015)

giggles, that is one killer sick crazy insane line-up.!!!
madness
r14er, that's Charlottes wEbb. im so happy for you. I recall your wife had siezures. I hope that one helps her out man! im so stoked for you.!!!! Gorgeous job, very impressive. Im very impressed!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well seeds are popping for the next runs


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2015)

Also just tied the pits down and a critical as they getting bigger then others in the 8x4


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok night guys, this one for you @FLkeys1 and @Mochican. 

Jurple lowers....


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2015)

I've got some broccoli on the go at home (pics in my rooftop thread - link in sig)...not sure about a scrog though Looks like you got catepillars, which is the norm for broccolis in my experience...the leaves are like cabbage leave thickness and there's always cabbage white butterflies flapping around. You can see their eggs which are all bunched up on the undersides of the leaves (if you are lucky and get em in time).
I think I would harvest some of those, you will get more heads from the same plants (but normally a bit smaller). Not sure why that one is so loose, I have had that before and it was just down to a wack plant I think. And christ oh mighty do broccolis sook up some amount of water! Mine are in pots so I am constantly watering!!!!




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Everyone s garden looks gorgeous! nice work. Its been terribly dry here in the Seattle area so I have to water my broccoli and tomatoes a lot.
> How much longer should I wait before this broccoli is at full bloom?
> one side of my fence, 3 broccolis' are really big but bugs have gotten to them this past week and are eating holes in the leaves.
> Do I prune some of the bigger leaves back? and add a bloom enhancer?
> ...


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 1, 2015)

Damn Giggles, that's one serious list bro, what didn't you pick up ?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Damn Giggles, that's one serious list bro, what didn't you pick up ?


A lot lol. There was more to choose from but didn't feel comfy coming across with anymore. It pays to have friends in high places


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just a good read on organic farming. The future can be achieved with organics. We just need more to join in.

http://rodaleinstitute.org/assets/FSTbooklet.pdf


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2015)

some cannabis news.........
The dangers of smoking cannabis when drinking: Alcohol increases amount of the drug's 'high inducing' ingredient in the blood

When people drank alcohol before inhaling marijuana, the level of THC - it's active ingredient - in their blood, was 'significantly higher, researchers from the National Institute on Drug Abuse found.

Did hunter-gatherers smoke cannabis to stay healthy? Ancient humans developed a taste for medical marijuana, claims study

This is according to a Washington State University study on cannabis use among the Aka foragers, a pygmy people of the Congo basin and one of the world's last hunter-gatherers.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Smokin' gives me knowledge!

GTA quote


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2015)

Danger....eh. that's a bonus surely


curious old fart said:


> some cannabis news.........
> The dangers of smoking cannabis when drinking: Alcohol increases amount of the drug's 'high inducing' ingredient in the blood
> 
> When people drank alcohol before inhaling marijuana, the level of THC - it's active ingredient - in their blood, was 'significantly higher, researchers from the National Institute on Drug Abuse found.
> ...


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 1, 2015)

The fairy stopped by today with some Lambsbread seeds.
Thank you seed fairy.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

@giggles26 - Durban and Conspiracy should be interesting!

How does the Jurple smell?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @giggles26 - Durban and Conspiracy should be interesting!
> 
> How does the Jurple smell?


The Durban was a great day time smoke for the wife. It's what we picked up first time in Colorado for our honeymoon.

Super fruity with earthy undertones. It's like tropical fruit. Im hoping it stays through the dry.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2015)

lol, just messin around with my pencils today.
 PEACE 
CLUB 600 
and 
BREEDERS BOUTIQUE!​


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks great Doc!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm so excited for this cannabiogen destroyer!!! It's been forever since I've had a true sativa....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Get some panama!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 1, 2015)

Morning chaps, so I've popped 6 dpqs and 5 have broken soil also 3 jakes dream and 2 have broken soil.

So hoping for a male from each strain to take out to green house once I verify sex.... 

Hopefully to breed with either end this year or start of next


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

Morning erry-yin, another rainy day in the Dam, my broccolis are loving it, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Morning erry-yin, another rainy day in the Dam, my broccolis are loving it, lol.


It rained here today and my garden loved it too
A little something from inside


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get some panama!


I've got some panama crosses


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

Another Hotdog pheno, slighty more dominant webbed shaped leaves but still has that dog look about the node structure. Looking forward to trying her.


Peace, DST


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2015)

Good morning club 600!

Here are some girls under a gavita 6/750 running at 600w. It's on a light mover for now, moving about 12in.











They're getting flipped soon.

Do you guys takes clones, clean up the lowers,and flip all at once? Or give them some recovery time before flip? I have a couple more clones to take then flip em before they get too beastly on me...

Have a good day y'all!


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

I try to get my clones rooted before flipping but clean up lowers then flip.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2015)

I take clones, clean lowers and then rest for 3 days then flip and will clean up again after the stretch.


----------



## oragrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello 600,
Your guys plants look great. 
first time grower.
Blue SnowDog day 55, fragrance like berry.  
What do you guys think another week until harvest?


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

oragrow said:


> Hello 600,
> Your guys plants look great.
> first time grower.
> Blue SnowDog day 55, fragrance like berry.
> What do you guys think another week until harvest?


Welcome oragrow.

Looks like at leat a week. Some plants finish off quick though.

Looking good there.

Peace, DST


----------



## oragrow (Jun 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Welcome oragrow.
> 
> Looks like at leat a week. Some plants finish off quick though.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinking, looking at the trichs, seemed to be pretty much clear.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2015)

DST said:


> I try to get my clones rooted before flipping but clean up lowers then flip.





giggles26 said:


> I take clones, clean lowers and then rest for 3 days then flip and will clean up again after the stretch.



Thanks guys, I've been having rooting issues and I've attributed it to the package of peat plugs. That whole batch seems to be bad. I took some more with a fresh bag and they're looking good, no roots yet though.

I'll take more asap and flip soon. Those plants are gonna be BIG! they're all at least 9wkers... The amnesia haze I heard is a 12wk strain, FML!


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

oragrow said:


> Thats what I was thinking, looking at the trichs, seemed to be pretty much clear.


It looks like it's still busting out some fresh stigmas so maybe more than a week....


----------



## oragrow (Jun 2, 2015)

DST said:


> It looks like it's still busting out some fresh stigmas so maybe more than a week....


yes, fresh stigmas are there. 
This hybrid is 50/50 ind, sat. Maybe more sativa in this pheono? longer bud time?


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

Quite possibly.


----------



## oragrow (Jun 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Quite possibly.


thank you.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 2, 2015)

310 watts LED doing what the 600w hps would have done. Blue Bubba x 2, Jillybean, Sweet Black Angel, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Sour Diesel, and Lemon OG Kush.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2015)

Seedlings growing funny both the dpq aswell strange


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

Seen that bud. You might get weird looking little seedlings at first with scraggy leaves but on the 3rd set of true leaves they'll sort themselves out.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2015)

Can't wait to find a male for pollen my mind can't stop thinking of stuff I'd love to cross


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 2, 2015)

Going to look for some male pollen from my Deep Psychosis seeds I just started. Only other strains I'll have going will be 8ball or DOG so we will see what,gets pollenated


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2015)

@budolskie Looks like a pH issue. Seedlings like 7.0. I had a seedling do the same thing and my pH was 8!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2015)

sounds like buds got the bug for breeding.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2015)

Damn that drip system was the best investment I ever made. Some happy bitches up in there


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2015)

Foo dog 
Moondawg 
Foo dog 
GSC  
Swamp wreck 
Cherry puff  
Panama x Med man 
Swamp wreck


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2015)

Clone,set match ......
 Soooo quiet in here.......


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

It's always quiet when summer starts, thankfully people of the 600 have real lives too

Only me who seems to constantly be stuck in at home.

I've got builders in installing our solar panels. Our whole apartment block has invested in them. Monday I had workmen outside the stinky room so didn't have access to it all day. Same today as well I think, and tomorrow and Friday...we shall see.

Have a good one.

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @budolskie Looks like a pH issue. Seedlings like 7.0. I had a seedling do the same thing and my pH was 8!


If it was ph then his other seedlings would be effected I think. I'd put my money on it being the strain. Thems some funky looking seedlings.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've got a real life  just relaxing after taking a 10 day vaca 

I wanna do solar and wind but not until I build a new house. Just don't see us staying here long enough to make it worth while. 

Oh and it's also 2 am here that could be another reason ha


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2015)

They only been on tap water, a just think pips aswell as was only the smelly cherry that didn't go at all and 1 dpq and 1 jakes dream never popped,

Plemon flowered straight out cloner
 
 

Think it's day 38 of 12/12 today


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2015)

I only get lost and dragged away from site when I just have a harvest down, but when it runs low and harvest is nearly due I like to share the pics... 
Adding few to my perpetual thread now 
Pk x livers 
Qq x livers 
Fireballs x smelly cherry 
And one the pips I thought was my dog s1 which obviously isn't can tell by smell haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2015)

100 % sativa  The destroyer 
 
Oh @DST tora bora is ready for cuts. I'll take one and get one rooted and then we can try some flight plans...


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2015)

The Destroyer, sounds like a huge dildo, lol. Super skinny pinnate leaves on it though. 2am, ffs Giggles, get to bed, lol.

I have been thinking of the Fireballs F2's that came out tasting like Haze?? Where did that come from I wonder.......?? Even the structure was like sativa, wish I'd taken some photos.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 3, 2015)

Well one my lemons in cupboard showing these leafs 
 
 

Any help as to what I'm not giving her them enough of?


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2015)

I've had that on my plemons as well bud. I just upped the feed a bit (which contains Mg) and all the new leaves have been dandy. I think it's a cal mag whore to be honest.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 3, 2015)

OK I have a bottle that but it's got floaters in now black stuff it's sat there a while, il up the feed last 2 weeks tho.

Anyone use deuce deuce by humbolts I wana try that I use there ginormous but always light dose with every nutes I add to stay on safe side


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2015)

plemon looks pretty good straight into 12/12 might make a good sog candidate.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 3, 2015)

DST said:


> The Destroyer, sounds like a huge dildo, lol. Super skinny pinnate leaves on it though. 2am, ffs Giggles, get to bed, lol.
> 
> I have been thinking of the Fireballs F2's that came out tasting like Haze?? Where did that come from I wonder.......?? Even the structure was like sativa, wish I'd taken some photos.


I had the same thing happen with the kool aids.the "bunny" types plants were straight up grapefruit haze. Some ancestral recalls I would have to imagine. In the case of the kool aid I thing it was the space queen that did it.

Any info on the lineage of the cherry puff or fak?

Mr nice at 6 weeks in


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2015)

*Fire Alien Kush* »»» Fire Kush x Alien Kush
Fire Kush
OG Kush Fire cut Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica



Alien Kush
»»» Las Vegas Purple Kush x Alien Technology
Las Vegas Purple Kush
»»» Northern Lights x Hindu Kush Purple
Northern Lights
Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica

Hindu Kush Purple »»» Indica

Alien Technology
Afghanistan »»» Indica


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2015)

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Cherry Pie* »»» Grand Daddy Purple x F1 Durban
Grand Daddy Purple Probably
USA, Northern California »»» Indica

F1 Durban
»»» Durban Poison x F1
Durban Poison IBL
Africa Durban »»» Sativa

F1
Unknown Strain




*Joe's OG Kush* »»» SFV OG x {SFV OG x Lemon Pledge} IBL

SFV OG x Lemon Pledge
SFV OG
OG Kush SFV Cut Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica




Lemon Pledge »»» Unknown Strain


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just some topical rub me and a friend have been working on. Killed athletes foot, great for joint pain, ie arthritis, relaxes tense muscles, just to name a few things we have found it will do.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just some topical rub me and a friend have been working on. Killed athletes foot, great for joint pain, ie arthritis, relaxes tense muscles, just to name a few things we have found it will do.
> View attachment 3433189


What is the recipe on that gigs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Wow! CA is getting screwed! Look at the weapons seizures!
> 
> 
> 
> Kings my ass - they were Gangstas!


"Ceramonies" yeah....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well one my lemons in cupboard showing these leafs
> View attachment 3432979
> View attachment 3432980
> 
> Any help as to what I'm not giving her them enough of?


Calcium and a bit of mag.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 3, 2015)

Upgraded my light, i don't know if i'm still allowed in the club anymore /: Its hortilux eye 1000w hps
  
Plants are kinda small. Next ones will be much better. I'll be getting a 4x4 or 5x5 tent very shortly. Any suggestions on which I should get?
Before pic:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2015)

How's the 6 doing today, hopefully all is good  

Finally about to have things back in action, just about over the stretch phase on some flower plants and going to throw some more into flower hopefully Friday. Still working on the mama plants, but that's all that's left to do  I picked up a Plantmax mh conversion bulb for 25$ free Shipping, it's 7200k instead of the regular 6400k spectrum, and I must say, the light it puts out seems much better than any other mh bulb I've tried. Worth a look for the price if anyone is in need of a new mh bulb, can't beat the price and one year warranty that's for sure  

Well it's hash o'clock 

Have a good day yall


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2015)

Shit gemu, I hadn't got my first 600w until last month, I think it's all good  

Gorilla tents are nice, but pricy. What I've been noticing recently when buying cheaper tents is the dimensions are smaller than usual. For example, I just got a 8x4 tent "quictent" brand. I wanted to put 4x4 tables in it but a 4x4od tray would not fi. So babasically it is like a 3.5'x7.5' tent and I'm disappointed because of that. That aside, it it built well and does not have many light leaks and plenty of vents. So if you want a 4x4 tent for a 1000w, get a 5x5 if going with a non name brand tent, because it will be closer to 4x4. Gorilla tents are oversized, so a 5x5 is more like 5.5'x5x5'.

Good luck, and nice sog grow by the way, looks great


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Shit gemu, I hadn't got my first 600w until last month, I think it's all good
> 
> Gorilla tents are nice, but pricy. What I've been noticing recently when buying cheaper tents is the dimensions are smaller than usual. For example, I just got a 8x4 tent "quictent" brand. I wanted to put 4x4 tables in it but a 4x4od tray would not fi. So babasically it is like a 3.5'x7.5' tent and I'm disappointed because of that. That aside, it it built well and does not have many light leaks and plenty of vents. So if you want a 4x4 tent for a 1000w, get a 5x5 if going with a non name brand tent, because it will be closer to 4x4. Gorilla tents are oversized, so a 5x5 is more like 5.5'x5x5'.
> 
> Good luck, and nice sog grow by the way, looks great


Yeah its my 3rd grow i think its going pretty decent, I get a good discount which makes most all options for tents affordable for me. I'll probably go with a 5x5 because I went with a larger hood planning on it, i'd probably go 4x4 if i got a smaller hood but i've been kinda planning on 5x5. I seem to enjoy running a lot of strains so the extra room could be great. I learned a bunch my next run is going to be pretty awesome I think


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 3, 2015)

Calcium Deficiency i had it on my last grow only got it bad on one plant but the others got a touch of it as well if you don't fix it soon it will kill its yield the plant i had with it was like 2 weeks behind the others it sucked as in veg she was a beast that's what i get for changing over to RO water

also make sure your PH on your run off is not to low as for your plant to use the CAL need to be 5.8+  
Just keep a eye your PH mine was to low that's why i got it all the best fixing it




budolskie said:


> Well one my lemons in cupboard showing these leafs
> View attachment 3432979
> View attachment 3432980
> 
> Any help as to what I'm not giving her them enough of?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2015)

Agree with dirtynerd, since I've moved and my tap water is different, I've been having issues with a couple strains being a mag whore with a touch of cal. This chemalope was giving me the most issues but since I got pH in check and upped Cal mag, it's recovered decently . Day 18 flower, she's going to be a beast by the looks of things . Hope the issue is sorted out for good now


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2015)

The strange thing is, there are guys out there who actually dig fucking guys who have changed themselves into women........I had a guy who worked for me like that. He even married his....erm wife. Previously she was a fighter pilot in the Luftwaffe lmfao. He told me over dinner one night about it and how it was the best thing any guy could ever have...I quote> "I mean, imagine being at the pub and your wife understanding why you want another beer"........I just kept quiet and nodded politely. I think I would just give up beer if it came down to that as a reason. Anyhoo, each to their own...........
Real nice sunny day, I hope they get our solar panels up today as I heard summer might finish at 8oclock tonight


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks.like another warm one ower here aswell..

So just siv my cal mag that's been sitting there and collecting black lumps in bottom il get a pic in a hour when I go get it from the 8x4,
Just ordered some Buddha tree flower burst aswell anyone use that


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2015)

@DirtyNerd it only seems bad on one at the moment but see.it going that way on another al see what I can do as would been starting to flush anyway in a week or so just over


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 4, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @DirtyNerd it only seems bad on one at the moment but see.it going that way on another al see what I can do as would been starting to flush anyway in a week or so just over


Yeah flushing will be a good thing just test that run off look at your PH coming out and maybe up the Cal-mag for a couple of feeds till shes back on track its the one back thing about running some many strains i was running 6 new ones this time and changed my watering to RO so it was all new to me when i was using tap water never had a problem with it so i was kind of pissed i changed over but the next run should be fine recirculating 100% perlite grow that way i can keep track of the water 

Don't leave it like i did or once its set in your fighting a losing battle and yield will get hammered


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2015)

Swamp Wrecked #5


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2015)

8ball kush, comin down any day now.









Stay lifted!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> 8ball kush, comin down any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty colors but looks like it's got 2 weeks easy left. Good job though!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Pretty colors but looks like it's got 2 weeks easy left. Good job though!


Checked trichs this morning while I took the pictures, almost all are cloudy, some clear, and spotting a few ambers that I wasn't a week ago.

Going to give them till Monday then start choppin. Save the weekend for partying 

A week ago when I said I checked and saw zero amber I took a tester bud and let dry for a week and threw it in the vape and got very blitzd.

At this point I'm just hanging on for weight.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice healthy cuts, gives nice healthy clones....


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 4, 2015)

awesome pics guys!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

Man I need to get in here and do some trimming and get them ready to flip. Shits getting out of hand....


----------



## loquacious (Jun 4, 2015)

I am currently running RP's "Tangie", BC Bud Dept's "Girl Scout Cookies", and Delicious Seeds "Critical Sensi Star". I will be posting pics when they are a little older.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2015)

Sum roots starting now


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

Morning folks, another super sunny day here......ends this weekend with Thunderstroms
Solar panels are coming along fine, should be finished today by all accounts....I've had enough of people traipsing through my gaff and not having access to my grow. I watered and fed this morning in about 10 seconds flat ffs.
Have a great weekend.
Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2015)

2010 dog kush


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2015)

Jurple nug, yum yum.....
Time to sample


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2015)

Will be flipping in a day or 2 I would say


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2015)

Forgot other side haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey budolskie how long did it take for the roots on that clone to get to where it is in the picture?


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

Cheap Lecky on the way......


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2015)

They forgot a space, haha. That's pretty cool D. I thought it was also cool that the parking lot for the ikea I went to the other day had solar panels covering all the shades in the parking lot.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

haha, it does look like it eh! I am sure there's a reason they haven't got one there...who knows though

sheesh, those Ikea solar panels could run a few 600's!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2015)

I've had my clones in the cloner for just over a week now. A few have some nice roots coming on, while a few still have nothing. I'm pretty amazed at how healthy they have stayed the whole time. Just all perky and green, like they were still attached to the plant. I ended up using water straight out the tap, nothing done to it. I scraped all the stems about a half inch, and dipped each in Clonex gel. I would say things are working out well.


----------



## Pirax (Jun 5, 2015)

8ball kush entering second week of 12/12
All in 3g hempy buckets 
This is my first serious grow. 600w with air cooled hood. 






That is a 4x2x7 tent

Here's the veg room currently





Got an Oregon cut of alien og and purple pine berry on the way for next harvest


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've had my clones in the cloner for just over a week now. A few have some nice roots coming on, while a few still have nothing. I'm pretty amazed at how healthy they have stayed the whole time. Just all perky and green, like they were still attached to the plant. I ended up using water straight out the tap, nothing done to it. I scraped all the stems about a half inch, and dipped each in Clonex gel. I would say things are working out well.
> 
> View attachment 3434431 View attachment 3434432 View attachment 3434433


Looking dandy lad. Bet you are happy you are getting to play with water again


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

Pirax said:


> 8ball kush entering second week of 12/12
> All in 3g hempy buckets
> This is my first serious grow. 600w with air cooled hood.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 600. Haopy growing, Pirax keep us updated with the grow and join in the fun....

Is the Alien OG the same as the one mentioned on the linneage chart I posted a few pages back?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Looking dandy lad. Bet you are happy you are getting to play with water again


Yes, yes, and yes. Haha, yes I am very happy to have some sort of hydro in my life. I can definitely see the tradeoffs in soil vs hydro now that I've done both in a serious way. When it's time to water all the plants I wish I was in hydro for sure. So much easier. But a setup for as many plants as I have with hydro would be a TON to set up. Not to mention the whole adaptability aspect. I can just move pots around like nothing. Feed them different. No worrying about leaks. No nutes to speak of. No worrying about keeping the rez cool. It's definitely interesting seeing the difference. I do miss the vigorous growth of hydro though.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've had my clones in the cloner for just over a week now. A few have some nice roots coming on, while a few still have nothing. I'm pretty amazed at how healthy they have stayed the whole time. Just all perky and green, like they were still attached to the plant. I ended up using water straight out the tap, nothing done to it. I scraped all the stems about a half inch, and dipped each in Clonex gel. I would say things are working out well.
> 
> View attachment 3434431 View attachment 3434432 View attachment 3434433


I clip off the really yellow leaves because they rarely come back.
If you plant em and they start to wilt any, just throw a ziplock over as an individual dome baggie for a few days. Good to go!!!

Did your water get funky any?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2015)

Love the panels D, cheap lecky for sure. What's the battery station look like,,, or does it just direct feed back to the grid when not used?

Here's our 5kw system, we do have a propane generator that runs during the winter months, but I think with the panels and a wind turbine of some sort we'd be good to go all year, this mt ridge gets windy as a mofo!




And the choppers are back for the season, this asshole was flying over my veggie patch real low. They are not supposed to fly under a certain altitude.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2015)

@jigfresh I say about a week to 10 days for them with only tap water


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I clip off the really yellow leaves because they rarely come back.
> If you plant em and they start to wilt any, just throw a ziplock over as an individual dome baggie for a few days. Good to go!!!
> 
> Did your water get funky any?


Not really. I mean it doesn't smell perfect in the rez, but it's not funky, and the water looks clear. It's crazy, I just went to check and the roots I took pics of this morning have already doubled in length. Off to the races.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Not really. I mean it doesn't smell perfect in the rez, but it's not funky, and the water looks clear. It's crazy, I just went to check and the roots I took pics of this morning have already doubled in length. Off to the races.


Seems once roots start in an aero, they explode quickly.
good job Jig.
can't wait to buy some BB gear made by the jigmaster


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Love the panels D, cheap lecky for sure. What's the battery station look like,,, or does it just direct feed back to the grid when not used?
> 
> Here's our 5kw system, we do have a propane generator that runs during the winter months, but I think with the panels and a wind turbine of some sort we'd be good to go all year, this mt ridge gets windy as a mofo!
> View attachment 3434546
> ...


I'll take a pic next time I look. I just took the ladder down and put it out in the hall (its the neighbours) and the wee man just went to bed otherwise I'd take a pic. The system is not hooked up, they are coming back for that. It was 30plus degrees so they left at lunchtime today

Is that police choppers? Is it not legal to grow where you are at?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 5, 2015)

@giggles26 what are you running for veg lights!? Those ladies all seem happier than I've ever been and that's a pretty big footprint


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2015)

WHoDAT gots whoppa choopas!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2015)

@DST Its medically legal (California) but they bust people still for high plant numbers. My buddy has an airplane and hopefully sometime this season we'll go flying and I can get some aerial shots,,, apparently this year people are out of control with the greenhouses not a care in the world. (Northern California)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks like you got the cloner working great jig  doesn't it make life so much easier? 

I pulled out some cured jars of larf today, was gifted a small hash washing machine, so it's time to see if machine can do it better than man, this schwag shall be drowned slowly in a icy sea of waves shortly


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2015)

Well of course my father knows best so he won't listen to me, but he paid for it today. New phone scam.

These people literally called my mother, sister, and I, everyone except for my father, talking about some summonings/legal sounding shit, and we all ignored the calls, the left voice mails for us three, but never called my father.... Red Flag #1

So my father, worrying that he is running into legal trouble, called the number, which redirected him to another number. He said he was away from home so he couldn't talk them then and would call them within the hour. They called him back three times within that hour, this made me suspicious enough to call it a scam, Red Flag #2 but yet he wouldn't listen to me, and called them when we arrived back home. They explained some bullshit that he has to pay money for this and that and he has warrants out for his arrest. Which you can easily call and see if you have any warrants so I don't know why that didn't raise any red flags for him at that point. I should of sat by him while he was on the phone but I figured he could handle it. My father got scared and gave them his card numbers and email. They collected the exact "$500" he "needed" to pay instantly.

So yeah he got bummed out and I can't just say I told you so, he already feels bad enough, but since he never listens to me I had to yell at him a little and demanded he calls the bank and I sat there with him while he explained what happened. The bank says he can close the account, fill out a form, and Visa will hopefully reimburse the money.

Pretty crazy morning with all that lmao, hopefully he learned his mistake, and may actually take my advice now and then lol

Time for a glass a scotch and a bowl, gave him a glass and bowl as well. He might be stupid sometimes but he's my Dad, and I'm stupid sometimes too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2015)

yo WhoDAT whats yr bud got a Cessna? those lil airplances are ultra cool. They can pack a lot in there. ya'll should fly it up to land in Lake Union in seattle for a smoke out with me..lol but I cant get in one of those without puking I think. have a nice weekend WhoDat and have fun BBQing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah he's got a Cessna, will hopefully get to fly in it soon.

How'd you know I was BBQing!? I'm about to light the smoker up now for ribs  did a whole chicken the other night came out amazing.


Can't be too careful with the scams,,, they've been trying to get me lately too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> He might be stupid sometimes but he's my Dad, and I'm stupid sometimes too.


Haha... this is how I feel about my dad.  And myself. 

Glad you didn't rub it in or anything.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2015)

benefits of legalization.....

Average house prices rose by $40,000 in a year in Denver after city legalized marijuana and thousands of people moved there

The change in Colorado law has also had a major impact on Denver's job market, with many security, heating and ventilation firms now profiting from the legitimate marijuana industry.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2015)

^ things are going to change everywhere I think very soon. I'm so glad CO is representing well for the legalization movement.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 5, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> View attachment 3432385
> View attachment 3432386
> 
> 310 watts LED doing what the 600w hps would have done. Blue Bubba x 2, Jillybean, Sweet Black Angel, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Sour Diesel, and Lemon OG Kush.


How high from the plants are your LED's ?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 5, 2015)

I got some new toys today! I have been needing to replace my old drill/impact set for a long time and finally did it. I wanted to share a pic I snapped when my buddy and I made hash the other day and a shot of the new tools.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 5, 2015)

Aloha Grape Stomper @ 7.5 weeks


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

Animal Cookies in the Worm Bin:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2015)

Am I done yet, been at this shit since 8 this morning.....


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 5, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> How high from the plants are your LED's ?


a good 4 feet


----------



## SlowPoke710 (Jun 5, 2015)

Girl Scouts kickin' butt in their little 3 gallon pots of coco.






'Thinmints' on the left and 'Girl Scout Cookies' on the right. The dispensary guy said "They are super bomb dawg, I am growing them myself"
so hopefully they are legitimate. I will be growing some TGA Sonic Screwdriver as my veg area got shredded by bugs because well.... carelessness, I knew better. I have some glazed cherries seeds left as well that I will be throwing in for next run.
A closer look






Kinda my first grow... got to this point before and had to tear it down. Introduced myself while they were still in veg ^_^ I will be posting more pictures as they are a bit more interesting to look at now.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm feeling like a school kid again tonight! Parents and niece are here for the weekend. With my family in this state it's a weekend of having to ninja everything weed related. Smoking, feeding plants, eye drops, the whole shebang. So I had to prep nutes for the weekend since I can't break out my "science kit" and start whipping up feed daily for the mysterious locked room. I have to somehow sneak in a spare bedroom to access the closet where the tent is so that will be interesting. Brought the Can filter to our bedroom closet so we can smoke. It just feels like I'm living back with my parents. Damn hilarious my wife and I sneaking around our home on tiptoes!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 5, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Will be flipping in a day or 2 I would say View attachment 3434419


Is that one of those light spreader things I see under your light?

What are your thoughts on those things if i'm not mistaken?

Also i dont know if any of you saw this thread but its pure gold. Probably the funniest thread i've seen on this site
https://www.rollitup.org/t/12-inch-sativa-plant-yield.872049/


----------



## budolskie (Jun 5, 2015)

@GemuGrows yes a light spreader but I tho it was to stop the direct heat on the tops so u can have the light a bit closer.....

But I have just started using these myself from cool tubes


----------



## budolskie (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice and clean for wake n bake


----------



## moondance (Jun 6, 2015)

My wake and bake has been some white widow x satellite cindy aged for about 6 months, in my oldest wood dugout! I Love Backups they rock!!!! I also had saved a little chunky nugget of psycho killer - mmm lemony goodness for my birthday, that was tasty, got me stoned as hell all day long that one did. Still only hitting the one hitter for now though - my goodness I can get stoned off of one now - It's great! Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 6, 2015)

Damn that grape stomper stacks hard huh flaming pie? Bravo! 

Got some back woods mountain dew in a fairy drop today, but wouldn't ya know I can't try it til next week  apple pie and white lighteninggggggg owwwwwwweeeeeee 

​


----------



## Figgy (Jun 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn that grape stomper stacks hard huh flaming pie? Bravo!
> 
> Got some back woods mountain dew in a fairy drop today, but wouldn't ya know I can't try it til next week  apple pie and white lighteninggggggg owwwwwwweeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 3435286​


I worked with a guy a few years ago who had a hookup in TN for some fire shine. I swear you could power a jet with the stuff! I don't do the white lightning though. Apple pie and peach have always been favorites.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 6, 2015)

@Flaming Pie daaaaaamn that A. Grape looks fucking intense! Whose the breeder on that? I wanna get me some of that!!! I looove good grape strains


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I worked with a guy a few years ago who had a hookup in TN for some fire shine. I swear you could power a jet with the stuff! I don't do the white lightning though. Apple pie and peach have always been favorites.


I've got a bunch of family up in the TN mtns, some that still make that shit 



papapayne said:


> @Flaming Pie daaaaaamn that A. Grape looks fucking intense! Whose the breeder on that? I wanna get me some of that!!! I looove good grape strains


That's GGG(Gage Green Group)


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 6, 2015)

Hash run. Gonna keep a couple tops to smoke...

High temps and humidity led to tiny buds, but they were still very frosty. 



Shitty pic I know. I'm cleaning up my things and moving on to a better room. 

Thanks Johnny for letting me grow in your basement, lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well the numbers are in, anyone wanna take a guess on what I ended up with......


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2015)

@AlphaPhase 



..love the dew !!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well the numbers are in, anyone wanna take a guess on what I ended up with......




I've got this one.
















About a pound?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've got this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha bout 3 lbs and hp of larf that I'll be turning to hash. I know I can do better. Had a few hiccups on this run but it was ok.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2015)

12 days no dome


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 7, 2015)

Right on figgy and tkufoS! The Apple pie is soooooooo damn good, they clear stuff is smooth but so damn strong! I wasn't going to try it today but after my first game of disc golf I said screw it lol. I suck at disc golf btw, it's harder than it looks, makes regular golf feel like checkers lol but it was fun


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (Jun 7, 2015)

We play disc golf and football golf everyday ;D great summer activity..


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 7, 2015)

I picked up a few clones yesterday from a club that sells clones only, no flowers. I got Black Lime Reserve, Mango Kuish, Mendo Breath and Platinum Cookies. This morning I'm putting some seeds down too so I'll be ready for the next run.


----------



## moondance (Jun 7, 2015)

Just plain COOL!
http://news.yahoo.com/tune-in--toke-up--smile-big--introducing-the-first-church-of-cannabis-155421770.html


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2015)

I thought it ironic that the IRS gave the church tax exempt status within 6 months while some tea party groups are still waiting for theirs 5 years later.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> Just plain COOL!
> http://news.yahoo.com/tune-in--toke-up--smile-big--introducing-the-first-church-of-cannabis-155421770.html


I heard about this the other day on the radio. I haven't read up on it yet to get the particulars but on the surface it doesn't look like a good thing. I don't think it's all that cool, personally but that's just my opinion. It plays on many things like, charity organizations and churches and I feel it tarnishes many of the things we have worked for in legitimizing Marijuana as a medication. It may turn many people's opinion of Marijuana negative. It's no different than Chris Jenner's church in my opinion. A big joke.

I'm not trying to start some big debate or anything, just stating my opinion on the subject. I will read up more on it when I am done with a MJ book I'm reading.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2015)

Couple bud shots lights out

My selfed pip I thought was a dog, could this be a seed growing in the top?

Pk x livers
 

Qq x livers
 

Plemon
 

Fireballs x smelly cherry


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 7, 2015)

Curiosity got the best of me and I read the article. I googled it to get more info too and read their facebook page. I still feel it may bring negativity towards MJ. I still think that, in the grand scheme of things, it will do more harm than good when it comes to the legalization of Marijuana on a national scale so I'm not a supporter. Something like this would have been better if it came along after MJ was legal.


----------



## moondance (Jun 7, 2015)

Dezracer said:


> Curiosity got the best of me and I read the article. I googled it to get more info too and read their facebook page. I still feel it may bring negativity towards MJ. I still think that, in the grand scheme of things, it will do more harm than good when it comes to the legalization of Marijuana on a national scale so I'm not a supporter. Something like this would have been better if it came along after MJ was legal.


I can see that point of view, I felt anything to help get it legal and in the mainstream till it does helps. Good or Bad gets people talking about the subject, which they are all scared to do.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2015)

Fireballs.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2015)

Any spare pollen for the fairy haha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 7, 2015)

Interesting about the mj church. I guess religious rituals of mj need to be exempt from law because of the separation between church and state, but an mj church.. Whoa. Bob Marley would be stoked though lol

Debating on whether to run this strain or not, she sure does look pretty and smells nice 

Hope yall had a nice weekend.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hippy132 (Jun 7, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> a good 4 feet





Dezracer said:


> I picked up a few clones yesterday from a club that sells clones only, no flowers. I got Black Lime Reserve, Mango Kuish, Mendo Breath and Platinum Cookies. This morning I'm putting some seeds down too so I'll be ready for the next run.


what does that mean no flowers, they only sell clones no pot?


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Fireballs.
> View attachment 3435744


Nice unless it's in with your females, my mistake...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2015)

I noticed that 60 Minutes on CBS has a show on the effects of MJ in Colorado at 7:00 pm eastern.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I noticed that 60 Minutes on CBS has a show on the effects of MJ in Colorado at 7:00 pm eastern.
> 
> 
> cof


Just read a story the other day about he home prices in Denver are up 40% since legalization. Sounds like a real estate business to get in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Nice unless it's in with your females, my mistake...


That is the fireballs f2 male


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 7, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> what does that mean no flowers, they only sell clones no pot?


That's correct, just clones. He even delivers if you buy 12 or more.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Fireballs.
> View attachment 3435744


Gorgeous!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2015)

They are up 40K.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 7, 2015)

"I'll hush my mug, if you fill up my jug,
with that Good Old Mountain Dew!"

That was fun!

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just got some 8ball kush dropped to me, they will top my next run.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 8, 2015)

Coool. So I tried to germ 10 seeds. 8/10 germed. 6 of my own strain (2 Burny Sunshine /4 Lemon), a Berry white, and a White OG bag seed from some pretty dank stuff. I had a blue dream seed that popped open when I germed it but its been in its pot for about 8 days without a sign of a seedling.

So right now I have 11 seedlings. 3 strains that I dont know (which are my furthest along), and then about 8 that I know what they are.

2x Burny Sunshine (my own strain). Couchlock sativa feeling strain. Probably has some Blueberry or Blueberry type strain in it
4x Lemon (my own strain). Super citrus/lemon smelling. Feels kinda amphetaminey, takes like 10-12 weeks to flower, yields pretty decent I believe, etc... (Feels like adderall ((75% dextroamphetamine/25% levoamphetamine or dexedrine 100% dextroamphetamine ((These mofos are pretty avalible to me, they are the shit)))
1x Berry white (https://www.leafly.com/indica/0bf3f759-186e-4dad-89d0-e0fc7598ac53) (not sure if male or female)
1x White OG (https://www.leafly.com/indica/white-og)

Has anybody grown out white OG or Berry white? I'd love to hear some opinions on those strains. As far as my own strains go only my opinion really matters.

But opinions on berry white/white OG?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 8, 2015)

Well spread out, tied down and timers flipped 

 

And fed the 3x3 there last nutes today as they due about the 20th this month


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 8, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Couple bud shots lights out
> 
> My selfed pip I thought was a dog, could this be a seed growing in the top?View attachment 3435721
> 
> ...


Looking like fire bud.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2015)

Tester bud of my latest 8ball kush run. Let it dry like I normally would, no quick dry BS. Threw it in the volcano a little bit ago for my wake n bake sesh this morning and wow. Almost seems more potent then the past batch, if that's possible from clones? Lol

Either way I'm happy. Hoping to get 12 to 14 oz off the three.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 8, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Tester bud of my latest 8ball kush run. Let it dry like I normally would, no quick dry BS. Threw it in the volcano a little bit ago for my wake n bake sesh this morning and wow. Almost seems more potent then the past batch, if that's possible from clones? Lol
> 
> Either way I'm happy. Hoping to get 12 to 14 oz off the three.


ADT, is there anything I need to look out for with this kush? how are they for feeding?
I'll be putting some in come Sept.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> ADT, is there anything I need to look out for with this kush? how are they for feeding?
> I'll be putting some in come Sept.


There are a few varieties when it comes to phenotypes in the growing style, smells and taste are always similar though.

Real forgiving, gets real hungry in flower.

Produces nice solid, real dense, round looking buds.

The hash is amazing, and high yielding.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 8, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> There are a few varieties when it comes to phenotypes in the growing style, smells and taste are always similar though.
> 
> Real forgiving, gets real hungry in flower.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> @Flaming Pie daaaaaamn that A. Grape looks fucking intense! Whose the breeder on that? I wanna get me some of that!!! I looove good grape strains


Yeah Gage green group aloha grape stomper. Here they are at 8 weeks.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Seems like untopped gets me the perfect height


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah Gage green group aloha grape stomper. Here they are at 8 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3436340
> View attachment 3436341
> View attachment 3436342 View attachment 3436343 View attachment 3436344 View attachment 3436345


Nice cola's FP!


----------



## bicit (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone in here know if a solis-tek 600w DE hps can be ran using a standard galaxy digital ballast?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 8, 2015)

bicit said:


> Anyone in here know if a solis-tek 600w DE hps can be ran using a standard galaxy digital ballast?


It should be able to. I know the double ended HPS work off a phantom ballast, it really isnt different from a galaxy (But obviously it "is" different).

Just my 0.02, I actually spent a while researching Double ended HPS in regards to ballast requirements at work today and that was my conclusion. That being said that was research on a 1000w DE hps, but I would be genuinely surprised if a 600w would be any different.

But if your looking at a 600w DE, I would maybe look into the 315W Ceramic Metal Halide setups, imo other than LED (Which is pricey as fuck and not reasonable), the CMH bulbs are where its at.

315w CMH is pretty much equal to a 600w hps in terms of PAR and should be similar if not better in terms of functionality.

I know for a fact that 2x 315W CMH would wreck the shit out of the best 600w hps setup on market.

Some CMH hoods have 2 bulb sockets on them, 630w of CMH should be about equivalent to nom nom






^That is a fantastic use of 7 minutes and 19 seconds.






^Yield conclusion of the other vid

As far as your question goes though, I doubt any of the info I posted will really be relevant to you other than the first line I typed lmao


----------



## bicit (Jun 9, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> It should be able to. I know the double ended HPS work off a phantom ballast, it really isnt different from a galaxy (But obviously it "is" different).
> 
> Just my 0.02, I actually spent a while researching Double ended HPS in regards to ballast requirements at work today and that was my conclusion. That being said that was research on a 1000w DE hps, but I would be genuinely surprised if a 600w would be any different.
> 
> ...


Well in all honesty my plan is to run a side by side comparison against some high quality cobs.

I thought about cmh but the startupcost is on par with best of breed led builds. At least with a 600w de hps in a ac/de hood I can make use of my old equipment and save a few bucks. Hypothetically anyhow.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 9, 2015)

bicit said:


> Well in all honesty my plan is to run a side by side comparison against some high quality cobs.
> 
> I thought about cmh but the startupcost is on par with best of breed led builds. At least with a 600w de hps in a ac/de hood I can make use of my old equipment and save a few bucks. Hypothetically anyhow.


Yeah CMH and LED startup costs can be pretty nuts. They are long term investments for sure (long term being probably 1-3 quality harvests depending on the light).

I dunno i'm a big fan of CMH personally, although I don't use one and dont really plan on it for a few years. But if you can afford them and not have it mess up your budget to bad they are a pretty great investment.

Digital ballasts are good stuff to keep using anyways. I'm sure you can find a DE 600w fixture online for a good price, not something i'd buy at any hydro shop though


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice post GemusGrows.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 9, 2015)

Tried to upload this earlier


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just a lil J of some gsc to end the day....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 9, 2015)

well that will now be in my nightmares for a long time


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 9, 2015)

That is just wrong ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Just stopping in to see whats up. It's been hell with the girlfriend. She's been in a mental institute for 2 weeks and then an all day out patient program for 2 weeks. I even moved my girls to a friends house to help ease some stress for her. I did double the size of my grow though since its not at my house anymore. The deal is he supllies the house, i pay electric and we split 50/50. I'll be back in a day or 2 with pictures.

And I am now a college graduate!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 9, 2015)

jimmer6577 said:


> That is just wrong ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Just stopping in to see whats up. It's been hell with the girlfriend. She's been in a mental institute for 2 weeks and then an all day out patient program for 2 weeks. I even moved my girls to a friends house to help ease some stress for her. I did double the size of my grow though since its not at my house anymore. The deal is he supllies the house, i pay electric and we split 50/50. I'll be back in a day or 2 with pictures.
> 
> And I am now a college graduate!


Congrats and best vibes are with you jimmer hope the gf comes around.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 9, 2015)

Bruce lee whooping some ass at Nunchuck ping pong


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 9, 2015)

^^^ A nokia cell phone commercial.
I thought it was real when I first saw it, but Bruce wore glasses.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 9, 2015)

either way its entertaining


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 9, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah CMH and LED startup costs can be pretty nuts. They are long term investments for sure (long term being probably 1-3 quality harvests depending on the light).
> 
> I dunno i'm a big fan of CMH personally, although I don't use one and dont really plan on it for a few years. But if you can afford them and not have it mess up your budget to bad they are a pretty great investment.
> 
> Digital ballasts are good stuff to keep using anyways. I'm sure you can find a DE 600w fixture online for a good price, not something i'd buy at any hydro shop though


LED's can be found much cheaper, I just bought Chinese made - 300 watts ( 100 x 3 watt leds), running about 180 watts - full spectrum, for $69. Vegging some plants under them as we speak. No vent , no fans needed. 5 Watt much more money.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> either way its entertaining


Helll yeah, a dude playing pong pong with nunchucks would be amazing. But the graphics in this video are really well done.

I was just letting folks know that it was an edited video. Last year this video was shown to me as proof of Bruce Lee's greatness when I asked who would win in a MMA fight Bruce Lee or Brock Lesnar? 

Not close!!!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 9, 2015)

Wish I would have cloned off Sour Kush x Deep Blues. I'm going to leave a few branches to try and reveg because it has a lovely smell and it turned out to be better than I was expecting.. I wasn't sure what to expect but it is a good strain i think. it did throw a few nanners early but thats because I didn't remove side branches so therer is some shading. I think this strain is a good SoG single cola strain. very leafy but giant swollen calyxs, bright green and bright orange hairs. It grows a giant central cola. Pics to come at harvest in about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## moondance (Jun 9, 2015)

I have the privilege of having 2 of those seeds Beast. As soon as I get legal I will be popping them first!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 9, 2015)

the sour kush x deep blues aka SKDB is nitrogen sensitive so go easy on the worm castings.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 9, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> the sour kush x deep blues aka SKDB is nitrogen sensitive so go easy on the worm castings.


Good to know. I'm almost positive I have some of these kicking around.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Helll yeah, a dude playing pong pong with nunchucks would be amazing. But the graphics in this video are really well done.
> 
> I was just letting folks know that it was an edited video. Last year this video was shown to me as proof of Bruce Lee's greatness when I asked who would win in a MMA fight Bruce Lee or Brock Lesnar?
> 
> Not close!!!


I dont get the Brock Lesnar part 
Waddup Jimmer congratz!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2015)

looking for a vacation spot?.....

Welcome to Camp Weed! Marijuana-themed vacation spot opens in Colorado, offering high yoga, pot pairings with dinner and your own 'cannabis concierge'

Visitors to CannaCamp, near the town of Durango, are promised an array of ways to indulge in the drug alongside traditional vacation activities such as hiking, fishing and fine dining.

the people that I know who are interested in a trip to Colorado are in the market for medibles.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Dropping in on you guys in the six! We are working on buying our first home so shits been crazy. Def no time for as much forum browsing. 

My awesome friend is hosting my entire operation in their garage right now. Been tough but pushing through this rough spot. New place is perfect in every way for us. 

Here are the girls... I think this was a week ago??... Lol. Bigger now. More buds too. Not even 3weeks at this point. The picks are at just under 2weeks here


----------



## moondance (Jun 9, 2015)

Well the dugout only last so long lol, almost 2 weeks. Shtty swag is all that's left now, o taste is horrible LOL.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2015)

@moondance yea shwag is nasty bro. Always turns my water poop brown.....

@SomeGuy congrats on the house bro! Ladies looking good!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @moondance yea shwag is nasty bro. Always turns my water poop brown.....
> 
> @SomeGuy congrats on the house bro! Ladies looking good!



Thanks. Not baught yet but we hope its ours. Holy cow its a ton of work. 

Ladies are cooperating for only seeing me every three days. tonight is their night for some love. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks. Not baught yet but we hope its ours. Holy cow its a ton of work.
> 
> Ladies are cooperating for only seeing me every three days. tonight is their night for some love. lol


Yea it's a shit ton of work. I remember buying ours and damn I thought that shit was never gonna end.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just some random nugs....


----------



## Figgy (Jun 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Dropping in on you guys in the six! We are working on buying our first home so shits been crazy. Def no time for as much forum browsing.
> 
> My awesome friend is hosting my entire operation in their garage right now. Been tough but pushing through this rough spot. New place is perfect in every way for us.
> 
> ...


Grats on the home! The feeling moving into your first home with keys in hand is priceless. "Breaking in" all rooms of the home is fun too


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks! I can't wait. This place is pretty great for us. Already has the bigger grow shed I wanted... Like icing on the cake so to speak. Lol. Plus awesome mountain views off the deck on the bluff side. . I wanna "break in" the deck and hot tub. Lol. 2000+ sqft. 1.5 acres. .5 developed 1 acre of sloped bluff. Future terraced veggy garden. Let's hope they accept our offer. . My broker says we could close on her end in 30 days. So hopefully its on like donkey Kong.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lil GSC.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2015)

Slow smoked BBQ chicken


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Slow smoked BBQ chicken
> 
> View attachment 3437269 View attachment 3437270


damn that looks good.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome on the graduation jimmer! Good vibes for your old lady as well. 

And congrats on the new house someguy! Bet you can't wait to get settled in and call it home 

I got a new phone today and sprint paid off my shitty Verizon plan and now I get unlimited data for 40% less than I was paying for 10gb data with Verizon, and a fuckin awesome phone to boot! When did phones start making bomb ass cameras, I'm so excited to use it now


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

Congrats to Jimmer on the tipping of the hat. 

And good luck with the house Someguy.

Whodat, do you use a glaze on your meat? looks dam tasty bru. Braai skillz!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

Whodat asked about the control unit for our solar panels. Well here are the only box like control things I can see. We have another input into our electric box as well with a fuse switch.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 10, 2015)

Darn 2 days in a row. I spent 3 hours yesterday sexing and cloning my girls that I put into flower 5 days ago. Out of 20 plants, all bb gear, I got a whole 3 males. I'm realyl liking a sour cheery x dog that I got as a freebie. It makes a great combo, I'll get pictures today of some while I'm checking on the clones. That is the only problem with not having my girls home, my new partner has never gotten a clone to take even after many lessons.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jun 10, 2015)

DST said:


> Whodat asked about the control unit for our solar panels. Well here are the only box like control things I can see. We have another input into our electric box as well with a fuse switch.
> View attachment 3437424


How many watts are in panels do you have and what is the actual amount of power do you get from them. I'm always interested in the real facts with theses.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

No idea mate lol.....I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2015)

Hope your lady starts feeling better jimmer. Good job with school.

Exciting times SG.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2015)

something the coffee drinkers haven't mentioned.........

Can coffee enhance cannabis' high? Study reveals how marijuana's effect can change based on how much caffeine you've drunk

A study by the Integrative National Institute on Drug Abuse in Baltimore found that drinking lots coffee while smoking marijuana can cause people to become more addicted to the drug


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> something the coffee drinkers haven't mentioned.........
> 
> Can coffee enhance cannabis' high? Study reveals how marijuana's effect can change based on how much caffeine you've drunk
> 
> ...


I think I remember hearing that either on high profits or Dr. Sanjays weed 2 or 3. 

Or maybe I'm just dreaming lol


----------



## moondance (Jun 10, 2015)

I still drink a modest amount of Mt. Dew and don't see a big difference, have to test out the Coffee thing now LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2015)

I wonder if they mean more addicted to caffeine or pot!?

anyone tried that mango and smoking thing, to enhance the high? always wondered about that one. a good bong and I'm high enough so never bothered myself...


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

Addicted, to weed? NEVER!!!!! lmfao.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2015)

Haha seriously, if I need to "enhance" my high I'll simply take another hit, pretty simple.


@DST yeah that was sauced up throughout cooking, but honestly a lil much sauce for my taste... Good sauce though, sweet spicy chili BBQ sauce with some orang juice to thin it out.

I can't tell much about the solar setup but thanks for the picture though lol. I'll get some more lecky pr0n up here soon.



Other news, the weather is good and we might go flying today,,, gonna see what pilot has to say.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 10, 2015)

moondance said:


> I still drink a modest amount of Mt. Dew and don't see a big difference, have to test out the Coffee thing now LOL.


Modest? Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2015)

I fly everyday.....I just don't use a plane.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2015)

I defiantly think coffee and weed are meant to be for each other haha.

I think there is a noticeable difference in the high with and without coffee. At least I think so. Plus they taste delicious together!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2015)

I make some medicated creamer so yea I'm sure coffee and weed are really addicting for me lol....

Oh and a buddy dropped these off, hope to find something amazing in here. Medicine!!!!


----------



## moondance (Jun 10, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Modest? Lol


Yeah the wife made me slow down on it LOL, I am down to 8 cans a day with no caffeine pop mixed in, water somehow doesn't cut the Flem LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2015)

Solar and tom pr0n


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Solar and tom pr0n
> 
> View attachment 3437574 View attachment 3437576 View attachment 3437577 View attachment 3437579 View attachment 3437580


See now this is what I want to do on our land! Hopefully my state will get their shit together someday....


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2015)

*from the mj education series*

*Beginner’s Guide To The Endocannabinoid System — The Reason Our Bodies So Easily Process Cannabis*
Photo by Jan Faukner.
3
comments 157
*by Rick Pfrommer*
on April 14, 2015
_The following first appeared in [URL='http://cannabisnowmagazine.com/']Cannabis Now__:_
In the future, perhaps 20 years from now, cannabis-based medicines will have a prominent place in the worldwide pharmacopeia again. Indeed, we might have even gotten there much faster if it hadn’t been for the draconian interference of the U.S. government. To this day, they are still blocking researchers from accessing cannabis to study. Countless thousands have died suffering and millions more continue to be denied access to plant-based medications that could not only mitigate their misery, but also possibly even cure them.
Cannabis medications work so efficiently because of the endocannabinoid (EC) system, present in all humans and many animals as well. This system consists of a series of receptors that are configured only to accept cannabinoids, especially tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and cannabidiol (CBD). Not enough research has been done on the other ones, cannabinol (CBN) and cannabigerol (CBG) plus others, to know much about their mechanisms of effect.
This system, an integral part of our physiologies, was discovered in the mid-1990s by Israeli researcher Dr. Ralph Mechoulam who also identified THC as the main active ingredient in cannabis in the early 1960s. Israel has been one of the most progressive nations for cannabis research and currently has one of the most advanced medical marijuana programs in the world. They are international leaders in advanced greenhouse technology, routinely producing flowers with 20 percent or greater THC.
Dr. Mechoulam’s world-changing research discovered two main receptors, cannabinoid 1 (CB1) and cannabinoid 2 (CB2), that are keyed to both the endocannabinoids that our body naturally produces and phytocannabinoids (plant-based) like THC and CBD. Our bodies actually produce the ECs similar to how our body produces narcotic-like endorphins. Synthetic cannabinoids, like the ones found in Marinol, also fit the receptor sites but don’t work as efficiently as the natural ones.
This research barely created a stir when first published as the whole world was still wrapped up in drug war madness. A prominent scientist discovers that our bodies not only have receptor sites cued just for cannabinoids but that our bodies actually produce them internally. The next step was to figure out how this affects our body’s functioning.
CB1 receptors are primarily found in the brain, although they are also both present in the male and female reproductive organs. Current research shows that THC is specifically keyed to the CB1 site. Therefore it is responsible for the feeling of intoxication that is the most familiar aspect of cannabis. From a therapeutic standpoint, it’s most important effect is to modulate and moderate the perception of pain. For example, touching a finger to a hot stove sends an electrical impulse that goes from the finger to the brain. The brain replies, “ouch, hot” and the finger is pulled away.
THC moderates pain; this doesn’t mean we leave our finger on the stove, but that the intensity of the painful feeling is reduced when THC is present in the CB1 site. This mechanism of action is why THC-rich medicines are so prized by people with intense pain issues. Cannabis and narcotics are also co-agonists, which means that each of them magnifies the effect of the other. This allows people to take lower doses and still have it be effective. Additionally, CB1 receptors are not present in the part of the brain that regulates heart rate and respiration, so unlike narcotics, there is no lethal dosage threshold for THC, allowing someone to consume as much is needed for its palliative effects.
CB2 receptors are primarily found in the immune system with the highest concentration located in the spleen. There is some evidence that the receptors might also be in the micro parts of the brain’s basal ganglia, or nerve bundles. Again, a lack of comprehensive research has left many without the knowledge that should be widely available.
The CB2 receptors are keyed to CBD and works as an anti-inflammatory agent. The immune-boosting functions of CB2 are far less understood as research into CBD is just really beginning. It’s only been about five years since CBD re-emerged in the medical cannabis scene and was identified through Steephill Labs. The benefits of CBD-rich medicine, with its anti-spasmodic qualities, is one the most exciting and promising areas of cannabis medical research currently happening. One of the other effects of CBD is that it moderates the effects of THC. It actually knocks THC off the CB1 receptor, so if someone is experiencing THC intoxication, a strong dose of CBD can counteract those effects. The future of CBD-rich medicines is almost limitless. Indeed, we have just barely scratched the surface of planet cannabis.
THC and CBD are the two main cannabinoids that are focused on, however there are dozens and possibly hundreds more. Some of the ones that have been identified and studied include CBG, which binds to both CB1 as well as CB2 and is an antagonist to CB1, meaning that it moderates the effects of THC. Cannabichromene (CBC) is non-psychoactive and has both anti-inflammatory and analgesic properties. CBN occurs when THC degrades. For this reason, it is rarely seen in fresh cannabis and is only mildly psychoactive, having a mostly sleepy effect. Tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV) is another cannabinoid usually found in central Asian and southern African strains that also acts as a THC antagonist. There are more cannabinoids than can be listed here and they all have the potential to be as life changing as CBD is turning out to be.
The fact that there is a system in our body that produces cannabinoids, and is specifically designed to accept just them, should be overwhelming proof of cannabis’ efficacy as a medicine. From the pain-killing effects of THC to the anti-spasmodic and anti-inflammatory properties of CBD, we have just scratched the surface of a world of possibilities. People are waking up to the benefits of these medicines as more researchers are exploring the infinite possibilities inherent in this seemingly simple plant. Future generations will look back and wonder why it took so long to figure this out.



cof[/URL]


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2015)

I put some Malawi oil in a cup of Kona coffee once. I thought my heart was going to pound right out of my chest!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I put some Malawi oil in a cup of Kona coffee once. I thought my heart was going to pound right out of my chest!


I went out clubing many many moons ago, took a bunch of speed, E, then LSD with Oil hot knife shooters at the after party. And literally saw my heart pounding out of my chest! Pheeeeweeeee was I hallucinating,


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 10, 2015)

Found a pretty awesome spot to do some guerilla growing. Not going to be too attentive to the plants cuz they pretty much get auto watered in the richest looking soil ever and they are entirely hidden by ferns.

I have 2 plants there right now, i'm probably going to throw another 4-6 plants there.

Probably gonna yield me some free hash cash at end of season 

But I didnt harden off these plants so they might just die but who knows lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for that post COF, it's sad how little we know at this point as a direct result of a restricted research.



Went out in the sky today and WOW... As per usual pictures don't come close to the experience. Must have seen over 300 greenhouses in a rather short period of time, simply wild.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for that post COF, it's sad how little we know at this point as a direct result of a restricted research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is fucking great!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am back in the grove now boys


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 11, 2015)

Gotta love cali whodat! Except my County, I can't even have a plant outdoor, legally. The nor Cal counties must be in bed with pge.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2015)

Cool times whodat.....not my cuppa tea based on my increasing fear of heights which seems to double each year I get older. My wife does enjoy throwing herself out of planes that are in perfect working order for some reason!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2015)

hahah go big or go home. nice pics who! that last one of the whole mountain reminds me of a pic of the hills when moonshiners still smoke was all you could see.

that 2010 is lush Dr.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 11, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> *from the mj education series*
> 
> *Beginner’s Guide To The Endocannabinoid System — The Reason Our Bodies So Easily Process Cannabis*
> Photo by Jan Faukner.
> ...


Great post cof.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am back in the grove now boys
> View attachment 3437932


Picture perfect Doc.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey does anybody know if any rural swaziland composted humus is avalible?

I'd love to grow with some swazi soil..

Seems like an untapped business


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

The Malawi growers use ash as their only fertilizer. Any dark well-composted mulch should work well. I supplemented it with Mad Farmer MOAB PK to increase flower sites and trichome production. The Mulanje grown in the compost was the best plant I have ever grown.













Now I am growing Animal Cookies in my Worm Bin:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Malawi growers use ash as their only fertilizer. Any dark well-composted mulch should work well. I supplemented it with Mad Farmer MOAB PK to increase flower sites and trichome production. The Mulanje grown in the compost was the best plant I have ever grown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wish I could grow a plant 1/4 that size I post a buddate shortly to show you guys how my ghetto grow is going I need tips and things


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2015)

trying to get back to business after a few set backs.
Had some help from a couple of fairy drops.
Got some beans last week,
 
and a box of clones today.
  

also the s33ds I dropped when I got back home a couple of weeks ago are showing life ....

 

now to get me healthy and keep this run healthy also..
tnx guys....


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> trying to get back to business after a few set backs.
> Had some help from a couple of fairy drops.
> Got some beans last week,
> View attachment 3438234
> ...


A great big WELCOME BACK to Bob.   
Here's to a fast come back


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice one bob. 

Here's one of the Hotdogs.....
 
 
Peace. DST


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2015)

10 days in a 1ga from solo cup. Best part everyone I transplanted is like this!

I think my mix finally hit the sweet spot...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie went in the ground last night. Hoping that the sun comes out today so I can get a nice shot of the garden.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 11, 2015)

PCK


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> PCK
> View attachment 3438334


I've got a Tahoe OG x PCK and she is beautiful!


----------



## moondance (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow you guys and your pr on. damn auto correct lol, I can't wait to get beans going o wait I may have some sour k and blue something popping and some life star but don't tell the wife lol.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 11, 2015)

What's up 6?! I'm stressed as fuckall from work, but wanted to share some pron. Engineers Dream day 39 just starting to bulk up. Should be a killer plant come harvest time.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2015)

New kids on the block....


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What's up 6?! I'm stressed as fuckall from work, but wanted to share some pron. Engineers Dream day 39 just starting to bulk up. Should be a killer plant come harvest time.View attachment 3438447


Hell yes,very nice plant..



giggles26 said:


> New kids on the block....
> View attachment 3438474


Looking very fine giggs


----------



## budolskie (Jun 12, 2015)

Couple bud shots from.last neet 
 

That is what I thought was a dog from my seedy run a while back, 
But hasn't got that dog smell so god knows what's pollinated that run....

Still few pips from the same run im gona try a couple next run for a 3rd check


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 12, 2015)

That feel when you go to inoculate some jars and you didn't poke big enough holes for the syringe to fit through.... I really didn't anticipate that being a problem...

Back to the pressure cooker i guess


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

I was checking some LED lights out....400w for around 80-90 UK GBP? Sound about right peeps?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds cheap.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

'Cheap' sounds bad......
'Good price' sounds good....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't think @SomeGuy can build a DIY for that price just for the parts.

Does it have 3W or 5W diodes?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Animal Cookies in the sunshine:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Chemalope @ 28 days flower, the untopped version. I'm pretty impressed with my little creation so far  it stacks better, still smells funky but not disgusting and grows Hella fast


----------



## papapayne (Jun 12, 2015)

mmmm she looks citrus-ey looks like a big cola to


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Super citrusy  it's more towards a sour fruit like lemon lime or something, really hard to say right now but not orangy at all which is nice. The bud structure is Hella better than the tangilope pheno I had which is a great thing to see for sure


----------



## budolskie (Jun 12, 2015)

I swapped this for a bit smoke a while back and still don't seem to be able to get it to work, I tho I was getting a bargain but seems it was other way round haha
 

Doesn't seem.to be getting power but changed fuse on plug and socket is deffo live


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I don't think @SomeGuy can build a DIY for that price just for the parts.
> 
> Does it have 3W or 5W diodes?


I was only looking at 5w ones. I don't have the search I done previously but here is an ebay search with fairly similar results>
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.XLED+grow+lights.TRS0&_nkw=LED+grow+lights&_sacat=0


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

That looks like a pretty sweet fan controller budlowski, have you taken it apart and looked for a loose wire or something? Would be nice if ya can get it to work. Wish I could help ya with info to fix it, all I can think of is loose wires attached to the sockets on the controller where the fan plugs in to it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2015)

DST said:


> I was checking some LED lights out....400w for around 80-90 UK GBP? Sound about right peeps?


Depends on what companies lights they are, most of the decent ones seem to be priced a tad higher than that


----------



## moondance (Jun 12, 2015)

budolskie said:


> I swapped this for a bit smoke a while back and still don't seem to be able to get it to work, I tho I was getting a bargain but seems it was other way round haha
> View attachment 3438574
> 
> Doesn't seem.to be getting power but changed fuse on plug and socket is deffo live


Is it the timer function, does the timer tick!!!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2015)

DST said:


> I was only looking at 5w ones. I don't have the search I done previously but here is an ebay search with fairly similar results>
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.XLED grow lights.TRS0&_nkw=LED grow lights&_sacat=0


if it helps these were the ones ive been looking at

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-600W-LED-GROW-LIGHT-Hydro-5W-Chips-Lamps-Panel-Veg-Flowering-Plant-Lights-/191137173415

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-5W-LED-450W-LED-Grow-Light-Powerful-Than-400W-Veg-Flower-Plant-Panel-Lamp-/191599579005


----------



## moondance (Jun 12, 2015)

Good Morning 600 Club, wife complains I don't sleep, wife snores, rolls over on me, grabs me, pets me and things of that nature in her SLEEP, I wonder why the fuck I cant sleep LOL. Love her to death but shit let me sleep woman. Soon I can go back to midnights and I will chat with you all from over the pond and I can sleep while she goes to work. yup yup rambling of a tired man is all, off for some coffee and see what the day will bring in. I hope you all have a wonderful Friday and a relaxing weekend!!!!! Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 12, 2015)

@moondance it's not a timer it should just alow my fans to run on an idle speed when lights out to.keep the fresh air flowing and so outtake isn't running nosiey 24/7

Also have had a part seen no lose wires and when I try with terminal screwdriver it just doesn't seem to.have power where I would plug fans in and no light or noting on controller to indicate whether it's on or off


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

@papapayne this is the fcj, it's not a good example since it is in a #1 smart pot that's like 3/4 of a gallon, but it's turning out to be nice despite deficiency. Pretty frosty and smells crazy good! I'm almost giving it the A-OK so I'll let ya know within the next two weeks for cuts


----------



## moondance (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds like a burnt up wire. Looks new though.


----------



## moondance (Jun 12, 2015)

Like when a fuseable link blows in a car system.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if it helps these were the ones ive been looking at
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-600W-LED-GROW-LIGHT-Hydro-5W-Chips-Lamps-Panel-Veg-Flowering-Plant-Lights-/191137173415
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-5W-LED-450W-LED-Grow-Light-Powerful-Than-400W-Veg-Flower-Plant-Panel-Lamp-/191599579005


Cheers lad. Is this a rip off one then? Quite a big price difference.....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sales-Promotion-VIPAR-LED-Grow-Lights-300W-400W-Indoor-Hydro-Plant-Flower-Panel-/191445181173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item2c9305a2f5


----------



## budolskie (Jun 12, 2015)

It was brand new he said it never worked from when he bought it, I will get me m8 to have a look he's a electrician


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Cheers lad. Is this a rip off one then? Quite a big price difference.....
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sales-Promotion-VIPAR-LED-Grow-Lights-300W-400W-Indoor-Hydro-Plant-Flower-Panel-/191445181173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item2c9305a2f5


no they are the older design they are trying to clear as they keep blowing diodes, newer ones like the ones i posted with the LED clusters in circles are apparently a lot more durable an not prone to blowing, mate of mine is running a new 300W one currently iirc with no problems


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2015)

I read that the 5w were overcooked 3w and would have a short life-span.
I believe that Someguy was using Cob led's and I've been looking at these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reflector-400W-LED-Grow-Light-COB-Hydroponics-Full-Spectrum-Veg-Bloom-Lamp-Panel-/371327344133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5674d59e05
I have an area about 6' X 3' and am thinking of using two for more bloom area.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> no they are the older design they are trying to clear as they keep blowing diodes, newer ones like the ones i posted with the LED clusters in circles are apparently a lot more durable an not prone to blowing, mate of mine is running a new 300W one currently iirc with no problems


cheers lad. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 12, 2015)

@AlphaPhase 
I couldnt find the original episode where sub did it but he did it again in the newest weed nerd on u tube.
About 13:30 in he shakes it up.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2015)

Poooork shoulder for some pulled pork sandwiches  that light spot there is the meat pulling itself off the bone.


----------



## oragrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Blue Snowdog,
I salvaged this from bud rot. Curing now.
Probably cut a week early. The rest of the plant is doing well.
Keeping an eye out for nanners, found about 7 spots that had nanners, clipped them out.


----------



## oragrow (Jun 12, 2015)

budolskie said:


> I swapped this for a bit smoke a while back and still don't seem to be able to get it to work, I tho I was getting a bargain but seems it was other way round haha
> View attachment 3438574
> 
> Doesn't seem.to be getting power but changed fuse on plug and socket is deffo live


Hi,
Since this has a thermostat, maybe thermostat issues, try putting it on the lowest air temp.
Then see if the fans work?


----------



## oragrow (Jun 12, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Poooork shoulder for some pulled pork sandwiches  that light spot there is the meat pulling itself off the bone.
> 
> View attachment 3438766


Makes me hungry.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2015)

Been trimmin last couple days. I still hate it. I want to buy a trimmer so bad lmao.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Been trimmin last couple days. I still hate it. I want to buy a trimmer so bad lmao.


that's the very reason that I grow perpetual. I'd rather trim a few plants occasionally than spending days at it.


cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> that's the very reason that I grow perpetual. I'd rather trim a few plants occasionally than spending days at it.
> 
> 
> cof


i did the same until this spring i ended up traveling a lot so i took a few months off 
and now i am rebuilding that up again have plants almost ready to flower and some young clones 

now i just gotta pop some beans so when the clones flower i can have babies , teens and ready to flower clones  

the work load is much less at once in perpetual i don't like being too overwhelmed so it works for me 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 12, 2015)

DST said:


> I was checking some LED lights out....400w for around 80-90 UK GBP? Sound about right peeps?


how many bulbs of what wattage and then figure they run at about 50% so, if it says 300 watt for 100x 3 watt bulbs, they generally run at about 150 watt. Found Mars very good price.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Shishka, I didn't know sunroof doesn't smoke much anymore because of copd, when did that happen?! I love weed nerds


----------



## oragrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Question,
If my plants develop 'fox tailing' ,
Should I chop or wait?
No amber trichs yet.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

@DST - I asked 3 or 5 because if they are either one they are 2 year old tech. Get the COB based lights. Check out these threads and then get a smart computer friend to build them!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-cree-cxa3070-diy-thread.824364/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/thinking-of-a-new-light.822679/ (Greek Genius)

SomeGuy's build (This is what you want)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-light-vero-18-economy-light.842794/#post-10836499

Positivity, CaptainMorgan, StardustSailor, SomeGuy and a couple others are making some cutting edge lights for 400-800 USD.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Shishka, I didn't know sunroof doesn't smoke much anymore because of copd, when did that happen?! I love weed nerds


Not sure exactly but it sucks I would have met him and got a pic, but he doesnt go to cups anymore because of it. His wife was there but I wasnt comfortable enough to ask her.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

MzJill is super cool - you can ask her anything. She is a master grower.

@oragrow - First, you need to get an avatar! Second, plants look fine and need to go a week or two longer. Don't feed them any more N.

Triangle Baby #2




North Garden with Purple Haze and Cherry Pie in the dirt:




Onion Flower:



Gave the cats a bath. I need a doobie.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Woops, damn auto correct, sun roof lmao, subcool I meant but you knew that lol. That totally sucks though, mz Jill seems pretty cool too, crazy that they met on a grow website back in the day, so cool. Good dudes, I just wish he had other strains sometimes like og crosses, that should be a new seed line for him


shishkaboy said:


> Not sure exactly but it sucks I would have met him and got a pic, but he doesnt go to cups anymore because of it. His wife was there but I wasnt comfortable enough to ask her.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - I asked 3 or 5 because if they are either one they are 2 year old tech. Get the COB based lights. Check out these threads and then get a smart computer friend to build them!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-cree-cxa3070-diy-thread.824364/
> 
> ...


Not sure if I want to spend that on a light for veg....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2015)

DST said:


> cheers lad. Thanks for the heads up.


Area 51, twilight and Apache are the better/more expensive ones on the market, then next level down is those VIPAR`s/ mars hydro and all the other mid range chinese ones etc, also look for 5W diode LED`s not 3W if you want to flower with them

Also the lads in the LED section are doing some amazing things with DIY units so may be worth a look in there as well


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2015)

here is the 400w cob led 64-3w X 2
*Picture Information*















 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
*Details about Reflector 400W LED Grow Light COB Hydroponics Full Spectrum Veg Bloom Lamp Panel*
* USA Stock, UPS Shipping, Get it in 3- 5 Days! No Tax!!*
Reflector 400W LED Grow Light COB Hydroponics Full Spectrum Veg Bloom Lamp Panel



Price:
US $184.26
Free shipping
  




























Condition:
New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is applicable). Packaging should be the same as what is found in a retail store, unless the item is handmade or was packaged by the manufacturer in non-retail packaging, such as an unprinted box or plastic bag. See the seller's listing for full details. See all condition definitions*- opens in a new window or tab* ... Read more*about the condition*
Type: LED (Light Emiting Diode)
Chips Quality: 64pcs x3W MPN:
*Reflector& COB 400W*
Voltage: AC85- 265V Wattage: 400W
Lifespan: 50,000 hours Application: Hydroponics/indoor plants/commercial crops
Dimensions (L x W x H): 290x 175 x 83.5 mm Features: Good for plant growth/veg/flower/bloom/fruit stage
Certification: CE ROHS FCC UPC:
*123*
*






*


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hell yes at least 1 of the new cuts that I got have taken root! Got some real exciting shit in there


----------



## oragrow (Jun 12, 2015)

@Mohican 
Advice taken.
Thank you


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 12, 2015)

sup 6


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

Cheers for the replies guys. I am using a 400w to flower 1 Plemon at the moment. The mh was really warm in the cupboard (even with a 5inch extractor) I was running that first couple of weeks of flower. I got a 400w Osram son-t bulb to replace the mh and it seems to run cool as a cucumber....or maybe I was just use to the super warm mh. I don't mind vegging with a hps when the time is required (until I find the LED I want). My greenhouse is doing my veggin' just fine at the minute.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> sup 6


Chilling, getting ready to head to the mother in laws...

Boo hahah, time for some canna caps 

Just some random mother shots. Believe there is a Hells OG,Tahoe OG, moondawg, Heri surfer and a swamp wreck in there.
         
Need to get in there and rough those bitches up this weekend, off with their heads, probably bend some over too haha...

Have a great Friday 6!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Here are two COB LED lights @Greengenes707 built:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 12, 2015)

Greengenes kills it with the leds . Got some new babies popping up, blue og, Kushberry and hairy banana  since blue og and Kushberry are similar lineage, I'm looking forward to see which og x blueberry cross wins, would be nice if ones a keeper but that's tough nowadays


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> that's the very reason that I grow perpetual. I'd rather trim a few plants occasionally than spending days at it.
> 
> 
> cof


Oh I grow perpetual, every two months I got a shit ton of trimming lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> here is the 400w cob led 64-3w X 2
> *Picture Information*
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using an Apollo 392w Purple Sun, looks the exact same. I am using it in flower. Producing very dense buds. Actual draw is around 180w. Sits next to my 600w and produces just as dense of buds, just not as big. 

I plan on building a 400w actual draw COB light that will out perform my 600w, only thing is it'll cost around 600 to 700 to build. Will pay itself off after a few harvests but fk it's a decent amount to throw down haha.


----------



## oragrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Have a great weekend, enjoy life and of course growing.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

I touched the Animal Cookies today. The leaves are so sticky and it smells like sweet hash!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 12, 2015)

You can tell summer is here, posts are getting slow.
Anyway here's some baby porn.  Top to bottom: White Indica/ 9 Malana, from clone: Rude Dog, SW7, BMS/ Cindy99.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

I have one of those confused babies too:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I touched the Animal Cookies today. The leaves are so sticky and it smells like sweet hash!


I can't wait to try some animal cookies! I'm pretty excited bout the Sinmint cookies.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a joint of Platinum Cookies at the cup and it was very nice. Smelled sweet and clean and had a smooth hit and a strong head.

The leaves on the Animal Cookies look oily - no trichomes, just greasy. There are not even any pre-flowers on it yet and the leaves are making oil!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Tangerine haze x Med Man


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2015)

Morning/Evening folks. Waking and baking and watering and feeding.......have a great weekend.
DST


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 13, 2015)

It's Saturday, time to get up and moving, it's raining out so I can't mow the lawn
or do any outside work so I'll grab my bowl and go "work" in the grow room.lol


----------



## numberfour (Jun 13, 2015)

Alright guys, just finishing my first wake n bake of the week  ..todays mix is sliver kush / green crack / blueberry x exo / exo x holiday shit. Love mixing the strains up, some of the mix flavours are out of this world. 

Having a bit of a mare at moment, builders have not turned up to sort the roof out and my car has been in the garage. This means I am a few weeks behind flowering and have not been able to pass out the cuts I promised, and the tent is too full lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Yum - your mix is making me drool!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

@DST - Here is the @Greengenes707 LED light:

























It took me a while to find the post where he had these pictures. Veg and flower light.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2015)

Mo
I'm in the market for led's and need all the info I can get. What's the deal on Greengenes light.....Is it off the self or custom.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

He is starting a company. This is his first model.

His thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greengenes-garden.839682/

Page where he posted his light announcement:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greengenes-garden.839682/page-63#post-11606887

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Roots, roots make big fruits....
     
Day 9 under the dome and another 100% on them. Clone game strong....


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Roots, roots make big fruits....
> View attachment 3439511 View attachment 3439512 View attachment 3439513 View attachment 3439514 View attachment 3439515
> Day 9 under the dome and another 100% on them. Clone game strong....


wow , beautiful roots giggles

so prior to placing cuts in soil plugs with the dome, what do you recommend? 
dipped in cloning gel? apply aact? mycos? 
and heating pad or no by chance?

i haven't seen roots like that in nine days on any of my cuts I'd love to learn this technique!

could come in handy this season with all the new beans i have 

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> He is starting a company. This is his first model.
> 
> His thread:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greengenes-garden.839682/
> ...


Thanks Mo

It looks like they will be available the end of the month for about $700.

Grateful
I find that the root times are strain dependant.....some in 4 days and some take up to 3 weeks.


cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks Mo
> 
> It looks like they will be available the end of the month for about $700.
> 
> ...


very true I've heard of ridiculous quick strains rooting in 4 or 5 days
i wish i could make that happen for anything in the stable ! lol

in the past I've always ph'd the rockwool cubes, dip in cloning gel , and keep in dome with vents opened gradually and i get roots in 10 to 14 days usually unless i messed up something along the way

haven't tried soil plugs but i probably will soon rather than rockwool and ph up and down
as i want even clones to be all organic used to be mixed lol but I've since converted 
we shall see what method i end up landing on 

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks Mo
> 
> It looks like they will be available the end of the month for about $700.
> 
> ...


I've never had 1 take 3 weeks. Longest I've ever waited was 12 days. On average it's 7-9 days no matter the strain.

@Gratefulgrowin93 all I do is take all my cuts,cut at 45,place in cup of water for like 5 min, take out and recut new 45 and then into plugs. Then under the dome with like a 1/4" of water in the bottom. Oh I presoak all my plugs in a tea of EWC and molasses before placing the cuts in them. Works pretty damn well and can fit 60-70 cuts per tray.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

The first clones I ever tried were in rockwool and they took exactly 21 days!

Now I just put cuttings right in the dirt and they just keep on trucking!

Aloe, coconut water (with no preservatives except citric acid), and aspirin are all root accelerators.

There is also Roots Excelurator:


Apparently the Dutch have trouble with english grammar and spelling.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 13, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've never had 1 take 3 weeks. Longest I've ever waited was 12 days. On average it's 7-9 days no matter the strain.
> 
> @Gratefulgrowin93 all I do is take all my cuts,cut at 45,place in cup of water for like 5 min, take out and recut new 45 and then into plugs. Then under the dome with like a 1/4" of water in the bottom. Oh I presoak all my plugs in a tea of EWC and molasses before placing the cuts in them. Works pretty damn well and can fit 60-70 cuts per tray.


@giggles26 
thanks man i really appreciate the pointers !

ill try this out on my next cloning venture

I'm sure the ewc/molasses tea comes into play beneficials are awesome

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The first clones I ever tried were in rockwool and they took exactly 21 days!
> 
> Now I just put cuttings right in the dirt and they just keep on trucking!
> 
> ...


Yea I've used that shit but damn it's expensive. It's how all my buddies do it in CO when they clone in RW. The gold you can use clear through veg though and get some massive root balls.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

My hydro guy gives me free samples


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

@Mohican damn you lucky dog! Must be rough


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

I hardly ever use it any more. The Aero cloner @BobBitchen gifted me is a magic clone machine.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 13, 2015)

Hell yeah MO, aerocloners are the best. I thought I'd have some issues since it's hitting 100 degrees outside now and cloner Temps hit 90 and water pH like 8.1 lol, but still rocking 100% in 7 days, the only issue is having to throw away perfect cuts because I take extra just in case  I just hit 7 days flower with the glue tent, it's wierd because they are already budding, last batch took like 2 weeks to start budding. Must have had a light leak or something somewhere. 8 strains in flower, no herms (even with leaving the ceiling lights on twice in the first 2 weeks lol). Looks like it's smooth sailing for here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like my fan needs to be cleaned  ugh, things I only notice in pictures


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Right?!

I remember throwing away 10 lbs of Malawi flowers. 

That was weird. 

Having a giant compost pile of buds that most people would still smoke just sitting in my backyard!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Cloudy and cool here today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I hardly ever use it any more. The Aero cloner @BobBitchen gifted me is a magic clone machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't used it in forever, still getting same results. 9 days in plugs I'm super impressed, that's huge for me to be able to take 60 cuts and have at least 40+ rooted in 10 days. 

Oh jurple ended up yielding just shy of a qp, not bad for no training


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

How is the smoke?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 13, 2015)

Talk about having surplus MO lol! 

I just got a good look in the test tray and the blue lemon Thai is coming out not too shabby! It's more wide than tall, only topped 1x. How the hell s that possible for a Thai? Makes me happy none the less, perfect for a sog grow  My clue (gg4 x og) doesn't appear to be as good as the gg4, but we shall see what happens. All @30 days and no idea how long they are supposed to flower for except the glue 
Blt
  
Glue
 
Clue


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How is the smoke?


Smoke is absolutely amazing. It's like a jolly rancher with some sandalwood. Her sweetness carried the whole way through. Super smooth and super dense nugs. I've been training a clone to see what she really can do.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeti OG and The Destroyer....


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - Here is the @Greengenes707 LED light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a lot of post I can never see the pictures you post? Did I read they are starting at 700$? That's like not far of a Million $
Right, time to annoy my friend and tell him to make my LED net he keeps promising.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cloudy and cool here today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a

are the lil ones yellow because they are in spall pots?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2015)

Well week of 12/12 tomorrow for the 8x4 it will have been quick pick as 1 light came on and waiting for other to fire up
 

And quick pic the strawberry


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yum - your mix is making me *drool*!


lol, that's how I ended up after smoking it


----------



## moondance (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday Morning Boyz and Girlz of the 600 Club, how the hell are you all doing. 

I tried booking a hotel the other day, didn't read the fine print sucked to be me that day LOL, Priceline is not the best thing almost a year out from when your staying, there low rate constituted full payment, not what was advertised "pay when you stay" so had to cancel that whole debacle and still awaiting a charge back to my account. Figured out I can book the room on the hotels website and not get charged until I stay, but I am still waiting for the charge back just in case LOL.

Sour Kush x Deep Blue & Lifestar a couple of each have cracked and are in dirt now, Tangie's are a few days behind them. I should have some baby pictures for you all soon I hope, There being held at a friends house for me, but i am in charge of the care and feeding so I hope to have no issues this small run. I am going 12/12 from seed, hopefully get all girls then take some clones, and keep these going as moms down the road. That's the plan we shall see if it all works out as planned. I hope so never grew any of theses strains out so I am excited for the experience. If you all have any play time in on these 3 strains please let me know, any information is greatly appreciated Thanks. Well off to make the wifey happy, Peace, Be Safe, MD.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 14, 2015)

Full view of the big ones

Here's a GG#4 S1, the leaf wrinkle is strong with this one.


Got to go to work! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 14, 2015)

SKxDB


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2015)

Hotdog, Jumping Frog......
 
Peace and Hotdogs.
DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2015)

DST said:


> Hotdog, Jumping Frog......


What the fuck... that's a crazy video and crazy song to go with.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 14, 2015)

Haha! Right jig, I feel like I'm on acid and I've never taken acid :/ is this real life, is this going to last forever -_-


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2015)

@DST is there any blue pit pips for sale m8


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry to tell you AP. I slipped you some acid a bit earlier. LOL

But seriously... a friend of mine when we were 16 slipped me acid in my drunken sleep. He shook me awake and told me to stick out my tongue. Two other friends were there and said they couldn't believe he was doing that. I asked them why the fuck they didn't stop him. A couple hours later they couldn't find me in the house and I had somehow gotten to my car. I was only in my jeans, had taken off my shoes, socks, undershirt, t shirt, and sweater, and I was laying like Jesus, arms spread on the hood of my car, passed out. They got me up and walked me back to the bedroom to go back to sleep. I jolted up about 2 hours later and took off to drive back home. My mom was waiting up for me that night.  Good times.

Earlier in the night I had been so drunk I would cry if nobody was holding my hand. This was after they found me closed off in a closet with 2 - 40's of mickeys thinking I was drinking Mountain Dew. That was after about 7 shots of Tequila, a few shots of rum, a few of vodka, about 5 bongloads, and two chicks asking who made out better with their new tongue rings. FFS... no wonder I'm such a wreck sometimes. The amount of drinking and drugs I did at such a young age couldn't have helped.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy shit jig! I'd have died probably, I don't do well tripping, I've tried shrooms many times with a majority of the trips I felt awesome for 20% of the time and the other 80% thinking "this will never end". I'd have kicked someone's ass for slipping acid to someone unknowing, damn that's crazy! I'm with ya on drinking and drugs in the early ages, my body would shut down if I did the things now I did back then


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @DST is there any blue pit pips for sale m8


Not yet lad....soz


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2015)

Still going strong over here lol I dabble every now and then.

Plat GDP


Meriam berry


Unable to get das group shot uploaded 







....damn I want hotdogs I'm starving.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

@whodatnation look at those bitches explode under the sun! Think I'm gonna run a few outdoors this year.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2015)

@DST no worries m8 anything that not on the site for sale for me to collect for breeding


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks gigs


That hot dog song is stuck in my head now.

Here's the shot I was unable to upload for some reason.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 14, 2015)

Dog(fem) front left has hermied on a few lower branches. Do you guys usually chop them off or leave them for seeds ?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just leave them at this point nyc. Unless there is new pollen they will just finish forming and will form bud over them.

If there is nuts then I'd remove.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with induction lighting? I'm looking at the AgroMax
Agromax 400w Pure PAR Induction Grow Light
The latest innovation in Induction Grow Lights!
$670.00
it is dual spectrum


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2015)

DAT I think. Calling the Doctor Trichome, Doctor Amber Trichome please report to the club. haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

DAT uses the Sunsystem LEC 315 light. Same as @genuity I'm pretty sure. 

Some glue bout to get topped and some Starfighter...
 
 
And a few other new girls too...


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 14, 2015)

Tangilope @AlphaPhase how long did you take yours?
Did you get to finish it?
 

Uptown Funk 
straight up coffee, chemmy kush
 


Soul food
#7


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Does anyone have any experience with induction lighting? I'm looking at the AgroMax
> Agromax 400w Pure PAR Induction Grow Light
> The latest innovation in Induction Grow Lights!
> $670.00
> ...


@hyroot


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> DAT uses the Sunsystem LEC 315 light. Same as @genuity I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Some glue bout to get topped and some Starfighter...
> View attachment 3440226
> ...


I'll take the tops.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice shishka! I took mine at 9 weeks I believe, it was totally done at 9 wks. Really stoked to finish the chemalope, looks like it'll be an 8 to 9 weeker too


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'll take the tops.....


I've got all the fresh cuts yea want


----------



## hyroot (Jun 14, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Does anyone have any experience with induction lighting? I'm looking at the AgroMax
> Agromax 400w Pure PAR Induction Grow Light
> The latest innovation in Induction Grow Lights!
> $670.00
> ...


I've been using induction for almost 2 years. They kick ass. Still on the same bulbs. I run inda gros. Anything else is crap. None of the other companies put in the same.hardware and the same r&d.

If you go with induction. Go with inda gros only! The others can't compete. Inda gros are better quality, longevity and a 10 year full warranty . Best customer service anywhere too.

Dual spectrum induction bulbs are China direct low budget bulbs. The glass is very thin at the joints and not consistent. Tend to fail sooner then later.


----------



## moondance (Jun 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Tangilope @AlphaPhase how long did you take yours?
> Did you get to finish it?
> View attachment 3440239
> 
> ...


What up Brother! Looking mighty tasty there dude.


----------



## moondance (Jun 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> SKxDB
> View attachment 3440029 View attachment 3440030


Beautiful Thank you very much for posting those, nice job looks yummy.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 14, 2015)

moondance said:


> Beautiful Thank you very much for posting those, nice job looks yummy.


Top top top man it loved the training and smells awesome gets frosty too


----------



## moondance (Jun 14, 2015)

I got 2 beans that cracked so I am hoping for the best, sounds like a great plan since I have to limit plant numbers now. How is it feeding wise, heavy feeder, extra cal/mag on the side. Looks extra frosty too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> DAT I think. Calling the Doctor Trichome, Doctor Amber Trichome please report to the club. haha


im trying to find my way back , I got lost.



CENTRAL CASCADES Washington State


DOG BOWL.


Ah this was real nice.
all I got is a LEC Sunsytem Light that works real good .315 watt
PEACE CLUB 600 . STay high!!!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 14, 2015)

Enwhysea your SKDB looks much better than mine. mine was more leafy but similar buds. I didn't clone it off but i did manage to get 5 SKDB selfed seeds.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 14, 2015)

DAT. WOW! Beautiful landscape!


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 14, 2015)

moondance said:


> I got 2 beans that cracked so I am hoping for the best, sounds like a great plan since I have to limit plant numbers now. How is it feeding wise, heavy feeder, extra cal/mag on the side. Looks extra frosty too!


To be honest man all my plants get the same everything so I can't really say. It sure didn't show any deficiencies. Smells awesome though like hmmm...sweet cotton candy but with skunky undertones. Super sticky to the touch as well


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice shishka! I took mine at 9 weeks I believe, it was totally done at 9 wks. Really stoked to finish the chemalope, looks like it'll be an 8 to 9 weeker too


Here is one from now. 7.5 weeks
She is finishing fast
The smell is heavenly. Sweet citrus skunkiness on the vine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow DAT, that is breathtaking! My goodness I'm jelly

Shishka, hell yeah, another 10 days or so and she'll be good. All the hairs will receed and then it starts getting some small fox tails


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2015)

Gotta love a Blondie......


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2015)

Well all out of me cream and no harvest for a week


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2015)

Shite bud shot that was


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's my plemons.....last run down button Ben as well.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 15, 2015)

I have 8 plemon behind that front 4

Flowered straight out the cloner harvest due next weekend , also the next batch to go in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

down to my last crumb of the plemon too.


----------



## moondance (Jun 15, 2015)

Perfect thank you, that helps a ton.


Enwhysea said:


> To be honest man all my plants get the same everything so I can't really say. It sure didn't show any deficiencies. Smells awesome though like hmmm...sweet cotton candy but with skunky undertones. Super sticky to the touch as well


----------



## moondance (Jun 15, 2015)

Reminiscing Psycho Killer


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2015)

Good morning 600, time for another day of trimmin this 8ball. Needed some dark roast coffee first.




Stay Green!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well another rainy day so ill stay in and take cuts from the moms. Tora bora ready for more cuts


----------



## oragrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey, just a couple of pics of the Blue Snowdog (Snowdog BX1 x Blue Satellite 2.2 (Breeder Steve)).
I see the hair.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's a peice of meat I've never cooked before, beef Tri tip, apparently pretty popular out here in Cali, more of a giant steak but came out just fantastic real juicy and tender.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 15, 2015)

Pk x livers 

Qq x livers
 

Week to go


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

@whodatnation beef tri tips are huge out in my home state as well! Matter of fact I've got 3 of those in the freezer!

Makes me want to cook one now


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Pk x livers View attachment 3440786
> 
> Qq x livers
> View attachment 3440788
> ...


Looking great bud! I bet you're ready to harvest!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2015)

im hungry 
now
Who
DAT
Albertsons up here sells
them
They
are
AWESOME
especially with
sautéed onions
and mushrooms

don't bother with
These
Rolling Papers
they
SUCK


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2015)

another myth bites the dust

Legalising cannabis does NOT increase use of the drug in teenagers, study reveals

Scientists at Columbia University in New York found no evidence that passing laws to legalise marijuana for medical use in 23 states had any effect on the rate of teens using the drug.



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 15, 2015)

Fairy drop today she brought some 8ball kush.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 15, 2015)

Ghostrider og by @Aeroknow 
Shit is bomb.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2015)

Thought alot of you would like this. Saw it in my hydro shop the other day..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thought alot of you would like this. Saw it in my hydro shop the other day..
> View attachment 3441146


Yea man I tested version 1. They have gotten way better that's for sure! 

All my Colorado buddies use them all the time. They are pretty cool shit!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 15, 2015)

Whats up everybody!* I was wondering if some of you can could share the top 3 base nutrients you have tried and like the top 5 supplements you have all tried?* I'm curious as to what is working great for you all!. What you have found work awesome, best bloom boosters, best root inoculations, best synthetic line/organic line. Every day I have people coming in trying to perform the best at their passionate hobbies as they can, and i'm trying to make sure many of them are growing the best medicine they can for themselves.. *I have a few customers with cancer, a few customers in wheelchairs, and a few customers trying to make a living for themselves.* I would truly appreciate this information.

What you guys tell me is what i'm going to use myself and try to sell to people. We don't carry advanced nutrients or a few very obscure nutrient brands, but i'd love to hear about some of your experience with different nutrient lines. Synethetic or orgaic,* I honestly wanna know what has been working for you. *I will translate that information into helping other make the best meds they can for themselves in an illegal state. Because I understand they need it and I understand it makes them happy to preform their hobby/production to the best of their ability.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Whats up everybody! I was wondering if some of you can could share the top 3 base nutrients you have tried and like the top 5 supplements you have all tried? I'm curious as to what is working great for you all!
> 
> What you guys tell me is what i'm going to use myself and try to sell to people. We don't carry advanced nutrients or a few very obscure nutrient brands, but i'd love to hear about some of your experience with different nutrient lines. Synethetic or orgaic, I honestly wanna know what has been working for you


ROLS with teas, although I'm gonna change a few things and dive even further into the organic world.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> ROLS with teas, although I'm gonna change a few things and dive even further into the organic world.


Them bennies yo  The flavor and quality is where its at, but its not ideal for 100% of people because I deal with a lot of new growers on a daily basis. I deal with a few peopel who know more than me, and many many people who know less than me on a daily basis. Its literally my goal to help them all the best I can. I haven done a single up sell, i literally only care about these people do the best they can with what they can afford. Their budgets range form minimal to extreme. I generally try to help the people with the lower budgets because they are the ones who need the info more than anybody. *a $200 light setup can be a huge investment for some of my customers for example. And these are 55-60 year old dudes who seriously need these meds. Meanwhile I just bought a $750+ light setup. *(Simply conveying the budget difference between myself and people 2 1/2x older than me)

Specific products you have been impressed with helps a lot, if my store doesn't carry them i may bring them up to my manager to get them in the store and who knows how many people may end up growing with your suggestions!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 15, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Whats up everybody! I was wondering if some of you can could share the top 3 base nutrients you have tried and like the top 5 supplements you have all tried? I'm curious as to what is working great for you all!. What you have found work awesome, best bloom boosters, best root inoculations, best synthetic line/organic line. Every day I have people coming in trying to perform the best at their passionate hobbies as they can, and i'm trying to make sure many of them are growing the best medicine they can for themselves.. I have a few customers with cancer, a few customers in wheelchairs, and a few customers trying to make a living for themselves. I would truly appreciate this information.
> 
> What you guys tell me is what i'm going to use myself and try to sell to people. We don't carry advanced nutrients or a few very obscure nutrient brands, but i'd love to hear about some of your experience with different nutrient lines. Synethetic or orgaic, I honestly wanna know what has been working for you


Right now I've been using just the Hesi line for coir no salt buildup one nute base all
the way thru with PK boost and Power Clean (enzymes) they might not be "super" nutes
but they are very forgiving and I get respectable yields.
For benes I use MycoStim.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Them bennies yo  The flavor and quality is where its at, but its not ideal for 100% of people because I deal with a lot of new growers on a daily basis. I deal with a few peopel who know more than me, and many many people who know less than me on a daily basis. Its literally my goal to help them all the best I can. I haven done a single up sell, i literally only care about these people do the best they can with what they can afford.


It's pretty simple though. If you wanna dumb it way down grab a bag of organic dry fert and some organic medium and walah organic


----------



## budolskie (Jun 15, 2015)

Just woke up and about to bake up, also giggles yes harvest at weekend and dry for one after then my 8x4 should be 3 weeks into flower so only a 5 weeks wait in between them


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 15, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Whats up everybody! I was wondering if some of you can could share the top 3 base nutrients you have tried and like the top 5 supplements you have all tried? I'm curious as to what is working great for you all!. What you have found work awesome, best bloom boosters, best root inoculations, best synthetic line/organic line. Every day I have people coming in trying to perform the best at their passionate hobbies as they can, and i'm trying to make sure many of them are growing the best medicine they can for themselves.. I have a few customers with cancer, a few customers in wheelchairs, and a few customers trying to make a living for themselves. I would truly appreciate this information.
> 
> What you guys tell me is what i'm going to use myself and try to sell to people. We don't carry advanced nutrients or a few very obscure nutrient brands, but i'd love to hear about some of your experience with different nutrient lines. Synethetic or orgaic, I honestly wanna know what has been working for you. I will translate that information into helping other make the best meds they can for themselves in an illegal state. Because I understand they need it and I understand it makes them happy to preform their hobby/production to the best of their ability.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.



This would depend on your selected grow method , DWC , soil , organic , soil-less , etc.
Also , there are DIFFERENT MEDIUMS that growers prefer also besides nute lines.

There 2 part / 3 part systems that are easy to use ( Dyna Gro , Sensi , etc. )
The NPK ratio of the nute lines will also vary brand to brand. I've grown initial stages
at 5-5-5 , 1-1-1 and 1-3-2 (preferred ) but all growers have different choices so rating them will be a little tough.

Define what setup you would use primarily for growing , that would help narrow down some choices. You do NOT have to buy in into Multi bottle nutes to get good yields.
I have used Boosters , Bud Blood , bone meal but now keep things simple. Using the best genetics will get the best meds. What strains are you looking to use for meds ? This another important factor.

Check out Homebrewer link for a comparison grow : DynaGro vs. Advanced Nutrients.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/dyna-gro-vs-advanced-nutrients-connoisseur-ak47-grow.429438/

May help keep money in some pockets .......


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> This would depend on your selected grow method , DWC , soil , organic , soil-less , etc.
> Also , there are DIFFERENT MEDIUMS that growers prefer also besides nute lines.
> 
> There 2 part / 3 part systems that are easy to use ( Dyna Gro , Sensi , etc. )
> ...


I'm quite familiar with all hydroponic and soil nutrient lines, and what their strenghts and weaknesses in both settings, Just wondering what you have personally had success with. People are gonna grow the genetics they have, and i understand genetics plays a massive role. Just wondering what specific nute lines/supplements have impressed you


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> This would depend on your selected grow method , DWC , soil , organic , soil-less , etc.
> Also , there are DIFFERENT MEDIUMS that growers prefer also besides nute lines.
> 
> There 2 part / 3 part systems that are easy to use ( Dyna Gro , Sensi , etc. )
> ...


http://howtogrowmarijuana.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/NPK-fertilizer-ratio.gif

I do really appreciate their feeding schedule though, although we don't carry that line. While I understand their is no "perfect" PH level, they give very specific PH levels their feeding which is an easy concept to convey to many growers


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

What works best is a good base nute with zero supplements. The theory being.. All base notes should have everything in them for proper plant growth. Technaflora, GH and dyna series work well. Any supplements other than sulfur and silica are a waste imo. But as always, that's my opinion.. But I grow dank shit usually better than those that use those supplements


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> What works best is a good base nute with zero supplements. The theory being.. All base notes should have everything in them for proper plant growth. Technaflora, GH and dyna series work well. Any supplements other than sulfur and silica are a waste imo. But as always, that's my opinion.. But I grow dank shit usually better than those that use those supplements


From what I understand there is about 17 +/- 1 or 2 elements that are critical to plant growth. On top of that there are many many supplements people use. Some supplements are purely the product of marketing genius, but some I have read nothing but rave reviews about. Base nutrients generally cover what your plant "needs;" But some suppliments cover other things your plants might "want/" I think a lot of supplements are a waste of money, but I think some arent.

Thoughts?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

Supplements like silica, I think are a great thing. Also, aminos, imo, are great, from my personal experience, but aminos aren't necessarily going to make a better smoking product or yield any greater. They just seem to help the plant in a small way to grow a bit more healthy, but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra money as I haven't found any extraordinary results. I suppose the only supplements I'd recommend are silica and Epsom salts. Honestly, these supplements are great. If you want to experiment, aminos would be a suggestion, but it's not something I can say works or doesn't. I did see overall health benefit (I think) but no yield increase or anything

Stay away from final week sweeteners and pk boosts.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2015)

I use a brand called Bio Nova, pretty much the only nute I have ever bought. It's their Supersoil mix. Fairly low organic nute as expected but a good one imo. I also make teas and amend my own soil. Bui for brands I would say it's well priced and does a great job. It's Dutch though so not sure if it's made it's way outside of NL.....


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Supplements like silica, I think are a great thing. Also, aminos, imo, are great, from my personal experience, but aminos aren't necessarily going to make a better smoking product or yield any greater. They just seem to help the plant in a small way to grow a bit more healthy, but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra money as I haven't found any extraordinary results. I suppose the only supplements I'd recommend are silica and Epsom salts. Honestly, these supplements are great. If you want to experiment, aminos would be a suggestion, but it's not something I can say works or doesn't. I did see overall health benefit (I think) but no yield increase or anything
> 
> Stay away from final week sweeteners and pk boosts.


What are your opinons on epsom salts vs some calmag or something like that? I agree on the silica, probably one of the suppliments i've seen some of the fastest/ strongest results with. Stalks as hard as a 15 year old seeing titties for the first time imo.

Thanks for the info on aminos, if you could elaborate on your experience with them though I would appreciate it!



DST said:


> I use a brand called Bio Nova, pretty much the only nute I have ever bought. It's their Supersoil mix. Fairly low organic nute as expected but a good one imo. I also make teas *and amend my own soil. *Bui for brands I would say it's well priced and does a great job. It's Dutch though so not sure if it's made it's way outside of NL.....


\

What soil do you use and what do you amend it with might I ask?


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> What are your opinons on epsom salts vs some calmag or something like that? I agree on the silica, probably one of the suppliments i've seen some of the fastest/ strongest results with. Stalks as hard as a 15 year old seeing titties for the first time imo.
> 
> Thanks for the info on aminos, if you could elaborate on your experience with them though I would appreciate it!
> 
> ...


A combo of a Dutch producer (mainly perlite and coco), my own compost, and organic soil from my garden centre. I then re-use my soil and add a composters (enzyms) then I add dried connifer nutrients and a lawn treatment (which is basically calcium, magnesium and a few other things). All bought from a general garden centre.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2015)

The 8x4 filling out lovely after a week 12/12


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2015)

Question I forgot, when's best to swap an mh with a hps


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2015)

I've always used Dutch masters notes and they have done well for me.

Two things I think everyone who grows in hydro should use is some brand of silica, and Dutch masters Zone. It keeps the Rez and the roots happy.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2015)

Like Gigs said before. ROLS and teas, it's all you need. Don't buy anymore bottled nutes!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 16, 2015)

All I use is Fox Farms
It is what it is.
I never used cal mag or silica. But I think my ph up is silicate?
I dunno but there are a few folks that have tasted some of my gear in here.
I think once you get your groove, it wont matter too much with brand of nutes you are using.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2015)

I do hydro,organic,inorganic,space jam,....ect 

When I'm growing with bottles in soil/soilless...I'm all fox farm...wholly mackerel & kelp me kelp you & big bloom.

If I'm growing just soilless,it's fox farm grow big & tiger bloom & open sesame & beast bloom

In my organic pots,I use coots mix,grokashi & extreme tea compost brew.

When I space jam,I space jam......


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2015)

Dolomite lime is high in cal/mg and the plants like it. I add it to my compost.

My soil mix is a good, locally produced potting soil to which I add vermiculite, peat and compost rejuvenator (by Ladybug). I occasionally feed Natural Guard for tomatoes and vegatables 4-5-5..
I re-use the soil and just freshen it up with the peat and compost.


cof


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2015)

My soil is ProMix HP with the microrizea stuff, I use Kelp juice water with aloe until I see a few good sized leaves and they get potted to 1 gallons. Then Jacks Classic 20,20,20 when they bigger into veg, Cal/mag every other water. Flower - Max Sea - 3,20,20 + molasses, cal/mag that's mine for indoors. Outdoors is totally organic, shit ton of Snakes, and worm castings, compost, no tilling, lasagna gardening 18 years strong!!!!


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Question I forgot, when's best to swap an mh with a hps


For veg or Flower


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2015)

Skunk Wrecked Widows day 2 above ground.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

Morning club 6,how bout a lil Moondawg to start the day....
 
Man veg is so boring, oh well gonna fill the shit out of the rooms. Pack that shit to the gills


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2015)

What's the best way to safely store seeds for long periods of time?

I recently started up some BB gear, but I won't be using near what I bought, let alone all the freebies I received. I just don't have the room.

I've heard of different methods but I don't want to risk just trying something and losing my beans before I heard from some experience.


----------



## superloud (Jun 16, 2015)

I. have a 1000wat hps i turned it down to 600do to temps being in 90s. is 600wats enough for 6 plants in a 8sqft area


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2015)

superloud said:


> I. have a 1000wat hps i turned it down to 600do to temps being in 90s. is 600wats enough for 6 plants in a 8sqft area


A 600 is good for 16sqft so I think you're plenty good.


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2015)

I store mine in a sealed waterproof container and try to keep them cooler than room temp, usually not though lol.



AllDayToker said:


> What's the best way to safely store seeds for long periods of time?
> 
> I recently started up some BB gear, but I won't be using near what I bought, let alone all the freebies I received. I just don't have the room.
> 
> I've heard of different methods but I don't want to risk just trying something and losing my beans before I heard from some experience.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> I store mine in a sealed waterproof container and try to keep them cooler than room temp, usually not though lol.


How long after you have stored them have you used seeds and they still germd/sprouted alright.

I'm talking possibly a year or two, maybe longer.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

never chew a pickle with a lil slap and tickle!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

does anyone
have suggestions
to get dry soil to absorb water quickly.
Its taking too much time for the soil to absorb the water
water just runs right off the top and plants are on a slope


----------



## superloud (Jun 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> A 600 is good for 16sqft so I think you're plenty good.


Sweet thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2015)

I have mine in small plastic bags in a Tupperware type container in the refrigerator. Keep them dark and cool.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does anyone
> have suggestions
> to get dry soil to absorb water quickly.
> Its taking too much time for the soil to absorb the water
> water just runs right off the top and plants are on a slope


You can lightly till the soil to break it up....it appears to be compacted.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2015)

I just store my seeds in a box.......The box is in a hermetically sealed room with temperature and humidity control as well as oxygen and various other monitors running 24 hours. As well as the crew of fully trained Oompaloompas who turn each seed separately after 1 hour to ensure they don't get bed sores. 

Actually. The box is just sitting in the corner of my office


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> You can lightly till the soil to break it up....it appears to be compacted.
> 
> 
> cof


I put the dried out pot in a bucket and then water. The run of goes into bucket and the soil will soak that up in no time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

would it be best to transplant them into a pot ? im worried when I leave for a week in Mid July when they will be getting bigger they will dry out faster then leaving them in the ground.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2015)

I would leave them in the ground.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Whats up everybody!* I was wondering if some of you can could share the top 3 base nutrients you have tried and like the top 5 supplements you have all tried?* I'm curious as to what is working great for you all!. What you have found work awesome, best bloom boosters, best root inoculations, best synthetic line/organic line. Every day I have people coming in trying to perform the best at their passionate hobbies as they can, and i'm trying to make sure many of them are growing the best medicine they can for themselves.. *I have a few customers with cancer, a few customers in wheelchairs, and a few customers trying to make a living for themselves.* I would truly appreciate this information.
> 
> What you guys tell me is what i'm going to use myself and try to sell to people. We don't carry advanced nutrients or a few very obscure nutrient brands, but i'd love to hear about some of your experience with different nutrient lines. Synethetic or orgaic,* I honestly wanna know what has been working for you. *I will translate that information into helping other make the best meds they can for themselves in an illegal state. Because I understand they need it and I understand it makes them happy to preform their hobby/production to the best of their ability.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


YES! I fuckin found It for you man!
it took me a fuckin hour. searching old threads and shit
I completely forgot THE BEST bloom booster I ever used
gonna go get it again real soon!
HAMMERHEAD is the fuckin BOMB Baby!!






and so is BOTANICARe cal mag.. the BEST
flora nova bloom kicks ass..
all the other shit I threw out..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does anyone
> have suggestions
> to get dry soil to absorb water quickly.
> Its taking too much time for the soil to absorb the water
> water just runs right off the top and plants are on a slope


hmmm my first thought would be to find a pen sized diameter stick(sterile obviously) and poke SEVERAL holes into the soil base, slow methodical pours will drench the soil in my experiance. Always be a happy thrower of vermiculite when your mixing soils imho, helps alot. Sometimes something as simple as a tiny trough dug in the middle and letting water sit and absorb overtime can work also. hope this helps.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2015)

You can mound dirt around the plant making a bowl of sorts, that will help trap water there long enough for it to soak in. Scratch up the soil surface too like cof said.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

thank you for the suggestions.
the vermiculite sounds great and poking and moving the soil around are great ideas.

yes I tried the mound with dirt thing but on a slope it breaks eventually, just like at the beach making sand castles.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Whats up everybody!* I was wondering if some of you can could share the top 3 base nutrients you have tried and like the top 5 supplements you have all tried?* I'm curious as to what is working great for you all!. What you have found work awesome, best bloom boosters, best root inoculations, best synthetic line/organic line. Every day I have people coming in trying to perform the best at their passionate hobbies as they can, and i'm trying to make sure many of them are growing the best medicine they can for themselves.. *I have a few customers with cancer, a few customers in wheelchairs, and a few customers trying to make a living for themselves.* I would truly appreciate this information.
> 
> What you guys tell me is what i'm going to use myself and try to sell to people. We don't carry advanced nutrients or a few very obscure nutrient brands, but i'd love to hear about some of your experience with different nutrient lines. Synethetic or orgaic,* I honestly wanna know what has been working for you. *I will translate that information into helping other make the best meds they can for themselves in an illegal state. Because I understand they need it and I understand it makes them happy to preform their hobby/production to the best of their ability.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


I sound like a Jacks Citrus FeED whore, but it's just too damn easy. 1 nute from start to finish. I do add some Dyna Gro Pretekt every feed, and Epsom salts when needed. unless I delve full into organics, this is what I am sticking with for the foreseeable future.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2015)

@moondance for flower they are 8 days into 12/12 and still have the 2 400 mh on them, just wondering when to swap a bulb for a hps or should I swap both bulbs most previous runs have been 1 mh and 1 hps for flower


----------



## Figgy (Jun 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> What's the best way to safely store seeds for long periods of time?
> 
> I recently started up some BB gear, but I won't be using near what I bought, let alone all the freebies I received. I just don't have the room.
> 
> I've heard of different methods but I don't want to risk just trying something and losing my beans before I heard from some experience.


I separate strains, place them in tiny ziplock bags with a little rice, vacuum seal them, place that in an envelope, then that goes in the back of the freezer.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 16, 2015)

i would xplant and water the day before you leave


----------



## Figgy (Jun 16, 2015)

So I finally had the chance to let a couple friends try out some of my smoke (they do not know I grow, and the only reason this opportunity came up was b/c work sent me out of state for this week 30 mins from where they live). This is the first time I've let true pothead friends try my stuff out. I think, like most of us, that we take some pride in our growing, and that we consider our weed to be above average. So last night I head over to a buddies house to just chill, and brought over a couple grams.

So I break out the bag with some of my Fruit Punch (cured for about 3 months now and DANK), and cut the vacuum bag open. "Dude, this is some dank shit" are the first words I hear. Then "This looks like you rolled it in sugar" is said. So I'm feeling pretty good about my work, and watch my buddy pack a bowl. He's rubbing his fingers together and looking at me like WTF?! 20 minutes later we are all stupid high, and I'm getting the best compliments on this smoke. Sativas don't usually show up with the crowd I have and still smoke with. So these two characters are just cheezing it up big time, and are too happy to be high and functional. Next thing you know both are asking me to get some if it for them. It felt good to get the approval of those you know who actually know good weed!

I just wanted to share. Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> So I finally had the chance to let a couple friends try out some of my smoke (they do not know I grow, and the only reason this opportunity came up was b/c work sent me out of state for this week 30 mins from where they live). This is the first time I've let true pothead friends try my stuff out. I think, like most of us, that we take some pride in our growing, and that we consider our weed to be above average. So last night I head over to a buddies house to just chill, and brought over a couple grams.
> 
> So I break out the bag with some of my Fruit Punch (cured for about 3 months now and DANK), and cut the vacuum bag open. "Dude, this is some dank shit" are the first words I hear. Then "This looks like you rolled it in sugar" is said. So I'm feeling pretty good about my work, and watch my buddy pack a bowl. He's rubbing his fingers together and looking at me like WTF?! 20 minutes later we are all stupid high, and I'm getting the best compliments on this smoke. Sativas don't usually show up with the crowd I have and still smoke with. So these two characters are just cheezing it up big time, and are too happy to be high and functional. Next thing you know both are asking me to get some if it for them. It felt good to get the approval of those you know who actually know good weed!
> 
> I just wanted to share. Hope everyone is having a good week!


Every time someone tries my smoke that I grew but they don't know I grew it I always get great compliments. Always get at least one person to say it's the best they ever had lol I've had the pleasure of smoking top notch flowers but a lot of people haven't so when they get a chance to sample mines they love it. Just like you said we take pride in what we grow so we try to get the best out of it and lots of stuff that's floating around in the streets isn't even close to the stuff we grow so I love it when people actually get to experience and enjoy connoisseur type strains and flowers grown and cured the right way. I always say it but it's nothing like smoking properly grown and cured bud


----------



## ghb (Jun 16, 2015)

now your only problem is keeping enough for yourself lol, i have that exact problem and can't say no to friends 

it's nice to bring others pleasure, i don't know if i could keep a straight face when presenting my weed to somebody whilst pretending i didn't grow it.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> now your only problem is keeping enough for yourself lol, i have that exact problem and can't say no to friends
> 
> it's nice to bring others pleasure, i don't know if i could keep a straight face when presenting my weed to somebody whilst pretending i didn't grow it.



Same as me haha more there more u smoke. Specially when jars are full also there nothing better then the compliments of your home grown and can imagine 
them being a lot better when u breed a strain and they smoke haha,


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm liking Epsom over calmag since I use tap water and there's plenty of calcium in it. The Epsom is magnesium sulfate, which is magnesium and sulfur at about 60/40 ratio. Works great since some plants can be mag whores, so you can feed mag with out unneeded calcium that's in calmag. The fulvic and humic acids really seem to work well for over all lant heath, but this is just what I've noticed when using it. Itcould have been a fluke, but the plants seemed more lush



GemuGrows said:


> What are your opinons on epsom salts vs some calmag or something like that? I agree on the silica, probably one of the suppliments i've seen some of the fastest/ strongest results with. Stalks as hard as a 15 year old seeing titties for the first time imo.
> 
> Thanks for the info on aminos, if you could elaborate on your experience with them though I would appreciate it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Figgy (Jun 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> now your only problem is keeping enough for yourself lol, i have that exact problem and can't say no to friends
> 
> it's nice to bring others pleasure, i don't know if i could keep a straight face when presenting my weed to somebody whilst pretending i didn't grow it.


I've been really good about keeping my growing quiet. I told all my friends that I have a good local hookup. It is hard to not brag a little, but it's just not worth more people knowing. Yesterday was just the first time I've had people who know good smoke give me those compliments.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> now your only problem is keeping enough for yourself lol, i have that exact problem and can't say no to friends
> 
> it's nice to bring others pleasure, i don't know if i could keep a straight face when presenting my weed to somebody whilst pretending i didn't grow it.


That's the problem I'm having. Can't say no to friends and family and there's a couple that know I grow and they will only smoke what I grow unless it's close to what I grow. It's hard for me to say no and I've pretty much gave out over half my last harvest. I know I'll have plenty more and when I don't they look out for me too so I can't say no.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I've been really good about keeping my growing quiet. I told all my friends that I have a good local hookup. It is hard to not brag a little, but it's just not worth more people knowing. Yesterday was just the first time I've had people who know good smoke give me those compliments.


Need to get yea some of this cannabiogen destroyer if you like sativas  shit will send yea to the moon and the shatter from it. Holy fuck bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2015)

@budolskie I'd leave the MH up for the first 2 weeks at least. Then switch to the HPS when they start getting a bit fat. And I like to use the MH the last 10 days or so before cutting it.

Just found the skin of a 4 foot snake in the yard. Exciting times.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

yeah I know that feeling when peeps smoke your homegrown and then they want it all.
happened to me only once with my Casey Jones.
I made like 2000 bucks in a week after that one.

so I went out and bought another couple tents and half way through the grow had to tear down and give them all away because of a RAT!

The last grow I had was infected with pm and the weed sucks and I have been told so and its not a good feeling ..

I will rebound one day..

so I went to Lowes to pick up some vermiculite.
But is was too expensive
I got some bricks
then I got more bricks
and threw on a trellis for the toms
this should stop the soil from running down the lawn


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> How long after you have stored them have you used seeds and they still germd/sprouted alright.
> 
> I'm talking possibly a year or two, maybe longer.


10 years and counting.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2015)

Jig

When they are thin they are usually non-poisonous. The exception is the coral snake which are found in tropical locations.

DAT

That'll work. The soil next to the tree is compacted and settled.


cof


----------



## ghb (Jun 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> @budolskie I'd leave the MH up for the first 2 weeks at least. Then switch to the HPS when they start getting a bit fat. And I like to use the MH the last 10 days or so before cutting it.
> 
> Just found the skin of a 4 foot snake in the yard. Exciting times.
> 
> View attachment 3441469









fill it with green and light that shit up!


edit: also lol at metric only tape measure, you should have said that snake is a ten footer!


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @moondance for flower they are 8 days into 12/12 and still have the 2 400 mh on them, just wondering when to swap a bulb for a hps or should I swap both bulbs most previous runs have been 1 mh and 1 hps for flower





jigfresh said:


> @budolskie I'd leave the MH up for the first 2 weeks at least. Then switch to the HPS when they start getting a bit fat. And I like to use the MH the last 10 days or so before cutting it.
> 
> Just found the skin of a 4 foot snake in the yard. Exciting times.
> 
> View attachment 3441469


I do Jigfresh's way when I switch them, right now were doing hps for the veg through flower of this little run.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

I just found out why the strain is nam3d Casey Jones. It was the name of the driver from the worst train wreck. And it's a train wreck cross. Then I figured out what the song Casey Jones by grateful dead was about 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah I know that feeling when peeps smoke your homegrown and then they want it all.
> happened to me only once with my Casey Jones.
> I made like 2000 bucks in a week after that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 16, 2015)

I love me some Casey Jones

That's one strain I haven't enjoyed in years, I'd say 6yrs maybe.

Anybody got a cut of it?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does anyone
> have suggestions
> to get dry soil to absorb water quickly.
> Its taking too much time for the soil to absorb the water
> water just runs right off the top and plants are on a slope


Add some Yucca extract. Nearly all of the soul synthetics/roots organic nutrients have Yucca. They have some really great general suppliments you can add to any nute regiment. They also all have like humics and a ton of other awesome stuff.

Yucca is a desert plant, watering with its extract will make water not bead up on surfaces and instead flow smoothly, it should help your soil absorb the water better. It will also make your plants more resistant to hotter temps and less water.

Also thank you all for sharing the nutes that impressed you, i took time to search up and read about every single one I was unfamiliar with


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been using yucca extract for the first time seems good, use it as a wetting agent in foliars too.

Kelp4less.com has a wide veritie goodies and free shipping.
I got a good bit from them for this year-
Enzyme powder
Mycorrhizae and Inoculants
Silica Powder
B Vitamin Complex
Fulvic and Humic Blend
Yucca Extract
Soluble Kelp
Amino Acids


Everything is in a dry soluble form,,, no more paying for water in bottled nutes  actually in my soil grows haven't used a bottled nute in close to 10 years.


----------



## moondance (Jun 16, 2015)

I got seeds for Casey Jones Senile.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

Casey Jones is a classic.
I have a few of these seeds left.





This is the Best I ever did... CASEY JONES!
I grew this indoors in a 4 by 4, R/O water, FLora Nova Bloom, Can Mag biotanicare. that's it.
I kept my temps stable with cold running A/C during a decent monsoon season in Tucson AZ.
Free Electric as well. Good Times.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Casey Jones is a classic.
> I have a few of these seeds left.


Damn man plant of plants, what did you yield off that fine lady?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I love me some Casey Jones
> 
> That's one strain I haven't enjoyed in years, I'd say 6yrs maybe.
> 
> Anybody got a cut of it?


I've got Purple Jones(Casey jones x purple urkle)  she's a beast!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2015)

Best plant I ever grew was a Casey Jones too. I got something like 10 oz off mine.

EDIT: As cool as it was, it doesn't compare to that beauty DAT.


----------



## herbganji (Jun 16, 2015)

Blue dream on right, head cheese on left. Flipping to flower tomorrow. One love all.

Yummy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Damn man plant of plants, what did you yield off that fine lady?


I was floored when I discovered I yielded over a REMARKABLE ONE POUND! off that beauty.
It might have been the thunder and lightning of those MAD MONsoons that awoke the beast.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
The Thunder was so loud I had to wear ear plugs.
The lightning was so close my hair stood up.

thank jig thats a nice compliment. im glad the snake isn't poisonous. 

the small retaining wall for the toms completed.
I set the stones for the lavender by the Western Cedar tree
where Ghosface is buried, RIP.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was floored when I discovered I yielded over a REMARKABLE ONE POUND! off that beauty.
> It might have been the thunder and lightning of those MAD MONsoons that awoke the beast.
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> The Thunder was so loud I had to wear ear plugs.
> ...


Damn man I reiterate, plant of plants!

I've still yet to grow a plant that has really really impressed me. But I have a few of them vegging right now so 

I've always produced killer smoke, its just really tough for me to impress myself

Also i smoke maybe once a week at most (only when my anorexia/chronic nausea cause me too much energy loss I smoke so I can eat a bunch) so other people smoke almost everything I grow. But everybody always loves my shit; it really is about the best around 

I'm heavily addicted to growing it, but smoking it just makes me stuck in any negative mood should something happen while i'm stoned. Not worth it to me, but I love growing the plant


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Damn man I reiterate, plant of plants!
> 
> I've still yet to grow a plant that has really really impressed me. But I have a few of them vegging right now so
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever been in a negative mood while stoned. Not even if something bad happens. 

Smoke yea a pure sativa and I guarantee yea will smile ear to ear


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I don't think I've ever been in a negative mood while stoned. Not even if something bad happens.
> 
> Smoke yea a pure sativa and I guarantee yea will smile ear to ear


I wish ): I've tried everything. I'm sure there will be many years of my life where I am a consistent toker, but as somebody who is about to get into college selling my product as opposed to smoking it will literally pay for my education to keep away from using drugs myself.

I've been to too many parties where even 1-3 hits has been enough to make me feel anti social and annoying; its just time for a little break. I'm down from 1.5-2g a day smoker for almost 2 years, for me there are just more important things than using it right now. Most of my strains are heavy sativas; I used to harvest some of them early for the super head high they provided and they were great meds for a long time. These days i'm happy enough to where I don't need the meds for mental reasons; only occasional physical ones.

I'm far to addicted to growing weed though. Seriously even more addicted than I was to heroin (I ended up having to go through withdrawal) :O I don't feel like myself if I don't have plants 

I just drink some alcohol and smoke some cigs, which is down from using a ton of stimulants and opiates and benzos and tripping like 45 times on 7-8 different things in a year(last year). I'm 21 and the first time I used weed or any drug other than alcohol was when I was about 19 1/2. I harvested my first crop 11 months after taking my first toke because using weed was one of the best things I had introduced to my life at the time, and i'm the type of person that likes to know as much as I possibly can about the things I love.

I have more important things on my plate right now than being high  Although, i'm one of the few people needs it to be that way. I love being around people on drugs it relaxes me; I just can't be using them myself

Edit: I do appreciate 100% of my drug use. From weed to LSD to mescaline to dmt to heroin and 25c and 25i and some stuff that to this day I can't imagine what I took, because I learned incredibly important lessons from each one; and I had to learn many of those lessons the hard way. But I did my time with the hard ones and its time to focus on building myself into the strongest person I possibly can, and using drugs does not align with that for my ambitions


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I wish ): I've tried everything. I'm sure there will be many years of my life where I am a consistent toker, but as somebody who is about to get into college selling my product as opposed to smoking it will literally pay for my education to keep away from using drugs myself.
> 
> I've been to too many parties where even 1-3 hits has been enough to make me feel anti social and annoying; its just time for a little break. I'm down from 1.5-2g a day smoker for almost 2 years, for me there are just more important things than using it right now. Most of my strains are heavy sativas; I used to harvest some of them early for the super head high they provided and they were great meds for a long time. These days i'm happy enough to where I don't need the meds for mental reasons; only occasional physical ones.
> 
> ...


And that's great dude! Glad you're on the right track but remember cannabis isn't a drug  but I was talking a 100% sativa like the destroyer. I'm not trying to sound like you need to smoke or anything just offering suggestions. Be safe selling though, distribution charges are no fun and all your college will disappear. 

Enjoy you're life now and be thankful you're not still out doing dumb shit and that you're young. Wish I would of figured it out at a young age too, but instead I was out there doing dumb shit all the time. Can't count how many times I OD or thought I wasn't going to wake up the next morning. Now I have to smoke everyday for pain from the abuse I put my body through and my wife needs it as well to keep attacks under control. 

Best of luck to yea brotha and if yea ever need anything just ask!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> And that's great dude! Glad you're on the right track *but remember cannabis isn't a drug*  but I was talking a 100% sativa like the destroyer. I'm not trying to sound like you need to smoke or anything just offering suggestions. Be safe selling though, distribution charges are no fun and all your college will disappear.
> 
> Enjoy you're life now and be thankful you're not still out doing dumb shit and that you're young. Wish I would of figured it out at a young age too, but instead I was out there doing dumb shit all the time. Can't count how many times I OD or thought I wasn't going to wake up the next morning. Now I have to smoke everyday for pain from the abuse I put my body through and my wife needs it as well to keep attacks under control.
> 
> Best of luck to yea brotha and if yea ever need anything just ask!


XD its funny. I nearly specified in my post that I don't see cannabis as a "drug." 

Honestly though I adore sativas. I'd love to grow some crazy landrace sativas that would be fun as hell. I'm not an indica guy, sativa all the freaking way.

My seed stock started with 25 random seeds I got from one of the highest paid growers in colorado's personal seed stock, they were all fem but they all hermied. What i'm growing now is the random crosses between those that I have isolated. Most of them lean heavy as hell sativa and its honestly been so much fun growing them out!

I'd love to get my hands on some killer sativa genetics that don't herm though, i'm confident enough in my abilies to clone out the bomb phenos/genetics I would find in those strains.

Honestly if somebody would be willing to let me road trip for or send me some seeds/clones, I would be pumped as hell. I'd literally drive 3000 miles for the genetics (But i've already road tripped 18,000 miles in the last 3 years, its my favorite way to travel).
^Anybody can feel free to shoot me a PM about that last part  Those genetics would be enjoyed by very many tokers and artists 

Edit: Theres nothing fun about literally thinking you are going to die from the drugs you took, i've literally written goodbye/apology notes including what specifics on what drugs I took during some of my "highs...".


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> XD its funny. I nearly specified in my post that I don't see cannabis as a "drug."
> 
> Honestly though I adore sativas. I'd love to grow some crazy landrace sativas that would be fun as hell. I'm not an indica guy, sativa all the freaking way.
> 
> ...


Get at me dude and I can help you out.

Oh I know you didn't say cannabis was a drug. Just was saying  

I've got the destroyer by cannabiogen. Look it up and see if it interests yea bro.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Get at me dude and I can help you out.
> 
> Oh I know you didn't say cannabis was a drug. Just was saying
> 
> I've got the destroyer by cannabiogen. Look it up and see if it interests yea bro.


I'd definitely be down and i'll definitely check it out!

Maybe I could hit up a few of you 600w broskis on a single road trip 

18,000 miles, and I havent been pulled over a single time


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I'd definitely be down and i'll definitely check it out!
> 
> Maybe I could hit up a few of you 600w broskis on a single road trip
> 
> 18,000 miles, and I havent been pulled over a single time


Sounds good bro. She's super fast and vigorous so getting cuts wouldn't take long. 

Think I'm gonna run a few of them outdoors this year. Prob end up like 12-15 tall


----------



## sixspeedv (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Casey Jones is a classic.
> I have a few of these seeds left.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice plant buddy. Phoenix native here!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 16, 2015)

moondance said:


> I got seeds for Casey Jones Senile.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey my 600 brothers and sisters just wanted to post the show girl under a 600 at day 13 in this photo of flower 100% perlite grow shes going to be a monster 
*Delicious Seeds - Black Russian*
https://www.rollitup.org/t/dirtynerd-hso-blue-dream-ds-black-russian.858377/page-27


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey my 600 brothers and sisters just wanted to post the show girl under a 600 at day 13 in this photo of flower 100% perlite grow shes going to be a monster
> *Delicious Seeds - Black Russian*
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dirtynerd-hso-blue-dream-ds-black-russian.858377/page-27
> 
> View attachment 3441742 View attachment 3441743


God damn that thing is massive! How long have you been training that beast?!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> God damn that thing is massive! How long have you been training that beast?!


She was in veg for 8 weeks - 2 weeks under t5 then 2 weeks under 250W - 4 weeks under 400W now flowering under 600W 

So 2 months of veg now 9 weeks of flower well 7 weeks left from today she is a beast growing in recirculating 100% perlite the growth rate is great was a lot faster then my girls in coco looking forward to see how this one pans out


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

Clue (jedi Kush x gorilla glue #4) 
She's started slow and was removed from the mama tray but I think she may finish out nicely and surprise me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 16, 2015)

That thing is a monster dirtynerd! Love the stalk on her, appears staking is not going to be needed lol


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That thing is a monster dirtynerd! Love the stalk on her, appears staking is not going to be needed lol


Thanks bro yeah shes a big bottom girl going to need a saw to cut her down


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2015)

So just found out my Death Valley Cheese cut is the cherry cheesecake cut that's know for its monster yields and cherry flavor. It's the Colorado clone only cut, this has got me excited!!!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 17, 2015)

I think the greatest Sativa I have had the pleasure to smoke was the very
first influx of Colombian Gold in '71 not for the volume of the stone but the high
with clarity. Maybe it just comes down to being young but I lost the years from
'71-'75 to that weed, hell when it vanished I found out I was married and starting
a family!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd love to be able to grow sativas but they get just so damn tall, flower times are ridiculous. The most sativa leaning plants I have going now are the headbangers and I love it but I might not be able to grow it again because it gets so tall  I flowered this at like 8 or 10" with only like 2 week veg time. It roots up Hella nice and would be a keeper if I had 11' ceilings, she's probably got another 7 or 8 weeks flower left


----------



## moondance (Jun 17, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey my 600 brothers and sisters just wanted to post the show girl under a 600 at day 13 in this photo of flower 100% perlite grow shes going to be a monster
> *Delicious Seeds - Black Russian*
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dirtynerd-hso-blue-dream-ds-black-russian.858377/page-27
> 
> View attachment 3441742 View attachment 3441743


Now that's a DAMN SSBBW right there nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (Jun 17, 2015)

Good Fuckin Morning 600 Club, Beautiful day out. Baby pic, Skunk Wrecked Widows


----------



## moondance (Jun 17, 2015)

What's a good price on a light mover guys and galls? Looking into one for the next run a few months out at least so I am just looking in to them but I know a good deal of you have direct experience with them, any preferences or features to look for? Thanks in advance for any help, trying to do a 4 x 8 with one bulb going side to side. Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 17, 2015)

Looking for any info on these babies
I am guessing 
green crack x ("fire og x the white" x "lvpk x alien tech")
Not sure if they are regs or fems.
Is this even possible as regs?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 17, 2015)

morning 6.. had to pull all my plants inside luckily they all are in pots .. except 2 but they should be fine.. tropical storm coming through...


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 17, 2015)

Ordered a bunch of new seeds. i've already got enough strains but i wanted to get these strains while they were on my mind:

BC Blueberry x 3
TGA 9 Pound Hammer x 3
BC Bud Depot SoCal Master Kush x 3
HSO Blue Dream x 2
RP OG #18
RP Silver Kush


Testing Jillybean, Blue Bubba, Bubblegum, Mango, Pineapple Express and Deep Blues x Livers at the moment. Hoping to find 5 keepers to add to my 3 keepers (Lemon OG, Sour Diesel, and C99)


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 17, 2015)

340 watts


C99, Sour Diesel, Jillybean, Lemon OG (middle), Blue Bubba (bottom left and right (2 different phenos))

Temps = ambient = 72-80
Humidity = 40-60%

Vegged under 2 bulb T8 fixtures with warm bulbs


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 17, 2015)

@BeastGrow 
How is the Log?
More 18 or more LS?
I have an 18 leaner.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @BeastGrow
> How is the Log?
> More 18 or more LS?
> I have an 18 leaner.


I can smoke the Lemon OG all day everyday it is such good flavor and nice OG kush high to it. I would say more OG 18 leaning. it is more lemon flavor (better flavor) and less yielding but also faster finishing than the 18


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

This hash looks mighty similar to a little Debbie star crunch


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This hash looks mighty similar to a little Debbie star crunch
> View attachment 3442275


What's your method?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Sometimes I throw buds in a jar of water and put it in the freezer, let it freeze into a block of ice, take it out and let it thaw and then run the water through bags or sometimes I just hand stir using the traditional method. I just got a washing machine but I haven't played with that too much. I just like to play around with methods though so I'm always doing different things


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

This stuff presses out to look just as clear and amber as the best bho shatter, it's such a nice concentrate


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry this is entirely off topic, but I think this is one of the funniest conceptual pictures I have seen in my life.
 
^Literally the reason I don't eat popcorn


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sometimes I throw buds in a jar of water and put it in the freezer, let it freeze into a block of ice, take it out and let it thaw and then run the water through bags or sometimes I just hand stir using the traditional method. I just got a washing machine but I haven't played with that too much. I just like to play around with methods though so I'm always doing different things


Oh so its bubble hash then? It looks kind of gooey/wet looking, but chunky like crumble, its making me curious haha.

I use to do butane. I've been doing qwiso for a little while now though, get nice clear amber shatter everytime.

Thinking about going solventless, since I've never really made hash/oil without using some sort of chemical to extract.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Yup yup, it's bubble. It's been curing about a month or so now, super gooey! I used to like qwiso but lately it's been hurting my lungs  bubble hash is super easy, the key to getting bubble at the same quality as crumble is slow gentle agitation and avoid heavy agitation that gets plant matter in the hash. My yields aren't incredible but the hash s so pure the decreased yields are worth it. And you can always re-run the trim after you collect the full melt and get the leftover hash for edibles and things


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's a little snake made from a similar hash I made a couple months ago


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yup yup, it's bubble. It's been curing about a month or so now, super gooey! I used to like qwiso but lately it's been hurting my lungs  bubble hash is super easy, the key to getting bubble at the same quality as crumble is slow gentle agitation and avoid heavy agitation that gets plant matter in the hash. My yields aren't incredible but the hash s so pure the decreased yields are worth it. And you can always re-run the trim after you collect the full melt and get the leftover hash for edibles and things


Yeah dabs are pretty rough, especially someone like me that already coughs a ton. Stupid asthma lmao.

Well it seems like I need to get some bags, and possibly one of those wash machines.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's a little snake made from a similar hash I made a couple months ago View attachment 3442284


Damn that does look super nice. If I can get that product using no solvent, that would be perfect.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh man, I hear ya, I used to have asthma but it went way quite a few years ago but my lungs are funky still, they hurt if I take certain dabs and now I have a deviated septum so I really hate coughing because sometimes it's hard to breath it of my nose so I feel like I'm gonna suffocate lol. Real bad allergies too, so I gotta stay away from things that make me cough a lot  I definitely recommend bubble hash for sure, it's a lot more smooth on the lungs , for me at least


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man, I hear ya, I used to have asthma but it went way quite a few years ago but my lungs are funky still, they hurt if I take certain dabs and now I have a deviated septum so I really hate coughing because sometimes it's hard to breath it of my nose so I feel like I'm gonna suffocate lol. Real bad allergies too, so I gotta stay away from things that make me cough a lot  I definitely recommend bubble hash for sure, it's a lot more smooth on the lungs , for me at least


I have asthma. At times when I as out of albuteral I would sit down and comfortably smoke a bowl and it would relax my windpipes.

I have used cannabis on several occasions to calm my asthma (in my experience)

That being said when I toke all day every day for days on end, my asthma gets terrible. But when I don't use much cannabis, it is a incredible asthma cure


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 17, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I have asthma. At times when I as out of albuteral I would sit down and comfortably smoke a bowl and it would relax my windpipes.
> 
> I have used cannabis on several occasions to calm my asthma (in my experience)
> 
> That being said when I toke all day every day for days on end, my asthma gets terrible. But when I don't use much cannabis, it is a incredible asthma cure


its good cannabis can still be of help to you friend even with lung and breathing issues 

good luck i wish you well brother 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man, I hear ya, I used to have asthma but it went way quite a few years ago but my lungs are funky still, they hurt if I take certain dabs and now I have a deviated septum so I really hate coughing because sometimes it's hard to breath it of my nose so I feel like I'm gonna suffocate lol. Real bad allergies too, so I gotta stay away from things that make me cough a lot  I definitely recommend bubble hash for sure, it's a lot more smooth on the lungs , for me at least


So what kind of yields you get of that good top quality?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lil Heri Surfer for a nice day at the lake....


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks great Alpha. Very similar to the look of the 73-160micron I get from my dog.
Today I made some water ice bubble hash...etc, I might have well just stuck my thumb up my ass. Holy crap it was from an early harvested fireball that had to be taken down due to mold (I never had any moldy bud in this). I froze it fresh and when I ran it today the water was instantly green...never a good sign. And then the yield and what was in the bags was just embarrassingly awful. Ah well...i got me some plenty more normal trim I diddly do.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Yields are 100% strain dependant, but anywhere from 5%-15%. Using buds the yields are less due to crappie surface area for the trichs to fall off, using trim the yields go way up believe it or not. A total % of all the quality of hash from a run combined can be upwards of 35% or even more. I hear ya about the asthma, back when I had it, smoking also helped me. Could be why it's gone now, I'm not sure lol. It just disappeared and I haven't needed my albuteral in more than 5 years. I kind of just forgot I had asthma and the attacks went way. I also cut down on cigarettes and then eventually quit cigs, so that probably helped too



AllDayToker said:


> So what kind of yields you get of that good top quality?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks brother! I've had crappie runs of hash too, it happens, wierd shit can happen leaving us scratching our heads wondering where things went wrong lol, especially making bho, I made my first bho oil like 10 years ago before knowing about the info and safety we know now, that shit was so gross man lol



DST said:


> Looks great Alpha. Very similar to the look of the 73-160micron I get from my dog.
> Today I made some water ice bubble hash...etc, I might have well just stuck my thumb up my ass. Holy crap it was from an early harvested fireball that had to be taken down due to mold (I never had any moldy bud in this). I froze it fresh and when I ran it today the water was instantly green...never a good sign. And then the yield and what was in the bags was just embarrassingly awful. Ah well...i got me some plenty more normal trim I diddly do.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw a closed loop butane system that recovered all of the gas and left a clean product that didn't require vacuuming.....It was on CNN's High Profits.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 17, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I saw a closed loop butane system that recovered all of the gas and left a clean product that didn't require vacuuming.....It was on CNN's High Profits.
> 
> 
> cof


#Sanjay Gupta


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I saw a closed loop butane system that recovered all of the gas and left a clean product that didn't require vacuuming.....It was on CNN's High Profits.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah I saw that too, wonder how much those systems run ya.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2015)

I estimated around $10,000.....but that's just a wag-wild ass guess.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

My buddy has this one, it's a terpinator and it's about 2000, but they make bigger ones that are 5k and even more. Closed loop ftw!!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> *it's a terpinator*



Lmfao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Lmfao


Gotta love the names of mj gear nowadays  lol!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 17, 2015)

A nug from my last harvest: Unknown herm genetics I accidentally made myself, still dank as hell. Edit:* I named this strain "First lady."* its the first plant/12 of I trimmed from this batch of random test seeds, and its seriously resy as hell.

  
^Some plants I have vegging. Berry white, White OG bagseeds, unkown bush i'm bondaging but seems pretty awesome, I put its two sisters outside but I think i'm going to finish this one inside. And I have a few of my own strains growing out.

I have 2 plants in jars, 2 plants drying, and 8 plants nearing ready to harvest, and I have 9 plants vegging right now, but I don't think i'll flower them all indoor. Probably just going to pick the strongest ones to flower after a few weeks here


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice GemuGrows, that Bush is gonna be a monster! What's your take on herm plants? I don't really buy the whole theory really. I mean, all female plants have the genetics to herm if you think about it. All female plants can pollinate themselves, so I think the only problem is some female plants just herm easier than others due to a unknown stress. I don't think that the plant just does it on its own, I think it's just an environmental thing. Perhaps growing strains in a location that the strain genetics are not used to. Could be something as easy as too high rh or temp causing the plant to herm, but when all environment factors are OK for that particular strain, I bet it would flower out just fine. Just my 2 cents, what's everyone else's guess on reason plants herm?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice GemuGrows, that Bush is gonna be a monster! What's your take on herm plants? I don't really buy the whole theory really. I mean, all female plants have the genetics to herm if you think about it. All female plants can pollinate themselves, so I think the only problem is some female plants just herm easier than others due to a unknown stress. I don't think that the plant just does it on its own, I think it's just an environmental thing. Perhaps growing strains in a location that the strain genetics are not used to. Could be something as easy as too high rh or temp causing the plant to herm, but when all environment factors are OK for that particular strain, I bet it would flower out just fine. Just my 2 cents, what's everyone else's guess on reason plants herm?


Unfortunately for me like 95% of my plants have hermed; but I know its genetic and not up to my skill.

I've still literally produced among the best smoke in my state with the herms, and it adds to my seed stalk and lets me continue growing out strains I have been more impressed with.

IMO (and I literally have no facts to back this up), is that a plant that has been pollinated has a few more cannabanoids/chemicals than a plant that has not been pollinated. I imagine that would be because the plant now has to produce seeds and therefore produces a slightly larger cannabanoid profile; that being said I would prefer to grow sensi.

My first grow all hermed and I felt horrible about it because all my non bagseeds hermed, but i've been growing "female" seeds from those plants with great results; but its also one of my only opportunities to up my seed stock. And I would say maybe some of my herm problems are from stress, but my first grow I had 6 bomb herm females, and 2 bagseed females; my bomb herm genetics did and have each hermed each time, but those 2 bagseeds did not herm at all. I probably had some environment issues, but i'm very confident the hermaphrodite is in the genetics of these plants; but I still love growing them out.

They still literally produce some of the best smoke around even though they hermed, but I would prefer they don't herm but they do so I deal with it cuz they are still insane.

Just my 0.02; some day i'll get genetics that don't have the issue, but at this point i'm still comfortable with growing what I have as they are incrediby unique strains


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2015)

The truth and da purple jones. Shit should be called space jam lol....
  
And what the hell some destroyer...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 17, 2015)

Right on bro, most of the best strains tend to show male flowers for a lot of people, most clone only strains are from a plant that happened to herm, so it definitely isn't a quality issue  if stressed too much, or even a little, all plants will herm, that's my reasoning behind my thought on herms. It's wierd because I've never had anything herm, and my environment isn't perfect by any means, but I've grown out plants that have hermed for others that didn't herm for me so I'm like wth is going on lol. I can make any plant herm just by letting them flower for too long, but I've never come across anything that's hermed early in flower. My friend said his friend has strains that won't herm for him at all, but he grows outside, but all those strains for his indoor grow hermed. Just something to think about. I've been thinking a lot about it and can only come up with indoor environment causing the herms. We may think our indoor conditions are good, but maybe a particular plant just needs highly elevated co2 levels to not herm, or something along those lines. Which would mean it just herms under not so dialed in environments (even if things seem perfect indoor, outdoor there are many factors we cant have indoor)


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2015)

some dry ice hash


about 45 days old


fresh....as in about 3 hours old




cof


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on bro, most of the best strains tend to show male flowers for a lot of people, most clone only strains are from a plant that happened to herm, so it definitely isn't a quality issue  if stressed too much, or even a little, all plants will herm, that's my reasoning behind my thought on herms. It's wierd because I've never had anything herm, and my environment isn't perfect by any means, but I've grown out plants that have hermed for others that didn't herm for me so I'm like wth is going on lol. I can make any plant herm just by letting them flower for too long, but I've never come across anything that's hermed early in flower. My friend said his friend has strains that won't herm for him at all, but he grows outside, but all those strains for his indoor grow hermed. Just something to think about. I've been thinking a lot about it and can only come up with indoor environment causing the herms. We may think our indoor conditions are good, but maybe a particular plant just needs highly elevated co2 levels to not herm, or something along those lines. Which would mean it just herms under not so dialed in environments (even if things seem perfect indoor, outdoor there are many factors we cant have indoor)


@AlphaPhase very true, I've noticed the same after a few seasons of running the same strains indoor and out, and clone vs seedling mommas

some didn't herm on me that gave everyone in my area trouble, but then I've had problems with some clone only strains herming from light leaks and minor stresses my fault of course being new to indoor at the time 

I've had mixed results from seed if i let some girls go too long they hermed no matter what

nearly a perpetual i wish it was haha I'm working on that this run 


good luck
@GemuGrows

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2015)

Well started chopping the lemons even tho 2 days earlier then planned but out of cream and fuck buying dirt weed round the doors 

Flowered straight out cloner for 54 days


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2015)

The place I get my glass tubes from has a close loop system for 1.5k euros. The systems run up to around 35k for the big mofos.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

@Joedank care to share the pic of our mutual friend setup for us? He has a very nice setup and produces some very nice meds.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on bro, most of the best strains tend to show male flowers for a lot of people, most clone only strains are from a plant that happened to herm, so it definitely isn't a quality issue  if stressed too much, or even a little, all plants will herm, that's my reasoning behind my thought on herms. It's wierd because I've never had anything herm, and my environment isn't perfect by any means, but I've grown out plants that have hermed for others that didn't herm for me so I'm like wth is going on lol. I can make any plant herm just by letting them flower for too long, but I've never come across anything that's hermed early in flower. My friend said his friend has strains that won't herm for him at all, but he grows outside, but all those strains for his indoor grow hermed. Just something to think about. I've been thinking a lot about it and can only come up with indoor environment causing the herms. We may think our indoor conditions are good, but maybe a particular plant just needs highly elevated co2 levels to not herm, or something along those lines. Which would mean it just herms under not so dialed in environments (even if things seem perfect indoor, outdoor there are many factors we cant have indoor)


There is a difference between a hermaphrodite and a plant that is left to the point of self seeding.
A herm. will grow many male flowers in clusters around the base of the node, all over the plant
starting at the top naturally those are the oldest buds the plant that self seeds will grow single
male "pecker" in the bud not at the base so it only has a very limited pollination range and will
only form a very few seeds in that bud, these seeds won't herm when germinated, a seed that
comes from a hermaphrodite has a strong likelihood of producing a hermaphrodite. But all will
be female no matter which way they're formed.
I think I've explained it right.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well started chopping the lemons even tho 2 days earlier then planned but out of cream and fuck buying dirt weed round the doors View attachment 3442607
> 
> Flowered straight out cloner for 54 days


When do you start seeing some colour lad?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> There is a difference between a hermaphrodite and a plant that is left to the point of self seeding.
> A herm. will grow many male flowers in clusters around the base of the node, all over the plant
> starting at the top naturally those are the oldest buds the plant that self seeds will grow single
> male "pecker" in the bud not at the base so it only has a very limited pollination range and will
> ...


I harvested a plant yesteraday that over night turned all purple and grew dicks everywhere.

I can tolerate a few dicks on a herm, but this plant was too much. I think this was an OG kush./lemon skunk/something else cross, and I wanted to let it grow another 3 weeks or so to stack up, but this plant literally had too many dicks even for a herm grower (as I am).

These genetics smell insane, but I just couldnt grow out a herm this heavy. Even the plant I harvested that was full of dicks was one of the strongest citrus smelling plants i've ever seen; I might grow out a few seeds. That being said, it was very dank, but not quite the dankest plants I grew. If it pollonated some of my danker plants i'd love to cross that lemon ass citrus plant with my other plants; it would probably make insane genetics (That will herm..).

I can't imagine growing herms for more than another 2-3 harvests, but i'm having a lot of fun with these fucks i'm growing these days

But I do grow almost all herms and I genreally tolerate themm cuz its all I've got atm


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2015)

@DST around 5 weeks I would say but only in the dark I notice mine as the leaves all stay green, it's the lower bits that u see the purple in


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

Need to decide who's staying and who's going outside....


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Need to decide who's staying and who's going outside....
> View attachment 3442611 View attachment 3442612 View attachment 3442613 View attachment 3442614 View attachment 3442615


Damn man those ladies look happy. Inside or outside, i'm sure you will produce fine product!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I harvested a plant yesteraday that over night turned all purple and grew dicks everywhere.
> 
> I can tolerate a few dicks on a herm, but this plant was too much. I think this was an OG kush./lemon skunk/something else cross, and I wanted to let it grow another 3 weeks or so to stack up, but this plant literally had too many dicks even for a herm grower (as I am).
> 
> ...


Kush's have a tendency to herm imo they should be destroyed as soon as they are found
if breeding but even tho they have a plethora of seeds if you are just smoking it or making
meds from it it can be fine product unfortunately people today expect seedless weed.
It seems you have a real "hot" plant I wouldn't save any seeds from it.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Kush's have a tendency to herm imo they should be destroyed as soon as they are found
> if breeding but even tho they have a plethora of seeds if you are just smoking it or making
> meds from it it can be fine product unfortunately people today expect seedless weed.
> It seems you have a real "hot" plant I wouldn't save any seeds from it.


Oh trust me, i'd rather grow full sensi.

But right this moment I don't' have the genetics available, but i'm sure I will soon 

On top of that, i've invested so far about $800 into my growspace, and i'll invest another probably $800 in a week (and thats with a 35% discount), so I will have nearly a perfect environment to bring these sensi ladies into the world


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2015)

@ cof, nice looking hash. 
@Giggles, tough choices man.
@GemuGrows, order some feminized seeds that aren't kush dominant
and you should get away from herms.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @ cof, nice looking hash.
> @Giggles, tough choices man.
> @GemuGrows, order some feminized seeds that aren't kush dominant
> and you should get away from herms.


Yep yep the time will come.

I might road trip some of you buddies for genetics, i'd love to spread them around my state!

But if that doesn't end up being an option, i'll probably just order some. I still have more to learn; and I can learn that with herm genetics (although as i've said, id genuinetly rather grow sensi).

But I know a few people grow the seeds I grow, and therefore I can proliferate this incredible plant.

That being said, what seed companies do you guys trust?






But I wanna grow sensi lmao...


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yep yep the time will come.
> 
> I might road trip some of you buddies for genetics, i'd love to spread them around my state!
> 
> ...


Ceres, Sweet Seeds, Flying Dutchman, Bomb. There are many but the thing to look for
is the genetics. 
I wish BB had more fems than just dog but they are breeder friendly and I understand
where they are coming from.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2015)

Saying that d there's pics on here from 7th June u just see it on the tops lovely once trimmed tho


----------



## SlowPoke710 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey 6, just here with an update as I can't sleep  

The thin mints is getting super frosty


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Saying that d there's pics on here from 7th June u just see it on the tops lovely once trimmed tho


I have been checking with a scope and nothing colourful yet, although it has that look about it.

Ok, the Dutch are cracking down on growing and being pains in the arseholes about coffeeshops. But their social policies obviously do some good
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/06/26/netherlands-prisons-close--lack-of-criminals-_n_3503721.html


----------



## Joedank (Jun 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @Joedank care to share the pic of our mutual friend setup for us? He has a very nice setup and produces some very nice meds.


as requested: terrp MkIV . without dewaxing sleeve . (he uses 1&2 lbs dewaxer colums)
View attachment 3437202


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2015)

crikey that's a complex looking lamp


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo Giggles what do you veg with? MH?


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> crikey that's a complex looking lamp


If you rub it in the right place magical things happen.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 18, 2015)

@DST that thing looks crazy man I'm sure you can make some killer concentrates out of that beast ! lol

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm making some wax in a thermos flask tonight. None of yer new fangled breaking bad business in my house. Not even purging *gasps* haha

I'm not smoking the stuff though.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

Lmao. I just noticed its been probably a year and a half since I last checked out a seed website. I was just shopping around them and its like damn, last time I was peeping around these sites I didnt know what the heck I was looking at lol.

I was trying seed websites for my first seed stock, but couldnt find anywhere I was confidant in ordering from so I guess I kinda blocked them from my head forever. I'll probably grow these hems 1 last time before getting other seeds. By the time I have better genetics I will be a far far better grower


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> as requested: terrp MkIV . without dewaxing sleeve . (he uses 1&2 lbs dewaxer colums)
> View attachment 3437202


Thanks bro! How's your cannatonic x dubking looking?



BeastGrow said:


> Yo Giggles what do you veg with? MH?


Yea, well kinda the spectrum is right around 3500 so it's right in the middle, has blue and reds in it.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks bro! How's your cannatonic x dubking looking?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, well kinda the spectrum is right around 3500 so it's right in the middle, has blue and reds in it.


So what is your light setup? 3500k spectrum. what type of light is it and what is the wattage? i'm just curious because I like your style and want to see want to see if it is a viable option for myself.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> So what is your light setup? 3500k spectrum. what type of light is it and what is the wattage? i'm just curious because I like your style and want to see want to see if it is a viable option for myself.


Veg is 1k with a pulse start bulb rated at 3800k and flower is 3 600's with 2 HPS at 2500k and 1 MH at 6000k(this one really increase the frost) in the middle.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 18, 2015)

sounds like a solid setup and explains your great results


----------



## budolskie (Jun 18, 2015)

Well the 7 little lemons are down and after 54 days 12/12 from cloner there looks about 3 Oz if I'm lucky haha 
Would this be a good amount from this sort of run 
 

Nice solid nugs they are just hope it pays off....

Still got 4 to chop a Qq x livers 

Fireballs x smelly cherry 

Pk x livers

And last the pip from my hermie run I thought was dog


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

Heres a few pics of the retail available in my area. I had to dig to find these, but they were the only pics of my states retail I could find:


This little purple nug i'm pretty sure I got from a recreational dispensary in CO.

Heres my stuff (Sorry about reposting one of these pics, its hard to get my nugs to be photogenic)


^Those 2 are from my most recent harvest which was my 3rd run. This last pic is from my first harvest


Even with herms my stuff still tops whats around pretty far


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 18, 2015)

That's the next step up from the one my buddy has, terpinator, they work great! 


Joedank said:


> as requested: terrp MkIV . without dewaxing sleeve . (he uses 1&2 lbs dewaxer colums)
> View attachment 3437202


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2015)

that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

*Beauty therapist caught with cannabis farm in her basement avoids jail after claiming it was put there by gangsters without her permission *

*Olivia Corris, 22, said she returned to her flat after a night out to find drugs*
*Claims she was threatened to care for them or her family would be harmed*
*Arrested after police stormed flat and found £45,000 worth of strong skunk*
*She was given an eight month prison sentence suspended for 12 months *
By Gemma Mullin for MailOnline
Published: 04:09 EST, 18 June 2015 | Updated: 05:51 EST, 18 June 2015








Olivia Corris, 22, pictured outside Manchester Magistrates Court at a previous hearing, claims she returned home to find gangsters had left a cannabis farm in her basement
A beauty therapist who was caught growing a cannabis farm in her basement has avoided jail after she claimed it was put there by gangsters without her knowledge.
Olivia Corris, 22, said she had been out with friends when she returned to her flat in Stockport, Greater Manchester, to find 44 super strength 'skunk' plants had been left in her home.
There was also a note with instructions saying she should feed and water them otherwise her family might be harmed, a court heard.
Corris claims she agreed to look after the plantation, even though she insisted she had never smoked the drug, in fear of reprisals.
But the former O2 telesales worker was arrested after officers burst into her home and found the maturing plants, aided by a sophisticated hydroponic system and five heat lamps.
The yield had a potential to flood the streets with up to 2.26kg of potent skunk - which could have fetched £45,200 if it was sold for the right price.
At Minshull Street Crown Court in Manchester, Corris admitted producing cannabis but claimed she was said to have exploited by a more 'criminally-minded' group.
She told the court they preyed on the fact she lived alone after leaving her parents' home in the Cheshire suburb of Bowdon, near Altrincham.
In a statement she said: 'I challenged them and I was told in no uncertain terms that the farm was staying. 
'I accept matters progressed to the extent that the owners of the farm told me to feed the plants and control the lighting and I did so. 
'It was never suggested I would receive any gain if it was successful.'


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2015)

more strange news

*You can bring weed into the US Open — but not water*
By News.com.au

June 18, 2015 | 11:51am
Modal Trigger






Jim Furyk signs autographs at the US Open at Chambers Bay, where Washington state law permits the possession -- but not consumption -- of marijuana. Photo: Getty Images
*Originally published by:*

*MORE ON:*
*us open golf
Rickie Fowler in danger of getting golf's most dreaded label
Humorless US Open suspends alternate -- for practicing
How Jordan Spieth gained an edge on rest of US Open field
Golf's best marvel at US Open links: 'Burned out,' 'incredibly fast'*
Golf has a lot of finicky rules. Every caddie at Augusta has to wear a white jumpsuit, your shadow can’t cover the hole, and don’t even think about placing a foot on the green if it’s in someone else’s putting line.
But one thing that the rules makers are a bit lax with, apparently, is drugs.
With marijuana legal in Washington, and this year’s US Open to be played at Chambers Bay in Tacoma, fans will be allowed to just waltz onto the course with their own supply of grass. Grass of a much more interesting variety than found on the fairways, that is.
While all spectators have to enter through manned gates and pass their belongings through metal detectors, volunteers have been advised to allow entry to people even if they are carrying a stash of marijuana with them.
However, it’s not as if the smell and haze in the air will mimic that of Woodstock circa 1969 once the tournament gets under way, because while it is legal to possess the drug, it is still illegal to consume it in public.
This law might be hard to follow for some golfers in the face of one of the most challenging courses in recent memory, so they will just have to find some other way of relieving their stress after shooting 6-over across the first two holes.
Bizarrely, while fans will be able to bring drugs with them, they won’t be allowed to bring in bottles of water, which they will have to throw away at the door.
The tournament teed off Thursday morning, with world No. 1 Rory McIlroy seeking a fifth major title, Masters champion Jordan Spieth aiming to make it halfway to the fabled calendar year Grand Slam and three-time champion Tiger Woods trying to prove he can still compete.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo what are all of your thoughts on grow room temps?

Whats your preferred temp/humidity, what do you worry about when your stats run out of that range?


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2015)

45k for 2.5k....that's expensive skunk. 

Sour cherry male.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 18, 2015)

DST said:


> 45k for 2.5k....that's expensive skunk.
> 
> Sour cherry male.
> View attachment 3442942


Wow, would love some of that pollen!! Beautiful lookin male!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 18, 2015)

Tommy Chong has cancer   cancer 

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/tommy-chong-diagnosed-rectal-cancer/story?id=31826268

*Grow room Temps *
Clones-75%rh 85f
Veg-65%rh 82f
Flower- 80f first 3 weeks 60%,week 4-6 50%, week 6-8 45% *final 2 weeks* 40% 
This is my preference if I can keep it in those ranges, a lot of times its close but not exact. Too high rh in flower can bring mold and gross stuff to your plants, also lower rh seems to make more frost on buds. Veg humidity isn't necessary to have a high rh, they grow fine with 40-70%. Clones, if not in a aerocloners need high rh, hence the reason to use domes. But if your rh is high in the clone room you dont need a dome at all. I've cloned in root plugs with nothing except the clone and a root plug 100%, but my rh was about 60-75%


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yo what are all of your thoughts on grow room temps?
> 
> Whats your preferred temp/humidity, what do you worry about when your stats run out of that range?


I veg at 80-85f with rh at 50-60% / flower at 75-80f rh at 40-50% or as close as I can get it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's getting full and I've still got more transplanting to do.......
         
@Joedank Cannatonic x dubking


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> It's getting full and I've still got more transplanting to do.......
> View attachment 3443005 View attachment 3443013 View attachment 3443014 View attachment 3443015 View attachment 3443016 View attachment 3443017 View attachment 3443018 View attachment 3443019 View attachment 3443020
> @Joedank Cannatonic x dubking
> View attachment 3443022


Top notch equipment my MacGyver friend


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Top notch equipment my MacGyver friend
> View attachment 3443023


Yep they work great for the 1g, and they are a dime a dozen


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

Heri Surfer, Jurple, Cherry Puff, GSC....


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 18, 2015)

so much rain so far this season! my plants are starting to flower and one has been flowering.. just chopped it because im outa weed! well I have some, but idk, it sucks.. I think someone quick dried it, and didnt flush or something cause it gives me a head ache. it doesn't look bad, so idk its weird. a joint wont stay lit either.. kinda stumps me cause im not picky with weed but this herb just sucks..
its thoroughly dried also so idk.. I was thinking about water curing it but then I figured I might as well just chop my plant and reveg cause she was done anyways. completely organic, so I can smoke with a clean conscious


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2015)

it might just be ur papers dababydroman. stuff that j into a bong and hit it. I had the same problem with some Chill papers and stuffed the j into my bong and got high as fuck.
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm almost at the point of saying fuck the glue, there's a new kid on the block  this one just might take the glues place


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2015)

I trully live in a rip off country.....on ebay these bloody hydro cloners are like 100euro (40 site), but you can't get them delivered to NL (in fact, it clearly states - DO NOT DELIVER TO THE NETHERLANDS!) - all other European countries though. I have found one from a NL grow shop, but of course its 20% dearer, and then they even charge you 20 euro for shipping within Holland. I am finding grow stores in NL are becoming increasingly expensive, and they are now restricted by the goverment on what they can sell. Lets revert to the dark ages, what happened to free trade.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just found out why the strain is nam3d Casey Jones. It was the name of the driver from the worst train wreck. And it's a train wreck cross. Then I figured out what the song Casey Jones by grateful dead was about


He was from same area of Tennessee I was born. We used to stop at the Casey jones restaurant in Jackson TN on our way home to visit after we moved to Atlanta. He was also the inspiration of the old move seen were the engineer grabs the girl of the tracks. He saved a small girl who froze on the tracks as her and her two friends crossed the track. He was a true hero. He was also the only person to die in that wreck. He road the brake all the way to the impact saving the passengers.

As for @AllDayToker i just germmed 5 origanel romulan beans that are 22ish years old


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2015)

That's awesome doc, I love history  that romulan is one mysterious plant, I've heard a lot about it, I hope you get that crazy head trip high from one 

That's messed up dst, is there an amazon. Com I'm the UK? Maybe you can find some cheap priced gear on the website if there is. A lot of the time I find cheaper prices on amazon


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2015)

I live in Holland not the UK, AlphaP that's the problem. In the UK you have ebay, amazon, as well as other trading sites. In NL none of these exist, we have Bol.com....fukkin load of commerical ass shit. I can get off ebay from some selected sellers, also we have amazon.de (the German site)...which I checked, and there the props are 150% more expensive (i.e 120 site prop is 300+ euro - we just bought one for Spain at 200 euro). And there was me thinking I lived in the EUROZONE!!!!! LMFAO....no wonder Europe is in trouble. All these countires act like they are big buddies, yet not 60 year ago they were killing each other. And each country has it's own unique set of rules that no one really seems to discuss very often. It's no surprise that the UK want the Fuk out of the Euro. And don't get me started on Greece.......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2015)

That sucks dst, I'm a huge eBay buyer and seller. I'm broke at the moment but if I had some extra cash I'd pick up a cloner and send ya one. Maybe some one in the states could do it for ya? I ship internationally when I list eBay stuff, it is a pain in the ass but recently eBay made it easier by handling all international shipping sales through their shipping facilities. 



DST said:


> I live in Holland not the UK, AlphaP that's the problem. In the UK you have ebay, amazon, as well as other trading sites. In NL none of these exist, we have Bol.com....fukkin load of commerical ass shit. I can get off ebay from some selected sellers, also we have amazon.de (the German site)...which I checked, and there the props are 150% more expensive (i.e 120 site prop is 300+ euro - we just bought one for Spain at 200 euro). And there was me thinking I lived in the EUROZONE!!!!! LMFAO....no wonder Europe is in trouble. All these countires act like they are big buddies, yet not 60 year ago they were killing each other. And each country has it's own unique set of rules that no one really seems to discuss very often. It's no surprise that the UK want the Fuk out of the Euro. And don't get me started on Greece.......



Hey cof, what can ya tell me about the hairy banana? This thing isn't even a week old I think since it hit the paper towel. The roots are on beast mode! Growing really quick


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That sucks dst, I'm a huge eBay buyer and seller. I'm broke at the moment but if I had some extra cash I'd pick up a cloner and send ya one. Maybe some one in the states could do it for ya? I ship internationally when I list eBay stuff, it is a pain in the ass but recently eBay made it easier by handling all international shipping sales through their shipping facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wish I had gotten to flower the ones I grew.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2015)

All I know is that the banana og that it came from both Jig and Strictlyseedless both had hardons for it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

don't get me started on eurozone man. the greeks have royally shafted themselves. IMF bailed them out because that daft bitch merkel told them to. Now our kids and their kids will be paying off that 7billion for a generation. should have cut them off then. The euro is a good idea for the rich countries involved, the poorer ones just take the piss. was it ever thus

it was on uk news yesterday that anyone planning on going to greece should take cash and not rely on cash machines. they are going bankrupt sharpish. 

Sorry, rant over!


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2015)

It was kind of ironic for the Greeks to say they refused the conditions made in the last talks as they would not cut Pensions payments because they had to save face as a nation.....erm, think that ship has already sailed! lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 19, 2015)

DST said:


> I trully live in a rip off country.....on ebay these bloody hydro cloners are like 100euro (40 site), but you can't get them delivered to NL (in fact, it clearly states - DO NOT DELIVER TO THE NETHERLANDS!) - all other European countries though. I have found one from a NL grow shop, but of course its 20% dearer, and then they even charge you 20 euro for shipping within Holland. I am finding grow stores in NL are becoming increasingly expensive, and they are now restricted by the goverment on what they can sell. Lets revert to the dark ages, what happened to free trade.


DST, that is an oxymoron, since when does free and trade go together.
Just look at our NAFTA since that was enacted in the '80s we lost millions of manufacturing
jobs to Mexico and points south. Every country north of the equator got American jobs.
Sorry about the soapbox guys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm sure Janus isn't laughing, on either face

guess we'll have a new group of economic migrants soon.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey cof, what can ya tell me about the hairy banana? This thing isn't even a week old I think since it hit the paper towel. The roots are on beast mode! Growing really quick  View attachment 3443245View attachment 3443246


The hairy banana is a banana og from stricklyseedless that was pollenated by an unknown male that has been bred to a herijuana cross male. There should be a fuelie smell mixed with the sweetness from the heri cross. Overall, a stout, well structured plant that should finish in 8 to 9 weeks.


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 19, 2015)

They cracked


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> DST, that is an oxymoron, since when does free and trade go together.
> Just look at our NAFTA since that was enacted in the '80s we lost millions of manufacturing
> jobs to Mexico and points south. Every country north of the equator got American jobs.
> Sorry about the soapbox guys.


Lol. Since mofos started taxing people and calling barter trade....so it may seem like one but it's not really.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> They cracked
> View attachment 3443364


Must have been the pressure.....sigh. luckily I won't be here all day


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2015)

I just popped some Hairy Banana seeds as well. I think I got 6 out of 8 to germ but I don't use the paper towel method. I just put them straight into rapid rooter plugs and I never get 100% this way. It's a lazy man's way, IMO, but it's what I've become used to.

Upon checking, it was 3 out of 4 that popped up but one looks abnormal so I may just get two plants out of them. I have a few more seeds of it that I was saving for later.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2015)

The banana OG was my favorite strain I ever grew. It was pollinated by one of three plants, but we were pretty darn sure it was Grand Daddy Purp that was the father of the 'Banana Wonder' as in I wonder who the dad was. So the Hairy banana is that then bred by cof with the Herijuana. If I have that correct.

And funny about pensions and greece. Another sign they were fucked form the beginning. A Greek friend of mine who's a woman, has not lived in Greece for over 15 years, and until about 2 years ago, she received a Spinsters pension for being a woman over the age of 25 and not married. Got a nice check every month to help her little old female self take care of the bills without a man to help. LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2015)

And yeah, it's a double post kinda day.

Today was the first full day of having my wife and baby here in Spain. Went pretty well. Wore me the fuck out though and it's only 6:15pm. Already had a nap and not sure how I'll handle tonight. Fuck kids are full of energy.  The pool is finally full though so having a little dip was nice. Wife noticed the neighbor lady sun bathing topless, so wife is doing the same. Boobs for everyone!!!

Hope every one elses friday is so lovely.

EDIT: Dez knows what's up. He's seen both my wife's and her mom's boobs. LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 19, 2015)

@jigfresh always like reading your posts man... LOL BOOBS for all!  

Kids are crazy energy. Boy has me losing weight.  Lost probably 40lbs since you last saw me I think and still going. 

Take care man! Glad you got your family back with you!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> And yeah, it's a double post kinda day.
> 
> Today was the first full day of having my wife and baby here in Spain. Went pretty well. Wore me the fuck out though and it's only 6:15pm. Already had a nap and not sure how I'll handle tonight. Fuck kids are full of energy.  The pool is finally full though so having a little dip was nice. Wife noticed the neighbor lady sun bathing topless, so wife is doing the same. Boobs for everyone!!!
> 
> ...


I bet it feels good to be whole again jig.
Nothing like having the family with you.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> And yeah, it's a double post kinda day.
> 
> Today was the first full day of having my wife and baby here in Spain. Went pretty well. Wore me the fuck out though and it's only 6:15pm. Already had a nap and not sure how I'll handle tonight. Fuck kids are full of energy.  The pool is finally full though so having a little dip was nice. Wife noticed the neighbor lady sun bathing topless, so wife is doing the same. Boobs for everyone!!!
> 
> ...


Haha! That post is funny in a lot of ways. My wife read it and says to me, "When did you see their boobs?"
She laughed it off though so I'm not in any trouble, LOL.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2015)

Time for my double post.

I popped 5 Extrema S-1 seeds and all 5 sprouted. I've got a nice assortment of seedlings right now and 11 of them were fem seeds. PE fem and Swamp Wrecked X BMS fem so should be a good run.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 19, 2015)

Now I'm even more stoked to run them! I was really hoping a banana og was in the mix, and damn what a awesome cross if it also has gdp in it and the short structure / flower time of the heri will be a dream for me  I bet some can purple up if there's some gdp in there  



curious old fart said:


> The hairy banana is a banana og from stricklyseedless that was pollenated by an unknown male that has been bred to a herijuana cross male. There should be a fuelie smell mixed with the sweetness from the heri cross. Overall, a stout, well structured plant that should finish in 8 to 9 weeks.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Must have been the pressure.....sigh. luckily I won't be here all day


I should have said they germed, sorry for the confusion.
All 3 in 24hrs soaking in water, no tails just yet but by tomorrow should be ready to get planted.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2015)

I understood, I just like the wording shishka

Finally got one of those propogators ordered....lol, it's coming from Spain, oh the irony.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm totally getting my moobs out next week jiggy


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anybody else get sleep paralysis? I had it last night pretty bad for like 2 hours it was pretty nuts the visions i was having in real life and in my dreams


----------



## Figgy (Jun 19, 2015)

Engineers Dream day 47. She's going to be FAT in a couple more weeks. The wife burnt her up while I was away, but she's still kicking!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 19, 2015)

What size pot is that^^^


----------



## Figgy (Jun 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What size pot is that^^^


3 gallon . Depending on how much weight she puts on over the next few weeks, she looks to pull around 6oz I would guess.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 19, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Does anybody else get sleep paralysis? I had it last night pretty bad for like 2 hours it was pretty nuts the visions i was having in real life and in my dreams


Me and @AlphaPhase do. It's a rough ride some nights.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 19, 2015)

Now those are some roots.....


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 20, 2015)

Sup guys.. Hope all is good..
pck
 
Ice water hash. This just one of the last washes. 15 hours and 300+ grams


----------



## moondance (Jun 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Engineers Dream day 47. She's going to be FAT in a couple more weeks. The wife burnt her up while I was away, but she's still kicking!
> View attachment 3443711


Damn fine looking ED there Figgy, I can't wait to run them again.


----------



## moondance (Jun 20, 2015)

Good Morning 600, I get to go for my medical evaluation today for my Medical card today, hopefully this goes smoothly enough and then I can submit my paperwork and money to the state and wait some more lol. One more step away from being legal to a degree lol. I hear they are trying to get recreational on the ballot for November here, that would be cool, I could go back to growing 15' monsters outside again hehe.

I hope your all having a fantastic Saturday, hug the ones you love today, Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## moondance (Jun 20, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Sup guys.. Hope all is good..
> pck
> View attachment 3443933
> Ice water hash. This just one of the last washes. 15 hours and 300+ grams
> View attachment 3443934


 a a a A A A a A a ACHOOOOOOOOOOO. no but seriously just jealous as hell and drooling LOL.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 20, 2015)

Sleep paralysis blows! 

So the future to be in laws are in from the east coast and all of them are baked lol. None of them smoke regularly, probably not even once every 5 years. "what is this?! I haven't had to take a shit in the afternoon in forever, feels like I just had my morning coffee and my heart is racing, is this Crack?!" that was my favorite quote for the night 

The test tray at 5 weeks


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Sleep paralysis blows!
> 
> So the future to be in laws are in from the east coast and all of them are baked lol. None of them smoke regularly, probably not even once every 5 years. "what is this?! I haven't had to take a shit in the afternoon in forever, feels like I just had my morning coffee and my heart is racing, is this Crack?!" that was my favorite quote for the night
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I keep an assortment of smoke for light weights to partake in, my brother in law
takes 2 hits of my smoke and can't go home for about 6 hrs and I don't want him here
that long! so I grow some more commersh. weed for him and a few others.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hahaha, I keep an assortment of smoke for light weights to partake in, my brother in law
> takes 2 hits of my smoke and can't go home for about 6 hrs and I don't want him here
> that long! so I grow some more commersh. weed for him and a few others.


Maybe you just gotta grab 1/8th of mids every once in a while; im' sure you wont use it yourself.

Cut your shit 50/50 with mids, should do any low tolerance person well


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2015)

Spring sunset sorbet finished nice, sticky yummy.
 



Some kind of kush also gifted to me. Some indoor, like it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2015)

these papers burn like a DYNOMITE!and almost gave me a heart attack.lol. The headbanger
at the smoke shop/ keg shop said you might as well burn Gillians Bible. what ever that means. They did burn like filthy bible paper.its made with Chocolate and Peanut butter..

its now illegal. THe name is too contriversal it seems.
Metal Shop starts NOW ! LATER HEAD BANGER STONERS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Maybe you just gotta grab 1/8th of mids every once in a while; im' sure you wont use it yourself.
> 
> Cut your shit 50/50 with mids, should do any low tolerance person well


Believe it or not I don't know any purveyors of mids they are tough to find here.
I just throw 1 or 2 commersh. plants in usually some freebee seeds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2015)

CHEERS!




lol, have fun peace OUT!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> these papers burn like a DYNOMITE!and almost gave me a heart attack.lol. The headbanger
> at the smoke shop/ keg shop said you might as well burn Gillians Bible. what ever that means. They did burn like filthy bible paper.its made with Chocolate and Peanut butter..
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://sports-glutton.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/DuClaw-Brewings-Sweet-Baby-Jesus-Review-IMG_7438.jpg&imgrefurl=http://coed.com/2015/04/03/duclaw-brewing-company-sweet-baby-jesus-beer-review/&h=800&w=1200&tbnid=IN7XRE65I5ObsM:&zoom=1&docid=ullyGLIuK5dQ-M&ei=t0SGVY3KG8GxogSEmL-4Bg&tbm=isch&ved=0CCwQMygPMA8
> its now illegal. THe name is too contriversal it seems.
> Metal Shop starts NOW ! LATER HEAD BANGER STONERS !!!!!!!!!


Hey Amber what year was that from looks like 73-76?


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> CHEERS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easter beer no wonder the bunny "hops" (bad pun).


----------



## budolskie (Jun 20, 2015)

Well the 11 little are down straight out cloner and I'm a bit disappointed with the look of yield even tho I see the quality is there but fucking hell looks as tho il be lucky to hit 4 Oz off the 11 time will tell I suppose,

Maybe next lot will veg a week as wana do a couple less plants and need to.sex most that will be in so will lose a couple maybe to males


----------



## moondance (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day Dad's.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 21, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> CHEERS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father-in-law and I made the mistake of trying a smoked porter. Tasted like they just dumped liquid smoke into a porter. Worst beer ever.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 21, 2015)

Well the 8x4 is filling up a treat,
Could it be the new shades or the canna feed or leaving my humidifier in on a lower setting to keep around 40% as last runs were like 25-30% right through flower 

And 22g of that lemon I chopped Wednesday I'd love that off them all


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 21, 2015)

Watup crew. Been away. For sometime. My freebies from BB are coming out dank..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 21, 2015)

Bb freebie


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey everyone.  Happy fathers day to all the dads.

And thanks for the well wishes MD. I'm proud to be the father of my little badass girl.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day to all dads out there , I was just informed that I will
be a great grand father in about 7 mos.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2015)

fuck me, not fathers day again. guess I should call the asshole. (big sigh)
oldman...hellz if I know what year those things were made. They are terrible, I can tell you that. I keep looking for those "KING" rollin papers Dr.D81 recommended but cant find them NO WHERE!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks to the 600 I'm up to date on all holidays  happy fathers day to all the baby daddies!
Wow great grand baby daddy to you old man, that's wild!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 21, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks to the 600 I'm up to date on all holidays  happy fathers day to all the baby daddies!
> Wow great grand baby daddy to you old man, that's wild!


Yea, you young'ins got to learn to keep those swords sheathed.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Yea, you young'ins got to learn to keep those swords sheathed.



Birth control, makes life that much more enjoyable


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Birth control, makes life that much more enjoyable


Wife was on birth control and condom on first kid. Just saying


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 21, 2015)

I love kids. My cousin have a girl thats almost 2 years now and she is the greatest thing ever.. Seriously she brings me joy on another level. Even though we only see eachother maybe once a month we just connect. So thrilled to be a part of her life. She said my name last night at a family birthday, and cried when she could not find me cause i was in the bathroom  

This ice hash got me "rocked"


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Wife was on birth control and condom on first kid. Just saying


Damn sounds like the Michael Phelps of sperm 




HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3445003
> I love kids. My cousin have a girl thats almost 2 years now and she is the greatest thing ever.. Seriously she brings me joy on another level. Even though we only see eachother maybe once a month we just connect. So thrilled to be a part of her life. She said my name last night at a family birthday, and cried when she could not find me cause i was in the bathroom
> 
> This ice hash got me "rocked"



Good bit of bubble there


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 21, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Damn sounds like the Michael Phelps of sperm


Agreed. Strong ass sperm. That kid must be a real damn winner yo


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 21, 2015)

What I once could all day now takes me all day to do once!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey everybody I just swapped to using roots organic soil/roots organic nutrients.

Since these plants have been alive (and they look great) i've been using GH synthetic PH up/PH down for my waterings.

Do these synthetic PH adjusters harm my soil life? I've been reading up and down and I can't find an answer


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey made a bb thread on freebie seeds. In seed review. So post up when u guys got time. On my strain its sour kush x deep blue.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody I just swapped to using roots organic soil/roots organic nutrients.
> 
> Since these plants have been alive (and they look great) i've been using GH synthetic PH up/PH down for my waterings.
> 
> Do these synthetic PH adjusters harm my soil life? I've been reading up and down and I can't find an answer


I used to use Roots soil until I had the worst fungus gnat infestation I've ever seen.
I know you can get them with any non-sterile soil but the air was black with the bastards.
That's when I switched to Espoma Organic for soil, never had them again.
As for the syn. ph adjuster I couldn't say but if you are using soil why adjust ph?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Hey made a bb thread on freebie seeds. In seed review. So post up when u guys got time. On my strain its sour kush x deep blue.


link?


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2015)

Plemon.
 
Peace DST


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I used to use Roots soil until I had the worst fungus gnat infestation I've ever seen.
> I know you can get them with any non-sterile soil but the air was black with the bastards.
> That's when I switched to Espoma Organic for soil, never had them again.
> *As for the syn. ph adjuster I couldn't say but if you are using soil why adjust ph?*


Thats kinda the answer I was expecting


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2015)

Hotdogs a few days ago..


----------



## Azhden (Jun 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Just some topical rub me and a friend have been working on. Killed athletes foot, great for joint pain, ie arthritis, relaxes tense muscles, just to name a few things we have found it will do.
> View attachment 3433189


Hmmm that sounds familiar...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 22, 2015)

Snack time.

.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 22, 2015)

....I'm not that hungry......


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Azhden said:


> Hmmm that sounds familiar...


Yes, yes it does. You have inspired me brotha! I understand you wanting to keep the recipe a secret so it's been nonstop research since I got home. Hoping this new batch gives us the same kinda relief!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Plemon.
> View attachment 3445492
> Peace DST


Great Wall of plemon  the green monster at Fenway park comes to mind.




BobBitchen said:


> Snack time.
> 
> .View attachment 3445647


No thanks haha... Messed up, what'd those lil guys ever do wrong! 
When the topic of favorite animals comes up I say worms lol def get some strange looks from that respons.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Snack time.
> 
> .View attachment 3445647


Mole food, but great low fat protein.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 22, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody I just swapped to using roots organic soil/roots organic nutrients.
> 
> Since these plants have been alive (and they look great) i've been using GH synthetic PH up/PH down for my waterings.
> 
> Do these synthetic PH adjusters harm my soil life? I've been reading up and down and I can't find an answer


Yes, sulfuric/phosphoric acid(down) will harm your SFW..........don't generally need to ph in LOS.

Good luck grower


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 22, 2015)

Sonja Hubabubbabobaloo - Bubba Kush x (Dog S1?)
Strangest veg growth evar. Was still a runt after 2 months of veg with no signs of maturation.. Changed quickly after 12/12 and it is now turning into something very frosty


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Hotdogs a few days ago..
> View attachment 3445563 View attachment 3445565


Supernatural looking hotdog,I really like plants with that kind of growth.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 22, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3445821
> Sonja Hubabubbabobaloo - Bubba Kush x (Dog S1?)
> Strangest veg growth evar. Was still a runt after 2 months of veg with no signs of maturation.. Changed quickly after 12/12 and it is now turning into something very frosty


it took her awhile to figure out which way to go with that varied a mix of genetics.....looks like she made a good choice.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3445821
> Sonja Hubabubbabobaloo - Bubba Kush x (Dog S1?)
> Strangest veg growth evar. Was still a runt after 2 months of veg with no signs of maturation.. Changed quickly after 12/12 and it is now turning into something very frosty


Looks good H. Love her name.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Puff.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2015)

Da glue....
 
And while we're at it lets start building a cookie tree


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm fucking cooked. The in laws win on drinking, damn it west Virginia and South Carolina. Holy shit. And one of them is now a die hard smoker. Been asking for bong hits for 2 says straight on the hour lol. It was nice to bond with the future in laws (but I'm good for about a year now lol) , good people 

Chemalope


----------



## oragrow (Jun 23, 2015)

Lightning strike leads to Cape Coral pot arrest

CAPE CORAL, FL - A Cape Coral man was arrested early Sunday morning after a marijuana grow operation was discovered in a house set ablaze by a lightning strike.

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/29377177/police-seize-marijuana-after-lightning-causes-house-fire#.VYg3VlJNrTo

Do you have lighting rods installed?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 23, 2015)

That's crazy! 

Speaking of lightning strikes, we recently had a lady struck and died in my state during these wicked storms last few days.

She was in a camping ground, got up to walk from one camp site to another and boom.


----------



## moondance (Jun 23, 2015)

That poor lady, poor old junk man too sounded like he was doing good lol.

We had a shit storm come through last night, wouldn't you know it I was going to get gas after picking wifey up, lightning striking all around us, then downpour city could not see 1 foot in front of the car, we just pulled off. It was something else, like what we had when I was a kid almost tornado weather. MD


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2015)

moondance said:


> That poor lady, poor old junk man too sounded like he was doing good lol.
> 
> We had a shit storm come through last night, wouldn't you know it I was going to get gas after picking wifey up, lightning striking all around us, then downpour city could not see 1 foot in front of the car, we just pulled off. It was something else, like what we had when I was a kid almost tornado weather. MD



I drove right through that shitstorm last night! It was awesome!

Had a lightning strike on the property, busted the insides of the tree right out, looks gnarly.

I met a new friend yesterday, a local guy who supplies the majority of the dispensaries around this area. He got me a killer deal on buds, 400 for a QP, AND he's throwing in an extra oz for me to sample, plus 4g of shatter because we were supposed to meet up last night but the storm destroyed his truck. Wow that's so generous...

I'm supposed to go check out his place today, see what the deal is, we may become partners here in the near future.

Exciting times ahead!

Have a wonderful day everybody!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2015)

We're supposed to have some bad storms today and tomorrow
time to get the dehumidifier going in the basement.
Helpful hint; if you are using an airstone for dwc or a cloner
place the air pump above the water level to overcome the
hydrostatic pressure it will extend the life of the pumps diaphragm
and increase performance.


----------



## moondance (Jun 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I drove right through that shitstorm last night! It was awesome!
> 
> Had a lightning strike on the property, busted the insides of the tree right out, looks gnarly.
> 
> ...


You get to meet all kinds of cool People man, I got to get out more!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2015)

moondance said:


> You get to meet all kinds of cool People man, I got to get out more!



Right place, right time, brother. Story of my life!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 23, 2015)

a day late and a dollar short is mine......


cof


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> a day late and a dollar short is mine......
> 
> 
> cof



Every dog has its day?


----------



## moondance (Jun 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> a day late and a dollar short is mine......
> 
> 
> cof


Me too cof, no worries lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

Time to wash.
 
 
Fireball shish.
Peace.
DST


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I drove right through that shitstorm last night! It was awesome!
> 
> Had a lightning strike on the property, busted the insides of the tree right out, looks gnarly.
> 
> ...


The Goddess Cannabisia smiles upon you.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 23, 2015)

So idk how many, if any, of you are scotch fans, but just picked up an interesting bottle. 

I've been hearing about Japanese scotch a lot. They seem to be coming to the surface more, even heard they are winning international awards now, with some of their bottles competing with the Scots. I even saw a distillery on Booze Travelers, the TV show on travel channel, that was in Japan.

So I went to a local wine and spirits today and there set probably 10 or so bottles of some Hakushu 12 year single male Japanese scotch, so I had to get it.

Pretty price tag of $89.99 before tax, will be trying it a little later and I'll let you all know how it is.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 23, 2015)

DST is the scotch fan....something about being a native of the fair country.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> DST is the scotch fan....something about being a native of the fair country.
> 
> 
> cof


My family is from Blair Atholl, that is the heart of whiskey country.
Your talking about mothers milk to Scotts we're weened on it.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2015)

So far all of the ones I've tried have been too smokey. I had an amazing one at a restaurant. I will stick with 18 year old Glenlivit.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 23, 2015)

I'll be damned if my Macallan 12yr will be replaced by some Japs.............lol, might try it though


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

It was the Japanese that won the last Whisky world championship or whatever it is. Like , Mo I am also a lover of the mainland Highland varieties (as you will see in my avatar if you have really really good eyesight) The Spey valley and it's surrounding distilleries all with floral, soft and very smooth tasty whiskies...The Glenlivet Nadurra 16 yr old tastes like Sweet vanilla and the Nadurra olorosso is also fab. I am not as keen on the peat based Isley varieties but would not refuse one offered to me lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

And I sure do love a Macallan l of all ages.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 23, 2015)

I love some dewars, mm mmmm

Little fairy drop of some fun stuff to play with  thanks (you know who you are) 
 

Clue


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

Plemon....bit of p coming through now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2015)

DST said:


> It was the Japanese that won the last Whisky world championship or whatever it is. Like , Mo I am also a lover of the mainland Highland varieties (as you will see in my avatar if you have really really good eyesight) The Spey valley and it's surrounding distilleries all with floral, soft and very smooth tasty whiskies...The Glenlivet Nadurra 16 yr old tastes like Sweet vanilla and the Nadurra olorosso is also fab. I am not as keen on the peat based Isley varieties but would not refuse one offered to me lol.


You don't have to read it to know that bottle!
The Glenlivet is also the flavoring whiskey for Dewar's and quite a few others.
The sweetest water on earth!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

3 more to top and then we start training again for some big bushy girls 
 
Oh and tomorrow is the start of day 1 of 12/12


----------



## Figgy (Jun 23, 2015)

My single engineers dream at day 52. She's swelling nicely, and still going .


----------



## Figgy (Jun 23, 2015)

So I might be doing a complete and new career change. Scary shit, but the thought of getting away from corporate America may be the best thing I ever do. The stress, BS, and illogical never ending circles can end. It's not final, but the wife and I are having serious talks. Anyway, a bowl of fruit punch for the 6 tonight!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 23, 2015)

Jump into it. I left corporate in 1980 and haven't looked back.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

You only live once @Figgy. Take a leap of faith


----------



## Figgy (Jun 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Jump into it. I left corporate in 1980 and haven't looked back.
> 
> 
> cof





giggles26 said:


> You only live one @Figgy. Take a leap of faith


If I didn't have this 2 year old I would have been gone already! I have a few things to work out, some more discussion, and some praying to do. I will say that the thought of not dealing with my daily dose of shit makes me smile. Spring of 2016 might have some surprises.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> If I didn't have this 2 year old I would have been gone already! I have a few things to work out, some more discussion, and some praying to do. I will say that the thought of not dealing with my daily dose of shit makes me smile. Spring of 2016 might have some surprises.


Build the bank a lil bit and that way if it's a wash you have that safety net. Before I do anything new I've always done that. I've got kids to think about to so I can't just up and jump either


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> If I didn't have this 2 year old I would have been gone already! I have a few things to work out, some more discussion, and some praying to do. I will say that the thought of not dealing with my daily dose of shit makes me smile. Spring of 2016 might have some surprises.


The next 16+ years is a lot to think about.
Best vibes to you and yours my friend.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 23, 2015)

Good luck figgy, sounds like a great opportunity!

Blue lemon Thai at 40 days and some glueski at 17


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 23, 2015)

One more one more, I promise. I guess it snows in June round these parts


----------



## Kunti26 (Jun 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Silica Blast, I get it at Plantlightinghydroponics.com, good outfit to work with.
> I'm not sure who makes it I'll check and let you know tomorrow.


Botanicare makes it. I'm


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 24, 2015)

Freebie breeders boutique seed
D.b x sour kush or d.p x livers. Pics.


Why haven't anyone posted on my thread bb freebie seeds. Sorry can't add the link.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

I think peeps have been waiting for a link Cali209?
Copy Paste, greatest thing invented on the PC, lol.....

Figgy, I was chatting with my Mum last night about shtuff! Although I turned my back on being an employee the corporate world still got their claws into me. But when you work for yourself, apart from thinking the corporate engine is an even bigger cunt than it was when you were employed by it, there is a certain sense of control of your own destiny and the fog on the glasses of life you wear starts to clear up. 
As far as stepping away and taking a risk, you seem like someone who will be able to cover the bills, and really that's all you need in life. You don't need fancy dinners out, latest cars, xboxes and shit. That can take a back seat, and when you remove all the shit, life isn't really that hard to cover what you need. I bought my house when I was earning over 120k salary, if I went to the bank now, they would probably tell me to fuk off and not give me the sort of loan I had, but hey, I can still cover my bills no problem, pretty much buy what I want, and have a great life to boot.....figure that out. 
The trick in life is not to live the way you can't afford....which so may people seem to do (I blame celebrities, everyone thinks they are fukkin Posh and Becks or the bloody Kardashians or whatever they are called, when really they don't have 0.000005% of what these guys have as far as money goes)
Whatever you are thinking, GO FOR IT LAD!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Freebie breeders boutique seed
> D.b x sour kush or d.p x livers. Pics.
> 
> 
> Why haven't anyone posted on my thread bb freebie seeds. Sorry can't add the link.View attachment 3446830


*THE LINK>>>>>*
*http://rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique-freebies-seeds-reviews.874949/#post-11700181*


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2015)

I've never really been a part of the system. Always had odd jobs/ worked for myself. 36 now, and I've always found a way to make ends meet and have health insurance as well. I have to say my parents have helped me quite a bit, and finding a wife who likes making money didn't hurt. But like others have said, breaking free is a beautiful thing. And if you don't have to eat out all the time and pay for a nice car, life isn't all that expensive. I have a 2 year old too and she doesn't need all the toys and shoes we buy her, or should I say that my wife buys her lol. She'll be 2 in August actually. Loads of fun she is.... makes it easier living cheaply because we can never go out. haha

Good luck with whatever you decided.

On a completely different note, I drank some alcohol for the first time in a few years the other day. Didn't mean to. Wife bought some drink on sale at the supermarket here in Spain. Looks like a mixer or something, but it was cheap and she thought she'd try it. Said she didn't like it so said I could have it. Took a big old rip and damned if it wasn't alcoholic. Oops. lol.... only second time in 10 years I've had a drink, both accidents, and both in foreign countries, and both really shitty alcohol too.  Anyways, that's my story for the day.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

glad it wasn't a laxative, lmfao.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 24, 2015)

I get this strange crawing for a glas of red wine once in a while... But thats it.. I dont like alcohol and the way it has overtaken everything social.. WHAT?! YOU ARE NOT DRINKING?! So im that boring lame character.. Its just not acceptable to not drink in Denmark


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 24, 2015)

Any of you fine 600watt mogul folk "upgrading" to or running 750w DE hps?? .............every DE thread I follow , never finishes/vanish from the interwebzzzz.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2015)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Any of you fine 600watt mogul folk "upgrading" to or running 750w DE hps?? .............every DE thread I follow , never finishes/vanish from the interwebzzzz.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2015)

I just ordered a nanolux 1000w de....won't be here till Monday. I was warned that an 8' ceiling might not be tall enough and you have to turn the power down.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

wax


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jun 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I just ordered a nanolux 1000w de....won't be here till Monday. I was warned that an 8' ceiling might not be tall enough and you have to turn the power down.
> 
> 
> cof


yeah 8ft is tight on a full blast open fixture DE thouie ............you might have to invest in a ac/de hood(s) down the line.


the 750w DE *claims* 1000w mogul results, wanna see some proof of that shit..


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I just ordered a nanolux 1000w de....won't be here till Monday. I was warned that an 8' ceiling might not be tall enough and you have to turn the power down.
> 
> 
> cof


You don't need tall ceilings,just keep your plants lower..

I run my AC/DE setup at 24" above canopy...
 
As long as I keep them under the black tape,they are good to go.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning folks! with all these beautiful plants being posted
I thought I'd put up some kiddie porn.
White Indica, C99 and Critical.


----------



## moondance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Oldman60, how goes it friend? babies are looking good, I got 2 babies going myself, Skunk Wrecked Widows in the front and Tangie from Crockett Family Farms in the back. I ain't got much around Medicine wise but I am going right back into a seed run, I am hoping to add some PK x ED's to the mix and a couple other strains! Hope everyone's doing good in the 600!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2015)

Let the good times roll. Flower room day 1 12/12


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 24, 2015)

Anybody know if 4 feet is too short to run a vertical 600w bare bulb setup? I was hoping to run the bulb at 3 feet height with a box fan on top of a milk crate under the light. I was also going to put 100w of LED in each corner to help with coverage. the space is about 4x8


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Anybody know if 4 feet is too short to run a vertical 600w bare bulb setup? I was hoping to run the bulb at 3 feet height with a box fan on top of a milk crate under the light. I was also going to put 100w of LED in each corner to help with coverage. the space is about 4x8


Most of the crew have lots of good info on this...

@whodatnation knows a thing or 600

He had a nice amusement ride type vert setup


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 24, 2015)

P.c


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2015)

At one point in time I had some 4x4x5 vert cabs, tight space but worked.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Anybody know if 4 feet is too short to run a vertical 600w bare bulb setup? I was hoping to run the bulb at 3 feet height with a box fan on top of a milk crate under the light. I was also going to put 100w of LED in each corner to help with coverage. the space is about 4x8


that will work if you can keep the height of the plants to 1'...any taller any you will have leaf burn.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Anybody know if 4 feet is too short to run a vertical 600w bare bulb setup? I was hoping to run the bulb at 3 feet height with a box fan on top of a milk crate under the light. I was also going to put 100w of LED in each corner to help with coverage. the space is about 4x8


Is that the foot print 4x8? And 4foot should be just enough height, plenty training of plants. Is it not possible to have any of the workings outside the space?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

They probably vanish because they get DE with out reading about the ceiling height needed and burn their plants up to crispy shit. DE work Hella good. 3lb easy per light with the 1150w de



PSUAGRO. said:


> Any of you fine 600watt mogul folk "upgrading" to or running 750w DE hps?? .............every DE thread I follow , never finishes/vanish from the interwebzzzz.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, that's definitely true, I can't run them with my 8.5' ceilings. You'll want to run them less than 1000w for sure. My buddies are about 5' or so above the tops of 4' plants 


curious old fart said:


> I just ordered a nanolux 1000w de....won't be here till Monday. I was warned that an 8' ceiling might not be tall enough and you have to turn the power down.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Is that the foot print 4x8? And 4foot should be just enough height, plenty training of plants. Is it not possible to have any of the workings outside the space?


going to veg in my old 4x4 with the xgs 190 watt LED panel and clone under t8 2 bulb 4 foot lamp in a large clear tote


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2015)

3/4gallon pot. Fruity chronic juice is kind of a freak of nature. She's about 12" tall or so
#defoliation don't be scurred. Uncle Ben probably hates me lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 25, 2015)

*Crickets* I'm bored the past couple days if ya can't tell. Lotsssss of posting here 

So I'll show ya some funky shit in the garden because I usually only show the ok stuff. 

Wtf is this? It's on 1 branch only. Heat burn? It is under the light but there is also other branches under the light too. It has me stumped. 

Help a brotha out. Very top of plant appears fine, it's like 5 leaves 5" below the top of the plant, not the middle or bottom. Heat, deficiency, toxicity, potassium, salt build up ? Just some funky shit I shouldn't worry about?  I don't have these problems with suspended roots so I'm stumped


----------



## budolskie (Jun 25, 2015)

As harvest has came here's a few buds I got 5 in a half of off the 11 so not.al is bad 

 

And the 8x4 17 days since the flip


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just picked up a 3x3 to start clones in.
My friends have dragged me into the 21st century.
Old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2015)

AP, if that's your biggest problem then you need some more problems imo lol. Due to it being in the middle of the plant, maybe some micro def. Really I wouldn't be stressing about it though. But that's me. All I got to worry about is a grow partner who shorts the electrics and then walks away and leaves the grow...without even any extraction running ffs!!! And he said he had other important things to do at home!! What, more important than the grow being busted because the whole apartment blocks smells....what a chop.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 25, 2015)

Damn D that sounds fucked up..
This guy fucked up too..


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2015)

Sheesh, if the guy had brains he'd be dangerous....found out it was actually just the timer switching the lights off. Oh my.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2015)

Tried the 12 year Hakushu Scotch and it was insanely good. For the price I expected some quality, but it's very, very high quality in my book. I am a peaty islay fan, but I also like my sweeter highlands from time to time. But this scotch is just very well balanced all around. My father said it reminded him of the first time he was introduced to scotch, like it was scotch scotch, with no heavy smoke or dried fruit. I can see why they won this recent competition. I can't imagine how their older bottles taste.

Onto the green,

Finishing up my recent 8ball kush harvest, will get some pics up in a bit here. Was hoping for a little bigger harvest, but I'm looking at about 11 to 12oz off the three I had in there. They were in 5g smart pots, under a screen that's 6 1/2' by 2'. Got a 600w and a 392w (180w actual draw) COB LED sitting side by side.

Next run I'll be doing two 10g smart pots instead of three 5g pots. Two runs ago I had a single 10g pot get me 7.5oz. So hoping with perfecting my screen training these last couple runs, I'll be able to pull a lb off this next run.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Sheesh, if the guy had brains he'd be dangerous....found out it was actually just the timer switching the lights off. Oh my.


You need a new partner mang. :-/ dumb as rocks that one you got. Unfortunately partnerships are often unevenly matched.


----------



## Min8040 (Jun 25, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Tried the 12 year Hakushu Scotch and it was insanely good. For the price I expected some quality, but it's very, very high quality in my book. I am a peaty islay fan, but I also like my sweeter highlands from time to time. But this scotch is just very well balanced all around. My father said it reminded him of the first time he was introduced to scotch, like it was scotch scotch, with no heavy smoke or dried fruit. I can see why they won this recent competition. I can't imagine how their older bottles taste.
> 
> Onto the green,
> 
> ...


I would love to see some pics of this grow. I have 2 in 10gal pots. Only third week of veg though. Might veg another 4 then flip. How long did you veg? From seed or clone? Mine are from seed. Topped once so far. Not sure if I'm gonna top again. What did you do to your girls?
I'll try up a pic or to tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> I would love to see some pics of this grow. I have 2 in 10gal pots. Only third week of veg though. Might veg another 4 then flip. How long did you veg? From seed or clone? Mine are from seed. Topped once so far. Not sure if I'm gonna top again. What did you do to your girls?
> I'll try up a pic or to tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers.


Well the ones that are going into 10g are clones, been topped a bunch, they are in 1g smart pots, about a foot tall or so. I haven't kept track of veg for a long time but I know they get long vegs, 6 to 8 weeks at least.

Once I put these little ones in these big 10g pots going to switch my flower lights to veg time to let them fill the SCROG net I got above them.


----------



## Min8040 (Jun 25, 2015)

I hope these pics work. Using my phone.
If they work, sorry about quality but lights are on.


----------



## Min8040 (Jun 25, 2015)

This is my first time topping a plant. I did the main stem. I would like to top further but unsure as to where to cut. Any ideas, opinions or pics to guide me. I will let one go as is but the other I'd like to try multi toppings to see the difference in end results.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

Bruce Banner #3...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 25, 2015)

I decided to take pics of everyone.

Sweet Amnesia Haze


Dairy Queen, she's stinky in veg


OG Larry x HB#2 @Dr.D81 @genuity she's straight as a pole, can't wait to flower her! Lots of bud sites!




Sour Grape, with the weird leaves and they're curling downwards at the tops, I think from heat stress (75*F currently) or more likely, light intensity. 


Gorilla Glue #4


Bruce Banner #3


GG#4 S1, she's super spindly and soft stems, long internodes, don't know what to think. Prolly not a keeper, but we'll see.


Not pictured: GSC forum cut, Purple og kush, gluekle (GG#4 x querkle), khaos kush, think different 

That's all for now, my life/garden is still chaotic currently. Can't wait to stabilize.

Edit: green coloring is off because I adjusted white balance. sorry


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2015)

Min8040 said:


> This is my first time topping a plant. I did the main stem. I would like to top further but unsure as to where to cut. Any ideas, opinions or pics to guide me. I will let one go as is but the other I'd like to try multi toppings to see the difference in end results.



In my experience smaller plants take longer to recover from topping/pruning. There are factors like genetics and space/plant numbers that will determine how and when you prune and top, but really all should work out just fine long as the plants are happy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2015)

600s for the 600.

 


The plat gdp container was wrapped in burlap, will get to the meriam berry later. Just a little thing I think will help keep the sides cooler and keep evaporation to a minimum... Either way, it looks nice


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol! I always have something funky going on here or there, it just drives me crazy when I'm not sure what it is lol. Micro deficiency would make sense, probably something dumb like boron hehe. That sucks about your partner, give em a kick in the ass and say it's from alpha! 


DST said:


> AP, if that's your biggest problem then you need some more problems imo lol. Due to it being in the middle of the plant, maybe some micro def. Really I wouldn't be stressing about it though. But that's me. All I got to worry about is a grow partner who shorts the electrics and then walks away and leaves the grow...without even any extraction running ffs!!! And he said he had other important things to do at home!! What, more important than the grow being busted because the whole apartment blocks smells....what a chop.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

Tora Bora  and some destroyer gonna get some training going on....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2015)

@whodatnation - Your babies are gorgeous! Love the depth of green in the leaves. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2015)

One thing I got to say.....can we call it, Whisky pretty please? I like things to be well rounded ADTOKER so I will Def give that Japanese whisky a try if I get the chance.

New cloner thingy.....got to figure out a permanent home. Just on the floor at the moment...will deal with it next week when I get back from Spain. Off to see Jig and meet Don and also my business partner. Then off to Tenerife to see the BB lawyer....honest, it's not a jolly.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2015)

Dabbin'.




If you saw the dab it was ridicously big. We call fat dabs globs around here, because you just glob that shit on that nail haha.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 25, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Dabbin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ya globbin'? I got a qwiso run scheduled for tonight . I still can't take massive dabs though. Maybe .2g would be the largest, and I'm gagging on that. I smoke a lot, but I just can't crush big dabs.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What ya globbin'? I got a qwiso run scheduled for tonight . I still can't take massive dabs though. Maybe .2g would be the largest, and I'm gagging on that. I smoke a lot, but I just can't crush big dabs.


Also some qwiso. Don't know how big it was but it was about half the size of a marble. My friend took one too, he was out for like 5 min recovering lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jun 25, 2015)

Hows it rollin 600? Havent been on here in awhile. I can't believe I remembered my password. Looks like the wax and vertical growing are still shared often. I love it. I mos def learned a lot with the help of some OG 600 members. I'm still smoking on the DOG from my winter greenhouse grow a couple years ago. Much appreciated DST. I moved off the hill and down to the beach. I'm renting my property out to some growers, so the soil is still living. Hope all is well with this crew. I'll be lurking.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 25, 2015)

Clonesssss, gee dee pee  thanks to (u know who you are)


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2015)

strictly seedleSs said:


> Hows it rollin 600? Havent been on here in awhile. I can't believe I remembered my password. Looks like the wax and vertical growing are still shared often. I love it. I mos def learned a lot with the help of some OG 600 members. I'm still smoking on the DOG from my winter greenhouse grow a couple years ago. Much appreciated DST. I moved off the hill and down to the beach. I'm renting my property out to some growers, so the soil is still living. Hope all is well with this crew. I'll be lurking.


Glad you stopped in. I'm still running the og larry and bred your banana wonder with my heri cross which some members are now growing.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2015)

Good to see Strictly Seedless popping his head. Sounds like all is well. Enjoy the beach life.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

Kitty anyone.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol I showed pics when I got him as a puppy. Bengi at 3 yrs now. Time fly's


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 25, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> blue pitView attachment 2789853View attachment 2789854 View attachment 2789854blue pit on the left, red nose on the right View attachment 2789855


 old pics and my boy


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Lol I showed pics when I got him as a puppy. Bengi at 3 yrs now. Time fly's


Yea it sure does bro. I remember you posting those pics. Crazy where has time gone. Whodat is in Cali, doc is in Oregon, jigfresh hoped the fucking pond. I'll never forget club 6, best group on Riu by miles. Keep on brothas....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice pup dude

I'm gonna do an ow eee ooo ah ah, ting tang sog a sog a bing bang with those gee golly purps 

Fuckers better act right or I'll slap right. I got masking tape skills too. Check your self foo


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 26, 2015)

After a hard day chasing antelope's around the scenarie.. -Had to get that out :/
Oh man oh boy im just gonna do a random here. Ive had trouble with pest for ever now. Gone a few weeks then back again. Having plants outside for awhile also brought on some worm like ceatures and i had enough of that shizz.. Bought a smoke bomb and it works.. Mites were dangling at the webs.. It was a big bomb and i could not breathe near the garage. Getting this run through and its on with the room. Found parts and bits to make myself a 24 site alien xl RDWC "like" system. The Alien system costs 3600 pounds fucking crazy..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea it sure does bro. I remember you posting those pics. Crazy where has time gone. Whodat is in Cali, doc is in Oregon, jigfresh hoped the fucking pond. I'll never forget club 6, best group on Riu by miles. Keep on brothas....


True,so true. Well going to Modesto right now. See if I can get some clones. Every time I get clones from some where, that have been b grade stuff "craigslist" One plant was fire though. Lemon pie, was the name. Said he got the mother at harbor side.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 26, 2015)

Harbodside hit and miss. Love purple Cadillac


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2015)

@strictly seedleSs 
Good to see you around brotha!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 26, 2015)

whodatnation said:


>


His ego suffered a blow.......


cof


----------



## past times (Jun 26, 2015)

a r  andom short stuff seeds auto on the left and a purple ryder on the right. The purple ryder looks like it will finish a couple or more weeks before the other. Smells fantastic. I am trying to decide whether to run another bath of autos. (Either Dr. Feelgood or Mi5) or Regular Mosca seeds cindy 99x


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 26, 2015)

past times said:


> a rView attachment 3448391 View attachment 3448392 andom short stuff seeds auto on the left and a purple ryder on the right. The purple ryder looks like it will finish a couple or more weeks before the other. Smells fantastic. I am trying to decide whether to run another bath of autos. (Either Dr. Feelgood or Mi5) or Regular Mosca seeds cindy 99x


I'd vote for the C99x. Probably because I'm running Female Seeds C99 and
would like to see how they compare.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 26, 2015)

Lol at the cop in the video, he looked like he was moving like bernie


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 26, 2015)

hey 600! 

I'll miss following you guys and reading the little funny bits plus the awesome bud porn and the knowledge being thown out here and there! 

but i will be back the night of the 4th/the morning of the 5th from San Francisco 

i am going to the 50th anniversary grateful dead show in Santa Clara , then on up to haight ashbury to hang out and have some fun until the 4th with a few good friends 

when I'm back i hope the girls and clones are all doing well and i will post some pics on here 

wish me safe travels guys 

i hope you all have a great week and ill be looking forward to catching up to a whole lot on my return  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 26, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> hey 600!
> 
> I'll miss following you guys and reading the little funny bits plus the awesome bud porn and the knowledge being thown out here and there!
> 
> ...


Enjoy yourself, be safe, happy and high.
I'm jealous, I would love to be there.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2015)

Legend OG, excited to flower this girl out....


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Enjoy yourself, be safe, happy and high.
> I'm jealous, I would love to be there.


thank you for the kind words i will have some stories to share when i return  

and you can be there in spirit man i know a lot of heads will be that can't make it this time and jerry will be with us too brother 


peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> thank you for the kind words i will have some stories to share when i return


The question is, will you remember any of the stories to share with us. 

Have a good time buddy.

We're having a good time down here at the villa with Don and DST. Had a nice BBQ last night, the boys had to sorta build the actual BBQ to cook on. Turned out great though. Business handled. Got the word that the plants I've been growing don't suck too much, so that's good. Makes me happy. Almost everyone took a dip in the pool, but no one gave me a game of tennis.  haha

peace all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2015)

Have a blast gg93  My old roommates band used to tour with ratdog, love the dead!! Good vibes buddy! 

Proud of you jig, you made a huge leap and are living a dream in transition, many blessed vibes for you and your family in a magical land, may yall and the plants prosper to the fullest 

Here's a trichomes bomb, fucking thing is ridiculous, makes me say "what the fuck really you on?!?!" everytime I see it lol. This is what I pray for (someone throwing a nanner in their garden so I can run something insane lol). But somehow I'm nanner free since 1985


----------



## oragrow (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, 600,
In Oregon legalization is July 1, 
Now Portland police designed a flyer comparing doughnuts to pot lol.

PORTLAND, Ore. -- Oregon is just days away from legalizing recreational marijuana, and the Portland Police Bureau is explaining just how much weed you can carry in the most Portland way possible -- by comparing it to a Voodoo doughnut. 
You can legally carry an ounce of marijuana in public, or about the size of a voodoo doll doughnut. You can have 8 ounces with you at home, and anything over that is illegal (that's a lot of doughnuts).



Have a great day.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2015)

When you think you're out of wax and you find this in your drawer from a friend, thanks you know who you are! Let your dab flag fly!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey club 600 nice thread been lurking for a bit now some real nice pics guys and fire strains..iI've just started using GP's massive bloom and don't know whether its the timing or not but I'm seeing results after a few days and the product smells really nice too like sweet sweet play dough  anyone in here using it? And what's your thoughts?Cheese day 40


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2015)

Your plant looks good. 
There are no "magic bullets" for growing.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey club 600 nice thread been lurking for a bit now some real nice pics guys and fire strains..iI've just started using GP's massive bloom and don't know whether its the timing or not but I'm seeing results after a few days and the product smells really nice too like sweet sweet play dough  anyone in here using it? And what's your thoughts?Cheese day 40 View attachment 3449174


Nothing replaces good nutes from the start, or repairs poor treatment at the end.
You just get out what you put in.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2015)

Now here is some real meds for the wife....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2015)

@BobBitchen I'll get to your PM here in a bit bro. Been super busy today.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2015)

Cof, my buddy has his 1150w DE like 29" above his plants. But he's got co2 and Hella air-conditioning and such. So you might be good with your ceiling Heights. Just wanted to say I spoke prematurely.

@Aeroknow gg4 (fuckin monsters) under DE


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 27, 2015)

I've got a friend growing with the 1150de in a 8ft gorilla grow tent. I think he's at like 22inches, but he's riding that real fine line man!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've got a friend growing with the 1150de in a 8ft gorilla grow tent. I think he's at like 22inches, but he's riding that real fine line man!


Jeeze! That's almost defeating the purpose! My regular 1000w are 23" above


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jeeze! That's almost defeating the purpose! My regular 1000w are 23" above



He ran out of room, and nowhere to expand on the tent...

And he's got no AC, just actively venting the shit out of the tent lol.

His plants look great, considering...


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 28, 2015)

hey so one of my buddies who is very important to me has become addicted to a few drugs. He's addicted to cannabis, coke, and cigarettees; the biggest issue of them being cocaine.

How do I help him with his cocaine addiction? He's started getting verbally agressive towards me over stimulants i have on hand that I don't use that he wants, and over other things. I know its just his addiction causing him issues and its only going to get worse. He's spending a huge portion of his money on drugs and is getting stressed out about it to the point where he's treating the people close to him like shit when he cant get drugs from them.

He's important enough to me to genuinely want to help him for many reasons.

How do I help an addict? I would seriously appreciate opinion on this subject, a life given to drugs if a life wasted. Cannabis a drug only when you are recreationally using 3g of weed a day on top of a lot of coke (I honestly can't quantify it but his dealer just keeps bringing it over so he keeps buying it), many cigarettes, and alcohol. But I also believe cannabis is a fantastic medicine; but in this specific case it has no medicinal purpose he's wasting his money on it. Pretty much all of his money is going towards substance use and he's also now getting stressed as shit about money..

Please help /:


----------



## green217 (Jun 28, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> hey so one of my buddies who is very important to me has become addicted to a few drugs. He's addicted to cannabis, coke, and cigarettees; the biggest issue of them being cocaine.
> 
> How do I help him with his cocaine addiction? He's started getting verbally agressive towards me over stimulants i have on hand that I don't use that he wants, and over other things. I know its just his addiction causing him issues and its only going to get worse. He's spending a huge portion of his money on drugs and is getting stressed out about it to the point where he's treating the people close to him like shit when he cant get drugs from them.
> 
> ...


Nothing you can do unless HE wants the change. Most people have to learn the hard way unfortunately, I know I did. All you can do is aim him in the right direction. He has to do it him self.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 28, 2015)

Guess I'll be getting some DE in the near future! I have a friend that burnt his gals up and it made me wary, after hearing this info, I have ac and exhaust , I think I'd be OK  DE fucking rock gardens out I swear it's amazing 



a senile fungus said:


> He ran out of room, and nowhere to expand on the tent...
> 
> And he's got no AC, just actively venting the shit out of the tent lol.
> 
> His plants look great, considering...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2015)

What in the fuck is DE?

And gemu not sure what to say, there's no convincing a person to quit the things they are up to. I'd do my best to let him know you don't condone his actions and that if he keeps them up you may not be able to be as close, while making sure he knows you will always be there if he ever wants to straiten out.

My only other thought is offering to go to an NA meeting with him.

Good luck to you and your friend.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 28, 2015)

Jig, DE is a double ended hps lamp. It plugs into each side like a t5 I think. I don't have one, but they can be controlled from 400w to 1150w. Sooooo much more powerful /overall better than a normal hps. Extra pounds legit  

GemuGrows, like jig said, it's tough, but him know how you feel. I bet no one has confronted him about it before, so it may catch him off guard, but he also may feel grateful if he realized his addiction. If he doesn't realize his addiction, then it's a different ball game. Bless vibes man. Good luck and I hope you come out on top


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 28, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> hey so one of my buddies who is very important to me has become addicted to a few drugs. He's addicted to cannabis, coke, and cigarettees; the biggest issue of them being cocaine.
> 
> How do I help him with his cocaine addiction? He's started getting verbally agressive towards me over stimulants i have on hand that I don't use that he wants, and over other things. I know its just his addiction causing him issues and its only going to get worse. He's spending a huge portion of his money on drugs and is getting stressed out about it to the point where he's treating the people close to him like shit when he cant get drugs from them.
> 
> ...


Like everyone has already said, he has to want help. Talk to him
see if he will go to a NA meeting but he probably will not.
I hope he isn't privy to too much of your life (coke addicts are notorious
snitches and thieves).
We detoxed a friend by locking him in and providing unlimited weed
and company for 2 weeks but he wanted to quit. If not tell him he's
on his own, coke isn't the toughest to shake but nothing is easy to quit.
Good luck.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is the de that came in yesterday. It's still in the box until I can move my veg area.
Nanolux 1000w DE Complete





 
 



















Our Price: $510.00
*
Sale Price: $399.00*
_*
Savings: $111.00*_

_Product Code: NANOLUXDE _
Qty:




























Description



























Nanolux Double Ended (DE) Fixture (240V) Not all DE fixtures are the same. We’ve pushed the newest and hottest technology in lighting to the next level. We’ve increased the standard 1150W to 1215W producing class leading luminous flux of 160,300lm. The upgraded components, like ceramic bulb receptacles, make the Nanolux DE fixture the safest on the market. This fixture is commercial grade so its design quality and durability are second to none. The Nanolux DE fixture is NCCS ready, meaning you will be able to control it wirelessly from anywhere in the world on your computer through the Nanolux Cloud Control System, which will soon be available as an app for your Android or iPhone. Like all of our ballasts the DE comes with Random Start technology. Random Start uses an algorithm that will start the ballast within a 0-15 second window. This allows for less initial power draw when using multiple ballasts. Optimized lens for a 5’ x 5’ area. All Nanolux ballasts are FCC compliant – no more RFI problems. ETL listed meeting product safety standards.

NCCS ready smart ballast technology
Plug and Play installation
Random Start technology
Best in class light uniformity reflector
6 phase dimming (600-1215 watts)
*Includes Nanolux DE bulb*
Exclusive Ceramic receptacles (no melting plastic)
Compatible with other industry DE Bulbs
Designed for 5’x5’ growing grid
Slow Start, open circuit and low voltage protection
3 year warranty
Input Voltage: 220/240Vac 
Output Voltage: 600-1215 watts (6 settings) 
THD: <10% 
PF: >0.99 
CF: <1.7 
Ta = 30c (86F) 
Tc = 65c (149F) 
Ballast and Fixture weight: 11.7lbs 
Ballast and Fixture Dimension: 26.2”x12”x6.1” 
Bulb: DE Bulb and common HPS/MH bulb 


cof


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2015)

why not just go gavita? i thought they were the og de lights


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2015)

the nanolux has ceramic ends and is cheaper.


cof


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> the nanolux has ceramic ends and is cheaper.
> 
> 
> cof


that is a bargain compared to the gavita i suppose, near 800 bucks in my local grow shop lol i would get one online if i was buying one.

the good old 600 is still my go to!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 28, 2015)

That is the better of the hoods out for DE, way better spread, you'll like it alot. That's a hell of a deal too, does that include the bulb?



curious old fart said:


> Here is the de that came in yesterday. It's still in the box until I can move my veg area.
> Nanolux 1000w DE Complete
> 
> 
> ...


Edit : it does, I should have read more lol. Very nice!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 28, 2015)

Damn! I paid 450 and 500 for my gavita 6/750e's

But they're so awesome I love them...


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2015)

The DE will run beside a 600. It's a 5 1/2' X 9 1/2' room with a 12500 btu ac.
It requires 220v and I have to run a new line from an existing 50 amp.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 28, 2015)

I finally bought a grow tent. Grow lab 145, 4'9"x4'9" with eye hortilux 1000w hps, phantom 2 digital ballast, and a reflector big enough/good enough to cover a "5x5" space. . I also have a great 600w hps setup just sitting around that i might add to my grow in the winter.

I'm hoping to yield 2lbs off a 25sqf cannopy in all organic. Wish me luck friends!

As far as my addict buddy, I reached out to a lot of friends about his issue and he's pissed at me. He's literally my best friend and I care about him a shitload and he's pissed at me. If I turned my phone on i'd probably have like 12 unread texts from him about what I "did" trying to help him. Life..

Oh well. I'm sure it will all turn out for the best, most things honestly generally do...

Some of the things he said to me literally made me cry, how verbally agressive he was towards me. He's a very defensive individual so convincing him he has a problem will be tough.

I care a lot about this buddy and I just want him to be happy and producitive, and drugs are taking that away from him...

Thanks for dealing with my shit 600w club, easily one of the best clubs on the internet.

I'll upload some pics of my grow soon, i'm finally pretty happy about what i'm producing  I'm easily one of the most knowledgeable/best growers in this state at 21 years old, and this grow will finally prove it (although i've been producing some of the best quality marijuana in this state since my first grow). I'm hoping for at least 800g.. My current plants are all organic, nothing but healthy ass greeeeeen. Its fun to look at even though I only smoke like 3g a month


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 28, 2015)

Day 4 12/12
 
Think this time it's gonna get a lot fuller then last run. Some mammoths in there....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 28, 2015)

Glue day 4.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 28, 2015)

I forgot about the blue lemon Thai. It was suffocated by the others, but it's trucking along even through I about killed it. 
 

Clue lower bud (I'm keeping this gal)


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2015)

Well 8x4 21 days today got both the hps bulbs in now left side with lights out 

Right side as lights came on


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2015)

Was foolish to think I'd be in any kind of condition to work day after my bday, not feeling so great now but it was a fun day!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2015)

Congradulatons on surviving another year. Looks like a feast....and the birds weren't too bad either.


cof.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah dude, congrats. You've made it this far... might as well keep on going. Funny... you share the birthday of 4 of my other friends. Popular day.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2015)

Malaga first week in September is it easy to get decent smoke.over there, or am I safe taking about 10g in my bag or boxer shorts on plane?

Your thoughts would be great as whether or not it's a big risk will they just take off me and let me still go on my jollies


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 29, 2015)

@whodatnation, congratulations bud - belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah dude, congrats. You've made it this far... might as well keep on going. Funny... you share the birthday of 4 of my other friends. Popular day.


My daughter and step-daughter have their birthday today....and I turned 65 a couple of weeks ago. June is a great month.......with August being next.....my son's birthday.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2015)

Finally time to retire then huh?  Happy Birthday all the way around for the cof clan. My little girls special day is Aug as well. I feel like this one will be a bit more fun than the last.

Getting older sure is a gift. Might not be fun all the time, but it's great to be around. I would miss living, I imagine.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 29, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> My daughter and step-daughter have their birthday today....and I turned 65 a couple of weeks ago. June is a great month.......with August being next.....my son's birthday.
> 
> 
> cof


Happy Birthday to the cof clan, it's nice to see someone older than me! (only a little).


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Malaga first week in September is it easy to get decent smoke.over there, or am I safe taking about 10g in my bag or boxer shorts on plane?
> 
> Your thoughts would be great as whether or not it's a big risk will they just take off me and let me still go on my jollies


You will be right. Just check in with your it sealed up in your check in luggage lad. Speak to Don. ..


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Finally time to retire then huh?  Happy Birthday all the way around for the cof clan. My little girls special day is Aug as well. I feel like this one will be a bit more fun than the last.
> 
> Getting older sure is a gift. Might not be fun all the time, but it's great to be around. I would miss living, I imagine.


Thanks for the well wishes.
I was thinking your daughter's birthday was in August....and so is Mr. West's daughter.

You don't retire, you just change professions.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> You don't retire, you just change professions.
> 
> 
> cof



That is my plan currently.  I have a ways to go before the switch though.. LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 29, 2015)

Happy bday Whodat and cof clan and anyone else I might of missed. Fuck it's hot out and I've still got more yard work to do. Just stopping in for a smoke break and back at it. Hope everyone had a great Monday. 

Just some Kushdr, need to ask what this is again. Obviously some kinda kush lol. Looks nice....


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeeeezzzooòooo. Het is still!!!
Geen jongens!?. Let's get this wack as shit on point.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Jeeeezzzooòooo. Het is still!!!
> Geen jongens!?. Let's get this wack as shit on point.


enjoying the scotch?????


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 29, 2015)

Watup, crew. Thanks for posting up your bb freebie grows. Life has started for my freebies. Put 7 in and six are popping. was lable pack 4.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 29, 2015)

Get the soil and get my 3x3 babies potted and ready for flip at weekend takes my harvest few days before I go then I can leave to dry till I'm back and il be more excited to come home then I was.to go haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like the Atlanta area might need some help.....

On a high! Georgia sheriff proudly poses with 23,000 pot plants worth $100million seized in raid

The Monroe County Sheriff's Office is still searching for suspects in the case. Sheriff's office investigators and the Georgia Governor's Task Force found the plants (right) on June 23. Officers from other agencies were called to harvest after the stash was found. The plants were found on a large plot of land and were loaded into a full-sized dump truck. The Sheriff's office said: 'That much pot is not hard to miss when you're in the air'. Sheriff John Cary Bittick (left) has a knack for pot bust.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like the Atlanta area might need some help.....
> 
> On a high! Georgia sheriff proudly poses with 23,000 pot plants worth $100million seized in raid
> 
> ...


I think somebody added an extra 0 at the end.
How many people would it take to process 23,000 plants?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jun 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I think somebody added an extra 0 at the end.
> How many people would it take to process 23,000 plants?


They make it look like they did such a good job in the article.... its pretty dumb lmfao


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2015)

Think I might of overcooked veg a lil bit on this last run, I'm afraid it's going to get very full in there. Day 6 12/12....


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Think I might of overcooked veg a lil bit on this last run, I'm afraid it's going to get very full in there. Day 6 12/12....
> View attachment 3451149


Looks like my last grow. I could barely get into the room.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like the Atlanta area might need some help.....
> 
> On a high! Georgia sheriff proudly poses with 23,000 pot plants worth $100million seized in raid
> 
> ...


Def sounds like they are hyping it up to make it seem like more than it was. If it was that big it would be all over the world news and if this wasn't posted I wouldn't have heard anything about it. If this is true and it was that many plants they must of knew about it and waited till they got all big just so they could make a huge bust.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks like my last grow. I could barely get into the room.


I can't get in the room, I'm standing at the door using a selfie stick lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Jun 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like the Atlanta area might need some help.....
> 
> On a high! Georgia sheriff proudly poses with 23,000 pot plants worth $100million seized in raid
> 
> ...


It may have not been exaggerated my buddy was telling me about this. I'm sure it was cartel work though. Them boys been active in rural GA lately


----------



## budolskie (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I have the soil and pic will be added tomoz of the 3x3 and my next run few regs from bb aand a dog also 2 super lemon haze cuts and 2 plemon, will get that sorted soon as I wake and then I deffo need to get a 8 " extraction it's been 31 today but I've had no windows open or nowt haha


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> enjoying the scotch?????
> 
> 
> cof


Hehe. No whisky last night....pretty much everything else though


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2015)

The plants are switching gears here, beefing up slowly but surly. The containers are 7ft in diameter, so leaf tip to leaf tip this plat gdp can't be less than 5ft diameter. 
Something like 4 more weeks of veg then flower stretching, should be some nice plants 


 



Stalk pr0n.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Def sounds like they are hyping it up to make it seem like more than it was. If it was that big it would be all over the world news and if this wasn't posted I wouldn't have heard anything about it. If this is true and it was that many plants they must of knew about it and waited till they got all big just so they could make a huge bust.



Damn near 87k plants chopped out here last week,,, not a single arrest from what I know.


----------



## xzepha (Jun 30, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well all out of me cream and no harvest for a week View attachment 3440460
> 
> View attachment 3440461



HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-advise-needed-have-no-clue-what-im-doing.875872/#post-11717459


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 30, 2015)

Ttmft


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

I hope you all stay safe this summer on the west coast. Its incredibly dry and hot up here.... even in Western Washington.
A devastating fire already destroyed parts of beautiful lil town in Central Washington, destroying some amazing farms. and about 28 homes..so sad.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2015)

Been toking on Fireballs, bubble gum og, strawberry sour diesel, had some cbd widow as well. BB is getting great props from the people here. Seems our strains are their favourites to grow. And the ones giving the least problems. They have about a millions different issues to deal with in Tenerife with specific critters that run riot. However when I heard the other companies that we were compared to it was very nice. Here's to everyone in the 600. Thanks people. 

They have a real resinous sweet candy flavoured Fireball pheno.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

That's great news DST!
That fireball looks mighty proper, no wonder you guys are killlin it down there.
way to spread the luv


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeh fireballs looks and sounds dank do I just email in for a pack of those badboys?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

STAY GREEN!!!and COOL!


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2015)

Right on DST....the sky is the limit


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 30, 2015)

i live close to the area that burned shits wild


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2015)

Happy belated birthday to all yall birthday boys and gals! 

Nice fireballs! Speaking of fireballs, I'm one right now..  owww where's the aloe, I'm hurtin 
 

I'll chop these down in about 2 weeks or so and pick the best strain or two to keep
 

Then these gdp will be flowered in a sog
 

These are about 24 days in and doing well for a medium test
  

Have a blessed day and wear sunscreen, 108 degrees is nothing to mess around with!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

nice hand job there AlphaP.LoL, u sexy stoner must have fallen asleep with your hand there im guessing. your garden is smoking hot as well. stay cool dude!
Slayer is playing in the area tonite.
Tom Aryay the lead singer for Slayer looks like he is turning into Jerry Garcia. I cant freakin believe my eyes. too weird, I guess he just never gave a shit and with Jeff passing away and the pressure to tour from the other band members. jeez


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy belated birthday to all yall birthday boys and gals!
> 
> Nice fireballs! Speaking of fireballs, I'm one right now..  owww where's the aloe, I'm hurtin
> View attachment 3451397
> ...


Hey bro, there's a product called Burn Jel you can get it at most box pharms. it
works great for all types of burns.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 1, 2015)

Some kinda crappy pics but you get the point. No idea what the "safe mode" thing my phone is doing is lmao
 

These plants are vegging under eye hortilux 1000w hps because I feel it is a far better option than my 200w T-5 and I don't feel like buying yet another bulb right this second. I recently topped them, some of them look lanky but they are all going to be vegged into bushes.

Roots organic soil. These are all going to end up in probably 7 gallon pots before they get flowered. The bush was started a lot earlier than the other plants, but they are all going to be bushes.


yeeeeeeh. These babies are going to be for giving away, i'll probably only end up eating a very small amount. Mycology is just too much fun and not something I care to make money on



A shitty pic of some of my nug from the last run. I could have done better, and I will do better





This isnt my light but this is a 315 CMH in its reflector. The reflector literally makes it look like there are 5 bulbs shining down its nuts.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Some kinda crappy pics but you get the point. No idea what the "safe mode" thing my phone is doing is lmao
> View attachment 3451706
> View attachment 3451707
> These plants are vegging under eye hortilux 1000w hps because I feel it is a far better option than my 200w T-5 and I don't feel like buying yet another bulb right this second. I recently topped them, some of them look lanky but they are all going to be vegged into bushes.
> ...


That hortilux bulb is a great bulb for veg and flowering.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

Heading home to my family today...yippee


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah i'm very happy with the hortilux bulb. I based my decision to go with hortilux based off this below:

Sorry that this is probably going to be an insanely vertical post but i find this is great info.

http://growershouse.com/blog/hid-bulb-test-comparison-review-hortilux-ushio-digilux-baddass-solistek-lumatek-maxlume-growlite-ultra-sun/


----------



## numberfour (Jul 1, 2015)

Alright guys, had the builders in for a day last week, five weeks late. Fifty plants all in my 4x4 tent, minimal air flow and one t5 for light. At times the builders were about 6 feet away from the grow. They only did half a days work but managed to seal the loft, leaving me no air out. Spoke to the landlord, who said the builders are coming back to put vents in the eaves which will give me back my air out. Farce and put me well behind with flowering but will work in my favour once its all done.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's my girlies took a few snaps last night..there's 16 in 5.5's under 1k.... 31° in there last night I need an a/c unit sharpish


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

We are having a heatwave in Amsterdam. Due to be 37 with a feel like of 40 plus ffs. It's gonna be a sweaty one.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Aye very sweaty indeed lol I'm sure there's a tap on me somewhere I'm drippin....not sure what it is here today hotter than yesterday tho and that was about 28 can't grumble tho its lovely


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

DST said:


> We are having a heatwave in Amsterdam. Due to be 37 with a feel like of 40 plus ffs. It's gonna be a sweaty one.


Its been over 30 here since 9am with no signs of relenting, touched 35-36 earlier for a bit( just outside london)


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

Sounds like the same weather. Wife said it was in the late 20s by 9am as well. Betty Swollocks.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Betty swollocks to the fullest degree, I feel sorry for my dogs they're little black patterdales bless em


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

Seen a load of huge dogs over in Spain...seems like cruelty to have such big dogs in such warm weather poor things.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeh they're not fond of the heat are they especially the big ones bless em mine are only tiny little things and they're fucked ones near enough starfished in his bed haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

first and only time since i packed up my grow i've been slightly happy about it. not having to deal with the heat.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's about the only thing in dislike about summer is the growing even running at night ain't helping much I think an ac unit would help tho but gotta be a gooden


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2015)

another mj myth down the tubes.....

Smoking cannabis isn't a gateway to trying harder drugs like cocaine... UNLESS you're a bored teenager, study finds

NEW Scientists at New York University found while two thirds of teenagers who smoked cannabis didn't go on to try illicit drugs, those who smoked marijuana to alleviate their boredom were more likely to progress to taking cocaine.



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2015)

I drank milk before I drank alcohol,,, milk must be a gateway liquid. Ban milk for our own safety!


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

Last joint on the Island.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2015)

lol, you guys are funny. damn that place looks like a freakin desert DST.where is all the green trees? have a safe and fun trip home and stay cool matey!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2015)

My dog has no trouble in the heat........ he sleeps with me in the AC.
My wife says I treat him better than her, If she only knew that I really do!
Me and him share way more joints and spend more quality time with our
walks and he is always with me when I'm working in the grow room.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

They dont call em man's best friend for nothing ay mimes the same he even follows me when I go for a shit in have to shit him out I open the door and he's there wagging his tail love em to bits man


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2015)

3x3 up and running again quick 5 day veg and 56 day flower take me to day before malaga harvest and back to smoke 

Also potted sum younger pips up

Got my 8" fan and filter but will change it tomoz and get sum pics as I get the girls out and swap sides


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, you guys are funny. damn that place looks like a freakin desert DST.where is all the green trees? have a safe and fun trip home and stay cool matey!


Haha Tenerife is a real desert in the South. The North is very green though. Basically down to the volcano and how the weather paterns come into the Island. A lot of Spain is quite mountainous and dry though.
Journey hasn't started too well....airline already charged me 30 euro extra as my hand baggage was 2kg over CUNTS.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2015)

30 euros for 2 kg. That's lame.

Enjoy the heat back home mate. Hope the flight goes well.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2015)

So is anyone else excited about the Ashes ?!? There's gotta be someone.... anyone.... hello, is this thing on?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> So is anyone else excited about the Ashes ?!? There's gotta be someone.... anyone.... hello, is this thing on?


Nope lol


----------



## Figgy (Jul 1, 2015)

Aight guys and gals I need quick help. My wife's side of the family has an emergency that is pulling me out of work and across the state flin about 3 hours from now until Sunday. My girl needs daily feeding, so I'm down to chopping about 6-10 days early, or coming up with some way to keep her alive for the next 4 days. In leaning towards an early chop and just hanging the entire plant until Sunday.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Aight guys and gals I need quick help. My wife's side of the family has an emergency that is pulling me out of work and across the state flin about 3 hours from now until Sunday. My girl needs daily feeding, so I'm down to chopping about 6-10 days early, or coming up with some way to keep her alive for the next 4 days. In leaning towards an early chop and just hanging the entire plant until Sunday.


Setup some type of wick system...like a water globe.

I'd just chop.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 1, 2015)

Now thinking of doing a flooded tray type idea without any drain. I gotta macgyver something if I can. About 2.5 hours left....


----------



## Figgy (Jul 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Setup some type of wick system...like a water globe.
> 
> I'd just chop.


Her buds look so damn good, but I would love to let them go another 6-10 days. Beautiful big buds. The autumn colors on them are just awesome! I'm brainstorming here.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Her buds look so damn good, but I would love to let them go another 6-10 days. Beautiful big buds. The autumn colors on them are just awesome! I'm brainstorming here.


Even if you have a wick that lasts a couple days they should hang for the rest of the time no prob.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2015)

Figgy if you ave some 2 or 3 liter bottles put a small hole in the cap fill and invert
make sure there is a small amt of air in the bottles so they drip.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2015)

Set up a drip system from a res. Let it dry out in the soil. Best way to cure


----------



## Figgy (Jul 1, 2015)

So the tiny ass holes I put in the caps of 3 different 1G containers were all too large. Wouldn't last but maybe a couple of hours. So my gorilla tent has that waterproof liner for the bottom. I'm thinking of flooding that, but humidity becomes an issue. Chopping looks like it may be the only way. I have nothing to make a true drip system from. 8 weeks and 4 days of flower might be ok.

Edit: rereading the 8.5 week flower time it probably really won't matter to chop now.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> My dog has no trouble in the heat........ he sleeps with me in the AC.
> My wife says I treat him better than her, If she only knew that I really do!
> Me and him share way more joints and spend more quality time with our
> walks and he is always with me when I'm working in the grow room.


Same here with bengie. Sometimes my boy, beats my wife to the bed. And then takes her spot. My pits spend more time inside then out. 100f right now.


----------



## past times (Jul 1, 2015)

7 weeks from germination. Lowryder - purple ryder. This thing is sucking up nutrients and flowering fast. 5 gallon bubbleponic


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2015)

past times said:


> 7 weeks from germination. Lowryder - purple ryder. This thing is sucking up nutrients and flowering fast. 5 gallon bubbleponicView attachment 3451964


For a lowrider, you get an Oldman double like.


----------



## past times (Jul 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> For a lowrider, you get an Oldman double like.


Thanks, I just got a few strains of autos to try to replenish my supply a little bit. Was doing a test with the lowryder and a random auto freebie from short stuff. It looks a few weeks behind the lowryder. Hoping the buds really fill out. Either way, happy with the results so far


----------



## Figgy (Jul 1, 2015)

Engineers Dream at 59 days. Before and after.
  
Hopefully she ant be too dry by Sunday when we get back. Have a good day 6.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2015)

past times said:


> Thanks, I just got a few strains of autos to try to replenish my supply a little bit. Was doing a test with the lowryder and a random auto freebie from short stuff. It looks a few weeks behind the lowryder. Hoping the buds really fill out. Either way, happy with the results so farView attachment 3451973


I'd like to know how you do with the gear from Short Stuff. I fill in runs with auto's for my son.
He has MS and goes through a lot of smoke plus I supply some of his MS infusion group.


----------



## past times (Jul 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'd like to know how you do with the gear from Short Stuff. I fill in runs with auto's for my son.
> He has MS and goes through a lot of smoke plus I supply some of his MS infusion group.


I am going to run 2 different shorts stuff genetics this next time. 2 Mi5 and 2 Dr. Feelgood. They are reg seeds so hoping to get one of each. 2 fit in my closet the best


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2015)

You'll be fine @Figgy. Whole plants like that take forever to dry, just make sure some air is moving to prevent mold. You could of watered her super heavy, like 2 times the amount you would over the time you had left and she would of made it a couple days easy, probably 3 and then if it's dry when you got home it was in your favor. Oh well already chopped can't do that now lol. 

Ok ok how bout a lil veg pr0n. First up we have, Cannatonic x Dubking, yummmy I'm hoping there's some good meds in here. With cannatonic being in the cross there is a good chance of CBD 
 
Maybe a lil Loompas Foo Dog F3 suits your fancy.....
 
Or how about some Cherry Lime Haze, yes I can't wait to have some of this to smoke, be great for a nice hot summer day lol...
  
Maybe some BB3 is more your guys style....
 
And some GG4 6 days 12/12....
  
Have a great week 6! Hope everyone's day went well. Excited to be flowering again, all stages of this plant is fun but damn flower is more fun.

Hope all is well with the family @Figgy and sending best wishes your way bro.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 1, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice hand job there AlphaP.LoL, u sexy stoner must have fallen asleep with your hand there im guessing. your garden is smoking hot as well. stay cool dude!
> Slayer is playing in the area tonite.
> Tom Aryay the lead singer for Slayer looks like he is turning into Jerry Garcia. I cant freakin believe my eyes. too weird, I guess he just never gave a shit and with Jeff passing away and the pressure to tour from the other band members. jeez


LOL! Thanks  It was such a great hand job heh  did you see slayer? He is looking like Garcia! 



oldman60 said:


> Hey bro, there's a product called Burn Jel you can get it at most box pharms. it
> works great for all types of burns.


Thanks for the tip! Will be picking some up, I feel like a lobster lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> LOL! Thanks  It was such a great hand job heh  did you see slayer? He is looking like Garcia!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Will be picking some up, I feel like a lobster lol


And you look like on to. lol


----------



## Figgy (Jul 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> You'll be fine @Figgy. Whole plants like that take forever to dry, just make sure some air is moving to prevent mold. You could of watered her super heavy, like 2 times the amount you would over the time you had left and she would of made it a couple days easy, probably 3 and then if it's dry when you got home it was in your favor. Oh well already chopped can't do that now lol.
> 
> Ok ok how bout a lil veg pr0n. First up we have, Cannatonic x Dubking, yummmy I'm hoping there's some good meds in here. With cannatonic being in the cross there is a good chance of CBD
> View attachment 3452127
> ...


Thanks bro! That 3G pot was loaded with roots. Bone dry after watering with 50% runoff daily. Just too small of a pot. It's all good though. She should turn out nice still. 1 week early isn't too bad. She looked to be just about 95/5 cloudy/clear with just a couple amber.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2015)

Well it must be about 40 here, and 35 in my grow room.....eeeeeck. Watered the floor of the greenhouse to try and increase humidity a bit and bring down temps. Crazy crazy loco patats here.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Well it must be about 40 here, and 35 in my grow room.....eeeeeck. Watered the floor of the greenhouse to try and increase humidity a bit and bring down temps. Crazy crazy loco patats here.


Hey D, is Satan the Mayor of your city?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2015)

that ED is one beautiful plant, great job.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2015)

Fireball day 7....
  
Overview of most of the room, had to crawl to get up here lol....


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fireball day 7....
> View attachment 3452506 View attachment 3452513
> Overview of most of the room, had to crawl to get up here lol....
> View attachment 3452514


How many more weeks of stretch do you have? lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> How many more weeks of stretch do you have? lol


I'd say prob another 10, they are about 12" from the top of my head right now. At least I'm hoping no more than 10 lol. If not I'm gonna have to figure something out. I think it should be okay, the blue in there helps keep stretch down and no one was a single cola, everyone had been topped for 3+ heads. 

Guess we will see lol. Like I said I think I might of overcooked it haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2015)

Just cause I think they are some cool pics....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 2, 2015)

Some baby s1 cherry puff. Yes, that is soil. I have gone to the dark side 
 

Headbanger. She has a ways to go, at least 3 more weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

I got me some new strains the other week got em all rooted now I got goji og,yeti og,guava dawg,glue,wulls haze,ssh,and 2 different gsc s1 phenoes can't wait to get em flipped and pick the winner(s)


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## budolskie (Jul 3, 2015)

Quick pic hps in 8" In just need to hook the filter up got the temps down to 28 like 

Day 26 of 12/12 I think they are


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

that daytime flower at 28 bud? look canny man.

Whodat, couldn't you get any bigger pots man!? lol


----------



## budolskie (Jul 3, 2015)

Ii 28 through day but need to connect filter and thats the idle speed on intakemat 100%


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

you not shift over to nights?! Spose hard being there when I think about it.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 3, 2015)

I means keeping all vents zipped for light leaks, a can leave all open now and the doors a bit, al be happy keeping under 30 like might even add the 6" as the intake now i.stead of the 4"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

aye that's not a bad plan. Mine would be toast with the setup I had. Lookin forward to seeing ya this after m8.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy July 4th to every one have a good weekend.
And a special thanks to our vets.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes good vibes to all. Don't get to blown


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Yes good vibes to all. Don't get to blown



Always liked my bday being close to the 4th, like one solid good week 

Happy holidays all, even if you're not in the U.S.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 3, 2015)

For all you old timers here:
 
A friends roach clip and looks to be coke tools she got from her dad. Cool stuff right here I've never seen before.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 3, 2015)

The wife testing it out.  Works like a champ!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 3, 2015)

Now that's a first class roach clip!!!! Looks like a horn lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 3, 2015)

Figgy said:


> The wife testing it out. View attachment 3453182 Works like a champ!


Nice, my man


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2015)

Interesting pieces Figgy. Would love to know if there is history to them? The roach clip is def like a horn. Something the cavalry would have But that contraption above it, wtf....looks a bit naughty what with that little, dare I say it, butt plug and the tickler above it


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Interesting pieces Figgy. Would love to know if there is history to them? The roach clip is def like a horn. Something the cavalry would have But that contraption above it, wtf....looks a bit naughty what with that little, dare I say it, butt plug and the tickler above it


They were originally called "L.A.P.D. scales" but they are actually postal scales for weighing 
envelopes.
The first time I saw a clip like that they were made by a guy from San Francisco at Woodstock, 
he sold them for 50 cents ea.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2015)

Very cool, cheers Oldman!

The heat here is mad. We were talking with our friends in Tenerife about the issues they have. And he mentioned they get a wind from the desert that brings all sorts of nastynesses! Including mites. Well low and behold, I have mites too, the plants were watered by my wife, but bless her, she's working and pregnant and looking after our son while I was gone....so they were kind of low on the list of priorities, lol. They are alive though, and producing lovely beans still. I have sprayed down everything, and fingers crossed these issues blow away like the nice weather we are having.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2015)

Dogs and FireBall

Plemon

Sour Cherry

More from the Plemon.

Cheers, DST

And Happy 4th to you guys and girls over there.


----------



## kaigas66 (Jul 4, 2015)

These are two white widows from white label seeds. It is my first grow and they are under 600w hps. Almost 3 weeks into flowering


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 4, 2015)

Figgy said:


> For all you old timers here:
> View attachment 3453170
> A friends roach clip and looks to be coke tools she got from her dad. Cool stuff right here I've never seen before.


I'd say the top piece looks like a set of scales? I used to have some very similar but mine had a clip for holding said weight lol.....killer roach clip man looks like something the queen would use


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2015)

top looks like retro blow spoon n poker device.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> They were originally called "L.A.P.D. scales" but they are actually postal scales for weighing
> envelopes.
> The first time I saw a clip like that they were made by a guy from San Francisco at Woodstock,
> he sold them for 50 cents ea.


looks like cleaning tool/tamper for pipe smokers

shovel is for scraping the bowl out, flat bit is for tamping down tobacco n thin thing is for cleaning the neck insides, much like the way you clean n oil a gun

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-in-1-Czech-Smoking-Tobacco-Pipe-Cleaning-Tool-Reamer-Tamper-1211-/221204861334


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> looks like cleaning tool/tamper for pipe smokers
> 
> shovel is for scraping the bowl out, flat bit is for tamping down tobacco n thin thing is for cleaning the neck insides, much like the way you clean n oil a gun
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-in-1-Czech-Smoking-Tobacco-Pipe-Cleaning-Tool-Reamer-Tamper-1211-/221204861334


The tools were added after the fact. I saw them for the first time in the late 60's without the tools
then with the tools around 1970. I'm not a historian and could be wrong but this is my experience with them.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> The tools were added after the fact. I saw them for the first time in the late 60's without the tools
> then with the tools around 1970. I'm not a historian and could be wrong but this is my experience with them.



Is not a scale. Those little hand scales have a counterweight and a curved piece inscribed with units, ounces on one side and grams on the other. And a clip for the bag.

When I first started selling I'd use a hand scale. Clip a nickel onto it and it'd go straight to 5grams, good stuff !

Lol that brought me back


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2015)

Good news is I have my ribena smelling Deep Blue pheno back......yippeee!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

fuuuuuxk yeah D. Nice one, nice pips in stuff too.

happy 4th cross pond peeps.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2015)

> happy 4th cross pond peeps.


I'm not so sure they celebrate our independence from them.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 4, 2015)

They ought to....lol...they are well rid of us. :0)


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2015)

For the 4th me and the fam went to Gibraltar, which is British. It was like little England, but with nice weather. Everything was in pounds, and they even had prawn salad sandwiches in the shops. Before we went we Americaned it up by going to McDonalds and eating way too much gross shit.  It was great. And strangely, must be the ingredients, the food reminded me of what it tasted like in the 80's. My McNuggets took me right back 30 years to being there on a Saturday with my dad playing in the playground, getting a happy meal.

Thinking of all my American brothers and sisters today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

little England on the 4th. Lol

mates fireballs


----------



## ghb (Jul 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> little England on the 4th. Lol
> 
> mates fireballs
> View attachment 3453716View attachment 3453718



they could have trimmed it for you eh? lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 4, 2015)

I had a lady at work today #1: Be disgusted at the fact that roots organic buddha bloom's primary ingredient is Bat Guana, #2: Tell me she has never in her life heard of guano's being used as fertilizer, #3 i sold her a bag of roots organic potting soil which she happily walked out the door with...

Roots organic potting soil: Coco fiber, peat moss, perlite, pumice, premium worm castings, *bat guano*, kelp, fish bone meal, soy bean meal, feather meal, greensand, leonardite and alfalfa meal.

Lmfao... Not that i'm trying to mislead her or anything but if she thinks guano's aren't fertilizers then she really needs to open her mind.

On the topic of roots organic potting soil, so far the best straight up potting soil i've ever used. I would literally recommend this stuff to anybody i've never kept plants so healthy in my life as I am not with full organic.

And... On the topic of "organic," My definition of organic is feeding a living soil instead of feeding a plant (aka most synthetics).

Yeah /rant


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2015)

Pics of my trip if anyone is interested. Crazy place Gibraltar. It's literally a giant rock. Something like 1,400 feet tall (426 m). Connected to Spain by a sand bar type land form thing. Craziest part, you drive across the runway of the airport to get to the place. You have to stop when a plan is either landing or taking off. We had to wait for one to land before going in.

Pics:
 
Looking down the Runway
 
Some of the many many caves in the island. There's also an underground lake. We're going to check it out next visit.
 
Some fancy houses
 
Great Britain.... you may have big ass guns... but they aren't enough to keep a hold on the USA!!!! America, Fuck Yeah! lol
 
Bird
 
Hard to see, but on the right in the distance is Spain, on the left in the distance is Morocco. I've never seen Africa before. I explained to my little girl that she came from there. 
 
Mosque at the end of the land, with the rock behind it.
 
And the lighthouse. Good times. There were dudes down below fishing. Not sure what they were catching, but they had HUGE poles. haha... that's what she said.


----------



## moondance (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th of July 600 Club! Steaks on the grill, perfect weather and 3 day weekend with the wife to boot, great holiday for us. I hope everyone's holiday and or weekend is just as good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> they could have trimmed it for you eh? lol


was for nixy man we don't pass cash


----------



## Figgy (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th 600! I wanted to add something about the additional tool with the roach clips from earlier. The friend said her dad was a big coke and pot head back in the day (I'm guessing 60-70's). She always thought it to be for coke. All I know is that roach clip was a treat to use.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

I remember getting a pack of skins in the states with a wire in them a half inch extra to turn into a mini clip. Prefer a roach for sure


----------



## Figgy (Jul 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> top looks like retro blow spoon n poker device.


We were thinking a spoon for larger portions, the long L shaped looked like it could give perfect bumps, but we were unsure of what the poker looking thing could be.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Independence day yall

Looks like you had a awesome time jig! 

GemuGrows, that roots organic soil is great stuff, too funny about the guano lol. I'm gonna mix up a small batch of super soil in the near future, any tips on how to build up the nematodes, bacteria and fungi? Is there a way to buy all the separate critters for the soil? Gotta love the wars going on under ground with the bacteria eating fungi and nematodes eating bacteria, then pooping out the food for the plant  I'm gonna do a full organic water only grow soon so any help on the supplies I need to get the life in the Super soil at full speed would be cool, I have a recipe for the soil but not the life that needs to go in it

Have a great weekend yall 

Sweet tools BTW figgy


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Happy Independence day yall
> 
> Looks like you had a awesome time jig!
> 
> ...


Yeah the two best things you can probably feed your organic soil (after inoculating the soil with mycorrhizae) are (in my opinion):
#1: Compost tea. Really easy to make. You can get like a $35 tea kit from a hydro store most likely, and some stores brew their own tea. All you need is like a 5 gallon bucket, a circulation water pump, and a air pump with a stone. Brew up your tea and let it sit for like 24+ hours (48 would be best). Guanos have a lot of beneficial bacteria in them, and the tea will have a ton of organic matter for your soil life to break down.

#2: Unsulphured molasses: Feeds the shit out of your soil life once its there, breaks down a to a ton of little elements your plants will love that will keep them healthy and green.

IMO organic growing takes more confidence than growing with synthetics, but its much easier to do once you get it started. Feed the soil not the plant!

*So recap, Start with good organic soil with Myco (soil fungi) in it. , if it doesnt have it make sure to get some in it. Great white is a really good myco product, so is "Plant success granular". Then feed with compost teas (bacteria) and molasses (Mostly feeds soil life, some goodies go to your plant), and you can add supplement or use organic base nutrients too. *

You could probably buy all the separate beneficial orginisms, but you would have to find very specific suppliers and likely order online. Most shops should carry several types of organic root zone inoculates

Also it is in my opinion that you could easily use a healthily maintained soil many times before it gets too imbalanced. IE, you consistently keep your soil life fed and active. It could easily also potentially be better soil grow 2, 3, 4, etc...

As for mixing your super soil i'd suggest some version of Subcool's super soil and giving it a few months to "cook." During this cooking feed it just compost tea and molasses, this will instill the definition to you: "Feed the soil, not the plant" Because you will theoretically literally spend a few months feeding soil without a plant in it.

Can't go wrong with organics unless your really trying to push yield; but i'm sure a lot of people would debate that pretty heavily I would need more experience say somebody was right or wrong in that sense.

/rant I hope I helped in some way lmao

Edit: Good base soil choices: Roots organic (May or not have myco I honestly don't know, I only found 1 source that said it did), Fox Farm Happy frog (has myco in it!), Vermisoil (has myco), Vermifire (also has mico, its hotter than Vermisoil)

Good Myco innocs: Zho, Great white (likely the best), plant success granular (What i'm currently trying)

Good bacteria innocs: Compost teas with guanos, Fox Farm Big Bloom is also a good product that should have live benis in it, its also their only all organic product pretty much. I actually use this stuff in small quantities


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2015)

Natural Guard is a premium fertilizer with myco's.....I use evergreen and holly or vegetable and tomato and supplement with John's Recipe by Ladybug once a month.
Soil is recycled with compost, peat, ewc, vermiculite and a little dolomite lime.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2015)

funny story about the mycos....

the wife was rooting two African violet leaves in separate pots using some of my soil mix. I noticed mycos starting to grow on the surface of the soil and one day one of them had been scaped off. The wife thought it was mold and had removed it. I explained what it was and that it was beneficial and she left it alone. The one she scraped has spit out several babies but has not flowered. This is the one she didn't touch and it is next to the other one.....notice the mycos....







cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2015)

Awesome info guys!! It's very much appreciated  I liked the vermifire gemu, but it definitely was Hella hot and made my plants deep green, but very very healthy other than that! I maybe trying the vermisoil soon for my mother plants as I am in the middle of converting my mama room to soil. So far I've just been using black gold as a starter soil for the new mama clones and they are liking it. Love the detailed info you guys gave for when I make a mix, it'll help out alot for sure.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 4, 2015)

Cof that is crazy! Microbial action at its finest right there! Nice flowers  It's been a long time since I've grown in soil and the info I knew then wasn't very much, I didn't know what was actually happening in the root zone, I just mixed some soil up and planted plants, they were always so nice and green, just add water and done. I miss not having to use meters and pumps and timers everywhere. Now with the stuff I'm reading about teas and other goodies for the soil, it sounds like something I wanna play around with again. So I'm gonna get my mama room converted to soil and start learning and possibly change a flower room to soil and see how it goes. I'll probably always have some sort of hydro going, but the super soil might be hanging around the garden again as well


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hope everyone had a good 4th! We had a pretty good time! Had a BBQ and hung out with bunch of people. Was a good time. Got to blow some shit up and got some cool shots of the fireworks...


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks like a fun trip Jig. Did y oi u see the monkeys? Or are they baboons.....? 

Cool looking firework shots Giggles. I found a funny video of me and my mate setting of a firework at New Year....well, I say firework....was more of a bomb exploding thing.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Looks like a fun trip Jig. Did y oi u see the monkeys? Or are they baboons.....?
> 
> Cool looking firework shots Giggles. I found a funny video of me and my mate setting of a firework at New Year....well, I say firework....was more of a bomb exploding thing.


Barbary apes as far as im aware.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I'm not so sure they celebrate our independence from them.
> 
> 
> cof


lmao


----------



## budolskie (Jul 5, 2015)

8x4 day 28  

3x3 day 1


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2015)

Looking good Bud. My temps have been above 30...when the intake is 40 there's not a lot you can do. Lol....except air con which is jot getti hm installed for the once a decade hot summer.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Looking good Bud. My temps have been above 30...when the intake is 40 there's not a lot you can do. Lol....except air con which is jot getti hm installed for the once a decade hot summer.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2015)

Too right it's hot....

HOTDOG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

Seems like I'm not the only battling the heat too smh. About to build a swamp cooler for this purpose now as intake air is way too hot. I love summer favorite time of the year but I hate it for growing inside tho especially since I'm in a garage with no ac or windows to add one. Next year will have a mini split put in the garage. Not dealing with it anymore.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Seems like I'm not the only battling the heat too smh. About to build a swamp cooler for this purpose now as intake air is way too hot. I love summer favorite time of the year but I hate it for growing inside tho especially since I'm in a garage with no ac or windows to add one. Next year will have a mini split put in the garage. Not dealing with it anymore.


If you've got basic woodworking skills and the amperage for an AC, then you should construct this.

It's a window AC thats been converted. The tent in the pic is as actually sealed off, and the guy is even running CO2!

I'm gonna build one asap!

Edit: I can't tell if that attached properly, and also, I can't tell where the condensate goes!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice post senile. Could you post the info associated with the pic as this may be useful for our setup down South?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Nice post senile. Could you post the info associated with the pic as this may be useful for our setup down South?


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=194599


There you are!

Its attractive to me because the window units are more efficient, and they don't leak smell like the portables.

I'm about to pick up a 10000btu for 150bucks and the rest of the stuff I should have laying around. It'd be cool to get this done today!


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=194599
> 
> 
> There you are!
> ...


looks awesome.and sounds like a good idea, it does seem kinda big though


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2015)

a cheap, diy ac






cof


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> a cheap, diy ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This seems like it would increase humidity??


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 5, 2015)

yo gemu what are you using as bulk substrate?


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 5, 2015)

i had trouble with mushrooms but i think it would be fun to get back into it once i get my ganja setup dialed in better. i'd love to see which techs you are using. thats a good idea using the cloning dome and tray for fruiting chamber.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> If you've got basic woodworking skills and the amperage for an AC, then you should construct this.
> 
> It's a window AC thats been converted. The tent in the pic is as actually sealed off, and the guy is even running CO2!
> 
> ...


Thats so cool to see that and be able to have the info to build that but it wouldn't work for me as the hot air from the ac has to be exhausted and I have nowhere to exhaust the heat. If I did I would just exhaust all the heat from the tent straight out. That's the only thing I hate about growing in the garage with no way to exhaust or no window. That's why I said next year I'll have the mini split as that is very easy to setup and the lines for it can go right under the garage door.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 5, 2015)

Got some mold going on in some bud and was wondering if you can make qwiso, or is it best to toss? Stretchy white mold


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This seems like it would increase humidity??


That's exactly what I'm making and yes it'll raise humidity some but it's gonna help me as my humidity in my garage is very low. I don't know how much it's gonna raise it but I don't think it will to much where it wouldn't be good for flowering plants.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 5, 2015)

Pulled just under 9oz off my 1 Engineers Dream in a 3G pot! Also have about .5oz with mold. There was barely any larf and popcorn. Props to Breeders Boutique.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 5, 2015)

Bowl of scissor hash 'bout to go down!


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 5, 2015)

any advice for someone looking to up the grow/yeild?


current setup..
-600w hydrofarm phantom ballast (this i think is good.. its pretty much new still only used 1 cycle..)
-cooltube reflector.. (looking to get a blockbuster or similar hood that i wont need a new one in a few cycles)
-3x3 tent (broken on one corner, so this is my future veg tent gonna get a new one.. my closet wont fit a 4x4)
-6 inch inline fans.. (hydrofarm and ventech inlines.. i use one for filter and light, the other i use during winter where i cant use my ac)


my plan is to set some type of perpetual grow up.. ive cloned before but they hardly made it without proper equipment.. so far ive got the following list of things i SHOULD get.. dont know if i will or not i have a budget of 1k to spend for everything..

-blockbuster reflector
-secret jardin 3x3 grow tent
-clonex and the hydrofarm "hot house" for my clones
-440 CFM carbon filter
-fox farms ocean forest soil, with fox farms trio nutrients
-hortilux hps bulb
-2 ft 8 tube t5 fixture for vegging (rope ratchets too)


any opinions are appreciated.. i would also like to know why my fan makes a horrid vibration noise when i dial it down.. my grow is on the second floor when i dial fan down during winter, it makes a horrid sound.. like a grinding type noise? i run my carbon filter fan on full speed because it does the same thing.. i dont think theyre made to dial down.. is there one that is made to do this? this is all i can think of at the moment.. more may come later aha

i should also add that noise isnt usually a issue cause i live in the country but i got a family member living with me for a little bit and they dont know what i do and i wish to keep it that way once they move out, im thinking about using a spare room to grow in for future expansion etc..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 5, 2015)

I hear that the cool tubes can reduce the light intensity. Other than that, it looks great!


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I hear that the cool tubes can reduce the light intensity. Other than that, it looks great!


so blockbuster hood is good? what about a magnum? i just want to get best bang for buck..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

fir3dragon said:


> so blockbuster hood is good? what about a magnum? i just want to get best bang for buck..


All those are good hoods to use. They will spread the light way better than a cooltube. I guess it would all depend on what you feel is best cuz I've seen people kill with the cheapest of brands. Names is what you pay for a lot with things. I have different brands as I've got mine from Craigslist but couple are Hydrofarm hoods and the other I can't remember but one has nothing in it so who knows but they all work pretty good. I'm sure there's ones that may be superb to others but I haven't searched for hood like that


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2015)

I've got a 4x4 tent that I plan to put a 600w in a parabolic hood into it.

@moondance thanks again brother!

Also, I bought everything to make that conversion from window AC to portable. About to smoke some stinky scissor hash and have at it...

I got a 10000btu AC for $150, is that good? Lol. It's brand new on box and when I looked it up it said 300new so I snatched it up. I dunno....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've got a 4x4 tent that I plan to put a 600w in a parabolic hood into it.
> 
> @moondance thanks again brother!
> 
> ...


When you finish making it show some pics bro. Would love to see it. I think that's a deal if you got it brand new. I didn't check it out all the way once I saw the part of needing to exhaust the heat. Are you hooking it up to the lights or to pump the air in the tent?


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All those are good hoods to use. They will spread the light way better than a cooltube. I guess it would all depend on what you feel is best cuz I've seen people kill with the cheapest of brands. Names is what you pay for a lot with things. I have different brands as I've got mine from Craigslist but couple are Hydrofarm hoods and the other I can't remember but one has nothing in it so who knows but they all work pretty good. I'm sure there's ones that may be superb to others but I haven't searched for hood like that


well considering my cooltube was 60 bucks im pretty sure anything would be better im just gonna stick with my list i think.. thanks.

any reason why my inline fans make a horrible noise when its dialed down? do they all do it? grow is on second floor and i can hear the vibration on the first floor without a problem


----------



## oragrow (Jul 5, 2015)

Figgy said:


> For all you old timers here:
> View attachment 3453170
> A friends roach clip and looks to be coke tools she got from her dad. Cool stuff right here I've never seen before.


The item at the top is a tobacco pipe tool, for digging out the bowl, the top end is a tobacco bowl tamper.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

fir3dragon said:


> well considering my cooltube was 60 bucks im pretty sure anything would be better im just gonna stick with my list i think.. thanks.
> 
> any reason why my inline fans make a horrible noise when its dialed down? do they all do it? grow is on second floor and i can hear the vibration on the first floor without a problem


Sounds like the reason you stated as I wouldn't know. I don't run the speed dial for the inline fans so I know nothing about those. I know people build mufflers for it all the time when they're that loud so that may be something to look into


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like the reason you stated as I wouldn't know. I don't run the speed dial for the inline fans so I know nothing about those. I know people build mufflers for it all the time when they're that loud so that may be something to look into


i wasnt sure if its cause its a cheap fan or not.. they got ones that looked different but i couldnt afford them at the time i was shopping around.. heres images of what im talking about..

i got the ones that look like second pic..


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> When you finish making it show some pics bro. Would love to see it. I think that's a deal if you got it brand new. I didn't check it out all the way once I saw the part of needing to exhaust the heat. Are you hooking it up to the lights or to pump the air in the tent?


I'll finish tomorrow hopefully. I can only spend so much time kneeling on the floor and bent over, ya know? Hahaha that's sounds dirty, but its really just painful.

I'm pumping air into the tent. Gonna be as sealed as possible, we'll see what the temps/humidity are when its finished. 

You're in the garage right? Doesn't your garage have vents up on the roof? If so you could use those...



fir3dragon said:


> well considering my cooltube was 60 bucks im pretty sure anything would be better im just gonna stick with my list i think.. thanks.
> 
> any reason why my inline fans make a horrible noise when its dialed down? do they all do it? grow is on second floor and i can hear the vibration on the first floor without a problem



Some motors aren't meant to be dimmed. You need to buy a variac dimmer to dim without noise.

I don't have one but I've heard they're worth it if you need silent dimming.

HTH


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'll finish tomorrow hopefully. I can only spend so much time kneeling on the floor and bent over, ya know? Hahaha that's sounds dirty, but its really just painful.
> 
> I'm pumping air into the tent. Gonna be as sealed as possible, we'll see what the temps/humidity are when its finished.
> 
> ...


I can dig it bro. That's why I hate doing a lot of DIY stuff cuz it makes me have to bend over and kneel and my back is fucked. So I know what you man bro. Hell no bro it's not setup like that I wish it was. There's a bedroom above the garage and the vent is in the attic. There is one vent in the garage and it's being used for the water heater. I prolly could hook up a split to vent both but I don't know nothing about water heaters and messing with them so I won't take my chance.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 5, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> yo gemu what are you using as bulk substrate?


They are WBS jars mixed with a substrate of sterilized WBS, coco coir, and vermiculite. The first jars I pressure cooked I poked too small of holes in for the syringe, so I made new jars and just kept those sterilized jars that were impossible to inoculate sitting there so I threw some of that in.

This is my first try, I don't care to grow a ton of shrooms and i'm giving away almost all of them. This is really just for fun, i've had shrooms sitting around for 6 months that I havent eaten so i'll hardly eat any of these lol



BeastGrow said:


> i had trouble with mushrooms but i think it would be fun to get back into it once i get my ganja setup dialed in better. i'd love to see which techs you are using. thats a good idea using the cloning dome and tray for fruiting chamber.


I don't really know what tek i'm doing I'm just kinda winging it. Its hard to find an exact tek online unless you are doing brown rice flower/vermiculite cakes. And I thought bulk substrate would be more fun so thats what i got goin on


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 5, 2015)

Only a week til the ol chopperoni  can't wait to see if the clue is the new glue or just some pretty doo doo that makes me say boo hoo
 

The gdp are telling me to hurry up and harvest so they can get all purple and grow buds


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2015)

Figgy that's a nice looking harvest and most excellent yield you have off that Engineers Dream.
I think im going to do a waterfarm C99 for my last grow . 
One year till dispensarys shut down in Washington State.
sketched of a Crop Circle Stonehenge Garden Design for an outdoor garden.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 5, 2015)

Now stretch it out, now stretch it out.....
Day 11 over.

Been away from them since Thursday and damn they exploded!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2015)

Well my seedy dog run I have only seen fem dog seeds, 

So planted 2 more and 2 dog x bubblegum and 2 dog x fireballs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2015)

that dog tasted kinda spicy on the in and sweet on the out. not much like bubblegum or dog but good still. That bit plemon in the vape tastes great btw.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2015)

Ii that's what we vaped aswell before we brought it, does taste lovely but i.like that tickley itch on my.throat haha


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2015)

God knows what pollinated what really, I just no 4 out of 4 I thought were selfed dogs were fem, so now gona try the others out doors first the 2 little dog I assum.are female there staying in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2015)

I reckon it'd make nice hash man, spicy n sweet, be canny.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2015)

Av just give me m8 12 pips of that a see what he can do and if they uniform and that when he does them


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2015)

fir3dragon said:


> well considering my cooltube was 60 bucks im pretty sure anything would be better im just gonna stick with my list i think.. thanks.
> 
> any reason why my inline fans make a horrible noise when its dialed down? do they all do it? grow is on second floor and i can hear the vibration on the first floor without a problem


I am not sure of the exact technical reasons but your equipment (fans) are designed to be rated with a particular power input. When that is reduced, it will from what I have read, reduce the life of the motor and the fan. This is a piece of equipment you attach to the fans correct? not a fan with a dial to reduce the speed? If that is your issue, over winter I would run the fun intermittently, rather than reducing the power to it. I.E put a timer in there that turns the fan off if your temps are getting that low. As far as equipment is concerned, my 2 cents on the matter is that it generally doesn't really matter (unless you have a commerical greenhouse and are running 1000's of lights over many acres). Not many home growers will recognise massive yield increases through spending money on 'named brands'. Plants have no clue that they are growing under a Magnum light, or a Shmagnum light......For yield and qualitym, genetics is where it is at imo.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 6, 2015)

I think choosing strains is the hardest part of growing cannabis


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2015)

I think trimming is the hardest part. 

And no D, I did not see any monkeys, unfortunately.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 6, 2015)

Dome off. Dome has tiny holes so I'm going to add an air pump today and i'm goign to find some way to keep humidity up, even though that isnt even close to being an issue right now lol.

 
^These pics are today

^That was yesterday

This mofo is colonizing its casing pretty fast. I had the casing in darkness for 4 days before peeping and being a little more than satisfied, and a little worried that it over colonized. I read places it takes like 7-10 days of colonized substrate in the casing to colonize it, mine was going fast as hell.

Who knows if i get any yield, i'll be really happy if I do though. Lmfao.

I've read mixed reviews about a stringy/spikey top mycelium like that; my ultimate consensus is that its pretty much fine and I should get some booms


----------



## Enwhysea (Jul 6, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> I think choosing strains is the hardest part of growing cannabis


Not when you're using BB gear


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2015)

Fireball got me feeling like


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

nice plant giggles, i like stretchy girls, i find they always have the most interesting flavours.
i've got 3 fb s1 vegging away, they will be getting flowered with my next cycle, with a bit of support that will give some impressive yield i bet.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 6, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Dome off. Dome has tiny holes so I'm going to add an air pump today and i'm goign to find some way to keep humidity up, even though that isnt even close to being an issue right now lol.
> 
> View attachment 3454616 View attachment 3454617
> ^These pics are today
> ...


whats this?!?!?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> whats this?!?!?


Mushrooms


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 6, 2015)

word! thx for speedy response giggles hope all is well


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2015)

@glockdoc all is well bro, hope same for you. Just been super busy and ready for school to start again lol.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 6, 2015)

no doubt. same old shit..bigger pile over here... but i cant complain lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2015)

This run has me  finally back in the groove.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2015)

Holy sawdust batman...I'll be finding piles of sawdust for the rest of my life I think. Had workmen round sanding wood panels on my terrace. Guy asked me at one point what was behind that door (he needed an electric point) "just the central heating and house air circulation pump.." I replied....then the asked if they could store their tools overnight...."maybe in there" pointing at the door again. "Sorry, no room in there"...ffs would people just leave me and my grow room alone lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

It's like a magnet!


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2015)

A bloody pest magnet.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Do I have mites?






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2015)

....just a wayward crayfish.....they don't partake of mj, but they sure are tasty.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 6, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> whats this?!?!?


Hopefully some Psilocybe Cubensis Golden Teachers soon


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hopefully some Psilocybe Cubensis Golden Teachers soon


Mmmm, Golden Teachers fucking rock! Those bitches are potent.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Mmmm, Golden Teachers fucking rock! Those bitches are potent.


Yep its my first try with growing mushies.

I've wanted to trip for a while and while I don't like messing with the street drugs.

I know a few people who are in the same boat is me with that as well, i plan on giving them free mushies to experience knowing they are safe. Mostly old hippies

Pretty sure i'll get at least 1 good flush, i'd be happy as hell with like 3 flushes.

If I grow even 1.5g then i'll be happy, cuz thats all I wanna eat


----------



## Figgy (Jul 6, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hopefully some Psilocybe Cubensis Golden Teachers soon


I grew pounds of Golden Teachers! Threw away 1/2 lb when I called it quits, along with 20+ prints. Not sure if I could eat shrooms again.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 6, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I grew pounds of Golden Teachers! Threw away 1/2 lb when I called it quits, along with 20+ prints. Not sure if I could eat shrooms again.


Any awesome tips you learned from experience that you might convey?


----------



## Figgy (Jul 6, 2015)

I did lots of cakes in a couple big ass totes. Pretty much not the most efficient way to grow, but I was persistent. Just keeping mold away is the best tip. Clean environment, and sterilization of premix was always key. I lost plenty of 1qt cakes to all types of mold.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 6, 2015)

Growing boomers looks like fun but me and boomers don't mix well  

Sweet crab MO, at first I thought it was real lol

Last pics of some gear before the chop. Giving them a few days or tap water to clean some salts out of the pots and then as jig said, the worst part of the grow is coming soon 

Gg4. It came out as expected, but I think it's time to move on. (after these finish in the other grow, probably will be replaced with Headbanger). It's definitely easy as hell to grow and makes a nice canopy when trained though. Fun plant. 
  

Headbanger (these have weeks left to go but already look nice and the Colas are massive, bet 2.5-3oz per plant with 1 wk veg time). Heaviest yielding strain I've grown Ina while and it's pretty killer. 
 

Blue lemon Thai. Smells the best in the garden, just like blueberry Jam or pie, yet the breeder description says all pheno will lean toward diesel smell.. Hmmm) 
 

Fruity chronic juice. This one smelled fruity at first but now it smells like fruit and elmers glue (guessing from the white widow in it). Gave the extra clones of this away as I won't be giving it another run. Very short plant and good yielder though, but pretty generic. 


Have a nice night ladies and gents.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

Diving in rock pools in Tenerife. Could do with a swim right now!!!

Some Plemon, it best get it's swerve on, it'll be getting chopped in 23 days come hell or high water!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

aye your not wrong man that pool was pretty epic. felt real privileged being shown such an awesome local only spot. still glad i didn't try and climb up that volcanic rock thing and dive in. one lost footing those rocks would have minced me. 

gutted we'll probably not see the plemon finish proper, or are you thinking of lowering the light hours maybe?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> ....just a wayward crayfish.....they don't partake of mj, but they sure are tasty.
> 
> 
> cof


Anyone else have Kansas playing in their head while reading that?


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye your not wrong man that pool was pretty epic. felt real privileged being shown such an awesome local only spot. still glad i didn't try and climb up that volcanic rock thing and dive in. one lost footing those rocks would have minced me.
> 
> gutted we'll probably not see the plemon finish proper, or are you thinking of lowering the light hours maybe?


I am going to drop it to 10 on, 14 off tomorrow, then another 2 the next week.....I am also going to give em a fairly long flush so hopefully this triggers them to finish a bit quicker. Pain in the arse the guy moving out (he was initially wanting to move out in 2 weeks!!) I just want my investment back. I don't think they'll be far off their end game (bout a week).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

ah well que sera sera


----------



## Frazer (Jul 7, 2015)

Nanolux makes 2 new products that allow someone to use a DE without burning your plants. The mounting height is 30-36". There's the 600W DE or the 1000W DE that has a different hood designed to work over a 4'x4' tray. The original DE ballast can fit the new deep hood design for the 1000W. Just pop out the old one and replace with new.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2015)

wow what a killer 6 pack u got DST!! why are you wearing clothes?. I thought they were Nude beaches in Spain. oh man that looks totally refreshing. nice diving skills broski.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

6 pack Lol....I look more like an IRA hunger striker.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2015)

LOL! 6 pack o ribs! lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2015)

Just topless beaches here. It's something to behold.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2015)

polarized sun glasses to protect the eyes from sunburn....also, people can't see what you're looking at.


cof


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Gotta love living organic soil, it's alive! Love it, of course not as much as the plants do!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Well I think the room should fill in quite nicely  time to up the extraction and air movement cause shit is packed!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2015)

Chicken 
 



Looking great yall!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 7, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Chicken
> View attachment 3455580
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade yea a chicken for a Fireball!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey y'all

I just posted this over in random jibber jabber, but I have friend here too.

I'm planning a trip, and I'd love to see some of you RIUers.

I'm thinking Colorado, Oregon, and Cali. I'm from Michigan so everywhere in between too.

Anyone in those states wanna chill? Lol


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2015)

If you make it to Amsterdam, Senile give me a shout always happy to chief up with some 600 folks.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 8, 2015)

Little veggies
2.pk x livers
2 qq x livers
1 fb x sc
Waiting for them to get big enough to clone for sex

4 dpq
2 jakes dream
And a dgt dog s1
These rr cuts what's from what's on 12/12 now.in the 3x3 waiting for.sex to show

2 ?? s1
2 ?? x firballs
2 ?? X bubblegum
And a blueberry gum from a friend hopefully it is.the smoke we where smoking the other week with him


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2015)

Another country that has some sense.....go Chile!! Bill for recreational Cannabis
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-33438405


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

El Diablo OG has taken root! Yay, almost lost this girl!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeeeeh. My first brew.

I think i'm going to sit down and smoke a bowl of homegrow, eat like 1.5g of my shrooms, and drink one or two or three of my homebrews once its all ready.

Home made mass intoxication


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

Pure sativa! It's been forever since I've had a pure sativa but damn am I ready to go to the moon! Just topped everyone and cloned all new cuts today. New strains going in to flower in 2 weeks or less


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Pure sativa! It's been forever since I've had a pure sativa but damn am I ready to go to the moon! Just topped everyone and cloned all new cuts today. New strains going in to flower in 2 weeks or less
> View attachment 3455978 View attachment 3455979 View attachment 3455981


What sativa is that bro? Never had the privilege of growing one but will one day. Damn bro she def needed to be topped and huge tied down like the bad girl she is lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2015)

What is it giggles?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What sativa is that bro? Never had the privilege of growing one but will one day. Damn bro she def needed to be topped and huge tied down like the bad girl she is lol


That's The Destroyer by Cannabiogen. I'm super excited to flower her. Like beyond belief. Gonna be throwing a #1 in the next couple days just to see the stretch.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> That's The Destroyer by Cannabiogen. I'm super excited to flower her. Like beyond belief. Gonna be throwing a #1 in the next couple days just to see the stretch.


I've heard about it, should do you right.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

@oldman60 I'm hoping I get some kind of head hallucinating going on. Last time it happened to me was on some Columbian gold back in the day. There's just something bout sativas that I love.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @oldman60 I'm hoping I get some kind of head hallucinating going on. Last time it happened to me was on some Columbian gold back in the day. There's just something bout sativas that I love.


You have good a shot if you let her go 14-15 weeks.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @oldman60 I'm hoping I get some kind of head hallucinating going on. Last time it happened to me was on some Columbian gold back in the day. There's just something bout sativas that I love.


weird I trip pretty much no matter what I smoke if I smoke even 1-2 hits too much; but I have a very very low tolerance.

I personally do not enjoy tripping weed lmao. I like it to be like 25% under the tripping level


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> weird I trip pretty much no matter what I smoke if I smoke even 1-2 hits too much; but I have a very very low tolerance.
> 
> I personally do not enjoy tripping weed lmao. I like it to be like 25% under the tripping level


I like to trip on weed and shrooms. Used to do a lot of L but haven't done it for awhile. 

I've lowered my tolerance way down from where it used to be. Some days I still blaze all day but 90% of the time I smoke in the am, after lunch and then after work. Then a dab or 2 and couple bong bowls at night and pass out to a movie.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I like to trip on weed and shrooms. Used to do a lot of L but haven't done it for awhile.
> 
> I've lowered my tolerance way down from where it used to be. Some days I still blaze all day but 90% of the time I smoke in the am, after lunch and then after work. Then a dab or 2 and couple bong bowls at night and pass out to a movie.


But that's not much, I wish I could smoke like I did when I was working.
My boss used to tell me to go get high when ever we had a tough job come in,
and that happened about 3-4 times a day then there was lunch, breaks and
on the way home, with my wife when I got home then it was about 5:00pm.
After dinner it started again.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2015)

My best trippin' was always with peyote and hash, good times they were.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 8, 2015)

i remember some really great L excursions 

some of my favorites were spent wondering around haight ashbury on family fluff , some bubble hash from organic headies by some buddies, and a little gold cap mushrooms to round it all off sweet haha

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening and tripping brothers!


----------



## Figgy (Jul 8, 2015)

First acid trip was my best. Last acid trip was my worst (drove an hour down interstate and up a mountain the the pouring rain at 4am peaking like crazy). DMT was the worst trip of any tripping I've ever tripped. 18 hours of pure insane hell. This is why I love weed.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello brothers and sisters quick update on the Black Russian beast day 35 being on the swell baby 
But the glasses over to cut out some of the HPS  filling the 5x5 to the max


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

Qrazytrain day 22....
  
Microbe game on point 
    
    
Think the flowering girls are stopping the stretch and putting on bud now


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2015)

Took 6 cuts from my Rude Dog, off to the cloner.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I think both my jakes dream are males here's a few close ups of from each


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I like to trip on weed and shrooms. Used to do a lot of L but haven't done it for awhile.
> 
> I've lowered my tolerance way down from where it used to be. Some days I still blaze all day but 90% of the time I smoke in the am, after lunch and then after work. Then a dab or 2 and couple bong bowls at night and pass out to a movie.


I just get too paranoid/crazy feeling when I smoke a lot. Like literally a 2nd voice lingers in my head and the 2nd voice is always negative and incorrect and I always have to fight it.

But if I seldom use cannabis I can avoid that

Cannabis used to medicate my depression incredibly, now i feel i'm more mentally stable when I mostly keep away from it.

I'm addicted as fuck to growing it though its like my favorite thing to do right now


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 9, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I just get too paranoid/crazy feeling when I smoke a lot. Like literally a 2nd voice lingers in my head and the 2nd voice is always negative and incorrect and I always have to fight it.
> 
> But if I seldom use cannabis I can avoid that
> 
> ...


You get your therapy where you find it.


----------



## kaigas66 (Jul 9, 2015)

3,5 weeks into flowering


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

I love making these:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2015)

I miss making those ^ bout time for a change.


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2015)

nice watermelons mo!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

Some Qrazytrain ready to flowered. First time ever running her. Hope it's good lol. She sure smells good and is vigorous so that's good.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I decided to take pics of everyone.
> 
> Sweet Amnesia Haze
> View attachment 3447571
> ...


Hows the Gluekle look?
Very interested in that cross


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 9, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hows the Gluekle look?
> Very interested in that cross



Vegging very slowly.

The clone I received is in a rockwool cube, been feeding it maxsea 16-16-16. Once I transplant it into soil it'll grow faster I think.

I'll post pics once she grows up a bit


----------



## herbganji (Jul 9, 2015)

Day 23 flower  everything was male besides this one head cheese and I'm loving the way it's growin. One love.

Yummy


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice looking plant Herbganji.


----------



## herbganji (Jul 9, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Nice looking plant Herbganji.


Thanks that means a lot man haha this is the first one I think I'll be able to complete since my first 3 all hermied and this is the only one out of the second run that is going strong. Wish me luck lol.

Yummy


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

It's all orange and shit!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2015)

But MO, it's all white and shit! Hehe 

 


I love sourrrrrrrr <3


----------



## aquadel (Jul 10, 2015)

First indoor grow / first successful (so far) grow , 600w 00 seeds dwc , hopfully not too long to go , can't wait to smoke on , sorry for the bad quality camera !


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 10, 2015)

aquadel said:


> First indoor grow / first successful (so far) grow , 600w 00 seeds dwc , hopfully not too long to go , can't wait to smoke on , sorry for the bad quality camera !


I like the Parrot Fish avatar.


----------



## aquadel (Jul 10, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I like the Parrot Fish avatar.


Haha thx man caught one a few months back off the rocks , coolest looking fish I've caught (that's one I saw in a aquarium)


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

@AlphaPhase - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Vegging very slowly.
> 
> The clone I received is in a rockwool cube, been feeding it maxsea 16-16-16. Once I transplant it into soil it'll grow faster I think.
> 
> I'll post pics once she grows up a bit


Is this the Gluekle cut you have from IC?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Is this the Gluekle cut you have from IC?
> View attachment 3457142



Is it from theman? If so, then yes!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Is it from theman? If so, then yes!


Damn man , i've been trying to get that for a bit now. She's gonna be beautiful...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

gitarre10000 said:


> Damn man , i've been trying to get that for a bit now. She's gonna be beautiful...



We'll get your garden going again, no worries!


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> We'll get your garden going again, no worries!


It's ready


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

I hope it's as good as it looks MO, I've been duped before on looks lol. It smells great though and the trichs are extremely tight clusters which was cool to see under my cheapo microscope, super sticky and hoping it taste good and does the trick 



gitarre10000 said:


> Is this the Gluekle cut you have from IC?
> View attachment 3457142





a senile fungus said:


> Is it from theman? If so, then yes!


That looks beautiful!

I thought this was funny  about the only thing Facebook is good for, a chuckle. My friend list is small and it still annoys me, really, I don't care you're at the super market. Then back home. Then unpacking groceries. Then watching a movie. Then getting sleepy. It's like a step by step play with some people, it would be a stalkers dream lmao. End rant

Oh one more thing, has anyone run dynasty genetics? There is a huckleberry Kush v3 that has been popping out at me. I've followed them for a while now but don't know anyone that is growing their gear.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 11, 2015)

8x4 day 34


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 11, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 8x4 day 34 View attachment 3457387
> View attachment 3457388
> View attachment 3457389
> View attachment 3457390
> View attachment 3457391


Two 600s in yours?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2015)

You're just doing FB wrong AP.  Mine's all news, uplifting stories, music, cool groups like the 6, but much different topics. It's what you make of it, and what you tune it to be.

Full disclosure, my mom owns facebook stock, lol... but it's not why I think it's cool.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Two 600s in yours?



Yeah 2 6's m8 both dimmable, glad I sacked the cool tubes like and went 8" extraction


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2015)

Stalk pr0n, this is from a Steves og I believe.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Leaf porn - each from a Mulanje cross:





I had to trim off some of the scraggle from the Animal Cookies.

Before:



After:

 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2015)

FB can do that...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Damn that is frosty JD!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2015)

I am still trying to figure this one out. It was Fireball, but I am sure that
my busted Kessil was pointed at this top. ...what broke was the diffuser. LOL
So, one spot, about 10" diameter at 4', get a serious glow. :0)

And this was a grow that sooooo dry. I was way to busy to be growing at that time.

(lol, this extends to now, but I am trying RDWC now)

Take care,

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

I am in soil because it is so forgiving. The only thing I fiddle with is pot size and type.

Nature does the work. I just feed a couple times and water when needed. Blood, bone, kelp meal, minerals, worm compost and a few other bits make the soil really last.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 11, 2015)

I lovey soil, but I want to gravitate away from peat. It's so hydrophobic when dry, big pain in my assholes.

My next run I'm doing larger pots, larger plants, in promix feeding maxsea and supplementing calmag if needed, my water is pretty hard. We will see how that goes...

Anybody else use maxsea here?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 11, 2015)

Bttt, 

B.B style! With the 600w crew
Going 2-600w for flower soon.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL

Promix is peat based.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> LOL
> 
> Promix is peat based.


It's a few good coco mixes out,the one I use is coco loco....by fox farm.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's a few good coco mixes out,the one I use is coco loco....by fox farm.



Do you add anything or have to wash it? Does it come in a bale? 

Coco leaches calcium, yes? Do you have to watch out for it?

I'd be willing to try something new...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

When promix dries out it is hydrophobic too.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Do you add anything or have to wash it? Does it come in a bale?
> 
> Coco leaches calcium, yes? Do you have to watch out for it?
> 
> I'd be willing to try something new...







I add coots nutrient mix,sometimes I mix it with a bale of lucky dog mix..made by same people.
I reuse it [email protected]$44 it's best to reuse it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> You're just doing FB wrong AP.  Mine's all news, uplifting stories, music, cool groups like the 6, but much different topics. It's what you make of it, and what you tune it to be.
> 
> Full disclosure, my mom owns facebook stock, lol... but it's not why I think it's cool.


LOL, I need to get mine fine tuned like yours then, mine has been making me face palm for quite some time now lol. Facebook stock is doing damn well for its first year, wise investment! I follow the stock world weekly


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> I add coots nutrient mix,sometimes I mix it with a bale of lucky dog mix..made by same people.
> I reuse it [email protected]$44 it's best to reuse it.



My peat based soil I'm using now is cootz mix. It's doing really well, I've had plants in it for a year and no issues so far, plants look very healthy.

I'll look into what you've suggested, thank you!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's a few good coco mixes out,the one I use is coco loco....by fox farm.


I'm using Wonder Soil which has no soil in it, it's coir with worm castings, hydrosorb and bennies
the stuff is great this is my 4th reuse and going strong. Using Hesi Coir nutes, it's 1 part
and doesn't leave any salts as residue, silica blast and epsom salts rock hard water no
need for calcium and Hesi Power Clean enzymes.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Stalk pr0n, this is from a Steves og I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3457556


Going to need a chainsaw for that one whodat.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 11, 2015)

Some new pics: White Indica, C99, SW7, Rude Dog, Critical, RD clones.
      Have a good night.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2015)

Looking good Oldman! I have an Oxycloner too. Make sure to angle the pump in the corner pushing water diagonally, seemed to work best for me.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2015)

I just took some clones myself for the next run, my glue leaves aren't looking too good and the only thing anyone can think of is the light is too close  wierd thing is I've run this light at 17" and I've been running it this round at 23", raised it to 28" so we shall see. Trips me out because the buds are dense as hell and perfectly fine for 5 weeks in  on top of that, I take back what I said about rockwool croutons!  croutons! My gdp I've been vegging, 3 or 4 of the 16 have rotten roots. Not pythium, just rotten roots from soggy crappy croutons staying too wet even when mixed 50/50 with hydroton. I'm over it, back to hydroton. I'm gonna tear the croutons off and feed em to the hounds 
What's strange is the plants look fine, the only way I found out is realizing the 4 are much smaller than the others ugh. Like I've said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Do what works for you. Messing with another medium has set me back pounds.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just took some clones myself for the next run, my glue leaves aren't looking too good and the only thing anyone can think of is the light is too close  wierd thing is I've run this light at 17" and I've been running it this round at 23", raised it to 28" so we shall see. Trips me out because the buds are dense as hell and perfectly fine for 5 weeks in  on top of that, I take back what I said about rockwool croutons!  croutons! My gdp I've been vegging, 3 or 4 of the 16 have rotten roots. Not pythium, just rotten roots from soggy crappy croutons staying too wet even when mixed 50/50 with hydroton. I'm over it, back to hydroton. I'm gonna tear the croutons off and feed em to the hounds
> What's strange is the plants look fine, the only way I found out is realizing the 4 are much smaller than the others ugh. Like I've said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Do what works for you. Messing with another medium has set me back pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3457904 View attachment 3457905 View attachment 3457906 View attachment 3457907


I like your HomerCloner Alpha.
Your right, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2015)

I am still waiting for the pump on my cloner to be returned. I got an email saying that it would be....just not saying that is has...grrrr. slack arse people not posting things on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2015)

In Oregon now you can take an ounce of Ganja on the plane as long as your flight lands and takes off in Oregon.
Portland to Pendleton is $177 roundtrip on the plane. Driving takes 3.5 hrs. Gas is now running around $3.10 a gallon. Rent a car at the Portland airport u can now get for $10.95 a day.
Who even travels by plane inside this very small state of OREGON. ))??
who does this new law help or benefit I wonder/??.
We should all be able to carry an ounce of weed on any air plane flight destination ANYWHERE!
Im sick of sticking hash up my ass.lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2015)

Lol that's hilarious dat. The law doesn't hurt I guess, but I thought most airspace at that altitude was federal,,, guess not.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2015)

if you do go to Oregon Whodat, be sure to check out Horsetail falls for a dip and then make SURE you take the upper trail up to the Triple Falls an check out my boy here ready to slide down!!.
WHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2015)

Plat gdp balling out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> if you do go to Oregon Whodat, be sure to check out Horsetail falls for a dip and then make SURE you take the upper trail up to the Triple Falls an check out my boy here ready to slide down!!.
> WHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3458124 View attachment 3458125
> View attachment 3458126



Damn that looks awesome, surly something my girlfriend and I would both enjoy. Weeeeeee is right!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2015)

Animal Cookies before the trim:



and after:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> if you do go to Oregon Whodat, be sure to check out Horsetail falls for a dip and then make SURE you take the upper trail up to the Triple Falls an check out my boy here ready to slide down!!.
> WHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3458124 View attachment 3458125
> View attachment 3458126


 nice spot. Will have go see it. 

Got a few here, about 30 to one hr, from my town, but not like that one. Looks like a straight drop.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2015)

Old pic of my boy, Benji


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2015)

a day with, brothers, at the park.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice! I took the old 78 VW convertible out for a ride yesterday and had a huge gas leak. Ended up spending my screen room work time repairing the car!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice! I took the old 78 VW convertible out for a ride yesterday and had a huge gas leak. Ended up spending my screen room work time repairing the car!


Lol, the love for cars! Here u on that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2015)

I love my car and really enjoy vaporizing in it on long road trips.
THe airbag light went on for no apparent reason and no one can figure out how to turn it off. Terribly annoying.
Who dats your plant is so pretty and so is yours Mohican. She loves that metal garbage can, so retro I love it and bet it gets pretty hot to the touch.ouch
that's terrible that your gas leaked out Mohican . I love all those cars in the parking lot, they all have style and look like fun to drive. 
On
the way
Up to Triple Falls you pass another waterfall where you walk under and around it.
and HOrsetail falls is right at the parking lot
The Columbia River gorge Scenic area is gorgeous and a fun place to cool off in the summer time. I know my car only goes up to 110 mph , pathetic but I love her anyway.lol


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 12, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I just took some clones myself for the next run, my glue leaves aren't looking too good and the only thing anyone can think of is the light is too close  wierd thing is I've run this light at 17" and I've been running it this round at 23", raised it to 28" so we shall see. Trips me out because the buds are dense as hell and perfectly fine for 5 weeks in  on top of that, I take back what I said about rockwool croutons!  croutons! My gdp I've been vegging, 3 or 4 of the 16 have rotten roots. Not pythium, just rotten roots from soggy crappy croutons staying too wet even when mixed 50/50 with hydroton. I'm over it, back to hydroton. I'm gonna tear the croutons off and feed em to the hounds
> What's strange is the plants look fine, the only way I found out is realizing the 4 are much smaller than the others ugh. Like I've said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Do what works for you. Messing with another medium has set me back pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3457904 View attachment 3457905 View attachment 3457906 View attachment 3457907


Maybe with the croutons you need to reduce your your cycles with your ebb and flow. What made you try out the croutons if the hydroton was doing good for you?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 12, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Maybe with the croutons you need to reduce your your cycles with your ebb and flow. What made you try out the croutons if the hydroton was doing good for you?


Bingo!!! I came to that conclusion last night. It's the only thing that could make any sense. I'm a hydroton grower and we use 15 min timers. I didn't know about rw needed a different time, let's hope this clears things up brotha! I tried rw because I got some for free and figure I'd try, and give it my all. I liked the way the rw started newly rooted clones, it's great. But I think I'll go back to hydroton until I get things under control


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2015)

Holy shit Ambs. That looks like a suicide drop off that waterfall. The landing doesn't look like it would be very comfortable


----------



## herbganji (Jul 13, 2015)

Growin

Yummy


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2015)

I think I have sympathy pregnant illness for my wife. She woke up and razzed all over the shop, then I got up and did the same...been feeling like I need to barf all day. Thank god it wasn't me who made dinner last night


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 13, 2015)

DST said:


> I think I have sympathy pregnant illness for my wife. She woke up and razzed all over the shop, then I got up and did the same...been feeling like I need to barf all day. Thank god it wasn't me who made dinner last night



Having another one? congrats man! The sickness is god awful.. poor ladies. Im glad we are done... LOL Love em though.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2015)

Cheers SG, and yeh mate, we are nearly half way through (week 20 scan in the next week or so). My wife had terrible morning sickness this time but it went away a good while back....this is more a food poisening me thinks!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

We just moved our youngest out. Had our first full week of empty nest! Not bad at all


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

There is a bad 24 hour flu going around. We had it here a couple of months ago.


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We just moved our youngest out. Had our first full week of empty nest! Not bad at all


stick a tie on the door handle and get out the pvc and whipped cream! congrats mo.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2015)

Looking forward to catching it Mo
This is def not flu though, lol.....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

I can leave the doors open now!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2015)

Even if I close the doors, the wee man can open them now, lol. He seems to have a knack of kicking off just as things get to that exciting point in the bedroom!!


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

you mean the bit where you are mopping up your mrs puke? very exciting! lol

i do envy all you ppl with families but love the fact that i can take the piss as i don't have the same problems.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

Wanted to go for a spin in the 78 VW Bug Cabrio this weekend and we got about half a block when we smelled gasoline. Turned around and pulled into the garage only to find a fuel hose leak on the cold start valve. I pulled out some hose and new clamps and fixed the leak spit spot. YAY!

I pulled out my old timing light and found that the timing was off quite a bit. I went to loosen the clamp to adjust the distributor and the nut wouldn't budge. I tried and tried and then finally rounded off the nut. FUCK!

It was too tight in there to get any vise-grips in there. I drove by a friends shop to tell him what happened and he told me I could just take the distributer out by unbolting the back of the clamp from the engine case. Easy peasy! YAY!

After easily removing the distributor, I got a clear view of the clamp tightening bolt - FUCK!





Why can't anybody treat my car with respect? Is it legal to shoot somebody for doing this? Not in the head - just in a knee or a foot.

I took it apart and bent everything back to the correct shape and replaced the nut. Re-installed the distributor and adjusted the timing.

The car runs great now - YAY!
There went our lovely weekend - FUCK!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2015)

nice repair work.....you can enjoy the next weekend without worries..


cof


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

i'm sure you enjoyed fixing the car more than you would driving it. i know you classic car guys are all nuts like that. the wife probably thought you scuppered it yourself

i dunno about shooting the guy, he was just being a mechanic, do you know any good ones? lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

I am a great one! I was just too busy to work on it myself last year. I am never letting anybody else touch my car again!

Mrs. Mo loves to watch me work on cars. She loves the smell of engine oil


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe some rocksalt in the arse Mo.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2015)

So I have a new little one myself. Some fucking spanish lady dropped a tiny kitten through our fence into out garden on Saturday. We saw her walking down the road as we were getting home. I guess she just followed our car and dropped the thing off. I saw her walking away from our house all confused, like how the fuck is she walking away from our house? Then a few seconds later I hear a tiny meow. Seriously not amused.

Luckily though no one is sick. Although the car is falling apart. On the highway the other day the grill flied up barely connected. I pull to the side and pull it off, throw it in the back seat. I also drove around a round a bout at least 3 times. We have reached official National Lampooons European Vacation status.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2015)

Haha could be worse jig!

Congrats DST! 
I'm about to be an uncle in 6 months give or take  very excited for my brother and his wife.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2015)

Mariam berry doing well, and a group shot with the plat gdp.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

Does the Marion Berry smell sweet yet?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice bushes whodat! 

I'm getting my organics on again too  almost have all my mama's in soil instead of hydro now. Feels good adding some ol tap water only. Been a longggg time since soil for me


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Does the Marion Berry smell sweet yet?



Some sweet/fruity smells but nothing crazy on that one. There is another pheno though that has some real nice odors coming through.

Thanks alpha  My plants have gotten nothing but water and tricked out compost teas, can't imagine I'll have to feed them for a while if at all in those big pots... Maybe a small dose or two of organic ferts in flower.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2015)

Male preflower on a dog s1??


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks a bit gnarley Budolskie.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2015)

For sum reason I can upload a screen shot on my phone, it zooms in much better aswell.

Anyway quick few of the 8x4 before lights on this morning 
Left side 
 
Right side


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey Folk's, sorry bout the MIA, been in the dog house for longer than i can remember, parted way's with my grow partner, ( these thing's never work ), and most likely my last grow for a while. I honestly cant remember when i got 2 run's in same place! The local council have more or less made me and my lad homeless after refusing to add me on to another tenancy! Ive looked about and it seem's to be a common thing here, growers are being evicted for a few plant's but never junkies, peado's, crazy's the list goes on...
I got took all the way to eviction with my son for 3 plant's for my personal use, and ive got Heroin Dealers getting ASBO's ffs!

Anyway ive got a tent full, 10 plants, 5-6 strains and more importantly MY Scottie Dog Back!!!!!!! Got a guy who's been holding his cut the whole time! And the one i started from the selfie seed's is just like all the other's, had a few sack's that once removed didnt return and didnt seed-up anything, look's so good i cant believe it was almost gone
 
Sorry for the yellow pic's, wow things have changed since that tent shot! Everything's staggered from 6-7 week's down to 4-5 with the dog being last in line due to harvesting lot's of clone's


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2015)

keep fighting cindy. the rules make no sense but they are the rules i suppose. good luck with finding a new place.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 14, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Mariam berry doing well, and a group shot with the plat gdp.
> 
> View attachment 3458751
> View attachment 3458756


Wow they are really taken off now great job they look super healthy top job


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2015)

i bet that soil would grow great pot when it's finished growing shrooms lol, looks very lively


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2015)

Plemon
Nearly there....

Same plant....still spitting out stigmas

Plemon in veg.

Plemon being treated with CS...started putting out 4 bladed leaves.

Peace and pink lemons.
DST


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2015)

is it hazey? it's certainly got the looks.
i think a little leaching will bring out the colour more maybe?


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't recall smoking it. From my experience with Lemon Larry it was more of a sat dom og so not sure on effect Don and Budolskie have smoked enough of it to give an opinion. It's straight lemon the whole way at the moment with a distant earthyness to it. The leaf make up certainly leans to the sat side.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2015)

It is lovely and hazey and proper lemon, I've just smoked a bit off my last bud today and is belta smoke like everyone round here loves it who's tried it


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2015)

Good to hear Budolskie. Always nice to have a sat strain on hand to smoke. And lemons always a winner.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2015)

I wana keep it to try breed, that and hoping my last blue pit pip is female and wana get reg white Russian seeds and try make purple.russian and blue Russian haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 14, 2015)

Your running that plemon 11/13 now arnt you? That should deffo help bring more colour out in her...looks nice man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm looking forward to gettin it back off ya budolski!

that's looking canny lush D. Wish you had another week but shit happens eh.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2015)

Iv got 2 little in my 3x3 and my m8 has 4 vegging for me to get sum back, in next couple weeks I've just took my cloner out aswell as i.didnt plan on using it till I leave for my hols then I will have rooted.clones when I land to.get both going again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks alpha  My plants have gotten nothing but water and tricked out compost teas, can't imagine I'll have to feed them for a while if at all in those big pots... Maybe a small dose or two of organic ferts in flower.


Hell yeah, that's awesome. The Super soils used to get me til end of September in NY with just water and a couple chicken poo teas, chicken poo is one hell of a fertilizer, hot as hell though. I really wish super soil came bagged, I know tga has a bagged soil but it's pretty expensive. Don't get me wrong, I'd mix it myself if my back wasn't so jacked, I miss getting dirty lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

Clue gets the ol chopperoni tomorrow, glad this grow is coming to an end to start a new. Here's a lower bud shot, I can't wait to be able to see the tops in natural light, it's too hard to see it under the hps grr


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah, that's awesome. The Super soils used to get me til end of September in NY with just water and a couple chicken poo teas, chicken poo is one hell of a fertilizer, hot as hell though. I really wish super soil came bagged, I know tga has a bagged soil but it's pretty expensive. Don't get me wrong, I'd mix it myself if my back wasn't so jacked, I miss getting dirty lol


Lots of 3-2-2 chicken manure compost in that mix, along with a good bit of all the other common soil amendments.



Bee coming at me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Lots of 3-2-2 chicken manure compost in that mix, along with a good bit of all the other common soil amendments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on! Chicken poo is a magical ingredient for sure, can't grow without it imo  great shot! Jerry sienfelds voice popped into my head when I saw the bee lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2015)

Always on point in the 600

Lil warm today,so I'm chilling by my lil outdoor head stash plant
Got the pump mister going...
 
Cookies N' cream #4 aka mr.MO


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2015)

Bling bling G


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

@genuity - She is looking shexy!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Enjoying a brat at the Stand:


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah, that's awesome. The Super soils used to get me til end of September in NY with just water and a couple chicken poo teas, chicken poo is one hell of a fertilizer, hot as hell though. I really wish super soil came bagged, I know tga has a bagged soil but it's pretty expensive. Don't get me wrong, I'd mix it myself if my back wasn't so jacked, I miss getting dirty lol


There's a super soil called 420soil I've heard it's great stuff but cut 50/50 with old stuff
it's too hot straight up. 
An acquaintance uses it and gets super results (no pun intended).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 14, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> There's a super soil called 420soil I've heard it's great stuff but cut 50/50 with old stuff
> it's too hot straight up.
> An acquaintance uses it and gets super results (no pun intended).


Awesome bro! That's exactly what I need, I'm going to hunt it down and just cut it with promix or black gold soil, I hope I can find it!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome bro! That's exactly what I need, I'm going to hunt it down and just cut it with promix or black gold soil, I hope I can find it!


Google 420soil.
I just found out in the next town over they were approved for a 120,000 sq. ft.
med. grow, lots of new jobs we hope.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 14, 2015)

All pics taken within about an hour of the plants being tied down to turn them into bushes.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your running that plemon 11/13 now arnt you? That should deffo help bring more colour out in her...looks nice man


Aye, about that lad. I am thinking outside for the last week as well.....




Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm looking forward to gettin it back off ya budolski!
> 
> that's looking canny lush D. Wish you had another week but shit happens eh.


I have as long as I want on this one, The other Plemon grow doon button ben is the one I am time restricted on.

I thought this might interest some folks. Good article on Rosemary and it's positive effects....
*What does rosemary do to your brain?*
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33519453


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Enjoying a brat at the Stand:View attachment 3459550


Right you lot over the water.....whats with all this LIGHT BEER you guys drink? I've always wondered, is Light standing for - Low in Calories (is that even possible with beers)...or does Light mean, I am a shandy drinking poof who drinks 0.2% alcohol beer .......just asking like Personally I don't see the point in low alcohol beers, but then I am a Brit and we love to get drunk......I know, it's sad, haha.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2015)

Well 2 my dpq are female and 2 still waiting to show sex yeah man, my dog looms funny preflower.. 3x3 shut down till gas meter gets read the day i never been answering door to him and they sent me an appointment. So pics will be up.soon as he's been and gone


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

How do I rub the rosemary on my brain?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

It was the best beer that they had and I was just using it to wash down the brat


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)

Dog s1?? 
 
 


They look.like males to you lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2015)

Shit the bed Mo, if amstel light is the best on offer I'd have had a coke. Brat looks canny though.

I'll wager the swally in gemugrows two carbs there isn't light haha. Temps in grow space are ideal for brewing and it pumps out loads of co2.

interesting about the rosemary study, shame it wasn't more conclusive. I pass their grow room regularly, the uni switched from hps to led last year and it glows from the top floor. You can see it from the motorway at night.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Dog s1?? View attachment 3459679
> View attachment 3459680
> View attachment 3459681
> 
> ...


It does look male, is that stock from BB or selfed (or suspected selfs from stuff you have grown)?

I am with Don, I think I would have gone for a coke But 5/10 for trying, Mo lol.....looks like a lekker brat for sure though.

And no idea how you apply Rosemary to the brain. I think you need it in an essential oil, then wipe a big streak down a joint


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)

@DST it is a s1 off don he said it probs through them out but I might scrap as I don't fancy my 3x3 being seedy as I only just get a decent smoke out it anyway, I would rather sacrifice my yield then have more seedy stuff haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2015)

that my 2010 dogs or the batch of S1 from a while back?

looks like a full blown male that. I wouldn't toss it just yet.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not sure, just said woof of the packet haha I will take to green house if needs be but il leave a few more days in there


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2015)

Ah the woof pheno...lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2015)

I know don't say it. me and labels...hahah right. pretty sure i marked my S1's from 2010. possible you got a pack of reg seeds or have you always asked for fems bud?


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2015)

Lol...I saying nowt lad.

Right. Here's a nigh on finished bud from the Hot dog I am keeping. The one I thought might have been the keeper has thrown a couple of males flowers out so this one wins. I binned one that I would honestly be embarrassed to show you a pic of lol.
She's a frosty one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2015)

canny frost down the leaf edges. chicken dinner lad.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aye my last run I did whole flower cycle 11/13 lost a bit of weight like don said but it really did bring out the characteristics of each strain one of the jakes dream had really pretty pink and purple hues inside the buds..I bet you could even drop it to 10/14 might help finish her off a bit quicker?


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2015)

The other run is now on 10 hours. The one pictured is on 11 hour. I was going to put outside but it's now pissing it with rain, lol.....


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a male DOG from the second set of DOG seeds that were made. It was the only one I tried so I was a little disappointed. I wasn't into making seeds back then. Now days I would be happy for a potential killer cross. I'd have to get a clone of my GFK lady and make some babies.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Right you lot over the water.....whats with all this LIGHT BEER you guys drink? I've always wondered, is Light standing for - Low in Calories (is that even possible with beers)...or does Light mean, I am a shandy drinking poof who drinks 0.2% alcohol beer .......just asking like Personally I don't see the point in low alcohol beers, but then I am a Brit and we love to get drunk......I know, it's sad, haha.


Hey now.......summer shandy is the buzzer.
 
You spying on me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2015)

lager tops all round haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2015)

I could actually go for one right now. gf wants me to go food shopping then to pick colours for the living room walls. think I'll have a vape bag or 3 & healthy gin instead.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> I had a male DOG from the second set of DOG seeds that were made. It was the only one I tried so I was a little disappointed. I wasn't into making seeds back then. Now days I would be happy for a potential killer cross. I'd have to get a clone of my GFK lady and make some babies.



i'm hardly a regular but i think i earned the right to say; dafuq u bin? not seen you around here for a while. hope all is good out there in the dirt.

dog is a killer i suggest you give her another try if you get the chance, straight potency!


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2015)

Actually looks very appealing right now, Gen...albeit a bit gay, (the happy gay of course) lol. Think I'd rather hit that nug though


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> i'm hardly a regular but i think i earned the right to say; dafuq u bin? not seen you around here for a while. hope all is good out there in the dirt.
> 
> dog is a killer i suggest you give her another try if you get the chance, straight potency!


I have just been off in my own little world taking care of things. Found my way back. Good to see many of the same folks still around. I didn't post much about my grows the past few years as they were boring. The same strain over and over with only a few others here and there. I got stuck on growing my Grapefruit Krush pheno because it helps with my medical issues better than any strain I've found so far. I don't have it anymore, but my buddy still does so I can get it back. 

I still have some of those dog beans left as I only grew one. One day I will get to them. Right now I can't keep clones so I wouldn't want to waste a good opportunity if a great pheno came about. I know that's the case with any strain but some seeds I'd rather hold onto until I'm in a better situation.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow long time no see for real howdy OD indica


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Wow long time no see for real howdy OD indica


Hello there whodat. Good to see your still around. I might not post much but I'm still around.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 15, 2015)

Still part of the club. 7x Greenpoint Kakalak Kush x Polar Bear OG, 1x Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush, 2 GAS NanaPie seedlings under a 600w mh. 100% germ on the GP and GAS beans, 33% on the ET RPK.. Bad for ET, previously I had 100% germ from them. No pics but they are just babies. Had my light 40 inches above first 2 days, down to 25 inches above them today. Temps around 78f. No pics atm, but will try to get some soon. This tablet has a shit camera. My laptop has gone to shit, but still works, kind of. So I'll get my camera charged and turn on the ol' POS laptop to upload them.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Definitely a male. I would grow it out a bit more and see what it does. How does a stem rub of it smell? If it smells good I would keep it and make some crosses. Usually males just smell like bad BO.

Man you guys are beer snobs!  Why all of the hate towards Amstel Light?

Sorry about the blurry pic. It was from my phone.

Here is a beer picture you should enjoy:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2015)

I usually have one of those every day.


Mohican said:


> Man you guys are beer snobs! Why all of the hate towards Amstel Light?
> Here is a beer picture you should enjoy:
> 
> 
> ...




cof


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

A beer slushy or a Dos Equis?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2015)

A good bit of head on that one lol I've only had beer slushies on accident after forgetting in the freezer.

Get them pics od indica  more porn the better!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

It was a very cold unfrozen bottle poured in an ice cold frozen glass.

Screen Room progress:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2015)

Ahhhhhh. Dos XX. That was my go to drink in Mexico. Would order in the USA too, but it always tasted better in Mexico... probably just watered down lol.

I miss beer, and miss Mexico.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Dos Equis, Cuervo 1800, and Kahlua are all better in Mexico 

Miss Mexico is hot!!!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes the stems stink and I only have 1 pip left after it, I'm gona take out side in a green house and collect his pollen when it falls


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Post pics please! I want to see what the flower structure is like on him.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)

New toy 30 quid and not even a gram of weed 

 

I forgot to put the mouth piece on this morning and I cleared the bag a few times and caught my chest, u can't seem to take a big enough hit with mouth piece on


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2015)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3460269 ]


nice looking plants......does the threat of knives promote growth?


cof


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2015)

Protection close to hand for new crack city


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2015)

haha, those knives do look a bit ominous dangling above those plants


----------



## budolskie (Jul 16, 2015)

Dog male in the new home hopefully get sum.pollen to have a go of crossing, might even hoy a female cut in with him see if he gets her and produce half decent seeds or will all the off spring be shite as our outdoor conditions are shit


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Dos Equis, Cuervo 1800, and Kahlua are all better in Mexico
> 
> Miss Mexico is hot!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> View attachment 3460341


You ain't lying bro...dat ass make you have a heart attack


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't lying bro...dat ass make you have a heart attack


I would watch the weather report every day if that was my weather girl ill save that till that long awkward shower that goes for a little to long lol


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2015)

Nothing like a long awkward shower, lol....

And Bud, try using light deprivation. Even though we are past the summer solstice, they still take an age to kick into flower mode (even if they have already been put into flower). So try and keep the light down to 12 hour max....Especially as far North as you are mate.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 16, 2015)

Babies!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd like to ask a little advice from you folks.. This is my first time vegging under a mh. I used about 400w of CFL previously. Obviously this 600w mh is more intense. More heat.. But I can control Temps with no issue. How close can I put this 600w mh to my seedlings or is the 25 inches I have it now appropriate? They are not stretching, but I know the closer they are the more light energy they get so usually better growth. I'm just being cautious with this mh. Better safe than have fried babies.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2015)

If they are from seed and have enjoyed intense light from the start then you can get away with 25 imo.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks DST!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2015)

Agreed ^^^
Can't say they totally need that much light atm, but it won't hurt them.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 16, 2015)

Lights on 8x4


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2015)

Has anybody tried covering them for 13 hours of dark to really get them to flower hard?


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Has anybody tried covering them for 13 hours of dark to really get them to flower hard?


I've taken my room down to 9/15 terps were outrageous, color also but it does cut into
end weight.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2015)

Marionberry chugging along, just shy 7ft tall now.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2015)

I am on 10/14 and 11/13 on two of the flowering grows at the minute.

Whodat, looks great lad. You going to get a cage on it or what's the plan? Can't wait to see it's mahoosiveness at end game.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

I think he needs a bigger pot  looks tidy man gonna be a beast fo sho


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2015)

You should be fine vegging under 600w mh if you start them under it at that height. The only issues I've come across is vegging under t8 or t5 and then slamming them with hid lights, they don't seem to like that too much. 

Only 5 plants left to harvest next week  

The clue looks like it was dipped in brown sugar or something, should be a killer gal
 

The Headbanger #2 is definitely a headband, stinks so damn good and is quite the resin maker, this is the non keeper, the other pheno is a monster and I can't wait to chop it next week 
 

The gdp are pretty much ready to flower but they have to wait like 10 more days so I might have to start lopping them back a bit


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You should be fine vegging under 600w mh if you start them under it at that height. The only issues I've come across is vegging under t8 or t5 and then slamming them with hid lights, they don't seem to like that too much.
> 
> Only 5 plants left to harvest next week
> 
> ...


Nice and clean love your work


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks dirtynerd! Much appreciate the kind words, but I assure you, I do have some ugly plants behind the scenes lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2015)

like a doctor....we bury our mistakes....and don't post any pictures.


cof


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

Lol, so true cof! My gg4 grow was allllll good until it went bad. And I don't even want to look at it, so I figure no one else wants to either heh
Ah hell, here it is in its ugly diseased glory. The worst part is I have nooooo idea what happened or how to fix it, I think it's systemic, so I'm left in limbo until harvest, it's rather sad 

  

But, I'm just about done converting the mama keepers to soil and they look good I think so that makes me happy  water only baby!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, so true cof! My gg4 grow was allllll good until it went bad. And I don't even want to look at it, so I figure no one else wants to either heh
> Ah hell, here it is in its ugly diseased glory. The worst part is I have nooooo idea what happened or how to fix it, I think it's systemic, so I'm left in limbo until harvest, it's rather sad
> 
> View attachment 3461005 View attachment 3461006
> ...


I've seen lots worse bro. They still look pretty good but I can't tell anything what's wrong with them. At least you will be able harvest them and get something from them. I like hydro but I love my water/tea only ladies the best!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

Weekend is nigh. Have a good one folks.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 17, 2015)

there still looks loads on them alpha, mine dont even look like much on and only about 25 days left on mine


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 17, 2015)

About 100g wet. I only harvested the ones with broken/almost broken veils.

yeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2015)

^ Mushroom porn, love it.

Been an edgy sevenish weeks waiting for building work to be started and then to be finished but today I can finally relax as its all completed. Time to get the 600 fired up 



I was only going to flower 9 plants (some on the left) but have a few cuts and some BB strains (right) that are begging to be flowered lol. 

Have a good weekend 600


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2015)

DST said:


> I am on 10/14 and 11/13 on two of the flowering grows at the minute.
> 
> Whodat, looks great lad. You going to get a cage on it or what's the plan? Can't wait to see it's mahoosiveness at end game.


They got caged back in June, it's almost time for another cage, I imagin I'll also be tossing some trellis netting over them before its all over.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

Its official, pregnant women are mad, lol....pregnant women with kids are even madder!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> They got caged back in June, it's almost time for another cage, I imagin I'll also be tossing some trellis netting over them before its all over.


Noice......


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome to Fatherhood! Now you just need to ride it out for 25 years!

Don't get me wrong, I love and cherish my children. I am just happy to be done serving my time


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

Life for me is 16 year mate, lol. If they are not ready for independance by then, MAN THE FUK UP! the wee shites gonna be richer than me so fuk him!


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

Just about to smoke a bowl of Dog with Hotdog scissor hash...smells very sweet the hash. More Fireballs leaning than Dog.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

I need to clean my bong!

I feel like someone has just stuck a pair of fishnet stockings on my head.......shite taste, nice effect. (honest, I have never worn stockings on my head!!!)


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 17, 2015)

First grow, 600w hps  happy frog soil with ff nutes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, the harvest should be ok I hope, there was a ton of training for tops this round and I think that's what saved my ass, but leaves on 2/3rds of the plants look like they're gonna fall off prematurely and are yellowing quite bad. Gotta love how plants can keep o n budding though! They only have a couple weeks left before I chop em, they are at 6 full weeks today



akhiymjames said:


> I've seen lots worse bro. They still look pretty good but I can't tell anything what's wrong with them. At least you will be able harvest them and get something from them. I like hydro but I love my water/tea only ladies the best!!!!





budolskie said:


> there still looks loads on them alpha, mine dont even look like much on and only about 25 days left on mine


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice boomers gemu, that looks Hella fun to grow 

Very nice veg numberfour and good luck on your first grow oilfield, cheers to the start of a great hobby!


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice boomers gemu, that looks Hella fun to grow
> 
> Very nice veg numberfour and good luck on your first grow oilfield, cheers to the start of a great hobby!


Thank you buddy, seems like a really fun rewarding hobby


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice grow! What strains do you have there?

@DST - I said the same thing


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 17, 2015)

Purple trainwreck, purple haze, critical 47, acupolco gold, super silver and there is a lil bitty super skunk in the middle that was started late. 

And thanks  they aint much but im proud for my first grow,


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

I love Acapulco Gold!


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 17, 2015)

Im super excited about it


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice grow! What strains do you have there?
> 
> @DST - I said the same thing


I can imagine....I know I am kidding myself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2015)

12/12 day 20 raspberry montage x blackberry pie. Gage testers


----------



## Figgy (Jul 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hey now.......summer shandy is the buzzer.
> View attachment 3459778
> You spying on me


This was almost my exact combo Wednesday night! Summer Shandy is some gooood stuff!


----------



## Figgy (Jul 18, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> About 100g wet. I only harvested the ones with broken/almost broken veils.
> 
> yeeeeeeeeeh
> 
> View attachment 3461104 View attachment 3461105


Making any prints?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Making any prints?




      

Lifes good.

By the way, i have no desire to smoke weed and almost no desire to eat mushrooms. This is all for fun. 60%+ of mushrooms will be given away. I won't be growing more shrooms for quite some time after this, i just wanted to be able to say that i've done it and let friends trip safe drugs.

\That fan is brand new. I bought it just for that. No dust or anything on it. Its also in a room with a $300 HEPA air purifier that I got for free, which I will get much use out of.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

Isn't life funny. I moved my Plemon outside last night to finish off. And of course the heavens opened and it pissed with rain. Miserable day today, ideal for chilling in doong nothing. Wee man gets to watch TV LOL. Have a good Sunday folks. DST


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

The rain was welcome here in parched California today!

A better picture of the brat I promised:




The view from the top of Topanga Canyon Road looking out over San Fernando Valley:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

I could eat a brat right now Mo..Yin is in bed, wife is in bed....sun is back out. And my wife asked why I wasn't going to bed. The peace and quiet is deafening. Slainte mhath 
 
Peace DST


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 19, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> View attachment 3462105 View attachment 3462106 View attachment 3462107 View attachment 3462108 View attachment 3462109 View attachment 3462110 View attachment 3462111View attachment 3462115
> 
> Lifes good.
> 
> ...



Hey buddy, just a quick question, I have them same shrooms growing ob my oll ladys garden, I just mixed a bunch of random shit to make the soil but they look just like the shrooms you have on the fan,


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 19, 2015)

Could they be the same


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice boomers gemu, that looks Hella fun to grow
> 
> Very nice veg numberfour and good luck on your first grow oilfield, cheers to the start of a great hobby!


Thanks Alpha, T5's done me well.



DST said:


> I could eat a brat right now Mo..Yin is in bed, wife is in bed....sun is back out. And my wife asked why I wasn't going to bed. *The peace and quiet is deafening*. Slainte mhath
> View attachment 3462376
> Peace DST


Ahhh man you will learn to love the silence some days lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

When they can start riding their bikes to places and you don't need to chauffeur them everywhere - that is a nice milestone.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

N.b to self. Teach Yin to ride bike (TOMORROW!!!)lol. 
A wee bit Plemon....furk me she's a slow finisher. Pretty though.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2015)

she's beautiful!! How far along is she?


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

Far enough for my patience lol. My estimates say 9 weeks hence the slight impatience.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 19, 2015)

oilfield bud said:


> Could they be the same


What I have are psilocybe cubensis Golden Teacher.

Go ahead and pick a few of them, most cubensis bruise heavily blue when you squeeze their stems. That could be an indication that they may be cubensis at the very least.

Theres several species of cubensis though that look like golden teachers. 

If you post a few pics maybe I can give you a better idea, but i'm absolutely no expert


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy, ill try and get a couple in the morning


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 19, 2015)

oilfield bud said:


> Thanks buddy, ill try and get a couple in the morning


Sounds good man!

Just keep in mind, NEVER eat a mushroom unless you know WITHOUT A DOUBT what it is. A trip isnt worth the gamble; especially since tripping is already a gamble XD.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 19, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Sounds good man!
> 
> Just keep in mind, NEVER eat a mushroom unless you know WITHOUT A DOUBT what it is. A trip isnt worth the gamble; especially since tripping is already a gamble XD.




Yaaaaaa I know, Ive had a baaaaad experience once I gues I overdosed one day bc I was under the impression you couldn't. Haha so I ordered the kit from 420 mag, grew it out and ate damn near the entire bag, it was a bad deal haha but ill bet now that I found this site I might be able to figure out the proper way to trip


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 19, 2015)

oilfield bud said:


> Yaaaaaa I know, Ive had a baaaaad experience once I gues I overdosed one day bc I was under the impression you couldn't. Haha so I ordered the kit from 420 mag, grew it out and ate damn near the entire bag, it was a bad deal haha but ill bet now that I found this site I might be able to figure out the proper way to trip


My proper way to trip is 1.5g dried XD


I'm gonna buy a 315w CMH and flower my next 7-9 plants (2 might be males) with 1000w eye hortilux with phatom 2 ballast, and the 315w CMH.

Theoretically i could pull around 1500g, i'd be happy as shit with like 1100 though


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2015)

Grand 600 in the sky doing its thing. Not the sunniest spot they are at but it works.

Apparently flower starts early August, then the stretch, will see how big they get.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 19, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Grand 600 in the sky doing its thing. Not the sunniest spot they are at but it works.
> 
> Apparently flower starts early August, then the stretch, will see how big they get.
> 
> View attachment 3462643


My plant usually showed sex late July to early August (always grew from seed outdoors,no preveg). Stretch would start about then. That is exciting as they absolutely explode under the sun. I always harvested, late Sept, to late October. Everything strain dependent, obviously. Your ladies are going to get massive. They look great now.


----------



## past times (Jul 19, 2015)

reduced nutrient s last week. started yellowing really quickly. Purple ryder at 9 weeks from sprout


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 19, 2015)

Lookin good in here  

I'm dry trimming the clue and Jeeze I'm dizzy as hell, I can't get over the white on it  I think I'm gonna take a bong hit and see how it feels


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 19, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lookin good in here
> 
> I'm dry trimming the clue and Jeeze I'm dizzy as hell, I can't get over the white on it  I think I'm gonna take a bong hit and see how it feels
> 
> View attachment 3462695


Man I bet that would make some killer bubble hash


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 19, 2015)

Howdy 6, hope all is well. Just dropping some bud shots before heading out the door. 
Lost Coast OG, GG #4, Tahoe OG, HAOG, Fireball, GSC Bagseed, Cherry Puff, Jurple, Swamp Wreck. 
Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 19, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Man I bet that would make some killer bubble hash


You're not kidding, I can't wait! Even the trim is ridiculous, I didn't get much trim though, only had 3 small plants, but I got my wooden spoon ready to rock and roll soon


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking good. Just wish it wasn't taking 5 minutes to load the page. Thumb nails are awesome guys, they work, and people can still see your pretty pics. *early morning grumbles....god damn slow internet*lol I just need a  to start the day.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2015)

I find with thumbnails that depending on the size of the picture file that they can take equally as long to load. It all depends on whether the Jallopy servers at RIU are at max power or not. I imagine the RIU server room to be much like the Soviet Space Station on the film Armageddon....kind of old, leaking and rusty, and needing the odd hit with a hammer.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2015)

DST said:


> I find with thumbnails that depending on the size of the picture file that they can take equally as long to load. It all depends on whether the Jallopy servers at RIU are at max power or not. I imagine the RIU server room to be much like the Soviet Space Station on the film Armageddon....kind of old, leaking and rusty, and needing the odd hit with a hammer.


RIU server room lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

I think they need a little whack right about now. I could use a jump start myself this morning. Time for some Grapefruit Krush. Got some of my pheno from a buddy, man I miss having jars out the ass of this sitting around. I will definitely be getting her back for my next run. I could get her now but my curiosity is peeked on these new seeds after running all GFK for so long .


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

Found this pic. Wanted to share. Accidental cross. My GFK pheno is the mom. This shit was dank. Made me want to breed with the GFK. So I made some seeds with a Sour Diesel male. Will be running them when I have the proper setup to work the line. A friend of mine grew a couple out. Both were GFK dom with some flavor changes, and they kept the medicinal properties of the GFK which is why she is so special to begin with. Some other strains will get you more high ( though GFK is no slouch here either), it has amazing anti nausea properties. Better than any strain I've ever encountered.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> Found this pic. Wanted to share. Accidental cross. My GFK pheno is the mom. This shit was dank. Made me want to breed with the GFK. So I made some seeds with a Sour Diesel male. Will be running them when I have the proper setup to work the line. A friend of mine grew a couple out. Both were GFK dom with some flavor changes, and they kept the medicinal properties of the GFK which is why she is so special to begin with. Some other strains will get you more high ( though GFK is no slouch here either), it has amazing anti nausea properties. Better than any strain I've ever encountered.


Looks like a nice cross you made there buddy. Love the way she's stacking and the color on her is amazing. Still super frosty like the mom. Your Sour D male seems to let the mom shine through well. Would love to see what a Sour D dom phenol looks like when you find one. Even sounds like the cross you made may be better than the parents which is awesome.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like a nice cross you made there buddy. Love the way she's stacking and the color on her is amazing. Still super frosty like the mom. Your Sour D male seems to let the mom shine through well. Would love to see what a Sour D dom phenol looks like when you find one. Even sounds like the cross you made may be better than the parents which is awesome.


Thanks I'll get to them for some proper work at some point. I'm shooting for GFK dom with a different flavor profile than what this GFK mom has. It's not bad, but not what I prefer. If I can get something with a Sour flavor and the medicinal effects of this GFK, in my world, that's the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys, just a quick review on the OxyCloner from ebay,
I took these cuts 8 days ago from a Rude Dog that the fairy brought me.
Temp 82f ph 7.2 very hard water the only thing I added was a old air pump.
Here's the results.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys, just a quick review on the OxyCloner from ebay,
> I took these cuts 8 days ago from a Rude Dog that the fairy brought me.
> Temp 82f ph 7.2 very hard water the only thing I added was a old air pump.
> Here's the results.
> View attachment 3463072


I used one of those for a while. Moved to something a little bigger later on. But they work fantastic as your finding out. No food or hormones needed. Just water, cuts, and your good. Your clones certainly seem to love it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Howdy 6, hope all is well. Just dropping some bud shots before heading out the door.
> Lost Coast OG, GG #4, Tahoe OG, HAOG, Fireball, GSC Bagseed, Cherry Puff, Jurple, Swamp Wreck.
> Hope everyone had a great weekengaaaaaaad!
> View attachment 3462702
> View attachment 3 View attachment 3462705 View attachment 3462706 View attachment 3462707 View attachment 3462709 View attachment 3462710 View attachment 3462711 View attachment 3462712


Gaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank god she finally stopped stretching, at least it's to the side of the bulb by 18"


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

DST said:


> N.b to self. Teach Yin to ride bike (TOMORROW!!!)lol.
> A wee bit Plemon....furk me she's a slow finisher. Pretty though.
> View attachment 3462596



@DST Make sure his bike has a basket large enough for a six-pack!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys, just a quick review on the OxyCloner from ebay,
> I took these cuts 8 days ago from a Rude Dog that the fairy brought me.
> Temp 82f ph 7.2 very hard water the only thing I added was a old air pump.
> Here's the results.
> View attachment 3463072


Nailed it bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 20, 2015)

That gfk looks chunky af outdoor indica, very nice!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nailed it bro!


I took your advice and added the air pump.
Thank you Alpha.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That gfk looks chunky af outdoor indica, very nice!


That's the accidental cross. But those nugs are 100% GFK momma leaning. Just more purple, and the GFK has darker oranges hairs. Thanks. Was happy to see how this turned out. I don't have many pic of the GFK, if any in plant form. I'll look on my pc later and see what I do have if any and post it.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 20, 2015)

Any one have any experience of flowering in small pots? Potted up into 1.5ltr pots, plants have been topped and are between 5 to 10 inches high.

Was only looking to flower 9 and these are in 6.5ltr pots but have been able to squeeze in another 24 in the 4x4 tent lol. Will get some pictures up next day or two.

Strains, 6.5ltr
2x cheese, think this is the cut they call suicide cheese,
2x pineapple skunk
2x cherry bomb
1x green crack
1x snowbud
1x underdawg og

Strains, 1.5ltr
2x pineapple skunk
2x underdawg og
2x snowbud
3x cheese
3x silver kush, this reminds me of silver haze from back in the late 90s. 
1x trainwreck
1x cherrybomb
1x dog #1 - Reg
1x dog #2 - Reg
1x blue pit #1
1x blue pit #2
1x blue pit #3
1x deep blue x livers #1
1x deep blue x livers #2
1x deep blue x livers #3
1x deep blue x engineers dream #1
1x deep blue x engineers dream #2

Keeping
green crack - hso version
silver kush - RP
blueberry x cheese - my mates work
cheese - possible suicide cut
super lemon haze -ghs
cheese x holiday shit - my fuck up from a few years ago that is quality street chocolate smelling
all the BB strains mentioned above as long as they be ladies


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2015)

A little extra feeding and water when bigger plants are in relatively smaller containers. In the end they may actually need two waterings a day if really root bound, in these cases flooding the trays they sit in works well in addition to top drenching.

A hydro drain to waste system would work well I think.

My .2c


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2015)

Such a funny growing plant....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok yall. Am I tripping? Posted this in a few threads now. No dice yet.. Does this look like a bear!?! I'm having some serious Deja vu right now lol 

Anyone see this too?!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ok yall. Am I tripping? Posted this in a few threads now. No dice yet.. Does this look like a bear!?! I'm having some serious Deja vu right now lol
> 
> Anyone see this too?!
> 
> View attachment 3463568 View attachment 3463569


Yes, I can see a bear . Face, lt. ear, lt. arm, rt arm. belly.
Or maybe because you already put the pic in my head.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ok yall. Am I tripping? Posted this in a few threads now. No dice yet.. Does this look like a *BUD*!?! I'm having some serious Deja vu right now lol
> 
> Anyone see this too?!
> 
> View attachment 3463568 View attachment 3463569


Corrected it, dam phones and auto corrects, lol.

Yup, i can see the bud!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 21, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> A little extra feeding and water when bigger plants are in relatively smaller containers. In the end they may actually need two waterings a day if really root bound, in these cases flooding the trays they sit in works well in addition to top drenching.
> 
> A hydro drain to waste system would work well I think.
> 
> My .2c


Thanks man, that all makes sense. 

Alpha, yeah I can see the bear, can see it better when its thumbnail size though but my eyes are a bit crap nowadays


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

It's an OG kinda day....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

DST said:


> Corrected it, dam phones and auto corrects, lol.
> 
> Yup, i can see the bud!


Lol, I still see a bear! This happened to me before, here's it's brother, like a little gummy bear!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like an owl to me haha


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

Now that I'm remembering, it was a sour d cross that I had a bear bud on, it's gotta be a sour d thing lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks like an owl to me haha


Lol, it's crazy what our minds are capable of creating and seeing  My step dad gave me a special little stone bear (like the size of a thumb nail) that he got in Africa I think, it's supposed to bring good luck, and since I've seen random bear visions show up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

This is how I see it. I have serious drawing skills BTW


----------



## Figgy (Jul 21, 2015)

Got my trifecta of smoke broken up. I'll be rolling this mix up for a J later tonight. Top left is strawberry blue, right of that is engineers dream, and below is fruit punch. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 21, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Got my trifecta of smoke broken up. I'll be rolling this mix up for a J later tonight. Top left is strawberry blue, right of that is engineers dream, and below is fruit punch. Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 3463865


Good night Figgy.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2015)

Love it when I find good deals on CL! Brand new, never opened 70 pint dehumidifier for $120! NOICE!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2015)

I got one off my mate and it just seemed to produce heat.....the exhaust out the back spewed out the hottest air you can imagine. Any cold air that was being produced was insignificant compared to the heatwave coming out the back (even with ducting taking the air out....my head was pickled with it). Hope you have better luck Giggles.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, I still see a bear! This happened to me before, here's it's brother, like a little gummy bear!
> View attachment 3463758


Now that there is a bearbud!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

DST said:


> I got one off my mate and it just seemed to produce heat.....the exhaust out the back spewed out the hottest air you can imagine. Any cold air that was being produced was insignificant compared to the heatwave coming out the back (even with ducting taking the air out....my head was pickled with it). Hope you have better luck Giggles.


Sure the air coming out is warm but I've got fans and AC in the room so it hasn't raised temps, it actually has lowered the temps and my humidity from 70% to 40


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

lol, I thought it was an AC ( I just re read your post). Yah, I also had a dehumidifier that produced heat. It's hard running lots of electrical gadgets in a small space.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

DST said:


> lol, I thought it was an AC ( I just re read your post). Yah, I also had a dehumidifier that produced heat. It's hard running lots of electrical gadgets in a small space.


Lol It's hard growing top shelf in a small place but take a bow bro you kill it in that space.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

I think we all do fairly well lad pats on the back all round, well done us, hehe.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't think anyone here ever fired a joint and had a buddy say no to it.
Unless it's the second joint.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 22, 2015)

2 girls to hoy in the green house with a dog male 
A blue bubblegum on right and dpq on left 

And a couple the 8x4 other day


----------



## budolskie (Jul 22, 2015)

Well turns out @Don Gin and Ton was right and it is a hermie dog, no wonder it stank


----------



## kaigas66 (Jul 22, 2015)

~5,5 weeks into flowering. I have to cut em down after 2,5 weeks although i know they need atleast 9 weeks :s


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Now that there is a bearbud!!!


Seeing is believing  lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 22, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Got my trifecta of smoke broken up. I'll be rolling this mix up for a J later tonight. Top left is strawberry blue, right of that is engineers dream, and below is fruit punch. Hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 3463865


Fucking jelous man.

Shit I wish I still enjoyed smoking weed I miss it. It just makes me feel paranoid lazy and depressed when I smoke ):

Couldnt live without growing it though lmfao, shits too much fun


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

It's official, all being well we should have another wee boy by Xmas.......luckily we didn't see any bears in the scan!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2015)

Blinding news D, fantastic.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> blue pit yum yum yum


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2015)

Big daddy D. This bongs for you and the misses.  Congratula*cough cough cough* Ahem, congratulations.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys, just a quick review on the OxyCloner from ebay,
> I took these cuts 8 days ago from a Rude Dog that the fairy brought me.
> Temp 82f ph 7.2 very hard water the only thing I added was a old air pump.
> Here's the results.
> View attachment 3463072


Thats Awesome oldman for $50 can't go wrong and they are some great sized cuttings


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

My youngest came on the 22nd of dec best Xmas prezzie ever  nice 1 dude


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

Cheers lads. Of course i wasn't fussed either way. But life sure got a miniscule bit easier with another boy.

I saw Oldmans cloner and was jealous. However I finally got my pump returned (products a new one anyway) and the adventure into water only starts again. And by Christ is the thing a millions times quieter than that last pump.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

Some livers at 63 days(taken Monday) I'm gonna chop friday man can't wait any longer, and I've got 2, 4and half foot beasts to flip next as well as about 8 other strains lol , I'm excited about this apollo13 I have she has the freshest nicest aroma like dank and fresh cucumber or something lol its refreshing to smell, the other ones a big blue meanie had her vegging for ages now so should be fun :/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

I feel a bit ashamed of my prop now looking at yours mines got a huge crack down the side taped up and all sorts lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2015)

Well you are named Ghettogrower. Gotta live up to it haha


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Cheers lads. Of course i wasn't fussed either way. But life sure got a miniscule bit easier with another boy.
> 
> I saw Oldmans cloner and was jealous. However I finally got my pump returned (products a new one anyway) and the adventure into water only starts again. And by Christ is the thing a millions times quieter than that last pump.
> View attachment 3464114


There is no need for that dome in a cloner like that. All the moisture is where it needs to be. Don't take me as knocking you. lol What works for you is the best method. Just stating my experience with them. I never had an issue with out one. Do you get roots faster or just like to keep your vegging plants in a humid environment?


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 22, 2015)

Dome on dome off.. Different relative humidity in different parts of the world, even rooms.. I cant make clones without domes in my aero cloner..
And hi all.. I just cut down my PCK's one is completely dark. Crazy looking color. Also took down the hubbabubbabobaloo. Beautifull kush nugs. Ill try to get my sd card working so i can show some pics.
Congratz to the part of England that can now grow personal. Hope yall is great.
Congratz to you DST  Great.


----------



## herbganji (Jul 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My youngest came on the 22nd of dec best Xmas prezzie ever  nice 1 dude


My bday, good day 

Yummy


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3464023 Love it when I find good deals on CL! Brand new, never opened 70 pint dehumidifier for $120! NOICE!!!!


How did you solicit that deal?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah Durham relaxing cannabis laws shame I live no where near Durham lol ahhh well in my house weed is legal so


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats @DST thats great! Found out this morning I'll not just be an uncle of one, but two! She's having twins


----------



## budolskie (Jul 22, 2015)

No dome on my cloner I noticed it doesn't seem to make a differnce


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My youngest came on the 22nd of dec best Xmas prezzie ever  nice 1 dude


My youngest came two and a half hours after Xmas. You talking about the best Xmas present ever!!! Only thing that sucked was being in the hospital all day and missing out on the good food lol. My Mrs is expecting again too hopefully I'll have my first son two girls already and another one I'll feel like the Kardashians lol except I will never turn into a woman 

Beautiful Livers bro and cant wait to see the Apollo13...I have some beans of that myself from Motarebel they're f4. Cant wait to pop them beginning of next year


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 22, 2015)

Perpetual sog is kinda a bitch haha 
Train wreck in the back, the rest is NL critical, foreground is 3 weeks from flip, middle is one week off to the left is five and I'm running out of room again smh 
 Next group to pick my solid four and ohh look a cut of hippybeater..


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

DST said:


> It's official, all being well we should have another wee boy by Xmas.......luckily we didn't see any bears in the scan!!!


Congrats on another mini dst! Awesome bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My youngest came two and a half hours after Xmas. You talking about the best Xmas present ever!!! Only thing that sucked was being in the hospital all day and missing out on the good food lol. My Mrs is expecting again too hopefully I'll have my first son two girls already and another one I'll feel like the Kardashians lol except I will never turn into a woman
> 
> Beautiful Livers bro and cant wait to see the Apollo13...I have some beans of that myself from Motarebel they're f4. Cant wait to pop them beginning of next year


Aye it was a brilliant Xmas perfect even I've 2 boys they're terrors at times but bloody love em the youngest is ferral lol they wear me out in seconds..it'd take more than living with 6 women to make me do a brucey banner...maybe living with no women haha 

Aye the Apollo smells so good and its loud too huge fans zigzag stalks a friend did a batch of f5's out and gifted me a few I'm really looking forward too her..I've 2 phenos of hammerheads gg#4 as well and both stink but one just has this dankness and sweety sweetness to it,its mouthwatering. I've a loompas yeti ,bodhi guavadog and goji og, and 2 devine genetics s1 cookie phenos surely there's a keeper in there or two...get cracking those motarebels man should be some dank in there bro fast finishing sativa u can't go wrong can you


----------



## numberfour (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats DST and Who 

Another week of veg for these. So ashamed you can see the floor lol

6.5ltr pots left, 1.5ltr pots right


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3464023 Love it when I find good deals on CL! Brand new, never opened 70 pint dehumidifier for $120! NOICE!!!!


i've found it's useful to tell a sob story to obtain discounts on stuff, even if that sob story is completely untrue.

have you ever considered trying anything like that?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

Looking good numberfour my current grow is a 16 plant sog in 5.5's and its worked out great I did veg em for about 2-3 weeks to to get the pots stuffed tho, if I make the wieght I'm a keep sogging it its great


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i've found it's useful to tell a sob story to obtain discounts on stuff, even if that sob story is completely untrue.
> 
> have you ever considered trying anything like that?


He doesn't have time for that bullshit. everyone that's related to him is battling cancer right now.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking good numberfour my current grow is a 16 plant sog in 5.5's and its worked out great I did veg em for about 2-3 weeks to to get the pots stuffed tho, if I make the wieght I'm a keep sogging it its great


Thanks Ghetto.

Yeah saw your pics on here, looking like  man.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cheers dude u gotta keep it dank haven't ya


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

@DST - Third time's a charm! hehe

Finally put some plants in the ground.

Rebar reveg and AK x Paki = Akki:



I didn't know what the Akki was until I pulled it out of the pot and saw the AK tag.

Those big phat leaves are huge!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> He doesn't have time for that bullshit. everyone that's related to him is battling cancer right now.


good point.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> There is no need for that dome in a cloner like that. All the moisture is where it needs to be. Don't take me as knocking you. lol What works for you is the best method. Just stating my experience with them. I never had an issue with out one. Do you get roots faster or just like to keep your vegging plants in a humid environment?


That room is quote warm and dry. I have tried clones without domes before and no success. This is the first week with this so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 22, 2015)

Has unclebuck ever helped anyone? When I first came on here he seemed to have good intentions, haven't seen that as of late. it's sad to see a good person slip into the troll life.. Not saying that's what's happened here


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2015)

Depends on your definition of help. He's helped me laugh on many occasions.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

Can you all discuss this matter elsewhere.
Thank you.
End of service message.
Peace. DST.


----------



## Club 600 (Jul 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Can you all discuss this matter elsewhere.
> Thank you.
> End of service message.
> Peace. DST.



For. Real.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Congratz to the part of England that can now grow personal. Hope yall is great.


I just read about what you were talking about. Cool stuff... the Durham police are not going to bust personal growers.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cannabis-users-allowed-grow-drugs-6111926?ICID=FB_mirror_main


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

Tested RH with dome on and slide open full. It's 49% and temp (measured with my new laser thermometer lol) 25.6c


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I just read about what you were talking about. Cool stuff... the Durham police are not going to bust personal growers.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cannabis-users-allowed-grow-drugs-6111926?ICID=FB_mirror_main


There's some sort of scheme you can opt into to avoid prosecution. Sounds like they still think people are coming off heroine.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2015)

I believe giggles ...no need to lie about illness and I font think he is that type..


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2015)

What up chitown. How the fuck are you?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What up chitown. How the fuck are you?


Pretty much the same seems like.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Ay don't upset me.. pew pew pew I'm "thuggin"


Tu sabes.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Pretty much the same seems like.


Sup jiggy good to see u


----------



## theexpress (Jul 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What up chitown. How the fuck are you?


My daddy left me .... So I joined a gang


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

theexpress said:


> My daddy left me .... So I joined a gang


Sounds about right.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

Had my hygrometer in my pocket for the last wee while. I was surprised to find out when I removed it that my pocket has an RH of 35%....hmph. Maybe what they say about Scotmans pockets being dry is true Night night, try and behave, lol.
DST


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

For some reason after reading some posts, I'm having a Deja vu moment.  

Anyway, 

Cherry puff s1 (I think, not positive, it came from a cherry puff but could be mix of sorts, who knows) but she's a thick broad  gave her first topping the other day and she's on her way to being a little bush (not the George kind)


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just some old pics....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

And just a heads up. If I find out anyone is lying about cancer. 

 

I just lost my grandfather two weeks ago. It's nothing to joke about. Rip gramps


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2015)

So, I like to use 600w lights and stuff...


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2015)

You know, for weed growin' and that kinda thing.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 22, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> So, I like to use 600w lights and stuff...


i've not used a 600w for a while and i'm still here...

i've got a 1000w hps and 315w cmh in my tent, combined with my skill level I think that evens out to a 600w hps though






^0:57-1:00 is the best one imo.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> So, I like to use 600w lights and stuff...


Gotta my first 600 6.5 weeks ago, they work well


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> For some reason after reading some posts, I'm having a Deja vu moment.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...


Looks like the Puff. 
My condolences on loosing your grandpa, grandparents are very special people.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3464594


I asked nicely, please stop trolling in this thread. Regardless of your reasons, it's childish and not accepted here. So find another outlet to vent at. Thanks,
DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2015)

They come, they go, 600 lives on.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 23, 2015)

How about Loompa Moondawg to lighten the mood


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2015)

FERK THE TROLLS.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2015)

single dad for 4 days. Wish me luck.

and speaking of grandparents my grandma was my favorite person ever. Love her and miss her. Cool cool lady. Fat and southern.... The best kinda grandma LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

My Gran is alsoy high on the list of persons of note in my life. She was Northern and very skinny, the only type of Scottish gran really.  In her epitath it was noted that she was happiest during the war years.....I guess that type of thing brings nations and people together in a mad sort of way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2015)

ah the Dodriguez returns.... haha


----------



## herbganji (Jul 23, 2015)

Goooooood fuckin morning club 600  just wanted to share my headcheese. She is at day 37 flower, I realize she is lonely in the tent but the other 2 were males and this is my second semi "successful" plant I've done so I'm still learning like crazy. Behold, my cheeseeeee lol. One love

Yummy


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice Herbganji. Headcheese? Is that Headband and cheese? She looks nothing like a cheese to be honest, but sure does have a headband/kush kind of look about it. Looks really good. She is loved for sure


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sup Sclub6 lool been a busy boy chopping this morning did have em on a clothes horse but not enough room so got the bitches a hangin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

And some of what I like to call fresh British charas lol


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

You been sitting on yer thumb again lad lol....looks kind of sticky.

Watched that Trust me I am doctor programme last night....Holy moly if they are only squirting peoples poop up other people's backside in the name of medicine. Apparently the procedure has an almost 90% success rate of curing verbal dihorea  but only for those who currently speak out their backsides......I am in for the procedure next week lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2015)

Last year at "trim camp" < lol, I had a big ol glob of resin on my thumb like that, I proceeded to light it up and smoke directly off my finger  it was a first 

Got the word this morning, I'm invited back to the same spot but to help with harvest, not trimming, I'm moving on up lol

I'm def gonna learn some ins and outs on the harvest/drying procedures of larger operations, I'm excited.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Haha yeh just pulled it out of there ooooh bless ya....my next joint will be loaded with ghetts butty skudge


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And some of what I like to call fresh British charas lol View attachment 3464866View attachment 3464867


That looks like some tasty s#%t.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Trim camp, that did make me chukkle. Good darts whodat. Sounds a lot less cramp inducing, harvesting rather than trimming.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

On a harvesting note. I chopped my Plemon today. I think I may have over watered it....It was in a 6 gallon ffs. Went a bit mad with the pot size. Anyway, all the stems where as floppy as floppy thing and the buds get quite large so it was looking like a discarded chicken chow mein on a Friday night.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Must of been floppy thru all the weight  plemons pretty girl ain't she mate...purple bud sells like hotcakes around here its alien...my guava dawg is bowing signs she might throw some colour out I hope she does its something nice to look at isn't it, well the butty skudge is tasty for sure the only good thing about trimming and what not is the hash u get  is there any colour in the trichs on the plems?


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Not that I can see, but I am seriously going blind lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Get some method sevens  would be nice if there was some purp in the trichs and make purple hash mmmmm


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Just ordered some of this non polar or non solvent sheeting that allows you to blast straight onto it. Hopefully save on the scraping nightmare.
I assume method sevens is a microscope of some sort?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

No sunglasses for grow lights protect yo eyes....ahhh I've seen that sheeting you'll have to let us know what its like mate...I've heard off a few folk now to keep.it runny and viscous so you can pour it out onto your mat or whatever you use I'm a give it a go next time


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks like the Puff.
> My condolences on loosing your grandpa, grandparents are very special people.


Thanks bro. He lived a long life, so when he got cancer at 85 (the quick kind that gives you 6 months) he was still in good spirits and happy that it was a fast cancer so he didn't have to suffer very long and it came after most of his life has been lived. I'll miss him alot 

Just finished the rest of the Headbanger harvest, my instincts were right, the number 1 pheno was so much more killer in all aspects then the number 2 (though at first in early flower I thought #2 was the winner) glad I kept this beaut  nothing to trim for 7 days woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2015)

My order of worms and my worm factory came in this week.

Anyone else use these tray systems before or do you all just use Rubbermaid tubs?

Tried a homemade tub once before but didn't go well. Its been a while since then and getting tired of buying so much castings, so figured I'd just buy a nice one and try it again.

I got high hopes. The tray system seems like it'll make things easier.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2015)

Trays are popular and so they must work. I did the smart pot laying in a tub of promix method. The promix soaked up all of the liquids and made the best soil ever. Screening out the worms was a pain.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro. He lived a long life, so when he got cancer at 85 (the quick kind that gives you 6 months) he was still in good spirits and happy that it was a fast cancer so he didn't have to suffer very long and it came after most of his life has been lived. I'll miss him alot
> 
> Just finished the rest of the Headbanger harvest, my instincts were right, the number 1 pheno was so much more killer in all aspects then the number 2 (though at first in early flower I thought #2 was the winner) glad I kept this beaut  nothing to trim for 7 days woo-hoo!!!!
> View attachment 3465081


Not that I want you to have to think about it too hard but i'm honestly curious,
Did your grandfather use any cannabis to relieve his symptoms?
Serious props to him being in good spirits having to go through that, he must have been a beast


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Not that I want you to have to think about it too hard but i'm honestly curious,
> Did your grandfather use any cannabis to relieve his symptoms?
> Serious props to him being in good spirits having to go through that, he must have been a beast


It's OK, ask any questions you'd like, I've helped a number of people with different ailments.. My grandfather wasn't one though I did send some things back east for him to use if he wanted to, but he is a hardcore Catholic. He's not against Marijuana by any means, he knows what I do and has always known, but it's probably just the legal barrier that scared him to not trying it. He got cancer in the spine, and I know mj wouldn't have cured him even in the least way, but it may have helped him with the pain (rso), but I even doubt myself that mj would have had any beneficial effects for him. It sucked because he was on super heavy doses of morphine and just out of it for the last couple weeks. He lost the ability to walk and they couldn't even operate due to where the cancer was. It must have been so painful, he was such a awesome man


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's OK, ask any questions you'd like, I've helped a number of people with different ailments.. My grandfather wasn't one though I did send some things back east for him to use if he wanted to, but he is a hardcore Catholic. He's not against Marijuana by any means, he knows what I do and has always known, but it's probably just the legal barrier that scared him to not trying it. He got cancer in the spine, and I know mj wouldn't have cured him even in the least way, but it may have helped him with the pain (rso), but I even doubt myself that mj would have had any beneficial effects for him. It sucked because he was on super heavy doses of morphine and just out of it for the last couple weeks. He lost the ability to walk and they couldn't even operate due to where the cancer was. It must have been so painful, he was such a awesome man


Dang yo I totally understand.

I have chronic nausea that has had me in the hospital twice, with another two bouts of extreme flare ups that I greatly would have preferred to go to the hospital for. I've been prescribed Ondansetron https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondansetron and Hydrocodone/apap on both occasions. In these cases I had thrown up so much that my muscles felt like they were being torn apart and I was throwing up decent amounts of blood.

Cannabis is easily 5x more potent on the anti nausea than Ondansetron was, and Ondansetron is the med they give to individuals going through chemotherapy.

IMO one of cannabis's greatest strengths (even though I rarely enjoy using it) is the fact that it shits on nausea; hence my curiosity.

I don't think MJ would have necessarily cured his cancer, but i do think it would have been some relief

Its some real bullshit that the government scared who sounds like an awesome dude away from such incredible symptom relief.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Dang yo I totally understand.
> 
> I have chronic nausea that has had me in the hospital twice, with another two bouts of extreme flare ups that I greatly would have preferred to go to the hospital for. I've been prescribed Ondansetron https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondansetron and Hydrocodone/apap on both occasions. In these cases I had thrown up so much that my muscles felt like they were being torn apart and I was throwing up decent amounts of blood.
> 
> ...


That's great bro! I too think that mj is AWESOME for nausea. Probably the best for nausea imo. Also works wonders on my gf's monthly cramps. She also gets hiccups for some reason or another quite often, and the last two times she Got them, I told her to hit the bong. Instantly gone! Not sure how or why, but it did work on the spot instant. I use mj for back pain from 3 screwed up discs. I also have sciatica, some strains don't help the nerve pain, but some work great, especially concentrates. I also have high BP, I stopped taking my BP meds about 3 months ago (and didn't tell my doctor) just because I was feeling like my BP was fine. Last 3 checkups my BP is perfect, not sure if it's from the mj or not, but many aspects of my health problems have been getting better since using mj daily. I have random bouts of feeling like crap from some sort of auto immune disorder that I still haven't been told which one, but smoking helps minimize the shitty feeling (nausea, headaches ect) 

I too wish the law hadn't scared so many people who could have benefited from it, it's madness when alcohol is the real demon


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's great bro! I too think that mj is AWESOME for nausea. Probably the best for nausea imo. Also works wonders on my gf's monthly cramps. She also gets hiccups for some reason or another quite often, and the last two times she Got them, I told her to hit the bong. Instantly gone! Not sure how or why, but it did work on the spot instant. I use mj for back pain from 3 screwed up discs. I also have sciatica, some strains don't help the nerve pain, but some work great, especially concentrates. I also have high BP, I stopped taking my BP meds about 3 months ago (and didn't tell my doctor) just because I was feeling like my BP was fine. Last 3 checkups my BP is perfect, not sure if it's from the mj or not, but many aspects of my health problems have been getting better since using mj daily. I have random bouts of feeling like crap from some sort of auto immune disorder that I still haven't been told which one, but smoking helps minimize the shitty feeling (nausea, headaches ect)
> 
> I too wish the law hadn't scared so many people who could have benefited from it, it's madness when alcohol is the real demon


Amen Alpha, a short story: about 15 years ago my Dr. found my bp was high, well I wasn't high that day so he gives
me a script for a mild med. The next time I went for a checkup I was high and my bp was 90 over 50 and he
freaked out, made me sit took my bp 3 more times and I was laughing so hard, finally I told him one of the main
phys. effects of MJ is to dilate capillaries and lower bp. He said it made his go up.
True story, after that we had many good conversations about weed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 23, 2015)

That's awesome Oldman! I knew mine was lower because of herb, I just knew it! See, when I had to stop smoking for 4 years my bp got really messed up, the whole 4 years it was crazy, like 200/110. Then I was n bp meds forever. When I could start smoking again, after a while if I was taking my bp meds I felt wierd like it was way too low, not high like the tight throat dizzy feeling, but low. So I stopped the meds and now it's perfect with just smoking  I've stopped bp meds, anxiety med, muscle relaxers and am only on 1/3 of my pain meds now


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's awesome Oldman! I knew mine was lower because of herb, I just knew it! See, when I had to stop smoking for 4 years my bp got really messed up, the whole 4 years it was crazy, like 200/110. Then I was n bp meds forever. When I could start smoking again, after a while if I was taking my bp meds I felt wierd like it was way too low, not high like the tight throat dizzy feeling, but low. So I stopped the meds and now it's perfect with just smoking  I've stopped bp meds, anxiety med, muscle relaxers and am only on 1/3 of my pain meds now


It also helps heal burns the same way by increasing blood supply at the skin surface.
Not so much for traumatic wounds tho, deep cuts are trouble.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2015)

That's one thing about my body, with cuts and stuff it's like, Wolverine shit clears up in minutes, lol.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey brothers chopped the beast down and look at the roots on this girl never seen anything like it don't mind the color they haven't had any water for a couple of days when photo was taken smashed my old record for one plant


----------



## noysy (Jul 24, 2015)

Is that your wig ??


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

noysy said:


> Is that your wig ??


Haha damn I wish I would be styling with that


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe take it along to one of those extension hairdressing shops, might give you some $$ for it, lol. In South Africa there has been an upsurge in crimes against people with dreadlocks, muggers are attacking folks with dred, cutting them off and selling them to hairdressers!!! Riddick!!

Anyone see the shark attack footage in South Africa from the J-Bay surfing contest? That's the place my wife and I vacation at, ffs. I am NOT going back in the water there ever again, lmfao.. Actually I probably will because we go down in their summer time which is not when the snappy sharkeys are around.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Maybe take it along to one of those extension hairdressing shops, might give you some $$ for it, lol. In South Africa there has been an upsurge in crimes against people with dreadlocks, muggers are attacking folks with dred, cutting them off and selling them to hairdressers!!! Riddick!!
> 
> Anyone see the shark attack footage in South Africa from the J-Bay surfing contest? That's the place my wife and I vacation at, ffs. I am NOT going back in the water there ever again, lmfao.. Actually I probably will because we go down in their summer time which is not when the snappy sharkeys are around.


Yes, that was some strange stuff, lucky the shark was a young one by the length between dorsal and
caudal fins.
That guy should have gone right out and bought a lottery ticket.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 3465446


Haha that's gold  i went diving with great whites and holy shit they are beasts!!! when your in the water with them one thing fear is being stuck at sea and being eaten alive thank jaws you MOFO! no more swimming in the sea for me


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just some Fireball to brighten my morning.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah that vid was intense! 

I went swimming with sharks in Mexico,,, wale sharks, big teddy bears they are


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is some GSC Bagseed Bagseed lol, which I'm calling it THUCTAU(They hate us, cuz they aint us) lmao


----------



## paindog (Jul 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Well while I was researching the two strains I asked about in my above post, it doesn't sound like Cali Connection would be a great company to support. Hearing a lot more bag things then I am good.


I popped 3 of cali connections 818's. 1 sprouted and promptly died (can't remember the last time that happened to me). The remaining 2 are the least vigorous plants I have ever seen. Cheese-dog (connoisseur genetics) seedlings sown 3 weeks later rapidly over-took them and are ready for potting on whilst the headband are still contemplating their 5th set. I should really just bin them but Ihad such high hope! It's become a challenge to see if I can nurse them to life again. 
The only other cali connections gear I have is their chem-dog. Too early to say how good they are yet. They are not total degenerates like the headband but they have nowhere like the vigour from the cheese-dog and Lovedawg (bodhi seed) growing along side them!

Would love to hear from anyone else growing their headband!


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3465569


Yoga flame


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yoga flame
> View attachment 3465667
> View attachment 3465672


Yoga Flame x Fireball.......Flaming Yoga Pants


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yoga Flame x Fireball.......Flaming Yoga Pants


Oh,I got some yoga crosses in the works

Yoga flame x FAK (yoga fire)
Sfv x yoga flame(M)(yoga blast)
Ghost og x yoga flame(M)(yoga teleport)
Hells og x yoga flame(M)(Yoga Catastrophe)
@Joedank


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh,I got some yoga crosses in the works
> 
> Yoga flame x FAK (yoga fire)
> Sfv x yoga flame(M)(yoga blast)
> ...


You don't have Legend OG x yoga flame
Heri surfer x yoga flame
Diablo OG x yoga flame
Tora bora x yoga flame 
So many you forgot


----------



## Figgy (Jul 24, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's great bro! I too think that mj is AWESOME for nausea. Probably the best for nausea imo. Also works wonders on my gf's monthly cramps. She also gets hiccups for some reason or another quite often, and the last two times she Got them, I told her to hit the bong. Instantly gone! Not sure how or why, but it did work on the spot instant. I use mj for back pain from 3 screwed up discs. I also have sciatica, some strains don't help the nerve pain, but some work great, especially concentrates. I also have high BP, I stopped taking my BP meds about 3 months ago (and didn't tell my doctor) just because I was feeling like my BP was fine. Last 3 checkups my BP is perfect, not sure if it's from the mj or not, but many aspects of my health problems have been getting better since using mj daily. I have random bouts of feeling like crap from some sort of auto immune disorder that I still haven't been told which one, but smoking helps minimize the shitty feeling (nausea, headaches ect)
> 
> I too wish the law hadn't scared so many people who could have benefited from it, it's madness when alcohol is the real demon


I can second the MJ hiccup cure. Works like damn magic!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 24, 2015)

If I smoke a bong after having anything with milk I'm hiccuping for hours never fails.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

I done the gret white cage diving when I was down in SA once. It's some experience seeing those huge beasts quietly swimming by you. Very eery stuff as they disappear into the murky sea ahead. I was also a victim to the film jaws and have always had a fear of them, but totally respect the animals they are. Some people say the cage diving encourages sharks to be around humans, but when you are in a cage in the sea you have a totally different electrical current than if you were swimming outside the cage so sharks are supposedly not recognising the cage as food (Even though there is food inside it!). The whole shark biting the cage has to do with how they draw the sharks into the boats with tuna heads and such......

Hectic chilles give me the hiccups, lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't always get hiccups, but when I do...

They are fucking insane!!! It hurts me so much lol. I hate hiccups. I get them like 2x a year really bad 

Anyways. Who likes stories? 

Veg porn

Gdp ready for flower as soon as I get the motivation. I wanted them to be 12" but some are 11", some are 10" (slow fucking veggies!)but they are extremely well shaped .. I got advice that they won't stretch much.. I can only have them top out at 24" so it better be true!!  
 

And some mama's. (giving away 2 of the bigger the gg4 tomorrow though) Purple og18, 2 different cherry puffs s1 (thanks but I won't drop any names) , Kushberry, clue, gg4, Grand daddy purple, sour power biker x Chem (this should be fun) , and Headbanger (keeper pheno #1). Can't wait to re-run some of these properly and run the new ones after the flower room gets a makeover. Learned alot here. I've got organic water only, rockwool mini cubes, and plants in 50% hydroton 50% mini cubes. It was hard figuring out how to hand water all of these since most are meant for hydro top drip or flood and drain. You CAN handwater these. Gained alot of knowledge for the future. I've said don't fix it if it's not broken.. That's 100% true. But when you can spare a square, learn new things, it's always a good feeling. 
 

These little shit clones are finally rooted (slowly). They are gg4 and clue. I had to take the runtiest clones ever because 12 hours after I took beautiful tops for clones and put them in the cloner, I woke up to the cloner unplugged and the clones dieing. My damn dog is an ass hole lol. Hoping they still will show vigor, if not I'm taking a trip to pick up Gelato or candy land. Or sunset sherbert, to fill their spots. Whichever is available at my time of arrival. 
 

Anyway, that's the scoop. Night yall


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2015)

Critical + day 48

Left sid

Right side

Also the dog s1 is deffo a hermie no.wonder itnstank.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## budolskie (Jul 25, 2015)

Fucking right fanny on that was posting on this phone


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey 600 just trimming up some blue dream took some snaps you may enjoy


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2015)

she's beautiful. How many weeks?......I have 4 at 7 1/2 weeks that look close.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey 600 just trimming up some blue dream took some snaps you may enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3466146 View attachment 3466149 View attachment 3466150View attachment 3466148 View attachment 3466152 View attachment 3466153 View attachment 3466151


Sugar coated SCHWEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey 600 just trimming up some blue dream took some snaps you may enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3466146 View attachment 3466149 View attachment 3466150View attachment 3466148 View attachment 3466152 View attachment 3466153 View attachment 3466151


Sugar coated goodness, SCHWEEEEEET!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 25, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> she's beautiful. How many weeks?......I have 4 at 7 1/2 weeks that look close.
> 
> 
> cof


Hey @curious old fart unsure if you are talking to me but they went 9+ weeks as i have been to busy trimming over shit the only part i don't enjoy about growing it would be good if i had help but i tell no one so that = no help


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2015)

DN, Sorry about the double post my finger stuttered.

.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Hey @curious old fart unsure if you are talking to me but they went 9+ weeks as i have been to busy trimming over shit the only part i don't enjoy about growing it would be good if i had help but i tell no one so that = no help


Thanks for replying. Is yours the clone only strain or is she from seed?


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

Been awhile guys hope all are well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 25, 2015)

Look lovely tha does nerd I did a few blue dreams a while back was nice still have 1 bean left that's made me wanna pop it


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice blue dream dirtynerd, that's the first official bud I smoked when I got to cali  

Love that aerial view doc! 

I impressed myself with the fine trim job on this bud, I almost don't want to smoke it. Mehhhh, yeah I do!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice stiff Dirty nerd.

Looking splendid Dr. Good to see ya lad.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice blue dream dirtynerd, that's the first official bud I smoked when I got to cali
> 
> Love that aerial view doc!
> 
> ...


Almost a Brazilian trim.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Almost a Brazilian trim.


Lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol
> View attachment 3466446


Have you been taking lessons from @DoobieBrother.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2015)

Just came upstairs from trimming the lowers on White Indica, C99, SW7, and Rude Dog
ready to flip. What a pain in the back.
@AlphaPhase, beautiful bud bro.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Oldman, and man, I miss the doobs! Wish he'd stop in to say hi 

Let me know how the rude dog and c99 comes out, I haven't had cindy99 in years, hell of a sativa high from what I remember


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 25, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for replying. Is yours the clone only strain or is she from seed?
> 
> 
> cof


Hey cof it was from seed out of 2 seeds i got 3 plants as i had twins i split them up at once i noticed and the twin i transplanted ended up being the best out of the lot i got 2 phenotypes both great but the dominate twin was the keeper bigger yielder and covered in snow its leans more towards the blue berry when it comes to smell and taste but over all great smoke would love to get my hands on the clone only maybe one day


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks Oldman, and man, I miss the doobs! Wish he'd stop in to say hi
> 
> Let me know how the rude dog and c99 comes out, I haven't had cindy99 in years, hell of a sativa high from what I remember


The C99 is a test I'll be running the lot next, I have 2 pheno's 1 is real aggressive if I get
more like it I'm going to clone the s#%t out of it. By the way these are Female Seeds gear.
I'm going to mother plant 1 of my clones of the Rude Dog because I don't think I can get any more.
I might even have to get some CS and have a go with that.


----------



## Rocky MountainHigh Garden (Jul 25, 2015)

1st grow was rolling 200W CFL moved to 600W today!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2015)

Rocky MountainHigh Garden said:


> 1st grow was rolling 200W CFL moved to 600W today!


Congratulations Rocky, you'll love the light.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jul 25, 2015)

Rocky MountainHigh Garden said:


> 1st grow was rolling 200W CFL moved to 600W today!


Congrats you will be amazed how much more you will yield and the over all growth of your plant control the temps and enjoy the fruits of your labour


----------



## CwHall (Jul 25, 2015)

First time with a 600watt . Still miss my T-5 kinda maybe after this finish product


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2015)

You work hard taking care of your crop, but there are varmits constantly lurking.......

Farmer's fury at vandals trying to tear up his hemp crop and smoking it because they think it's CANNABIS 

Nathaniel Loxley claims he's lost about five per cent of his legal crop - the equivalent of £10,000 worth - at his farm in West Sussex due to dozens of thieves trying to get high.

....they could smoke the whole field and not catch a buzz.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> keep fighting cindy. the rules make no sense but they are the rules i suppose. good luck with finding a new place.


Thank's man, its all i can do ha,
Anyway's its pRon time!!!!!

Scottie Dog Back from the dead
 

Psychosis
 

And a champ i grew from a bag seed out some very nice Hazey bud
 

Ive got 10 Plants all under a single 400w hps in soil, and got amazing results, the Cheese x JTR is special, got to take better pic's though!

Cheesex JTR
 

Got 4 more to come in next couple week's


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2015)

Went for a morning cycle. Hectic wind damage from the storm...
 
Hopefully the people were not in the tent....
 
What happened to the bike path....oh look. The entrance to Narnia.
 
Hanging with the cool kids.
 
Peace DST


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey 600 just started a trim of some NL critical hope all is well!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> The C99 is a test I'll be running the lot next, I have 2 pheno's 1 is real aggressive if I get
> more like it I'm going to clone the s#%t out of it. By the way these are Female Seeds gear.
> I'm going to mother plant 1 of my clones of the Rude Dog because I don't think I can get any more.
> I might even have to get some CS and have a go with that.


I have a spray bottle of cs I can send. It does not hold much but it will reverse 4 or 5 clones before you run out. I make it pretty strong


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a spray bottle of cs I can send. It does not hold much but it will reverse 4 or 5 clones before you run out. I make it pretty strong


Thank you, I just put 4 in the 3x3 today.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2015)

Doggies
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2015)

Another nice day, the plants are enjoying it.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2015)

Loving the mighty bushes whodat. Looking forward to seeing the colasaurases on them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Another nice day, the plants are enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 3467090


Killing it who!


Had to put some netting up in the greenhouse


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

been a while since I posted in here...Here's to trying again!

these are from yesterday. 

My doggie 



Cheese surprise on the end 


cheese surprise pheno 2


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Man, I fuckin love all those outdoor plants!! They look so damn happy  that green is the perfect green, they are taking in the perfect amount of nutes and in beast mode  bravo guys  

It's time to take back the 6! Forward March!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man, I fuckin love all those outdoor plants!! They look so damn happy  that green is the perfect green, they are taking in the perfect amount of nutes and in beast mode  bravo guys
> 
> It's time to take back the 6! Forward March!


yea, i love me my outdoor. Only downside to oregon compared to cali, lot harder to do outdoor year around. loving it though here in oregon. 

The plants are definitely in beast mode...weekly compost teas and good soil make the happiest damn plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea, i love me my outdoor. Only downside to oregon compared to cali, lot harder to do outdoor year around. loving it though here in oregon.
> 
> The plants are definitely in beast mode...weekly compost teas and good soil make the happiest damn plants.


I love Oregon!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bench #2


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like a sturdy enough bench there doc!




Compost teas ftw! 
  


Hmmm, camera didn't add 10lbs to the plant!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 26, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like a sturdy enough bench there doc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great balls whodat. 

@papapayne, sweet. Cheese Surprise looks delish. 

Doc always gets an honorable mention. 
Nice bench it looks like it would even hold me.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2015)

there is no point in slowing down now....

Still getting Rolling Stoned at 71: Veteran rocker Keith Richards admits he kicks off his day by smoking a joint

The Satisfaction hit-maker revealed cannabis was the only drug he hadn't given up in an interview with MOJO magazine, saying he is still partial to beginning his day by smoking a joint.




cof


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

And Mick still starts his day with sex!


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

lmfao, whodat girls are funy eh, always unhappy when they see a pic of themselves.

like AP said, loving the outdoor shexyness. BY christ you wouldn't want to be doing outdoor here at the minute....rain rain and...a little bit more rain. I am sitting here typing and since I brought my 4 new Moms inside to chill for a bit my whole living room stinks of ganj (yes, the wife has gone to work and the Yin to daycare). Here's to a bit of sun. Countdown until end of week when I am exiting my Button Ben grow....end of a small era. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Let me know whether you see an old guy with a beard building a big wooden boat!


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

Noah has already visited The Netherlands and instructed this guy on how to build one......






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2246247/Dutchman-Johan-Huibers-launches-life-sized-Noahs-Ark-replica-Dordrecht.html


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

OMG - Where does he keep it?

Have they built the replica of the Titanic yet? Would you take a voyage on it?


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

Probably......

I am going on a cruise next year to the Middle East for 10 days or so. Loads of cruise boats started to come into Amsterdam now. It's one of my theories as to why the Mayor is trying to clean the place up. They want posh tourists who buy things that have Sales tax on them so the Govt makes more money. Weed is not taxed with Sales tax here as it's not a legal product (crazy eh!)


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

Time for my morning exercise Laters.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2015)

Me too, got my exercise in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Me too, got my exercise in


i can't get mine till after I fix paynes mower and get back home


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

I wonder if it will ever stop raining here.....its like raining three times.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Time for my morning exercise Laters.


If loading a bowl qualifies, then I'm in


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2015)

Bowl gymanstics starts in the leisure area in 20 minutes.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2015)

FFS still blerry raining.....aaaarghhhh.

Chopped some Sour Cherry. F2s will be getting released soon which are a combo of both the colourful smelly dad and the sweet and sour mom.
 
Peace DST.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning's, were all rained out here too @DST , got my work cut out with the nursery off for 7 week's! And to add some more onto my daily routine the Lass is expecting again! Its all she's wanted poor lass, I was wanting to hold off until we move, but its taking too long and the little lad is 4 now. We wanted them to go to school together ect.
so that'll be the straw that make's the crack and get's us moving, but the holiday is goosed!
I'm off to the pool with the 2 boy's, get my eldest to watch the terror while dad sit's in the sauna/steam room, its great in the morning's after a fat biff. Got a little Sweet Stomper im picking away at until the first 5 hanging are dry, just ordered some iso to make a bit shish, not made any in a while so looking forward to weekend

Don't pull anything D


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2015)

Congrats Cinders, and to the good lady as well. We'll have one a couple of months apart I guess then.

Have fun swimmin' wit the women.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning's, were all rained out here too @DST , got my work cut out with the nursery off for 7 week's! And to add some more onto my daily routine the Lass is expecting again! Its all she's wanted poor lass, I was wanting to hold off until we move, but its taking too long and the little lad is 4 now. We wanted them to go to school together ect.
> so that'll be the straw that make's the crack and get's us moving, but the holiday is goosed!
> I'm off to the pool with the 2 boy's, get my eldest to watch the terror while dad sit's in the sauna/steam room, its great in the morning's after a fat biff. Got a little Sweet Stomper im picking away at until the first 5 hanging are dry, just ordered some iso to make a bit shish, not made any in a while so looking forward to weekend
> 
> Don't pull anything D


Look into Rosin if you've been out of the hash game for a minute. Some nice bubble hash then rosin the lower quality. Or dry sift and rosin it. 

Super easy decent returns and you can still cook with the left overs.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2015)

Bad night for glass in old fart's house yesterday. Broke the bowl on my main bong and broke a stem on the back-up. I had another stem but not another bowl. One is 18 mm and the other is 14 mm. Does anyone have a cheap online source for glass?


cof


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Bad night for glass in old fart's house yesterday. Broke the bowl on my main bong and broke a stem on the back-up. I had another stem but not another bowl. One is 18 mm and the other is 14 mm. Does anyone have a cheap online source for glass?
> 
> 
> cof


I had a site in Denver that was pretty darn cheap. I'll see if I can't dig it out of my history when I am less busy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Bad night for glass in old fart's house yesterday. Broke the bowl on my main bong and broke a stem on the back-up. I had another stem but not another bowl. One is 18 mm and the other is 14 mm. Does anyone have a cheap online source for glass?
> 
> 
> cof


http://dankstop.com/

Haven't ordered from them but their prices seem alright. They were advertised on the adam Dunn show, might be a promo code don't know for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Bad night for glass in old fart's house yesterday. Broke the bowl on my main bong and broke a stem on the back-up. I had another stem but not another bowl. One is 18 mm and the other is 14 mm. Does anyone have a cheap online source for glass?
> 
> 
> cof


Man I dropped a crowbar on mine at paynes building a chicken coop yesterday

Franks gift finally is growing so I may end up with a decent sample


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi guys, wish i did not have to come with this sour shizz but.. Long story short_ Im a complete mess inside my head and i went to see the doctor today..
She gave me Venlafaxin againts depression and anxiety.. Im all for it as im starting school soon and i wanna get my feelings down. But still im pretty nervous about it and wanted to hear if any of yall now if it is "okay" with my big use of hash also? If i start now the pills should start working after 2-3 weeks.. Anyone tried anything similar? Thx guys..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi HydroGP. Sorry to hear about your medical problems...your doing the right thing . Im really happy you had the insight to get the medication. I have to look Venlafaxin up, as there are so many generics and names to those class of meds...I started it during college as well and it really really helped..
Im in a similar way right now and getting back on Zoloft this week. I have bouts with depression and anxiety that I need help with. Be patient with the medication. I have tried many many of those and all have had very different effects on me, some really bad and scary. I usually allow about 3 weeks to start feeling better, if you feel worse.. GET OFF OF it asap and try another brand. They are all very very different. I cant remember about smoking hash on it, my suggestion is to cut down on your hash use during this period if you can . What I do know is drinking alcohol isn't a good idea while taking it. The alcohol takes away the medications effects and you really dont get the buzz you normally . I hope you feel better soon HydroGp!! take care, good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2015)

@Hydro, I can't offer any info on that med but my best vibes are coming at you.
My wife had to try half a dozen anti's before she found one that helped just hang in.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been on anti-depressants three times in my life if I remember correctly. One was very wrong for me, prozac, it made me feel worse so I got off it and went to something else. I think I've taken 3 others. LIke DAT said, be patient, it's not like taking a rip off the bong, takes a while and then it is pretty mild. Helps a lot to get the ship strait, so you can sail it again on your own. Also like DAT said, I would keep away from drinking too much, and would probably cut back a bit on the herb, but you don't need to quit. Maybe you'll want to, who knows. I remember I wanted different things when I was on them, like I know I read a lot more when I was on them for example.

Get all fixed up buddy, being stressed and fucked in the head is no fun at all.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

> Bad night for glass in old fart's house yesterday. Broke the bowl on my main bong and broke a stem on the back-up. I had another stem but not another bowl. One is 18 mm and the other is 14 mm. Does anyone have a cheap online source for glass?


@Thundercat is a glass maker and can hook you up.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Thundercat is a glass maker and can hook you up.


Boom there you go!  Moh's got the hook up.

@Thundercat has some beautiful looking pieces too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys, wish i did not have to come with this sour shizz but.. Long story short_ Im a complete mess inside my head and i went to see the doctor today..
> She gave me Venlafaxin againts depression and anxiety.. Im all for it as im starting school soon and i wanna get my feelings down. But still im pretty nervous about it and wanted to hear if any of yall now if it is "okay" with my big use of hash also? If i start now the pills should start working after 2-3 weeks.. Anyone tried anything similar? Thx guys..



Not much experience here but my thoughts are with you brother.
I get in bouts of depression and anxiety when I get behind on work and everyday stuff, and that leads to me losing complete drive and motivation turns into some drinking, then it turns into a vicious circle. Best thing for me at that point is to go get stuff done and eventually I'm back to normal.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Hang in there hydro. My anxiety has been crazy lately when I try to sleep. I'm going to be talking to my doc next week about it so I feel ya bro. I've been getting mini panic attacks and I don't want them to get major again. Good vibes to you and you're making the right decision by trying to get things under control.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hang in there hydro. My anxiety has been crazy lately when I try to sleep. I'm going to be talking to my doc next week about it so I feel ya bro. I've been getting mini panic attacks and I don't want them to get major again. Good vibes to you and you're making the right decision by trying to get things under control.



My second panic attack scared the shit out of me. I've had to have ativan with me now most of the time. Not depressed but I could get there if the anxiety continues on this level. Never had issues before. Hope yours dont come back alpha.

Hyrdro. HOpe you get it sorted man


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2015)

This showed up in today's news.......

Could depression be triggered by a stomach bug? Imbalance of bacteria in the gut 'may lead to mental health problems'

The roots of depression may lie in the gut and the trillions of bacteria that live there, according to Canadian research published in the journal Nature Communications.



cof


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

Probiotics and non-gmo/non-roundup foods. I ate well on Maui and in two days my digestion problems disappeared! The food here is poison. Find a natural farmer and only eat natural foods.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> My second panic attack scared the shit out of me. I've had to have ativan with me now most of the time. Not depressed but I could get there if the anxiety continues on this level. Never had issues before. Hope yours dont come back alpha.
> 
> Hyrdro. HOpe you get it sorted man


Thanks bro, they are scary as hell! Like a tunnel vortex. I've been getting the rapid heart beat, sweating and excessive thinking so I know I'm on the verge of a major attack, hopefully I can get some help Tuesday at my appt. I used to take Ativan too but it's been over a year since. 

I think it's because I'm going to propose to my gf in a couple weeks, it's driving me nuts I have to keep it a secret and I've had to for months now. It's so hard to hide it and it's messing me up lol. Plus harvesting and vacation coming up, it's all piling up too fast


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

I guess things could be worse!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

I suppose it sounds good when I re read what I wrote, but it's stressful at the same time (the money involved for the vacation/ring) lol


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2015)

Good luck with the proposal AP!! Exciting indeed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you DST  I'm so stoked! Her parents /sister and sisters fiance were here to visit a few weeks ago and I asked her dad for the blessing and he was all for it, it made me feel good  he keeps texting me asking when Im going to ask lol. Love her family, I even sent him some seeds recently (he caught the growing bug while out here)  

I got a new round of gals ready to go woooootttttt woooootttttt 

Gdp just went into flower the other day 
 

Gg4 & clue in veg 
 

And there glue ready to chop in a couple days
 



the rotation has been initiated


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you all. Great reply's.. Ill be back with my full story.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2015)

That's cool. It's good to do the right thing for sure and having the inlaw/outlaws on your side is number 1 priority in the marriage business. I also asked my wifes parents blessings. It was quite funny as they had planned a walking holiday in Spain and came to visit us in Amsterdam. My wife and I had discussed marriage and when it would happen and the best time (including having her folks there etc). Time came and went and I hadn't proposed and they were due to arrive and my wife basically thought I'd decided against it all as we really had to plan to have her folks at the wedding of course. She was totally bummed, but never showed it. Meanwhile I was scheming behind her back, lol. She was at work, I asked her folks and all was good. They left for their holiday (they were coming back 4 weeks later once they had finished the hike across the Camino de Compestela (sp)). And while they where gone I popped the question to my wife. It was nice to make it a surprise for her. We then had 4 weeks to arrange everything....including having to get our Birth Certificate certified with an Apostille attached. My wifes had to be sent to South Africa and driven up to Pretoria by her Uncle and then shipped back within a week. IT was hectic but really cool. We had a total of 7 people at the wedding (including my wife and I, lol). The after party was somewhat larger. We had it at our house and hired a Marquee for the roof terrace. Great times. Hope you have as much fun with it as we did.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2015)

Good luck with it Hydro. It's always good to talk to friends as well......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2015)

good luck hydrogp my wife deals with it and takes meds too man

put some beans in water tonight and will plant with the full moon.


rum bayou - mine
lemon shine - mine
blueberry x f13 - jd short
animal cookies x dog kush? - my bag seed
?P x mt valley kush - whodat
heri bananas - cof


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2015)

Dads little helper there

Dr. looks like you have kind of sealed the step ladders in there with those planks, lol (I am sure you haven't......)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys, wish i did not have to come with this sour shizz but.. Long story short_ Im a complete mess inside my head and i went to see the doctor today..
> She gave me Venlafaxin againts depression and anxiety.. Im all for it as im starting school soon and i wanna get my feelings down. But still im pretty nervous about it and wanted to hear if any of yall now if it is "okay" with my big use of hash also? If i start now the pills should start working after 2-3 weeks.. Anyone tried anything similar? Thx guys..


I'm on venlafaxine. It works very well. It is not something you can forget to take. It is a strong drug that wards off anxiety and strong depression.

Being a strong med it can have withdrawals if you stop taking it.

Never go cold turkey.

You may feel a little dizzy the first day or so depending on how much they dosed you at.

If you have any questions tag me or send a pm.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

O


AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro, they are scary as hell! Like a tunnel vortex. I've been getting the rapid heart beat, sweating and excessive thinking so I know I'm on the verge of a major attack, hopefully I can get some help Tuesday at my appt. I used to take Ativan too but it's been over a year since.
> 
> I think it's because I'm going to propose to my gf in a couple weeks, it's driving me nuts I have to keep it a secret and I've had to for months now. It's so hard to hide it and it's messing me up lol. Plus harvesting and vacation coming up, it's all piling up too fast


Remember to breathe and remind yourself that life is really not that bad compared to what it could be.

Remind yourself that you can handle what comes your way if you take it one step at a time. Everything becomes small when you count your blessings.


----------



## CwHall (Jul 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Thank you all. Great reply's.. Ill be back with my full story.
> View attachment 3468673 View attachment 3468674 View attachment 3468675


That looks awesome


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you so much for writing FP. Sorry to hear you are on it. Im starting first doze today at 80mg. 
Crazy when you feel like you loose control of breathing and just getting the right amount of air can seem a hard task.. Fuck me ive been through some shit in my life but love has been the worst.
Thanks again all. You are great peoples!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> good luck hydrogp my wife deals with it and takes meds too man
> 
> put some beans in water tonight and will plant with the full moon.
> 
> ...


Doc, the 31st is the "Blue Moon".
Special time for special plants.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Thank you so much for writing FP. Sorry to hear you are on it. Im starting first doze today at 80mg.
> Crazy when you feel like you loose control of breathing and just getting the right amount of air can seem a hard task.. Fuck me ive been through some shit in my life but love has been the worst.
> Thanks again all. You are great peoples!


80mg is low. You will be fine. If it doesn't help after 3-4 weeks your doctor may increase the dose.

I am on 225 mg. I used to be on 300mg and I went down to 150 before my pregnancy. After that I had a really rough time with my relationship with my husband. I let things go too far with someone I considered my friend. I felt like the biggest slut/heel in the world and then my furnace broke and my car broke and my grow got PM.

I was getting sweats, panic attacks and crying at the drop of a hat. I couldn't tell anyone about it and telling my friend to never touch me again or I WOULD tell was only a small improvement.

Talking it out with my mom and crying a couple days with her got me back on track. Like I said, I made it super clear to the other guy that I would not tolerate any type of sexual advances. I agreed to stop talking shop with him. I prayed about it. I made promises to myself.

As far as the other problems. I kept reminding myself that everything would turn out alright. We would be ok money wise, our patients weren't going to leave, my car was not that important in the grand scheme of things.

I spoke honestly about my feelings of sadnees in our marriage. How I felt ubwanted and unloved. How I needed more sexually and emotionally from him to stop these feelings. I told him that my love would grow weaker and I couldn't be happy with someone who didn't care about my feelings.

He quickly began to change. I felt even worse that I hadn't been able to tell him this clearly enough in the past.

I am getting off subject...

My point is, if I hadn't been on meds I would have been much worse and talking and crying with my mom a couple times made a huge difference.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2015)

Love can be a huge pain when there isnt respect or someone constantly breaks your heart.

Remind yourself that everyone deserves love. Everyone can change if they are willing.

Most parents are going to love you unconditionally and want to advise you and support you during hard times. Don't be afraid to break down and let it out. Holding it in is worse.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> ... I prayed about it. ....


This is something I didn't mention earlier. Talking with the universe, praying to god, communing with the earth, whatever you want to call it, or whatever higher power is your thing.... be in contact with it. It helps me a lot in tough times. It's like I remember that there is something bigger than myself.

Really nice posts FP.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

I am bigger than you haha!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everybody i'm looking for some advice asap!

I was just staring at my organic soil for a few moments and I realized...its moving.

I know thats the point of organic soil, to have it literally be living, but i'm a bit uncomfortable with a few of the things I saw. There are 3 notable things.

1. Tiny fungal gnat looking dudes that wouldn't fly away when my fingers got close to them.
-No idea what these guys are, either gnats possibly (which i'm hardly worried about) or maybe root aphids?
2. Tiny worm like dudes, very very small but I could see 1-2 of them kinda "grooving" in the handful of soil I picked up
-Either large nematodes or some type of larva, they looked rather skinny and slender though so I don't think they are larva
3. VERY SMALL white bugs crawling all around. These are by far the most abundant.
-Not sure what these are. I have a feeling they could possibly be beneficial or they could be a HUGE pest problem waiting to happen.

My plants look healthy as heck, my soil has a ton of bacteria in it and i'm feeding them a compost tea i've been brewing up tomorrow; its getting seriously foamy. I use Oregonism which has several bacillus strains and I have a "Safer" product which contains a few Bacillus Thuringiensis species as well.

Thoughts? Sorry these little mofos are way too small to take pics of. I would say maybe 1-2% of leaves have MINOR issues, which is almost a white curling on the sides which could be from a few environmental factors or maybe from these little bug mofos.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well I finally got the 3x3 tent up and running. Rude Dog clones.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2015)

This gal act like she is just free to grow.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2015)

Der you go old man, I like the leds.


Gemu, sounds like allot of bugs, I prob wouldn't risk it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> This gal act like she is just free to grow.....
> View attachment 3469047



Sure enough G she looks quite happy


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2015)

After announcing 120,000 sq.ft. med grow facility going in to our area the local
community college announced they will be offering a course in growing MMJ and lab
techniques. Needless to say the enrollment quota was filled in less than an hour.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

Artistic photo:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Artistic photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that Mo, def. sat. dom.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold Landrace crossed with TGA Jilly Bean.

This is her without the artistic contrast:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2015)

I think I prefer the original shot


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

Here is the side view:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here is the side view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful plant.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Der you go old man, I like the leds.
> 
> 
> Gemu, sounds like allot of bugs, I prob wouldn't risk it.


Easier to keep a 3x3 cool with led. I'm lazy.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Doc, the 31st is the "Blue Moon".
> Special time for special plants.


A second full in the month? Awesome. Thanks for sharing.

JD

P.S. It was heart-warming to read of all the support that Hydro got, 
and all the more that he is on the mend.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2015)

Javadog said:


> A second full in the month? Awesome. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> JD
> 
> ...


We are all brothers, I talk more here than I do with my own family
strange as it sounds.
I don't always agree, but everybody here has my respect.
You guys and ladies are the best bunch of freaks I know.
When my wife had surgery a while back I was so scared I couldn't sleep but
there was always a brother here to talk with and I appreciated it believe me 
I would have gone nuts without the 600 having my back.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 30, 2015)

Ive felt pretty shitty about posting here since the last time all hell broke loose.. I mean because of all the great responses and advices. And yet i still try to forgive and forget. I cant say why.. But it made me feel like a looser. I knew it was no good. And here 6months later its Deja vú all over again..
Imagine lying in the bed unable to sleep with a fire burning in the stomach that only gets worse as you think about looking at the girlfriends phone. For a long time i did not look at her things and tried to just make her be truthful about the things she do. But then she started seeing a photgrapher and getting a bunch of pictures taken.. Again it went on with the phone non-stop texting and hiding it under the madras when we sleep. I thought she was doing things with the photographer and one night i took her phone. Went into mail and then onto phone records when i saw she had been talking to the affair she had last year.. 
Called him up to get some truth.. Told me she had said to him just last night that she was single and game.. I exploded and kicked her out a few days.
Sadly there is this house.. Not a great time.. Quick sale should leave a 20000$ debt each.. 
Cant remember if i told you about my dog either but bad shit comes in pack.. Ontop of this my dog started being strange like just starring in mid air, looking uncomfortable.. Took him to the doc and he collapsed a few times, his heart is all fucked up. He is on 3 different heart medication and something to pull water from the lunges.. Could pass on any day most likely within a year or 2.. Dont seem to be in pain or bothered after the medication..
Phew.. 
You guys are awesome and i hope to be back fulltime when i find a place of my own.. 
Back to harvest.. Stay great!


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2015)

Dam Hydro, bad luck sure hits in multiples in life. You'll get through it and in a year or so you'll wonder what all the fuss what about.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Ive felt pretty shitty about posting here since the last time all hell broke loose.. I mean because of all the great responses and advices. And yet i still try to forgive and forget. I cant say why.. But it made me feel like a looser. I knew it was no good. And here 6months later its Deja vú all over again..
> Imagine lying in the bed unable to sleep with a fire burning in the stomach that only gets worse as you think about looking at the girlfriends phone. For a long time i did not look at her things and tried to just make her be truthful about the things she do. But then she started seeing a photgrapher and getting a bunch of pictures taken.. Again it went on with the phone non-stop texting and hiding it under the madras when we sleep. I thought she was doing things with the photographer and one night i took her phone. Went into mail and then onto phone records when i saw she had been talking to the affair she had last year..
> Called him up to get some truth.. Told me she had said to him just last night that she was single and game.. I exploded and kicked her out a few days.
> Sadly there is this house.. Not a great time.. Quick sale should leave a 20000$ debt each..
> ...


My aunt had a divorce and she just had to pay half to my uncle of the houses worth I think.

You could always take on a roommate or two for a year or two.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2015)

relationships are built on faith and trust and when one is betrayed you feel lost, wondering what you did to cause it......but have faith in yourself. You can find another love, you just have to look for it.


cof


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn hydro that's rough mate you'd be better off in debt than with someone who treats you like dirt....all the best man...why dont you just kick her out and fill the gaff with with Mary Jane she'll always be faithful mate might get you in a bit of shit now and again but she's there when we need her


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2015)

New Mom's enjoying some Dutch sun at last ffs thought the Government had sold it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

I had it up to here with lying stuck-up fishies here in SoCal. I decided I would live a celibate life. Then I met the perfect woman (but she was engaged!). Her fiance was Swiss. Then she found out he was engaged to another woman in Switzerland. He thought she would be OK with that! She is not that kind of woman. I have been thankful for his fuckup ever since.

Do not compromise when it comes to matters of the heart.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2015)

whoop whopppppp


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 30, 2015)

will the real sixers please stand up! please stand up, please standup!


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 30, 2015)

600 all the way man. i'm close to dialing 2 lbs offa each 600, 1.5 is no problem anymore. i know i can!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello 600,

Hope all is well. Supposed to be 105 today...the greenhouse is already in the 100s! The big ladies are quite big now...most have hit the 7.5' trellis, and 5 of them have cleared it by a foot, and are equally wide. Getting hard to walk in there thats for damn sure! Everything's flowering now though, on track for an awesome harvest.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2015)

DST said:


> New Mom's enjoying some Dutch sun at last ffs thought the Government had sold it.
> View attachment 3469534


It was part of their austerity program and was rented. She looks happy stretching her wings.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hello 600,
> 
> Hope all is well. Supposed to be 105 today...the greenhouse is already in the 100s! The big ladies are quite big now...most have hit the 7.5' trellis, and 5 of them have cleared it by a foot, and are equally wide. Getting hard to walk in there thats for damn sure! Everything's flowering now though, on track for an awesome harvest.
> 
> ...


Damn papa I was complaining about 90's here, I'll shut up.
Humidity has me by the short hairs tho.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 30, 2015)

yea its real low here...this is very unsual oregon weather thats for sure. Humidity outside has been in the low 30s, hot and dry. My county is in a drought status to, so hope theres no wild fires.

Heres some happier thoughts!

Cheese surprise


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Happy thoughts:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2015)

We're out of the rented button Ben tomorrow so we left the chop to the last minute. Just removed fans, bagged up, couple of cycle trips and jobs a good un.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice outdoories mo look super.healthy mate...any of you lot have much fun with rosin? I can't seem to get the shit off my greaseproof paper lol I just end up.smearing it all over the shop...got 1 dab off about 2g lol and it tasted a bit how the buds smell after they've been raped of all it goodness, think I'll stuck to bho and bubble hash


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Sounds like me when I tried making dry ice hash. The whole room was covered in sticky powder!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Lol yeh that dry ice hash looks a bit messy looks fun tho


----------



## past times (Jul 30, 2015)

just harvested a purple ryder (Mazaar x lowryder). It has a tiny bit more drying to do but it fills a 1 gallon glass jar  And it was the small auto...although way better looking. I have a monster still in the closet. it is a random short stuff seed auto plant. I started it first to test autos then decided to start an actual seed i bought with it. Super pumped. I just started 2 Dr. feelgood seeds in my little veg closet and will also do 2 Mi5's as soon as I cut down the Short stuff monster.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2015)

Hydro, when it gets good, and I have every hope that it will,
it will be better for you than for most because you will know to
appreciate it properly. Keep your eyes open and your head up.

(this comes from a big self-questioning softy....but it is still true ;0)

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2015)

past times said:


> just harvested a purple ryder (Mazaar x lowryder). It has a tiny bit more drying to do but it fills a 1 gallon glass jar  And it was the small auto...although way better looking. I have a monster still in the closet. it is a random short stuff seed auto plant. I started it first to test autos then decided to start an actual seed i bought with it. Super pumped. I just started 2 Dr. feelgood seeds in my little veg closet and will also do 2 Mi5's as soon as I cut down the Short stuff monster. View attachment 3469813View attachment 3469814 View attachment 3469815 View attachment 3469816


past times, what the heck are you feeding them girls. That's some meaty, beefy, big
and bouncy.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 30, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> 600 all the way man. i'm close to dialing 2 lbs offa each 600, 1.5 is no problem anymore. i know i can!


What strain and method of growing?


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> What strain and method of growing?


I grow in soil that i mix myself. 3 part sunshine pro #4 (basically peat and pearlite), 1 part worm casting, 1 part coco. amended with rock dust, dolomite lime for a general all purpose. Veg with 400w MH digital. 2 600w HPS digital in flower running staggered harvests. when i go into flower (transplant 1-2 weeks before) I put a potassium charge and some bone biochar by Organically Done (just 1/2-1 tsp of each mixed into the bottom half layer of the new container and then topdress the other 1/2-1 tsp at week 3 of the K charge). Right now for feed I'm using some age old organics bloom (i was on the whole age old line but have changed to whatever Organically Done brand products I can and will be dumping the bloom soon), Org. Done Kelp and Humic. Gen. Organics MgCl for suppliment (will be dumping this too). I also use the plant success sol. myco. Earth Juice Ph up and down when necessary. RO water now but was on tap until recently. Have been using 5 gal containers (they're actually 4 gal when you put the next to a 5 gal bucket) in flower coming from usually a 3/4gal in veg. no need to have 7 gal containers when flipping plants in 6-8wks from clone, waste of resources. been there done that, they don't dry fast enough which fucks up the CEC imo; soil stays wet and water is there but plants eat the available food close to the roots and then go without while you wait to water. I like when the pots dry every other or third day so i can water more often and feed less at each water to create more CEC (not to mention helps against buildups because youre watering with run off 2-3 times per week). I also use a watering can for every water application until the roots fill the pots heavily in flower.

I grow in quadrants of 4 with LST methods. I have big hoods to spread the light, hortilux bulbs. Keep the canopy nice and even as possible, and keep the bottoms cleaned out. have no problems getting 6 off each one in the quadrant and when i get them to the size and shape of my liking i think i can do four 1/2 pounders under those large hoods. I am currently growing Black Domino (heavy producer) that was started from seed; Brainwreck, a strain created by an acquaintance of mine of a blueberry and timewreck cross (not sure of what genetics bank) but this stuff is unique; now im working with some 9lb hammer from TGA (jixproof i believe is the geneticist for9lb) which is a little unstable and everyone seems to have that prob with 9lb. the smoke is the bomb though and i've only found about 4 beans in 1/4lb; Got dr. who by TGA and i'm gettin ready to clone and do the first run with the moms (2 diff phenos just hope i get a good one!); Gonna be picking up cheesequake and agent orange in the near future.

I'm actually getting ready to start some ROLS experiments because I believe in growing organically and for me, it's the only acceptable method to grow ORGANICALLY. I'm tired of mixing soil, buying bails of peat moss and causing damage to the environment by stripping the earth of its resources. These companies that sell us nutes in bottles are making billions and they basically all sell the same bullshit (that's capitalism). Here i though age old organics was actually organic... just like fox farm... salt cut organic nutrients. sure some of the product is organic, but there chem salts in those products as well. I'm trying to get all OMRI approved fert for now until i get into the ROLS (at least OMRI is at least a standard to hold up to. but not all OMRI may be up to my standard!). but for real, i'm tired of having to Ph water, ph soil, mix nutes every time, change soil every run, buy this, buy that, blah blah blah blah blah. IM DONE. I'm going to make 5x5 soil beds for each 600w HPS and feed my biolife and bugs (so easy), which will feed my soil, which will feed my plants. I'll still grow in containers for veg and transplant the healthy plants into the soil bed for flower. Teas for feeds, lots of Aloe and all that good stuff. Sorry went on a rant there.

that is all for now... it's already too long of a post haha. i'm just focused on dialing in my grow right now and i'm getting closer every time. been at this for 5-6 years now but i've never been as serious as i am the past 6 months. People think they just get a good cut and get good dank bud.... WRONG. it takes time and effort and lot of it to get the best of the best out of this plant.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice rant  I like organic too but still playing with hydro for indoor growing. It's actually easier than dirt, at least for me. All I do is mix one res that lasts 5 weeks, pH 3 times a month (30 seconds for each time I add pH down and about 5 minutes to mix a fresh res every month or so) and let them grow, I keep it real simple and am watching the plants rather than working most of the time lol  but I am transitioning some plants back to organic slowly. Organic growing is great. Definitely appreciate your concern with the environment, that's why I use hydroton because I can reuse it forever if needed. And I can conserve much more water than growing in soil when I grow with hydro, I can feed 17 plants with about 8 gallons of water ever 3 days, that's huge for me, that's a major issue for me living in cali, it's too damn dry here  

Good luck with your venture into rols, that's what I'd like to try sometime soon, seems like a great way to grow


----------



## Yekke (Jul 31, 2015)

Golden Diesel F3 #15. Super soil - water only for the whole cycle. KISS.


----------



## past times (Jul 31, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> past times, what the heck are you feeding them girls. That's some meaty, beefy, big
> and bouncy.


Thanks man. Yeah I am stoked for the plant I cut down. It is dry now and in a couple bottles curing. When I consolidate to one jar I will post a pic. Best harvest for me in a while. it is 5 gallon drip with air stone in bucket. Fed general Hydropontics Flora series, with some cal/mag, diamond nectar, and a humbolt county line of bloom booster toward the end of flower. first plant was 10 weeks and a couple days. this plant is at almost 12 weeks now (Both autos).  I have sampled the mmazaar. MMMMMMM Goooooooood This pic is from the 21st. Few days before the one no the left came down...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

past times said:


> Thanks man. Yeah I am stoked for the plant I cut down. It is dry now and in a couple bottles curing. When I consolidate to one jar I will post a pic. Best harvest for me in a while. it is 5 gallon drip with air stone in bucket. Fed general Hydropontics Flora series, with some cal/mag, diamond nectar, and a humbolt county line of bloom booster toward the end of flower. first plant was 10 weeks and a couple days. this plant is at almost 12 weeks now (Both autos).  I have sampled the mmazaar. MMMMMMM Goooooooood This pic is from the 21st. Few days before the one no the left came down...View attachment 3470184



Lookin good! never had a big chunker like the one on the right, but the one on the left is pretty standard bud size for me, but i pretty much never let one cola dominate the hot spot like that. Impressive to see though  I'd like to know what the big cola weighs when it drys! HUGE!


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice rant  I like organic too but still playing with hydro for indoor growing. It's actually easier than dirt, at least for me. All I do is mix one res that lasts 5 weeks, pH 3 times a month (30 seconds for each time I add pH down and about 5 minutes to mix a fresh res every month or so) and let them grow, I keep it real simple and am watching the plants rather than working most of the time lol  but I am transitioning some plants back to organic slowly. Organic growing is great. Definitely appreciate your concern with the environment, that's why I use hydroton because I can reuse it forever if needed. And I can conserve much more water than growing in soil when I grow with hydro, I can feed 17 plants with about 8 gallons of water ever 3 days, that's huge for me, that's a major issue for me living in cali, it's too damn dry here
> 
> Good luck with your venture into rols, that's what I'd like to try sometime soon, seems like a great way to grow


the great thing about the ROLS is that I will be consuming a lot less water beause you don't need to have 25% run off every water... the idea is to not have run off, so less wasted water. what goes in the soil goes to the plant! Right now i'm watering about 1.5-2gal per plant when they need it... so 8 in flower = 16 gal every 2-3 days!! ouch! Alpha, the beautiful thing about doing the ROLS is it actually makes growing easier kinda like the hydro systems (when done right  ) plain water, make some teas once in a while. feed the buggies and microbes... harvest! also have heard people do a foliar aloe spray once or twice a week. you know you can clone with aloe plants right? no more cloning gels! woo! Im going to be sourcing as much stuff as i can for the rols. make my own compost, and i'd like to have my own worm farm as well. in the past couple years i've changed my ways and i'm trying to just become a more sustainable person in all aspects of life. i have 5 really nice 3x8 garden beds that i build from an old deck that we had and never used on the house. cost me pretty much nothing and the deck was taking up the best garden space in this stupid little city lot of a yard. CANT WAIT TO MOVE!


----------



## ShLUbY (Jul 31, 2015)

here are the 2 brainwreck im taking down today. I can fit 4 of these ladies under one 600. i realized i shoulda took the pics before i started to untie them. that is a 1/2 gallon (2qt) mason jar in the pic for reference and there are multiple that you can not see that are sized like that cause they're falling all over  these are 81 days today. i'll try and get some better pics of the harvest when i find my actual camera and not this iphone 4 shitty camera, the flash sucks, sorry about that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2015)

All kinds of dry lightning yesterday and surrounded by smoke this morning, fingers crossed


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2015)

Stay safe....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

I always worry for the mountain people this time of the year. So many idiots tossing cigarettes out of their windows. I was driving in Malibu canyon and saw a car with New York plates toss a cig into tinder dry brush. I pulled over and squirted drinking water on the cig and brush.

I am sure he didn't understand the significance of what he did seeing as how he wasn't from here. Still, it makes me so angry! He could have caused so much damage.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2015)

Heard that Mo!

My boss is a space cadet, he expects me to stick around and fight fires lol if shit hits the fan I'm getting the hell out.

But yeah super super dry out here and 300+ lightning strikes in my area yesterday. There're several fires not too far from me.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 31, 2015)

yea i can see the smoke from the fires from the county south of me...its fucking brutally hot and dry here. I cant believe how much rampant stupidity is out in the world theses days.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

If you need a break you can always come down and visit Disneyland


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

Now that we have vapes they should just outlaw cigs.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2015)

nicotine is so addictive that quitting is difficult and for long time smokers the ecigs aren't as satisfying.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

I have gotten two heavy smokers to quit cigarettes by using vapes. It lets you wean down on the amount of nicotine, stop breathing CO, stop breathing ???, stop breathing tar, and it keeps you and everything you touch from smelling like an ashtray!

Nicotine is actually good for you - it is essential in skin health.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2015)

I wonder how long it will be until they discover something about the ecigs? or not.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2015)

That explains my wonderful skin  I've cut back and the cigs I do smoke are additive free 100% tobacco and organic,,, if that matters lol 
I know all the other chemicals added to cigs are prob just as if not more addictive than the nicotine itself.


Next ridge over from mine-


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2015)

Eeeeck. Stay safe bru.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2015)

DST said:


> I wonder how long it will be until they discover something about the ecigs? or not.


I feel like it's the 50s all over again,,, "I'm a doctor and I smoke camel cigarets." 
I'm willing to bet ecigs have a dark sinister side.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2015)

We're all dying anyway lad, lol. It's like most things, it's the people who have an ecig in their face every second of the day that will be the victims of whatever terrible thing it is, just like if you go over the score with anything, too much cake, much too fattio! Heart attackio! STOP EATING SO MUCH FUKKING CAKE THEN, ffs Stoopid.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll have my cake and eat it to thank you very much  gotta enjoy life while it lasts


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2015)

Absolutely. Everything in the right (or is that large) amounts, and a few things in excess from time to time, lol.Right I am off to bed before I offend anyone else. When you go to bed, whodat take a bucket of water or something with you, ffs, looks scary out there.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2015)

DST said:


> Absolutely. Everything in the right (or is that large) amounts, and a few things in excess from time to time, lol.Right I am off to bed before I offend anyone else. When you go to bed, whodat take a bucket of water or something with you, ffs, looks scary out there.


the heck with the water. I'd go to bed with my clothes on with the car keys in my pocket and have the dogs nearby for an alarm system. 
some early reports on ecigs show an increased level of some nasty compounds.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/28/sport/ashes-england-australia-cannabis-edgbaston-lamps/index.html
lmao

Edit: Also as far as cigs go. I was a pack a day guy for about a year and a half. I still smoke maybe 3-8 cigs a week, at parties or social gatherings. I used to have an ecig but I was going through like 4-5 packs of cigs worth of nicotine per day.

I stopped smoking so many cigs cuz it just made me feel crappy. I still let myself bum a few a week but i cannot let myself buy a pack

That being said I also went from a lot of drug use down to pretty much just beer, with a few cigs and a little weed XD

I grew a bunch of shrooms, i probably won't end up eating any. *If I do eat a few of the shrooms I have a few mutants that look like boobs, i'll eat those ones *


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2015)

Those vape ecig shops and businesses are opening up all over the place here. It's all going to go tits up. 

And true cof....I think I'd probably just drive somewhere safer lol.

Got a day of shopping for the new nest today....will involve Ikea ffs boo.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> That explains my wonderful skin  I've cut back and the cigs I do smoke are additive free 100% tobacco and organic,,, if that matters lol
> I know all the other chemicals added to cigs are prob just as if not more addictive than the nicotine itself.
> 
> 
> ...


dang man! hopefully the firecrew gets it handled.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2015)

Ha building an ikea set is the ultimate relationship test lol


Now that it's dark I can see flames on the ridge over. I got my folder with important papers and such ready, realizing I live a fairly simple existence 

Oh documents and my baggies of beans is about it, can't forget the girlfriend and k9 too 


Night folks


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2015)

do you have to evacuate? Got the sprinklers running? dang man, wishing good vibes


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> do you have to evacuate? Got the sprinklers running? dang man, wishing good vibes


No sprinklers but I'm supposed to irrigate the vineyards tomorrow morning if that helps.
Thanks for the thoughts folks.


CAL FIRE Humboldt - Del Norte Unit
205 acres 20% contained
71 lightning fires
Date Started: 2015-07-30 16:02:00
Last Updated: 2015-07-31 17:20:00


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I hope the redwoods are safe.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

Be safe around those fires dudes. No fires here but there is one about an hour and 1/2 away. Dryer than a fart in church out here! 

I'm noticing I'm pretty addicted to my ecig. I use about 6ml of juice a day @ 18mg nicotine. Not sure what's the lesser of two evils, cigarettes or ecig. I'm over two years clean from cigarettes fwiw

It took me what feels like 20 minutes to write this so I gotta go to bed, blue lemon Thai is a heavy hitter 

Glue


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> No sprinklers but I'm supposed to irrigate the vineyards tomorrow morning if that helps.
> Thanks for the thoughts folks.
> 
> 
> ...


Best vibes for you and No. Cal.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2015)

hey guys,

Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!

Anyway,

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!
> 
> ...


I have the same malady papa right now I'm growing some Ceres White Indica it was highly recommended
for pain and insomnia relief. I will be sure to let you know how it works out. I just started flowering them.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 1, 2015)

Gotta love it when people you bend over backwards to help assault you and rob you. This shit was like my fucking brother, and when my back was turned he tackled me and assaulted me. two days later while i was at work he robbed me.

He took everything fungi related I had, left me with everything else.

Class A shitbag.


But yeah i'm really pissed about this, i'm only down like $600 so its really not a big deal, but i'm worried about what he knows.

/:

whatever i got everything but herb out of my house, don't even have any real buds going on. Plants are like day 4 flower


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!
> 
> ...


I'd say let a indica Dom plant go past its harvest window to get some thc transformed into cbn. Also, age the buds for a while. I smoke stuff from 3 harvests back and it's potent as in more sedating. 

What you want to look for is a relaxing strain, not so much a strain that just makes you pass out (not sure if there is such a strain). Low thc, high cbn. Possibly some cbd in there, cured, aged and indica. That'll fix ya right up in the sleep department. Good luck Payne


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!
> 
> ...


One more recommendation papa, SW5 gets my vote for best relaxing weed that I've had in many years.
It won't KO you but maybe you just need to get properly relaxed.
Another thing is to smoke less during the day if possible. You could just be in overload mode.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/28/sport/ashes-england-australia-cannabis-edgbaston-lamps/index.html


This must have been why they smashed them so hard this test. 

Thought I was seeing things when someone referenced the Ashes on the 600. It's like the universe has come full circle or something lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2015)

They never heard of CMH? Plasma? LED?  


From the vineyard this morning, 900 acres now and 5% contained


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2015)

What is 900 acre 5% contained? Does that mean 95% is out of control? Ffs lad get the fuk out of dodge lol. Or are you like the dudes in the horror films...."hey honey. Theres blood dripping down the walls" ....."oh don't worry dear, let's have some coco and go to bed!!!" No run as fast as you can out of the house mofos
.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2015)

900 acres is about 365 hectares, I guess 95% is not under control.

It cleared up today with the wind blowing away from us, but it's still spreading. 

DST, I come from a place where "hurricane parties" are a real thing, pretty dumb I know.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2015)

Hurricane parties....sounds like you would have a right blow out....Boom boom.

Time for bed zebedee said.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2015)

DST said:


> Hurricane parties....sounds like you would have a right blow out....Boom boom.
> 
> Time for bed zebedee said.


Blow out is right D, though the next day with a killer hangover an no power is not so much fun, good excuse to BBQ and drink more 

Sleep tight dst clan


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Gotta love it when people you bend over backwards to help assault you and rob you. This shit was like my fucking brother, and when my back was turned he tackled me and assaulted me. two days later while i was at work he robbed me.
> 
> He took everything fungi related I had, left me with everything else.
> 
> ...


Dude wow wtf. This pains me to read bro. Karma is a bitch! I hope he gets his soon, keep your head up dude, I always say 2 good friends are better than 100 asshole friends


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 1, 2015)

My repair work held up great. Nothing you can't fix with tape! It was pretty much broke in half and came out to be a honker of a nugget lol


----------



## herbganji (Aug 1, 2015)

Just over 6 weeks. Sexy camera shots.

Yummy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

That sucks bro! Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend

Greenhouse is waiting on plastic. It has been bumped back to the 8th for delivery so we will see

Cherry pie leaf

Back to what I am good with soil

Rum bayou baby


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

You swamp boys are not to familiar with fires. Be careful - they will bite your ass when you least expect it. We are just beginning fire season. I hope the El Nino rain comes early.

Seriously - be super vigilant!

Prayin' for ya who!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2015)

shitty camra .. this what im smoking on..not bad weedits alright. but could be better.. camera makes it look like boo boo.. it was 270$ too much... from a friendsdealer ..since my homie been bullshitting so I settled for this. he never answers the phone when I really need him! shieet!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Congrats Cinders, and to the good lady as well. We'll have one a couple of months apart I guess then.
> 
> Have fun swimmin' wit the women.....


WOW that's great new's all round homey! Not got any date's yet, i'll let you know mate and congrat's yourself's, that lad of yours is almost as big as our 4 year old lol. Its all good


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 2, 2015)

Super easy decent returns and you can still cook with the left overs.[/QUOTE]


Ive saw a couple vid's on the Rosin tech. Not really got the bud to be squishing lol, but I was thinking, im going to try putting the screen back onto my grinder and let it fill up and press it like bubble or dry sift. The whole dry sifting seem's like too much work for very little return. Look's the bomb, but 3-4 gram from 50 I cant do haha, deff. want to make something nice but I gave out my bag's and they were never returned.
we'll see 

Well all but 2 of my plant's out the last 5 have went crazy purple! This whole crop came from mixed seed out my stasche and I stupidly didn't mark them until I forgot what was what!!! Iknow between a few strain's just not which one is which 

Wish I had the space to do these in bigger pot's and more than a single 400 hps


can't believe I had these pip's sitting in a tin !!!!! I took a couple of snip's from every plant I done this run and gave them all to a good friend for safe keeping. Ive had snip's back from him up to 2-3 year's later!!! Cant wait to try them out for smoke, this is obviously the est part of growing, I almost feel like @DST the coffee shop menu lol ( no quite )


Think this might be the Blue Pitt x Cheese


Alphaphase~~ That Nug look's like my Dog, still got her to come with a Sweet Stomper, she's looking very pale/starved from getting flushed far too early, still going to be prob. the best of all !!!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 2, 2015)

Damn Dr. That greenhouse is gonna be full!
A few shots while the weather behaves


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2015)

Missed I few days but yes I am still kicking, can't wait to start harvest tomoz, 
2 critical + and 2 strawberry blue are getting it.

Here a pic of 1 critical I pulled out while give the others that staying up a.few days longer another water 

Also thinking of this next in my 8x4 with 9 or 12 
plants..... 
For sum reason screen shots on my phone won't upload it's the nft MD100

Any pros or cons before I do lads got a month 2 decide while I have a little break


----------



## herbganji (Aug 2, 2015)

My naked lady 

Yummy


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!
> 
> ...


Herijauna all the way. I found it quite a bland indica weed. Nothing amazing.....BUT FUK ME. SMOKE A JOINT AND THE NEXT THING YOU KNOW IT'S MORNING.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2015)

herbganji said:


> My naked lady
> 
> Yummy


Very happy shexyness 

It was the turn of cANAL Pride to take over Amsterdam. Previously known as Gay Pride until the PC brigade got their hands on it...or it may have another story I am not 100% but will do a bit of research.
Anyway, lots of happy people who like other happy people running around, drunk, dressed inappropriately and generally doing the Amsterdam Canal Boat Dance.....this is a simple dance than mainly involves moving your head about erratically and pumping one hand in the air. You can't really move your legs as they generally pack about a million happy people onto a boat that usually holds about 10. Needless to say the place looks like a shit hole today and the cleaners are getting some good Sunday double time out of it....so at least some of the happiness is passed on.
Gemu Grows. Sorry to hear about this douche nozzle friend of yours. Swift kicking required?


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2015)

One thing I did notice. The police signs all said Gay Pride.....not cANAL mmmmmn?


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Dude wow wtf. This pains me to read bro. Karma is a bitch! I hope he gets his soon, keep your head up dude, I always say 2 good friends are better than 100 asshole friends


Yeah the whole thing just makes me sad /:

i've known the dude for like over 10 years, i was helping him with a shitload of stuff, and then he does this to me.

Karma will have its way. He'll end up in jail i'm sure some day, maybe i'll even play a hand in that one. I'm the last person in the world to be a narc of any sort, but somebody assaulting me in my own house and two days later breaking in and robbing me is bullshit.

Unless karma has its way i'll find some way to get revenge. I chose to not fight back even while he was assaulting me; i regret that. I should have stood my ground.






He stole my fucking boob mushrooms


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2015)

HydroGP I hope your feeling better! Your garden looks absolutely AMAZING! and your lawn is so nice and green. I love the way your fan leaves are pointing up to the sun like that, they look so happy!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2015)

the first left is white funk X grape god revege one on the right is same thing no reveg tho.. 2nd photo by the bricks are extrema crosses of somesort I think, lost track.. last photo on the left extrema crosses again I think and on the right is my good ol homemade bagseed cross (M1(bagseedXbagseed I did like 6 or 7 years ago first grow) times boom mother fucker (c4 X caseyband) witch ihad two seeds of left and one came out male and one female so I got to make f2's so it lives on! and its a revege.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 2, 2015)

there me c99 x extrema on the very very bottom hidin out and the other scragly thing is jalepino reveg lol


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Damn Dr. That greenhouse is gonna be full!
> A few shots while the weather behaves
> View attachment 3471432 View attachment 3471433 View attachment 3471434 View attachment 3471435


Hydro, are those girls Dark Devil's? They're sweet praying to the great 600.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2015)

Weed and chicken


----------



## herbganji (Aug 2, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Weed and chicken
> 
> View attachment 3471812 View attachment 3471813


Fucking beautiful, and jelly haha

Yummy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Herijauna all the way. I found it quite a bland indica weed. Nothing amazing.....BUT FUK ME. SMOKE A JOINT AND THE NEXT THING YOU KNOW IT'S MORNING.


@papapayne i have some heri seeds and exstrema x heri females and banana wonder x heri coming up. The franks gift might do the trick too then.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Cooking up some chicken and pineapple sausage:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2015)

Now I'm hungry lol. I just had my first pineapple sausages the other day, so good!! 

Does anyone know if this is gonna mess up anything? Like, root particles are OK, but this seems a little excessive and some roots on the outside are brown, I don't like the look of it :/ can that brown crap spread to the inside of the pot? Should I rip them off? 
 

I'm one week into flower with the gdp, hopefully these rampant roots don't screw anything up


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2015)

Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie GGG tester at just over 5 weeks 12/12


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2015)

Roots are fine. It makes them spread out more in the pot. Plants look healthy!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Now I'm hungry lol. I just had my first pineapple sausages the other day, so good!!
> 
> Does anyone know if this is gonna mess up anything? Like, root particles are OK, but this seems a little excessive and some roots on the outside are brown, I don't like the look of it :/ can that brown crap spread to the inside of the pot? Should I rip them off?
> View attachment 3472042
> ...


They are going to be real big plants! they should normally air prune themselves but yours are maybe
a hair too moist don't fix what isn't broke.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie GGG tester at just over 5 weeks 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3472046 View attachment 3472047 View attachment 3472048 View attachment 3472049 View attachment 3472050 View attachment 3472051 View attachment 3472052 View attachment 3472054 View attachment 3472055 View attachment 3472056


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## budolskie (Aug 3, 2015)

Strawberry blue 

Get sum pics of the others once I get space as this is all I can get in my ft space haha


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice gotta love the max fan they move so much air good pick also girls are looking great 


Flaming Pie said:


> Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie GGG tester at just over 5 weeks 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3472046 View attachment 3472047 View attachment 3472048 View attachment 3472049 View attachment 3472050 View attachment 3472051 View attachment 3472052 View attachment 3472054 View attachment 3472055 View attachment 3472056


----------



## heyguys (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is my random bag seed plant at 40 days in. Supposedly it was Mango, the buds were freakin huge and dense. I found this one seed in an ounce and it was the best looking seed I had seen. This is with a 35 day veg, in 2 gallon pots, running Cyco coco pearl and botanicare kind nutrients and additives. DTW drip setup feeding 6 times per day.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 3, 2015)

love seeing the 600 going! hope all is well with everything!

The greenhouse is awesome this am. Nice and brisk, and the plants always seem so special when waking up to the sunrise. the biggest 6 have hit the 7 foot trellis. all 12 plants are flowering though 

Anyway,

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2015)

Trunk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Trunk
> 
> View attachment 3472280


Damn it! You got to stop feeding that thing roids bro


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2015)

Nothing better than growing outside!!!


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Trunk
> 
> View attachment 3472280



that thing could make a nice coat rack when you are done with it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nothing better than growing outside!!!


That is right!

Next spring crop


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 3, 2015)

Hippybeater swelling up..


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks like a winner..


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 3, 2015)

ya know... They dont just GIVE blue ribbons away man.  PBR for the win! LOL! Its definitely a family favorite on the my wife's side.. Got me drinking it too.. LOL!

Awesome outdoor. Love the tree trunk



whodatnation said:


> Trunk
> 
> View attachment 3472280


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Nice gotta love the max fan they move so much air good pick also girls are looking great


They are pretty quiet too. I cant hear shit next to a no name 4 in her in my veg tent.

I'm gonna buy another one for that tent. I can hear the damn gfour incher upstairs and through the door.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

Having fun today


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Having fun today
> View attachment 3472504


That's what I'm talking about right there, always wanted a mini split!

Now just seal the room up and rock some co2, you'll be cooking with crisco then!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> That's what I'm talking about right there, always wanted a mini split!
> 
> Now just seal the room up and rock some co2, you'll be cooking with crisco then!


Yea man. Next year I want outdoor plants like yours 

I have 6 ?p x mvk up and growing. I also kept the nibriu and berry bubbles and will be flowering them in a SCOG bent over. Have the males dumping pollen now for the f2s

Made a computer desk today too


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Trunk
> 
> View attachment 3472280


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't say I made any ?p x mvk, something got mixed up! Start them plants early and keep them healthy, I want much bigger plants next year!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Can't say I made any ?p x mvk, something got mixed up! Start them plants early and keep them healthy, I want much bigger plants next year!


?p x bk you said was a mvk with big flowers right?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2015)

Haha yep you got it  I forgot about those, never did grow any out FYI would love to see what may come of them.

The beans labeled MVK are a mix of fathers and one MVK mother, she had a wonderful lemon lime thing going on, nice and potent too.

I used one MVK male (big clusters) on the ?p mother. I just named him BK, small name for my small brain 

?p x BK doesn't have a name as of yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2015)

Here are some MVK flowers, from seed, not super lemon lime like her mother, got a hazy'ish character I guess. I enjoyed it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Haha yep you got it  I forgot about those, never did grow any out FYI would love to see what may come of them.
> 
> The beans labeled MVK are a mix of fathers and one MVK mother, she had a wonderful lemon lime thing going on, nice and potent too.
> 
> ...


i was thinking of Bear Creek Kush if that works for you. kind of a tribute to were i picked them up


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Having fun today
> View attachment 3472504


@jigfresh - take note lad!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2015)

what a great desk Dr.D81! I love the rustic look and the simplify of it. your a fantastic carpenter. I bet you could build your own home and it would be amazing!! I wish you lived closer to me, I have so many projects begging for your talents!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

These are my 2 dogs for the next indoor run. Both are already over 5 foot. I have treated them with a fungal spray (real horrible brown stuff from Bayer) as it's been so damp here and now with the added heat it's a recipe for instant mould. I used it before on a grow I had that had just gone into flower and was showing some PM....fuk me I never saw any pm again after using this. I wouldn't spray it on flowers but it seems to do the trick. Leaves a bit of a white residue on the leaves for a while so not so pretty.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2015)

I can let you borrow my sulfur burner DST if you would like to use it.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

Eeesh. I think Mrs D would throw a fit if she saw me taking anymore suspicious looking equipment into my grow lol. Thanks though Ambs. Oh, and more fukkin rain outside ffs.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

Gonnae no do that.....fukkin rain


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

Bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy.nah nah nah nah nah nah.
 
Bored and waiting for windows 10 to be installed on my laptop.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

These Bonnie Lassies need more than a couple snaps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

this video was brought to you by trippyvision films haha bonnie shades cowboy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

Ha ha^^^ tell me bout it, that's a lot went full out colour!! Its got to be something with the set up or feed ???? The Dog and Sweet Stomper have no colour though :-/


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey so I think I have a bunch of winged root aphids. They look kinda like fungal gnats except they are just running around the top of my soil.

How do I kill these mofos? My plants hardly look affected, if at all; realistically my plants look better than they ever have.

I have some Bacillus Thuringiensis and some Spinosad i've used a little bit of so far, but they still seem to be alive and well.. That being said I didnt really expect either of those to clear the problem.

Will Azamax do it?


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

DE and a soul drench maybe? Edit gonna leave it as soul drench because that might actually work haha.

Well, that's Windows 10 successfully uninstalled lol. Firkin piece of shot just screwed up my Outlook.....which is also MS. Even MS told me to go back to my old version lmfao.....well actually I am not because it consumed most of day the cuntZ


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

@DST - Your greenhouse construction looks top notch. Did it come with the flat or did you add it?


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

I added it and paid people to build it. It was not what I call cheap.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

It looks expensive!

I have the same glass on each side of my front door except it is gold colored. I put the pumpkins behind them for Halloween.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

It's toughened glass as well. I was para it would get smashed with the wind and hail we get here.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2015)

It's nice enough to live in.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 4, 2015)

DST said:


> N.b to self. Teach Yin to ride bike (TOMORROW!!!)lol.
> A wee bit Plemon....furk me she's a slow finisher. Pretty though.
> View attachment 3462596


Was up man if you don't need nd telling is plemen the right now or typo


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Was up man if you don't need nd telling is plemen the right now or typo


Sorry Eloyd I am not 100% sure what you mean. The strain is Plemon so no typo.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Sorry Eloyd I am not 100% sure what you mean. The strain is Plemon so no typo.


Sorry it looks like my message had a whole bunch of typos I was asking if that is the real name of the strain because I can't seem to find it on the net...and it looks really tastey lol


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 4, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Sorry it looks like my message had a whole bunch of typos I was asking if that is the real name of the strain because I can't seem to find it on the net...and it looks really tastey lol


Where can I pick up this strain


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2015)

It will soon be available from Breeders Boutique

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php

use RIU for a 15% discount


cof


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> It will soon be available from Breeders Boutique
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
> 
> ...


Thank u for that info bro stay green


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2015)

mini split is finished and running

After the males finish there thing it will be on to the last coco run. will be Berrybubble and Nibriu with 3200 watts if i can get the cash together for some more lights. Greenhouse poly made it today to so saturday i hope to finish it


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

@GemuGrows from my experience with root aphids....and I battled them for months....they are the devil. If you have winged flyers, you already lost. get some yellow sticky paper, and after catching one, scope it. They have 2 little "mufflers" on their butts. if you have flyers...I would suggest ordering seeds, killing EVERY plant in the house. Even the damn house plants. Bug bomb. wait a week. bug bomb again. wait another week. if you see any more flyers, and you may, they like to pool up in the corners of the room, in the sink, and the toliet. Bleach and clean every wall in the house, and try to remove every body you can. They have eggs in them that can hatch. They are born pregnant, need no mate, and are born sexually mature. they only produce flyers when they have fully colonized the soil. I really hate to say this man, but i tried everything even imidchloyrid systemic and 15 min rests with pots fully emerged in buckets full of neem and imidchloryid. reset with clones from the grow, they stayed around. Get rid of EVERY inch of soil before bug bombing. EVERYTHING needs bleach if its saved. I started a bonfire and burned every inch of soil and plant matter.

Sorry to be the bearer of the bad news.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> mini split is finished and running
> 
> After the males finish there thing it will be on to the last coco run. will be Berrybubble and Nibriu with 3200 watts if i can get the cash together for some more lights. Greenhouse poly made it today to so saturday i hope to finish it


Hey bud, I think Jig might want to speak to you regarding your mini split. How easy did you find fitting it? Did you get someone in? Size of hole did you need etc?
Cheers holmes.
DST


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Sorry it looks like my message had a whole bunch of typos I was asking if that is the real name of the strain because I can't seem to find it on the net...and it looks really tastey lol


No worries. As cof said, it will be coming out on the BB website at some point in the near future.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey bud, I think Jig might want to speak to you regarding your mini split. How easy did you find fitting it? Did you get someone in? Size of hole did you need etc?
> Cheers holmes.
> DST


yea he pm'ed me and its not bad so i would think we can get him through it. i am renting so i took a piece of siding off and drilled two1 1/4 inch so 3.5cm or so holes. they were just big enough to get the lines through. i think it calls for a 3in or 8cm'ish hole up high and i would rather have to hole low where i could not mess any hardy board up.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2015)

Cool Dr. thanks. (well hopefully cool soon, lol).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

speaking of BB, the prices will be going up end of the month so if peeps have been putting off ordering.... now's the time, normal code RIU 15% off will still be offered and like for like freebies for paid for pips too.

Around end of the month, the Fireballs will be out and testers of the Blue Pit BX1 will go out with orders.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well folks it looks like I will become a card carrying member of the MMJ community
in January 2016 according to my Dr. yesterday! 
Now if they would only clear us to grow our own meds I'll be on cloud nine.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

]


GemuGrows said:


> Hey so I think I have a bunch of winged root aphids. They look kinda like fungal gnats except they are just running around the top of my soil.
> 
> How do I kill these mofos? My plants hardly look affected, if at all; realistically my plants look better than they ever have.
> 
> ...


That sucks man. I thought I had them once and after lots of research and talking to people about it, you need Bayer tree and Shrub. It's systemic so you don't want to use it in flower. A few doses of that should knock the numbers way down. And use sticky cards to catch the flyers. Should do the trick (it's not organic and I don't think you can get rid of them using anything organic). I bet ya picked em up from the hydro store, one of the many perks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

Congrats Oldman!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> ]
> 
> That sucks man. I thought I had them once and after lots of research and talking to people about it, you need Bayer tree and Shrub. It's systemic so you don't want to use it in flower. A few doses of that should knock the numbers way down. And use sticky cards to catch the flyers. Should do the trick (it's not organic and I don't think you can get rid of them using anything organic). I bet ya picked em up from the hydro store, one of the many perks



That stuff works but is knarly. lately I have been spraying every other day w hydrogen peroxide 3%. I bet a soil flush with it would kill them all off.. kill off the beneficial too though. plants dont seem to mind the spray. as long as its in the dark.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2015)

notice the resemblance with our favorite seed---aptly named too.

Seen for the first time in 185 years: Mormon church releases photos of 'seer stone' used by religion's founder to decode Egyptian scripts that became Book of Mormon

The Mormon church for the first time is publishing photos of 'the seer stone' (pictured) it believes founder Joseph Smith used to help translate the story that became the basis of the religion. Mormons believe that 185 years ago, Smith found gold plates engraved with writing in ancient Egyptian in upstate New York (top right). They say that God helped him translate the text using the stone and other tools (bottom right), which became known as the Book of Mormon.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> ]
> 
> That sucks man. I thought I had them once and after lots of research and talking to people about it, you need Bayer tree and Shrub. It's systemic so you don't want to use it in flower. A few doses of that should knock the numbers way down. And use sticky cards to catch the flyers. Should do the trick (it's not organic and I don't think you can get rid of them using anything organic). I bet ya picked em up from the hydro store, one of the many perks


the active ingredient of that is imidchloryid....when I had root aphids...it didnt work. i mean, it would kill shit tons of them, but even after maxing out the number of uses, and then getting the "non edible tree Shrub" version (stays in the plant for a year and has a longer half life) they still kept the soil colonized and still stayed high enough numbers to keep pushing new flyers. Maybe I am just the lucky sob that got the super version of root aphids...my experience with them was not one of hope lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> That stuff works but is knarly. lately I have been spraying every other day w hydrogen peroxide 3%. I bet a soil flush with it would kill them all off.. kill off the beneficial too though. plants dont seem to mind the spray. as long as its in the dark.


Two times with hydrogen peroxide will kill em all dead. application 1 week apart. Will kill bacteria and fungi too.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 5, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Dang yo I totally understand.
> 
> I have chronic nausea that has had me in the hospital twice, with another two bouts of extreme flare ups that I greatly would have preferred to go to the hospital for. I've been prescribed Ondansetron https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondansetron and Hydrocodone/apap on both occasions. In these cases I had thrown up so much that my muscles felt like they were being torn apart and I was throwing up decent amounts of blood.
> 
> ...


Wife had chronic nausea for years , finally found a Dr that prescribed Probiotics and a breakfast drink that has helped her for two years. when she went into emergency room after throwing up for three days they suggested that the marijuana usage caused it, she stopped for three months and saw no changes. With a prescription for VSL3# DS and the daily drink she has gained some weight but for the first time in her life she is stomach ache free. Hers was diagnosed as NO bacteria in her system and seems to be better today.

I on the other hand just 3 weeks ago went thru Cancer treatment and after foolishly admitting to the Dr that I smoked , he stated a joint was like 6 packs of cigarettes, so I told him I quit and didn’t smoke for the first week. Hoping marijuana doesn’t cause cancer also, as every other fucking thing seems to.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

speaking of breeders boutique...here are my BB strains outdoors 

sour cherry


cheese surprise#1


dog 2010



cheese surprise#2 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Wife had chronic nausea for years , finally found a Dr that prescribed Probiotics and a breakfast drink that has helped her for two years. when she went into emergency room after throwing up for three days they suggested that the marijuana usage caused it, she stopped for three months and saw no changes. With a prescription for VSL3# DS and the daily drink she has gained some weight but for the first time in her life she is stomach ache free. Hers was diagnosed as NO bacteria in her system and seems to be better today.
> 
> I on the other hand just 3 weeks ago went thru Cancer treatment and after foolishly admitting to the Dr that I smoked , he stated a joint was like 6 packs of cigarettes, so I told him I quit and didn’t smoke for the first week. Hoping marijuana doesn’t cause cancer also, as every other fucking thing seems to.


I'm sorry, but I would ask him to cite the research on 1 joint is = to 6 x 20 cigarettes. Sounds like complete bullshit to me. Especially since THC inhibits carcinogen uptake and nicotine increases uptake. http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1477-7517-2-21.pdf[1]



> In conclusion, while both tobacco and cannabis smoke have similar properties chemically, their pharmacological activities differ greatly. Components of cannabis smoke minimize some carcinogenic pathways whereas tobacco smoke enhances some. Both types of smoke contain carcinogens and particulate matter that promotes inflammatory immune responses that may enhance the carcinogenic effects of the smoke. However, cannabis typically down-regulates immunologically-generated free radical production by promoting a Th2 immune cytokine profile. Furthermore, THC inhibits the enzyme necessary to activate some of the carcinogens found in smoke. In contrast, tobacco smoke increases the likelihood of carcinogenesis by overcoming normal cellular checkpoint protective mechanisms through the activity of respiratoryepithelial cell nicotine receptors. Cannabinoids receptors have not been reported in respiratory epithelial cells (in skin they prevent cancer), and hence the DNA damage checkpoint mechanism should remain intact after prolonged cannabis exposure. Furthermore, nicotine promotes tumor angiogenesis whereas cannabis inhibits it. It is possible that as the cannabis-consuming population ages, the long-term consequences of smoking cannabis may become more similar to what is observed with tobacco. However, current knowledge does not suggest that cannabis smoke will have a carcinogenic potential comparable to that resulting from exposure to tobacco smoke


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> notice the resemblance with our favorite seed---aptly named too.
> 
> Seen for the first time in 185 years: Mormon church releases photos of 'seer stone' used by religion's founder to decode Egyptian scripts that became Book of Mormon
> 
> ...


The story of Joseph Smith is just absolutely amazing (read that as you like). Just amazing.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 5, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey so I think I have a bunch of winged root aphids. They look kinda like fungal gnats except they are just running around the top of my soil.
> 
> How do I kill these mofos? My plants hardly look affected, if at all; realistically my plants look better than they ever have.
> 
> ...


Another option instead of killing your plants dip roots in 3 parts water 1part peroxide change res fresh nutes and water also take a potato chop it up into thick slices and place them on top of hydroton or what ever medium your using their larvae will crawl in to potato's u will see them dispose of old slices and replace with new.and make sure u take off the potato skin hope all goes well stay green


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sorry, but I would ask him to cite the research on 1 joint is = to 6 x 20 cigarettes. Sounds like complete bullshit to me. Especially since THC inhibits carcinogen uptake and nicotine increases uptake. http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1477-7517-2-21.pdf[1]


After hearing him say that , I decided not to have a spirited discussion with someone that is going to have control of my insides via my urethra , if you know what i mean.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 5, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Another option instead of killing your plants dip roots in 3 parts water 1part peroxide change res fresh nutes and water also take a potato chop it up into thick slices and place them on top of hydroton or what ever medium your using their larvae will crawl in to potato's u will see them dispose of old slices and replace with new.and make sure u take off the potato skin hope all goes well stay green


Also their is info on this sight called Root aphids and fungus gnats


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> speaking of breeders boutique...here are my BB strains outdoors
> 
> sour cherry
> 
> ...


Top notch Papa. Awesome stuff.

Here's my current Fireballs that's been vegging outdoors. Soon to go indoors.

The reverse on the Plemons is kicking in.

Peace DST.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

Im just about 90% sure the potato thing only works with fungus gnats not root aphids. I sincerely hope that you don't have them...because every grower and research that I have read about them is not nearly as easy as a few dunks and a spray vala clean grow.

For the people suggesting the h202 dunks and such, have you guys actually used those to successfully destroy an infestion?? What did you guys do for the flyers that are everywhere else? Like buzzing in the corners, in the lights, corners of the room, and elsewhere in the house? I'm certainly not trying to be rude, however, everyone that I have met that has had root aphids all says the same thing as I do...factory reset required to beat them. I spent hundred battling them...and in the end all it did was drain the bank and delay the inevitable.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks @DST! I have more BB seeds going, and am hoping to beat the rush to pick up a pack of the blue pit. gotta save my money, as I want a few other BB packs as well, never not found an awesome keeper. The dog is becoming one of my top smokes, and the sour cherry is one of my favs for pain and anxiety. Can't wait to try my cheeses, they pics don't do them justice.


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Im just about 90% sure the potato thing only works with fungus gnats not root aphids. I sincerely hope that you don't have them...because every grower and research that I have read about them is not nearly as easy as a few dunks and a spray vala clean grow.
> 
> For the people suggesting the h202 dunks and such, have you guys actually used those to successfully destroy an infestion?? What did you guys do for the flyers that are everywhere else? Like buzzing in the corners, in the lights, corners of the room, and elsewhere in the house? I'm certainly not trying to be rude, however, everyone that I have met that has had root aphids all says the same thing as I do...factory reset required to beat them. I spent hundred battling them...and in the end all it did was drain the bank and delay the inevitable.


I run hydro and when I had the little fly shits crawling up out my hydro ton I used the methods recommend and they worked I got all my info from this very sight which is why I referenced the page.to be honest it could have been gnats and not aphids it was three years ago.but I do recommend a through investigation before destroying your crop I've heard bti mentioned with success look around their are very knowledgeable people here and other sights as well.good luck stay green


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

yea gnats and aphids are very very different things. I have been on this site for years, and am not a newbie by any means. the web is full of miss information, Im just speaking from my experiences fighting root aphids. I did h202 dunks, pytherin dunks, imidchloryid dunks, reset with new clones off the moms, reset with all new plants in the same space, and nothing destroyed them till I have no plants in the house for 3 weeks and bug bombed every 7 days. Even after 2 bug bombs I still saw fliers alive. I certainly don't want someone to unnecessarily chop plants, but I also have been growing long enough to know sometimes nature doesn't care whether or not you want to chop them.

One of the hardest things about Root aphids is they have so many different stages. first ones lay eggs, hatch as larva. The larva then sub adult, then wingless adults. They carry on for a while just raising their numbers and eating away. They make this white sludge to in the soil when they are REALLY enjoying life. They don't start hatching winged root aphids till they are ready to colonize new areas. By that time, they have established themselves quite nicely. I mean, by all means, do the h202 and get some bayer imidchlroyid. I sincerely hope you have better luck then I ever did.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2015)

I add bti to my soil mix,works wonders..






It's all about not getting them...


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

every product on that back table i used in my fight lol...


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> every product on that back table i used in my fight lol...


Yea,and if you watch the vid,he says chop,and start over....if you are sure you have them..


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

and...listened to his video. he straight up says...he had to cull. 

I hate being the doom sayer lol


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

yea lol. I hate them bastards. Lost strains I will never get back


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

Ill take mites, caterpillars, bud worms, fire ants, and maybe even gonorrhea over root aphids lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2015)

Preventive measures always....and no slacking


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea lol. I hate them bastards. Lost strains I will never get back


Yeah,I found larvae in some root riot cubes....almost the beginning of the end.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone ever have this issue? I've never had it before. It's new to me. I think k I see it starting on 2 of my other plants as well. I noticed the first sign before I fed last, and in the past few days it's just gotten worse. I'm researching to see what it is. But figured I would ask some experienced folks their input as well. I can't get great pics at the moment. Hopefully what I can provide will suffice. A few brown spots and some messed up looking brown dead shit area on one of the leaves. FFS I miss my clones.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep exactly what @genuity said. 

order some seeds, and be religious about preventive measures in the future. IE don't accept new clones, quarantine everything if you must get clones, clean all the time, bleach between flower cycles, etc. To be honest, I think every master grower has to go thru this to learn the force of nature.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,I found larvae in some root riot cubes....almost the beginning of the end.


yea man...The memory haunts me lol. good thing theres always plenty more fire strains to grow


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yep exactly what @genuity said.
> 
> order some seeds, and be religious about preventive measures in the future. IE don't accept new clones, quarantine everything if you must get clones, clean all the time, bleach between flower cycles, etc. To be honest, I think every master grower has to go thru this to learn the force of nature.


Church......

I just went through it,in a bad way...I got very lazy & careless 

Both my rooms let me know it too.

Never again.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 5, 2015)

You guys are freaking me out! I'll have nightmares tonight


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> You guys are freaking me out! I'll have nightmares tonight


Stay clean..


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> ]
> 
> That sucks man. I thought I had them once and after lots of research and talking to people about it, you need Bayer tree and Shrub. It's systemic so you don't want to use it in flower. A few doses of that should knock the numbers way down. And use sticky cards to catch the flyers. Should do the trick (it's not organic and I don't think you can get rid of them using anything organic). I bet ya picked em up from the hydro store, one of the many perks


My definition of "Organic" is a "living soil," which includes the use of some pesticides/synthetics which don't harm soil life and help produce the best results. I'm about 7 days into flower currently. Despite the bugs crawling on my soil, which seem to have gone down in numbers with some spinosad and Bacillus treatment, my plants look more killer than ever


--""@GemuGrows from my experience with root aphids....and I battled them for months....they are the devil. If you have winged flyers, you already lost. get some yellow sticky paper, and after catching one, scope it. They have 2 little "mufflers" on their butts. if you have flyers...I would suggest ordering seeds, killing EVERY plant in the house. Even the damn house plants. Bug bomb. wait a week. bug bomb again. wait another week. if you see any more flyers, and you may, they like to pool up in the corners of the room, in the sink, and the toliet. Bleach and clean every wall in the house, and try to remove every body you can. They have eggs in them that can hatch. They are born pregnant, need no mate, and are born sexually mature. they only produce flyers when they have fully colonized the soil. I really hate to say this man, but i tried everything even imidchloyrid systemic and 15 min rests with pots fully emerged in buckets full of neem and imidchloryid. reset with clones from the grow, they stayed around. Get rid of EVERY inch of soil before bug bombing. EVERYTHING needs bleach if its saved. I started a bonfire and burned every inch of soil and plant matter.""--

I'll definitely make sure my area is clean as hell after this, but like I said to alpha my plants still look better than anything i've ever grown.

I guess its a waiting game with as much control as I can muster O:

I don't have a magnifying glass of any type, which is funny cuz i've been at this for a while; but i'll pick one up soon and confirm what I have 100%.

Plants still look freaking killer though /: I'd be geniuinely surprised if this ends up killing their vigor. Still something i'd rather not deal with


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 5, 2015)

the little white bugs I saw were VERY small, i'm not sure if root aphids are quite that small; my research on that pointed towards springtails.

And the little black flies...still not sure what they are they might be gnats though.

None of these bugs get more than like 8 inches above my soil, where there is really no foliage


I've innoculated the shit out of my soil with 3 myco products (Great white, plant success granular, and Roots Organic Oregonism), as well as a bunch of killer brewed compost teas.

I think my roots are probably the shit right now, i have about 8 weeks left, nothing but green on these massive bushes /:

Hope these bugs don't bring me down


Edit: You guys who have fought this war, do u have any pics of your plants with infestation?

I'll probably throw up some pics tomorrow when lights are on


Edit2: They are bushes in 7 gallon smart pots so theres lots of root mass


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Church......
> 
> I just went through it,in a bad way...I got very lazy & careless
> 
> ...


It happens to growers like us. For one most of us have Mrs and kids so that comes first and I know sometime that takes up all my time. Plus work and still trying to have fun time for yourself and all its hard to factor taking care of plants by yourself all the time. I know if this was my job like some people I would be on top of it like no other cus this is what I would do all day everyday. I had a lil bout of the laziness but that wont happen again.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 5, 2015)

Every bug you spray w 3% h202 will sizzle and foam and die. Lol. Just gotta touch them though. I don't think I've encountered root aphids or at least not a bad infestation. Thrips get bad though and I bed stickies and h202 spraydowns of entire room would knock it back. Did you use spinosad on them during the battle PP?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It happens to growers like us. For one most of us have Mrs and kids so that comes first and I know sometime that takes up all my time. Plus work and still trying to have fun time for yourself and all its hard to factor taking care of plants by yourself all the time. I know if this was my job like some people I would be on top of it like no other cus this is what I would do all day everyday. I had a lil bout of the laziness but that wont happen again.


I time my lights on for flower at my daughters nap and veg comes on at her bedtime.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I time my lights on for flower at my daughters nap and veg comes on at her bedtime.


Your lucky my daughter doesn't nap anymore lol she'll be 5 day after Xmas but she's a lot of energy very very smart wants to learn like crazy have to keep her occupied plus Mrs is expecting again so add a new one to the mix next year. The plants usually get their time from me once she goes to bed at 9 and before I leave for work in the am. Other than that its hard lots to do but if I could wake up and growing was my job that would be life lol it could be but I want it legally


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your lucky my daughter doesn't nap anymore lol she'll be 5 day after Xmas but she's a lot of energy very very smart wants to learn like crazy have to keep her occupied plus Mrs is expecting again so add a new one to the mix next year. The plants usually get their time from me once she goes to bed at 9 and before I leave for work in the am. Other than that its hard lots to do but if I could wake up and growing was my job that would be life lol it could be but I want it legally


Nice bro!
My girl is 5 next month and boy will be 11 last day of this month. That big gap is cool at times and not at times


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea gnats and aphids are very very different things. I have been on this site for years, and am not a newbie by any means. the web is full of miss information, Im just speaking from my experiences fighting root aphids. I did h202 dunks, pytherin dunks, imidchloryid dunks, reset with new clones off the moms, reset with all new plants in the same space, and nothing destroyed them till I have no plants in the house for 3 weeks and bug bombed every 7 days. Even after 2 bug bombs I still saw fliers alive. I certainly don't want someone to unnecessarily chop plants, but I also have been growing long enough to know sometimes nature doesn't care whether or not you want to chop them.
> 
> One of the hardest things about Root aphids is they have so many different stages. first ones lay eggs, hatch as larva. The larva then sub adult, then wingless adults. They carry on for a while just raising their numbers and eating away. They make this white sludge to in the soil when they are REALLY enjoying life. They don't start hatching winged root aphids till they are ready to colonize new areas. By that time, they have established themselves quite nicely. I mean, by all means, do the h202 and get some bayer imidchlroyid. I sincerely hope you have better luck then I ever did.


Good sir I wasn't questioning your knowledge base and honstley replied with out looking at the name I thought I was talking to the original poster with said issue after reading your comment and reading my reply it struck me as of I was coming of snooty or offensive which was definitely in no way the case just thought I would clear that up stay Green


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah the whole thing just makes me sad /:
> 
> i've known the dude for like over 10 years, i was helping him with a shitload of stuff, and then he does this to me.
> 
> ...


Total Shit.

Those "boobs" were what are also called mutants or just blobs are known
to be extra potent by weight. I hope that he eats them himself. He is asking
for a big bad trip. Karma's a Bitch. 

Just be good to yourself, and cut that tumor out.

JD


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Total Shit.
> 
> Those "boobs" were what are also called mutants or just blobs are known
> to be extra potent by weight. I hope that he eats them himself. He is asking
> ...


Yeah i know they were mutans they were just my favorite ones 

I'ts always noted phallic mushrooms are in general, hence my appreciation for my ones that looked like titties XD



Oh well karma was good to me I got a pretty bitchin 2nd job that pays pretty crazy shortly after it happened


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> the active ingredient of that is imidchloryid....when I had root aphids...it didnt work. i mean, it would kill shit tons of them, but even after maxing out the number of uses, and then getting the "non edible tree Shrub" version (stays in the plant for a year and has a longer half life) they still kept the soil colonized and still stayed high enough numbers to keep pushing new flyers. Maybe I am just the lucky sob that got the super version of root aphids...my experience with them was not one of hope lol


It's possible to beat them but definitely harder than gnats. Gnats are like 0 and aphids like 8, but then there is broad mites which are even worse. I think heat treatments work instantly, but can't remember. 120f for 20 minutes. All dead


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh and fwiw, if it comes to culling, just buy an aero cloner and take clones, throw out the big plants. Move the clones to a safe clean place. Clean the grow room and disinfect. It's easy to treat unrooted cuts since aphids need roots and an aerocloner isn't very easy for a aphid to get into or out of. That's what I would do if I get them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's possible to beat them but definitely harder than gnats. Gnats are like 0 and aphids like 8, but then there is broad mites which are even worse. I think heat treatments work instantly, but can't remember. 120f for 20 minutes. All dead


then there is the f'ing Russet Mite holy shit level 99!


----------



## herbganji (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey 600. Day 49. One love.

Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> then there is the f'ing Russet Mite holy shit level 99!


Keep hearing about those fuckers lol hope to never get them. Seems like they are resistant to a lot of stuff too


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> speaking of breeders boutique...here are my BB strains outdoors
> 
> sour cherry


That SC is crazy looking Pap....crazy beautiful. I look forward to seeing her mature.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 5, 2015)

Maybe I'm just lucky or I haven't been at this on a large enough scale, but the only pest
I've encountered was fungus gnats and that was 1 time. Every harvest I completely
break down the room and clean it with bleach and Murphy's Soap knock on wood
I hope I never have to deal with problems like this.Maybe this is the greatest advantage 
of having 1 room and growing from seed.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Every bug you spray w 3% h202 will sizzle and foam and die. Lol. Just gotta touch them though. I don't think I've encountered root aphids or at least not a bad infestation. Thrips get bad though and I bed stickies and h202 spraydowns of entire room would knock it back. Did you use spinosad on them during the battle PP?


yea, the spino did well on the flyers, but didnt seem to phase the ones under the soil. imidchloripid was the most effective by far, but everytime I used it I would cringe lol.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Stay clean..


If you love your vegetable garden, then be careful going back and forth...
...try not to do it at all. This is not quite to sticky pads outside the door, but
it pays to be careful.

Good stuff 6

JD


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/soldiers-co-op-grow-2014.842905/page-13 thats the cycle from hell. Plants still came out decent that flowered, although yield was drastically lower and quality wasn't on par for what the strains usually do.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Good sir I wasn't questioning your knowledge base and honstley replied with out looking at the name I thought I was talking to the original poster with said issue after reading your comment and reading my reply it struck me as of I was coming of snooty or offensive which was definitely in no way the case just thought I would clear that up stay Green


yea man, its all good! Its hard to tell tone on the internet, and I have been told I can be kinda abrasive or blunt, so certainly wasn't wanting to bring any negativity back into the 600. Its awesome having it moving 

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Maybe I'm just lucky or I haven't been at this on a large enough scale, but the only pest
> I've encountered was fungus gnats and that was 1 time. Every harvest I completely
> break down the room and clean it with bleach and Murphy's Soap knock on wood
> I hope I never have to deal with problems like this.Maybe this is the greatest advantage
> of having 1 room and growing from seed.


that my friend, is the biggest blessing. many times its clones that bring pests in, or can be pets, and hell us to! but ya, from seed and cleaning in between is the ticket.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

my old thread should have the pics, let me see if I can find the link for ya! 

Yea I think the hardest part about them is catching every single last one. If anything would work, it prob would be moving unrooted clones in an aero cloner elsewhere rooting them, and bug bombing grow space.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> That SC is crazy looking Pap....crazy beautiful. I look forward to seeing her mature.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> JD



thanks! I suspect she will be mostly headstash. She kinda was the runt of the big plants, but she is definitely wide. I love her for pain killing, so suspect Im going to hold dearly onto her. I wasn't able to get cuts rooted of her, so will be starting seeds of Sour cherry again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Keep hearing about those fuckers lol hope to never get them. Seems like they are resistant to a lot of stuff too


my native ancestors would burn the field and move if that tells you anything


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> That SC is crazy looking Pap....crazy beautiful. I look forward to seeing her mature.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> JD


that is the cut i got from @Dezracer anyone seen him?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

Man, I pray I don't have to battle bugs. I've been lucky so far in 15 years I've had mites once, killed them with vodka and soap. I've had thrips once last year and killed them with two treatments of spinosad (they came in from my huge tomatoes plants, great tip about not messing around in the garden too long) and I've had gnats once last month and killed them with gnatrol. That's what I thought was RA but luckily it wasn't phew. 

Here's a scientific study I found last month about the heat treatment. Also, you can put heaters in your grow room and make the Temps really hot and it'll kill russet mites or aphids etc with no harm to the plants  good vibes on staying bug free yall


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Man, I pray I don't have to battle bugs. I've been lucky so far in 15 years I've had mites once, killed them with vodka and soap. I've had thrips once last year and killed them with two treatments of spinosad (they came in from my huge tomatoes plants, great tip about not messing around in the garden too long) and I've had gnats once last month and killed them with gnatrol. That's what I thought was RA but luckily it wasn't phew.
> 
> Here's a scientific study I found last month about the heat treatment. Also, you can put heaters in your grow room and make the Temps really hot and it'll kill russet mites or aphids etc with no harm to the plants  good vibes on staying bug free yall
> 
> View attachment 3473917


I'm running 1315w (1000w HPS, 315w CMH) in a 5x5. I bet if I turned off my fans it would get that warm pretty quickly.

Think I should try upping the temp to that like 120 for a little bit?

Also I wonder if it would be worth it to water with like 120-140f water at the same time just to make sure everything gets warmed.

Hope I don't hurt my myco or bacteria though, i've been focusing hard on them O:

I have a compost tea right now thats been brewing for like 2 1/2 days though. Maybe i'll just pop it up to 120ish and then after feed with that tea and a bunch of myco

Edit: It would probably only take like 2-3 minutes to drop the tent temp back down to under 80 after the heating


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

You'll have to read up a little on it brotha. I think 140 is too hot though, I think it has to be as close to 115-120 as can be, I wish I could help more, but I haven't had to battle them myself so I don't have any first hand experience with heat treatments and I don't want to give you the wrong info, but I'm wishing you and your gear good vibes and I think you can kick some RA ass with a little reading on the topic


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 5, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You'll have to read up a little on it brotha. I think 140 is too hot though, I think it has to be as close to 115-120 as can be, I wish I could help more, but I haven't had to battle them myself so I don't have any first hand experience with heat treatments and I don't want to give you the wrong info, but I'm wishing you and your gear good vibes and I think you can kick some RA ass with a little reading on the topic


Yep fair enough i'm doing a little reading. A lot of people seem to have success at 120f.

My 2nd grow sometimes got up to 110f (Was working with what I had, didnt have a choice) and that grow was the best grow i've ever done.

I can't imagine 120f is going to harm the ladies too much, especially if its just for a little bit.

A lot of people seem to have success at 120. I'm sure it will heat up quick and I can watch pretty much the whole time to make sure nothing gets too nuts




All in all though like I said. I'd geniunely be surprised if these fucks stop me from harvesting this crop. That being said; i'll probably have to take a short break (1-2 weeks) after to make sure I kill them all.

I'll probably put a lot of effort into preventing this type of thing in the future, i've had fungal gnats and white flies before but i've dealt with them both. These root critters are a menace lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2015)

My little girl turns 2 today, or tomorrow... not really sure what today is tbh.  I think it's a thursday, yeah?

 



Dr.D81 said:


> that is the cut i got from @Dezracer anyone seen him?


We have spoken over email and FB. He's all good as far as I know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2015)

Happy birthday to your little lady Jig! 

Righty so I got the wrong end of the stick re the Blue Pit, it's not BX1 after all. Regular BP will still be on sale soon. 

Re the root aphids/gnats. I had them last year, they are next to impossible to deal with. I know most in the 600 are not down with the chemical poison option but hot shot strips will kill any bugs you have, they're safe to use if you get rid of them after they are done working.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I've had thrips once last year and killed them with two treatments of spinosad.


This stuff is relatively new, once I realized Spinosad is an organic bacterium I gave it a shot and had similar results mitigating thrips. It's definitely on the all natural go-to list from now on.

_Spinosad, the active ingredient upon which Natroba™ is based, is a non-synthetic, fermentation product of the soil bacteriumSaccharopolyspora spinosa. Spinosad was first identified in a soil sample take by a Lilly employee at an abandoned rum still on a Caribbean Island in 1983. Insecticidal activity was first discovered by Lilly in mosquito larvae in 1985, and it was first launched in a commercial, EPA registered product in 1997 with its use for caterpillars in cotton as caterpillars had become resistant to pyrethroids or other broad-spectrum materials. In 2000, the Elanco division of Lilly launched its first animal health product in Australia for use on sheep._
__captain jacks


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> My little girl turns 2 today, or tomorrow... not really sure what today is tbh.  I think it's a thursday, yeah?
> 
> View attachment 3473971
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Little H. gelukkige verjaardag meisje!


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> This stuff is relatively new, once I realized Spinosad is an organic bacterium I gave it a shot and had similar results mitigating thrips. It's definitely on the all natural go-to list from now on.
> 
> _Spinosad, the active ingredient upon which Natroba™ is based, is a non-synthetic, fermentation product of the soil bacteriumSaccharopolyspora spinosa. Spinosad was first identified in a soil sample take by a Lilly employee at an abandoned rum still on a Caribbean Island in 1983. Insecticidal activity was first discovered by Lilly in mosquito larvae in 1985, and it was first launched in a commercial, EPA registered product in 1997 with its use for caterpillars in cotton as caterpillars had become resistant to pyrethroids or other broad-spectrum materials. In 2000, the Elanco division of Lilly launched its first animal health product in Australia for use on sheep._
> _View attachment 3473986_captain jacks


Good stuff,I use it all the time....wish it had lemon grass oil

Wish someone would do more work on mustard seed,radish ...


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't even get me start on mustard seeds, been standing on the fukking things for the last 2 days. The Yin found a pack in the drawer and thought it was great to shake them about....shame the lid wasn't on right!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 6, 2015)

Happy birthday!
Og my Phone trying to upload dark devils purple


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 6, 2015)

Full house! They're monsters!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3474295 Happy birthday!
> Og my Phone trying to upload dark devils purple


Looking tasty Hydro.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

600 in the sky:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 6, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3474295 Happy birthday!
> Og my Phone trying to upload dark devils purple[/QUOTEwould you mind sharing where I can pick up that strain


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Don't even get me start on mustard seeds, been standing on the fukking things for the last 2 days. The Yin found a pack in the drawer and thought it was great to shake them about....shame the lid wasn't on right!!!


Haha, my lass (bout 6 years ago when she was 2 ) got her hands on a full plastic tub of Philadelphia soft cheese and decided to paint the sofa, tv, carpet and herself lmao. 

Started the day with a handful of blueberrys


Bought two small bushes last year and dug them into the ground with some ericaceous soil. Had fair few handfuls over the past couple of weeks, gona get some more plants when I have the money. Strawberries have been in abundance but are just shooting out runners now, planted them in smaller pots. My raspberries have been devastated by every winged/crawling/hopping mofo from the garden lol. 

Day 4 from switch, 32 plants, 13 strains, 4 of them breeders boutique, dog, blue pit, deepblue x livers, jakes dream. lager pots in the middle, smaller plants on trays either side, hand watering is a bitch lol.



ending the day with some blueberry x cheese


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

B52 Bomber!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

*The DEA chief finally admitted the truth about marijuana versus heroin*

http://www.vox.com/2015/7/30/9073215/marijuana-schedule-drug-heroin

The new head of the Drug Enforcement Administration on Wednesday finally acknowledged what his predecessor could not, admitting that "heroin is clearly more dangerous than marijuana."

Chuck Rosenberg's comments, reported by the Huffington Post's Matt Ferner, came a week after he stated that marijuana is "probably" less dangerous than heroin, inspiring some criticism and mockery from media. "If you want me to say that marijuana's not dangerous, I'm not going to say that because I think it is," Rosenberg said last week, according to US News's Steven Nelson. "Do I think it's as dangerous as heroin? Probably not. I'm not an expert."...​


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *The DEA chief finally admitted the truth about marijuana versus heroin*
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2015/7/30/9073215/marijuana-schedule-drug-heroin
> 
> ...


Honestly why is the head of the DEA not an expert? He probably should be...


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Honestly why is the head of the DEA not an expert? He probably should be...


Boom....for real,how he can say that,and hold that position is crazy.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 6, 2015)

If only common sense was common!


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey guys any idea whats wrong with my plant?


----------



## Eloyd (Aug 6, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey guys any idea whats wrong with my plant?
> View attachment 3474419


Looks bad man looks like nute burn with wrong ph


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

Start over


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey guys any idea whats wrong with my plant?
> View attachment 3474419


CPR won't help that one, I'd pronounce it. 
R.I.P. little plant.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *The DEA chief finally admitted the truth about marijuana versus heroin*
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2015/7/30/9073215/marijuana-schedule-drug-heroin
> 
> ...


Where do they find these people, they must make them in area 51 or something.
They should contact the Israeli govt and find out why they give canna to their solders
with PTSD as well as other health malady's. 
Let alone all the studies done here and in Europe.
ASSHOLE POLITICIANS.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## green217 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3474534


Loving the garden man!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2015)

Is that ThunderCat Glass Doc?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2015)

He made my current go-to device:


LOL, shortly after it arrived I broke the bowl on my bong,
and this baby has filled in nicely.

(you can tell that it has been *worked*!)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 6, 2015)

Javadog said:


> He made my current go-to device:
> View attachment 3474543
> 
> LOL, shortly after it arrived I broke the bowl on my bong,
> ...


Yea man that one came from him


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 6, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Looks bad man looks like nute burn with wrong ph





Mohican said:


> Start over





oldman60 said:


> CPR won't help that one, I'd pronounce it.
> R.I.P. little plant.


Lmfao XD

Thats a male that I put in my closet where I was growing shrooms before I had to destroy my setup.

I neglected it entirely, almost completely forgot it was there lol.

my other plants look great.

Funny enough that dead male is the only plant without root aphids; based off that conclusion i'ma say the aphids are helping(hah.)!


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Where do they find these people, they must make them in area 51 or something.
> *They should contact the Israeli govt and find out why they give canna to their solders*
> with PTSD as well as other health malady's.
> Let alone all the studies done here and in Europe.
> ASSHOLE POLITICIANS.


Lmao I bet some of our Israeli support funds have paid for their government cannabis


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Lmao I bet some of our Israeli support funds have paid for their government cannabis


They even found it helpful to give canna to head wound patients in the field,
standard issue for med teams is thc tincture and they swear by the results
in helping the brain heal.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3474534


Looking like a jungle Doc, Bravo!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3474534


Dr. Your head looks like you are on fire bru.....cool pic.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2015)

Can anyone give a newb some advice on the aeroprops please? I seem to have more luck with jiffy plugs. I've had Dome on, dome off....but seem to be throwing away cuts as they go all squishy underneath. Should I change the water often? Bit puzzled as they always seem to be plug and play with high success.....Help a newb ffs.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Can anyone give a newb some advice on the aeroprops please? I seem to have more luck with jiffy plugs. I've had Dome on, dome off....but seem to be throwing away cuts as they go all squishy underneath. Should I change the water often? Bit puzzled as they always seem to be plug and play with high success.....Help a newb ffs.


a common problem the pump overheats the reservoir during the summer. not as much a problem with the XL units which have more water to buffer heat. add frozen water bottles each day or have the pump turn off for cool down periods, so it's only on about half the time. perhaps a lil peroxide in h2o during warm weather.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 7, 2015)

It is Sweet Seeds - Dark Devil - And its autoflower.. It smells as good as it looks 
Aw man ive had some good laughs from friends that did not believe it was cannabis  WTF IS THAT?! Is it mold? Shut up there is no dark cannabis  haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Can anyone give a newb some advice on the aeroprops please? I seem to have more luck with jiffy plugs. I've had Dome on, dome off....but seem to be throwing away cuts as they go all squishy underneath. Should I change the water often? Bit puzzled as they always seem to be plug and play with high success.....Help a newb ffs.


Depends on what cloner/pump etc, some of the pumps are so powerful they heat the water up massively and just kill the cuts in there, when i had mine ( x-stream 12 site) i had to turn the pump down as far as possible n then everything was fine but if pump wasnt on lowest setting everything would die off within days etc

Also i only used to change the water once cuts had rooted in cloner (10-15 days) but always add a tiny amount of veg nutes to the newly filled water, like less than 1ml/L

Furthermore keeping the vent on top of the dome open about a quarter seemed to help massively, if it was fully closed all the clones died, fully open took a few days extra for stuff to root

what cloner is it you are using out of interest?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Can anyone give a newb some advice on the aeroprops please? I seem to have more luck with jiffy plugs. I've had Dome on, dome off....but seem to be throwing away cuts as they go all squishy underneath. Should I change the water often? Bit puzzled as they always seem to be plug and play with high success.....Help a newb ffs.


DST, here's what I did if it helps; took my cuts, made the 45 degree cut, scraped the bottom 1/2" of stem
lightly with razor just the outer bark, dipped in root powder, set in cloner - no top, no water change, straight 
tap water fresh from the sink I didn't even de-chlorinate it.
I used an OxyCloner with an air pump instead of the venturi that's it full fishbones in 8 days.
Good luck.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> It is Sweet Seeds - Dark Devil - And its autoflower.. It smells as good as it looks
> Aw man ive had some good laughs from friends that did not believe it was cannabis  WTF IS THAT?! Is it mold? Shut up there is no dark cannabis  haha


There are a few "Auto's" that people shouldn't thumb their noses at DD is definitely one.
Beautiful bud Hydro.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks Oldman. Pretty proud of em  With this crazy summer weather its awesome they pulled through..

DST ive had problems with overheating water cause of the pump.. Ive found that just having an air pump or two works better so its dwc instead of aero in the summer..

A friend of mine have gotten cancer. I dont have any strains that are specialy ment for cancer but will i be able to make good oil for him anyway? I have dog bx2, Pakistan Chitral Kush, Blackberry Og, Critical + auto, Sweet seeds - Dark Devils.
Its birthmark cancer that has spread to lymfe


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2015)

Fuk, cancer in yer lymfe nodes anit good Hydro. Sorry to hear that about your friend. And yes, gives those strains a try with oil, I reckon the dog should help with pain for sure.

Cheers for the reponses guys, I reckon it's something to do with the heat. I only have one setting for the pump so can't turn that down. 

I have the xtreme 40 site, Saer. I have had the dome off but didnt seem to help, and now the dome is on with the openings fully open. Don't get me wrong, a few of the cuts have rooted, but some just went to mush so I thought, that ain't right..... 

Oldman, I never used any rooting powder or anything but will give that a shot as well. I have another pump which is a lower rating, maybe I should give that a bash......

Been trimming Plemon in the sun for 4 hours, hard work!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Fuk, cancer in yer lymfe nodes anit good Hydro. Sorry to hear that about your friend. And yes, gives those strains a try with oil, I reckon the dog should help with pain for sure.
> 
> Cheers for the reponses guys, I reckon it's something to do with the heat. I only have one setting for the pump so can't turn that down.
> 
> ...


How far up are you filling the reservoir? mine always worked better 1/3rd-1/2 full of water, just enough to cover the pump etc

Also once the pump has been running for a few hours minimum take a water temp reading as well, might shed some light on things


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2015)

Will do, I haven't even taken the temp of the water....


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2015)

Temp was 28c which seems quite high for water. I have changed the water, placed the unit on wooden.blocks off the floor (it's next to the boiler and the water pipes can get hot in the concrete but normally that only happens over winter with heating on. Anyway, the temps is now 20c with the fresh cold water....also doesn't seem that cold but short 9f sticking ice cubes or trying to fill it up with chilled filtered water from my fridges dispenser that's as cold as its getting the noo

Will take temps later on.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Run the pump through a chiller.. Like a worm in a distiller?


----------



## herbganji (Aug 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Run the pump through a chiller.. Like a worm in a distiller?


I'll drop that beat! Unts Unts Unts Unts Unts Unts hey ohhhhhhh psst buhp buddum psst buhp buddum

Yummy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Run the pump through a chiller.. Like a worm in a distiller?


Eithrer that or get a fan and aim it at the reservoir to help cool it some


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just ordered a 4x8x6.5 tent for veg. YEA!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Fuk, cancer in yer lymfe nodes anit good Hydro. Sorry to hear that about your friend. And yes, gives those strains a try with oil, I reckon the dog should help with pain for sure.
> 
> Cheers for the reponses guys, I reckon it's something to do with the heat. I only have one setting for the pump so can't turn that down.
> 
> ...


Your mushy-ness comes from the water being to warm. That has happen to me before whe I ran my pump 24/7. The water warmed up. I switched to 4 minutes off 1 minute on. Hand I also put frozen bottles inside to keep the temps down. This has help me achieve 90-100% root success rate. Your environment plays a role to. I also use tap water like old man does. No need to ph your water. Good luck.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2015)

How about well water? I've got an aero cloner but my only access is well water, full of minerals. Think it'll break my pump?

I'm gonna try it out of course, just wondering what you all say...


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> How about well water? I've got an aero cloner but my only access is well water, full of minerals. Think it'll break my pump?
> 
> I'm gonna try it out of course, just wondering what you all say...


is your faucet water well water?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> How about well water? I've got an aero cloner but my only access is well water, full of minerals. Think it'll break my pump?
> 
> I'm gonna try it out of course, just wondering what you all say...


My tap water is hard as can be but the clones seem to love it, ph 7.5 heavy
in calcium and lime. I do clean my pump very carefully after use but no problems yet.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> is your faucet water well water?





oldman60 said:


> My tap water is hard as can be but the clones seem to love it, ph 7.5 heavy
> in calcium and lime. I do clean my pump very carefully after use but no problems yet.




The faucet water has been softened, but the hose water that the girls are getting is straight well water. My feed regimen calls for calmag and I haven't had to add any yet due to it being in my water.

I'll have to be more adament about cleaning the sediment build up off of it. What do you use? I'm thinking that letting it run for a couple hours in a vinegar solution might clean it well enough


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2015)

What up 6, hope everyone is ready for the weekend  

Here's some funky lookin scissor hash. Kinda yellowish


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 7, 2015)

Whip it real good  Da dada da da da dadada da da.. Black berry og bho


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The faucet water has been softened, but the hose water that the girls are getting is straight well water. My feed regimen calls for calmag and I haven't had to add any yet due to it being in my water.
> 
> I'll have to be more adament about cleaning the sediment build up off of it. What do you use? I'm thinking that letting it run for a couple hours in a vinegar solution might clean it well enough


A soft cloth and take the impeller assembly apart rinse and wipe. If it gets real bad
use CLR and rinse like crazy. Or you can use warm Cider Vinegar.
I used to use cal mag but with my water I have been using 1 tsp. of Epsom Salt
per gal. and the ladies love it.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyways I think I finally won the root aphid fight.

I got some azamax, sprayed all over my grow space with it and did a root drench. I think the Spinosad and BT i was using before put a dent in their population.

I'm anticipating to wake up tomorrow and survey the graveyard.

Immediately after the treatment I didnt see a single one moving anywhere

Also started up a killer compost tea that will be ready for the next watering to undo any harm I did to the benis, gonna add some Great White right before I irrigate as well.

I throw up some pics tomorrow to prove that I actually have plants other than that dead male lmao

Edit: Fuck it. i'll throw up a few pics I took this morning before the treatment:
    

1000w eye hortlix HPS - Phantom 2 ballast, 315w LEC


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Anyways I think I finally won the root aphid fight.
> 
> I got some azamax, sprayed all over my grow space with it and did a root drench. I think the Spinosad and BT i was using before put a dent in their population.
> 
> ...



Those two lights in a 4x4?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2015)

He must want to see his plants grow. lol
But I have a 300watt led in a 3x3 tent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Whip it real good  Da dada da da da dadada da da.. Black berry og bho
> View attachment 3475004


Fucking great pic!

Greenhouse is getting there. Papapayne helped put the wind bracing up today.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 7, 2015)

5x5


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Aug 8, 2015)

More lumens more light = Bigger plant?


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks again for all the replies guys. Like SKy Rocket said, it's got to be the temps. I took the temp 3 1/2 hours after changing and it was back up to 27c....the room is sitting at around 25c at the moment due to outside temps here being in the high 20s and 30s. Not that this is an issue 99% of the year, lol...but of course it is just as I start with the bloody clone thing, lol. And to run a chiller through it just isn't worth the cost or hassle. I think I'll go for the smaller pump, then try the timer thing with it going off and on. Perhaps it would also be a good idea to run a water stone in their at night instead of the pump constantly going.......


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

cannabisweedPotNerd said:


> More lumens more light = Bigger plant?


Lumens are for humans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Thanks again for all the replies guys. Like SKy Rocket said, it's got to be the temps. I took the temp 3 1/2 hours after changing and it was back up to 27c....the room is sitting at around 25c at the moment due to outside temps here being in the high 20s and 30s. Not that this is an issue 99% of the year, lol...but of course it is just as I start with the bloody clone thing, lol. And to run a chiller through it just isn't worth the cost or hassle. I think I'll go for the smaller pump, then try the timer thing with it going off and on. Perhaps it would also be a good idea to run a water stone in their at night instead of the pump constantly going.......


i am really thinking about the micro timer as i have seen it work well for @Javadog


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Ice or frozen water bottle are cheap.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Thanks again for all the replies guys. Like SKy Rocket said, it's got to be the temps. I took the temp 3 1/2 hours after changing and it was back up to 27c....the room is sitting at around 25c at the moment due to outside temps here being in the high 20s and 30s. Not that this is an issue 99% of the year, lol...but of course it is just as I start with the bloody clone thing, lol. And to run a chiller through it just isn't worth the cost or hassle. I think I'll go for the smaller pump, then try the timer thing with it going off and on. Perhaps it would also be a good idea to run a water stone in their at night instead of the pump constantly going.......


Did you not see any of my million posts basically screaming pool shock  (I am assuming this is an aero cloner issue¿) it works, it's hotter than hell, literally, where I live and I don't change my water at all, ever never nope, won't do it  running 90+ for a month (water temps) - this one's at 7 days since cut. So fucking use pool shock even if you don't have problems, because they happen!!! Lol jk, but seriously, use it.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

And if pool shock doesn't work, then you need a bigger water pump (more oxygen)


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> 5x5


OK damn I was gonna say.

Makes more sense lolol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> i am really thinking about the micro timer as i have seen it work well for @Javadog



I think.there's tutorials on how to modify a regular 24 hr timer to do 15min intervals. 

Check it out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Hang on, I lied  it's only 83 right now, but it's night time, I actually haven't checked in day time but I think it's 90ish, gotta be. All these are Day 6 and 7. It really works and everyone should use it! I am NOT a pool shock rep BTW lol. It's only 7$ and lasts at least 5 years (unless your cloner holds like 100 gallons or something, then it'll last like 3 years) heh


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hang on, I lied  it's only 83 right now, but it's night time, I actually haven't checked in day time but I think it's 90ish, gotta be. All these are Day 6 and 7. It really works and everyone should use it! I am NOT a pool shock rep BTW lol. It's only 7$ and lasts at least 5 years (unless your cloner holds like 100 gallons or something, then it'll last like 3 years) heh
> 
> View attachment 3475231 View attachment 3475232



OK OK jeez jeez I'll pick some up!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

You'll be very happy you did  it needs to be this kind (it's calcium hypochlorite), hth shock n swim. Best investment for clones ever. I bought this about a year ago, I have about 4 years left in there 

Timers aren't meant for aerocloners, they're meant to be run 24/7. I use a 300ish gph pump and my cloner is 5 gallon (but ONLY 2.5 gallons of water in it). Aero is meant to be high pressure to work properly (and higher power means more oxygen which equates to less bacteria). Check pump gph and adjust if needed. Some cloners don't even come with a good enough water pump which can lead to failure of clones (bacteria).

I've run my cloner without cleaning it (using the shock) since last November I believe. 100% success, backed up by my journal  I never, ever, lose a clone *and following this, no one else will either 

 


Another edit because I can never produce what I'd like to say in one post - 1gr of pool shock per one gallon of water. This makes a solution. From this solution you use 30ml or 1 tbs per 5 gallons of water.. Every 2-3 days. I set an alarm on my phone for 3x a week. Mon-wed-fri*


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

When you say, "use every 2 or 3 days" do you change the water every 2 or 3 days?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Nooooo, I never change the water, ever. Just add it to the cloner


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nooooo, I never change the water, ever. Just add it to the cloner






Dr.D81 said:


> You just add the shock



Top up water as needed?

I can't wait to try this, had soggy stems before on mine.


Thanks you two


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Yup yup, just top it off (I make the water line where the pvc of the manifold bottom starts). I top off every week or so (thanks for reminding me lol, it's probably time for me to top it off now) and no problem man, this will be your savour


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> OK damn I was gonna say.
> 
> Makes more sense lolol


Yep the 1000w probably would have done pretty nice on its own, but i had spare cash sitting around and I got a really nice deal on the LEC (I ended up paying like $190 for it brand new, including my old 600w system which I sold to a buddy for $130) so I figured I might as well add one in. I think it upped my temps by like 2-3f.

http://growershouse.com/sun-system-lec-315-light-emitting-ceramic-mh-fixture-120v


http://growershouse.com/images/ALTEST_infographic_1.pdf

^300w-400w alternative light test from growerhouse; they also test a 400w hps though to compair against. Great read


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend everyone be safe, be high I'm going to my oldest son's for a cookout
or as my wife calls it "dad's cooking out day" it's just a good excuse to get the whole fam
damnly together. 
Have fun everyone.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

Braai is on the cards for today. Just been down to a park for a train ride with the Yin.
Got the timer on the pump and added a block off ice and a freezer pack in the interim. Temps in the water are down to 23. Also got frozen water bottle getting ready to put in there until we can get some decent temps in this mofo!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

Pool shock, lol....like we have loads of pools in The Netherlands, Alpha haha. I doubt it's the water, and the pump is......pumping! If keeping the temps down doesn't work I will look for something like pool shock. Although I am not sure where I will find it.....


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Pool shock, lol....like we have loads of pools in The Netherlands, Alpha haha. I doubt it's the water, and the pump is......pumping! If keeping the temps down doesn't work I will look for something like pool shock. Although I am not sure where I will find it.....


How big is the clones you are taken?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Pool shock, lol....like we have loads of pools in The Netherlands, Alpha haha. I doubt it's the water, and the pump is......pumping! If keeping the temps down doesn't work I will look for something like pool shock. Although I am not sure where I will find it.....


Don't let alpha fool you. He's a pool shock rep on the weekend. Lol j/k. 
I'll be taking some super lemon haze cuttings this weekend to finally start my perpetual cycle with my (3) 600 watters. My slh mom is a 54-60 day flower girl. So every 3 weeks once it's going I'll be chopping.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2015)

I have enjoyed using relay timers since needing them for
mushroom fruiting chambers years ago. I use mine to time
the water pump and have the air stones on 7/24.

I am trying chlorine as well....started my very first hydro run
and a heat wave comes along. Ah well. Live and learn. :0)

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I am trying chlorine as well....started my very first hydro run
> and a heat wave comes along. Ah well. Live and learn. :0)
> 
> JD


Tell me about the heat. Temps have been over 95 with a low in the low 70's. Both of my window a/c units have been struggling miserably and tripping circuit breakers. 
I need to relocate a 220v line, but it is in the attic-no flooring, just rafters and the heat is un-bearable. I'm hoping for a break from this heat....also, no rain. The plants look good, though

I'm testing the 40w LED shop lights and so far, I'm impressed. I'm getting better growth from 3 of them than from a 6 bulb T-5

The hth is a clorine shock and should be available from a swimming pool supply store.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you for the time cof. I tried bleach and overdid it. OK, drain and refill, again.

I do not care too much about it. I am too busy to make the easy. LOL

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> How big is the clones you are taken?


From tip to toe the biggest is 6 inch (rooted and in a pot now, but it's a plemon which roots as you walk past it!). The smallest clone is probably about 4 inch from tip to toe. Same size as I usualy take for jiffy plugs.
I was hoping the aero cloner would save me time, lol,,, fukking ice bootles, ice packs, checking temps, bore off already Think I'd rather go back to the odd spritz with a water bottle, lol. Right, gonna take some clones in Jiffys and the race is on!


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Don't let alpha fool you. He's a pool shock rep on the weekend. Lol j/k.
> I'll be taking some super lemon haze cuttings this weekend to finally start my perpetual cycle with my (3) 600 watters. My slh mom is a 54-60 day flower girl. So every 3 weeks once it's going I'll be chopping.


Lol, I found some on Amazon (US seller) but it was like 12 x 1lb bags....I doubt I'll need that much. And I can only imagine the postal cost!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Lol, I found some on Amazon (US seller) but it was like 12 x 1lb bags....I doubt I'll need that much. And I can only imagine the postal cost!



http://www.rona.ca/en/shock-treatment---pool-shock-treatment

 nudgenudge How easy do you think it is to get a bag of white powder that has nasty warning labels all over threw your customs?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 8, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yep the 1000w probably would have done pretty nice on its own, but i had spare cash sitting around and I got a really nice deal on the LEC (I ended up paying like $190 for it brand new, including my old 600w system which I sold to a buddy for $130) so I figured I might as well add one in. I think it upped my temps by like 2-3f.
> 
> http://growershouse.com/sun-system-lec-315-light-emitting-ceramic-mh-fixture-120v
> 
> ...


i just bought 2 boulderlamp.com cdl agro 315 watt lamps..paid $500.00 per lamp.. i was told each 315 watt cdl can cover the same area as my 600 watt hps..what is the difference between your growerhouse 315 watt lec and my boulderlamp 315 watt cdl? are they the same thing just different manufacture? 
the sep issue of high times did a thing on best grow lamps and the 315 watt cdl actually had better par than a gavita pro de 1150watt at 2 ft from bulb..
i just got them so i cAnt say if they will be better or worse than my 600 watt hps,,but im hopefull as it can really save me on electric costs..ive noticed since switching lamps tighter node space and less stretch in the first 2 weeks of flowering..
so whats the dif between lec and cdl?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2015)

Someone say braai? This shoulder stayed on for 16hrs day befor yesterday, came out fantastic. Found out I'll be missing the BBQ brew fest this September, I was gonna enter with pulled pork. Unfortunately I'll be out of town visiting my mother who's having some health issues, it ain't good.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Mom whodat. All the best.

Just a few boereworst for the braai tonight. Nothing snazzy like a chunk of meat.....Unfortunately


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i just bought 2 boulderlamp.com cdl agro 315 watt lamps..paid $500.00 per lamp.. i was told each 315 watt cdl can cover the same area as my 600 watt hps..what is the difference between your growerhouse 315 watt lec and my boulderlamp 315 watt cdl? are they the same thing just different manufacture?
> the sep issue of high times did a thing on best grow lamps and the 315 watt cdl actually had better par than a gavita pro de 1150watt at 2 ft from bulb..
> i just got them so i cAnt say if they will be better or worse than my 600 watt hps,,but im hopefull as it can really save me on electric costs..ive noticed since switching lamps tighter node space and less stretch in the first 2 weeks of flowering..
> so whats the dif between lec and cdl?



They are different names for the same tech, in my understanding.

Lec stands for light emmitting ceramic. And cdl is ceramic discharge lighting.

The real differences are with the bulb used and the ballast to power them.


Mine are from advanced tech lighting, I'm about to be in the room shortly I'll see if I can snap a pic.

Here's a pic from advanced tech lighting website. They use a Philips 4k bulb with mogul socket and Philips 315w ballast, dimmable to 220w if warranted.







I think I paid $220 per kit but i had to get a reflector and ceramic sockets/wiring. Still worth it in my book!

I will add that I had to purchase a step up/down transformer to run these lights from a 110v socket. the ballasts run from 220v.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2015)

Lec is bad ass....

At the same height above canopy,as a 600 blue...
The lec reads x10 320fc & the 600 blue reads x 10 130fc


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

@curious old fart - run a temporary 220 line using romex or conduit right through the house.

How old are the wall units? I replaced mine and it ran way cooler and used a tenth of the energy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Pool shock, lol....like we have loads of pools in The Netherlands, Alpha haha. I doubt it's the water, and the pump is......pumping! If keeping the temps down doesn't work I will look for something like pool shock. Although I am not sure where I will find it.....


Lol, well, hot tubs or juzcuzzis and the like all use the stuff too! After you had issues with bacteria on your cuttings stems , did you run a high concentration of bleach and water through it for a couple hrs? Once the bacteria has gotten in a cloner, it's really hard to get it out because it lives in every nook and cranny and will come back round after round, even if the Temps are cool (it usually happens from too hot of Temps, but after its established it lives in any Temps really). You'll need to disinfect it, even the foam inserts (I'd suggest buying new ones or boiling them for an hr or so). Good luck man

Ps. Stem rot from cloners is on part with broad mites and root aphids fwiw, really bleach that thing with lots of bleach


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry about your mom whodat, hope she's ok


Speaking about lighting, white lasers may be replacing led in the near future 

http://www.sciencealert.com/breakthrough-white-laser-technology-could-replace-led-lighting


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

LEDs are white lasers! And they have some dangerous stray frequencies too. Wear eye protection at all times!

This has been a safety message from your friends at Club 600. 

Time for a safety break.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol^^ safety meeting commence!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

I want to go to there!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

My safety meetings are some what unsafe, but you're welcome to join  i need to read more about these white lasers, I hope the tech comes out soon, a white laser that produces red green and blue light would be so awesome for horticulture lighting (well, minus the green), I mean how much more efficient can you get than led? This is supposedly 10-100xfaster than fiber optics also so no more loading screens woo-hoo! And the savings of electric, ohhh the savings would be great


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2015)

@WhoDat, sorry to hear about your mom best vibes heading her way.

@alpha, I'm ready for one of those safety meetings.  I just got through with
one of mine.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @curious old fart - run a temporary 220 line using romex or conduit right through the house.
> 
> How old are the wall units? I replaced mine and it ran way cooler and used a tenth of the energy!


Part of the problem is that I have an existing 220 line that just needs be moved about 15'.
The units are about 2 and 3 years old. I just pulled apart another unit that had about 3 years of service before it was replaced and the rear radiator fins are clogged with no way to get to it without destroying the assembly. The unit in the bloom room runs 24/7 is subject to weekly sprays. Hard use, short life.


cof


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

I would be game for any kind of meeting with you all! seriously though, a meeting in the flesh would be amazing. Many of you have become friends although we've never met.

I wonder if you guys look like what I imagine you look like. 

Probably a lot uglier.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2015)

Everyone looks like their avitars to me  

Thanks for the thoughts fellas, it's gonna be a roughy one most likely, serious lung cancer. At least she's back in the states in good hands.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm too ugly to have an avatar!
But if anyone is ever in the northeast your welcome here.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2015)

Some shots 9 days 12/12.
Rude Dog, C99, SW7, BMS, White Indica, Critical.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 8, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i just bought 2 boulderlamp.com cdl agro 315 watt lamps..paid $500.00 per lamp.. i was told each 315 watt cdl can cover the same area as my 600 watt hps..what is the difference between your growerhouse 315 watt lec and my boulderlamp 315 watt cdl? are they the same thing just different manufacture?
> the sep issue of high times did a thing on best grow lamps and the 315 watt cdl actually had better par than a gavita pro de 1150watt at 2 ft from bulb..
> i just got them so i cAnt say if they will be better or worse than my 600 watt hps,,but im hopefull as it can really save me on electric costs..ive noticed since switching lamps tighter node space and less stretch in the first 2 weeks of flowering..
> so whats the dif between lec and cdl?


Is your lamp hung vertical? I googled your lamp and it looks like your hood is horizontal and slightly different type reflector in general.

Sun Systems LEC 315 is hung vertical and has one of the craziest reflectors i've ever seen.

It looks like 5-9 light bulbs are shining down because of how its set up.

This fixtures MSRP is $599, i got it for a very very good deal. Like I said I paid like $180 out of pocket

Will definitely keep everybody updated on how it performs, i think LEC is where its at. I could have gotten any lighting system for a steal of a price and I chose LEC 315.


CDL = Ceramic Discharge Lamp
CMH = Ceramic Metal Halide
LEC = Light Emitting Ceramic

They are all the same thing i'm pretty sure lol. Just slightly different reflectors


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2015)

I believe Dr.AmberTrichome uses a ceramic.
BuyitBest in Oregon advertises them for just over $400.00


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I believe Dr.AmberTrichome uses a ceramic.
> BuyitBest in Oregon advertises them for just over $400.00


Which is what they probably should be sold for


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2015)

@whodatnation sorry buddy.

@AlphaPhase i am down

@oldman60 monday

@GemuGrows i have been eyeing those things like a fat kid waiting on cake


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @whodatnation sorry buddy.
> 
> @AlphaPhase i am down
> 
> ...


These are fucking bacon cake dawg.

Bacon cake.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> These are fucking bacon cake dawg.
> 
> Bacon cake.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3475611


Yummmmm!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

That cake mmm mmm


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

More like throw the fukking thing out the window lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, well, hot tubs or juzcuzzis and the like all use the stuff too! After you had issues with bacteria on your cuttings stems , did you run a high concentration of bleach and water through it for a couple hrs? Once the bacteria has gotten in a cloner, it's really hard to get it out because it lives in every nook and cranny and will come back round after round, even if the Temps are cool (it usually happens from too hot of Temps, but after its established it lives in any Temps really). You'll need to disinfect it, even the foam inserts (I'd suggest buying new ones or boiling them for an hr or so). Good luck man
> 
> Ps. Stem rot from cloners is on part with broad mites and root aphids fwiw, really bleach that thing with lots of bleach


Really that bad lol.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Really that bad lol.....


Yea. That bad and sometimes worse. I know alot of people that have just thrown them out because it comes back every time no matter what they do to clean the cloner (I stopped using the cloner Oldman has last August because of it and that's when I started using calcium hypochlorite). Plastic is porous believe it or not, and bacteria can hide on microscopic holes in the plastic that bleach can't get to. The best bet when using an aerocloner is preventive measures, because once bad stuff happens it's game over and might as well buy a new one or use root plugs. Cloners are all good until it goes bad, literally. If you're in an area that you had your stems turn to mush and also slimy? Then you need prevention.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

You can also use ewc tea I hear, but I haven't tried. Either bennies or sterile, you NEED to pick one in hydro, I've been at it for 10 years in straight hydro now, and there is no I'm between


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

If you don't believe me, I bet @Aeroknow can shed some light. He has as much experience in hydro as I do, we probably have the most hydro experience on rui hands down. It's no joke and you're worst nightmare unfortunately


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow. Great suggestion for boiling neoprene collars lol.....I would recommend people not to do it.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> If you don't believe me, I bet @Aeroknow can shed some light. He has as much experience in hydro as I do, we probably have the most hydro experience on rui hands down. It's no joke and you're worst nightmare unfortunately


I am not saying I don't believe you AP. It's just laughable this whole stupid aero cloner thing saving me time. It's a PITA


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

What's wrong with the collar? It's the only way you'll kill the pathogens man. They swell a little, yeah, but the point is to kill the bad stuff and be able to reuse them OR buy new ones as mentioned, do you want them pretty and killing clones or funky but rooting clones  BOIL THEM TO SAVE CLONES!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

These were all boiled. And clean. If it's a matter of keeping things pretty I wouldn't do it, if it's a matter of keeping clones rooting and the veg room in tact do it, you're choice champ. 


So please, please, no more info that is wrong on riu, I can not stand all of the wrong info here  really, it hurts my growing pride trying to help others. I've mentioned I've been growing a while, well it's true and I know so much correct info about growing that can help people, but there's so many times I try to help and crap like that. Don't do that, or no way that's not right. Well, in fact...it is right. See, I only speak when I *know what I am saying is correct and **will benefit the riu community. * I'm trying to sound like a dick because maybe this will get through to some people, that some people here do know what they are talking about and want to help. Sorry, I kind of went off there ey? But shit, so much crap info here it's sickening


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

Maybe that's why the newbie section is so pathetic and I'm done even looking there to help people. 

Peace I'm out.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

AP. Ffs I have done all your suggestions. Boiled. Bleached. Thrown away cuts (even rooted ones ) but there must be a better way than boiling neoprene...just saying. 
Pretty, ugly, whatever.....There no way to use this as it just falls through the hole lol...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> AP. Ffs I have done all your suggestions. Boiled. Bleached. Thrown away cuts (even rooted ones ) but there must be a better way than boiling neoprene...just saying.
> Pretty, ugly, whatever.....There no way to use this as it just falls through the hole lol...
> View attachment 3475688


yeah absolutely no point boiling them n screwing them up when new ones can be bought for 2-4p each in bulk

How is it coming along with the cloner now? going any easier yet?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Hahaha....erm no. Not really going to well. I have 1 rooted cut though.
I have bleached, boiled, cleaned and I am about to replace. Keeping temps to around 23 to 24. 
You got a link for new collars Saer?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Hahaha....erm no. Not really going to well. I have 1 rooted cut though.
> I have bleached, boiled, cleaned and I am about to replace. Keeping temps to around 23 to 24.
> You got a link for new collars Saer?


Strange you are having so many problems with it tbh, with mine it was just a case of take the cut, make angled cut, whack in collar, whack collar in cloner and ignore for 10-14days lol, out of interest do you have any pictures of the pump/sprayer assembly etc? surprising few pics of the insides of the 40 site online

With the neoprene, most hydro shops sell them but they are available thru ebay/amazon as well etc, takes a while to look thru the listings for the cheaper sellers tho

This site does them for 35p each in 50`s/100`s

http://www.mellowyellowhydro.co.uk/systems-xstream-aeroponic-propagators-xstream-aeroponic-parts.irc

Or because of the cost of buying ready made collars a lot of ppl just grab a sheet of neoprene and cut the collars themselves with a 2" hole punch or similar etc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-NEOPRENE-PLAIN-SPONGE-FOAM-RUBBER-SHEET-VARIOUS-SHEET-SIZES-THICKNESSES-/261338185781?var=&hash=item3cd8f84035


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Cheers bud. Yeh I think it's just the freak weather. It's been over 30 here since I got the dam thing haha.
Here's a pic of the sprayer.
Re the collars. I would probably recommend sterilising them in the microwave like in a baby bottle thing. Probably help with the mishap in thing.
Anyway
Pic.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Cheers bud. Yeh I think it's just the freak weather. It's been over 30 here since I got the dam thing haha.
> Here's a pic of the sprayer.
> Re the collars. I would probably recommend sterilising them in the microwave like in a baby bottle thing. Probably help with the mishap in thing.
> Anyway
> ...


hmm i have an idea...............quick question, your pump in the cloner, which model is it? MJ250/500/750 etc etc?

Dont worry ive answered my own question lol

Long story short i think the flow rate thru the sprayers is too high/powerful etc, the spray coming out of those sprayers is multiple times more powerful than what i had in my 12 site and even in my 12 site i had to turn pump down as far as i could, think there is too much water and not enough oxygen getting to your cuts etc

I may be wrong but it wouldnt hurt to borrow a adjustable pump and attach it to your sprayer assembly and see if a lower flow rate works better for you/the plants etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

@DST the 12 site in action so you can see what i mean,mine was turned down even lower/slower than this video ff to 25 seconds


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

DST - Your cloner model is pretty small too.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Clone in jiffy and clone in aero. Let's see if any of them root and which first. The jiffy clones are sitting in my living room on top of a shelf.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> DST - Your cloner model is pretty small too.


That's not what the girls say.....

What do you mean small? Thing is quite clunky imo

The one up from it is the 120 site which is the biggest.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> That's not what the girls say.....
> 
> What do you mean small? Thing is quite clunky imo
> 
> The one up from it is the 120 site which is the biggest.


I think he meant its a small cloner for having THAT amount of water being chucked around inside it etc


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a lower rate pump but the connection is too small for the spray attachment. Borrowing is not an option. I may try with the other pump at some point if I can find the plumbers tape. Wtf would they sell a pump in a system that doesn't work....typical lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh. And its on the timer going on and off for intervals..
Ok. I am boring myself with this topic already.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> I have a lower rate pump but the connection is too small for the spray attachment. Borrowing is not an option. I may try with the other pump at some point if I can find the plumbers tape. Wtf would they sell a pump in a system that doesn't work....typical lol.


Can you fit a tap/dial to turn down the water flow between pump n sprayer?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2015)

You should probably just burn your whole house down. Start over.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> That's not what the girls say.....
> 
> What do you mean small? Thing is quite clunky imo
> 
> The one up from it is the 120 site which is the biggest.


buddy runs the 120 like a champ. perhaps the mention of the smaller cloner is related to less water, which heats up by the pump, during summertime, easier.

wondering if the frozen packs can add substantial bacterium. also, can't one just soak the neoprene pucks in hydrogen peroxide to sterilize?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Aye H202 would probably do as well. 

Anyway
I have yellow fly paper hanging in every room like we having a party. I've installed a/c throughout the whole house. Got frozen bottles of water in every room. Air purifiers running, a sulphur burner for good luck, and like 300 no pest strips scattered randomly here and there. Oh. And in flushed everything like 10x. For some reason flushing 4 gallon pots down the toilet isn't working. Am I doing it right?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Can you fit a tap/dial to turn down the water flow between pump n sprayer?


The h section that sits on top plugs straight into the pump. Only way would be to have an adjustable pump or lower rated one.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Also @DST Fairy just called to say she found a load of those neoprene discs n baskets new in the cupboard and she was thinking of dropping them off in tha` toon to a mutual Fairy friend if you fancied?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 9, 2015)

DST said:


> I have a lower rate pump but the connection is too small for the spray attachment. Borrowing is not an option. I may try with the other pump at some point if I can find the plumbers tape. Wtf would they sell a pump in a system that doesn't work....typical lol.


I found a piece of old tubing to put on the output of mine to make it just a little bit bigger so it would fit my cloner pipe.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Also @DST Fairy just called to say she found a load of those neoprene discs n baskets new in the cupboard and she was thinking of dropping them off in tha` toon to a mutual Fairy friend if you fancied?


Good old fairy. Sounds sweet. I've got plenty baskets spare lad.

Got to get these in the flower cupboard when everyone's gone to bed.
 
 
Mmmmn. Wonder if they will fit.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2015)

It seems that they have found the secret to Shakespeare's success......

Was Shakespeare HIGH when he wrote his works? New chemical analysis of tobacco pipes found in the Bard's garden suggests he had a taste for cannabis

South African scientists carried out a chemical analysis on broken pieces of pipe found in Shakespeare's garden in Stratford-upon-Avon, as well as in the grounds of his neighbours' homes.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

@DST - What is the water capacity of the cloner?

This is the model I use (gifted from @BobBitchen ) and it has a fairly deep reservoir.



It is about two beer cans tall. Can't find any specs. It is called a Clone King.

I am lucky because it is the exact duplicate of Bobs system and I can follow his method. I get roots in 4-7 days.

After 7 days:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 9, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Is your lamp hung vertical? I googled your lamp and it looks like your hood is horizontal and slightly different type reflector in general.
> 
> Sun Systems LEC 315 is hung vertical and has one of the craziest reflectors i've ever seen.
> View attachment 3475553
> ...


what is the coverage area of your lec? yes mine is a horizontal reflector with ballast on top, i have 2, 2ft above a 4x6ft table and they seem to cover that area very well.. papers say each can cover a 2.8ft x 3.4ft area at 1 ft above canopy.. but with all the info i have all par values wer taken at 2 ft above so i figure ill keep it 2 ft above and cover a 3x4ft area...
what kind of coverage you get with the verticle reflector??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> They are different names for the same tech, in my understanding.
> 
> Lec stands for light emmitting ceramic. And cdl is ceramic discharge lighting.
> 
> ...


my boulderlamp 315 watt agro uses a 3,100k phillips bulb with a weird 2 pin socket, looks kinda like the end of the flourecent tubes, 2 pins, both round, 1 is a little bigger than the other...


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - What is the water capacity of the cloner?
> 
> This is the model I use (gifted from @BobBitchen ) and it has a fairly deep reservoir.
> 
> ...


It's about this high on a size 11.
 
Lol.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - What is the water capacity of the cloner?
> 
> This is the model I use (gifted from @BobBitchen ) and it has a fairly deep reservoir.
> 
> ...


i use the clone king 36 site and LOVE IT... i get roots in 7-10 days 100% success rate with plain ph balanced water..only problem with mine is i have to clean the sprayer heads every week with a safty pin, tweezers, and a Q tip.. i clean the collars by simply soaking them in a bucket of bleach water overnight then wipe them with a rag and rinse, but after a wile they shrink and fall throu holes so i buy new ones every 6 months or so..i hate cleaning the jets its a pain but seems like theres no way to keep dust,dirt,roots n dabree out of the thing, so gotta keep it clean..


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2015)

Yea @DST 

I think the dome may be your problem, from what i'v read.
I use the clone king with 100% success 
Healthy cuts non PH'ed tap water ( my water runs 76°f with pump on 24/7)
I'm not a fan of added clorine, I use h2o2 to sterilize, 
I also use 5 ml KLN & 10ml pro tekt to 3gals water (what my res holds ) with success .
Give tap water, no dome, & 10 days of ignoring them a try... bet it works

Peace bob


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

I think it may be too shallow. The sprayers are located too close to the stems and the water heats up more quickly. I din't think it made a difference how cloners were configured. Aparently it does.

Try a Clone King model and use @BobBitchen 's method. I was getting 50% results before and now I am getting 100%.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

I do give them an occasional foliar of a mild nute mix and neem to keep the fan leaves supple.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2015)

Mo may have something there, it seems all the aero probs i'v seen are from the shallow type cloners


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Do you ever use a foliar @BobBitchen ?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

At a 120 euro Inc shipping I think I'll give it just a few more days Mo lol. 
And thanks again everyone for their help and suggestions. I'll report back in 10 minutes lol j/k in a week or so.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2015)

took the clones from the cloner this morning.
these cuts were from plants 4+ weeks into Flower
and suffering from a mite infestation,






Clone king success from april, this probobly shouldn't have made it...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do you ever use a foliar @BobBitchen ?


I truly try and ignore them for 10 days..the less input from me the better I think


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I truly try and ignore  them for 10 days..the less input from me the better I think


I ignore the rooting plugs for a week.......it seems like less attention yields better results. and I usually get roots in 7-14 days, depending on strain.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2015)

enjoy your Sunday.....






cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I ignore the rooting plugs for a week.......it seems like less attention yields better results. and I usually get roots in 7-14 days, depending on strain.
> 
> 
> cof


That may have been my problem with rooting cubes, I aways felt I "had to" do something for them.
Only had about 75 - 80 % success


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2015)

Haha those melted plugs, too funny.


----------



## CwHall (Aug 9, 2015)

Day 40 of flowering this Jack Frost long way to go


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 9, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> took the clones from the cloner this morning.
> these cuts were from plants 4+ weeks into Flower
> and suffering from a mite infestation,
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFULL!!! NEVER TOOK CLONES OFF A BUDDING MOTHER,,looks like i need to try..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

The flowing clone has a ton of roots and yet no new growth up top. Did it start to sprout new growth eventually?

The reason I ask is that my Fireball clone is very similar.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The flowing clone has a ton of roots and yet no new growth up top. Did it start to sprout new growth eventually?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Fireball clone is very similar.


Yea, they started to re-veg, then the heart attack kinda stopped me from
taking care of em & I let em go.

I like the way the FB rooted on all my attempts , I'm not sure what the clone in the pic was though


----------



## james murphy (Aug 9, 2015)

manatee grey would be really bad...lmao


----------



## james murphy (Aug 9, 2015)

that plushberry is gonna be a treat...wish i could get some beans of that.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 9, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> what is the coverage area of your lec? yes mine is a horizontal reflector with ballast on top, i have 2, 2ft above a 4x6ft table and they seem to cover that area very well.. papers say each can cover a 2.8ft x 3.4ft area at 1 ft above canopy.. but with all the info i have all par values wer taken at 2 ft above so i figure ill keep it 2 ft above and cover a 3x4ft area...
> what kind of coverage you get with the verticle reflector??


Mine is supplimental lighting to my 1000w hps.

However, I would be happy vegging with Sun System LEC315 in a 4x4, I would be happy blooming with it in a 3x3.

In the past i've used florescents and cheap 600w bulbs with magnetic ballasts and crappy reflectors.

I entirely revamped my grow space.

Before: (3rd grow)

After: (4th grow)
 

This is my 4th grow, its my first grow with quality gear.

Growlab 4'9"x4'9"
Phantom 2 ballast
Good hood for my grow space
1000w Eye hortilux HPS
LEC 315
Roots organic soil
7 gallon smart pots


Obviously theres a few "synthetics" in there. But this is organic by my definition; healthy living soil, nothing harmful to humans. I pick sustainable products when I can. Random tangent; I think the logistics behind both organic growing and synthetic growing are both evil in their own ways; but they are necessary evils and I have fun with living soils.



Anyways. *The point of this post was to say; i can't give much experience knowledge with what i'm currently working with; I was however confident enough in all of my purchases to spend a considerable amount of money on it all.* I spent a few extra months broke as shit to invest in all of this so its not like i'm one of those people with an infinite wallet XD.

I'm very confident in my 1000w HPS with 315w LEC's ability to kick ass. I love the vertical bulb too.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 9, 2015)

very nice...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2015)

There are two good shows on the Fusion Channel. One is a history of cannabis laws in America and the other is the Cannabusiness report which has a high tech greenhouse in Cali, extraction processes and molecule separation for specific results. They will be repeating them all night.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> There are two good shows on the Fusion Channel. One is a history of cannabis laws in America and the other is the Cannabusiness report which has a high tech greenhouse in Cali, extraction processes and molecule separation for specific results. They will be repeating them all night.
> 
> 
> cof


I wish I could get that channel. But!.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> There are two good shows on the Fusion Channel. One is a history of cannabis laws in America and the other is the Cannabusiness report which has a high tech greenhouse in Cali, extraction processes and molecule separation for specific results. They will be repeating them all night.
> 
> 
> cof





oldman60 said:


> I wish I could get that channel. But!.....


i am looking now


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 9, 2015)

We have had a few good programs on AWE Channel but they have been case studies
on medical properties of canna.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

yea that is a no go on my cable.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

@genuity you reckon this clone is big enough? Wonder if the prop will handle it...."Cap'in. We're at clone Factor 6 and she canny handle it!!!!!!"


Ladies settling in....The Plemon is not going to fit. Luckyily I have 2 little Plemon shrubs to put in.

Plemon shrub.

Doei
DST


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

DST said:


> @genuity you reckon this clone 9s big enough? Wonder if the prop will handle it...."Cap'in. We're are clone Factor 6 and she canny handle it!!!!!!"
> View attachment 3476360
> 
> DST


Well doubt that would succumb to the rot as quickly as the others have lmao, worth a try just for shits n giggles i reckon if its snapped anyway lol


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

Maybe I should make a ghetto cloner......got a couple of spare air stones, just need some neoprene collars, lmfao.....


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

Righto. Sourced my neoprene collars as well lol. You reckon the Yin would notice half his number matt disappearing.....I bet Mum would lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tread lightly as not to incur the wrath of yin!!!
We wouldn't want to loose the Capt. now.


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2015)

Yin gonna whoop yo ashy ass...

That clone is a tree in its self..I bet it clones faster than the others.


----------



## Reporichter (Aug 10, 2015)

VoxOx said:


> half an hour prior to testing drink milk or buttermilk and eat yogurt
> It will clean your urine and blood tests, its work in my country


Get golden shower it is synthetic urine I've had mine sent to lab lots and lots of times used to be once a month it's like 25 bucks and it has a handwarmer and temp strip on the bottle u can fit in underwear or I just put in my pockets


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2015)

The gift fairy just arrived bringing great and powerful gifts!
Thank you gift fairy.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

I am up in Woodland Hills this morning. Anybody live up here?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2015)

Out of the blue RIU is back to sending email notifications.
Cool!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

Godzillclone is chilling man......


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Throw some bubbles in there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Mo may have something there, it seems all the aero probs i'v seen are from the shallow type cloners


Yes for sure you need alot of water to offset the heat of the pump.

I clean with a couple bottles of hydrogen peroxide and let them soak.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Throw some bubbles in there.


BUBBUWS.....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2015)

The one in the back is just starting to flower, one up front is stacking like it wants to real soon... Bring on das flowers!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> The one in the back is just starting to flower, one up front is stacking like it wants to real soon... Bring on das flowers!
> 
> View attachment 3476625


From here they look like they're ready to explode, God I miss
growing outdoors.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Great balls of fire!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Day 3 and two of the Rebar clones have roots!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Day 3 and two of the Rebar clones have roots!


you must be doing something right


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

I am following @BobBitchen 's method. He can make anything grow in that thing!

I gifted him some LA Confidential that was a short squat leafy resin girl. He somehow made it a producer of baseball bat flower covered colas!

I have been following his sage advice ever since!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally made my 600 in it's own loop, I've been pulling from the room this whole time and running a filter on the end... Now no filter is needed there so I made a passive duct with the filter from the flower to,the veg room which had it's own intake and exhaust system but now it's all one continuous environment! I'm pumped as I'm about to set some mead off in there for a symbiotic relationship and don't want to waste the co2 or the AC Onward and upward to the 6!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Mead! Nectar of the gods!


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Day 3 and two of the Rebar clones have roots!


Pics or it didn't happen lol...3 days for roots? GTFO


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.dezeen.com/2015/08/11/begum-bike-ayaskan-growth-plant-pot-expanding-rca-graduate-show-2015/

Self expanding plant pots utilising origami design.


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2015)

cool pots D




Ideal for 12/12 from seed


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2015)

Pretty cool. It says the plant will naturally expand the pot? But a person still needs to add more soil right?


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Pretty cool. It says the plant will naturally expand the pot? But a person still needs to add more soil right?


Thinking the same thing..


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2015)

I guess you would have to manipulate the pot when u think its time and then fill the empty space with coco or what ever.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

Sure - I'll get right on that.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Pretty cool. It says the plant will naturally expand the pot? But a person still needs to add more soil right?


That what the wife and I said. You would still need to lift the plant out to get the new soil underneath...? Maybe we're missing something.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

Clones:




Roots (the second one is longer and visible in the back)



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Clones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, quickest i ever got roots in my 12 site was 7`ish days


----------



## herbganji (Aug 11, 2015)

The time is near

Yummy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2015)

About 9 days for a ring of 2 inch roots for me. I think they start stubbing around day 7.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2015)

herbganji said:


> The time is near
> 
> Yummy


Mouth watering herbgangi.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

Latest update.....clones are still alive, no apparent mushing of stalks, Godzillclone is still chilling like a mofo, and the jiffy boys and girls are also.....still alive.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

Here ya go Mo. Godzillclone with bubbles. Slung it I'm the greenhouse. Let's see if anything happens other than it croaking it.



Peace out DST


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Latest update.....clones are still alive, no apparent mushing of stalks, Godzillclone is still chilling like a mofo, and the jiffy boys and girls are also.....still alive.


Guessing you got the water temps down then lol, 28 0r something before wasnt it?


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

I've not checked since but they were down to below 25 so we shall see. It's slightly cooler today but due to go back up I think.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2015)

I think I might have a plant with an infection?

This is Sweet Amnesia Haze from seed.

A few days ago when I was moving stuff around I partially snapped a branch right at a fork, I immediately pinched it together and put duct tape on it, no biggie its happened before and it'll happen again right?

That day the branch that had broken was wilting, I expected that, no concerns. The next day the whole plant looked off, I thought it could have been heat stress from gavitas so I watered it a bit extra. One day later and she looks like this. Has completely stopped drinking and growing, just sitting there looking like shit.

I've removed it from the others but I think I'm gonna trash it. Big bummer because this is one I wanted to flower now, but its been replaced in the flower tent with BB#3, fair trade


----------



## ShLUbY (Aug 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I think I might have a plant with an infection?
> 
> This is Sweet Amnesia Haze from seed.
> 
> ...



yeah i would trash it. take it out and inspect the root ball though. looks like some serious root rot or some bad bugs in the soil or something. could be plant disease though. out of curiosity what kind of soil are you using? do you let them sit in the water that runs off into the drip trays? this will suffocate plants. overwatering can cause that look of the plant as well, but that is technically a root issue so i would suspect a similar look!  i had a plant do that to me a long long time ago. i was too inexperienced to know to investigate the roots though. just moved on to the next! do some research and you will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I think I might have a plant with an infection?
> 
> This is Sweet Amnesia Haze from seed.
> 
> ...


Looks like over watering to me.

When a plant is injured it stops most of its growth until the injury is repaired. Try letting it dry out.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I think I might have a plant with an infection?
> 
> This is Sweet Amnesia Haze from seed.
> 
> ...


with a significant injury like that, i'd immediately move it to a low stress environment like fluorescents and be careful not not overwater which wld lead to root rot. I'd expect the plant to look like shit for weeks before making a turn around.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> yeah i would trash it. take it out and inspect the root ball though. looks like some serious root rot or some bad bugs in the soil or something. could be plant disease though. out of curiosity what kind of soil are you using? do you let them sit in the water that runs off into the drip trays? this will suffocate plants. overwatering can cause that look of the plant as well, but that is technically a root issue so i would suspect a similar look!  i had a plant do that to me a long long time ago. i was too inexperienced to know to investigate the roots though. just moved on to the next! do some research and you will get to the bottom of it.


Haven't trashed it yet, merely isolated it to a lower light level area. I'm using my own soil mix, peat based with compost and EWC for this plant.

I don't normally let the water sit like that, I just happened to snap a pic at that moment, lol.

If/when I cull it I'll dissect the rootball.




Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like over watering to me.
> 
> When a plant is injured it stops most of its growth until the injury is repaired. Try letting it dry out.


She's been removed to a low light area and is being left alone to see what happens.



abe supercro said:


> with a significant injury like that, i'd immediately move it to a low stress environment like fluorescents and be careful not not overwater which wld lead to root rot. I'd expect the plant to look like shit for weeks before making a turn around.



We'll see what happens. I think the break stressed it way more than I expected, then the following misdiagnosis by me of underwatering and the resultant overwatering finished the deal.

I'll leave it to dry out and hope to see improvement. If not, to the chopping block!




Thanks for the responses everyone! 

Humbling reminders that I'm still an amateur


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like a classic case of broken plant syndrome, it happens.

Personally I couldn't bear to see her like that every day, I'd've given her the mercy chop by meow.

... Happens to the best of us, supports on big floppy flimsy plants are important.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 12, 2015)

my new camping BBQ getting its first cook on


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

Need to have a braai now.....having bloody quiche for dinner


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like a classic case of broken plant syndrome, it happens.
> 
> Personally I couldn't bear to see her like that every day, I'd've given her the mercy chop by meow.
> 
> ... Happens to the best of us, supports on big floppy flimsy plants are important.


Exactly. Shnizzy things happen to the best of us. But then you end up with fun things like Godzillclone. 

This is the Fireballs after a day of having legs spread.
The phone camera doesn't really capture it, but quite happy with it.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

@DST, I hope that's quiche is an appetizer for some real food. 
Good day folks, I hope everybody is having a good humpday just
took some pics in the flower room day 12 stacking up well.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

yep shit happens. what a compost pile is for


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @DST, I hope that's quiche is an appetizer for some real food.
> Good day folks, I hope everybody is having a good humpday just
> took some pics in the flower room day 12 stacking up well.View attachment 3477775View attachment 3477776 View attachment 3477777 View attachment 3477778 View attachment 3477779


Ya got some happy plants there Oldman  very nice


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks Bob, I'm finally getting a handle on the coir growing, big difference between coir and soil.


----------



## CwHall (Aug 12, 2015)

Who would of thought it snows in the summer this year . Jack Frost is almost done


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ferkin' A @CwHall, beautiful.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2015)

Just looking for a bit of insight from the more experienced and growers of multiple strains.

Have you ever had a plant that prefered more phosphorus during veg or seemed extra sensitive to nitrogen?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just looking for a bit of insight from the more experienced and growers of multiple strains.
> 
> Have you ever had a plant that prefered more phosphorus during veg or seemed extra sensitive to nitrogen?


Right now I have 5 strains going and yes to the nitrogen. C99 in veg didn't tolerate N very well, she rams horned
If I fed three times in a row. I'd feed then 2 waterings and feed. The White Indicas on the other hand can't get 
enough N. Now in flower the C99 is eating like a pig. The BMS is a lot like the C99, just water in veg and feed
like crazy in flower. I think it's a big difference between Sativa and Indica at least IMHO.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just looking for a bit of insight from the more experienced and growers of multiple strains.
> 
> Have you ever had a plant that prefered more phosphorus during veg or seemed extra sensitive to nitrogen?



In my exp a well rounded soil will keep most strains happy, as I guess they tend to take what they need (not root bound and no bottled nutes needed) but that's not to say some strains don't prefer a different diet than others.

... I know, real helpful, I tried lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> In my exp a well rounded soil will keep most strains happy, as I guess they tend to take what they need (not root bound and no bottled nutes needed) but that's not to say some strains prefer a different diet than others.
> 
> ... I know, real helpful, I tried lol.


I agree but coir, dwc or hydro are totally different games and need careful attention.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I agree but coir, dwc or hydro are totally different games and need careful attention.



Typo "not to say some strains DONT..."


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

I used coco for a few grows and just fed all the time....with the odd water. I found it pretty easy, never ph'd or nowt, but then I have never ph'd. I was actually thinking of buying a ph pen recently....ended up buying crayons for the yin instead, lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

You better keep the yin happy, your happiness depends on it! lol
I do ph to 5.8 just because my water is so damn alkaline. I have
noticed a big improvement in vigor with lower ph.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I agree but coir, dwc or hydro are totally different games and need careful attention.



The main difference I've seen in dwc are strains clearly preferring different ppm/feeding strengths. Ran a cut of AK47 that easily gobbled up 1500ppm, then the ?p seemed happiest at like 600ppm,,, both got the same nutes just different strengths.

Never messed with coco, been wanting to play with it. I've been most comfortable with soils.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I agree but coir, dwc or hydro are totally different games and need careful attention.


Not the way I grew. My hydro setup required little to no attention. Soil on the other hand needs to be looked after every day in my experience. Hydro is SO SO SO much easier, simpler and less work than soil. For me at least.


----------



## CwHall (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Ferkin' A @CwHall, beautiful.


Thanks , first time running 600 watts , haven't had any issues . Guess I'm doing something right


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

CwHall said:


> Thanks , first time running 600 watts , haven't had any issues . Guess I'm doing something right


Looks that way from here. What strains are they?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Not the way I grew. My hydro setup required little to no attention. Soil on the other hand needs to be looked after every day in my experience. Hydro is SO SO SO much easier, simpler and less work than soil. For me at least.


I find it so easy to read a plant in soil, soil gives a lot of latitude and you just have to keep
the soil happy and the soil keeps the plant happy. I grew up dirt gardening so it's instinctual. 
I guess it's what your used to. Your plants have always been A+ in the pics I've seen.
Either way comfortable growing = happy plants, that's all that counts.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2015)

You've never seen my soil plants.  Think about charlie browns christmas tree.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

hello 600-

Hope all is well. Here's a quick video from the garden, enjoy


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

Papa all your plants are gorgeous but that Dog is fanfuckintastic! your yard must
smell great in late Sept. early Oct.


----------



## CwHall (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks that way from here. What strains are they?


White Widow X Northern Light #5 X Jack Herrer


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Papa all your plants are gorgeous but that Dog is fanfuckintastic! your yard must
> smell great in late Sept. early Oct.


thanks man! Yea the dog...shes a fucking beast. Very happy to have her in my garden, and she will definitely be a permanent fixture. Misses and I love the smoke. 

As far as smells, As it is, at night we get wafts of cheese and skunk smells with the wind blows thru the windows so i can only imagine what sept will bring.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> thanks man! Yea the dog...shes a fucking beast. Very happy to have her in my garden, and she will definitely be a permanent fixture. Misses and I love the smoke.
> 
> As far as smells, As it is, at night we get wafts of cheese and skunk smells with the wind blows thru the windows so i can only imagine what sept will bring.


Prob smell like your nose is up a skunk's arse.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

lately is been more sickly curdled creme cheese


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hello 600-
> 
> Hope all is well. Here's a quick video from the garden, enjoy


Looking good Papa. Some huige mofos in there. When and how you thinking of raising the roof? bearing in mind you have netting attached? CAn't wait to see it in full bloom.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2015)

papa
I thought you might like some history behind your dog.
I had a problem a few years ago and lost almost all strains. I emailed DST and he sent three 2010 Dog beans. One didn't make it, one didn't have the best characteristics and then you have strain that we have. You have grown the biggest one I have ever seen and I'm looking forward to see her finish.
A friend had one that was over 6' tall when the deer ate her.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2015)

Important tip for better health

Want to protect against heart attack, sleep better and ease your headache? Have more ORGASMS! Experts reveal 12 reasons climaxing is good for your HEALTH...

From acting as a natural anti-depressant to giving the immune system a boost, we reveal how orgasms are good for your health, happiness and wellbeing.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 12, 2015)

CwHall said:


> Who would of thought it snows in the summer this year . Jack Frost is almost done View attachment 3477789 View attachment 3477790


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> In my exp a well rounded soil will keep most strains happy, as I guess they tend to take what they need (not root bound and no bottled nutes needed) but that's not to say some strains don't prefer a different diet than others.
> 
> ... I know, real helpful, I tried lol.


I agree a good soil and they all seem to get what they want. I have to say these 8 plants 5 different strains and they seam to like the organic touch


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

@Dr.D81, Your going to have to air lift that ladder out of the garden.
Absafukinlutly beautiful!!!
And the canopy's are perfect!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2015)

More fun for today


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2015)

Looking fab folks!


A few shots before our side of the rock goes belly up


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Looking good Papa. Some huige mofos in there. When and how you thinking of raising the roof? bearing in mind you have netting attached? CAn't wait to see it in full bloom.


I untied the ones that were tied to the net, then just lifted carefully. The cheese and gogi needed some retying after and got a little raggled from the moving, but will bounce back tomorrow  The dog I swear doesn't need supports, its a stocky bitch.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I untied the ones that were tied to the net, then just lifted carefully. The cheese and gogi needed some retying after and got a little raggled from the moving, but will bounce back tomorrow  The dog I swear doesn't need supports, its a stocky bitch.


Dog showing that bulldog attitude only that one is a mastiff!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> papa
> I thought you might like some history behind your dog.
> I had a problem a few years ago and lost almost all strains. I emailed DST and he sent three 2010 Dog beans. One didn't make it, one didn't have the best characteristics and then you have strain that we have. You have grown the biggest one I have ever seen and I'm looking forward to see her finish.
> A friend had one that was over 6' tall when the deer ate her.
> ...



yea man, I love the smoke off her, as does the misses. For a kush she makes nice dense nugs to. thanks for the background on her to by the way 

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2015)

So I found a strange bug thing on one of the plants today. It's like a tiny yellow thing, maybe a super tiny caterpillar, that was kinda inside the leaf. Like under the leaf skin. Anyone know wtf it is? I'm guessing it's some kind of larvae like a moth or something. It left a trail on the leaf as it moved around munching inside.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi guys! Been a minute for me but wanted to stop by with my latest joy. SRSOG#2 is what I'm calling it and what I'd classify as a "super strain" Super in every sense of the plant. It's hardy, cloned in 4 days, grew fast and big, finishes in 8 weeks, easy to trim. It's the stickiest weed I've ever grown and I'm gonna go as far to say it's the BEST I've ever smoked. Indica dominant lines. I can't wait to get some spare cuts of it to my local friends to start spreading the love!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Hi guys! Been a minute for me but wanted to stop by with my latest joy. SRSOG#2 is what I'm calling it and what I'd classify as a "super strain" Super in every sense of the plant. It's hardy, cloned in 4 days, grew fast and big, finishes in 8 weeks, easy to trim. It's the stickiest weed I've ever grown and I'm gonna go as far to say it's the BEST I've ever smoked. Indica dominant lines. I can't wait to get some spare cuts of it to my local friends to start spreading the love!
> View attachment 3478302 View attachment 3478303


Good to see you around man. Looking dank !


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 13, 2015)

I shared in my journal but I'll share here too. We got our house. The new deck was done in less than three days. We are moved but not.unpacked and I still have a ton of work to do setting the grow back up. Plants barely survived the move in the trash bags it was so hot out. 

Here is a daytime view looking at big bear and then a sunset view looking at the valley.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I shared in my journal but I'll share here too. We got our house. The new deck was done in less than three days. We are moved but not.unpacked and I still have a ton of work to do setting the grow back up. Plants barely survived the move in the trash bags it was so hot out.
> 
> Here is a daytime view looking at big bear and then a sunset view looking at the valley.
> 
> View attachment 3478350 View attachment 3478352


That's great news man, let those nerves settle down once again eh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2015)

I think I was overwatering guys. It's still taking me a bit to get used to the weight difference with Ewc. Also they can take alot more time to dry out than before.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I shared in my journal but I'll share here too. We got our house. The new deck was done in less than three days. We are moved but not.unpacked and I still have a ton of work to do setting the grow back up. Plants barely survived the move in the trash bags it was so hot out.
> 
> Here is a daytime view looking at big bear and then a sunset view looking at the valley.
> 
> View attachment 3478350 View attachment 3478352


Congrats SG.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2015)

Friends seen and unseen greetings to the 600 here a few pic of the outdoor this is Hemlocks Sour cherry as sold on breeders boutique 










This one Is the original Colobuine gold








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Friends seen and unseen greetings to the 600 here a few pic of the outdoor this is Hemlocks Sour cherry as sold on breeders boutique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see you again, plants are looking mighty, mighty!!!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> *Everyone looks like their avitars to me*
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts fellas, it's gonna be a roughy one most likely, serious lung cancer. At least she's back in the states in good hands.


I am not too far off Who. 

I hope for the best for your Mom. The Big C seems to be manageable in many
cases these days, and I will hope that this is the case for you and yours.

JD

P.S. @Hemlock I love that T-Shirt....and the Cherry Trees too.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone else using tumble trimming? For the sake of my laziness I've been using my cement mixer for the final trim  10-15 minutes does the trick. Time saved = hooouuurs. It's not as pretty but I don't really give a fuck, I ain't picky.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Anyone else using tumble trimming? For the sake of my laziness I've been using my cement mixer for the final trim  10-15 minutes does the trick. Time saved = hooouuurs. It's not as pretty but I don't really give a fuck, I ain't picky.


How much hash do you get from the mixer? lol
I don't grow enough to worry but I still hate trimming, ferking arthritis.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2015)

Good to see old faces popping back up. All looks well Supchaka, and Hemlock (looking might might fine bru!)


----------



## james murphy (Aug 14, 2015)

ordered seeds from breeders boutique about a week ago and nobody has even emailed me back.....thought they were helpful and prompt from all ive read and heard. whats up


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2015)

Today little girl went outside without me knowing. I thought things were a little too quiet. Go out to find her trying to transplant a seedling. Used the sharpee on the cup and everything.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Today little girl went outside without me knowing. I thought things were a little too quiet. Go out to find her trying to transplant a seedling. Used the sharpee on the cup and everything.
> 
> View attachment 3478948


Ambition is a fine characteristic. I hope she gets her own garden soon.
I had my own tomato plant when I was 3.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> ordered seeds from breeders boutique about a week ago and nobody has even emailed me back.....thought they were helpful and prompt from all ive read and heard. whats up


Send them an email.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 14, 2015)

i sent one today and wife sent them one yesterday....i trust all is well
ty


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> i sent one today and wife sent them one yesterday....i trust all is well
> ty


I'm sure you'll here from them.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2015)

Don is in the middle of moving house, so the response might be a little slow. Your order is safe.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> i sent one today and wife sent them one yesterday....i trust all is well
> ty


Hi James, I just checked and there was an email sent to you at the start of the week and then a reply yesterday to your email where all the tracking info is given again about the order. Perhaps check your junk file?? But looks like all is fine. I don't really want to post a tracking number on here, lol.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> How much hash do you get from the mixer? lol
> I don't grow enough to worry but I still hate trimming, ferking arthritis.


The last batch I did was a little over 1lb and came out with 2oz of butter makings.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 14, 2015)

Time to swap for some hashish


----------



## james murphy (Aug 14, 2015)

thats odd..but i know its all good. wife says ty and so do i...have a wonderful day and thanks again

.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> thats odd..but i know its all good. wife says ty and so do i...have a wonderful day and thanks again
> 
> .


Have you found the email now?


----------



## james murphy (Aug 14, 2015)

no...we have checked both emails extensively and cant find a thing.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2015)

it's an hotmail account and was a reply to an email you sent......

and it's in the US being processed as far as the postal update states.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 14, 2015)

right on..baffled about the emails but no worries thank u in advance!!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Mo, have you had much experience with high CBD strains and spasms? Or anyone else for that matter. I've got some arm twitches here and there. My left tricep spasms quite regularly for ohhh about the last year. I actually find that I twitch more when I smoke most strains.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Hey Mo, have you had much experience with high CBD strains and spasms? Or anyone else for that matter. I've got some arm twitches here and there. My left tricep spasms quite regularly for ohhh about the last year. I actually find that I twitch more when I smoke most strains.



My face starts twitching when I get too high  Well actually I can get high as a kite by myself or around good friends and be perfectly fine, but when I'm with people I don't know the paranoia and twitching sets in lol
That's when I make a smooth exit and get back to my comfort zone,,, and smoke a bowl to deal with the recent stress 



Good to see you back around Chaka!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Who, you too! I've retired from FB completely so the little time I have now I plan to spend here


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Hey Mo, have you had much experience with high CBD strains and spasms? Or anyone else for that matter. I've got some arm twitches here and there. My left tricep spasms quite regularly for ohhh about the last year. I actually find that I twitch more when I smoke most strains.


supchaka, check out Reggae Seeds Juanita La Lagramosa it's a high cbd plant crossed with a haze.
It's supposed to deal with mussel and inflammation problems so it should help with spasms.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

I get bad arm twitches in my right bicep regardless of medication. I already have a mild tremor so I am not sure whether my nervous system is a good baseline for comparison. I drink a ton of organic milk packaged in glass bottles so my calcium levels are up there.

Ca, Na, and K are all important neurocentric ions.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

I have not had the Mulanje tested for CBD. I have some Pennywise and Sour Tsunami that I need to work and find some high CBD phenos.

I need to find out what nutes the CBD phenotypes prefer. Once I get some going I will try cuts in different grow environments.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 14, 2015)

what super cbd low thc strains are the best??


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have not had the Mulanje tested for CBD. I have some Pennywise and Sour Tsunami that I need to work and find some high CBD phenos.
> 
> I need to find out what nutes the CBD phenotypes prefer. Once I get some going I will try cuts in different grow environments.


I tried growing shark shock a couple times and man I could not keep that plant happy for nothin!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> what super cbd low thc strains are the best??


Franks Gift is the highest cbd I've heard of.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 14, 2015)

whos the breeder?


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 14, 2015)

Its funny that Monsanto owns General Hydroponics lmao


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Its funny that Monsanto owns General Hydroponics lmao


They recently acquired them, personally I'm boycotting GH products because of that.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> whos the breeder?


That is a ? to ask @Dr.D81 or @Mohican they are familiar with the strain.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Hey Mo, have you had much experience with high CBD strains and spasms? Or anyone else for that matter. I've got some arm twitches here and there. My left tricep spasms quite regularly for ohhh about the last year. I actually find that I twitch more when I smoke most strains.


I had biopuncture treatment for spasms in my hand and it worked. GP told me nothing could be done....


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

DST said:


> I had biopuncture treatment for spasms in my hand and it worked. GP told me nothing could be done....


GP's are like that, a good neurologist is worth their weight in weed.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

@Dr.D81 has a special CBD cut from Oregon. I do not remember the name.

Oh yes - Frank's Gift!

Sour Tsunami is supposedly another. I have some of it crossed with Querkle from Subcool/TGA. I have not had it tested.


----------



## herbganji (Aug 14, 2015)

Hmmm, maybe I should order something from breeders boutique...

Yummy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> whos the breeder?


It was bread by Oregon micro growers and it is 22.6 Cbd and 9 thc


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2015)

The new tent came today, no need to ask what I'm doing this weekend.
Have a good weekend everybody. Stay happy, stay high.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> The new tent came today, no need to ask what I'm doing this weekend.
> Have a good weekend everybody. Stay happy, stay high.


Going camping?


----------



## papapayne (Aug 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> They recently acquired them, personally I'm boycotting GH products because of that.



ditto. sucks that pepsi and coke are both owned by Monsanto as well. Cant seem to boycott mountain dew lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2015)

That's hella funny papa.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Going camping?


My wife thinks so, now I'll have 2 hideouts.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> ditto. sucks that pepsi and coke are both owned by Monsanto as well. Cant seem to boycott mountain dew lol


Yea, I have a problem with coke 0 since I gave up coffee at night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> ditto. sucks that pepsi and coke are both owned by Monsanto as well. Cant seem to boycott mountain dew lol


yea well most of you have met me so you know about me and the mt dew


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 15, 2015)

Damn.. Just got home from a long ass drive and then pusher street was closed.. Opens at 6pm.. Damn and no word why.. Also it was somekind of gay pride day in Copenhagen so traffic was all kinds of fucked up :/
Time for a dab-a-thon


----------



## papapayne (Aug 15, 2015)

I guess I'm just close minded, but I have never understood the whole gay pride shit or the parades. I mean, if I went to city council asking,to close main street because I want to celebrate how much joy boobs bring to my life, I imagine they wpuld say no. I'm hoping that since its legal now (definitsly what the supreme court should be wasting it's time on to be the way) we can stop being bombarded with it.


----------



## herbganji (Aug 15, 2015)

Man the outdoor is beautiful papa...my dream someday haha.

Yummy


----------



## bellcore (Aug 15, 2015)

There was a big police crack down in NYC one night in the early 60s I belive. The gay club goers were all fleeing to escape and had to double back and such. I think the whole parade thing started as a reenactment/celebration in NYC and then it caught on in other cities. There was a PBS show I'm pretty sure.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2015)

i think it was called "Sucking dick, it's not just for chicks anymore"


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2015)

Booby pride parade! I am in!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2015)

DST check yo email. 

I too am a big YES for the booby pride parade, lol


----------



## papapayne (Aug 15, 2015)

Shit, maybe we need to,start a petition! 

And Ty @herbganji  Yea breeders boutique site definitely worth checking out. The dog is definitely worth having, it's my current,standard all other kushes will be judged. Sour cherry is amazing for pain and,anxiety, and looks beautiful in the bag. Cheese surprise is looking like both females are keepers thus far. 

Deep blue, blue pit, and black ss are on my next to buy list.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Shit, maybe we need to,start a petition!
> 
> And Ty @herbganji  Yea breeders boutique site definitely worth checking out. The dog is definitely worth having, it's my current,standard all other kushes will be judged. Sour cherry is amazing for pain and,anxiety, and looks beautiful in the bag. Cheese surprise is looking like both females are keepers thus far.
> 
> Deep blue, blue pit, and black ss are on my next to buy list.


i like boobs


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> i like boobs


I like everything about women but PMS or what they call PMS, but I haven't
put up with that in a loooooooooong time.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2015)

There seems to be an interesting job opening in Oregon..






* THE WRITE PUFF: Oregon newspaper looking for marijuana critic *
The Oregonian announced Thursday it's hiring a freelance cannabis critic, trying to clear the haze around marijuana.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I like everything about women but PMS or what they call PMS, but I haven't
> put up with that in a loooooooooong time.


life gets simpler when it ends.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I like everything about women but PMS or what they call PMS, but I haven't
> put up with that in a loooooooooong time.


You lucky muther fucker! I almost get divorce every month the two days before


----------



## papapayne (Aug 15, 2015)

lol yea I run for the hills! Find something to do thats not at home


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2015)

Groundhog days....I smoke so much I forget about it each month then it comes round and I am thinking, am I going nuts or is everyone in this house totaly irrational!!! lol. Pregnancies a whole new ball game of crazyness ime sometimes fun, sometimes just plain old frogs in a box!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2015)

Try post partum depression, my wife's brand was like the worst pms ever, all the time, everyday for 9 months or so. I'm honestly surprised we made it through still together.

I'll never forget hanging out in the car for hours Christmas Eve when it was near freezing. And people ask if we are going to have more kids lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I guess I'm just close minded, but I have never understood the whole gay pride shit or the parades. I mean, if I went to city council asking,to close main street because I want to celebrate how much joy boobs bring to my life, I imagine they wpuld say no. I'm hoping that since its legal now (definitsly what the supreme court should be wasting it's time on to be the way) we can stop being bombarded with it.


I doubt it. In Amsterdam they changed it due to people complaining that there was no celebration of Family Pride or the equivalent for Hetro Pride....so they changed it to Canal Pride....With signs soon vandalised to become Anal Pride. Homosexuality is open and accepted here....but it isn't the Gay Utopia some think. There's still a lot of violence against gays and with a large and ever growing Muslim population not everyone thinks it's cool. My friend and I talked about it and we both felt in some circles unless you run around with a rainbow tshirt on with my best friend is gay printed on it then the PC brigade are on you like a tonne of bricks.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyway.....Today Is A Good day
 
Peace and bawbaws for everyone.
DST


----------



## chained (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey, what's up Club 600? 

I'm just testing my first 600w indoor hydro system now as my seedlings pop up elsewhere under some T5s. I'm trying to get all my temps and plumbing sorted in the 600w tent before I transfer the seedlings in. This is also my first grow.


When trying to decide on what size lights to get, weighing up the pros and cons, this thread helped my decide.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 16, 2015)

I find it funny that they are called Gay pride parades when they shame a huge section of the gay community who refuses to participate in a live sex show that stops families from being able to enjoy their city.

Imagine that the same dudes blowing random people in washrooms can't maintain a respectable rally to further their cause. Instead they have ensured a large section of society will never accept this portion of "gay culture" and in fact are turning quite a large population against gay pride parades. Not gay rights, as I think the majority understands gay folks are just folks. But the parades, at least here in Canada, have gotten way out of hand. 

When Toronto's Crack smoking mayor was asked if he would be attending, the media was trying to get some more controversy out of him, he said he wasn't interested in seeing grown men in thongs grind on each other and perform sexual acts. The media shut up it was pretty hilarious.

It's sad you can't have a reasonable debate with these people about their actions without being labeled as "anti gay". 

Also, there was a boob rally a couple hours from me. They arrested some women for riding their bikes topless so they had a rally of topless women. Sounded like a bunch of old hippy types  I wasn't going to make the journey for old hairy ladies


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I find it funny that they are called Gay pride parades when they shame a huge section of the gay community who refuses to participate in a live sex show that stops families from being able to enjoy their city.
> 
> Imagine that the same dudes blowing random people in washrooms can't maintain a respectable rally to further their cause. Instead they have ensured a large section of society will never accept this portion of "gay culture" and in fact are turning quite a large population against gay pride parades. Not gay rights, as I think the majority understands gay folks are just folks. But the parades, at least here in Canada, have gotten way out of hand.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with old hippy ladies, I'm married to one and she's married to a old hippy. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Anyway.....Today Is A Good day
> View attachment 3480264
> Peace and bawbaws for everyone.
> DST


Great picture!

Looks like our Canadian brothers have been growing some top notch strains....

Djokovic complains to the umpire about the stench of CANNABIS wafting from the crowd during Canadian tournament

Novak Djokovic was forced to complain to the umpire during his Rogers Cup victory against Jeremy Chardy after claiming the smell of cannabis on court was making him feel unwell. After winning the first set in Canada, the World No 1 approached the chair to speak about the pungent smell filling the air.



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Great picture!
> 
> Looks like our Canadian brothers have been growing some top notch strains....
> 
> ...


Fuk him if he can't take a joke or toke.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2015)

He's a crybaby. He got high and won the match.....quityerbitchin Djokovic!


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I find it funny that they are called Gay pride parades when they shame a huge section of the gay community who refuses to participate in a live sex show that stops families from being able to enjoy their city.
> 
> Imagine that the same dudes blowing random people in washrooms can't maintain a respectable rally to further their cause. Instead they have ensured a large section of society will never accept this portion of "gay culture" and in fact are turning quite a large population against gay pride parades. Not gay rights, as I think the majority understands gay folks are just folks. But the parades, at least here in Canada, have gotten way out of hand.
> 
> ...


Yeah I never understood why the gay pride parade had to show people in clothing that sex shops have to hide from street view.

It kind of makes it all about sex instead of a persons right to love in peace.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2015)

Well I guess roots have started on some....I got bored freezing the bottles to put in the water rez, so luckily the overall temperature here seems to be going down for a bit.
 
Not exactly dreadlocks but....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

Finally!

I had some clones that took exactly 21 days to get roots!

My cloner is just now starting show new nubs on some of the clones. I think it is getting too much AC or the 100W Cree bulb is not enough light.

No dreads here yet either.

Animal Cookies is starting to stack:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2015)

When running organics and using beneficial bacteria and fungi does letting the soil dry to the point of being light to lift harm the little helpers?

Or can they survive dry periods?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

If it is dry enough to kill the plant I suspect it will be harmful to many of the microbes. Fungal spores can survive fairly harsh conditions.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When running organics and using beneficial bacteria and fungi does letting the soil dry to the point of being light to lift harm the little helpers?
> 
> Or can they survive dry periods?


they're fine. nothing a little water can't straighten out.

I've had a running disagreement with a local major garden center that carries products that are past expiration, i.e. ferts with micor's, that are twice the price of ferts without micor's. There is a point to the date, as in degradation of the product.....and these are almost 2 years past expiration. Problem is that is that he is the major retailer of Fertilome in this area.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

I got some promix at Home Depot that was very old. I wonder how different it was compared to the fresh stuff I was getting?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2015)

I bought ocean forest once from a different nursery. It was apparent they had it in stock a long while. My grow did seem to be affected by it too. I make it a point now to only buy my soils from stores that turnover their inventory frequently.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2015)

I really dont care what two or ten dudes for that mater want to do but i dont want to see that shit. I have had many gay friends going back to high school and they have all respected i am not so we were cool. I even got hit on in Europe several times and only one time did he not want to take no for an answer. 

Anyway papapayne and my buddy from work came by and we all got the ploy on the greenhouse


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't know, but it has made me look for expiration dates.
I bought some gorilla glue from Home Depot that was so old that it wouldn't flow. I called gorilla glue about it and they stated that was normal for Home Depot to sell out of date products.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I really dont care what two or ten dudes for that mater want to do but i dont want to see that shit. I have had many gay friends going back to high school and they have all respected i am not so we were cool. I even got hit on in Europe several times and only one time did he not want to take no for an answer.
> 
> Anyway papapayne and my buddy from work came by and we all got the ploy on the greenhouse
> View attachment 3480501


Looks good Doc, glad you got the ladder out!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 16, 2015)

Loving that green house Dr, I cant even light a joint in my garden without the neighbours threatening to call the police. 

2 weeks from flip, only realised today that I still had the 400w in the air cooled hood , more stretch than normal, couldn't see my thermometer lol. Put a 600 in and all is good again


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't change the bulb! Still stretching!





Except for this one - Akki (AK47 x Paki Punch):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 16, 2015)

I guess chlorine (in tap water concentration) doesn't harm beneficial bacteria. Interesting


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I guess chlorine (in tap water concentration) doesn't harm beneficial bacteria. Interesting


Been using tap water for years, no problem.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 16, 2015)

i just think ahead an let the tap water circulate w a pump and bubbler for two days and the water is just fine...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Aug 16, 2015)

blackberry jabbas



cheese surprise #2


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

Fireball at 17 days 12/12
 
11 3gal pots under some light...


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks like Autumn is here in Europe.

Funny Dr. I have never been hit on in the UK, but practically every weekend in Amsterdam when I was out on the town (back when going out was part of my life, lol) some douche would try it on. And some of those mofos think they can turn a straight man gay, lmfao....gtfo. Just like hetro's, there are some nasty fukkin gay folk, and some very normal peeps too. (p.s loving the greenhouse bru!)

Cheese Surprise looks surpsingly awesome Papa!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fireball at 17 days 12/12
> View attachment 3480730
> 11 3gal pots under some light...


just.....some light Gen? 

got a Q for you Gen lad. But I'll get Don to throw you over a PM as I don't have them active on RIU.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 17, 2015)

Started setting the 4x8 up last night and don't you know there is
one support rod missing, here we go with the back and forth to get it.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 17, 2015)

Damn oldman that sux.. My very first "grow buy" was from hydroponics.eu and i was missing all sorts of stuff. Broken ballast.. Never got it fixed. Money out the window..
Took another trip to christiania and it went great. They loved the green and purple  Boobies all over! Music and great sun.. Was just gonna smoke a joint and get things done but 10 joints later it was a hella drive home, very very funny  Love those days when you just get caught in the good moments. Wish i had been better with the phone taking snaps of the beauty :/


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2015)

SOOOOO O JEALOUS !!!!!!!!

Glad you had a good trip mate. My wife just went to copenhagen and now you. Damn man... I wanna go! 

Nice pics... glad you made it out with your phone.


----------



## new007789 (Aug 17, 2015)

nice..


----------



## new007789 (Aug 17, 2015)

*What’s the Best Strain of Cannabis to Smoke?*


----------



## new007789 (Aug 17, 2015)

nice


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks like a fun day out Hydrogp. Always nice to see Cannabis being enjoyed freely.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Started setting the 4x8 up last night and don't you know there is
> one support rod missing, here we go with the back and forth to get it.


The amount of times this happens in the MJ industry is just stupid mad.....(and not just tents).


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 17, 2015)

DST said:


> The amount of times this happens in the MJ industry is just stupid mad.....(and not just tents).


Maybe as things go more mainstream it will get better but as long as it stays
clandestine it really does suck and the only way to save any money is with
internet purchases like this.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 17, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Damn oldman that sux.. My very first "grow buy" was from hydroponics.eu and i was missing all sorts of stuff. Broken ballast.. Never got it fixed. Money out the window..
> Took another trip to christiania and it went great. They loved the green and purple  Boobies all over! Music and great sun.. Was just gonna smoke a joint and get things done but 10 joints later it was a hella drive home, very very funny  Love those days when you just get caught in the good moments. Wish i had been better with the phone taking snaps of the beauty :/
> View attachment 3480812 View attachment 3480813 View attachment 3480814


Looks like a great day bro, glad you had an enjoyable one.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Maybe as things go more mainstream it will get better but as long as it stays
> clandestine it really does suck and the only way to save any money is with
> internet purchases like this.


Yup. They got you by the .......tent poles indeed.


----------



## herbganji (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey 600, trying to get some input as far as when to chop cause I'm at a loss with her right now. Today is day 61 of flower, it's headcheese supposedly but I'm pretty sure she was indica dominant. She has started yellowing significantly since a couple weeks ago, never changed the amount of nutes I was giving her, so as of a week ago I decided to flush and just use plain water since she's coming up on harvest. I have a 120x I've been using to check out trichs and to me it seems like I still have quite a bit of clear. Definitely some cloudy and ambers but for the most part I think they are clear. What I was thinking was just watering her one more time tomorrow and then let her dry out til friday and chop her then. I'm going to cure with boveda packs so I'm hoping that works out as well. Here are some pics, thanks for any input! One love.

Yummy


----------



## james murphy (Aug 17, 2015)

hooraaaay...breeders boutique came thru in about a week!! thank you guys very very much. my freebies were QQ and CQ48...have no idea of wat they are.very very kind place to get seeds..feels like christmas lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2015)

QQ = Qrazy Quake (description on website)
CQ48 = Cheese Quake X AK48


----------



## james murphy (Aug 17, 2015)

ok soo i read up on q.q. and am very stoked..the c.q.48 is the one that im not sure of


----------



## james murphy (Aug 17, 2015)

ahhh ty


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2015)

new007789 said:


> *What’s the Best Strain of Cannabis to Smoke?*


grannies panties: musty sweetness and unforgettably dank.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

herbganji said:


> Hey 600, trying to get some input as far as when to chop cause I'm at a loss with her right now. Today is day 61 of flower, it's headcheese supposedly but I'm pretty sure she was indica dominant. She has started yellowing significantly since a couple weeks ago, never changed the amount of nutes I was giving her, so as of a week ago I decided to flush and just use plain water since she's coming up on harvest. I have a 120x I've been using to check out trichs and to me it seems like I still have quite a bit of clear. Definitely some cloudy and ambers but for the most part I think they are clear. What I was thinking was just watering her one more time tomorrow and then let her dry out til friday and chop her then. I'm going to cure with boveda packs so I'm hoping that works out as well. Here are some pics, thanks for any input! One love.
> 
> Yummy


hey bru, still looks like it has a bit to go (definitely a 10 plus week strain by the looks of it). I don't think it would harm it to leave her a wee bit longer You have waited already, don't want to get trigger happy choppy fingers now


----------



## james murphy (Aug 17, 2015)

qrazy quake and cheese quake...anyone grow these out and if so pics or info..any idea how long the c.q.x ak 48 takes ..size , taste, and her overall demeanor. ty


----------



## james murphy (Aug 17, 2015)

new007789 said:


> *What’s the Best Strain of Cannabis to Smoke?*


the kind u grow


----------



## papapayne (Aug 17, 2015)

james murphy said:


> qrazy quake and cheese quake...anyone grow these out and if so pics or info..any idea how long the c.q.x ak 48 takes ..size , taste, and her overall demeanor. ty


I have cheese quake in my garden right now, shes bush with viney growth. Needs lots of bud sites to yield. Don't know yet about high and taste


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

Made some dry ice hash the other day,now this is what I smoke when I'm trying to get some rest
Also made rosin out of half of it,got a nice amount...
And left a nice amount of left over hash.

The rosin is not putting me to sleep,like the dry ice hash it came from?

It's more of a smoke all day type buzz,and no grogginess to it at all..

What could this be? 
What happened?

I still have the stuff I pressed,I'm going to test it ou right now.

What do you guys think is going on?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

Not really up with rosin....is she Irish. Lol.
Maybe it's taking out some essentials that are in the dry ice that give you the sleepy feeling? Really not sure lad.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2015)

some rosin instructions....






you might give up your bho


cof


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 17, 2015)

What supplemental lights are you running with your 600hps?

Hortilux bulb.. Thinking of getting some reptile lights in there.. Open to suggestions tho!


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 17, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> What supplemental lights are you running with your 600hps?
> 
> Hortilux bulb.. Thinking of getting some reptile lights in there.. Open to suggestions tho!


LEC 315 has been good to me


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

@DST - how are the clones doing? Mine are just starting to get nubs.

I start my new job on Wednesday!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - how are the clones doing? Mine are just starting to get nubs.
> 
> I start my new job on Wednesday!


Cool, A+ Mo.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST I start my new job on Wednesday!


Congratulations.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Gentlemen!

It will be nice to have a second revenue stream trickling into the Mohican household again! I was getting tired of eating porridge.

The best part is that they don't drug test and they are openly cool with my private life being private.


----------



## moondance (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations Mohican.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2015)

Congrats mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Gentlemen!
> 
> It will be nice to have a second revenue stream trickling into the Mohican household again! I was getting tired of eating porridge.
> 
> The best part is that they don't drug test and they are openly cool with my private life being private.


Right on just the way it should be


----------



## papapayne (Aug 17, 2015)

congrats mo!

Seems like things are coming together for a lot of members, knock on wood!


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @DST - how are the clones doing? Mine are just starting to get nubs.
> 
> I start my new job on Wednesday!


Awesome news bud!! Was that the interview you went to last week? Isn't it nice when a client doesn't mess around for weeks on end making a decision. I have a contract hanging in the balance, a few weeks to renewal and the client is still messing around trying to figure out internal budgets....useless shites big business. I read an interesting article on the BBC about how big business could learn from Major Drug cartels and criminals, who think outside the defined lines of traditional business.

I'll check the clones and report back later lad.

Still raining, it's not stopped for 48 hours I think. Boring.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

Well Internet back on, bud is back been lost without it. Hope all is well guys...

The 8x4 is empty I got around 20 dry and still 2 plants of critical to weigh up.......

Breeders boutique is the best strains ever like these dpq in my 3x3 smell lovely but don't look as to yeild much... 

I don't no if it's my sloppiness with putting more care into.8x4 or the few environment factors ie no temp controller and intake, higher Temps in 3x3 as well as lower humidity...... 

And also debating a nft for my 3x3 first to get hang of.it and do 1 last.run in 8x4 in soil


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

Definitely your sloppy Ness lad lol. I am sure you'll see good with the nft i heard any mofo can do hydro lmfao

Mo. There you go. Pics of roots lol. Only on a few like.
 
 
Jiffy plugs not showing roots yet.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

@DST only tap water in there?? That's all I use in mine like iv just potted 8 up yesterday as well for a.m8 I would got sum pics of the big roots


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

You guys recon I be to pull this round it's last my plemon I had to get back off a m8 he never told me he flipped till like a week after


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2015)

it has roots lad it'll turn round might take a bit mind. any pics of your DPQ I know Sear was looking for some. also mate the pit you just done was banging. everyone loved it.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @DST only tap water in there?? That's all I use in mine like iv just potted 8 up yesterday as well for a.m8 I would got sum pics of the big roots


aye lad, just water.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

ii its strong like thats what coming on my jollys haha, a hope this last pip is a she am gona fill my cloner full of fb x sc for when i get back to start 3x3 nft and 8x4 soil..... il get sum pics later when lights go off you can see the difference in the qp and pk pheno u labeled and the qp one smells unreal, i still have that to take cuts from


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Made some dry ice hash the other day,now this is what I smoke when I'm trying to get some restView attachment 3481021
> Also made rosin out of half of it,got a nice amount...
> And left a nice amount of left over hash.
> 
> ...


I am probably way off the mark here but I was reading about decarboxylation the other day. It changes a lot of the cannaboids, so THCA becomes THC and other cannaboids are increased / decreased from normal state . Possible that the cannaboids that make you sleepy / groggy are being changed into a more buzzy buzzzzzz lol.

Congrats Mo, I am in out of work again but seeing as its the kids 6 weeks school holidays here in the UK I thought I would live off the wife for a while lmao (jk) and hang out with the kids.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought the Scots where bad, deep fried butter on a stick, holy shit fatman

*The US love affair with food on a stick*
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33943760


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2015)

DST said:


> I thought the Scots where bad, deep fried butter on a stick, holy shit fatman
> 
> *The US love affair with food on a stick*
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33943760


Hey.....fried kool aid,deep fried bacon,fried snickers bars.....all on a stick


Butter cow
Hahahahaha...


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 18, 2015)

DST said:


> I thought the Scots where bad, deep fried butter on a stick, holy shit fatman
> 
> *The US love affair with food on a stick*
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33943760


That's how we kill off the weak ones.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

Soon it will be cannabutter on a stick!

@DST - Did you check out @BobBitchen 's thread? He adds a tiny bit of KLN, root powder, and Pro-Tekt potassium silicate. 

I throw in an aspirin and instead of KLN I use 1 drop of root excelurator and 3 drops of h&g plant food. I'll post a pic in a min. 
\Mine looked like yours until yesterday. Now they are starting to look like they will make it.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


>


Hahaha earth mother....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

Inject me with some cheese!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

Roots and clones:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

Dpq pk pheno not sure what's up with it as none others have this, only 1 plant of this as well tho
 
 
 

Here's the dpq qp pheno smells lovely like blue this one 
 
 

And the purple.lemon


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

That is amazing what you can grow in those small pots!


----------



## james murphy (Aug 18, 2015)

nothin on the cheese quake ak 48 huh...must b new i imagine


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

Cq 48 but still young pups and need sexed


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

Change of plan in there next moh, 4 plant nft debating on strain between fb x sc or dpq the qp pheno


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

Just checked clones ffs....threw a few more away due to mushy Ness. I've had dome on. Dome off. Timer on pump. Timer off pump. This is actually past the being funny stage and getting quite annoying. Thanks for the suggestions Mo but I don't think it's clone in water that will help....maybe tossing the thing might though.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

You can see that many of mine look mushy on the tip. They are still popping out new roots above that area. I will probably toss a few of these though. They are getting cooled by the AC and it has slowed down the growth immensely. I moved the light closer and I have shut the vent in that bathroom. The room is closed up to keep TC out. He likes the taste of clones!


----------



## james murphy (Aug 18, 2015)

very excited to see them all started 3 of each q.q., s.c., dpq. and c.q. x ak48..ill let you all know wats up...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2015)

Evening 6'ers! Just thought i'd give a quick run down on the strain's i done there, in particular the 3 purple one's that i stupidly didnt label 
Well ive all but tasted one which was the small almost BLACK plant. ( see my thread, last page! )

This is the Blue Pitt x Cheese
Can smell and taste the Blue pitt, just wish i had it in a bigger pot and under more light



I'll take some dried bud shot's of all 7 bit's and get the smoke report with them later's when the terror goes to kip.Got him hanging off my back lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2015)

james murphy said:


> very excited to see them all started 3 of each q.q., s.c., dpq. and c.q. x ak48..ill let you all know wats up...


Think ive done all of them haha! Just cant access my old album's and even through my thread alot are missing :-/

My next lot are Q.Q x Dog, Q.Q x Liver's, F.B x S.C, and The eagerly awaited P/lemon Got to find the good's in there! I'll have the Scottie Dog in full force, that was the top of the lot again this run. Only the Fireball's come close imo, i just cant smoke the stuff from being on the couch all day after, or sitting para at night with the reek! I'll blow Psychosis all day but the Dog is something special. Donald fkn nailed that!!!

Yo @DST, when can we expect more Blue Pitt's Homie ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2015)

@curious old fart
Do you think the small plant on my last page could be an Extreama ? The color must be cold or idk, ive had alot got like that with others that did in winter but didn't there ???
Gave out 2 selfies ?

This one, it was the fat leave seedling so would make sense and i did throw one or 2 of them in!
 
Not had a taste yet, ive smoked your Extreama before so i should be able to tell lol zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

Fb x sc is the bomb just as good as the pit for me, the dog the pit and the fb x sc has been my best 3 iv grew what I loved the taste of, also the qq x livers and pk x livers were lovely as well but still not up there with the other 3, plemon is lovely as well that is up there with other 3 at top iv grown, I hope to pull it back round


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2015)

They sure sound the berrie's! It was like a bunch of strain's after my own heart lol
I found the F.B's, Don's Dog and DST's B.P all had a similar trait or to be fancy " Terpine profile lol ", they were very similar in taste. Don's Fireballs were slightly different but just as good in its own way!
The Dog ive had from 2010 is totally different, pure fuely funk, I'm hoping i can get a male out the f1 F.B's i have left, ive got to find a suitable male parent to keep it around as long as poss. It would be an injustice to the MJ world to let it go. Even the Sweet Stomper would compliment it well. I just done a pepsi challenge with my little bro with a little Dog and SSK, from eye he couldn't separate them and only the in your face fuel reek was the difference when sniffed.
The second one i done went 3 weeks longer and got an extra flush, just about to give it a go


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Yo @DST, when can we expect more Blue Pitt's Homie ?


Couple of weeks.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

Sheesh. You lot been eating alphabeti friggin spaghetti lol...


----------



## papapayne (Aug 18, 2015)

MAN oh MAN! Those look/sound like some strains worth having in the garden. I love the dog, such a awesome smell and high. I can get shit done on the dog, melts pain, and is happy times. The sour cherry is my favorite for anxiety. Such a beautiful nug in the bag to. I can't wait to try the 2 cheese phenos. 

Jakes dream and 2 new seedlings of cheese surprise being flowered indoor next up in the new room, cant wait for those. I hope to one day have a winner from every strain from BB


----------



## papapayne (Aug 18, 2015)

DST said:


> Couple of weeks.


hope you will have enough for the large crowd of people dying for some!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hope you will have enough for the large crowd of people dying for some!


Amen.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2015)

@DST FWIW when I was having problems with mushy stems on most o my clones I decided to start making my final cuts with the stems completely submerged in a pitcher of water and letting them soak for 24hrs,,, then into cubes they went. I started getting 100% after that with only changing that factor. My guess is air was getting trapped in the stem before it could do its thing.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

That's one thing I use to do and stopped doing whodat. Not really sur le why. You could be right, I was checking the very bottoms with a scope and it didn't look pretty....


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hope you will have enough for the large crowd of people dying for some!


There will be a couple mate 
I reckon they'll go quite quick though.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2015)

All I did with my clones was cut, strip a cm or cm and a half, and then dip in clonex gel. Put in cloner with tap and all was good.

Funny how shit someone can be not in their medium of preference.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2015)

Still healthy over here  flowering has officially started.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2015)

Then there's whodat.... who kills it in any medium.

Lovely trees bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks jig, I have my moments.


Edit: Here they are June 14th


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2015)

It's amazing to me how much a mulch helps things stay wet. I had some old leaves covering the top of one of my plants' soil and it stayed wet so much longer than the rest. Only problem is not being able to see the soil to check if it's wet or not lol.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 18, 2015)

thank you for the pics an info...still thinkin bout the ak 48 phen that is used in their cross..


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> @curious old fart
> Do you think the small plant on my last page could be an Extreama ? The color must be cold or idk, ive had alot got like that with others that did in winter but didn't there ???
> Gave out 2 selfies ?
> 
> ...


She's a beautiful plant and she might be from the extrema, but the bud structure on your plant is larger than the one I have.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2015)

numberfour said:


> I am probably way off the mark here but I was reading about decarboxylation the other day. It changes a lot of the cannaboids, so THCA becomes THC and other cannaboids are increased / decreased from normal state . Possible that the cannaboids that make you sleepy / groggy are being changed into a more buzzy buzzzzzz lol.


No.. Just no.

It just makes the thca into thc which can then be absorbed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That is amazing what you can grow in those small pots!


You havent seen my grows in five gallons.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 18, 2015)

6.5ltr them little ones I'm in flaming, I will be doing 4 in there next on nft 1st week September it should be started


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

Just for reference 5gal ~ 19 liters

So he is using about 1.7 gallon pots!


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

You guys and your gallons lol. I am always confused. A gallon here is 4.4 litres, but US gallon is different (of course, we are all individuals hehe)

Holy shit, my nose has stopped streaming, the world is like a different place, haha. Still looking like Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer though.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't find a nft to fit perfect in my 3x3. I'm gonna have to build one I think with plastic piping, 2 lengths with 2 plants in each length. 

Bigger diameter on pipes the better would yous guys say or does that mean water needs to come through faster and more.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

No idea Bud, I can't even get an aero cloner to work, lmfao.....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 19, 2015)

Depends on what sizes you are looking at @budolskie. I would say small is not great, large is better than small, but too big is just too big. Haha.... hope that makes a little sense. I used 4" diamerter pipes and found that to be a good size. I think 6" would have been too large for what I was doing. Anything smaller than 4" wouldn't have worked very well... roots would have clogged up the whole pipe.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

Well the trays we use to get in the 90's were just a res with a shelf in it and a pump to flood the tray above with the water just flooding back across the shelf and into the res. I think that would be pretty easy to make yourself, rather than buying tubes etc. .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2015)

bit like the old skool ebb n flow jobbies.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2015)

I think I've remedied the tent pole problem, no thanks to the vendor.
It just so happened that I had some old aluminum tubing that will work.
I did manage to get a partial credit from them. So it's game on again!
@DST, you were so right but at least this was my first and hopefully my
last (lol) problem like this.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 19, 2015)

I think the bottom of my Wilma will do good for a res if I can find a tray to sit on it, 
That is.if the Wilma bottom will fit in 3x3 
Al have a check tomoz when i.start emptying tent and gona add extra Light for winter


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

All you need is a piece smaller than the length of one of the sides of the tray. Then a cover (panda sheeting would do) to put over it with inserts for the plants. Maybe some mesh on top of the shelf to distribute the water evenly (you can probably buy that in a hydro store fairly cheap). And a small water pump and air pump for the res. Simples, lol. Who said I couldn't do hydro.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

A pint's a pound the world round!

3.8 liters per gallon here. 5 gallons = 19 liters


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2015)

They drink a pint or a liter? and we're confused?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> They drink a pint or a liter? and we're confused?



Depends how thirsty you are 


... I do miss real electricity, I can't do all my wacky indoor experiments off grid. Bud, the nft build should be pretty easy, some gutters/tubing/a stand, and pump. GL looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Depends how thirsty you are
> 
> 
> ... I do miss real electricity, I can't do all my wacky indoor experiments off grid. Bud, the nft build should be pretty easy, some gutters/tubing/a stand, and pump. GL looking forward to seeing it.


If real thirsty you can have a yard of beer.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 19, 2015)

That was definitely interesting in the military, seeing how few of us in America get the metric system. thank public school system I suppose. The trouble (at least in my humble opinion) is that we try to make sense of the metric vs the us standard. The prob is the us standard makes no sense, while the metric is simple as long as you don't compare it to the us standard.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

Funnily enough in the UK you will get a pint of draught beer/lager 568ml and in Europe you get 500ml for what is classed as a pint. Most cloggies drink beirtjes which are 250ml...The tje at the end donates a diminutive which effectively means small beer.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 19, 2015)

Having recently converted my thinking to the Metric system and Celsius scale here in espana I have to say I prefer whatever the smaller measurement is. Meaning I really love Centimeters vs Inches because they are smaller. So instead of saying 2 and 3/4 inches... it's just 7 cm. More precise. I also prefer F to C, as a change of 1 degree C is a big jump compared to F. F more precise, even if it makes no sense that water freezes at 32 F and boils at 212 F (depending on altitude of course). I also prefer KM to Miles. Shorter, more precise.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

Plemon has been through a battering with the rain but seems to be getting on fine.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> She's a beautiful plant and she might be from the extrema, but the bud structure on your plant is larger than the one I have.
> 
> 
> cof


Its small though, just 12/12 from about 4-5 nodes. Look's bigger in Pic, had a few puff's an hour or so ago and its deff. k.o gear, that's me just got myself together to send a couple msg's lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2015)

DST said:


> No idea Bud, I can't even get an aero cloner to work, lmfao.....


Looks like i am out of the aero cloning game myself. I went back to cups and bags.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

That should do the job 
 
And the spatula was zeroed out btw


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone done coleslaw on a stick yet?


----------



## Figgy (Aug 19, 2015)

Poor guy got bit by either a water moccasin or copperhead today. The wife didn't see which it was. He spent the day at the vet and is home now, but his left neck and this ball here are swollen good. The vet said he's a trooper and should pull through ok. I've been too busy to be here much, but hope everyone is well. The Engineers Dream qwiso has been fantastic! Thanks BB!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Poor guy got bit by either a water moccasin or copperhead today. The wife didn't see which it was. He spent the day at the vet and is home now, but his left neck and this ball here are swollen good. The vet said he's a trooper and should pull through ok. I've been too busy to be here much, but hope everyone is well. The Engineers Dream qwiso has been fantastic! Thanks BB!
> 
> View attachment 3482571


hope your dude gets better! That's scary business couldn't imagine. 

My little guy has allergies and is swelling up and that's scarying the crap outta me lol  Couldn't imagine a snake bite!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Poor guy got bit by either a water moccasin or copperhead today. The wife didn't see which it was. He spent the day at the vet and is home now, but his left neck and this ball here are swollen good. The vet said he's a trooper and should pull through ok. I've been too busy to be here much, but hope everyone is well. The Engineers Dream qwiso has been fantastic! Thanks BB!
> 
> View attachment 3482571


Best vibes to the old boy hoping he's OK.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Poor guy got bit by either a water moccasin or copperhead today. The wife didn't see which it was. He spent the day at the vet and is home now, but his left neck and this ball here are swollen good. The vet said he's a trooper and should pull through ok. I've been too busy to be here much, but hope everyone is well. The Engineers Dream qwiso has been fantastic! Thanks BB!
> 
> View attachment 3482571


that sux..he will pull through how old is the fella if he is ok tom. hes probably iin the clear...best wishes to that sweet ol boy.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 19, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Poor guy got bit by either a water moccasin or copperhead today. The wife didn't see which it was. He spent the day at the vet and is home now, but his left neck and this ball here are swollen good. The vet said he's a trooper and should pull through ok. I've been too busy to be here much, but hope everyone is well. The Engineers Dream qwiso has been fantastic! Thanks BB!
> 
> View attachment 3482571


Make your buddy some canna biscuts to help him out.

My dog loves pot, i blow a hit in his ear and he chills the fuck out. He literally begs for it too.

Dogs like the canna (srs).

I'm not kidding


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2015)

DST said:


> That should do the job
> View attachment 3482466
> And the spatula was zeroed out btw


Wtf is that?! Looks like my feet smell, according to my GF. I may tend to agree about meow.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Wtf is that?! Looks like my feet smell, according to my GF. I may tend to agree about meow.


Tis a chille, basil and red wine burger lad. Your feet must taste/smell dam good on a bun

Some more pics from the What's for dinner thread....










Time for porridge since I am munchied again


----------



## papapayne (Aug 19, 2015)

hey DST,

I hear there are a few new strains coming to the BB? That true?! Details would be awesome


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

There's a few crosses with the lovely colourful Sour Cherry male to come out. Plus I am working on a Fireballs x Dog strain (dubbed Hotdog just now). In Spain Jig is doing some Jake Blues so that might get released at some point as well. Most of the testers/freebies will be along the lines of the Sour Cherry male. Might be interesting the Cherry flavoured Dog And of course there will be Sour Cherry, Blue Pit, and Fireballs in stock as well.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

awesome! Cherry dog sounds pretty damn good. I can't wait to see how the dog I have outdoors buds out...shes gotta be 10' now


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

I better start squirreling away some money


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> awesome! Cherry dog sounds pretty damn good. I can't wait to see how the dog I have outdoors buds out...shes gotta be 10' now


I can't wait either. strictly Seedless done some freaking awesome outdoor Dogs up in Cali. I trully think the Dog is a happier strain outdoors, far less stretching (although it does become a beast eitherway).
I just put 2 6 foot dogs into my vertical cab, dam near filled the thing right up when spread out.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 20, 2015)

DST said:


> There's a few crosses with the lovely colourful Sour Cherry male to come out. Plus I am working on a Fireballs x Dog strain (dubbed Hotdog just now). In Spain Jig is doing some Jake Blues so that might get released at some point as well. Most of the testers/freebies will be along the lines of the Sour Cherry male. Might be interesting the Cherry flavoured Dog And of course there will be Sour Cherry, Blue Pit, and Fireballs in stock as well.


Well I'm going to need a few packs of those Hotdogs and Fireballs  can't wait


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

I am actually going out tonight....first time since I can't remember. A friend is DJing at a place called the kashmir lounge. I am sure they have entered the high times cup before. They sell beer as well as their weed outlet was moved across the road to a separate location when the law changed.....very clever.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

ya...shes loves the outdoors. She only got topped a few times..she refused to allow supercropping, branches dont have "give" in them. Her and the wet dreams (DL X CSS by hemlock) are only 2 plants who I know would be fine without cages...all the others need the support.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

The dog loves a bit 9f super cropping as well. Has always responded well to getting bent over


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

heres some fresh dog porn


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> heres some fresh dog porn


Holy shit, awesome


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

TY man. Just giving em good soil, good sunlight, and the proper level of love  Good genetics doing the rest.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 20, 2015)

Some Blue Dream - 40 days


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 20, 2015)

A little Dog w some Sour Diesal


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

All looks rather nice


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2015)

Cousins....Dog, Hot dog, Fireballs.
The hotdogs has the Fireball structure but the dogs height and the flowers have a dog look about them with the added frosty Ness of the FB.


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 21, 2015)

15 days 600 watts


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2015)

Some morning porn.
Rude Dog, White Indica, SW7.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2015)

DST said:


> Cousins....Dog, Hot dog, Fireballs.
> The hotdogs has the Fireball structure but the dogs height and the flowers have a dog look about them with the added frosty Ness of the FB.
> View attachment 3483355


I've been wanting all three in my stable.


----------



## alaskind (Aug 21, 2015)

Noob here, tryin to find a place to post up some indoor shots chase me off if I did it wrong again.... Kimbo @ 7 weeks 12/12


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2015)

looks great Alaskind, I think all are welcome in the 6


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome alaskind, nice lady you have there. I'd put some support on those
branches for the next few weeks.


----------



## alaskind (Aug 21, 2015)

good call, oldman60, they started drooping down from weight bout 3 days ago


----------



## james murphy (Aug 21, 2015)

all of my beans popped...very grateful to bb..did three of each..s.c., dpq, q.q and c.q. 48..all are startin to pop and im in for a beautiful magical ride..cant wait to get that hotdog and sour cherry. thank u very kindly


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2015)

Good to hear james murphy.

Nice looking flowers alaskind. Welcome to the 600.


----------



## alaskind (Aug 21, 2015)

thanks, Im kinda lookin for a new forum home, this place is nice N large...


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 21, 2015)

Been too long fellas hope everyone is well know I have some obligations I need to take care with a few people in here I haven't forgotten about you I swear but guess who gonna be a first time daddy so it looks like this may be my last crop or two before the child is here. Life is crazy but this is the 4x4 as of Thursday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2015)

congrats NYC


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> congrats NYC


Thanks man I'm.hoping for a boy I've got 6 months till it's due but I'm excited as hell I'm young but I think it will just make me a wiser old man


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 21, 2015)

When my Nephew was born 22 years ago I remember my sister saying his birth changed everything, she was no longer number one, he was the most important person in her life.. Congrats.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2015)

I always wanted a boy but now that I have a girl I couldn't be happier. Can't even imagine having a boy to be honest.

Good luck with it all dude.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrets NYC, yes life will be a whole different experience with a child
enjoy every moment.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 22, 2015)

Well harvested my 3 dpq 2 qp pheno and a pk pheno 

Qp pheno smells really nice and fruity compared to the pk 
Here the pk

And the qp 
 

A little bit extra holiday smoke for next week haha


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Been too long fellas hope everyone is well know I have some obligations I need to take care with a few people in here I haven't forgotten about you I swear but guess who gonna be a first time daddy so it looks like this may be my last crop or two before the child is here. Life is crazy but this is the 4x4 as of Thursday. View attachment 3483949


That's great news NYC. All the best to you and your girl.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 22, 2015)

Purple in a few days as well I recon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

I had to pick up a huge tarp yesterday and covers the greenhouse for the first night. Was a pain but if it keep my girls doing right then it is well worth it. I do think some 2am bb gunning is in the near futur at one house


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Purple in a few days as well I recon View attachment 3484049
> 
> View attachment 3484050


Very nice frost budolskie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had to pick up a huge tarp yesterday and covers the greenhouse for the first night. Was a pain but if it keep my girls doing right then it is well worth it. I do think some 2am bb gunning is in the near futur at one house
> View attachment 3484147 View attachment 3484148


How do you keep even airflow?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats NYC!!!





Dr.D81 said:


> I had to pick up a huge tarp yesterday and covers the greenhouse for the first night. Was a pain but if it keep my girls doing right then it is well worth it. I do think some 2am bb gunning is in the near futur at one house
> View attachment 3484147 View attachment 3484148



Looking killer doc  but why do you need a tarp?

Oh and BB gun? Gonna make some vent holes?


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone and fucks I've been gone too long everyone's plants look crazy good I think this may be my best run ever. @Dr.D81 what you gonna do with a bb gun shoot rabbits or people trying to get your buds ?


----------



## alaskind (Aug 22, 2015)

some old shots


----------



## supchaka (Aug 22, 2015)

So my ac unit died 2 weeks ago. It's just a fan I see broke inside and I already found the replacement parts but I bought the 3 year service plan from lowes. Those fuckers lag getting shit taken care of. Luckily I'm just at the start of this round so I'm just running one light without ac. The unit is a 10k portable that ran 24/7 for the last 2.5 years so I think it did its job. What's silly about lowes is they don't even verify the thing is broken or even want me to return it to a store. They take 2+ weeks to handle shit but in the end I'll have 2 units, since the current one only needs a $20 part which I'll do myself. So it's bitter sweet, pissed cuz they lag but happy since I get to keep the broken one!


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd be lying if I said we had a funtastic time at the Sail 2015 but with the yin it was a bit of a mare tbh.
Here's one of the pics I shot....It was crazy busy.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

DST said:


> I'd be lying if I said we had a funtastic time at the Sail 2015 but with the yin it was a bit of a mare tbh.
> Here's one of the pics I shot....It was crazy busy.
> View attachment 3484383


Randomly, the second you posted that the pic below popped up on another site i was looking at lol


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2015)

Holy shit, it looks like the Long Island Expressway at 6:00pm.
Often described as the worlds biggest parking lot.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had to pick up a huge tarp yesterday and covers the greenhouse for the first night. Was a pain but if it keep my girls doing right then it is well worth it. I do think some 2am bb gunning is in the near futur at one house
> View attachment 3484147 View attachment 3484148


Go get 'em red rider!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Congrats NYC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got ass hole neibghbors want to leave the lights on. BB gun is for the one that is doing it on purpose


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you keep even airflow?


I have fans and a dehumidifier for it. Plus in the day I still have the top centers open on both end walls. I am looking at louvered fans for it too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Thanks everyone and fucks I've been gone too long everyone's plants look crazy good I think this may be my best run ever. @Dr.D81 what you gonna do with a bb gun shoot rabbits or people trying to get your buds ?


Yea buddy! Congrats bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah that's shitty doc, assholes!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Ah that's shitty doc, assholes!


It is cool plus i get an extra hour of dark to kick them in to flower right


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is cool plus i get an extra hour of dark to kick them in to flower right


Are the neighbours doing it on purpose you reckon Dr?


----------



## alaskind (Aug 23, 2015)

man, sorry to hear, hardly anything worse than crappy neighbors...


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Put them little baskets on....seems to help the rooted ones.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2015)

Hooray for roots!!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 23, 2015)

My clone game is straight garbage compared to you @DST


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

NYC, dont be hard on yerself mate, my clone game is about 10% at the minute, lol....it's took me a while to get use to this stoopid auro cloner
First the pump broke, then the water was getting too hot, then the clones where getting mushy, then the neoprene went funky after being boiled, and finally we are getting somewhere. Fuk me, and I thought putting clones in jiffy pellets was a chore, lmfao.

Go those dudes who subdued the ass hole guy on the Thalys train from Amsterdam to Paris (he had a Kalashnikov and a hand gun...and a box cutter, lol (just in case).....US soldiers the two guys by all accounts., Gettting medals of honour from the Frenchies.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2015)

....and it was one of those morocan feks, go figure.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone have tips on using a daisy cloner with airstoñes instead of a water pump?

I used to have 100% clone success when I had my aerogarden those things are idiot proof abs they come with their own light source.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hooray for roots!!!


and Hooray for New LIfe!!! bigger Roots bigger Fruits!!!


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 23, 2015)

those hydro cloners suck.. i had 10% success and it took just as long as putting them in cup of water on windowsill or putting them straight into small container of soil. 

my best clone results are from using a clear plastic tote with a lid. I mist the lid daily and also use the lid the waft some air into the tote. they usually all make it if i don't get lazy and forget to exchange the air.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> ....and it was one of those morocan feks, go figure.
> 
> 
> cof


Unfortunately there are quite a few that give the overall a bad name, as i have mentioned before It is bad though that it is predominantly young Morocans who create a lot of problems here. As the guy who use to work for me said..."these people are not true Morocans" (he was a Morocan himself).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

I went back to the basics on my cloning and now i have enough rooted i could do full runs of cherry pie , gg4, or sfv og.
Filled theses up with soil yesterday. Anyone see the 2 purple fireballs mixed in there?

mostly sfv still rooting. They take 3 week no matter what or who roots them

More freash rooted will get more soil in a day or so
Seedlings go in 1 gallon pots today

And a look out my back door


----------



## ShLUbY (Aug 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> My clone game is straight garbage compared to you @DST View attachment 3484806


not sure how/what your cloning methods are, but here's something that seemed to make an immediate effect on the overall health of my clones...

if you are using a gel for cloning, take a solo cup or a glass jar and put about 2-3 inches of water in the cup. put about 5 to 7 drops of the cloning gel in the water and stir it up real well till the water takes on the color tinge of the gel. then take your cuts off the plant, make your 45 degree cut (or even split the bottom inch of the stem in half after you make the 45 degree cut). place cuts in the diluted gel water for 24 hours (so just the bottom 2-3 inches of the stem are in the water). then place the cuts in your cloner after 24 hrs has passed! i generally do not keep my cloner directly under a light (250 MH veg) so the fringe is fine. i also will snip off a few leaf ends off to help the plant slow down transpiration and prevent any wilting from happening. I get 100% every time with these methods in just tap water. if you want to go crazy, get a product meant to go in the cloner water and Ph to 5.0-5.5 once they start to look like they're showing roots. I go from cloner to soil in about 7 days typically.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I went back to the basics on my cloning and now i have enough rooted i could do full runs of cherry pie , gg4, or sfv og.
> Filled theses up with soil yesterday. Anyone see the 2 purple fireballs mixed in there?
> View attachment 3484878
> mostly sfv still rooting. They take 3 week no matter what or who roots them
> ...


Doc, love that shot out the back door it looks like a forest in the fog, a very nice forest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

that is the blue dream and sfv og you can see. blue dream is 7 ft 3 in and still going


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is the blue dream and sfv og you can see. blue dream is 7 ft 3 in and still going


Blue Dream is a great smoke, hope it yields big for you.
My taller C99 is about 6.5' now and still has a week or so to stretch.
It's running out of head space.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Blue Dream is a great smoke, hope it yields big for you.
> My taller C99 is about 6.5' now and still has a week or so to stretch.
> It's running out of head space.


I am not a fan of this cut. I am going to have to get the one i had The socal guys grow. This is fruity and the one i like has that haze spice. it looks like it will top out the garden though


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am not a fan of this cut. I am going to have to get the one i had The socal guys grow. This is fruity and the one i like has that haze spice.


I'm a fan of haze myself but the Indica's are better for pain relief.
I wish you could try some Juanita La Lagrimosa from Reggae it's great meds 
and has a strong haze kick.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm a fan of haze myself but the Indica's are better for pain relief.
> I wish you could try some Juanita La Lagrimosa from Reggae it's great meds
> and has a strong haze kick.


That is cool. I have good cuts of the franks gift i get to start getting around. First one goes out tomorrow with a cherry pie


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2015)

I love a nice mix of fruity and spicey. I'm more of an OG person but that spicey fruity combo is a close second place.

Had a Northern Lights from vision seeds that tasted wonderful, sadly it wasn't very potent and was susceptible to bud rot so it never got ran a second time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I love a nice mix of fruity and spicey. I'm more of an OG person but that spicey fruity combo is a close second place.
> 
> Had a Northern Lights from vision seeds that tasted wonderful, sadly it wasn't very potent and was susceptible to bud rot so it never got ran a second time.


I love ogs too. I have some sfv og x karma's og seeds i need to take a look at soon. and will seed the sfv og, gg4, and cherry pie in the greenhuse. Cherry pie s1 seems to be highly requested.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I love ogs too. I have some sfv og x karma's og seeds i need to take a look at soon. and will seed the sfv og, gg4, and cherry pie in the greenhuse. Cherry pie s1 seems to be highly requested.


Damn those all sound super lovely!

Check out Lee Roy from RareDankness. Lovely OG. I've got some Karma Biker Kush v2.0 I still have never ran I really need to dig into those. Seen some amazing plants from karma's OG's.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn those all sound super lovely!
> 
> Check out Lee Roy from RareDankness. Lovely OG. I've got some Karma Biker Kush v2.0 I still have never ran I really need to dig into those. Seen some amazing plants from karma's OG's.


I am likeing the og lerry x blue moonshine a lot and working that line. Got to give JD Short some bms x Goji og seeds and a doobie of it not long ago. Picked up some f13 x bb f4 from him too


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2015)

Never had the larry. I've grown bluetara from bodhi which has some Bubba x blue moonshine in it. Lovely plants, gorgeous. Some of the prettiest buds I've grown ever. Hopefully when the legal situation changes up here we get flooded with Cali Og's  I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 23, 2015)

Just put some fem Dog and Lambsbread in paper towels. I have to order a 400w MH and a new filter for this grow. The 600 MH is just overkill in the 3x3, and a little power savings and less heat is always a plus. Second pic is some Engineers Dream qwiso. Very delicious! Have a good Sunday all 

Edit: My dog is pulling through the snake bite. Looks like he only took one fang in the lower lip which was a big plus. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2015)

Great to hear figgy!


Plants coming along-


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Plants....gtfo trees!


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 23, 2015)

3 more days


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

One of our new male bunnies. This one is going to be huge


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2015)

I put up the 4x8 today, recovery time I think some dryice hash tonight.


----------



## herbganji (Aug 23, 2015)

Wednesday is the day

Yummy


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> One of our new male bunnies. This one is going to be huge
> View attachment 3485212


Are those the kind that hide eggs and you turn into stew when they get big ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Are those the kind that hide eggs and you turn into stew when they get big ?


no they are the kind that make dinner


a long over due video for the 600


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> no they are the kind that make dinner
> 
> 
> a long over due video for the 600


Those beasties are going to smell sooooo good, talk about aroma therapy! 
Great job man! 
The bunnies are beautiful they look like they're groomed and your daughter 
looks like a angel.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> One of our new male bunnies. This one is going to be huge
> View attachment 3485212


Awesome pic Dr. mooi meisje! En een lief konijn


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Opinions. So my best friend in Amsterdam has 2 girls. One is of the age he has just let her go to the playground on her own. She hangs with a group of kids with the oldest about 8....she is 7. My friend notices 2 young lads about 13 hanging in the playpark with them. Asks his wife who says they are ok. They are from around the corner and were nice to bring their daughter home when she had a broken bike or something. Next day my mate sees his girl at the park alone with one of the boys (who are twins with learning difficulties btw). He sneaks up to them and listens to their conversation then hears the word for Willie in Dutch. Intervenes to ask wtf is going on. The 2 boys have been videoing themselves with the others playing truth or dare....With the dare being to touch their you know what's. ...or at least touch their shorts there. Mate obviously went crazy. Phoned all parents from his square and the boys parents. If the boys are seen in the park he's going to call the police. I told him I would have already called social services I think. ...what you guys/girls reckon? These things imo need nipped in the bud. These 2 lads are a bit slow so their peers reject them.and they hang with young kids....They are at hormonal age as well. Just wrong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2015)

fucksake nightmare mate. who the F gives bairns that age smartphones for gods sake.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Opinions. So my best friend in Amsterdam has 2 girls. One is of the age he has just let her go to the playground on her own. She hangs with a group of kids with the oldest about 8....she is 7. My friend notices 2 young lads about 13 hanging in the playpark with them. Asks his wife who says they are ok. They are from around the corner and were nice to bring their daughter home when she had a broken bike or something. Next day my mate sees his girl at the park alone with one of the boys (who are twins with learning difficulties btw). He sneaks up to them and listens to their conversation then hears the word for Willie in Dutch. Intervenes to ask wtf is going on. The 2 boys have been videoing themselves with the others playing truth or dare....With the dare being to touch their you know what's. ...or at least touch their shorts there. Mate obviously went crazy. Phoned all parents from his square and the boys parents. If the boys are seen in the park he's going to call the police. I told him I would have already called social services I think. ...what you guys/girls reckon? These things imo need nipped in the bud. These 2 lads are a bit slow so their peers reject them.and they hang with young kids....They are at hormonal age as well. Just wrong.


I agree with you, it has to be dealt with now. Tactfully but directly he should speak with involved parents 
and the boys parents. If the videos warrant it by all means notify the proper authorities.
This could blossom into a very serious situation.
Good luck and he should be vigilant.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

This is what I said to my mate Oldman. He spoke to the boys parents (the mother anyway, she's a single parent if I remember correctly). But my point to him was, "ok, so they don't come round the park in front of your house, but they go to another one and do the same thing to another kid, but then it escalates etc"....I thought he was moving the problem along. But then I guess he might not want to drag his daughter through social workers questioning her about the incident. All the parents in the street are now aware, but these boys need additional help if you ask me. Mate said their mother looked run ragged! These 2 boys are 13 and hitting puberty.....christ, I lost my cherry at that age. It just doesn't bear thinking about. And there was me about a year ago giving him grief for not letting his eldest daughter play outside without him breathing down her neck.

And true Don, I think smartphones for kids under 16 (or possibly even 1 should be monitored or even banned (I say that just now, wait till Yin is that age, he'll be chewing my arm off for one). Why should a boy that age have video equipment on them. It's crazy when you think about it. 

One of my nephews was kicked out of his school for his mate posting a video on Facebook, 3 boys prancing around talking about girls and calling another boy in their class a poof, lol. Worlds a nutty place.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Had a braai last night....interesting article>
*Black pitmasters left out of US barbeque boom*
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33994947


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2015)

DST said:


> This is what I said to my mate Oldman. He spoke to the boys parents (the mother anyway, she's a single parent if I remember correctly). But my point to him was, "ok, so they don't come round the park in front of your house, but they go to another one and do the same thing to another kid, but then it escalates etc"....I thought he was moving the problem along. But then I guess he might not want to drag his daughter through social workers questioning her about the incident. All the parents in the street are now aware, but these boys need additional help if you ask me. Mate said their mother looked run ragged! These 2 boys are 13 and hitting puberty.....christ, I lost my cherry at that age. It just doesn't bear thinking about. And there was me about a year ago giving him grief for not letting his eldest daughter play outside without him breathing down her neck.
> 
> And true Don, I think smartphones for kids under 16 (or possibly even 1 should be monitored or even banned (I say that just now, wait till Yin is that age, he'll be chewing my arm off for one). Why should a boy that age have video equipment on them. It's crazy when you think about it.
> 
> One of my nephews was kicked out of his school for his mate posting a video on Facebook, 3 boys prancing around talking about girls and calling another boy in their class a poof, lol. Worlds a nutty place.


I would think hard about going to the authorities, that is dangerous behavior.
What happens if they grab a girl and since they have been in trouble already, get rid of the
"evidence" so they don't get in trouble! you have to think about the adolescent mentality.
I would still go to what ever Social Welfare or police agency keep my girls close for a long time.
I have a 13 year old grand daughter that lives upstairs from me and all the neighbor boys worry more
about me than they do her parents, I maybe a bit overprotective but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Well I told him what I thought (which is exactly the same as you) so it's up to him now.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 24, 2015)

Well got the stuff out for my nft to begin the project
So this is what I have 
 



So all I. Think I need now is 2 stop caps for bottom end of pipes, a ec meter, a water pump and an air pump

Then the frame to build with metal stud for walls and my nutes!

Out yous guys see missing don't hesitate to remind me on haha


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Remember the Plants lad

Mrs D just messaged to say she is picking up Yin from daycare and the shopping on the way so it's joint time o'clock. Sweet.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes the bubblers full of dpq and fb x sc haha


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 24, 2015)

The baby is not here yet and I'm already a worried parent. I'm young just 25 but if it was me and I had a chance to talk to the mom of those two kids I'd try and take them under my wing and give them a role model to look up, especially when there going through puberty and have easy access to the internet. The last thing you'd probably want is those kids thinking the shit they see on the net is how the world really works just my quarter century worth of .02 cent.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

That's a messed up situation sorry your friend has to deal with that. 

I agree with enwhysea, they need a male role model, especially if they are hitting puberty. Someone needs to teach them how to be responsible respectful men. 

Certainly sounds like the mother and the children all need help. Hopefully the situation gets resolved without any further incident. The whole thing needs to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 24, 2015)

That reminds me of a situation I had with one of my sons. He was 4 or 5 and we were at an arcade. He was standing at the glass case looking over the toys you can get with tickets. I was standing several feet back from him just watching and letting him do his thing. These 2 older boys, I dunno maybe 10-12 years old came up to the counter as well. One motions to the other like he's slamming my sons face into the glass and they start laughing about it. Man I flipped. It's like someone turns a switch and you aren't you anymore. Annnnd I'll just end the story there


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2015)

I third NYC. Would you have liked the authorities called on you DST for losing your virginity at 13 or 14? I'm not saying it's the same situation, but would authorities really help the situation, or just make it worse. Those boys' mom needs help. Someone needs to show them boys right from wrong and care about them.

In my head getting authorities involved always makes the situation worse. Maybe not for your friend, or his girls, but for those boys, for their mom, and for society in general.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

supchaka said:


> That reminds me of a situation I had with one of my sons. He was 4 or 5 and we were at an arcade. He was standing at the glass case looking over the toys you can get with tickets. I was standing several feet back from him just watching and letting him do his thing. These 2 older boys, I dunno maybe 10-12 years old came up to the counter as well. One motions to the other like he's slamming my sons face into the glass and they start laughing about it. Man I flipped. It's like someone turns a switch and you aren't you anymore. Annnnd I'll just end the story there


I hate having to correct the behavior of children who aren't my own.

But when the safety of my daughter is at stake I will be the other kids mommy for a sec.


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 24, 2015)

edit: now that i think about it probably talk to the parents first and if that doesnt work then talk to the kid. Tell teh girls to stay away from them too. There is no reason they need to be hanging out.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> The baby is not here yet and I'm already a worried parent. I'm young just 25 but if it was me and I had a chance to talk to the mom of those two kids I'd try and take them under my wing and give them a role model to look up, especially when there going through puberty and have easy access to the internet. The last thing you'd probably want is those kids thinking the shit they see on the net is how the world really works just my quarter century worth of .02 cent.


Kid I was 19 when my first was born 25 for my second, it's emotionally rough the first time
at any age! just follow your instincts and when in doubt ask someone you respect and has
gone through it.
Relax and enjoy the experience, you only have the first one once. 
Hugs and good times are in your near future enjoy.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Sure is a difficult one to call. I think NYC nailed it though. My first reaction was fuk those dude's, but they are also having 8t rough with a single parent family and learning issues.
And I wouldn't have suggested calling social and yelling rape. Seems these wee guys are in the system with respect to learning so to bring the attention to their teachers or something may have benefits. 

And Jig....twas an older girl that showed me the ropes lol. She was my sex mentor growing up. Lunchtime sex was a cool thing as a teenager  she had an older boyfriend as well lol....


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Sure is a difficult one to call. I think NYC nailed it though. My first reaction was fuk those dude's, but they are also having 8t rough with a single parent family and learning issues.
> And I wouldn't have suggested calling social and yelling rape. Seems these wee guys are in the system with respect to learning so to bring the attention to their teachers or something may have benefits.
> 
> And Jig....twas an older girl that showed me the ropes lol. She was my sex mentor growing up. Lunchtime sex was a cool thing as a teenager  she had an older boyfriend as well lol....


Seems so much more acceptable when the girl is older


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Seems so much more acceptable when the girl is older


Amen to that my first was a 26 yr old women. Bless the hippy movement
the 60's were great!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

I tried so hard to bag a 20 something chick when I was like 14. She had good friends with her that told her she was too drunk  Ruined my night, I was pretty damn close. 

It's not taking advantage of a drunk chick if she's statutory raping me right?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2015)

We should call the authorities on all the pervert women that were molesting you guys.  

Double standards.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm all about double standards when it comes to my sons vs daughter! My wife finally got on board with it about a week ago after years of giving me shit about how I'm not fair between the sexes  in a debate with our daughter about some event she pulled the "well you let him do it" and my wife said well he's a boy! I was like damn sweety you're starting to sound like me!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We should call the authorities on all the pervert women that were molesting you guys.
> 
> Double standards.


Just their names and numbers.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2015)

supchaka said:


> I'm all about double standards when it comes to my sons vs daughter! My wife finally got on board with it about a week ago after years of giving me shit about how I'm not fair between the sexes  in a debate with our daughter about some event she pulled the "well you let him do it" and my wife said well he's a boy! I was like damn sweety you're starting to sound like me!


Welcome her to the dark side.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 24, 2015)

Even though I have 2 sets of dads & moms I feel like you guys are the best kinda parents to talk you guys keep it REAL AS FUCK with me and I really do appreciate that fellas. I'll be back home Wednesday and really can't wait to see how much bigger my garden has grown I'm ready to flower since I smoked through my whole last harvest already. Oh and I've gone this whole week with no herb I'm all mentally clear and shit. Even went to the Pittsburgh zoo and saw some animals


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow. 2nd night out within a week. Rock and roll lol. Watched the football with friends and had some interesting chat with a guy who is quite experienced in the Spanish ways of beezniss


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just was informed I'll have a Great Grand Daughter in January.
Another one to spoil rotten. Ya gotta love 'em.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Just was informed I'll have a Great Grand Daughter in January.
> Another one to spoil rotten. Ya gotta love 'em.


Congrats grandpap


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 24, 2015)

sup err body


----------



## budolskie (Aug 24, 2015)

Out looking for bits for nft today, hopefully get the tubes sealed and the little elbow in end caps for a slow run back to res, would the pump off a Wilma work fine yous recon, iv put in a cloner a sold to a mate and haven't heard any problems from him yet


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 25, 2015)

5 days ago.
 

This morning.
 

Do you see any difference they haven't had any water since last Tuesday I think a tea is in the near future when I get home.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> 5 days ago.
> View attachment 3486157
> 
> This morning.
> ...


Them seeds are growing nice ...everything looks thicker.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey - How did the Cookies and Cream turn out?


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 25, 2015)

What is the history of fireball like what are the crosses.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey - How did the Cookies and Cream turn out?


The only cookies I ever grew out were thin mint and it was the bomb I'll find a pic hold on


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What is the history of fireball like what are the crosses.


Fireballs = Fire alien kush x cherry puff


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 25, 2015)

still a noon at trimming but its personal anyway so I don't mind. @Mohican my cookies


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey - How did the Cookies and Cream turn out?


With what I put them through,I'd say nice...the town folk love it
 
Running the clones now,one outdoors with one From seed,that I did not have room for indoors at the time...the other is going to be mom status..

Digging into the "Too Phat" seeds next. WAKE


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 25, 2015)

How do you guys feel about flowering under 11/13 or do you guys do anything else besides 12/12 ? If so what are the differences you notice. Weight/taste/color/ I'm sure it'll save on the power bill too


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

I have each light on for around 11 hours with a staggered start at light on and also lights off.....I have not noticed any difference when running 11/13. Some say the finish quicker but I not sure about that. Will Def save on lecky though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have ran 13 hours day and 11 night to and didn't see any real difference.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> How do you guys feel about flowering under 11/13 or do you guys do anything else besides 12/12 ? If so what are the differences you notice. Weight/taste/color/ I'm sure it'll save on the power bill too


I've gone as low as 9/15 they do finnish a little quicker but you lose a bit of weight imho.
I have some porn for the gang. 
      Rude Dog, SW7, C99, WI, tall pheno C99, RD getting ready to self seed.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 25, 2015)

lots of rain round here too much, three days in a row.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm beginning to understand why jigfresh likes Iceland.......

Forget Amsterdam! Iceland smokes the most cannabis: Maps reveal how much drink and drugs countries really indulge in

A series of maps shows that Iceland smokes the most weed, with the Netherlands not even making the top five, while Norway is the booziest nation.  


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> lots of rain round here too much, three days in a row.


Also here....then it stopped....and then it started..... it's fun if you're a duck.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Also here....then it stopped....and then it started..... it's fun if you're a duck.


We could use a good 3 day drenching. And the N.W. could use a whole lot more.
Damn temps have been too hot here I'm watering the veggies in the yard every day.
Hope you see some sun and we see rain.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2015)

Cookies 'N cream
 
 
Finally starting to set her self up for bud mode..


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

drought here...damn we need rain..until sept..we didnt get it..yards,,crops....gremlins on the decline...no sweet ass h2o we had 100% grape loss here..its all jacked..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2015)

Look at those stalks! It looks like celery!

DJ Short said 11/13 was key to getting the most character from a sativa. Not sure how hybrids and afghanis would fare.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

I think you can probably base your ideal flowering times on the regions the various genotypes come from. Funnily enough, none of these places ever get 18 hours of straight sun


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2015)

Found a pip on first branch (lower 1) on my supper lemon cuts 1st Gen from a mate female pips, only 1 and never found any in dpq or purple lemon what's drying 

If this does sprout and turn out female,
will it be a true female and worth breeding I'll be planting it soon as I sort my nft out just emptying the 3x3 now.for a good.clean 

A get few shot of the plemon once I chop these and hang it with normal lemon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

I see us meeting in the near future bud.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2015)

That's the plemon and super lemon together


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks great bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

which smells more lemony? just out of interest?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2015)

I should be yielding more like in there but it's mainly just been flowered straight from cloner, 
Deffo gona get the new corners for nft so my stop caps fit 

Should I get a bigger water pump then 490ltrs per hour?

I wana do 4 plants 2 in each tube, have the main pipe from pump split to 4 lines and have a line leading to just a bit higher up then each plant so all the plants get fresh nutes each time


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> which smells more lemony? just out of interest?



Plemon blows it away easy haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

good to know haha! no idea on your hydro Q's tho lad sorry


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2015)

Trial and error I suppose it just drilled the top in 1 my spare cloners so I can snip the tops off my pips and root them again, then I know there safe and well in my cloner then leaving with a mate who has less care in product and more in the bank haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

hahaha think i know who you mean. I'll be looking for that plemon soon.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2015)

Haha here they are now can leafs coming like 

 


And me cloner tested just need me babies in to try it for first time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

didn't take half as long as I thought it might to turn them back to veg. how much you knock those cloners up for man?


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

You using a pump or a stone in the cloner Bud?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

looks like a pump and a 360 spinning nozzle. I know he was using an airstone a while back


----------



## herbganji (Aug 27, 2015)

Organic coconut oil and sunflower lecithin THC extraction

Yummy


----------



## budolskie (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes pump dst and 20 I just sold 1 for don m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

Lets have a catchup when your back off your jollies fella!


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

Finally got a few clones from aero prop potted into soil. A male fireball and a couple of hotdog numero uno's.
The plemon that rooted first didnae seem too happy when transferred to soil and although it stayed alive for a good number of days, it decided overnight to give up the ghost and curl up into a soggy squish.


Peace and clones for all.
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

win some you lose some eh.


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 27, 2015)

Found some spider mites on a couple clones! uh oh! battle is on!


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

Spray and grow worked for me against spider mites.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2015)

Behold the only seed picture in existence of the soon-to-be world renowned SRSOG. This baby is #4 and the final bean. I've already grown 1-3 with 2 being the keeper. I was gonna save this for I don't know what when I thought, fuck it grow it now! I ain't even joking when I say that #2 is gonna set some new standards for the cannabis world!

I usually flop a clone session in the summer and I think this may be it. Temps near 90 in my little closet. I'm so paranoid to keep #2 alive that I left one in veg when things went to clone/flower which I never do. I told my wife if I die in a fiery wreck, I need you to make sure this plant gets to one of my grower friends! So let's see what #4 wants to do for me as well


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Behold the only picture in existence of the soon-to-be world renowned SRSOG. This baby is #4 and the final bean. I've already grown 1-3 with 2 being the keeper. I was gonna save this for I don't know what when I thought, fuck it grow it now! I ain't even joking when I say that #2 is gonna set some new standards for the cannabis world!
> 
> I usually flop a clone session in the summer and I think this may be it. Temps near 90 in my little closet. I'm so paranoid to keep #2 alive that I left one in veg when things went to clone/flower which I never do. I told my wife if I die in a fiery wreck, I need you to make sure this plant gets to one of my grower friends! So let's see what #4 wants to do for me as well
> 
> View attachment 3487621



Nice to see you on here man. I haven't been around tons either lately. I have 4 day weekends this one and next. You should come out and check it out sometime. Plant home is edging towards ready by the end of this weekend! Should be ready to pop some new stuff here labor day weekend! woot!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey club 600,

Things are doing well on the farm. Just dropped some more beans including fireballs  looking forward to growing her out, as I have yet to.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie Pheno #3

 
 

Your welcome.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Raspberry Montage x Blackberry Pie Pheno #3
> 
> View attachment 3487765
> View attachment 3487766
> ...


Weird i cant see any pistils, leaves, or calyxes. How'd u grow just trichomes bro?


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Yay for Friday's and it's not even raining......yet


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 28, 2015)

well I guess I'm part of the 600 club . I got 6 of them going right now. gurilla glue #4 and blue berry diesle


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Lots of folks running multiple lights MrStickyScissors. Please feel free to show off pics and pron  welcome to the thread.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Lots of folks running multiple lights MrStickyScissors. Please feel free to show off pics and pron  welcome to the thread.


I have to admit I might have to give the 600's up and move to the 1k gavitas. beast lights


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

Good Fri. folks and welcome MrStickyScissors.
I spent the whole evening tying plants and plucking those pesky little
new growth suckers.
The new 4x8 is up and has power now, ordered the filter and still haven't
decided what lights to use led or floro. it's just going to be veg so lots of
options. I'm even considering induction but they are a bit costly right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome sticky fingers. Hell some of us run some lights here and some lights there and dont forget the outdoor and greenhouse right D

Animal Cookies x 2010 Dog Kush


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I have to admit I might have to give the 600's up and move to the 1k gavitas. beast lights


Sun, 600's, 1000's....400's, HPS, MH, LED's, CFL's we don't discriminate here


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 28, 2015)

fireball getting massive I also picked off a ton of shitty shoots as well as took some.clones.

I think I may have finally figured this out. My buddy said water pump and a capful of unscented bleach. My aprinkler head never works when i put it on the pump so the water hits the bucket lid and drips off the stems. They look happy so far


Anyone have any experience with honeybee it looks like I've got two different pheno


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3487997 fireball getting massive I also picked off a ton of shitty shoots as well as took some.clones.
> 
> I think I may have finally figured this out. My buddy said water pump and a capful of unscented bleach. My aprinkler head never works when i put it on the pump so the water hits the bucket lid and drips off the stems. They look happy so far
> View attachment 3487998
> ...


Good to see ya NYC your visits are too infrequent as of late.
No experience with Honeybee but check with @DrD81 he should know or
@curiosoldfart these guys should be able to give you the lowdown.


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3487997 fireball getting massive I also picked off a ton of shitty shoots as well as took some.clones.
> 
> I think I may have finally figured this out. My buddy said water pump and a capful of unscented bleach. My aprinkler head never works when i put it on the pump so the water hits the bucket lid and drips off the stems. They look happy so far
> View attachment 3487998
> ...


What you want to know about her....


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah man I know I've been Mia lately but with the baby on the way I've been trying to act more like a young man and less like a 25yr old kid. Trying hard as fuck to get my boss' job so I can be a little HIGHER on the totem poll at work. @genuity whatever you can tell I'll ve happy with does it color up during flower heavy/light feeder? Anything really ??


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Yeah man I know I've been Mia lately but with the baby on the way I've been trying to act more like a young man and less like a 25yr old kid. Trying hard as fuck to get my boss' job so I can be a little HIGHER on the totem poll at work. @genuity whatever you can tell I'll ve happy with does it color up during flower heavy/light feeder? Anything really ??


Check your email.


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2015)

Some purple ones for sure,some green ones for sure...

Back when I was running some of the seeds,like the f1's. The phenols was all over the place,but I found a very nice plant,that Iran for a long time
I'll get pics of the green ones,she was this ones twin,just green,and had a super artificial green apple candy tastes ...but I was looking for a purple plant to run.
I think they love to eat,that grow was in some nice "hot" organic mix,and they did just fine.
Made some f2 also.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Some purple ones for sure,some green ones for sure...
> 
> Back when I was running some of the seeds,like the f1's. The phenols was all over the place,but I found a very nice plant,that Iran for a long timeView attachment 3488016
> I'll get pics of the green ones,she was this ones twin,just green,and had a super artificial green apple candy tastes ...but I was looking for a purple plant to run.
> ...


Sorry gen I forgot you ran these with great success

.


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Sorry gen I forgot you ran these with great success
> 
> .


It's all good,just helping with info.

It was some nice pics of the whole making of honeybee on the breeders paradise thread,but I think after the site upgrades we lost most of it.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

Time for me to head to the flower room and start the days labor.
Such a tough life the wife's at work and all I have to do is play
with my plants, this is heaven!!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Some purple ones for sure,some green ones for sure...
> 
> Back when I was running some of the seeds,like the f1's. The phenols was all over the place,but I found a very nice plant,that Iran for a long timeView attachment 3488016
> I'll get pics of the green ones,she was this ones twin,just green,and had a super artificial green apple candy tastes ...but I was looking for a purple plant to run.
> ...


Did you know if was a purple pheno right away or did it show during flowering ?


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Did you know if was a purple pheno right away or did it show during flowering ?


Once in flower,her bud growth was showing purp at 2 weeks in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Did you know if was a purple pheno right away or did it show during flowering ?


I had two of three go purple but still have the green phone I found in veg. Super stock and sweety like honey.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had two of three go purple but still have the green phone I found in veg. Super stock and sweety like honey.


When you say green one do you mean green like most plants or something special ?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2015)

Whew lucking out, got roots on 5 of my cuts so far. So not a flop after all


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2015)

Woot woot, who's got a new ac unit? Fixing the 10k today and gonna give it to the wife or sell it on Craig's. The 10k was way overkill for my 49sq ft so I got a 12k unit this time. Oh wait, I went the wrong direction huh?


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

A Plemon enjoying the sun we got today. It's been dusted with pollen from another reversed plemon but I have yet to see any positive signs of pollination.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh. It was dusted a few days ago and I noticed a slight wrinkle at the tip of some of the stigmas but nothing else.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Oh. It was dusted a few days ago and I noticed a slight wrinkle at the tip of some of the stigmas but nothing else.


Plemon nookie!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

I put a second female Rude Dog in the 3x3 with the reversed female.
Time will tell, I'm hoping for a bunch of seeds, then the pheno hunt.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

cheese harvest day! She is stunning....loud sweet creme smell. Hints of blue and purple, but still mostly green. sticky as fuck, dense, and simply beautiful. Hats off to Breeders boutique, looks like another winner!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> cheese harvest day! She is stunning....loud sweet creme smell. Hints of blue and purple, but still mostly green. sticky as fuck, dense, and simply beautiful. Hats off to Breeders boutique, looks like another winner!


Absolutely gorgeous papa.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

ty oldman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> When you say green one do you mean green like most plants or something special ?


It was lime green whith purple leaf tips. I will have one in flower before long. Probably winter green house grow.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks smashing Papa!!! Maxed that one out for sure bru!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 29, 2015)

yea, she stayed nice and healthy, so took her till she was 100% ready, nearly every fan leaf had dropped of, yellowed. was swollen up to the max, and starting to foxtail. Very pleased with her, and another suburb example of the great genetics available from the BB! Cant wait to see all the other phenos of the cheese (I have 5 more seedlings of it) and then the jakes dream...oh and the fireballs got planted!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

Who was it grown by? lmao

just fuckin with ya papa buddy that looks tantalizingly lovely.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

Greenhouse is starting to set flowers


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Greenhouse is starting to set flowers
> View attachment 3488558


Those are the only kind of fat bitches I like!!

Today is day 1 of 11-13 I'm hoping and wishing for good things
also got these in the mail for free the other day for some contest


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Those are the only kind of fat bitches I like!!
> 
> Today is day 1 of 11-13 I'm hoping and wishing for good things
> View attachment 3488593also got these in the mail for free the other day for some contest View attachment 3488594


NYC, you'll have to let us know how those Alien x Triangle auto's turn out my kid likes auto's he
has no patience for photo's. I think he gets a little freaked out when he smokes the stronger stuff.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2015)

This is what I call threading the cloning needle. One node, no top, it didn't have anything more than the micro nubs when I took the cut. It wasn't even a keeper, I was just shortening some branches further down and thought fuck it I'll stick some in the plugs. 2 have rooted like this


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2015)

The golden goose. SRSOG #2 (Serious OG) making some new babies for the world!


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 29, 2015)

supchaka said:


> The golden goose. SRSOG #2 (Serious OG) making some new babies for the world!
> View attachment 3488728


Looks beautiful how's it taste and smell


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 29, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> NYC, you'll have to let us know how those Alien x Triangle auto's turn out my kid likes auto's he
> has no patience for photo's. I think he gets a little freaked out when he smokes the stronger stuff.


Have no plan on running then all if you want 2-3 lmk they were free I'm pretty sure they're still gifting them out on here


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 29, 2015)

For anyone who would like to give these free autos a try here is the link to the thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/alien-x-triangle-auto-comparison-by-the-vault.880583/


Just follow the directions and about a week later wallllla free seeds and a awesome shirt.


----------



## Crazybear (Aug 29, 2015)

Do any of you have pictures of these strains from breeder's boutique?
Smelly Cherry (esp. the candy store pheno)
SC x FB which I is either sour/smelly cherry and fireballs. 
SK x DB I assume is Sour Kush x Deep Blue?
Black SS

I picked up a bunch of seeds during the spring sale and got a lot of freebies. Haven't been able to grow them yet due to hot weather and my lease ending soon. But been trying to find some more pictures of some of these strains so I can decide which ones I want to plant first.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2015)

DST said:


> View attachment 3488673
> View attachment 3488675


My smoker has lost some shine,,, tonight's chicken is looking good about meow


----------



## papapayne (Aug 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Who was it grown by? lmao
> 
> just fuckin with ya papa buddy that looks tantalizingly lovely.


Ive come across people using other peoples pics...so I water mark the important ones now lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Do any of you have pictures of these strains from breeder's boutique?
> Smelly Cherry (esp. the candy store pheno)
> SC x FB which I is either sour/smelly cherry and fireballs.
> SK x DB I assume is Sour Kush x Deep Blue?
> ...


Check the BB thread in seed company section. There's also a freebies thread that has been started. Various folks have grown out the last 2. The Smelly cherry pics you might want to check with Don Gin & Ton.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Ive come across people using other peoples pics...so I water mark the important ones now lol.


 flattering haha


DST said:


> Check the BB thread in seed company section. There's also a freebies thread that has been started. Various folks have grown out the last 2. The Smelly cherry pics you might want to check with Don Gin & Ton.


@Crazybear There are pics of all those crosses in that thread i think, i don't have any pics of the smelly cherry myself after the great thread mix/balls up. the SC x FB should be coming to near end of flower for a user who's name I can't remember at this moment. should only be a page or two back i think.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

Hotdog


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Hotdog
> View attachment 3489207


Is that your outdoor plant?

Or is she going indoors at some point.

She looks damn good either way.


I really feel like drop kicking my outdoor plant,she is growing to big and fast for me...sucks


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Hotdog
> View attachment 3489207


Looks just like the Dogs I've seen, very very nice.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 30, 2015)

Cleaned out my closet, and found 5 sour kush x deep blue seeds, I forgot I had. Time to sow. ..

Fuññy when you stop smoking. I shut my grow rooms down, and didn't do anything out door's, but a few small bb plants.. But miss growing. So I put new t5/ballasts on my lights. Now time to fire up the light, and get bb growing.

Seeds will be just mine, and testers from bb. 

Going for my d.o.t test soon. So that's why I stopped smoking. But got to keep growing for the wife.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2015)

Those of you in a legal state might consider hooking up with a wedding planner or a caterer....

*Marijuana bars, budtender growing trend at weddings*
Published August 30, 2015
FoxNews.com
Facebook68 Twitter107 livefyre270 Email Print





In this June 17, 2015 photo, marijuana plants grow at LifeLine Labs in Cottage Grove, Minn. The state is starting to move towards a decision that could drastically alter the landscape of Minnesota's new medical marijuana program: Should it allow people suffering intractable pain to buy medical marijuana? (AP Photo/Jim Mone)
These newlyweds are going to pot.
John Elledge and Whitney Alexander’s wedding earlier this month in Oregon featured a smoke tent – complete with 13 different strains of marijuana that guests could sample with the help of a budtender.
The groom, who works as a professional marijuana grower in California, said guests at the August 8 nuptials were thrilled by the couple’s version of an “open bar,” according to a Tribune Media report.
“The oldest person in the tent was an 81-year-old woman who hadn’t smoked weed since the ‘60s. She loved it,” said Elledge.
Elledge and Alexander are part of a growing trend that replaces a toast with a toke.
According to The New York Times, the recent Colorado wedding of Lauren Meisels and Bradley Melshenker included gift bags for guests that included a pre-rolled joint, a lighter and cannabis-infused lip balm.
“The oldest person in the tent was an 81-year-old woman . . ."
- John Elledge
Marijuana buds and leaves adorned table centerpieces, the bride’s bouquet and the groom’s boutonniere, the paper reported.
At Get High Getaways, a bed and breakfast in Denver, smoking pot is “not only permitted but encouraged,” Dale Dyke, who runs the place with his wife, Chastity Osborn, told The New York Times.
Oregon and Colorado are two of four states (the others are Washington state and Alaska) that allow recreational pot use, with 20 states allowing its use for medical purposes.
Still, not everyone is high on the idea.

Penni Ervin, a wedding planner in Crested Butte, Colo., told The Times she was upset when asked about working on weddings that included a marijuana theme. “We’re talking about highly professional people, and I just don’t see CEOs getting stoned,” she said. “It’s a family event with grandma and grandpa,” adding, “and you don’t want them to get shocked.”


cof


----------



## Figgy (Aug 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Those of you in a legal state might consider hooking up with a wedding planner or a caterer....
> 
> *Marijuana bars, budtender growing trend at weddings*
> Published August 30, 2015
> ...


Non legal state here, and we were burning hash all night in the bathroom of the beach house we had our wedding at. This would have been awesome to have!


----------



## Figgy (Aug 30, 2015)

So I have 2 fem Dogs and 2 Lambsbread seedlings going. I enjoyed a break from growing during the summer, but it's time to grow some buds! I picked up a Plantmax 400w cheap bulb, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works out ok. I was using a Ushio Opti Blue 600, but wanted to try a lower watt bulb for my 3x3. Pic order is Dog, Lambsbread, and bulb. If anyone has personal experience with these Plantmax bulbs let me know how they worked out for you.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2015)

_I have had great luck with plantmax 600 and 1000s. Always lasted 3 cycles still have a,few spare old ones somewhere "just in case._


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2015)

Spain in the morning, my little.parcel wrapped and djpped.in onagel for my boxers 

12g in there from plemon, dpq and blue pit


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 30, 2015)

Figgy said:


> So I have 2 fem Dogs and 2 Lambsbread seedlings going. I enjoyed a break from growing during the summer, but it's time to grow some buds! I picked up a Plantmax 400w cheap bulb, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works out ok. I was using a Ushio Opti Blue 600, but wanted to try a lower watt bulb for my 3x3. Pic order is Dog, Lambsbread, and bulb. If anyone has personal experience with these Plantmax bulbs let me know how they worked out for you.
> View attachment 3489323 View attachment 3489324 View attachment 3489325


Good bulb. Never had one fail on me yet. 
Had a brand new horilux, this year fail though. Some how, it cracked the glass.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2015)

Yea I bought some 2 cheap ipower from amazon (1k HPS) they lasted about 3 weeks and 9 weeks. Stay away from those! And the ipower infan I bought at same time lasted 2 weeks till bearing failed. They wouldnt return it either bastards!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Spain in the morning, my little.parcel wrapped and djpped.in onagel for my boxers View attachment 3489399
> 
> 12g in there from plemon, dpq and blue pit


Suitcase lad imo.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Good bulb. Never had one fail on me yet.
> Had a brand new horilux, this year fail though. Some how, it cracked the glass.


That sounds like a contaminant got on the glass. I had a Digilux do the same thing
after I touched it with a plant by accident.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Is that your outdoor plant?
> 
> Or is she going indoors at some point.
> 
> ...


My outdoor plant is the plemon. I don't think this hotdog will finish in time. I have been thinking of moving it indoors. I also have another fireballs and a dog that I need to decide what to do with.
I was having a snooze this avvo outside and in my dream heard police radios which for some reason made me wakeup. Got up to see 2 of them on bikes at the side of our block.

Is big an issue for you?

And thanks Oldman. She certainly has a bit of dog whiff about her but seems a lot frostier in flower and a bit less stretcher in veg. The first run was for seeds so it's always a bit.different but it also has the strength of the dog from what in have smoked.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea I bought some 2 cheap ipower from amazon (1k HPS) they lasted about 3 weeks and 9 weeks. Stay away from those! And the ipower infan I bought at same time lasted 2 weeks till bearing failed. They wouldnt return it either bastards!


Glad to know, I damn near bought some of their gear.
Thanks.
Sorry to hear about your gh damage.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2015)

DST said:


> My outdoor plant is the plemon. I don't think this hotdog will finish in time. I have been thinking of moving it indoors. I also have another fireballs and a dog that I need to decide what to do with.
> I was having a snooze this avvo outside and in my dream heard police radios which for some reason made me wakeup. Got up to see 2 of them on bikes at the side of our block.
> 
> Is big an issue for you?
> ...


Sounds of a winner lad.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's the Plemon


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

That's a 2 and a 1/2 gallon watering can. FYI. Not quite like Hemlock or Whodats trees but beggars canny be choosers.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

She looks to be flowering good...

The outdoor plants I got,got put out way to early....in the ground,and I know they will see snow in about 6 weeks


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2015)

train wreck


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2015)

Gonna have some BBQ rib and plant pr0n today, another perty day out, good for bbq brews and some toke


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeh mate she's in full bloom now. I hope she doesn't get too bigger since I may need to:move her into the greenhouse. Whatever happens there will be a lot of hash to smoke. 
Interesting is that bloom wise she is way ahead of the hotdog and the fireball that have been outside, and a dog as well. Although the dog is a little bit ahead of the other 2. Quite happy that she is chugging along as I am also going to be tight for the weather.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Gonna have some BBQ rib and plant pr0n today, another perty day out, good for bbq brews and some toke


Just having my last joint of the day. Have a good one lad. Smoke on chief.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2015)

Have the new AC in the flower room finally have the temp back to 76f.
When I went down yesterday it was 91f the poor girls were cooking.
@DST that plemon looks soooo tasteeee.
I have a Rude Dog in a 3 gal pot it's so big if the pot gets a little dry
it damn near falls over. Gotta love it!


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 30, 2015)

Really hoping I can get some super stretch during these first two weeks of 11/13 
 

And really hoping to out do myself with this fireball this go around.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 30, 2015)

I tried turning my gavitas up to 750w each, but the temps were too much...

Next week its supposed to be in the 60s instead of the 80s 

 next week then


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

Looking great whodat 

Gorilla Glue #4

8 footers 
7 footers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sfv og
  
The 9 ft tall blue dream


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2015)

@DST suicide? Done it every time from dam even stinking more this u can't smell.a thing the onas sticking to tape, find out later on today haha


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3489913 View attachment 3489914 View attachment 3489915 View attachment 3489916


GEOD DAMN those ribs look tastey as FOOOOOK. I know what I'm making for supper tomorrow.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2015)

nice porn guys!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3489913 View attachment 3489914 View attachment 3489915 View attachment 3489916


Damn whodat looking at your trees gives me the munchies for your food!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks guys 

Damn Doc, just beautiful! Really though, very very nice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Damn Doc, just beautiful!


Thanks man and you two bro! I have a whole cycle of nibriu and berry bubble comeing up. They are not in the best shape as i let them grow in to the 1k last week. Plus i love soil and they will be the last of the coco for me. It will be a 2800 watt scog with them bent over. That is why they are bent. Just moved them like an hour ago so i can clean up stairs and move the veg up there.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 30, 2015)

600 club killing it, with those outdoor growers. Lovely indeed.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 30, 2015)

Sailed through my airport at the burger King now going to gate in 5 mins, hopefully Spain is just as easy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Sailed through my airport at the burger King now going to gate in 5 mins, hopefully Spain is just as easy


told ya m8 no worries, especially that time in the am. Have a nice holiday man. Check out the local clubs too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

great pron last few pages. Who, that smoker always has some tasty lookin ish for supper. Snow in 6 weeks tho wth?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Sailed through my airport at the burger King now going to gate in 5 mins, hopefully Spain is just as easy


Nobody cares in Spain, lol. Enjoy the holidays lad.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 31, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3489913 View attachment 3489914 View attachment 3489915 View attachment 3489916


10 pounders ?


----------



## hantastic1 (Aug 31, 2015)

is that DE spray'd on the clones? does that work?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Fireball F2.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 31, 2015)

@DST, quick question if you dont mind, don was saying the BP soon to be released will be a BX to the DOG, do you have any plans to also keep making the original cross as well as the BX?


----------



## budolskie (Aug 31, 2015)

Waiting for coach to drop.me.off then am out hunting a bong and grinder, I'm dying for a plemon or blue pit haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

Just to sort the confusion. The new Blue Pits going out are a bx1. The first set of Blue Pits which the male and the female came from and was entered into the Cup were always leaning more on the jake blue skunk male and not the dog. The Backcross should bring this generation on a more even keel which is what I was looking for. The Jake Blue male was pretty much a power horse that took over most things. There will be a mailer going out when they are ready. I will be testing them as soon as they are good to go.
The freebies/testers coming out are the Sour Cherry Male crossed with a very nice ribena smelling Deep Blue. (among other freebies and testers).


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2015)

He'll avoid pics & post up in this joint...

31 day12/12 fireball

 
 
Looks like I need a new camera..
 
My buddy who helps with yard work..


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2015)

Here's another micro clone. Only the strong survive right?  that SRS wants to live!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> 10 pounders ?



I highly doubt it, maybe 4#ers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

only 4's man whodat you gotta hang up those shears bud. hahahahaa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I highly doubt it, maybe 4#ers.


Looks about 8 ft around and 8 ft tall give or take. That sound about right? We got to get the 15 footers going next year show them what's really up. Hell I think papapayne has me you and hemlock beat this year.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2015)

the thing I keep wondering...how big would mine have gone if I had used the 100s and not let the misses bully me into 65s...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

i'll be be lucky to hit an elbow lmao very lucky

spent the last hour and a half tidying the garage/ trying to find a roll of mylar i know i kept after the move. found all sorts but the mylar lol


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2015)

hey don,

so does that mean you have to test the new generation before sending them out? I am curious to see how the new generation comes out. Hopefully its just as good, as the blue pit grows I have seen are sexy as fuck! I'm sure y'all have a lot of people clamoring for em, hopefully I can score a pack before they sell out!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 31, 2015)

I looked outside this morning and my dog had tore the 45 gallon smart pot off of my train wreck and tore the root mass apart.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just to sort the confusion. The new Blue Pits going out are a bx1. The first set of Blue Pits which the male and the female came from and was entered into the Cup were always leaning more on the jake blue skunk male and not the dog. The Backcross should bring this generation on a more even keel which is what I was looking for. The Jake Blue male was pretty much a power horse that took over most things. There will be a mailer going out when they are ready. I will be testing them as soon as they are good to go.
> The freebies/testers coming out are the Sour Cherry Male crossed with a very nice ribena smelling Deep Blue. (among other freebies and testers).


cool info but it didnt answer my question lol.......

Are you going to be releasing more F1`s as well as BX1`s? ( am hoping to acquire another pack of the original cross at some point)


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @DST, quick question if you dont mind, don was saying the BP soon to be released will be a BX to the DOG, do you have any plans to also keep making the original cross as well as the BX?


No. As the Male Jake Blue is no longer around. Hence the BX. I will be looking for a male to replace as I am looking for a partner for my ribena pheno deep blue as I lost my male when customs collared us.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2015)

Its very few tines I find myself rooting for a company, but come on luck and ganja gods. Smile down on the bb!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheers Papa. I've got a few of the original f1s so hopefully something will pop up. Or the diamonds might be in the bx's.....life, sweety jars and all that stuff.

And male I used for the bx1s was an f1 from the original batch of blue pits.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2015)

Awesome man, I am biting my nails in anticipation!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks about 8 ft around and 8 ft tall give or take. That sound about right? We got to get the 15 footers going next year show them what's really up. Hell I think papapayne has me you and hemlock beat this year.


Close enough, just measured at 9.5x11, really could be in a better spot for sun shine but beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I looked outside this morning and my dog had tore the 45 gallon smart pot off of my train wreck and tore the root mass apart.


That is aweful, sorry for your loss


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 31, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> That is aweful, sorry for your loss


fuck it, I paid 15 bucks for the teen.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 31, 2015)

I would of killed the dog but I paid 2k for him lol


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there any chance rescuing it (the plant, not the dog)


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 31, 2015)

DST said:


> Is there any chance rescuing it (the plant, not the dog)[/QU half or more of the root mass was tore. I just said fuck it and hung it up. I'm an indoor grower anyways. lol thats what i get for trying to grow outdoor


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2015)

I like to flop a good outdoor myself  my problem is I keep putting clones out too early and they start to flower and stop then reveg. It's just a retarded mess from there. I just chopped my single outdoor about 4 days ago cuz it looked like pure ass.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Close enough, just measured at 9.5x11, really could be in a better spot for sun shine but beggars can't be choosers!


Right on i only have the blue dream that big and it is not able to get the elbow room it wants. paynes' s Dog, cheese s., goji f2, and wet dreams are fucking great man. Shits are huge.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Figgy (Aug 31, 2015)

So the first Plantmax 400w MH conversion bulb won't light. It tries, but dies out. I have Amazon sending a replacement, but am curious if anyone has had this issue with any bulb before. It's a Solis Tek stk600 ballast I have dimmed to the 400w setting, and the bulb lights for like a full second then dies out. Kind of like it almost gets there and fails. Got the babies back under the clf's for a couple more days.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> View attachment 3490496 View attachment 3490497 View attachment 3490498 View attachment 3490499 View attachment 3490500


Say what you have. Just kidding, what are they? 
They sure look good.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2015)

Figgy said:


> So the first Plantmax 400w MH conversion bulb won't light. It tries, but dies out. I have Amazon sending a replacement, but am curious if anyone has had this issue with any bulb before. It's a Solis Tek stk600 ballast I have dimmed to the 400w setting, and the bulb lights for like a full second then dies out. Kind of like it almost gets there and fails. Got the babies back under the clf's for a couple more days.


Never had that problem but have had dimmable ballasts get stuck on a
lower setting. Maybe yours is still jacked up. Try unplugging the ballast turn power back then 
down again.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 31, 2015)

After a mediocre tea I brewed and a good watering. The fireball and one of the honeybeesand the other honeybee


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> After a mediocre tea I brewed and a good watering. The fireball and one of the honeybeesView attachment 3490445and the other honeybeeView attachment 3490446


They look a bit happier.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 31, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Say what you have. Just kidding, what are they?
> They sure look good.


They are my own accidental creations or I would O:

One is a head high indica feeling stone

One feels like dextro-amphetaminey ("adderall" weed)

One is a random seed i made, no idea what it is

They are all random plants that don't exist anywhere else



About day 35 from flip, nearly entirely organic + Bloombastic by atami.



^In roots organic soil straight form the bag, 7 gallon smart pots.

I started with 25 random fantastic genetics, they all had herm trait and made the seeds i'm growing now.

Roots organic is the backbone of my grow, plus a bunch of compost tea and other stuff. I eyeball everything I give them. A little of this, a little of that...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> After a mediocre tea I brewed and a good watering. The fireball and one of the honeybeesView attachment 3490445and the other honeybeeView attachment 3490446


That second honeybee look a lot like my keeper.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 31, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Never had that problem but have had dimmable ballasts get stuck on a
> lower setting. Maybe yours is still jacked up. Try unplugging the ballast turn power back then
> down again.


Tried all troubleshooting other than opening up the ballast. I got another on the way. It fired up the old 600 just fine. If the next bulb does it I'm just going back to Ushio.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 31, 2015)

I love when the stocks get bigger than a #2 pencil early veg


----------



## budolskie (Aug 31, 2015)

So I was happy last neet

And looks like my trunks could just be as full flying home haha 

Also @Don Gin and Ton

Guy serving in the members club I gave a bit plemon and he says lovely gave me a bit amnesia haze to try,


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 1, 2015)

what strain from BB do you all think produces some of the best phenol types?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 1, 2015)

is it pheno type or phenol?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 1, 2015)

male* excuse me, male pheno types*


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 1, 2015)

I like nice short sqat sturdy males close nodes much branching


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2015)

budolskie said:


> So I was happy last neetView attachment 3490642
> 
> And looks like my trunks could just be as full flying home haha View attachment 3490643
> 
> ...


telt ya spain was the way forward m8. 

prices like?

I'd like to see Plemon outdoors with proper sun (no offense DST!)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> telt ya spain was the way forward m8.
> 
> prices like?
> 
> I'd like to see Plemon outdoors with proper sun (no offense DST!)


I would be game to give it a run!

Got another light hung and the mini split is rocking. This weekend i will screen them and flip them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> what strain from BB do you all think produces some of the best phenol types?


babyd ( hahah saying that in my head makes me think like i'm talking to a shawty haha sorrry droman) 

That's tough to answer, tight nodes, i'd say say our mostly indica stuff but node space isn't limited to genetic predisposition so hard to call that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would be game to give it a run!
> 
> Got another light hung and the mini split is rocking!
> View attachment 3490679


 When a friend comes back from spain I should have a momma. you know what they say about loving something... hahaha

seeing that garage pic makes me think i should be doing something other than making it look neater haha


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2015)

Benelmadena, stayed there when I was looking for the BB gaff in Spain. Off season though and it was dead. Glad you found a smoke zone Budolskie.

@babydroman when we rerelease the Deep Blues (some point in the future lol), I would say they produce some of the best males I have seen. Short, squat and tight noded and always funky.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> is it pheno type or phenol?


And phenol was something Genuity and I had a laugh over. A pheno is the correct word, but if you are looking for that Limousine version, then you want a phenoL, lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 1, 2015)

yea I thought it was pheno but it keeps out correcting me to phenol lol I and then I seen well known people here say phenol..and its like what? thought they would know its pheno since they grow dank n all


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 1, 2015)

been vegging since 6tg of august


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 1, 2015)

I know i say this all the time but Lemon OG kush is by far the best strain out there... flavor, appeal, aroma, effect.... maybe not yield tho.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

Well i guess i am off to work. I put my two weeks in last but they gave me a raise. I told them i would stay till i have to start trimming then it will be on to full time ganja farming


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)

Sounds like a good life there Doc


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Cohen is kicking ass


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That second honeybee look a lot like my keeper.


What should I be expecting smell wise I've been using terminator and when I watered last night it was a musty green ish smell u know? Did it yeild big for you?


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol. People who smoke MJ drive slower and look out for the cops haha. Some beezers this guys came out with. Bravo him.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2015)

The DEA couldn't get their heads out of their arses with a 10 foot prybar.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 1, 2015)

DST said:


> Lol. People who smoke MJ drive slower and look out for the cops haha. Some beezers this guys came out with. Bravo him.


XXD fuckin right bud


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> I know i say this all the time but I THINK Lemon OG kush is by far the best strain out there... flavor, appeal, aroma, effect.... maybe not yield tho.


I corrected it for ya.......


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> XXD fuckin right bud


He was proper ripping into him. I think he could have qualified some of his arguments better but hey,it's good to see this sort of thing happening.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 1, 2015)

DST said:


> He was proper ripping into him. I think he could have qualified some of his arguments better but hey,it's good to see this sort of thing happening.


He was a little off on the LSD being dangerous (although imo LSD is dangerous, but only because of the risks associated with street tabs in general: IE you "never" get what you pay for) and driving on crack/cocaine being more dangerous. But i'll let that slide, imo he was just giving up a little ground as a "compromise" type thing as its nearly impossible to convince the world that LSD is safe, and it would be difficult to convince anybody that driving on coke/crack would likely be just as safe as sober. Unless your a crazy crackhead in general and like to drive like a nutcase in which case you will probably drive high on that shit just as recklessly as you would sober. Not saying coke/crack arent "dangerous" in their own ways, but his example of driving on them imo was a little off. Once again, i think he was just giving up some ground as he was reaching an argumentative compromise.

I still think its good that he could passionately and quite accurately argue for the legalization of cannabis.

That being said i've never smoked crack but I have driven on coke a handful of times and I've found it to be easier.. Not that I do coke often at all. Coke is the only drug i've ever used that i've not abused, and i've used it very seldomly over the last year and a half, but it is still in my drug arsenal.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2015)

I had a friend walk on possession of hash oil charge in he 70's, he was
caught with a kilo of oil but the arseholes charged him with possession
of a hallucinogen it took a real smart lawyer and a bit of money but the
judge threw out the charges because oil isn't a hallucinogen it's a 
psychoactive as we all know.
By the way this was under the Rockefeller law, he was looking down the 
barrel of a life sentence.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 1, 2015)

I was pulled over and told the cops I had wax with me. And they were insulted. There like wtf where's the heroin!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Mr.Cohen is kicking ass


how the fook did I miss this one? He killed 'em lol.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> After a mediocre tea I brewed and a good watering. The fireball and one of the honeybeesView attachment 3490445and the other honeybeeView attachment 3490446


Looking damn fine,can not wait to see what you end up with....

I really need to pop more of them honeybee,but @Bob Bichen got me wanting to pop some of them Dog treats.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking damn fine,can not wait to see what you end up with....
> 
> I really need to pop more of them honeybee,but @Bob Bichen got me wanting to pop some of them Dog treats.....


No doubt, those dog treats look yummy 

I gotta get on the honey bee's too. Was planning on popping some more of them and yoga flame this week.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2015)

Coke is the only thing I ever did that I was seriously addicted to. Fucking coke, I do a line and the only thing I could think about was the next line, or how and when I was going to get more. Dangerous shit. I've also seen people do LSD and never really come back. A friend of a friend did it and lost his mind, like all the way. Sad.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)

Howdy jig!  How's Spain treating you?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2015)

You gotta like Mr Cohen,......just wish there were more like him.

I am in need of a spider mite spray. I have been using a neem oil based product and it took 2 hours to half-way clean the area after so many years of use. I would prefer a homemade creation...I think Dr or whodat might have what I'm looking for. 

I heard of a fellow that got caught with some mj in my state in the early '70's when you almost got life. He went to a local lawyer, who happened to be a former Governor who listened to his story. The governor said for $3,000. he could guaranty the outcome. A new '70 Chevelle SS396 was $2995 at this time and the judge was known to be a hardass.. When the client asked the gov how, the gov replied that he appointed the sob.
He paid the money and walked.....it's not what you know, but who.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Coke is the only thing I ever did that I was seriously addicted to. Fucking coke, I do a line and the only thing I could think about was the next line, or how and when I was going to get more. Dangerous shit. I've also seen people do LSD and never really come back. A friend of a friend did it and lost his mind, like all the way. Sad.


you're not the only one.....white powders are deadly.

Been missing you. Let us know what's going on.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy jig!  How's Spain treating you?


Eh, up and down. It's treating me just fine, but not so much the plants. Wife left me for 3 weeks with the kid alone, that nearly killed me, but she's back now, so all is well. It's also not 100 anymore as it was for about 5 weeks.

EDIT: Wife had to go back to the states for tests on her broken arm, that was why she was gone... she hasn't left me cuz I'm an asshole.... yet. lol

As far as the country is concerned though... I love it. If it were up to me I'd never move back to the USA. It's just lovely here. We finally got our residence cards, so we are officially allowed to be here for the next year. Woot!

I've been thinking about you and the fam. 

Hannah likes the neighbors.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2015)

Glad to hear you're getting on well jig. Best vibes to you and yours.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> You gotta like Mr Cohen,......just wish there were more like him.
> 
> I am in need of a spider mite spray. I have been using a neem oil based product and it took 2 hours to half-way clean the area after so many years of use. I would prefer a homemade creation...I think Dr or whodat might have what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



I had fantastic results with a homeade pepper spray, kills on contact.

I put some garlic, clove, cinnamon, and a good bit of dried chilies into a food processor, added water for consistency then blended real good. I let it cook down in a crockpot on LOW over night. Next day strained the mix and added more water into a sprayer, added 2tbls of biodegradable dishsoap per gallon and applied. Turn the fans off and wear a mask. Do it at lights out.

Just what worked for me. If you want take infested sample leafs lay em out on a surface and spray,,, practically immediately they stop moving and stay that way,,, perfectly safe for the plants.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

Lost some friends to the coco. Probably for the best. 

Learned some valuable lessons. A lot of the time people don't want help and when you notice the trend it's best to offer the help once then just walk away. Cost me a lot financially and emotionally to learn those lessons. Some good friends were lost. But there's no going back after a mother fucker robs you for coke money.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)

Good to hear jig. Little H ain't so little anymore!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I had fantastic results with a homeade pepper spray, kills on contact.
> 
> I put some garlic, clove, cinnamon, and a good bit of dried chilies into a food processor, added water for consistency then blended real good. I let it cook down in a crockpot on LOW over night. Next day strained the mix and added more water into a sprayer, added 2tbls of biodegradable dishsoap per gallon and applied. Turn the fans off and wear a mask. Do it at lights out.
> 
> Just what worked for me. If you want take infested sample leafs lay em out on a surface and spray,,, practically immediately they stop moving and stay that way,,, perfectly safe for the plants.


Thank you......that's the one I was looking for.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you......that's the one I was looking for.
> 
> 
> cof



I wonder if a bottle of chili oil would yield the same results. The clove and cinnamon are what I've always added to homeade sprays, along with apple cider vinegar and lemon juice.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)

Stalk pr0n


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 1, 2015)

Nothing like an ice cold pbr outside but when I'm inside I like to quench my thirst with


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking damn fine,can not wait to see what you end up with....
> 
> I really need to pop more of them honeybee,but @Bob Bichen got me wanting to pop some of them Dog treats.....


    Dog Treats gettin started...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3491191 View attachment 3491192 View attachment 3491193 View attachment 3491194 Dog Treats gettin started...


Hell yea i need some dog treats and yoga flame in my garben too! Shit looks great bob


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2015)

mmm mmm shes a beauty @BobBitchen


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2015)

Check this creepy shit out lol. So this is one of those stick with a leaf clones I was talking about. The bottom leaves died keeping it going the 2 weeks it took to root. But wtf happened to those nubs?? The god damn things are like alive now or something. it's growing dicks.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2015)

Couldn't attach 2 I guess


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2015)

That'll be the next internet meme Supchaka. You just need a tag line.
Too weird but very cool.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3491191 View attachment 3491192 View attachment 3491193 View attachment 3491194 Dog Treats gettin started...


whats dog treats? looks nice.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 2, 2015)

It's late and I'm tired


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2015)

One seems kind of excited, the other is well.....just hanging.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2015)

howdy everybody, sparkin up one and jamming some snoop . cheers. looks like its gunna heavy over cast tomorrow with some rain probably.. was hopein for some sunshine... if sun comes ill get some pictures of the outdoor.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2015)

breeders boutique cheese surprise


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2015)

tryna squeeze in some more plants in the season.. waited a lil bit too long but I can still get a bunch of little ones in.. and I need a male! in dire need of a good male at this point


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2015)

DST said:


> whats dog treats? looks nice.


Dog#2 x fortune teller

Fortune teller(gsc x Joseph og)


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Dog#2 x fortune teller
> 
> Fortune teller(gsc x Joseph og)


those going to be available threw BB gen? Love to get my hands on some.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> those going to be available threw BB gen? Love to get my hands on some.


In someway....or another


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2015)

that redwood aint shit Whodat hahah


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that redwood aint shit Whodat hahah



Close enough haha, I'll have to drink a few more brews to compare pics


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 2, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Close enough haha, I'll have to drink a few more brews to compare pics
> 
> View attachment 3491547


Just give it another month you'll get there


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 2, 2015)

I'd say about a lb.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2015)

Putting shelves up on the storage room with the click in arm systems that go into strips you attach to the wall. Of course every diy place sells slightly different things ffs. Now I got to go back to another one as the arms I bought today don't fit. And that was after cycling up the road with a 2m plank under my arm and the yin in the bike seat....who just kept sticking his arm out and pushing the plank away lol....ffs it was like sideways swerving to the liquor store


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Putting shelves up on the storage room with the click in arm systems that go into strips you attach to the wall. Of course every diy place sells slightly different things ffs. Now I got to go back to another one as the arms I bought today don't fit. And that was after cycling up the road with a 2m plank under my arm and the yin in the bike seat....who just kept sticking his arm out and pushing the plank away lol....ffs it was like sideways swerving to the liquor store


The yin will keep you sharp lad, mine turns 34 this year and still takes delight in pushing
the Oldman.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2015)

holy shit that's amazing that tree.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2015)

not any that big down in texas, is that a cali red wood or something?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2015)

got a new job guys! woo
then ill be able to afford to grow inside.. ima be washin dishes!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2015)

first job ever might I add, beside being a life guard for a couple months


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2015)

besides being an an entrepreneur seeing as im in texas.. ya kno.. its illegal..


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> got a new job guys! woo
> then ill be able to afford to grow inside.. ima be washin dishes!


Congratulations. Always good to have legit money coming in. Takes you out of the scope of nosey cunts!

I say some baby redwoods in Scotland. I think they were hitting like 100 years old or something. Brought over by some Scottish dude from the states. The bark on them is super soft and spongey!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Close enough haha, I'll have to drink a few more brews to compare pics
> 
> View attachment 3491547


hahaha dude I tried to get a dodge ram A Team slidy door type van through the redwood with the hole cut through it and got the van stuck. it was priceless.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton, got your email thank you.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol, a team. I would cry, when I was 5. If I couldn't watch it. Lmao. Dad would chang my shows, and say" there's a really good show on
Errrr!!!! Miss him.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Lol, a team. I would cry, when I was 5. If I couldn't watch it. Lmao. Dad would chang my shows, and say" there's a really good show on
> Errrr!!!! Miss him.


That was my oldest son's favorite show along with Shanana.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Lol, a team. I would cry, when I was 5. If I couldn't watch it. Lmao. Dad would chang my shows, and say" there's a really good show on
> Errrr!!!! Miss him.


Can't wait to wind my kids up like that haha....oh how we pass on these silly behavioral traits.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

My step Dad had 11 brothers and sisters and grew up in a super poor family so food was always a high valued commodity. His trick to me was always pointing out something he knew I would look at and then snatch some of my ice cream or bit of cake and scoff it ffs. I fell for it every time doh.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 3, 2015)

Found out I'm having a little enwhysea and not a princess fuck yeah


The only kinda chicks I like are the ones in my garden and the kind on their knees lookin up at me (;


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 3, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 3, 2015)

"There are just over three trillion trees on Earth, according to a new assessment."
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-34134366

"The team tells the journal Nature that the new total represents upwards of 420 trees for every person on the planet."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

for those of y'all not in the mailing list 
*
Hello friends and supporters of Breeders Boutique!

Long awaited restocks and new strains for you all to get stuck into from next week. (There'll be a notification to let you know).

Our new releases are the much anticipated FireBalls and Zuur Blauw (Sour Kush x Deep Blue). Back in stock will be Sour Cherry, a Blue Pit backcross and some new awesome freebies which include Sour cherry crosses of both Deep Blue and a new test strain Hotdog (watch out for the Hotdog being released in the near future as one of BB’s top power house strains).

You all know we put a lot of time and work into this and we appreciate all the contributors, testers and customers buying and enjoying our 'souvenirs'.

All the best

Don Gin & Ton
BB Team*


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 3, 2015)

I need some hot dog & more fireballs.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2015)

those numbers are skewered.........some of those trees were just some 600 members outdoor crop.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Found out I'm having a little enwhysea and not a princess fuck yeah
> 
> 
> The only kinda chicks I like are the ones in my garden and the kind on their knees lookin up at me (;


Cool bud, boys are so much easier than girls for the first one.
Enjoy every moment they grow up quickly.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I need some hot dog & more fireballs.


 I need my first ones!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @Don Gin and Ton, got your email thank you.


cool beans oldman!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cool beans oldman!


Good beans my friend.
Well I'm off to get another series of shots in my spine, fun fun fun.
I guess I'll be hitting the hash hard tonight.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 3, 2015)

I've had 2 epidurals in my neck. Man that was traumatic shit for me! First off, Im not one to be the center of attention anywhere. So there was 4 people in this room with me, the doc, the imaging guy and 2 nurses. All focused on me, and complete strangers, awkward to me! So its not like an epidural down low I guess because everything is so much smaller in your neck that they need to use imaging to do it. So the Dr would push this needle in a bit then check the image, push, check, etc. It took like 15 minutes for him to get where he was needing to be. He forewarned me when he got where he was going that I would feel a twang. Jesus christ he wasn't kidding. It was like a funny bone in my entire body, very unnerving. The actual injection was very slow too, he'd go a little bit telling me I'd feel some pressure. Shit hurt. So he had a goal to inject X amount of stuff, and he wasn't getting it in as pain free as he hoped. So Im like shit man just do it I don't wanna go through all this and only get part of the delivery! LOL he said sorry it doesn't work that way so we had to keep creeping along. All the while they ask you how you're doing and feeling. I was getting anxious, more so because of all the people than the pain or anything. I said ok Im done, give me one more squeeze and thats it. Luckily it was the last bit and I got it all. In the end, the shot did very little for my pain. Why I did it again, I don't know. Hope? To say the memory of that twang in my body is haunting is an understatement. Its one of those things that were so vivid just thinking about it brings you back like it just happened!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

Eeesh. That sounds awful. I had an epidural in my lower spine for my last knee operation. Was awake throughout the whole thing. Watched what the doc was doing on the video screen. Christ. I remember how happy I felt when I got the feeling back in my gonads


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

Sweet, I'll be making an order. 

Don't know if I'll be posting here much longer. Sunni's telling me I'm on my final warning for trying to protect a new growers garden by telling him someone giving him advice is full of it. 

So if I get banned I'll see you when I see you  I'm not one to make new accounts.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

If you are reasonable. Avoid being rude and state facts. There's no reason why you will get banned. Just don't rise to the bait.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

We'll see what comes of it. I didn't think I was that badly behaved. 

It is what it is. I left the thread and sent the user a PM to offer him some advice friendlier pastures


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

Don't wander the moors when it's dark. It can be dddddddangerous.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2015)

supchaka said:


> I've had 2 epidurals in my neck. Man that was traumatic shit for me! First off, Im not one to be the center of attention anywhere. So there was 4 people in this room with me, the doc, the imaging guy and 2 nurses. All focused on me, and complete strangers, awkward to me! So its not like an epidural down low I guess because everything is so much smaller in your neck that they need to use imaging to do it. So the Dr would push this needle in a bit then check the image, push, check, etc. It took like 15 minutes for him to get where he was needing to be. He forewarned me when he got where he was going that I would feel a twang. Jesus christ he wasn't kidding. It was like a funny bone in my entire body, very unnerving. The actual injection was very slow too, he'd go a little bit telling me I'd feel some pressure. Shit hurt. So he had a goal to inject X amount of stuff, and he wasn't getting it in as pain free as he hoped. So Im like shit man just do it I don't wanna go through all this and only get part of the delivery! LOL he said sorry it doesn't work that way so we had to keep creeping along. All the while they ask you how you're doing and feeling. I was getting anxious, more so because of all the people than the pain or anything. I said ok Im done, give me one more squeeze and thats it. Luckily it was the last bit and I got it all. In the end, the shot did very little for my pain. Why I did it again, I don't know. Hope? To say the memory of that twang in my body is haunting is an understatement. Its one of those things that were so vivid just thinking about it brings you back like it just happened!


I'm on #6 for the epi, and it still is just as bad, sometimes I just want to quit it wear's you down to raw pain
and not much more but then I get mad as hell at the pain and declare war on it.
Like you I need to hope there will be help some how some way. We need hope if not much else, I just grab
one or two of my granddaughters and I know why I need to fight.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Sweet, I'll be making an order.
> 
> Don't know if I'll be posting here much longer. Sunni's telling me I'm on my final warning for trying to protect a new growers garden by telling him someone giving him advice is full of it.
> 
> So if I get banned I'll see you when I see you  I'm not one to make new accounts.


I don't see you getting banned for having a difference of opinion.
Just be a gentleman about it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2015)

DST said:


> If you are reasonable. Avoid being rude and state facts. There's no reason why you will get banned. Just don't rise to the bait.





Mr.Head said:


> We'll see what comes of it. I didn't think I was that badly behaved.
> 
> It is what it is. I left the thread and sent the user a PM to offer him some advice friendlier pastures


Wait till it is night time in Alaska.

She'll be too busy then.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 3, 2015)

fireball in the middle and bottom right honeybees on the far left and top right (whofuckingknows) in the top left and a gsc that I ran last time on the bottom right.

I'm liking the stretch during these first two weeks =]


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 3, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I need my first ones!!!


Shoot me an email I got you


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Good news BB. I've got 3 or 4 of the Zuur Blau a couple weeks into flower. i'll try to get you some pics when they are ready.. pretty consistent lots of side branching, reminds me of cheese growth almost


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for those of y'all not in the mailing list
> *Hello friends and supporters of Breeders Boutique!*
> 
> *Long awaited restocks and new strains for you all to get stuck into from next week. (There'll be a notification to let you know).*
> ...


Love the sour kush x deep blue. Straight fire


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 3, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> Good news BB. I've got 3 or 4 of the Zuur Blau a couple weeks into flower. i'll try to get you some pics when they are ready.. pretty consistent lots of side branching, reminds me of cheese growth almost


Did a review on it. When they where freebies.

Keeper, mother plant, for clones


----------



## Figgy (Sep 3, 2015)

Got the little ones cozy under the new 400w. It took a few extra days due to the first being DOA. Left two are fem Dog, and the right is Lambsbread. Also the new bulb doing its thing. I'm going to dab away, and you folks have a high night


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Shoot me an email I got you


 Papapayne said he would takd the gdb if you cant grow thim. Hit him up


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

The new job is rockin'! Don't have much time. I had to post something to go with all of the killer pictures on here!

Mystery Dirt:



Mystery Blue:



Purple Haze and Mystery Dirt 4:



Akki:





Jail Bird



Clone Roots:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Came out this moring to find my plant upside down on the conrete It's getting quite top heavy and due to it being up on a table.....well, need I say more. Oh, and it's pissing it down in case you wondered, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

That sucks D!

Animal cookies x 2010 Dog Kush
 Sfv Og get rooted in the 1 gallon nicely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

for a moment I was hoping it was one of those sideways plant pics you sometimes see. sucks D but summer has gone for us.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Aye, fuk it, whatever happens happens eh

On a more positive note: FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ft Cannibal Big Lurch lol)





DOG THE OORSPONKELIJK!!! 

FIREBALLS  

Peace and upside down trees.
DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Aye, fuk it, whatever happens happens eh
> 
> On a more positive note: FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ft Cannibal Big Lurch lol)
> 
> ...


Sorry that had to happen to such a grand plant D.
Dog and Fireballs look fantastic!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ordered my LED lights today for the 4x8 veg tent (thank you @ curious old fart)
so now I can stop messing around and get busy.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Ordered my LED lights today for the 4x8 veg tent (thank you @ curious old fart)
> so now I can stop messing around and get busy.


About time haha. What did you get bru?


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 4, 2015)

DST said:


> About time haha. What did you get bru?





oldman60 said:


> Ordered my LED lights today for the 4x8 veg tent (thank you @ curious old fart)
> so now I can stop messing around and get busy.


Yeah what did you get bro


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Aye, fuk it, whatever happens happens eh
> 
> On a more positive note: FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ft Cannibal Big Lurch lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 4, 2015)

Perfect song for bb strains


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

DST said:


> About time haha. What did you get bru?


He got lights of america led shoplights. I am picking two up this weekend to give a ry too.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2015)

I love you guys, and gals.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Yeah what did you get bro


I bought the led shop lights from Sams Club.
@ curious old fart is having good results with his.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I love you guys, and gals.


I love me too, lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Send some sun up Jay....ffs we are having a rain mare here.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2015)

What a bitch, I can barely move today the shots yesterday were brutal.
The damn Dr. seemed to take extra time putting the shit in.
@DST, I wish we could trade some sun for rain, my garden is wilted under
the heat and sun we're having. It's been an avg. of 14 deg. warmer than norm. here.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm in the process of setting up a new veg area using all leds.. Here is a partial build using 3 of the 40w shop lights.




cof


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

Looking Killer COF. Getting nice and full under there


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I'm in the process of setting up a new veg area using all leds.. Here is a partial build using 3 of the 40w shop lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good cof, just gave the girls their last dose of Micorrhizae next stop harvest!
Oktoberfest this year gets a whole new meaning.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I'm in the process of setting up a new veg area using all leds.. Here is a partial build using 3 of the 40w shop lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are all those plants in little keg cups and if so how long do you veg them like that I may want to start doing that and fit more in my tents rather than those pesky little round pots Ives been using.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So are all those plants in little keg cups and if so how long do you veg them like that I may want to start doing that and fit more in my tents rather than those pesky little round pots Ives been using.


I keep mine in cups for 2-4 weeks that way I can sort out the slow and weak ones.
When the roots get tight transplant them (I use clear cups).


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So are all those plants in little keg cups and if so how long do you veg them like that I may want to start doing that and fit more in my tents rather than those pesky little round pots Ives been using.


those are 9 oz cups with drilled holes in the bottom....and most are in need of up-canning. I have been using them for years and the only problem is that they tip over easily. Label with a sharpie and wipe off with alcohol soaked paper towel. I have left them in these cups for over 4 weeks.....they get real thirsty.
I am changing to 4" square pots for the new veg area.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 4, 2015)

When's blue pit, going to be relised .


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 4, 2015)

Trying this Scrog thing but I'm pretty sure the net will come off in a few days if I don't like how its doing any advice from you fellas and yes I know its ghetto as hell.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Trying this Scrog thing but I'm pretty sure the net will come off in a few days if I don't like how its doing any advice from you fellas and yes I know its ghetto as hell.
> View attachment 3493265


At least your trying bro.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 4, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> At least your trying bro.


Effort counts for something right ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Trying this Scrog thing but I'm pretty sure the net will come off in a few days if I don't like how its doing any advice from you fellas and yes I know its ghetto as hell.
> View attachment 3493265


Shit looks great to me


----------



## budolskie (Sep 5, 2015)

Roll on Monday get me home am burnt to fuck off water park, get me growing again hopefully my cuts are all rooted in cloner ready for me to go again next week


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2015)

lol, burnt tae fuk, sounds about right for a Bri in Spain, good to see you enjoying yer hols lad.

And NYC, net's always look shit when you first put them on. Give the plants a few days to settle in and it'll be golden.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 5, 2015)

Bringing the weed back iv bought over here worth the risk when my cloners full, 2 super lemon haze drying in cubaord and.few buds purple lemon in a jar.... can't make.it very smell proof and my lasses mam wasn't happy when I pulled my 12g out my kegs when.i.got here and she doesn't want me.to.carry out back haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I'm in the process of setting up a new veg area using all leds.. Here is a partial build using 3 of the 40w shop lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet set up Cof, that's pretty much exactly what I need a cloning/bringing up station I can trim and work on top of.  I wonder if we can get LED strip lights in the uk....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Bringing the weed back iv bought over here worth the risk when my cloners full, 2 super lemon haze drying in cubaord and.few buds purple lemon in a jar.... can't make.it very smell proof and my lasses mam wasn't happy when I pulled my 12g out my kegs when.i.got here and she doesn't want me.to.carry out back haha


aye all day waterparking will burn us northern lads. factor 50 every ten minutes haha

you could always find a head shop get a smelly proof bag and send it in the post. Correos is the post office over in spain,


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2015)

Animal Cookies:




Jail Bird (and kitty for Jig):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just received an email, my lights will be here Thursday.
4x8 will be running soon.
Now if this damn hot weather would break I'll be happy.
@Mohican, Animal Cookies are looking fire


----------



## budolskie (Sep 5, 2015)

Cheers don man posting seems.better like my m8 will let it go.to his.for half haha so that my plan today when I go shopping haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

how hot would say a row of 3T5's get do you reckon guys?

animal cookies looks good Mo, i do like night weed shots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Cheers don man posting seems.better like my m8 will let it go.to his.for half haha so that my plan today when I go shopping haha


just mind on and put it in a box or something not just a squishy jiffy bag. just so it doesn't feel like a bag of weed haha


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2015)

I've got 5 (sometimes 6) t8 strips in my veg area and it can get hot, but not too bad if you got some airflow in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

it's irrelevant now I've gone and measured I've only 3ft to play with haha

i basically need one of these http://www.amazon.com/Light-4lamps-DL824-Fluorescent-Hydroponic/dp/B009GU4RMC

I could get the lamps and daisy chain them easy enough but by time i source the reflective sheeting to screw them to i think i may aswell buy a readymade.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2015)

T-bulbs get hotter than you think. Like DST said, fans and a cool air intake help.

When I finish building the veg area, the top shelf will be full of large plants under 3 lights. I found a carpenter who I know and trust to trade and hope to be finished within a week. The nanlux de is up and running in the enlarged bloom room and so far, I'm impressed with the way the plants are liking the new light......but you have to wear a hat to shield your eyes from the brightness.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

Airflow should be pretty good I'll be ducting a hole through the ceiling and drawing from under the eves. might need to even restrict that when winter does get here. I have one of the big round cfl type ones at the minute and it keeps the veg area nice and toasty but its more for a square footprint and i now need long and thin. 

wearing shades it's that bright! good drills cof!


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 5, 2015)

@Dr.D81 so what about all the stuff under the net should I cut it away or will it grow something nice?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how hot would say a row of 3T5's get do you reckon guys?
> 
> animal cookies looks good Mo, i do like night weed shots.


3 tubes will probably run around 80f at the top of the unit. You'd be running 24"
tubes in that space.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 so what about all the stuff under the net should I cut it away or will it grow something nice?


If you water by hand I'd say you should lollipop those girls or you won't be 
able to water under the canopy.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2015)

Straightened her up. More stakes in.....let's see how it goes. Been pissing down for most of the day so not much growing going on.
 
 
 

Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> 3 tubes will probably run around 80f at the top of the unit. You'd be running 24"
> tubes in that space.


cheers man, yeah 2ft tubes for sure the price they want for a few fittings and shiny reflector aluminum is piracy.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2015)

Right. Ffs. Moved the bloody thing onto the ground. 8t just keeps getting blow over with the weather we have here lol. 

Dog stacking then scooby snacks.
 
I thought this was a funny pic. The bud at the front is like one of those annoying cunts that photo bombs you lol....you know who you are.  pics at sunset lights go off up top the bellow. Each light is running just over 10 hours.
 
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2015)

And I am running 3 plants round the 2 6s. With a 4foot squared foot print and around 9 feet height....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.D81 so what about all the stuff under the net should I cut it away or will it grow something nice?


I agree with old man. As low as it is i would clean it up. I will be doing the same today like every weekend.
 
Bad pic but gg4 is frosting Nicely


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I agree with old man. As low as it is i would clean it up. I will be doing the same today like every weekend.
> View attachment 3493559
> Bad pic but gg4 is frosting Nicely
> View attachment 3493560


Looking great Doc, the girls are stretching nicely trich's on the glue look good to.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 5, 2015)

Cheers for email bb team I will be in touch tomoz afternoon with my order, I really am home sick after 1 week away haha, least my clones look like the be rooted as the still standing tall after a week of being on there own


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

Deep blue seems like an impossible strain to root. Had 2 in the cloner for about 3 years and they still haven't rooted. My last plemon cut also looks to be toast.

Here's the plemon that has been pollen ate with female jizz. Some of it has taken some not....humph. let's see what pans out. 
 
 
Off to Tun Fun with the yin. It's an underground play park.....tonnes of fun if yer nearly 2 lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

underground play park. everything's like that now. I went to a new cinema recently, first time i've seen the town for 10 years, you park under a giant supermarket with a gym to the side of it go up through the supermarket into the pictures, I was expecting a church and flats above or some shit. ( which I think there actually are, flats anyway.

so a few plemon fem pips eh, see how they turn out. if getting them to turn male is a real PITA then the hunt for a male is on.

I also have a few pips of Las's Super lemon haze x smelly cherry to pop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Cheers for email bb team I will be in touch tomoz afternoon with my order, I really am home sick after 1 week away haha, least my clones look like the be rooted as the still standing tall after a week of being on there own View attachment 3493977


You find a correos ok then? safe travels m8


----------



## budolskie (Sep 6, 2015)

Na a couldn't see one walking along like, am just having a Bongathon the day on the balcony on my own haha I'm going along coffee shop.later see what there crack.is to post me sum av still got 20 odd euro on my card and will top up.amother 50 if the post me a.q summit haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

hahah you'll be lucky man, I think you'll have to do it yourself. and spain being spain post office is shut today mate. baggy shorts and a new smelly proof bag hahah


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

I got my veg moved back upstairs and getting the garage ready to flower again finally


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

I'd be more worried the UK customs looking for ciggies rather than a bit of booboo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

evapping the ethanol off cleaning my volcano and its turned colour from green to almost red overnight. Any ideas?!
 any ideas why?

I'm also about to transfer it to something I can scrape hahah


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Now the fun stuff starts


----------



## budolskie (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuck the weed I've never been back along so sat and smoked most what I had left, my m8 has gis a ball pollen maybe a bit bigger then m&m joint or 2 at most.

Shorts pocket, luggage under plane cush to bring back like that everyone thinks I'm not taking back


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Fuck the weed I've never been back along so sat and smoked most what I had left, my m8 has gis a ball pollen maybe a bit bigger then m&m joint or 2 at most.
> 
> Shorts pocket, luggage under plane cush to bring back like that everyone thinks I'm not taking back


Exactly. Corner of the Jean pocket....oooops must of got stoned and left it there haha. Seriously. Even if they found it customs would give you a warning or fine at most. They are not the police. You reckon customs will have drug dogs ready for a chartered holiday flight back from Spain lol....erm. no.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Now the fun stuff starts
> View attachment 3494160


New strains. The Elephant Man. Lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

DST said:


> New strains. The Elephant Man. Lol.


yea how about Smoke Jumper Og ( sfv og x fireballs )


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea how about Smoke Jumper Og ( sfv og x fireballs )


Quite the forest you have Doc. SFV x Fireballs sounds great.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

My T5s get pretty hot. They have a new LED tube you can buy here in the US - COF posted a link. Check and see whether you have them in the UK. 



I bought the bare fixtures and covered everything with reflective metal tape (used for ducting) and mylar covered insulation foam.

I also added aquarium bulbs for more blue.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Sep 6, 2015)

New strains mean me breeding sum I have now a little collection of regs as my m8s gives is his.free regs but I'd rather use bb strains


----------



## numberfour (Sep 6, 2015)

End of week 4, down to about 28 plants 10 or 11 strains now in 4x4, stakes in the larger pots that have the topped plants in. Canopy all over the place like a pissed wave haha, and some light feeders which I have been abusing but fuuuuuck....what a smell in there


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My T5s get pretty hot. They have a new LED tube you can buy here in the US - COF posted a link. Check and see whether you have them in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I did my flower room except I use hps.
I ordered the led shop lights for the veg tent and I'll be adding actinic t5's.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Now the fun stuff starts
> View attachment 3494160


Hey big bro what's the bag for ?


Nvm watched the video what a great way to make seeds. I found a male in my flower tent and put it back in my veg tent how do I go about collecting pollen off of it


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Hey big bro what's the bag for ?
> 
> 
> Nvm watched the video what a great way to make seeds. I found a male in my flower tent and put it back in my veg tent how do I go about collecting pollen off of it


Pollination.
Lol. Nvm I read all your post.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 6, 2015)

full garden pic I did a little lollipoppin on the fireball in the middle.
From front to back/left to right 
Honeybee..fireball
Fireball 
IhavenofuckingClue
Honeybee

Here a top and side pic of the honeybee its crazy how much side branching its been doing.
 
Other than that I took the net off as you guys can tell I think I'll stick to what I know this run.

Does anyone know if you can rub a Scrog with autos ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 6, 2015)

My Cross of dog x dippsy or q,q


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2015)

I got my eye on ihavenofuckingclue....

The rest looking super good


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> I got my eye on ihavenofuckingclue....
> 
> The rest looking super good


Thanks man and you see her hiding back there I wish I knew what it was but it was a seed a saved in my grinder so I know it was some straight heat.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

Fireball:






Animal Cookies:




Purple Girl:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2015)

Good Morning everyone. Looks like the 600 is still rolling alng


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning everyone. Looks like the 600 is still rolling alng


Afternoon bru. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning everyone. Looks like the 600 is still rolling alng


Good morning
How you been doing? Still would love to burn a doobie one day and pick your brain really well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

I traded my tent for some wall mount fans for the greenhouse. I have been cleaning them and had to fix one. They will be going up today and the second dehumidifier will go in too.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2015)

Good afternoon folks hope everyone is having a good labor day.
@Hemlock, you won't remember but you're the reason I ended up in Club 600
and I owe you a great debt for that.
Thank you.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

anyone else got whodat envy?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3494941


Fuck yea buddy! Didnt get to stop for some on the way out of south Louisiana like i wanted to.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2015)

where did you find mudbugs in drought stricken calli?....looks good,....... shades of home.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 7, 2015)

Dude I'm missing baton rouge so bad right now then crawfish and some gumbo and red beans and rice would have me in heaven


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone else got whodat envy?


he needs to stop posting shit like that when I am stuck having a baked potatoe for dinner, lmfao.....snazzing it up with baked veggies, woofukkinhoo, can't wait.....Please sir Whodat, can I have some of your crawfish stu or whatever the munching hell it is?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> where did you find mudbugs in drought stricken calli?....looks good,....... shades of home.
> 
> 
> cof



Good ol' fairy brought em to me,,, shipped in a styrophoam cooler. Only found two dead. Expensive but worth it!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2015)

DST said:


> he needs to stop posting shit like that when I am stuck having a baked potatoe for dinner, lmfao.....snazzing it up with baked veggies, woofukkinhoo, can't wait.....Please sir Whodat, can I have some of your crawfish stu or whatever the munching hell it is?



Boiled crawfish, and lots of seasoning. Some tasty mud bugs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Boiled crawfish, and lots of seasoning. Some tasty mud bugs.


Dont forget about the corn and taters. God damn now i am hungry!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 7, 2015)

mmmmm mmmm thats some good grub right there. I haven't had some crawfish in a long time. 

And @Hemlock, glad to see you in here!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Boiled crawfish, and lots of seasoning. Some tasty mud bugs.
> 
> View attachment 3494995


Some of the best lobsters in Europe are now being caught where I grew up in Scotland. I love lobsters and prawns and shrimps and any other variation lol. Do you guys suck the heads of the crawfish?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Some of the best lobsters in Europe are now being caught where I grew up in Scotland. I love lobsters and prawns and shrimps and any other variation lol. Do you guys suck the heads of the crawfish?


I do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm the same dst looking forward to going to wrangle me a lobster this season.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I went crabbing in Coos Bay OR with my brother in law. We worked our asses off all day. When we got home we cleaned the boat and heated up the barrel of water. Then the women took over. They were like machines!

I showered and returned to a seat at the head of the table with a giant bowl of steaming hot crab meat that the wives had prepared. I was exhausted and hungry and it was the best damn bowl of crab meat I have ever eaten!

Myrtle and Gorse grow in Coos Bay. Apparently the environment is very similar to Scotland.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Some of the best lobsters in Europe are now being caught where I grew up in Scotland. I love lobsters and prawns and shrimps and any other variation lol. Do you guys suck the heads of the crawfish?


I do. I like all crustations.....had some fresh caught, jumbo, boiled Gulf shrimp last night. I have a connection with a Vietnamese fisherman who delivers.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Some of the best lobsters in Europe are now being caught where I grew up in Scotland. I love lobsters and prawns and shrimps and any other variation lol. Do you guys suck the heads of the crawfish?


I sure as hell do that's where all them good ole juices are!! 

And I just popped my dinner in the over I show off a few pics tonight and homage to my days in Cali growing up on shit like this. Pics coming in about a hour.5


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 7, 2015)

chicken enchiladas!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2015)

I miss going to Maine for parties on the beach with steamed lobster, potatoes,
corn, clams and for desert we'd throw some good steaks on the grill.
Friends, music, food and weed. All you need for the best of times.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

@whodatnation i will be flipping the girls this weekend it looks like


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2015)

[youtube]LLMuwwrm0XjK3hoXwKjhp5Fw[\youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

damn Dr You've that many indoor, outdoor, and rabbits, do you sleep in the tub?!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn Dr You've that many indoor, outdoor, and rabbits, do you sleep in the tub?!


No by the back door


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

hahaha  reminds me of FDD camping out between his trees come late summer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha  reminds me of FDD camping out between his trees come late summer.


Yea we will see how it goes over the next 6 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

i somehow can;t see it going badly doc


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Fingers crossed that nosey cunts don't get too nosey, Dr. Get yer camping gear ready!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

Yea...I gonna be setting up my tent here shortly. also gonna need my propane heater...its getting COLD at night. (high 30s)


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

It's just turned here as well. Normally we wake up to around 23 in the house, that's gone down to 21c. And wearing shorts gets you some funny comments and stares, lol. Rain isn't helping much.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea...I gonna be setting up my tent here shortly. also gonna need my propane heater...its getting COLD at night. (high 30s)


one of the by-products of burning propane is CO2.....your flowers will appreciate it.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey everybody looking for help with this ASAP.

White fuzzy mold on topsoil.

Organic soil, i feed lots of mycos and carbs and beni food.

Lots of molasses, algae, things like that.

I've added myco mixes to my irrigation a few times



Do I need to worry about this? Or might it just be my benis?

I googled around but I didnt find anything that looks exactly like this


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Mycorrhizae.....to the shizznae.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I went crabbing in Coos Bay OR with my brother in law. We worked our asses off all day. When we got home we cleaned the boat and heated up the barrel of water. Then the women took over. They were like machines!
> 
> I showered and returned to a seat at the head of the table with a giant bowl of steaming hot crab meat that the wives had prepared. I was exhausted and hungry and it was the best damn bowl of crab meat I have ever eaten!
> 
> Myrtle and Gorse grow in Coos Bay. Apparently the environment is very similar to Scotland.


VERY SIMILAR


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody looking for help with this ASAP.
> 
> White fuzzy mold on topsoil.
> 
> ...


it means your soil is healthy.....smile and say , thank you.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep ^^^ the only kind of fuzz I like having around. 

Good sign


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 8, 2015)

So I had the pleasure of meeting a long time grower 20+ yes in the game and we traded some things he gave me a 96' cut of super silver haze and a 94' cut of something he called candy (Hawaiian indica x Hawaiian sativa) he will be giving me some 96' cut of romulan idk what that is but I smoked some last night and it was good almost grapeish but different. Hadn't tried any smoke like that ever before 

 oh and BTW he was very impressed with the fireball and honeybee so kudos to you guys for making that happen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2015)

damn nice score on that 96 super sliver haze. You have one sweet connection there. Nothing rocks it like old school. jeez man your boy gots all the good ole shit. good luck with those.


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2015)

hey Dr ambs, how ya doing? I got them sc if u wan em hun?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey fellow green thumbs  I am rockin a 600 watt light as well atm and just wanted to say what up to everyone. I have another thread on here with specifics about my grow the link is in my sig, but just thought Id throw up a pic for everyone to see.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi WESTY! im doing awesome, thanks, and I hope you and the family are well.
Hellz yeah I would lOVE them sc and I got plenty of treats for you too. what u want.
I would really like to get you some hash I got so much It would take me years to smoke. Quality stuff mate.done Frenchy style.
yeah im lookin to relocate to NY and they just told me my route might include AMSTERDAM! WHOO HOO
I never new there was both an Amsterdam and a Rotterdamn in Ny. but it sounds quite appealing . Great to hear from you matey!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

east garden


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2015)

Ambs do u stilll have my email? cuz i aint changed it, drop us a note to discus farther lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Lmfao. East Garden....wait till Mo finishes work Bob


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Loads of places in NY named after the cloggies. Brooklyn comes from NL Breukelen. Harlem also from Haarlem in NL. The Dutchies done their fair share of raping and pillaging in their time.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2015)

New York was owned by Holland and was called New Amsterdam, till they sold it to the English. Oops.

Good to see you all around.... all you.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 8, 2015)

It was really nice to see a perpetual garden up close. Make me rethink my entire way of growing. And he was using CFLs for veg.... I'm really feeling like I duped myself buying so much unneeded stuff over time


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn nice score on that 96 super sliver haze. You have one sweet connection there. Nothing rocks it like old school. jeez man your boy gots all the good ole shit. good luck with those.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2015)

I bought probably twice the amount of stuff I didn't end up using than the stuff I kept.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't even describe all the shit I have bought, sold, rebought, resold over the years. I hope to NEVER flower in another damn grow tent as long as I live. Every time I have ever flowered in one, I have always realized I should have used something different. Hopefully never doing another outdoor in a carport either lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi WESTY! im doing awesome, thanks, and I hope you and the family are well.
> Hellz yeah I would lOVE them sc and I got plenty of treats for you too. what u want.
> I would really like to get you some hash I got so much It would take me years to smoke. Quality stuff mate.done Frenchy style.
> yeah im lookin to relocate to NY and they just told me my route might include AMSTERDAM! WHOO HOO
> ...


Damn Amber that's my back yard!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2015)

Got loads of indoor stuff packed away. I really want to setup an auto light dep greenhouse, but need a place to do it!


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Mycorrhizae.....to the shizznae.





curious old fart said:


> it means your soil is healthy.....smile and say , thank you.
> 
> 
> cof





whodatnation said:


> Yep ^^^ the only kind of fuzz I like having around.
> 
> Good sign


coooooool thats what I thought, just figured i'd double check!

Great white, plant success granular, oregonism, molasses and Roots organic Trinity doin work on that soil life


----------



## chained (Sep 8, 2015)

I think she likes the 600


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Lmfao. East Garden....wait till Mo finishes work Bob


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

East Jungle! It feels like a jungle today - it smells like one too!

It's midnight here and it is 81 degrees outside!


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

We have actually got son today!

Also some Sun too, lol.....auto spell.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2015)

DST said:


> We have actually got son today!


Cool, and we're expecting rain tomorrow. A little of what we both need.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

Plemon in it's new home on the "Westzijde van het dakterras" lol.


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 9, 2015)

2nd day of flower


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

What you go going in there jzs? Ladies are looking like happy campers.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2015)

What do you make of what I found in the grow room last night?


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

Warty....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 9, 2015)

Happy frog


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 9, 2015)

@jzs147 lookin really nice man! What size tent are you rockin? Plants are looking really health what size containers did you use and how long did you veg for? Also would be interested in what type of medium and nutes you have been using if you woulnt mind sharing.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 9, 2015)

Here I grow again,

Dpq and fb x sc 





That for the 8x4 and stil got dpq a fb x sc in cloner for the nft


----------



## numberfour (Sep 9, 2015)

And turn...


The kids aren't having this back


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

Right to left: Cheese Surprise on the end, dog kush behind me. Gogi OG next, then wet dreams, bay11 in the foreground in the 10 gallon grow bag. 


cheese surprise


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2015)

My buddy has some bay 11 too, smells great, fruity I guess.

Looking fantastic there mr Payne


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> My buddy has some bay 11 too, smells great, fruity I guess.
> 
> Looking fantastic there mr Payne
> 
> View attachment 3496634


That frost, hell man!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

yea, my bay 11 has a very fruity n haze smell. Like apple hash. gonna hit it with some blueberry x snowlotus pollen tomorrow 

Thanks for the kind words whodat.


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 9, 2015)

*


Iriemedicine said:



@jzs147 lookin really nice man! What size tent are you rockin? Plants are looking really health what size containers did you use and how long did you veg for? Also would be interested in what type of medium and nutes you have been using if you woulnt mind sharing.

Click to expand...

*
*check this thread out*
*its in indoor growing like this thread*

*600 watt white widow x durbain poison grow*


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry to say it but this Purple Sun 386w, 180 to 190 actual watts, COB led off Amazon seems to be outperforming my 600w HPS.

Built a pair of small COB lights for veg, on the process of making a pair of flowering lights.

I'll always love the 600 club, but it looks like I'm moving to LEDs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> My buddy has some bay 11 too, smells great, fruity I guess.
> 
> Looking fantastic there mr Payne
> 
> View attachment 3496634





papapayne said:


> yea, my bay 11 has a very fruity n haze smell. Like apple hash. gonna hit it with some blueberry x snowlotus pollen tomorrow
> 
> Thanks for the kind words whodat.


Mine is just now setting flowers but i pulled a finished seed off a preflower today..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

GG#4 at sunset


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Animal Cookies:




Akki:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 10, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> @jzs147 lookin really nice man! What size tent are you rockin? Plants are looking really health what size containers did you use and how long did you veg for? Also would be interested in what type of medium and nutes you have been using if you woulnt mind sharing.



tent 1200x1200mm

300 mm pots think they 14 litres

vegged 1 month 2 days 

medium 70 percent coco 30 percent perlite 

nutes rock fusion 1 part 

also use rock supercharge

resinator in flower 

silica 

and stop bloc


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Sorry to say it but this Purple Sun 386w, 180 to 190 actual watts, COB led off Amazon seems to be outperforming my 600w HPS.
> 
> Built a pair of small COB lights for veg, on the process of making a pair of flowering lights.
> 
> I'll always love the 600 club, but it looks like I'm moving to LEDs.


Im trying to supplement my 600 with an all red led panel, but see people flowering with the cobs... Im on the fence, build one... Or just buy a red panel... Build,buy,build,by,build,build,build

Also looked into the red strip lights... At 34 for five 20 inch it seems like a good option side lighting style... But do I really want 34 dollars worth of light.. Seems like a no? 

Ahhh to many options


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Im trying to supplement my 600 with an all red led panel, but see people flowering with the cobs... Im on the fence, build one... Or just buy a red panel... Build,buy,build,by,build,build,build
> 
> Also looked into the red strip lights... At 34 for five 20 inch it seems like a good option side lighting style... But do I really want 34 dollars worth of light.. Seems like a no?
> 
> Ahhh to many options


I'm current getting my parts list together for my new COB fixture I'll be making. It will replace both my current cheap Chinese Apollo COB led panel, and my 600w HPS.

To cover my 6' by 2' flowering area it'll cost me around $700 to build my own, expensive at first, but worth it. You get to hand pick all of the components, so you know you're getting quality name brand product. Plus I'll be running at have the wattage I'm looking at now, and looking at more GPW.

I bought the cheap Chinese cob led to test them out, and had amazing results. Companies like optic lighting are making the cob leds with quality parts, but they are also more expensive. Building is cheaper, but takes more personal time.

Quality leds are expensive, so if you're on a budget, I'd look into building.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 10, 2015)

They aren't pretty but they're alive! That SRSOG #2 showing me again why I chose it! I thought I flopped this whole clone session with temps outta control in my closet. They took 2 weeks to root when they only took 4 days last time. BUT every other strain I took cuts from and even the other SRSOG phenos all took a digger this round. I did have 4 quantums root too, another good strain that clones well. So I'm ramped up to full even sooner than I expected since all those funky cuts rooted too. My next run will be only the #2 and I even have 3 extras for someone local


----------



## supchaka (Sep 10, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm current getting my parts list together for my new COB fixture I'll be making. It will replace both my current cheap Chinese Apollo COB led panel, and my 600w HPS.
> 
> To cover my 6' by 2' flowering area it'll cost me around $700 to build my own, expensive at first, but worth it. You get to hand pick all of the components, so you know you're getting quality name brand product. Plus I'll be running at have the wattage I'm looking at now, and looking at more GPW.
> 
> ...


I've been using a CAP led for the last 3 or 4 years for all my vegging and cloning. It draws 130 watts and could cover a 4x4 area easily. It's been running 24/7 all this time without so much as a single burnt out led. Pushing in the 30k hours range so far.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2015)

supchaka said:


> I've been using a CAP led for the last 3 or 4 years for all my vegging and cloning. It draws 130 watts and could cover a 4x4 area easily. It's been running 24/7 all this time without so much as a single burnt out led. Pushing in the 30k hours range so far.


That's awesome! Ahead of the game I see haha. Yeah I made a couple COB led fixtures for my veg cab around 6 months ago. No issues with any of it yet, only run them 18/6 not 24/0. 

I was using 200w of T5s with a ton of heat. Now I'm running 20w per fixture, two fixtures so 40w total, and I'm getting stronger results, and zero heat whatsoever.

Really becoming amazed with these LEDs. Can't wait to have them all above my flowers.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2015)

Finally a couple of days without rain.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2015)

600 HELP please!!

Just went into the room to find the last round of perpetual (5) are all infested with what I'm guessing is broad mites. These fuckers are tinny little yellow almost rice looking, but they are extremely small.. Tried to take pics to no avail of them but have a few leaves to show..

 
These little bastards are on the underside but seem to suck off the top of the leaf. I've removed all leaves that are infected but I'm very worried about it spreading to the others in the room, all in different stages. So can I boost C02 to a crazy level and hope for the best or just neem the crap out of everything? I'm removing these plants from the room now ahhh I hate bugs


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks like spidermites. You can use any of several different products, Azamax, Fertilome Triple Action Plus II or make your own with chopped hot peppers, garlic and cloves.
Spray every 3 days for 9 days.....and thoroughly clean the area as soon as possible.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2015)

The top leaf with the yellow stripe and black dots looks like thrips to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2015)

Not the end of the world IMO, the stuff COF suggested should work I think.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2015)

I stand corrected. Whodat is right.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I stand corrected. Whodat is right.
> 
> 
> cof



How'd that pepper spray work out for you cof?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 10, 2015)

Dont you have to treat the soil as well on thrips? I haven't had em myself, but thought they have some soil larva to?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Dont you have to treat the soil as well on thrips? I haven't had em myself, but thought they have some soil larva to?


Apparently they do drop to the soil.

Aphids are a different story, soil treatment is necessary I believe.


Here's some thrip info-----


*Control*
Thrip management is a matter of garden maintenance — reducing the places where thrips may breed — and requires removing plant debris while it’s still on the ground and green. Thrips lay their eggs in slits they cut in live plant stems. Vigilance — spotting problems early and responding to them — is also required. Check your plants for damage and clusters of the pests at the place where leaves are attached to stems. Don’t wait to take action. Take the measures listed below. And be sure to use the safest, most proven products.


To get rid of thrips remove weeds and grass from around garden areas to eliminate alternate hosts. Clean up crop debris in the garden, especially onion leaves after harvest. (Dry mulch will not attract thrips. Green mulch will.)
Inspect all plants you import into the garden for signs of thrips or their damage. Discard any infested plants by securely bagging and putting in the trash.
Blue sticky traps are helpful for monitoring adult populations.
If found, use the Bug Blaster to hose off plants with a strong, encompassing spray of water to reduce pest numbers.
Release commercially available beneficial insects, such as minute pirate bugs, the effective thrips predator (feeds on eggs and larvae before they can become adults), ladybugs, and lacewing, (especially effective in green houses) to attack and destroy all stages of this pest. For best results, make releases after first knocking down severe infestations with water spray or other method.
Severe populations may require a least-toxic, short-lived botanical insecticide (pyrethrin) to reduce pest numbers. Follow-up with predatory insects to maintain control.
Safe, smothering insectical soaps made from naturally occurring plant oils and fats, are also effective for knocking down heavy infestations (and won’t harm most naturally occurring beneficial insects). Spinosad, and neem oil can be used to spot treat heavily infested areas.
*Tip:* Thorough coverage is necessary when using natural contact insecticides, especially on the undersides of leaves and where leaves attach to stems, a favorite place for thrips to congregate.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> How'd that pepper spray work out for you cof?


I just made some and haven't tested it yet.......but it sure opened my sinuses when I made it.


cof


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> The top leaf with the yellow stripe and black dots looks like thrips to me.
> View attachment 3497563 View attachment 3497564 View attachment 3497567


Thrips it is! I've isolated those plants and will start the cleansing, how invasive are these little guys? Can I bomb with c02? The rest of the room is pretty deep into flowering I'd like to avoid pesticides or I guess go for something safe on fruit?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2015)

I've tried co2 dumps before with no success (spidermites) there are plenty of safe organic sprays out there that should knock them down. Stay persistent my friend.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Apparently they do drop to the soil.
> 
> Aphids are a different story, soil treatment is necessary I believe.
> 
> ...


Alright 600 full disclosure, this was all my fault. The perpetual is kinda a bitch to get to the back of, mainly because it's a scrog perpetual and yes it's a huge pain in the ass at times, easy other times. That being said once the screen fills up the lower leaves just die off and there is leaves here and there and in the back corner and back wall.... Did I mention it's a flood perpetual scrog uhhhhhhhhh yeah gotta love bottom feeding. I kept a dirty room and paid the price.... I'll be better I swear!


Thank you guys for all your help, I was freaking out earlier and throwing my phone around my room trying to take a picture of the pricks. You all gave me serenity answering my questions, much love 6!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 10, 2015)

Spinosad knocks out thrips in a heartbeat. Pretty safe stuff too. In higher concentration it will do in mites too.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2015)

The new veg lights came in today  now I have something to
do tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2015)

Thrips are a PITA!!!!!!!! You can get through harvest with them but it ain't much fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2015)

management or containment is pretty easy but as COF said the key is breaking the larvae cycle spray religiously every 3 or so days.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 11, 2015)

Nft is finally on its way to being started


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2015)

Looking sharp bud  

I must have gotten some wimpy ass thrips, because they died real easy. Only bug I've not been able to get rid of before cycle ended was fungus gnats, little shit heads were driving me nuts.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 11, 2015)

DST said:


> Thrips are a PITA!!!!!!!! You can get through harvest with them but it ain't much fun.


First glance I thought you said Thrips are protected by PETA... Those little bastards!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Looking sharp bud
> 
> I must have gotten some wimpy ass thrips, because they died real easy. Only bug I've not been able to get rid of before cycle ended was fungus gnats, little shit heads were driving me nuts.


I'm hoping mine are limp wristed, my harvest is infinite so it would be a real bitch to live with them till I break the room down.

In other news I got the green light to use my work to build my supplemental led panels... That means carbon fibre suspension around my heat sinks and well everywhere else it make sense 

Also get to use the led sign company for assembly and testing after hours


----------



## supchaka (Sep 11, 2015)

Thrips and gnats are both livable. A pain in the ass cuz I've dealt with both several times. I'm not usually 100% successful at ridding them but keeping their numbers in check is most important.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 11, 2015)

Another more recent lesson I've learned is to wear my glasses whenever I'm with my plants  I had got to where I just did my things without my eyeballs on and stuff can definitely sneak by you that way!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 11, 2015)

Micro clones are starting to go!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 11, 2015)

Is it over the top that I want to line all these thrips up in a line and slowly murder them individually making the others watch?

I'm just stuck at work and can't treat till after work, so I'm just imagining the little bastards rubbing their balls all over the place! Going into my bedroom and cumin' on my pillows, putting my toothbrush in the toilet then back into the holder... That kinda evil


----------



## supchaka (Sep 11, 2015)

The SRS stipules are unique to anything I've ever grown. I thought they were pistils at first because they're so light and furry. Kinda cool how they hook around like claws.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2015)

I was at a yard and garden center today and found these items






*Captain Jack's Deadbug Brew Conc.*
Captain Jack's Deadbug Brew® contains Spinosad (spin-OH-sid), a product first isolated from a naturally occurring soil dwelling bacterium that was collected on a Caribbean island from an abandoned rum distillery. Deadbug Brew® kills bagworms, borers, beetles, caterpillars, codling moth, gypsy moth, loopers, leaf miners, spider mites, tent caterpillars, thrips and more! Use on fruits, vegetables, berries, citrus, grapes, nuts and ornamentals.

Click here to see sizes, availability and where to find in your area.



also from Capt Jack







*Hot Pepper Wax Insect Repel. RTU *
Made from Hot Cayenne Peppers, this product will repel insects from fruit, flowers, houseplants and vegetables for up to 30 days.
Click here to see sizes, availability and where to find in your area.

they also had a spray that was garlic and cloves.

the recipe from whodat works well.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ordered from BB today, now I'll be ready for an all out BB grow real soon.
Dog, Jakes Dream, Smelly Cherry, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Blue Pit, Fireballs (coming from a friend)
and unknown testers. 
I have the final grow of White Indica and C99 to go then on to BB.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I was at a yard and garden center today and found these items
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this stuff...


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Feminized-seeds-spray-4oz-CFL-Hps-mars-LED-Hydro-Grow-Light-vaporizer-Bud-BHO-/321640949021?hash=item4ae34b651d

Saw this, had to check it out !!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Feminized-seeds-spray-4oz-CFL-Hps-mars-LED-Hydro-Grow-Light-vaporizer-Bud-BHO-/321640949021?hash=item4ae34b651d
> 
> Saw this, had to check it out !!


Wtf is that?

"
*Feminized seeds spray 4oz CFL Hps mars LED Hydro Grow Light vaporizer Bud BHO*


Lmao haha so confused


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Wtf is that?
> 
> "
> *Feminized seeds spray 4oz CFL Hps mars LED Hydro Grow Light vaporizer Bud BHO*
> ...


That's what I said to myself....

But I did just roll a blunt,then rubd that same blunt all up and down my flowering buds..sticky & tasteful


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what I said to myself....
> 
> But I did just roll a blunt,then rubd that same blunt all up and down my flowering buds..sticky & tasteful


Aw shit never even thought of that!  nice


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Ordered from BB today, now I'll be ready for an all out BB grow real soon.
> Dog, Jakes Dream, Smelly Cherry, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Blue Pit, Fireballs (coming from a friend)
> and unknown testers.
> I have the final grow of White Indica and C99 to go then on to BB.


Just made my order too. Fire ball and blue pit..

What's Jake's dream?


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Just made my order too. Fire ball and blue pit..
> 
> What's Jake's dream?


Deep Blue (Jake Blue male) x Engineers Dream. Hulk on the UK thread ran it and grew baseball bats.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 11, 2015)

DST said:


> Deep Blue (Jake Blue male) x Engineers Dream. Hulk on the UK thread ran it and grew baseball bats.


Wow, nice mix.

Are Those still testers?


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeh. Been some nice feedback about them so far though.

Drop a mail to BB and I'll get some sent over to you lad.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2015)

Rum bayou
 
Left is rum bayou and right is animal cookies x 2010 dog kush

 


?p x mvk @whodatnation Lemon shine


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 12, 2015)

Will do. Thanks dst. 

Any word on making southern charm back in stock


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2015)

Speak to our esteemed member COF.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2015)

I cant wait to get my little ones Along the 8x4 and start some of my bb gear 
Fireballs 
Blue pit
Sour cherry
Jakes dream


----------



## numberfour (Sep 12, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Just made my order too. Fire ball and blue pit..
> 
> What's Jake's dream?


Cali, I have a Jakes Dream in flower at the moment. I am not doing it justice with it being in a 13cm pot as the plant wants to be huge. Very solid stems, large fans and the bud is dense. Not best of pics as its at the back of the tent


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Will do. Thanks dst.
> 
> Any word on making southern charm back in stock


Thanks for the inquiry.
Breeding is on hold until I can construct a separate bloom area. The last time pollen got into everything and I don't need that financial loss.....but there are several new strains on the agenda.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

The narration and music didn't work on mine! hehe

Looking spectacular - especially for indoor.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2015)

DST said:


>


Looking like fire bru.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey everybody i have some issues going on and i'm not 100% sure whats up

Its exactly 7 weeks since I flipped to 12/12, and my plants are definitely showing some nutrient issues. My soil/nutrient regiment are nearly entirely organic.

Please just read my plants the best you can and tell me what you think I did wrong so I can learn for the future, they were looking killer and a half up to about 4-5 weeks of flower. The bud quality is still nice but i'm sure it could be a bit better and this is probably messing with my yield.

I do have some ideas about what i've been doing wrong, and i've researched up and down to try and learn more about it; but i'd love to hear what you guys have to say.

8 different strains, some heavy sativa, some heavy indica, some hybrid. Its very tough to keep them all happy; I cloned the only one of the plants I was truly happy with and my next few grows will be with a single strain.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 12, 2015)

^A few weeks ago for reference
 

What do you all think I goofed up between those two pics?

This post aint about bud porn its about diagnostics, sorry for nothing sticky looking 

I'm using well water with probably like 400-600 PPM, i'll be using RO water next run. One tent 100% organic, one tent hydroponic. Im considering that my water quality might have an impact


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2015)

new all LED shop light veg area





and an oak bracket for the rope rachets


I still need to add a three light set for the table on the right.

The plants are unhappy from being in weak light and poor maintenance...ie being in the small cups w-a-y to long.


cof


----------



## boatrowe (Sep 12, 2015)

I just ordered a 600w hps is that going to be to much for my 32" × 32" grow tent?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2015)

boatrowe said:


> I just ordered a 600w hps is that going to be to much for my 32" × 32" grow tent?


it should work well with the proper ventilation.


cof


----------



## boatrowe (Sep 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> it should work well with the proper ventilation.
> 
> 
> cof


Cool I have 2 240cfm 6" fans hopefully I can make it work I can always dim the light down a bit if needed but I'm hoping not to need to


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

@GemuGrows - it looks like normal fade. The water-leaves have done their jobs. Now the fruit will ripen.


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 13, 2015)

7th day of flower bent them down to get even canopy and pruned some shade leaves to let some light through em


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody i have some issues going on and i'm not 100% sure whats up
> 
> Its exactly 7 weeks since I flipped to 12/12, and my plants are definitely showing some nutrient issues. My soil/nutrient regiment are nearly entirely organic.
> 
> ...


Would be nice to see one under normal light. Something is not 100s in my eyes. Even with a fade it does seem a bit on the extreme side. 
Diagnostic. What have you changed? Have you checked the plants history of feeding patterns? Have you checked variables like a change in water due to something out of your control, change in temp, etc etc.
Initial feeling is there is some sort of lock out happening. It looks like you got a few weeks to go so I would be checking my water and riding it out most probably....


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh. And check for bugs.....


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 13, 2015)

Planted 4 jakes dreams and 4 cheese quake 48, all have sprouted.

Can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah i'll try and throw up some no light pics later tonight.

Its my first time in organic soil, its also my first time growing big bushes

I havent been PHing at all; because I read up and down that I should not be with an organic soil.

Next run i'm doing a small 100% organic tent and a hydroponic tent.

Organic will be 4 plants in 10 gallon pots instead of 7 gallon pots; they will be under a LEC 315.

As far as the hydro i'm doing probably 6-8 plants in RDWC, they will probably be under 1000w HPS and 315w LEC.


All plants in both tents will be a White OG bag seed I grew out and cloned because this stuff looks better than about anything i've grown. Bigger nugs and more frost than anything else in the tent.

I'm still expecting like 2lb off this harvest, I could still even get like 2.5.

The only synthetics i'm running are suppliments. Bloombastic by atami (which is "Organic Based"), and a few suppliments from Aurora's "Soul" line; which once again are all organic based.

I think my experienced gained and upping my pot size another 50% should eliminate the issues i'm having. I'll also be throwing in a few soil ammendments to help.

Nugs still look killer, leaves not quite as much. Its week 7 and 1 day.

My White OG cut is seriously killer though, i'm going to get really good at growing it; instead of having such a random mix of genetics that nobody else grows

What types of things would cause lockout in organics? Should I start PHing next grow with organic PH +/-?



DST said:


> Oh. And check for bugs.....


As far as bugs, i've been fighting annoying ass fungal gnats for quite some time. I've used azadarachtin, pyrethrins, Bacillus thuringiensis, spinosad and yellow fly traps on them. They don't seem to move far from my top soil though they arent getting into the buds


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 13, 2015)

@209 Cali closet grower
I got two fireballs going now as well as two honeybees.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah i'll try and throw up some no light pics later tonight.
> 
> Its my first time in organic soil, its also my first time growing big bushes
> 
> ...


I killed off my fungas gnats by putting a 2" layer of perlite on top of the soil. My thought was it dried out too fast and didn't give them a wet place to live. Haven't seen any since then.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 13, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> I killed off my fungas gnats by putting a 2" layer of perlite on top of the soil. My thought was it dried out too fast and didn't give them a wet place to live. Haven't seen any since then.


yeah I did that in the past and it worked incredibly. I didnt do it this time cuz I kept feeling like I could just win the battle hah.

I'll be doing that for sure with my next organic plants


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @209 Cali closet grower
> I got two fireballs going now as well as two honeybees.
> View attachment 3498983


Alman looks great in there. If you don't mine, please post your freebies post. Trying to to get more people to post up there breeders boutique freebies reviews. For new growers or growers that are skepticaly and feedback to bb.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

3x3 tent, Keep 4 or downsize to 3? Plan on vegging atleast another week and possibly till the end of the month. Any thoughts my friends?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> 3x3 tent, Keep 4 or downsize to 3? Plan on vegging atleast another week and possibly till the end of the month. Any thoughts my friends?


 what light are going to use in flower?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> what light are going to use in flower?


600 watt HPS hortilux dual arc bulb.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2015)

If I was u, I would let them go a month , then flower, with out tent. If in tent , go a little bit longer


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> If I was u, I would let them go a month , then flower, with out tent. If in tent , go a little bit longer


Thanks Cali! I still have about 2.5 ft of vertical space to work with anything taller than that might result in some burned tops.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

I wouldn't veg much longer if keeping the 4 in there. Depends on the stretch of the plant in flower....and if they are all fems.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

@209 Cali closet grower would you still stick with the four or get rid of one to free up alittle space for the others to breathe?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

DST said:


> I wouldn't veg much longer if keeping the 4 in there. Depends on the stretch of the plant in flower....and if they are all fems.


They are all fems and LA confidential crosses grown from fem seed.


----------



## chained (Sep 13, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> 3x3 tent, Keep 4 or downsize to 3? Plan on vegging atleast another week and possibly till the end of the month. Any thoughts my friends?


 Hey, sorry if you posted it earlier and I couldn't see it - I'm baked as fuck - but how long have they been in veg in this picture?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

chained said:


> Hey, sorry if you posted it earlier and I couldn't see it - I'm baked as fuck - but how long have they been in veg in this picture?


I started germinating the seeds around august 7-10th ish.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

Muchos gracias for all the help everyone.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

I would keep the 4. Flip now. If they stretch and it gets too much in there....get rid of the weakest or lest desirable. They all look like Even Stevens on the webbed shapped leaves but there's still some variation on the phenotype so you may find some turn out nicer than the others. Good luck, they all look happy so.you are off to a winner.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd consider topping and striping out lower growth. That would mean vegging longer but prob a better yield in the end.

Edit: looks like you topped already


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 13, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I'd consider topping and striping out lower growth. That would mean vegging longer but prob a better yield in the end.
> 
> Edit: looks like you topped already


Yup  I have topped them once already and am taking out little bits of unneeded under growth here and there as well. I am thinking top them one more time here in a 2-3 days and let them ride out another week in veg before the flip.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

I have also seen this happen when I let her wilt. Some of the leaves don't recover.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 13, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Alman looks great in there. If you don't mine, please post your freebies post. Trying to to get more people to post up there breeders boutique freebies reviews. For new growers or growers that are skepticaly and feedback to bb.


Got these from doc not the bb but shoot me a link I'll go post in there


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## sky rocket (Sep 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3499517 View attachment 3499518


Nice how many plants do have under your 600 and what strain is it?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2015)

hello club 600!

Hope all is well. Getting to be crazy crazy here on the farm. Just stopping in to say whats up fuckers.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey Sky
One tent has 4 x 3gal, and the other has 16 x 1 gal
The lg pic is so cal master kush


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Nice how many plants do have under your 600 and what strain is it?


I co singer this.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Sky
> One tent has 4 x 3gal, and the other has 16 x 1 gal
> The lg pic is so cal master kush


Nice! I'll put up my pics also asap. I'll have 12 girls under 600 watter


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2015)

We went and looked at land today out in BFE
 
Some bud shots from the greenhouse this morning


----------



## james murphy (Sep 14, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Is it over the top that I want to line all these thrips up in a line and slowly murder them individually making the others watch?
> 
> I'm just stuck at work and can't treat till after work, so I'm just imagining the little bastards rubbing their balls all over the place! Going into my bedroom and cumin' on my pillows, putting my toothbrush in the toilet then back into the holder... That kinda evil


funee bro


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Yup  I have topped them once already and am taking out little bits of unneeded under growth here and there as well. I am thinking top them one more time here in a 2-3 days and let them ride out another week in veg before the flip.


Just out of interest. I ran an experiment on two Headband clones. Popped them straight into 12/12 with one being topped and the other growing 1 cola. Harvested them and they both gave me 33grams exaclty on the nose (same soil, same pot, same light).


----------



## ghb (Sep 14, 2015)

DST said:


> Just out of interest. I ran an experiment on two Headband clones. Popped them straight into 12/12 with one being topped and the other growing 1 cola. Harvested them and they both gave me 33grams exaclty on the nose (same soil, same pot, same light).



but what was the consistency like?.
did you get one decent bud and a load of larf from one and all evenly sized and dense buds from the other or would you say it made no difference at all?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of that lowes iris automation love. The smart plug monitors my ac unit and also keeps a history of costs. I have a rule set that if that plug ever drops below 50 watts I get a text msg. Same with my lights. I know my running lights are in the 1300 watt range so I set a rule if it drops below 1k to text me cuz I know a lights out.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2015)

And the lights. You can see the timer is built into the system cuz the next on time is 8pm.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 14, 2015)

Eyeing things up for when corners come what a fuck on iv had trying to get them, suppose to be getting dropped off now as they say wrong part was down on product number but here my plan 
 

2 lines takin nutes above each plant then running back to res


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 14, 2015)

Just after week 7


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> but what was the consistency like?.
> did you get one decent bud and a load of larf from one and all evenly sized and dense buds from the other or would you say it made no difference at all?


They were done in 3.5litre pots. One had 1 main cola the other had 2 main colas. There was no difference in quality or amount of larf as they were small plants and the lowers get all the light needed with a vertical....next question lol.
I just found it interesting that they were bang on same weight....ie us fukkin around with things...does it always make a difference.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2015)

This was my 10k ac unit that broke. I told the girl on the phone for service it's just a fan, you can even send it to me and I'll put it in. They said no we don't fix those and instead sent me a $350 gift card. Ok I'll fix it with some jbweld then and she's off and squeeling once again. Thanks lowes! Get the service plans, they don't even verify the shit is broke or even ask you to turn it into a store.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 14, 2015)

Just transplanted 2 fem Dog (L) and 2 Lambsbread (R). Hope everyone is doing well, and had a good start to the week. Me, I'm on staycation for the week


----------



## boatrowe (Sep 14, 2015)

Got my 5 auto ak48 under my t5 for now waiting on that 600w hps package


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 14, 2015)

boatrowe said:


> Got my 5 auto ak48 under my t5 for now waiting on that 600w hps package


Been running 1000w. But going back to 600w. 600 are the best. We 2 600w..


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 14, 2015)

600watt hps. Plant 1 is Think Different Auto by Durch Passion. Second plant is a stunningly symetrical Barneys Farm Blue Mammoth.... going into 48 hrs darkness to make the dankness tonight!
Plant 1.
  
Plant 2.


----------



## boatrowe (Sep 14, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> 600watt hps. Plant 1 is Think Different Auto by Durch Passion. Second plant is a stunningly symetrical Barneys Farm Blue Mammoth.... going into 48 hrs darkness to make the dankness tonight!
> Plant 1.
> View attachment 3500178 View attachment 3500179
> Plant 2.
> View attachment 3500180 View attachment 3500181


How much bud you think you'll get?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like one I made but never got to try out. This is 15 years old, I posted it on overgrow  I'm sure I've posted it here one time or another!



budolskie said:


> Eyeing things up for when corners come what a fuck on iv had trying to get them, suppose to be getting dropped off now as they say wrong part was down on product number but here my plan View attachment 3499851
> View attachment 3499852
> 
> 2 lines takin nutes above each plant then running back to res


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 14, 2015)

boatrowe said:


> How much bud you think you'll get?


I am hoping at least 40 to 50 grams dry. My first round on autos and about 6 years since last grow. I am sure there are many out there who could guesstimate better than I....


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

I done that darkness thing a few times and really didn't see any difference......but one thing I know, if it makes the grower happy, go for it. Funny, this is the 2nd time in a few days I have seen Think Different mentioned. My friend in Scotland was addicted to growing them (yield wise). I have heard the smoke is fair to middlin though, Good luck with the harvest bubblenut and let us know how it smokes.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 15, 2015)

@supchaka that looks tidy peice compare to mine haha, but if I can clear 10oz a time off 4 plants IL be happy... Hopefully very little veg will do it


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 15, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> I am hoping at least 40 to 50 grams dry. My first round on autos and about 6 years since last grow. I am sure there are many out there who could guesstimate better than I....


Now i know where i messed up, not giving enough grow nutes for long enough is what kept me back. I mean ive seen think different pull 356 grams dry by pros but if i can make 112 per plant from now on, 5 plants per round makes me $3200 every 80 days perpetually on top of wages. My future goal....


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2015)

Finally got the lights hung in the tent ready to start popping some seeds.
I found out today my tester from BB is going to be Hotdog x Sour Cherry.
Sounds like a winner to me, we'll see how they do. I'll be doing a BB grow in
late Dec. or early Jan.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 15, 2015)

My 8x4 I have 13 bb plants 1 blue pit, 9 fb x sc, 3 dpq


A few dpq in cloner for my nft, and finally the correct corners so this should be ready for testing next few days once I get the drill bits I need


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

This is start of week 6 in the cab. The F2 Fireballs (which were effectively back crossed to the F1 Fireball male) look to be finishing freaking hella fast like. 7 weeker maybe?
 
 
And here is the dog. Flipped at the same time. I normally go to 9 1/2 weeks....no relation to the film.....
 
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

Fuk. If you were desperate you could probably chop it noo lol.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 15, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Finally got the lights hung in the tent ready to start popping some seeds.
> I found out today my tester from BB is going to be Hotdog x Sour Cherry.
> Sounds like a winner to me, we'll see how they do. I'll be doing a BB grow in
> late Dec. or early Jan.


I was stoked to get the Hotdog x Sour Cherry freebies too. Put a couple in water last night along with some Fireballs, Sour Cherry and a few Bodhi strains. Should be in flower in the first couple of weeks in December, BB are becoming very dominant in my grows now lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2015)

WTF.......

Scientists use yeast to brew THC - the main chemical in cannabis - which could lead to better drugs for those suffering from HIV or cancer

Researchers from Dortmund, Germany have discovered a way to genetically engineer yeast to produce both THC and cannabidiol. THC is the primary psychoactive chemical in cannabis.
 


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> I am hoping at least 40 to 50 grams dry. My first round on autos and about 6 years since last grow. I am sure there are many out there who could guesstimate better than I....


The last time I grew Think Different I pulled 512g off 4 plants it's a good yielder for an auto.
TD is an auto version based on AK47, not bad smoke but lacks personality imho.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2015)

a .world domain name must have been pretty cheat too. lol

Er cheap. Or maybe you did indeed mean cheat.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 15, 2015)

i need to get some pictures but just checked on the ladies last night.. one of the 9 lb hammers smells like grape soda and is super frosty... the lemon ogs are looking mighty fine this round... the Zuur blau smells a bit like DOG and cheese surprise mixture. jillybean is smelling like orange creamsicle. mangos werent seeming to be packing weight or finishing up (took 16 weeks and getting a yield of some fluffy nuggets with lots of new hairs.. hopefully the inner parts are dank at least... also the BC blueberry is smelling a little fruity but nothing special yet.... I highly recommend that 9 LB hammer tho it looks to be a keeper strain (beware it threw some balls just like some of the chemdawg line early in flower).


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2015)

DST said:


> I done that darkness thing a few times and really didn't see any difference......but one thing I know, if it makes the grower happy, go for it. Funny, this is the 2nd time in a few days I have seen Think Different mentioned. My friend in Scotland was addicted to growing them (yield wise). I have heard the smoke is fair to middlin though, Good luck with the harvest bubblenut and let us know how it smokes.


If nothing it still saves a bit of electricity  the FB bx is looking real nice, fast quality finishers are good to have around.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks great DST! I have an f3 fireballs out side now next to the ghouse.
 
Gg4 forest


----------



## supchaka (Sep 15, 2015)

Remember when I said the SRSOG#2 grew fast? Left 2 are quantum, right are SRS. Cloned the same day and were the same size initially. Fuck I'm so stoked over this plant! Can't wait to get it out, can't wait!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2015)

What's the flower time like on those? Wonder how she would do outside


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2015)

Texas law enforcement agencies are now blaming Bigfoot for their inability to track down the culprits behind an illegal marijuana cultivation site in the northeast portion of the state.

Over the weekend, a shakedown crew involving several members of the Delta County Sheriff’s Office, a handful of game wardens and officers with the Department of Public Safety acted on a tip they received from a group of local hog wranglers that suggested a “substantial marijuana field” was being maintained deep inside a Wildlife Management Area about an hour outside of Dallas.

Together, armed with a pack of dope-sniffing hounds and aerial support, the drug warriors stormed the forest where they eventually came across an acre plot with around 6,550 mature cannabis plants growing in all their glory—some reaching 10 feet tall.

Delta County Sheriff Ricky Smith told reporters that the crop, which was estimated to have a value of around $6 million, was “the largest discovery of marijuana found” in his career.

The group of investigators believe that that the suspects responsible for this operation are of American descent and not a wild gang of Mexicans sent across the border by a cartel.

“We were told the suspects spoke English and communicated well,” Smith said.

Although the Texas fuzz claims they were hot on the trail of the pot growing perpetrators, their mission was ultimately foiled when they encountered a group of Bigfoot hunters scouring the woods in hopes of snapping a few photos of the beastly folk legend known as Sasquatch.

According to NPR, the illegal cultivation operation had been there since around May. The growers had a fully equipped campsite—complete with generators, watering systems and camouflaging materials.

Fortunately, while it is a shame that an acre of perfectly good weed is in the process of being snuffed out by the prohibitionary orders of the state of Texas, the pot growers evaded some serious prison time by dodging out on the operation before authorities arrived. A pot haul of this magnitude can easily get a person locked up in the Lone Star State for around 99 years on the possession charges alone, according to NORML.

There has been no word whether Texas police suspect Bigfoot to be part of the operation.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2015)

What folier sprays do you guys use, I haven't been spraying because of my light schedule I would be spraying at lights on as lights off is around 5 and no I'm not up then. With my recent infestation I used guardian which is basically just cinnamon and some other enzymes, and well quite frankly they fucking loved it! I have an aloe plant so I was going to mist a few times with ro water to clean them off (btw those bugs where gone in 24 hours but I sprayed for the last 4 days to be safe) then a few applications of aloe. My understanding is it's similar to neem and has other beneficial elements to it, wouldn't mind my ladies praying at lights on! 

Any spray you use on a regular basis besides insecticides, If so why? How often?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Texas law enforcement agencies are now blaming Bigfoot for their inability to track down the culprits behind an illegal marijuana cultivation site in the northeast portion of the state.
> 
> Over the weekend, a shakedown crew involving several members of the Delta County Sheriff’s Office, a handful of game wardens and officers with the Department of Public Safety acted on a tip they received from a group of local hog wranglers that suggested a “substantial marijuana field” was being maintained deep inside a Wildlife Management Area about an hour outside of Dallas.
> 
> ...


'Although the Texas fuzz claims they were hot on the trail of the pot growing perpetrators, their mission was ultimately foiled when they encountered a group of Bigfoot hunters scouring the woods in hopes of snapping a few photos of the beastly folk legend known as Sasquatch.'

That's the best cover story I have ever herd for being out in the middle of no where, tired of running from your acre of weed with the cops hot on your tale. Much better than the hiking, bird watching,dog walking stories I would have conjured up... Good job guys! Samsqatch hunting HAHA


----------



## budolskie (Sep 15, 2015)

So I now need to drill the holes for my lines from res pump to go into tubes and see how fast the water comes through back to res, is a 49ltr/1 hour big enough for this size


----------



## supchaka (Sep 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> What's the flower time like on those? Wonder how she would do outside


Amazing I'd bet! It has to be topped or trained for sure. Would be a great scrogger too. There's really nothing it can't do  I only went 8 weeks on the first one and never even broke out the scope to be honest. The turn out was great but I'm gonna scope it this time for good measure. I also plan on sending some for testing.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> What folier sprays do you guys use, I haven't been spraying because of my light schedule I would be spraying at lights on as lights off is around 5 and no I'm not up then. With my recent infestation I used guardian which is basically just cinnamon and some other enzymes, and well quite frankly they fucking loved it! I have an aloe plant so I was going to mist a few times with ro water to clean them off (btw those bugs where gone in 24 hours but I sprayed for the last 4 days to be safe) then a few applications of aloe. My understanding is it's similar to neem and has other beneficial elements to it, wouldn't mind my ladies praying at lights on!
> 
> Any spray you use on a regular basis besides insecticides, If so why? How often?


I have been using a range by Spray and Grow. They are organic and do not come under insecticides or fungicides. They also have a mild foliar feed effect. I used one for spider mites last year and found it to be excellent. So I kept using it even without mites. It's 0.5-0.5-1.0 npk. I got another one of their range for pm and fungus. It's silica and spore elements along with vegetable and plant extract. Seems to have done the business so far. It's been so moist here its not funny. And then the heat sends things bonkers and the cold also lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great DST! I have an f3 fireballs out side now next to the ghouse.
> View attachment 3500490 View attachment 3500491
> Gg4 forest
> View attachment 3500493


Looking awesome bru. The girls have really come on in there.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great DST! I have an f3 fireballs out side now next to the ghouse.
> View attachment 3500490 View attachment 3500491
> Gg4 forest
> View attachment 3500493


Amazing !!! Dream come true ...


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

Supchaka. What's SRS? Looks vigorous.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like heaven Doc.


Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great DST! I have an f3 fireballs out side now next to the ghouse.
> View attachment 3500490 View attachment 3500491
> Gg4 forest
> View attachment 3500493


The gh looks fanfukingtastic Doc makes me want to get back outdoors.


----------



## boatrowe (Sep 15, 2015)

Is this auto staring to bud or am I wrong?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2015)

boatrowe said:


> Is this auto staring to bud or am I wrong?


Looks that way.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Supchaka. What's SRS? Looks vigorous.


It's the chemdog pheno of a immaculately conceived Cherry pie x chemdawg #4. I found 4 mature seeds in a single CP bud out of an entire 12 plant grow. I thought to myself, those must be something really special. Wink wink. Grew them out, 1 and 3 were cp pheno, 4 didn't sprout and 2 was the keeper.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2015)

supchaka said:


> It's the chemdog pheno of a immaculately conceived Cherry pie x chemdawg #4. I found 4 mature seeds in a single CP bud out of an entire 12 plant grow. I thought to myself, those must be something really special. Wink wink. Grew them out, 1 and 3 were cp pheno, 4 didn't sprout and 2 was the keeper.


Sounds pretty great to me


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2015)

I should add, it was a mixed chemdog and cp grow. I thought they may have just been selfed seeds before growing them. I guess technically it could be a weird ass pheno that popped out of the cp but I'm thinking no.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

It was probably from my Paki Punch male. Sorry! hehe


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

Doesn't sound like apologies are needed Mo.

Another day of pissing rain. I am not quite sure how my outdoor Plemon has not shrivveled up and died of mould....so bloody damp. I do live on top of what use to be water I guess so can't moan too much. Well actually, I like to moan about the weather, it's part of the heritage you glean from being brought up in Scotland,
Have a dry day everyone.
DST


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I have been using a range by Spray and Grow. They are organic and do not come under insecticides or fungicides. They also have a mild foliar feed effect. I used one for spider mites last year and found it to be excellent. So I kept using it even without mites. It's 0.5-0.5-1.0 npk. I got another one of their range for pm and fungus. It's silica and spore elements along with vegetable and plant extract. Seems to have done the business so far. It's been so moist here its not funny. And then the heat sends things bonkers and the cold also lol.


Oh, I noticed they also have a specific wash for Thrips as well, which no doubt I will be checking out in the future. My thrips arrive on clockwork after the grass gets cut around my area....they do that all through the summer and Autumn so it's a constant battle.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2015)

Well iv drawn on tubes where I think holes should be, 

Any objections? could i move the net pots higher and also where I have the bottom 2 feeders a bit higher


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like it will work but seriously I have no clue......it could be a toilet to me!


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2015)

Iv been looking like and don't think It makes a difference, just control the feeds and flow... my res is 35ltr 

10 will be minimum and I plan to top up when gets to 20ltr


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

Jigfresh just liked your post. 

Surprised you have nowt to add mate.....I thought you were a dab hand at converting toilets into grow machines?


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

Hash I made yesterday. Excuse the knobbly knee lol.


Soggy pussy had to lop a few mouldy bits off....grrrrr.
 
And a wee dog I am running for some personal smokeage 
 
Peace DST


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2015)

Hopefully jig just liking means I'm on the right track


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

He's a mysterious one so you never can tell.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2015)

Seems like good spacing to me as is. And the rez plan sounds about right.

lol.... tryingto not be too mysterious.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2015)

More to add... you don't want them too close to each other, so that's why I say the spacing looks good. You don't want the first too close to the wall, so it can have space to grow, unless you want to train it up or whatever. The places to feed seem fine, although I'm not sure you need the second set as the first will trickle down, but more can't hurt. I guess my only thought with having watering tubes going to 4 different places is the pressure being low. I'm guessing you are just going to use the waterfall effect to get oxygen to the water. If you are going to use an airpump and stone, then no worries. But if you are not, then you have to remember that the only way oxygen is getting dissolved into the water is when you spray it into the tubes, and when it falls back to the rez. Your fall isn't that big so it won't be making too much oxygen, so really I'd be looking to spray it in pretty good with the feeding tubes or whatever you want to call them.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 16, 2015)

boatrowe said:


> Is this auto staring to bud or am I wrong?


Preflower bro... keep feeding grow nutes only for another 1.5 to 2 weeks. Introduce flower gradualy after that point and slowly phase out grow nutes the same way you introduce flower.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a air pump aswell I will be putting into res aswell as a heater set on 20c, I can still add misters or sprayers aswell, I was just thinking 4 line feed each tube a I already have the 8 way splitter off my Wilma and will give lower plant fresh feed? Or would that not make a difference


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2015)

It won't make a difference, but it won't hurt either. I'm just a fan of more simple = better. In my setup I had as many as 10 in the same run of pipe, and I never noticed the one at the end of the run being more hungry than the first. I don't think you'll need musters at all, the flow in the tubes does real good. I'm excited to see it all working. Also not sure you'll need a heater, but good to have on hand.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2015)

Hopefully I can get a 5.5mm drill bit for lines and get the flow sorted


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2015)

Thinking about it again right now, you are going to be giving the second plants twice the flow as the first ones, because the second plants will be getting the first water and the second water. I think you might only want to have the water enter at the 'top' so both plants get all the flow ? Or, just run it like this... see how the plants do, if the ones in the back seem to be growing different you can just change it. You might have extra holes you don't need then, but it don't really matter, just cover with tape and you are good.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2015)

Thats summit I hadnt thought of, I can get a 4 way splitter thats not a problem il try with just 2 in each at top for now


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 16, 2015)

Got my ladies trimmed up and after topping a few times they have started to bush out really nice. Counting down the days till I start bloom.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 16, 2015)

Hah LEC 315 is strong enough to light bleach buds at like 10".

I lost about 5 individual calyx's.

Strong light


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's a bit of porn for this morning.
New 4x8, C99, Rude Dogs, White Indica, RD lowers, Royal Queen Critical.
      2 weeks left, my scissor hand is getting itchy.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 16, 2015)

@oldman60 very clean setup! What type of light(s) are you running?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 16, 2015)

Do we have any artisan hash makers here in club 600? I'm still about 10 weeks+ out from the chop but I am hoping to do a whole plant fresh frozen water/bubble hash run with all of the material I get out of my tent  . Who's tek seems to work best for obtaining full melt? I have been reading alot into Matt Rize, Nikka T and Bubbleman's methods and they seem pretty similar but with slight variations.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Do we have any artisan hash makers here in club 600? I'm still about 10 weeks+ out from the chop but I am hoping to do a whole plant fresh frozen water/bubble hash run with all of the material I get out of my tent  . Who's tek seems to work best for obtaining full melt? I have been reading alot into Matt Rize, Nikka T and Bubbleman's methods and they seem pretty similar but with slight variations.


@Mohican can prob help ya. I think hes a frenchy follower


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2015)

Testing testing haha


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 16, 2015)

Anybody have a rough estimate of what a grower in Oregon or California would get per lb of marijuana sold wholesale to a dispensary or processer?

I'm strongly considering relocating to one of those two states for school and I want a ~$250,000 house and the ability to support myself and a lady

Reasonable idea or terrible idea?

Any bros out there I could rely on for advice towards a legal setup? I've been doing lots of reading but its hard to find concrete answers to questions

I'd be moving out there and setting up shop with 25k-100k in pocket

Thread discussions are cool, PMs are also cool from bros who want to give me higher detail advice or stuff.

I'd probably be relocating in 12-18months


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

Everyone has their little tricks. I think finding the plants sweet spot for trichs 8s quite important. Dog gives me full melt between 75 and 120 mu and other strains not so much. Quality in....quality out as well. 

My suggestion would be to try it on a small amount first before ruining your whole crop on a mistake.

Good luck. 

And my trick is freezing big tubs of water into ice and smashing them up. They hold their consistency a lot longer than shop bought cubes and will keep your mix cooler longer.




Iriemedicine said:


> Do we have any artisan hash makers here in club 600? I'm still about 10 weeks+ out from the chop but I am hoping to do a whole plant fresh frozen water/bubble hash run with all of the material I get out of my tent  . Who's tek seems to work best for obtaining full melt? I have been reading alot into Matt Rize, Nikka T and Bubbleman's methods and they seem pretty similar but with slight variations.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Fresh trim works great!
My favorite tool in the process is my washing machine. With a few modifications I am now able to enjoy the process.
Search for Frenchy Cannoli. I have posted my process up there.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Fresh trim works great!
> My favorite tool in the process is my washing machine. With a few modifications I am now able to enjoy the process.
> Search for Frenchy Cannoli. I have posted my process up there.
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks Mo. I have read a little bit of Frenchys info (there is alot) and really appreciate his knowledge/expertise as well as his experience with hash makers around the world using traditional methods and techniques. I am very interested in the way his hash looks/presses. I will continue to do more research. 
Would buying the bubble now be a decent investment if making bubble hash is going to be my primary objective/focus besides growing? Is there anyone else out there that matches the quality of the bags or the agitator/does it better? 







Contents:
Bubble Now Machine
-220 micron zipper bag (Bubble Now Bag)

5 Gallon 8 Bag set of Original Bubble Bags:
-5 gallon 220 micron bag
-5 gallon 190 micron bag
-5 gallon 160 micron bag
-5 gallon 120 micron bag
-5 gallon 90 micron bag
-5 gallon 73 micron bag
-5 gallon 45 micron bag
-5 gallon 25 micron bag
-3 Blotting Screens
-1 Storage Pouch for your Original Bubble Bags


----------



## papapayne (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## jigfresh (Sep 16, 2015)

I find that only about 3 bags are worth using. Not sure the need for 8 in a set other than to charge more.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> @oldman60 very clean setup! What type of light(s) are you running?


Thank you, I'm running 4/600's with HTG enhanced hps bulbs, smart pots,
Hesi Coir 1 part nutes, Calmag+, Silica Blast, Hesi PK h2o is ph'd to 6.0 that's about it.
This is the fourth grow in this Coir and still going.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

I agree with Jig on the number of bags....just becomes a mission.
And the washing machines are 50-70$ camping washers. You can make some modifications but they work without the modifications as well.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


That will give me wet dreams papa, beauty!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3501295


Hughmungabeautiful..


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3501295


Sweet trees whodat.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 16, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hughmungabeautiful..


I was looking for a word, and this sums it up nicely.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

The Boldtbags have a Frenchy version you must request specially. The bags are all mesh.

I use a work bag to strain out the big stuff and then 160, 120, 90, 73, 45, 29. I could eliminate the 160 and 29 and not lose much quality.

The 120 and 73 always seem to have the best product.

Frenchy's trick with the cut open buckets for each bag makes a huge difference.














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Anybody have a rough estimate of what a grower in Oregon or California would get per lb of marijuana sold wholesale to a dispensary or processer?
> 
> I'm strongly considering relocating to one of those two states for school and I want a ~$250,000 house and the ability to support myself and a lady
> 
> ...


Or 1500 to 2000. CA 2000 2200


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Or 1500 to 2000. CA 2000 2200


Cool. I've been doing my income estimates assuming 1k/lb.

I should be good then


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Cool. I've been doing my income estimates assuming 1k/lb.
> 
> I should be good then


I can get 2k a lb if it test over 20 % right here in Eugene


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2015)

IME if you are using the 120 for good product then it would be difficult getting rid of the 160....otherwise the 120-159 becomes lower grade imho because you collect 120-219. I use the 120 to catch all the stuff I don't want in the 75-119 range. This will go towards cooking. I have a bag I collect all my runs into and when there's enough i get my cook on. The 29 is something I don't use, it's normally junk for me. I got bags like whodats which are a fraction of the price of boldtbags and also all mesh.> trichome-bags.com (they are made in China but then what isn't these days, lol).

I do use the Frenchy magic plate tech when scraping the goodies off the bags....it's nice getting them "toight like a toiger" then scraping that goodness off, yum yum.



Mohican said:


> The Boldtbags have a Frenchy version you must request specially. The bags are all mesh.
> 
> I use a work bag to strain out the big stuff and then 160, 120, 90, 73, 45, 29. I could eliminate the 160 and 29 and not lose much quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Sep 17, 2015)

I just placed 2 layers of spreader matt to each tube, still need to grab a 25mm bit to cut the hole in my end cap, 
Been for soil so 8x4 be back on tomorrow to fill the jars for Xmas, 
Hopefully nft up a running over weekend for quick run


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2015)

You should start making kits for people Bud. All you need is some fancy spray paint and a few stickers and you can quadruple the price you sell them for.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

don't tell him that I was after a cloner off him haha


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't tell him that I was after a cloner off him haha


Club discounts work.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 17, 2015)

I got one here I test the pump a we can swap a bit smoke or summit


----------



## budolskie (Sep 17, 2015)

DST said:


> You should start making kits for people Bud. All you need is some fancy spray paint and a few stickers and you can quadruple the price you sell them for.



I have my m8s waiting to see how they works and they want them haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

sounds good to me m8


----------



## supchaka (Sep 17, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Cool. I've been doing my income estimates assuming 1k/lb.
> 
> I should be good then


Last I checked, and only at one dispensary the max they offered was 2300. They offered me 1900 for what I had and I declined. Trying to move stuff when outdoors come down is different of course too, supply and demand. I have family up northern cal that only got about 1k a unit last season outdoor.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 17, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Last I checked, and only at one dispensary the max they offered was 2300. They offered me 1900 for what I had and I declined. Trying to move stuff when outdoors come down is different of course too, supply and demand. I have family up northern cal that only got about 1k a unit last season outdoor.


Maybe you guys need to get around the south 2800-4k easy (


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 17, 2015)

Quick update did some watering
 
and I have some sort of issue do you guys know what it is? Its only affecting one plant (honeybee & the smaller one at that)
 
Also chopped A Fuck ton of larf off all my plants hopefully this helps fill the remaining buds out
   & last but not least a budshot of the honeybee#2 because the #1 looking shitty


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 17, 2015)

I got this bitch going aurora indica. She's under 600 wts hps. She has stretch badly the first 2 weeks of flower


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 17, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I got this bitch going aurora indica. She's under 600 wts hps. She has stretch badly the first 2 weeks of flower


Looking good man


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I got this bitch going aurora indica. She's under 600 wts hps. She has stretch badly the first 2 weeks of flower


She'll stretch a lot more before she's done, but it will be worth the wait.
Aurora is a heavy Indica with a lot of punch.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 17, 2015)

Watup growers. Took a hit of some dog, today. One hit, and was feeling good. Stopped smoking 8 weeks ago. For d.o.t testing. Will hit it again, when my buds are done. 

Weed only last , no more than a week, if I smoke every month or two months.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 17, 2015)

Sucks to be me


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 17, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Sucks to be me


Hey atleast its not for probation . So im having some ballast or bulb trouble. MH works fine, HPS wont fire up. Brand new bulbs. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Quick update did some watering
> View attachment 3502203
> and I have some sort of issue do you guys know what it is? Its only affecting one plant (honeybee & the smaller one at that)
> View attachment 3502204
> ...


Are you giving them Calmag? it looks like Mag deficiency.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Hey atleast its not for probation . So im having some ballast or bulb trouble. MH works fine, HPS wont fire up. Brand new bulbs. Anybody have any ideas?


What ballast?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Newer switchable magnetic ballasts have a switch on them for mh/hps.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 17, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Are you giving them Calmag? it looks like Mag deficiency.


Same thing my buddy said so I went ahead and have one gallon jug of water/calmag + sea green hopefully that helps


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 17, 2015)

@oldman60 it is an ION switchable ballast.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Same thing my buddy said so I went ahead and have one gallon jug of water/calmag + sea green hopefully that helps


Get some epsom salts at the pharmacy for cheap give 1.5 tsp. per gal.
until it gets right.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey. What u guys think i need some expert advice here. Should i tie down those branches that stretched out to even up the canopy and get better light distribution or just let her be? She's in the first week of flower. Tnx gromates!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> @oldman60 it is an ION switchable ballast.


Never dealt with them, is it digital? do you need a hps conversion bulb?
Check with the manufacturer. It sounds like a bad switch.
You can try unplugging it hit the switch and plug back in.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Hey. What u guys think i need some expert advice here. Should i tie down those branches that stretched out to even up the canopy and get better light distribution or just let her be? She's in the first week of flower. Tnx gromates!!


How big is the tent?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Hey. What u guys think i need some expert advice here. Should i tie down those branches that stretched out to even up the canopy and get better light distribution or just let her be? She's in the first week of flower. Tnx gromates!!


I'd just trim out the under growth on the bottom so the tops get the plants energy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Maybe you guys need to get around the south 2800-4k easy (


Yea and 20 to 30 in the pen


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> How big is the tent?


6 ft.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'd just trim out the under growth on the bottom so the tops get the plants energy.


Tnx dude!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Tnx dude!!


6' is plenty of room , good luck.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 18, 2015)

8x4 up an running again 3 dpq along back row an rest fb x sc, still need to bring my blue pit along
 
They under a 400mh I'm going to buy a 600mh bulb for other side but leave on 400
Then when comes to flower I'm going to use 2 hps bulbs and mh in middle? Hopefully come winter the 3 lights il have in can go 600 each


----------



## numberfour (Sep 18, 2015)

Veg tent packed out with my next run, got another month though until flower tent is ready


Cuts and seeds

Seeds
Breeders Boutique, Fireballs, Hotdog x Sour Cherry and Sour Cherry.

Bodhi, Sunshine Daydream, Silver Mountain, Skylotus, Sorcerers Apprentice and Dream Beaver

Cuts, Green Crack, Silver Kush, Cheese, Super Lemon Haze, Blueberry x Cheese, Dog #1, Dog #2, Deepblue x Livers #2.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> 6' is plenty of room , good luck.


Yo. I got bummer news. I was trying to tie down the two main colas and the main stem cracked like 3 inches down the main stem. I toped that plant at the 5 internode and thats where she split in half. I put the stem back together with tape. Fuck. Is this gonna set me back really bad? She was already in the first week of flower. 3 weeks after switching to 12/12. She was getting pistils all over the plant everywhere. How do u think this is gonna affect me? Tnx in advance. Fuck. What a bummer. I WILL POST PICS LATER. IM AT WORK.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2015)

If it is still connected then you'll be fine. You'll just end up with a big gnarly knot where the snap was. It's what we call HST lol...High stress training.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2015)

my trademark haha. Half cut plant maintenance lol its been a while...


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2015)

Duct tape fixes everything. I always have a roll handy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Duct tape fixes everything. I always have a roll handy.


I have two plant I had to gorilla tape back when I built my last SCOG.

Got this in the mail yesterday. Seems they want to hate on us for growing in the back yard.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2015)

That's a bit poor Dr. And what sort of notice do they give you? I hope you can finish your hard work.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2015)

And did they include that picture or are you just hiding your info?


----------



## budolskie (Sep 18, 2015)

Bad news dr man, I was also thinking about pic dst


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2015)

Motherfuckers


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

DST said:


> If it is still connected then you'll be fine. You'll just end up with a big gnarly knot where the snap was. It's what we call HST lol...High stress training.


Not only the cracked stem, also i left her unattended for like 5 days and one of the top colas got burned pretty bad, good thing is that shes just in week 1 of flower, but a lot of pistils from that top cola got burned out, fuck!! I should never leave her unattended in the stretch!! Is this gonna set me back badly? Tnx. I will post pics when i get home tnx again grobros!!


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Motherfuckers


IKR. That is bullshit that you can be fired from a job and discriminated from housing for using a natural plant less harmful then Tylenol in states that are medical and recreational.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn Dr. That sux..
I just put 10 Sour Amnesia in soil with 8 Amnezia, 3 OG Kush some sweet cheese and cheesecandy. Oh and Cream Caramel.
Ill post some pics later have a bunch to show


----------



## budolskie (Sep 18, 2015)

Stop caps glued up just can't try for 8 hour till it drys
 

That should leave a little stream for when plant are young.....

@jigfresh 
What way would u start when takin clones out my cloner like this

I was thinking a rock wool cube with the hole in then once I place cut in fill the rest with clay pebbles


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2015)

I would just set it in a net pot like that, with a little hole cut in the bottom of the net pot to let the roots hang down. Then just fill the rest of the netpot with the clay pebbles. Works out ok. You want to make sure the roots are in the water before you leave them in the tubes.

EDIT Lol... what you doing with a random dollar bill laying around?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

DST said:


> And did they include that picture or are you just hiding your info?


Yea they had two pictures from next door where the neighbors moved out. I am also hiding my info on the form with it. I will make harvest but i am going to see about getting a little longer so we can find some land.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 18, 2015)

Haha I had when my girlfriend came back from Florida and where it has one on I put a st before it and a d after haha, yes I will have a nice root system on them


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea they had two pictures from next door where the neighbors moved out. I am also hiding my info on the form with it. I will make harvest but i am going to see about getting a little longer so we can find some land.


I was kind of concerned to see you doing it so close to the fence and now I see you had really close neighbors.

That sucks. 

Do you have a med card? I thought you moved to a med state? Maybe they will let you keep it if you put chain link all around it.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Yo. I got bummer news. I was trying to tie down the two main colas and the main stem cracked like 3 inches down the main stem. I toped that plant at the 5 internode and thats where she split in half. I put the stem back together with tape. Fuck. Is this gonna set me back really bad? She was already in the first week of flower. 3 weeks after switching to 12/12. She was getting pistils all over the plant everywhere. How do u think this is gonna affect me? Tnx in advance. Fuck. What a bummer. I WILL POST PICS LATER. IM AT WORK.


Anyone?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

Youll be fine dude. Keep it taped and supported. Might set you back 4-5 days.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Not only the cracked stem, also i left her unattended for like 5 days and one of the top colas got burned pretty bad, good thing is that shes just in week 1 of flower, but a lot of pistils from that top cola got burned out, fuck!! I should never leave her unattended in the stretch!! Is this gonna set me back badly? Tnx. I will post pics when i get home tnx again grobros!!


Any advice? Tnx


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

You should also check on your plants every 2 days at least. They can shoot up several inches overnight in flower. Depending on how close you keep your light, that could be burned tops in 2-3 days.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice, glad you removed yer bum fluff Budolskie, lol.

Dr. really sux man, but yeh, sometimes you just got to move to another location to get rockin (we had the same shit in Spain). Hope it works for you and you get yer girls finished and $ to do what you need to do.

Tropicalcannabispatient, like FP said, just keep checking on em every couple of days at least, first week or so of flower is nothing, you got nigh on 2 months to go so chillax bru. All will be well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh yea guys the greenhouse will finish. It will fuck with the indoor scog but we will see. No one complained it is just a dick head property management company hating on us. We are in a rec legal state and ommp so fuck them, but in OR you can do this. It will take them a minute so i will be running the scog on an 10\14 light cycle.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'd just trim out the under growth on the bottom so the tops get the plants energy.


I should it done that// damn it


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

DST said:


> Nice, glad you removed yer bum fluff Budolskie, lol.
> 
> Dr. really sux man, but yeh, sometimes you just got to move to another location to get rockin (we had the same shit in Spain). Hope it works for you and you get yer girls finished and $ to do what you need to do.
> 
> Tropicalcannabispatient, like FP said, just keep checking on em every couple of days at least, first week or so of flower is nothing, you got nigh on 2 months to go so chillax bru. All will be well.


I fucked up!! i split the main stem in half!! Plus one of the top colas stretched to the light!! Bunch of hairs got burned. I will post pics when lights come on at 8. Fuck!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

I am high as fuck


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> IKR. That is bullshit that you can be fired from a job and discriminated from housing for using a natural plant less harmful then Tylenol in states that are medical and recreational.


Yeah i agree!! Is like getting fired, or discriminated for housing for taking zoloft!! This got to stop!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Yeah i agree!! Is like getting fired, or discriminated for housing for taking zoloft!! This got to stop!!


U never ask urself why theres so many legal medicine in the market that have so many bad side effects and u can get them at Walmart? And our lovely plant is treated like the devil and have been demonized for so many centuries? Lol. Im high as fuk. Wuajakajakkk.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I fucked up!! i split the main stem in half!! Plus one of the top colas stretched to the light!! Bunch of hairs got burned. I will post pics when lights come on at 8. Fuck!!


If the top was burned bad enough it will stop its upward growth and stack on the sides
of the bud, have no fear these plants know how to survive even through our mistakes.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Youll be fine dude. Keep it taped and supported. Might set you back 4-5 days.


Lets c I'll post pics when lights turn on, she got burned pretty bad


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> If the top was burned bad enough it will stop its upward growth and stack on the sides
> of the bud, have no fear these plants know how to survive even through our mistakes.


Thanks!! That really made me feel better!! Toke on ===~


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> Thanks!! That really made me feel better!! Toke on ===~


You'll be ok. One time I snapped it bad trying to bend and I just taped it up and supported it. Made a knuckle and grew massive cola.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You'll be ok. One time I snapped it bad trying to bend and I just taped it up and supported it. Made a knuckle and grew massive cola.


I like this club 600. Lots of help!! Good people around!! Since ma aurora indica is growing with a 600 wt hps. I think I'll stick around!! Thanks for all the help. Really good thread!! Toke on ===~~


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 18, 2015)

Good evening brothers hope all is well with everyone. @Dr.D81 sorry to hear about that dick head move your property management company did, you'd think they'd want to keep someone there who has extra income coming in. 

@tropicalcannabispatient welcome yo the FAM and I have a fireball right bow that I split pretty bad actually every grow I do and like everyone else said tape and forget about it. 

I need to take you guys' advice and get some Epsom salt tomorrow to fix this calmag issue its starting to bother me and I would hate to have it affect my yeilding I'm actually excited to get something special this go around. 

@genuity the idkwhatthefuck plant smells so dank like literally over powering everything in the tent. But not nearly as big on the bud side I'm excited to see what I get.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> I should it done that// damn it


You still have time to do that.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2015)

howdy everyone! been a busy as day, but managed to get some pics of the indoor. Today is day 3 of flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

Passed out early last night now i am wide awake to damn early

Gg4 i took yesterday


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Good evening brothers hope all is well with everyone. @Dr.D81 sorry to hear about that dick head move your property management company did, you'd think they'd want to keep someone there who has extra income coming in.
> 
> @tropicalcannabispatient welcome yo the FAM and I have a fireball right bow that I split pretty bad actually every grow I do and like everyone else said tape and forget about it.
> 
> ...


Hey, Epsom salt only has magnesium and sulphur.

If you only have a mag deficiency, give em 1tsp per gallon. The damaged leaves won't fully repair themselves. Just watch to make sure it doesn't spread more. 

.25 Epsom salt afterwards for maintenance on the mag hungry.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Passed out early last night now i am wide awake to damn early
> 
> Gg4 i took yesterday
> View attachment 3503147 View attachment 3503148


Looks super Doc, colas are going to be HUGE.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks super Doc, colas are going to be HUGE.


And going to be a ton of them too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And going to be a ton of them too


Should be one hell of a harvest bru, get the scissors sharpened.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3503244


Could I borrow a couple of trics please I just want some sticky fingers


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Here you go:


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here you go:


STICKY!!! is that the akki Mo?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

Dropped my last 7 White Indica seeds today keeping my fingers crossed.
2 more weeks to go on this one.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2015)

looking awesome old man!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking awesome old man!


Thanks papa that's the girl I'll be checking for you for meds.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2015)

awesome! She looks beautiful.



mostly wet dreams

class shot



dog



Baby bunnies


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> awesome! She looks beautiful.
> 
> class shot
> 
> ...


I see that she's the only one going autumn on you.
Sweet bunnies, future dinner?
There are 2 pheno's showing this is tall and compact the other is short and a nice
bush with even canopy.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2015)

yea all the plants in the 10 gallon pots are, she just is the only one pictured. The ten gallon was much to small of pots for how big they got, and they have been very very hungry. Not nearly hot enough soil.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 19, 2015)

Green Crack, easy to see why I like this strain lol


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 19, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Last I checked, and only at one dispensary the max they offered was 2300. They offered me 1900 for what I had and I declined. Trying to move stuff when outdoors come down is different of course too, supply and demand. I have family up northern cal that only got about 1k a unit last season outdoor.


Prices that they will pay are much lower in N California, many folks take it to LA and sell it there. but I am told it is a different world.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Prices that they will pay are much lower in N California, many folks take it to LA and sell it there. but I am told it is a different world.


That's why I like it here where it's illegal but sort of ignored the prices are still up
to about $2800.00 per unit or more.


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 19, 2015)

11 days flower bit droopy lights only just came on when pic was taken


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2015)

jzs147 said:


> View attachment 3503717 11 days flower bit droopy lights only just came on when pic was taken


I droop when I get up to, at least my wife says so.
Nice looking plants. Going to get crowded in there pretty soon. 
Like to see a pic in 3-4 weeks and compare.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2015)

Pic, from last night, and what I did today.

Main line was leaking at my church. Cut it out and put a new shut off valve on. Couldn't get the parts I needed at Lowe's. So will be back at it next weekend


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I droop when I get up to, at least my wife says so.
> Nice looking plants. Going to get crowded in there pretty soon.
> Like to see a pic in 3-4 weeks and compare.



yeah mate done a few grows where i didt veg long enough im thinking better to use all the space. ill post more progress pics.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

@oldman60 - Yes, that is the Akki #1. Mrs Mo and I chopped #2 today.



Smells like Kona coffee and mild skunk.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @oldman60 - Yes, that is the Akki #1. Mrs Mo and I chopped #2 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTY my friend, BEAUTY.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks! It was fun rough trimming her and revealing that giant cola!


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 20, 2015)

theres a better pic blokes


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @oldman60 - Yes, that is the Akki #1. Mrs Mo and I chopped #2 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat strain is that mate insane looking bud


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks! AK47 crossed with Pakistani


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! It was fun rough trimming her and revealing that giant cola!


That almost sounds rude..... especially since you mentioned Mrs Mo being involved.....


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 20, 2015)

sup everybody! got some catching up to do


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 20, 2015)

THIS IS WHAT I FOUND, WHEN I CAME BACK AFTER A 5 DAY TRIP, ONE OF THE TOP COLAS GREW IINTO THE 600W HPS. PLUS I SPLIT IN HALF THE MAIN STEM LIKE 4 INCHES.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 20, 2015)

Split in half main stem


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Morning 600


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2015)

I didn't know plants got morning wood too  looking fantastic, gonna be some konkers in there.


Well got a day of football and beer ahead of me,,, happy Sunday all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I didn't know plants got morning wood too  looking fantastic, gonna be some konkers in there.
> 
> 
> Well got a day of football and beer ahead of me,,, happy Sunday all


How is your team looking this year? Been so busy i have no idea, and thanks they are going to be huge!


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2015)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


>


If it isn't dead by now it's fine.

Fireballs indoor yippee. Lol. Well I think it's quite a bush for indoor...getting plant size envy with you mofos


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 20, 2015)

DST said:


> If it isn't dead by now it's fine.
> 
> Fireballs indoor yippee. Lol. Well I think it's quite a bush for indoor...getting plant size envy with you mofos
> View attachment 3504255


Damn nice, just finished out Dog got about 2.5 ozs., tastes great.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 20, 2015)

DST said:


> If it isn't dead by now it's fine.
> 
> Fireballs indoor yippee. Lol. Well I think it's quite a bush for indoor...getting plant size envy with you mofos
> View attachment 3504255


Tnx dude, i hope she can forgive me this


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello hello 600...

I sprouted five seeds of the cross I did with Jurple and big bud. Pretty happy with four females and one male. Stem rub is a skunky smell with a little of the vapor rub that the jurple had. Time will tell how they look and smell in flower.
Females



Male


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> How is your team looking this year? Been so busy i have no idea, and thanks they are going to be huge!



Dismal.

I'll be missing allot soon enough,,, here come the 12-15hr days 7 days a week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Dismal.
> 
> I'll be missing allot soon enough,,, here come the 12-15hr days 7 days a week.


That sucks on both accounts


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2015)

The work won't be bad (not saying it won't be hard) I'm looking forward to it, gonna learn allot.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> The work won't be bad (not saying it won't be hard) I'm looking forward to it, gonna learn allot.


If we're not learning we're dead bro, I'll take learning any day!
Best damn tired I've ever had was after a run at work that went 18 hrs a day
for 39 straight days then I took 1 day off and went back for 10 more days. 
The pay was pretty good to.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 20, 2015)

good evening everyone did some Epsom/terpinator/silica watering today. Also transplanted since clones into little pots finally got roots with this new water pump.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3504467 good evening everyone did some Epsom/terpinator/silica watering today. Also transplanted since clones into little pots finally got roots with this new water pump. View attachment 3504468


Looking good bro, nice fish bones on that cut.
Remember to back the epsom down to 1/2 tsp once the plants recover.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2015)

DST said:


> If it isn't dead by now it's fine.
> 
> Fireballs indoor yippee. Lol. Well I think it's quite a bush for indoor...getting plant size envy with you mofos
> View attachment 3504255


You have nothing to be envious about, your last Blue Pit grow still
gives me inspiration bru.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheer Oldman. My Plemon outdoor is not too bad, just not sure if the weather is going to get it through to the end. Been on mould patrol and lopped off a few large buds already. Considering what is been through I would say it's actually very mould resistant this strain.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2015)

So this is our weather today>

Plemon


Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2015)

DST said:


> So this is our weather today>
> View attachment 3504687
> Plemon
> View attachment 3504688
> ...


My prayers for old Sol to come thru for you bru.

By the way my BP is on the way, going to be my first in for the BB grow
in '16, a good way to start the year.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 21, 2015)

Nft today Lids nocked up


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2015)

BB gear came today, record time boys.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 21, 2015)

Bought a bunch of nutes at the grow store a couple months ago. I called on my way and asked the employee to get the bottles I needed ready because I was in a hurry. Didn't notice it until after I watered today but the dude at the grow store sold me a bottle of hydro nutes for bloom. Should I start flushing immediately? Am I completely fucked?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2015)

I think you'll be fine. Just don't use it anymore. I'd ask to get it changed at the store too.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think you'll be fine. Just don't use it anymore. I'd ask to get it changed at the store too.


 Thankyou for the response. I was very worried.
Yeah im kind of over that shop. Drove an hour and a half to get there and one ofthe bottles of nutes was wrong and they also sold me a bunk HPS bulb for $80. Not the kind of service you like to get when you're spending $800...


----------



## budolskie (Sep 21, 2015)

So I need to adjust my caps for the flow to make a shallow stream under top plant where as lower plant is in a deeper stream say 4-5cm,

Should I raise front legs so I can reduce stream at front.end or will they be no differnce


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2015)

@Irie... I forget not everyone lives down the street from their hydro shop. Yeah... just cut ties and get some soil nutes man. Mail order is real nice, especially when you find a company that ships things in plain boxes.

@bud... It should be fine that way. Some of my plants were only in a about 2 cm of flowing water. They did ok. If the front ones suffer at all once things start rolling, it should be easy enough to stick a book under each of the two front legs if needed.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2015)

So I never knew you could get single elements for nutes. Meaning, you can buy Mono N.... so like Only nitrogen. Or Mono P, Mono K, etc.... It's great to adjust with. I always just thought if you wanted more N, you had to use more Veg nutes, because they are high N. But then you are loading them with all the other stuff.

I finally got a bottle of Mono N for my hungry gals and I'm excited to use it.

Also, for those following my growing career... I've FINALLY figured out how to grow plants in soil. Only took like 5 miserable grows over the course of about 5 years to get it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> So I never knew you could get single elements for nutes. Meaning, you can buy Mono N.... so like Only nitrogen. Or Mono P, Mono K, etc.... It's great to adjust with. I always just thought if you wanted more N, you had to use more Veg nutes, because they are high N. But then you are loading them with all the other stuff.
> 
> I finally got a bottle of Mono N for my hungry gals and I'm excited to use it.
> 
> Also, for those following my growing career... I've FINALLY figured out how to grow plants in soil. Only took like 5 miserable grows over the course of about 5 years to get it.


Glad to hear that jig, some day I'll try hydro.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2015)

Hydro looks like a blast! I'm to drippy of a puss to give it a shot


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2015)

Best part of hydro for me.... I've gone away for 14 days with not a soul opening the grow room door. Only problem was the plants grew too much.

I've done that/ had that happen twice. Once in veg, once in flower. Different grows.

Second best part... super fast growth rate.

Third best... only one rez to 'water'.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 21, 2015)

9 super lemon haze girls vegged for about 20 days( aero/nft) from rooted clone under 250 mh. I was going aero but don't have time to build one today so I have them in canna coco with canna nutes and additives. Tomorrow is day 1 of 12/12 under my 8" magnum xxxl hood with 600 watt hortilux bulb.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Best part of hydro for me.... I've gone away for 14 days with not a soul opening the grow room door. Only problem was the plants grew too much.
> 
> I've done that/ had that happen twice. Once in veg, once in flower. Different grows.
> 
> ...


I enjoy "being" with my plants we talk and commune with each other.
I even smoke joints with them and tell them "this is going to happen to you".


----------



## Figgy (Sep 21, 2015)

I got me another mutant going this grow. I don't know what to make of it. I'm hoping it grows out ok. It looks like the plant topped itself into 3 tops, all being retarted. I tried to bend and open up the two leafs for a better view of what it's doing. Just one of the Lambsbreads doing this, and it happened right around transplant. Not sure if right after I noticed weird growth or any before the transplant. Anyway, here's a couple pics of it.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2015)

It will grow out of it. Give it a watering or two and it should look normal.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 21, 2015)

I figure it would, but find it interesting how F'd up a plant will grow. It is the only one that has a stench this early, so naturally I'm hoping for a good turn out by the end of the year. Time will tell.


----------



## boatrowe (Sep 21, 2015)

Just got the 600w 4 days ago and as you can see I burnt them on the first night but I think I have it under control now


----------



## Figgy (Sep 21, 2015)

@oldman60 - Did you ever drop any of the Lambsbread seeds?


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 21, 2015)

I went to the hydro shop the other day to pick up some things. I bought about $50 worth of various sized pots, 10ftx100ft of panda, a new t5 setup, looked at some controllers, flirted with the chick behind the counter, etc.

I walked out and they had two pallets of free plastic pots. I loaded as much as my car could handle! Some how I had walked right past the free display on my way in, psh what a stoner.

I've got sooo many now, SOG is more feasible. I gave dozens out to all my grow friends and still have huge stacks of 1/2gals, 1gals, 2gals, 5gals, 10gals, 20gals. And some type of pots that work specifically with a special hydro system. Oh, and grow bags, which I've seen but never used but I may get into them eventually....

An awesome find for sure, I'll never need pots again!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2015)

Well we will see if i can finish theses


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2015)

Relating to recent post notice the black tape on the split stems. It is hard to wrangle 7ft plants down to a 36in high screen


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2015)

Figgy said:


> @oldman60 - Did you ever drop any of the Lambsbread seeds?


Not yet but soon probably in the spring, I got caught up in a bunch
of things. Maybe in Jan or Feb if things break right.
Are you going to keep yours indoor or put them outside?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

you considered altering the light shedule to try and get them over the line a bit quicker Dr?


----------



## Figgy (Sep 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Not yet but soon probably in the spring, I got caught up in a bunch
> of things. Maybe in Jan or Feb if things break right.
> Are you going to keep yours indoor or put them outside?


No way I'm risking an outside grow here! 100% indoor. I'll keep you posted up with how these go. Hopefully harvesting around December, so that will give me time for a cure and smoke report


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you considered altering the light shedule to try and get them over the line a bit quicker Dr?


I put them on a 10\14 light cycle to try to help rush them through.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I have raised the front so stream is not as deep at front and gives me easier access to the res just need roots now an I can try


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2015)

Figgy said:


> No way I'm risking an outside grow here! 100% indoor. I'll keep you posted up with how these go. Hopefully harvesting around December, so that will give me time for a cure and smoke report


Thanks Fig, I think I'm going to squeeze a test grow into this run.
Thanks for the push sometimes I get a little forgetful I don't know why? humm.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 22, 2015)

My seedlings, and my bigger plants cross is dog x dippsy   l.p.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2015)

7 for 7 popped on the White Indica now some more C99 and a couple Lambsbread.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I went to the hydro shop the other day to pick up some things. I bought about $50 worth of various sized pots, 10ftx100ft of panda, a new t5 setup, looked at some controllers, flirted with the chick behind the counter, etc.
> 
> I walked out and they had two pallets of free plastic pots. I loaded as much as my car could handle! Some how I had walked right past the free display on my way in, psh what a stoner.
> 
> ...


Those white grow bags? I've seen plenty o people using them, dr. Has them in his garage set up.. Where do you guys buy them? I've spent far to much on plastic pots.. And I have a smart pot addiction to boot.

Also I have this image of you taking a bunch of pots and really the meant the pallets alone where free or something to that effect... The great pot heist of 2015


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Those white grow bags? I've seen plenty o people using them, dr. Has them in his garage set up.. Where do you guys buy them? I've spent far to much on plastic pots.. And I have a smart pot addiction to boot.
> 
> Also I have this image of you taking a bunch of pots and really the meant the pallets alone where free or something to that effect... The great pot heist of 2015


They're real cheap on ebay.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> They're real cheap on ebay.


Have you used them? Looks like panda paper type plastic.. Assuming they have drain holes and what not... Besides price tho is there any advantage?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's some cheap grow bags. They're biodegradable but I re-use them. http://www.amleo.com/root-pouch-degradable-pots/p/VP-RPXXXX/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Here's some cheap grow bags. They're biodegradable but I re-use them. http://www.amleo.com/root-pouch-degradable-pots/p/VP-RPXXXX/


Don't those drain all over the floor? I can't imagine using trays with them. And I don't want a dirty floor...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

I get my grow bags from the local hydro store...like 17 cents each super cheap for 10 gallons. They are kinda like panda film material. They can make a mess, but no worse then any pot. The bigger issue is when you reuse over and over, eventually a hole appears halfway up the pot, and then they are hard to water correctly. But they work great for a while.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

oh yea, let them really dry out before trying to transplant makes it a lot easier. the bottom has a fold in it the roots will fill up, so gotta be a little more careful then hard pots.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Here's some cheap grow bags. They're biodegradable but I re-use them. http://www.amleo.com/root-pouch-degradable-pots/p/VP-RPXXXX/


I use those too. 1gl and 5gl and 10gl. Cheap really compared to smart lots. Work great.

They can be messy I suppose but ive had no major problems


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Have you used them? Looks like panda paper type plastic.. Assuming they have drain holes and what not... Besides price tho is there any advantage?


I use Root Pouches, real cheap at A. M. Leonard.com in container products.
The advantage to the bags are disposable, easy to cut away to transplant.
I've never used them but lots of great growers here do so I see no drawback.


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 22, 2015)

few update pics


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 22, 2015)

I have not been here in a while how the hell is everybody?


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 22, 2015)

3 pages till we hit 5k congrats @DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hotsause said:


> I have not been here in a while how the hell is everybody?


Good how you been?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 22, 2015)

Hotsause said:


> I have not been here in a while how the hell is everybody?


Good, same old stuff. I'm working on breeding though. And u


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2015)

Hotsause said:


> I have not been here in a while how the hell is everybody?


What up dude  ! Loooooong time no see!


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well we will see if i can finish theses
> View attachment 3505414


Doc how much u expecting dry weight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> Doc how much u expecting dry weight


Dont know really. I am having to run them on 10 hours light to rush them through. If if was a regular run i would be looking for 4lb from the 2200 watts i am running. I should pull 20 lb from the greenhouse but am hopefull i hit 30


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dont know really. I am having to run them on 10 hours light to rush them through. If if was a regular run i would be looking for 4lb from the 2200 watts i am running. I should pull 20 lb from the greenhouse but am hopefull i hit 30


Sweet Doc hope u get thirty,I like ur grow


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dont know really. I am having to run them on 10 hours light to rush them through. If if was a regular run i would be looking for 4lb from the 2200 watts i am running. I should pull 20 lb from the greenhouse but am hopefull i hit 30


Dr. you know not to count weight before harvest bru 
Digits crossed it comes through for you.

And Hotsause, welcome back bru. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 23, 2015)

To all of us Druids and Forestalls today is the Autumnal Equinox the season
of harvest and plenty is upon us.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 23, 2015)

sup six.. just chopped from grape god X white funk... I chopped it a bit early for a couple reasons but it was still coverd in tricomes and smoke taste good.. I needed the cash and we kept having like 4 days plus of rain in a row a few times so one started molding luckily I caught it early..


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 23, 2015)

do pistils photosynthesis also? cause this guy on youtube was saying that plants turn purple don't photosynthesis as well like only at 30%... of what the green chlorophyll does. but if all the fan leaves are green and just the bud is purple then??


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 23, 2015)

not pistls calyx's **


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Dr. you know not to count weight before harvest bru
> Digits crossed it comes through for you.
> 
> And Hotsause, welcome back bru. I hope all is well with you.


Haha yea i know but hard to do when you are having to cut and run i will have to do



dababydroman said:


> do pistils photosynthesis also? cause this guy on youtube was saying that plants turn purple don't photosynthesis as well like only at 30%... of what the green chlorophyll does. but if all the fan leaves are green and just the bud is purple then??


In traditional gardening in the deep south most of the variety of plants that can take the blasting ass sun have purple leaves. Thes happens because the plant is reflecing more wave lengths of light so yea i would think that is true.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 23, 2015)

well no I mean my leaves are green but I have purple strains.. so I was wondering if calyx's photosynthesis also?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 23, 2015)

so I think as long as the fan leave are green you should be able to get dank purple bud or not.. idk


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 23, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> so I think as long as the fan leave are green you should be able to get dank purple bud or not.. idk


Wish I had the purple fireball pheno a man can dream. 

But I will say the honeybee I have going is a keeper for sure stacks like no other and way bigger buds hab anything else I'm running


----------



## supchaka (Sep 23, 2015)

So 3 short weeks ago I thought I had flopped the whole cloning session when the srsog pulled through and pleased their master. From nearly dead to this in 21 days and they've been topped 2-3 times each. If you don't top or train them God knows where they'll go! They're usually getting transplanted into the flower room around this size but I've got 3 more weeks to go. This strains gonna make me start cloning later. I guess there could be worse problems


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Wish I had the purple fireball pheno a man can dream.
> 
> But I will say the honeybee I have going is a keeper for sure stacks like no other and way bigger buds hab anything else I'm running


There's plenty purple in the new fb beans


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> so I think as long as the fan leave are green you should be able to get dank purple bud or not.. idk


If it's in the genetics you'll get purple....Other than that it's down to temps or some say nute deficiencies.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 23, 2015)

Well got the front lifted and the stream is right on bottom of net pots front and back, maybe need to add a valve with tap.for when I need to empty tubes case any old water stays in the bottom as I have my run off the big higher then could be


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2015)

If it were me, I wouldn't worry about it. When you change the rez water out, it will make the couple liters of water left over just blend with all the clean water.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2015)

sour cherry


bay11 haze


dog


bay haze


cheese surprise with a visitor


wet dreams


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anyone grew out the BBs cheesequake x ak48 or jakes dream? 

I started some seedlings of these recently, two of the four seeds started of the cheesequake x ak48 sprouted. But both look healthy and strong.

All four of the jakes dreams sprouted, but all seem mutated in someway. I'm figuring they'll grow out of it but they are all a little weird looking haha.

Just wondering if someone had some more info on them then just genetics, or if the genetics would explain the growth patterns of these two strains at all.

Also, is there anything in particular I show be looking for in the DOG strain? I started 2 female seeds awhile ago, one seedling didn't make it but the other is a nice big bush right now, and will be going into flowering soon.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 23, 2015)

When I grew it all my tops were massive (by my standards it stacked nicely) didnt burn either loved the food

The dog that is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> When I grew it all my tops were massive (by my standards it stacked nicely) didnt burn either loved the food
> 
> The dog that is


Check your email


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Has anyone grew out the BBs cheesequake x ak48 or jakes dream?
> 
> I started some seedlings of these recently, two of the four seeds started of the cheesequake x ak48 sprouted. But both look healthy and strong.
> 
> ...


Het ADT, Gharyboy / Hulk grew some great examples of the Jakes Dream. CQx48 not sure about, you may be better asking Don Gin about that one. And the Dog, squat bushes pheno is noce, look out for lots of stretch potentially in flower. Week 3/4 keep your eyes peeled for lower buds showing any sign of nuts (doesn't happen all the time but can). Dog can be slow to get going but is a quick finisher when it comes to it.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2015)

8x4 this morning after a week under mh
 


Also been on my bike to pick this up


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2015)

Looking good Budolskie. See Barca got a bit of a hammering last night.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey there fellow danksters,
What's the go with this club, I'm sure you guys can lend me plenty of advice, just starting out indoors, IV got a 1200 x2800 tent, 2 digital ballast 600's and a couple of LEDs, just running one of the600's atm and all going well, my question is, are you vegging under 600 or lower ?, IV just vegged under 250, and now that IV flipped, upped it to 600, is that right ?, or should I have it on 400 or 600 for veg as well


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2015)

So did newcastle we are shite like haha, gona add another mh and put 7 underneath each then flip the 5th and add new light a week after or do i get in soon as i flip?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> Hey there fellow danksters,
> What's the go with this club, I'm sure you guys can lend me plenty of advice, just starting out indoors, IV got a 1200 x2800 tent, 2 digital ballast 600's and a couple of LEDs, just running one of the600's atm and all going well, my question is, are you vegging under 600 or lower ?, IV just vegged under 250, and now that IV flipped, upped it to 600, is that right ?, or should I have it on 400 or 600 for veg as well


Welcome GMG, Ive been veging under 600's no problem and I just set up a veg tent
and I'm trying some white LED's for veg, as long as your giving them enough of the
right light you'll be ok.
I've been using enhanced hps having good results with them and no bulb change just
change the timers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

budolskie said:


> So did newcastle we are shite like haha, gona add another mh and put 7 underneath each then flip the 5th and add new light a week after or do i get in soon as i flip?


I was at the match, we were utterly gutless. the fans boo'ed our lot off then applauded the shef wed players out. it was chaos outside. load of yorkshire lads kicking off. don't think I've seen the winning side causing trouble ouitside the ground.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome GMG, Ive been veging under 600's no problem and I just set up a veg tent
> and I'm trying some white LED's for veg, as long as your giving them enough of the
> right light you'll be ok.
> I've been using enhanced hps having good results with them and no bulb change just
> change the timers.


Cheers for the input, IV done a lot of vegging under lights, and flowering out in natural light, but have never flowered inside, but the days are too long now, so time to learn a new skill !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Has anyone grew out the BBs cheesequake x ak48 or jakes dream?
> I started some seedlings of these recently, two of the four seeds started of the cheesequake x ak48 sprouted. But both look healthy and strong.
> All four of the jakes dreams sprouted, but all seem mutated in someway. I'm figuring they'll grow out of it but they are all a little weird looking haha.
> Just wondering if someone had some more info on them then just genetics, or if the genetics would explain the growth patterns of these two strains at all.


Garybhoy is going to fire me some snaps of the JD later and I think there were some recent pics of the CQ48 in the BB thread recently. though not in full bloom.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2015)

I am growing some CQ48 right now. They are still little though.

Also recently I planted 10 of a different strain and all 10 started out like weird monsters, all funky looking. They are all normal and the same size as the rest a couple weeks on.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> Cheers for the input, IV done a lot of vegging under lights, and flowering out in natural light, but have never flowered inside, but the days are too long now, so time to learn a new skill !!!


Once you go to 12/12 it takes about 7 to 10 days for flowering to start then
you are on your way. Good luck and enjoy watch out for odor from these girls
in a house it can get pretty rich.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Check your email


Shot one back your way bro


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 24, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> When I grew it all my tops were massive (by my standards it stacked nicely) didnt burn either loved the food
> 
> The dog that is


Nice, always good to run into some hungry ones.



DST said:


> Het ADT, Gharyboy / Hulk grew some great examples of the Jakes Dream. CQx48 not sure about, you may be better asking Don Gin about that one. And the Dog, squat bushes pheno is noce, look out for lots of stretch potentially in flower. Week 3/4 keep your eyes peeled for lower buds showing any sign of nuts (doesn't happen all the time but can). Dog can be slow to get going but is a quick finisher when it comes to it.


Alright so a good stretcher, and watch for nanners toward the bottom. She will be ran under a scrog net so hopefully I'll have that already taken care of.



jigfresh said:


> I am growing some CQ48 right now. They are still little though.
> 
> Also recently I planted 10 of a different strain and all 10 started out like weird monsters, all funky looking. They are all normal and the same size as the rest a couple weeks on.


Well let me know how your CQ48 progresses and I'll try to do the same. The two seedlings that did pop soil look very healthy and uniform. Bright green, stretched a lot more then the Jakes Dreams did.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Garybhoy is going to fire me some snaps of the JD later and I think there were some recent pics of the CQ48 in the BB thread recently. though not in full bloom.


Well feel free to share those JD pics if you can, would love to see em. I'll have to go check out the CQ48 see if I can find the pics.

Thanks for all help and advice everyone. Very excited to be growing some new strains after growing the 8ball kush for so long.

I also have a couple deep psychosis going as well. Didn't get a female from the first 3 I sprouted, so hoping for one from these next two.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

This is the only decent pics of the jakes dream I grew last year. This was day 64 of 12/12. I chopped her the nxt day and it was a lovely smoke very fruity sherbet tasting. A few ppl on the Uk thread also had some samples of it and loved it. 
Or u can check out the full grow on my old thread. http://rollitup.org/t/garybhoy11s-indoor-perpetual-multi-strain-grows.755140/page-10


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

cracking colas them gaz.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

Cheers Don, that was under 1000w of hps. I had a dog kush and some Exo in there as well. I think the jakes was the biggest yielder tho. 
As I said to u earlier I've just popped another cpl jakes seeds so hoping to find a similar pheno and keep cuts going this time. That last time I grew her I was more interested in the Exo I had just got so only kept cuts of that lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Cheers Don, that was under 1000w of hps. I had a dog kush and some Exo in there as well. I think the jakes was the biggest yielder tho.
> As I said to u earlier I've just popped another cpl jakes seeds so hoping to find a similar pheno and keep cuts going this time. That last time I grew her I was more interested in the Exo I had just got so only kept cuts of that lol.


Hey hulk, never met u on here, but I will pop mine today. Got a lot going on for a closeted grower, but time to fill up my room.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Hey hulk, never met u on here, but I will pop mine today. Got a lot going on for a closeted grower, but time to fill up my room.


Hey man, yeah I don't wander far from the uk thread these days and at that I'm not on much anymore. When I had my old garybhoy account I was in the 600 thread a fair bit ! 
You won't be disappointed with the jakes if u get one anything like what I had !


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2015)

Good morning gang, here's some last pics before harvest.
Rude Dog, Critical, White Indica, WI BMS Critical and new WI.     Have a good day.

Oops on the finger studder with Critical.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> This is the only decent pics of the jakes dream I grew last year. This was day 64 of 12/12. I chopped her the nxt day and it was a lovely smoke very fruity sherbet tasting. A few ppl on the Uk thread also had some samples of it and loved it.
> Or u can check out the full grow on my old thread. http://rollitup.org/t/garybhoy11s-indoor-perpetual-multi-strain-grows.755140/page-10
> 
> View attachment 3507034 View attachment 3507035 View attachment 3507036


Thanks for coming over to share some pictures. It looks great!

Great finishing time for a sativa heavy looking hybrid too.

Yeah right now they are just seedlings but popped four of them. They all look a little crazy, mutated, right now. Can't wait to see what comes.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 24, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 8x4 this morning after a week under mh
> View attachment 3506884
> 
> 
> Also been on my bike to pick this upView attachment 3506885


Bud I'm getting mine tomorrow. Let me know if you want to scrimmage.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 24, 2015)

Mom on the left posing with all her srsog babies.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 24, 2015)

This is my Yorkie pheno of a Yorkie/French bulldog mix  his brother is the frenchie pheno. I've shared them before but who can ever get enough dog! Hard to see in the pic but he has a sideways little Mohawk that grows out his forehead!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


feed them!!! Or is it getting cold?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2015)

its getting VERY cold at night. they have been getting fed. Its been low 40s every night for weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> its getting VERY cold at night. they have been getting fed. Its been low 40s every night for weeks


Oh wow. How many weeks do they have left?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2015)

At least 3, prob 4 would be better.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 24, 2015)

supchaka said:


> This is my Yorkie pheno of a Yorkie/French bulldog mix  his brother is the frenchie pheno. I've shared them before but who can ever get enough dog! Hard to see in the pic but he has a sideways little Mohawk that grows out his forehead!
> View attachment 3507286


lol i thought that was th back of your head showing a wound as in dogs nose lmao


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> feed them!!! Or is it getting cold?


 looks like some of the plants are out of food but we know as it gets colder less nutrient uptake occurs 

Yo papa i am growing cherry pie x pck outdoor night temps are below 35 F had a few nights were almost freezing my plant is still doing good green and healthy with obvious purps showing on the leafs i am bout 4 - 5 weeks away also and praying to the sun gods day time temps are 53 to 65 F so i still have some hope lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

Garden pic from today


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> At least 3, prob 4 would be better.


I hope they finish for you. Is there a way to keep the roots warmer at night?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Garden pic from today
> View attachment 3507487 View attachment 3507481


Man that looks like a cola factory. 
Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2015)

supchaka said:


> This is my Yorkie pheno of a Yorkie/French bulldog mix  his brother is the frenchie pheno. I've shared them before but who can ever get enough dog! Hard to see in the pic but he has a sideways little Mohawk that grows out his forehead!
> View attachment 3507286


Your pooch is adorable bro.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 24, 2015)

Went in to water tonight and im like hey bro why are your plants revegging!? So I fucked up when I installed that new AC unit and that its exhaust hose was white while the other was black. So the light is basically glowing thru there, oh and I forgot to cover the lcd screen which im sure didn't help. 5 weeks in and I think I'm just gonna chop them so I can get rolling with what I really wanna start


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Went in to water tonight and im like hey bro why are your plants revegging!? So I fucked up when I installed that new AC unit and that its exhaust hose was white while the other was black. So the light is basically glowing thru there, oh and I forgot to cover the lcd screen which im sure didn't help. 5 weeks in and I think I'm just gonna chop them so I can get rolling with what I really wanna start


Damn that sucks! I need to cover the leds on my mini split come to think of it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn that sucks! I need to cover the leds on my mini split come to think of it.


What if your read out is red? I know about safe lights for a darkroom but 
plants see differently.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

Mine has a bright red and a green led on it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Went in to water tonight and im like hey bro why are your plants revegging!? So I fucked up when I installed that new AC unit and that its exhaust hose was white while the other was black. So the light is basically glowing thru there, oh and I forgot to cover the lcd screen which im sure didn't help. 5 weeks in and I think I'm just gonna chop them so I can get rolling with what I really wanna start


can't you run black for a few days and reverse them?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2015)

That sucks but isn't green light safe with plants, that's the light they reflect back,
that's why we see green leaves but red they must use that's the autumn spectrum
red/orange/white.
I guess it's just easier to put electrical tape on all readouts, safe is better than sorry
with these girls.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

For plants to reveg you need serious light for them to flp it. i.e your lights come on for an hour or two in the dark period. I have ran machines with annoying little ligjhts, plugs with red lights and never been affected.....only thing that has ever caused a reveg for me was the timer being wrong and turning lights on in the night....just saying.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2015)

supchaka said:


> t its exhaust hose was white while the other was black. So the light is basically glowing thru there


I was just wondering about this early this morning. Thanks for trying it out for me.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 25, 2015)

good morning everyone!


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 25, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Went in to water tonight and im like hey bro why are your plants revegging!? So I fucked up when I installed that new AC unit and that its exhaust hose was white while the other was black. So the light is basically glowing thru there, oh and I forgot to cover the lcd screen which im sure didn't help. 5 weeks in and I think I'm just gonna chop them so I can get rolling with what I really wanna start


last may added ac unit and did same thing, lost whole crop at 5 weeks in 12/12.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2015)

Someone's fall project was nipped in the bud........



*Amazed police find a FOREST of cannabis the size of a football pitch with plants towering over officers growing in south London *

*Officers came across tall plants in Kingston upon Thames just a few streets away from university halls on Thursday*
*Discovery was made after a member of the public said they had seen a small number of the plants in the area *
*Images of dozens of marijuana plants were posted on Twitter by officers and the local neighbourhood watch group*
By Lydia Willgress for MailOnline
Published: 09:25 EST, 25 September 2015 | Updated: 10:44 EST, 25 September 20

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3249115/Amazed-police-FOREST-cannabis-size-football-pitch-plants-towering-officers-growing-south-London.html#comments
These are the spectacular images of a 'cannabis forest' the size of a football pitch discovered by police in south west London.
Officers came across around 150 of the tall plants in Kingston upon Thames just a few streets away from university halls of residence and a sixth-form college on Thursday morning.
Images of marijuana were posted on Twitter by officers, with the photographs showing some of the class B plants standing at more than 6ft tall.






These are the spectacular images of a 'cannabis forest' the size of a football pitch discovered by police in south west London
The Grove Safer Neighbourhood team wrote alongside the pictures: 'An interesting find on Grove ward. We’re going on a bear hunt! #TheseAren’tXmasTrees #saynotodrugs.'
Two sergeants later tweeted: 'Welcome to the leafy suburbs of Kingston!'


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 25, 2015)

I'd love to have just one of those in my living room this Christmas.

@supchaka that sucks bro would it make any sense trying to finish them maybe it would just be a little extra leafy this go around ?


@DST and the whole 600 family we made it to 5k were like RIU legends now or something.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Someone's fall project was nipped in the bud........
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3249115/Amazed-police-FOREST-cannabis-size-football-pitch-plants-towering-officers-growing-south-London.html#comments
> 
> *Amazed police find a FOREST of cannabis the size of a football pitch with plants towering over officers growing in south London *
> ...


Shocking finding that near a college.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

Shockingly good don't ya mean. In the UK people in college are old enough to do most things ie 18+.
That first one looks like the cola has moulded. The media do love a bit of drama lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Shockingly good don't ya mean. In the UK people in college are old enough to do most things ie 18+.
> That first one looks like the cola has moulded. The media do love a bit of drama lol.


The media loves that stuff. A lb. is worth $10,000.00 according to the news and police.
And every plant weighs 5 lbs. lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2015)

Starting my harvest  seems like they've been in flower forever.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> The media loves that stuff. A lb. is worth $10,000.00 according to the news and police.
> And every plant weighs 5 lbs. lol.


Hey if you gram it out an lbs can go for almost $9000. Lmfao!!! 

That's normally the number the cops and shit go go off of. All the drug relate TV shows as well, like Drugs Inc.

Always got to make it sound worse


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2015)

So would it be cheating if I made some extra posts? Simply because I wanted to be the proud owner of the 100,000 th post on the club 600 thread?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2015)

So this is what they look like, not all but about half. Also doesn't look like 5 weeks, more like 3. Instead of chopping them I'm considering sticking them outside and seeing what they do so I can refill the flower room. Even if they are still flowering they've got more than 3 weeks left and I don't think I want to try and tame the waiting plants while these "might" finish. Thoughts? 

I went in the room this morning at lights out and it's seriously dark enough in there. So that leads me to believe I shocked them back into veg with synthetic nutes. Btw don't ever buy that fucking emerald forest 420 soil or whatever it is, in the green and white bag. Shit had ZERO nutrients in it. Kept thinking I had poisoned my plants with an insecticide dose but no, they were just starving to death. With ocean forest I use straight water in the beginning which is what I did with this stuff and they were suffering from the getgo. Hit them with synthetics and the greened and perked right up. But they were already in flower when I threw that Hail Mary sooooo I'm gonna chalk it up as that.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2015)

Happy 100,000 posts 6ers. 

The gang!

    

EDIT: fixed it


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Simply because I wanted to be the proud owner of the 100,000 th post on the club 600 thread?


No hehe


----------



## budolskie (Sep 25, 2015)

@sky rocket game on, add me on ps4 names up there near my display pic!

also planted 2 of each pips other day 
fireballs 1 showing 
blue pit 1 showing 
and both sour cherry 
pics will be on soon as a get me phone working also added another 400 mh to the 8x4 and got 7 underneath each for another 10 days or so before the flip


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

supchaka said:


> So this is what they look like, not all but about half. Also doesn't look like 5 weeks, more like 3. Instead of chopping them I'm considering sticking them outside and seeing what they do so I can refill the flower room. Even if they are still flowering they've got more than 3 weeks left and I don't think I want to try and tame the waiting plants while these "might" finish. Thoughts?
> 
> I went in the room this morning at lights out and it's seriously dark enough in there. So that leads me to believe I shocked them back into veg with synthetic nutes. Btw don't ever buy that fucking emerald forest 420 soil or whatever it is, in the green and white bag. Shit had ZERO nutrients in it. Kept thinking I had poisoned my plants with an insecticide dose but no, they were just starving to death. With ocean forest I use straight water in the beginning which is what I did with this stuff and they were suffering from the getgo. Hit them with synthetics and the greened and perked right up. But they were already in flower when I threw that Hail Mary sooooo I'm gonna chalk it up as that.
> View attachment 3507931


When I had my timer thing happen (I nudged some of the pins out on the timer so lights where coming on for 1 hour solid in the middle of the dark cycle) when I corrected it and the went back to full on flowering I got some of the biggest colas out...not all super dense and compact but I was surprised at yield. I have a pic of a Livers that was stupid big somewhere. If you can out them outside why not....you guys get the weather for it.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Happy 100,000 posts 6ers.
> 
> The gang!
> 
> ...


Looks like nice weather lad. Supposed to be good here tomorrow. Mad Scottish Mother is here lol so fun and games. Her first purchase...3 bottles of wine. You need a bevvy just to deal with it lol.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Happy 100,000 posts 6ers.
> 
> The gang!
> 
> ...


I kinda like 99,999... That's what I was shooting for anyway


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow 100k and still going strong!  Rock on 600


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2015)

For all of the 600


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2015)

100,000+ posts and 5001 pages to boot.
@whodatnation, Sweeeeeeet!  

I'm up to my ears in snips of leaves 7 hanging 7 to go but right now
time to hit the showers before to wife tries to scrape the hash off me.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2015)

Fuck it I have no patience. I stuck everything outside so let's get the show on the road!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2015)

This whole grows been fucked and I just wanna put it behind me sooner than later  started with the AC dying and running only one light with high temps, then soil that sucked ass and ice the cake with the reveg!


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 25, 2015)

2 weeks 3 days of flower


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 25, 2015)

beautiful pics man


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 25, 2015)

Well did 5 fire balls and only 3 popped. Hope for two females.

Everything else looks good.

So I was in my garage, and needed my, clone tray. Saw I had rock wool cubs in it. Looked at them and seen 6 or 7 cubs with seeds in them? Said fck it, and soaked the cubs. Lol seeds are popping out? Old bb seeds. So I don't know what they are.

Going to see if the f.b will pop soon, too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a f3 fireballs outside i need to get some pics of. I have a bubba jurple, cemalope, southern thunder, berry bubble , Nibriu, and some others about 2 weeks in.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2015)

Trivia for today:
Sunday is the harvest moon, it's also going to be a blood moon due to a 
lunar eclipse. 
Have a great day folks, more cutting for the oldman.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2015)

This is the only fireballs fem I had out of ten. Well I hope it is. Vevged for couple of month not really preflowered and it's gone big, gonna need support soon lol hope it don't stretch much.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 26, 2015)

OOOOooomagarsh I made a new thread for my grow!
http://rollitup.org/t/srsog-2-aka-serious-og.885161/


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 26, 2015)

@genuity i remember you saying you wanted to keep an eye on the idonthaveafuckingclue and I must say its by far the smelliest one in my tent but the smallest yeilder but also the frfrostiest.

Sorry for the studder I haven't smoked in about a week or two.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @genuity i remember you saying you wanted to keep an eye on the idonthaveafuckingclue and I must say its by far the smelliest one in my tent but the smallest yeilder but also the frfrostiest.
> 
> Sorry for the studder I haven't smoked in about a week or two.
> 
> View attachment 3508658


Gotta love them hidden gems....nice


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @genuity i remember you saying you wanted to keep an eye on the idonthaveafuckingclue and I must say its by far the smelliest one in my tent but the smallest yeilder but also the frfrostiest.
> 
> Sorry for the studder I haven't smoked in about a week or two.
> 
> View attachment 3508658


Nice, it reminds me of Extrema.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 26, 2015)

So I took some dark shots of the buds. 

Pretty sure that's the big fireball especially from the yellow fans. 

 this is the sick honeybee that need the Epsom's salt but has since made a turn around and is doing better.

 my biggest budder so far the healthy honeybee (its really stacking to my standards lol)

Also did a lot of cleaning of the room.and both tents you can't tell in the 4x4 but the veg tent certainly looks 1,000,000 times better
  also do you guys ever change your cloner water or just top off ? I changed it today and swear all the roots grew 1" easy


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 26, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> So I took some dark shots of the buds.
> View attachment 3508727
> Pretty sure that's the big fireball especially from the yellow fans.
> 
> ...


I change my clone water after every cycle....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 26, 2015)

What sort of smells and flavours are we getting off the fireballs? All this taok of it is getting me intrigued


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 26, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What sort of smells and flavours are we getting off the fireballs? All this taok of it is getting me intrigued


I'm getting a very funky almost idk like salty BO kinda funk off them but its very hard to tell with my idonthaveafuckingclue in the tent really overpowering everything I also use terpinator which brings all the smells out even more


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What sort of smells and flavours are we getting off the fireballs? All this taok of it is getting me intrigued


Sweet kush flavour. Cake gingerbread vanilla flavours with a little bit of coffee and earthyness thrown in there. Incredible resin/trichome production. Keepsngiv8ng if making hash as well. Nice deep blues and purple tinges.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

I had a f3 i ran come out straight cat piss and COF got to partake in it.

Almost a week in the scog


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 27, 2015)

heres a pic of my plants i had in veg an some clones gonna start putting em outside get them ready for planting.

im in Australia live on the island tasmania we have a saying here show day is grow day 10th of october


----------



## budolskie (Sep 27, 2015)

@Enwhysea yes changing water in cloner every week is better a give the pump a little clean I do!

Well planted 6 pips on Wednesday a 5 have broke the soil, 1 of the fireballs never I dug It out and hadn't even cracked so I binned it?
 

The 2 plemon I'm trying to bring back for cuts
 
I'm gonna take 1 in smaller pot to my 8x4 where I will get more light see if that work quicker


----------



## budolskie (Sep 27, 2015)

That pic of pips is shite here a better 

I raised them up unnder led a bit closer


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had a f3 i ran come out straight cat piss and COF got to partake in it.
> 
> Almost a week in the scog View attachment 3508936View attachment 3508937


Filling in great Doc how much light are you running on that Scrog?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 27, 2015)

Cheers enwhysea and dst both descriptions sound funky, im a hazard to me self ive already got enough strains to work with but want more lol cakey gingerbread sounds real nice man and who doesnt like doing hash mash


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2015)

Looky look...its the sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2015)

my Fireballs was straight up gingerbread flavour. really heavy smoke sweet with a touch of earthy coffee. 

@budolskie not be long they'll be ready to snip another week, 10 days. 2 weeks you'll be able to take a few.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 27, 2015)

Dog doing some weird fan leaf spin thing.
 
@Dezracer - do you remember the Lambsbread being finicky? Both have weird growth. The new growth doesn't grow up, but curves to the side and grows that way before finally pulls upright over about 3-4 days. Just funky. Here are the 2 I have now.
 
 
On a good note, my state is bringing up medical marijuana soon. We passed a CBD law last year for oil, but now the talk is 2oz/person with a card. Not sure what will be the final wording on growing, but if I can supplement or startup something commercially it would be awesome! I really thought we would never bring it up here.

I hope everyone is well. Work and family leave me with little time for RIU, but I try to keep up with the 6. Have a good day all


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/flaming-pies-bakery.884175/

Things are starting to move quickly. Flowering is kicking in and my organic experiment is coming along nicely. 

Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Filling in great Doc how much light are you running on that Scrog?


Man i have 600hps eye on the right a 1k mh in the middle and a 600 hps with a lumitek bulb on the left


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie
  
Fireballs


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 27, 2015)

That's a lot of frost for Sept. must be cold there lol. 
Looking super Doc.  Always nice to see trichs on shade
leaves this early.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2015)

Almost survived my Mum's visit hehe.....If you don't hear from me by tomorrow afternoon....call for help lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> That's a lot of frost for Sept. must be cold there lol.
> Looking super Doc.  Always nice to see trichs on shade
> leaves this early.



I've already been helping someone harvest  tis the season! For the earlyish ones I suppose.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I've already been helping someone harvest  tis the season! For the earlyish ones I suppose.


I will be running a big pheno hunt outside next year to start breeding me a good early strain.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm out till harvest... :'( 

I just smoked a 2nd generation joint. We're to that point y'all

I've got about 8g of pressed hash though, so I guess I'm just being melodramatic  

Damn, I wish I had thought of the hash before I rolled and smoked the stinky 2nd gen. Lol

Have a wonderful day everyone, maybe I'll upload some pics here in a bit.

I'm about to go on a walk with the pup so I'll meander over to my outdoor spot and snag a pic or two.

I've also been meaning to show my veg space but its ugly right now and I want it nice before I show it off, lol

Also, on the list for today is pick up dog shit and clean gutters. I MUST GET THESE THINGS DONE!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm out till harvest... :'(
> 
> I just smoked a 2nd generation joint. We're to that point y'all
> 
> ...


I fill you. I have only really had one harvest this year.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be running a big pheno hunt outside next year to start breeding me a good early strain.


The White Indica I'm running are 7 weeks or less, waiting to see about the high but
they are real hardy and good producers. I'd like to see what they would do x'd with
something like Heri.
I'm looking for one pheno from these to self for a future run, it's the one I photo'd
the most, huge colas and great odor.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## oldman60 (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks better and better Doc . Watch out for those weed gnomes.
This is the pheno I'll be looking for it's real sweet and slightly hashy smelling
and good resin producer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks better and better Doc . Watch out for those weed gnomes.
> This is the pheno I'll be looking for it's real sweet and slightly hashy smelling
> and good resin producer.
> 
> View attachment 3509214


Nice! That is the biggest i have seen that one grown. Papapaynes did a crazy reveg and i grew it out small in the led caband here


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 27, 2015)

GG#4 S1, grown in old horse manure compost and native soil, nothing else. I thought she was too lanky and ugly to use any space under my lights so I threw her outside. Smells of petroleum.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

a short update guys


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> a short update guys



I can't believe how close you are to that road.

I'd be tripping balls about rippers...


They look amazing man. Congratulations


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2015)

Spot on doc!


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2015)

7 weeks today Fireballs


----------



## budolskie (Sep 28, 2015)

I hope my fireballs look like that haha, 

Got my nft sorted but tried my air pump and it's broken so I need a new one also made it quieter with this sponge


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

I had to throw another Lambsbread seed in ,I had a dud so while I was getting that
out I found a Strawberry Blue seed and threw that in also.
@DST wow that FB looks great, ferkinsticky.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

One of the outside plants,that I dug up,and put in this pot...like a week ago.
It's crazy,she just keeps right on chugging along,the other plant that is still outside,I tried to drop kick,stomp to the ground...well she is still chugging along also...just on her side now..

Damn strong plants.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2015)

@genuity 

Taking plants out of the tent and placing them in dark for a day or so absolutely helps with accidental overwatering. 

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity
> 
> Taking plants out of the tent and placing them in dark for a day or so absolutely helps with accidental overwatering.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!!


Yeah,they love to heal themselves on cloudy days(no powerful lighting)
It's like a reset button.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,they love to heal themselves on cloudy days(no powerful lighting)
> It's like a reset button.


Funny you mentioned that, my old AC crapped the bed so I turned my lights down to
300 watts for a few days to cut back on heat and the plants actually perked up, It surprised me.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


>


Have you ever used the ph up? In all my years the only way I ever move it is down.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Have you ever used the ph up? In all my years the only way I ever move it is down.


Thats weird!!! I have never used PH down, I have only ever had a need to use PH up. I have a full bottle of PH down that is 2 years old and un-opened.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

My PH after I add nutes to the water is usually like 3.8-4.4 . It is well water ran through a reverse osmosis filter.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

That's amazing do you live on a volcano? I've never seen water that acid.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> That's amazing do you live on a volcano? I've never seen water that acid.


Haha nope its extremely flat where I am at!


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

Its turning into a real party inside of my tent 10 days since the flip.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Its turning into a real party inside of my tent 10 days since the flip.


Whatchagot?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Whatchagot?


1 Mammoth (LA Confidential x Sno Cap)
2 Glass Slippers (LA Confidential x Cindy 99) different phenos one is more sativa leaning than the others
1 Citrix (LA Confidential x Grapefruit)


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> 1 Mammoth (LA Confidential x Sno Cap)
> 2 Glass Slippers (LA Confidential x Cindy 99) different phenos one is more sativa leaning than the others
> 1 Citrix (LA Confidential x Grapefruit)


Sounds like some straight fire from over here especially the glass slippers


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 28, 2015)

Do you guys think it would be OK to flower out in these little pots. Or would I be better off going one size bigger? 

Trying to get that pre baby harvest in


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Sounds like some straight fire from over here especially the glass slippers


Thank you! Lucy is another good strain by the same line Reserva Privada Colorado. It is 100% Indica I believe or damn near close to it and tests high in both THC and CBD. Very intense head high for an indica and amazing medicinal qualities for anyone with pain.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Thank you! Lucy is another good strain by the same line Reserva Privada Colorado. It is 100% Indica I believe or damn near close to it and tests high in both THC and CBD. Very intense head high for an indica and amazing medicinal qualities for anyone with pain.


My busy who grows for "kind" Im pretty sure that's the name has been pushing to send me these crosses from rare dankness co a lot of strawberry crosses going around. And he also wants to shoot me something called Kong. It looks awesome in his flower room but idk. I like running the testers doc blessed me with.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> 1 Mammoth (LA Confidential x Sno Cap)
> 2 Glass Slippers (LA Confidential x Cindy 99) different phenos one is more sativa leaning than the others
> 1 Citrix (LA Confidential x Grapefruit)


Hope you have another tent to share them with lol. Those are some beautiful
beasties you have there nice work.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Do you guys think it would be OK to flower out in these little pots. Or would I be better off going one size bigger?
> 
> Trying to get that pre baby harvest in
> View attachment 3510178


I would go for a larger pot those girls are going to need some root room to
max their potential. Big roots = big plants.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hope you have another tent to share them with lol. Those are some beautiful
> beasties you have there nice work.


Nope only grow space I am working with at the moment lol ! I am about 10 days since the flip so hopefully they are close to finishing their stretch. If they stretch another 50% ill be okay. Would you recommend culling one out @oldman60 ? Its getting pretty packed in there but im hoping I can manage the madness.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I would go for a larger pot those girls are going to need some root room to
> max their potential. Big roots = big plants.


They are in 5 gallon smart pots started from seed on August 10th and vegged until September 19th would you go with 7 gallon smart pots next time instead?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Nope only grow space I am working with at the moment lol ! I am about 10 days since the flip so hopefully they are close to finishing their stretch. If they stretch another 50% ill be okay. Would you recommend culling one out @oldman60 ? Its getting pretty packed in there but im hoping I can manage the madness.


They are just starting to stretch.
Good luck.
I would stay with 5's but less plants or a bigger tent.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> They are in 5 gallon smart pots started from seed on August 10th and vegged until September 19th would you go with 7 gallon smart pots next time instead?


Are the shade leaves still growing in pairs or have they switched to staggered growth?
If they are still growing in pairs your going to need more space, they won't flower until
the shades start to stagger their growth that is the sign of sexual maturity.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Are the shade leaves still growing in pairs or have they switched to staggered growth?
> If they are still growing in pairs your going to need more space, they won't flower until
> the shades start to stagger their growth that is the sign of sexual maturity.


Im 99% sure they are staggered. They are also fem seeds if that makes any difference with reaching sexual maturity any faster or slower. I am really hoping I dont have to pull any out but we will see what kind of growth this next week brings.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Im 99% sure they are staggered. They are also fem seeds if that makes any difference with reaching sexual maturity any faster or slower. I am really hoping I dont have to pull any out but we will see what kind of growth this next week brings.


The stretch usually stops about half way through flowering or so.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a C99 right now that I flipped when she was about 15" now she's 6.5 feet!
Sativa's can stretch a ton.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Its turning into a real party inside of my tent 10 days since the flip.


Healthy plants there irie, but IMO, oldman's right, gonna be tight in that tent & you probobly have another two weeks of stretch, the c99 I grew more than tripled in size.
good luck, looking good


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Healthy plants there irie, but IMO, oldman's right, gonna be tight in that tent & you probobly have another two weeks of stretch, the c99 I grew more than tripled in size.
> good luck, looking good


Any ideas for possible solutions? I could probably move a couple outside but I dont know that they will be able to make it through the entire flower if it starts getting cold early this year. I would be cutting it really close.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Any ideas for possible solutions? I could probably move a couple outside but I dont know that they will be able to make it through the entire flower if it starts getting cold early this year. I would be cutting it really close.


They can take a couple light frosts they are tougher than you think.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Thanks guys!


What's wrong with keeping them all in the tent it'll just be cramped for example last run I had too much space this run not enough it seems like


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2015)

That's why I like my 8x8 room for flowering with no more than 14 plants
usually 12 under 4 600's.


----------



## boatrowe (Sep 28, 2015)

I know mine is to cramped especially with 5 in that little dwc but it was my first go so live and learn under my 600 hps had them out to clean the res


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

@Iriemedicine, that's kind of why I said flip them when I did....but hey, too much green is never a problem. You can always trim them back if they are getting too big....it'll just bush them out a bit more.

Another sunny day here by the looks of it.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 29, 2015)

8x4

Left

Right


Blue pit on left and sc x sf bx1 on the right I just added today

And there environment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2015)

gonna be a nice xmas crop that. deadline for flip is soon I reckon.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 29, 2015)

DST said:


> @Iriemedicine, that's kind of why I said flip them when I did....but hey, too much green is never a problem. You can always trim them back if they are getting too big....it'll just bush them out a bit more.
> 
> Another sunny day here by the looks of it.


There seems to be a fine line between a full canopy and plants that are too big lol


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 8x4
> 
> LeftView attachment 3510410
> 
> ...


Left side is praying nice bud, always nice to see that.
Good looking plants I can't wait 'till I get my BB grow going.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flowering Monday I think


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 29, 2015)

Glass slipper #2 is about to go guerilla. Wish her luck!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

If the canopy is full, light will not penetrate enough past 18 inches. Everything below 18 inches in a full packed canopy will be fluff loser bud.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If the canopy is full, light will not penetrate enough past 18 inches. Everything below 18 inches in a full packed canopy will be fluff loser bud.


So a full canopy is no bueno when growing indoors? I am confused. I realize that most of the lower stuff will be larf thus why i have been slowly removing undergrowth alittle bit each day since the final week of veg not to stress the plant and also to divert energy to the tops. I could be wrong in my experience fuller canopy's yield much better for me over all. I go by the rule of thumb when harvesting and any buds smaller than my thumb nail gets tossed in the hash pile regardless of density


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

A full canopy is Def the idea. If you can see the floor you are doing it wrong. However if you have a full canopy below a certain depth (about a foot and a half) the lower bud sites will receive a low amount of lighting. That's what FP was saying.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> So a full canopy is no bueno when growing indoors? I am confused. I realize that most of the lower stuff will be larf thus why i have been slowly removing undergrowth alittle bit each day since the final week of veg not to stress the plant and also to divert energy to the tops. I could be wrong in my experience fuller canopy's yield much better for me over all. I go by the rule of thumb when harvesting and any buds smaller than my thumb nail gets tossed in the hash pile regardless of density


I'm just saying at the 2 and 3 week mark you should remove any secondary branches below 18 inches so the plant is not sending nutrients to make fluff. Always an hour or so after watering and dont remove fan leaves. Just remove any bud sites that are growing on thin stems, thinner stems means that branch isn't getting much light and will flop over from the weight of fluff.

I have packed canopies several times and found that I don't get trim worthy bud past 18 inches deep.

Ideally you would want the plants to be only 2-3 feet tall from soil because leaves below that will recieve more far red light (telling the plant that it needs to stretch to get the good red and blue light). In nature, shade tells a leaf to stretch it's branches and enough shade will tell the plant to draw nutes from that leaf for growth in a more exposed to sunlight area.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 29, 2015)

Right on @Flaming Pie . Thanks!


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm just saying at the 2 and 3 week mark you should remove any secondary branches below 18 inches so the plant is not sending nutrients to make fluff. Always an hour or so after watering and dont remove fan leaves. Just remove any bud sites that are growing on thin stems, thinner stems means that branch isn't getting much light and will flop over from the weight of fluff.
> 
> I have packed canopies several times and found that I don't get trim worthy bud past 18 inches deep.
> 
> Ideally you would want the plants to be only 2-3 feet tall from soil because leaves below that will recieve more far red light (telling the plant that it needs to stretch to get the good red and blue light). In nature, shade tells a leaf to stretch it's branches and enough shade will tell the plant to draw nutes from that leaf for growth in a more exposed to sunlight area.


Nicely said, biggest / bestest thing I ever did was reduce my number of plants from 5/6 to 4 under each of 600's. I am now seeing 3.5 - 4 ozs per plant depending on variety of course.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2015)

M1X BMF F1 cross! sorry shitty camara


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2015)

im bout to hit it with a (BLACK ROSE X )BLACK ROSE X BMF) cant wait to grow them out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they g unna be purty my male bout to bust prolly tomorrow.. then ima hit a grape god X white funk with a C99 X extrema male wooo! and I have an M1 X BMF F2 cross that's a male! that im gunna cross with,, well im not sure yet... fuckin orgy round here!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2015)

some more snaps of it.. the lil one is a m1Xbmf from a diff mother she went straight into flower from being on the side where theres no long hours of direct sunlight and then delt with a bunch of shitty weather back to back.. but the thing is dark blood red.. ima hit it with the brXbrXbmf also


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2015)

ok heres a good one


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Hotdog (fireball X dog) 
 
 
 
 
Welterusten DST


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 29, 2015)

Super NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Sep 29, 2015)

WHATS GOOD 600??? 65 days old from seed, 3 weeks of flower. What u guys think? Toke on ===~~


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 29, 2015)

The day called for it...

@DST - lovely looking hotdog


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 29, 2015)

@genuity and the rest of my brothers in the 6 did a stem rub on both my honeybees and if you guys recall the one that had the serious calmag def its now reeking to high hell with the healthy honeybee right behind it they are now the dominant smell out of the 6 plants in the 4x4 the healthy one is still by far the biggest buds in the tent though. But the deficient one has more frost than anything else I have going right now.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 29, 2015)

Figgy said:


> The day called for it...
> View attachment 3510893
> @DST - lovely looking hotdog


What you got there figgy never smoked anything like that before only things I've ever smoked were and DONT JUDGE ME!! Some weed,some keef, some xtc on top of weed, and recently my boy said it was wax we melted it on a knife and spread it on a j. I must say though that we didn't finish the j & were quiet fuckd up half way through.


----------



## Figgy (Sep 29, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> What you got there figgy never smoked anything like that before only things I've ever smoked were and DONT JUDGE ME!! Some weed,some keef, some xtc on top of weed, and recently my boy said it was wax we melted it on a knife and spread it on a j. I must say though that we didn't finish the j & were quiet fuckd up half way through.


Big bowl of strawberry blue with a nice topping of hash I made Monday.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2015)

dst- flawless.. figgy damn I could use a hit of that right about now... enwhysea our yakee? lol nice plant dude.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2015)

guess what guys idk if I told but got a job finally in cali! with an old friend of mine.... im lookin forward to it gunna bring a few of my crosses see if they can hold in cali.. starting out trimming, then guna go from there. cant say much about it, but ima finally be in a legal state so im happy about that..


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Big bowl of strawberry blue with a nice topping of hash I made Monday.


Hey Figgy, how did that Strawberry Blue work for you, I just popped my freebie.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> guess what guys idk if I told but got a job finally in cali! with an old friend of mine.... im lookin forward to it gunna bring a few of my crosses see if they can hold in cali.. starting out trimming, then guna go from there. cant say much about it, but ima finally be in a legal state so im happy about that..


Congrats dababydroman good luck!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2015)

excuse me, for the way they pay they're trimmers?is there a going rate cash or I guess its all different. it wouldn't let me edit for some reason?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

where the hell is the 6 man wth? no body every got paid to trim round here? or paid anybody to trim? tryna see if im getting a good deal.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

well Its for a friend so im getting a deal either way wouldn't mind if it was 50$ a pound.. but someone gimme some feedback
wake up sixers jeez


im kinda drunk guys..


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

cheers! maybe? 

ya couple of arse holes! haha that's.. haha...that's .. how dst says "ass"...


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 30, 2015)

100 bucks a day.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2015)

Haha I help a mate trim a usually get a smoke off him I wouldn't take his money for it but normally a q h gives me for few hours chopping


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Haha I help a mate trim a usually get a smoke off him I wouldn't take his money for it but normally a q h gives me for few hours chopping


valid point man.. but he made me a proposition.. hes tryna to help me out.. you from cali right?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

and how bout this how long does it take to trim a pound about?? one hour?

I just trim random out door harvests that are usually staggard cause grow from seed so everything finishes and different times


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2015)

An hour to trim a pound is a bit quick I think, I'm from UK but yeah if he's willing to pay to help u out aswell then I would aswell, this is just his personal where it's only every few month


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

and plant don't grow here like they grow in cali! o my goodness yalls out door plants are stupid big!! I would love to grow my crosses out there


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2015)

I would love to grow outdoor haha


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

yea I grow outdoor in texas.. its rough, 100 plus weather.. but its cool i'v crossed dank ass cali and amsterdamn genetics with different Mexican bagseeds and so the out come its awesome.. has F1 vigor and it is a bit more climatized.. I love growing out door.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

and are winters aint shit so iv reveged and caught spring harvests.. took me like 5 years to figure it out just by experimenting

just by leaving plants out... because when I first started id harvest and then wait till spring to come and start over.. not anymore.. the quality aint the same but hey... its freebud non the less


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

what is really interesting is that purple m1XBMF I show pics of.. in spring wee had like a week of rain and it made it flower and it yielded lke 8 or 9 grams all green no purple.. when it grew threw the reg season got super purple..


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2015)

It looked a lovely plant like, I wana go to the states one day when I can afford it haha


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

yea the first time in spring when I got a little harvested iit looked all loose and still had frost but it wasn't nothing compared to how it did with the full power of the sun


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

and its still got a month to go


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 30, 2015)

budolskie said:


> It looked a lovely plant like, I wana go to the states one day when I can afford it haha


oh where you at bud?


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

NO where near, Cali thats for sure, lol. He's a UKér, Droman....well that could be debated as well since he's from a particular part of the UK that is it's own Nation (waits patiently for Don Gin & Ton to chime in, lmfao).


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2015)

Skunks not doing anything this morning time for this 

I'm great Britain but the shit part of it haha


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

Eh.....your North enough to be almost in the good part Budolskie lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's my ribena flavoured Deep Blue. 9ts one of the F3 and stays super short, as it's supposed to. Would be an ace sog strain....imo 
 
Sun wasn't letting me get a very clear shot...but I wasn't complaining incase it fuks off in the huff.
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2015)

Its still shit dst id love leave and move sumwhere hot


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2015)

@jigfresh 

Here's the smallest roots on m 4 clones 

The stream running right below net pots but how often should I pour 500ml of water running out out tubes over the clay pebbles 

Just until roots hit stream then I can take my spacers out to lower front end as plants grow


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks all good. I can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2015)

DST said:


> NO where near, Cali thats for sure, lol. He's a UKér, Droman....well that could be debated as well since he's from a particular part of the UK that is it's own Nation (waits patiently for Don Gin & Ton to chime in, lmfao).


only cos no oine understands a word we say lad. that said soon as the water starts rising I'll be rebuilding the wall and letting the southerners swim for it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

I would love to get up to whiskey country where my dad was from. It looks so beautiful
and the cold doesn't bother too much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2015)

not with enough malt in your belly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> where the hell is the 6 man wth? no body every got paid to trim round here? or paid anybody to trim? tryna see if im getting a good deal.


I cali 100 a day sounds right. OR they are paying 10 per hour wich is bull shit, and my boy in CO pays 50 cent a dry gram. I would rather be payed by weight as i trim faster than some and could make $300 a day like that


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not with enough malt in your belly


That's no trouble the family still runs a distillery in Blair.
And it's to damned expensive here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

Shitty scog pics but they are setting flowers so it is on!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

I know not my best pis but dont for get the greenhouse


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2015)

Going rate around me for trimming is 150-200$ a lb. Dry trimmed. The amount you're able to trim is totally dependent on the flowers, dense and no mold to pick through is a delight,,, some days they send in more fluffier stuff that will take longer to add up to a lb. 
Its all part of it, some days are good some not so much but in the end if the farm is on top their shit everything is fine.

I'm a slower trimmer and calculated I was making about 20$an hr last year, ain't bad but others around me were easily tripling that.


I ain't trimming this year, I'll be in the field lopping off buds, big leafing and hanging in the dry rooms, paid hourly.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 30, 2015)

I try not to trim but then I remember there's no one else to do it


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2015)

hello everyone! hope all is well, and no rippers came thru and no molds growing!

Everything at my farm is doing well, culled out a few male seedlings, checked trichomes, and fussed on the ladder. Took a few shots, got em uploading now!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2015)

dog kush -tallest cola touching the GD plastic


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

You and Dr are killing it.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't make me post some pics of what I put outside!


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

I would get that cola trained away from the plastic Papa. PM or mold potential. Was out for a cycle with the Yin and came across this place which is like a business centre come cafe come greenhouse come fuk knows what....looks like they get PM from the leaves being pressed against the glass or something...
 
Not sure what's going on with the leds


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know not my best pis but dont for get the greenhouse
> View attachment 3511222 View attachment 3511223


Hell yea! sweeter every day!!!



papapayne said:


> dog kush -tallest cola touching the GD plastic


WOW!!! both you and Doc are going to be very busy boys.
And I'm not jealous, much. Alright I'm fukin' jealous. lol


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

I start trimming my little grow tonight.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2015)

yea, I can only imagine what doc,could be doing if had similar space as my,current,house. Although I don't suspect I will have to imagine it for long, next year we will definitely be even bigger!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2015)

unfortunately these people breed and vote.....

*Pictured: California deputies bust minivan overflowing with 100LBS of marijuana*

*Sutter County Sheriff's Deputies pulled over the minivan in Pleasant Grove Monday for running a stop sign *
*Three men jumped out and ran towards a rice field*
*Sergio Sanchez Paz and Tony Le, both 23 years old, have been arrested on marijuana charges; the third suspect remains at large *
By Snejana Farberov For Dailymail.com
Published: 11:25 EST, 30 September 2015 | Updated: 12:13 EST, 30 September 2015




A minivan overflowing with marijuana plants was pulled over in California Monday, leading to two arrests and sparking a manhunt for a third suspected drug trafficker.
Sutter County Sheriff's Deputies flagged down the vehicle at around 5.30am Monday on West Riego Road in Pleasant Grove for running a stop sign.
When the minivan came to a halt, officials said three men jumped out and took off running in the direction of a nearby field.





Busting at the seams: A minivan overflowing with marijuana plants was stopped in Pleasant Grove, California, Monday












Busted: Tony Le (left) and Sergio Sanchez Paz (right), both 23, have been arrested and charged with possession of marijuana for sale and transport of marijuana
When deputies opened the minivan, they discovered inside nearly 100lbs of marijuana plants which filled the entire vehicle from floor to ceiling.
Officials said the minivan was registered to the parents of one of the alleged drug traffickers.
The first runaway suspect was apprehended by deputies at around 7am, and the second was caught an hour later.
The two men who are currently in custody have been identified as Sergio Sanchez Paz and Tony Le, both 23 years old, according to the station KCRA. 
According to the sheriff’s office, Le was found running through a rice field without a shirt on and soaking wet, reported the Appeal Democrat. 







Busted: Paz, pictured in handcuffs, was apprehended about an hour after the fateful traffic stop 
The third suspect remained at large Wednesday afternoon. Sheriff’s deputies and the California Highway Patrol have been searching for the man both on the ground and from the air.
Paz and Le have been booked on suspicion of possession of marijuana for sale and transport of marijuana. 



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> unfortunately these people breed and vote.....
> 
> *Pictured: California deputies bust minivan overflowing with 100LBS of marijuana*
> 
> ...


Stupid is as stupid does, run a stop sign with a load like that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone's fireball.smell like ginger cookies on the stem rub ?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 30, 2015)

Got my light all built. Will be replacing my 600w HPS and my 392w Apollo Sun COB LED (180-190w actual draw.)

This is eight CXB3070s, running two sets of four with two HLG 185H drivers at 1400mA. Aiming for 1gpw with this new setup. The drivers run at about 200w each, but the whole syst runs at about 450w. Little over 400w, but compared to damn near 800, a real improvement on efficiency in lighting and space.

Hoping for the best, stay green everyone!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

So thay hand delivered this one today and it gives us 11 more day than the last one before we will get the first eviction notice. Funny thing is i didnt do anything to the house and told them when i moved in i was putting a greenhouse in. Plus all my neighbors love the grow. No one has complained. New guys next door love it!


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> unfortunately these people breed and vote.....
> 
> *Pictured: California deputies bust minivan overflowing with 100LBS of marijuana*
> 
> ...


LOL at the article calling these kids "drug traffickers" like they are big time. That "100 lbs" of undried whole marijuana plants will yield like what 5-10lbs of dried manicured buds? SMH. Hope moms gets her minivan back from the impound lot lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> So thay hand delivered this one today and it gives us 11 more day than the last one before we will get the first eviction notice. Funny thing is i didnt do anything to the house and told them when i moved in i was putting a greenhouse in. Plus all my neighbors love the grow. No one has complained. New guys next door love it!View attachment 3511589


Visual and odorous disturbances my arse it give them the munchies if anything, fuck them!
What they are saying is take the greenhouse down and the rabbit hutches and plants and they will consider
letting you stay, fuck them again!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> LOL at the article calling these kids "drug traffickers" like they are big time. That "100 lbs" of undried whole marijuana plants will yield like what 5-10lbs of dried manicured buds? SMH. Hope moms gets her minivan back from the impound lot lol.


Even though my state is backward as hell at least they have to clean and dry the weed before they charge you.
Unless you just get charged with growing like my buddy , he got 20 plants down to a misdemeanor and got fined $350.00
but now the county mounties drive by about twice a month and he's way out in the sticks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Visual and odorous disturbances my arse it give them the munchies if anything, fuck them!
> What they are saying is take the greenhouse down and the rabbit hutches and plants and they will consider
> letting you stay, fuck them again!


Did you also notice they say i can not have weed of any kind on the property in a fucking recreational and medical legal state. What the fuck ever! They can tell that shit to my lawer.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did you also notice they say i can not have weed of any kind on the property in a fucking recreational and medical legal state. What the fuck ever! They can tell that shit to my lawer.


I absolutely cannot wait until someone wins a huge lawsuit because of this. Its only a matter of time.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Even though my state is backward as hell at least they have to clean and dry the weed before they charge you.
> Unless you just get charged with growing like my buddy , he got 20 plants down to a misdemeanor and got fined $350.00
> but now the county mounties drive by about twice a month and he's way out in the sticks.


I cant believe the article is from California and even made the news between the thousands of lbs that get grown for export in the triangle and the thousand plant grows by cartels in the national forests lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did you also notice they say i can not have weed of any kind on the property in a fucking recreational and medical legal state. What the fuck ever! They can tell that shit to my lawer.


Just noticed "all mj in all forms" I'd check your rental agreement to see it they stipulate "no cannabis or byproducts"
if not in a legal state they can pound salt, that would be discrimination.
Especially if tenants of their other property's have plants or even smoke.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Just noticed "all mj in all forms" I'd check your rental agreement to see it they stipulate "no cannabis or byproducts"
> if not in a legal state they can pound salt, that would be discrimination.


Man i new what i came to do and it dont say shit about weed at all. I read my lease very carefully before we moved in. Med has been legal here for over 10 years and there are some that say no mmj on the add. We figured we pay our money and they didnt care.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> I cant believe the article is from California and even made the news between the thousands of lbs that get grown for export in the triangle and the thousand plant grows by cartels in the national forests lol.


90% of busts in this state arise from people transporting drugs in illegal vehicles, speeding, headlight/taillight out,
stop sign, smoking a joint or pipe while driving, no signal on lane change or turn. All stupid stuff the man watches for.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i new what i came to do and it dont say shit about weed at all. I read my lease very carefully before we moved in. Med has been legal here for over 10 years and there are some that say no mmj on the add. We figured we pay our money and they didnt care.


As long as it doesn't say so in the lease you should be clear.
I'll repeat myself FUCK THEM! they're assholes.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> 90% of busts in this state arise from people transporting drugs in illegal vehicles, speeding, headlight/taillight out,
> stop sign, smoking a joint or pipe while driving, no signal on lane change or turn. All stupid stuff the man watches for.


No doubt. Or so they say haha! Its a bitch to be driving with the cruise set on the speed limit only to get pulled over for "speeding" because you fit their profile LOL.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

I would also ask them to show me the complaints about your neighbors not being able to enjoy their lives because of your grow.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> No doubt. Or so they say haha! Its a bitch to be driving with the cruise set on the speed limit only to get pulled over for "speeding" because you fit their profile LOL.


That's why I like being a fat bald oldman nobody sees me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I would also ask them to show me the complaints about your neighbors no being able to enjoy their lives because of your grow.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Thats what i said! Because when we go to court i will have letters from them saying it if fine and was there all year.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 30, 2015)

I was talking to a property management company in a medically/recreationally legal state and they informed me their lease stated breaking any federal laws is immediate ground for eviction. I asked if that just included growing or smoking as well and they told me it included smoking and possession on the property also. They told me it is a pretty standard thing to protect the companies. I have only ran into one property management group who will rent to medical marijuana growers so far in my pursuit and the google reviews say they are nothing but slum lords with roach infested properties... Guess I will just have to keep saving up my money to buy eventually. I hope you have some good luck finding a place Doc.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

As a landlord I understand about the gh but I would ask that you take it down when you're done.
but anything else is fine and you could grow whatever if they think the gh is a "eyesore" to their
property. They just dealt with it completely wrong.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> I was talking to a property management company in a medically/recreationally legal state and they informed me their lease stated breaking any federal laws is immediate ground for eviction. I asked if that just included growing or smoking as well and they told me it included smoking and possession on the property also. They told me it is a pretty standard thing to protect the companies. I have only ran into one property management group who will rent to medical marijuana growers so far in my pursuit and the google reviews say they are nothing but slum lords with roach infested properties... Guess I will just have to keep saving up my money to buy eventually. I hope you have some good luck finding a place Doc.


That is for the ability to rent to section 8 occupants because it's federally funded.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have about 1 unit trimmed for today that's enough for this arthritic oldman.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I have about 1 unit trimmed for today that's enough for this arthritic oldman.


You dont hire cute girls in bikinis  ? I heard they trim the best.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> As a landlord I understand about the gh but I would ask that you take it down when you're done.
> but anything else is fine and you could grow whatever if they think the gh is a "eyesore" to their
> property. They just dealt with it completely wrong.


I understand too that is why i went and talked to them like a grown up and asked them to just let us stay a little longer and the bitch wanted to snicker at me. I was calm and left with out so much as one foul word spoke from me. I ask why they didnt just come by? Why did they had to go straight to a termination notice?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I understand too that is why i went and talked to them like a grown up and asked them to just let us stay a little longer and the bitch wanted to snicker at me. I was calm and left with out so much as one foul word spoke from me. I ask why they didnt just come by? Why did they had to go straight to a termination notice?


You can't do better than you did, I'd look to see if I could rent to own on private land.
But make sure you get a legal contract for bldg. and land.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> You dont hire cute girls in bikinis  ? I heard they trim the best.


I'd have to get them past the mrs. and nothing gets past her.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2015)

Fucking cunts should get a life damn shit bags .


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2015)

Pure bullshit doc....they know damn well they putting a family in a bind...that sucks ass.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I understand too that is why i went and talked to them like a grown up and asked them to just let us stay a little longer and the bitch wanted to snicker at me. I was calm and left with out so much as one foul word spoke from me. I ask why they didnt just come by? Why did they had to go straight to a termination notice?


Lmfao. Is there anything in the lease. That says u can't grow. I would stay as long as I could. Till the cops, give you a 30 days to leave


----------



## papapayne (Oct 1, 2015)

its all fucked. this country is going the way of rome. sad but fucking true.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 1, 2015)

Is it too late for my meme?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Figgy (Oct 1, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey Figgy, how did that Strawberry Blue work for you, I just popped my freebie.


I was feeding at like 1.6ec from week 2/3 to week 7/8 of flower so a good feeder. About a 2x stretch, and I think I pulled like 4 or 5oz off her in a 5g pot. Super hard/dense nugs, good frost, decent smoke, but I really liked the qwiso off it. Concentrated it was a very uppity fun high. I could clean the whole house after a dab. What I have left has been in the jar since around January I think, and has a sweet muffin type smell, and smokes excellent in a J.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2015)

it appears that the mj business is alive and happy in Oregon.....

*First day of legal marijuana in Oregon: Shops lure recreational pot smokers with free food, extended hours and discounted drugs*

*Customers started buying up just after midnight on Thursday*
*Oregon is the third state in America to legalize recreational pot*
*Alaska set to follow, medical cannabis is legal in 23 states and DC*
*The drug will be tax-free in Oregon until January to kick-start sales*
By Associated Press
Published: 02:39 EST, 1 October 2015 | Updated: 12:57 EST, 1 October 2015 



Oregon marijuana shops began selling marijuana Thursday for the first time to recreational users, marking a big day for the budding pot industry.
Some of the more than 250 dispensaries that already offer medical marijuana in Oregon opened their doors soon after midnight — just moments after it became legal to sell to anyone who is at least 21.
The state no doubt hopes the drug can bring in the kind of money Colorado has seen in the last year - $44 million in marijuana taxes last year, and $73.5 million so far in 2015, on pace to reach $125 million for the year. 
At Portland's Shango Premium Cannabis, co-founder Shane McKee says the first sale to an excited customer came a minute after midnight.






Customers lined up outside Oregon stores before they opened at midnight to buy legal recreational marijuana






Customers inside Shango Cannabis shop sampling edible marijuana and smelling herbs that are now legal






Shane Klum smells a sample at Shango Cannabis shop on first day of legal recreational marijuana sales







Copy link to paste in your message
The state no doubt hopes the drug can bring in the kind of money Colorado has seen in the last year - $44 million in marijuana taxes last year, and $73.5 million so far in 2015, on pace to reach $125 million for the year






Cannabis is on display at Shango Premium Cannabis, in Portland, Oregon, on Wednesday
Store owners say they're hopeful they can avoid the shortages and price spikes that followed the start of legal sales last year in Washington and Colorado, the only other states where the drug can now be sold for recreational use. Alaska could begin retail sales next year.
Many stores in Oregon were trying to lure customers with extended hours, food giveaways and discounted marijuana.
Shoppers have one more incentive to buy early and often: Under Oregon law, pot purchases will be tax-free until January — a savings of up to 20 percent.

*Share this article*
Share
One store was offering a goody bag with T-shirts, but no free marijuana. Another will have a live band and 10 percent discounts. 
The marijuana review site Leafly will set up with food trucks at a handful of stores, giving away free meals to anyone who promotes the service on social media.
Several stores have erected billboards in Portland. A shop in Merlin is advertising on the radio.
'I'm just trying to basically stock up for maybe four or five times what the normal volume would be,' said Chris Byers, owner of River City Dispensary in the southern Oregon town of Merlin.
Customers can buy as much as seven grams at a time of dried marijuana flower and leaf — the part that's generally smoked — plus plants and seeds. 






Juliano Hamana, 24, samples the aroma of one of the offerings
For the next year or so, marijuana infused candy, cookies, oils and lotions will be available only to people with medical marijuana cards as the state works on retail regulations involving those products.
Oregon has a robust supply system for marijuana that has supported medical marijuana users and the black market. 
Companies have invested in massive warehouses in Portland to grow the drug indoors, and southern Oregon has some of the nation's best conditions for outdoor cultivation of marijuana.
Growers don't face strict regulations yet, so the supply can more easily flow into retail stores than it did in Washington and Colorado.
Still, there's concern. Summer has historically been a time of marijuana shortages in Oregon, and most of the outdoor crop isn't ready to harvest. Indoor growers have had minimal time to ramp up production, since lawmakers only approved the October 1 start date three months ago.






Oregon's first day of legal pot: At Portland's Shango Premium Cannabis, co-founder Shane McKee says the first sale to an excited customer came a minute after midnight when recreational marijuana became legal






Store owners say they're hopeful they can avoid the shortages and price spikes that followed the start of legal sales last year in Washington and Colorado. The drug will be tax-free until January to give sales a boost
'We have kind of a seasonal growing market here in Oregon,' said Jeremy Pratt, owner of Nectar Cannabis, which has four stores in Portland. 'We have lots of product in the fall, and then it kind of gets tight this time of year anyway.'
Green Oasis, which has two locations in Portland and more on the way, has prepared by trying to cultivate strong relationships with growers. 
On Thursday evening, it will entice customers with a band playing outdoors. People who spend at least $40 on Thursday will get a 10 percent discount, co-owner Matthew Schwimmer said.
'We don't know of anyone else doing a band, and we thought it was a good idea to give back to the community,' Schwimmer said.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I was feeding at like 1.6ec from week 2/3 to week 7/8 of flower so a good feeder. About a 2x stretch, and I think I pulled like 4 or 5oz off her in a 5g pot. Super hard/dense nugs, good frost, decent smoke, but I really liked the qwiso off it. Concentrated it was a very uppity fun high. I could clean the whole house after a dab. What I have left has been in the jar since around January I think, and has a sweet muffin type smell, and smokes excellent in a J.


Thank you bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> it appears that the mj business is alive and happy in Oregon.....
> 
> *First day of legal marijuana in Oregon*


That is so cool.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> it appears that the mj business is alive and happy in Oregon.....
> 
> *First day of legal marijuana in Oregon: Shops lure recreational pot smokers with free food, extended hours and discounted drugs*
> 
> ...


They were lined up down the road at every dispensery i passed today!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2015)

did you notice that they we're in need of growers?


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 1, 2015)

Done trimming for today, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> did you notice that they we're in need of growers?
> 
> 
> cof


I hope they run out of weed so i can get a good price for mine


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

Rain is forecast for Sunday. My drying room is already full. What do I do!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 1, 2015)

Fill up drying room more!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Rain is forecast for Sunday. My drying room is already full. What do I do!!!


Look for another room to fill i guess.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 1, 2015)

What up yall.. cant keep a good dog down. Hope yall are well. 1BMM


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2015)

1badmasonman said:


> What up yall.. cant keep a good dog down. Hope yall are well. 1BMM


How are you doing?
It's been awhile since you've been around......did you get your problem straightened out?


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

1badmasonman said:


> What up yall.. cant keep a good dog down. Hope yall are well. 1BMM


Good to see you bru. Hope all is going well.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2015)

What's up mason man!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Rain is forecast for Sunday. My drying room is already full. What do I do!!!


Buy wellies......its not going to be acid rain is it? Stop fretting so much about a wee bit of rain....its been pissing down here all summer lol.

EDIT: And if there is heavy rain, cover them in tapaulin, or get a fan on them the next day to blow dry them....ladies love a good blow drying session lmfao.

My mates a hairdresser, eh hem, Sylist, lol...him and his colleagues ran a Blow Dry Bar on a Friday night at their shop. Come in, have a drink and get your hair done for going out type thing. I just couldnt help myself but think of it as a Blow Job Bar....needless to say he never giggled once when I said it.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 2, 2015)

Hopefully get 3x3 up to day will get pics later when I try to cuts in bigger pot and the root to hang out bottom in stream


----------



## budolskie (Oct 2, 2015)

Plemon clone from Flowering plant 

 

Any idea what's up with leaf my bibles lent out and dont think he's bringing it back in hurry haha


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2015)

Screwed up, literally. Poor thing has no sense of direction.
I had a late in life cut of BMS that grew some messed up leaves and never more than 3
blades, mostly single blades. It might straighten out or it's just a freak but it's only one
I wouldn't worry. Interesting though.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Plemon clone from Flowering plant View attachment 3512414
> 
> View attachment 3512415
> 
> Any idea what's up with leaf my bibles lent out and dont think he's bringing it back in hurry haha


Seen it plenty on revegs. They grow out of them ime.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2015)

BMM what up dude!


Hey mo, don't you have a spare bedroom or two at this point? Ha!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> did you notice that they we're in need of growers?
> 
> 
> cof


Didn't notice that... Count me in.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 2, 2015)

41 today! Take care six!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 41 today! Take care six!


happy birthday SG...enjoy the day...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 41 today! Take care six!


Happy Birthday.............it must be a good month for birthdays, my mother and brother have one coming up shortly.


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 2, 2015)

@SomeGuy happy birthday fam hope you have a great day.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 2, 2015)

happy birthday someguy dont smoke to much haha


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Youngguy Happy Birthday. 
No matter how old you are SG, I'll always think you are cool for naming your kid after me hehe

Oh. Will be sorting that thing out for Jiggle this weekend. Drinking beer and getting fukked up in your honour tonight (wife's painting the new nest for no2) lol.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2015)

happy birthday! hope the day goes your way!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks d. Congrats on the next arrival! No worries on anything on my end. .


I'm on my dregs at this point cuz no harvest for months and heavy resistance to purchasing... Yet more....Lol. I'm on the way though. Have a bunch flowering so should be a great holiday season. 

Fireballs purple, animal cookies, and 9lb hammer are outside and setting. Too bad it had to be so late I. The season. Next year will kick ass. Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2015)

another good reason to be a daily smoker......
Smoking cannabis daily 'IS safe when treating chronic pain - but only if you're an experienced user', study finds

NEW Canadian scientists found no evidence of harmful effects of using cannabis on cognitive function or blood tests, and saw improvement in pain level. They did not increase risk of headache and nausea.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2015)

@SomeGuy, Happy birthday kid hope it's the best.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 2, 2015)

25 days of flower


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> 41 today! Take care six!


Happy birthday!


Smoked my first legal weed in the us today!
 
Sfv Og


----------



## budolskie (Oct 2, 2015)

Setting the nft up today lads
Ec 1.6
Ph 6.0
Temp of res 20c with lights off.....
Any objections before I put the 4 cuts in.....

I'm In all day for the footy so can watch it


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2015)

No objections, please proceed, lol......

Good luck to Scotland today, should be interesting in my house, Scotland vs South Africa in the Rugby World Cup. (Scotland top of the league, get yer head round that folks!!!).It's the only time my wife doesn't support Scotland, the Saffer that she is!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd drop the ph down to 5.5-5.8, and water temps shouldn't really get above 20c with lights on. I never really measured EC, always went on ppm,,, lower ppm on younger plants and gradually rais as they get bigger to be safe.
All should work out fine though.





Happy bday SG!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd drop the ph like whodat said. It will rise over time, or at least it did in my experience. So I would usually adjust it to like 5.2 or something as it knew it would climb over the next couple days.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2015)

cheers lads il sort that out, so 5.2 and if i should work in ppm please put me a starting ppm as my meter measures both, its been held off till tomorrow now as im out at 5 and unsure to leave them alone for few hours, but got my light on for the night il measure res temp in few hours and in morning


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2015)

I think for starters I would be at 400-500 ppms? I didn't measure them that much to be honest. Also it gets super confusing because there's all kinds of conversions for ppm. You should be fine with anything below 700 and above 400. Second opinions welcome.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Smoked my first legal weed in the us today!


I remember my first legal purchase with a medical card after living in an illegal state almost all my life and having been arrested on multiple felony charges just for marijuana before in the past. I'm not one to purchase from a dispensary really but I had to experience it at least once. I just remember them printing out my label and my receipt and was thinking to myself, "Is this even real? I just walked into a store and bought some nugs and hash." I sneakily walked out and quickly hopped in my car expecting to get swooped up by narcs on the way out, but nobody was even paying the slightest attention


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 3, 2015)

Loading up the flower room... Looks like I get to buy another light soon


----------



## Figgy (Oct 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I think for starters I would be at 400-500 ppms? I didn't measure them that much to be honest. Also it gets super confusing because there's all kinds of conversions for ppm. You should be fine with anything below 700 and above 400. Second opinions welcome.


I second the super confusing with different conversions part. EC is the way to go, but then you need to find your particular conversion table from ppm to EC.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2015)

For new starts I'd go with 1/4 strength reccomended dosage on the nutes and see what that reads.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Loading up the flower room... Looks like I get to buy another light soon
> View attachment 3513160


God damn, jungle much?


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 3, 2015)

So thank-you everyone for the advice. I freed up some room in the tent and this is what we are looking like.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2015)

So my res with tap water is ph 8.1, ec 0.3 ppm 100-200 
took the heater out res and will check the temp in morning after its sat all night, the water was 15c when i filled up out cold tap


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 3, 2015)

I am decent I have been working on breeding myself as well as still care giving for my mother. Things in my garden have been absolute shit lately since I tried a new soil recipe. Glad to see alot of the same faces are here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

Hotsause said:


> I am decent I have been working on breeding myself as well as still care giving for my mother. Things in my garden have been absolute shit lately since I tried a new soil recipe. Glad to see alot of the same faces are here.


I've been having problems ever since I switch to hp promix. Going back to ultimate this week. 

Trying an organic mix.

3 gallon promix 
+30% perlite
+10% EWC
+1 cup garden tone
+6 tbsp azomite


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> God damn, jungle much?






You got it brother


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 3, 2015)

to 600 crew


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

Only three things I need - Money, Safe Sex, and a Whole Lotta Weed!!!

Yes!


----------



## paulmedical (Oct 3, 2015)

do you grow rare dankness, do you have issues with stretch yourself too?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

It's pea soup weather here this morning.....happy Sunday 600.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

DST said:


> It's pea soup weather here this morning.....happy Sunday 600.
> View attachment 3513699


Damn that is some fog there. Hope the plemon takes it well.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 4, 2015)

DST said:


> It's pea soup weather here this morning.....happy Sunday 600.
> View attachment 3513699


Lol where you from washington... looks like where im from


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 4, 2015)

I am looking to make a seed order in the very near future and in particular I would like to get a good afghan/ hindu kush/mazar-sharif for hash making. Does club 600 have any suggestions on any legit seed breeders who would carry legit indica landraces on herbies or anything close?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2015)

you might check out Breeders Boutique......several of top quality strains were created by Club 600 members

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol where you from washington... looks like where im from


Amsterdam


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Amsterdam


wicked!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

It cleared up after midday thankfully. Plemon leaves had puddles in them ffs. My wife being quite blunt about everything just now as she rightly can be at 32 weeks pregs..
"Well, you'll justneed to put it in the greenhouse at night. It stinks that plant!". Lmfao....and she's right god dammit. It's just a mission squeezing the thing in the entrance


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> I am looking to make a seed order in the very near future and in particular I would like to get a good afghan/ hindu kush/mazar-sharif for hash making. Does club 600 have any suggestions on any legit seed breeders who would carry legit indica landraces on herbies or anything close?


Fireballs is a straight hash machine dream. Just saying likes


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2015)

Good afternoon gentile people, just got the RD and last 2 WI cut down and hanging.
SW and BMS to go in a week or so.



Iriemedicine said:


> I am looking to make a seed order in the very near future and in particular I would like to get a good afghan/ hindu kush/mazar-sharif for hash making. Does club 600 have any suggestions on any legit seed breeders who would carry legit indica landraces on herbies or anything close?


California Hash Plant doesn't take a backseat either, or the White Indica I just grew 
show's great promise from the scissor hash I smoked, yummy!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2015)

By the way both of those are available @Herbies Seeds.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2015)

Plemon from a friend
 

Got my self a couple of ice packs and it has dropped my nft res to 20 from 23 when lights on......

Also a new air pump quiet an powerful and can have 2 air stones on it... more air the better right?

Also gona place a sheet of black and white to the frame my tubes are on, to reflect the light a heat back up and small fan underneath the black and white blowing cool air round res.......

I'm going to flower my 8x4 the day and get my plants in the tubes 
Xmas Is nearly here


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 5, 2015)

few more pics 1 day off a month in flower


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2015)

So I set my res ph 5.3 
Here the ec

Here's Temps with ice pack in 

Will be putting them in tubes, in an hour or so


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2015)

My question was should I raise ec a little as that was just over 1/4 strength ie 60ml to 30ltrs when states 7ml a liter


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2015)

Well the babies are in fingers crossed I get a harvest....
I need a few more ice packs as Temps already back to 21.3 
 


So should I hand water my pebbles as i see them drying till roots get bigger? 

There Is still a couple roots from each plant hanging in stream in tube


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2015)

you shouldn't need to hand water, but go ahead if you feel like it.

the air pump will heat the water too. So there is a balance of too much air vs too much heat.

try to get some panda film, white side up covering the rez top, so the light doesnt heat the lid.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2015)

haha just reread. You siad you'll do that already.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes il b doing that today m8 I added an isolating fan to bottom aswell


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2015)

I think I am going to give up on my aeroprop. 
1 it's quite big.
2 it's quite noisy
3 it's seems to attract gnats flying above it...like Pigpen from Snoopy.
4 did I mention it vibrates.....
5 me and it never got off to a good start
6 did I mention it keeps clones alive for a month then kills them?
7 I could say something about the neoprene not withstanding boiling water but we know how upset that got some folks before.......
So into room 101 it goes me thinks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 5, 2015)

Rifle aiming with Google Glass........

http://imgur.com/gallery/hYcj6B6


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 5, 2015)

My bb crosses


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> My bb crossesView attachment 3514597View attachment 3514598 View attachment 3514601 View attachment 3514598 View attachment 3514601


Those are some crazy looking plants the the dog x dippsy?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2015)

Fuck two more weeks of having to get up and go to the shop then it will be time to start trimming!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Those are some crazy looking plants the the dog x dippsy?


Yeah. I lst them and ran them on a t5. Now under a 600hps


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 5, 2015)

Wife says they stink


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Wife says they stink


that'll be the dipsy


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2015)

budolskie said:


> My question was should I raise ec a little as that was just over 1/4 strength ie 60ml to 30ltrs when states 7ml a liter


see how they do with that, if they look hungry give them more.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2015)

There still standing like hopefully they are tomorrow as the cubes dry at top il will water to damping them


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> My bb crossesView attachment 3514597View attachment 3514598 View attachment 3514601 View attachment 3514598 View attachment 3514601


Holy tight growth batman!

Did you Reveg those after a crop or just some real tight nodes on them? What did you cross?


----------



## Figgy (Oct 5, 2015)

Quick shot of the tent. Dog on left, and Lambsbread on right. Front left Dog is turning out to be a bush!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 5, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Quick shot of the tent. Dog on left, and Lambsbread on right. Front left Dog is turning out to be a bush!
> View attachment 3514999





My one dog fem seed that survived is super bushy and compacted. 

Indica no doubt, don't see a lot of stretchy branching like a kush on mine


----------



## Figgy (Oct 5, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> My one dog fem seed that survived is super bushy and compacted.
> 
> Indica no doubt, don't see a lot of stretchy branching like a kush on mine


The one in the left rear is going to be a lanky bitch. She's already trying to pull ahead. I've been pinching both, but the back one gets extra. I'm still unsure if the front will get the 3x stretch I got off my last run of Dog. I'm hoping for the squat plant, but will be happy either way. Knockout smoke.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 5, 2015)

I love what I can do with a 600w.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 5, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> I love what I can do with a 600w.
> View attachment 3515071


Imagine the gpw you could get off COBs compared to your HPSs. 

Sorry I had to haha


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 5, 2015)

25 days old in used soil 18/6. Hoping they make good moms lol but looking good


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 5, 2015)

Man fairy, dropped off some seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> I love what I can do with a 600w.
> View attachment 3515071


Clean setup.


AllDayToker said:


> Imagine the gpw you could get off COBs compared to your HPSs.
> 
> Sorry I had to haha


I will be building some after I move. I want to get about 2k going and see how they do side by side with a hid garden. I think the white light cobs are going to be the future of growing indoors.

We went and met the realtor this weekend and looked at some places. We found one we like but it needs a ton of work. Cool thing is where a shop would go is a separate lot so that means I can legally run a garden on both lots. 
 This is where the greenhouse would go

A cool rock face on the land


Some georgeous Oregon country


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2015)

Reminds me of my old neighborhood. Good house hunting bro. You guys deserve something perfect.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2015)

How the plants looking @budolskie?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2015)

Front left

Back left

Back right

Front right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Front leftView attachment 3515238
> 
> Back leftView attachment 3515239
> 
> ...


They look happy in there new home


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes I was happy this morning to see them Still standing, I just have to keep adding ice packs to res and a.frozen 2ltr of pop that seems to work better I just need a couple more


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Yes I was happy this morning to see them Still standing, I just have to keep adding ice packs to res and a.frozen 2ltr of pop that seems to work better I just need a couple more


a chiller would not be hard to make. i have seen some made with a radiator and a fan.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Front leftView attachment 3515238
> 
> Back leftView attachment 3515239
> 
> ...


Looking good there bru.

Dr. What sort of prices do you pay to rent something like that or you looking to buy?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> a chiller would not be hard to make. i have seen some made with a radiator and a fan.



Is It big, I have seen some made with dehumidifier and the looked canny big


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Looking good there bru.
> 
> Dr. What sort of prices do you pay to rent something like that or you looking to buy?


We are looking to buy. We are so fing done with landlords. that place has been vandalized and had the copper wire pulled out of the walls. It will need new well pump, new wiring, sheetrock redone after i will have to take what is not broke down to fix the electrical. Needs some new windows, exterior doors , have to check the plumbing, roof, and the deck needs redone. It is 2.7 acres a 2 acre and a .7 acre lot and the land will have to be terraced to be usable. Thing is i can do it all so it is doable for us. Bank will not loan on it so it would be an owner carry. They want $119,000 for it to be owner carried, but i would not give them over 80k for it. It is out there to start with and fucked up so i think they will jump at it. We are also looking at some large 150+ acre tracks in the same area for 1k an acre.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Is It big, I have seen some made with dehumidifier and the looked canny big


I guess you can use like a lawn tractor radiator and keep the size down.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2015)

I will look into that as there is is petrol mower In the shed doing nothing


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice man but they want alot! Sure is a fixer upper


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> I will look into that as there is is petrol mower In the shed doing nothing


I would not use a used one if i could help it. Would try to find a new copper core one.


----------



## CwHall (Oct 6, 2015)

Good Morning!!! shots of my Phantom Cookies


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

Evening...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2015)

....it all depends upon your perspective.......it's time for another bowl.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Oct 6, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2015)

Good night!


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Brunch..


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2015)

Watering time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2015)

Nap


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 6, 2015)

Load the mobius stereo matrix, time to blast off!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are looking to buy. We are so fing done with landlords. that place has been vandalized and had the copper wire pulled out of the walls. It will need new well pump, new wiring, sheetrock redone after i will have to take what is not broke down to fix the electrical. Needs some new windows, exterior doors , have to check the plumbing, roof, and the deck needs redone. It is 2.7 acres a 2 acre and a .7 acre lot and the land will have to be terraced to be usable. Thing is i can do it all so it is doable for us. Bank will not loan on it so it would be an owner carry. They want $119,000 for it to be owner carried, but i would not give them over 80k for it. It is out there to start with and fucked up so i think they will jump at it. We are also looking at some large 150+ acre tracks in the same area for 1k an acre.


Try to price out all the fixes. would you be able to do them for 40k? 

Hire an inspector (150-300$) and have him give you his opinion.

That house sounds like it needs to be completely redone... might be a money pit.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a plant with balls all over the place, and it's only been in veg. Is that normal? Is that good?

EDIT: It's a seed that was put in a jiffy pellet 7 weeks ago.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I have a plant with balls all over the place, and it's only been in veg. Is that normal? Is that good?
> 
> EDIT: It's a seed that was put in a jiffy pellet 7 weeks ago.


If it is a reg seed, it is male and that sounds normal. 

They will put bundles of ball sacs at every internode once they reach maturity.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2015)

I was more curious at the timing. I have a lot of seeds going and nothing else is showing sex girl or boy.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

I see you looking..


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

@curious old fart it's always time for another bowl bru.

Sounds interesting jig. Loads of prepubescent sacks....just doesn't sound right that....

Holy edit shit my keyboard keeps doing wabblers. That along with the camera screen being cracked doesn't boad well. ..


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2015)

Pictures!

German Beer, Australian Hardrock! AC DC Beer ???????


A shop near by. Food, Leather, Grapes... what else do you need? lol


Balls on a young Plemon



The top of a deep blue yin


And an absolute freak of a plant. I don't think it's going to snap out of it.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2015)

As much as I appreciate mj and all of it's uses, it's not for everyone........

*Man calls 911 after getting 'too high' only for cops to find him curled up in a fetal position surrounded by 'a plethora of snacks'*

*Man called 911 after getting 'too high' and saying he couldn't feel his hands*
*The 22-year-old found curled up in fetal position in his bedroom, police say*
*Surrounded by 'a plethora of snacks' including Doritos and Chips Ahoy*
*He gave cops the keys to his car where officers found a jar of marijuana*
By Chris Pleasance For Dailymail.com
Published: 15:41 EST, 6 October 2015 | Updated: 16:00 EST, 6 October 2015



A 22-year-old man called police after getting 'too high' on cannabis only for officers to discover him curled up in a fetal position surrounded by 'a plethora of snacks'.
The man, from Autintown, Ohio, who police have not named, called 911 on Friday to tell officers he had smoked too much marijuana while sitting in his car and needed help.
Police then went to his grandfather's address where they found him curled up and moaning on the floor of his bedroom, complaining that he couldn't feel his hands.






A 22-year-old man was arrested in Ohio after calling police to say he was 'too high' after smoking marijuana in his car, and was found curled up in a fetal position while groaning (file image)
According to the police report, the man was 'surrounded' by Doritos, Pepperidge Farm Goldfish, and Chips Ahoy cookies when he was discovered at around 5.22pm.
The police report says: 'Upon arrival this officer was advised by [the suspect's] grandfather that [the suspect] was upstairs.

'As this officer walked up the staircase [the suspect] could be heard groaning from a room at the end of the hall.
'This officer walked into the doorway and observed [the suspect] laying 
The police report says the man told officers there was still cannabis inside his car in the center console armrest, and handed them the key to go and get it.






The police report says the man, who they haven't named, was 'surrounded by a plethora of snacks' including Pepperidge Farm Goldfish, Doritos and Chips Ahoy cookies






Police say that the suspect handed them his car keys and told them to take the evidence they found inside, which included a jar of marijuana and two partially smoked spliffs (file image)
Inside the vehicle, they found a glass jar of marijuana, two partially smoked spliffs, a blue glass pipe with marijuana residue on it and two packs of rolling papers.
Cops said they offered medical assistance to the man , which he turned down, before taking him to the police station where he tested positive for THC.
The suspect has now been charged with possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia, and will be due in court on a later date.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2015)

why sweat when you can accomplish the same thing from the comfort of your recliner.......

Runner's high triggers the same part of the brain as MARIJUANA: Study finds exercise activates our cannabinoid receptors 

A study, led by Oxford University, found that mice who had their cannabinoid receptors blocked were unable to experience 'runner's high' after exercising.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Oct 6, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Pictures!
> 
> German Beer, Australian Hardrock! AC DC Beer ???????
> View attachment 3515660
> ...


The last one looks fine. And while I'm at it.....about a pound.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Try to price out all the fixes. would you be able to do them for 40k?
> 
> Hire an inspector (150-300$) and have him give you his opinion.
> 
> That house sounds like it needs to be completely redone... might be a money pit.


Thanks pie. I have been in this business for a long time and can build any plans, drawings, or picture out of a magazine i have been a start to finish remodel conrtactor, crew foreman, and start to finish cabinet maker. The land has a value of 50 - 70 k in that area alone. Plus has well dug and power on the site as soon i i wired in a temp pole. Those two are super hard to find around there. On top of it all they will owener carry and we will not show a " job " so bank will not loan to us.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 6, 2015)

My young B.B plants, just watered


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2015)

From a few days ago, moving right along.
Got more time to go but the weather is holding out great so I'm not too worried, usually we'd have rain by now. 

  


Gonna go visit a garden tomorrow, hopefully have some nice bud shots to share.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> From a few days ago, moving right along.
> Got more time to go but the weather is holding out great so I'm not too worried, usually we'd have rain by now.
> 
> View attachment 3515990 View attachment 3515991 View attachment 3515992
> ...


Looking great bro!


The scog is looking great and should make for a nice chop and run crop


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2015)

That's it, I'm buying a lightrail tonight..Always wanted one, just err forgot!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

@Mohican the past two days i have had some free time in the shop waiting on them to go get shit i needed to work. Anywsy i will have a few trays at the bbq and you get first pick. As far as i know you and @genuity have had a request in the longest.
First two i have ruffed in
 
On a sad note i have taken the octagon down. We are starting to get all but the necessities packed and moved to storage so next month we will just have to grab the last of the weed and jam out.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 7, 2015)

Well checked my tank this morning and ppm was flashing on 300-400 so it rising a little can see see roots growing a more coming out net pots.

Just when I covered with the white plastic I made my manifold leak I've change all the pipe and still seem to leak, 
It is a 8 way so I think pressure could build up
 
 


I going to get a 4 way manifold if I can


----------



## budolskie (Oct 7, 2015)

Also my tips look like there yellowing or burning


----------



## budolskie (Oct 7, 2015)

Snapped a fitting now trying to fix the leak, I have seem to fix it for now with a screw, I'm off for a 4 way manifold


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 7, 2015)

Something interesting I read this morning.

http://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2015-10-07-the-cannabis-chronicles-a-truthful-account-of-the-most-evil-plant-ever#.VhUKo58o7qA


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2015)

budolskie, is that a repair or a commentary on the project? lol

Done cutting now waiting for the last plants to dry.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 7, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well checked my tank this morning and ppm was flashing on 300-400 so it rising a little can see see roots growing a more coming out net pots.
> 
> Just when I covered with the white plastic I made my manifold leak I've change all the pipe and still seem to leak,
> It is a 8 way so I think pressure could build up
> ...


That's a beauty of a set up.
I'm a bit jealous! Lol

Peace


----------



## Figgy (Oct 8, 2015)

Bumping the thread with a flower starter pic . Day 1.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 9, 2015)

4th day in the tubes 

 


Should I raise ppm a little when I change tank as they aren't drinking enough yet to fill up with a stronger mix


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like we'll be hitting 0 degrees next week. Probably time to get chopping the outdoor.....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 9, 2015)

We had a light frost a few nights ago. 
I'm not looking forward to winter.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2015)

Can't remember what's what, it's all weed though


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 4th day in the tubes View attachment 3517532
> 
> View attachment 3517533
> 
> ...



I dot see why you can't just add some nutes to your res as is. Looking good there  just don't get too excited and fry those lil babies.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Can't remember what's what, it's all weed though
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517618 View attachment 3517619 View attachment 3517620 View attachment 3517621 View attachment 3517622 View attachment 3517623 View attachment 3517624 View attachment 3517625 View attachment 3517626 View attachment 3517627


Nice! You got the touch man


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice! You got the touch man


Thanks but I didn't grow those, from a garden I checked out the other day. All from seed, organic and what not.


----------



## CwHall (Oct 9, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Can't remember what's what, it's all weed though
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517618 View attachment 3517619 View attachment 3517620 View attachment 3517621 View attachment 3517622 View attachment 3517623 View attachment 3517624 View attachment 3517625 View attachment 3517626 View attachment 3517627


That is awesome


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2015)

Erm. I concur that's definitely weed whody 
Not quite up to that standard but here mine....chopped most of it today.


----------



## CwHall (Oct 9, 2015)

A lil Jack Frost this morning


----------



## CwHall (Oct 9, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Bumping the thread with a flower starter pic . Day 1.
> View attachment 3517406



What strain(s) are those ? Looking nice


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2015)

DST said:


> View attachment 3517644 View attachment 3517643
> Erm. I concur that's definitely weed whody
> Not quite up to that standard but here mine....chopped most of it today.


That was the outdoor plemon btw


----------



## budolskie (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah whodat I have hoyed 30ml Veg into res taking ppm to the steady 400 after adding thos extra nutes it took my ph from 6.1 to 5.7


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2015)

You know about reading the PPM's to see if they want more food? If the PPM's are climbing, they need more water, if the PPM's are dropping, they are hungry and could use a bit more nutes. If it stays around the same.... perfect.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 9, 2015)

CwHall said:


> What strain(s) are those ? Looking nice


Left is fem Dog from Breeders Boutique, and right is Lambsbread that was dropped off by a fairy. They're going to be 4ft trees after the stretch. They were 17-20", so I'll be having some fun in a few weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2015)

nice looking nugs lads. Indoor & outdoor! Cant wait to have something to show off myself.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2015)

killing it Dr. That the blue dream? Looks very satty


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yea that is the cherry pie on top and blue dream on the bottom


----------



## budolskie (Oct 9, 2015)

Cheers jig, it has been flashing between 300-400 since I made the first mix and looked a bit yellow so raise to a steady 400 

To much to little?


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 9, 2015)

Day 1 of flower.
Pheno hunting this run. Popped 30 seeds, culled down to 7 ladies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2015)

Look at my video!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Look at my video!


First "real" plant I ever grew was in a phototron! I was 19 so that was ohhhh 24 years ago


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2015)

Going 12/12 with 12 under 12 hundred.  this was last weekend. SRSOG#2 baby


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is the cherry pie on top and blue dream on the bottom


Is that blue dream from me indirectly? Looks very familiar to the cut I have. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

No it is not unfortunately
I never got a cut of that or the 98bubba back from my moms after i moved. I got that one from gardenboss and it is ok. It will be a great yield of good bud but it is not that santa cruz cut.


----------



## chained (Oct 9, 2015)

600w was the correct choice


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2015)

Here's the bairn that looks a bit yellow, pic before lights on.......

Res change every week?


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Look at my video!


That did make me giggle....OMG it's scientific lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Here's the bairn that looks a bit yellow, pic before lights on.......
> 
> Res change every week?
> View attachment 3518263


Maybe on the smaller plants, but with the right size main res in relation to plant consumption, just toppin off will equate to an entire res change a week. I've gone entire flower cycles without res changes, no problems. It's doable even though nute companies say not to,,, I wonder why.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2015)

You can change the rez every week if you feel like it bud. I used to never 'change' out the rez after my first grow or two, just kept adding water and nutes to what was there. But for the first time around I guess it's a good idea. Might stretch it to 10 days or 2 weeks to change it all out though.

Are the others green? Might bump up the nutes a bit more, if they start to show burn on the edges of the leaves, just add more water.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2015)

Great minds....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes the others are greener but still light green a see how the go with me getting the ppm to stay on 400,


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 10, 2015)

600 watt magnum xxl with canna coco with coco nutes. Flowering day 16-17 I think


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 10, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Yes the others are greener but still light green a see how the go with me getting the ppm to stay on 400,
> 
> View attachment 3518289


Are they in veg or flower?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2015)

Could it be your hood edge lines up with that plant? Could be light toxity.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2015)

No they right under the hood flaming pie and sky rocket they been in since Monday veg,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

Good Morning 600!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2015)

Tasty looking buds Doc


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Good morning - started with a cup of joe and jesus 
Only 101 degrees today. Love that nippy fall air 













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good Morning 600!
> View attachment 3518440 View attachment 3518441 View attachment 3518442


Damn Doc, the frost is on in OR.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Good morning - started with a cup of joe and jesus
> Only 101 degrees today. Love that nippy fall air
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful grow Mo, those plants on the bottom are some fatties.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

First time i have had to staple the ends all the way up


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Great pic Doc!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> First time i have had to staple the ends all the way up
> View attachment 3518744


Watch for condensation doc. It will ruin buds fast. Open it up and use fans in the morning. I know u probably know but I just cant help it. I'm type a. Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Great pic Doc!


Omg yes it is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Watch for condensation doc. It will ruin buds fast. Open it up and use fans in the morning. I know u probably know but I just cant help it. I'm type a. Lol


I have to tarp it every night so i have two dehumidifiers, two 6 in fans, wall mount fans and box fans running in there


----------



## heyguys (Oct 10, 2015)

Here is my current round of seedlings. All 501st OG from rare dankness. Day 26 veg in the pic, running nectar for the gods in a custom soil mix. Should be able to flip in a week or so. Just transplanted 4 days ago so I'm letting them get some nice roots then it's on.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2015)

heyguys said:


> Here is my current round of seedlings. All 501st OG from rare dankness. Day 26 veg in the pic, running nectar for the gods in a custom soil mix. Should be able to flip in a week or so. Just transplanted 4 days ago so I'm letting them get some nice roots then it's on.


Good looking grow,501st og is some good smoke, found a nice plant when I ran it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2015)

Yep yep looking great yall 

Here's some purple platinum-


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2015)

Magnesium defiency?
 


I have changed tank today instead of tomorrow so I could add my calcium & magnesium 

New tank 20ltrs 
60ml grow 10ml Cal mag....

400ppm 5.0 ph


----------



## supchaka (Oct 11, 2015)

Cloning day! I was gonna wait another week but moms just getting outta hand for my space. 

Any guesses on how many cuts she gives up? I'm taking anything viable.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 11, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Yep yep looking great yall
> 
> Here's some purple platinum-
> View attachment 3518814


What a beautiful plant


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 11, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Cloning day! I was gonna wait another week but moms just getting outta hand for my space.
> 
> Any guesses on how many cuts she gives up? I'm taking anything viable. View attachment 3519141


I'd guess about 35 cuts from that...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Cloning day! I was gonna wait another week but moms just getting outta hand for my space.
> 
> Any guesses on how many cuts she gives up? I'm taking anything viable. View attachment 3519141


12 healthy cuts......


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> 12 healthy cuts......


That's what I would say too. Don't want to decemate her after all.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Cloning day!
> 
> *I'm taking anything viable*. View attachment 3519141


Well hell, I can look at it and count em. 18-20

what do I win?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'd guess about 35 cuts from that...





BobBitchen said:


> 12 healthy cuts......





SomeGuy said:


> That's what I would say too. Don't want to decemate her after all.





abe supercro said:


> Well hell, I can look at it and count em. 18-20
> 
> what do I win?



Whoa whoa whoa. My estimate of 35 was with decimating the plant and taking anything viable. If I had known we were keeping the momma then I would've toned it down a bit.

I've realized that I only want cuts with at least 5 bladed leaves on them. The 3 bladed leaf cuts aren't as vigorous...


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2015)

Sup Chaka? who won??


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Magnesium defiency?
> View attachment 3519105
> 
> 
> ...


Could well be Mag., watch your ph it may jump up some.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2015)

The srs is growing strong. I have two cuts from Chaka that I just put to flower. I took two from them as soon as he gave them to me. Cloned in 4days in the aerocloner


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2015)

That why I have took to 5.0ph for it rising over the next few days


----------



## supchaka (Oct 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. My estimate of 35 was with decimating the plant and taking anything viable. If I had known we were keeping the momma then I would've toned it down a bit.
> 
> I've realized that I only want cuts with at least 5 bladed leaves on them. The 3 bladed leaf cuts aren't as vigorous...


Decimation was the plan! I ran out of plugs at 46. Good good cuts yeah probably 12. But this bitch will root anything ya cut so I took a lot!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2015)

32 cuts, that's my guess. If it's price of right rules, then I'll say 27.

EDIT: I mean 46


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 11, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Decimation was the plan! I ran out of plugs at 46. Good good cuts yeah probably 12. But this bitch will root anything ya cut so I took a lot!


Anything left.of the mom?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Stem!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 11, 2015)

Plenty of mom left! I should have trimmed her down more but didn't.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow, she still looks sexy!


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 11, 2015)

Been a couple days since I checked in doc check your snail mail 

The veggies all honeybee or fireball besides the super silver haze and Hawaiian candy upfront on yhe left in bigger pots. Took docs great idea & started using the grow bags got 50-2gal bags for about 2$. Also added a 250w metal halide to the veg tent hoping for a little more growth before i start dropping them into 11/13 to flower out. 

The flowering fruits left then right side.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Been a couple days since I checked in doc check your snail mail
> 
> The veggies all honeybee or fireball besides the super silver haze and Hawaiian candy upfront on yhe left in bigger pots. Took docs great idea & started using the grow bags got 50-2gal bags for about 2$. Also added a 250w metal halide to the veg tent hoping for a little more growth before i start dropping them into 11/13 to flower out. View attachment 3519283
> 
> ...


Heck yea that's beautiful frost NYC.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Been a couple days since I checked in doc check your snail mail
> 
> The veggies all honeybee or fireball besides the super silver haze and Hawaiian candy upfront on yhe left in bigger pots. Took docs great idea & started using the grow bags got 50-2gal bags for about 2$. Also added a 250w metal halide to the veg tent hoping for a little more growth before i start dropping them into 11/13 to flower out. View attachment 3519283
> 
> ...


Nice! i am glad the beans did you well


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice! i am glad the beans did you well


Nothing but success minus the last run I did. But I'm gonna account that to my own error. The non frosty honeybee is by far the biggest bulkiest plant I've ever had can't wait to see what the clones do


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 11, 2015)

Watup crew. Plants are taking off. Culling out males for now. Some are showing sex. Will post soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

One is down blue dream is next


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2015)

wow. that is really fucking sweet Dr d81. what is dat one looking right toward me. the long spidery sativa leaves. Absolutely gorgeous! and your buds looks perfect.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow. that is really fucking sweet Dr d81. what is dat one looking right toward me. the long spidery sativa leaves. Absolutely gorgeous! and your buds looks perfect.


That is the blue dream


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2015)

I smoked that before but it that was like 5 years ago. It is really nice. im so jealous . I love harvesting and collecting the trim and drying it out and making hash. Hopefully next year I will be able to do that again. I love hash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I smoked that before but it that was like 5 years ago. It is really nice. im so jealous . I love harvesting and collecting the trim and drying it out and making hash. Hopefully next year I will be able to do that again. I love hash.


I have 2 gallons in bags for hash now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2015)

I would like to get a hold of some of that for my washing machine.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 11, 2015)

4 weeks topped n cloned


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2015)

Well shit has gone down In the cloner last neet, pump lost a bit power and few cut look like the won't live but they do have roots was just a bit dry,

Will they pull round you recon of should I get a fresh 10 In there and scrap them
 


Also the purple lemon getting nice and healthy throwing the 5 bladers out


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 12, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well shit has gone down In the cloner last neet, pump lost a bit power and few cut look like the won't live but they do have roots was just a bit dry,
> 
> Will they pull round you recon of should I get a fresh 10 In there and scrap themView attachment 3519695
> View attachment 3519697
> ...


Give them a day or two if they don't pull through toss em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

any way you can get a dome over the top of them? cake saver thing from the supermarket or something?


----------



## makka (Oct 12, 2015)

ive had clones look like that with roots usually pop back up after a few hours of water and light just switching back to coco my self due to noisy airpumps all the time it sendin me crazy lol always some nice plants in this thread that's y I pop in time to time


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2015)

Iv missted them a few times but been took a back up bunch anyway better safe then sorry, left them in see if the come back... yes domes even have one for yours I forgot to bring


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd fire it on keepo the humidity a bit highe, what happened like, your pump die or something?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2015)

The pressure seemed to have dropped but but good wash hot water and bobs your uncle brand new.....

So now its change water and wash the tube on pump with spinner every week to prevent this


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2015)

They look like clones from my prop Budolskie


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

Does anyone know any other BUTANE FREE way to light up?
I have been using hemp wick for a while. it dose not work as well as a lighter.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone know any other BUTANE FREE way to light up?
> I have been using hemp wick for a while. it dose not work as well as a lighter.
> View attachment 3519887


There are those glass rods you heat up then smash it into the bowl. Have seen them in some marijuana special on TV.

Found a video on YouTube


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

thanks ADT! those are cool. I like the way they incinerate the weed like that.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks ADT! those are cool. I like the way they incinerate the weed like that.


Yeah, after you brought that up I am kind of interested in getting one myself. I completely forgot about them.

Struggling to find an exact name for them, I see some called hot hit wands.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

I found the hot it wands here. So you just heat it up with a lighter till it gets orange and then place it on the herb or hash?
http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/illadelph---hot-hit-wand.cfm#


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I found the hot it wands here. So you just heat it up with a lighter till it gets orange and then place it on the herb or hash?
> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/illadelph---hot-hit-wand.cfm#


Yeah basically. You'll need a torch to get it hot enough. I see they sell bowls as well that fit the wand better


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2015)

I have one and it's in storage......glass will melt.....there's always matches.....and hemp wicks.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2015)

close, but no cigar........

*Energy drink containing CANNABIS hits supermarket shelves - but makers insist it doesn't contain the potent chemical THC *

*Cannabis Energy Drink was stocked by Australian supermarkets last week*
*Three mothers in Western Australia have called for the drink to be banned*
*They claim the drink, which does not contain THC, promotes drug abuse*
*'It seems cannabis is already a cultural norm for some,' one opponent said*
By Liam Quinn For Daily Mail Australia
Published: 10:19 EST, 12 October 2015 | Updated: 10:33 EST, 12 October 2015


Parents have called for a controversial 'marijuana' energy drink to be removed from shelves, claiming it promotes drugs to children.
Cannabis Energy Drink went on sale at some supermarkets in Western Australia last week, and was immediately met with complaints.
The drink contains hemp-extract but no tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) - the substance mostly responsible for the psychological impact of marijuana.






Parents have called for a controversial 'marijuana' energy drink to be removed from shelves, claiming it promotes drugs to children
It is marketed as an alternative to popular energy drinks Red Bull and Rockstar, and the company behind the drink advertises it as 'high quality energy drink with a twist'.
It also includes the tagline, 'one taste and you'll be hooked', in online advertisements, and is produced in Austria.
A number of images posted to the company's website feature sports cars emblazoned with 'Cannabis Energy Drink' decals, scantily-clad women holding cans of the drink and other marketing materials.
Simone Calnon, one of the mother's who complained about the drink when it was stocked at a supermarket near Perth, said the drink will make children think marijuana is 'normal'.






Cannabis Energy Drink, which is sold in a green can, went on sale in some supermarkets near Perth, Western Australia last week






The drink is marketed as an alternative to massively popular energy drinks Red Bull and Rockstar, and the company behind the drink advertises it as 'high quality energy drink with a twist'
'I spoke to one of the workers about it and she giggled and said, 'It's just a drink',' Ms Calnon told the West Australian. 
'It seems that cannabis is already a cultural norm for some.'
Ms Calnon also called on the Western Australia state government to take a stand against the drink, which she said went against current programs designed to keep young people off drugs.






A number of images posted to the company's website feature sports cars emblazoned with 'Cannabis Energy Drink' decals, scantily-clad women holding cans of the drink and other marketing materials






Simone Calnon, one of the mother's who complained about the drink when it was stocked at a supermarket near Perth, said the drink will make children think marijuana is 'normal'
According to the newspaper, the drink's distributor had delivered 40 cartons of the drink in Perth, but has since vowed to recall them after being informed of the complaints.
Outside of Australia, Cannabis Energy Drink is available in New Zealand, the U.S., the United Kingdom, Canada, Mexico, Spain, Germany, Switzerland and a handful of other European countries.
Daily Mail Australia contacted B100 Drinks for comment. 






Ms Calnon also called on the Western Australia state government to take a stand against the drink, which she said went against current programs designed to keep young people off drugs


cof


----------



## Enwhysea (Oct 12, 2015)

@Dr.Amber Trichome I'm not a big glass smoker but when I smoke j'S or the often occasional blunt this is my go to

http://www.elementiumlighter.com/ 

Check them out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome I'm not a big glass smoker but when I smoke j'S or the often occasional blunt this is my go to
> 
> http://www.elementiumlighter.com/
> 
> Check them out


COOL! yeah I checked all the different styles out and each one is different. 
I like the way this one looks. Its small and got a cool design of Stoney the Troll with a bong ... But the coil looks like it could get dirty with herb trapped in it and might be tricky to clean without harming the heating element. its the least inexpensive a 29 bucks.






These are the next price up at about $45.
I don't know about these , I cant see them working for hash at all.


The one I think would work the best for me is the new one they just came out with . Its expensive at $99. but it has a heat BEAM that would be great for reaching down into a glass bowl to light some hash.


I will keep my eyes out for these. Thanks for the insight


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2015)

heres another pic of the durban poison. shes icky sticky now 1 month 4 days 
heres a pic of my outdoor pen im in australia so only just put em in dug 4 big trenches carted all the soil in dunno how much bout 60, 25 litre bags. got 12 clones in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

Aussie outdoor should see some good trees. nice durban btw


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2015)

Magnifying glass!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

lol just cos we're used to seeing whodat and his tree houses haha


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 12, 2015)

Funny, how some one's, outdoor season ends. Someone, else's, begins. Some where around the world.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

indoor season all year round in uk 209


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Magnifying glass!


I love solarizing!
@Dr.Amber Trichome there are ceramic lighters that would reach in to hit hash


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2015)

It's ALWAYS 80f and sunny where I grow! lol.
I do miss outdoor growing but the weather is always good in the grow room.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> indoor season all year round in uk 209


Outdoors, smart ass. Lol


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 12, 2015)

gunna be sending a lot of cheese surprise to northern cali.. any body got some cheese surprise porn? id appreciate it.
(seeds)


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 12, 2015)

moving there in 2 weeks woo!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2015)

Back from the nearly dead 

And roots in the tube


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

alright DST I have a question hopefully I can word it right... if I cross lets say my M1 a bag seed cross with BMF and then cross it with a N1 F2 witch has the same father plant as the M1 would that mean that 75 percent of the genes come from the father plant ? or could it possible end up with none?


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

or anybody! mybad.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> gunna be sending a lot of cheese surprise to northern cali.. any body got some cheese surprise porn? id appreciate it.
> (seeds)


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

nicee.. is that the f2?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> nicee.. is that the f2?


? I dont know it is one that is in papapaynes garden


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

oh sorry im super behind haven't been on the 6 lately.. but haven't been enywhere else either! 600 gang all day lol justplaying..but foreal. 600 love! 
I have the most bad ass collection of males iv eveer had im going to try and revege them.. bad ass to mee anyways.. best male I ever seen to this date though was the extrema male.. most indica plant iv seen to date also.. to bad I wasent smart enough to try and revege it.. but I was smart enough to bang all my bitches with it that year haha.. so gots s few extrema crosses.. but my male line up as of now is... (M1 X bmf f2) very nice looking.. grap god X white funk. and (BLAck rose X (black ROse x BMF).. had had a c-99 X extrema male but it wasn't looking so nice so I just pollinated a bagseed X extrema that's a super nice pheno best iv seen so far of that cross. and then culled the c99 extrema male... probably should kept around but didn't think I was gunna get so many males.. tryeid to get a late harvest and got nothing but males man
but its all good I enjoy making crosses.. im bout to move to cali and im going to be able large scale selective breeding..
so yall gunna see my crosses out theres some day... hope yall support the cause!


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

and ill be able too share a lot more bud and project porn seeing as ill be legal

and ill be able to use my buddys camara


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

cant wait man!! its just gunna be such a weight off my shoulders. I wont be considered a criminal anymore just a farmer business man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3520326


Man that is some pretty looking bud Dr.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2015)

Flip this weekend could I get 10oz dry??
 



Depening everything stays sound


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2015)

I think that's a reasonable expectation. Might want to let them go just a few more days though.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2015)

The weekend i was thinking but could push to monday if needs be


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2015)

I reckon a kilo per plant easy!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3520326


Cracking!!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2015)

DST said:


> I reckon a kilo per plant easy!!!


I wish haha 10 I want to aim for an have for over xmas so I can smoke loads over festive period


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2015)

I just finished with my holiday harvest, giving it a good 2 month cure and.... Happy Holidays!
Good luck budolskie give them as much veg time as you can they look great.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2015)

@jigfresh 

Am I more likely to the chance of root rot in my tubes with the 5cm stream along bottom...

I can pull my little chocks out front to lower steam a couple times a day If that would help reduce it,

Or could pull chocks out altogether a lose the stream as root can touch the bottom but would that slow growth a little


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2015)

@Dr.D81 
nice . I like this ceramic lighter and the video explains and shows how bad butane is for your lungs.



$75.. from Herb Iron, made in the USA
There is also a very very nice vaporizor attatchement for $28





which looks really nice but appears very fragile
if it were thick glass I would get it.



Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2015)

The only thing that will give you root rot is the temps getting to high, or not having any oxygen. I've found that having some water in the tubes is better than just a strait stream along the bottom. It might not look like it is very 'bubbly' but there is dissolved oxygen in that water with the air stones plus the waterfalls.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 13, 2015)

Will be popping cheese surprise f2 , This week. 

Got from the fairy, last week


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 13, 2015)

Also got my air cooled hood hooked up. Been running 400w on my dimmer. Tryed 600 w and cooked my tops. On one plant. 

Will be going 1000w from now on. Air cooled though.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 13, 2015)

does anyone have any spare spores???

The mysterious mushroom that triggers spontaneous orgasms in women: Phallic fungus releases 'hormone-like compounds' to excite with a single sniff

Two mycologists from Hawaii discovered the 'fetid odour' of an unknown species of mushroom (related fungus shown) in the genus Dictyophora can trigger female orgasms.



cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> does anyone have any spare spores???
> 
> The mysterious mushroom that triggers spontaneous orgasms in women: Phallic fungus releases 'hormone-like compounds' to excite with a single sniff
> 
> ...


 I take a dozen.


----------



## heyguys (Oct 13, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Flip this weekend could I get 10oz dry??
> View attachment 3520433
> 
> 
> ...


Close...I'd go a little bigger


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> does anyone have any spare spores???
> 
> The mysterious mushroom that triggers spontaneous orgasms in women: Phallic fungus releases 'hormone-like compounds' to excite with a single sniff
> 
> ...


My wife wants a lb.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2015)

With as busy as I've been lately my lady could use some,,, let me get some sleep lol jkjk here's some plants---


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> With as busy as I've been lately my lady could use some,,, let me get some sleep lol jkjk here's some plants---
> 
> View attachment 3520936 View attachment 3520937 View attachment 3520938


Whodat you sure are doing it right.
Beautiful fat and frosty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well guys i put 14 hours straight today chopping a little of the blue dream and one gg4. I took the sfv sunday so 2.3 of 8 done. Theses are not the largest buds that i have but you get the idea

Blue dream on the left and gg4 on the right


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 14, 2015)

Good job doc! . Get it done and gtf out. Whats your plan? Camper trailer and land or rebuild a house?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2015)

5.9ph an 400ppm this morning, I don't no if it's just me or the magnesium Def leafs are looking healthier now the new tank with cal mag but they are flying now


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well guys i put 14 hours straight today chopping a little of the blue dream and one gg4. I took the sfv sunday so 2.3 of 8 done. Theses are not the largest buds that i have but you get the idea
> 
> Blue dream on the left and gg4 on the right
> View attachment 3520955


SWEET BUDAGE Doc, and those are the lowers!


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks great Doc, good luck with the trimming. Does it look like the Blue Dream is the biggest producer?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2015)

Chakas plant supercharger

Fuck it I had stuff laying around so I whipped up a proof of concept  You guys picking up what I'm putting down!? I don't have any plants to put in it but I got the dirt wet and gonna see how slow it dries. I also think solid plastic buckets would work better than smart pots for this application. The fan is aiming out btw, drawing air down the pot


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2015)

Interested to see how it works out for you Supchaka. I hope the air flow doesn't dry things out too much. Do you think you will use more water in a system like that (.i.e like a hydro system I guess)

Been busy chopping among other quite frankly boring and mundane work shit. Here's a few pics of some ladies currently in flower.

Hotdog


Deep Blue

Dog




Fireballs slowly curing on the stem. 

Goodnight and good day.
DST


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2015)

If it's working right I'd imagine it would use quite a bit more water!


----------



## green217 (Oct 14, 2015)

DST said:


> Interested to see how it works out for you Supchaka. I hope the air flow doesn't dry things out too much. Do you think you will use more water in a system like that (.i.e like a hydro system I guess)
> 
> Been busy chopping among other quite frankly boring and mundane work shit. Here's a few pics of some ladies currently in flower.
> 
> ...


Looking good ! That hot dog is looking hella frosty


----------



## Figgy (Oct 14, 2015)

DST said:


> Interested to see how it works out for you Supchaka. I hope the air flow doesn't dry things out too much. Do you think you will use more water in a system like that (.i.e like a hydro system I guess)
> 
> Been busy chopping among other quite frankly boring and mundane work shit. Here's a few pics of some ladies currently in flower.
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

looking great DST! Is the dog you have picture from seed or clone? Which "version" I mean? Gotta say, after seeing her outdoors...its easy to see outdoors is where she wants to be. Next year I am definitely doing atleast 6 dogs in ground.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

Wet dreams came down today (Dream lotus x Critical Sensi Star bred by @Hemlock)


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

If shes less then 3 pounds I am buying a new scale


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> If shes less then 3 pounds I am buying a new scale


Gorgeous papa.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## whodatnation (Oct 14, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/view/10-pieces-dab-art-will-blow-your-mind


----------



## green217 (Oct 14, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3521613 View attachment 3521614 View attachment 3521615


Nice buds whodat, I've been checking out your threads since I found this site. I gather you used to live in a climate similar to mine, hot/humid. What strains have u found that can hold up best to a hot/humid summer in the South?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2015)

green217 said:


> What strains have u found that can hold up best to a hot/humid summer in the South?


A friend has a DOG that has done well and is on the road to finish.......the biggest problem is deer.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3521613 View attachment 3521614 View attachment 3521615


lush whodat. Nice autumnal colours


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2015)

supchaka said:


> If it's working right I'd imagine it would use quite a bit more water!


Why not just do straight hydro? Just trying to figure out the benefits, not busting balls here.



papapayne said:


> looking great DST! Is the dog you have picture from seed or clone? Which "version" I mean? Gotta say, after seeing her outdoors...its easy to see outdoors is where she wants to be. Next year I am definitely doing atleast 6 dogs in ground.


It's the OG version, lol. The first and only Dog I have ever run from the seeds I started with in 2010. This is a clone though. 

And it sure does like outdoors!!! Just not Dutch outdoors too much lol.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2015)

8x4 10 days since the flip 
 

And nft lights out 
Left

Right


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2015)

green217 said:


> Nice buds whodat, I've been checking out your threads since I found this site. I gather you used to live in a climate similar to mine, hot/humid. What strains have u found that can hold up best to a hot/humid summer in the South?


Nothing with big buds, will mold up for sure. Basically search for mold/mildew resistant genetics. Sorry but I don't know anything in particular. 


budolskie said:


> 8x4 10 days since the flip View attachment 3521663
> View attachment 3521664
> 
> And nft lights out
> ...



Yep those gals are cruising for sure! Your yield is so much dependent on genetics,,, the quality is too. I ran an ak47 cut 12/12 from rooted clone in dwc and she did 8oz alone, the sour D even with decent veg didn't get there.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 8x4 10 days since the flip View attachment 3521663
> View attachment 3521664
> 
> And nft lights out
> ...


Now that I think of it you might consider putting a screen down and do some lst scrogging. With as vigorously as they're growing head space will shrink quickly! Would also fill in that middle space in all the dank light


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 8x4 10 days since the flip View attachment 3521663
> View attachment 3521664
> 
> And nft lights out
> ...


Daaaamn. It's like they doubled in size over the past couple days!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2015)

I was going to say the same thing!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

Budolski it looks like you are going to see some Great things soon!

Feel free to offer me advice ANYTIME.

Respect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

they do look like they've doubled in a day.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 15, 2015)

Put my DOG and Deep Psychosis under the net a few days ago. They are under their new flowering light I just built as well. I will be vegging these to a little long to fill in the net better. Can't wait to start flowering these new strains.

The bigger one is the DOG, she was transplanted in a 10g smart pot before I put her under the net, the smaller is the Deep Psychosis. Put her in a 5g smart pot before placing her under the net.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

It's the OG version, lol. The first and only Dog I have ever run from the seeds I started with in 2010. This is a clone though.

And it sure does like outdoors!!! Just not Dutch outdoors too much lol.[/QUOTE]

Is crazy how different she is indoor vs outdoor. My cut is from clone from your 2010 stock as well, thru Doc from COF I believe. Gonna be doing atleast 3, more likely slotting 6 of them next year outdoors.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll see if I can dig up a pic of her outdoors here.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2015)

The roots on them now 10 days they been in,


Also the leafs.edge seems to be curling any ideas?


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2015)

All daytoker. I would be thinking of a second net because the dogs can get tall tall (which is like 2 x tall lol).


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Now that I think of it you might consider putting a screen down and do some lst scrogging. With as vigorously as they're growing head space will shrink quickly! Would also fill in that middle space in all the dank light



I just consider that today and will do over weekend


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Budolski it looks like you are going to see some Great things soon!
> 
> Feel free to offer me advice ANYTIME.
> 
> Respect.


Wouldn't have any of my knowledge if I wasn't for the 6 and yous lads, Rr and my Bible


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm glad you gave it another go. Didin't you try DWC a couple years back? I loved my tubes and think everyone would too if they tried them. Just a glorious way to grow, at least in my head.

Nice roots dude.

And papapayne, I don't know if you ever saw StrictlySeedless's pics of his outdoor dogs. They were something else. 2010 stash they were from.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 15, 2015)

DST said:


> All daytoker. I would be thinking of a second net because the dogs can get tall tall (which is like 2 x tall lol).


Hahaha.

So she is a stretcher? How much do they tend to stretch after flip?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2015)

I tried in a Wilma a couple years back an did buy a single pot for dwc a good few year ago but never used it, 

So nets getting put up tomoz or sat an could I flip just an straight away


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

no i haven't seen them, can you possibly link em? I would love to see. Mine is the tallest plant in the greenhouse this year. 10 foot at least, maybe 11.


Lemonshine #2



cheesequake




wet dreams



cherry pie - lower cola



Lemonshine #4


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> So she is a stretcher? How much do they tend to stretch after flip?


2x at least in my experiences with her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2015)

budolskie said:


> The roots on them now 10 days they been in,View attachment 3521845
> 
> 
> Also the leafs.edge seems to be curling any ideas?
> ...


Beginning of nitrogen toxicity. Has your water level decreased?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2015)

No not when I checked this morning, also ppm was 400 an ph 5.6


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

that #4 looks great papa, mind the rest do too.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> 2x at least in my experiences with her.


Good to know, she is already taking up nearly half of my 2ft by 6ft screen.

Hoping the heavy sativa deep psychosis will catch up soon.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

yea #4 is definitely something  Hats off to Dr.d81 for the fine breeding on that one. shes so loud lemon funk, sticky, and such an amazing taste. Shit now I need to go smoke me some #4!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2015)

Looked for the pics papa. Spent a long time having fun looking though old pics. Good times, but no outdoor dog pics that I could see. I'll keep my eye out. They were at least 10 feet tall. And super fat buds. I know they are somewhere.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

@DST received mate! I'll be finding time soon. Been busy lately but it ebbs and flows and next week is normal. 

You can reach me at [email protected] 

Your boy is how old? Mine is 2! Loving it. But not enough to have another... Lol. We have a 12 yo daughter too though so life is complete. 
Get at me

~SG


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Looked for the pics papa. Spent a long time having fun looking though old pics. Good times, but no outdoor dog pics that I could see. I'll keep my eye out. They were at least 10 feet tall. And super fat buds. I know they are somewhere.


I like super fat budz 10' high Jig. . Miss you buddy. I hear you like Spain. . You should see the new place. Maybe someday you will. We put a fire pit of in and I picked up some great stumps for seats.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

Blowing up the six tonight I am. Lol. 8*8 tent half full. 2 weeks in. Lots of different stuff.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

I guess not all of it is two weeks in. Whatever... Lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

Close up of something


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

You guys feel me? . I'm coming back and bigger. Wait till I put the green house in! I think it will be a merry Christmas this year. 

Doc. Wishing you the best. Get it done and get out man. I'm hoping there is a way I can end up with a franks gift cut. FYI. I tried bobs blu-balz. Great stuff. I have fb. So I can taste the bms In there. 

Take care all!

~SG


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone know any other BUTANE FREE way to light up?
> I have been using hemp wick for a while. it dose not work as well as a lighter.
> View attachment 3519887



Joints. Blunts. Ember


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

magnifying glass. Solar rips!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @DST received mate! I'll be finding time soon. Been busy lately but it ebbs and flows and next week is normal.
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected]
> 
> ...


Cool lad.
Oor Yin is just over a week shy of being 2. Ik ben twee en Ik zeg NEE!!!! of NIET! lol. Other Yin is 8 weeks from touchdown....I'll pop an 8 weeker in flower so it's ready at the same time lol. I bet your daughter loves her little brother, that's quite a large chunk of age difference (Same as my Mum and Uncle almost).
Your new place is looking chill bru. Will drop you a mail on the otherside. And Nice busy tent.

Papapayne, get some soothing lotion for your hands, you'll need it!!!!. Or aks your wife to give you a hand massage, my wife gives my long spindly fingers massages as I get some right crappy pains in them. For trimming though my shoulder takes a beating!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2015)

I smoked a J of the BMS tonight and that is the sweetest smoke I've ever had,
it tasted like I used one of those flavored wraps on it.
Kudos to the breeder of that one.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2015)

Flower 10 days in. About a 10" stretch so far. Each plants got 5-9 tops. I would have kept the MH in longer than the first week but it started pulsing so I went ahead and put the hps in. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2015)

Coming down soon!

 


Tops off 

 


Special pheno, inferno OG




Space bubble from a small plant I had outside.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2015)

Awww... I wanna see the small plant. I can't really imagine you growing a small plant to be honest.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Cool lad.
> Oor Yin is just over a week shy of being 2. Ik ben twee en Ik zeg NEE!!!! of NIET! lol. Other Yin is 8 weeks from touchdown....I'll pop an 8 weeker in flower so it's ready at the same time lol. I bet your daughter loves her little brother, that's quite a large chunk of age difference (Same as my Mum and Uncle almost).
> Your new place is looking chill bru. Will drop you a mail on the otherside. And Nice busy tent.
> 
> Papapayne, get some soothing lotion for your hands, you'll need it!!!!. Or aks your wife to give you a hand massage, my wife gives my long spindly fingers massages as I get some right crappy pains in them. For trimming though my shoulder takes a beating!


FYI. Infused coconut oil does wonders for hand pain. My mother in-law uses the hand cream I make and swears by it for arthritis. I like to wring out the material from the crock pot by hand once in a while. Super therapeutic. 

Hope your ready for another yin D!


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Awww... I wanna see the small plant. I can't really imagine you growing a small plant to be honest.


The definition of small is very relative.

You have to think really hard about it, then take a step back and not think so hard about it; after doing all that original hard thinking.

Hey everybody I really need advice on this.

I want to order a vacuum pump and vacuum chamber, can somebody link me a good setup that works well?


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 16, 2015)

buds coming together nice now bout 3 weeks left


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 16, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Coming down soon!
> 
> View attachment 3522454
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks mr 209

Marionberry bud, the bigger plant.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2015)

wow....thats a gorgeous bud! nice job man! she smell as good as she looks?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks mr 209
> 
> Marionberry bud, the bigger plant.


That really is something. Looks like indoor.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> wow....thats a gorgeous bud! nice job man! she smell as good as she looks?


Not loud kushy, but that soft citrus/fruity character found in other tga genetics. 

That post took me a while, just smoked some plat GDP sample after a long day


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> That really is something. Looks like indoor.


Thanks guys.

Jig, I'm finding some awesome outdoor like this and better,,, no complaints from me!  greenhouse would be a step up still.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Cool lad.
> Oor Yin is just over a week shy of being 2. Ik ben twee en Ik zeg NEE!!!! of NIET! lol. Other Yin is 8 weeks from touchdown....I'll pop an 8 weeker in flower so it's ready at the same time lol. I bet your daughter loves her little brother, that's quite a large chunk of age difference (Same as my Mum and Uncle almost).
> Your new place is looking chill bru. Will drop you a mail on the otherside. And Nice busy tent.
> 
> Papapayne, get some soothing lotion for your hands, you'll need it!!!!. Or aks your wife to give you a hand massage, my wife gives my long spindly fingers massages as I get some right crappy pains in them. For trimming though my shoulder takes a beating!


Congrats on another yin D!  gonna need your own lil daycare soon. 
My feet are all blistering up but don't think the lady will go for it, they are rite ripe at this point I don't blame her.


Later 600 folk, stay green


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2015)

Whodat, have you been picking out your the strains,for,next,year?


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2015)

I need to find an auto to cross with my dog for next year's outdoor...


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2015)

DST said:


> I need to find an auto to cross with my dog for next year's outdoor...


Dark Devil, Narcotherapy, Think Different are great choices.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Coming down soon!
> 
> View attachment 3522454
> 
> ...


that is some special shit for.sure. Looks amazing man.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 17, 2015)

Well took the wife to San Jose, elemental wellness. She got a bunch of cbn health stuff. 

I told my self , I wasn't going to get anything. But I did. Really didn't want clones. So I grabbed some true og x mango tango seeds. Says it won a hghtimes cup? So that's a plus. 
They do have a great cut of cookies- but past on it. Because I have a full garden of B.B. 

Hope everyone's doing great. 

Forgot to say. Just order dog, and deep psychosis

..


.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's why I was trying to offset my cloning. 4 days! First world problems eh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Here's why I was trying to offset my cloning. 4 days! First world problems eh
> View attachment 3523001


Do you find that topping causes them to root faster?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2015)

Well flipped the tubes today and was after sum advice on changing the res tomoz or with another veg tank for first week, then next week mix a flower res a maybe raise ppm or am I only to do that as I see it lowering


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

Mystery Dirt #2




Crimbo:




Purple Haze:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Oct 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you find that topping causes them to root faster?


No just the last time I cloned I threw some fairly shitty cuts into the plugs and they rooted. Half of my current grow is funky cuts that wanted to live. I'm trying to get as many as I can so I can share the love!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2015)

supchaka said:


> No just the last time I cloned I threw some fairly shitty cuts into the plugs and they rooted. Half of my current grow is funky cuts that wanted to live. I'm trying to get as many as I can so I can share the love!


Your heart is definitely in the right place supchaka.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 17, 2015)

I can't believe I just noticed this DOG throwing some even number leaves mixed in, been vegging her for a while hahahaha.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well flipped the tubes today and was after sum advice on changing the res tomoz or with another veg tank for first week, then next week mix a flower res a maybe raise ppm or am I only to do that as I see it lowering


I would run veg nutes the first week of 12/12. I'd run half veg/ half flower nutes the next week, then full flower nutes the next week after that.

I think during veg I'd run around 400-500 ppm. First week 12/12 I'd bump up maybe 100. Then again 100 the next week and again the next week. So I'd be around 700-800 for the rest of the run.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 17, 2015)

The girls just showed some pistils on Wednesday! And the stretch is strong with the Lambsbread @oldman60 . I'm pinching pretty heavily and they still out stretch the Dog. I also have a pheno that is very finicky with N so watch for it. Here's the tent getting full ! Lambsbread on left, Dog on right.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 17, 2015)

Figgy said:


> The girls just showed some pistils on Wednesday! And the stretch is strong with the Lambsbread @oldman60 . I'm pinching pretty heavily and they still out stretch the Dog. I also have a pheno that is very finicky with N so watch for it. Here's the tent getting full ! Lambsbread on left, Dog on right.
> View attachment 3523274


Thanks bro, I've had 1 pop but is outgrowing everything. Need to up-pot to 5 gal. this week.
Yours are looking great.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well flipped the tubes today and was after sum advice on changing the res tomoz or with another veg tank for first week, then next week mix a flower res a maybe raise ppm or am I only to do that as I see it lowering


What jig said. 

Some harvest fall colors-


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheers men, so new veg tank the day 400ppm ph 5.2 then it raise by Monday,


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Lambsbread/breath is a stretchy sativa that can wipe you out. Be careful!

More fall colors:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Oct 18, 2015)

So tank is 500ppm thats 60ml Veg 10ml cal/mag
And 2ml flower burst 
Took ph to 5.2


----------



## budolskie (Oct 18, 2015)

Also. 8x4 14 days of 12/12


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey bud, didn't notice last night but the ppm question,,, I usually rais as it lowers to be sure I don't burn anything.


Beautiful Mo!

Happy Sunday all,,, just another hard days work over here though.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2015)

@whodatnation, wow! absolutely beautiful. 
I had to put a heater on in the 8x4 last night and I had to fire up
the pellet stove for the wife it got down to 22f,
I guess outdoor is done here, I hope all their plants are cut and hanging.
@Mohican, should that Lambsbread go 12/12 now, it's 2 weeks old with
it's 4th set of leaves?


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Lambsbread/breath is a stretchy sativa that can wipe you out. Be careful!
> 
> More fall colors:
> 
> ...


By "wipe you out" I'm hoping you mean potent, and not taking over the tent.

Edit: I'm really hoping it's it's a strong sativa. I need a good balance of day/night smoke, and the potency has to be there due to all the dabbing we do. It's taken 3 weeks for my tolerance to come down to where flowers get me high.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Oct 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> The girls just showed some pistils on Wednesday! And the stretch is strong with the Lambsbread @oldman60 . I'm pinching pretty heavily and they still out stretch the Dog. I also have a pheno that is very finicky with N so watch for it. Here's the tent getting full ! Lambsbread on left, Dog on right.
> View attachment 3523274


almost looks like my 4x4 setup with the sun system hood clip on fans etc 

Hey 600! sorry ive been on a hiatus i missed coming on here seeing the fire and taking notes from you guys! ! 

in the meantime i got another phone my last one screen broke, ive tried to get my comp functional again it is almost there 

last week i was untangling and trimming some bushy stuff in front of my house the trimmer got stuck and while trying to get it unstuck i nearly cut the fingers on my left hand off except thumb and pinky

got 18 stitches, been changing wraps daily i miss being able to lift pots easily to check how dry they are, playing guitar, etc i didnt realize how much my left was helpful even being right handed

gotta go get some RO today gonna be hard to carry with these fingers but everyone that i caught up on your posts plants are looking great im jealous haha

got my mendo breath f2 key lime pie and ghost og cross in flower today day 51 wish i had a camera that would do them justice in the meantime ill snap a couple at lights off today too 

Hope you all have a great sunday and may the universe bless you all 

i am so grateful for this forum what ive learned here with this plant cant say it enough much love club 600!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2015)

Damn grateful glad you still got your fingers though! 


Old man, its 55f this morning I thought it was cold


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Oct 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Damn grateful glad you still got your fingers though!
> 
> 
> Old man, its 55f this morning I thought it was cold


thanks a lot @whodatnation im glad i can still garden and play guitar even limited for a few weeks as it heals crazy close call on that one!


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Damn grateful glad you still got your fingers though!
> 
> 
> Old man, its 55f this morning I thought it was cold


49* this morning, and I was bundled up like a damn Eskimo!


----------



## Figgy (Oct 18, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> almost looks like my 4x4 setup with the sun system hood clip on fans etc
> 
> Hey 600! sorry ive been on a hiatus i missed coming on here seeing the fire and taking notes from you guys! !
> 
> ...


I wish I had more room. I did the best I could in a small closet. I'm going to be putting something small together (2ft t5) so I can start perpetual growing.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 18, 2015)

@whodatnation 

I just raised with a tiny bit of flower burst as ment to.trick them to switch over quicker and with jig saying his veg ppm was 400-500 I keep an eye and can always add water


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Oct 18, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I wish I had more room. I did the best I could in a small closet. I'm going to be putting something small together (2ft t5) so I can start perpetual growing.


this run i just converted my closet into a mother/veg & cloning/rooting chamber plus 4 x4 tent with my 600 downstairs for flower and a couple outside for fun and experiments 

space would be nice and more cash to run more lights my electricity bill is burning a hole in my wallet but buying meds is much worse lol

so all in all am near perpetual now with mommas teens babies flowering mommas in and out at different stages so i should harvest every month or month and a half or so in a little bit starting with this harvest coming in a couple week. .

for soil organics and personals i think thats pretty good lol i know in hydro you could get super frequent harvests but im a tlo rols built from super soil supplemented by compost tea kinda guy


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Damn grateful glad you still got your fingers though!
> 
> 
> Old man, its 55f this morning I thought it was cold


Damn who your flowers are gorgeous! great fall colors.
We're in the valley and still having snow flurries, this sucks!
They are calling for temps in the teens tonight.
@ Gratfulgrowin93, good luck man healing vibes coming at you.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

DJ Short says sativas indoors do better 11 on and 13 off. He says they express more of their odors and frosts this way.

I have flowered sativa twigs and the results were amazing.

I have heard that the real Lambsbread from Jamaica is like the Durban and Mozambique Poisons - It makes people puke from the headrush. I have yet to see anybody take an LB to the finish so I am not sure how true the myth is. Unfortunately my Mozambique was a male so I never got to find out.

I soloed joints of Malawi and Mulanje and I can say I didn't puke but the first 15 to 30 minutes were harrowing. The Mulanje hash ball in my avatar was way more enjoyable. The pressing and ageing process must really be the trick for mellowing out face-melting sativa


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Oct 18, 2015)

mendo breath f2 first pic fading crumchy leaf next to her is key lime fading out her and the ghost like a little more n than last strains i ran were super light feeders id say these are medium feeders little extra N doesnt hurt always ran my soil mix a little light just in case abd go heavy woth teas if needed

second pic is ghost of crossed to NBK in my reading leads me to that is a pheno of stardawg ix named natural born killer

third pic is key lime pie fading a looking nice all of them are honestly im happy and looks like nice yield for a 600 lets see in a few weeks 

whoops i posted first pic twice stupid phone isnt the best lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2015)

Christmas in Christmas.........

Christmas Island to become a cannabis hub as Australia moves toward legalised marijuana growing for medical purposes

Christmas Island off Western Australia could become a hub to grow and export medicinal cannabis, as an Australian company is eyeing a site on the island.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> DJ Short says sativas indoors do better 11 on and 13 off. He says they express more of their odors and frosts this way.
> 
> I have flowered sativa twigs and the results were amazing.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I've had Durban and that was like being strapped to a rocket and being launched! and not in
a fun park sort of way. I wouldn't recommend it to newbies at all.
I just took a C99 to 13 weeks it's in the jars now I'm going to check it in 6 weeks.
The Rude Dog (thanks Classic and the fairy) is quite brain breaking for the first rushes and
that is only 2 weeks jarred and the Blue Moonshine is glorious what a sweet smoke that is.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2015)

Happy Sunday all. Hope everyone is having a good one.

@DST check your email


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 18, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> mendo breath f2 first pic fading crumchy leaf next to her is key lime fading out her and the ghost like a little more n than last strains i ran were super light feeders id say these are medium feeders little extra N doesnt hurt always ran my soil mix a little light just in case abd go heavy woth teas if needed
> 
> second pic is ghost of crossed to NBK in my reading leads me to that is a pheno of stardawg ix named natural born killer
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of sugar Gratefulgrowin93 nice work.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Happy Sunday all. Hope everyone is having a good one.
> 
> @DST check your email


Will do lad.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2015)

Hacking away-


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Hacking away-
> View attachment 3524128


Plant swallows man
waiting for notification of next of kin before releasing details.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Hacking away-
> View attachment 3524128


New pot strain with legs can out run and hide from police.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Plant swallows man
> waiting for notification of next of kin before releasing details.





oldman60 said:


> New pot strain with legs can out run and hide from police.


Thanks for making this young guy laugh first thing in the morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

from a fellow uk'er


oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3524169
> That is the parent of that plant.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2015)

Swapped the 2 mh bulbs to hps this morning and turned ballasts upto 600w

Starting there 3rd week today, hopefully get my 3rd light in this week with an mh and get back down to 400w each


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Hacking away-
> View attachment 3524128


when you actually stop to think of the logistics of having a load of plants like that. some job that is.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

MIRROR MIRROR ON THE WALL, WHO IS THE FROSTIEST OF THEM ALL

*HOTDOG*!!! 


and just for fun>









Peace and Hotdogs,
DST


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2015)

Hot dogs for tea d, looks lovely like


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2015)

DST said:


> MIRROR MIRROR ON THE WALL, WHO IS THE FROSTIEST OF THEM ALL
> 
> *HOTDOG*!!!
> View attachment 3524227
> ...


Man what a hash monster!
Absolutely gorgeous D.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 19, 2015)

DST said:


> MIRROR MIRROR ON THE WALL, WHO IS THE FROSTIEST OF THEM ALL
> 
> *HOTDOG*!!!
> View attachment 3524227
> ...


 Beautiful frost!


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2015)

Goodbye Denver....ok place,had a fun time..dry ass air was nuts...

Love'n all the pics,damn that hotdog..wow,pow,wham!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2015)

Denver ain't bad. Love me some Cali though... Totally biased.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Denver ain't bad. Love me some Cali though... Totally biased.


Definitely making my way out to cali...for sure.

Seen a nice looking 315watt cdl vertical setup..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

My throwback vids:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Definitely making my way out to cali...for sure.
> 
> Seen a nice looking 315watt cdl vertical setup..
> View attachment 3524336


Any other pictures!? Is that just grown from those blue buckets or are there levels like Heath?


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Any other pictures!? Is that just grown from those blue buckets or are there levels like Heath?


Soil pots,drip line...honestly,it had the feel and look of pure production...nothing else 
But I did like the concept..


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2015)

This room is more my style, still need more love,but looks good ..
 
I have seen half pipes way more full..but this is production.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 19, 2015)

few more pics


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2015)

I recently changed my veg room from flourescents to led shop lights and am very pleased with the results. The new Sam's catalog has lowered the price to $35.98 each and they now have retrofit leds for T-8's at $25.78 each available in 12 or 15 watt and 4000K or 5000K
Retrofit 48" T8 LED Lightbulbs 15 Watt 5000K Bright Color - 2 Pack or 20 Pack
Item #: 994849 |Model #: T8LED5K415W

I changed the bloom room to a 1000w double end that is cranked up to 1200w and a 600w hps and am having to fine tune it. Early results have been 15% light. When I bought the de I was warned that it could burn the plants and I have had it at 7'+....I have lowered it to 6' 3" or 24" above the nearest plants without any burn and have changed ferts from a 5-5-5 Happy Frog to a 5-7-3 by Dr. Earth Now I just have to wait another 5 weeks to see the results....but they look at lot better.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I recently changed my veg room from flourescents to led shop lights and am very pleased with the results. The new Sam's catalog has lowered the price to $35.98 each and they now have retrofit leds for T-8's at $25.78 each available in 12 or 15 watt and 4000K or 5000K
> Retrofit 48" T8 LED Lightbulbs 15 Watt 5000K Bright Color - 2 Pack or 20 Pack
> Item #: 994849 |Model #: T8LED5K415W
> 
> ...


That is amazing timing cof I just put my next grow under the led's tonight and I was going to ask you how they were doing.
As always thanks for the additional info. you're the best researcher we have.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2015)

Here's a pic from the tent, new babies are up-potted.
I'm glad they're working out @curious old fart.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking fresh ol'man


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2015)

They look good.
I am well pleased with the led's. Growth is better......I don't know if it's all because of the lights or a different environment, but I'm not looking to change anything. It's already full and waiting for room to up-can....which is waiting on room in the bloom room....the joys of growing a perpetual.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2015)

I loved how my plants grew under the LED's I had. LIke you said, not sure if it was down to the new light, or new environment (less heat, more humidity, less air circulation), but whatever it was, I liked my LED's a LOT better then my HPS and MH.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2015)

So it Club LED now is it? lol.....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2015)

DST said:


> So it Club LED now is it? lol.....


NEVER!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 20, 2015)

Just whent led too. Thew out my 600 hps 












Joke.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

yeah , me too, no joke, got rid of all my 600s. now my lights are
just phototron T-5s ,315 watt LEC, 100 wattLED.
I just got this sweet lil 100 watt CopperHead LED that fits perfectly into the tron.
So took out the top 6 T-4s and have this hanging down.

I am also trying to get away from dirt and coco,, any messy medium.
These moves are also $$$ related. Coco and Soil are expensive and my electric bill running 600 watts is insane.

So watched a couple DIY vids on small hydro waterfarm like bubbler systems for the tron and think I can do this! 

Got a plastic 3 lb Folgers coffee container and a basket that will fit. Going to take apart my waterfarm for the other pieces I need.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

Got rid of my 600 recently as well, built a 8x CXB3070 400w total ran at 1400mA.

My clone light is now 2x CXA2540s 20w total ran at 300MA

My veg light is now 4x Vero 10s 40w total ran at 300mA.

Cut out my 600w hps + a 200w led fixture for flower with the 400w, and cut 200w of T5s with the 40w

Plants are much happier without all the heat, and it's fun building all of your own lights.

My 600w has done me good for a long time, but the yields these people are pulling with LEDs.... I had to see what I was missing.

Can't wait to see my new BB gear finish and see what this flowering light can do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

ADT! awesome job.it Does your electric company has rates dirt cheap in the summer and sky high in the winter like mine do? Total corruption, they know that's when we all need to run our heat and jack up the prices. Its so depressing.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ADT! awesome job.it Does your electric company has rates dirt cheap in the summer and sky high in the winter like mine do? Total corruption, they know that's when we all need to run our heat and jack up the prices. Its so depressing.



I dont think mine changes. They charge me a flat rate for the first so many kwh then it'll increase a little. I just know gas goes up in the winter for heat, and electric goes up in the summer for A/C, actual charge I don't think they raise it. 

My electric is pretty cheap. I was running all my old lights and i was using around 1000w total with veg and flower combined, and I figured it to come out to about 17$ a month to run them.

Last I looked they only charge about 8 cents per kwh.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 20, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I dont think mine changes. They charge me a flat rate for the first so many kwh then it'll increase a little. I just know gas goes up in the winter for heat, and electric goes up in the summer for A/C, actual charge I don't think they raise it.
> 
> My electric is pretty cheap. I was running all my old lights and i was using around 1000w total with veg and flower combined, and I figured it to come out to about 17$ a month to run them.
> 
> Last I looked they only charge about 8 cents per kwh.


I go up to $0.35 hr easy. So my 1000w cost me a easy $100 . No including my veg light. Will be going 2000w soon


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmmmm well I'll have to look into that because I've never heard of them raising the cost of electric in the winter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

.. Dec 10, 2014 to Feb. 9, 2015... 62 day billing period.
I used 5,869 KWH @ $.09437 per KWH.
in addition
Taxes: city municipal @ 4.5 % =$8.84
Taxes: city [email protected] 6% =$21.44
*Total = $584.14*
ave temps low 40 deg, high 49 deg.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2015)

I've just invested several "bags of sand" on solar panels. Hoping to save over the long term. I'll invest some more on LEDS for my veg area soon. We're getting Jigs LEDS shipped to Espanol to keep Jiggles happy. Saying that. We've finally got him using 600s after all this time him being in the Club lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

how do solar panels work in Amsterdam where there is not that much sunshine? shouldn't you be installing windmills on your roof ? does Amsterdam use hydroelectric with their dam systems to as an environmentally way to power the people?


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2015)

They work well as we have a flat roof with full day of sun exposure. Yes direct sun is best but even with clouds sun still gets through....you just get a reduced build up in that period. I suggested wind power but they are quite unsightly for a domestic application and that would require approval.
Holland use a lot of wind turbines. Not sure if they harness the power of the sea with their system. I would imagine so, it's quote freaky standing on the barriers with the sea on one side and calm water on the other.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh. And people are powered with cheese.


----------



## chained (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd like to try LED on my next grow. I am setting up a second grow area so I can have separate veg/flower tents... Since I'm doing that I may as well get a few COBs and run the second area on LED.. I've been reading a but on people's DIY setups and I'm keen. I'm in love with what my 600w is doing so ill just tinker with them both... Recommendations?


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .. Dec 10, 2014 to Feb. 9, 2015... 62 day billing period.
> I used 5,869 KWH @ $.09437 per KWH.
> in addition
> Taxes: city municipal @ 4.5 % =$8.84
> ...


That's just your lights???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 20, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Hmmmm well I'll have to look into that because I've never heard of them raising the cost of electric in the winter.


 I have m.I.d. and go by tear. Starts out at $.10 and goes up to $.35 max


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 20, 2015)

Sour cherry x deep blue.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .. Dec 10, 2014 to Feb. 9, 2015... 62 day billing period.
> I used 5,869 KWH @ $.09437 per KWH.
> in addition
> Taxes: city municipal @ 4.5 % =$8.84
> ...


two months billing was $705

at chained
the led shop lights from Sam's Club are a winner for veg.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> That's just your lights???


no that is also the house heating, little electric king fan forced ones and electric stove and washer and dryer and refrigerator. The house is only 1200 square feet. only 2 people. all electric.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no that is also the house heating, little electric king fan forced ones and electric stove and washer and dryer and refrigerator. The house is only 1200 square feet. only 2 people. all electric.


I was going to say that's super high haha

Yeah my 17$ per month was just my lights. But now that I replaced my clone, veg, and flowering light with DIY leds, that 17$ will be more like 9$ to run just lights.

If I count my a/c, fridge, washer/dryer, ect I think I still only use 2500 to 3000kwh per month, about the same size house as yours, three people though.

Our city also owns the company, so that might also make a difference.

Our electric cost doesn't raise in the winter like that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

im very impressed with your lighting and electric ingenuity ADT.

I have unscrewed several of my recessed ceiling lights and need to replace the others with cost efficient lighting that is not too bright. I cant work under flouros and bright lights. and like what the fuck is going on with new car lights these days too?
You notice how mother fuckin bright some of the car new lights are.????
Im like blinded at night by oncoming traffic trying to drive .
My new car has this sick powerful bright lights kinda led looking. My owners manual doesn't tell me what they are!
. When I drive down the highway now those reflective things that stickout of the highway and light it up like dashes separating the lanes are really bright with my new lights. Now
The highways now looks like airport landing lanes. Its so cool. I feel like Speed Racer or Trixie!
well,
It just took me a couple hours and chatting with you nice folks here this morning to start and finish my new DIY little waterfarm for my phototron.
Im so super stoked and proud of myself for being able to make this.

Thanks for all your support, worldly advice and never ending help to help me get to achieve this amazing accomplishment my friends. YOU GUYS ROCK! have a beautiful day.
 now to decorate it. A BrEEders BOUTIque Sticker would look fuckin SICK!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Oct 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> two months billing was $705
> 
> at chained
> the led shop lights from Sam's Club are a winner for veg.
> ...


Gotta try these shoplights out myself sams is right down the street too only like 3 miles

t5s are nice but any electricity i can save would be nice

between the appliances regular house use fridge washer dryer & a/c past few months.. i tried to only use it if i just couldnt take it like over 100 a lot of times southern california sucks in summer

so glad temps are in the 80s finally and its october crazy weather this year but what can ya do

glad ive been able to keep flower room temps down past few months a lot of good to come im super excited 

moneys been so tight and things troublesome glad to get such a nice harvest coming up soon sick of buying meds and still not always getting clean smoke seriously man clinics seem to sacrifice quality nowadays in my area


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im very impressed with your lighting and electric ingenuity ADT.,


I hope you are kidding, because I don't feel very knowledgeable lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

well ya sur gots me fooled partna.. sur..wish I had the skills you do.
added a lil color and ready for TAKE OFF!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

@Dr.Amber Trichome 

So is that setup basically dwc with a drip ring around it?

Just trying to put it together in my head haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

yeah but rigged dat OG way. you know waterfarms?,
same but a mini low rider here.with an overdose of OXYGEN.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm going to try some led supplemental lighting with my 600's maybe even more of the
shop lights from Sam's Club. Someone in the club was having good results with Purple 
Sun led's I think they're 384 watt from Apollo.
@Dr.Amber Trichome, I like the supercharger on the dwc.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

@oldman60 Yeah I was using the Purple Sun Apollo 384w along side my 600 before I replaced them both with my DIY cob light.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 20, 2015)

Just finished my last harvest with the 600w hps and 384w Apollo Purple Sun side by side in my closest.

I'm growing in a closet so it's a long and skinny space, so I have been growing with my 600w hps, only cover 4' x 2'. Since the closest is only 28" wide.

I added the Apollo Purple Sun 384w, 180w-190w actual draw, to cover more length, so I could basically cover 6' x 2', another 2' by 2' of space.

My last harvest was two clones side by side, both same time veg and same sized pots. One was more to the left under the Apollo Purple Sun, the other was more to the right under my 600w HPS. 

The more more under the 384w, 180w to 190w actual draw, got me around 4oz, the one under the 600w got me around 5oz.

That is what convinced me to go further then my DIY veg lights and make a flowering light. I will be using half the wattage on my new light and expect a gpw on my first run. I'll be happy to pull an lb from 12 sq ft with only 400w of electric.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2015)

I hope no one has even been in a spot when they got that police knock at the door and tried to flush their weed down the toilet, lol.......finished off trimming last night, got up this morning to find a small bud attached to my sheepskin slipper, lol. By the time I had hauled it's ass out of the wool and inspected it, I thought, I ain't smoking that hairy shit, haha. Seriously it was the size of a 5 cent piece and like a little hairy albino monkey. Fukker just wouldn't flush down the toilet....4 flushes later it was stuck to the side of the toilet bowl so I picked it back out and wrapped it up in toilet roll then flushed.....yippeee, the dirty little fucker was gone, haha. I can't imagine having to flush moe than 0.1 grams though, lol. 
Weight so far out of my 1.2m squared cab this run is 850 grams (670g from 2 dogs), 1 plemon plant left to fine trim. I got a couple of hundred grams out of my outdoor plemon (roflmfao - please do not compare that with any of those monsters you guys over the pond are growing).....which reminds me, Dr, 81 anbd Papapaynes hands must have fallen off by now? And lord help whodat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

I think the lord is helping whodat mate.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I think the lord is helping whodat mate.


Sure is,,, could possibly land a lease for next year open to growing. That'd mean no more hiding in the woods and limited to 2 plants


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have three LED's and they are great for vegging, I notice that in my case the plants are smaller. Changed from 400 watt LED to 600 watt MH and increased size and final weight by .5 to 1 oz per plant.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 21, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I dont think mine changes. They charge me a flat rate for the first so many kwh then it'll increase a little. I just know gas goes up in the winter for heat, and electric goes up in the summer for A/C, actual charge I don't think they raise it.
> 
> My electric is pretty cheap. I was running all my old lights and i was using around 1000w total with veg and flower combined, and I figured it to come out to about 17$ a month to run them.
> 
> Last I looked they only charge about 8 cents per kwh.


Jealous


----------



## budolskie (Oct 21, 2015)

The tubes,
Upped the res to 500ppm on Sunday and ph has been a steady 5.7 
Left


Right
 


Flipped on the 17th


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2015)

why your inventory is being depleted......

Number of people smoking cannabis in the US 'more than doubles in 12 years' as study finds almost one in ten now use drug

The study shows the estimated prevalence of US adults who used marijuana in the past year more than doubled in the States between 2001 and 2013 to almost one in 10 (9.5 per cent).


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> why your inventory is being depleted......
> 
> Number of people smoking cannabis in the US 'more than doubles in 12 years' as study finds almost one in ten now use drug
> 
> ...



Shit.. With me and my wife at it I know why my inventory is depleted.. LOL Dayum we smoke some trees is all I gotta say.. LOL Thank god for grow friends who have helped us out during the down time!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2015)

The number of people who admit that they medicate has doubled!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The number of people who admit that they medicate has doubled!


More to the heart of it probably mo!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 21, 2015)

Exactly! they feel like they can get out of the closet.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2015)

Yep yep agreed!

Tubes doing great for you bud  
I've been brain storming an nft light dep greenhouse similar to your tubes,,, that would be the damn business.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 22, 2015)

DST said:


> I hope no one has even been in a spot when they got that police knock at the door and tried to flush their weed down the toilet, lol.......finished off trimming last night, got up this morning to find a small bud attached to my sheepskin slipper, lol. By the time I had hauled it's ass out of the wool and inspected it, I thought, I ain't smoking that hairy shit, haha. Seriously it was the size of a 5 cent piece and like a little hairy albino monkey. Fukker just wouldn't flush down the toilet....4 flushes later it was stuck to the side of the toilet bowl so I picked it back out and wrapped it up in toilet roll then flushed.....yippeee, the dirty little fucker was gone, haha. I can't imagine having to flush moe than 0.1 grams though, lol.
> Weight so far out of my 1.2m squared cab this run is 850 grams (670g from 2 dogs), 1 plemon plant left to fine trim. I got a couple of hundred grams out of my outdoor plemon (roflmfao - please do not compare that with any of those monsters you guys over the pond are growing).....which reminds me, Dr, 81 anbd Papapaynes hands must have fallen off by now? And lord help whodat.


that is a cracking weight out of the that size cab


----------



## supchaka (Oct 22, 2015)

The baby station. Just wanted to show the power of led. My mom is about 6' from the light at a hard angle. She's happy as can be, been there over a week now and she's still cranking out life!


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2015)

numberfour said:


> that is a cracking weight out of the that size cab


The joys of vertical growing.


----------



## chained (Oct 22, 2015)

I like to see all the LED pictures, it's very interesting and I'll absolutely go with LED for my second tent. I guess it'll be my veg tent but I'd like to try flower with them, at some point, too.

Baby steps... I'm getting ahead of myself and I'm still loving this 600w, I just want to try more lighting and different setups as soon as I can.

I just flipped to 12/12 a few days ago


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2015)

chained said:


> I like to see all the LED pictures, it's very interesting and I'll absolutely go with LED for my second tent. I guess it'll be my veg tent but I'd like to try flower with them, too.
> 
> Baby steps... I'm getting ahead of myself and I'm still loving this 600w, I just want to try more lighting and different setups as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


That looks like it is going to get real fun...nice


----------



## chained (Oct 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> That looks like it is going to get real fun...nice


I hope I can keep it under control!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 22, 2015)

What ever happened to member, with, The food pics doobie? And the one with the guitar? Giggles too.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 22, 2015)

I was told this is the spot to get info on breeders boutique? I was looking at their website and amazing strains they carry, but did not see any info on guarantee delivery. Does anyone know, if the stealth delivery option they offer, is guaranteed delivery?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I was told this is the spot to get info on breeders boutique? I was looking at their website and amazing strains they carry, but did not see any info on guarantee delivery. Does anyone know if the stealth delivery option they offer, is guaranteed delivery?


No problem with delivery, great gear to if you like kush make sure to get Dog.
Great stuff all around and great freebies.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> No problem with delivery, great gear to if you like kush make sure to get Dog.
> Great stuff all around and great freebies.


Thanks but do they guarantee delivery in case it's confiscated by customs? I plan on ordering the Fem Dog, Blue Pit, Psycho Killer, and Cheese surprise.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> That looks like it is going to get real fun...nice


damn I wish I could show you what I just flipped to 12/12. Its definitely going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What ever happened to member, with, The food pics doobie? And the one with the guitar? Giggles too.


they both took off at different times. Doobie hasn't been around for a real Lon time now.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> they both took off at different times. Doobie hasn't been around for a real Lon time now.


Thanks jig. Just was going three old post, and seen there pics. Mis those bud/ food pics.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Thanks but do they guarantee delivery in case it's confiscated by customs? I plan on ordering the Fem Dog, Blue Pit, Psycho Killer, and Cheese surprise.


They always did mine. And gave me free seeds one time. When someone gave me there bb seeds, and got crushed . A1 service


----------



## Figgy (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Thanks but do they guarantee delivery in case it's confiscated by customs? I plan on ordering the Fem Dog, Blue Pit, Psycho Killer, and Cheese surprise.


You really won't find better customer service. Place that order, and don't even worry about delivery. Fem Dog? Here ya go.
@oldman60 - the Lambsbread is at 43" and still going! They're on the left. A stem rub has a clean, slightly minty smell.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 22, 2015)

Figgy said:


> You really won't find better customer service. Place that order, and don't even worry about delivery. Fem Dog? Here ya go.View attachment 3526619
> @oldman60 - the Lambsbread is at 43" and still going! They're on the left. A stem rub has a clean, slightly minty smell. View attachment 3526620


Looking good man and thanks for replying. Is that five plants in 5 gallon pots in the last picture?


----------



## Figgy (Oct 22, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Looking good man and thanks for replying. Is that five plants in 5 gallon pots in the last picture?


4 in 5G pots. Too crowded, but oh well. 3x3 tent.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 22, 2015)

Figgy said:


> 4 in 5G pots. Too crowded, but oh well. 3x3 tent.


I think it looks good man. You are filling up the space nicely.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 22, 2015)

You will love dog. Shits so stinky, loud, easy grower, great yield. Did regular dog seeds last run shit was oiley sticky smelly with a great og tastes. 

Saved one for a mom, but it died 6 months later. My falt, but made seeds from that pheno. Which I got on flower. Dog x dippsy


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Figgy, I'm going to put mine on 11/13 along with a couple C99's for company.
Last grow the C99's out grew the lights so a lot less veg this time.
As soon as I get the plants out of the tent and into the grow room I'll be starting a BB grow.
I think I can do about 5 strains from BB, now I have to pick which one's to grow I have the seeds
and Blue Pit, Jake's Dream, Dog and Smelly Cherry are on top of the hit list so far but our friends
at BB filled me up with some nice testers to try also.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> damn I wish I could show you what I just flipped to 12/12. Its definitely going to be a lot of fun.


Pics or it didn't happen lol.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2015)

. Lets see them jig


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2015)

yeah lets see em jig!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's a couple from Jig from a while back (sorry Jay, couldn't help myself). Jigs the organic soil man now, lmfao.....


Peace from Jig and his Breeders Boutique babes
DST


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2015)

Shut think I'm going to run a 4 or 6 hps in veg now. Nice veg pics


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

In Holland most places don't sell anything but HPS as most people grow full cycle with them. I am veggin with a 400hps.


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 23, 2015)

Theres the global seed vault in Norway

http://www.nordgen.org/sgsv/index.php?app=data_unit&unit=sgsv_by_species&unit_id=2435689

Theres 35 species of Cannabis Sativa in the vault. 19,500 seeds.

Representin'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2015)

wow ! those plants look awesome JIG! nice job.


----------



## Figgy (Oct 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks Figgy, I'm going to put mine on 11/13 along with a couple C99's for company.
> Last grow the C99's out grew the lights so a lot less veg this time.
> As soon as I get the plants out of the tent and into the grow room I'll be starting a BB grow.
> I think I can do about 5 strains from BB, now I have to pick which one's to grow I have the seeds
> ...


I need to do way less veg time, but I feel like the plants are too small to flip. It's just my screwed up way of looking at them I guess. Instill pinching and bending, but I swear the Lambsbread bounce back in a couple hours. And even then they are still stretching while straightening out. I have about 12" left to raise the light, then that's it. Ill be tying them down after that.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 23, 2015)

I need this crop to finish ASAP, got some far red LEDs, a couple small mh for supplement and a t5 set up all to add to the room... Did I mention I'm combining the flowering and veg!? Can't wait... One last round then I'm out of this place.. Balls to the wall!

Grimm c99
NL x critical
Train wreck 
Hopefully trade for a few more too!


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Figgy (Oct 23, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I need this crop to finish ASAP, got some far red LEDs, a couple small mh for supplement and a t5 set up all to add to the room... Did I mention I'm combining the flowering and veg!? Can't wait... One last round then I'm out of this place.. Balls to the wall!
> 
> Grimm c99
> NL x critical
> ...


Where did you get the Grimm C99?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Where did you get the Grimm C99?


I'd like to know also, I'm running Female Seeds version.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Where did you get the Grimm C99?


Local went out to Oregon brought back an authentic batch via nectar of the gods.. I'm trying my best not to kill these bitches



Clone clone clone clone clone own.

Edit: if it's fake or real I'll still treat it as always...if I find 'the one' I'll keep it. if not I'll enjoy the flowers until I lose interest. Everyone's looking for it, who's got it?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Pics or it didn't happen lol.....


Here's the gals!!! The tent is 2 m tall. They've been in 12/12 for 3 days. I think I might run out of room lol.
 

Plemon -


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2015)

Looking gggreen and happy Jig.

Some Dog for Percy. Almost a full grown puppy.

And some Deep Blue for Percy

Peace, DST


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2015)

hey six just checkin in! some grasshoppers ate my seedlings up! pist man.. I think I can save them though so everybody light some holy sacrament and pray I get some females..
oh! and I got one of those rare plants with three cotyledons or whatever they are called


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2015)

imagine a strain that bred true like that.. that would be cool


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2015)

@DST I would love a grow of the deep blue haha, also that dog looks lovely I miss that aswell....

8x4 yesterday ending the 3rd week 12/12

 

A sum plemons rooting from the stressed Flowering cut I got back


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Just whent led too. Thew out my 600 hps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


threwit out wat did you do with the ballast


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll be moving my C99 and Lambsbread into the flowering room today they're 3 weeks old today (pics to come later).


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 24, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> threwit out wat did you do with the ballast


Joking 
. 
I was reading my skunk mag. And it was talking about a light. That last for 25 yrs? Said it's better then hps or lid ? It a tube type? Will post it.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Joking
> .
> I was reading my skunk mag. And it was talking about a light. That last for 25 yrs? Said it's better then hps or lid ? It a tube type? Will post it.


Sounds like Induction lighting, which are florescent.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 25, 2015)

Forgot to throw it over here too! 19 days flower. Streeeeetch is a lot, like 3x but I'll take it cuz it looks like they're doing just dandy. Amazing amazing plant! It just does everything faster and better than anything I've grown. Love it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 25, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Forgot to throw it over here too! 19 days flower. Streeeeetch is a lot, like 3x but I'll take it cuz it looks like they're doing just dandy. Amazing amazing plant! It just does everything faster and better than anything I've grown. Love it!
> View attachment 3528395 View attachment 3528396


Very nice. Those girls are gonna put out for you!


----------



## chained (Oct 25, 2015)

Seven days in to 12/12... I feel like a proud daddy at the signs of flowers


----------



## budolskie (Oct 26, 2015)

Changed tank yesterday left at 500ppm, 5.2ph 
60ml bloom 
10ml cal mag

Just checked this morning 
500ppm, 5.7ph

Starting there 2nd week 12/12


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 26, 2015)

A few nug pics from my 4th grow. Honest thoughts on how they look? I think they look pretty nice


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks very nice!


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks very nice!


Think people would buy it if it was in a dispensary or something?

Mostly talking about the first pic, that plant turned out the best so I cloned it a few times and i'm just going to be running that one for a bit, the jar nug pics are other strains.

This is the one i'm keeping it was a White OG bagseed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

whats the best dehumidifier to get for a 400 square foot room.?Simple , Quiet and able to pull massive amounts of water out cuz I live right next to The Puget SOund in PNW,
THANK U AND HAVE A nice day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

Your buds, Gemu are killer and should be purchaced at a dispensary for sure. 
I think these buds U just grew might be your big break into the scene, you will make yourself a good rep and they will want MORE and MORE and MORE. Take em there man!
And spread the love! awesome job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> A few nug pics from my 4th grow. Honest thoughts on how they look? I think they look pretty nice
> 
> View attachment 3529250 View attachment 3529252 View attachment 3529254


How do the trichomes look?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats the best dehumidifier to get for a 400 square foot room.?Simple , Quiet and able to pull massive amounts of water out cuz I live right next to The Puget SOund in PNW,
> THANK U AND HAVE A nice day.


Get one with a pump built in. Never have to empty.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey everybody! I hope you all are having a stony evening. We are in week 4.5 of flowering out of 10.

Mammoth (Densest of the strains I am running. Classic Indica skunk/hash scent) 






Glass Slipper (Probably the greasiest out of the 3 strains I am running. Flowers and leaves are absolutely caked in extremely sticky resin. Smell is a combo of champagne, fresh ocean breeze, and berries) 






Citrix (Best smelling of the 3 strains. I would best describe the scent of this plant as an "exotic/sexual chocolate mixed with a fresh ocean breeze and a mango/grapefruit) 







All 3 are covered in trichromes top to bottom and seem to be really packing on density especially the mammoth.















Hoping for a decent yield come first or second week of December.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 27, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Sounds like Induction lighting, which are florescent.


Here's the pics


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2015)

That is what @hyroot uses (Indigrow).

The flowers on the Mystery Dirt in the Lavender looked ready so I pulled the whole plant:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

Preppin my room for a garden and looking to kill all the spiders in there.
My Pest Man had sprayed the room but it didn't work so he told me to fog the room instead.
So I went to Lowes they had 3 varietys of Foggers..one for$6, $10, $13
Don't bother buying this Hot Shot bug Fogger6 with odor Neutralizer.
IT don't work!
I set it off in a small EMPTY 400 square foot room with lots of big black spiders on the walls and everywhere. 
Next day, spiders still on walls and alive and kicking. This was the cheap one at only 6 bucks, after asking the bonehead worker at Lowes which is the best he said they are all the Same! yeah right.
going to return it for a full refund and get the RAID one and hopefully that will do the job.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd keep predatory insects.. Spiders are in that group, no?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2015)

I like spiders in my grow room. Anything that eats insects really.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't like spider mites though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

ew, spiders bite! they are creepy and I sit on the floor and then they can crawl up my pants and shit, no fuckin way. No insects at all.. NONE! you all are barbarian.lol


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I like spiders in my grow room. Anything that eats insects really.


I had a brown recluse in my tent for a few weeks. I named him and would talk to him in a soft soothing tone. Ask him how his day was going and stuff.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

Jeff Hanehman (RIP), the lead guitar player from Slayer died from a Brown Recluse Spider Bite.
And James Bond don't like them either.spiders are dangerous , straight up!





see Jeffs arm infection from the spider bite. what a fuckin loss, he was a true metal god.


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 27, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your buds, Gemu are killer and should be purchaced at a dispensary for sure.
> I think these buds U just grew might be your big break into the scene, you will make yourself a good rep and they will want MORE and MORE and MORE. Take em there man!
> And spread the love! awesome job.


Thanks dawg!

Too bad i'm not allowed to grow here hah.

Considering moving somewhere where I can

I'm just a 21yo college student

What states are the best for an education in renewable energy, specifically nuclear fusion? hah

I know Berkeley has great chemistry and engineering schools


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah you should go to bezerkley, I got my Masters there. Cool place, totally rad. excellent concerts on campus, just all around awesomeness. They had some pretty good grants and scholarships easily accessed when I went there. Plus they had a very cool student work program that payed really well so I worked my way out of my loans super fast.
. Good luck dawg and keep growing the dank.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

UC Berkeley is a great place. Most of the campuses in the UC system are pretty good! Plus the west coast is the best coast but I am a Cali native. 

CA might even be recreational legal soon. They are tightening up on Dr recommendations... At least requiring documentation if it goes to court. Oregon is a nice option too. 




GemuGrows said:


> Thanks dawg!
> 
> Too bad i'm not allowed to grow here hah.
> 
> ...


----------



## supchaka (Oct 27, 2015)

I told myself I wasn't gonna keep double posting but I can't help it damnit. My SRS at 21 days.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 27, 2015)

I got a Lime Skunk from ExoticGenetics stacking hard. 
And running some testers of a new cross from a friend. It's Kromes The White x Ultimate Chem08 aka Ultrabrite08 

Peace to you all, and happy toking.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

I am so stoked to see everybody getting into the citrus strains again!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

@supchaka - Isn't it always the case that you say you are going to stop something and then the most amazing thing happens to keep you going?

Those are some amazing pictures!


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2015)

Autumn is here. 
 
Peace DST


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2015)

Well tubes are starting to drink now and ppm has started to lower, so I just added 10 ltr water 30ml bloom and 15ml veg to take it up to 600ppm, the ph I leaving at 5.2 again an hopefully raise by morning It will have


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 28, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well tubes are starting to drink now and ppm has started to lower, so I just added 10 ltr water 30ml bloom and 15ml veg to take it up to 600ppm, the ph I leaving at 5.2 again an hopefully raise by morning It will haveView attachment 3530390[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice work. Got 5 on it


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking at putting together some thing like this for dry sifting/trimming over. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/diy-sieving-frames/
Thinking about using four screens in the 150u, 120u, 100u, and 75u range made of monofilament polyester


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hope everyone is well. I have all but one of the eight plants in the greenhouse down, and hustle 11 units so far. Now we are looking for land and waiting for the rest of the plants to finish. Ak47 is going to go heavy and that should put me at 20lb total for the eight of them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2015)

I also have a few small plants i through out late finishing in there now too.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice Yield Dr. Happy Land/House hunting.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 29, 2015)

Been a while since I posted but here's a pic of my last round with 4 600s! Strains were bubba tahoe, skywalker, and larry og.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2015)

Good to see you dude.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 29, 2015)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Been a while since I posted but here's a pic of my last round with 4 600s! Strains were bubba tahoe, skywalker, and larry og.


Shut looks killer


----------



## Figgy (Oct 29, 2015)

11 day staycation started at 5pm! Dab away in celebration with me . 

The girls are doing well. I have the fem Dog up front, and Lambsbread in the rear. The light is topped out on height, but I think the tall one is finished at 51"  and is frosting up very nicely for just showing sex 14 days ago.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

I chopped a nice southern thunder todayAnd about to press some gg4 top grade 75 micron that has finally dried i think


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks good.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hash is still not ready to press so back in the jar

This is some sfv og 75 micron


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

That is a friggin mountain of resin!!!    


Spread it out on parchment, cover it, and put it somewhere dry and cold. Leave it that way for a week. I think Matt Rize uses a walk in refrigerator.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 30, 2015)

pulled my plants over a week or so got 8.5 ozs so far its not 100 percent yet. got a heap more i just pulled today all the lower stuff i gave an extra 8 to 9 days to mature heres some pics.

got 4 pineapple express babys straight in the tent to


----------



## Figgy (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I chopped a nice southern thunder todayView attachment 3531736And about to press some gg4 top grade 75 micron that has finally dried i think
> View attachment 3531740


Damn, that's a mountain of yummy right there!!! I need to step my hash game up.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

Dog and Hotdog coming doooon!

Dog:



Hotdog





Peace and sausages! (I read today you can eat at least 2 sausages per day...)
DST


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2015)

both look awesome DST, do you know when the hotdog will be available ?


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2015)

Looking damn good..
Mother and her offspring. ...nice


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

Won't really be available for a few months, Bob (depends how much time I get once the 2nd lad is here). Will keep you updated on the situation. Our daycare just threw us a swerve ball so fuk knows at the moment. I may be a full time nanny/stay home Dad soon!!! lol. We signed a contract and then they came back and told us we needed to increase our hours or the contract would get canx...ffs!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2015)

surely a contract is a contract not negotiable or is it like the lisbon treaty? self amending?

both look effin gorgeous man


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

Got us over a barrel lad. There's a clause that states that babies who require full day care take priority....ie register yiunkid from 9-5:30 or nothing....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2015)

Those 2 look lovely like, I am dying to pop sum pips I counted today 137 pips in my stash waitng to see what sex the 2 blue pits, 2 sour cherry and 1 fireballs Is I gave a mate I just want males for pollen.......

Which brings the question can I flower 2 strain males in same small tent and be sure I can get pollen off each without It mixing
Also how long does It take til it drops pollen as will be shutting down cloner tent for this


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 30, 2015)

Yo all i'm just about to build a hydroponics system.

Going to be running one 3x3 100% organic, then doing a 4 site RDWC but i'm going to throw my small clones in a ~18 gallon tote bin DWC until they are big enough.

I'll be getting a water chiller for my RDWC but I don't really have a way to chill my tote starter other than maybe the frozen water bottle type tek.

My main/only concern with hydro is root rot. What products are the best against root rot? I'll be using CX hydroponics nutes which supports microbal life.

Hygrozyme? Something like that?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 30, 2015)

Some GG4 a friend of mine is about to harvest. Stuff is so proper, gunna scoop some cuts for my next round!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> My main/only concern with hydro is root rot. What products are the best against root rot? I'll be using CX hydroponics nutes which supports microbal life.
> 
> Hygrozyme? Something like that?


The best thing to keep root rot away is to keep water temps below 72.

Best product I've ever used for my rez is Dutch Master - Zone. I love the stuff, though not sure how it would vibe with those nutes you are using. I suggest anyone running hydro use DM Zone. (that means you budolskie)

I also think anyone running hydro should use a Silica supplement of any brand. Silica is the bees knees. 

And @budolskie... I sure hope it's possible to run more than one male in a small tent !!!! I got a 'couple' in a tent together as well.

Exciting times around here... the trichome army has begun their march. Super stoked. Oh, also got gifted 1000w worth of lights from a friend. Friends are good to have.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2015)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Some GG4 a friend of mine is about to harvest. Stuff is so proper, gunna scoop some cuts for my next round!


Do you still blast most of your harvests? (assuming you ever did that... thought I remember you saying you did)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2015)

I will be chopping the last of the outdoor this weekend after finding a spot ot mold today. I would have liked another week but we are forecast rain everyday.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2015)

Love that last pic doc. Real proud of all you've done over the past few months. You really did it dude. Got out of LA, got legal, grown an awesome grow to get you a property. Fucking awesome. Another couple years and you'll be chillin watching all the hard work pay off.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2015)

Dutch master -zone? I look for the stuff, 

At min I swap frozen 2ltr bottle 3 times a day 
Soon as it 22c I swap and takes it to about 18c then begins to rise again....

Tank change or top up... yellowish cal mag seems to be coming new growth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Love that last pic doc. Real proud of all you've done over the past few months. You really did it dude. Got out of LA, got legal, grown an awesome grow to get you a property. Fucking awesome. Another couple years and you'll be chillin watching all the hard work pay off.


We should have a farm payed and split in two in the next two years. Next years ghouse grow should be fun. Some other small plants get chopped when i wake up.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd just top up with some more nutes mate. See how that does and change it out when you regularly would.


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 31, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> The best thing to keep root rot away is to keep water temps below 72.
> 
> Best product I've ever used for my rez is Dutch Master - Zone. I love the stuff, though not sure how it would vibe with those nutes you are using. I suggest anyone running hydro use DM Zone. (that means you budolskie)
> 
> ...


DM zone is very avalible to me, i'll definitely see if it jives with my nutes.

I appreciate the suggestion!

I'm planning on getting my water chiller and keeping temps at like 65f, is that appropriate?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"DM Zone"

http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=product&product=ZONE
*Gold Range ZONE*





*TANK ADDITIVE - USAGE INSTRUCTIONS*

All Black Bottle product usage instructions are the same as the equivalent Gold Range product usage instructions.
*Available in:*
1 Litre, 5 Litres

*Use From Beginning Of Grow To The End Of Flower.*
*Is Your Root Zone Fully Optimised – It could be with Gold Range ZONE!*
*Is Your Growth Restricted By Sub-Optimal Roots?*
*Help Your Plants Take Up To 100% Of The Nutrients You Feed Them!*
*Gold Range ZONE Works With All Synthetic Nutrients & Additives, In All Systems And All Mediums!*
We all know that fast growing plants have a big demand for food and water but were you aware of the fact that if your root zone system is not fully optimized, then your plants might be missing out on the ability to uptake all that they need? Trusted around the world by countless growers, Gold Range ZONE ensures that your root system and environment are optimized to help your plants take up to 100% of what they need - all of the time! Forget the enzymes and forget the beneficial bacteria.

Gold Range ZONE has been specially formulated by our Plant Physiology & Biochemistry scientists for use as a full time maintenance program outperforming everything in its class and is your frontline tool of choice for the ultimate root zone environment! Don’t leave your root zone in the hands of just any product. Choose the one trusted by thousands of growers worldwide. Choose Gold Range ZONE!

Gold Range ZONE is designed specifically for use with most growing media and its high performance action performs equally well in any grow system – truly universal! Try it today and see just how important your Optimised Root Zone is when looking for that bumper crop!

*USAGE INSTRUCTIONS:*
For best results, see our Nutrient Calculator for an individualized interactive feeding program to suit your needs.

To use Gold Range ZONE, simply follow these easy guidelines!




*LIGHT STRENGTH: *
Use this schedule from the day you plant out into your system, to the day you harvest for worry free gardening! Recommended for continual use right through grow and flower when water temperature is below 21C / 70F. Add Gold Range ZONE at the rate of 5 ml / 1 teaspoon per 20 litres / 5 gallons of final tank level or volume, with all other additives and before adding your primary nutrient. Check and adjust final nutrient strength using a TDS (PPM or EC) meter. Adjust pH to approximately 5.5 for Rockwool, Perlite, Clay, Vermiculite, Aeroponics, DWC, NFT, Hydro or Coco users or 5.9 for dirt or soilless systems such as Promix or Sunshine mix. See Growers Tips for more info. Feed according to your systems normal requirements.

*MEDIUM STRENGTH: *
Use this mid range strength whenever your water temperature reaches or exceeds 23C / 74F. Your root zone can quickly get out of balance when your water temperature reaches or exceeds this mark. Using Gold Range ZONE at this strength, before problems occur, will optimize your root zones condition until your water temperature falls back into the safe area below 21C / 70F. Add Gold Range ZONE at the rate of 9 ml / 2 teaspoons per 20 litres / 5 gallons of final tank level or volume, with all other additives and before adding your primary nutrient. Check and adjust final nutrient strength using a TDS (PPM or EC) meter. Adjust pH to approximately 5.5 for Rockwool, Perlite, Clay, Vermiculite, Aeroponics, DWC, NFT, Hydro or Coco users or 5.9 for dirt or soilless systems such as Promix or Sunshine mix. SeeGrowers Tips for more info. Feed according to your systems normal requirements.

*AGGRESSIVE STRENGTH: *
Use this strength at first signs of a ‘less than optimal’ root zone. Using Gold Range ZONE at this strength is very effective at quickly re-establishing optimal root zone conditions. Once your plants have regained their vigour, return to using medium strength Gold Range ZONE for the remainder of your growing and / or flowering cycles. Add Gold Range ZONE at the rate of 12 ml / 2 ½ teaspoons per 20 litres / 5 gallons of final tank level or volume, with all other additives and before adding your primary nutrient. Check and adjust final nutrient strength using a TDS (PPM or EC) meter. Adjust pH to approximately 5.5 for Rockwool, Perlite, Clay, Vermiculite, Aeroponics, DWC, NFT, Hydro or Coco users or 5.9 for dirt or soilless systems such as Promix or Sunshine mix. See Growers Tips for more info. Feed according to your systems normal requirements.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2015)

Change tank tomorrow, thats what made me think a day early can harm, or Its top up and leave a week


----------



## chained (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm using Dutch Master root zone, unfortunately my res temp sits around 25C...Sometimes higher. No problems as yet.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 31, 2015)

Changed tank, filled up with 30lts water 
60ml bloom
25ml cal mag
2.5ml flowers burst

650ppm
5.4ph...

Fingers crossed I have a green week starting the 3rd week 12/12 tomoz


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2015)

Don't be afraid to give it a splash of veg nutes too. I would usually use veg nutes first week 12/12 or a half half mix of veg and flower, just to give an extra dose of N to keep them green till near the end, if not all the way through.

And Gemu, my water was usually around 70 f and I never dealt with root rot. You should have no problems at all at 65. You don't even need to keep them that low.

Actually I did deal with root rot my first grow, but that was a big mess up. I used Floraliscious (however you spell it) and it clogged up my airstones, and I had zero bubbles in the tank for almost 2 weeks. Leaving the roots in stagnant water filled with molasses is not a good idea lol.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2015)

This was my first attempt at putting organic humic products (sea green) in my hydro:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> This was my first attempt at putting organic humic products (sea green) in my hydro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's teeming with life!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 31, 2015)

Alright guys, hope you all had / having a good Halloween 

Next run vegging out,

6.5ltr pots
Silver kush - Reserva
Dog #1 - BB
Dog #2 - BB
Deepblue x Livers #1 - BB freebie
Deepblue x Livers #2 - BB freebiw
Cheese - cut
Super Lemon Haze - GHS
Green Crack - HSO
Blueberry x Cheese - mates breeding

1.5ltr pots, all topped 3rd node
2x Fireballs - BB
2 x Hotdog x Sourcherry - BB freebie
Sourcherry - BB
Sunshine Daydream - Bodhi
Skylotus - Bodhi
Silver Mountain - Bodhi
Sorcerers Apprentice - Bodhi



Too many plants again...not sure why I cant get it in my head I only have half the space I used to flower in. Still, I love nothing more than having something new to try and finding some fire


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2015)

Are those some of those grow room glasses? Do you like them? Does anyone else use something like that? I'm spending a lot of time in the grow room these days and need something better then the run of the mill sunglasses I have. Any and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

Are they not just polarized lenses? Always wondered if the expensive grow room specific ones like methodseven were any different or just like everything else that can be made for a few quid but slap a weed sticker on it and triple the price.

the difference in the pic is pretty clear though.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2015)

Tank this morning 600ppm and 5.8ph hopefully a.goo week ahead


----------



## budolskie (Nov 1, 2015)

Also plemon roots


----------



## numberfour (Nov 1, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Are those some of those grow room glasses? Do you like them? Does anyone else use something like that? I'm spending a lot of time in the grow room these days and need something better then the run of the mill sunglasses I have. Any and all suggestions welcome.


Yeah I like them a lot jig, just like the picture it takes out the light intensity making it easier on your eyes. I used to really struggle with the transition from looking in the groom / tent to then going into normal daylight. It could just be my eyes but these glasses have helped me a lot.

The brand is Lumii and they cost £15.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Are they not just polarized lenses? Always wondered if the expensive grow room specific ones like methodseven were any different or just like everything else that can be made for a few quid but slap a weed sticker on it and triple the price.
> 
> the difference in the pic is pretty clear though.


methodseven price.....wtf


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2015)

I've the lumii specs aswell nice n cheap n does the job...anyone grow out cheese bukakke? What's she like? Gonna be popping a few n some dbxl


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2015)

LMAO wha cha do @Mohican accidently put MR.Bubble into your rez? HAHA!


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 1, 2015)

Greasier than a Lil Caesar's hot n ready!


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 1, 2015)

Speaking of I have been trying to eat better but I could destroy a pizza with some garlic butter dipping sauce right about now. Any of you f'ckin pot heads eat that bacon wrapped pizza that was on their commercials for a while? LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2015)

lol! nahn didn't see that bacon wrapped pizza, sorry.... what store?
Walmarts gots some good pizza though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Greasier than a Lil Caesar's hot n ready!


vetty vetty nice! first snow storm of the season.I got my snow tires on IM READY!!!


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 1, 2015)

@Dr.Amber Trichome . This thing. Soo gnar. A heart attack in the making lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2015)

LOL! no way dude! that would totally give me heart palps. it looks real good realll gooood
. too bad I missed it. @Iriemedicine Yo see them commercials on tv for the Oven Roasted Turkey with Cranberry Sub? wheres it out, totally spaced on that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

I started chopping the ak47 this afternoon when i found two buds starting mold so i cut the bigger shit i could before dark. There is lbs left for tomorrow and latter this week we will take the girls to look at 20 acres.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2015)

@jigfresh look like I need a bit more veg in the tank

The ppm is 600 
Ph 5.8 
16 days of 12/12 

Question Is can I up. My ppm to say 800 with just veg?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, you could do that. 800 isn't too high, and that's not too much veg nutes.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I started chopping the ak47 this afternoon when i found two buds starting mold so i cut the bigger shit i could before dark. There is lbs left for tomorrow and latter this week we will take the girls to look at 20 acres.
> View attachment 3533850 View attachment 3533851 View attachment 3533852 View attachment 3533853 View attachment 3533854 View attachment 3533855


Damn Doc that AK was a monster!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2015)

Added 60ml veg 15ml bloom took ppm to 800 and left ph at 5.4

When should I add pk


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Added 60ml veg 15ml bloom took ppm to 800 and left ph at 5.4
> 
> When should I add pk View attachment 3533997
> View attachment 3533998


Is 5.4 OK for hydro? I thought 5.8 was the ideal. 5.5 and you start to reduce availability of npk and calmag.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2015)

Work is almost done I can see the light at the end of the tunnel 

Smilie


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2015)

@Flaming Pie it just as I added the new nutes and took down to 4.8 so I added sum ph up and it raised the 5.4 should slowly move up by tomoz


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Added 60ml veg 15ml bloom took ppm to 800 and left ph at 5.4
> 
> When should I add pk View attachment 3533997
> View attachment 3533998


I've never used PK boost stuff so I don't know.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've never used PK boost stuff so I don't know.



Just veg a bloom? The pk was with ionic pack


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Just veg a bloom? The pk was with ionic pack


Yeah I would just use veg and flower nutrients along with zone, and silica. pH down. And Cal Mag. Always used Cal Mag.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Work is almost done I can see the light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> Smilie
> 
> View attachment 3534077


looks great! Hows it looking for yeild on them? for the most part finished chopping my outdoor today. All thats left now is a little popcorn for hash and a lot of cleanup. i filled my room up again and it looks like the berry bubbles and nibiru in the scog will finish here real soon too.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 2, 2015)

My SRS @ 28 days


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice Chaka!

FYI

2clones went to @FLkeys1 
And another two went.to @Mohican 

The other 8 went outside here. They are sharing big pots. Starting to stretch. . They look great. My other clones I took are doing well too. I'll check on the indoor there flowering tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

supchaka said:


> My SRS @ 28 days
> View attachment 3534264 View attachment 3534265 View attachment 3534266





SomeGuy said:


> Nice Chaka!
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see what it is going to do grown out as a giant next year.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

Looking good everyone. ..

Shish99


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2015)

whats shish99? a cross with C99?


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats shish99? a cross with C99?


ShishKaberry x c99

Very berry


----------



## papapayne (Nov 2, 2015)

looking awesome everyone!!

could anyone recommend a good light controller?

I have a unused 240 circuit in my garage, and am wanting to get a controller to run off that, and controller as many ballasts as possible(6k watts-10k watts range) Right now I just have my ballasts on 120 cords, and the nice empty 240 is calling me to upgrade.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 2, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Titan-Controls-702677-Controller-240-volt/dp/B008198CA2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1446507652&sr=8-7&keywords=light+controller


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking awesome everyone!!
> 
> could anyone recommend a good light controller?
> 
> I have a unused 240 circuit in my garage, and am wanting to get a controller to run off that, and controller as many ballasts as possible(6k watts-10k watts range) Right now I just have my ballasts on 120 cords, and the nice empty 240 is calling me to upgrade.


I'm doing this same thing,my dryer is 30 amp, I'm going with the 4-1000 watt Titan controler...


----------



## supchaka (Nov 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice Chaka!
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


Exciting times ahead for more people! I haven't grown it untopped, I don't know how crazy it would spin up a single bean stalk. And like I mentioned in my thread I had to hit them with cal mag but not the last 2 grows but something to keep an eye out for. She's a true pleasure to grow!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> ShishKaberry x c99
> 
> Very berry


WAs that strain engineered by Shishkaboy from NYC?
@genuity have you ever grown or smoked TGA Cuvee? 
gonna pop one tomorrow for a waterfarm scrog and make it all into hash.

Cuvée

   
Pinot Noir X Space Queen
Thanks to our good friends at Aficionado Seeds we bring you Cuvée a term which means to blend to great things together in order to make one better one. The Pinot Noir is a clone only F4 cross between the Original Blackberry Kush X a Vintage 1978 Pakistani created in Northern California.
Cuvée combines the Chocolate flavor of the Pinot with the Cherry taste and smell of Space Queen and both parents produce copious amounts of resin, and Cuvée combines all of these attributes into one amazing hybrid that is sure to become a premier Hash making strain.
*Phenotypes:*
A rainbow of flavors leaning from a Deep Chocolate Kush to a more Cherry dominant plant. Outdoors certain pheno's start flowering exceptionally early do to its Kush heritage.
*Height:*
Over all the strain tends to stay low and short while still producing good sized very dense flowers that appear to be rolled in Sugar. The Calyx to leaf ratio is very high so it produces more flowers than leaf.
*Yield:*Medium
*Recommended for Indoor and Outdoor.
Best way to grow:*
Outdoors the plant needs caging due to the huge size of the side branches and the speed of growth. Indoors topped and trained to produce a multi headed bush will produce the best yields.
*Harvest:*56-60 days
*Sat/Ind:*30/70
*Hybrid:*Black Berry Kush X Romulan X Cinderella 99
*High Type:*
The Hash is truly sublime and nothing on earth is like it IMO. Calming and relaxing all while like sipping hot Chocolate with Cherries and whip cream it is my all time favorite! The flowers themselves are also amazing and the high from them has more of a body high and is much more complex and taste amazing in a Blunt.
*Taste/Aroma:*
Heavy Kush undertones understated by Blackberry Chocolate and other berries. The prize is the Chocolate Cherry female. The smoke is thick and heavy and very full bodied.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Shish99/Kingdom_Organic_Seeds/

That looks good,and sounds good ...that cuzèe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WAs that strain engineered by Shishkaboy from NYC?
> @genuity have you ever grown or smoked TGA Cuvee?
> gonna pop one tomorrow for a waterfarm scrog and make it all into hash.
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Shish99/Kingdom_Organic_Seeds/
> 
> That looks good,and sounds good ...that cuzèe


Yea that sounds great!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks uz guyz. looking real forward to it. 
and some fresh Smelly Cherry incubating in the Tron.
nice day in the Seattle Area. loving the cool fall weather.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 3, 2015)

Space Queen has a sweet smokiness to the taste that is real smooth and carries over into the progeny.

I could taste it in the Dairy Queen. I could taste it in the Querkle and even the GGx#4 x Querkle, dubbed Gluekle. That sweetness could especially be tasted in the "Qookies", GSC x Querkle. Not sure which cut of GSC for that one. I guess it could be that the Querkle male being used for these crosses carries those flavors well. 

Anyways, DAT, it sounds like it'll be a great cross!

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2015)

750ppm 
5.8ph 

So ppm has lowered by 50 
A ph has raised to the sweet spot......

Let's see how the week goes

Also sumone coming to do a bathroom survey for a replacement, says it will only take 10 mins so got the ona out and had to take my cloning tent into bedroom


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2015)

seems like they ate up those veg nutes you gave them. Might give another little splash back up to 800.... or not... and just see how they go.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Space Queen has a sweet smokiness to the taste that is real smooth and carries over into the progeny.
> 
> I could taste it in the Dairy Queen. I could taste it in the Querkle and even the GGx#4 x Querkle, dubbed Gluekle. That sweetness could especially be tasted in the "Qookies", GSC x Querkle. Not sure which cut of GSC for that one. I guess it could be that the Querkle male being used for these crosses carries those flavors well.
> 
> ...


lol, man you are freakin me out.lol


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2015)

I will try that @jigfresh just once this surveyer has been about bathroom,

The neighbour says takes 7 days to do the bathroom work.....
So maybe lights for tubes will run through the nights see what dates they gis for the actual work


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

Go to get on an tie some ladies down......the fun begins again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

4 weeks today Plemon. Roll on Xmas. been literally years since I've posted buds on the 600. feel like david and goliath with you guys and your outdoor monsters and me in my 3*3 with 3.5L pots haahah.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2015)

but remember what happens in the story. David gives golieth one hit of his buds and knocked that giant right out. 

surprised there's no strain called golieth. Haha there probably is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

hahah yeah I doubt David would sell well unless we called it diamond Dave Kush


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

Looking good bru. The plemons sure do like a bit of leaf action eh! I found with the clone it turned pink later on in flower (5 week mark kind of).


----------



## chained (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey 600, take a look at my mutant - flowers growing out of the stems of fan leaves. I've never seen that before...


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 3, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, man you are freakin me out.lol


SORRY!

just trying to say that cuvee sounds like it'll taste delicious. I can already imagine some of the flavor seeing as how I'm familiar with that Space Queen.

Stay well!

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

mmmmmnn Hotdog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

Albuquerque.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

DST said:


> Looking good bru. The plemons sure do like a bit of leaf action eh! I found with the clone it turned pink later on in flower (5 week mark kind of).


yeah, I've been thinnning mine out every now and then. Yeah the clone does tend to turn that pinky tinge half way through ish.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2015)

Did you make that image DST? lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Albuquerque.............


I was thinking the same thing. Don't think I'll ever get that song out of my head.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 3, 2015)

About to start my next grow just trying to decide on a few new strains I'm thinking all autos this time I've gotten a few good suggestions on here. 

Here's my 600w setup.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> SORRY!
> 
> just trying to say that cuvee sounds like it'll taste delicious. I can already imagine some of the flavor seeing as how I'm familiar with that Space Queen.
> 
> ...


haha, no man, its cool. you just caught me off guard. I was in the middle of watching a physics video and then read you analytical critique with all those totally freaking bizarre names and it just, well, blew my mind how sophisticated you pallet is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

DST said:


> mmmmmnn Hotdog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, that HotDog is HYSTERICAL! who came up with that one? hahahaha I love that image. im tempted to draw it out . very tasty buds there DST.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

That hotdog was the cheesiest image our friend googlewoogly came up with. I am getting quite attached to.him now lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2015)

He's quite a festive guy. Looks like the life of the party, new shoes and everything, even has a little mustard.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2015)

DST said:


> mmmmmnn Hotdog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is nice. I think i have some 2010 dog x fireballs in my stash i might have to pop some. The animal cookies x dog have that dog rubber smel in veg and are fucking crazy shocky. I am wondering how much stretch they will have. Cof's cut of dog i have will double in flower easy but the ac x dog dont have that look to them.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2015)

The 8x4 had a few out to Cain up will cant wait for December haha


Also put 15ml veg into res taking ppm back to 800 and few drop ph down to get the ph from 5.9 to 5.6


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

Filling in a belter there bud


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2015)

Bit blurry the plants like haha, time will drag till its ready and fly when it's done haha


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

They are still quite leggy but not quite dog leggy. I reckon the FB has brought down the stretch a little. I find the FB although still stretchy is far more bushy than the dog.


Dr.D81 said:


> Man that is nice. I think i have some 2010 dog x fireballs in my stash i might have to pop some. The animal cookies x dog have that dog rubber smel in veg and are fucking crazy shocky. I am wondering how much stretch they will have. Cof's cut of dog i have will double in flower easy but the ac x dog dont have that look to them.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's a couple pictures of my Plemon at 14 days 12/12.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2015)

Blasted the tube. Today 


12.odd


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

I think I am going to invest in a heat pad. Water baths are a pain in the.......constantly checking them and topping up. I normally purge for a good few days so it's a right PITA.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2015)

Sulfur burn today.
threw out my tent covered in mold.
.just going to use the frame.
got my Painting back from the dispensary where it been hanging for like a year behind the clones all lit up sideways, looked hella stupid. lol... He actually hung it up ontop of a Bob Marley Poster. It was kinda weird when he took the painting down and Bob marley was behind it all that time.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 4, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Blasted the tube. Today
> 
> 
> 12.oddView attachment 3535585
> ...


What was the weight of the material run, and what was the weight of the bho after? Just curious as to if it is worth investing in equipment for bho, or sticking with qwiso with 99% ISO.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

Figgy said:


> What was the weight of the material run, and what was the weight of the bho after? Just curious as to if it is worth investing in equipment for bho, or sticking with qwiso with 99% ISO.


Rosin seems to be the new thing. no purge etc... I can say it does work. Wife says to get my own damn hair straightener.... LOL


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2015)

12.odd material
Never weighed lump after but smoked it just about with 3 m8s few nails each........

Got sick of weighing and playing with It making everyone dabs the same haha that novelty wore off a while back an it's just what goes on the dabber when broken up before goes soft again, 

And these when to early for a dab


----------



## Figgy (Nov 4, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Rosin seems to be the new thing. no purge etc... I can say it does work. Wife says to get my own damn hair straightener.... LOL


Rosin?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

check out @hyroot He has been messing with it quite a bit. There is also a Rosin tech on this forum somewhere.

BASICS:

using a flat hair iron. wrap bud in parchment. Squeeze in between hot iron for 6-10 seconds at a time. apply lots of force. The oil will literally be juiced from the bud to the parchment and you scrape and dab. 


No shit... it works. use good parchment like Reynolds though. cheap parchment will absorb it. There are companies working on presses and a few are out already, but the hair straightener works like a charm.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2015)

Flower rosin I pressed with a straightener at 300 F for 5-6 seconds. If you press longer make sure the temp is lower.




You can also use one of those Irwin 600 lbs grip to place around the straightener to increase the psi on the plates.

That will outperform a modified t shirt press. It will have a higher psi with the grip

Higher psi - less the temp and you can press a little longer

Rosin threads are in the concentrate and extract section. I also show a lot about rosin and ice wax in my thread as well


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

here figgy. this was posted by @Greengenes707 in his thread. its the dnail press. pretty much says it all. LOL 

Seems like the way to go. no chemicals just heat and pressure.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 4, 2015)

Can you use a silicone baking mat in place of the parchment?
example:





$7.99
Mrs. Anderson's Non-Stick Silicone Toaster Oven...
Mrs. Anderson's 


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Can you use a silicone baking mat in place of the parchment?
> example:
> 
> 
> ...



No it is not recommended. there has been some evidence that the chemicals leach when heated. Just use really good parchment.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2015)

Stem turned petiole. Lol it don't know how to grow just that it wants to!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 4, 2015)

some nug shots 

sour cherry


gorilla glue



dog


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 4, 2015)

You guys weren't kidding about the stretch on that DOG, damn haha.

I decide to just let it go and not tuck it under the screen so I could see how the clones will stretch for next round. Getting a good 6 to 8 inches above the net! Stretching more then the Deep Psychosis Sativa.

Couple shots of the DOG. They love the new light as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2015)

Have you grown out the deep psycho before? I'm curious how it smokes. I got one going now.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2015)

How is Espania Mr J? How is the family liking the international scene?


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

I wish the extract innovators would come up with something that didn't require me using yet another piece of normal household apparatus, lol. My wife is always giving me bear stares as I surreptitiously sneak something else out of the kitchen into my stinky room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

it amuses me how things come full circle in this racket. BHO is the devils work one minute, then oh no, we've cracked the purging process so it's all good for your body/lungs. Now everyone's nicking their birds hair straighteners to make Rosin. Which looks like an even poorer return on your start material than bho. 

To each his own i say. I'm fucking grumpy today, time for a volcano.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

Nothing like being a Grumpy cunt lol!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

get tae..... haha


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2015)

Yield depends on genetics. That 9lb hammer had a 10% return from flowers. 1 gram of.rosin for 10 grams of flower. But my cherry pie has a 25% return. Grape lime Ricky has a 33.3% return. Nightmare cookies 20% return. Pressing hash or sift it's 50% to 80% return.

Yield also depends on psi, temp, and how long pressed. To figure psi it's

Down force pressure / surface area = psi (thanks twitch )

So with a 600lb grip and a 2x4" plates on a straightener.

600 lbs / 8" = 75 psi.

$modified t shirt press with 5x5" plates

1500 lbs / 25" = 60 psi

More psi less heat / longer press.

That rosin I did not use a grip. Just my body weight. But with a grip I would have dropped the temp to 250 F


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

I reckon the Rosin inventor is actually babyliss hair straightener's CEO and it's all a master plan to boost sales.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

That seems like a reasonable return.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

looking at the numbers it doesn't actually. how does it compare to bho in terms of flavour?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2015)

Better than bho. Average properly made bho at 0 ppms. returns from top quality flowers are around 15% - 25% and 10% from top quality trim. 

Some og bho made by my buddy . 20% return. Tests can.back at 0 ppm's. He distills the butane. Blasts through a closed loop system. Then vacuum purged in an across intl vacuum oven. And he also uses a dry ice chamber 

 




Rosin produces the highest terpene profile of any extract. So rosin usually tastes exactly like the plant smells. 

Cherry pie flower rosin

 

 


Some 73/90u ice wax I made last week of my buddies trim. Mix of nightmare cookies, fireballs, locktite, dark side of the moon, dog trap. 10% return. But it's just trim.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 5, 2015)

heres my current grow. ended up with 11 ozs from the last one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

that was meant to read it does actually, autocorrect got me. I'm all for the best flavour. Since I packed cigarettes and even burning weed my sense of smell/taste is better than I can even remember it being.

mrs don catches me stood on her ghb straighteners I'm mince meat tho haha.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

I was gonna say, I thought the figures were decent lol. Stuff looks very nice Hyroot!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 5, 2015)

All this mentioning of wax and roison, time to get the nail out and do fuck all again


----------



## budolskie (Nov 5, 2015)

Rr and couple better shots 8x4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

DST said:


> I was gonna say, I thought the figures were decent lol. Stuff looks very nice Hyroot!


minus the butane costs and its a no brainer. 

So Hyroot, mind giving some details about this rejigged t-shirt press & the process? 

I have a feeling it will be way above my tolerance much like BHO.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking like a nice frosty xmas budolski


----------



## budolskie (Nov 5, 2015)

I can't wait, be pictures every few days now as they start to look good haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Have you grown out the deep psycho before? I'm curious how it smokes. I got one going now.


First run with the Deep Psychosis, went threw like 7 beans as well till I finally found a female. Hoping the clones will root.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2015)

I like qwiso the best so far. Use to do bho, but I find it nice that the iso will evaporate off with no heat needed, gives it a great taste.

My returns average from 15% to 20% of high quality light orange/orange/amber color. I can get higher yields if I let the iso sit longer, but then it starts pulling chlorophyll, gets dark, and potency and taste are not great.

I'll do three runs, first at 45 seconds, second at 5 min, last at 10 min. 10 min is max I'll go. Still clear and shatter, but doesn't have that amber glow.

I kind of want to try something else. Maybe find a better method.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

budolskie said:


> All this mentioning of wax and roison, time to get the nail out and do fuck all again


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

Is a hotdog a sandwich?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> First run with the Deep Psychosis, went threw like 7 beans as well till I finally found a female. Hoping the clones will root.


Bummer about the numbers, I popped 10 I think and ended up with 3 males 7 fems, maybe it was 4/6. Anyways, I cloned them all and they all rooted... so should be good news for you too. I'm stoked to see how they come out. I love the sativa looking leaves.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Is a hotdog a sandwich?


It should be, seeing as sandwiches are one of the 4 food groups, and hotdogs are so important to a balanced diet.


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2015)

Is a cookie a biscuit?


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

mr west said:


> Is a cookie a biscuit?


Humm. .deep thought


----------



## Figgy (Nov 5, 2015)

mr west said:


> Is a cookie a biscuit?


Hell no! Biscuit has no sugar.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 5, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I like qwiso the best so far. Use to do bho, but I find it nice that the iso will evaporate off with no heat needed, gives it a great taste.
> 
> My returns average from 15% to 20% of high quality light orange/orange/amber color. I can get higher yields if I let the iso sit longer, but then it starts pulling chlorophyll, gets dark, and potency and taste are not great.
> 
> ...


This is my thought on it. My qwiso is on point, but something different is always a plus. I'll be running some nugs through the wife's straightener with the next harvest in December. 

ADT, do you just let your material sit in the ISO or do you lightly shake? I usually do 3 runs of medium shaking for 30 secs with 99.8% ISO. Leaves a dark amber qwiso shatter with some small piles of oil.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Bummer about the numbers, I popped 10 I think and ended up with 3 males 7 fems, maybe it was 4/6. Anyways, I cloned them all and they all rooted... so should be good news for you too. I'm stoked to see how they come out. I love the sativa looking leaves.


Yeah it's my first strain that I actually know is Sativa and it is very fun watching it grow, the leaves are cool haha.

Didn't get a lot of stretch out of mine, which I kind of liked. I was expecting problems controlling it but it's my Indica DOG doing all the crazy growing lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Better than bho. Average properly made bho at 0 ppms. returns from top quality flowers are around 15% - 25% and 10% from top quality trim.
> 
> Some og bho made by my buddy . 20% return. Tests can.back at 0 ppm's. He distills the butane. Blasts through a closed loop system. Then vacuum purged in an across intl vacuum oven. And he also uses a dry ice chamber
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> View attachment 3536146


Man i am going to have to start the day with some rosin my self now


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2015)

Figgy said:


> This is my thought on it. My qwiso is on point, but something different is always a plus. I'll be running some nugs through the wife's straightener with the next harvest in December.
> 
> ADT, do you just let your material sit in the ISO or do you lightly shake? I usually do 3 runs of medium shaking for 30 secs with 99.8% ISO. Leaves a dark amber qwiso shatter with some small piles of oil.


I'll do three runs, no shaking, maybe a little swirling. I let it sit in the freezer as well.

I'll put my timer on, first run is 45 seconds, second is 5 minutes, the third is 10 to 15 minutes. Anything after that long is green/dark/low potency/no taste.

The first two runs will look very orange/amber, crystal clear, and stable shatter that you can pick up and break off your chunks and won't melt in your hands. The third run is a little darker, so it's about when it starts leeching cholorphyll, but potency is still there, but it's not near as smooth or tasty as the first two runs.

I just let them sit outside for 24 hours and run a fan over them, scrape it up and ready to dab. No heat added so taste is great. When I initially scrape it's all a fine, almost white colored, powder. I simply press it together between my fingers for a little bit with some parchment paper to bond it all together to get that rock hard lovely looking shatter.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah it's my first strain that I actually know is Sativa and it is very fun watching it grow, the leaves are cool haha.
> 
> Didn't get a lot of stretch out of mine, which I kind of liked. I was expecting problems controlling it but it's my Indica DOG doing all the crazy growing lol


I didn't get much stretch at all, same story, except for the stretchy dogs. I'll be sure to take a picture next time I'm out there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2015)

Fireballs purple. Outdoor


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Fireballs purple. Outdoor
> 
> View attachment 3536209


Nice,the fireball I run is a rosin river,she puts out good.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2015)

You know what I thought would work well for some bigger rosin production is to use a tortilla machine, those giant George foreman type presses. I've never done the rosin myself, don't see it happening either


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2015)

Quick shot of some shatter from the second run which is the 5 minute run. It's the sugar trim from my last harvest of 8Ball Kush.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

I am taking a hit as soon as my son goes to bed......look into my eyes, you are sleepy, sleepy, sleepy...oh ffs, hurry up and go to bed


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2015)

Qwiso still needs to be purged. Only the liquid evaporates. The chemicals stay behind. Even if just winterized with 190 proof still needs to be purged.


Edit :

Vacuum purged


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks a lot different now. Next thursday we will find out when we have to be out of our house, so i will be chopping the indoor scog on Wednesday so it will have time to dry before we have to move it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Qwiso still needs to be purged. Only the liquid evaporates. The chemicals stay behind. Even if just winterized with 190 proof still needs to be purged.


Yea i always used a griddle to do it but still rosin taste way better imo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2015)

Getter done man! 

I'm sure your gonna do fine. That was a big haul this year, with more space you'll do great.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> minus the butane costs and its a no brainer.
> 
> So Hyroot, mind giving some details about this rejigged t-shirt press & the process?
> 
> I have a feeling it will be way above my tolerance much like BHO.



The t-shirt press is modified and sold by dnail. I wouldn't use it or buy it. Like I said in the other posts you can better results with a straightener and a 600lb grip. In about a Month i will be showing my diy rosin press. Using a 1 ton arbor press and 2.5x2.5" stainless steal plates. Eventually I will upgrade to silicon carbide plates. Those are very expensive to get made.

Rosinworks.com sells combo packs for the diy-ers. With pid controller, coils and plates that will mount to arbor presses of all kinds.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i always used a griddle to do it but still rosin taste way better imo.


A griddle won't do shit. It needs to be vacuum purged. When a vacuum oven is used . The oven part is used intermittently and the vacuum stays on the whole time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Getter done man!
> 
> I'm sure your gonna do fine. That was a big haul this year, with more space you'll do great.


I think we are going to set this one back up at payne's for a spring run. Just got a phone call some of my Rum Bayou will be in High Times March issue.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 5, 2015)

supchaka said:


> You know what I thought would work well for some bigger rosin production is to use a tortilla machine, those giant George foreman type presses. I've never done the rosin myself, don't see it happening either


haha I keep envisioning myself standing on a George Foreman grill pressing rosin too. I checked out a tortilla maker thing I have in the cabinet though and there's space in between the plates sadly.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2015)

Go big or go home you rosin bitches! Jk, seems like this might do the trick tho eh?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Go big or go home you rosin bitches! Jk, seems like this might do the trick tho eh?
> View attachment 3536251


Right now i think the 5 in presses are doing the best. The bigger models are not giving even pressured across the plates.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Go big or go home you rosin bitches! Jk, seems like this might do the trick tho eh?
> View attachment 3536251


With those size plates you'd need about 20 tons of forced pressure.

Even the 5x5" plates are too big.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2015)

K so I need to do some field engineering on it. Mount it to a frame with a hydraulic


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2015)

supchaka said:


> K so I need to do some field engineering on it. Mount it to a frame with a hydraulic



There you go a hydrolic press or a pneumatic arbor press will produce the most weight pressure or force pressure.

I'm just using a 1 ton arbor press for its size. Literally they go up $100-$200 for every 1/2 ton. The cheapest 2 ton arbor press I could find is a dake for $400. I can get a 1 ton arbor press at harbor freight for $50 or $60 then the plates combo with 2.5 x 2.5" plates , pid controller and coils is $290.

The smaller the plates the more psi the plates produce. You don't want the plates to be that much larger than the stalk. With a hydrolic press the largeset plates I would use is 5"x5" plates.

The more psi from the plates the less heat is used and the better the quality.

The pid controller is basically an e nail.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2015)

Old pic sour cherry


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

This is the sour cherry in my pipe right now


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2015)

Day 31, why not! 
You know the token bad plant? There's almost always one in every grow. The runty, shitty looking one. No clue why. The little fuckers the same cut as everything else. Yeah that plant! I don't have one in this round


----------



## papapayne (Nov 5, 2015)

how did you and the misses like the sour cherry? It looks like you may have trimmed it more? Its definitely one of my ladies favorites right now, such a nice high


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

7.5g of 160mu = 9 cup cakes. Now 8. Let's see if I get a decent nights sleep.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

Deep Blue almost done. Been on molasses for the last week or so. Can't wait to do her.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2015)

Stretch is ending. Beginning of flowering for this Deep Psychosis. Loving the looks of the sativa after growing Indica dominate strains for so long.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How is Espania Mr J? How is the family liking the international scene?


Espana es muy bien.  I'm having a blast of a time here, and so is little H, but wifey hates it here unfortunately. She is however taking advantage of being in Europe and is traveling a lot. My Spanish is really coming along and I will even strike up conversations with people now. Plants are looking good and I have made some friends so life is pretty good.

Hardest part really has been transitioning from wife working and me not, to the opposite. We've just now really figured out a nice balance, which makes everything easier.

I don't want to return to the USA to be honest. However wife can't wait to get back to the USA. And where wife goes, baby goes, and where baby goes, I go. So there you go. lol

Here's a few pictures:
Taking down a palm tree that had fallen a bit during the storm the other day and found a whole load of these grubs. They were about 2 inches long and fatter than one of my thumbs.
 
Hannah gives Spain a big Thumbs Up.



Driving home from the city tonight I took a picture of the sunset.

 
@AllDayToker here's my Deep Purple from above. 16 days 12/12.

 
And here is my Smelly Cherry. 16 days 12/12.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Espana es muy bien.  I'm having a blast of a time here, and so little H, but wifey hates it here unfortunately. She is however taking advantage of being in Europe and is traveling a lot. My Spanish is really coming along and I will even strike up conversations with people now. Plants are looking good and I have made some friends so life is pretty good.
> 
> Hardest part really has been transitioning from wife working and me not, to the opposite. We've just now really figured out a nice balance, which makes everything easier.
> 
> ...


Thats great bro! I am glade you like it. We bought a trailer today and will be in it till i can build a place.


This is the Rum Bayou Dc grew and that will be in High Times


----------



## Figgy (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats great bro! I am glade you like it. We bought a trailer today and will be in it till i can build a place.
> 
> 
> This is the Rum Bayou Dc grew and that will be in High TimesView attachment 3536557


Damn craziness!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey will have to pop those seeds soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Hey will have to pop those seeds soon


Hell yea you just got some too


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 5, 2015)

My strain tester. Smell of sweet lemonade, homemade taste


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2015)

To early for a nail but can't stop thinking of a go so this time it is, only a little one like


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 6, 2015)

Love me a solid wake n bake.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

Have a good day ADT. My day is on big time. Enjoying my cup cakes and toking on the Dr dabber with some dog extracty thingymabob and a triple distilled zatte beer in my hand. LEKKER


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Have a good day ADT. My day is on big time. Enjoying my cup cakes and toking on the Dr dabber with some dog extracty thingymabob and a triple distilled zatte beer in my hand. LEKKER


Thank you bud, you too!

Picked up a Laphroiag Triple Wood little bit ago. Will be cracking that open and trying it out soon. I have high expections for Laphroiag so hoping it's good!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2015)

I love having a tube and my m8s giving me trim to make this


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> I love having a tube and my m8s giving me trim to make this View attachment 3536943


How are you purging?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

Blue Dream 45 micron hash pressed through 25 micron screen with a hair straightener



Edit: my wife is sitting in the floor right now


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> How are you purging?



Purging what's that haha, I smoke it straight out the rubber mat bout 5 mins after butane has evaporated


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Purging what's that haha, I smoke it straight out the rubber mat bout 5 mins after butane has evaporated


Hahah I'm guessing you're joking


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Hahah I'm guessing you're joking


I'm joking about not knowing what purging is but not joking about smoking it on the nail within minutes of gas evaporated......

Really how bad Is this??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

budolskie said:


> I'm joking about not knowing what purging is but not joking about smoking it on the nail within minutes of gas evaporated......
> 
> Really how bad Is this??


Its not good brother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Its not good brother


That said i have smoked a bit like that myself. Soma says un purged bho is what fucked his lungs up.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2015)

So I think I need to invest in summit to purge it then


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2015)

Several members use vacuum machines that run 24 + hours to get a good purge.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> No it is not recommended. there has been some evidence that the chemicals leach when heated. Just use really good parchment.


It's not heat that leach the chems, it's the butane that they react with.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2015)

*"Spraying Butane Directly on Silicone Mats*
Posted by Skunk Pharm Research,LLC.

How many of ya’ll have gotten caught up in the movement of using a silicone baking mat to spray butane columns directly onto, instead of into a Pyrex dish or similar container?

Many folks have, using it as an alternative to parchment paper, for working their oil into waxes, because it is relatively non stick. It seemed like a questionable practice to me, in view of Cole Palmers and other sites rating silicone rubber as unacceptable for butane service, so I decided to test it myself.

To do so, I solicited an Oil Slick mat from their representative Joshua, and he was nice enough to provide me with one for testing free and provided me with additional information, which I will share with you later in this post.

I conducted the test by carefully weighing the mat and then placing it in a Pyrex dish. Next I sprayed a can of butane directly on it and let it soak in the butane for two minutes, or about the time it took to dissipate the pool of butane. I removed it slightly early, to have an even time.
When I weighed the pad again, I found that it had gained about 30.4% more weight, though even as it sat on the scale, the added weight was evaporating away rapidly. It was more or less like a sponge to the butane.

What that means to me, is that the silicone rubber absorbed the butane.
My concern is that when the butane comes back out, it will bring things with it, which I don’t want in my oil.

Interestingly, as it turns out, Oil Slick themselves don’t recommend the practice and I’ve attached a letter from Joshua stating so and exactly why.
*
Hi Greywolf,
I am sure you know, silicone swells in the presence on non-polar solvents. Hexane is actually used as a “swelling agent” for silicone tubing to allow for an easier connection.

The swelling effect is the primary reason why silicone makes a poor compatibility choice when selecting a material to come into prolonged direct contact with non-polars.
As you must also be aware, chemical contamination from “extractables” in silicone materials, (in a procedure such as you are describing) is due almost entirely to the physical release of low molecular weight siloxanes, and other impurities from the manufacturing process.

This is why Tygon 3350, or SaniTech-Ultra, are made with platinum cured silicone rather than the more common peroxide cured variety. This is also why we use platinum catalyzed USP6 silicone in our pads. (rather than peroxide/food grade).

As far as I am aware, we are the ONLY company doing this. The cost of material for a simple “baking mat” would be prohibitive in that industry.
For the record (sometime I feel like abroken record) We do not sell the Pad to spray directly onto. Many (many) folks do, and when we realized it (july of 2012), we switched the silicone we use as our raw material as aprophylacticmeasure. 

We also removed the Logo from our pads, because we feared that immersion in non-polar solvent could act to weaken the bond between that thin layer of logo silicone, and the pad beneath. As concerned as we were about the logo….i cringe when I see folks spraying into parchment. The matrix of silicone in common parchment paper (non-Quilon / silicone coated) is extremely fragile compared to a pad. I imagine the violence of swelling and shrinking on that scale would be tenfold compared to the effect that prompted our own change of material.

The physical wear of swelling/shrinking/swelling/shrinking along with the various stresses inflicted by the innovative public (razor blades, torches etc…) make any sort of performance warranty unmanageable.

So we make em as pure as it gets, and when people ask us….we tell em that if they insist on using them this way, to please discard them if they notice any physical degradation.

I would refrain from cutting the pad to perform your testing, as this will expose the inner weave. Once cut or torn, the physical consequences of swelling could lead to damage along the exposed area.

Let me know where to send it, and I will get a Pad out to you today. Always happy to hear your thoughts. I redacted about 2 pages of hyper technical diatribe from this email…. because I figured you have likely done your own research regarding Pt cured silicone, and the various plasticizers that are used in food grade silicone. This is understandably a topic quite close to my heart; and I will be vary happy to discuss at length should you have specific questions (or non-specific musings?).

Also, should you require it, you have my explicit permission to share anything we discuss with whichever forums you are involved in.

Regards,
Joshua"
*
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 6, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's not heat that leach the chems, it's the butane that they react with.



All good info. However I was responding to using mats in the production of rosin. I do not spray butane and I definitely would not spray a non-polar solvent into silicone... 

Still a bad idea to use them making rosin too.


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

No need to go too youp0rn.com. its right here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a very nice expensive Ceramic Infra shine hair straightener flat iron. 1 inch, with a heat volume control from 170-400 F degrees, I never use it .
Im willing to part with it.


----------



## chained (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have a very nice expensive Ceramic Infra shine hair straightener flat iron. 1 inch, with a heat volume control from 170-400 F degrees, I never use it .
> Im willing to part with it.


Document the results


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2015)

sure, here you go.


----------



## chained (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sure, here you go.
> View attachment 3537358


Now stick a nail in it and push it against red hot metal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> All good info. However I was responding to using mats in the production of rosin. I do not spray butane and I definitely would not spray a non-polar solvent into silicone...
> 
> Still a bad idea to use them making rosin too.


I am using parchment paper and i see no need to use a oil slick


i bought a 1978 chevy 4x4 today to pull the camper and use as a farm truck. As some of you have seen my little rig you know it is not what i want to pull shit over mountains and down blm roads with


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 7, 2015)

Water hash and full melt drysift ftw! Rosin dabs all day!


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That said i have smoked a bit like that myself. Soma says un purged bho is what fucked his lungs up.


I was always under the impression that butane could do some heavy damage on the neurological system but im sure un purged BHO will fuck up some lungs too as well. Maybe the moral of the story is just stay away from mystery oil lol.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am using parchment paper and i see no need to use a oil slick
> 
> 
> i bought a 1978 chevy 4x4 today to pull the camper and use as a farm truck. As some of you have seen my little rig you know it is not what i want to pull shit over mountains and down blm roads with
> View attachment 3537369


Love the Chevy and that bumper will be good if you ever come across some zombies  haha. 

Good luck with your move, some friends of mine moved from the UK to the side of a mountain in sunny Europe a few years ago. Built log cabins, have solar and wind power, grow all their veg and a shit load of bud, have amazing views and no neighbours....I was planning on taking the family out the other year as its they way we would like to live but my Mrs got her dream job and the kids love it where we are so we just visit time to time.

4x4 getting a bit full


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 7, 2015)

budolskie said:


> I'm joking about not knowing what purging is but not joking about smoking it on the nail within minutes of gas evaporated......
> 
> Really how bad Is this??


I'll be the first to say I've smoked oil heavily contaminated with butane..even the crappy butane with sulphur in it (the Internet can be dangerous in that way giving me all these novel ideas). Knowing now what I do, I would highly advise against it. I'm not saying go buy a vac chamber and cycle a few times under heat (how I get honeycomb bho) but the idea is to get as much butane out as possible. The neurological and physical effects of smoking butane are a deterrent in themselves, but wouldn't you want the purest 'medicine' possible? By simply adding a step to your process you can improve your end product. I would set up a double boil system (boiling water in a pot, reduce heat, float a Pyrex dish or similar with blasted oil until the viscosity of the oil allows it to flow, take dish out and whip it with a paper clip or nail, watch bubbles come out.) you would be surprised how much gas is still in the product, the oily nature and high viscosity trap these butane bubbles within the oil. You don't have to boil it, really you just want to heat the oil as less invasively as possible to allow it to flow and give these bubbles a way to escape their oily dungeon.

Give it a try you won't be disappointed, your body and mind will thank you later!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Love the Chevy and that bumper will be good if you ever come across some zombies  haha.
> 
> Good luck with your move, some friends of mine moved from the UK to the side of a mountain in sunny Europe a few years ago. Built log cabins, have solar and wind power, grow all their veg and a shit load of bud, have amazing views and no neighbours....I was planning on taking the family out the other year as its they way we would like to live but my Mrs got her dream job and the kids love it where we are so we just visit time to time.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what we are wanting to do, and zombies would f'ing explode on that plate steel behemoth


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

She looks just like you Jig! You are in so much trouble!!!!

North garden before harvest:







After:




Purple Haze:






Jail Bird:




Rebar Clones:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello everyone the oldman's been under the weather lately.
Here's the pics of the sativa's in the flower room on 11/13 and the indica's in the tent getting ready
to go to the flower room next week.
@curious old fart, thanks again, I'm real impressed with the shop lights lots of veg growth with them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks great Mo, and those babys looking happy oldman

Got the camper here with out incident and the truck did great!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm glad they are working well for you.
I've been wondering where you've been. I hope you get to feeling better.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I'm glad they are working well for you.
> I've been wondering where you've been. I hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> 
> cof


I've got a good old case of gutbuster bug, I lost close to 15 lbs in a little over 2 weeks.
Been too busy in the crapper to sit and write.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2015)

there was a stomach bug going around here, but it only put you down for 5 days........which was the week before last for me..
The biggest problem with getting older is that it is harder to recover from illnesses.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2015)

Question for tent growers, I'm running my exhaust in the tent 30 min. every 6 hrs. is
this enough exchange for a 4x8 tent oh yea it's a 380 cfm 6" fan with a 4x12 vent for 
passive intake.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 7, 2015)

What wattage lights? When I had 2k in a 5x10 the exhaust had to run nearly nonstop. 8 inch fan


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2015)

I am with Papa I just run my fans in the tent 24/7. I was para about smells as the tent was in an apartment though.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2015)

Same here too, I've never had a fan on a timer. If there was too much airflow running a fan all the time, I would downgrade to a smaller fan.

I think the rule somewhere was to exchange the air in your grow space three times per hour ???? Not sure if that's accurate, but I think I remember that.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 8, 2015)

in my 4x4 i run my 6 inch hurricane fan 24/7 

I've tried using router speed control reducing day and night airflow experimenting 
it was just fine in day but due to not having enough air exchange at night and high humidity i got PM last year 

replaced ducting pots everything affordable bleached down tent, light, fans everything so now i know its better to have a little too much ventilation watering a little more often because in my area the humidity is an issue otherwise 

like @jigfresh said if its too much of an issue maybe you would consider running smaller fan size my 6 inch is more than enough for my HPS and tent both 

i run an air-cooled sun system yield master 2 hood with one end open to pull in heat from the top of the tent by the light , and use the passive intake flaps at the bottom of the tent to pull air in and a few small clip ons to help circulate in there as well 

I've learned the hard way i guess ventilation is huge man imo 

peace my RIU brothers and good luck hope this and last few replies help


----------



## Figgy (Nov 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Question for tent growers, I'm running my exhaust in the tent 30 min. every 6 hrs. is
> this enough exchange for a 4x8 tent oh yea it's a 380 cfm 6" fan with a 4x12 vent for
> passive intake.


400cfm in the 3x3x8 24/7. I'm in the SE though with high humidity for 8+ months out of the year. I'm having to run my dehumidifier 24/7 now too with humidity still at 85+%. Anything to keep PM away.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 8, 2015)

I didn't give enough info., the only lights are the 3 led shop (no heat) lights and a small electric radiator
for heat, the tent is veg only and the odor is no consequence but I do have a carbon filter in line.
The temp. stays at 78f rh at 60-70%, that will probably change in a few weeks when I start
the BB grow and have 30-35 plants going. Ambient rh in the basement where the tent is runs about 20%.
I plan on adjusting the exchange to the rh as needed but I was curious about air exchange I know the plants 
need fresh air but the basement is not heated and I didn't want to chill the girls. 
Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 8, 2015)

Yo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 8, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I didn't give enough info., the only lights are the 3 led shop (no heat) lights and a small electric radiator
> for heat, the tent is veg only and the odor is no consequence but I do have a carbon filter in line.
> The temp. stays at 78f rh at 60-70%, that will probably change in a few weeks when I start
> the BB grow and have 30-35 plants going. Ambient rh in the basement where the tent is runs about 20%.
> ...



Twice an hour for 5min or so each time. I used to work In cabinets and I had a similar low-heat veg situation. Keep air circulating though as it will help fight condensation. 

I've used damp-rid buckets to drop Rh too when it would get bad. Those heat light bulbs for raising poultry work too as heaters depending on space size.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey 6'erz
Dropping in to say hi


----------



## papapayne (Nov 8, 2015)

yea the biggest thing with tents is if there's not enough air exchange they become nightmares to keep pm out of.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 8, 2015)

I run a 4x 4 and during early veg run my 6 inch HO whenever the light is on ( 18 on) at lower speed to keep temps around 77 degrees, after moving to 5 gallon and 2 liter pots add small fan at top of tent and run fan at 3/4 speed always, after changing to 600 MH at about 2 weeks change to full speed 24 hours a day and small heater when lights are off.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Twice an hour for 5min or so each time. I used to work In cabinets and I had a similar low-heat veg situation. Keep air circulating though as it will help fight condensation.
> 
> I've used damp-rid buckets to drop Rh too when it would get bad. Those heat light bulbs for raising poultry work too as heaters depending on space size.


Thanks, I've added a tower fan to move air.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 8, 2015)

This is what I'm left with until harvest, or an early chop for 1 plant (not sure how long we want to go without anything). Qwiso drippage from a few months of dabbing. A little rough on taste, but does the job.

Flower is moving along nicely. One Dog smells like cat piss, and the other is sweet. The Lambsbread are totally different. One in the back left looks like it will have some nice collas, but the one on the back right has some golf ball action that is loaded in trichs. These should be very interesting once done.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2015)

Figgy said:


> This is what I'm left with until harvest, or an early chop for 1 plant (not sure how long we want to go without anything). Qwiso drippage from a few months of dabbing. A little rough on taste, but does the job.
> View attachment 3538601
> Flower is moving along nicely. One Dog smells like cat piss, and the other is sweet. The Lambsbread are totally different. One in the back left looks like it will have some nice collas, but the one on the back right has some golf ball action that is loaded in trichs. These should be very interesting once done.View attachment 3538603


Looking good figgy!



bassman999 said:


> Hey 6'erz
> Dropping in to say hi


Good to see you Bman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2015)

I started a batch of seeds yesterday and 5 of them are vintage 1996 stock Sensi Star seeds that where given to papapayne through me since i have had practice with getting old beans to germinate. We are both hopeing to find a real heavy hitting girl to put us to sleep as we both have trouble with that.
I also started some
Daze ( durban x neville's haze) joedank
Og lerry\CVK x honeybee #2 mine
Blueballz ( fireballs x 98 blue moonshine ) bobbitchen
Jilly bean x mulauje Mohican
Gatorballs ( alligator kush #18 x fireballs ) mine
Gdp x honeybee mine
Hso cem dawg x gdp ( some of the beans from the very first pollination i did )
Swamp Wrecked #5 x honeybee#2 mine


96 sensi star


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> Hey 6'erz
> Dropping in to say hi



Droppa da bass mon


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I started a batch of seeds yesterday and 5 of them are vintage 1996 stock Sensi Star seeds that where given to papapayne through me since i have had practice with getting old beans to germinate. We are both hopeing to find a real heavy hitting girl to put us to sleep as we both have trouble with that.
> I also started some
> Daze ( durban x neville's haze) joedank
> Og lerry\CVK x honeybee #2 mine
> ...


Mmmmm that's what's up


----------



## budolskie (Nov 9, 2015)

Well changed the tank Friday, 
30ltrs
800ppm
Left [email protected] 5.3

Ppm has rose to 850
And ph was 5.6 on Sat and 5.7 yesterday 

They have drank 10ltrs already.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's a few of mine @ 20 days 12/12.

Jake Blues
 

Plemon
 
 


Deep Psycho

 

Smelly Cherry

 

DPQ


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2015)

@budolskie reminds me, I need to clean one of my fans as well


----------



## budolskie (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes I thought mine needs a clean after the pic, Will do before lights on as getting so lights run through the night for when bathroom gets fitted on 18th-23rd few days work but can't shut the tubes down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

colour coming off that smelly cherry already is canny.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I started a batch of seeds yesterday and 5 of them are vintage 1996 stock Sensi Star seeds that where given to papapayne through me since i have had practice with getting old beans to germinate. We are both hopeing to find a real heavy hitting girl to put us to sleep as we both have trouble with that.
> I also started some
> Daze ( durban x neville's haze) joedank
> Og lerry\CVK x honeybee #2 mine
> ...


Daze, Blueballs, and Gatorballs sound dope!


----------



## Figgy (Nov 9, 2015)

Thinking of ordering a 2x4x6 tent and a 4' T5 for clones, vegging, and maybe a mother or two. I'm not sure if I need it or which cloning solution to use. Do t5's put off enough heat that an extraction fan would be needed? I've done some research on parts to get this up, but am I'm not sure if I have it all covered. Tent, light, hangers, was thinking a bubble cloner, and more research on keeping mothers and cloning. I appreciate an help you guys/gals can pass my way. Happy Monday folks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Still a bad idea to use them making rosin too.


Food grade silicone rubber is perfectly ok to make rosin with, as long as you don't go above the maximum stated temperature of the mat (which is impossible to do with hair straighteners).


----------



## budolskie (Nov 9, 2015)

So check the tank today and ppm has raised in 900 and ph is 5.8......

Should I top up with water and lower the ppm since it's climbed from 800 to 900 since Friday


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah man, give it some water, drop it to like 750 or something.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Thinking of ordering a 2x4x6 tent and a 4' T5 for clones, vegging, and maybe a mother or two. I'm not sure if I need it or which cloning solution to use. Do t5's put off enough heat that an extraction fan would be needed? I've done some research on parts to get this up, but am I'm not sure if I have it all covered. Tent, light, hangers, was thinking a bubble cloner, and more research on keeping mothers and cloning. I appreciate an help you guys/gals can pass my way. Happy Monday folks


T-5's put out more heat than you would think. I have gone to the led shop lights from Sam's, $36 each, as they draw less electricity and have no heat....plus better plant growth.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 9, 2015)

My little 100 watt led can get my closet to 90 if someone shuts the door on me.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2015)

I have 12 of the 40w led shop fixtures and no increase in temperature....but the humidity went up.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Nov 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> T-5's put out more heat than you would think. I have gone to the led shop lights from Sam's, $36 each, as they draw less electricity and have no heat....plus better plant growth.
> 
> 
> cof


Any particular brand/type or just any of the led shop lights? Any recommendation on number of those to cover a 2x4 area? And a big thanks! $36 beats the $100 I was looking at.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> colour coming off that smelly cherry already is canny.


yeah I was thinkin the same thing! I hope mine looks that nice.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2015)

the led lights from Sam's Club by Lights of America $35.98...40watts...2 led strips






Non-members pay 10% surchargeJoin now 
*Specifications*

Hanging chain and hardware included
4,200 lumen output
Sturdy one-piece aluminum housing
White reflective interior
Electronic drivers
Ideal for garages, basements, work areas, utility rooms, recreation rooms


this is also available from Lowe's for $49.95





cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2015)

Well I'm not as handy as I thought I was...
All I trying to do was switch ballast,needles to say......I got a birds nest of a mess...^^this is right befor I got started 

I'll just say I'll stick to buying stuff..


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> T-5's put out more heat than you would think. I have gone to the led shop lights from Sam's, $36 each, as they draw less electricity and have no heat....plus better plant growth.
> 
> 
> cof





curious old fart said:


> I have 12 of the 40w led shop fixtures and no increase in temperature....but the humidity went up.
> 
> 
> cof





curious old fart said:


> the led lights from Sam's Club by Lights of America $35.98...40watts...2 led strips
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There was a recall on some LED tube lighting sure to fire concerns.

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Osram-Sylvania-Recalls-T8-LED-Tubes/


I hope these aren't your lights? I remember reading that you switched your whole setup to LED tube lighting...

Stay safe!

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well I'm not as handy as I thought I was...View attachment 3539197
> All I trying to do was switch ballast,needles to say......I got a birds nest of a mess...^^this is right befor I got started
> 
> I'll just say I'll stick to buying stuff..


Did you put that in?
I Did two of those.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 9, 2015)

U will have to pull out copper tap . In side the socket. With those ballast


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> There was a recall on some LED tube lighting sure to fire concerns.
> 
> http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Osram-Sylvania-Recalls-T8-LED-Tubes/
> 
> ...


the ones that I have are individual leds (120 per unit) and not the T-8 replacement tubes


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm with cof on this one, I love mine great veg output and not a lot of stretch.
Not to mention the cost.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2015)

@Dr.D81, sounds like your going to have another super grow going.
Good vibes on the Sensi Star, great smoke there.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 9, 2015)

man i miss sensi star I've only had it like 3 times in all 

such a great smoke  lucky you!


----------



## Figgy (Nov 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> the led lights from Sam's Club by Lights of America $35.98...40watts...2 led strips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you recommend 1 or 2 in a 2x4x6 tent?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 9, 2015)

SRSOG 5 weeks in, woot woot.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Would you recommend 1 or 2 in a 2x4x6 tent?


Three. I have a 2' X 4' table that uses three above and 3 below with the plants in pots over 36"
the shelves on the left have 2 lights per shelf and the one on the right has 3.....pic was 2 months ago and the cups have been replaced with 4' square pots.



cof


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2015)

what do you have on your floor? Looks nice and clean.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2015)

Those are 1/2' mats from a restaurant supply company....they only had them in 5' sections.
they don't look quite so clean after some spills.


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2015)

Well,well well......guess I can't get high and do everything, but now it looks like one of the ballast is bad..
The bottom 4 lights flicker (2 times) when I plug it in,back to the store.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 10, 2015)

@oldman60 - the super stretch Lambsbread that has golf ball nugs and is super frosty smells like citrus/grapefruit! Never had such a citrusy smell before. I am more stoked every week by these! I hope you are having the same luck.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well,well well......guess I can't get high and do everything, but now it looks like one of the ballast is bad..View attachment 3539864
> The bottom 4 lights flicker (2 times) when I plug it in,back to the store.


Lol, story of my life and the honey-do list! Smoke, look at list, start objective one, smoke again, then forget about all of it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well,well well......guess I can't get high and do everything, but now it looks like one of the ballast is bad..View attachment 3539864
> The bottom 4 lights flicker (2 times) when I plug it in,back to the store.


Light bulbs good? That's what's wrong with mine. 8 bulbs t5 setup. Got my sockets on eBay. For $5 for 12


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2015)

Only loaded the thread at first to see how many pages it would take to catch up....
...about 30. So I jumped to here to just drop a note to say Hello.

I am still popping my good gear and am trying to learn RDWC, all the while 
working nutso hours.

Hoping to catch up more, but even more so that you are all rocking it.

JD


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 10, 2015)

Watup 600

Well my dog x dippsy. Have 2 strong strain smells in flower.

One have's a sweet smelly lemonade stinky feel, too it.

Other has a sour fuel stink to it.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2015)

Figgy said:


> @oldman60 - the super stretch Lambsbread that has golf ball nugs and is super frosty smells like citrus/grapefruit! Never had such a citrusy smell before. I am more stoked every week by these! I hope you are having the same luck.


Cool, mine is still putting on 1"+ a day no sign yet but I'm a while behind you.
@ curious old fart, the veg growth on my plants under the led's are way better than hid.
I'm amazed! nice stocky plants with super branching. (pics tomorrow)
Thanks again.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 10, 2015)

I want to make some san pedro or peruvian torch pickles.

Anybody have any experience or preference toward one of the cacti or the other?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

Took the scog down and filled my drying lines up one last time here. I will be taking the greenhouse down tomorrow so i can say it is gone at court thursday morning. I hope i get a weed friendly judge.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2015)

Good luck with the Judge Dr. Hopefully he is a judge with common sense....here's how it should go.

Judge Q/ So you paid the rent on time? 
Dr. A/ Yes sir, 
Judge Q/ So what the fuk is the problem then Landlord?
Landlords A/ Eeerm, we're just cunts is all!!!
Judge: Get the fuk out and stop wasting the court systems time and money.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey guys, the buds on my plant look really weird, I thought they would get fatter later in flower, but now they seem to be spilling out trichomes or something. Do you think that's ok?


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2015)

You must try and stuff those tricklomes back in the sackles. Otherwise you won't have the DANK....fukkin newb.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

not manyana neither Rodrigeuz! lmao


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2015)

Balls O' Fire there jig.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2015)

@Dr.D81, Good vibes on the morrow bro, hope you get a fair result.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2015)

damn that pollen on the leaves of your plant jig?
shit looks identical to powdery milew. scare me very much.
remind me I need to vent my room it smells so bad of sulfur I cant stand a min in there.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 11, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, the buds on my plant look really weird, I thought they would get fatter later in flower, but now they seem to be spilling out trichomes or something. Do you think that's ok?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540283


Balls? We've got balls!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie finger hash rosin


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah DAT, that's all pollen. Luckily I haven't had to deal with PM for a long time. I do have an odd plant right now that has shown a couple spots though. Not sure why, it's not too humid in the grow space.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2015)

that's awesome to hear jig! I got totally spooked when I saw that. sounds and looks like your doing wonderfully in Spain. The garden looks wicked good.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 11, 2015)

100% organic white OG from clone from a plant last run. 1000w hps, 3x3 gorilla tent.

All those little clones will be given away.

The 4 in that DWC will be put into a RDWC in that empty tent

  


Clones are from this plant


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's awesome to hear jig! I got totally spooked when I saw that. sounds and looks like your doing wonderfully in Spain. The garden looks wicked good.


Haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 11, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, the buds on my plant look really weird, I thought they would get fatter later in flower, but now they seem to be spilling out trichomes or something. Do you think that's ok?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540283


That's hot.

I love it.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good evening everyone here's the pics of the babies just moved them into the flower room
damn that's good to say. White Indica , C99, Lambsbread.
This grow with the WI I doubled the feed and they reek at 6 weeks very hashy. 
Lambsbread has a nice odor to, very citrusy.
The indicas were raised with the white led's (I pruned the bottom 5 sets of branches).
Top &ctr WI, C99 bottom Lambsbread.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oops that old finger studderrrrr.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

Last bud of in the greenhouse
 
Got the poly off and and it started back raining


----------



## Figgy (Nov 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's hot.
> 
> I love it.


Every time I see or hear "that's hot" I hear it in Paris Hilton's voice. So irritating, but funny overkill.


oldman60 said:


> Good evening everyone here's the pics of the babies just moved them into the flower room
> damn that's good to say. White Indica , C99, Lambsbread.
> This grow with the WI I doubled the feed and they reek at 6 weeks very hashy.
> Lambsbread has a nice odor to, very citrusy.
> ...


Watching the Lambrbread closely...


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Every time I see or hear "that's hot" I hear it in Paris Hilton's voice. So irritating, but funny overkill.
> 
> Watching the Lambrbread closely...


She's starting to throw preflowers now I plan on taking 6-8 clones off her so that should slow
her down a bit. I gave her 2 weeks of veg then into the flower room.
The C99's have bud sets started @6 weeks old.
Keep me informed since your a bit ahead of me.
Thanks figgy.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 11, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> She's starting to throw preflowers now I plan on taking 6-8 clones off her so that should slow
> her down a bit. I gave her 2 weeks of veg then into the flower room.
> The C99's have bud sets started @6 weeks old.
> Keep me informed since your a bit ahead of me.
> Thanks figgy.


First pheno. Look like they are going to be spear shaped colas. The smell is more generic sweet right now. The frost is good. Sorry for the rough pic. Camera with flash with HPS.......
Pheno two. Golf balls with excellent frost. A bud squeeze reeks of grapefruit and citrus! These are around 56" off the soil so the pic isn't great.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2015)

Figgy said:


> First pheno. Look like they are going to be spear shaped colas. The smell is more generic sweet right now. The frost is good. Sorry for the rough pic. Camera with flash with HPS.......View attachment 3540747
> Pheno two. Golf balls with excellent frost. A bud squeeze reeks of grapefruit and citrus! These are around 56" off the soil so the pic isn't great.View attachment 3540755


Looks like some fire there fig those colas look great it will be interesting to see if they give different highs.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2015)

8x4 yesterday day 37 should they not be filled out more?

Still leaving another 30 days or so


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2015)

What is it you are running in there Budolskie?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks about right to me, maybe a little behind, but they ain't skinny looking buds or anything.

How the tubes coming along?

It's just past 3 weeks here and things are really starting to get chunkier now.  I see many stakes in my future.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2015)

@DST 
There is 3 dpq, 10 fb x sc and my last cut of the first blue pits

@jigfresh 
Like a jungle, need to lose the raised floor to give me 10inch between top tubes and a net for scrog


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2015)

They are nice and green a be happy to get a harvest as first time in them and every tank change has me worried....

After adding 10 ltrs water when ppm was raising I got it staying on 750 and ph 5.7 tue and 5.8 yesterday will check soon when lights come on as i have to have them on through night as bathroom getting done next week


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2015)

If it were my grow I'd give them a 3 week trim, take a lot of the lower shit off. As you see, they don't have a problem growing more.

Also... seems like your plants like it around 750. They might get a little more hungry round week 5 when they pack on the weight, but for now I'd keep it around that.

Oh, and also, FYI... I would give my girls nothing but water (and zone) for the last 2 weeks. Not saying it's the best way, just in my head it cut down on the stored nutes in the buds.... plus the plants would still be green by harvest, so seemed to me they didn't need any more.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2015)

Alright guys, I am a week into flower and its looking like I have a really high male to female ratio from my latest seed run. I have read poor environments can influence plants into becoming male ?

So, my veg tent was slightly warmer by a couple of degrees to normal and I was a week or two behind potting up due to drying in my flower tent. Could these factor into me getting more males ?

Not pissed off just curious. Have my main plants in flower and the seeds are just to sex and for tasters.

Any info much appreciated


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2015)

Seems like an ongoing debate. Some people claim environment determines sex , although I am not sure any actual scientific evidence backs the claims up. There is a reason that MJ has remained a dioecious plant and I would doubt nature would engineer it in a way that if it's a certain temperature all the seeds will be female. That could have drastic consequences for the species in nature. Just my 2 cents from logical thinking.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info D, makes sense. I am looking at possibly 7 males out of 9 seeds, just seemed a high ratio to anything I have run before.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 12, 2015)

goodmorning 600 

just thought id stop in to wish everyone a good day 

i just changed the bulb on my 600 for the new girls that just got flipped  

time to sit back and watch them take off and keep building on the veg stable in the mean time 

they are in 7 gallon pots 50% Super Soil on most strains that gave me killer results with ghost og and mendo breath with the supplement of a few ACTs 

so lets see how Animal Cookie, Big E, Black Lime Reserve, and Blueberry Cookie hold up the canopy temps about 75 humidity is at 35 to 40% 

nearly ideal for my poor mans setup in the 4x4 lol 

now back to breakfast a couple IPAs and some heady nuggets haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

I showed up for court to day and when they called 
me up i was present and prepared. I had all the notices and pictures i handed over as i gave a short overview. The property company falled to showed and after reviewing what i brought in the judge dismissed the case

SO FUCK THAT BITCH


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I showed up for court to day and when they called
> me up i was present and prepared. I had all the notices and pictures i handed over as i gave a short overview. The property company falled to showed and after reviewing what i brought in the judge dismissed the case
> 
> SO FUCK THAT BITCH


Sweet man glad to hear it got dismissed 

Karma is good to all who are good she was on your side 

Hate court appearances they take one look at me and want guilty with my long hair beard and grateful dead shirts lol


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I showed up for court to day and when they called
> me up i was present and prepared. I had all the notices and pictures i handed over as i gave a short overview. The property company falled to showed and after reviewing what i brought in the judge dismissed the case
> 
> SO FUCK THAT BITCH


Amen, done and done.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2015)

Well gave sum undergrowth a trim and seemed seemed like loads bud sites


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

So the Principal Broker ( dumb ass that missed court ) came by to talk with me before he refiled. He was much more personable than the P.M. that i spoke with before. Anyway the long and short of our conversation was we will be out by the end of the month like we had requested the first time i went in to talk to them. This at least gives us the time to get everything sorted and moved. Plus the way it is working out i still wont ever have had an eviction. I could stay and fight them still but then i could still end up showing being evicted. Anyway i just am hopeful we find land and make the mid march ground braking we need to get the greenhouse in next year.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2015)

Good news doc! Way to go. Stay cool and you will be on the path you want. Fingers crossed you can score.property!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2015)

Still sending the good vibes to you Doc. Hope you find a great piece of earth.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I showed up for court to day and when they called
> me up i was present and prepared. I had all the notices and pictures i handed over as i gave a short overview. The property company falled to showed and after reviewing what i brought in the judge dismissed the case
> 
> SO FUCK THAT BITCH


NICE!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 12, 2015)

Well glade to here about the dismissal, doc.

Well my cross of dog x dippsy. Are coming out great. Got some smelly sweet, and stinky, and some sour oil greasy, stinky ? Did 10 got 6 females. Very bushy plants . Looks to be buding up nice.


----------



## chained (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey 600,

Any reasonably priced tips for keeping res temperatures down, and consistent, without too much maintenance(read: something I can just plug in or 'fill/address' daily and forget?)


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2015)

Bottle of frozen water an swap a few times a day keeps mine between 19 and 22c

Only 30ltr res like


----------



## chained (Nov 12, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Bottle of frozen water an swap a few times a day keeps mine between 19 and 22c
> 
> Only 30ltr res like


Yeah, that's essentially what I do, when I can, now. I freeze RO water in ice cream containers and tip them in to the tank when topping up. I was looking for something more automated as I sometimes work long hours and by the time I get back to the res it's temperature is already up near 30C before I can start to bring it down. My res is 50L and two tubs of ice can knock 5 or so degree off, and on days when I'm home I can drop them in throughout the day to keep it lower... would love something that could manage it when I cannot


----------



## budolskie (Nov 13, 2015)

The prices of chillers Is far to much,
It seems ok in flower and it being winter maybe 1 in a day but veg was swapping 3 or 4 times a day


----------



## chained (Nov 13, 2015)

budolskie said:


> The prices of chillers Is far to much,
> It seems ok in flower and it being winter maybe 1 in a day but veg was swapping 3 or 4 times a day


Yeah, it is too much... I think the old block/bottles of ice is about as good as it gets for low cost.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's what I did. Split the Rez area from the grow area, using panda film. Makes it a different space. I pulled air into the grow space through an inlet in the Rez space. The cool air coming in would enter the Rez area first, and I would keep a fan blowing strait at the side of the Rez next to he intake, blowing cold air on the Rez. Like holding a can of soda out the car window to get cold. The big part was the separation though. Even if you don't have light hitting the Rez, if it's the same airspace as the grow and lights, the air around the tank will be warm and heat it up over time.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 13, 2015)

Ii next time round should see a few tweeks in my tubes 
A net and 10" gap between top of tubes and net.

Also will have the res covered direct from under tubes and maybe try jigs idea with the intake coming right next to res before rising to the extraction


----------



## budolskie (Nov 13, 2015)

Bit to much nutes In my soil babies


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 13, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Bit to much nutes In my soil babies
> View attachment 3541682


Bottom leaf?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 13, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Bottom leaf?



not really say middle to top, il ease off like only one plant showing out the 3 of that strain


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I showed up for court to day and when they called
> me up i was present and prepared. I had all the notices and pictures i handed over as i gave a short overview. The property company falled to showed and after reviewing what i brought in the judge dismissed the case
> 
> SO FUCK THAT BITCH


Quality Dr. Great news!!!


----------



## chained (Nov 13, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Here's what I did. Split the Rez area from the grow area, using panda film. Makes it a different space. I pulled air into the grow space through an inlet in the Rez space. The cool air coming in would enter the Rez area first, and I would keep a fan blowing strait at the side of the Rez next to he intake, blowing cold air on the Rez. Like holding a can of soda out the car window to get cold. The big part was the separation though. Even if you don't have light hitting the Rez, if it's the same airspace as the grow and lights, the air around the tank will be warm and heat it up over time.


Hey thanks for the reply. Rearranging is definitely on the cards for when this grow ends. Unfortunately the room my tent is in, and the res, it's not movable until the grow is finished... I've already started planning how to improve it. The other problem is I live in Australia, a hot part of Australia, and the room both the res and tent are in can get up to 35 degree Celsius when the lights are turned OFF. In my situation I'm mostly trying to keep it cool when the grow space is asleep. That's just the ambient temperature that creeps into the house - and it's not even summer yet. This time next month the air outside will likely be 40C or above... It's worse than the grow lights. 

At night when my lights are on its a little cooler and more manageable, at this stage


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2015)

8.5 weeks 12/12 Raspberry montage x bbp

Sorry for blurry pictures.























Very picky gals. So glad to be switching to organics.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a friend who wants to set up a legal grow in Colorado and produce 40 pounds a month in 1000 square feet with a limit of 150 plants. Is this possible? and if so how? The only thing I could think of is leds and hydro, and that is dubious. I'm open to suggestions.....I'm trying to give him some honest answers before he falls off the cliff.


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't see 40# a month off led/hydro...but thats just me

11 3 gal pots,fox farm soil,strain (fireballs),bottle feed,4-6 week veg,9 week flowering....gave me 2 1/2+# 
Under a 1000watt DE.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> I don't see 40# a month off led/hydro...but thats just me
> 
> 11 3 gal pots,fox farm soil,strain (fireballs),bottle feed,4-6 week veg,9 week flowering....gave me 2 1/2+#
> Under a 1000watt DE.


I'm with you in that I don't think it's possible to produce 40#'s a month in that space with only 150 plants-that's total, clone, veg & bloom.....and they want to do it in soil.....and I'm a soil grower.
How do you like your DE? I have the nanolux cranked up to 1200 and preliminary results have been 20% lower, but I'm thinking it was the nutes I was using....and setting up a new room and fine tuning it.


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2015)

The one led light I'm looking at covers a 3x3 or a Lil more...cost 750

I'm running the sun system AC/DE hood,with the 1000watt ushio bulb.and galaxy ballast..
Way better than the regular 1000watt bulbs,most I pulled with them was 1.5#


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

I reckon they'd need to be growing some crap commercial power plant or big bud to achieve results like that....particularly in that time scale.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend who wants to set up a legal grow in Colorado and produce 40 pounds a month in 1000 square feet with a limit of 150 plants. Is this possible? and if so how? The only thing I could think of is leds and hydro, and that is dubious. I'm open to suggestions.....I'm trying to give him some honest answers before he falls off the cliff.
> 
> 
> cof


I think it's do-able.... but for a pro with experience. Not someone wanting to start up. I broke the 1,000 sq. ft. into a space of 25' x 40'. Flower space is 25' x 25'. Veg space is the other 25' x 15'. Breaking up the flower space, you could put in 64 plants with 3' x 3' for each one. With a 600w above each (because we love 600's lol) should give a pound per plant (if they are worthy of such an operation). That would be 64 lb per harvest. Make it so half the room is harvested 4 weeks off the other, that's 32 lb every 4 weeks.... IF..... you have an 8 week on the dot strain, and you harvest and put new veggers into flower THE SAME DAY, and your veggers are ready, and ..... etc.

So that's 64 x 600's in the flower space.  I would guess all aircooled. That's a lot of money.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and to stay under the 150 limit, they would have 64 in flower, 64 in veg ready to replace with a wiggle room of 22 plants for mothers or extra clones, as usually people do not always have 100% survival.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

Nuts the events in Paris. Thoughts to all those families and people involved.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2015)

DST said:


> Nuts the events in Paris. Thoughts to all those families and people involved.


Absolutely that's some scary stupid shit. These people just want to kill without provocation or any other purpose.
Bless the lost and their families.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 14, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Bit to much nutes In my soil babies
> View attachment 3541682


calcium def.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend who wants to set up a legal grow in Colorado and produce 40 pounds a month in 1000 square feet with a limit of 150 plants. Is this possible? and if so how? The only thing I could think of is leds and hydro, and that is dubious. I'm open to suggestions.....I'm trying to give him some honest answers before he falls off the cliff.
> 
> 
> cof


Not do-able by my math and current growing methods. Going hydro is gonna kick the count up even higher. By my math, with my soil indoor growing I'd need 1400 sq ft and anywhere up to 960 plants between veg and flower. I'm high and not good at math  

I average about a lb a month working with 24 plants in veg/flower split. In 35sq ft. Multiply those by 40 yeah?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh I didn't include any veg/clone space in that either. The 1400 was strictly flowering


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2015)

With a separate clone veg area I'm guessing 28.5 average per month still working with 6-700 plants and also 48000 watts  I love weed


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2015)

While we're playing this game, what do you guys thing you could pull if you had two bedrooms for growing. I'm guessing one for veg and one for flower. What like 6 x 600's for flower? 5 lbs per harvest? 7 times a year? Is that doable you think. In hydro.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2015)

supchaka said:


> With a separate clone veg area I'm guessing 28.5 average per month. And also 48000 watts  I love weed


That's about what I guessed too.  How are your plants looking chaka?


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

I ain't playing you are all talking in funny measurements lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2015)

it doesn't matter how you twist the numbers, it's not doable.....which is what I was trying to tell him.
clone time 2 weeks, veg for two months and two months flower yields 1/2 oz,,,,,,,. is what I'm getting.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> That's about what I guessed too.  How are your plants looking chaka?


Here's the 5.5 week mark. She's a bangin!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 14, 2015)

Topped The tank upto 30ltrs as was back to 10

60ml bloom
20ml cal mag
Took the ppm back to 750 and left at 5.4 will check tomoz....


----------



## chained (Nov 14, 2015)

Take sugar with your coffee?


Nearly four weeks of flower... :0


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 14, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> it doesn't matter how you twist the numbers, it's not doable.....which is what I was trying to tell him.
> clone time 2 weeks, veg for two months and two months flower yields 1/2 oz,,,,,,,. is what I'm getting.
> 
> 
> cof


1 to 2 ounces for a 2 month veg?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> 1 to 2 ounces for a 2 month veg?


14 to 18 grams per plant with one strain 1 oz, but it takes 12+ weeks.....and re-thinking it is probably 6 weeks of veg. I recently re-did the grow area and I'm stacked up on clones and veg, so some plants are sadly in need of up-canning or waiting for room in the bloom room.
I run a perpetual sog in 7" square pots that have no room between them and prune the bottom 1/3 and the yield is pretty much all usable bud. The plants are usually a little over 36" in the container when they are put into bloom.
I'm still tuning everything in and I expect the yield to rise with some changes I have made.........the harvest have been improving.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2015)

A single large plant under a 600 should be able to get close to a lb. Vegging for 6 weeks its doable. If it was me I would be realistic and shoot for 25/30. Then as you tune it in your yield would go up. Big plants are the way to go for high yield.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> A single large plant under a 600 should be able to get close to a lb. [ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree. I'm getting a little over that much per month with the current set up.
> ...


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2015)

Growing vertically you measure a little different (if you can be arse measuring), although 1gpw is doable for sure, but space is important. I have hit 1gpw in my vertical but it's normally nearer .75 gpw. But then that's 1200w in a 1.2metre squared footprint.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 15, 2015)

I like having more space! Lol. For reference... I started out here with a 2'*3'*7' cabinet with only 3.5' of vertical space in there for flower...

Today I have an 8*8 flower tent, two 4*4 veg tents, and a clone table (aero). It's unreal. Lol. Lots more work too I've found. I'm arsed to even take pictures its so much labor. Lol

Here is a nug of fireballs I'm toking on this morning. Was grown late season outdoors under a tarp! It's so good.

Peace all!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 15, 2015)

Seedlings - Blue Pit, Dog ( Feminized) and HSO Blue Dream, hoping for some females. I usually get 3-4 ozs per plant with 6 weeks of veg, putting into 12/12 after 43-45 days since emerging.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 15, 2015)

Question: the tent is full as crap, and I have 1 fem Dog that is throwing sacs and nanners like crazy. I tried to keep up with her, but she has self pollinated about 20% of her flowers. She at just over 6.5 weeks from flip, and 5.5 from showing pre flowers. I'm thinking of pulling and concentrating her out, but I'm not sure if it's worth waiting longer for a little better end product. What would y'all recommend?


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2015)

Can you leave the tops and strip everything else? Gonna make some super high concentrates.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Can you leave the tops and strip everything else? Gonna make some super high concentrates.


That's something I hadn't thought of. How do you think stripping off that much of her will set her back? She's my healthiest plant in the tent, and has only lost like 2 lower fan leafs.

Edit: also is around 4ft off the soil so she's big.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2015)

I have taken a single dog plant down progressively at 7, 8, 9, 10 weeks. The difference between the 7 and 8 weeks stuff was a LOT. Not that much difference in the 8 and 9 week stuff. I you can make it past 7 weeks you'll be happy about it. Hoping you can make it that long and not pollinate the whole thing.


----------



## koda7225 (Nov 15, 2015)

This was the biggest of 3 under a 600 watt....i got 6.6 agter curing from this one plant...just a bit over 13 total....think i was around .6 gpw


----------



## Figgy (Nov 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I have taken a single dog plant down progressively at 7, 8, 9, 10 weeks. The difference between the 7 and 8 weeks stuff was a LOT. Not that much difference in the 8 and 9 week stuff. I you can make it past 7 weeks you'll be happy about it. Hoping you can make it that long and not pollinate the whole thing.


Good info, thanks. I've been inspecting her every day, but this one was just a bad girl. I'm thinking about what DST suggested, and think that may be the best solution. Still wondering how she would respond to a lower stripping. Anything is better than too much pollination.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 15, 2015)

How bad is it seeded ? I got about 12 seeds from one of my Dogs, worth the extra 2 weeks.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 15, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> How bad is it seeded ? I got about 12 seeds from one of my Dogs, worth the extra 2 weeks.


I'm guessing 20%


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 15, 2015)

but 80% isnt


----------



## Figgy (Nov 15, 2015)

True. Just worried of more hard to find nanners. That and we're out of anything to smoke after tonight.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't think they'll mind getting stripped too much. Will probably take a little weight off the total from shock, but I wouldn't guess too much. I think it's worth it.



Figgy said:


> That and we're out of anything to smoke after tonight.


That sucks. I feel you on that front, I think I have about 4 more days before I'm out, then I'm sitting here eyeing my 4 week plants.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

Not taken a pic of the vertical in a while, realised why i didn't bother, because it's a PITA lol. Just trying to decide how much longer to veg for. Currently run the lower 600 for half the day then the upper 600 for the other half. Going to crank it up to both from aroun dmidday onwards, then kill the lower light for the last hour or two. Probably do that for another week and see where we lie (or hang) then.

you can see a little hotdog clone down on the right that has stretched a bit too much, lol.

Figgy, i doubt the plant will worry too much about it's lowers getting taken now. And nanners that you need to worry are ones you can see, ones buried inside flowers tend not to get a chance to open. Good luck bru whatever you decide.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> 14 to 18 grams per plant with one strain 1 oz, but it takes 12+ weeks.....and re-thinking it is probably 6 weeks of veg. I recently re-did the grow area and I'm stacked up on clones and veg, so some plants are sadly in need of up-canning or waiting for room in the bloom room.
> I run a perpetual sog in 7" square pots that have no room between them and prune the bottom 1/3 and the yield is pretty much all usable bud. The plants are usually a little over 36" in the container when they are put into bloom.
> I'm still tuning everything in and I expect the yield to rise with some changes I have made.........the harvest have been improving.
> 
> ...


If the plants are tightly packed you shouldn't let them get taller than 2 ft for the flip. A 600w only effectively penetrates 18-24inches. Every bud below that loses density and potency.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm running a 1200w and a 600w, and 24" is the approximate depth of the canopy......and the weight is increasing. 


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

What is this 1200w you speak of sir? lol......


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2015)

Double ended....that I have cranked up to 1200

Nanolux 1000w DE Complete


























Our Price: $510.00
*Sale Price: $375.00*
_*Savings: $135.00*_























Nanolux Double Ended (DE) Fixture (240V) Not all DE fixtures are the same. We’ve pushed the newest and hottest technology in lighting to the next level. We’ve increased the standard 1150W to 1215W producing class leading luminous flux of 160,300lm. The upgraded components, like ceramic bulb receptacles, make the Nanolux DE fixture the safest on the market. This fixture is commercial grade so its design quality and durability are second to none. The Nanolux DE fixture is NCCS ready, meaning you will be able to control it wirelessly from anywhere in the world on your computer through the Nanolux Cloud Control System, which will soon be available as an app for your Android or iPhone. Like all of our ballasts the DE comes with Random Start technology. Random Start uses an algorithm that will start the ballast within a 0-15 second window. This allows for less initial power draw when using multiple ballasts. Optimized lens for a 5’ x 5’ area. All Nanolux ballasts are FCC compliant – no more RFI problems. ETL listed meeting product safety standards.






cof


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

Would be nice if they done it in a vertical styleee.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I'm running a 1200w and a 600w, and 24" is the approximate depth of the canopy......and the weight is increasing.
> 
> 
> cof


Well then, CARRY ON! lol

I thought you were just under a 600. =)


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well then, CARRY ON! lol
> 
> I thought you were just under a 600. =)


I am, kinda.....600 X 3


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I am, kinda.....600 X 3
> 
> 
> cof


How much area are you covering?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much area are you covering?


approx. 5 1/2' X 8'


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> approx. 5 1/2' X 8'
> 
> 
> cof


Nice. So you have a good overlap with those lights. You are running 1.5x the light per square foot as me.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2015)

I recently enlarged the bloom room and got the DE and it's still being fine tuned. 
I had used some Happy Frog nutes that disagreed with my mix and production has been down. I realized the error of my ways and am having good results with Dr. Earth, which several ladies should be getting close to finish.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2015)

We have been trimming most all weekend, but have most of it done. Only a couple lbs left to do.
Ak47
 indoor Nibiru
 i am picking up a new to me piece today


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2015)

6 weeks for me pretty bitches!


----------



## budolskie (Nov 16, 2015)

The buds on my tubes seem reel small for 4 weeks like an look shit haha 

 



Is this stress or just a plants tall and no supports, can't wait for next run with a net and 4 purple lemons


----------



## budolskie (Nov 16, 2015)

Can I chop the tops off, il get sum light out pics tomoz


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

Kind of looks like it's revegging Budolskie. All is certainly not well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Kind of looks like it's revegging Budolskie. All is certainly not well.


You think? It kinda looks like nitrogen toxicity to me.

Here's a question for you all. 

Have you ever had a light eater plant become all aggro and demand LOTS of food at the end of flower?


----------



## Figgy (Nov 16, 2015)

My killer Lambsbread pheno! Citrus rank and trich covered!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> My killer Lambsbread pheno! Citrus rank and trich covered!View attachment 3544284


Looks good to me man


Papapayne came by today and we went and picked up my wife's bday present . Then i got higher than i have been in a long fucking time. It was a pretty good day in all


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally got a little progress on the screen room:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2015)

Figgy said:


> My killer Lambsbread pheno! Citrus rank and trich covered!View attachment 3544284


Looks great man, mine finally set flowers now I'll take the lowers and clone them.  I hope it will look as good as yours.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks amazing @oldman60 !


----------



## budolskie (Nov 16, 2015)

Couple of shots lights off

 

 


Hopefully get 5 dry and myself a smoke, 

Cover booking my hols for may I be happy.....

Need to lose floor and get the net for next time


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing @oldman60 !


Thanks Mo, this is my first time with a pure sativa. I'm going to take the trim offs and root 
them in 3 gal pots just for a little extra smoke.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You think? It kinda looks like nitrogen toxicity to me.
> 
> Here's a question for you all.
> 
> Have you ever had a light eater plant become all aggro and demand LOTS of food at the end of flower?


Not sure what it is, tis why I added the words "kind of".


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2015)

Fuck Nas what is yet but seems shit haha 5 and am happy,

Purple lemon left
Exodus cheese right 
Fb x sc underneath 
 
Planting 21 pips aswell this afternoon


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2015)

8x4 2-3 weeks to go 
Dpq
 
 

Fb x sc
 
 

Blue pit
 
 

Group shots


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2015)

budolskie said:


> 8x4 2-3 weeks to go
> Dpq
> View attachment 3544639
> View attachment 3544640
> ...


How's the Blue Pit smelling Bud. Looks nice.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2015)

Just stuck my very stinky blue pit x dog in yesterday, hoping for some funky fire lol.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 17, 2015)

Loving the sound of that cross mr west.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

canny pics budolski, 8X4 looks like it's going to put out for you.

I've been thinking on the curly tops thing. Are the pistils still shooting out the very top or does it look like they've receded? have you stuck your hand on top and seen if they're a bit hot like too close to the bulb?


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canny pics budolski, 8X4 looks like it's going to put out for you.
> 
> I've been thinking on the curly tops thing. Are the pistils still shooting out the very top or does it look like they've receded? have you stuck your hand on top and seen if they're a bit hot like too close to the bulb?



looks like a combo of high temps on the upper canopy and too much nitrogen, also possibly not enough oxygen in the water. obviously all guesses from here like. it only seems to be the tops that look affected, lower buds look ok.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

aye they do look nice n dark green to me too. might be forcing new shooting at the tops before the plant's ready


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2015)

@ghb, how have you been? missed your input bro. What are you up to these days.


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> @ghb, how have you been? missed your input bro. What are you up to these days.


i'm doing alright thanks oldman, busy with life sort of thing lol. i hope all is good with you, looks like the grow is going well!.

hope the 600 is doing good in general, miss you all. i still lurk from time to time but don't post as often as i should. i still will never get to grips with this sites sub box lol.

some cheese done at the weekend: hot and tall but still frosty





running some BB strains looking for something new for the garden, i have multiple clones of each and may run them all again in multiple gardens in search of a true keeper


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey Ghiberti, I recently learned of the watched threads page. I had been using the alerts page for updates and that sucked.

http://rollitup.org/watched/threads

Good to see you around a little bit lately

eDIT: haha autocorrect going with a fun replacement for ghb.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2015)

Watched threads is the only place I have ever gone too. I end up with x000 alerts because I ignore them.

Edit stoned to the dog bone.


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

thanks lads.
wow that was a blast from the past. i am watching some interesting threads.

threads that i thought would be long dead that are thriving and some that used to be busy but are now dormant, ah good times

ah jig you got me!, best change that last post so people don't find out my true identity. not many 16st hippy truckers with that name in my neck of the woods.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> i'm doing alright thanks oldman, busy with life sort of thing lol. i hope all is good with you, looks like the grow is going well!.
> 
> hope the 600 is doing good in general, miss you all. i still lurk from time to time but don't post as often as i should. i still will never get to grips with this sites sub box lol.
> 
> ...


How you getting along with the Gringo? I know last time we spoke you couldnt make your mind up if you liked the taste or not lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

this is only my second time running her, i'll let you know how she gets on.

last time i gave it too long in flower 60+ days and i also let her wilt at a critical building point, both these things will have impacted on the flavour and potency but my memory tells me it was not worthy of c/o status. at least not for the recreational user that is. i did find it eased anxiety and helped with sleep, appetite etc but just left you wanting to get stoned lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2015)

Shit sorry for blowing you cover haha.

Glad I could pass on the link.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> this is only my second time running her, i'll let you know how she gets on.
> 
> last time i gave it too long in flower 60+ days and i also let her wilt at a critical building point, both these things will have impacted on the flavour and potency but my memory tells me it was not worthy of c/o status. at least not for the recreational user that is. i did find it eased anxiety and helped with sleep, appetite etc but just left you wanting to get stoned lol.


yeah same reason i got rid of it, just too weak n a bit bland


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2015)

@DST smells lovely, this is Last pip from first batch pit pips I'm yet to grow sum of the other batch, 

Also @Don Gin and Ton yes quite hot and shit looking like u mean haha, can't wait to get the net in next and tubes 10" lower

Also taking bits out and lowering stream will that help with oxygen


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 17, 2015)

sup 6! been MIA for a lil while but every things been fine for the most part.. getting everything ready for a spring harvest out door! sorry to all the people whos messages I took for ever to get back too!.. 600 love!


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 17, 2015)

Took out a bunch of the 'jungle' making more room for the next batch.. Also I ended up eating a bunch of this NLxcritical as I was trimming if I didn't like the bud I just ate it haha

5 weeks into flower


Chop chop with a shitty HPS picture

I actually started to dry the plant whole, while still in dirt/the room.. Waited for the leaves to wilt then hung.. See how that goes, working on a sloooow dry


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 17, 2015)

cant see any pics whats up with that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

@budolski hahah na mate they don;t look shit. I honestly think they'll pull round. you could try pinching and bending or a coil of electrical wire and low stress training it so they aren't so close to the light. or just lop the top couple of inches off and let the lowers catch up.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 17, 2015)

well to anybody who remember I was supposed to go out to cali and work for a good friend of mine trimming and also friends of his.. plans fell through.. I was really looking forward to going to a legal state.. but he said the HOA was cplaining about the smell and they onl had three days to chop luckily his crop was pretty much done.. but he basically said there wasn't gunna be any work anymore so there was no point in coming out.. after he had already bought me a ticket.. kinda confusing but w.e. sucks! looks like Im gunna have to make things happen for myself ... guna be a long road.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 17, 2015)

That's what I'm doing dab, saving to go somewhere else. Taking me forever with only 13 sqft of space.

Been tweaking and working on my scrog, hoping to get an lb from my current system once I get all my strains picked out and running in final pots.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2015)

In all honesty I would move to Spain in a minute if I could get Mrs D a job down there. Then the competition for the biggest outdoor would really be on lol. No more plant envy of Dr, Papa, and the Whodat crew.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm getting scary low on my reserves!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


>


Mo is cheating.....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

I just wondered why I wasn't on Ds lit of outdoor 600s


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 18, 2015)

A response from a housing wanted post I made on craigslist in regards to finding a medical marijuana friendly landlord in Oregon state lol

WHY DO YOU NEED A 2 TO 3 BEDROOM HOUSE? YOUR AD CAME TO BEND OREGON, WHERE A 1 BEDROOM GOES FOR 950.00 A MONTH. WITH YOUR CONDITION IN THE PICTURES, HOW WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO CARE FOR A HOUSE AND A YARD, WITHOUT MOVING IN 6 PEOPLE TO MANAGE YOUR DOPE GROWING? ALSO, THOSE OF US WHO DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT, DOPE,OR “MEDICINE” WOULD NEVER RENT TO YOU (ON OUR TAX DOLLARS<PROBABLY) IN A RESPECTABLE NEIGHBORHOOD WITH CHILDREN. PLUS SOME OF US CANNOT STND THE FUCKING SMELL! DID YOU EVER THINK OF THAT? IT IS NOT OKAY TO ALLOW THIS SHIT ANYWHERE. I AM TIRED OF SUPPORTING LOSERS. I DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT ON ANY STAND POINT. STAY AWAY FROM BEND AND OUR DECENT HUMAN BEINGS,NOT EVERYONE BELIEVES IN DOPE POT MARIJUANA YOU KNOW THOSE OF US WHO MAKE 120,000 A YEAR AND SUPPORT THE REST OF THE LOOOOOSERS.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 18, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> A response from a housing wanted post I made on craigslist in regards to finding a medical marijuana friendly landlord in Oregon state lol
> 
> WHY DO YOU NEED A 2 TO 3 BEDROOM HOUSE? YOUR AD CAME TO BEND OREGON, WHERE A 1 BEDROOM GOES FOR 950.00 A MONTH. WITH YOUR CONDITION IN THE PICTURES, HOW WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO CARE FOR A HOUSE AND A YARD, WITHOUT MOVING IN 6 PEOPLE TO MANAGE YOUR DOPE GROWING? ALSO, THOSE OF US WHO DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT, DOPE,OR “MEDICINE” WOULD NEVER RENT TO YOU (ON OUR TAX DOLLARS<PROBABLY) IN A RESPECTABLE NEIGHBORHOOD WITH CHILDREN. PLUS SOME OF US CANNOT STND THE FUCKING SMELL! DID YOU EVER THINK OF THAT? IT IS NOT OKAY TO ALLOW THIS SHIT ANYWHERE. I AM TIRED OF SUPPORTING LOSERS. I DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT ON ANY STAND POINT. STAY AWAY FROM BEND AND OUR DECENT HUMAN BEINGS,NOT EVERYONE BELIEVES IN DOPE POT MARIJUANA YOU KNOW THOSE OF US WHO MAKE 120,000 A YEAR AND SUPPORT THE REST OF THE LOOOOOSERS.


he seems like an open minded guy.....

love how people associate the quality of their life with the amount of money they make a year. smh...


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 18, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> he seems like an open minded guy.....
> 
> love how people associate the quality of their life with the amount of money they make a year. smh...


I love how they said "supported on their tax dollars" LOL the only time I have been "supported on tax dollars" was when I had a 3 night stay in county jail for a pot possession charge... Even then, it wasnt "on their tax dollars" because I was charged $100 per night to stay in jail like it was a fucking hotel or something . I have never drawn any type of disability or any type of government assistance in my life because I have been continuously denied on multiple occasions even with the help of attorneys appealing my case. I support myself with a disability through growing because I get discriminated against for employment and fired for missing work or needing time off due to health complications. I am still a loser though because I make less than $120k a year LOL.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

What a shining member of the community that guy is. Sheesh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

sounds like he could really do with a smoke to me?!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> A response from a housing wanted post I made on craigslist in regards to finding a medical marijuana friendly landlord in Oregon state lol
> 
> WHY DO YOU NEED A 2 TO 3 BEDROOM HOUSE? YOUR AD CAME TO BEND OREGON, WHERE A 1 BEDROOM GOES FOR 950.00 A MONTH. WITH YOUR CONDITION IN THE PICTURES, HOW WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO CARE FOR A HOUSE AND A YARD, WITHOUT MOVING IN 6 PEOPLE TO MANAGE YOUR DOPE GROWING? ALSO, THOSE OF US WHO DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT, DOPE,OR “MEDICINE” WOULD NEVER RENT TO YOU (ON OUR TAX DOLLARS<PROBABLY) IN A RESPECTABLE NEIGHBORHOOD WITH CHILDREN. PLUS SOME OF US CANNOT STND THE FUCKING SMELL! DID YOU EVER THINK OF THAT? IT IS NOT OKAY TO ALLOW THIS SHIT ANYWHERE. I AM TIRED OF SUPPORTING LOSERS. I DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT ON ANY STAND POINT. STAY AWAY FROM BEND AND OUR DECENT HUMAN BEINGS,NOT EVERYONE BELIEVES IN DOPE POT MARIJUANA YOU KNOW THOSE OF US WHO MAKE 120,000 A YEAR AND SUPPORT THE REST OF THE LOOOOOSERS.


I wouldn't invite him to the housewarming party.


cof


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 18, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I wouldn't invite him to the housewarming party.
> 
> 
> cof


I emailed her back and told her thank you for the warm welcome and that I cannot wait to get my medical card and set up a grow in her community, how I love the smell of marijuana and will not be using a carbon filter and also how I have an abundance of marijuana growing friends who plan on moving to Bend, Oregon and cant wait to become a part of the community.


----------



## chained (Nov 18, 2015)

Just over 4 weeks in flower, 2 of those with MH and the rest HPS...

I had no idea I'd be able to grow something like this. When I first bit the bullet and decided to grow, I was looking at a little closet style CFL grow...


----------



## papapayne (Nov 18, 2015)

The funny thing is...I bet she wrote that while on prescriptions or while drinking. Its amazing how well the government funded smear Job on marijuana has worked.


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2015)

keep fighting the good fight, you'll find your niche in the end.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


>


My trimming hand is cramping up just thinking about it.
Beautiful Mo.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> A response from a housing wanted post I made on craigslist in regards to finding a medical marijuana friendly landlord in Oregon state lol
> 
> WHY DO YOU NEED A 2 TO 3 BEDROOM HOUSE? YOUR AD CAME TO BEND OREGON, WHERE A 1 BEDROOM GOES FOR 950.00 A MONTH. WITH YOUR CONDITION IN THE PICTURES, HOW WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO CARE FOR A HOUSE AND A YARD, WITHOUT MOVING IN 6 PEOPLE TO MANAGE YOUR DOPE GROWING? ALSO, THOSE OF US WHO DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT, DOPE,OR “MEDICINE” WOULD NEVER RENT TO YOU (ON OUR TAX DOLLARS<PROBABLY) IN A RESPECTABLE NEIGHBORHOOD WITH CHILDREN. PLUS SOME OF US CANNOT STND THE FUCKING SMELL! DID YOU EVER THINK OF THAT? IT IS NOT OKAY TO ALLOW THIS SHIT ANYWHERE. I AM TIRED OF SUPPORTING LOSERS. I DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT ON ANY STAND POINT. STAY AWAY FROM BEND AND OUR DECENT HUMAN BEINGS,NOT EVERYONE BELIEVES IN DOPE POT MARIJUANA YOU KNOW THOSE OF US WHO MAKE 120,000 A YEAR AND SUPPORT THE REST OF THE LOOOOOSERS.


Go figure, it will be a long time before we'er not discriminated against just keep the faith.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you for all the kind words and encouragement fam. Anything worth having in life never comes easy


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think I have my starting line-up for the BB grow:
Jake's Dream
Blue Pit
Smelly Cherry
Sour Kush x Deep Blue
HD(?) x Sour Cherry
These ought to keep me busy for awhile, but I can never plan too far ahead.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2015)

HD is Hotdog bru.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a friend in Bend who says it has a big Meth problem.

Can't be that bad if Gerry Lopez is there snowboarding.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's a shot of my smelly cherry at just day short of 4 weeks.

It's one of the lower buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

I forget which strain this is.... it's one of them.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like you finally got soil figured out. They look good.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, yeah, I definitely have a better handle on things. Still learning all the time though. It's very rewarding to grow plants in soil, but I still think it's a ton more work. I'm looking forward to sampling some of the smoke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 18, 2015)

chained said:


> Just over 4 weeks in flower, 2 of those with MH and the rest HPS...
> 
> I had no idea I'd be able to grow something like this. When I first bit the bullet and decided to grow, I was looking at a little closet style CFL grow...
> 
> ...


And it only gets better.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2015)

It was all going good until....I forget which strain this is lol doh and all the other ones I forget


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2015)

Trying to upload a couple of pics but uploader is fannying around. Will try again tomorrow....oh, hold on, Houston we have lift off!
Exciting eh! ffs. get on with it.
Just some blurry shots of the cab wit the 3 Hotdog and 1 Dog. Couple of patches still missing growth but we are training and getting there. Still pondering on when to flip....
Space, grrrrr

Fuzzy in shot lol.

Side shot space...complete with weird Dog clone (there are 2, the only ones that survived my aeropropogator fiasco). I put them in soil and they when into reveg mode and then stretched and are just aweful, lol, poor muts! I've given them some nice compost, various foliar treatments, we shall see.

Right side (dog in right corner)

And thats that.
Nernight.
Peace from a DST with a full term wife......a tad more exciting than the riu uploader, 
edit (and I mean the fact that she is full term is exciting not....oh whatever, lol)


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2015)

DST said:


> HD is Hotdog bru.


Thank you D. I'm looking forward to the grow and I know there will be no shortage of info
on them.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Here's a shot of my smelly cherry at just day short of 4 weeks.
> 
> It's one of the lower buds.
> 
> View attachment 3545627


That's a sweet looking plant jig I'm looking forward to growing some of my own.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 18, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like you finally got soil figured out. They look good.
> 
> 
> cof


Hey! Remember that plant u didn't water for like 36 weeks and it was still alive sorta! It was the water-free strain you had discovered. Jig that is... Not u cof


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have a friend in Bend who says it has a big Meth problem.


Sigh.... unfortunately everywhere has a bad meth problem....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Hey! Remember that plant u didn't water for like 36 weeks and it was still alive sorta! It was the water-free strain you had discovered. Jig that is... Not u cof


Of course i do, still unsure how that happened. It was like a crappy miracle, ha



ShLUbY said:


> Sigh.... unfortunately everywhere has a bad meth problem....


This is exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2015)

DST said:


> It was all going good until....I forget which strain this is lol doh and all the other ones I forget


Oh.... should i be keeping track of which strain is which? I just though all you guys planted seeds and then forgot what everything was.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Not on purpose!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 18, 2015)

Seeding popping must be in the air! just dropped down seeds for 2016's season.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## budolskie (Nov 19, 2015)

Loves this time in the 8x4 specially when I'm not itching to get them down,

Couple dark shots in tent.....




Tubes were upto 850ppm and 5.9ph added 8ltrs water few drops ph down and left at 700 and 5.5

Should I cut the shit tops off maybe 4-5" 

Itching for next run In there with a net and higher front legs and less then 3-5cm stream


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2015)

So this is happening next week, along with another Cup coming up which I have totally forgotten the name of. Anyway, they haven't done a great marketing jobs, and it's only for Coffeeshops to enter, but hey, at least The Dog will be entered by The Grey Area so at least Breeders Boutique will be represented 

http://www.melkweg.nl/nl/agenda/amsterdam-unity-cup-23-11-2015


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey 600, seems like I'm having some issues with my dog plant and was wondering if I could get some help. I thought it was getting better for a little while but seems like it's going back to getting worse.

Anyways, it's been almost 4 weeks since I flipped to 12/12, and a couple weeks since it started to flowering. It started in recycled soil, when it was transplant I used FFOF. I let it grow into my scrog net and it's new pot for a few weeks before flip. About a week or two ago I top dressed with Jobes Proven Winners and EWCs. I always do this right before any of my plants begin to flower.

Since then I've just been giving it compost/ewc teas.

Is it possible that it's under fed? All of the other plants look great and healthy, all different strains though and the dog has the biggest pot and stalk. And has had a much longer veg time.

Well here are a few pictures, if you need anymore information let me know.





Thanks for your time guys! I know new strains always have some stuff you have to figure out, it's just all of the other strains are doing pretty damn well for my first time with them, but not the DOG. They all get fed the exact same as well. Only difference is the veg time and pit size. The dog is in a 10g, I got a deep Pychosis in 5g, and I have 4 Jakes dreams, and 1 AK48XCHEESEquake in 1g pots. All healthy besides the dog.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2015)

that looks like a cal/mg issue to me.....Epson salt or dolomite lime will work.


cof


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't think it could be underfed.... seems like something more major is going on with that.... @Grandpa GreenJeans I was thinking Calcium but seems more severe....


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2015)

Well I have both Epson salt and dolomite lime on hand if it is a cal/mag issue.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd just give her water for the next week or 2...

Looks like she has a Lil too much of something in the s soil.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'd just give her water for the next week or 2...
> 
> Looks like she has a Lil too much of something in the s soil.


I can do that. Sometimes the best thing is to do nothing.

I know I feel like I've been feeding so this could be my best bet.


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2015)

dog is a medium/light feeder in my exp so i would doubt it is underfed, really hard to say though as the leaves do look pale in a cpl of those pics.

i would have to agree with gen, he is a soil guy after all. there is something in that mix that is likely upsetting the balance.

also is there any chance you could be watering too much as i found it doesn't drink very much even with those big fat leaves, sometimes overwatering will cause a root problem that becomes expressed in the rest of the plant. 

she is still producing for you so as long as it doesn't get too much worse you should be alright and still get some great buds from her.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2015)

Overwatering could be an issue. I remember feeling like she was drying out too fast so maybe I've been watering too much. I don't write a lot of stuff down anymore, and not a lot of monitoring, and usually just go with the flow of the plants but this is the first time doing new strains for years now. So I just got to get use to them.

It's nice to have all of you guys to help that have experience with the strains. Makes a big difference.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks locked out ADT. I think I would also water for a while only. Then I would treat with micro elements and then slowly return to normal. I would treat with something like this (I have used this before with good results).

http://www.pokon.com/house/houseplants/pokon-greenpower/


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2015)

Well thanks for all of the help guys. I let the soil get a little drier and do plain water for a while until I see improvement. Then back with the microbe teas.

Well to turn to an upside my other plants are looking good. I got an AK48 x Cheese quake and 4 Jakes Dreams in 1g pots and a Deep Pychosis in a 5g pot and are all healthy.

Out of the four Jakes Dreams, all are different haha. Two of them topped themselves as well. Only one looks like a semi normal, classic Christmas tree, plant. That one is the most frosty too.

First pic is Deep Psychosis, second pic is the "normal looking" Jakes dream.




Time to load another bong bowl!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2015)

CrazyQuake48 @ 30 days - 12/12

The pics are a bit repetitive, but I couldn't figure out which ones to take out.


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2015)

fucking scrumptious jig. see this european (technically) pot really is better


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)

Beautiful Jig!

How does it smell?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> CrazyQuake48 @ 30 days - 12/12
> 
> The pics are a bit repetitive, but I couldn't figure out which ones to take out.
> View attachment 3546367 View attachment 3546368 View attachment 3546369
> ...


Yum!!! looks so sweet jig.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks killer Jig...


----------



## papapayne (Nov 19, 2015)

yum! that looks awesome, they look like perfect health man!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey club 600 hundred back from the waves of life... hope everyones been doing well will be catching up on you guys stuff....


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Welcome back Domswooz.

Weekend is nigh.....I could do with a weekend right about now


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 20, 2015)

sup everybody going threw my seed stash i love lookin at all the crosses iv made over the years... decideing what to germinate for spring harvest and to have fems to revege for fall harvest 2016  gotta do it right this year since the the school thing fell threw.. and the cali thing fell threw.. my harvest sucked this year because i was at school across town and wasn't living with my plants my pops was kinda helpin me out but you know how that goes. so lost plants to silly shit as well... was a hard long year..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2015)

Watup crew. 

Got veg over growen. So been bending branches . Going to pull some plants in flower. Thinking a sour cherry x deep blue. And a cross I made with my bb seeds and bay clones. It's purple Cadillac x with dippsy..


Flowers doing great. Think I'm on to something with dog x dippsy. Next round. Popping,30 seeds and make f2s out of the best ones.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Fuk me winter has arrived....brass fukkin monkeys today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Fuk me winter has arrived....brass fukkin monkeys today.


Fuk yea !! Lol...


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Fuk yea !! Lol...


How you doing Bob? How's ye olde ticker?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2015)

DST said:


> How you doing Bob? How's ye olde ticker?


I'm doing g fine, I notice I'm a little winded quicker than I used to be, but feeling great, thanks.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome bru. My wife's Mum had a quadruple bypass about 7 year ago and just walked across the UK. She says she struggles to lift things. 
When does the skiing season start?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey Bob glad to see you feeling better and writing again.
Ski season is almost here they're making snow up on Whiteface already and getting natural to.
Olympic training is great to watch especially the jumpers.
I'm going to take my clones from the Lambsbread tomorrow and top the White Indicas.
It looks like I'll be starting the BB grow in early Dec.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Awesome bru. My wife's Mum had a quadruple bypass about 7 year ago and just walked across the UK. She says she struggles to lift things.
> When does the skiing season start?


Mammoth, up north a little opened a couple of weeks ago, our local hill opened last fri,
I'v Been there since


----------



## Figgy (Nov 20, 2015)

This tent is packed. Around 4 weeks left!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2015)

Some recipes for the Holidays. to long to cut & paste, but you can click on it to view the recipes.


Talk about a holiday high! Cooking videos reveal how to whip up a tasty Thanksgiving dinner using MARIJUANA

NEW As part of its ongoing series Baked, Cut.com is offering video tutorials on how to make turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, and even cranberry sauce using marijuana. However, these recipes by chef Ben Hodgetts are far more sophisticated than your average tray of pot brownies.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> This tent is packed. Around 4 weeks left!View attachment 3546991


Looking sweet figgy, the tent is wall to wall and treetop tall. 
My Lambsbread is forming golf balls but smells so good, going to take the clones tomorrow
and get them going I'll post some pix tonight when lights go out.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 20, 2015)

guys! im such a bag seed growing addict. just got some new good Mexican sativa phenos and then got this mids for like 200 oz. that was mellow good herb grown properly and it had seeds sooo im growin them bitches out! boo ya! pheno hunt is on the way.. that's why I like crossing bag seeds that are imported cause I feel like im stating with a blank canvas so to say.. and they are climatized to my climate because im in texas and they come from mexico soo crosss some Mexican with one of these super dank strains and it grows better outside and you get really interesting plant.s


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2015)

sounds fun droman. I'm guessing you'll find a few winners out of all the seeds you've popped.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 20, 2015)

Old question but need to ask again, any one had any luck with portable ph testers, 40-60 $ range. I have two of the red hannas from 2011 and 2012, one just broke ( amazing when you throw them against wall) and the other is not calibrating well. Any input would be appreciated...


----------



## Figgy (Nov 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looking sweet figgy, the tent is wall to wall and treetop tall.
> My Lambsbread is forming golf balls but smells so good, going to take the clones tomorrow
> and get them going I'll post some pix tonight when lights go out.


The super triched out, golf ball, citrus pheno is damn awesome! I took a sample 3 days ago, and it was potent at 5 weeks from preflowers! I wish I had another grow area to clone her. I'm thinking this pheno will be a head ripping high that will be great for daytime smoke. I so want to clone her...


----------



## Figgy (Nov 20, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Old question but need to ask again, any one had any luck with portable ph testers, 40-60 $ range. I have two of the red hannas from 2011 and 2012, one just broke ( amazing when you throw them against wall) and the other is not calibrating well. Any input would be appreciated...


I have the orange colored HM (not Hanna) that works great. Think it was $50-ish, but not too sure though.

Here it is:


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Boring....hurry up please. Need pron.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> The super triched out, golf ball, citrus pheno is damn awesome! I took a sample 3 days ago, and it was potent at 5 weeks from preflowers! I wish I had another grow area to clone her. I'm thinking this pheno will be a head ripping high that will be great for daytime smoke. I so want to clone her...


I'm hoping to get that pheno out of the remaining 3 seeds. 
These things are food beasts mine gets top feed with Espoma flowering and regular Hesi Coir, Calmag+ and
Silica Blast + bennies and Hygrozyme they're pigs but pretty pigs.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Nov 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Boring....hurry up please. Need pron.
> View attachment 3547204


these type of grows have always amazed me just shows how adaptive the damn plant is....


----------



## Figgy (Nov 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I'm hoping to get that pheno out of the remaining 3 seeds.
> These things are food beasts mine gets top feed with Espoma flowering and regular Hesi Coir, Calmag+ and
> Silica Blast + bennies and Hygrozyme they're pigs but pretty pigs.


Mine is a light-med feeder. Super sensitive to N. Pretty much had a little leaf curl early on. The other is a med-heavy feeder, but the flowers are spear shaped with not as many trichs.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Boring....hurry up please. Need pron.
> View attachment 3547204


The flowered vert pics are tough to beat.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2015)

First organic grow looking alright.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 20, 2015)

@Figgy, Here's the girl plus the White Indica's and Cindy's.   There starting to fill in now, they'll start to stretch soon.


----------



## chained (Nov 21, 2015)

Another vote for HM EC and pH meters. They seem like good instruments (I use the one above, and the pH meter with the yellow lid to match) and are fairly priced.


----------



## moondance (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey all its been awhile since I stopped in and said hi, been working on the 2nd test run of my Skunk Wrecked Widows and getting life straight, We're at the end of 3 weeks of flower, the tent is a jungle


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey all its been awhile since I stopped in and said hi, been working on the 2nd test run of my Skunk Wrecked Widows and getting life straight, We're at the end of 3 weeks of flower, the tent is a jungleView attachment 3547863 View attachment 3547866


Looks good md welcome back to the land of the living. lol
Took the lowers and the two tops off the Lambsbread and put them in the cloner today,
I got 6 nice cuts off her keeping my fingers crossed.
@DST, Looking good, when that vert. goes to flower it should blow up nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2015)

Does anyone know of anyone making a living legally on the east coast? New England down to VA? I know a few states in there have medical, but all of them look WAY different than Cali's medical.

Good to see you around moondance.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2015)

I heard Spain is reasonably legal 
Morning Jay. How's the weather today?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2015)

It's a bit colder today, high of 12.  Yesterday was quite nice though, up to 19 I think. And still skies full of sun. It's a rough life. Should be back up to 20 later in the week.

I won't ask what it's like there.

You have a baby yet?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2015)

Just about 7 weeks for the SRS boooooyah. I dropped some clones to a guy who's gonna run them hydro. Excited to see that and get his pics. Clones clones clones.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Nov 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks good md welcome back to the land of the living. lol
> Took the lowers and the two tops off the Lambsbread and put them in the cloner today,
> I got 6 nice cuts off her keeping my fingers crossed.
> @DST, Looking good, when that vert. goes to flower it should blow up nice.


Damn lambs read been looking everywhere i-man would love a spliff


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Damn lambs read been looking everywhere i-man would love a spliff


I've been waiting over 20 years to get my hands on some and thanks to a 
very kind and generous friend who gifted some seeds to me I am growing
some, if I can I will try to self the right pheno but I have only 3 seeds left.
The plant I have now isn't the one, but I'm hoping it is in the last 3 seeds.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Does anyone know of anyone making a living legally on the east coast? New England down to VA? I know a few states in there have medical, but all of them look WAY different than Cali's medical.
> 
> Good to see you around moondance.


In NY It's only corp. grows, the application to grow and produce cost $1,000,000.00
and you have to go from plant to tincture or pill in-house.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2015)

Da


supchaka said:


> Just about 7 weeks for the SRS boooooyah. I dropped some clones to a guy who's gonna run them hydro. Excited to see that and get his pics. Clones clones clones.
> View attachment 3548171 View attachment 3548172 View attachment 3548173 View attachment 3548174


Damn Chaka, SRS looks awesome man, good job


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> In NY It's only corp. grows, the application to grow and produce cost $1,000,000.00
> and you have to go from plant to tincture or pill in-house.


Or you can produce oil. (forgot to mention)


----------



## Figgy (Nov 22, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Damn lambs read been looking everywhere i-man would love a spliff


I'm seriously thinking of a reveg on my good pheno if it comes out as expected. If it goes that route I'll take clones, and possibly hit one up with CS for some more seeds. It looks like some lowers on the current plant were pollinated by the dog which could be good.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I'm seriously thinking of a reveg on my good pheno if it comes out as expected. If it goes that route I'll take clones, and possibly hit one up with CS for some more seeds. It looks like some lowers on the current plant were pollinated by the dog which could be good.


I think we should do what we can to keep this one going, I'm going to try.
These seeds are to darn rare to let them go up in smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

chaka that SRS looks fine! What's the genetics?

plemon with about 3 weeks left


----------



## noysy (Nov 22, 2015)

Yummooo @ Don
Nice bit of weight there once shes dry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

I bloomin well hope man! Its paying for Xmas dinner haha


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chaka that SRS looks fine! What's the genetics?
> 
> plemon with about 3 weeks left
> View attachment 3548545


Wow! they are gorgeous.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chaka that SRS looks fine! What's the genetics?
> 
> plemon with about 3 weeks left
> View attachment 3548545


Thanks, it's a cherry pie x chemdawg


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 22, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Thanks, it's a cherry pie x chemdawg


Wow, I got a few cuts of SRS from someguy.. Super happy to have em after seeing your pics. Of yours in flower!! 
I'll tag u when ever I post pics of them.. I am growing them in ffof soil indoors under 300w LED light.. They are starting to pick up speed and I have already taken couple cuts off them. The smell in veg is awesome!!


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It's a bit colder today, high of 12.  Yesterday was quite nice though, up to 19 I think. And still skies full of sun. It's a rough life. Should be back up to 20 later in the week.
> 
> I won't ask what it's like there.
> 
> You have a baby yet?


Nope. Still chilling.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, I got a few cuts of SRS from someguy.. Super happy to have em after seeing your pics. Of yours in flower!!
> I'll tag u when ever I post pics of them.. I am growing them in ffof soil indoors under 300w LED light.. They are starting to pick up speed and I have already taken couple cuts off them. The smell in veg is awesome!!


Yes please do share your pics of it!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Just about 7 weeks for the SRS boooooyah. I dropped some clones to a guy who's gonna run them hydro. Excited to see that and get his pics. Clones clones clones.
> View attachment 3548171 View attachment 3548172 View attachment 3548173 View attachment 3548174


Beautiful plants and grow.

I was looking at the ad for the cree leds from Johnson Lights and they were stating that their light put out 1/2 the heat of a 600w hps, which is more than I was anticipating.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2015)

Well tube buds look shit haha 

 

I've asked on the hydro page see what the say aswell but that moves slow.. 

Glad there alive still I suppose, just can't wait to get a net in next go


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2015)

That's a real shame bud. Looks odd. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2015)

That's a real shame bud. Wish I could help more.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2015)

ECHO.... ECHO....

Is RIU acting strange for anyone else, or just me today?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes acting weird for me jig, 
Hopefully the net and plemons run better next time


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2015)

I had some wierd shit happen like that to some auto flower plants one time, I never
did figure it out.
Good luck next run budolskie.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2015)

Clones after 3 days, Lambsbread all topped and ready to rip.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2015)

Dpq 

 

Fb x sc
 

 

Day 50 they are on


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2015)

Looking good...

I need to get some blue in this room,so I'm dropping #2BB (deep blue x sour kush)?
 
And add some blue light to the room.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Dpq View attachment 3549137
> 
> View attachment 3549138
> 
> ...


Beautiful budolskie, that fb x sc looks sweet.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2015)

I have lot pips I need to plant, Deffo gona do this weekend soon as bathroom sorted


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html
> 
> So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.
> 
> ...


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good...
> 
> I need to get some blue in this room,so I'm dropping #2BB (deep blue x sour kush)?
> View attachment 3549164
> And add some blue light to the room.


Whats the beast in the rectangle tub?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good...
> 
> I need to get some blue in this room,so I'm dropping #2BB (deep blue x sour kush)?
> View attachment 3549164
> And add some blue light to the room.


Genuity, can you get some more ways to grow in that room?
Maybe dwc, hydro. lol. I see Scrog, cage, free standing, pole support.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm not sure what happened on my first post. I'm new to forums. Anyway, What a coincidence. I just received my first two 600s on Saturday. I have always used 400s' and 1000s' (magnetic) I have mixed the spectrum before to see what happens.This time it's all 600 H.P.S. I have two more on the way. I'm going to run them in a 4x8 grow box first and eventually (hopefully ) use them as supplemental in a greenhouse. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Genuity, can you get some more ways to grow in that room?
> Maybe dwc, hydro. lol. I see Scrog, cage, free standing, pole support.


Lol..setting up for a Lil 2x2 table,drip feed,30%soil-50%grow stones-20%coco/peat...
Maybe just dwc.


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Whats the beast in the rectangle tub?


Hells og

She is a beast of a plant.and smell really funky this time around.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 23, 2015)

SRSOG#2 at 7 weeks. She's been a pleasure!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2015)

I recently installed a 1000 Nanolux DE in the bloom room and I've noticed a 20% decrease in production from the 600 hps. I called High Tech Garden Supply to inquire about the led's and explained my problem. He was nice enough to inform me that the led's that he had were inferior to the hps or mh as to bud development-note, he doesn't carry the cree based lights. I appreciated the honesty and highly recommend them.
I'm replacing the nanolux with 2- 600hps.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 23, 2015)

supchaka said:


> SRSOG#2 at 7 weeks. She's been a pleasure!
> View attachment 3549244


What is the


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2015)

Almost at the monkey flipping the switch stage. Dog has about 10% more stretch than the Hotdog so


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 23, 2015)

Any of you 600ers know anything about cars and electricy?

I'm trying to get my volcano running in the car for trip coming up and having the problems.

I ran my old vape successfully before but since then I've upgraded to a volcano. And when I tried running it on the power inverter I had it would just kill instantly. Well it was only rated for 75w constant and 100w max. 

I plugged in my volcano to my killawatt meter and with the heat and pump on it runs around 123-124w. So I went and got a 140w constant, 280w max, power inverter. The heat doesn't work and the pump seems like it's only getting a juice.

So do you think I just need a bigger power inverter? I'm thinking about just picking up a big 410w to make sure it works.

Sorry for going a little off course. I did as much googling I could and basically found nothing.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Any of you 600ers know anything about cars and electricy?
> 
> I'm trying to get my volcano running in the car for trip coming up and having the problems.
> 
> ...


I know that I rode in a Dogde minivan once with some hardcore stoners and used a Volcano. I did some quick research for ya, and others seem to be having a similar problem. Someone online claimed to be having trouble with a Volcano and a 400 watt inverter. I guess it's Honda Generator time.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I know that I rode in a Dogde minivan once with some hardcore stoners and used a Volcano. I did some quick research for ya, and others seem to be having a similar problem. Someone online claimed to be having trouble with a Volcano and a 400 watt inverter. I guess it's Honda Generator time.


Hmmmmmm will shit.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I know that I rode in a Dogde minivan once with some hardcore stoners and used a Volcano. I did some quick research for ya, and others seem to be having a similar problem. Someone online claimed to be having trouble with a Volcano and a 400 watt inverter. I guess it's Honda Generator time.


Sounds like you found the same links I did on Google.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 23, 2015)

My camper has a 1000w.. I have no issues powering a full system dj shit and other goodies... I would think it's the continuous rating being off... They always claim high max and high continuous on those things.. Just my two cents


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 23, 2015)

so i'm doing my first hydro and i've got some brown on my roots.

Temps are like 78f, res is usually 63f cuz i have a chiller.

How do I fix this? My nute line likes microbes so I don't want to use some 100% sterilizing agent.

I have every possible thing for success available, so i'm frustrated this is happening hah.

That being said, maybe this brown is my microbes or nute staining?

4 site RDWC + control bucket. Blue lab guardian, LEC 315 (gonna get another in there once they are big enough), 8" 730cfm inline fan for a 5x5 space, 1/10 hp water chiller. My setup is literally ideal as fuck so this sludge is annoying and concerning me

Other pics are my organic 3x3


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2015)

I've dealt with that stuff once and it was from me having not enough bubbles, my airstones were clogged... but it looks like you have a ton of bubbles, so I don't know what to say. Bummer.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 23, 2015)

You know I've taken a million pot pics under hps and this damn plant just does this better than any other plant too!


----------



## Gemuadrken (Nov 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've dealt with that stuff once and it was from me having not enough bubbles, my airstones were clogged... but it looks like you have a ton of bubbles, so I don't know what to say. Bummer.


I can rub the brown off and the roots still look healthy so i dont know if its rot or algae or my microbes. I was gonna give all but one of those soil plants away but worst case scenario ill just bloom them and figure my shit out later


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2015)

She's sexy.

What are the water spot looking thingys from.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2015)

Gemuadrken said:


> I can rub the brown off and the roots still look healthy so i dont know if its rot or algae or my microbes. I was gonna give all but one of those soil plants away but worst case scenario ill just bloom them and figure my shit out later


yeah man... keep them soil babies, just in case. You can always give them away later too.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> She's sexy.
> 
> What are the water spot looking thingys from.


is that question for me or somebody else? Cuz if its for me i dunno and what are water spots o:


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

I think that Q was for Supchaka.

Looks like I'll be taking the Yin to daycare in a canoe today....


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> yeah man... keep them soil babies, just in case. You can always give them away later too.


Its a sad day when the soil babes are growing faster than the hyro babes ): I have a RO machine and my well water starts at like 500 ppm, but I don't have anywhere to hook it up yet. Maybe that has somethign to do with their growth rate, and i'm sure i'll fix the issue. Worst case scenario i make new clones cuz i'm not gonna stop until I get this right. My organic tent will financially support me until I figure this shit out lol...

(I smoke like .1g a month)

All of the plants in my post are clones from this plant


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> My camper has a 1000w.. I have no issues powering a full system dj shit and other goodies... I would think it's the continuous rating being off... They always claim high max and high continuous on those things.. Just my two cents


Alright thanks. Hopefully the 400w one does the trick. If not I guess I'll try to use my portable vape, not a fan it it, or I'll just smoke a damn bowl haha. I just hate stinking up the car while we are driving.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey ADT, do your DP's have any strange leaves that 'split' in the middle... I'll have to snap some pics, if you don't know what I mean. It's a trip.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

So about a week ago I posted pictures about my DOG. Ive just been doing plain water since then. I think the problem is getting worse. I'm starting to worry a little bit on how the end product will even be like at this point. This girl is taking up half my space, I can't afford to lose her completely.

Here are a couple of pictures from this morning.




Anymore ideas? Feel like a noob, can't get this damn thing figured out. Just when I thought I had my process down. New strains, new problems.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey ADT, do your DP's have any strange leaves that 'split' in the middle... I'll have to snap some pics, if you don't know what I mean. It's a trip.


I havent seen ant split leaves on her, she looks pretty normal to be, besides the extremely sativa looking leaves haha


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2015)

It doesn't help I know, but I would pull all those crispy leaves. Really sucks she is taking such a dive.

Here's a couple pictures of the leaves I was talking about.
 
 
 

And a pic of the Mediterranean Sea.  The mountain looking thing in the distance on the right is Gibraltar, and if you look really close you can see Africa just to the left of Gibz.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> So about a week ago I posted pictures about my DOG. Ive just been doing plain water since then. I think the problem is getting worse. I'm starting to worry a little bit on how the end product will even be like at this point. This girl is taking up half my space, I can't afford to lose her completely.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures from this morning.
> 
> ...


I would be giving her some micro nutrients. Then back to top ups with some low range n-p-k. She isn't going to get any prettier I don't think ADT but like you said, you want some decent end product. Although some have said the dog is not a heavy feeder, it likes its mg otherwise it's not getting the little N it likes. And I would use chelated nutes so you know the roots will take them up without issues.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

DST said:


> I would be giving her some micro nutrients. Then back to top ups with some low range n-p-k. She isn't going to get any prettier I don't think ADT but like you said, you want some decent end product. Although some have said the dog is not a heavy feeder, it like is mg otherwise it's not getting the little N it likes. And I would use chelated nutes so you know the roots will take them up without issues.


Well I normally use teas and stuff for feeding, but I have some old bottled nutes I came use.

I have floramicro for micro nutes. And I can use fish emulsion for the N. What kind of strength are you thinking? She is in a 10g pot and been flowering for 3 to 4 weeks. I also have maxi crop and liquid karma

I also have Epsom salt and dolomite lime


----------



## Figgy (Nov 24, 2015)

DST said:


> I would be giving her some micro nutrients. Then back to top ups with some low range n-p-k. She isn't going to get any prettier I don't think ADT but like you said, you want some decent end product. Although some have said the dog is not a heavy feeder, it like is mg otherwise it's not getting the little N it likes. And I would use chelated nutes so you know the roots will take them up without issues.


You touched on something I've been thinking about, but never looked into. So the plants need mag to help with N uptake? This would explains some stuff I run into during flower.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

Absolutely, micro nutrients are there to aid the plant and it's uptake of essential elements. And N uptake is very much dependant on Mg.

ADT, go with the Floramicro, sounds like it should get your medium into some sort of shape. The soil mix nute I use has an n-p-k of 7-3-6 and I use around 3-4ml per litre (just under a teaspoon). I think at this stage I would be looking for a quick fix to get back on track and the bottle stuff should do that. When you are confident the plants grooving along again then go back to the teas. Well, this is what I would be trying


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> So about a week ago I posted pictures about my DOG. Ive just been doing plain water since then. I think the problem is getting worse. I'm starting to worry a little bit on how the end product will even be like at this point. This girl is taking up half my space, I can't afford to lose her completely.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures from this morning.
> 
> ...


Could it be root bound?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Absolutely, micro nutrients are there to aid the plant and it's uptake of essential elements. And N uptake is very much dependant on Mg.
> 
> ADT, go with the Floramicro, sounds like it should get your medium into some sort of shape. The soil mix nute I use has an n-p-k of 7-3-6 and I use around 3-4ml per litre (just under a teaspoon). I think at this stage I would be looking for a quick fix to get back on track and the bottle stuff should do that. When you are confident the plants grooving along again then go back to the teas. Well, this is what I would be trying


Alright thanks a lot man!! I'll water her with about a teaspoon of flora micro per liter of water. I'll be leaving tomorrow till Friday so hopefully I see some improvement when I get back home, and hopefully get back on track.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Could it be root bound?


Not in it's 10g smart pot, no way.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2015)

Good luck ADT I hope it comes back for you.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

THanks Oldman. Yeah I really hope I can get it to bounce back. 

Gosh I haven't had a plant get this out of whack for years!!

Making me not like the DOG right now lmao.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Sounds like you found the same links I did on Google.


yep


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2015)

I talked to the people at Cheap Hydroponics about the Nanolux DE, which uses a nanolux bulb, about poor production. Problem is there are only a few manufacturers of the double ended bulbs. Hortilux has a bulb coming out the first of the year and Ushio has two on the market, but Gavita was using the Phillips bulb and was having problems and they bought all of the Ushio's available and they are in back-order status.....so I ordered a new ballast and bulb for the 600.
The fellow at the grow shop had just sold a good friend six of the nanolux DE's and was not happy to hear the results, but he is trying to get other bulbs.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> She's sexy.
> 
> What are the water spot looking thingys from.


They are water spot thingys. You were right from the get go!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> So about a week ago I posted pictures about my DOG. Ive just been doing plain water since then. I think the problem is getting worse. I'm starting to worry a little bit on how the end product will even be like at this point. This girl is taking up half my space, I can't afford to lose her completely.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures from this morning.
> 
> ...


looks like a combo of Cal-Mag defs, PH issues and heat stress


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

Well with my new led fixture I made it know it's not heat, plus I got a temp gauge right on top of the light. Stays a solid 79f all day and that's right on top of the light.

Could be pH, I mean I never had problems with my water before but you never know I suppose.

I hope the recent feeding of flora micro will help.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Well with my new led fixture I made it know it's not heat, plus I got a temp gauge right on top of the light. Stays a solid 79f all day and that's right on top of the light.
> 
> Could be pH, I mean I never had problems with my water before but you never know I suppose.
> 
> I hope the recent feeding of flora micro will help.


Not much point temp gauge being on top of your light when plants are underneath it y`know? Canopy temps will be different to the temps above the light etc

Do you ph out of interest? Do you know what your water PH is out the tap? and the PH once you have added your nutes etc?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Not much point temp gauge being on top of your light when plants are underneath it y`know? Canopy temps will be different to the temps above the light etc
> 
> Do you ph out of interest? Do you know what your water PH is out the tap? and the PH once you have added your nutes etc?


Well the temp right on top of the light will be a lot hotter then a distance of 18" to my canopy. Besides the fact that I'm running eight CXB 3070 ADs @ 1400mA 50w a piece on a huge 4ft by 1ft+ heatsink. Heat is not the issue. 

I haven't tested the pH of my water for a long time, I know it's higher pH. I always have aerated my water for 24 to 48 hrs before watering and have never had issues so I never bothered with it. I use to check ppm when I did use bottled nutes, but again I've gone to teas since and never had issues so never brothered with checking.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh damn! Just placed my order for a 24"x32"x60" tent and two of those LED shop lights @oldman60 and @curious old fart. I'll be germinating seeds in a week, and will finally have a perpetual grow going  Hope all is well everyone!


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just ordered my favorite strain bubble bomb,5 females and a freebie cherry bomb. Keep it green! Recently in flower week 7.
6 lemon haze in dirt
1 blue og. In Dwc
First time in water already have issues!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Oh damn! Just placed my order for a 24"x32"x60" tent and two of those LED shop lights @oldman60 and @curious old fart. I'll be germinating seeds in a week, and will finally have a perpetual grow going  Hope all is well everyone!


Your going to love those lights, lots of veg growth very little stretch.


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 24, 2015)

Any suggestions? Only on one bud site!

Floranova 1 part at 6 ml a gallon
Hydroguard 2 ml
Rock resonator 4 ml a gallon
Temp 79-82 degrees
Rh 30-35
2 600 watt lights, open hood.I never run them at a 100% dimmable ballast. 75 percent is the highest I can get them without going over 85 degrees.
Carbon filter with 440 cfm fan

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone noticed some of us have little green caps on the corners of our avatars? I am hoping it's something good....do I get a prize?lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Anyone noticed some of us have little green caps on the corners of our avatars? I am hoping it's something good....do I get a prize?lol.


I saw that as well. I'm thinking it's online status?


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

rocko369 said:


> Any suggestions? Only on one bud site!
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


Looks a bit like it got light burn 0r bleaching....A pic without lights on would be helpfull. At least it's only 1 bud.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I saw that as well. I'm thinking it's online status?


What no prize....Fuk sake. 

My online status is normally hidden because I like to creep around ingognito lol.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Anyone noticed some of us have little green caps on the corners of our avatars? I am hoping it's something good....do I get a prize?lol.


Thread starter?

edit: nope. i see them around.



oldman60 said:


> Your going to love those lights, lots of veg growth very little stretch.


I'm pumped! I only have maybe 1.5-2 years left to continue to grow constantly so I'm taking advantage of what I can. I'll be cleaning the room for the new tent right after this post, and getting everything ready. Still need a new batch batch of soiless mix which I'll pick up tomorrow after work, then pick out what I'm going to germinate. Also wondering if it's possible to clone a plant at 6 weeks flower.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Oh damn! Just placed my order for a 24"x32"x60" tent and two of those LED shop lights @oldman60 and @curious old fart. I'll be germinating seeds in a week, and will finally have a perpetual grow going  Hope all is well everyone!


It's a good thing that you didn't order the new Incandescent set. They really sucked!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

Well after the incandescent fiasco I decided to join the 600 club ( we really need a t-shirt) The gang is all here. I've got 4 600w ballasts and 4 brand new bulbs. I'm pulling my hoods and controller out of mothballs and giving it a go. I haven't decided on strains yet. I'm waiting for a seed order. I have popped some Oregon Cactus just in case they don't make it. I had decided to give up on indoor until I had a large building constructed, but this looks like so much fun that I probably can't afford it.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> It's a good thing that you didn't order the new Incandescent set. They really sucked!View attachment 3550137


Nope. Just following some trusted advice for what fits the budget. I just needed low power consumption, little heat, and decent veg growth.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Thread starter?
> 
> edit: nope. i see them around.
> 
> ...


Someone on this thread was cloning late in flower but my memory sucks (I don't know why).
Maybe it was Doc or Alpha Phase anyway I do remember them saying it was ok.
I would leave lights on 20/4 so they reveg (just a thought).


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2015)

Positive news about mj.....and the lamestream media will ignore it.....

Surprise as scientists discover babies exposed to cannabis in the womb 'have better vision by the age of 4'


The team at the universities of Waterloo, Auckland and Brown University urged caution, adding that though their results were positive, other studies link cannabis to developmental problems with a baby's brain.



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Nope. Just following some trusted advice for what fits the budget. I just needed low power consumption, little heat, and decent veg growth.


I think you will be well satisfied with your choices.......I wish my bloom room was 1/2 as productive as the led veg.

I found a new ushio de pro bulb on ebay....it should be here.sometime next week.


cof


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 24, 2015)

Hope this counts since its under 2 600w hps lights spred 3 foot apart. 3 weeks in flower


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Positive news about mj.....and the lamestream media will ignore it.....
> 
> Surprise as scientists discover babies exposed to cannabis in the womb 'have better vision by the age of 4'
> 
> ...


My youngest should be able to see Pluto!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Well after the incandescent fiasco I decided to join the 600 club ( we really need a t-shirt) The gang is all here. I've got 4 600w ballasts and 4 brand new bulbs. I'm pulling my hoods and controller out of mothballs and giving it a go. I haven't decided on strains yet. I'm waiting for a seed order. I have popped some Oregon Cactus just in case they don't make it. I had decided to give up on indoor until I had a large building constructed, but this looks like so much fun that I probably can't afford it.


Welcome to our addiction O.G.
A long time back the founder had a logo but I haven't seen one in a while.
And if you're looking to order seeds Breeders Boutique has some great gear and there is tons of
experience with that gear here. Anyway enjoy your grow and post lots of pix.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2015)

I love the quote in that article, "I was sorry I hadn't met them under different terms".... aka.... "I wanted some uncut coke from my new friends, fuck!"


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome to our addiction O.G.
> A long time back the founder had a logo but I haven't seen one in a while.
> And if you're looking to order seeds Breeders Boutique has some great gear and there is tons of
> experience with that gear here. Anyway enjoy your grow and post lots of pix.


I still had a sticker somewhere lol. I'll see if I can look out the file.

Maybe we should have another competition soon......something for Xmas


----------



## Figgy (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> I still had a sticker somewhere lol. I'll see if I can look out the file.
> 
> Maybe we should have another competition soon......something for Xmas


Solo cup race for a late Christmas.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

Chuck a seed down in a 12/12 style for Xmas Competition


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

guess the weight mini DST is gonna be and win a pack lol. still no bambino yet?


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

The bambino is there, it's still just chilling inside Mum.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2015)

Guess the baby's weight sounds cool.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> The bambino is there, it's still just chilling inside Mum.


My second one only took 15 minutes to be born....happened so fast I forgot I was stoned lol

4x4, 21 days since flip


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 25, 2015)

numberfour said:


> My second one only took 15 minutes to be born....happened so fast I forgot I was stoned lol
> 
> 4x4, 21 days since flip
> View attachment 3550603


looking good brotha my 4x4 is filling out fairly close to where you are at more like 2.5 weeks since flip 

i love how even your canopy is i got 4 strains in mine at the moment so canopy management is nuts but i nearly got it 

hope to get some nicer pics soon my phone camera is really blurry not an iPhone or anything haha 

and of course good morning club 600!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome to our addiction O.G.
> A long time back the founder had a logo but I haven't seen one in a while.
> And if you're looking to order seeds Breeders Boutique has some great gear and there is tons of
> experience with that gear here. Anyway enjoy your grow and post lots of pix.


Thanks, I tracked my seed order to the U.S. on the 18th. It's not looking good. I'm going to run with my same old boring genetics. I'm not blaming the seed company. I'm not going to bug them about a refund either. I take my own chances. Although it's been many years, I have had nothing but the best of luck with seed company's. They are a very important part of helping the world wide legalization movement. People (like me) take for granted every day the freedoms that we enjoy in the medical/legal to grow your own states. I'm going to check out that site. I always like to help support the cause.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.welovecycling.com/blog/132087/video-european-bike-stealing-championships/
lol


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> I still had a sticker somewhere lol. I'll see if I can look out the file.
> 
> Maybe we should have another competition soon......something for Xmas


Thanks. If you find the sticker maybe I can copy it on to a t-shirt. When it's all over, I'll be able to say "Been there, done that, and got the t- shirt."


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> http://www.welovecycling.com/blog/132087/video-european-bike-stealing-championships/
> lol


Go Amsterdam. I was rooting for them all along.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Someone on this thread was cloning late in flower but my memory sucks (I don't know why).
> Maybe it was Doc or Alpha Phase anyway I do remember them saying it was ok.
> I would leave lights on 20/4 so they reveg (just a thought).


I have done it. I had a horrible accident int the veg room once and had to clone very late into flower on my outdoor. I carefully trimmed the little buds off of the top. Back then I was not using a water cloner, I was using either rock wool or dirt. I'm just a dumb uneducated truck driver (retired) but I have had a fascination with cloning for many years. I say it will work if you are careful. Research will tell you that any amount of biological material can be duplicated if you have all the right junk. All you need is a fluorescent light, razor blade, medium, root hormone, a plastic cup, and patients


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2015)

I just took some flowered cuts last week, they're still looking good.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Thanks, I tracked my seed order to the U.S. on the 18th. It's not looking good. I'm going to run with my same old boring genetics. I'm not blaming the seed company. I'm not going to bug them about a refund either. I take my own chances. Although it's been many years, I have had nothing but the best of luck with seed company's. They are a very important part of helping the world wide legalization movement. People (like me) take for granted every day the freedoms that we enjoy in the medical/legal to grow your own states. I'm going to check out that site. I always like to help support the cause.


If you are looking for top quality seeds and first class service then I recommend Breeders Boutique

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=common/home

You'll be well satisfied.


cof


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I just took some flowered cuts last week, they're still looking good.
> 
> View attachment 3550661


If I were you, I would carefully get rid of the bud. When I left bud on, it got_* icky (*_That's a technical botany term_*) *_ Also I was negligent to mention in my last post, that I personally leave my veg lights on 24/7. I'm old and get confused and with 24/7 there is no confusion..


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> If you are looking for top quality seeds and first class service then I recommend Breeders Boutique
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> I just took some flowered cuts last week, they're still looking good.
> 
> View attachment 3550661


Something else I do when 'I'cloning, is I keep the humidity and temp kinda "High" Pardon my pun's.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> looking good brotha my 4x4 is filling out fairly close to where you are at more like 2.5 weeks since flip
> 
> i love how even your canopy is i got 4 strains in mine at the moment so canopy management is nuts but i nearly got it
> 
> ...


Thanks 93, I love it when the tent gets the point of not being able to see the floor. What strains you running?

This run I have flowering,

Green Crack
Super Lemon Haze
Silver Kush
Blueberry x Cheese
Cheese
Dog #1
Dog#2
Deepblue x Livers #1
Deepblue x Livers #2
Hotdog x Sour Cherry
Sour Cherry

Canopy goes a little crazy at the back of the tent with the SLH, Silver Kush and the Dog#2 (not in picture) but that's a good thing


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> If I were you, I would carefully get rid of the bud. When I left bud on, it got_* icky (*_That's a technical botany term_*) *_ Also I was negligent to mention in my last post, that I personally leave my veg lights on 24/7. I'm old and get confused and with 24/7 there is no confusion..


We're in the same club there bro.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 25, 2015)

I pulled this loppy bitch from the pack this morning! Even with less veg they outgrew my cages, but they served the purpose, plants didn't fall over.  
 
The necessity of a 7 week sampler is directly related to the level in the stash jar!
 
And guess what, the jar is low! Looks like a few oz when dry.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 25, 2015)

@AllDayToker as much as I hate to bring up my old pics, here's a chemdawg that wasn't given cal/mag... In soil with tap water no less. Now if you look at my previous post, those were treated at 1 month flower when I first caught it. You can see the damage, but it was stopped.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 25, 2015)

lovely flowers there! gonna have full jar now


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2015)

Well looks very similar to the damage on my plant, and with it being soil and tap water it makes since it would be the same.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey 600 Club Members.I knew if I wined about they would come. I just posted earlier this morning that I did not think my seeds were going to come.Well, I no sooner had I got my Oregon Cactus in the ground (red cup) and sure as shit the package came(and so did I)  I'm not going to show the actual shipping method I don't think that would be kosher, but just let me say,"Thanks, I have always wanted a Mini Cooper" I got some freebies. I'll sort it out for you guys later. THANK YOU Seed Masters. I'm pretty fired up about the Ch, Ch,Ch,Cherry Bomb! Hence, my stutter.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

Always happens that way

So The Dog came 3rd in the Coffeeshop Indica entry at the Amsterdam Unity Cup. It seemed a bit strange that one coffeeshop won all categories (a place in Hoofddorp who by all accounts bought a load of judges passes - you could vote online with an App). So the whole thing seem tainted with that. However at the start the Cannabis College in Amsterdam who ran all the tests gave their results............................The Dog. Highest THC for all Indica entrees. Lab tests don't lie
Peace sixers. Smoking a Dog jay then off to bed. I am on breakfast duty ffs.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> Always happens that way
> 
> So The Dog came 3rd in the Coffeeshop Indica entry at the Amsterdam Unity Cup. It seemed a bit strange that one coffeeshop won all categories (a place in Hoofddorp who by all accounts bought a load of judges passes - you could vote online with an App). So the whole thing seem tainted with that. However at the start the Cannabis College in Amsterdam who ran all the tests gave their results............................The Dog. Highest THC for all Indica entrees. Lab tests don't lie
> Peace sixers. Smoking a Dog jay then off to bed. I am on breakfast duty ffs.


I doubt I'll ever make it to Europe. I would love to come over and smoke it up with you folks. Not to mention that I'm an art history geek so you can imagine how much I would dig the museums. I have had a hard time just getting to the Seattle Hempfest; never been. Something always comes up. Not to mention that August is a very busy time for growers in Southern Oregon


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2015)

Congrats to BB, good showing even with paid for judges.
It just show's to go ya! quality in quality out.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2015)

In case I don't catch up tomorrow everyone have a happy and festive Thanksgiving.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 25, 2015)

supchaka said:


> I pulled this loppy bitch from the pack this morning! Even with less veg they outgrew my cages, but they served the purpose, plants didn't fall over.
> View attachment 3550835
> The necessity of a 7 week sampler is directly related to the level in the stash jar!
> View attachment 3550837
> ...


Just pulled my Dog that was being too fussy. Jar is empty, but qwiso will be abundant tomorrow afternoon


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I doubt I'll ever make it to Europe. I would love to come over and smoke it up with you folks. Not to mention that I'm an art history geek so you can imagine how much I would dig the museums. I have had a hard time just getting to the Seattle Hempfest; never been. Something always comes up. Not to mention that August is a very busy time for growers in Southern Oregon


Going to Europe the first time changed my life. I'd suggest giving it a shot while you are still around. The art and architecture (not to mention the coffee) are top notch. I was pretty excited when I went to the east coast the first time as I got to see a bunch of old buildings.... haha. (i'm from CA) Seeing the Colosseum and other really old things (archaeological term) was so fucking cool. And something I love about the meditteranean countries.... you can pee anywhere.  Kinda gross sometimes because you'll be in a parking garage, or a corner of a roman ruin and smell piss. However, it's so amazing to just be standing on the street, think, "I have to pee" and just let it go. LIke nature intended.

So there you have it. Visit Europe! You can see old stuff and pee while doing it.

Oh and the food here is really good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2015)

Errrr its still Illigal to piss in the street jig lol. Just don't get caught/fined.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

In the good ole USA you can be convicted as a sex offender for peeing in the street. Being as how you are exposing yourself to people. So some peeps have the title for the rest their lives and have to notify neighbors and shit. Land of the free.


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Hey 600 Club Members.I knew if I wined about they would come. I just posted earlier this morning that I did not think my seeds were going to come.Well, I no sooner had I got my Oregon Cactus in the ground (red cup) and sure as shit the package came(and so did I)  I'm not going to show the actual shipping method I don't think that would be kosher, but just let me say,"Thanks, I have always wanted a Mini Cooper" I got some freebies. I'll sort it out for you guys later. THANK YOU Seed Masters. I'm pretty fired up about the Ch, Ch,Ch,Cherry Bomb! Hence, my stutter.


I just picked up 5 bubble bomb and they gave me a free cherry bomb! Happy Thanksgiving! 

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> In the good ole USA you can be convicted as a sex offender for peeing in the street. Being as how you are exposing yourself to people. So some peeps have the title for the rest their lives and have to notify neighbors and shit. Land of the free.


man that's fucked up. in uk a pregnant lady can legally ask a policeman for their helmet to pee in if she can't find a toilet. 

uk, land of the bonkers...


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that's fucked up. in uk a pregnant lady can legally ask a policeman for their helmet to pee in if she can't find a toilet.
> 
> uk, land of the bonkers...


best get the wife over to the UK rapid so she can take advantage of pissing in a coppers hat, lol.

Happy Thanksgiving. Can't believe it's actually a nice day today....it's normally hellish cold and windy as fuk with a bit sleet thrown in for stingy face syndrom. Eat heartily my friends!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2015)

happy Thanksgiving all..


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving - time to start cooking!

What games are on today?


----------



## Figgy (Nov 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3551214 happy Thanksgiving all..


That my friend, is awesome 

And a happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## Figgy (Nov 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Happy Thanksgiving - time to start cooking!
> 
> What games are on today?


Carolina x Dallas. Watch the Panthers walk all over those Cowgirls today.


----------



## moondance (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving all, we're dinning out so no dishes or cooking this year yeah!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3551214 happy Thanksgiving all..


You should post that in the art section. That's Art!


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! To all 600 member,God bless.

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> You should post that in the art section. That's Art!


It may be art but it's not mine..lol
Goggle image


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 26, 2015)

Gobble gobble!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2015)

Could of done with a smoked turkey today. I ended up with sausages out the freezer ffs.
Smoked turkey from the American owned smoke house along the street for Xmas though.....The guy knows how to smoke dem birds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving 600
I am about 7 pages behind but hope all are well. We are putting our money down on 11 acres of land in the next week or so if we are good with the contract coming tomorrow. This will give Papapayne and myself a place to grow this coming up year and many more. I picked up a torch, some tools, and glass yesterday. All i will need to do is build a small kiln and start working at it. I think Papapayne and i are setting the forge up this winter too and i am going to teach him to bladesmith.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Keep at it doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

I will and you keep at it too. Got my last indoor plant chopped so i can move it dry. Lots to move and lots of hash to make the next few days. Got about a load a day left maybe two tomorrow.

Today is
Food

Cookies
 and hash this is about 2\3 of what is left to run.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Carolina x Dallas. Watch the Panthers walk all over those Cowgirls today.


Well will see about that.........

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello 600 club,I think I'm gonna smoke one myself; not a bird Anyway, I'm getting ready to pop a bunch of strains for the 600 watt light experiment.
3 Dutch Passion Fem Blueberry
6 Dutch Passion Fem White Widow
3 Nirvana Kaya Gold
3 Seed Masters ? ( think it is a surprise pack)
3 Strain Hunters Reg Money Maker
1 Dr. Kripiling Fem Bud Bud Bling Tingz!
5 Bomb Seeds Fem Cherry Bomb.( I have already nicknamed it , Ch, Ch, Ch, Cherry Bomb! That was really the only strain I was after. I do hope it gets "High" numbers. The Cherry Bomb is supposed to have some high THC levels, and that's what I wanted .Although some of my own stock is O.K. so far my highest THC has only been 24.66% for outdoor. I have never had indoor tested. ( it's new and expensive) I only ordered the White Widow, Blueberry, and Cherry Bomb. The rest were freebies and _*The Strain Hunters*_ came with a bitch'n video. ( I didn't know that seed orders had homework assignments) That's a lot of puppies to keep track of. I'm feeling the pressure. I put 20 of my Oregon Cactus up. I'm only keeping a couple of females, just enough to round off my legal numbers, witch is 24 budding. Of course I'm assuming that all of the new seeds are going to pop.* (Be Positive)* Sometimes it's fun to assume. However, I'll be taking some new cuttings and charging up a water cloner just in case. I'm not going to waste one single lumin of light. Actually, I had decided to mothball my indoor fleet, do a huge veg and grow strictly out doors with these new seeds but I have to be honest, I know the electric bills are "high," and it can get really frustrating at times, but I just can't stop.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving 600
> I am about 7 pages behind but hope all are well. We are putting our money down on 11 acres of land in the next week or so if we are good with the contract coming tomorrow. This will give Papapayne and myself a place to grow this coming up year and many more. I picked up a torch, some tools, and glass yesterday. All i will need to do is build a small kiln and start working at it. I think Papapayne and i are setting the forge up this winter too and i am going to teach him to bladesmith. View attachment 3551426View attachment 3551427


Nice Torch!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Hello 600 club,I think I'm gonna smoke one myself; not a bird Anyway, I'm getting ready to pop a bunch of strains for the 600 watt light experiment.
> 3 Dutch Passion Fem Blueberry
> 6 Dutch Passion Fem White Widow
> 3 Nirvana Kaya Gold
> ...


Next time you want to pop some seeds hit me up i have plenty and all ways making more.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well will see about that.........
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


Damn man, that must not have been too much fun to watch. Panthers looking strong.

Hope all you guys are enjoying today. Eat a lot!


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Damn man, that must not have been too much fun to watch. Panthers looking strong.
> 
> Hope all you guys are enjoying today. Eat a lot!


Sitting here next to my Panthers home boi...I think I'm going to give him a big secret hit of hash/rosin/shatter...he is all up in my ear..

Still a fun night though. .


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 26, 2015)

Get em G lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Total pull for today. I would say about 60 g after it gets 4 weeks of drying.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## whodatnation (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice yall!


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Next time you want to pop some seeds hit me up i have plenty and all ways making more.


I'm always buying seeds just got 5 bubble bomb and a freebie cherry bomb!! Can't wait! Got 6 ladies going lemon haze in dirt and blue og. In dwc.

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Next time you want to pop some seeds hit me up i have plenty and all ways making more.


Excellent! I'll be hitting you up. As you may already be aware, the state is give recreational growers cart blanch to gather up genetics, then we can only purchase seeds from other licensed rec growers. With our new _*Temporary/ Permanent rules; *_who knows what will happen? I just printed up 76 pages of rules from the OLCC, Whew!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2015)

Dog pic


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 27, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Dog pic


Nice doggy, nice doggy.......


----------



## rocko369 (Nov 27, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> A response from a housing wanted post I made on craigslist in regards to finding a medical marijuana friendly landlord in Oregon state lol
> 
> WHY DO YOU NEED A 2 TO 3 BEDROOM HOUSE? YOUR AD CAME TO BEND OREGON, WHERE A 1 BEDROOM GOES FOR 950.00 A MONTH. WITH YOUR CONDITION IN THE PICTURES, HOW WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO CARE FOR A HOUSE AND A YARD, WITHOUT MOVING IN 6 PEOPLE TO MANAGE YOUR DOPE GROWING? ALSO, THOSE OF US WHO DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT, DOPE,OR “MEDICINE” WOULD NEVER RENT TO YOU (ON OUR TAX DOLLARS<PROBABLY) IN A RESPECTABLE NEIGHBORHOOD WITH CHILDREN. PLUS SOME OF US CANNOT STND THE FUCKING SMELL! DID YOU EVER THINK OF THAT? IT IS NOT OKAY TO ALLOW THIS SHIT ANYWHERE. I AM TIRED OF SUPPORTING LOSERS. I DO NOT BELIEVE IN POT ON ANY STAND POINT. STAY AWAY FROM BEND AND OUR DECENT HUMAN BEINGS,NOT EVERYONE BELIEVES IN DOPE POT MARIJUANA YOU KNOW THOSE OF US WHO MAKE 120,000 A YEAR AND SUPPORT THE REST OF THE LOOOOOSERS.


At least u where honest! 

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (Nov 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well will see about that.........
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


lol! I'm not a big Carolina fan, but I can't stand those cowgirls. Hopefully your boy didn't give you too hard of a time!


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 27, 2015)

3 weeks flower. growing slow happened the last time i grew pineapple express but when it flowers produces heavy bud. decided to scrog to so prolly be 2 months veg.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2015)

Pictures. All 5 weeks 3 days - 12/12.

Breeders Boutique goodies. 

Plemon


Qrazy Quake x Psycho Killer


Smelly Cherry


Cheese Quake x AK48


Jake Blues


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2015)

Outstanding.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice. Jig are u sure that's a smell cherry? Looks like a sour cherry? 

Still have 5 smelly cherrys from 2013


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 28, 2015)

Popping Mango tango and deep psychosis, dog, gator balls, and honnybees.

Sour cherry x deep blue are in flower


----------



## Iriemedicine (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice boomers @GemuGrows . Do you prefer to eat them fresh or dried?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Very nice. Jig are u sure that's a smell cherry? Looks like a sour cherry?
> 
> Still have 5 smelly cherrys from 2013


Yeah, that's the smelly cherry for sure...I'll take a pic of the sour cherry I have... it's a different color purple.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Nice boomers @GemuGrows . Do you prefer to eat them fresh or dried?


No preference really. I'm not a big bushroom guy, i just grew them cuz it seemed interesting.

My biggest doses are usually like 1.2g dry hah


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2015)

GOT HASH?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2015)

not like that.....nice haul.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2015)

I thought "Sour Cherry" too....that is just a nicely colored smelly.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2015)

I took some pics of all the purple I have. 

Plemon
 

Plemon (a different one)
 

Smelly Cherry (dark one)
 

Smelly Cherry (lighter one)
 

Sour Cherry - it's odd this one's pistils look yellow. It's that way in real life too, not just pics.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 28, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I took some pics of all the purple I have.
> 
> Plemon
> View attachment 3552916
> ...


That Smelly Cherry looks great, I'm going to be starting mine in a week or so.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 28, 2015)

My strain plus bb strains.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2015)

Those tops were very lovely Jig!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey 600, been working on the box and dealing with seedling temps. The box is 4x8. It got down to 20 degrees today and the old bones were creaking. I think I have done more posting than actual growing today. Here are seedlings day 3.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> not like that.....nice haul.
> 
> 
> cof


Got a lot more to do still too.


jigfresh said:


> I took some pics of all the purple I have.
> 
> Plemon
> View attachment 3552916
> ...


Looks great Jig


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> GOT HASH?
> View attachment 3552871


Yea, I was just burning some. But it's sun grown, not 600w grown. Does it still count?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Yea, I was just burning some. But it's sun grown, not 600w grown. Does it still count?


It all counts here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2015)

Plemon and smelly cherry piss all over sour cherry


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon and smelly cherry piss all over sour cherry


I will run my plemon next with sum sours I Deffo grab a bag soil today when I at the 8x4 get sum pics as its day 56 
And the dpq could be getting it haha


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon and smelly cherry piss all over sour cherry


Lol.

Supposed to he going to see Sinterklaas today but unless he turns up in a canoe there's going to be problems lol.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2015)

Dpq
 

 

Fb x sc


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2015)

Be happy with 1 1/2- 2 a plant dry I get sum better pic of the group tomoz when I start the chop


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2015)

How's the FBXSC lad? Interested in how it smells....


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2015)

Dag 5 bloem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2015)

some nicely finished trees there budolski, they both look lush, can;t wait for a taste of them. Is that the cut of the SCxFB?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2015)

Well it from the pips but I think its one pip striped for 10 cuts I stil got a few cuts in cloner

@DST smell lovely but not a cherry as the last pip 

I have my soil a will post what I plant tomoz


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2015)

Not so good looking but smelling lovely tubes

 
 

Buds lower round outer sides see better and will be dense and jarred


----------



## moondance (Nov 29, 2015)

Just put seeds into water, next up will be Qrazy Quake, BASH and Casey Jones x OG Kush. Plus I cut some clones of my Skunk Wrecked Widows to keep the perpetual runs going. Have a great Sunday all.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2015)

Some porn for fun. PHOTO BOMB!!!     
Clones from the Lambsbread 8 days, Lambsbread, White Indica, C99's (short and tall).


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It all counts here
> View attachment 3553110


Find Doc and win a PRIZE!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2015)

I think I'm finally getting the gist of growing these sativa's indoors, they really are
a different beast.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2015)

Finally got round to planting a few pips
 

And hopefully get my self sum killer pollen haha 

Next year I wana make summit nice hopefully


----------



## chained (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey 600!

Damn, you guys have got some skills. Some great photos in here. When I was setting up, this thread helped my decide, once and for all, to go for a 600w system. 

It was a cost effective way to get in to growing and getting a healthy yield. 
Haven't looked back! 

Just about to finish week five :


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Plemon


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice fat heads man, I hope I can get some better heads under a net next time with the plemon on tubes....

Checked tank yesterday and was 5.6 and 900ppm 
With just 10 ltrs in, so added 20ltrs took ph to 5.9 and ppm to 600 so left at that and will adjust today cant wait to get the next lot going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

cheers yeah they're a quite chunky. I'll be moving things round in there shortly, I'll be on mould watch with them as dense as they are. 

got back last night and the ballast or bulb has gone and the fuse loop upstairs, cloner was off for a while not sure how long but these cheese cuts are taking their time to root.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2015)

@budolskie those cq48 should treat you good. The ones I have are super huge and looking real nice.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers yeah they're a quite chunky. I'll be moving things round in there shortly, I'll be on mould watch with them as dense as they are.
> 
> got back last night and the ballast or bulb has gone and the fuse loop upstairs, cloner was off for a while not sure how long but these cheese cuts are taking their time to root.


that don't sound good lad, you figured out what went on now?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2015)

Thats what made me plant them seeing your pics haha, 

How long they been in for dgt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

DST said:


> that don't sound good lad, you figured out what went on now?


sadly yes. 

@budolskie they have about a week left. 

I've turned the garage over 3 times and can i hell find my spare ballast.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2015)

You spoke to him up there m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

tried ne answer


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey 600 Club, Bravo to Seedmasters (so far) everything has popped 24 seeds and 24 little peepers. The day is still young, but I'm impressed!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 30, 2015)

Gosh this dog is giving me problems. Can't seem to get her to bounce back. Almost looks like my other plants are starting to follow just not as severe

Starting to get real bummed out I can't figure this out lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

@budolskie gonna do me a ballast reflector and bulb for 80 quid. the one on the high st near mine wanted 90 for the same ballast alone.

only thing is they're not open til 10am the morra ladies will be in dark for near 48 hours but they should be fine


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2015)

ADT, it doesn't look like it's getting any worse....


AllDayToker said:


> Gosh this dog is giving me problems. Can't seem to get her to bounce back. Almost looks like my other plants are starting to follow just not as severe
> 
> Starting to get real bummed out I can't figure this out lol.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> @budolskie gonna do me a ballast reflector and bulb for 80 quid. the one on the high st near mine wanted 90 for the same ballast alone.
> 
> only thing is they're not open til 10am the morra ladies will be in dark for near 48 hours but they should be fine


Stick a lightbulb in there of any sort just for the evening/night. Cloudy days happen in nature too.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 30, 2015)

DST said:


> ADT, it doesn't look like it's getting any worse....


Are you sure? It seems to be starting to hit the shorter sugar leaves towards the top now.

Maybe I'm just paranoid now. Very good possibilty, just worried, and the other plants seem to be follow suit now.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2015)

Seen the same bloke who runs the shop on high Street, up there m8 boys fortunes on shite


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> So about a week ago I posted pictures about my DOG. Ive just been doing plain water since then. I think the problem is getting worse. I'm starting to worry a little bit on how the end product will even be like at this point. This girl is taking up half my space, I can't afford to lose her completely.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures from this morning.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like it's got any worse. I reckon you should keep giving it ca and mg. If the other plants are done the same....you reckon it might be your water supply that has changed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Na not yet why like he close early ?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Doesn't look like it's got any worse. I reckon you should keep giving it ca and mg. If the other plants are done the same....you reckon it might be your water supply that has changed?


Should I do anything else for calmag besides the Floramicro? I have bone meal and dolomite lime.

The water supply has never changed since I started growing.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 30, 2015)

4 mango tango, 4 deep psychosis, 3 dogs- f. Sowed.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @budolskie gonna do me a ballast reflector and bulb for 80 quid. the one on the high st near mine wanted 90 for the same ballast alone.
> 
> 
> only thing is they're not open til 10am the morra ladies will be in dark for near 48 hours but they should be fine


 did you find out why it did that?.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Not 100% but pretty sure loose connection. I'm no electrician though


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Not 100% but pretty sure loose connection. I'm no electrician though


Could. How many amps is on your breaker switch. And what you have running


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 30, 2015)

Ordered a mini washing machine and a set of bags today  got quite a load to go through, bout 40lb give or take  buddy gave me a couple contractor bags of popcorn to work with


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Ordered a mini washing machine and a set of bags today  got quite a load to go through, bout 40lb give or take  buddy gave me a couple contractor bags of popcorn to work with


you'll wear out that machine before you get 1/4 of it done. With that amount, I would look into a full size washer....craigs list is a good source for an inexpensive one.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Could. How many amps is on your breaker switch. And what you have running


I haven't a clue man. It had been running fine for near 9 weeks tho! I'll try n see if the fuse board will tell me any info


----------



## budolskie (Dec 1, 2015)

Getting scissors out and dreading it haha pic coming soon just looking forward to hash off them for tomoz


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 1, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> 4 mango tango, 4 deep psychosis, 3 dogs- f. Sowed.


Also added 2 psychosis, 3 honnybees, 3 gator balls?

Plus cuts, from my plants.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Getting scissors out and dreading it haha pic coming soon just looking forward to hash off them for tomoz


You chopping a bit early then lad? Cause those scissors can't be for yer heid as I thought you went for the number 1.....


----------



## genuity (Dec 1, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Gosh this dog is giving me problems. Can't seem to get her to bounce back. Almost looks like my other plants are starting to follow just not as severe
> 
> Starting to get real bummed out I can't figure this out lol.


Whats the soil/medium amendments? 

She looks way over feed on something..

Being honest, she's not going to get no better,you just got to ride this one out..


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Whats the soil/medium amendments?
> 
> She looks way over feed on something..
> 
> Being honest, she's not going to get no better,you just got to ride this one out..


She was in a 1g pot of my own mix during veg, then when I transplanted into a10g pot I just used FFOF. She vegged under my flowering light, switched to 18/6 of course, for 3 to 4 weeks, to get her grown into the scrog net, and to get use to the new pot.

I switched her to 12/12 Oct 24th. 2 weeks after flip I top dressed with Jobes Proven winners, as I do every run, and then just feed compost/microbe teas.


----------



## chained (Dec 1, 2015)

The answer to life the universe and everything...

*42* days at 12/12


----------



## genuity (Dec 1, 2015)

Scrumptious. ..


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 1, 2015)

chained said:


> The answer to life the universe and everything...
> 
> *42* days at 12/12
> 
> ...


Normality has been reached


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 1, 2015)

chained said:


> The answer to life the universe and everything...
> 
> *42* days at 12/12
> 
> ...


Beautious thing there.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 1, 2015)

@DST 

59 days They are ready enough for me haha but after finishing the 3 dpq and blue pit I am hoovered up my scissor hash 
Dpq
 

Blue pit
 

Fb x sc


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey 600C, I feel like a douche! I mistakenly reported that all of my seeds cracked. When I went to plant into cups this morning I noticed that two of the Money Makers ( Strain Hunters) had not cracked. I'm going to to plant everything else and if they haven't cracked by tomorrow, I'll glove up and preform a cesarean section on them. If I can get the O'l lady to help, I'post some picks of the operation. Meanwhile, The Oregon Cactus seedlings. are coming right along. I can't say that for the grow box. This is as far as I've got. I'm spending more time digging through storage bins that actual building.This may be the last time I do this. I may start a new thread called,_* Help! I've fallen in the grow room and can't get up! *_Thankfully I still have plenty of time to get the box together.


----------



## moondance (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't forget your towel!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2015)

I think that Genuity is right ADT....if there was new growth happening, you might
get that to turn green, but once leaves are burnt like that it seems that they only
recover so far.

I know, as I am dabbling in hydro and torched things...for a day or two...and the effect
it seems will linger (not too bad tho, but noticeable)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah I defiantly don't expect the leaves to recover, I just wanted them to stop getting worse. I feel they are but was told they look alright, as in not getting worse. And now I have my other plants showing signs of similar symptoms, and received the same recent dose of floramicro.

I'm just struggling with all of this. I had a well balanced and living soil for a long time that I only gave teas and water and did great. But my last grow wasn't great so I thought I'd start with fresh soil, so FFOF, and keep feeding teas and doing my normal routine. And now I can't seem to get it back on track. And FFOF has always been good to me, at least the years ago I used it. My soil blend for my ROLS was FFOF based.

Feel like I need to go back to basics.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2015)

That does sound like a reasonable approach....


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 1, 2015)

Doing some untopped testers.

Kromes The White x Ultimate's Chem08


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 1, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @DST
> 
> 59 days They are ready enough for me haha but after finishing the 3 dpq and blue pit I am hoovered up my scissor hash
> Dpq
> ...


budolskie your making me droooool! 
Getting my BB going this week.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I defiantly don't expect the leaves to recover, I just wanted them to stop getting worse. I feel they are but was told they look alright, as in not getting worse. And now I have my other plants showing signs of similar symptoms, and received the same recent dose of floramicro.
> 
> I'm just struggling with all of this. I had a well balanced and living soil for a long time that I only gave teas and water and did great. But my last grow wasn't great so I thought I'd start with fresh soil, so FFOF, and keep feeding teas and doing my normal routine. And now I can't seem to get it back on track. And FFOF has always been good to me, at least the years ago I used it. My soil blend for my ROLS was FFOF based.
> 
> Feel like I need to go back to basics.


I think your mix is too hot and you're burning them. Just run water until you can diminish the salt build-up.
The last time I tried straight FFOF it burned my plants.. I mixed it with peat and vermiculite to soften it and it helped.
I now run a living soil (no FFOF) and just refresh it.

I saw some packages of soil rejuvenator at the local yard & garden center, and in there were 2 smaller packages with one being nutes and the other was dolomite lime.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 1, 2015)

White OG clones from my own plant, 100% organic. About 2 1/2 weeks from flip. 4 plants, 10 gallon pots, 1000w hps.
3x3 tent, about 70f, 40h.

If anybody notices anything at all they think is an issue please point it out to me!

Plants are very tall and lollypopped.

I was considering popping off a few larger fan leaves but i'm not going to unless somebody can convince me its a good idea

5th grow


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 1, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I think your mix is too hot and you're burning them. Just run water until you can diminish the salt build-up.
> The last time I tried straight FFOF it burned my plants.. I mixed it with peat and vermiculite to soften it and it helped.
> I now run a living soil (no FFOF) and just refresh it.
> 
> ...


 Water it is.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

I think @supchaka had some problems with FFOF a while back. I would also just stick with water for a bit. is it possible it went root rot on you? Ive had plants burn like that from rot before. Usually to cold or too hot of a root zone did me in.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 1, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> White OG clones from my own plant, 100% organic. About 2 1/2 weeks from flip. 4 plants, 10 gallon pots, 1000w hps.
> 3x3 tent, about 70f, 40h.
> 
> If anybody notices anything at all they think is an issue please point it out to me!
> ...


How does the 1k do in your 3x3? And what are your temps outside the tent? Just curious as my 600 gets too hot. Looks good though


----------



## Figgy (Dec 1, 2015)

Veg tent assembled. This damn thing is sweet for $70. No light leaks and full metal frame. Got tap roots out all 6 Fireball seeds, and they'll be going into solo cups tomorrow! Pumped to start non stop growing


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 1, 2015)

It actually is running very well. Winter just got really cold so temps in the tent are perfect. I'm expecting some pretty filled out tops. In the summer i probably wouldnt be able to pull it off but im taking advantage of the winter lol


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, it's Dec 1st and all those sexy strains are in the dirt. I posted earlier that everything popped except two Strainhunter's Money Makers, but one of the Seedmaster's ( un-marked) did not pop as well. I did not want to f' this up so the O'l lady and I tag teamed it for accuracy No mislabeling. The last time I ran this many strains was at a commercial operation in a much bigger building with a lot more help, and a label maker. Ya.. I know what your thinking; What's that 1000w big dog shining in the back? This is the 600 Club. Well. I'm using it to heat the whole room. It's kosher. It got down to 20 or -6 (for the rest of the world) Personally, I think it is the safest bet. I trust my 240 over a over a space heater. Also, I thought I should mention, I popped the seeds with distilled water. I don't think it's really necessary, but it is one of my rituals ( It's fat free and 0 carbs) The the dirt is Fox Farms Happy Frog Mixed 50/50 with high quality potting soil (fluffy stuff) from the local Garden shop. I always prime my cups ( 1* glug* B-1 in 2 gals water) the day before and bring them to proper temp. also, I use my own tap water. I'm very fortunate there. I used to test my water religiously and it was always 7. Therefore, I did not PH anything this round because all my toys are broken and have been for at least 5 years. I have grown lazy and a bit complacent over the over time. I will be getting back on top of that shit right away as I know it is important. Once again, Hats off to _*Seed Masters*_ you folks really came through. I only ordered the BB,WW,and C-Bomb. The rest were freebies!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello fellow Oregonian!

Must be the season here or something.. mine just went in dirt too!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 1, 2015)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Hello fellow Oregonian!
> 
> Must be the season here or something.. mine just went in dirt too!


JEEPERS PEEPERS! Congratulations, I believe I'll have a cigar or a blunt. Ye, Tis the season.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Dec 2, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/600w-led-600w-hid-white-cookies-purple-kush-grow.891640/


----------



## budolskie (Dec 2, 2015)

Well more scissor work an hopefully dont hoover up the hash today haha, few more pics of the fb x sc after dinner


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2015)

When you mentioned hoover, bud I thought you meant you had hoovered it up (i.e. smoked it all up) but you actually HOOVERED it up, lmfao  I tried to extract a dab from a lump of bho once and it pinged out the silicon pot and disappeared....turned the room upside down, only to dicover it wedged between my belt and my t-shirt...melted right into the cotton of my t-shirt (one my wife had bought me in NY so I was pissed off!) Still got a massive brown stain on it to this day lol....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't mind the giant brown stain on my tshirt.... i was having a rough day. hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

I think budolski will have plenty more by the end of the day haha.

My gaffer likes to smoke his weed pure in paper n tried to crisp an 1/8 in the oven then got called away. Said his kitchen smelled great. Weed was cattled...


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 2, 2015)

day trip down south,  low key on the hunt for some decent clones any suggestion?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes a nice little lump again left to dry out,

Got 5 more to chop tomoz


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2015)

In the new SPECTRE film it was funny to see, M announce to the 00 department that it was shutting down precisely at 4.20 GMT.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Dec 2, 2015)

DONT SPOILLLL I havent seen it yet.  lol


----------



## moondance (Dec 2, 2015)

Morning 600 Club, happy to report all the Qrazy Quake and OG Kush x Casey Jones from Breeders Boutique popped and are in dirt. The BASH from Oregon Green Seed company did too, hopefully I get a nice mix of males and females. Last time I ran the QQ I got males and didn't have the room to grow them out. 
Has anyone run the OG Kush x Casey Jones, I was wondering if they feed heavy or are sensitive to anything? 
Be safe, stay green. MD


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey 600! here's some Confidential Cheese (about 5.5wks) from DNA... best berry/grapey herb i've ever smelled!
 

Have a good one!


----------



## chained (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd love to smell the grape... My first grow, I'm amazed at the lime smell of my Liberty Haze. It's got the strongest smell, it's beautiful, if your grape smells equally good than I can't wait to grow something similar


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 2, 2015)

Had to move the plants in the flower room around, fired up the other 2 lights and
the girls look much happier. Clones will be going into pots sat.
I'll be dropping the BB seeds tomorrow, Blue Pit, Smelly Cherry, Jake's Dream for
starters then the others. 2016 is already looking up.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 3, 2015)

Fb x sc 

 

Dpq
 

Blue pit for jar

Anything over 20 is a bonus....

Since first time running out hangers is a good sign


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

rights it is!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 3, 2015)

Watup crew.

Life's good.

Seeds are popping. Had a seed not pop 2 months ago. soaked it in Water and bamboo! It popped.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Fb x sc View attachment 3556285
> 
> View attachment 3556286
> 
> ...


Yummm!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice harvest Budolskie, just in time for xmas  

My mixed bag 4 weeks from flip,

tallest lasses at the back, (l-r) SLH, Silver Kush, Dog

Deepblue x Livers #2, BB freebie

Ran 3 seeds of this strain last run, got it down to 2 pheno's this run, think now this could be the keeper.

Hotdog x Sourcherry, BB Freebie

First run for her, cant wait to see how she finishes

Blueberry x Cheese, smallest but loudest smelling plant in the 4x4


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 3, 2015)

Good morning 600!

well yesterday marked day 21 since flip for my animal cookies, big e, black lime reserve, and blueberry cookies

frost starting to come in a bit, and terps are building getting stinkier by the day!
the black lime reserve's terpenes are heavenly i can't even describe, i was told its gonna be "gasoline soaked lemon drops" haha sounds so great, can't imagine how the hash will be

the big E is a little lanky and needed staking yesterday but she has a real nice smell i haven't seen in so long reminds of chem/og lines i used to get a long time ago, maybe its the chem d in her haha I've never got anything close to what i remember of chem #4, 91 and chem d. I love those genes, one day i shall grab them! for now this big E aint bad at all

oh and in the veg area the mendo breath f2 is starting to spit out 5 blade fans  and has a dozen new tops, i can't wait till she is back up to being clone able i might do a run of her just to make hash the 70u i got from her trim and a lil popcorn was best ive made in my life!

hopefully i can find the camera soon and get some nice pics up to share

peace brothers and have a great day!


----------



## rocko369 (Dec 3, 2015)

Midnight kush. Tester buds

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi guys.. On the phone so will keep it stort..
Hope yall are good! Missing the club..
Have a round of SourAmnesia going plus a few others.
Got 3 males from the SourAmnesia and i used 1 of them on my dog bx2 momma.
I was a little careless when applying the jizz so might get more from the fem tent
School is great. Ide got four 10's and a 12 cant find a place to be apprentice thou.. That sux.. 
Good Day to all!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey 600C, I wasn't going to post today, but 4 of my Cherry Bomb's and the single Dr. Krippiling, are BLOWING UP! Usually, I worry because over the years the most vibrant sprouts turn out to be males. Both of these were marked as fem. Also, the Seed Master's Freebie has broke ground and if I can get a picture up close, I'll post it. I'm struggling with photography skills. I'm going to find a photography/ art forum and_* get my shit together!*_


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

I have built a lot of "organic" soil. It has been great for my outdoor, but indoor; well that's another post.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3556420 View attachment 3556421 View attachment 3556422 View attachment 3556424
> Hi guys.. On the phone so will keep it stort..
> Hope yall are good! Missing the club..
> Have a round of SourAmnesia going plus a few others.
> ...


Glad your doing ok brother, your gear looks good as always.
Stay in touch.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey HydroGP, good to see ya lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

Hows the knee man?


----------



## rocko369 (Dec 3, 2015)

Bottles are low lol, left to right. Blue og,super lemon haze, dark star,a Russian strain I can't pronounce, Burmese kush!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2015)

Good to see you Hydro. Glad schools good. Hopefully you find an apprenticeship soon.

Here's some pics for the club. 6 weeks 2 days 12/12.

Cheese Quake x AK48. This one looks like an early finisher... how long you reckon she has left?
 

Another CQ48
 

Again CQ48
 

Here's some Plemon
 
 
 

And some Smelly Cherry. All strains from Breeders Boutique.
 
 

Oh... and a rose from the garden. Isn't it supposed to be December?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2015)

I have spent all morning upgrading the bloom room. I added a 220v panel with a timer and three plugs, swapped bulbs to a ushio in the nanolux de, hung another 600, moved an existing 600, tidied up the wiring and went to fire up the new nanolux ballast and got no output. called the retailer and he's sending another one out today....close, but no cigar.
Low output has been the result of having the fixture to far away. When I got the de, I was warned that it's power was so great that it would burn the plants, so I started with it up high, I'm now down to 24" from the canopy without any burn and production is starting to increase....the joys of dialing in a new system.


cof
'


----------



## rocko369 (Dec 3, 2015)

Bottles are low lol, left to right. Blue og,super lemon haze, dark star,a Russian strain I can't pronounce, Burmese kush! Opps forgot the small one Florida gold! Good day 600's 

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2015)

sounds like fun cof. It's always a great feeling seeing the results start coming in from the changes.  Glad it's all coming together.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Good to see you Hydro. Glad schools good. Hopefully you find an apprenticeship soon.
> 
> Here's some pics for the club. 6 weeks 2 days 12/12.
> 
> ...


Spain seems to agree with you. Lovely ladies.

She looks like she could go another week.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you sir.

That's exactly what I was thinking.

Has anyone grown out the cq48 before?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 3, 2015)

jig, I'm going to drop some SC tonight, yours are gorgeous!
I hope mine look like those how are they for feeding?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> sounds like fun cof. It's always a great feeling seeing the results start coming in from the changes.  Glad it's all coming together.


It's been frustrating. with soil you have to wait 2 months for the end result. I'm getting closer.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Dec 4, 2015)

Seeds a popping the soil


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey so every time this happens I ask to make sure.

White fuzzy mold on top of my organic soil is no biggie right?

I use a vast number of different beneficial microbes


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey so every time this happens I ask to make sure.
> 
> White fuzzy mold on top of my organic soil is no biggie right?
> 
> I use a vast number of different beneficial microbes


It usually means that you have a living soil....which is beneficial for plant growth.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2015)

Smelly Cherry, Blue Pit and Jake's Dream have had their soak and are now
in a paper towel tomorrow Hot Dog x Sour Cherry and Sour Kush x Deep Blue
go in.


----------



## chained (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a question about flower maturity. My current grow, which I've pictured, is all from seed and all the same strain. I have three plants growing in a 1.2 by 1.2m tent, two at the back and one at the front. Mostly I tend to, and take pictures of, the main plant at the front - it's always grown the most, fastest, biggest, etc. Last night I checked on the rear of the tent [which is a pain in the ass] and I noticed a few of the colas on the two plants at the back have some orange pistils. I don't know when they got there, as the main plant at the front hasn't displayed any of these changes, and I don't know when I last had a close look at the others.

How far apart do you suppose these plants are in maturity?

In these instances is it normal to harvest in stages?

Thank you for any help or advice on reading the signs


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 4, 2015)

chained said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about flower maturity. My current grow, which I've pictured, is all from seed and all the same strain. I have three plants growing in a 1.2 by 1.2m tent, two at the back and one at the front. Mostly I tend to, and take pictures of, the main plant at the front - it's always grown the most, fastest, biggest, etc. Last night I checked on the rear of the tent [which is a pain in the ass] and I noticed a few of the colas on the two plants at the back have some orange pistils. I don't know when they got there, as the main plant at the front hasn't displayed any of these changes, and I don't know when I last had a close look at the others.
> 
> ...


Just like kids every plant matures at different rates just watch the trichs that's how I
judge maturity, 20% amber the rest cloudy the pistil color can vary from plant to plant
within the same strain.
I hope this helps.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 4, 2015)

Look like 6 weeks in flowering or around? You can harvest in stages


----------



## chained (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks guys,
Yes, they're both at five and a half weeks in the photos(same age.) Good evaluation! 

The plant pictured in first picture has no orange pistils anywhere on it's colas, the second has roughly the same amount, on a couple of the other colas, as the one pictured. 

I guess I'll have to watch them a bit closer from now on. I was somewhat expecting them to all come together at the same time, which seems a bit naive of me when I think about it now, but I hadn't really given that a lot of thought. I'll have to go to plan B as I expected to use the same tent they're growing in to dry them!


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 5, 2015)

chained said:


> Thanks guys,
> Yes, they're both at five and a half weeks in the photos(same age.) Good evaluation!
> 
> The plant pictured in first picture has no orange pistils anywhere on it's colas, the second has roughly the same amount, on a couple of the other colas, as the one pictured.
> ...


From seed, even with all the same "strain" you will get different plants. No two seeds will make the same plant; its always good to clone your plants in veg so you can pick out the keepers! But you can also save a strain in flower or from re vegetating a harvested plant.

If I popped 9 blue dream seeds, i'd get 9 different plants. 1 would most likely be the best of the 9, maybe I would like two phenotypes and keep 2 of them. Seeds always gonna be pretty different my man


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2015)

DST

You've been quiet. Is the new papoose here?


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> You've been quiet. Is the new papoose here?
> 
> ...


You have a good nose for these things mate little guy arrived this afternoon. All went to plan. Mrs D was amazing to say the least. And the wee dude is a spit of his brother but with a boxers nose lol. Explains a lot of the punching that was going on prior to birth. Natural birth, wife literally pushed for 10 minutes and he was out. I have never heard expletives coming out of my wife's mouth like they were for those long 10 minutes.
First celebratory joint then I'll probably crash and burn. Thanks cof. 
Peace to the 600.
DST


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats dst!


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks SG. It's a trip....and you know it.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2015)

Congratulations DST and Lady D, best wishes and good health to all.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2015)

BB grow is in the towel:
BP
JD
SC
SKxDB
HDxSC
5 each plus some Delahaze and Sensi Star for fun.(they were freebies)


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats DST!!! And mrs D!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats DST.. & to the misses


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2015)

Whew! Congratulations to you and your Lady. 

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2015)

Big way to go to Mrs. DST. You too mate. What a great day.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats to you and the Mrs.

I remember when my first was born-she's now 42-the wife was over 100' away thru two sets of closed doors and her doc wasn't there when I heard her clearly shout that she was going to kill the sob. they do get a little emotional during delivery.


cof


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey 600w Club, it's Dec 5th and the sprouts are moving right along. the Cherry Bomb so far is doing the best. The Oregon Cactus is 5/6 days ahead of the Seed Master's I'm sure everything will catch up.respond to another thread. I mounted a couple of 6 inch. Vorteck blowers and I'm running a couple of (pain in the ass to change the bulb, overpriced) Hydro Farm hoods. It will be a couple of weeks before I throw the plants in. Meanwhile, back at the ranch..........


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2015)

Lambsbread after 2 weeks in cloner, ready for soil.
4 planted today 2 still in cloner.


----------



## moondance (Dec 5, 2015)

Congratulations DST and misses DST!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

Chuffed for you and the family D mate! Your missus is a trooper.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 5, 2015)

Check out those angle hairs! I have been getting inspired. I went and got a brand new hydro set and I'm going to do some intense reading and experiment with hydro/ areo/ deep water culture?. I have read over all the usual sources, but it has been a long time. Next, I'm going to order one of those incandescent light sets, under $40. Ya just can't go wrong.. LoL


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2015)

Save your money OG! try Sam's Club led shop lights <$36.00 and they work.
There are a few of us using them for veg with great success. I'm going to order half a dozen more
for fill lights in my flower room.
From what I hear those incandescent lights are a ripoff.


----------



## chained (Dec 5, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> From seed, even with all the same "strain" you will get different plants. No two seeds will make the same plant; its always good to clone your plants in veg so you can pick out the keepers! But you can also save a strain in flower or from re vegetating a harvested plant.
> 
> If I popped 9 blue dream seeds, i'd get 9 different plants. 1 would most likely be the best of the 9, maybe I would like two phenotypes and keep 2 of them. Seeds always gonna be pretty different my man


Oh, yeah I've taken cuttings. That was the point of growing the same strain from seed, and not three or four different plants - so I could pick the best one to clone.


----------



## chained (Dec 5, 2015)

(but being my first grow I'm getting a bit anxious because I'm not experienced in reading the signs... so thanks everyone for your help


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2015)

couple dry shots from the outdoor-

Marionberry
 


Platinum GDP


----------



## chained (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like some nice smoke there, mate


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> couple dry shots from the outdoor-
> 
> Marionberry
> View attachment 3558261
> ...


Whodat that PGP looks soooo good.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 5, 2015)

fuckin bomb nugs whodat. That Marionberry looks nuts.

And that GDP





@whodatnation


----------



## budolskie (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats d m8, I got 4 In a q off my dpq and 31g pit..
The fb x sc I done Wed should b good to do the day


----------



## numberfour (Dec 6, 2015)

Congrats to DST and family


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2015)

Those look professionally manicured too Who. Really nice work!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 6, 2015)

So I attempted the paper towel method for popping seeds this round. No 24hr+ water soak then towels, just straight towels. I had all 6 pop, but noticed when placing them in soil that some of the taproots were mushy. I tried to stay hopeful, but I think they are probably trash. Not really any movement in the soil after a couple days. I'm curious as to what would cause the taproots to go mushy. We had some wild weather swings, and the temperature of the seeds varied from probably 90* down to the mud 60's while soaking. I'm just looking for any clues here.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2015)

Was the towel too drenched to allow proper air flow? Just guessing...


----------



## Figgy (Dec 6, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Was the towel too drenched to allow proper air flow? Just guessing...


It was drenched for sure. But seeds germinate submerged in water so I would not think it would have mattered. Hmmm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

plemon got so dense one colas moulded


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 6, 2015)

sup fellas can we say excited Live from the nest cam, 

 (yesterday first day in)


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeye White OG about 3 weeks in bloom


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3558654 plemon got so dense one colas moulded



I didn't "like" this, but I like the pic. 

If ya gnome saying


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 6, 2015)

What are you feeding that Plemon Don? that is the fattest colas I've seen.
Plant obesity.lol


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

Forgot how little sleep you get lol....


----------



## blowingupjake (Dec 6, 2015)

Howdy farmers,

I thought I should post a couple cola shots of some girls I have running now. The Critical Haze was a test run, she is unhappy and I have learned a lot about how to treat the 4 seedlings I have going for the next round. 

The AJ'S Sour Diesel is a seed I found in dispensary bud. It had trichomes at 3 weeks veg! I decided to hit some of the lower branches with some purple unknown male pollen in an attempt to preserve the gene pool. No issues of with hermi or anything and my first pollen chuck! 

Overall this grow isn't great, but the 600w still pumps out the sparkly buds no matter what!!!

Critical Haze, 5 weeks: 


AJS Sour D, 5 weeks:



Happy growing, all!!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3558654 plemon got so dense one colas moulded


Damn man that is the thickest thing I've ever seen.
What are you feeding that girl?


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 6, 2015)

9 girls about to put under 1X600. I have a 20lb tank c02 tank set up. Should I add the c02 during flower during thr initial flip or when I see pistils forming?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 6, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> sup fellas can we say excited Live from the nest cam,
> 
> (yesterday first day in)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2015)

Canna A&B, a week with a dose of pk13/14 and the odd spray foliar of snow storm from Humboldt county. Then the last few waters I use ripen to sweeten it up a touch. 

As an old guy called ben that kicks about the forum would say, its snake oils lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I didn't "like" this, but I like the pic.
> 
> If ya gnome saying


I got ya man ha, not bad for 1 gal pots.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> You did recognize the era of that add, right?


No I didn't, I didn't pay any attention.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 6, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Save your money OG! try Sam's Club led shop lights <$36.00 and they work.
> There are a few of us using them for veg with great success. I'm going to order half a dozen more
> for fill lights in my flower room.
> From what I hear those incandescent lights are a ripoff.





oldman60 said:


> Save your money OG! try Sam's Club led shop lights <$36.00 and they work.
> There are a few of us using them for veg with great success. I'm going to order half a dozen more
> for fill lights in my flower room.
> From what I hear those incandescent lights are a ripoff.


You did recognize the era of that add, right?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2015)

Is anyone else having trouble with RIU updating input, mine seems to be a bit
off it's game. I post but it takes about 3-4 minutes to update maybe it's my computer.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with RIU updating input, mine seems to be a bit
> off it's game. I post but it takes about 3-4 minutes to update maybe it's my computer.


Not your computer, the site is having problems. There is a thread in support by Sunni or there was a minute ago lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah mine is too oldman, has been since last night


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> No I didn't, I didn't pay any attention.


That add is from High Times, Nov.1978


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 7, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Not your computer, the site is having problems. There is a thread in support by Sunni or there was a minute ago lol.


Yes I'm having the same problem. Also, noticed that when I *edit *something the screen flashes error.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2015)

I just thought I was really high and posted all my pics to the wrong thread but things started showing up this morning


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2015)

12:30 and all seems to be ok now.
I've got to go check the BB seeds and see how they're doing get the cups ready
and feed the flower room but first a joint!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 7, 2015)

Well got 7 and 10g off 5 fb x sc so that 12 and 3/4 so far and still 5 to weigh up.....

Next run will be from pips 25/26 have popped


Hopefully a 50/50 male/female ratio with these,
Sum dry nug shots and sum of tubes in 5 mins lads


----------



## budolskie (Dec 7, 2015)

Dpq
 

Fb x sc
 

Blue pit

The tubes 
51 days there at probs coming down next week so I can tweak a few things a use a net.. for the last week 1/2 I have just been topping up with water and adjusting ph
 
 

There a bit wild growing like haha


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok I guess I was really high after all cuz they didn't show up here. My current status and a couple clones I threw outside on nov 3rd.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow looking great yall

Nursing a bit of a hangover today, 4 too many pickletinies lol


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey all I was checking the tent today and found brown on some leaves of 2 colas on one plant, I uped the cal mag last Friday and may have gone to much. All the plants got the same amount but this one has the browning. Does.this look like too much cal mag or do I have another issue? Thanks MD.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey all I was checking the tent today and found brown on some leaves of 2 colas on one plant, I uped the cal mag last Friday and may have gone to much. All the plants got the same amount but this one has the browning. Does.this look like too much cal mag or do I have another issue? Thanks MD.
> View attachment 3559332


Did you drip on that plant? with the lighting it looks like droplets.


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2015)

No I water right at the main stem every time, I'll have to get a better picture when the lights go out.


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey all I was checking the tent today and found brown on some leaves of 2 colas on one plant, I uped the cal mag last Friday and may have gone to much. All the plants got the same amount but this one has the browning. Does.this look like too much cal mag or do I have another issue? Thanks MD.
> View attachment 3559332


Whats the day/night temps


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2015)

Day temp is 77, night temp is 68.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Day 23 Elephant stomper. think it is going to be a good yield


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey all I was checking the tent today and found brown on some leaves of 2 colas on one plant, I uped the cal mag last Friday and may have gone to much. All the plants got the same amount but this one has the browning. Does.this look like too much cal mag or do I have another issue? Thanks MD.
> View attachment 3559332



I'm not the greatest at this diagnosing thing...

You say you just upped the calmag. Why did you up it?

Referring to mulders chart shows that too much calcium will lock out just about everything.

 

Looking at the plant I see obvious interveinal chlorosis, which I typically associate with mag def. So I'd say that it's very possible that the increase of cal may be locking out the mag and other elements. Makes sense, and proper time frame too IMO. But like I said, I'm still honing my diagnostic skills 

I guess you should probably bring that calmag down to where it was, and see how it goes.

Hope it works out! And keep updating us! I want to see how that SWW turns out!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 7, 2015)

C99, Lambsbread, White Indica week 4 just starting.
The other WI's at 2.5 weeks.


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2015)

I gave them more cause the SWW is a cal/mag whore LOL, I am trying to push them a little and I probably went a bit too far. I gave the same mix to all six girls and this one is the only one that responded badly to it. When I feed them this week it will be with a reduced amount and see if the new bud growth shows improvement. Here are a few of it with the lights out.


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2015)

The rest of the tent.


----------



## moondance (Dec 7, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> C99, Lambsbread, White Indica week 4 just starting.
> The other WI's at 2.5 weeks.
> View attachment 3559521 View attachment 3559523 View attachment 3559524 View attachment 3559526


Looking great!


----------



## chained (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm posting [taken from my grow yesterday] this because it looks like a piece abstract art...


----------



## miketaco (Dec 7, 2015)

do i count?

also good purchase?

ttp://www.ebay.com/itm/121751100571?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=420745387149&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2015)

miketaco said:


> do i count?
> 
> also good purchase?
> 
> ttp://www.ebay.com/itm/121751100571?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=420745387149&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Everyone counts. Welcome.


----------



## miketaco (Dec 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Everyone counts. Welcome.


i just wanted to see if my purchase was good enough and a worth while investment


----------



## chained (Dec 8, 2015)

miketaco said:


> do i count?
> 
> also good purchase?
> 
> ttp://www.ebay.com/itm/121751100571?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=420745387149&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Hi, welcome 

What size is your grow space?

I really like my sealed hood, but I have a small grow space and being able to manage the heat really helps. A bit more info will help the members decide if the light is a worthwhile investment or just a reasonably priced light shade and ballast bundle.


----------



## miketaco (Dec 8, 2015)

chained said:


> Hi, welcome
> 
> What size is your grow space?
> 
> I really like my sealed hood, but I have a small grow space and being able to manage the heat really helps. A bit more info will help the members decide if the light is a worthwhile investment or just a reasonably priced light shade and ballast bundle.


oh currently a tent 2ftx 2.5ft.6ft the ballast is dim able so yea also im trying to stretch for a 3x3 or 4x4

was using a 250 watt cfl before


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2015)

miketaco said:


> i just wanted to see if my purchase was good enough and a worth while investment


600's are for sure a worthwhile investment, especially if you are moving from a cfl. Get good air extraction though as you will see a massive difference in temps.


----------



## chained (Dec 8, 2015)

miketaco said:


> oh currently a tent 2ftx 2.5ft.6ft the ballast is dim able so yea also im trying to stretch for a 3x3 or 4x4
> 
> was using a 250 watt cfl before


Hey mate,

I have a 600w powering my [first] 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow; that's a 4x4feet tent. It's proving to be an awesome light, but, at this size grow space or smaller I'd want a cool-tube or sealed light shade/hood with proper ducting, etc, to manage the heat. The one you posted a link to just has the light bulb exposed and reflected down, I don't know how you'd keep your grow space cool with just that setup but I'm sure the others can advise...


----------



## miketaco (Dec 8, 2015)

DST said:


> 600's are for sure a worthwhile investment, especially if you are moving from a cfl. Get good air extraction though as you will see a massive difference in temps.


yes well i got the cfl for temp control (and was new) but i wanted to step it up.... so i went with this deal on ebay ..... i got one of those cheap 20$ 240cfm can fans with adjustable controller so i think ill kick it into high gear and get a fan to push some that heat up and away.....but i knew heat was going to be a problem... ty for input



chained said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I have a 600w powering my [first] 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow; that's a 4x4feet tent. It's proving to be an awesome light, but, at this size grow space or smaller I'd want a cool-tube or sealed light shade/hood with proper ducting, etc, to manage the heat. The one you posted a link to just has the light bulb exposed and reflected down, I don't know how you'd keep your grow space cool with just that setup but I'm sure the others can advise...


yea i know im going to have to deal with heat issues im hoping maby a good fan to blow onto the top of plants and towards the light might help ill figure it out and let yall know how it goes... 

also i tryed for a cool tube and hood setup but was way outta my range so i gotta work with what i got guys 

im going to setup my shop again here soon and ill show yall all  ty for input once again


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2015)

600's put out a good amount of heat.....a fan is just moving hot air.....you need cool air to offset the heat.


cof


----------



## miketaco (Dec 8, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> 600's put out a good amount of heat.....a fan is just moving hot air.....you need cool air to offset the heat.
> 
> 
> cof


yesh i noticed that with just my 250w cfl....so i exhaust the heat into my room and get cold air from the bottom of the same room if that make sence cause i have an a/c in here so it works just fine when i figured out the whole pushing hot air around....also i might dial back the watts down a lil or do u think that will matter any? ty for input bro


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2015)

If you have enough air movement you will be fine. And with cool a/c air coming in that should offset things well. Only way to find out is set up and give it a whirl. Good luck.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 8, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Ok I guess I was really high after all cuz they didn't show up here. My current status and a couple clones I threw outside on nov 3rd. View attachment 3559227View attachment 3559228View attachment 3559244View attachment 3559245View attachment 3559246


I love the idea of that drying basket, how is that working for ya?


----------



## miketaco (Dec 8, 2015)

DST said:


> If you have enough air movement you will be fine. And with cool a/c air coming in that should offset things well. Only way to find out is set up and give it a whirl. Good luck.


ahh such good feedback from everyone the only question we have to ask our self now is what should we grow 0.0....

pineapple chunk 
liberty haze
currant kush
blueberry (my fav)
grand daddy purp
the doctor: from greenhouse seeds
mexican bag weed (also my fav)

or a whole mess or randoms we could place bets on make a game outta it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3558654 plemon got so dense one colas moulded


Same thing just happened to me. I had to toss two of my biggest colas. Damn rains.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

All organic Aloha Grape Stomper @ 1 day 12/12


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I love the idea of that drying basket, how is that working for ya?


They're good. As expected I could only use it for about 2 days then had to go into tubs to start slowing the process. But I had way too much bud to start off in the tubs so it was a good purchase.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Same thing just happened to me. I had to toss two of my biggest colas. Damn rains.


Sucks big time. Glad I spotted it early, probably lost only a few grams.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 8, 2015)

supchaka said:


> They're good. As expected I could only use it for about 2 days then had to go into tubs to start slowing the process. But I had way too much bud to start off in the tubs so it was a good purchase.


We way overdid it this year and tried to put all of* that*,in* there*. It didn't work. Even hanging the second row (no pic) it wasn't enough room. We tossed about 10 on the burn pile, there was just no room. I have unlimited growing capabilities outdoors, but all of my processing is done in the *multipurpose room*.LoL, A.KA. The garage and un-official Oregon 600w Club House. anyway, Thanks for the info.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2015)

Short version: .9 gpw SRSOG#2

Numbers numbers time for some numbers! K, so my previous best in this space was 2.25lb. That's soil growing, 1200 watts, my setup is fairly unchanged. And now that I think about it, that 2.25 was hit with 1600 watts when I ran a 1k and a 6.

Well I beat it, 2.38 for this round. Worth noting that was also done with half as much veg time. 1 month vs 2. I hope to get lab tested this week.

I talked a lot of shit about this plant going in, kinda put more pressure on myself  but I said it was gonna be my best grow and biggest harvest and it was just that! Although I'm already tweaking it for next round cuz I know I can still do better with it. Changes for next round... Dropping the temp 4 degrees from 82-78, a test of sorts on the foxtailing. Granted I don't mind it at all, but I just wanna see u know! Also using cal/mag from the start this round, didn't add it last round till I saw an issue. Im also shooting to flower next round for 9 full weeks so they'll get another week of nutes.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 8, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Short version: .9 gpw SRSOG#2
> 
> Numbers numbers time for some numbers! K, so my previous best in this space was 2.25lb. That's soil growing, 1200 watts, my setup is fairly unchanged. And now that I think about it, that 2.25 was hit with 1600 watts when I ran a 1k and a 6.
> 
> ...


That is a true sea of green right there. Nice haul!


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 8, 2015)

hello everyone . heres a pic of tge girls lights out. chucked a screen over her bout 3 weeks in ran out of grow so chucked bloom in res an nute burned them. flushed them now back on track.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 8, 2015)

First Lambsbread coming down Thu/Fri
Second coming down Sat/Sun


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2015)

Purple Haze:




Mystery Dirt:






Clones:




Chaka's Special:




Congrats D! Mrs Mo almost had daughter number 2 in the car outside the hospital entrance! I will never forget the sleepless nights 

Friday was my BD - Got a PS4 and Fallout 4 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mo! Enjoy the new toy. :0)

That PH is about 12' high or so? Wow!

I wonder what sort of smoke it might make....

Take care.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mo.

I think this is the first time I saw a mj plant dying of old age....Nice looking grow.


cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Figgy said:


> First Lambsbread coming down Thu/FriView attachment 3560125
> Second coming down Sat/SunView attachment 3560127


Gorgeous! Madonna pointy breasts everywhere! Love the shape of those calyx. Very sonic the hedge hog.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 9, 2015)

Day 54 falling out the door weekend its getting butcherd and gona hoy 4 exo in cloner ready for when dry so not much time is lost


----------



## budolskie (Dec 9, 2015)

Got 20 3/4s like off my 14 in 10 weeks, in 8x4 so not to bad I suppose... 2 weeks 18/6, 8 weeks 12/12.... 

Get my pips In there next week aswell


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

Dog getting ready for pollination.
Vert cab - 1 Dog and 3 Hotdogs.
 Bit of a silica based foliar feed before lights on.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

you still switching up what tape you use for the tubes I see. the metal foil stuff is probably the best I've come across. takes the heat well.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gorgeous! Madonna pointy breasts everywhere! Love the shape of those calyx. Very sonic the hedge hog.


Yeah, at 5 weeks the buds looks like flames. It was awesome! Coolest looking buds I've ever seen.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 9, 2015)

U mean me @Don Gin and Ton haha I have sum I could wrap round next...

Main thing are
Floor out 
Net
New front legs


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2015)

Oldman... I never got back to you. The smelly cherries I'm running are a tiny bit on the hungry side. 1-10, 10 being very hungry, I'd say she's around a 6. 6.5.  I got 3 phenos, one Ultra dark purple, one with no color but huge buds, and one in the middle. They all seem to feed about the same. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 9, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I love the idea of that drying basket, how is that working for ya?


i love mines ( just barging in ) lol cant wait to fill it up goof haul Chaka


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 9, 2015)

miketaco said:


> ahh such good feedback from everyone the only question we have to ask our self now is what should we grow 0.0....
> 
> pineapple chunk
> liberty haze
> ...


BLUEBERRY usually has decent yield from my experience if thats your goal the Pineapple chunk sounds tempting too


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 9, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Short version: .9 gpw SRSOG#2
> 
> Numbers numbers time for some numbers! K, so my previous best in this space was 2.25lb. That's soil growing, 1200 watts, my setup is fairly unchanged. And now that I think about it, that 2.25 was hit with 1600 watts when I ran a 1k and a 6.
> 
> ...


pants gonna love that 78 degrees...


----------



## miketaco (Dec 9, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> BLUEBERRY usually has decent yield from my experience if thats your goal the Pineapple chunk sounds tempting too


yea love the blueberry u cant fail with it....im just not to sure on what to pick ... i still need to get my setup going soon as the bulb comes in


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2015)

@Mohican, happy birthday bro! some great people born in early Dec.: you and me. lol
@jigfresh, thanks I have about 20+ BB's up now (pix tonight).
@DST, SUPER!!! nice vertical.
@Figgy, looking hot bro. Mine sort of look like the first.
@budolskie, sweet.
Everybody else: keep it green and growing!
I have to go do the shopping thing with the Mrs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

Apollo 11x C99 & plemon


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll just take a tram.....

*‘Don’t cycle drunk or stoned!’ Amsterdam tourism board issues hilarious safety video for visitors after traffic accidents spike *

*Comedian Maxim Hartman has released a hilarious cycling safety video *
*Visitors to Amsterdam are warned that the trams are the cyclist's enemy*
*Hartman advises that considerate cyclists use their bell when overtaking*
*He also said that riders should prepare their bodies and bikes in advance*
By Darren Boyle for MailOnline

Published: 09:38 EST, 9 December 2015 | Updated: 11:41 EST, 9 December 2015
A hilarious video advising tourists on how to cycle on Amsterdam has been released, warning visitors against imbibing before riding. 

The three-minute video stresses the importance of being courteous while on the city streets as well as the need to check out the bicycle before embarking on a journey. 

Cyclists are told that they should also prepare their bodies for the rigours of peddling around the city. 
Also cyclists are told that they should not ride in the middle of the road and look out for specially marked bike lanes which 'are neither orange or red'. 

There are more than 880,000 bicycles in Amsterdam compared with a population of 800,000 people. 

The average person in the city rides approximately 1.5 miles each day on the 240 miles of bike lanes. 

Studies have shown that 83 per cent of people use their bike at least once a week with between 12,000 and 15,000 bikes being fished out of the canals on an average year.









Do as I say: Visitors are warned they should never ride in front of a tram by Maxim while riding in front of one








cof


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Apollo 11x C99 & plemon View attachment 3560889 View attachment 3560890


What the actual fuck?

How did you get a huge ball of bud like that?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Pulled out some ladies for a revamp of the room.. Mixed batch here..
C99, NLxcritical, ww critical, train wreck, granddaddy purp, dark star, og kush, 8 ft Fraser fir, and some inda crosses

 
You're welcome for the shitty pic there are a bunch of little clones to the right of that pillow.. I just won a oui case earlier today so I've been.. Celebrating


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's the baby porn of the BB grow;
Blue Pit, Smelly Cherry, Jake's Dream, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Hot Dog x Sour Cherry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What the actual fuck?
> 
> How did you get a huge ball of bud like that?


Haha, I actually just let it grow and left it alone, no topping etc and that's how she came out. Pure fluke FP!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

The street where he mentions about crossing the tram lines and not becoming a tram....well guess what, 14 years ago I became a tram and fell over in the pissing rain crossing a tram line....what a mess my face was that day.
can't embed it>>

https://www.youtube.com./watch?v=sEON08d76oE

Thats how my 2 year old speaks, lol.....



curious old fart said:


> I'll just take a tram.....
> 
> *‘Don’t cycle drunk or stoned!’ Amsterdam tourism board issues hilarious safety video for visitors after traffic accidents spike *
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 10, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Here's the baby porn of the BB grow;
> Blue Pit, Smelly Cherry, Jake's Dream, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Hot Dog x Sour Cherry View attachment 3560984 View attachment 3560985 View attachment 3560986 View attachment 3560987


Hey, could you give me a brief rundown on the clear cups. I've always run this set up. I've seen em and even bought em at a dispensary. I didn't ask questions, I raced home and planted them in the earth as though they were vampires about to be burned in the sun anyway, I like the idea of seeing the roots.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Apollo 11x C99 & plemon View attachment 3560889 View attachment 3560890


That bud...  

Nice harvest Don, looks to have some right weightage


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Hey, could you give me a brief rundown on the clear cups. I've always run this set up. I've seen em and even bought em at a dispensary. I didn't ask questions, I raced home and planted them in the earth as though they were vampires about to be burned in the sun anyway, I like the idea of seeing the roots.


Me to and it doesn't seem to be a bother that the roots are exposed to light.
I think that transplanting when the roots just start to fill the cup cause them a little less
stress during transplant (imho), at least I haven't noticed any slowdown in growth after
transplant. I can also see where the dry line is in the coir/soil as I have wiped out seed starts
by over watering in the past.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

cheers @numberfour there's a few plants worth on the line at various stages of drying. @Flaming Pie the big knuckle of a bud is comprised of several fist sized ones clumped naturally together they have a small cavity in the underside or they'd have moulded for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Pulled out some ladies for a revamp of the room.. Mixed batch here..
> C99, NLxcritical, ww critical, train wreck, granddaddy purp, dark star, og kush, 8 ft Fraser fir, and some inda crosses
> 
> View attachment 3560921
> You're welcome for the shitty pic there are a bunch of little clones to the right of that pillow.. I just won a oui case earlier today so I've been.. Celebrating


always one fucking the canopy up. grats on beating the case


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Here's the baby porn of the BB grow;
> Blue Pit, Smelly Cherry, Jake's Dream, Sour Kush x Deep Blue, Hot Dog x Sour Cherry View attachment 3560984 all man. View attachment 3560985 View attachment 3560986 View attachment 3560987


 looks like there off to a good start.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2015)

Old video. My computer took a dump, and good camera. 

So all I have is a crappie phone. For pics. 

This one shows Sour cherry 3 weeks in flower?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I just won a oui case earlier today so I've been.. Celebrating


What's oui mean?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 10, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What's oui mean?


Operating under the influence?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

I had to google it and the answer was 'yes' in french


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2015)

I bet that's it. Good for you Indagrow. I remember how happy I was when the judge told me I didn't have to go to jail for any more time. And I also remember 11 years later I finally paid off the loan I took out to pay the lawyer !!!

There was a kid a couple cases in front of me, like 20 year old nice looking white kid, he got a dui a year before or something. He was sentenced to community service... he didn't do it. He was in court to ask if he could pay a fine instead. Judge said too late buddy. 90 days in jail. Like right now. The bailiff cuffed him and took him away crying. I was thinking OH SHIT! poor dude.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 10, 2015)

Sound like 



me. But I'm Mexican. And miss court, 20 times for weed d.u.I. back in 99. Lol I was a kid.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2015)

I was lucky when I got caught for driving while smoking I didn't really get in any trouble at all. I was 16 then. So lucky.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

Only be breathalised once and luckily hadn't drunk a drop. Had my hoop searched a few times though lol.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> always one fucking the canopy up. grats on beating the case


Haha yeah the Fraser is clone only


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

Sweet frost on it tho dude!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> What's oui mean?


Yeah operating under the influence.. It's a broader term to include weed and other substances also covers things other than driving I presume (DUI) 

It's a term that helps extend the long dick of the law into your guts a little deeper

I didn't blow, and the cops even said in the report I was helpful in the process and caused no incident, had no issue walking.. They never even saw me drive.. Were going off a witness from a McDonald (who my lawyer destroyed on the stand) 

The DA had five witnesses come in (four cops, mcdonalds manager) they all said I was polite to them the whole time but was going off the managers assumption I was drunk and had open containers (which I ditched) she was going off an employees assumption that I said suck my dick.. Really a buddy ordered a blowme and cheese sandwich. So once she was cross examined and told she had changed her story and the legal repercussions of lying under oath all her answers were "I don't remember (recall)" from there on out. Couldn't even remember the truck I was in (agreed it was a small white BMW). 

Burden of proof!


----------



## Mineralz (Dec 10, 2015)

Been awhile RIU. Here's my 1 Skywalker OG at around 8 weeks from flip under a Lumatek 600w HPS in a 3x3x5.5. Flush and ripen mode activated this past Sunday. Never grown this strain before and she went phucking crazy. Next round should do LOADS better. I do kinda dig the colas in the background  Keep it green ya'll


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Dec 10, 2015)

Gow big of a hood is too big for a 600? I have one that is like 24"x24" and 2 that are like 12"x12" that i used last and the coverage wasnt so great. Can i use the big one with a single 600? Im at about the max sqft for a 600 so i think be bigger hood would help? Just need somebody that knows to nudge me


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2015)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Gow big of a hood is too big for a 600? I have one that is like 24"x24" and 2 that are like 12"x12" that i used last and the coverage wasnt so great. Can i use the big one with a single 600? Im at about the max sqft for a 600 so i think be bigger hood would help? Just need somebody that knows to nudge me


I would use the larger hood


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 10, 2015)

I've seen 42" round reflectors used with 600's.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## numberfour (Dec 11, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone 

Silver Kush, sugary mofo


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 11, 2015)

moved my grandmother out to with me and she brought some bag weed seeds with her shes so excited to plant, im hoping for something interesting


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> moved my grandmother out to with me and she brought some bag weed seeds with her shes so excited to plant, im hoping for something interesting


Bizarre picture. A baby dolls head. A pair of feet and some seeds


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 11, 2015)

DST said:


> Bizarre picture. A baby dolls head. A pair of feet and some seeds


Yea, how is this for weird ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

what the very f4ck is up with the missing hands?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Yea, how is this for weirdView attachment 3562066 ?


About an 8 on the weirdo factor lol.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 11, 2015)

DST said:


> About an 8 on the weirdo factor lol.


Sorry, I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what the very f4ck is up with the missing hands?


She is from a part of Africa where they cut off the hands of the children to intimidate workers.It makes it hard to eat muffins.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2015)

What the hell is going on in here? Haha. 


... I'm gonna go order me a double blow me and cheese.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Sorry, I'll try to do better next time.


Weirdo factor is a 1-5 score system so yer doing great.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

Thankfully Yin#2 has hands and feet.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

Awesome man. I'm glad we are done having any more kids but I do love em. I think little kids are quite the blast. It all goes by so quick. 

Best to you and the Mrs d


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2015)

Are those Buzz Lightyear's feet? 

Hoping that the week was good to y'all

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2015)

Got purple?
 

A friend of mine here got a little too drunk the other night and mistook the gas pedal for the brake pedal. Busted down the gate before running into this wall.   Remember kids.... don't drink and drive.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 11, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Got purple?
> View attachment 3562271
> 
> A friend of mine here got a little too drunk the other night and mistook the gas pedal for the brake pedal. Busted down the gate before running into this wall.  Remember kids.... don't drink and drive.
> View attachment 3562270


You should post that over on *The Safety Dance* Nice purple.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2015)

Good looking bud.

that was an expensive lesson....but they usually are.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's a hi res pic my buddy took of some of my nibblets


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

Morning ladies and gentle folks. 

Jig. Funny how you guys say Gas pedal. In the UK it's an accelerator pedal....but in Dutch you say Gas. I think the UK version is good because when you learn it's ABC. Or CBA....clutch - break - accelerator...Ok boring myself now.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what the very f4ck is up with the missing hands?


talk about topping mines lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Apollo 11x C99 & plemon View attachment 3560889 View attachment 3560890


 that cross is crazy look at those colas....

and for those wondering what the items were in the pic

- Jacob Head Candle (lavender and sage) from Australia hand made pretty dope ( my girl was collecting them and she got me this one) 

- The feet were of a Gundam Model


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2015)

Got 1 Fireball baby doing well, and the other 4 are pushing up soil . These LED shop lights from Sams are sweet! I ordered two, and one showed up with a cracked housing, and it won't turn off. eBay seller botched the return so he's sending a new one without needing a return on the defective one. Looks like I'll have 3 of these going by the end of next week!
Unrelated to MJ, I placed an order for a Bonavita BV1900 last night! I'm a coffee addict, and this will be putting a smile on my face every morning


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

I do love a good coffee but it also reminds me of a period in my life when I smoked tabs as well.....and drunk far too much (or more than I drink now anyway...which is scary). We have a coffee house up the road. They do roasting and blending and the whole neighbourhood stinks at times. Now what would people say if;it was someone's weed!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Got 1 Fireball baby doing well, and the other 4 are pushing up soil . These LED shop lights from Sams are sweet! I ordered two, and one showed up with a cracked housing, and it won't turn off. eBay seller botched the return so he's sending a new one without needing a return on the defective one. Looks like I'll have 3 of these going by the end of next week!View attachment 3562624
> Unrelated to MJ, I placed an order for a Bonavita BV1900 last night! I'm a coffee addict, and this will be putting a smile on my face every morning


In my opinion, good coffee and MJ go hand in hand


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> In my opinion, good coffee and MJ go hand in hand


http://www.jneurosci.org/content/34/19/6480.abstract


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> In my opinion, good coffee and MJ go hand in hand


A dab and a cup of coffee every morning on days off. Best way to wake up


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> http://www.jneurosci.org/content/34/19/6480.abstract


here it is in terms the layman might understand...

http://www.medicaldaily.com/drinking-coffee-and-smoking-pot-caffeine-dosage-impacts-marijuanas-effects-337848


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> here it is in terms the layman might understand...
> 
> http://www.medicaldaily.com/drinking-coffee-and-smoking-pot-caffeine-dosage-impacts-marijuanas-effects-337848


Thanks for the translation. On the first post I felt like I was failing chemistry again I'm going to break it down just a little better for some. Coffee good.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

Figgy said:


> A dab and a cup of coffee every morning on days off. Best way to wake up


I don't have a dab, but I've got some bubble that I made the other day. I'm going out to the (un-official) 600w Clubhouse, A.K.A. the grow room and join you. They made it illegal for us to use whatever gas you are applying without a system to reclaim the gas similar to automobile air conditioning. I'm looking hard at those and Co2 systems.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2015)

Mmmm coffee

Or café, really...


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

This is making me want a coffee......


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2015)

Me to....a cup and a twist.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

Going to be another hard day at the office


----------



## Javadog (Dec 12, 2015)

Now those little coffee units are so classic....but I am not sure how they work...

Actually the adage goes, as from my older brother:

Stop what you are doing
Drop everything
Roll a joint

Stop - Drop - and Roll

Learn it. Know it. Live it.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 12, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Got 1 Fireball baby doing well, and the other 4 are pushing up soil . These LED shop lights from Sams are sweet! I ordered two, and one showed up with a cracked housing, and it won't turn off. eBay seller botched the return so he's sending a new one without needing a return on the defective one. Looks like I'll have 3 of these going by the end of next week!View attachment 3562624
> Unrelated to MJ, I placed an order for a Bonavita BV1900 last night! I'm a coffee addict, and this will be putting a smile on my face every morning


We have the 5 cup and love it


----------



## miketaco (Dec 12, 2015)

so i paid for a 600watt kit and this what i got....but its to powerful for my small 2x2.5x5 tent even dialed back to 400watts the lowest setting and i only got 100cfm exhaust can and a big ass fan to push the air around no good but u think i got a good deal?


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> We have the 5 cup and love it


Was eyeing the 5 cup, but I take at least 20oz to work every morning. That doesn't leave the wife with too much. 

Also chopping the 2 Lambsbread tonight after the boy goes to sleep. Everything is foxtailing like crazy, especially the Dog, and it is tough to tell. Inner hairs have receided, and I see around 15-20% amber trichomes. The Dog will probably come down Monday. I'll put some chop porn in a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2015)

I just polished off a Starbucks Pumpkin fwappuccino:


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I don't have a dab, but I've got some bubble that I made the other day. I'm going out to the (un-official) 600w Clubhouse, A.K.A. the grow room and join you. They made it illegal for us to use whatever gas you are applying without a system to reclaim the gas similar to automobile air conditioning. I'm looking hard at those and Co2 systems.


Just dabbing qwiso shatter so not really a ton of off-gassing when making. I would like to reclaim evaporated 99% ISO, but I feel it would be too much of a hassle and/or expensive.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 12, 2015)

White OG late in week 3 bloom. I'm expecting this to go another 4-5 weeks


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

miketaco said:


> so i paid for a 600watt kit and this what i got....but its to powerful for my small 2x2.5x5 tent even dialed back to 400watts the lowest setting and i only got 100cfm exhaust can and a big ass fan to push the air around no good but u think i got a good deal?
> View attachment 3562947


Hard to see from that pic. How much did you pay?


GemuGrows said:


> White OG late in week 3 bloom. I'm expecting this to go another 4-5 weeks
> View attachment 3563054 View attachment 3563055


BOOOSH


----------



## miketaco (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Hard to see from that pic. How much did you pay?
> 
> BOOOSH


89$ shipped with ....heavy duty timer up to like 1400watts....handy rachect rope hangers... 1000w ballast...light reflector....600w bulb...and it was just suppose to be a 600watt ballast


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Elephant Day 30, Single 600hps, 16 square feet


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

miketaco said:


> 89$ shipped with ....heavy duty timer up to like 1400watts....handy rachect rope hangers... 1000w ballast...light reflector....600w bulb...and it was just suppose to be a 600watt ballast


Ya, I saw where you posted that on another thread and the pic was clear. That's a good f'n deal I'm sure you two will have many happy times and raise a plethora of girls


----------



## Figgy (Dec 12, 2015)

Harvested the tops of the Lambsbreads. Damn sticky bitches! The Dog is bringing her rubber smell on now too. Stank!


----------



## miketaco (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Ya, I saw where you posted that on another thread and the pic was clear. That's a good f'n deal I'm sure you two will have many happy times and raise a plethora of girls


just the deal alone was a good one let alone i got a lil more than what i expected so im happy... what a great way to get introduced to hps/mh lighting


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

miketaco said:


> just the deal alone was a good one let alone i got a lil more than what i expected so im happy... what a great way to get introduced to hps/mh lighting


I just paid over $100. a piece for Apollos. It was $420. before all the crap for 4 new ones.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hell you guys got some good buys when I got my Nanolux they were $170.00 just for the ballast.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hell you guys got some good buys when I got my Nanolux they were $170.00 just for the ballast.


I have been running mags since around 2002. I couldn't afford digital. What happened? If I remember correct digitalis were $300+.


----------



## miketaco (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I just paid over $100. a piece for Apollos. It was $420. before all the crap for 4 new ones.





oldman60 said:


> Hell you guys got some good buys when I got my Nanolux they were $170.00 just for the ballast.


well i prob got some cheap low quality ballast that prob creates cancer rays for the price i payed now im scared XD

yalls ballast will prob way out last what i got


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I have been running mags since around 2002. I couldn't afford digital. What happened? If I remember correct digitalis were $300+.


Availability of tech. plus Chinese manufacture drives cost down.
I bought one of those Apollo ballasts and it isn't shielded from radio interference
by the way that's how a lot of people get busted is RI. (I'm not in a legal state).


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 12, 2015)

I know about the signals. How did that Apollo work for you. I'm going to run mine full blast all the time. I'm running two and keeping two for back up. Sorry about the legal state. You should come here. Along with thousands of other folks the Hemp Fairy and I worked diligently over the years so everybody could do their thing. It's pretty cool


----------



## miketaco (Dec 12, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Availability of tech. plus Chinese manufacture drives cost down.
> I bought one of those Apollo ballasts and it isn't shielded from radio interference
> by the way that's how a lot of people get busted is RI. (I'm not in a legal state).


i hope my cheap setup will work it states its protected but how much i paid i think it might not be...or if any good xD


----------



## budolskie (Dec 13, 2015)

Chopping the tubes before never gets done


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I just polished off a Starbucks Pumpkin fwappuccino:


Living on the edge Mo


----------



## rocko369 (Dec 13, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I just paid over $100. a piece for Apollos. It was $420. before all the crap for 4 new ones.


I've had my two Apollo 600w ballast for about 2years none stop perpetual crops and all I've done is buy new Apollos bulbs,these things rock for the price. I'm a medical marijuana patient, so I don't really have to worry about local bad boys!!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 13, 2015)

rocko369 said:


> I've had my two Apollo 600w ballast for about 2years none stop perpetual crops and all I've done is buy new Apollos bulbs,these things rock for the price. I'm a medical marijuana patient, so I don't really have to worry about local bad boys!!
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks for the come back.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 13, 2015)

6am till 9 off to hang in the 8x4


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 13, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> BOOOSH


I'm very happy with this grow so far 

This white OG is from a bagseed, its the first plant i've grown that i've felt is awesome enough to clone.

I've harvested about 35 plants now, so being the only once clone worthy makes this something at least kinda special to me.

Not only is it by far the most resionous plant i've grown, its the heaviest yielder out of my last 8 random seeds.

I kinda feel like I struck gold with this bagseed; especially in my state still under prohibition.

This is my 5th grow and below are pics of the plant these were cloned from; *keep in mind this was a decently unhealthy plant*. It was far from being grown to perfection.

I'm hella excited to see what this plant looks like when its grown near perfectly, which is what i'm trying to dial in on. This grow is going far better than the last and i'm expecting excellent results.

They are under 750w hps (dimmed down from 1000w cuz of light bleaching) in a 3x3 tent. Temps stay about 70 +/- 2f. I feel this run is in near perfect conditions and will turn out incredible. Next time it will turn out even better; i'll be running this strain exclusively for a while. I kinda feel like its my own considering the conditions of my state and it was from a bagseed.

I'f it turns out how I want i'm gonna try and spread the strain. It will be "Platinum edition White OG", or "PE White OG."

The White OG is a fairly obscure cannabis cup winner so i feel fortunate to be growing what I feel is an awesome example of its genetics; thus I dubbed it the Platinum Edition. If this run turns out awesome I'd be happy as hell to mail out clones from it so I can spread the love.

https://www.leafly.com/indica/white-og

I honestly think I stumbled upon some gold, crazy high yielder, crazy resy, crazy potent.

People who have smoked it have been beyond impressed, Its gotten high tolerance smokers to stop hitting the joint half way through; other said they felt like they took a dab.

I honestly feel like this shits some gold 

The main thing I learned is that it stretches like a motherfucker. That in mind, i'm sure my next shot at it i'll be able to run my full 1000w, if not my super boost; hah.
 
For reference here is what I felt my 2nd best plant was. It looks pretty awesome; and it was, but theres like half as many trichomes as there are on that White OG when you look close. Plus this plant is a poke in the balls to grow and is unhappy in nearly any environment.

But yeah if you look at the trichome spacing, theres vastly more trichomes on that White OG than there are on this plant.

I'm gonna try and master this PE White OG and spread the love to all who want it!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I'm very happy with this grow so far
> 
> This white OG is from a bagseed, its the first plant i've grown that i've felt is awesome enough to clone.
> 
> ...


Ya never know what kind of random phenotype you could have. Grow with what ya know. I've got one that's just an easy cloner. I've kept it in my garden for just that reason and when it was tested in a lab it was fire


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2015)

Beautiful resin Gemu. I wish you knew what breeder brought that about. 


A moment of research gives credit to Karma (not surprising).


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Beautiful resin Gemu. I wish you knew what breeder brought that about.
> 
> 
> A moment of research gives credit to Karma (not surprising).


Dawg even with White OG seeds, if I'd have popped 50 of them i'd be surprised if I would have popped something as glorious as this!!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Dawg even with White OG seeds, if I'd have popped 50 of them i'd be surprised if I would have popped something as glorious as this!!


Karma breeds some top shelf strains, he's one of the best.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Karma breeds some top shelf strains, he's one of the best.


yeah I feel blessed to get a sick bagseed like this. I'll know in 5 weeks how it turns out when its grown pretty damn well.

I don't usually enjoy smoking often, but i've smoked this plant a few times.

Its like a clear sharp sativa head high with a groovy indica body stone. A great mid-late day smoke. I feel like its an incredible medicinal strain; Being high on this is the only time i've enjoyed being high in like the last 12 months hah

...I'm a grower, not a smoker 


When I see how it turns out after this run i'll be happy to send clones to anybody who wants them. I honestly think this cut is some gold hah


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hell you guys got some good buys when I got my Nanolux they were $170.00 just for the ballast.


from cheap hydroponics they are $117.00
http://www.cheaphydroponics.com/product-p/og600.htm


cof


----------



## Javadog (Dec 13, 2015)

You will earn your $89 back on the first cycle Mike. Good luck!


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey guys sry i dnt got time to read thru 5000 pages but im new to 600s. Ive ran 1000w hps in dwc for years but recently switched to full organic soil w 600w hps for environmental reasons. Ive been vegging on 8bulb t5 h.o. Flouros for veg. In dwc i would be able to put the flouros 1" from the canopy. But the soil plants dnt seem to like it at all. It seems like they get root bound very quickly and start to decline until i transplant then they flourish for a week then the cycle continues. In dwc i was also able to keep my 1000 abt a foot off the canopy w great results. Im abt to switch from my t5s to my 600hps's so my question is what distance should I keep my 600s above my canopy? And perhaps why my soil plants dnt like bright lights?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 13, 2015)

If you managed a foot with 1000s then I'd just use that for 600s too.

(couldn't recommend closer)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## miketaco (Dec 13, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I'm very happy with this grow so far
> 
> This white OG is from a bagseed, its the first plant i've grown that i've felt is awesome enough to clone.
> 
> ...


talk about having a snowy white x-mas this year..forecast predicts blizzards and we recomend u stay indoors and chill on the couch its going to be a frosty one


----------



## miketaco (Dec 13, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You will earn your $89 back on the first cycle Mike. Good luck!


soon as i can get the heat to go lower record 88 degrees so far ty bro it works very nice just to small of tent is all...looking into cool tube maby ive been a good boy this year and santa will come threw with a cool tube


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 13, 2015)

Javadog said:


> If you managed a foot with 1000s then I'd just use that for 600s too.
> 
> (couldn't recommend closer)
> 
> ...


What im sayin is i could do a foot w 1000 and 1" w floros on dwc. Soil i can only do 1 foot w floros, so what should i do w 600s on soil? Bcuz i havent put em under the 600s yet. I have 12 600s in my flower room. Has anyone experienced this prob w soil grows?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> What im sayin is i could do a foot w 1000 and 1" w floros on dwc. Soil i can only do 1 foot w floros, so what should i do w 600s on soil? Bcuz i havent put em under the 600s yet. I have 12 600s in my flower room. Has anyone experienced this prob w soil grows?


What size pots? I go from party cups to 5 gal Root Pouch and that's it.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> What im sayin is i could do a foot w 1000 and 1" w floros on dwc. Soil i can only do 1 foot w floros, so what should i do w 600s on soil? Bcuz i havent put em under the 600s yet. I have 12 600s in my flower room. Has anyone experienced this prob w soil grows?


I grow in soil with 600's and I usually keep them 18' above the canopy. You can use the judge the warmth on the back of your hand method. If it's to hot for your hand it's to hot for the plant.
You need to look into the led shop lights from Sam's club for veg......less heat and power consumption, and the plants can grow into them without burn. My t-5's are now in storage.


cof


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 13, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What size pots? I go from party cups to 5 gal Root Pouch and that's it.


Went from cups to 1 gal to 3 gal to 7gal all in 35 days. Seems the roots grow straight down then out to the sides then spiral. The 7 gal are fabric the rest were plastic. Hopefully the fabric will prevent this. If not i plan to bury them in a raised bed


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 13, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Went from cups to 1 gal to 3 gal to 7gal all in 35 days. Seems the roots grow straight down then out to the sides then spiral. The 7 gal are fabric the rest were plastic. Hopefully the fabric will prevent this. If not i plan to bury them in a raised bed


7's are all you need indoors.How long do you veg? I veg my Indicas 6 wks and Sat's 3-4 tops.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 14, 2015)

Busy little week tweaking and cleaning the nft 

Blue bubblegum scissor very nice this morning


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> What im sayin is i could do a foot w 1000 and 1" w floros on dwc. Soil i can only do 1 foot w floros, so what should i do w 600s on soil? Bcuz i havent put em under the 600s yet. I have 12 600s in my flower room. Has anyone experienced this prob w soil grows?


I've experienced this in the grow I'm doing now. I had a 1000 that I could get extremely close to the canopy (dwc-nft type setup), less than a foot, and now I'm burning tops with my 600's and the plants in soil. And the lights are farther than a foot. I'd say to keep them 18" off the tops of the plants. No idea the reasoning behind the difference in soil and hydro.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

I thought you were going to say, here's a nug I stood on.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 14, 2015)

No I flattened Last night haha so would dry that bit quicker for wake in bake


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks team: yes, 18" is the traditional #....and the "Warmth Felt" is the gauge.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 14, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Thanks team: yes, 18" is the traditional #....and the "Warmth Felt" is the gauge.


I've been going with 20-24 inches. It seems to reduce stretch. I feel at canopy and below the canopy. I find the light radiation doesn't warm my hand much as 24 inches which means the temperature is closers to the 75-78 vs at 18 inches when I can feel a strong warmth on my hand and the template are in the low 80s.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 14, 2015)

Watup crew. Popping more beans.

Of course my dog x dippsy and mango tango, one of docs strains sfv x karma kush? Another breeders cross of sfv x white fire. Bb seeds of fireball, psychosis dog. 

Sour cherry x deep blue coming out nice in flower. Biggest buds in flower today.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I've experienced this in the grow I'm doing now. I had a 1000 that I could get extremely close to the canopy (dwc-nft type setup), less than a foot, and now I'm burning tops with my 600's and the plants in soil. And the lights are farther than a foot. I'd say to keep them 18" off the tops of the plants. No idea the reasoning behind the difference in soil and hydro.


Ive noticed this phenomenon only in soil also. My theory is that when roots have 100% freedom w ZERO restrictions (as in dwc or after a fresh transplant in soil) the plant is able to grow at 100% with no limiting factors. Ive also notices a correlation in leaf size. In dwc (zero root restriction) i once grew a fan leaf that was 18" long from stem to tip of longest blade! Yes i said 18"! Ive never achieved this in soil even w the same cut.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2015)

I picked up a digital infrared thermometer from Sam's for $8 and I just read the temps in the bloom room. The root temp is 81 and the tops are in the low to mid 80's under the 600's and the 1000.....that's with a 12,500 btu a/c . Distance is 18" on the 600's and 24" on the 1000. 


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey guys. Question about my LED. It's from the USA where we use 110 v. Now I'm in Europe where we use 220 v. As far as I know this should work fine here, just wanted to double check with you guys first.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys. Question about my LED. It's from the USA where we use 110 v. Now I'm in Europe where we use 220 v. As far as I know this should work fine here, just wanted to double check with you guys first.
> 
> View attachment 3564275


YES. See the input? Up to 240v. So ur good. Usually can get a euro plug adapter. It will be two boys and a ground for euro

Yay you got them finally...lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2015)

no problem. Note the input: 100-240V


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorta... haha... I got one today. Hopefully the other two are hot on it's tails. Only took what, 2 months ffs.

Thanks again dude.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

Also... As it says select the right voltage. If there is a switch to do so.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks to you as well cof.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Sorta... haha... I got one today. Hopefully the other two are hot on it's tails. Only took what, 2 months ffs.
> 
> Thanks again dude.


Just about I think. Holy cow. That took its sweet ass time. 

Hope your well buddy!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Sorta... haha... I got one today. Hopefully the other two are hot on it's tails. Only took what, 2 months ffs.
> 
> Thanks again dude.


with the deluge of Christmas presents being shipped, I wouldn't hold my breath.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2015)

There is no switch anywhere, even inside. The LED drivers are also rated 100-240 volts, so I think it will be ok.

Thanks again crew.

And luckily little Hannah's presents have arrived in time from the grandparents back home.  We may lose our mind, little girl is getting a drum for christmas.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> There is no switch anywhere, even inside. The LED drivers are also rated 100-240 volts, so I think it will be ok.
> 
> Thanks again crew.
> 
> And luckily little Hannah's presents have arrived in time from the grandparents back home.  We may lose our mind, little girl is getting a drum for christmas.


may I recommend a pair of Bose QE headphones?.......and a lot of herb.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm hoping she has some rhythm, so I can play along with my guitar. (and what kind of weird word is rhythm... without spell check I would have no chance)


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2015)

This is my other buddy's grow,he is doing go I d for the 2nd go at it. .I gave him 2 blue dream clones & he popped a few (grape God x white funk) seeds I made,he got a nice female plant..anyways, he actually was taken notes,when I had him in my grow..unlike my other buddy..
 
^^this was 5 weeks ago,the grape God x white funk was put in after this picture 
 
Nice to have another capable grower around..


----------



## pioneer87richard (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice looking plants I'm currently got a multi strain grow on at the moment I'm flowering under 600w hps. The plants are just about to start their 6th week of flowering, if anyone could take a look an see what they think or compare strains that would be great or even give tips or advice. Check it out and see what you think 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/multi-strain-600w-grow.891144/


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Dec 14, 2015)

Vegging under a 600W LED
The 2 back ones are White Cookies, one was stressed from a ph issue but thats fixed now...
And the three closer ones are Purple Kush, middle one is 23 days from razor leaves, the others are 2 weeks old.

I am Mainlining 4 of them, this Purple Kush is going to another tent


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> There is no switch anywhere, even inside. The LED drivers are also rated 100-240 volts, so I think it will be ok


Mofos best be okay lol.....

I've heard my neighbour drumming...I'd suggest a bike instead


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2015)

Model: 12-FFS was what I thought I saw... :0)


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 14, 2015)

Last pic is from a few days ago.
Cannot wait to finish growing mushrooms; i'm getting tired of growing them lol. Might not even use my last 2 jars that I havent cased i dont wanna be at it another 3 weeks





This was my last grow at the end. If u look close these plants are lanky and mostly unheatly. I feel like i'm literally kicking the shit out of my last grow. This was a few weeks before chop and they barely filled out more than this pic. Claw leaves, yellow leaves, small buds, blah.. But I learned many good lessons; I feel like it shows for this one.

Current grow is pretty much exactly week 4 and my biggest cola is already as big as my average cola at like 10 weeks last grow hah. I think this biggest one is seriously gonna be huge I can't wait to see how I did


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2015)

Why are you tired of growing mushrooms? Are they a bit annoying to have around?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> This is my other buddy's grow,he is doing go I d for the 2nd go at it. .I gave him 2 blue dream clones & he popped a few (grape God x white funk) seeds I made,he got a nice female plant..anyways, he actually was taken notes,when I had him in my grow..unlike my other buddy..
> View attachment 3564353
> ^^this was 5 weeks ago,the grape God x white funk was put in after this picture
> View attachment 3564354
> Nice to have another capable grower around..


I love those red cup holders


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing, multi purpose scrog net, also clone cup holder!!! Yah for multi tasking.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2015)

Dog.
 
 
Yeh...boring Dad.....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2015)

ahh bless the little dude. He's so sick of papa talking about his plants all the time, hahaha. Sleep long little buddy. Mom and dad need a break.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Why are you tired of growing mushrooms? Are they a bit annoying to have around?


I mostly grew mushrooms to get a few bucks back after being robbed and assaulted. I've financially recovered so I'm just getting tired of having the extra risk around lol.

Plus it takes up my closet.. Maybe i'd have more fun growing them at this point if I enjoyed eating them, but I really dont like tripping anymore


On the bright side I learned a ton about fungi and bacteria through growing boomers; and as somebody who loves his organic soils it was very relevant info. I also got to provide many safe, clean psychedelics to people I know at dirt cheap prices compared to what it usually is around here. But I just want them to be done; plus I need the space they are in to veg out some plants lol..


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 15, 2015)

Is 52 days from flip early for a plant to finish in normal circumstances? 
Will a plant finish early from a certain amount of stress?

My garden has been doing poorly this round so just wondering. I know at least one plant is already showing a good 10% amber.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2015)

Makes sense. Most money I ever made illicitly involved mushrooms. Good times.  I could have made more but my dealer thought I was talking to an informant. I guess if dealer was right I wouldn't have made any more money on the next score. I woulda been someones bitch. So glad I'm about a legal as one can get these days.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Makes sense. Most money I ever made illicitly involved mushrooms. Good times.  I could have made more but my dealer thought I was talking to an informant. I guess if dealer was right I wouldn't have made any more money on the next score. I woulda been someones bitch. So glad I'm about a legal as one can get these days.


XD yeah the money from shrooms is easy; but i think its just more fun to grow weed and be little less paranoid about it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Is 52 days from flip early for a plant to finish in normal circumstances?
> Will a plant finish early from a certain amount of stress?
> 
> My garden has been doing poorly this round so just wondering. I know at least one plant is already showing a good 10% amber.


Have you been touching the buds?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Dog.
> View attachment 3564997
> View attachment 3564999
> Yeh...boring Dad.....
> View attachment 3565001


Awwwwww


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 15, 2015)

Trying to decide if i'm gonna bloom with *2x LEC315 or 3 of them*. 3 will fit and I have a huge inline fan and a water chiller for my hydro tent. The hydro tent is 5x5 and once i get the rest of my lights in there i'm gonna set up a trellis.

Either way i'm excited to see what those LEC315 can punch out, they seem to be killing it on the vegging in that tent. The veg growth in that RDWC i made is literally 4-5x faster than the ones I have in soil right now. My soil clones are tiny compared to the RDWC ones

Sorry to repost the pic but i'm trying to decide for this tent:


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have you been touching the buds?


Nope, I very rarely touch them. Even for smell I go for the stems. Plus there are so many bud sights I don't think I could touch them all unless I kept track lol


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey 600 Club, it's 12/15 just an update. I did some research and headed for the hardware store determined to get a T-5 shop light, but when reality set in I bought 4 new Horticultural bulbs @ $8. each for my old shop lights and added a third stoplight to the nursery. I have never spent the extra money on horticultural bulbs. I doubt it will make any difference but I wanted something for X-mas so I went_* Whole Hog*_ on those bulbs Anyway, the plants are strutting their stuff. I'm hoping to get some males, but we'll have to see. With my luck they will all be female. I will pray to the Hemp Fairy. The Strain Hunter's *Money Makers* are still lagging behind. ( way in the back) I'm a little disappointed because those seeds came with a really bitch'n video. I'm not culling them though because they* could be* males. So many phenotypes and so little time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Nope, I very rarely touch them. Even for smell I go for the stems. Plus there are so many bud sights I don't think I could touch them all unless I kept track lol


Post a picture. Is it advertised as a 7-8 week strain?


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Post a picture. Is it advertised as a 7-8 week strain?


None say 7 to 8 weeks. Two strains were freebies, the other two are my dog and my Deep Psychosis, both say 9 to 10 weeks. I have three plants that don't even look close, then I have four that look like they are finishing, with at least one I looked at had amber trichs. All have suffered from stress, with the Deep Psychosis suffer the least and the dog suffering the most. The three that don't even look close to finishing are the same strain has Freebie #1.

DOG



Deep Psychosis



Freebie 1




Freebie 2


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2015)

It appears that the stress has caused them to go to the end game.
nice looking buds.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2015)

Those nugs do look tasty ADT. Enjoy!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2015)

Purple Haze last Saturday afternoon. I am not what will happen after all of this rain and cold! I should probably chop her down.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2015)

Is the next storm about a week out? I think that I saw something out there...but not too close.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm surprised my outdoor is still alive. It is covered and in huge smart pots. But we have been getting hard frost in the early morning. The raised bed is doing OK too so maybe it's just being off the ground.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm surprised my outdoor is still alive. It is covered and in huge smart pots. But we have been getting hard frost in the early morning. The raised bed is doing OK too so maybe it's just being off the ground.


I put some plants out in bags in winter to see what would happen. They will grow..LoL Actually I started this then I got sick and really just left e'm out there. My son claimed he watered them but.... Anyway, we had some cold temps that year.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 15, 2015)

sup 600 hows everybody doing... sucks my plans to go to cali got canceled ... supposedly the cops come to his house because of smell complaints and everything was legal but told him he had 3 days to get rid of it or somshit.. so he said he there were wasn't gunna be any work and no point for me to come over anymore.. witch is weird cause he said he had had friends I could work for until april trimming. when I got done with his shit.. and his story kinda switched up on me it was weird.. cause at first I thought he was getting evicted and I said so damn you have 3 days to get the fuck out and everything chopped and he was like nah Im not getting evicted just have to chop.. then in the end he wsa like ill be over there in a few weeks im coming home for thankgiving and since I have nowhere to live n shit...? idk if he thought I was was fucked up or something.. idk man sucks


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that....there really must be a lot of work these days.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Purple Haze last Saturday afternoon. I am not what will happen after all of this rain and cold! I should probably chop her down.
> 
> Blending in is a beautiful thing. I think you are really going to enjoy that.
> 
> ...


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 15, 2015)

Well hes a ho is iv known for a minute he bought me a plan ticket n everything.. He wanted me to end up being a full time helper n just live with him since he can!trust me but I guess he wasn't sure about it. I'm looking into farming shhitake mushrooms and other types of farming u til I can move to a legal state or country


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 15, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear that....there really must be a lot of work these days.


Why do you say that?


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2015)

dababydroman said:


> Why do you say that?


Just a hopeful thought. ....that there ought to be things needing to get done.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 15, 2015)

Seedling is m1 x bmf f2! Indica pheno to be exact then some bagseeds in the second picture y'all know me always planting bagseeds two came from Mexican cartel weed that's was pretty good I hit them with a black rose x br x bmf when then we're in preflower planted late in season so imaget the seeds n revege it probably flower inside I lost track of what the indica one on the right was and more seedlings.. But all females think Ima throw em inside and get a proper first flower indoors under my belt


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 15, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Just a hopeful thought. ....that there ought to be things needing to get done.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD


oh true haha yea I gues there is some things but not in this industry for me as of now.. guess I need to go travel and find some new friends.. since im not in a legal state


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 15, 2015)

lol so if anybody ever needs a trimmer holler a your boy grey hound is cheap lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2015)

haha, grey hound don't drive all the way here.  Hope it turns around for you droman.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 16, 2015)

*I'm gonna be in the Denver this weekend*. Its an 800 mile drive for me. If your in the area and would be willing to grab a beer and chat growing or maybe share some genetics let me know! They would go to a state which would be very fortunate to have extra chronic varieties O:

I'm going to the area kinda aimlessly, I should be around 19th-21st December so just let me know. I probably have a 150 +/- range from Denver. 21 y/0 harmless hydroponic shop worker/college student on travels  Been growing almost 2 years but im serious about it

^Dried/cured bud from my latest/4th harvest


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Dec 16, 2015)

Tastey


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2015)

Well cleaned and washed tubes, put the net up.....

Will increasing the space between net and tubes do anything except increase veg time?

 

 



Also the old roots out 1 tube


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

whats next in there bud?


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> It appears that the stress has caused them to go to the end game.
> nice looking buds.





Javadog said:


> Those nugs do look tasty ADT. Enjoy!


Alright thanks guys. Will make sure to double check the trichs and looks like I'll be doing some Xmas harvesting. 

Yield won't be anything close to what I was expecting under the new light due to all the craziness with the plants themselves. But as long as I get quality, and enough to last me till next harvest I'll be happy.

Very excited about getting this first run of BB strains out of the closest so I can go for round two on these suckers. I have two clones of dog and two of the Deep Psychosis that still need some veg time.

Going to go back mixing my own soil as well, no more FFOF for me.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton 4 exo m8 when they root but gona take 4 plemons for back up


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2015)

Was busy last night....
I still have to finish that last plant there in the pot today after work. Have a good day 600!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @Don Gin and Ton 4 exo m8 when they root but gona take 4 plemons for back up


sweet. I'm well sick I had to bin 18 exo clones that would have been my first run in the tent.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2015)

Dog colas!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2015)

Never man canny little set back then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

aye absolute nightmare but I've still got mothers though I've had to bonzai them and pack them up in a box and out he house. No end of drama this last couple of weeks.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well cleaned and washed tubes, put the net up.....
> 
> Will increasing the space between net and tubes do anything except increase veg time?
> 
> ...


dry it out and smoke it...


lemme know how it goes


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

Bonsai clippers are the beeswax. Nice colas 

Now that's weird. When I typed Figgy in inl got a little graphics box with a inside....wow. now I can't type city without getting a graphics box.. Wtf is going on with my phone?

Edit Of course they don't show up in the post ffs...yes I am a mufkees.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 16, 2015)

Anybody have any tips on growing* kush* strains specifically?


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Bonsai clippers are the beeswax.


So are these better then regular spring hand trimmers? They seem like it would be easier on the hand maybe?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> None say 7 to 8 weeks. Two strains were freebies, the other two are my dog and my Deep Psychosis, both say 9 to 10 weeks. I have three plants that don't even look close, then I have four that look like they are finishing, with at least one I looked at had amber trichs. All have suffered from stress, with the Deep Psychosis suffer the least and the dog suffering the most. The three that don't even look close to finishing are the same strain has Freebie #1.
> 
> DOG
> 
> ...


I have read that extreme stress can cause them to speed up maturation and the expense of density/weight.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> None say 7 to 8 weeks. Two strains were freebies, the other two are my dog and my Deep Psychosis, both say 9 to 10 weeks. I have three plants that don't even look close, then I have four that look like they are finishing, with at least one I looked at had amber trichs. All have suffered from stress, with the Deep Psychosis suffer the least and the dog suffering the most. The three that don't even look close to finishing are the same strain has Freebie #1.


Hey man did you ever figure out/decide what was wrong?

Whats your grow media/nutes?


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have read that extreme stress can cause them to speed up maturation and the expense of density/weight.


Yeah pretty sure that's what happened to my dog, haven't seen the buds grow at all last couple weeks. Looks like she is coming down.

At least the product should be of quality.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey man did you ever figure out/decide what was wrong?
> 
> Whats your grow media/nutes?


I think it was the soil. Been growing in my own ROLS for a long time now, but wasn't super impressed with my last runs results.

Since I had all these new strains I figured I'd start in fresh FFOF soil. It has always been good to me in the past.

I fed as I normally would with just compost teas and some alfalfa or kelp teas. Nothing bottled. And all plants showed different symptoms, the DOG being the worse, but all eventually just started getting bad.

So all I can think of is the soil. I made a light vegging mix my clones have been in and they all look good, nice and healthy. The clones themselves had a rough start and took a while for them to bounce back but they are sure growing now. I plan on getting a fresh batch of soil mixed and cooking for when they are ready to flower.

This next run things should be back on track. Trying to pull a GPW off my new light I just built and this run didn't really get to show it off much.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> I think it was the soil. Been growing in my own ROLS for a long time now, but wasn't super impressed with my last runs results.
> 
> Since I had all these new strains I figured I'd start in fresh FFOF soil. It has always been good to me in the past.
> 
> ...


I've had some awesome herb in FFOF, but i've also had issues every time I used FFOF. I swapped to Roots Organic Original (the camo bag) and I imagine I will happily be using Roots Organic for a very long time.

I work at a hydro store and I went from selling people FFOF to selling them Roots organic, and using RO myself along with their full nute line + compost tea + some other things.

I have to say that personally I love Roots Organic more than I could ever love FFOF.

My current regiment is: Start in a small pot/1 gallon pot in RO, move up to 2 gallon in RO, then I move to my final container (currently 10 gallon smart pots) and I ammend my final container soil with a high phosphorous amendment; I make a bloom soil I guess.

I like huge bushes trained properly as opposed to a lot of small plants.

But yeah I gotta say i've run into many customers who have issues with FFOF and i've been swapping them all to 100% organic with Roots Organic potting soil and i've had many happy customers.

I dig everything Aurora Innovations other than their soybean/nettle fermentation; i gotta say its all honestly working great for me. Easiest growing ever.

100% organic, Roots organic potting soil, Rainbowmix Bloom soil ammendment, Ancient forest/worm casting top dress, compost tea, full Roots Organic nutrient line, molasses, Ful-power Fulvic acid, Great white myco/bacteria.

Easiest growing ever. I've not PH'd my water in months! (except for my RDWC, but thats hydro so thats obviously very different)

Roots Organic/Aurora Innovations ftw. Its the best soil straight from the bag i've ever used, and i've found its easy as hell to amend. It drains well, its airy, it retains moisture. I've yet to overwater my Roots Organic in my 10 gallon smart pots, and I water often.

With RO and 100% organic soil I don't water to runoff, I don't PH my water, and i'm not planning on flushing this run. This grow is going better than any past grow too! RO makes shit easy


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> So are these better then regular spring hand trimmers? They seem like it would be easier on the hand maybe?


Those larger clippers are great for cutting larger stems. picked those up from Wally World at the end of the summer on sale for like $8!


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> I've had some awesome herb in FFOF, but i've also had issues every time I used FFOF. I swapped to Roots Organic Original (the camo bag) and I imagine I will happily be using Roots Organic for a very long time.
> 
> I work at a hydro store and I went from selling people FFOF to selling them Roots organic, and using RO myself along with their full nute line + compost tea + some other things.
> 
> ...


Well damn it sounds like I should look into getting some of this Roots Organic. 

Yeah I like to grow two or three big bushes in 10g smart pots as well, but was kind of on a strain hunt this last round with all these new strains from BB, so had a lot of mixed plant sizes and pots.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Well damn it sounds like I should look into getting some of this Roots Organic.
> 
> Yeah I like to grow two or three big bushes in 10g smart pots as well, but was kind of on a strain hunt this last round with all these new strains from BB, so had a lot of mixed plant sizes and pots.


Yeh I'm a big fan of their shit (literally).

I've just been getting really awesome results using it all lately, and I feel its really easy to use and get great results.

Pheno hunts is real shit, did you find any keepers in that run despite your issues? Those freebies looked pretty killer


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Well cleaned and washed tubes, put the net up.....
> 
> Will increasing the space between net and tubes do anything except increase veg time?
> 
> ...


Edit: miss read your ?. Thought you were asking if having the net would mean increased veg time,,, to wich I said --Yep, if you decide to really spread them out and fill that screen to the max.


Having the net low like that may make it difficult to reach under if need be.
Nice roots!



GemuGrows said:


> Anybody have any tips on growing* kush* strains specifically?


Support, and carbon filter.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 16, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Support, and *carbon filter*.


 hah


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 16, 2015)

yeah i agree FFOF isn't what i'd call low quality, but I've had easier results with RO 

only thing about both of them is gnats and thrips here and there 

some batches I've had didn't give me bugs , but last few bags of RO i had gnats flew out upon opening, and i got thrips in veg, starting from seed, in a clean environment... 

also almost any bag of FFOF I've gotten in the last two years has the same thing with gnats already being in there when opened 

did some research a while back and everyone says nearly all bagged soil is stored poorly before/during shipping to the hydro store

so ultimately it might be best to use bagged soil + preventatives for the buggers or mix a clean batch of veg soil


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> So are these better then regular spring hand trimmers? They seem like it would be easier on the hand maybe?


The little orange and black ones are the only clippers I will ever use. Awesome.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeh I'm a big fan of their shit (literally).
> 
> I've just been getting really awesome results using it all lately, and I feel its really easy to use and get great results.
> 
> Pheno hunts is real shit, did you find any keepers in that run despite your issues? Those freebies looked pretty killer


Well I didn't really get to see the Deep Psychosis or DOG shine, but those are the ones I have clones of. I want to run them again better and see what they can actually do before I pop more seeds for more phenos.

I did have 4 Jakes Dream freebies go female and they grew well until the end so I got to see some of their potential. All four grew different. But there is one that seems like a medium yielder compared to the others, but has my trichs then anything in this run. So I'm going to attempt to reveg it and get some clones from it try to keep the genetics alive.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2015)

DST said:


> The little orange and black ones are the only clippers I will ever use. Awesome.


Like these? This is what I have.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2015)

@whodatnation

Do u think 10inch would be to much of a gap? 
I can lower floor upto 10 inch


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Like these? This is what I have.


Trusty Fiskars! The larger pair in my pic were also Fiskars. If you grow anything large with thick stems the large ones slice through like butter.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

Thats them ADT!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2015)

budolskie said:


> @whodatnation
> 
> Do u think 10inch would be to much of a gap?
> I can lower floor upto 10 inch


Not really. You have height restrictions?




I like the curved blades with springs


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2015)

I found it best to buy my soil from a store that has a quick turnover.


budolskie said:


> @whodatnation
> 
> Do u think 10inch would be to much of a gap?
> I can lower floor upto 10 inch


if u try and put the screen too close to the plant you're likely to have an issue with the stalk growing too hard into the screen. there's gonna be vertical growth u can't control.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2015)

I find 10 inches to be a perfect gap. 8 inches is just a little too small to reach everything comfortably.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I find 10 inches to be a perfect gap. 8 inches is just a little too small to reach everything comfortably.


10-12 is really comfortable but I have done as little as 6"  I was making small spaces work hard for me at the time though... LOL 

Hows the LEDs Jiggy?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2015)

So the floors are coming out tomoz get me that 10 inch


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2015)

No height restriction with a net @whodatnation but last time no net

Before flip
 

Ready for harvest


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Hows the LEDs Jiggy?


Well the one is working just fine, got it plugged in and making some plants happy. The other two just left the warehouse and should be here in a few days.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2015)

I snapped my small pair of fiskars on a thick stem....Doh!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2015)

I usually fuck up the tips by dropping them on concrete.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I snapped my small pair of fiskars on a thick stem....Doh!



I have a very old broken down set of those fiskars. I need a new set. However... I must confess. I have been buying look alikes from the 99c store and just get a new pair every time! LOL They work really good for a few harvest and then kaput. I also buy the bigger clipper for big stems... works great.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

Good evening folks here's some pix of the BB babies and C99, Lambsbread and
White Indica.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I have a very old broken down set of those fiskars. I need a new set. However... I must confess. I have been buying look alikes from the 99c store and just get a new pair every time! LOL They work really good for a few harvest and then kaput. I also buy the bigger clipper for big stems... works great.


Yeah them dollar store ones work just fine. They seem to be seasonal though at least I haven't seen them by me in awhile.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 16, 2015)

@oldman60 - Lambsbread scissor hash......


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Thankfully Yin#2 has hands and feet.....
> View attachment 3562104


lol my baby now of 9 months was born with a toes like that! haha unless its not crooked lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 16, 2015)

i&i would do almost anything for a lambsbread cut @oldman60 lol ( no seriously though)

sup guys just sending some love hope everyones grows are growing lol 

Heres me ladies live from the Garden as i type...


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> i&i would do almost anything for a lambsbread cut @oldman60 lol ( no seriously though)
> 
> sup guys just sending some love hope everyones grows are growing lol
> 
> Heres me ladies live from the Garden as i type...


I have a few cuts I plan on selfing, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sup guys . I'm a hps grower indoor and have used digital and magnetic ballist and different types of bulbs . I know hortilux has more lumens but i ran a ultra sun and found they have even more lumens that hortilux and more of a red spectrum and so they don't stretch as much as with that 25% more blue light on hortilux.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey. Is it safe to come out?


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2015)

duchieman said:


> Hey. Is it safe to come out?


Who uncovered the rabbit hole? 

Hello.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2015)

Can't say. I just followed the light.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

duchieman said:


> Hey. Is it safe to come out?


It's been awhile, how are you?
Here's a lights out shot of my lambsbread for @Figgy.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm good. Life's been busy. Things are moving very quickly up here in the North. Cannabis Culture is grabbing control and I'm ready to Rock & Roll!! Glad to see all the familiar faces here. 

Nice nuggets oldman.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

duchieman said:


> I'm good. Life's been busy. Things are moving very quickly up here in the North. Cannabis Culture is grabbing control and I'm ready to Rock & Roll!! Glad to see all the familiar faces here.
> 
> Nice nuggets oldman.


Thank you, glad your just busy.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2015)

There's a sight for sore eyes! Good to see you around buddy.

Here's some plemon I've got going... 8 weeks 2 days. This one is fatter and smells better and stronger. Sour lemon smell.
 

This one is prettier though. Smells kinda like rubber or fuel or something.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you. I'm settling into a new place that I have high hopes for. Plan to spend at least a few years here, I hope. Getting ready to start from scratch here so thought I'd pop in and see how the gang was doing. I'm very, very stoked up here. Judges are refusing to sentence even. 

http://ottawacitizen.com/opinion/columnists/egan-loonie-judge-fines-pot-grower-1-for-30-plants-mocks-ridiculous-law


----------



## rocko369 (Dec 17, 2015)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> i&i would do almost anything for a lambsbread cut @oldman60 lol ( no seriously though)
> 
> sup guys just sending some love hope everyones grows are growing lol
> 
> Heres me ladies live from the Garden as i type...


Nice and clean! Keeping it green!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

So true, isn't it....DOMSWOOZ keeps it kitchen clean!

Every time that the blue carpet in the man cave makes it into a shot,
I have to cringe a little. I am not really fastidious, but am not a complete
pig either. LOL


----------



## Figgy (Dec 17, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> It's been awhile, how are you?
> Here's a lights out shot of my lambsbread for @Figgy.
> View attachment 3566140


Yep, you're going to love her! I'm telling ya though. That scissor hash hit shut me up almost instantly last night. I can't wait to try cured and more concentrated stuff!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 17, 2015)

@Javadog & @rocko369 thanks again...

Man that lambsbread that lambsbread lol ( I posted an emoji do those work on here lol???


----------



## budolskie (Dec 17, 2015)

Well what a surprise 8 1/2 off tubes in 70 days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2015)

you'll hit plent more with the new net man.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 17, 2015)

Well first plant to come down out of this wacky round and new strains. 54 days from flip. Very short veg time, 1g pot from start to finish. Only hit about 16" tall. Very sweet smelling and sticky, nice fat dense buds for the plant. Estimating maybe a half oz. Great plant over all. Thinking about attempting to reveg this one because I'd love to see this in a 10g pot with a big ole trunk on it.

BB's AK48xCheesequake


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2015)

Im taking my CQ48 (as the kids call it) down as well. Hopefully you got one like I did. It's real nice smoke.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Im taking my CQ48 (as the kids call it) down as well. Hopefully you got one like I did. It's real nice smoke.


Sure smells and looks like it will be. What's yours smell like? This thing is like sweet candy smellin'.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 17, 2015)

OMG, what is that cheesy creation?? 

Good day gents. Just kicking around today working at home proudly wearing my favorite T.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 17, 2015)

I hope I have a cq48 like that haha


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2015)

Couple shots of mine one of my cq48's. I have one that is sorta candy smelling, but not the one pictured.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

Jiggy! You getting it down now aren't ya! All your shits look gorgeous man. . Miss you dude. Stay well.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 17, 2015)

Duchie main! Great to see ya glad to hear things are going well. Waiting to see some duchie plant pron again 



Looking fab y'all


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2015)

duchieman said:


> OMG, what is that cheesy creation??
> 
> Good day gents. Just kicking around today working at home proudly wearing my favorite T.
> 
> ...


Nice.....very nice.

And here's a wee hotdog....these little Mofos clone like Stars Wars never seen. Hardly any loss of green and first to root.


I think I've done a 70s porn on my vertical cab this run...looks a bit bushy not sure how I'll get in to water lol.



Sweet jungle dreams
DST


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh. And I am finding my own compost this year is doing a great job. Well, it's from lasts years waste but you know what I mean. I still have about 80l left 9f it I reckon. And finding the molasses quite nice as well. Peace. DST


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 17, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Couple shots of mine one of my cq48's. I have one that is sorta candy smelling, but not the one pictured.
> 
> View attachment 3566418 View attachment 3566419


I barely saw any purple in my cq48, that pheno looks killer.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

I was going to add that my Cheese Surprise was very purple, but then I checked
the genetics and that was no surprise: Exodus cheese BX1 x Deep *Purple *Querkle

Then again Cheese Quake is a TGA creation and it also uses Querkle too, so it
ought to have same purpling phenos.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Oh. And I am finding my own compost this year is doing a great job. Well, it's from lasts years waste but you know what I mean. I still have about 80l left 9f it I reckon. And finding the molasses quite nice as well. Peace. DST


Wait...what?
Organic matter,doing a good job...stop it.

Well back to rainbow six for me,headphones rocking,joint tip smoldering. .


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

FYI. Those seeds of yours did not pop for me. So the next few I'm going for will get special treatment from me. . 

Lol. Totally off topic. This 9lb hammer is some strong shit.



genuity said:


> Wait...what?
> Organic matter,doing a good job...stop it.
> 
> Well back to rainbow six for me,headphones rocking,joint tip smoldering. .


----------



## Figgy (Dec 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI. Those seeds of yours did not pop for me. So the next few I'm going for will get special treatment from me. .
> 
> Lol. Totally off topic. This 9lb hammer is some strong shit.


Strong shit is good shit in my book


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Strong shit is good shit in my book


Not to mention the taste. Tga does make some great tasting weed. I've no bad things to say because only good experience. Granted... Hyroot did all the pheno hunting for the cuts i have of it. Im still tryjng.to decide between the two Lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Wait...what?
> Organic matter,doing a good job...stop it.
> 
> Well back to rainbow six for me,headphones rocking,joint tip smoldering. .


Say what?

I have bo3.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Not to mention the taste. Tga does make some great tasting weed. I've no bad things to say because only good experience. Granted... Hyroot did all the pheno hunting for the cuts i have of it. Im still tryjng.to decide between the two Lol.


I still have some more BB gear to try out (sour kush x deep blue), and then I have to go shopping again. TGA is one I've been looking at along with a bunch others. There really are too many to choose from which is a good thing and a bad thing.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 17, 2015)

Figgy said:


> I still have some more BB gear to try out (sour kush x deep blue), and then I have to go shopping again. TGA is one I've been looking at along with a bunch others. There really are too many to choose from which is a good thing and a bad thing.


I have some SK x DB started now as well as BP, SC, HD x SC and JD looking forward to
flowering these plants.
Lambsbread clones have re-veged so we're going to reverse 1 of them.
Going to run some of Dr.D81's gear after this.


----------



## blueberrykush1012 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey what do you think of my 3 day old babys


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

I think they are cute.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2015)

Busy weekend cleaning 8x4 and taking the pips to pot up, very hard to do when the jars are full


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 18, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI. Those seeds of yours did not pop for me. So the next few I'm going for will get special treatment from me. .
> 
> Lol. Totally off topic. This 9lb hammer is some strong shit.


glad to hear that, just transitioned my 9lb under the 600 and transplanted her , can't wait to see the terps and finished flowers i get
i've only had finished 9lb hammer flowers once, and they blew me away they were so potent and tasty 

i'll be a weed nerd for life man, every TGA strain i've ran or smoked has been one for the books hard to compare a lot of local genetics

most here in so cal dispensaries is rushed, not dried thoroughly, uncured, etc nothing special at all

love when all my buddies keep bugging me for more flowers to be done because they can't stand the harshness of the dispensary stuff...

but back on topic, love the pics everyone! making me want some new strains in the stable haha

and have a great morning/day everyone!!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 18, 2015)

Blue Friday for me and the bong....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2015)

Need to plant my self. Running mango tango, dog, deep psychosis, Sour cherry x deep blue, karma kush x sfv, sfv x white fire, dog x dippsy, fire balls. Plus clones of my plants. 

Also back Down to two six hundred watt lights now.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 18, 2015)

"The cannabis movement isn't waiting for Trudeau, we're already busy opening dispensaries and legalizing cannabis city by city across the country. We've been "Overgrowing the Government" more and more every day for the past 20 years, and we're not going to stop now. If Trudeau doesn't get government-approved cannabis for sale in liquor stores right away it won't matter, because there will be well over 2000 dispensaries selling cannabis across the country by the end of 2016 anyways. Judges are refusing to convict growers or dispensaries, prohibiton is coming crumbling down, and we aren't waiting for legislation to prove what we already know, that cannabis is good and prohibition is wrong."

Dana Larsen, Cannabis Culture.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 18, 2015)

Here is the Jakes Dream pheno I'm trying to keep. Not the heaviest yielder out of the 4 I have going, but defiantly one of the most frosty strains I've had. Hopefully I can reveg it and get some clones.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks lush adt. Good luck with the reveg. Whats she smell like?


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

@Dr.D81 the bubble is amazing dabbed! Thank-you. Very light residue is all that's left and the taste is phenomenal! I do not own bubble skills like you and hyroot yet. . Hope you and family are well for the holidays. You too @papapayne


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 18, 2015)

mr west said:


> Looks lush adt. Good luck with the reveg. Whats she smell like?


It is sweet/earthy/little sour, pleasant on the nose. But when you mess with it, even a little, a very overwhelming strong stanky smell comes off it. Burns the nostrils a little bit. Pretty nice combo.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 18, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Here is the Jakes Dream pheno I'm trying to keep. Not the heaviest yielder out of the 4 I have going, but defiantly one of the most frosty strains I've had. Hopefully I can reveg it and get some clones.


I hope the JD I have started looks like that!


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 18, 2015)

hey 600! Black domina at day 46. only 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Figgy (Dec 18, 2015)

Hash pile


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 19, 2015)

Heres my plants 4 pineapple express vegging since nov 5th


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 19, 2015)

Wooioooowhooo! Lol flipping the ladies this Sunday Monday starts week one of flower... 

Just look at that even canopy  

Keep it green guys


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 19, 2015)

jzs147 said:


> View attachment 3567695 Heres my plants 4 pineapple express vegging since nov 5th


See this is what I normally like to do veg for a decent amount of time and a scrog, maybe my next batch 

Looking good man when your gonna flip?


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 19, 2015)

hopefully soon mate I just wanna make sure the tents full mate. Then let em grow up a little then flip. done 2 scrogs in the past. Didt quite let them go long enough in veg I dnt think.

let those corners fill up then BAM! lol


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lambsbread clones re-veg with those crazy leaves lol. BB babies 1.5 weeks old BP showing
their hybrid vigor! (bottom).


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Lambsbread clones re-veg with those crazy leaves lol. BB babies 1.5 weeks old BP showing
> their hybrid vigor! (bottom).View attachment 3568276 View attachment 3568277 View attachment 3568282 View attachment 3568283



Grow lil lambsbread grow! Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Lambsbread clones re-veg with those crazy leaves lol. BB babies 1.5 weeks old BP showing
> their hybrid vigor! (bottom).View attachment 3568276 View attachment 3568277 View attachment 3568282 View attachment 3568283


they look good. How many led's are you using?


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> they look good. How many led's are you using?
> 
> 
> cof


Just 3 right now but they will cover 16 / 5 gal pots.
I love those led's after Xmas I'm going to order 6 more.
How's your veg room?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Just 3 right now but they will cover 16 / 5 gal pots.
> I love those led's after Xmas I'm going to order 6 more.
> How's your veg room?


the plants are looking alright. I'm still getting the cycles sorted out....too many little ones and not enough ready for bloom. There are 12 of the led's and I have another one to add. One table has three at 34" and three from the ceiling. The other table has two shelves about 18" apart with 2 lights each and two from the ceiling, which is where I need to add the other light....I forgot to pick up a dual plug. I'm running out of sockets, it's only 520 watts, but 13 plugs.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2015)

Well finally got the pips into summit bigger for a week, Will grab sum soil this week so it's all sorted

Maybe a little set back with tubes as my 6 exo cuts sum seem to have sum black shit on and 3 have started to root.....

Do I start plemons now or risk the exo which could risk me in wasting time if out happens

Il get few pics soon after Sunday roast


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 20, 2015)

Do you have space for the plemons even if the exo take off?
if you do go for it.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes will put them in 8x4 with the pips or use as little mothers


----------



## Figgy (Dec 20, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Lambsbread clones re-veg with those crazy leaves lol. BB babies 1.5 weeks old BP showing
> their hybrid vigor! (bottom).View attachment 3568276 View attachment 3568277 View attachment 3568282 View attachment 3568283


Those leaves are very familiar . I have 3 more seeds to pop on the Lambsbread and I'll be keeping one as a mom I think. Both of mine ended up with very similar crazy frost! Looking good!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 20, 2015)

It's that time light swap and 24hrs of darkness... Well they'll get wittle over 24hrs

Keep it green fellas


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2015)

Black shite on cut stems


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2015)

Black of most forms is not a good thing on plant matter....unless you are making compost maybe.

That's what was happening in my aero cloner. No matter how many times I cleaned the dam thing.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 20, 2015)

Plemons it is then don't want any set backs after a few weeks in tubes I suppose.... 

Funny it's the first time I seen in my cloner and the bunch off same mother I done 10 days before were perfect


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 20, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Plemons it is then don't want any set backs after a few weeks in tubes I suppose....
> 
> Funny it's the first time I seen in my cloner and the bunch off same mother I done 10 days before were perfect


Have you washed everything with peroxide? that's what I use and I'm running 100% on my clones
maybe I'm just lucky but it's working.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 20, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Those leaves are very familiar . I have 3 more seeds to pop on the Lambsbread and I'll be keeping one as a mom I think. Both of mine ended up with very similar crazy frost! Looking good!


I have 3 to go also but after the trouble I had with the first 3 I'm going to refer to Dr.D81 for method for
the others since he has amazing success with tough characters.


----------



## chained (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey 600, 

Quick size check! 

The metal rule is 31cm (12.2inch) tall.

Not long now!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 20, 2015)

add a a tenth of a gram of pool shock per gallon to the aero cloner. Will resolve that mold in no time flat


----------



## papapayne (Dec 20, 2015)

Super purple


another SP


and another super purple



Think this is prime moonshine


Gorilla spirit


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2015)

It's about that time. 

Jake Blues x Jack the Ripper
 

Cheese Quake x AK48


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It's about that time.
> 
> Jake Blues x Jack the Ripper
> View attachment 3569165
> ...


Beautiful jig.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice jig man


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks boys. I'm pretty stoked myself. Looking forward to tasting the fruits of our labor. Wish I could share it all with you guys.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2015)

Yep yep looks fantastic J man!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2015)

Here's some morning porn from the flower room temp in the 50's hoping for
some good color. First 2 are C99 then Lambsbread, White Indica (fule pheno)
WI (hash pheno) WI (berry pheno).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2015)

The power of organics!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2015)

Seizure the day after this mornings post and proper fucked I felt lying doing fuck all since 8am, on the mend tho finally on the bong again


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2015)

wtf bud? you have a history of such things? that don't sound like fun at all. hope your bong sets you right.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Bud. 

Great work Jig!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2015)

Have any high CBD flowers?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Have any high CBD flowers?


isn't hemp high in cbd?


cof


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 21, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Black shite on cut stemsView attachment 3568810
> 
> View attachment 3568811


Long time ago when I used annex closer that happened, i thought it was some type of build up from the nutes and left it but the clones suffers shortly after I'd change the water and rinse the stems and dip Em some cloning gel


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 21, 2015)

Day one of flower, say ..... 59 more to go!!!! 

After I cleaned the room was being a grease money and wreching a bit on my DRZ.. Looking forward to the summer 

As always keep it green


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes I had epilepsy for few years now, the medication has stopped them a lot but the days I do have one is horrible...
Aches an pain In all muscles and feel tired hopefully today is a good day


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> isn't hemp high in cbd?
> 
> 
> cof


Yes but your better off extracting the oil from the seeds which can be bought at any
health food store. I've been eating hemp seed bread for years and my blood work
baffles the Dr.'s, I live on bacon, cheese and steak, my triglycerides are in the cellar as well
as cholesterol at 158 and bp 65/110 I smoke 1.5 packs a day and don't get out of the
house to much to top it off I weigh a light 280!
HEMP SEEDS are the only supplement I use.

@budolskie try Reggae Seeds Juanita La Lagrimosa good for body and mind.
If I have any left they're yours but I think I'm out I grew it for a patient with seizure probs.
it works well.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Yes I had epilepsy for few years now, the medication has stopped them a lot but the days I do have one is horrible...
> Aches an pain In all muscles and feel tired hopefully today is a good day


bud there is a cut in the N.W. called Franks Gift, Doc has grown it, it's super, super high cbd.
Try getting hold of Dr.D81 he might be able to help.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd love a go of weed that cured my muscle pain after the fit haha...

I don't believe my girl when she says I had one till the pain comes and headaches hopefully I can breed summit to help In future when I get started


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

Hope you are feeling better Bud. Taking my eldest to the doctor today as he was burning up last night, 39.1 temperature......he was screaming his wee head off, shame. Yougest is getting a little bit better and his cold seems to be on the back foot, thank god. Still hacking like he's been on 40 a day though.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 22, 2015)

Poor lad a bad time to get ill. 
Gods speed and good vibes to the yin.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

Cheers bru. It's crazy, he's just got up (2 1/2 hours after he normally gets up.) He was fine in bed but instantly started to boil up as soon as he gets up. Now he's calmed down again he doesn't feel like he's boiling up anymore.....got my head spinning for sure! Now he's at the window pointing out dogs in the park, lol......


----------



## budolskie (Dec 22, 2015)

Hope he gets better fast m8, I had to go battle the rain on my bike before to check the 8x4 I couldn't get along yesterday but they seem to love the hid, my m8 grabbed me bags soil last neet aswell case need potted up over festive period


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

Tell me about battling the wind on the bike ffs...nightmare here today as well. And how hard is it to get a tyre replacement for a maxi cosi ffs. Had to order online and then cycled to the garage as the inner tube has the same pump needed as a car...of course the garage air machine was out of order and then kwik fit was closed and the the car rental place didn't have a pump...finally went to the bike shop 100 yards from my house and got it pumped there lmfao...typical.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Tell me about battling the wind on the bike ffs...nightmare here today as well. And how hard is it to get a tyre replacement for a maxi cosi ffs. Had to order online and then cycled to the garage as the inner tube has the same pump needed as a car...of course the garage air machine was out of order and then kwik fit was closed and the the car rental place didn't have a pump...finally went to the bike shop 100 yards from my house and got it pumped there lmfao...typical.


Lmao, man praise the bike life, I have had similar trials and tribulations


----------



## duchieman (Dec 22, 2015)

Good day everyone. Sorry to hear you're dealing with sick kiddies D. Breaks your heart not being able to do anything for them. Hope your feeling better today Bud.

I'd like to show you guys what I've been up to the last 23.5 weeks. My $1000/day pill/treatment for Hep C. (Just the one pill, 7977. Sovaldi is it's name. The rest are extra.} I've had the virus since the mid 80's and found my love of growing pot and the 600 club when I underwent a treatment a few years ago. That treatment failed and this is my second kick at the can. I complete the 24 week treatment on Christmas Day. Apparently this treatment should do the trick. It'll be another month until I know for sure.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

Cheers Duchieman. Same to you brother, hope you are on the mend. Hope the treatment works out for you. You could smoke a shit load of ganj for a bag of sand a day......


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 22, 2015)

duchieman said:


> Good day everyone. Sorry to hear you're dealing with sick kiddies D. Breaks your heart not being able to do anything for them. Hope your feeling better today Bud.
> 
> I'd like to show you guys what I've been up to the last 23.5 weeks. My $1000/day pill/treatment for Hep C. (Just the one pill, 7977. Sovaldi is it's name. The rest are extra.} I've had the virus since the mid 80's and found my love of growing pot and the 600 club when I underwent a treatment a few years ago. That treatment failed and this is my second kick at the can. I complete the 24 week treatment on Christmas Day. Apparently this treatment should do the trick. It'll be another month until I know for sure.


Hope all works out bro, good vibes coming at you.


----------



## moondance (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## moondance (Dec 22, 2015)

Skunk Wrecked Widows final few weeks.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

Was bored so figured id post a couple pics.... one is super lemon haze, other is 501st og...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like this is still the thread to be in... most people know whats up in here... growing the best shit on riu in this thread


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

Fuck it... ill throw a couple more of my 501st og up there... just took a ton of cuts of that fucker... it yields pretty decent for an og too.... itll probably finish up in a week... think its roughly a 9 week strain... i dont even keep track of weeks anymore... its done when its done. I just have a general idea of how long its been i guess


----------



## budolskie (Dec 22, 2015)

Club 6 is where it happens and makes u feel right at home learning from the best...

Without this fuck Nas what my tent would be like haha


Probs be getting 9 1/2 dry off 18 like a m8 who thinks it's nowt to miss full week of watering and that....

Down to laziness i suppose but u only get what u put in, as ive heard in here loads times and a while back learnt by it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Club 6 is where it happens and makes u feel right at home learning from the best...
> 
> Without this fuck Nas what my tent would be like haha
> 
> ...


Yeah, i learned a long time ago u get back out of this what u put in... i mean im fairly lazy with some aspects of it, but everything i have ive found myself and put in the work to get it. I dont have clones where i live...


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

How is everyone this fine day! I am smoking out some Deadhead OG, high as fuck. Hope everyone is nice and baked. And if not, this bowls for you!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, i learned a long time ago u get back out of this what u put in... i mean im fairly lazy with some aspects of it, but everything i have ive found myself and put in the work to get it. I dont have clones where i live...


Yea...although some cycles seem to just fall together. plants stay happy with minimum work, praying everyday, no issues except what to smoke while you watch them grow. Haven't really had one like that in a while sadly, everyone lately has been hard work and vigilance.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea...although some cycles seem to just fall together. plants stay happy with minimum work, praying everyday, no issues except what to smoke while you watch them grow. Haven't really had one like that in a while sadly, everyone lately has been hard work and vigilance.


Papa you heard from Doc?


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Papa you heard from Doc?


Yea, he lives with me so I see him daily  They have been looking at houses, and trying to find their own place. Hes made some pretty nice glass pieces to, I suspect he will pop on at some time


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2015)

Morning folks.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea, he lives with me so I see him daily  They have been looking at houses, and trying to find their own place. Hes made some pretty nice glass pieces to, I suspect he will pop on at some time


Please give him my best and happy holidays to everyone at Payne Farms.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Morning folks.


Morning D how's the yin?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Morning folks.


Buenos dias mate. Happy Festivus to the rest of us.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Buenos dias mate. Happy Festivus to the rest of us.
> 
> View attachment 3570500


Back at you jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm very thankful for this family we have here. I've had the chance to meet a lot of you guys and I'm excited to meet more of you. I don't play the lottery, but if I do come into a ton of money, like Heads Up always used to say, I'd fly all you guys out to my place and we'd have a grand time.

Here's to the biggest year yet in '16. It's nice that you guys will all be along for the ride... and I'll be along too. 

Thanks again to DST for starting this thread that has become so much more. Shit, we missed the anniversary yesterday. 6 years of the 600. FFS!!! Bunch of fucking stoners. DoobieBrother never would have let this happen. 

Missing the rest of our missing brothers and sisters.

Ok... enough sappyness. Time for a bowl... and also time for spanish class. Hasta luego


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2015)

Well said Jig. 

Hahaha no way doobie would have let that happen! 

Long live 600


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 23, 2015)

good morning 600! 

damn that's awesome this thread has been active and alive that long i had no idea i figured years but 6 fuck yeah man 
so today is week 6 for my girls, really getting stinky and swelling, trichomes are getting there 

out of everything i have to say the black lime reserve is the best resin production, the big e has a classic og stink i like a lot, the blueberry cookies is a real nice yield and smells very tasty, 

and in the corner my 9lb hammer is starting to stretch, hope to get a nice yield from her she's in a 15 gallon never ran that big of pots with super soil indoors I'm excited 

everything else is in 7 gallons but this next run i think it will all be 15's depending how i do with this beautiful 9lb hammer

second pic is my animal cookies i swapped out to finish on my patio, since then she is purpling, swelling much fatter, stinking better she was a bit finicky indoors but maybe she'll like to finish outside seems she is adapting well 

third is the big e( fire og x chem d) looking good as well, and then is the black lime reserve and last but not least blueberry cookies 

have a beautiful day everyone!


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2015)

Doing a lot better mate. Thanks for asking. Little dudes getting lads of boobie time lol.


oldman60 said:


> Morning D how's the yin?





jigfresh said:


> I'm very thankful for this family we have here. I've had the chance to meet a lot of you guys and I'm excited to meet more of you. I don't play the lottery, but if I do come into a ton of money, like Heads Up always used to say, I'd fly all you guys out to my place and we'd have a grand time.
> 
> Here's to the biggest year yet in '16. It's nice that you guys will all be along for the ride... and I'll be along too.
> 
> ...


Nicely said Jig. 6 rocks.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2015)

What's the usual smoke report for the Plemon? I smoked some that is very body high, really tripin me out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2015)

wow, sorry to hear about the illnesses. I hope everyone gets better soon. what ever happened to Doobie Brother?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, sorry to hear about the illnesses. I hope everyone gets better soon. what ever happened to Doobie Brother?


He's out doing his bike ride movies last I saw him.
Check out utube "Dooberino".
Long time since we heard from you lady, how's it going?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Doing a lot better mate. Thanks for asking. Little dudes getting lads of boobie time lol.
> 
> Nicely said Jig. 6 rocks.


I'm the only grower in my family so I'm very, very grateful and thankful to the 6 for each and
every one of you, you give me a whole other family that I was accepted into; not a happenstance
of birth but a acceptance of mutual respect this is an important thing in any mans life.
THANK YOU.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

Uh... i dont wanna ask anything weird but what happened to doobie? I know he was sick back when i was here more.... hope hes cool.... i still remember him showin pics of his house and moped : / oh shit... just heard he was doing bike movies good... sorry hard to keep up


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2015)

Nah, he's ok. I guess he's just hanging out at a video forum or something. He got a new camera and is rolling with a new crew... or something. Doc emailed with him a few months back. He's living in OR now, 'owns' a house and got a cool new motorcycle. He's stoked. At least as far as I know.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2015)

oh yeah that's the last thing I remember about doobz, he got a sick bad ass crotch rocket radioactive green motorcycle . I guess its treating him well. I cant believe he don't come on here anymore.its kinda sad and I miss him.. he was always on here with funny storys and interesting posts. I guess he has found another outlet for his creative juices. I remember the pic of his new house too and all his pretty plants. have a merry Christmas and happy new year everyone. hope its a good one for you.!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm very thankful for this family we have here. I've had the chance to meet a lot of you guys and I'm excited to meet more of you. I don't play the lottery, but if I do come into a ton of money, like Heads Up always used to say, I'd fly all you guys out to my place and we'd have a grand time.
> 
> Here's to the biggest year yet in '16. It's nice that you guys will all be along for the ride... and I'll be along too.
> 
> ...


^^What he said^^


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 24, 2015)

My nephews are coming out now via c-section,,,, I shouldn't have just watched those YouTube videos just now! Butchery I tell ya


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> My nephews are coming out now via c-section,,,, I shouldn't have just watched those YouTube videos just now! Butchery I tell ya


Congratulation on the expansion of the family whodat.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2015)

My kids and grand kids will be rolling in so it's time to burn before company.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 24, 2015)

Few bongs and a Chinese then bed see what Santa's got me, 

Al leave him a bong out aswell haha


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> My nephews are coming out now via c-section,,,, I shouldn't have just watched those YouTube videos just now! Butchery I tell ya



awesome on the expanding family!! Hope the births are safe, and everything goes according to plan!

Merry xmas indeed!


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2015)

Good luck to whodats family on the CS. 

Merry Xmas to all the 600 Family. 

Saying that. I am on night shift so I may be popping in like a stoned Santa.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Xmas 600!


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2015)

Have a good one papa. Regards to Dr.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2015)

New 6er in the making! Way to go Mrs. WHodats brother (does that make any sense lol).

Have fun on night shift D. Little Hannah has been having a blast on her first real christmas she can get excited for. Her big present is a drum !!! I may be absolutely insane soon from all the banging. I'm sure in a month I'll be ready to beat the idiot who bought it for her.... me. 

Merry Christmas 600.  6 years of good time and good buds. This bowl's for you.... even has a little scissor hash on the top.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2015)

nothing like a new set of Volcano Balloons for Chrispmas.
Super Fuck me up Lemon Haze.


and Some Crystal Burst


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry christmas brothers an sisters.

From your fellow Aussie grower.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2015)

damn that's a fuckin BEAST! 
very impressive! what is it?ur down under with Flowamaster.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Good luck to whodats family on the CS.
> 
> Merry Xmas to all the 600 Family.
> 
> Saying that. I am on night shift so I may be popping in like a stoned Santa.


Merry Christmas

The time will soon arrive when you're the stoned santa staying up all night trying to put the presents together.....particularly when the toy has bolt holes in the wrong places.......after an hour or two of frustration, I finally figured out the problem and drilled new holes. I think I finished about 4 am.........he wore it out and I got him another one this year. The retailer said they had many returns because of the error.
I'm re-arranging the living room to accomodate his Christmas toys-a skee ball table and a two hoop basketball set....which will be put together after he is asleep.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2015)

Good luck with all that cof !


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks, I'll need it.
Here's hoping that all of the pieces are there, holes are in the right place and the directions are in English....did I just ask for too much?


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## moondance (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas 600 Club, congrats Whodat.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2015)

Three hours on the skee ball table and I'm only half-way thru......and it's coming up on 1:00.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Xmas to everyone. Got a white Christmas here on the farm.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 25, 2015)

No white Xmas in my shit town hah, 

All the best lads hope it's a good one I for one will be stuck to the settee for few days, might even blast the tube for a few nails


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope you finished cof.

Great pic papa. That's wonderful! It's about 70 f (20 c) here today.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Yea....its been raining non stop since October...at-least the snow is a nice change.


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn that's a fuckin BEAST!
> very impressive! what is it?ur down under with Flowamaster.


Hey Amber, Thanks. It's just 4 pineapple express been vegging for near 2 months


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 25, 2015)

jzs147 said:


> Hey Amber, Thanks. It's just 4 pineapple express been vegging for near 2 months


What light are those babes under? Looks like you could swap them to bloom very soon and easily fill out your scrog

Never underestimate the stretch....

My last bitches stretched over 2 feet.. You train those "2 feet" under a scrog and you fill out your net


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2015)

Every single grow I wish I would have flipped sooner. :/


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 25, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> What light are those babes under? Looks like you could swap them to bloom very soon and easily fill out your scrog
> 
> Never underestimate the stretch....
> 
> My last bitches stretched over 2 feet.. You train those "2 feet" under a scrog and you fill out your net


I'm actually getting light bleach with my 1000w dimmed to 600w because of this.

And yes its light bleaching, my thermomiter reads between 69-71f... Pure white is no fun.

Swap them ladies to bloom my friend


That being said my Kush strain stretches like a mofo...Lesson learned


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy holidays club 600! 

up bright and early getting stoned taking care of the girls in the garden before all the stuff with family 

Mendo breath f2 mom is looking killer, my TGA testers are taking off well, and clone only teens are really taking to the recent training and transplants, 

the flowering girls only at week 6 and looking crazy can't wait till early/mid january to make more hash and trim these up just a couple more weeks to go! 

hope you all have a great day, and are able to be with family happily 

much love everyone !


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Elephant stomper putting on the feed bag Day 40, HO HO HO!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Every single grow I wish I would have flipped sooner. :/


I top and mainline then grow to 16-18 inches from soil. Then I flip. Keeps them at about 4 feet.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2015)

at 4:15 I conceded defeat and went to bed....skee ball is close to being finished and no work on the basketball set.....santa needed some helpers.


cof


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Merry Xmas to everyone. Got a white Christmas here on the farm.


I'm jealous... It's 75° and raining here in NC . Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all .


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy holidays 6


----------



## Figgy (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas 600! Hope everyone has a great day, and God bless.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2015)

one down, one to go


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Xmas 600. Thanks for the well wishes, babies came out no problems all is well


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 25, 2015)

Have a good one. 

Any transmission builders here? Any special tool's to to rebuild a 200 r4 gm trans?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy holidays


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Everyone.

Great photo Pap.

JD


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 25, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm jealous... It's 75° and raining here in NC . Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all .


its 15 here and freezing up in washington state so jelly


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Holidays. ..
 
Smoking on this PlushBerry x love Jill. .
 

Rotten mango funk,no more strong pine smells....delicious


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3571885
> Happy Holidays. ..
> View attachment 3571887
> Smoking on this PlushBerry x love Jill. .
> ...


oh no help the Grinch stole all my dank and put it in your garden!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Dec 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3571885
> Happy Holidays. ..
> View attachment 3571887
> Smoking on this PlushBerry x love Jill. .
> ...


Looks like a busy day ahead


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 25, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> What light are those babes under? Looks like you could swap them to bloom very soon and easily fill out your scrog
> 
> Never underestimate the stretch....
> 
> My last bitches stretched over 2 feet.. You train those "2 feet" under a scrog and you fill out your net



Hey GemuGrows,

there under a 600 MH at the moment. the reason I let them go so long is my last pineapple express few years back did not stretch at all once I turned it.

pic of last PE below she produced well. 1 plant 8 ozs, 400watt cmh. nice smoke to


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2015)

*MERRY CHRISTMAs*
 .we Turned our
 Cuvee boy into a
 Christmas Tree.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas 600


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Merry Christmas 600


Merry Christmas pal!


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2015)

I need a holiday 
Hope everyone had a great day. 
How did it all go cof? Did you manage to construct everything?

Congrats whodat. Nice Xmas present for your family. 

Trains.....Thomas, James and Percy rule haha..


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I top and mainline then grow to 16-18 inches from soil. Then I flip. Keeps them at about 4 feet.


I normally veg to about "so high" and they stretch about "yeh much"....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2015)

Holy shit. I thought trimming was annoying. :/

Who would have ever guessed how many seeds a little bud could hold. Just amazing.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2015)

DST said:


> I need a holiday
> Hope everyone had a great day.
> How did it all go cof? Did you manage to construct everything?
> 
> ...


It appears that your son enjoyed his Christmas.

I finally got them put together and operational. They came in flat packs with many pieces to assemble.Here is the roll and score...and it is over 9'






...and the basketball game






.
and I am worn out.
the roll and score was the first thing he played with the day after....and he's still there.


cof


----------



## rocko369 (Dec 26, 2015)

Happy holidays 600 club,great place to meet good people that are on the same page. Most of the time lol. More knowledge please! I don't post to much, but I read all! Thanks guys! Good vibes! Keeping it green!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit. I thought trimming was annoying. :/
> 
> Who would have ever guessed how many seeds a little bud could hold. Just amazing.


And i am about to do 8 full size plants


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2015)

But for real dude... I feel for you. My eyes don't seem to focus more than a foot away from my face anymore.

Good luck. WTF you gonna do with all them seeds?


----------



## papapayne (Dec 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit. I thought trimming was annoying. :/
> 
> Who would have ever guessed how many seeds a little bud could hold. Just amazing.



Thats the same thing I thought when I sorted thru seeds I made. Then the next time it was like WTF that male was next to them shaking and spewing pollen and only got 8 seeds. lol.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 26, 2015)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Fuck it... ill throw a couple more of my 501st og up there... just took a ton of cuts of that fucker... it yields pretty decent for an og too.... itll probably finish up in a week... think its roughly a 9 week strain... i dont even keep track of weeks anymore... its done when its done. I just have a general idea of how long its been i guess


I love that Avatar. did you draw it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> But for real dude... I feel for you. My eyes don't seem to focus more than a foot away from my face anymore.
> 
> Good luck. WTF you gonna do with all them seeds?


I got offered a job making gg4, cherry pie, sfv og , and franks gift s1s. 250 of each a month and i plan on staying stocked.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> But for real dude... I feel for you. My eyes don't seem to focus more than a foot away from my face anymore.
> 
> Good luck. WTF you gonna do with all them seeds?


Also get a big tray with tall sides and break up the weed on the high side of it most seeds will fall to the low side. Adjust the angle as need to keep the weed From falling. Jiggle more down and flick the rest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> It appears that your son enjoyed his Christmas.
> 
> I finally got them put together and operational. They came in flat packs with many pieces to assemble.Here is the roll and score...and it is over 9'
> 
> ...


Hell yea man


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Elephant 40 day, buds are starting to fatten up nicely


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 26, 2015)

Waddup 600 
Hope yall enjoying the holidays. Been a great time with the family but now im full 
Almost harvest time. Cant wait to get on. Took a sample seed from the dog bx2 that was crossed with SourAmnesia almost done now. Funny how the calyxes have been split open right from the gekko. Searching the net seems like its not normal and they only split when seeds are ripe.
Ive been going through my seed stash to find some yielders with a quick turn around.
Plan is to start up 5 seeds of each and put em in groups under 4 600w. Then take clones from each and in the end find the "best" one. Then go from there. But my plans always change 
Will be switching to drip style coco growing.
The strains:
Dinafem Critical + 2.0 (Big bud x Skunk>CriticalxCritical resistant) 50 day finish.
VIP Chingis Khan (AK47 x Amnesia Haze) 60 day finish.
VIP Tank (White Widow x Sativa?) 60 day finish.
Unknown Breeder(Spannabis cup) Kraken 47 (Critical Mass x AK47) 55 day finish.
Would 7L pots be suitable for coco growing when flowering from seeds?
Any coco tips you have are appreciated. Seems hard to find info on that aint 5 years old.
Oh and i just went to Christiania and got a nice christmas smoke. sticky lovely and hits hard 
Good vibes to all


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2015)

Yay, great you stopped by hydro.  Glad you got to get down to christiania. I was just telling someone about it the other day.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 26, 2015)

I love it there. When im not getting cheated  looking forward to doing a drop winter is the best time to deal cannabis 
 
 
Great you were here Jig  your comment made me smile


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Waddup 600
> Hope yall enjoying the holidays. Been a great time with the family but now im full
> Almost harvest time. Cant wait to get on. Took a sample seed from the dog bx2 that was crossed with SourAmnesia almost done now. Funny how the calyxes have been split open right from the gekko. Searching the net seems like its not normal and they only split when seeds are ripe.
> Ive been going through my seed stash to find some yielders with a quick turn around.
> ...


Hey Hydro get hold of @ghb, he's the coir master I can be a small help but he's on top of
his game with coir that's who I went to.
Hope your knee is getting stronger, hows school going?


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 26, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> I love it there. When im not getting cheated  looking forward to doing a drop winter is the best time to deal cannabis
> Great you were here Jig  your comment made me smile


Hey mate wat strain is that looks nice. 


Took 30 clones last night. See how they go first time using an aero cloner its bloody noisy.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 26, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Hey Hydro get hold of @ghb, he's the coir master I can be a small help but he's on top of
> his game with coir that's who I went to.
> Hope your knee is getting stronger, hows school going?


Thanks Oldman. Ill see if he got time 
The knee is as is. It works but i cant do as i want. Sometimes i just do what i want like going ice skating. But i pay in pain and rest for days.. School is great but my motivation is dropping unable to find apprentice plan. Im forced to School practise with unable to live sallery.. That why im gonna step up my canna game to pay for my school.. 2 years and 9months left. They cut down my school time cause of experience and grades.. Crazy New school reform. But good for me 
Hope all is well Oldman. Glad you became a permanent resident at the club. Ive been missing my dog so much lately ive been thinking of getting a new friend. Ive never been a fan of rotties but a Breeder down the road have dogo canario / rottweiler pups and they are so cute looking. Gonna be some big monsters and really i want a dog just like tonzer small and powerful filled with love. So i think ill wait until i find a fitting english staffy..
Im babbling this smoke is awesome


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 26, 2015)

Those are SourAmnesia.. Got some good ones from 10 seeds. Smell is awesome.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2015)

Hydro

Good looking buds. Good to see you back.

Those pups sound like they would make an excellent companion with serious guard abilities.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2015)

Could you share a song you've been listening to lately?

Oh, and I've been getting better at spanish. It makes me appreciate people who can speak more than one language more then ever.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks cof. Yeah you are right, serious guardian. Reading about the dogo canario it is a dog for owners that know what they are doing. And actually some funny stories about the dogo keeping owners in check afraid to move. Lol no respect..

Jig just of the bat. I like Lukas Graham christiania kid going big.. Think he is in the states now making it worldwide . He is real and unbelievably talented..
Clara - Here /i think her name is Clara
Phlake - All songs


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2015)

All dogs show respect to the alpha dog. Just make sure it's you.


cof


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry fellas posted twice by mistake. Haha. Hope you blokes all had a good christmas.

I drank heaps ate heaps an smoked way to many blunts


----------



## dafez (Dec 26, 2015)

nice


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 26, 2015)

@HydroGp, hold out for the dog your heart says is the one, you'll know.
Your plants look great and hit ghb on "ghb this is how I grow" thread or pm him.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 27, 2015)

501st og... probably the best looking one ive seen, but ive been doing it round the clock almost 7 years now....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi these are weed plants


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok Day 45 , I have to say, I read a bit about Blumat (digital tension meter), from Bob Bitchin post, bought a few,Love them. Buds really packin it on!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Day 45 , really packin it on now, pickedup some Blumat Digital Tension meters (read a Bob Bitchin post) love them, really help with when to water


----------



## CwHall (Dec 27, 2015)

Going to try and fill this screen up with nothing but bud sites . 6 Tahoe og hopefully I don't run outta room 
 

The 3 smaller ones are skunk #1 but will be transferred to another tent .


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 27, 2015)

Got a whole spiral ham from Xmas, it's truly interesting how much one can eat in a sitting... But when laying in bed it's shameful how much ham I can eat



Happy memories to the six on your holladayz


----------



## Javadog (Dec 28, 2015)

This is a test of the Emergency Stoner Network.

*Stop *What you are Doing

*Drop *Everything

*Roll *A Joint

(Ha! Knew it....let the site show you new posts and I suddenly see The Spiral Ham Post where 
I could not see it at all before....somethings wrong with the site)


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Day 45, single 600, 16 square feet. Bob Bitchin posted about Blumat digital tension meters, and they are quite helpful! lets me know how wet the root ball is versus the finger test .


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2015)

Testing


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm afraid to post anything cuz it seems to only show up in my alternate reality for awhile then I lose it there too!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 29, 2015)

It seems to be ok now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Could you share a song you've been listening to lately?
> 
> Oh, and I've been getting better at spanish. It makes me appreciate people who can speak more than one language more then ever.


they say that you don't truly speak another language until you dream you are conversing in it. Whoever 'they' are is still a mystery.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> All dogs show respect to the alpha dog. Just make sure it's you.
> 
> 
> cof


I've been trying to make my cat know I'm the alpha for a couple months now. no joy...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah, I dream and speak in spanish now every once in a while.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been trying to make my cat know I'm the alpha for a couple months now. no joy...


Good luck with that shit. Cats are their own gods.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been trying to make my cat know I'm the alpha for a couple months now. no joy...


I have one cat in the house and it happens to be in my veg room-he was there first. I've had a problem with him chewing on the leaves and last night he knocked over 4 plants that were over 3' tall....he's still in hiding, cause he knows I'm pissed.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Dec 29, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have one cat in the house and it happens to be in my veg room-he was there first. I've had a problem with him chewing on the leaves and last night he knocked over 4 plants that were over 3' tall....he's still in hiding, cause he knows I'm pissed.
> 
> 
> cof


2 cats, 2 dogs, a 2.5 yr old, and a wife here. The grow room stays closed and locked at all times!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 29, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have one cat in the house and it happens to be in my veg room-he was there first. I've had a problem with him chewing on the leaves and last night he knocked over 4 plants that were over 3' tall....he's still in hiding, cause he knows I'm pissed.
> 
> 
> cof


awe i feel your pain on that one, i've had cats in my house since before i started growing

and them being curious they sneak into my veg closet at times and chew up lower leaves, knocking over some little cuts in solo cups, they are slick!

I've tried to take extra precautions the last few runs and they haven't got in there so hope it stays that way,
good luck to you man hope everything that got knocked down isn't too damaged !


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2015)

I think those plants will survive, it's the three just up and died. I believe he pissed in them.
I needed a larger veg area and the room he is in was the only available space. I have it walled off with black plastic, but he still slips in. I will frame and sheet rock after the new year.


cof


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 29, 2015)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Day 45, single 600, 16 square feet. Bob Bitchin posted about Blumat digital tension meters, and they are quite helpful! lets me know how wet the root ball is versus the finger test .


Those colas look tasty


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And i am about to do 8 full size plants


Nuth'n wrong with big girls!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 29, 2015)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Day 45 , really packin it on now, pickedup some Blumat Digital Tension meters (read a Bob Bitchin post) love them, really help with when to water


Looks very nice in there! One six in a mega wing? How many ladies are we looking at here 16 is large what height are you at for the 6? Sorry for all the questions I have a bunch of ladies under a 6 and t5s plus any other light I can get in there haha last run at the current place... Vegged far to long and have become apparently amazing at cloning... I've lost one of the last forty attempts.. So now I have 39 plants I wasn't expecting.. Can't cull I just can't do it!!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey Club 600. I tried to post up my first grow journal and most likely because of the crash, it's a disaster. Some of the picks aren't mine.... Whatever.... I tried to post a new thread and I don't think that happened either. I should probably stick to growing weed.  Anyway I just transplanted what I call *The Full Beaver Moon Grow*. Everything is kicking ass. They are in with the big girls now. The monster seedling is the DP BB.  and the room is all dialed in. (for now). I went with a 50/ 50 mix of FFHF and a high quality potting soil plus FF American [email protected] 1 Tbls per gallon in 1/2 gallon pots. I have to admit though, I couldn't afford a new 600 M\H for my ballast. I had to run with my 1000 ( only in veg).I will be budding under my new Apollo 600 HPS. For penance I'm going to smoke hash out of a bong and probably barf and pay the extra power bill. I don't want to but I'm probably going to switch to 600 HPS for veg.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 29, 2015)

jzs147 said:


> Hey mate wat strain is that looks nice.
> 
> 
> Took 30 clones last night. See how they go first time using an aero cloner its bloody noisy.View attachment 3572443


That cloner is a beauty!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I think those plants will survive, it's the three just up and died. I believe he pissed in them.
> I needed a larger veg area and the room he is in was the only available space. I have it walled off with black plastic, but he still slips in. I will frame and sheet rock after the new year.
> 
> 
> cof


pissed on them too, nightmare man. I was explaining the pro's n cons of a dog over a cat to my lass today. you can train a dog to do all sorts, certain types sniff out cancer, bombs all sorts. what does the cat do. Shit in a box ( mostly ).


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2015)

What! Cats can't actually dj or duel with light sabres then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2015)

Contrary to popular belief that dj deadmouse is actually a 3 year old tabby from Walthamstow.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 29, 2015)

POV pic of the veg tent light set up.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 29, 2015)

Belated Merry Christmas everyone 

Start of week 8,
Blueberry x Cheese front, Green Crack middle, Dog at the Back


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2015)

Remember that Cats taste like Chicken....ask any Dog...


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Those colas look tasty


Yeah FIRST OFF, sorry for duplicate posts! I ran this Elephant strain several times and it always impresses me , and yes they are tasty


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 29, 2015)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Yeah FIRST OFF, sorry for duplicate posts! I ran this Elephant strain several times and it always impresses me , and yes they are tasty


Who the f cares. I made some hash last week and I don't even know where posted. I'll take two picks of those beauties any day.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Looks very nice in there! One six in a mega wing? How many ladies are we looking at here 16 is large what height are you at for the 6? Sorry for all the questions I have a bunch of ladies under a 6 and t5s plus any other light I can get in there haha last run at the current place... Vegged far to long and have become apparently amazing at cloning... I've lost one of the last forty attempts.. So now I have 39 plants I wasn't expecting.. Can't cull I just can't do it!!


This is a very small room with (6) plants. The room measues 48"x 48" by 6 feet tall, one sealed hood (600 watt) with carbon scrubber and a 4' vortex pulling out the heat (through the light)


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2015)

The site was kinda going haywire for a while there. Multiple looks at nice buds is fine.


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 29, 2015)

After some advice here. Do you fellas think i should flower these. The back part of screen full front part needs a bit. Any thoughts? In my experience with this strain stretch is minimal. Any adice would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2015)

I do not see anything about to poke through....unless this needs more height
because it does not stretch, then I'd probably start it.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd flip now.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

if they are vegged under a 600, but destined for outdoors, does that count to be in the club  Everything else I have running now is 1k HPS lol


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey guys...

What strains haunt y'all? Like, for me, its FUBAR. IDK if anyone else got to grow some, was bred by Hemlock. Hands down, in all my years of smoking, the most potent face-melt I have every experienced. Would literally kill for it back in the garden lol. 

What about you guys? Late night, papa is high as fuck, lets hear!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2015)

Banana OG. My favorite smoke I've had, great unique smell, super frost, fast finish, charm to grow. Lost.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Banana OG. My favorite smoke I've had, great unique smell, super frost, fast finish, charm to grow. Lost.


dang. was it banana-ey?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2015)

Totally... smelled like banana peels someone left out for half a day. Like nothing I've smelled before or since. And in the end it was a bit of selfishness that led to it being lost.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

damn...thats a fucking frosty bitch. That definitely is haunting! I feel ya about selfishness...I to sometimes have lost cuts due to not wanting to give the really special ones out.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 30, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Totally... smelled like banana peels someone left out for half a day. Like nothing I've smelled before or since. And in the end it was a bit of selfishness that led to it being lost.
> 
> View attachment 3574619 View attachment 3574620 View attachment 3574621


Damn man I hope you stocked up, looks like you may be snowed in for a while o:


----------



## budolskie (Dec 30, 2015)

Well got my purple lemons in cloner for the tubes...
 


Will be starting to pot my pips into summit bigger tomoz


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm here to join the 600 club I have 9 pound hammer and ripped bubba yesterday was day 1 flower


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 30, 2015)

jzs147 said:


> After some advice here. Do you fellas think i should flower these. The back part of screen full front part needs a bit. Any thoughts? In my experience with this strain stretch is minimal. Any adice would be appreciated thank you.View attachment 3574484


I agree with the crew, cut that electric bill and get ta'_* budden! *_


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 30, 2015)

josh4321 said:


> View attachment 3574737 I'm here to join the 600 club I have 9 pound hammer and ripped bubba yesterday was day 1 flower


Welcome to the 600 Club. This is the tightest thread on RUI. Lots of knowledge, not lots of drama.Very Nice pic, keep em' coming.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2015)

In a bid to try and flower out some large clones I have turned the veg cab into a flower cab. I just move the clones and new moms and pops still in veg out each night for some extra veg time light under some fluros. This is Deep blue (L) and hotdog right and you can just about see a dog there as well.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 30, 2015)

josh4321 said:


> View attachment 3574737 I'm here to join the 600 club I have 9 pound hammer and ripped bubba yesterday was day 1 flower



https://www.rollitup.org/t/tga-9-hammer-ripped-bubba.893987/#post-12187096 link to my grow


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 30, 2015)

DST said:


> In a bid to try and flower out some large clones I have turned the veg cab into a flower cab. I just move the clones and new moms and pops still in veg out each night for some extra veg time light under some fluros. This is Deep blue (L) and hotdog right and you can just about see a dog there as well.
> View attachment 3574770


I've read some high praise about that Dog.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 30, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Welcome to the 600 Club. This is the tightest thread on RUI. Lots of knowledge, not lots of drama.Very Nice pic, keep em' coming.


Thanks man in been on riu. For a long time was gone for a bit but now I'm back


----------



## budolskie (Dec 30, 2015)

Dog is the best I've smoked
And 2nd to that is blue pit!!

So far anyway haha


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2015)

The dog has been a Faithfull companion to me for a good few years now. Some have said some not so nice things but on the whole most who have dabbled with it have been happy. It made it into one of High Times top 20 world's strongest weeds and recently was also tested the strongest in an Amsterdam coffeeshop cup here in the Netherlands. Good doggy


----------



## budolskie (Dec 30, 2015)

Gets u stuck to the settee like, 
So does this I made yesterday


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Josh.  Sorry I didn't write back before. Glad you got your journal started up. SEe you over there.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I've read some high praise about that Dog.


fuck ya, its fire. One of my permanents. She smokes like the best kush, but doesn't have any of the usual crap associated with growin kush - my dog has thick ass robust stems, resists breaking, supports itself, YIELDS. Fire smoke to


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 30, 2015)

I will be placing an order for Dog (f) soon. Gotta get some to @nuggs for the 2016 season.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

DST said:


> The dog has been a Faithfull companion to me for a good few years now. Some have said some not so nice things but on the whole most who have dabbled with it have been happy. It made it into one of High Times top 20 world's strongest weeds and recently was also tested the strongest in an Amsterdam coffeeshop cup here in the Netherlands. Good doggy


Ya, I feel blessed to have ended up with the 2010 dog cut  I am definitely sure to make sure I dont lose the cut


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

DST said:


> The dog has been a Faithfull companion to me for a good few years now. Some have said some not so nice things but on the whole most who have dabbled with it have been happy. It made it into one of High Times top 20 world's strongest weeds and recently was also tested the strongest in an Amsterdam coffeeshop cup here in the Netherlands. Good doggy


She sure has a smell to her dont she  a few patients turn their noses up, but I always make sure the dog makes it into the bong, and invariable the stoned ass expression gives em away.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

speaking of the dog kush -


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 30, 2015)

S


jigfresh said:


> Hey Josh.  Sorry I didn't write back before. Glad you got your journal started up. SEe you over there.


 see you there


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> speaking of the dog kush -


You did an outstanding job with her.....and I still have the original if you need any clones.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> You did an outstanding job with her.....and I still have the original if you need any clones.
> 
> 
> cof


Hopefully I don't ever lose her, but glad to know,just in case! I'm sure we could do some swaps though I'm sure I've got stuff you want and vice versa

Stay free stay high

Papa


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 30, 2015)

S


jigfresh said:


> Hey Josh.  Sorry I didn't write back before. Glad you got your journal started up. SEe you over there.


 see you there


----------



## nuggs (Dec 30, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I will be placing an order for Dog (f) soon. Gotta get some to @nuggs for the 2016 season.


I looked at BB to order some but , they are sold out last I checked.
@papapayne what are you yeilding on the clone version outdoor? 
Here's a pic of my dog outdoor 2015


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 30, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I looked at BB to order some but , they are sold out last I checked.
> @papapayne what are you yeilding on the clone version outdoor?
> Here's a pic of my dog outdoor 2015View attachment 3574894


Keep in mind that I needed a shop ladder to look over the top of that. Pics are deceiving here!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 30, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Gets u stuck to the settee like,
> So does this I made yesterdayView attachment 3574814


 I liked it but,They don't even have a f'n button for that!  I'm ordering some new hash bags for the new year. I'd like to get together in Small Batch Ice Water Hash.after I get my ducks in a row.


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok 600 club just chucked the hps globe in an wound back the timer to 12 hours let the fun begin.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I looked at BB to order some but , they are sold out last I checked.
> @papapayne what are you yeilding on the clone version outdoor?
> Here's a pic of my dog outdoor 2015View attachment 3574894


I got just shy of 4# outta the 65 gallon. Was 4# of quality nugs, and a 45 gallon rubber made tote of popcorn, trim, and sugar leaves. She has full milky october 10th I believe. I pulled her tops October 20 I believe, and by October 27th, whole plant was down. She was the tallest by far, but I know if I had her in a 100 gallon, she would have really done some weight.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

I lied, she was down october 21- tops the 16th. Here's a pic of her in her full glory!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 30, 2015)

Well 600 Club I'm heading out for 7 days. The grow room is all dialed in. (for now) The O'l Lady and I topped, watered,painted the nursery box, cloned, and all while decking the halls and all that other jolly B.S. It has been a blur. ( we have smoked a bunch of hash too) Bad news, When I was painting, I found mold in the cracks of my box.( ya I know how that sounds)... Anyway, I bleached and painted it, but when I get back.. it's gone. I'ts Panda Film for me from now on! Good news, also upon my return, I'll be firing the new 600 Apollos. This is my first 600 watt grow and I'm excited. It's 4:20!


----------



## nuggs (Dec 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I lied, she was down october 21- tops the 16th. Here's a pic of her in her full glory!


Are you coming down for the spring bbq? I need a cut of that please. that's awesome!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

hey guys,

quick question for you all. My girl has to pass a drug test and then possibly a random UI at some point again for her school. They do a piss test. What products have you guys ACTUALLY used to PASS a drug. PLease, no my friend did, or my uncle or my brothers nieces sister. Her medical license is on the line, so need first hand experiences. She needs something she can take, or keep in the car just in case. Shes already going to drastically cut down smoking, and stop all together for the scheduled one, but curious what people have used that has worked.


----------



## Figgy (Dec 30, 2015)

Opinions/Recomendations needed here. I'm looking to acquire some new seeds, and was wondering what everyone likes here these days. I've been growing lots of BB lately, so I'm looking for something different to try out.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

Personally, I have been eyeballing Green Crack from Cali connect, and Critical Sensi Star by delicious seeds, and Cheese Candy by delicious.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2015)

I love my Breeders Boutique, but I have acquired some good genetics from Sannie's Seeds
http://www.sanniesshop.com/?currency=USD


cof


----------



## moondance (Dec 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> quick question for you all. My girl has to pass a drug test and then possibly a random UI at some point again for her school. They do a piss test. What products have you guys ACTUALLY used to PASS a drug. PLease, no my friend did, or my uncle or my brothers nieces sister. Her medical license is on the line, so need first hand experiences. She needs something she can take, or keep in the car just in case. Shes already going to drastically cut down smoking, and stop all together for the scheduled one, but curious what people have used that has worked.


Hey papa I had to quit for a month before my first court piss test and passed with out an issue, that was 6 months ago, I've had to stay clean due to random twice twice a month tests. Thankfully I only have have a month left to go yeah. My 2 cents goldenseal root pills rock, and quiting altogether work.


----------



## luv2grow (Dec 30, 2015)

moondance said:


> Hey papa I had to quit for a month before my first court piss test and passed with out an issue, that was 6 months ago, I've had to stay clean due to random twice twice a month tests. Thankfully I only have have a month left to go yeah. My 2 cents goldenseal root pills rock, and quiting altogether work.


Don't forget being physically active as fuck/lots of water, which is a good thing anyway. It's worked well for me with random testing


----------



## luv2grow (Dec 30, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I looked at BB to order some but , they are sold out last I checked.
> @papapayne what are you yeilding on the clone version outdoor?
> Here's a pic of my dog outdoor 2015View attachment 3574894


Amazing garden! Love seeing a outdoor scrog


----------



## budolskie (Dec 31, 2015)

Iv just planted a few more pips as I had the space in veg tent


----------



## papapayne (Dec 31, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Iv just planted a few more pips as I had the space in veg tent
> View attachment 3575261


thats a pretty awesome collection there, definitely should be some keepers!


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 31, 2015)

9 pound 1


9 pound 2


9 pound 4


Ripped bubba


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 31, 2015)

What should I start next


----------



## duchieman (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello 600! I'm watching a kick ass documentary on Netflix right now, "Making a Murderer". It's 10, 1 hour episodes and I've been binge watching it. Anyway, I wanted to pop in before I get back into it and wish everybody and happy and safe new year. Of course, always wishing you the best, new years or not, so lets say 'better' year next year than this one. I have some plans for more growth around me for sure. 

Cheers! To 2016.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2015)

Back at you Duchie. Happy New Years everyone.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years 600

Drinking absinth and smoking so best get it in early before it gets messy lol


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year to club 600! heres last shot of 2015 grow, Day 50 Elephant stomper


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new years 600 !!
Nice pic


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2015)

Pap I have to agree: I had to go back for more of CC's Green Crack....sooo strong!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 31, 2015)

All the best for 16 men, have a good one


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2015)

Have a green and bountiful 2016 everyone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Personally, I have been eyeballing Green Crack from Cali connect, and Critical Sensi Star by delicious seeds, and Cheese Candy by delicious.


Critical sensi star grows very uniform female plants. Short indica.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year 600. Hope all yous have a better one this year.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey guys... I'm 9.5 hours into 2016. It's pretty awesome so far. 

Looking forward to another year of awesomeness with all you guys and gals. I wonder what the 'hot' strain will be this year?


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy Hogmanay everyone.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 1, 2016)

Mmmmm Blueberry x Cheese


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 1, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Hello 600! I'm watching a kick ass documentary on Netflix right now, "Making a Murderer". It's 10, 1 hour episodes and I've been binge watching it. Anyway, I wanted to pop in before I get back into it and wish everybody and happy and safe new year. Of course, always wishing you the best, new years or not, so lets say 'better' year next year than this one. I have some plans for more growth around me for sure.
> 
> Cheers! To 2016.


I'm watching too


----------



## Figgy (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year 600! Hope everyone has an awesome 2016! Starting my year off with some BB Fireball. I'm following that up with their SKxDB, then something new. What are everyone else's plans?

Edit: here are the Fireballs


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2016)

First New Years day I have not been hungover.....feels good. Had a few beers but nothing major. 

Happy 2016 from the Moms and Pops
 

And Jig.....Here's a hot one for 2016. Hotdog.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2016)

DST said:


> First New Years day I have not been hungover.....feels good. Had a few beers but nothing major.
> 
> Happy 2016 from the Moms and Pops
> View attachment 3575755
> ...


Your plate at the house is rather full. Besides, last night was amateur night.
Hotdog looks tasty.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2016)

Cheers cof. You managed to get the young man away from his Xmas presents yet?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2016)

not really and they are not broken, but that's the purpose.


cof


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 1, 2016)

Joining to club. Pulled out all the stops and orded a 600w mh hps combo and uograding from a 8 bulb 4ft t5 light. Im in week 2 of flower now so adding this light should increase my harvest and quality. Now for larger vent fans and a veg tent.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome bud. It's going to be a great one for all the 6'ers out there.

And to answer your question figgy;.. my plans are to keep growing seeds in 2016.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> not really and they are not broken, but that's the purpose.
> 
> 
> cof


Those late nights where worth it then
I have fixed train bridge 1 zillions times so far....maybe more.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Those late nights where worth it then
> I have fixed train bridge 1 zillions times so far....maybe more.


As long as he's happy, then I have succeeded. I eventually recovered-the older you get the longer it takes.
Is super glue an option?


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2016)

I am not sure Mrs D would be.happy me super glueing the boy to his trains lol....I have guerrilla taped the bridge now as we have still to decide on the permanent nature of the track. I sure he'll want to start making his own track designs at some point. That's what they do the whole day at daycare.

Watering this morning. Flower cab is way too overgrown but what can you do... apart from flip earlier next time and train a bit more. First time with the Hotdog in the vertical and they get a lot more bushier growth than the dog it seems. 
Have a good weekend 6.
Peace DST.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey 600 Club, 2 days into flower. Im pretty happy with how the grows going.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2016)

Hotdog Verticalis growicus.
Looks shexy yesh.
 
Aargh hps light
 
Hanging vines. Lowers with no support.

 
 
Stripey upshot.
 
Peace DST


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2016)

Very Frosty Dogs there D. 

I will have to get some fresh toys soon. :0)


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 2, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> Hey 600 Club, 2 days into flower. Im pretty happy with how the grows going.View attachment 3576303


Nice shot homie!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 2, 2016)

Well potted a few up still few to go need sum more soil

I think a m8s fb x sc I have done the cuts for have hermied or summit in there has but they were cuts from my last run and I had no pips problems I'm going over tomoz or Monday thus is them aswell


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

This was my favorite toy as a child:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine was all my stuffed animals.  I was a softy from the beginning.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 2, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I think a m8s fb x sc I have done the cuts for have hermied or summit in there has but they were cuts from my last run and I had no pips problems I'm going over tomoz or Monday thus is them aswell


Hey mate is that a tent your growing in? 

Nice looking grow mate. lotta bud there.

Wat strain is it? Wat size tent?

JZS


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Mine was all my stuffed animals.  I was a softy from the beginning.


Mine was my Ipod 

A sign of my generation





I only just learned that Bowie released a new album

Its called Blackstar, this is a song off it


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2016)

Refreshing to know that people from your generation know who David Bowie is.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 2, 2016)

It's a 2x2m tent with 3, 600s a 4 ND 6 out take. And 6 intake.......

Cuts from my last fb x sc run...
No pip problems so stress can be only problem he did Ave sum low and high Temps at start flower could that have caused a hermie to come out


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> This was my favorite toy as a child:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd get on well with my son Mo

My fave toys were my tonkas and a fisher price camper van....had a motorcycle attached to the back and a cool dog...he use to get to ride the motorbike 
I fear my son's fave toy will be an ipad. He can already navigate a bit on it..little hand swipes lol. Back to school tomorrow....yipeee


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2016)

Little H can put her favorite show on all by herself on the ipad. It's wild how much we try to keep it out of her hands, all the while we are sitting on our computers or looking at our smartphones.  Such a silly thing this parenting is.

Reminds me also of the bit "No, you can't eat candy first thing in the morning, you have to eat real food first" (as I hide the apple filled donut behind my back)


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2016)

I eat porridge in the morning....he eats porridge in the morning lol. I eat loads if chocolate...he eats loads of chocolate....mums not always happy about that lol.
Aye. Yin gets his game up on the ipad (peekaboo) but often gets stuck when he clicks on the wrong icon....he keeps.opening maps. I am sure he's planning to run away already lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2016)

Parents are such douche bags...Let's face it. Haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2016)

while children have their own personalities, they often mimic their parents......and that's when we see how our actions affect others. i.e I have a short fuse with inconsiderate drivers and will vent my frustrations verbally. My son does it for me now.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Jan 3, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> while children have their own personalities, they often mimic their parents......and that's when we see how our actions affect others. i.e I have a short fuse with inconsiderate drivers and will vent my frustrations verbally. My son does it for me now.
> 
> 
> cof


I'm in trouble. Sailor's mouth with a short fuse equals free flowing garbage from the mouth daily. My boy stands no chance....

Edit: the iPad is a little demon touch pad for the kid. Once he sees it it's all he wants. Total fixation on a bad level. It mostly stays in mom and dad's closet top shelf.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I'm in trouble. Sailor's mouth with a short fuse equals free flowing garbage from the mouth daily. My boy stands no chance....


my language can get a little salty, too. The only redeeming feature is my son has downs and his speech is hard to understand.
He use his tablet to photo his activities.....and he's not on facebook.


cof


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 3, 2016)

So took a few pics day 5 of flower couldn't wait the two days lol 
 
Group shot just as light turns on 
 
 
Leaf on one of the 9 pound hammer


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 3, 2016)

OOOOPAAAAA!!!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 3, 2016)

@josh4321 man those are some (hammers) i havent had leaves that big since i grew chernobyl, Keep it up mang


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 3, 2016)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> @josh4321 man those are some (hammers) i havent had leaves that big since i grew chernobyl, Keep it up mang


I got given some dna holy grail kush x with tga Chernobyl I can't wait to start


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 3, 2016)

I over vegged these girls. There's 9 of them under a 600 watter at day 17 of flower. Super lemon haze (none stretchy pheno). Should I defoliate?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 3, 2016)

I personally never defoliate but I clean up lower bud sites that would be popcorn nuggets 

that hopefully redirects the energy up to the top colas and gets them fatter when done at the right time, 

i start cleaning up prior to flip and then after stretch i finish what i started, 

I hope this helps you man but yeah i am against defoliation...


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 3, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> I personally never defoliate but I clean up lower bud sites that would be popcorn nuggets
> 
> that hopefully redirects the energy up to the top colas and gets them fatter when done at the right time,
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I did clean up the underneath prior to flipping to 12/12. But once they are finished do you think it's worth just chopping the tops and letting the larf or lower buds fill up for another week or two?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks man. I did clean up the underneath prior to flipping to 12/12. But once they are finished do you think it's worth just chopping the tops and letting the larf or lower buds fill up for another week or two?


yeah man if i get the girls too bushy i will let the lower buds fill out a little longer while i dry trim and jar the tops


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

*Black sour bubble x White rhino x caseyband bred by @Hemlock *I grew indoors. Been curing 2 weeks now, finally took it out to really sample. all i can say is...Keeper lol. very potent, purple buds, smells of loud cotton candy. It was smelling very sour when first jarred, but seems after the jar time it went really sweet. I couldn't place the smell till the misses smelled it. Once she said it, totally clicked. very sticky and frosty. Think I am going to dub her "Purple Cotton Candy" and henceforth, thats the name! Took me a while and a few bowls of smoking her, but once I said it outloud, it was fitting. 

Enough yacking, presenting, Purple Cotton Candy


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks nice Papa,

Quiet in the 600, everyone nursing their Festive activities hangovers


----------



## papapayne (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea, been quiet!

Hey @DST quick question for you. When you pick your males and have done breeding, how often have you seen male frost? What's the bb got cooking up these days?​


----------



## papapayne (Jan 5, 2016)

Got 4 males about to start flower. It's all new but,exciting! Will be fun to see how they do. Got the pollen,chucking itch now!


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 5, 2016)

NL5XHAZE mainlined in a 4x4 under a 600w.
600w solis-tek digital ballast and bulbs, blockbuster hood, orca film, just transplanted into those 7 gallon pots, organic soil no nutes, ill have 700 watts total last two weeks of flower witb the uvb t5s. They are 8 weeks into veg roughly and 16 inches tall on avg.

Whatcha guys think? Can i join the 600 club?


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Papa, The frostiest male I have seen was the DPQ male I used on the Cheese Surprise and the Engineers Dream. Sadly I lost him. This was a time when males where not the most important thing to me....how dumb was I!!!!

Preggers Dog, this is a bx2 male backcross to original Dog Mom.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> View attachment 3578724
> View attachment 3578725
> View attachment 3578726
> NL5XHAZE mainlined in a 4x4 under a 600w.
> ...


Welcome. Going to be some beasts there at the finish line


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Welcome. Going to be some beasts there at the finish line


Ive got just over 2m or 6.5 ft of vertical space. Im ready for them to take over jumanji style!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2016)

Still need to pull the floor out 3x3 my plemon are starting to root now,
Still need to go pot a few more pips up tomoz when I get soil sorted


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey Papa, The frostiest male I have seen was the DPQ male I used on the Cheese Surprise and the Engineers Dream. Sadly I lost him. This was a time when males where not the most important thing to me....how dumb was I!!!!
> 
> 
> Preggers Dog, this is a bx2 male backcross to original Dog Mom.
> ...


Will those pips be on site man I would love a dog back


----------



## papapayne (Jan 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey Papa, The frostiest male I have seen was the DPQ male I used on the Cheese Surprise and the Engineers Dream. Sadly I lost him. This was a time when males where not the most important thing to me....how dumb was I!!!!
> 
> Preggers Dog, this is a bx2 male backcross to original Dog Mom.
> View attachment 3578732


Yea...I know I have thrown away hundreds of males in my growing time...and many were very nice. Such is life. It is very strange to pop beans and be hoping for males!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Will those pips be on site man I would love a dog back


Aye bru. That they will.



papapayne said:


> Yea...I know I have thrown away hundreds of males in my growing time...and many were very nice. Such is life. It is very strange to pop beans and be hoping for males!


Us growers are in touch with our sexuality, lol...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2016)

Well pulled the floor away and left 1 shelf so I don't need to leave res on floor, this also gives me 9 inch from top of the tubes to net
 


will also get the floor and pipes coverd soon as a m8 drops the roll off


----------



## Figgy (Jan 5, 2016)

Placed an order for cloning gel and some plugs yesterday. Just need to find something to make a bubble cloner from and I'll be in business! Going further down the rabbit hole........


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 5, 2016)

Morning gents been down with a bug, 
Anyway pix later BB babies growing up a storm amazing.
Lambsbread clones vegging nice 1 in the flower room.
Off to get shot in the back, talk later.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2016)

Covered the floor now aswell looks a bit tidier!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice work in there bud mate.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2016)

Now just sit and wait for them roots to take off..

Hopefully there in tubes by Monday and see what I can do with net Hahah fingers crossed for a run like the first...

Might even start on 500ppm this time as was 400 last without the cal/mag first few days/week.

Also have the root zone for this time


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2016)

Ah man, it's going to be a good one. I just know it. The screen should really help things. Next you know you'll be turning the light vertical and growing up the walls.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd love an octagon like haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2016)

Not sure if you remember strictly seedless from way back. He had two octogons right next to each other with a light mover in between. It would raise up the one light on one side, and drop the light on the other side. Up down, see saw type deal. I think there was like 7 or 8 levels circling down. So fucking cool.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2016)

Glad I got me a stash of dog treats seeds. Till dogs in stock again.

Doc. The karm og x ? Leafs are fat, in veg.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey Papa, The frostiest male I have seen was the DPQ male I used on the Cheese Surprise and the Engineers Dream. Sadly I lost him. This was a time when males where not the most important thing to me....how dumb was I!!!!
> 
> Preggers Dog, this is a bx2 male backcross to original Dog Mom.
> View attachment 3578732


Looks good nice and tight


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 5, 2016)

hey club 600!

sorry i have been very preoccupied i went to the dead & company shows here in CA... haha i got so dosed i woke up the next few mornings still seeing fractals 

man bob weir was playing like a champ!

but now at home i'm preparing to make hash, hanging buds up this week, cleaning room, transplanting teens, etc!

gotta get the next crop going ASAP as my seedlings are only on their third true set of leaves and from my teen cuts to them there is nothing in between!

hope they take off faster soon, and that i can grab some nice cuts after i get these teens ready to flower

if not who knows might end up doing some pollen chucking this year, i'm on the lookout for killer males!

hope all is well for all of you,

have a great day and much love brothers!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 5, 2016)

Loving seeing the 600 moving and seeing all the awesome shots! Can't wait to get my cycle flowering so I can be putting up flower shots again. Till then, happy growin


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 5, 2016)

BB babies getting ready for up-potting.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> BB babies getting ready for up-potting.
> View attachment 3579073 View attachment 3579074


Looking good. Are those all veged under the shop lights?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Looking good. Are those all veged under the shop lights?


Those are under 3 t-5 +1 actinic blue. The lambsbread are under shop lights they're doing well,
into flower room next week.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey everyone. shes stretched heaps haha. Prolly shoulda flipped thes ladies a bit ealier but ya get that. Last time i grew this under a 400 no strench. Anyway heres an update pic


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 6, 2016)

On the IC mag forum theres a few huge threads dedicated to Maxigrow/Maxibloom nutes from GH.

It makes me sad to see the level of quality they are getting with literally only using 2 of the cheepest nutrients on market.

I want growing to be harder than using 7g of a powder....but is it?

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=191645

This, combined with knowing that the best concentrate makers in the world are distilling cannabanoids made from co2 extraction into the pure substances, and re adding what they want back in, makes me wonder what is the point of adding a bunch of shit to your grow?

The results some of these maxi growers are getting from dirt cheep cents per gallon nutes+ cal mag are insane...

WTF is the point of what were trying so hard to do!?!? I want this to be harder.

Maybe its at the point where growing is 110% an art and not a science.


Personally I don't smoke, but I spend like $300-500 on nutes per grow. I could cut that all down to like $15 per grow and maybe have a higher yield. Like WTF? I want this shit to be harder than it is, but is it really that cheap and easy to get the same results? To make more bank? wtf?


The nutrients fall perfectly in line with Johe Cervantes's KISS (keep it simple, stoner) method of growing.


If I tried Maxibloom/Maxigrow, would anybody test them with me? My curiosity is beyond peakead


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2016)

I think it costs me roughly $1 per plant in nutrients, for the entire grow, from seedling to harvest. And I have 6 foot plants. 

If you would like something more difficult, I suggest picking up a new hobby to go along with growing... because there really isn't all that much to growing a plant that could survive on it's own in most circumstances.... at least in my eyes.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2016)

@GemuGrows fake tits look great, but real ones are better!!!!!! that's the simplest way I can think of putting it.

EDIT: And like Jig said, if you break it down, most ways are cheap. I just bought a box of Bloodmeal and Magnesium for 19euro (a no MJ related companies product), and thats going to last me for who knows how longs.......since I only use 15g per 1m squared of soil.
You can always get nutes that have pictures of Tigers and other Gods of the World and pay more I guess, but the plants generally don't know.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 6, 2016)

DST said:


> @GemuGrows *fake tits look great, but real ones are better!!!!!!* that's the simplest way I can think of putting it.
> 
> EDIT: And like Jig said, if you break it down, most ways are cheap. I just bought a box of Bloodmeal and Magnesium for 19euro (a no MJ related companies product), and thats going to last me for who knows how longs.......since I only use 15g per 1m squared of soil.
> You can always get nutes that have pictures of Tigers and other Gods of the World and pay more I guess, but the plants generally don't know.


Thank god.

Gotta say, I don't think ive seen fake tits that look better than real tits.

I appreciate the opinion 



jigfresh said:


> I think it costs me roughly $1 per plant in nutrients, for the entire grow, from seedling to harvest. And I have 6 foot plants.
> 
> If you would like something more difficult, I suggest picking up a new hobby to go along with growing... because there really isn't all that much to growing a plant that could survive on it's own in most circumstances.... at least in my eyes.


I wasnt saying as much that growing weed is difficult, but I feed my plants 25+ things. If feeding them only 1 thing would get the same result, then I was concerned with wasting time/money haha.

I'm an organic grower, and with my hydroponic I use a lot of compost teas and microbes. If all that could be eliminated and replicated for a fraction of the cost and effort I would personally be disappointed, I put a lot of pride in the quality of my product; as do many friends. If that quality could be replicated by 1/4assing it and spending 1/10th on nutes (if not less), then fuck that hah.

I don't want it to be quite that easy


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Thank god.
> 
> Gotta say, I don't think ive seen fake tits that look better than real tits.
> 
> ...


I dont bother with nutes in soil, found it easier and cheaper to just roll organic. If those 2 part gh threads make you mad go check out homebrewers dynagro set ups. Cheap.

Oh and all the GH guys are just supporting Scotts


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2016)

I've never had the pleasure of groping a pair, but my mate who is one of the Great Square Mile workers in London frequented loads of the fine establishments and companies that offer you the chance of groping a set. And he said he was always disapointed when he got a rock hard set of silicon....I trust his opinion, albeit not always his financial one since he was one of the great Lehman employees, lmfao.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2016)

Ah, so like you want to feel as though YOU have contributed something? Like you grew those beautiful buds with the techniques you used and came up with. I've found the trick is to get out of the way. Let it do it's natural thing, and the plant will reward you. Like with most things in life... we matter so much less then we think and hope we do. At least in my eyes.

I would say you are wasting your time/ money. Sorry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

25 different additives, 300 to 500$ a grow.  I swore off any company that had more than 2 or three part systems a long time ago. pirates the lot of them IMO


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey grows.

Yep that maxi series works a treat i only used the bloom start to finish. Was a few grows ago now.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2016)

I....I....I just can't get into the grow room Capp'n and we are at warp factor 5....she can't take it....

Mmmnn mm hotdog


----------



## budolskie (Jan 6, 2016)

Set the tubes back up so now just need roots


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

'Jack Frost' pheno in 7L of coco @ 65 days 12/12 with about 3-4 weeks left to go.


----------



## CwHall (Jan 6, 2016)

600 watt m/h 

Tahoe OG growing pretty well , just bent them over .


----------



## budolskie (Jan 6, 2016)

Thats a beasty bud Yorkie haha very fat


----------



## Figgy (Jan 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> On the IC mag forum theres a few huge threads dedicated to Maxigrow/Maxibloom nutes from GH.
> 
> It makes me sad to see the level of quality they are getting with literally only using 2 of the cheepest nutrients on market.
> 
> ...


Jacks Citrus Feed, mag sulfate, and Dyna Grow Pro-Tekt. You don't need much. Costs maybe $10-15/grow from start to finish.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Made the jump from spare bathroom grower to tent just before Christmas. 9'5" X 4'7" and 6.5 foot tall.. Loving the tent life 
Sorry, I don't have a 600w light yet so hope its cool to still post here??


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 6, 2016)

I am installing my 600W tube today  pics later


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jan 6, 2016)

You will LOVE it!!! I LOVE mine


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sorry, I don't have a 600w light yet so hope its cool to still post here??


I have a couple spare, you can tell people they are yours.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm at least $85 in the hole on my snake oil purchases. This will last me about 4 grows


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2016)

Been taking a Riu brake but had to stop by by the six to so off my first oil rig I have made.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks Like A New Tent Also


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I have a couple spare, you can tell people they are yours.


Deal thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2016)

I went to a place in Seattle called REGEN to sell all my gear,and I was surprised they took EVERYTHING, even the timers and electrical cords. The guy was very nice and said it was a good time to sell cuz everyone is doing indoors cuz the weather is so bad.
I'm trying to sell my house and get the fuck out of this lame town.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2016)

RIP Lemmy! this shot of whiskey is for you.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Ah, so like you want to feel as though YOU have contributed something? Like you grew those beautiful buds with the techniques you used and came up with. I've found the trick is to get out of the way. Let it do it's natural thing, and the plant will reward you. Like with most things in life... we matter so much less then we think and hope we do. At least in my eyes.
> 
> I would say you are wasting your time/ money. Sorry.


Agree!
I only use maxsea trip. 16 for vegg. And maxsea 3-20-20 for bloom. Last season for my outdoor grow I spent $60.00 on fertilizer... Less is more. I look at all the stuff at hydro stores and shake my head.. They have sprout, pre veg, veg, post veg, pre flower, flower a flower b flower c flower, then post flower xyz and then You have the finial finish.. 

I was at local store last week listening to a kid tell the clerk he wanted to do a hydro type set up and use soil in it instead of other the normal stuff.. Where do people come up with these ideas?? Sales guy told him, why? It will not work...

I see so many people love their plants to death.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Agree!
> I only use maxsea trip. 16 for vegg. And maxsea 3-20-20 for bloom. Last season for my outdoor grow I spent $60.00 on fertilizer... Less is more. I look at all the stuff at hydro stores and shake my head.. They have sprout, pre veg, veg, post veg, pre flower, flower a flower b flower c flower, then post flower xyz and then You have the finial finish..
> 
> I was at local store last week listening to a kid tell the clerk he wanted to do a hydro type set up and use soil in it instead of other the normal stuff.. Where do people come up with these ideas?? Sales guy told him, why? It will not work...
> ...


I like poo and love my self


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I went to a place in Seattle called REGEN to sell all my gear,and I was surprised they took EVERYTHING, even the timers and electrical cords. The guy was very nice and said it was a good time to sell cuz everyone is doing indoors cuz the weather is so bad.
> I'm trying to sell my house and get the fuck out of this lame town.


Any plans on where you want to live??
I left Portland, Oregon in 87 for sunny days in So. Cal. I miss my family in the Portland area but I do not miss the day after day of gloom and grey weather. I was born and raised in Milwaukie, Oregon.. It is a great place to grow up in but I knew one day I would leave.. My rule is I only move south of where I am now, I am happy with sunny and 80 everyday, hate the cold love my shorts and flip flops..

WOW, smoked some of my purple haze about 15 minutes ago and my brain is going 120 mph sorry for the ramble but i am buzzed insane. LLLLLLolLLLLL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Any plans on where you want to live??
> I left Portland, Oregon in 87 for sunny days in So. Cal. I miss my family in the Portland area but I do not miss the day after day of gloom and grey weather. I was born and raised in Milwaukie, Oregon.. It is a great place to grow up in but I knew one day I would leave.. My rule is I only move south of where I am now, I am happy with sunny and 80 everyday, hate the cold love my shorts and flip flops..


I'm thinkin about moving to Miami cuz I'm sick of the cold and gloomy weather and bad depressing attitudes. Party on dude.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like poo and love my self


It's important to love yourself and poo.....


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 6, 2016)

I moved up to Portland from the bay area 10 years ago and OMG I love it here, Portland is being absolutely overrun right now though.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I moved up to Portland from the bay area 10 years ago and OMG I love it here, Portland is being absolutely overrun right now though.


My mom told me a few years back about a article in the Portland newspaper on how to tell if a Californian is moving in to your neighborhood
They wear sun glasses all the time and have a BBQ.......

i worked in downtown Portland for about three years back in late 80's it really is a great city with lots of things to do and some very nice people. Least it was back then..
Keep Portland weird !!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I'm thinkin about moving to Miami cuz I'm sick of the cold and gloomy weather and bad depressing attitudes. Party on dude.



I lived in Miami for about six months back in 2013.. Love the weather and beach life but MIA is a different world..I plan to retire in the keys, I love the laid back life and it never gets that cold.. Water temps in summer are 85+ deg and some of the best tasting fish in the world...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2016)

We are lucky yo have you here FLK.

Glad to hear that the PH made nice smoke. :0)

Add Silica Blast and that is my line too Chaka.

JD


----------



## moondance (Jan 6, 2016)

I used to use the maxi grow and bloom but the plants wanted more. So I use Jacks classic 20 20 20 and max sea 3 20 20 in bloom, with cal mag juice. Walla happy cannabis plants! Nice job on the glass work Doc!


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 6, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I'm at least $85 in the hole on my snake oil purchases. This will last me about 4 grows
> View attachment 3579602


All good stuff there. I have had good results with Botanicare Pro.

There was a large white box waiting for me when i got home. I wonder what it could be.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 6, 2016)

16 blade leaf from one of the 9 pound hammers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Another Jack Frost pheno, same age as the other one.






3L square bottle.



 


With a while to go yet....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## intenseneal (Jan 6, 2016)

Thisnis what i found hiding inside that large box.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 6, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Thisnis what i found hiding inside that large box.View attachment 3579874


Now get to work!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 6, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> 16 blade leaf from one of the 9 pound hammers
> View attachment 3579844


Insanity


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 6, 2016)

Need to get some ducting stuff tomorrow and i will hang the new light over my ladies tomorrow. Need to make my 4" fan work with 8" duct openings on the hood.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 7, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I think it costs me roughly $1 per plant in nutrients, for the entire grow, from seedling to harvest. And I have 6 foot plants.
> 
> If you would like something more difficult, I suggest picking up a new hobby to go along with growing... because there really isn't all that much to growing a plant that could survive on it's own in most circumstances.... at least in my eyes.





ArcticOrange said:


> I dont bother with nutes in soil, found it easier and cheaper to just roll organic. If those 2 part gh threads make you mad go check out homebrewers dynagro set ups. Cheap.
> 
> Oh and all the GH guys are just supporting Scotts


*I totally understand.

As far as I understand, GH is ultimately owned my Monsanto; not a company I want to support.

Buuuuut; if their 1 part grow/bloom product is easy as shit to use and produced quality yield. i feel like (as a hydroponic store worker) I should sell the shit to people/try it myself. Genreally I use like 15-30 different products form clone/seed-chop, but if I could use 2-5 and get the same results, am I wasting my time?

*I'd rather use 15 nutes and get bomb results than use 1 nute and get bomb results, know what i'm sayin?*


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I'm thinkin about moving to Miami cuz I'm sick of the cold and gloomy weather and bad depressing attitudes. Party on dude.


I hope you speak spanish.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Figgy (Jan 7, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> **I'd rather use 15 nutes and get bomb results than use 1 nute and get bomb results, know what i'm sayin?*


Not at all. Money and time wasted are things you cannot get back.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Unless u beat up the prostitute after n get ur money back.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 7, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> *I totally understand.
> 
> As far as I understand, GH is ultimately owned my Monsanto; not a company I want to support.
> 
> ...


@GemuGrows but then again cost-effective vs results comes into play a lot, that's why i'm in organic water-only soil mixes 
i used to use as much as 5 or 6 bottles and as few as 2, but i never got as cost-effective results, yield, and quality with organics, & the bottles were burning holes in my wallet slowly..

I probably will transition into no-till this year  clackamas coots is the man, a lot of really kind honest people showing me his approach to gardening and i gotta try it myself at least a few cycles

but all in all brother 15 bottles is too much imo and i think a lot of people would agree, i'd look into simplifying the feed schedule if staying with the bottles, or maybe look into going to organics if that is something you would ever be open to?? but most of all good luck and happy growing!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 7, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> As far as I understand, GH is ultimately owned my Monsanto; not a company I want to support.


http://bigbudsmag.com/scotts-miracle-gro-buys-general-hydroponics-marijuana-growers/

"The hydroponics industry and marijuana growers are reacting with worry and outrage at the news that Scotts Miracle-Gro (*an admitted corporate criminal that sells low-end fertilizers, Monsanto’s Round-Up, and other poisons*), has purchased hydroponics nutrients manufacturer General Hydroponics.

Scotts Miracle-Gro also purchased General Hydroponics affiliate “Bio-Organic Solutions” that markets products under the Vermicrop label.

The purchase was made by a Scotts Miracle-Gro front company called “Hawthorne Gardening Company,” a wholly-owned Scotts subsidiary formed in 2014."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> *I totally understand.
> 
> As far as I understand, GH is ultimately owned my Monsanto; not a company I want to support.
> 
> ...


jeez man, yesterday I stopped short of saying the hydro store guys saw you coming, thinking it was a harsh statement!

If you're pushing customers to buy 15 bottles over a simple few bottle setup. You shouldn't be working in a hydro store IMO.

you wouldn't be trolling us would you?!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 7, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> http://bigbudsmag.com/scotts-miracle-gro-buys-general-hydroponics-marijuana-growers/
> 
> "The hydroponics industry and marijuana growers are reacting with worry and outrage at the news that Scotts Miracle-Gro (*an admitted corporate criminal that sells low-end fertilizers, Monsanto’s Round-Up, and other poisons*), has purchased hydroponics nutrients manufacturer General Hydroponics.
> 
> ...


good info man i knew about General Hydro but i didn't know they owned vermicrop and all their products which are "natural and organic" lol

this industry is really getting pushed to the max full of lies, scams, corporate poisoning, etc hope a lot of people keep growing greener in my area, things are starting to change over time

it was all warehouse coco or rock wool grown buds for years, which can be nice but the stuff here in the IE/LA area was not... but past year or two i'm slowly seeing cleaner grown buds, more properly dried and cured, and in turn better oils and hashes

hope it keeps going in a better direction, we shouldn't inhale poisons knowingly and if you medicate to sleep and eat like i do then it can add up smoking bud that isn't as clean as it could be.. but that's my .02 i'm pretty baked haha smoking some killer green crack!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 7, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> good info man i knew about General Hydro but i didn't know they owned vermicrop and all their products which are "natural and organic" lol
> 
> this industry is really getting pushed to the max full of lies, scams, corporate poisoning, etc hope a lot of people keep growing greener in my area, things are starting to change over time
> 
> ...


Your corporate bullshit and the corruption go waaaaay up!

http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/marijuana/some-pot-labs-in-state-failed-no-pot-at-all-says-scientist/

"Some state-certified marijuana labs testing for microbes such as E.coli and mold appear more friendly to pot merchants than others, according to an analysis by a Woodinville data scientist.

Four labs rejected none of the pot they tested over a three-month period last year, according to the analysis by Jim MacRae. Four other labs failed more than 12 percent of samples tested over the same time, with two labs rejecting 44 percent of samples for microbes."

So much for those who go to dispensaries feeling good about their herb.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 7, 2016)

44% rejected for dangerous microbes such as e.Coli etc!!!!!!!! While other labs passed every sample.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 7, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> 44% rejected for dangerous microbes such as e.Coli etc!!!!!!!! While other labs passed every sample.


wow man that really puts into perspective all the dispensary buds that are lab-tested claiming no mold, pesticides, etc 

but how would we really know, if some labs are actually passing them anyway

and some are actually being decent and telling us there is E coli and mold in our buds

as i tell all my friends and family, grow your own! best way to ensure it is clean these days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

E.coli comes from shit and soil, it can often be found in unwashed vegetables.

You get E.coli in bud when the dispensary buys out door grown "Organic" bud.

You don't get E.coli in indoor/hydro grown bud unless somebody is fertilizing with shit, or wiping the plants on their arse, or has poor personal hygene (effectively wiping the plants on their arse).



Mold spores (botrytis) are pretty much impossible to erradicate unless you're running sealed rooms, they're everywhere, literally.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 7, 2016)

Well all the 8x4 is potted up now the ones I done today are a little stretched but I took couple lowers off and planted deep

This side I potted up sunday

28 all together 6 females hope for 8 female out the other 22,

I have loads spare net I might try use to control them as there is a variety of strains and could get out of hand haha


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2016)

when you only need 8 you'll end up with em all being female.....


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 7, 2016)

DST said:


> when you only need 8 you'll end up with em all being female.....


Funny you should say that DST, just last nite had to cull 2 of 10 , both blue dreams smaller than the others but female to bring the count down to 4 under each 600 watt plus a 150 watt lED from the old days. It kills me to do that but ...


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok so 8 days of flower an im eating my words haha. This thing has stretched big time.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 7, 2016)

WOOOOAH THERE! you got a BUHJUNGLE ON YO HANDS!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 7, 2016)

6-8 more days of stretch and your good lol


----------



## budolskie (Jan 7, 2016)

Yous will have to tell me when to flip my tubes with the net haha


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2016)

My plants are about to consume my vertical cool tubes. I'll be surprised if I get a good yield this run. That's what having bairns can do to you lol.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 7, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> @GemuGrows but then again cost-effective vs results comes into play a lot, that's why i'm in organic water-only soil mixes
> i used to use as much as 5 or 6 bottles and as few as 2, but i never got as cost-effective results, yield, and quality with organics, & the bottles were burning holes in my wallet slowly..
> 
> I probably will transition into no-till this year  clackamas coots is the man, a lot of really kind honest people showing me his approach to gardening and i gotta try it myself at least a few cycles
> ...


I definitely don't use 15 bottles at once, but I'm also counting my soil ammendments/compost tea recipe in with that. I have a hydroponic tent and a 100% organic tent. Soil amendments and compost tea brews definitely stack up the numbers.

I wanna do No Till, but I feel like I learn something new each run and if I did no till I wouldn't have as much of an opportunity to apply what I learned, but i'm sure you have been at it much longer than me hah. I'm 21 I started when I was 19



Don Gin and Ton said:


> jeez man, yesterday I stopped short of saying the hydro store guys saw you coming, thinking it was a harsh statement!
> 
> *If you're pushing customers to buy 15 bottles over a simple few bottle setup. You shouldn't be working in a hydro store IMO.*
> 
> you wouldn't be trolling us would you?!


I've never pushed a customer to buy 15 bottles, and i can't imagine why I would. I have a ton of products available which are cheap as hell to me so I might as well try things out. I don't like to sell people things I haven't tried myself, so I use as many products as I can within reason.

*I've never done a single up sell*. I don't get commission and i don't care if my store makes a buck, i work there because I enjoy it not because I need the money

How I grow and how I teach my customers to grow is very different. Personally I spend a lot of time experimenting so I can round off my knowledge as much as possible.

I think my question regarding simple regiments vs complex regiments was taken out of context. I was really just wondering if you guys had experience with simple vs complex. I've been growing less than 2 years and while i have a fantastic head of knowledge, you can only gain experience so fast. Just seeing if you guys have experience with this type of thing.

Money isn't important to me. Whats important to me is growing the best shit I possibly can, and #2 important is my yield.

Us hydro shop workers have a bad rep so I understand why you maybe jumped to conclusion, i can honestly say that my customer's success and personal learning are the only two things I care about at work, my shop making a buck doesnt even place on my list. Not that it doesn't make money, thats just not my goal at all

That busted leaf is from my buddy pulling on it
  

These plants are getting some light bleaching they are too close to my light but its as high as I can get it, temps are between 69-72f at canopy. This is my best grow yet but I still learned a few important things, such as White OG stretches like a mofo.. Another reason money isnt that important is that I don't actually smoke weed..

If anybody sees anything wrong with my plants please let me know, i've noticed a few things i gotta do different but i'd be happy to get some opinions



hotrodharley said:


> http://bigbudsmag.com/scotts-miracle-gro-buys-general-hydroponics-marijuana-growers/
> 
> "The hydroponics industry and marijuana growers are reacting with worry and outrage at the news that Scotts Miracle-Gro (*an admitted corporate criminal that sells low-end fertilizers, Monsanto’s Round-Up, and other poisons*), has purchased hydroponics nutrients manufacturer General Hydroponics.
> 
> ...


Also (seriously 110% just trying to get your opinion, not trying to be a dick), What exactly is your point with this post? I feel like you layed out some good information but then didnt add your opinion or a conclusion.

Was I wrong about Miracle Grow owning GH or were you agreeing with me? If I was I definitely want to know, i hate being wrong so if i've been messing up on that i'd honestly love to know hah


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice looking gear @GemuGrows sweet and frosty.
Getting my pots ready for Sat's up-potting going to go with 3 gal. root pouches and a quick
veg. this time to many plants to grow trees. I have 25 in hoping for 10-15 females, keeping
my fingers crossed.
The first Lambsbread is getting just water now the C99's will be next, they will be done the
third week of this month then the White Indicas, by then the room will be full of BB gear.
My next grow will be a full med grow with a friends gear he made for me. 
Keep it green and growing.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 7, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Nice looking gear @GemuGrows sweet and frosty.
> Getting my pots ready for Sat's up-potting going to go with 3 gal. root pouches and a quick
> veg. this time to many plants to grow trees. I have 25 in hoping for 10-15 females, keeping
> my fingers crossed.
> ...


Thanks bud!

Yeah this will easily be my best harvest yet. I'm expecting over a pound out of my 3x3!

I'll post some pics of my 5x5 soon, 4 plants in DWC. holy shit they are huge, 2 weeks in bloom.



Just gonna keep growing this White OG tell I master it, this time I learned that it can stretch over 2 1/2 feet.. Its a 10 week from flip strain, it also seems to like nitrogen through week 5ish. I stopped my nitrogen at week 3 hah


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 8, 2016)

Found out a few min.ago I'm now a great-grand-pa of a little girl.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 8, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Found out a few min.ago I'm now a great-grand-pa of a little girl.


CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2016)

YAY Oldman. What a blessing! Hooray!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Found out a few min.ago I'm now a great-grand-pa of a little girl.


Thats Grrrrrrrrreat Double G


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Thats Grrrrrrrrreat Double G


Lifted a few drams last night in celebration but my sons aren't scotch drinkers so I had to
put the bottle to bed myself.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

congratulations man.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Lifted a few drams last night in celebration but my sons aren't scotch drinkers so I had to
> put the bottle to bed myself.


Best way to drink a bottle mate. Less to share haha. My mate told me a few weeks back how I was chasing him around my kitchen at New Year 2014. He decided I had drunk to much and probably wouldn't really appreciate the Antique bottle of malt we were drinking anymore. He was probably right since I cannot remember a thing about that lol.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 8, 2016)

What type of temps is everyone dealing with using 600w in a vented hood?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Im dealing with very low temps atm say 23c. Gonna close one of my intake ports tonight n see if it helps(should since ive the 2 open n 6" ducting feeding out of her).on my last run with this bulb so I'll be over driving her around mid flowering so I'm hoping that'll help with heat..n yeild I suppose lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2016)

Grats Oldman! 

@GemuGrows i knew I must have got the wrong end of the stick. nice looking trees btw! looks like your research is paying off for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2016)

low temps? 23 c?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 8, 2016)

Some more grower response on the srsog fucking freak plant that she is. I gots another tray rooting. I'm honestly at the point where I just tell people, "you can grow her now or you can grow her later, but you will grow her!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Id prefer her to be 26c n lights off she drops to 14-15c


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2016)

I see. I wondered because my grow has gotten down to around 7c during lights off in the past. I was worried about that a little bit, but it was only for a few days.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Tbh I should of explained myself better. N My fan speed controller won't go any slower as it's programmed to keep negative pressure ffs.id say the port should sort it,especially for lights out. Man that's scary I'd be shitting it if my stuff went that cold...did it at least help express any sassy colours?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2016)

For sure, everything looked like fall time in Maine. Kinda dark red/ purple with some orange. They weren't super happy. But they didn't mind all that much either.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 8, 2016)

Didn't I already put this here? This rooted on December 22nd which makes her a bit over two weeks old. No it's not natural for a plant to grow like this!!! But you'll all have her soon enough to share your love with her


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

What strain is she? That's amazballs


----------



## numberfour (Jan 8, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> For sure, everything looked like fall time in Maine. Kinda dark red/ purple with some orange. They weren't super happy. But they didn't mind all that much either.


Sounds like a few of my plants. This is one of the Dogs I'm running at the moment, its near the floor fan, intake and lights off temps have been lower than I normally keep them. My other Dog, 2x Deepblue x Livers, Cheese, Blueberry x Cheese, SLH, Silver Kush have no signs of colours or adverse effects from the cold lower temps. 


I missed a nanner on a Sourcherry so the seed is Sourcherry x Dog (squat version).

Hotdog x Sourcherry


Green Crack also got a little purpling on the shade leafs.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 8, 2016)

With my open t5 lights and my 190cfm fan and 4" ducting my temps get to mid 80°f around 80-83°. Lights off with ni fans it gets to upper 60°s. This is in a 4'x4' tent and room temps set at 71° high and 68° low.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm use to running my 600w in a 3x3 so the 4x4 is new for me.gonna setup my 3x3 so ive a perpetual.was thinking of cobs for the 3x3 but t5s seem cleaper atm


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2016)

blue balz #9 chop


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2016)

You are rocking it Gemu. You can reduce costs while trying to maintain
what you manage later. :0)

Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm use to running my 600w in a 3x3 so the 4x4 is new for me.gonna setup my 3x3 so ive a perpetual.was thinking of cobs for the 3x3 but t5s seem cleaper atm


T5 has worked well for me. I love them for veg. They do make a decent amount of heat so dont believe all tbe hype about t5s dont create heat. Withou an exhaust fan my temps work get way over 90°f.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 8, 2016)

A shot of my three Fireball youngsters.

 
And this tiny thing was just transplanted.
 
It's Friday night, and I'm going to dab away .....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm use to running my 600w in a 3x3 so the 4x4 is new for me.gonna setup my 3x3 so ive a perpetual.was thinking of cobs for the 3x3 but t5s seem cleaper atm[/QUOT





intenseneal said:


> T5 has worked well for me. I love them for veg. They do make a decent amount of heat so dont believe all tbe hype about t5s dont create heat. Withou an exhaust fan my temps work get way over 90°f.


I had run T-5's for years, until I tried the 40w led shop lights from Lights of America-$36 at Sam's , $50 at Lowe's. Very little heat and the plants love them. There are 12, I need to add one more, in the veg area covering about 40 sq. feet with 5 shelves in a 6 1/2 X 5' area and it only pulls 480w other than 1 pedestal fan for circulation.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Jan 8, 2016)

That's what those Fireballs are veged under @curious old fart


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 8, 2016)

Fuck it I'll just run the reserva privada og seeds I got .


----------



## budolskie (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations old man...

3 plemon roots like this

The 4th is shit like this

 

Losing my touch in the cloner like haha, that shitter has till Monday or the 3 will just need to go in as time is ticking and slowing shit down for future runs


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 9, 2016)

After one day of the metal halide you can see how perky they are getting, I turned the led off for some snaps. they are really starting to take off so before I water them again I will be transplanting them into their 5 gallons amended with dolomite. no more ph dropping.














I fimmed the tops of the two shooting up too fast, the others will now be mains and these will be filler


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2016)

Pulled 8 males so far, 
Leaving me 
1 cq48
1 hdxsc
2 Exodus cheese 
1 psychosis 
1 custard cream
1 og kush
1 dBxsc
1 purple lemon
3 sour cherry to sex
4 fireballs to sex
Female side

To sex side with plemon at back


----------



## numberfour (Jan 9, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Pulled 8 males so far,
> Leaving me
> 1 cq48
> 1 hdxsc
> ...


Got me curious, whats the Custard Cream?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2016)

SourAmnesia x Dog BX2 im guessing 150 total should be something special in there


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2016)

Figgy said:


> That's what those Fireballs are veged under @curious old fart


I'll post pix of re-veg of Lambsbread later total re-veg under led shop lights.
Have to up-pot BB crew today.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'll post pix of re-veg of Lambsbread later total re-veg under led shop lights.
> Have to up-pot BB crew today.


I'm stupid impressed with how well the three are performing. The growth is just as good as under the 400w I used last grow. 

Time to go out and shop for a cloning container and timer for the veg tent. Have a good Saturday all.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2016)

@numberfour it's a pip from a mates freebies he gave me that and the og kush and just wants snips back..

So been chopping through them fb x sc I helped a mate with and got him 48 off 23 in a 2x2m with 3 600s

Few pips in a couple bits but wasn't as bad as I thought 


I should have a canny lump wax in day or 2 to show off haha


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey 600 club, I'm back from my Colorado Rocky Mt. high and after 7 days the room is off the hook. This post is for the O'l Lady who I couldn't do any of this shit without!  Time to start sexing and culling ( I'm talking about the plants now) Too many puppies! As usual, the homemade cloner started leaking but she was "*On the mother f'er*" I hope to fire the two new 600s up today. I'm going to give everything the chop and put blocks under the 1/2 gals so my canopy is even and pull the lights down tight to avoid the HPS stretch. I'll be out there constantly checking the temp and dialing in the room, smoking hash, and probably posting random shit in the wrong place. Anyway, It's time to say goodbye to that 1000 watt noisy bastard. Just for shits a giggles I thought I would throw up a pik from the beginning since the grow journal still isn't working out for me. I love the opportunity to hang out with you folks, but I f'kn hate computers.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 9, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Placed an order for cloning gel and some plugs yesterday. Just need to find something to make a bubble cloner from and I'll be in business! Going further down the rabbit hole........


Buy it! Really there are so many cheap well designed cloners out there. My cloners were built back in the day. See the previous post.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I'm stupid impressed with how well the three are performing. The growth is just as good as under the 400w I used last grow.
> 
> Time to go out and shop for a cloning container and timer for the veg tent. Have a good Saturday all.


Look in to a clone king Figgy.....works very well....inexpensive also...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NRQJC0?keywords=Clone king&psc=1&qid=1452363020&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1-spons


----------



## numberfour (Jan 9, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @numberfour it's a pip from a mates freebies he gave me that and the og kush and just wants snips back..
> 
> So been chopping through them fb x sc I helped a mate with and got him 48 off 23 in a 2x2m with 3 600s
> 
> ...


Nice one, I think its a great name.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Look in to a clone king Figgy.....works very well....inexpensive also...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NRQJC0?keywords=Clone king&psc=1&qid=1452363020&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1-spons


I am ordering a second, and have given one as a gift too.

Hard to beat the price.

JD


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2016)

Those clone king don't ship to UK either or I would get one they look good


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am ordering a second, and have given one as a gift too.
> 
> Hard to beat the price.
> 
> JD


Also ordered two, and gifted one..


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine is a Oxycloner from ebay 20 sites with 40 inserts for $54.99 free ship.
It seems to work well I did add a small air pump instead of the venturi that comes with it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Those clone king don't ship to UK either or I would get one they look good


Here is the direct website: 
http://harriganshydroponicsandsupply.com/shop/aeroponics-cloner-systems-accessories/the-clone-king-25-site-aeroponic-cloning-machine/

The owner is very nice and helpful, maybe he can work something out as far as shipping go's . ?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Here is the direct website:
> http://harriganshydroponicsandsupply.com/shop/aeroponics-cloner-systems-accessories/the-clone-king-25-site-aeroponic-cloning-machine/
> 
> The owner is very nice and helpful, maybe he can work something out as far as shipping go's . ?


Cheers man I try sort myself 1 out


----------



## Figgy (Jan 9, 2016)

$10 bubble cloner. I had tape, air stone, and air pump already. Just did 12 site since I won't be trying to run too much all at once.


----------



## CwHall (Jan 9, 2016)

Wasn't expecting it to have so many roots so fast it's only been two weeks glad I caught it now transplanting into 5 gallon pots


----------



## Gemuadrken (Jan 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Grats Oldman!
> 
> @GemuGrows i knew I must have got the wrong end of the stick. nice looking trees btw! looks like your research is paying off for sure.


Thanks dawg! Yeah its been fun learning how to do it all

I guess stephen colbert and willie nelson made a song lmao


----------



## CwHall (Jan 9, 2016)

Real nice even Canapoy after transplanting into 5 gallon pots . Probably going to switch these Tahoe OG plants over to flower in a week or maybe 2 . I want a lil bit more height .


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2016)

@Figgy, here's the Lambsbread cloned and vegged under the led shop lights.
10 days in cloner and 25 days re-veg.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> @Figgy, here's the Lambsbread cloned and vegged under the led shop lights.
> 10 days in cloner and 25 days re-veg.
> View attachment 3582244


Nice! I've been dabbing lambsbread rosin and qwiso. Damn awesome stuff! I'm really looking forward to running them again. Definitely going to get a mother from the other seeds. So much frost, and the concentrates are crazy good!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2016)

So I heard yesterday that NL is going for legalisation. They are busting over 6000 grows in the country each year costing 5k per bust and they are only just figuring out now how this is cutting into their coffeeshop revenues lol. Proposal is to tax suppliers at 21%. It's in the 2nd chamber. I think the biggest concern is the rest of Europe. Although this has not stopped the Dutch in the past. I have a lot of digits crossed for this happening.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2016)

Tubes back on the grow,

Only 3 plemon as fuck nas what up with this black shit and roots just falling off 
 

25ltrs water
60ml veg
7.5ml root zone
10ml cal/mag

500ppm
5.5ph


Hope these ship to UK for the clone king..

In mean time I try to sort the problem out now tubes and 8x4 going


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Nice! I've been dabbing lambsbread rosin and qwiso. Damn awesome stuff! I'm really looking forward to running them again. Definitely going to get a mother from the other seeds. So much frost, and the concentrates are crazy good!


Took a little tester bud off the bottom of the first plant WOW!!! sweet and stony can't wait to see what it will be
like with a good cure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for Posting these beautiful Pix #4.!!
the colours are so amazing. Really gorgeous
I hope you don't mind I'm going to work from this one on a new ink drawing.
Happy new year


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2016)

I have some Purple Haze coconut oil cooking in oven. The hazy buds were airy but covered with frost! I can't wait to try it.

I put some of the Jesus OG oil in my coffee this morning. I love it when I can feel my blood pressure drop and I feel so in touch with the flow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2016)

lol! that's awesome Mohican. Glad your feeling so well.
that's a wild mixture caffine and Oil. You should open a coffee shop, I would be a GOLD card member for sure!!
I just printed off that picture and to my surprise it came out in COLOR! I forgot my new scanner/printer/ copyer was color , it looks SO AMAZING.. I love the way some of the leaves blend right into eachother. gives me a lot of inspiration to make it very tripped out looking


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 10, 2016)

Work is done and the 600w now fuels my ladies. I do t think the vent ductings is 100% i would love to see hiw other have set the tent ducting up. Sorryfor my first hps light on pic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2016)

lookin good there intenseneal
What I have done with my ducting in the past is put it through the upper ducting hole in the upper part of the tent and then put my fan on top of the tent.
With my tent I was able to have the fan just sit right on top of the ceiling hole face down connecting to ducting... Either on a piece of wood or something for support. Not sure if that is an option with your tent .
Another option for you for more room is to get a 6 in to 4 inch coverter metal elbow so your ducting is 4 inch instead. This will give you more room plus a 6 inch intake is over kill for your tent size.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2016)

Heres a picture of an old set up intenseneal to give you some ideas. I had all three of these tents connected to duct out a window..
the middle tent has a 4 inch to 6 inch metal converter.. but you can get them 6 to 4 as well.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for Posting these beautiful Pix #4.!!
> the colours are so amazing. Really gorgeous
> I hope you don't mind I'm going to work from this one on a new ink drawing.
> Happy new year


She was always a looker . Chopped her down tonight. I don't mind at all, just remember to post your finished drawing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2016)

WOW ,your an incredible gardener #4. very talented. all your plants are so pretty!
yeah I will definitely post the drawing when I'm done. Thank you for the inspiration. I was really blown away when I saw the photo, I love to stare at it. I have it for my desktop image and on my drawing table.
Have you ever entered your photos for a magazine to show like High times?
you should they are so incredible.
shine on dude!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2016)

This cloner wants to fuck off like......

 


Got the bucket, pump and net pots Soaking in bleach water.. found sum new net pots but only 19 so I will leave an old one in see if there's a difference between stems..

I need to do a bunch for end this month


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2016)

Also 19 neoprene colors I found for next time

On in.front is a older 1 to compare cuts


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

budolskie said:


> This cloner wants to fuck off like......
> 
> View attachment 3583252
> 
> ...


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 11, 2016)

I cannot believe David Bowie died..

I fucking adored David Bowie, i'm literally speechless. I did not even close to expect this


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2016)

These days, when things come to an end I do my best to appreciate what it is that is coming to an end. Saying goodbye to family after a visit, I try to look back at the great time we had, and how great it is that we are sad to be leaving each other. Someone dies, I'm glad that they existed. I'm glad we got to know each other as well as we did. I'm glad that my life was made just that much better by their existence. And hopefully I would have made a slight impact on them. And with all this in mind I try to do and say the things to the place and people I can, while I have the opportunity. 

It is shitty that he is gone, but I am oh so glad to have lived in a time where I got to bask in the odd brilliance of one David Bowie.

Oh... and the toddler tip for the day.... 2 year olds, glass bottles of olive oil, and tall counters DO NOT make a good combination.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 11, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW ,your an incredible gardener #4. very talented. all your plants are so pretty!i
> yeah I will definitely post the drawing when I'm done. Thank you for the inspiration. I was really blown away when I saw the photo, I love to stare at it. I have it for my desktop image and on my drawing table.
> Have you ever entered your photos for a magazine to show like High times?
> you should they are so incredible.
> shine on dude!


Hi Amber, thanks for your kind comments. I am really pleased the photo has inspired you to draw, funny enough I went to art college but found my creativity and passion was in music, so left art college to study music / sound engineering. 



jigfresh said:


> These days, when things come to an end I do my best to appreciate what it is that is coming to an end. Saying goodbye to family after a visit, I try to look back at the great time we had, and how great it is that we are sad to be leaving each other. Someone dies, I'm glad that they existed. I'm glad we got to know each other as well as we did. I'm glad that my life was made just that much better by their existence. And hopefully I would have made a slight impact on them. And with all this in mind I try to do and say the things to the place and people I can, while I have the opportunity.
> 
> It is shitty that he is gone, but I am oh so glad to have lived in a time where I got to bask in the odd brilliance of one David Bowie.
> 
> Oh... and the toddler tip for the day.... 2 year olds, glass bottles of olive oil, and tall counters DO NOT make a good combination.


Jig that's spot on. I've lost a lot of friends and family over the past 10 years and it took me a while to get my head around it all. Last year I lost one of my oldest grow friends, I just appreciated knowing him and all the good times we shared but the growing world lost out big time when he died.

This is one of his strains, unknown blueberry x cheese


Just before the chop last night


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2016)

So is that what you do now? Sound engineering? Live? This is something I might get into if the damn laws in the USA don't change soon. :/

I've always loved music and started to look into recording, when I discovered how much I enjoyed all the behind the scenes stuff. And when I realized all my favorite albums had the same guy behind them, I realized how much the recording and production has to do with what we listen to.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2016)

Dog reg pips are coming along nicely Jig.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Dog reg pips are coming along nicely Jig.
> View attachment 3583388 View attachment 3583389


Beautiful thing that canine cannabis.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 11, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lookin good there intenseneal
> What I have done with my ducting in the past is put it through the upper ducting hole in the upper part of the tent and then put my fan on top of the tent.
> With my tent I was able to have the fan just sit right on top of the ceiling hole face down connecting to ducting... Either on a piece of wood or something for support. Not sure if that is an option with your tent .
> Another option for you for more room is to get a 6 in to 4 inch coverter metal elbow so your ducting is 4 inch instead. This will give you more room plus a 6 inch intake is over kill for your tent size.


Yeah i think i will do the exhaust in the top hole, i dont like how much floor space the ducting takes up. I also have light leaking out the top vent. I had 4" duct before and i think i will use some of it for the intake to the tent. I have a 4" 190cfm fan so i already had to buy a 4"-6" adaptor. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2016)

Can I put my name on a pack of dog pips haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Yeah i think i will do the exhaust in the top hole, i dont like how much floor space the ducting takes up. I also have light leaking out the top vent. I had 4" duct before and i think i will use some of it for the intake to the tent. I have a 4" 190cfm fan so i already had to buy a 4"-6" adaptor. Thanks for the advise.


no probmemo intenseneal! anytime dude. good luck and glad I could help.

WOW! David Bowie died too, that's another great rocker gone!!!
Lemmy Kilmister from Motorhead just passed away as well and what a man oh man, what huge loss right there for me.
His funeral was broadcast live via the internet , it was so fuckin INTENSE!
we cried, we laughed, it was pretty awesome to go to his funeral online and hear all the stories about that wonderful brilliant man and to say goodbye to him with everyone that loved him.

I wonder if they will have Bowies funeral on youtube live as well. ?


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2016)

Fireballs.


Peace DST

Oh. It was a reveg clone 9r what some might say Monster Cropping lmfao. I.e Taking a clone when in flower.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> So is that what you do now? Sound engineering? Live? This is something I might get into if the damn laws in the USA don't change soon. :/
> 
> I've always loved music and started to look into recording, when I discovered how much I enjoyed all the behind the scenes stuff. And when I realized all my favorite albums had the same guy behind them, I realized how much the recording and production has to do with what we listen to.


I used to do live events and master a bit of my own production work, I think sound/light/stage engineering is the most fun gig around, I dont have enough work to stay busy full time though. just seasonal work for nike/ city club / festivals during summer,presedential visits. I also threw nightclub edm events here in portland for like 2 years too. 2 different companies.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 11, 2016)

we go dumb here

But I can tell you , you aint gonna find a place where people will stop to take a club photo without someone famous being there.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 11, 2016)

MMMMMMM hashhhhhhhhh


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> we go dumb here
> 
> But I can tell you , you aint gonna find a place where people will stop to take a club photo without someone famous being there.
> 
> View attachment 3583612


Did you grow all those people under those Fls or did you just stick them in there for the picture?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

papapayne said:


> MMMMMMM hashhhhhhhhh


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> So is that what you do now? Sound engineering? Live? This is something I might get into if the damn laws in the USA don't change soon. :/
> 
> I've always loved music and started to look into recording, when I discovered how much I enjoyed all the behind the scenes stuff. And when I realized all my favorite albums had the same guy behind them, I realized how much the recording and production has to do with what we listen to.


I worked in that business for a while and liked the production part of that industry, but I found out why musicians call each other Cats. To get them all together in a studio or show up somewhere on time is like _*herding Kats! *_The event planning is what I'm focusing on this year. I would like to throw a Canibus Cup type event here in Southern Oregon. ( Non- profit festival type thing)


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 11, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Did you grow all those people under those Fls or did you just stick them in there for the picture?


LOL!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 11, 2016)

I wanna grow in there now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2016)

Too funny Oregon Gardener... I had only experienced recording with a band when I was in the band, and we were unlike most bands in that we were on time and responsible. Last year I was working with some guys who had a small studio, we recorded 4 songs for a band and OMG, just like you said, herding cats. The amount of actual time recording was so minimal. It was seriously amazing to me. And the funniest part (to me, as I had time and patience to burn) was being with them as they listened back. All criticizing each other's playing, and wanting to change songs right there. Oh wow. They obviously were not being charged by the hour.

@Purpsmagurps that looks like a fun crew. Good times. I bet we would get along.

@DST he's a studly male too.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol. @ Production... My whole F'in life in production... It's always the "talent" that make it a pain in the arse...


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 11, 2016)

I am loving how much cooler my tent is with the 600w compared to open t5 lights.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2016)

At 9:00 eastern the History Channel is showing _The Marijuana Revolution_, a 2 hour special examining the marijuana growing industry. I set my unit to record.


cof


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Too funny Oregon Gardener... I had only experienced recording with a band when I was in the band, and we were unlike most bands in that we were on time and responsible. Last year I was working with some guys who had a small studio, we recorded 4 songs for a band and OMG, just like you said, herding cats. The amount of actual time recording was so minimal. It was seriously amazing to me. And the funniest part (to me, as I had time and patience to burn) was being with them as they listened back. All criticizing each other's playing, and wanting to change songs right there. Oh wow. They obviously were not being charged by the hour.
> 
> @Purpsmagurps that looks like a fun crew. Good times. I bet we would get along.
> 
> @DST he's a studly male too.


I would like to go back and re-name some albums. For example I would call The Beatles's White Album;* " Brian Epstein Presents" four talented guys who hate each other and aren't even on the same continent.*


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> At 9:00 eastern the History Channel is showing _The Marijuana Revolution_, a 2 hour special examining the marijuana growing industry. I set my unit to record.
> 
> 
> cof


Nice! Glad I read this 20 mins before it started so I could record it also. I just finished watching High Profits on Netflix. If you haven't seen that one it's pretty good too. 8 episodes I think


----------



## papapayne (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jan 11, 2016)

I got that show set to record to thanks for the find!

got the hash balls out, pressing em and folding em over and over. Dabbing so damn nice


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 11, 2016)

My first time taking LSD I was home alone and the TV in my living room happened to be on when I walked into the room, the movie playing was The Man Who Fell From Space. Thats when I formed my very grand appreciation for David Bowie. It was my first time tripping and it was the most appropriate movie to stumble upon with the most appropriate actor.

I'm glad that the world has spent today appreciating him, i hope the grand appreciation lasts a long time


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2016)

Someone recalled David's response when asked what "Bewlay Brothers" was about:

_*Star Trek in a leather jacket*_

He zagged when the world zigged. He will be missed.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I got that show set to record to thanks for the find!
> 
> got the hash balls out, pressing em and folding em over and over. Dabbing so damn nice


Just squished out my first Rosin ball. This shit is dank and sticky! I'm calling it the Rorschach test. I made it with hippy hash, but it still came out rock'n.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2016)

hee hee


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Doc You Have Way Too Much Time On Your Hands


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2016)

u got that right brotha!


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2016)

YES! I love it.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2016)

The big tubes gona be full decent scrag this weekend
 

Hopefully a nice little lump off it


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

Hotdog
 
Deep Blue
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2016)

Very frosty the hot dog looks a beauty, I'm looking to hit dam in Feb maybe we could meet again if you have the time


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Very frosty the hot dog looks a beauty, I'm looking to hit dam in Feb maybe we could meet again if you have the time


Aye, nae worries Bud, just gies a shout lad.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone use sensible seeds? Was thinking of getting a few slh n other lemon themed ladies n I'd seen they accept paypal so happy days


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

Sensi or Sensible? Never used the former and never heard of the latter.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Lmao. Tis Sensible seeds n aparently the banks uk based so I might get em fairly fast. They obviously don't have shit on bb but I want me something with a little lemon going on


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lmao. Tis Sensible seeds n aparently the banks uk based so I might get em fairly fast. They obviously don't have shit on bb but I want me something with a little lemon going on


Make sure it's OSSC not just SSC the later has a rep for rip offs. OSSC is Spanish based not GB.
Try Herbies for fast service.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Its more so the paypal option im looking for.usually get em from attitude but I might give herbies a go if I don't go with with sensible...which tbh I probably won't go with now lol


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> At 9:00 eastern the History Channel is showing _The Marijuana Revolution_, a 2 hour special examining the marijuana growing industry. I set my unit to record.
> 
> 
> cof


Lol im watching it now, recorded it. My state is one of the ones looking to legalize it this year. I signed the petition and did my part.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Definitely going with herbies!they've a sale of slh so happy days.thanks for that old man


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2016)

buy more breeders boutique seeds!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

I've grown dinafem n barney's farm when I first started n since then it's all been bb.gonna try a few on my bucket list within the next few grows but next should be the best two phenos of my dbxl n cheese bukakke(current grow) with an exo n gg4 thrown in..when they land but after that unless the dbxl n cb turn out sweet I'll start chipping away at the strains I'll be buying next with the gg4 n exo being kept.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

Hotdog baby.
 
 
 
Peace
DST


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Hotdog baby.
> View attachment 3584390
> View attachment 3584391
> View attachment 3584392
> ...


At the risk of sounding a bit selfish; we need more s-1's my friend.
Fireball, Jake's Dream, Blue Pit would be killers to start with along with Dog (already available).


----------



## diamonddav (Jan 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no probmemo intenseneal! anytime dude. good luck and glad I could help.
> 
> WOW! David Bowie died too, that's another great rocker gone!!!
> Lemmy Kilmister from Motorhead just passed away as well and what a man oh man, what huge loss right there for me.
> ...


yea crazy! I went on the motorhead motorboat cruise in September! it was fukin awesome, motorhead,slayer.anthrax,suicidal, exodus,hatebreed just to name a few. lemmy did not seem well at all, im surprised he didn't fall over on the last show when we were outrunning hurricain jonquin!


----------



## diamonddav (Jan 12, 2016)

oh and that blond chick jill lane on marijuana revolution, is smoking fukin hot in case you missed her


----------



## budolskie (Jan 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> At the risk of sounding a bit selfish; we need more s-1's my friend.
> Fireball, Jake's Dream, Blue Pit would be killers to start with along with Dog (already available).


U forgot to mention the deep blue haha......

500ppm maybe a little to strong?
 

Il keep an eye on them or just lower to be safe?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2016)

budolskie said:


> U forgot to mention the deep blue haha......
> 
> 500ppm maybe a little to strong?
> View attachment 3584880
> ...


It was just a start list, I didn't want to sound greedy lol but............


----------



## budolskie (Jan 13, 2016)

Round of plemons in new colors...... 
Fingers crossed for no black shit on the stems


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2016)

So to bring the conversation about music full circle I wanted to share the fun connection I just found. So I was sitting here listening to songs I like. I put on a 'My Chemical Romance' song from 2005. Per our talk about producers I decided to look up who produced their album '3 cheers for sweet revenge', from which the song came. It was produced by a guy names Howard Benson. Among Mr. Bensons discography is 4 Mororhead albums and a track where My chemical romance covered David Bowie's 'Under Pressure'.

Trippy.

Oh, and my first girlfriend from 6th grade died yesterday.  She got in a car accident near the end of last year and couldn't recover. 

Nice plants yall.

And don't forget to bring a towel. lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2016)

FMILY sent me this pic of the first ever SRS rosin! I haven't got the smoke report yet. Maybe his head blew up after he smoked it?!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Thisnis what i found hiding inside that large box.View attachment 3579874


That's the next upgrade I am considering.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 13, 2016)

glad to be a free man, yesterday nearly got arrested twice...

cops in my town got 0 tolerance for bud we got searched because our car had the odor of cannabis but we all had 215 and weren't smoking etc 

total harassment in my own neighborhood I've lived in for 22 years!

had some L in my pocket, and second time it was in my friends car that got searched 
cops asked me what the container it was in was but it was next to my wallet in my pocket so i said it was my wallet lol

when the car got searched he looked so roughly and quick i guess the dose flew outta the container and was sitting next some trash we had left in the trunk! 

never got so close to serving time for doses but I'm not about to stop my way of life

man i am grateful i have a 215, and a level head to talk to cops so i didn't fuck myself over 

only so many times you get searched with schedule 1 substances on you and get away with it! 

so goddamned grateful! much love and happy gardening everyone!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2016)

What a difference 2 weeks make, gotta love BB seeds.
@Figgy, these are the Sam's Club shop lights.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice bunch you got there Oldman!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice bunch you got there Oldman!!


Thanks bru, I can't take much credit for these I'v been sick and ignored the bejesus out of them
that's all genetics and water occasionally.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2016)

I feel you. Not been giving anything much attention apart from the 2 Yins. I think my yield will be a bit of a larf this round but hey ho.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

supchaka said:


> FMILY sent me this pic of the first ever SRS rosin! I haven't got the smoke report yet. Maybe his head blew up after he smoked it?!
> View attachment 3585044


Here is my first pull with my hippy hash.I'm posting this in the Hash threads and calli'n it *The Rorschach Test*. but since you started..... Thank you Matt Rize. ( funny you-tubes). We have been blowing BHO for years, but this Rosin is too cool( pun intended) I have already ordered a press and a hash bag upgrade. I use a glass bead I made in a glass-class to lift it off of the parchment. After that, it was a mess. I still need a camera. For what it's worth I tested it on a hard-core BHO guy I know and he was thoroughly im-_*pressed*_....... I know, I'll stop! Anyway, we will soon have it chem tested and really see. $100.00 per test.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 13, 2016)

Finally got my nl5xhaze gals flipped. Ill be back after the stretch for the jungle pics.
Main lined, 7 gal smarties, organic soil and ACT plus a few tricks here and there.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm just thankful the tent holds humidity the way it does I only water a couple times a week.
My flower room on the other hand looks like a blighted city park in Autumn, it needs some
work.
2 weeks is a long time without maintenance.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> What a difference 2 weeks make, gotta love BB seeds.
> @Figgy, these are the Sam's Club shop lights.
> View attachment 3585083 View attachment 3585084 View attachment 3585085


Nice! My 3 are rocking out well. I think I need to raise the lights to get some stretch So I can take clones. Maybe a couple more weeks and I'll have them in the flower tent. I just wanted a couple of cuts if each before I transferred them.

Also, I saw those lights at Wallyworld for $43. Just another option for those without a Sams.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2016)

@oldman60 - those plants look amazing. I want to get some of those lights!

I saw a cool trick from a grower that was using clear cups. He would put the clear cups in black cups. Then he could shield the roots from the light and still slide out the clear cups when he wanted to look at the roots.

Yesterday was 74 degrees and today it is 55! I am leaving the clones inside today.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @oldman60 - those plants look amazing. I want to get some of those lights!
> 
> I saw a cool trick from a grower that was using clear cups. He would put the clear cups in black cups. Then he could shield the roots from the light and still slide out the clear cups when he wanted to look at the roots.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo, they are a prime example of hybrid vigor.
I've been using clear cups for a while now with no bad results maybe just dumb luck.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2016)

I have never seen any studies that say it is bad. I just thought that it was a cool trick that allowed you to do both.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 13, 2016)

@oldman60 when using the shop led from sam's club, how high do you keep them above your canopy ??

i wanna try a few out asap my 4 foot t5 isn't enough i keep outgrowing my space lol


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks Mo, they are a prime example of hybrid vigor.
> I've been using clear cups for a while now with no bad results maybe just dumb luck.


Ive seen roots exposed directly under HPS turn green and harden off but those are under hps, my starts go in a gallon jug cut in half, i used to tape it but doesnt matter if i do or not i get the same result, roots everywhere.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 13, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> @oldman60 when using the shop led from sam's club, how high do you keep them above your canopy ??
> 
> i wanna try a few out asap my 4 foot t5 isn't enough i keep outgrowing my space lol


Food for thought but these would be inexpensive supplemental.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0089Q1FWE/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1452713588&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=45w+cfl&dpPl=1&dpID=41qWLeytM0L&ref=plSrch


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 13, 2016)

Same output as a 2ft 4 bulb t5 but more flexibility where you put them, not quite as well directed toward one direction as a shop light though. My 4x4 will have 200w of supplemental lighting if im including the uvb bulbs and cfls ill have in their when the stretch is done.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> @oldman60 when using the shop led from sam's club, how high do you keep them above your canopy ??
> 
> i wanna try a few out asap my 4 foot t5 isn't enough i keep outgrowing my space lol


About 4" is all you need but with that many plants they are about 8" for light spread.
There is no determinable heat with these units plants can grow right into them with no burn 
even small fluro's give off heat and plants shouldn't touch them.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> About 4" is all you need but with that many plants they are about 8" for light spread.
> There is no determinable heat with these units plants can grow right into them with no burn
> even small fluro's give off heat and plants shouldn't touch them.


thanks for the help @oldman60 , i was wondering how close i could get babies to them haha

i have a bunch of lil ones i might put under those and keep my teens under the t5 

trying to upsize but not add to the electric bill, these days bills are adding up but i think i got it covered finally


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> Food for thought but these would be inexpensive supplemental.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0089Q1FWE/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1452713588&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=45w+cfl&dpPl=1&dpID=41qWLeytM0L&ref=plSrch


no comparison. Those are florescence and the other are 4' led shop lights and floros put out a lot more heat.

according to their online site you can buy from Sam's without a card and pay 10% more...they are currently $35.98.


cof


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 13, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> no comparison. Those are florescence and the other are 4' led shop lights and floros put out a lot more heat.
> View attachment 3585241
> according to their online site you can buy from Sam's without a card and pay 10% more...they are currently $35.98.
> 
> ...


Wasnt making a comparison was throwing out options. I like being able to put light where i need it panels are great for over head fluoros i like vertically on the sides.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 13, 2016)

How high up from the plants is everyone running their 600 at? Wondering if i can raise mine a little for more coverage and not decrease the intensity at the tops too much. I'm at about 18-20 inches and i have a taller stavita that is about 10 inches from the light.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> How high up from the plants is everyone running their 600 at? Wondering if i can raise mine a little for more coverage and not decrease the intensity at the tops too much. I'm at about 18-20 inches and i have a taller stavita that is about 10 inches from the light.


I keep mine about 22-24" and I still get bleaching once in a while a lot depends on the bulb
and the attributes of your reflector.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm around 20". I recently got a double ended 1000w hps and was warned that the light needed lots of room from the plants to prevent burning.....wound up with small fluffy buds. The light is about 20-24" above the nearest buds without burning. I like using the back of the hand heat test. If it's too hot for your hand it's too hot for the plants, so raise it till it quits.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Jan 13, 2016)

Pile to add to wax fund
 

And my m8s tube for a nail or 2


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2016)

Very cute bud


----------



## budolskie (Jan 14, 2016)

Think I need to get this instead of the 36 clone king 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=221443828870


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 14, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> thanks for the help @oldman60 , i was wondering how close i could get babies to them haha
> 
> i have a bunch of lil ones i might put under those and keep my teens under the t5
> 
> trying to upsize but not add to the electric bill, these days bills are adding up but i think i got it covered finally





budolskie said:


> Think I need to get this instead of the 36 clone king View attachment 3585829
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=221443828870


That's the way I would go on both of those products.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 14, 2016)

Theres about to be like another pound of shit nug around these parks.

Should I name this batch the "lung killer" or the "tastes like shit?"

I hope that purple paint I hit em with adds to the weight
   

I wanna go with the "tastes like shit" but I just know when anybody tokes this they are gonna need an inhaler.

Thoughts?

Oh yeah also I heard Agent Orange stresses them into making more trichomes, so i gave them a heaping dose of that


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm around 20". I recently got a double ended 1000w hps and was warned that the light needed lots of room from the plants to prevent burning.....wound up with small fluffy buds. The light is about 20-24" above the nearest buds without burning. I like using the back of the hand heat test. If it's too hot for your hand it's too hot for the plants, so raise it till it quits.
> 
> 
> cof


The hand test resulted in very cool even an inch from the hood glass. So i guess im ok that the height im at now. Im using the cheap buld the setup came with on 600w for now, as the buld ages or maybe to experiment i will turn up the ballast to super lumen. Its an ebay Nebula ballast, bulb and xl hood. Once thus bulb gets old i will get a Hortilux.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2016)

I have open hoods and a window a/c.....you can light burn them without heat by having it too close. Watch the nearest leaves for burn signs.
I've been using the ushio bulbs with good success.....and I try to change them every 2 years.


cof


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2016)

Possibly the most even canopy I've had with a mixed sativa and indica run. Multi strain run is kinda a bitch to keep them all happy, we will just have to see. I THINK the stretch is over 2 weeks in but last run these sativas grew 4 weeks out.. Either way I'm done tucking (I keep telling myself). I'm trying to spread the six as best I can, but had to throw a 70w in a dark corner, and the 400 t5 is cascading over.. Shit I even have some cfls trying to help. Under lit with t12s if you told me candles helped I'd be in there with a lighter. This ones just a personal and I'm here to say yes you can grow in attics..


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Think I need to get this instead of the 36 clone king View attachment 3585829
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=221443828870


i got a 40 site spare lol


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2016)

I've ordered now haha should be here Monday then I get sum from cuts off the bbs in 8x4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

Could of collected in person later in the year. Look on their faces as you take that as yer carry on luggage hahah


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha that what made me back off from one from us,
Customs seeing it and double the price for 6 more cuts a time


----------



## papapayne (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice set up Papa.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

Dog nug


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

Hotdog is bonkers frosty. Yield on it comes from the Fireballs side though so not huge flowers. Super dense nugs.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol. ..resin on my white sheeting. Time for a new door me thinks.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


>


Looks great papa you've got to post another video next month.




DST said:


> Dog nug
> View attachment 3586354


One of these days we need to have a club Dog show.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


>


Fckn'n A man!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2016)

Went to a buddies birthday last night with the SRS in tow. Man that shits like the best party weed! I didn't know anyone but the bday boy so It was like a grade school dance where im quiet on the wall. I broke out the sack and we burned 2 bowls between 6 people. What a difference a bowl makes! Turned all them fuckers into chatty kathys lol. Best smoke session I've had in a long time


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2016)

Smokin' the peace pipe!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sounds like the old days, after the first joint everybody is a new friend.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's the cheeky side cab with a deep blue left and kinda centre. Hotdog back rightish and dog front right.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2016)

Root Porn....................


 
day 13 ......


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Root Porn....................
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586893
> day 13 ......


Rapunzel, Rapunzel..............


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 15, 2016)

End of week 3. 2 GDP 1 OG Kush and 1 that i have been calling "?" since i dont know what it is. All bag seed. I fed too much veg nutes in flower this time and have a little N toxicity.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2016)

Stopping by to say high

I found a place to rent pretty quick so we will be moving in the new place in two weeks. I will be back around a little more. I started a tread in the seed and strain section that i would link up if i could right now. Anyway made this this morning before starting @papapayne 's Doc style greenhouse. 
See where o fucked my hand pounding tpost


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

Waxa Saturday for me this what I got for me tube, I hope for a good return 

Will post the lump Later when made


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2016)

Made another pipe tonight


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

Dr u make and sell, they are sum nice peices ad love a little one like that for dabs hahah


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3587016 Made another pipe tonight


Doc, check your email.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2016)

I could take pics of this Hotdog all day long.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

DST said:


> I could take pics of this Hotdog all day long.
> View attachment 3587075



I love taking photos when m plants are Flowering In the 
2nd half haha


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 16, 2016)

Must be frozen hotdogs, tons if frost on them, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Dr u make and sell, they are sum nice peices ad love a little one like that for dabs hahah


I am just starting but yea I sent the first $400 box of pipes off this week.


oldman60 said:


> Doc, check your email.


Ok bud


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 16, 2016)

hey 600!

here's a pic of my mendo breath f2 behind my 9lb hammer

soon as the 9lb hammer finishes ill fill the tent back up around the mendo breath 

just been busy trying to make a few bucks to pay some bills, things are getting expensive for me right now

but let's see how it goes! happy gardening everyone and have a great day!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

14g


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2016)

Gotta love the pooch Hydro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

Bud. Just a warning. Blasting into silicone is not good. The silicon can leech out in butane. I hope to god you purge that stuff before using man. Would hate to see you or anyone else become sick from it.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2016)

A while ago something happened to the sd card reader in my computer and i could not upload from my camera. Now i have a new computer but cant find my camera.. Shitty having to go to riu on the phone to upload..
Went to christiania yesterday with 200g of homegrown. 140g of sour amnesia and 60g of cheese candy and sweet cheese.
While waiting approval standing by a barrel on fire keeping warm. A guy from another booth walks up to me and whispers about me asking for el negro next time. he will give me a better price bla bla bla another guy steps in and starts yelling at the guy to fuck off and he will be punished for stealing customers. 
Got 200g of a nice blond hash called "salak" and 30g of some black sticky christmas smoke. Best they had and im quite pleased 

On a sad note ive had an electrician over and tell me the box i have is so new that trying to reroute they will be able pin point my location. So ill have to go with 1200w. Alternating 12/12.
A bunch of jobs came up lately so im hopeing i will get contacted soon. applyed for 6 different places the last 2 days. I just finished the "ground course" for procesoperator. Final score was 10 with 4 10's and a 12 in maths along the way. Pretty awesome. fingers crossed 

Budolskie that seems like a great return. what amount does that tube hold?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

@SomeGuy no purge m8 but the Silicon has been used for over a year now If that helps...

What's a cheap way to purge it lads?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Cheapest way is to leave it sit n let the oxygen do its business...or do a do it urself vacuum purge wouldn't cost you that much.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't really think the silicon being old will help. You can get cheap ptfe sheeting that you can blast onto. Heat purging some argue is all that is necessary. I purge mine in a vacuum and try to keep at a constant 100f temp. 4-5days.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @SomeGuy no purge m8 but the Silicon has been used for over a year now If that helps...
> 
> What's a cheap way to purge it lads?



Skunkpharm search had an article about silicone. Just watching out for peeps. . At least you know now. 

Recommend vacuum and heat to purge it. 

Also recommend looking at rosin tech. No solvents/explosives and great product. Lots of folks in Cali now making rosin.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2016)

Whip the shit out of it Budolski..


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

The Dawg said:


>


easily one of my favourite bands. .fucking love devo man .WE ARE DEVO


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

And the beat goes on...










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

I've heard whipping does not release as much as we thought. I've done.that too though... 

Lately I've been just dabbing the dry sift from my grinder and it is absolutely incredible. I started after dabbing a bunch of the bubble hash Dr d sent down to me via Andrew. Surprised that it tasted good and worked great too.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Dude ive dabbed right after i blew with butane n she settled lol n i noticed a massive difference after 24 hour just sitting out chilling with oxygen


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

I think I will look into purging it and buying the stuff as round cuts will Cover it


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

I have tried some of the most extensively cleaned and baked BHO and I can still taste something off.

If you start with pharmaceutical grade Butane you might be able to get something that won't have impurities.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2016)

Saw Devo at what must have been their first show in San Diego,
at SDSU. We heard them on the Dr Demento show years before
we saw them.

My bro and I translated "Jocko Homo" into French for a project in High School.

They tell us that
We lost our tails
Evolving up
From little snails.
I say it's all
Just wind in sails!

Are we not men?!?
We are Devo!
D-E-V-O


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2016)

My best friend had them as music teachers at UCLA.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=141830953090&category=20546&pm=1&ds=0&t=1452972326208

Is this all I need lads I could get it now as ends in 15mins


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Saw Devo at what must have been their first show in San Diego,
> at SDSU. We heard them on the Dr Demento show years before
> we saw them.
> 
> ...


duuuuude u just won me over lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2016)

After blasting i always whip for around 10-15 mins until it stops bubbling whip some more and it comes out as budder if done with temps just under boiling point.
A friend does it without whipping nor any purging and i cant smoke that shizz it crackles when put on the nail and taste is way off.
Extensive whipping will remove terpines tho.. A vakuum pump aint cheap so ill keep whipping until i find someone willing to chim in on one.
I still get flashbacks of my first dog S1 bho. Wrecking funny


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=141830953090&category=20546&pm=1&ds=0&t=1452972326208
> 
> Is this all I need lads I could get it now as ends in 15mins


Nah you ned the vakuum pump..
Search ebay for a bho vacuum kit


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Skunkpharm search had an article about silicone. Just watching out for peeps. . At least you know now.
> 
> Recommend vacuum and heat to purge it.
> 
> Also recommend looking at rosin tech. No solvents/explosives and great product. Lots of folks in Cali now making rosin.


AMEN to that last line. After doing solventless, I won't smoke BHO. With rosin you can actually taste the terpenes, not just that bud + butane taste


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have tried some of the most extensively cleaned and baked BHO and I can still taste something off.
> 
> If you start with pharmaceutical grade Butane you might be able to get something that won't have impurities.


Glad I aint the only one....I know a lot of people give me the crazy look when I say their shatter tastes like butane.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I've heard whipping does not release as much as we thought. I've done.that too though...
> 
> Lately I've been just dabbing the dry sift from my grinder and it is absolutely incredible. I started after dabbing a bunch of the bubble hash Dr d sent down to me via Andrew. Surprised that it tasted good and worked great too.


Did you get any of the gg4 or just the darker mixed stuff?



papapayne said:


> AMEN to that last line. After doing solventless, I won't smoke BHO. With rosin you can actually taste the terpenes, not just that bud + butane taste


I am glade you have liked the rosin and that we have had time to teach you how to get a better product from your bubble.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 16, 2016)

Just dropped 10 SourAmnesia x Dog bx2. Cant wait to see what comes out  first ever intentional breeding 
Other than that:
WhiteBerry, Tank, Kraken 47, Critical +2.0, Chingis Khan and Extreme Kush. Revegging sweet cheese. Should find some keepers this round.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2016)

7 plants hanging 3 more for tomorrow, this is one tired Oldman.
BB gear is looking better and better, fast ass growers they are.
Pix latter I'm too beat to go back down now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2016)

OK feeling a bit better now, here's some porn for tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2016)

@HydroGp i am going to hit up your email tomorrow so check it.



oldman60 said:


> OK feeling a bit better now, here's some porn for tonight.
> View attachment 3587507 View attachment 3587508 View attachment 3587509


Looking great oldman

Made a new style oil rig tonight and finished it first try


----------



## budolskie (Jan 16, 2016)

Doc they are mint like but when u said u posted $400 dollar box...

I ment a single piece I could buy haha they are like £50-60 here for 1


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> OK feeling a bit better now, here's some porn for tonight.
> View attachment 3587507 View attachment 3587508 View attachment 3587509


Looks very thick there oldman! What strain is that one? The veggers are looking very happy to!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yea


budolskie said:


> Doc they are mint like but when u said u posted $400 dollar box...
> 
> I ment a single piece I could buy haha they are like £50-60 here for 1


 I ment that was my first sale i have had so far


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

Sweet man just let me no how much and that, 
Also is that male or female end they have as mine is like this 

1 week the tubes also


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2016)

Budolskie. Check out Custom Clouds website.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

Any help on this guy in my tubes 
 

Magnesium??


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Budolskie. Check out Custom Clouds website.



What is that lots of stuff come up when I Google that haha


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Looks very thick there oldman! What strain is that one? The veggers are looking very happy to!


 Thanks papa, that's C99.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Sweet man just let me no how much and that,
> Also is that male or female end they have as mine is like this View attachment 3587663
> 
> 1 week the tubes alsoView attachment 3587664
> ...


that one is a 14 mm male but I can do any kind you want.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Any help on this guy in my tubes View attachment 3587692
> View attachment 3587693
> 
> Magnesium??


What are your ppms?

Reverse/tap/or well?

What nute line?

Do you use calmag?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2016)

Finish one I have been working on


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2016)

Customclouds.de


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> What are your ppms?
> 
> Reverse/tap/or well?
> 
> ...


33l tap water
60ml ionic grow
7.5ml Dutch master root zone
10ml cal/mag...
That made 500ppm and 5.7ph..

Last night I added 10ml cal/mag And is now 600ppm and still 5.7


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> that one is a 14 mm male but I can do any kind you want.


A 18mm female I think I need for my nail and bowl haha


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 33l tap water
> 60ml ionic grow
> 7.5ml Dutch master root zone
> 10ml cal/mag...
> ...


O: Maybe 500 atm is too low?

My plants (even though they are seriously huge) have been running 1500-2000 ppm (too high imo but they are dealing with it like champs), i think these plants can take more than that 500.

Maybe a simple general deficiency? Of course I don't want you to make any decisions based only off what I say, but you could maybe bump em up to 800, 100 being calmag the other 200 being your base nutes?

Again, just my thoughts

Your current issue seems almost like a phosphorus/potassium/calcium deficiency, but its really hard to say especially cuz they are in veg; which is why I think a general nute bump could fix the problem.

Again, just my 0.02


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> OK feeling a bit better now, here's some porn for tonight.
> View attachment 3587507 View attachment 3587508 View attachment 3587509


Looking great Oldman.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm changing the res today I think but yeah I see what other suggest aswell, 

@jigfresh @Don Gin and Ton u think the plemons love the feed


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

@Dr.D81 

That blue piece is quality haha


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I'm changing the res today I think but yeah I see what other suggest aswell,
> 
> @jigfresh @Don Gin and Ton u think the plemons love the feed


i've been using CX hydroponics with compost teas. I think CX might honestly be one of the best nute lines on market, if you email them they will send you a generous sample size of their full line for the shipping cost (Like $34).

Definitely look into it, the stuff has been killer and a half for me

Their base nutes are like 5-10ml/L, all their suppliments are 1 Ml/L. The stuff costs a little up front but lasts a long ass time. Its syntheic but its blended with kelp extracts. Again, the stuff has been insane for me

I have dirt cheep access to many nute lines, I even have a few full boxes of nute lines sitting around. The nutes I chose for my hydro is CX hydroponics.

http://www.cxhydroponics.net/

^I very seriously suggest you guys check those guys out. Again, they will send you a full sample pack for a very low price


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I'm changing the res today I think but yeah I see what other suggest aswell,
> 
> @jigfresh @Don Gin and Ton u think the plemons love the feed


MG and N in bountiful amounts for the plemon I found otherwise you'll be looking at pastey green leaves.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

So i maybe should be adding more veg and cal mag haha.. a just worried about adding to much there growth doesn't seem to of slowed down either but I imagine soon I will


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> So i maybe should be adding more veg and cal mag haha.. a just worried about adding to much there growth doesn't seem to of slowed down either but I imagine soon I will


As far as I understand, cannabis is a calcium magnesium whore. Its gonna be hard to over calmag. Also, at least with my nute line, these plants can handle crazy PPM's. If I were growing semi mature lettuce I would have it at 500ppm, but semi mature pot i'd have at 800-900 ppm o:

Again, just my 0.02


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

What's the bottle for the Cal-Mag say? Mine was 5ml- 10ml per gal. I would always use 5ml per gal minimum, and usually like 7ml per gallon. I'm guessing more cal mag would help. Maybe a bit less base nutes so compensate for the added cal mag. 600 isn't too high. Deffo add veg if they are still vegging... they will need that N.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 17, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> What's the bottle for the Cal-Mag say? Mine was 5ml- 10ml per gal. I would always use 5ml per gal minimum, and usually like 7ml per gallon. I'm guessing more cal mag would help. Maybe a bit less base nutes so compensate for the added cal mag. 600 isn't too high. Deffo add veg if they are still vegging... they will need that N.


Very good point, calmag comes with N. Its gonna be hard to overdo calmag in veg with running low veg ppms

IMO/in my experience that is


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2016)

MG or call mag whatever will always come with N as that it's main purpose....to allow the plant to uptake N.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 17, 2016)

DST said:


> MG or call mag whatever will always come with N as that it's main purpose....to allow the plant to uptake N.


Also Magnesium is the center atom in cholrophyll. Plants gonna stay green at the veins, but yellow in between when they don't have enough.

Calcium doesnt move through the plant, pretty much once its taken up it stays where it is. Its a non mobile nutrient; which is why the plant needs a pretty constant supply of the stuff.

Nitrogen, of course we all know what nitrogen does.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

2ml ltr on cal mag bottle

So my base is 7ml/1ltr
Cal/mag is 2ml/1ltr
Root zone is 5ml/20ltrs

Tap water is 200ppm on its own and I wana fill with 30ltrs water 

What would you guys suggest for the res change today


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 2ml ltr on cal mag bottle
> 
> So my base is 7ml/1ltr
> Cal/mag is 2ml/1ltr
> ...


One of my customers was runnin 2ml/gallon of 4 different cal mag suppliments and raving about the results.

usually i'd be like "ok dawg sounds good.." But this guy has an extremely expensive/diald in setup.

High calmag with a good variety of them could very well be something grand.

My thoughts, maybe try 800ppm, I doubt it will burn but your plants look like they may be hungry. But you have been growing far longer than me so of course its up to you


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

I will raise the ppms when I change today after dinner, I maybe hopefully have a idea of how much of each to start with..
This is the only place I can trust the in answers haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I'm changing the res today I think but yeah I see what other suggest aswell,
> 
> @jigfresh @Don Gin and Ton u think the plemons love the feed


aye mine took all I threw at her but i feed til the tips singe a bit then back off.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 17, 2016)

sup guys, I flipped on the bloom setting today, still vegging though


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like 700-800 it is then this afternoon any thoughts tho of how much that ppm be veg an how much b cal mag baring in mind the waters ready 200


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

I would add 60 ml of cal mag, 7.5 zone, 150 ml of the veg nutes. See what ppm that gets you. 700 should be fine, even 800... but I would like 700 better. See what the plants think of that.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

Iv added the 60ml cal/mag 
7.5 root zone
Then got up to 120ml on the Veg 
And that's giving me 700-800 but just keep flashing between them


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

Ph 5.6 ppm 700-800 would that extra 30ml Veg u suggest @jigfresh take me over the 800 mark


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds good to me. See how they roll with that. And if anything looks too weird, just add water.

EDIT: Just leave out the extra 30 ml for now. We posting at the same time lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

Also... we are out for the day... everyone is dressed and we are off to see another castle. The landscape is littered with them. Good luck with it all bud.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 17, 2016)

OK Cheers man hope u have a good day, I just be back and forth watching these haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 17, 2016)

So I'm getting rid of my scrog net for now. I liked using it but I hate not being able to work on my plants easily, and it's all ready hard enough growing them in the space I have.

So I'm going back to just some simple LSTing.

I don't feel like cutting a bunch of holes in my smart pots and tieing all the strings and such. Does anyone have any creative and simple solutions to this? Maybe some weights on strings or some hooks or wire that would be quick.

Any ideas?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

Safety pins?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> So I'm getting rid of my scrog net for now. I liked using it but I hate not being able to work on my plants easily, and it's all ready hard enough growing them in the space I have.
> 
> So I'm going back to just some simple LSTing.
> 
> ...


I use binder clips..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

Supchaka uses tomato cages, although I think it's more for support than tying down. it should work ok though.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm liking the idea of binder clips. As well as the tomato cage.

Loving the creative solutions thanks guys.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 17, 2016)

yeah man, i never got into scrog for those same reasons

it looks badass, but i like being able to move and manage plants individually
plus my flowering space is only a 4x4 with a single 600

honestly, i get pretty fat buds with a couple toppings and lst
but I'm sure i could max it out a bit more, even though my last run was biggest yet and i didn't train as aggressively as some runs,

but I'm sure that is attributed to better genetics as well  

Tomato cages help a lot and now i wanna try those binder clips for lst!


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 17, 2016)

I need help with exhaust fan, carbon filter and duct setup. I need to redo mine and make it more clean and move the fan into the tent. Please share pics of your setup to guve me ideas.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 17, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I need help with exhaust fan, carbon filter and duct setup. I need to redo mine and make it more clean and move the fan into the tent. Please share pics of your setup to guve me ideas.


Here's how mine is set up, it's out of the way and draws excess heat off.
Tent is 4'x8'x6.5'.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2016)

More from the Deep Blue. Blackcurrant lozenge/cough sweet smell is strong in this droid.
 
 

Peace DST.

And I had 2 clones of this. One the fairy picked up and due to shoddy packaging the thing snapped. And the remaining clone I decided to drop on its head. I didn't even hear it as I had my bose noise cancelling things on...it was only when I looked down and saw a pile of earth and I was like.....oooooh fuk. After digging the poor thing out of the pile its been repotted and is currently off all life support systems and responding well to not being thrown around anymore....I seem to have to do everything at 200mph at the moment. Slow down.....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2016)

what???? you can't juggle a career, a company, a wife, two children under three and a garden. You need to come up for air sometimes.
Beautiful plants....and kids.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2016)

Haha I could do with a holiday right about now 
I was thinking I could take the family somewhere....but then that seems like hard work lmfao.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2016)

it'll get better....in a few years when your sons are older and you can share adventures.


cof


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah man u can teach em to trim for their pocket money.


----------



## rocko369 (Jan 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Root Porn....................
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586893
> day 13 ......


The clone king,never seems to fail!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (Jan 17, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah man, i never got into scrog for those same reasons
> 
> it looks badass, but i like being able to move and manage plants individually
> plus my flowering space is only a 4x4 with a single 600
> ...





AllDayToker said:


> So I'm getting rid of my scrog net for now. I liked using it but I hate not being able to work on my plants easily, and it's all ready hard enough growing them in the space I have.
> 
> So I'm going back to just some simple LSTing.
> 
> ...



Yea, I built the 3 SCROG cages for this run in my garage, (first time trying it out, big plants forced it)...already don't like it for those exact reasons. Such a pain in the ass to get full access, even in a large space.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 17, 2016)

Ordered a small 2x2x3 tent for a small mother once i find one worth keeping , cones and seedlings. It will also work as a veg tent for the first few weeks of veg. Lighting will be a Darkstar led and some t5 strips to add so e blue. Then into the 4x4 under the 600w mh for a week or 2 before flowering with the hps.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 17, 2016)

Male Fireball that is getting chopped. Wish I had time and space for breeding.
 
Female Fireball on right, unknown sex Fireball on left, and 3 Lambsbread seeds in solos.
 
And Monday awaits....


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Male Fireball that is getting chopped. Wish I had time and space for breeding.
> View attachment 3588207
> Female Fireball on right, unknown sex Fireball on left, and 3 Lambsbread seeds in solos.
> View attachment 3588211
> And Monday awaits....


Good luck with the Lambsbread I hope all 3 work out, take lots of clones.
My 6 clones are in the flower room now.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 17, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm liking the idea of binder clips. As well as the tomato cage.
> 
> Loving the creative solutions thanks guys.



Tomato ring trained nl5xhaze

I use an 18 inch ring for 14 inch pots.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Good luck with the Lambsbread I hope all 3 work out, take lots of clones.
> My 6 clones are in the flower room now.


One will be a mom. The concentrates off them are awesome!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I built the 3 SCROG cages for this run in my garage, (first time trying it out, big plants forced it)...already don't like it for those exact reasons. Such a pain in the ass to get full access, even in a large space.


You need individual plant screens man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

Fireballs trunk. All 2 days into flip.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 18, 2016)

Ppm 700-800 and ph is 6.0

New cloner today hopefully, I can get sum snips off the 8x4 and flip it, then a few pics aswell


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2016)

Hotdog in my side cab. Few weeks behind the other lot.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 18, 2016)

Has anyone smoked the HDxSC yet? mine are growing like weeds (pardon the pun)
I think they're the fastest of the group.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Fireballs trunk. All 2 days into flip.
> View attachment 3588330


What a stalky bitch.. Do you cut the bottoms out of those smaller smart pots.. Or just let the roots grow through? 

If so what kinda ball do you get out of the second pot I would think that would inhibit it..no?


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> What a stalky bitch.. Do you cut the bottoms out of those smaller smart pots.. Or just let the roots grow through?
> 
> If so what kinda ball do you get out of the second pot I would think that would inhibit it..no?


I think...from what i understand about smart pots, and from what I have seen. As long as they hit moisture on the other side, they dont air prune as intended, they just grow right thru. All my 65s and 100s outdoors had roots thru the bottoms, and smart pots left on saucers of water especially will grow hella roots thru the bottom.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah i have near you can plant them and the roits grow through the pots. I use them but have never done it like that myself. Could start in small 1g pots and go right into 5g with no stress to the plants.....


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 18, 2016)

Day 21 9 pound hammer and ripped bubba 


Ripped bubba front right other 2 9 pound hammer 
Pic of my room


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 18, 2016)

Smart pots will let roots grow right through if wet, I believe @AlphaPhase had some on flood
tables that had monstrous root growth outside the bag.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 18, 2016)

I run them on flood tables too, never thought of just putting them in a bigger pot whole. I was always worries about transplant shock, one of those too obvious solution haha


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Has anyone smoked the HDxSC yet? mine are growing like weeds (pardon the pun)
> I think they're the fastest of the group.


@numberfour I think may have smoked some...I think he just harvested anyway.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2016)

Both cloners just fit 

The plemon in back cloner should be out this week and I will just have the new one in.... 


Seeds have to hang round the tubes for a couple days aswell


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2016)

After seeing black mush on a couple I have binned them and hoyed the decent ones in me new one


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 19, 2016)

Phat leafs on the Tank


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2016)

Just tell me if you are getting bore of my hotdog pics 


Well if you are bored then how about a pic of a scone with jam and cream?


What? Still bored. Ffs. We'll heres a Deep Blue clone that survived the equivalent of a human free fall from Space

Has even got some new growth on it....yipeee clappy clap clap.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 19, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Has anyone smoked the HDxSC yet? mine are growing like weeds (pardon the pun)
> I think they're the fastest of the group.





DST said:


> @numberfour I think may have smoked some...I think he just harvested anyway.


Not smoked any yet, harvested last Sunday, off the stems this morning and into jars for curing. One of the lower buds. The smell is divine. 


@oldman60 there are some pictures of this plant just before the chop on the Breeders Boutique thread in the seedbank reviews page 186.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 19, 2016)

Getting the last of my first BB harvested up. For my two big plants of DOG and Deep Psychosis finishing weeks early, and 1 of my 4 Jakes Dreams and my CQ48 in small pots finishing weeks early. So no 2 weeks of fattening up at the end. I am still going to get over 8oz with my new light, which I am quite surprised.

The quality of the smoke is amazing. The CQ 48, and the 4 different phenos of Jakes Dreams I got are all good, but don't think potency is there for me.

The DOG and Deep Psychosis I am very impressed with. Strength is awesome, both taste very good, sweet and pleasant. Defiantly like nothing I have ever grown in my life. Really great stuff.

For this next run I'll be going back to my soil, which is ROLS, so expecting a nice and level run, no whacky stuff I got with the FFOF. Getting rid of the scrog net and going to use tomato cages for support and training. I will have one DOG clone and one Deep Psychosis clone from this last run, and they will be in 10g smart pots. 

Can't wait to see these plants full potential, and my lights full potential, on this run coming up.

Stay Green everyone!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2016)

@DST keep posting the hotdogs, Hahha post 1 this way

My hdxsc has sum leafs on it... cuts tomorrow of a few


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 19, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Not smoked any yet, harvested last Sunday, off the stems this morning and into jars for curing. One of the lower buds. The smell is divine.
> View attachment 3589004
> 
> @oldman60 there are some pictures of this plant just before the chop on the Breeders Boutique thread in the seedbank reviews page 186.


Thank you, I just can't believe the speed of growth with these beasties.
They are easily 1.5-2 times taller than the other 4 strains.
We definitely have enough people growing HDxSC to get a good idea of what
it will do.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2016)

Should I top my plemons before the hit the net?
 

I can't wait to flip as in 2 more days the last run would been flipped


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 19, 2016)

Pics don't show how frosty they are day 22


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2016)

That last one shows it.  Nice stuff.

@budolskie, 6 of one half dozen of the other with topping or not. Just a matter of how many tops.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2016)

Was just to Bush them out a bit more before they hit the net to compensate for the missing plant,


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2016)

There will be no less then 4 branches left on each il let hit the net..


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

@budolskie at the moment for bho I am using a vac chamber, with an extraction pump, I put that in a water bath or on a heat pad and leave to do it's thing under a high pressure of -29. I was checking these out on the internet and just got a quote back for product and shipping to NL for $1016 from China. These and closed loop systems seems to be the min requirement now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2016)

Or you could buy a 30 quid hair straightener... not even worry about purging or baking or nothing like that. lol as if I've ever even done that rosin stuff.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Or you could buy a 30 quid hair straightener... not even worry about purging or baking or nothing like that. lol as if I've ever even done that rosin stuff.



 


theres some lemonshine rosin  with a $4 used hair straightner


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2016)

Hell yeah papa, I love saving money... even better. I bet that would fuck me up for the whole day... I kinda feel a bit high just looking at it closely.

Hope everyone's year is going well so far.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2016)

Topped the lemons......
Flipped the 8x4 
And took 2 cut of each
DB x sc
HD x sc
Exo
Custard cream
Og cush...

Still 4 spaces In cloner to grab 2 fb and 2 sc


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2016)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vacuum-Degassing-Chamber-and-Pump-Kit-Various-Sizes-BHO-Extraction-/141868687297?nav=SEARCH

Looking at this I'm nearly half way there off selling bits of. My wax to m8s


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

I am not convinced about the vacuum oven either...seems like a lot to drop when I don't even flog the stuff. How much can you do in 1 go with the hairstraighteners? Links for the tech? I've got about 2 oz of dog sitting waiting to run, and about 2 oz of plemon. Can you use the straighteners and then return them to your wifes drawer without her noticing (i.e is there a ton of glupe left on them?)


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2016)

try this......







cof


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2016)

Ive tried the rosin tech but the amount of work compared to return is dull... 
Went shopping today  
 
Wohoo somewhat back to Hydro


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2016)

Good morning to all you weed growin' mo fo's...
Feelin' it today.....


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

Evening, and what would you be Feelin Bob? Don't tell me you been feeling boobies cause I ain't getting none of that feeling love at the moment, lmfao.....


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> amount of work compared to return is dull...


I did giggle at that....this is what I was afraid of. Looking at the blobs of rosin that people put up, I am like....holy shit I would dab that in two hits. Do I have to go through a whole extended process to get two hits. Please someone tell me different before I ruin my wifes hair straighteners


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2016)

My little dab earlier...

Had 4 now since about 11:30 and I can't stop yawning haha been stuck to the sofa all day


----------



## Figgy (Jan 20, 2016)

DST said:


> I did giggle at that....this is what I was afraid of. Looking at the blobs of rosin that people put up, I am like....holy shit I would dab that in two hits. Do I have to go through a whole extended process to get two hits. Please someone tell me different before I ruin my wifes hair straighteners


I've been doing the rosin thing for about 2 weeks now. Made qwiso of the left over patties. Still LOTS left after the flat iron. I also feel the qwiso tastes better and hits harder.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

Mmmnn. Interesting Figgy. I always thought the alcohol flattened the taste but I have never used iso just ye olde everclear and the polish vodka..Ok so.now the taste of the rosin is questionable lol. Come on folks....this is not selling it to me lol.

It's a PITA moving the tray of veg girls in and out of the side cab every night (side cab is currently in flower mode as well) but it seems to be working. A wee bit stretchy but nothing that makes me worries as I like a bit of initial stretch for the vertical grow. Enables me to space out the initial branches a bit easier....Anyhoo blah blah blah.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe @hyroot will post some of his rosin pics here.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

I hope so Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

Some of my REBAR 160 micron bubble hash @hyroot made into rosin:







He says it tastes like lemon bars.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2016)

So my lump could still go in the hair straighteners?

If so I will grab the paper tomoz and try


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Some of my REBAR 160 micron bubble hash @hyroot made into rosin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemon bars.. Wtf they be. Speak Engrish prease lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

I can't see the pic either


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2016)

DST said:


> I can't see the pic either







It's a few different kinds,lots of talk....you can DIY one.

No bullshit,it's like a flick of the wrist. ..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

Nothing more English than lemon bars!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 20, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3589952


Man my missus would kick me square in the nuts if she walked into the bathroom to that lol


----------



## Figgy (Jan 20, 2016)

First time I've planted straight into the soil. Only took 72 hours!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 20, 2016)

DST said:


> Mmmnn. Interesting Figgy. I always thought the alcohol flattened the taste but I have never used iso just ye olde everclear and the polish vodka..Ok so.now the taste of the rosin is questionable lol. Come on folks....this is not selling it to me lol.
> 
> It's a PITA moving the tray of veg girls in and out of the side cab every night (side cab is currently in flower mode as well) but it seems to be working. A wee bit stretchy but nothing that makes me worries as I like a bit of initial stretch for the vertical grow. Enables me to space out the initial branches a bit easier....Anyhoo blah blah blah.
> View attachment 3589833


It might be the heat used in pressing that changed the flavor. I'de be interested in trying a cold pressed rosin.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 20, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3589952


I wanna make a joke about that but i dont even know what joke to make hah


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2016)

Figgy said:


> It might be the heat used in pressing that changed the flavor. I'de be interested in trying a cold pressed rosin.


Some terpenes boil of at 150c 300f
Dont know how hot the straightener gets


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2016)

the video with the larger press showed a temp of 327....fine for cooking but seems a little warm for rosin


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I wanna make a joke about that but i dont even know what joke to make hah


Worked perfekt  
I like to have heated floor in my workspace, its winter.
3hours later its a clean bathroom again.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 20, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Some terpenes boil of at 150c 300f
> Dont know how hot the straightener gets


300*F. It looks similar to that video posted earlier. 

The qwiso I made off the patties tells me that you need a lot more pressure to get a decent yield though. I'm guessing I pulled out around 75% or so of the same rosin weight in the qwiso run with the "used" patties.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 20, 2016)

35 days into flowering 2 Fem dogs, 1 BP and 1 Blue Dream all females, now suddenly one of the dogs is seeded, dump it or let it go? There are no males , what the hell, BB dog Feminised, why would this happen?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2016)

@hippy132,
Dog even fems have a tendency to herm try to pick the balls off if you can but seeds won't
hurt that weed at all even seeded it's one of the best smokes going.
It may pollenate your other plants however.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 20, 2016)

I was wrong , so far it wasn’t the Dog it was my Blue Dream, took down all 5 plants, what a suck year so far. Cancer, prostate operation , now the loss of another grow. I will see if the BP and dog get thru this, but will only do feminised seeds in the future. This sucks, and of course the buds were awesome (but stuffed with seeds).I think I am done


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 20, 2016)

Pics as promised of the veg tent, so small and cute next to the flowering tent.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> I was wrong , so far it wasn’t the Dog it was my Blue Dream, took down all 5 plants, what a suck year so far. Cancer, prostate operation , now the loss of another grow. I will see if the BP and dog get thru this, but will only do feminised seeds in the future. This sucks, and of course the buds were awesome (but stuffed with seeds).I think I am done


Sorry to hear you had some problems, Here's hopping for better times and better luck.
I try to do just fems but so many great strains are regular only you have to take the leap once in a while.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2016)

I just heard that Brothers Grimm are coming back with C99 and a few other classics this spring.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 20, 2016)

I think we all prefer fems, 

But u don't get many better strains then what's on bb site...
I had a hermie run from few years back and all pips seem to be female so far...

I'm gona use sum this year


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I think we all prefer fems,
> 
> But u don't get many better strains then what's on bb site...
> I had a hermie run from few years back and all pips seem to be female so far...
> ...


That's why I have 5 strains going now, also why I poke out once in a while about
BB getting some s-1's going. Make your fun where you find it! and the guys are good eggs.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> I was wrong , so far it wasn’t the Dog it was my Blue Dream, took down all 5 plants, what a suck year so far. Cancer, prostate operation , now the loss of another grow. I will see if the BP and dog get thru this, but will only do feminised seeds in the future. This sucks, and of course the buds were awesome (but stuffed with seeds).I think I am done


Dam bru, the Dog can for sure as, Oldman said pop the odd male flower out (tends to be on lowers) It's a kush og related strain so no surprises really. Most that have it in their grow and get seeds point straight to the dog as the culprit, but it's not always the case. Either way, sucks when you want sensi and not 100s of beans.,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2016)

@intenseneal . love ur set up, where did you get that little tent?its so cute!!!I just got to have 1!!
@numberfour , thanks for the inspiration, I finished the drawing using markers.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nothing more English than lemon bars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks kind of like a custard slice  god i love custard slices.....
i would say that lager, tea, or cucumber sandwiches are probably a tad more English Mo i would scoff a whole tray of lemon bars in a minute though.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

I fucking loooove cucumber sandwiches with lashings of mayo


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure what he's saying but it sounds cool....I am sure I heard him say "Jesus" at one point lol....which sounded like how the Dutch pronounce it...Jeh-Zus


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

Getting hard water at the moment....


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @intenseneal . love ur set up, where did you get that little tent?its so cute!!!I just got to have 1!!
> @numberfour , thanks for the inspiration, I finished the drawing using markers.
> View attachment 3590290


Ebay for $50. I hope this link works ok. http://www.ebay.com/itm/191558380600?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Figgy (Jan 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> 35 days into flowering 2 Fem dogs, 1 BP and 1 Blue Dream all females, now suddenly one of the dogs is seeded, dump it or let it go? There are no males , what the hell, BB dog Feminised, why would this happen?


Gotta watch the lower 1/2 of the Dog. My experience with them is most plants are manageable, but I did have one last round that I should have pulled instead of sticking it out. Still great smoke!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 21, 2016)

View attachment 3589720


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @intenseneal . love ur set up, where did you get that little tent?its so cute!!!I just got to have 1!!
> @numberfour , thanks for the inspiration, I finished the drawing using markers.
> View attachment 3590290


Wow.... colours and detail are amazing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 21, 2016)

Aloha grapestomper @6.5 weeks going up to 9.5 weeks


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

Lovely FP.

Prepping up a dog for the next run in the vertical. When it gets potted up the main stem will be straightened out again to create more main stems to ensure the vertical net is full. Simples....


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3590584
> Aloha grapestomper @6.5 weeks going up to 9.5 weeks


absolutely delicious !


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 21, 2016)

veggin out over here





Canopy is pretty even too!


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 21, 2016)

numberfour said:


> View attachment 3589720
> 
> 
> Wow.... colours and detail are amazing


Lol thanks, that was taken with my crappy tablet camera. The Blackstar led along with the red and blue 2 ft t5 bulbs make a really nice spectrum, really makes the green in that leafs pop.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I just heard that Brothers Grimm are coming back with C99 and a few other classics this spring.


Please do report again if this turns out to be true. :0)


----------



## numberfour (Jan 21, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Lol thanks, that was taken with my crappy tablet camera. The Blackstar led along with the red and blue 2 ft t5 bulbs make a really nice spectrum, really makes the green in that leafs pop.


Lol, your tent looks cool intenseneal ,but I was replying to Ambers drawing of a plant I flowered


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Please do report again if this turns out to be true. :0)


I did some checking and it looks that way, the only thing is they'll be starting with distributors in legal states
OR, WA, CO so we need a underground fairy service to start-up.
www.Brothers Grimm Seeds.com, I don't know how to paste it in but google it.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2016)

here you go
http://www.brothersgrimmseeds.com/?age-verified=f19d672f29

I was gifted some c99 seeds and plan to sprout them shortly.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> here you go
> http://www.brothersgrimmseeds.com/?age-verified=f19d672f29
> 
> I was gifted some c99 seeds and plan to sprout them shortly.
> ...


Thanks cof you are the man, our resident researcher for sure. 
Now I've dialed them in I'll have them pretty regularly. They are a fun
plant to grow. I have 3 more Female Seeds and will try to get the originals
ASAP.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2016)

"so we need a underground fairy service to start-up."

Mmm Hmm! :0)


----------



## Be kind (Jan 21, 2016)

True sour D. And organic LSD


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 21, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lol, your tent looks cool intenseneal ,but I was replying to Ambers drawing of a plant I flowered


Yeah i figured that out after i posted and figured i woukd just roll with it, you did quote my post so that threw me off.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 21, 2016)

Got roots lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 22, 2016)

Lmfao all the big names on that boat...


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

Still a bit miffed that HT just up and ran from Amsterdam....like robbers running away with the loot.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lmao at the fail on the joint roll the thing canoed like a sob.
That would embarrass the hell out of me and I have a useless hand.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah I always lol when ppl can't roll a fucking joint! Even rip on ppl when they use king size.im a 3 skinner man!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

Well you'd get a slap from me as I use kingsize lol.....please tell me you don't use tobacco?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2016)

King size and tobacco in ya faces face'es face'ses (the thing with eyes and mouth)! 

All needed now is two toasted prince light!
Bring it


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

Bloody Danish.....as bad as the Brits lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2016)

Stereotyping now ha 
In the UK thread they all Johnny's


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Stereotyping now ha
> In the UK thread they all Johnny's


Absolutely lad I've never met a Dane who doesn't toast his tobacco before rolling either.....
I use to use tobacco many moons ago when I lived in th UK, but we mainly got hash then. I do miss a hash joint I must say....I just don't miss the black gunge you cough up from smoking unfiltered baccy.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2016)

Its what we call sod and that's why we toast to get rid of nicotine and release the moisture containing sod. Atleast it sounds good 
I dont smoke that many joints. They make my lunges cough. I hit the bong all day thou and that seems fine. The right hash to bacco ratio is important.

24 hours after transplant and introduction to HPS and coco most are looking fine 
  sweet cheese revegging

I have problems germinating my newly made seeds. So far 4 out of 20 have germinated. Not a good ratio. Might have dried them too fast? Well Hope it brings some fire anyway..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2016)

My swedish friend was the first person I ever seen toast the tobacco first. He used some tin foil rolled around a ciggarette. Heated it up and blew out the cig. Did that until you couldn't see smoke or whatever coming out. What does that do anyways? I couldn't really understand his explanation.

EDIT: Nevermind you answered my question before I asked it. lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2016)

Some people over toast and it tastes real bad. Like burnt tobacco. Haha.
When the smoke coming out of the cigaret no longer stings the eyes it should be nicotine free or atleast its at a low level. Ill see if i can find some better information from somewhere


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Well you'd get a slap from me as I use kingsize lol.....please tell me you don't use tobacco?


gotta warn u man my pimp hand is strong lol blunts when I chop n towards the end I mix my vape poop with the weed n If I've non I turn to the bong.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> gotta warn u man my pimp hand is strong lol blunts when I chop n towards the end I mix my vape poop with the weed n If I've non I turn to the bong.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2016)

Howdy 6  
I got the job offer I've wanted for a long time  gonna grow me some outdoor 2016


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2016)

BIIIIIIIIG Congrats Whodat. It's been a while now. I hope it was worth the wait x 1,000,000. 

Any plans as of yet, or just ideas floating around? Number, strains, etc?


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

Jay. You on for 8ish?

Edit...what is it with kids and drinking bath water...Ffs. that they have pissed in.....jeez.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2016)

Dude, that seriously drives me fucking insane. I don't even care anymore... just like 'go ahead, drink your piss and dirt and bubbles and whatever the fuck else is in that water... go ahead'. I've moved to now bringing in a sippy cup filled with water and set it on the edge of the bath. It cuts down the bath water intake by roughly 60%.

And sure, I guess I'm on. Hannah is still thinking about taking a nap... and yeah it's 7:15 and I'm putting my baby down for a nap. Shit goes all to hell when moms gone for the week. Haha... we ate pizza for breakfast too.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

Lmfao piss drinkers the world over. Nap at 7.15..... you have missed siesta by quite a bit mate haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2016)

We didn't wake up till 11:45.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2016)

Having made it to great grand father status I have learned many things first and foremost
is don't even try to apply logic, kids are the most illogical and frustrating little wonders on
the planet God bless them and give us the patients to survive them.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 22, 2016)

super 600 everyone keeping the thumbs green over here? How 2016 treating you all

P.S. was the little green tab always there to let people know your online in your avatar pic????


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> super 600 everyone keeping the thumbs green over here? How 2016 treating you all
> 
> P.S. was the little green tab always there to let people know your online in your avatar pic????


Nope. It's a great new addition lol. Even if you hide your status the little green cap is still there when logged on. So no lurking anymore folks....


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Having made it to great grand father status I have learned many things first and foremost
> is don't even try to apply logic, kids are the most illogical and frustrating little wonders on
> the planet God bless them and give us the patients to survive them.


Yup. Trying to put the littlest one down. He is fast asleep until he spends 5 minutes in his cot then all hell breaks loose lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> BIIIIIIIIG Congrats Whodat. It's been a while now. I hope it was worth the wait x 1,000,000.
> 
> Any plans as of yet, or just ideas floating around? Number, strains, etc?


Oh I'm just a full time farm hand J. I won't be able to share too many details but I'll have tid bits here and there. All around good opportunity for me I'm really excited.


Been having fun being around my new nephews  let my brother handle the bad and ugly lol but vacation is about over I've been gone since Xmas! Couple more weeks I reckon.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2016)

Forgot to post my 7 week update over here!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Yup. Trying to put the littlest one down. He is fast asleep until he spends 5 minutes in his cot then all hell breaks loose lol.


Best method is to throw a blanket on them where they fall and count your blessings.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2016)

A preacher I know was preaching at a revival when a rather large woman got caught up in the spirit and fell out in front of the pulpit. About 6 men got up to move her when the preacher replied, "Just leave her where the Lord flung her."...this applies to children too.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> A preacher I know was preaching at a revival when a rather large woman got caught up in the spirit and fell out in front of the pulpit. About 6 men got up to move her when the preacher replied, "Just leave her where the Lord flung her."...this applies to children too.
> 
> 
> cof


Boy us old schoolers aren't PC are we,
Thank God...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2016)

Did you see the video of the brilliant scientist sobbing because he had
worn a shirt that bothered others? 

Crazy times.

I want to get a T-Shirt made with "Suck My Diction" on it...very large.

Remember, you heard it here...

JD


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 22, 2016)

Defolated today


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


>


Love it


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2016)

Deep Blue. 
 
 

Nernight from us.....well, for the next 10 minutes at least lol


----------



## Figgy (Jan 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Deep Blue.
> View attachment 3591584
> View attachment 3591585
> 
> ...


Man I miss those days. And I don't. Adorable little one


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 22, 2016)

ok fellas been a bit slack sorta lost intrest in my grow a little bit. its goin off, dunno if its to close to the light to do any good but heres a few pics been in flower since 1st jan


----------



## papapayne (Jan 22, 2016)

Greenhouse progress!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

And here i am getting excited about setting up my 3x3 for veg lol


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2016)

Tubes hopefuly hit the net by next weekend 

 

Ph has stayed 5.8 and ppm 700-800
Here's a leaf 
 


And the 8x4


----------



## budolskie (Jan 23, 2016)

My hdxsc


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2016)

Serious love! 7 weeks.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful Supchaka!

My Saturday night contribution. 
Hotdog.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 23, 2016)

What kinda camera did you use..loving the pics


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmm
Looking superb. 

Day cap..


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 23, 2016)

Can I join

Sucks but at least it's coming it's a hydro crunch 600, winged reflector, dimmable ballast, all in a 2x4x6.5 size tent is this a good start


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.trueactivist.com/trippers-document-their-experience-of-taking-lsd-at-a-donald-trump-rally/

^Dude took LSD at a donal trump rally and wrote about it. Its being compared to gonzo journalism hah

Just a small part of what he wrote:
"“The peak started intensify about 5 minutes (or was it 5 seconds) into his speech. We were sitting on the left side (ground level) about 150 feet away from Mr trump. Got a terrific view of his exquisite hairpiece in person that seemed to have a mind of its own as it was breathing and taking on different forms throughout the whole speech. The visuals were up to par with around 200 ug in my experience, some rare strong street acid, just my luck in this situation. My mind begins to wander as I stop forwarding my conscious attention to his rhetoric and start observing people in the crowd. Started to think about how weird the human race is."



^The entire article is literally some of the best literature i've read in my life. Straight up Hunter S Thompson


"“Protesters in the crowd kept yelling things and were getting dragged out by security. Lol one guy yells ‘TRUMP DID 9/11! open your eyes to the truth’ This is when I realized the opposition is just as idiotic as the supporters. As a country we are digging our own graves. I start to look at myself and fell into a deep state of personal introspection. What was the motive for me taking this action anyway? Why was I here at a trump rally on 2 hits of LSD? Was I searching for some hidden truth by way of chemicals? Or was I here for good fun? I was just as irrational as the others I looked down upon."

Seriously freaking incredible.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 23, 2016)

I can only afford one of the two packs right now..fellow 600s which should I try


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorta on my last topic, this exists i just found out hah


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2016)

4 plants trimmed 6 to go Oldman is wooped!
Time for a nap.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2016)

DST said:


> Beautiful Supchaka!
> 
> My Saturday night contribution.
> Hotdog.
> View attachment 3591942 View attachment 3591943 View attachment 3591944


Yummy


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> View attachment 3591994
> I can only afford one of the two packs right now..fellow 600s which should I try


You might look into Breeders Boutique
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
Top quality service and genetics....at reasonable prices


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2016)

DST said:


> Beautiful Supchaka!
> 
> My Saturday night contribution.
> Hotdog.
> View attachment 3591942 View attachment 3591943 View attachment 3591944


Looks killer D

Any idea of when Hotdog seeds will be available ?


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 23, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Tubes hopefuly hit the net by next weekend View attachment 3591828
> 
> View attachment 3591832
> 
> ...


I have had the exact same issue with my grow this time. I think its a mag issue but can seem to correct it no matter what i do. Im in soil.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks killer D
> 
> Any idea of when Hotdog seeds will be available ?


A couple of months at least....will be doing some this next round. Will let you know bru.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2016)

Roots in tube


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

Nothing like pouring water porn lol...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 24, 2016)

With mag def the vains would stay green n the rest would start losing its colour but mag def usually follows calcium def which I'd say it is but I'm in soil so dunno the ph range but in soil it's 6.6 for mag n cal


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2016)

DST said:


> A couple of months at least....will be doing some this next round. Will let you know bru.


I can't wait till I'm having hotdogs for breakfast haha...

I have pips from a fireballs that I think my dog hermied years ago......
Only ever flowered a selfed dog pip out them although wasn't full on dog u could smell it in there...

Now a m8s telling me he flower one the pips out a fb and says it was proper covered in Crystal....
All pips have been female aswell....

I Deffo need to plant a couple of each kind my self to try and flower the full run


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2016)

@DST you not see the root in it haha that how I noticed they were gona be loads it's only 2 weeks the been in


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

I saw the root porn as well. Just liked the water porn after I posted a pic of my outdoor tap the other week....water can be sexy too ya know lol


----------



## papapayne (Jan 24, 2016)

Day 7 of 12/12


gorilla spirit


Super purple


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2016)

A ment the single root in the water pouring haha


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Day 7 of 12/12
> 
> 
> gorilla spirit
> ...


Filled up super nice papa.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 24, 2016)

Doin a chop tomorrow with a wet trim. I've always done a good job of drying/curing my buds; aside from just a couple individual plants getting over dry a few times.

But what is your dry/cure methods?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Doin a chop tomorrow with a wet trim. I've always done a good job of drying/curing my buds; aside from just a couple individual plants getting over dry a few times.
> 
> But what is your dry/cure methods?


I hang in dark for 5-7 days depending on humidity then trim & jar, check humidity every day
until it hits 64% then cap tightly with Boveda packs and put them in a dark sort of warm place
unless I'm out of smoke then all bets are off. lol
I like to give them at least a month to cure but I have had 3 month cure that was soooo smooth
and sweet it was unbelievable.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2016)

I've switched climates so my drying and curing have all gone to hell. Its like stiff doe t want to get dry here. In CA it dried out in no time


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I've switched climates so my drying and curing have all gone to hell. Its like stiff doe t want to get dry here. In CA it dried out in no time


Try a small shed or black out tent in the sun. 
In S.A. they used to shed cure like tobacco (sigh) those were the good old days.
I miss that flavor, you just can't get it any other way.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

budolskie said:


> A ment the single root in the water pouring haha


Not until you pointed it out.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Not until you pointed it out.


I didn't see it either.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I've switched climates so my drying and curing have all gone to hell. Its like stiff doe t want to get dry here. In CA it dried out in no time


Did we not get a dehumidifier....or was it an humidifier you got?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2016)

We got a humidifier. Will come in handy for the summer. The A/C also works as a dehumidifier, which works quite well, but it can only be in one place at one time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 24, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I have had the exact same issue with my grow this time. I think its a mag issue but can seem to correct it no matter what i do. Im in soil.


Nah. That isn't mag. It's calcium.

Calcium starts as leaf tips, then dots and spreads. Starts where ever demand for calcium is. Seems to happen near top in flower.

Magnesium starts at the edges and fades the interveinal areas. Magnesium starts on the larger fans usually lower are worse off.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah. That isn't mag. It's calcium.
> 
> Calcium starts as leaf tips, then dots and spreads. Starts where ever demand for calcium is. Seems to happen near top in flower.
> 
> Magnesium starts at the edges and fades the interveinal areas. Magnesium starts on the larger fans usually lower are worse off.


Yeah mine is starting on the older lower leafs. Brown spots the lesds to yellowing leafs that slowly die. All new growth looks great.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2016)

So should I add more cal mag to the res


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2016)

What's up 600 I hope all are well. We will move in the new place on Tuesday and I will be off my wife's phone for my RIUing time. I will also be starting a 4 k flat and 1200 watt vert grows. Lots of seeds about to be made aswell. Getting started selling my glass work whichwanting to learn glass is one of the reasons I specifically picked Eugene to move to. I sold this peace already to a member I am friends from CO and I sold a whole box to my boy in LA
I made this night before last and I have taken a liking to smoking with it. Made a glass banger for it to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2016)

Landlord called today and we get our keys today. Now we just need some rain breaks this week to move in.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2016)

Super sweet Doc. Good luck moving.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2016)

@genuity that is your tray that bong is sitting on if I ever get it finished.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2016)

Wish I could take a pic of the smile on my face......


----------



## Joedank (Jan 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @genuity that is your tray that bong is sitting on if I ever get it finished.


that tray looks "burley " lol kick ass bro ... cant wait to dab that rig ....


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2016)

Right on Doc...


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Landlord called today and we get our keys today. Now we just need some rain breaks this week to move in.


Good luck with the move Dr.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2016)

Kick ass Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Good luck with the move Dr.


After I get in my place be looking for an email say end of the week probably.


By the way guys my strain Rum Bayou has a full page in the March High Times on sell now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> After I get in my place be looking for an email say end of the week probably.
> 
> 
> By the way guys my strain Rum Bayou has a full page in the March High Times on sell now.
> View attachment 3593080


Yea buddy!!!! nice.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll be popping my RB's next month.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 24, 2016)

Doc them glass bongs are the bee knees, how much I be looking for 1 and postage to the UK and we sort one out maybe have bud wrote on In green colour haha


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 25, 2016)

Said id be back in a couple weeks with the post stretch photos so here goes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Doc them glass bongs are the bee knees, how much I be looking for 1 and postage to the UK and we sort one out maybe have bud wrote on In green colour haha


Bud I haven't forgotten about you just wanted to get my shit right before I go shipping one that far. One like that with a diffusion disc like I am going to start doing will be $80 US plus shipping and I will have to check on that.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2016)

One thing to note about shipping, if you send stuff to Europe or the UK, make sure to put a low value on the customs declaration as the receiver will pay 25% I think (or something like that) for anything above like 60 euro/GBP.....(not sure of exact figure!) Super nice pic in High Times Dr.

Another massive house fire in Amsterdam last night caused by a lamp falling down in a grow room. Not sure if these things will have a positive or negative effect on getting it legalised.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah doc that's fine no hurry really I just can't choose when u post pics haha 

Bit like this so the nail isn't close to my face when red hot haha


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2016)

Hotdog getting chopped....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 25, 2016)

budolskie said:


> So should I add more cal mag to the res


Yes.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 25, 2016)

Cheers fp, 

D those leafs looks lovely colour and looks lovely smoke haha, so jealous


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 25, 2016)

I got my 90gpd RO unit up and running yesturday after it had been sitting for almost a year unused. Replaced the old prefilter and carbon filter with dual new carbon filters, i will be adding a 3rd soon. Ppm of filtered water coming out of the ro is 15ppm, tap water is 500ppm. Working pretty dam good I would say. I did this because I am going back to using ro water and calmag. I have been having what i think are calcium issues with my plants since using ro mixed with tap.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2016)

What up 6! It's my birthday, turned 37, so after work I'm going to have a celebratory dab around 6pm eastern time. Just thought I'de throw out a communal invite to all who would like to celebrate with me. I'm glad to have found this group to share and learn from. I hope everyone is safe and well, and make sure you have something to smoke with me in a few hours


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 25, 2016)

cONGRATZ fIGGY!
Ill celebrate with ya


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Figgy. 37s a great year
Will be firing up fairly soon in your honour! Lang zal je leven jongen.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2016)

Damn dude... never would have guessed you older than me. Not by much though... my 37th is coming up in early March.

Happy birthday !!!! I'll smoke a bowl right at 6pm Eastern (midnight here). That's really cool of you to offer/ tell us/ whatever. I haven't had a reason to smoke one for a while.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 25, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> Said id be back in a couple weeks with the post stretch photos so here goes.
> View attachment 3593313
> View attachment 3593316
> View attachment 3593326


Artic O what strain(s)?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> What up 6! It's my birthday, turned 37, so after work I'm going to have a celebratory dab around 6pm eastern time. Just thought I'de throw out a communal invite to all who would like to celebrate with me. I'm glad to have found this group to share and learn from. I hope everyone is safe and well, and make sure you have something to smoke with me in a few hours


Well Happy Birthday Figgy 
I have the perfect thing, most appropriate.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy birthday fig, having a dab for u lad


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy b day Figgy..get jiggy


----------



## numberfour (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy Birthday Figgy ...welcome to the 37 crew

Smoking a fat one now 

Picked up one of those hand held hash shakers Saturday from the market for a laugh. Quite impressed,110 screen, frozen trim, happy days.


No flowering for me at mo, landlord has some internal work planned and the date keeps getting pushed back FFS.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 25, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Happy Birthday Figgy ...welcome to the 37 crew
> 
> Smoking a fat one now
> 
> ...


they're great little things man always give my trim a shake in ut before I blast her with bho


----------



## LOFT (Jan 25, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Happy Birthday Figgy ...welcome to the 37 crew
> 
> Smoking a fat one now
> 
> ...


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2016)

10 minutes folks! I'm putting on the birthday suit (sweats and a T, not bare assed!), and gonna put 37 on the books with all of y'all!


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 25, 2016)

Here is the issue im having, see pics of leafs. Looking like ca issue to me and other are saying the same. I totally F'd up this grow in flower, veg went like clock work but me wanting to try a different approach along with having some dust on my growing skills from a year break did not end up with good results. Next flower will be back to what worked for me. Then i may give coco hand watered a try using the Cana line. The guys at the local hydro supply store today were very helpful, not your normal line of crap and trying to sell me everything. Anyways here are the pics of a 21 day old seedling starting to show issues and older leafs on my flowering plants.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> 10 minutes folks! I'm putting on the birthday suit (sweats and a T, not bare assed!), and gonna put 37 on the books with all of y'all!


I have the LB twisted.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Here is the issue im having, see pics of leafs. Looking like ca issue to me and other are saying the same. I totally F'd up this grow in flower, veg went like clock work but me wanting to try a different approach along with having some dust on my growing skills from a year break did not end up with good results. Next flower will be back to what worked for me. Then i may give coco hand watered a try using the Cana line. The guys at the local hydro supply store today were very helpful, not your normal line of crap and trying to sell me everything. Anyways here are the pics of a 21 day old seedling starting to show issues and older leafs on my flowering plants.View attachment 3593817 View attachment 3593818 View attachment 3593820


I've only heard good stuff about the canna line with coco.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I've only heard good stuff about the canna line with coco.


I'm going to give Canna a run soon.

ffffffffffffffffftttttttttttt!......ahhhhhh  Happy Birthday Figgy!!!!!!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2016)

Here......we......go!


Thanks to everyone who did/still is participating


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm going to give Canna a run soon.


It's what I'm going to try once I'm done with my Jacks. The Canna seems to give consistent results from what I see.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> It's what I'm going to try once I'm done with my Jacks. The Canna seems to give consistent results from what I see.


I'm using Hesi right now and it's OK but I'm running 50% over recommendation to get a decent result
so the cost isn't so low, might as well try Canna ghb has good results with it.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Here......we......go!
> View attachment 3593824
> 
> Thanks to everyone who did/still is participating


You got it brother.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> What up 6! It's my birthday, turned 37, so after work I'm going to have a celebratory dab around 6pm eastern time. Just thought I'de throw out a communal invite to all who would like to celebrate with me. I'm glad to have found this group to share and learn from. I hope everyone is safe and well, and make sure you have something to smoke with me in a few hours


Congrats for surviving another year.
It's time to load your bowls for his birthday smoke in.


cof

I forgot to hit post and finally did when I got thru smoking


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy B day


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> What up 6! It's my birthday, turned 37, so after work I'm going to have a celebratory dab around 6pm eastern time. Just thought I'de throw out a communal invite to all who would like to celebrate with me. I'm glad to have found this group to share and learn from. I hope everyone is safe and well, and make sure you have something to smoke with me in a few hours


Happy birthday


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 25, 2016)

Group week 4  
9# 4 
9# 1
 
9# 1 in back 
 
 
9# 4 
 
Ripped Bubba


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 25, 2016)

Couple jars of B+ ready for mini monotub


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 25, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> View attachment 3593866
> Couple jars of B+ ready for mini monotub


Might be a crazy question but what is in the jars


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm hitting the bong now figgy.. . It's my job while the trim soaks... Right before all the stirring. . 

Habby bday!


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 25, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> Might be a crazy question but what is in the jars


It's rye berries knocked up with some B+ mushroom spores


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 25, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> View attachment 3593866
> Couple jars of B+ ready for mini monotub


 I grew a bunch of golden teachers myself.

About 110 people ate them; not a single person had a bad time hah. Its a good way to make safe amazing nights for people


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 25, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I grew a bunch of golden teachers myself.
> 
> About 110 people ate them; not a single person had a bad time hah. Its a good way to make safe amazing nights for people


I'm going to try the micro dossing 
I did golden teachers my first try was a fail but did get about 5-6 g ate all at once was good time


----------



## moondance (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy birthday Figgy, I'll smoke one for ya in 2 days!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 25, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I grew a bunch of golden teachers myself.
> 
> About 110 people ate them; not a single person had a bad time hah. Its a good way to make safe amazing nights for people


I grew golden teachers as well! Very good shrooms. I threw away all my prints about 5 years ago. That and about 1/2lb of GTs. I can't trip that much. Too old I guess.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 25, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I grew golden teachers as well! Very good shrooms. I threw away all my prints about 5 years ago. That and about 1/2lb of GTs. I can't trip that much. Too old I guess.


hah yeah I mostly grew them to learn more about microbes, i'm not a toker and i don't really enjoy tripping.
Here is a fat shroom I grew though hah: I still have it, its 3.87g dry
 
And this is my 3x3 100% organic tent I chopped last night. White OG. Cold temps lately doin work. I'll be trimming them further while they cure


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 25, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Artic O what strain(s)?


That closet is all northern lights #5 X haze from sensi seeds


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 25, 2016)

Got my venting done how i want it on the flower tent. And pic of the girls.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 25, 2016)

Yea, I really want to get back into some shrooms! Been a long long time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Figgy said:


> What up 6! It's my birthday, turned 37, so after work I'm going to have a celebratory dab around 6pm eastern time. Just thought I'de throw out a communal invite to all who would like to celebrate with me. I'm glad to have found this group to share and learn from. I hope everyone is safe and well, and make sure you have something to smoke with me in a few hours


Happy bday figgy!



jigfresh said:


> Damn dude... never would have guessed you older than me. Not by much though... my 37th is coming up in early March.
> 
> Happy birthday !!!! I'll smoke a bowl right at 6pm Eastern (midnight here). That's really cool of you to offer/ tell us/ whatever. I haven't had a reason to smoke one for a while.


I hit 35 in March


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Got the first of our shit moved today and should have a grow room up tomorrow. I really enjoyed my nice long shower tonight too guys 


This is the new flower room I will be pushing 5200 watts to right now
 
And will do a 7 ft tall 11 ft wide and 20 ft long light dep ghouse in the back. Working on a place for a 20 X 50 ghouse for a full season grow.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2016)

Finally finished trimming now I'll be moving BB gear into the flower room
then wait to pull males.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm using Hesi right now and it's OK but I'm running 50% over recommendation to get a decent result
> so the cost isn't so low, might as well try Canna ghb has good results with it.


Have you read the ironhead formula for coco?
Seems so easy im thinking of switching..


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Have you read the ironhead formula for coco?
> Seems so easy im thinking of switching..


No I haven't where can I see it?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2016)

He got a bunch of threads all around but this one is the basics. --> Succesfull coco growing <--
I feel in love with the no need to ph


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2016)

Whats Ph?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2016)

Haha i actually did a school assignment on PH.
11 SA x Dog bx2 surfaced so far. 11 out of 30 seeds germinated. Guess im not ready to open a seedbank 
Would have been Tonzer's 7 year birthday soon  Thinking of getting him tattoo'et on my chest.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Whats Ph?


i haven't checked my pH in a couple years haha, idk water only soil with RO makes life so easy and dank for me 

have a great one 600! hope everything is going well for you all!

got my 9lb, mendo breath f2, and trinity kush in flower,

working on training and sexing my TGA testers then they will go in next


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> He got a bunch of threads all around but this one is the basics. --> Succesfull coco growing <--
> I feel in love with the no need to ph


Thanks man interesting read. 
Love that pic of the Tonzer....so hansom.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got the first of our shit moved today and should have a grow room up tomorrow. I really enjoyed my nice long shower tonight too guys
> 
> 
> This is the new flower room I will be pushing 5200 watts to right now
> ...


Have you checked to make sure it would be alright? You have neighbors really close..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have you checked to make sure it would be alright? You have neighbors really close..


If you go back to the post I made Friday the neighbor grows. I didn't have any trouble with neighbors it was a fucking bitch property manager. Google Earth this area some time and look at all the weed plants you can see.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2016)

I use canna in soil and love the results.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I use canna in soil and love the results.


I use poo and don't fair to bad myself


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I use poo and don't fair to bad myself


I would if I had rabbits, hell they're poo is twice digested and gentile enough to almost grow straight
in it, it's almost as "sweet" as worm castings and easier to collect.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2016)

I had problems adding fresh. I added some in a mix that caused some nute blockage...i.e. the plants did not do as well. I have better experience adding it to the compost pile.
I'm having to rotate my mix to the outdoor vegetable beds for cleansing.....I picked up some kind of fatal virus that seems to kick in about 2 months into veg. It doesn't effect every plant and is not strain specific. One day they are fine and the next they wilt.. Time to change. I will add leaves, sticks, lime, rabbit poo and let it compost and weather, which should be ready for spring planting.


cof
.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2016)

Is chicken shit possible to use? I'd like to raise chickens one day. I like eating eggs and chicken, and I don't think I'd have any problem killing them.

How about some hash. 3 runs of 3 different mixes of strains. I use a 220 work bag, a 70, and 40.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Is chicken shit possible to use? I'd like to raise chickens one day. I like eating eggs and chicken, and I don't think I'd have any problem killing them.
> 
> How about some hash. 3 runs of 3 different mixes of strains. I use a 220 work bag, a 70, and 40.
> 
> View attachment 3594494 View attachment 3594495 View attachment 3594497


Chicken shit HAS to be composted for a long time but makes excellent tea for veg growth.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks good J 
I used plenty COMPOSTED chicken manure last year with good results, this particular brand was 3-2-2.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2016)

How long compost... like a year?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Is chicken shit possible to use? I'd like to raise chickens one day. I like eating eggs and chicken, and I don't think I'd have any problem killing them.
> 
> How about some hash. 3 runs of 3 different mixes of strains. I use a 220 work bag, a 70, and 40.
> 
> View attachment 3594494 View attachment 3594495 View attachment 3594497


Not that that doesnt look bomb already, but you have enough to goof around with some rosin tek!

Also I know a lot of Caribbean rasta's use a lot of chicken shit. Cuz theres a lot of rastas and a lot of chickens in the Caribbean


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> How long compost... like a year?


I'm guessing something like that 6-12 months.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> How long compost... like a year?


mix it with leaves and sticks, dolomite lime, turn it every 3 weeks and it should be ready in 120 days


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2016)

Not bad at all.  How much work is it to raise chickens? I like reggae... does that make it any easier? lol

Good suggestion Gemu... but I'm broke, haha... and my wife has strait hair, so we only have curling irons around here.

I did get a job offer tonight though, so maybe I can afford it soon.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Not bad at all.  How much work is it to raise chickens? I like reggae... does that make it any easier? lol
> 
> Good suggestion Gemu... but I'm broke, haha... and my wife has strait hair, so we only have *curling irons* around here.
> 
> I did get a job offer tonight though, so maybe I can afford it soon.


hah fair enough, maybe see if she has any friends who can let one go?


----------



## rocko369 (Jan 26, 2016)

Waking up my ladies!!!!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> hah fair enough, maybe see if she has any friends who can let one go?


I like the way you think. Wife kinda sticks to herself for the most part, so I'll see if any of my girl friends have one. At least to borrow. lol... what will be my excuse for wanting to borrow it then? hahahaha


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I like the way you think. Wife kinda sticks to herself for the most part, so I'll see if any of my girl friends have one. At least to borrow. lol... what will be my excuse for wanting to borrow it then? hahahaha


Maybe you need to iron all your ties or some expensive shirt sleeves or need to make some rosin or something?

Because its how your buddy irons his ties and shirt sleeves and it works great for him of course. He also uses it for rosin


----------



## budolskie (Jan 26, 2016)

Black shit in cloner...... FUCK OFF haha 

Fuck Nas what happened like av well lost me touch.

Maybe I'm shaving to much of the stem away?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 26, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Black shit in cloner...... FUCK OFF haha
> 
> Fuck Nas what happened like av well lost me touch.
> 
> ...


try adding some compost tea or something, thats what keeps my res clean

or maybe h2o2 or some other beni microbe innoc with some carbs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Black shit in cloner...... FUCK OFF haha
> 
> Fuck Nas what happened like av well lost me touch.
> 
> ...


I have never seen that man but I would bleach the shit out of it. This is mine I really need to be planting tonight.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 26, 2016)

I change the water every few days now, it's just been the past few goes in old cloner so I got the new one....

Will I get that in pet store or hydro store m8....

I'm germing a few pips now to go in as nowt to takes cut off just yet


----------



## budolskie (Jan 26, 2016)

Doc how do u cut the bottom iv went from like shaving about a cm off the stem and now I been doing like more right up near color


----------



## supchaka (Jan 26, 2016)

Too hot? Too dry? Some of them looked like they were dying off at the plug like they might be too tight too. Check ur variables.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> mix it with leaves and sticks, dolomite lime, turn it every 3 weeks and it should be ready in 120 days
> 
> 
> cof


Plus the high N breaks the woody shit down faster.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Doc how do u cut the bottom iv went from like shaving about a cm off the stem and now I been doing like more right up near color


I just cut the at a 45 and lightly run the blade one side.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2016)

I would think what chaka's thinking. Too hot for the water? Or not enough water on them/ or too much water on them? Sucks dude. Fucking mystery these cloners are. It's like we all have the same thing, all of them work simply. Cut a clone, stick it in the cloner. Some people have amazing results in a few days, others can't get a clone to root to save planet earth. And then there's ones like you that used to do it (i remember your nice roots) and now the magic is gone. Crazy shit. I don't understand cloners. ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Black shit in cloner...... FUCK OFF haha
> 
> Fuck Nas what happened like av well lost me touch.
> 
> ...


Water in the cloner is getting too hot, needs cooling/running thru a chiller by the look of things, whats your water temps once its been running for a few hours?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2016)

Iv cut black shit off and trying with same cuts 

Temp is 22c, i never checked temp In old one but maybe is that with heating always on and pipes aren't that far away


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2016)

New chiller in freezer anyway

Big I use for tubes little I will use in cloner


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2016)

22 is just on the line of too hot. I think the ice should help... just keep an eye on those temps. Maybe get a fan blowing on the side of the cloner, might help it say a tad cooler as well.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2016)

I got it to 20 like an il get another thermo for my cloner so I see every time am at tent like the tubes


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2016)

Good plan. 20 should be just fine. And I'd toss a little zone in there too.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2016)

I've also turned my led off to keep Temps down..
 

Fingers crossed I sort it out soon enough haha


----------



## RELPHY82 (Jan 27, 2016)

BHO all the way !


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 27, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I would think what chaka's thinking. Too hot for the water? Or not enough water on them/ or too much water on them? Sucks dude. Fucking mystery these cloners are. It's like we all have the same thing, all of them work simply. Cut a clone, stick it in the cloner. Some people have amazing results in a few days, others can't get a clone to root to save planet earth. And then there's ones like you that used to do it (i remember your nice roots) and now the magic is gone. Crazy shit. I don't understand cloners. ha


That's why I just stick with rock wool I get roots in a week np


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2016)

Lose the dome


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Black shit in cloner...... FUCK OFF haha
> 
> Fuck Nas what happened like av well lost me touch.
> 
> ...


Temps too high? I've read that is what causes growth in the cloner. Have to keep in below 75 degrees with 68 being ideal.

I rinse out my cloner, pump and stuff with h202 after I remove my clones.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I've also turned my led off to keep Temps down..
> View attachment 3594865
> 
> Fingers crossed I sort it out soon enough haha


You don't need the dome for cloning.


----------



## moondance (Jan 27, 2016)

Good morning 600 Clubers, court was quick this morning, 2 minutes and done. Case finally dismissed, record clear and I can smoke again hehe. 
@Figgy the first one for for your birthday buddy, Tangie topped with Skunk Wrecked Widows bubble [email protected] congratulations on the new place I bet the family is stoked!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't get much better than that bro. A giant congratulations.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2016)

Eesh. Budolskie the dreaded black gunk. I couldn't get rid of it on mine so I went back to plugs. I rekon you need to h2o2 everything....pump included.
Don't boil your neoprene collars, despite what some people say (even if they threaten going off in a huff lmfao).


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2016)

Way to go moondance congrats bro.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2016)

Big congrats moondance. Nothing worse than court hanging over your head. Smoke on!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2016)

I was surprised to see pre boiled neoprene collars at the grocerie,,, then I realized they were just prunes. 


Right on moondance, congrats!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 27, 2016)

I had 2 golden teacher shroom trays going. One contam'd bad so i assumed the other one did too.

Guess I was wrong hah, just got a nice bunch of fruits from a very clean smelling tray! Other one has trich up the nuts, its my first tray out of like 20 to contam though. But I half assed it so whatever



Was pretty much a free half zip of shrooms plus a healthy tray that will keep fruiting!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2016)

A friends' family member is going through chemo treatment in AZ with MJ being added to the regimen. Do any of you guys know of a group online or in real life somewhere that has information or anything like that on cancer and MJ?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 27, 2016)

Friends my hydroponic is like 5 weeks into bloom, and the plants are massive with many tops but they arent really filling out yet. My organic tent started stacking up faster. The plants do have many tops in a screen. Plants look healthy as hell but just arent filling out. 

Any thoughts? I know thats not much info there but what may I be doing wrong? The strain i'm running could easily run 12 weeks. They didnt really start getting into full bloom until like 2-3 weeks after flip, maybe they have like 9 weeks to go?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> A friends' family member is going through chemo treatment in AZ with MJ being added to the regimen. Do any of you guys know of a group online or in real life somewhere that has information or anything like that on cancer and MJ?


A had a brother go thru chemo and the most effective mj for nausea was Extrema.. He could take two hits and then eat. Cookies were effective for continued relief.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Friends my hydroponic is like 5 weeks into bloom, and the plants are massive with many tops but they arent really filling out yet. My organic tent started stacking up faster. The plants do have many tops in a screen. Plants look healthy as hell but just arent filling out.
> 
> Any thoughts? I know thats not much info there but what may I be doing wrong? The strain i'm running could easily run 12 weeks. They didnt really start getting into full bloom until like 2-3 weeks after flip, maybe they have like 9 weeks to go?


When I had that problem, the light was too far away. I am using a double ended bulb and the retailer warned that it would easily burn the plants......he was wrong. treat them like you would any open hooded bulb.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 27, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> When I had that problem, the light was too far away. I am using a double ended bulb and the retailer warned that it would easily burn the plants......he was wrong. treat them like you would any open hooded bulb.
> 
> 
> cof


I'm using 2 LEC 315s that are very close to my tops. Maybe they arent putting out quite as much light as I thought they would O:

I do have room to add a few more lights, i should be able to do that in like a week or two

That being said i might just be over reacting. Theres really good even cola growth, its just not huge. Theres a chance it might just end up being a ton of dense quarter-golf ball size nugs.

They are also huge plants, so maybe just proportionally to the entire plant they look small. Either way theres lots of time left


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't know anything about the LEC's to offer any advice.
Most sativa's don't fill out well until their last few weeks.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm with cof on this one Sativas are late to mature I just ran C99 and Lambsbread
and both were a couple weeks behind my Indicas but after week 7 they came on like gangbusters.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 27, 2016)

yeh they have everything they need to succeed so i'm sure they will.

The strain is White OG, possibly White OG V2. Just chopped my organic at week 10 but they easily coulda gone 2 more weeks; except i expected 10 weeks so i fed them appropriately to that.

I'm sure everything will turn out well; i'm relying on this harvest to move out tho hah


----------



## moondance (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone, its been a great day today, the wife and I went shopping and running errands after a nice lunch together. We figured we celebrate a bit a get a new toaster oven lol. Big ass thing can do 16 inch pizzas. 89 bucks at wallyworld, not a bad deal. Toaster oven porn!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> A had a brother go thru chemo and the most effective mj for nausea was Extrema.. He could take two hits and then eat. Cookies were effective for continued relief.
> 
> 
> cof


Exstrema works for Dede's migraines great but the best we have found is the Frank's Gift so far. I have a Hairy Bananas I am about to flower I have high hopes for and smells like straight bananas.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2016)

Got the animals moved today


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2016)

Hotdog got frost aaaaiiiiight.
 
Very compact nugs like the Fireballs.
 
3 days to trim...what a PITA lol.
  
And some live Hotdog from the side cab.
 
Deep Blue yum yum blackcurrant lovely Ness. 
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2016)

be nice to see that tested and check the %'s. fine work D.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm trying to fill up my 2x4x6 tent what size pots can I get the most plants...of course I'm use a 600 to grow


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 28, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> I'm trying to fill up my 2x4x6 tent what size pots can I get the most plants...of course I'm use a 600 to growView attachment 3595677 View attachment 3595677


Help need a quote


----------



## supchaka (Jan 28, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> Help need a quote


 I'd use probably 3 gallon pots in a 2x4.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 28, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I'd use probably 3 gallon pots in a 2x4.


So maybe 10 or 12


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 28, 2016)

The lil girl in the pic is a diesel auto from speed seeds about a week old....This is gonna be my last Dwc grow switching to soil


----------



## budolskie (Jan 28, 2016)

Trying a pip in my cloner
 

 

Roots seem to be growing quicker on the ones with roots, hopefully the ice packs an cooler res help


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 28, 2016)

@DST Killer trim job man

My buddies helped me trim my last crop, i'm gonna have to go over it again with a hefty manicure hah. But i'm drying it with the fact that i gotta do that in mind


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2016)

@DST looks potent as fuck there bro. Looking awesome, hope to someday see it growing in my rooms  

I couldn't resist any more...started 6 blue pit! (original tester stock)


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 28, 2016)

Wozzon Rollitup? Havent been here for years lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2016)

Just lerkin and smerkin you?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2016)

It's been a long time dude. Welcome back.


----------



## Dr High (Jan 28, 2016)

shrigpiece said:


> Wozzon Rollitup? Havent been here for years lol


Yo Shrig! ,not much...I havent been in here for years myself. did you really write this today?! What a coincidence!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 28, 2016)

Just De stemmed my 3x3 White OG organic, threw it in jars. Its not quite dry but i'll be throwing it on my dry net in 24 hours for a little bit and repeating that process until its perfectly dry.

Right now its looking like its about a pound; i'll be very happy if it reaches the pound mark tho.

Filled 8 half gallon jars to about 80% full. 


Stuff looks bomb as hell, it turned half purple cuz it was cold, and its my first grow with no seeds.

No matter what it weighs out to its definitely my best run yet. 5th harvest

Also a few pics of my hydro that i was concerned with properly filling out


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2016)

Why big pharma is scared of cannabis......

How cannabis helped break my addiction: Ex-Bears QB Jim McMahon reveals how medical marijuana got him off ONE HUNDRED Percocet painkillers a month



The 56-year-old former Chicago Bears star said in an interview this week that he became hooked on the pain medication after leaving the game in 1997 and being diagnosed with early-onset dementia, as well as other ailments. Speaking with The Chicago Tribune, McMahon said he was taking 100 pills of Percocet a month at the hight of his addiction. However he weaned himself off the painkillers using medical marijuana, that was prescribed to him by a chiropractor. 'It has been a godsend,' he said. 



cof


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 28, 2016)

So what do you think the yeild will be 4 weeks in 4 weeks to go


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> So what do you think the yeild will be 4 weeks in 4 weeks to goView attachment 3596126


A nice amount of buds.....hope that helps.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> So maybe 10 or 12


Less is more bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone know anything about this controller? I just dropped like 5k on the new rental so I am front to save a little money if it is a quality product.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Anyone know anything about this controller? I just dropped like 5k on the new rental so I am front to save a little money if it is a quality product.
> View attachment 3596149


Whats the cost of that?

I run the Titan Helios 3, $150.00
Definitely the best upgrade I have made in my room..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Whats the cost of that?
> 
> I run the Titan Helios 3, $150.00
> Definitely the best upgrade I have made in my room..


$129 but the same from Titan with the timer is like $170 I have to buy 4 bulbs too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Whats the cost of that?
> 
> I run the Titan Helios 3, $150.00
> Definitely the best upgrade I have made in my room..


I just wired papapayne a 8k titan


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Fuck it shit is ordered so I just hope it is good


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 28, 2016)

I put the first 8 plants in the flower room today the rest will go in Saturday.
The whole room will be wall to wall plants, I may have to hang another 600 to
cover them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Get ready for the next episode 
   
Hay A A A Smoke Weed Everyday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Get ready for the next episode
> View attachment 3596267 View attachment 3596270 View attachment 3596271
> Hay A A A Smoke Weed Everyday


I popped of my stuff

Gatorballs ( alligator kush X fireballs ) 
Alligator kush f2 ( rp og kush X blue dream/ ?)
Gdp X hb
Hso. Chem X gdp
Rum Bayou ( swamp wrecked X blue moonshine )
Cherry Pie X ? ( greenhouse preflower ) hopping gg4
Goji f2 X ?
Smokejumper Og ( sfv og X FB )
RP og kush s1
Gdp X dog
Lotus valley og ( sfv og X blueberry lotus)
Planetary Collision ( nibiru gangbang, males where FB f3, granddad balls, nibiru, berrybubble, and rum bayou
Og13 X gdp
Gdp ( this I have know idea it was bag seed my boy saved for me )
Gg4 s1 @AlphaPhase has some going and inspired me to check out the ones my ghouse lowers made.


From others and bag seeds

Berrybubble @whodatnation 
Super crazy @bigworm6969 
Candy train @northeastmarco 
Dippsy dog @209 Cali closet grower 
Bbk X FB @papapayne's first chunks but I picked the males that should have bread well. I still have a lot left and want to see how there traites carry over.
Bbk X nibiru same as above also same males in the planetary collision @DLOPEZ1420 has some of both of these started I think
Blueberry hills X most likely the dog @Dr.Amber Trichome was running at the time. Bag seed
Cheese quake X most likely bbl bag seed papapayne

And I think that is it


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Get ready for the next episode
> View attachment 3596267 View attachment 3596270 View attachment 3596271
> Hay A A A Smoke Weed Everyday


Amen brother, Amen.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

They've grown a lot in 2 days Dr.  good job.

Props to all parents. This 2nd child thing is tuff. Yin#2 sleeps like 30 minutes mostly then kicks off. He's had reflux for a while.....a good nights sleep cannot come quick enough.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

DST said:


> They've grown a lot in 2 days Dr.  good job.
> 
> Props to all parents. This 2nd child thing is tuff. Yin#2 sleeps like 30 minutes mostly then kicks off. He's had reflux for a while.....a good nights sleep cannot come quick enough.


Yea one is work two is your whole life taken over


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

Aye. It seems that way Dr. I am sure it'll get better when we have some sleep....just seems to be dragging on. And of course the memories of your first are jaded....Yin#1 was never like this I keep hearing myself saying...whereas in actual fact he was just as bad lol. We just didn't have another one to think about then.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh. Is the gg4 putting out the odd seed Dr.? I have found the odd dried out male flower on the Hotdog but no seeds. Then I have found the odd seed but no male flower....saying that the one I found a couple of seeds in was burnt from laying against the cool tube right where the bulb is....i figured it was stress. I couldn't actually get into my flower cab due to it being overgrown lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2016)

I barely keep my shit together when the cat wakes me during the night. A baby, I'd be in the nut house in days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Oh. Is the gg4 putting out the odd seed Dr.? I have found the odd dried out male flower on the Hotdog but no seeds. Then I have found the odd seed but no male flower....saying that the one I found a couple of seeds in was burnt from laying against the cool tube right where the bulb is....i figured it was stress. I couldn't actually get into my flower cab due to it being overgrown lol.


It will if it gets shaded heavily and my lowers got hella shade. I got about 50ish and dc found 3 I missed out out 7 units of it he took. I haven't found any in what I kept. They were on the preflowers and easy to spot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I barely keep my shit together when the cat wakes me during the night. A baby, I'd be in the nut house in days.


You would be suprized to see how quick you adapt


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

8 weeks straight and I am a bit loopy loo lala lol. Still not done to many mad things. I remember the first time with Yin#1 I was going for a shower, got undressed, took my socks off and threw them in the toilet, lol.....for some reason I thought it was the washing basket (which is in the bedroom strangely enough, not in the bathroom!!)


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It will if it gets shaded heavily and my lowers got hella shade. I got about 50ish and dc found 3 I missed out out 7 units of it he took. I haven't found any in what I kept. They were on the preflowers and easy to spot.


Exactly, same thing with the Hotdog, the odd flower on the shaded stems, which is not normally an issue in a vertical unless you let it get overgrown.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Exactly, same thing with the Hotdog, the odd flower on the shaded stems, which is not normally an issue in a vertical unless you let it get overgrown.


Cool it is Deffiney frosty as fuck! What does it smell like? Did the FB out compite the dogs strong genes? I am putting the octagon back together now with two 600s and 3 sativa girls. A nibiru. Jillanje, and a daze


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2016)

Damn doc... I love how much you get done. You'll be harvesting in no time.

DST, I remember doing stuff like that when I was sleep deprived. Everything was in a weird place. My favorite was the time I stopped myself from dropping the keys into the kettle. It's like I was sleepwalking and suddenly woke up like 'what the fuck am I doing?'


----------



## Figgy (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I popped of my stuff
> 
> Gatorballs ( alligator kush X fireballs )
> Alligator kush f2 ( rp og kush X blue dream/ ?)
> ...


Holy shit! I wish I had 1/4 that seed stock! Crazy awesome!


DST said:


> 8 weeks straight and I am a bit loopy loo lala lol. Still not done to many mad things. I remember the first time with Yin#1 I was going for a shower, got undressed, took my socks off and threw them in the toilet, lol.....for some reason I thought it was the washing basket (which is in the bedroom strangely enough, not in the bathroom!!)


lmao! Man, I remember those days. Straight zombie mode for days on end until you just happen to get the right opportunity to crash.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Lol! Married w children is some crazy times. Lol




jigfresh said:


> Damn doc... I love how much you get done. You'll be harvesting in no time.
> 
> DST, I remember doing stuff like that when I was sleep deprived. Everything was in a weird place. My favorite was the time I stopped myself from dropping the keys into the kettle. It's like I was sleepwalking and suddenly woke up like 'what the fuck am I doing?'


----------



## Figgy (Jan 29, 2016)

Any idea what's up here? I was thinking low ph due to the purple lines up the stalk. I've upped the ph to 6.5 now in reused sunshine #4 with Jacks Citrus FeED, and it seems to be still progressing. Has to be some kind of lockout, but I'm stumped. 

First girl
 

Second girl (just starting to show problem.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Any idea what's up here? I was thinking low ph due to the purple lines up the stalk. I've upped the ph to 6.5 now in reused sunshine #4 with Jacks Citrus FeED, and it seems to be still progressing. Has to be some kind of lockout, but I'm stumped.
> 
> First girl
> View attachment 3596489
> ...


Calcium def by the look of it


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Calcium def by the look of it


That was my guess too.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Calcium def by the look of it





SomeGuy said:


> That was my guess too.


Even if my city water analysis says I have high C tap water? Hmmmm. Calmag will be my next try.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Even if my city water analysis says I have high C tap water? Hmmmm. Calmag will be my next try.


yup, where I live is VERY hard water etc n I still have to use cal-mag unfortunately


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool it is Deffiney frosty as fuck! What does it smell like? Did the FB out compite the dogs strong genes? I am putting the octagon back together now with two 600s and 3 sativa girls. A nibiru. Jillanje, and a daze


Its def come out a good mixture of the two. The flowers look like the dog...but smaller and compact like the FB. The plant structure is similar to the dog yet a little bit less stretchy like the FB. And the smoke is a lot more Kush like and has this lovely sweetness to it as well. Yet you get the sour hit through the smoke...just not the diesel undertones the dog has.


jigfresh said:


> Damn doc... I love how much you get done. You'll be harvesting in no time.
> 
> DST, I remember doing stuff like that when I was sleep deprived. Everything was in a weird place. My favorite was the time I stopped myself from dropping the keys into the kettle. It's like I was sleepwalking and suddenly woke up like 'what the fuck am I doing?'


It sure is a trip bru.
I got a mg def this run. Was a bit cheesed off with that since it was my own compost. Only happened to the dog funnily enough...A bit like @AllDayToker s dog. Got a box of bonemeal and a box of magnesium to add into the medium now. 4 pots have been primed for the cab.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jan 29, 2016)

Alsmost for sure hitting over a # off my organic  Current weight is 20oz and I doubt i'll lose more than 2 oz more of water

Also have about 85g of prime sugar trim i think i'll blast into some BHO since I have like 10 bottles of butane and a vacuum chamber


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Any idea what's up here? I was thinking low ph due to the purple lines up the stalk. I've upped the ph to 6.5 now in reused sunshine #4 with Jacks Citrus FeED, and it seems to be still progressing. Has to be some kind of lockout, but I'm stumped.
> 
> First girl
> View attachment 3596489
> ...


I'm gonna say Mag. Either locked out from ph, or deficient.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2016)

Fuck my tapwater!! Nah that will just add to the white residue :/
Found a RO system for 70 pounds. I have to go get that. 750ppm tapwater and hydro will never get along.
After the switch to coco i think i have just been lucky so far. Most look good. With a few fuck ups i just cant put my finger on. But today i started seeing yellow tips on the green ones and almost white tips on the yellow one's. Gave them a "clean" flush today. Been giving them very small feedings but could have had to little run off.
I de-chlorinise my tapwater by boiling it for 15 mins and then give it air for 24 hours. The pot is filled with white dust like residue all the way round and up the sides even though its been boiled.
You can tell from my pics that my water leaves residue everywhere. Ive done some foilar spraying.
First 2 pics are from up pot and hps introduction a weeks growth.
  
Here is the first ever SourAmnesia x Dog BX2. I got high hopes for this  10 up and growing now. Migrane Mutts? 
  
Xtreme Kush this one looks great. Got 3 more looking all wrong..
  
WhiteBerry looks great. This could be one to move forward with. Description says great for sog high yield of white strawberry buds.

Max picture count error  haha guess i have posted a few.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2016)

Kraken 47. Was my favorite but seems like it has problems now. Hope the flush will get it back on feet.
 
Tank
 
Chingis Khan
 
Critical + 2 - Never seemed happy. All yellow :/
 
Sweet Cheese with re-veg takeover  Might be time for some food. In the left corner is one of the scraggly extreme kushës
 
I cant wait to get my 12/12 on so im thinking ill get the ro kit tomorrow and then see if i can get them straightened out in a week then flip. Then ill run straight SA x Dog in the other tent along side 2 Goji og S1's or Goji og x Dog S1 not sure.

Any tips suggestions idea's are more than appreciated


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 29, 2016)

@Figgy;
We draw our water from a aquifer and it's hard as hell (830ppm) most of the white residue is prob. lime.
That's our trouble, I have to chuck my root pouches after 3 grows because the walls are rock hard with lime.
If your water source comes from limestone cal def could easily be the prob.
Check your runoff ph.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 29, 2016)

i just added some calmag. Runoff last night at feeding was 6.5. i just want to take clones, but wanted a healthy plant prior to taking cuts.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 29, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Trying a pip in my cloner
> View attachment 3595814
> 
> View attachment 3595815
> ...


OK, this is cool.

:0)


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2016)

Got some BB babies..bb#2 I believe they are sour kush x deep blue..I'll check.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Been getting to it today and got the beans moved to there bags, and used my 4x8 trays I just got to plant in to. I cut the bottom off and it has 3in of soil in it till I can go get my compost at PP's place and top dress.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Holy shit! I wish I had 1/4 that seed stock! Crazy awesome!
> 
> lmao! Man, I remember those days. Straight zombie mode for days on end until you just happen to get the right opportunity to crash.


It will not a 1\4 but i am sell off some packs right now before the web page goes up. Anyone interested shot me a pm or email I pulled like 2k of them out or so that i can part with, and there is already people waiting on the list

Anyway i got on the tablet to put up some closeups so first is gatorballs still in veg ( put 20 more down last night) and second is a sfv og balling out for some fems


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 29, 2016)

hey how you all doing, these are my girls.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 29, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Damn doc... I love how much you get done. You'll be harvesting in no time.
> 
> DST, I remember doing stuff like that when I was sleep deprived. Everything was in a weird place. My favorite was the time I stopped myself from dropping the keys into the kettle. It's like I was sleepwalking and suddenly woke up like 'what the fuck am I doing?'


One time I went to make coffee. I scooped the coffee int the filter and poured the water in but forgot to put the pot under it. 

Flooded the counter.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2016)

Plus there was no coffee.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 29, 2016)

So I think the next seeds I'm going to pop are TGA'S THE FLAV it's a 
Romulin x space queen can't wait


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 29, 2016)

Man you guys are a hard bunch to have a convo with


----------



## Figgy (Jan 29, 2016)

@DST - I just made some straight fire rosin, and you are correct about the flavor being better than qwiso. This stuff tastes exactly like the flowers smell! Quicker presses = better quality.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 29, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> Man you guys are a hard bunch to have a convo with


Just put the kid down to sleep and dabbed. 

I have no experience with TGA yet. I will hopefully be picking up something from that lineup in the near future. 

Currently I have some Breeders Boutique Fireballs going along with a couple Lambsbread.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Just put the kid down to sleep and dabbed.
> 
> I have no experience with TGA yet. I will hopefully be picking up something from that lineup in the near future.
> 
> Currently I have some Breeders Boutique Fireballs going along with a couple Lambsbread.


Give Jack the Ripper from TGA a try you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> @DST - I just made some straight fire rosin, and you are correct about the flavor being better than qwiso. This stuff tastes exactly like the flowers smell! Quicker presses = better quality.


i make rosin at work on our i-502 farm, what do you press with you have a press?


----------



## Soil2Oil (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey everybody  Heres my current set up. 3 Tangi clones in veg under a 600w MH open reflector in 5x5x7 tent with one fan set on low circulating through the whole tent. In FF Ocean soil, As of last monday I introduced the FF(Fox Farm) "trio" (grow big, tiger bloom, big bloom). Starting with a low dose of the big bloom, adding 40mL to a gal. for all three plants once a week, the feeding schedule will change as time goes(and as I learn more, etc.) I should also add I haven't done any research on the PH levels for my water, I of course know this is a big step in nute control etc. but i haven't dove into the subject yet. With the way i am growing what will be the best way to check/keep my PH levels in the desired range?

Today I changed the veg hours, will now have my light on still 18-6 for veg, but running at Night ( due to cheap/much needed HEAT control. ) Currently looking into a small fan+duct to better the air flow from inside to out the tent. First indoor grow so, Im still new to this any help is appreciated!

Heres some pics, I will post more as the grow goes on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> @DST - I just made some straight fire rosin, and you are correct about the flavor being better than qwiso. This stuff tastes exactly like the flowers smell! Quicker presses = better quality.


Man I love that shit. I am about to wield up a 12 ton press just for making rosin. Problem is my wife loves that shit too


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I love that shit. I am about to wield up a 12 ton press just for making rosin. Problem is my wife loves that shit too


So when you come to help me build a shed your wife and mine can smoke all.my weed. Lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> So when you come to help me build a shed your wife and mine can smoke all.my weed. Lol.


Yea sounds about right


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea sounds about right


Dude my wife might smoke more than me. Always nipping on my jars. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Dude my wife might smoke more than me. Always nipping on my jars. Lol


Yea that is what jig had said. I smoke more than my wife but there before we moved everyday I Would come in the camper and all the rosin would be smoked


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is what jig had said. I smoke more than my wife but there before we moved everyday I Would come in the camper and all the rosin would be smoked


I guarantee my wife can smoke most under the table. Not me but gives me run for my money. Lol. She likes flower in the volcano though the most. I like the dabs. Lol! 

Recently made the best ice hash I've ever made recently too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Man I like the dabs because it will put me out


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Pic half way through. Got excellent yield and the 73 and 160/were almost full melt. The 25 is excellent in the bong.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 29, 2016)

@Javadog this is them after a day 
 

Plants should be coming though the net In next few days


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2016)

Srsog chopped at 8 weeks with a little trim.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks very og indeed Supchaka. Those distinctive little green sugar flowers. What's the smell like? Dank earthyness?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is what jig had said. I smoke more than my wife but there before we moved everyday I Would come in the camper and all the rosin would be smoked


I have to hide my "special" weed in the cellar from my wife. She does smoke more often than I do.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I have to hide my "special" weed in the cellar from my wife. She does smoke more often than I do.


Hahha having to hide the weed from the missus fuck nas how ad supply both are habits if she smoked my weed aswell...


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2016)

8x4 groupies can be arsed to get out haha but will this week when I cane and support. also put both lamp on 600 now bout 12 days of 12/12 the are


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

My wife wants me to start growing for her, only she wants edibles and has a lot of pain so I think she's gonna take a bunch more weed than I do. And she's never asked for any as she doesn't smoke for anything.

Never seen anyone grow The Flav. @josh I know that pretty much everyone loves the good they get from TGA though.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds like she needs a cbd leaning strain Jig. Or will she be happy being.....HAPPY And HIGH


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

To be honest I don't know about the whole thing because she reacts very oddly to MJ. I do think one of the high cbd strains would be good for her.

Got any suggestions... we could cross a couple and see what happens. ???


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Not sure what's all out there apart from the usual ones that have made it big in the US. Smoked some down in Tenerife and it was...smokable I guess. Just nothing much happened so it was not really interesting to me. I want pain relief that makes me smile lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

Did not get "high" from the cbd cookies i made but it was numbing and relaxing. If i were on top of things id always have a little stock of some high cbd buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Did you run a high cbd strain you were happy with?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I guarantee my wife can smoke most under the table. Not me but gives me run for my money. Lol. She likes flower in the volcano though the most


One of things that attracted me to Mrs #4 (apart from her stunning looks) was her ability to smoke most lads I know under the table. And that she loved growing, most of my previous relationship's failed as women always threw the line...its me or the plants. Plants always won lol. 

Got that proud Dad head on today, me lad scored a goal for his football team this morning, made getting up at 7.30 on a Saturday morning with a sore head worth while.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Did you run a high cbd strain you were happy with?


Yes i did. It was a last resort sort of help to my stepdad. Passed away the same day i finished the oil.
Aw man i cant remember the strain name. It will come to me in a few 
Shark Shock CBD.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks mate. Pretty difficult few years for you Hydro. FFS... get some good luck going on already! 

Things are looking quite up these days though, aren't they?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> To be honest I don't know about the whole thing because she reacts very oddly to MJ. I do think one of the high cbd strains would be good for her.
> 
> Got any suggestions... we could cross a couple and see what happens. ???


Franks Gift is one of the highest cbd % going, ask @Dr.D81 he'll be able to give you info.
This is remarkable meds.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Hahha having to hide the weed from the missus fuck nas how ad supply both are habits if she smoked my weed aswell...


It isn't just room run but when I have something special she seems to grab that the most!
It never fails, I ran 1 Blue Moonshine that a cut was gifted to me and every time I turned around
the damn jar got lower and lower, a friend sent some Dog flowers and the same thing! 
So now I put them down and away.
I don't mind her taking some but not the special bud.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Not the special...please no.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Franks Gift is one of the highest cbd % going, ask @Dr.D81 he'll be able to give you info.
> This is remarkable meds.


Interesting how the cbds are named after people....Frank....Charlotte.....is there a Bob CBD?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Interesting how the cbds are named after people....Frank....Charlotte.....is there a Bob CBD?


Working on it .lol


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2016)

New peice for my bong shower head diffuser.......

Hopefully can fit on the one doc makes me when he has the time no hurry man tho when your ready


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks mate. Pretty difficult few years for you Hydro. FFS... get some good luck going on already!
> 
> Things are looking quite up these days though, aren't they?


Thanks m8.
Things are much better, no doubt. But im still working on getting my thoughts straight. Still spending too much time thinking worrying about things that are done and i cant do shit about :/
PTSD like i think. Mary Jane the only one i can trust 
Oh damn went 3 days on speed new years we partyed and had great fun. But that put me right back in depression and anxiety took me a week to get over. Never touching it again. Seriously i was crying every night for a week. Bahh remember the hell..
Just came back from Copenhagen and hydro shopping. Gonna toy with some reverse osmosis now


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> hey how you all doing, these are my girls. View attachment 3596746 View attachment 3596747


I hope you have low humidity or a shit ton of air circulation going. That seems very packed in there. Last time I had a tent packed like that I got PM.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

Aw man its not an RO system. Thought it was pretty cheap.. Its a chlorine and sediment filter.. Wont remove minerals so ppm will stay unchanged..
FFS! :/


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Did you run a high cbd strain you were happy with?


Torah bora from Reserva privada. ....befor I knew anything about cbd,full body numb,not a indica body high,but a real body numb....like pure oxytocin.& penicillin mixture. .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 30, 2016)

Soil2Oil said:


> Hey everybody  Heres my current set up. 3 Tangi clones in veg under a 600w MH open reflector in 5x5x7 tent with one fan set on low circulating through the whole tent. In FF Ocean soil, As of last monday I introduced the FF(Fox Farm) "trio" (grow big, tiger bloom, big bloom). Starting with a low dose of the big bloom, adding 40mL to a gal. for all three plants once a week, the feeding schedule will change as time goes(and as I learn more, etc.) I should also add I haven't done any research on the PH levels for my water, I of course know this is a big step in nute control etc. but i haven't dove into the subject yet. With the way i am growing what will be the best way to check/keep my PH levels in the desired range?
> 
> Today I changed the veg hours, will now have my light on still 18-6 for veg, but running at Night ( due to cheap/much needed HEAT control. ) Currently looking into a small fan+duct to better the air flow from inside to out the tent. First indoor grow so, Im still new to this any help is appreciated!
> 
> ...


When using dry or bottled nutes you need to check PH. Should be 12-15 bucks for a starter set at a hydro store. 

Nutes tend to drop the ph down into a range that the plant cant access very well. We use PH up to bring the nute mix back up to a ph range that the plant can access. 

Some nutrients are ph buffered. Do you know if yours are?

Also you absolutely need a exhaust fan. I recommend http://www.amazon.com/Can-Fan-Pro-Series-420/dp/B00GYG0MH0 paired up with http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GZ1W3S?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_38&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Exhaust is one of the most important things in an indoor grow. It keeps pulling in cool air and pushing out the hot air that the lamp produces. It provides air flow across the leaf surfaces to increase respiration and decrease surface temperature. Air flow will cause the stalks to vibrate slightly and this will cause micro stress tears that will result in thicker healthier stalks. Thicker stalks means they can hold more weight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> To be honest I don't know about the whole thing because she reacts very oddly to MJ. I do think one of the high cbd strains would be good for her.
> 
> Got any suggestions... we could cross a couple and see what happens. ???


I got a few beans from the franks gift i can get over there if you want


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Looks very og indeed Supchaka. Those distinctive little green sugar flowers. What's the smell like? Dank earthyness?


Yeah that's a good way to put it. It changes in smell to me, from lemon piss to skunky rubber and vice versa. Just depends on which way the winds blowing!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 30, 2016)

I got my age old bloom formula in today, these ladies are getting real close to flip time....


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

Look what i found at the supermarket 
Black Angus


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 30, 2016)

I bought a 3 stage RO filter 60 bucks, 50GPD

http://www.bigalspets.com/ro-buddie-3-stage-ro-system-50-gpd.html?utm_source=Google+Products&utm_campaign=Google+Products+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping&gclid=CjwKEAiA27G1BRCEopST9M39gykSJADQyqAlCNRq8vGimcvvbW7mzbe0-0QtoVnBN5wcC8L3N46Q6xoCSXDw_wcB


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2016)

Yabba Dabba Do!

(Fred's yell there suddenly sounds meaningful ;0)


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Not the special...please no.


Damn straight bru, picture this; it's Sat. night all the family are in their respective homes
and ou've been waiting all day for a few bowls of Dog, mouth watering head yearning and pipe in hand
you open the draw and find a empty jar.


DST said:


> Interesting how the cbds are named after people....Frank....Charlotte.....is there a Bob CBD?


How about Juanita La Lagrimosa.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2016)

Just came back from adding 9 more plants to the flower room, only 3 males so far out of 12.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just came back from adding 9 more plants to the flower room, only 3 males so far out of 12.


Do you not sex by preflowers? I sex most of mine before they ever make it to the 6 in sq


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

Wtf the Kraken 47 is flowering..?! Its not supposed to be an autoflower.. Hmm no Wonder it started looking yellow.. Doh
 
 
Yummi


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Do you not sex by preflowers? I sex most of mine before they ever make it to the 6 in sq


Preflowers are how I check but I wait 'till I can see the "balls" or pistils form. I don't have a real good
magnifier yet. Another good reason to get fem seeds.lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2016)

Is it possible to use hard tap water for dwc?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

Possible yes but the way i see it you have limited nutrients to play with because the ec is high from gekko. 
DWC for the win tho.. Alien xl pro someday... Someday..


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

A brand called Cellmax creates hydro nutrients for tap water both soft and hard water.. When i lived in an apartment i was running dwc with cellmax it was perfect. After adding nutes the ph was always 5.8 great results also. Only place i can find that sells it is hydroponics.eu.lamers and i wont give them any more money.. Nevah.. Spent 1400 gbp and got the worst customer service ever. CellMax makes strange videos too 




Haha episode 1, 5 years ago and nothing new


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2016)

Why havent any one stopped me from getting that filter and just using my rainwater? lol i had forgotten all about it.. Its only in the winter its a problem. Should put my coco worries on the bench for now 
Ph 5.5 and ppm 45.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2016)

Tasty meat there! :0)


----------



## Soil2Oil (Jan 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When using dry or bottled nutes you need to check PH. Should be 12-15 bucks for a starter set at a hydro store.
> 
> Nutes tend to drop the ph down into a range that the plant cant access very well. We use PH up to bring the nute mix back up to a ph range that the plant can access.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply Pie , I created a thread for my current issue. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/fan-exhaust-carbon-filter-questions.897907/ 

You're help is appreciated!


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 30, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Just put the kid down to sleep and dabbed.
> 
> I have no experience with TGA yet. I will hopefully be picking up something from that lineup in the near future.
> 
> Currently I have some Breeders Boutique Fireballs going along with a couple Lambsbread.


This is my first run the 9 pound hammer is blowing me away ripped bubba not so much but still 3.5 weeks to go I have about 10 dif tga strains so hope to find a few killer keepers


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 30, 2016)

9 pound hammer is blowing me away 



jigfresh said:


> My wife wants me to start growing for her, only she wants edibles and has a lot of pain so I think she's gonna take a bunch more weed than I do. And she's never asked for any as she doesn't smoke for anything.
> 
> Never seen anyone grow The Flav. @josh I know that pretty much everyone loves the good they get from TGA though.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 30, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man its not an RO system. Thought it was pretty cheap.. Its a chlorine and sediment filter.. Wont remove minerals so ppm will stay unchanged..
> FFS! :/


All you need to do is get the ro membrane and canister for it.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 30, 2016)

Day 48 of 12/12. Bag seeds, GDP, Bubbd Kush and an unknow been.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 31, 2016)

Installed my hps today and set for 12/12! also I ordered a RO filter, 50 gpd for 60 dollars 

http://www.bigalspets.com/ro-buddie-3-stage-ro-system-50-gpd.html?utm_source=Google+Products&utm_campaign=Google+Products+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping&gclid=CjwKEAiA27G1BRCEopST9M39gykSJADQyqAlwjn_XgUUyGL162iKTBxlvoQHflJQL41tC4OuZaYIwRoCmJ3w_wcB


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

2weeks in
8*8 tent. 2200w
800w cob
1400w hps


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 31, 2016)

Instelled the HPS today and 12/12 is a go





did 2 full age old bloom and cal-mag foliar sprays today containing 5-10-5 npk with every micronutrient 'cept cal-mag which I added, only thing It doubled up on was Iron but it was so low I think they will be fine.
sativa white cookies up font, purple kush behind









This double fimm is going to be nuts





Purple kush





White cookies indica













I will be posting a daily picture on my thread


----------



## Figgy (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm taking my first cuts for clones today. Looks like both Fireballs will get 3-4 each. Hopefully I don't screw this up, and get at least 2 from each one to root.

And the calmag seems to be bringing some green and softness back to those damaged fan leaves!


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 31, 2016)

My seed stock let's see what everyone has put away


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> 2weeks in
> 8*8 tent. 2200w
> 800w cob
> 1400w hps
> View attachment 3597699


Hell yeah


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2016)

Reconditioned soil pron. Soil is a mix from old mj pots as well as from tomatoes and pea pots Compost enzymes added. Some dried organic poo smelling stuff added which is a general veg garden supplement. Then bonemeal, magnesium and powdered calcium along with dried phosphorus and potassium thrown in the mix.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice selection @josh1234 haha, I think I have the same rug. Is that ikea? Wish I could show you my seed stock. One bunch is back in CA and the other bunch is not for public consumption.

Nice soil DST.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a decent stash of bag seeds from good buds and 4 Pure Michigan seeds.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> View attachment 3597904
> My seed stock let's see what everyone has put away


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Nice selection @josh1234 haha, I think I have the same rug. Is that ikea? Wish I could show you my seed stock. One bunch is back in CA and the other bunch is not for public consumption.
> 
> Nice soil DST.


I can vouch for Jigs collection.  

Hope your doing well jiggy!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2016)

Up and down dude. Wife is going through some serious mental health things right now, so it's a daily kinda battle. :/ Today was a good day though. Yesterday sucked. Let's hope for tomorrow being good again.

I hope the whole year isn't rocky waves for us all. Some smooth sailing would be appreciated right about now. Lol... I guess life being married with children is mutually exclusive with smooth sailing.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2016)

Best vibes your way Jig sun is coming back things will be brighter soon
Dunno if im just tired and baked but this made me laugh big time http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhECs72Akbz1Qc8R88


----------



## Figgy (Jan 31, 2016)

First time taking cuts for clones! Took 3 from each Fireball to start. Checking the stems, they are getting a nice splash from the bubbles. Used Clonex and added a little Superthrive to the res water. Hopefully we will see roots in a week or so


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Up and down dude. Wife is going through some serious mental health things right now, so it's a daily kinda battle. :/ Today was a good day though. Yesterday sucked. Let's hope for tomorrow being good again.
> 
> I hope the whole year isn't rocky waves for us all. Some smooth sailing would be appreciated right about now. Lol... I guess life being married with children is mutually exclusive with smooth sailing.


I had a hunch that was the case. I'm no stranger to some of those things myself and neither is my wife. She is susceptible to depression. It's gotten better through her working at it though. Still there are.those days. 

My thought is that maybe she needs to be closer to family (if that in fact is a good relationship). She probably needs some additional support. We send love blasted your way across the the oceans man


----------



## Figgy (Jan 31, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Best vibes your way Jig sun is coming back things will be brighter soon
> Dunno if im just tired and baked but this made me laugh big time http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhECs72Akbz1Qc8R88


Funny every time I see it!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh man... that's funny. I liked the last one, 'imma save this I got kids.... momomomomomomo' I must be super high too, been smoking hash for the first time in about 9 months.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2016)

momomomo 
Oh man what a working day its been. feels like my shoulder blades are rubbing against each other.
Got the 1.2x 1.2 tent cleaned down the sides must have lost a bunch of reflection to dirtyness. No kidding i had to change water twice. Closed hood got cleaned and new bulb. Messed with the venting to have both tents running smooth. Took 12 clones all on the small side so will se what happens. Im just ready to flip now


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2016)

Figgy said:


> First time taking cuts for clones! Took 3 from each Fireball to start. Checking the stems, they are getting a nice splash from the bubbles. Used Clonex and added a little Superthrive to the res water. Hopefully we will see roots in a week or so View attachment 3598106


Always found they root faster if the stems are "suspended" into the water. But we are talking a day or 2. Just 2 cents


----------



## Figgy (Jan 31, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Always found they root faster if the stems are "suspended" into the water. But we are talking a day or 2. Just 2 cents


They are soaked from the bubbles popping in the surface. I'll check them tomorrow and see how we're doing.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hopefully this is the normal wilting before the bounce back.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 31, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Hopefully this is the normal wilting before the bounce back.View attachment 3598219


Mine never wilt like that but have seen it they should be fine


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 31, 2016)

Man I love the 9 pound


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Hopefully this is the normal wilting before the bounce back.View attachment 3598219


What light source are you using, this wilting is not good


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Hopefully this is the normal wilting before the bounce back.View attachment 3598219


I wouldn't worry about it. That's normal for the first 24 hours....if they look like that in a couple of days then you might have a problem.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Jan 31, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> What light source are you using, this wilting is not good


LED lighting. Just cut them a few hours ago.


curious old fart said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. That's normal for the first 24 hours....if they look like that in a couple of days then you might have a problem.
> 
> 
> cof


ok


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2016)

Light humidity and temperature should be the only concerns. Ive succesfully cloned with 5watt led  Heated floor in the bathroom seems perfect and i can never go without dome unless ill be showering all day 
When takeing clones from the WhiteBerry i was amazed at the amount of frost in veg. Got that pungent smell too. I would love a good camera with macro, phone doing okay considering it can browse the web too


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Day 52 God Bud





Strawberrys and Crème





Bruce Banner#3





Pic quality is poor


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> View attachment 3597904
> My seed stock let's see what everyone has put away


Its not whats in the stash. Its about whats in the dirt
 And more for fems everyones stashs coming


----------



## budolskie (Jan 31, 2016)

Lights out pic of net
just starting to spread the back 2 under net, 

Bout 3 week veg already in tubes hopefully this compensates the missing plant a gets me about same yeild as last


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 31, 2016)

sup everybody.. checkin in aint been around in a while.. glad to see every bodys still at it. I got a couple lil plants outside trying to get a spring harvest.. take some pics tomorrow.. I lost track of all my seedlings strains.. lol been so lazy.. I hardly even care anymore I just remember whats dank or high prority.. but from here on out gunna be more organized.. cant wait for spring.. im gunnna go ham


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well i am back to work in the morning and betting it is going to suck. We will see how long it last 

Gatorballs


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 1, 2016)

Flowering forgot what strain


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 1, 2016)

Sum stuffs


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 1, 2016)

I think this is c99 x extrema


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 1, 2016)

shitty ass camera


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Its not whats in the stash. Its about whats in the dirt
> View attachment 3598414 And more for fems everyones stashs coming
> View attachment 3598415


DAMN!!!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 1, 2016)

What about pressing my little tub crystal I saved in the straighteners with grease proof paper would that get me roison?
I have I little bit and my m8 has 5g haha


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2016)

By all accounts yes it will. And probably better product. From what I have gleened, with extract you need to keep the temperature of the straightners or press much lower (like 150 or something like that......so like half setting on ye olde straightners).


----------



## budolskie (Feb 1, 2016)

Only thing now the missus staightneres are at her mother's so it isn't getting made the day


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2016)

Watup growers. Can't sleep up watering my plants. 

My sour cherry x deep blue are coming out great. Will have to get some pics


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Up and down dude. Wife is going through some serious mental health things right now, so it's a daily kinda battle. :/ Today was a good day though. Yesterday sucked. Let's hope for tomorrow being good again.
> 
> I hope the whole year isn't rocky waves for us all. Some smooth sailing would be appreciated right about now. Lol... I guess life being married with children is mutually exclusive with smooth sailing.


Hello jig. Hope wife getting better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> By the way guys my strain Rum Bayou has a full page in the March High Times on sell now.
> View attachment 3593080



.............


----------



## Figgy (Feb 1, 2016)

"The Cannabusiness Report" on Fusion TV. Interesting....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 1, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Black shit in cloner...... FUCK OFF haha
> 
> Fuck Nas what happened like av well lost me touch.
> 
> ...



Bud I have exactly the same cloner as your old round one ('Aerodome', paid exactly the same price off Ebay too) and I've been paying attention to this as I have exactly the same problems.

That's root rot/damping off, it's caused by too much water with not enough oxygen.



My theory as to why this is happening with that exact cloner (and maybe other cloners) is because the company who make those cloners have recently uprated the water pump that is used.

If you look at the other cloners on the market that do around 20 clones like that unit does you'll notice that they nearly all use a water pump rated at something like 450L per min, but that water pump in the cloner you and I have is rated at about 650L per min.

I think it's pumping too much water for the size of the unit and it's drowning the clones making them rot.
(If you think about DWC there is no such thing as too much water, the problem is too little oxygen)




My plan to fix the problem is either......

A) Have an air pump hooked up to an air stone in the bottom of the bucket to have more oxygen in the water.

B) Have the water pump hooked up to a cheap timer and have it say on for 5 mins, off for 5 mins.
(This would half the amount of water being sprayed overall)

C) Make or buy a tubing frame to attach to the water pump with more spray heads so that the pump sprays the same amount of water but over a larger area (like Dr. 81 has on his).


Give it a think mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 1, 2016)

Actually I've just noticed Dr. 81 has an air stone/bubbler in the bottom of his cloner too.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 1, 2016)

Less than 24 hours and they are bouncing back!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2016)

Oxygen is very importante


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2016)

Ive seen someone make experiments with oxygen and "cochroaches". Crazy shiiit. Going from 18% oxygen to 25% or so made them twice the size as normal roaches :O Bet the oxygen level were high when dinosaurs roamed. Having trouble spotting spider mites? Add some oxygen to your grow. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 1, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Oxygen is very importante



Watching that I was thinking yeah, but what about the fucking gigantic bugs!?

Then lo and behold......



lol


----------



## Figgy (Feb 1, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Ive seen someone make experiments with oxygen and "cochroaches". Crazy shiiit. Going from 18% oxygen to 25% or so made them twice the size as normal roaches :O Bet the oxygen level were high when dinosaurs roamed. Having trouble spotting spider mites? Add some oxygen to your grow. lol





The Yorkshireman said:


> Watching that I was thinking yeah, but what about the fucking gigantic bugs!?
> 
> Then lo and behold......
> 
> ...


Bugs here are giant. Southeastern coast, and the roaches can look like small mice in your peripherals. Banana spiders the size of your hand. Mosquitos like damn dragonflies.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2016)

Come on im so hungry


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually I've just noticed Dr. 81 has an air stone/bubbler in the bottom of his cloner too.


No air stone in mine. Just the pump and spray manifold.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 1, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Come on im so hungry
> View attachment 3598589


We're about to hit up Dunkin on the way to the beach for the morning. Bacon, eggs, cheese on bagel get in my belly!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No air stone in mine. Just the pump and spray manifold.


 


What's the tubing going in through the lid of the bucket in the photo?

What's making the bubbles in the photo?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 1, 2016)

Cheers @The Yorkshireman iv just been cleaning my old one there and will try an air stone in bottom next time I use, 

Just seems strange to of only start happening December on wards


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3598629
> 
> 
> What's the tubing going in through the lid of the bucket in the photo?
> ...


That's his power cord from the pump

All aero make some foam after the waters been spraying for several days. . Especially if you have anything other than water in it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3598629
> 
> 
> What's the tubing going in through the lid of the bucket in the photo?
> ...


That is the power cord you are seeing and I run pool shock in mine and you get some bubbles on top like that.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 1, 2016)

bud shot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

First plant to show its leaves
Alligator Kush #21


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2016)

That is a great question YM. I have never allowed my sprayer
to run without pause...I use a cycle timer and run my sprayers
for about 10-15 seconds every 2-3 minutes.

I get roots, but slowly....never any rot, and they all look perfectly
turgid and happy the entire time, but it still takes 2 weeks and that
is for the reliable rooters.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That is a great question YM. I have never allowed my sprayer
> to run without pause...I use a cycle timer and run my sprayers
> for about 10-15 seconds every 2-3 minutes.
> 
> ...


I run mine 24/7 in the bucket and it is doing far better than the two I have used before. The big happy clones I took last time could have been planted at 5 days and the little ones took the two weeks.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2016)

Hmmm....OK then....LOL I will give it an increase.

Thanks!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2016)

I think a lot of people don't take the ambient room temp changes in the room into consideration with cloning. In winter vs summer my house will vary 20 ish degrees. That 20 degrees makes a huge difference in cloning. So when people do the same thing every time and seasons change, results will vary. 

Like dr running his pump 24/7. It works now, but it doesn't mean it's gonna work in the summer. I only just picked up a heating mat like a year ago cuz coincidentally most of my cloning fails happened in the winter. Given we all live in such varying environments it makes it nearly impossible to follow someone's setup and get the same results unless they're your neighbor. 

Kinda related, my sister is growing SRS and in flower and were developing really slowly. She sends me pics and I don't get to see it in person much. So anyway she's running the same plant, same temps, same soil and nutrient line as me but her shit looked 2-3 weeks behind. I first thought light leak, and went through ruling that out. Didn't seem to help.

When I was able to get over there I found that although the air temps were good, she was using smart pots right on the concrete and the concrete was freezing ass cold. Got them off the ground and everything was gravy. 

Variables, variables.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2016)

Temp is a *great* call.

I do have an aquarium heater to try, for the res....will think about that.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2016)

I toss a seedling heat mat under my cloner in winter, seems to work for me.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2016)

Just running the pump 24/7 might give the heat needed.
Nice post chaka. Small things can affect the outcome. 
I cant decide what to do. I still need to have room for veggers and drying flowers. Potato potato i think


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> First plant to show its leaves
> Alligator Kush #21
> View attachment 3599032


Welcome to the world little one.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Temp is a *great* call.
> 
> I do have an aquarium heater to try, for the res....will think about that.


Make sure it's a submersible heater a "hanger" won't work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

Got my light controller in and installed. Just need the new bulbs to get in
 
And it got a lot damn brighter in here


----------



## t3hmobster (Feb 1, 2016)

Finally acquiring the equipment...very, very exciting!


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 1, 2016)

Pics at lights out. Night girls.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking to getc away from the butane and iso dabs and shatter and such. Wanting to start doing solventless hashes.

Was looking at this washing machine/bag combo for some bubble. Wanted some opinions from some experienced makers. This will be new territory for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Bubble-Magic-Washing-Machine-Extraction/dp/B005EM8VDC


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey ADT, I use a washing machine like that, except I bought mine from a Camping website for like 70 euro. I am sure they have similar ones in the US. And I got bags from these guys http://trichome-bags.com/cart/index.php after @whodatnation recommended it. So, yes, they are worthwhile getting, and yes you could probably get better deals. Personally I only catch with 2 bags, 73micron, and a 39 micron. I use the 220 and a 160 to catch any of the larger crap that I don't want in the 73.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2016)

same machine on ebay is $79.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panda-Portable-Mini-Compact-Countertop-Washing-Machine-Washer-5-5lbs-XPB25-28A-/301343750653?hash=item46297cb9fd:g:IMUAAOSwT~9WiBEW
shop around...bubble bags are around $40.

I have one sitting idle. I prefer the dry ice method.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2016)

...and some news on the mj front.....

Oregon town to get drive thru marijuana store where customers can buy the drug at the window 


Named Green Life Oregon, the store in Gold Coast, Oregon, is expected to boost the state's 'green tourism' sector.


way to go Oregon.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah the price isn't the cheapest. I shop off Amazon just for the ease of it and the benefits from Prime and on my store card. So I try to stick with my purchases from there if at all possible. If I have to go out of my way for top quality though I will.

I did find another machine with an 8 bag set that comes with it, they also have a 5 bag for a tad cheaper. But this price doesn't bother me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MUYS9PM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A3M104HT1W8RYK


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah the price isn't the cheapest. I shop off Amazon just for the ease of it and the benefits from Prime and on my store card. So I try to stick with my purchases from there if at all possible. If I have to go out of my way for top quality though I will.
> 
> I did find another machine with an 8 bag set that comes with it, they also have a 5 bag for a tad cheaper. But this price doesn't bother me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MUYS9PM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A3M104HT1W8RYK


The panda one is on amazon, I use the same one...very good.
Get the zipper bag also,just put (bubble bag) in the search.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2016)

Mj is a good product and it has many uses, so why would you remove one of her best assets?????.....

Could cannabis ease period pains? New drug-infused vaginal capsules 'deliver pain relief without the high'


Foria Relief capsules, which contain THC and cannabidiol, two active ingredients of the drug, claim to block pain and reduce inflammation and are on sale in California and Colorado, where cannabis is legal.



cof


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

Pollinated dog for regulars.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey ADT, I use a washing machine like that, except I bought mine from a Camping website for like 70 euro. I am sure they have similar ones in the US. And I got bags from these guys http://trichome-bags.com/cart/index.php after @whodatnation recommended it. So, yes, they are worthwhile getting, and yes you could probably get better deals. Personally I only catch with 2 bags, 73micron, and a 39 micron. I use the 220 and a 160 to catch any of the larger crap that I don't want in the 73.


I only use two catch bags as well. 45, 75 and the 160 and 220.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the first time I done bubble I ran all the bag and was like....this is a PITA lol. I them went to one bag only and then added the 73 (not sure why mine is 73) as it seems t9 give the nicest meltyness.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2016)

4 bags are for girls. I just use a 40, 70 and 220. 

And I actually like the 70 better than the 40.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> ...and some news on the mj front.....
> 
> Oregon town to get drive thru marijuana store where customers can buy the drug at the window
> 
> ...


Hahaha I love it here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> 4 bags are for girls. I just use a 40, 70 and 220.
> 
> And I actually like the 70 better than the 40.


4 bags keeps the random shit that gets in from making it to my hash so I am good with being a "girl"


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2016)

haha... well I hand stir with a spoon so the material doesn't get broken up too much. It's a shame I've never got to smoke your stuff doc. I'll have to make another trip out west sometime to sample a little.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

Anytime you want to come you will always be welcome in my house!


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 2, 2016)

Sun shots and a male from my infamous cross m1 x bmf f2 just got the f2s last spring sixsundred club baby!


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 2, 2016)

that lil bud is frosty wish I had a better camera this piece of shit ipad thing has the good camara facing you so when I turn it around to try and use I can see the fuckin button to press lolwitch isn't a traditional button its this touch screen bs! lol technology..
for some reason I keep getting males so far with the f2 I cal it HR for short now.. stands for horse radish lol cause its sweet but burns the nose when you exhale through the nose just similar to the burn you get when you eat horse radish.. lets hope i get a bomb HR female soon cause i don't have many seeds left.. i do have some more M1 X bmf from a different mother and father plant.. so this could get fun. well it already has.. been workin on this strain for over 6 years pretty much still not done! all bred out doors.. so from what i read it should be getting m ore and more acclimatized to my area right? if so when texas legalizes ima already have the outdoor strains on lock haha


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 2, 2016)

sup jiggy, how is everybody!? miss the 6 man! not sure what to do with this male i don't want it to go to waste.. think i might just these bag seeds i grew from Mexican cartel weed that are flowering smell pretty funky. i hate to rip anything!without using it .. i cant help but to think it will make for some funky mexi.. seeds that i i can play with.. love to play.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2016)

Good dude. Always good to see you pop around. Doobie is still M.I.A.  I made a few seeds this past round... I'm pretty excited too because I popped a new cross I got from a friend this round.

Still chillin in spain. I think I might be here a few more years.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

Just keep some pollen from it Droman. Store it in a small glass jar. In the freezer and bring it out when you want to use it..


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 2, 2016)

i buy some brick weed every now n then if its not moldy and you buy around outdoor harvest season its usually actually some pretty good i like to get the seeds and try to start from scratch.. and all our super strains that people have been breeding in closets and rooms indoors have made for some dank but the gene pool loves it when i cross with some good mexi makes for some vigorous ass plants that do better in my climate outdoors aswell...and brings back a lot of cannabinoids that i think are accidently being bred out by trying to bred specifically for thc


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Good dude. Always good to see you pop around. Doobie is still M.I.A.  I made a few seeds this past round... I'm pretty excited too because I popped a new cross I got from a friend this round.
> 
> Still chillin in spain. I think I might be here a few more years.



spain sounds awesome man! im getting tired of texas i need to move around! damn hope doobs is alright. and foreal? i love breeding and yea im popping alot of new crosses this round that were gifted as well.. excited as well.. hopefully i get a nice lil spring harvest and then i can revege and im already making sure i have plenty of females for the fall harvest.. being a lot more prepared this year. last year was kindof a disaster..


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 2, 2016)

also guna go big with peppers this year..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2016)

Mo almost up to date now 
Haha


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> last year was kindof a disaster..


Let's not talk about last year.  Here's to 2016 !!! I'm hoping to kill it this year too.

Peppers LOLOL... I grew peppers last year. Here's a picture:


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2016)

Widescreen solarpanels on this kush¡

Tank


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

2 dogs and 2 hotdogs and a fireballs for next round.
  
Little Deep Blue clawing it's way back to.life after near death fall.
 
And ye.olde Fireballs male.


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> 4 bags are for girls. I just use a 40, 70 and 220.
> 
> And I actually like the 70 better than the 40.


Should toss in a 90 bag and see how much better the 70 gets


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 2, 2016)

Group shot with 9 pound hammer macro       Ripped Bubba


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Good dude. Always good to see you pop around. Doobie is still M.I.A.  I made a few seeds this past round... I'm pretty excited too because I popped a new cross I got from a friend this round.
> 
> Still chillin in spain. I think I might be here a few more years.


I talk to doobie on Google + and he is good bro


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

Have you met him? He lives in Salem.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Have you met him? He lives in Salem.


Not yet. He talked about bringing the bike down last year but never did. He is in to his bike and shooting video now days. I asked and he said he will do some video for the web page.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I talk to doobie on Google + and he is good bro


Great to hear!

Still on vacation y'all lol. Work starts March 1st 
It's Mardi Gras seasons here in New Orleans


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> Still on vacation y'all lol. Work starts March 1st
> It's Mardi Gras seasons here in New Orleans


Party on dude. How long are you going to be in the N.O. area?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Party on dude. How long are you going to be in the N.O. area?
> 
> 
> cof


Probably recover Wednesday and leave Thursday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bucket cloner deux


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Probably recover Wednesday and leave Thursday


You must be going for the "I survived Fat Tuesday" T-shirt. Pace yourself and be careful.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Feb 3, 2016)

I've just binned what was in new cloner as black again...

Tried 4 in old cloner after cleaning with bleach and left running for few hours then done same with water......

 

Also need to top the res on tubes up today


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2016)

Hope you get it sorted Bud, I lost patience with my cloner and it's sitting in the greenhouse. I was thinking I might even fire it up out there in the summer.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 3, 2016)

I just cross my fingers crossed and clean my cloner with H2O2 wipes and soak the disks
and pump in bleach solution.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh my i forgot to turn my brain on today 
Washed some coco and flushed plants in the bathtub but this time i did not care too much and the drain got plugged.. Now im sitting here with chemical burn on my fingers  Yeeks felt like i had soap on my hands and then i find out its my skin getting broke down from base.
Found a similar problem on the net and someone said to use vinegar on it but that shit made it feel like burning needles. Lager vinegar dunno if that had anything to do with it.
No visual damage other than its red but its still feeling hot like a burn. ive used handcreme to try to cool it.
Any ideas to what to do? 
NatriumHydroxide


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Oh my i forgot to turn my brain on today
> Washed some coco and flushed plants in the bathtub but this time i did not care too much and the drain got plugged.. Now im sitting here with chemical burn on my fingers  Yeeks felt like i had soap on my hands and then i find out its my skin getting broke down from base.
> Found a similar problem on the net and someone said to use vinegar on it but that shit made it feel like burning needles. Lager vinegar dunno if that had anything to do with it.
> No visual damage other than its red but its still feeling hot like a burn. ive used handcreme to try to cool it.
> ...


Lol...can you get some kind of aloe spray?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2016)

ough some crazy shit.. No aloe but i keep rubbing with handlotion. Still burning a bit.
Why i did not wear gloves i cant answer.
A m8 came by and fixed the drain for me. Phew. I spent alot of money on gadgets to fix the problem and he came by with a power cable and fixed it..
Room construction starts tomorow! Stoked! If i still have my hands that is..


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2016)

Coconut oil will help as well if you can't get aloe.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 3, 2016)

Just picked up light #4 for the veg tent!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 3, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Oh my i forgot to turn my brain on today
> Washed some coco and flushed plants in the bathtub but this time i did not care too much and the drain got plugged.. Now im sitting here with chemical burn on my fingers  Yeeks felt like i had soap on my hands and then i find out its my skin getting broke down from base.
> Found a similar problem on the net and someone said to use vinegar on it but that shit made it feel like burning needles. Lager vinegar dunno if that had anything to do with it.
> No visual damage other than its red but its still feeling hot like a burn. ive used handcreme to try to cool it.
> ...


Keep your hands off your tackle 

I'd get ideas with all that hand lotion flying around


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe with the added heat in his hands.... just now may be optimum time for a tackle shuffle.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Just picked up light #4 for the veg tent! View attachment 3600153


they must be doing something right


cof


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Feb 3, 2016)

day 3


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Keep your hands off your tackle
> 
> I'd get ideas with all that hand lotion flying around


Aw man im just happy i did not feel the need to take a piss. That thin skin would not stand a chance


----------



## Figgy (Feb 3, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> they must be doing something right
> 
> 
> cof


Really just bought it for total coverage of the tent. And yes, they are doing something right! And for only 160w! Still owe you and @oldman60 a big thanks for pointing these out


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Feb 3, 2016)

anyone order seeds from 
*Marijuana-Seeds.nl? *
I just bought 10 and got 10 free of ak-47 feminized and also 5 more regular and 5 more feminized for free for like 115 bucks!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> anyone order seeds from
> *Marijuana-Seeds.nl? *
> I just bought 10 and got 10 free of ak-47 feminized and also 5 more regular and 5 more feminized for free for like 115 bucks!!!!!!


Should have used Breeders Bouquet or Docs Dank Seeds and you would have gotten twice as much and better quality


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 3, 2016)

Actually any one mind throwing up docs url? Wouldnt mind a gander


----------



## papapayne (Feb 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Should have used Breeders Bouquet or Docs Dank Seeds and you would have gotten twice as much and better quality


can i get an amen!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Actually any one mind throwing up docs url? Wouldnt mind a gander


Docsdankseeds.com but the page is in the works right now. Just now got my computer running again after moving. You can pm me anytime you want


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 3, 2016)

Im skint atm but ive seen a few of ur strains(congrats on the high times) n am very impressed...once the sites up I'll have a look n pic up a few bits.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2016)

New 1k bulbs got in today


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 3, 2016)

I have the lineup for the next grow all set;
Blue Moonshine x Honey Bee
SFV OG x Karma OG
Rum Bayou
I'll run 6 ea. and if there's room maybe some 8 Ball Kush.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2016)

I found this is be interesting......
Revealed... the impact of cannabis laws so far: Use of marijuana is increasing among adults - but DECREASING in teens 


Marijuana use has increased significantly among people aged over 18 since laws were introduced to legalize possession, decriminalize the drug and permit use of medical marijuana in 23 states.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2016)

Deep Blue


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 4, 2016)

Well starting my second run of BB gear. Very happy with the end product of last harvest even with all the soil issues I had. This round I've switched back to my ROLS. Yesterday was the first day of 12/12. Kept a clone of the Deep Psychosis and DOG. They are looking pretty good. Only have one of each right now. Just took out the screen so still figuring out spacing. Next round I'll add a third for sure and possibly fourth if I can fit them in the closest.

DP




DOG


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2016)

That Dog looks very Dog-ish. Should be a real nice one for you.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 4, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> That Dog looks very Dog-ish. Should be a real nice one for you.


Yeah the one I grew out the first round, this is a clone of it, but it turned out killer, even after having to pull it a good 3 weeks early. Can't wait to see its full potential.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 4, 2016)

In da house again


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 4, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I found this is be interesting......
> Revealed... the impact of cannabis laws so far: Use of marijuana is increasing among adults - but DECREASING in teens
> 
> 
> ...


But think of the children


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Just keep some pollen from it Droman. Store it in a small glass jar. In the freezer and bring it out when you want to use it..


alright ill try I should make sure its completely dry right? before I freeze it?


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 4, 2016)

Dr High said:


> Yo Shrig! ,not much...I havent been in here for years myself. did you really write this today?! What a coincidence!


Yes it is I. Been growless for a while but went ansterdam and decided to start again lol. Missed all this forum an all


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Feb 4, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3600815
> In da house again


they not normally there? how do you keep it dark?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks Ganja It's Friday......


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

So it's the 30th anniversary for our old skool gang...which was aptly named DST.
One of the lads is getting these tshirts made....lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2016)

DST said:


> So it's the 30th anniversary for our old skool gang...which was aptly named DST.
> One of the lads is getting these tshirts made....lol


Does everyone from the crew live in posh high rise apartments? 

Cool shirts


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

You'd be surprised where some of the gang live, and their achievements lol....I know I am always surprised.

Funnily enough. I have no idea who that dude in the picture is....


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> they not normally there? how do you keep it dark?


Normally in the garage but it is under construction. Just 3 days.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2016)

When the flip haha I'm sick of waiting 


Nearly 28 days In tubes


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

i reckon if you had a 4th in there you would be flipping now.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Should have used Breeders Bouquet or Docs Dank Seeds and you would have gotten twice as much and better quality


Whatttt


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 5, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Whatttt


That's what I thought when I saw that. I need me some Doc gear


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2016)

Room almost finished now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2016)

R.I.P Dave Mirra.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm just wondering how these clones look for 5 days from being cut. They're starting to have an overwatered look to them. No bumps showing yet, but plenty of water is still soaking the stems from the bubbles.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I'm just wondering how these clones look for 5 days from being cut. They're starting to have an overwatered look to them. No bumps showing yet, but plenty of water is still soaking the stems from the bubbles.View attachment 3601645


They don't look good,but they may still make it....


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> They don't look good,but they may still make it....


Any suggestions from past experience maybe?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

They look good. Usually leaves look that way right before and during rooting in my aero cloner. I'm sure you'll see roots.within a week. 

Hope it works out. Had great luck w aero but not bubble so far myself.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> They look good. Usually leaves look that way right before and during rooting in my aero cloner. I'm sure you'll see roots.within a week.
> 
> Hope it works out. Had great luck w aero but not bubble so far myself.


Yeah, my research shows 50/50 with bubble cloners from forums. Either people get great results, or next to nothing. I'm doing a water change out later tonight. I'm checking them once/day and the stems look ok. I hope they make it.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

I tend to strip my clones leaving only the top leaves. Mind, don't listen to anything I say about cloning lol.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

DST said:


> I tend to strip my clones leaving only the top leaves. Mind, don't listen to anything I say about cloning lol.


I was thinking of doing this, but they look overwatered now, so I wasn't sure. The ones on the left I cut shorter and left less leaf material on. The ones on the right I left another node on and were larger. Maybe the ones on the left are the better way for this cloner?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

I am a total noob fail with these cloners Figgy so best listen to Someguy instead
My clones would always look happy as, then the next day....boom....broon bread.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope in a month or 2 I can blame the weather for my clones haha cos fuck nas but I have air stone to add tomorrow


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

It's a freaking curse Bud am telling ya lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2016)

No real experience, I just stick the cut(all from the top of plants),in the cloner,mix in some kln or rapid start..that's it
These have been in for 5 days or so.
 
They don't always look like this,and they don't always root.....hope that helps. .


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 5, 2016)

My first round of clines in bubble cloner looks like crap right before they rooted. Yours look like they are having a cal or mag issue. Did you add any calmag?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Any suggestions from past experience maybe?


I always used to put a very weak veg solution in mine, like less than 1/5th of min dose etc


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 5, 2016)

This is actually one of the best things i've ever seen. Like its so well done i expected it to be cheesy. Its not even close to cheesy.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I was thinking of doing this, but they look overwatered now, so I wasn't sure. The ones on the left I cut shorter and left less leaf material on. The ones on the right I left another node on and were larger. Maybe the ones on the left are the better way for this cloner?


M8 there is no way in hell to overwater as they dont have roots 
Whats the humidity around your plants?
22celsius ph 5.8 water. Leave them for a week if temps are constant. Then check change water and ph 5.8. Leave a week and there should be rooted clones. 
Id give the dome a go if i were you.. 
Just thinking out loud here. If the clones have big leafs like your i will cut them as dst said.. 
Hope it works out


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> My first round of clines in bubble cloner looks like crap right before they rooted. Yours look like they are having a cal or mag issue. Did you add any calmag?


Nope.


R1b3n4 said:


> I always used to put a very weak veg solution in mine, like less than 1/5th of min dose etc


i used Clonex and put about 2ml of Superthrive in the 5G res.


HydroGp said:


> M8 there is no way in hell to overwater as they dont have roots
> Whats the humidity around your plants?
> 22celsius ph 5.8 water. Leave them for a week if temps are constant. Then check change water and ph 5.8. Leave a week and there should be rooted clones.
> Id give the dome a go if i were you..
> ...


i know they aren't overwatered, but it looks exactly like it is. Straight stems with limpy leaves. Ph was at 6.3 yesterday. Humidity around 50%. I'll change out the water, add some Superthrive, and ph to 5.8


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

Superthrive is bad. Never had a problem since I stopped using it.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Superthrive is bad. Never had a problem since I stopped using it.


Ugh. So much conflicting info out there....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

Snake oil. If it was good, House and Garden would have a better version of it.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2016)

I find my clones do better with just plain water. I am using rooting plugs with a rooting powder with pretty much 100% success, except for my screw-ups....I'm using a dehumidifier in the room and it's drying them out every couple of days and I have let them shrivel to the point of no return, but with a little water and spray they recover....tough little plants....without superthrive.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

I swear, there needs to be a snake oil site for BS of all kinds. I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

So I change out the water in the res and this is what I see
Superthrive to blame I'm assuming since I washed this out with bleach before I used it. Anyone use h2o2 in a bubble cloner before? Stems are hard and not slimy so I'm assuming they are ok.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> So I change out the water in the res and this is what I seeView attachment 3601942View attachment 3601943
> Superthrive to blame I'm assuming since I washed this out with bleach before I used it. Anyone use h2o2 in a bubble cloner before? Stems are hard and not slimy so I'm assuming they are ok.


I use h2o2 to clean mine, no additives just a touch of root powder on the stems.


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow yuck nasty, something ended up in there and multiplied. Either from the super thrive or from tap water if using tap. If so use ro water and a little calmag.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 5, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Wow yuck nasty, something ended up in there and multiplied. Either from the super thrive or from tap water if using tap. If so use ro water and a little calmag.


Not the tap water. It roots damn everything the wife puts in it on the window sill. I'm assuming the Superthrive.

I need to tape the hose up to prevent light from traveling through it into the res. Though the worst was directly on the air stone. I read about Rez Clean or something, but sounds like watered down chlorine. I washed out the res and airstone with h2o2, and have reg tap water now.

Edit: The air hose holes were letting on lots of light. I taped those up and put neoprene plugs up against the res, and now it's super dark in there. Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2016)

I drove out to be Bend and picked up a bunch of grow shit today
   Time for the Doctagon


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Not the tap water. It roots damn everything the wife puts in it on the window sill. I'm assuming the Superthrive.
> 
> I need to tape the hose up to prevent light from traveling through it into the res. Though the worst was directly on the air stone. I read about Rez Clean or something, but sounds like watered down chlorine. I washed out the res and airstone with h2o2, and have reg tap water now.
> 
> ...


Yeah light in res is bad, i got green algae in mine so i cleaned it, h2o2, and blacked it out with rattle can.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> So I change out the water in the res and this is what I seeView attachment 3601942View attachment 3601943
> Superthrive to blame I'm assuming since I washed this out with bleach before I used it. Anyone use h2o2 in a bubble cloner before? Stems are hard and not slimy so I'm assuming they are ok.


Do u use microbes or H2O2 at all?

If not, using one or the other (microbes > h2o2 imo) everything would stay nice and clean!

I brew compost teas for my res. No problems ever. Clean as can be

GH Ancient forest + molassas + 48 hours of bubbling > any cleaning agent you could use. Can also add worm castings, bat guano, kelp (yeye), etc....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## dababydroman (Feb 6, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Not the tap water. It roots damn everything the wife puts in it on the window sill. I'm assuming the Superthrive.
> 
> I need to tape the hose up to prevent light from traveling through it into the res. Though the worst was directly on the air stone. I read about Rez Clean or something, but sounds like watered down chlorine. I washed out the res and airstone with h2o2, and have reg tap water now.
> 
> ...


maybe it could have picked up bacterial from window seal.. especially in older houses


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 6, 2016)

ay dst or anybody so I need to dry the pollen first before I freeze it or freeze is fresh?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2016)

Pretty sure you should dry it before the freezer. Let it sit open to the air for like 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hoping to flip the big room Sunday and the octagon ASAP aswell


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

Blood meal, bone meal, vinasse, magnesium, and compost enzymes.
 Should last me........a good while.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3602207


Nice bra brah.....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3602207


Mate, why is there a rack of bras right behind the epson salt? What kind of garden center is that? lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 6, 2016)

Haha lingeri shop right next to the health store. Gf had to get a new swimsuit..
Tried to get a snap of the employe. Wow. Swedish girl around 160cm with double D's and fit as f...
My biceps hurt the good way. Its hard work doing the room. Have to be finished monday cause we are going to a waterpark resort for a few days.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Do u use microbes or H2O2 at all?
> 
> If not, using one or the other (microbes > h2o2 imo) everything would stay nice and clean!
> 
> ...


I was reading mixed reviews of h2o2, but just put a couple ml in the res. Also, I added a humidity dome as the wilting was progressing. It's a learning process, but time is starting to become an issue.

I do appreciate all the info guys


----------



## Figgy (Feb 6, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Haha lingeri shop right next to the health store. Gf had to get a new swimsuit..
> Tried to get a snap of the employe. Wow. Swedish girl around 160cm with double D's and fit as f...
> My biceps hurt the good way. Its hard work doing the room. Have to be finished monday cause we are going to a waterpark resort for a few days.


Lol, getting busted sneaking a pic of a hot girl! I snapped a pic of a Kate Upton look alike in Charlotte, NC. She was unbelievably gorgeous, and I got her stank face on the pic! Just don't get caught in the bushes.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2016)

I may or may not have taken a picture of the girl in front of me at the deli counter.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

Rodriguez.....strikes again.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I may or may not have taken a picture of the girl in front of me at the deli counter.


Brazilian model was staying at the same place I stay last week....more than one photo snapped


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Brazilian model was staying at the same place I stay last week....more than one photo snapped


have you recovered from you eye strain?


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

the zipper strain had me worried..........


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2016)

added some hygrometers to some jar lids...


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

You should get a load of those done Bob....they look like a winner winner chicken dinner. Younguns love a bit if tech. You could even get them blue tooth compatible so peeps could follow their preciouses when they were at school


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

Deep Blue


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 6, 2016)

I still would not rule out the tap water as a possible source of that algae or bacteria in your cloner. Put just tap water in a container under a 24w cfl and add a bubble, within a week you will have some type of algae or bacteria growing. Now add in a scoure of nutrient like Superthrive and you ccan boost the growth of unwanted organisms. Light+water+desolved minerals and nutrients=life. Just my $.02.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 6, 2016)

lol you took pictures of her.. that's a lil weird don't get me wrong the thought would cross my mind to maybe but then id be like nah that's creepy..


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 6, 2016)

man I been depressed or something


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> man I been depressed or something


Why? No depressed homie!!


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 6, 2016)

idk how to explain it to be honest.. there aint shit here for me where imlocated and I don't really know where to go or how... being in an illegal state plays on your nerves. specially when my nerves had already been fucked.. im just confused.. I wanna go to a legal state and dowhat I love.. there is other shit contributing but idk not gunna get allinto it don't think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

Well the octagon is running and with a jillanje and daze in 18 gallon tubs. I still have a nibiru to plant by the door. I got the co2 dispersal system up and running today aswell. I should flip the 4K tomorrow and 1200 watt vert next week some time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

Gatorballs


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2016)

Well my tubes are flipped can't wait any longer haha


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 7, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> idk how to explain it to be honest.. there aint shit here for me where imlocated and I don't really know where to go or how... being in an illegal state plays on your nerves. specially when my nerves had already been fucked.. im just confused.. I wanna go to a legal state and dowhat I love.. there is other shit contributing but idk not gunna get allinto it don't think


Hey man stay up i know it can be tuff at time and tonight i had a moment where i stop to realize how wonderful life is! If you can get up and go move out to a legal state!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> idk how to explain it to be honest.. there aint shit here for me where imlocated and I don't really know where to go or how... being in an illegal state plays on your nerves. specially when my nerves had already been fucked.. im just confused.. I wanna go to a legal state and dowhat I love.. there is other shit contributing but idk not gunna get allinto it don't think


I don't know what you financial situation is mate but changing your life can be easier than some think. However it will always take some work. Move to a legal state. Get a job that pays you enough to save a little to get your own place...save save save. Get enough to put down on a place/house with grow space and enough leeway cash wise to get you through a crop and you'll never look back.
Peace DST


----------



## budolskie (Feb 7, 2016)

8x4, 18 days since the flip


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Feb 7, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't know what you financial situation is mate but changing your life can be easier than some think. However it will always take some work. Move to a legal state. Get a job that pays you enough to save a little to get your own place...save save save. Get enough to put down on a place/house with grow space and enough leeway cash wise to get you through a crop and you'll never look back.
> Peace DST


Damn good advice DST!

I Still gotta do some of that myself, I am in a legal state but i need more space, to have my own place, and more $

So the job hunt continues! never had much luck with landing jobs but I'll try to keep at it steadily until something comes my way

but who knows maybe I'll have this sorted out sooner rather than later, wish me luck guys

and have a stoney sunday 600! I just sampled tiny nugget of my 9lb hammer that fell off when i hung the branches up

I think it's the smoothest, terpiest, all around best smoke I have grown to date! can't wait for the cure  much love everyone and have a great one!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Super bowl Sunday everyone!

Bout to spark me a Super.... joint!


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Happy Super bowl Sunday everyone!
> 
> Bout to spark me a Super.... joint!


Amen brotha! Carolina is going to put a hurt on Denver unless they actually show up to play today. It's going to be a Carolina blowout, or a great tight game. Still calling for a Carolina win.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 7, 2016)

Agreed. I can see NC winning or even a boring ass blowout. But I'm still going for Denver, I'd like to see NC lose lol


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2016)

My Steelers aren't in it, so it's not that big of a deal for us. But Carolina is the home team, so I'm pulling for them by default. I do have a great respect for Manning. I feel this will be his last game, especially if they loose and he underperforms.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2016)

Figgy said:


> My Steelers aren't in it, so it's not that big of a deal for us. But Carolina is the home team, so I'm pulling for them by default. I do have a great respect for Manning. I feel this will be his last game, especially if they loose and he underperforms.


He's pretty much said that this will be his last game...he's one of the oldest quarterbacks still playing. and I'm for Denver, who has a chance if the panthers got into some of cali's finest. 


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2016)

This is where whodat is partying

Mardi Gras rolls into last weekend of parades in New Orleans as this year's season is billed the biggest since before Hurricane Katrina



The Krewe of Endymion's parade, which had 36 floats and 3,100 riders, rolled through the city on Saturday. The krewe spent more than $1 million to update the lighting on the floats. Grammy Award-winning singer Irma Thomas, known as the soul Queen of New Orleans, performed on the front porch of a home on Orleans Avenue as crowds waited for the Krewe of Endymion parade to pass. The Mardi Gras season will end at midnight on Fat Tuesday, when Ash Wednesday ushers in the period of Lent leading to Easter.

You need to go if you ever get the opportunity.


cof


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3602207


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry to keep talking clones, but


curious old fart said:


> This is where whodat is partying
> 
> Mardi Gras rolls into last weekend of parades in New Orleans as this year's season is billed the biggest since before Hurricane Katrina
> 
> ...


My brother wanted to face time me the other night to see the floats. He said it was awesome this year. I haven't heard from him since, so I'm assuming he ripped his face off and is still recovering!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Sorry to keep talking clones, but
> 
> My brother wanted to face time me the other night to see the floats. He said it was awesome this year. I haven't heard from him since, so I'm assuming he ripped his face off and is still recovering!


He's probably still partying. It doesn't end until Tuesday-i.e. Fat Tuesday.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 7, 2016)

Getting there


----------



## Figgy (Feb 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> He's probably still partying. It doesn't end until Tuesday-i.e. Fat Tuesday.
> 
> 
> cof


He actually just hit me up. He was partying with the owner of some bar on Bourbon St who is trying to hire him to run security for a few nights. They want a pretty boy at the door who can take care of himself. I'm assuming he says no and continues to party.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2016)

We did 100lbs of crawfish yesterday, a few kegs of blond and a full bar. Blast


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> We did 100lbs of crawfish yesterday, a few kegs of blond and a full bar. Blast


Good food, good friends, good herb and some good liquid refreshments make good times-Laissez les bon temps roulez


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> idk how to explain it to be honest.. there aint shit here for me where imlocated and I don't really know where to go or how... being in an illegal state plays on your nerves. specially when my nerves had already been fucked.. im just confused.. I wanna go to a legal state and dowhat I love.. there is other shit contributing but idk not gunna get allinto it don't think





DST said:


> I don't know what you financial situation is mate but changing your life can be easier than some think. However it will always take some work. Move to a legal state. Get a job that pays you enough to save a little to get your own place...save save save. Get enough to put down on a place/house with grow space and enough leeway cash wise to get you through a crop and you'll never look back.
> Peace DST


Truth right there. I did it with a wife and two kids less than a year ago


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> We did 100lbs of crawfish yesterday, a few kegs of blond and a full bar. Blast


That's the only thing I miss from that state. Well that and cat fishing. I have to go to Idaho to the snake river to do that.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That's the only thing I miss from that state. Well that and cat fishing. I have to go to Idaho to the snake river to do that.


Idaho is beautiful man. My wife is from there and I went to grad school there.


----------



## Botis121 (Feb 7, 2016)

4 ak47 day 56 of flowering


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2016)

When I see this pic I think "her" not "them" That is when you know you have ascended your relationship with her to the highest level.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

supchaka said:


> When I see this pic I think "her" not "them" That is when you know you have ascended your relationship with her to the highest level.  View attachment 3603486


Mine looks like it will catch up with the stretch you are getting on her

SRS is dead center


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 7, 2016)

Couple lights out shots day 42 today


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 7, 2016)

I thjnk the 9# might be done at 7 weeks


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 7, 2016)

I will be low on plants to flower next round since i am growing some out for mothers. So i plan to do a scrog for the for first time.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Who would have thought we'd be happy for a School day.....yipeeeeee. Freedom for adults.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 8, 2016)

So I'm going to pop some seeds and just throw them in to 12/12 in little 1g pots. Just to fill in some room and get a little extra at harvest.

I am curious if any of you think they would benefit from a week or two under 18/6 before 12/12, or just throw them straight into 12/12 from sprout.


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anyone wanna guess what yeild will be


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Feb 8, 2016)

I would go 18/6 for two weeks, your yield will be way better.By the way LBOW!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Kcbscrogger said:


> I would go 18/6 for two weeks, your yield will be way better.By the way LBOW!


I have ran 12/12 from the start without issues but it wouldn't harm especially if you have a strain with a bit of stretch to it.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> Anyone wanna guess what yeild will be


3 onions...


----------



## Figgy (Feb 8, 2016)

Some of those clones have finally started to show some bumps! They look like they (at least some) will come through. I went ahead and put the two Fireballs into the flower tent since they are getting quite tall. 

@DST - how's the stretch on the Fireballs?

I'm putting them under the 400w MH for a couple weeks then over to the 600.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 8, 2016)

New 8*40 fan/filter going in big tent tonight. Replacing two six inch fan/filter combos in there now.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 8, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> New 8*40 fan/filter going in big tent tonight. Replacing two six inch fan/filter combos in there now.
> View attachment 3604249


That's one big ass filter!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

Had 8 baby bunnies last night.
 First litter from my male


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 8, 2016)

Figgy said:


> That's one big ass filter!


Forget the filter that is one sweet fan.


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Some of those clones have finally started to show some bumps! They look like they (at least some) will come through. I went ahead and put the two Fireballs into the flower tent since they are getting quite tall.
> 
> @DST - how's the stretch on the Fireballs?
> 
> ...


I don't find the stretch that bad for a kush related strain tbh. Stay a lot bushier than dog for example. Maybe doubles in size....


----------



## budolskie (Feb 9, 2016)

Iv added air stone to my cloner also lowered the sprayer so that just hits bottom of net pots the 4 I put in a week ago seem ok no black shite yet

Pip roots are flying


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 9, 2016)

I need to get a good camera. Pic is taking from my phone. In flush mode. Canna coco & canna nutes. 9 girls under 600. Maximizing my space.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice work Josh


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 9, 2016)

Trying something out different. Topped these raredankness raredarkness clones at 8 days in the vegger. I'm going to let them go for another 10-14 days if they don't get to big. Then a mini sea of green with 10-12 under a 600 Watter. Transferring them into 2 gallon coco smart pots...


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 9, 2016)

Just a few pics of my latest crop. Stuff turned out really nice, i got about 18oz from my 3x3. Started selling it when buddies were begging me for it and its been getting insane reviews. Seems to shit on about everything else in my state


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome sugar Gemu.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Awesome sugar Gemu.


Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

looking great everyone! I had a good day and got some shit done. I got some twist ties and got my vert tied back. Set the timers last night so everything is on 13/11 now, and before some of you ask. I run 4K flat grow at night and 1200watt vert during the day so I need overlap to work the octagon. I also put out a unit and a half and part was my sage from last harvest. Shit came out fire and found 4 seeds in the larf. I also got back on the torch and banged out three onies and a dab rig


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> looking great everyone! I had a good day and got some shit done. I got some twist ties and got my vert tied back. Set the timers last night so everything is on 13/11 now, and before some of you ask. I run 4K flat grow at night and 1200watt vert during the day so I need overlap to work the octagon. I also put out a unit and a half and part was my sage from last harvest. Shit came out fire and found 4 seeds in the larf. I also got back on the torch and banged out three onies and a dab rig
> View attachment 3604978 View attachment 3604979 View attachment 3604980


Does the wife know you're hanging out with chicks all day?


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Does the wife know you're hanging out with chicks all day?


He's taking lessons from Rodriguez/Rodrigfresh.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2016)

Hows things troops! Cant seem to log in with Cinders but the jambo's still good.
Had alot on past few months, no grow, been in hosp....... anyway, feeling better got the baby due in handfull of weeks, ill have to p.m a few folks when I get a min. My comp is all kinds of messes up and im trying to do this on phone all thumbs!!! Got to nash n grab my lad but ill b around n get a catch up laters gadgies !!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2016)

alreet cindy man, was just thinking I hadn't seen or heard from ya in donkeys man. welcome back fella!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Rodriguez.....strikes again.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Hows things troops! Cant seem to log in with Cinders but the jambo's still good.
> Had alot on past few months, no grow, been in hosp....... anyway, feeling better got the baby due in handfull of weeks, ill have to p.m a few folks when I get a min. My comp is all kinds of messes up and im trying to do this on phone all thumbs!!! Got to nash n grab my lad but ill b around n get a catch up laters gadgies !!!!


Baby due......congratulations bru. Sprung that on us....

Deep Blue


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anyone make tinctures around these parts?

I received some vegetable glycerin and wanted to make some drops.

I have done a lot of research and I thing I have an idea.

But it seems like I can basically do what I do with butter. Crockpot on low for 6 to 8 hours, then strain. That's it right?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2016)

I try and keep it under 200 degrees and don't add any fan leaves.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

Picked up some curly walnut today to fill an order for two trays. I will be doing four walnut, one mahogany, and got some stuff i needed to finish G's. I am picking up a 91 cem, 89 romulan, forum cookies, and a purple wreck tonight In Portland


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I try and keep it under 200 degrees and don't add any fan leaves.


Just like my butter. Perfect thank you!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 10, 2016)

New light came in yay!! Haha dual switch


----------



## Figgy (Feb 10, 2016)

Lambsbread on the right is already stinky as shit! Can't wait!!!


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh yeah im at day 58 of 12/12. Getting close for my indica plants. Got my ph pen finally and i am happy with it, great value at $25. Ordered a drying rack since it will be needed soon.....
Edited for poor spelling.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## intenseneal (Feb 10, 2016)

Just sitting on the dock in the bay watching the tide roll away....whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Feb 10, 2016)

Just stopping by for a peak under the 600.


----------



## DaleRoberts (Feb 10, 2016)

Heres some fortune cookie. I ran it start to finish in fox farms ocean forest. This is about week 7. Im going n to week 9 now. Buds have doubled in size.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm running 2x LEC315 in my hydro tent and my plants are nearing their end with a poor results, i'm looking to add a 3rd light into the tent. Its got an 8" exhaust fan on it, and i'm currently considering sticking a 600w hps in between my 2x LEC315. I've never used an LED but that could possibly be what I get also.

I thought my 2x LEC 315 would be enough light, and i'm sure a 3rd one would have been enough. But I don't think 2 of them are doing the job.

Anybody know any good lights I should use as a 3rd that isnt a HPS? Cuz i'm currently leaning towards a HPS.

My tent stays like... 63f right now. So i can definitely add some heat, i also have a water chiller so getting a little warm wont mess anything up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Just sitting on the dock in the bay watching the tide roll away....whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle.


Yep sitting in Portland tonight. Picked up a 91 cem, 89 romulan, forum cookies, white diesel, pink lemonade, and a pit bull while up here


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I try and keep it under 200 degrees and don't add any fan leaves.


I heard fan leaves add to the medicinal properties...why leave them out? (My fans always have trichomes on the stem at least).


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2016)

8x4 day 23
Left

Right
 


Hdxsc


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Day 66 from seed - Day 43 of flower
*
*600 watt HPS from iPower*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GYRZV2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s03​* *

 ​


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I'm running 2x LEC315 in my hydro tent and my plants are nearing their end with a poor results, i'm looking to add a 3rd light into the tent. Its got an 8" exhaust fan on it, and i'm currently considering sticking a 600w hps in between my 2x LEC315. I've never used an LED but that could possibly be what I get also.
> 
> I thought my 2x LEC 315 would be enough light, and i'm sure a 3rd one would have been enough. But I don't think 2 of them are doing the job.
> 
> ...


63 with lights on?

How close you running them lights?
 
They are best 18"-20" away from canopy

I got 1 in the middle of 2 1000de,you see her spread. .with good penetrating in that canopy
But I think it's more to do with your room temps..get a small radiant heater.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2016)

Plants send all of the toxins and heavy metals out to the fans. They are like the plant's version of a liver. Keeps the flowers and the seeds healthy that way.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

Mmmnn....Let's agree to disagree on that one then. There's lots of medicinal properties in the whole plant. I try to use it all. Stems also give up loads of resin if you are doing it right


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2016)

I use the dry ice method and the quality of the product vastly increased when I put the fan leaves in the compost pile.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2016)

Have you ever noticed how often 420 appears in headlines?....

Race car driver charged in $420M payday loan case


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I use the dry ice method and the quality of the product vastly increased when I put the fan leaves in the compost pile.
> 
> 
> cof


I totally agree. I don't use them in water extraction as there is too much chlorophyll leached into the water. However I would not throw them away if making butter or something like RSO. And if you really wanted to be anal you could chop the leaves and leave the stem and stumps of the fan leaves and I doubt it would make the hash that dark/green.

Edit. And the question related to butter not hash as far as I can remember the post.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 11, 2016)

DST said:


> I totally agree. I don't use them in water extraction as there is too much chlorophyll leached into the water. However I would not throw them away if making butter or something like RSO. And if you really wanted to be anal you could chop the leaves and leave the stem and stumps of the fan leaves and I doubt it would make the hash that dark/green.
> 
> Edit. And the question related to butter not hash as far as I can remember the post.


Thought it was about tincture you guys both make valid points tho I think it's a 6 in one hand half a dozen in the other situation..


I have a tincture question tho.. I have made liqweed for my vape and people love it shits flying off the shelves. My vials always have a little bit left in them tho I use vapeure mix which is peg400 I was thinking of having a return process when you have a little left in the bottom return them to me and I'll fill it with the same flavor tincture in an effort to retrieve the 'lost' thc in the bottom.. Then return again and I'll make more liqweed.. Is peg400 harmful if swallowed?

I'll pull in some outsiders.. @GrowinDad @qwizoking @mr sunshine


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol...see told you @jigfresh I am already bonkers. Tincture I would say you could use everything. I guess it depends on what you want it for. I try not to use fan leaves that look leached out.
73 hotdog.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

Peg production can leave nasties, youd have to check into the supplier or what production methods they use f no testing is available 
It is a stool softener when ingested

I would recommend straight pg in vapes. 


I dont have much experience with these cartridges if thats what you refer or you mean just a little res in wick. 
I don't normally ecig


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

Res that doesnt vape at same temp is of concern if thays what you meant.
As to my mention of "nasties" like vg producing acrolein it really doesnt matter that much


----------



## budolskie (Feb 11, 2016)

Tubes 5 days since flip


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2016)

DST said:


> I totally agree. I don't use them in water extraction as there is too much chlorophyll leached into the water. However I would not throw them away if making butter or something like RSO. And if you really wanted to be anal you could chop the leaves and leave the stem and stumps of the fan leaves and I doubt it would make the hash that dark/green.
> 
> Edit. And the question related to butter not hash as far as I can remember the post.


The dry ice has is what I use to make cannabutter and it is stout. 14 grams of quality product with 500 grams of butter make for strong refreshments. It yields about 225+ small cookies that will rival the best of Colorado's according to those that have tried both.
Quote from text "last 2 bakes are A plus plus".
...and I'm probably loosing some trics, but the ones I keep are pretty damn good.
One of the reasons that I went to dry ice, besides the ease of operation, was that I could see oil in the runoff water from the bubble.


cof


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> We did 100lbs of crawfish yesterday, a few kegs of blond and a full bar. Blast


me and my homies had a lil crawfish broil down south here a few days ago


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 11, 2016)

.im growing carrots and collared greens right now. I planted a few on each side of a pot and have one sprout and didn't label lol so now I have now idea if its a carrot or what. either way im happy. bought a lot of seeds.. mellons, peppers , corn, going full out farmer this year.

the packs of seed tell you when its prime time to plant in your area of U.S.A. so right now is carrots and callards dine hurr


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 11, 2016)

Can anyone sum up what's going on within the 5k+ pages of this thing in a nut shell?


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Can anyone sum up what's going on within the 5k+ pages of this thing in a nut shell?


Worlds wide family-friendly one stop shop for information/opinions on anything from plantspecies ALL the way to baby making...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Can anyone sum up what's going on within the 5k+ pages of this thing in a nut shell?


Basically the greatest 7+ years any thread on any forum on any internets has ever seen. Stick around and you might learn something, might make a friend, and most likely have a laugh.

Reminds me of the show Cheers... except we all smoke weed and not everyone is white. 

EDIT: not everyone smokes weed... some of us only grow it.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Worlds wide family-friendly one stop shop for information/opinions on anything from plantspecies ALL the way to baby making...


Sweet! Going there and done that...well have had those that is... I hope to learn more about different strains and what I like. So far from my test run here I'm having fun just trying to grow for the first time. With this being the 600 club ...why is it I feel like those 1000 watts are yielding bigger sized buds? Not sure I'm view everything from the internet for the first time.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Basically the greatest 7+ years any thread on any forum on any internets has ever seen. Stick around and you might learn something, might make a friend, and most likely have a laugh.
> 
> Reminds me of the show Cheers... except we all smoke weed and not everyone is white.
> 
> EDIT: not everyone smokes weed... some of us only grow it.


I've seen some of your posts from the first few pages! Nice to hop on the ride and chat it up


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome to the club. Shame the pictures from the first few years disappeared. I hope you find some great strains to grow. We've grown a lot of different strains in here, that's for sure.

Your grow is looking good.  Keep it up.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2016)

There is little or no difference as to bud size between 600's and 1000's....just a larger coverage area. 


cof.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> There is little or no difference as to bud size between 600's and 1000's....just a larger coverage area.
> 
> 
> cof.


And a higher electric bill 

We grow it all here,,, LED, HID, CMH, and natural sun.


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 11, 2016)

Yep after the need to have the 1000w higher up par at the tops is about the same, you can get a 600w much closer. The 1000w does give more coverage so if you are in a larger space the 1000w may be a better choice ove a 600w. Or you can run 2 600w instead of a 1000w.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 11, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Yep after the need to have the 1000w higher up par at the tops is about the same, you can get a 600w much closer. The 1000w does give more coverage so if you are in a larger space the 1000w may be a better choice ove a 600w. Or you can run 2 600w instead of a 1000w.


Running the 600 in a 4x4. I have about 30 or so screenshots and over 80 pages bookmarked on how I learned what I needed and what I wanted to grow in. The rest was me just ordering my seeds and grow set up...then hope for the best!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2016)

@Zspy1985, here's my opinion and description of the Club 600
We are a large group of open minded people with a common desire to grow great smoke and great relationships 
with other growers. Information flows like water around here, just ask and you'll get a deluge of answers.
These are the best guy's and gal's on the net without exception! they are my online family and great friends.
From growing probs. to my wife going through surgery these folks have been here for me no questions asked and
it means the world to me. That's what the 600 is.
So welcome aboard.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2016)

600 = Wadada. Prince Fari.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 12, 2016)

Back from waterpark. Left the Girls for 4 days. The feeding i gave them as i left was too strong all of them have crispy tips :/ might be the epsom salt was first feed. 
Gotta get my rooms finished so i can 12/12. all from seed and getting big gonna get crowded.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2016)

DAMN!!! Pregnant ladies are so fucking HOT! lol... bald guy likes em too it appears.

Looks like a blast dude.

@oldman60 beautiful description. You brought a small tear to my eye. I'm so glad we all found each other here. Hang tight long enough and I'll swing by and smoke you out. My extended vacation will end one day.... I think.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Can anyone sum up what's going on within the 5k+ pages of this thing in a nut shell?


About a pound.................






















oh n Cal-mag!


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2016)

And oddly ive never read but one post, and that was yesterday.

I like 6's


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 12, 2016)

Great place around here. Yeah I'm not running 600 anymore either. I have my Cree COBs now!

These suckers are awesome!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> DAMN!!! Pregnant ladies are so fucking HOT! lol... bald guy likes em too it appears.
> 
> Looks like a blast dude.
> 
> @oldman60 beautiful description. You brought a small tear to my eye. I'm so glad we all found each other here. Hang tight long enough and I'll swing by and smoke you out. My extended vacation will end one day.... I think.


Anytime my friend.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> And a higher electric bill
> 
> We grow it all here,,, LED, HID, CMH, and natural sun.


I figured it would of been a higher bill so I went with most the internet consensus saying a 600 is a sweet spot for a 4x4. I would of got some CFLs but that seemed like a ton of work ...and the amount sockets my grow would of needed is stupid lol

I wish I was growing truly indoors and not in a cold uninsulated garage that I can't control the environment. I'm excited during summer as I think I might have to battle heat next... I'm already coming home to my tents temp at 90 degrees fahrenheit!



oldman60 said:


> @Zspy1985, here's my opinion and description of the Club 600
> We are a large group of open minded people with a common desire to grow great smoke and great relationships
> with other growers. Information flows like water around here, just ask and you'll get a deluge of answers.
> These are the best guy's and gal's on the net without exception! they are my online family and great friends.
> ...


I'm already getting that vibe from you guys! These forums have been great so far! Guess it helps when your first tiny little grow is actually working and I can contribute to others that are either in the same boat or just starting like me. Haven't had any trolls chime into any of my work yet which seems odd to me with this being the internet and all lol

But I plan on being here a while and soaking up as much knowledge I can to help me grow as a person and a farmer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> And a higher electric bill
> 
> We grow it all here,,, LED, HID, CMH, and natural sun.


can I get an all of the above

Let's see right now I am running 4x 1k hps, 2 X 600 hps, 1 X 600 mh , 400 watts of CFL, 216 watts of LEDs, and only a couple weeks till the big 600 in the sky is back in play

Went and got a big load of rock on the flat bed today and a load of my wood from Papapaynes. Then had cloning to do so as soon as I had what had to be taken done I gave out. Woke up at 3 am got some and then couldn't go back to sleep. Pulled more clones, fixed last light leaks and will not have to break the dark cycle tomorrow like I have been the past two days. Octagon is having its first night of flower right now and lights change over at 7am.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> can I get an all of the above
> 
> Let's see right now I am running 4x 1k hps, 2 X 600 hps, 1 X 600 my , 400 watts of CFL, 216 watts of LEDs
> 
> ...


My 600 watt grow took my bill up an extra $150! Can't begin to think what your paying!!! I figure I can easily offset the price I'm paying in PG&E and the price of my entire grow of about $900 with my yields. 

I want to begin perpetually growing but I think I need a second tent to provide more space. Would love to harvest about 6 to 16 ounces a month ...give or take a few zips off the higher end LOL

My next goal is to scrog and set up my drip system for an even easier grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2016)

You type too much to attract trolls. Idiots don't like reading.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2016)

Just set up a 600 myself, seems like that's what all the cool kids do, can I join the club or do I have to start reading on page 1?


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Running the 600 in a 4x4. I have about 30 or so screenshots and over 80 pages bookmarked on how I learned what I needed and what I wanted to grow in. The rest was me just ordering my seeds and grow set up...then hope for the best!


I too am running a 600 in a 4x4.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You type too much to attract trolls. Idiots don't like reading.


 lol... 

Usually a good way to troll me would be to post things about something I'm involved in without any research...take autoflowering plants for instance. People trying to disrespect without growing a single auto ...lol


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm running 5 / 600's now and getting ready to fire up 2 more.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just set up a 600 myself, seems like that's what all the cool kids do, can I join the club or do I have to start reading on page 1?


We run tests weekly and the min pass level is 85% so get reading lol.
Welcome and join in the fun of the 600 cukoonest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> My 600 watt grow took my bill up an extra $150! Can't begin to think what your paying!!! I figure I can easily offset the price I'm paying in PG&E and the price of my entire grow of about $900 with my yields.
> 
> I want to begin perpetually growing but I think I need a second tent to provide more space. Would love to harvest about 6 to 16 ounces a month ...give or take a few zips off the higher end LOL
> 
> My next goal is to scrog and set up my drip system for an even easier grow.


I pay 5.5 cents a klw hour


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2016)

Cali seems to have the highest power and gasoline prices in the country.
I'm in the southeast and gas is less than $1.50 and the electricity bill for 2 600's, a 1000, 540w of led, two a/c's and fans usually runs about $100 per month


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just set up a 600 myself, seems like that's what all the cool kids do, can I join the club or do I have to start reading on page 1?


What's up Bad boy club.  Welcome.

Everybody is coming to the party now!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Cali seems to have the highest power and gasoline prices in the country.
> I'm in the southeast and gas is less than $1.50 and the electricity bill for 2 600's, a 1000, 540w of led, two a/c's and fans usually runs about $100 per month
> 
> 
> cof


DAMN!!!! 100 per month. That's so so so so cheap. Now that I don't live in CA, it's hard to imagine how anyone can afford to live there. Everything is expensive.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> What's up Bad boy club.  Welcome.
> 
> Everybody is coming to the party now!


Sup jig, didn't mean to bail on our last thread, I had a bad event near Christmas and ended up in a 8 day coma, my wife was pissed when I woke up and immediately asked what my dry weight was


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow... so many thoughts. Bad event sounds about right. 8 days in a coma! Glad you are here and forming complete sentences. My wife would be pissed too... she doesn't need to be watching the kids on her own. lol At least she keeps her mind on what's important. :/


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2016)

Nothing to out of the ordinary, got t boned on the way home from the hydro shop with my new 600 in tow, had some brain swelling(drug enduced coma) no permanent damage though, I don't use it much, the big ouch was I bit through my tounge and dislocated my ribs from my sternum( makes it hard to toke) but the little mrs did some fine baking for me


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2016)

Glad you are ok. My ex girlfriend got t boned by a big rig, induced coma, she never made it out.  She was buried Jan 30.

Get well soon. You've got some smoking to do.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you are ok. My ex girlfriend got t boned by a big rig, induced coma, she never made it out.  She was buried Jan 30.
> 
> Get well soon. You've got some smoking to do.


 one of those awkward posts where you aren't sure if you should hit the "like" button much? Sorry to hear it bro, but I'm gettin better everyday and I'm back in my garden so the good comes more and more everyday


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> lol...
> 
> Usually a good way to troll me would be to post things about something I'm involved in without any research...take autoflowering plants for instance. People trying to disrespect without growing a single auto ...lol


I had some great results with Fast&Vast it's Heavyweights version of AK47 auto.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I had some great results with Fast&Vast it's Heavyweights version of AK47 auto.


I love the way my Fast & Vast are growing! My friend says they smell like poop LOL 

I'm constantly doubting my grow due to the smaller plants in the front, my canopy is all over the place and I stopped nutes maybe too early.

But I guess they are doing alright for my first grow and I keep telling my self it's like a stadium grow lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I love the way my Fast & Vast are growing! My friend says they smell like poop LOL
> 
> I'm constantly doubting my grow due to the smaller plants in the front, my canopy is all over the place and I stopped nutes maybe too early.
> 
> But I guess they are doing alright for my first grow and I keep telling my self it's like a stadium grow lol View attachment 3606731


Loss the autos and you will be much happier with your results. You can go 12/12 from seed if you only have one space to work with.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I love the way my Fast & Vast are growing! My friend says they smell like poop LOL
> 
> I'm constantly doubting my grow due to the smaller plants in the front, my canopy is all over the place and I stopped nutes maybe too early.
> 
> But I guess they are doing alright for my first grow and I keep telling my self it's like a stadium grow lol View attachment 3606731


When you think they're done..... give them another week then harvest.
F&V are surprising for auto's I got 3.5 oz's from 1 and the rest weren't shabby either.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Loss the autos and you will be much happier with your results. You can go 12/12 from seed if you only have one space to work with.


I do agree, you loose some potency with the addition of rudderalis genes.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I do agree, you loose some potency with the addition of rudderalis genes.


I'll be ordering a strain that can get up to 25% thc soon 

Potency smotency!! All the strains I picked are rated at about 17% to 19% which from my test smoke on some larf its more then enough for me. Most are going for the psychoactive effects or CBD healing.. I wanted the hard core stoned couch locking brain is shut off effects!

I have a hyper active thought process that never stops! Besides gaming there isn't much I can do ...and even then I get uber angry and short fuse while gaming.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

I think most people I've seen so far have some small ass little autos barely a foot or 2 in height on the majority of the grows I see on here. Mine are in 5 gallons with the skunks all 3 feet in height and my Skunk at over 4 feet. I have 4 different strains to try once I'm done.

I have some photos but I'll mess with those once I'm ready to clone. I only have the 1 tent setup now and autos do better in harsher environments like in my garage...lol


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't really understand running autos indoors unless you are not paying for electricity. I do see applications for growing outdoors though. Particularly the more north you go from the Equator. Ruderalis do come from the Northern hemisphere though. 
12/12 is a great way of growing if you can put out numbers and not bother.... from the experience I have had doing it anyway.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't really understand running autos indoors unless you are not paying for electricity. I do see applications for growing outdoors though. Particularly the more north you go from the Equator. Ruderalis do come from the Northern hemisphere though.
> 12/12 is a great way of growing if you can put out numbers and not bother.... from the experience I have had doing it anyway.


Quicker time to harvest, 52 degrees fahrenheit inside my tent in the garage, only need/way to care for them is LSTing since I'm lazy somewhat  and being able to perpetually grow everything under one lamp... Veg and flowering.

Seemed like a no brainer till I can expand, learn more about the hands on part of growing, receive some clones from my friend and weather gets warmer.

I understand it would cost less to run a 12/12 cycle but I figure a few zips will offset me paying for some crappy weed I get from my dealer and save by growing my own.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2016)

Growing your own will always save you money.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Growing your own will always save you money.


Thats one thing I'm trying to do first and foremost! Finally after 12 years of smoking I've decided to get my card and start growing my own.

Thats another thing...knowing what I'm truely smoking on is a major plus! My plug I've been using the past couple years doesn't have a clue what strain he gets... Most classification I would get is "This shit is fire!"..... Umm alright then!

Gods gift is something he did know the name of and thats been some of the best smoke I have had in my entire life!


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2016)

I grow autos on every grow indoors,I like watching how fast things developed with them while my photos veg, when the autos finish then I flip my lights, gives me something to smoke on while my photos finish up, I tried the vast and fast, definately the most potent auto I've done, but it tasted very perfumey,not saying I won't do those again, but I like a more fruity tasting weed, I might try their fruit punch


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm not for the autos... Not worth it to me. Clones are so much faster and produce better. If your running a lot of wattage in veg probably works fine but for me it was pretty laughable. They need to use more power to produce and produce less still... Just not for me

Maybe.outside they would do better for me.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm not for the autos... Not worth it to me. Clones are so much faster and produce better. If your running a lot of wattage in veg probably works fine but for me it was pretty laughable. They need to use more power to produce and produce less still... Just not for me
> 
> Maybe.outside they would do better for me.


From all over the internet it has been my understanding autos will be ready to harvest a few weeks faster. Weeks? Weeks. That won't do for a single tent on my first grow. I want bud and I need it fast.

Consensus and even growing my self vs other grows I'm watching and mine are looking much closer to harvest. While I'll be finshed drying and curing they will just be cutting theirs down. That works for me with not having to worry about a veg tent for now.

Not trying to say autos are better but for what my needs are ...they win over a photoperiod. I've also asked about ending a veg sooner to start the flower and that would of reduced my yields with photoperiods drastically a few growers told me.

Mine only vegged for 30 days till my plants started flowering.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 12, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I grow autos on every grow indoors,I like watching how fast things developed with them while my photos veg, when the autos finish then I flip my lights, gives me something to smoke on while my photos finish up, I tried the vast and fast, definately the most potent auto I've done, but it tasted very perfumey,not saying I won't do those again, but I like a more fruity tasting weed, I might try their fruit punch


I ran 5 of the fruit punch. Big resin, big weight, big stretch (2.5-3x), and 8 weeks from pistils they are in the window. Good funky fruity smell. Had an old school funk taste. Good hitting sativa leaning plants.

On another note, we've got roots!I've learned my mistakes with the bubble cloner, and will have some more Fireball to run


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I ran 5 of the fruit punch. Big resin, big weight, big stretch (2.5-3x), and 8 weeks from pistils they are in the window. Good funky fruity smell. Had an old school funk taste. Good hitting sativa leaning plants.
> 
> On another note, we've got roots!View attachment 3606967I've learned my mistakes with the bubble cloner, and will have some more Fireball to run


I am building papapayne an aero cloner now.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

Yea, I have never seen an auto that impressed me...but if thats what you wanna grow, by all means, do your thing big pimpin' 

Got a pretty good collection of seasoned growers in this thread...all saying the same thing...might be worth a try at least once, and compare results. Order a pack...any strain really, from breeders boutique. Give it a run...be willing to bet ya the quality will stomp all over any of the autoflowering stuff. 

but what do we know


----------



## Figgy (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am building papapayne an aero cloner now. View attachment 3606973


That's what I would prefer by far. I just had everything other than the tote. Now that I know about adding hydrogen peroxide to keep everything clean, and raise the water level to less than 1/4" below the stems. 

Next run will be probably 100%.

And +1000 on Breeders Boutique. I forgot how knock out the Dog is.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I have never seen an auto that impressed me...but if thats what you wanna grow, by all means, do your thing big pimpin'
> 
> Got a pretty good collection of seasoned growers in this thread...all saying the same thing...might be worth a try at least once, and compare results. Order a pack...any strain really, from breeders boutique. Give it a run...be willing to bet ya the quality will stomp all over any of the autoflowering stuff.
> 
> but what do we know


Damn, wish I would have gotten a hold of some of their plemon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Figgy said:


> That's what I would prefer by far. I just had everything other than the tote. Now that I know about adding hydrogen peroxide to keep everything clean, and raise the water level to less than 1/4" below the stems.
> 
> Next run will be probably 100%.
> 
> And +1000 on Breeders Boutique. I forgot how knock out the Dog is.


Go with a bucket man. Best I have used of the three models I have ran


----------



## Figgy (Feb 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Go with a bucket man. Best I have used of the three models I have ran


Actually, that would be perfect for my airstone. What made the bucket the final choice of container?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn, wish I would have gotten a hold of some of their plemon


\
yea i have some testers sour cherry x plemon I been itching to plant!


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 12, 2016)

I will be putting my little 1.5g diy cloner/seed sprouter back to work here soon. Little thing worked great on its first run.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2016)

@supchaka i am going to call it cought up


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

got a few snaps just before lights came on. They are getting tea as quick as I can brew it, finally upgraded to a 45 gallon can, and a bigger pump. With the co2 up to 1800 ppms now, they are EATING!!!

day 28. 


wet dreams x blueberry testers 


Some hungry ladies in this cycle with the co2 going at 1800 ppms


super purple - this maybe worthy of some more runs! shes loud, purple, fast flowering, sticky, and stanky!


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn, wish I would have gotten a hold of some of their plemon


A limited release of plemon feminised will be available shortly. Just finishing off the test grow.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 13, 2016)

DST said:


> A limited release of plemon feminised will be available shortly. Just finishing off the test grow.


Mmm whymust you tempt me!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 13, 2016)

Can anyone suggest a better camera or microscope to check things out? I used a DIY webcam to check out a clipping..I would like maybe a microscope?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2016)

DST said:


> A limited release of plemon feminised will be available shortly. Just finishing off the test grow.




For the beginners in the 6 the s1 version should produce a larger yield than the regular
version.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2016)

I've grown the plemon. Great smoke. So far 4 people have smoked it and loved it. Nice smell taste and effect. Oh yeah, also a quick finisher and had big buds


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2016)

If the autoflower fits your needs then grow it.. Haters gonna hate. Ive had great results growing autos. Sweet seeds big Devil for yield.
I plan on having a big veg room now with plenty room for some autos. Maybe do some seeds as they are pricey and i would love to overgrow a forrest near me at summer.
Cant believe how long my room have tanken to finish. Still not there. Should be done tonight.
 
Had an accidental auto this round. Lol. Was supposed to be Kraken 47..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I've grown the plemon. Great smoke. So far 4 people have smoked it and loved it. Nice smell taste and effect. Oh yeah, also a quick finisher and had big buds


Is it lemony? I want lemon!


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

Nah. It's more bacon flavoured....that's why Don called it Plemon

And....verticalise lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah mate nice and lemony, with pink/ purple bud. Plemon if I'm correct is for pink lemon. Yeah?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2016)

Plenty of lemon strains out there but have yet to find any like the lemon skunk i had.
Please tag me or something when they are available i would hate to miss out 
Purple is bonus 

On another note coco growing is bothering me. Cant seems to find a sweet spot. The revegging sweet cheese is bout ready for cloning. Same soil and pot as i flowered it in. Hope i get the hang of this coco soon. Right now id rather just get some soil again :/
On with painting...


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

For sure. Plenty lemons out there.  and of varying degree.
Happy painting HydroGp


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 13, 2016)

The snow can fuck off 12hr of snow and still hasn't stopped


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 13, 2016)

@jigfresh check out the close up of the 9 pound hammer


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

Send some snow our way please....but only for like a week.

Trying the cloner water thingy again....Ffs.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

Ran out of peat pellets so put an FB male clone in normal soil and it's rooted quite happily.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 13, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Can anyone suggest a better camera or microscope to check things out? I used a DIY webcam to check out a clipping..I would like maybe a microscope?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AFH3IN4/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Amazing pics when used with VLC media player! I'll throw some up later. Makes trichs huge!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2016)

sour cherry x plemon == sounds like a tasty one!

FWIW, I give autos credit for getting me back into growing, for real,
as it was curiosity about that type that caught my eye.

JD


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

Javadog said:


> sour cherry x plemon == sounds like a tasty one!
> 
> FWIW, I give autos credit for getting me back into growing, for real,
> as it was curiosity about that type that caught my eye.
> ...


I think I have a few.

Actually I think my mind 8s playing tricks...its something else with plemon that i have.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @supchaka i am going to call it cought up
> View attachment 3607078


I love her  A couple weeks ago I was thinking about flowering out my mom, she's been in the same 2g smart pot for like 9 months and needs either a mommy makeover or to be flowered. I actually started to get emotional thinking about it, the thought of getting rid of her even though I've got new moms. So I'm now determined to try and keep that original mom alive FOREVER, along with some other new moms


----------



## Figgy (Feb 13, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I love her  A couple weeks ago I was thinking about flowering out my mom, she's been in the same 2g smart pot for like 9 months and needs either a mommy makeover or to be flowered. I actually started to get emotional thinking about it, the thought of getting rid of her even though I've got new moms. So I'm now determined to try and keep that original mom alive FOREVER, along with some other new moms


I've always wondered how long you can keep a mother going, and what would be involved in keeping her healthy for so long in the same pot.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I've always wondered how long you can keep a mother going, and what would be involved in keeping her healthy for so long in the same pot.


Its a pain in the ass TBH. LOL its so much easier to just clone n go. But you kinda need to keep a mom if you grow the SRS cuz she's not gonna follow any normal schedules!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2016)

I think we've all had emotional ties to certain plants, I know I have it was a Lemon Skunk
that gave such sweet lemon head candy flavor and a intense stone.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Trying the cloner water thingy again....Ffs.


Oh god... here we go. Don't make half the people leave again.  

@josh1234 not sure which snow is more impressive. Fuck I'm so glad I don't live where it snows anymore. Is that ALL from this storm? if so that's nuts. That's past shoveling, you need a bobcat.

the 9lb hammer is no joke. I loved the stuff of @SomeGuy. Pretty serious smoke.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I've always wondered how long you can keep a mother going, and what would be involved in keeping her healthy for so long in the same pot.





supchaka said:


> Its a pain in the ass TBH. LOL its so much easier to just clone n go. But you kinda need to keep a mom if you grow the SRS cuz she's not gonna follow any normal schedules!


Hahahahaha you think keeping a mom going is a PTA tray keeping a male viable for years. Now that's a real PTA


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Well I was just finishing a peace last night and dropped it like a dumb ass


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Oh god... here we go. Don't make half the people leave again.
> .


Was it only half...will try harder next time.....cock


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 13, 2016)

Figgy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AFH3IN4/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Amazing pics when used with VLC media player! I'll throw some up later. Makes trichs huge!


I've been looking at those and some say they suck balls and others that's all they use. 

I was looking at this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM5XB5O/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_awdo_5EXUwb0H8J1CC

Of course I wouldn't be able to plug it into my usb on my PC but I was thinking so I can get a extremely close view of things with 1000x to 2000x view.



Dr.D81 said:


> Well I was just finishing a peace last night and dropped it like a dumb ass
> View attachment 3607505 View attachment 3607506


That's a beauty! Shame you dropped it! I would love to learn the art ...but me and hot things don't mix and more than likely I would burn someone's house down lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I was just finishing a peace last night and dropped it like a dumb ass
> View attachment 3607505 View attachment 3607506





Zspy1985 said:


> I've been looking at those and some say they suck balls and others that's all they use.
> 
> I was looking at this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM5XB5O/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_awdo_5EXUwb0H8J1CC
> 
> ...


That is the good thing about me making it. I can turn around and do it again. It is not as much a fire hazard as you would think. Everything hot stays in one general area


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just noticed the joint at well! LOL nice phatty as well! Is that some type of kiln? My mother in law has one that cost some $8,000 that is just sitting collecting dust in their garage lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yea it is an Olympic kiln.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

This is a whole lot of cute


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 13, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Oh god... here we go. Don't make half the people leave again.
> 
> @josh1234 not sure which snow is more impressive. Fuck I'm so glad I don't live where it snows anymore. Is that ALL from this storm? if so that's nuts. That's past shoveling, you need a bobcat.
> 
> the 9lb hammer is no joke. I loved the stuff of @SomeGuy. Pretty serious smoke.


Yea all from one day it still hasn't stopped I'll take another pic when I get home from work


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is a whole lot of cute
> View attachment 3607630


Meat rabbits or pets


----------



## Figgy (Feb 13, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I've been looking at those and some say they suck balls and others that's all they use.
> 
> I was looking at this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM5XB5O/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_awdo_5EXUwb0H8J1CC
> 
> ...


I'll put some pics up to show you. This thing is awesome! The people who say they suck are those who are running it with the shitty original software. With VLC it works just as intended.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 13, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> Meat rabbits or pets


Mmmmmm, rabbit.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 13, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I've been looking at those and some say they suck balls and others that's all they use.
> 
> I was looking at this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM5XB5O/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_awdo_5EXUwb0H8J1CC
> 
> ...


Here ya go. Some fem Dog from BB.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2016)

I ate rabbit here for the first time the other day. I swear it tasted like chicken. Tripped me out. I could only tell a slight difference. I could deffinitely get down with eating rabbit all the time, but don't think I could ever kill one. Have to train the little one to do it for me lol.... yeah right. She's so sensitive, she worries about ants.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2016)

That scope is fucking CRAZY. Wow! Nice buds figgy.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 13, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Here ya go. Some fem Dog from BB. View attachment 3607680 View attachment 3607681


What camera/scope are you using for these?

Would love to pick one up like asap. Getting tired of my little hand scope I want these kind of shots! Haha


----------



## Figgy (Feb 13, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> What camera/scope are you using for these?
> 
> Would love to pick one up like asap. Getting tired of my little hand scope I want these kind of shots! Haha


It's on a post from the previous page. I think any 2MP one like it will probably be the same.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just came up from the flower room, it looks like 3 BP, 3 SKxDB, 2 SensiStar,
2 HDxSC, 3 JD, 2 SC, 1 Delahaze, 6 Lambsbread.
Pretty good fem to male ratio from Breeders Boutique, I started 5 ea. and got
13 out of 25 fems. 
I think the room is maxed for what I can do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> Meat rabbits or pets





Figgy said:


> Mmmmmm, rabbit.


Figgy knows what's up


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Figgy knows what's up


Came home one day ...30 rabbits gone. Mexicans! ....LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Came home one day ...30 rabbits gone. Mexicans! ....LOL


That's bull shit

Finished a pipe this morning instead of dropping it


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2016)

Up on Whiteface Mtn. where the Olympic Ski Team practices it's -35 with a 
wind chill of -90 right now and it's going to get cold tonight.
Welcome to the Great Northeast. It's -4 with a -25 wind chill here and getting colder.
Sunny and 75 in the flower room thank God.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 13, 2016)

hey fellas few weeks to go some of the buds are already looking ready. 4 pineapple express in there stink badly carbon filter cant even stop the smell


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> hey fellas few weeks to go some of the buds are already looking ready. 4 pineapple express in there stink badly carbon filter cant even stop the smellView attachment 3607783 View attachment 3607784


Nice looking tent.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That's bull shit
> 
> Finished a pipe this morning instead of dropping it
> View attachment 3607777


I pretty much had a zoo growing up ..I'm half mexican so I knew how things worked at a young age with whats a pet and whats food. 

...us kids played with a goat once before dinner time.... which we watched in shock how we got the meat.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 13, 2016)

ooooops double post sorry


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Figgy knows what's up


I'm putting rabbits and quails in my back yard in the spring can't have chickens in the city


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

josh4321 said:


> I'm putting rabbits and quails in my back yard in the spring can't have chickens in the city


We have four chickens which is what we are allowed in city. Our male and the mom that just had babies we are keeping and getting a full blooded German Giant or Flimish giant to breed him to. One doe will die tomorrow as she is sterile like her sister was.


----------



## 420roofer (Feb 13, 2016)

I like living in the country. We have 27 chickens, only 2 ducks now(fucking racoons), 2 turkeys, 17 goats, 4 horses, 3 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 teenagers.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2016)

jzs147 said:


> hey fellas few weeks to go some of the buds are already looking ready. 4 pineapple express in there stink badly carbon filter cant even hanfldle it View attachment 3607794 View attachment 3607795


They have a ways to go yet, wait until you see the pistils retract into the flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

420roofer said:


> I like living in the country. We have 27 chickens, only 2 ducks now(fucking racoons), 2 turkeys, 17 goats, 4 horses, 3 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 teenagers.


Yea we move from the country and miss it terribly

Especially our dogs


----------



## papapayne (Feb 13, 2016)

Speaking of animals, we got a 3rd pig today, a adult female kune kune to breed to one of my boars.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I'll put some pics up to show you. This thing is awesome! The people who say they suck are those who are running it with the shitty original software. With VLC it works just as intended.


I need to get mine back out as I used the original shitty software and thought...uuurgh. 
Kids just don't understand that you lie in on a Sunday.....ffs.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2016)

DST said:


> I need to get mine back out as I used the original shitty software and thought...uuurgh.
> Kids just don't understand that you lie in on a Sunday.....ffs.


We all know it's a supply and demand world, kids demand and we supply.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 14, 2016)

Trump 2016 



..#sits back and watches










^Not sure what I just did?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2016)

lol... i don't think you'll get much rise out of this group. While many of us have strong political views, we leave that stuff at the office... or whatever.

#600forPresident


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

Trumps is like a card game no?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2016)

My father always said if you want to keep your friends "never talk about politics or religion"
with them and not at the dinner table either that was family time. Dad was a wise man.


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah my father always says this year I wonthink bring up politics during our Christmas gathering. He fails every year and someone always goes home mad lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

Just checked the rez for the clones. It's 22c/72f which is a lot higher than when I brought it in from the greenhouse lol. It's 15c/70f in the room (and also at clone canopy level) but the concrete floor has hot water pipes running through it, so the rez has been heated to the the same temperature as my house. It can only go on the floor as the only other spot, you can hear the vibrations from it inside the house.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Just checked the rez for the clones. It's 22c/72f which is a lot higher than when I brought it in from the greenhouse lol. It's 15c/70f in the room (and also at clone canopy level) but the concrete floor has hot water pipes running through it, so the rez has been heated to the the same temperature as my house. It can only go on the floor as the only other spot, you can hear the vibrations from it inside the house.


Lol the rumble house haha ! Its like 30 outside here


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Just checked the rez for the clones. It's 22c/72f which is a lot higher than when I brought it in from the greenhouse lol. It's 15c/70f in the room (and also at clone canopy level) but the concrete floor has hot water pipes running through it, so the rez has been heated to the the same temperature as my house. It can only go on the floor as the only other spot, you can hear the vibrations from it inside the house.


Try putting it on a piece of styrofoam, I use a piece of insulation board from building the grow room.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 14, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I'll put some pics up to show you. This thing is awesome! The people who say they suck are those who are running it with the shitty original software. With VLC it works just as intended.


I use mine with MicroCapture, seems to work well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Try putting it on a piece of styrofoam, I use a piece of insulation board from building the grow room.


Dude I was about to say the same thing


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2016)

No black shit and roots starting woo-hoo 

 

Also pips love being started in the cloner


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dude I was about to say the same thing


Great minds my friend..........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

Got more clones potted this morning
Got some white on the wall and put down 40 gallons of EWT 
Spring outdoor almost ready to go out first of March 
Lots and lots of beans on the way


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2016)

Visited a friend yesterday and got the greatest laugh 
In the mix of 200 the ultimate he was growing a poison Ivy or what you call it.
 
I was overwhelmed by the smell coming from his plants. Week 3 to 4 and the smell is sweet vanilla like but touching buds is mouthwatering lemon! Got a clone with me.
 
Back in school.. Booooring


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Try putting it on a piece of styrofoam, I use a piece of insulation board from building the grow room.


cheers oldman, I already done that. Was just wondering if the temp was ok. Nothings dead so I assume it's ok.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> cheers oldman, I already done that. Was just wondering if the temp was ok. Nothings dead so I assume it's ok.


It should be, I keep mine around 70f and they keep very well so your good I would assume.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2016)

Just got my cloner sum new rims from quid shop


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 15, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Just got my cloner sum new rims from quid shopView attachment 3608427


Nice spinners!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2016)

Saves the bits of wood I had in there to keep it off the floor


----------



## Figgy (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like the site is back up. Some Fireball for ya!


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 15, 2016)

Went down on me right in the middle of reading a thread.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 15, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Went down on me right in the middle of reading a thread.


I posted some pics in my journal thread, went to refresh the 600 and it dropped.


----------



## 420roofer (Feb 15, 2016)

budolskie said:


> No black shit and roots starting woo-hoo
> 
> View attachment 3608259
> 
> ...


Nice tri leaf. I had a haze last year pop out with tri leaf but it got ate by something outside.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2016)

it appears that the IT department doesn't work on week ends


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

there's an IT department?!!? I thought sunni just passed things to rolli to ignore.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 15, 2016)

Saw some new stuff at Wallyworld this weekend. New stuff out for spring, and thought I would share some cheap stuff for anyone on a budget.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it appears that the IT department doesn't work on week ends
> 
> 
> cof





Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's an IT department?!!? I thought sunni just passed things to rolli to ignore.


Shit post your web ulr and they will get on that like stink on shit though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

play by their rules man. or gtfo. personally i think the owners a douche. no no BB can't advertise or even have a sanctioned competition. Then all of a sudden gorilla seeds and competitions/freebies all over the fucking place. keep yer grand heft auto bollocks imo


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> play by their rules man. or gtfo. personally i think the owners a douche. no no BB can't advertise or even have a sanctioned competition. Then all of a sudden gorilla seeds and competitions/freebies all over the fucking place. keep yer grand heft auto bollocks imo


Wait BB doesn't advertise here? A pictures worth a thousand words and the pics of their beauties is why I am now a proud account holder there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

What why can't BB advertise on here? I have been looking in to it and not had any trouble yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

We asked they turned us down. some BS amount the owner not wanting to be the next Marc Emery. Total fucking bollocks. this was some time back but you live in a legal state so IDK might be different.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Wait BB doesn't advertise here? A pictures worth a thousand words and the pics of their beauties is why I am now a proud account holder there


fucking A man, who needs to pay rollitup when we have the 600 and out own site. You guys rep us hard all over the world, and it's is greatly appreciated!

Fireballs! by Bob Bitchin
 

woops wrong pic!?!? dunno how it got there. happy monday 6


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2016)

two thumbs up


cof


----------



## Figgy (Feb 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking A man, who needs to pay rollitup when we have the 600 and out own site. You guys rep us hard all over the world, and it's is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Fireballs! by Bob Bitchin
> View attachment 3608560
> ...


My Fireballs look different from the second pic. Not sure what's up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> We asked they turned us down. some BS amount the owner not wanting to be the next Marc Emery. Total fucking bollocks. this was some time back but you live in a legal state so IDK might be different.


You guys produce in Spain now so they shouldn't care. I still got to get off my ass and email DST again but shits been a little crazy if you know what I mean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

Google adwords looks a much better option to me man. Pay per click is not that attractive to me anyway.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2016)

Aw man might have caught something big today 
Ill know for sure tomorrow. Ive been selected for an apprenticement at a company doing thermoformed plastic packaging. Its special cause they want to build a leader for the assembly line. Flying in 2 americans to teach me things. Sounds so awesome.
Cross it all for me please!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Google adwords looks a much better option to me man. Pay per click is not that attractive to me anyway.


You have to get the biggest bang for your advertising dollar.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man might have caught something big today
> Ill know for sure tomorrow. Ive been selected for an apprenticement at a company doing thermoformed plastic packaging. Its special cause they want to build a leader for the assembly line. Flying in 2 americans to teach me things. Sounds so awesome.
> Cross it all for me please!


Congratulations man


curious old fart said:


> You have to get the biggest bang for your advertising dollar.
> 
> 
> cof


Yes you do


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Google adwords looks a much better option to me man. Pay per click is not that attractive to me anyway.


I will have to check in to those. I have only just looked at RIU as an option last week so have not really gotten in to the any of the fine print yet.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Google adwords looks a much better option to me man. Pay per click is not that attractive to me anyway.


I contacted riu a few times but they were going through changes. I then asked again and again without reply regarding prices. I'll only ask a few times....felt a bit too Oliver Twistish.
Anyway. If we were a Seedbank then it might be worth it..... but we are a breeding boutique


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> I contacted riu a few times but they were going through changes. I then asked again and again without reply regarding prices. I'll only ask a few times....felt a bit too Oliver Twistish.
> Anyway. If we were a Seedbank then it might be worth it..... but we are a breeding boutique


Damn that isn't how to run a business anyway. It took all of 5 minutes to get a pm about posting the ulr I bought.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

Its protection of advertising revenue. The advertisers don't want other companies plying their trade for free.....although as users it's us that make the site so seems a bit backwards. Different if you just join to sell things me thinks. But I understand why it's done. I think they let enough through....but direct plugging is not tolerated...note the word DIRECT.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Aw man might have caught something big today
> Ill know for sure tomorrow. Ive been selected for an apprenticement at a company doing thermoformed plastic packaging. Its special cause they want to build a leader for the assembly line. Flying in 2 americans to teach me things. Sounds so awesome.
> Cross it all for me please!


Congrats bro, hoping for the best. Good vibes coming your way.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Its protection of advertising revenue. The advertisers don't want other companies plying their trade for free.....although as users it's us that make the site so seems a bit backwards. Different if you just join to sell things me thinks. But I understand why it's done. I think they let enough through....but direct plugging is not tolerated...note the word DIRECT.


I got a warning from riu for promoting BB...this was a few years ago.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2016)

Speaking of that I'm loving the way the Blue Pit from Breeders Boutique are
outgrowing everything else in the room. (tall ones in the back)


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 15, 2016)

Lol now this is DIRECT!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/grow-club-dc-welcoms-dmv.899527/


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks hope it gets sealed tomorow. Gave me some new energi and ive made the skeletons for my two new veg/mom rooms. 50cm x100cm on top of each other. Think its going to be good. Need to visit the hydro shop before i can finish but it closes an hour after im of school so cant make it. Have to rely on the girl getting the right stuff. Last time she bought the wrong paint :/ Fashion white.. Fuck fashion


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 15, 2016)

7mins later and its just an error Bbcchance


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 15, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> 7mins later and its just an error Bbcchance


Man, they work fast, why was this site down all last night?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2016)

My next run is going to be almost all testers from DocsDankSeeds. 
We'll let everyone know how we do with them.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> My next run is going to be almost all testers from DocsDankSeeds.
> We'll let everyone know how we do with them.



I predict fire


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I predict fire


Me to.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2016)

Day 10 of 12/12 time to leave the canopy alone I think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> My next run is going to be almost all testers from DocsDankSeeds.
> We'll let everyone know how we do with them.


Great to hear oldman
We picked up a new local distribution outlet today, came home made most of a pipe, and collected pollen.

Been hailing in rock for a few days now and finally done just in time to go help my old work that is in a bind.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2016)

what you gonna do with all them rocks doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> what you gonna do with all them rocks doc?


Walk ways out of the slate, flower beds, edging and cave for the rabbits. We pick up our full blooded giant this weekend I think. Hell that is not even all of them. This is the small stuff


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Great to hear oldman
> We picked up a new local distribution outlet today, came home made most of a pipe, and collected pollen.
> View attachment 3609362
> Been hailing in rock for a few days now and finally done just in time to go help my old work that is in a bind.View attachment 3609364


Man that's STONED!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2016)

Staying busy I see


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2016)

I see that you survived Mardi Gras. Welcome back.

interesting reading......
The gene that puts cannabis users at risk of psychosis: Scientists discover why some smokers are more prone to mental illness


NEW The breakthrough could help identify otherwise healthy users who are most at risk of developing psychosis, say researchers at University College London and Exeter University.



cof


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2016)

^^Good, now keep them away from weed, they are spoling our fun!!! lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

Cool out man, I'm kaj.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone remember Tyree Cooper...Turn Up the Base among others? Met him this morning at my friends coffeeshop. He is good mates with him. Bit of a blast from the past.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 16, 2016)

God Bud day 68 chop chop


----------



## Figgy (Feb 16, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> God Bud day 68 chop chop


That's a fatty


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice flower for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I see that you survived Mardi Gras. Welcome back.
> 
> interesting reading......
> The gene that puts cannabis users at risk of psychosis: Scientists discover why some smokers are more prone to mental illness
> ...



Sure did, it's been several years since I've been... Had a blast with friends and family.

On my way back to Cali now ready to get back to work. I ran into this place today in Amarillo, 301 brews on tap!


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 16, 2016)

Quit my job at the hydro shop a few weeks back. The owners cared too much about making money while I couldnt give a rats ass about the store making money; i just wanted to deliver the best customer service and most information as I possibly could; which I did.

I'm an educator who wanted my customers to get the absolute best bang for their buck; they wanted me to upsell many of my customers who were on strict budgets and often growing their own medicine.

Its a pain in the ass that a job I loved with 95% of my co workers who I love getting wrecked by bosses caring too much about a few bucks; the way I saw it is if my customers trusted me then they would be loyal to my shop and we'd get all their business; they cared more about day to day gains.

Fuck the man. Hah. I didnt need that job anyways I just worked it cuz I enjoyed it; once it started decreasing my overall level of happiness it was time to go 

This stuff was a real crowd pleaser!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sure did, it's been several years since I've been... Had a blast with friends and family.
> 
> On my way back to Cali now ready to get back to work. I ran into this place today in Amarillo, 301 brews on tap!
> 
> View attachment 3609986


fuck yeah 300 droughts that's my kinda bar. faves?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Quit my job at the hydro shop a few weeks back. The owners cared too much about making money while I couldnt give a rats ass about the store making money; i just wanted to deliver the best customer service and most information as I possibly could; which I did.
> 
> This stuff was a real crowd pleaser!
> View attachment 3610008 View attachment 3610009


no offense but You could see that coming. greedy hydro shops man. I buy online mostly, competition prices, only thing is the lack of advice which from hyfdro owners aint worth shit.

nice nugs btw!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2016)

Imagine cleaning the lines on 300 taps, holy moly.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

nah man it's piece of pish these days man. unless they're all hand full.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no offense but You could see that coming. greedy hydro shops man. I buy online mostly, competition prices, only thing is the lack of advice which from hyfdro owners aint worth shit.
> 
> nice nugs btw!


On the bright side i got to learn a ton and got pretty much all the gear I needed at a 35% discount 

I did my time, the owner was actually an investment group and it was the only hydro shop the investment group owned hah; i definitely saw that coming but i did enjoy actually helping people while it lasted!

Also thanks man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

life experience and your wiser now move on man!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Quit my job at the hydro shop a few weeks back. The owners cared too much about making money while I couldnt give a rats ass about the store making money; i just wanted to deliver the best customer service and most information as I possibly could; which I did.
> 
> I'm an educator who wanted my customers to get the absolute best bang for their buck; they wanted me to upsell many of my customers who were on strict budgets and often growing their own medicine.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about you losing your job.. I've done been there and done that. Too old and family now to just up and leave my job. Pay sucks but its full benefits and they pay into my retirement lol ...can't beat that honestly. But the people is what I'm about as well ... I work with adults with disabilities so I really do help people lol.

I've talked with a few helpful hydro shop employees and they have helped me out tremendously with a few things like PPM and my room humidity issues. Always a loss to the people to lose someone who really cares about helping.

As a side note guys ...I harvested my first plant *EVER*! YES! 392 wet grams


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> God Bud day 68 chop chop


I'm taking a photo like this when my Anesthesia is ready!


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 17, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Sorry to hear about you losing your job.. I've done been there and done that. Too old and family now to just up and leave my job. Pay sucks but its full benefits and they pay into my retirement lol ...can't beat that honestly. But the people is what I'm about as well ... I work with adults with disabilities so I really do help people lol.
> 
> I've talked with a few helpful hydro shop employees and they have helped me out tremendously with a few things like PPM and my room humidity issues. Always a loss to the people to lose someone who really cares about helping.
> 
> As a side note guys ...I harvested my first plant *EVER*! YES!View attachment 3610136 392 wet grams


Personally i'm not a toker and i have nice yields  Love everything about the plant except using it.

I aint hurtin for cash, just meant it was time to move on to something else!

Gratz on your first harvest man!!

I did set aside a zip of the last harvest (got about 19oz from my 3x3, harvesting my hydro in about 3 weeks) for about a year of curing in case i start enjoying toking again. my 3x3 is 100% organic, the stuff flew off the damn shelf hah. People bought it up while it was still curing just cuz they knew they only had 1 shot at getting it for a few months

i'm 21 just looking to pay for my college without loans hah

*IMPORTANT SIDE NOTE:
*
i have significant nerve pain in one of my legs about 2-3 days a week, when it flares up i cant even walk. Do you guys think making a cannabis topical lotion will help with that? I've got lots of dank trim and a bag of ok trim that i can make lotions out of. I very much do not enjoy the effects of THC so my main concern is that i don't wanna get high (which i prob shouldnt cuz its not decarbd) but would it be worth my effort to try to make a lotion for my leg when it flares up?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2016)

Getting out of college with no loans is a great plan. I wish you lots of luck. I'm still paying on a degree I never even earned... And will be for a while. :/


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Personally i'm not a toker and i have nice yields  Love everything about the plant except using it.
> 
> I aint hurtin for cash, just meant it was time to move on to something else!
> 
> ...


Smart man. Avoid relationships as well.....sex gets you into trouble as well. I wish I was in your shoes! 9 years younger and starting to grow...you have the world as your oyster! ...Grab it by the pearls and show it who's boss!!! LOL

Thanks on my harvest ...I still have about 4 more plants to harvest when I get home with 2 more waiting any day to start being ready to harvest. I'm hoping to just get about a pound from the 4x4 which after harvesting just 1 plant and getting 392g from one?! .....oh yeah I'm on my way!!! I can't wait to see my final yield.

I would think it would work. I wouldn't know as I've always just smoked and I never tried the balms or sprays. I'll be turning my trim into either bubble hash or some edibles when I get a chance. Went from the trim paper bag into a ziplock right into the freezer last night.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2016)

dry weight is usually 20-25% of wet.....and then there's stem weight


cof


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> dry weight is usually 20-25% of wet.....and then there's stem weight
> 
> 
> cof


I figured on the up and up lol ...either way getting over a zip or so easy per plant


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't agree about relationships. For me sex was always fun and I only got myself into trouble in life when I didn't have a girl by me watching out for me.

Don't get me wrong, life is simpler alone, but for me it is far from easier.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 17, 2016)

Rodriguez is right it has to be the right woman, some will get you into more
trouble than you want to handle.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I can't agree about relationships. For me sex was always fun and I only got myself into trouble in life when I didn't have a girl by me watching out for me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, life is simpler alone, but for me it is far from easier.


Oh I was ballin without a relationship! 6k a month take home from a few jobs and a side hustle on Diablo 2 selling virtual items that I botted lol

I think thats my issue ...sex is fun for me as well but I wasn't thinking about my future and messed everything up.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 17, 2016)

My first wife was a super hot hippie chick, just wanted to smoke bud and screw all day, problem was it didn't matter if I was home or not when she did it lol, current wife is an awesome mom, raised in the church by 2 fine upstanding pillars of our local community, we get together weekly with her massive Irish Catholic family for dinners, couldn't be happier! But when I manage to screw this up somehow I'm goin after Oprah money!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I can't agree about relationships. For me sex was always fun and I only got myself into trouble in life when I didn't have a girl by me watching out for me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, life is simpler alone, but for me it is far from easier.


Same here...I go to haywire single. would Have every room full of plants, never sleeping, paranoid, stuck at home, watching for rippers or cops like a damn junkie with a death wish.

I am much more stable in a relationship


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

well, big exciting day here on payne farms. 

Got my new barn delivered today 

on the truck - 

did exactly what I wanted it to do with the placement. What greenhouse!?!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> View attachment 3610380



Looks so dank there DST!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

Awesome Papa. Love how it comes ready built. What a dream not having to build it.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Awesome Papa. Love how it comes ready built. What a dream not having to build it.


Yea, doc and I debated about whether to build or do this rent to own. I have so many projects going on, between greenhouse, wiring, rabbit hutches, the pigs, and the chickens, it made sense to me to just get it delivered. will be paying it off ASAP to avoid the shitty fine print in the contract


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Looks so dank there DST!


Cheers Papa. Hotdog loveliness


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

mmm mmm.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

Been a great day here. Got a bunch of contracts at work renewed. Went to the lawyers to get our will and testament changed for the new Yin no2. Cycled 30 minutes tonget there in wonderful sunshine....albeit brass monkeys. Got a nice cup of tea at the lawyers who told us we didn't need to do anything as our first testament covered all kids...nos 1,2.3.4....I about punched her in the face, like I am having another. We walked without even paying for the cuppa. First time I have ever had anything for free at a lawyers lol. Should probably buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Been a great day here. Got a bunch of contracts at work renewed. Went to the lawyers to get our will and testament changed for the new Yin no2. Cycled 30 minutes tonget there in wonderful sunshine....albeit brass monkeys. Got a nice cup of tea at the lawyers who told us we didn't need to do anything as our first testament covered all kids...nos 1,2.3.4....I about punched her in the face, like I am having another. We walked without even paying for the cuppa. First time I have ever had anything for free at a lawyers lol. Should probably but a lottery ticket.


Fuck ya, buy a lottery ticket! place some bets


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Fuck ya, buy a lottery ticket! place some bets


I've won a 20 euro gift voucher on the lottery in the last 12 years lol. Not a very good return on the 1500 euro investment lol.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

When I worked at a gas station, the shipper accidentally sent a full box of scratchers that weren't on the manifest, had no records of it anywhere. I may have "liberated" the box. won like 1800 bucks.

unless AM PM calls, then I have no recollection of any scratchers


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

That 'may' have been a nice score. I may have liberated a fast food chain of 40 to 50 bucks every shift when I was at school. They never once got suspicious that I always volunteered to go home early when the rush was over.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> That 'may' have been a nice score. I may have liberated a fast food chain of 40 to 50 bucks every shift when I was at school. They never once got suspicious that I always volunteered to go home early when the rush was over.


Bud dup dup bud da I'm robbing it!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

Funnily enough their competitors BK bought the chain I worked for....Wimpy. They still actually have them in South Africa.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2016)

I was a champ at my old work. Found out how to get into the big inventory. Found some anomalies. Fixed them. My register was off 7 cents for the whole year. The big boss came around to personally thank me. Gave me a little wink. He knew what I was doing. I basically was the invisible accountant covering up all the dirty deeds he was doing behind the scenes. I may or may not have gotten a house full of sports memorabilia.  And a shit load of hats.... possibly.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 17, 2016)

The best scam I have going works on self checkout lines at the store, the scale can't tell the difference between 16 oZ. Cans of beans and a 16oz. Porterhouse, scan one, bag the otherp.s. also works to buy beer underage, coke and Heineken weight the same


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll remember that the next time I am underage.....now would you swap the chance of being underage again for that winning lotta ticket?


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Chop day (69) strawberry's and crème, single 600 soil


----------



## Figgy (Feb 17, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Chop day (69) strawberry's and crème, single 600 soil


No hidden face? 

Edit: I have been wanting to run a single plant under the 600 to see how big it would get. Looks easy to trim too.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> I'll remember that the next time I am underage.....now would you swap the chance of being underage again for that winning lotta ticket?


I would swap back to a kid in a heartbeat over the lotto. I loved my childhood!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2016)

once was enough....I'll take the money


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> I'll remember that the next time I am underage.....now would you swap the chance of being underage again for that winning lotta ticket?


I spent most of those days smoking pinners of mud dust and wondering what a titty felt like, no thanks CASH IS KING!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Cheers Papa. Hotdog loveliness


Is the hotdog avaliable yet ?
Could use a few with my fireballs order..


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Hotdog loveliness


I'd call that a "yes"!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> No hidden face?
> 
> Edit: I have been wanting to run a single plant under the 600 to see how big it would get. Looks easy to trim too.


This is the Fish's plant....so his face is covered....


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> No hidden face?
> 
> Edit: I have been wanting to run a single plant under the 600 to see how big it would get. Looks easy to trim too.


I'm actually running a single 600 but have (5) plants, two Bruce Banner#3, one God Bud, one DMT, one starwberrys and creme


----------



## Figgy (Feb 17, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> I'm actually running a single 600 but have (5) plants, two Bruce Banner#3, one God Bud, one DMT, one starwberrys and creme


Maybe I'm seeing that one larger than it is. Still nice plants


----------



## Figgy (Feb 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Is the hotdog avaliable yet ?
> Could use a few with my fireballs order..


Eagerly awaiting Fireball buds.......


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Is the hotdog avaliable yet ?
> Could use a few with my fireballs order..


hey Bob, it's still a ways off mate, sorry. I don't even have any testers as it was just a single run of a few beans that I had. 2nd time running the hotdog now so I think its time to make some beanicuses! Will let you know when done....just geting the cuts ready to send to Rodriguez in Spain to do his magic, lol.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

Bowl of Harvest Flakes anyone?
 
My 2nd smaller Fast & Vast


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2016)

MMM MM sign me up for a bowl!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2016)

DST said:


> hey Bob, it's still a ways off mate, sorry. I don't even have any testers as it was just a single run of a few beans that I had. 2nd time running the hotdog now so I think its time to make some beanicuses! Will let you know when done....just geting the cuts ready to send to Rodriguez in Spain to do his magic, lol.


Patiently waiting


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Patiently waiting





DST said:


> hey Bob, it's still a ways off mate, sorry. I don't even have any testers as it was just a single run of a few beans that I had. 2nd time running the hotdog now so I think its time to make some beanicuses! Will let you know when done....just geting the cuts ready to send to Rodriguez in Spain to do his magic, lol.



IM-patiently waiting


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> MMM MM sign me up for a bowl!


Could you handle a bowl?   I'd smoke a bowl with ya!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2016)

mid week 4

super purple 


another SP - purple pheno. 


Prime moonshine - cant even tell ya how much I am excited to sample this plant! She reeks like some super dank northern lights, 




Gorilla spirit - another beast! Shes gonna yield heavy, frosty , her smell is constantly changing, right now its like overripe mangos, last week was minty, who knows!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2016)

Mid week 4 - plants are hitting high gear for sure. Getting so stanky and delicious in there! on track for a very nice harvest!

jakes dream

dog
gorilla glue



Purple cotton candy



Wet dreams x blueberry lotus


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> mid week 4
> 
> super purple
> 
> ...


Whew! Looks tasty! Mango you say? Let me know if that sticks! I love mango!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Whew! Looks tasty! Mango you say? Let me know if that sticks! I love mango!


Yea I do to!!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

I currently have poop flavor, grape and tropical fruit going on in my tent lol...smells I mean ...not flavor lol


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

Weird that it didn't smell like poop anymore when I harvested the 2nd Fast & Vast tonight as well I just realized...just TONS of sticky sticky sticky!

Plant number 2 of 7 harvested!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2016)

poop huh...um yum? Ive had the man ass pheno show up every now and then...another not so tasty sounding one.

This cycle, I got mangos, honeysuckle, the gorilla glues chemmy smell, the dog kushes loud burnt rubber and kush smell, the wet dreams x BL have loud fruity pez candy flavor smell.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 18, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Weird that it didn't smell like poop anymore when I harvested the 2nd Fast & Vast tonight as well I just realized...just TONS of sticky sticky sticky!
> 
> Plant number 2 of 7 harvested!
> View attachment 3610847


hey i'm not sure how my brain noticed this, but as your buds dry your stems will shrink and how you have them tied up they may get loose and fall out.

Maybe my drunk ass is wrong on this, but maybe it was right o:


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> hey i'm not sure how my brain noticed this, but as your buds dry your stems will shrink and how you have them tied up they may get loose and fall out.
> 
> Maybe my drunk ass is wrong on this, but maybe it was right o:


LOL ...that made me laugh for some reason. I tied them on pretty snug as well. I figured they are losing weight so they will become lighter! Weed brain here ftw  ...I smoked the trim hash again tonight out my vape LOL ...giggle munchies are great!


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 18, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> LOL ...that made me laugh for some reason. I tied them on pretty snug as well. I figured they are losing weight so they will become lighter! Weed brain here ftw  ...I smoked the trim hash again tonight out my vape LOL ...giggle munchies are great!


Fair enough, i hope i'm wrong hah.

Last time I dried I hung up a trellis vertically and just hung the buds on the trellis. That made it easy as fuck hah


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Fair enough, i hope i'm wrong hah.
> 
> Last time I dried I hung up a trellis vertically and just hung the buds on the trellis. That made it easy as fuck hah
> 
> View attachment 3610849


I planned on doing that with my line! But being high and wanting to get a nice trim job I go overboard after I cut the mini bush down...lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 18, 2016)

I always used to use hangers lol, i still have my trellis hung up cuz i have another chop in like 3 weeks.

Once you go vert trellis dry you never go back XD


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm ocd kinda and didnt want anything touching.....lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 18, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I'm ocd kinda and didnt want anything touching.....lol


That dry rack on the right with my trim on it had a fat fan under it pointing up, i also wabbled the colas around a few times hah. I appreciate the concern. Lots of indirect air flow in the room XD


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2016)

So I went with @SomeGuy ' suggestion of a cap of bleach in the rez. No roots yet but clones look happy....lots of foam from the bleach....not sure if I should do anything with it?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

DST said:


> So I went with @SomeGuy ' suggestion of a cap of bleach in the rez. No roots yet but clones look happy....lots of foam from the bleach....not sure if I should do anything with it?
> View attachment 3610904
> View attachment 3610905


I do nothing. After a week or.so I might add a.small amount of nutrient but that's it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2016)

I love your screen name in conversation. LOL... I've told my wife things like. "honey I talked to some guy today. He said he was going to come over"

She's like"what you just like stopped somewhere and talked to some guy and told him to come to our house???"


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Is the hotdog avaliable yet ?
> Could use a few with my fireballs order..


Bob, I'll send Don a couple of the selfed hotdogs, I got 4 of them sitting here, if you want you can have them until such times......up to you lad.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 18, 2016)

That would be great D...thanks...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2016)

Should have her potency numbers today and terps in a few more!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 18, 2016)

Nug looks dank..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

One of my science sites posted this:

http://www.labroots.com/trending/genetics-and-genomics/2477/gene-mutation-increases-risk-psychosis-cannabis-users

I would love to educate them on the 1000s of different canna strains and various forms of delivery that can change this outcome.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2016)

Alien rdwc worth the money you guys recon or could I build my own cheaper?
I going hydro in 8x4 next aswell

£499 for 8 pot system 20ltr pots just pulled branches under net again as read to stop when I see the pistols growing on tops


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

I think you could build your own with food grade stainless steel and copper like beer makers use. Get some recycled beer kegs and link them all up.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2016)

You could save money doing yourself. However those kits should be in good shape off the bat. Might be fusing with leaks when making one. If you got the money I say go for it. For me the biggest advantage in DIY is being able to make it whatever size you want.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2016)

Well It pay for its self really after a few goes by saving on soil, I think I will get for next run In 8x4 and hopefully can root 8 healthy cutting for back end of March for it


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2016)

I need to find a shallow but wide enough res and I make a nft on longer tubes? 
That be a lot cheaper I recon haha


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2016)

And it would probably work just as good. They have tubs out there that are of all sizes.. they just cost a bit. Still cheaper than the alien system.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2016)

You can construct any size wood container and cover it with pool liner....contact a company that installs swimming pools and you can probably pick up some "scrap" for little or nothing.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm on the hunt for bits as we type haha 

 

Going to measure up a tub for res tomoz or I will build one if that's to tall


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

What purpose is that made for may I ask?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 18, 2016)

could doit


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

Haha! Someguy knows where you live! ....uh....lived. :-/ lol



jigfresh said:


> I love your screen name in conversation. LOL... I've told my wife things like. "honey I talked to some guy today. He said he was going to come over"
> 
> She's like"what you just like stopped somewhere and talked to some guy and told him to come to our house???"


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2016)

That is like the black tub I going for, 

U seen price of alien pro


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What purpose is that made for may I ask?


What purpose of the pipes?

They are underground drain pipes
But for me I make a longer one these for tent


----------



## budolskie (Feb 18, 2016)

Think this would be the lay out
40cm between plants


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 18, 2016)

Why couldn't America use the same measurements as the rest of the world.....jeeze lol


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2016)

Change the plan 30cm between plants so I can put 14 plants in and flower after a week or 10 days


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2016)

@genuity you posted a link to a site in the US that sells plastic cylinders....can you put the link up again if you can still remember it mate? bedankt.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2016)

8x4 left
 

Right 

Custard cream


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2016)

75ltr res £10.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2016)

canny jungle there like bud


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2016)

Just want them out an get sum tubes nocked up in there haha 

I love my little one 
Specially seeing results when I've built myself haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2016)

aye it is a nice feeling like eh.

Just been n potted a load of gg#4 up and snapped all of the roots off my psycho clone. load of the plemons look like they're flowering under 24hrs light and they were deffo took from a veg plant.


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2016)

DST said:


> @genuity you posted a link to a site in the US that sells plastic cylinders....can you put the link up again if you can still remember it mate? bedankt.


http://lacons.com


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 19, 2016)

"*GREENSCREEN PLANT SEX ID KIT"*

https://www.screenyourgreen.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=2&zenid=d617bc3a283ebdf3129ffced40dc1b24

What the fuck

"1.

*GET YOUR KIT.*
Purchase the GreenScreen Plant Sex ID Kit from our website, or any participating retailer. We can ship our Plant Sex ID Kit to any Country, world-wide.


2.

*USE YOUR KIT.*
2 weeks after germination of the seeds, follow the easy instructions included in the kit to take the plant imprints.

Using your Kit: Demo Video






3.

*REGISTER YOUR KIT.*
Before mailing the plant imprints to us, register your kit's Lot ID number, select the plants you want tested, and pay for the tests. Each test is $24.99. You have the option to pay for 1 or up to 10 plant tests in a given kit.


4.

*MAIL YOUR KIT.*
Mail the plant imprints back to our lab. You can safely mail the imprints from any country in the world.






5.

*GET YOUR RESULTS.*
Input your unique 9 digit Plant ID number to get your test results. Your test results will be available within 3 days of us receiving your imprints."


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 19, 2016)

My current hydro run is just about done. I'll be adding another 600w hps to my 5x5 to compliment my 2x LEC 315.

Nutes i'm planning on running:
-Maxigrow/Maxibloom
-Calmag
-Heavy 16 Fire
-Terpinator
-Compost teas

My current grow is ridiculous and uses like 15 bottles and they only place I can buy it locally is where I used to work; i don't wanna go there hah.

I think my planned regiment should go well. Thoughts?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2016)

@budolskie - why I am asking is if the pipes are made for waste, what type of plastic do you think they are using and how safe is it for food?

It is the same issue for BHO. Butane made for lighters is not clean. It does not need to be.

Glass, stainless steel, copper, lead (just kidding), are some of the materials you should use to bring out the best flavor and health for your plants. Used pots you can get at garage sales and glass aquariums are some of the cheap finds out there that can be modified for grow systems. I saw some stainless steel beer kegs at the junkyard. Cut them in half and you have two nice vessels. The DIY beer making websites have some amazing rigs people are building for home brewing. They have some great systems.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 19, 2016)

You wanting to go hard piped or soft, either way I might "know" a guy who works in an industrial fluid supply store who sets up breweries all the time


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You wanting to go hard piped or soft, either way I might "know" a guy who works in an industrial fluid supply store who sets up breweries all the time


 oops, forgot the pic


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2016)

Test results came back 28% thc .09 cbd.     I think I can get her to 30% with a perfect grow. I'm on the road so I'll post the actual badge a lil later! Serious muthafuckin OG!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2016)

and some herb.....

Cheers! Alcohol IS good for you: Up to 5 drinks each week 'lowers risk of heart failure and heart attack'


Drinking three to five alcoholic drinks, be it wine, beer or liquor, lowers the risk of heart failure by 33 per cent and each additional drinks lowers the heart attack risk by 28 per cent, Norwegian scientists revealed.



cof


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2016)

Hard pipe,over soft any day...........is what she said.

Zing.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes Deffo hard pipe il be using its just the same as my other tubes but differnt colour? 

Tasted lovely last tubes aswell


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 19, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Yes Deffo hard pipe il be using its just the same as my other tubes but differnt colour?
> 
> Tasted lovely last tubes aswell


Check out these guys, they have good prices, and I believe they can get bsp threaded pumps as well (here we use npt, or national pipe thread, cross pond it's usually bsp, British standard pipe thread) and them two don't join up....

https://www.savko.com/


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2016)

Check it out, got her terps too! Like I said, I think I can get her to 30% with a perfect grow.
http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=158720

Nothing like her on earth my friends


----------



## Figgy (Feb 19, 2016)

So I totally botched timing with starting perpetual growing. The two Fireballs have filled out 2/3 of the flower tent. I'm taking cuts of both Lambsbreads Sunday, then I have to stuff them into the flower tent. All 6 Fireball clones have rooted in solos, and are bouncing back. Crazy root growth on them! I'm expecting those to take off soon, and needing to be flowered way before the others are harvested. Then Lambsbread clones will be coming quickly behind the Fireball clones.

I think I'll be trashing plants due to lack of room. I guess it could be looked at as a good problem to have.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2016)

sounds like you need a bigger tent


cof


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 19, 2016)

g'day everyone. heres my tent week 7 of flower had to tie a few buds up the stems couldt support the weight,of some buds, one plant on the front right has buds about 1, 3rd bigger than the other 3 plants.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> sounds like you need a bigger tent
> 
> 
> cof


No room. The closet it is in can only fit a 3x3. I would love a larger tent or room, just not in this house.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Whew! Looks tasty! Mango you say? Let me know if that sticks! I love mango!


You might want to check out Dinachem by Dinafem seeds. 

IIRC, a Mango Kush was used to revive the Chem line. 

I grew it out and thought that I could taste the mango hertiage.

JD


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 19, 2016)

Day 67 almost ready... I almost want to chop one a little early since it is popping bananas . ? plant is very close all hairs orange and receded 100% cloudy trics just waiti g fir that first hint of amber. Gdp plants 90% cloudy and 80% orange hairs. Bubba still has i woukd think 2 weeks, i need to tie it up since it is falling over.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 19, 2016)

Figgy said:


> No room. The closet it is in can only fit a 3x3. I would love a larger tent or room, just not in this house.


what are ur temps in ur 3x3? My 3x3 was running like 69f with a 1000w. (got 19oz, no complaints for a 3x3)

Maybe u cant upgrade ur space, but maybe u can grab a 1000w and crop an extra 4oz (at least during winter).? with the right ballast u can always dim it down



intenseneal said:


> Day 67 almost ready... I almost want to chop one a little early since it is popping bananas . ? plant is very close all hairs orange and receded 100% cloudy trics just waiti g fir that first hint of amber. Gdp plants 90% cloudy and 80% orange hairs. Bubba still has i woukd think 2 weeks, i need to tie it up since it is falling over.


Seeds wont fully form in 3-7 days (as far as i know). Maybe keep the nanner popper a few more days then chop em all at once?


----------



## Figgy (Feb 19, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> what are ur temps in ur 3x3? My 3x3 was running like 69f with a 1000w. (got 19oz, no complaints for a 3x3)
> 
> Maybe u cant upgrade ur space, but maybe u can grab a 1000w and crop an extra 4oz (at least during winter).? with the right ballast u can always dim it down
> 
> ...


76 with the 400w MH. I'm sure around 80 when I put in the 600 Sunday. I can't even think if running a 1000. It's all good though. If I have to chuck clones then that's what I gotta do.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 19, 2016)

Figgy said:


> 76 with the 400w MH. I'm sure around 80 when I put in the 600 Sunday. I can't even think if running a 1000. It's all good though. If I have to chuck clones then that's what I gotta do.


ahh I see. I have the advantage of a cold ass region in a cold ass basement O:

Didnt realize u were running a 400w, maybe i gotta read harder hah.

I'm sure come summer i'll have to dim my 1000w down to 750 or 600, or deal with like 90f o:

Its gonna be a lessar of evils decision


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone care to try  77 day old weed LOL

  

My 600 with only 4 plants now ...


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2016)

Zatte and Deep Blue.
 
Hotdog on the side....


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 20, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Seeds wont fully form in 3-7 days (as far as i know). Maybe keep the nanner popper a few more days then chop em all at once?


Yeah i think that is my plan. I had some issues with this round and am ready to move on.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 20, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Yeah i think that is my plan. I had some issues with this round and am ready to move on.


I just had my 5th grow and it was my first seedless grow. I saw a few pollon sacs at like week 3 but still no seeds hah.

Herms are part of life, i probably unintentially grew 1000 seeds XD. I was growing experimental insane genetics from a "crazy" grower and then i popped a White OG bag seed that turned out dank as hell and heavy yieldin, since then its all im growing. Again even my seedless white OG pops a few nanners early bloom, but i can pick em off.

Unless the nannners area all over id just continue on ur schedule.

Again just my 0.02, if somebody says something else then feel free to follow their wisdom hah


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

Look at the frost on that fan leaf D!

Spectacular!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2016)

Good eye Mo! It is there.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2016)

positive news on the mj front.....

Smoking cannabis DOESN'T cause clinical anxiety or depression, study finds


NEW A new study led by researchers at Columbia University has determined that cannabis does not increase your risk of developing mood or anxiety disorders.





cof


----------



## Figgy (Feb 20, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> positive news on the mj front.....
> 
> Smoking cannabis DOESN'T cause clinical anxiety or depression, study finds
> 
> ...


Been on a dab only smoke diet for months now. If anyone would be developing those it would be me. I will say if I were to stop smoking I would become a moody bitch for about a week. Then super hyper after a few weeks. Sober me has to do something very physical with all the energy I have. Smoking calms me down. The Zoloft keeps my head from exploding at work, and the Klonopin helps me sleep more than 4 hours and prevents my sleep paralysis. I never knew getting old sucked so bad.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 20, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Been on a dab only smoke diet for months now. If anyone would be developing those it would be me. I will say if I were to stop smoking I would become a moody bitch for about a week. Then super hyper after a few weeks. Sober me has to do something very physical with all the energy I have. Smoking calms me down. The Zoloft keeps my head from exploding at work, and the Klonopin helps me sleep more than 4 hours and prevents my sleep paralysis. I never knew getting old sucked so bad.


It only gets tougher my friend.
Smoked some Lambsbread hash after dinner tonight what a great dessert!


----------



## Figgy (Feb 20, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It only gets tougher my friend.
> Smoked some Lambsbread hash after dinner tonight what a great dessert!


The rosin........omg it was soooooo good. Here's the two I have now. Taking cuts tomorrow. The second one is the one sensitive to N, and will be fire!

Edit: I forgot to tell y'all that all my clones made it! From completely wilted yellow leaves on most of them to this now...


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 21, 2016)

Figgy said:


> The rosin........omg it was soooooo good. Here's the two I have now. Taking cuts tomorrow. The second one is the one sensitive to N, and will be fire!View attachment 3613045View attachment 3613046
> 
> Edit: I forgot to tell y'all that all my clones made it! From completely wilted yellow leaves on most of them to this now...
> View attachment 3613071 View attachment 3613072


Cool, my first plant was all single nugs now the clones are all running colas go figure.
They smell just like lemon pledge and hash.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning 6ers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yesterday I had a member from TX who was in town working over to the house and talk for like six hours. We smoked some bud and gave him some beans. Gave him a proper dab of rosin and it always seems to surprise folks the first time they hit a dab. I had another very nice visit to night from a friend and member. I always love getting to sit around and just talk with folks who share the same interest as you. Talked some seed business as he is the Gorilla Seed Bank rep but mostly just cought up. I have I couple cool things we talked about to look up and really just had a nice time. He also was nice enough to bring me a purple alien og clone and a master kush clone his buddy picked from 15 girls he pheno hunted. Going to get a Frank's Gift and a Lucy's lion down to Cali to his buddy who makes Cbd oil for kids. Also picked up the last of what I needed for the chicken pen so they can get put up before I leave for CO next week. Here is the garden a week ago and will get a new one up tomorrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Morning 6ers.


Good evening D


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning D.

No daughter in the house. Ahhhh the peace. A bit sad I get no hugs, but I'll deal. No wife either... bed feels weird. I don't like sleeping next to my guitar quite as much as a lady.

Going on a road trip today.  I'll take pictures. 

Trying to get my mind right. Been through some real shit lately. I feel lucky to still have a partner through it all. This break should be a good one. I really hope all I'm doing make it better and not worse.

Checking out new houses Monday. Saw the real estate agent last night. Only slightly uncomfortable that I had two girls in the car with me.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good evening D


Haha... I forget it's either the end of the night... or the middle of the night for all you guys. Have a good night bro. And I gotta get you my address. Wife needs some CBD in her life.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2016)

And yeah I'm triple posting! Just wanted to say the 600 goes in waves, up, down, right, left, etc. Pushing 6.5 years and for better or worse I've kept hanging around (sorry people I annoy lol... I see you guys). Anyways... you guys in here now... us... we are a good group. There's a good feeling in here lately. I'd start naming names, but I'd leave people out. Just know each of you, that I appreciate your involvement in our little gang. And I'm sure there are many people that feel the same as me.

This thread, not just RIU, but specifically this thread has changed my life and I'm sure it's changed at least a few other peoples lives. Shit I've visited people in 6 countries from the 600 club.

You guys rock. All of you. Thanks for growing weed... and for sharing it... especially here, with us.


----------



## full of purple (Feb 21, 2016)

Been a member here for years.
Just bought 2 lumatek 600s with air cooled hoods from craigslist.still have to buy 600w bulbs have a 400w bulb I can use for now
Have 6 platnium girl scout cookies I'm growing in my green house.
Going to use one of them at 400w as supplemental lighting until I get my 600w bulbs
I will post pics tomorow
Clones are about 2 weeks into flowering
I'm in norcal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> And yeah I'm triple posting! Just wanted to say the 600 goes in waves, up, down, right, left, etc. Pushing 6.5 years and for better or worse I've kept hanging around (sorry people I annoy lol... I see you guys). Anyways... you guys in here now... us... we are a good group. There's a good feeling in here lately. I'd start naming names, but I'd leave people out. Just know each of you, that I appreciate your involvement in our little gang. And I'm sure there are many people that feel the same as me.
> 
> This thread, not just RIU, but specifically this thread has changed my life and I'm sure it's changed at least a few other peoples lives. Shit I've visited people in 6 countries from the 600 club.
> 
> You guys rock. All of you. Thanks for growing weed... and for sharing it... especially here, with us.


Hell I would have never met you or any of you guys with out having found the 600 and my life is definitely better for knowing y'all


----------



## full of purple (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell I would have never met you or any of you guys with out having found the 600 and my life is definitely better for knowing y'all


Any norcal bay area guys?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

full of purple said:


> Any norcal bay area guys?


Yea a lot of them. SoCal, WA,CO here in OR and a bunch of outlaw states


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know why but we've never had anyone from s.f or the peninsula. There's some of us near sac. That area, then others a little south. Don't even know what you call it, north central valley. Then peeps north of the bay all the way up the coast.

Edit... Beat me doc.

Peace guys... I'm out to the Mediterranean


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

There is a growers bbq outside of Wheatland CA I go to twice a year


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2016)

full of purple said:


> Any norcal bay area guys?


I grew up in a place called the Bay....but that was in Scotland.
Living under the Sea now in the Lowlands.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 21, 2016)

full of purple said:


> Any norcal bay area guys?


East Bay here


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 21, 2016)

Up late making my first ever batch of cannabutter in my crock pot I got over a year ago for that purpose. Had to learn how to grow and then finally get the trimmings to be able to do it all myself. 

Using the gallon ziplock of trimmings to one pound of butter with a bit of water. Hope it turns out alright! I'm making me some cookies tomorrow night!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> East Bay here


You should cheack out the bbq it is good times 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/2016-spring-bbq-sat-4-23.899632/


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 21, 2016)

some gsc clones i took from last years outdoor 
im gonna put em in 7gal pots &scrog. first time growing indoors


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You should cheack out the bbq it is good times
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/2016-spring-bbq-sat-4-23.899632/


Good lookin! Not bad of a drive up either ...2 hours  Wonder who would travel the farthest to shoot the shit over some plants


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Good lookin! Not bad of a drive up either ...2 hours  Wonder who would travel the farthest to shoot the shit over some plants


I'm guessing Doc would/has driven the farthest, shit he did a loooong cross country turn around weekend during a big ass storm last year...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Up late making my first ever batch of cannabutter in my crock pot I got over a year ago for that purpose. Had to learn how to grow and then finally get the trimmings to be able to do it all myself.
> 
> Using the gallon ziplock of trimmings to one pound of butter with a bit of water. Hope it turns out alright! I'm making me some cookies tomorrow night!


I used leaves until DST turned me on to using hash. It makes a cleaner, better tasting cannabutter. I use the dry ice method for the hash.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2016)

Yup, Distance has to go to Doc.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I used leaves until DST turned me on to using hash. It makes a cleaner, better tasting cannabutter. I use the dry ice method for the hash.
> 
> 
> cof


I'll be sure to wash my butter a couple times and that should help with the taste. I don't have bubble buckets yet but I plan on getting them soon! I have a weed bucket list I'm working on with growing and production of edibles and oils.

Dabs is last...lol

On the actual production of edibles is new as I've only ever just eaten them. Hoping we have some cookie mix!


----------



## Mineralz (Feb 21, 2016)

Sup 6'erz!! I hope everyone has been well. Been awhile since I've posted, but I figured id show you guys what I've been up to lately. This is my first ever organic soil grow. These are my 5 Alien Bubbaberry x Hells Fire on day 27ish of veg and I'll be flipping them here in the next week or so  Also got a new 4x4 for the 600w and have plans on getting the perpetual going this year. Pretty excited! Keep it green everyone and feel free to come by the thread and say high


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2016)

Butter coolies are easy to make.

2 cups all purpose flour
1 cup powdered sugar
1 cup corn starch
1 ib cannabutter

mix well, roll into tubes and refrigerate.
slice and bake at 340 for 20 minutes.

The ones I make are small, about the size of a quarter, and very stout. not for the faint of heart.


cof


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 21, 2016)

What's up 600

Haven't been around much but still doing my thing upgraded all my equipment

Hi par 400v green power Philips 600 watt hps

and hi par 315w L.E.C in the middle of the two 600s things about to get sexy day one of flower

Running purple trainwreak again and one garlic lemon OG ill try keep things up to date really hoping the new lights work out been reading good things so only time will tell


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> And yeah I'm triple posting! Just wanted to say the 600 goes in waves, up, down, right, left, etc. Pushing 6.5 years and for better or worse I've kept hanging around (sorry people I annoy lol... I see you guys). Anyways... you guys in here now... us... we are a good group. There's a good feeling in here lately. I'd start naming names, but I'd leave people out. Just know each of you, that I appreciate your involvement in our little gang. And I'm sure there are many people that feel the same as me.
> 
> This thread, not just RIU, but specifically this thread has changed my life and I'm sure it's changed at least a few other peoples lives. Shit I've visited people in 6 countries from the 600 club.
> 
> You guys rock. All of you. Thanks for growing weed... and for sharing it... especially here, with us.


Its cool jig, we all know you were talking about me.......and even if you weren't credit taken!!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 21, 2016)

Tubes day 15 of 12/12

Just changed the res from veg to bloom they seem very happy with 800ppm and ph stays steady after a day or 2 adjusting after change


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yesterday I had a member from TX who was in town working over to the house and talk for like six hours. We smoked some bud and gave him some beans. Gave him a proper dab of rosin and it always seems to surprise folks the first time they hit a dab. I had another very nice visit to night from a friend and member. I always love getting to sit around and just talk with folks who share the same interest as you. Talked some seed business as he is the Gorilla Seed Bank rep but mostly just cought up. I have I couple cool things we talked about to look up and really just had a nice time. He also was nice enough to bring me a purple alien og clone and a master kush clone his buddy picked from 15 girls he pheno hunted. Going to get a Frank's Gift and a Lucy's lion down to Cali to his buddy who makes Cbd oil for kids. Also picked up the last of what I needed for the chicken pen so they can get put up before I leave for CO next week. Here is the garden a week ago and will get a new one up tomorrow




Good god it's a jungle


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Tubes day 15 of 12/12View attachment 3613343
> 
> Just changed the res from veg to bloom they seem very happy with 800ppm and ph stays steady after a day or 2 adjusting after change View attachment 3613345


Dam nice looking scrog grow. Keep it up. I will be trying a scrog with my next batch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Butter coolies are easy to make.
> 
> 2 cups all purpose flour
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> ...


I concur.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Finished God Bud







Bruce Banner#3


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I concur.


I appreciate that. I'll send you some of the revised version for an update......dry ice instead of bubble. There's a new batch in the works.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Its been a while since I've had the chance to write a day off lol! Do you find the kief greener with dry ice, I did but only ever done dry ice the once. Was really fun to play with.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

If you sun cure your flowers first, they turn a nice golden color and then your kief will be blonde!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2016)

I find it to be a little lighter than the bubble....., but it might have been the way I way processing it.....and if you leave it in the freezer it will turn tan color.

On this last batch of dry ice, I let the dry ice and the trim mix and rest for about 15 minutes before shaking......yield increased.
I'm using a 120 bag.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2016)

the only problem with sun drying is that the quality of the thc decreases.....light and heat are the biggest killers of thc.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Over here they'd just grind an 1/8th up and bung it into cup cake mix lol. Medibles with high grade kief sounds like I'll wish I hadn't.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Tubes day 15 of 12/12View attachment 3613343
> 
> Just changed the res from veg to bloom they seem very happy with 800ppm and ph stays steady after a day or 2 adjusting after change View attachment 3613345


Budolski your system have had my brain run i cirkels a few days.. Im loving the simplicity i could even find those tubes in DK lol. Arent you worried about root space? I could see a 1.2x1.2 covered in tubes 12/12 from clone. But im just fixated on the alien rcdwc. Ive found the parts needed but square buckets with lids are not something you can just find here in DK. Sounds silly i know but its true :/
Ive found something from ikea i think might be usable but i cant tell the thickness or type of plastic. Might just crack when trying to drill. 
http://www.ikea.com/dk/da/catalog/products/20193899/#/20193899





Got my new rooms made and im loving it. still a work in progress but one room is on 12/12 now. 
Started up the aero cloner today.
Alien lookalike or sea of clone tubes? Questions like that keep me wake :/


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

Check out restaurant supply companies. Or restaurants going out of business.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Ive found the parts needed but square buckets with lids are not something you can just find here in DK. Sounds silly i know but its true :/


I don't think any american who hasn't lived somewhere other than N. America can understand the level to which things just aren't available. Like I used to think, "It's not really impossible to find ______..." But now I understand. Sometimes it's just impossible to find a product you want. And no... it's not as simple as ordering it from the US and having it shipped over. One of the main reasons my wife hates spain. You just can't buy lots of things here. :/

We got pretty beaches though... and big caves. 

You can see people in the background of the cave pics (for size reference)


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 21, 2016)

First time trying this, it made me feel so cruel!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Feb 21, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> East Bay here


East bay here too.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think any american who hasn't lived somewhere other than N. America can understand the level to which things just aren't available. Like I used to think, "It's not really impossible to find ______..." But now I understand. Sometimes it's just impossible to find a product you want. And no... it's not as simple as ordering it from the US and having it shipped over. One of the main reasons my wife hates spain. You just can't buy lots of things here. :/
> 
> We got pretty beaches though... and big caves.
> 
> ...


Cave vs Wal Mart ....hmm lol

Hella cool though! Wouldn't wanna live in a cave ....terrible Wi Fi reception!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Butter coolies are easy to make.
> 
> 2 cups all purpose flour
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> ...


I'm wanting to use cookies as I think it would be so cute to package a Knock out cookie with a 10 sack of bud and be on my way over to friends to sample it all out.

Hands smelling amazing after messing with jarring my first harvest plant!!! Love the smell of resin on my fingers!!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 21, 2016)

Kcbscrogger said:


> East bay here too.


I light this bowl in your honor if you live in Antioch or aka "New Oakland" lol..


----------



## full of purple (Feb 21, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I light this bowl in your honor if you live in Antioch or aka "New Oakland" lol..


Yea man its crazy


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

You need to start living like locals and using the products they use. You will be surprised how much you don't like the stuff you have been brainwashed to love.


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> First time trying this, it made me feel so cruel!


Yeah at first it seems like your are trying to get secret launch codes from the plants. "Just tell me what i want to know and the pain stops". Lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 21, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Yeah at first it seems like your are trying to get secret launch codes from the plants. "Just tell me what i want to know and the pain stops". Lol.


I cannot sign ze papers.... You have broken my hands!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think any american who hasn't lived somewhere other than N. America can understand the level to which things just aren't available. Like I used to think, "It's not really impossible to find ______..." But now I understand. Sometimes it's just impossible to find a product you want. And no... it's not as simple as ordering it from the US and having it shipped over. One of the main reasons my wife hates spain. You just can't buy lots of things here. :/
> 
> We got pretty beaches though... and big caves.
> 
> ...


 
Got a chicken pen built todayalso picked up our papered Flemish Giant. Bell will turn two months on the 28


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3613817
> Got a chicken pen built todayView attachment 3613818also picked up our papered Flemish Giant. Bell will turn two months on the 28
> View attachment 3613820


Chicken compost fertilizer inc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Chicken compost fertilizer inc


Haha compost will go right next to the chickens and the fence.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

Worms, Rabbits, Chickens...

Plant food gold!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 21, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Budolski your system have had my brain run i cirkels a few days.. Im loving the simplicity i could even find those tubes in DK lol. Arent you worried about root space? I could see a 1.2x1.2 covered in tubes 12/12 from clone. But im just fixated on the alien rcdwc. Ive found the parts needed but square buckets with lids are not something you can just find here in DK. Sounds silly i know but its true :/
> Ive found something from ikea i think might be usable but i cant tell the thickness or type of plastic. Might just crack when trying to drill.
> http://www.ikea.com/dk/da/catalog/products/20193899/#/20193899
> 
> ...



The roots were OK on my first run with less veg time,
Also before I built them I read on a post they used 6" pipe and was to big.......

Also these tubes I only need to seal 1 fitting on each tube.....

Making an alien seems a lot more to it work and costs haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

@HydroGp try auto pots I've a spare set with just that square res you're looking for.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2016)

It's been awhile since I put up some shots of the BB grow so here we are.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry about the pic quality but I just took my meds and I'm a bit shaky.
@Figgy, here's the clones that I took.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

since my grow is about 9 weeks away from done I'll throw some pics up my gf took while she was away in Iceland.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> What's up 600
> 
> Haven't been around much but still doing my thing upgraded all my equipment
> 
> ...


What's up man! Been a while. How's everything been going?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 22, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think any american who hasn't lived somewhere other than N. America can understand the level to which things just aren't available. Like I used to think, "It's not really impossible to find ______..." But now I understand. Sometimes it's just impossible to find a product you want. And no... it's not as simple as ordering it from the US and having it shipped over. One of the main reasons my wife hates spain. You just can't buy lots of things here. :/
> 
> We got pretty beaches though... and big caves.
> 
> ...


Wow.. Id love to see that for real!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2016)

Wait... how'd you know I took a girl? Oh yeah... cuz you know I smoke weed. Haha... bitches love weed.

If you and your mates make it down here it's not far from the big city. Costs 10 euros for the tour.

Awesome Iceland pics Future Mrs. Don. One of these days I'll see the northern lights. Did she like the place otherwise?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

yeah there's pics of her in the blue lagoon. and the cave from 'that' scene with john snow from game of thrones. yeah she said it was great wished I'd been with her instead of the girls but it's not that expensive from Edinburgh. 

I'm thinking of doing barca soon and popping down to see you for a while


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow....riu is slow today.
Next run on its way. Paying more attention this time. More tie backs = better yield. Going with 2 dogs. 2 hotdogs. And a Fireball. Bit disappointed with yield from last run but it was expected.  
Potted up this little woofer today.
 
And chopped the last hotdog down.
 
Peace DST


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2016)

Very slow...

It's been a long time of no bb in my roons,I'm going to change that with my next bean popping. ...
But for now,it will start with sour kush x deep blue


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cool so it is not just mine. DST how much stretch you get on the big plants in your vert. I knew how the small plants did but this is the first time I have ran big girls in here.
 
Next generation is coming along


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 22, 2016)

I still haven't ordered from bb yet(patiently waiting on plemon) I do kind have wish I would have gone fireball and engineers dream instead of the massive bonza order I just got, got some good stuff, but those bb grows look amazing!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I still haven't ordered from bb yet(patiently waiting on plemon) I do kind have wish I would have gone fireball and engineers dream instead of the massive bonza order I just got, got some good stuff, but those bb grows look amazing!


They are!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool so it is not just mine. DST how much stretch you get on the big plants in your vert. I knew how the small plants did but this is the first time I have ran big girls in here.
> View attachment 3614104
> Next generation is coming along
> View attachment 3614106


A good amount. I normally go to the first light then flower does the rest. Just pay a bit more attention to the middle of the plant after stretch as that can bush you out and reduce light spread. Tie and trim tie and trim.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2016)

My own little personal heating system isn't it great when they are chill


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2016)

Mahoosive wingnuts haha.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2016)

You guys recon I should up my ppm they do seem happy on 800 but most reading I do say they up it through flower?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2016)

budolskie said:


> You guys recon I should up my ppm they do seem happy on 800 but most reading I do say they up it through flower?
> View attachment 3614161


No yellow tips yet there's room for a bit more food imho.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Wow....riu is slow today.
> Next run on its way. Paying more attention this time. More tie backs = better yield. Going with 2 dogs. 2 hotdogs. And a Fireball. Bit disappointed with yield from last run but it was expected. View attachment 3614087View attachment 3614088
> Potted up this little woofer today.
> View attachment 3614089
> ...


Nice white roots !


----------



## budolskie (Feb 22, 2016)

Il take it up to 900 tomoz and see how they go rest of week then if ok il set it at 900 for week after


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Picked up some seed today to add to the two giant bags I already have


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 22, 2016)

I got two free feminized seeds from Herbies and these two phenos are underrated on the projected yields. Tough girls and can take high nutes with no problem. Critical Sensi Star by Delicious seeds. Has anybody else messed with this strain??
This is my 4th cloning and they clone fast too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Well dropped 6 3bar I got from @Mohican gave me last year when we were moving. He said no one had grown any some I figured it was about time. Then got a couple beans from @AlphaPhase today so dropped the two bluefin beans that made it.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Feb 22, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> What's up man! Been a while. How's everything been going?


Things have been good very busy with work and family but that's life how have you been whats new how are the beasts going ..?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well dropped 6 3bar I got from @Mohican gave me last year when we were moving. He said no one had grown any some I figured it was about time. Then got a couple beans from @AlphaPhase today so dropped the two bluefin beans that made it. View attachment 3614372View attachment 3614374


Hoping you get something killer bro, the genetics are right up your ally, old time moonshine x Cindy 99


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 22, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> Things have been good very busy with work and family but that's life how have you been whats new how are the beasts going ..?


Same here man. Son just came in from Marines and we had to hurry and throw a baby shower for him and his wife since he didn't have long to stay. It's been super crazy and I've not been able to hop on here much. Kind of missed reading all the grows. I'm still waiting on Reddiamond to crank back up. But I'm still not seeing anything from him.
All the girls have been good. Tinkering with different additives and strains. Fixing to start
Crossing some of my favorites and see what I can come up with. Really digging this one Wonder Woman Pheno that sprouts out some nice cat tails. As of now I've dabbled with 33 strains and only found a hand full worth keeping. But this new Critical Sensi Star by Delicious Seeds is knocking it out of the ball park so far. I guess I was really surprised by the yield and how tough she is. Got this one Cookies and Kush Pheno that just won't stop bulking. This thing is a real beast for sure. And of course Dr Kripplings Incredibale Bulk still hasn't let me down.
Have you been doing anything else new?


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ice cream sandwich anyone?

 

I'm trying LOL


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

Mmmm, chocolate and icecream.....too much at breakfast time
Lekker lekker lekker.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 23, 2016)

DST said:


> Mmmm, chocolate and icecream.....too much at breakfast time
> Lekker lekker lekker.


11:40 pm here lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 23, 2016)

And because you will inevitably have this question in your head

http://www.howmuchisit.org/how-much-does-a-sloth-cost/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

1.5-3 k$ for an animal that admittedly is as cute as a button but also has the highest mortality rate for missing a branch and falling out it's tree.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I did a report on sloths way back in school. They been around since like dinosaur times and back then they used to be as big as elephants. I guess there were also bigger trees back then as well.

And a song I'm enjoying:


----------



## budolskie (Feb 23, 2016)

@jigfresh did u get a adress off that m8


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2016)

Got the cloner running and decided to do a bunch of sweet cheese too.
Dont know whats up with my coco grow but its tur worst looking plants ive ever done.. Ffs.. 
I binned this one lol
Got my rooms going and then my plants look like shit : /


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah bud. Thanks man.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 23, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3614727 View attachment 3614728
> Got the cloner running and decided to do a bunch of sweet cheese too.
> Dont know whats up with my coco grow but its tur worst looking plants ive ever done.. Ffs..
> I binned this one lolView attachment 3614730
> Got my rooms going and then my plants look like shit : /


Looks like a bad case of burn, what nutes are you using?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2016)

Advanced nutrients head formula
I think i messed up from the beginning by not charging the coco.. Then my ph meter was fucked. The last few days have done them better and i Hope they turn out okay..
New ec and ph meter seems to have helped 
Currently at 600ppm


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thats why I won't use coco ...lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2016)

Just set up a 12 plant feeder for my plants and find out the head of the feeder is broken and water is spraying all over the place. Damn it..
Zspy theres plenty others doing great in coco. Just cause i fuck it up does not mean you will. That being said i cant wait to get back into deep water.. 
But theres also fun things like strange looking plants  Cousin itt here had a bad start lol


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 23, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3614727 View attachment 3614728
> Got the cloner running and decided to do a bunch of sweet cheese too.
> Dont know whats up with my coco grow but its tur worst looking plants ive ever done.. Ffs..
> I binned this one lolView attachment 3614730
> Got my rooms going and then my plants look like shit : /


What nutes, additives and and coco brand you running ?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2016)

Coco was bricks from sri lanka lol ecogrow or something. Mixed 50/50 with perlite.
AN following the head formula 6-9 Micro/Bloom. Thats 12/18ml pr.10L. Im in rainwater so adding 1.5g of epsom salt per 10l. Using florakleen when flushing.
Doing feed feed then flush. Although it has more been flushing since i could not get a handle on things.
I was using a faulty PH meter and i guess thats the biggest mistake. Other than that maybe not running enough water through the coco to begin with..
New seedlings all look better. So might be light ahead.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

Deep Blue clone just got 2nd potting up.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 23, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Coco was bricks from sri lanka lol ecogrow or something. Mixed 50/50 with perlite.
> AN following the head formula 6-9 Micro/Bloom. Thats 12/18ml pr.10L. Im in rainwater so adding 1.5g of epsom salt per 10l. Using florakleen when flushing.
> Doing feed feed then flush. Although it has more been flushing since i could not get a handle on things.
> I was using a faulty PH meter and i guess thats the biggest mistake. Other than that maybe not running enough water through the coco to begin with..
> New seedlings all look better. So might be light ahead.


Any particular reason you run that brand of nutes and coco ? And what kind of Meters you running ?


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 23, 2016)

I just paid off my car and all my credit cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think I'll celebrate by mixing up some coco and pearlite and popping a couple of these thc bombs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I just paid off my car and all my credit cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think I'll celebrate by mixing up some coco and pearlite and popping a couple of these thc bombs!!!!!!!!!


Did you win the lottery?


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Any particular reason you run that brand of nutes and coco ? And what kind of Meters you running ?


The coco was a season thing at toolshop it was cheap and looked good.
The AN and head formula is used by many others and it is supposed to work without ph adjustment.
Just bought a new bluelab ph meter and i cant remember the brand of ec meter but its good. I think the ph have been the issue.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

Could it be your rain water HydroGp? I use to use rainwater for ages then got hit with a plant burn up like that. Never used rain water again except in the garden and I have never had any problems like that again.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 23, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> The coco was a season thing at toolshop it was cheap and looked good.
> The AN and head formula is used by many others and it is supposed to work without ph adjustment.
> Just bought a new bluelab ph meter and i cant remember the brand of ec meter but its good. I think the ph have been the issue.


I run my coco with Hesi Coir single part nutes, CalMag, Silca and Hygrozyme Ph is 5.8 and hard as a rock tap water.
I've never had a problem once I got the feeding tuned in I also put 2 cups of Hydrozorb per 20 ltr. of coir.
I have burned plants that looked identical to the pic you posted, I brought them back with just CalMag and Silica
for a week or so but I don't flush with Hesi nutes and Hygrozyme.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 23, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Did you win the lottery?
> 
> 
> cof


Nope, got broadsided by a dump truck that was in a hurry to get through a red light, I'll never get that harvest back, but the next few are paid for lol


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I just paid off my car and all my credit cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think I'll celebrate by mixing up some coco and pearlite and popping a couple of these thc bombs!!!!!!!!!


Hell yea man ! Have you grown the THC Bomb before ?


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 23, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Hell yea man ! Have you grown the THC Bomb before ?


Nope,but I've seen a few bomb grows on here, and bonza was doing that double freebie deal so I just went ahead and ordered my wish list from them, ended up with 20+ beans only one I bought 3 of was the thc bomb, got it down to 6 bucks a bean and those rd gth were 20+ each, so I felt like it was a decent deal, still looking for my strain


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 23, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I run my coco with Hesi Coir single part nutes, CalMag, Silca and Hygrozyme Ph is 5.8 and hard as a rock tap water.
> I've never had a problem once I got the feeding tuned in I also put 2 cups of Hydrozorb per 20 ltr. of coir.
> I have burned plants that looked identical to the pic you posted, I brought them back with just CalMag and Silica
> for a week or so but I don't flush with Hesi nutes and Hygrozyme.


I just run Cal/mag, Silica, suprekelp and Fulvic acid with my Canna nutes and canna bag coco. Ph at 5.7 in veg and 5.8 the whole way through in flower. I never have a problem. I'll reuse my coco 3 times to get my money back. Just flush and check for anything that looks out the ordinary and then it's time to rock and roll for the next cycle.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nope,but I've seen a few bomb grows on here, and bonza was doing that double freebie deal so I just went ahead and ordered my wish list from them, ended up with 20+ beans only one I bought 3 of was the thc bomb, got it down to 6 bucks a bean and those rd gth were 20+ each, so I felt like it was a decent deal, still looking for my strain


The THC Bomb is a keeper for me. Got five beans over two years ago and kept 3 phenos. Nice healthy grows. It likes the nutes too. Nice yields. You'll be very happy. 
Two phenos was a little to pop corny so I trashed them. Dam good high too.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice, I got the auto version and the photo, I hated the idea of autos indoors for a bit,didn't make sense to me, figured just run a reg 12/12 from seed, outdoors in the colder areas sure, you get 2 harvests a year that way,but now I'm trying to work on mainline and since they veg so much longer that way I can start 2 autos same time as my photos, then 2 more autos one month later, that gives me about 3 months to veg and train before flip, and 4 plants to chop


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 23, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Hell yea man ! Have you grown the THC Bomb before ?


I just popped one of bomb seeds new strain atomic bomb. It's chem dawg × thc bomb


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 23, 2016)

Last summer I grew out some thc bomb , cluster bomb , kush bomb and ice bomb outdoors . They all where very uniform strains , like 2 - 3 phenos max . Out of one's listed above my favorite was cluster bomb and ice bomb .


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 23, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice, I got the auto version and the photo, I hated the idea of autos indoors for a bit,didn't make sense to me, figured just run a reg 12/12 from seed, outdoors in the colder areas sure, you get 2 harvests a year that way,but now I'm trying to work on mainline and since they veg so much longer that way I can start 2 autos same time as my photos, then 2 more autos one month later, that gives me about 3 months to veg and train before flip, and 4 plants to chop


That sounds like a plan !


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 23, 2016)

Organix4207 said:


> I just popped one of bomb seeds new strain atomic bomb. It's chem dawg × thc bomb


That sounds like a good combination if it's a good Chemdawg pheno they used. 
Dang I'm gonna have to check on getting me some to try out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 23, 2016)

Awe man 2 plants are seed factories. I missed a few balls plus they popped bananas. Goi n g to end up with a lot of hash this time since i wont keep the smaller lower seed filled buds. Not saving any of these seeds either, dam hermis. Really a bummer.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2016)

Bad day at the office 

Hdxsc hermie 
 


Sour cherry


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 24, 2016)

Hate that, hermis. Well at least i know part of why my plants got so messed up this time.


----------



## rocko369 (Feb 24, 2016)

Organix4207 said:


> Last summer I grew out some thc bomb , cluster bomb , kush bomb and ice bomb outdoors . They all where very uniform strains , like 2 - 3 phenos max . Out of one's listed above my favorite was cluster bomb and ice bomb .


"Bubble bomb" is a good one!!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Bad day at the office
> 
> Hdxsc hermie View attachment 3615451
> View attachment 3615452 View attachment 3615453
> ...


What week did you notice the herm?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2016)

@oldman60 just today when I see few seeds in lower buds on that plant it is 35 days since flip


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @oldman60 just today when I see few seeds in lower buds on that plant it is 35 days since flip


Thanks that is about where I am, I'll keep a tight eye on them.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 24, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Bad day at the office
> 
> Hdxsc hermie View attachment 3615451
> View attachment 3615452 View attachment 3615453
> ...


Nice plants man, shame on the HDxSC, pheno I have is an amazing smoke


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 24, 2016)

Is it the genetics for sure or any possibility of there being an environmental stress or light leak ?


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 24, 2016)

I had a red indicator led on a power bar that was partially covered by a timer so i never discovered till it was too late !! 
It only effected lower bud sites as I lollipop all branches.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2016)

I will check when lights I didn't think of that


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2016)

Would you lads use this for pips


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2016)

Don't see why not Bud.

The HD has a tendency I noticed, when there is lower light levels on bud sites it seem to throw out the odd seed. Looks like that may have come through on that one. Nice Sour Cherry colour.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2016)

U recon pull for wax or just keep eye an leave If Isn't to bad?? 

 

Do I pull off or leave


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2016)

I would remove everything below and finish it off, Bud. I only ever saw them on the lowers with the HD. Check the top if you are past week 4 or 5 in doubt there will be any more. Up to you though.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah I will do il see how bad it Is tomoz,, didn't look to bad as I pulled few bits off today


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm going to hang a extra 600 tonight we'll give those doggies all the light they need.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Feb 24, 2016)

Well I put the new 600 to work on my first auto great results from both


----------



## cindysid (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, I guess it's time for me to join the Club if you'll let me! After being an outdoor grower for years, I finally broke down and bought a couple of 600's and kicked the relatives out of the spare bedroom. Let the fun begin! I have Blue Dream, Holy Grail, C-99 (Mosca), and Skywalker Kush in my Mother room, and I have about 75 cuttings I am trying to root. I plan to do a hempy sog perpetual grow in 2 liter containers. I still have a few girls outside in case I screw this up completely.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 24, 2016)

A hempy SOG is really going to produce! Good luck, and welcome aboard.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to another Cindy grower. Good luck with your grow, you'll find
tons of help here if needed.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Long time since I drop by the 600 club... My OGKB has reached the 2 foot mark now to decided to flip in to flower or keep her as mom and flower some of the clones I took off her.. She is freaking slow .


----------



## cindysid (Feb 24, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome to another Cindy grower. Good luck with your grow, you'll find
> tons of help here if needed.


I've been growing C-99 for several years now outdoors. It is one of my favorite smokes, but keeping the bugs off of it outdoor is tough. I hope I will have better luck indoors. It will probably taste better without spider mites...lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 24, 2016)

cindysid said:


> I've been growing C-99 for several years now outdoors. It is one of my favorite smokes, but keeping the bugs off of it outdoor is tough. I hope I will have better luck indoors. It will probably taste better without spider mites...lol


Mmmmm protein!


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 24, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Long time since I drop by the 600 club... My OGKB has reached the 2 foot mark now to decided to flip in to flower or keep her as mom and flower some of the clones I took off her.. She is freaking slow .
> 
> View attachment 3616006


I've got some Pineapple Chunk from Barneys that grows so slow during veg but once I flip to 12/12 it keeps up with just about all my other strains. Its a little aggravating to stagger them through the veg cycles but this pheno is worth the wait. 
Taste really good when blended with some Papaya.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 24, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome to another Cindy grower. Good luck with your grow, you'll find
> tons of help here if needed.


Does Cindy99 do good indoors?
I've never grown it. It's pretty good smoke.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 24, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @oldman60 just today when I see few seeds in lower buds on that plant it is 35 days since flip


Sorry if I overlooked anything but how often have you grown this strain and did you do any pruning at anytime during 12/12?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Does Cindy99 do good indoors?
> I've never grown it. It's pretty good smoke.


I've grown her for about 8 years or so.
In short; Yes. Don't let it veg longer than 3 weeks 2 are better, feed lightly until the second week of
flowering then increase nutes slowly.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 24, 2016)

Dutch treat to ease the mood homie!


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2016)

cindysid said:


> Well, I guess it's time for me to join the Club if you'll let me! After being an outdoor grower for years, I finally broke down and bought a couple of 600's and kicked the relatives out of the spare bedroom. Let the fun begin! I have Blue Dream, Holy Grail, C-99 (Mosca), and Skywalker Kush in my Mother room, and I have about 75 cuttings I am trying to root. I plan to do a hempy sog perpetual grow in 2 liter containers. I still have a few girls outside in case I screw this up completely.


Welcome on board, good luck with the new indoor adventure!


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I've grown her for about 8 years or so.
> In short; Yes. Don't let it veg longer than 3 weeks 2 are better, feed lightly until the second week of
> flowering then increase nutes slowly.


Ok great. I'm making me a new Birthday list. I'm gonna find me a good breeder of seeds now. Any suggestions for other good indoor strains worth trying would be greatly considered. Wish I could find some good Medocino Purp.
Oh and I hope everyone doesn't mind me being on the thread. I run eight 600 watt HPS Genesis bulbs in 6 inch Air cooled Blockbuster hoods with Lumatek and Solis Tek Matrix Ballast.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Could it be your rain water HydroGp? I use to use rainwater for ages then got hit with a plant burn up like that. Never used rain water again except in the garden and I have never had any problems like that again.


I was using tap water at first even bought that 2stage filter thing. They seem to be happy about the rainwater. A few weeks and i think i have all green again..


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 25, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Ok great. I'm making me a new Birthday list. I'm gonna find me a good breeder of seeds now. Any suggestions for other good indoor strains worth trying would be greatly considered. Wish I could find some good Medocino Purp.
> Oh and I hope everyone doesn't mind me being on the thread. I run eight 600 watt HPS Genesis bulbs in 6 inch Air cooled Blockbuster hoods with Lumatek and Solis Tek Matrix Ballast.


All are welcome all you need is a wild desire to grow the best weed you can.
As for purps try BC Bud Depot for their version, good stuff.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 25, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> I've got some Pineapple Chunk from Barneys that grows so slow during veg but once I flip to 12/12 it keeps up with just about all my other strains. Its a little aggravating to stagger them through the veg cycles but this pheno is worth the wait.
> Taste really good when blended with some Papaya.


I'm running some pineapples myself, they do seem to veg slow, but have you noticed that once topped they seem to take off a bit? This is my second time with them and both times it's been the case, it's like they want to bush!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Baby due......congratulations bru. Sprung that on us....
> 
> Deep Blue
> View attachment 3605310 View attachment 3605311


Same deep blue? I love the smoothness and full flav.
You must be getting old d. I told you before, you were due few weeks before us if I remember, about now?

Thanks for all the greetings guys, ill get bk to yous on my comp. This is murder on my phone!
On growing, ive finnaly secured a clone of the gsc forum cut I posted the bud shots off.
Waiting to move gaff n get my hands dirty ASAPA!!!


DST said:


> Baby due......congratulations bru. Sprung that on us....
> 
> Deep Blue
> View attachment 3605310 View attachment 3605311


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey bru....oh we are all getting old lad and my memory isn't getting any better either. Good to see you around. Hope all is good with the family.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 25, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Ok great. I'm making me a new Birthday list. I'm gonna find me a good breeder of seeds now. Any suggestions for other good indoor strains worth trying would be greatly considered. Wish I could find some good Medocino Purp.
> Oh and I hope everyone doesn't mind me being on the thread. I run eight 600 watt HPS Genesis bulbs in 6 inch Air cooled Blockbuster hoods with Lumatek and Solis Tek Matrix Ballast.


You can find some excellent strains at Breeders Boutique, with outstanding service
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


cof


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 25, 2016)

Almost done trimming 1 last plant to do tonight. 2 plants so far pretty seedy but 1 looked pretty good. Pretty unhappy with this grow but moving on with hopefully better genetics.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2016)

@Traxx187 that roach picture looks like a Rembrandt painting!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @Traxx187 that roach picture looks like a Rembrandt painting!


Haha thanks!


----------



## halo2killer (Feb 25, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Almost done trimming 1 last plant to do tonight. 2 plants so far pretty seedy but 1 looked pretty good. Pretty unhappy with this grow but moving on with hopefully better genetics.


I don't wanna scroll back. Did u have a herm? May I ask what company?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2016)

Pretty much full circle now. Another week - ish and I'll flip em for real.
 
And errybody loves a Fireball....she makes up the 4th side because she is from the 4th dimension.....
 
Peace DST


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 25, 2016)

Very nice mucker, I've still got a few of the f1's, hope I can find one that roots clones in under 3 weeks lol. I saw ghb's, he said when he chopped it was all he could smell (fireballs, fuelyncookie dough) in a room full of exo cheese! My " Scottie " Dog is still kicking around with the psychosis cut, I've got a selfie pip from that b.p x cheese from my last run going with a couple of dgt pink lem's still to be sexed, I've got a friend with a small set-up so I'll hand them over when it's time. There must be allsorts of new swag sine I was last about, it will take me all-night to swatch through!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2016)

Pre98 bubba


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2016)

Slymer


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2016)

9lb hammer


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2016)

5.5weeks


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2016)

Good stuff SG
Tent looks packed.
I looking forward to flowering my slymer, yours looks so tasty . ..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> All are welcome all you need is a wild desire to grow the best weed you can.
> As for purps try BC Bud Depot for their version, good stuff.


From what I heard from the seed reps they get more bad feed back on BC than anyone


BobBitchen said:


> Good stuff SG
> Tent looks packed.
> I looking forward to flowering my slymer, yours looks so tasty . ..


hell yea his garden is! My slymer will be week 3 of 12/12 next week when it goes outside


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 25, 2016)

halo2killer said:


> I don't wanna scroll back. Did u have a herm? May I ask what company?


Yeah had 2 herm. Bag seeds. I have 2 fem Purpla GS x Animal Cookies from In House Genitics vegging now, 1 will be a mother. I also have some Bio Hazard un popped still from Pure Michigan.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2016)

Had to hook up a timer today because the one one my controller already went out .

 
Cherry Pie all nutted up


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had to hook up a timer today because the one one my controller already went out .
> 
> View attachment 3617057
> Cherry Pie all nutted up
> View attachment 3617060


dang that was fast, that sucks!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 26, 2016)

Little bugger!!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> From what I heard from the seed reps they get more bad feed back on BC than anyone
> 
> hell yea his garden is! My slymer will be week 3 of 12/12 next week when it goes outside


Really, I smoked some of a buddies and it was some excellent smoke hummmmm... food for thought.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had to hook up a timer today because the one one my controller already went out .
> 
> View attachment 3617057
> Cherry Pie all nutted up
> View attachment 3617060


Dam, I assume you get some sort of warranty on that Dr.? Nothing is made the way it should be.....as My Gran use to say, "people dinny do their joabs right these days son" in a very high pitched Scottish accent lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

The Panther sticker still looks cool!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2016)

I will have to see about getting it swapped but no time with trip in the morning


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2016)

Fucking timers.. Cant live without them but they can sure ass hell fuck things over. I have zero trust for them and need to check them daily. Damn bitches.. I mean timers..... 

Sweet Cheese reveg to nice momma. Cant tell i took 16 clones a few days ago.
 
Hope everybody has a good start to the weekend!


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 26, 2016)

Looking for info relatively asap.

I got pulled over tonight going 78 in a 55. I had a few drinks over the night so I slured a word or two, but I was honest to him about my few drinks; he did the finger in front of the eye with a flash light test; i feel I passed very well.

I was gracious to the cop, when he let me off he said he gave me a ticket for going 65 instead of 55 because of my cooperation.

When I looked at my "ticket" it was only a warning, with the "did not show legitimate insurance" box checked off, and the warning had nothing to do with speeding.

^Thats awesome.

*HERE IS MY CONCERN:*

(I am not in a legal state)

I had a cannabis pin on my hat, with a grodan rasta flat brim on. While I was flipping through my wallet I passed a few cannabis related business cards and one that mentioned a garden shop "HTG garden supply" to be specific.

My current paranoia is that he let me off with a warning even though I was clearly speeding and he said he even gave me a ticket because he saw all that cannabis related stuff and will start an investigation on it.



Am I just being paranoid? Or do I need to clean up all my shit asap? Like I said, he told me he gave me a ticket but then it ended up being a warning. I was extremely kind to the officer, it could have genuinely been him giving me a little "easter egg" per say.

Worry or not?


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

I am a bit confused Gemu. So did the cop actually say he was going to start an investigation, or is that the little paranoid gremlin in your mind thinking that? 
Surely if he was suspicious and had eagle eyes that could speed read business cards, he would have booked you and started to ask more question with the aim of getting you to slip up so he could then get some bullshit search done on your house? Either way, I see no real reason why the police dude is suddenly going to think you have a grow op.......
Word to the wise, don't fukkin drink and drive ffs!!!


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> I am a bit confused Gemu. So did the cop actually say he was going to start an investigation, or is that the little paranoid gremlin in your mind thinking that?
> Surely if he was suspicious and had eagle eyes that could speed read business cards, he would have booked you and started to ask more question with the aim of getting you to slip up so he could then get some bullshit search done on your house? Either way, I see no real reason why the police dude is suddenly going to think you have a grow op.......
> Word to the wise, don't fukkin drink and drive ffs!!!


Thats just my paranoia. He was friendly, i was friendly.

My only concern is that he definitely saw the blue pot leaf pin on my hat and possibly saw some pot related business cards in my wallet.

I'm just concerned that him letting me off from a speeding ticking (i was 23 over the speed limit) was because he has bigger things in mind.

I never drive drunk, but "often" after a few beers over a night. Its tough when I don't smoke weed and i live 25 miles from my social life o:



Its probably just me being paranoid hah


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Its probably just me being paranoid hah


Yup, I think so.
Start smoking weed ffs,


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Yup, I think so.
> Start smoking weed ffs,


lmfao.

I called one of my buddies who has been in the legal business for a while, he won a cup for one of his products. He suggested I move my stuff o:

I'm chopping a tent tomorrow, i'm considering taking down 1 of my tents, leaving my 3x3 up and getting rid of every pot related (old containers and shit) that i don't need around.

If I get raided for a 3x3 tent I can't imagine that being a huge deal.

The tent im chopping tomorrow was already planned to be chopped tomorrow.

I have some extra clones sitting around; i'll probably get rid of all but 1 (cuz i literally only need 1)

Getting cought with a 3x3 and 1 clone cant be too big of a deal right?

Or maybe I need to start smoking pot. hah.


In all seriousness if i get cought with weed it honestly might be better for me to test positive for THC.... I most definitely wouldnt test positive right now /: Especially if its just a 3x3. I literally don't have a bowl or know where one is right now though...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2016)

Bro, it's only my opinion, but in my opinion you have absolutely nothing to worry about. In my head cops don't go letting you off easy because they have some notion of going after you later. Do what you have to do, but to me the thought of them coming to get you after seeing a few pot related things is going into real paranoid thinking. And I'm a real paranoid person saying that. I don't think you have anything to worry about. And it's an interesting point you bring up about having THC in your system. I think it might be a good idea for you to smoke once in a while just to keep it there. How you gonna explain growing for yourself, when you're clean.

If it were me, I'd just be counting my blessings he didn't give you more static for going that fast with liquor on your breath.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2016)

Sad times when a cop doing a good deed makes a man paranoid lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 26, 2016)

I wouldn't worry man, your average pulls you over cop will only fill out the minimum required paperwork, he won't bother going into the full description of the contents of your wallet, your biggest concern will be going to the station to prove you were insured(at least in my state) if that little box was checked you have 30days to prove you did have insurance or you get a little letter saying your licence is suspended


----------



## Figgy (Feb 26, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> lmfao.
> 
> I called one of my buddies who has been in the legal business for a while, he won a cup for one of his products. He suggested I move my stuff o:
> 
> ...


No worries bro. No judge would issue a warrant for pro marijuana memorabilia. You have absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 26, 2016)

Paranoia will destroy - ya !!! 
If he suspected you where dirty he would have pushed you more while doing road side sobriety test. Did he even ask any questions about your pin or weed in general ?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2016)

If he wanted to bust your ass a dog would have been called in to search the car, after he asked your
permission for search.
You did the right thing being polite and courteous it will get you a lot further than being a smartass.

Hotdog x Sour Cherry, maybe the most resin I've ever seen this early in flower (less than 10 days).


----------



## budolskie (Feb 26, 2016)

Doctored my cloner so the stems won't get as much as they were and the colors should not be Soaking where I can squeeze a drain water from them 

Has stopped the splashing loads doing this so hopefully it works next time I got summit to put in haha


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's some tga pennywise 
She's about 1.5- 2 weeks from chop 
Grown under a 600 watt solistek


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 26, 2016)

Just popped these a couple days ago 
Prison city genetics 
Locamotion #3 × monstercookies × gg #4


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice oldman, keep yer eyes peeled on them lowers buddy.


oldman60 said:


> If he wanted to bust your ass a dog would have been called in to search the car, after he asked your
> permission for search.
> You did the right thing being polite and courteous it will get you a lot further than being a smartass.
> 
> ...





budolskie said:


> Doctored my cloner so the stems won't get as much as they were and the colors should not be Soaking where I can squeeze a drain water from them View attachment 3617226View attachment 3617227
> 
> Has stopped the splashing loads doing this so hopefully it works next time I got summit to put in haha


This is why I keep the net pots in mine...very splashy splashy in there.


----------



## halo2killer (Feb 26, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Yeah had 2 herm. Bag seeds. I have 2 fem Purpla GS x Animal Cookies from In House Genitics vegging now, 1 will be a mother. I also have some Bio Hazard un popped still from Pure Michigan.


Be sure that mother is dank before keeping. Don't put all your eggs in one basket. I am hoping to have 3 good mothers in the next year. Got one now.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice oldman, keep yer eyes peeled on them lowers buddy.
> 
> 
> This is why I keep the net pots in mine...very splashy splashy in there.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Well they are still alive. Slight loss of colour may be the roots starting....Nowt yet though. I keep adding as I prune my grow
 
Tester joint of plemon had me lifted for a good couple of hours.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2016)

Are them house shoes dst?

I have been looking for a good pair for the past yr,I'm ruff as shit on them,so they gots to be sturdy.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm either wearing work boots or slippers haha. My lady has about 30 pairs of everything, shoes take up more space than all my clothes.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Are them house shoes dst?
> 
> I have been looking for a good pair for the past yr,I'm ruff as shit on them,so they gots to be sturdy.


crocs man I know they look gay to fuck but they're invincible.ive had man a leather slip on but the crocs are the bizz.i take my leasure gear seriously


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Are them house shoes dst?
> 
> I have been looking for a good pair for the past yr,I'm ruff as shit on them,so they gots to be sturdy.


Thems be cloggs mate  wooden Base with leather upper. My wife hates them...I love em. Great for doing the gardening. 
 




whodatnation said:


> I'm either wearing work boots or slippers haha. My lady has about 30 pairs of everything, shoes take up more space than all my clothes.


So happy my wife is in her element in a pair of flip flops/slops/thongs etc....depending on what country you are from.



theslipperbandit said:


> crocs man I know they look gay to fuck but they're invincible.ive had man a leather slip on but the crocs are the bizz.i take my leasure gear seriously


My boy loves his crocs and we.bought him Croc boots as well. Not sure I would be wearing them out the house though...lol.

I know you are the Slipper bandit....here my South African made slippers. Cost about a 10 spot. Hand stitched by mother in law....sheepskin baby lol.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 26, 2016)

I disagree on crocs... I use mens Ugg slippers. Paid $5 from a thrift store near me and they looked brand new.

I work in them all the time!



Is a extreamly well stitched, nice insulation and rubber soles.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful grow area Zspy!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful grow area Zspy!


Clutter everywhere but the garage has become mine as of the drying portion of my grow. My second grow shall be under way after I get off work today or Saturday morning.

That also reminds me I need one single power strip to handle my 2nd grow. I hate that daisy chain crap I got now. I'm looking into a 2 in 1 timer/power strip.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 26, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Clutter everywhere but the garage has become mine as of the drying portion of my grow. My second grow shall be under way after I get off work today or Saturday morning.
> 
> That also reminds me I need one single power strip to handle my 2nd grow. I hate that daisy chain crap I got now. I'm looking into a 2 in 1 timer/power strip.


I've been using this one for around 6 years with my reptile room and now my grow room, proagrammable for 7 different time schedules when the yellow is hot the grey is not and vice versa, the white is always live.$30 also available in turn dial for you digital fucked me once guys


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 26, 2016)

Organix4207 said:


> Paranoia will destroy - ya !!!
> If he suspected you where dirty he would have pushed you more while doing road side sobriety test. Did he even ask any questions about your pin or weed in general ?


nope he didnt ask a thing.
thank you all for putting my mind at ease XD. ill maybe try taking a toke every now and then to keep it in my system. i always go for walks and when i used to walk stoned it was pretty great


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 26, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> nope he didnt ask a thing.
> thank you all for putting my mind at ease XD. ill maybe try taking a toke every now and then to keep it in my system. i always go for walks and when i used to walk stoned it was pretty great


I wouldn't worry unless you had a large amount on you with the looks of intent to sell. Bags and scale will be a tell tale sign that you have plants to distribute. Otherwise I wouldn't trip ....I could imagine the look on the judges face when trying to get a warrant, "Reason for the warrant?" .."he had cards and a cannabis pin?"


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Thems be cloggs mate  wooden Base with leather upper. My wife hates them...I love em. Great for doing the gardening.
> View attachment 3617396
> 
> 
> ...


This is fucking legit bro! Here we have some forum cut at 2 weeks white spots are from foiler spray calcium spot  
   

Dark Heart Nursery's "GSC" week 3 Topped and clones taken off


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I'm running some pineapples myself, they do seem to veg slow, but have you noticed that once topped they seem to take off a bit? This is my second time with them and both times it's been the case, it's like they want to bush!


I got rid of all my bushy phenos from the pineapple. Only kept one that grows a little more tree like. Once it its 2 week of 12/12 it takes off good and buds up pretty nice. The one that I can't seem to cluster up nicely is the Strawberry Blue. It's really good smoke but not worth the time to grow a crop with. Just personnel in my opinion. But I only had one pheno to work with. Soooooo maybe I need some more to work with. 
It aggravates me how you have to work through so many phenos to find a good one. I keep hearing Bodhi has some pretty consistent stuff but I only mess with 60 or less days of flower. And a lot of his stuff is like 10 weeks or more.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 26, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I wouldn't worry unless you had a large amount on you with the looks of intent to sell. Bags and scale will be a tell tale sign that you have plants to distribute. Otherwise I would trip ....I could imagine the look in the judges face when trying to get a warrant, "Reason for the warrant?" .."he had cards and a cannabis pin?"


lmfao XD

Fair enough


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 26, 2016)

Went out and got a pinchie today.

Too much of a pussy to use it yet tho XD.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 26, 2016)

Smart plugs are like $30, only do 110 15a max though per. My AC runs on another one, tells me what I'm paying to cool. if the AC ever shuts off or a light is out I'll get a text and email. It's happened once when I was out with my wife, very handy. I'm gonna be adding my new pump into this system as well


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This is fucking legit bro! Here we have some forum cut at 2 weeks white spots are from foiler spray calcium spot
> View attachment 3617596 View attachment 3617599 View attachment 3617600
> 
> Dark Heart Nursery's "GSC" week 3 Topped and clones taken off
> ...


So ...many!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Another early morning rise. Looks like it could be a nice day....have a cool weekend peeps.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 27, 2016)

And then with them on.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

looking lush @supchaka


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2016)

Well, yesterday I hooked the 5th 600 up the girls look happier. 
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

Heck yea man. Chain em up and blaze them girls down.


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 27, 2016)

halo2killer said:


> Be sure that mother is dank before keeping. Don't put all your eggs in one basket. I am hoping to have 3 good mothers in the next year. Got one now.


Im not afraid to flower a mother and move on to popping new seeds if im not happy. Im on the hunt for 2 strains to run.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 27, 2016)

Sour cherry 
 

Fireballs 
 

Custard cream
 

Also gave the tubes a Brazilian


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Sour cherry
> View attachment 3618105
> 
> Fireballs
> ...


Looking nice man! What's the word on that custard cream? Is it all its advertised as? I've been wanting to run it since I read the description, just not the type to believe what I read unless it's from a person not an ad


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice shower, dst. Happy day crew.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 27, 2016)

*My Friday night *


----------



## budolskie (Feb 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Looking nice man! What's the word on that custard cream? Is it all its advertised as? I've been wanting to run it since I read the description, just not the type to believe what I read unless it's from a person not an ad



I got a pip from a beginner who just asked me to start it and give him cuts, 
It does smell lovely very differnt I can't describe so I'm waiting for harvest and taste..

I have just ordered 5 caramel ice and 5 lemon venom females for my next run In 8x4 as gives me time to find myself a nice blue pit to run on a hydro In there.. 

Then I can switch between strains on my little tubes


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I got a pip from a beginner who just asked me to start it and give him cuts,
> It does smell lovely very differnt I can't describe so I'm waiting for harvest and taste..
> 
> I have just ordered 5 caramel ice and 5 lemon venom females for my next run In 8x4 as gives me time to find myself a nice blue pit to run on a hydro In there..
> ...


Cool, never ran cream of the crop gear,but it all seems to be on the high thc side (according to their descriptions) and the flavor profile has me a bit intrigued


----------



## budolskie (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes it Is hard ordering pips haha and I went with the lemon venom for the quicker Flowering time and I can get them started to go in the 8x4 for about 22nd March also got 5 blue pits and 3 sour cherry regs in coco just germ'd, hopefully a nice pit and red cherry


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope you get em too, cream is on my to do list eventually, but the second bb gets those plemons ready again I'm hitting the add to cart button on my wish list, might take the t shirt off of it first though lol


----------



## budolskie (Feb 27, 2016)

I have just lost my plemon with me fucking my last few lots clones up I will be getting some and dog I'm waiting on


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I've been using this one for around 6 years with my reptile room and now my grow room, proagrammable for 7 different time schedules when the yellow is hot the grey is not and vice versa, the white is always live.$30View attachment 3617523View attachment 3617552 also available in turn dial for you digital fucked me once guys


Had three of these and all the timers failed, can't say I liked them very much.


@DST love them slippers, and the cloggs, fancy.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Had three of these and all the timers failed, can't say I liked them very much.
> 
> 
> @DST love them slippers, and the cloggs, fancy.


Mine scrapped out once, but I changed the backup battery and haven't had a problem since, gotta love them duracells!lol


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 27, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Had three of these and all the timers failed, can't say I liked them very much.
> 
> 
> @DST love them slippers, and the cloggs, fancy.


Go extra fancy! I plan on getting a new pair soon as these have been run to hell and back ...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2016)

FWIW, wooden shoes worked for me fine previously.

I had a pair of Geta when my family was station on Okinawa
in the 70s.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geta_(footwear)

They were surprisingly comfortable and only had issues
on some surfaces (like cleats in general can have)


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> FWIW, wooden shoes worked for me fine previously.
> 
> I had a pair of Geta when my family was station on Okinawa
> in the 70s.
> ...


i live in a hipster city.

I need those lmfao.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/391252397769?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

found em


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> i live in a hipster city.
> 
> I need those lmfao.
> 
> ...


Eh, 4x6 a jig saw, a drill, some rope, a sander, hey I found a pair too!


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Eh, 4x6 a jig saw, a drill, some rope, a sander, hey I found a pair too!


lmfao...

You win


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Smart plugs are like $30, only do 110 15a max though per. My AC runs on another one, tells me what I'm paying to cool. if the AC ever shuts off or a light is out I'll get a text and email. It's happened once when I was out with my wife, very handy. I'm gonna be adding my new pump into this system as well
> View attachment 3617748


Man I wish I had this. But we live so far out that cable isn't an option unless we want to spend $20,000 plus dollars to even get them to take an interest. Lucky man.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Sour cherry
> View attachment 3618105
> 
> Fireballs
> ...


Beautiful pics


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

41 days of 12/12 on this Northern Lights crossed with Big Bud. 
I was weary about this one but it surprised me. She likes to stretch that's for sure.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> 41 days of 12/12 on this Northern Lights crossed with Big Bud.
> I was weary about this one but it surprised me. She likes to stretch that's for sure.


Nice gangsta lean on that cola!


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice gangsta lean on that cola!


Thanks man. Yeah I'm definitely gonna have to tie her up cause I still got two weeks left so I can imagine how much more weight she's gonna pack on. Which I hope is a lot, lol.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's some Afghan x Skunk. 
I like this one. Real smooth. Doesn't put you on the couch. I can get some work done with this one.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

This is my favorite Wonder Woman Pheno. 
She gets massive and I can stop her at 56 days or 70 days and she still packs the weight on. The longer she goes the more she puts you in the bed for good sleep.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 27, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> This is my favorite Wonder Woman Pheno.
> She gets massive and I can stop her at 56 days or 70 days and she still packs the weight on. The longer she goes the more she puts you in the bed for good sleep.


She is pretty! I try to avoid the narx, I'm lazy enough as it is, I'm one of those Amber the sativas, milky the indicas types, plus I'm in one of those areas where almost everything available is outdoor grown in a 4 month window places, I do want to run a few nice indicia doms eventually though


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> She is pretty! I try to avoid the narx, I'm lazy enough as it is, I'm one of those Amber the sativas, milky the indicas types, plus I'm in one of those areas where almost everything available is outdoor grown in a 4 month window places, I do want to run a few nice indicia doms eventually though


Thanks man !Get some Wonder Woman then. She does good at both spectrums. Nice weight on short or long 12/12's.
Try to find the pheno that stays tight all the way up. Cause I've kept another pheno that's Wonder Woman and she's a whole different animal. Can't go past 9 weeks with her and she likes to branch but it's still dam good smoke. I've noted Nirvana sells really hardy vigorous strains. Or Ive just gotten lucky lol.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

This is how I've spent my Saturday. Some people call it work but it's therapeutic to me. My escape.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> This is my favorite Wonder Woman Pheno.
> She gets massive and I can stop her at 56 days or 70 days and she still packs the weight on. The longer she goes the more she puts you in the bed for good sleep.


whose the breeder on that? I am always looking for those heavy sedative ones, I have sleep issues, so that is my cup of tea!


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> whose the breeder on that? I am always looking for those heavy sedative ones, I have sleep issues, so that is my cup of tea!


Nirvana but you can go through herbies. 
Yea the longer she goes the more That indica comes out.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 28, 2016)

Picked up a washing machine drip tray from one of the big box stores. $27, and fits the tent like a glove! No more saucers in here  Also, the flat white is a much better reflector than the tent material. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2016)

I use an oil drip pan from Walmart, 2' X 4' for less than $20.
Dog crate plastic liners work well...just difficult to find at a reasonable price.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Feb 28, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I use an oil drip pan from Walmart, 2' X 4' for less than $20.
> Dog crate plastic liners work well...just difficult to find at a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> cof


Ah damn. I never even thought of the dog crate liners. I got a big one in the attic. Might be getting my $27 back.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 28, 2016)

Just got home from my first golf outing of the year, don't usually get to play in February, turns out I suck then too!


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just got home from my first golf outing of the year, don't usually get to play in February, turns out I suck then too!


I've only played golf twice in my whole entire life. I like the idea you can drink beer though.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 28, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> I've only played golf twice in my whole entire life. I like the idea you can drink beer though.


Lol, you can also drill a hole in a golf ball and put an old school roach clip in it, just looks like I'm walking around kissing my lucky ball


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, you can also drill a hole in a golf ball and put an old school roach clip in it, just looks like I'm walking around kissing my lucky ball


Hahaha, people would be thinkin I was in love with mine cause it wouldn't be leaving my hand.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 28, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Hahaha, people would be thinkin I was in love with mine cause it wouldn't be leaving my hand.


Harder to get away with later in spring, too many people, and I ain't traveling with enough for everyone lol


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 28, 2016)

So who all does DWC on here in the 600 ?Been at it for 5 months now and it's pretty amazing how quick they can get. Got a full pass on one batch with a pretty descent yield but I know I can do better. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Harder to get away with later in spring, too many people, and I ain't traveling with enough for everyone lol


I hear ya man. When we're rounding up the chickens, pigs and goats for slaughter we'll go through a couple ounces in a day with ease.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 28, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> I hear ya man. When we're rounding up the chickens, pigs and goats for slaughter we'll go through a couple ounces in a day with ease.


Lol,quit sharing with all those animals


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2016)

Been having a great time in CO


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> So who all does DWC on here in the 600 ?Been at it for 5 months now and it's pretty amazing how quick they can get. Got a full pass on one batch with a pretty descent yield but I know I can do better. Any advice would be appreciated.


To me the more bubbles the better, as long as you can control ph. I love Dutch Master Zone, suggest everyone in hydro use it. Any brand of silica will help the plants be healthy. I found the lower the ppms the better my plants looked... to a point obviously. Don't use a sweetener... it might clog your airstones. And don't let any light at all into the rez/ rootzone.


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 28, 2016)

1.4oz off the first plant dried and jarred. Not bad considering all the issues.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 28, 2016)

Sometimes I go over to the 420magazine grow forum, I always leave shaking my head...
https://www.420magazine.com/forums/frequently-asked-questions/270681-white-rhino-looks-like-backyard-weed-grows-slower-harder-than-turtle.html
^"oh i have 600w why is my plant growing so slow?"

Well it turns out 500w of that was halogen, and the rest were CFLs like 2 feet above the plant



"is that a halogen light ? if so im sure they are useless to grow plants with 

drop the other cfl lights right down near the plants they can almost touch your plant they dont heat to much"
------------------
"Well I admit i never read about lumens, just watts so I thought that the monster 500w halogen would do it.
It will go out tomorrow.
So how many of those 25W bulbs shound I get? We don't have lumens here on lightbulbs, just watts. The small ones are 25W and the big middle one is 45W."


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol,quit sharing with all those animals


Gotta make it humane man lol.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> To me the more bubbles the better, as long as you can control ph. I love Dutch Master Zone, suggest everyone in hydro use it. Any brand of silica will help the plants be healthy. I found the lower the ppms the better my plants looked... to a point obviously. Don't use a sweetener... it might clog your airstones. And don't let any light at all into the rez/ rootzone.


I'm so glad you recommended the Dutch master. I was really debating it. And my store Carries it thank goodness.
I'm running Bubble Mac stones so I got plenty of bubbles that's for sure. Sweet, I can't wait to try the Dutch now. Thanks man.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Feb 29, 2016)

Week 4 out of 8-10


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 29, 2016)

DST said:


> For sure. Plenty lemons out there.  and of varying degree.
> Happy painting HydroGp


any pic's of the p/lemon ? been having a wee swatch about but cant see nix. Ive got a couple of the reg's going at a friends, still small 3-4 nodes.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 29, 2016)

Plemon 
 

@greenjambo 
Il get her out tomoz and get u pic of the full plant


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 29, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Il get her out tomoz and get u pic of the full plant


Very nice! Is this the clone that got femmed ?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes m8 I'm lucky to been growing a while now lovely plant and never disappoints me

My tubes have got them in also


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 29, 2016)

Aye, I saw your tube set-up, looks pretty nifty! I'm eagerly awaiting a clone of the GSC Forum cut ive been trying to get for the last year or so! Its local but I was trying through a middle man ( clown ) who succeeded in bringing me a Tip, leaf and small stem, then a cut TOP sandwiched between 2 sheets of wet tissue that just shrivelled when I took it out. But after me offering up a few good exchanges, the guy with the mother has realised since he grows to sell, this isn't the best strain for him so he's seeking something else and guess who he asked!!! So he has a couple clones in his rooter ( not a Geordie internet conn. lol ) and should be another week or so. Ive been thinking I need to move it on asap as ive not got anything going atm, its for deff 100 % the Forum cut. I assumed that just from the bag appeal and then the smoke ( as good as ive EVER had ) but just confirmed it when I asked and the guy said " Yes, eh what's a forum " This guy just happened upon it through some lad's he scores coke from! Had Tanjie also but the let it go!!!!
I was also thinking of that STUD F.B male @DST has got as a partner if he wants to do the deeds
I'll try dig out the pic.


----------



## DaleRoberts (Feb 29, 2016)

Snake venom day 14. Should be able to pull a few zips off this one. Got her in a 5 gallon and i have super cropped to keep the canopy even. Under a 600w what do you guys think i can yeild off her?


----------



## DaleRoberts (Feb 29, 2016)

Heres more of a side shot...


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 29, 2016)

I hope to clean out the flower tent today and move some plant under the 600w mh.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 29, 2016)

DaleRoberts said:


> Heres more of a side shot...View attachment 3619718


Isay 3oz but dont future quote me on it haha


----------



## DST (Feb 29, 2016)

DaleRoberts said:


> Snake venom day 14. Should be able to pull a few zips off this one. Got her in a 5 gallon and i have super cropped to keep the canopy even. Under a 600w what do you guys think i can yeild off her? View attachment 3619710


8 onions ish....


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 29, 2016)

Howdy, old chums. I took a year off to renovate my house. Just started some beans for the first time in seems like forever. Looks like I've got 4000 or so notifications since I last visited. I think I'll just mark them as read. Best wishes to all of you mellow folks.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Week 4 out of 8-10View attachment 3619676 View attachment 3619679 View attachment 3619680 View attachment 3619682


What purps are you running ? Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 29, 2016)

Damn, I killed my thc bomb auto with stupidity, cube looked a little dry so I stuck my dropper in one of my water jugs and gave it 5ml of (water) nope, 5 ml of the max strength dose of si water straight to the newly formed root! lol, maybe better labeling system on my jugs


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn, I killed my thc bomb auto with stupidity, cube looked a little dry so I stuck my dropper in one of my water jugs and gave it 5ml of (water) nope, 5 ml of the max strength dose of si water straight to the newly formed root! lol, maybe better labeling system on my jugs


Dam man. Sorry to hear that. I was really wanting to see your Bombs finish out. 
Wait, you got some photo Bombs too right ?
Lol, I said Photo Bombs lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 29, 2016)

shnkrmn said:


> Howdy, old chums. I took a year off to renovate my house. Just started some beans for the first time in seems like forever. Looks like I've got 4000 or so notifications since I last visited. I think I'll just mark them as read. Best wishes to all of you mellow folks.


Hello there stranger  good to see ya.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 29, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Dam man. Sorry to hear that. I was really wanting to see your Bombs finish out.
> Wait, you got some photo Bombs too right ?
> Lol, I said Photo Bombs lol.


Yep, I still have 2 autos and a 5 pack of photos, just wanted to do the autos first, I like to get a quick taste of what I'm gonna grow before I go for a full 3 month veg cycle just to start flower, if it's not my flavor I know I can just 12/12 em and be done with it,but if I dig it I want to give it a proper grow


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Yep, I still have 2 autos and a 5 pack of photos, just wanted to do the autos first, I like to get a quick taste of what I'm gonna grow before I go for a full 3 month veg cycle just to start flower, if it's not my flavor I know I can just 12/12 em and be done with it,but if I dig it I want to give it a proper grow


I love the bomb. But I can't say you will. 
Personnel preference. But I think you will. My whole family does.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 29, 2016)

Overlapping leaf is a kush thing, right?


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 29, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> I love the bomb. But I can't say you will.
> Personnel preference. But I think you will. My whole family does.


I hear good things about it, had a bunch of people tell me vast and fast tasted good too, I thought it was like smoking the Macy's perfume counter though, and I can't trust the shitty dealers in my town either, I brought some pineapple chunk to a party once, the next week every dealer in town was selling pineapple chunk, now I know there are a ton of phenos of it, but I haven't had the pinecone pheno ever pop up on my radar anywhere and I research a ton!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I hear good things about it, had a bunch of people tell me vast and fast tasted good too, I thought it was like smoking the Macy's perfume counter though, and I can't trust the shitty dealers in my town either, I brought some pineapple chunk to a party once, the next week every dealer in town was selling pineapple chunk, now I know there are a ton of phenos of it, but I haven't had the pinecone pheno ever pop up on my radar anywhere and I research a ton!


If you like the Fast & Vast then you would like 2 Fast 2 Vast a crap ton more. It tastes better, better high, more potent and smells better once dry.



DaleRoberts said:


> Heres more of a side shot...View attachment 3619718


I think if you open her up more or bend her with some LSTing you can get 4 or 5 zips off a single plant with a 600 watt. Just speaking from unexperience after my first grow what I think I would be able to do.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Yep, I still have 2 autos and a 5 pack of photos, just wanted to do the autos first, I like to get a quick taste of what I'm gonna grow before I go for a full 3 month veg cycle just to start flower, if it's not my flavor I know I can just 12/12 em and be done with it,but if I dig it I want to give it a proper grow





Bbcchance said:


> I hear good things about it, had a bunch of people tell me vast and fast tasted good too, I thought it was like smoking the Macy's perfume counter though, and I can't trust the shitty dealers in my town either, I brought some pineapple chunk to a party once, the next week every dealer in town was selling pineapple chunk, now I know there are a ton of phenos of it, but I haven't had the pinecone pheno ever pop up on my radar anywhere and I research a ton!


pinecone? You talking about the way it grows?


----------



## DST (Feb 29, 2016)

shnkrmn said:


> Howdy, old chums. I took a year off to renovate my house. Just started some beans for the first time in seems like forever. Looks like I've got 4000 or so notifications since I last visited. I think I'll just mark them as read. Best wishes to all of you mellow folks.


Hopefully see more of you around mate. Glad you are good and the house is also spick and span!



HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3619828
> Overlapping leaf is a kush thing, right?


Not sure lad, Looks nice though


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 29, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> pinecone? You talking about the way it grows?


Nope, smoked a j of it tasted like straight pine cone


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 29, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3619828
> Overlapping leaf is a kush thing, right?


Lol, if this was water world they would freak out and start screaming about that gal!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Feb 29, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> What purps are you running ? Absolutely beautiful !


Purple kush from crop king, and thanks! Starting to frost up finally


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 29, 2016)

My next generation of plants and 2 mothers to be in the back right. So far so good this time and they seem to like the new nutes. Forgot the pics


----------



## DST (Feb 29, 2016)

Phone camera does this no Hotdog nug justice. I will endeavour to get a better pic with a realcamera in daylight when I am not tired and stoned


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 29, 2016)

Is the breeders botique symbol supposed to be phallic?


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 29, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Is the breeders botique symbol supposed to be phallic?


Damn, now its all I see!


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nope, smoked a j of it tasted like straight pine cone


Yea I'm not fond of that taste. Unless it's faint. That's why we like to blend our spliffs.


----------



## Screaming trees (Feb 29, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> Purple kush from crop king, and thanks! Starting to frost up finally


How many weeks of 12/12 with the purple Kush ?


----------



## DaleRoberts (Feb 29, 2016)

DST said:


> 8 onions ish....


Lol...that would be an ideal situation. I hope it can turn out that good! Say a prayer to the weed gods for me


----------



## Figgy (Feb 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Phone camera does this no Hotdog nug justice. I will endeavour to get a better pic with a realcamera in daylight when I am not tired and stoned
> View attachment 3620022


Looks good here


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 29, 2016)

Hotdog FTW


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 29, 2016)

first and for most let me say,....WHATS UP MOTHER FUCKERS! how have ya'll been? now i'v got ssome catchin up to do.. n if I can find a camera ill snap some pics of my winter outdoor grow


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 29, 2016)

oh and iv got some questions guys... iv never grown inside my self..but im getting everything together my friends dad gave me a 1000 watt ballast looks like its takin some abuse but it still works he says..but I have a 600 w bulb! 

if I run a 1000x in fairly big room would get it to hot ? like just a naked bulb hangin.. and how much could yield possibly.. iv got and how much is a 600 watt ballast cause I don't got money like that right now


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 29, 2016)

whats the most efficient way to go about this


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been having a great time in CO
> View attachment 3619437 View attachment 3619440 View attachment 3619443


can see your pics for some reason...sup doc


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Is the breeders botique symbol supposed to be phallic?


Absolutely..... if you've got a mind like that.

Edit. I've got a great pic of a young lady in a bar with the sticker on her face....sideways sticker is even more phallic haha.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Absolutely..... if you've got a mind like that.
> 
> Edit. I've got a great pic of a young lady in a bar with the sticker on her face....sideways sticker is even more phallic haha.


lmfao.....

I can dig the sticker face


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2016)

can't locate the pics, but did find some other fun ones.....
BB's first get together in 2011.....
 

And familys 600 pic edited by my wife. Anyone heard from him? (Cali boys)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2016)

Chaka and him talk. He's still kicking.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 1, 2016)

Im loving my room. Feels great having room for everything and having things in the right height to work with.
All my clones are rooted both jiffy and aero.
My m8 is having an epic grow in coco. Cant understand how he is able to have an ec at 2.5 to 3 without flushing nor burning the plant.. Tough strain maybe.. Oh im so bored.. Working Excel in school i can feel the need for a blaze..


----------



## Joedank (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell I would have never met you or any of you guys with out having found the 600 and my life is definitely better for knowing y'all


hey n now you got the 600 digi i sent ya home with  stoked to see ya fire it up .
remember the 1000 watt ballast needs to go to a sunlight supply dealer to get fixed ....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hey n now you got the 600 digi i sent ya home with  stoked to see ya fire it up .
> remember the 1000 watt ballast needs to go to a sunlight supply dealer to get fixed ....


Yea I am going to swap it for one of the flipable ones on the octagon and use the two i can put to MH my for shed. I will take the 1k and see if the shop can fix It cheep.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 1, 2016)

P lemon 

 


Sure it was in here sumone asked for a look


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 1, 2016)

PLEMON! Looks yumyum 
Cant move the light up any further. Stop stretching please :O


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2016)

DST said:


> can't locate the pics, but did find some other fun ones.....
> BB's first get together in 2011.....
> View attachment 3620486
> 
> ...


Yeah I see him quite a bit. He's been a busy bee the last year!


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 1, 2016)

budolskie said:


> P lemon View attachment 3620587View attachment 3620588
> 
> View attachment 3620589
> 
> ...


Totes jelly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

begging to be outdoors in all her glory the Plemon. I'd love to see whodat or one of you outdoor guys have a go with her.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 1, 2016)

budolskie said:


> P lemon View attachment 3620587View attachment 3620588
> 
> View attachment 3620589
> 
> ...


Awesome budolskie, beautiful plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> begging to be outdoors in all her glory the Plemon. I'd love to see whodat or one of you outdoor guys have a go with her.


I'll give her a go, not over 9 weeks flower is preferable out here,,, gets a bit wet around then. 

With one real outdoor under my belt I'm hardly an "outdoor guy" though haha


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Yeah I see him quite a bit. He's been a busy bee the last year!


Cool. Please pass on our regards Chaka!


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 1, 2016)

couple pics of the buds started harvesting


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I'll give her a go, not over 9 weeks flower is preferable out here,,, gets a bit wet around then.
> 
> With one real outdoor under my belt I'm hardly an "outdoor guy" though haha


humble to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

pretty safe to say you smashed your first run though yeah who haha


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pretty safe to say you smashed your first run though yeah who haha


2016 is shaping up to be a good one


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 1, 2016)

Bueatiful


----------



## budolskie (Mar 2, 2016)

So changed the res as made on Sat and ppm has raised to 1000-1100 from 900ppm

New mix 
35l water
120ml bloom 
15ml boost 
7.5ml root zone 
35m cal/mag

700-800ppm and leaving ph at 5.5 and adjust tomoz??

The seem very happy


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

I found the plemon to be quite fussy in getting her dialled in. Those leaves look perfect Bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

I've just had a volcano of her this morning well two actually. last bit gifted from a mate of @budolskie he's done her justice like. hate being cramped in 3*3 ft but so be it for now.


----------



## green217 (Mar 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've just had a volcano of her this morning well two actually. last bit gifted from a mate of @budolskie he's done her justice like. hate being cramped in 3*3 ft but so be it for now.


The BP in the volcano doesn't have that strong fuel taste, but it does have a nice strong sweetish flavor. Everyone loves it. I am just glad to finally get some better genetics going. Love the way the buds fill in from top to bottom, that doesn't happen with lesser genetics. Great work y'all! My FB is shaping up to be a beaut, and one of my BP's looks to bring in a nice yield (fingers crossed).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll be looking for that gingerbread fireballs pheno soon. had a hammer punch and tasted just like gingerbread biscuits. SOGers wet dream


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 2, 2016)

Look at how big this bud is getting on my Wonder Woman Pheno #3 at 44 days of
12/12 !!
I hope it gets as big as a basketball
It's almost as wide as my hand at the bottom. So excited to see the final results on this girl.
By the looks of them hairs she's got a lot more expanding to do too.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll be looking for that gingerbread fireballs pheno soon. had a hammer punch and tasted just like gingerbread biscuits. SOGers wet dream


Never even heard of these? Going looking now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

everyone loves to see a baseball bat cola but secretly is panicking like hell they don;t see bud rot on the daily hahaa


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 2, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Never even heard of these? Going looking now


You can find the fireballs at breeders boutique

http://www.breedersboutique.com
If you see something you like buy it before it's out of stock, the turkeys around here snap em up quick!


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyone loves to see a baseball bat cola but secretly is panicking like hell they don;t see bud rot on the daily hahaa


I KNOW , lol. Man I hope not.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You can find the fireballs at breeders boutique
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com
> If you see something you like buy it before it's out of stock, the turkeys around here snap em up quick!


Hahahaha, well I better get to shopping then.
I wish somebody else was growing some of this Wonder Woman with me on here. She has far exceeded my expectations. Couple phenos to pick through but all are good. 
Get you some @Bbcchance 
You'll not be disappointed at the ease of growing her.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 2, 2016)

I was just about to chunk my strawberry blue freebie I got after 5 grows but I pruned it different this time and she's looking a lot better. A little lanky but I made sure she was throwing up bunch more donkey dicks so they could compete for light and the stretch slowed down and getting some nice fill in finally. Might keep for another round to see if it was a fluke. But that smell and taste is like sweet berries. It hits harder then j thought it would. After a while your ready to sit down and chill.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

wow like a 80's porno mag that bitch.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow like a 80's porno mag that bitch.


.......who could stand a shave...unless you like popcorn

;peace:
cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 2, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3621438 View attachment 3621439


Lol, looks like my wife's legs after winter!


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

At least one cut got roots.....ffs bored lol.

Was thinking. The temperature has been 15c and below at times. I moved the unit into the veg cab that I no longer use a couple of days ago and the first roots have shown. Temps are up to 17-18c in there.....


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

Just waiting to flip these. Tad bit longer..
 
Peace DST


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2016)

Jigglepig why are u not ever in my thread!?


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

I was lurking earlier


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Jigglepig why are u not ever in my thread!?


Because I'm kind of hiding from as much of life as I possibly can. I'm not in a very good place inside and don't feel I have much to add really.

Also I really miss you, and it's a little hard to see pics of your place, because I wish I could come over and hang out. :/

Lastly, little h's favorite movie is Frozen, so we watch it almost every day (or did when they were here). It's a daily reminder of one of the fun times we had. 

I could go on, but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

Well. I almost managed to read 1 post before the Yins kicked off. I caught the bit about the male ak....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Because I'm kind of hiding from as much of life as I possibly can. I'm not in a very good place inside and don't feel I have much to add really.
> 
> Also I really miss you, and it's a little hard to see pics of your place, because I wish I could come over and hang out. :/
> 
> ...


 I hope you get to felling better bro and hit me up anytime you want


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Because I'm kind of hiding from as much of life as I possibly can. I'm not in a very good place inside and don't feel I have much to add really.
> 
> Also I really miss you, and it's a little hard to see pics of your place, because I wish I could come over and hang out. :/
> 
> ...


I've been in a weird funk myself lately. I'm just kinda aimless at home once the wife's gone to work. I just like wander around my own house, doing nothing. I'll hang out in the kitchen, living room, patio all the while doing nothing more than occupying those spaces. I feel like I'm always waiting for something, even though there's nothing. It's a trip, I dunno lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Love to both of you guys. 




supchaka said:


> I've been in a weird funk myself lately. I'm just kinda aimless at home once the wife's gone to work. I just like wander around my own house, doing nothing. I'll hang out in the kitchen, living room, patio all the while doing nothing more than occupying those spaces. I feel like I'm always waiting for something, even though there's nothing. It's a trip, I dunno lol.





jigfresh said:


> Because I'm kind of hiding from as much of life as I possibly can. I'm not in a very good place inside and don't feel I have much to add really.
> 
> Also I really miss you, and it's a little hard to see pics of your place, because I wish I could come over and hang out. :/
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

Sounds like you guys need bigger gardens.....


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2016)

Maybe it's the weed!?


DST said:


> Sounds like you guys need bigger gardens.....


you couldn't have hit that nail more square on the head!


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

Make it happen chaka. Sometime barriers can be a sob though.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 2, 2016)

Maybe a touch of winter blues to I know we're down a bit and I did increase my garden
but just not enough outside for this northeasterner.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm curing my winter blues with shotguns and clay targets,,, and some brews of course. Work at the new place starts Monday though.

Love out to all with the blues


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Make it happen chaka. Sometime barriers can be a sob though.


The only barrier I have right now is my old lady, but I'm not so sure that's a bad thing  I haven't been posting any pics over here lately! 3+ weeks in


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Your love of the plant.is coming through. . Looks great



supchaka said:


> The only barrier I have right now is my old lady, but I'm not so sure that's a bad thing  I haven't been posting any pics over here lately! 3+ weeks in View attachment 3621839


----------



## Cobnobuler (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow. I've been a member here for a couple years but this is the first time I've dropped in on this thread. I ran 2- 400 watt lights until this Christmas when the wife bought me a brand new 600 watter and so I'm thinkin now that I have a 600 to run maybe I can join the 600 club eh ? 
Amyway you seem like some cool dudes and just reading the past few posts, I lost my job too and until I find another one, I'm left to wander around the house all day while the wifes at work. My boy grew up and moved on so its just me and the 4 walls. It can be maddening sometimes for sure.

Anyway, nice to stop in a meet a few of ya...

C


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 2, 2016)

supchaka said:


> The only barrier I have right now is my old lady, but I'm not so sure that's a bad thing  I haven't been posting any pics over here lately! 3+ weeks in View attachment 3621839


Beautiful man. They look so happy.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 2, 2016)

The boy starts preschool tomorrow. Time is damn flying! Out of smoke, hitting reclaim, and waiting on this Fireball to hurry it up.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 2, 2016)

supchaka said:


> The only barrier I have right now is my old lady, but I'm not so sure that's a bad thing  I haven't been posting any pics over here lately! 3+ weeks in View attachment 3621839


Solid nugspace brev


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm looking to winterize the BHO I just made.

I can either drive about 3 hours (thats total there and back) to get 98% ethanol everclear, or i can use 75% ethanol everclear or 91% isopropyl alcohol.

I enjoy driving i've road tripped 21,000 miles so that wouldnt be too big of a deal, just wondering if it would make a big difference in end product.

Thoughts?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2016)

Aren't u in cal? Vons has 99 iso and whatever their sister store is, Safeway maybe


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 3, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Aren't u in cal? Vons has 99 iso and whatever their sister store is, Safeway maybe


Over 1000 miles away my friend


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2016)

98% will be purer though...less other bits and bobs in it...and that's as scientific as I get.

Welcome cobnobler.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 3, 2016)

98% unless you just feel like taking a ride.
I'm fixing to do my first live resin run. Kind of curious how this is gonna turn out.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 3, 2016)

Longest clones iveever taken 
 
3 out of 10 SourAmnesia x Dog bx2 turned out to be male.￼


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2016)

You are going to have to be proper gentle taking those clones out of those pots HydroGP. I got bull in a china shop hands so by the time I got one of them out I'd have pulled all the roots off (kind of dreading it in mine!!!)

3 out of 10...still got 7 then!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2016)

Question.... how you get them out the net pots without ripping all the roots off?

And thanks to everyone for the kind words. Sorry to hear I'm not the only one a little down. The sun being out the past few days has helped. It's just so quiet in a house alone. I got a few plants to keep me company though.

Started at the local elementary school today. I'm speaking English to the kids. Fun stuff. Crazy how different life is here. The kids are super well behaved, the school is as open as can be.... like no one knew who I was, just walked in the place, no one asked, nothing. Love this small town stuff. Oh... and they don't even know who I am... and let me around all the kids. They know my first name and that's it. So different. I probably would have been drug tested to do the same thing in the USA. Criminal background check, etc.

Lol... one trade off though about being in a foreign country. I get racially profiled by the police. They are always stopping me at checkpoints giving me a hard time. Such a trip. I finally have a taste of what that's like... I always had the exact opposite, like when I got pulled over the police in the US were almost like "oh... sorry... we didn't know you were a well spoken white person... be on your way". Here I thought I was going to get taken in because I didn't have my Drivers License on me. Even had my little girl in the back seat and I think he would have taken us both to the station. Gotta be minding my p's and q's.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2016)

You don't even look like a refugee!!!! You do look a bit shady though lol. I've seen a few of those on the road down to the airport/coast (or at least them setting them up). I thought it was because of all the boy racers around there. Everytime I have driven up or down that road someone is always trying to race you or kill you with dodgy overtaking......


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 3, 2016)

Ill just snip the top and they are easy to pull apart.
Gonna throw some clones in 2l hempy bottles to see how the different strains will do single cola. 
White berry is crazy frosty. Cant wait to see the finished product.. 

Jig i Hope you feel better soon. Ive enjoyed your deep thoughts that you have shared through facebook lately. Makes the mind spin a little more instead of just going with the flow.
Good day to all


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2016)

Pretty sure it's equal parts racer boys and guiris (foreigners). They were hassling some british guy for proof of ownership. It's such B.S. Like the guy stole the car or something. Whatever, it's just a matter of playing by the rules... I'm in their country so I gotta put up with a little.

At least I wasn't scared he'd beat me up or shoot me like in another country I've lived in.

EDIT: give me a couple more weeks alone... I'll have some deep thoughts for you lol. Glad you enjoy them hydro.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2016)

If Spains car industry is anything like anything else in the country i am not surprised the 50 spend their time pulling cars over....


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 3, 2016)

18 days left under the 600


----------



## Figgy (Mar 3, 2016)

This is very interesring!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=965460343536431


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2016)

Figgy said:


> This is very interesring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there any more information?

Have you noticed how much the press likes 420? example today....





* LABOR OF LOVE 
Unions, left-wingers gave $420M to Dems in '12-'14*

they should have spent it on mj. they would have gotten more for their money.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Mar 3, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> is there any more information?
> 
> Have you noticed how much the press likes 420? example today....
> 
> ...


Not that I know of. The wife showed it to me, and my first thought was "genius"! I wonder what the effects and potency would be.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2016)

Figgy said:


> This is very interesring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 3, 2016)

Figgy said:


> This is very interesring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm I grew up eating peanut butter and honey sandwiches, this stuff comes around I'm going back to it!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 3, 2016)

It's been awhile since I photo bombed the 6 so here I go.
All BB gear except the first pic, that's Critical x Sensi Star freebie.      
Have a good evening folks.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 3, 2016)

Correction: the 6 plants in tomato cages are Lambsbread.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It's been awhile since I photo bombed the 6 so here I go.
> All BB gear except the first pic, that's Critical x Sensi Star freebie.View attachment 3622762 View attachment 3622763 View attachment 3622764 View attachment 3622765 View attachment 3622766 View attachment 3622767 View attachment 3622768
> Have a good evening folks.


Hell yes! Doing it


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yes! Doing it


Thanks Doc.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes lovely @oldman60 

Here my plemon on tubes loving it  

Also ppm raised to 900 from 7-800 in a day or 2 will check again In few hours, ph was 5.6 and added a few drops up hopefully its 5.8 today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

The speed in hydro is great to watch. Nice stuff budolski and oldman.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 4, 2016)

Still not 8 weeks till 6th April aswell a hope I have sum nice big colas by then haha


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2016)

The one advantage of feeling so shit is I get to have a dram at 9am without feeling like an alci.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

@DST my last round w the dog. At least for now. Have had her a while though. Looking good this round like they all do the last time through. Lol! 

Side note. Wife and kids are on trip so I'm here alone watering and what not. Lol


----------



## budolskie (Mar 4, 2016)

Here the HD x sc I chopped last week for male flower il give the mates a taste without them knowing what it is see what they think before I wax it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2016)

frosty diamond caly'x's SG. nice


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2016)

Question for 600w users. I'm growing in a 3x3x7 tent with a 400w light. I run a 4" fan and carbon filter. I do not cool my current light with ducting/air cooled reflector, only with fans blowing across. The tent is in a room in my basement that is COLD, like 45-50F, so I need to run a heater to keep it warm enough in the tent.

My question is do you think I could handle a 600w in my tent since I can bring such cold air in if needed, I think I would absolutely not have to worry about the tent temperature getting too high but rather I'm more wondering if it's okay to run a 600w without an air cooled. Would that be to intense for my plant, would I have to raise it so high I might as well just stick with the 400w?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 4, 2016)

If you get a dimmable ballast and the light is too much you can turn the power
down plus if you get a larger tent in the future you will already have the 600.
There really is no downside to having a 600 except like potato chips one is
never enough.
I have a 3x3 that I use for clones with a 600 turned down to 50% and it works
great, no cool tube just a 6" powered exhaust.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Question for 600w users. I'm growing in a 3x3x7 tent with a 400w light. I run a 4" fan and carbon filter. I do not cool my current light with ducting/air cooled reflector, only with fans blowing across. The tent is in a room in my basement that is COLD, like 45-50F, so I need to run a heater to keep it warm enough in the tent.
> 
> My question is do you think I could handle a 600w in my tent since I can bring such cold air in if needed, I think I would absolutely not have to worry about the tent temperature getting too high but rather I'm more wondering if it's okay to run a 600w without an air cooled. Would that be to intense for my plant, would I have to raise it so high I might as well just stick with the 400w?


Not sure how powerful your 4" fan is, but I would say get at least a 5" fan as the 600 runs a lot warmer than the 400 and you'll need the air exhange to deal with that inside the tent.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> If you get a dimmable ballast and the light is too much you can turn the power
> down plus if you get a larger tent in the future you will already have the 600.
> There really is no downside to having a 600 except like potato chips one is
> never enough.
> ...


Thanks for the reply! As mentioned I run the 400w with no issue and i could lower the temp easily with my cold air outside the tent. It's not often people say this but I actually want the 600w FOR the heat lol so heat is not my worry was just wondering about the immediate heat push and intensity on to the top of the plants not being air cooled. 

With the 600w on 100% is it too much without a cool tube for your plants or does it just run the overall temp to high?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Not sure how powerful your 4" fan is, but I would say get at least a 5" fan as the 600 runs a lot warmer than the 400 and you'll need the air exhange to deal with that inside the tent.


4" fan has a rating of 190CFM, I actually have it dialed way down to not exchange the air too fast that heat is lost to quickly(I have plenty of negative pressure). I want the heat from the light, i use it to keep the tent to desired temp cuz my outside tent air can be so cold. 
What's your thoughts on the intensity of the light without it being air cooled? Overall temps is not my worry, just the immediate intensity to the top of the plants with the light not being air cooled. Keep in mind I will have two 6" clip on fans blowing over the light and tops of plants.

I'm just worried that even though I can keep the overall heat in the tent almost as low as I want, I just don't want the immediate heat push off the light to be baking the tops of my plants.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 4, 2016)

Ordering dominos pizza for breakfast is always a great idea.

Eating it, however, is not a great idea....

#Thismorning


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> 4" fan has a rating of 190CFM, I actually have it dialed way down to not exchange the air too fast that heat is lost to quickly(I have plenty of negative pressure). I want the heat from the light, i use it to keep the tent to desired temp cuz my outside tent air can be so cold.
> What's your thoughts on the intensity of the light without it being air cooled? Overall temps is not my worry, just the immediate intensity to the top of the plants with the light not being air cooled. Keep in mind I will have two 6" clip on fans blowing over the light and tops of plants.
> 
> I'm just worried that even though I can keep the overall heat in the tent almost as low as I want, I just don't want the immediate heat push off the light to be baking the tops of my plants.


I think you should be fine as long as you have adequate distance from light to canopy, with a 600 open hood I usually went with an 18" spacing.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 4, 2016)

Im hit


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 4, 2016)

Had to take the six and my room down as I moved closer to humanity... Still trimming the last crop I'll keep you posted on how they came out.. And of course the build of the new room 

Peace 6!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I think you should be fine as long as you have adequate distance from light to canopy, with a 600 open hood I usually went with an 18" spacing.


Thanks man, I got some good head room with the 7' tall tent so should be good there. I just ordered up the 600w, if anything I got a dimmable ballast with it so I'll drop it to 75% if needed. Luckly I just bought the 400w so just gunna return that once I get the 600w. 
Thank you all for the input, I appreciate the help!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks for the reply! As mentioned I run the 400w with no issue and i could lower the temp easily with my cold air outside the tent. It's not often people say this but I actually want the 600w FOR the heat lol so heat is not my worry was just wondering about the immediate heat push and intensity on to the top of the plants not being air cooled.
> 
> With the 600w on 100% is it too much without a cool tube for your plants or does it just run the overall temp to high?


I just don't need that much light on clones and it saves a bit of money on the electric bill.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I just don't need that much light on clones and it saves a bit of money on the electric bill.


Those LED shop lights would probably be perf for clones eh?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Those LED shop lights would probably be perf for clones eh?


clones and veg up to 3'.......that's all I have room for


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2016)

Party time at @SomeGuy 's house!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Those LED shop lights would probably be perf for clones eh?


Yea, I use them in the veg tent the clone tent is 36"x36" so a 48" light just won't go but
they're great for veg I don't use any other light with them.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 4, 2016)

Just came up from feeding the girls the SK x SC are throwing balls now, I missed a few so some pollen got loose.
Oh well what the hell.
Other than that the smell in there is unreal, almost a bit too much and they're just started.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Mar 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> . And of course the build of the new room
> 
> !


Building a room new from scratch with the space, the time, and of course the money sounds like a blast.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Just came up from feeding the girls the SK x SC are throwing balls now, I missed a few so some pollen got loose.
> Oh well what the hell.
> Other than that the smell in there is unreal, almost a bit too much and they're just started.


What are the SkxSc Oldman? At first I thought sour cherry but not sure there was ever any with an SK crossed with SC....confusing myself now.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2016)

DST said:


> What are the SkxSc Oldman? At first I thought sour cherry but not sure there was ever any with an SK crossed with SC....confusing myself now.


Sour Kush x Sour Cherry that's what was on the pkg., they threw balls on just the lower darkened branches 
I know they were light starved that's why I put up the 5th 600 but I was too late.
2 clusters on a small dense pheno and 3 clusters on a very tall stretched out lady.
I might add these are some of the most fragrant plants I've ever grown, very nice job.



P.S. This is the 3rd week of flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2016)

Don't spose you have the bag still, I believe it should be sour Kush x deep blue. I didn't do sk x smelly cherry & don't think @DST did sk x sour cherry.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2016)

The SK (or Headband) as some call it (I noticed Reserva Privada have started calling their ecsd x og kush, headband again) has that 3 to 4 week lower branch thing going on. I never had any issue with it outside funnily enough. Must be the SK x db as that's the only thing with the SK in it. And it make sense with the smell mentioned.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3623243
> Im hit


Salivating


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 5, 2016)

Pulled a lady out from under the 600.
 
And a couple cola shots.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Don't spose you have the bag still, I believe it should be sour Kush x deep blue. I didn't do sk x smelly cherry & don't think @DST did sk x sour cherry.


I do have it and your right it's Deep Blue not Sour Cherry sorry about that also the only spots on all plants were 1st and 2nd
nodes from the trunk.
I'll try to take some pics if any more pop up.
I was watching the HD x SC for probs that is where my confusion came from along
with a doob of Dog.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2016)

@articorange I'm all about the mexican coke too.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 5, 2016)

Dunno if you guys have been paying attention to Colbert on the late show, but in my opinion he's fucking killing it.

Heres some gold from the other day:





^By far the best fashion bit i've seen in my life

Another Jon Batiste bit


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> @articorange I'm all about the mexican coke too.


I was once. Finally. After years and lots of dough... I flushed like a quarter and never have wanted it again. Now... Alcohol and coke go together so good. Works good I can only stand to drink a little beer and wine here and there. Liqueur always brought on a desire for coke... And more come... And then a little more.. 

Lol. It's only funny in hindsight.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

I should mention that I have no regrets about the hundreds of times I tripped when I was younger. It's been a hell of a long time... But I would consider going backpacking and dropping LSD again someday.

Hell... If you can even find that these days. Lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I should mention that I have no regrets about the hundreds of times I tripped when I was younger. It's been a hell of a long time... But I would consider going backpacking and dropping LSD again someday.
> 
> *Hell... If you can even find that these days. Lol*


There are tabs going around everywhere, but "nobody" could put something in my hand and tell me its LSD and have me believe them. Even if I 100% trusted the person LSD is far too sinister for my liking; i've tripped about 50 times though and many of those have been tabs, but no more tabs.

I grew shrooms for just that reason; to provide people with safe and trustworthy psychedelic experiences. (but also to learn more about microbes)

I like coke, even though its literally always cut; its always still "coke," Its also easy to remove most cuts. Unlike Molly/"MDMA," Which is pretty much never good MDMA and is nearly always something else, but its easy enough to make enough for personal use; if I wanted to do "Molly/E" again i'd just make it myself...

Street drugs these days are fucked up. I would hardly even trust something even if I tested it with marquis reagent.

Coke is literally the only street drug I ever buy; and once again thats beause despite coke being cut 100% of the time; who I deal with its always "coke."

-21 Y/O


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I was once. Finally. After years and lots of dough... I flushed like a quarter and never have wanted it again. Now... Alcohol and coke go together so good. Works good I can only stand to drink a little beer and wine here and there. Liqueur always brought on a desire for coke... And more come... And then a little more..
> 
> Lol. It's only funny in hindsight.


You know I was talking about Coke a cola right? Lol

The mexican stuff uses real sugar instead of High Fructose Corn Syrup.

But these days I only drink water. So no coke (or coke either) for me. And I'm not sure my brain could handle good LSD these days. Shit, if I smoke too much I can barely handle it. Getting older is a trip in itself hahaha


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> *You know I was talking about Coke a cola right?* Lol
> 
> The mexican stuff uses real sugar instead of High Fructose Corn Syrup.
> 
> But these days I only drink water. So no coke (or coke either) for me. And I'm not sure my brain could handle good LSD these days. Shit, if I smoke too much I can barely handle it. Getting older is a trip in itself hahaha


LOL.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You know I was talking about Coke a cola right? Lol
> 
> The mexican stuff uses real sugar instead of High Fructose Corn Syrup.
> 
> But these days I only drink water. So no coke (or coke either) for me. And I'm not sure my brain could handle good LSD these days. Shit, if I smoke too much I can barely handle it. Getting older is a trip in itself hahaha


I read your reply and i was like right on and it quickly got misconstrued without the image attached to go with it XD.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I do have it and your right it's Deep Blue not Sour Cherry sorry about that also the only spots on all plants were 1st and 2nd
> nodes from the trunk.
> I'll try to take some pics if any more pop up.
> I was watching the HD x SC for probs that is where my confusion came from along
> with a doob of Dog.


the dog did it....


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the dog did it....
> 
> 
> cof


That Dog is some fun to take for a walk! lol . I'm glad I have some seeds for more
I don't want to be out of it very long.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2016)

I knew that "coke" post would confuse peeps Jig lol. I really can't imagine you on a Class A. Well actually I could, I would however make sure I was imagining it from a different country than what you were taking it in


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> That Dog is some fun to take for a walk! lol . I'm glad I have some seeds for more
> I don't want to be out of it very long.


@jollyboy just posted some db crosses on the Breeders Boutique thread....would post a link but my phone doesn't seem to copy riu links.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2016)

here it is.....
https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-198#post-12387938


cof


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

Hope everyone's doing alright on this fine Saturday. Had to do an early chop on one of my Strawberry Blues. Thank god I just happened to see a nanner growing out the top of her 6 week old Bud. I'm like what the hell ??? One little tiny nanner !


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Hope everyone's doing alright on this fine Saturday. Had to do an early chop on one of my Strawberry Blues. Thank god I just happened to see a nanner growing out the top of her 6 week old Bud. I'm like what the hell ??? One little tiny nanner !


I would have pulled the nanner and kept an eye on her....most nanners are not fertile.


cof


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I would have pulled the nanner and kept an eye on her....most nanners are not fertile.
> 
> 
> cof


Man With my luck their was probably an alien bee hive in there. It was one my best looking strawberry blues yet too. Oh well. 
I guess that means new beans to add to the roster


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 5, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Man With my luck their was probably an alien bee hive in there. It was one my best looking strawberry blues yet too. Oh well.
> I guess that means new beans to add to the roster


If ya need to get rid of a few I know a guy who digs the fruitty strains.......


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> If ya need to get rid of a few I know a guy who digs the fruitty strains.......


With ten adults living in the same house, nothing stands a chance lol.
I can't wait till we can get solar put in to help offset the bill and start going totally off the grid.
It's been a slow process but we'll get there.
We don't have to buy our meat and a lot of our veggies Anymore. Can't wait for the fruit and nut trees to mature. Got some fast maturing dwarf peach trees I'm hoping bloom this year. I miss homemade peach cobbler.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You know I was talking about Coke a cola right? Lol
> 
> The mexican stuff uses real sugar instead of High Fructose Corn Syrup.
> 
> But these days I only drink water. So no coke (or coke either) for me. And I'm not sure my brain could handle good LSD these days. Shit, if I smoke too much I can barely handle it. Getting older is a trip in itself hahaha


Lol! It was pretty late when I responded. Lol. Yes coka cola from Mexico is bomb. But I stay away from that shit too. 

Dude... Getting older is a huge trip...lol


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> here it is.....
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-198#post-12387938
> 
> 
> cof


I just put up some early pix of my SK x DB resin bombs.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I just put up some early pix of my SK x DB resin bombs.


Very nice. I'm not hip to the abbreviations. 
What is that?


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Lol! It was pretty late when I responded. Lol. Yes coka cola from Mexico is bomb. But I stay away from that shit too.
> 
> Dude... Getting older is a huge trip...lol


You got that shit right, lmao.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

Been thinking about testing out the H&G line. Anyone ever tried it ?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Very nice. I'm not hip to the abbreviations.
> What is that?


Sour kush x Deep Blue


Screaming trees said:


> Been thinking about testing out the H&G line. Anyone ever tried it ?


House and Garden i think?. Never used it but my local here in the Dam is a h and g growshop distributor. Always thought it was quite pricey.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Sour kush x Deep Blue
> 
> Oh ok sweet. I don't know all the abbreviations for stuff. But I love seeing new strains grown and what their capabilities are. House and Garden i think?. Never used it but my local here in the Dam is a h and g growshop distributor. Always thought it was quite pricey.


I know man. They're very high. But I use just half the nutes in my Canna regiment and my girls flourish. That feeding schedule they post is overboard. It doesn't take much at all. But I keep reading about this House and Garden being the shit. Soooo I was like hmmmm I wonder if I could chop it's schedule in half too and get good results.
I'm always trying to out do myself each time. That's what makes it so fun lol.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh ok sweet. I don't know all the abbreviations for stuff. But I love seeing new strains grown and what their capabilities are.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Very nice. I'm not hip to the abbreviations.
> What is that?





Screaming trees said:


> Been thinking about testing out the H&G line. Anyone ever tried it ?


This made me laugh.  What's H&G? lol


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> This made me laugh.  What's H&G? lol


OMG Your right !! Hahahahahahaha
Man do I feel like a stoner lmao.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 5, 2016)

@oldman60 - Here's this round of Lambsbread in the front. Front left girl lost her damn mind and went all stretch on me. Trees is all I know how to grow.....


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 5, 2016)

Good morning from unda the 6 hunda.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> @oldman60 - Here's this round of Lambsbread in the front. Front left girl lost her damn mind and went all stretch on me. Trees is all I know how to grow.....
> View attachment 3624362


Just beat her back into submission, i use a fishing rod to supercrop nowdays lol. Just dont knock the shot out of them.

Looks great though nice and healthy. My lady likes the lambs bread.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> @oldman60 - Here's this round of Lambsbread in the front. Front left girl lost her damn mind and went all stretch on me. Trees is all I know how to grow.....
> View attachment 3624362


Holy s#&t mine never stretch more than 75% if that!
LB is in the 36" tomato cages.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2016)

@ArcticOrange, I think all ladies prefer sativa's to indica's for some reason I know
mine does and her sisters and friends also.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Holy s#&t mine never stretch more than 75% if that!
> LB is in the 36" tomato cages.
> View attachment 3624375


This one went straight ape shit! She went from around 18" to over 4ft in 13 days. Fucking nuts!



ArcticOrange said:


> Just beat her back into submission, i use a fishing rod to supercrop nowdays lol. Just dont knock the shot out of them.
> 
> Looks great though nice and healthy. My lady likes the lambs bread.


I bent her over last night and vertically split the stem. The clothes pin is on in that pic. I bent her over again after feeding tonight.

Also she has been throwing 11 finger leaves for four nodes.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 5, 2016)

Figgy said:


> This one went straight ape shit! She went from around 18" to over 4ft in 13 days. Fucking nuts!
> 
> 
> I bent her over last night and vertically split the stem. The clothes pin is on in that pic. I bent her over again after feeding tonight.


That girl is making you work for her bounty .
I was expecting that out of mine since the clones are 4 mos. old but hardly any stretch and all 6
were uniform.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> @ArcticOrange, I think all ladies prefer sativa's to indica's for some reason I know
> mine does and her sisters and friends also.


I think you may be correct sir!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 5, 2016)

What's up everyone? I am chilling with nuggs in NorCal this weekend and going by Berkeley to Revere Glass before i head back to Oregon


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome pic Dr. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2016)

Plemon
 

Fireballs 
 

Custard cream


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2016)

am looking forward to having a stash of plemon back in the jar. she's double ahead in terms of budsite growth than any of my other plants.

first pic is gg4 second plemon


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2016)

In honour of Jig, sometimes known as Rodriguez (although not today) the girls have been flipped to 11ish/13ish. Well, actually it was about time, lol.
Tomorrow I am picking up two new 600's and will give the tubes a clean....been putting that off. Didn't think a bit of dimming down in veg would hurt, certainy doesn't seem to have. These have been on a strict water regime...water, water, and then water with some molasses (just the once so far though. Also fed the soil with nematodes and about to stick in some predator mites just for giggles (I got some packs in the fridge I reckon the y need to be used). Poor mites going to struggle to find anything to munch on....one never knows though. One day it's warm, next day it's freezing so who knows what the weather patterns are bringing in. 
Cab.
Fireball that fits in that slot just there^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 
Removable Dog getting ready for shexy shexy time with Fireball male.....
 
Deep Blue.....I was going to donate this to a shopfor a display but I am not sure yet......
 
More cab
 
backend shot of FB
 
 
Tops
 
Clones, few more are showing roots....slightly warmer temps have definitely helped.
 
okilydokily, thats me. OOT, peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh, and the Fireball male is in the first pic on the right.....poking its heid up.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 6, 2016)

Seems like i have yet another freak of nature growing  My very first polyploid
Only just now have i noticed how the main stem had split from the 6. node. But that was not even what caught my attention, it was the "polybud" with strange leaf growth coming out.
The plant itself seems like it has auto mainlined and it is only half as high as all the other plants. But it is an extreme kush only ment to grow into 1 meter. I think this will look funky in a few weeks. Day 15 of 12/12.
Coco seems to do a great job when the girls get flipped. I think all the plants look good for 15 days of 12/12 and the growth have been nuts!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

I just wanted to give my good friend @jigfresh a shout out on his bday. I love you and miss you brotha. Always here for you man! Lots of good thoughts and universal love to you today! 

~SG


Edit: PS. You know its the Mrs who keeps me in fb know. Lol! Miss smoking w you and hanging out.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks a lot SG. I miss you too bro. Man life was so simple back when we started hanging out. I hope you are doing well today. Today has been a day of lessons for me. :/


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot SG. I miss you too bro. Man life was so simple back when we started hanging out. I hope you are doing well today. Today has been a day of lessons for me. :/


Life is never simple. It's our perception of it that changes. You are a great guy man. I'm so glad I met you. It led to me opening up to meet all these other wonderful people out here. It's enriched my life a whole lot. Have a feeling we will cross paths yet brother. Glad your here to share the human experience w us!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy birthday Jig.....


----------



## Figgy (Mar 6, 2016)

Aw damn, happy Birthday Jig! 37 or 38? Hopefully more old farts on here than me!


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Aw damn, happy Birthday Jig! 37 or 38? Hopefully more old farts on here than me!


Yup. A lot more lad


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2016)

Wet dreams x Blueberry lotus grown by me, breed by me.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot SG. I miss you too bro. Man life was so simple back when we started hanging out. I hope you are doing well today. Today has been a day of lessons for me. :/


Happy Bday man, hope all is well, and have a great one!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2016)

@papapayne .As my son says....lelicious!

Nice donkeys d's Bob


----------



## budolskie (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy birthday jig hope you have a good one


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 6, 2016)

Damn papa that looks outstanding!

What are the chances.. Other room just went on and as i watered i noticed the SourAmnesia x Dog bx2 i call cousin itt cause of strange growth is polyploid to


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy birthday J Fresh!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot SG. I miss you too bro. Man life was so simple back when we started hanging out. I hope you are doing well today. Today has been a day of lessons for me. :/


Happy Birthday


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy burfffday jig had to make a special stop in to say hey. Wish you a happy one brotha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2016)

Enwhysea said:


> Happy burfffday jig had to make a special stop in to say hey. Wish you a happy one brotha.


Congratulations on the baby buddy


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Congratulations on the baby buddy


Thanks bro he's 4 days old today. Most exciting shit ever.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 6, 2016)

Enwhysea said:


> Thanks bro he's 4 days old today. Most exciting shit ever.
> View attachment 3625081


Congrats sir and happy birthday Jig!

Just stopping in this afternoon before watering to say hello, ill snap a few pics while im in there.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2016)

Congratulations to NYC, beautiful creation bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2016)

@jigfresh, Happy Birthday hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2016)

Enwhysea said:


> Thanks bro he's 4 days old today. Most exciting shit ever.
> View attachment 3625081


Yea man shit will never be the same but 100%worth it


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow, this group even hands out birthday wishes? Man no wonder it's going on 5000+ pages....happy birthday @jigfresh thanks for leading me here


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Wow, this group even hands out birthday wishes? Man no wonder it's going on 5000+ pages....happy birthday @jigfresh thanks for leading me here


We all like each other that's why we stay, and stay and stay. This is family!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 6, 2016)

Enwhysea said:


> Thanks bro he's 4 days old today. Most exciting shit ever.
> View attachment 3625081


Grats buddy!!! It really is the best thing ever!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 6, 2016)

@oldman60 - she grew over 3" last night and into the glass of the hood........start of day 15......that was with a 90* bend on her yesterday too.....


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 6, 2016)

So i think i may have jumped in without a proper introduction so as to not step on the toes of the good people here in club 600 i would like to extend a formal hello to all of you gentlemen and presumably ladies. I am ArcticOrange and I am an organic gardner among other things. I live in my favorite frozen hell, Alaska.


In the summers i work long hours and will probably be around less but ive always got my garden growing and pics to be shared.

I am slowly developing my knowledge on biodynamics and building biological relationships within a soil environment if anyone would like to BS about microbe life count me in!

Other than that my garden is powered by a 600w solis tek bulb and ballast with a blockbuster reflector hood over a 4x4 space. My ladies currently are my main-lined NL5xHaze but here soon ill have some real treats in the mix!

Thank you sirs for providing a fun constructive environment here on RIU.

Best regards, good vibes

-Arctic Orange

-edit- and hats off to you DST for my favorite riu thread i have found.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 6, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> So i think i may have jumped in without a proper introduction so as to not step on the toes of the good people here in club 600 i would like to extend a formal hello to all of you gentlemen and presumably ladies. I am ArcticOrange and I am an organic gardner among other things. I live in my favorite frozen hell, Alaska.
> View attachment 3625135
> 
> In the summers i work long hours and will probably be around less but ive always got my garden growing and pics to be shared.
> ...


Welcome to the fam artic


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> So i think i may have jumped in without a proper introduction so as to not step on the toes of the good people here in club 600 i would like to extend a formal hello to all of you gentlemen and presumably ladies. I am ArcticOrange and I am an organic gardner among other things. I live in my favorite frozen hell, Alaska.
> View attachment 3625135
> 
> In the summers i work long hours and will probably be around less but ive always got my garden growing and pics to be shared.
> ...


Welcome and enjoy, that's what we do. And I'm sure you will have tons of valuable input.
Again welcome to the best family going........ OURS!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2016)

We should do a canvas of all the regulars here and find out how many years of growing
experience we actually have here. It could become a statistical nightmare though.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 6, 2016)

So this gal went all stretch on me. A lil clone i took right before i flipped the room to flower, i expected maybe a few grams at best...
 
 
Shes a little rough as she grew up the fastest and kept ramming her head into my hps lmao.

My wingspan is 6'5" for scale.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 6, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> So this gal went all stretch on me. A lil clone i took right before i flipped the room to flower, i expected maybe a few grams at best...
> View attachment 3625184
> View attachment 3625185
> Shes a little rough as she grew up the fastest and kept ramming her head into my hps lmao.
> ...


 
And this is clones momma


----------



## cindysid (Mar 6, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Does Cindy99 do good indoors?
> I've never grown it. It's pretty good smoke.


This will be my first time to grow indoors, but I have had some really good reports.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 6, 2016)

cindysid said:


> This will be my first time to grow indoors, but I have had some really good reports.


An oldie and a goodie! Hope she brings you good smoke!


----------



## cindysid (Mar 6, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> An oldie and a goodie! Hope she brings you good smoke!


Oldie and a goodie.....that's me! LOL


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2016)

C99 is one of my favorites for indoor just don't veg too long before you flip to 12/12.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 6, 2016)

I had originally germinated 3 C-99's for this grow. 2 turned out to be males, and I moved the third outdoors 2 days ago. It is huge (16 inches tall and wide). It still hasn't shown sex. It is probably female, since it has taken so long to show, so I will take clones as soon as she shows herself. I kind of screwed up by not taking a clone earlier and sexing it. I just didn't take the trouble since it would of been a hassle to put it under 12/12 when everything else I have indoors is in veg. Now, I'll have to fumigate any clones that go back into my grow room. Dumb mistake, I know! Well, if all else fails I still have another pack of seeds!


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 6, 2016)

cindysid said:


> I had originally germinated 3 C-99's for this grow. 2 turned out to be males, and I moved the third outdoors 2 days ago. It is huge (16 inches tall and wide). It still hasn't shown sex. It is probably female, since it has taken so long to show, so I will take clones as soon as she shows herself. I kind of screwed up by not taking a clone earlier and sexing it. I just didn't take the trouble since it would of been a hassle to put it under 12/12 when everything else I have indoors is in veg. Now, I'll have to fumigate any clones that go back into my grow room. Dumb mistake, I know! Well, if all else fails I still have another pack of seeds!


Next time throw a brown paper bag over a bottom branch and seal it up with a rubber band or a zip tie, that branch will sex out regardless of the light input on the rest of the plant. Either that or clone it and stick the clone in 12/12.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 6, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> Next time throw a brown paper bag over a bottom branch and seal it up with a rubber band or a zip tie, that branch will sex out regardless of the light input on the rest of the plant. Either that or clone it and stick the clone in 12/12.[/QUOTE/
> I hadn't heard of the paper bag trick. I will definitely use that in the future! I would of taken a clone earlier and sexed it, but it would have been the only plant under 12/12, and at the time, I considered it to be too much hassle. LOL I still have 9 Mother plants to deal with, but no Cindy except me and the one outside, if it proves to be female. I am also growing several Blue Dreams, inside and out. I did take clones of each of the outdoor plants as well as indoor, since I knew they were female since they were feminized seeds. I think I need a warehouse....


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 6, 2016)

Lol i was just thinking i need a warehouse the other day.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 6, 2016)

*#Frosty

2 Fast 2 Vast
  

Skunk
   
 *​


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Enwhysea said:


> Thanks bro he's 4 days old today. Most exciting shit ever.
> View attachment 3625081


Dude. That's what you been up too. Massive congratulations Holmes. We got one at 3 months just now....unlike his big bru he's not.much of a sleeper so life's a little frayed around the edges at the moment...but.its a buzz like no other enjoy every moment lad they change like weed plants on the daily lol.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 7, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> So i think i may have jumped in without a proper introduction so as to not step on the toes of the good people here in club 600 i would like to extend a formal hello to all of you gentlemen and presumably ladies. I am ArcticOrange and I am an organic gardner among other things. I live in my favorite frozen hell, Alaska.
> View attachment 3625135
> 
> In the summers i work long hours and will probably be around less but ive always got my garden growing and pics to be shared.
> ...


I'm new to the 600 too. Welcome man. Nice looking girls by the way.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 7, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> I'm new to the 600 too. Welcome man. Nice looking girls by the way.


Thank you sir


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Dude. That's what you been up too. Massive congratulations Holmes. We got one at 3 months just now....unlike his big bru he's not.much of a sleeper so life's a little frayed around the edges at the moment...but.its a buzz like no other enjoy every moment lad they change like weed plants on the daily lol.


Yeah I've noticed. It's super exciting but also super exhausting. Enjoying every moment of it though. 


On a side note has anyone run any of @Dr.D81 aligator kush ? Any tips on it if you have would be great.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 7, 2016)

Well I thought I was going to go to sleep but I made my first Live Resin and I'm freaking wired !! I blended Wonder Woman with Pineapple Chunk and I feel like I've drank three Redbulls.
I vacuumed and continuously folded for 2 hours on low heat.
The taste is unbelievable and it vapes so nice with hardly no cough. 
I wasn't expecting it to be so floral and fruity in smell in taste.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 7, 2016)

How's everyone doing this morning, that resin looks nice @Screaming trees pass some my way when you're done hitting it! lol


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 7, 2016)

So i have been curing my first harvest since starting to grow again and i have been smoking it for a few days now. Results are good, seeds from the herm plants in all my strains and a little in the small size for the harvest but quality is good. I have come up with a name for ? strain, Queso Chem, smells like cheese and fuel/chemicals and is almost white in color from all the trichromes. I have a clone mother of it and more seeds so i might find something special. Pretty happy with my first 600w grow over all. Got the next round under the 600 mh growing out for scrog.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a few f2 going now, but @curious old fart has grown three of the F1. I know I have sent plenty f2s out but not heard anything back on that one.


Enwhysea said:


> Yeah I've noticed. It's super exciting but also super exhausting. Enjoying every moment of it though.
> 
> 
> On a side note has anyone run any of @Dr.D81 aligator kush ? Any tips on it if you have would be great.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Talk about frustrating a mofo.....aeroprops.....more like aeropoops ffs. Ok. I am getting some roots on some of these....but I just tossed all the Deep Blue as they finally gave up the ghost. Looked to be rotted with constant spray from the manifold. I get a feeling it's just too strong for the set up. I admit the Deep Blue is a cunt to clone though. Fuk me the last one I had to clone from a cut from flower. Ach man. I am getting to the let's throw it off the roof stage again lol. Got some peat pellets and taking more clones tomorrow. At least I know it'll work.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2016)

Frustrating :
My trimmer has gone missing,and is not going to be around for his job....

 
He sucks ass this month. .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

Where are you? I need a job!

Winter plants:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Talk about frustrating a mofo.....aeroprops.....more like aeropoops ffs. Ok. I am getting some roots on some of these....but I just tossed all the Deep Blue as they finally gave up the ghost. Looked to be rotted with constant spray from the manifold. I get a feeling it's just too strong for the set up. I admit the Deep Blue is a cunt to clone though. Fuk me the last one I had to clone from a cut from flower. Ach man. I am getting to the let's throw it off the roof stage again lol. Got some peat pellets and taking more clones tomorrow. At least I know it'll work.


a week in on my cloner...fireballs & srsog


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a few f2 going now, but @curious old fart has grown three of the F1. I know I have sent plenty f2s out but not heard anything back on that one.


She was easy to grow....so special requirements.
Unfortunately, I lost her and several other strains due to poor plant management.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a week in on my cloner...fireballs & srsog
> View attachment 3625743


Jig said you were his prop Guru
What do you put in the rez Bob?

I have water and plash of h2o2


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Couple of the hotdogs showing roots.
 
And of course the male Fireball. The female takes a bit longer


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2016)

I think his secret is the lighting.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Jig said you were his prop Guru
> What do you put in the rez Bob?
> 
> I have water and plash of h2o2


My cloner has a 3gal rez.
I use dyna grow:
pro-tekt @ 10ml 
& kln @ 5ml
Per 3 gals.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I think his secret is the lighting.


T5's @ 18" 18/6
pump 24/7
Air stone for kicks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys... just wanted to say thanks for all the birthday wishes.  Yesterday was kinda shitty, but also great. So can't complain. Today I had 3 different classes of kids sing happy birthday to me in horrible accents. I'm speaking English at the local elementary school. 1-6 grade... fun stuff.

And glad to have you new guys on board. This is one of the best places on the internet. A real great family we have.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello 600! How's things? 

I put a short video together to fill you in on what's happening here.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Hello 600! How's things?
> 
> I put a short video together to fill you in on what's happening here.


Welcome back. Your babies look happy. Good to see you back at it and doing well.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Welcome back. Your babies look happy. Good to see you back at it and doing well.
> 
> 
> cof


Thank you cof. Yeah, they're doing ok now. I was having trouble with cold temperatures during lights off and I believe it was locking some nutes out and stunting them. I moved things around and slowly started building things back up in them, so hopefully I can get some decent buds out of them. 

Don't know if any of you remember, but there was a court injunction in place here, preventing the government from forcing existing MMJ patients to stop growing at home, destroy their existing gardens and obtain their meds from government approved "Licensed Producers" until an appeal could be heard in the federal supreme court. Well that ruling has finally come down and cemented my right to grow. Just have to wait until they finalize things and I will go legit. Yes! Finally I can grow without fear. Hallelujah brothers and sisters! 

Here's the gist. 

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/02/24/medical-marijuana-patients-can-grow-own-cannabis-judge-rules.html


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2016)

Aaaand, with recreational going to be legal around the corner, with hopefully the right to home grow for that as well, I'd like to start promoting BB Seeds here on the up and up. Also, I'm considering a grow consultant business to help newbies get their grows off the ground. 

Let's make some money!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 7, 2016)

Right on duchie, happy for you!

First day at the new gig went just fine,,, I got this


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2016)

"“I agree that the plaintiffs have . . . demonstrated that cannabis can be produced safely and securely with limited risk to public safety and consistently with the promotion of public health.” Justice Phelan

Booyah!!!


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 7, 2016)

caged em


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome back duchie good to see your back to it.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2016)

And this is happening. I believe my city may be one of the testing grounds. Either way, I'm think I'm heading back to school. Broadcast Journalism I think. 

"Guaranteed Basic Income". 

https://nowtoronto.com/news/is-fix-for-poverty-as-simple-as-cheque-in-the-mail?/


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 7, 2016)

this dude stole $60 from me tonight at the tropicana in atlantic city NJ.

im a little salty about it..

just gonna sit on the beach tomorrow and enjoy that


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Cheers Bob. 


duchieman said:


> Hello 600! How's things?
> 
> I put a short video together to fill you in on what's happening here.


Always good to see you around Duchie. Glad things are on the up for you bru. Hollar at BB info 8f you got ideas.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

Back home to the garden after a great trip to NorCal 
 


whodatnation said:


> Right on duchie, happy for you!
> 
> First day at the new gig went just fine,,, I got this


man you so got that shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

Larry B
 one of the SCOGs


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 8, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> How's everyone doing this morning, that resin looks nice @Screaming trees pass some my way when you're done hitting it! lol


Man I wish I could of let you try it. After I showed the family what I had done, 1.85 g was gone within 30 minutes after everyone tried it. They LOVED it. Tasted like sweet Peaches and green beans. Craziest thing I'd ever smoked with that kind of a taste that packed a nice headband full body spine tingling high. Can't wait to make some more and experiment with other strains.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 8, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Man I wish I could of let you tried it. After I showed the family what I had done, 1.85 g was gone within 30 minutes after everyone tried it. They LOVED it. Tasted like sweet Peaches and green beans. Craziest thing I'd ever smoked with that kind of a taste that packed a nice headband full body spine tingling high. Can't wait to make some more and experiment with other strains.


Sounds delicious, definitely wanna try pressing some of my next crop, kinda has a citrus and bubblegum smell.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2016)

Well ppm has risen again to 1000 I have emptied res filled up with 35ltrs water,

150ml bloom
15ml boost 
15ml cal/mag
7.5ml root zone

Ppm 700 
Ph 5.5 

See how they go to this I wonder what they have stopped drinking


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 8, 2016)

ArcticOrange said:


> Sounds delicious, definitely wanna try pressing some of my next crop, kinda has a citrus and bubblegum smell.
> View attachment 3626345


Man that looks mouthwatering. What all kind of lighting are you running in there?
If you got a good vacuum then you gotta try the Live Version. I couldn't do it the way the professionals do it but I made due with what I had. I fine chopped the fresh trimmings without pulverizing it. Put it in my deep freezer right on the surface where it was the coldest so it would freeze faster. Got everything prepared in advance so I could take advantage of the frozen trimmings before they started thawing. Packed my tube and clamped a 55 micron silkscreen on and went to work. It's a very slow procedure so make sure your back is strong from being bent over for so long lol. Slow purge it down keeping it as cool as you possibly can without hurting the purging.
After that I scrapped and laid it on parchment paper then I cold vacuumed and folded a couple times and then cut the heat up just enough to keep it from flaking and crystallizing and then I just kept vacuuming and folding till it was firm. I probably could of stopped sooner but I wanted to make sure it was as clean as possible. It's so much tastier doing it with fresh product instead of dried and cured. I highly recommend it to anyone who likes a good tasting vaporized smoke.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 8, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Man that looks mouthwatering. What all kind of lighting are you running in there?
> If you got a good vacuum then you gotta try the Live Version. I couldn't do it the way the professionals do it but I made due with what I had. I fine chopped the fresh trimmings without pulverizing it. Put it in my deep freezer right on the surface where it was the coldest so it would freeze faster. Got everything prepared in advance so I could take advantage of the frozen trimmings before they started thawing. Packed my tube and clamped a 55 micron silkscreen on and went to work. It's a very slow procedure so make sure your back is strong from being bent over for so long lol. Slow purge it down keeping it as cool as you possibly can without hurting the purging.
> After that I scrapped and laid it on parchment paper then I cold vacuumed and folded a couple times and then cut the heat up just enough to keep it from flaking and crystallizing and then I just kept vacuuming and folding till it was firm. I probably could of stopped sooner but I wanted to make sure it was as clean as possible. It's so much tastier doing it with fresh product instead of dried and cured. I highly recommend it to anyone who likes a good tasting vaporized smoke.


Ill definitely keep this method in mind, i do have a good vac but no pro press or anything. Im running that 600W Solistek HPS to a solistek ballast, blockbuster reflector hood for a square footprint in the 4x4, the CFL looking bulbs are quartz Reptile UVB bulbs, i move them around throughout flower keeping them about 6in away from the colas.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 8, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Well ppm has risen again to 1000 I have emptied res filled up with 35ltrs water,
> 
> 150ml bloom
> 15ml boost
> ...


What week are you at there sir?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2016)

Day 32 of 12/12 there at, the don't seem to be having any issues


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 8, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Day 32 of 12/12 there at, the don't seem to be having any issues


Yea they look good, seems early for them to slow down,


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 8, 2016)

I was gonna ask what your RH is at, only thing i can see/think is that the ends of your leafs, the serrated parts are starting to point up ever so slightly indicating moisture stress. could cause them to be drinking more straight water and causing the PPM drift.

the circled areas were the areas i was talking about with lifted edges, could be just from the photo though.


in fact now that i'm looking at it blown up they appear to have a slight downturn? hard to tell....


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2016)

Am not sure I only have a thermometer In there but it will lower if anything around the 30-40% I'd say


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

Could this be the new Breeders Boutique hot spot?????

Legalising cannabis would raise £1BILLION in tax, Liberal Democrats claim as they back legalisation because Britain's war on drugs has 'failed'


Lib Dem leader Tim Farron said 'prohibition of cannabis has failed' and said a legal market would allow control over what sold and provide a new source of tax


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2016)

Who knows what the fukwit politicians will do. They certainly never do anything their voters ask of them. While the right are in power I can't see much happening except police forces putting their increasingly lower budgets into solving other crimes. Its a shame there are only about 10 Lib Dem politicians lol. One can only hope.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes low humidity It seems to be the leafs do feel a bit dry aswell towards the back iv raised light a little hope they stay well


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Could this be the new Breeders Boutique hot spot?????
> 
> Legalising cannabis would raise £1BILLION in tax, Liberal Democrats claim as they back legalisation because Britain's war on drugs has 'failed'
> 
> ...


Nope! This is!!!

Another one came down today! It''s snowballing like January here.

"*B.C. judge says minimum sentence for marijuana production cruel and unsual*
*B.C. court is second to reject mandatory minimum for growing pot for purpose of trafficking"*

*"*
*But Fenlon said since the legal definition of trafficking can include giving pot away, the law might inadvertently incarcerate students or sick people for sharing home-grown pot.*

*"I note that a six month sentence is typical for a first time trafficker involved in a relatively sophisticated commercial dial-a-dope operation," Fenlon wrote.*


*The decision found a mandatory minimum could inadvertently jail students or sick people for sharing home-grown pot. (iStock)*

*"Imposing that sentence on a 19-year-old student or a migraine sufferer who is growing six plants intending to share them with friends would, in my view, be abhorrent to most Canadians.""*

*http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/b-c-judge-says-minimum-sentence-for-marijuana-production-cruel-and-unsual-1.3480186*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

They wouldn't let me bring in the 3 units I brought to the LA Medical Cup. Apparently they are against giving it away now.

Fortunately the security boss looked at the buds and told them it was just leaf for edibles. They let me in. I gave a bunch away and a ton of seeds to various patients in wheelchairs. One guy had his two growers with him and I swear one of them could be @Dr.D81 's twin. They were very excited to try the Purple haze and the Animal Cookies. I also gave them a jar of Purple Haze oil. The patient should have plenty of medicine to help him dial in his best regimine. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They wouldn't let me bring in the 3 units I brought to the LA Medical Cup. Apparently they are against giving it away now.
> 
> Fortunately the security boss looked at the buds and told them it was just leaf for edibles. They let me in. I gave a bunch away and a ton of seeds to various patients in wheelchairs. One guy had his two growers with him and I swear one of them could be @Dr.D81 's twin. They were very excited to try the Purple haze and the Animal Cookies. I also gave them a jar of Purple Haze oil. The patient should have plenty of medicine to help him dial in his best regimine.
> 
> ...


Haha that is to funny


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> They wouldn't let me bring in the 3 units I brought to the LA Medical Cup. Apparently they are against giving it away now.
> 
> Fortunately the security boss looked at the buds and told them it was just leaf for edibles. They let me in. I gave a bunch away and a ton of seeds to various patients in wheelchairs. One guy had his two growers with him and I swear one of them could be @Dr.D81 's twin. They were very excited to try the Purple haze and the Animal Cookies. I also gave them a jar of Purple Haze oil. The patient should have plenty of medicine to help him dial in his best regimine.
> 
> ...


Wow a screw with a heart, nice.
Oops... I think I just showed my age.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

He was a 300 pound linebacker type. I gave him a bag of leaf wink wink.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Who knows what the fukwit politicians will do. They certainly never do anything their voters ask of them. While the right are in power I can't see much happening except police forces putting their increasingly lower budgets into solving other crimes. Its a shame there are only about 10 Lib Dem politicians lol. One can only hope.


When you say right,are you facing north?
And if so,if you face south,will the right become the left?

I'm not high yet..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

Politicians are only interested in $$$.

Paul Ryan is actually a refreshing change to the professional political types. I am going to follow his progress and see what he can achieve. I expect great things. Maybe he can navigate this Supreme Court seat filling process successfully.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

He's a puppet for the republican "elite's"......and I'm a republican (not an elite), but not a supporter of their liberal leanings. Not a trump fan either


cof


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> He's a puppet for the republican "elite's"......and I'm a republican (not an elite), but not a supporter of their liberal leanings. Not a trump fan either
> 
> 
> cof


So what are you thinking of doing?

I guess I'm an independent.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

The one that I like is Kasich, but he is a l-o-n-g shot.

Politicians are being elected as a popularity contest instead of who is best qualified. 


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

As you said - it really does not matter because it is the elites behind the scenes that are pulling the strings.

Oil money, auto money, tobacco money, utility money.

Our only weapon is to create a group that is bigger than these giants and force them to do what we want. Time for another tea party


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 8, 2016)

I shy away from it all... Got other stuff on my mind  

Back to work.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> When you say right,are you facing north?
> And if so,if you face south,will the right become the left?
> 
> I'm not high yet..


Most of the left in the UK is almost right now. T Blair saw to that. I live under the Sea now so I tend to only look up.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

When the national guard shows up in Mendo to tear out all of the non-industrial grows, you might wish you paid more attention. 

We really need to get these candidates to state their drug war positions. Trump is anti alcohol so he might be pro Canna.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2016)

If I was American, I'd be going totally insane right now.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> As you said - it really does not matter because it is the elites behind the scenes that are pulling the strings.
> 
> Oil money, auto money, tobacco money, utility money.
> 
> Our only weapon is to create a group that is bigger than these giants and force them to do what we want. Time for another tea party


there's a major revolt in the republican party, hence the rise of trump....and the elites don't like it. their boy is Rubio.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> We really need to get these candidates to state their drug war positions. Trump is anti alcohol so he might be pro Canna.


I figure he's for it, as long as he can make a profit..


duchieman said:


> If I was American, I'd be going totally insane right now.


I did that when Obama was elected.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2016)

There's been reports that our immigration department phones and website have seen a very noticeable spike from Americans inquiring about emigrating to Canada, in case Trump gets elected.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

people have been threatening to leave at every election...Alex Baldwin's is still here, but you're welcome to him.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2016)

I saw a funny article from nova scotia saying they will gladly welcome anyone fleeing American from trump or Hilary. gave me a chuckle lol


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> people have been threatening to leave at every election...Alex Baldwin's is still here, but you're welcome to him.
> 
> 
> cof


I'll take your Baldwin for our Bieber and Dion. Hell, throw in the other Baldwins too.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I saw a funny article from nova scotia saying they will gladly welcome anyone fleeing American from trump or Hilary. gave me a chuckle lol


Radio DJ from Cape Breton started it. He says he's been so inundated with calls and emails that it's taking over his life. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/fox-news-donald-trump-cape-breton-canada-americans-moving-1.3470962


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2016)

My misses and I briefly considered it to be honest lmao. This world is quickly heading to the shitter.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2016)

It's a very beautiful place, except in winter. They can get really pounded out there at times. Kinda like the Gulf of Mexico except with ice and snow.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> As you said - it really does not matter because it is the elites behind the scenes that are pulling the strings.
> 
> Oil money, auto money, tobacco money, utility money.
> 
> Our only weapon is to create a group that is bigger than these giants and force them to do what we want. Time for another tea party


A weed party....like a real weed party..

I'm sure it's a few marijuana bucks...to become elite.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am in the they all are fucking crooks corner, so weed party sounds good to me. I am an outlaw but at lest I am honest about it


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

duchieman said:


> I'll take your Baldwin for our Bieber and Dion. Hell, throw in the other Baldwins too.


anything but Bieber...we have laws against cruel and unusual punishment


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> anything but Bieber...we have laws against cruel and unusual punishment
> 
> 
> cof


Amen.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 8, 2016)

I've said it before "If you want a peaceful life, never discuss religion or politics
with friends or family" dad was right on with that one.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 8, 2016)

What's the best Blueberry you can get ?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

the clone only cut from southern cali


cof


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 8, 2016)

Well fuck


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2016)

I think it is the same one that Snoop Dogg is promoting as Blueberry Dream.

from the Cannabis
The Leafs By Snoop bud offerings include eight strains of marijuana flower — Cali Kush, Northern Lights, Blueberry Dream and others — sold as pre-packaged eighths, quarters and ounces. The same eight strains are available as concentrates, both wax and shatter. And the Leafs By Snoop edibles line includes six different chocolate bar flavors, four types of cannabis drops, two gummies flavors, four fruit chews options and what Snoop calls “peanut butter gems
Snoop launched his new weed line, Leafs By Snoop, at an extravagant private party on Nov. 9 at a suburban Denver home owned by LivWell owner John Lord. LivWell, one of the largest pot shop operators and cannabis cultivators in Colorado, will sell Leafs By Snoop products exclusively in Colorado for the first 30 days, after which the product will be available wholesale to other shops, according to a source close to the brand



cof


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I think it is the same one that Snoop Dogg is promoting as Blueberry Dream.
> 
> from the Cannabis
> The Leafs By Snoop bud offerings include eight strains of marijuana flower — Cali Kush, Northern Lights, Blueberry Dream and others — sold as pre-packaged eighths, quarters and ounces. The same eight strains are available as concentrates, both wax and shatter. And the Leafs By Snoop edibles line includes six different chocolate bar flavors, four types of cannabis drops, two gummies flavors, four fruit chews options and what Snoop calls “peanut butter gems
> ...


Holy shit if I'm not of the loop lol. 
I didn't know none of this.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2016)

What's his executive branch? Like Snoop really needs the cash, lol. Lets sell some weed to add to my gazillions.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

Just mixing his grip man. Like alll good businessmen has his fingers in all sorts of pies. From a whorehouse in Vegas to a weed line in Cali, he cant rap for toffee anymore and his reggae album was weak as....... Gotta keep his brand moving. 

I hate how the new successful is being a brand, in the states celebrity isn't enough.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2016)

They all sold their asses and souls at the crossroads.lol

But I agree. In business you have to diversify. I have 3 businesses and starting a 4th.....we're getting into Educational recruitment. Within 2 years there will be massive shortages in the UK teaching sector.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

Brit kids don't want to learn anymore, too lazy knowing our gov will keep handing them dole each week. Who wants to teach kids that don't want to learn.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2016)

Teachers who can earn more than in their home country. Wether kids want to learn or not, they still legally need to go to school. And someone needs to teach them (or be in the classroom trying to teach them). You are a priority in the UK if applying for a Tier 2 Visa and looking for a teaching job. I think you will see a difference in the coming decade with children as the parents of the digital age try to push their little Jonny's and Jemima's to be the best at everything so they can increase their Likes and Popularity on social media. Either way, they all need to attend school


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 9, 2016)

Question my 600 friends... Lets say there is this guy named Phil and he comes over and Phil thinks for what ever reason I could of been thinking of his wife/girlfriend? Which I had never ever ever ever ever in my entire 4 years of working with her. (Shes a supervisor/mom role at work, even with age, early 50s?) Has kids my age and all. I find other women my age or younger with nice boobs or body/curvvyness my types.

Any who... he makes clear basically he knows where my home and family are. Even like.... wouldn't want a group to come see me... Or that he makes clear of a gun under his seat. This all over his women. Hes talking about how she looks at the phone basically when I text....dunno I'm just texting fucking info lol

So basically I explain my life and he kinda explains his with a thug life attitude. I come inside and talk with my wife about it all ....

I'm working with the guy and have no real ties to my boss besides her being my boss and working with her. Should I cut ties in an easy way? I have my family to worry about first and formost... My work I'm doing for the guy can end at the drop of a hat ...but hes paying me to "burn data" for him.

I text him back after tonight and told him I wouldn't tell his wife about our talk like he asked in the text before that but my wife is a different story.

I'm thinking of ending that relationship on hopefully mutual terms and not be paranoid for the rest of my existence?

Guess I wanted to mention that Phil is my age of early 30s....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Teachers who can earn more than in their home country. Wether kids want to learn or not, they still legally need to go to school. And someone needs to teach them (or be in the classroom trying to teach them). You are a priority in the UK if applying for a Tier 2 Visa and looking for a teaching job. I think you will see a difference in the coming decade with children as the parents of the digital age try to push their little Jonny's and Jemima's to be the best at everything so they can increase their Likes and Popularity on social media. Either way, they all need to attend school


see which way the euro vote swings. could be chaos either way. way to stoned to be talking politics at this time of a morning anyhow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Question my 600 friends... Lets say there is this guy named Phil and he comes over and Phil thinks for what ever reason I could of been thinking of his wife/girlfriend? Which I had never ever ever ever ever in my entire 4 years of working with her. (Shes a supervisor/mom role at work, even with age, early 50s?) Has kids my age and all. I find other women my age or younger with nice boobs or body/curvvyness my types.
> 
> Any who... he makes clear basically he knows where my home and family are. Even like.... wouldn't want a group to come see me... Or that he makes clear of a gun under his seat. This all over his women. Hes talking about how she looks at the phone basically when I text....dunno I'm just texting fucking info lol
> 
> ...


jealousy one thing I'm learning more and more of man, never underestimate folks greed, jealousy and stupidity. hard to find good people these days. speaking on your issue if if he's told you not to tell his wife he's mentioned it who knows what the back story is there. maybe he's caught her cheating on him before. Me personally, i'd probably just tell him my wife's hotter hence, she's my fucking wife and move on but you guys will get shot over there for saying shit like that.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 9, 2016)

Had to chop the super purple- it went all hermie on me. was just shy of week 9 I believe. Came out very purple, reeks of candy and deleciousness. Its dense, with large flower parts. Definitely looking forward to smoking her.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2016)

nice buds.

I too am learning the depth and power of peoples insecurities and trust issues. It's a powerful beast. I would get myself out the situation as carefully as possible. Not mention to the lady why, if she asks, you can tell her to ask her boyfriend about it, and leave it at that. Jealousy and mistrust are strong and deep and cloud the judgement. Even if everyone in the entire world is screaming at 'phil' that he's wrong, and making shit up... he isn't going to hear it... and will probably use it as more 'proof' to justify his feelings. If it were me I'd split the scene ASAP.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 9, 2016)

I texted him back after he said the whole my bad I thought you were "the one". I said "its coo I just don't want drama"...kinda late though and told him I'm not sure if I want that kind of acquaintance.

No response back.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2016)

"Phil the Dill" needs to get his house in order and not go about accussing others of messing with it. I have never understood why someone in a relationship would go after the person having an affair with their partner. Surely it's the partner that needs a good kick in the fanny!!! (and I mean front fanny!!) And that applies to both sexes. After all it takes 2 to tango, Like you said Zspy, bloody Thug Lifers!!!! They think they are still in the playground at school. Good luck with it all, sounds like a real pain in the bahookey!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm not worried about his house lol ..thats where I'm alright in partaking in the money I'm getting with the guy though. I told him I pretty much wanted to be business only and leave his personal stuff out.. I'm not coo on the cheating stuff. Was young, stupid and had to learn the hard way on cheating...

I'll have to remind my self not to talk about work lol ...guy is superrrrrrr obsessive though. I already knew that before meeting him....but I didn't think he would tell a person he has a gun and will use it if someone is after his women.

First time having to deal in the adult world with someone threatening me in that manner.... I'm a pretty chill person thats never had to rule with an iron fist or get angry at stuff or anything.

Hopefully he can be civil about it and understand I would like to sever ties...I hope lol


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 9, 2016)

On a lighter note ....thanks to the paranoia up the yang ..I started 8 fresh seeds  

My 2nd grow has begun!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 9, 2016)

Sick with ze flu. Fucking hate it. A hit from the bong is like a kick to the fever. Vommiting have stopped thats nice..
Extreme Kush day 18
Topbud
 
Polybud


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2016)

Aye Hydro lad, the flu is sweeping across Europe big time. Get well bud, it's a proper fukker this one.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll put up some porn myself the resin bomb (first 4) is Hotdog x Sour Cherry 1 from Breeders Boutique.
The rest are Smelly Cherry, Jake's Dream 1, Jake's Dream 2, Blue Pit.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Question my 600 friends... Lets say there is this guy named Phil and he comes over and Phil thinks for what ever reason I could of been thinking of his wife/girlfriend? Which I had never ever ever ever ever in my entire 4 years of working with her. (Shes a supervisor/mom role at work, even with age, early 50s?) Has kids my age and all. I find other women my age or younger with nice boobs or body/curvvyness my types.
> 
> Any who... he makes clear basically he knows where my home and family are. Even like.... wouldn't want a group to come see me... Or that he makes clear of a gun under his seat. This all over his women. Hes talking about how she looks at the phone basically when I text....dunno I'm just texting fucking info lol
> 
> ...


Dude that's messed up. The smart thing to do would be cut ties and move on because you don't need that in your life. But on a primal note, Hes got some nerve testing your character as a man. Because if there's anything I've ever learned, you don't know a mans past and what kind of person he really is. For all we know you could be an ex assassin and that would of been his last days on earth lol. But yea I'd personally say odious Amigos.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 9, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Sick with ze flu. Fucking hate it. A hit from the bong is like a kick to the fever. Vommiting have stopped thats nice..
> Extreme Kush day 18
> Topbud
> View attachment 3627248
> PolybudView attachment 3627247


Man I hate to hear that. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'll put up some porn myself the resin bomb (first 4) is Hotdog x Sour Cherry 1 from Breeders Boutique.
> The rest are Smelly Cherry, Jake's Dream 1, Jake's Dream 2, Blue Pit.
> View attachment 3627298 View attachment 3627299 View attachment 3627300 View attachment 3627301 View attachment 3627302 View attachment 3627303 View attachment 3627304 View attachment 3627305


Looking gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat in there Oldman....Frosties ain't got a look in lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2016)

About to hit flower....Sk x DB


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> About to hit flower....Sk x DB
> View attachment 3627409
> View attachment 3627411


Watch that baby for balls genuity mine started about 2 weeks past bud set, finished week 4.
Frostiest wenches I've grown so far.
@DST, thanks but the credit goes to the breeder on these all they got was food and water
honestly the easiest grow to date.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Watch that baby for balls genuity mine started about 2 weeks past bud set, finished week 4.
> Frostiest wenches I've grown so far.
> @DST, thanks but the credit goes to the breeder on these all they got was food and water
> honestly the easiest grow to date.


Same here Gen

On a sad note we lost a good man to the game last week. Got a buddy back in LA got seen hustle a sack and someone called the law on him. fucking second little weed charge here lately so they are going to try fuck him.

Well much better news is i am finally getting a proper camera today
this one plus flash, bag and long cheep nikkor zoom


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2016)

It's official. My aero prop was made on a Friday afternoon by some Spanish dude Jose-Carajo. What a piece of shit lol. I have already had to send one pump back. Today i came in to see the clones looking a bit sad.....most of the grommets or whatever you call them that spurt the water out were not working. I replaced 5 of them...the only bonus was that fukkin Jose had sent a spare set of grommets.....grrrr grrrr and thrice grrrr. And not a Tony Tiger grrr neither.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2016)

Happy clones


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 9, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Dude that's messed up. The smart thing to do would be cut ties and move on because you don't need that in your life. But on a primal note, Hes got some nerve testing your character as a man. Because if there's anything I've ever learned, you don't know a mans past and what kind of person he really is. For all we know you could be an ex assassin and that would of been his last days on earth lol. But yea I'd personally say odious Amigos.


Yeah I've text him in a way explaining the problems it's causing for my home after my wife heard my tales of wild accusations.. Told him that it would be best if we go our own ways and tried to call with no answer.

I'm too damn old to be dealing with this thug bullshit.... I smoke to slow my thought process down and keep anxiety and depression at bay. Guess what I can't stop thinking about ALL day while at work right now....

I'm excited to grow my first set of photos though!! 12/12, HSTing, main lining, fimming and topping here I come!!! Ohhh I need a clone tent to store my babies when I'm able too. I might just build a mini 2x2x4 to store either a mother or clones. Choices choices!


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 9, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Man I hate to hear that. Hope you get to feeling better.


Mr. Rodgers( the pbs neighborhood guy) was a trained military sniper with a ton of confirmed kills, on a lighter note those damned autos are finally finishing up so I can get ready to flower my big girls as soon as I have the room back! Gotta up pot 2 of the pineapples, the 1 gallons are a bit small and the tall lanky pineapple is starting to suffer for it, plus I hear the boutique is haveing a nice weekend sale so my Michigan weekend trip will have to have a quick internet cafe stop in the itenerary, shaping up to be a good one! Glad most is well on the 600, beautiful porn as always!


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 9, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Dude that's messed up. The smart thing to do would be cut ties and move on because you don't need that in your life. But on a primal note, Hes got some nerve testing your character as a man. Because if there's anything I've ever learned, you don't know a mans past and what kind of person he really is. For all we know you could be an ex assassin and that would of been his last days on earth lol. But yea I'd personally say odious Amigos.


This is the thread I was trying to reply to, lol, stoner typist


----------



## Javadog (Mar 9, 2016)

Love the structure on that cross Gen.

Z, if you can move away, then doing so might be the smartest move. Good luck!

That Purple really lit up under the flash Pap. Nice Work!

JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2016)

DST said:


> It's official. My aero prop was made on a Friday afternoon by some Spanish dude Jose-Carajo. What a piece of shit lol. I have already had to send one pump back. Today i came in to see the clones looking a bit sad.....most of the grommets or whatever you call them that spurt the water out were not working. I replaced 5 of them...the only bonus was that fukkin Jose had sent a spare set of grommets.....grrrr grrrr and thrice grrrr. And not a Tony Tiger grrr neither.


Have jig straighten out Jose


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 9, 2016)

Just 4 more days sirs!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 9, 2016)

DST said:


> They all sold their asses and souls at the crossroads.lol
> 
> But I agree. In business you have to diversify. I have 3 businesses and starting a 4th.....we're getting into Educational recruitment. Within 2 years there will be massive shortages in the UK teaching sector.


This reminded me of something I'd like to share with you, and others too, and I'd like some opinion and or advice please. But first, a little backstory. I'm first generation Canadian to Hungarian refugees, both parents, who fled during the revolution in 56. My mother has 7 siblings and my father 11, but I have never met or communicated with any of them, up until about three weeks ago. My cousin on my mothers side to start. With that said. I also learned a few months ago that I am eligible for Hungarian citizenship by blood, without giving up my birth citizenship. I belief this would make me some sort of EU "citizen" and Canadian dual ??? I understand its as easy as paperwork and small fee. 

Question is whether I should go for it and if it would benefit me in anyway or worse, screw things up. I like the idea of being able to work there, if it arises, without the fuss, etc. I think that sums it up. Anybody care to throw out some advise?


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 9, 2016)

duchieman said:


> This reminded me of something I'd like to share with you, and others too, and I'd like some opinion and or advice please. But first, a little backstory. I'm first generation Canadian to Hungarian refugees, both parents, who fled during the revolution in 56. My mother has 7 siblings and my father 11, but I have never met or communicated with any of them, up until about three weeks ago. My cousin on my mothers side to start. With that said. I also learned a few months ago that I am eligible for Hungarian citizenship by blood, without giving up my birth citizenship. I belief this would make me some sort of EU "citizen" and Canadian dual ??? I understand its as easy as paperwork and small fee.
> 
> Question is whether I should go for it and if it would benefit me in anyway or worse, screw things up. I like the idea of being able to work there, if it arises, without the fuss, etc. I think that sums it up. Anybody care to throw out some advise?


Check with your governments office of naturalization or equivalent. Their website will tell you if there are any penalties to dual nationality with a specific country. I would also look up what hungarys passport rights are, there could be benefits like travel to a country restricted by the canadian govt, and there could be banking and or taxation potential if you chose to bank overseas. Just some things to think about.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 9, 2016)

Interesting question Duchie.

We went from the Land of the Free to the Land of the Fee. 

Accept our citizenship and find yourself with dependents not related to you. :0)

Where is this not the case though? EU? Interesting. Good luck!

P.S. I also came up with:

Land of the Free
Stuff of the Brave

heh heh heh


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd give my left nut for a Hungarian passport. As long as you don't have to give up your Canadian Passport, there is no reason in the world (in my opinion) to not claim you Hungarian passport too. Shit, talk about a ticket to live in so many places. It's like having a US passport and having access to living and working in all the us states.... only it's europe.  You can be my neighbor down here if you'd like. Life is cheap here... of course everyone speaks a different language.

If it won't break the bank, and you don't have to give anything up.... I say go for it. The options it opens up. And I think your girl would be able to qualify as the daughter of a hungarian father. And that is an even bigger option, in my eyes. She has a long time to go where north america could go south, giving her lots of options here.

What an opportunity.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Have jig straighten out Jose


Yeah... we had a few words yesterday... I'll get things worked out hahaha


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

duchieman said:


> This reminded me of something I'd like to share with you, and others too, and I'd like some opinion and or advice please. But first, a little backstory. I'm first generation Canadian to Hungarian refugees, both parents, who fled during the revolution in 56. My mother has 7 siblings and my father 11, but I have never met or communicated with any of them, up until about three weeks ago. My cousin on my mothers side to start. With that said. I also learned a few months ago that I am eligible for Hungarian citizenship by blood, without giving up my birth citizenship. I belief this would make me some sort of EU "citizen" and Canadian dual ??? I understand its as easy as paperwork and small fee.
> 
> Question is whether I should go for it and if it would benefit me in anyway or worse, screw things up. I like the idea of being able to work there, if it arises, without the fuss, etc. I think that sums it up. Anybody care to throw out some advise?


What Jig said. Absolutely go for it Duchie. Why not? my wife has dual passport status. I don't know of many countries that will not allow it. Except two European countries...i.e you can't have a Hungarian passport and another passport from a member state. Most EU countries will not expect you to start paying taxes unless you live and work there. So unlike the US (not sure of Canada) you don't have to file tax returns just because you have a passport from that country. My coffeeshop owner friend's partner had a Canadian and an EU passport and one of my best mates fiance also has an EU and Canadian. If anything, she says she gets hassle from Canadian customs when she comes back to the country asking all sorts of stupid shit. But I guess you get that if you are Canadian and decide to leave that fantastic country...I mean why would anyone want to go on holiday outside of Canada if they live there......Customs officials can often be up their own arses lol (and that's me being nice). 
My Mum was pulled at American customs once by an official. She was interviewed and questioned about her frequent travel to the US. Not only did she own a house in the US at the time, she was also having a relationship with someone. She quite clearly stated to the guy that she was travelling within her rights and could visit the US as she pleased under their conditions. She's was sure pissed the Amercian guy interviweing her was of Chinese origin and had terrible English lmfao. "who the hell did he think he was" or words to that effect.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I'd give my left nut for a Hungarian passport. As long as you don't have to give up your Canadian Passport, there is no reason in the world (in my opinion) to not claim you Hungarian passport too. Shit, talk about a ticket to live in so many places. It's like having a US passport and having access to living and working in all the us states.... only it's europe.  You can be my neighbor down here if you'd like. Life is cheap here... of course everyone speaks a different language.
> 
> If it won't break the bank, and you don't have to give anything up.... I say go for it. The options it opens up. And I think your girl would be able to qualify as the daughter of a hungarian father. And that is an even bigger option, in my eyes. She has a long time to go where north america could go south, giving her lots of options here.
> 
> What an opportunity.


if I were you Rodriguez I'd be holding onto my nuts lol.......you're lucky you still got a pair, bahahahaha.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2016)

DST said:


> if I were you Rodriguez I'd be holding onto my nuts lol.......you're lucky you still got a pair, bahahahaha.


Fuck me mate.... you have no idea. 

Exciting times at the jig house! It's like a bad TV show. Funny how shitty we can make great situations sometimes.

vacuum arrived btw


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

Yup, we men can be our own worst enemies at times lad. You ain't done shit except being a bit....erm.....I'll leave it at that, lol.

Cool on the vacuum. Rock and roll time.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

On another note Jig, Yin no2 slept for like 12 hours straight last night. He's only been at day care 2 days, I reckon they've given him some drugs or something lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2016)

Praise FSM for the sleep. I remember the first night little H slept through the night... I woke up in the morning and I thought she was dead. It was one of the worst moments of my life honestly.... then I realized she was alive and thought.... this is the best moment ever.... I just slept through the night!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

Yup, pretty much the same thing. If he goes over 3 hours I am convinced he's broon bread........long may this continue but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 10, 2016)

Whats up 600 things are starting to get sexy at day 17 of flower the new Philips 400v greenpower lights and the 315 lec are working there magic
  

Strain HSO Purple trainwreak

Follow a long if you can be stuffed 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dirtynerd-hso-blue-dream-ds-black-russian.858377/page-56


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Don't spose you have the bag still, I believe it should be sour Kush x deep blue. I didn't do sk x smelly cherry & don't think @DST did sk x sour cherry.


The F.B x S.C is that sour cherry? I first thought it may be the Southern Charm then noticed the H.D x S.C then remembered sour cherry lol


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2016)

8x4 getting chopped weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> The F.B x S.C is that sour cherry? I first thought it may be the Southern Charm then noticed the H.D x S.C then remembered sour cherry lol


Its fireballs x smelly cherry tho there is hotdog x sour cherry but without seeing the writing I couldn't tell ya gadgie.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'll put up some porn myself the resin bomb (first 4) is Hotdog x Sour Cherry 1 from Breeders Boutique.
> The rest are Smelly Cherry, Jake's Dream 1, Jake's Dream 2, Blue Pit.
> View attachment 3627298 View attachment 3627299 View attachment 3627300 View attachment 3627301 View attachment 3627302 View attachment 3627303 View attachment 3627304 View attachment 3627305


The Hotdog x Sour Cherry certainly has a distinctive look and a bit of a frost monster. I think you and Pin (breeders boutique thread, page 19 have both smashed it with this strain. You're in for a treat if the smoke is anything like the one I flowered.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 10, 2016)

Loving that ^^^^
The but DST posted last week of the Hotdog looked like a pile of 99% dry sift with some brown pistils here n there! Just silver!! and can only imagine the flav's!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Its fireballs x smelly cherry tho there is hotdog x sour cherry but without seeing the writing I couldn't tell ya gadgie.


Na man their yours! f.b x s.c
I'm sure I saw Budolskie mention he ran it and has good reviews! I take a donder through his thread


----------



## budolskie (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah the fb x sc is lovely aswell I got more pips started looking for a nice female


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

Welp I just transplanted 8 of my favorite babies for a 12 week long veg and a ton of pruning. I'm shooting for a massive root system in these 5 gallon pots. Let the games begin. Note how these are wide pots and not tall. I'm hoping this makes a huge difference.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

They look ready now!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 10, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Welp I just transplanted 8 of my favorite babies for a 12 week long veg and a ton of pruning. I'm shooting for a massive root system in these 5 gallon pots. Let the games begin. Note how these are wide pots and not tall. I'm hoping this makes a huge difference.
> View attachment 3628384


I see waaaay too much unused space at the tops of those pots. More soil = more roots which = more buds!

Leave just enough space to water...


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I see waaaay too much unused space at the tops of those pots. More soil = more roots which = more buds!
> 
> Leave just enough space to water...
> View attachment 3628460


These I could of threw in 12/12 next week but I'm gonna experiment with the biggest rooting system I've ever done.
The reason I done the wide pots was from a post I read a while back stating that cannabis roots prefer to grow out as opposed to a narrower planter pot. I'm just gonna experiment and prune these girls down to a nub here soon to get a massive trunk for sucking up all she needs. Basically gonna manifold them and try to get 12 to 16 mainlines since I'll be vegging for so long.
It's just an experiment to put all these things in my head to rest.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I see waaaay too much unused space at the tops of those pots. More soil = more roots which = more buds!
> 
> Leave just enough space to water...
> View attachment 3628460


And I also ran out of coco so I gotta run down to store tomorrow and get more to fill in. I guess that's what I get for being unprepared.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 10, 2016)

600 plugged back in on day 2  hope they live!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2016)

GG4 Rosin


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> 600 plugged back in on day 2  hope they live!!
> View attachment 3628590


Do you got anything covering those that's dark or in a dark room ?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> GG4 Rosin
> View attachment 3628597


Yummy. How's it taste?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 10, 2016)

This is what it looks like when a 2 year old helps with dishes


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 10, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Do you got anything covering those that's dark or in a dark room ?


They are in my tent. Did I turn my light on them too soon?


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> They are in my tent. Did I turn my light on them too soon?


Everyone does it different. But I had a guy who's been doing it for years tell me that seeds don't need light at all when germinating up to a couple inches tall. 
I was having trouble for a while cracking them so be said to make sure that my dome is blacked out and once I put my seeds in, don't open it for a minimum of three days. I did it and I had seeds that sprout 3 inches tall everytime depending on the seed. I give no light until they're at least two to tree inches tall. 
And I started using those plugs you use and I get a 100% crack rate if the seed is good everytime. I soak my plugs with ph'd
Water at 5.5 and add a little great white and rhizotonic. 
I can't say that will work for you but it does for me. It's amazing how fast they grow with no light though. Also if you ever try it just tape a black garbage bag over your dome to black it out.


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 10, 2016)

Look better @Figgy. I went and grabbed a bag from my buddy. 
He charged me gas money for himself to go get another bag, lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> This is what it looks like when a 2 year old helps with dishesView attachment 3628650


Love it. Good work at least they are in the drawer eh my 2 yr old likes to help empty the dishwasher...heart attack every 2 seconds as another plate is practically smashed lol.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 11, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> Everyone does it different. But I had a guy who's been doing it for years tell me that seeds don't need light at all when germinating up to a couple inches tall.
> I was having trouble for a while cracking them so be said to make sure that my dome is blacked out and once I put my seeds in, don't open it for a minimum of three days. I did it and I had seeds that sprout 3 inches tall everytime depending on the seed. I give no light until they're at least two to tree inches tall.
> And I started using those plugs you use and I get a 100% crack rate if the seed is good everytime. I soak my plugs with ph'd
> Water at 5.5 and add a little great white and rhizotonic.
> I can't say that will work for you but it does for me. It's amazing how fast they grow with no light though. Also if you ever try it just tape a black garbage bag over your dome to black it out.


I've read that Rapid Rooters already have some nutrients to start with. I do add some rooting solution thats like great white to my water that i add to my tray any way lol  I make sure to add some water once it starts to get low. Being my 2nd grow I'm going with another experimental test on some of these seeds.

I'll be going 50/50 FFOF/FFHF so I hope they make the journey to transplant!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2016)

Sick of being sick.. Was my birthday yesterday and could not even dab 
My dick hard tho.. Must be a good sign.
Girls are pretty much doing great. so great they dry out to quick and i should start watering twice a day. When i said i did not mind hand watering everyday even twice i had no idea.. Fuck me i have to get a hold of some spiders cause im already watering twice a day frrom alternating 12/12's and its BackBreakingBoring. 
Day 21 of 12/12 some White Berry


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 11, 2016)

@HydroGp, Happy Birthday (belated) my friend glad you seem to be a little better, feisty anyway.
I add .25ltr of Hydrosorb per 20ltr of coir, I water every other day.
Plants look good as always.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> @HydroGp, Happy Birthday (belated) my friend glad you seem to be a little better, feisty anyway.
> I add .25ltr of Hydrosorb per 20ltr of coir, I water every other day.
> Plants look good as always.


Thx m8. Feeling a little restless. I could not help myself 
You know this round with coco started out a bit of a nightmare but seems like ive gotten the better end of it now.
The one room is filled with girls from seed and they are too big. In 7.5L pots. 
I put in ppm 560-600 with a ph of 5.8-6 and every runoff measurements ive taken since then have been exactly 660-700ppm with a ph of 5.8-6.
Doing different strains there is room for adjustments but they are green and healthy some more faded green than others.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2016)

Also belated wishes Hydro mate. Over the last 2 weeks I have never smoked so little weed in my life (except when on holiday in a place where I can't get my hands on some). This flu chest shit is finally shifting and some normality has returned. No fun when you can't taste what you consume and you are hacking up 75% of the time.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2016)

the flu almost put me in the hospital a few years ago and now I get a flu vaccine each year..


cof


----------



## Figgy (Mar 11, 2016)

Screaming trees said:


> View attachment 3628678 Look better @Figgy. I went and grabbed a bag from my buddy.
> He charged me gas money for himself to go get another bag, lol.


Now you will have a full pot of roots


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

9lb coming down today. Got a few more this size ready also.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the flu almost put me in the hospital a few years ago and now I get a flu vaccine each year..
> 
> 
> cof


I lost my job a few years back two weeks before Xmas because I caught the flu and was bed ridden for two weeks. Also had pneumonia too so wouldn't wish any of those on anyone


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2016)

Work day.....


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 11, 2016)

Just came up from my stinkalicious flower room.
BB gear is LOUD!!!


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2016)

This row gets 2 more weeks..
 

Cherry pie nug


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Yummy. How's it taste?


Good


----------



## supchaka (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah I went there


----------



## budolskie (Mar 11, 2016)

@genuity they look very nice


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2016)

I had some dry ice left over from a project and this is what I do with it.......

bloom room in front of a fan

some extrema


a young DOG


another young DOG

as you can see Dead Bug was not effective on mites. Back to the fertilome triple action plus II


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Cof

Mites get a kick in the nuts from spinosad. You have to mix it a little strong but it works. That mixed w some dish soap has kept them at bay for me.


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

Cof and Gen, not to be a dick but it seriously looks like your about to have some top shelf chronic on your hands


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 11, 2016)

Got one hanging, the other 4 will come down in a week or 2

Put the bottom half back in to finish up a little nicer since i dont have anything to fill the space anyway.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 11, 2016)

Spring ahead tomorrow night folks! hip hip hooray. 

@curious old fart, Hellfire  that looks sweet.
Nice to see some Extrema again I just finished my last hash from mine, great meds.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Cof
> 
> Mites get a kick in the nuts from spinosad. You have to mix it a little strong but it works. That mixed w some dish soap has kept them at bay for me.


I must have a superstrain of mites for I had positive expectations of the Dead Bug. It has spinosad and I did mix heavy and for awhile it appeared to be working. but then I had an outbreak in the bloom room on a few plants. I kept all of them sprayed every 3 days for 2 weeks and had one plant it looked like a mite highway system with active webs after I drenched her. I was disappointed with the results and after 3 months of trial went back to the fertilome.....also the dead bug left a white residue. the plants recovered when I switched back.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Cof and Gen, not to be a dick but it seriously looks like your about to have some top shelf chronic on your hands


Thank you.
I run a perpetual and there's always something drying.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Sorry man. I do cycle products. Peppermint soap, spinosad, clean green. Non flowering plants I will mix ISO in sometimes. It's war. I spray every 3 days when I know.they are there and every week if I'm not seeing them. 

Wish you luck w them friend. It's a bitch w mites. Seems they go away for a long while sometimes but always come back lol. That's growing in Cali for ya though. Lol



curious old fart said:


> I must have a superstrain of mites for I had positive expectations of the Dead Bug. It has spinosad and I did mix heavy and for awhile it appeared to be working. but then I had an outbreak in the bloom room on a few plants. I kept all of them sprayed every 3 days for 2 weeks and had one plant it looked like a mite highway system with active webs after I drenched her. I was disappointed with the results and after 3 months of trial went back to the fertilome.....also the dead bug left a white residue. the plants recovered when I switched back.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks. It's been a war. I am unable to strip and clean the immediate areas and therefore it will always be a battle.

oldman

This is the same plant I've been running since 2000, Just make sure I have a couple of clones before I put them in bloom.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

It's the number 1 reason I'm not in perpetual. I can break thier cycle every 2-3 months w a serious cleaning and bug bomb and bleach. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Backyard Gold IBL Male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Backyard Gold IBL Male:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He gonna get it on?

hehe.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

He has a bunch of girlfriends!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Work day.....View attachment 3628919


Looking right  is that concrete? Some insulation board on the floor wouldn't hurt, helps keep the floor clean too.


On the mites, have yall tried the homemade pepper spray I've posted? Kills em dead quick like.


New job is going good, the GH nursery is ready to roll, we'll be popping seeds in the next few days 


Lovely pron yall! Thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Looking right  is that concrete? Some insulation board on the floor wouldn't hurt, helps keep the floor clean too.
> 
> 
> On the mites, have yall tried the homemade pepper spray I've posted? Kills em dead quick like.
> ...


I did make a pepper spray and gave it a go, but the mites were still around. I might not have made it strong enough.

Do you have a link for mycors and bacterium?


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks. It's been a war. I am unable to strip and clean the immediate areas and therefore it will always be a battle.
> 
> oldman
> 
> ...


3 week to root clones COF ? It was what lost me the plant, thought I had a clone done and by the time it was flowered and NOT the extrema, the one I did have was too far gone and would need a re-veg. Im sure you said they were selfie pips, and think I still have one or 2 lying in the stasche.
Night time smoke for sure!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks. It's been a war. I am unable to strip and clean the immediate areas and therefore it will always be a battle.
> 
> oldman
> 
> ...


Best damn pain meds I've found to date.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Backyard Gold IBL Male:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gold IBL, whats that Willis........who done the in-breading of it?


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2016)

6 days into 12/12.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 12, 2016)

DST said:


> 6 days into 12/12.
> View attachment 3629606


Vert pics never get old


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 12, 2016)

Looking nice and snug in there D. Theyr through the chicken wire right ? Love the dark green almost like an artificial plant look, not a spot !

I found a nice get-away!


----------



## DaleRoberts (Mar 12, 2016)

600w in 3.5x3.5ft

Big one is snake venom...back left (day 21)
Strawberry and cream are the 2 in front of it
The other 2 are kerala x skunk#4 freebies 

So far so good...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> 3 week to root clones COF ? It was what lost me the plant, thought I had a clone done and by the time it was flowered and NOT the extrema, the one I did have was too far gone and would need a re-veg. Im sure you said they were selfie pips, and think I still have one or 2 lying in the stasche.
> Night time smoke for sure!


The one drawback to the extrema is the long time to clone, and it sometimes is 3 weeks before you get roots....but it is well worth the effort.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

DST

It appears that you need to stock up on your favorite before it becomes really expensive....

Dram and blast! We're running out of single malt whisky: Scotland's small distilleries can't keep up with a massive spike in demand from the U.S and China 


The net effect of the spike in demand from China and the USA is that the price of rare single malts is rising sharply -making them a better investment than gold, vintage wine and shares last year.




cof


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2016)

Figgy said:


> This is what it looks like when a 2 year old helps with dishesView attachment 3628650


Figgy, my wife does that at 50.

I go off about our "having gotten the bad chimp" that day.

....'cause you could f'ing train a good chimp to put away silverware!

Ugh

Sorry folks, my mood is damaged. Ha!

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't be damaged man. . You should come see me soon. I got that hgk for you and we can burn some of this harvest I got going. 




Javadog said:


> Figgy, my wife does that at 50.
> 
> I go off about our "having gotten the bad chimp" that day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2016)

We gotta do that SG. 

I will select out the best of the mass popping that I did to
set you up too.

Not kidding about the Chimp thing...sheesh! :0)

I will be here with harvest shots of my little Smelly Cherry. Great Plant!
It has about three weeks to make it to 10 which is my target unless a 
plant insists. (the Dinafem Cheese looks is if it might insist....it looks
takable at 7 but will get at least 

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Letting the Mulanje crosses grow wild and selecting the most beautiful plants. This is BX #4.

There is still a bit of variation in the plants. However they are getting more uniform each BX.

The Mulanje Gold traits are winning out over all of the others.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> DST
> 
> It appears that you need to stock up on your favorite before it becomes really expensive....
> 
> ...


Damn. And I've been going through my collection like nobodies business.i think I have 1 vintage with about 2 drams in it and the rest are 12s...ffs.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

I wouldn't be able to collect it either. I would just keep drinking it!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

I am becoming partial to Vodka and Gin these days.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

have you tried the Stoli "Elit?".....it was my favorite.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Got the Giant bottle of it at Costco!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

Bottoms up....just don't wind up that way.
We're hoping for a Costco in this area. Sam's club is poorly managed. They had only had 3 cashiers at noon yesterday and the lines were over 15 minutes long just to get to them. they need some competition.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

I wouldn't want to be at ours today! It's like going to Disneyland!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

! Looking and smelling terrific as usual! Just stopping by to see whats up and to say HELLO!
we been hiking the Oregon Coast having fun. Its very beautiful, stunning coastal trails, very green with lots of waterfalls that you can walk around and under.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I wouldn't want to be at ours today! It's like going to Disneyland!


It was full of asians with cameras?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Amber!!!

@supchaka - You are half right. Not that there is anything wrong with it!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I wouldn't want to be at ours today! It's like going to Disneyland!


Here too. They have the food samples set up and people will bring their families just to walk around and eat free,....and buy very little.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

hee hee, its wierd to be called Amber. lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

And block the aisles!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Here too. They have the food samples set up and people will bring their families just to walk around and eat free,....and buy very little.
> 
> 
> cof


LoL! thats funny.. anything to save a buck a guess. food is so damn expensive.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Do you prefer Dr. T? hehe

How have you been?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> And block the aisles!


i will admit i go to See's Candy for the free chocolate sample.  damn they are good chocolates!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you prefer Dr. T? hehe
> 
> How have you been?


been so much better since i moved and sold my house and got a really super laid back job. 
it took so much longer to recover from my surgery then i ever would have guessed! how have you been?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LoL! thats funny.. anything to save a buck a guess. food is so damn expensive.


I had one woman tell that one more lap and she wouldn't have to fix supper.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I had one woman tell that one more lap and she wouldn't have to fix supper.
> 
> 
> cof


HA Ha! thats hysterical.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

AMBER ALERT LOL here is cherry pie 600 watt 3.5 weeks 2 plant no till


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

A couple plants for next weeks harvest

golden crack



extrema -harvest and blue dream-mid bloom



these are under a 1000w nanolux de


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 12, 2016)

Absolutely Magnificent! Amazing Beautiful Plants! I bet they smell so incredible. i wish i could smell them Thanks for sharing. 
have a nice Week End


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you. Enjoy your week end.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

How is the Lambsbread coming?


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 12, 2016)

Got one up in the drying room. 4 to go but they will be next week. Not sure where the rest is gonna go...


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have yet to try some anesthesia....


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2016)

No pain...no gains 
 
This round will be smaller plants,in coco..jacks classic all purpose 20-20-20 & cal mag & ....water..lol
 
See that netting @Beemo ...only cuts 3 strings. I had to dab on my flower room.lol

Back to veg I go..love yall 600.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> No pain...no gains
> View attachment 3630137
> This round will be smaller plants,in coco..jacks classic all purpose 20-20-20 & cal mag & ....water..lol
> View attachment 3630138
> ...


Have you tried the Citrus FeED? I definitely prefer it over the all purpose. Doesn't burn as easily.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

20 20 20 is great used to do 1200 plant out door using triple 19 corn fertilizer with great results 
also have used miracid 30 - 10 - 10 with stupid good results


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> No pain...no gains
> View attachment 3630137
> This round will be smaller plants,in coco..jacks classic all purpose 20-20-20 & cal mag & ....water..lol
> View attachment 3630138
> ...


Genuine are you running 2x600's?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> No pain...no gains
> View attachment 3630137
> This round will be smaller plants,in coco..jacks classic all purpose 20-20-20 & cal mag & ....water..lol
> View attachment 3630138
> ...


 only thing i do not like about your set up is watering middle row how n the hell lol its ok for now but wait till flowering begins that is when sore back comes into play


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Genuine are you running 2x600's?


1000watt DE & a 315 lec in the middle. .



2ANONYMOUS said:


> only thing i do not like about your set up is watering middle row how n the hell lol its ok for now but wait till flowering begins that is when sore back comes into play


Got a long water wand. ..it helps,but it still sucks.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 12, 2016)

Man if i were you i would make some tables instead of all pots or use 3 decent totes this way water tote waters all 3 plants lol

or something like this


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 12, 2016)

Just had an amazingly good weekend getaway with the Mrs. Hit a ton of wineries and breweries and even a distillery, came home to check on my girls and the one I left outside in the cold under led looked beautiful, love the way the blurple finishes out, and really love the color effects it gives when on, too bad it won't stay lol, cutting down tomorrow


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 12, 2016)

Took me 2 days inbetween baby cries and birthday party lol


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghingis Khan


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2016)

Well this will make watering a Lil better.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 13, 2016)

What's happening 600 just a quick update on the girls day 21 things are getting sexy


----------



## Beemo (Mar 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> 1000watt DE & a 315 lec in the middle. .
> .


hows that 315? been lookin into those....mainly vertical.. thinkin either those, 400 cmh, or just an 400 mh blue bulb...
can the 315 be mounted vertical?
400 cmh, retro white not in stock anymore.. other options?
400 mh blue, easlier to get... wont have to worry about being in stock

got (2) 1000.... want to put a mh blue or cmh in the middle vertically...
kinda leaning towards a mh blue bulb...
any thoughts?


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> hows that 315? been lookin into those....mainly vertical.. thinkin either those, 400 cmh, or just an 400 mh blue bulb...
> can the 315 be mounted vertical?
> 400 cmh, retro white not in stock anymore.. other options?
> 400 mh blue, easlier to get... wont have to worry about being in stock
> ...


IF I had more cooling...I'd definitely go 400/600 blue,over the 315 in flower..

I definitely like the 315 lec, it's just low power..perfect spectrum to my eyesight. ..she covered a 3×3 section of that netting, with cross over lighting.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> IF I had more cooling...I'd definitely go 400/600 blue,over the 315 in flower..
> I definitely like the 315 lec, it's just low power..perfect spectrum to my eyesight. ..she covered a 3×3 section of that netting, with cross over lighting.


got to worry about cooling.. thanks for the tip... 
now im leaning towards the 315...
the phantom II 315w lec/cmh will go nicely with my helios 3 
now just need a cord set... so it can be mounted vertically...


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Damn. And I've been going through my collection like nobodies business.i think I have 1 vintage with about 2 drams in it and the rest are 12s...ffs.


Crofter 5* Best ive ever had, an old chap I used to sit with and bet horses on a Saturday used to work in the factory and has a Serious collection. Every now and then he would treat us to some just to let us know HE had the best !!!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2016)

That couldn't be my Golden Crack COF....what a nice bud!

LOL, I have yet to get one of mine to completion, but do have one
popped and going....and I have a Golden Tiger and Malawi in the tent
right now, to work on my Sativa skills.

I made something of a mess out of my Old TImers and Purple Haze 
indoor attempts, but have started out properly sized this time, for the
Golden Tiger at least:

It is the smallest....a just rooted clone.

I am getting a Jack The Cleaner to finish (NICE LEMON) and have two Dog Cracks running too,
so I am trying to test my own work too. :0)

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2016)

It's yours. I have two pheno's. The other one is lanky and a 12 weeker, smell is similar to the blue dream, but both are good smokes. I'm just getting the bloom room back in tune and each grow is looking better.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes, you did mention having two phenos....Well, nice!

"both are good smokes" I am very curious. Can you elaborate?

(this from the guy who rarely ventures beyond "Yummy")

Gratifying. :0)

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2016)

like my deceased Mexican drug dealer would say, "it get's the job done"..... and very well. 
I am terrible with descriptions, but they have a smooth taste and draw and more of a head high that will stay with you for awhile. feedback has been positive.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2016)

Cloner update guys and gals......tis shite news I am afraid lol. Each day I seem to toss out another. The black uuurgh has returned. I am guessing it's from this Atami rooting excellerator thing I used....doh. I have removed 4 clones today that had roots of varying degrees and put them in soil just to rescue them before the get gunge. Pants on head ffs.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Cloner update guys and gals......tis shite news I am afraid lol. Each day I seem to toss out another. The black uuurgh has returned. I am guessing it's from this Atami rooting excellerator thing I used....doh. I have removed 4 clones today that had roots of varying degrees and put them in soil just to rescue them before the get gunge. Pants on head ffs.


Hey D,
I can't comment in the "Atami rooting excellerator", though I used to use H&G root excelerator, great with plugs, but slim starter in a cloner... 
but I can tell ya, Dynagro's KLN & Pro Tekt work fantastic in an aero cloner..

sterilized with H2O2
non PH'd tap
5ml KLN
10ml pro tekt
per 3gal rez
then don't F with for 10 days...

just transplanted these this morning
bout 12 days from cut...srsog & fireballs
 
   

good juju your way bro......


also @ttystikk ....the cloning secrets out..lol


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2016)

That's nuts Bob.....and yes I am sure it's the Atami thing. Wonder if anyone over here stocks dynagrow. Growshop in the Dam have gone to pot lol....


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 13, 2016)

SourAmnesia x Dog bx2 Day 14ish of 12/12
  
Straight from rooted clone into 12/12


----------



## budolskie (Mar 13, 2016)

2 Seizure this morning totally wiped me out, missed a day chopping and just finally managed to pull meself round for a bong..

@DST I'm worried about trying my cloner again incase the black shit comes back


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 13, 2016)

Pray for my sproutlet please...


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 13, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 2 Seizure this morning totally wiped me out, missed a day chopping and just finally managed to pull meself round for a bong..
> 
> @DST I'm worried about trying my cloner again incase the black shit comes back


Dang bud I'm sorry to hear that I'll pray more for you then my spoutlet just got a glimpse after my post. Hope you feel better ...I work with some folks that have seizures. Take it easy man


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2016)

Damn! I hope you are OK. 
Are you on tegretol or carbamazepine? Have you tried the high CBD oils?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2016)

@DST - any good Silica product should do.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Cloner update guys and gals......tis shite news I am afraid lol. Each day I seem to toss out another. The black uuurgh has returned. I am guessing it's from this Atami rooting excellerator thing I used....doh. I have removed 4 clones today that had roots of varying degrees and put them in soil just to rescue them before the get gunge. Pants on head ffs.


Dst keep it simple man. I use a aero cloner with just tap water and 13 days later. Boom! Not as rootful as bobbitchen but they catch up when I transplant them to my aero veg system.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2016)

@HydroGp - Sweet Cheesus!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2016)

@greenthumb111 came over for a visit yesterday. He brought me a ton of killer seeds!

I gave him a sample of the Purple Haze.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 came over for a visit yesterday. He brought me a ton of killer seeds!
> 
> I gave him a sample of the Purple Haze.
> 
> ...


Reminds me I need to get more papers ....and a proper size of my roller lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 13, 2016)

Got lazy and hired help to bonsai the auto


----------



## Figgy (Mar 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey D,
> I can't comment in the "Atami rooting excellerator", though I used to use H&G root excelerator, great with plugs, but slim starter in a cloner...
> but I can tell ya, Dynagro's KLN & Pro Tekt work fantastic in an aero cloner..
> 
> ...


How do your cuts stay so healthy looking? Mine look half way to death by the time I get them in soil. They live, but not like yours.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> got to worry about cooling.. thanks for the tip...
> now im leaning towards the 315...
> the phantom II 315w lec/cmh will go nicely with my helios 3
> now just need a cord set... so it can be mounted vertically...


I am also using a 315 lec just watch the stretch the light light intensity is not as powerful as a 600 and I noticed the plants in the middle under the 315 stretched around 25% more but remember as it has less heat you can put it closer to the plants but over all I am happy with the light and I use two 400v 600w hps and the 315w lec in the middle as a mixed spectrum grow is better then just a normal hps


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey D,
> I can't comment in the "Atami rooting excellerator", though I used to use H&G root excelerator, great with plugs, but slim starter in a cloner...
> but I can tell ya, Dynagro's KLN & Pro Tekt work fantastic in an aero cloner..
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. Been having issues with my cloner so I went back to rockwool for awhile. Hate that shit. 

I realized that I'm using the same gel based rooting sauce in the aerocloner that I am with rockwool and that likely plays a part. The silica was a surprise, but I'm game. You know potassium silicate sends pH way UP, right? Not good according to all the books. Your roots are speaking louder than words, however. 

I'm gonna give it a shot. I sure don't have anything to lose.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 13, 2016)

DirtyNerd said:


> I am also using a 315 lec just watch the stretch the light light intensity is not as powerful as a 600 and I noticed the plants in the middle under the 315 stretched around 25% more but remember as it has less heat you can put it closer to the plants but over all I am happy with the light and I use two 400v 600w hps and the 315w lec in the middle as a mixed spectrum grow is better then just a normal hps


i was wondering if it would stretch... thanks for the heads up...
i agree a mixed spectrum grow is better...
im pretty much sold on the 315 lec...
philips 315w is 1000 lumens brighter than the 400w mh hortilux blue...
has a better cri
runs cooler..

now got to figure out mounting it under the duct... thinking about making the same things as the fan bracket..
between lights is about 3ft.. think it should fit nice between them


if it doesnt workout,,, ill just stick another hood between them with a 600 mh blue


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i was wondering if it would stretch... thanks for the heads up...
> i agree a mixed spectrum grow is better...
> im pretty much sold on the 315 lec...
> philips 315w is 1000 lumens brighter than the 400w mh hortilux blue...
> ...


Look around for @TheChemist77 and his thread; he's spent the past 6 months or so journaling his testing of HPS vs 315W CMH lights. His figures point to the 315W being worth about 4-500W of HPS.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

@Mohican 

This what im on now 600mg am and 600mg pm


I was on levitriciam aswell 1500mg am and pm 

But the have switched me over and had to cut the levitriciam out 250mg a fortnight which last weekend I stopped on them all together


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2016)

I've have several friends who are epileptic bud. They all say medicating on a regular schedule helps a ton. Like every 2-3hrs. (My one friends wife kept a log even) Mild edibles help to they say, as well as trying not to get overly stressed or tired. Sorry to hear of your trouble. Wish you well man!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

I smoke bongs from morning til around 7pm then I'm in bed for about 20:00 and sleep by 21:00 

I've only had 4 since about start Feb which is good just the 2 in quick succession seem funny am gona ring hospital around dinner time today


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Mar 14, 2016)

day 45 white cookies


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 14, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 2 Seizure this morning totally wiped me out, missed a day chopping and just finally managed to pull meself round for a bong..
> 
> @DST I'm worried about trying my cloner again incase the black shit comes back


Epilepsy Bud ?? I got diagnosed about 10 years ago and been juggled about with med's! Trying to get it sorted atm. Do you ever experience partial/Conscious seizures ? Its less serious but I can go 2 day's with it happening constant ! I have to lie down repeating songs in my head to steer my thoughts onto something else. One of the hardest things ive ever had to explain. I got sent to a psychiatrist after explain to my G.P what it was like!!!! Then researched it myself a figured it out. Im kinda stable atm, but its so un-predictable as youll know!
I asked my specialist one time if he was familiar with Mechoulam's literature and got a look of shock and NO answer which I always thought harsh in these day's of MMJ.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

Whenever they change your meds it will take a while to get them dialed in. Are you feeling any different than usual?


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Mar 14, 2016)

damn man, my friend used to have grand mols all the time and he started taking just regular coconut oil every day and it helped him have fewer.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 14, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> damn man, my friend used to have grand mols all the time and he started taking just regular coconut oil every day and it helped him have fewer.


Cannabis infused? Or just straight coconut oil?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dst keep it simple man. I use a aero cloner with just tap water and 13 days later. Boom! Not as rootful as bobbitchen but they catch up when I transplant them to my aero veg system.


Aye, I am convinced it was the atami root stuff. The grommets got blocked after I put that in as well. IT was literally like a droplet or two ffs. Had just water in before with a drop of h2o2 and the roots had started.....ah well. You live and learn lol.

Hope you are feeling better @budolskie


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning D. Im sure you'll figure out what not to use again, it was always these kinda things that turned me away from hydro. The unknown slime!
The lass had her first show last night and thought we were in for a night shift at the hosp.! Still asleep atm but from what I understand its usually within 24-48 hrs from last night. Due this Friday but looking like its a-coming 
I'll get yous a Pic. brutha !!!

I see the Lib Dems are the first party to play their hand in the upcoming election! I'm not sure about the whole joints in pkt's thang though!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2016)

Aye lad, 24-48 is normally the way. The hospital broke my wifes waters last time and pop, he was out in 10 minutes ffs. Fingers crossed lad (just make sure she hasnáe got her legs crossed though lol.

And what's this about Lib Dems with packets of joints? not read about that yet.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Mar 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cannabis infused? Or just straight coconut oil?


just straight coconut oil


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks mate, ive a feeling this wont be as fast though! The lad was out a fortnight early so weve been sitting anxiously for a week or so. I think its getting a little stressful for her, well more than a little haha

Aye the Lib Dems! I have to re-read the whole article but they gave a few ideas about how they would introduce new law's allowing ppl to grow for personal ect... and some shite about doobies in un-marked pkt's from shops. Going to be interesting to see what other parties chime in. Its a start I suppose 
If you search Lib Dems Cannabis youll see their pitch.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3490095/Let-shops-sell-cannabis-Lib-Dems-political-party-officially-support-legalisation-drug-Britain.html


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Epilepsy Bud ?? I got diagnosed about 10 years ago and been juggled about with med's! Trying to get it sorted atm. Do you ever experience partial/Conscious seizures ? Its less serious but I can go 2 day's with it happening constant ! I have to lie down repeating songs in my head to steer my thoughts onto something else. One of the hardest things ive ever had to explain. I got sent to a psychiatrist after explain to my G.P what it was like!!!! Then researched it myself a figured it out. Im kinda stable atm, but its so un-predictable as youll know!
> I asked my specialist one time if he was familiar with Mechoulam's literature and got a look of shock and NO answer which I always thought harsh in these day's of MMJ.


When u mean conscious, do you mean a focal where I am just like in my own world for a minute or how ever long?

I have clonic tonic and focal Seizure when I was on both meds I seem ok just very rare I was having them, now iv cut 1 out altogether there creeping back up


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

@Mohican the only differnt I feel Is not wanting to smoke but like the motivation I have been dabbing since waking up


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 14, 2016)

budolskie said:


> When u mean conscious, do you mean a focal where I am just like in my own world for a minute or how ever long?
> 
> I have clonic tonic and focal Seizure when I was on both meds I seem ok just very rare I was having them, now iv cut 1 out altogether there creeping back up


Aye, well there so many different types as you'll know. I can be totally fine one min and BOOM ! The colour will drain from my face and An overwhelming feeling of dread, and deja vu like something terrible has happened and you cant distinguish whats real, all the while feeling like Whats happening here-PANIC !!!
Fkn horrible man! Im not sure what comes first, the thoughts or the feelings but one soon follows the other and it can make my sick if I don't recognise it happening and focus my thoughts on something else.
The full whammy I don't remember anything, just come to usually with an ambulance crew trying to explain whats going on, but ive had a few accidents now going down stairs cracking my nut ect....

Ive basically all but stopped drinking, and NO Sniffing helped lots !


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

I did stop drinking and sniffing when I was diagnosed and have dislocated my shoulder few year ago falling off the toilet... 

I do sometimes have mad little thoughts in my head and always get that worried sick feeling but I thought that was just me and nothing to do with the epilepsy

Few times coming round with ambulance crew around


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

So finally back on to my normal self although the day has seemed very long..

Going half with a m8 on a vacuum pump and stuff hopefully get that orderd by weekend do we need a hot plate aswell


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

Have you checked out rosin presses? It is so much faster and the product is so tasty and potent!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 14, 2016)

It's really inspiring for me to hear firsthand accounts of people with serious illnesses getting relief from cannabis. 

Keeps me motivated!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

Do u mean the hair straighteners way? I've seen but never done...

If not the straigthener any vids on YouTube for me to watch or links to where I can buy a one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

Your lass will knack you if she catches you stood on her straighteners lad trust me!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 14, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Epilepsy Bud ?? I got diagnosed about 10 years ago and been juggled about with med's! Trying to get it sorted atm. Do you ever experience partial/Conscious seizures ? Its less serious but I can go 2 day's with it happening constant ! I have to lie down repeating songs in my head to steer my thoughts onto something else. One of the hardest things ive ever had to explain. I got sent to a psychiatrist after explain to my G.P what it was like!!!! Then researched it myself a figured it out. Im kinda stable atm, but its so un-predictable as youll know!
> I asked my specialist one time if he was familiar with Mechoulam's literature and got a look of shock and NO answer which I always thought harsh in these day's of MMJ.


One of my clients has those. Its called auras or epileptic auras. Would have them constantly throughout the day. Just a thought ..when he has them its like a shock and hes out of it right away. Nothing longer then a couple seconds.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 14, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Do u mean the hair straighteners way? I've seen but never done...
> 
> If not the straigthener any vids on YouTube for me to watch or links to where I can buy a one


I use one of these for my keef

http://www.planetofthevapes.com/products/space-case-pollen-press?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=981777756&gclid=CJrl6sjywMsCFZCIaQodhY4JnA


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

People are building them from bearing presses. You just need to add heated plates.

Search for Rosin on youtube.

@hyroot is becoming an expert on this method.

Seems like you could use a vice and a couple of used clothes irons to make a usable heat press with adjustable heat settings.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

My keyboard froze. Had to log out for a sec.

This is the one that impressed me:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton 
I think thats why she's took to her mams haha 

U watching the match


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

Hair straightener method:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (Mar 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I use one of these for my keef
> 
> http://www.planetofthevapes.com/products/space-case-pollen-press?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=981777756&gclid=CJrl6sjywMsCFZCIaQodhY4JnA



I have one those on the tray I had for years so u just press into the block then brake back off topping bongs off a that's what I used to do but gave up and just get a little scoop out grinder to go on top


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @Don Gin and Ton
> I think thats why she's took to her mams haha
> 
> U watching the match


aye i can't help it man, i hate therm but i love them it's a proper abusive relationship being a toon fan


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 14, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I have one those on the tray I had for years so u just press into the block then brake back off topping bongs off a that's what I used to do but gave up and just get a little scoop out grinder to go on top


I just keep all the little pellets in a fish food pellet can, then randomly pull them out at parties and watch people turn them down while secretly laughing at their bad choice lol


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 14, 2016)

NL5XHAZE sample


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

That is a winner!


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 14, 2016)

At work stuntin my shirt like bam!! Happy monday 600


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2016)

Today is Pi day for all you math heads out there.


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 14, 2016)

This Is How I Roll


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 14, 2016)

It's Also National Potato Chip Day


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Today is Pi day for all you math heads out there.


That's also the name of my 3 legged pit bull(yeah, I'm a little sick)


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That's also the name of my 3 legged pit bull(yeah, I'm a little sick) View attachment 3631851


Beautiful baby you have there .
I've been rescuing pits for the last 27 years.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Beautiful baby you have there .
> I've been rescuing pits for the last 27 years.


Sweetest family dog ever! She was taken from her owner who allowed that leg to get severely infected and ended up with my family because our local shelter refused her(bite history from being kept injured in a pack) and my brother in law was on the vet team that did her surgery, they had her scheduled for death until my 2 year old daughter hugged her, vusious my ass!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 14, 2016)

Ive had two seizures in my life both years apart n years ago...did nothing about it as the first time i was 13 or so dossing school ,smoking soap bar joints down the park haha took a big hit (held my breath 2 long was my reasoning) n all I remember is waking up seconds later with one of the lads shouting get off me man lol I'd seizured n fell on top of him in convulsions with him kindly screaming "get off me man" n second time was down that same park (maybe the parks got bad chi maybe aliens or was it perhaps in the vaccines? ...Man I'm stoned lol) I had another deep breath moment n long inhale(yrs later I'd learn that holding it in really doesn't do shit lol )n boom out again so my hypothesis is based on the above data cannabis causes seizures..lol jk but I shouldn't be kidding that shits scary waking up on the floor all confused n sore as fuck but 2 confused to realise for a bit...i consider myself lucky that it's only happened twice tbh.... n dudes dpnt use ur gfs straighteners without their knowledge!mines fucked me up over that lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 14, 2016)

^^that took me half an hour to write lol damn bongs


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 14, 2016)

it's better than Viagra.....

Could CANNABIS boost your sex life? Smoking pot 'increases libido, heightens the intensity of orgasms and helps men with erectile dysfunction perform'


A New York-based sex therapist said the drug can enhance a person's sex life, by helping them relax. But, he warned, for those people who become more anxious after smoking pot, it's unlikely to enhance life between the sheets.



cof


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it's better than Viagra.....
> 
> Could CANNABIS boost your sex life? Smoking pot 'increases libido, heightens the intensity of orgasms and helps men with erectile dysfunction perform'
> 
> ...


Well, that explains it. 

I'm a fuckin' monster in the sack. There's no way I'm THAT much different than the rest of humanity, lol, so this is a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My keyboard froze. Had to log out for a sec.
> 
> This is the one that impressed me:
> 
> ...


I just watched this video at lunch today. $3k for it, so a little pricey. I am in the market for a $2-500 range investment.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well, that explains it.
> 
> I'm a fuckin' monster in the sack. There's no way I'm THAT much different than the rest of humanity, lol, so this is a reasonable explanation.


Main reason why I hate anti depressants.... Weed on the other hand can help me chill and go for days lol


----------



## Figgy (Mar 14, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Main reason why I hate anti depressants.... Weed on the other hand can help me chill and go for days lol


Trust me, dabbing takes care of the benzos and anti deps


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 14, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Trust me, dabbing takes care of the benzos and anti deps


Wood.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 14, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I just watched this video at lunch today. $3k for it, so a little pricey. I am in the market for a $2-500 range investment.


Check out www.supporttheroots.com


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2016)

Or that one...


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2016)

A little porn to start the week.
BB's Blue Pit and a update on the HDxSC.


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks fantastic Oldman.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Looks fantastic Oldman.


Thank you D it's been a total pleasure so far a few glitches with balls popping up but they
stopped in 2 weeks or so but very vigorous plants HDxSC may be a real winner, You may
have to give it a proper name.


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2016)

What's the Blue Pit like? Was hoping for some nice results from the new backcross.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2016)

DST said:


> What's the Blue Pit like? Was hoping for some nice results from the new backcross.


So far the 2 fems I have are both real tall the one I shot is shorter and darker with less branching tight paired buds and tons of trichs.
#2 has way more branches lighter in color with spiral buds, I am taking them to 10 weeks unless someone tells me not to.
The aroma is delightful earthy and fuel with a hint of incense.
I am real pleased with all the strains but these 2 are standouts at the moment, they are just 4 weeks 12/12.
I'll try to get shots of both BP's later today.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2016)

@DST, by the way I have them in 12ltr. pots and they're approx. 1.25-1.5 meters tall.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone over here ever run plushberry? I've got a few beans I'm thinking about popping for my next run, any input is appreciated.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2016)

@DST, here are the 2 BP pheno's I have the lighter is almost 2 meters tall.
The top 2 pix are BP1 tall and lighter in color more Sativa looking, bottom 2
are the darker BP2's.
I hope these help.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> @DST, here are the 2 BP pheno's I have the lighter is almost 2 meters tall.
> The top 2 pix are BP1 tall and lighter in color more Sativa looking, bottom 2
> are the darker BP2's.
> I hope these help.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2016)

some frost there Oldman! nice n lush


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some frost there Oldman! nice n lush


Thanks Don, I can't wait to see what they will look like in 6 more weeks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> A little porn to start the week.
> BB's Blue Pit and a update on the HDxSC.
> View attachment 3632085 View attachment 3632086 View attachment 3632087 View attachment 3632088



Very nice oldman, beauties


----------



## numberfour (Mar 15, 2016)

Well my 600 has been in a box since the beginning of January, and I've just been told the builders who were supposed to be here February are now coming in April....sometime 

So I thought I'd best check what there is to smoke and as you do, made a pyramid with some of the jars 
 
Never doing that again lol.

Strains,
Sour Kosher - DNA
Silver Kush - DNA
Green Crack - HSO
Trainwreck - HSO
Pineapple Skunk - HSO
Super Lemon Haze - GHS, gifted cut from some ones pheno hunt.
Snowbud - TH Seeds
Underdawg OG - TH Seeds
Skunk #1 - Sensi
Cherry Bomb - Bomb Seeds
Cheese - cut
Blueberry x Cheese - mates breeding (avatar pic)
Cheese x Holiday - accidental x

Breeders Boutique Strains
Dog #1 / #2
Jakes Dream
Sour Cherry
Hotdog x Sour Cherry
Deepblue x Livers #1 / #2 / #3

Some killer smokes in the list, keeping a few cuts but the hunt will be underway again once things are sorted with the house. Will be cracking some more BB, Bodhi, TGA, Exotic Gentix and others.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Well my 600 has been in a box since the beginning of January, and I've just been told the builders who were supposed to be here February are now coming in April....sometime
> 
> So I thought I'd best check what there is to smoke and as you do, made a pyramid with some of the jars
> View attachment 3631717
> ...


Is that the jar list?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2016)

New item at Home Depot. 19 watt grow led. linkable, $69. Might try one out in the clone station.


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 15, 2016)

My first ever grow tent 
I used to rock 1400 watts in a walk in closet and then went to a couple area51 led in a regular closet 
Now I'm back to hid and just got thru setting up this tent 
Got some blue moon rocks from bog on the way 
Waaaait forrrr it


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 15, 2016)

Would a T-shirt press be good enough for doing rosin?


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 15, 2016)

Tell Me You Didn't


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Would a T-shirt press be good enough for doing rosin?
> View attachment 3632750


STFU!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

supchaka said:


> New item at Home Depot. 19 watt grow led. linkable, $69. Might try one out in the clone station. View attachment 3632693


Go with the Lights of America brand. SAMs, Walmart, or eBay. COF, Oldman, and I are using them with great success. And can't beat $40-ish per.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 15, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Is that the jar list?


Yeah


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Yeah


That wouldn't last in this household! Waaaay too much stuff to try out! Love it!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Would a T-shirt press be good enough for doing rosin?
> View attachment 3632750


The first video's that I saw used a T-shirt press...and they are cheaper and you can find them used.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2016)

Vice grips and a hair straightener!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

"Floating Knee" would be the name of the yoga-esque style move I pull off on the straightener.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 15, 2016)

@oldman60 - look at these nutty plants here. Both stretched big time on me. The big one was tied parallel to ground, then I had to bend her at a 90 to get further away. The top is going to burn, but I have no more height. Crazy....


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> A little porn to start the week.
> BB's Blue Pit and a update on the HDxSC.
> View attachment 3632085 View attachment 3632086 View attachment 3632087 View attachment 3632088


Sexy oldman and the buds are nice to haha


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 15, 2016)

Figgy said:


> @oldman60 - look at these nutty plants here. Both stretched big time on me. The big one was tied parallel to ground, then I had to bend her at a 90 to get further away. The top is going to burn, but I have no more height. Crazy....View attachment 3633030


Mine are so uniform and short all have 6-10 tops @ approx. 36"-38".


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

@oldman60 lovely bp one of my favorite strains I can't wait to try on tubes....

Been lazy a disappointment with my 8x4 I don't no what I done this time... maybe not enough haha my sour cherry ended up dry dead quick and taste like shite.
 

I did have lights off but never adjusted heater or nothing for a few days with the Seizure av still got the cq48 and dBxsc left to do, just couldn't be arsed a gona do them both tomoz and have a tidy up for new plants in next week


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

The Exodus and psychosis are dry today fine aswell..

Bit more care next time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

don't look too shabby to me man but a quick dry will fuck the flavour permanently.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

I had no plan on a quick dry I just switched lights socket off, chopped the 3 sc first an hung next day same with exo and psychosis and those are fine taste lovely and got me baked......

Plenty more time to grow more so Nowts to worry I still have 2 sc cuts here so il 
taste again next run


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2016)

I've had some uninspring Sour Cherry runs Bud. Produces some nice looking weed, but overall I found the green pheno I got once to be the most sour tasting and flavoursome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

had you watered it any sooner than the others afore you chopped, like had it had chance to dry out still in it's pot maybe?


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton yes were all dry out its a mystery my m8 has sum going also so I waiting to see how his turn out when the time comes


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey bud... I grew a Sour cherry this last run and have to say it was the only plant out of, uh.... many, that tasted bad. It was a nice high, but tasted really not good. just fyi


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

Ive kept a little bit to burp in a jar see how goes but for now I want to get one last run soil get sum dog on a bigger nft and blue pit are getting done in my m8 cloner for my tubes start of next month


----------



## numberfour (Mar 16, 2016)

I tired some Sour Cherry the other night for the first time from my last harvest. Found it to have massive flavour and really sour. Didn't find the effects strong at all though.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

@budolskie - put them in a jar with a thin slice of apple and put the jar in the fridge for a week. They will improve greatly. It worked well with my AK this last summer.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

A think the women won't allow that haha @Mohican


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

So.......After a year of trying to work with a middle man to acquire me a Forum cut GSC he finally came through after I said I was going to hit up the source myself as I know the guy, but believed this other lad would get the job done....
Been a long time coming, and after being told I could prob get it else where and something more exciting is kicking around I still think tis is worth the hassle n wait.



This is a bud from a when a clueless grower ran it


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

It is always worth running something you love!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 16, 2016)

Tax returns just hit the account... What should I do?

I know. Spend it.

Picking up lumber to frame my new place of zen. She said I can have a man cave or a grow I decide. Well the grow is a man cave to me, no humans allowed!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is always worth running something you love!


well it was smoking that bud that got my hooked, I had not long came back from seeing DST and sampled his Fireballs which I thought very similar in tastes and the bag appeal you can see ! Theres been 2 or 3 kush strains that have stood out and I couldn't say one was better than the other! Dog, Fireballs and this Forum cut.
Got to mother it and get some clones spread out !


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

Well tube due in 2 weeks so just topped up res with water today and will do next week or should I change the full res to water for them to flush


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

The plant looks full of nutes but different plants leach out faster that others, do you normally flush for 2 weeks before end of cycle ? Ive never done full hydro and im sure flushing in soil/coco takes longer due to the medium holding the feed. I would imagine it would take less time in this system but Jig would know! He ran a killer NFT.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 16, 2016)

2nd time on this nft for me, il have a look for stuff I had written down off first run. don't no if I will have wrote when I started flushing


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

sure it would take less time for the flush just due to the roots being able to get instant access to the plain water from day 1 of stopping the feed. Looking smashing for your second run this way bud !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

PK/sugar until they start to fall over. Then a week of pure distilled H2O and sugar.

I am researching the use of turpentine. Some people drink it!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm not saying it's the right way to do things, but I would give them nothing but water, silica, and zone for the last two weeks... sometimes longer. They still stay pretty green to the end either way. I never ran a test to see if yield would go up if I ran nutes the whole time... it could be the case. I was more going for taste over weight.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Vice grips and a hair straightener!


how long to heat and how much do you heat at a time?


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2016)

@jigfresh taste and quality my main thing is aswell not the wieght


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> A little porn to start the week.
> BB's Blue Pit and a update on the HDxSC.
> View attachment 3632085 View attachment 3632086 View attachment 3632087 View attachment 3632088


hey bru, copied these pics into the UK thread fyi. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well guys ... Know I'm new in the club but had a little incident today. House caught fire. Not because of my grow, thank god, but apparently my fireplace? ...... But last time I lit a fire in our fireplace was February! 

Well ... Be my guest Mr. fire department and open my entire garage to my neighbors to see my UGLY Skunk plant hangin and my grow....


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

Dam bru, everyone ok?
Looks like you got a whole gang of folks hanging around in your garage now. Are you having to move out while repairs are done?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

Ffs if you cant have a fire in the fireplace what good is it. Hope everyone's ok man. Stuff can be replaced.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 17, 2016)

Morning peep's ! STILL awaiting the baby, the Due day is tomorrow but weve been sitting thinking it was ON since Sunday night ffs! Glad to get back through to this morning, but hoping it will be today.

That's a scary looking burned house Zspy, Were you out when it took ?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

DST said:


> hey bru, copied these pics into the UK thread fyi. Hope you don't mind.


Not at all. Probs with copying so I posted in the thread.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Well guys ... Know I'm new in the club but had a little incident today. House caught fire. Not because of my grow, thank god, but apparently my fireplace? ...... But last time I lit a fire in our fireplace was February!
> 
> Well ... Be my guest Mr. fire department and open my entire garage to my neighbors to see my UGLY Skunk plant hangin and my grow....
> 
> View attachment 3634074


Damn man that sucks, sorry for the misfortune good vibes coming at you for the fix.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2016)

Nasty shit like, hope everything ok zspy, one of my fears is the grow going up I in a ground floor flat


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, thankfully, everyone was gone while it happened except for my cat. Shes alright!  I was the one that found her hiding in our closet, tears, runny nose and afraid.

My alarm system was going off and I call my neighbor after not being able to pull up my camera ...he says "yo shit on fire bro!!"

Well home I go from work! Thankfully it was all contained in the attic! But ALL our things in the living room is gone thanks to the water ...pretty much every electronic we own.

Finally able to get into a house and its ripped away....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad the cats and living things are ok, but that sucks dude. If my computer was destroyed I would be lost.

Good luck with the road ahead.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

just things Jig mate, zen don this morning. toking some jack flash this am, nicely mashed.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 17, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Glad the cats and living things are ok, but that sucks dude. If my computer was destroyed I would be lost.
> 
> Good luck with the road ahead.


We lost about $15,000 dollars in electronics not including our new sectional ..luckily our laptops are safe! Sad day in gaming though ...no Division for me tonight.

The possessions are no big deal ...the home we worked so hard to get into is lost. Thats the true problem thats breaking me down ...our home that I bring my daughter to is gone. It's ripping my mind in half thinking about it all ...anger and emotions are not under control yet.

The support that we have seen so far has been very heart warming...normally I am stubborn and hard headed when it comes to receiving help..... I help others. Its my job to care for other people.

I need to keep reminding my self that it was only a portion of possessions we lost but we still have each other and no one was hurt. If I lost my family I would of lost my self.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just things Jig mate, zen don this morning. toking some jack flash this am, nicely mashed.


Jack flash ! That's crazy, I was just saying ive a friend who was with me the first time I visited Amsterdam early 2000's and bought a pkt of the sensi Jack Flash out their shop at the museum as they were the most expensive lol. Reg's and STILL has most of them. Offered me them. Think this is the first time apart from those pips ive ever heard the flash mentioned. I saw their new Fem line has a J.F#7.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> We lost about $15,000 dollars in electronics not including our new sectional ..luckily our laptops are safe! Sad day in gaming though ...no Division for me tonight.
> 
> The possessions are no big deal ...the home we worked so hard to get into is lost. Thats the true problem thats breaking me down ...our home that I bring my daughter to is gone. It's ripping my mind in half thinking about it all ...anger and emotions are not under control yet.
> 
> ...


Keep your head up. The most important things are safe. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

@Figgy, Hey bro the LB's have crowned and are starting to pop with typical sativa foxtails
I'll try and get some pix later they are about 52 days in now.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> @Figgy, Hey bro the LB's have crowned and are starting to pop with typical sativa foxtails
> I'll try and get some pix later they are about 52 days in now.


Mine."? Still stretching.....week 4. She was back on the glass of the hood again when lights came on last night. I have around 18/20" tied down on the main stem/cola. Never had anything stretch this much. I'm guessing around 6.5' now. I just hope these are worth all this effort. Now my real problem is height issues when I pull out the Fireballs and put the clones into flower. I'll need to get them up about 5' closer to the light while the LB finish. The clones are stretchy too 

Edit: I was really hoping for the good pheno from last round, but no luck. Hopefully these super sativa phenos will be as good.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Mine."? Still stretching.....week 4. She was back on the glass of the hood again when lights came on last night. I have around 18/20" tied down on the main stem/cola. Never had anything stretch this much. I'm guessing around 6.5' now. I just hope these are worth all this effort. Now my real problem is height issues when I pull out the Fireballs and put the clones into flower. I'll need to get them up about 5' closer to the light while the LB finish. The clones are stretchy too
> 
> Edit: I was really hoping for the good pheno from last round, but no luck. Hopefully these super sativa phenos will be as good.


Supercrop her again keep bending her 'till she gives up! lol (stubborn females)
I was kind of looking for mine to do that but they stayed the perfect size for indoor growing now watch
the next 3 seeds will all stretch like that.
How long did you veg them?


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Glad the cats and living things are ok, but that sucks dude. If my computer was destroyed I would be lost.
> 
> Good luck with the road ahead.


Dude. You don't back up.....even I back up to a cloud now. If I didn't and my computer went all my accounts, business files, candidate info etc would all be lost....not to mention pictures. Get with it Jiggy lol. It happened to me before and it isn't fun asking you accountant for copies of all your files.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Jack flash ! That's crazy, I was just saying ive a friend who was with me the first time I visited Amsterdam early 2000's and bought a pkt of the sensi Jack Flash out their shop at the museum as they were the most expensive lol. Reg's and STILL has most of them. Offered me them. Think this is the first time apart from those pips ive ever heard the flash mentioned. I saw their new Fem line has a J.F#7.


Tutankhamen seeds and aye abotu £120 for 12 but they are F8 or something. the nugs i got generously gifted from a mate @yorkshireman I thought had been vac packed they were that dense but nope they were literally like stones, you could have put a window out with em. and frost was crazy.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tutankhamen seeds and aye abotu £120 for 12 but they are F8 or something. the nugs i got generously gifted from a mate @yorkshireman I thought had been vac packed they were that dense but nope they were literally like stones, you could have put a window out with em. and frost was crazy.


How was the smoke?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Supercrop her again keep bending her 'till she gives up! lol (stubborn females)
> I was kind of looking for mine to do that but they stayed the perfect size for indoor growing now watch
> the next 3 seeds will all stretch like that.
> How long did you veg them?


I've split the main stem 3 times. Pinched the crap out of her. Tied her down. I veged these until around 16-18". Super bushy under the shop lights, but as soon as they hit the HPS it was on!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I've split the main stem 3 times. Pinched the crap out of her. Tied her down. I veged these until around 16-18". Super bushy under the shop lights, but as soon as they hit the HPS it was on!


Wow that's about how big mine were and they went about 2 to 3x in stretch.
If any of the rest start like that I'll top at the second branches and let the side branches make up the bulk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> How was the smoke?


some you couldn't do more than 3 draws some was all day some was night, night.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 17, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> We lost about $15,000 dollars in electronics not including our new sectional ..luckily our laptops are safe! Sad day in gaming though ...no Division for me tonight.
> 
> The possessions are no big deal ...the home we worked so hard to get into is lost. Thats the true problem thats breaking me down ...our home that I bring my daughter to is gone. It's ripping my mind in half thinking about it all ...anger and emotions are not under control yet.
> 
> ...


Im sorry to hear what happen good that the fam is safe nothing is more important then your family man! Your pals homies are here ! If tou need us u in the us?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some you couldn't do more than 3 draws some was all day some was night, night.


No such thing as only 3 draws


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> No such thing as only 3 draws


I'm still hunting the one hit wonder. But then aren't we all.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm still hunting the one hit wonder. But then aren't we all.


No such thing as 1 hit wonders unless it's a big dab for me haha, can always do a couple bongs of out


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. We are just sorting through everything now and I'm trying to find things within the ashes ...Hard work shoveling your memories around.

I know we will be alright. I need to stop playing in the ash and start moving heavy stuff before it gets late.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2016)

I would get a dumpster


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I would get a dumpster
> 
> 
> cof



word. They will deliver one fairly cheap and its a small charge each time they come empty it. well worth it when having to clean up a ton of stuff.

sorry about your misfortune Zspy1985 At least no one was injured or killed. Houses and things can be rebuilt. Hopefully you had homeowners insurance? best wishes to you and family.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

@Figgy, here's the clones the tallest one is about 38" but they'll yield well.
5 out of 6 are putting out foxtails, 3-4 weeks left.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2016)

I watched my house burn to the ground when I was 8. It's a pretty sucky thing to go through. And we lost evvvvvvvvvverything. Lost 2 dogs and some cats too. We lived in a neighbors garage for a month while they cleared the land. After that we stuffed 7 of us in a single wide trailer while they rebuilt the house over the next 6 months.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Thanks guys. We are just sorting through everything now and I'm trying to find things within the ashes ...Hard work shoveling your memories around.
> 
> I know we will be alright. I need to stop playing in the ash and start moving heavy stuff before it gets late.
> View attachment 3634457
> View attachment 3634458



Much love to you and your family Zspy. Its not much but I dontated 20 to your fund and I hope you all receive many blessings in the coming months. Take care.

~SG


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Much love to you and your family Zspy. Its not much but I dontated 20 to your fund and I hope you all receive many blessings in the coming months. Take care.
> 
> ~SG


Thanks for the link. @Zspy1985 - Matching SomeGuy's $20. And this is the 600 club, we're basically family here


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm still hunting the one hit wonder. But then aren't we all.


There's one hit shit that gets me high, but it's not what I consider my high. 2 dabs or a wake in bake dab has me good. That last LB plant I had was the best thing for concentrates ever! She was dripping wet with resin and tasted so good.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Much love to you and your family Zspy. Its not much but I dontated 20 to your fund and I hope you all receive many blessings in the coming months. Take care.
> 
> ~SG


SG could you re-post the link for Zspy, I can't find it.
Thanks.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> There's one hit shit that gets me high, but it's not what I consider my high. 2 dabs or a wake in bake dab has me good. That last LB plant I had was the best thing for concentrates ever! She was dripping wet with resin and tasted so good.


Got my fingers crossed on the last 3 seeds.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Got my fingers crossed on the last 3 seeds.


I got mine crossed for them too. I've now run into 3 insanely good plants early on in growing, and not kept them due to inexperience. An awesome haze pheno of heavyweight fruit punch, one engineers dream pheno that had amazing frost, and that lambsbread. I'm not making that mistake anymore.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

I matched also. Good luck Zspy.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 17, 2016)

VERY sorry to hear of your loss Z.

Please repost the support link, or pm it to me. 

Good luck as you carry on.

JD


----------



## Figgy (Mar 17, 2016)

I saw @SomeGuy removed the link, so I removed from my quote. Figured some kind of legal jargon from a mod. Definitely pm for those who want to chip in.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 17, 2016)

I am sure that a link would expose the recipient.

We are good. :0)


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm perfectly alright being exposed. The police and fire had no issues with exposure having my entire grow for the world to see. But the amount of burning weed jokes ran wild and helped me deal.

Sorry if I havn't been able to respond ..moving whats left into a 8 by 10 storage unit. My wife has experienced a previous house fire in life when she was 11 and lost everything. Even her sense of smell!! Not sure how that works but only strong gas type oders or alcohol type mixtures she can sense.

I've been a wreck during this whole thing and shes been my rock. I am still trying to process everything and make the best of it. We lost so much to even water and smoke damage that I stayed moving lifting heavy things and staying out the interior.

We are renters and had I known about renters insurance I would of had that MONTHS ago before even moving in.

I already told SG that unless a mod has issues with it then it was ok for him to post. I posted the link within my own journal but I'll link here. Also wanna say that even if you don't donate just kind words of encouragement and blessing for my family means a lot.

Once again thank you guys for your kind words I really wouldn't know where I would be in my growing skills without you all and the veteran knowledge you guys offer up with no qualms of reciprocation.

Heres the link guys but if its against ToS or something please remove ASAP as I don't want anyone to get in trouble.

https://pages.giveforward.com/emergency/page-1czz615/


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2016)

Hang in there.
We have a member than could use some assistance. Please do what you can to help him.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2016)

Donated. Good luck. @Zspy1985


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 18, 2016)

Eh what's it gonna hurt to give the cost of one bb seed pack, thoughts and prayers


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you so so so much guys! We are working with the fire inspector this morning and trying to find the root of this evil...

I got to the house on my own this morning as my wife and daughter went to visit close family friends in the hospital that just had a baby. During the fire my wife took the day off to go take photos for them till she got a call from me.

Even had a follow up with a reporter calling me to get more info and do a breaking news article that went live last night. The reporter was awesome and even showed support for us and offered kind words to help.

Heres the story:
http://www.contracostatimes.com/breaking-news/ci_29655113/pittsburg-family-struggles-recover-from-devastating-fire

But on a happy note in the grow world!! My babies went to my neighbor and my brother in law took one. I'm extreamly happy they get to continue on and I hot I get to see and taste them!!


----------



## Figgy (Mar 18, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Thank you so so so much guys! We are working with the fire inspector this morning and trying to find the root of this evil...
> 
> I got to the house on my own this morning as my wife and daughter went to visit close family friends in the hospital that just had a baby. During the fire my wife took the day off to go take photos for them till she got a call from me.
> 
> ...


Do y'all happen to be Steelers fans?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey guy's just to let you know if you don't hear from me for a bit my computer is
not being very cooperative these days so I might have to get it tended to.
@Zspy1985, hang in there bro our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 18, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I'm perfectly alright being exposed. The police and fire had no issues with exposure having my entire grow for the world to see. But the amount of burning weed jokes ran wild and helped me deal.
> 
> Sorry if I havn't been able to respond ..moving whats left into a 8 by 10 storage unit. My wife has experienced a previous house fire in life when she was 11 and lost everything. Even her sense of smell!! Not sure how that works but only strong gas type oders or alcohol type mixtures she can sense.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, really sucks, does the owner of the home have fire insurance, it may cover you.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Sorry for your loss, really sucks, does the owner of the home have fire insurance, it may cover you.


In most cases they only insure structure and not content


cof


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy to help Bro. 

Your little unit will be banging it again soon.

Out of the Salt Mine for a couple days. It is good. :0)

JD


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 18, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> In most cases they only insure structure and not content
> 
> 
> cof


This is California, so anything is possible, particularly if it was an issue with infrastructure.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guy's just to let you know if you don't hear from me for a bit my computer is
> not being very cooperative these days so I might have to get it tended to.
> @Zspy1985, hang in there bro our prayers are with you and your family.


What's going on with the PC?


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 18, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Thanks for the link. @Zspy1985 - Matching SomeGuy's $20. And this is the 600 club, we're basically family here


Where the link please


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2016)

https://pages.giveforward.com/emergency/page-1czz615/


Traxx187 said:


> Where the link please



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 18, 2016)

Figgy said:


> What's going on with the PC?


If it goes to sleep mode it won't come back up. Also has got real slow, I think it has a virus
both my wife and granddaughter do a lot of surfing and gaming.
So I cold booted it just to get it running tonight but it's been getting worse.
Any ideas? I'm computer illiterate so I was going to get one of those cleaner sticks and
see if that helps.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> If it goes to sleep mode it won't come back up. Also has got real slow, I think it has a virus
> both my wife and granddaughter do a lot of surfing and gaming.
> So I cold booted it just to get it running tonight but it's been getting worse.
> Any ideas? I'm computer illiterate so I was going to get one of those cleaner sticks and
> see if that helps.


Slow to boot, open programs? Does it run ok once the desktop is up for a bit? What antivirus/malware software you running? How old is the HDD?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 18, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Slow to boot, open programs? Does it run ok once the desktop is up for a bit? What antivirus/malware software you running? How old is the HDD?


It's a Lenovo about 15 mos. old, it runs fine once it's on it's just going from sleep to wake.
Also when I start up it doesn't show the "Lenovo" logo with the little circle thing going round.
I'm running McAfee with the crappy windows firewall.
Also I'm on FIOS network if that means anything.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2016)

Download and run malwarebytes.  That should help.

I use Avast Anti virus... it's free and works great.

Good luck getting it clean with the kids' shitty programs on there.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2016)

Also CCleaner is another free program that works wonders.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 18, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Also CCleaner is another free program that works wonders.


Thanks jig.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 19, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Do y'all happen to be Steelers fans?



For life. Respect to other winnin teams though. Had a very ruff few years for my team...if you watch you really know what I'm sayin.



oldman60 said:


> It's a Lenovo about 15 mos. old, it runs fine once it's on it's just going from sleep to wake.
> Also when I start up it doesn't show the "Lenovo" logo with the little circle thing going round.
> I'm running McAfee with the crappy windows firewall.
> Also I'm on FIOS network if that means anything.


Try booting into "safe mode". Isolate the problem. Like some said what programs? You can disable all non essential start up programs after booting into safe mode. In safemode run: msconfig

Windows 10? Try disabling the virus software? Uninstall all weird named programs. CC cleaner and ad adware? Continue till you are running like butter I hope. Just what I would try off the top of my head.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> If it goes to sleep mode it won't come back up. Also has got real slow, I think it has a virus
> both my wife and granddaughter do a lot of surfing and gaming.
> So I cold booted it just to get it running tonight but it's been getting worse.
> Any ideas? I'm computer illiterate so I was going to get one of those cleaner sticks and
> see if that helps.


I use a site called Major Geeks to solve my PC probs. Sounds like you may have some dodgy Registry keys hanging around. Unless your laptop sounds like a Coffee perculatro, in which case the hard drive is slowly dying. Check how much available memory you have as well, sometime good to clear caches or like the other say, run CCleaner or other such programmes. Majors Geeks has some....major geeks who love to help you out.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 19, 2016)

Great news everyone I've been so excited about the news I forgot to post! Fire inspector found the start of the fire. Builder seemed to of knocked out some type of hole for a gas burning fireplace...but ours was wood? Seems the hole wasnt supposed to be there and even slipped through the house inspections when sold.


Even though we used it so long ago the inspector said it was like a ticking time bomb and could of happened to anyone.


We used the fireplace only 8 times in the time frame of 9/27/15 to 3/16/16 (almost 8 months) which each time I operated my fireplace some embers may fallen in and worked its way to the "mud flap" on the fireplace foundation.


Once it reached there it could of been glowing and working that area till finally it ignited that piece of wood that had the bolts on it thats missing cause it went first.


In conclusion he found the heat marks I guess that left pattern that gave him details how the fire was moving up.
 

.....I was starting to think there wasn't enough weed I could grow and smoke that can help with the amount of blame I was holding on to. Wasn't able to touch a thing without tears running down my face finding things in the ashes this morning.



Sigh ....just got The Division the day before the fire after waiting since the announcement of this game. Fire couldn't wait for me to beat it I guess.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 19, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It's a Lenovo about 15 mos. old, it runs fine once it's on it's just going from sleep to wake.
> Also when I start up it doesn't show the "Lenovo" logo with the little circle thing going round.
> I'm running McAfee with the crappy windows firewall.
> Also I'm on FIOS network if that means anything.


Just would like to add my 2 cents to this thread, I went through the exact same thing but only with the Grandaughter downloading crap, my wife, thank God, has her own laptop/desktop/tablet/smartphone.

My Granddaughter downloaded limewire and screwed up my laptop. But this was when I was running Vista as my OS.

You have 2 options, 1) do a hard reset (you lose all your personal files any new programs you added since you got your puter) this of course is quick and painless, or 2) recover your wanted files but this requires lots of time.

You can do a hard reset by just clicking the F8 key and follow the onscreen instruction for hard reset. But if you want to recover your files hold down shift key + restart that will put you into safe mode. Choose safe mode with networking and do online scans from Kaspersky, or any online scans. Download Malwarebytes...it was mentioned by a member here, great to have and keep it on your 'puter don't get rid of it. I use Spybot search and destroy and Superantispyware, both good and of course free. A good free antivirus that also was mentioned here is Avast, they also have a paid version that works well but what the hay, I like the free stuff that works too. CC Cleaners I stay away from and here's why. 

CC Cleaners are just mindless drones that get rid of files that are seldom used to gain space and speed your system up but if a program that you seldom use needs to run, it will have been deleted from the registry causing an imbalance of that program. Putting it another way say you have a building with 10 families that building runs your iTunes and Pokerstars (does it exist anymore?) now you run the ccleaner to get rid of unwanted files it 'sees' you don't use Pokerstars anymore so it got rid of it but it gets rid of the building not the file so now the file for iTunes is gone too, it's better to do a file compression to make up 'space' but if you need to get rid of a corrupted file from the registry but that's nowhere land, you screw up in the registry and bye bye 'puter. Good luck.

On another note:

@Zspy1985 my prayers are with you and Family bro and making a donation to your fund, God Bless.

B4L


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you!! Like its crazy how hard is to get ahead sometimes in this thing called life... I can't believe it still. Not sure if I mentioned it but at least 6 months on the repair the emergency contactor said. Landlord said we are welcome to come back after the repairs are finished.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 19, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Thank you!! Like its crazy how hard is to get ahead sometimes in this thing called life... I can't believe it still. Not sure if I mentioned it but at least 6 months on the repair the emergency contactor said. Landlord said we are welcome to come back after the repairs are finished.


Hey no problem, I can't even imagine what you're going through right now. At least you and you're family are ok and that's what matters the rest can be rebuilt, but just like the mythical Phoenix you will rise from the ashes and be twice as strong of that I have no doubt. At least you will be able to go back once the repairs are done that's a relief. I have many friends in the Pittsburgh area I'm on the other end of the state from you up in the mountains, Poconos. My wife just walked in from work (she's a nurse) and I told her about what happened so she's also donating and we're going to bring it up at Church tomorrow, God Bless you be strong.

B4L


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2016)

Id just do a system restore to when she wasnt wankered.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 19, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Hey no problem, I can't even imagine what you're going through right now. At least you and you're family are ok and that's what matters the rest can be rebuilt, but just like the mythical Phoenix you will rise from the ashes and be twice as strong of that I have no doubt. At least you will be able to go back once the repairs are done that's a relief. I have many friends in the Pittsburgh area I'm on the other end of the state from you up in the mountains, Poconos. My wife just walked in from work (she's a nurse) and I told her about what happened so she's also donating and we're going to bring it up at Church tomorrow, God Bless you be strong.
> 
> B4L


Thanks Blunt thats really amazing thank you! Pittsburg CA or Pittsburgh PA? We live in the east bay area. I hope we can turn this around and get covered under the lack of things that happened with the fireplace. Worth a shot. We have our lives and that is what matters over everything that happened.

I need to get down to Disneyland ASAP!!!! LOL! Life is too short to be going nuts over things that is out of your control you could after being alive and safe.

I grew up in the church and I turned away after my parents passed. Soon after I was a young tween being forced to go to church. Was ruff trying to make my own decisions at 13 on what I wanted in life.

I'll go to church with the wife when I want to make her happy and go as a family. I'll sit and listen. As a kid I listened but messed around a lot ..like any kid lol. As I grew older and leaving the church behind as I associated the abuse with it made me a very cold lonely person.

Mom was also actually very involved and ran a food bank drive that I remember as a kid for the church. I'll gladly go with my wife this Sunday after this week.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2016)

God loves you....trust and believe in him.


cof


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Id just do a system restore to when she wasnt wankered.


But that will only work if he had set a set point, which he didn't because he did say he knew nothing about 'puters you have to have some knowledge of 'puters to make a set point.

The best thing going right now, and I make sure I do, is an image backup of my my 'c' drive to the cloud their free just google it. Never have to worry about losing data ever again.

B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 19, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Thanks Blunt thats really amazing thank you! Pittsburg CA or Pittsburgh PA? We live in the east bay area. I hope we can turn this around and get covered under the lack of things that happened with the fireplace. Worth a shot. We have our lives and that is what matters over everything that happened.
> 
> I need to get down to Disneyland ASAP!!!! LOL! Life is too short to be going nuts over things that is out of your control you could after being alive and safe.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it takes a life changing episode to bring someone back to the fold of the lord, we are all his children and gave us talent to grow his weed too, lord knows many folks need his wonder 'drug'! I do!

I read it wrong I read Pittsburg and I assumed Pa. Doesn't matter you're still a person in need does not change anything. In due time all of this will be just a sad chapter in your life but you will bounce back stronger than ever you'll see.

I'm not heavy into the Church scene myself, but I go often enough to be in touch with many great folks that go.


B4L


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 19, 2016)

BTW we have a tv show locally that helps those with computer problems but they have a website that anyone can use:

Computerwisetv.com

You can download free stuff from their website, but the most important one is the security guide make that the first thing you do. Hope this helps.

B4L


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2016)

Bored with it....back into the greenhouse it goes until it gets another chance lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2016)

2 weeks today although pics are from yesterday. Just gave them a spray with some organic foliar feed. Has silica among other things. Helps prevent pm and other nasties. Been using it for last 12 months and had no issues.
 
 
 
It took me a week but finally got the new bulbs in as well.....working to Spanish time at the moment lol.
Peace DST


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2016)

On the church bit. I find a good church to be an invaluable resource for good people and good vibes. Like this group here, it's nice to be in the company of people up to things. Like going to the bar, or hanging out with friends, playing video games all good for relaxing, having a laugh... But there is something uplifting to be with a group of folks with their eyes on something bigger. Church isn't the only place to find this, but its a good one. It's a reason I also like AA meetings. Sure all the people in there might be a wreck ( including myself) but we are working on it, we are willing to take about 1% of our time in a week and use it for something bigger than our selves.

Some of my new friends here in Spain have shown me that one can find and latch onto the negative side of anything in the world. They are correct in what they think... But there is always a positive too, and in my head is a beautiful thing to be able to find and latch onto the positive, while also admitting the negative, just not signing it's song, our whatever.

Yeah there were the crusades, and there are priests touching kids, and mega churches using money for mansions, etc etc etc. Ok. There are also churches feeding people everyday, helping people in the community. Churches that work together with other religions places of worship to help the local community. There is singing, hugs, people concerned with you life, etc etc.

I don't go to church very often, but everytime I do I wished I went more. My memories of messing around with my mom while dad told us to be quiet are among the best. Funny too cuz dad would often fall asleep.

If you let yourself find the good, you'll be amazed how much the is. At least at a good church. Some of them are full of shitheads and are lead by an even bigger shithead. I suggest avoiding those places.

And all of that is ignoring kinda the point of church, showing a little love to the big guy. An hour a week isn't asking to much to show some appreciation and dedication... Ha. I need to listen to my own advice, it's Sunday morning at 845 for me and I'm thinking of thing back to sleep after I press post reply.

I've always found God to be pretty cool. And I've always found hanging out with his/her other friends to be cool to, no matter what religion.

Ok, pro church post over, back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 20, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> On the church bit. I find a good church to be an invaluable resource for good people and good vibes. Like this group here, it's nice to be in the company of people up to things. Like going to the bar, or hanging out with friends, playing video games all good for relaxing, having a laugh... But there is something uplifting to be with a group of folks with their eyes on something bigger. Church isn't the only place to find this, but its a good one. It's a reason I also like AA meetings. Sure all the people in there might be a wreck ( including myself) but we are working on it, we are willing to take about 1% of our time in a week and use it for something bigger than our selves.
> 
> Some of my new friends here in Spain have shown me that one can find and latch onto the negative side of anything in the world. They are correct in what they think... But there is always a positive too, and in my head is a beautiful thing to be able to find and latch onto the positive, while also admitting the negative, just not signing it's song, our whatever.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean I'm not a bible thumper myself, far from it, but the people you meet are the main reason I keep going back. I sometimes don't go to church far several months and when I do everyone welcomes me back with hugs and kisses. 

B4L


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2016)

I am in church right now.....The Church of Stank....getting my shmoke on while the goings good and praying to the ganja God's for a pukka harvest......goodness gracious great balls of Fireballs...


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2016)

I've got one rand leaf turning purple on the FB....shpecial leafy.
Edit. Should of taken a pic.
Double Edit. You can actually see the tip of it on the plant above.....where's Wally leaf.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2016)

i just harvested my fire balls it had under leaf purpleishness, but now its dry it just looks silver. Looking nice an lush there D


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2016)

I've studied Chrstuan apologetics for years. A good church can do wonders for people. Others can do harm. I love speaking about it, especially with the loads of bad arguments that skeptics and young atheists throw around that are no longer considered valid arguments by today's top atheist thinkers. I'm not opening a debate, but it's nice to hear the talk. 

On a weed note, I might be pulling a fireball out today at the beginning of week 7. Only have about 4 dabs left.......


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 20, 2016)

DST said:


> I am in church right now.....The Church of Stank....getting my shmoke on while the goings good and praying to the ganja God's for a pukka harvest......goodness gracious great balls of Fireballs...
> View attachment 3636438
> View attachment 3636439


Found him lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2016)

What poor arguments are you referring to in reference to atheists? all we ask for is evidence lol I've grown up in ireland my whole life and have gone to catholic primary and secondary schools and I can assure you not once has my lack of belief been swayed lol me n my mate went to a Mormon get together after some door knockin mormon invited him along...FUCKIN HILARIOUS!


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 20, 2016)

My last critical rapido has a bit of purpleing going on as well, another week in this cold she should look pretty wicked
Had to take my little white widow auto in, she was drooping from the cold, what a wimp, it's only been down to 52℉ in here


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What poor arguments are you referring to in reference to atheists? all we ask for is evidence lol I've grown up in ireland my whole life and have gone to catholic primary and secondary schools and I can assure you not once has my lack of belief been swayed lol me n my mate went to a Mormon get together after some door knockin mormon invited him along...FUCKIN HILARIOUS!


I'm not going to open a debate here. It's not the place for it. I will though add this link to loads of information, debates, and Q&A with the top thinkers on both sides. You and others can watch if they are interested to hear honest, relevant arguments and information brought by the tops of the fields.

https://m.youtube.com/user/ReasonableFaithOrg


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 20, 2016)

Please hurry summer haha them soon april showers will bring may flowers hehe, good morning 600 ! Yall have a great day today!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

Well. I check every single electrical connection after each round. This was one of my main feeds I to the tent. It's the plug. (Rated at 15amp) that failed. Did not actually cause a problem and the gfci would have shut it down if it got farther. Was pulling more than 15amps obviously as its a 20amp breaker. 
It was a mistake made while moving out of my leaky shed in the middle of the night a while ago. Today I'm putting a 20amp gfci right in the tent and upgrading the connectors. 

Good thing I check stuff out eh?!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

I post this because I'm very experienced w electricity and still... Shit happens. Figure if I make even one of you inspired to check out your stuff it was worth the post.


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2016)

Very well worth it,as I go check my plugs now....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like it was running a bit hot!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

By my math there was about 18-19amps being pulled through a 15amp connector. The wire has no heat damage except inside the plug so it was plug failure.  

Tbh. Looking back, I believe I forgot to calculate all the box fans into the load. Almost 500w worth. Still. 20amp breaker and wire should use 20amp connectors. Shame on me for working too tired in the wet rain to move the grow. Lol. Just glad I'm retentive and basically pull everything apart every time.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2016)

Some of the contacts on those cheaper plugs and outlets do not have much surface area. I try and find heavy duty parts made for outdoor use. Find a good electrical supply store and avoid the Home Depot crap.

I know you already know all of this! I am just posting it for the audience.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

Home depot carries 20amp plugs that are fine. The trick is they cost quite a bit more than the cheap 15amp. I was using high grade 15amp but still. I put more than 15amp through the connector. ALL my fault and not the parts. Lol!


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Home depot carries 20amp plugs that are fine. The trick is they cost quite a bit more than the cheap 15amp. I was using high grade 15amp but still. I put more than 15amp through the connector. ALL my fault and not the parts. Lol!


Always blame the parts or the bottle, never the growers fault...


----------



## Figgy (Mar 20, 2016)

Flower tent shot


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 20, 2016)

Got the gi4ls in the flower tent i to 5g smart pots on monday. I nedd to do some teimming and get my net set up before i finish up veg.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 20, 2016)

Great news everyone! FOUND THE REMOTE!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Great news everyone! FOUND THE REMOTE!
> View attachment 3637075


You coming to Disney? Lmk. I'm a ways away but may e we have you over for dinner and smoke you out. . Take care. Keep your chin up


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> You coming to Disney? Lmk. I'm a ways away but may e we have you over for dinner and smoke you out. . Take care. Keep your chin up


I wish!! I need to go as I've never been in my 30 years of life! I keep telling my wife that we are going to take my daughter soon. Of course losing our home is a life set back but we will be alright as long as we are together.

I'm about to check a pair of $10 ear buds that have lasted through 4 washes in ny pants...and they still work!! 

 ignore that lol

Edit.. Forgot to mention I found my marriage cert as well!!! Wife was happy


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I wish!! I need to go as I've never been in my 30 years of life! I keep telling my wife that we are going to take my daughter soon. Of course losing our home is a life set back but we will be alright as long as we are together.
> 
> I'm about to check a pair of $10 ear buds that have lasted through 4 washes in ny pants...and they still work!!
> 
> ...



Nice! I know anything you find will be special. My wife's dads farmhouse burnt down about 6yrs ago. They lost almost everything. Keep moving forward and you all will be OK. .


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2016)

It's Monday, yippeeeee, lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2016)

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

Nope. Still Sunday for 7 more min MF! Lol. I've been staying up so late.the last week harvesting that I'm just barely able.to cripple myself into a sleep like desire. Lol. Take it easy over there.across.the pond and all.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2016)

No one knows what day it is in my house, wife has all the clocks at different times......still not quite figured out why you would have your alarm at a different time from other clocks...my Mum and Step Dad use to do that.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

DST said:


> No one knows what day it is in my house, wife has all the clocks at different times......still not quite figured out why you would have your alarm at a different time from other clocks...my Mum and Step Dad use to do that.



Holy hell. And I thought I was retentive. Lol


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2016)

not too mention 6 million snooze alarms....actually, only one now, its called Yin no2. When he kicks off everyone gets up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

that shit drives me nuts, my lass does the 5 snooze things. just set your alarm half an hour later ffs


----------



## Figgy (Mar 21, 2016)

Double snooz tapper here. I'm not getting up on the first bell.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2016)

The parades have started here for holy week. There's about 4 parades per day, Sunday - Sunday. This one started around 9pm. There's one on Wed that starts at 11pm and is silent. One on Thrusday at 6am, etc, etc. It's a hell of a big deal around here.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 21, 2016)

Afternoon 6'ers! Just wanted to say we had a Baby Boy early Saturday morning !
Was knida scary for a bit but but the lass done ever so well and Baby was born in Ambulance, everything all good and no real problems.
Home now and the night shifts have started !!! Im on tonight so instead of being out getting DRUNK, I better get off and try get some kip while everyone's out. This is my FOURTH and it just get's better, so chuffed


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2016)

Great news. Did you tell him that he was a day early?


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Great news. Did you tell him that he was a day early?
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks man, Day early?


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh right lol, its felt like about 4 days has past since Friday night ! I had just got into bed after staying up late for the first time in a week ! The due date was Friday and the midwife said we could go another week !!
I just new it was going to be a through the night birth. I don't think any of us has adjusted to the sleep loss yet so time doesn't factor haha
Babies don't do on-time !


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 21, 2016)

@greenjambo dont know how you do it!! I only have one and she gives me a run for my money!! Children are so amazing how happy they are and how much happiness they bring into your life. 

The wife and I have been trying for a 2nd ...hopefully everything aligns in the universe and I get my self a boy!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> The parades have started here for holy week. There's about 4 parades per day, Sunday - Sunday. This one started around 9pm. There's one on Wed that starts at 11pm and is silent. One on Thrusday at 6am, etc, etc. It's a hell of a big deal around here.
> 
> View attachment 3637257 View attachment 3637258 View attachment 3637259


Is that a corpus christi? Weve them in ireland but not as lavish as that.

Edit: just did a google there n its not on till may26th but still cool looking festival


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 21, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> @greenjambo dont know how you do it!! I only have one and she gives me a run for my money!! Children are so amazing how happy they are and how much happiness they bring into your life.
> 
> The wife and I have been trying for a 2nd ...hopefully everything aligns in the universe and I get my self a boy!


Haha, my eldest son and daughter are almost out their teens, and weve a 4 year old lad and kinda hoped for a little girl for the missus but we were blessed with another son and just as happy!
Nothing's Better 
Good luck with your new start ect... Hope you get on your feet soon and a new baby always makes things seem better!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> The parades have started here for holy week. There's about 4 parades per day, Sunday - Sunday. This one started around 9pm. There's one on Wed that starts at 11pm and is silent. One on Thrusday at 6am, etc, etc. It's a hell of a big deal around here.
> 
> View attachment 3637257 View attachment 3637258 View attachment 3637259



Damn jig. I cant imagine having religion be that much a part of life. LOL


----------



## Javadog (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice Shiny Purples there Pap!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice Shiny Purples there Pap!


thanks! she smells like grape and cherry kool aid to my nose, with hints of licorice in the back ground.


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 21, 2016)

Flipped the flower tent to 12/12, got my screen made and plqnts bent down today. Took 6 clones from my 2 mothers.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Damn jig. I cant imagine having religion be that much a part of life. LOL


That made me smile..

It had me thinking just going to a place and regardless of spiritual, scientific, non believing or what ever you think there is in the universe just being around people with a positive vibe would be cool and a change for me. I'm usually a very anti social sociable person lol ...I can be extreamly out going then the next day feel like I wish I was the last person on earth and have the feeling like I don't want to go into work today.

Family has changed all that. Depression can suck no matter where you are in life..but I can't give up anymore like my younger years.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2016)

Please spare a thought for my brother in law who is lying in a coma in hospital in South Africa with cerebral menangitis unable to breath himself. It really is some hectic shit. They think it came from Nigeria where he had just come back from business. World turned upside down last night. Peace DST


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Please spare a thought for my brother in law who is lying in a coma in hospital in South Africa with cerebral menangitis unable to breath himself. It really is some hectic shit. They think it came from Nigeria where he had just come back business. World turned upside down last night. Peace DST


dang man, I m sorry. sending good vibes.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Please spare a thought for my brother in law who is lying in a coma in hospital in South Africa with cerebral menangitis unable to breath himself. It really is some hectic shit. They think it came from Nigeria where he had just come back from business. World turned upside down last night. Peace DST


I hope he comes through bru! My thoughts are with you and the Princess !
So much compassion in this forum ! So many genuine good folk's. ( Family )

I mailed you  @DST


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice pull bru, looks tasty! @papapayne !!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 22, 2016)

Thoughts are with you & you're family D


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2016)

You bet man. Pulling for him. Best thoughts and wishes to your family D. 



DST said:


> Please spare a thought for my brother in law who is lying in a coma in hospital in South Africa with cerebral menangitis unable to breath himself. It really is some hectic shit. They think it came from Nigeria where he had just come back from business. World turned upside down last night. Peace DST


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Please spare a thought for my brother in law who is lying in a coma in hospital in South Africa with cerebral menangitis unable to breath himself. It really is some hectic shit. They think it came from Nigeria where he had just come back from business. World turned upside down last night. Peace DST


He's in my prayers


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2016)

Fucking hell. Sorry D. and mrs D


----------



## Figgy (Mar 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Please spare a thought for my brother in law who is lying in a coma in hospital in South Africa with cerebral menangitis unable to breath himself. It really is some hectic shit. They think it came from Nigeria where he had just come back from business. World turned upside down last night. Peace DST


Prayers sent his way.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2016)

Lots of good vibes sent down to him.

On a different note... I haven't smoked for a few days because I've been sick. Holy Shit.... I'm an asshole when I'm not smoking. I'm at home alone... you'd think I could keep from yelling at things at the top of my lungs. Nope.  I've cussed out all sorts of inanimate objects today. Good fucking times.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2016)

Go out in the garden and talk to nature. Get some sun and Vitamin D. You will feel better.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Lots of good vibes sent down to him.
> 
> On a different note... I haven't smoked for a few days because I've been sick. Holy Shit.... I'm an asshole when I'm not smoking. I'm at home alone... you'd think I could keep from yelling at things at the top of my lungs. Nope.  I've cussed out all sorts of inanimate objects today. Good fucking times.


I am at my wittiest when dealing with inanimate object. ...those fukkers lol


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2016)

Cheers folks. He is now breathing without a machine. Still in a coma though. Hopefully things moving in the right direction. It's the aftermath that is quite worrying. Keep those good vibes going for him folks.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2016)

Modern medicine is quite remarkable D. Is he a head?


----------



## numberfour (Mar 22, 2016)

Positive vibes for those that need it

Congrats to greenjambo and family on your new arrival

Dodgy close up of one of the Dogs I've been smoking recently


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear D  Cant find words they seem empty but im sending good vibes your way

Just wanted to share a few pics but most turned out shitty so ill just leave it at the SourAmnesia x Dog bx2 poly/diplo/triplo i dont know what the right term is i just call it freaky 
  ¨
White Berry 1


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Please spare a thought for my brother in law who is lying in a coma in hospital in South Africa with cerebral menangitis unable to breath himself. It really is some hectic shit. They think it came from Nigeria where he had just come back from business. World turned upside down last night. Peace DST


Thats crazy man! From a business trip? Just insane! Hope he gets better! I almost lost my mother in law in a similar way with her in a coma due to a freaking cold that she let run for a while cause her orgens started to fail.

I dont even know what its like in South Africa but I hope he is getting the help he needs to get better. Keep us up to date bro I got him on my mind and hope he is alright. 

Peace


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 22, 2016)

Double post ...just wanna say I'm lovin the green thats being posted! A good view that brings tears to my eyes on how much I miss seeing it... Even after my first grow! Cannabis is such a blessing I must say!


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 22, 2016)

Im so happy with my last harvest minus the seeds if coarse. My unknow bag seed that i have dubbed Queso Chem, taste cheesy and chemical and is white with trichs so i think the name fits, turned out to be some tasty fire. Im glad i made clones and have a mother from clone to run phenom a few more times, i will be going through the rest if those seeds soon might find something special. I really shoukd have taken more clones for thus round of flower, only 3 this time. A little under prepared i guess, i hope my half assed scrog will help.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 22, 2016)

6 weeks


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear of the troubles D, but pleased that things trend well.

So much going on, new babies even. 

Have fun folks.

JD


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 22, 2016)

Ukemblue dream  tommy chong 4x600hps


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 23, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Double post ...just wanna say I'm lovin the green thats being posted! A good view that brings tears to my eyes on how much I miss seeing it... Even after my first grow! Cannabis is such a blessing I must say!


I'm loving the bud porn too...but I feel for you not bringing in a harvest. Did you lose your whole OP in the fire? Maybe you did say it but I wasn't around for that explanation.

B4L


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Afternoon 6'ers! Just wanted to say we had a Baby Boy early Saturday morning !
> Was knida scary for a bit but but the lass done ever so well and Baby was born in Ambulance, everything all good and no real problems.
> Home now and the night shifts have started !!! Im on tonight so instead of being out getting DRUNK, I better get off and try get some kip while everyone's out. This is my FOURTH and it just get's better, so chuffed


Congrats 'jambo best to your family.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2016)

It took a while but I think it's ok now.
@DST, my prayers to your family.
I'll be posting pix from the BB frost monsters later the HDxSC is just amazing now, Blue Pit
is giving it a run for it's money.
By the way thanks for all the suggestions on my computer probs but you guys
might as well speak Latin as computer lingo. lol


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It took a while but I think it's ok now.
> @DST, my prayers to your family.
> I'll be posting pix from the BB frost monsters later the HDxSC is just amazing now, Blue Pit
> is giving it a run for it's money.
> ...


Did you download the security guide?

B4L


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Did you download the security guide?
> 
> B4L


Yes I did also got PCKeeper to clean the damn thing daily.

Here's the porn I promised last night. 
First 2 are HDxSC, Blue Pit, bottom 2 Jake's Dream 1&2.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Yes I did also got PCKeeper to clean the damn thing daily.
> Kc
> Here's the porn I promised last night.
> First 2 are HDxSC, Blue Pit, bottom 2 Jake's Dream 1&2.
> View attachment 3639153 View attachment 3639154 View attachment 3639155 View attachment 3639156 View attachment 3639157


Very nice oldman


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Very nice oldman


Thanks Bob they're coming along nicely. The JD's are filling out big time now they're about 
30+ days in now the next 6 weeks should be interesting.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2016)

My brother in law is still in a coma. By all accounts he has cerebral malaria not meningitis....basically same severity, same brain swelling, same possible post illness issues. Sorry to be the downer.

Lovely looking pron folks.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Yes I did also got PCKeeper to clean the damn thing daily.
> 
> Here's the porn I promised last night.
> First 2 are HDxSC, Blue Pit, bottom 2 Jake's Dream 1&2.
> View attachment 3639153 View attachment 3639154 View attachment 3639155 View attachment 3639156 View attachment 3639157


You should post a couple.pixs of those beauties in the BB thread.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2016)

DST said:


> My brother in law is still in a coma. By all accounts he has cerebral malaria not meningitis....basically same severity, same brain swelling, same possible post illness issues. Sorry to be the downer.
> 
> Lovely looking pron folks.


We are concerned about your brother in law. Please keep us posted on his condition.


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, you know the weed in your neighborhood is bad when these are the only papers your local store carries lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tutankhamen seeds and aye abotu £120 for 12 but they are F8 or something. the nugs i got generously gifted from a mate @yorkshireman I thought had been vac packed they were that dense but nope they were literally like stones, you could have put a window out with em. and frost was crazy.


Nearly.


Feminised indica dominant 'Jack Frost' by Goldenseed they were.

£120 + Postage for 15 beans.

http://www.goldenseed.net/store/product.php?productid=18787&cat=368&page=2

I actually got 16 and a few freebies of their Afghan Kush that turned out pretty good.


I've got another 13 mixed pheno clones of the same Jack Frost in 12/12 now.


I wanna do an ultimate pheno hunt with that at some point, they do 100 for £495. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh only £495 best get two just to be sure eh


----------



## Zspy1985 (Mar 23, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm loving the bud porn too...but I feel for you not bringing in a harvest. Did you lose your whole OP in the fire? Maybe you did say it but I wasn't around for that explanation.
> 
> B4L


Was on day 7 from seed on my 2nd ever grow. I let my neighbor take over 7 of the 8 seedlings and my brother in law has the 8th. I still have plenty of seeds that survived the fire that I had put away in a eye glass case in my medicine cabinet.

Before growing I wasn't doing much of anything for my self besides a few evenings of gaming as my life long hobby or movie/tv show watching. I had no motivation to expand my knowledge in anything in life up until I decided to get my card and grow my self.


Before moving I lost over 50 pounds after having trouble keeping up with my daughter! Toddlers are a handfull! I watched what I ate and only drank water and cut all processed products from my diet.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2016)

Hard news D. Very sorry.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 24, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Wow, you know the weed in your neighborhood is bad when these are the only papers your local store carries lol


Daaaamnnn...I haven't seen e z wider in years (decades actually) back in the mid 70's, that's when I was smoking white owls, then Phillies, now I smoke game and vape.

B4L


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 24, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Daaaamnnn...I haven't seen e z wider in years (decades actually) back in the mid 70's, that's when I was smoking white owls, then Phillies, now I smoke game and vape.
> 
> B4L


Threw me off too, especially when I pulled one out of the pack, 1 1/2 s are HUGE!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2016)

...and on the cannabis medical report...

Could cannabis help prevent prescription painkiller abuse? Medical marijuana 'reduces use of addictive opioid meds' 


University of Michigan experts revealed chronic pain patients using medical marijuana reported a 64 per cent decrease in opioid use - and a 45 per cent increase in their quality of life.



cof


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2016)

lol at the 2000 and 2010s.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2016)

DST said:


> lol at the 2000 and 2010s.....



2010's have got Lil Wayne written all over them.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 24, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Threw me off too, especially when I pulled one out of the pack, 1 1/2 s are HUGE!


Yes they are HUGE, you can write a novel on one of them things and I thought big bamboo was big but heck this leaves it in the dust.

B4L


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 24, 2016)

Damn, really wanted to get this gal done and hung before the rains started, but when Paul McCartney tells you take a break, you should always listen


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2016)

Tis naked that girl....she's got none leaveys


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

That is one sturdy lady! Maggie Thatcher!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey guys 
Been busy busy out here, good kind. Once I get a real phone again I'll have some pics to share. Seeds are about a week old meow, harvest isn't till October-nov, gonna be a loooong season


----------



## supchaka (Mar 25, 2016)

Couple days to 7 weeks. She's finishing stronger than the lab tested round so I'm excited to see that again


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2016)

So.... True story... Was out for a while today doing a shit.ton of errands. Come home and.wife is acting like it's 10pm. (It's 4). She says. "Maybe it was the srs". I'm like. Ya f'in think! It's 28% Hun! Her reply. Oh! Lmfao. Gablve some purple haze and.a.soda to.wake her up to watch pee wees big holiday. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Couple days to 7 weeks. She's finishing stronger than the lab tested round so I'm excited to see that again
> View attachment 3641636 View attachment 3641637 View attachment 3641638 View attachment 3641639 View attachment 3641644


Looking good in there. Got some pics up of her on IG the other day


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2016)

and 
To all my 600 homiez.
Its been awhile, but I always find my way back home.

Cheers


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> and
> To all my 600 homiez.
> Its been awhile, but I always find my way back home.
> 
> ...


Boy he looks zooted, everything is backwards a picture from a mirror maybe? Who wears their wedding ring on their right hand? 

B4L


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2016)

It was the only one I could find without a caption.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> It was the only one I could find without a caption.


You from bk or 'da bronx' i grew up en el 'barrio'.

B4L


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2016)

What up shiska. Good to see you around. I'm coming to NY this fall with my mom. Maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 26, 2016)

Forum Cut GSC week 2 from flip 
   
Next run ill do better been dealing with some stuff here and there... Might be moving to a new house finally!! With a garage so im not stuck in a 10x200 mud room with a 4x4 and 60 5"5" pots with babies hahah


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> What up shiska. Good to see you around. I'm coming to NY this fall with my mom. Maybe we'll run into each other.


Sounds hella dope. You already know if your in my area just hit me up for anything.
Last time I ended up leaving town right when you came to town so we missed each other. 

Only thing I was planning right now is maybe DC for 4/20. So should be good to go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2016)

Blasted a bit yesterday.

 
 

This was then winterized/de-waxed/cleaned by disolving it in Ethanol, freezing and then filtering.

Now waiting for the Ethanol to evaporate off using a silicone dish and slow cooker and it'll be proper.

 


Sod all to smoke while though.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2016)

Brother in law is out of his coma today. Eyes open and responding to communication. Liver is still fukked though and can't talk but we are all very relieved at his progress.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2016)

G.stash green apple hard candies 
  
With 6tbs of dry ice hash...


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2016)

Lol Gen. All very accurately done I am sure....until the last second when you smash it up with a toffee hammer hahaha. Looks delicious


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Lol Gen. All very accurately done I am sure....until the last second when you smash it up with a toffee hammer hahaha. Looks delicious


You know it...and it works like a charm..

No butter/coconut oil...its effectiveness on my pinched nerve pain, is a world of change


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2016)

Just gave me an idea.

I had been doing chocolate bars and wanting to do gummy candy,but why not hard candy. 
Duh.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Just gave me an idea.
> 
> I had been doing chocolate bars and wanting to do gummy candy,but why not hard candy.
> Duh.


Right.

Them homemade Starburst are very easy to make,but sticky as hell to work with..
Made some softball candy also holds no shape,would be perfect for a small candy syringe....


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2016)

Mmmm jolly ranchers 

Good to hear DST, we're hoping for more recovery here.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> You know it...and it works like a charm..
> 
> No butter/coconut oil...its effectiveness on my pinched nerve pain, is a world of change


Can you share your recipe?  spent 15 minutes pushing Yin 1 around at high speeds around the house and back us kapot today....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

You could go to temple and enjoy some Kaneh Bosm:

Documentary about how cannabis was mistranslated in the old testament. Mistake or conspiracy?






So cool!

Hash church!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Can you share your recipe?  spent 15 minutes pushing Yin 1 around at high speeds around the house and back us kapot today....


3 &1/2 cups of sugar
1 cup karo syrup 
1 cup water
(I did 10g dry ice hash)
Candy thermostat 

Add the sugar,syrup,&water in a saucepan. .you want it to reach 300f (hard crack)
 
At that stage,I add my hash,flavors,colors if you want....

Pour onto a buttered up baking sheet. ...put in fridge. ....5-10 min candy time.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 26, 2016)

Mmmmmmm mmmmmm gooood . Good evening 600.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy Easter!

B4L


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> 3 &1/2 cups of sugar
> 1 cup karo syrup
> 1 cup water
> (I did 10g dry ice hash)
> ...


Nice man mine if i take this recipe show my buddies ? Credit to you of course


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 26, 2016)

Since it's after midnight here Happy Easter to all at Club 600.
Doing the big family dinner tomorrow 4 generations of us.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Since it's after midnight here Happy Easter to all at Club 600.
> Doing the big family dinner tomorrow 4 generations of us.


Nice its 3 hrs in the PNW till 12 but hey happy easter


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter everyone. We had an egg hunt this morning and now we have a crazy 2 yr old chocolate head on our hands lol.
Thanks for the recipe Gen. Will def try them.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds like fun. My little girl is going to have an egg hunt at her grandparents house later today.

Glad to hear the recovery is coming along.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day. 


Some easter Jake Blues & Deep Blue for you.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter folks. Time to watch the kid get his egg hunt on and celebrate with some church!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter






cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 27, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I'll probably hear that song about 6 more times today....Happy Easter to all


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 27, 2016)

So far im liking the scrog but i have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy easter guys! enjoy some budporn. This here is my first pollen chucking adventures plant, and the first of my own seeds flowered out. not to shabby, if I don't say so myself! But then again, Im a bit biased. 


Wet dreams x blueberry lotus


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks proper Papa.

Here we are just hitting 21 days of 11/13
Deep blue
 
Dog
 
Hotdog
 
Fireballs 
 
And 1 of the few survivors from round 2 of the aero prop. Fireballs male of course.
 
Peace DST


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 27, 2016)

Easter pics.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2016)

loving the easter pics guys! 

And thanks @DST! Loving your pics to. Always love the BB stuff. hell, I can't remember the last cycle, indoors or out, where I haven't had at least one BB plant in flower. 

Heres a loaded ass question for you dst....out of all the BB strains, past or present, which is your favorite to smoke?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 27, 2016)

I've smoked...

Sour cherry - prob 30 different seed plants grown out of that
Psycho killer - musty pheno, never found the lemon pledge
Dog 2010 cut
3 phenos of cheese surprise - purple candy store pheno was my fav of that one.
super smelly berry - tester from Don 
edit - 3 testers of jakes dreams to!

Next up to be added to the list 

Blue pit
Plemon x sour cherry
Fireballs
Dippys
cq48


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2016)

For me, dog is the best indica i've smoked, pk the best sativa i've smoked, and a toss up between the cq48 and the dippy for the best hybrid

granted I haven't smoked all the strains at all.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2016)

I've smoked em all lol. And a lot of different phenos to boot. The foosty PK is nice buy the Pledge was the biz. The dog goes without saying and the purple candy cheese surprise was a stonker. ...but all in all I really miss the Engineers Dream (and in particular the male DPQ that I had that made the cheese surprise and the ED) ....some of the original ED f1s where of the hook.....that's why I got this little side project going on......



Slow down Casey...not time to dream yet.

Edit. I could really prattle on for quote a while about the different strains but I'll get cramp in my fingers as I am on my phone fukkin midget keyboard.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2016)

You woke up some grey matter and after a brief search I found 3 of the F-2 ED's that you included when you sent the 2010 Dog seeds. It's time for new genetics.....I found some strains that I thought were gone....need to look in the seed stash more often.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2016)

I haven't looked into my seed stash for awhile. This is some of what I found and will be planting shortly

From DST
Engineers Dream F-1 & F-2
Bolo Kush
Lemon Qleaner X Casey

Mr West
JB X ED
JB X C
JB X L
Deep Purple X Psychosis X JTR

Strictly Seedless
Lemon Larry

Heads Up
Lemon Skunk

Sannie
Chemdog X True Blueberry
Sativa Queen by Motarebel

time to plant


cof


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2016)

Miss ya @Heads Up


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> Miss ya @Heads Up


For real.


I'm getting a real phone tomorrow hopefully, pics to come.

On deck for this season-
Amherst sour diesel
Blue dream
Marionberry
Space candy
Blue frost
Big city lights
Thin mint cookies
Brian berry cough 
Chocolate mint og


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2016)

This week I'll be popping Blue Moonshine x Gogi OG, Rum Bayou, SFV OG x Karma OG, 
8 Ball Kush, Nebula that should keep the room full.
Also a brother who is getting out for a while is sending me his seed stock so things could 
get interesting soon.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2016)

My short squat sk x db...
 
 
It's like they went right into flower..mode


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 28, 2016)

Day 7 after taking clones and i have roots starting.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2016)

Fireballs from Breeders Boutique


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2016)

Some backyard girls:








and some babies:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> My short squat sk x db...
> View attachment 3643598
> View attachment 3643602
> It's like they went right into flower..mode


Watch those sk x db genuity, they like to herm.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 28, 2016)

After my short break I have finally got over my shitty harvest out 8x4 disappointed that run haha......

But tubes are do this weekend


----------



## Figgy (Mar 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Watch those sk x db genuity, they like to herm.


How bad? I was going to pop these in the fall. Cloning help? Easily manageable?


----------



## Figgy (Mar 29, 2016)

Got a damn ear infection from the kid . The doc prescribed Omnicef and I Fireball dabs. Thank goodness today is my day off.


----------



## Krippled (Mar 29, 2016)

Keeping my 600 busy with clones...


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi guys.
Quick question. Recieved a lamp from spain and im not sure about the wires.
There is a black wire and a white wire. Wich is live and wich is neutral?
In DK its N=Blue L123=Brown.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

USA 120v AC wiring

Black - hot leg
White - neutral
Green - ground


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 29, 2016)

Sometimes if it's 240v the white will be a hot also. So two hots and a ground.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2016)

Its from ballast to light so its just La and Lr
Thanks someguy.. Ill just try


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2016)

I got it running and giving out eye hurting light. Fuck me its hard on my eyes and i can look into the 600w all day.
Is it normal for MH lamps to flicker a little? I turned it of again incase its because of the wiring.
 
Broke my other light and smashed a few plants


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2016)

Flicker might be a loose filament in the bulb.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3644509
> Its from ballast to light so its just La and Lr
> Thanks someguy.. Ill just try


I had similar wiring like that on the cool tubes I bought from China. Which is probably where your light was made. Fucked if I can remember which wire is which. I'll have a look and try not to electrocute myself lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2016)

I think i have it right.. Its pretty powerfull for 250w or so it seems. Might just be me having to adjust to MHlights wich i dont think my eyes have ever seen before. Still flickering but not much i bet many people would not notice but im strange that way. Im behind on my cloning so best get to it. Appreciate the help


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2016)

Are you 240 or 120?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2016)

230v 50Hz


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> I think i have it right.. Its pretty powerfull for 250w or so it seems. Might just be me having to adjust to MHlights wich i dont think my eyes have ever seen before. Still flickering but not much i bet many people would not notice but im strange that way. Im behind on my cloning so best get to it. Appreciate the help


I guess if it's on and hasn't blown up then sounds like you have it sorted. Is it the gas inside the small internal cylinder that flickers....I think my MH use to do that as well....until i smashed it lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2016)

genuity said:


> My short squat sk x db...
> View attachment 3643598
> View attachment 3643602
> It's like they went right into flower..mode


Been meaning to come back on this post. How is it smelling Gen? Looks fab and lobed as usual.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's the think about european electricity as far as I see it. Unlike USA or England plugs, the plugs can go into the outlets either way. So if you plug it in this way, the hot is on this side of the plug, if you flip it around, it's on the other side. Kinda like old USA plugs before they had grounds, bi directional I guess you would call it. So..... for like plugging in ballasts, if it buzzes weird, it's plugged in the wrong way, flip the plug over.

This helps nothing with your situation Hydro, because that's what's coming out of the ballast, not out of the wall. Like someone already said black is hot, which goes along with brown. White to blue. And some bulbs I've noticed just do that wierd pulsating thing.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2016)

Is the bulb 230v?


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Mar 29, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys.
> Quick question. Recieved a lamp from spain and im not sure about the wires.
> There is a black wire and a white wire. Wich is live and wich is neutral?
> In DK its N=Blue L123=Brown.


Black is hot, white is nuetral.

B4L


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2016)

Leistung: 250 Watt
Spannung: 230-240 Volt
Stromstärke: 3.1 Ampere
Lichtleistung: 16800 Lumen
Farbtemperatur: 5200 Kelvin

The light is a spanish cooltube and i just switched it out again. Its too short, i guess 20% of the light got thrown out the vent hole :/ So i took an old hood i had from my first grow the wires were black and blue so i put blue to blue and black to brown. Did not change anything tho 
The ballast gets hot to 77c thats 10 more than my 600 lol. Bulb gets equally hot. Gonna be a long night of firemares.. Always are when connecting something new..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2016)

Flicker may just be a loose filament dancing around under the heat. Did you solder your connections?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2016)

No soldering. Its fitted with connection muffs.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2016)

I do like a bit of connection muffing lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2016)

It was very late 
Now that its early i still cant find a better word lol only slept 4hours. Took 30 clones 
Extreme Kush mutant weed

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/28/politics/lukas-graham-songwriter-gets-political/index.html?iid=ob_videoleaf_organicfooter&iref=obnetwork


----------



## budolskie (Mar 30, 2016)

Get these in the 8x4 in next couple days


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like u have them same little veg tent as me


----------



## rocko369 (Mar 30, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Get these in the 8x4 in next couple days View attachment 3645078
> View attachment 3645079


What size tent do u veg. In? Looks ideal for me!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2016)

Root Pr0n !!
@Dr.D81 your fireballs x gdp seem to root just fine.....
twas chocking the misters....


----------



## budolskie (Mar 30, 2016)

W50xL90xD70 cm


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 30, 2016)

How are my trichs looking? These are a couple closeups of a lower bud from my Deep Psychosis. She is 8 weeks from flip today. No signs of amber anywhere. I'm guessing a couple weeks at least till she's ready?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> It was very late
> Now that its early i still cant find a better word lol only slept 4hours. Took 30 clones
> Extreme Kush mutant weed
> View attachment 3645062
> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/28/politics/lukas-graham-songwriter-gets-political/index.html?iid=ob_videoleaf_organicfooter&iref=obnetwork


Looks like reveg to me hydro. You checked the timers yeah?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2016)

this is what happens when they try to allow a computer to have AI.....

Tay is back (for a spectacular few minutes): Microsoft accidentally relaunches controversial bot - which claims it is 'smoking kush in front of the police'


Microsoft's Tay was back online today, but just to send its followers the same tweet and talk about drugs. But the firm is unveiling new AIs that they say will assist humans manage tasks via chatting.



cof


----------



## supchaka (Mar 30, 2016)

She's coming down in 4 days @ 8 weeks. This is the chunkiest Ive got her to finish so far me thinks. Lab to come again.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 30, 2016)

supchaka said:


> She's coming down in 4 days @ 8 weeks. This is the chunkiest Ive got her to finish so far me thinks. Lab to come again.
> View attachment 3645353
> View attachment 3645349


Chunky!


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Been meaning to come back on this post. How is it smelling Gen? Looks fab and lobed as usual.


Spearmint right now....we will see in another few weeks...

Are they supposed to have no stretching?

Like,none...hell nothing is really stretching in the flower room...

Hmmm,must be all indica dom plants...

Hmmm,idk

Hmmm,looking good AllDayToker, supchaka,budolski,Bob and his roots,errbody...

Honeybee,about to get hit by an equally stout,fat flower producer .....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2016)

All of my outdoor plants are very squat from the short sunlight exposure and temps. Subcool says indoor plants know what season it is even when they are completely isolated.





Frank's Gift:



It looks even better today - I will get a few more pics.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> Spearmint right now....we will see in another few weeks...
> 
> Are they supposed to have no stretching?
> 
> ...


Deep blues are short plants for sure so sounds like it's taken that trait. The SK mum was large.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> How are my trichs looking? These are a couple closeups of a lower bud from my Deep Psychosis. She is 8 weeks from flip today. No signs of amber anywhere. I'm guessing a couple weeks at least till she's ready?


I prefer to go with the look of the plant rather than trichomes. Let's have a peak at the whole flower or plant ADT?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2016)

Babies


----------



## Danyoojames420 (Mar 30, 2016)

I just upgraded my 400 watt to a 600. 
Just waiting for it to come in the mail.
I wanna be apart of this live thread not like the 400.

Whats the average yield for 600 watters?
I have a 3x3x6 tent with a 26x26 cooltube reflector. Says its able to cover a 5x5 area.

Thanks guys


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice whodat!!!!

Danyoojames420, yield will always dpeend on how you grow and more importantly the type of strain. 15oz on average....ish.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 31, 2016)

Would love 15ish out my 3x3 haha I'm gona be pleased with 8


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks like reveg to me hydro. You checked the timers yeah?


Yeah it does.. Timers are getting controlled err day. Its just a polyploid freak. Clone from it looks normal
    
White berry smells fantastic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2016)

cool cool hydro man, maybe a little high in N your feed making it burst new growth like that, either way looks healthy and happy man.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 31, 2016)

Really i think its just a mutant cause since start of flowering it had that strange stretching in the main bud. Glad you thought of it tho. If the timers were off and it was all revegging id burn something to the ground.
Almost 4 weeks left. Cant wait! Although the White Berrys seem to be further than the rest.


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 31, 2016)

Alright quick question for you BB growers.

I do understand each plant finishes on its own time, and when to chop can be personal depending on the trichs ect, blah blah.

Anyways on the BB website, where they have their recommended/estimated flowering times, are those times based from when they think they start flowering after stretch, or straight from the 12/12 flip day?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright quick question for you BB growers.
> 
> I do understand each plant finishes on its own time, and when to chop can be personal depending on the trichs ect, blah blah.
> 
> Anyways on the BB website, where they have their recommended/estimated flowering times, are those times based from when they think they start flowering after stretch, or straight from the 12/12 flip day?


I would assume the start of 12/12.


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 31, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I would assume the start of 12/12.


Okay thank you!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Okay thank you!


Hey I could be wrong ha.



Check this out  I'm for damn sure doing some of this on veggies soon!


----------



## Danyoojames420 (Mar 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice whodat!!!!
> 
> Danyoojames420, yield will always dpeend on how you grow and more importantly the type of strain. 15oz on average....ish.


Thanks for the reply man. Really appreciate it.

Gonna have fun with the new light.


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 31, 2016)

My DOG will be coming down soon. Maybe a week max. Trich pr0n.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2016)

From 12/12 ADT.
And they are of course guidelines....


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 31, 2016)

DST said:


> From 12/12 ADT.
> And they are of course guidelines....


Yes of course. Thank you.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2016)

@whodatnation - that video is off the hook!!!

I am going to grow some turmeric with that ginger method!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 31, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> My DOG will be coming down soon. Maybe a week max. Trich pr0n.


I'd go a bit longer ADT those trichs look pretty clear to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2016)

Glad you like Mo 


Lil chocolate mint og reaching for that last bit of sun -


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2016)

man i love seeing the shit you lot get up to in the 600 club but man it makes me jealous AF


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## HydroGp (Apr 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Glad you like Mo
> 
> 
> Lil chocolate mint og reaching for that last bit of sun -
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2016)

Frank's Gift:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh weeeee! Got my camera working again 
First of is a little golden mistake Dog s1 x Goji og
  
Then its my first intentional breeding SourAmnesia x Dog BX2
    
Starting week 6


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2016)

Those are some monster genetics!!!


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2016)

Re: the hydro video:

I watched it too. I liked how the one watering served the entire cycle.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 1, 2016)

(ECSD x Amnesia haze) x (Dog Kush(Headband x ECSD) x OG Kush male (K2)) If i got it right 
Cant wait to see it finish!
Playing with photo editor


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Frank's Gift:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Franks gift? I've heard of Gods Gift and my single seed hybrid I was gifted called Bubbas Gift thats from Gods gift. Gods Gift has been in my top 5 best smokes I've tried. My name is also Frank so its a must I look into this....lol


----------



## chained (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey 600!

Last year I was growing Liberty Haze, which has been an ace smoke, in my 600w tent. I got it all harvested at the end of December/start of January and then took off, AWOL, for about 6 weeks. A 4x4, my dogs, camping gear, a few jars of weed and myself. It was great but I had to come back to real life and get stuck in to real work, which was less great. 

I found it really helpful to post on this site while growing, and cool to mix with others who are starting out like me. I loved the motivation from seeing what others are doing, and also the encouragement from others when I posted pictures. 

Anyway, the Liberty Haze I grew has survived! I took clones from the best plant I had grown last year and made mothers, from them I've taken my first cuttings and successfully rooted them in rockwool cubes. I've just finished building my new improved system which accommodates five plants, now, and moved them into their new homes. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> (ECSD x Amnesia haze) x (Dog Kush(Headband x ECSD) x OG Kush male (K2)) If i got it right
> Cant wait to see it finish!
> Playing with photo editor
> View attachment 3647461


Looks very nice HydroGp.
Dog is (og kush x ecsd) x og kush. and then the k2 male og for the bx dog.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2016)

Chopping tomorrow at 8 weeks  Serious OG!!


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like a great yielder that OG supchaka.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2016)

I started teasing early for chop and peeled some fan leaves off a bit to see how she was looking underneath. 3 week veg, Not too shabby! Finishing shorter this round but still put on the weight.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 3, 2016)

Here are some pix of the BB gear I'm running.
First 3 are the HD x SC then Jake's Dream, Blue Pit,
Critical x Sensi Star.
The HD x SC is turning a nice purple.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 3, 2016)

Day 15 from flip to 12/12 shhhh, they are sleeping.....


----------



## Figgy (Apr 3, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Here are some pix of the BB gear I'm running.
> First 3 are the HD x SC then Jake's Dream, Blue Pit,
> Critical x Sensi Star.
> The HD x SC is turning a nice purple.
> ...


HDxSC looks killer! The purple fade is pretty. I wonder how that JD will taste. The ED taste is so unique. My FB are starting to purple with a week+ left. Nice job


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2016)

Hitting 28 days since.ligjt change.
Fireballs
 
 
 
Dog
 
Hotdog
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 3, 2016)

DST said:


> Hitting 28 days since.ligjt change.
> Fireballs
> View attachment 3648894
> View attachment 3648896
> ...


Wow, those gals are iced up for 28!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 3, 2016)

Figgy said:


> HDxSC looks killer! The purple fade is pretty. I wonder how that JD will taste. The ED taste is so unique. My FB are starting to purple with a week+ left. Nice job


There are 2 pheno's I have, 1 is real sweet and fruity smelling the other smells like earthy incense. I'm looking forward to smoking both!
I smoked a tester off the hd x sc that was out of sight, deep rich body and head stone with a ton of smiles along with some great pain relief
(the best effect).
LB's are hanging now the cellar smells like lemon cleaner, love that weed.
I'll be dropping seeds this week for the next grow.
@DST, looking good bru, I'm looking forward for a Fireballs grow real soon.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2016)

@oldman60 - Is LB the Lamb?
@DST - that first pic is so clear! How is the brother doing in SA?


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @oldman60 - Is LB the Lamb?
> @DST - that first pic is so clear! How is the brother doing in SA?


Thanks for asking bru. He's doing great. My wife talked to him on the phone yesterday. He can't really walk too great and his muscles are shot to shit as well as his liver and kidneys being a bit ropey but he's out of intensive care and it's all about getting him strong. He seems to have all his faculties thanks FSM!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2016)

Hell yeah!


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 3, 2016)

13 days after cutting clones most have full roots. Love that bubble cloner. Pics up soon.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 3, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> There are 2 pheno's I have, 1 is real sweet and fruity smelling the other smells like earthy incense. I'm looking forward to smoking both!
> I smoked a tester off the hd x sc that was out of sight, deep rich body and head stone with a ton of smiles along with some great pain relief
> (the best effect).
> LB's are hanging now the cellar smells like lemon cleaner, love that weed.
> ...


Very nice! The Fireballs at 6.5 weeks is coated in trichs, and makes great rosin. I can't wait to try it at 9 weeks! Here's a flashed pic with HPS on of a small side bud at the start of week 9. Smells amazing! 
 
My LB are fattening up, and the trich production is getting better daily. And that lemon smell is awesome! The rosin tastes exactly like it smells. So damn good. I recommend you try it if you have not.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Thanks for asking bru. He's doing great. My wife talked to him on the phone yesterday. He can't really walk too great and his muscles are shot to shit as well as his liver and kidneys being a bit ropey but he's out of intensive care and it's all about getting him strong. He seems to have all his faculties thanks FSM!


Good to hear man, pass the parmigiano!


----------



## heyguys (Apr 4, 2016)

Day 20 snice breaking ground for this round of seedlings. Got some picky Alien OG birches in the middle row. They look a little funky in person but I've got then turned around for the better. They love that magnesium let's just leave it at that!


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 4, 2016)

Clone roots and mother pics. 13 days after cutting


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2016)

Jigfresh

has this caused public outcry?......

Spain announces plans to axe its famous three-hour siestas in a bid to drag its workforce into the 21st Century and increase productivity


The country's Prime Minister said he wanted the working day to end at 6pm, bringing an end to the traditional three-hour midday break.



cof


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it wrong to be excited for my new grinder? lol...I needed a bigger one


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Jigfresh
> 
> has this caused public outcry?......
> 
> ...


Do they want another civil war lol....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Jigfresh
> 
> has this caused public outcry?......
> 
> ...


This country is a bit like the US, in that the different parts are WAY different. They may be talking about this is Madrid, aka NYC.... but we in the South (very much like the South) won't play that game.

They've been talking about it for a long time now from what I understand. They've also discussed moving us to a more normal time zone. Spain changed to the same time as Italy and Germany so as to be on the same page with them during the war. We are super late as far as time goes, get's like now around 8:30 am, but stays light till about 9pm. Not too normal. I like it because I don't have to wake up at the butt crack of dawn, but I guess the country has one of the lowest satisfaction rates with work in the world, mostly because everyone wakes up and goes to work in the dark, then has siesta, so everyone works till 7 or 8 pm.

Things here are truly a mess, and I think they will be for years to come.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> but stays light till about 9pm.


 In Scotland it's still light at 10 or 11pm in the summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

It is pretty crazy in Spain. who ever though that everyone working a permanent split shift was a good plan was nuts.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It is pretty crazy in Spain. who ever though that everyone working a permanent split shift was a good plan was nuts.


Think of an interview in the states...
"We require split shifts for the entire career". -ugh, no thanks.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @oldman60 - Is LB the Lamb?
> @DST - that first pic is so clear! How is the brother doing in SA?


Lambsbread it is.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2016)

On the road today, my favorite highway/ carretrra


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2016)

A three hour mid-day nap after a hard night sure doesn't hurt!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 5, 2016)

I would go out of my mind as I skip lunch to keep working quite regularly.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2016)

My big problem is my prime getting stuff done around time is right when everything is closed. Oh and the hardware store is closed on Saturday


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol....get out yer bed before lunchtime then Jig


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2016)

Those biscuits go great with a wee dram of malt @curious old fart


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys, 

have a question for y'all. How do you guys that do breeding prefer to keep your breeding males long term? As in, you find a male that needs to stay in the stable for a while, want to keep him around. Curious to see your guys methods.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Those biscuits go great with a wee dram of malt @curious old fart


Let me know how you feel in a couple of hours.....peak is around the third hour and I start yawning when they begin to wear off.....after about 5 hours.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> have a question for y'all. How do you guys that do breeding prefer to keep your breeding males long term? As in, you find a male that needs to stay in the stable for a while, want to keep him around. Curious to see your guys methods.


Best bet to start off with imo is to have a clone of it before you know it's male. I find with males they can often get to constantly throwing out nuts even in veg once you start cloning them and they have gone past that nut exposure stage.
I have been keeping this Fireball male running for time now and luckily in veg it stays relatively free from premature ejaculation issues. The clone was taken before it got sexed when I first grew it from seed so that helped.
I generally grow a plant out then take some clones flip it and use it for whatever and then just keep cloning on. Sometime I just cut the grown ones up if I am not pollinating.
 


curious old fart said:


> Let me know how you feel in a couple of hours.....peak is around the third hour and I start yawning when they begin to wear off.....after about 5 hours.
> 
> 
> cof


I'll hopefully be in bed in a few hours so should be fun. Slept for 2 hours the other night the rest up with the bairn in my arms. Was nodding off and having some horrible dreams then waking up thinking I'd dropped the wee dude ffs. Let's hope he has a good night lol.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 5, 2016)

Cuidado Real == sounds like "Genuine Danger" where does that road go?


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 6, 2016)

Maybe some more good news! Found a place with a big maybe attached... Wife asked if I would be happy living in this new home. I told her nothing will beat our home we lost in the fire and what we had built but we can make it work.

Has about 100 less square footage, 1 bath, no garage, all hardwood floors, has been completely renovated and has a 600 sqft 9 foot ceiling basement below with 2 large windows facing south. May need to add better locks on that door lol..

Not as contained as my previous home with our security system we had in place. But I'll toss up pictures of my future space if we get the place....I hope.

Apparently the landlord wants to try and get someone on section 8 at a price of $1895 for a 2 bed 1 bath 1125 sqft home...but heres where my family comes in! If section 8 won't cover the costs then we may be next in line for flat out cash in hand regular monthly payments


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Cuidado Real == sounds like "Genuine Danger" where does that road go?


It's the road to nowhere and I got there fast in my spray painted beater Ford. Only thought it was going to break down twice.

Somehow ended up in Madrid and instead of picking up my wife and daughter this morning I have to wait 13 more hours because of a ticketing mixup. 7 hour drives are never fun, but they get much less fun when done completely at night. At least I'll get home with 4 hours to sleep before facing a class of 3rd graders.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2016)

After driving that Madrid to south Spain road twice I can honestly say.....bore off to that journey. The first time was aweful after having driven 24 hours straight and then having a starbucks and then heading off again....epsecially since we had nae puff after the Frenchies had extracted it from us.
Good luck lad.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's a question for you 600 guys. I'm getting ready to buy new 600s and having researched it a little and have settled in on Hortilux MH Blue ($108 ) and Eye Hortilux Super HPS Enhanced ($71) bulbs for each of my 600 fixtures. My question is do you guys know of better options I've missed than these two bulbs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a fondness for the Ushio bulbs....The are 2 600's and a 1000 in the bloom room that give me good results.


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Here's a question for you 600 guys. I'm getting ready to buy new 600s and having researched it a little and have settled in on Hortilux MH Blue ($108 ) and Eye Hortilux Super HPS Enhanced ($71) bulbs for each of my 600 fixtures. My question is do you guys know of better options I've missed than these two bulbs? Thanks in advance.


I looked into the blue but couldn’t see the cost to benefit, but love my Eye Hortilux HPS, let us know what you see from the blue MH?


----------



## Figgy (Apr 6, 2016)

I also use Ushio bulbs. HPS and MH.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 6, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I also use Ushio bulbs. HPS and MH.


They didn’t seem as bright to me.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2016)

With everything coming together now I get to the fun part..picking out gear. The 6 has been so helpful that I have to show respect and run BB! Just too many option looking for very fruity, would love some purple, and a real k.o genetic. I'd want to run 4 lines and find a favorite looking to spend under $400 usd... Any suggestions!? 

@DST (be shameless)


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2016)

Babies


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> They didn’t seem as bright to me.


It's not what we see, but what gives the plants growth and bud development.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> With everything coming together now I get to the fun part..picking out gear. The 6 has been so helpful that I have to show respect and run BB! Just too many option looking for very fruity, would love some purple, and a real k.o genetic. I'd want to run 4 lines and find a favorite looking to spend under $400 usd... Any suggestions!?
> 
> @DST (be shameless)


Dog reg for pros. Fireballs. Plemon. For a combination of dank, diesel, kush, and then some lemon on the side with great vigour. If you like a bit of weight and strength you could always try the new CQ48 which seems to.produce donkeys colas.....then there's the freebies. Maybe ask for JBxlivers for the freebies and you'll get something else as well for sure. With 400$ you could easily buy the whole BB line up at the current sale prices


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2016)

Is the dippy fruity? I think it might have been some dippy I smoked that was a nice fruity cheese, very flavorful.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2016)

For sure, Dippy as well. JBxLivers should be a fruity number. The Deep Blue is as well but we're still working on that.....

*Using tiny predators to tackle agricultural pests*
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35968192


----------



## nudger36 (Apr 7, 2016)

Is there a sale on at the mo?


----------



## nudger36 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for the code Don


----------



## nudger36 (Apr 7, 2016)

Just wondered when the Engineers Dream is likely to be back in stock please?


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2016)

Working on some F2's - F3's just now so not for a few months realistically.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 7, 2016)

Gah I forgot to enter the code!

@DST I guess that's just how she goes sometimes haha


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Gah I forgot to enter the code!
> 
> @DST I guess that's just how she goes sometimes haha


Email Don at the BB info addy and he'll work out a refund for you.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 7, 2016)

Meh the cash is burning a hole in my pocket anyways.. Burden is on you guys now, keep up the good work !


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 7, 2016)

So I don't have a good room to dry in at the moment. And can control any rooms temp and humidity very well. I want to make sure a get a nice slow dry.

So I put my freshly trimmed bud in a boxes and taped them shut. I put a small hole at each end for air to flow through. The boxes are small, and I only fill bud a few inches from bottom. And i have a small window I taped off so I can see my hygrometer without opening the boxes.

So with this method, should I be still looking for that 50 to 60% humidity for drying? Or does it work different in boxes?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> So I don't have a good room to dry in at the moment. And can control any rooms temp and humidity very well. I want to make sure a get a nice slow dry.
> 
> So I put my freshly trimmed bud in a boxes and taped them shut. I put a small hole at each end for air to flow through. The boxes are small, and I only fill bud a few inches from bottom. And i have a small window I taped off so I can see my hygrometer without opening the boxes.
> 
> So with this method, should I be still looking for that 50 to 60% humidity for drying? Or does it work different in boxes?


50-55% at 70f is what I go for. You'd probably want to turn it once or twice a day.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> 50-55% at 70f is what I go for. You'd probably want to turn it once or twice a day.


And that's what I want it to read in the box right?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> And that's what I want it to read in the box right?


Yep
Since its in a pile probably shoot for 45-50% max imo


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Yep
> Since its in a pile probably shoot for 45-50% max imo


Alright, exactly the info I needed.

Thank you!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 8, 2016)

Whoopee! I can post in this thread, as of this morning! I've been running cheap-ass LED, T5s and CFL until now. Hi!
I just bought a used digital ballast, new DigiMax bulb and a little gull wing reflector for $95. The ballast seems pretty solid, not sure what brand, but I inspected it for wear internally and it looks pretty clean.
I'm running four plants in 5 gallon Smart Pots, organic soil, water-only via Blumat loop, 2 sensors per pot in a 4'x4' tent frame, _without the skin._

*Anyone have thoughts on what sacrifices I'm making by running my tent 'skinless?'* What am I going to lose without the reflective mylar? I wanted better airflow and better access to the plants for pruning, training, and cleaning. Should I put the tent skin back on? What are the trade-offs?

I'm a fucking newb still, kids.

Because someone will ask; I am running RD Scott's OG, DH Strawberry Sour Diesel, and 2 Delicious (Cheese) Candy, all fems. I'm a seed popper.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 8, 2016)

MH. The tent helps keep light out during dark time. Also. The reflective walls help w overall light distribution. I would be using the tent as designed and get a good fan and filter for it. My 2cents...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 8, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> MH. The tent helps keep light out during dark time. Also. The reflective walls help w overall light distribution. I would be using the tent as designed and get a good fan and filter for it. My 2cents...


I have many fans and a couple carbon filters running in the room, and I have killed the light leaks. I think you're probably right, though, the room in total has positive air pressure and I'll probably have an odor problem. I can't afford that. I'll be able to get negative pressure inside the tent so everything goes through the filter.

I just wanted a little more room to work. Thanks for your input. I'll take pics when it is all re-set up tonight.

I am still interested how effective the reflective material actually is at distributing useful PAR, it isn't a question I've seen the answer to.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2016)

My bloom room is in a large closet-ie no tent....it is not a requirement.

on the mj medical news

'Why cannabis SHOULD be prescribed to patients': Drug can help with conditions from chronic pain to cancer - with few side effects, leading doctor argues


Legalising cannabis could help millions of people in pain and would allow robust studies to be carried out on the drug's side effects, argues Professor Mike Barnes, of Newcastle University.


:

cof


----------



## Figgy (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Whoopee! I can post in this thread, as of this morning! I've been running cheap-ass LED, T5s and CFL until now. Hi!
> I just bought a used digital ballast, new DigiMax bulb and a little gull wing reflector for $95. The ballast seems pretty solid, not sure what brand, but I inspected it for wear internally and it looks pretty clean.
> I'm running four plants in 5 gallon Smart Pots, organic soil, water-only via Blumat loop, 2 sensors per pot in a 4'x4' tent frame, _without the skin._
> 
> ...


I leave my flower tent open for most of lights on. Just zip shut right before lights out. Keeps temps down with good airflow. Having "easy" access to plants is a different thing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 8, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I leave my flower tent open for most of lights on. Just zip shut right before lights out. Keeps temps down with good airflow. Having "easy" access to plants is a different thing.


I have done this a few times now, but I want to go camping, bruh!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have done this a few times now, but I want to go camping, bruh!


Drip system and irrigation timer,,, always a risk of some sort of failure though.

http://www.dripworks.com/category/drip-irrigation-products


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Drip system and irrigation timer,,, always a risk though.
> 
> http://www.dripworks.com/category/drip-irrigation-products


Blumats == I have a drip system, just not sure my reservoir is up to it. I think I can manage. Lookup Blumat, Austria, grrrrrreat for organic soil grows, I think.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Blumats == I have a drip system, just not sure my reservoir is up to it. I think I can manage. Lookup Blumat, Austria, grrrrrreat for organic soil grows, I think.


Those look pretty neat


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Those look pretty neat


They did me well, second grow, ever.

I hope for more consistent results this time.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 8, 2016)

Local head shop had a 50% off sale, grabbed this up for $40


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 8, 2016)

think about donating your stuff to places, and people. Educate kids. Do something. Don't annoy, ask how you can help.

Edit: I'm not even sure which thread I meant to reply to. Pretend it is this one. I will.


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 8, 2016)

Critical Cheese, Chocolate Mint, Alien Bubbaberry x Hells Fire, Blue Kimbo, Prime Moonshine, Qrazy Elephant F2.

Beans dropping tonight--> Fireballs x2, DOG BX2 x2, CQ48, JDxED, Plemon, Sweet N Sour Cookies x2

@Club 600 =)


----------



## Figgy (Apr 8, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> View attachment 3652795
> 
> Critical Cheese, Chocolate Mint, Alien Bubbaberry x Hells Fire, Blue Kimbo, Prime Moonshine, Qrazy Elephant F2.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a lineup!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> View attachment 3652795
> 
> Critical Cheese, Chocolate Mint, Alien Bubbaberry x Hells Fire, Blue Kimbo, Prime Moonshine, Qrazy Elephant F2.
> 
> ...



Is the chocolate mint from humboldt seed organization? We got some ready to pot up for tomorrow.


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Is the chocolate mint from humboldt seed organization? We got some ready to pot up for tomorrow.


Yezzir. The bigger 2 plants in 5g at the back of the tent are both Humboldt Chocolate Mint. OBVIOUS differences in growth and structure so I'm hoping for some juicy variety. Can u throw up some pics of your phenos by chance? Be awesome to compare and contrast. My 2 are just now a month old give or take a few days


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 8, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Now that sounds like a lineup!


Thanks man. Gotta do the pheno/sexing phase for a bit....but should have PLENTY of choices even after males/etc. My 3 bigger ones are fems  The other 5 are testers/regs. FIRE ass gear from these guys on RIU. Cannot wait to post some bud porn


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 8, 2016)

One side of the tent got its screen installed. Building out the other side very soon. Need to get to tying them down! Woot. Flip is coming soon I hope.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> One side of the tent got its screen installed. Building out the other side very soon. Need to get to tying them down! Woot. Flip is coming soon I hope.
> View attachment 3653057


What size tent it that?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

Figgy said:


> What size tent it that?


8*8
Screen is 7' x 28" and 31" high. The posts are tall so I can spread a trellis net over for a second support level. Plan is to pretty much fill the screens and.flip.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> One side of the tent got its screen installed. Building out the other side very soon. Need to get to tying them down! Woot. Flip is coming soon I hope.
> View attachment 3653057


What kind of watering system you got going on there?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2016)

Ahhhh....good question. :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> What kind of watering system you got going on there?


It's a SIP (sub irrigated planter)
Those are 27gl tubs with 10gl smart pots filled w organic soil (some are 5gl x2). 
The soft pot has a "wick" of peet Moss

It's like a very over grown octopot system. Water is just straight water. I have an airstone in there too. All nutrients are in soil. I plan to top feed just a little bit of tea in flower also. @hyroot turned me on to sips

I haven't watered in 2weeks and still tubs have water. Will fill up soon though just because. Lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's a SIP (sub irrigated planter)
> Those are 27gl tubs with 10gl smart pots filled w organic soil (some are 5gl x2).
> The soft pot has a "wick" of peet Moss
> 
> ...


That's really cool! I like it.

I've been looking to get some kind of irrigation system setup to better benefit my organic soil as well. I was loowing at the blumats, but now I don't know haha.

I know very little when it comes to irrigation


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

Well. I'm doing my first sip grow... Seems to be doing well so far. Lots of growth in a short time. Off course... Lots of lighting and root space help.. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2016)

What pH of water do you use? I wonder if adding silica would be beneficial?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What pH of water do you use? I wonder if adding silica would be beneficial?


I'm just using tap. Not sure of pH. Haven't used meters in a while now... I do have some silica though... Mmmm. Maybe. Each tub probably has 16-18gl in it. They have drank half in two weeks... I'm gonna fill em back up soon.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 9, 2016)

OK looking on Amazon for a wash machine. Should I go with machine 1 or machine 2? Machine 1 I will have to buy the bags and such.

#1
http://www.amazon.com/Package-Panda-Portable-Compact-Capacity/dp/B005GM942C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1460234176&sr=8-2&keywords=panda+wash+machine

Or

#2
http://www.amazon.com/Bubble-Machine-Gallon-Bags-Mixing/dp/B00MUYS9PM?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_3&smid=A3M104HT1W8RYK


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> OK looking on Amazon for a wash machine. Should I go with machine 1 or machine 2? Machine 1 I will have to buy the bags and such.
> 
> #1
> http://www.amazon.com/Package-Panda-Portable-Compact-Capacity/dp/B005GM942C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1460234176&sr=8-2&keywords=panda+wash+machine
> ...


I've got a couple of the first one, works fine.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 9, 2016)

Fireballs start of day 63. She's getting chopped tomorrow


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 9, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I've got a couple of the first one, works fine.


Alright I'm getting it!

I can't wait!!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 9, 2016)

So...apparently the home with the basement in it was set up. By that I mean they had another breaker put in to handle another 100 amps in the basment.

What could I do with that much power and about 600 square feet or so?

Still rocking my 600 though!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2016)

More lights and plants


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2016)

The chocolate mint og from hso I was talking about-
 



Did some transplanting today  here's the blue dream, fems, also from hso-


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 10, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> More lights and plants


If memory serves me correct on my count ...something like 14 plugs or more

Has dirt for a floor. Wouldn't mind having a deck or something for my tent. Go all out with our broken 65 inch lol.. even add a couch


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> So...apparently the home with the basement in it was set up. By that I mean they had another breaker put in to handle another 100 amps in the basment.
> 
> What could I do with that much power and about 600 square feet or so?
> 
> Still rocking my 600 though!


*TEN THOUSAND WATTS!*


----------



## python_thrust (Apr 10, 2016)

I've recently purchased a Gavita 6/750 flex DE that i will be using dimmed to 600w for most of the time.

Anyone tried it?

Can't wait to see how it works.

I will use it in 4x4 space with hempy's 100% perlite 3 gals, for 4 plants


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm using a nanolux 1000w de with good results.

I was watching Weedequitte and they had a segment of Dixie Elixers who was using carbon dioxide to process oil. Is anyone familiar with this process and if so how do you do it?


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm using a nanolux 1000w de with good results.
> 
> I was watching Weedequitte and they had a segment of Dixie Elixers who was using carbon dioxide to process oil. Is anyone familiar with this process and if so how do you do it?
> 
> ...


I love the new Viceland channel.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm using a nanolux 1000w de with good results.
> 
> I was watching Weedequitte and they had a segment of Dixie Elixers who was using carbon dioxide to process oil. Is anyone familiar with this process and if so how do you do it?
> 
> ...


Co2 oil, love it. The machines run about $20-35k though


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2016)

Could you blast it like butane?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Could you blast it like butane?
> 
> 
> cof


I'm not an expert, but I think the problem is that co2 needs to be kept above 5.1 atmospheres of pressure to remain in liquid form. Otherwise it's either gas or dry ice. So the expensive machines are mainly for keeping it at really high pressures. As far as I know, at least.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 10, 2016)

The family and I went strawberry picking at a local farm yesterday. Blueberry and blackberry season opens up in a bit which is always fun. Here's what's left after a day of splurging on the strawberries.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2016)

Yum!

Sativa girls after the rain:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2016)

Rebar:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Apr 10, 2016)

...and you are still a Master of Squash as well Mo. :^P


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Co2 oil, love it. The machines run about $20-35k though


I know the Eden Labs folks. I totally can't get you a discount.


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 10, 2016)

Starting week 3 of flower and getting some nice growth. Switching to the hps bulb today.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Starting week 3 of flower and getting some nice growth. Switching to the hps bulb today.


Looking good!


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey those of you that have grown the fem DOG before, has anyone gotten it lab tested? Like what is an average percentage? Is that kind of information even available? I feel like it's got to be pretty high haha.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *TEN THOUSAND WATTS!*


Oh god if my home catches fire again I'm going off the grid and living in the wilds..

I may just run another 2 tents so I can have a veg room, flower room and a mother tent. Dunno know anything beyond my single 4x4 and autos... I hope we really get this house though! Landlord even said I could have a couple plants and not have an issue


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Oh god if my home catches fire again I'm going off the grid and living in the wilds.


I had no idea.  I have weird ESP like that, lately.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I had no idea.  I have weird ESP like that, lately.


It's cool. I'm on the brighter side of things and hoping to hear tomorrow if we get to move into the home within this week. If that happens I'll be popping seeds by next weekend!


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looking good!


For week 3 yeah they are looking good, healthy this time. I will get some pics up tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey those of you that have grown the fem DOG before, has anyone gotten it lab tested? Like what is an average percentage? Is that kind of information even available? I feel like it's got to be pretty high haha.


It's been tested twice, both times over 20%, first time 21.7%, 2nd time 20.1% If my memory serves me right, which it doesn't always First time was by High Times, it's in their 2012 (or 2013) Top 20 Strongest Strains in the World.
http://www.hightimes.com/view/strongest-strains-2013


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 11, 2016)

DST said:


> It's been tested twice, both times over 20%, first time 21.7%, 2nd time 20.1% If my memory serves me right, which it doesn't always First time was by High Times, it's in their 2012 (or 2013) Top 20 Strongest Strains in the World.
> http://www.hightimes.com/view/strongest-strains-2013


That's awesome! Great to see it in the HTCC.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 11, 2016)

Has anyone tried using a paint mixer attachment for their drill to mix soil?

I have about 30g of soil to mix up, and doing it by hand is obviously some decent work. Makes me sweat, but I'm always a big dude and plenty out of shape, and in all honestly I probably need that exercise hahaha. 

Anyways! Like most I much rather work smarter then harder, so has anyone tried this? I really don't want to go buy one then find out it won't even turn in the dirt lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2016)

Personally I don't think it will work. Never tried it though. I just use a shovel and a tarp. 30gallons shouldn't take but ten minutes.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Personally I don't think it will work. Never tried it though. I just use a shovel and a tarp. 30gallons shouldn't take but ten minutes.


I could go get a tarp. What you just spread it out thin?

I always do it with a shovel in the 30g tub I store soil in and it takes me a while and it's pretty hard work. And I try not to spill anything.

Yeah I was thinking that same thing that I'll stick ito in the dirt and it won't budge.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2016)

I just spread out the tarp, pour all the soil and additives in the middle in a big pile, then just turn it over again and again. Scoop the sides in the middle, spread out around a bit, pile it up again, to it looks good and mixed, then scoop back into trash cans for storage or into pots for planting.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm always mixing soil and with a bad back it can be painful, so this is what I going to be using


*3-1/2 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer*
Item #61932

3.9

(52)

Write a Review



comp at $549.00
Sale: $209.99


Add to My List

Quick View 
*3-1/2 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer*
Item #67536

3.9
(27

Write a Review



comp at $549.00
Sale: $209.99

Add to My List


Quick View 
*1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer*
Item #61931

3.3
(12)

Write a Review



comp at $283.00
Sale: $149.99

Add to My List


Quick View 
*1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer*
Item #91907

3.9
(92)

Write a Review



comp at $283.00
Sale: $149.99

from Harbor Freight



cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I just spread out the tarp, pour all the soil and additives in the middle in a big pile, then just turn it over again and again. Scoop the sides in the middle, spread out around a bit, pile it up again, to it looks good and mixed, then scoop back into trash cans for storage or into pots for planting.



Yeah that sounds a lot easier then what I was doing. I think I'll go get myself a nice quality tarp today. Thanks @jigfresh 

@curious old fart Yeah I thought about one of those but I'm just lazy I don't have a bad back or anything, and i'm not really mixing soil often enough to drop money like that on a cement mixer haha. Maybe when I have a little more free flow cash


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 11, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah that sounds a lot easier then what I was doing. I think I'll go get myself a nice quality tarp today. Thanks @jigfresh
> 
> @curious old fart Yeah I thought about one of those but I'm just lazy I don't have a bad back or anything, and i'm not really mixing soil often enough to drop money like that on a cement mixer haha. Maybe when I have a little more free flow cash


I used something like this 

It's 41 quarts / 10 gallons, used some gloves and got to it. For my 1 gallons i used a 5 gallon bucket and just turned it around the garage lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 11, 2016)

What up crew. Thinking of popping my blue pits, dog, and a bb freebies. Will post after, I have some Chexs cereal. Yummy


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 11, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I used something like this View attachment 3654737
> 
> It's 41 quarts / 10 gallons, used some gloves and got to it. For my 1 gallons i used a 5 gallon bucket and just turned it around the garage lol


Yeah my storage tub is like a 32 gallon or something, pretty big I suppose. Ill be filling three 10g smart pots this round.


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 11, 2016)

Pics. End of week 2 of flower


----------



## budolskie (Apr 11, 2016)

Well I'm back after little break and my 2 shite harvests 
Nearly ready to go again...

Hope all is well guys pics will be coming tomoz


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

Frank's Gift:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2016)

Compostfungipron 
 
I turn my compost when it gets to this pretty much all soil stage. Not sure if I should or not..but the medium feels nice and aerated. I added bonemeal Blood meal and Vinasse as well as calcium and magnesium. The heap had composting enzymes added to it as I added stuff to the pile.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm beginning to believe that common sense has left the building.

I went into a branch of a large bank to change a $100 and was denied because I didn't have an account there. I thought it was a banks job to handle money.

...and on a better note. I ordered some glass parts for my bong from bongoutlet and am impressed. It arrived in a week with some extra goodies  that are appreciated and the prices were reasonable.....service with a smile.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2016)

I used to belong to a bank where if I went in to talk to a teller for any reason I would be charged a fee. Good times.

I now belong to a credit union.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm beginning to believe that common sense has left the building.
> 
> I went into a branch of a large bank to change a $100 and was denied because I didn't have an account there. I thought it was a banks job to handle money.
> 
> ...


Been ordering from bongoutlet for years. Free goodies, fast shipping, great packaging, and cheap prices. Defiantly nice for the price.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 11, 2016)

Credit unions are the best ftw


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2016)

If you went into a bank in Holland and asked to change money you would be shown the door. There are no Tellers in banks anymore....just Customer Service people. You cannot withdraw or deposit money either. There is a machine for that......we don't really have a cheque/check scheme either.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

DST said:


> If you went into a bank in Holland and asked to change money you would be shown the door. There are no Tellers in banks anymore....just Customer Service people. You cannot withdraw or deposit money either. There is a machine for that......we don't really have a cheque/check scheme either.


How do you transfer money? Particularly, large sums.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2016)

briefcase to panama COF duh!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

and it seems that has proven to be popular, according to the Panama papers.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2016)

I reckon David Hameron will come out of this unscathed. plenty folks calling for him to resign but he won't our pussy country is too far left now to march on downing street and remove him.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

it looks like we're headed in that direction


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2016)

if trump gets in the worlds in real trouble.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

he let's his mouth overload his ass. Hillary would gold plate the streets for the liberals....Obama already paved them.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

Hopefully you all know its a shit show. Trump supported Hillary for a very long time. In his own words he is quite liberal. I have zero respect for either. IMHO it shows the state of things that two shitbags that big can make it that far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2016)

when you look at the advances Obama has made in office those two aren't fit to wear the crown imo


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

advances? destroying our military and being weak?


cof


----------



## supchaka (Apr 12, 2016)

http://sclabs.com/client-list.html?view=clientgrid&client_ids=3603

She's processing. Should have the potency on there today and the terp profile soon after.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2016)

@curious old fart I thought killing bin laden was pretty strong tbh. maybe I'm ill informed but how exactly has your military been destroyed? is it not still the largest in the world? how is he weak? He stood by the families at sandy hook and other attrocities calling for change in gun laws, pretty ballsy in a country that loves their guns if you ask me.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2016)

Largest air force in the world- usaf
Second largest air force in the world- us navy
lol
By faaaaaaaaaar largest military budget around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2016)

better than our joke gov for sure. tax evading pig fuckers.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2016)

Federal budget for military 775 billion or so.

Federal budget for education 70 billion or so.

If the military is weak, what shape is our education in?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Federal budget for military 775 billion or so.
> 
> Federal budget for education 70 billion or so.
> 
> If the military is weak, what shape is our education in?



From an insider to higher Ed.... To the shits is the answer Jig. Most coming out of high school need tons of help just to get through basics. We are dumming way down.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> From an insider to higher Ed.... To the shits is the answer Jig. Most coming out of high school need tons of help just to get through basics. We are dumming way down.


Hey that's offensive, I didn't even make it though high school! 

222 years of 239 the us has been at war in one way or another, a bit wacky if you ask me.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Federal budget for military 775 billion or so.
> 
> Federal budget for education 70 billion or so.
> 
> If the military is weak, what shape is our education in?


That's not even considering the "black budget". They don't have to tell anyone really how much they spend and on what,,, I'd say that the 775 billion is very much on the low end there.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Hey that's offensive, I didn't even make it though high school!
> 
> 222 years of 239 the us has been at war in one way or another, a bit wacky if you ask me.



If school was more interesting and taught you something and related it to the world around you... I'm guessing you and many others would ha e been better students. Self-learning and independent study should not be under rated IMO. But hey... I'm just SomeGuy...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> advances? destroying our military and being weak?
> 
> 
> cof


That's not remotely accurate, but I appreciate your anger.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @curious old fart I thought killing bin laden was pretty strong tbh. maybe I'm ill informed but how exactly has your military been destroyed? is it not still the largest in the world? how is he weak? He stood by the families at sandy hook and other attrocities calling for change in gun laws, pretty ballsy in a country that loves their guns if you ask me.


Osama was the work of Leon Panetti, Obama was on the golf course until the last hours.
The military is at one of it's lowest positions as to manpower. He's been more interested in pushing the lbgt movement which has demoralized the troops.
It has been noted that he has been a big obstacle to race relations. They are worse now that in the last 20 years. He supports devicive issues instead of trying to settle them.
He is a student of Sol Alinski, whose goal is to destroy democracy....and he's been doing a pretty good job of that..
There's a lot more if needed....fast & furious , Obamacare, etc
He will go down in history as one of the worst leaders that this country has ever had.


cof


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Osama was the work of Leon Panetti, Obama was on the golf course until the last hours.
> The military is at one of it's lowest positions as to manpower. He's been more interested in pushing the lbgt movement which has demoralized the troops.
> It has been noted that he has been a big obstacle to race relations. They are worse now that in the last 20 years. He supports devicive issues instead of trying to settle them.
> He is a student of Sol Alinski, whose goal is to destroy democracy....and he's been doing a pretty good job of that..
> ...


He will go down as lackluster, like Carter. I've opposed every Clinton, every Bush, and Obama, and the things conservatives get mad at liberals for are absurd and usually untrue. Almost without exception they are imaginary, suppositional and ignore the real bad stuff that actually happened. Democratic Party Liberals feed people different, but equally stupid, shit with a different seasoning packet. I'm not giving them a pass, but I'm replying to you, and you seem conservative.

I'm not a fan of Obama, but you should be mad about things he is actually responsible for. Saul Alinsky was not a villain, he was actually a pretty amazing human. Your absolutist extremism is pretty off-putting. What's your alternative, wage-slavery for the corporate overlords? Is that what you call _democracy_? Mis-characterizing Saul Alinsky's political philosophy, in the manner now fashionable among conservative non-thinkers, is boorish. I'm not saying conservatives don't think, I'm saying parroting this garbage is corrosive and not helping the country. Please, let's be reasonable and favor education over reactionary rhetoric.

http://billmoyers.com/2012/02/06/saul-alinsky-who/



> according to _The Wall Street Journal_, the conservative holy of holies, the one-time Republican majority leader in the House of Representatives, Dick Armey, whose FreedomWorks organization helps bankroll the Tea Party, gives copies of Alinsky’s “Rules for Radicals” to Tea Party leaders.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2016)

At least I can get health insurance that covers pre-existing conditions now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 12, 2016)

supchaka said:


> http://sclabs.com/client-list.html?view=clientgrid&client_ids=3603
> 
> She's processing. Should have the potency on there today and the terp profile soon after. View attachment 3655430


What strain is it?


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 12, 2016)

That serious og is SERIOUS


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

On a more rational train of thought....
The economy is not the healthiest, debt is out of control, middle east has run riot, Putin has increased his domain, executive orders have been expensive and probably illegal, the US is perceived as weak "leading from behind", healthcare care cost have almost doubled. Things are a little out of control.....and unfortunately the prospects are not too rosy.


cof


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2016)

28%  Good job Chaka!
Just got off work work werk erk wåk! Bought a old peugeot 206 gti a few days ago and im feeling like 20 again lol  Harvesting tent uno on Thursday. Yay!
Sitting with some early harvested extreme kush ready to do some kief for a night blaze.. Hope all is well..

PS: Fuck the world!
People are fucking ignorant.. Sharing videos of dogs walking around on two legs like humans thinking its cute.. Saw a video of a girl slapping the dogs on the front legs with a stick every time they went down on all fours. Just standing backs against the wall.. Sickening! 
Kief now!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2016)

Someone message me when the political talk bullshit has blown over.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2016)

it's over


cof


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

Franks Gift:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GrumpyToker (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice results and THC % congrats !


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Osama was the work of Leon Panetti, Obama was on the golf course until the last hours.
> The military is at one of it's lowest positions as to manpower. He's been more interested in pushing the lbgt movement which has demoralized the troops.
> It has been noted that he has been a big obstacle to race relations. They are worse now that in the last 20 years. He supports devicive issues instead of trying to settle them.
> He is a student of Sol Alinski, whose goal is to destroy democracy....and he's been doing a pretty good job of that..
> ...


PLAIN TRUTH

Thanks for taking the time cof

P.S. Sorry Jig! :0)


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## jacrispy (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 13, 2016)

That chicks got sasquach legs


Looks like a plant grew out of a plant


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 13, 2016)

Fucking bud rot


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2016)

Barsteward!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2016)

I remember the political arguments my parents had when they were together, real humdingers.....I think politics is no longer on a left and right spectrum....its wealth and poverty that has created a new spectrum. And any leader that has done anything decent across the board in my lifetime doesn't seem to have existed. I use to think Gorbachev was a legend...then when he went out of power everything he had done seemed to get shot down for being crap as well. Let's face it, they are all fukking crap lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

Money makes the world go around...


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2016)

It sure does Mo.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2016)

Amsterdam Spring Sunset
 
5 1/2 weeks
 
Dog
 
Fireballs
 
Hotdog
 
Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2016)

Yummy yummy


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 13, 2016)

New house! Not the one with the grow basement though...I know it sucks.

But it has a garage! Moving starts as soon as I get to my in laws lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> New house! Not the one with the grow basement though...I know it sucks.
> 
> But it has a garage! Moving starts as soon as I get to my in laws lol
> 
> View attachment 3656531


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2016)

Some marionberry kush here, the same strain in my profile pic <<<


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

How did it turn out? I have smelled some amazing buds from that strain!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How did it turn out? I have smelled some amazing buds from that strain!



Good 




Can you see the pic?


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 13, 2016)

Man my clones are blowing up already, slow down just a little girls.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks lovely that Whodat.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 14, 2016)

catastrophic failure on bulbs third daybummer


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like that tube inside on the rigjt has a crack in it...at the top. Can you get a refund/replacement from where you bought it? Pita.....

Here's the Engineers Dreams I have kept.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 14, 2016)

no refunds 
ill just snag one off amazon...
nice plants^^^^


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 14, 2016)

Be sure to get a quality bulb. My next bulb will be Hortilux.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Be sure to get a quality bulb. My next bulb will be Hortilux.


By the shape of it I thought it was a hortilux, damn $120 bulb there  or at least when I was buying them some years back.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> catastrophic failure on bulbs third dayView attachment 3656813bummer


I will say this though, my first thought was "oh my got he speaks" lol


Good morning/afternoon/evening 600 
Got a whole bunch of soil amending ahead of me starting today,,, probably gonna take the better part of a week  wish me luck, my back will need it.

Per 200 gallons of soil-

Not pictured is a cuf of chicken manure, 1/2 cuf worm castings, and 1/2 cuf of high grade compost. This recipie has been used for years re-amending our big outdoor pots. They end up getting liquid grow then bloom feed (botanicare) later in the season.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

How many CUF is 200 gallons of soil?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2016)

Wtf is a cuf? Lol...only cuff I know is on the end of my shirt arm.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How many CUF is 200 gallons of soil?


God bless Google


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

Cubic Foot


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

OK - So about 7 bags of promix.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3656976God bless Google


Praise be


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> OK - So about 7 bags of promix.


Cubic foot is just shy 7.5 gallons
28.5 gal in a bail of promix


All these digits are confusing me


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

I knew I could find it on Google. I was more interested in the real life amounts you were using.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

Frank's Gift:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> By the shape of it I thought it was a hortilux, damn $120 bulb there  or at least when I was buying them some years back.


Look online they are cheaper than the local indoor gardening store.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2016)

Whoa


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 15, 2016)

That awkward teen phase lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3657395


I'd take another hit,cause I have had some special interactions with a few in this trip,we as stoners are on....all philosophical on that ass.....my kids,wife...AWW shit,somethings in my eye,making it water a lil...

 
Maybe I'm just tripping,in my tri.....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2016)

Damn,,, I'll have another as well


----------



## Figgy (Apr 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'd take another hit,cause I have had some special interactions with a few in this trip,we as stoners are on....all philosophical on that ass.....my kids,wife...AWW shit,somethings in my eye,making it water a lil...
> 
> View attachment 3657651
> Maybe I'm just tripping,in my tri.....


Bro......love it


----------



## Figgy (Apr 15, 2016)

Crappy pic, but here's some frosty Fireballs for you all


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 15, 2016)

Sup 6erz. Boutsta throw my 3 bigger girls into flower this weekend =) 2 Humboldt Choc Mint and 1 Dinafem Crit Cheese (the bushy lst'd bitch). The beginning of the perpetual and a new setup is almost upon me....it's feels like a long time coming. Cannot wait.

My seedlings are doing great. Everything is BB gear except my Sweet N Sour Cookies (@Cornfed Dread )
-*Fireballs* x1 -*JBxED* x1 -*DOG BX2* x2 -*CQ48* x2 -*SKxDB* x2 -*Sweet N Sour Cookies* x2


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2016)

different train of thought that might actually work.....



*Mike Barton believes some Class A and B drugs should be made legal*
*He has been elected to influential role at National Police Chiefs’ Council*
*Critics warn legalisation of drugs creates a new set of challenges*
*He wants to introduce rooms where addicts can inject drugs in safety*
By Chris Greenwood Crime Correspondent For The Daily Mail

Published: 19:53 EST, 15 April 2016 | Updated: 20:53 EST, 15 April 2016 










Mike Barton believes some Class A and B drugs should be made legal and, in some cases, handed out for free to addicts

A chief constable who wants to legalise drugs has been charged with overseeing how officers tackle the menace nationwide.

Mike Barton believes some Class A and B drugs should be made legal and, in some cases, handed out for free to addicts.

Despite his controversial views, the officer has now been quietly elected to an influential role at the National Police Chiefs’ Council (NPCC). 

The move provoked fury from critics who warned legalising drugs would simply create a new set of challenges.

Mr Barton was elected to lead ‘crime operations’ by his peers, replacing respected Merseyside chief Sir Jon Murphy.

The officer, from Durham Constabulary, has campaigned to introduce ‘consumption rooms’ where addicts can inject drugs in safety. 

He also wants drugs including cocaine, heroin and cannabis to be legalised.

Simon Stephens, of Addictions UK, warned any move to decriminalise cannabis would have dire results. ‘Legalisation will simply change the nature of the problem,’ he said.









The officer has now been quietly elected to an influential role at the National Police Chiefs’ Council (NPCC). The move provoked fury from critics who warned legalising drugs would simply create a new set of challenges

Mr Stephens added: ‘From a police point of view it makes perfect sense if we decriminalise all drugs as there will be no drug dealers, no black market and therefore no crimes.’

The NPCC, which was formed last April, replaces the discredited Association of Chief Police Officers. The organisation aims to help police cut crime and keep the public safe from the most serious threats



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3542876/Police-chief-d-legalise-heroin-gets-drugs-job-Officer-wants-introduce-safe-consumption-rooms-addicts.html#ixzz45x5wDAck 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2016)

People are always gonna want to feel good. "Correctional facilities" don't do a whole lot of "correcting". 
Too much to say on that subject.


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey I took bone dry 155g of really shitty leaf trim (not quite full fan leaf but nowhere near sugar trim) and I blended it to a powder. Turning it into edibles.

How strong do you all think the edibles will be? Again. 155g of shit leaf



Also Figgy that looks insane, i hope it smokes nice


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey I took bone dry 155g of really shitty leaf trim (not quite full fan leaf but nowhere near sugar trim) and I blended it to a powder. Turning it into edibles.
> 
> How strong do you all think the edibles will be? Again. 155g of shit leaf
> 
> ...


If it's really shitty, then probably not that strong.

Best way for edibles I've found is infusing the butter or whatever with hash, makes for a more predictable potency when dosing, plus no messy green mess to mess with, good flavor. Dry ice hash is super easy to make and ready right away.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 15, 2016)

Morning 6ers ! Ive hardly had a min to do anything in the last 3 weeks with the new baby, were having to do the night in shifts, when I get up the lass get's her head down and vice/versa. Hard going, somehow seem to forget how tough it is with the sleeping, and feeding, burping, changing every 3 hours.
Anyway, while he's asleep ive got a few snaps from my clones to my mate's grow. Man its good to get the hands dirty again!

The young gun's


Dog

Sorry bout the snaps, I just done a quick few on the blower

This is a Blue Pitt x Exo Cheese

Very narrow leaf from the cheese but no cheesey taste/smell. This one is just getting going, fills in nice 

Theres a couple Dog's and a Shoreline in there, again sorry for poor shots and the light.
Got a little of the Shoreline to puff, very floral smell, pungent but doesn't really carry over into flav. Don't thing he'll be keeping it around once the Cook's and Glue get going 
I feel like a kid at Christmas just to have a grow going again !! I missed this place, not sure if I can keep up with a full journal but i'll be in as often a poss. Prob during the night.......

Peace
Jambo


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2016)

Get it while you can jambo! Looking good and congrats


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2016)

prime moonshine 
View attachment 3658109 

View attachment 3658110 



Gorilla Spirit

View attachment 3658111 



Gorilla Glue #4

View attachment 3658112


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 15, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Get it while you can jambo! Looking good and congrats


Thanks mate, Ive kinda been through the ringer over the years. I said once I start doing jail for it I must quit but harder said than done. Not growing and buying expensive crap is a harder sentence !!! ( not quite ha !! )


----------



## papapayne (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## chained (Apr 16, 2016)

I've had this curing for three months, since January when it was put in a jar. Harvested in late December. (My 600w grow last year) When I popped open the jar this was in, wow, the smell. I don't even know how to describe how good it smells.

I wont lie to you good folk; Tonight, I'm going to keep smoking this thing even if it's completely unnecessary for me to continue doing so.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 16, 2016)

Drowned in bass from massive attack ATM.... 

I'm soooo stoned off this bowl of that PE x strawberry-banana and a bit more fresh ass blue pit I rushed. Lucky have a volcano. Old tho

Wow. I'm stoned as fuck. I mean hard.

Im a fucking dope head and benzo addict alcoholic too... Wtf this could be the highest I've been in years.

Engineers dream I kinda was bummed the two I got... Fireballs was sweeeet, sweet cherry was sugar... If sugar is high and og... Potency mainly. 

Well wtf. Man this mf'ing shit holy cow. 

So glad I got a even stronger smelling males seeds, they all look right now BTW. It was me being paranoid and impatient.

The cold creek is a freak so it lead me stray.

Got a branch hanging , I'll give a review on it soon. I like Mk ultra n who doesn't like chem 91. 

I'll try for pics


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2016)

took out the good camera, and took some pictures. blackberry jabbas x nibiru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

Cracking bud porn in this page. Tidy work lads.

I reckon Mike Barton likes line or 8 by sounds of it...


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 16, 2016)

Funny how folk's mind's change when they want something ! Had the glue for a little over 2 days and had 3 growers in my area open up to me after keeping quiet for over a year, 2 local I thought quit, growing plants I gave them a while back and a guy I would never have thought still with a Psychosis I also gave him and ive never seen it worse tbo !
Im no into holding back, especially after everything ive been given off these boards. At least i'll get some Dog next week or so, but not so sure I would have !!! It looks to be the worst pheno out all the selfie pip's ive grew that the maiden Dog I grew gave out. Everyone ive done have been almost identical, and all Rank. There's no question its the Dog but ive seen it much better.

I grabbed a couple gram of this Critical Kush today:



Not often I get decent smoke around these parts, ive had it once before but done much better this time. Was never keen on the Critical+, but this has a more kush flav and really similar to the Casey Jones s1's from 5 years ago or so. Nice smoke.
Just waiting on my Horse race to go off, didn't do too bad last week'sNational, just happy to get a couple hours alone with some good smoke, a few tin's and the Racing on


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> took out the good camera, and took some pictures. blackberry jabbas x nibiru


Bringing the frost. What's the story on this cross is the nibiru from my batch of beans or bodhi?


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 16, 2016)

Some Fuzzy Bud ^^^ imagine good hash from that trim


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Bringing the frost. What's the story on this cross is the nibiru from my batch of beans or bodhi?


The nibiru pollen came from dr.d81. He gave me a packet of it and the fireball pollen, which I then used on my stellar pink pistol pheno of blackberry kush x Jabba stash.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2016)

Coolio  that parts from my end then. The nibiru is a blueberry haze x space bomb.


Here's the blueberry haze mother used in the nibiru cross-


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Coolio  that parts from my end then. The nibiru is a blueberry haze x space bomb.
> 
> 
> Here's the blueberry haze mother used in the nibiru cross-
> ...


Frosty!!!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Coolio  that parts from my end then. The nibiru is a blueberry haze x space bomb.
> 
> 
> Here's the blueberry haze mother used in the nibiru cross-
> ...


Damn gorgeous!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2016)

This should get your creative thoughts cranked up....

*New York man designs a pizza box that turns into a pipe to smoke marijuana*

*The box features a small square that rips out and rolls into a weed pipe *
*The stand in the center of the box doubles as the bowl part of the pipe*
*Nikolas Gregory, a 25-year-old New York City native, came up with the idea while he was eating pizza*
By Dailymail.com Reporter

Published: 08:19 EST, 16 April 2016 | Updated: 09:09 EST, 16 April 2016










A New York City designer has come up with a pizza box design that doubles up as a pipe to smoke marijuana. 

An app called Push for Pizza allows users to order at the touch of a button a pizza delivered in a box one section of which peels away and folds into a smokeable pipe.

The cardboard forms the sides of the pipe, and the little plastic piece that keeps the box top from crushing the pizza becomes the bowl—though it isn't plastic here but temperature-resistant white ceramic.



















Peel, then pot: The pizza box pipe features a section of the box that rips out to turn into a weed pipe

'It is common to crave food when one gets high. It is also typical practice to order a quick pizza to satisfy this craving. We are aware of these trends and decided to combine these two interests in a actual product,' says Push For Pizza co-founder Cyrus Summerlin to AdWeek.


He says that including the pipe, which they designed in collaboration with Nikolas Gregory's design studio, helps to make the pot-to-pizza path pretty painless.

While the image of the lazy, couch-dwelling marijuana user is changing as drug laws loosen, one thing that will remain constant is the tightly woven relationship between pizza and pot. 

'The pizza is in hand before the munchies set in, leading to a more relaxed and enjoyable experience without the interminable delay of its delivery or the pain of gnawing hunger,' Summerlin tells AdWeek. 'And the pipe comes at no additional cost. Its materials are 100 percent recyclable.'




Share

















Construction: The center stand in the pizza box turns into the bowl part of the pipe

The pipe is apparently durable and has been tested.

The bowl piece is constructed using a ceramic, though should it go into mass production, they would likely use a temperature-resistant vegetable-based recyclable plastic to cut costs.

Gregory says that there are no plans for production, but that could change based on how well the invention is received.









Pot pizza: Currently, there are no plans for production, but Gregory said that could change based on how well the idea is received by the public











Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3543283/New-York-man-designs-pizza-box-turns-pipe-smoke-weed.html#ixzz461afsZzv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

Just went back n read the political talk n feel like ' that guy' in the bar that annoys everyone talking about politics and religion. Party foul. My bad peeps. Lets keep it green


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just went back n read the political talk n feel like ' that guy' in the bar that annoys everyone talking about politics and religion. Party foul. My bad peeps. Lets keep it green


Seriously don get with it


----------



## papapayne (Apr 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just went back n read the political talk n feel like ' that guy' in the bar that annoys everyone talking about politics and religion. Party foul. My bad peeps. Lets keep it green


It happens. We all end up as that guy sometimes lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 16, 2016)

Even tho frost killed it and i brought them back to life their life ends tonight at 65 days still looks like a bit early but what ever i need to make room for these testers that need to go in lol A man can only do so much with a 4x4 and 1 600w lol


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2016)

Call me strange......but it's always interesting to see what people have in their pictures. @Traxx187 suitcase on shelf next to plants is that where you keep your cash and stash looking good there bru.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Call me strange......but it's always interesting to see what people have in their pictures. @Traxx187 suitcase on shelf next to plants is that where you keep your cash and stash looking good there bru.


Yes all my cash haha its full of old clothes...some solos with two dif cookie cuts gonna mom them out! Yea i was like idc when i took the picture lol now that we are empty time fore some Jaws Gear!! 10 Janes OG F1 and 10 Chem Pie OG F1


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 17, 2016)

So i got my wash machine and bubblebags.

Does it matter how much material I use? 

Besides me not having a ton of sugar trim to begin with, since I only have a few plants, but I also would like to be able to do a test run so I know what im doing.

I was told fresh frozen trim was best to use so I threw it right in the freezer after my recent harvest.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Call me strange......but it's always interesting to see what people have in their pictures. @Traxx187 suitcase on shelf next to plants is that where you keep your cash and stash looking good there bru.


That does look like "the football" doesn't it? LOL 

Have a safe day all!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

Run what you have. I have gotten good yields from all sizes of material. QP is the most I will run per Frenchy.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Run what you have. I have gotten good yields from all sizes of material. QP is the most I will run per Frenchy.


Isnt there a thread for that frenchy. Ive heard of it somewhere


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

Frenchy Cannoli


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Frenchy Cannoli


About half way through his hour long video on youtube.

Hes doing multiple washes with one batch, is this common?


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 17, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> If it's really shitty, then probably not that strong.
> 
> Best way for edibles I've found is infusing the butter or whatever with hash, makes for a more predictable potency when dosing, plus no messy green mess to mess with, good flavor. Dry ice hash is super easy to make and ready right away.


hah yeah the shit trim one was kinda a fail.

I ended up just making some hash brownies hah


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

I have done up to eight runs on the same material. I keep going until I don't see any returns.


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have done up to eight runs on the same material. I keep going until I don't see any returns.


Well thats good to know!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Run what you have. I have gotten good yields from all sizes of material. QP is the most I will run per Frenchy.


Correction,,, per size of your washer  some people use full size washing machines, and they sell 20gal mesh bags


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## jacrispy (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 17, 2016)

Lol I kinda wrote that post crazy. I meant I used to do that stuff, I don't get as stoned as say my early 20s cuz of that tho. Benzos are a wicked devil, way worse than any opiate wd.

That weed is great tho. Nice mix on this female blue pit. Shes quite a bit shorter than the male I saved n used, more licorice almost taste, but still grew very og like buds up the stems that like to flop around if not tied up. The male's reaks like og and is much taller even for a male, both were made into about 6 tops from go. Seeds are coming out done and ripe so far mostly. Blue pit just had me fooled and I had that lil light leak prevent a tad bit of bud maturation as quick. But I think it worked out.
Only a couple bananas of the strawberry banana x pineapple express which was created obviously with a forced straw-banana, only comes fem. So I got good luck so far breeding.
My Venus flytrap x Medusa went great too. Have a number of mixes. Somehow I keep forgetting to try a "pga" grape ape x something, I hit that with every good pollen I've had. I passed on the papaya male and a couple others. Glad I had plants ready for this blue pit pollen.



Fuck I have pics like i said i get in the breeding showcase
what the hell happened to the uploading button thingy... It just doesn't do anything. Grrrr.

So my blue pits seeds I made are a f2? Is that right?

Edit: trying again... Nothing when I hit choose file...  
BTW. Blueberry x Haze is always a great mix imo. Marc Emery sold two of them, a friend grew one was nice bud and easy haze mix. Another local grower made his own haze(I'm geussing a SSH) x a blueberry that was going around. And of course blue dreams. Great mix. Glad to hear y'all using good stuff!!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi guys the Oldman is back in the world of the living, I had to get a new computer my old one croaked on me.
I have 13 plants down 7 to go, new grow is started.


----------



## Niblixdark (Apr 17, 2016)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Lol I kinda wrote that post crazy. I meant I used to do that stuff, I don't get as stoned as say my early 20s cuz of that tho. Benzos are a wicked devil, way worse than any opiate wd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try a different browser like chrome if using mobile website to upload. Some won't let you. Same for PC


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

Good to see you Oldman. Hope everyone has a great week.
Peace DST


----------



## numberfour (Apr 18, 2016)

Alright 600, had all my building work finished inside the house which means I can get now concentrate on flowering again. I still have the roof to be sorted but I can work around this when / if the roofers ever turn up.

I've kept a few strains going, 2 phenos of the Dog, 2 phenos of the DBxL, HDx SC, Cheese, BB x Cheese, Green Crack, Silver Kush, and two strains which I've not flowered yet, Sunshine Daydream and Sorcerers Apprentice. These may be flowered next but I've also decided to pop a few new strains

BB
2x Fireballs
2x Bluepit - freebie testers, I think I got them in late 2013

TGA
2x Cuvee

Exotic Gentixs
2x Christmas Cookies
2x Lightsaber

Bodhi
2x Tree Of Life
2x Blueberry Hashplant
2x Goji Og

A couple of accidental crosses
2x Skywalker Og,
2x Trainwreck



Also been hand pressing some of my dry sift into balls. 110 micron screen then carded so not the purist but still tasty


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hi guys the Oldman is back in the world of the living, I had to get a new computer my old one croaked on me.
> I have 13 plants down 7 to go, new grow is started.


Welcome back. I was just wondering what you were.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

Bit of Headbanger from Karma. Smells very heavy OGkushesque.


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2016)

Blackdynamite f2
 

Can not see your pic dst..


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2016)

New toy lads how do I go about squirting and transferring to chamber


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2016)

Trying the cloner again and started few dog pips looking for my next girl on nft....

Rooting sum pits for my tubes also
 

 

Slowly but surely getting back at it


----------



## heyguys (Apr 18, 2016)

Day 33 from sprout on these. Keeping them in 1 gallon pots of coco/perlite and will start multiple feeds per day via drip system. Will be installing that once I figure out what everything is. Most of these seeds are feminized so I'm hoping for no hermies. Although one is most def a herm from what I can tell so far. Hoping I can settle on 6 at the very least.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 18, 2016)

budolskie said:


> New toy lads how do I go about squirting and transferring to chamberView attachment 3659987


Nice! I'm building my own, 50$ for the vacuum pump, 15 for the lexan, and I already have the plumbing and gauges plus a pressure cooker at home, total build cost 86 and change, pump in in a week,just got the gasket cut for my lexan and now I just have to install the bulk head fitting and plumb it up, can't wait till I can show a finished product

Stole the idea from this guy


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2016)

Squirt onto my silicon once gas evaporated get into chamber as flat as possible and let it do its thing??


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 18, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Squirt onto my silicon once gas evaporated get into chamber as flat as possible and let it do its thing??


He is REALLY into his work

Edit: honestly I quit watching as soon as I saw proof of concept without the top breaking lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 18, 2016)

Just scored this nice freebie too! 35 linear yard x 24" wide .003 thick Teflon sheet, yep 115 Ft of Teflon sheeting! Who needs some squares!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2016)

Might even buy one these bits silicon


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

budolskie said:


> New toy lads how do I go about squirting and transferring to chamberView attachment 3659987


You can either scrape up with a razor from the glass or alternatively blast onto PTFE sheeting and the transfer that to the chamber when the gas has evaporated. Have you bought it? F9r a couple more you could get an 9ven from China


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2016)

DST said:


> You can either scrape up with a razor from the glass or alternatively blast onto PTFE sheeting and the transfer that to the chamber when the gas has evaporated. Have you bought it? F9r a couple more you could get an 9ven from China



I have went halfs with a mate, I was thinking squirting into silicon then put silicon In chamber once gas has gone and having my shatter same shape as a silicon


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> Blackdynamite f2
> View attachment 3659977
> 
> Can not see your pic dst..


It was a copy and past from my own thread.....seems to happen a lot when I do that.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I have went halfs with a mate, I was thinking squirting into silicon then put silicon In chamber once gas has gone and having my shatter same shape as a silicon


Do NOT blast butane straight onto silicon.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2016)

So onto a parchment paper resting in the silicon then I can move paper to dish


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been told it's easiest to use the ptfe sheets if you want to skip the scraping, I've heard of people going straight onto parchment paper as well, but the ptfe isn't that hard to find if you know where to look, I've been selling it since 2002 to screen print shops it comes in a pretty goldor in the case of my free roll original Teflon white


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2016)

http://www.bayplastics.co.uk/ptfe.htm

I have this local


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 18, 2016)

Didn't see any prices on their site, but I did find this at Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FQI7914/ref=mp_s_a_1_2/276-9317514-2426545?qid=1461011235&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=ptfe+sheet&dpPl=1&dpID=31-1JEJs0nL&ref=plSrch


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 18, 2016)

Niblixdark said:


> Try a different browser like chrome if using mobile website to upload. Some won't let you. Same for PC


Thank u it's Android

And BTW I just realized I'll end up with hopefully a few og18 x blue pit males.
Still have the og18 mom too so backcrossing them several times n selecting etc ... may give a nearly og kush male. Breeding is a greatly awesome thing. Thx Breeders Boutique and u guys here in the 600 club core group, for pointing that out to me really and putting me on the right path gene wise.

Ill try my best to get the pics now***** edit: I'm on Firefox, just tried chrome too. These two both aren't even letting me choose anything but a URL image , no choice to choose a file. Damnit. I even accident turned off my , magnetic 1k , and had a great chance to take last mintue pics of these mother's. **



Welcome back old man!! I just kinda got back as well


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

Use a 3rd party site then inbed the pictures from there bru.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2016)

Unless the third party site starts blocking images because the are against the site policy!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 18, 2016)

LOL, I read that as *Smoking Guk* at first. LOL


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

Day 2 in flower. These are diy large scale octo-pots. Or sub-irrigated soft-pots. . Lots of different ones in there:
Blu balz
Mt Rainer
Loctite
Lemon og
Locomotion
La con x black sour bubble (la bubble? @Mohican)
Pre98 bubba kush
Skunk#1
ATF
Srs og (serious og)
Quantum kush
Gorilla glue #4
Franks gift
Slymer
Holy grail kush

Pic

root pron in bucket


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2016)

How's about spraying onto this and sitting it in chamber


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 19, 2016)

budolskie said:


> How's about spraying onto this and sitting it in chamber
> 
> View attachment 3660641


Pit it in your bigger pan with water before you blow, I had a friend who froze his dish to the lawn table blowing dry, when he tried to pick it up it slopped onto his leg, not cool.....it burns..........remember safety first!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Day 2 in flower. These are diy large scale octo-pots. Or sub-irrigated soft-pots. . Lots of different ones in there:
> Blu balz
> Mt Rainer
> Loctite
> ...


Awesome lineup, and cool ass sips with lovely roots! Very neat


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2016)

Equipment breakdowns have stalled our soil mixing endeavors, good thing we are about 2 weeks ahead of schedule! 
Plants went in the final pots June 1st last year,,, these little buggers will be coming out the 1gal pots and into 5s next week probably,,, the weather as of late has been fan fucking tastic!

Anywho I'm enjoying a needed day off, in the "big city" (< lol if you only knew) at the brewery having a few pints. Cheers.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Awesome lineup, and cool ass sips with lovely roots! Very neat


Thanks man! I'm really loving the lack of feeding and watering. Lol. Plus the plants seem to really like it. I'm excited to see what happens. Figuring I will need a second.level of trellis eventually. Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks man! I'm really loving the lack of feeding and watering. Lol. Plus the plants seem to really like it. I'm excited to see what happens. Figuring I will need a second.level of trellis eventually. Lol


Hopefully need another trellis! 

So is there no feed in the water? They start out on a wick then roots eventually drop down eh?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Hopefully need another trellis!
> 
> So is there no feed in the water? They start out on a wick then roots eventually drop down eh?


Yup. The wick is peet or coco. Then organic soil. It has dry amendments and ferts in the soil. Just water in the rez so far. . They are drinking a lot more now that roots are in the rez. Im seeing growth that is almost like hydro. It's crazy. Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 19, 2016)

I bet dude, that's awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2016)

It's my little girls first day of 'school' today. She's starting at a day care and mom and dad are super excited, so is she. I hope she doesn't mind she'll be the only one who speaks English.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2016)

I am sure she will do great man! Hope you and family are well. . 



jigfresh said:


> It's my little girls first day of 'school' today. She's starting at a day care and mom and dad are super excited, so is she. I hope she doesn't mind she'll be the only one who speaks English.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2016)

Well I'm up and. Running 
 

Flower at weekend


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> It's my little girls first day of 'school' today. She's starting at a day care and mom and dad are super excited, so is she. I hope she doesn't mind she'll be the only one who speaks English.


Dude, within 2 months she'll speak better Spanish than you....Si! Awesome though, she'll love it. I go to pick Yin 1 up from Dagverblijf (Dutch term) now and he doesn't want to leave the freaking place, lol. Sometimes I wouldn't mind just leaving him there tbh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

lmao give over, that's the sleep deprivation talking lol. that said I'm so glad I have no kids. never wanted em, never having them. expensive piss, shit n puke machines. and for anyone about to give me 'ahh but the unconditional love they bring and they aren't always little shits' speach can gtfo hahaha i'm still causing grief to my family and I'm 35 this year


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 4/20 600 from me and my raggedy closet lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

fine bunch of heads chance!


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fine bunch of heads chance!


Thanks, for 32 days of flower I think she's going well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

I've got to try and harvest mine soon, they're all supporting each other, it's going to be all over the place unless I take a single cola at a time. best bit is the done ones are at the back haha


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 20, 2016)

Ahh the best laid plans of mice and men eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

haha something like that, I had no idea GG#4 would stretch as much as it did, and my sour D is just the same. harvest is going to be interesting lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2016)

I have roots an no black shit yeehaa

seem as tho adding the net pot to stop as much water hitting the stem has worked


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao give over, that's the sleep deprivation talking lol. that said I'm so glad I have no kids. never wanted em, never having them. expensive piss, shit n puke machines. and for anyone about to give me 'ahh but the unconditional love they bring and they aren't always little shits' speach can gtfo hahaha i'm still causing grief to my family and I'm 35 this year


Love you,and this post......at least $100,000 a yr for my 3 kids..I could do a lot with that.

But I guess 100,000 hugs & kisses makes up for it.....not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

kindred spirits Gen. 

happy 420 all, if this doesn't make you giggle you have no funny bone!

http://jimscelebblender.bbcdigitalguerrillas.co.uk/


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao give over, that's the sleep deprivation talking lol. that said I'm so glad I have no kids. never wanted em, never having them. expensive piss, shit n puke machines. and for anyone about to give me 'ahh but the unconditional love they bring and they aren't always little shits' speach can gtfo hahaha i'm still causing grief to my family and I'm 35 this year


I felt like i made a mistake bringing my girl in this world cause of how fucked up it is but it happens lol happy 420 guy!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I have roots an no black shit yeehaa
> 
> seem as tho adding the net pot to stop as much water hitting the stem has worked View attachment 3661481


Why were you getting black smuge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I felt like i made a mistake bringing my girl in this world cause of how fucked up it is but it happens lol happy 420 guy!


nah man just keep her out of trouble and provide for her ,you'll be right as rain.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man just keep her out of trouble and provide for her ,you'll be right as rain.


Thanks man i needed this been having a hard time, its great to know there are people out there and even with a simple msg you can bring them up! Thanks homie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

between moments of being a bit nuckin futs I'm quite sensible. sometimes. stay up!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kindred spirits Gen.
> 
> happy 420 all, if this doesn't make you giggle you have no funny bone!
> 
> http://jimscelebblender.bbcdigitalguerrillas.co.uk/



Haha love it

4/20 eh? Well I'll be! Guess I'll smoke


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2016)

@Traxx187 

To much water hitting stems as a I have only added net pots instead of just the collars


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @Traxx187
> 
> To much water hitting stems as a I have only added net pots instead of just the collars


You gotta boil the net pots though


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

see I cut the net pots off mine as I wasn't getting enough water to the stems!?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2016)

Have a good 420, but not like this idiot.....

Rapper Waka Flocka Flame is treated by paramedics after smoking too much marijuana at his gig in Seattle where the drug is legal 



NEW The 29-year-old, born Juaquin James Malphurs, was treated in an ambulance after performing a concert in Seattle, Washington. He posted a picture of himself lying on a stretcher in the vehicle and admitted to taking too much of the drug in the form of cigars and edible treats. He captioned the picture: 'Aw man. #seattle was too much last night #nonGMO edibles and 20 or more blunts later.'


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

Damn it has been forever but its not like the 600 is going anywhere. Wanted to let everyone know to go to ig and find us @docs.dank.seeds and get in the drawing for some beans


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 to everyone.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2016)

How often I change air in chamber lads


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Happy 420 to everyone.


Happy 420 brother


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2016)

budolskie said:


> How often I change air in chamber ladsView attachment 3661656


I do mine daily.....not sure how scientific that is.....


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 all. Gaggin on a smoke, Off to get high. Peace,DST


----------



## ChuckNice (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 600 Club! Here a pic of some girls under 600w of cxb3070. Blueberry Headband on the left, ECSD on the right.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

Outdoor 420 600:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 4/20 all, here are my babies under the 600 in the sky. Watered and feed yesterday morning, looking like they might need it again tomorrow morning  they are loving life.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2016)

1st go of the chamber 3 hours


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 1st go of the chamber 3 hoursView attachment 3662328


Lovely specimen


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Happy 4/20 all, here are my babies under the 600 in the sky. Watered and feed yesterday morning, looking like they might need it again tomorrow morning  they are loving life.
> 
> View attachment 3662110
> View attachment 3662111


Love this time of the yr...free outdoor veg for me...them look good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 1st go of the chamber 3 hoursView attachment 3662328


looks quality that. how does it compare to your usual?


----------



## numberfour (Apr 21, 2016)

Into dirt they go...


Been about 8 months since I cracked any new strains, the feelings good.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton lovely haha av got a nice bit scrag to blast a bring u bit down 1 day next week, much Smoother means bigger nails


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

No ta it makes me crazy m8 way too much for my nut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Appreciate the offer tho fella!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2016)

Nock the head off me haha


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 21, 2016)

Dog bx2 x Souramnesia


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

HAPPY 420!!
I luv you MARY JANe
 Umpqua Dunes, Oregon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Nock the head off me haha View attachment 3662388


wow, that looks like a diamond engagement ring.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2016)

Hell yeah @HydroGp


The smoker is out of hibernation again  already did some ribs last week, but tonight we got a nice tri-tip steak going in there at 240f for two hours or so... Grub season on the way.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY 420!!
> I luv you MARY JANe
> Umpqua Dunes, Oregon
> View attachment 3662713


Howdy do ambs  hope you had a good 4/20,,, that pic looks a bit chilly for me though! Beautiful as it may be!


Wait a sec,,, is that snow or sand?!?


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

Sour kush x deep blue 
 
 
Not balls,2 nanners on 1 cola....I'll definitely be digging deep in the rest of the seeds,if my clone don't make it...


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I have roots an no black shit yeehaa
> 
> seem as tho adding the net pot to stop as much water hitting the stem has worked View attachment 3661481


I use net pots in my home made bubble cloner. On one i cut the net part off and saw no real difference in root speed, all rooted fast. I think the trick is to use clean ro water, have a clean res before starting and no organics. First time i uee some Bio Root in the water and i had a little brown on the roots and rooting did take a bit longer.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2016)

And there you have it


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> And there you have it
> 
> View attachment 3662779


Omg that looks so good and im starving right now waiting for dinner.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2016)

It looks like Canada is going to be the next hot spot.....

Canadian health minister pledges to legalize the sale and recreational use of cannabis by spring next year


Jane Philpott told a meeting of the UN in New York that legislation governing the sale of marijuana would 'keep marijuana out of the hands of children and profits out of the hands of criminals.'



cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy do ambs  hope you had a good 4/20,,, that pic looks a bit chilly for me though! Beautiful as it may be!
> 
> 
> Wait a sec,,, is that snow or sand?!?


HA ! that is sand you silly goose! its not cold at all here. Its beautiful.
The water is very warm. There were 30 surfers in the water at the beach this past weekend.
I tried some AK-47 today!!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 21, 2016)

Fireballs qwiso


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

These Famous Daves Corn Muffins would taste AMAZING with your meat whodat!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2016)

Would have gone perfect with the mash taters and snalid!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

that's so tasty looking ! you make my mouth water..are you into dark amibient music? like this>


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HA ! that is sand you silly goose! its not cold at all here. Its beautiful.
> The water is very warm. There were 30 surfers in the water at the beach this past weekend.
> I tried some AK-47 today!!
> View attachment 3662816
> View attachment 3662817


The west coast is so beautiful, looks just like shelter cove right out by me.

Can't find my pics of shelter cove  but here's something else-


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's so tasty looking ! you make my mouth water..are you into dark amibient music? like this>


Haha time and place for everything, ambs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> The west coast is so beautiful, looks just like shelter cove right out by me.
> 
> Can't find my pics of shelter cove  but here's something else-
> 
> View attachment 3662863


dude I fuckin love the Oregon coast so much, outta the entire west coast , and I lived from WA to san deigo. Oregon coast takes the gold.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sour kush x deep blue
> View attachment 3662750
> View attachment 3662751
> Not balls,2 nanners on 1 cola....I'll definitely be digging deep in the rest of the seeds,if my clone don't make it...


She's a beauty lad!!!

And holy shit Whodat, back with the smoker to make our mouths water

Hope you had a good 420 @Dr.Amber Trichome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2016)

I had a great 420 DST. I drove over to WA from OR to get some weed. I got the imfamous AK-47 and after not being able to smoke for 4 months it packed a wallup. I also got some blue dream that i still have to try. I hope you had a nice 420 too! Did you smoke a 420 gram joint? hee hoo hoo!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2016)

I just smoked some Blue Dream from a fellow RIUér...Haze all the way. Nice smoke indeed.
No 42 or 420g joint this year. I have my Mum over from Scotland so couldn't even go to the 420 Party that was organised by the GA. Although I am sure she wouldn't have minded........it would have just felt a bit rude


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy Earth Day folks! especially to our outdoor members.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2016)

thats funny. 
so i almost just got hacked on this site!
i heard what appeared to be a sound like my phone on vibration.. vibrating several times. Then the rollitup main page lost its X to close out.. i couldnt get out of the page at all , i was trapped. so i hit the ctrol alt delete buttons to go to task manger (even escape woulndt let me escape) and closed up the page. Then my computer starts beeping really loud like a nuclear bomb just exploded or something, or a tsumami alert. and a couple pages come up telling me NOT TO Turn my computer off and call a number, i was being hacked and someone is trying to steal my passwords and stuff... It was hard to get out of those boxes but i did and turned my computer off for a while. Everything seems ok now. I have firewalls and Identity theft so i hope im ok. 
have a nice day!!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats funny.
> so i almost just got hacked on this site!
> i heard what appeared to be a sound like my phone on vibration.. vibrating several times. Then the rollitup main page lost its X to close out.. i couldnt get out of the page at all , i was trapped. so i hit the ctrol alt delete buttons to go to task manger (even escape woulndt let me escape) and closed up the page. Then my computer starts beeping really loud like a nuclear bomb just exploded or something, or a tsumami alert. and a couple pages come up telling me NOT TO Turn my computer off and call a number, i was being hacked and someone is trying to steal my passwords and stuff... It was hard to get out of those boxes but i did and turned my computer off for a while. Everything seems ok now. I have firewalls and Identity theft so i hope im ok.
> have a nice day!!


Or is this an attempt by said successful hacker at disguising him/herself as DAT.......?


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats funny.
> so i almost just got hacked on this site!
> i heard what appeared to be a sound like my phone on vibration.. vibrating several times. Then the rollitup main page lost its X to close out.. i couldnt get out of the page at all , i was trapped. so i hit the ctrol alt delete buttons to go to task manger (even escape woulndt let me escape) and closed up the page. Then my computer starts beeping really loud like a nuclear bomb just exploded or something, or a tsumami alert. and a couple pages come up telling me NOT TO Turn my computer off and call a number, i was being hacked and someone is trying to steal my passwords and stuff... It was hard to get out of those boxes but i did and turned my computer off for a while. Everything seems ok now. I have firewalls and Identity theft so i hope im ok.
> have a nice day!!


Happened to me on my Imac, checked any new files, cleaned my cache and insured I had no unknown extensions being used in my browser. Never another peep.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 22, 2016)

Good weekend m8's!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 22, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3663498 View attachment 3663499 View attachment 3663500
> Good weekend m8's!


How ya gonna put pics up without telling us what ya got


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 22, 2016)

*Happy Earth Day! Peace Love & tree!
*
Hope everyone is doing good and well! New house is underway and slowly coming together. Never know how much you miss something till its gone ....we need a microwave LOL

On to late 4/20 celebration memes, earth day love and my new babies under way!!

My grow space panoramic


SEEDS!...rocking all one strain that was on top of my last grow and thats Strain Hunters Skunk Autos


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 23, 2016)

Last grow, current grow, and my 2 cacti (yes they are fun).

All plants White OG clones from a bagseed i popped

This next tent is 2x LEC 315 and a 1000w hps, cant wait to see how this one turns out! I think that pic is like 6 days from 12/12 flip
  

^San Pedro and Peruvian Torch. Ordered them from France like 7 months ago and they have grown quite nicely since i got em! They got big and fell over tho heh


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2016)

Gen > Guess What's Inside .... Fairy Surprise


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2016)

Damn,must of been on go fast boats.....


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2016)

So I had to break my OCD for flipping on Sunday's cuz I just can't let her go another 24 hours! Lol so she's flipped on a Saturday. 26" tall at the dirt, crammed and now for the stretch  I should add beforehand that this was probably a bad idea to let her get this size but I wanted to make it fun


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 23, 2016)

supchaka said:


> So I had to break my OCD for flipping on Sunday's cuz I just can't let her go another 24 hours! Lol so she's flipped on a Saturday. 26" tall at the dirt, crammed and now for the stretch  I should add beforehand that this was probably a bad idea to let her get this size but I wanted to make it fun View attachment 3664033


Gonna have a jungle


----------



## Javadog (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2016)

those trichomes look unripe. kinda like a green banana i would never eat.






why are there cactus in your tent? are you completely insane?


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 23, 2016)

Those cacti contain Mescaline and they grow pretty slow. I only just turned 22 and I plan on bringing those cactus with me on my life journey hah. I'll be majoring in chemistry and an occasional 350mg Mescaline HCL could be pretty grand, especially if I do 99% of the work myself (i didnt start these cacti from seed)

They are legal to grow too.

Tall one is a Peruvian Torch and the short one is a San Pedro



I rarely trip (anymore) and i've only tried mescaline once, but it was pretty damn great and I only took like 200mg HCL

But I guess to very directly answer your question, I have em in there cuz its the best environment I currently have avalible for them  I'm not too concerned with the light schedule of my cacti; worst case scenario I would see a flower and that would be pretty neat (highly unlikely any time soon tho).

Edit: Also, cacti are not quite as easy to keep happy as I thought they would be; I think I might have almost killed them once. They got all squishy at the bottom and fell over. I think it was a watering issue but i really have no idea. I have no idea how I almost killed em, and I have no idea how I saved them hah  Ordered these two from france about 6 months ago, they were tiny and like $10 each and came wrapped up in a paper towel rooted and ready to plant. The tall one was like sharpy size and the other was like thumb size. I'll likely clone em a few times before i extract anything from any of em. I also have like 200 Peruvian torch seeds which I really should do something with; but they look kinda annoying to successfully cactify. I used Roots Organic Original Potting soild because its pretty chunky and airy; but nope never again. You seriously need a fast ass drying soil for these guys; something sandy or rocky or something. I would water a 1 gallon pot with less than 250ml and it would take over 2 weeks for the soil to dry out; i think their roots are still tiny.

I've probably tried 12+ different psychs and mescaline may be about my favorite despite only having used it once, shrooms probably a close 2nd but only the ones i grew myself

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mescaline

/ramble


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2016)

Mescaline is so freakin awesome , good luck, where do you live?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 23, 2016)

Figgy said:


> How ya gonna put pics up without telling us what ya got


Ey m8 i know.. Ive been short breathed lately. Working and harvesting.. 
The first pic is souamnesia x dog bx2 its a pice of a topbud that got budrot  Ive had bud rot in a few top buds this round  Tired not paying attention to the dehumidifier being full :/
But freaking awesome buds! I am so happy and pleased with the souramnesia x dog bx2.. Seems to be 2 main phenos took the first at 9 weeks and second seems like a 11 weeker.. They are all big yielding frosty ass hell  Odour seems to vary. Earthy/fruity/lemon - seems mild compared to other things drying but lovely. Ready for jars now.
Oh sorry figgy i got carried away 
2. picture is White Berry. Great in all ways except yield.. Im trying again tho too see if i can get it better with the best one wb#2..
3. picture is what i went to christiania with dried and ready from first room. White Berry - Tank - Ghingis Khan - Extreme Kush.
Sold and got what i wanted +some bonus. 2. room coming all down soon 
This is some of the Souramnesia x Dog bx2 taken down at day 63. Dried for 7 days and ready for curing/jars.
 
The bonus i was talking about. 5 good joints and some hash. At first glanse i thought the hash looked shitty but when i could not get it out of the bag cause it was so sticky i knew it was okay  Its what we call "slasker hash" ("slask" is the word we use for describing the sound of someone getting hit in the face). Its a night smoke and you can tell by the majority of trichomes being ripe(dark) (i would say past peak performance, regarding "high") But it gives the knockout feeling and a good nights sleep.
  
Im so stoned. Today was a good day, hope yall's were/is too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2016)

DST said:


> If you went into a bank in Holland and asked to change money you would be shown the door. There are no Tellers in banks anymore....just Customer Service people. You cannot withdraw or deposit money either. There is a machine for that......we don't really have a cheque/check scheme either.


It's getting like that here.

HSBC branch's are exactly that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @curious old fart I thought killing bin laden was pretty strong tbh. He stood by the families at sandy hook and other attrocities calling for change in gun laws, pretty ballsy in a country that loves their guns if you ask me.


Bin Laden died years before, they pretended to kill him off to stop Israel posting fake as fuck photoshop pics of him about giving the game away.

Just like his fake as fuck photoshopped death photo........






And as for the Sandy Hook gun control hoax.
Most of the supposedly dead kids sang in the 'Super Bowl 17' choir not even 3 months later.......

(The girl labelled Emilie Parker is actually a girl called Shea Murphey, a stooge)



And this will be the supposedly dead Emily Parker sat on the presidents lap 2 days after the shooting, wearing the same clothes as in the earlier family photo on the right......

(which has also been photo shopped to make you think the girl on the right is not Emily, the girl on the left has been shopped in, she has no legs. The girl in the middle is Emily's younger sister who wears the pink dress in the Obama picture)




Bin laden, Sandy Hook, Boston Bombing, Whoolwich Stabbing, Charlie Hebdo, Tunisia Beach, Paris, Brussels........all bullshit.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bin Laden died years before, they pretended to kill him off to stop Israel posting fake as fuck photoshop pics of him about giving the game away.
> 
> Just like his fake as fuck photoshopped death photo........
> 
> ...


I highly recommend staying off the conspiracy theory websites. You will feel much more sane.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I highly recommend staying off the conspiracy theory websites. You will feel much more sane.



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2016)

So this will be a legitimate UK newspaper (The Guardian) reporting on the Bin laden faked composite photograph in 2011.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake



The Guardian's article links to a website that cites extensive Pakistani/Afghan intel from as far back as 2001 and shows the very same but high resolution faked composite photo in 2009, 2 years before he was supposedly killed by the U.S!

http://www.thepeoplesvoice.org/TPV3/Voices.php/2009/04/29/osama-bin-laden-believed-dead-by-pak-int


He actually died from Marfan Syndrome.


.......


----------



## GemuGrows (Apr 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Mescaline is so freakin awesome , good luck, where do you live?


cant say unfortunately ):


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bin Laden died years before, they pretended to kill him off to stop Israel posting fake as fuck photoshop pics of him about giving the game away.
> 
> Just like his fake as fuck photoshopped death photo........
> 
> ...


You sound like my brother in law to the 10th power lol.. Hes all into cover ups, goverment is covering things up, our economy is evil and pointless amoung other out door adventure ideas he has lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2016)

You don't think the government is covering things up?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2016)

Nearly ready for tubes 4 blue pit looking a bit poor at minute but will get them happy with a bit feed when there in





Also flipped my 8x4 friday


----------



## budolskie (Apr 24, 2016)

Pics of 8x4 first Is top of other post sum how


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You don't think the government is covering things up?


What? Absolutely not, they are the good guys, like in the Scooby Doo shows and shit.....are they not??


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2016)

I think only my country has the good guys in charge.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 24, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You don't think the government is covering things up?


so many layers of cover up ... but thank god ...
the layers only lead to more tastey cake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You don't think the government is covering things up?


there was a 150 thousand strong protest to remove our prime minister last week that was completely media blacked out.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2016)

Also that Democracy Spring thing in D.C was completely scrubbed from UK media....


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2016)

Hotdog


Dog


 
Fireballs
 
 

 
DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2016)

Hot diggidy dawg, looking nice and luscious


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You don't think the government is covering things up?


Some stuff, but to actually think of the number of people, agencies, and cover up needed for some of the stuff conspiracy people think is going on is literally impossible.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

Lizardmen, everywhere I tells ya.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 24, 2016)

Hope everyone's having a good weekend ! Just had my first night off since the new boy arrived and jeez it was needed ! Not been able to kick back with a joint for weeks, getting a few puff's here n there out the extractor just isn't the same.
When the game changed and indoor growing took off, the first real nice smoke around these parts was a Pineapple that was prob a Cindy 99. It took me a while and a trade to get it but lost to the pig's.
It was one of the best all-rounders ive ever had the pleasure to grow. Great yield and quality but with ease.
Well it comes to be the cut is still floating around with the lad's that have alway's had it but they wont part !!!
I did pick up a couple gram and im not sure if its my own memory being this was the best at the time or if it really is that good but its man it takes me back !!

Would have liked it trimmed lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2016)

Eh fuck it plenty of dank out there to be had


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## greenjambo (Apr 24, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Eh fuck it plenty of dank out there to be had


Sure is ! I just need around 10 weeks to blow them out the water  Hard to believe some ppl still trying to hold back, ive not asked the question but from what my man I got the couple gram from say's THEY DON'T GIVE IT TO ANYONE lol. They'r loss tbo. I got woken by a very sturdy knock on the door about an hour ago and the lass just came in asking if the police were here!! I never answered as it was too loud for my liking but now got to sit and wait to see wtf they want and if theyr coming back! FFS !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

sickener jambo, stay on yer toes lad. 

We had a similar thing with an admittedly awesome cut of Cinderella, you could only ever get a score bag no ounces even, tight as a gnats chuff. never a cut, and the bags were never the same weights. I just said let them get on with it and walked away. 

Anyway bigger and better things at every turn. Who wants to smoke the same stuff all the time anyway.

been chopping my Plemon and GG#4 today.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 24, 2016)

So...... The neighbour said they chapped her as well to make ppl aware of some female going round doors with fake I.D asking for donation for a charity or the likes ! Now I wish I had answered so I could have told them what I think of knocking the door like that. The lass noticed them on her way out the St. and noticed them come in our stair. Doubt they'll be back since they told all the neighbours but a wee squeaky cheeks moment there haha !
Just got the terrible 2 back from their grans, the peace is now OVER


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sickener jambo, stay on yer toes lad.
> 
> We had a similar thing with an admittedly awesome cut of Cinderella, you could only ever get a score bag no ounces even, tight as a gnats chuff. never a cut, and the bags were never the same weights. I just said let them get on with it and walked away.
> 
> ...


They've held it for around 10 years now like its the Holy Grail, I did have it Twice ( you'll remember I almost got got it too ya but was damaged I think ) Its nice in lots of way's but these day's who grow's anything else !

Is the Plemon Kushy ? I got a couple seedlings from the Reg's with a friend, I better get round and let him know theyr no fem snips haha.
Had some great weather last couple days here man! Frosty nights though. Purp's coming out all over the country


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

there's larry OG kush in the mix as well as chem valley kush ( wherever that is?!) so yeah a fair bit, but it's had the smelly cherry put through it so it has a bit of something else. slight spice to it and it's leaves are quite skinny at full size, nice bit of up and down to her imo.

those regs will likely be the original batch aye? I've still got some put away. a few dozen half finished projects I'll have a go at once i've shifted into a new gaff.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Hotdog
> View attachment 3664601
> View attachment 3664602
> Dog
> ...


Always looking perfect!


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's larry OG kush in the mix as well as chem valley kush ( wherever that is?!) so yeah a fair bit, but it's had the smelly cherry put through it so it has a bit of something else. slight spice to it and it's leaves are quite skinny at full size, nice bit of up and down to her imo.
> 
> those regs will likely be the original batch aye? I've still got some put away. a few dozen half finished projects I'll have a go at once i've shifted into a new gaff.


Aye man the Originals, after seeing some of the gear you've let go over the years, this must be something particular ! I was looking at Durham, the filth seem to be tolerating the persi growers haha!!


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 24, 2016)

I hear ya. Picking up the teenage daughter from my mom in a hour. Its nice while it lasts but what would we do without our kids arou d making mesees and driving us crazy on the daily. Got to love them.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 24, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I hear ya. Picking up the teenage daughter from my mom in a hour. Its nice while it lasts but what would we do without our kids arou d making mesees and driving us crazy on the daily. Got to love them.


It feel's like all ive been doing for....... Ever 

Canny whack it though ! The best thing a bloke can do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Aye man the Originals, after seeing some of the gear you've let go over the years, this must be something particular ! I was looking at Durham, the filth seem to be tolerating the persi growers haha!!


yeah, it's pretty much country wide tbh, they don't have the time/budget or inclination to prosecute small timers. unless you're thieving the leccy then it's a fraud charge as the big companies will want their bit back.

Aye the originals had a bit more variation, I haven't actually repeated the one the fems were made from. it's a one off genetics wise, hence the fems though the regs are just as nice, very uniform. should be good fuel to them. hope you get a winner lad.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 24, 2016)

They sure look the berries !

I just para after the last couple episodes, but I suppose they never came out for the grow, just stumbled across it to my disadvantage !
Wont be long and it will fell like I was never away


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2016)

Until it's legal it's all going to depend on the police person that's involved. Some are just waiting for retirement or see sense, some however want to be the next robocop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

Way the plod are having their budget's cut they don't give a rats ass. more paperwork for the same shitty salary. Good news and bad, I know a guy in our building that's been hacked and his business records wiped, had death threats and all sorts and the 5-0 did come out to talk to him. I was asking do they not have a cyber crime division and they just stood and laughed. yeah they do but it's for nonces not spotty teenagers with grudges apparently.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2016)

Aye. Like people actually think they troll riu.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

hahaha i bet they probably do LEO is hanging in the noobie section picking up grow tips.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2016)

Like the customs guy asking me how you tell the difference between a male and female.....ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

when a mommy loves a daddy very much......


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 24, 2016)

Just started 6 weeks dhn cut took off all the big fan leaves off this plant who dipped my plant in the suger bin?? 
 

Forum cut same 6weeks in


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 24, 2016)

Tomorrow is the start of week 5 for the flower tent and the next round doing well in the veg tent. Hydroponics Research VB Dirty all in 1 powder nute is kicking but, plants love it. Eating it up at 1 tsp per gallon going to increase it to 1.25 next watering. Also adding 3ml Botanicare calmag, 2.5ml GH Liquid Kool Bloom and 8ml Botanicare Raw Sweet.


----------



## tokm (Apr 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bin Laden died years before, they pretended to kill him off to stop Israel posting fake as fuck photoshop pics of him about giving the game away.
> 
> Just like his fake as fuck photoshopped death photo........
> 
> ...


Infowars... I'm with you brother.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello to all my friends seen and unseen.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2016)

Breaking out the earth box..


----------



## papapayne (Apr 24, 2016)

Hemlock said:


> Hello to all my friends seen and unseen.


nice talking to you today brother. Glad to see you here to!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> Breaking out the earth box..
> View attachment 3664981


This is legit bro keep me posted !


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> Breaking out the earth box..
> View attachment 3664981


Do tell


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3220910
> the one i made...1gal rez
> View attachment 3220911
> 3gal rez/lower profile/more medium..i got into these,for one reason really...a buddy i chat with,is in a wheel chair,and these would make things much better for him...but i like them a lot to.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2016)

beautiful JoeDank DST,budolski.GemUya genu, jigfrsh, DGT , PapaPayne ya ll killin it
 
 
 

 
Check out these cats down by this U shaped inlet. The waves blew up and scared the shit out of them. my camera died on me before i could get some of the most dramatic shots of this insane women on the rocks where the huge waves were crashing ready to sweep her out . she kept going further and fruther taunting the waves...


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 24, 2016)

My cookies are turning purple !
I love it haha.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 24, 2016)

New grow started, SFV OG x Karma OG, OG Larry x Blue Moonshine/Honey Bee,
8 Ball Kush, Nebula.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2016)

Chopped 2 Lambsbread last night. The room smells fantastic this morning.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 25, 2016)

Random Foru cookie Nug shot


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just picked up 6 Ushio OptiRed bulbs for $286.50 / $47.75 per, not 
a bad price.
They are rated @ 95,000 lumens and 19,000 hrs. life.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2016)

19,000 hours....couple of grows then

So who changes frequently and who changes after 19,000 hours? I ran my last ones for nearly 2 years...will see 8f this harvest is abnormal...I doubt it.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2016)

In fact. Longer than 2 years when I think about it. Never had any bother with them....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2016)

That's a good deal.
I run ushio's until they quit, which hasn't happened, the oldest one is about 2? or less.
I had given a friend a 2 year old ushio and it is still giving good results....almost a year later.


cof


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Just picked up 6 Ushio OptiRed bulbs for $286.50 / $47.75 per, not
> a bad price.
> They are rated @ 95,000 lumens and 19,000 hrs. life.


That's a good deal. I think I usually spend $62/light on Amazon.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounded good, it was through HTG on ebay.
Ushio has a great reputation and I knew cof uses them with good results.
The enhanced blue spectrum always helps I used to use Digilux but they're
around $70.00 now.


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My cookies are turning purple !
> I love it haha.
> View attachment 3665326
> View attachment 3665327





DST said:


> In fact. Longer than 2 years when I think about it. Never had any bother with them....


I was gonna say...

But yeah,2 yrs this way...


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Just picked up 6 Ushio OptiRed bulbs for $286.50 / $47.75 per, not
> a bad price.
> They are rated @ 95,000 lumens and 19,000 hrs. life.


Whats better hortilux 600 or ushio 600


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2016)

Glad I am not the only one not replacing my bulb every 5 minutes ffs. Some grow shops recommend everybody 2nd grow lol...of course they fukkin do! Big windaes they grow shops have


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Whats better hortilux 600 or ushio 600


I've run both and there's isn't enough noticeable difference to comment about.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

Think I've blown mine dialling the ballast down to 250 was just seeing how it fared and left it on last night wont fire up tonight. Timers fine as is ballast fuse. Stupid of me to leave it on drying fluff n popcorn on the hood. Lesson learned


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2016)

those grow shops love to rip you off. it s a gawd damn travesty. manipulating and ripping off. then you gots to buy more equiptment to make sure to prove it. Like a par tester or something outrageous like that! those scandalous shysters.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2016)

I used to change them every other grow,,, now back home I got cases of the damn things that are probably just fine lol.... Along with ALL of my old indoor grow equipment,,, hoods, ballasts, water chillers, dehums, fans, timers, air/water pumps, co2 tanks and controllers,,, good god the list goes on.


HARD day today, time for pints and bowls. Hope everyone in the 600 are dandy


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 25, 2016)

Ushio and Hortilux are the best imo, never used anythi g from Eye before but plan to get a Super HPS bulb soon. Did some garden work today. Trimmed the crap out of my mothers since they had gotten tall and bushy it was effecting light getting to my clonew. I also trimed off the lower leafs on the clones. In the flower tent i removee some dead leafs and thinned out some inner leafs. Also made hash with my trim from last harvest.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sweet thanks for the info been looking for new bulbs. look what was waiting for me when i got home! So excited ! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2016)

look, I gotta be honest here buddy, this looks DISCUSTING! you know like the colors are just kinda putrid looking.... I'm sure it will fuck yu up good though. a lighter ochre vanilla color would be more appealing. ur samples look like #1 cream of spinach #2 dejaun mustard- spicy, an #3 looks like runny watery yellow mustard. the first run don't look much different. maybe time to purchase some new bags? what are your supplies consisting of?
I got a new sticker for my Volcano, picked it up at a coffee shop in Yachats Oregon by the beach.
Cool trippy coffee shop with pictures of Magic Mushrooms like everywhere. even in the bathroom.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 25, 2016)

Og18 x blue pit seeds are coming in done nicely. That was the other one I was worried about so I think I got em all right.

Now just waiting on the fireball's n grape ape to finish. Have a Venus flytrap, it's good but not the pheno I had before and crossed with the Medusa. Might use some pollen on it idk. 
Also got a blue widow and dinachem flowering, more than likely will be hitting those with pollen. 
Might wait for a og18 x blue pit male first tho... Have cold creek kush cuts that made it too I want to cross again too, but w the og18/BP seeds mostly

Which leads me to my Q:... I've used seeds I made only a couple weeks after drying... Is there a rule of thumb there on a waiting period? I feel weird asking


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 26, 2016)

holy cow eh... crazy story

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/25/us/ohio-family-killed-marijuana/index.html


----------



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2016)

Somebody got something against that family. Somebody is pissed. That's sad tho that they were same family.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> holy cow eh... crazy story
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/25/us/ohio-family-killed-marijuana/index.html


Yeah, been keeping up with it. What a bunch if pathetic people to go killing over dime damn weed. It's complete nonsense. The sad thing is it was well planned, which leads me to think these people won't get caught unless someone opens their mouth.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 26, 2016)

19 / 20 seeds up. The last seed, a HSO Trainwreck x (accidental x) the seed case cracked but instead of the tap root, the cotyledons were out.. Not come across this before and kicking my self for not taking a picture. Anyways removed the seed case and there was a small tap root curled up. Put back into soil and will give a few days but think its a goner.


Seeds...
2x Fireballs, BB
2x Bluepit, BB
2x Blueberry Hashplant, Bodhi
2x Tree Of Life, Bodhi
2x Goji Og, Bodhi
2x Cuvee, TGA
2x Christmas Cookies, Exotic Genetixs
2 x Lightsaber, Exotic Genetixs
2x Skywalker Og x
1x Trainwreck x

I'm gonna go sea of green for this next run, some of my bonsi mums and the above seeds.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Yeah, been keeping up with it. What a bunch if pathetic people to go killing over dime damn weed. It's complete nonsense. The sad thing is it was well planned, which leads me to think these people won't get caught unless someone opens their mouth.


My brother lives 3 miles from the homes, I've been talking with him and a family friend about it(friend is Vinton county sherriffs deputy) they have nothing to go on, not even tire tracks


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2016)

The family messed up somewhere by the sounds of it, some gang / mafia decided to take them out. Holy shit, heavy shizz for sure.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

They are thinking Mexican drug cartel because they found a cock fighting ring on the property. Mike Dewines wife spotted it in the ariel photos, then after checking more thoroughly it was confirmed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

fixing chicken fights to blame for 8 executions. one hell of a message being sent there.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

My personal theory is that through the cockfighting they met the wrong people to not share the "family cut" of whatever strain they were growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> look, I gotta be honest here buddy, this looks DISCUSTING! you know like the colors are just kinda putrid looking.... I'm sure it will fuck yu up good though. a lighter ochre vanilla color would be more appealing. ur samples look like #1 cream of spinach #2 dejaun mustard- spicy, an #3 looks like runny watery yellow mustard. the first run don't look much different. maybe time to purchase some new bags? what are your supplies consisting of?View attachment 3666091
> I got a new sticker for my Volcano, picked it up at a coffee shop in Yachats Oregon by the beach.
> Cool trippy coffee shop with pictures of Magic Mushrooms like everywhere. even in the bathroom.
> View attachment 3666093


christ don't hold back Amber haha or use a spell checker lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> My personal theory is that through the cockfighting they met the wrong people to not share the "family cut" of whatever strain they were growing.


Is Ohio not a bit far away from cartel country? or are they in every state!?


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Is Ohio not a bit far away from cartel country? or are they in every state!?


Ohio has higher concentrations of Mexicans and somalians than a lot of areas in the Midwestern states because we have an abundance of large produce farms and call center jobs that hire and pay on a per day worked basis as well as loose business laws for contract style work(taxis, cable installers, construction and landscaping companies) all these things make it pretty easy to find work with a 7 year work visa, hell we even have meat packing companies that own apartment complexes so they can offer a place to live included in with your wages

Edit: also in Ohio you don't even have to be a citizen to receive welfare or wic benifits, so you can work for cash under the table and collect that check for you 9 kids at the same time


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> They are thinking Mexican drug cartel because they found a cock fighting ring on the property. Mike Dewines wife spotted it in the ariel photos, then after checking more thoroughly it was confirmed


Well if you mes with cartel biz nest believe your gonna die lol thats no lie man, must have prob been mafia related dint dont biz with the big boys it was prob some hitmem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ohio has higher concentrations of Mexicans and somalians than a lot of areas in the Midwestern states because we have an abundance of large produce farms and call center jobs that hire and pay on a per day worked basis as well as loose business laws for contract style work(taxis, cable installers, construction and landscaping companies) all these things make it pretty easy to find work with a 7 year work visa, hell we even have meat packing companies that own apartment complexes so they can offer a place to live included in with your wages


Somalians!? WTF seriously I had no idea, that's crazy.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Somalians!? WTF seriously I had no idea, that's crazy.


Lol, every taxi company in my city is all somalian, and have you seen these fuckers drive!


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2016)

Sk x db & honeybee 
 
 
 
Getting the chop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, every taxi company in my city is all somalian, and have you seen these fuckers drive!


lol no, our asian community are just as 'good' as your somalians. hahah shit driver top trumps coming up!


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sk x db & honeybee
> View attachment 3666333
> View attachment 3666336
> View attachment 3666337
> Getting the chop


Some damn dense looking nugs there! How's the smell on those? They lean skunk or db?

Edit: nvm the sk is sour kush isnt it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

looking fine Gen!


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Some damn dense looking nugs there! How's the smell on those? They lean skunk or db?
> 
> Edit: nvm the sk is sour kush isnt it


Well they smell like a sweet artisan cheese.... freshly baked goods.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Well they smell like a sweet artisan cheese.... freshly baked goods.


Ahhh, a fine baked brie with a fruity marmalade in the middle, I think I'll sog mine


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ahhh, a fine baked brie with a fruity marmalade in the middle, I think I'll sog mine


Damn,you been in my room?

That's the smells I think I'm getting...fruity marmalade.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Damn,you been in my room?
> 
> That's the smells I think I'm getting...fruity marmalade.


Lol, best place to find the good cuts with little effort


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> look, I gotta be honest here buddy, this looks DISCUSTING! you know like the colors are just kinda putrid looking.... I'm sure it will fuck yu up good though. a lighter ochre vanilla color would be more appealing. ur samples look like #1 cream of spinach #2 dejaun mustard- spicy, an #3 looks like runny watery yellow mustard. the first run don't look much different. maybe time to purchase some new bags? what are your supplies consisting of?View attachment 3666091
> I got a new sticker for my Volcano, picked it up at a coffee shop in Yachats Oregon by the beach.
> Cool trippy coffee shop with pictures of Magic Mushrooms like everywhere. even in the bathroom.
> View attachment 3666093


Dude its just wet bubble bag hash fresh out of the bags. First one is mostly plant, second it pure trichs, third is broken trichs and small plant matter. When it dries it looks like normal hash. Good stuff. Supplies are a bag of ice, water, bags and buckets. Bags have been used about 5 or six times so not old. I do want to try the dry ice method with the bags.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2016)

Genuity
Beautiful ladies. I'm available for testing



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Is Ohio not a bit far away from cartel country? or are they in every state!?


They are in every state and are behind the heroin and meth epidemic thanks to our open borders policy.


cof


----------



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Yeah, been keeping up with it. What a bunch if pathetic people to go killing over dime damn weed. It's complete nonsense. The sad thing is it was well planned, which leads me to think these people won't get caught unless someone opens their mouth.


Saw on CNN they were threatened on Facebook said cartel related


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeebus H fsm! cartels on facebook. No decent criminals left. Could be worse cof our gov published figures stating we'd released 1000+ foreign robbers, hard drug dealers, rapists and paedophiles after their release and prior to deportation in the last year instead of locking them up til chucking them out. 

Spose that is kinda worse, catching them and releasing them. Still better than our open policy on jihadi tourists.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

I mean terrorists or tourists same shit anyway.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I mean terrorists or tourists same shit anyway.


Yeah,hard telling which group is worse, but at least the cartels tend to only get nasty for business reasons

http://pamelageller.com/2016/02/ohio-bloodbath-muslim-muhammad-barry-named-machete-attacker-hacking-people-in-nazareth-restaurant.html/


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2016)

What's up 6!?

5x5 tent just came in perfect timing too, my BB order came last week and I just started 3 of each I got plus a couple crosses and back crosses I had made (40 something beans) for a mothers hunt and pollen collection then I'll cull males and clone out..

I've got a charity type yardsale going on this sat for Tiggy, she needs surgery on her cleft pallet so figured why not make room for my new room plus get rid of some shit and help Tiggy momma.. It's like getting three birds stoned at once


Life's coming at me fast, my racing season is underway and I'm either ridding or training in the gym everyday and I'll tell ya it fucking sucks! I did this shit years ago and it was so much easier I've already found out I'm timid out there which sucks for me personally I'm just not as comfortable in the air.. I can pull tear offs but I think tricks are a thing of the past. I dumped two weeks ago and not only do I still feel it but I didn't bounce at all like I used to it was just three heavy impacts. I'm only 27 but I'm on the cusp of being too old for my sport


At least I'm keeping them green!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

Wait till you eat it at 48 and can't walk for six months!


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm 39 and got ran over by a van turning right from the left lane, I'll take eating dirt off a double over eating pavement from a van any day lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

My brother in law had that happen and when the paramedics showed up they thought he was dead. He is pretty much back to normal now except for his limp.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My brother in law had that happen and when the paramedics showed up they thought he was dead. He is pretty much back to normal now except for his limp.


I chased the van on foot for 3 blocks till the adrenaline wore off, fucking hit skip, best part is insurance doesn't cover that, you have to find the driver and sue them to get your own money back, guess who refuses to pay full coverage cycle insurance now!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 26, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> holy cow eh... crazy story
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/25/us/ohio-family-killed-marijuana/index.html


Yea ive been watching this... I'm from Flint mi , we hold the States cannabis cup for high times just north of me. It's an area called Clio, (kly-oh not clee-oh). It's one of the heaviest grow and dispensary filled areas in the state per capita by far.

Well our dipshit prosecutor, he is going around shutting down dispensary after dispensary sighting federal law. If not that he argues that dispensary is not even listed in the mmmj act. 

Ugh they get so desperate to bust pot and blame it for fires and etc... Meanwhile Flint and all around it in Michigan has possibly became one of the usa's worst heroin stricken areas. Not that we weren't bad enough with prescription and cocaine as it was. Now even crystal meth is picking up. 
But oh dear better get the potheads. Cuz u know they all kill their own family over plants and being high on pot.

Sad they are just sighting the pot on all the TV reports, pointing it out very quickly. 

So damn stupid. I had an officer harass me lately too. "Blue widow and grape ape huh? I know what that means, my mom has a card. Your lucky your not in my jurisdiction..."
What the fuck? U just basically told me your biased on this and treat family different. Get the fuck out of my state.

Hats off to good emergency responders. Fuck the assholes which make up 99% of the police force.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2016)

That sucked about what happened to your water in Flint. Sounds like Flint has a lot of serious problems. That is really aweful. Im glad i dont live there. Maybe you should think about moving. The unemployment rate is only 4% in Oregon.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Apr 26, 2016)

Idk about the cartel thing... Around here that's a damn laugh. The locals would chase them off. But that's just Flint n Detroit etc for ya. Dearborn, one of Detroit's main suburbs is the Muslim/Arab capital of the USA. They run everything possible around here, taxis, liqour stores, gas stations, off label grocery stores, pharmacies, .. It's a little frustrating. It's like ur in South Philly or Chicago each time u go to a remotely ghettos store. 

My old boss , Egyptian arab Muslim, ex cop too from Alexandria, Egypt's second largest city.
Dumb fuck used to complain to us to check EVERY young black male's backpack or pockets. I refused. And one day cussed him out. Two young black male's came in, regular customers... But one had a back pack on. Before I could even say hi, my boss whispers to me some choice words about searching these ******, I called him an ugly camel jockey n asked if I'm supposed to search all Africans since he is one too. 
They were close friends I graduated high school with... Used to smoke bud every fucking day with them. One of the two even stopped someone from trying to take my sack of weed back at a high school party way back.

I was livid. Shortly after I got fired, my passed ex gf and I both. They tried saying g we were making porn and selling it... Hahahaha!!! Wow. 

There's more dirty money in them people, and the landfill owners... The "mob". They burn everything and just psy investigators off. I'm serious. Look up Flints arson stats. It's disgusting.



So anyways... I'm gonna try some outdoor again this year. Not having it last year sucked.

Howd anyones auto-fems turn out? I've yet to grow one , have a couple one is bb x NL by wos. Also another from that company (samsara, delicious, world of seeds all are together) one of those unique named ones.

I gotta stay very guerilla in a certain spot... My past choices I believe would stink to hardcore or I'd have a og , grape ape, blue widow, chemdawg or etc out there. But even a Nirvana - Chrystal was too stinky, and a bit big [(NL x widow) x NL]
Good widow must reak. That blue widow is one my stinkiest.
Ghs " Exodus cheese" was a good one, I got lucky on that. Probably would of sucked indoor.

Do I need to let these seeds cure up? I'm tempted to use some of the bubba/purps x blue pit seeds, or the pineapple exp/straw-banana x blue pit. My Medusa x Venus flytrap ones were a bit mold susceptible, same with my engineers dream which I even have one last clone of. Beautiful color and strong pine smell, just molds very easily.
I have a ton of strains/seeds to choose from... Including the handful of auto fem. 
Any great choices u guys know of? 
I'd say that blue widow if not the damn smell. It's great outdoors or in, but amazing if a good outdoor one.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 26, 2016)

New babies left to right SFV OG x Karma OG, OG Larry x Bluemoonshine/Honeybee, 8 Ball Kush, Nebula.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

page full of WTF right here. Muslim run liquor stores!!? over here the muslim community bought up the land, shops etc closed the pubs and stopped the corner shops selling alcohol. ffs

and a quality rickyism @Indagrow 3 birds stoned at once haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2016)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Idk about the cartel thing... Around here that's a damn laugh. The locals would chase them off. But that's just Flint n Detroit etc for ya. Dearborn, one of Detroit's main suburbs is the Muslim/Arab capital of the USA. They run everything possible around here, taxis, liqour stores, gas stations, off label grocery stores, pharmacies, .. It's a little frustrating. It's like ur in South Philly or Chicago each time u go to a remotely ghettos store.
> 
> My old boss , Egyptian arab Muslim, ex cop too from Alexandria, Egypt's second largest city.
> Dumb fuck used to complain to us to check EVERY young black male's backpack or pockets. I refused. And one day cussed him out. Two young black male's came in, regular customers... But one had a back pack on. Before I could even say hi, my boss whispers to me some choice words about searching these ******, I called him an ugly camel jockey n asked if I'm supposed to search all Africans since he is one too.
> ...


nah man, u dont need to cure them seeds up, just go ahead pop em.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> New babies left to right SFV OG x Karma OG, OG Larry x Bluemoonshine/Honeybee, 8 Ball Kush, Nebula.
> 
> View attachment 3666581


Hey bru you end up with anything decent from your bb grow...or was it all a pile of shit?


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I'm 39 and got ran over by a van turning right from the left lane, I'll take eating dirt off a double over eating pavement from a van any day lol


The wife ran me over on my R6 when we were dating. She backed up into me, knocked me over, then continued to drive over me slowly. If it wasn't for me banging on the trunk with my leg pinned between the bike and car I might not be here, or could be mussing limbs. Some suggested I sue her. I said fuck that, Imma put a ring on that finger!


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 26, 2016)

Figgy said:


> The wife ran me over on my R6 when we were dating. She backed up into me, knocked me over, then continued to drive over me slowly. If it wasn't for me banging on the trunk with my leg pinned between the bike and car I might not be here, or could be mussing limbs. Some suggested I sue her. I said fuck that, Imma put a ring on that finger!


Now that's fucking funny right there


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2016)

Hahahahahahha...figgy


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2016)

DST said:


> 19,000 hours....couple of grows then
> 
> So who changes frequently and who changes after 19,000 hours? I ran my last ones for nearly 2 years...will see 8f this harvest is abnormal...I doubt it.


5000 hours is a year of 12/12 so you changed them right around 10000 + hours ... i do about that as well 
when i ran all indoors i never really noticed a bigger harvest after changing bulbs ...lol
here are a few of the old sealed 8k ...sweettooth #3filling her up with cuts ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2016)

are there any Volcano Vaporizing people out there with knowledge of how many chambers does it take to get the most out of your load.? I have been vaping for YEARS and still ponder this deep question with wonder. 
Here are 3 pictures of my chamber at a point where im like.. hmmm , Is it done or not? what do you think. I took 3 photos under different lighting to help , if you can please give me your opinion. i would really appreciate it! Namaste


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey bru you end up with anything decent from your bb grow...or was it all a pile of shit?


It was VERY rewarding, I love the Jake's Dream A+ all round smoke, Blue Pit was a close second
but that purple pheno Hot Dog x Sour Cherry just blew the doors off everything just not enough of it!
my yields needed improvement, next time I run them I'll do better.
I'll be recommending JD to anyone who'll listen that is one great smoke.
I did have trouble with the sk x db and the hd x sc throwing balls and seeding up the room
but as for smokability all are good.


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 26, 2016)

Well got a pretty good return off the bubbke bags. 7g off the high quality bag! 8 off the lower bag and 3 from the top. Smokes very nice. Highest to lowest quality left to right.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2016)

Well damn I'm glad I live in the woods/forest/mountains haha
Back home in New Orleans it is very divers and most seem to get along fine,,, love that city--- soul in a bowl let the good times roll!


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 26, 2016)

Good night ladies.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> are there any Volcano Vaporizing people out there with knowledge of how many chambers does it take to get the most out of your load.? I have been vaping for YEARS and still ponder this deep question with wonder.
> Here are 3 pictures of my chamber at a point where im like.. hmmm , Is it done or not? what do you think. I took 3 photos under different lighting to help , if you can please give me your opinion. i would really appreciate it! Namaste
> View attachment 3666728
> View attachment 3666729
> View attachment 3666730


I like going from 380 degrees farinheight and taking hits while cranking my vape up in 5 degree increments up to about 420ish. With 460 being my sweet spot I tend to get the most I can till it doesnt vape anymore. Toss my ABV in a jar for baking 

As a side note folks check out day 5 from seed!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2016)

Figgy said:


> The wife ran me over on my R6 when we were dating. She backed up into me, knocked me over, then continued to drive over me slowly. If it wasn't for me banging on the trunk with my leg pinned between the bike and car I might not be here, or could be mussing limbs. Some suggested I sue her. I said fuck that, Imma put a ring on that finger!


Thats fukkin awesome....applying the rule that. If it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger.




Joedank said:


> 5000 hours is a year of 12/12 so you changed them right around 10000 + hours ... i do about that as well
> when i ran all indoors i never really noticed a bigger harvest after changing bulbs ...lol
> here are a few of the old sealed 8k ...View attachment 3666726sweettooth #3View attachment 3666720filling her up with cuts ...


Very nice. So inadvertently I changed at the right time....


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It was VERY rewarding, I love the Jake's Dream A+ all round smoke, Blue Pit was a close second
> but that purple pheno Hot Dog x Sour Cherry just blew the doors off everything just not enough of it!
> my yields needed improvement, next time I run them I'll do better.
> I'll be recommending JD to anyone who'll listen that is one great smoke.
> ...


Sounds great Oldman. Shame about the unwanted seeds I am sure there will be gold in them seeds somewhere but also a lot of hassle.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2016)

It's Kingsday or Koningsdag today in the Netherlands. A national holiday. It use to be Queens day until she abdicated. The King has kind of dulled things down though so the party is not really the same.....saying that when you have kids the party is not quote the same anyway


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Sounds great Oldman. Shame about the unwanted seeds I am sure there will be gold in them seeds somewhere but also a lot of hassle.


I'm pretty much on the production end for my patients, if growing was legal here I would
try more breeding but right now I'm staying to fems although I may end up selfing some 
Jake's Dream for meds we'll see how my MS patients react to it, personally I think it is
right up with ANY smoke around, works very good with my pain and discomfort.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

My 15 - 30mm and 105 macro made it yesterday so we all have together for a hike soon. Just got to get back from working in CO next week


What's up everyone we had a blast as always at the RIU bbq . Also met bad karma Friday aswell and we had a great talk and checked out his very clean grow. @whodatnation was kind enough to gift me several crosses he made and I was the first to pop the ?p x mvk we named Bear Creek Kush officially now. Well the bud I grew from the one plant I flowered so far of that cross was the best at the bbq. That was an honor for whodat as well as myself with the selection of growers and genetics at the bbq. I am by far the lest experienced grower there but am always happy when my buds stack up to there buds. I will be flipping 50 seed plants for the next indoor cycle, and 14 clones along with a cherry pie glue and a rum bayou that look really bad ass.
rum bayou #17 seen in the pic and CPG #3 Will light dep along with clones of 91 chem, 89 romulan, fireballs genuity's cut, grape ape, larry b, bear creek kush, forum cookies, grape og, pink lemoneade, white diesel, hells angels og, cherry pie, honeybee, 2010 dog kush and pitbull  indoor girls
 here we have Aura Og, berrybubble @whodatnation, rum bayou, gatorballs, super crazy @bigworm6969, candy train @northeastmarco, lotus valley og, og13 x gdp, gendaddy, alligator kush f2, blackberry jabba x nibiru , bbj x fireballs f3 and also a damn nice Smokejummper og male from that same fireballs f3 pollen i gave papapayne he forgets to mention were came from way before i found out he was a con not a disabled vet and screwed us and some other folks but shit happens.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

Now I am finished gardening I still have to package some beans so dede can write cards tomorrow so we can get them off to Motor city seeds.
Iceland poppy in the new shade garden was in bloom when we got back


----------



## Figgy (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> My 15 - 30mm and 105 macro made it yesterday so we all have together for a hike soon. Just got to get back from working in CO next week
> 
> 
> What's up everyone we had a blast as always at the RIU bbq . Also met bad karma Friday aswell and we had a great talk and checked out his very clean grow. @whodatnation was kind enough to gift me several crosses he made and I was the first to pop the ?p x mvk we named Bear Creek Kush officially now. Well the bud I grew from the one plant I flowered so far of that cross was the best at the bbq. That was an honor for whodat as well as myself with the selection of growers and genetics at the bbq. I am by far the lest experienced grower there but am always happy when my buds stack up to there buds. I will be flipping 50 seed plants for the next indoor cycle, and 14 clones along with a cherry pie glue and a rum bayou that look really bad ass.
> ...


Some of the lists of strains y'all are growing blows my mind! I just got done telling the wife last night that it's tough keeping up with 8-10 plants with a full time job and the kid. Hats off to those of you who get to do this.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Some of the lists of strains y'all are growing blows my mind! I just got done telling the wife last night that it's tough keeping up with 8-10 plants with a full time job and the kid. Hats off to those of you who get to do this.


I quit my job building cabinets and it took two nights of pulling all nighters to get them repotted so i could go to the bbq and the 16 outside had already been done


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 27, 2016)

Man I wanted to go to the BBQ so bad!!! I got into it with the wife and was stubborn and hard headed and made my self not go. Always next year!

@Dr.D81 I wish I could do it full time as well in a much larger or even open space! I'm jelly on people growing outdoors and being in the sun. While I unzip my 4x4 and wish I had more.

Anyone wanna turn me on to a new line of employment?


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 27, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Man I wanted to go to the BBQ so bad!!! I got into it with the wife and was stubborn and hard headed and made my self not go. Always next year!
> 
> @Dr.D81 I wish I could do it full time as well in a much larger or even open space! I'm jelly on people growing outdoors and being in the sun. While I unzip my 4x4 and wish I had more.
> 
> Anyone wanna turn me on to a new line of employment?


Right!,where's the post your application thread?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> My 15 - 30mm and 105 macro made it yesterday so we all have together for a hike soon. Just got to get back from working in CO next week
> 
> 
> What's up everyone we had a blast as always at the RIU bbq . Also met bad karma Friday aswell and we had a great talk and checked out his very clean grow. @whodatnation was kind enough to gift me several crosses he made and I was the first to pop the ?p x mvk we named Bear Creek Kush officially now. Well the bud I grew from the one plant I flowered so far of that cross was the best at the bbq. That was an honor for whodat as well as myself with the selection of growers and genetics at the bbq. I am by far the lest experienced grower there but am always happy when my buds stack up to there buds. I will be flipping 50 seed plants for the next indoor cycle, and 14 clones along with a cherry pie glue and a rum bayou that look really bad ass.
> ...


That's what's up right there  I gotta hit up this BBQ thing.

What's popping in co? Nice shot btw, def looking forward to some more of your photography.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2016)

A few of the Engineers Dreams. They've been in 12/12 from the start. Flowering started about 10 days ago i think. I need check on that. ...could be longer.



And a male ED getting some colour to its baws.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 27, 2016)

Good Day 6'ers!
Been a long one for me, up since 3 a.m with the baby and its shift change day so im on the early tonight !!!

Was up seeing the guy i posted the snap's from last week with what we thought were Dog's. I said then it must be the worst pheno from my selfie pips, but now know its NOT DOG !!! The guy responsible for giving out the clones said they were from a selfie pip gave him but no fkn way! It looks kinda close if done bad lol , but I remember the guy having a Pre 98 Bubba plant that I never saw in bud and it must be that. It's what I call Russell Bland :

No smell taste - Nout and 100 % what the Dog is NOT

He did give me a little of the Blue Pitt x Exo Cheese which I never noticed when i grew it originaly has a nice cheese taste
I noticed it had the narrow leave wich could only come from the cheese but all my grow went crazy purp and I never noticed the taste before


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 27, 2016)

Pink Floyd Pig's- 3 Different kinds! Cant beat it !!!
Been up since 3 a.m, just out there drinking Gin and Vodi..... Off to bed before Lass get's in and im woke for next shift ! zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2016)

I feel very very lucky to live a life where I can grow a big list of strains, inside, outside, and in between.

All praise to the FSM for MJ blessings all round the world.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 27, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I feel very very lucky to live a life where I can grow a big list of strains, inside, outside, and in between.
> 
> All praise to the FSM for MJ blessings all round the world.


Aye, you landed on your feet jig. ! Hoping I might get a chance to come over this year. Got the kid's going away with their gran so we got a chance.
Sounds like your fitting right in man!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm trying. Got my kid in the local guardaria (preschool). Also got her going to a babysitter on friday nights. I got my first real spanish lunch coming up on Sunday. I've been teaching at the local elementary school, teaching the kids english. One of the other teachers invited me and the family over.

Oh, and while wife was away I had a few spanish nights out. Me and a bunch of people who don't speak any english out dancing and living it up till 5am. Well that's when I left, the rest of the crew was at the bar till 7:30 before they went for breakfast.

Here's a new song that's hot here:





The sunset view at the new house is pretty nice.
 
 
 

The old city gate. The arabs built this around the year 750.
 

And the local sheep herd.... and some jamon getting ready to be eaten. mmmmmmm
 
 

A cool purple tree that's blooming right now. The property it's on has 4 of these things. They are huge and we can see them from across the valley
 

And my two healthy girls dipping in the Mediterranean.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2016)

And the other week I picked up the fam in Madrid.... ticketing issues meant I had a free day in the big city. Went to see estadio bernabeau (real madrid's stadium), went to an egyptian temple... the egyptians moved the thing stone by stone here, as thanks for Spain helping build the Aswan dam. Also went to Museo Reina Sofia, where they got the best pieces of picasso amongst others. I saw Guernica, real powerful painting. It was huge, the size of a very large wall. It was pretty amazing to see in person.

Oh, also I kinda always knew they had late nights here, late dinners and such, but it was still surprising to have confirmation. We were talking about food in class the other day and I asked the kids when they eat meals. 8am for breakfast. 2:30-3:00 for lunch, and 9:30 or 10:00 for dinner. This was the 8 year olds I was asking. Craziness.

Here's another song:





Stadium... if you couldn't tell.


Madrid Metro. Quite clean, empty, and no homeless people anywhere.


Egyptian temple


View of South Madrid and the Palacio Real (royal palace) on the left.


And the front and back of a cool fountain thing.
  
Nice name for a bar.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2016)

Finally got the tubes going 
 
 
 

Hope i can get them healthier and not kill them haha


----------



## Zspy1985 (Apr 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Finally got the tubes going View attachment 3667304
> View attachment 3667305
> View attachment 3667306
> View attachment 3667307
> ...


They look so sad! Awww! My friend tried cloning about 50 snips and every single one failed cause I told him it has to be hitting 95 to 100 degrees for them in what he had it in!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 27, 2016)

600 ppm seems high for a plant that young perhaps that's why they aren't looking healthy


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2016)

They have only just been placed in there from my cloner, the mother was not the healthiest when I took them

The have nice roots and I no there dying for nutes I think 600ppm could be good.
Fingers crossed anyway..

Any others think it's to strong


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2016)

If it was too strong you would see dark leaves and burnt tips.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2016)

It's a little high, but I think they'll be just fine. You should see the edges of the leaves cupping if its too high. They show that in a couple hours.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2016)

Am sure av started the lastt lot at that, il have to read my nft thread haha


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> And the other week I picked up the fam in Madrid.... ticketing issues meant I had a free day in the big city. Went to see estadio bernabeau (real madrid's stadium), went to an egyptian temple... the egyptians moved the thing stone by stone here, as thanks for Spain helping build the Aswan dam. Also went to Museo Reina Sofia, where they got the best pieces of picasso amongst others. I saw Guernica, real powerful painting. It was huge, the size of a very large wall. It was pretty amazing to see in person.
> 
> Oh, also I kinda always knew they had late nights here, late dinners and such, but it was still surprising to have confirmation. We were talking about food in class the other day and I asked the kids when they eat meals. 8am for breakfast. 2:30-3:00 for lunch, and 9:30 or 10:00 for dinner. This was the 8 year olds I was asking. Craziness.
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 27, 2016)

Wife's been at me to eat healthier so I promised her that tonight I would have a salad with no dressing for dinner
Mmmmm salad.......


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2016)

Ha! Love it.

Out the other night I got a salad before my meal, I said "wtf? I don't want this,,, I want what eats this"


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2016)

Evening fellas. Nice page of eyecandy. Great pics and tellings Jig!

Finally went to a hydro store and got me some 25mm pex and fittings. So now im running recirculating coco drip. Plan is to run the same water for a week just topping up.
40L res. 5.9PH 1100ppm. Thats a tad under recommended but i think its high enough.
AN Coco Bloom a+b (Ph-perfect technology(lol)But shit works..) Havent corrected ph since i changed nutes. Lowest reading 5.8 and highest 6.1.
AN Coco Big bud
AN Sensizyme
Full room of sweet cheese with a single Tank(Nice ww cross).
Ive been harvesting a Souramnesia x dog bx2. It was one of those rollercoaster thingies. I was so happy about it. Smelling of sweet lemon like the white lemon tea you can buy. omg i was in love and just thinking about cloning the shit out of it. Talking to my buddys while cutting i soon realized i forgot to leave some bottom buds for reveg    Aw man.. Thought about sticking a bud into a jiffy and hope it roots :/ Suddenly it does not seem like i have that many seeds left of it.. I have to try and find the white lemon pheno again so ill pop 30 in the hopes of 50% females. I have another SAxDogBX2 re-vegging its also really nice and have a lemon thing going along side some diesel, im not a fan of diesel smell but many are, so ill continue it as it yielded great. Practically 12/12 from seed on all my SAxDogBX2.
Well nuff talking.
SAxDogBX2 Lemon/Diesel Pheno Wax. I love this.. Hard hitting smiley face smoke. One of my buddy's said he felt confused like hell fighting the urge to sleep and not feeling time right, lol. I wont seel my wax but i cant stop sharing. Sold some anyway when offered a price i could not refuse, lol.
 

 
Hunt on for more lemon
 
My big headed friend to show the size of the bud  (White Lemon Pheno)


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Evening fellas. Nice page of eyecandy. Great pics and tellings Jig!
> 
> Finally went to a hydro store and got me some 25mm pex and fittings. So now im running recirculating coco drip. Plan is to run the same water for a week just topping up.
> 40L res. 5.9PH 1100ppm. Thats a tad under recommended but i think its high enough.
> ...


Beautiful flipping bud there Hydro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

Love the scenery there @jigfresh i missed out on my trip to spain i paid for and it looks like i would have loved to see it. The gentleman tws works for said that Brussels is not the same as when I was there last in late 2001 which was very disappointing to hear.

Took a tray of 50 clones today. 1each of the 50 seed plants about to flip

damn worms are getting after it


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2016)

Franc or Foe or IS.. Brussels is a mess....as is Belgium imo. What a fukked up place. The Flemish hate the French speakers, the French speakers hate the Flemish. And they all hate everyone else that lives in their country....a country you can drive through in 30 minutes...WTF. Not to.mention the brown.paper bagging that goes on to get business done. And they are the centre of European Government lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Franc or Foe or IS.. Brussels is a mess....as is Belgium imo. What a fukked up place. The Flemish hate the French speakers, the French speakers hate the Flemish. And they all hate everyone else that lives in their country....a country you can drive through in 30 minutes...WTF. Not to.mention the brown.paper bagging that goes on to get business done. And they are the centre of European Government lol.


Thats a shame at one time it was a fantastic city that I wanted the family to see but there are so many more places to see they will never miss it.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Love the scenery there @jigfresh i missed out on my trip to spain i paid for and it looks like i would have loved to see it. The gentleman tws works for said that Brussels is not the same as when I was there last in late 2001 which was very disappointing to hear.
> 
> Took a tray of 50 clones today. 1each of the 50 seed plants about to flip
> View attachment 3667833
> ...


Trout bait!!!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2016)

Well been busy this morning 

Also 8x4
Left

Right


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

Figured I would muck up the 600 a bit. . 

8*8 tent, around 2.4k in lighting. Sub irrigated planters w organic soil.

All
 

Left
 

Right
 

Middle back


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Figured I would muck up the 600 a bit. .
> 
> 8*8 tent, around 2.4k in lighting. Sub irrigated planters w organic soil.
> 
> ...


Beautiful SG, no wasted space there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

looks like quite a pheno hunt going on @budolskie gonna be plenty of dog in a few month just done the last of your taste of CQ48, nicely mashed at my desk today.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes looking for 2 pheno of Dog 1 for each hydro haha, I've got sum where for them and I just want cuts back and to see what they are like


----------



## chained (Apr 28, 2016)

26 days old (10 under 400w, 16 under 600w) and I feel they're doing great! 

Being clones [from my first grow] the node spacing is uneven and that seems to have made them taller, almost like they're stretching a little, but the side growth is coming along more and more too, I guess. I was going to SCROG it earlier but I haven't had time. I wanted to ask some people if you think I should leave them to grow or put in a screen. My SCROG grow was awesome, I loved the result, but I see an amount of you experienced guys also like to leave them to grow naturally... and some people say under good lighting it really doesn't make that much difference. 

What do you think?


----------



## ChuckNice (Apr 28, 2016)

Here is some blueberry headband a few short weeks away from chop! These ladies are under 600w of cxb 3070.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 28, 2016)

ChuckNice said:


> Here is some blueberry headband a few short weeks away from chop! These ladies are under 600w of cxb 3070.


Nice plants Chuck, beautiful buddage.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2016)

Christiania today..


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2016)

Wtf 8s going on there?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks like the f'in gestapo!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2016)

Straight from the police school task force. Its 2 days in a row theyve been coming in and taking out individuals. A few weeks ago a big ring got busted. 13 people in a ton of hash import case thing. Maybe its connected.
But coming in like that beating up bystanders and regular folks just walking about is extreme and one of the photographers is still in the hospital.
Its taking place right next to where i did my drop of :O Like 20 meters. Actually see the both at one point. 
I think Denmark will be last to legalize even though weve had the biggest open market running for decades.. 
F'cking gestapo! Aint even grown beard yet but packing brutality :/


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 28, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Straight from the police school task force. Its 2 days in a row theyve been coming in and taking out individuals. A few weeks ago a big ring got busted. 13 people in a ton of hash import case thing. Maybe its connected.
> But coming in like that beating up bystanders and regular folks just walking about is extreme and one of the photographers is still in the hospital.
> Its taking place right next to where i did my drop of :O Like 20 meters. Actually see the both at one point.
> I think Denmark will be last to legalize even though weve had the biggest open market running for decades..
> F'cking gestapo! Aint even grown beard yet but packing brutality :/


That just pisses me off to no end. Cops need to rain it in!


----------



## shhhmokey (Apr 28, 2016)

Purple express auto. Starting to show her colours 
Starting to smell nice an strong also. Cant wait.
Any 1 here ever grow Purple Express auto?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2016)

Germinating 32 SAxDogBx2. Beauty's them seeds


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2016)

Hot damn, all the soil is mixed. Big step 
Shovels not pictured! Good hard work.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 28, 2016)

So.....I'm one of those weird guys who grows pot and hangs with cops...... They don't know about my hobby, but they let me slide a lot on my habits( I smoke around them) my wife's best friend is married to a homicide detective(damn nice dude who loves to hunt) and her brother is good friends with(and so am I) with a local cop, my brother has a friend who is a sheriff's deputy and I hang with him about once a week, the funniest shit just happened tonight, I was watching the nfl draft with my bro in law and noticed they only had 8 options on tap. We immediately decide to have one of each, 7 beers in the bartender says, " if you drink them all aren't you afraid to get pulled over on the way home and lose your l's?" 
Before I can even reply our buddy walks in in full uniform and sits next to me where he states to her question " just give the long haired hippy whatever he wants and let me worry about how the fuck he gets home" damn near pissed myself on that one, the look on her face was priceless!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2016)

Well police on the whole are human beings I guess (its the whole gang of them together that I don't dig too much, lol).....my brother in laws a Screw and one of the nicest guys you could meet. He thinks most people in prison are stupid for being there (which is probably true, most times I have been caught doing something not quite on the straight and narrow has been down to my own stupidity), but the only ones he really hates are the ones in for kiddy fiddling and such. He says they actually act like they are normal people and slide up to the scrwws and try and get all friendly (makes him sick so they generally all get told to fuk off).

it's interesting to see how drink driving is dealt with in different places as well. In South Africa all my wifes friends seem to think drink driving is just part of life...falling asleep drunk at traffic lights and god knows what else.

Saying that, I drink and cycle.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2016)

My buddy is doing 10 yrs(6-7yrs) for repeat DUI..that bottle is a bad muthafukin thing for some people.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2016)

genuity said:


> My buddy is doing 10 yrs(6-7yrs) for repeat DUI..that bottle is a bad muthafukin thing for some people.


My brother did some time for that, he's got 6 of them damn things. That was a while back though, doing good now.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 29, 2016)

@Corso312


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> My brother did some time for that, he's got 6 of them damn things. That was a while back though, doing good now.


I only needed one to learn my lesson. I won't ever get a drunk driving charge again, that's for sure.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 29, 2016)

Learning from your mistakes is only bested by learning from others mistakes.
I only drove once when I was drunk that was 1973 when there wasn't such strong laws,
hell they use to just follow you home to make sure you're ok but I swore I'd never do that
again and I haven't but I've lost two friends at different times to DWI crashes.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 29, 2016)

I used to drive drunk all the time. Not blacking out hammered, but hard buzzed and slightly drunk. All my "stupid" accidents were when I was on Xanax though. That shit will help you hit stationary objects on the daily! Proud to say I do not drive after drinking much. Maybe after 3 with some food, but 37 is too old for DUIs IMO.


----------



## shhhmokey (Apr 29, 2016)

...any age is to old for DUI...


----------



## Figgy (Apr 29, 2016)

Lambsbread rosin. Damn delicious! Tastes like lemon flowers.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2016)

Some veggies started for the summer.
Sweet corn, zucchini, cucumber,cherry and normal tomatoes, kale, basil, couple types of watermelon, and butternut squash.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2016)

Pease and beans on the way, gonna buy some pepper starts too as they take forever from seed.

lol, why so much corn you ask? My girlfriend loves corn so that's what she gets ha.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2016)

Tabasco pepper plant back from the dead:




Frank's Gift:




MDL #2:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh! my coworker showed up with this today. Some weird ass pure CBD crystalline powder extract... Shit looks like straight up drugs lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2016)

Just came across this post on another site, thread on old bulbs... Thought it proper to share here as we were just discussing this-


"Hey..

I know of customers that have used the same lamps and ballasts for 5 years! I asked a few to bring one of them into me to take a look at and you would be amazed at how much extra juice an old ballast used to fire an old lamp.

every years you use an old ballast or lamp it the arc gap on a lamp usually gets wider with time and heat and ballast coils expand resulting in more juice required to start and run the lamp.

I have tested old ballasts in my hydro store to discover it pulling 25% more juice so for example.

600w ballast and old lamp was pulling 790w to fire the lamp whereas when new will draw approx 630 watts. most house fires are caused by old electrical equipment as they pull more juice than designed to cope with the inefficient lamp or expanded coil..

If you run digital ballasts its a different story but after 18 months your lamp isnt putting out optimum spectrum , in veg this is less important but in bloom it can make a drastic difference."


----------



## shhhmokey (Apr 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Lambsbread rosin. Damn delicious! Tastes like lemon flowers.
> View attachment 3669280


F IN EHHH!!!


----------



## Figgy (Apr 29, 2016)

shhhmokey said:


> F IN EHHH!!!


Got a lot more to make


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Lambsbread rosin. Damn delicious! Tastes like lemon flowers.
> View attachment 3669280


Yummy, The hash from mine tastes like hash soaked in lemon oil.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2016)

8 weeks in the cab.
Fireballs
 
 
Hotdog
 
 
Dog
 
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2016)

Another Dog. I think I can see a bean in the one above. Maybe from some Jake's Blue pollen I used in something.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 30, 2016)

Well my tubes seem to be getting greener also leaf tips a little crispy...
Should I lower the ppm or just leave a few more days


----------



## Figgy (Apr 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Yummy, The hash from mine tastes like hash soaked in lemon oil.


This rosin is like lemon peel with flowers. Leaves that taste for like a full minute. It just lingers.


----------



## pussys123 (Apr 30, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I'm guessing 20%


I had a outdoor grow go hermie on me, location:- Kathmandu Nepal, back garden.

She was trimmed and trained, and huge around 10ft tall and wide.She was a proper tree, There would be a whole flock of little birds in her at times, I fed her well with anything i could get my hands on as couldn't find ferts in the area. Natural molasses, Left over peels, bamboo and fruit mush from the fruit juice seller. Never saw pollen sacks, was pissed off, but she was still sticky and spicy smoke.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 30, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Well my tubes seem to be getting greener also leaf tips a little crispy...
> Should I lower the ppm or just leave a few more days View attachment 3669629View attachment 3669630
> View attachment 3669631


What's your ph and ppm and are you using tap or r/o water?


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 30, 2016)

@budolskie Yo man it looks like you're burning them up. Whats the ppm in your water? I'd just run ph'd water with some really weak nutes until they start to green up. Cab temps etc ok?


----------



## shhhmokey (Apr 30, 2016)

Got my room pretty well done today. Bout time!
Space is 4x4x8. 
2 x 4 inch passive intake holes
1 x 600w mh lumatek. 
1 x 4 inch inline with carbon filter. 
1 x 6 inch duct booster (turned on when needed) 
Wireless sensors for RH and Temp monitroing from anywhere in the world! It also runs the 6 inch when it gets to hot. 

First ever indoor grow and set up.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2016)

shhhmokey said:


> Got my room pretty well done today. Bout time!
> Space is 4x4x8.
> 2 x 4 inch passive intake holes
> 1 x 600w mh lumatek.
> ...



Looks very similar to my old 4x8, too bad all the pics from the original thread here on riu are gone 
I eventually knocked a wall down and turned it to a 8x8 with co2


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 30, 2016)

12 raredarkness girls in 2 gallon smart pots with canna coco under one 600 magnum xxxl. Topped and lollipop. Shooting for 12 zips. Will add co2 next weekend. Not the best uniform


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2016)

Our solar setup that runs the greenhouse. Works awesom,,, when it's nice and sunny it has power to run all the ridge fans to dump heat,,, and when it's not sunny no need to run fans  the fans setup is hooked to a thermostat .

This is a 1kw array. Off grid farming


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2016)

Every time i make this i think of Doobiebrother. The way he photoshoped one of my pics like it was a tornado hitting town is just stuck in my head


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2016)

I wish he was still around


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Franc or Foe or IS.. Brussels is a mess....as is Belgium imo. What a fukked up place. The Flemish hate the French speakers, the French speakers hate the Flemish. And they all hate everyone else that lives in their country....a country you can drive through in 30 minutes...WTF. Not to.mention the brown.paper bagging that goes on to get business done. And they are the centre of European Government lol.


I loved belgium when I lived there but the french speaking n fleming speaking really do hate one another..kinda funny lmao


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey 600 club
I'm on my first grow
2x4x5 tent. 
Do you think that's too much light for a tent that height? 
I ask because it seems that any closer than 24" they don't like. I have a wing reflector. Fans a blowin.
Is that your experience with 600's? If so it only leaves me 3' for plant growth. 
Or do I turn the ballast down to 75%?
Thanks in advance
Chef


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2016)

What are your temps?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2016)

I say as long as you can control temps you should be alright. You can manage hight by topping the plants and/or installing a horizontal trellis to train them. Don't veg too long


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 30, 2016)

Temps are between 75 and 85. I've read that if you can't keep your hand under the light for 10 seconds it's too hot. To me that would be crazy hot for the plant. Like sunburn. But I'm a noob. Should I be really pushing them?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 30, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Hey 600 club
> I'm on my first grow
> 2x4x5 tent.
> Do you think that's too much light for a tent that height?
> ...


I run my wing reflector 600 in a tent with twice the floor space and about a foot taller, and I feel like it is pretty warm. Keep a close eye on it,consider a bigger tent.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2016)

No. learn to grow them gently before you begin to play with them


cof


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 30, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Temps are between 75 and 85. I've read that if you can't keep your hand under the light for 10 seconds it's too hot. To me that would be crazy hot for the plant. Like sunburn. But I'm a noob. Should I be really pushing them?


~ 85 is fine for a HOD but don't go much higher than that without CO2. Also try pulling cool air in the tent is a bit short for a 600 but you should be able to make it work.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 30, 2016)

Ph 5.8
Ppm 600 
I'm using tap water and my room Temps 29c and res temp 19-20c


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2016)

I know you all dig pictures of weed growing. . Two weeks today. Added the second trellis.


----------



## oldman60 (May 1, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I know you all dig pictures of weed growing. . Two weeks today. Added the second trellis.
> 
> View attachment 3670380 View attachment 3670381 View attachment 3670382


Looking great SG.


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2016)

@SomeGuy your name says it all, lovely plants......


So lowered the ppm off tube down to 400 see how goes


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 1, 2016)

So happy to be growing again! I hope this grow comes out ok. Anyone knows what happens when you have autos in smaller size pots? Will they grow alright in 1 gallons? I'll be transplanting again soon on the solo cup seedlings. Soon to be running 5 total in 5 gallon Smart Pots and 2 in 1 gallon Smart Pots.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 1, 2016)

shhhmokey said:


> Got my room pretty well done today. Bout time!
> Space is 4x4x8.
> 2 x 4 inch passive intake holes
> 1 x 600w mh lumatek.
> ...


How much that cost to build? Time spent? I wanted to build something like that but it's just not portable as a tent and I would of done the building and I needed a room ASAP.


----------



## shhhmokey (May 1, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> How much that cost to build? Time spent? I wanted to build something like that but it's just not portable as a tent and I would of done the building and I needed a room ASAP.


Well i was lucky enough to have the most of the material to build given to me. (Insulation, lumber, and vapour barrier) the only expenses that were out of my own pocket was for the growing equipment and seeds. Also the wireless sensors.

If i was to add up what i payed for it is arround $400-$500. 

Time spent was roughly 2 full weekends but i didnt have any 1 to help me. 
I did it solo haha. 
Im still doing odds and ends here and there. (I have 2 little girls and work 7am-7pm everyday during the week so its hard to find time) but im always thinking of ways to improve it.

If you have any questions or need help with your build just ask away buddie!


I was concidering buying a tent to put beside it so i would have 2 rooms.
Even tho i have the exact same space right besise it i think i would rather a tent for the second room. Only set the tent up when needed. But im not 100% out of the dog house from spending all that money just yet haha. 

Laying low from the wife hehe


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 1, 2016)

Pft.....I spent about $800 on my 4x4 set up and I told my wife before doing it that money is no object!! Being my first time ever growing I had a goal of growing 6 to 8 autos in a 3 month time span and yield over a pound with my 600 watt. I hit the goal and wife didn't complain at all after lol

I get very obsessive with my hobbies and I must say this has been the best time I've ever had doing something I love. 

I was thinking it would be ruff having to build a room as I'm a renter and may need to tear down quickly and keep it all small, discreet and quiet. Recently had a house fire due to the chimney on the other side of the house but the tent take down and packing took only 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## shhhmokey (May 1, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Pft.....I spent about $800 on my 4x4 set up and I told my wife before doing it that money is no object!! Being my first time ever growing I had a goal of growing 6 to 8 autos in a 3 month time span and yield over a pound with my 600 watt. I hit the goal and wife didn't complain at all after lol
> 
> I get very obsessive with my hobbies and I must say this has been the best time I've ever had doing something I love.
> 
> I was thinking it would be ruff having to build a room as I'm a renter and may need to tear down quickly and keep it all small, discreet and quiet. Recently had a house fire due to the chimney on the other side of the house but the tent take down and packing took only 15 or 20 minutes.


Thats pretty sweet! I ordered a "purple express" never tryed an auto b4 so i figured y not try. So far i love it. Its in flower right now. Popped the bean on March 28. 
As for my wife.. she really is cool with it all, its just a joke we have going arround here.... cuz i always say ixhad to get "this or that" because it was a sic deal. Lol.... everythings ansic deal lmao.

Heres a couple pics i just went out and took. Most of these will b going outside in the veggy/canna garden once its warm enough. Very strange weather this year in Ontario. +25c 1 day then its snowing by the afternoon... wtf. Haha. Sunburn by lunch time.... frost bite by home time hahaha.

Also the last couple pics is a REG seed. "THC bomb" any 1 have any idea from these pics if its a male or female? I have a few clones starting off it i will switch to 12/12 to see but curious if any of you are able to tell from these.

Thanks RIU!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2016)

Got a couple of cylinders delivered for the new packaging we are doing at BB.

We have managed to keep the cost down to 0.32 cents / pack but it looks very nice imo.  of course I would say that, my wife designed it.


----------



## oldman60 (May 1, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> So happy to be growing again! I hope this grow comes out ok. Anyone knows what happens when you have autos in smaller size pots? Will they grow alright in 1 gallons? I'll be transplanting again soon on the solo cup seedlings. Soon to be running 5 total in 5 gallon Smart Pots and 2 in 1 gallon Smart Pots.
> 
> View attachment 3670403


With auto's transplanting can stunt them, move as little as possible.
I went from paper towel to 5 gal root pouches I know this goes against
the standard for regular plants but auto's aren't regular.
The slowdown you get from transplanting can wreck the growth pattern
of a auto making them runts.
If you want to get the best from auto's plant outdoors if you can or grow in
beds inside.
I hope this helps a little.


----------



## oldman60 (May 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Got a couple of cylinders delivered for the new packaging we are doing at BB.
> View attachment 3670694
> We have managed to keep the cost down to 0.32 cents / pack but it looks very nice imo.  of course I would say that, my wife designed it.


They should keep the pips from being hurt, good thought Mrs.D.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 1, 2016)

Hmmm, ok sir, a vacuum pump, a 6" clip fan, a digital postal scale and 30 gallon grey Rubbermaid tub, not sure what's wrong with your cars ac, but I'm sure this can fix it right?lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2016)

Been doing some transplanting,,, up canning to 5gal pots-
  


And a new bbq apron


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 1, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> With auto's transplanting can stunt them, move as little as possible.
> I went from paper towel to 5 gal root pouches I know this goes against
> the standard for regular plants but auto's aren't regular.
> The slowdown you get from transplanting can wreck the growth pattern
> ...


I wanted to get them all stright to 5 gallons but I wanted to test out different sizes and the costs that I can reduce staying in 1 gallons even. I plan on getting another set of 7 to 10 seedlings going to expand into another tent soon with another 600 watt.


----------



## Figgy (May 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Been doing some transplanting,,, up canning to 5gal pots-
> View attachment 3671039 View attachment 3671041
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful plants, and love the apron!


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I wanted to get them all stright to 5 gallons but I wanted to test out different sizes and the costs that I can reduce staying in 1 gallons even. I plan on getting another set of 7 to 10 seedlings going to expand into another tent soon with another 600 watt.


Try starting your seeds in smart pots and just put the smaller pot into the larger,
that way you avoid transplant shock.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Try starting your seeds in smart pots and just put the smaller pot into the larger,
> that way you avoid transplant shock.


I worry about starting seeds in soil ...I feel like the rooters happen without trying or needing soil yet lol... I had no soil to start with on Earth Day after 4/20.

I had only bought one bag of soil that Friday and was short on my 1 gallons. I figured I would have 2 in 5 gallon smart pots right off the bat, 3 in 1 gallon pots (2 smarts and 1 plastic) and my final 2 seedlings in solos for a few days till I got another bag of soil.

I didn't plan accordingly as I was going to just plant into my 5 gallons but didn't have my credit card or extra cash to get more soil ...needed 3 bags for 7 plants lol

Learning experience I guess to always plan my soil needs ahead.

As a side note I was going into my storage cabinet today to grab a jar and roll one up and low and behold ...a seed on the shelf! I guess the previous renters had the same idea as a place to store weed at. I'll be starting a whole new set of babies this week with the mystery seed included!


----------



## DST (May 2, 2016)

Love the apron whodat.
Fireballs.


----------



## greenjambo (May 2, 2016)

Jeez that sure is FIRE D^^^^^^^^Great shots mate ! The 3 on the other page there with the Dog and HotDog is some poster material

Liking the tubes @budolskie can see the green life coming back into them


----------



## HydroGp (May 2, 2016)

Todays random. Going fishing tomorow in a put and take with 3 buddies hope the weather is as nice as its been the last 2 days. Yesterday i was at christiania brought my dabber along and spent a few hours at the lake nearby, awesome sunny. The long drive home was a bitch tho


----------



## budolskie (May 3, 2016)

Any of you guys use this in soil and any directions for how much and how often


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2016)

I'd try 1 cap full once a week per 4 liters and see where it takes one plant, then increase to 2.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Any of you guys use this in soil and any directions for how much and how often View attachment 3672505View attachment 3672501


I've used the dry soluble form of mixicrop. I guess go with 45 ml per 9 liters


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2016)

Put this together after work, the patch for sweet corn this summer. The bed is 6x12, used a downed tree near by to make it.


Leftover soil and composted chicken manure, threw some dr. earth all purpose fertilizer in there too.


----------



## intenseneal (May 3, 2016)

There was a pleasant faint smell in the room my tent is in when i walked in this morning. In week 6 now.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 4, 2016)

Here are the girls drying off after a spray before lights get turned back on. They just got cleaned up and reservoirs filled up. These are my diy sub irrigated planters. Roots anyone?


----------



## HydroGp (May 4, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your grow in full bloom Someguy. Awesome! 
Great evening walk with my dog. Summer is really landing now. Been 19c and sun all day.
Fucking idiot the guy i bought my car from. Long story and it aint finished 
My room is exploding on me. I have no more height to give. Cant tell but there are strings everywhere. Might have to crowd surf them


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

Started harvesting:

Mystery Dirt (MD):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bshbloke (May 5, 2016)

Hello fellas im about 3 weeks out from finishing my first 600w hps grow had done plenty of grows befor hand with a 400w hps.
Im a coco grow I absolutely love the stuff my coco setup is in 3 auto pot units so 6 plants in total upon which I veged under a 150w 14000k cfl for 2months so its slow veging but that suits me as my turn around is every 8weeks,im a mad man when it comes to topping/fimming/lsting I love it.
I run a 40l res with coco a and b house and garden nutrients
Cmx cal mag supplement
House and garden drip clean
House and garden shooting powder
Canna pk13/14 (just finished 2weeks of it)
My strains I run are world of seeds northern lights big bud cross too the left of the pic x2,samsara holy grail 69 up the back x2,strain hunters money maker/master kush on the right x2


----------



## Bshbloke (May 5, 2016)

Oh and my tent is 100cm x 100cm x 200cm


----------



## DST (May 5, 2016)

Welcome to the 600 @Bshbloke


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2016)

I'm dreading leaving mine for my week away haha, Will switching the lights to 400 for the week Is that a good option for safety as I'm leaving a person with no interest in them to just give water about half way through my holiday 

Also will be making a new mix for the tubes flipping the lights and hoping for best when am back haha


They seem to be liking there new home and 400ppm


----------



## Urbz (May 5, 2016)

Am I disqualified from the 600 club because I supplement with LED too? Lol. Orange Diesel Cough and Jillybean in the front row, ODC and Chernobyl in the back rows.


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2016)

Bshbloke said:


> Hello fellas im about 3 weeks out from finishing my first 600w hps grow had done plenty of grows befor hand with a 400w hps.
> Im a coco grow I absolutely love the stuff my coco setup is in 3 auto pot units so 6 plants in total upon which I veged under a 150w 14000k cfl for 2months so its slow veging but that suits me as my turn around is every 8weeks,im a mad man when it comes to topping/fimming/lsting I love it.
> I run a 40l res with coco a and b house and garden nutrients
> Cmx cal mag supplement
> ...


Welcome aboard and beautiful canopy by the way.


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2016)

Urbz said:


> Am I disqualified from the 600 club because I supplement with LED too? Lol. Orange Diesel Cough and Jillybean in the front row, ODC and Chernobyl in the back rows. View attachment 3673835


Nope, If we could grow by rubbing two sticks together one of us probably would.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Nope, If we could grow by rubbing two sticks together one of us probably would.


If you are saying the sticks don't work I'll finally stop trying


----------



## DST (May 5, 2016)

Sticks fuckin rock....


----------



## greenjambo (May 5, 2016)

Evening 6'ers, just enjoying a nice cold one after a day of online applications! I didn't know it could be so tiring!
Now ive to take the lad up the park seen as the sun's out, will be happy to get in my brand new bed tonight !
Speaking of the new gaff, my room is fkn huge! Bigger tent n more light needed asap!!!
Coul dn't have hoped for better neighbours too !


----------



## DST (May 5, 2016)

Aye lad, works hard....er, work eh lol. Gid news about the gaff and neighbours. I assume they partake in the consumption of wackus baccus?

Holiday here in NL. Bevrijdingsdag or Liberation Day so we have a national day off. We went to the zoo which is always a expensive mixed bag of depression and joy. 5 lions in a pen the size of an average apartment in Amsterdam ffs. But they are working on new areas. 
  
@curious old fart 
Rocking the Levis....


----------



## greenjambo (May 5, 2016)

Haha, one guy drinks in myvlocal and is used to my oder ! And the other old dear is just happy im no an imigrant/refugee. 

So that 2 sticks rocking thing ^
Is that a homosexual term ? 

Great snaps btw mate, the laddie is stretching !!! My 4 yr old is stuck at 2 ft. 0 same as me


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Haha, one guy drinks in myvlocal and is used to my oder ! And the other old dear is just happy im no an imigrant/refugee.
> 
> So that 2 sticks rocking thing ^
> Is that a homosexual term ?
> ...


He's going to be around 185 to 190. 6'4""-6'5".....according to computers lol.


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2016)

Vegged 3 weeks after transplant into 5's. 10 days since the flip. Gonna have to wrangle my way in there and raise my lights up again. Come on baby 1.5gpw horizontal!! Lol it's a mess in there. Something is leaking, I'm assuming one plant is outta time and flooding but I don't see any struggling yet. I did say this was a bad idea in the start but I'm having fun


----------



## SomeGuy (May 5, 2016)

FYI. I've noticed the screen training slows the stretch a bit. Pretty much with all of them. The srs has some.serious roots in the rez now though. 

Looks like you still have some headroom in that space. . Grow em big! Lol


----------



## Bshbloke (May 5, 2016)

That looks DENSE supchaka how many you got in there?


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Vegged 3 weeks after transplant into 5's. 10 days since the flip. Gonna have to wrangle my way in there and raise my lights up again. Come on baby 1.5gpw horizontal!! Lol it's a mess in there. Something is leaking, I'm assuming one plant is outta time and flooding but I don't see any struggling yet. I did say this was a bad idea in the start but I'm having fun  View attachment 3674272


Wall to wall and tree top tall! nice grow supchaka.


----------



## Urbz (May 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Sticks fuckin rock....


Are the sticks pre assembled or DIY?


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

That tulip picture just knocks my socks off every time I see it!

Mystery Dirt Lemon #2



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That tulip picture just knocks my socks off every time I see it!
> 
> Mystery Dirt Lemon #2
> 
> ...


Sweet looking lady Mo.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 5, 2016)

Wasn't paying her any attention, but my supercheese snuck up on me today and startled me, thought she'd be shorter lol, there went my near level canopy


----------



## supchaka (May 5, 2016)

Bshbloke said:


> That looks DENSE supchaka how many you got in there?


There's like 6, I just use a lot of cages


----------



## Chef420 (May 5, 2016)

I'm having a bit of a heat issue in my 2x4x5 tent. I'm averaging around 30C-31C when the light is on but it's not even summer yet. I have a wing relector. 
Would an air cooled reflector be an answer? Or is it better to use that $ to buy a taller tent? I can't go much larger. Maybe a 3x4.


----------



## Urbz (May 6, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> I'm having a bit of a heat issue in my 2x4x5 tent. I'm averaging around 30C-31C when the light is on but it's not even summer yet. I have a wing relector.
> Would an air cooled reflector be an answer? Or is it better to use that $ to buy a taller tent? I can't go much larger. Maybe a 3x4.


I'd go with an air cooled reflector of some kind. You can put the light closer, it's cooler, and if a bulb blows up you won't have to worry about cleaning glass off your buds.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> I'm having a bit of a heat issue in my 2x4x5 tent. I'm averaging around 30C-31C when the light is on but it's not even summer yet. I have a wing relector.
> Would an air cooled reflector be an answer? Or is it better to use that $ to buy a taller tent? I can't go much larger. Maybe a 3x4.


What size of fan you using for air exchange?


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

Urbz said:


> Are the sticks pre assembled or DIY?


They are ikea sticks so flat packed easy to assemble


----------



## numberfour (May 6, 2016)

Coming along nicely


----------



## Chef420 (May 6, 2016)

DST said:


> What size of fan you using for air exchange?


Its 435cfm.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2016)

Fireballs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2016)

Loving the look of the Fireballs Bob!


----------



## Bbcchance (May 6, 2016)

@Chef420 I'm currently using the same size tent with the same size fan, with an air cooled 600 and a blurple, also using an oscillating fan and 2 6" clip fans, one on the canopy and one under the canopy opposite my extraction fan in front of a passive intake, canopy temps are 81-84 ℉, you will need to train the hell out of them to keep them short, but you can get your temps mostely in control with the hood and fans


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3674803
> Fireballs


Just a bit frosty Bob


----------



## Hotsause (May 6, 2016)

Whats up my 600 peeps. Hope everybody is doing well. I have not been on RIU for a while figured i'd come see how peeps are doing. I have been working on trying to get the things I need to launch my seed company. One of my strains, Space Cream, has been a major hit at dispensary's out here in Colorado and Tommy Chong personally picked Space Cream to be part of his Chongs Choice dispensary. http://chongschoicecolorado.com/chongs-choice-flower/ My website is www.hotsausegenetics.com
I am not rocking 600's anymore for about a week now I got 2k in lights for a really good cheap price. I am still rocking organic soil but in addition I now am going to run a tray Drain to Waste. Anyway I'll be checking in and dropping some photos soon.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

Been a wee while Hotsause. Good to see you around lad. Good luck with the seed ting.

End of week 9 in the cab on Sunday.
 
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

Nice fade D!

Seedlings are getting too big for their pots!



Got a new camera for the garden:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

Cheers Mo. The dog feeds like crazy towards the end. Takes its time to bulk up but gets there. They are just getting water and molasses for the last week so it's time to exercise and warm up me chopping fingers. I've still not taken down the Fireballs and that could of come down a week ago.
When do you start work Mo? Good luck.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (May 6, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sucked about what happened to your water in Flint. Sounds like Flint has a lot of serious problems. That is really aweful. Im glad i dont live there. Maybe you should think about moving. The unemployment rate is only 4% in Oregon.


I am considering a move I just need $$ have great genetics I want to share too and at least I've finally got most of the keeper cuts seeded out now w blue pit Medusa, or strawberry-banana pollen.

Yea u guys see the Obama speech to Flint Michigan people, I cracked up when he got a lil "ghetto" talking... "Yea I got mayor Karen Weaver and Gov. Rick Snyder in my.. My beast Rollin around discussing.. (Etc)"
Haha. That was so close to me I could feel the choppers n jets circling about. Hell and the potholes that "beast" probably hit really hard, lol!!

Have a few friends that have either moved to or took extended visits to Portland Oregon or around it.

It's either that or Canada man... This healthcare system is killing me. Gets me hooked on hardcore meds n leaves me to hafta find them myself... Wtf kinda care is that. Tired of the extreme politics, no developed country that i can think of has such a far "right" like this place. The division is killing us.

So anyways.

Got my first few Fireballs x Blue pit seeds cracked out of their calyxes. Nice n purty. 
Gonna start a few of these mixes soon along w... A critical+ fem, Nirvana's White rhino and NYPD both one fem, and a strawberry-banana fem. If it weren't my very last of each. I wanted to grow a fireballs and a Chrystal , but chose those others instead. I never asked if my fireballs freebies (was 3 in the pack, u guys had hooked me up fat on two others) was fem or not. Either one would be cool to have. 
About to blaze up some of that fireballs for first of the day bowl.

BTW that dang cold creek was a pain n the ass the pheno I got, but sure glad I pollenated it. That damn thing gets me high as crap. 
Honestly the blue pit and cold creek are both.
I get that lined vision crap n all Phwew!

Nice strains guys. We gotta keep up this awesome breeding n all. 

And damn u guys have some cool pics and stuff in them . I still can't get my POS to seem to post any of my pics... Grrr

Much love 600 and happy 420, it's time somewhere.


----------



## oldman60 (May 6, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3674803
> Fireballs


Sugar coated goodness Bob.


----------



## oldman60 (May 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Been a wee while Hotsause. Good to see you around lad. Good luck with the seed ting.
> 
> End of week 9 in the cab on Sunday.
> View attachment 3674999
> ...


You have some sticky factor there D.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 7, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Coming along nicely
> View attachment 3674755


What day did you plant? I'm on day 15 from seed.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2016)

Fireballs tester nug


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2016)

frosty


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2016)

Damn nice nug


----------



## Mineralz (May 7, 2016)

My 3x3 has never felt so much <3. Wall to wall yo. Waste not...
 

Couple of weeks since flip. Starting to crown already =)


----------



## intenseneal (May 7, 2016)

DST, that nug is so pretty.


----------



## budolskie (May 8, 2016)

Tubes looking nice flipped 2 days ago, just changed res and setting 400-500ppm 5.8ph hopefully they still alive when I get back home after Spain


----------



## Bshbloke (May 8, 2016)

Heres the end of the week 6 pics my phone camera a wee bit blurry on some pics tho
Northern lights big bud, money maker,holy Grail


----------



## silverserf (May 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Completed my room upgrade the other day. I'm now a club 600 member!

I replaced 4 t8 shop lights and a 150W HPS security light with a nice new 600W HPS with sun hood. This gives me way more more lumens for only slightly more watts. It also makes for a much tidier setup.

I'm so stoked for my next harvest...it's going to be a long couple of months.

So here is the new setup, going to get some of that white plastic for the walls next.
I upgraded the light, new fan, new air pump, buckets instead of rubbermaids, added CO2. I'm taking the i'm not fucking around anymore attitude. I use GH Flora Nova, plus CalMag for the most part. Bit of cool bloom for flower.
     

I think i'm going to have to upgrade the carbon filter but up until now it has been working very well.

I know the plants look like shit right now, they are clones that have been in a rubbermaid box for the last 3 months. They were just transplanted from soil to DWC yesterday. In a week they will explode. You can see how the two taller ones were growing across the lid of the box, they hit it a few weeks ago. 

Cheers,
SilverSerf


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2016)

Happy mother's day ! 
Just gave my mother plants some extra loving tea....


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mothers Day to ALL the moms out there animal or vegetable.

@DST, that's a fine looking nugget you have there.


----------



## numberfour (May 8, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> What day did you plant? I'm on day 15 from seed.


Alright Zspy, they went into soil on the 20th so .....day 16 in that picture. Nice mix of 9 different strains, 4 different breeders. 

Flower tent and 600 finally up and running after 4 loooong months off. Plants aint looking their best, but they've been in a small tent, small pots, feed very little, should turn around in a week or two.

Dog #1 / #2, Green Crack, DBxL, Sunshine Daydream, Sorcerer's Apprentice, SLH, Silver Kush, Cheese, Blueberry x Cheese


My Blueberry x Cheese has auto'd botz on me ....mostly cloudy with a few hairs lol


----------



## supchaka (May 8, 2016)

26 day gap. If u look in the bottom right you'll see a ring. That's the top ring of the front plant on the left  Do you believe in magic? I do!


----------



## chained (May 8, 2016)

It has been alleged that I previously said I was going to let this grow grow naturally. Or maybe, I think maybe it was you who said that. Look, we can argue who said what until the cows come home, but here's how my SCROG is looking 5 weeks in


----------



## Bshbloke (May 8, 2016)

This may sound like a dumb question as every one grows differently and every strain yields differently but in a 3x3 tent packed like mine what would a average grow yeild? Ive got about 2 weeks till mines done and im about as excited as the first time a young man gets a good had full of tit and the sight of his first twat (mind my lanuage) lol


----------



## DST (May 8, 2016)

About a pound is the standard riu response


----------



## Bshbloke (May 9, 2016)

DST said:


> About a pound is the standard riu response


Lol well with all you fellas guidance I hope to hit that mark,sum how I feel I wont quite make it this run but next round im gonna give it a real crack,I think my real heavy weights are northern lights and the money maker,the northern lights I run always had yeilded reali well for me this is my first run with the money maker tho,holy gail is just ther this time for abit of variety.


----------



## intenseneal (May 9, 2016)

Todays pic update. I am pretty pleased so far, hoping they swell up even more in the last few weeks. Start of week 7 12/12.


----------



## intenseneal (May 9, 2016)

Shoot sorry about all the mutli pics.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2016)

My joint smells like a tortilla on the stove top...mmmmm~


----------



## shhhmokey (May 9, 2016)

Canadian Cheese. Day 42. Still veggin out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2016)

nice scrog there intenseneal. lookin very BEASTLY


----------



## Traxx187 (May 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> My joint smells like a tortilla on the stove top...mmmmm~


Haha i dig it


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2016)

Monday funday


----------



## HydroGp (May 10, 2016)

Getting outta hands


----------



## oldman60 (May 10, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Getting outta hands
> View attachment 3677968


Damn bro, looks like a bungle in the jungle! hope the stretch is done lol.


----------



## intenseneal (May 10, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Getting outta hands
> View attachment 3677968


Yeah no kidding there. Next run you may want to top, train and flip to flower sooner. I prefer to keep my plants shorter and bushiers with as even of a canopy as i can manage.


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2016)

Since "high" is a state of mind......

There is NO scientific way to test if drivers are high, landmark study claims


Unlike the simple breathalyzer test for alcohol, marijuana blood testing used as the gold standard in six states is far more complex and time-consuming.



cof


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Home-made home-ground meatballs:




MDL #2:




Seedlings:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroGp (May 10, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Yeah no kidding there. Next run you may want to top, train and flip to flower sooner. I prefer to keep my plants shorter and bushiers with as even of a canopy as i can manage.


I har ya m8. Thanks
Have not seen the girls for like a week. Work work work. Two rooms and a bunch of newly rooted seeds. Things are hectic but working. The sweet cheese combined with hydro made crazy fucking growth. Last run with it im gonna go all in on my own cross as its what peps around here wants citrus/lemon luxury. ive been blessed with genetics that rocks BB ftw.
The other room looks way better but could use some lovin  ill get better pics tomorow


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Nice shirt!


----------



## whodatnation (May 10, 2016)

Ditto ^


----------



## intenseneal (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice scrog there intenseneal. lookin very BEASTLY


Why thank you very much its my first attempt at scrog. Doing much better than my last run, buds are getting huge they look bigger today then they did yesturday. Loving the 600w and the new nutes i am using.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> I har ya m8. Thanks
> Have not seen the girls for like a week. Work work work. Two rooms and a bunch of newly rooted seeds. Things are hectic but working. The sweet cheese combined with hydro made crazy fucking growth. Last run with it im gonna go all in on my own cross as its what peps around here wants citrus/lemon luxury. ive been blessed with genetics that rocks BB ftw.
> The other room looks way better but could use some lovin  ill get better pics tomorow
> View attachment 3678201 View attachment 3678202


Nice looking weather HydroGp.....you need a BB shirt


----------



## HydroGp (May 11, 2016)

Haha yeah and maybe a size bigger and some smaller shorts  lol i love my baggy shorts. I can have all i need in the pockets  even my dabber haha 
Weather is awesome lately 28c  my room stays at 26 and water in res is 20 all day. Strange but great 
Re-veg


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

There you go...lol
 
We've also had some great weather....looks like it might piss down soon though.


----------



## Bshbloke (May 11, 2016)

Well im 1 day off the start of week7 heres what my money maker looks like on herbies
 
Heres what mine looks like


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2016)

Spain and me just don't go haha, a Seizure this morning an never felt like getting stoned.....

Last time in September when I came I had 1 aswell

You guys recon it the climate change


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

Its the Spanish water....j/k. Not sure Bud.
Been scorching here today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

nice work DST. i need a BB sticker for my volcano.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

Send me your latest address and I'll send you some over Ambs.


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2016)

I don't need stickers but would love a shirt! Say toss one in with a seed order???


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

If you ask you will get. Just pop Don an email at BB or put it in comments when you order whodat. 
Did you never get one with all those competition wins Whodat? Lol. I would do another competition but when you only get like 5 entrants it's no fun......

Come on folks. Should we have a competition? And will anyone enter?


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2016)

No bb shirts, but I got and still have this one! 

 



Comps are always fun, I'll try and think of a theme unless you got somethin in mind? 
How bout,,, best place to put a bb sticker? 


I'll get that order in here later today thanks!


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

The sticker one we done was probably the best fun one I think. I can send over some stickers to a few peeps if folks are willing to then pass a few on State side?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Send me your latest address and I'll send you some over Ambs.


Thanks DST!! i will. I am almost out of the Blue Dream. It was amazing! I was so fukin high yesterday like Tripping high, high. Much to my surprise, Oregon is now recreational. I thought I would have to wait until October but The state wanted to start collecting money sooner rather then later. Have a beautiful evening.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2016)

DST said:


> If you ask you will get. Just pop Don an email at BB or put it in comments when you order whodat.
> Did you never get one with all those competition wins Whodat? Lol. I would do another competition but when you only get like 5 entrants it's no fun......
> 
> Come on folks. Should we have a competition? And will anyone enter?


YES! I would like to participate!


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2016)

How does the comp work ad have a go aswell


----------



## Indagrow (May 11, 2016)

Everyone likes free shwagg especially when there is a good cause behind it.. BB
world wide


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 11, 2016)

BB just a group of growers? Like average Joes? ..or Jills?

Checked out BBs site. Nice stuff! I like the view of all the buds next to each other. 

@DST I could pop a few non autos if you could suggest something over %20?

#600AutoSkunks 

 
​


----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> BB just a group of growers? Like average Joes? ..or Jills?
> 
> Checked out BBs site. Nice stuff! I like the view of all the buds next to each other.
> 
> ...


Getcha some dog...to start..


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Getcha some dog...to start..


Was looking at that. Seeing as I've heard the word dog so much online lol ... Kinda makes me think about why its called dog though.

The Dog or BX1 Dog?

I was interested in Fireball. Sounds like a good mix with me only trying a cherry strain once before. Or thats what they called it ..like cherry pie or something. I would be growing from seed indoor with a 4x4. Looking for GDP type smell and smoke. Skunk has been great so far for me.

Diesel and rubber smells are no bueno lol


----------



## oldman60 (May 11, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> BB just a group of growers? Like average Joes? ..or Jills?
> 
> Checked out BBs site. Nice stuff! I like the view of all the buds next to each other.
> 
> ...


Definitely Dog!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Was looking at that. Seeing as I've heard the word dog so much online lol ... Kinda makes me think about why its called dog though.
> 
> The Dog or BX1 Dog?
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with the fireballs either.



I'll take your diesel & rubber brother.


----------



## Figgy (May 11, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Was looking at that. Seeing as I've heard the word dog so much online lol ... Kinda makes me think about why its called dog though.
> 
> The Dog or BX1 Dog?
> 
> ...


You're going to get both diesel/fuel and rubber smell from the Dog, but damn is she knockout smoke. The concentrates are coma inducing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 11, 2016)

Where do we get this doggie lol......


----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Where do we get this doggie lol......



Breaders boutique


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Breaders boutique


Thank you sir.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 11, 2016)

Can't beat the prices. Even with the $26 track & trace shipping included. Any freebies? I spent about $80 on seeds and got almost 50 total from Herbs. After finding Seedfinder for Euro sites I'm not sure how I'll be getting my next set of seeds.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Can't go wrong with the fireballs either.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your diesel & rubber brother.


I am with Bob, diesel and rubber me up, lol......


----------



## budolskie (May 12, 2016)

Can not beat the dog haha


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

DST said:


> If you ask you will get. Just pop Don an email at BB or put it in comments when you order whodat.
> Did you never get one with all those competition wins Whodat? Lol. I would do another competition but when you only get like 5 entrants it's no fun......
> 
> Come on folks. Should we have a competition? And will anyone enter?


I will enter.Can i win some beans or a cool t-shirt.Im in.
I had some dogs a little while back.Man thats some potent weed.Usually im smoking AK47.Female seeds NL, version.
Man thats some potent weed!


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice work DST. i need a BB sticker for my volcano.


So, you must be happy you kept the volcano.
Can i have some C99 seeds please?


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Any freebies? .


Just ask anyone on the BB thread (in seedbank and strain reviews) about freebies. You'll get as many freebies as you order in some cases.

Is there any particular reason you are growing autos indoor Zspy1985? Seems like an aweful waste of electricity imo.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I will enter.Can i win some beans or a cool t-shirt.Im in.


you possibly can


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

Master Kush.vegging under led.I could do with some autos for outside.whats good?when is competition?


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

Some light reading for the Summer.Wots ya reading doc?


----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Zspy1985 (May 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Just ask anyone on the BB thread (in seedbank and strain reviews) about freebies. You'll get as many freebies as you order in some cases.
> 
> Is there any particular reason you are growing autos indoor Zspy1985? Seems like an aweful waste of electricity imo.


I have zero options anywhere else. I wouldnt be able to do it outdoors either thanks to the type of people in my area and living near a high school. 

I feel in the end the grow off sets the cost of electricity but yes you are right about it being wasteful. Thats why I have 3 seedlings going on top of my 7 Skunks and I plan of doing 7 to 10 more seedlings. I'll be setting up a 2nd tent with an LED to get a perpetual grow going. I want to harvest every month and a half.

Plus running these autos before I run a photoperiod again has given me great quick results once again. No offense to photo plants but they grow too slow for my liking right now.

Don't get me wrong I'm not ignorant to the fact that a photo can be much more potent then an auto. I plan on taking clones from my original 2nd grow that I gave away to my neighbor hopefully.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

There is photo genetics that can grow from seedling to chop in 9.weeks. 

Try "think different" autos Supreme Bean. You'll get great yields according to a mate of.mine in Scotland...he grew 100 of them....but he was stealing the electricity the naughty boy.


----------



## Mineralz (May 12, 2016)

DST said:


> The sticker one we done was probably the best fun one I think. I can send over some stickers to a few peeps if folks are willing to then pass a few on State side?


Lemme know about the stickers....and btw...I happen to work in a small silk screen stenciling facility  We do shit for everything. CDs, tshirts, flat screen tvs, car windshields. All I need is an image to go from...make some film...apply/expose. Bam...new BB tshirt models  All you gotta do is handprint with w/e color you want the emblem to be. A friend of mine has his own setup in his house so I'm sure we could work something out if you'd be interested. Granted I just started growing BB gear, but I'm loving the results thusfar and would be down for some friendly comp


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

DST said:


> There is photo genetics that can grow from seedling to chop in 9.weeks.
> 
> Try "think different" autos Supreme Bean. You'll get great yields according to a mate of.mine in Scotland...he grew 100 of them....but he was stealing the electricity the naughty boy.


cheers,@DST .think differnt is dutch passion isnt it.I got some Durban Ps .Got a feeling its gonna be a hot summer.


----------



## whodatnation (May 12, 2016)

Little visitor in the nursery


----------



## BobBitchen (May 12, 2016)

DST said:


> The sticker one we done was probably the best fun one I think. I can send over some stickers to a few peeps if folks are willing to then pass a few on State side?


 
Is it a pee in the snow type contest ?


----------



## Bbcchance (May 12, 2016)

Who can do the most blow in ten mins contest?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (May 12, 2016)

DST and Don, when I purchased my blue pit from BB I got Sour Kush x Deep Blue as freebies! Do u guys have any pics of this strain. I just started to germ them and was curious. Thx


----------



## Mineralz (May 12, 2016)

Coming along nicely. Day 16ish of Flower. Choc Mint OG and Critical Cheese. CM #1 is looking like a keeper. Frosting is starting to get heavy already. Smells like straight up fruity roadkill


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 12, 2016)

.....I have white bugs...and took the tip of a side leaf after killing a black one on the plant walking around. Sigh.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> DST and Don, when I purchased my blue pit from BB I got Sour Kush x Deep Blue as freebies! Do u guys have any pics of this strain. I just started to germ them and was curious. Thx


Í've just got the originals pics of the Mom I grew outside. @genuity just ran some recently and had a very nice pic of one a few pages back (quite a few pages now probably)..


----------



## budolskie (May 13, 2016)

I was up trying to catch the sunrise this morning but missed due to clouds 

But all is good it's still lovely and I hear me tubes and the 8x4 is doing well I miss them haha


----------



## budolskie (May 13, 2016)

Forgot my other balcony view


----------



## oldman60 (May 13, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> DST and Don, when I purchased my blue pit from BB I got Sour Kush x Deep Blue as freebies! Do u guys have any pics of this strain. I just started to germ them and was curious. Thx


Keep an eye out for balls growing they can herm, but good smoke.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2016)

You didn't have much joy when it came to your BB grow @oldman60 . Sounds like everything had balls. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Some light reading for the Summer.Wots ya reading doc?View attachment 3679715


nice, thats some deep shit mate. 
Im just reading this right now. They have a really great Graphic Novels section at my local library, Like amazing amazing collection. Its going to take me a while t get through it.


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Í've just got the originals pics of the Mom I grew outside. @genuity just ran some recently and had a very nice pic of one a few pages back (quite a few pages now probably)..



I'll post her nug pics soon.
@LockedOutOfHeaven


----------



## whodatnation (May 13, 2016)

Chugging along-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> So, you must be happy you kept the volcano.
> Can i have some C99 seeds please?


sure but I haven't had time to set up a phony addy so the pigs wont get me.
I been so busy. I haven't even gotten my drivers licence yet.
Very happy I kept the Volcano. Use it everyday. I wish they made smaller balloons, my tolerance is so so low right now.. from not smoking for 3 months, I only need half the bag to get obliterated!


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2016)

Start my new job on Monday!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Start my new job on Monday!


that sounds exciting.
i just found this place in the neighbor hood.
http://www.taplister.com/bars/5171ddd490e7483803e6240c
@DST Have you ever heard of Glasgow Kiss,? its a Scottish Ale.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that sounds exciting.
> i just found this place in the neighbor hood.
> http://www.taplister.com/bars/5171ddd490e7483803e6240c
> @DST Have you ever heard of Glasgow Kiss,? its a Scottish Ale.


Lol...I've given a few people a Glasgow Kiss in my time. Pronounced, Glesgae Kiss" it is originally far from being a drink. It's what we called a Headbutt back in Scotland. Someone has obviously taken the moniker for their drink. Funnily enough the Dutch also have a term...Kopstoot (translated to English is headbutt) which is when you drink a Pilsner with a Jong Genèver as a chaser. They are downed together.


----------



## supreme bean (May 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Lol...I've given a few people a Glasgow Kiss in my time. Pronounced, Glesgae Kiss" it is originally far from being a drink. It's what we called a Headbutt back in Scotland. Someone has obviously taken the moniker for their drink. Funnily enough the Dutch also have a term...Kopstoot (translated to English is headbutt) which is when you drink a Pilsner with a Jong Genèver as a chaser. They are downed together.


Eh mate,what aboot snakebite! A heady mix of lager and cider.Ever heard of the Millwall Brick?


----------



## supreme bean (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sure but I haven't had time to set up a phony addy so the pigs wont get me.
> I been so busy. I haven't even gotten my drivers licence yet.
> Very happy I kept the Volcano. Use it everyday. I wish they made smaller balloons, my tolerance is so so low right now.. from not smoking for 3 months, I only need half the bag to get obliterated!


Cheers.No rush.I will grow them inside.5 OK?
I had an amazing C99 last year.I have missed it.I found it great for the blues.Also it has like zero stench when growing.
nice strain to grow it the house i assume.
Yea.im quite a lightwieght smoker at present.I had a smoke yesterday and spent an hour doing qigong in the
garden.It was blissfull.
Weather is so nice now.L----- and i went to the beach this morning.I like to do standing meditation there.
the sound of the waves seems to enhance things.when i open my eyes i get a surprise ,cos everything looks amazing..


----------



## supreme bean (May 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice, thats some deep shit mate.
> Im just reading this right now. They have a really great Graphic Novels section at my local library, Like amazing amazing collection. Its going to take me a while t get through it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 14, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Eh mate,what aboot snakebite! A heady mix of lager and cider.Ever heard of the Millwall Brick?


Snakebite with blackcurrant is what my sister use to drink...Pink panther lmfao.
And I often carried a Millwall brick....Nothing like a folded newspaper to bash someone over the head with lol.. ..and its.bloody effective.


----------



## supreme bean (May 14, 2016)

Those were the days ho ho.This ones from the Battle of Lewisham.As its known.
1977.The punky era, in its heyday.
I lived in Lewisham.Went to Millwall.(not for violence tho).


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2016)

3 weeks in flower today


----------



## supreme bean (May 14, 2016)

heres a pic i took last week.


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2016)

@supreme bean what u quote I can't see it?


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2016)

5g 30 euro 

And the sun this morning


----------



## HydroGp (May 14, 2016)

Bunch of random. Switched out the res from room 1 so that i could lower the pots. Only bleached a few tops 
Hope yall have a nice weekend!


----------



## supreme bean (May 14, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @supreme bean what u quote I can't see it?


My atmospheric photo was a response to yours.I messed it up,my computer is a law-unto-itself.


----------



## supreme bean (May 14, 2016)

5gs 30 euros?


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2016)

Early-ish day off, time to plant some veggies


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2016)

Sweet corn planted, snaked this 1/4" drip line through the bed.
 
 


Here's the main patch for everything else,,, gonna run spray emitters and drip in here too.



Melon and squash area not pictured , gonna grow them in hills with more spray emitters.


----------



## Figgy (May 14, 2016)

Lambsbread taking over again. This stuff is crazy! Hope everyone is well. The whole house has had ear infections the past 3 weeks. It's been rough, but it's finally turning around for us. I don't think the dabs have helped much though


----------



## papapayne (May 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sweet corn planted, snaked this 1/4" drip line through the bed.
> View attachment 3681841
> View attachment 3681843
> 
> ...




Beautiful property man!


----------



## budolskie (May 14, 2016)

6.50 euro a gram proper bargain It is, im gona post what I don't smoke to a mates and maybe a couple more gram


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2016)

DST said:


> You didn't have much joy when it came to your BB grow @oldman60 . Sounds like everything had balls. Sorry to hear that.


No complaints on quality D best smoke I've had in a while just having to hear it from
everyone else, I love the Blue Pit and Jake's Dream top shelf there.
I was 50% of the problem not keeping it warm enough at night but I love the purple
that came out in JD and HD x SC.
I'm planning a redo in the fall.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2016)

Blue pit and dog are my 2 favorite kinds and the fb x sc is up just behind them, once I find my dog for big nft In 8x4 il be popping my pits or fb x sc looking for a winner for my tubes


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Blue pit and dog are my 2 favorite kinds and the fb x sc is up just behind them, once I find my dog for big nft In 8x4 il be popping my pits or fb x sc looking for a winner for my tubes


Dog is my favorite smoke of late I hope to do a full room of it soon.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2016)

Whodat, wish I had that space. Makes my 3x4 greenhouse look a bit.......well, teeny wheeny, lol.

Full room of Dog sounds the ticket.Oldman. At least the qulity was there thank FSM.

You down near Malaga again Budolskie? You should have hollered and met up with Jigfresh! Could have visited the farm

My cab is nearly down. It's taken nearly a week so far.....I can only get like 2 hour slots. Got up yesterday before sunrise to get a couple of hours in before the bairns woke up. Looks like summer has finished here already, back to freezing again. I heard the South of Europe has been cold and the North warm (friends went to Portugal and it rained everyday ffs).....hottest here was 37.4c in Brabant. It's back down to near single figures today and rainy funtimes at the Speltuin.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2016)

I am down benalmendina, came for my 30th on the 12th it was I wish I had of known he wasn't to far I would of went and met him..... worst bits is chopping but it's the best time aswell haha.......

Rained here first 2 days but now it's 23-24 clear as anything


----------



## DST (May 15, 2016)

Well. He's a few km from Benelmadena and not sure if the buses run efficiently up to the mountains. It would be a couple of hours travel or hour-ish in a car.
A frIend of mine has an apartment down in Benelmadena if you ever want to go again...he does charge but give mates rates.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2016)

I think we are planning on coming back this year or be next year Deffo it's a lovely place along the marina


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (May 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3680792
> I'll post her nug pics soon.
> @LockedOutOfHeaven


Hell yea that looks great!


----------



## supreme bean (May 15, 2016)




----------



## intenseneal (May 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Dog is my favorite smoke of late I hope to do a full room of it soon.


Man all this good reports on BB gear I got to get some. Next seed ordered will be BB for sure. Man i already have enough beans to last 4 years with no cloning.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (May 15, 2016)

Are you guys at BB working on anything new that might be coming out soon?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Are you guys at BB working on anything new that might be coming out soon?


Like Hotdog ?


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2016)

Hot diggity dooooggg!!! I want dat.


Moving some plants from the greenhouse to their final spots


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (May 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Like Hotdog ?


Oh yea I do recall hearing about Hotdog.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Hot diggity dooooggg!!! I want dat.
> 
> 
> Moving some plants from the greenhouse to their final spots
> ...


follow that truck !!!!


----------



## Mineralz (May 15, 2016)

I would <3 to get meh hands on that Hot Dog! @whodatnation Hope you drive a 4WD...those look like some huge bitches! Nice work man! Looking forward to seeing them in action this year


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2016)

Can't get around the property without the 4x4 in low.


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2016)

Here's my personal plant for the season, blue dream fem from humboldt seed org. She's gonna sit in last years 600g pot, no till, just top dressed with all the goodies... Fingers crossed!


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2016)

Whodat's plants are always a beautiful thing to behold.


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2016)

Well thanks oldman! She looks a bit ragged but tis just the wind, mesa promise! 
Everyone here seems to have some banging plants  it's a pleasure to look at y'all, thanks.


----------



## budolskie (May 15, 2016)

Any idea how many Spanish stamps to cover my 7-8g to post to England or do I go to post office....

Last day to do it now.......
Envelope and few stamps or post office and send recorded thoughts guys


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2016)

I sent a box to the UK registered mail for just over 9 euros. Not sure if that helps our not.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2016)

The post office Shuts at half 2 and members opens at 4 haha, so I might need to put in a post box otherwise I'm posting just about 3g...........

Say I cover my envelope In stamps @jigfresh u recon it will cover it's cost


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2016)

Well the box I sent was 450 grams to the north of the UK and cost just over 9 euros. With delivery confirmation. So a regular envelope going normal post with little weight should be less. Don't know how much less. I think 5 stamps would be more than safe. ???


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2016)

Ok Cheers, it only gona be about 8g bud the envelope and deck of cards box best I could find but il look today at post office as I need to envelope or wrapping paper from there


----------



## supreme bean (May 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> The post office Shuts at half 2 and members opens at 4 haha, so I might need to put in a post box otherwise I'm posting just about 3g...........
> 
> Say I cover my envelope In stamps @jigfresh u recon it will cover it's cost


the spanish post office would probably have postage rates on thier website.they do in england anyway.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2016)

Couple of stamps and post office Siad don't make It more then 15g so Im sorted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2016)

gotta love the spaniards . no more than 15 g lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

Sour D in the trenches, and some blue frost in those 200g pots. Wee snippets of what I'm up to 

 





Last year plants were put down June 1st, we're 2 weeks ahead this year. Also, everything is being topped as we plant.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 16, 2016)

Wow, I am speechless........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D in the trenches, and some blue frost in those 200g pots. Wee snippets of what I'm up to
> 
> View attachment 3683310 View attachment 3683311
> 
> ...


@DST we are in the wrong country


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D in the trenches, and some blue frost in those 200g pots. Wee snippets of what I'm up to
> 
> View attachment 3683310 View attachment 3683311
> 
> ...


We're still having snow here! Looking good as usual whodat.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

Got some transplanting done.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2016)

Oh man,whodat back at it......on a monster level.


----------



## Mineralz (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Got some transplanting done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683527


Major jealous over here man lol. Shit looks ON POINT! One of these days we'll be able to do outdoor here....one of these days....


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Oh man,whodat back at it......on a monster level.


Feels great G. Been waiting for this!


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

You can see the two 600s in the back there.


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> You can see the two 600s in the back there.
> 
> View attachment 3683572



Can't say anything more.


----------



## budolskie (May 16, 2016)

Love it whodat, like don said I'm in the wrong country aswell.....

Up for flight home can't wait to see the plants,,, pics will be up later see how they done without me haha


----------



## Figgy (May 16, 2016)

@whodatnation - Ri-damn-diculous!  OR or CO?


----------



## Figgy (May 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Oh man,whodat back at it......on a monster level.


I know! I had no clue


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2016)

Small veggie garden started and getting the GH ready for some summer runs. Hopefully light depo two this season. We shall see.how it goes. Trying to keep them smaller so only 10gl and 5gl.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> You can see the two 600s in the back there.
> 
> View attachment 3683572


Nice man. . I would love to roll around on that property. Lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

Figgy said:


> @whodatnation - Ri-damn-diculous!  OR or CO?


Northern California


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Wow, I am speechless........


Then hang on, fall will be massive


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Northern California


Gotta love Cali. I'ma socal native. Left for a while but came back. . I love the Pacific Northwest though.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Then hang on, fall will be massive
> 
> 
> cof


They fill in.



SomeGuy said:


> Gotta love Cali. I'ma socal native. Left for a while but came back. . I love the Pacific Northwest though.


Very beautiful, I love it as well.


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2016)

N.E. is tough for anything but hardy Indicas not too many Sativas deal with our
autums but we try, I'm going to try some of Docs' Lemonshine outside this year 
but so far the weather is only letting the lawn grow but it's early here another 3 
weeks inside should do it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

hope all are doing well. thought I would drop a cool shot I took today on the grape ape


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

been in co will post some more of the pics


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Then hang on, fall will be massive
> 
> 
> cof





Dr.D81 said:


> hope all are doing well. thought I would drop a cool shot I took today on the grape apeView attachment 3683749


damn, love it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

> whodatnation, post: 12602509, member: 255283"]damn, love it.


 @whodatnation 
Remember this


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

First pic i took with the d7000


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @whodatnation
> Remember thisView attachment 3683810


Like it was yesterday  I grilled chicken thighs, brot worst, shrimp, and jalapeno poppers beneath to that tree last week.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 17, 2016)

@Dr.D81 dang making me want to bust out my wifes DSLR! Nice shots


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> First pic i took with the d7000
> View attachment 3683812


Beautiful


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> First pic i took with the d7000
> View attachment 3683812


Future heart breaker there. Great pix Doc.


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @whodatnation
> Remember thisView attachment 3683810


I remember the shot of your son in a harvest festival with pumpkins and corn stalks,
that was a pic of a lifetime. You have many talents Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

oldmanthes60post: 12602591 said:


> I remember the shot of your son in a harvest festival with pumpkins and corn stalks,
> that was a pic of a lifetime. You have many talents Doc.


Thanks buddy and here are some throw backs
  
i will find the one at his first thanksgiving it is a millon times better @treemansbuds theses were shot with my old d70


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks buddy and here are some throw backs
> View attachment 3683839 View attachment 3683840 View attachment 3683842
> i will find the one at his first thanksgiving it is a millon times better View attachment 3683845


Love that pic!


----------



## tonygreen (May 17, 2016)

What a bad ass thread. Looks like I have some reading to do? ha!

Awesome pics in here guys!


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> What a bad ass thread. Looks like I have some reading to do? ha!
> 
> Awesome pics in here guys!


Best of the best here.


----------



## supreme bean (May 17, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D in the trenches, and some blue frost in those 200g pots. Wee snippets of what I'm up to
> 
> View attachment 3683310 View attachment 3683311
> 
> ...


You Da Man!


----------



## supreme bean (May 17, 2016)

Here s a drawing i did yesterday3683875[/ATTACH]


----------



## budolskie (May 17, 2016)

Home finally and tubes look fine except a little stretchy

 

Off to 8x4 soon will be back with how them are in a bit


----------



## sky rocket (May 17, 2016)

My 600 watt xxxl magnum hood with 12 raredarkness girls in coco. Sorry for the pic as it was taken from my phone. 17 days in flower.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2016)

Here's my next lot for the vertical cab. Still contemplating whether to do 5 or 6 ( 5 being the legal limit lmfao)....although growing with lights is also not strictly accepted. Yup. NL sucks the fat clog..
From top left to right. GG4. Fireballs. Dog
Bottom Hotdog. Deep Blue. Dog.


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2016)

5 beats none my friend. I wish we could grow for personal consumption.
This state is backwards as hell and getting worse.
Most of our oldschool politicos are either under investigation or in jail
and the bastards are trying to give themselves a pay raise.


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2016)

She's a tad over 3 weeks here.


----------



## HydroGp (May 17, 2016)

Sweet cheese week 3


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2016)

Photos just can't capture the "wow" factor anymore. 7'x6' wall to wall, corner to corner.


----------



## Krippled (May 17, 2016)

Clones from very first grow... Fruity till week five then a fuel-mothball smell sets in... Tons of Trichs even underside of leaves..


----------



## Hotsause (May 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Been a wee while Hotsause. Good to see you around lad. Good luck with the seed ting.
> 
> End of week 9 in the cab on Sunday.
> View attachment 3674999
> ...


Thanks brotha I see your garden is still producing nothing but absolute dank! I've been so busy with care giving for my mom with Huntington's disease I've barely had time for myself. I finally have some help so things should be a bit better for me and I should be around more.



whodatnation said:


> Monday funday
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677878


Whodat whodat What up. That looks delicious I just got myself a smoker I love smoking meat on that thing!


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2016)

Hotsause said:


> Thanks brotha I see your garden is still producing nothing but absolute dank! I've been so busy with care giving for my mom with Huntington's disease I've barely had time for myself. I finally have some help so things should be a bit better for me and I should be around more.
> 
> 
> 
> Whodat whodat What up. That looks delicious I just got myself a smoker I love smoking meat on that thing!


Smoked meats, brews, and ganja... Can't beat that!good to see ya around bro, sorry to hear about your mom


----------



## Figgy (May 17, 2016)

Fireballs


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2016)

Picked up a sweet 6 lb. grass fed tenderloin to go on the grill this weekend
weather permitting, mortgage burning party (finally)  

Rum Bayou going to cups in the am. been soaking 24hrs.


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2016)

Hell yeah old man 


Some space candy from tga just about 8 weeks from paper towels, transplanted from 5s to 200s today-



Same with this blue dream, she's in the 600-


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

Took on a farm hand by the name of Jax today
 he is a crosseyed half chocolate half black lab


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2016)

Haha he's awesome doc! A want another pup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Haha he's awesome doc! A want another pup.


Haha yea we are suckers for animals


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha yea we are suckers for animals


FYI I definitely know Labradors .  Labs naturally come in yellow, chocolate, and black. Only three official colors by AKC. Any color mated with any color will still produce a mix of colored offspring. The genes are bred very strong. 

That dog is lab mixed with something else. Pretty dog. Labs are great work dogs and family dogs. Can be excessively protective. Very smart and stubborn. Hugely affectionate. Congrats man.


----------



## The Dawg (May 17, 2016)

Mixxed With Black Lassie Perhaps?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI I definitely know Labradors .  Labs natrally come in yellow, chocolate, and black. Only three official colors by AKC. Any color mated with any color will still produce a mix of colored offspring. The genes are bred very strong.
> 
> That dog is lab mixed with something else. Pretty dog. Labs are great work dogs and family dogs. Can be excessively protective. Very smart and stubborn. Hugely affectionate. Congrats man.


Same we said to small for full lab and face is off but he was free and a good boy. Plus big enough to bite a persons ass if needed


----------



## budolskie (May 17, 2016)

8x4 yesterday


----------



## oldman60 (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took on a farm hand by the name of Jax today
> View attachment 3684598 he is a crosseyed half chocolate half black lab
> View attachment 3684600


Congrats Doc, I couldn't be without a dog just can't imagine it.
Pitbulls are my breed total love for those babies been rescuing them for 30 years.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2016)

I love bird dogs... lol. My lab is part fish... . My whippet mix is a very funny love of a dog too... but I am still partial to the labs.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2016)

Morning 6.

Nice Doggie Dr. I've never had a dog or a pet in my life, I always have such great fun when I am with animals, especially dogs....but my wife (who had a dog growing up -alsatian) won't let me get one since we live in an apartment (even though we have a roof terrace). She said it's not fair on them. One day I'll have me a dog that I don't just smoke

8x4 is looking canny Bud! Obviously didn't miss you while you were on holiday


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2016)

Put the work in the freezer and I am off to bed


----------



## numberfour (May 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took on a farm hand by the name of Jax today
> View attachment 3684598 he is a crosseyed half chocolate half black lab
> View attachment 3684600


Congrats on your new farm hand  Must be something in the air, we pick up our puppy this weekend  

Veg tent looking good
2x Fireballs
2x Bluepit 
2x Christmas Cookies
2x Lightsaber
2x Tree Of Life
2x Goji Og
2x Blueberry Hashplant
2x Cuvee
1x Trainwreck (HSO) x 
 

Not sure whats gone on with this seed  its Skywalker Og x and the same age as the seeds above. 
 

Flower tent, these are slowly coming round


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2016)

Few days past 4weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2016)

Welcome to the jungle....


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2016)

Here's our doggy,,, he's a fool 
He was one hour from being euthanized, now he lives in dog paradise.


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2016)

I'd get a dog, if I wasn't worried about him/ her eating my plants one day.


----------



## oldman60 (May 18, 2016)

Mine will snack on some leaves if I don't watch him.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2016)

Mine would be made into a snack if he done that lol....


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2016)

That's why I built this doggy fence around my garden -


----------



## oldman60 (May 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> That's why I built this doggy fence around my garden -
> 
> View attachment 3685081


By the looks of your garden deer and rabbits should be more of a problem.
Beautiful vistas whodat!
Just ordered a kilo of Mykos for the new grow.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> By the looks of your garden deer and rabbits should be more of a problem.
> Beautiful vistas whodat!
> Just ordered a kilo of Mykos for the new grow.


My lady complained about the 7ft deer fence I was putting up so it got put on hold... It will go up when they become a problem,,, I'll try repellents in the mean time.


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

I seen a herd clean out a well developed plot. put up the fence.


cof


----------



## Mineralz (May 18, 2016)

*HSO CHOCOLATE MINT #1 DAY 26
*
 

 

*HSO CHOCOLATE MINT #2 DAY 25

 

DINAFEM CRITICAL CHEESE DAY 25

 

FLOWER TENT

 *


*VEG

 
1 Fireballs, 1 Sour Kush x Deep Blue, 1 Jakes Blues x Engineers Dream, 2 DOG BX2, 2 Cheesequake 48 and 2 Sweet N Sour Cookies plus a slew of clones from the girls in flower. Pheno hunts...adventure-time!!
*


----------



## BobBitchen (May 18, 2016)

Lot a killer bud porn the last few pages


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> My lady complained about the 7ft deer fence I was putting up so it got put on hold... It will go up when they become a problem,,, I'll try repellents in the mean time.


Same mix as we us for bugs but add a dozen egg whites per gallon


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Here's our doggy,,, he's a fool
> He was one hour from being euthanized, now he lives in dog paradise.
> View attachment 3685026
> View attachment 3685027





jigfresh said:


> I'd get a dog, if I wasn't worried about him/ her eating my plants one day.


Jax just wanted to piss on then so i put my upcycled fence up today


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Same mix as we us for bugs but add a dozen egg whites per gallon


Please do elaborate


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Please do elaborate


So got this from Micham Peach Orchard about ten years back
garlic
peppers
steep in water add to egg white mix spray every 7 - 10 days deer won't touch whatever you spray


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

Does the eggwhite no congeal up a bit Dr.? or is it a mix you would need to do fresh each time. 

Nice Pron @Mineralz And I didn't miss your post about T-shirts. Will get back to you on that at some point.

Who's up for the sticker competition then? Need to know how much I need to post out the the US. Also need someone to do some forwarding when they get state side if anyones up for that (will send $ for that as well). Maybe we can commission Dr.D to create a nice glass piece as one of the prizes? Holler folks!!!!


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 19, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI I definitely know Labradors .  Labs naturally come in yellow, chocolate, and black. Only three official colors by AKC. Any color mated with any color will still produce a mix of colored offspring. The genes are bred very strong.
> 
> That dog is lab mixed with something else. Pretty dog. Labs are great work dogs and family dogs. Can be excessively protective. Very smart and stubborn. Hugely affectionate. Congrats man.


Lab, Pitbull and boxer mix  wife took a really bad first photo of me and my new pup. Been 18 years since I owned my own dog.

600 is going to town.


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Does the eggwhite no congeal up a bit Dr.? or is it a mix you would need to do fresh each time.
> 
> Nice Pron @Mineralz And I didn't miss your post about T-shirts. Will get back to you on that at some point.
> 
> Who's up for the sticker competition then? Need to know how much I need to post out the the US. Also need someone to do some forwarding when they get state side if anyones up for that (will send $ for that as well). Maybe we can commission Dr.D to create a nice glass piece as one of the prizes? Holler folks!!!!


Sounds good D.


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Lab, Pitbull and boxer mix View attachment 3685509 wife took a really bad first photo of me and my new pup. Been 18 years since I owned my own dog.
> 
> 600 is going to town. View attachment 3685523


Congrats Zspy.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2016)

Buddy vegged his dep a bit too long
-sour d



One big bed


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

Looks about the perfect veg time


----------



## Figgy (May 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> My lady complained about the 7ft deer fence I was putting up so it got put on hold... It will go up when they become a problem,,, I'll try repellents in the mean time.


I've seen people with motion sensors water sprayers. They work like a champ. Sensor picks up motion, and the sprinkler head kicks on for like 20 secs after motion stops. I've been hit multiple times, so they do work.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

Connect you motion sensor water sprinklers to a bucket of pish....no one likes getting sprayed with wee wees lol.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Connect you motion sensor water sprinklers to a bucket of pish....no one likes getting sprayed with wee wees lol.


As he forgets that its not just water and trips it...better move fast! ..........


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

whodatnation12609299 said:


> Buddy vegged his dep a bit too long
> -sour d
> View attachment 3685570
> 
> ...


Hahaha yea no condensation problems?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Dose eggwhite no congeal up a bit Dr.? or is it a mix you would need to do fresh each time.
> 
> Nice Pron @Mineralz And I didn't miss your post about T-shirts. Will get back to you on that at some point.
> 
> Who's up for the sticker competition then? Need to know how much I need to post out the the US. Also need someone to do some forwarding when they get state side if anyones up for that (will send $ for that as well). Maybe we can commission Dr.D to create a nice glass piece as one of the prizes? Holler folks!!!!


Yea it is a one use mix you would have to remix every time. I would love to make a pipe for the 600 competition. Been busy lately but the 600 club is the reason I even got on riu.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

I'd prefer a rig or bong to offer to the 600 Dr. No worries about cost and I reckon with the time for posting stickers and getting everyone reved up then you'll have a fair bit of notice.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> As he forgets that its not just water and trips it...better move fast! ..........


As a Yin I use to deliver milk at stoopid times of the morning....one morning desperate for a piss I made the.mistake of pointing winky into the wind....Fuk me that was nae nice when that gust got up lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

Genuity's fireballs cutmy first keeper cut of Bear Creek Kush
 cof's 2010 Dog Kush cut
 
my Honeybee cut


----------



## Indagrow (May 19, 2016)

I've had a new 5x5 tent for about a month now still just sitting in the box, I think once I open it im forced to be fully dedicated to the grow again after the move... So I'm being lazy ha

I'll just look at all the hard work you guys are putting in and vicariously ride the wave of motivation


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2016)

2 dog regs and deep blue reg

Gorilla glue, fem dog and reg fireballs


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

Rainy day work
 with some rainy day smoke


----------



## Mineralz (May 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Buddy vegged his dep a bit too long
> -sour d
> View attachment 3685570
> 
> ...


Mmmm......Sour D.....one of my all-time fav smokes for realz



budolskie said:


> 2 dog regs and deep blue regView attachment 3685743
> 
> Gorilla glue, fem dog and reg fireballs
> View attachment 3685744


Looking really good man. You still running the tubes yea? I don't remember seeing any soil plants of yours. Healthy



Dr.D81 said:


> Rainy day work
> View attachment 3685802 with some rainy day smokeView attachment 3685804


Sounds like a good day at work Doc  Nice glass work and smoke break material! And now I can take your fingerprints and find out who you REALLY are...lol *wink* Whatchu smokin on there? Wrote down your deer-repellant for future use. Cant do outdo yet, but someday hopefully. Stuck indo 

@DST Yea man for sure just lemme know if you have any ideas for designs or if you just want the basic BB logo or w/e. If you're really interested just PM me w the specifics and whatnot we can work something out. I'm totally down for the sticker contest. Forwarding work you say? Interesting...PM meh


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Mmmm..Sour D.....one of my all-time fav smokes for realz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I moved to where I don't have to hide who I really am

Skinner Butte Columns Eugene Or


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2016)

My Lil slice of life...
 
Love all them pics,that sour D light D is bad ass....


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 19, 2016)

DST said:


> I'd prefer a rig or bong to offer to the 600 Dr. No worries about cost and I reckon with the time for posting stickers and getting everyone reved up then you'll have a fair bit of notice.


I have never dabbed before and have no immediate plans to spend money on a setup. Not including the cost of concentrates is a bit too much for me.

Would like to at least try someday....

Heres a better look of my boys, Vader and Chewy


----------



## Mineralz (May 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I moved to where I don't have to hide who I really am
> View attachment 3685836
> Skinner Butte Columns Eugene Or


Nice to meet you sir =) Beautiful kids! Very scenic surroundings in that pic i'm sure. Btw I forgot to ask you....what is the Bear Creek Kush?



genuity said:


> My Lil slice of life...
> View attachment 3685839
> Love all them pics,that sour D light D is bad ass....


Your shit is always looking killer man....never fails I swear lol. What all do you have in there?


Zspy1985 said:


> I have never dabbed before and have no immediate plans to spend money on a setup. Not including the cost of concentrates is a bit too much for me.
> 
> Would like to at least try someday....
> 
> Heres a better look of my boys, Vader and Chewy View attachment 3685757


Awesome. Huge dawg fan here  Are they part maui wauii but mostly labrador in em?


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2016)

The bear creek kush is a mountain valley kush male (from breeders choice organization) crossed with a blueberry haze cut I got in Denver some years back. I've yet to grow it but doc says it's the bees knees.

@Dr.D81 I got plenty more of those beans I think, if you wanna run through em.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 19, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Awesome. Huge dawg fan here  Are they part maui wauii but mostly labrador in em?


Not sure what breed Maui wauii is but I've smoked some dank green that was called that and Round Table has the Maui Zaui pizza...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Rainy day work
> View attachment 3685802 with some rainy day smokeView attachment 3685804


ok so i know i'm blowing my own doobie but, i reckon my plemon is just about the best purp i've smoked. grape ape, lavender, deep purple, querkle, purple wreck it's up there for sure. sour cherry is nice sour don't get get me wrong but on the exhale it's all lemon, like real lemon not jif. 

trumpet blowing over....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Rainy day work
> View attachment 3685802 with some rainy day smokeView attachment 3685804


Rainy season here after a very dry last ~5 months. Kickn the fans on this morning at 0330 & gave all the girls a good shake, downpoured for 20 minutes nice lightning show. Good morning Vietnam.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

must be hard doing anything indica over there


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> must be hard doing anything indica over there


Would have been perfect for the last 5 months, not so much now...TH Deep Chunk IBL starting to flower, fans on her all the time now. Though where I live on the coast its a 15-30 min show a day and done, so it burns off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

how did you get on with what i sent you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how did you get on with what i sent you?


The little fucks in customs grabbed it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

whaaaaaat you shoulda said man i can stealth like a muthafucker hahah


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whaaaaaat you shoulda said man i can stealth like a muthafucker hahah


The little fucks have only gotten 2 and that was one of them...in 7-8 yrs. Shit I thought you saw that over on DST's thread , nae worries. Still waiting to get the tent cranked up here after being out of fkn work seems like forever, finally back Jun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

man i can barely remember what i had for dinner


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> The bear creek kush is a mountain valley kush male (from breeders choice organization) crossed with a blueberry haze cut I got in Denver some years back. I've yet to grow it but doc says it's the bees knees.
> 
> @Dr.D81 I got plenty more of those beans I think, if you wanna run through em.


Ha bro dont take my word for it ask @Garden Boss @420roofer I think they are found of it too. GB and whodat got your clones rooted too


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

I reckon for me anyway its bout time to take fkn control of it. Not shit changing until you make it change @Don Gin and Ton


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

that's it man we all standing on our forefathers shoulders, no man owns genetics. i pissed myself when big Buddha copyrighted cheese lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

look out for new testers of pink glue


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The little fucks in customs grabbed it


fuck man i sent some of my best sativas too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

i've some smelly cherry crossed to a great cut of super lemon haze it'd go great on your hillside lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck man i sent some of my best sativas too.


Oh I know. Oxygen thieves


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so i know i'm blowing my own doobie but, i reckon my plemon is just about the best purp i've smoked. grape ape, lavender, deep purple, querkle, purple wreck it's up there for sure. sour cherry is nice sour don't get get me wrong but on the exhale it's all lemon, like real lemon not jif.
> 
> trumpet blowing over....


I'll toot your horn as well. The plemon is fucking dank purple. Doesn't have that f unky purple taste most of the others I've tried do. And I've smoked a lot of purp in my time shopping at the clubs in cali. The green pheno's I grew of the plemon are amazing, but the one purple pheno i grew was magic. Lemon sweetness with a little twist. Sad I only have a little of it left.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

yeah fuck that lavender smell/taste. i have it being looked after dude, in fact i'm gonna do a cano of it now haahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I know. Oxygen thieves


wanna try again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I'll toot your horn as well. The plemon is fucking dank purple. Doesn't have that f unky purple taste most of the others I've tried do. And I've smoked a lot of purp in my time shopping at the clubs in cali. The green pheno's I grew of the plemon are amazing, but the one purple pheno i grew was magic. Lemon sweetness with a little twist. Sad I only have a little of it left.


it's basically larry og with a hint of sativa and obvs purple as fook haahah


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wanna try again?


I'm game. Since have had a few pass no issues. Some on way now as a matter of fact


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

on like donkey kong man email bb your addy, only caveat is pics haahahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

i still have that Buddha on my desk at work man haha

not that he's brought me much luck mind hahah


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i still have that Buddha on my desk at work man haha
> 
> not that he's brought me much luck mind hahah


Yeah we got em all over the house believe me. I figure you gotta go out and make your own luck


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on like donkey kong man email bb your addy, only caveat is pics haahahah


Will do. Absolutely on the pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

yeah i wasn't gonna say it's not done me any favours so far lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm game. Since have had a few pass no issues. Some on way now as a matter of fact


what sort of stealth?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what sort of stealth?


cheap ass dark colored water bottle. little tape inside. straight to the door


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

lol. i'm way overdoing it


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol. i'm way overdoing it


Attitude sends a tshirt out of breeders packs and comes everytime, but I also got some stuff from US and it was in breeders packs all sealed up and it came right to my door. I think it really depends on what ass is working then but water bottles always come, dark so you cant really see inside it either when you open the top....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

well without giving away bb's stealth from the uk everything gets there, from the Netherlands ha forget it. i'll figure something out but email bb with your addy man. i have sativa fever but indoors it's just shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

smoking @oscaroscar's cheese, out of coco instead of NFT, man it's ripping my head haha. i got gifted a few nugs off a mate i in a way started off growing and it's ppp critical shite i didn't have the heart to tell him. i'm gonna give him some seeds n clones. i don't think i can even try it


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> smoking @oscaroscar's cheese, out of coco instead of NFT, man it's ripping my head haha. i got gifted a few nugs off a mate i in a way started off growing and it's ppp critical shite i didn't have the heart to tell him. i'm gonna give him some seeds n clones. i don't think i can even try it


vaping fresh pulled seeded dr who. tasty as usual


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well without giving away bb's stealth from the uk everything gets there, from the Netherlands ha forget it. i'll figure something out but email bb with your addy man. i have sativa fever but indoors it's just shit.


Yep done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> vaping fresh pulled seeded dr who. tasty as usual


dr who was renamed was it not quaze and then something else, doctor grinspoon?! either way, awesome, but seeded?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dr who was renamed was it not quaze and then something else, doctor grinspoon?! either way, awesome, but seeded?


seeded by me with some copper rhino pollen


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

Veggie porn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

ahhhh good lad, had me worried for a sec


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> seeded by me with some copper rhino pollen


I brought a Dr who male home last night. It is from home grown fantaseeds stock. The breeder just split fro TGA for not getting any credit for his work. Took DrWho, Micky Kush and a bunch of his crosses


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I brought a Dr who male home last night. It is from home grown fantaseeds stock. The breeder just split fro TGA for not getting any credit for his work. Took DrWho, Micky Kush and a bunch of his crosses


Yeah Ive got a bunch of Dr Who, Quantum Kush, & Sonic Screwdriver from them. Only one I hadnt touched yet is the Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Odie and his boys are all solid breeders imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I brought a Dr who male home last night. It is from home grown fantaseeds stock. The breeder just split fro TGA for not getting any credit for his work. Took DrWho, Micky Kush and a bunch of his crosses


I bet thats gonna be a nice boy eh Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

Him and one of the Einstein are my pick of the four. He sent me with a golden goat x screaming og ( ghost og bx) that was super sativa dominate and way different than the rest of the girls.


----------



## budolskie (May 19, 2016)

@Mineralz yes using my tubes there just 2 weeks into flower, my 8x4 is full of soil. These little ones in soil is for the next runs to start in June just getting them a head start


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 20, 2016)

New bubbler


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> New bubblerView attachment 3686271View attachment 3686272


Cool work bro


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2016)

That bubbler is gorgeous....


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2016)

@Dr.D81 I need u to make me a piece for my shatter


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2016)

Can't wait to smoke tomorrow


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> New bubblerView attachment 3686271View attachment 3686272


Sweet, nice lines Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 20, 2016)

budolskie said:


> @Dr.D81 I need u to make me a piece for my shatter View attachment 3686462


Yo i can a can handle it now buddy. I had to put in some work ti get better in between traveling around and gardening. Got to make rent next week so hit me up anyone looking for some glass. Still have the Doughnut bubbler too. Etsy kicked me off after the first day for having it on there. @DST sounds like a rig is in order for the contest too from the responses. @oldman60 I been wanting to see if you might prefer a pipestone piece. They are much more resistant to breaking in a fall


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo i can a can handle it now buddy. I had to put in some work ti get better in between traveling around and gardening. Got to make rent next week so hit me up anyone looking for some glass. Still have the Doughnut bubbler too. Etsy kicked me off after the first day for having it on there. @DST sounds like a rig is in order for the contest too from the responses. @oldman60 I been wanting to see if you might prefer a pipestone piece. They are much more resistant to breaking in a fallView attachment 3686486


Cool as long as you can hold it in your mouth no hands lol. I'm sick of mass produced
no soul pipes as long as it has heart in it it will work.
3 Rum Bayou popped today, 3 - 8 Ball Kush, 2 Nebula up potted today, OG's still
going slow but I might keep them alive for a change.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2016)

@DST familiar with this? $20 for a bottle of beer,,, I kept on walking-


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2016)

Chamber at full vac, heat set 100f am I ok to leave on till I wake up or should I turn off heat and empty vac?? Thoughts guys


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2016)

Babies getting going.
Rum Bayou, OG, Lemonshine going outside in a couple weeks. Up potted 8Ball and Nebula.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2016)

Three of the four ingrediants of my cookie recipe seem to be flammable

Stay away from the sugar! Watch as DailyMail.com sets fire to common kitchen ingredients with terrifying results



You may not realize it, but lurking in your kitchen cupboard is a recipe for disaster. Corn starch, flour and sugar, common household items, are known to combust if thrown on an open flame -- but just how flammable are they?
With a torch, squeeze bottle and the three items, DailyMail.com hit the streets of Brooklyn, New York to see how dangerous your kitchen really is and found that sugar is the biggest threat.


It becomes explosive when you add the cannabutter.


cof


----------



## hippy132 (May 20, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Here's my personal plant for the season, blue dream fem from humboldt seed org. She's gonna sit in last years 600g pot, no till, just top dressed with all the goodies... Fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 3682800


My favorite !!!


----------



## DST (May 20, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Chamber at full vac, heat set 100f am I ok to leave on till I wake up or should I turn off heat and empty vac?? Thoughts guys


I leave mine running for days. What you using for heat?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> @DST familiar with this? $20 for a bottle of beer,,, I kept on walking-
> View attachment 3686585


InnIs and gun sounds familiar but I can't say I've seen the beer before L. A few Scottish companies are brewing beer that is as strong as whisky....Atomic Penguin being one....Sink the bismark being another. Quite pricey.


----------



## intenseneal (May 20, 2016)

Ending week 9. Screen cant hold them up any more. Looks like they are finishing up.


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2016)

@DST I have a heat mat with thermostat


----------



## budolskie (May 20, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## DST (May 21, 2016)

Just leave it running till the bubbles stop. Can take around 4 to 5days. You can disconnect the pump once you are up to -29 then re attach after you check it to put it back to -29.


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2016)

Nice lump av got yeah man


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Planted the veggie garden today. Put in corn squash and 24 tomatoes everything else is going other places  yard is starting to come together but still a lot to do.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 21, 2016)

Lul at my runt...star date 28

No nutes test run lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2016)

What do you guys use for light deprivation? Looks like a big blanket or something.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2016)

Hey guys and gals. 5weeks In a few days.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2016)

Back center ones and chakas srs towering into the light. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Nice lump av got yeah man View attachment 3687026


Nice pull Bud!

This is some rosin from mostly cherry pie and dog I made today


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> What do you guys use for light deprivation? Looks like a big blanket or something.


A tarp for me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys and gals. 5weeks In a few days.
> View attachment 3687039 View attachment 3687040 View attachment 3687041


Looks fantastic! About to panda film the 4k now


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2016)

I can't wait to be smoking sum as its still bubbling now in there


----------



## oldman60 (May 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Back center ones and chakas srs towering into the light. Lol
> View attachment 3687042 View attachment 3687043


That's going to be bumper SG, can barely see the net.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Well got it all up just got to fine tune it


----------



## DST (May 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> I can't wait to be smoking sum as its still bubbling now in there


Try to leave it flat lad. Don't squash it together before its finished doing its bubbly thing.


----------



## budolskie (May 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Try to leave it flat lad. Don't squash it together before its finished doing its bubbly thing.



Ah I though playing with it was OK like folding back on itself


----------



## DST (May 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Ah I though playing with it was OK like folding back on itself


Yer thinking about yer winky mate lol....


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2016)

Straw mulch down and cages up. The bamboo is for future trellis netting.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2016)

I'm using straw around our place now too. Got the idea from you. Super cheap cover at 8$ a bail. Looks great man! Detail shot of the bamboo setup? Hard to discern I the picture how it's setup.


----------



## oldman60 (May 21, 2016)

I've got the new cool tubes up and ready to go. PIA but it will be cooler than open
wings.


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm using straw around our place now too. Got the idea from you. Super cheap cover at 8$ a bail. Looks great man! Detail shot of the bamboo setup? Hard to discern I the picture how it's setup.



A pyramid of 8ft bamboo poles zip tied to the cages, they hang up and out then trellis netting zip tied to them all around the plants for support.

 



Here's another pad all done-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

Looks awesome @whodatnation . You always use the bamboo pyramids?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A pyramid of 8ft bamboo poles zip tied to the cages, they hang up and out then trellis netting zip tied to them all around the plants for support.
> 
> View attachment 3687603
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A pyramid of 8ft bamboo poles zip tied to the cages, they hang up and out then trellis netting zip tied to them all around the plants for support.
> 
> View attachment 3687603
> 
> ...


@buckets There's a way pyramids help. Now these I can agree with @ruby fruit


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks awesome @whodatnation . You always use the bamboo pyramids?


Started with the medal cages and bamboo last year, reusing all the cages and most the bamboo this year. The cages should last for years to come


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

Yeah looks like a good idea. help to naturally bush them out too huh


----------



## oldman60 (May 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A pyramid of 8ft bamboo poles zip tied to the cages, they hang up and out then trellis netting zip tied to them all around the plants for support.
> 
> View attachment 3687603
> 
> ...


Whodat your a animal, a smart ingenious animal.


----------



## Figgy (May 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A pyramid of 8ft bamboo poles zip tied to the cages, they hang up and out then trellis netting zip tied to them all around the plants for support.
> 
> View attachment 3687603
> 
> ...


I want to see this "pad" filled in fully in a few months! Damn nice work.


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I want to see this "pad" filled in fully in a few months! Damn nice work.


You will if all goes well. I helped harvest here last fall and it was difficult to move around.

10 or so more weeks before they even start stretching for flower  gonna be some big gals


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Up cycled fience is getting close to finished


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2016)

finally, an honest candidate.......who looks like she had a good start

'I don't feel that bad about breaking a bad law': Defiant Tennessee congressional candidate, 77, admits she regularly smokes weed after 180 marijuana plants are found in her backyard


Florence 'Flo' Matheson does not plan to suspend her campaign for the 6th Congressional District Seat and has maintained that she did not know about the plants in her backyard.



cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> finally, an honest candidate.......who looks like she had a good start
> 
> 'I don't feel that bad about breaking a bad law': Defiant Tennessee congressional candidate, 77, admits she regularly smokes weed after 180 marijuana plants are found in her backyard
> 
> ...


Hahaha my home state representing

rum bayou #17


----------



## oldman60 (May 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> finally, an honest candidate.......who looks like she had a good start
> 
> 'I don't feel that bad about breaking a bad law': Defiant Tennessee congressional candidate, 77, admits she regularly smokes weed after 180 marijuana plants are found in her backyard
> 
> ...


My kind of woman.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Finished a flower bed I have been working on


----------



## DST (May 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I've got the new cool tubes up and ready to go. PIA but it will be cooler than open
> wings.


Noisier as well but certainly helps temp control.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A pyramid of 8ft bamboo poles zip tied to the cages, they hang up and out then trellis netting zip tied to them all around the plants for support.
> 
> View attachment 3687603
> 
> ...


Awesomeness whodat.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 22, 2016)

Well I decided to save some room within my man cave grow area.. Which just got a mini fridge for free! I love free!


I have another treat that relates to growing and expanding ..I just got a Hydrofarm 400w Sunburst series grow light for $60. Not bad I belive


----------



## chained (May 22, 2016)

Day 11 of flower and the Liberty Haze is reaching for the sky! Still, under control and I'll put the HPS bulb in soon. They've grown approximately an inch a day, above the screen since flipping 

Cheers guys and keep up the pictures. Some of you outdoor guys, jesus...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

chained said:


> Day 11 of flower and the Liberty Haze is reaching for the sky! Still, under control and I'll put the HPS bulb in soon. They've grown approximately an inch a day, above the screen since flipping
> 
> Cheers guys and keep up the pictures. Some of you outdoor guys, jesus...
> 
> View attachment 3688210


Is this LH from Barney's? I have a seedling of it if so. It was/is the strongest of the beans popped in it's group.


----------



## chained (May 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Is this LH from Barney's? I have a seedling of it if so. It was/is the strongest of the beans popped in it's group.


Hey, yes it is. These are clones; the mother being a cutting from the Barneys Farm LH seed grow I did. That was my first grow, this my second, so I don't anything to compare it with but it's been a dream to grow... and the smoke is top shelf.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

chained said:


> Hey, yes it is. These are clones; the mother being a cutting from the Barneys Farm LH seed grow I did. That was my first grow, this my second, so I don't anything to compare it with but it's been a dream to grow... and the smoke is top shelf.


Good to know, the LH is my second run the first run is flowering right now. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 22, 2016)

Looking at tents now for my 400w .. 32x32x63 for $55 vs 48x24x72 for $50? I was thinking the 2.6x2.6x5.25 would have the best footprint to cover.

This tent will be used for vegging while my 4x4 with my 600 watt will flower. Trying for this perpetual grow.


----------



## Mineralz (May 22, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Looking at tents now for my 400w .. 32x32x63 for $55 vs 48x24x72 for $50? I was thinking the 2.6x2.6x5.25 would have the best footprint to cover.
> 
> This tent will be used for vegging while my 4x4 with my 600 watt will flower. Trying for this perpetual grow.


We're rocking really similar setups. I also have a 3x3 for veg and a 4x4 for flower. 600w hps in the 4x4 and like 250w of t5ho in the veg tent. Although Im aiming to get into cob setups for both this year. My first grow was a 400w in my 3x3. I scrogged 4 plants and ended up with 13oz dry. That wattage is perfect for a 3x3 imo, but remember they'll also have more vigorous growth. Take that into consideration w the perpetual  Different sized plants in small spaces dont always get along. LST and supercrop like a mofo! I wanna try mainlining + lst soon as well. Having to worry about height is a bitch so we have to resort to short/squat/chunky bitches. Keep us informed! What strains you wanting to start running for the perpetual?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2016)

Got some more redoing done and moved the clone and seedlings over to their new home and will be cloning above them. Tea and water is right after them octagon straight on now and 4 k to the right veg behind where I am standing

Now i have to move all my plugs i added and fix the birds nest i made last nightBasil is coming up too


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 22, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> We're rocking really similar setups. I also have a 3x3 for veg and a 4x4 for flower. 600w hps in the 4x4 and like 250w of t5ho in the veg tent. Although Im aiming to get into cob setups for both this year. My first grow was a 400w in my 3x3. I scrogged 4 plants and ended up with 13oz dry. That wattage is perfect for a 3x3 imo, but remember they'll also have more vigorous growth. Take that into consideration w the perpetual  Different sized plants in small spaces dont always get along. LST and supercrop like a mofo! I wanna try mainlining + lst soon as well. Having to worry about height is a bitch so we have to resort to short/squat/chunky bitches. Keep us informed! What strains you wanting to start running for the perpetual?


I was thinking of running some Dog and some type of Cherry Pie strain for my photos strains, some stuff from BB. I was wanting LED or COB but I didn't want to spend over $60 on a light and the 400 watt HID I found was a steal. I was thinking of running 6 - 1 gallon smart pots with maybe a mother under the 400 watt and just get the 4x2x6 tent?

To be honest I want to be able to harvest every month and half or sooner with this set up. With my current grow in supersoil I would like to grow with the least amount of work ..No scrogging, cropping or nutes yet as I'm trying to pump out this grow ASAP again with autos and minimum effort.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 22, 2016)

Found an even better deal on a 4x2 for $34 on Ebay if anyone is looking for a cheapy small tent. http://r.ebay.com/9qxx2E


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2016)

Got most my veggies planted and irrigation set up. Watering the whole thing consists of turning a valve and setting a timer 



Peps


Cucumber



Toms



Zucchini



Kale


Basil



Sweet corn coming along. When let ahead and interplanted some beans and pease in here the other day.


Melons and squash will get planted in another spot in a few more days.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2016)

I think the on thing I am ahead on at the moment is my basil lol.....oh, hold on...its not a race is it
 
 
And Yin No 2 he's a keeper for sure.
 
And a wee pic fae @jigfresh in Spain. Doing light dep on this lot.
 
Peace. DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 23, 2016)

he's going to be a heartbreaker for sure.


cof


----------



## DST (May 23, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> he's going to be a heartbreaker for sure.
> 
> 
> cof


Cheers cof. Hes some laddy. Always on the hunt for people to smile and giggle at. Like polar opposites to his brother who is a proper little sullen one. Just had their passports done, yin1 had 3 yeara on his one but customs kept warning us that the picture didn't look like him now and blah blah take your kids away blah blah ffs..... anyway. lmfao at the new photos.com#fart.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 23, 2016)

Someone say Basil?
 

This was one of my first plants ever to grow and we got it @ Lowe's and started it in a mason jar on the window sill. I then transplanted it outside to the container in good organic soil and it started to take off. This was the first plant I learned to top with as well. It responds very well to topping. We use it almost daily for cooking.


----------



## oldman60 (May 23, 2016)

DST said:


> I think the on thing I am ahead on at the moment is my basil lol.....oh, hold on...its not a race is it
> View attachment 3689012
> View attachment 3689013
> And Yin No 2 he's a keeper for sure.
> ...


Handsome lad D, light dep looking good nice full bushes anything new and interesting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2016)

Good looking boy mate! Not to shabby looking @jigfresh 

Made some sips for the vert today  
picked up a cutting from a wedding cake ( triangle kush x Animal cookies) and two from the fire og


----------



## DST (May 24, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Handsome lad D, light dep looking good nice full bushes anything new and interesting.


I think there's a CQ48 in there which is new on the cards. She's a beast yielder as well. I am working on the Engineers dreams at the moment. Got a nice male and just need to select the female....some of the phenos....
View attachment 3689032 View attachment 3689033 View attachment 3689035 View attachment 3689038 View attachment 3689040[/QUOTE]


----------



## DST (May 24, 2016)

Ooops, didn't work. WIll upload later. Daycare run......


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good looking boy mate! Not to shabby looking @jigfresh
> 
> Made some sips for the vert todayView attachment 3689473 View attachment 3689472View attachment 3689474
> picked up a cutting from a wedding cake ( triangle kush x Animal cookies) and two from the fire ogView attachment 3689475


living soil sip's Doc? Should take off!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> living soil sip's Doc? Should take off!!


Yes it is recycled soil, compost, coco, rabbit poo and worm castings i sifted today. I am going to build a real worm bed like back in LA and i am going to need to make a mechanical sifter. That shaking shit is for the birds!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes it is recycled soil, compost, coco, rabbit poo and worm castings i sifted today. I am going to build a real worm bed like back in LA and i am going to need to make a mechanical sifter. That shaking shit is for the birds!


just load your sips up with worms and let them do a lot of the work in the pots


----------



## DST (May 24, 2016)

ED's


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes it is recycled soil, compost, coco, rabbit poo and worm castings i sifted today. I am going to build a real worm bed like back in LA and i am going to need to make a mechanical sifter. That shaking shit is for the birds!


awesome doc! you will love growing in sips


----------



## jacrispy (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2016)

[QUOTE="SomeGuy, post: 12624023, member: 36593 some doc! you will love growing in sips[/QUOTE]
That will be the shit in the octagon with the limited space. I just put the pipe by the door and done. I cant wait to get these in big pots and the ground. i found two guys going to let me run one at eachs patch. Two is not what i thought my full season would be but better than no full season. Should have just bought a fucking house then instead of trusting. I picked based on finish first and structure and stank after.
 Grand Danky #3 on the left and Black Hole #2 on the right. Wish i hade found out before i flipped the Cherrypieglue #3.


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2016)

Got the next wave of fire started. From hemlock, sourced thru @angryblackman 

Black ss and midnight express. Anxiously awaiting sprouts.


----------



## angryblackman (May 24, 2016)

Rooting for you to find a good one!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 24, 2016)

new room, bought another 600W 




going full haze xxl from dinafem should be explosive!!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 24, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3689744 View attachment 3689799 View attachment 3689800 View attachment 3689801 View attachment 3689802 View attachment 3689803 View attachment 3689804 View attachment 3689805 View attachment 3689807 View attachment 3689812


I've never seen stalks with so much growth on them!!!! what strain is that??!!


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2016)

Cq48 by breeders boutique


----------



## jacrispy (May 24, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I've never seen stalks with so much growth on them!!!! what strain is that??!!


found a seed in some gsc


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 24, 2016)

thats dope lol!


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 24, 2016)

I wish I had some buds going like some of you guys .... My grow seems like it is taking forever! Everything is going in the right direction though and seems healthy besides my runt in the middle lol


 

...sad news the 400w $60 light fell through....looks like I'll try and pick up a 600 watt for $80 then.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I wish I had some buds going like some of you guys .... My grow seems like it it is taking forever! Everything is going in the right direction though and seems healthy besides my runt in the middle lol
> 
> View attachment 3689914
> View attachment 3689921 View attachment 3689924
> ...


It's because regular photo plants flower faster than a auto. At least when using clones. I've done two autos. They take forever and yield isn't close to what a clone will do. Lots of folks here are flipping over every 8-10 weeks. 

I got a whole 600digital setup for 100 or so new on Amazon. Just FYI


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 24, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's because regular photo plants flower faster than a auto. At least when using clones. I've done two autos. They take forever and yield isn't close to what a clone will do. Lots of folks here are flipping over every 8-10 weeks.
> 
> I got a whole 600digital setup for 100 or so new on Amazon. Just FYI


I'm at day 30 and seems like they are doing on par vs a photo. I think i messed them up the first week after transplant with too much water. They only have 40ish days to go now. I'm under the impression that photos take about 12 to 14 weeks while my autos are only taking about 9 weeks or 75 to 85 days.

I'll be taking some clones from my brother in laws plant. Hoping that I can lol... Whats a good way to transport some fresh clippings in? I do plan on going with a couple photo periods and see how I do with that once I get a 2nd tent going.

I'm trying to pinch pennys after losing so much to the fire when it comes to my grow now until I'm established again. I found a 600 watt ballast, wing reflector, timer and some hangers for $80 on ebay. I will just use my MH bulb in my 4x2x5 and the HPS in my 4x4x6


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I'm at day 30 and seems like they are doing on par vs a photo. I think i messed them up the first week after transplant with too much water. They only have 40ish days to go now. I'm under the impression that photos take about 12 to 14 weeks while my autos are only taking about 9 weeks or 75 to 85 days.
> 
> I'll be taking some clones from my brother in laws plant. Hoping that I can lol... Whats a good way to transport some fresh clippings in? I do plan on going with a couple photo periods and see how I do with that once I get a 2nd tent going.
> 
> I'm trying to pinch pennys after losing so much to the fire when it comes to my grow now until I'm established again. I found a 600 watt ballast, wing reflector, timer and some hangers for $80 on ebay. I will just use my MH bulb in my 4x2x5 and the HPS in my 4x4x6


Take cuts while your at his place. Just use party cups and take a box they fit in well w some headroom. 

For clones and seeds Ive started mixing:
Peet Moss
Worm castings 
Planting Compost
Perlite
Mycos

Use a tray and dome till they start making new growth. . 

I know all about economy growing. Lol

As far as photo vs auto from seed maybe faster. From clone, clones win. Saves tons of power too running photos. My 2cents... I'd go grab a tent full of clones and be done in 8-9 weeks. Lol. Then you can dink around with seeds etc and still have a constant clone supply. 

I won't buy auto seeds but if I'm ever gifted more I might give them another try... but only outside. Too much power required to do them right.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 24, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Take cuts while your at his place. Just use party cups and take a box they fit in well w some headroom.
> 
> For clones and seeds Ive started mixing:
> Peet Moss
> ...


Would I have to have a soil mix like you listed, water or nothing in the cups for them?

Yeah I'm not going to be getting clones yet as I'm worried I'll kill them off till I can get a few to play with first..from seed or my brothers plant. I have a few photo seeds I wanna pop to do tests with. 

I've been running my light 24/7 on this grow till I noticed on Sunday I didn't set the timer in the correct postion. PG&E isn't an issue with the 600 watt when I'm trying to get herb ASAP with what seeds I have so far....as soon as I get my second tent though I'll be cloning like a mad man!


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 24, 2016)

with autos you need to find the xxl strains or i dont think its even worth it, I just ordered a bunch of haze xxls ill be filling my room up with. I couldnt imagine actually buying a lowrider strain there isnt any point.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 24, 2016)

the cool thing is you can stagger your crop and not change your light cycle and you wouldn't even need to have a separate veg room, I'm a third hydro so those have to be on the same cycle with a shared res, then staggering 2 autos every 2 weeks... I'll be putting a grow journal up I think I can give autos some recognition they deserve


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

Cherry Jo AKA "10" GGG 

day 3 12/12


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry Jo AKA "10" GGG
> 
> day 3 12/12
> View attachment 3690141


Thats the benefit I'm seeing to clones! I want to top, chop, trim, main line and abuse my plants! Can't do any of that besides LST with autos! Great looking plants @Flaming Pie 

@SomeGuy I found some people saying to wrap the stems in a paper towel and toss them into a ziplock. I plan on taking some 3 node clones within this week but I need some clone gel before I do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

Oh btw, that is all organic soil.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys and gals. 5weeks In a few days.
> View attachment 3687039 View attachment 3687040 View attachment 3687041


Goddamn!

All you guys have really upped your game!

I need to get my shit together!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Yes you can do that too till getting home. . I personally use an aero cloner then transplant to cups.



Zspy1985 said:


> Thats the benefit I'm seeing to clones! I want to top, chop, trim, main line and abuse my plants! Can't do any of that besides LST with autos! Great looking plants @Flaming Pie
> 
> @SomeGuy I found some people saying to wrap the stems in a paper towel and toss them into a ziplock. I plan on taking some 3 node clones within this week but I need some clone gel before I do.


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh btw, that is all organic soil.


Yeah I went with a pre mixed super soil from my hydro store nearby for my autos....I'm trying to be as lazy as can be with this grow LOL

I love the 4 main nodes your plants have! Looking good and healthy.

Oh I almost forgot ..after getting a message from the ebay seller on my 400w HID that he was going to refund my money as the light went out, so I bid on a LED. I guess I won it! $0.99 for a Advanced LED 300w ...$57 basically after shipping.


----------



## budolskie (May 24, 2016)

Stoned constantly as you can imagine

Also package from Spain arrived haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Stoned constantly as you can imagine


 ne change there lad haha


----------



## intenseneal (May 25, 2016)

Ok so im in the last week and flushing now. My Queso Chem a GG pheno is going great huge dense nugs, nice and ripe, stayed pretty green and healthy. The PGSCxAC is a heavier feeder and needed more nutes so it yellowed early and now all the leafs look like crap and are dieing, i know this effected overall harvest for this one. It also looks like it needs at least another 2 weeks of flowering to fully ripen up. So its like a 12 week strain but i think i will harvest it all at once due to the health issues, dont think starting up full flower nutes again is worth it or helpful.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2016)

Damn bud, lol. 

Working out in the field yesterday, and a chopper sounded like it was about to fly right over us,,,, my co worker, in his southern draw,- "the dang plants ain't even big enough to hide under yet main!"
Cracked me up.

Im not worried about po-po at all out here,, after flying around the area myself in a Cessna I realize we are some small fish.

Only a few more days of hard work before we hit cruis control, sure is nice having the plants in their final pots.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2016)

I was going to ask Whodat. What's the legalities....a bit of a grey area is it?


----------



## supchaka (May 25, 2016)

A little lights out love at 4.5 weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2016)

DST said:


> I was going to ask Whodat. What's the legalities....a bit of a grey area is it?


Yeah everything is legit per our county, but in the end they can chop everything down if they choose to. What they do out here is roll up to your place with a crew and a wood chipper,,, cut all the plants down toss em through the chipper and drive off. Rarely is anyone even booked.


----------



## supchaka (May 25, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah everything is legit per our county, but in the end they can chop everything down if they choose to. What they do out here is roll up to your place with a crew and a wood chipper,,, cut all the plants down toss em through the chipper and drive off. Rarely is anyone even booked.


I like to say that legality lies in whatever kind of mood the officers are in on a given day.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I like to say that legality lies in whatever kind of mood the officers are in on a given day.


Someone down the road got into some kind of traffic dispute with the cops, the next week they paid him a visit and chopped everything down. He's already re planted lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 25, 2016)

Yeah it just still blows my mind they waste the resources to go around and chop medicinal herbs down, stupid motherfuckers.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2016)

Sounds a bit like Spain. Oh. And The Netherlands too.... fuk off with your grey area laws or non laws, whatever you want to call them.


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2016)

What's next?

*The 'Keurig for weed': $150 pod-based smart marijuana vaporizer set to go on sale*

*Set to release after Massachusetts votes on recreational weed use in 2017 *
*Sources say the cost will range from $149 to $179, site is taking pre-orders*
*Uses uses a micro processor to control the system and is dishwasher safe *
*Pods come in different strands: sativa, indica, hybrid and CBD-only strains*
By Stacy Liberatore For Dailymail.com

Published: 18:35 EST, 25 May 2016 | Updated: 19:30 EST, 25 May 2016






CannaKorp has developed what is being hailed the ‘Keurig for weed’ – a vaporizer that releases marijuana from single-serving pods.

Users place the cannabis filled pod of their choice in the CannaCloud, push a button and within a minute, can pull the vaporizer out and ‘enjoy a convenient and efficient vapor’.

It hopes the gadget will be a hit - in the states it is legal. 

Scroll down for video 









CannaKorp has developed what is being hailed the ‘Keurig for weed’ – a vaporizer that releases marijuana from single-serving pods. Users place the cannabis filled pod of their choice in the CannaCloud, push a button and within a minute can pull the vaporizer out and ‘enjoy a convenient and efficient vapor’

*HOW DOES IT WORK? *
Users place the cannabis filled pod of their choice in the CannaCloud, push a button and within a minute can pull the vaporizer out and ‘enjoy a convenient and efficient vapor’.

CannaCloud is designed with a hygienic, one-way valve that can be easily detached for cleaning – and is dishwasher safe.

It uses a micro processor to control the system for optimal performance and ‘a great experience, including temperature, speed, time and air pressure.

Users can choose through various strains for their CannaCups such as sativa, indica, hybrid, and CBD-only strains.

Each pod is pre-ground cannabis flower that is sealed for locked in flavor, aroma and freshness.

CannaKorp is the brainchild of Michael Bourque, who said it stemmed from an awkward experience purchasing marijuana from ‘a guy that looked like ZZ Top’ in the middle of a parking lot.

'Eventually I found a guy who could sell me marijuana. I met him in a dark alley at night.

'I gave him my money. 

'He gave me a bag. I looked at it, sniffed it, wondered if it was worth what I paid for it. I was hoping no police would come by. It was all so nerve-wracking. I remember thinking: There has to be a better way.'

Two years later, Bourque, with the help of former Keurig vice president Dave Manly and $1.6 million in seed funding, is set to debut a personal, cutting-edge marijuana vapor.

And the firm says they hope this device transitions marijuana consumption from ‘its crunchy, hippie stigma’, to a mainstream success.

‘CannaKorp has developed the world’s first single-use pod and vaporizer system delivering unprecedented quality, convenience and consistency,’ says the firm’s website.

‘The complete system includes the ground-breaking vaporizer device, CannaCloud; single-use, dose-controlled pods containing pre-ground, lab tested cannabis called CannaCups; and an automated processing and filling machine, the CannaMatic.’

The device is set to be unleashed on the market early next year, following the decision of Massachusetts voters regarding the legalization of marijuana for recreational purposes, reports The Boston Globe.

Sun Times.

Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Rhode Island and Vermont all pushing ballot measures this November.

And some say it is California, Nevada, Arizona and Maine that are have the best chances of the recreational ban being lifted this year. 









CannaCloud retail price will be around $149 to $179 and cannabis enthusiasts can put their pre-orders in via the CannaKorp website. The device is set to be unleashed on the market early next year, following the decision of Massachusetts voters regarding the legalization of marijuana for recreational purposes


As illustrated by the Spring 2016 Marijuana Business Conference & Expo earlier this month, the numbers and momentum of cannabis in the US are undeniable.

As revenues continue to climb into the billions, more research and development push the sector forward.

The new 4th Edition of State of Legal Marijuana Markets Report from ArcView Market Research and New Frontier revealed much of the spike in the market is due to adult sales – which hit $1.3 billion last year.

It’s believed that by 2020, recreational and medicinal marijuana will reach nearly $23 billion in sales. 


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 25, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> It’s believed that by 2020, recreational and medicinal marijuana will reach nearly $23 billion in sales


Money chasing brings all sorts of shit. Some good alot not


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 25, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> What's next?
> 
> *The 'Keurig for weed': $150 pod-based smart marijuana vaporizer set to go on sale*
> 
> ...


My Arizer Extreme q cost $130 and comes with a ton of add ons and a whip...its perfect for home vape.

Search e bay..its always on there

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141775787753&alt=web


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2016)

I want a grow site, and a storefront... That's my goal


----------



## DST (May 25, 2016)

I want....


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2016)

Haha yeah


----------



## DST (May 26, 2016)

First sunny day in a week and we are due thunderstorms....grrrr. We want braai!


----------



## supreme bean (May 26, 2016)

Ever wonder how a bee orchid knows what a bee looks like?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

DST said:


> First sunny day in a week and we are due thunderstorms....grrrr. We want braai!


Aye was just up pulling the bamboo shades up here too, motherfucking wind; yeah there is no love lost there, it can fuck right off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

DST said:


> First sunny day in a week and we are due thunderstorms....grrrr. We want braai!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 26, 2016)

That's my kind of Mai Thai


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 26, 2016)

Cloning time this week! Hope I can take about 6 to 10 clones from my brothers plant.. I want to try 5 in soil and 5 in Rapid Rooters. Waiting on some rooting hormone powder as well. Might try the gel on the RR amd powder on soil.


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2016)

Anybody wanna race? I'll even take entries up to 2x her size, unless it's another SRS 2x her size


----------



## supreme bean (May 26, 2016)

It does not get any weirder than nature.


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2016)

It's a duck bear pokemon!


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 26, 2016)

supchaka said:


> It's a duck bear pokemon!


His name is Grizquack!


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 26, 2016)

First time cloning ....under my 150 watt HPS set at 20 inches above them. Pray for them please LOL

Taken from:
 My brother in laws plant ..Afghani


----------



## supreme bean (May 27, 2016)

Grizquack is cute.I clone in perlite.I make a tiny hempy system.These days i dont even think about the clones.
Put them in perlite with rainwater.10 days later the leaves will have yellowed and roots are ready to put
in a small pot of growing medium.Easy Peasy.Your clones will be fine.Collect fresh rainwater if u can.


----------



## budolskie (May 27, 2016)

Tubes not as well as hoped

8x4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2016)

doesn't look too shabby to me like bud


----------



## budolskie (May 27, 2016)

Just skinny and leggy a mean, was no veg time hardly just till I got them green again haha flipped before I went away aswell


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2016)

Alright 600, filled the 1.2 tent as usual, seed plants in the middle, cuts on the outside. 17 or so strains, think its the last time I do this haha


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 27, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Grizquack is cute.I clone in perlite.I make a tiny hempy system.These days i dont even think about the clones.
> Put them in perlite with rainwater.10 days later the leaves will have yellowed and roots are ready to put
> in a small pot of growing medium.Easy Peasy.Your clones will be fine.Collect fresh rainwater if u can.


I used bottled water with some liquid Root Enhancer that I let my Rapid Rooters soak in. Added a bit of water to my tray, misted it down and put my heating mat under. I hope they take root within 5 days... Being hopeful. I've seen some hempy set ups and I think I might give it a try for my first set of non autos.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

put my plastic over yesterday before a guy came to buy some burls. everything is streitching but the early trigger srains. thay are week two of flower now. first piece @DST


----------



## DST (May 27, 2016)

Looks very interesting Dr. Liking it so far.
Greenhouse looks cracking as well lad.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2016)

Some of the Engineers Dreams...solid baseball bats, sweet and fruity aromas...can't wait to sample


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 27, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Cloning time this week! Hope I can take about 6 to 10 clones from my brothers plant.. I want to try 5 in soil and 5 in Rapid Rooters. Waiting on some rooting hormone powder as well. Might try the gel on the RR amd powder on soil.
> 
> View attachment 3691476


You don't really need gel or powder for clones to root.


----------



## Mineralz (May 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Tubes not as well as hopedView attachment 3692542
> 
> 8x4
> View attachment 3692539
> ...


Looking good overall imo Bud. I know you burnt up your clones in the tubes as well so they may have been stunted a bit from the get. I've never messed w flooded tubes, but I've done DWC with buckets/totes all day er'day for the last 5 yrs up until 6 months ago. What nutes do you use btw? I had the best luck w/ Technaflora. Tried AN for 1 cycle(i still have a bit left that's just chilling) and I got hella nute-burn even with my "less is more" attitude. I never rocked more than 50% strength on any liquid nute, but then again I never tried the so-called "organic" hydroponic nutes. There's alot of animosity towards that topic so Ima just...not poke at it lol. Just makin convo my guy  I'm doing all organic soil atm, but I still have all my hydro shit. May find a way to incorporate it later or do a plant or 2 here and there DWC-style. Veg growth is no-joke though with hydro.....I do miss that bit



Dr.D81 said:


> put my plastic over yesterday before a guy came to buy some burls. everything is streitching but the early trigger srains. thay are week two of flower now. View attachment 3692854View attachment 3692856first piece @DST View attachment 3692859


Damn Doc....that greenhouse....me likie. Errrrmagurrrddd I can't wait til I can do outdoor grows here!! Ya'll be growing straight up TREES. I wanna see what a 5-10 lb tree looks like in real life...Club 600-style....

How long have you been blowing? You do some nice work man. Is that a black-light piece or just neon green? Fascinating to watch someone blow glass. You do any work with bongs? Or just mostly pipes and the like? Would love to purchase a piece from you sometime. Support your local RIU family!! Shit on here is better than anywhere else nywayz



DST said:


> Some of the Engineers Dreams...solid baseball bats, sweet and fruity aromas...can't wait to sample
> View attachment 3692878
> View attachment 3692879 View attachment 3692880 View attachment 3692881 View attachment 3692882 View attachment 3692883


Man that Engi looks amazing man! Excellent work! Plz lemme know about the smoke report. I'm hoping my JBxED is female. When I was reading the genetics and characteristics that ED just sounded like my shit lol. Unfortunately it wasnt on the webbie nymore so i'm forced to wait and hope :/



numberfour said:


> Alright 600, filled the 1.2 tent as usual, seed plants in the middle, cuts on the outside. 17 or so strains, think its the last time I do this haha
> View attachment 3692575


Hellz yea 4!! What all you got cracking in there? Give us the lowdown on the seed runs as well =) You do good work


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 27, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> You don't really need gel or powder for clones to root.


I've seen some saying that during my research on cloning. I figured whats a few bucks to help aid in root growth. If anything I need a couple cfls to light them up and save vs using a 150 watt. I'm not even sure what I'll do with the 8 clones if they root cause my tent is beginning to fill out..


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 27, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I've seen some saying that during my research on cloning. I figured whats a few bucks to help aid in root growth. If anything I need a couple cfls to light them up and save vs using a 150 watt. I'm not even sure what I'll do with the 8 clones if they root cause my tent is beginning to fill out..


Yeah they don't need much light even a 15 watt cfl would do. Maybe try vertical growing its a more efficient use of space and light.


----------



## Gary Ganja (May 27, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Grizquack is cute.I clone in perlite.I make a tiny hempy system.These days i dont even think about the clones.
> Put them in perlite with rainwater.10 days later the leaves will have yellowed and roots are ready to put
> in a small pot of growing medium.Easy Peasy.Your clones will be fine.Collect fresh rainwater if u can.


(N00b question) are the the clones leaves SUPPOSED to yellow? Is that a sign for knowing they are ready to up pot? And also, on average, how many days, from cut are your clones ready to up pot


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2016)

Gary Ganja said:


> (N00b question) are the the clones leaves SUPPOSED to yellow? Is that a sign for knowing they are ready to up pot? And also, on average, how many days, from cut are your clones ready to up pot


Not necessarily. Look for new growth and roots.
As for time. It depends on the strain.....some as few as 5 days and some as long as 3 weeks.


cof


----------



## Gary Ganja (May 27, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Not necessarily. Look for new grow and roots.
> As for time. It depends on the strain.....some as few as 5 days and some as long as 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> cof


Wow, ok thanx


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

to answer the question I started blowing glass dec 15 and yes I would love to make a piece for anyone and have a few already.

bobs purple fireballs cut reveg didn't take so it is gone and should have his green cut Monday to try. so far this is my favorite but been a long time since I smoke his other cut. as you can see she stayed green for me
  @DST @genuity @BobBitchen


----------



## supreme bean (May 28, 2016)

Gary Ganja said:


> (N00b question) are the the clones leaves SUPPOSED to yellow? Is that a sign for knowing they are ready to up pot? And also, on average, how many days, from cut are your clones ready to up pot


Hi.Mine usually yellow.Its a sign that the energy has been used to make roots.Depending on temps 10 days to 3 weeks.
Most growers have a favorite cloning method.I have found some strains are super easy to clone.C99 and AK47.are two examples which i find easy.I dont mist or change the water.I just have a look when i think they are rooted.
Root Riot cubes are good also.


----------



## supreme bean (May 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> to answer the question I started blowing glass dec 15 and yes I would love to make a piece for anyone and have a few already.
> 
> Any pics of the glass?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

@Dr.D81 I enjoy the taste of the green cut much more, sorry to to see the other cut disappear, was a looker.
I have a new pak of fireballs & a few beans from the tester pak still, 
and a few crosses to go through


----------



## numberfour (May 28, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Hellz yea 4!! What all you got cracking in there? Give us the lowdown on the seed runs as well =) You do good work


Hey Mineralz, haha thanks for the kind comments, like wise man, always see good plants from you.

Cuts, 
Dog #1, #2 - BB
Deepblue x Livers #2 -BB
Green Crack - HSO
Sunshine Daydream - Bodhi
Sorcerers Apprentice - Bodhi
Cheese - gifted cut, had her around 10 years, still my Mrs favourite smoke
2x Blueberry x Cheese, seeds gifted from the guy who gave me the cheese cut
Super Lemon Haze - GHS, gifted cut from a friend

Seeds,
2x Bluepit - BB
2x Fireballs - BB
2x Lightsaber - Exotics Genetix
2x Christmas Cookies - Exotic Gentix
2x Tree of Life - Bodhi
2x Goji Og - Bodhi
2x Blueberry Hashplant - Bodhi
2x Cuvee - TGA

Pic of new puppy


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Hey Mineralz, haha thanks for the kind comments, like wise man, always see good plants from you.
> 
> Cuts,
> Dog #1, #2 - BB
> ...


Great lookin line up & pup !


----------



## DST (May 28, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Hey Mineralz, haha thanks for the kind comments, like wise man, always see good plants from you.
> 
> Cuts,
> Dog #1, #2 - BB
> ...


Very cute pup not a bad line up either...just a couple of strains then lol.


----------



## GemuGrows (May 28, 2016)

Hey i'm looking for some advice hah.

I was biking along a railroad track yesterday and got surrounded by cops and they handcuffed me for like an hour and searched my backpack and found a small petty misdemeanor amount of pot and charged me for it.

#1- I wasnt under arrest, is it cool that they kept me handcuffed for like an hour?

#2- Any idea why they were allowed to search my backpack?


The charge is not a big deal but i'd rather not have it. But i'd also like to slam the police department if they illegally detained and searched me


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2016)

1. unfortunately, they were probably within their rights.

2. not sure about that one. you might want to consult an attorney.


cof


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 28, 2016)

Afternoon everyone! Got a free tv for the man cave! Clones 5 out of 8 that I took look hearty and something is going on lol

Oh and my 600 is doing alright...might be giving my runt to my brother to watch over


----------



## Zspy1985 (May 28, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey i'm looking for some advice hah.
> 
> I was biking along a railroad track yesterday and got surrounded by cops and they handcuffed me for like an hour and searched my backpack and found a small petty misdemeanor amount of pot and charged me for it.
> 
> ...


Why would they have reason to search unless looking for someone matching your description? I would be pissed if I was on a freaking bicycle and I got taken by a bunch of cops..

Sounds like you had a case of wrong place wrong time syndrome..

But if your not under arrest then why the cuffs? You got detained for no reason for an hour sounds fishey...


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2016)

Piggy fuckers. Sorry to hear. Sounds like a lawyer could get this tossed... What a pain in the ass.


----------



## @TheWeedNerd (May 28, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Hey Mineralz, haha thanks for the kind comments, like wise man, always see good plants from you.
> 
> Cuts,
> Dog #1, #2 - BB
> ...


Puppy=Adorable


----------



## GemuGrows (May 28, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Why would they have reason to search unless looking for someone matching your description? I would be pissed if I was on a freaking bicycle and I got taken by a bunch of cops..
> 
> Sounds like you had a case of wrong place wrong time syndrome..
> 
> But if your not under arrest then why the cuffs? You got detained for no reason for an hour sounds fishey...


yeah i have no idea.

I'm thinking about going after them for it but maybe I should just leave it alone.

Pretty sure I was illegally handcuffed/detained/searched.

Pots decriminalized in my state but its still illegal. I still don't want a stupid little pot charge for this.

I think I can take it to court if I have the option.


I asked if I was under arrest and they said no and I asked why I was handcuffed and they didn't give me an answer.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

While " detained" they cuff you for "their & your" saftey....
Is what they say....
I believe that's legal, as for the search, not so sure
Lawler up or pay....sucks either way
Good luck


----------



## supchaka (May 28, 2016)

I've been cuffed several times for just "questioning" lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2016)

I asked nicely if the officer would mind loosening my cuffs after I was arrested. They hurt my wrists sitting in the cop car. He let me out to loosen them before we drove to the station. 

As for advice, get a lawyer to get the charge dropped. You aren't going to 'get' anything else, but you could most likely get the charge dropped for them having no reason to search you.


----------



## GemuGrows (May 28, 2016)

Thanks all for the info I genuine very very much appreciate it!


Fun thing from my brain today:


"This is where health becomes very sticky."
-Sen. Bernie Sanders

*Granted I took that very out of context 

But yeah I think I'm going to try and get the charges dropped. In my state my charge might as well be a speeding ticket, but i still don't want it.


----------



## Figgy (May 28, 2016)

Just poppin in to say hello to everyone. Everyone's grows are looking good. Been busy with work. I have a long weekend so I'll be dropping porn randomly. Here's some Fireballs monster veg porn! About 2' tall with 25-30 tops.
Edit: can't forget the Lambsbread rosin. Been smoking nothing but this for a while now. I'm spoiled as crap


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

a few slymer shots..


----------



## oldman60 (May 28, 2016)

Everyone have a good weekend, stay safe stay stoned.
Thank you to all who served.
Lemonshine went outside this week, SFV x Karma OG,
Rum Bayou, Nebula, 8Ball Kush coming along.
Been real busy with the family lately.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> a few slymer shots..
> View attachment 3694064
> View attachment 3694062 View attachment 3694063


Fkn nice dude! Limey smell, taste?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

I haven't tasted it yet, it still has a few weeks to go.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fkn nice dude! Limey smell, taste?


We all have the same cut though. Lime slushy. Nice high. Seems daytime to me. Taste is unreal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> View attachment 3694035


awesome Rorschach Figgy, looks like an owl


----------



## DST (May 29, 2016)

And its got a bow tie on!


----------



## numberfour (May 29, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Great lookin line up & pup !


Thanks Bob. Man the frost on Slymer 



DST said:


> Very cute pup not a bad line up either...just a couple of strains then lol.


Thanks DST. Haha just a few


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2016)

double too cool for school haha


----------



## intenseneal (May 29, 2016)

Harvest time! Girls are 48 hours of dark, starting to chop today.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2016)

Saw thus when i was out on the bike today. Places like this being turned over constantly in the Dam. 4550 plants at different stages. 7 rooms. 26 lights. They were not paying for water or electricity and it states the police were working with Waternet and Liander who are the water and electricity companies respectively. It rambles on about the rooms being filled with soil, the nutrients case found and the extraction system lol. Quote detailed actually. Then theres a letter from the Mayor saying the buidling closed blah blah. 2 peeps were caught.


----------



## Figgy (May 29, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Harvest time! Girls are 48 hours of dark, starting to chop today.


I'm chopping today too


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2016)

Popped my cherry......some "unstable maple"
 
Waiting on a vacuum purge


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

About 6weeks. Things are fattening up. Love growing in sips.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Some close-ups


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Did I post my outdoor here? Can't remember. Transplanted yesterday.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey i'm looking for some advice hah.
> 
> I was biking along a railroad yesterday and got surrounded by cops and they handcuffed me for like an hour and searched my backpack and found a small petty misdemeanor amount of pot and charged me for it.
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> 1. unfortunately, they were probably within their rights.
> 
> 2. not sure about that one. you might want to consult an attorney.
> 
> ...


Depends on the state in GA that is not how it works. They cant detanin you that long with out cause. Get a lawer is my advice always even on a small charge. Ecen small charges add up and will turn in to felonys after a couple time most places.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2016)

Lightdep is moving long


----------



## GemuGrows (May 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Depends on the state in GA that is not how it works. They cant detanin you that long with out cause. Get a lawer is my advice always even on a small charge. Ecen small charges add up and will turn in to felonys after a couple time most places.


not in GA but yes i'm sure that advice is the same for me.

Definitely will get a lawyers advice, or possibly a lawyer.

Id rather keep my record clean hah


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2016)

The reason i used ga is i got off some shit there because they detained me with out cause for to long so i know there hiw the law reads. Outer places will be different. Lawers are expensive because they are worth it


----------



## DST (May 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> About 6weeks. Things are fattening up. Love growing in sips.
> View attachment 3694571 View attachment 3694573 View attachment 3694574 View attachment 3694575


Looks fantastic SG. How long can you leave this set up? I.e if you had to go away.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Looks fantastic SG. How long can you leave this set up? I.e if you had to go away.


I was told 10 days between watering them. I have not had to add any to mine yet after a week


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Looks fantastic SG. How long can you leave this set up? I.e if you had to go away.


With the big tubs 10-14days. It works great.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 29, 2016)

was watching a video y'day with alan adkinson (Grokashi) talking while walking through the sips, fucking stalks the size of trees.


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2016)

Chocolate mint og-




Thin mint cookies -


Brian berry cough -


Sour D-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Chocolate mint og-
> 
> View attachment 3694834
> 
> ...


All of em look good, but damn that BBC is going to be a beast eh!! Love those leaves


----------



## Mineralz (May 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Chocolate mint og-
> 
> View attachment 3694834
> 
> ...


Hell yea man. Looking shexxy yesh! I wanna see what that Choc Mint OG does for ya outdoors. My 2 indoors are looking hella-good. All your girls look fine as wine


----------



## Figgy (May 29, 2016)

Fireballs from Breeders Boutique. Chopped on day 64.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2016)

Mystery Dirt Lemon #1 is starting to reveg!






Chopped her:





Precious OG from Garden Boss - Hit it with Jaki and JOG pollen:




Deck:




Jigs Maui Wowie:




Picked up a couple #30 and #20 smarties and some soil. I need to do some transplanting.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## intenseneal (May 29, 2016)

Last pics before chopping and some trimmed buds. Love my 600. Scrog is awesome, i got some nice nugs that would have been a lot smaller if the screen was not in use, almost no micro buds. Going to finish the last of the trimming in the morning, im beat. 6 plants for next grow to move to the 4x4 as well to finish veg under the 600w mh. Purple Girl Scout Cookies finished out with some nice purple. Now some pics


----------



## intenseneal (May 29, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I'm chopping today too


Happy harvesting. Easy one for me only 3 plants but heafty girls, 80% done.


----------



## intenseneal (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> About 6weeks. Things are fattening up. Love growing in sips.
> View attachment 3694571 View attachment 3694573 View attachment 3694574 View attachment 3694575


Awesome for 6 weeks. Very nice.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> With the big tubs 10-14days. It works great.


Sounds interesting. I run 4-5 largish pots and need something for when I go away. Where did you glean the information from bru?


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

@hyroot got me started on them @DST. I have build information in my thread. What I made is basically an oversized octopot. In full flower it's 7-10 days for a refill. Just did it in fact. Here are some true 6week photos at with the lights off


----------



## SomeGuy (May 30, 2016)

Gorilla glue roots in the water. They are coming out of a peet wick that is attached to a 10gl smartpot.


----------



## supreme bean (May 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Here's my next lot for the vertical cab. Still contemplating whether to do 5 or 6 ( 5 being the legal limit lmfao)....although growing with lights is also not strictly accepted. Yup. NL sucks the fat clog..
> From top left to right. GG4. Fireballs. Dog
> Bottom Hotdog. Deep Blue. Dog.
> 
> View attachment 3683936


the laws are weird in holland.i prefer a culture where no one gives a shiit.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 30, 2016)

What up crew. Was looking at my, outdoor. Grow, and see I put out blue pit, and, sour kush. From breeders boutique. Think I have a dog, and fire balls too. Will post up. Some time this week .


Also doing good. Just busy working for john Deere. As a Ag mechanic now.


----------



## oldman60 (May 30, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What up crew. Was looking at my, outdoor. Grow, and see I put out blue pit, and, sour kush. From breeders boutique. Think I have a dog, and fire balls too. Will post up. Some time this week .
> 
> 
> Also doing good. Just busy working for john Deere. As a Ag mechanic now.


Good to hear from you Cali looking forward to your post.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 30, 2016)

Hey glad to see some old friends on here. 

Just dug two holes 3x3x3. Man what a job. But we'll worth it. 10 to go. 

Will have some bb club bud pics. Too. Just harvest my spring grow. Doc' s strain came out dank. Trying to revenge that one, and a dog. Fire ball reveg already.


----------



## dababydroman (May 30, 2016)

hey everybody lng time no talk! miss yall man... everythings been fairly fine over here... my plans to come out and work with my homie in cali fell through unfortunately... so I'm still stuck in the south.. but financially situations are... ehh they are better... I'm so scared the only thing I know how to do is grow weed.. and I need to raise the money to move to a legal state and buy enough equiptment to make a living off of growing.. that's my goal... I have know idea wat do do first.. other than save money..


----------



## dababydroman (May 30, 2016)

cant wait to be legal man.and have that weight off my shoulders..


----------



## dababydroman (May 30, 2016)

I have so much catching up to do


----------



## DST (May 30, 2016)

Good to see you Cali209 and Droman.


----------



## dababydroman (May 30, 2016)

got some pics for yall soon got some bunch of lil seedlings that went into flower at like 3 iinches tall its weird.. but a bunch of others also some went into flower and were like half way done and now trying to go back to veg I'm freakin out kinda.. cause I want to harvest good bud from them and then let them reveg.... so I gues I need to build a dark greenhouse type thing out of pvp pipe and tarp maybe? has anyone done this from the 6? like something I cam put over my plants in flower every evening that just some tarp or black trash bag with holes in it right? as long as sufficient air flow I should be good?


----------



## dababydroman (May 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Good to see you Cali209 and Droman.


you as well! I have friends in texas growing some cheese surprise buddy! yee haw. well its tech cheese sur X (cheese surprise x N1)


----------



## oldman60 (May 30, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> got some pics for yall soon got some bunch of lil seedlings that went into flower at like 3 iinches tall its weird.. but a bunch of others also some went into flower and were like half way done and now trying to go back to veg I'm freakin out kinda.. cause I want to harvest good bud from them and then let them reveg.... so I gues I need to build a dark greenhouse type thing out of pvp pipe and tarp maybe? has anyone done this from the 6? like something I cam put over my plants in flower every evening that just some tarp or black trash bag with holes in it right? as long as sufficient air flow I should be good?


@Dr.D81 has some light dep going now as well as a couple others.
You should find plenty of advice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2016)

Hi guys hope you all had a great Memorial Day. We went to some parks the past couple days and took some walks along the rivers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> got some pics for yall soon got some bunch of lil seedlings that went into flower at like 3 iinches tall its weird.. but a bunch of others also some went into flower and were like half way done and now trying to go back to veg I'm freakin out kinda.. cause I want to harvest good bud from them and then let them reveg.... so I gues I need to build a dark greenhouse type thing out of pvp pipe and tarp maybe? has anyone done this from the 6? like something I cam put over my plants in flower every evening that just some tarp or black trash bag with holes in it right? as long as sufficient air flow I should be good?


If they are already reveging it might be to late. If you want to run a spring crop you want it to be done by mid may to prvent that from happening. This is mine i am covering now to finish so i can put out my thrid crop first of August


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2016)

Blue pit 8x4

Lemon venom 8x4

Group shot 
 


Still around 3 week left I flipped the 22/4


----------



## greenjambo (May 31, 2016)

PLemon
 
 
Some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2016)

nicely done jambo lad


----------



## DST (May 31, 2016)

Is that plemon clone or seed?


----------



## greenjambo (May 31, 2016)

Clone, DGTs finest !


----------



## DST (May 31, 2016)

hardcore lad, making hash on broken glas, raaar!


----------



## budolskie (May 31, 2016)

My m8 just brought me this down 

Couple of dabs worth


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2016)

looks like chocolate might be a good investment......

*Clubbers ditch cocaine for cocoa: Snorting lines of CHOCOLATE is the latest way to get high in Europe's clubs*

*Dedicated nights offer clubbers raw cocoa in drink, pill or powdered form*
*One club boasts of 'nights where natural high vibes roam wild and free'*
*Chocolatier has invented device that allows you to snort powder on the go*
*Raw cocoa gives rush of endorphins, relaxes muscles and boosts energy*
By Simon Tomlinson for MailOnline

Published: 07:33 EST, 31 May 2016 | Updated: 08:26 EST, 31 May 2016


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3617575/Clubbers-ditch-cocaine-cocoa-Snorting-lines-CHOCOLATE-latest-way-high-Europe-s-clubs.html#comments


Clubbers are turning to a new high to sweeten their party experience – chocolate.

A new craze of snorting lines of cocoa is sweeping through Europe's clubs, with dedicated events now offering it in place of alcohol and drugs like cocaine and ecstasy.

At one monthly party in Berlin, ravers keep dancing until dawn just from the buzz of raw chocolate taken in drink, pill or powdered form. 

Scroll down for videos









Sweet night out: A new craze of snorting lines of cocoa is sweeping through Europe's clubs as revellers seek out healthy and legal ways of getting a euphoric rush when they go out partying. Pictured: Belgian chocolatier Dominique Persoone snorts powdered cocoa from a device he invented to dispense the chocolate on the go





Candy kicks: At one monthly party in Berlin (not pictured), ravers keep dancing until dawn just from the buzz of raw cocoa taken in drink, pill or powdered form

Lucid from Alchemy Eros boasts of giving clubbers 'a dynamic gathering... where music, dance and natural high vibes roam wild and free'. 

It adds: 'We do not serve alcohol, but this does not make us 'anti' anything.

'We have local artisans and culinary adventurers serving various high vibe medicines such as raw Cacao, super-food smoothies, herbal concoctions, vegan cuisine and much more.' 

Advocates say raw cocoa is far more potent than previously believed. 




It first provides a rush of endorphins into your bloodstream which can fuel feelings of euphoria, especially when coupled with dance music.

The chocolate also contains high amounts of magnesium which relaxes your muscles.

A recent study by London's Kingston University on cyclists also found that chocolate can make you go faster and further.

It is thought that epicatechin, a plant chemical particularly abundant in dark chocolate, gives the body a boost by widening the blood vessels.











Dominique Persoone made the device for a Rolling Stones party in 2007.

But the concept has taken off and been used by culinary innovators such as Heston Blumenthal at his restaurant The Fat Duck.

Diners are given a special mix of Dominican Republic or Peruvian cocoa powder mixed with raspberry, ginger and mint to snort.

But this practise has now migrated from the dinner table to the dance floor as clubbers increasingly seek out healthy and legal ways of escaping from the rigours of life.

Morning Gloryville, a rave company that organises dance parties from London to New York, stocks Lucid's bar with cacao drinks and pills.


Lucid organiser Ruby May says she mixes 18lbs of cocoa for the night with honey, agave syrup and cinnamon to give users an even more aromatic experience. 

She told OZY: 'It's like a smooth, sensual hug in a cup.' 













With Mr Persoone's device, users pack the powder into two small spoons fixed to a trigger mechanism.

They then hold the device close to their nose and press the lever, sending it shooting up their nostrils.

The tattoo-clad 46-year-old said: 'The mint and the ginger really tinkle your nose. Then the mint flavour goes down and the chocolate stays in your brain.

'It has taken him years to develop the perfect snorting powder as early experiments with pure cocoa powder revealed it was too dry. 


Before he hit on the tingling sensation of mint and ginger, he was using a mix which contained chili.

'It's a very bad idea,' he said in an interview earlier this year.

The chocolate shooters, which sell for €45 (£30) each, have been exported to Russia, India, Canada, Australia and the United States.

The packaging bears a warning against excessive sniffing, but Persoone insists it is safe. 

He was inspired by the role of the nose when tasting food and, he says, a certain idea of fun.

He added: 'The mentality when you think about sniffing is: 'Oh it's kinky, guys who do that stuff.'

'I'm not the bad boy promoting drugs, not at all... Life is boring. Let's have fun.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3617575/Clubbers-ditch-cocaine-cocoa-Snorting-lines-CHOCOLATE-latest-way-high-Europe-s-clubs.html#ixzz4AF7JfdlI


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (May 31, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> looks like chocolate might be a good investment......
> 
> *Clubbers ditch cocaine for cocoa: Snorting lines of CHOCOLATE is the latest way to get high in Europe's clubs*
> 
> ...


It's all fun and games till you're blowing the quick bunny for your next fix


----------



## DST (May 31, 2016)

Sheesh. Everyone walking around looking like they have had their nose up someones butt...Can't do much for the pulling power.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2016)

Strange indeed lol


This blue dream gonna be a big gal me thinks-


----------



## DST (May 31, 2016)

Up-pot for the next cab run.
Group: Right to left just to be backward: 2 dogs, Fireballs, Deep Blue, GG4 (stetch on her makes the dog look stumpy lol)
 
dogs
 
FB
 
GG4 and Deep Blue
 
FB Male
 

Peace, DST


----------



## oldman60 (May 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Up-pot for the next cab run.
> Group: Right to left just to be backward: 2 dogs, Fireballs, Deep Blue, GG4 (stetch on her makes the dog look stumpy lol)
> View attachment 3696355
> dogs
> ...


Do you have any trouble changing the plants from sun to artificial light?


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Do you have any trouble changing the plants from sun to artificial light?


I'm more concerned about going from artificial light to full sun


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I'm more concerned about going from artificial light to full sun


And seed plants seem way more prone to burning for some reason.


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2016)

I've been taking mine in and out quite a bit in the past year, and haven't noticed any issues going from 600's to the bright sun here.


----------



## oldman60 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks guys just curious, I know you have to harden plants going from artificial to sun
but I've never tried the other way 'round.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Gorilla glue roots in the water. They are coming out of a peet wick that is attached to a 10gl smartpot.
> View attachment 3695092 View attachment 3695093


My two seem to be settling in fine. Gave them some water for the first time last night


----------



## SomeGuy (May 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> My two seem to be settling in fine. Gave them some water for the first time last night
> View attachment 3696576


Yeah, it's a super easy way of growing monster healthy plants. I won't be doing anything but sips indoor for flower. Now it's just "tuning" it for more! Cuz more is more.. lol. 

I think mine are drinking about 2gl a day right now.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 31, 2016)

My NL in flower is drinking 1-1.5 gal a day in a 5 gal bucket setup..... looking good guys........


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 31, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2016)

As Jig said, never had any issues going from indoors to outdoors. Only thing that I harden up are clones on the whole. I find seedlings can take a fair bit. The more outdoor sun a seedling receives the bigger the initial sets of leeaves are....ime nothing beats decent sunlight


----------



## chained (Jun 1, 2016)

My 600 girls are three weeks into 12/12 and the show has started  

I love this bit!


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 1, 2016)

That first mo ths of 12 12 is such a tease though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2016)

I've fried a few plants bringing them from indo to outdoor, it can be done  


We have a nice stretch of great weather ahead of us out here  get it gurls!

Blue frost-
 

Marion berry-


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2016)

We must have a dimmable ballast option on our sun in Northern Europe Can't say I have ever fried a plant here


whodatnation said:


> I've fried a few plants bringing them from indo to outdoor, it can be done


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 2, 2016)

Day 41 from seed. 30ish days to go.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)

DST said:


> We must have a dimmable ballast option on our sun in Northern Europe Can't say I have ever fried a plant here


Maybe 




Think that might mean we get more light, not more intense light, idk. I'd like to know but sheeeeit I'm gone to work soon.

Can y'all see the picture?


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2016)

I can see it I can see it. Looks like we need to be in Africa


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm in the red and orange section, too bad the police helicopter training facility is 500 ft from my back door lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)

DST said:


> I can see it I can see it. Looks like we need to be in Africa


I'm eyeballing Australia lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I'm eyeballing Australia lol


that would explain their wildfires


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Will stay where I be


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that would explain their wildfires
> 
> 
> cof


Oh no I ain't got nuphin to do with dat!


Agreed vmsnkr  humboldt co treating me just fine!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm smack in the middle. I just wish the politicos would get their heads out of their arses.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's the world uv index. So does look like the sun is a tad more intense in the states than Northern Europe. 8 in Louisiana and 3ish Northern Europe. Looks like northern Cali is about 6 or so.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Here's the world uv index. So does look like the sun is a tad more intense in the states than Northern Europe. 8 in Louisiana and 3ish Northern Europe. Looks like northern Cali is about 7 or so.
> View attachment 3698211


As far as the sun goes I'm in an excellent spot anyway . Vietnam it is


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Jun 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3698213


Looking good whodat, like farm country.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 2, 2016)

@DST, All BB gear has had favorable response from my MS patients
Dog, Blue Pit and Jake's Dream were most favored for relief of pain and spasms.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3698213


Hell yeah Whodat. Looking good my friend


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. Part of a dream come true for sure, it ain't even half time yet, got a ways to go  loving it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)

Joined the 600 back in 2010, with a few lights.
Love you guys


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 2, 2016)

Sup 6erz. Here's the update on what's poppin under mine =)

*CRITICAL CHEESE DAY 40 FROM FLIP*
 
 

*HSO CHOCOLATE MINT #1 DAY 40 FROM FLIP

 
 

HSO CHOCOLATE MINT #2 DAY 40 FROM FLIP

 
 

Few more weeks to go  Will update in another week. Starting to see some nice colorations in CM#2 and a little bit on the Cheese. So much funk...*


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Sup 6erz. Here's the update on what's poppin under mine =)
> 
> *CRITICAL CHEESE DAY 40 FROM FLIP*
> View attachment 3698438
> ...


Hell yeah good to see what to look forward to,,, got a handful of them outdoors here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Joined the 600 back in 2010, with a few lights.
> Love you guys


Right on! Clean grow and happy plants what more could you ask for. You and jigfresh are the reason i started posting not just lurking. 600 and the back at it grow was what did it.
Couple pics for the 600


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yesterday i had an abscessed tooth pulled and got some antibiotics so not asleep at 9pm. Didnt realize how much it was wairing on me.now i have to catch up in the garden and the garden


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2016)

Dentist pron

Looking good everyone. How long you been running the light dep for Dr?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

About two weeks or so but had about a third of them trigger when i was at joedank's. I am pretty happy about that as now i know which will be good breeding stock for local outdoor.
Fireballs was one
 The rest are setting the first flowers now


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2016)

anyone with munchies?????

*High times: Oregon allows sale of pot edibles and oils to the general public for the first time*

*Recreational marijuana sales became legal in Oregon last fall*
*Medical marijuana dispensaries participating in an early sales program may add edibles and extracts to the things they can legally sell*
*Under the current early sales program, one dose of cannabis-infused edible can have no more than 15 milligrams of THC*
*Consumers can buy up to 1 gram of oil, or cannabis extract, with no more than 1,000 milligrams of THC per cartridge*
*Customers are limited to one purchase per day*
By Associated Press

Published: 20:02 EST, 2 June 2016 | Updated: 22:47 EST, 2 June 2016









Ray Berrian has been smoking marijuana for years. But on Thursday he walked into a store on a busy street in the Portland suburbs and legally bought an 'edible'— three small squares of rich chocolate infused with cannabis oil — for the first time.

Berrian, a 66-year-old retired elementary school teacher, was one of hundreds of recreational users who lined up at retail stores around Oregon to buy such pot-infused sweets as the state made their sale legal to the general public for the first time.

'It's new for me, it's new for a lot of my friends that there can be such a thing. I'm not really familiar with edibles so this will be actually new for me,' he said. 'I'm kind of excited about getting home and trying these with some coffee.'










Cannabis-infused lemon truffles await packaging at the Chalice Farms industrial kitchen in Portland









Chalice Farms production manager John Schuch wraps cannabis-infused hazelnut milk chocolates infused with marijuana in foil papers to prepare for sale at the company headquarters in Portland

Recreational marijuana sales became legal in Oregon last fall.

Now, medical marijuana dispensaries participating in an early sales program may add edibles and extracts to the things they can legally sell to recreational users.

Under the current early sales program, one dose of cannabis-infused edible can have no more than 15 milligrams of THC; consumers can buy up to 1 gram of oil, or cannabis extract, with no more than 1,000 milligrams of THC per cartridge.

Customers are limited to one purchase per day.

The Oregon Liquor Control Commission is in the process of licensing producers and expects to authorize recreational shops later this year. Oregon also wants to cap the dose for individual edible products at 5 milligrams each — half of what's allowed in Colorado and Washington state.





Thursday was the first day recreational marijuana users could legally purchase marijuana edibles and oils in Oregon









An employee displays a limeade-flavored cannabis-infused gummy candy at the Chalice Farms industrial kitchen









William Simpson, president of Chalice Farms, holds a display of his company's cannabis-infused truffles, chocolates and gummy candies at the company headquarters

Dispensaries participating in the early recreational sales program can do so until Dec. 31, by which point Oregon authorities hope to have a licensing program in place for stand-alone recreational marijuana stores.

Marijuana entrepreneurs have been gearing up for Thursday's business for weeks, anticipating a rush by the general public on the newly available products. Edibles had already been available for legal sale to medical marijuana card holders.

At Chalice Farms, every employee was recruited to wrap and box up hundreds of pot-infused goodies before their four Portland-area stores opened their doors at 9 a.m. The kitchen at the company's headquarters can produce 500 packages of candies a day.

Customers poured into the company's retail location in Tigard, southwest of Portland as soon as its doors opened.




By 11 a.m., the lime-flavored, cannabis-infused gummies were sold out. Business was brisk at the glass case displaying brightly colored boxes of truffles in salted caramel, coconut, lemon meringue and peanut butter flavors.

Other offerings included gummies in a variety of fruit flavors and chocolate toffees, white chocolate chai squares and milk chocolate infused with hazelnut alongside the marijuana. The edibles sold for $12 to $16 per package.

'Right now, the whole team, it's all hands on deck, and they're working hard to get it done,' said William Simpson, the company's president. 'This is a huge day for Oregon.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3622877/Oregon-allows-sale-pot-edibles-oils-general-public.html#ixzz4AWl06dxB 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2016)

Lil spamming almost 6 weeks. About a pound


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2016)

Hell yeah @ errrrbody! 

Here's one of the chocolate mints from hso, this morning-


Making the 200 gallon pot look a bit more normal lol


This blue dream on the other hand,,,, hasn't quite filled out its 600 gallon pot!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Hell yeah @ errrrbody!
> 
> Here's one of the chocolate mints from hso, this morning-
> View attachment 3698738
> ...


Looking top notch as always. I need to get my two full season in pots bigger than the tens they are in now.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Hell yeah @ errrrbody!
> 
> Here's one of the chocolate mints from hso, this morning-
> View attachment 3698738
> ...


I've never grown such a plant outdoors but I'm always wondering how much of those pots do the roots actually get to? In my head they seem like they would get maybe a couple feet wide before they make it thru the pot and continue growing down into the soil. Please enlighten me sir


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't say a container 3x3x3 work better than something 1x4x4. Use numbers that equal the same volume for my example, (my math sucks) like both container have 200 gal of soil, just in a different shape.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2016)

And one more question! I know I should be in the outdoor thread but I know there's enough of you in here. If you had a tractor to just work the whole plot over would you rather do that and plant them straight in the ground? I'm thinking that would be a $ saver all around. I've always wanted to own a bobcat just haven't had a reason!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2016)

supchaka said:


> And one more question! I know I should be in the outdoor thread but I know there's enough of you in here. If you had a tractor to just work the whole plot over would you rather do that and plant them straight in the ground? I'm thinking that would be a $ saver all around. I've always wanted to own a bobcat just haven't had a reason!


Check into no -till for that first..........


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

supchaka said:


> And one more question! I know I should be in the outdoor thread but I know there's enough of you in here. If you had a tractor to just work the whole plot over would you rather do that and plant them straight in the ground? I'm thinking that would be a $ saver all around. I've always wanted to own a bobcat just haven't had a reason!


The 1 x 4 x4 will grow a wider plant
3x3x3 will go taller and if the roots can work through the pot they damn sure will root in the ground.
in the ground with a slight raised bed will give you the largest over all plants
 put 24 in clones in july 1st and still topped ten ft on half the plants. The 4 gg4 made 8ft and pulled like 17 units out of a 11 x 20. Looking to top that with two plants this year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

And the light dep is getting its stretch on big time
 rum bayou #17
 cherrypieglue #3


----------



## numberfour (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yesterday i had an abscessed tooth pulled and got some antibiotics so not asleep at 9pm. Didnt realize how much it was wairing on me.


That shit takes its toll on your body and mind. Had the same a couple of weeks ago, half my face went through doors before me haha. Rest up a bit if you can and salt water rinses work wonders.

Flipped the tent Monday night...first flower of 2016


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I've never grown such a plant outdoors but I'm always wondering how much of those pots do the roots actually get to? In my head they seem like they would get maybe a couple feet wide before they make it thru the pot and continue growing down into the soil. Please enlighten me sir


I find feeder roots out past the canopy. I've always been under the impression that the canopy and root system mirror each other for the most part, decent root system going out as far as the canopy does. From what I understand cannabis grows most its roots laterally, not down deep like say grape vines. The most important and "alive" parts of the soil are in the top 18" and the top 6" being even more important.



supchaka said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't say a container 3x3x3 work better than something 1x4x4. Use numbers that equal the same volume for my example, (my math sucks) like both container have 200 gal of soil, just in a different shape.


Re- the top 18" (imo) are the most important. For me, I'd rather a 4x4x1 over a 3x3x3 even though the later has 11 more cubic feet of soil. I woul worry about the 3ft deep one staying too wet on the bottom and going anaerobic. 



supchaka said:


> And one more question! I know I should be in the outdoor thread but I know there's enough of you in here. If you had a tractor to just work the whole plot over would you rather do that and plant them straight in the ground? I'm thinking that would be a $ saver all around. I've always wanted to own a bobcat just haven't had a reason!


Big plants are a product of prohibition,,, future legal grows WITHOUT plant number limits will all be smaller plants, and lots of em'.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Check into no -till for that first..........


That 600 is no-till  and will be long as I got something to do with it. I planted a mix cover crop over the winter, crimson clover, rye grass, and wild radish.


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 3, 2016)

organic Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the input whodat and dr, that's the 2 I was looking for!  I'm still in a tract house, but I know where I need to be heading eventually!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> That 600 is no-till  and will be long as I got something to do with it. I planted a mix cover crop over the winter, crimson clover, rye grass, and wild radish.


I am trying to learn this to try a run in my SIP's with no till I am thinking for a perpetual run of autos's this would be the ticket since the old roots are left in place etc........so just keep planting and going on.......


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2016)

Engineers Dream.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 3, 2016)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream.
> View attachment 3698928


That looks way better than the Ed I grew out. . Good job man


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2016)

Der you go  I still got ED beans dammit, been wanting to pop em.


Brewing up 400 gallons of tea here- 
 

These gals being pushed perty hard in this fresh soil,,, they'll adjust soon enough-


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> That looks way better than the Ed I grew out. . Good job man


Cheers SG. The F2s as you would expect have a fair distribution of phenotypes. They are all sat leaning on the whole with similar sour fruity smells...bit rotten fruit as an undertone. I started with 20 and whittled them down to 7 not including the one I snapped which I cloned anyway (that has a real sour smell). Male looks like a bit of a yielder so the f3s should be cracking. Can't wait to try it....been too long without the ED.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Der you go  I still got ED beans dammit, been wanting to pop em.
> 
> 
> Brewing up 400 gallons of tea here-
> ...


400 gallons of tea is about how much my Gran use to drink of a morning lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2016)

DST said:


> 400 gallons of tea is about how much my Gran use to drink of a morning lol


Hopefully not this kind 


Day off tomorrow you know what that means,,, braai and brew time  riiiiibs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Hopefully not this kind
> 
> 
> Day off tomorrow you know what that means,,, braai and brew time  riiiiibs


Fuck yea! We did ribs like tuesday bro. It had been a while and they were great.

My tea has been going and the girls get it first thing tomorrow after i run the irrigation. Took a pic when i flipped the ends open on the tarps Next crop will start coming out to ajust and veg till they flower on there own


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

This Granddanky is going to kill it in the vert. So far the sips are working greatput a berry bubble in the other that looked nice


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2016)

Had a braai fail last week put a whole chook in a beer can on the weber and one side of the braai the coals went out ffs.....2 hours later and we are getting hungry so it.got finished in the oven...FAIL. lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

We call that drunk chicken in Louisiana


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

Happy 18th birthday.ADIOS .goodbye.Have Fun.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Had a braai fail last week put a whole chook in a beer can on the weber and one side of the braai the coals went out ffs.....2 hours later and we are getting hungry so it.got finished in the oven...FAIL. lol


Your first mistake was putting a chicken in a beer can lol can goes in chicken.

Either it was a tiny chicken or a giant beer 

I love me some drunk chicken!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP big man. Legend


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 4, 2016)

Is it to soon for a "he's just doing a rope a dope joke"?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2016)

He did pull that from time to time  

The condition he was in struggling with Parkinson's for so long,,, he needed to pass, that's not living it's just being alive.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2016)

I had the good fortune to meet him with his entourage at the Miami airport in 1971. I was thoroughly impressed. 


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Your first mistake was putting a chicken in a beer can lol can goes in chicken.
> 
> Either it was a tiny chicken or a giant beer
> 
> I love me some drunk chicken!


Lol...I wondered wtf was going on....legs and wings sticking out the top and shit.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 4, 2016)

Good day, growers


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Your first mistake was putting a chicken in a beer can lol can goes in chicken.
> 
> Either it was a tiny chicken or a giant beer
> 
> I love me some drunk chicken!


How many chickens could he fit into one can?


Woke up this morning with my tent having no light....bulb blown out? Ballast was running but no light came on after unplugging it. I unplugged it and plugged it back up and still nothing. I swapped out to my 600 watt MH bulb for now.

Excuse the dirty house fan that survived the fire lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## Figgy (Jun 4, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> How many chickens could he fit into one can?
> View attachment 3699729
> 
> Woke up this morning with my tent having no light....bulb blown out? Ballast was running but no light came on after unplugging it. I unplugged it and plugged it back up and still nothing. I swapped out to my 600 watt MH bulb for now.View attachment 3699730
> ...


That is the nicest rig pull I've ever laid eyes on . 









Nice plants


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP Muhammad Ali, he was the greatest even if he said so himself. 
He trained for the Olympics (1960) under Ben Becker in my home town.
I saw him fight a few times and he was always a gentleman.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi guys.. Been a while Hope yall are doing good. Summer hit big time here and i fell in love with a bike 
Had to get a second car but when i saw this bike for sale i got trigger happy 
Been awesome riding to work. Now i just need a licens 
 
Kawasaki 600 R gpz 88' 30'000km.
Hell week at work. 12hour night shifts. Free week all next week. My girls could use some attention..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> How many chickens could he fit into one can?
> View attachment 3699729
> 
> Woke up this morning with my tent having no light....bulb blown out? Ballast was running but no light came on after unplugging it. I unplugged it and plugged it back up and still nothing. I swapped out to my 600 watt MH bulb for now.View attachment 3699730
> ...


Nice and nice man


CPG#3


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice and nice man
> 
> 
> CPG#3View attachment 3700028View attachment 3700029View attachment 3700030


They look great Doc but yours always do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice and nice man
> 
> 
> CPG#3View attachment 3700028View attachment 3700029View attachment 3700030


That bitch is gonna be a hoss huh!!! Hell she already is, built like a linebacker


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3700074


Thats fucking creepy looking


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2016)

Probably looks like what my chicken will look like lmfao....Trying again but without beer can ffs.
Will up date when harvested lol happy Sunday


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks like a nice day DST! Mmmmmm beer.


Brewing up another batch for the upper garden


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2016)

You go canoeing in your Tea whodat? lol.
Was a lovely day here yesterday.

Right, I guess it'll be 3rd time lucky for the chicken on a braai thing. 1 side of the braai just seems to cool down and the coals go out. I think it's due to the vents below being blocked...anyway, it's been renamed a Scottish Chicken Braai due to the fact that most bbq's you have in Scotland get finished off in the oven due to it pissing down with rain, lol....

Have a good week 6ers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2016)

a whopping 24c predicted for north England tomorrow (which for the uninitiated is normally as wet if not more as DST's neck of the woods).

I'm petitioning the bosses at work for a walk out/BBQ depending on their reaction to the news haha


----------



## numberfour (Jun 6, 2016)

1st week of flower, pulled 4 males already, Sorcerers Apprentice, Lightsaber # 2, Blueberry Hashplant #1, Goji Og #1. 13 seed plants left, with a few confirmed females, few suspect males and some not showing yet.

 

Some pics from my outside garden


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## budolskie (Jun 6, 2016)

8x4 coming along nice 
 


Also made this today in chamber now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2016)

Oregon bbq thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-bbq.911415/#post-12664823


----------



## heyguys (Jun 6, 2016)

HSO Purple trainwreck at day 45. Grown in coco with botnicare kind nutrients. Should be a good yielder


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 6, 2016)

How's everybody doing. Been super busy the past couple months. I guess I've missed ALOT. I'm seeing some nice growing going on.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2016)

Brian berry caugh-


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 6, 2016)

heyguys said:


> HSO Purple trainwreck at day 45. Grown in coco with botnicare kind nutrients. Should be a good yielder


I have one of these outdoors now! Vegging @ 4 weeks. She is looking strong indica leaning. 15 inches tall and starting to branch out with a lil LST! Have you grown this before or your first run? I want to see a final nug!


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Brian berry caugh-
> View attachment 3701412


Is Brian coming out to play?
No, he's been a very naughty boy/girl....related to Marion?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats fucking creepy looking


Thats your insides boss lol


----------



## Screaming trees (Jun 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Brian berry caugh-
> View attachment 3701412


No way !! I've been wondering about this one. Can't wait to see the end result. I'm ordering seeds of this one and TGA Subcools Jack The Ripper. Been wanting to grow some of his Agent Orange too. Looking good !!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice and nice man
> 
> 
> CPG#3View attachment 3700028View attachment 3700029View attachment 3700030


Stem is amazing looking! Will stem size be a good judge of the size of a plant?

Was thinking I'm messing up my grow ...dealing with fungus gnats so I didn't water for about 5 days and everything started drooping down and even bent a branch on my largest plant...sigh

oh that brown stuff is cinnamon...trying home remedies before the big guns.

*Day 46 from seed...or day 16ish of flower for them being autos*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

@Zspy1985 i dont know about plant size but t sure hope it is a good indication of the buds it will produce. 

Girls are stretching out just hope they start seting some buds here soon


----------



## numberfour (Jun 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a whopping 24c predicted for north England tomorrow (which for the uninitiated is normally as wet if not more as DST's neck of the woods).
> 
> I'm petitioning the bosses at work for a walk out/BBQ depending on their reaction to the news haha


Haha did you get your BBQ?

We stopped looking at temps once it hit over 26c today, working on a roof was like being in an oven. Come 5pm we had a massive storm knocking out power a few times but what a way to cool down.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 7, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Haha did you get your BBQ?
> 
> We stopped looking at temps once it hit over 26c today, working on a roof was like being in an oven. Come 5pm we had a massive storm knocking out power a few times but what a way to cool down.


Nature's air conditioning.


----------



## Krippled (Jun 7, 2016)

this little clone is about to wrap up...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

@Krippled nice looking clone



So picked up the last two hoods i needed and just need one more fan and some ducting and it will be game on for flower. Might up to 5s and prune them up while i hook all the new hoods up in the 4k room


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 7, 2016)

Any of you guys or gals ever made qwiso with homemade moonshine before? If so how do you let it evaporate? Mine keeps getting all drank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Haha did you get your BBQ?
> 
> We stopped looking at temps once it hit over 26c today, working on a roof was like being in an oven. Come 5pm we had a massive storm knocking out power a few times but what a way to cool down.


nah we opted for fish and chips at the pub instead. Went back at 4 for a couple then on to a Cantonese place in town. just got back home, put my latest drunk present to myself, A cd of some rapper i've got into, a few volcano bags and to the land of nod for me.

Rain threatened but the sun burnt it off. It feels like we could do with a thunderstorm and a good downpour. ffs how British am I haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Any of you guys or gals ever made qwiso with homemade moonshine before? If so how do you let it evaporate? Mine keeps getting all drank


I use a double boiler over an electric stove....190 everclear


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Any of you guys or gals ever made qwiso with homemade moonshine before? If so how do you let it evaporate? Mine keeps getting all drank


did mine on a gridel set at 175ish


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna go double boiler on the stove with ptfe sheet in a Pyrex, just couldn't help but do a couple shots once it was filtered, now my knees are warm lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

anyone have any experience with cbd crystals? 

My bosses old lady has been told she has inoperable kidney cancer and they're looking at the best options to ride it out. I had no idea but you can now legally buy cbd oil and crystals in the UK. Albeit at a crazy high price.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 7, 2016)

My poor Purple Trainwreck was molested by some rude woodland creature last night! I came outside to check on them and she was on her side and dug out of the pot. BASTARDS! She is back in the pot and praying she lives! PT is the plant in the middle.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Any of you guys or gals ever made qwiso with homemade moonshine before? If so how do you let it evaporate? Mine keeps getting all drank


Why the hell would you consider using moonshine for qwiso? It's not called qwoonshine, it's called qwISO. 

I congratulate you for making the better decision and drinking it, lol.


----------



## Krippled (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Krippled nice looking clone
> Thanks Dr.D81
> 
> 
> So picked up the last two hoods i needed and just need one more fan and some ducting and it will be game on for flower. Might up to 5s and prune them up while i hook all the new hoods up in the 4k roomView attachment 3702216


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2016)

cOrn p0rn-


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2016)

So my male pit bull bit a snake in half! Poor thing never had a chance. I had to finish the thing off with some garden shears. Good thing was it wasn't poisonous so no vet visit this time


----------



## Figgy (Jun 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> cOrn p0rn-
> 
> View attachment 3702459 View attachment 3702460


I'm taking the wife and kid out to go blueberry and blackberry picking this weekend. Nothing beats fresh!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> cOrn p0rn-
> 
> View attachment 3702459 View attachment 3702460



Hey who! I want to grow some corn man. Did you go from seed? I might have missed it along the way LOL! I have a big hill and was thinking of cutting in a couple rows of it soon and see how it goes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn brah, working on corn and pumpkins? Turning that yard into a regular farm huh


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2016)

5 kinds of tomatoes, 2 kinds of cucumber, kale, zucchini, 7 kinds of peppers, onions, carrots, basil, cilantro, lettuce, aregano, time, Rosemary, leeks, chives, squash, 2 kinds of watermelons, assortment of flowers... The works


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> 5 kinds of tomatoes, 2 kinds of cucumber, kale, zucchini, 7 kinds of peppers, onions, carrots, basil, cilantro, lettuce, aregano, time, Rosemary, leeks, chives, squash, 2 kinds of watermelons, assortment of flowers... The works
> 
> View attachment 3702581 View attachment 3702582 View attachment 3702583 View attachment 3702585 View attachment 3702586 View attachment 3702587


Love all the space you got. I wish! I have a few chilis, bunch of basil, some squash, zuchini, kum quat, sour mango, 3 different "lettuces", mustard, coriander, cilantro, spinach, some other viet herbs I dont know names of


----------



## chained (Jun 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 3697843
> 
> ...



Hahah, here I am in Australia... growing indoor. Haha

Fuuuuckit


----------



## supchaka (Jun 8, 2016)

6.5 weeks ish SRS baby


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2016)

Big city lights, doing some growing-
Harvested a few of these last year, best purple/pink flowers I've come across.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2016)

whodat, I really took you for a coriander man, not a cilantro'ster lol......

Some shish I made the other week....
 
Fireballs male, sexy mofo
 
I think I may pick this ED as a keeper...it's taking a little longer to finish, but super stank and frostiest with solid nugglebugs to boot!
 
Deep Blue bush.
 
 
And fuk me, I'll say it again, GG4 stretch makes the Dog look like Ewok Ganja!

Peace and coriander for all
DST


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 8, 2016)

chained said:


> Hahah, here I am in Australia... growing indoor. Haha
> 
> Fuuuuckit


I'm in Cali growing indoor as well... Won't be till November till we get to legalize it for recreational. I'm medical so it still doesn't matter to me but helps with the stigma behind the plant as a whole.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2016)

Another pic of the Engineers Dream...


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 8, 2016)

Looking into clones as I can't get them to root in 95 degree plus type weather I'm getting in the east bay. Refuse to run an AC in my tent in the garage unless we hit 100 plus.

Haborside has a long list to choose from:


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Looking into clones as I can't get them to root in 95 degree plus type weather I'm getting in the east bay. Refuse to run an AC in my tent in the garage unless we hit 100 plus.
> 
> Haborside has a long list to choose from:
> View attachment 3703164


The plat cookies is the slowest damn grower of all time, tiny yields, good smoke though. The sunset sherbet is A+!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 8, 2016)

Purple Trainwreck bounced back after the woodland creature incident! I have the cage up now so hopefully this will not happen again! Purple Haze on left, Purple Trainwreck in middle and Cheese on right.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 8, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Purple Trainwreck bounced back after the woodland creature incident! I have the cage up now so hopefully this will not happen again! Purple Haze on left, Purple Trainwreck in middle and Cheese on right.View attachment 3703204


I can't wait to try the Blue Pit again outdoors when you guys get more seeds! I would also like some of just the deep blue!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Purple Trainwreck bounced back after the woodland creature incident! I have the cage up now so hopefully this will not happen again! Purple Haze on left, Purple Trainwreck in middle and Cheese on right.View attachment 3703204


Looks like she'll pull through 
The BP I grew indoors was wonderful,,, nice stinky solid buds.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2016)

How much time left till these isles close in  my back hurts just thinking about it-


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> How much time left till these isles close in  my back hurts just thinking about it-
> View attachment 3703288


Haha I wish I had that problem Who!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 8, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Haha I wish I had that problem Who!


Same here


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2016)

That is going to be ground breaking, news worthy. ....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)

@whodatnation looking great bro! We are working with 5 kinds of toms, 2 kinds of lettuce, keal, eggplant, squash, corn, basil, mint, oregano, and hops. Cant wait for next year when its on my own farm. We are getting part time jobs for the summer so i show a w2 job for the VA loan. What my ass should have been doing when i was driving that lieing ass hat around. live and learn right 
triple purple doja
 Jax garden shots


----------



## chained (Jun 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> How much time left till these isles close in  my back hurts just thinking about it-
> View attachment 3703288


<- Will work for food, board and weed.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2016)

My Lola would like Jax 

Nice plants Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)

Triple Purple Doja but the new pic oops


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Doja but the new pic oops View attachment 3703407


Shit yeah dude, thats a handsome motherfucker


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit yeah dude, thats a handsome motherfucker


Hell yes! Big props to my hommie @Druzil that saved me some males from his big pheno hunt. Between the two of us it was over 500 beans popped


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 9, 2016)

Ummm should they be this tall in 1 gallons? Ordered another 600 watt light as well for the 4x2x5 tent I've been trying to get together lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Ummm should they be this tall in 1 gallons? Ordered another 600 watt light as well for the 4x2x5 tent I've been trying to get together lolView attachment 3703599


Why not, but you'll have to water every day. I've had 6+ footers in 3 gal. but they need
a lot of attention.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Why not, but you'll have to water every day. I've had 6+ footers in 3 gal. but they need
> a lot of attention.


I was thinking of leaving them in it as they only got to be about 2 feet tall from my first grow. Fast & Vast. I loved the 2 Fast 2 Vast I grew though.

I'm extreamly happy I have more toys on the way! But this time I hope they get here without a hitch.


Off topic of weed for a moment ...my wife and I are having another ... Hope for a boy!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I was thinking of leaving them in it as they only got to be about 2 feet tall from my first grow. Fast & Vast. I loved the 2 Fast 2 Vast I grew though.
> 
> I'm extreamly happy I have more toys on the way! But this time I hope they get here without a hitch.
> View attachment 3703878
> ...


Congrats to you and the Mrs. 

Here's some tent shots first is Rum Bayou,E.C. Sour Diesel, SFV x Karma OG,
Nebula, 8 Ball Kush.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

I have two of those 600 setups like that o e. They work great and have a super lumen setting. The timer is shit, I'd get a digital one. Good luck!




Zspy1985 said:


> I was thinking of leaving them in it as they only got to be about 2 feet tall from my first grow. Fast & Vast. I loved the 2 Fast 2 Vast I grew though.
> 
> I'm extreamly happy I have more toys on the way! But this time I hope they get here without a hitch.
> View attachment 3703878
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I was thinking of leaving them in it as they only got to be about 2 feet tall from my first grow. Fast & Vast. I loved the 2 Fast 2 Vast I grew though.
> 
> I'm extreamly happy I have more toys on the way! But this time I hope they get here without a hitch.
> View attachment 3703878
> ...


congrats, great news.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats zspy 

Nice line up oldman and looking great, Rum Bayou is defo on my want list.

10 days since flip

Seeds in the middle, cuts to the sides. Removed the male SSDD, right in pic. Got a great female selection from the seeds.

Females
Fireballs #1
Bluepit # 2 (old testers)
Goji Og #2
Tree Of Life #1, #2
Lightsaber #1
Cuvee #1, #2

Males, out n killed, one day I'll have some space.
Fireballs #2
Bluepit #1
Goji OG #1
Lightsaber #2
Blueberry Hashplant #1, #2
Christmas Cookies #1, #2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I was thinking of leaving them in it as they only got to be about 2 feet tall from my first grow. Fast & Vast. I loved the 2 Fast 2 Vast I grew though.
> 
> I'm extreamly happy I have more toys on the way! But this time I hope they get here without a hitch.
> View attachment 3703878
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 9, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I was thinking of leaving them in it as they only got to be about 2 feet tall from my first grow. Fast & Vast. I loved the 2 Fast 2 Vast I grew though.
> 
> I'm extreamly happy I have more toys on the way! But this time I hope they get here without a hitch.
> View attachment 3703878
> ...


Congrats on lil one comming !!

Im also looking into the same or similar set up you just bought.. Any concerns about heat and what would you be using for ventilation ?


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 10, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I have two of those 600 setups like that o e. They work great and have a super lumen setting. The timer is shit, I'd get a digital one. Good luck!


I was planning on running both my 600 watts on the same timer.



1kemosabe said:


> Congrats on lil one comming !!
> 
> Im also looking into the same or similar set up you just bought.. Any concerns about heat and what would you be using for ventilation ?


I have a 6" Ventech 240 CFM that I bought for my first tent thinking I needed to push air into my tent. But I plan on having 2 fans running in the tent with one blowing over the light and the other making my plants wiggle on oscillation.

Figure its my veg tent and I wanted a 2nd 600 watt with me being able to reduce it to %75 power for my 4x2.

Thanks everyone on the baby! I still can't belive it...I'm having another!!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 10, 2016)

Lemon venom 

Blue pit


Caramel ice 
 



Al 49 days since flip


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2016)

Blue pit looking great Budolskie....dripping by the looks of it.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you ever grown or smoked the most amazing plant on the planet?! Well if you haven't yet, you will someday! It's like I tell people, you can grow her now or you can grow her later, there isn't a 3rd option


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2016)

Lol. Well if it went on trumpet blowing alone, supchaka then i guess there would be no other option......


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Lol. Well if it went on trumpet blowing alone, supchaka then i guess there would be no other option......


U know I started out spoon feeding her to the masses and now I'm just starting to cram her down the throats! Fuck the trumpets, she needs an orchestra!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 10, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Have you ever grown or smoked the most amazing plant on the planet?! Well if you haven't yet, you will someday! It's like I tell people, you can grow her now or you can grow her later, there isn't a 3rd option  View attachment 3704426View attachment 3704428View attachment 3704429View attachment 3704430View attachment 3704431View attachment 3704432View attachment 3704433


I like! What is it! Blue Pit?


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 10, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3704606


Now your playing my tune!!!
Shades of NOLA


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> I like! What is it! Blue Pit?


It's a cross of cherry pie and chemdog that came out sativa dominate, finishes as quick as 7 weeks and will grow about 2x as fast as anything else  she has brought tears of joy (literally) to my eyes on several occasions. Standing at the door, drinking her in. When you get overwhelmed by her power and that love you feel man, there's nothing like it!


----------



## Figgy (Jun 10, 2016)

supchaka said:


> It's a cross of cherry pie and chemdog that came out sativa dominate, finishes as quick as 7 weeks and will grow about 2x as fast as anything else  she has brought tears of joy (literally) to my eyes on several occasions. Standing at the door, drinking her in. When you get overwhelmed by her power and that love you feel man, there's nothing like it!


Don't make the misses jealous.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Don't make the misses jealous.


It's funny you say that. She actually found me teary eyed once and asked me what was wrong. I just smiled and said "nothing, she just loves me" lol. Yeah, she rolled her eyes at me.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

supchaka said:


> It's funny you say that. She actually found me teary eyed once and asked me what was wrong. I just smiled and said "nothing, she just loves me" lol. Yeah, she rolled her eyes at me.


Mine caught me talking to my plants and just laughed and walked away.......


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 10, 2016)

I love women, they seem a peaceful enough tribe, I'm sure I could get along great with them if I could only learn their language..........


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I love women, they seem a peaceful enough tribe, I'm sure I could get along great with them if I could only learn their language..........


It's simple actually. Yes, dear. You're right. I'm sorry. It won't happen again. You look amazing today. Is there anything I can do for you? Here's a little gift, because I was thinking of you.

I think that about covers it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Wife= Happy Life


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 10, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Lemon venom View attachment 3704294
> 
> Blue pitView attachment 3704295
> 
> ...


Whew that Lemon Venom though! Super frosty!


----------



## Figgy (Jun 10, 2016)

Lmfao! I think my Fireballs is a little on the heavy side. Yes, that's a stool supporting the buds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Lmfao! I think my Fireballs is a little on the heavy side. Yes, that's a stool supporting the buds. View attachment 3704843


hahaha, thats fkn awesome


----------



## Figgy (Jun 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hahaha, thats fkn awesome


Thank goodness for tent walls for support


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2016)

Here is an example of how they give mj a negative view.

How cannabis can harm YOUR unborn baby: Smoking pot 'increases baby's risk of asthma, premature birth and mother's risk of high blood pressure'


Scientists at Baylor College of Medicine in Texas found the combination of tobacco and marijuana increases the risk of pre-term birth, low birth weight and asthma in babies.


Note: a combination of cannabis and tobacco, but tobacco isn't blamed.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2016)

Competition time.

If anyone remembers we discussed recently having a 600 competition. Well it's on folks. Hopefully our good friend Dr D81 will be finished the glass piece that's being commissioned as one of the prizes....Along with other stuff like tshirts and things not to be mentioned until we pay our advertising fee to riu

Anyhoo. It'll be a simple sticker competition so everyone can get involved. You don't need to have plants in Bloom or bud pron to enter. Just email me at BB info or if you know COF just msg him. An address is needed for us to send the stickers to. They are state side so for peeps over the pond it won't take too long. And for Euro peeps I'll get yours done from here.

Then I think we'll keep it simple. Post a pic of where you put your sticker. Simple. Then we'll have a best pic and a random entry draw so even folks without imagination stand a chance of winning something

More info to follow.

Have a nice weekend.
DST


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Competition time.
> 
> If anyone remembers we discussed recently having a 600 competition. Well it's on folks. Hopefully our good friend Dr D81 will be finished the glass piece that's being commissioned as one of the prizes....Along with other stuff like tshirts and things not to be mentioned until we pay our advertising fee to riu
> 
> ...


Gib me like 15 to 20 days LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2016)

It doesn't have to be a bud shot, here's an example from an earlier competition



jigfresh had one on a police car.


cof


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> It doesn't have to be a bud shot, here's an example from an earlier competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to go back after smoking and read the post......I'm on board and up to speed now lol


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 11, 2016)

I wanna stick one on the window inside a police station then ....one up his LOL


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sounds cool Can anyone enter


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 3705172
> 
> View attachment 3705178


Inside Jig!! LOL


----------



## python_thrust (Jun 11, 2016)

HAHA Great!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 11, 2016)

Day 14ish of flowering night pictues (crappy cell cam) ... I feel they are lacking. Always room to grow and improve upon...#punz


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 11, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Sounds cool Can anyone enter


sure. you are all welcome to enter.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 11, 2016)

BB's link to receive your stickers for the competition

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/contact/


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2016)

Alrighty then!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 11, 2016)

G13 Labs Cheese and Purple Haze have been transplanted into 20 gal smart pots with FFOF soil! I'm letting the HSO Purple Trainwreck re-establish her roots after the woodland creature incident before transplanting. These will be their final homes for the season!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2016)

This is bout the biggest blue dream in the patch, 5ft-

 


Nice looking thin mint cookies-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2016)

WOW! That Bluedream looks great. The color is a beautiful dark green, she really looks happy an healthy. A real dream bush. Very very VERY nice work. bluedream is an really awesome strain. I understand its a sativa but it really mellowed me out.
WAIT!!! sorry, thats the cookies i was talking about. lol. never mind. I dont like cookies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I have two of those 600 setups like that o e. They work great and have a super lumen setting. The timer is shit, I'd get a digital one. Good luck!





DST said:


> Competition time.
> 
> If anyone remembers we discussed recently having a 600 competition. Well it's on folks. Hopefully our good friend Dr D81 will be finished the glass piece that's being commissioned as one of the prizes....Along with other stuff like tshirts and things not to be mentioned until we pay our advertising fee to riu
> 
> ...


Right on it will be done for you yes sir! Hope everyone has fun


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton I received your sample via post. Cheers mate. What are the lucky 5?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2016)

oh the contest is so EXCITING!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

Took some pics today

Dog kush and cherry pie hash rosinak47


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

Triple Purple Doja


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone run the Gavita 6/750 ? If so than Whats are your thoughts? From what i understand they run much cooler than other 600's and there is minimal/No rf interference. Is this true ? 

Original plan was a 600w hps with cooled hood along with ducting/fan etc to cool the hood along with another intake or exhaust fan to cool the "tent". If going with a Gavita, could i just use 1 good exhaust fan to cool the tent since they run cooler than others ? This way i wont need a separate fan etc to cool just the light ? Another concern is what is minimal tent height i can get away with to run a Gavita? Or am i barking up the wrong tree even considering a Gavita in a tent? Tent would be either a 3x3 or if need be a 4x4. Then coresponding height if do able.
My first indoor grow so please bare with me. Also if it matters i would most likely scrog to help keep the height down. Im really in need of some help folks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 12, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton 

You got any stickers handy m8 I could grab 1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2016)

Err aye 1 blue pit one, I'll bring it Monday man


----------



## numberfour (Jun 12, 2016)

Took some cuts last night off everything in flower,


3x Dog #1
2x Dog #2
3x Green Crack
2x Deepblue x Livers #2...have cuts of Deepblue x Livers #1
3x Silver Kush
3x BlueBerry x Cheese
3x Cheese
2x SuperLemonHaze
2x Cuvee #1
2x Cuvee #2
2x Lightsaber
2x Tree Of Life #1
2x Tree Of Life #2
2x Goji OG
1x Fireballs
1x Bluepit
1x Trainwreck x


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 12, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Took some cuts last night off everything in flower,
> View attachment 3706083
> 
> 3x Dog #1
> ...


I so wish I had a mate close by to get clones from! I need to move lol!


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Competition time.
> 
> If anyone remembers we discussed recently having a 600 competition. Well it's on folks. Hopefully our good friend Dr D81 will be finished the glass piece that's being commissioned as one of the prizes....Along with other stuff like tshirts and things not to be mentioned until we pay our advertising fee to riu
> 
> ...


the stickers you will need....




cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Where I rock my BB stickerson my most prized possession the seed stash


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Stem is amazing looking! Will stem size be a good judge of the size of a plant?
> 
> Was thinking I'm messing up my grow ...dealing with fungus gnats so I didn't water for about 5 days and everything started drooping down and even bent a branch on my largest plant...sigh
> 
> ...


Fungus Knats, what helped me was sticky yellows and sand, after sealing off grow material dont water for 3 days, if still got lots do again, sand wont hurt the grow, dont need much just cover the soil around the plant.


----------



## heyguys (Jun 12, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> I have one of these outdoors now! Vegging @ 4 weeks. She is looking strong indica leaning. 15 inches tall and starting to branch out with a lil LST! Have you grown this before or your first run? I want to see a final nug!


That's awesome man! I'll be sure to post some finished shots of both phenos I have. This is my first time growing it. Each pheno is completely different, wouldn't even know it's the same strain. The one in the pic is a heavy feeder and the other is a rather light feeder, and not a huge yielder.


----------



## heyguys (Jun 12, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Fungus Knats, what helped me was sticky yellows and sand, after sealing off grow material dont water for 3 days, if still got lots do again, sand wont hurt the grow, dont need much just cover the soil around the plant.


You can also use the finely ground gro stone stuff. I've got some on all of my pots of coco and it rocks. I use it as a preventative so I don't get larva in my root zone. It also provides the plant with silica if I remember right.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 12, 2016)

heyguys said:


> That's awesome man! I'll be sure to post some finished shots of both phenos I have. This is my first time growing it. Each pheno is completely different, wouldn't even know it's the same strain. The one in the pic is a heavy feeder and the other is a rather light feeder, and not a huge yielder.


Ok that would be great! My pheno is so damn stinky already and is only 5 weeks old! Probably the smelliest plant in veg I have ever grown! Smells just like a plant that's been in flower for weeks! I hope the yield is heavy with my pheno.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

How about a teaser: )
 its the artistic vision drawn to scaleish on the work table. This helps size my peices as I go.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Fungus Knats, what helped me was sticky yellows and sand, after sealing off grow material dont water for 3 days, if still got lots do again, sand wont hurt the grow, dont need much just cover the soil around the plant.


Yeah I was thinking of adding the sand and the sticky traps but the numbers have dropped after watering with the h2o2 water mixture and adding some cinnamon. I only see a few flying around near my smaller 1 gallon pots due to me having to water them every day now. After trying so much to get rid of them that I'll take more preventive measures next grow as they don't seem to be in large numbers anymore and my plants seem happy besides me giving them too much nutes 

I ordered some of the sticky traps and I'll be using a sand layer on top to prevent them next set of seedlings I run.


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 12, 2016)

Hate gnats had them a few times. For me what works is letting the soil totally dry out before watering again, always keeping yellow stick traps up, good air movement and cool temps. If its really bad i will water with mosquito dunks and neem oil. Sand or diatomaceous earth as a top dressing keeps the adults from getting to the soil and keeps the larvae from making it out of the soil. Sillica sand works well its sharp and will harm the bugs as they pass threw it plus it will add some sllica to the plants. Pool filter sand will also work well i think.
I will be getting my scrog net done today, trim up the plants before flipping to flower and swapping to the 600w hps bulb


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2016)

My tubes are pony, 
Been on 12/12 since 6th may 
 


Any idea why they are shite haha,, 

Can't wait to get next lot in,

First run 8 1/2 onions 70 days inn tubes
Second run net added 5 1/2 onions 4 week veg 8 week flower
Third run forgot veg time but in there now due in 3 weeks 

Any ideas....
Res temp a little higher 
Ppm and ph same as previous?

Or just me swapping strains


----------



## numberfour (Jun 13, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> I so wish I had a mate close by to get clones from! I need to move lol!


Haha, I wish I had mates close enough to give clones to...only know a couple of growers nowadays and they are a 3 hour drive from me, plus I generally only need one of each strain.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 13, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Haha, I wish I had mates close enough to give clones to...only know a couple of growers nowadays and they are a 3 hour drive from me, plus I generally only need one of each strain.


Yea I feel all alone being this far South. Not even close enough for a long weekend drive somewhere to get clones! I have to start all mine from seeds ordered from BB etc.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 13, 2016)

7.1 weeks. Anxious for the chop!


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm so jealous. Great stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2016)

budolskie said:


> My tubes are pony,
> Been on 12/12 since 6th may View attachment 3706770
> View attachment 3706771 View attachment 3706772
> 
> ...


I say genetics and environment. Maybe you were more worried first run and payed more attention to the details?


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> This is bout the biggest blue dream in the patch, 5ft-
> 
> View attachment 3705667
> 
> ...


That’s the HSO Blue Dream isn't it? Seeds or clone,? Awesome, must be nice to live in a county that doesn’t persecute


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> That’s the HSO Blue Dream isn't it? Seeds or clone,? Awesome, must be nice to live in a county that doesn’t persecute


Yep, hso from seed. Also got their Amherst SD and chocolate mint og, all from seed.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How about a teaser: )
> View attachment 3706513 its the artistic vision drawn to scaleish on the work table. This helps size my peices as I go.


I'll take your word for it Dr,  was never much of an artist...apart from being a Pish Artist, lol.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2016)

DST said:


> I'll take your word for it Dr,  was never much of an artist...apart from being a Pish Artist, lol.....


I've done many works of yellow in the snow


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2016)

It's alive


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 13, 2016)

My final piece came in so my $26 vacuum chamber is ready to test! Just need to hook up the pump and put the lid on my pressure cooker pot


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Yep, hso from seed. Also got their Amherst SD and chocolate mint og, all from seed.


Funny you guys talk of HSO as I have a few freebies I can pop tonight if I wanted 

1 X Humboldt Bubbas Gift Fem
2 X Humboldt 707Truthband Fem Seed
3 X Humboldt Amherst Sour Diesel Fem

Bubbas Gift is a must as its a hybrid from Gods Gift that was my greatest smoke ever!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 13, 2016)

@whodatnation I thought me slacking aswell has played it's part, next run try like my first


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2016)

Photo Contest
all stickers going stateside will be posted tomorrow....they should be in your hand by the week-end.




cof


----------



## budolskie (Jun 14, 2016)

Little lights out 8x4


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2016)

Leaving town tomorrow I'll try and get them posted to Nola.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Photo Contest
> all stickers going stateside will be posted tomorrow....they should be in your hand by the week-end.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it too late for me to join?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 14, 2016)

Damn, too bad the stickers are going out today, my co-worker is ptfo in the parking lot at work and his big ass fivehead is the perfect spot for a round sticker lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Is it too late for me to join?


no, send BB your address
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/contact/
secure site


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn, too bad the stickers are going out today, my co-worker is ptfo in the parking lot at work and his big ass fivehead is the perfect spot for a round sticker lol


For some reason I picture him as your avatar lol whatever the fuck that thing is anyways haha


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> For some reason I picture him as your avatar lol whatever the fuck that thing is anyways haha


They do look similar, I'm not sure what it is either, just a pic I downloaded to make a meme with, I wanted something to post on all those threads with terrible sick looking plants that the op knows something is horrible wrong with but instead of posting in sick plants posts how's it look? So I made this ended up likeing the dumb fish and made it my avi


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> no, send BB your address
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/contact/
> secure site
> 
> ...


Haha ok, I just emailed Don this morning. About something else. Thanks "Old Fart"


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 14, 2016)

wont be long now


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2016)

More people, in los la, are more ready than you know to go to New Orleans!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> More people, in los la, are more ready than you know to go to New Orleans!


Crazy crowded, but where do they keep all their black people? That's the whitest crowd I've ever seen lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 14, 2016)

Finished the cooltubes in the flower room and did a bit of up potting today
plus caged the 8 Ball and Nebula.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Crazy crowded, but where do they keep all their black people? That's the whitest crowd I've ever seen lol


the ninth ward-the one that flooded so bad.

I dropped the stickers into a mailbox in the parking lot of the main post office earlier today. The pick up time of the box was 4:20, which I thought was appropriate. They should arrive by the week-end.


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Finished the cooltubes in the flower room and did a bit of up potting today
> plus caged the 8 Ball and Nebula.
> View attachment 3707907 View attachment 3707908 View attachment 3707909 View attachment 3707910


Looks great oldman, nice n clean


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2016)

Finally landed. I sat next to a mj eradication officer that works out of Mendocino county,,,,, we had a talk lol! We're all people in the end for the most part just doing what "we" think is right. FUCK him though


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2016)

Xanax and long islands get me talking lol


Landed safe back home y'all


 peace love and chicken grease


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad you're back safe bro


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks great oldman, nice n clean


Thanks Bob it's a pain doing that with one hand but it was interesting.
Now I can get past the "air" buds in summer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the ninth ward-the one that flooded so bad.
> 
> I dropped the stickers into a mailbox in the parking lot of the main post office earlier today. The pick up time of the box was 4:20, which I thought was appropriate. They should arrive by the week-end.
> 
> ...


Put them in jail in lowsy-ana for simple possession. thats where ALOT of them are


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Finally landed. I sat next to a mj eradication officer that works out of Mendocino county,,,,, we had a talk lol! We're all people in the end for the most part just doing what "we" think is right. FUCK him though


Did you manage to persaude him to give up his job? or simple tell him he was fighting a loosing battle the douche nozzle.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Did you manage to persaude him to give up his job? or simple tell him he was fighting a loosing battle the douche nozzle.


Douche Nozzle! Hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

mj eradication officer in mendo county hahaha unless that's a fancy new way of saying pot fiend?!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

Fukkin erection officer....


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 15, 2016)

I know that guy, when we were in school he was the hall monitor and always reminded the teacher to give homework, nice to see some things never change


----------



## numberfour (Jun 15, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> They do look similar, I'm not sure what it is either, just a pic I downloaded to make a meme with, I wanted something to post on all those threads with terrible sick looking plants that the op knows something is horrible wrong with but instead of posting in sick plants posts how's it look? So I made thisView attachment 3707566 ended up likeing the dumb fish and made it my avi


Its a blob fish....things you learn when watching kids tv lol..... with my kids obviously 

Got a few different strains from seed at the moment, pics from the other day. Fireballs and Bluepit were topped so I had a cut, everything else has had cuts taken from the lowers. Would normally like to give more veg time but not had a harvest this year and the jars are getting low

Fireballs
 

Bluepit
 

Cuvee #1
  

Cuvee #2
  

Goji OG


----------



## numberfour (Jun 15, 2016)

Cont....

Lightsaber
  

Tree Of Life #1
  

Tree Of Life #2


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 15, 2016)

I have been slacking, still dont have my sreen up and my plants are getting big. Need to stop being lazy after work and get er done. Tent is going to be full by flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Its a blob fish....things you learn when watching kids tv lol..... with my kids obviously


Octonauts?

That's all we fucking watch around here. I have almost all the episodes memorized.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 15, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Octonauts?
> 
> That's all we fucking watch around here. I have almost all the episodes memorized.


Haha Bingo! 

Couldn't remember the name of the programme, was one of my boys favs when he was younger. Theres an episode where 3 of them need rescuing lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Octonauts?
> 
> That's all we fucking watch around here. I have almost all the episodes memorized.


Boy loves them too. Lol. He watches a bunch of truck related ones too. Dinotrucks is like supreme. Lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 15, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Octonauts?
> 
> That's all we fucking watch around here. I have almost all the episodes memorized.


I have my 6 yr old son and 3 yr old daughter hooked on 80s cartoons, he man , she rah, voltron, thundercats that type of stuff, I love hulu!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 15, 2016)

Animaniacs is on netfix now too, kids love it and its fun to bake to


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a friend who will be visiting Colorado in August for a couple of weeks. He is a mj fan and will be based out of Colorado Springs. What are the good shops in the area?.....and what are the prices.....he likes extrema and blue dream.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2016)

All our girl likes is Octonauts. She's like her dad, just likes the same thing over and over and over and over and over.  She wants to be a medic like Peso, haha. When we go out we 'look' for some of the animals on the show. When we went to visit a cave nearby we had a side adventure looking for remipedes. She still talks about us 'finding' them.

She got into Masha and the Bear for a little bit, but that shit is annoying as anything to me, so we quit that.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 15, 2016)

just up dating,, i loved my 600 watt hps's,,, but switched over to the 315watt cmh lamps a year ago.. 2 315's at a total of 630 watts covers a 4'x6' area easily and my gram per watt is far above any numbers i ever achieved with my 600w hps..i always got a gpw with hps but never above 1.2 gpw,, now with 2 315 watt cmh im hitting 1.5-1.6 gpw every run...may be time to trade in hps for ceramics...imo,,,grow well n be well to all


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 15, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> just up dating,, i loved my 600 watt hps's,,, but switched over to the 315watt cmh lamps a year ago.. 2 315's at a total of 630 watts covers a 4'x6' area easily and my gram per watt is far above any numbers i ever achieved with my 600w hps..i always got a gpw with hps but never above 1.2 gpw,, now with 2 315 watt cmh im hitting 1.5-1.6 gpw every run...may be time to trade in hps for ceramics...imo,,,grow well n be well to all


I'm new to the 315, have one kicking in my 3x3 flower tent, if I ever go bigger I plan to double up on the 315 as well such an awesome light, my favorite of all the lights I have tried so far including COB's.......


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

Don't get me started on kids TV. ...Ill have all the theme tunes in my head for the rest of the night....It's bad enough I whistle them when cycling sometimes lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

Can the 315s be hung vertically? I recall that the bulb is actually vertical in its fixture?....or am I just making that memory up whilst trying to drown Dora the freakin Explorer oot ma noggin.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Can the 315s be hung vertically? I recall that the bulb is actually vertical in its fixture?....or am I just making that memory up whilst trying to drown Dora the freakin Explorer oot ma noggin.


Mine is vertical in my fixture


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Don't get me started on kids TV. ...Ill have all the theme tunes in my head for the rest of the night....It's bad enough I whistle them when cycling sometimes lol.


Had to endure barney the dinosaur when mine was young, oh... and the Disney electric light parade video...


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 15, 2016)

How about H.R. Puff 'n Stuff or the New Zoo Review, The Great Space Coaster.
Most of you guys are younger than my kids lol.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 15, 2016)

What's more beneficial for a 4x4, 600w or a 1000w??

Site note: Does CLUB 600 involve the use of COB's, or just HID?

cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 15, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> What's more beneficial for a 4x4, 600w or a 1000w??
> 
> Site note: Does CLUB 600 involve the use of COB's, or just HID?
> 
> cheers


The 600 hid is more efficiently powered, but I think the 1k has has the footprint your looking for, and I don't think half the folks here even run 600s anymore, in my short time here it seems the 600club is more of hang with tons of legit info, good jokes, and some sick bud porn, glad you found it feisty, I dig your journal man


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 15, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> The 600 hid is more efficiently powered, but I think the 1k has has the footprint your looking for, and I don't think half the folks here even run 600s anymore, in my short time here it seems the 600club is more of hang with tons of legit info, good jokes, and some sick bud porn, glad you found it feisty, I dig your journal man


Thanks man, appreciate it. The next one will be even better. Made a few upgrades/ I've been reading my ass off lately! lmfao

Much love


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Had to endure barney the dinosaur when mine was young, oh... and the Disney electric light parade video...


Yo Gabba Gabba was the worst for me!


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 15, 2016)

@Bbcchance @anyone

Have you ever been caught using an excessive amount of electricity?

Last month my leccy bill came to £50, if I decided to run a 1000watter for 2-3 months surely that would raise a bit of suspicion?


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> @Bbcchance @anyone
> 
> Have you ever been caught using an excessive amount of electricity?
> 
> Last month my leccy bill came to £50, if I decided to run a 1000watter for 2-3 months surely that would raise a bit of suspicion?


Not if you were a gaming addict.....if you pay your bill and don't have a farm in your house you would be surprised how much other people who don't grow pay...fuk my sister has every light on in the house, heating on 110%, and every TV and games machine running....holy fukking sky high electricity bill.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 16, 2016)

$200 on my bill with my 600 on a 18/6 schedule. Oh and thanks to the fugus gnats, heat and watering I belive I have root rot in 4 of the 6 plants in my tent. Sigh. When it rains it pours unless you live here in Cali.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Not if you were a gaming addict.....if you pay your bill and don't have a farm in your house you would be surprised how much other people who don't grow pay...fuk my sister has every light on in the house, heating on 110%, and every TV and games machine running....holy fukking sky high electricity bill.


Alright, so I should be good!

I have another question, it's kinda tricky. Would you be able to identify a seedlings growth in the budding stage and how much it will produce from an early age - Purely based off of how it looks as a seedling?

I had one seedling which at a guess I thought was "Ruderalis" dominant.

I have a few pics here from my journal :- https://www.rollitup.org/t/yoda-dont-know-first-time-grow-ak-royal-400w-3x3.899014/

Go to my *7th post* on that thread the *1st, 2nd and 3rd* seedling., you can see one of the seedlings look very flat and dark green.
On my *8th post*, they all look roughly the same, beside the "ruderalis" dominant one. I say ruderalis because it has less leaves.. not entirely sure what the correct wording is 







From the picture alone at harvest time, the 3rd plant produced hardly anything at all. Maybe an oz to and oz and a 1/2.

I wish I'd have cloned the 1st plant, that's where the majority of my harvest came from. Probably a good 3-4oz's from her. and around 2-3 from my 2nd.

This is all just something interesting I've learned from my first experience growing. If I ever see a seedling like that again I'll most likely throw it away. Hopefully this gives people a heads up. kinda sucked.  Just thought this was something everyone could benefit from in the future 

Feel free to say I'm talking a load of crap


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 16, 2016)

Sweet Cheese
What else is sweet is that i was in a meeting yesterday with the person in charge of my rehabilitation. Found out i had not used the financial help for transport so now im getting it from juli 2015!  Ive got all of juli free cause school is closed. A few m8's are going to Malaga the last week of juli and im thinking about buying a ticket. My girl would be pissed tho..
Hopåe yall are greeeeat!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> @Bbcchance @anyone
> 
> Have you ever been caught using an excessive amount of electricity?
> 
> Last month my leccy bill came to £50, if I decided to run a 1000watter for 2-3 months surely that would raise a bit of suspicion?


lol mine is £160-220 a month minimum in a 2 bed flat so you aint got nothing to worry about lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 16, 2016)

When I first moved into my old apartment the power company checked to make sure everything was ok, but it's only because the previous tennant was a little old lady who didn't use much juice and I raise dessert tortoises it was a tremendous upswing in consumption to that place, but ever since then I haven't had any issues(it was also my first electric account with this provider as well) they bill me, I pay it, end of relationship


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Photo Contest
> all stickers going stateside will be posted tomorrow....they should be in your hand by the week-end.
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2016)

Well a Seizure again this morning, my lass came in this from her am job and found me on the kitchen floor.. 

So never went to see the 8x4 it's day 56 tomoz there are down after 1 more watering and they dry out


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Well a Seizure again this morning, my lass came in this from her am job and found me on the kitchen floor..
> 
> So never went to see the 8x4 it's day 56 tomoz there are down after 1 more watering and they dry out


 Damn hope you didn't get hurt when you fell!


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2016)

Hope your feeling ok now bud.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 16, 2016)

Say Cheese!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> THANKS!
> 
> View attachment 3709398


You're welcome. I was concerned that there wasn't enough postage....they weigh a little over an oz each.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Well a Seizure again this morning, my lass came in this from her am job and found me on the kitchen floor..
> 
> So never went to see the 8x4 it's day 56 tomoz there are down after 1 more watering and they dry out


Damn man hope you're good bro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2016)

that might be the winner


cof


whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3709443


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2016)

Haha my nephews,,, good genetics just like BB


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2016)

Ffs whodat. Could you not have waited and given everyone else a chance lol.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2016)

I need to get mine stuck sum where, yeah a better now guys thanks for wishing me well and no I didn't hit anything only thing sore is my muscles I can hardly push my self up off the chair, had a few bongs just no dabs


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 16, 2016)

It ain't over yet! I got some shifty people in shifty places, you never know where that bb logo may show up


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Well a Seizure again this morning, my lass came in this from her am job and found me on the kitchen floor..
> 
> So never went to see the 8x4 it's day 56 tomoz there are down after 1 more watering and they dry out


Hope all is well now bud, are you on anti-seizure meds? if not smoke more high CBD weed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2016)

Visited morocco today. Nice place I suppose. Got an amazing lunch, some trinkets got the wife and baby girl. Don't think I got ripped off too bad anywhere and made it through immigration no problem. Good day all around. Guess I should have brought a sticker or two. Oh well, next time.

One thing I couldn't stand though, absolutely zero female skin showing. Thank god I'm back in Spain. Hello ladies. 

And hydro... It's July mate. And come on down to Malaga, let's finally meet up!!!

Awesome pic whodat. And thanks for facilitating the competition cof.

And bbcchance nice description of the 600... Glad I popped into that dudes thread and found you, whenever that was.

Pics!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Visited morocco today. Nice place I suppose. Got an amazing lunch, some trinkets got the wife and baby girl. Don't think I got ripped off too bad anywhere and made it through immigration no problem. Good day all around. Guess I should have brought a sticker or two. Oh well, next time.
> 
> One thing I couldn't stand though, absolutely zero female skin showing. Thank god I'm back in Spain. Hello ladies.
> 
> ...


No Moroccan blondes to show off  hahaha


----------



## budolskie (Jun 16, 2016)

I am on meds that has stopped them a lot, i still have the odd one though.
I'm there to see the neurologist next week see what they say


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36545858

*Microsoft to help track legalised marijuana sales*


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2016)

Big business is joining the game


cof


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 17, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> I was thinking of leaving them in it as they only got to be about 2 feet tall from my first grow. Fast & Vast. I loved the 2 Fast 2 Vast I grew though.
> 
> I'm extreamly happy I have more toys on the way! But this time I hope they get here without a hitch.
> View attachment 3703878
> ...


I say a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)

DST said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36545858
> 
> *Microsoft to help track legalised marijuana sales*





curious old fart said:


> Big business is joining the game
> 
> 
> cof



Saw something in the news how congress just passed a bill to let federally insured/run banks to finally do business with MJ companies in "recriationalized" <<<(not a real word lol) huh I guess it is) states. Shit is about to get very VERY real. It's happening faster than anyone can imagine. The birth of one of the bigges industries known to man kind is about to bust open.

We've been waiting for this for a very long time. It won't be pretty seeing this whole vibe getting commercialized but but but it needs to and will happen.

Haha God bless, I'm fucked up obviously. Peace love and chicken grease.



Pass the parmesan-


INDISPUTABLE PROOF!!!! Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)

Told y'all. Better straighten up before he/she/it.... Never mind, spaghetti never hur no one 









I'm thinking though,,, having velociraptor teeth would make eating pasta very difficult.... Poor fellas. 

I can just feel my girlfriends wrath to come in the morning  wish me luck!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)

I have alot of love and respect for the risk we've all taken to grow cannabis in such a hostile environment. We have and will continue to risk our lives as we know it for something that we feel is so right, in our hearts. I think we are actually blessed to have this unique experience, and more so the opportunity of a feeling of love and passion for something in our lives- That's is the whole point (and mission) of living.
It is funny to think though,,, without the global prohibition of cannabis the risk and feeling would not exist... So in a sense prohibition made this feeling possible. It is a gift and a curse but this man made man imposed curse should have never happens in the first place. The fact that people can be so ugly,evil, and mean to each other blows me away,,,, it doesn't make sense or feel natural.... That proves that they are an evil lizard reptilian alien race here to destroy us because they are ass holes... 

They hate us because they anus.

Jesus lol


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

Aye, they've finally woke up toi the fact they can make shit loads of money without killing anyone....fukkin dumb ass mofos. Fly safe FSM.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

And to think one of the most liberal countries through the decades in relation to mj (The Netherlands) is now kicking people out of their homes for growing more than 5 plants, and restricting grow shops to selling hobby grow gear....try getting a timer for multiple lights for example, "oh, you're commercial, sorry, can't support illegal activities", (they even have notices up in the shops now). My grow shop put fancy little wooden display cabinets in and stupid gardening accessories just to look like a mini garden centre. Fukkin laughable.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)

They clouds are nice and soft up this high DST, I made a slight edit to my last post by the way, please do read  

Since I was 13 it has been a dream to go to amsteramn, I can see the cobble stone and old arcetecture. Old cities have that magical touch. One of the reasons I love New Orleans so much.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)

DST said:


> And to think one of the most liberal countries through the decades in relation to mj (The Netherlands) is now kicking people out of their homes for growing more than 5 plants, and restricting grow shops to selling hobby grow gear....try getting a timer for multiple lights for example, "oh, you're commercial, sorry, can't support illegal activities", (they even have notices up in the shops now). My grow shop put fancy little wooden display cabinets in and stupid gardening accessories just to look like a mini garden centre. Fukkin laughable.


Doesn't make sense how a system built on profit and materialism has completely cut themselves off of the cannabis cultivation and consumption industry. It is obviously in someone's interest to deprive people of tha herb mon. Damn bunch of no fun good for nothin debby downers I say. Stop rocking our fucking boat ffs! You jelious unhappy ass holes  get a life, I feel bad for you,,, seriously.


I want to stop, but I can't 

Sitting on the porch, drinking brews,,,, got a whole cooler full,,, and no fucks given  glad I got y'all interwebs people to ramble at! Thanks D.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)

I know you like the old shit, D, but this is pretty tight.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

Thats alright huh. Your perspective above matches mine in alot of ways, mostly all of them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

And thats why I stand here with my middle finger held high, way the fuck over here. Away from the alien race


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe they been smoking that cheech and chong herb that turns you into a Lizzard, lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I know you like the old shit, D, but this is pretty tight.


I'll bump this later when there are no bairns about.

EDIT: Just had a great lunch, Yin no 2 screamed his way through it, Yin no 1 announced, "look Dad, a pee on the chair!!" Oh, and shit all the way up my back just to make it that bit more of a tastier lunch.......have fun with the twins whodat


----------



## budolskie (Jun 17, 2016)

Now I'm thinking this and not a nft for my 8x4??

Thoughts guys 

any reason why nft is better or have I made a good choice changing to this


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

Engineers Dream male....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

DST said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36545858
> 
> *Microsoft to help track legalised marijuana sales*


i wonder if that means we're going to be forced to upgrade to even better weed?


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 17, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Big business is joining the game
> 
> 
> cof


Did we have any doubt, too much money to be left to small businesses.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wonder if that means we're going to be forced to upgrade to even better weed?


Every 3 months.


----------



## chained (Jun 17, 2016)

We're just on five weeks of flower, it's getting very smelly in the tent


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh shit... My bad guys lol I feel like death


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2016)

smoke a bowl


cof


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry to break up the convos fellas, is a 600w* (+air-cooled hood)* light better than the 1000w *(+air-cooled hood)* in a 4x4 area? I've been told the added heat issues aren't worth it.

I thought since the air is getting cooled, i could run any light w/o problems. I went by, more light = more yield. But I may be wrong in this case..


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 17, 2016)

If I were building a new 4x4 and looking at lights, I'd go with a 600 and suppliment the footprint with some cobs in varying light temps, seen some journals with some nice looking flowers from a few guys playing with different light temps and flower stages


----------



## chained (Jun 17, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Sorry to break up the convos fellas, is a 600w* (+air-cooled hood)* light better than the 1000w *(+air-cooled hood)* in a 4x4 area? I've been told the added heat issues aren't worth it.
> 
> I thought since the air is getting cooled, i could run any light w/o problems. I went by, more light = more yield. But I may be wrong in this case..



My 1.2m X 1.2m (4x4) tent seems just perfect for the 600w. I use a cooled hood, and fans. The weather, here, is cooler at the moment and I could probably get away with 1000w in there, at this time, but not during the warmer months - I had to leave the air con running last summer with the 600. That said, I have 216w of LED I'm thinking of putting in there, too. I have no plans for going up to 1000w just yet, but I will likely put in another 1.2x1.2m tent with a second 600w and essentially have 1200w covering 1.2x2.4m (4x8.) I like the idea of upgrading to 1200w (+/- supplemental LED) over 1.2x2.4m more than I do going to 1000w but staying 1.2x1.2m...

Is that something to think about, would you go larger instead of brighter?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2016)

I would just run the 1000.
600 footprint gives the best results in a 3x3 where the 1000 will cover the 4x4

I'm running 2 600's and a 1000 de


cof


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 17, 2016)

chained said:


> My 1.2m X 1.2m (4x4) tent seems just perfect for the 600w. I use a cooled hood, and fans. The weather, here, is cooler at the moment and I could probably get away with 1000w in there, at this time, but not during the warmer months - I had to leave the air con running last summer with the 600. That said, I have 216w of LED I'm thinking of putting in there, too. I have no plans for going up to 1000w just yet, but I will likely put in another 1.2x1.2m tent with a second 600w and essentially have 1200w covering 1.2x2.4m (4x8.) I like the idea of upgrading to 1200w (+/- supplemental LED) over 1.2x2.4m more than I do going to 1000w but staying 1.2x1.2m...
> 
> Is that something to think about, would you go larger instead of brighter?


I mean, i would. But I've only just bought a 4x4, and really only felt comfortable using that. I've got it setup in my bedroom already, and it's taken up almost 1/4 of the room lmao

so essentially warmer days = 600w cooler days = 1000w. swap out whenever needed


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 17, 2016)

Have you thought about going verticle?(throws wrench)


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 17, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Have you thought about going verticle?(throws wrench)


Yeah, but it looks like i'll have sacrifice a bit of area for the light if I used that method + (More work)


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Yeah, but it looks like i'll have sacrifice a bit of area for the light if I used that method + (More work)


More work....Which = more yield. About a pound I think.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 17, 2016)

I've seen some guys really pack it in the verticle, I guess it comes down to what's most important to you as a grower, do you want to maximise your grow space for scrogging and soggin, or just grow one big bush with space around it for air movement? But...... You could always just buy the 1k and if it isn't working the way you want it to just resell or trade it for a comparably priced 600


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Yeah, but it looks like i'll have sacrifice a bit of area for the light if I used that method + (More work)


The main advantage of vertical is that you are increasing the potential canopy , albeit a vertical one. So the space taken up by the light is utilised by having the walls of your grow space covered with flowers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2016)

wow Morocco looks trippy! Thanks, I got my stickers too! 
now i just need to get a camera.
are those babies twins? thats a funny picture, they look like Aliens with space helmets on. ROCK ON!


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 17, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3709443


Looks like a winner


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 17, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I've seen some guys really pack it in the verticle, I guess it comes down to what's most important to you as a grower, do you want to maximise your grow space for scrogging and soggin, or just grow one big bush with space around it for air movement? But...... You could always just buy the 1k and if it isn't working the way you want it to just resell or trade it for a comparably priced 600


Would I need the cooled-hood for the vertical, if the air is forced from the ground up?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2016)

they run cool tubes


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 17, 2016)

Feist
[QUOTE="Feisty1UR said:


> Would I need the cooled-hood for the vertical, if the air is forced from the ground up?


to be honest when it comes to verticle growing all my knowlege is based on watching a few threads here and just reading, if I haven't actually done it I'm not willing to try to tell you how lol...Genuinity has a thread called vert600 that has some good reading, whole forum just for vert just full of info I'm trying to catch up on lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 17, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> they run cool tubes
> 
> 
> cof


that's why im asking lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2016)

I ran a 1000w vertical in a cool tube with a 6" 435 cfm fan pulling out the heat. It was in a 2' x 3' closet. Never burned any plants, and it was cool enough to run hydro in. I did live in the mountains so it was a little cooler than other places. I think the biggest harvest I got in that space was 20 oz. Averaged around 15 with different configurations. It would have been nice to have 4' x 4' to work with.

Good times.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Now I'm thinking this and not a nft for my 8x4??
> 
> Thoughts guys View attachment 3710104
> 
> any reason why nft is better or have I made a good choice changing to this


I think those containers are too close together. It look sleek but there might be a lot of techinical difficulties with clogged arteries and what not. You will have to stay on top of it. But dude, if you do, your buds will be massive and taste fuckin amazing. Good luck!


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 17, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I ran a 1000w vertical in a cool tube with a 6" 435 cfm fan pulling out the heat. It was in a 2' x 3' closet. Never burned any plants, and it was cool enough to run hydro in. I did live in the mountains so it was a little cooler than other places. I think the biggest harvest I got in that space was 20 oz. Averaged around 15 with different configurations. It would have been nice to have 4' x 4' to work with.
> 
> Good times.


How many plants was that with?

Any advice you can give me - or anything you would have done differently if you ran it again?


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How many plants was that with?
> 
> Any advice you can give me - or anything you would have done differently if you ran it again?


I have been running a vertical grow for 6 years now I think. 2 x 600w in 8 inch cool tubes. A 10 inch filter and an 8 inch fan. Around 1.2 x 1.4m squared footprint cup board. The smaller the space the more need for cool tubes imo. Lots of people work with bare bulbs but I think you need a bit more width to go down that route. Normally. You have oscillating fans pointing up to the bare bud so you have a column of air flowng.over it anyway. Some people call cool tubes, fool tubes but there is definitely a need for them in a small vertical space. I grow with 5 large plants with around a month from clone to decent veg then flip. Yields depend greatly on the time you spend on the grow. Lots of training of plants required.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2016)

The big harvest was with 10 plants I think. It was the biggest I think because it was all one strain. All my other grows I ran between 2 and 6 strains. I did 2 big plants once in 2 separate DWC's one time. My first was 6 plants in one DWC. Later I went with flooded tubes using between 5 and 10 plants.

If I ran it again, I would probably go either with two lights stacked, or with a light mover, to get direct light to more of the height. I would have also flipped earlier. Every single grow I always thought why did I veg so long. I ended up needing to cut off so much plant as things progressed because it was so crowded.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2016)

And here it is> Going to flip soon.
 
And this is the plant (deep blue this time) that goes in the door. It's removable obviously


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 18, 2016)

Ok no scrog this time at least. I slacked and waited too long to put up a screen. Plants are big and very healthy.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2016)

@whodatnation now we're talking tight


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2016)

Stickers came today.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

DST said:


> I have been running a vertical grow for 6 years now I think. 2 x 600w in 8 inch cool tubes. A 10 inch filter and an 8 inch fan. Around 1.2 x 1.4m squared footprint cup board. The smaller the space the more need for cool tubes imo. Lots of people work with bare bulbs but I think you need a bit more width to go down that route. Normally. You have oscillating fans pointing up to the bare bud so you have a column of air flowng.over it anyway. Some people call cool tubes, fool tubes but there is definitely a need for them in a small vertical space. I grow with 5 large plants with around a month from clone to decent veg then flip. Yields depend greatly on the time you spend on the grow. Lots of training of plants required.


I'm definitely going to rip off your setup, could I just run a 1000w cool tube and grow around it within a 1.2m x 1.2m space?

Is there a reason why you only decide to grow 5 plants? How much on average do you normally pull with these runs?

I was hoping for my next run with a fully optimised grow tent (adding co2 this time) to try and aim for around 2.5-3lbs. Using the very basic metal reflector + 400w hps with my (first) last run, I managed to get 1/2 lb with 3 plants scrogged in a 3x3.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 18, 2016)

Do any of you BB growers have any pics or journals of Qrazy Quake and/or CQ48? Waiting on my seeds to get here! Can't wait to get them going!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I say a beautiful baby girl!


I'm hoping for a girl but I just want a healthy baby with no complications for my wife! Our 4 year old gave her a run for her money and she developed preeclampsia and gestational diabetes. We changed our eating habits for better after that.  

Wife seems to think we are going to have a boy since she is already dealing with morning sickness. 

Onto weed business and after being out for the past couple weeks I finally broke down and got a quater of San Fernando Valley OG Kush for $25 (https://www.leafly.com/indica/sfv-og-kush) and I must say I feel tremendously better!! It gets hard to complete tasks after day 3 of not smoking and dealing with depression. Was able to get my Hydroguard today in the mail and gave bit to each of my 6 Skunks with hopes that they come back to life and yield!


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2016)

Sneak peak of what I'm doing tomorrow 
 

 


More wanking material tomoz haha


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

How do you join Club 600 ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> How do you join Club 600 ?


You need to do the secret handshake with an senior member.....


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 19, 2016)

Actually it a super secret hand shake.

Nah, you just post up in this thread dude. Then your part of it!


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 19, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> You need to do the secret handshake with an senior member.....


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> How do you join Club 600 ?


You need the password


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

budolskie said:


> You need the password


I think I may have the password..... is this it ?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2016)

that works well...welcome aboard


cof


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes that as good as, what kind we got there?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that works well...welcome aboard
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks COF


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Yes that as good as, what kind we got there?


From top to bottom...
Platinum Delights
Cherry Pie
Fruit Punch


----------



## budolskie (Jun 19, 2016)

Platinum looks very frosty, how long the been on 12/12 and what size light and space you in?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Platinum looks very frosty, how long the been on 12/12 and what size light and space you in?


Around 40 days under a 600w HPS in a 40" x 40" or 1 sq meter space.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

*!!Second!! *grow is underway, hopefully going to find a nice mother or two from these. I've germinated 9 seeds and potted them in some coco.

Left to right, 3 northern lights (Feminised) , 6 High quality Bodhi seeds - Sunshine daydream (Regular) Hopefully I get atleast 1 good female  I've read the reviews of sunshine daydream, apparently tastes like blueberry pancakes 

Question: Why are the taproots longer on the northern lights compared to the bodhi gear?

I'm still undecided on what lights to run. and growing style.... Possibly 2 315w CMH in a vertical?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> *!!Second!! *grow is underway, hopefully going to find a nice mother or two from these. I've germinated 9 seeds and potted them in some coco.
> 
> Left to right, 3 northern lights (Feminised) , 6 High quality Bodhi seeds - Sunshine daydream (Regular) Hopefully I get atleast 1 good female  I've read the reviews of sunshine daydream, apparently tastes like blueberry pancakes
> 
> ...


Lol, because they grew faster


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, because they grew faster


I know that 

Just had the assumption more quality seeds would grow at a faster pace. May be wrong entirely


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2016)

it all depends on genetics


cof


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

Was just watching a video by Jorge Cervantes, he said the best type of plant to grow would be a northern light cross.

I only have northern lights, will the yield differ compared to a cross by much? I don't know what to expect. If I'd have known sooner I would have bought a northern light x big bud


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2016)

Blue Dream is just a pheno of NL - best plant and high


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Blue Dream is just a pheno of NL - best plant and high


There's a chance one of my nl could have a blue dream pheno?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2016)

big bud usually doesn't have a very good high/stone. I try to avoid it.


cof


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> big bud usually doesn't have a very good high/stone. I try to avoid it.
> 
> 
> cof


What's the best strain you've ever run cof?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2016)

Dog and extrema


cof


----------



## CwHall (Jun 19, 2016)

Mothers milk in flower , can't wait for the finished results


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 19, 2016)

Looking good. I would twist the pot of the plant on the right around until she is closer to the wall of the tent so there is more space for each plant to grow into in between them.


----------



## CwHall (Jun 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good. I would twist the pot of the plant on the right around until she is closer to the wall of the tent so there is more space for each plant to grow into in between them.


I thought about doing that , thanks. I'm just trying to fill up this tent as much as possible


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 19, 2016)

CwHall said:


> I thought about doing that , thanks. I'm just trying to fill up this tent as much as possible


Exactly let them grow where there is better light in the middle instead of fighting small spaces next to the sides of the tent and the outer area of the light spread......


----------



## CwHall (Jun 19, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Exactly let them grow where there is better light in the middle instead of fighting small spaces next to the sides of the tent and the outer area of the light spread......


Thanks that makes perfect sense . I just turned it .


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

CwHall said:


> View attachment 3712151 Mothers milk in flower , can't wait for the finished results


Have you run ssdd before? Good looking plants btw


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day sixer dads!


----------



## CwHall (Jun 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Have you run ssdd before? Good looking plants btw


To be honest I have no idea what ssdd is ? Could you explain more ? Thanks btw


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

CwHall said:


> To be honest I have no idea what ssdd is ? Could you explain more ? Thanks btw


Sunshine daydream by Bodhi, same breeder who made your mothers milk. Just thought seeing as you're growing his gear you might've grown it before

Surprised you haven't heard of it, it's one of his most popular strains. Along with Goji OG, dank Sinatra etc


----------



## CwHall (Jun 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Sunshine daydream by Bodhi, same breeder who made your mothers milk. Just thought seeing as you're growing his gear you might've grown it before
> 
> Surprised you haven't heard of it, it's one of his most popular strains. Along with Goji OG, dank Sinatra etc


I got these as clones did some research on them . So this is the first strain of his that I've came across . Really good so far . I'm going to have to look into those two


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 19, 2016)

10wks 
5days since flip
took a little tester & gonna give these girls another week


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

CwHall said:


> I got these as clones did some research on them . So this is the first strain of his that I've came across . Really good so far . I'm going to have to look into those two


He's using his sunshine daydream to make like 20 different crosses atm the guy is crazy


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 19, 2016)

Finishing up week 6 under 630w lec citrus sap 12 plants 5 gal smart pot organic soil room is running to hot like 80-90 but I'm not wasting power on a/c so hopefully they can handle the heat


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm running 12k btu of ac and the room still gets to 90+. I'm looking into closed reflectors and an inline fan to extract the heat.


cof


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm running 12k btu of ac and the room still gets to 90+. I'm looking into closed reflectors and an inline fan to extract the heat.
> 
> 
> cof


 I would go with led if I was wasting that much extra energy


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm running 12k btu of ac and the room still gets to 90+. I'm looking into closed reflectors and an inline fan to extract the heat.
> 
> 
> cof


I just switched to cooltubes, my summer buds last year were about 1/2 normal weight.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2016)

2 reasons: the high cost of led's (over $1500 for this area) and smaller bud development. The electric cost for the grow area is less than $60 month....that's with 13 led shop lights, 2 600's ,a 1000 de, 2 fans and the ac.


cof


----------



## Ryante55 (Jun 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> 2 reasons: the high cost of led's (over $1500 for this area) and smaller bud development. The electric cost for the grow area is less than $60 month....that's with 13 led shop lights, 2 600's ,a 1000 de, 2 fans and the ac.
> 
> 
> cof


Damn that's cheap 800watts running 24hrs a day cost me at least 200 a month


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 19, 2016)

Our electricity is equivalent to 0.20c per kW used


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2016)

mine is .067


cof


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 20, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> mine is .067
> 
> 
> cof


67c per kW???


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> 67c per kW???


No he wrote .067. So almost 7cents per kw


----------



## chained (Jun 20, 2016)

I installed a couple of LED COBs to my tent, alongside the 600w, and earlier today I was taking a couple of photos before the lights came on. 

They came on, the LEDs saturating the photos while the HPS is powered up in stages... The colours getting thrown around inside the tent left me with some PRETTY FLOWER PICTURES


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> No he wrote .067. So almost 7cents per kw


the last bill was $230 for 3420 kw's...approx. $65 was for the grow area.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2016)

it's not too late to enter......

Photo Contest....


*DSTWell-Known Member*
Competition time.

If anyone remembers we discussed recently having a 600 competition. Well it's on folks. Hopefully our good friend Dr D81 will be finished the glass piece that's being commissioned as one of the prizes....Along with other stuff like tshirts and things not to be mentioned until we pay our advertising fee to riu

Anyhoo. It'll be a simple sticker competition so everyone can get involved. You don't need to have plants in Bloom or bud pron to enter. Just email me at BB info or if you know COF just msg him. An address is needed for us to send the stickers to. They are state side so for peeps over the pond it won't take too long. And for Euro peeps I'll get yours done from here.

Then I think we'll keep it simple. Post a pic of where you put your sticker. Simple. Then we'll have a best pic and a random entry draw so even folks without imagination stand a chance of winning something

More info to follow.
BB"s site to get your stickers....
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/contact/


cof


----------



## numberfour (Jun 20, 2016)

Got my stickers, thanks @DST **no plants were harmed during the photo shoot**
 

 
3 wks since flip....check out that even canopy  lol...13 strains,17 plants though and I didnt top the seed plants
 

8 days and roots showing on 10 out of 36....Cuvee #2 in pic. 
 

My little girl growing fast


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2016)

Her last pics before the chop, 8 weeks on the nose


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> No he wrote .067. So almost 7cents per kw


Thought it was a typo. Damn, that's cheap...


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 20, 2016)

I think I'm not going to post joke photos with my BB stickers. I want to place one in a majestic location


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 20, 2016)

I dunno, a plant growing out of a tree is pretty majestic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

double points for nudes & po po cars! haha


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> double points for nudes & po po cars! haha


How many points for a nude cop?


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> double points for nudes & po po cars! haha


Hold on let me commit a crime to get some squad cars delivered...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> How many points for a nude cop?


Triple


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Triple


Careful now, you guys haven't specified the rules for the nudity.... lol.......the jokester in me would have way too much fun with this..........


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Careful now, you guys haven't specified the rules for the nudity.... lol.......the jokester in me would have way too much fun with this..........


As the internet uproars in unison "show your tits!"...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Careful now, you guys haven't specified the rules for the nudity.... lol.......the jokester in me would have way too much fun with this..........


err ok no nude blokes.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 20, 2016)

Got my stickers today!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> err ok no nude blokes.


immediate dis-qualification


cof


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 20, 2016)

Having a dilemma here guys, need help deciding what to do. Made a post in advanced marijuana cultivation. Please give me some advice on what my best options are. I want to squeeze out the most I can from a 4x4, best training techniques, grow style and lights. I don't know what to do, would truly appreciate any help.. Ideally would prefer not to use COB's mainly due to the fact it's complicated, nobody really has advice for newbs on the subject


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Having a dilemma here guys, need help deciding what to do. Made a post in advanced marijuana cultivation. Please give me some advice on what my best options are. I want to squeeze out the most I can from a 4x4, best training techniques, grow style and lights. I don't know what to do, would truly appreciate any help.. Ideally would prefer not to use COB's mainly due to the fact it's complicated, nobody really has advice for newbs on the subject


Different strokes for different folks . I will point you in a few different directions, but they all will be able to help/assist. Hope this helps. I am only outdoors atm, but plan to do simple bare sockets with 2x 315CMH bulbs hung vertical in a 4x8x8
https://www.rollitup.org/t/ttystikks-vertical-goodness.787572/page-119#post-12708466
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-cannabinerds-journey.853258/page-160
https://www.rollitup.org/t/docs-lab-or.866017/page-194
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam.539647/page-154


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 21, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Having a dilemma here guys, need help deciding what to do. Made a post in advanced marijuana cultivation. Please give me some advice on what my best options are. I want to squeeze out the most I can from a 4x4, best training techniques, grow style and lights. I don't know what to do, would truly appreciate any help.. Ideally would prefer not to use COB's mainly due to the fact it's complicated, nobody really has advice for newbs on the subject


Price range? Get a 600 or 1000 watt. Go vert or scrog with with a hydro system? I've seen some monsters with a CO2 system, right temps and good soil.

Can't forget SoG. But more plants mean more to worry about.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Having a dilemma here guys, need help deciding what to do. Made a post in advanced marijuana cultivation. Please give me some advice on what my best options are. I want to squeeze out the most I can from a 4x4, best training techniques, grow style and lights. I don't know what to do, would truly appreciate any help.. Ideally would prefer not to use COB's mainly due to the fact it's complicated, nobody really has advice for newbs on the subject


Vertical, as Vnsmkr said and I said before.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 21, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Got my stickers today!


 I've got something grand in mind. Whether I can pull it off is yet to be determined .


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Do any of you BB growers have any pics or journals of Qrazy Quake and/or CQ48? Waiting on my seeds to get here! Can't wait to get them going!


I ran 4 cq48's... here are all 4.

    

And here are two QQ's I ran.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I ran 4 cq48's... here are all 4.
> 
> View attachment 3713411 View attachment 3713412 View attachment 3713413 View attachment 3713414
> 
> ...


Wow!!! They look amazing! I will be starting mine indoors but moving outdoors after a couple weeks! How long did they take to finish?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I ran 4 cq48's... here are all 4.
> 
> View attachment 3713411 View attachment 3713412 View attachment 3713413 View attachment 3713414
> 
> ...


Also... Which was your favorite? Thanks


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Vertical, as Vnsmkr said and I said before.


That's possible within a tent? What about the trellises, how am I going to water the plants? I wanted to use a method that wouldn't take as much time, 4-6 weeks veg. 8 week flower at most. 

Vertical sounds good, just don't see how it's possible


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Different strokes for different folks . I will point you in a few different directions, but they all will be able to help/assist. Hope this helps. I am only outdoors atm, but plan to do simple bare sockets with 2x 315CMH bulbs hung vertical in a 4x8x8
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ttystikks-vertical-goodness.787572/page-119#post-12708466
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-cannabinerds-journey.853258/page-160
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/docs-lab-or.866017/page-194
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam.539647/page-154


Ok great, so a 315w CMH in a cool tube growing vert? I wanted to use 2 315w CMH, would that be overkill?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2016)

The cq48 took about 8 weeks if I remember right, qq about 10. I have a bad memory though... Too many strains to remember


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> The cq48 took about 8 weeks if I remember right, qq about 10. I have a bad memory though... Too many strains to remember


Cool thx Jig. I am waiting for them to arrive. They were shipped a couple days ago!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2016)

As for my favorite, who's to say. Is ice cream better than pizza? I love it all bro.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> That's possible within a tent? What about the trellises, how am I going to water the plants? I wanted to use a method that wouldn't take as much time, 4-6 weeks veg. 8 week flower at most.
> 
> Vertical sounds good, just don't see how it's possible


Sounds like you want the best of all worlds, lol. You hang netting round the walls of the tent in order to tie the plants back to it. Light in middle hanging vertically (in cool tubes or not, up to you). 1 plant for each wall, or 2 if you want to do it quicker. And 2 on a removable trellis for the door/entrance (or 1 if you want to veg longer). Remove these when you want to water. Did you read my post when I posted a picture of my set up...I kind of feel like I am repeating myself. 
It is possible, I do it, I just veg longer so I can stick to running 5 plants in flower. I use to run lots more and have perpetual harvests. What I am trying to get at here, is you have limited space and want to max out on harvest. Vertical is how to do it unless you get a tent twice the size you have already.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Sounds like you want the best of all worlds, lol. You hang netting round the walls of the tent in order to tie the plants back to it. Light in middle hanging vertically (in cool tubes or not, up to you). 1 plant for each wall, or 2 if you want to do it quicker. And 2 on a removable trellis for the door/entrance (or 1 if you want to veg longer). Remove these when you want to water. Did you read my post when I posted a picture of my set up...I kind of feel like I am repeating myself.
> It is possible, I do it, I just veg longer so I can stick to running 5 plants in flower. I use to run lots more and have perpetual harvests. What I am trying to get at here, is you have limited space and want to max out on harvest. Vertical is how to do it unless you get a tent twice the size you have already.









This what the tent is like, it has side windows. I'm just confused how am I meant to water them with the trellises in the way?

I don't mean to be a pain in the ass, honestly


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 21, 2016)

Just buy one of these and let me know how it goes, doesn't look like much root or head room


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just buy one of these and let me know how it goes, doesn't look like much root or head roomView attachment 3713598


If I could I totally would, holy shit


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 21, 2016)

To water you just place the pot in front of your wall trellis then train the plant behind it, then simply water the pot, or keep all of your pots in a sip system, or do dwc with the rez accessible, not sure how you water now, but it should be basically the same, just set up the plant in front of the door to be removable to get access to the other 3-6


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2016)

I sure wish RIU didn't delete all the pictures in my old threads.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> This what the tent is like, it has side windows. I'm just confused how am I meant to water them with the trellises in the way?
> 
> I don't mean to be a pain in the ass, honestly


So you put a plant or 2 at the window so when you un zip that you can move them out of the tent and get access to the other plants. Large pots that sit in front of the net/trellis..


----------



## Og Kushman (Jun 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just buy one of these and let me know how it goes, doesn't look like much root or head roomView attachment 3713598


This would be perfect for auto's grown naturally(no training).


----------



## budolskie (Jun 22, 2016)

Finally butcherd the 8x4 

Blue pit

Lemon venom
 

Caramel ice

Can't wait to be smoking them next week haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

looking great bud. the 3*3 picked up yet?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 22, 2016)

3x3 is shite haha 

 
 

About 7 weeks they are nowt like my soil pit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

still look nice n frosty though. dunno what you've done different to last time though.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 22, 2016)

Less care m8 that's what I did haha still will be nice and stuff just sum whispy bits, head been in 8x4 making sure it wasn't like last time and now now 3x3 has been neglected


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

You'll probably end up with about the same end weight just from the other grow haha. managing two gardens not in the same place is always going to be tricky m8. still everything's a bonus eh.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 22, 2016)

Ii it's a bit fuck on haha, glad to get sum new one in thinking rdwc 4 20ltr buckets big veg as I do have the height


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2016)

Blue Pit looks great Budolskie. Male f2 seems to have come through with the slight colour tinges and still looking like a nice kush x clone only hybrid.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 22, 2016)

There's no dimension on these and he's not replying on eBay, I'd love these for 3x3 an 8x4 do you lads think they will fit or I could fit to size as setting it up in there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi everyone been busy working on this prize and broke the first one and had a guy I just met tell me what I was doing wrong there and why I keep ring the 58mm up so I should be finished with a recycler oil rig tomorrow or Friday at the latest. Depends how long the marble takes. @DST you want the Bb logo or 600 or both?

Oh it is black light active too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi everyone been busy working on this prize and broke the first one and had a guy I just met tell me what I was doing wrong there and why I keep ring the 58mm up so I should be finished with a recycler oil rig tomorrow or Friday at the latest. Depends how long the marble takes. @DST you want the Bb logo or 600 or both?
> 
> Oh it is black light active tooView attachment 3714513


looks good brah


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Oh it is black light active too


Now that's badass


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks guys it is starting to come together. Was getting bumbed out over the 58 that was like the third time I have that stuff crack a peace and now I know why. Not so bad when things are working right


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking sweet Dr. Let's get the 600 Logo on there for sure. I'll speak to you later about a bb one for moi send an email over to the BB info addy when you get a minute bru.

Never thought I'd say, but fuk me some of this football is boring me. Looking forward to knock out stage when people actually play.

Anyhoo. Flower stage in the cab.
 
Other image is a panoramic pic....Tad shakey while doing it, droping the camera trying it lol 10 thumbs me....at least one of em is green


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2016)

SFV x Karma OG, Rum Bayou from Doc, East Cost SD and it's good to get
some plants into the flower room. Nebula and 8 Ball Kush.


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

What's wveryones best yield off one 600 watt hps


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

Or dual 600 watt hps only or
Single


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2016)

It all depends on the style of growing dwc or hydro or flooded tube will yield more
than soil or coir so it totally rests on style of growing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It all depends on the style of growing dwc or hydro or flooded tube will yield more
> than soil or coir so it totally rests on style of growing.


Coir is still hydro though.......


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It all depends on the style of growing dwc or hydro or flooded tube will yield more
> than soil or coir so it totally rests on style of growing.


Y buddy does close to 8 oz a plant dry
Indoor on a 10,000 watt grow not sure the amount of plants he uses he yields 15 20 pounds sometimea


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

Johnnn said:


> Y buddy does close to 8 oz a plant dry
> Indoor on a 10,000 watt grow not sure the amount of plants he uses he yields 15 20 pounds sometimea


He's not a good grower either


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Coir is still hydro though.......


You can use it in a very similar way to soil to. I don't use drip or flood table just hand feed and water.


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah same save power and more better with natural co2 from are human body's but
I'm outdoors now just interested in wat people yeild here's my
Grow before they took me
Down I had a 430watt 250 watt and 600 watt only ran the 250 watt for veg never got to turn on my
Lights all them before they took me down haha shitty feeling


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> You can use it in a very similar way to soil to. I don't use drip or flood table just hand feed and water.


I just switch to hand watering on a flood tray so the runoff goes in a tray underneath very easy to maintain but still do hydro......


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just switch to hand watering on a flood tray so the runoff goes in a tray underneath very easy to maintain but still do hydro......


I'm all soil and vermiculite and perlite and horse shit and sheep shit with compost and compost tea
For fertilizer liquid for water I planted to early my plants took a few
Frost and slugs almost got
Them so I'm surprised it's growing good just trans planted in that container


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

Leads are down cause the wind was bad that day


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

Leafs were down cause it was windy not bad tho


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 22, 2016)

It was 6 inches when I put it out and it took the 4 frost hits solid


----------



## CwHall (Jun 22, 2016)

Mothers milk still going strong .


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2016)

Morning 6ers. Holy heavens coming down today with lightning to boot.......and all last night, more crazy canoe dreams.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

the morrow and saturday look a treat though geez, 24c.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2016)

Was supposed to be 30 today with thunderstorms at night....it came 24 hour early. Aye no doubt it'll be scorching tomorrow when I need to wait in on an engineer to fix my oven.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

Sounds like roof terrace sunbathing/smoking time to me... 

You reckon Sammy will have a volcano or some sort of vape down in Rife?


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sounds like roof terrace sunbathing/smoking time to me...
> 
> You reckon Sammy will have a volcano or some sort of vape down in Rife?


I would have thought so, he was banging on about how the club has all been done up and is all white now with shiney leon nights under seats....sounds like smoking in an Apple Mac shop lol.....stop being gay, you canny smoke joints now? lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

hahah how 21st century of you D, lmao no I don't 'smoke' anything anymore, haven't for nearly 2 years. 

neon lights and all clinical white eh. sounds like the bar below it. i wonder if the doorway is still a fucked bit of MDF...


----------



## numberfour (Jun 23, 2016)

We've has some amazing thunderstorms where I am recently, outside garden loves it though!

Kids picked these and more today
 

Few more weeks and they'll be picking raspberries and blueberries


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah how 21st century of you D, lmao no I don't 'smoke' anything anymore, haven't for nearly 2 years.
> 
> neon lights and all clinical white eh. sounds like the bar below it. i wonder if the doorway is still a fucked bit of MDF...


Its like the Rockfrd files caravan...shitty outside and luxury inside

Hold on....you were to smoking hash joints and tabs with the big yin when we were in Malaga.....


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2016)

numberfour said:


> We've has some amazing thunderstorms where I am recently, outside garden loves it though!
> 
> Kids picked these and more today
> View attachment 3715181
> ...


Looks ace lad. Our strawberries are still white ffs. And I am embarrassed with my Blueberry thing (calling it a bush would be a stretch of the imagination).


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2016)

I have 2 strawberry plants In my green house Few autos aswell

Red strawberry plant on left and black on the Right


 

Few autos


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

DST said:


> Its like the Rockfrd files caravan...shitty outside and luxury inside
> 
> Hold on....you were to smoking hash joints and tabs with the big yin when we were in Malaga.....


Which was nearly two year back lad!


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Which was nearly two year back lad!


A year and a couple of months lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

Close enough for me haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2016)

Lads lads, ladies-


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2016)

Kickin ass Whodat !


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 23, 2016)

DAAAAAUUUUUUM!!!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Lads lads, ladies-
> 
> View attachment 3715535


Amazing whodat, simply beautiful.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks y'all, they were well taken care of while I was out of town.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks y'all, they were well taken care of while I was out of town.


Clearly, you have a VERY good watchdog


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Clearly, you have a VERY good watchdog


Si!

Nothing but water and teas for these gals so far  some preventative spraying has already started, neem, organicide, and take down (alternating weekly),,, an organic trifecta for an intergrated pest management program. Have also been spraying the perimeters of the gardens with "liquid fence" to steer away deer/mice/rabbits... Gonna start setting mouse traps out for when it starts to get super dry out here,,,, mice will kill entire plants once they ring em.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 23, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Si!
> 
> Nothing but water and teas for these gals so far  some preventative spraying has already started, neem, organicide, and take down (alternating weekly),,, an organic trifecta for an intergrated pest management program. Have also been spraying the perimeters of the gardens with "liquid fence" to steer away deer/mice/rabbits... Gonna start setting mouse traps out for when it starts to get super dry out here,,,, mice will kill entire plants once they ring em.


Keep at it bro one of my favorite grows so far, gives me a lot to aspire to as a new grower.


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 23, 2016)

Ladies arein flower under the 600w mh just switched on monday. By far the happiest plants i have grown, so green and lush. I had 0 issues with these in veg and they blew up when i moved them to the big tent with the 600w. My mother plants are not so happy sadly, stuck in 1g pots. Getting rid of 1 of them soon for something new.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Ladies arein flower under the 600w mh just switched on monday. By far the happiest plants i have grown, so green and lush. I had 0 issues with these in veg and they blew up when i moved them to the big tent with the 600w. My mother plants are not so happy sadly, stuck in 1g pots. Getting rid of 1 of them soon for something new.


Picture please.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi guys

Looking great Whodat bro!


600 club
 
 
light dep is moving along


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jillanje drysift
jillanje rosin
 
pic from fathersday


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Lads lads, ladies-
> 
> View attachment 3715535


Awesome bru.

Looking great Dr D.

Christ, looks like I need a new passport, lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 24, 2016)

Dont know if i told yall that my aunt has got cancer too. Crazy how that shit wont leave my fam alone.. Throat lunges stomach and they cant find the "main-cancer"(Starting point)
Starting up on oil today. Hope she can handle it..
Sry ive been head up ass lately but the world is spinning too fast right now :/
Great day to yall's !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2016)

Thoughts & good vibes to your aunt & family HGP


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2016)

Prayers and best wishes to her and your family bro.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

Best wishes brother, my family has been plagued with the C word too and there is fear that's what my so far unknown disease is as well.

Good to see you on the ball with the oils, part of the reason I started growing for myself so I can start looking into the oils too......


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 24, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers HGP, hope the meds help


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Dont know if i told yall that my aunt has got cancer too. Crazy how that shit wont leave my fam alone.. Throat lunges stomach and they cant find the "main-cancer"(Starting point)
> Starting up on oil today. Hope she can handle it..
> Sry ive been head up ass lately but the world is spinning too fast right now :/
> Great day to yall's !
> View attachment 3715901 View attachment 3715902


That ain't good bru. Stay up and strong for the family. Best vibes from doon here to up there.
DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hydrogp said:


> Dont know if i told yall that my aunt has got cancer too. Crazy how that shit wont leave my fam alone.. Throat lunges stomach and they cant find the "main-cancer"(Starting point)
> Starting up on oil today. Hope she can handle it..
> Sry ive been head up ass lately but the world is spinning too fast right now :/
> Great day to yall's !
> View attachment 3715901 View attachment 3715902


Man that sucks buddy i really hope the oil helps her fight it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Going to put all this together today. My mom Text this morning and Zoie was put to sleep this morning i Atlanta and even though she only had her for just over a year that we have been out west she is taking it hard.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2016)

It's tough with any pet. Best vibes for her.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going to put all this together today. My mom Text this morning and Zoie was put to sleep this morning i Atlanta and even though she only had her for just over a year that we have been out west she is taking it hard.
> 
> View attachment 3716247


So Badass!, if the photo I'm planning don't do it I'm gonna have to hit you up with an order anyways


----------



## budolskie (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry to here hydro, thoughts are with you and your family..
Also dr that piece is mint I need to get my sticker stuck and snapped haha


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 25, 2016)

Now I need to try and get them in the spot I want too!


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2016)

Plemon dabs please.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Plemon dabs please.....
> View attachment 3717115


Giggity fuckin giggity


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 25, 2016)

A bit warmer at my place than it says, but you get the picture-


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 25, 2016)

Waiting on Qrazy Quake and CQ48 to arrive! But in the meantime....


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A bit warmer at my place than it says, but you get the picture-
> 
> View attachment 3717404


I feel your pain......the low here is 72.... with 90% humidity. I'm having a hard time keeping the bloom room from burning up. 12,000 btu ac trying to cool 2 600's and a 1000 in a 5x9 area.....having an inline fan installed in existing ductwork to vent the room


cof


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jun 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A bit warmer at my place than it says, but you get the picture-
> 
> View attachment 3717404


 
The highest temps in my tent ....this grow is a bust. Need a ac unit for it.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok weather here today....bit windy with clouds kicking around spoiling the sun from time to time.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Ok weather here today....bit windy with clouds kicking around spoiling the sun from time to time.....
> View attachment 3717659


Blue skies here this morning. Transplanted 6 over and about 20 minutes after the bottom fucking dropped out, 50 knot wind gusts and few cm of rain in an hour


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Blue skies here this morning. Transplanted 6 over and about 20 minutes after the bottom fucking dropped out, 50 knot wind gusts and few cm of rain in an hour


Eeesh. You sure you don't libe in Holland?

Tasty snacks from the market...coconut and chocolate balls....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Eeesh. You sure you don't libe in Holland?
> 
> Tasty snacks from the market...coconut and chocolate balls....
> View attachment 3717674


man those look tasty as fuck after that big ass bowl of hash I just smoked


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Fuk me, I don't think I could eat 2......

I just ate a chicken bapa (savoury doughnut filled with chicken curry) and spicey sambal...and then one of those, think my stomach is about to explode


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Fuk me, I don't think I could eat 2......
> 
> I just ate a chicken bapa (savoury doughnut filled with chicken curry) and spicey sambal...and then one of those, think my stomach is about to explode


oh yeah I could eat both of those. I would have eaten them first . Yeah those bapa's sound good. I like things like that, curry puffs mmmmm


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> View attachment 3717630
> The highest temps in my tent ....this grow is a bust. Need a ac unit for it.


That's a little warm my man .


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> oh yeah I could eat both of those. I would have eaten them first . Yeah those bapa's sound good. I like things like that, curry puffs mmmmm


Holy shit I use to eat a curry puff every day when I was in Singapore.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi guys after some advice, found some mildew on a couple of cuts in the propagator last night  The cuts have rooted and I was looking to pot up today. 

I went to the local store this morning and their advice was to get rid of all affected plants. But I did buy some Bayer Garden fungus fighter concentrate as they said that was the best fungicide they had. I've treated all cuts and the propagator.

Am I better just getting rid of the affected cuts?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 26, 2016)

no, it's easy enough to cure. A couple sprays with copper fungicide will do the trick.

I use dyna-gro and it will leave a residue that looks like pm.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Hi guys after some advice, found some mildew on a couple of cuts in the propagator last night  The cuts have rooted and I was looking to pot up today.
> 
> I went to the local store this morning and their advice was to get rid of all affected plants. But I did buy some Bayer Garden fungus fighter concentrate as they said that was the best fungicide they had. I've treated all cuts and the propagator.
> 
> Am I better just getting rid of the affected cuts?


Depends how desperate you are to keep the cuts. Can you take more or reveg?


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A bit warmer at my place than it says, but you get the picture-
> 
> View attachment 3717404


Looks preety cool to me , perfect temps


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 26, 2016)

Well the original spot i wanted to stick these bb (Bearders boutique) stickers isnt as easy as i thought. So i figured with all talk of titties i figured i would post up a pic of some really big ones.  

wait for it,







Wait for it !


Bam. !! 

Grow organic .


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 26, 2016)

^^^ Fertilizer machine. (aka: Dairy goat)


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Picture please.


I will take some new pics here soon, been on the DL with the pics lately.


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 26, 2016)

Man its been low of 82-86°f and highs of 104-115°f the last 2 weeks. I would take mid upper 80s all day long.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Man its been low of 82-86°f and highs of 104-115°f the last 2 weeks. I would take mid upper 80s all day long.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2016)

Titties!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2016)

Went to the farmers market today! What fun  took a dab of rosin for the first time  good stuff 

Met and shook jorge cervantes' hand too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2016)

Plants doing well -


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 26, 2016)

87 days since flip


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2016)

I want that triminator bad...


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice farmers market whodat, most of the farmers markets we have just sell overpriced sausages and crap pulled pork sandwiches. If it aint pulled it aint hip ffs.


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 27, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3718280 View attachment 3718279 87 days since flip


What strain is this


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2016)

Stay lifted my friends !!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 27, 2016)

Woke up ready to go to work and be a productive member of society,started the ride and drove 12 ft then realised I had a flat tire.........damn.....time for plan b


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice farmers market whodat, most of the farmers markets we have just sell overpriced sausages and crap pulled pork sandwiches. If it aint pulled it aint hip ffs.


Too early to be talking about braai mf! Damn,,,,, been a while since I did a pork shoulder  my birthday is coming up this week...


A bit too much drinky stinky last night today is gonna eat shat


----------



## numberfour (Jun 27, 2016)

Dog 
 

and Dog


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 27, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 27, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Went to the farmers market today! What fun  took a dab of rosin for the first time  good stuff
> 
> Met and shook jorge cervantes' hand too.
> 
> View attachment 3718252 View attachment 3718253 View attachment 3718254 View attachment 3718255 View attachment 3718256 View attachment 3718257 View attachment 3718258 View attachment 3718259 View attachment 3718260 View attachment 3718261


Oakland farmers market? Where it be


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Oakland farmers market? Where it be


Southern humboldt county ca, by garberville.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Dog
> View attachment 3718643
> 
> and Dog
> View attachment 3718644


Good looking pooch!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys. Im wanting to upgrade to digital ballast. With alternating 12/12 in two rooms im thinking one ballast with some sort of switch for the lamps would do. Any ideas as to what i should look for as a switch / timer?
More sweet cheese


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 27, 2016)

My Qrazy Quake and CQ48 arrived at my mail location! Woohoo! Thanks Breeders Boutique! Now I just need to go pick them up.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Im wanting to upgrade to digital ballast. With alternating 12/12 in two rooms im thinking one ballast with some sort of switch for the lamps would do. Any ideas as to what i should look for as a switch / timer?
> More sweet cheese
> View attachment 3718938


They are call flip boxes I believe,,, or flip flop something like that.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2016)

Pooches looking good number4!

I need some digi ballasts, mine ballasts are like antiques lol. I did buy 8 digi ballasts a year or so ago but them Frenchies nicked em.....that's what started the Brexit, lmfao......and Lol and Englands Brexit from Eufa last night.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2016)

Probably gonna tie one on tonight happy birthday to me  T-bone steaks will wait till I have a day off


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Probably gonna tie one on tonight happy birthday to me  T-bone steaks will wait till I have a day off


Happy bday man!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Probably gonna tie one on tonight happy birthday to me  T-bone steaks will wait till I have a day off


Happy Birthday...enjoy a few bowls too.


cof


----------



## silverserf (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey all, 

Just over 3 weeks since since 12/12. My first grow under the 600W HPS, so far i'm pretty fucking HAPPY!!! One plant isn't doing great i think i drowned it a little...or alot... but the others are filling in the space anyway. 

Mostly AK-47 with 2 Blue Skunk..(one sick skunk)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Probably gonna tie one on tonight happy birthday to me  T-bone steaks will wait till I have a day off


Happy Bday brah


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2016)

Happy b-day whodatnation. ..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2016)

Happy bday whodat...


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 28, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Probably gonna tie one on tonight happy birthday to me  T-bone steaks will wait till I have a day off


 
Did somebody say birthday?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2016)

Haha thanks fellas!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 28, 2016)

Alright, I'm in. Ballast and Bulb on the way..........


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2016)

Lang zal je leven Whodat!! Gefeliciteerd jongen!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

Hmmmmm T bone steak
happy birthday Who man!!!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday Whodat....I made you a cake lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 29, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Happy Birthday Whodat....I made you a cake lol
> View attachment 3720086


I could definitely eat that!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy B-Day Bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2016)

Pound cake? Yes please!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2016)

Happpy Birthday Whodat! how old are you now?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Pound cake? Yes please!


No. It's an "about a lb cake"


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday whodat and many more! 
And on a secondary note I just sent my final mortgage pmt. in so
it's off to smoke a monster doob to celebrate my freedom! (and whodat's b'day).


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 29, 2016)

Although i have no idea who you are. Happy B day.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2016)

he's a displaced Cajun who grows trees.....

Looks like I won't be concerned about this......

Could cannabis cure Alzheimer's? Drug's active ingredient 'helps remove key toxic protein from brain cells'


A number of compounds found in marijuana have been found to promote the cellular removal of amyloid beta - the toxic protein that is a key sign of Alzheimer's disease, experts at the Salk Institute, California, found.

 



cof


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 29, 2016)

In bealf of my 26 bday today im gonna smoke a fatty


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> In bealf of my 26 bday today im gonna smoke a fatty


Happy Birthday......must be a popular day, daughter and step daughter are celebrating too.
what is it about October that produces June births?


cof


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 29, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Happy Birthday......must be a popular day, daughter and step daughter are celebrating too.
> what is it about October that produces June births?
> 
> 
> cof


Idk thats crazy! Didnt know there was alot of june babies lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy B'day Traxx.


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy b-day traxx...


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 29, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> View attachment 3717630
> The highest temps in my tent ....this grow is a bust. Need a ac unit for it.


Holy shite! Yea that's hot man! That room needs AC for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy birthdays all around!


29 Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy birthday Traxx. awe whodat your just a young pup, too young to remember the days of LSD and prog rock.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 29, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Happy Birthday......must be a popular day, daughter and step daughter are celebrating too.
> what is it about October that produces June births?
> 
> 
> cof


Couples trying on there Halloween costumes.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 30, 2016)

thanks everyone !


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy Belated Biurthday Traxx. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks like I have alzheimers already...can't even spell birthday lol. Or maybe its due to one of my eyes being swollen to buggery.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday Ken...shit I mean Traxx


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Looks like I have alzheimers already...can't even spell birthday lol. Or maybe its due to one of my eyes being swollen to buggery.


Old fucker hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

The hells your eye swollen for @DST


----------



## budolskie (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy birthday lads il be on the bong for yous


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The hells your eye swollen for @DST


Fuk knows lad. Been since.last night. Just felt itchy then I made the mistake of rubbing it. Woke up this morning looking like I'd been punched. Wife did look a bit sheepish this morning, she probably gave me a punch in the middle of the night lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Happy Birthday whodat and many more!
> And on a secondary note I just sent my final mortgage pmt. in so
> it's off to smoke a monster doob to celebrate my freedom! (and whodat's b'day).


Now that is worthwhile celebrating bru. Congratulations.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Fuk knows lad. Been since.last night. Just felt itchy then I made the mistake of rubbing it. Woke up this morning looking like I'd been punched. Wife did look a bit sheepish this morning, she probably gave me a punch in the middle of the night lol.


haha yip been there done that


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2016)

The stretch is on for 8 Ball Kush and Nebula.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2016)

5th day of purging at 100f and -29 inHG.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> The stretch is on for 8 Ball Kush and Nebula.
> 
> View attachment 3720894 View attachment 3720895


Who's 8 ball kush you growing? I have the barneys version(freebie) thick fat hollow stocks, but not a huge stretcher in week 2


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Who's 8 ball kush you growing? I have the barneys version(freebie) thick fat hollow stocks, but not a huge stretcher in week 2


Ditto on Barneys.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 30, 2016)

Can anyone link me to a good DIY ebb n flow system for a 4x4? Decided on doing a 36 plant SOG 

I can't find much on Google


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2016)

try youtube


cof


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 30, 2016)

13 wk since flip
took one of my indoor girls down:       her twin sister gets the chop today too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)

Holy shit you guys I am way behind on the 600 again


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 30, 2016)

^^^ 3rd pic down is just awesome .!


----------



## CwHall (Jun 30, 2016)

Mother Milk starting to become icy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2016)

do you know where all the posts are with all the stickers?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

They should be coming here


----------



## dunksndank (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> do you know where all the posts are with all the stickers?


They are usually on the forum category page


----------



## Figgy (Jun 30, 2016)

Damn guys, it's been a minute, but I'm caught up  Life and work seem to consume 16 hours a day. Good news is I'm chopping some Lambsbread while smoking Lambsbread rosin . Hope everyone has been well. Some fire shots, and happy belated Birthday to all 2476446 you fuckers having birthdays  Here's my Lambsbread hanging.....


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Damn guys, it's been a minute, but I'm caught up  Life and work seem to consume 16 hours a day. Good news is I'm chopping some Lambsbread while smoking Lambsbread rosin . Hope everyone has been well. Some fire shots, and happy belated Birthday to all 2476446 you fuckers having birthdays  Here's my Lambsbread hanging.....View attachment 3721536


Looking good Figgy, starting my last in Sept. or Oct. I'm going to try selfing some.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Looking good Figgy, starting my last in Sept. or Oct. I'm going to try selfing some.


I got the pheno (that pic) that I wanted. It produces so much concentrate it's crazy! Going to take clones tomorrow off the mom, then toss LB 1 and 2 into the flower tent.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I got the pheno (that pic) that I wanted. It produces so much concentrate it's crazy! Going to take clones tomorrow off the mom, then toss LB 1 and 2 into the flower tent.


Are you going to reverse a clone? it would be fun pheno hunting off the s-1's from that.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> do you know where all the posts are with all the stickers?


There will be a new thread started when it kicks off


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3721750 View attachment 3721752


fucking badass!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2016)

Outstanding Dr.

the winner is going to be one happy camper


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3721750 View attachment 3721752


Looks great Doc.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice for the winner looks the part dr


----------



## Figgy (Jul 1, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Are you going to reverse a clone? it would be fun pheno hunting off the s-1's from that.


Probably not. This perpetual thing has me so damn stocked up its not funny. I just hope Frozen qwiso will last a bit vacuumed and sub zero.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2016)

Damn that rig is fucking awesome!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2016)

Treat your tourist well and they will return.....and this looks like a good start

Jamaica to install cannabis kiosks at airport terminal so tourists can get high as soon as they land 


Officials in Jamaica are looking at ways the country can cash in on the legal cannabis industry and plans are in the pipeline to offer the drug inside arrival halls and seaports.

 


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2016)

Haven't watered this thing in a week and it's still moist enough to last, tomorrow she gets tea though because I gots it brewing anyway.

 



The rest have been getting water regularly-


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2016)

It's a cycle


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

I never lie to myself and say Im gonna smoke less


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2016)

@whodatnation 
what does that hay do?
I seen Shcrews using clover covering round his trees, its so fuckin rad. got really bushy the past few weeks, he just gave them a haircut.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Haven't watered this thing in a week and it's still moist enough to last, tomorrow she gets tea though because I gots it brewing anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3722135
> 
> ...


Looking most excellent man. That alfalfa? keeps the roots cool eh, much less drinking. I need to get a bale of it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @whodatnation
> what does that hay do?
> I seen Shcrews using clover covering round his trees, its so fuckin rad. got really bushy the past few weeks, he just gave them a haircut.


I guess I just answered that, keeps the roots cool and translates into less drinking and clover is a really good cover crop


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2016)

only problem is that deer love clover.....and mj


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2016)

LOL! yeah that would be a big problem wouldn't it cof.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3721750 View attachment 3721752


Bump 
Looks sweet as fuk Dr.


----------



## shhhmokey (Jul 1, 2016)

Jack herer. Day 31 of flower. 
Water bittle is for size comparasent.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @whodatnation
> what does that hay do?
> I seen Shcrews using clover covering round his trees, its so fuckin rad. got really bushy the past few weeks, he just gave them a haircut.





Vnsmkr said:


> Looking most excellent man. That alfalfa? keeps the roots cool eh, much less drinking. I need to get a bale of it



It's wheat straw, just mulch, retaining moisture. Also protects the top layer of soil from baking in the sun, it makes a nice environment for the soil food web.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Bump
> Looks sweet as fuk Dr.


Yup!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2016)

My baby Gods Gift is rooting and growing now. Did some pollinating today and hit the cherry pie, grape ape, hells angels og, Larry B, 91 Chem, and white diesel with triple purple dojaif you guys remember me talking about my old neighbor i am afraid he is about to pass. He had brought me a super skunk with mites a while back and i got it clean and it is looking like a nice plant now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Independence Day to all.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2016)

It's hip to have an Independence Day now. If your country doesn't have one you haven't lived


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

I dont know if Id go that far with it, havent lived hahaha


----------



## numberfour (Jul 2, 2016)

Mmmmmmm, found about 30 ready this morning  

 
Week 4, few bud shots

Silver Kush
 

Blueberry x Cheese, still got to name this strain
 
Dog #2
 

Lightsaber


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yo guys my hommie that got locked up 1st of March just got out two days ago


----------



## dunksndank (Jul 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo guys my hommie that got locked up 1st of March just got out two days ago


Time to smoke a fatty of some


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 2, 2016)

dunksndank said:


> Time to smoke a fatty of some


Man he is 2000 miles away but trying to fix that if he will take my advice


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2016)

Moved 3 Rum Bayou and 2 Aura OG's into the flower room today.
That makes 10 plants in flower and 7 more to go.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Happy Independence Day to all.


YUP.



This one is for sale 80dollars plus shipping.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YUP.
> 
> View attachment 3723053
> 
> This one is for sale 80dollars plus shipping.


Very nice Amber but then all your work is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you. Thank you very much. I have a new collector in the UK.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you. Thank you very much. I have a new collector in the UK.


Do you show your work on the U.K. thread?


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2016)

Alarm went off at 420 am. Now I'm taxi with mad driver who is seemingly racing someone imaginery.....its actually a relief to look at my phone screen ffs. That early wake and bake is hitting strong....hope i get to the airoot alive.....who d have thought you'd say that eh!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Alarm went off at 420 am. Now I'm taxi with mad driver who is seemingly racing someone imaginery.....its actually a relief to look at my phone screen ffs. That early wake and bake is hitting strong....hope i get to the airoot alive.....who d have thought you'd say that eh!


Where ya headed?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2016)

have a safe trip, providing you survive the cab ride.
Where are you headed?


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YUP.
> 
> View attachment 3723053
> 
> This one is for sale 80dollars plus shipping.


Very cool. My uncle did some paintings very similar in the late 70's - 80's and I have a shitload of his paintings back stateside.
@supreme bean similar tastes


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2016)

Safe travels DST have fun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Do you show your work on the U.K. thread?


i might have, but not recently. I show it on IC mag.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2016)

In Barcelona and heading down to Tenerife to meet Don G and my other biz partner from BB. Delayed flights suckses the bigs one's


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2016)

Male Engineers Dream.
 
Gg4 clone with visitor.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

DST said:


> In Barcelona and heading down to Tenerife to meet Don G and my other biz partner from BB. Delayed flights suckses the bigs one's


Good shit man, have fun


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 3, 2016)

Safe trip DST, I'm heading out golfing after a good breakfast of course


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2016)

Cherry Jo AKA "10" 
GGG
All organic.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 3, 2016)

More bud shots...

Cuvee
 

Dog #1
 

Cheese
 

Goji OG
 

Tree Of Life
 

Green Crack
 

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2016)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2016)

DST said:


> In Barcelona and heading down to Tenerife to meet Don G and my other biz partner from BB. Delayed flights suckses the bigs one's



My last flight back out here was delayed, missed connection, wait for new flight,,,, didn't land in SF till 1:30 am then drove for 5hrs "sleep" for about 45min then a full day of work ffs. Haven't had a day off since lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2016)

DST said:


> In Barcelona and heading down to Tenerife to meet Don G and my other biz partner from BB. Delayed flights suckses the bigs one's


You'll be lucky to see don g & t... He's a good farm hand. I think I'll keep him here.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You'll be lucky to see don g & t... He's a good farm hand. I think I'll keep him here.


A good farm hand is invaluable.
Looks like I get tomorrow off  tubing and drinking all day on the river sounds good to me!

Jig you celebrating out there tomorrow? Some braii at the least! Hope all is well


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2016)

Courtesy of ACM Tenerife. Rocking BB strains as well.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2016)

That's Larry OG. Fireballs. White Alien, Sour D, Amnesia (core cut lol).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks like a good morning pack for me  Hope thats not for the week or better yet fucking hope it is, I am envious


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hope all are having a great weekend. Be safe tomorrow and that goes for you to DST on your trip and did
Somebody say fireballs


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2016)

I need some of that ED pollen!!!

Can you make a detour to CA for a few days


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A good farm hand is invaluable.
> Looks like I get tomorrow off  tubing and drinking all day on the river sounds good to me!
> 
> Jig you celebrating out there tomorrow? Some braii at the least! Hope all is well


Just another monday here. Don't think we'll do anything to be honest. Too f'n hot to do anything like a bbq. Might celebrate with an afternoon nap. 

You guys have a good time for me. Tubing sounds a great time. I'll enjoy it in my mind.

I did just wake up from a really cool dream... I think that's probably as exciting as the day will get.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 4, 2016)

Hard getting used to this new phone haha, few puppies to go in my 8x4 next il get sum bud shots the caramel, pit and Lemon venom with this new on today but I got 10 puppies like this


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I need some of that ED pollen!!!
> 
> Can you make a detour to CA for a few days


Fairy can always try mate.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like a good morning pack for me  Hope thats not for the week or better yet fucking hope it is, I am envious


Its for 2 days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Its for 2 days


Ok I would be scraping the baggies for residue the 2nd day hahahahaha kidding, old days


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze:



Bougainvillea:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2016)

Mallard Fillmore is a cartoonist and the quote from today's cartoon referencing our founders is.....

They wanted tax reform and less government control over their lives

Today they would be called haters.

Happy Fourth


cof


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

They were terrorists too.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## budolskie (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally back on the good stuff 

Got 60g to blast today good week ahead on the nail haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2016)

DST said:


> View attachment 3724427


Beautiful


----------



## Og Kushman (Jul 5, 2016)

To harvest or not to harvest, what do you guys think? (Auto white widow


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2016)

I would give a bit more time the pistils haven't started to retract yet.
What color are the trichs? all cloudy no yellow or a bit yellowed.


----------



## Og Kushman (Jul 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I would give a bit more time the pistils haven't started to retract yet.
> What color are the trichs? all cloudy no yellow or a bit yellowed.


I think I see some yellow or amber. This is the closest shot I can get until my usb endoscope comes in the mail. Im thinking about waiting a few more day's as im going for mostly cloudy trichs and a few amber but it is so hard to tell with these photo's. This plant is over 100 days old and its an auto. I have more pics if that would help?


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2016)

Og Kushman said:


> I think I see some yellow or amber. This is the closest shot I can get until my usb endoscope comes in the mail. Im thinking about waiting a few more day's as im going for mostly cloudy trichs and a few amber but it is so hard to tell with these photo's. This plant is over 100 days old and its an auto. I have more pics if that would help?


I like 20 - 30% amber for auto's, but I like some couch lock.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2016)

I ran a strain, I think it was casey jones... that didn't get over 10-15% amber no matter how long it ran. Some strains are like that.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 5, 2016)

Another lump in the chamber crem


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

Happy National Bikini Day...


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 5, 2016)

DST said:


> There will be a new thread started when it kicks off


When does it officially start?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 5, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy National Bikini Day...
> View attachment 3725085


With ya


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 5, 2016)

Trading my flip flops and shorts for pants and jacket today, fucking hate these clothes!!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 6, 2016)

Clear enough or longer?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2016)

If it's still bubbling then longer....

Been chilling at THC ACM Club.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Trading my flip flops and shorts for pants and jacket today, fucking hate these clothes!!


You off on a contract?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

DST said:


> You off on a contract?


Not just yet, had to go put my face in front of the contract holder today, some offshore work popping soon for a month or so


----------



## Og Kushman (Jul 6, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I like 20 - 30% amber for auto's, but I like some couch lock.


Whats the longest time an auto took that you have run?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 6, 2016)

Germinating 5 Qrazy Quake and 5 CQ48!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 6, 2016)

Og Kushman said:


> Whats the longest time an auto took that you have run?


Super Lemon Haze Auto, it took about 11 weeks in flower 14 weeks total.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2016)

Howdy everyone
 Rum Bayou


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy everyone
> View attachment 3725635 Rum Bayou View attachment 3725636


Looking good Doc, can't wait for mine to get there.
Any special pheno's to look for?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2016)

I will dig up and take some new pics of my favorite pheno. I have 1 in flower and 2 others in veg of that pheno. Will get pics of the other pheno too


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy everyone
> View attachment 3725635 Rum Bayou View attachment 3725636


Did it again doc  very nice! 
Our plants are pushing past 7ft now with another 6-8 weeks of veg before stretching begins  I'll get some pics up in the next few days.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Did it again doc  very nice!
> Our plants are pushing past 7ft now with another 6-8 weeks of veg before stretching begins  I'll get some pics up in the next few days.


Are you going to harvest with a chainsaw?


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy everyone
> View attachment 3725635 Rum Bayou View attachment 3725636


Those flower tops are amazing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2016)

Will finally finish interior cleaning today. Here's some big city lights -


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 7, 2016)

Why is my fresh dried white widow oozing sap? Anyone had this happen or know what's going on with this bud?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Cyah1990 (Jul 7, 2016)

Damn is this still the 600 club? I was about to post my 4x4 and all I see is fields! Putting me to shame...I want a field!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2016)

well, it does say club 600....in some cases that's pounds
keep on truckin' whodat!!!


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 7, 2016)

Bless all our outdoor growers until a few years ago I never had an indoor grow.
By the way we refer to Old Sol as the Great 600 in the sky lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2016)

Preventative,,, bust out the gas powered back pack sprayer.




Long day, another one ahead tomorrow, then a few off 


Edit: here's a better look-


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Why is my fresh dried white widow oozing sap? Anyone had this happen or know what's going on with this bud?View attachment 3726731 View attachment 3726739



I've seen that a few times on the internet but never in person. Pretty cool there, is it super potent or tasty or anything out of the ordinary? Looks like the stuff that comes out a rosin press


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Why is my fresh dried white widow oozing sap? Anyone had this happen or know what's going on with this bud?View attachment 3726731 View attachment 3726739


Oozing terps. Smoke it and let us know how it is


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 8, 2016)

it smells exactly like the buds just way more intense, like a bluberry wrapped in tree moss, i havent smoked it yet but i was thinking about pressing that one in the wifes hair straightener....she will probably be a bit pissed as she isnt a partaker of cannabis, but im mind set to do it anyways lol


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2016)

I've had sap oozing out of branches before, but not buds. I doubt it's sap

They use those things on the grape fields as well, whodat. Saw it when we were cycling through Austria.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> it smells exactly like the buds just way more intense, like a bluberry wrapped in tree moss, i havent smoked it yet but i was thinking about pressing that one in the wifes hair straightener....she will probably be a bit pissed as she isnt a partaker of cannabis, but im mind set to do it anyways lol


I hope the high is worth the trouble she'll bring.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm so ticked off, my "helper" last Mon. hit the switch on a timer to constant 
so my flower room has been set back 5 days. Big help.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 8, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm so ticked off, my "helper" last Mon. hit the switch on a timer to constant
> so my flower room has been set back 5 days. Big help.


Where shall I send my application?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2016)

big bidness is trying to take over........

Lawn care CEO is investing 'like, half a billion' in the marijuana industry across California and Amsterdam after telling his board: 'If you don't like it, leave'


Scotts Miracle-Gro CEO Jim Hagedorn (pictured) gave the board an ultimatum after a 2013 trip to a store in Yakima, Washington, where pot-growing equipment was flying off the shelves.



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2016)

Some shots from this morning.
Nebula, 8 Ball Kush, Rum Bayou, Aura OG.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> big bidness is trying to take over........
> 
> Lawn care CEO is investing 'like, half a billion' in the marijuana industry across California and Amsterdam after telling his board: 'If you don't like it, leave'
> 
> ...


Wake up and smell the f'in coffee.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2016)

Amherst Sour D-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> big bidness is trying to take over........
> 
> Lawn care CEO is investing 'like, half a billion' in the marijuana industry across California and Amsterdam after telling his board: 'If you don't like it, leave'
> 
> ...


I really like the article. But I wish the guy has a more presentable appearance. Seeing him in a suit and tie like that made me think he is just another rich 2% Republican asshole, like the Donald Trumps of the world. He should trade that garb in for a nice Calvin Klein Black T-Shirt and some 501 Levi Jeans. Have more of a down to earth image. When i first saw his picture, to be honest with ya'll, i thought it was Anderson Popper from Fox News.


----------



## Figgy (Jul 8, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I really like the article. But I wish the guy has a more presentable appearance. Seeing him in a suit and tie like that made me think he is just another rich 2% Republican asshole, like the Donald Trumps of the world. He should trade that garb in for a nice Calvin Klein Black T-Shirt and some 501 Levi Jeans. Have more of a down to earth image. When i first saw his picture, to be honest with ya'll, i thought it was Anderson Popper from Fox News.


Fox News has an Anderson Popper?
Edit: Anderson Cooper?
Edit numero dos: my high self just thought of Soda Popinski!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2016)

Anderson Cooper is on cnn.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2016)

Anderson pooper 


Blue dream-


Edit: 200g pot for reference 

Trellis netting goes soon,


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Amherst Sour D-
> 
> View attachment 3727180


Smoked some of this Amherst Sour D, was more Sour than Diesel the one I had.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Smoked some of this Amherst Sour D, was more Sour than Diesel the one I had.


Got a couple dozen planted all from seed will see some different phenos I'm sure.



Cleaned out an old 3k gallon water tank. This one used to be fed from a spring, that's where all this damn years of sediment came from. Clean well water from here on out.... Got it sparkly clean and filling now.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> big bidness is trying to take over........
> 
> Lawn care CEO is investing 'like, half a billion' in the marijuana industry across California and Amsterdam after telling his board: 'If you don't like it, leave'
> 
> ...


Haha im close to yaks


----------



## wally nutter (Jul 10, 2016)

Manymany HOLAS to U&U's
been a while ey, maybe 5 years or so,, Well I got a nice grow going and much to share still. Photonic captures soon...
Love Yall


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2016)

wally nutter said:


> View attachment 3728545 Manymany HOLAS to U&U's
> been a while ey, maybe 5 years or so,, Well I got a nice grow going and much to share still. Photonic captures soon...
> Love Yall


Well shit look who it is HEY Wally!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

Maui Wowie by the pool:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CwHall (Jul 10, 2016)

We're getting there


----------



## budolskie (Jul 11, 2016)

Few days on the nail and I do nothing except lie about haha, 

Here what goingg in 3x3 soon as I go for soil as I think I'm having a break from nft till winter as it's hard too keep res cool and I think that could have effected yield ha...

5 dogs

5 pit's and 5 fireballs also just hoyed in soil on 7/7


I have also got 12 strawberry cake femss from heavywieght and was wondering what will be quicker for my 8x4?
Starting pips now and doing them...
or waiting too get my 5 dogs up for cuts and rooting cuts and that for 8x4..... 

I think seeds but what's the connasuers think


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

wally nutter said:


> View attachment 3728545 Manymany HOLAS to U&U's
> been a while ey, maybe 5 years or so,, Well I got a nice grow going and much to share still. Photonic captures soon...
> Love Yall


Blasty from the pasty, Welcome back Wally.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2016)

no shit, WB Wally!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2016)

Holy shit guys doobie brother says he is coming by end of the week some time!


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2016)

Next thing you know Heads Up is going to pop in.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Next thing you know Heads Up is going to pop in.


That be badass....


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

Haha. Now that would be sweet. All we need is badmasonman and we are set


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Holy shit guys doobie brother says he is coming by end of the week some time!


Is he going to do a drive by on his bike doob's has been missed for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Is he going to do a drive by on his bike doob's has been missed for sure.


That is what he said should be cool

You get a email from me? Don't know if it went to the right one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2016)

Few shots from day 42

Lightsaber
 

Goji OG
 

Cuvee...looks better if you squint a bit 
 

Found this monster Strawberry the other day in the garden, stupidly took a picture of it next to another strawberry so there's no size reference lol. But it was easy 3+inch wide ...hair could be any of the many animals or me ...beard starting to grey


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2016)

I want to grow some strawberries next year  they are so good! 

Looking dank there #4


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll check the email and let you know Dr.

I also have an attack of the Santa Claus beard, number4 ffs mine is as white as a snow


----------



## budolskie (Jul 12, 2016)

3x3 back on soil.... 
5 dogs and a pip from a m8 what he says is purple skunk 15 a. Seed he fucked a. Few starting I got his. Last one going 

Pips front left he can have back I don't trust flowering it case it's a Hermie bag seed... a. Let him do that 

This whats next for 8x4....
5 blue pit 5 fireballs 1 misty Kush 1 Dutch Kush and. 12 strawberry cake


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 12, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 3x3 back on soil....
> 5 dogs and a pip from a m8 what he says is purple skunk 15 a. Seed he fucked a. Few starting I got his. Last one going View attachment 3730276
> 
> Pips front left he can have back I don't trust flowering it case it's a Hermie bag seed... a. Let him do that
> ...


Bud, that SC is that from Heavyweight?
If so please keep us posted, a friend told me it's godsend for pain.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes from heavyweight, I'm told it's what the chinese mass produce over here, which is lovely taste even it is Shitly done


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2016)

that's a switch........

Inside the disused prison that is set to be used as a MARIJUANA farm after town voted to sell it to a drug-making company for $4million


Claremont Custody Center, in Coalinga, California, held more than 500 state inmates at any given time. It will soon be transformed into a facility where cannabis oil will be extracted from pot plants.



cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Holy shit guys doobie brother says he is coming by end of the week some time!


This is exciting News! yee HAW!


----------



## CwHall (Jul 12, 2016)

Mothers milk out of that tent looking good

 Don't know how it happened but these plants are identical


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that's a switch........
> 
> Inside the disused prison that is set to be used as a MARIJUANA farm after town voted to sell it to a drug-making company for $4million
> 
> ...


No weed escaping from that grow! Lovely news.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2016)

Got myself a rosin press I'll be high forever now 


Both plates are heated-




Low grade dry sift-

  




Time to dab


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Got myself a rosin press I'll be high forever now
> 
> 
> Both plates are heated-
> ...


Awesome, as if you are not forever high already


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm just speaking from experience....hahaha


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice Rig Who! I have yet to even get a hair straightener, 
but I will give that a whirl one of these days.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Got myself a rosin press I'll be high forever now
> 
> 
> Both plates are heated-
> ...


That's sweeeeeeettttt
You're going to wear it out with the trim of your crop.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 12, 2016)

Whodat is going to need quart jars for rosin with his trim.


----------



## intenseneal (Jul 12, 2016)

Ok so I promised pics like 3 weeks ago at least, juat been super lazy and enjoying my last harvest. GG and PGSCxAC starting week 4. The healthiest plants i have grown yet, green green green happy girls. Getting only cal mag, Veg+Bloom and Liquid Kool Bloom.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Got myself a rosin press I'll be high forever now
> 
> 
> Both plates are heated-
> ...


How much you pay for one of them whodat? Looks like you can avoid starting WWIII with the wife by NOT using her hair straightners now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

looks great who. can't wait to see what you're high grade looks like out of it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2016)

Make no mistake the old lady will find another reason for ww3 don't worry.

This rig was just under $500 but figured It'll pay for itself before long.

Let's see what a fresh dab does for hangovers ffs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Got myself a rosin press I'll be high forever now
> 
> 
> Both plates are heated-
> ...


Hell yeah! I have been smoking way to much rosin lately
It is official Doobie is on the way to the house now


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Got myself a rosin press I'll be high forever now
> 
> 
> Both plates are heated-
> ...


With that field you got going you may want to go bigger, this is a vulcaniser, some day I hope to need it
Both plates are heated and are 4' x 2' lol industrial size!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 13, 2016)

Witth that press would you still place in chamber too make shatter or what ever?


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Witth that press would you still place in chamber too make shatter or what ever?


Strain depending. ..some sappy/sticky some shatter/pull apart


----------



## budolskie (Jul 13, 2016)

They would be top dollar here over in England I bet, suppose it will pay for its self my chamber has I really glad me and my m8 went half's on it


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> With that field you got going you may want to go bigger, this is a vulcaniser, some day I hope to need itView attachment 3731347
> Both plates are heated and are 4' x 2' lol industrial size!


Oh boy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Make no mistake the old lady will find another reason for ww3 don't worry.
> 
> This rig was just under $500 but figured It'll pay for itself before long.
> 
> Let's see what a fresh dab does for hangovers ffs


That is the best price I have seen. Most are 1500 to 3k i have come across


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 13, 2016)

Getting ready for doobie. He should be here soonI think


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is the best price I have seen. Most are 1500 to 3k i have come across


Jelly belly doc wish I could join you guys give doobie my regards.


Here's a link-
http://www.rosintechproducts.com/collections/heat-presses


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3731401 View attachment 3731402 Getting ready for doobie. He should be here soonI think View attachment 3731403


Say hello for me Doc. Doobie always hit my funny button.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2016)

Here's how I spent my morning. Damn things have terrible machining on the
nuts and bolts but it went together with no blood or bad language.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I want to grow some strawberries next year  they are so good!
> 
> Looking dank there #4


Do it man, we started with 4 plants, all different variety's and every year I plant the runners and now have about 50 plants. We've had a lot of mornings past few weeks where the kids pick around this amount for breakfast. I got a couple of Blueberry plants too but they will be another week or three before they are ready. 
 




DST said:


> I'll check the email and let you know Dr.
> 
> I also have an attack of the Santa Claus beard, number4 ffs mine is as white as a snow


Haha its mental, I still expect to see a young 20 something face in the mirror, just get a weathered balding fella looking back at me lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Do it man, we started with 4 plants, all different variety's and every year I plant the runners and now have about 50 plants. We've had a lot of mornings past few weeks where the kids pick around this amount for breakfast. I got a couple of Blueberry plants too but they will be another week or three before they are ready.
> View attachment 3731366
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite childhood memories was picking wild strawberries and raspberries and eating more than
went in the pails.
I would love to have a berry patch to feast on.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

Those berries look nice! We had blackberries where I spent a majority of my childhood. Would love to have a patch of them here


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2016)

Upset with my strawberries this year, not really the greatest of fruit and then the magpies, holy shit they are relentess, they also only like to eat half of a berry and then piss off, nosh and flea....grrrrr.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Here's how I spent my morning. Damn things have terrible machining on the
> nuts and bolts but it went together with no blood or bad language.
> View attachment 3731435


no blood or foul language....then it's probably going to fall apart....but it looks good.
I assembled a basketball goal & post recently and the air around me was blue, and it took all afternoon in 95+ temp.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> no blood or foul language....then it's probably going to fall apart....but it looks good.
> I assembled a basketball goal & post recently and the air around me was blue, and it took all afternoon in 95+ temp.
> 
> 
> cof


Your probably right! 
I won't do anything outdoors if the temp is over 90 that's why it's in the living room.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2016)

there's really nothing new......

The STONED Age! Cannabis was first used around 11,000 years ago in Europe and Asia


A review of research papers by the Free University of Berlin, found that cannabis was first used in Japan and Eastern Europe at almost exactly the same time 11,000 years ago.



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Here's how I spent my morning. Damn things have terrible machining on the
> nuts and bolts but it went together with no blood or bad language.
> View attachment 3731435



Nice!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2016)

What's that...ear turd?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> What's that...ear turd?


Rosin out the freezer, it's too damn goopy at room temp.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2016)

Dilemna no101.
Sister is visiting with her teenage son (14yr old). Teenage son recently caught toking weed. Sister has said to me, "he's allowed a puff, nothing over the top, he's going to do it so I'd rather monitor him". Wife is like. "Not in my house he's not!"....there's me stuck in the middle. I never sparked up in front of my Old Dear until I was in my 20's. They arrive in like the next 20 minutes. Looks like I'll be falling out with my wife and my sister. Think I'll just run off to the pub.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Dilemna no101.
> Sister is visiting with her teenage son (14yr old). Teenage son recently caught toking weed. Sister has said to me, "he's allowed a puff, nothing over the top, he's going to do it so I'd rather monitor him". Wife is like. "Not in my house he's not!"....there's me stuck in the middle. I never sparked up in front of my Old Dear until I was in my 20's. They arrive in like the next 20 minutes. Looks like I'll be falling out with my wife and my sister. Think I'll just run off to the pub.


Lol, I'd pull the little twit off to the side, tell him to have the wits to at least keep his mom a in the dark and then dissapear until the whole crew is gone, better to have a drunken apology session over the phone than to have a sober thrashing in person.......these tips and more in my self help book "The cowards way out, picture me rollin" available at Amazon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Dilemna no101.
> Sister is visiting with her teenage son (14yr old). Teenage son recently caught toking weed. Sister has said to me, "he's allowed a puff, nothing over the top, he's going to do it so I'd rather monitor him". Wife is like. "Not in my house he's not!"....there's me stuck in the middle. I never sparked up in front of my Old Dear until I was in my 20's. They arrive in like the next 20 minutes. Looks like I'll be falling out with my wife and my sister. Think I'll just run off to the pub.


brouwerij for shizzle geez or go with plan B and make him whitey hard so he's put off it. you'll be in the good books with both women and he'll know what good shit is. win win imo hahah but what do i know. I wouldn't fuck with your wife and I imagine your sis is ne pushover either.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2016)

Both sound like good suggestions, haha. I would hit the pub but then I am not sure about leaving my sister with my 2 lads (since my wife is going out as well...she beat me to the pub thing ffs)....probably come home to them all having bongs and peace pipes, lol. I can't really say much as I was smoking at 12/13...so can't really come across as holier than thou. Ah well, they're only here for a week! eeeeeeeck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

Dog kush bowls with erl toppers it is then hahah


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2016)

You live with your wife on a full time basis and your sister is just visiting. I would go with the wife's wishes.
Besides, 14 is too young for recreational. Tell him to come see you when he's 18.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

Now them's wise words cof.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2016)

Smoking bullshit street weed at 14 is bad.....

But smoking on uncle dst nugs,well that be damn fine...

The wife said not in the house....ok,greenhouse it is then....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> But smoking on uncle dst nugs,well that be damn fine...
> 
> The wife said not in the house....ok,greenhouse it is then....



My thoughts exactly


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2016)

Get him on the nail haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

you're bang into that bho eh man, your tolerance must be insane. stopping smoking for a couple of days would be like dropping acid for most folks. 

i struggle to get anything done with the volcano on.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2016)

Hahha yes it's high like, woke up around 5:40 and had 4 or 5 bongs before I was having a nail at 8:30 before asda haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

ahahahaaa asda's a right chew on mind. i never food shop unless stoned, with me list. if I'm not baked it's just a nightmare start to finish.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2016)

The wife went out so his Mum (ffs) asked if he could have a couple of puffs. That's it for me now though. He's been told, wifes around, sorry lad (already stretch things with the wife and the shmokio). Was sitting around for ages after coming home from dinner and sloped off to my stinky room...sister on my heels, lol. Being a parent makes you definitely not want to sit around getting stoned with 14 year olds ffs. Wait until they can get on the piss and have a smoke, then we'll have a laugh. He smokes Amnesia at home, lol....."or it's probably not", as he said.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2016)

My kid said he smoked schwag but I knew he was dipping into my stash.
Nobody got that stoned on schwag and he was about 14. He's 34 now and
still dipping into my stash.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

DST said:


> The wife went out so his Mum (ffs) asked if he could have a couple of puffs. That's it for me now though. He's been told, wifes around, sorry lad (already stretch things with the wife and the shmokio). Was sitting around for ages after coming home from dinner and sloped off to my stinky room...sister on my heels, lol. Being a parent makes you definitely not want to sit around getting stoned with 14 year olds ffs. Wait until they can get on the piss and have a smoke, then we'll have a laugh. He smokes Amnesia at home, lol....."or it's probably not", as he said.


Man tell your sister to handler her fucking business, trying to pawn that shit off on your crib. I did it too when I was 14, but not with my ma setting me up, ffs. Now, I am a believer that this plant is doing nothing but positive shit, but Im not prepping my kids a bong . I'm not telling them its bad shit, just that its ADULT shit


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2016)

Tell Doobie we say Hi Doc!


----------



## budolskie (Jul 14, 2016)

I can't do shopping if I have just ate or not stoned haha, now when I see my lump shatter near bong I don't feel stoned till I have a dab... 
Then after a dab or 2 I can't be arsed to move off the settee haha


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man tell your sister to handler her fucking business, trying to pawn that shit off on your crib. I did it too when I was 14, but not with my ma setting me up, ffs. Now, I am a believer that this plant is doing nothing but positive shit, but Im not prepping my kids a bong . I'm not telling them its bad shit, just that its ADULT shit


Lol. Don't get me started on my sister.....you got a spare ear and a few days and we'll maybe scratch the surface


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Ha ha I hear ya. Think I'll stick to my bottle of wine for now. Probably what you are thinking about doing about now . Smoke em if you got em


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2016)

June 8-




July 15-


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my dogs into 10ltrs today, now the daft shite at the grow shop has gave me Coco and not soil the ding.....

Should I use my hydro or soil nutes? Or do I go spend on Coco nutes


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 15, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Got my dogs into 10ltrs today, now the daft shite at the grow shop has gave me Coco and not soil the ding.....
> 
> Should I use my hydro or soil nutes? Or do I go spend on Coco nutes View attachment 3733081


Which ever you use make sure you give them Calmag and Silica they'll need them.
As for nutes, hydro is probably closer to coir needs I would start at 1/2 strength approx. 1/2 tsp per 4 ltr.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2016)

Mmmnn. Is there anything added to the coco? I got a load from my garden centre and it has dried feed in it that lasts a little while. What do the bottles say? Can you use the hydro ones in straight coco? Normally says on the bottle.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 15, 2016)

I might have miscalculated the stretch a bit

Barneys 8 ball kush
Dr. K Ganj-nam style


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 15, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Got my dogs into 10ltrs today, now the daft shite at the grow shop has gave me Coco and not soil the ding.....
> 
> Should I use my hydro or soil nutes? Or do I go spend on Coco nutes View attachment 3733081


I use hydro nutes, I blend equal parts coco and pearlite together in a tote and add in 1 tablespoon of Epsom salts moisten the mixture and place in the pots, not sure of the brand of coco you have, but you may want to give it a good rinse before planting, I've had coco runoff read .8 ec straight out of the bag before, canna brand not so much, but others for sure, I've also heard of people using dm in the coco to buffer ph, haven't tried this yet so I ph my water to 5.5-6 as if it were in Dwc, hope this helps


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> June 8-
> 
> View attachment 3733063
> 
> ...


Yeah man those aisles are closing in, looking grreat!


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 15, 2016)

Here is my last grow about 7 weeks ago 11.13 lbs of 7 plants


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's my present grow still a week to go should go around 9 lbs mark


----------



## budolskie (Jul 15, 2016)

Cheers lads will use hydro feed and start half strength


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi 6'ers, been a wee while since i was around. Still no got much happening myself but ive been popping seeds and doing my best to keep clones. Got a few snaps from a friend whos more than happy to hold on to them.

This is a Blue Pitt x Cheese ( Mr. West )

Not great snaps but this is a great all rounder, fills in nice!
After waiting a year for a cut this is the first Cookies in week 6


Cant wait to run this myself, the bud is as good as ive had
And a GG#4 week 6. Wish i could get it out for pic's but so viney, the buds are pulling it down and its tied up everywhere! Looks and smells wicked

These pics dont do them any favours, ill get some good shots when they come down. The lad tries too hard, using allsorts of feed and C02 bags ect... It can be hard to advise someone how to run their grow

​


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2016)

What you got growing in there @Briangtho? looks dense in there. Great work.

Jamob lad, good to see you. Hope the Yins are keeping you young bru


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 16, 2016)

DST said:


> What you got growing in there @Briangtho? looks dense in there. Great work.
> 
> Jamob lad, good to see you. Hope the Yins are keeping you young bru


Aye, Aye !! Im up with the wee yin just now letting mum lie in, she deserves it. He's still getting up every 3 hrs through the night so hard going, Not sure if I said before but im now a Grandad too !!! Its been non stop chavie !


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2016)

Bloody hell Gramps,  glad we are through the night thing, although Yin2 was up at 4am for a feed ffs. He's so random.


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 16, 2016)

My Daughter had a lad a month or so ago, all boy's, the lass is cracking up bless her haha. Im just waiting on the terror getting up with schools being off. That's his just starting, he's a wee cracker, so good with the baby and takes a tellin as my old dear would say!


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 16, 2016)

Had a couple near nightmares the other week there, I was holding 3 snips for a guy, had them sitting in the sun on room floor and while I sat watching the soccer with my eldest boy, I heard a noise and there was a geezer on ladders up painting the rowing or ?? Crapped myself and had the lad take them away out and leave them up park in a bag. Just as I was feeling good about getting the tent up since moving. That was after I near put the neighbours ceilings in with the wash machine.... Cant seem's to get back on my feet, its killing me.
There's the wee man up!!!


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 16, 2016)

DST said:


> What you got growing in there @Briangtho? looks dense in there. Great work.
> 
> Jamob lad, good to see you. Hope the Yins are keeping you young bru


Yes its a bit that way. In there are two Dream machine + three 91Krypt + one very old strain of northern light


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes its a bit that way. In there are two Dream machine + three 91Krypt + one very old strain of northern light


@ruby fruit grew a dream machine outdoors guerilla and it looked same. Maybe its just a unique color, but defnitely same dense buds. I knew what it was before you said it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> View attachment 3733459 View attachment 3733460 View attachment 3733461 Here's my present grow still a week to go should go around 9 lbs mark


Awesome job btw


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2016)

Sure looks like a yielder. Hows the smoke? Wish I could get my hands back on the NLa cut we use to have in Scotland back in the early 90's. 7 week finisher with yield tastic results.


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit grew a dream machine outdoors guerilla and it looked same. Maybe its just a unique color, but defnitely same dense buds. I knew what it was before you said it


Yes I no ruby. My first run with the dream machine i pulled 2lbs a plant but this will be the last time I grow it. As it is a 9 week flower time on them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

Ill be glad when grows dont depend on times for cash cropping bc 9 weeks aint shit , no offense. try 14, 15, 16


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 16, 2016)

No offense taken. Three things I look at is how fast the plant will grow in veg.
The quality of the smoke and offcourse flowing time. Here is one of my favourite I have been grown it for the last 15 years. And my mate was growing it for 5 years before me its a very old northern light 7 week flowering time. It would be one of the best smokes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> No offense taken. Three things I look at is how fast the plant will grow in veg.
> The quality of the smoke and offcourse flowing time. Here is one of my favourite I have been grown it for the last 15 years. And my mate was growing it for 5 years before me its a very old northern light 7 week flowering time. It would be one of the best smokesView attachment 3733595


Nice buds and hell yeah I dont blame ya. 7 weeks is nothing to have flowers like that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2016)

r


Vnsmkr said:


> Nice buds and hell yeah I dont blame ya. 7 weeks is nothing to have flowers like that


thanks for tagging @Vnsmkr..for sure they got that dream machine look very smoothish smoke and quite dense golf ball style [email protected] ur kill it indoors man..id love to try your northern lights as its old school nl I love


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> r
> thanks for tagging @Vnsmkr..for sure they got that dream machine look very smoothish smoke and quite dense golf ball style [email protected] ur kill it indoors man..id love to try your northern lights as its old school nl I love


I will have to see if there a way of getting a clone to you
Do you come down this way at all


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2016)

posta clone works quite well


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2016)

as long as it doesn't go thru customs


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2016)

I got some of my best cuts through the post lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3731685 View attachment 3731686


that is fuck sick. I dont know, i like wanna chew on it.and pull on it like a wild animal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2016)

i would like to abduct that into my space ship






this one for sale 2 still . Scrog Abduction







This one i be working on now.







its like a jungle.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i would like to abduct that into my space ship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fkn cool man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2016)

that drawing was inspired by the Alien Rock Candy Scrog that i grew,


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

Kinda reminds me of this one:



On my first trip to Maui I was 13. My Father took me over to a friends place to show me the workshop he had built for him. It was gorgeous tongue and groove eucalyptus. Inside was a well laid out jewelry shop with various products in different levels of finish. The friend - Bob- took me over to a workstation and opened a drawer and pulled out a transparent plastic organizer tray. It was full of assorted gemstones and turquoise. As I am fixating on the jewelry, he grabs a doobie from a section with 5 rolled joints and lights it. Then he turns and hands it to me. I had smoked my first joint a month earlier and I was suddenly facing one of those life changing decisions. How should I react? Appalled? Giggle? Oh hell, when in Hawaii, I took the joint and took a long big hit and coughed my brains out. First Maui Wowie I ever smoked. They all laughed and I passed the joint around. It was a non-stop party for the next 3 months. My life was changed that day and I was introduced to this amazing community of creative brilliant loving people.

I feel your dread D. I know what it is like to be that boy. This is a different era and we need to set a good example for our kids. 13 and 14 are too young. But it saved my life. I was a socially petrified painfully shy runt. Cannabis made me confident and funny. I have met more amazing people and enjoyed more amazing life experiences because of passing a joint in a circle or kicking back in a casual smoke spot and sharing a bong.

I met my first girlfriend at a "bad kid" church camp my Grandparent sent me to.

Life is already a weird journey. Sometimes we all just need a Buena Vista from which to view it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

Well said and funny story to boot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

i met a guy tonight who was just like me about 5 years back. me when i was young and hungry, said he had a NL x bigbud 7week pheno i told him if you can still taste big bud it's no good to me lol. he totally understood my point though so i'll be sharing some genetics.


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Kinda reminds me of this one:
> Good story
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Kinda reminds me of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It feels a bit hypocritical to be telling the young lad not to do what I enjoyed as a youngster. He is a cool wee guy though and not a duh - gaaah teenager. He plays with both my boys quite happily. His older brother is quite clear in his hatred for young children though. They both lead very privileged lifes and go to top boarding schools and rub shoulders with the extreme wealthy. He seems very grounded though, his older brother has his head in the clouds....kind of kid who doesn't like flying unless it's business class. I guess it's hard when your friends of 17 are driving Beamers and Mercs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 17, 2016)

DST said:


> His older brother is quite clear in his hatred for young children though.


That shit right there is bred, unfortunately. VN kids all hang out together from 0 till deemed an adult then the old folks get ya. I dont know about all "Asian" families, but age dont make a fck here.

It was all segregated like that where I grew up too though, dumb shit


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2016)

His older brother leans more to his father's side....Dart Vader lol
He has issues upon issues that guy......fukkin douche bag, albeit he's a successful one in terms of making money. Older brother is a good dude and very intelligent youngster....just a bit up his own arse lol.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2016)

Missed a great opportunity with the BB stickers today. Went to a local festival and the amount of police there was ridiculous...seems they had a zero policy on smoking this year though . 

Day 48, few of the strains I'm running
Silver Kush
 

Lightsaber
 

Fireballs
 

Dog
 

Cuvee


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 17, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Missed a great opportunity with the BB stickers today. Went to a local festival and the amount of police there was ridiculous...seems they had a zero policy on smoking this year though .
> 
> Day 48, few of the strains I'm running
> Silver Kush
> ...


Beautiful gals #4 I'm still working on getting a cops wife to pose topless with em as pasties, that or training a tortoise to smoke a joint, not sure which one to try harder for


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 17, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Missed a great opportunity with the BB stickers today. Went to a local festival and the amount of police there was ridiculous...seems they had a zero policy on smoking this year though .
> 
> Day 48, few of the strains I'm running
> Silver Kush
> ...


Looking like you're bringing the fire numberfour.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Beautiful gals #4 I'm still working on getting a cops wife to pose topless with em as pasties, that or training a tortoise to smoke a joint, not sure which one to try harder for


Thanks man, you know what? I'd love to see pics of either lol


oldman60 said:


> Looking like you're bringing the fire numberfour.


Thanks oldman, new bloom food and great genetics doing their job.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2016)

"bad kid" church camp girls == <Homer Drool Noise>

I grow a Silver too #4....Tutti Frutti taste with strength. 

(yours look far better though!)


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2016)

Javadog said:


> "bad kid" church camp girls == <Homer Drool Noise>
> 
> I grow a Silver too #4....Tutti Frutti taste with strength.
> 
> (yours look far better though!)


Shes quite a gem isnt she, do you top and lollipop her?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2016)

Hoo....mine was flipped and then pulled to reveg to make room
in a tent. As a result she is a ball of 100 small flowers. No worries,
as they are sweet.

 

Ruh Roh! 
 
I am glad you had me look again! 

Well, I stressed this plant out massively. I did not see a nanner
on in before.

JD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 17, 2016)

Pluck pluck


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 17, 2016)

I re-veged some Lambsbread and they did the same thing, but only a few nanners.
Still one of the best smokes I've grown in a long time!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks team. I did pull it....(way too busy, growth-wise, to believe that
I could get them all anyway) . It had 9 weeks and that is enough.

It is one of the yummier breeds I have going right now. I found a very 
tasty Tangilope and a nice Stacked Kush too. 

JD


----------



## Og Kushman (Jul 17, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> June 8-
> 
> View attachment 3733063
> 
> ...


Damn that much growth in a little more then a month. What are you feeding those things?


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2016)

Holy moly, hair straighteners are like so freaking thin.......need to up my folding game
Made a dab from some low grade kief. Not bad taste at all. Very creamy hashike.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2016)

Og Kushman said:


> Damn that much growth in a little more then a month. What are you feeding those things?


Lots of soil amending and weekly teas, just starting with some botanicare grow nutes once a week.

.... And California sunshine


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's a blue frost-


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks greener than nature's trees whodat

Some gg4, dog, and deep blue clones.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Here's a blue frost-
> 
> View attachment 3735804


I'd love to have a walk around your garden, you grow em well man.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2016)

I got Blueberries


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 19, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I got Blueberries
> View attachment 3736182


I got hashbutter and bisquick where we doin these pancakes at?


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2016)

DST said:


> View attachment 3736202


Not a chemtrail to be seen this time lol
... If you remember the result of that pic you posted, a few years back, you might think it's funny.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2016)

"They" must have finished experimenting on us eh!?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cookies! 
1200w


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2016)

Dog at 8 weeks


OG Larry at day 60



cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Dog at 8 weeks
> 
> 
> OG Larry at day 60
> ...


Looking most excellent


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking most excellent


Thank you. she is....and solid


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Dog at 8 weeks
> 
> 
> OG Larry at day 60
> ...


Looks like you could knock a bull off a bridge with them.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2016)

she would surely ring his bell.

a couple more pics of her...





cof


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking boss COF. 30 degrees here today by all accounts, 26c at 7:30 this morning so it's gonna be hot. We've got thunderstorms in the post though.....not sure when they'll arrive but they'll be here. Doesn't get this hot in NL without a few clouds eventually bashing together.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

DST said:


> Looking boss COF. 30 degrees here today by all accounts, 26c at 7:30 this morning so it's gonna be hot. We've got thunderstorms in the post though.....not sure when they'll arrive but they'll be here. Doesn't get this hot in NL without a few clouds eventually bashing together.


Twas a beautiful day here this morning then the shat came and fucked up my clean patio. Least no 60 knot winds


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2016)

That's the one thing about a roof lad, always bloody sweeping up because of the wind ffs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

DST said:


> That's the one thing about a roof lad, always bloody sweeping up because of the wind ffs


Aye its never ending. I like the roof though, its a good meditation area. Get blasted and close my eyes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Mate came back from Nepal last week with some hand rubbed charas. Its about to get me lifted!


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mate came back from Nepal last week with some hand rubbed charas. Its about to get me lifted!


Enjoy. I am off to attempt to excercise.........sweating just thinking about it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mate came back from Nepal last week with some hand rubbed charas. Its about to get me lifted!


Could feel it in the back of the eyes after 2 puffs. Space cadet after a bowl, perfecf


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2016)

is your joint average?

How much marijuana IS there in the average joint? Less than we think, study reveals 


An average joint contains 0.32g (0.01oz) of marijuana, less than some previous estimates of up to 1g (0.04oz), the University of Pennsylvania and the RAND Drug Policy Research Center found.


I wonder how much the gov spent on this study? We could have done the same thing on riu in a couple of days and a lot less $$$$.


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 20, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> is your joint average?
> 
> How much marijuana IS there in the average joint? Less than we think, study reveals
> 
> ...


I dunno riu guys roll some big joints!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 20, 2016)

I can remember back in the early '70s the U of Florida got a $26,000 grant from the
government to find out if chicken soup is really good for you if you have a common cold.
Any Jewish mother could answer that one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2016)

nice work there COF!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 20, 2016)

The flower room is looking better now it's been repopulated.
Aura OG, Rum Bayou, 8 Ball Kush, Nebula.
8 Ball is starting to stack a bit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi guys
Holy shit it has been crazy. We had the landlord stop by with a letter from the city our camper couldn't be parked where it was or we would get a 1000 dollar fine. We got it fixed and sold now I have to build a new glass shopb because they don't like it on the trailer. Been repotting and trimming ever since the rv left Monday. Had another dentist visit so I get to catch up some


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi guys
> Holy shit it has been crazy. We had the landlord stop by with a letter from the city our camper couldn't be parked where it was or we would get a 1000 dollar fine. We got it fixed and sold now I have to build a new glass shopb because they don't like it on the trailer. Been reporting and trimming ever since the rv left Monday. Had another dentist visit so I get to catch up some


Laws always bustin our nuts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2016)

Shit was on a gravel drive way too. It's not like it was on the grass or some shit. Fuck I am about to have four teeth pulled and it sucked getting the last three done.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2016)

Funny thing is here it's not the law it's code enforcement that bust your balls


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2016)

@Dr.Amber Trichome what you up to Saturday? Want to meet up at String Cheese and I will have some grape og trimmed up for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Hell I want some Grape OG!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2016)

Blue dreams -

600g pot-





200g pots-




This ones going to be a beast-


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 21, 2016)

Flava flav time !
Psychosis, un-trimmed but tasty as Fek !
 
Grew by an old skool friend with crazy methods but still brings the Fire. Was chuffed to see the clone still floating around


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2016)

This Brian berry cough has tops for days-
 

And this sour D pushing 10ft tall now-


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> This Brian berry cough has tops for days-
> View attachment 3737901
> 
> And this sour D pushing 10ft tall now-
> ...


You make me want to shop for land, killing it whodat


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You make me want to shop for land, killing it whodat


I told my buddy the same thing buy land before it gets either taken over or price goes up!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 21, 2016)

Well I am going to get my Qrazy Quake and CQ48 started indoors instead of out as originally planned. I either need to buy a new t5 or a 400w MH bulb to go in my switchable ballast. I have never used a MH bulb before. Should I go with that or a new t5 which I have used in the past? And if MH should I treat it as my HPS as far as distance from canopy? I'm assuming so... The Bulb I am looking at is 7000k or 7200k can't remember... Thanks


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

I've been using the led shop lights from Sam's Club for veg






Lights of America 4-foot LED Shoplight (2 pk.)
Item #: 27102 | Model #: 8140SE2-WH5-29




$64.88





Top Rated

Lights of America 4-foot LED Shoplight
Item #: 284351 | Model #: 8140SE-WH5SC




$35.98

very little heat and excellent growth results


cof


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 21, 2016)

Things are starting to happen on the outdoor crop.


curious old fart said:


> I've been using the led shop lights from Sam's Club for veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you know if they have two footers?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

I didn't see any.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

Grow room under led's....








cof


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Grow room under led's....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but I'm not sure I have enough room for 4' lights. How many watts are they?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Looks good, but I'm not sure I have enough room for 4' lights. How many watts are they?


40w each. there are 13....they still pull less power (520w) than a 600w and cover a larger area. 40 sq ft compared to 9.


cof

edit: didn't figure all of the area


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> 40w each. there are 13....they still pull less power (520w) than a 600w and cover a larger area. 32 sq ft compared to 9.
> 
> 
> cof


They look like they are doing the job! I have very limited space inside now. That is why I moved outdoors... Things are starting to happen!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 21, 2016)

I use the same lights as cof, if you can fit them in I would do it.
They've worked out great for me. Barely any heat cheap to run and
like cof said great coverage and inexpensive to buy.
I plan on getting 4 more next month.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 21, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I use the same lights as cof, if you can fit them in I would do it.
> They've worked out great for me. Barely any heat cheap to run and
> like cof said great coverage and inexpensive to buy.
> I plan on getting 4 more next month.


I will figure out what I am working with this weekend. I'm pretty sure my spot is not a full 4'x4'. I was looking at a new 4 bulb 2' t5 for like $52 or a 400w MH for ~$32.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I use the same lights as cof, if you can fit them in I would do it.
> They've worked out great for me. Barely any heat cheap to run and
> like cof said great coverage and inexpensive to buy.
> I plan on getting 4 more next month.


did you notice that they were $6 cheaper by the pair? I bought all mine as single units, because they didn't have the pairs available.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2016)

Working on some trellis netting-


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

that looks like a job. would the bucket of the bobcat work?


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2016)

Hotdog.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2016)

And again without half of it chopped off in the picture....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks really lush @DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

I've been busy...grow room 4 hours ago, posted earlier...


and now....



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 21, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> did you notice that they were $6 cheaper by the pair? I bought all mine as single units, because they didn't have the pairs available.
> 
> 
> cof


Yes, they weren't available when I bought mine either.
Hopefully going to Sams next week.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 21, 2016)

Im Back Bitches...


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2016)

1badmasonman said:


> Im Back Bitches...


'bout time. How are you doing? 


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2016)

1badmasonman said:


> Im Back Bitches...


Holy shit, I knew it, whisper the lads name and he appears like a Leprechaun lol....Good to see ya bru. Now where the hell is Doobiebrother and HeadsUp!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2016)

1badmasonman said:


> Im Back Bitches...


Well I'll be god damn it's great to see you round these parts 1bmm


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 22, 2016)

So I have the Sun System 2 250w/400w MH or HPS and currently have a 400w hps in it. I think I am going to buy a 250w MH to use for vegging since my space is limited. When it comes time to flower I will just switch the bulb. Only one room to work with.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 22, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> So I have the Sun System 2 250w/400w MH or HPS and currently have a 400w hps in it. I think I am going to buy a 250w MH to use for vegging since my space is limited. When it comes time to flower I will just switch the bulb. Only one room to work with.


You could buy a enhanced hps and not have to change bulbs just your timer.
I use Ushio but there are many on the market.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3738543


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3738543


What how do you stretch before a run? Don't want to pull a hammie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> What how do you stretch before a run? Don't want to pull a hammie


I like the fact that she's leaning into it, no shame.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2016)

"The Devil went to Jamaica, he was looking to sell some weed"........




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650424845075001


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

Got third crop transplanted for now and letting them veg out
Got two triple purple doja, woody og, sin og, precious og, sfv og bx 3, purple alien og, bsb/cb x wr, purple crack, gg4, master kush
Franks gift, charlotte's web

Gods gift

Ghost og s1 x lemon cookies male tri-ploid


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2016)

who was flying to Crete?......

British Airways flight to Crete forced to make emergency landing after overpowering smell of CANNABIS filled the plane 


The 8.15 flight from Gatwick to Heraklion in Crete was diverted over Paris and forced to return to the UK after passengers were told crew had fallen ill after the 'unmistakable' stench filled the plane.



cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> who was flying to Crete?......
> 
> British Airways flight to Crete forced to make emergency landing after overpowering smell of CANNABIS filled the plane
> 
> ...


One mans stench is another mans perfume.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> You could buy a enhanced hps and not have to change bulbs just your timer.
> I use Ushio but there are many on the market.


Actually going to go with the 400 MH because the heat difference isn't much at all and the output is way more and $$ is exactly same cost.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> who was flying to Crete?......
> 
> British Airways flight to Crete forced to make emergency landing after overpowering smell of CANNABIS filled the plane
> 
> ...


Just reading all the dumbass comments at end of that was enough for me. Theres alot of ignorance in this world, ffs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> One mans stench is another mans perfume.


Hell yes certainly true for this


----------



## Javadog (Jul 22, 2016)

"fallen ill" ....the crew could be reached for Comment, but were laughing continuously and unable to respond intelligently.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> "fallen ill" ....the crew could be reached for Comment, but were laughing continuously and unable to respond intelligently.


they were probably the ones who fired it up....blame it on someone else and get a day off with pay.


cof


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3738543


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie Glue will put the stinch in the air


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie Glue will put the stinch in the airView attachment 3738919View attachment 3738920View attachment 3738921


Now that's pretty


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2016)

we need more police with this attitude.....

Colorado's finest! Cops in full uniform caught on camera smoking what appears to be a joint (well it is legal-ish)


The short clip, uploaded to YouTube on Wednesday, shows one uniformed cop sitting in what appears to be a patrol car, passing a rolled cigarette to another cop, who inhales on it deeply.



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2016)

what happens when you get too blasted before you launch your boat.....

What is wrong with the picture? Fisherman enjoys a day out on the river - but something seems to be slowing him down



Social media users have been wracking their brains to spot the hilarious flaw in this photo of an overeager fisherman cruising along the Noosa River in Queensland, Australia. What was more confusing to many was not spotting the mistake, but how it could have been made in the first place.

did he unhook the truck?


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> what happens when you get too blasted before you launch your boat.....
> 
> What is wrong with the picture? Fisherman enjoys a day out on the river - but something seems to be slowing him down
> 
> ...


Haha seriously blasted


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> what happens when you get too blasted before you launch your boat.....
> 
> What is wrong with the picture? Fisherman enjoys a day out on the river - but something seems to be slowing him down
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha


----------



## budolskie (Jul 23, 2016)

My dogs ready to flip can't wait to smell them 

Will be back with a pic later when I blast my 4 oz shite and got in chamber haha


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2016)

Engineers Dream. Nice hybrid looker with much sourness. 
 
Engineers Dream male. More sat leaning to bring extra vigour to the offspring.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

Guys we found a rope swing the other day and went back the next day with our swimsuits just to walk up on a bum pissing and then sit down and make camp right where he pissed. Went back yesterday and got a chance for the kids to have fun


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys we found a rope swing the other day and went back the next day with our swimsuits just to walk up on a bum pissing and then sit down and make camp right where he pissed. Went back yesterday and got a chance for the kids to have funView attachment 3739285View attachment 3739286


Youth is truly wasted on the young......... but it looks like some good old fashioned fun.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2016)

Making progress


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

@whodatnation 
looking great  I cant wait for monsters next year, but have enjoyed cropping the smaller light deps this year. I will be running them while the full season veg next year


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2016)

Its a forest!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2016)

Looking beefy, big and bouncy whodat.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 23, 2016)

Goji OG


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Goji OG
> View attachment 3739668


Looks like a softball! Nice.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys we found a rope swing the other day and went back the next day with our swimsuits just to walk up on a bum pissing and then sit down and make camp right where he pissed. Went back yesterday and got a chance for the kids to have funView attachment 3739285View attachment 3739286


Dude I am sitting here rolling laughing. FFS


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

"Just to walk up on a bum pissing and make camp right where he pissed". LMAO

Marking his territory lmao


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> "Just to walk up on a bum pissing and make camp right where he pissed". LMAO
> 
> Marking his territory lmao


That's exactly what I thought hahaha!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2016)

Moving some plants around today to make room for the last Rum Bayou 
and the East Coast Sour D, I've heard the ECSD is a real stretcher any body
have any experience with them.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 23, 2016)

Well blasted a m8s half he gis a Gram and a half here the 3.9 lump am gona Blast my 80g today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Had to move some chairs around to get the pool installed


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Moving some plants around today to make room for the last Rum Bayou
> and the East Coast Sour D, I've heard the ECSD is a real stretcher any body
> have any experience with them.


Not directly but with the ECSD being prominent in the dog I can testify to its stretch for sure bru.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Not directly but with the ECSD being prominent in the dog I can testify to its stretch for sure bru.


Thanks D.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had to move some chairs around to get the pool installed
> View attachment 3739968


Where's the "NO DIVING" signs, safety first!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Ha ha, no worries I was acting lifeguard on duty while my girls sat in it. Simple life


----------



## budolskie (Jul 24, 2016)

Got them Into there next pots, going for the 12ltr grow bags next guy on eBay about 10 mins away. Very cheap once eBay fees and postage comes off 

 

Also gona blast 9g blue pit through my small tube see what that shatter tastes like


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2016)

My Sour Diesel grows have show OGK like stretch....2.5 X or so.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> My Sour Diesel grows have show OGK like stretch....2.5 X or so.


Thanks JD, now I can figure for size a shoehorn might be necessary.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2016)

All our sour d has gotten real big, starting to see what I think is the beginning of stretch phase,,, looks like they'll be pretty lanky.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> All our sour d has gotten real big, starting to see what I think is the beginning of stretch phase,,, looks like they'll be pretty lanky.


Whodat everything you touch gets really big lol........thanks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2016)

Well that doesn't sound weird lol 

thanks old man


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 24, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Whodat everything you touch gets really big lol........thanks.


Hey Brother whodatnation I Have A Question For Ya Mind Giving A Brother A Hand


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Hey Brother whodatnation I Have A Question For Ya Mind Giving A Brother A Hand


Ask away dawg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 25, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1281516635193226


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1281516635193226


I love all you guys the same ! Haha we all human ! Why hate eachother ?? Im just another human trying to get through an everyday life just the same as everyone else!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1281516635193226


Right on! Morgan.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2016)

i went to this pot shop in Vancouver Wa a couple months ago.
This place has the most amazing service i have ever experienced in my life.
Watch the video. when you step inside the store they have so much help behind the counter you get helped immediately.
They have menus. I knew what i wanted when i walked in.. He jotted it down on a paper, I paid and he gave me a # and then he went to the back of the store and shot it up a tube like at the bank.
The place was packed wall to wall , like really super super crowded. I was thinkin, fuck this will take FOREVER! right..
My number got called in like 3 freakin minutes! Isnt this place a trip!
I was blown away and I got some of the best Blue Dream , damn it was really really good. Grown by Happy Hills Farms. Now i see they have some 9lb hammer and Blue Boy, which is a cross of Northern Lights and Blue Dream. very tempting.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i went to this pot shop in Vancouver Wa a couple months ago.
> This place has the most amazing service i have ever experienced in my life.
> Watch the video. when you step inside the store they have so much help behind the counter you get helped immediately.
> They have menus. I knew what i wanted when i walked in.. He jotted it down on a paper, I paid and he gave me a # and then he went to the back of the store and shot it up a tube like at the bank.
> ...


In my dreams ha ha. Few more years just yet


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2016)

yeah it was like a dream come true.
I smell a dirty Dawg around here.
Think bout busting out that lil LED and gettin this 24 x 24 x 36 inch Tent. It would fit in the corner of my bedroom.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah it was like a dream come true.
> I smell a dirty Dawg around here.
> Think bout busting out that lil LED and gettin this 24 x 24 x 36 inch Tent. It would fit in the corner of my bedroom.


Nice man!


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 26, 2016)

Howdy folks ! Just a quick pop in to say high' !
Been getting some great weather and got to grab it while you can here! Been smoking some cosis and forgot how tasty and Greg the buzz is! It was an old skill friend who ran it, hechas crazy methods but it still comes good. First time I've saw someone dry it still on plant in pot !!!! Not as nie as @DonGinTon'weekvswag swag! I grew a small Plem from the bag Don found his super potent tasty purp pheno, the guy I have not to pulled it early with no clones and fast dryer it but it was still real nice and had the same lem/sherberty taste. Don's was best smoke I've had in a while, my cuz has my gsc and gg#4 in around 7 weeks, can't wait to try these pair of beauts! Was told it was forum cut but doesn't have same structure but when I had a little before it was up there with the Dogbn Fireballs.
Anyway, I'm off to the battle cruiser!

Laters

Jambo


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 26, 2016)

^^^^^^ ignore my spelling and mistakes, I'm on a tablet and all thumbs!


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> ^^^^^^ ignore my spelling and mistakes, I'm on a tablet and all thumbs!


Looks like you were already at the battle cruzer lad, few sherbert dips?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 26, 2016)

, b nun mm


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> , b nun mm


posted by my ass still got a like, thanks @skunkwreck lol!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2016)

Here comes the heat. Last year was much hotter.


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah it was like a dream come true.
> I smell a dirty Dawg around here.
> Think bout busting out that lil LED and gettin this 24 x 24 x 36 inch Tent. It would fit in the corner of my bedroom.


Whats Up Sis. Hell Yea Throw That Bad Boy In Their, It Will Do You Proud For A 100 Watter. Hey I Also Broke Out My WaterFarms Again,I'm Running Advance Female Seeds Northern Highlights In Them. I'm Also Eyeing A The Dog From Breeders Boutique. That would Be A Classic The Dawgie Dawg Running The Dog


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Here comes the heat. Last year was much hotter.
> 
> View attachment 3742235


DAMN!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2016)

Wait till you try some Purple Dream!


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 26, 2016)

*Week 2 Day 4 Veg       

*


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2016)

The mirror balls really complete the picture nicely.

:0)


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

Disco Dawg.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 27, 2016)

The plants will be bopping away nicely


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

Morning/Evening 6ers. Competition will be starting soon
Anyone not got their stickers will still have time to request some when it starts.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Morning/Evening 6ers. Competition will be starting soon
> Anyone not got their stickers will still have time to request some when it starts.


Stickers all ready for a photo takeing weekend bring it on


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Whats Up Sis. Hell Yea Throw That Bad Boy In Their, It Will Do You Proud For A 100 Watter. Hey I Also Broke Out My WaterFarms Again,I'm Running Advance Female Seeds Northern Highlights In Them. I'm Also Eyeing A The Dog From Breeders Boutique. That would Be A Classic The Dawgie Dawg Running The Dog


HELL YEAH!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> *Week 2 Day 4 VegView attachment 3742419 View attachment 3742420 View attachment 3742421 View attachment 3742422 View attachment 3742423 View attachment 3742424 View attachment 3742425
> *


Thats AWESOME! I


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

Last run with this pheno of Hotdog. She's just not stable enough indoors. She seems to love outdoors though.....


----------



## numberfour (Jul 27, 2016)

Week 8 bud shots.
Tent stinks good and shits looking frosty just needs to put on some weight now lol. Heat beat me hands down, new bloom food is stronger than I thought and I over watered a little, apart from that happy days.

Cheese...probably not cheese but the Mrs likes it and it for that reason its been in my garden 10+ years...now thats love for yer lol


Super Lemon Haze...gifted this cut


Dog


Fireballs....lost my cut of this strain, may look to re-veg.


Green Crack


Tree of Life #1...awful pic but solid bud, other pheno I'm running is sat dom



Silver Kush


Cuvee #1 and #2


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

Lots of treats come harvest time numberfour.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Lots of treats come harvest time numberfour.


Yeah Man lol, 1st harvest of the year too...cant wait.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 27, 2016)

Working in the bloom room got a lot easier when I installed a green light. Since it doesn't affect the light cycle, I can water, spray and tend to the ladies without the heat of the hps and mh bulbs.



cof


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 27, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> Well I am going to get my Qrazy Quake and CQ48 started indoors instead of out as originally planned. I either need to buy a new t5 or a 400w MH bulb to go in my switchable ballast. I have never used a MH bulb before. Should I go with that or a new t5 which I have used in the past? And if MH should I treat it as my HPS as far as distance from canopy? I'm assuming so... The Bulb I am looking at is 7000k or 7200k can't remember... Thanks


600 watt MH, IMHO is the way to go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

@DST I will get some uv ones tonight and will try to set up a softbox and get one minus the glare


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DST I will get some uv ones tonight and will try to set up a softbox and get one minus the glare
> View attachment 3743196 View attachment 3743197 View attachment 3743198


Nice 1 bro


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sweet Doc.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 27, 2016)

that beautiful piece could be yours....get your cameras ready for the competition....



you can email BB for your stickers
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/contact/


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice glass Doc! I would hate to goop it up....well, not really. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

some veggie garden pics


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2016)

WOW DOC! That piece is super sweet. You are so freakin talented.
This angle of the piece is my favorite. Its got a charming Dream of Jeanie feel to it. Like that vessel She lived in/ The kind you have to rub and a magical Jeanie will appear. I suggest saving this particular shot for your portfolio.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that beautiful piece could be yours....get your cameras ready for the competition....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Thorhax here you go buddy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2016)

MEGADETH******
SUICIDAL TENDENCIES*******
METAL CHURCH 
AMON AMARTH
HAVOK


Sept 28th.Eugene


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DST I will get some uv ones tonight and will try to set up a softbox and get one minus the glare
> View attachment 3743196 View attachment 3743197 View attachment 3743198


Cheers bru. Gonna be a great competition.


----------



## Thorhax (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Thorhax here you go buddy


so is the photo competition gonna be on this thread???=]


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> so is the photo competition gonna be on this thread???=]


There will be a thread for it


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

/\/\genau


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

I use to work in an office with some Germans and the whole day long it was Genau this....genau that.... and genau the next thing.


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 28, 2016)

Glue n Cookies


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> View attachment 3743739
> View attachment 3743740
> Glue n Cookies


Those plants are like growing without any leaves.....

Wee tipple before going out...msecret dinner date with the wife. Fuk knows where we are going, it's a surprise....any guesses? She does like KFC lmfao...
Last dram....


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2016)

Hahahaha...I'm about to go eat Popeyes..


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha...I'm about to go eat Popeyes..


Sounds better than KFC, Gen lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

I worked in KFC for about a week and a half. I'd already had a written warning within that time....i walked in with the horrible uniform I had. Dumped it on the counter and told them not to expect me back. I stank of stinky chicken fat every night...hated it.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2016)

Took the puppy to the woods yesterday
 

Had a smoke with a cyclops 
 



DST said:


> Lots of treats come harvest time numberfour.


There's a couple more, 

Lightsaber
 

Goji OG
 

Blueberry x Not Cheese
 

Tree of Life #2


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

DST said:


> I worked in KFC for about a week and a half. I'd already had a written warning within that time....i walked in with the horrible uniform I had. Dumped it on the counter and told them not to expect me back. I stank of stinky chicken fat every night...hated it.


RIU needs a yuck! button.
I try only to eat animals with 4 legs or fins.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> RIU needs a yuck! button.
> I try only to eat animals with 4 legs or fins.


Not overly picky about what i eat....ever had Ostrich? 2 legs and tasty as a mofo
That's me on my toes.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2016)

Pheasant pound flat,and batter fried...with hot cheese dip...is finger lickn good..


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

Venison, Elk, Moose, Bison, Beef, Rabbit most salt water fish except mackrel.
Have yet to try Ostrich but there is a reason they call birds foul.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 28, 2016)

Changing my meds and added 2mg fycompa and fuck me does it not make me light headed and dizzy now I read side effects and they can cause, dizzyness, loss of balance, suicidal thoughts and I am now thinking is the epilepsy doc for real haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2016)

Smelly Cherry X Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez Cut).

4 pheno's.


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Those plants are like growing without any leaves.....
> 
> Wee tipple before going out...msecret dinner date with the wife. Fuk knows where we are going, it's a surprise....any guesses? She does like KFC lmfao...
> Last dram....
> View attachment 3743805


Just a couple snaps i got and had to rotate them roond  No saw them since week 6, choking on a sook, ive scunnered myself on psychodsis this last week, just nipped out to grab a little something diff and got Cheese ffs! I did get half a gram of nice erl


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh Hell Yall Haven't Lived Until You Had Some Scrambled Eggs And Brains


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2016)

Always wanted to try some exotic food....balls & all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Always wanted to try some exotic food....balls & all


Get yourself some rocky mountain oysters . Brains dont excite me, looks fucking nasty


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Always wanted to try some exotic food....balls & all


Bro i took these girls to a upscale restaurant in Bulgaria that had brains and shit on the menu. And no I did not


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

My hops I brought home from @Joedank place


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2016)

Went to a fish restaurant last night (not KFC)
http://restaurantstork.nl/en/
Its in a refurbished warehouse that use to be part of Stork Engineering. Had all sorts of tastynesses, salmon, caviar, tuna, softshell crabs, atlantic catfish, cockels.....was super tasty (apart from a bit of grit in some cockels, tsk tsk). Finished with bread and butter pudding and chocolate truffles and coffee.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Venison, Elk, Moose, Bison, Beef, Rabbit most salt water fish except mackrel.
> Have yet to try Ostrich but there is a reason they call birds foul.


If you like game you'd dig Ostrich bru....those mofos been around almost since the Dinos lol...5 million years old or so.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

DST said:


> If you like game you'd dig Ostrich bru....those mofos been around almost since the Dinos lol...5 million years old or so.


Ostrich is good yeah. I dig deer and, moose, & elk venison, bison, beef, rabbit, pork, and most all seafood and some (alot) of fish.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Went to a fish restaurant last night (not KFC)
> http://restaurantstork.nl/en/
> Its in a refurbished warehouse that use to be part of Stork Engineering. Had all sorts of tastynesses, salmon, caviar, tuna, softshell crabs, atlantic catfish, cockels.....was super tasty (apart from a bit of grit in some cockels, tsk tsk). Finished with bread and butter pudding and chocolate truffles and coffee.


I just ate a plate of pancakes and this makes me hungry hahaha


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2016)

The plaice....you see what I did there lol zzzz.
 
 
Some graffiti on the side of the warehouse.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2016)

No till 600g pot, blue dream



Big ol BCL over 10ft, 200g pot



Thin mint cookies. Shadow from the plants behind me 



Sour D



Blue frost


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> No till 600g pot, blue dream
> View attachment 3744988
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice garden you two have going bud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> No till 600g pot, blue dream
> View attachment 3744988
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking A dude!!! Everything is looking great. I wish it would quit storming on me here but it is rainy season afterall. Nice during the day anyhow


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> No till 600g pot, blue dream
> View attachment 3744988
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, simply amazing. 
Are you going to mill that lumber?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2016)

whodat. those trellis nets scare the shit out of me. how are the buds going to grow through the little square openings easily ?, how are you going to prune and remove leaves for proper airflow deep inside the beast? it looks like a lot of work. Im exhausted just thinking about it. 
and whats in that big canvas tent on the side picture? those are monster treees you got there. nice work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Those squares in that net are probably 4" x 4". Colas go through easily. Lollipop as it gets older to clean up inside? Is that a yurt Whodat?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2016)

genuity said:


> Pheasant pound flat,and batter fried...with hot cheese dip...is finger lickn good..


Now that does sound like the complete picture. :0)


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2016)

Freaking Triffids whodat, lol....best get your girl out of there before she's trapped for good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2016)

lol, Triffids? that sounds llike something Fred Sanford would say!


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2016)

Had to do a search for that name (still none the wiser)....Google also suggested the name Fred Frigglehorn, lol...who the fuk is he I wonder.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2016)

Sanford & son with Red Fox






cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2016)

LMAO that was classic cof he was amazing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those squares in that net are probably 4" x 4". Colas go through easily. Lollipop as it gets older to clean up inside? Is that a yurt Whodat?


6x6 and 7 x 7 on the two kinds i get. The 6 ft wide has the bigger holes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


Love me some sandford and son


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO that was classic cof he was amazing.


he was one of the better ones...and not pc, which makes it truly humorous.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2016)

some classic Redd Foxx






cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Amazing, simply amazing.
> Are you going to mill that lumber?


Say.....you know, I've seen some main-lining manifolds turned into
candle-holders and the like... :0) That would take it to the next level!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whodat. those trellis nets scare the shit out of me. how are the buds going to grow through the little square openings easily ?, how are you going to prune and remove leaves for proper airflow deep inside the beast? it looks like a lot of work. Im exhausted just thinking about it.
> and whats in that big canvas tent on the side picture? those are monster treees you got there. nice work.



They grow through the trellis just fine, it'll provide much needed support once buds start packing on.

Been spending allot of time cleaning out the insides of the plants. If a branch/shoot doesn't make it to the light it gets clipped. 

The tarp is over the nursery greenhouse.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Freaking Triffids whodat, lol....best get your girl out of there before she's trapped for good


Weren't the triffids from a Star Trek show? I vaguely remember them as little puffs of fur
that breed like crazy.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

The Triffids an attacking alien plant species.

It is quite the classic Sci-Fi movie.







A link to the wiki page about the novel it is based on:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_of_the_Triffids

Very watchable.

JD


----------



## bellcore (Jul 30, 2016)

Tribbles got into a grain shipment meant for a hungry planet.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trouble_with_Tribbles


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

Ah yes, the little Klingon Detectors.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

You just can't count on an Oldman's memory anymore lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2016)

some bloom room pics . plants are @ 8 1/5 wks, just before the chop next week

o g larry


another o g larry



golden crack




cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow, you really rocked the Golden Crack!

How does that pheno taste? 

I am finally getting to sample another of the Crack crosses in
about a month, Dog Crack #1 (AKA Green Dog ;0)

Nice results all 'round. Yuge!

JD


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Wow, you really rocked the Golden Crack!
> 
> How does that pheno taste?
> 
> ...


Thank you. she has been well received and requested.

I just had a bowl and while she has some of the sour gene in flagrance, taste is sweet and smooth with a good high/stone combination.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

Well, that is so cool. :0)

Mom was amazingly strong, Doc and Jig will attest.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, that is so cool. :0)
> 
> Mom was amazingly strong, Doc and Jig will attest.


Was that your cross @Javadog ? Looks nice


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2016)

Clean interior and stalk pr0n


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

You definitely need to do something with those bases. Candle sticks, bowl holders
just something, they are sooooo cool.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

The fairy made a drop here today! now has anyone grown any Tennessee Hog?
the other thing I got was some Chemdog.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> You definitely need to do something with those bases. Candle sticks, bowl holders
> just something, they are sooooo cool.


how about a coat rack?...or one heck of a shoe tree.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> how about a coat rack?...or one heck of a shoe tree.
> 
> 
> cof


Even coffee cup rack for a table.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> You definitely need to do something with those bases. Candle sticks, bowl holders
> just something, they are sooooo cool.


Some nice carved and stained walking sticks


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

I think this could be a secondary industry great over winter projects.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some nice carved and stained walking sticks


I want, and need one.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I want, and need one.
> 
> 
> cof


I was up in the Great Smokies 1/2 dozen yrs ago and grabbed 1 nice 1 for my pops. I imagine you could make some really nice sticks with those!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I want, and need one.
> 
> 
> cof


Me to, I guess we're the senior members here lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Me to, I guess we're the senior members here lol.


Experienced would be a better word Oldman.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2016)

replanted the greenhouse for third crop


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Experienced would be a better word Oldman.


More like worn out! my young friend but thank you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> More like worn out! my young friend but thank you.


Haha...I am right behind you in the worn out queue. 5.30 start this morning and I am like a half shut knife the noo.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 31, 2016)

Well took 15 cuts off my dogs and they now on 12/12 in the 3x3 

Will get the pics of 3x3 up later when lights come on


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

DST said:


> View attachment 3745862


Beauties


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2016)

Fireballs? Hot dog?! 

I'm thinking one wouldn't want to trust their ability to stand up on a canna stalk! I think hickory or some other type of HARD wood would be more reliable  
There're plenty of awesom things that could be done with em.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2016)

today's lesson in cannabis history.....

Stoned age: Humans were getting high on cannabis 10,000 years ago and used drug for food and clothes


It is believed tribes picked the plant as Europe's glaciers started to retreat, but not just for its psychoactive highs, says a study by the German Archaeological Institute.


pop quiz on Friday @ 4:20


cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Was that your cross @Javadog ? Looks nice


It was....blind pollen chucking, but the parents were good,
so Hope Springs Eternal. :0)

With the help of growers like this crowd, it is easier. LOL

I will post of shot of a Green Dog bud. (this is the nice name
for Dog Crack) I have one pheno that is really strong and
managing to produce while being attacked. I am having to
clean my grow area of mites. :^/

JD

P.S. There is not going to be a Javadog Seeds in the foreseeable future!


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Fireballs? Hot dog?!
> 
> I'm thinking one wouldn't want to trust their ability to stand up on a canna stalk! I think hickory or some other type of HARD wood would be more reliable
> There're plenty of awesom things that could be done with em.


Hotdog bru.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)

Turn your Summer on......






Anyone want to see the male advert version let me know?


----------



## budolskie (Jul 31, 2016)

Dogs I can't wait to smoke this again 

Also my strawberry cheese and 1dutchh kush

Also potted 3 fireballs and 1 blue pit up into 10 ltrs will do another 4 pits tomoz.. 
Think I'm gona order sum blue kriple seeds to hoy with my next lot so I got plenty of time to start them before my dogs are done


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Turn your Summer on......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This will do fine thanks


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2016)

She has a nice pussy.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 1, 2016)

About to get some Kosher Kush seeds. Was interested if anyone has ordered from sos and have gotten these freebies. I am lookin for info on them.

Would sos give me info on them if I sent them an email?

Here are the freebies I'll get.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

Probably not. You may need to go to the breeder ADT. You could always message EM on riu who is behind sos.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Probably not. You may need to go to the breeder ADT. You could always message EM on riu who is behind sos.


Yeah I can't find the breeder that's my problem haha.

Well okay thank you I'll send him a message.

If anyone has grown any of these freebies let me know your experience!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 1, 2016)

Says EM hasnt been active since 2015 . Ill try the email and see what i get lol


----------



## budolskie (Aug 1, 2016)

Just order sum pips with winnings off a bet other day


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 1, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> About to get some Kosher Kush seeds. Was interested if anyone has ordered from sos and have gotten these freebies. I am lookin for info on them.
> 
> Would sos give me info on them if I sent them an email?
> 
> Here are the freebies I'll get.


I know Green Crack is TH Seeds the others I'm not so sure but Loud Sour should be Sour Diesel
and Afgoo sounds like a takeoff on Afgooy which is an Indica hybrid.
The GC can be a stunning high (from experience).
Good to see you come around ADT.


My bad GC could be Humboldt Seed or Cali Connection.
Sativa/Indica hybrid.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 1, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Just order sum pips with winnings off a bet other day View attachment 3746675


Sounds like fun.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 1, 2016)

Busy in chamber also and have 2g sold for 80


Give me summit to start the will as I just flipped my dogs in 3x3 i be to get a good 3-4 week head start for next run in there


----------



## CwHall (Aug 1, 2016)

Bringing the heat lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Turn your Summer on......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i wanna see it.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah i wanna see it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

HO!!


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

Theres a debate about it just now, the womans one is more racey than the guys, the woman has no pants on etc. It's exactly what the radio want, Last year they had 2 girls licking an icecream......wanna see it? lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

shrigpiece said:


> HO!!


Ho Ho Ho...is it Xmas already Howdy shrigpiece.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2016)

what ? thats it, thats pathetic. the women ad is much racier and cuter. I was hoping for something sexy and hot.. this ad is just LAME>


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

Somthing to get us back on track.....


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what ? thats it, thats pathetic. the women ad is much racier and cuter. I was hoping for something sexy and hot.. this ad is just LAME>


exactly, it's like an after thought....but then I think it's there to get peoples reaction in that way.


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

Hows it been DST +600 crew. been years but im here lurking...somewere but iv fired up old 600 so i suppose in part of the crew again


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2016)

well im just repulsed. It makes me wonder if the pussy cat is going to lick the icecream from his armpit hairs. Not appealing at all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2016)

shrigpiece said:


> Hows it been DST +600 crew. been years but im here lurking...somewere but iv fired up old 600 so i suppose in part of the crew again


hey whats up man.? i remember your avitar.


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, its bit of an antique now, im growing but i need to take photos. no colas at the moment so iv no motivation to take any.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 1, 2016)

Any guys no about these. Lights and if its. Worth replacing my 600 in 3x3 then I can take that along to 8x4 and have the 3, 400s I kept saying. I woould run


----------



## budolskie (Aug 1, 2016)

Shit this what I mean haha


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Any guys no about these. Lights and if its. Worth replacing my 600 in 3x3 then I can take that along to 8x4 and have the 3, 400s I kept saying. I woould run


i ran 3 400ws years ago. Id prefer 2 600s alot more lumins for your money


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

Im still using gear from 2012 so im out of date. altough iv got an omega cfl that i used to veg and they seam to make good quality cfls if thats anything to go on


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

Brother DST You Need To Add A Winner Dog  Then Doc Might Be Happy


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey shrigpiece, been a long time. Welcome back.

@budolskie, I think those are like the ones I used to run. I ran a 400 and it really kicked ass. The lights they pump out are the closest to sunlight to the eye than anything else. It's just super bright. Like HPS is all orange, and MH really white, cfl's too, are kinda white or blue, and even house lights are kinda orange, these CMH lights seem like it's just light, if that makes sense, but super bright.


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey jigfresh, im glad to pop in.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

To Hell With Lumens. I Run A 350 Watt Passive Vero29 Photon Blaster


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

Interesting lights. I bet they run cool no?


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

shrigpiece said:


> Interesting lights. I bet they run cool no?


Yes They Run Cool Or Cooler Than 1 Might Think. Here's Some Pics Of The Light Running At 39 0 Watts. Right Now In Veg I'm Only Running 175 Watts And My Heat Sink Temp Is Around 93 F


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow, how does it compare to hps as in bud production?


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

shrigpiece said:


> Wow, how does it compare to hps as in bud production?


Well just Sit back While I Amaze You With A 1.5 GPW Or Better. I Will Start Turning Up The Photon Blaster In Week 1 Of Flower


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

ill be watching


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

shrigpiece said:


> ill be watching


Right On Brother The Blaster Spectrum is 5000k With The 730 Flower Initiator


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 1, 2016)

sounds a bit like a dildo decription ha


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

Sleeping Hotdog.
   
And soon to be sleeping DST....night night.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> To Hell With Lumens. I Run A 350 Watt Passive Vero29 Photon Blaster
> 
> View attachment 3746903 View attachment 3746904


lumens are what we see and measure, but I don't think that they play a big part in plant production. I had a plant under a mh (66,000 lumens) and another one under a hps (95,000 lumens)-both plants were clones from the same plant and the same age. The mh buds were 1 1/2 times heavier than the hps. I'm conducting more studies for a complete analysis.


cof


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

shrigpiece said:


> sounds a bit like a dildo decription ha


Lmao Pinned For Her Pleasure


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> lumens are what we see and measure, but I don't think that they play a big part in plant production. I had a plant under a mh (66,000 lumens) and another one under a hps (95,000 lumens)-both plants were clones from the same plant and the same age. The mh buds were 1 1/2 times heavier than the hps. I'm conducting more studies for a complete analysis.
> 
> 
> cof


Brother Curious Old Fart I'm An Olde Mh Grower From Way Back. In My Grow Research The Higher The Kelvin The Frostier My Buds Are However It Does Add About 14 Days To My Flower Time Hence The 730 Flower Initiator.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 1, 2016)

So it would be beneficial to add a couple 400w halides between my hps 600's
in the flower room?


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> So it would be beneficial to add a couple 400w halides between my hps 600's
> in the flower room?


But Of Course It Would Wally


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> So it would be beneficial to add a couple 400w halides between my hps 600's
> in the flower room?


you can change the hps bulbs for mh's on a couple of your lights.
or change to a 1000w double end for 2 600's.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> you can change the hps bulbs for mh's on a couple of your lights.
> or change to a 1000w double end for 2 600's.
> 
> 
> cof


Would that give me a big enough footprint? I'm running 4 plants per light @ 22".


----------



## budolskie (Aug 1, 2016)

So who would go for that light I posted for 200 or just a standard 600 dimmable for 100 I'm stuck in 2 minds weather to try one, I dont wana just take the guys advice cos his will be sales advice not m8s advice haha


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Would that give me a big enough footprint? I'm running 4 plants per light @ 22".


the nanolux 1000w de will cover a 5 1/2' X 5 1/2' area...but they are hot and you can't run a ducted hood,. either high ceilings or a big a/c will get large buds.


cof


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 1, 2016)

budolskie said:


> So who would go for that light I posted for 200 or just a standard 600 dimmable for 100 I'm stuck in 2 minds weather to try one, I dont wana just take the guys advice cos his will be sales advice not m8s advice haha


I Would go CDM Or As I Call It CMH And I Would Get the 4200K, Now As Far As Out Performing A 600 That's Debatable. With My 400 CMH I Would Blow Away Any 400 Watt System And I Could Give A 600 A Good Run For Their Money But I Never Out Produce A 600 Watter 

Here's A Picture Of My Bulbs Sleeve. Ive Been Using Them For Years


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2016)

The closet I plan on putting it in is 3x3 ft


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd get the cmh, or cdm, whatever they call it.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd definitely get a light in there......


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2016)

There is a 600 dimmable in already, 

The situation is I want 3 light dimmable in my 8x4 an 1 in my 3x3

But only have 3 lights in total 
Do I get the cmh for 3x3 and take the dimmable I have to 8x4 or do I get thd standard dimmable for 100 and just have that


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

budolskie said:


> There is a 600 dimmable in already,
> 
> The situation is I want 3 light dimmable in my 8x4 an 1 in my 3x3
> 
> ...


cmh for percy smoke in the 3x3. Been pondering changing one of my 600's in the verticle for a 315w....still pondering.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> cmh for percy smoke in the 3x3. Been pondering changing one of my 600's in the verticle for a 315w....still pondering.


Tried to pm you but can't .


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't have PM's on the site. Turned it off due to spam and abuse You can always email me at, info at BB if you got a question about something.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't have PM's on the site. Turned it off due to spam and abuse You can always email me at, info at BB if you got a question about something.


Great


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> cmh for percy smoke in the 3x3. Been pondering changing one of my 600's in the verticle for a 315w....still pondering.


Do it....


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2016)

My dogs rr huge so I'm thinking of a reshuffle in my 3x3 next time 

IM thinking a shelf 3ft high and veg underneath and have a 400cmh in the 5ft space above ?? With 6" out take


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2016)

Bit Like this, 
mind the shitty drawing but 8-9 weeks to plan still


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> cmh for percy smoke in the 3x3. Been pondering changing one of my 600's in the verticle for a 315w....still pondering.





genuity said:


> Do it....


^^^ what G said



budolskie said:


> IM thinking a shelf 3ft high and veg underneath and have a 400cmh in the 5ft space above ?? With 6" out take





genuity said:


> Do it....


^^^ and again.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2016)

Doing it next run, here a dog out


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

You reckon my wife misses South Africa?.....half a supermarkets worth of crisps and stuff just arrived lol.....
 
These always make me laugh


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Shit this what I mean haha View attachment 3746886


I'm positive that one will work well in a 3x3..

I have only used the SunSystem 315lec, came real close to a lb with 9 1gal pots (3x3 canopy)...

I'm trying to get the DE 630lec for the summer months.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm positive that one will work well in a 3x3..
> 
> I have only used the SunSystem 315lec, came real close to a lb with 9 1gal pots (3x3 canopy)...
> 
> I'm trying to get the DE 630lec for the summer months.


......about a pound then


----------



## budolskie (Aug 2, 2016)

3.8ltr pots I would get 25 if I do 5x5, minus a couple for circulating fan and other stuff on floor or should I use the 8ltrs and go 4x4 or would they grow to tall in the 8ltrs


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2016)

I use 12 ltr. in my 3x3 and they are a bit too much I could use 8's.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2016)

budolskie said:


> The closet I plan on putting it in is 3x3 ft


The LEC-315's cover that size space Buds....give them a look.

Near LED in efficiency, and with a great spectrum too.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2016)

Finally have the flower room full and all the girls in cages, now I can wait 'till harvest,
that starts in 4 weeks.
Next grow will be Tennessee Hog and Chem Dog I think lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2016)

A reminder that there is un upcoming photo contest

some Dog....




she's still drying, but the buds are rock hard


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> A reminder that there is un upcoming photo contest
> 
> some Dog....
> 
> ...


That looks really good COF


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2016)

thank you.....she's stinking up the house, smells like a skunk is loose.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> A reminder that there is un upcoming photo contest
> 
> some Dog....
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2016)

Salty Cracks!


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> A reminder that there is un upcoming photo contest
> 
> some Dog....
> 
> ...


Nice doggie.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 3, 2016)

Heres a couple quick pics of my recent DOG harvest. 

Took a little more time drying this time and the buds are already getting a great smell to them with one weel in the jars now. Third time running the DOG, I also run two Deep Psychosis girls along side and just chopped them too. I'll have to snap some pics of the DP later.




Very stretchy girl with a lot of small dense golfball buds. Very much on the kush side I'd say.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2016)

Them definitely look like some hard hitting nugs....both you guys.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 3, 2016)

3ft tall my dogs and havnt even been on 12/12 a week..
I pinched the tops yesterday to slow the stretch down a. Bit or will that just slow all growth down for. Few days


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 3ft tall my dogs and havnt even been on 12/12 a week..
> I pinched the tops yesterday to slow the stretch down a. Bit or will that just slow all growth down for. Few days


The way they grow, probably won't bother them at all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> A reminder that there is un upcoming photo contest
> 
> some Dog....
> 
> ...


OMG! Im soooo excited!!!
I just recieved my new camera in the post today!!!!! followed by a bong hit of some very very nice Blue Pit. and thats the sticker I have!!!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2016)

Afgooey, grown in a 5X5 tent.
600w HPS + cheap LED side panels + lizard lights in the corners (UV)


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Afgooey, grown in a 5X5 tent.
> 600w HPS + cheap LED side panels + lizard lights in the corners (UV)
> View attachment 3748617


Frosty goodness.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2016)

I guess it's pron time.
8 Ball Kush, Nebula, Nebula, Aura OG, Rum Bayou, Rum Bayou.


----------



## silverserf (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey all,

It's getting pretty hard to keep up with this thread, not that I post much in it. Like someone said earlier, I want a field of those Christmas tree sized plants...holy frack...

Just wanted to post my results from my first grow with the 600W HPS. I'm about to chop, in the morning. 

My grow was 6 DWC buckets 4 Ak47 and 2 blue skunk, One of the blue skunk plants kind of drowned or had root rot or something and didn't really do much but it's in the back and the space was filled by the AK anyways. I actually tried to run this batch at as low a ppm as possible thru the whole process, unfortunately i was starting to get a bad N deficiency so increased the levels to only about 400ppm but that was enough to cause some tip burn. Next time i'll start higher and taper off, maybe about 450 down to 250.... i think my yield could have been better if i fed them more. 

Anyhow ...to the pics...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2016)

silverserf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It's getting pretty hard to keep up with this thread, not that I post much in it. Like someone said earlier, I want a field of those Christmas tree sized plants...holy frack...
> 
> ...


Holy zero nitrogen! How does the frost look?
I get more frost with green leaves. (See previous pic)


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2016)

silverserf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It's getting pretty hard to keep up with this thread, not that I post much in it. Like someone said earlier, I want a field of those Christmas tree sized plants...holy frack...
> 
> ...



I'd agree with that line of thought there. I grew some ak in an rdwc system that handled 1500ppm no problem, they came out fat.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2016)

Gonna finally finish the second and last round of interior trimming tomorrow, getting more obvious most have triggered to flowering  let the stretch continue.




And some smoked bbq to finish the day-


----------



## silverserf (Aug 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I'd agree with that line of thought there. I grew some ak in an rdwc system that handled 1500ppm no problem, they came out fat.


That's good to know, I was really trying to test the lower limits. The frost looks nice and i'm pretty sure the smoke will be nice and smooth. I know that I have overfed in the past and it does make a difference in the end. Next time it's going to be 4 blue skunk and 2 AK47, the clones are on standby.

I'm actually very happy with my results. Compared to what I was doing with my old fluorescent shop lights this has me wondering what to do with it all...

Cheers,
Silverserf


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2016)

Tasty snacks whodat. 

Been raining here for the last week....shitty rains that soaks you through and never seems to actually land on the ground. Sun is poking through this am though but it's hella cloudy. And that's me for the weather report. Back to my cuppa and the wains


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 4, 2016)

So popped my gg cherry and got to say it sooo alike my old Dog. Very kushy, fuley, and very strong. Thats these mystery cookies done too, different taste, more like Fireballs, very dank too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

*JUNGLE LOVE*
* *
​


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Aug 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> *JUNGLE LOVE*
> *View attachment 3749342 *
> ​


Nice work Amber!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Oldman60. 
I just started a thread called "DAT's Art Cave in the Inspired art section , I would love to have you take a peak!  and let me know what you think!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/dats-art-cave.916929/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2016)

So playing video games yesterday.

'Dirt 3: Complete Edition' on the Steam distribution platform.


I broke the World Record lap time on a particular track 3 times on consecutive laps while in a live online race (broke the initial WR, then mine twice).
For the Steam software client to then crash and kick me to desktop mid way through the final lap.

Fucking devastated! ...........


Anybody who plays video games will understand how pissed off I was.
The game has been on the Steam distribution platform for a year and it has over half a million players (despite the actual game being 5 years old), that's how big it is for those who don't.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So playing video games yesterday.
> 
> 'Dirt 3: Complete Edition' on the Steam distribution platform.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2016)

Who said you can't teach an old dog, new tricks....

*'I'm getting high!' Three GRANNIES are filmed smoking cannabis for the first time in a coffee shop in Amsterdam (and they try bongs and space cakes)*

*Friends Trish, 82, Margot, 73, and Daphne, 78, agreed to try cannabis*
*Smoked class B drug for the first time in Amsterdam for a Channel 4 show*
*Margot said she thought 'only criminals used it'*
*But she said she believes 'you are never too old to try something new'*
*Trio try using a bong and rolling a spliff then head ti a playground *
By Lucy Waterlow for MailOnline

Published: 11:27 GMT, 5 August 2016 | Updated: 12:15 GMT, 5 August 2016











Three British grandmothers have thrown caution to the wind to try smoking marijuana for the first time on a trip to Amsterdam.

Friends Trish, 82, Margot, 73, and Daphne, 78, agreed to be filmed by Channel 4 as they sampled cannabis - but not until first being reassured they wouldn't be sent to jail as it is legal to buy the drug in Dutch coffee shops.

Margot said: 'I never tried cannabis before. When I was young I thought it was only criminals that used it.


The trio, who have a combined age of 233, admit they are a little apprehensive due to what they have heard 'from the young' about the class B drug.

Daphne said: 'I have heard it can do something to your mind much worse than tobacco and it could lead to hard drugs.' 









Octogenarian Trish takes a puff on a spliff after getting Margot to roll it as she is 'good at embroidery'









Daphne and Margot don't get to try the spliff as it burns down before they can handle it

The pensioners first try smoking a joint as they appear on the documentary A Granny's Guide To The World after working out how to roll one.

Octogenarian Trish instructs her friend to do it for them: 'I have heard from the young, you roll your own and then you smoke it.

'Margo, you are good at embroidery you have probably got clever hands.'

As Margot adeptly rolls up she tell her: 'Well done that was a really good lick.'

However, only one of them gets to have a puff after they light the spliff as the flame quickly burns down the paper so they can no longer hold it. 

'Oh heck, where's our ashtray!' Margot exclaims as they drop it in flames.





Next the three grandmothers are shown how to use a bong









Margot had to be assured they wouldn't be sent to jail before she tried the drug in Amsterdam

They have more success when they are then shown how to inhale the drug from a bong and then a plastic bag

'I must have got something as it made me cough,' Margot said after one puff.

They also try a 'space cake' after reading the precautions and learning it should be OK for them since they aren't planning to drive later.

'It looks like ginger bread,' Daphne observes before they all tuck in.

Under the effects of the drug, the group then go to a playground where they delight in going on the swings.









'I must have got something as it made me cough,' Margot said after one puff









Margot and her friends said cannabis made them feel like they were having a 'second childhood' and after trying it they went to a playground to go on the swings

'I am getting high!' Margot squeals ironically as she takes to the swings. 'We are doing silly things.'

Later the three admit they had a wonderful time thanks to the drugs, prompting a warning from Channel 4 on the dangers of the substance, which include an increased risk of developing psychotic illnesses and lung cancer.

Margot said trying it has 'changed our opinion of cannabis' and as it made when feel like they were 'having a second childhood'.

Trish said: 'It has been a good experience, an extraordinary experience.'

Daphne agreed saying: 'Good old cannabis.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3725216/Three-GRANNIES-filmed-smoking-cannabis-time-coffee-shop-Amsterdam-try-bongs-space-cakes.html#ixzz4GTI78HP9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2016)

Go the G's!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2016)

Space candy from tga-


----------



## numberfour (Aug 5, 2016)

Haha good on those Granny's. My Grandfather had me hand rolling his cigs when I was 10, sometimes wonder if he ever tried any green in his time. 

Few pics from this week.

Goji OG with Tree of Life in the background
 

Dog


Tree of Life #1 lowers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2016)

this Volcano herb chamber fits PERFECTLY in this tiny curing jar. Cleaned up my stash stuff and got my car registered in Oregon. 
broke the glass stem in that little bong., fuckin awesome day.! i think i will listen to some grateful dead and draw some some Tatts.
Thought i just drop by the ole Club, say hello and have yourselves a beautiful summer weekend! nice bud porn #4


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2016)

600 no till doing just fine-
 
 

Tilled 600-
 

200g blue dream-


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2016)

August 2nd last year-

Some size reference here, that is a 6ft cage on the front one. This year it's a 7ft cage and it seems to have disappeared.


Today the 5th of August-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2016)

Definitely Bigger This year Whodat! Very impressive.Gawd there massive, how much you think you will yeild this year. If those produce big heavy buds your going to be swimming in it dude. Putting those bamboo stake things up was a brilliant idea. More support the better just in case those buds are like massive baseball bats like I have a very fishy feeling they are going to be. What s the secret Whodat. what do you think made this massive difference this year?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Definitely Bigger This year Whodat! Very impressive.Gawd there massive, how much you think you will yeild this year. If those produce big heavy buds your going to be swimming in it dude. Putting those bamboo stake things up was a brilliant idea. More support the better just in case those buds are like massive baseball bats like I have a very fishy feeling they are going to be. What s the secret Whodat. what do you think made this massive difference this year?


Thanks ambs. Different genetics but we also started 2 weeks earlier, more frequent compost teas this year as well.

I want to shoot for 5lb a plant I think it's doable if blue dream live up to the hype.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2016)

Staying preventative-


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2016)

you're gonna need a taller ladder
beautiful sight


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 5, 2016)

Geez whodat looks like your growin' redwoods.
Beautiful thing you do.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 5, 2016)

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2016)

You too Oldman. Sun's out here at last. It is cAnal Pride today in Amsterdam and they say it always shines when the rainbow flag is out......


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2016)

sounds like a good day to stay home


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> sounds like a good day to stay home
> 
> 
> cof


We went to the local playground them chilled in our park....not one unsuitable thong witnessed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2016)

what are you spraying Whodat?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey whodat aka Gorilla in da mist. ...how about this beast in a massive 3.5litre pot lol....Just been chopped in half today.
 
Hotdog light dep.
 

Fireball's light dep....Just a wee yin. Bit it's packing a lot of potential for the future.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey whodat aka Gorilla in da mist. ...how about this beast in a massive 3.5litre pot lol....Just been chopped in half today.
> View attachment 3750882
> Hotdog light dep.
> View attachment 3750883
> ...


Looks damn happy for such a small pot! Ours in the nursery didn't stay in those long before they went to 5g pots.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2016)

Light dep eh!?! How? just pulling a tarp over it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> sounds like a good day to stay home
> 
> 
> cof


HAHAHA LMAO, A good day to stay put


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Light dep eh!?! How? just pulling a tarp over it?


A PITA that's how lol. They get moved into a cupboard each night then put back out when it's dark.....zzzzzzzz Or sometimes I stick em back out when I get up in the morning. The little FB sometimes gets a black bag thrown over it ghetto style light dep....I never tie a rope round is neck though


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2016)

Black bag sounds like an easy option.

G night fellas, back to the grind tomorrow


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2016)

Nernight lad.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 7, 2016)

DST said:


> A PITA that's how lol. They get moved into a cupboard each night then put back out when it's dark.....zzzzzzzz Or sometimes I stick em back out when I get up in the morning. The little FB sometimes gets a black bag thrown over it ghetto style light dep....I never tie a rope round is neck though


Yup. Pia. Worth it though. I'm currently chopping my light depo in the 10*10 gh. Tarping and untarping every night for almost 10wks. Work I tell you. Lol. 

I'm so happy this next round no tarping. Should make the season bright.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2016)

Aye. A couple of time's I have been a tad late.... I am like....ffs. oops best get those girls in the cupboard
Jays been at it in Spain as well. But he's been leaving the tarp on in the morning as he said it gets hella damp when tarping and the sun is still out. You had humidity problems?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2016)

I am really appreciating getting to see how the next level gets done Who.
Much appreciated.
JD


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Aye. A couple of time's I have been a tad late.... I am like....ffs. oops best get those girls in the cupboard
> Jays been at it in Spain as well. But he's been leaving the tarp on in the morning as he said it gets hella damp when tarping and the sun is still out. You had humidity problems?


There are blackout vents you can use to cycle air during the dark cycle.

http://foreverflowering.net/breathable-wall/


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2016)

Tested at less than 5% air restriction the Breathable Wall is the perfect addition when full airflow and no light is required. When used in a greenhouse in conjunction with a fan the Breathable Wall will eliminate heat and humidity while blackout tarps are closed.

Utilize the Breathable Wall in an indoor grow room to replace light deadening ducting that also decrease airflow. When used indoors the Breathable Wall can be used to separate rooms into different photoperiods without the need for individual ventilation systems. Simply install the Breathable Wall in one room on your exhaust fan, separate the rooms with another unit of the Breathable Wall and put one on your intake vent. The exhaust fan will pull the air from one room into the other and the amount of equipment and controllers needed to run multiple rooms is reduced. It’s rigid flush mount frame make for easy installation while it’s available adaptor plate allows for a quick connection to smell cleansing filters.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am really appreciating getting to see how the next level gets done Who.
> Much appreciated.
> JD


My pleasure JD, I'm learning quite a bit myself.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice idea.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2016)

a yanks guide to understanding our Brit friends....























cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Tested at less than 5% air restriction the Breathable Wall is the perfect addition when full airflow and no light is required. When used in a greenhouse in conjunction with a fan the Breathable Wall will eliminate heat and humidity while blackout tarps are closed.
> 
> Utilize the Breathable Wall in an indoor grow room to replace light deadening ducting that also decrease airflow. When used indoors the Breathable Wall can be used to separate rooms into different photoperiods without the need for individual ventilation systems. Simply install the Breathable Wall in one room on your exhaust fan, separate the rooms with another unit of the Breathable Wall and put one on your intake vent. The exhaust fan will pull the air from one room into the other and the amount of equipment and controllers needed to run multiple rooms is reduced. It’s rigid flush mount frame make for easy installation while it’s available adaptor plate allows for a quick connection to smell cleansing filters.


a good idea, but it's expensive...walls and fans are a lot cheaper.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> a good idea, but it's expensive...walls and fans are a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> cof


These are for decent size light dep greenhouses where cycling hot humid air during lights out is imperative. They'll pay for themselves quickly.


There are other brands and some okay diy options out there, these are quality though and worth a few $ imo.


----------



## Figgy (Aug 7, 2016)

What's up guys and gals. Hope y'all have been well. I've been too damn busy for RIU, but wanted to pop in and say hello. I'm chopping a big ass Fireballs in a minute! Here she is 
 
I'm gonna get to work, and y'all have a fantastic night


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2016)

Figgy
Good looking lady

whodat
once I watched the video and saw how they are used, the price is reasonable


cof


----------



## budolskie (Aug 7, 2016)

My 8x4 

 


Need to pot last 3 up the day


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> a yanks guide to understanding our Brit friends....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they mean middle class English. No one in Scotland talks like that lmfao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

DST said:


> I think they mean middle class English. No one in Scotland talks like that lmfao


Hahaha no doubt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Middle class English wanker talk


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2016)

I wouldn't be posting that in the UK thread, they'll think you are talking a foreign language and call UKIP on you, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 8, 2016)

Is that not posh English haha, I tho I talked middle class English and that's stuff I never say


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2016)

Space candy-

 


Brian berry cough-


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Space candy-
> 
> View attachment 3752815
> 
> ...


WOW! !


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'll second that! great job whodat.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peace And I'm Not Worthy


----------



## budolskie (Aug 8, 2016)

Proper beasts whodat do u not dread chopping days hahaa


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Proper beasts whodat do u not dread chopping days hahaa


I reckon a crew will be needed for chopping. Or a serious piece of equipment.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 9, 2016)

If someone could help me out I would really appreciate it.

I've been trying to place an order with SOS and it's becoming a hassle trying to contact these guys. I haven't ordered from them for years and last I remember the service was great, but this time around its been awful.

I'm about give up and tell them to forget it. So I was hoping someone could steer me in the direction of a nice seed bank. I would order direct from the breeder but so far from my purchase history BB has been the only one that sent me gear directly. Some won't ship to my state.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Try Oregon Elite Seeds if you want to go with something other than BB, though depends on what you are looking for I guess


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

I've used a few different banks, bb was the best experience by far, but if you are looking for something specific there are a ton of options, how you looking to pay, and what strain(s) are you looking for? Any preference as to where the beans come from? Some good breeders to buy direct from but not all ship out of country or take credit cards


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> If someone could help me out I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I've been trying to place an order with SOS and it's becoming a hassle trying to contact these guys. I haven't ordered from them for years and last I remember the service was great, but this time around its been awful.
> 
> I'm about give up and tell them to forget it. So I was hoping someone could steer me in the direction of a nice seed bank. I would order direct from the breeder but so far from my purchase history BB has been the only one that sent me gear directly. Some won't ship to my state.


The dank team.com

What you looking for.?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> I reckon a crew will be needed for chopping. Or a serious piece of equipment.


Three of us working, long hours, for many days straight,,,, I'm half dreading it half not.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

Get those fingers trained up!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I've used a few different banks, bb was the best experience by far, but if you are looking for something specific there are a ton of options, how you looking to pay, and what strain(s) are you looking for? Any preference as to where the beans come from? Some good breeders to buy direct from but not all ship out of country or take credit cards





genuity said:


> The dank team.com
> 
> What you looking for.?


Well I was mainly looking for something known for high potency, but also a well known strain. And a lot of the mainstream stuff I hear about is mostly clone only.

I was attempting to get Kosher Kush. I checked DNAs site but they do not ship to my state.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I was mainly looking for something known for high potency, but also a well known strain. And a lot of the mainstream stuff I hear about is mostly clone only.
> 
> I was attempting to get Kosher Kush. I checked DNAs site but they do not ship to my state.


attitude seedbank.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I was mainly looking for something known for high potency, but also a well known strain. And a lot of the mainstream stuff I hear about is mostly clone only.
> 
> I was attempting to get Kosher Kush. I checked DNAs site but they do not ship to my state.


companies are legally bound to say they only ship to "legal" states...Did you ask them?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I was mainly looking for something known for high potency, but also a well known strain. And a lot of the mainstream stuff I hear about is mostly clone only.
> 
> I was attempting to get Kosher Kush. I checked DNAs site but they do not ship to my state.


Midweek song has rps version in fem, out on regs though
http://www.midweeksong.com/kosher-kush.html they ship to your state, 

It's not kosher kush but I hear good things about this strain as well
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=15 and they ship to you, and here is a new one I've been checking out if you want to go the cash or money order route
http://www.riddlem3.com/I/want/RG/gear/search.php?mod_id=_shop&cmd=list&cat_id=1


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 9, 2016)

Alright thanks.

What are your guys thoughts on the cali connection strains?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

IMO = waste of fucking time


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

Never grown one out myself


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

Can everyone keep their fingers crossed for our friend Jigfresh. The farm in Spain had police visitors today who chopped everything down. Jig has a hearing tomorrow to see if they prosecute. Currently in the cells. Spain is one fucked up place. Seems even more of a minefield than the US. Positive vibes people.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Can everyone keep their fingers crossed for our friend Jigfresh. The farm in Spain had police visitors today who chopped everything down. Jig has a hearing tomorrow to see if they prosecute. Currently in the cells. Spain is one fucked up place. Seems even more of a minefield than the US. Positive vibes people.


Oh NO! I am sending my buddy the best thoughts. Hows the mrs. doing?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 9, 2016)

Poor jigs. Hope all turns out well!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> IMO = waste of fucking time


Good to know!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn..no good.....thoughts your way Jig


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Oh NO! I am sending my buddy the best thoughts. Hows the mrs. doing?


Keeping it together mate in the circumstances. Sounding strong but I can only.imagine the stress.....it's been on my mind every second since she called. She said Jig seemed confident about things but Spain is a wack job place.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Midweek song has rps version in fem, out on regs though
> http://www.midweeksong.com/kosher-kush.html they ship to your state,
> 
> It's not kosher kush but I hear good things about this strain as well
> ...


So have you gotten from midweek song smoothly?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

@jigfresh is the reason I found this thread, thoughts and prayers and as many few bucks as I can afford if needed just keep us up to date as to where to send for a defense fund if needed


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> So have you gotten from midweek song smoothly?


Always


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Always


Great, looks like I'll be trying them out! Thanks for the help!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Keeping it together mate in the circumstances. Sounding strong but I can only.imagine the stress.....it's been on my mind every second since she called. She said Jig seemed confident about things but Spain is a wack job place.



K... Well Let her know SG and family are thinking of them and worried. Its the last place I want my friend to be and I know you feel the same. 

I really miss them but I know he has been loving it there. I hope this blows over...



Did they take all gear too? Hopefully you have a safety net for the genetics also. 

[email protected] if you prefer.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2016)

Keep him in your prayers for a speedy release with no charges.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

We've lost about 60% of our genetics. But we have seeds of the originals so can always find phenos again. Just takes time.

All equipment gone. Plants 2 to 3 weeks from chop....chopped.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2016)

Terrible news there god damn that sucks. 
Let him know we're all hoping the best for him.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> We've lost about 60% of our genetics. But we have seeds of the originals so can always find phenos again. Just takes time.
> 
> All equipment gone. Plants 2 to 3 weeks from chop....chopped.


Gut wrenching I'm so sorry y'all have to go through this.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> We've lost about 60% of our genetics. But we have seeds of the originals so can always find phenos again. Just takes time.
> 
> All equipment gone. Plants 2 to 3 weeks from chop....chopped.


ugh... grim.. 

As long as he gets out of the pokey. Im betting he is gonna have to leave country if the let him go. If they need something they can lmk. lots of folks here pulling for them.

I still have some of jigs seed stash w some older bb seeds in there I believe.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn cops can be more heartless than rippers sometimes


DST said:


> We've lost about 60% of our genetics. But we have seeds of the originals so can always find phenos again. Just takes time.
> 
> All equipment gone. Plants 2 to 3 weeks from chop....chopped.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn cops can be more heartless than rippers sometimes


every time... cops have no heart... anyone who has gone down would agree... I fucking hate jail


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> every time... cops have no heart... anyone who has gone down would agree... I fucking hate jail


I dunno, I learned how to play spades and tonk and even how to light a cigarette with a radio cord and a pencil lead, not valuable skills, but skills lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2016)

I have some of the early seeds from mr. west that are the part of the genetics.


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn, Jig is such a cool, laid back guy, hate to think of him sitting in a Spanish cell.
Hope things get straightened out quick


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 9, 2016)

Best vibes for Jigfresh and family, man that sucks.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> ugh... grim..
> 
> As long as he gets out of the pokey. Im betting he is gonna have to leave country if the let him go. If they need something they can lmk. lots of folks here pulling for them.
> 
> I still have some of jigs seed stash w some older bb seeds in there I believe.


From what I can glean from people in the industry down there he'll be out tomorrow with a fine. I hope they are right...


----------



## Doc's Dank Seeds (Aug 9, 2016)

@DST tell her Doc and the family are pulling for him. We hate to hear that this happened to such a great guy.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> From what I can glean from people in the industry down there he'll be out tomorrow with a fine. I hope they are right...


it appears that bribes are in order. just need to find out where they go.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

Man that blows! Jig is way to good a dude to be sitting in jail for some weed

Dst is this the end of the Spain growing or are you guys going to try to push forward


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

It was stopping at this finca as Jig and family where coming home. We were and are planning on another location next year where we are being offered contracts to produce a monthly quota for a club. We can then focus on the development easier as bread and butter is taken care of. 
The timing of this happening is scary.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Can everyone keep their fingers crossed for our friend Jigfresh. The farm in Spain had police visitors today who chopped everything down. Jig has a hearing tomorrow to see if they prosecute. Currently in the cells. Spain is one fucked up place. Seems even more of a minefield than the US. Positive vibes people.


OMG! that is such horrible news.. Im so upset. Please give my best to jig and his family.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> It was stopping at this finca as Jig and family where coming home. We were and are planning on another location next year where we are being offered contracts to produce a monthly quota for a club. We can then focus on the development easier as bread and butter is taken care of.
> The timing of this happening is scary.


Good Luck with that DST!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> It was stopping at this finca as Jig and family where coming home. We were and are planning on another location next year where we are being offered contracts to produce a monthly quota for a club. We can then focus on the development easier as bread and butter is taken care of.
> The timing of this happening is scary.


Looks like early termination then... keep us updated. try not to stress too much.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Can everyone keep their fingers crossed for our friend Jigfresh. The farm in Spain had police visitors today who chopped everything down. Jig has a hearing tomorrow to see if they prosecute. Currently in the cells. Spain is one fucked up place. Seems even more of a minefield than the US. Positive vibes people.


Hi mate, I only found out about an hour ago, it's unbelievable. Just wanted to say I'm here if anythings needed, tried to inbox but couldn't find the option. Fingers crossed for tomorrow, thoughts are with Jig and the family


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

seems lots of grey area in spain in regards to cannabis... Kinda like Cali.. LOL

http://spanishnewstoday.com/how-many-cannabis-plants-can-i-grow-legally-in-spain_21797-a.html


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> seems lots of grey area in spain in regards to cannabis... Kinda like Cali.. LOL
> 
> http://spanishnewstoday.com/how-many-cannabis-plants-can-i-grow-legally-in-spain_21797-a.html


(or indeed as ornamental plants)

best line of the article^^lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> It was stopping at this finca as Jig and family where coming home. We were and are planning on another location next year where we are being offered contracts to produce a monthly quota for a club. We can then focus on the development easier as bread and butter is taken care of.
> The timing of this happening is scary.


Man i know what you mean about taking care of the bread and butter. They have already started flying IR choppers over here and shit is going to fuck some people. I have had an offer to grow commercially in south OR this week. I also had an offer to partner in a licensed commercial grow in Cali yesterday and same a week before last. We are leaning to the partnership i was offered yesterday in Corvaills county. I am ready to go big and l don't want to end up like jig or worse.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Thinking about you buddy @jigfresh . Sorry this shit happened guys. Pretty fucked to say the least.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i know what you mean about taking care of the bread and butter. They have already started flying IR choppers over here and shit is going to fuck some people. I have had an offer to grow commercially in south OR this week. I also had an offer to partner in a licensed commercial grow in Cali yesterday and same a week before last. We are leaning to the partnership i was offered yesterday in Corvaills county. I am ready to go big and l don't want to end up like jig or worse.


Thats terrific news DOC! good luck!!! congratulations on all the great prospects.what are IR choppers doc? do they make a lot of noise?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

They are police chopper pulling an inferred red camera. Watched one fly by two weeks ago. All the events I went to this year as well as the OMMP paper work has pushed that they will be checking for compliance. That is why my numbers are right right now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> They are police chopper pulling an inferred red camera. Watched one fly by two weeks ago. All the events I went to this year as well as the OMMP paper work has pushed that they will be checking for compliance. That is why my numbers are right right now.


smart move buddy. Just grow em big.. LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> smart move buddy. Just grow em big.. LOL


I have just cycled 6 footers this year. Next year you guys will see some 25 foot plants from me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

Thats a great goal Dr.D81, look forward to seeing those monsters!
This really sucks about the helicopters. I hope it dosen't get crazy like what I experienced in Tucson Arizona where they would fly so low and be so loud it was unnerving. And the white lights beaming all around the house at all hours. That type of living environment caused me extreme anxiety and paranoia. I understand there are lights you can place in your grow area to throw off the The IR from seeing your lights for your grow inside. 
Jeez i cant help thinking about Jiggy in that jail cell being all American and shit.... I hope those Spaniards don't hate Americans like a lot of the world does.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thats a great goal Dr.D81, look forward to seeing those monsters!
> This really sucks about the helicopters. I hope it dosen't get crazy like what I experienced in Tucson Arizona where they would fly so low and be so loud it was unnerving. And the white lights beaming all around the house at all hours. That type of living environment caused me extreme anxiety and paranoia. I understand there are lights you can place in your grow area to throw off the The IR from seeing your lights for your grow inside.
> Jeez i cant help thinking about Jiggy in that jail cell being all American and shit.... I hope those Spaniards don't hate Americans like a lot of the world does.


He speaks the language, and Jig can hold his own in his own way. Im confident he is ok. Just probably shook from getting busted. I am pulling for his quick release. 

OMG, that shit would drive me nuts w the copters. I hope that shit doesn't start either. Drug war needs to end period.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

Shit I will also be growing a couple acre field of hemp clones next year. I am really stoked I can give away lbs of Charlotte's web next season. Both partners we're cool with me doing it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have just cycled 6 footers this year. Next year you guys will see some 25 foot plants from me


Can't wait


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Can everyone keep their fingers crossed for our friend Jigfresh. The farm in Spain had police visitors today who chopped everything down. Jig has a hearing tomorrow to see if they prosecute. Currently in the cells. Spain is one fucked up place. Seems even more of a minefield than the US. Positive vibes people.


Thats Fucked right up @DST . Hopefully it flips positive


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2016)

Hope the best for him...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i know what you mean about taking care of the bread and butter. They have already started flying IR choppers over here and shit is going to fuck some people. I have had an offer to grow commercially in south OR this week. I also had an offer to partner in a licensed commercial grow in Cali yesterday and same a week before last. We are leaning to the partnership i was offered yesterday in Corvaills county. I am ready to go big and l don't want to end up like jig or worse.


Good luck in your endeavors and great success to you and yours.

Prayers to Jig and his family .


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i know what you mean about taking care of the bread and butter. They have already started flying IR choppers over here and shit is going to fuck some people. I have had an offer to grow commercially in south OR this week. I also had an offer to partner in a licensed commercial grow in Cali yesterday and same a week before last. We are leaning to the partnership i was offered yesterday in Corvaills county. I am ready to go big and l don't want to end up like jig or worse.


Good luck Doc, keep your head down and your branches up.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Can everyone keep their fingers crossed for our friend Jigfresh. The farm in Spain had police visitors today who chopped everything down. Jig has a hearing tomorrow to see if they prosecute. Currently in the cells. Spain is one fucked up place. Seems even more of a minefield than the US. Positive vibes people.


This is devastating news D. Truly horrifying. 

Dang......


----------



## Javadog (Aug 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> @jigfresh is the reason I found this thread, thoughts and prayers and as many few bucks as I can afford if needed just keep us up to date as to where to send for a defense fund if needed


Good thought. 

Hrm!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> They are police chopper pulling an inferred red camera. Watched one fly by two weeks ago. All the events I went to this year as well as the OMMP paper work has pushed that they will be checking for compliance. That is why my numbers are right right now.


Hey Doc, I wonder whether they are able to discern grows that are using
day for night? F-me...probably. LOL, I see a brisk business in IR cloaking cloth.
We will start controlling heat like stink. What the hell.

Sorry folks...hearing about Jig seems to have given me Postarrhea.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2016)

it has been reported that smoking will make you lazy...so how is that bad?

Laziness is a sign of intelligence: Researchers say people who spend more time thinking are less physically active
  

A new study from Florida Gulf Coast University reveals that intelligent people rarely become bored, and spend more time lost in their own thoughts, all while living a more sedentary lifestyle.

knowing jig, he's probably teaching the other cellmates to sing kumbaya in English



cof


----------



## tr00thz (Aug 9, 2016)

Just joined the 600 club.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

tr00thz said:


> Just joined the 600 club.


Welcome, what's your set up like?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2016)

@oldman60 did your barneys 8ball kush finish up yet? I'm at week 7 looks like 9 to finish up but its my first time with her, how long did yours go?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2016)

I ran 8ball kush for a couple years. Loved the strain. Don't remember exactly how long I took them but I'm thinking it was around week 9, maybe midway through week 9.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Damn Sending Good Vibes And Prayers Out To Jig And His Family


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.

I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.

From this:
 

To this in 15 minutes: 
 

The police van smelled absolutely fucking amazing:
 

Trunk pron:
 

And the pile of misery.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.
> 
> I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.
> 
> ...


Damn glad you're out and yes lets hope the police are right .


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> @oldman60 did your barneys 8ball kush finish up yet? I'm at week 7 looks like 9 to finish up but its my first time with her, how long did yours go?View attachment 3754005 View attachment 3754006


Mine are at 6 weeks now I'm looking at maybe 9-10 weeks, I like a bit of couch lock.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

Glad your out. Hope it goes well. Pulling for you to have it blow over easy



jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.
> 
> I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.
> 
> I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.
> 
> ...


Glad your out brother and I'm praying for the best.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 10, 2016)

x 10 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.
> 
> I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.
> 
> ...


Sad  glad you're alright considering...


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2016)

Glad they left the gate open for ya jig, but we all know this is just a big elaborate plan to get your stickers put up in a riskier spot than just ON a cop CAR lol, the things folks are willing to do to win a photo contest geesh....


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Mine are at 6 weeks now I'm looking at maybe 9-10 weeks, I like a bit of couch lock.
> View attachment 3754103


Damn! Want to trade? Looks great


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2016)

good to see ya loose Jig..
crystal ball says fine & no time..


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2016)

glad you're loose. you might look into another lawyer....preferably one that is the judge's brother.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2016)

Justice will prevail.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2016)

Stay strong jig buddy! Can't wait for this to be over for you and for you to have your feet planted back safely here on US soil


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> glad you're loose. you might look into another lawyer....preferably one that is the judge's brother.
> 
> 
> cof


Or sister. First lawyer was a woman, second lawyer a woman, third lawyer a woman, judge a woman. Lots of women.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the support everyone.  I sure hope it works out Ok. Not sure how much I'll be growing in the future.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2016)

we love you jiggy! everything will be alright. dont worry, you will grow again! this is just a little bump in the road.


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.
> 
> I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear about that mate, what a load of shite. i can't see you ending up in jail for that but still don't envy your position, stay strong and add it to your notes for another chapter in the book, it's making quite a story now.

bad news to be dropping back into the 600 to, glad to hear your ok at least.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Or sister. First lawyer was a woman, second lawyer a woman, third lawyer a woman, judge a woman. Lots of women.


hire her mother


cof


----------



## supchaka (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.
> 
> I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.
> 
> ...


That all sucks big time man. Glad to see you posting already to help put us at a little ease. I'd be looking for a way to bounce outta Spain asap if at all possible!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2016)

then we always have plan B...







cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

No shit. Get to the us embassy and get the fuck outta dodge. Lol. 

Hopefully you have a bowl to smoke jigs. . You probably need it. Wife probably needs one too.. lol. Take care man. Lots of folks here rooting for you.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Or sister. First lawyer was a woman, second lawyer a woman, third lawyer a woman, judge a woman. Lots of women.


Oh lord...be charming and adorable lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2016)

I was quite open with them, leading them to much of everything, so I guess that's why they didn't really poke around too much. Leaving me with a healthy bit of smoke, a few seeds, and more than half the equipment.  Not sure I'll be smoking at the moment though... sometimes I get paranoid these days when I smoke, and I think paranoia is the last thing I need.

It was funny as they were deciding which gear to take, uh... let take this one... should we take this? Nah, it's too big.... lol. They took the cursed LED's, and two 600's, took a box fan and an inline fan. But left the stand fans, the floor fan, the greenhouse, the tent, the other tent, 5 more 600's, another inline fan, the 120 site cloner, the light for the cloner, and all the chemicals. I'm not going to, but we could start back up tomorrow.

Oh and the cunts upped the numbers on the herb and hash they took. I would guess they took 30 grams of weed and maybe 3 grams of hash, they said it was 150 grams of weed and 15 grams of hash.

And I've made a mess of things enough so far, I don't think I'll flee. My luck I'd get stopped at the airport and then have to try to explain that to the judge.

The more people we talk to, the more people say I should only be getting a fine. Now the only issue is I can't leave the country, but my visa runs out in about 3 weeks. Not sure how to reconcile that, but we are looking into it.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I was quite open with them, leading them to much of everything, so I guess that's why they didn't really poke around too much. Leaving me with a healthy bit of smoke, a few seeds, and more than half the equipment.  Not sure I'll be smoking at the moment though... sometimes I get paranoid these days when I smoke, and I think paranoia is the last thing I need.
> 
> It was funny as they were deciding which gear to take, uh... let take this one... should we take this? Nah, it's too big.... lol. They took the cursed LED's, and two 600's, took a box fan and an inline fan. But left the stand fans, the floor fan, the greenhouse, the tent, the other tent, 5 more 600's, another inline fan, the 120 site cloner, the light for the cloner, and all the chemicals. I'm not going to, but we could start back up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Damn.....good luck on all that bro .


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2016)

the expiration of your visa could be to your advantage. it gives the judge an outlet, such as pay your fine and leave the country.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the expiration of your visa could be to your advantage. it gives the judge an outlet, such as pay your fine and leave the country.
> 
> 
> cof


That's what I think too. Bring it up in court that your visa expires soon and you were already planning on leaving.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the expiration of your visa could be to your advantage. it gives the judge an outlet, such as pay your fine and leave the country.
> 
> 
> cof


Reminds Me Of How Judges Dealt With The Unruly Youth Of My Time. Either You Go Directly To Jail Or You Go To Vietnam And Fight For Uncle Sam


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Reminds Me Of How Judges Dealt With The Unruly Youth Of My Time. Either You Go Directly To Jail Or You Go To Vietnam And Fight For Uncle Sam


Hey brother there aren't too many of us summer of love children around here anymore glad to have 
another brother around.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey brother there aren't too many of us summer of love children around here anymore glad to have
> another brother around.


Beach Boys


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Beach Boys


SteppinWolf


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the expiration of your visa could be to your advantage. it gives the judge an outlet, such as pay your fine and leave the country.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree with cof. Might work to your benefit @jigfresh


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2016)

Steppenwolf






oldman
you posted while I was looking up the video


cof


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> SteppinWolf


Ah Yes I Was just Referring To The Beach Boys 1972 Album Summer Of Love. However I Was More Of A British Alternative Music Fan Myself


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Ah Yes I Was just Referring To The Beach Boys 1972 Album Summer Of Love. However I Was More Of A British Alternative Music Fan Myself


I appriciate the refference. Thanks.
I like everything from The Warlocks (Grateful Dead) to Motown, Beach Boys to Caruso
rock, folk, blues ect., ect., ect. I just love music, can't play any inst. but..............



PS. Ziggy Stardust was one of my favs.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I appriciate the refference. Thanks.
> I like everything from The Warlocks (Grateful Dead) to Motown, Beach Boys to Caruso
> rock, folk, blues ect., ect., ect. I just love music, can't play any inst. but..............
> 
> ...


I Hear Ya My Brother. From 1965 To 1975 Their Was An Explosion Of Awesome Music From Across All Fronts. I Had A Crush On A Springfield No No Not Bruce Dusty Damn She Was Very Hot


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

Amen to that as well as Linda Ronstadt, Grace Slick and quite a few more.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2016)

at first i though it would be best for jiglet to come hurry back to US soil but ....maybe this is an opportunity for him to network and make some connections. If he lets them know how much of an advocate he is for marijuana and how desperate Spain is for progression he could become a congressman or important part of something positive contributing his brillant intellectual knowledgeable and professionalism about mj, like a spokesman for the country!! Jig, you would be so repulsed by what is going on in the US right now with the hatred and mockery of our political system with a presidential race so depressing and the media coverage so negative. So keep an open mind and enjoy the rest of your stay in the beautiful county your in.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Glad your out. Hope it goes well. Pulling for you to have it blow over easy


That pretty much sums it up for me. 

Keep us in touch, to the degree possible.

JD


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> @oldman60 did your barneys 8ball kush finish up yet? I'm at week 7 looks like 9 to finish up but its my first time with her, how long did yours go?View attachment 3754005 View attachment 3754006


Nice bananas


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2016)

Some brew for the gals, gonna apply this tomorrow morning.

-black strap molasses
-vital earth compost
-malibu biodinamic compost
-bat guano (N)
-bird guano (P)
-kelp meal
-worm castings


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Some brew for the gals, gonna apply this tomorrow morning.
> 
> -black strap molasses
> -vital earth compost
> ...


Good mix that


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Some brew for the gals, gonna apply this tomorrow morning.
> 
> -black strap molasses
> -vital earth compost
> ...


Sounds delicious.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice bananas


Are you referring to the second picture that has a little upward yellow leaf? Doesn't look like a banana to me, def a little leaf. 

Or maybe bananas is the new term for big ole buds

Did those stickers ever turn up?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Glad my instincts served me well. Internet or not.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice bananas


It's a leaf, stupid picture had me lookin too


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 11, 2016)

Mmmmm more beurocratic bullshit yummy!

www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/wonk/wp/2016/08/11/the-deas-latest-stance-on-marijuana-explained/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2016)

this is some good brew as well! local brewer in Eugene. tasty!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2016)

here is my photo submission for the contest. @Dr.D81


----------



## dro-man80 (Aug 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I had a quiet night in the local jail. Just me, anywhere. Was like solitary confinement. No bathroom in the cell either. Just three walls and bars. Luckily I got a rubber mattress thing and a blanket that smelled of pee. I can say the food in US jails is much better.
> 
> I'm out on conditional release till my hearing. Have to turn in my passport and check in with the court every 1st and 15th. Wife has to make a statement to the court at sometime as well, and can't leave the country till then either. All the police have told me not to worry, that I'll only get a fine. My lawyer on the other hand says I could be looking at 3-6 years. I'm hoping the police are correct.
> 
> ...


glad ur safe and okay man


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Are you referring to the second picture that has a little upward yellow leaf? Doesn't look like a banana to me, def a little leaf.
> 
> Or maybe bananas is the new term for big ole buds
> 
> Did those stickers ever turn up?


Yes lol got them! Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2016)

I can't see the pic Ambz!

Also I like the way you think with the long post you made. Maybe I'll stay and fight for the cause.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I can't see the pic Ambz!
> 
> Also I like the way you think with the long post you made. Maybe I'll stay and fight for the cause.


YEAH!!!! you could be a revolutionary. that would be so fukin cool!
The picture is of my Volcano Vaporizor and the Breeders Boutique 2014 Blue Pit sticker on it.. there is with a rubbery alien figure standing on top of the vocano where the chamber fits.... The photo was taken in a dark hallway with a blacklight on, so the alien glows green.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's a bit of good news; 4 Tenn. Hog and 2 Cheese for the next run.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a friend who enjoys her mj that has been taking prescription meds for high blood pressure. Since she began consuming my cookies, her blood pressure is normal without the scripts. I found it interesting that medibles have a different effect than smoking.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's a shot of Aura OG from @Dr.D81., 4 weeks 12/12.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2016)

Sour D-
 



Blue frost-
 



We're building ourselves a new dry room-
 



Veggies doing well 
 



Sungold cherry tomatoes are damn deliciousness, been eating all the ripe ones


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D-
> View attachment 3755283
> 
> 
> ...


Shit man, look at those monsters. Looks good bro. Reminding me to get some more veggies down


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D-
> View attachment 3755283
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shirt whodat those SD are phenomenal well done, well done.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks fellas  that one is pushing 12 foot now.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2016)

what's the beast going to be when she grows up????????


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2016)

Have you seen the breeders' boutique ad now running on riu? it has a 50% off code


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> what's the beast going to be when she grows up????????
> 
> 
> cof


Smoked?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Have you seen the breeders' boutique ad now running on riu? it has a 50% off code
> 
> 
> cof



No I have not!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Smoked?


Lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> No I have not!


it was showing up at the bottom of the page....looks like you just have to catch it when it comes around.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Have you seen the breeders' boutique ad now running on riu? it has a 50% off code
> 
> 
> cof


I haven't either.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Smoked?


Yes !


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2016)

try clicking on the breeders' boutique site for a possible shot at the ad
https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-248


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> try clicking on the breeders' boutique site for a possible shot at the ad
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-248
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3755464


Lol you already been smoking


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lol you already been smoking


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3755466


Going for two....


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

DST said:


> View attachment 3755487


Ok I want Plemon and Fireballs


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 12, 2016)

You don't need 600w when using high-Intensity LEDs which direct 100% of their light directly at the canopy. With current tech ~ 350w of hi-intensity leds = 600w of alternatives


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> You don't need 600w when using high-Intensity LEDs which direct 100% of their light directly at the canopy. With current tech ~ 350w of hi-intensity leds = 600w of alternatives


Thanks for that bit of info. Most folks here use combos of hps, led, cmh etc. We do also read and know other ways of growing than with just a 600 hps. This is more a social thread that started with people who had 600s. If your post is looking for a wind up and argument then best not bother as no one is gonna bite.
Thanks again for your info though. Smoke on.
DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Wrong place for that shite aye


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2016)

Always amazes me when the weather is so shit the ladies are still praying to the sun God. You gotta love that big ole 600 in the sky (or is the sun now a more efficient led? Soz. Couldn't help myself.)
 
   
Peace DST


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 12, 2016)

707 Headband grown under hortilux super HPS 88,000 lumen. I yielded on average 7 oz from 4 plants using the monster crop method and no training. The clones were under a 60w cfl for rooting while my other plants finished up. After one week of vegging in the 600w tent, they exploded and I started flowering. They were a little over 18" and grew to maybe 4 foot after they were done stretching.


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 12, 2016)

lucky bounce said:


> View attachment 3755571707 Headband grown under hortilux super HPS 88,000 lumen. I yielded on average 7 oz from 4 plants using the monster crop method and no training. The clones were under a 60w cfl for rooting while my other plants finished up. After one week of vegging in the 600w tent, they exploded and I started flowering. They were a little over 18" and grew to maybe 4 foot after they were done stretching.


Oh, and I used Fox farms line-up, including cha ching, open sesame, and beastie bloomz.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Thanks for that bit of info. Most folks here use combos of hps, led, cmh etc. We do also read and know other ways of growing than with just a 600 hps. This is more a social thread that started with people who had 600s. If your post is looking for a wind up and argument then best not bother as no one is gonna bite.
> Thanks again for your info though. Smoke on.
> DST


Well said


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Always amazes me when the weather is so shit the ladies are still praying to the sun God. You gotta love that big ole 600 in the sky (or is the sun now a more efficient led? Soz. Couldn't help myself.)
> View attachment 3755566
> View attachment 3755567 View attachment 3755568 View attachment 3755569
> Peace DST


Love my 600's but am thinking about going to 1k's or breaking down and trying to build a 800w CoB system around a 4000k spectrum. Would rather buy a plug n play version but decent ones seem costly upfront..


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2016)

There's so many different ways to skin a cat skunkwreck. I'll wait like I did with dvd players, and betamax before that for the market to settle...... perhaps then I'll change. My experience with pricey led has been shot so far (buy that another story).


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

DST said:


> There's so many different ways to skin a cat skunkwreck. I'll wait like I did with dvd players, and betamax before that for the market to settle...... perhaps then I'll change. My experience with pricey led has been shot so far (buy that another story).


Ok sad to hear that but I was in the mind that you grew with led's/ CoB's already....my mistake then. Honestly I love my hid's and have only been under them for 3 years (cfl's before that) I'm just pondering long term efficiency/cost savings and lower temps are an added attraction.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2016)

Some plants under 2 315lec..
 

@DST I know you told me befor,but do you remember what baggie #1 or #2 is dog?
I'm thinking number #1

About to finally look for me a keeper/runner..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2016)

i have that Breeders boutiuque 50% ad flashing in my brain.
the plants look great Genuity but that plastic scrog screen looks useless.
its a real eye soar. I suggest you get rid of it for optimal photo porn. 
I went to the Dr. today and told her I have anxiety and she gave me script for some wierd sounding pill. 
NO mention of medicating wit the herb. So unprogressive, so unprogressive.
shit i was going to go work out but then i got high.
So im just goin try to finish this drawing. 
have a nice weekend Club 6Oo


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2016)

High CBD strains should do the trick for anxiety.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> High CBD strains should do the trick for anxiety.


I have tried a few high CBD strains and i am unimpressed. I need the properties of THC to ease my anxiety, I currently do not deal with everyday body pain and feel very fortunate for the days I dont have body pain.
The doc told me that there is going to be a halt to Opiod prescription meds in the USA real soon because of the abuse and that more and more alternative options will have to replace those scripts so hopefully things will change when that comes into effect and we can discuss other options in the dr. office like CBDs and strains specific for specific problems. Im optomistic.. 
I wanted to tell you @genuity I really dig your avi. 
I just drew a wolf a wolf and got this section done.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2016)

Is that gonna be for sale anywhere?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2016)

its a commission piece i am doing for PapaPayne.
PayneFarms . I just had a really trippy moment when I realized without intention, that I wrote the letters THC under Payne. letters THC is swirls. It really gave me a jolt.like lightning when i spotted that because he grows some sweet THC. i was thinkin about adding it anyway. so fuckin dude, so wierd.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok sad to hear that but I was in the mind that you grew with led's/ CoB's already....my mistake then. Honestly I love my hid's and have only been under them for 3 years (cfl's before that) I'm just pondering long term efficiency/cost savings and lower temps are an added attraction.


No need to.be sad lad. I like my set up at the moment. It works but it's not to say I won't change in the future. I do.not use led's cobs in my flower cabinet but i do maximise the use of the space I have.





genuity said:


> Some plants under 2 315lec..
> View attachment 3755791
> 
> @DST I know you told me befor,but do you remember what baggie #1 or #2 is dog?
> ...


Lol. Lord only.knows lad cab you remember when and how I told you that. Was it by email? If it was bb I always put no 1 as dog lol.....


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2016)

Few pics from this week. First flower in this house in summer, will need to either upgrade to 8" extraction next year or move house lol.

Fireballs
 

Goji OG
 

Silver Kush
 

Tree of Life #1


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Thanks for that bit of info. Most folks here use combos of hps, led, cmh etc. We do also read and know other ways of growing than with just a 600 hps. This is more a social thread that started with people who had 600s. If your post is looking for a wind up and argument then best not bother as no one is gonna bite.
> Thanks again for your info though. Smoke on.
> DST


Very nicely done D.

Happy to be so represented.

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Very nicely done D.
> 
> Happy to be so represented.
> 
> JD


I think we are all fairly friendly and accommodating on the thread. And have been on riu long enough to know when not to bite. Even at the disgusting post directed at Jig.....some folks just don't know any better.

Looks like the poster deleted the post lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2016)

I didn't catch that one, D. I feel fortunate to be in the club with level headed people,,, though we can be a box of frogs from time to time it always seems to be in good nature  



I did catch that fireballs though @numberfour looks fantastic, all of it.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 13, 2016)

Amen, I think DST handeled that troll with great tact and deplomacy.
Kudo's DST.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2016)

Half.hour of cradling the wee yin there...screaming his head off he was. Holy shit. He has nightmare's and normally a cuddle and he's fine. Twas a bad one.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks like the poster deleted the post lol.[/QUOTE]

Psychofuckheads. Really hate being ignored.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2016)

I have recently, unfortunately started using the Ignore feature. But its actually quite good.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes, much better than previously before the software changeover. It is unfortunate people feel the need to be ignore worthy though. Oh well.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2016)

It's essential when hanging around in the UK thread lol. Some people just don't get the vibe in that thread (actually, most folks dont get it) and try to be....well....penises really lol.

Edit. But thats trolls for you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

DST said:


> I think we are all fairly friendly and accommodating on the thread. And have been on riu long enough to know when not to bite. Even at the disgusting post directed at Jig.....some folks just don't know any better.
> 
> Looks like the poster deleted the post lol.


Glad I didnt see that....Yeah this is a good 1. Also most of the older outdoor section is good. I have seen much worse in other sections...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2016)

Honestly club 600 is the only thread I frequent,,, and I'm just dandy with that  too damn busy anyways but I'll always find time for da club  


Hanging in there jig? Stay strong man.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2016)

Yea,yea......


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Staying preventative-
> View attachment 3750557 View attachment 3750558 View attachment 3750559


what do you use?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2016)

something worth passing on.....

"the most harmful effect of marijuana is marijuana laws,”


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2016)

Sounds about right cof.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> what do you use?


Azatrol
Organicide
Neem oil

Gonna add some BT to the regiment for future bud worms/caterpillars.

Each omri listed certified organic. All spraying will stop here after the BT application.


Ive also done foliar teas on my personal plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> something worth passing on.....
> 
> "the most harmful effect of marijuana is marijuana laws,”
> 
> ...



Got that right.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2016)

First light has given this particular blue dream an advantage.

 
 


Chocolate mint og has been slow from the start, but it's picking up pace here start of flower.
 


A few Big city lights have an early start on budding..... Here we go!


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> First light has given this particular blue dream an advantage.
> 
> View attachment 3757236
> View attachment 3757237
> ...


Like heaven on a hillside...........
Hard work paying off whodat


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> First light has given this particular blue dream an advantage.
> 
> View attachment 3757236
> View attachment 3757237
> ...


Speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2016)

Skateboarding icon says marijuana is so rife in the sport its top stars will stay away from the Olympics because they might get tested 
  


Australian skateboarding legend Tas Pappas says some skaters rely on cannabis so much they may avoid the 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo because they will be drug tested if they take part. Skateboarding is one of five new sports which will be included in the next summer Olympics. But Pappas (pictured left skating and right with Melbourne model Letitia Sindt) says some boarders use marijuana to improve performance and giving it up for one competition could affect their abilities.





cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Holy shit guys I just got a call that Ed Rosinthal just got two packs of my seeds 

I am stoked to say the lest but now two more pages to catch up


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Holy shit guys I just got a call that Ed Rosinthal just got two packs of my seeds
> 
> I am stoked to say the lest but now two more pages to catch up


Most certainly a large feather in your cap, congrats Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> First light has given this particular blue dream an advantage.
> 
> View attachment 3757236
> View attachment 3757237
> ...


Looks great buddy! Thinking pretty hard about coming down a couple counties over next year. Might leave dede here running this place too so the kids can go to school here


Old family purple
 Triple purple rhino


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Holy shit guys I just got a call that Ed Rosinthal just got two packs of my seeds
> 
> I am stoked to say the lest but now two more pages to catch up


Dang that dudes still alive....I used buy books by him in the '80s.... that's pretty sweet Doc. !!!!


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Keeping it together mate in the circumstances. Sounding strong but I can only.imagine the stress.....it's been on my mind every second since she called. She said Jig seemed confident about things but Spain is a wack job place.


Not a good place to be jailed. Hope he does ok.


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 14, 2016)

Yoooo Whats good 600 peeps. I've been so busy working I found a industry job working at a warehouse harvesting. Anyway I'm doing an F2 pheno hunt of my strain Space Cream heres some flicks.
The First pheno smells like Sparkling Cherry Soda mixed with Dark Chocolate
  
The 2nd pheno pictured (Out of 6) Smells like a mix of Sour Black Cherry Mixed with Watermelon


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2016)

Hotsause said:


> Yoooo Whats good 600 peeps. I've been so busy working I found a industry job working at a warehouse harvesting. Anyway I'm doing an F2 pheno hunt of my strain Space Cream heres some flicks.
> The First pheno smells like Sparkling Cherry Soda mixed with Dark Chocolate
> View attachment 3757638 View attachment 3757637
> The 2nd pheno pictured (Out of 6) Smells like a mix of Sour Black Cherry Mixed with Watermelon View attachment 3757639 View attachment 3757640


Looking good , you've been putting in the work man .


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 14, 2016)

Brother Whodatnation Here's My Mini Me Plants. They Just Started Week 5 Of Veg. Who know's Maybe Something Will Rub Off On Them. Or Maybe I Use Your Pics To Shame Them Into Producing Big Chunky Nugglets


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2016)

Hotsause said:


> Yoooo Whats good 600 peeps. I've been so busy working I found a industry job working at a warehouse harvesting. Anyway I'm doing an F2 pheno hunt of my strain Space Cream heres some flicks.
> The First pheno smells like Sparkling Cherry Soda mixed with Dark Chocolate
> View attachment 3757638 View attachment 3757637
> The 2nd pheno pictured (Out of 6) Smells like a mix of Sour Black Cherry Mixed with Watermelon View attachment 3757639 View attachment 3757640


The sauce wut up!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Brother Whodatnation Here's My Mini Me Plants. They Just Started Week 5 Of Veg. Who know's Maybe Something Will Rub Off On Them. Or Maybe I Use Your Pics To Shame Them Into Producing Big Chunky Nugglets
> 
> View attachment 3757691 View attachment 3757692 View attachment 3757693 View attachment 3757694 View attachment 3757695 View attachment 3757696



Thanks  The setup is intriguing what's it about? RDWC of sorts?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Brother Whodatnation Here's My Mini Me Plants. They Just Started Week 5 Of Veg. Who know's Maybe Something Will Rub Off On Them. Or Maybe I Use Your Pics To Shame Them Into Producing Big Chunky Nugglets
> 
> View attachment 3757691 View attachment 3757692 View attachment 3757693 View attachment 3757694 View attachment 3757695 View attachment 3757696


Fukn healthy plants, nice


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> The sauce wut up!


Not alot Whodat been extra busy but good. I switched from Organic Soil to Coco to maximize my yield. I am not sure if I will continue with Coco but we shall see soon after this harvest. Heres some shots of Lost Tribe (The Truth x Kosher Kush)


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Hotsauce. Good to see you bru. Looking legit there.

Dawg. Super clean and happy plants bru.

Whodat. Ffs. They never left. They've been here all the time just using cloud cover for their pesky experiments lmfao....

On a positive note. At least the sun is out


----------



## numberfour (Aug 15, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I did catch that fireballs though @numberfour looks fantastic, all of it.


Thanks man, not doing too bad yourself  haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

Week two of crop three is dug in and jumping now. @Hotsause looks dank bro


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone else experience strange alien type rays being beamed down onto their plants recently? God darn it Whodat....ah shoulda listened, They are now doing experiments on my plants.....PLANTS not pants ffs.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

They seem to be coming from a large bright object in the sky......mysterious!!! this is not something we see in these parts.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Anyone else experience strange alien type rays being beamed down onto their plants recently? God darn it Whodat....ah shoulda listened, They are now doing experiments on my plants.....PLANTS not pants ffs.
> View attachment 3758683


Quick grab their tin foil hats! 

P.s. you look good in blue lol


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

Maybe if I have a cup of tea it will go away.....


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

Yup. Blues ok for just now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Give it some time. Im sure the rain will come out to play at some point, unless you are lucky


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Maybe if I have a cup of tea it will go away.....
> View attachment 3758693


Blast the tea grab the scotch!
The blue does look good on you, congrats.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2016)

DST said:


> They seem to be coming from a large bright object in the sky......mysterious!!! this is not something we see in these parts.



I tried to warn you mofos but naaaaa y'all wouldn't listen 


Blue,,, I'll have to get used to it


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

*COMPETITION TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://rollitup.org/t/competition-breeders-boutique-club-600.918099/


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Blue,,, I'll have to get used to it


It allows us to do a competition and not get hassle for the type of prizes


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2016)

Fuck yeah that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

Whodat, I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Whodat, I like your enthusiasm.


He tends to do well in competition's lol.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 16, 2016)

anyone had any luck with clones from Sacramento, Ca.?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

FYI, IG is just fuckbook with pictures and they are known for pulling down accounts......


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

We'll miss ya bro.


----------



## intenseneal (Aug 16, 2016)

Been a while since i have been on. Week 9


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey guys. I joined IG today. 420SomeGuy
> 
> Im gonna be cutting my RIU off soon. I dont want to patron and share on a forum where administrators act like autocrats.
> 
> I joined IG so I could still connect with some of you folks on there at least.


Just hang out in the 600 then...pretty easy to fly low over here.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 17, 2016)

Just flipped the 8x4 on Friday and in there is 10 strawberry cheese 1 fireballs and 1 blue pit and still a fireballs im waiting to see sex but I think it's a female just waiting too be 100% 
 

The small at front is a strawberry cheese, dutch Kush female and fbxsc or reg I'm waiting to see the sex of.... Just took 34 cuts off everything mostly strawberry but 2 off each the other strains and 5 of the fbxsc


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2016)

Now where are my kids muhahaha


----------



## johnthejawn (Aug 17, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3755466


We got ya buddy, saints played not too shabby though


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2016)

Haha. Looks like a whole load of soggy fun right there numberfour.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2016)

76 balloons and soaked to the bone haha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Now where are my kids muhahaha
> 
> View attachment 3759570


You gave me an idea for an afternoon attack


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You gave me an idea for an afternoon attack


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Aug 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3760529


I knew you'd need one of them!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3760529


Thats an awesome photo whodat!!! Even more awesome plant, but you know. You got that!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 18, 2016)

Whodat should call that one Paul Bunyon.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 18, 2016)

Second Run, First time Vert, first time 600w


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2016)

another reason to fire one up...

Cannabis is better painkiller for MEN than for women, study claims 
  

Medics have welcomed Columbia University's study as proof that the increasingly-political research field must focus on both genders to give a detailed understanding of cannabis and its effects.



cof


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 18, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey Hotsauce. Good to see you bru. Looking legit there.
> 
> Dawg. Super clean and happy plants bru.
> 
> ...


DST YOOOOOOOO Glad to be back. I was taking care of my mom for a long time and now I found a job in the industry about 2 weeks ago as a trimmer and as of Wednesday I will be moving up to a grower position


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3760529


That is such a cute picture, i have to comment, thats a beautiful plant right there.
the photo has like this 1950 feel to it with the colors you are wearing and the chainsaw like that. its very natural and has that dated feel to it that is just so hard to capture.
oh and that tree by the way, just amazing! The dark green and dangling leaves is quite a site to behold.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3760529


That chainsaw needs a BB sticker that would be a competition winner Just awesome whodat.

Loving the male pr0n Dr,D....never thought I'd hear myself saying that.




So, I got a knock on my door at 6:00am this morning.......................








Luckily it was just my neighbour leaving for Mexico for 3 years and unable to fold down her travel cot!!! (if anyone has had one of these they will know what a PITA they are)....I literally snapped one a couple of years ago trying to fold it away, lol, luckily for her I had more success this morning.

If anyone fanices being my neighbour there's an apartment for rent. Neighbour is GANJA friendly. And you also get a roof terrace.

Have a great Friday.

Peace, DST


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

DST said:


> That chainsaw needs a BB sticker that would be a competition winner


Yes it would be lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

Hotsause said:


> DST YOOOOOOOO Glad to be back. I was taking care of my mom for a long time and now I found a job in the industry about 2 weeks ago as a trimmer and as of Wednesday I will be moving up to a grower position


Moving on up...to the Eastside....


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3760529


Ill take them


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2016)

Can some of you share your germination techniques? 

I've always had success with the classic paper towel method but I made a mistake somewhere during the process last time because I only had one bean pop out of the dirt.

I just got some new beans and spent a little extra on quality so don't want to mess up this time!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Can some of you share your germination techniques?
> 
> I've always had success with the classic paper towel method but I made a mistake somewhere during the process last time because I only had one bean pop out of the dirt.
> 
> I just got some new beans and spent a little extra on quality so don't want to mess up this time!


I soak (warm water) for 24 hrs or until they pop then put them in paper towel until the tap root is 3/4" or so.
Stubborn beans need to have their seems roughed on emery cloth a bit.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

I usually just stick them in the coco, water, and wait


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2016)

Might not have been your fault. We popped hundreds of beans this spring using the paper towel method. Most strains did very well pushing 100% while a couple others barely made 10% if that,,, I say it's seed/genetic quality.

They sat in paper towels for 2-4 days (in a room 80-85f) until the tap roots were about half an inch, then carefully put into flats with soil.


Keep them moist!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Might not have been your fault. We popped hundreds of beans this spring using the paper towel method. Most strains did very well pushing 100% while a couple others barely made 10% if that,,, I say it's seed/genetic quality.
> 
> They sat in paper towels for 2-4 days (in a room 80-85f) until the tap roots were about half an inch, then carefully put into flats with soil.


About 10 yrs ago I was popping them that way and then I got these fuggin colored seeds from GHS and the cunts wouldnt pop, none of them; I tossed them the fuck out & then I read that GHS said they had to be put in soil to pop. I had never heard that bs before that. Anyway, last time I purchased any shit from them and I also started just dropping them in their pot (or cup), but recently I do a little of both paper towel and into soil.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

what are you using that chainsaw for whodat? lol are you a logger. TIMBER!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2016)

Alright thanks for the responses.

I do think they got a little cold last time, the dark room they were put in was only 68 to 70 degrees. They all cracked in the paper towels but they just stalled there and beginning tap roots didn't get any longer.

This time I'm going to find a warm spot for them like on a ballast.

Should the medium they go into be well soaked? Like fully watered? Or just a small amount of water?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Should the medium they go into be well soaked? Like fully watered? Or just a small amount of water?


Moist not soaked .


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2016)

You don't want it too wet or the seedlings will damp off.
Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 19, 2016)

Kids left the house to go on holiday with their Grandparents at 1pm, by 1.03pm I was harvesting lol. First harvest of the year, plants had 11 wks of flower, environment wasn't spot on but still happy days 

Few pre harvest bud shots,

Fireballs - Breeders Boutique
Kept her small but she put out some the densest bud's from this run. Frosty and huge bag appeal. Will try and reveg her, if that dont work I have 8 seeds to play with.
 


Dog - Breeders Boutique
Multi topped this Dog, had 8 tops all like this. Still the strongest smoke in my yard.
 

Lightsabre - Exotic Genetix
Frosty mo fo, sour lemon smells, think its a starfighter leaner
 


Tree of Life #1 - Bodhi
Densest bud from this harvest, spicy / diesel / fuel smells
 


Cuvee #1 - TGA
Crazy colours, not sure if its this pheno or #2 that smells of chocolate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

how much is the rent @DST , fukin tempting as all. damn lifes too bloody short mate!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what are you using that chainsaw for whodat? lol are you a logger. TIMBER!



Was doing a bit of tree work that afternoon and had the saw with me,,, figured it'd make for nice pic  

Thanks for the complements earlier,,, they are banging more and more every day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

thank you for sharing your incredible life with us whodatnation.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thank you for sharing your incredible life with us whodatnation.


Y'all very welcome  I'm thankful to be able to do so.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Y'all very welcome
> 
> View attachment 3761511


Simply beautiful, all of that


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Y'all very welcome
> 
> View attachment 3761511


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2016)

Awesome Whodat


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Y'all very welcome
> 
> View attachment 3761511


The beauty and bounty of nature (with a bit of help) personified.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 19, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Kids left the house to go on holiday with their Grandparents at 1pm, by 1.03pm I was harvesting lol. First harvest of the year, plants had 11 wks of flower, environment wasn't spot on but still happy days
> 
> Few pre harvest bud shots,
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> The beauty and bounty of nature (with a bit of help) personified.


Couldn't agree more myself, old man.

"We" get a little help from "our" friend


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2016)

Good day fellas across the pond-


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how much is the rent @DST , fukin tempting as all. damn lifes too bloody short mate!


They are putting it on the market at 2700 euro per month. But they'll take 2500 euro I think. 

Last couple of nights I have crashed out a bit early and not had my usual late night medication(lol)......fuk me I don't seem to sleep much past 5. After that its just tossing and turning and getting annoyed. Really need to toughen up on the staying awake skills. Still feel knackered just finding it hard to switch off....falling asleep standing up is no problem though haha. Anyone ever fell asleep standing up? Twice in my life I can recall....once at a train station holding a pizza (the splatter of the pizza hitting the floor woke me)..and then once in Spain with a rather large tumbler of whiskey. Still can't believe the tumbler never smashed

Rabbit rabbit rabbit....I'll haud ma weesht now.

Have a gid weekend 600 chavvie's


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

DST said:


> They are putting it on the market at 2700 euro per month. But they'll take 2500 euro I think.
> 
> Last couple of nights I have crashed out a bit early and not had my usual late night medication(lol)......fuk me I don't seem to sleep much past 5. After that its just tossing and turning and getting annoyed. Really need to toughen up on the staying awake skills. Still feel knackered just finding it hard to switch off....falling asleep standing up is no problem though haha. Anyone ever fell asleep standing up? Twice in my life I can recall....once at a train station holding a pizza (the splatter of the pizza hitting the floor woke me)..and then once in Spain with a rather large tumbler of whiskey. Still can't believe the tumbler never smashed
> 
> ...


After working 44 straight hrs house painting (interior) I fell out holding a spot light for another painter,
he moved and I didn't follow. He woke me yelling to another guy to come see the kid sleeping horse style.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

Might be easier if we did actually have 4 legs like a horse 
Guess I'll just need to stick to 3 though haha.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

I used to eat downers while drinking a lot( liked the buzz) during that time I passed out standing up at least twice. I'd always fall immediately and the impact of hitting the floor always woke me right back up, but definately a shocker to you when it happens lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

When I was still living in Glasgow, jellys or temazepans (sp) where the go to downer. Folks in Glasgow would melt them down and inject themselves though. A lot of limbs lost through that. Those mofos could literally be bent in half and look like they were sleeping but they were awake. Nuts. Then there was the bouncing at the knee syndrome like a toddler learning to stand. The things we do to ourselves eh!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

DST said:


> When I was still living in Glasgow, jellys or temazepans (sp) where the go to downer. Folks in Glasgow would melt them down and inject themselves though. A lot of limbs lost through that. Those mofos could literally be bent in half and look like they were sleeping but they were awake. Nuts. Then there was the bouncing at the knee syndrome like a toddler learning to stand. The things we do to ourselves eh!!


Crazy shit there. Back in the day where I threw down we just rolled with valium, xanax, and xanax bars. I always had a pocket full of blue vals or bars to take the edge off along with muscle relaxers. I never got into the pain pills fortunately and yeah I never thought about a fucking needle, ever. That shit sucks


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

Life in the Eastend of Glasgow often sucked for a lot of folks. Not surprising with the unemployment rate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

DST said:


> Life in the Eastend of Glasgow often sucked for a lot of folks. Not surprising with the unemployment rate.


Aye like every other poor spot in the developed world "planned" by the fucks in power


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

They had a massive budget for the Eastend called GEAR Glasgow Eastend Area redevelopment....whata fucking joke. Basically put new window's and Harling on the buidling's on main roads lmfao...and crying at the same time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Alot of the in the US where all the cars were made were thriving when I was growing up but now they've all turned into ghettos. The whole cities have turned to ghettos, not just the industrial areas around the abandoned plants


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

All about the money. Appearances used to have a play in that but thats not the case any longer


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

Couple few of you guys are caregivers right? Anyone got a good epilepsy strain? Guy on newbie central looking for help


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Couple few of you guys are caregivers right? Anyone got a good epilepsy strain? Guy on newbie central looking for help


extrema works well...and I stay out of the newbie section, too many trolls.


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> extrema works well...and I stay out of the newbie section, too many trolls.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof I thought I remembered you speaking on epilepsy strains before, just couldn't remember


----------



## Javadog (Aug 20, 2016)

So many good posts to try to remember at this point.

That male reminded me of that Church episode where Chimera
was talking about choosing males.....that one actually looks choosable. :0)

What a forest Who! WOW! A whole new realm.

#4 is rocking it, as usual.

Rock on 600!

JD


----------



## Figgy (Aug 20, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Y'all very welcome  I'm thankful to be able to do so.
> 
> View attachment 3761511


Need a drone pic of the grow. Great work


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Couple few of you guys are caregivers right? Anyone got a good epilepsy strain? Guy on newbie central looking for help


You can give Extrema, Harlequin, Juanita La Langrimosa, Dance Hall, Franks Gift
tries they can all work depends on the patient.
Good luck.
And get him out of newbie central bad mojo there.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> You can give Extrema, Harlequin, Juanita La Langrimosa, Dance Hall, Franks Gift
> tries they can all work depends on the patient.
> Good luck.
> And get him out of newbie central bad mojo there.


I was baked, his post is in general, turns out he's epileptic not stupid lol, I'll pass the info on thnx


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I was baked, his post is in general, turns out he's epileptic not stupid lol, I'll pass the info on thnx


He should join the 600. @budolskie is also epileptic.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

DST said:


> He should join the 600. @budolskie is also epelectic.


I tagged him in the post, haven't heard from him in a while, hope he is well


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I tagged him in the post, haven't heard from him in a while, hope he is well


I am sure he is fine. Don lives not too far from him. He'd know if anything was up ithink.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2016)

DST said:


> I am sure he is fine. Don lives not too far from him. He'd know if anything was up ithink.


Lol, it's kinda funny to see how folks look after each other around here....I grew up being told cannabis folk were a bunch of degenerate criminals, I'm starting to think school lied about a thing or two......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, it's kinda funny to see how folks look after each other around here....I grew up being told cannabis folk were a bunch of degenerate criminals, I'm starting to think school lied about a thing or two......


lied about more than a thing or 2......


----------



## supchaka (Aug 20, 2016)

Has any of you dudes actually reversed a plant with colloidal silver? I'm have no idea what I'm looking for. Is she gonna throw a nanner or a full blown male pod. As of right now all I see is a regular looking bud branch. I'm spraying 3 branches, about a 5" length on all.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, it's kinda funny to see how folks look after each other around here....I grew up being told cannabis folk were a bunch of degenerate criminals, I'm starting to think school lied about a thing or two......


Lol imagine that .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Has any of you dudes actually reversed a plant with colloidal silver? I'm have no idea what I'm looking for. Is she gonna throw a nanner or a full blown male pod. As of right now all I see is a regular looking bud branch. I'm spraying 3 branches, about a 5" length on all.


@eastcoastmo


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Has any of you dudes actually reversed a plant with colloidal silver? I'm have no idea what I'm looking for. Is she gonna throw a nanner or a full blown male pod. As of right now all I see is a regular looking bud branch. I'm spraying 3 branches, about a 5" length on all.


I have, they will be full blown male flowers it will take about 3 weeks the female buds will recede
and only male will be showing on those branches in clusters of balls.
I'm going to be reversing some Lambsbread this winter.
Good luck


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

@supchaka, have any of the serious hermed on you? I was checking the grow out on IG
looks sweet, nice plants there. 
I know OG's can be herm monsters at times.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 20, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> @supchaka, have any of the serious hermed on you? I was checking the grow out on IG
> looks sweet, nice plants there.
> I know OG's can be herm monsters at times.


She's rock solid stable  I'm flowering her for my 7th time and nothing at all. I've been spraying that outdoor with 10 ppm CS for like 6 weeks even though I guess her start date was August 1st. I was trying to reverse the pre-flowers but nope. I bought a bottle of 30ppm and started using that a couple days ago, we shall see!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> She's rock solid stable  I'm flowering her for my 7th time and nothing at all. I've been spraying that outdoor with 10 ppm CS for like 6 weeks even though I guess her start date was August 1st. I was trying to reverse the pre-flowers but nope. I bought a bottle of 30ppm and started using that a couple days ago, we shall see!


Doc made my silver for me so I couldn't tell ya the ppm but it worked like a charm.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

DST said:


> When I was still living in Glasgow, jellys or temazepans (sp) where the go to downer. Folks in Glasgow would melt them down and inject themselves though. A lot of limbs lost through that. Those mofos could literally be bent in half and look like they were sleeping but they were awake. Nuts. Then there was the bouncing at the knee syndrome like a toddler learning to stand. The things we do to ourselves eh!!


I know a cat in germany that would shot up E and stick it up his ass


I was at the THC Fair today and will be there tomorrow again. It was fun and got to meet a lot of folks. Was hot like 105 today but better then 109 it was yesterday


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

Use distilled water for CS. I use 3 x 9v batteries but stacked with 2 on the bottom and 1 on top (otherwise you don't get enough charge). There a few good instructions on RIU for CS. Start spraying the plants when clones (as early as possible). Some plants are quite stubborn but you will eventually see male pods growing amongst the female calyxes. It differs in strain as to when they show.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> She's rock solid stable  I'm flowering her for my 7th time and nothing at all. I've been spraying that outdoor with 10 ppm CS for like 6 weeks even though I guess her start date was August 1st. I was trying to reverse the pre-flowers but nope. I bought a bottle of 30ppm and
> started using that a couple days ago, we shall see!


Mine i make is like 150 ppm ish


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know a cat in germany that would shot up E and stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> I was at the THC Fair today and will be there tomorrow again. It was fun and got to meet a lot of folks. Was hot like 105 today but better then 109 it was yesterday


lmfao.....thats like the first place I'd think of shoving an E Some folks are barmy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

oldman60 post: 12885143 said:


> @supchaka, have any of the serious hermed on you? I was checking the grow out on IG
> looks sweet, nice plants there.
> I know OG's can be herm monsters at times.


It doesn't have og in it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know a cat in germany that would shot up E and stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> I was at the THC Fair today and will be there tomorrow again. It was fun and got to meet a lot of folks. Was hot like 105 today but better then 109 it was yesterday


Yeah I used to know some of those "pluggers". FUck all that, my ass is used for exit only.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't like pills and damn sure am not sticking any up my ass. I have never shot up anything ether


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I don't like pills and damn sure am not sticking any up my ass. I have never shot up anything ether


Yeah I never used needles either, but I surely ate plenty of pills back in the day, not in alot of years though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

Man damn RIU is getting quieter by the day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man damn RIU is getting quieter by the day


Yep pretty soon there will be a bunch of 12 year old kids like grasscity


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2016)

It's always quiet like this in the summer months. Ever since I have been on riu.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2016)

Scale mites.....ffs anything else mother nature?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Scale mites.....ffs anything else mother nature?
> View attachment 3762565


Wtf never heard of them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

Same here, whats that


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2016)

They build like a hard crust over themselves and stick their nashers into the branches. They'll eventually kill the plant. I am scrubbing them off best I can. Alcohol dabbed towels. PITA. My neighbour had them on his plants that he left outside and I guess they've made their way into my place as I have just taken down an infected oleander.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

DST said:


> They build like a hard crust over themselves and stick their nashers into the branches. They'll eventually kill the plant. I am scrubbing them off best I can. Alcohol dabbed towels. PITA. My neighbour had them on his plants that he left outside and I guess they've made their way into my place as I have just taken down an infected oleander.


Ah sounds like shite. Any sort of mites suck ass


----------



## numberfour (Aug 21, 2016)

DST said:


> They build like a hard crust over themselves and stick their nashers into the branches. They'll eventually kill the plant. I am scrubbing them off best I can. Alcohol dabbed towels. PITA. My neighbour had them on his plants that he left outside and I guess they've made their way into my place as I have just taken down an infected oleander.


Years ago I put some plants out to veg in the garden, I got these scales mites and caterpillars lol. Remember they were tough little buggers to get off and I think I used a knife in the end. Once I got them off that was it though never saw another one again. Not sure on their life cycle / breeding habits. 

Another plant from Fridays harvest, 

Goji OG, been told this is a blockhead leaner pheno


----------



## budolskie (Aug 21, 2016)

My dogs seem shit I'm really thinking about scrapping them and puttiing my cuts in wheen they root,,,,  
 

This. My new. Idea for cuboard 

And I have there cuts for it, strawberry cheese, fireballs, blue pit and fireballs x smelly cherry


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2016)

budolskie said:


> My dogs seem shit I'm really thinking about scrapping them and puttiing my cuts in wheen they root,,,, View attachment 3762752 View attachment 3762754
> View attachment 3762756
> 
> This. My new. Idea for cuboard View attachment 3762757
> ...



Looks good to me bud


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2016)

Brian berry cough left, thin mint cookies right-


----------



## budolskie (Aug 21, 2016)

Proper beltas, whodat I'd love to live in America soon as I win the lottery il be there haha....


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Proper beltas, whodat I'd love to live in America soon as I win the lottery il be there haha....


Hey Bud. @ONEeyedWILLY444 is looking for the weed Club down in Benalmadena.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 22, 2016)

Av asked where he is To try direct him and all email club


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice one bud.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

Howdy guys I hope you all had a great weekend. I spent it at the THC Fair and had a hell of a good time. Look like I will get to hit up some more shows including Colorado, Michigan, and Alaska shows. Crop made it fine as for most everything. Was a hot ass weekend here and down in Medford at the show. Was a 110 Friday and 107 Saturday. Had them boys about to melt. 

This is my three weeks from knee the head high greenhouse


----------



## budolskie (Aug 22, 2016)

Got myself a 315w cmd with an adjust a wing today £190, gona put in my tent and turn the 2 
6's down to 4s and hoy the cmd in till I do my cuboard in a few weeks after the dogs are out. My tent will love the extra light


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey all, its been a while since I posted.

I just got word that the county house appraisal person is doing rounds in my neighborhood in the upcoming weeks, they sent out letters to everybody.

I have a (not legal) garden in my house, its completely scent controlled and its in a room in my basement that is pretty much blocked off from the rest of the house.

How do I get around the appraisal person going to my grow space? Its in a large unfinished basement at the furthest point in the basement from the staircase.

Sorry if this sounds rambley hah. I have 5 plants under 2 LEC315 in a 5x5, and then 2 small mother plants in a veg tent.

Any advice for me?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey all, its been a while since I posted.
> 
> I just got word that the county house appraisal person is doing rounds in my neighborhood in the upcoming weeks, they sent out letters to everybody.
> 
> ...


they should only walk around outside. never seen them come in


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> they should only walk around outside. never seen them come in


Sounds good, thank you homie!

I'll post a few pics of my 2x 315w LEC 5x5 tent soon. Last time I had 2x315w LEC and a 1000w hps in the 5x5. I took the 1000w light out, and the 2 LEC alone are kicking the ass of the 1630w grow hah. If that makes sense.

I guess that even puts me back at 630w, perfect for the club 600


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey all, its been a while since I posted.
> 
> I just got word that the county house appraisal person is doing rounds in my neighborhood in the upcoming weeks, they sent out letters to everybody.
> 
> ...





Dr.D81 said:


> they should only walk around outside. never seen them come in


dr's right.....they only go around your house, not in. The notice is to keep the appraisers from getting shot for trespassing.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2016)

So I've mentioned I got new seeds and asked questions about germination. I'm just being extra cautious here so bare with me.

After 24 hours all cracked and a few had small tails. I figured I'd give them one more day until, tomorrow morning, to let them get a little longer.

I'm using a mix of 1/3 peat Moss, 1/3 vermiculite, and 1/3 ewc for a seedling mix. I fill up a solo cup 3/4 of the way full, then put a plastic bag and rubber band over top for humidity.

So I was told to get the medium damp but not wet. If it's completely dry and I'm using a solo cup, could someone give me a rough estimate for amount of water to use? Like in ml.

I hate sounding so nooby and dumb but after losing 8 out of 9 seeds my last go around and spending good money on new quality genetics, I need to get back to basics and watch what I'm doing.


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 22, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> So I've mentioned I got new seeds and asked questions about germination. I'm just being extra cautious here so bare with me.
> 
> After 24 hours all cracked and a few had small tails. I figured I'd give them one more day until, tomorrow morning, to let them get a little longer.
> 
> ...


Sup mane I soak em till they sink.. usually 24hrs .Paper towel or coffee filter. You should see Roots in no time.
B


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2016)

2Beachbum said:


> Sup mane I soak em till they sink.. usually 24hrs .Paper towel or coffee filter. You should see Roots in no time.
> B


Really my main question out of all of that is the amount of water to add so I'm not over watering and the seeds damp off on me.

Like 30ml 60ml, ect. In a solo cup 3/4 full of medium


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 22, 2016)

If were on the topic of seed starting; I got ~99% success rate with the following method:

-Take a wine glass, fill it 1/2 way with water (the amount hardly matters)
-drop seeds in the water, they will float for about a day, after a day tap the floating seeds with a finger, they should drop to the bottom
-24-48 hours after initially dropping them on the water they should crack open and you should see a nice little tap root just cracking out (probably like 1/4 mm, but the crack open and white slit is the important part)
-From there I would plant into soil (roots organic original is by far my favorite), or a seed starter cube or something. 

^this is how I do my seeds for just about every type of plant, especially weed. My issue with paper towels was that I sucked at it and would often let my seeds dry out or get too big of tap roots cuz I was lazy, with the glass of water method I knew if I left them in for 3+ days the seeds would start rotting and suffocate, so it was entirely successful and forced me to not be lazy

My 0.02, everybody has a best method for themselves


----------



## 2Beachbum (Aug 22, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Really my main question out of all of that is the amount of water to add so I'm not over watering and the seeds damp off on me.
> 
> Like 30ml 60ml, ect. In a solo cup 3/4 full of medium


Kiss. Seriously Bro..... you don't see Roots after a 24hr soak em in just a moist PT NO longer than Additional 24hr. 

Genetics be a good place to start.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2016)

@AllDayToker, just moist in a 3/4 full party cup I'd start with a jigger (1.5oz.) and
work from there, add a few drops more if needed to reach the bottom in a couple hrs.
then the cups should be set if you have any michor. inoculant use it when you add
the seedling.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm assuming the cups have holes in the bottoms- let them soak it up naturally from the bottom by setting the cups of media in a tray of water for an hour.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2016)

Tea and stalk pr0n-


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Tea and stalk pr0n-
> View attachment 3764070 View attachment 3764071


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2016)

You have to do something with those bases, they'd make great cup racks!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2016)

that PBR sure gets around.....but it looks small next to the stalk.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2016)

PBR's are popular in my neck of the woods to.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2016)

more big money is getting in the game.....

Multi-millionaire British banker once linked to Elle McPherson buys land in California to set up marijuana-growing business as states start to legalize cannabis
  

Roger Jenkins was the multi-millionaire financier credited with 'saving' Barclays during the crash by persuading Middle East investors to bail it out. Now he wants to be America's new cannabis king.



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that PBR sure gets around.....but it looks small next to the stalk.
> 
> 
> cof



Tall boy next to a tall girl


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll call this the all American rosin spliff-

Looks shite but it's full melt


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Tea and stalk pr0n-
> View attachment 3764070 View attachment 3764071


holy fuck I had a great beer this weekend. you had a Doc Brown?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

red purps x ctf  bob  jax zebra tom
 indigo rose  sins og


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Really my main question out of all of that is the amount of water to add so I'm not over watering and the seeds damp off on me.
> 
> Like 30ml 60ml, ect. In a solo cup 3/4 full of medium


what whodat said, let em soak up water....or put water in a spray bottle and spray the medium till slightly damp.


----------



## budolskie (Aug 23, 2016)

Set the new light up, finally 3 in there 2 400s and the 315 hopefully I see an increase in the yield haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 23, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> @AllDayToker, just moist in a 3/4 full party cup I'd start with a jigger (1.5oz.) and
> work from there, add a few drops more if needed to reach the bottom in a couple hrs.
> then the cups should be set if you have any michor. inoculant use it when you add
> the seedling.





whodatnation said:


> I'm assuming the cups have holes in the bottoms- let them soak it up naturally from the bottom by setting the cups of media in a tray of water for an hour.





DST said:


> what whodat said, let em soak up water....or put water in a spray bottle and spray the medium till slightly damp.



Thanks guys, exactly what I needed. Can always count on you guys!


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 23, 2016)

Damn its not letting me upload pictures O:

I took a few of my LEC tent to share, i'll see if i can get it figured out though


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

Servers not accepting uploads at the moment. I've tried as well. Try later.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## supchaka (Aug 23, 2016)

I heard the upload button didn't like AUMA so it was probably removed


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

I even googled AUMA and I am still lost.....electric actuators...eh? Actually, I was talking with Dezracer ages ago about using actuators in a vertical light mover.

Sunny here today, have a good un 600.

Peace, DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

adult use marijuana act in cali (prop 64) is what that is...


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

Right, seems most Acts put out there in relation to MJ are lacking somewhat.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

considering the people who has to sign off on them they are usually laden with bullshit speak to benefit big business.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2016)

F'in google keeps crashing this morning, anyone else having problems?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

Chrome you are talking about? Mine crashes on pages with large pictures, even after clearing cache and pages multiple fucking times. IF I only have 1 page open it works ok


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2016)

Bizzzy bee.
& some lec action 
 
Stardawg Guava x A11g & Tuff gong & almond cookies & Floruit...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm sure the ladies enjoyed yesterday's breakfast


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice canopy Gen.

Holy shit Who. It's an extra from the Blob. IT'S ALIVE.....and you knows it.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

Gg4 in the greenHizzae.


Engineers Dream
 
Fireball from the verticalis cupboardus 
 
And a Hotdog wienner from light dep.
 
Peace
DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

After noon 600


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice canopy Gen.
> 
> Holy shit Who. It's an extra from the Blob. IT'S ALIVE.....and you knows it.



Looking good D 

The ladies did enjoy their bit of blob lol 
I've gone ahead and top dressed the sour d as they are lightening up a tad.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> After noon 600
> View attachment 3764695


What the bajesus is between that little ladybugs legs....looks like it's dinner




whodatnation said:


> Looking good D
> 
> The ladies did enjoy their bit of blob lol
> I've gone ahead and top dressed the sour d as they are lightening up a tad.


Was a bit behind in my potting up on my Fireball. Lower fans went a bit yellow and then a not so nice purple hue appeared. Looked lot happier today.

Is the Sour D not a mahoosive gal? Well...even mahoosiver than the other mahoosive ladies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> What the bajesus is between that little ladybugs legs....looks like it's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it some kind of egg sac it is putting a hurting on


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> What the bajesus is between that little ladybugs legs....looks like it's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biggest plants we got. Top dressed with some neem seed meal and bird guano.

We have some smaller ones in pots that are also lightening up I'm guessing she's a bit of an N hog.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 25, 2016)

Another quick question on my new seedlings. 

Everything so far seems to be running smoothly. 5 out of 6 cracked in the paper towel. And 4 of those 5 have broke soil.

I have the cups covered with plastic and rubber bands for humidity. When should I take those off? Don't want them to damp off.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Another quick question on my new seedlings.
> 
> Everything so far seems to be running smoothly. 5 out of 6 cracked in the paper towel. And 4 of those 5 have broke soil.
> 
> I have the cups covered with plastic and rubber bands for humidity. When should I take those off? Don't want them to damp off.


Just watch for too much condensation if so let breath for a hour or so, take off before
the seedling hits it probably a couple days. 
I don't cover at all in a tent the moisture holds well.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Biggest plants we got. Top dressed with some neem seed meal and bird guano.
> 
> We have some smaller ones in pots that are also lightening up I'm guessing she's a bit of an N hog.


Plenty Mg as well then..mshould help the N uptake but I am sure you got that covered
Braai-ing today. Was out on a boat this morning...Kids going stir crazy in the sun lol. Be glad when school starts and they restart swimming lessons.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Plenty Mg as well then..mshould help the N uptake but I am sure you got that covered
> Braai-ing today. Was out on a boat this morning...Kids going stir crazy in the sun lol. Be glad when school starts and they restart swimming lessons.


I love my kids to death but I'll be glad when I start work again and have some me only time. Told my wife she may not like work, but she is fucking lucky being able to get the fuck out sometimes


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Plenty Mg as well then..mshould help the N uptake but I am sure you got that covered
> Braai-ing today. Was out on a boat this morning...Kids going stir crazy in the sun lol. Be glad when school starts and they restart swimming lessons.


Been putting Epsom salts in with the weekly feed, they're getting plenty. 

Man I will have some juicy braii pr0n the next few days! My dads coming to visit so I got ribs and tri tip steak seasoned and sitting in the fridge already


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Just watch for too much condensation if so let breath for a hour or so, take off before
> the seedling hits it probably a couple days.
> I don't cover at all in a tent the moisture holds well.


Alright thanks.

I took the plastic off the ones that have popped from the soil. I came and checked on them a couple hours later and the tallest sprout was drooped over. The others aren't quite tall enough to be able droop. I just put the plastic back on all of them.

So I think I'll leave them on a bit longer.

Would it be safe to sit them in a tray of water and allow the medium to soak up at this point?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2016)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright thanks.
> 
> I took the plastic off the ones that have popped from the soil. I came and checked on them a couple hours later and the tallest sprout was drooped over. The others aren't quite tall enough to be able droop. I just put the plastic back on all of them.
> 
> ...


Might be too much, just check every day.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Might be too much, just check every day.


Ok will do!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2016)

you can put some soil around the plant to support it.


cof


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 25, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> you can put some soil around the plant to support it.
> 
> 
> cof


Well it was standing up before I took the plastic off. I just don't think is was ready to be out of the humidity yet.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2016)

seedlings are usually stretchy and I plant them in the bottom of a cup and as they grow I add soil for support.....just don't bury the leaves.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2016)

Pictures really don't do this thing justice, this plant is going to be just caked in bud there are bud sites all over this damn thing-

Another Brian berry cough-


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2016)

Damn!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

CrossFit fuckwits.....


----------



## Figgy (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CrossFit fuckwits.....
> 
> View attachment 3765591


I can see a thrown out back, broken neck, broken toes, broken back.....Just dumb as hell on all types of levels.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 25, 2016)

Great day transplanted new clones , Agent Orange, Humboldt Blue Dream (I hope), Atomic Northern Lights and two PLemon from BB.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh by the way that seedling popped right back up after I put the plastic back on. Just wasn't ready to come out of the humidity I guess. What a baby haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CrossFit fuckwits.....
> 
> View attachment 3765591


LMAO dumb shits ^


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2016)

last words of some rednecks are "Hey Bubba, hold my beer and watch this"


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

I said that myself a few times back when I used to drink


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I said that myself a few times back when I used to drink


You and I both lmao more then twice .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You and I both lmao more then twice .


Way more


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CrossFit fuckwits.....
> 
> View attachment 3765591


Damn buggerer.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 25, 2016)

Coooo it worked!

LEC315 grow, plus my sacred cacti. 2 from france, 2 from florida.

Strain is White OG.

Plants have 4-5 weeks before harvest. Roots organic original soil, roots organic bottled nutes (grow, bloom, surge, HP2), compost teas (ancient forest, worm castings, molassas, granulated kelp). 

Also, I learned to clean and recrystallized cocaine. 2-3mg lines have you feeling full body warmth and euphoria for 2 hours, no cravings, no tweakyness, a full satisfying feeling that almost nobody would associate with cocaine(aka, you don't have the need to do more 15 seconds after a line). Its a next level drug. I almost never use the stuff anymore and still have 80% of the 3.5g(un cleaned, the stuff is amazing tho and I got 70% return) I got over a month ago, i'll describe my tek if theres interest. I use almost none of the stuff and I don't sell it to anybody no matter how bad they want it, but i'll teach y'all to clean it to 90%+ coca alkaloids and ill teach you how to recrystallize it if theres interest.


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 25, 2016)

Pics for reference, .5g cut coca ----> ~.3g clean coca.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice plants....not sure about the China me old China. 

What a start to the day. Yin 2 decided to pull his nappy over his head just as I undid the velcro things.... shit from belly button to forehead in an insant

I won't even tell you what he started doing with his flailing arms ffs.

Anyhow. It's Friday, it's stupid hot, and both Yins are sleeping so it's time for a jeeeee-oint.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Pics for reference, .5g cut coca ----> ~.3g clean coca.
> 
> View attachment 3765800 View attachment 3765801



Do tell do tell!  I like the sounds of it.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice plants....not sure about the China me old China.
> 
> What a start to the day. Yin 2 decided to pull his nappy over his head just as I undid the velcro things.... shit from belly button to forehead in an insant
> 
> ...


Eh they'd do it for you if they could, but I don't miss those days


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Do tell do tell!  I like the sounds of it.


I typed out the full process, then i realized I don't want this info getting into "everybody's" hands. Its dangerous stuff. If you want my tek send me a PM and ask for it. whodat i'll PM you the tek


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2016)

Veggin ladies
Gg4
Engineers Dream

Deep blue

Fireballs


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2016)

Couple racks on deck 

 


Big city light -


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2016)

she's s-t-r-e-t-c-h-y


cof


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2016)

What is that....14'? Wow!

And I cannot compute the amount of stupid in that workout photo. Whew.

JD


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CrossFit fuckwits.....
> 
> View attachment 3765591


I'm pretty sure that's never been done in a crossfit gym, that's just a gym.. Most people who do crossfit on a professional level are generally badass.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 27, 2016)

Do new hps lights usually take a while to come on? Like the first time they're powered up. I bought a new one last week and it only tried to fire up on one end, didn't really try to fire up, just had a real pale blue glow. So I took it back and they swapped it out and this one glows blue very faintly on both ends but wouldn't fire all the way up in 5 min. The old one I took out fired up fine, I just didn't know how old it was and suspected it to be losing output. Also tried a halide light and it fires right up. Even swapped ballasts and same thing. So I have 2 used hps and one halide build that all fire right up but two brand new hps won't even hardly try.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

Send them back. Sounds like they are Friday afternoon bulbs. The bulb fires up and you will see blue at first with a nice white light. Then quickly that should turn to the more red orientated light (more yellow to us I guess). So yup. Sound like duds. It happens.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Aug 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Do new hps lights usually take a while to come on? Like the first time they're powered up. I bought a new one last week and it only tried to fire up on one end, didn't really try to fire up, just had a real pale blue glow. So I took it back and they swapped it out and this one glows blue very faintly on both ends but wouldn't fire all the way up in 5 min. The old one I took out fired up fine, I just didn't know how old it was and suspected it to be losing output. Also tried a halide light and it fires right up. Even swapped ballasts and same thing. So I have 2 used hps and one halide build that all fire right up but two brand new hps won't even hardly try.


A light meter may help you determine if that bulb has lost efficacy, compare a new bulb to the old one at the same distance and in the same spot.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 27, 2016)

Newbie wit 600w mh hps with dimmable ballast Apollo


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3766949


You make enough for everybody?


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 27, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> A light meter may help you determine if that bulb has lost efficacy, compare a new bulb to the old one at the same distance and in the same spot.


A light meter may help but the old bulbs I got used with the rest of the stuff, figured I would just get a new bulb and keep up with the usage. It's funny you posted that, I've been on a bls kick lately, been jamming the shit out of mafia and the blessed hell ride, that phrase must of been stuck in my subconscious haha


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

I am making like 3 burgers on the braai this evening. Upstaged by whodat again lol. Looks dam tasty bru.....but does it have cheese in the middle? Lol.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 27, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Newbie wit 600w mh hps with dimmable ballast Apollo


If that was directed at me, they're actually magnetic ballasts. I am a bit of a newbie though, obviously

Some shitty luck to get 2 bad bulbs in a row from the local shop, I'll have them check the next one before i leave


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 27, 2016)

No introuncing myself


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> If that was directed at me, they're actually magnetic ballasts. I am a bit of a newbie though, obviously
> 
> Some shitty luck to get 2 bad bulbs in a row from the local shop, I'll have them check the next one before i leave


He was just saying hello to everyone, trolling here is frowned upon


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2016)

A friend just returned from a 2 weeks+ travel thru Colorado enjoying their recreational products. In one of the hotels he stayed, he met some people who had been doing the same thing for over a month and they shared a few bowls. He loaded up some Dog from my stash and they were impressed. ...said it was the best thing they had tried on their journey.....it's just having the right genetic strain. Thank you bb for Dog


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2016)

Not surprised at all


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> If that was directed at me, they're actually magnetic ballasts. I am a bit of a newbie though, obviously
> 
> Some shitty luck to get 2 bad bulbs in a row from the local shop, I'll have them check the next one before i leave


No worries. You will rock it.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

Having had a few bongs of gg4. I can see what the hype is about. Really nice. And that's the bit that fell off between my clippers on accident a little while ago....going to chop soon. Looks a real mess in my cab after the scale mites have been in there. Little cunts


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2016)

Plant crabs......what the hell you really doing to them plants dst.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Plant crabs......what the hell you really doing to them plants dst.


What's happens in the cab stays in the cab first rule of the cab


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 28, 2016)

What cab?  first rule of the cab: you do not talk about the cab...


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2016)

TaxiCAB confession....


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2016)

Busy week ahead. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Can I taste an almost haze like flavour in the gg4?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2016)

I picked up an almost new 600 watt led with Cree 5 watt chips today, and it still qualifies for Club 600.
It should be good in the veg tent.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 29, 2016)

Some chocolate mint og, space candy, and big city lights-


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 29, 2016)

First day back to work after a 9 day break, forgot how long the day is.... Oh well, I'm sure I'll get through it somehow...


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice Xmas trees whodat.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2016)

it's rocket scientist like this who give mj a bad rap.......

Bungling American cop accidentally films himself taking brick of marijuana from the police station and giving it to his girlfriend
  

A New Mexico police sergeant accused of unwittingly recording himself on a lapel camera taking marijuana from his office and giving it to his girlfriend has been released from jail.

  

cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2016)

So much for "police intelligence".


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> So much for "police intelligence".


Talk about an oxymoron....... lol


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2016)

Mostly just morons.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2016)

And some oxy


----------



## GemuGrows (Aug 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Talk about an oxymoron....... lol





oldman60 said:


> Mostly just morons.





whodatnation said:


> And some oxy


10/10


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2016)

I had an email from DST who has spent all day at the hospital with his youngest son. It seems his son was crawling on the floor at day care and an attendant stepped back and onto his arm which has resulted in a break that they are unable to cast or sling due to his young age. Keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn what the hell, thoughts and prayers with your lad DST


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2016)

Best wishes and prayers for the tyke.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn that sucks, hope the little guy is well


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2016)

Prayers for the lad and family


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2016)

Blue dream-


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I had an email from DST who has spent all day at the hospital with his youngest son. It seems his son was crawling on the floor at day care and an attendant stepped back and onto his arm which has resulted in a break that they are unable to cast or sling due to his young age. Keep them in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> cof


Oh no....the wee one. So sad. Thank you for letting us know.

(sure to be very late to hear this, but damn....)

Poppa and family will surely be in my thoughts.

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Blue dream-
> 
> View attachment 3769564


The stretch is on, wow that's going to be a big girl.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Hope your young lad is ok @DST and your head is ok as well


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2016)

Positive vibes to the DST family, hope the little lad is ok.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2016)

quote from DST this morning
"Babies are quite amazing little things. This morning you wouldn’t even think he had a broken arm. )"


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> quote from DST this morning
> "Babies are quite amazing little things. This morning you wouldn’t even think he had a broken arm. )"
> 
> 
> cof


That's great news please give him all our best.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 31, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> quote from DST this morning
> "Babies are quite amazing little things. This morning you wouldn’t even think he had a broken arm. )"
> 
> 
> cof


best news to start the day with , thanks for the update COF


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 31, 2016)

Good to hear the baby is coming along fine DST!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey guys and girls. Big 600 hug to you all for the well wishes. Well that was a bit of a freak out. Just heartbreaking all round at first but an amazing experience as well (not one I want to repeat quickly though.) He was not bad through the night and this morning I went into get him and he was laughing his head off We go back to hospital next week for a control appointment. 
The girl at day care is more distraught than us. We had an investigation team come see us and they had to speak to the day care. It seems everyone's story falls in place so hopefully the girl doesn't lose her job (she been there 16 year's and is actually our oldest sons teacher). 
His break is in his upper left arm, he uses that to pull him self forward and today has started using is again as I said to cof. It's like he didnt break it. 
The call it a groenetak or green stick break which is basically like a young branch that snaps but simply bends back into shape. Anyway all is good in the hood noo.

And so the real fun begins @whodatnation


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey guys and girls. Big 600 hug to you all for the well wishes. Well that was a bit of a freak out. Just heartbreaking all round at first but an amazing experience as well (not one I want to repeat quickly though.) He was not bad through the night and this morning I went into get him and he was laughing his head off We go back to hospital next week for a control appointment.
> The girl at day care is more distraught than us. We had an investigation team come see us and they had to speak to the day care. It seems everyone's story falls in place so hopefully the girl doesn't lose her job (she been there 16 year's and is actually our oldest sons teacher).
> His break is in his upper left arm, he uses that to pull him self forward and today has started using is again as I said to cof. It's like he didnt break it.
> The call it a groenetak or green stick break which is basically like a young branch that snaps but simply bends back into shape. Anyway all is good in the hood noo.
> ...


I'm happy to hear he is a champ..

But I'm not so sure about the kid supercropping thing...kind of out there if you ask me.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm happy to hear he is a champ..
> 
> But I'm not so sure about the kid supercropping thing...kind of out there if you ask me.


He's gonna grow a really big arm


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

haha Genuity. Good one.



supchaka said:


> He's gonna grow a really big arm


Or maybe a massive fist at the end of his arm





One has to mention, he's far more well endowed than than the min Hellboy in the pic


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

And since we are sending out good vibes, please send some out for my Step Sister who has terminal cancer (its in her lungs, spine, and a few other nasty places.) Just now she's 7 years younger than my step dad who passed away when he was 55. A nicer person you could not meet.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 31, 2016)

ever seen the movie lady in the water?(hated that crappy flic)


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> And since we are sending out good vibes, please send some out for my Step Sister who has terminal cancer (its in her lungs, spine, and a few other nasty places.) Just now she's 7 years younger than my step dad who passed away when he was 55. A nicer person you could not meet.


absolutely all my best wishes for sure! rough times your way it seems, keep your head up and know that you have friends you've never even met hoping for better days to come for you and yours good sir


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

cheers Bbcchance, much appreciated.

Never heard of Lady in the water....i'll take your word for it being crap though


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> haha Genuity. Good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha cracked me up! Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> And since we are sending out good vibes, please send some out for my Step Sister who has terminal cancer (its in her lungs, spine, and a few other nasty places.) Just now she's 7 years younger than my step dad who passed away when he was 55. A nicer person you could not meet.



Terrible stuff, my moms going through the same thing, hasn't spread past her lungs though fingers crossed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

It certainly is some horrible shite fellas. My moms side, her sister and her mom both had cancer riddled through them in the end and that's what got them; well the chemo is what advanced things I felt. 

Anyway, I hope nothing but good thoughts for them. She take any oil @whodatnation ? I told my mom very bluntly if her sis and ma would have been open to getting as much of this into them as possible things would sort themselves....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2016)

I did, she says it helps


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey guys and girls. Big 600 hug to you all for the well wishes. Well that was a bit of a freak out. Just heartbreaking all round at first but an amazing experience as well (not one I want to repeat quickly though.) He was not bad through the night and this morning I went into get him and he was laughing his head off We go back to hospital next week for a control appointment.
> The girl at day care is more distraught than us. We had an investigation team come see us and they had to speak to the day care. It seems everyone's story falls in place so hopefully the girl doesn't lose her job (she been there 16 year's and is actually our oldest sons teacher).
> His break is in his upper left arm, he uses that to pull him self forward and today has started using is again as I said to cof. It's like he didnt break it.
> The call it a groenetak or green stick break which is basically like a young branch that snaps but simply bends back into shape. Anyway all is good in the hood noo.
> ...


Sounds like he's in control, good for him.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

I believe the big ole Casino gets around 50% of us in the end.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> And since we are sending out good vibes, please send some out for my Step Sister who has terminal cancer (its in her lungs, spine, and a few other nasty places.) Just now she's 7 years younger than my step dad who passed away when he was 55. A nicer person you could not meet.


My prayers and best wishes for her and the family D.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2016)

On a more positive note I took down the Nebula and the 8 Ball Kush today.
Finally have some bud coming.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> On a more positive note I took down the Nebula and the 8 Ball Kush today.
> Finally have some bud coming.


Nice. Been cleaning down and bleaching the cab today. Ripped out the netting. Bleached the walls. Got a load of clones done and bleached and washed the pots ready for the ladies that are going into the cab. They are in the greenhouse at the moment.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

Some of the clones look a bit droopy. Trying a new prop system which is a bit ghetto and they're drying out a bit me''s thinks.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Some of the clones look a bit droopy. Trying a new prop system which is a bit ghetto and they're drying out a bit me''s thinks.


I use an ultrasonic humidifier on mine when they start to dry.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2016)

Blue frost, one of the smaller plants we have-


----------



## Javadog (Aug 31, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> ever seen the movie lady in the water?(hated that crappy flic)


I had the same thought after thinking of super-cropping:
 

Very happy to hear that you are past the scare D.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 31, 2016)

Marionberry-


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 31, 2016)

Id had the staff member tested for drugs... And id sue !


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 31, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Id had the staff member tested for drugs... And id sue !


It's very unfortunate but accidents do happen .


----------



## budolskie (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry to here about the sprog dst m8 hope all is well, 
Here my pony dogs haha


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2016)

Aye lad, they look shit, lmfao.....they turned into nice grown up doggies by the looks of things.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Blue frost, one of the smaller plants we have-
> 
> View attachment 3770200


What plant? I can hardly see her she's that small, 

cheers @Javadog 

Oldman, supersonic humidifier doesn't sound like it would like to hang out with my ghetto prop, lol. I've gone for the spray bottle option instead


----------



## budolskie (Sep 1, 2016)

Better then I expected hahaa, here's the 8x4 my dodgy widow box gave them an extra week veg hahaa


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

DST said:


> What plant? I can hardly see her she's that small,
> 
> cheers @Javadog
> 
> Oldman, supersonic humidifier doesn't sound like it would like to hang out with my ghetto prop, lol. I've gone for the spray bottle option instead


Another blue frost, one of the bigger plants here-


----------



## budolskie (Sep 1, 2016)

That is humongous haha what dry weight do u pull of 1 of these beasts whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

budolskie said:


> That is humongous haha what dry weight do u pull of 1 of these beasts whodat


That one will most likely be 5+lb. The blue frost did great last year.

Another shot from this morning-
 


Sun gold tomato plants doing well too


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2016)

My outdoor IG video update this morning. 
https://instagram.com/p/BJ0YiPzBBwV/ add me if you use IG. I don't come here much since the site is owned by a fuckin douchebag


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2016)

While I can understand your reasoning supchaka....I also don't understand it. If we applied that rule to everyday life you probably wouldn't leave your house. Each to their own though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

The world is fucking full of douchebags; around every fucking corner actually


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2016)

Facebook own IG......Just saying. I post on FB about twice a year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Facebook own IG......Just saying. I post on FB about twice a year.


exactly why i dont post shit there.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2016)

the movement is growing.....

Red, white and green: Survey shows that 32 MILLION Americans are now smoking marijuana as states loosen drug laws
In this Thursday, Aug. 11, 2016 file photo, an employee arranges glass display containers of marijuana on shelves at a retail and medical cannabis dispensary in Boulder, Colo. According to survey data published online Wednesday, Aug. 31, 2016, in the scientific journal, The Lancet Psychiatry, marijuana use is becoming more accepted among adults as states have loosened pot laws. (AP Photo/Brennan Linsley)" /&gt;  

A government survey on marijuana use showed that about 1 in 8 adults in 2014 said they used marijuana in the past year.



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Id had the staff member tested for drugs... And id sue !





DST said:


> While I can understand your reasoning supchaka....I also don't understand it. If we applied that rule to everyday life you probably wouldn't leave your house. Each to their own though.


DST, you referring to traxx not Chaka? About suing?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

I only post tea pics on IG

... There's some big time shit posted on IG though-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> DST, you referring to traxx not Chaka? About suing?


"Id had the staff member tested for drugs... And id sue !"
I dont agree with the suing part. Only in America people talk about suing over everything and anything. Never in my life outside America have I experienced this thought at all. Lawsuits are fucking bullshit. Should never even exist, similar to lawyers.

"add me if you use IG. I don't come here much since the site is owned by a fuckin douchebag"
This 1 though, Facebook owns Instagram and very regularly pulls down accounts that even have anything to down with cannabis.....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

More toms, stupis-


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry for all the posts!

Some blue dreams-

 



Notice the beer bottle?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2016)

i love you whodat. your the greatest!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

Keep em coming dude. Looking fookin great huh!!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry for all the posts!
> 
> Some blue dreams-
> 
> ...


Please don't stop.

we could get a better idea of the size if you put the bottle next to the trunk...placing it in front makes it appear larger


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i love you whodat. your the greatest!





Vnsmkr said:


> Keep em coming dude. Looking fookin great huh!!



Mmmkay 
Big city lights. Best purp I've come across.



Brewing more tea tomorrow, sticking to the 6 day schedule... Get you one more batch a month


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Please don't stop.
> 
> we could get a better idea of the size if you put the bottle next to the trunk...placing it in front makes it appear larger
> 
> ...


From what I've seen stalk size don't mean squat. Some big plants with relatively small stalks, and vice versa.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Mmmkay
> Big city lights. Best purp I've come across.
> View attachment 3771077
> 
> ...


If trump ever tries to get you to name your nug "Trump Weed," dont take him up on it. Its not a good brand.

But if you see your weed wearing a bleach blonde toupee and getting rather orange then i'm sorry my friend you have already lost.



On a more reasonable note; please build me a tree house in one of those plants


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> If trump ever tries to get you to name your nug "Trump Weed," dont take him up on it. Its not a good brand.
> 
> But if you see your weed wearing a bleach blonde toupee and getting rather orange then i'm sorry my friend you have already lost.
> 
> ...


I'd say she's taking a winter vacation 

#fucktrump 
#fuckhillary


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2016)

Hell yes
#fuck'emall


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hell yes
> #fuck'emall


That's right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> That's right
> View attachment 3771111


I couldnt agree with you both more, #FUCKEMALLx100


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> DST, you referring to traxx not Chaka? About suing?


I certainly wouldn't sue. Like skunkwreck said, accidents can happen. We have known this lady for a good while now and she certainly wouldn't be deliberately standing on our child. Again, each to their own.
And I was also commenting on supchakas post. While understanding reasoning, as I said, I also don't really. There's so many douchebags that own things (me included, lol). But to stay away from communicating with other because of it, I just don't see the point. I will chop my nose off to spite my face is how I look at it. Anyway, Friday, keep the pics coming whodat, we need our Pr0ns.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> #fucktrump
> #fuckhillary


 you said it all homie

Definitely will be waiting for that tree house tho



whodatnation said:


> That's right
> View attachment 3771111


= a blunt

at least, pretty much

I used to rock with Trinidad Roll-on's. When you'd roll a joint on the end of a cig. Those were some goofy smokes hah


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2016)

We use to cut the filters off the end of cigs. Then push out the foam bit and then slip the filter section over the end of a joint so it looked like a ciggy. I seen club bouncers furiously looking for the source of da ganja reik and being dumbfounded. I've even had one grab my arm to take a look at my joint..eh hem cigarette I mean....only to stomp off to a cuse someone else lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 2, 2016)

No need to


DST said:


> We use to cut the filters off the end of cigs. Then push out the foam bit and then slip the filter section over the end of a joint so it looked like a ciggy. I seen club bouncers furiously looking for the source of da ganja reik and being dumbfounded. I've even had one grab my arm to take a look at my joint..eh hem cigarette I mean....only to stomp off to a cuse someone else lol.


I've heard of all kinds of ways to sneak a smoke at a club, but this is the coolest. I've been to tons of bars and pubs and such, but I've never been to a single concert or club that I didn't know the owner or manager of the venue so I've never had to sneak anything in yet, I sometimes forget how lucky I've been for poor white trash haha!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2016)

With all the e-cig craze, I find it really easy to just pull out a oil/dab pen and take a big rip! No one seems to notice or care.
Pulled the cig joint move at a Rockies game before, security walked off with the fella standing a few feet away from me lol


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd just eat a brownie or a couple cookies and be good for a night out.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2016)

Good morning 600


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 2, 2016)

At what point does a cannabis plant officially become a cannabis tree?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> At what point does a cannabis plant officially become a cannabis tree?


When @whodatnation flips to 12/12 it's already been a tree for a long time LOL!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> With all the e-cig craze, I find it really easy to just pull out a oil/dab pen and take a big rip! No one seems to notice or care.
> Pulled the cig joint move at a Rockies game before, security walked off with the fella standing a few feet away from me lol


Lol. Tell me about it. My dab pen was the only thing that French customs let me keep....they thought it was an e-cig haha. Thank God they didn't open it as there was a lump ready to go...live resin as well. I could smell it sitting in their office. One of them could obviously smell it as well as he asked to search my jacket again.....and that was after a strip and grab and raise demand nuts search lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 2, 2016)

Love my pen! I use it at work in my office and everyone tells me it's good that I'm trying to quit the ciggies...good days at work lately


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2016)

anyone ever go to the Emerald Cup in Cali?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2016)

Everyone have a great Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2016)

I will not tire of seeing your plants Who.

I have always loved trees. LOL It's true.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you all very much  growing happy plants is oh so rewarding to me


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2016)

Chocolate mint og gonna be some rocks I think-
 


Two big city lights phenos-


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2016)

Those top colas are going to be poundage. 
Beautious thing you do who.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Thank you all very much  growing happy plants is oh so rewarding to me
> View attachment 3771761


Ha, awesome photo. Yes it is very rewarding!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> anyone ever go to the Emerald Cup in Cali?


Never been. You?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Never been. You?


Heard it was fukn awesome


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, that BCL purples up early. Nice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Never been. You?


No, but I am going this year. That CM is massive Whodat. Im kinda suprised its got such massive buds already so early in the season. WHy is it so big already? are you going to the Emerald Cup?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No, but I am going this year. That CM is massive Whodat. Im kinda suprised its got such massive buds already so early in the season. WHy is it so big already? are you going to the Emerald Cup?


I'm looking into entering their comp, very little info on the web about entering it though. I started following their IG and forgot to ask


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Thank you all very much  growing happy plants is oh so rewarding to me
> View attachment 3771761


Do they stink?

Very enjoyable experience looking into your grow...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No, but I am going this year. That CM is massive Whodat. Im kinda suprised its got such massive buds already so early in the season. WHy is it so big already? are you going to the Emerald Cup?


Those full plant shots are bcl, one of the bud shots is the cm-og.



genuity said:


> Do they stink?
> 
> Very enjoyable experience looking into your grow...


Yeah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I'm looking into entering their comp, very little info on the web about entering it though. I started following their IG and forgot to ask


Correct, very very little information Sup. I forgot CA aint legal yet and I live in OR so dont have a Med Card which puts a big damper on going. I was searching the web for any info on smoking and the music lineup for dates..Nothing to be found. 
I did come across some interesting artlicles about the strict new rules on testing for pesticides and molds. 
Last year 1 out of 6 entries failed due to use of pesticides or mold on their stuff. 
Continuing to read about farmers use of pesticides on their crops and unsafe environmental growing irrigation which dump the run off in near by streams tainting the water. wildlife in the area having rodent pesticides in their systems being found dead from eating the rodents which they are trying to kill.. Ya really got to careful what your smoking theses days because farmers are just so damn greedy.
I did find this really steath dab vaporizor online that I wanna get . Its $420 and no need for a dangerous torch, plug in , would look good on the kitchen table. Its called Proxy


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 3, 2016)

New dry room almost finished! Damn thing could be a indoor over the winter  highly highly doubt I'll do that but you never know-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2016)

Stoned is the way of the Walk.lol.... This pen is FUN! it lights up when you inhale. it is so fuckin TOTALLY bitchinly rad.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's a little porn from the Oldman and DocsDankSeeds.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 4, 2016)

That's the Aurora? Nice!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That's the Aurora? Nice!


Thanks Jd, and it's a easy grower to.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi guys. Been a while. I can tell by whodat's trees.. Dajum speechless. Other than my head looping "Fuck yeah " 

Dealer shooting a cop in the head at Christiania have had massive consequenses. Pusherstreet have been closed. The hash market have moved onto the streets.
Stupid politicians pushing their war on hash, now made it all worse..
Kids are selling cause they cant get charged. I smell legalisation as the only way out..

Dog bx2 X SourAmnesia 
This weed the shizz.. Growing through harsh environment like its nada.. Pulling yield and delicious fruity smells..


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2016)

Holy fat cola hydroGp nice work.

Looks hella frosty Oldman. 

Upgraded the ghetto props


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 4, 2016)

Mo tea-


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Hi guys. Been a while. I can tell by whodat's trees.. Dajum speechless. Other than my head looping "Fuck yeah "
> 
> Dealer shooting a cop in the head at Christiania have had massive consequenses. Pusherstreet have been closed. The hash market have moved onto the streets.
> Stupid politicians pushing their war on hash, now made it all worse..
> ...


Beautiful buds Hydro.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 5, 2016)

I took a few ounces of hops and made some Butane Hop Oil.

And atm i'm dabbing some hop oil.



Its something. But i'm not sure what that something is.

Its nice, and in no way not-nice.





whodatnation said:


> Mo tea-
> View attachment 3773283


Watch out mang, that looks like a breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2016)

Quality growing in the club. Nice Display of summer activity.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 5, 2016)

Well all that outdoor certainly is getting a little more than 600w.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well all that outdoor certainly is getting a little more than 600w.


That's the "Great 600".


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Yup. Pia. Worth it though. I'm currently chopping my light depo in the 10*10 gh. Tarping and untarping every night for almost 10wks. Work I tell you. Lol.
> 
> I'm so happy this next round no tarping. Should make the season bright.


I did that for 3 -4 grows a yr for a few yrs in a open top 10x10 shed


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2016)

Howdy bassman. Hope you are good bru.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Quality growing in the club. Nice Display of summer activity.
> View attachment 3773699


@Dr.Amber Trichome that is one AWESOME fucking door!!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

Good morning 600! So over the weekend I had a bit of a dilemma, I have a very good friend (15years) who over the weekend came to visit me and hang a bit. We don't see each other as often as we would like due to life, but anyhow he confided in me that he has started growing weed in a micro style(computer cabinet) he seems to have done a good bit of research and is running gh micro/bloom Lucas style, but he definately has some issues, question is how do I help him without breaking rule#1, or do I just help and give up my secret identity as it were? Fear being that if he finds out about my op I'd have to become his full-time supplier and I'd feel awkward charging a good friend.... what he has done so far


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

my good friends are some of my best customers

he definitely needs help.


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> my good friends are some of my best customers
> 
> he definitely needs help.
> 
> ...


Good point cof, think step one is getting him out of that bark he's planted in? Lol


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Good morning 600! So over the weekend I had a bit of a dilemma, I have a very good friend (15years) who over the weekend came to visit me and hang a bit. We don't see each other as often as we would like due to life, but anyhow he confided in me that he has started growing weed in a micro style(computer cabinet) he seems to have done a good bit of research and is running gh micro/bloom Lucas style, but he definately has some issues, question is how do I help him without breaking rule#1, or do I just help and give up my secret identity as it were? Fear being that if he finds out about my op I'd have to become his full-time supplier and I'd feel awkward charging a good friend.... View attachment 3774233what he has done so far


That tough. I ran into a similar situation and had to play dumb. Keep with the rule I'd say it's better for your 15yr long friendship.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> That tough. I ran into a similar situation and had to play dumb. Keep with the rule I'd say it's better for your 15yr long friendship.


Nice, so you think maybe I should just do some "research" and maybe give him some tips I find on the internet's? I do know he is using screw in a lightsocket style led bulbs, do those work well?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice, so you think maybe I should just do some "research" and maybe give him some tips I find on the internet's? I do know he is using screw in a lightsocket style led bulbs, do those work well?


That's what I did with my buddy lol plus and this is kinda fucked bUT if he ain't growing then he is definitely buying from you lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> That's what I did with my buddy lol plus and this is kinda fucked bUT if he ain't growing then he is definitely buying from you lol


Lol, in my area I get $60 an eighth, just couldn't do that to the guy, but I can't have him middle manning my profits either, tough call, but I think it's best if I start "researching" thanks for helping clear my head guys


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice, so you think maybe I should just do some "research" and maybe give him some tips I find on the internet's? I do know he is using screw in a lightsocket style led bulbs, do those work well?


No really.not enough lumens to let the plant develop as it should..
Once you get him set up and running you can have someone to share genetics with.


cof


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, in my area I get $60 an eighth, just couldn't do that to the guy, but I can't have him middle manning my profits either, tough call, but I think it's best if I start "researching" thanks for helping clear my head guys


Damn I bitch about 45 to 50$ bUT high grade could go 30 a gram!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> No really.not enough lumens to let the plant develop as it should..
> Once you get him set up and running you can have someone to share genetics with.
> 
> 
> cof


Dude send him here!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, in my area I get $60 an eighth, just couldn't do that to the guy, but I can't have him middle manning my profits either, tough call, but I think it's best if I start "researching" thanks for helping clear my head guys


I have dealer price and consumer price....friends can get the dealer price..


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> No really.not enough lumens to let the plant develop as it should..
> Once you get him set up and running you can have someone to share genetics with.
> 
> 
> cof


That could be a solid plus, the little thing he has now is supposed to be a raspberry cough, wouldn't mind trying it, I'll get a cfl rig built to fit his box and maybe a few 18" t5s for corner vert, set him up with a couple short nls and get him a decent feed schedule, put him in some light warrior or hf, you know, some stuff I just read on the internets lol


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That could be a solid plus, the little thing he has now is supposed to be a raspberry cough, wouldn't mind trying it, I'll get a cfl rig built to fit his box and maybe a few 18" t5s for corner vert, set him up with a couple short nls and get him a decent feed schedule, put him in some light warrior or hf, you know, some stuff I just read on the internets lol


Dude you should secretly journal the grow, it would be so killer to pull a good yield (given the space) and then just be like "damn those internets have the good information sometimes".


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

slow_grow said:


> Dude you should secretly journal the grow, it would be so killer to pull a good yield (given the space) and then just be like "damn those internets have the good information sometimes".


Lol, the closest ive done to a micro was 6 plants in a 2x4x5 ft space.....not my fave lol


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2016)

Some lekker snacks from the fruit and nut dude at the market.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd prefer the cashews please


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

not a big fan of insects.....dead or alive.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> not a big fan of insects.....dead or alive.
> 
> 
> cof


LOL! I hear you COF.. I do like to see them in large scale killing people in movies though.lol


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Some lekker snacks from the fruit and nut dude at the market.....
> View attachment 3774345


I like my protein with 4 legs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

my stomach did a backflip thinking of eating meal worms and wasps.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I like my protein with 4 legs.


don't forget fins and crustaceans


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I like my protein with 4 legs.


what about fins and crustaceans?


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Some lekker snacks from the fruit and nut dude at the market.....
> View attachment 3774345


http://www.instructables.com/id/Mealworm-Flour/


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 6, 2016)

Mmmmm phylum Arthropoda, delicious!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> what about fins and crustaceans?
> 
> 
> cof


Some fins (white flesh) and clams, lobster, scallops but that's about it.
I was raised by a beef-eater (not the English type the Highland type).


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Howdy bassman. Hope you are good bru.


I am well mostly!
Dealing with back issues for the last year, but other wise healthy!

Hoping all in the 600 are going great!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I am well mostly!
> Dealing with back issues for the last year, but other wise healthy!
> 
> Hoping all in the 600 are going great!


Good to see you around. a bad back is no fun. I had a herniated disc repaired a few months ago and recovery was slow.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Good to see you around. a bad back is no fun. I had a herniated disc repaired a few months ago and recovery was slow.
> 
> 
> cof


Thats one o a few conditions I have, but they dont want to do anything about it except send me to pain management.
I told them I am not giving up and want another opinion...I need to get out of bed and back in the gym and tennis court etc....Im not dead yet!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats one o a few conditions I have, but they dont want to do anything about it except send me to pain management.
> I told them I am not giving u\p and want another opinion...I need to get out of bed and back in the gym and tennis court etc....Im not dead yet!!!


Good for you bassman, I wound up with surgery and pain management and damn near ruined my life.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats one o a few conditions I have, but they dont want to do anything about it except send me to pain management.
> I told them I am not giving u\p and want another opinion...I need to get out of bed and back in the gym and tennis court etc....Im not dead yet!!!


My advice would be to find another doctor. A good surgeon can repair a disc in outpatient surgery. It only takes about 45 minutes.
I don't like pain meds and only take them when there is a major problem. Doc knows this, and the fact that I'm a daily consumer of mj and often asks, "Is there anything you want?", knowing I'm going to say no. I still have some from 4 years ago.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

Trying to get another MRI, PT was causing more pain and I quit, and trying to get Chiropractic adjustment to see if that helps. The Dr said injections not surgery, I said hell no.
I have Kaiser btw


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> My advice would be to find another doctor. A good surgeon can repair a disc in outpatient surgery. It only takes about 45 minutes.
> I don't like pain meds and only take them when there is a major problem. Doc knows this, and the fact that I'm a daily consumer of mj and often asks, "Is there anything you want?", knowing I'm going to say no. I still have some from 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> cof


How is back now after disc surgery and recovery?
I have all the pills minus one they gave me.
He doesnt like to offer me pills anyway since I was honest and told I smoke weed. They act like I am a drug addict now lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Good for you bassman, I wound up with surgery and pain management and damn near ruined my life.


Surgery didnt work out well for you?
I heard horror stories from that Lassr Spine Institute (LSI) thats always on TV


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How is back now after disc surgery and recovery?
> I have all the pills minus one they gave me.
> He doesnt like to offer me pills anyway since I was honest and told I smoke weed. They act like I am a drug addict now lol.


The back is better than it's been in 50 years...except for an area at the incision site that sometimes causes some pain...my fault, I stressed it during recovery. There's a 120 day appointment this week. There have been major advancements in back surgery in the last 10 years.
I had a well qualified young surgeon who did his residency in Cali, so he has an open opinion about mj....I found the best orthopedic docs are the ones the specialize in sports medicine.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> my good friends are some of my best customers
> 
> *he definitely needs help*.
> 
> ...


To be sure!

I agree that it can feel creepy charging friends, but really this is stupid
as they were going to buy it anyway and are very likely happy to have
a safe source. :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I am well mostly!
> Dealing with back issues for the last year, but other wise healthy!
> 
> Hoping all in the 600 are going great!


Howdy dootie bassman!?!  been a while


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2016)

lines in the new dry room should be hung by late tomorrow or next day. Nice to get this knocked out sooner than later-
 


Lines will be on 8" centers-


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy dootie bassman!?!  been a while


Late to the party sorry to hear man.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Surgery didnt work out well for you?
> I heard horror stories from that Lassr Spine Institute (LSI) thats always on TV





bassman999 said:


> Surgery didnt work out well for you?
> I heard horror stories from that Lassr Spine Institute (LSI) thats always on TV


I had c2 - c7 fused with plates, rods and 12 screws holding everything together also t1 - t4
need fusion with the same hardware, lumbar probs also it's been a nightmare of pain and Dr's.
and to top it off hardly any Dr wants to see me because of the shape of my spine.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> The back is better than it's been in 50 years...except for an area at the incision site that sometimes causes some pain...my fault, I stressed it during recovery. There's a 120 day appointment this week. There have been major advancements in back surgery in the last 10 years.
> I had a well qualified young surgeon who did his residency in Cali, so he has an open opinion about mj....I found the best orthopedic docs are the ones the specialize in sports medicine.
> 
> 
> cof


I think Kaiser programs Drs to have a neg opinion of weed.
Did you have to pay for your surgery or did insurance pay?
I see NFL players trash knees and they fix it, I see so much fixed in sports, but someone is paying for it.
Should I leave Kaiser to find a better doctor? 


whodatnation said:


> Late to the party sorry to hear man.


Thanks man seems like I am not the only one, and that this is really common. That Dry-room looks great!


oldman60 said:


> I had c2 - c7 fused with plates, rods and 12 screws holding everything together also t1 - t4
> need fusion with the same hardware, lumbar probs also it's been a nightmare of pain and Dr's.
> and to top it off hardly any Dr wants to see me because of the shape of my spine.


Man thats crazy!
Are you better off or worse after all that in the end?

The Drs wont even tell me exactly whats wrong with my back, but I do know there is lumbar herniation in at least one disc, thoracic wedging (whats that?) spinal stenosis, disc degeneration, and the Dr says arthritis.
All I know is I cant sit down for more than 10-15 min, cant stand long, cant bend over and cant lift much.
My hips are extremely tight esp my right one, and I cant even put on my socks without pain, so I wear sandals all the time.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 7, 2016)

10x Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream, Bodhi testers
 
Such a thick beautiful full bodied aroma from these and they are still in veg. Doubling up my flower space and lighting for the next run. Will run the above testers, usual cuts and some new gifted cuts.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think Kaiser programs Drs to have a neg opinion of weed.
> Did you have to pay for your surgery or did insurance pay?
> I see NFL players trash knees and they fix it, I see so much fixed in sports, but someone is paying for it.
> Should I leave Kaiser to find a better doctor?
> ...


They gave me 0% survival chance past a year, all c's were herniated and 3 points on the cord.
I have perm nerve damage in my rt arm, hand and rt leg (lumbar herniation) I also have Erb's Palsy
in my left arm which makes it almost useless. FUBAR big time.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> lines in the new dry room should be hung by late tomorrow or next day. Nice to get this knocked out sooner than later-
> View attachment 3774773
> 
> 
> ...


I used to build those for a living , thought about a 10 x 20 for grow room .


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think Kaiser programs Drs to have a neg opinion of weed.
> Did you have to pay for your surgery or did insurance pay?
> I see NFL players trash knees and they fix it, I see so much fixed in sports, but someone is paying for it.
> Should I leave Kaiser to find a better doctor?
> ...


You definitely need a second opinion from another medical clinic.
Medicare covered all but about $700. Doc billed almost $10k and they paid less than $2k and the doc wrote off the difference. It a medical billing game.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

3 days to go in the competition people!!!!! 3 days. At the moment there's only 3 entries to choose from, lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds crazy! Where the link at?


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

this one is my favorite so far(not biased at all)


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/competition-breeders-boutique-club-600.918099/page-3


cof


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

This is my fave for two reasons: 
1. This is in my area (homie representing)
2. Homie raised the bar to federal charges if caught.


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 7, 2016)

Do 600w DE HPS bulbs put out more heat than a 'regular' 600w HPS bulb?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Do 600w DE HPS bulbs put out more heat than a 'regular' 600w HPS bulb?


From what ive read it does


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Do 600w DE HPS bulbs put out more heat than a 'regular' 600w HPS bulb?


Yes.
I'm running a nanolux 1000w de and am unable to keep a 6'X10' room cool with a 12,500 btu a/c ....never had a problem with single end set ups.
I'm in the southeast where the low temps have been in the 70's for over 2 months....waiting for cooler weather .


cof


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  

I started with CFLs, when they were too hot I went to LEDs. I just bought my first 600w HPS to finish one of my outdoor summer plants in my garage. I've learned a lot about heat management since my first run with CFLs, and I was thinking about trying the 600 in a tent this winter (its got a cool tube hood). Then I started researching HPS more, found the DE's, got curious. I'm small time and low budget though, growing for a single patient. Don't need the best or the brightest, a standard 600 will do fine. My line in the sand is that if I need to run an AC in the winter, then something is wrong with this picture. 



skunkwreck said:


> From what ive read it does





curious old fart said:


> Yes.
> I'm running a nanolux 1000w de and am unable to keep a 6'X10' room cool with a 12,500 btu a/c ....never had a problem with single end set ups.
> I'm in the southeast where the low temps have been in the 70's for over 2 months....waiting for cooler weather .
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> 3 days to go in the competition people!!!!! 3 days. At the moment there's only 3 entries to choose from, lol.


That's a darn shame I say.


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 7, 2016)

Another newbie question for you good people: Does running an HPS bulb dimmed for long periods impact its useable life-span? I'm assuming that it would produce proportionally less heat. 

I've been reading that mixing COBs and HPS can produce better quality bud than either alone. To do that, I'd have to dim the 600w down to about 300w, and then run some COBs around the edges.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2016)

I would just run the 600 at full power.


cof


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 7, 2016)

Ahh,, i was a bit confused. I will post a pic of those big full hanging knockers again  . Got milk !? Grow organic


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2016)

you need to post that in the breeders boutique pic contest
http://rollitup.org/t/competition-breeders-boutique-club-600.918099/page-3


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Ahh,, i was a bit confused. I will post a pic of those big full hanging knockers again  . View attachment 3775117Got milk !? Grow organic


Still though, nice teats!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

Now if that had been a bulls balls I would have said....competition over we have a winner lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

Great picture though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Now if that had been a bulls balls I would have said....competition over we have a winner lol.


LMAO nah a bull would not let someone breathe on nuts like that ah ha ha though I can picture someone trying


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> That's a darn shame I say.


Seems a bit weird based on the number of sticker requests we had and posted. But there is still 3 days to go.


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I would just run the 600 at full power.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks... I should have mentioned that the tent might be a small 2'x4'... 300w of HPS and 100w of COB's (x2) at the far sides would be 500w total, or 62.5w/sf. I've found there is such a thing as too much light, and that might be too much for the space -- but most of my light calculations have come from the LED/COB side, so I don't know much about what's too much with HPS. I imagine I'd have to play around with light height/distance and see what happened.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO nah a bull would not let someone breathe on nuts like that ah ha ha though I can picture someone trying


You seen those bulls in Belgium. Blues or something like that....holy shot they are beasts.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

Wtf....lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> You seen those bulls in Belgium. Blues or something like that....holy shot they are beasts.


Yeah we had ~50 head of cattle when I was a youngun until I was around 17


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Wtf....lol.
> View attachment 3775156


Fucking beast


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

Full of muscles eh


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

One big muscle


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks... I should have mentioned that the tent might be a small 2'x4'... 300w of HPS and 100w of COB's (x2) at the far sides would be 500w total, or 62.5w/sf. I've found there is such a thing as too much light, and that might be too much for the space -- but most of my light calculations have come from the LED/COB side, so I don't know much about what's too much with HPS. I imagine I'd have to play around with light height/distance and see what happened.


I ran my 600w air cooled hood in a tent that size, cooled with 6" 440 cfm cheapo ventech it only got to 86℉ with the houses central air set to 72


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> They gave me 0% survival chance past a year, all c's were herniated and 3 points on the cord.
> I have perm nerve damage in my rt arm, hand and rt leg (lumbar herniation) I also have Erb's Palsy
> in my left arm which makes it almost useless. FUBAR big time.


Is this just age related or car accident etc...?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> You definitely need a second opinion from another medical clinic.
> Medicare covered all but about $700. Doc billed almost $10k and they paid less than $2k and the doc wrote off the difference. It a medical billing game.
> 
> 
> cof


I just know if I get billed the whole price I a F****D! I get $750/mo to live on lol
I guess Ill have to try to look for a Dr with a heart, but I have no idea where to start


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Now if that had been a *bulls balls* I would have said....competition over we have a winner lol.


I thought that was what I was seeing initially


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I ran my 600w air cooled hood in a tent that size, cooled with 6" 440 cfm cheapo ventech it only got to 86℉ with the houses central air set to 72View attachment 3775169


Thanks -- that's great information. Possibly a stupid question, but when your air leaves the tent is it vented outside the house/building, or back into the room the tent is in? When I run COBs, they run cool enough that I can vent back into the room with no problem. I'm wondering if I go HPS, if I'll need to vent outside the house. In the winter that would mean sucking 440cfm (as an example) of my heated house air outside, and my heating system trying to keep up with that much cold air being sucked into the house... Long story but I can't just "heat the house" with the warm air the tent produces, I have to keep my grow room closed so that I can run a dehumidifier in that space.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks -- that's great information. Possibly a stupid question, but when your air leaves the tent is it vented outside the house/building, or back into the room the tent is in? When I run COBs, they run cool enough that I can vent back into the room with no problem. I'm wondering if I go HPS, if I'll need to vent outside the house. In the winter that would mean sucking 440cfm (as an example) of my heated house air outside, and my heating system trying to keep up with that much cold air being sucked into the house... Long story but I can't just "heat the house" with the warm air the tent produces, I have to keep my grow room closed so that I can run a dehumidifier in that space.


I vented mine directly back into the room the tent was in, i had it set to vent out of the dryer exit vent with a y elbow, but it wasn't necessary because the temps didn't get bad


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I just know if I get billed the whole price I a F****D! I get $750/mo to live on lol
> I guess Ill have to try to look for a Dr with a heart, but I have no idea where to start


you can do what I do....a few dollars each month. as long as they are accepting payments, they can't screw with you.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Wtf....lol.
> View attachment 3775156


Some damn breeding at its finest.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Wtf....lol.
> View attachment 3775156


That boy better get off the steroids.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is this just age related or car accident etc...?


Pure wear and tear, only having 1 side to work with (left side palsy) and doing very physical work all my life
it wore my neck and back out at 50 years old.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't think it is steroids Oldman. I have a feeling that practice is ilegal in Europe. These have just been selected over a long time. I mind watching a documentary at some point but my poor memory can't recall much detail of it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't think it is steroids Oldman. I have a feeling that practice is ilegal in Europe. These have just been selected over a long time. I mind watching a documentary at some point but my poor memory can't recall much detail of it.


I recall watching it,,, from what I remember it's all selective breeding over many generations.


Hey my post in the comp thread is counted correct?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I just know if I get billed the whole price I a F****D! I get $750/mo to live on lol
> I guess Ill have to try to look for a Dr with a heart, but I have no idea where to start


If your on Social Security Disability you should have medicare, if not get a SS lawyer and apply.


DST said:


> I don't think it is steroids Oldman. I have a feeling that practice is ilegal in Europe. These have just been selected over a long time. I mind watching a documentary at some point buthis my poor memory can't recall much detail of it.


There is a condition in dogs that causes that type of muscle growth I would suspect it's the same
kind of problem.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I recall watching it,,, from what I remember it's all selective breeding over many generations.
> 
> 
> Hey my post in the comp thread is counted correct?


It's in the right spot whodat


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> If your on Social Security Disability you should have medicare, if not get a SS lawyer and apply.


I have Medicare, but they dont seem to want to do anything.
Back problems for over 20 yrs that get worse and worse.
It all started with a bad car accident 23 yrs ago.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I recall watching it,,, from what I remember it's all selective breeding over many generations.
> 
> 
> Hey my post in the comp thread is counted correct?


Sure thing lad.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

I already submitted my photo for the pic contest, but I worked like crazy with this silly tort to get this photo(it's not easy to get em to take from your hand) and the lighting never did work out right, but damn it where else can you post a picture like this?and by lighting I mean the lights, not lighting the doob, that worked just fine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I already submitted my photo for the pic contest, but I worked like crazy with this silly tort to get this photo(it's not easy to get em to take from your hand) and the lighting never did work out right, but damn it where else can you post a picture like this?View attachment 3775550and by lighting I mean the lights, not lighting the doob, that worked just fine


LMAO, now that could be a winner there


----------



## Javadog (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Now if that had been a bulls balls I would have said....competition over we have a winner lol.


Before I scrolled, that was my first thought ("Winner!" ;0)

Ha ha ha! They are all so cool! Thanks everyone.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I already submitted my photo for the pic contest, but I worked like crazy with this silly tort to get this photo(it's not easy to get em to take from your hand) and the lighting never did work out right, but damn it where else can you post a picture like this?View attachment 3775550and by lighting I mean the lights, not lighting the doob, that worked just fine


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2016)

Last spray of the year, looong day-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3775661


hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Last spray of the year, looong day-
> View attachment 3775662


Awesome photo


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome photo


Thank you-


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I already submitted my photo for the pic contest, but I worked like crazy with this silly tort to get this photo(it's not easy to get em to take from your hand) and the lighting never did work out right, but damn it where else can you post a picture like this?View attachment 3775550and by lighting I mean the lights, not lighting the doob, that worked just fine


NO animals were harmed in the making of this picture, in fact they thoroughly enjoyed the experience.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 8, 2016)

I just got and popped 5 blueberry fem seeds from seedsman (a homie gave em to me)

I'm going to clone them all and keep the best.

Anybody have tips on growing this strain? I've been growing sativas for over a year now; I havent grown an indica since I dialed in on how to grow consistent chronic.

I've been growing my branchy sativas at 4 tops a piece; should I do more or less with indicas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

all the comp entries are pretty sweet. those udders man. haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Thank you-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my fingers hurt just looking at that. awesome pic man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

DST said:


> 3 days to go in the competition people!!!!! 3 days. At the moment there's only 3 entries to choose from, lol.


You don't realise how difficult it is trying to get a sticker on a police car and then taking a photo of it without getting lifted!


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You don't realise how difficult it is trying to get a sticker on a police car and then taking a photo of it without getting lifted!


@WindyCityKush does


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't think it is steroids Oldman. I have a feeling that practice is ilegal in Europe. These have just been selected over a long time. I mind watching a documentary at some point but my poor memory can't recall much detail of it.



Belgian Blue and Piedmontese bulls have a natural genetic mutation, they lack Myostatin.

Myostatin is the protein responsible for regulating muscle growth, if you don't have any Myostatin then your body just keeps on producing muscle........

_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myostatin


*_
They found a human baby in Germany years ago with a similar mutation.......







And since then a peptide called 'Folistatin 344' has been invented that blocks Myostatin production.
They used it in what has been labelled the 'Mighty Mouse' experiments and produced this beast mode mouse.....

(Normal mouse on left, no Myostatin mouse on the right)





"Amazing" you might think, "we can have a one time injection of 'Folistatin 344' and be super human!".
It would work like that if 'Folistatin 344' wasn't a recumbent protein chain that needs to be embedded within DNA to work.

They created the 'Mighty Mouse' by using Gene Therapy/DNA Modification techniques (the same way they made glow in the dark rabbits using jelly fish proteins) by attaching 'Follistatin 344' to a blank Adeno-Associated Virus (AAV) and then injected a female mouse with it.

The virus attacks the mouses system and the 'Follistatin 344' is uptaken by the host cells genome, the female mouse has now had it's DNA modified.
All offspring from this modified mouse will now carry the same modified genetic code as the mother, resulting in mice born with a natural lack of Myostain and hence will grow a shitload of muscle mass like the pictures above.

I think the beast mode mouse in the picture above is actually around 3rd generation from the original injected mouse.
There's some fuck ups along the way apparently, but eventually the fucked up bits breed out leaving the desired result.






...............................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

Glow in the dark rabbits.........








They've even gone on to clone these rabbits now.

Mind you successful cloning has been going on for years, it's nothing new.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Glow in the dark rabbits.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glow in the fukn dark rabbits. what the fuck are they on?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Glow in the fukn dark rabbits. what the fuck are they on?



Genetically modified with proteins from Jelly Fish.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2016)

You would have thought that with all the carrots the rabbits eat that seeing each other in the dark was easy....but apparently being able to glow is obviously important


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Then they would know what rabbit hole you went down, I mean they went down


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Genetically modified with proteins from Jelly Fish.


Fucking whacky shit eh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

They've done glow in the dark sheep and cats too.

It's basic shit these days.




There's a guy who runs a biotech company in Korea that will clone your dog for $100,000. 

Straight up legit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

Sooam Biotech.....
_*
http://en.sooam.com/dogcn/sub01.html
*_


Run by this man.....
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hwang_Woo-suk*
_*

*_


*"*On November 2015, a Chinese biotech company Boyalife Group announced that it will partner with Hwang’s laboratory, Sooam Biotech, to open the world's largest animal cloning factory in Tianjin as early as 2016. The factory will aim to produce up to one million cattle embryos per year to meet the increasing demand for quality beef in China.*"*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

I am sure it is.. I only scoff at it because I see it as a fukn waste. Must be a good reason they are doing it for, nah probably not. Just senseless research to research. Humans are fukn morons and they prove it time and time again. Everyone after a dollar, or a pound, or a yen, etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am sure it is.. I only scoff at it because I see it as a fukn waste. Must be a good reason they are doing it for, nah probably not. Just senseless research to research. Humans are fukn morons and they prove it time and time again. Everyone after a dollar, or a pound, or a yen, etc



It's all stem cell work when it comes to cloning.

Stem cells are the key to life, longevity and curing all disease.

The research that leads to useful applications has to start somewhere so they start with something easy like fucking with proteins and making glow in the dark animals as a 'proof of concept'.

Then later comes the (seemingly) difficult stuff like cloning a million heads of cloned cattle a year to feed China.






If you really want your head blown then I could go on about human cloning but that's a really deep subject that most people refuse to accept, or wrap their head round the fact that it's been possible for years and is happening behind closed doors.

It's too deep a topic for weed forums so I'll just leave that one as it is.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2016)

I need to clone myself a few times the extra hand wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They've done glow in the dark sheep and cats too.
> 
> It's basic shit these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I need to clone myself a few times the extra hand wouldn't hurt.


I want to clone myself but back in 2009


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's all stem cell work when it comes to cloning.
> 
> Stem cells are the key to life, longevity and curing all disease.
> 
> ...


Perhaps we are going the wrong route cloning fucking cattle to feed people, creating more greenhouse gas than just fucking growing vegetables in the first place. We arent that smart my friend. Going the wrong fucking direction


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 8, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3776064


Beautiful colors whodat, have you picked a favorite bud out of all those monsters?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Beautiful colors whodat, have you picked a favorite bud out of all those monsters?


Thanks. I'm digging this bcl but we got some time to go before real character comes out.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 8, 2016)

Who, you deserve the rest.

I imagine dragging that ladder all over the place, just
to stop pop it out and go at it again, over and over. 

Whew!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2016)

whats up Who Dat, DST, Don gin ! who dat, java! everybody who remember me!... im still at it here down south man! still alive and free.! still makin mad crosses and loving and guess what! this six-sundred member has actually got his first 600 watt bulb inside woooo whoooo and I got some wonderful plants outside... EXTREMa X C99 is that fireee man!.... I think don gave me the extrema... annnd damn who gave me the c-99... forgot.. sorry but whoever it was speak up.. and then iv got my good ol M1 strain im working on.. and some (black rose X BR x BMF) got my breeding don for this sseason.. probably my best season out door so far. I miss you you guys man!!!!!!!! i need to come around more.. still haven't bought a camera... 

on another note... man i need to move to a legal state... i cant keep takin this risk.. anybody have any advice as to whats a good city to live in? as far as price, safety?


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2016)

Good to see you Droman. I am sure the guys in the US can give you lots of advise of decent cities to relocate to.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2016)

it's a constant battle with big pharma....

Drug company which makes the powerful painkiller fentanyl gives $500,000 to the campaign to keep marijuana illegal in Arizona 
  

Insys Therapeutics - which produces a painkiller 50 times more potent than heroin - has donated $500,000 to the campaign to keep marijuana illegal in Arizona.



cof


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it's a constant battle with big pharma....
> 
> Drug company which makes the powerful painkiller fentanyl gives $500,000 to the campaign to keep marijuana illegal in Arizona
> 
> ...


Yes sir we're fighting an up hill battle but sooner or later the masses will prevail .


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> whats up Who Dat, DST, Don gin ! who dat, java! everybody who remember me!... im still at it here down south man! still alive and free.! still makin mad crosses and loving and guess what! this six-sundred member has actually got his first 600 watt bulb inside woooo whoooo and I got some wonderful plants outside... EXTREMa X C99 is that fireee man!.... I think don gave me the extrema... annnd damn who gave me the c-99... forgot.. sorry but whoever it was speak up.. and then iv got my good ol M1 strain im working on.. and some (black rose X BR x BMF) got my breeding don for this sseason.. probably my best season out door so far. I miss you you guys man!!!!!!!! i need to come around more.. still haven't bought a camera...
> 
> on another note... man i need to move to a legal state... i cant keep takin this risk.. anybody have any advice as to whats a good city to live in? as far as price, safety?


Hey droman great to see back around and well.

Colorado or California as far as I know is pretty damn safe. Oregon and Washington are legal like Colorado with Cali prob doing the same end of the year.
Moving isn't exactly cheap or easy but where there's a will there's a way, make it happen buddy it'll change your life.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it's a constant battle with big pharma....
> 
> Drug company which makes the powerful painkiller fentanyl gives $500,000 to the campaign to keep marijuana illegal in Arizona
> 
> ...


total cunts.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

fentanyl is the new smack apparently.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 9, 2016)

DST said:


> total cunts.....


The same drug thats killing people in the states by being labelled as Norco...killed Prince even.
Yeah lets all get some of that rubbish!
Big Pharma can suck my (Removed for sensitive minds)


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Sep 9, 2016)

whodatnation....

What exactly is in that spray you use?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it's a constant battle with big pharma....
> 
> Drug company which makes the powerful painkiller fentanyl gives $500,000 to the campaign to keep marijuana illegal in Arizona
> 
> ...


Spoke to a drug rep at work about this product. 
This is highly regulated in OR. Only people in hospice situations or with end stage Cancer are eligible candidates for this patch. Its a real break through for these terminal patients, as it allows them to actually move about and try to enjoy, as much as possible, the last days of thier lives.
I was knocked out of like 8 hours under fetanyl for a surgery I had and it took a huge toll on me physically. Nasty stuff.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2016)

That shit's hectic. Never heard of the stuff.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 9, 2016)

DST said:


> That shit's hectic. Never heard of the stuff.


You've heard of it before, just maybe don't remember it by that name lol....taken from of all places toke and talk in the thread ass

*α-Methylfentanyl* (or *alpha-Methylfentanyl*) is an opioidanalgesicthat is an analog offentanyl.
*HistoryEdit*
α-Methylfentanyl was initially discovered by a team at Janssen Pharmaceutica in the 1960s.[1] In 1976 it began to appear on the black market under the name "China White". It was first identified in the bodies of two drug overdose victims in Orange County, California, in December 1979, who appeared to have died from opiate overdose but tested negative for any known drugs of this type.[2]Over the next year there were 13 more deaths and eventually the responsible agent was identified as α-methylfentanyl.[3]


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2016)

even worse is the Chinese have a version that is 50 times stringer and is in distribution in the states...which is what did Prince in...and it's put in pill form like normal fentanyl. Ohio is having major problems at this time. From today's news...

PIERS MORGAN: The real scandal of this photo isn't these two wretched, feckless drug addicts - it's the criminal greed and incompetence of the US government, drug companies and doctors which enabled them.
"PIERS MORGAN: The real scandal of this photo isn’t these two wretched, feckless drug" /&gt;  


It's like a scene from the Walking Dead. Two crazed zombies slumped across a car, mouths open and eyes sunken. Behind them is a four-year-old boy. This is the horrifying reality of heroin-ravaged America. It would be shocking enough if this were a one-off incident. But it's not. It happens every single day all over America in myriad manifestations. The people taking it are from every walk of life; all ages, all colours, all creeds, all sections of the wealth and work status divide. In fact, many of the new breed of heroin addicts are prosperous white women with families and good jobs. So who is to blame for this devastating epidemic? The U.S. Government and U.S. medics, that's who.



cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> whodatnation....
> 
> What exactly is in that spray you use?


Some neem, BT, and Azatrol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2016)

Is the Daily Mail really a reliable news source? I dont trust the media or half the shit I read and these photos appear a bit posed.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2016)

I am in Cali Baby, but still keep it on the down-low. 

Oregon seems to be the best target at this time.

Good to hear that you are rocking it!

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Some neem, BT, and Azatrol.


shits toxic, hope your wearing a respirator and suit.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2016)

omg, whodat, i read the MSDS sheet and got worried about you. Take care of yourself!!! I hope they are paying you handsomely for your health. i work with very sick people every day and lots of them are sick because of using chemicals. I dont want to see that happen to you!
Have a nice weekend, have fun and take care.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2016)

Who is using all natural substances that are not dangerous to humans, IIRC.
(check this, to be certain ;0) Neem is used in some edible medicinals, isn't it?
BT is bacterium and/or the toxin that it creates that is devastating to caterpillars,
but is harmless to us. Azatrol is active thing in neem plus vegetable oils I think.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oregon seems to be the best target at this time.


Where me and the fam is heading in about 9 months.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is the Daily Mail really a reliable news source? I dont trust the media or half the shit I read and these photos appear a bit posed.


fairly reliable ...they post retractions when they are wrong.
The best political news is the Washington Times


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> omg, whodat, i read the MSDS sheet and got worried about you. Take care of yourself!!! I hope they are paying you handsomely for your health. i work with very sick people every day and lots of them are sick because of using chemicals. I dont want to see that happen to you!
> Have a nice weekend, have fun and take care.





Javadog said:


> Who is using all natural substances that are not dangerous to humans, IIRC.
> (check this, to be certain ;0) Neem is used in some edible medicinals, isn't it?
> BT is bacterium and/or the toxin that it creates that is devastating to caterpillars,
> but is harmless to us. Azatrol is active thing in neem plus vegetable oils I think.


Only thing I was uncertain of is the Azatrol thanks for the insight JD, all omri listed and nothing on the bottle about it being toxic so I figured it to be ok.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2016)

Most UK newspapers publish half truths ime. Or selective reporting or whatever you want to call it. Or media hysteria etc etc. Tabloids on the whole are shit lol. The UK media is horrible I think.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Most UK newspapers publish half truths ime. Or selective reporting or whatever you want to call it. Or media hysteria etc etc. Tabloids on the whole are shit lol. The UK media is horrible I think.


All of the media is bullshit man, they all do that.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

piers morgan is not a reliably unbiased source of anything.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2016)

All mainstream news is bullshit! 
The truth is whatever they want you to hear.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2016)

#fuckthetruth for that matter then


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 10, 2016)

I get my news from club 600, don't care if the current events are true, but my plants dig the info I've gotten


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Most UK newspapers publish half truths ime. Or selective reporting or whatever you want to call it. Or media hysteria etc etc. Tabloids on the whole are shit lol. The UK media is horrible I think.


All media spins the truth to benefit paper sales and TV ratings plus its a very useful tool in population mind control . Like I said before " if you let someone or some institution control your feelings then they control you "


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 10, 2016)

Howdy Troop's, just thought I should pop in while I have the chance and time, missing the place bad tbo, feel's like im never going to get back on top of things!
I do have my grow going al long last, just a few clones atm, got to really wait a min before jumping into the deep water, supposed to be a changed man, changed alright !!!
Anyway, hope everyone's doing well, good to read over a few pages and see the familiar faces along with some new


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome back... Don't give up, there are some things in the works.

All news reports are biased. That's why it is important to get it from several different sources.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Welcome back... Don't give up, there are some things in the works.
> 
> All news reports are biased. That's why it is important to get it from several different sources.
> 
> ...


Its not important at all COF. I dont get any news and I am one happy mofo. I could GAF but I dont.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Welcome back... Don't give up, there are some things in the works.
> 
> All news reports are biased. That's why it is important to get it from several different sources.
> 
> ...


Thanks cof


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Howdy Troop's, just thought I should pop in while I have the chance and time, missing the place bad tbo, feel's like im never going to get back on top of things!
> I do have my grow going al long last, just a few clones atm, got to really wait a min before jumping into the deep water, supposed to be a changed man, changed alright !!!
> Anyway, hope everyone's doing well, good to read over a few pages and see the familiar faces along with some new


Alright bru. Good to see ya popping in.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2016)

And again


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2016)

Sour d-
 



Some others-


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour d-
> View attachment 3777733
> 
> 
> ...


Damn who that monster SD is a tight plant-tree.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 10, 2016)

She's almost 6 weeks in. I took like 50 pictures tonight and none of them could get what I was looking for! She's just something that you have to behold in person  15 gallon smart pot, put out 5/24.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2016)

An interesting new way to lock your bike up in the Dam. Let some plants do the work for you lol


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour d-
> View attachment 3777733


Damn, I wish our summers here were long enough to finish a Sour D outside! I'm hoping to run one indoors this winter... but its just not the same. She's a beauty!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks man, let's hope for a nice fall to finish her off.


Only a few minor touches and the dry room is done-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 12, 2016)

Keep that crap outta here man, come on


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2016)

Shady dogs in 3x3 
 
 

Is the top still like this due to stress from light I was thinking about the just chopping the tops off for last 2 weeks or so 

Also 15 bb pips and blue pit on left 2 fbxsc on the right


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2016)

Might be the heat bud....looks like it's still got a bit to go eh!

*REMINDER: LAST DAY TO POST COMP PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2016)

2-3 weeks I was thinking u recon longer, the tops are just lose whispy shit haha tube material


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2016)

I find that the dog always packs on at the end...seems to just mill around for ages then boom. Are those the regs or fems lad?


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2016)

Cuts from reg and fem, 3 of 1 and 2 of the other just not sure now hopefully I can tell come to chopping.. will tho top buds still go better u think or worse with the heat off bulb up ghere... I can't wait til refurbish the 3x3 end of month and get the 6" fan back in


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2016)

No way you can bend them or tie them back away from the bulb?...or a super crop on the close ones. Mind, they look like quite long spears.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Keep that crap outta here man, come on


Did I miss something?

@DST how's the yin? Doing well I hope.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> @DST how's the yin? Doing well I hope.


Nah just some jibber jabber about something trump bullshit


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2016)

Alrighty so nothing important thanks


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> @DST how's the yin? Doing well I hope.


Cool bru. Thanks for asking. Now he's got a cough and green slime running down his face constantly so onwards and upwards lol...crèche!!! Wee dude just keeps on giggling and smiling


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2016)

Well damn that's sour, at least he's in good spirits y'all.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2016)

Get it ladies 
 


Brian berry cough getting her lean on-


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2016)

Flashback to June 1st-


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Cool bru. Thanks for asking. Now he's got a cough and green slime running down his face constantly so onwards and upwards lol...crèche!!! Wee dude just keeps on giggling and smiling


Tis the season.
Feel better yin.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2016)

whodat
Looks like they like your tea
...and the best is yet to come.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2016)

6 day tea cycles


----------



## Figgy (Sep 12, 2016)

Just droppin some 600 porn! Lambsbread at 70 days. Gotta be close to 6 oz, or about a pound


----------



## budolskie (Sep 13, 2016)

Whodat when I win the lottery I wana move next to u so I can grow monsters haha, I wouldn't no what to do with myself with all that skunk, be full on but runs for differnt kinds shatter


----------



## numberfour (Sep 13, 2016)

Doubled my flower space for this next run, up to a 4x8 tent and 2x600  

Just potted up a right mix of,
Dog
Deepblue x Livers #1
Deepblue x Livers #2
Bluepit
7x Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream
Goji Og
Tree of Life
Nepoji
Green Crack
Silver Kush
Lightsaber
Cookies n cream
(S)not cheese
Chem D
G13
Cuvee

Fat Cherrys are the only seeds this time. I've cuts if to replace if I find any more males.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Doubled my flower space for this next run, up to a 4x8 tent and 2x600
> 
> Just potted up a right mix of,
> Dog
> ...


Was that a 40x80 lmao or a 4x8? Kidding, nice selection you got. Crammed in?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

i like the mint color highlighted by the little dark leaves at the top of the Lambsbread Figgy. I would like to request some close up of those buds if you can. Thanks mate!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2016)

Figgy said:


> Just droppin some 600 porn! Lambsbread at 70 days. Gotta be close to 6 oz, or about a pound  View attachment 3779239


Beautiful Figgy, I'll be starting my next run in Oct. along with some C99 and Acapulco
I'll be taking cuts of the best plant to try and self it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Doubled my flower space for this next run, up to a 4x8 tent and 2x600
> 
> Just potted up a right mix of,
> Dog
> ...


Damn! 16 strains, you're going to be a busy boy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

one day I want to grow up to be whodat.

those are my kind of tea pea's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

damn man, these vape pens are the sheeet man. had a mean vape session while riding my bicycle to work. couldn't tell if it was the cold air or the vape. loving the fall!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

I hit a bho rig today for the first time in over a year this afternoon. thought it was going to kill me, was pleasantly surprised. after the initial rabbit punch and a half hour it was awesome. 

shatter is going for £50-70 a g, mates / normal punters. I reckon I'll be doing seed runs and shatter ASAP. might need budolski to school me til i get the vac purge gear


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

i got this pen at the rec shop. The pen with the battery cost $15 and then the detachable oil part cost me $35. Dont need to wait for heating or NOTHIN.. just hit it and POW! this one is Cherry Pie !


----------



## numberfour (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Was that a 40x80 lmao or a 4x8? Kidding, nice selection you got. Crammed in?


Hang on I'll just get the tape measure out lol. Nah they still quite small at the mo, only in 6.5ltr pots but should be a jungle in a few weeks. 




oldman60 said:


> Damn! 16 strains, you're going to be a busy boy.


Just the way I like it lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> 6 day tea cycles
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779238


wow, have you ever heard of Tobacco Mosaic Virus?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco_mosaic_virus


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, have you ever heard of Tobacco Mosaic Virus?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco_mosaic_virus


I have, but never read into it thanks for the link.
Looks like it's mainly transmitted through bugs.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, have you ever heard of Tobacco Mosaic Virus?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco_mosaic_virus


what do 6 day tea cycles have to do with tobacco mosaic?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

i dont know? tell me.


Vnsmkr said:


> what do 6 day tea cycles have to do with tobacco mosaic?


 i read about tobacco mosaics, in complete and utter shock after a trail cig butts were found on a pristine farm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Ha ha didnt even notice the cig dipped in kief . All I saw was tea


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2016)

This and that 
     





Getting a look at the tops-


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2016)

whodat
you're gonna need a taller ladder....looking good.

this could be a problem....

Coming to a traffic stop near you: Cops use a groundbreaking marijuana breathalyzer in first-ever field tests
  

Hound Labs Inc, an Oakland-based scientific-device company, announced Tuesday that law enforcement for the first time have field-tested its marijuana detector.

it also detects medibles


cof


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't bother with BHO - squeeze rosin!

It is fast easy and safe! And it tastes like the flowers!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> whodat
> you're gonna need a taller ladder....looking good.
> 
> this could be a problem....
> ...


A select handful of douches are about to make allot of money.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A select handful of douches are about to make allot of money.


Now that makes me want to upchuck, cunts. Ive been driving daily and happily since about 95 high as fuck and my reflexes have never suffered for it.....

I got a dick they can eat actually fucking idiots, that shit pisses me off. Solid stupidity


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Don't bother with BHO - squeeze rosin!
> 
> It is fast easy and safe! And it tastes like the flowers!


Rosin is my new dig I love it, got myself this press-


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Rosin is my new dig I love it, got myself this press-
> View attachment 3780316
> View attachment 3780319
> View attachment 3780317


You'll wear it out before you get half way thru that crop...but that's a nice unit, definitely first class


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> A select handful of douches are about to make allot of money.


It may be a shit but it will be needed for mass legalization after all they can't give us anything without
being able to control us one way or another, or at least thinking they can control us.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

That may be oldman, but we all know that's fucking bullshit. What are they checking with it, because its surely not whether or not I can operate a motorized vehicle. This is NOT alcohol and that needs to be made extremely clear imo or there will just be more and fucking going on


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Hell there already is, having ignorant alcohol control board flunkies making decisions. Humans for the most part are just fucking dumb


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think first time users might be too impaired possibly, but never once has it been an issue for me.
I have driven dangerously drunk several times and got lucky, and agree thats WAAYY different.
Maybe next they should test to see if we are too caffeinated to drive?!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

< driven dangerously drunk more times that I care to recall. Thankfully I never hurt or killed anyone or myself, but yeah been driving stoned since I was 17 and have never been more alert.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3780020


So true Who....google "zeiss z1 blue lenses" for a trip. :0)


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2016)

A lot of you won't like this.....but if you are super baked I really don't think driving is the best idea imo (and I mean baked...not just a joint). I use to do it all the time and it definitely effects what you do. Like people who have a few beers and are convinced they are all cool for school....then smash. These are machines that we operate that can kill us after all. I also think we need to just stop looking at things from our perspective. There are 2 sides to legalisation. Just my 2 cents. I really prefer to drive when not stoned. My mind drifts too much (but then I don't have a car so what the fuk lol).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

That may be true DST but a fucking "breathalyzer" aint going to do shit, and it aint telling them shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

The problem is people cant fucking unlearn all the dumb shit they've learned and this is part of the SHIT they need to unlearn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd like to ban ignorance and the 1st step is to realize the shit we do is fucking ignorant. selling a motherfucking breathalyzer to the cops for weed is fucking ignorant, its real ignorant. Its "give me that cash" ignorance at its best


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2016)

Someone will make these....if it's not Acme breathalyser Inc it will be someone else. Comes from supply and demand. There is a need for them in some form it's just how they can be FAIRLY applied to the real world. Being on the cusp of potential global legalisation and recognition of the benefits there will be a load of thee applications that come and go and in the interim some folks will fall fowl of them and that is life unfortunately. After loosing what I suspect to be around 250000 seeds from what te lawyer calls a total waste of time for everyone.... I know this only to well. It's a war and some battles you win and some you loose.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Someone will make these....if it's not Acme breathalyser Inc it will be someone else. Comes from supply and demand. There is a need for them in some form it's just how they can be FAIRLY applied to the real world. Being on the cusp of potential global legalisation and recognition of the benefits there will be a load of thee applications that come and go and in the interim some folks will fall fowl of them and that is life unfortunately. After loosing what I suspect to be around 250000 seeds from what te lawyer calls a total waste of time for everyone.... I know this only to well. It's a war and some battles you win and some you loose.


You are right. This fucked up system we live under-by is frustrating as fuck


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2016)

Aye, lifes a bitch and then you die...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Someone will make these....if it's not Acme breathalyser Inc it will be someone else. Comes from supply and demand. There is a need for them in some form it's just how they can be FAIRLY applied to the real world. Being on the cusp of potential global legalisation and recognition of the benefits there will be a load of thee applications that come and go and in the interim some folks will fall fowl of them and that is life unfortunately. After loosing what I suspect to be around 250000 seeds from what te lawyer calls a total waste of time for everyone.... I know this only to well. It's a war and some battles you win and some you loose.


Ouch, that just sucks. I'm sorry you had to go thru that.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2016)

DST said:


> A lot of you won't like this.....but if you are super baked I really don't think driving is the best idea imo (and I mean baked...not just a joint). I use to do it all the time and it definitely effects what you do. Like people who have a few beers and are convinced they are all cool for school....then smash. These are machines that we operate that can kill us after all. I also think we need to just stop looking at things from our perspective. There are 2 sides to legalisation. Just my 2 cents. I really prefer to drive when not stoned. My mind drifts too much (but then I don't have a car so what the fuk lol).


I'm going to disagree with you. I'm a med patient and med 24/7. Once you get past the "high", function is normal with no problems on focus, agility or mobility.....and I drive 25,000 miles a year without accidents.

What's going on with Jigfresh and his case?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2016)

Where's the device that's gonna arrest us all for driving on prescription drugs? They won't make one they need their customers out and about. 

It's way too easy for them to arrest ppl for driving even slightly high $$$ at least make it reasonable and realistic but we all know reasonable and realistic isn't in the governments vocabulary.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm going to disagree with you. I'm a med patient and med 24/7. Once you get past the "high", function is normal with no problems on focus, agility or mobility.....and I drive 25,000 miles a year without accidents.
> 
> What's going on with Jigfresh and his case?
> 
> ...


And there in lies the problem. Not everyone will have the same tolerance. I am not saying there should be a machine that states you have x amount of thc or cbd in your body therefore you are high and cannot operate machinery. There has to be a scientific way to get round the people that are required to medicate 24/7....however that may come after many other mishaps and wrongly applied technology.

Lawyer states it's all a waste of time and he probably won't even get fined. FFS.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Im in agreement with Whodat, why does there even need to be this shit? and thats what pisses me the fuck off. Theres no test for fucking pills in your system, there shouldnt be one for cannabis either. Alcohol is a different animal all together.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Moot point here I know, but will the ignorance ever end in our lifetimes? Probably not


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2016)

I think in is the marijuana community at fault...

If all it takes is half a million donation,to get a group to sway your way. then why not put up a 1 million dollar donation 
To get what "we" want?

Just like laws & rules...you can only fight from the inside,not being a sideline warrior. 

Did anyone want to be a politician when they was growing up?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Did anyone want to be a politician when they was growing up?


No, similar to being a lawyer. I think even at 5 years old I knew they were sleazebags


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No, similar to being a lawyer. I think even at 5 years old I knew they were sleazebags


Sleazy with power though....

It sucks,but one has to get in the mud...and expect to get dirty.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

We give them that power though man. Its a bullshit system. How about we take all the power away, thats more like it


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

DST said:


> And there in lies the problem. Not everyone will have the same tolerance. I am not saying there should be a machine that states you have x amount of thc or cbd in your body therefore you are high and cannot operate machinery. There has to be a scientific way to get round the people that are required to medicate 24/7....however that may come after many other mishaps and wrongly applied technology.
> 
> Lawyer states it's all a waste of time and he probably won't even get fined. FFS.


Really glad to hear Jig isnt going to do some crazy time over some seeds.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Where's the device that's gonna arrest us all for driving on prescription drugs? They won't make one they need their customers out and about.
> 
> It's way too easy for them to arrest ppl for driving even slightly high $$$ at least make it reasonable and realistic but we all know reasonable and realistic isn't in the governments vocabulary.


FDA and DEA are controlled by Big Pharma, and so MMJ will always be a threat.
I doubt there will ever be a test for vicodin etc....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2016)

whodat that is very pretty, the umbrella like leave stacking. I had that once on a purple trainwreck, its very 
exotic looking, thats is massive. what a monster.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2016)

I agree on the prescription drugs. I bet insurance companies still check blood reports before paying out on claims, so while peeps are driving around on meds they may not actually have cover. Probably worthwhile checking the small print.....underwriters don't make wads of cash for nothing (I have worked in both insurance and assurance industries and both industries are not happy paying out anything if they can help it).
However we are also hoping fr recreational mj to be legal worldwide so it's a slightly different scenario.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2016)

Ed at 14 days.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

I guess it makes sense, or at least follows suit that i alcohol is recreational and tested bud will be as well.

Although I am unsure how the test ill work.
AS I understand alcohol metabolizes fast and is out the body in 48 hrs, while wed is months.
If this is the case how is the test reliable?
Will heavy smokers and edible users be found "under the influence" even 24 hrs after last use?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2016)

click on that article for a more complete report


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> click on that article for a more complete report
> 
> 
> cof


Im not sure I believe the tester works as advertised.
I wonder what clinical testing was done to verify accuracy.
I its like some prescription drugs a single study was sufficient to satisfy.

I used to drink a lot.
I wasnt intoxicated till well after the limit, whereas others I know had a wine cooler and were wobbling, but within legal range


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2016)

what are the body's tolerances? A non drinker can have one drink and be wasted while an alcoholic can have a 12 pack and is just getting started. one size does not fit all.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

The test is bullshit, very simple. Dont try to make it something that its not


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

We will always be profiled by the the fucking ignorant as long as we let it happen


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We will always be profiled by the the fucking ignorant as long as we let it happen


When go to the dispensary do you know what I see?
I see a clear cross section of society.
There are disabled, retired, young, and professional ppl.
Those judging us and passing laws are the same ones who partake in the smoke sessions behind closed doors.
Do as I say not as I do, so tired of that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep I hear you buddy. Sick of that dumb shit too


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2016)

In the end it will be up to defense lawyers, constitutional lawyers and the courts to work out
what we think or say doesn't matter much in the long run.
The "experts" will have to way in.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

DST said:


> However we are also hoping fr recreational mj to be legal worldwide so it's a slightly different scenario


No its not, its like fucking basil is being "legalized". Sorry man this is a soapbox I am prepared to ride out for the rest of my days on this Earth.
Dont eat too much of that honey or you'll get high. Don't eat too many of those sugar filled donuts or you might catch a sugar high and run rampant.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No its not, its like fucking basil is being "legalized". Sorry man this is a soapbox I am prepared to ride out for the rest of my days on this Earth.
> Dont eat too much of that honey or you'll get high. Don't eat too many of those sugar filled donuts or you might catch a sugar high and run rampant.


Every chemical affects our bodies and changes either our mental or physical state (or both) to some extent. The extent is based on individual physiology and tolerance based on receptor uptake and/or absorption rate and metabolism I would think, and other environmental elements as well.

It could be argued for example that someone angry or scared and under the influence of adrenaline is not fit to drive, or maybe a teen boy under the heavy influence of Testosterone is "drunk"


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2016)

It's been awhile since I photo bombed the 6 so here we go. Please enjoy.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No its not, its like fucking basil is being "legalized". Sorry man this is a soapbox I am prepared to ride out for the rest of my days on this Earth.
> Dont eat too much of that honey or you'll get high. Don't eat too many of those sugar filled donuts or you might catch a sugar high and run rampant.


Erm, ok, but you stay up on that soapbox and you'll probalby just stay being frustrated. If we are discussing legalalisation on a recreational scale, I am sorry but people need to be protected. And if that means making it illegal for stoned idiots to jump in a car and go joyriding and cause damage to others then I say we need to apply laws. Unfortunately not all human beings are sensible and some need protected and some need protected from the ones that need protection, lol......you need to see the story from both sides in all walks of life. And basil has never got me psychoactively high


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Dude its all medical. I dont even want to hear that recre vs medical bs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

eat enough basil and it might


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

What is required is some seriously out of the box thinking imo, maybe that's something humans can't do, I dunno


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I think in is the marijuana community at fault...
> 
> If all it takes is half a million donation,to get a group to sway your way. then why not put up a 1 million dollar donation
> To get what "we" want?
> ...





Vnsmkr said:


> No, similar to being a lawyer. I think even at 5 years old I knew they were sleazebags


I had a place at University to study law. A few months after leaving school I was caught up in a bust at a dealers house. Possession of a controlled substance quickly put a stop to any potential law career, as the judge said, "your record will be your punishment".....life sure can suck on our side of the fence.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> eat enough basil and it might


Pesto infused dabs, lol.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

DST said:


> I had a place at University to study law. A few months after leaving school I was caught up in a bust at a dealers house. Possession of a controlled substance quickly put a stop to any potential law career, as the judge said, "your record will be your punishment".....life sure can suck on our side of the fence.


Yeah its horrible the way that power is swayed to fuck lives up. If you can find it, have a look for BBC Special called "The House I Live In"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

I think you ended up on the right side @DST I dont see any sleazeballs in your corner mate


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

Off to the beach for a week next week. I think I'll be doing a week of abstinence as the wife hates me taking weed on planes. Always love coming home after being away and having my first joint.....rocket fuel!!! Def don't ask me to drive after that lol. I use to drive on lsd when I was young, lordy lord haha, how times change.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Off to the beach for a week next week. I think I'll be doing a week of abstinence as the wife hates me taking weed on planes. Always love coming home after being away and having my first joint.....rocket fuel!!! Def don't ask me to drive after that lol. I use to drive on lsd when I was young, lordy lord haha, how times change.


Where ya going to the beach? Hell, grab a few spliffs there, dont take it on the plane! Yeah I wouldnt drive on any other "goodies" any more, but cannabis or hash, its like smoking cigs for me, without the cigs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Though I do hear you on after not smoking for a week, but I would like to enjoy my time away with cannabis. I always take things with me or if flying, I pick it up there. Theres 9/10 chance someone will look at me and offer me cannabis wherever I go, and I mean pretty much anywhere. The only places that didnt happen were Singapore and Sakhalin Island, Russia. My wife hates that too because she always thinks Im going to get popped.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Pesto infused dabs, lol.....


Love some pesto especially on my burgers .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Love some pesto especially on my burgers .


Ive been into making purees of veges lately, fukn good stuff with noodles, rice whatever.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

course it gets fukn loaded with turmeric, black pepper, and chilis


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

I made a few tubs of pesto recently, but have to make it without garlic......wife hates garlic more than weed, lol.

And I'll be in Spain at the beach so can always call for back up if required (about an 1 1/2 hours from our now defunct farm).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

DST said:


> I made a few tubs of pesto recently, but have to make it without garlic......wife hates garlic more than weed, lol.
> 
> And I'll be in Spain at the beach so can always call for back up if required (about an 1 1/2 hours from our now defunct farm).


Ah right. I have a mate just round the corner from that defunct farm, same area. He loves it over there. Was talking to Jig about it a while back


----------



## moondance (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey all was sick, now I'm better. A little SB x ED for ya.Breeders Boutique! Puff puff pass!
 
 Franks Gift x ? from Docs Dank Seeds


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2016)

moondance said:


> Hey all was sick, now I'm better. A little SB x ED for ya.Breeders Boutique! Puff puff pass!
> View attachment 3781393
> View attachment 3781395 Franks Gift x ? from Docs Dank Seeds
> View attachment 3781397


moondance glad to see you back bro hope all is well now.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2016)

@moondance glad you feeling better!

Wife is sick right now, and Im stuck in bed and fear Ill be sick soon to go along with the broken back and toe.
I dropped an Led driver on my foot 2 days ago....
Life as a clutz !?!


----------



## moondance (Sep 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> moondance glad to see you back bro hope all is well now.


Thanks Brother I had some hypertensive high blood pressure like 200 over 120, and apparently I was also diabetic and none of the doctors over the last year never checked, so my brain and eyes and I guess organs were swelling with sugar. I took two plane rides that way and a bunch of other shit (most of which freaked my family out) ended up in a mental ward of all places for a month last year due to it all, had a case - almost did like 5 years for it but a sole cop was cool as shit and i did probation. Had a hernia surgery and they caught my sugar 2 months ago, so for like a year I hadnt wanted to do anything out of watching tv, eating and sleeping, sucked ass never felt right. We changed our whole diet and life style to get off pop, high fructose corn syrup and all the nasty shit that can kill you, and were both felling much better. I take pills now for the blood pressure and the diabetes. I freaked when I realized a year plus had passed and I really didnt notice, so the past month since recovering from surgery I have been fixing everything I can get my hands on to get the house and vehicles back into working order. Reworking my grow room back to vertical really soon just have to build 2 walls and hang some panda film. Your pics were looking good man, good to see your still growing and doing well. MD


----------



## moondance (Sep 15, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> @moondance glad you feeling better!
> 
> Wife is sick right now, and Im stuck in bed and fear Ill be sick soon to go along with the broken back and toe.
> I dropped an Led driver on my foot 2 days ago....
> Life as a clutz !?!


O man that sucks, I hope you and the wife feel better soon!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2016)

moondance said:


> O man that sucks, I hope you and the wife feel better soon!


Wow Diabetes sucks, but you have the situation under control, beer and soda are the easiest things to spur it up.
Glad you took it serious and changed the diet


----------



## supchaka (Sep 15, 2016)

Some 6.5 week spam for your looking holes  got some backpacks and lanyards made too!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2016)

moondance said:


> Thanks Brother I had some hypertensive high blood pressure like 200 over 120, and apparently I was also diabetic and none of the doctors over the last year never checked, so my brain and eyes and I guess organs were swelling with sugar. I took two plane rides that way and a bunch of other shit (most of which freaked my family out) ended up in a mental ward of all places for a month last year due to it all, had a case - almost did like 5 years for it but a sole cop was cool as shit and i did probation. Had a hernia surgery and they caught my sugar 2 months ago, so for like a year I hadnt wanted to do anything out of watching tv, eating and sleeping, sucked ass never felt right. We changed our whole diet and life style to get off pop, high fructose corn syrup and all the nasty shit that can kill you, and were both felling much better. I take pills now for the blood pressure and the diabetes. I freaked when I realized a year plus had passed and I really didnt notice, so the past month since recovering from surgery I have been fixing everything I can get my hands on to get the house and vehicles back into working order. Reworking my grow room back to vertical really soon just have to build 2 walls and hang some panda film. Your pics were looking good man, good to see your still growing and doing well. MD


Glad your back on your game man, I have the big D also but pills and diet work wonders.
Waiting to see your vert again bring on the fire!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Some 6.5 week spam for your looking holes  got some backpacks and lanyards made too!View attachment 3781427View attachment 3781428View attachment 3781429View attachment 3781430View attachment 3781431View attachment 3781433View attachment 3781434View attachment 3781435


Looking great supchaka.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2016)

totally tubular sup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

i'm with gen, only way is play them at their own game.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2016)

I failed kindergarten, because I don't play


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I failed kindergarten, because I don't play


Yeah fuck their little game, I'd rather wreck their game than play with them


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 16, 2016)

Last bud standing. Clinging to the lamp.. think i need to build a new room Gravity in this one sucks  (truth be told i under watered and they tipped .. ) 
  
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

nice salad Hydro


----------



## moondance (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning 600 club How the hell is everyone today! Time for a wake and bake!


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2016)

Right 600. We sent out loads of stickers and so far only 3 peeps from the 600 have posted entries to the competition. You have now got until the 30th to put up a picture. You'll be getting a 500$ custom made glass rig if you win.....what's not to love about that? Get on it.


----------



## moondance (Sep 16, 2016)

Fuck I'll get in on the next one, LOL would three stoners hands formed into a 600 count? I remember shooting that pic in Denver.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

pics or it didn't happen or rather, doesn't count. lol


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Doubled my flower space for this next run, up to a 4x8 tent and 2x600
> 
> Just potted up a right mix of,
> Dog
> ...


New laptop = pics

Larger plants at the back are the Fat Cherry x SSDD, rest are various cuts mentioned above. Couple of weeks till flip.


----------



## moondance (Sep 16, 2016)

I will see if Shiskaboy or TkufoS can provide that for ya lol, it didnt end up in my pics from Denver that year, but I swear we shot one. 

Looking very nice numberfour!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Last bud standing. Clinging to the lamp.. think i need to build a new room Gravity in this one sucks  (truth be told i under watered and they tipped .. )
> View attachment 3781993 View attachment 3781994 View attachment 3781995
> Have a nice weekend!


I see why she toppled over, a lil top heavy maybe?
Nice haul bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Last bud standing. Clinging to the lamp.. think i need to build a new room Gravity in this one sucks  (truth be told i under watered and they tipped .. )
> View attachment 3781993 View attachment 3781994 View attachment 3781995
> Have a nice weekend!


Beautiful


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Right 600. We sent out loads of stickers and so far only 3 peeps from the 600 have posted entries to the competition. You have now got until the 30th to put up a picture. You'll be getting a 500$ custom made glass rig if you win.....what's not to love about that? Get on it.


Left the ones I didn't use in New Orleans but hopefully I print a few more for an additional entry. Titties are in order.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

Harvest moon tonight people enjoy.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm enjoying the fruits of the harvest,


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm enjoying the fruits of the harvest,
> 
> 
> cof


I have to wait a bit but I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Left the ones I didn't use in New Orleans but hopefully I print a few more for an additional entry. Titties are in order.


Moe than one etnry is permitted?
If so I will need to do a few to have a shot.
Great photos here so far, will have my work cut out for me.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I have to wait a bit but I'm sure it will be worth it!


If the product is as good as your pics, then you should be a happy camper.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> If the product is as good as your pics, then you should be a happy camper.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof, to bad we don't have olfactory pix yet, the smell will knock you over.


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

Happy Sunday 600 Club, I hope everyone's doing great this morning, time for a wake and bake, then off to build some walls for the new flower chamber wooohooo!!!.


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning Porn hehe, SB x ED waking up!


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

Some more porn, Franks Gift x ? from Doc's Dank Seeds. I tried to be artistic and shit with the first one, guess it didnt work LOL.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2016)

it looks like you have a problem with spider mites


cof


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

I checked with magnifiers and I can't find anything cof, I was humid as hell yesterday, cold front came through last night and this morning everything was sweating from every angle possible, even looked like the shed was crying lol. The flash played a funny trick off the condensation too.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2016)

I was looking at the freckles on your leaves, which is a sign of spider mites...but as you say it might be water reflection.


cof


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

I appreciate you mentioning it, I will check them out thoroughly when they dry up and see if there is any issues. They did have a few stresses in their lives, and they have been getting rained on like once or twice a week, and I think that's flushing them out each week. They went outside so i could re work my grow area, they got cut for clones and thrown outside lol poor bitches. I figured this way I could see how they do both outdoors and in. I think they will love growing vertically but we will see.


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

Well we do indeed have some sort of bugs on the underside of the leaves, wife made up a insecticidal soap for me, natural alternative. Out to spray, Thanks for the heads up cof! never had them before!


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 18, 2016)

Any excel experts lurking ? trying to build a spreadsheet to track some functions in my growing and cant figure out how to write script to if then for my veg times. I can make the macro to determine days from planting but as soon as i start flowering the veg formula turns into an age of plant vs. stopping at last day vegged. Any one?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2016)

Here is an interesting article that you can click on to read all of it

'I played NFL games stoned, dude': As many as 80 percent of pro football players use marijuana - and now medical officials say the league should consider lifting its ban on cannabis
  

Despite the National Football League's ban on smoking pot, former players, agents, and coaches say that marijuana use is more of a widespread practice than many initially believed.



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like the California desert is about to bloom

Cannabis becomes new Californian gold rush as high-end investors rush to buy up land in 'green zones' earmarked for cultivation
"Adelanto councilman John &amp;quot;Bug&amp;quot; Woodard, Jr. stands on undeveloped desert land in the &amp;quot;green zone&amp;quot;, an area designated by the city for industrial scale marijuana cultivation ©David McNew (AFP)" /&gt;  

The state is preparing to vote on legalizing the use of recreational marijuana. The initiative to fully legalize the drug is expected to transform California into a new epicenter for cannabis.

worth reading


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 18, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like the California desert is about to bloom
> 
> Cannabis becomes new Californian gold rush as high-end investors rush to buy up land in 'green zones' earmarked for cultivation
> "Adelanto councilman John &amp;quot;Bug&amp;quot; Woodard, Jr. stands on undeveloped desert land in the &amp;quot;green zone&amp;quot;, an area designated by the city for industrial scale marijuana cultivation ©David McNew (AFP)" /&gt;
> ...


All I want is for laws that allow me to grow my own without hoops and fees that make it impossible, I dont care if you call it recreational, medical or whatever.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> All I want is for laws that allow me to grow my own without hoops and fees that make it impossible, I dont care if you call it recreational, medical or whatever.


That's just what I'v been saying for 50 years.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Thats what I'll continue to do no matter what johnny law says....its fucking ridiculous though as much as the powers that be love money, they can't get their sights strictly on the money here, the fucking ego is so huge they must think about controlling every facet. Such fucking bullshit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2016)

Check out monkey rock
This place in central Oregon rock climbing paradise.,is a trip .can u see the people on the monkeys head?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like a certain body appendage lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like a dick Amber, no reason to beat around the bush LMAO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like a certain body appendage lmao


LOL yeah that's what I though as well but the monkey head is quite apparent as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Cock rock could be called


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2016)

Went here yesterday, it was amazing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cock rock could be called


Nice one, look at that prick on that dick or look at that dick on that prick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Went here yesterday, it was amazing!View attachment 3784168


Thats gorgeous


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats what I'll continue to do no matter what johnny law says....its fucking ridiculous though as much as the powers that be love money, they can't get their sights strictly on the money here, the fucking ego is so huge they must think about controlling every facet. Such fucking bullshit


I've been at it 50 years and never seen the inside of a police station except to bail friends out,
the reason; never make them feel like your rubbing it in their faces. Stay as inconspicuous as
you possibly can.
If they really want money tax the hell out of legal sales and charge $500.00 per year for a personal grow
permit and $5000.00 for commercial permit that's all they need to do.
All street sales illegal certain amount of taxes go to interdiction and education the rest to fight hard drugs
and line the fat cats pockets.

@Dr.Amber Trichome, great to see your travel pix again.

Note to Club 600: This lady finds beauty everywhere.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I've been at it 50 years and never seen the inside of a police station except to bail friends out,
> the reason; never make them feel like your rubbing it in their faces. Stay as inconspicuous as
> you possibly can.
> If they really want money tax the hell out of legal sales and charge $500.00 per year for a personal grow
> ...


Oh I hear you, but they dont only want the money, they want the control too, which is horse shat imo, and I know in alot of other opinions as well


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I hear you, but they dont only want the money, they want the control too, which is horse shat imo, and I know in alot of other opinions as well


Permits and taxes gives them control or the appearance of control.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah buts if thats all they wanted why is it not yet done? Because too many people would then think for their fucking self, or thats the fear....That fear is correct


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah buts if thats all they wanted why is it not yet done? Because too many people would then think for their fucking self, or thats the fear....That fear is correct


Big pharm and prejudice is why.
Lets get back to grow info there's a thread for politics, enough said brother.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Agreed my friend. I hate politics so lets see some flowers!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

OK.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

@curious old fart, this is what I've been waiting for. slurrrp!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.
The Rum Bayou in front is a bit heavy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thank you.
> The Rum Bayou in front is a bit heavy.


I remember you saying before in Doc's thread it was leaning so I recognized that 1 straight away


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I remember you saying before in Doc's thread it was leaning so I recognized that 1 straight away


Those cages are 33" tall so that plant is about 5+ feet there is a Aura OG in back the exact same size and flopped
the same way, they're coming down this week.


----------



## moondance (Sep 19, 2016)

Good Morning 600 Club, I hope you all had a relaxing weekend! I think I am finally caught up on my chores around the house for the last 2 years, now on to drywall woohoo! I got the framing up for the new flower chamber, looking pretty decent. I went with 1x2 wood, and I am so glad I did, my basement is a Michigan basement and that means I have to duck through most of it. So when I built the second wall on the floor I had to contort it to get it into place, 2x4's would have never flexed enough for me to slip it in place (LOL thats what she said) The Panda Film will get put on later this week when I get a minute. I picked up some white duct tape too, so I can staple through the tape and then cover the staples over with tape, as well as tape up the opening for the filter hose. I think it will work out nicely, I also added a small 6" fan in a rafter bay above the framing, to pull heat out of the top. It may end up being overkill but it's there if I have a heat issue. Okay here is a few pictures already, Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

what's with the gimp mask on the fan MD?


----------



## moondance (Sep 19, 2016)

The sound dampining thingy? It came with it so I left it even though I hang the thing. I took it off to clean the fan once and put the fucker back on again lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

anything to help dampen the noise i guess.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2016)

I used plumbers strap and tightened them to the 2x4's, no noise at all.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

I hang mine with rubber bungee straps , pretty quiet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

I lock mine in the rubber room in a rubber straight jacket, oh wrong discussion huh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton fucking gimp mask eh. Too funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

just needs a zip and some googley eyes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just needs a *zip and some googley eyes.


Flashing back to pulp fiction, one of my favorite movies of all time (there aint many of those)
"What now? Let me tell you what now. I'mma call a coupla hard, glass pipe-hittin' n*ggas, who'll go to work on the holmes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass."

And because I dont want to not post any pictures with this yacking I am doing, here are some old photos of some Durban Poison which I grew way back here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I lock mine in the rubber room in a rubber straight jacket, oh wrong discussion huh


industrial sized RVK?


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> industrial sized RVK?


I bet he blows like a mofo.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2016)

Here's the only flowers I'll be seeing until Sunday.....DST on his best behaviour lol.
 
Doon the hatch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

DST said:


> I bet he blows like a mofo.


I keep thinking what happens when they un cork him. he'll be round the room like a balloon


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2016)

Which hole is the Cork in?


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks like an allergic reaction, I got a cousin who looks like that if he gets a bee sting


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Here's the only flowers I'll be seeing until Sunday.....DST on his best behaviour lol.
> View attachment 3784463
> Doon the hatch.
> 
> View attachment 3784464


Think how good it will be when you get back.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Here's the only flowers I'll be seeing until Sunday.....DST on his best behaviour lol.
> View attachment 3784463
> Doon the hatch.
> 
> View attachment 3784464


Im not liking that . Enjoy your holiday and good luck not becoming uncunted LMAO during the week


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

That reason right there is why I don't go anywhere for a week without cannabis, the risk of becoming uncunted  on some poor bastard


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Flashing back to pulp fiction, one of my favorite movies of all time (there aint many of those)
> "What now? Let me tell you what now. I'mma call a coupla hard, glass pipe-hittin' n*ggas, who'll go to work on the holmes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass."
> 
> And because I dont want to not post any pictures with this yacking I am doing, here are some old photos of some Durban Poison which I grew way back here
> View attachment 3784426 View attachment 3784425 View attachment 3784424 View attachment 3784427 View attachment 3784429 View attachment 3784431 View attachment 3784430 View attachment 3784432 View attachment 3784433


Is this a high energy strain?
Never tried it, the Acapulco Gold I Tried from club was a disappointing lazy weed.
It smells like spearmint gum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is this a high energy strain?
> Never tried it, the Auccopolco Gold I Tried from club was a disappointing lazy weed


The one I had was euphoric. I wouldnt call it high energy. Now, high energy imo comes from making these heavy sativas into edibles, infused in coconut oil. I havent made any in a while because Ive been out of money for a while now, but an infused brownie 15 minutes before my bike ride in the morning would have things kicking in about 30 minutes into thee ride and near the hour mark when I was finishing up I was like a beast for power. I attribute that to both the canna and the coconut oil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

it's like saying you don't need a drink or weed to have a good time. you don't need trainers to run a marathon either but it bloody helps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is this a high energy strain?
> Never tried it, the Acapulco Gold I Tried from club was a disappointing lazy weed.
> It smells like spearmint gum


most straight sativa keeps me awake for hours.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> most straight sativa keeps me awake for hours.


Made canna butter with some leftover haze i had laying around, then brownies with the butter, definately an up high lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

leftovers?!? lol. Never tried it in edibles, probably should really, i always get too greedy with them though. I'll make a batch of brownies or cookies and end up eating them everyday til they're gone.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll make a batch of brownies or cookies and end up eating them everyday til they're gone.


LMAO I absolutely do the same fkn thing every time


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 19, 2016)

The brownies didnt last long lol, i have a lot of leftovers, sitting on 5 quarts of different strains, thinking about bubbling a few down and pressing them with this vulcaniser i have, just need to get some bags first


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The one I had was euphoric. I wouldnt call it high energy. Now, high energy imo comes from making these heavy sativas into edibles, infused in coconut oil. I havent made any in a while because Ive been out of money for a while now, but an infused brownie 15 minutes before my bike ride in the morning would have things kicking in about 30 minutes into thee ride and near the hour mark when I was finishing up I was like a beast for power. I attribute that to both the canna and the coconut oil


I used slh, chernobyl, and casey for my gym sessions when I was still able to lift.
Didnt need all that crap ppl buy to workout.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2016)

Stacking up-


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2016)

All of the raw tea ingredients blended and ready to brew after its put into bags.
High grade compost
Bio dinamic compost
Worm castings
Bat guano
Kelp meal

Brewed with molasses for 36hr give or take.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> All of the raw tea ingredients blended and ready to brew after its put into bags.
> High grade compost
> Bio dinamic compost
> Worm castings
> ...


They love it huh. I used to feed the same tea minus the bat guano with fish hydro instead and they ate that shit up & my roof smelled fishy as fuck for a few days (or weeks)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I used slh, chernobyl, and casey for my gym sessions when I was still able to lift.
> Didnt need all that crap ppl buy to workout.


Yeah the athletes which have their eyes open to cannabis use it for a number of things from pre workout on through recovery after. Fukn amazing plant


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah the athletes which have their eyes open to cannabis use it for a number of things from pre workout on through recovery after. Fukn amazing plant


Arnold at least occasionally used it for post workout


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Arnold at least occasionally used it for post workout


I was tinkering and discovered what a boost it gave my powerband during. It was like harnessing the power


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was tinkering and discovered what a boost it gave my powerband during. It was like harnessing the power


I found it has a synergy with music, and with the right music you can go on and on and not feel th burn or pain. I cant use the music that way sober


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I found it has a synergy with music, and with the right music you can go on and on and not feel th burn or pain. I cant use the music that way sober


It definitely does. I agree to a certain extent though it totally depends on the music for me (when sober). If I can relax enough and clear my head the music can do it as well by itself for me, but yeah it definitely has a synergy with music, (and taste, and feel, and touch). Again, fucking awesome plant!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a friend who is convinced all weed does is make you fat lazy and unmotivated.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It definitely does. I agree to a certain extent though it totally depends on the music for me (when sober). If I can relax enough and clear my head the music can do it as well by itself for me, but yeah it definitely has a synergy with music, (and taste, and feel, and touch). Again, fucking awesome plant!!


Agreed great plant for fucking!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have a friend who is convinced all wed does is make you fat lazy and unmotivated.


Yeah I know of people like that. I don't associate with them any longer . Really we just need to keep drumming it to them to teach the otherwise, but I just cant handle stupid and to me that is definitely on the verge of stupid if not dead center


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have a friend who is convinced all wed does is make you fat lazy and unmotivated.


Sadly mistaken. Lazy people are lazy no matter, and productive people are productive lol all mindset really

I will say I've seen some impressively lazy people, necessity being the mother of invention... And overly "productive" people doing more than they need to working hard not smart.

I'm stoned.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Agreed great plant for fucking!


That too


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I know of people like that. I don't associate with them any longer . Really we just need to keep drumming it to them to teach the otherwise, but I just cant handle stupid and to me that is definitely on the verge of stupid if not dead center


Yeah hes the smartest stupid person I know.
I say this because he read and memorizes everything, but the info needs to be filtered and he cant do that. His brain= copy/paste, no thinking for himself


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sadly mistaken. Lazy people are lazy no matter, and productive people are productive lol all mindset really


Ive told him, but he cant see past the negative propaganda.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ive told him, but he cant see past the negative propaganda.


Give him some examples, some of the most successful creative motivated people ever all smoked herb.


Edit: I'll add happy to that list as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

One of the many sheep of the world by the sounds of it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Give him some examples, some of the most successful creative motivated people ever all smoked herb.


Aye because there are a fuckton of them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Whats your biggest plant in the garden now @whodatnation ?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats your biggest plant in the garden now @whodatnation ?


Probably a few of the Brian berry coughs, they'll need more time than most though by the looks of it... Not a plus for outdoor.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey 6! 

Just stopping by to check on the crew! I've missed hundreds of pages it seems I've got my work cut out,don't mind me I'll just be carpet bombing some likes on you. I've been getting the new room going and using the season to pheno hunt but I've been relinquished to a tent and t9s  

Wish I could be around more often but I've been super busy with racing and the single life

I totally stole this photo  Apologies to the photographer but I've bought enough over the years..
 

Hope all is well 6! I'll be back around in a month or so 

Peace and love ya savages


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Hey 6!
> 
> Just stopping by to check on the crew! I've missed hundreds of pages it seems I've got my work cut out,don't mind me I'll just be carpet bombing some likes on you. I've been getting the new room going and using the season to pheno hunt but I've been relinquished to a tent and t9s
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back speedbuggy lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sadly mistaken. Lazy people are lazy no matter, and productive people are productive lol all mindset really
> 
> I will say I've seen some impressively lazy people, necessity being the mother of invention... And overly "productive" people doing more than they need to working hard not smart.
> 
> I'm stoned.


Lazy ppl are efficiency experts Lol no wasted movements.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Give him some examples, some of the most successful creative motivated people ever all smoked herb.
> I link him videos, tell him ALL my problems an honestly him which ones it helps.
> 
> Edit: I'll add happy to that list as well.





Vnsmkr said:


> One of the many sheep of the world by the sounds of it


He really is.
Friends since 13 though, and he doesnt steal...lol
Otherwise I would cut him


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Friends since 13 though, and he doesnt steal...lol


That's a rarity these days , better keep him around .


----------



## supchaka (Sep 20, 2016)

Couple from the outdoor this morning.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 20, 2016)

Evening 6'ers, so thats me officially back iin the game. Just small atm but got a grow agin at long last !

2 snips r the mystery cut gsc, and a gg#4. The 2 seeddlings are QQ x Livers. 
Was away up north camping/fishing-driunking/smoking with 3 mates in a VW camper. Caught 3 brown trout, 1 Pollock and 1 Red Cod. Ate the biggest trout.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Glad you are growing again, and that looks like a right good time!
I havent been camping in 10 yrs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2016)

nothing like eating fish you've just pulled out jambo lad. QQxL eh, should be interesting


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing like eating fish you've just pulled out jambo lad. QQxL eh, should be interesting


Indeed ! Caught, gutted and cooked at loch side, beautiful ! The guy's have been trying to get me away with them all summer but ive never got round to going through one thing or another, but with the season ending and it getting COLD, if I didn't go this trip I would be kicking myself until next year! Had some techie prob's getting that post up off my blower so not all the pic's but i'll try laters.

Aye, the QQ x Livers - should be interesting as you say, ive got a couple guy's holding onto a few things for me, going to get the psychosis cut back, and ive got a P,Lem with a guy, green phenol but has the distinct same taste, he brought it down early and fast dried it so I want to see just how good it is.
Would like to get a few snips from this cookies I got out to a couple folk's from here to see what they think and again I think ive yet to see the best from it when grown right/better, but if the couple bits ive had is anything to go by then its something that nee'd kept around. Im sure @DST will like it and yourself when you can just giv's a shout gadgie!


----------



## moondance (Sep 21, 2016)

Good Morning 600 Club! It's a beautiful morning here, nice and cool. I love fall, means I get to go balls out growing LOL. I got the panda film hung in the new flower chamber last night, I hung it and put a few staples in the top through white duct tape. I wanted to leave it for a few days to see if the wrinkles will flatten out. I plumbed all the wiring and vent through so I can seal up any light leaks with the leftover plastic. So far for materials I am 50 bucks cheaper than I could pickup a cheap tent for, I say that works. I got enough film leftover to recover it maybe 2 more times, or put up another flower chamber somewhere in the house hehe, the wife would love that LOL. It's bad enough I will be back to vegging & budding in the basement and growing seeds upstairs. O can't remember if I posted this in here so I give you................................ Neon Creep.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Indeed ! Caught, gutted and cooked at loch side, beautiful ! The guy's have been trying to get me away with them all summer but ive never got round to going through one thing or another, but with the season ending and it getting COLD, if I didn't go this trip I would be kicking myself until next year! Had some techie prob's getting that post up off my blower so not all the pic's but i'll try laters.
> 
> Aye, the QQ x Livers - should be interesting as you say, ive got a couple guy's holding onto a few things for me, going to get the psychosis cut back, and ive got a P,Lem with a guy, green phenol but has the distinct same taste, he brought it down early and fast dried it so I want to see just how good it is.
> Would like to get a few snips from this cookies I got out to a couple folk's from here to see what they think and again I think ive yet to see the best from it when grown right/better, but if the couple bits ive had is anything to go by then its something that nee'd kept around. Im sure @DST will like it and yourself when you can just giv's a shout gadgie!


aye lad you'd have kicked yasen if you'd missed that, should have gone earlier for the sun but life gets busy really quick as we both know!

glad you're on the up & up mate.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 21, 2016)

Managed to kick a full 1 ltr bottle of grow all over the new tent floor last night lol. Right pain in the ass moving plants here and there just so I could clean up. 5 of the bodhi testers ended up being male so I put in a super lemon haze, skywalker cross, and the other phenos of cuvee and tree of life I had.

Half the tent, normally there's only 12 plants per light but added a few more in for effect haha.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2016)

I try to remember to cap back up inmediately, i often forget....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2016)

Blue dream putting in some work  pic taken from on top a ladder, this plant is one of the shorter ones but baby got back.-


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Blue dream putting in some work  pic taken from on top a ladder, this plant is one of the shorter ones but baby got back.-
> View attachment 3786585 View attachment 3786586


That's just damn amazing.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2016)

The great 600 sure did you right this year who, and your tea did it's job to.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice weather on hols..27 today and most other days......i could get use to this if I had a few joints on hand promised the wife I would abstain. Got to earn a few scout points now and then


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

DST said:


> i could get use to this if I had a few joints on hand


Ha ha I bet you could


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice weather on hols..27 today and most other days......i could get use to this if I had a few joints on hand promised the wife I would abstain. Got to earn a few scout points now and then


Good time to catch up on your drinkin


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2016)

Say hello to Autumn guys today is the equinox.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 22, 2016)

Thought i felt more balanced today


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Good time to catch up on your drinkin


Got a brewski in hand mate


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Got a brewski in hand mate


It's after noon here bro time to switch to single malt.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

Never brought any amber nectar with me either oldman. Got a new whisky to try when i get home. Bought it from my neighbour who has just opened a whisky shop up the road.

We've been taking it easy on hols, eating in as its easier. Decided to go out for food tonight, lmfao. Nice fish place, we both had monk fish and prawns skewers. yin 1 spewed all over his dinner plate and we spent the rest of the time picking up stuff that yin2 kept throwing on the ground (awesome game that). Plus point was the bottle of rose cava i got to drink (wife normally has a glass or 2 at most). Was nice and fruity and dry, crisp finish. Could have had 2 bottles but bed time stories and what not took precedent.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Never brought any amber nectar with me either oldman. Got a new whisky to try when i get home. Bought it from my neighbour who has just opened a whisky shop up the road.
> 
> We've been taking it easy on hols, eating in as its easier. Decided to go out for food tonight, lmfao. Nice fish place, we both had monk fish and prawns skewers. yin 1 spewed all over his dinner plate and we spent the rest of the time picking up stuff that yin2 kept throwing on the ground (awesome game that). Plus point was the bottle of rose cava i got to drink (wife normally has a glass or 2 at most). Was nice and fruity and dry, crisp finish. Could have had 2 bottles but bed time stories and what not took precedent.


I remember those days with kids 
Youngest was terrible in public

Sounds like a nice wine, I dont like too sugary


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I remember those days with kids
> Youngest was terrible in public
> 
> Sounds like a nice wine, I dont like too sugary


With my youngest you couldn't drive around the block without him barfing all over
and he was a head shaker. We didn't take a vacation until he was 9.
Now he's 34 and I still don't go anywhere with him.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> With my youngest you couldn't drive around the block without him barfing all over
> and he was a head shaker. We didn't take a vacation until he was 9.
> Now he's 34 and I still don't go anywhere with him.


My daughter hated being in public and screamed and cried.
Like maybe social anxiety diisorder, and was terribly afraid of any bugs.
She would scream and cry if there was a flay around.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice fish place, we both had monk fish and prawns skewers. yin 1 spewed all over his dinner plate and we spent the rest of the time picking up stuff that yin2 kept throwing on the ground (awesome game that).


Dude!!! @DST this sounded like our last holiday 2 years ago, 2 year old and 4 year old. I couldnt help but lmfao here at your expense buddy. Kids are fun. I wouldnt trade them for anything in the world, oh wait what dabs, just kidding.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2016)

Equinox pr0n


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey bro those stickers never showed up here. Must have gotten lost on the way or something as Ive since received beans from Aus and UK which were sent later than the stickers. Anyway, just wanted to let you know


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 22, 2016)

I lost mine and had to print more, then i found themalways in the last damn place ya look right?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Equinox pr0n
> View attachment 3787392 View attachment 3787393 View attachment 3787394 View attachment 3787395 View attachment 3787396


More beautiful every day.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> More beautiful every day.


Thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2016)

I know they haven't but it seems like overnight those trees got chocker with fat buds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know they haven't but it seems like overnight those trees got chocker with fat buds.


I sorta felt the same Don, but I know its due to being fucking groundhog day here for me everyday is the reason, same shit different date


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2016)

was it ever thus...


----------



## moondance (Sep 23, 2016)

Good morning 600 club, I finally found it!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2016)

Chocolate mint og-
  



BCL-


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 23, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Chocolate mint og-
> View attachment 3787909 View attachment 3787910
> 
> 
> ...


Beautious!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2016)

Chugging along whodat. All the hard work paying off mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2016)

On sale across the street.Hindu Kush %100 Indica. Good night. Zzzzzzz


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2016)

I am all like The Kurgan, wiggling his tongue at the Nuns in
"The Highlander", looking at that goo.

Well, what can't you find on the internet...






Heh heh heh....the Kurgan was the definition of over-the-top.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2016)

15lbs of pork shoulder about to hit the smoker


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> 15lbs of pork shoulder about to hit the smoker
> View attachment 3789418


Lip smacking good eats!!!


----------



## facelessFFS (Sep 25, 2016)

Yee I'm part of the 6 hunder club


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2016)

Almost 4hrs in lots more to go-


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Almost 4hrs in lots more to go-
> View attachment 3789619


You're making me hungry!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2016)

Three months till Xmas!
How is Jig doing?
How is the Yin doing?
Love the art Amber!

Working my ass off!

Not much of a garden this fall 











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Three months till Xmas!
> How is Jig doing?
> How is the Yin doing?
> Love the art Amber!
> ...


Nice Mo, do you ever grow any Indica? I always see Sativa in your garden.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)

@Mohican is a long leaf connoisseur , but he kicks some fat leafs in there as well.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Mohican is a long leaf connoisseur , but he kicks some fat leafs in there as well.


My next grow is going to be all sativa for a change.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> My next grow is going to be all sativa for a change.


I love sativas. Its mainly what takes up my garden though I do like some fat leaves too


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love sativas. Its mainly what takes up my garden though I do like some fat leaves too


People mostly want indicas from me otherwise all sativas would be my way as well


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Three months till Xmas!
> How is Jig doing?


I'm ok. Stuck in Spain till 2018. Court took my passport and told me I can't leave till trial. Lawyer says he thinks I won't even have a record when it's all said and done, no time, no fine, just a big waste of time. Just trying to figure out how to make money. We took the wife's retirement money out to live on and it's dwindling fast.

On the upside my tan is great, and my Spanish is pretty fierce. And the little girl is in a great Montessori school in town. Since I've not been smoking as the cops took my stash I've been getting into yoga and meditation. I feel pretty damn good. Aside from the money issue and pending trial, life's treating us rather well.

I tossed in some pictures of our sunsets, and our pretty girl.


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's one of my cookies kush week 5 flowering


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's a og kush all so week 5. I have grown a lot of different strains over many years I would have to put it down as one the nicest strains I've ever grown.
Its not one of the biggest plants I have ever grown but the buds are right up there. And the worst thing is I didn't take any clones


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 26, 2016)

You can still keep it, just reveg after harvest


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You can still keep it, just reveg after harvest


Yes maybe i will have to do that. I was just going few all my spare seeds it must have been a free one


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 26, 2016)

Had a similar deal with some pineapple chunk, grew 3 out of a 5 pack, all very similar nothing worth keeping around.
Friends liked it so i ran the last 2 with another run to keep them happy, hated one pheno so much i tried to give it away early in veg. (Wouldnt top and i had a low ceiling) turned out to be some badass smoke that i didnt bother cloning so i harvested all but the bottom budstook a ton of clones when it went crazy, then flowered it back out_without those silly height restrictions this time!


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 26, 2016)

You would think that i would 've learnt by now. I brought some clones it must have be around 15 years ago. They looked like crap and it was the first time i used 400 hps. I had the lights way to close and burnt the tops out of them. I didn't think any off them was going to make it but they did. Anyway i had them in a closet 4 plant under 4x400 hps at the end of the grow the resin was dripping on the floor. It was my bet grow ever i pulled 5.15 lbs off them the heads were black with resin but thought the plants was shit so no clones


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey Jiggy!
Glad to hear you arent in jail, and see the family is doing great.
Your daughter is doing great too it seems and she is growing fast as they do!!


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2016)

Back home. Clones look like shit but grows OK. Good to be back.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2016)

Engineers Dream day 25 flower.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Back home. Clones look like shit but grows OK. Good to be back.


I gather you've had a bowl.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Sep 26, 2016)

8x4 around 5-6 weeks


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2016)

Braai coma. Saints Monday night vs Falcons, cheers.

Welcome back DST. Good to hear back from you jig.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2016)

A little before they came out the smoker-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2016)

Great to hear everyone is doing well! It's Heavenly in Oregon right now. And not a soul on the beach.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Who, save a plate for me!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Great to hear everyone is doing well! It's Heavenly in Oregon right now. And not a soul on the beach.
> View attachment 3790587


Sounds like a nice day!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2016)

PERFECT day! doesnt get much better then that. and Snowy Plovers season is over so the entire beach is open now!
@Mohican , HOWDY stranger! lol, gettin my hands dirty with some clay..lol, ya'll have a good nite!
PEACE OUT 
DAT


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 26, 2016)

Just chopped 630w of LEC 315 White OG 100% organic.

   

We'll see how she dries up. I've been growing clones from this bagseed I popped for ~ a year. I'll be blooming 5 more of them with 5 Blueberry's from seed; then swapping to the best BB pheno for a while.

I had fun growing White OG. It was a pain in the fucking ass to grow; but it was fun


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gemu those chunky buds look great!


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Gemu those chunky buds look great!


Thanks man!

They are hella frosty; but they are also the biggest buds i've grown yet so i didnt care to post frost pics as much hah


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> They are hella frosty; but they are also the biggest buds i've grown yet so i didnt care to post frost pics as much hah


Biggest I ever grew was Killawatt, crazy buds, decent frost, but not close to the best in that dept.
Both same time is a find!


----------



## budolskie (Sep 27, 2016)

A close up of my fireballs that's under the 315cmh with a 400w hps on either side


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 27, 2016)

My mates gg4, mystery cookies and a tasty shoreline, sun grown from clone. New snips on window lol.

And these are his 6 foot psychosis, 3 of them crammed into a cupboard " cowboy style " as dgt would say


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> A close up of my fireballs that's under the 315cmh with a 400w hps on either side View attachment 3791002


Bud, do you still have the plem ?


----------



## moondance (Sep 27, 2016)

Good Morning 600 Club, looks like everyone's doing well. Glad to hear Jigs not jailed up, and DST is finally home and toking again lol, Gemu looking very nice there. Whodat I am so fucking jealous of those trees you got brother, they look stellar! I have a few Fireballs vegging to, since loosing the last batch Icant wait to flower them. A little veg porn for this morning Psycho Killer with sweet structure to it. Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 27, 2016)

moondance said:


> Good Morning 600 Club, looks like everyone's doing well. Glad to hear Jigs not jailed up, and DST is finally home and toking again lol, Gemu looking very nice there. Whodat I am so fucking jealous of those trees you got brother, they look stellar! I have a few Fireballs vegging to, since loosing the last batch Icant wait to flower them. A little veg porn for this morning Psycho Killer with sweet structure to it. Peace, be safe MD.View attachment 3791006


What pips? I stil got 3-4 originals from gen. Holding untill i know i can do them prop. Last one was a beaut. But no clones snips made it when out my hands.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 27, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Bud, do you still have the plem ?


No m8 not that pheno although I have just planted 3 fem plemon I'm this bunch for next run 8x4  
my friend let it go hes not as arsed about keeping 
Strains, hopefully these 3 pips are goodins also 6 reg deep blue and 5 fem blue kriple 5 fem Delhi friend and 1 fem cripple shock


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Biggest I ever grew was Killawatt, crazy buds, decent frost, but not close to the best in that dept.
> Both same time is a find!


I've only been growing for about 2.5 years hah. I grew random seeds for 1.5 years then I grew that White OG for a year; i've got 5x white OG clones and 5x Blueberry's from seed for this next run; then i'm hangin up the White OG. Trading it in for the best BB pheno of the 5

The WoG was a bagseed; i grew 7 other random seeds with it. It out yielded all my other plants and it was frostier than all of em; so i figured i'd stick with it for a while 





The first WoG was one of these plants; no idea what the others were
 





Below was my first run with all White OG, 4 plants in a 3x3 (i had hydro WoG in the 5x5 at the same time; didnt turn out as well as the organic soil)









The below pics are those pics from my latest harvest; the nice and chunky ones. 630w LEC. It was my first time growing without a HPS; IMHO LEC gave this strain an absolutly unbelievable stimulating high; where pure HPS gave it a stoney indica high. Every single person who tried it could tell the difference with no problem at all. These LEC's are pretty amazing


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I've only been growing for about 2.5 years hah. I grew random seeds for 1.5 years then I grew that White OG for a year; i've got 5x white OG clones and 5x Blueberry's from seed for this next run; then i'm hangin up the White OG. Trading it in for the best BB pheno of the 5
> 
> The WoG was a bagseed; i grew 7 other random seeds with it. It out yielded all my other plants and it was frostier than all of em; so i figured i'd stick with it for a while
> 
> ...


Great growing for a newbie!

It is frosty either way, but I prefer the organic myself, and have grown that way for almost a yr now (3rd grow).
Also switched to COB Led lights as well.
I think its interesting that different lights might cause different high, and wonder if changing spectrum of cobs changes high.
A side by side with same clones and different lights and lab analyzed and smoke tested would be fun.


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Great growing for a newbie!
> 
> It is frosty either way, but I prefer the organic myself, and have grown that way for almost a yr now (3rd grow).
> Also switched to COB Led lights as well.
> ...


 I study chemistry and nuclear physics; I also spent 9 of those months working at a hydroponic shop and obsessively researching the craft. I've also obsessively researched microbes for soil; hydroponics; fungi growing; beer brewing. Put all that together and you can build a pretty kickass environment for plants to thrive. Me saying that i've only been growing ~2.5 years was mostly just saying that i've not had the opportunity to grow a bunch of different strains

And the difference in effects (in at least this strain) based off the light is not something I even close to expected; it was so apparent that it revealed itself without me searching it out or even considering its possibility.

I imagine your COB lights have similar spectrum of white light (Especially if they are CREE); the LEC 315's are pretty much white. I used hortilux HPS when I grew it under HPS; which was a heavy red light with a good bit extra in blue. I think full spectrum (white) lights just kick ass in general.

But maybe thats completely full of shit; I definitely wouldnt draw a conclusion that every white light will make effects more stimulating based off my 2 harvests with HPS and 3 harvests with LEC.

That being said; these LEC's have impressed me a loooooot. I got my fixtures for $315 each (which is a steal) so I got lucky there; but I sold probably 50-60 of them over 5-6 months. Any1 who can't grow well with these lights is doing it severely wrong hah



budolskie said:


> No m8 not that pheno although I have just planted 3 fem plemon I'm this bunch for next run 8x4 View attachment 3791008
> my friend let it go hes not as arsed about keeping
> Strains, hopefully these 3 pips are goodins also 6 reg deep blue and 5 fem blue kriple 5 fem Delhi friend and 1 fem cripple shock


Also bud; I gotta say that looks like a dank spice rack


----------



## budolskie (Sep 27, 2016)

That's for whem I'm nocking the ruby murrys up haha


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I study chemistry and nuclear physics; I also spent 9 of those months working at a hydroponic shop and obsessively researching the craft. I've also obsessively researched microbes for soil; hydroponics; fungi growing; beer brewing. Put all that together and you can build a pretty kickass environment for plants to thrive. Me saying that i've only been growing ~2.5 years was mostly just saying that i've not had the opportunity to grow a bunch of different strains
> 
> And the difference in effects (in at least this strain) based off the light is not something I even close to expected; it was so apparent that it revealed itself without me searching it out or even considering its possibility.
> 
> ...


I like a stoney high, but prefer the uplifting stimulating high more often.

I also believe the white light s more effective.
My comparisons are far from scientific as I changed way too many variables at once, but I am pulling more from less power in a smaller space and its some pretty frosty stuff.
I wasnt happy with the Sannies Jack's taste, but never grew her before to have a reference.

I am using Cree cobs 3000k and 3500k

LEC was my next light choice till I had to move to a small tent in a closet, and decided the diy led was easier and since I could dim it or add or subtract cobs etc...seemed a better option.
I am very happy with it, but I plan to build a better fixture when my back lets me.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2016)

budolskie said:


> A close up of my fireballs that's under the 315cmh with a 400w hps on either side View attachment 3791002


Furry little bugger you've grown bud.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2016)

wow Gemu, trichs all the way to the tip of the leaf! IMPRESSIVE!
looks like you everthing dialed in perfecty. Very nice work.
very efficent and effective growing techniques. Will you be making hash with the trim?


----------



## Morriston55 (Sep 28, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on my first HPS setup. Bought a 600 digital dimmable ballast / 6" air cooled hood and both an HPS and MH bulb etc. Im going to be growing in a small 2x4x5 tent. I currently have my first ever 4 plants in veg (about 7 weeks now) under 400w of T5's, and plan to switch to the HPS for flower.

I have 2 tents so I may play around a bit. Trying to grow enough in 2 grows to not have to grow during the dead heat of summer since I have no a/c

Any tips or tricks for flowerring with the 600HPS in a 2x4 area? Height from plants is something I need a little info on or what to look for, I have good ventilation and a 6" exhaust fan


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 28, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on my first HPS setup. Bought a 600 digital dimmable ballast / 6" air cooled hood and both an HPS and MH bulb etc. Im going to be growing in a small 2x4x5 tent. I currently have my first ever 4 plants in veg (about 7 weeks now) under 400w of T5's, and plan to switch to the HPS for flower.
> 
> I have 2 tents so I may play around a bit. Trying to grow enough in 2 grows to not have to grow during the dead heat of summer since I have no a/c
> 
> Any tips or tricks for flowerring with the 600HPS in a 2x4 area? Height from plants is something I need a little info on or what to look for, I have good ventilation and a 6" exhaust fan


Lots of tieing down and keeping it low, put up a screen and flower early, and dont overcrowd, keep the tent in a cool room if you have one, and flower sooner than you think.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on my first HPS setup. Bought a 600 digital dimmable ballast / 6" air cooled hood and both an HPS and MH bulb etc. Im going to be growing in a small 2x4x5 tent. I currently have my first ever 4 plants in veg (about 7 weeks now) under 400w of T5's, and plan to switch to the HPS for flower.
> 
> I have 2 tents so I may play around a bit. Trying to grow enough in 2 grows to not have to grow during the dead heat of summer since I have no a/c
> 
> Any tips or tricks for flowerring with the 600HPS in a 2x4 area? Height from plants is something I need a little info on or what to look for, I have good ventilation and a 6" exhaust fan


Lots of airflow and powerful extraction fan are my tips, I think BBC cover the rest


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 28, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on my first HPS setup. Bought a 600 digital dimmable ballast / 6" air cooled hood and both an HPS and MH bulb etc. Im going to be growing in a small 2x4x5 tent. I currently have my first ever 4 plants in veg (about 7 weeks now) under 400w of T5's, and plan to switch to the HPS for flower.
> 
> I have 2 tents so I may play around a bit. Trying to grow enough in 2 grows to not have to grow during the dead heat of summer since I have no a/c
> 
> Any tips or tricks for flowerring with the 600HPS in a 2x4 area? Height from plants is something I need a little info on or what to look for, I have good ventilation and a 6" exhaust fan


Not sure if you are growing in coco or soil but I would using the 600 hps all the way thought the grow. And agree with bassman and BBC air flow and screen and I would cut it back to 2 plants which will give you 2 sq feet pre plant. My plants are a bit over 3 weeks in veg in coco and keep them small


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Not sure if you are growing in coco or soil but I
> 
> Not sure if you are growing in coco or soil but I would using the 600 hps all the way thought the grow. And agree with bassman and BBC air flow and screen and I would cut it back to 2 plants which will give you 2 sq feet pre plant. My plants are a bit over 3 weeks in veg in coco and keep them small


Nice training bryanthgo.


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Nice training bryanthgo.


Thank man the incredible bulk hate it they just to big in the stem


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Thank man the incredible bulk hate it they just to big in the stem


Killawatt great for scrog stays flexible even after 30" tall and still heavy yield
This tent is 2'x4'x5'tall
Other side but    not sown was Jack Herer which yielded well and was bendy also


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Killawatt great for scrog stays flexible even after 30" tall and still heavy yield
> This tent is 2'x4'x5'tall
> Other side but View attachment 3792511 View attachment 3792513 View attachment 3792514 not sown was Jack Herer which yielded well and was bendy also


Very nice


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Killawatt great for scrog stays flexible even after 30" tall and still heavy yield
> This tent is 2'x4'x5'tall
> Other side but View attachment 3792511 View attachment 3792513 View attachment 3792514 not sown was Jack Herer which yielded well and was bendy also


Yes I do have a lot of different strains. I have a very old northern light that I have been growing for over 20 years that is really good. And one of the best ones that I have find is the 91 krypt its the fastest plant I have ever grown. But only come in a regular seed I have grown it 2 times and both times got over 2 lbs out of each of them


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 29, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes I do have a lot of different strains. I have a very old northern light that I have been growing for over 20 years that is really good. And one of the best ones that I have find is the 91 krypt its the fastest plant I have ever grown. But only come in a regular seed I have grown it 2 times and both times got over 2 lbs out of each of them


I have only grown Atomic Northern Lights, and it yields good and has a unique smell/taste.
Im not sure how close it is to the real old one.
91 Krypt is listed as 9-10 weeks, how fast is your pheno?


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 29, 2016)

The northern light is 7 weeks and the 91 krypt was 8. But you will easy save 2 weeks in veg that how fast they are


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Thank man the incredible bulk hate it they just to big in the stem


I'm running some IB for the first time, any tips?
Hybrid coir, Canna nutes CalMag and Silca with 600 watt per 4 plants.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running some IB for the first time, any tips?
> Hybrid coir, Canna nutes CalMag and Silca with 600 watt per 4 plants.


She likes to eat that should do you well under the 600W


----------



## Javadog (Sep 29, 2016)

Nailed it there Bass.

P.S. IB has one of my favorite breed-names. (collected the hulk, got 1, 181, etc ;0)


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running some IB for the first time, any tips?
> Hybrid coir, Canna nutes CalMag and Silca with 600 watt per 4 plants.


I have 4 of them in they are now week 5.5 I am thinking will be all done by week 7. But they are very slow in veg and not great for scroggin plant. But I pick a small bud last night and give it a quick dry and wow great smoke


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I have 4 of them in they are now week 5.5 I am thinking will be all done by week 7. But they are very slow in veg and not great for scroggin plant. But I pick a small bud last night and give it a quick dry and wow great smoke View attachment 3792577 View attachment 3792578 View attachment 3792579 View attachment 3792580


Always some impressive donkey dicks from your camp


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Always some impressive donkey dicks from your camp


Thank man I do try


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2016)

dababy checking in!!!!!! love ya'll man.. are any of my homies around? ill be doing some catching up..
600 club love


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey Droman, good to see you, stay up bru.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

Any readers out there. Just read a good book by Margaret Atwood called the Heart goes Last. Good read for anyone who believes in corporate control and a wee bit of deception. Also been reading a lot of books by Stuart MacBride.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 29, 2016)

Took cuts and flipped the 4x8 last night. 

Right side, 5x Fat Cherry x SSDD, Goji, Lightsabre, Cuvee #1, Tree of Life #1


Left Side, Tree of Life #2, Cuvee #2, Chem D, Bluepit, Dog, Deep Blue x Livers #1, #2, Nepoji, G13, Silver Kush, Skywalker x, Not Cheese, Green Crack
 

and yeah, hand watering is a bitch lol


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 29, 2016)

whaTS up DST! damn I see you finaly got your "rollitup adviser" badge! hahaha man im trying to upload some pics of my bud but it says its saves when I pull up documents the file there then when I try to attach the picture through roll it up the files not there!? I took it with my new iphone I couldn't put it on RIU from the phone either!? then tried to email myself the photo.. and it would send but then not show up and I got emails talking bout some shit someone trying to use my email idk im behind on tech.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

Just a temporary badge, nothing special, anyone who pays money can get one, lol.

Not sure about pic uploading from ipad/iphones as I don't use them. I just click on upload file, select the file then upload. Then click on enlarge and it puts it into the post.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2016)

Fall is here , we'll start harvesting a BCL and some marionberry the next few days, possibly a few BD and chocolate mint as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 29, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I have 4 of them in they are now week 5.5 I am thinking will be all done by week 7. But they are very slow in veg and not great for scroggin plant. But I pick a small bud last night and give it a quick dry and wow great smoke View attachment 3792577 View attachment 3792578 View attachment 3792579 View attachment 3792580


That looks killer bro!
Do you have a grow log or anything? I would be interested to read


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 29, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> dababy checking in!!!!!! love ya'll man.. are any of my homies around? ill be doing some catching up..
> 600 club love


Hey bro!


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That looks killer bro!
> Do you have a grow log or anything? I would be interested to read


Thanks you hope this works
https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/bryangtho.916675/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Thanks you hope this works
> https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/bryangtho.916675/


It works


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It works


Cool


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Fall is here , we'll start harvesting a BCL and some marionberry the next few days, possibly a few BD and chocolate mint as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792732


Feels more like winter here, sideways rain and people wrapped up like they all got burkas on. Happy harvesting.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 29, 2016)

upskirt shot!


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 29, 2016)

Blue brother said:


> View attachment 3792832
> 
> upskirt shot!


Looks like a verticle(ish)


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

Well here's my outdoor ladies.....now indoor ladies and very squashed as well. Better having lower fluff than picking moldy buds off them for the next month....fucking Northern Europe.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Looks like a verticle(ish)


ha yes, I was lying on my back smoking king Hassam super polm taking a break from the plumbing, gotta love break time!


----------



## Morriston55 (Sep 29, 2016)

Is a 600hps to harsh for a plant to just be thrown into for flower? If I veg'd under 350w of T5, but want to put them in the flower tent now under a 600 hps. Is there any training necessary or do you just keep the light a certain distance away? I have an aircooled hood if it matters. thanks alot


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> Is a 600hps to harsh for a plant to just be thrown into for flower? If I veg'd under 350w of T5, but want to put them in the flower tent now under a 600 hps. Is there any training necessary or do you just keep the light a certain distance away? I have an aircooled hood if it matters. thanks alot


it shouldn't be a problem. I go from led shop lights to 600's and a 1000.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2016)

Sour D-
  


Marionberry-
 
 


Cheers!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D-
> View attachment 3793200 View attachment 3793201
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I just trimmed my 2 indoor SD's and still can't get the smell out of my head.
I can't imagine what that thing smells like.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2016)

It's intoxicating


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> It's intoxicating


Maybe from about 2 miles away! man that must be odoriferous.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Maybe from about 2 miles away! man that must be odoriferous.


You'd be surprised how used to it you get,,, I gotta get a snout full to smell much really.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> You'd be surprised how used to it you get,,, I gotta get a snout full to smell much really.


Yeah you get accustomed to it because of the assault on your senses. Good assault that it is. 

Lived up in Magnolia Arkansas for a year and a bit and used to drive through Springhill, where there was a paper plant, and man it stunk to fuck, but the people who lived there didnt smell it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah you get accustomed to it because of the assault on your senses. Good assault that it is.
> 
> Lived up in Magnolia Arkansas for a year and a bit and used to drive through Springhill, where there was a paper plant, and man it stunk to fuck, but the people who lived there didnt smell it.


I lived near a paper mill where my dad worked and sulfur dioxide does stink like hell.
Trimming that girl will be mortal combat on your nose. I burned some scissor hash from the trim 
session and it was fabulous.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 29, 2016)

Those paper mills be stanky talk about odor pollution.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

My step Dad worked in a papermill his whole life, fuk me the harbour where we lived stank to fuk!!! It eventually killed him I think, I blame that on his brain tumour...he was also a Pro footballer in the 60s (when people still worked and played sport) so maybe all those dunts to the head didn't help either.

Whodat, first time I saw the pallets in the pictures. I thought those beasts would also be growing into the ground but I guess not now. Sour D looks delicious.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

One upside of working in papermill, we never bought bog roll or paper.....EVER lol.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2016)

Males pods on bottom both my fb like, the all bottoms are seeded but like the one in the middle of the 2 isn't I will get out for proper pics tomoz


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2016)

Thats a pain budolskie. Tops still ok? The lowers seem susceptible to selfing on the fb and the hotdog.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah the tops are ok av seen 1 or 2 sum higher buds but not like full ad those bottoms, il get them off tomoz and let dry for the tube for shatter


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2016)

Brian berry cough, tops


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2016)

Thin mint cookies-


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2016)

Shes a frosty wench lad. Trim to save for hashish time.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2016)

Primal Scream....Loaded. tuuuuuune. On phone so can't don't the thing thing linkyjob.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Primal Scream....Loaded. tuuuuuune. On phone so can't don't the thing thing linkyjob.


First hit of dog since vacation?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy looking right to the end Who. Nice!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 30, 2016)

Stella harvest there Whodat, how high did you have to climb to take that 1st pic lol

fat cherry x sunshine daydream #9


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Stella harvest there Whodat, how high did you have to climb to take that 1st pic lol
> 
> fat cherry x sunshine daydream #9
> View attachment 3793913



That plant is 8-9ft, on the smaller side of the average round here believe it or not.

Thanks fellas


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2016)

Btw that plant isn't being harvested yet. A tit bit more to go.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

BBC is looking nice eh. All are, but fck she gets big.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> First hit of dog since vacation?


First whisky in over 2 weeks, had a stomach bug the last week so have been feeling rather sorry for my own ass, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

DST said:


> First whisky in over 2 weeks, had a stomach bug the last week so have been feeling rather sorry for my own ass, lol.


Hope thats better, hate the flu!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Coming back guys but not vert. It's going to go up now I will be doing the same strain from clone 600w blue mh bs 320watts of cree cobs 3k and we will see what happens. If the cobs don't kill it then the platinum 1K is going up in its place I'm tired of the light debate in my head.

Cheers


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks like the party is starting in Oregon...

Recreational pot shops licensed in Oregon will open for business today
"Workers harvest marijuana plants in a rural area near Corvallis, Ore., on Friday, Sept. 30, 2016. On Friday the recreational marijuana regulating body announ..."; 

Starting on Saturday, Oregonians can buy marijuana for recreational use at shops intended for that purpose.



cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok guys distance to canopy for veg? Eye Hortilux 600W Blue MH bulb


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok guys distance to canopy for veg? Eye Hortilux 600W Blue MH bulb


I use this chart as a base then react to how the plants behave


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I use this chart as a base then react to how the plants behaveView attachment 3794351


Perfect thanks the chart on the box obviously doesn't list caanibus


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Perfect thanks the chart on the box obviously doesn't list caanibus


Give it a few years, folks are coming around


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2016)

12" to 18 18" with an unvented hood.
Hold the back of your hand under the light. If it's too hot for your hand it's too hot for your plant.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like the party is starting in Oregon...
> 
> Recreational pot shops licensed in Oregon will open for business today
> "Workers harvest marijuana plants in a rural area near Corvallis, Ore., on Friday, Sept. 30, 2016. On Friday the recreational marijuana regulating body announ...";
> ...


I love when they say it has to be tested and labelled, why?
Is every bud the same, will the cannabinoids not shift while sitting?
What a waste of time and money.
They will always want weed to be a chemical with a specific content and not be a natural and variable thing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> 12" to 18 18" with an unvented hood.
> Hold the back of your hand under the light. If it's too hot for your hand it's too hot for your plant.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks it's my first hood for the hid but it is vented


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks it's my first hood for the hid but it is vented


it can grow almost to the glass if you can keep it cool.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it can grow almost to the glass if you can keep it cool.
> 
> 
> cof


Perfect


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

I love all of the stupid rules that only apply to cannabis. 
Can beer have labels that appeal to children? What does that even mean?

I recreated that light distance chart as an Excel file. 
Let me know if you have any changes to it in regards to what results you get.


```
Lumens >    16,000    27,500    50,000    53,000    92,000    140,000
Bulb >    150W    250W    400W    430W    600W    1,000W
4”    45,837    78,782    143,239    151,834    263,561    401,070
5”    29,335    50,420    91,673    97,174    168,679    256,685
6”    20,372    35,014    63,662    67,482    117,138    178,254
7”    14,967    25,725    46,772    49,578    86,061    130,962
8”    11,459    19,695    35,810    37,958    65,890    100,268
9”    9,054    15,562    28,294    29,992    52,061    79,224
10”    7,334    12,605    22,918    24,293    42,170    64,171
11”    6,061    10,417    18,941    20,077    34,851    53,034
12”    5,093    8,754    15,915    16,870    29,285    44,563
13”    4,340    7,459    13,561    14,375    24,952    37,971
14”    3,742    6,431    11,693    12,395    21,515    32,740
15”    3,259    5,602    10,186    10,797    18,742    28,521
16”    2,865    4,924    8,952    9,490    16,473    25,067
17”    2,538    4,362    7,930    8,406    14,592    22,205
18”    2,264    3,890    7,074    7,498    13,015    19,806
19”    2,032    3,492    6,349    6,729    11,681    17,776
20”    1,833    3,151    5,730    6,073    10,542    16,043
21”    1,663    2,858    5,197    5,509    9,562    14,551
22”    1,515    2,604    4,735    5,019    8,713    13,259
23”    1,386    2,383    4,332    4,592    7,972    12,131
24”    1,273    2,188    3,979    4,218    7,321    11,141
25”    1,173    2,017    3,667    3,887    6,747    10,267
26”    1,085    1,865    3,390    3,594    6,238    9,493
27”    1,006    1,729    3,144    3,332    5,785    8,803
28”    935    1,608    2,923    3,099    5,379    8,185
29”    872    1,499    2,725    2,889    5,014    7,630
30”    815    1,401    2,546    2,699    4,686    7,130
31”    763    1,312    2,385    2,528    4,388    6,678
32”    716    1,231    2,238    2,372    4,118    6,267
33”    673    1,157    2,105    2,231    3,872    5,893
34”    634    1,090    1,983    2,102    3,648    5,551
35”    599    1,029    1,871    1,983    3,442    5,238
36”    566    973    1,768    1,874    3,254    4,951
                       
    Too Close               
    Grow Zone               
    Too Far
```
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love all of the stupid rules that only apply to cannabis.
> Can beer have labels that appeal to children? What does that even mean?
> 
> I recreated that light distance chart as an Excel file.
> ...


Thank you I will. Just got back now need to setup the fan and the ducting and then I can start playing with the light height.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

We have air cooling


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> We have air cooling
> 
> View attachment 3794568


Coming along!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Coming along!


Yes sir:


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

You are going to need a bigger tent!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> You are going to need a bigger tent!


It's in the garage if need be in the room i have two 3x3 and a 2x4 and the 1K platinum ballast is on standy in case the cob light don't do it. I will be starting a new thread tonight I want to eliminate as many variables as I can between the two and I thinkn i am there with the roils now and the led and the hid. I am happy so far with temps and heat and light air is exhausting into the room. It's been a lot of trial and error and learning in a very short time.

Bigger tent and there's only two plants smh wait til then one goes into a 15 gallon pot of soil lmfao


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

Please post the link here when you have it up and running!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's in the garage if need be in the room i have two 3x3 and a 2x4 and the 1K platinum ballast is on standy in case the cob light don't do it. I will be starting a new thread tonight I want to eliminate as many variables as I can between the two and I thinkn i am there with the roils now and the led and the hid. I am happy so far with temps and heat and light air is exhausting into the room. It's been a lot of trial and error and learning in a very short time.
> 
> Bigger tent and there's only two plants smh wait til then one goes into a 15 gallon pot of soil lmfao


I hope no trolls mess with your thread there are some ppl that hate to see the light they favor lose in a comparison.

There are still some LED haters
I feel like I should delete this so as not to even start them lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Please post the link here when you have it up and running!


I will working in the room I will post the link tonight. I am just trying to decide which forum to post it in here In the indoor or if we go stir the shit with the trolls the n the LED section


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hope no trolls mess with your thread there are some ppl that hate to see the light they favor lose in a comparison.
> 
> There are still some LED haters
> I feel like I should delete this so as not to even start them lol.


I swear we were typing at the same time lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I swear we were typing at the same time lol


After GG's thread closed they are no doubt looking for something fuck up


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> After GG's thread closed they are no doubt looking for something fuck up


I'm new I got both lights I built the LED myself and I feel I built a fair comparison to the 600w hid. I want to see first hand for myself what's what. All the best shit and everything everyone over there bashes in just haven't seen it yet if you do things right. My pre built cob light was my hottest light so far rivaling the 600 hung vert last run in the same 3x3 lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm new I got both lights I built the LED myself and I feel I built a fair comparison to the 600w hid. I want to see first hand for myself what's what. All the best shit and everything everyone over there bashes in just haven't seen it yet if you do things right. My pre built cob light was my hottest light so far rivaling the 600 hung vert last run in the same 3x3 lol


I never did a real comparison, but I can say I pull more with my with my diy cob set to 376watts at the wall that my 600 hps did.

Not bashing HID at all and I used them for 5 yrs, but needed something more stealth and adjustable


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I never did a real comparison, but I can say I pull more with my with my diy cob set to 376watts at the wall that my 600 hps did.


How much of a difference?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I never did a real comparison, but I can say I pull more with my with my diy cob set to 376watts at the wall that my 600 hps did.





Evil-Mobo said:


> How much of a difference?


I am not great grower lets get that out first.

In a 4x4 with a 600 watt I NEVER broke a pound, usually like 12oz or less honestly even though it looked like more till dried.

In my 2x4 first run I pulled 16.85 oz with 376 watts


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I am not great grower lets get that out first.
> 
> In a 4x4 with a 600 watt I NEVER broke a pound, usually like 12oz or less honestly even though it looked like more till dried.
> 
> In my 2x4 first run I pulled 16.85 oz with 376 watts


Interesting. My first run with cmh 315 second half of flower and cob lifjt first half inoukked half a pound off of one plant dry. Then two more autos under the t5 two zips each. So that's my comparison. The vert grow I got killed with bugs and being away too long so jist got a qp of one plant. Third run the GG run that never flowered and now here we go. Figured fuck it it's like a reset let's get two clones and see what happens


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Interesting. My first run with cmh 315 second half of flower and cob lifjt first half inoukked half a pound off of one plant dry. Then two more autos under the t5 two zips each. So that's my comparison. The vert grow I got killed with bugs and being away too long so jist got a qp of one plant. Third run the GG run that never flowered and now here we go. Figured fuck it it's like a reset let's get two clones and see what happens


My second run with cobs was bug ridden, and yielded under or close to 10 zips, but I pulled it 2 weeks early
I ran 4 Blue Dream, and 2 Clemenine
2 of the plants yielded under an ounce, 1 of each I think. There were definitely problems with that grow. My current grow I flowered early because I am low on smoke, and good thing as OD was snatched.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Interesting. My first run with cmh 315 second half of flower and cob lifjt first half inoukked half a pound off of one plant dry. Then two more autos under the t5 two zips each. So that's my comparison. The vert grow I got killed with bugs and being away too long so jist got a qp of one plant. Third run the GG run that never flowered and now here we go. Figured fuck it it's like a reset let's get two clones and see what happens


Not bad from the T5s honestly


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

The other thing is the two clones come from someone who has run this strain for a long time and tried the different ways to grow it etc. So I have a comparison to solid grow and yield info. Of this goes fucked up its on me and that's how i want it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not bad from the T5s honestly


My quantum bad boy t5 has been my favorite light so far


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The other thing is the two clones come from someone who has run this strain for a long time and tried the different ways to grow it etc. So I have a comparison to solid grow and yield info. Of this goes fucked up its on me and that's how i want it


Usually things get fucked up based on my mistakes, like having pets able to get close to tent


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My quantum bad boy t5 has been my favorite light so far


I never flowered with T5, but they vegged my girls nice maybe as well as MH did for me prior


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2016)

First round of pulling tops today! Hit some marionberry and sour d, then after lunch here we're gonna top a big city lights, a few chocolate mint og, and a blue dream. These are plants that are ready now, we'll slowly creep up to full time harvesting soon enough.

We'll do 3 rounds of harvesting per plant, letting secondary stuff ripen up a bit I think it makes a difference.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> First round of pulling tops today! Hit some marionberry and sour d, then after lunch here we're gonna top a big city lights and a blue dream. These are plants that are ready now, we'll slowly creep up to full time harvesting soon enough.
> 
> We'll do 3 rounds of harvesting per plant, letting secondary stuff ripen up a bit I think it makes a difference.
> 
> View attachment 3794640


Nice tote whodat! You hand trimming this year or is that machine on the way?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice tote whodat! You hand trimming this year or is that machine on the way?


Likely some serious callouses and/or blisters from hand trimming by hand with that field of dreams Who calls his backyard!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

As requested:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/evils-transition-to-no-till-320w-cob-led-vs-600w-mh-hps-shootout.922612/


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> 12" to 18 18" with an unvented hood.
> Hold the back of your hand under the light. If it's too hot for your hand it's too hot for your plant.
> 
> 
> cof


I'm correcting myself. I have plants that are 8" from the ushio bulb without burn....open hood with good ac and fan.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow Gemu, trichs all the way to the tip of the leaf! IMPRESSIVE!
> looks like you everthing dialed in perfecty. Very nice work.
> very efficent and effective growing techniques. Will you be making hash with the trim?


Yep; the trim will be used to make BHO

Last time it turned into a bueatiful golden sap with the best high i've ever had; and i got 16% return off the trim.

Needsless to say I was very happy.

I used Teripinator for that grow; if I get consideratbly under 16% return off my trim this time around i'll probably re-visit that product 

Unfortunately I can't find any of the BHO from the last run.


---------------------------------------------------------
I've been on my winemaking/brewing game pretty ham lately; everything i've been making has turned out amazing. This craft is tedious as fuck; but very rewarding


Hefe-weizen (original recipe)



Citrus IPA (original recipe)


Blueberry Pinot Noir (winexpert island mist kit)- The kits turn out absolutly amazing. The Island Mist kits get you about 32 bottles for ~$90 (including the bottles themsevles which cost like $1 a piece).

I would pay $15/bottle for these; i paid about $2.80 a bottle to make them.

These kits are the shit. They take like 6 weeks from start to finish; unlike a lot of wines that take 6-24 months.

They are only 6.5%abv; but next time I make them i'll prime them up to 10-11%abv. Aparently upping the ABV by ~4% doesnt change flavor much; these go down like soda. Complete crowd pleasers. To up them to 10-11%abv you would just add ~4lbs of corn sugar at the beginning of fermentation

I ran out of green bottles while bottling; so I had to use some clear ones. I think the clear ones look better in general; but the guy at the brew show said to use green bottles for red wines. I'm pretty sure if I keep them in the dark it doesnt matter- but I havent had time to learn a bunch about why wine bottle color is important. Once I do i'll make science decisions instead of go with general consensus lol


Brunello di montalcino; this was a $170 kit (+ bottles/corks) and i messed up and lost ~2 gallons. The wine is amazing though; but won't be prime for about 6 months. These are Sangiovese grapes grown in Montalcino Italy. This is one of the highest regarded wine styles in italy. In this region the Sangiovese grapes apparently ripen very evenly which is why they make great wine. I hope mine does the grape justice. You usally cant find a bottle of Brunello for under $30; most are $50-120


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Yep; the trim will be used to make BHO
> 
> Last time it turned into a bueatiful golden sap with the best high i've ever had; and i got 16% return off the trim.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a great thing for me to be doing


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Yep; the trim will be used to make BHO
> 
> Last time it turned into a bueatiful golden sap with the best high i've ever had; and i got 16% return off the trim.
> 
> ...


You're killing me! Brunello what for real....lol. Wow! My favorite type of red wine! And good choice on the beer and the pinot.

I use to sell wine in another life before it became so trendy


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You're killing me! Brunello what for real....lol. Wow! My favorite type of red wine! And good choice on the beer and the pinot.
> 
> I use to sell wine in another life before it became so trendy


Not sure what Brunello is, but I love doing things myself, and love a good red wine!
Havent bought any wine in 6 months to be cheap, just drinking crappy PBR, the budget beer that isnt disgusting.


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

Yeah I used to work at a hydro/brewing shop. I got a brunello kit and a pinot Gris kit at a sharp discount (although they were both top quality). I really didnt know shit about wine when I worked there; I mostly worked on the grow side hah.

I'm very happy the wine expert there pointed me towards the Brunello and the Pinot Gris (slightly different than pinot grigo; but made with the same grape). Once i've perfecting the hobby i'll probably drop $170 for another Brunello kit and make sure I do it justice 

The Pinot Noir/blueberry is defenitly a dessert wine. Very sweet. The type of wine that people who don't like wine will absolutly love hah.
^"Island Mist" kits are fucking amazing if you don't know shit about making wine. https://www.homebrewsupply.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=island mist

They finish in 4-6 weeks and they taste amazing. 6.5 gallons of wine for a $50 kit + some re-usable supplies + 3x12 packs of bottles.

^I strongly suggest everybody tries making these. They have won a lot of blind taste test awards against some very prestigious makers. The $50 price tag doesnt make them cheap; it makes them a steal hah
------------------------------------------------
-6.5 gallon primay fermenting bucket with lid/ airlock ($20)
-6.5 gallon glass carboy ($35-40)
-Auto siphon ($15)
-Star-san no-rinse sanitizer (I get the $20 bottle cuz it will last a loooong time)
-Stirring spoon ($5)
-bottling bucket/bottling rod ($25)
-Hydrometer and beaker ($15) - this measures the density of your water; lets u know how much sugar is in it
-------------------------------------------------
^This is all of the re-usable equipment you need; i maybe left a thing or two out. Once you get this stuff you can make wine or beer with it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Yeah I used to work at a hydro/brewing shop. I got a brunello kit and a pinot Gris kit at a sharp discount (although they were both top quality). I really didnt know shit about wine when I worked there; I mostly worked on the grow side hah.
> 
> I'm very happy the wine expert there pointed me towards the Brunello and the Pinot Gris (slightly different than pinot grigo; but made with the same grape). Once i've perfecting the hobby i'll probably drop $170 for another Brunello kit and make sure I do it justice
> 
> ...


What kind of temp/humidity in home needed for these to work well?
Can you link the Brunello kit?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been enjoying Love My Goat-red by Bully Hills Vineyard. It's a tasty blend that runs around $11.


cof


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What kind of temp/humidity in home needed for these to work well?
> Can you link the Brunello kit?


Temp for wine you get a little wiggle room; if you can keep your wine between 65-75f during fermentation your gold. (Fermentation gives off temp, so your wine temp will be a few degreese above your air temp).

As far as humidity; your wine will be sealed from the air other than an air lock to let gas out as it ferments; humidity dont matter.

http://www.winexpert.com/wine?brand[]=531&keywords=Italian Brunello Style with Grape Skins&v=list&p=details

http://www.homebrewing.org/Selection-International-Italian-Brunello-w-Grape-Skins_p_2739.html

http://www.southernhomebrew.com/itbrwimakitw.html
^Damn they have it for $93

*IMO tho: Do a few kits that finish quickly and are cheap before you do an expensive wine that takes 6-24 months to age. You can do 4 quick wines in 2 months if you have double the above equipment.

At this point 2-3 months doesnt mean shit if your planning on aging for up to 2 years or more; enjoying a few bottles in between. Doing some quick kits will give you a fat wine supply and good experience before you buy in for the long run*



One of the reasons I left the store I worked at is cuz they gouged prices and I liked my customers too much to exploit them lol; but $93 for the kit is still a great deal

If you can keep everything that touches your wine sanitary (easy to do with star-san sanitizer and a bucket of water); and you can follow simple instructions; you will enjoy success and get kickass wine for dirt cheap.

Beer is a little bit more of a pain in the ass imo. You need more equipment; very worth doing tho.

Wine has a lot of room for error; you can make a few big mistakes and still have it turn out fine. With beer you could fuck up a tiny thing and ruin a batch hah.




Wine is easier to learn; harder to master

Beer is harder to learn; easier to master

(IMO at least)


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Ever tried ice wine? Sweetest drink ive ever had! I prefer a nice dryer niagra white wine, i think its picking season here too...

Edit: just checked its concord season


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ever tried ice wine? Sweetest drink ive ever had! I prefer a nice dryer niagra white wine, i think its picking season here too...


I havent gotten my hands on any yet  

Its cool stuff tho; the grapes freeze on the vine and then get pressed frozen; extra water stays in the grapes so the sugar that is released is more concentrated.

I like my complex dry wines personally; but they take a lot longer to make than sweet wines. And everybody I know wants my wine; so i'm making amazing cheap sweet fast finishing wines so the bottles arent so sad to let go of  Plus for people who don't drink a lot of wine; a sweet wine will make them very happy


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Temp for wine you get a little wiggle room; if you can keep your wine between 65-75f during fermentation your gold. (Fermentation gives off temp, so your wine temp will be a few degreese above your air temp).
> 
> As far as humidity; your wine will be sealed from the air other than an air lock to let gas out as it ferments; humidity dont matter.
> 
> ...


Thank for the links
Besides this you need the brew kit and that it I guess. The temp part will be the hardest for me unless I do it in early spring. I dont use hat/ac much as it is costly.


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thank for the links
> Besides this you need the brew kit and that it I guess. The temp part will be the hardest for me unless I do it in early spring. I dont use hat/ac much as it is costly.


Fair enough; the temp range can be pretty forgiving especially for red wines.

Beer is where the temp range is faaaaaaaaar more important; either way "fermentation" really only happens for like 1 week; then its mostly just waiting for particles to fall to the bottom and de-gassing your wines. I've found that wine is very forgiving. It starts getting super god damn complex when you start trying to figure out grape varities and the fine details of wine chemistry; then you wanna pull your hair out. You can get by without learning the super complex shit tho; kits always come with instructions- and theres really no way to get your hands on fresh grape juice so kits are pretty much your only choice- but they turn out extremely well


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Fair enough; the temp range can be pretty forgiving especially for red wines.
> 
> Beer is where the temp range is faaaaaaaaar more important; either way "fermentation" really only happens for like 1 week; then its mostly just waiting for particles to fall to the bottom and de-gassing your wines. I've found that wine is very forgiving. It starts getting super god damn complex when you start trying to figure out grape varities and the fine details of wine chemistry; then you wanna pull your hair out. You can get by without learning the super complex shit tho; kits always come with instructions- and theres really no way to get your hands on fresh grape juice so kits are pretty much your only choice- but they turn out extremely well


I can sell a few bottles to make back some of the cost I suppose.
Ill do it the first time when I havent smoked in an hour or so to make sure I dont screw up.
I can autopilot stuff do all the time, but new things sometimes require a slightly clear head


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I can sell a few bottles to make back some of the cost I suppose.
> Ill do it the first time when I havent smoked in an hour or so to make sure I dont screw up.
> I can autopilot stuff do all the time, but new things sometimes require a slightly clear head


My cost/bottle for $50 kits is about $2.80 ($50 kit + $35 for bottling); people are more than willing to buy them for $10.

It costs ~$85 to do 32 bottles of those island mist kits; $10/bottle = $320. Thats $235 profit; which is like 276% profit- anybody would be happy to buy the Island Mist wines primed up to 11%abv for ~$10 a piece; Once you do a few wines its really not that much work; and i'm sure you can find a way to order bottles in bulk to drop your price. The bottle makes up over $1 of the $2.80/bottle lol

I've Crunched through these numbers many times hah. But $235 PROFIT off a $85 investment aint bad.

I'm willing to spend $15 for a bottle of decent wine; selling a bottle of great wine for $10 is not difficult at all.

If you sell almost all your first 32 bottle batch; you would pay off an entire initial investment for a decent wine making setup; even if you work with $100-150 kits there is still really good margin; but IMO these $50 kits are more "likeable" for most people


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> My cost/bottle for $50 kits is about $2.80 ($50 kit + $35 for bottling); people are more than willing to buy them for $10.
> 
> It costs ~$85 to do 32 bottles of those island mist kits; $10/bottle = $320. Thats $235 profit; which is like 276% profit- anybody would be happy to buy the Island Mist wines primed up to 11%abv for ~$10 a piece; Once you do a few wines its really not that much work; and i'm sure you can find a way to order bottles in bulk to drop your price. The bottle makes up over $1 of the $2.80/bottle lol
> 
> ...


I dont have many ppl around me to buy wine, but I am sure I can find some.

I also eventually want to make IPA and dark beers


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont have many ppl around me to buy wine, but I am sure I can find some.
> 
> I also eventually want to make IPA and dark beers


Oh trust me; if you make your own wine everybody you know will want some hah.

Its kinda like people wanting to get their hands on your homegrow; if you have it they will come.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Oh trust me; if you make your own wine everybody you know will want some hah.
> 
> Its kinda like people wanting to get their hands on your homegrow; if you have it they will come.


I cant find the $1 bottles.
$25 -$28 shipped for 12 bottles in green depending on shoulder shape


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

https://morewinemaking.com/category/wine-bottles.html

https://morewinemaking.com/products/wine-corker-italian-table-top.html?gclid=CjwKEAjwvb2_BRCb_s7Yo7_ZlHASJABz6L0j0iCzENVL0iCN8zjczonVrbvBdhXVhh5y-9IfXuO4-xoCq1Lw_wcB
^Thats the single largest investment in bottling wine

You should see if you have any local homebrew stores; if you can't find cheap bottles then that could be a pain in the ass o: Things like amazon prime offer free shipping on some things though as far as I understand; i'm sure if you shop around you could find a wholesaler with free shipping though; you might have to buy reletive bulk tho.


I've been paying $13+tax for 12 bottles; so 13.91 or $1.15/bottle- your prices would bring them up to $2.33/bottle and once you have all your permenant eqiupment that would put you at ~$3.40/bottle; still a pretty decent deal


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

For commercial breweries packaging is literally their largest expense; if a 2000 gallon batch got contaminated they would dump it well before bottling hah

Packaging is a pain in the balls- you can get around it by kegging beer. You can't get around it for wine


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> https://morewinemaking.com/category/wine-bottles.html
> 
> https://morewinemaking.com/products/wine-corker-italian-table-top.html?gclid=CjwKEAjwvb2_BRCb_s7Yo7_ZlHASJABz6L0j0iCzENVL0iCN8zjczonVrbvBdhXVhh5y-9IfXuO4-xoCq1Lw_wcB
> ^Thats the single largest investment in bottling wine
> ...


I didnt even consider a corker.
I have to wait on this, I cant risk charging all this and have a flop or something lol


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt even consider a corker.
> I have to wait on this, I cant risk charging all this and have a flop or something lol


 Just keep the idea in yo mind- brewing is lots of fun

I've put probably $1500 into my equipment over the last 6 months (i don't toke tho).

Its not as much of a money making hobby; its much more a fun hobby. Once you spend enough cash on it you can make money off it tho hah


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Just keep the idea in yo mind- brewing is lots of fun
> 
> I've put probably $1500 into my equipment over the last 6 months (i don't toke tho).
> 
> Its not as much of a money making hobby; its much more a fun hobby. Once you spend enough cash on it you can make money off it tho hah


I want to do it for the wine, but would need to make money to pay for it is the problem. I dont have the money without credit cards. Oh well I will when the time is right


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 1, 2016)

What up crew. Got to post some out door pics. Only have two plants. One is a bb freebie and the other is from doc. Well been working on as a diesel tech. Well hope the 600 crew members are doing good. Also any new strains. Coming out


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What up crew. Got to post some out door pics. Only have two plants. One is a bb freebie and the other is from doc. Well been working on as a diesel tech. Well hope the 600 crew members are doing good. Also any new strains. Coming out


Hey bro!
Lets see those pics!
I have some BB beans popping right now
Hoping for 2 girls each of 2 strains.
No pheno hunting just flower them when they are big enough and hope they show sex, but other wise just pull the boys and maybe throw outside and see if they will make pollen in the winter


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 2, 2016)

Estimating the yield off the 630w of LEC

-I just took all the nugs off the stems that have been drying for a few days. 960g of un-trimmed nugs that need a little more drying.

I'm assuming about 750g of trimed nugs
100g trim ~10% return on hash

So I imagine it will be about 700g trimmed nugs - 10g top class BHO off the 630w.


I can dig it, thats over 1gpw.

I'll update with final #s. To re-post a pic for reference:


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2016)

VOTING THREADS FOR THE COMPETITION:
http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-1-breeders-boutique.922651/

http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-2-breeders-boutique.922652/#post-13009212


----------



## numberfour (Oct 2, 2016)

DST said:


> VOTING THREADS FOR THE COMPETITION:
> http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-1-breeders-boutique.922651/
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-2-breeders-boutique.922652/#post-13009212


Dam, that feeling you get when you know you've put in the worst photo haha. Good luck to all, some great entry's to choose from.


----------



## moondance (Oct 2, 2016)

JB x ED  
Franks Gift x ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

My freebie seed from Breeders boutique. Not sure what strain. But very sweet smell. And a shot with bb pin up on doc' s strain. Gader balls


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

The one with the Coles along the sides and thin, leafs are the freebie from bb


----------



## pjd907 (Oct 2, 2016)

Whats up guys??? Havent posted on this site in quite a long time..... just ordered my 600 watt hps. Im using it in a 4x4 tent. Im hoping its enough light in that area to get some nice dense buds. What r some good strains that stay on the shorter side with a good yield?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

Is breeders boutique still having a 50% off sale?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Is breeders boutique still having a 50% off sale?


I think it was till end of last month


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think it was till end of last month


Yeah you are right, 30th it was


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2016)

Blue dream stacked up


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

Just seen a banner. Anyway, I can get in still? If not it's cool. Still a great price on seeds. For sure. Looking at dog. And qq again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Ask


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Just seen a banner. Anyway, I can get in still? If not it's cool. Still a great price on seeds. For sure. Looking at dog. And qq again


@DST @Don Gin and Ton


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think it was till end of last month


Would happen when I'm gone. Well that's what I get


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ask
> 
> @DST @Don Gin and Ton


They have always been good to me. Great people to know on here


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice tote whodat! You hand trimming this year or is that machine on the way?


Hand trim after its dry, not my job thank god. All the fan leaf is taken off prior to drying. We do that with these-


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 2, 2016)

DST said:


> VOTING THREADS FOR THE COMPETITION:
> http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-1-breeders-boutique.922651/
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-2-breeders-boutique.922652/#post-13009212



casted!  only voting I'll be doing this year lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> casted!  only voting I'll be doing this year lol


Im voting for Mickey Mouse, I think he would make a better choice for office lol

I will cast a vote tomorrow after I have thought about it


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Would happen when I'm gone. Well that's what I get


You can get 50% off until the 9th October Cali. And the we are stopping the advertising as the competition will stop then.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 3, 2016)

DST said:


> You can get 50% off until the 9th October Cali. And the we are stopping the advertising as the competition will stop then.


Is there a code for this?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

50RIU


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 3, 2016)

Awesome thanks guess it's time to shop for more beans I don't need lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

No worries! I've been slacking with shipping, moving house has had to take priority.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No worries! I've been slacking with shipping, moving house has had to take priority.


Life happens

Cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

with annoying regularity...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2016)

gd afternoon 6.......

 
chernobyl / slymer


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> gd afternoon 6.......
> 
> View attachment 3796203
> chernobyl / slymer


Nice!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice!!


Very! 

I am waiting to hear back on Hortilux on my warranty claim for my 600W gold digital ballast. I am trying to swing a pay the difference upgrade..........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2016)

Stay safe out their, the rippers are out. 
a dog is a mans best friend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm with you in spirit as I work on this drawing


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I'm with you in spirit as I work on this drawing
> View attachment 3796355


Love it


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2016)

Sour D

Before-




After-



Ready to hang for a week, and then a hand trim.

Blue frost-



After trimming it goes into bags each with a bovida pack for curing.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2016)

Look at that......A World of Goo....drenched...wow...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Look at that......A World of Goo....drenched...wow...


We got some rain past two days.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2016)

Dude, I was seeing a wet world....a dank world....that was fun. LOL


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Oct 3, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D
> 
> Before-
> View attachment 3796504
> ...


Looking good what type of bags do you use for curing?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Looking good what type of bags do you use for curing?


Turkey bags in a contractor bag.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 3, 2016)

Just put my order in. On my list, Dog- r, dippsy, qq, plemon. From breeders boutique.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Just put my order in. On my list, Dog- r, dippsy, qq, plemon. From breeders boutique.


They should be at you door soon, at least mine were, about a week to Cali.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Once I find the stash. My house is in bags/boxes all over the place. My pal who let me use his old place has had an eviction notice for sub letting it to me too. Never rains but it pours.


----------



## moondance (Oct 4, 2016)

Good Fucking Morning 600, it's a great day, the sun is finally out LOL. JB x Engineers Dream - Breeders Boutique love it!!! Great pain medication. 3 weeks to go, maybe 4 depends on the first frost.


----------



## moondance (Oct 4, 2016)

Franks Gift x ?  
Warning - Random Oil Pan Porn!!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 4, 2016)

Busy day refurbishing 6" outtake Intake bringing air from my bathroom 
New temp controller and my light hung back up

Shelf and plants will be in tomorrow then I can work in veg room underneath


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton what happened pal? what happened to your house with the pretty drapes?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

DST said:


> You can get 50% off until the 9th October Cali. And the we are stopping the advertising as the competition will stop then.


how did the advertising go for you DST?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how did the advertising go for you DST?


We'll not be breaking even on new customers, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

well the contest was a lot of fun, thanks for sponsoring it!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2016)

ED....and she isn't a horse.
 
 
Engineers Dream.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

looks nice and frosty, well done!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @Don Gin and Ton what happened pal? what happened to your house with the pretty drapes?


 long story short DAT. We split up, she kept the house and contents. Cat included thank F. I'm financially screwed and have no fixed address. But ya know it could be worse.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

dont worry, things will get better. I thought you liked the cat, haha! haha. bright side, your free to do and go anywhere without that ball and chain anymore! the possibles are LIMITLESS!! have you thought about leaving the UK.?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Things are better Amber & I did like the cat tbh.

I was due to go and take over from jig for a while but that's out. Yeah Life's been non stop fun this year.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> long story short DAT. We split up, she kept the house and contents. Cat included thank F. I'm financially screwed and have no fixed address. But ya know it could be worse.


That sux, but AS DAT said "The World is your oyster"
I hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Things are better Amber & I did like the cat tbh.
> 
> I was due to go and take over from jig for a while but that's out. Yeah Life's been non stop fun this year.


Do you have other plans for the farm or somewhere else?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Cheers man, I'll figure something out I always do. No idea regards the farm at the moment man. Need a place to live first lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers man, I'll figure something out I always do. No idea regards the farm at the moment man. Need a place to live first lol


Hopefully your new flat is just round the corner!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Just thought I would interject something. How does one leave anywhere without funds to do so? Yeah, being that Im in the same boat, its a fucked situation. You cant go anywhere without money, so no matter how many outs you think there are (leaving the UK, etc), if you dont have money to do so you are fucked (as I am now). I have been offered some work provided I get myself there via airmiles, but guess what, you need money to pay the fucking taxes on the fucking free air miles. FUCKED.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

I'll sort something out bassman. Places I've seen for the price range are palace's as you can imagine.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

And I wasnt trying to bring any negativity to the convo, just some views. People always say dont worry things will be ok, but this aint no fairy tale. Shit is not ok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just thought I would interject something. How does one leave anywhere without funds to do so? Yeah, being that Im in the same boat, its a fucked situation. You cant go anywhere without money, so no matter how many outs you think there are (leaving the UK, etc), if you dont have money to do so you are fucked (as I am now). I have been offered some work provided I get myself there via airmiles, but guess what, you need money to pay the fucking taxes on the fucking free air miles. FUCKED.


I asked my new lass if she fancied doing a bank with me and hitting south America under new identities. She well down for it. Think she's a keeper pheno for sure.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Definitely a keeper


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

hopefully she smokes weed. then for sure, yeah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Nah she's not into it. Keeps up with my other indulgences no bother though. Doesn't mind what anyone chooses to do tho so ita all good.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just thought I would interject something. How does one leave anywhere without funds to do so? Yeah, being that Im in the same boat, its a fucked situation. You cant go anywhere without money, so no matter how many outs you think there are (leaving the UK, etc), if you dont have money to do so you are fucked (as I am now). I have been offered some work provided I get myself there via airmiles, but guess what, you need money to pay the fucking taxes on the fucking free air miles. FUCKED.


Growing and selling weed has worked for me  I say go balls out on growing.

Space candy ALMOST ready-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

jeez us you R damn good at growing ! thats for sure Whodat. . That has got to be the finest specimens, that space candy stuff...that i have seen anywhere on the weed forums this season. It sure looks terrific, i wonder what how it smokes up. I love how the leaves have turned yellow. Do you know any outdoor farmers that have there monsters in pots on wheels so if they like, they can wheel them into a building with electric lights to finish them out to the Max? before the cold and rain. Seems like a lot of farmers dont have a choice but to chop around now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Growing and selling weed has worked for me  I say go balls out on growing.
> 
> Space candy ALMOST ready-
> View attachment 3797033


Amen Who! Have to walk before I run tho and start from minus never mind scratch. I'll get there though.

What does the inside of that giant ball of green look like?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

The cheap O 15$ battery pens SUCK big league. The $35 0.Pen Vape 2.0 is leaps and bounds better. Trust me .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm LOVING my new Dab pen and dabbing period. Wow so much less product is used and the stuff I got is wicked batch of Green Crack


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm LOVING my new Dab pen and dabbing period. Wow so much less product is used and the stuff I got is wicked batch of Green Crack
> 
> View attachment 3797066


That's what I use...very nice toy.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> That's what I use...very nice toy.


Good to know from someone who's had it a while thanks. I love this thing man. The guy from the store really didn't steer me wrong it's what he uses too so I'm happy. Now I'm not sure if the other one I ordered will get any use lol......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow that's a bad ass dabbing pen . Thanks for the heads up, I will get that one. Green crack sounds like a really nice strain as well, great reviews. The one downer with co2oil ,not that big of a deal to me , it has no flavor, even with the gg#4craft reserve that was ridiculously expensive, no flavor,


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow that's a bad ass dabbing pen . Thanks for the heads up, I will get that one. Green crack sounds like a really nice strain as well, great reviews. The one downer with co2oil ,not that big of a deal to me , it has no flavor, even with the gg#4craft reserve that was ridiculously expensive, no flavor,


I have found the high from the oil doesn't hit my body pain barely at all, and when I have made my own vape juice with VG/PG mix it takes A LOT of flower to get the strength where I need it. (high tolerance) This green crack taste great and is strong as hell I barely use it all day. I can see this lasting longer and it's just more convenient for the reasons we all know about vaping vs cigs already so no need to rehash all that. 

I paid $55 for mine at the shop he said he knocked a few bucks off for me. It's easy to use and clean and you don't leak oil etc. And you use it less (at least I do). 

Plus with the dab pen I don't feel like a crack head heating up a needle and stuff which is honestly why I had never tried it before....... but to each their own I'm stoned and rambling off  

Cheers!


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2016)

Built like a Chevy....nice silicone lined hash stash...ceramic dual-coil..
Long battery life. No mess.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I asked my new lass if she fancied doing a bank with me and hitting south America under new identities. She well down for it. Think she's a keeper pheno for sure.


I Love the attitude.

I might add "it will work out" too, but I would be doing it from the perspective 
of someone whose head flew off only yesterday (I was on that list sadly).

I would say it for many reasons. Never give in to Spite.

Don you remind me of this Most British, and Most Excellent, Tune:




....very, very much actually LMAO!

I realize that when I write "British" I might be asking for a 
"Piss Off! We're the People's Front Of Judea!" response. So be it! :0)


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nah she's not into it. Keeps up with my other indulgences no bother though. Doesn't mind what anyone chooses to do tho so ita all good.


"Burn One Down"

Let us burn one
from end to end
and pass it over
to me my friend
burn it long, we'll burn it slow
to light me up before I go

if you don't like my fire
then don't come around
cause I'm gonna burn one down
yes I'm gonna burn one down

*my choice is what I choose to do
and if I'm causing no harm
it shouldn't bother you
your choice is who you choose to be
and if your causin' no harm
then you're alright with me*

if you don't like my fire
then don't come around
cause I'm gonna burn one down
yes I'm gonna burn one down

herb the gift from the earth
and what's from the earth
is of the greatest worth
so before you knock it try it first
you'll see it's a blessing
and its not a curse

if you don't like my fire
then don't come around
cause I'm gonna burn one down
yes I'm gonna burn one down


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3797070
> Built like a Chevy....nice silicone lined hash stash...ceramic dual-coil..
> Long battery life. No mess.


Sweet is that a cover or it came blue?

To keep thread on topic.......lol,.......still waiting on Hortilux to get back to me with a shipping label etc for my 600w ballast I want her back ASAP to start vegging my next round of plants. This was a straight hookup from two good guys I know.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

I am with you evil mobo . Using the torch and pipe has kept me away from dabbing. I checked the evolve web site and looked at a parts diagram showing how it is made . I am impressed. Very stealth and clean heating. My health issues include hyper sensitivity to toxins, I have to have the purest product and delivery system or I feel ill. That one looks appealing, thank you for the post! Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am with you evil mobo . Using the torch and pipe has kept me away from dabbing. I checked the evolve web site and looked at a parts diagram showing how it is made . I am impressed. Very stealth and clean heating. My health issues include hyper sensitivity to toxins, I have to have the purest product and delivery system or I feel ill. That one looks appealing, thank you for the post! Cheers


You're welcome and I am in the same boar which is why I am switching back to soil and trying my hand at no till for the first time......so we will see the next thing is researching how to make my own concentrate to feed the pen then I'm in business and this was all worth it lol.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Growing and selling weed has worked for me  I say go balls out on growing.
> 
> Space candy ALMOST ready-
> View attachment 3797033


Well buddy, lmao, need fucking money for that too, for supplies. Im not talking about the conventional, I dont have money which means a few hundred on hand, Im talking about not having shit, negative zero on hand


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

I dont have the high tolerance of others here and fear dabbing might be too much especially when I have to own all that stuff like a torch.
But that pen looks way more approachable, and I bet easier to control dose.

At that price I might try it.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2016)

I recently bought an Aspire K4 start Kit for $42-same style as the yocan. I'm waiting for the propylene glycol to arrive to dilute the oil from a thick sludge to a viscus liquid.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I recently bought an Aspire K4 start Kit for $42-same style as the yocan. I'm waiting for the propylene glycol to arrive to dilute the oil from a sludge to a viscus liquid.
> 
> 
> cof


Maybe that can make concentrates weaker for low tolerance folks like me to get feet wet too


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> jeez us you R damn good at growing ! thats for sure Whodat. . That has got to be the finest specimens, that space candy stuff...that i have seen anywhere on the weed forums this season. It sure looks terrific, i wonder what how it smokes up. I love how the leaves have turned yellow. Do you know any outdoor farmers that have there monsters in pots on wheels so if they like, they can wheel them into a building with electric lights to finish them out to the Max? before the cold and rain. Seems like a lot of farmers dont have a choice but to chop around now.


I helped harvest some space candy last year, it's back this year for a reason  great tasting fruity smoke.

Instead of wheeling plants around I'd assume just grow em in a greenhouse. We're only harvesting what's ripe right now, got a stretch of nice weather ahead of us here so that's great for the late finishers. We'll only harvest early if we see a mold issue on particular plants. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Amen Who! Have to walk before I run tho and start from minus never mind scratch. I'll get there though.
> 
> What does the inside of that giant ball of green look like?


They are cleaned out thoroughly on the insides so not much in there but dead leaves.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2016)

@whodatnation - how does that wall of Blue Dream smell?

My house has never smelled that good!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2016)

@Dr.Amber Trichome - That drawing is fantastic! Your art is taking on a whole new dimension!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @whodatnation - how does that wall of Blue Dream smell?
> 
> My house has never smelled that good!


Love then fruity strains


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2016)

Well going to see what strains I have. Stopped growing inside. Because of my a.c . But now ready to fire up the t5, 8 bulb setup. And my 2, 600w lights. Got seeds from Breeders boutique, and seeds from fellow growers from the club.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2016)

Lol, need to change my name to room grower


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2016)

Also still have my own seeds. Dog x dippsy, purple Cadillac x dippsy, grand daddy x dippsy. All came out fire.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 4, 2016)

3x4x6.5' space is 600 watt overkill? Currently running Sun 315 lec Trying to increase yield. Will 600 out yield the 315? Thoughts?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @whodatnation - how does that wall of Blue Dream smell?
> 
> My house has never smelled that good!


Got what looks like 3 different phenos, the chunkier one is fairly pungent I like it.
Sorry, that didn't help lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Lol, need to change my name to room grower


Ill take your old handle as I am growing in the closet now lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 3x4x6.5' space is 600 watt overkill? Currently running Sun 315 lec Trying to increase yield. Will 600 out yield the 315? Thoughts?


I say as long as your temps arent too high it isnt overkill


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 4, 2016)

With winter coming on shouldn't be. Maybe 600 watts of cob. Should be a little cooler too. Thanks baseman


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ill take your old handle as I am growing in the closet now lol


When I started growing it was in my closet. I still start, in a closet. But use half my room to grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> When I started growing it was in my closet. I still start, in a closet. But use half my room to grow.


Have to be stealth here now that owner moved into other half of duplex


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> With winter coming on shouldn't be. Maybe 600 watts of cob. Should be a little cooler too. Thanks baseman


Im running 400W of cobs in 2x4x5 tent


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2016)

Fireballs x smelly cherry, it's my little pip I was sexing I have cuts of her back and a mate has them


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2016)

Been busy but forgot to pick my bulb up when swapping lights back over so need to go grab that from the 8x4....

 

Also potted my 12 pips and got them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I'm with you in spirit as I work on this drawing
> View attachment 3796355


Awesome picture Amber!


----------



## moondance (Oct 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 3x4x6.5' space is 600 watt overkill? Currently running Sun 315 lec Trying to increase yield. Will 600 out yield the 315? Thoughts?


4x4x6 600 Vertical, you can totally do it lol, that is Engineers Dream from Breeder Boutique, great for pain!


----------



## moondance (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning 600 Club, I hope everyone is high and happy today. Okay random rant - how fucking hard is it to return a damn email, not hard right! I don't know what the deal is with some of these graphic artists, I need a job done, here it is you don't even have to design it. Maybe it's time for me to find someone local and stop looking online, why are people so flaky. Okay rant over thanks for listening. 
The girls are doing great almost time to take some cuts, but I got to get a new cloner system first. Here is a shot of Plemon, tall and short Dogs, White Widow and the clones of JB x ED and Franks Gift x ?. Still sexing the Psycho Killer, Fireballs and Neon Creep. Have the best day you can, Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

moondance said:


> Morning 600 Club, I hope everyone is high and happy today. Okay random rant - how fucking hard is it to return a damn email, not hard right! I don't know what the deal is with some of these graphic artists, I need a job done, here it is you don't even have to design it. Maybe it's time for me to find someone local and stop looking online, why are people so flaky. Okay rant over thanks for listening.
> The girls are doing great almost time to take some cuts, but I got to get a new cloner system first. Here is a shot of Plemon, tall and short Dogs, White Widow and the clones of JB x ED and Franks Gift x ?. Still sexing the Psycho Killer, Fireballs and Neon Creep. Have the best day you can, Peace, be safe MD. View attachment 3797403View attachment 3797404


@Dr.Amber Trichome might could help you eh?

Edit: I hear you on the email though. Thats seriously one of my pet peeves, especially when you answer other shit asap.


----------



## moondance (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome might could help you eh?
> 
> Edit: I hear you on the email though. Thats seriously one of my pet peeves, especially when you answer other shit asap.


That is a fantastic idea, I would love that really. I get people have jobs, but to not respond at all, when a quick return email to say "sorry I am to busy" or "not interested" takes like a few seconds to do. I even respond to the emails for like when I give free stuff, and it's gone but they still email. I just think it is a courtesy thing, or I am just old school LOL. 
Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

moondance said:


> I even respond to the emails for like when I give free stuff, and it's gone but they still email. I just think it is a courtesy thing, or I am just old school LOL.


Yeah its called common courtesy. I don't think its old school but perhaps I am wrong. I teach my kids common courtesy because I fucking hate when people dont reciprocate the same . Yeah I betcha DrAmberTrichome could help with the graphic arts, hope so anyway. Peace


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 5, 2016)

Checking out the 600 watt lights there are many. Opinions on the best? For my space 3x4x6.5'. 

Want to finish out some clones n a SOG too. Space is very limited height wise 3.5'. 3x4'. Been using this space to veg with 300 Mars hydro. I don't think this light will do the job. Suggestions.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

Buds, I meant to mention in earlier....that photo of your duct going to
your filter has the filter way too blocked....not getting 6" of flow out of that.

Can you tilt the filter?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Checking out the 600 watt lights there are many. Opinions on the best? For my space 3x4x6.5'.
> 
> Want to finish out some clones n a SOG too. Space is very limited height wise 3.5'. 3x4'. Been using this space to veg with 300 Mars hydro. I don't think this light will do the job. Suggestions.


A digital ballast and a ushio bulb work well for me.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm using the same as cof, working great.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Buds, I meant to mention in earlier....that photo of your duct going to
> your filter has the filter way too blocked....not getting 6" of flow out of that.
> 
> Can you tilt the filter?


I will try that but with it being a 315cmh light il see what temps are like first


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh Fact.

I just bought a Sun Systems Kit + 4' tent. I am finally getting a second tent. ;0)

I am hoping to just use the new tent as the intake for the second....for the one
fan+filter to handle both. I cannot impact the power bill too badly.

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2016)

@Mohican , thanks Mo! appreciate the kind word.
@Vnsmkr , hope your going to be ok! Thanks for thinking about me, appreciate that!
@moondance . I would love to help you out, but i am not a graphic artist. I am a fine artist and only do one of a kind original art . I never use a computer to create art. Mostly just pencil, paper, eraser and clay these days. Good Luck to you.

Have a nice 600 day stoners.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2016)

Yo DST mate, I like to read books as well. This book is pretty good so far, dark twisted humor.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

New Temptations, New Terrors.

Hoo hoo!

:0)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok 600 club need some input here......

This is how awesome Eyev Hortilux is and why I support them. They're swapping me out from my 600W gold to a 1K platinum if I pay the shipping to them on the bad ballast. 

So then my question is a vote maybe but not my thread lol.....

This leaves me with no light for my 3x3..........

Do I"
- Buy another 600W gold and run the Blue MH for veg
- Buy an inda gro 200 for the 3x3 for veg
- Buy a 315 CMH for the 3x3 for veg

Decisions decisions..........


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

If you can I would go the CMH, less heat than the 600 and you can use use it in larger area 
later if needed.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yo DST mate, I like to read books as well. This book is pretty good so far, dark twisted humor.
> View attachment 3797629
> View attachment 3797630


We have some Amis. One of Mrs Ds fave books is Times Arrow. I have read one of his as well but for the life of me can't remember what....


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2016)

View of the garden from a roof top-
 

Stay sticky folks.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 5, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View of the garden from a roof top-
> View attachment 3797989
> 
> Stay sticky folks.
> View attachment 3797990


Beautiful viewdat whodat


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View of the garden from a roof top-
> View attachment 3797989
> 
> Stay sticky folks.
> View attachment 3797990


Happy harvesting who.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2016)

Enjoy the chopping haha, I'm busy blasting 90g of scrag through tube this morning and setting off in the chamber before I start on my 3x3 this morning


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2016)

End blow off tube and all stuff fell into the wax gutted so I binned it haha, been sorting the cuboard got my bulb as I forgot yesterday


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 6, 2016)

Morning 600, could use some good luck vibes today, growing that plemon out and shes pretty good size 5 weeks into flower...anyone whos grown one can tell ya she isnt stealth...however ive never needed odor control in my area, so i never bothered to get any...but...this morning when i left for work i set my alarm as normal but unlike most days i let my dog run free in the basement instead of in her cage.bad move, i forgot i have a motion detector there and as i type this i have half the local police force at my house "checking for any break ins" i am on my way there now...wish me that luck i spoke of earlier


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Morning 600, could use some good luck vibes today, growing that plemon out and shes pretty good size 5 weeks into flower...anyone whos grown one can tell ya she isnt stealth...however ive never needed odor control in my area, so i never bothered to get any...but...this morning when i left for work i set my alarm as normal but unlike most days i let my dog run free in the basement instead of in her cage.bad move, i forgot i have a motion detector there and as i type this i have half the local police force at my house "checking for any break ins" i am on my way there now...wish me that luck i spoke of earlier


Squeeky bum time Bccchance, good luck mate.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 6, 2016)

Holy fuck all! It may not be the p.c. thing to say but damn im glad im white! I made it to my house before the police did! By the time they showed up i had my alarm off, dog returned to the proper area, and met them at the street where i proceeded to cuss them out for taking so damn long, they never even got within 100 feet of my front door and even appologised and waived the false alarm ticket they usually put on your door....whew, carbon filter on order....


----------



## Javadog (Oct 6, 2016)

Bad Boy! Good Luck! Whew!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2016)

I love happy endings!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love happy endings!


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2016)

Last couple of days for voting people.

http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-2-breeders-boutique.922652/page-2

http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-1-breeders-boutique.922651/


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2016)

3 votes I'm creeping up there!  I'm realizing tits would have def been superior to babies lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> 3 votes I'm creeping up there!  I'm realizing tits would have def been superior to babies lol


Always go with the tits bro , you can't go wrong


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> 3 votes I'm creeping up there!  I'm realizing tits would have def been superior to babies lol


If you'd been on the forum my wife's on for bairns you'd have won hands down lad. Looks like you are winning anyway with the huge boobies on branches you are growing


----------



## budolskie (Oct 7, 2016)

Dog shatter,


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice bud. Kind of looks like a fried egg lol.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2016)

Bcl got some purple in it


----------



## budolskie (Oct 7, 2016)

Il can't wait it to have a little tester tomorrow, will get sum pics of my 8x4 and be sorting the veg area, I have 2 leds and a 2 tube t5 to hang on bottom of my shelf too light the veg up its 3x3x3ft


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2016)

Chocolate mint og with a beautiful purple fade-


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 7, 2016)

More chocolate mint-
 



BCL- plant on the left has been picked on twice, one on the right only had the tops taken off.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> More chocolate mint-
> View attachment 3799469
> 
> 
> ...


The plant that keeps on giving. 
Choc Mint looks delicious.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2016)

It is weird to see trees taking on the lovely colorations....amazing.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It is weird to see trees taking on the lovely colorations....amazing.


I dont appreciate Normal trees when they change color just when weed does.
Maybe I need to try to appreciate the rest of nature more.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 8, 2016)

Well I will be staying in the 600 Club guys at least for veg 

The new Gold E Ballast should be here on Tuesday and I will get it up and fire up the Blue MH and move my veg ladies over under it to blow up


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2016)

I think I am going to harvest the MDL1 today. She smells amazing!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont appreciate Normal trees when they change color just when weed does.
> Maybe I need to try to appreciate the rest of nature more.


Absolutely bassman


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe I need to try to appreciate the rest of nature more.


Yep as much as possible


----------



## budolskie (Oct 8, 2016)

Busy morning 
Two 5.5 lumps shifted 8.8 for 400


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks less like an egg now enjoy de dabs.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 9, 2016)

Cuboard looks canny now I just need to cut the doors off my old 4x4 tent and fix them cuboard and making the top light proof .... Might even try a couple autos underneath I been looking at 60-65 days from seed


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 9, 2016)

White OG; she turned out pretty nice. You open 1 jar and you immediately smell it 10 feet away. Touch a nug and it will nearly stick to you. Break one up by hand and your fingers are covered in resin and you reak until you scrub your hands big time


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> White OG; she turned out pretty nice. You open 1 jar and you immediately smell it 10 feet away. Touch a nug and it will nearly stick to you. Break one up by hand and your fingers are covered in resin and you reak until you scrub your hands big time
> View attachment 3800745 View attachment 3800746 View attachment 3800748 View attachment 3800749 View attachment 3800750


Did she flower like an OG or like an indica?
I can almost smell from here just looking at it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2016)

Gem u grow some of the world s best stickiest


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 9, 2016)

I appreciate it!

And hah i'm not sure- i've never grown an indica. I've got 5 Blueberry plants vegging tho to see if there a a worthy pheno- they will be my first

This WoG cut was from a bagseed I popped and i've been growing it exclusively for about a year

Bloom Characteristics: It stretches like mad and its as branchy as tits (I dont care if that doesnt make sense.) It requires perfect pruning pre-flower or you get a shitload of larf instead of fat nugs. Its one of those that nearly triples in height over 2-3 weeks and grows like 15 new branches per branch (if that makes sense).


I'm kinda hoping i'll have one of the fem blueberrys herma little (I may very well force it) so I can get a Blueberry/White OG mix; i've been wanting to do that for a looooooong time. I will name it "Blue Benjamin" (Kinda like the blue $100 bills).


I'm hella lucky to have popped such a chronic seed lol- I'd love to give people clones from it. The issue is that this hobbie is "not particularly allowed" where I live. But I have a few ppl in my area growing the cut now

Edit: Heres the current vegging plants; i'll be training them all to 6 tops and bending them around to get fat stalks. These are under an 8 tube 4' T5- i'll be buying a 4x8 gorilla for them very soon and put them in 7 gallon buckets and do some big training to prep for bloom.

5x Blueberry fem from seed, 5x WoG clones


And here i'm experienting with how my White OG mom's can handle 630w of LEC while they are small. There has been a lot of perky hours; but they will also just start wilting for a few hours at a time (which is what I expected). Kinda like they need to "take a little break" from the light.

Also my cacti 

No I don't have a bug problem; most of those sticky traps are left-over from the last harvest. They are also there so I can see if I have dangerous lingering bugs. I always get a few fungal gnats- but those sticky traps will warn me if I have something worse


All I use is Roots Organic Original Potting soil, RO Boodha Grow, RO Boodha Bloom, Surge, HP2, Compost teas (1 cup EWC, 1/2 cup GH Ancient forest, 2tbsp molassas unsulphured, bubbled 2 days, fed every ~2 weeks). I put about 2 cups of rockwool pellets on top of my soil to make my topsoil dry faster- it helps with gnats and helps keep my topsoil broken up.

^Shits hella easy

Those 10 plants will have the same regiment except the 7 gallons pots will have about 4 inches of FFOF on the bottom because I got them for like $10/bag(i'm not stingy but i've been considering trying this for a while). The rest of the pot will be filled with Roots Organic (Cuz its the best)


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2016)

budolskie said:


> No m8 not that pheno although I have just planted 3 fem plemon I'm this bunch for next run 8x4 View attachment 3791008
> my friend let it go hes not as arsed about keeping
> Strains, hopefully these 3 pips are goodins also 6 reg deep blue and 5 fem blue kriple 5 fem Delhi friend and 1 fem cripple shock


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2016)

Having a nightmarecposting from the phone. Page closing, logged out...12x now, but i will get these pics up !!!

These are going 12/12 as of tomor.
Left to right, Cookies, Psychosis, gg 4, and 2 QQ X Livers seedlings to be sexed


@budolskie shame man, I wish I had my old pineapple cut but its just one of those things ! Keep me posted on the fem's, i'll put the other reg's in tonight! Got to fill in some space anyway 

So tempted to pop my 3 remaining Fireballs but been holding for a while for a better time to keep what comes out. Miss my Dog like crazy and cant seem to get the old selfies to germ no more!
You want a Cookie ?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2016)

I also have sum qqxlivers and qqxdog and pk x lemon on this top shelf around 5 days 12/12 I'm waiting to show sex


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice, will be good to see them come together, I was going to do the qq x dog but with the Clones I got I was looking for something different than diesely Kush types  ( Faakkin miss my Dog ) Going to give the pips another go, think ill get 1 or 2 to germ, I hope!!

The F.B x S.C sound awsome


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2016)

It is m8 lovely here a pic I got today 

The bigger plant underneath on the left is an fbxsc other on right is a blue pit both getting ready for cuts for the space I pull males out of on top


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2016)

O.K there going into tissue tonight for sure


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Amen Who! Have to walk before I run tho and start from minus never mind scratch. I'll get there though.
> 
> What does the inside of that giant ball of green look like?


I feel your pain bro, whats that been 4 yrs since I lost my house and got locked up for 3 plants + clones, ive had maybe 2-3 runs ant different friends but nowhere near the same and been trying to get back on top ever since. Its what we do when we get back up that counts mate, Im more than convinced you'll be back with a bang in less time. Chin up fella ! Yipeee ki yey Cowboy style!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

First are Killawatt next two are SLH
around day 45 12/12


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking good @bassman999


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah...Fat!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

Frost shot of the SLH


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking good y'all 

Here's a sour D from this morning-
 


Clipping some space candy


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 10, 2016)

Whodat your grow this year is insane. I tried really hard to think of a witty compliment but I couldn't think of anything that would do your plants justice

The closest I got was a baseball bat joke but it was stupid


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey Team. Is there a timer/controller capable of automating 
the Gas Lantern Routine? 

A multiple event Relay Timer might work. 

Thanks.

JD


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2016)

No.idea Java. I read about the gas lantern thing (light coming on during the night...please correct me if I am wrong) Would that not just cause reveg with MJ?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2016)

2 sets of twins out a pack 5 cherry bomb? Canny lucky or a good ℅ off the generation twins do you guys recon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

DST said:


> No.idea Java. I read about the gas lantern thing (light coming on during the night...please correct me if I am wrong) Would that not just cause reveg with MJ?


Alot of people growing weed use the gas lantern routine....http://cannabisni.com/2101/grow-bigger-and-better-saving-30-50-percent-on-your-energy-cost


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2016)

DST said:


> No.idea Java. I read about the gas lantern thing (light coming on during the night...please correct me if I am wrong) Would that not just cause reveg with MJ?


Its only for veg period mate not for flower etc


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Its only for veg period mate not for flower etc


Right, I wondered lol. Not sure I would want a glas lantern igniting in the middle of the night while I was sleeping lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 2 sets of twins out a pack 5 cherry bomb? Canny lucky or a good ℅ off the generation twins do you guys recon View attachment 3801919


usually the weaker one is a drain on the main ( larger ) side, in my experience anyway. I usually nip the weaker one out


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2016)

I've nipped it out and potted them both up m8 see what happens


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

aye I read up on it diverting the main growth hormones and you end up with neither one really being as good as they could have been.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 11, 2016)

12 days since flip, canopy management out the window for this run lol


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes indeed, the idea is to avoid having to run expensive lights for 20
hours or more a day. Apparently the plant's hormones are scrambled
up by the process. I am just reconsidering the process....but would
have to insist on some automation. Getting up to feed the baby in not
going to happen, again.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 11, 2016)

Its on !!

At Long...... Last.


The Cooks i waited over a yr. To get clone
 
Some a friend done while keeping the cut safe for me


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah man that looks lovely whodat and green Jambo


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 11, 2016)

whats the best method or device to soften the blow from extractor fan ? Ive saw the wooden box things in the store but any good tips folk's ??? The noise from that blowing is my only issue.

Maybe ask on U.K thread... More likely a discussed subject over there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> whats the best method or device to soften the blow from extractor fan ? Ive saw the wooden box things in the store but any good tips folk's ??? The noise from that blowing is my only issue.
> 
> Maybe ask on U.K thread... More likely a discussed subject over there


speed controller, i had this one it worked really well.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 11, 2016)

Back in the game


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 11, 2016)

Veg is up back in the 600 club let's see how the blue MH does now I only ran it for a short time in a vert setup once so didn't really get a full feel for it


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 11, 2016)

Lookin fresh mobo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Lookin fresh mobo


Thanks brother been a long road to get to this point, now I can finish dialing in the new flower area........... 

Only my fourth run ever still a rookie at this stuff.........


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

What controller might support all of these schemes?







It would be nice to program them all and then to just advance from
"stage 1" to "stage 2", etc

I see 6 Stages there.

Thanks in advance.

JD


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother been a long road to get to this point, now I can finish dialing in the new flower area...........
> 
> Only my fourth run ever still a rookie at this stuff.........


Looks like your set up for success homie!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 11, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Looks like your set up for success homie!


I hope so bro, I have high expectations for this run............


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Back in the game
> 
> View attachment 3802347


*TRADITOR Your A Benedict Arnold *


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 11, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> *TRADITOR Your A Benedict Arnold *


LOL!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2016)

blue dream leaning-


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2016)

....and for those that ask why use netting?...
another whodat monster on the loose.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2016)

Whodat I think there more on that blue dream then all my runs put together hahaa


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 11, 2016)

Second 600W Gold ballast to blow on day one.......


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Second 600W Gold ballast to blow on day one.......


LMAO Looks Like it's PAY Back Time. You Know It's Not Nice To Mess With My Beloved Vero Angels


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 12, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> LMAO Looks Like it's PAY Back Time. You Know It's Not Nice To Mess With My Beloved Vero Angels


You'd be proud look


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You'd be proud look
> 
> View attachment 3802817


Me Likie


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Second 600W Gold ballast to blow on day one.......


Are you kidding me ?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Are you kidding me ?


No bro as you can see from the pic I posted I had to hang up the DIY COB light..........


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You'd be proud look
> 
> View attachment 3802817


Damn another blew?
WTH!
Thats bad luck bro, sorry to hear it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Damn another blew?
> WTH!
> Thats bad luck bro, sorry to hear it



Thanks bro maybe the powers that be just want me to run the LED one time beginning to end lol........


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2016)

Mobo u tried one these I liked what I seen when it was an extra in the 8x4 now I like the nodes dead close on my 3x3 even after a week of 12/12


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

How much you pay for that bud? And where did you get it?


budolskie said:


> Mobo u tried one these I liked what I seen when it was an extra in the 8x4 now I like the nodes dead close on my 3x3 even after a week of 12/12 View attachment 3802823


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm gonna see what the COB's do if not I will just go back to a 315 CMH for veg.......it's perfect for the 3x3 and I can get it in 240V.........


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2016)

I got Local from a guy on eBay his storage unit is 5 mins up the Rd from my house, I think I payed 185 but that was with an adjust shade aswell and the bulb and fitting to get the bulb in adjust wing


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2016)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?sid=homewith2004&_pgn=1&isRefine=true

That his shop and he nocks the fees off and postage when u go to his unit beats all the grow shops all I get from a grow shops now is the Dutch pro soil


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 12, 2016)

budolskie said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?sid=homewith2004&_pgn=1&isRefine=true
> 
> That his shop and he nocks the fees off and postage when u go to his unit beats all the grow shops all I get from a grow shops now is the Dutch pro soil


That's a vacuum cleaner add


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2016)

A vacuum cleaner add? When I click it takes me to his eBay page with all his items


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2016)

If this one takes you to root nurse pots it's this seller just check his other items 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Root-Nurse-Fabric-Pot-Breathable-Pots-Hydroponics-Container-Grow-Bag-Plant-Litre-/231602597352?nav=SEARCH


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 12, 2016)

Now Were Cooking With Peanut Oil


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2016)

I wonder how that is haha, the seller is homewith bargains


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> speed controller, i had this one it worked really well.


Cheers Doc. I had a peek on u tube and other than the wooded box thing ( which I'm Not hanging in tent ) or one of these. Since my 5" ruck is overkill in the 1m2 I'm thinking the speed controller will be the way to go. What size fan did yu have this on? will i need to check volts ect? As in the right size/power?
How the hell r u anyway girl ! Been a while....


----------



## Morriston55 (Oct 12, 2016)

Gentlemen, a question about my new flower setup I just flipped on yesterday. 600hps with digital ballast with large enclosed glass hood, my virst venture outside of CFL / T5's

How close is to close to the canopy before I start losing to much light to the outer edges of my tent? Im doing a scrog in a 2x4 tent and have the screen filled around the outer perimeter

Flipped to flower yesterday, installed the light * Set the ballast to 75% dim (so 450 watts Im assuming) * and took careful note of the temps/humidity when I flipped on the light, started way up say 20", felt I could go alot closer, 16" canopy felt breezy and comfortable with my hand under it, moved it down to 14", still comfortable, temps @ 78*. And a sensor put right out in the middle of the tent, no shade, was only 82*

So the enclosed hood must make a huge difference, and my exhaust fan was full tilt with a good breeze being pulled into the hood. But if I drop the light to 12" I feel I am almost shadowing the edges of the tent with it being 4' wide.

I plan on giving the plants the full 600w and putting the ballast to 100%, but last night was just a test really, surprised how low the temps were, lower than my T5 setup even

How would you guys handle the light height for this?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2016)

600W.....18" or so.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2016)

it depends on the room and cooling....you could almost let them grow to the glass. Your biggest problem will be light burn. I have some plants within 8" from an open hood under a ushio bulb with no problems....6' X 10' , 8' ceilings, room with 12,500 btu of ac running 2-600's and a 1000 de, which is too hot.
Notes on the double end. Good production, but it is an open hood and it has hot spots and it creates a tremendous amount of heat.....requires tall ceiling and fans to help displace the heat...soon to be replaced by 2-315w cmh's.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Cheers Doc. I had a peek on u tube and other than the wooded box thing ( which I'm Not hanging in tent ) or one of these. Since my 5" ruck is overkill in the 1m2 I'm thinking the speed controller will be the way to go. What size fan did yu have this on? will i need to check volts ect? As in the right size/power?
> How the hell r u anyway girl ! Been a while....


hi greenjambo. I thought this was terrific! it is super easy to use and to just turn it to dial the speed up or down. Simply plug your fan into the controller outlet and it worked on all my 4 inch and 8 inch inline fan. It did not work on a strange bathroom fan that i had, but that thing was wierd.. so i think it should work with most inline fans. Yes as you are in another county then me, check the volts and what not. Ive been well, thank you, but a blood vessel burst in my eye last night for some bizarre reason, no idea why. the white of my eye is a bright red blood color. Someone told me that that is the first sign of turning into a zombie. How bouts you? you good i hope.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the white of my eye is a bright red blood color. Someone told me that that is the first sign of turning into a zombie.


Na Doc You Just Sound Super Stoned


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol , maybe you right Dawg. After extensive examination,.in preparation , I have narrowed down my list of choices to these. I selected the highest %'s. From a huge selection of pure co2 Vape oils...Although the La confidential is only at 87.8%, I got it last time and it was great. The chemdawg looks to be the highest at 96.1%so that's in the bag 4 sure.


----------



## Morriston55 (Oct 12, 2016)

how far away with an enclosed hood to avoid light burn or bleeching? Can I keep th light down close as long as the temps are in check?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 12, 2016)

This plant dwarfing the 200g pot. 
 




I feel like I'm missing out on some 600 action, I'm still with you guys just knee deep in harvest mode.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 12, 2016)

I wouldn't go under 14 inch


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol , maybe you right Dawg. After extensive examination,.in preparation , I have narrowed down my list of choices to these. I selected the highest %'s. From a huge selection of pure co2 Vape oils...Although the La confidential is only at 87.8%, I got it last time and it was great. The chemdawg looks to be the highest at 96.1%so that's in the bag 4 sure.
> View attachment 3803308


Hey @Dr.Amber Trichome hows the taste on those CO2 oil pens? Is it like a normal vape where you get taste on exhale?


----------



## moondance (Oct 12, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> This plant dwarfing the 200g pot.
> View attachment 3803503
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN Whodat, that is just fucking awsome dude really, I got a chance to do one big one in my time, and had to chop at 8' cause the damn chopper pilot was staring at it as he hovered over my garden. I got chopped real quick LOL. I feel the same way Whodat, I am still lurking and will be caught up with all my work soon. Have a peaceful night all. Thanks for Growing! Peace, be safe MD.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 12, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I wouldn't go under 14 inch


Well That Leaves My Little Pecker Out


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2016)

Space candy -


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 13, 2016)

My new stealth pack idea must be pretty decent, sent my wife with it to mail it out, but instead shes been using it at work, what a dork....maybe next time ill tell her whats in it lol


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi greenjambo. I thought this was terrific! it is super easy to use and to just turn it to dial the speed up or down. Simply plug your fan into the controller outlet and it worked on all my 4 inch and 8 inch inline fan. It did not work on a strange bathroom fan that i had, but that thing was wierd.. so i think it should work with most inline fans. Yes as you are in another county then me, check the volts and what not. Ive been well, thank you, but a blood vessel burst in my eye last night for some bizarre reason, no idea why. the white of my eye is a bright red blood color. Someone told me that that is the first sign of turning into a zombie. How bouts you? you good i hope.


Lol, same old Ambz haha, Im good, new place, new baby and getting my hands dirty again at long last. I had a wee peek at some speed controllers last night, lots to choose from and big diff. In cost but I think it's my answer. Thanks for the info. That eye sounds terrible ! Hope it mends well. I've had Red eyes but Jeez!!


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> My new stealth pack idea must be pretty decent, sent my wife with it to mail it out, but instead shes been using it at work, what a dork....maybe next time ill tell her whats in it lol


Getting high at work, tsk tsk...naughty


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 13, 2016)

DST said:


> Getting high at work, tsk tsk...naughty


Nah, not her, i packed a couple plem fems for a buddie and she thought it was just some dumb office thing and was using it for what it appears to be for, my own fault i just gave her an addy and an envelope, didnt think shed want the details...live and learn


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2016)

Sometimes more information is less jailbait...there's a threshold though


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2016)

Gg4 at 43 days 12/12.
 
Engineers Dream also nat 43 days 12/12.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> whats the best method or device to soften the blow from extractor fan ? Ive saw the wooden box things in the store but any good tips folk's ??? The noise from that blowing is my only issue.
> 
> Maybe ask on U.K thread... More likely a discussed subject over there



Insulated ducting cuts the noise of the actual air flow through the ducting down.

If you want to cut down the noise of the air coming out of the end of your duct then you need an inline silencer on the end.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Since my 5" ruck is overkill in the 1m2 I'm thinking the speed controller will be the way to go.


If you buy Ruck fans with the bulit in step controller you can turn it down, I have 2 Ruck 125LS fans (I will only use Ruck)

It says on the Ruck box/instructions that they are not designed to be used with external speed controllers as it fucks the motor.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2016)

@Dr.D81 Hey bru, can you get in touch with us about sending out the rig to the Comp winner. Cheers, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Insulated ducting cuts the noise of the actual air flow through the ducting down.
> 
> If you want to cut down the noise of the air coming out of the end of your duct then you need an inline silencer on the end.


I use insulated ducting for noise control also, it does help


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @Dr.Amber Trichome hows the taste on those CO2 oil pens? Is it like a normal vape where you get taste on exhale?


Hi Vnsmkr, there really isn't a lot of taste. Yes there is slight taste on exhale but not very much. I owned the volcano vaporizer which has tremendous flavor on inhale and exhale, the pure oil Vape has no significant flavor which is why they sell oil Vape cartridges with added flavor. But I prefer pure so don't purchase the flavored ones. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Lol, same old Ambz haha, Im good, new place, new baby and getting my hands dirty again at long last. I had a wee peek at some speed controllers last night, lots to choose from and big diff. In cost but I think it's my answer. Thanks for the info. That eye sounds terrible ! Hope it mends well. I've had Red eyes but Jeez!!


Iol. The worst bloodshot eye I ever had! Thanks for the sweet well wishes gj! It faded a little so far. Good luck with the fan , the garden and congrats with the new baby!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Vnsmkr, there really isn't a lot of taste. Yes there is slight taste on exhale but not very much. I owned the volcano vaporizer which has tremendous flavor on inhale and exhale, the pure oil Vape has no significant flavor which is why they sell oil Vape cartridges with added flavor. But I prefer pure so don't purchase the flavored ones. I hope you are doing well.View attachment 3804061


Thanks Amber thats what I was curious of. So, I figure the CO2 oil not for me then, Im about my flavors, and not from additional shat


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2016)

No this stuff wouldn't serve u well then, I soppose, vns, This stuff is mind blowing. Luv that they included the harvest date and the optimal voltage setting . I am stoned immaculate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No this stuff wouldn't serve u well then, I soppose, vns, This stuff is mind blowing. Luv that they included the harvest date and the optimal voltage setting . I am stoned immaculate.
> View attachment 3804294


Looks nice anyhow, perhaps I need a hit of something really tasty followed by a mind blowing hit off of one of those , I love variety


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No this stuff wouldn't serve u well then, I soppose, vns, This stuff is mind blowing. Luv that they included the harvest date and the optimal voltage setting . I am stoned immaculate.
> View attachment 3804294


Is that expensive?
Never tried oil of anykind


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah that sounds great VSKMR. Can u explain that name to me please, it gives me googly eyes .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is that expensive?
> Never tried oil of anykind


Those cost 35 bucks a piece. One .5 gram lasts me over a month. So I guess like anything else, your habits and tolerance . Try it bassman , I think you will like it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those cost 35 bucks a piece. One .5 gram lasts me over a month. So I guess like anything else, your habits and tolerance . Try it bassman , I think you will like it.


This goes to the pen everyone was showing a week or 2 ago?

Super prone to anxiety so I never tried dabs or wax.
Sometimes though I feel I am missing out


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This goes to the pen everyone was showing a week or 2 ago?
> 
> Super prone to anxiety so I never tried dabs or wax.
> Sometimes though I feel I am missing out


I've done dabs...whew....like taking a g to the head in one toke


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This goes to the pen everyone was showing a week or 2 ago?
> 
> Super prone to anxiety so I never tried dabs or wax.
> Sometimes though I feel I am missing out


You are missing out. Stay with Indica and hybrids, try to just ride the positive vibe wave and let it happen , just relax-and tune into your bodily sensations , whatever they maybe, accept yourself fully in the present moment


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2016)

Bass, we were discussing the O.pen 2, which is a battery for oil cartridges and the other vaporizer is dabbing Vape device , not for oil, that I forget the name but wish I remembered. 2 totally different units .


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've done dabs...whew....like taking a g to the head in one toke


Yeah sounds too strong for me.
I dont smoke whole joints to the head, maybe 1/4

I mean I used to, but that was yrs ago with bammer weed lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are missing out. Stay with Indica and hybrids, try to just ride the positive vibe wave and let it happen , just relax-and tune into your bodily sensations , whatever they maybe, accept yourself fully in the present moment


Seems like indicas bring out the anxiety more for me with all the twitching I get.
Mostly the anxiety is in my head so anything new can bring it on really, even new ppl.
I know I am weird.

But seems like sativas arent giving me the impact they used to like heart racing mind full of intense thoughts etc...so...maybe indicas will get me energetic now lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah that sounds great VSKMR. Can u explain that name to me please, it gives me googly eyes .


The Country with the letters VN and Smoker , somewhere in the tropics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've done dabs...whew....like taking a g to the head in one toke


I need that, intake is so fuken high, though seems this latest hash is smacking me right in the face


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bass, we were discussing the O.pen 2, which is a battery for oil cartridges and the other vaporizer is dabbing Vape device , not for oil, that I forget the name but wish I remembered. 2 totally different units .


Watched a utube vid and guy said the glycol base for the oil ruins it by over diluting and giving a sore throat.
Maybe thats just the old stuff though


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 13, 2016)

you can control the amount of glycol. I really enjoying my vape....haven't had any problems with a sore throat.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2016)

Blue frost-
 




So far so good we are pulling down some really nice herb. Feels great to see the hard work this year starting to finally all come together.


Chocolate mint og-


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2016)

You can't beat the dabs lads best thing ever haha, I love them


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2016)

Portuguese street artist, cool stuff!!!!
http://www.designindaba.com/articles/creative-work/portuguese-street-artist-turns-urban-trash-colossal-animal-sculptures?utm_source=Design+Indaba+mailing+list&utm_campaign=72af8548da-Weekly_Newsletter_15_September_20169_15_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_eb8e2b1d91-72af8548da-429290021


----------



## moondance (Oct 14, 2016)

Good Morning everyone, I hope you are all doing good today. I sold the first piece of equipment from my old life this morning, felt really good to see it go, not to mention the funds it put in the bank account LOL. My new logo is in its final stages I cant wait to show it to you it's sweet, I went with the 3d feel to it. One of my Fieballs came out a girl and boy is she sexy, getting new soil for the new girls and boys this weekend and pot them into 3 gallons to veg out. It looks like I need to get another 4x4 tent to do the male runs and seed runs but that will be ordered this weekend too. Then I have to start the winter vegetables too this weekend, I really miss our garden fresh veggies. Hard freeze last night everything is done in the gardens so were prepping for winter, gotta fill all the beds with fresh compost material and get ready for next year. We got the hoop house back from the family, I am not sure if its getting set up here next spring or somewhere new, so I left it on the trailer for now. I finally got a chance to put the sound system back in my truck, I have to order new spot lights, time and weather play hell with vehicles lol. Luckily for me I always went overboard with maintenance so there's isnt much at all wrong with my truck except the brake line I snapped replacing the oil pan. I swear this stuff used to take no time at all, but with my knees, back and neck I take many breaks during the day LOL. **If anyone is in S.E. Michigan and is looking for a 1 ton dually with a flatbed, message me!**
Damn I smoked my way into a paragraph lol, have a day everyone! MD


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 14, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Blue frost-
> View attachment 3804514
> 
> 
> ...


This a hybrid? Unless its same name but diff linage ?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2016)

Had some weather last night  This space candy was ready, made clipping a tad easier


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This a hybrid? Unless its same name but diff linage ? View attachment 3804984


Our seeds came from humboldt seed organization. I like the cmog allot, not a bad female out of 14. Real small in veg and a bit overal, but the bud is lovely.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2016)

Shit weather all over by the looks of things whodat.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

rob333 said:


> i have used regs and femmed and have got more females from regs than what i have femmed


............................................


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you buy Ruck fans with the bulit in step controller you can turn it down, I have 2 Ruck 125LS fans (I will only use Ruck)
> 
> It says on the Ruck box/instructions that they are not designed to be used with external speed controllers as it fucks the motor.


thanks for the heads up on that, i was just checking out the accoustic/insulated ducting, think ill get both! It is the niose from the air flow throught the ducting Yorkie, from where it's connected at the fan end and not the actual fan moter.
Anyone use ona gel ? My mate swears by it


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 15, 2016)

SLH
 
Done right, tasty!

And for later, some glue


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> thanks for the heads up on that, i was just checking out the accoustic/insulated ducting, think ill get both! It is the niose from the air flow throught the ducting Yorkie, from where it's connected at the fan end and not the actual fan moter.


Ruck don't sell fans to the hydro market under the 'Ruck' name any more, they re-branded as 'Can-Fan' for the hydro market.

So you need to buy a Can-Fan, it'll come in a Can-Fan box but the sticker on the actual fan will say "Manufactured by Ruck gmbh" in small writing, they're exactly the same units as they've always been they just come in a different box with a slightly different sticker on the unit.

the model letters after the numbers that designate size indicate if the fan compensates for the pressure drop when a carbon filter is fitted and also if it has a 4 step controller built in.

For example.......

A Ruck/Can-Fan 125 ............... is just a regular 125mm fan.

A Ruck/Can-Fan 125L ............. means it is a 125mm fan that is slightly higher powered (L) and has an internal circuit that will compensate for the pressure drop when a filter is fitted (stick a filter on the end and the fan auto spins up harder, it's quite cool to see).

A Ruck/Can-Fan 125LS ............. means it is a 125mm fan that is slightly higher powered designed to be used with a filter (L) but it also has a built in 4 speed step controller (S) fitted.


So you want to make sure that whatever size Ruck/Can-Fan you buy it has LS after the numbers.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ruck don't sell fans to the hydro market under the 'Ruck' name any more, they re-branded as 'Can-Fan' for the hydro market.
> 
> So you need to buy a Can-Fan, it'll come in a Can-Fan box but the sticker on the actual fan will say "Manufactured by Ruck gmbh" in small writing, they're exactly the same units as they've always been they just come in a different box with a slightly different sticker on the unit.
> 
> ...


Great info drop ! If i ever have to get a new one i will for sure take your advice and get one i can control. I bought 2 a while ago and had this sitting new for years, messed up and got a size too big for my tent. It makes a huge difference connected to the filter inside, and yes it does take a little wind out it. When i set up my first tent i had the fan outside !!!! That was LOUD, Its just me being paranoid with the noise to be honest, wellsafe i suppose.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 15, 2016)

BCL -


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

Outdoor grown! Looks like you are loving the medium


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

MDL #1 seeded with Maui Wowie:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 15, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Second 600W Gold ballast to blow on day one.......


Same receptacle?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Good question!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 15, 2016)

Just herd the flicker and hum of a 6 starting back up after 8months of dormancy 

I'll be around


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 15, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Same receptacle?


Nope


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

Saturday nug pr0n


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Saturday nug pr0n
> 
> View attachment 3805581 View attachment 3805582


Had a bit of a tug to the fb already on the fostiest


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> SLH
> View attachment 3805467
> Done right, tasty!
> 
> ...


Nice!

Heres my SLH @49 days flowering


----------



## moondance (Oct 15, 2016)

Sweet PORN night in the 600 Okay Im in too. My knee pain medicine - I love you guys for directing me to it really! knees stopped aching after 3 hits just wonderful.
JB x Engineers Dream, I abused it a bit, cut it for clones and threw it outside, it had two weeks to veg before flowering for 8 weeks on the dot. MD
 
Presenting Neon Creep.


----------



## moondance (Oct 15, 2016)

My bad - Credit - Breeders Boutique.com I am the one trimming tonight while Im chatting lol, easy as hell thought with the JBxED and Franks Gift from Docs Dank Seeds. MD


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello 600! Hope you are all well. 

I have a special appointment on Tuesday to assess how much Medical Cannabis I am to be prescribed. Under the new MMJ regulations here I will be allowed to grow 5 plants indoors or 2 plants outdoors for every gram per day I am prescribed. Or, a combination of the two. I will be letting them know that I currently smoke 5 to 7 grams per day. That will allow me a plant count of 25-35 plants total. I believe that include vegging. My wife has her appointment a week later and she'll be asking for 5g/day. I will once and for all be legal and for privacy and security reasons, I'm not even obligated to tell my landlord. I will now be protected by human rights. Police aren't even informed unless they request the information in the event of an investigation and even then, the information given is limited. I am liberated and I am a very happy man!

So, needless to say, I've got a bit of a head start thanks to a certain fairy that helped a poor guy out. I give you Dippy Elsy, Psycho Killer X Jack the Ripper, Jake's Dream and Jake Blues X Jack the Ripper. I'm so fucking stoked!!!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

That PK X JTR cross is kind of a back cross. I bet that you get
some crazy Lemons there.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 15, 2016)

Javadog said:


> That PK X JTR cross is kind of a back cross. I bet that you get
> some crazy Lemons there.


I remember growing this cross back in 2011/12 ish and I'm pretty sure the beans were from the same person. Lemons would be really nice. So sick and tired of all the kush's available around here.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2016)

duchieman said:


> I remember growing this cross back in 2011/12 ish and I'm pretty sure the beans were from the same person. Lemons would be really nice. So sick and tired of all the kush's available around here.


Glad to hear about you newly acquired legal status

I wish they had legislation like that here.
Seems the laws proposed here might be for the worse.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2016)

More BCL, she's a winner in all fronts.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Hello 600! Hope you are all well.
> 
> I have a special appointment on Tuesday to assess how much Medical Cannabis I am to be prescribed. Under the new MMJ regulations here I will be allowed to grow 5 plants indoors or 2 plants outdoors for every gram per day I am prescribed. Or, a combination of the two. I will be letting them know that I currently smoke 5 to 7 grams per day. That will allow me a plant count of 25-35 plants total. I believe that include vegging. My wife has her appointment a week later and she'll be asking for 5g/day. I will once and for all be legal and for privacy and security reasons, I'm not even obligated to tell my landlord. I will now be protected by human rights. Police aren't even informed unless they request the information in the event of an investigation and even then, the information given is limited. I am liberated and I am a very happy man!
> 
> So, needless to say, I've got a bit of a head start thanks to a certain fairy that helped a poor guy out. I give you Dippy Elsy, Psycho Killer X Jack the Ripper, Jake's Dream and Jake Blues X Jack the Ripper. I'm so fucking stoked!!!View attachment 3805941 View attachment 3805942 View attachment 3805943 View attachment 3805944 View attachment 3805945 View attachment 3805947 View attachment 3805948 View attachment 3805949


Awesome new's mate. Just what you have been waiting for.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 16, 2016)

Well finally started chopping my strawberry cheese done 4 today 

More to come tomoz but chopping just is. Depressing haha


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice bud ^^^

Had a QQ x Dog surface today  only put 2 beans in so hoping its a Fem. I think @budolskie got the males ! Was that BHO you posted the other day on the 10 spot ? Look's nice, clear. Concentrates would prob kill me atm.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah man 3 males out my 4 qqxdog but I think the 4th is a she a have just pulled a pk x l male aswell I think I have 7 in there now with only 1 more i think is a male but not 100℅ yet and yes my bho love the gear but it's worth to much to smoke when u make nice lumps for free haha


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 16, 2016)

_What up guys. Just got back from Oakland last night. Renew my medical marijuana license, and picked up some clones. Purple Cadillac, grape ape, chem 91 . Now just waiting for the fairy to drop my seeds off. _


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 16, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nope


Assuming (terrible word) that it may be same circuit / fuse. If so, have someone check the fuse panel to insure the fuse is good and that it is tight. If fuse is loose, which can happen after bunch of years, the sudden of and on can create voltage / current spikes/ surges that will blow the device. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

I use dielectric jelly on all of my electrical connections. Prevents oxidation and arcing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Assuming (terrible word) that it may be same circuit / fuse. If so, have someone check the fuse panel to insure the fuse is good and that it is tight. If fuse is loose, which can happen after bunch of years, the sudden of and on can create voltage / current spikes/ surges that will blow the device. Just my thoughts.


I appreciate the help. I had a new breaker added to my panel with its own dedicated line hard wired to my sentinel light controller donors all new. Every other light I have works fine but this is the second ballast of the same make and model to blow on day one from Amazon. I have a 1K watt ballast from hortilux and it runs cooler and has no issues. Hortilux already replaced the first and I am waiting for ups to pick up the second and return it to Amazon. 

Not sure what's up man bit when all my mother lights including my diy lights with extensions soldered in to power cables etc work but these ballast blow it makes me think there is/as a ballast issue..........

I'm testing the 5K LED light now in veg thanks to this fiasco lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I use dielectric jelly on all of my electrical connections. Prevents oxidation and arcing.


For sure I learned this in my motorcycle days rewiring handle bars for people when we swapped in ape hangers etc.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

One time I was trying to fix a buddy's Camaro that wouldn't fire. I diagnosed it as the coil (weak spark). We replaced the coil and there was no change. We went back and traded it for a pro coil and that didn't work. He lost faith in me and hired a pro to come out the next day. It was the coil.

Two bad coils. It happens in this day of low quality control. At least they didn't explode!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2016)

sounds like a whole load with electrical problems....try another brand.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> One time I was trying to fix a buddy's Camaro that wouldn't fire. I diagnosed it as the coil (weak spark). We replaced the coil and there was no change. We went back and traded it for a pro coil and that didn't work. He lost faith in me and hired a pro to come out the next day. It was the coil.
> 
> Two bad coils. It happens in this day of low quality control. At least they didn't explode!


Yeah explosion in the grow room would have sucked lol.......


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 16, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> sounds like a whole load with electrical problems....try another brand.
> 
> 
> cof


Hanging some COB's to test against the 1K done with the 600 lol......hotter ballast not much less in temps if you're running an A/C hood, and less light............ at least with the hortilux stuff the 1K's are a work of art. Maybe this is secretly why so many of the 600 guys grow outdoors now lol.....


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 16, 2016)

Sour D, this particular plant was a tad fluffy but it'll end up being some fine smoke I think.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Sour D, this particular plant was a tad fluffy but it'll end up being some fine smoke I think.
> View attachment 3806579
> View attachment 3806578


Lookin good man! Notjing wrong with fluffy


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lookin good man! Notjing wrong with fluffy


Except trimming sometimes, but then you just appreciate it more when its done!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

SLHKW  SLH


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2016)

Deep blue
 
Fb


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

That look insane Bass!

And those could not look happier D, esp the FB.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Special Edward


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 18, 2016)

Plemon end of week 7


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bbc she is just beautiful!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks man,
Cant wait to try her, she smells amazing, very lemon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2016)

Wicked looking BBC! Cactus like pists with hard rock hard nuggy and Even some cat claw makes meaty eye candy!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

Monstrous!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 18, 2016)

Fairy drop my seeds off. 

Was wondering what db stands for? Deep blue? If so I'm so lucky!!! Last time I grew it. I lost the mother, do to a, b.s raid. Was straight fire.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Fairy drop my seeds off.
> 
> Was wondering what db stands for? Deep blue? If so I'm so lucky!!! Last time I grew it. I lost the mother, do to a, b.s raid. Was straight fire.


Yeah thats what it is. See DST's pic above


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2016)

Lovely pron guys and my camera is shite haha will be some dry pics coming soon av just finished clearing up and bagging all the soil and leave ready forr they tip


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2016)

Engineers Dream getting it's titties on.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 19, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Yeah man 3 males out my 4 qqxdog but I think the 4th is a she a have just pulled a pk x l male aswell I think I have 7 in there now with only 1 more i think is a male but not 100℅ yet and yes my bho love the gear but it's worth to much to smoke when u make nice lumps for free haha


Still waiting for the 2 QQ x Livers to show sex, both are beasts and hoping atleast 1 is fem, QQ x Dog is just a few days surfaced. Im just knocking together a wee clone box from chineese food tub's. Been waiting a week on my mate bring mine down with my clip on fan. Oh that reminds me, got to order this ona gel swag!!
You should get that today bud. Let me know


----------



## moondance (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3808126 View attachment 3808128 View attachment 3808131 Plemon end of week 7


Wow I cant wait to see what mine does now, she is almost ready for flower, got to do product pictures first then they get flowered hehe. Just beautiful, I was staring at those pics for like 20 minutes LOL. Moondance.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 19, 2016)

Is that form the clone @Bbcchance ?


----------



## moondance (Oct 19, 2016)

I got mine as a freebie, just one but I am very great full for her. 
Moondance


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Is that form the clone @Bbcchance ?


Nah, that a plemon fem from seed, the pineapple chunk is one i liked and revegged


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nah, that a plemon fem from seed, the pineapple chunk is one i liked and revegged


Looks spot on! I used to have a relly nice pineapple, wasnt sure what it was, maybe a c99, great allrounder


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Looks spot on! I used to have a relly nice pineapple, wasnt sure what it was, maybe a c99, great allrounder


Loved the taste on this one


----------



## numberfour (Oct 19, 2016)

@DST is the fruity taste in the Deep blue x Livers from the Deep Blue?

3 weeks from flip, mix bag of 15 strains / 21 plants.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2016)

lmao, Mom? love the full brown bag.ha ha. wonder if daddy gave him the cash? lol,


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao, Mom? love the full brown bag.ha ha. wonder if daddy gave him the cash? lol,


Haha! In my city the toy box is a strip club....bad parent!


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nah, that a plemon fem from seed, the pineapple chunk is one i liked and revegged


This is a little piece from the original, I waited too long to get a snip, but these Fem pip's look good


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> This is a little piece from the original, I waited too long to get a snip, but these Fem pip's look good
> View attachment 3808906


Lovely! Hows the taste? Sort of chem lemon?


----------



## black jesus (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm doing 6 double dream in a 4x4 under 600w cooltube. Vegged for 6 weeks now in a scrog. Pic is from the 15th which is 13 days in flower...the hole in the front is where I sit my box fan....


----------



## supchaka (Oct 19, 2016)

When u got units at home but home is 1800 miles away. I got to make this last two days lol. Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick I suppose!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

supchaka said:


> When u got units at home but home is 1800 miles away. I got to make this last two days lol. Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick I suppose!  View attachment 3808928


Good luck! What general area.... Someone here may know a guy.....


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao, Mom? love the full brown bag.ha ha. wonder if daddy gave him the cash? lol,


Tehama, Butte and most of Northern California are using these kind of tactics


----------



## supchaka (Oct 19, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Good luck! What general area.... Someone here may know a guy.....


We're in New Orleans for a week


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2016)

numberfour said:


> @DST is the fruity taste in the Deep blue x Livers from the Deep Blue?
> 
> 3 weeks from flip, mix bag of 15 strains / 21 plants.
> View attachment 3808780


The Deep Blue is blackcurrant fruit. Almost like a blackcurrant lozenge.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

supchaka said:


> We're in New Orleans for a week


Few people down there....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

I bet there are a few of us who know a guy that direction


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao, Mom? love the full brown bag.ha ha. wonder if daddy gave him the cash? lol,


What a load of pure and utter shit. Drugged fueled drivers.... my fucking ass


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2016)

mail yourself some to your Hotel before you leave for your trip. it worked for me!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What a load of pure and utter shit. Drugged fueled drivers.... my fucking ass


lol! i drive stoned all the time. FOr long road trips its a must. That vid is hysterical. Kids got a shit load of goodies in that bag. Def needs it with an uptight hoe of a mother like that! lol. If I could fill up a brown SHOPPING bag like that at a pot shop with daddy credit card, oh my, i would fill it with thousands of little Co2 pure oil cartridges. The bag would be worth like at least $35,000!!!


----------



## budolskie (Oct 20, 2016)

My 3x3 now fully set up and waiting to get the drying stuff out the 8x4, get it cleaned and start again


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> We're in New Orleans for a week


Well damn. Hit up Frenchman street if you fancy late night music bar hopping... Stay away from bourbon st. Holler at camellia grill as the sun comes up for breakfast after a long night, then the red door for bloody Mary's to start the day over again


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2016)

Dry sift keif pressed to rosin. Material quality means everything,,, from what little pressing it done so far that is very clear-




Next batch will be even better I'm sure  get to it by Christmas hopefully.


----------



## BUDAWAY (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guys,a new guy here!
i might need some AN product in Myanmar, so I need a reliable oversea shipping online store.
here's one that i got: https://advancednutrientsonline.com/
had any of u tried buying things from this website? 
just wanna know if I can trust it


----------



## Morriston55 (Oct 20, 2016)

I should have bought a bigger house


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I bet there are a few of us who know a guy that direction


I do lol


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2016)

Good Morning 600 Club, I got Skunk Wrecked widows hash rips for breakfast, what are you waking and baking on today? Hope everyone doing good, the flower chamber is working out very nicely and only 50 bucks in it not bad. Going with Plemon, Neon Creep, Fireballs and Psycho Killer, 1 of each up the new Dank Ladders with colored ropes, it will be a sweet test run just downsized, I want to make Neon Creep seeds too so I have to watch plant counts! That will allow me to make Neon Creep and one other cross this time so I am taking suggestions. Photo shoot happens Tuesday and then I cut for clones so gt till then to give opinions on crosses if you so choose to chime in. .Have a day!


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Dry sift keif pressed to rosin. Material quality means everything,,, from what little pressing it done so far that is very clear-
> View attachment 3809512
> Looks great who dat.
> I learned the other week that extract is only legal or decriminalised in Holland if there is still some plant matter in it. I always thought it was the process. But actually it's not.
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

BUDAWAY said:


> Hi guys,a new guy here!
> i might need some AN product in Myanmar, so I need a reliable oversea shipping online store.
> here's one that i got: https://advancednutrientsonline.com/
> had any of u tried buying things from this website?
> just wanna know if I can trust it


I have not used the site myself, but it does look to be the 
official AN outlet....that really ought to be on the up-an-up.

Good luck.

JD

"on the up-and-up" == trustworthy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

BUDAWAY said:


> Hi guys,a new guy here!
> i might need some AN product in Myanmar, so I need a reliable oversea shipping online store.
> here's one that i got: https://advancednutrientsonline.com/
> had any of u tried buying things from this website?
> just wanna know if I can trust it


we could all tell you were the new guy by asking for that crap....you didnt have to specify that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

Odds are you wont be able to have that shipped into myanmar from anywhere.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 20, 2016)

Back in the game. With my 40 w light


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey 600 I still have that original 600 club logo(cough) picture, I found it on an old flash drive LOL.


----------



## moondance (Oct 20, 2016)

BUDAWAY said:


> Hi guys,a new guy here!
> i might need some AN product in Myanmar, so I need a reliable oversea shipping online store.
> here's one that i got: https://advancednutrientsonline.com/
> had any of u tried buying things from this website?
> just wanna know if I can trust it


My bad Buddy I forgot to mention to start with an introduction first then ease into a question LOL, Welcome.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

Some of the most amazing genetics (and not all that familiar
to me either) come from BUDAWAYs neck of the woods. I hope
that we can see some Myanmar "porn" (sorry neighbor, but that
is how we refer to it ;0). LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah, wasnt try to be an asshole, but theres alot better shit out there than fucking advanced nutrients and the odds of it being able to be shipped into Myanmar is slim to none. How do I know? Ive spent better part of 10 years living in Vietnam and have spent time all over and around SE Asia. Its extremely difficult to ship any kind of nutrients/chemicals into these countries. Carry it in in your suitcase or forget about it. Me, I would forget about it


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

Your experience is a benefit to us all V. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## BUDAWAY (Oct 20, 2016)

much thanks to u guys tho haha
seems like i still got lot of research to do!


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lovely! Hows the taste? Sort of chem lemon?


Yep,different from the usual lemon strains, potent, like lemon sherbert with a light chem/fuely, but full flav. for sure


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2016)

BUDAWAY said:


> much thanks to u guys tho haha
> seems like i still got lot of research to do!


Forget the chemicals and grow organic?
Thats what I did, its easier and no loss in yield.

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2016)

Picked up a couple new cartridges, alien Kush and X-J 13 (jack herer x g-13)


----------



## ganjafather27 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey there 600 club, new guy here.

I'm currently in the process of getting a new grow going, and i'm planning on running a 600 in a 4x4 tent for flower.

Just wanted to post to subscribe. I'll post pictures as things get up and running.

Cheers!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Forget the chemicals and grow organic?
> Thats what I did, its easier and no loss in yield.
> 
> Good luck!


Exactly. Wont be any other choice in Myanmar. Like here theres a few locally packaged synthetic ones (mostly bloom boosters), but the normal shit is not there. Get some fish hydroslate and grow the rest of the shit you need for food.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2016)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey there 600 club, new guy here.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of getting a new grow going, and i'm planning on running a 600 in a 4x4 tent for flower.
> 
> ...


That's awesome gf27. That is a great set up, I can't wait to see it! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

Yup, you are most welcome. I arrived with a 6 and a 4X4 too. :0)


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2016)

Indeedy. Welcome @BUDAWAY and @ganjafather27 
Back to my new mystery phone that you can't phone on as it is not recognised on the network fun times. Luckily it a Samsung s7 and not a note lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3809877 Picked up a couple new cartridges, alien Kush and X-J 13 (jack herer x g-13)View attachment 3809873


95.5 prrrrrrrrcent....Holy frizzled brain. What's the 4.5% then. The suspension?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 20, 2016)

I feel like I been missing out. About time I found my way over here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I feel like I been missing out. About time I found my way over here.


Glad to be of service


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 20, 2016)

I oughta fly out out there and stomp threw the rice patties just to smoke a bowl with u buddy @Vnsmkr.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I oughta fly out out there and stomp threw the rice patties just to smoke a bowl with u buddy @Vnsmkr.


only beaches where I am so we'd have to go where my wife's from to do any rice pattie stomping


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> only beaches where I am so we'd have to go where my wife's from to do any rice pattie stomping


For some reason I really don't think they'd like to find 2 stoned ass Americans stomping through theirs years harvest. About as much as I would like to find 2 Vietnamese stomping through my garden of green. Maybe we should just smoke some buds on the beach lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> For some reason I really don't think they'd like to find 2 stoned ass Americans stomping through theirs years harvest. About as much as I would like to find 2 Vietnamese stomping through my garden of green. Maybe we should just smoke some buds on the beach lol.


too many mosquitos down there anyway. Nice to visit and see once in life but not for hanging about. Yeah, beach is good for me too. Buds make everything better


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 20, 2016)

Any one grow sour skidels? Have it in vapor.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 21, 2016)

Starting to get to the exciting part !

I'm glad I flipped when I did, by the time they do the stretch it will be tight in there. I lucked out and looks like 2 for 2 Female on the QQ x Livers. Can already see the differences in leaves/structure ect. Should be interesting

This is the one with slimmer/ narrow fans. Double serrated like livers.
Need to get a wee snip from both as you know what happens when you don't ! This pic was 3-4 days ago, they're a little bigger and the 2 bottom/first branches will do fine for the Chinese food clone box I knocked up..


----------



## moondance (Oct 21, 2016)

Morning 600 Club, been up all night making changes anf revising the final look of things. Going to take a nap at some point though lol. More rain here today, kinda grey and gloomy out, hopefully the sun will shine on the weekend.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2016)

One of the Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers @23 days from flip


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 21, 2016)

numberfour said:


> One of the Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers @23 days from flip
> View attachment 3810446
> 
> View attachment 3810447


Nice shine to her! Love the structure too, did you train or is that natural?


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2016)

numberfour said:


> One of the Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers @23 days from flip
> View attachment 3810446
> 
> View attachment 3810447


Beautiful numberfour!


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 21, 2016)

Yep, 2 Females!! The ganja god's work in funny way's 
Took a couple Fan leaf shots to compare, it will be good to see them flower off side by side.

#1 A.K.A Fat Fan's


# 2 A.K.A 2 Blue




crappy focus :-/ , These pair have got me all giddy, ive got a GG#4, Mystery GSCookies and a Psychosis for this run and i was just filling space with the seeds. These 2 are a nice bonus and not knowing how the'll be is all part of the excitment where as i know the others. Still got a QQ x Dog to sex - Qrazy K.9, will be hitting the glue if male.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2016)

DST said:


> 95.5 prrrrrrrrcent....Holy frizzled brain. What's the 4.5% then. The suspension?


Meow 
There's also other chemical cannabonoids that make up the contents that I guess they don't care to report, I am thinking. But as you know, there are only like 16 cannabinoidds . There is one cannabiniod that is strain dependent and helps with bone growth.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Meow
> There's also other chemical cannabonoids that make up the contents that I guess they don't care to report, I am thinking. But as you know, there are only like 16 cannabinoidds . There is one cannabiniod that is strain dependent and helps with bone growth.


What cannabinoid helps bone growth?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

Theres been more than 100 now found in cannabis
https://www.theweedblog.com/how-many-different-cannabinoids-are-there-in-marijuana/


----------



## moondance (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey 600 Club, wow what a nice relaxing night we had last night, nice change of pace. Went out for the last few packs of smokes for life and I blew a damn hose on the drop top. O well easy fix and at least theres not 20" of snow on the ground yet. Found a new jam I hadnt herd before a little different from what I normally listen to but interesting. Have a day people, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice shine to her! Love the structure too, did you train or is that natural?


I was told the Fat Cherry is a large producing vintage Afghani (tasting of cherry's) so topped them severely twice in veg to make sure they didn't get too big. I've got 4 of this strain in flower and 3 have the same structure after being topped.

She dont look as shiny from this angle lol but you can see the structure more.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 22, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I was told the Fat Cherry is a large producing vintage Afghani (tasting of cherry's) so topped them severely twice in veg to make sure they didn't get too big. I've got 4 of this strain in flower and 3 have the same structure after being topped.
> 
> She dont look as shiny from this angle lol but you can see the structure more.
> View attachment 3811383


Looks even better from that angle, nice canopy, the above angle looked to have a dominate middle cola, this shot looks like its gonna have plenty of donkeys to hang


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What cannabinoid helps bone growth?


THCV


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2016)

**********Oils and Beer ***********


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2016)

Damn some nice looking beers there!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2016)

Fuck the beer ha ha ha, gimme that oil. Dont get me wrong, beer is ok, but oil is WAY better


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2016)

Ninkasi Brewery in Eugene. Lol those beers are super strong. It's A very cool brewery and like to name their beers after metal bands like AC/DC, slayer and Iron Maiden


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ninkasi Brewery in Eugene. Lol those beers are super strong. It's A very cool brewery and like to name their beers after metal bands like AC/DC, slayer and Iron Maiden View attachment 3811799


cool shit. there alot of craft beer there?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ninkasi Brewery in Eugene. Lol those beers are super strong. It's A very cool brewery and like to name their beers after metal bands like AC/DC, slayer and Iron Maiden View attachment 3811799


Wow that's disneyland for me especially with the oils lol.......... 

Bought my first dab rig yesterday, one of these at my local shop (cheaper too)
https://www.smokecartel.com/products/grav-labs-stemless-honey-comb-oil-rig


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2016)

Lol,they don't sell the oils there at the brewery yet. You have to walk a couple blocks from the brewery to get to a rec pot shop. Yes, vnsmker, their are several craft microbrewery in Eugene, it's a college town with lots of pubs and lots of beers and pot shops. Lovely combination!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Wow that's disneyland for me especially with the oils lol..........
> 
> Bought my first dab rig yesterday, one of these at my local shop (cheaper too)
> https://www.smokecartel.com/products/grav-labs-stemless-honey-comb-oil-rig


Awesome rig! U must be so stoked !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awesome rig! U must be so stoked !


I am what a difference from the pens, the pens are good but this rig is great soooooooo much more taste.............


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey all. Haven't forgotten ya's and still here. Thanks for the welcome backs. I'll catch up with you all real soon, promise. I've been busy, busy with my garden, especially since I got my Rx the other day. 5g/day which allows me 25 indoor plants (total veg and flower). My registration is sent off to the government so as soon as they process that I'll be untouchable. I'm hearing a week or two. 

In the meantime...I have 8 plants going under the 600 tonight. They're all from regular seed so I'll be taking clones before they go in, but before that...they're getting their profile photos done. Once done, they'll be going up in my journal when I set it up. Here's the first one for a taste. 


This is Ava. (If she turns out a he, then 'he' will get a boys name starting with A.) She is a Psycho Killer X JTR, one of three. The other five are Dippy's. 








So stoked to be back here with you guys!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2016)

This is Amelia, after the first lady to fly. She is a Dippy.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2016)

loving the lighting there Duchieman!
Those are some happy plants!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 22, 2016)

Aaaaaaalright gentleman. Our next lady up is also a Psycho Killer, Jack the Ripper type. Put your hands together for Aria!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2016)

I am in love....
Engineers Dream.
 
 
 
Peaceful Dreams
DST


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2016)

Gota q for you anyone who knows, whats the flores time on gg4?


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2016)

Anything up to and past 10 weeks mate. Growers preference I think.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 23, 2016)

DST said:


> Anything up to and past 10 weeks mate. Growers preference I think.


Clone or seed, my clones are said to be 9 weeks ish, but can see where 10 might be needed, damn it.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2016)

Clone only.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)

DST said:


> I am in love....
> Engineers Dream.
> View attachment 3812022
> View attachment 3812023
> ...


Fooking gorgeous @DST


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 24, 2016)

Gg4 at 9.5wks/10 is golden. No less no more  curious to see how my sunset sherbert x gg4 will do, I hope it's an early bloomer (less than 10 weeks makes me happy)


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy Monday.....s

Good to see you back @Dutchie
DST thsts a lovley lady indeed !


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Clone only.


When does it stop stretching !!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2016)

so early december b4 i can shmoke anything ive not paid for lol


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> When does it stop stretching !!!


Next week Wednesday by all accounts lol....that's why it seems so happy in my vertical.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2016)

my one has a 1m tent to its self and its filled it lol corner to corner lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

Anything to help my plants making them a bit greener.. im on week 4 and my leaves are a bit lime im not big on adding N after 2 weeks in... and my strain is going 10-11 weeks


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Anything to help my plants making them a bit greener.. im on week 4 and my leaves are a bit lime im not big on adding N after 2 weeks in... and my strain is going 10-11 weeks


What about a very weak N foliar?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2016)

they need nitrogen to survive, just reduce the amount in bloom. I'm using dyna-gro 7-9-5 for all round and add a 3-12-5 during bloom.


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> .. im on week 4 and my leaves are a bit lime im not big on adding N after 2 weeks in...


Sounds like they want it though. It's like kids, they don't want what you want...sometime you got tae think "oot eh tha boax".


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Sounds like they want it though. It's like kids, they don't want what you want...sometime you got tae think "oot eh tha boax".


Shes just bigger this time around and needing more food im running emerald harvest


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2016)

Big girls always eat more cake Traxx.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Big girls always eat more cake Traxx.


Yea ! Thats the truth hehe.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Big girls always eat more cake Traxx.


lmao


----------



## fridayfishfry (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## fridayfishfry (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## fridayfishfry (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2016)

No till 600g pot got topped today


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey duchie! Long time!


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Hey duchie! Love you....Long time!


Fixed lol....

Topped 600gal is still looking mahoosive.


----------



## moondance (Oct 25, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> No till 600g pot got topped today
> View attachment 3813633


Now thats a Fucking Tree!!! I love it man looks scrumptious.
Moondance


----------



## moondance (Oct 25, 2016)

DST said:


> I am in love....
> Engineers Dream.
> View attachment 3812022
> View attachment 3812023
> ...


So sexy, wow I love that Strain but you all know that lol, Whats up duchieman been a long time!
Moondance


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Next week Wednesday by all accounts lol....that's why it seems so happy in my vertical.


Aye, glad i flipped when i did. The qq x livers from seed are showing sex but barley compared to the 3 clone plants. Ive got a few snaps on my i-pod ill fire up laters.

N me to westy! First in a long time, will be all the sweeter mate


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2016)

Man, I'd love to see that in person.

Inspiring.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2016)

Last round of chopping on the bcl today


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty as a picture whodatnation. (LOL. You are on auto spell on my phone ffs).

Here's some evil as fuck looking fireballs lol....she'll bite yer baws, chew em off, and stick em on ya like a bow tie.
    
....but she's mighty sweet and such a cool icey chic.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Man, I'd love to see that in person.
> 
> Inspiring.


That one plant likely puts out more than my tiny tent does running 3-4 harvests a yr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Pretty as a picture whodatnation. (LOL. You are on auto spell on my phone ffs).
> 
> Here's some evil as fuck looking fireballs lol....she'll bite yer baws, chew em off, and stick em on ya like a bow tie.
> View attachment 3814090 View attachment 3814092 View attachment 3814095 View attachment 3814096
> ....but she's mighty sweet and such a cool icey chic.


I would let her do all of that. She's a beauty for sure


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2016)

The extra effort put into building the new dry room is really paying off, even with this wet cold weather outside the room is staying on point


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> The extra effort put into building the new dry room is really paying off, even with this wet cold weather outside the room is staying on point
> 
> View attachment 3814459


Looks fukn awesome brother. Walls of weed, I love it


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> The extra effort put into building the new dry room is really paying off, even with this wet cold weather outside the room is staying on point
> 
> View attachment 3814459


Quality. Part the sea of bud Moses....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 26, 2016)

Love it @whodatnation great work, I don't no how u do it I think running my 3x3 both shelf's is hard work and I havnt even took the little ones along to the 8x4 for next run yet.... They will be going at the weekend

little pic of strawberry cheese I got 17 altogether off them 

I got 1 1/2 off pit and 2 3/4 off fireball few odd pips in but. Nowt major will get pics of other 2 up later


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Amazing Who....that visual is mesmerizing.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2016)

Nearing the chop.
 
 
Next week ending tinks


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

What a lovely fade.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2016)

She's beautiful


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Love it @whodatnation great work, I don't no how u do it I think running my 3x3 both shelf's is hard work and I havnt even took the little ones along to the 8x4 for next run yet.... They will be going at the weekend
> 
> little pic of strawberry cheese I got 17 altogether off them View attachment 3814489
> 
> I got 1 1/2 off pit and 2 3/4 off fireball few odd pips in but. Nowt major will get pics of other 2 up later




14hrs a day 7 days a week nearing week 5 now. It ain't easy by any means. Can not wait to dig my toes into some sand.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 26, 2016)

Day 56. Gonna go to 63. Looks like it should be a decent yield.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Day 56. Gonna go to 63. Looks like it should be a decent yield.


What are those jrock? Yeah they look good. They could go another bit eh, still some white pistils?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What are those jrock? Yeah they look good. They could go another bit eh, still some white pistils?


Pretty mixed bag here. The yellowing plants are hso blue dream. There is dna rocklock and sour kosher. Hso lemon garlic og, mango sapphire, and black dog. Barney farm critical kush, and 8 ball kush. I'm clearing out my old strains for new gear from csi, hippie hill, dvg, big worm, and docs gear. Gonna hold down the hso blackdog and and mango sapphire for a bit tho.


----------



## moondance (Oct 26, 2016)

Dauumn 600 Club is rockin the porn tonight!!! Nice Work everyone shit DST, Whodatnation, Jrock420 & Budolski, if i forgot anyone you too!. I am going to do a photo shoot in a few days but after that the 600 vertical bare bulb chamber is getting filled up. I can't wait for this run to start I am hella excited to see these flower out - Fireballs & Neon Creep #1 and #2 both girls YESssssss. Probably flower out the Psycho killer too. White Widow is a slow vegger so she will wait until next run. Have a great night everyone.
Moondance


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2016)

Last of the Marion berry


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Pretty mixed bag here. The yellowing plants are hso blue dream. There is dna rocklock and sour kosher. Hso lemon garlic og, mango sapphire, and black dog. Barney farm critical kush, and 8 ball kush. I'm clearing out my old strains for new gear from csi, hippie hill, dvg, big worm, and docs gear. Gonna hold down the hso blackdog and and mango sapphire for a bit tho.


Does the Sour Kosher have a sour dank smell or taste ?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

fwiw I had a DNA Sour Kosher that was one of my favorite danks.
A bro supposedly still has it. It hurt the nose but was not really loud.
The stink was on the bud and it was really diesely. A Super smoke
that started off as a freebie for me on Attitude.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

CDC #1


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> fwiw I had a DNA Sour Kosher that was one of my favorite danks.
> A bro supposedly still has it. It hurt the nose but was not really loud.
> The stink was on the bud and it was really diesely. A Super smoke
> that started off as a freebie for me on Attitude.


Thanks for the info JD


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah, no worries. I can add that it had a wandering structure. Others have 
gotten phenos where the Kosher gave much more upright structure, but mine
kinda wandered horizontally. 

If I can attach a HDD I will post photos.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Does the Sour Kosher have a sour dank smell or taste ?


She has more of a diesel lean smell wise and taste. Maybe a little sour but thats all opinion almost a coffee diesel flavor. Super lanky and mites love her but if u keep those shits at bay she does medium yeilds and nice medium density buds. I had her for like 3 years. She was the first keeper plant I ever grew out when I started indoor. I think I'm gonna let her pass on tho for newer better strains.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

JRock, it really does sound like you got the same pheno. It was a keeper
for me as well. (and I had to move on as well ;0)


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> JRock, it really does sound like you got the same pheno. It was a keeper
> for me as well. (and I had to move on as well ;0)


I find dna genetics lines are pretty stable not many phenos. I can't say the same for their off branch companies like grow your own by dna. I popped a few rocklock by dna and by grow your own and gyo was all over the map. Dna was on point as usual... maybe just my experience but I'll stick with original dna genetics or Crockett family farms.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

Good to know. Thanks.

(I was eyeballing the GYO DNA RKS ;0)


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good to know. Thanks.
> 
> (I was eyeballing the GYO DNA RKS ;0)


Funny my sour kosher was from attitude as well. All the seeds I bought sucked and the freebie rocked go figure.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

I have to tell you...go back over your old orders...it reminds me of the old
joke "How you make God laugh?" How many times I bought, and then blew
chunks on breed XXX only to have gotten a freebie that totally rocked. Ridiculous! LOL

Sour Kosher
Silver Kush
Lost Coast OG
Trainwreck
Desert Diesel
Green Crack (!)
Kosher Tangie
on and on

All Freebies.


Now, Breeder's Boutique is so generous that I just have everything of theirs, and
remember not at all which I specifically purchased. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I have to tell you...go back over your old orders...it reminds me of the old
> joke "How you make God laugh?" How many times I bought, and then blew
> chunks on breed XXX only to have gotten a freebie that totally rocked. Ridiculous! LOL
> 
> ...


If breeders Boutique had more fems I could use them almost exclusively.
I just dont have space to sex plants.
I have LOTS of their strains though waiting for space to pop them


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I have to tell you...go back over your old orders...it reminds me of the old
> joke "How you make God laugh?" How many times I bought, and then blew
> chunks on breed XXX only to have gotten a freebie that totally rocked. Ridiculous! LOL
> 
> ...


Sounds like you been in my fridge lol. I switched over to us genetics strictly but I'm based in the us. I kept seing this guy I know who gets killer nug but he over prices the fuck out of it. I haven't bought weed in years lol but any way I kept hearing names I never heard before from him and smoking it. So I did some research and found who their grower was purchasing their seeds from. It was in house genetics which led me to a whole world of usa breeders. I also like the 2 day shipping from most us banks. I hear awesome things about breeders boutique tho.


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 27, 2016)

grown under 600W HPS then MH with some blurple leds


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> grown under 600W HPS then MH with some blurple leds


What strain u got there? Looks really nice there bud!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Sounds like you been in my fridge lol. I switched over to us genetics strictly but I'm based in the us. I kept seing this guy I know who gets killer nug but he over prices the fuck out of it. I haven't bought weed in years lol but any way I kept hearing names I never heard before from him and smoking it. So I did some research and found who their grower was purchasing their seeds from. It was in house genetics which led me to a whole world of usa breeders. I also like the 2 day shipping from most us banks. I hear awesome things about breeders boutique tho.


They (BB)ship from UK but I get them in about a week.
Im in Cali


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What strain u got there? Looks really nice there bud!



Thank you. 

Its a Dr Grinspoon from Barneys [email protected] week 12 flower.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They (BB)ship from UK but I get them in about a week.
> Im in Cali


Damn that blows the fuck outta attitude/choice, and stax. I only waited 4 months for stax to send me the wrong shit and at that it was all under fair value of what I already paid. That boy can kiss my ass when it comes to my business. I feel bad for his homies cause he is a dick and u gotta talk to kakalak who apologizes for stax. Way to throw ur boys under the bus stax lol.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Its a Dr Grinspoon from Barneys [email protected] week 12 flower.


I remember Grinspoon as having the oddest of structures....that looks like
it was bred into better behavior.....

Seriously Alien Behavior:






I always wanted to try that one. 

JD


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I remember Grinspoon as having the oddest of structures....that looks like
> it was bred into better behavior.....
> 
> Seriously Alien Behavior:
> ...


That's why I always passed on it. Barneys was my go to for awhile when I started. I was let down by the critical kush. Ran like 10 and found a keeper that was a freebie. Had 9 more and figured there has to be a better pheno. Well I was wrong lol. Whacked the keeper dead and ran the other 9 to be pissed off. I still have a ton of barney gear. Just popped a g13 haze actually lol.


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 27, 2016)

I also expected the grinspoon to have those little buds...never got that pheno:/ 

Im not complaining, this one is awsome though


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

After searching online I get the impression that there are no grows
in the wild at all like that one reference grow of Dr Grinspoon.

That wild berries-on-twigs is becoming legend :0)


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> After searching online I get the impression that there are no grows
> in the wild at all like that one reference grow of Dr Grinspoon.
> 
> That wild berries-on-twigs is becoming legend :0)


I bet she is kill but what would the harvest be lol. It looks like u would be lucky to get 10 grams off a plant like that lol. When I went to Amsterdam I smoked as much as I could and never found any barneys farm strains. Bulldog, and sensi, and all the other big names. It was my high school graduation with my old man when I was 18. Heineken brewery and such. Good old time besides the food lol. Got sick a lot from food there. I found a tiny hot dog place and a burger King. They don't fuck around in Amsterdam burger kings. Best damn fast food I ever had. Then again they get paid like 15 euros an hour which is bank lol. So they make sure your food tip fucking top.


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> After searching online I get the impression that there are no grows
> in the wild at all like that one reference grow of Dr Grinspoon.
> 
> That wild berries-on-twigs is becoming legend :0)



Yep...its stuff legends are made of


these new "designer"strains are becoming popular...I have seen pure purple weed, black weed...all different colors are emerging...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

As long as it is the result of pollen chucking, I am fine with it. :0)


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> As long as it is the result of pollen chucking, I am fine with it. :0)


What is pollen chucking. I'm not new to growing but kinda new to breeding and hear the term a lot. What does it exactly mean?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

It just means making pollen and then seeds. ....it is just slang for seed making.

i.e. as long as the odd color is non GMO I am good.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It just means making pollen and then seeds. ....it is just slang for seed making.
> 
> i.e. as long as the odd color is non GMO I am good.


Thanks javadog. Hate to ask stupid questions but that's the only way for one to learn. I thought it was open pollination which is totally different.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 27, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> The extra effort put into building the new dry room is really paying off, even with this wet cold weather outside the room is staying on point
> 
> View attachment 3814459


Nice harvest Whodat, love that picture.

Time seems to be flying with this grow, wk4 already. Love having the 4x8 to flower in again, been a few years. 
 

Lightsabre, 
 

One of the Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks javadog. Hate to ask stupid questions but that's the only way for one to learn. I thought it was open pollination which is totally different.



Its not the ONLY way for one to learn...you can learn yourself through experimentation, you can learn through reading etc....


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> Its not the ONLY way for one to learn...you can learn yourself through experimentation, you can learn through reading etc....


True but why experiment with the unknown. If u have no clue what ur doing and just experimenting breeding u sure won't make much headway without reading about what ur doing first. Just my opinion.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn that blows the fuck outta attitude/choice, and stax. I only waited 4 months for stax to send me the wrong shit and at that it was all under fair value of what I already paid. That boy can kiss my ass when it comes to my business. I feel bad for his homies cause he is a dick and u gotta talk to kakalak who apologizes for stax. Way to throw ur boys under the bus stax lol.


I have had back luck with some other sites as well, most notably Female seeds NL. 3 orders never arrived or were gone through by customs because they write seeds on outside of envelope.
Sannies was 3 weeks
Mr Nice took 6-7 weeks after taking a week to get the Pick-up W.U. payment.

Not saying Sannies was terrible for their time frame just mentioning the places besides BB that I have used.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I remember Grinspoon as having the oddest of structures....that looks like
> it was bred into better behavior.....
> 
> Seriously Alien Behavior:
> ...


Looks like some tiny ass male flowers.....nothing I would want to pay for....


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like some tiny ass male flowers.....nothing I would want to pay for....


I had a Purple Kush from club clone that has 3ft wide and over 3ft tall and buds that size, but normal placement. 
It yielded 10 grams and all the other strains around it yielded 2 oz plus arounf same size and same lights.
I couldnt believe it


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like some tiny ass male flowers.....nothing I would want to pay for....


Right, I was wondering if I was the only one. Fuck that. I'm all about old school landrace. That just looks confused and well retarded. I'm with u Vnsmkr.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Right, I was wondering if I was the only one. Fuck that. I'm all about old school landrace. That just looks confused and well retarded. I'm with u Vnsmkr.


Well I tell you what Vietnamese landrace is sometimes smaller airier buds and sometimes they are fucking cans. They certainly don't look like that....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn that blows the fuck outta attitude/choice, and stax. I only waited 4 months for stax to send me the wrong shit and at that it was all under fair value of what I already paid. That boy can kiss my ass when it comes to my business. I feel bad for his homies cause he is a dick and u gotta talk to kakalak who apologizes for stax. Way to throw ur boys under the bus stax lol.


I receive Attitude in 2 weeks on the nose everytime....


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I receive Attitude in 2 weeks on the nose everytime....


Damn near the same here. Depending on where it goes through customs. I had some like 6 months ago go through Ireland customs. Shit hit here safe and sound tho in 10 days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

The only thing I get sick of is their small ass motherfucking tshirts my children cant even fit in lmao. Get some fucking proper sized shirts attitude ffs


----------



## ganjafather27 (Oct 27, 2016)

I hope it's alright to ask a question here...

But, how do you guys feel about a 600w in a 4x4 tent? I've been told I should get a 3x3,but I'd really like the advantage of extra space. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2016)

it will work alright....your main growth areas will be the 3 X 3.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

I have gotten away with a 6 in a 4X4 for years now.

I used to supplement with two Kessils, but am not now. It works fine.


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 27, 2016)

is 600W still the "light" to have?? I remember when I started growing the "600" was one of the best...is it still one of the best lights??


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

Of the various wattages it was the most efficient for some dang reason. :0)

To be honest, I would either go with an LEC315 or, even better, the newer COB LEDs
if I were starting from scratch.

I just added an LEC315 next my 600W HPS and it is close to matching it. Close.

JD


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Of the various wattages it was the most efficient for some dang reason. :0)
> 
> To be honest, I would either go with an LEC315 or, even better, the newer COB LEDs
> if I were starting from scratch.
> ...



What about light penetration??

Does it = a 600W in that area?

Wat about a DE HPS vs 2x 315 LEC?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2016)

I always had trouble keeping temps low enough with 1000W in 4x4, but I grow in Cali


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I bet she is kill but what would the harvest be lol. It looks like u would be lucky to get 10 grams off a plant like that lol. When I went to Amsterdam I smoked as much as I could and never found any barneys farm strains. Bulldog, and sensi, and all the other big names. It was my high school graduation with my old man when I was 18. Heineken brewery and such. Good old time besides the food lol. Got sick a lot from food there. I found a tiny hot dog place and a burger King. They don't fuck around in Amsterdam burger kings. Best damn fast food I ever had. Then again they get paid like 15 euros an hour which is bank lol. So they make sure your food tip fucking top.


Living in Amsterdam I can assure you no one in Burger king gets paid 15 euros per hour...even management will struggle to.get that. But yes. It has its fair share of crap takeaway eateries.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

ha


DST said:


> Living in Amsterdam I can assure you no one in Burger king gets paid 15 euros per hour...even management will struggle to.get that. But yes. It has its fair share of crap takeaway eateries.


hahaha lmao


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

My wife sends me an email everyday with a daily dilemma. Not sure where she gets them from, I think it's a book or something. Anyway, todays was the following: They are never nice, lol.


You always have to wear a cone around your head, like a dog.

OR

All your clothes are always itchy.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 28, 2016)

At least with the cone you'd always have your head held high!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> What about light penetration??
> 
> Does it = a 600W in that area?
> 
> Wat about a DE HPS vs 2x 315 LEC?


I am something of an LEC newbie....but there is an LEC thread. Good luck!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Living in Amsterdam I can assure you no one in Burger king gets paid 15 euros per hour...even management will struggle to.get that. But yes. It has its fair share of crap takeaway eateries.


Well they should get that kinda pay as it was the only places to eat safely around the red light area and smoke shops. Ironically enough one of the better restaurants I found was called something like bad food, warm beer or something like that. I found the further you travel from the red light area and smoke shops the food gets much better. Tulip fields where pretty awesome. They stretch for miles it seems.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> At least with the cone you'd always have your head held high!


Nae licking yer ain baws though.....if you have the flexibility to do that in the first place,  lmfao.



jrock420 said:


> Well they should get that kinda pay as it was the only places to eat safely around the red light area and smoke shops. Ironically enough one of the better restaurants I found was called something like bad food, warm beer or something like that. I found the further you travel from the red light area and smoke shops the food gets much better. Tulip fields where pretty awesome. They stretch for miles it seems.


Lol. There are some mighty fine restaurants and eateries in the Red Light district, you just need to know where you are going. Like you say there are an awful lot of shit ones that cater to the masses of drunken and inebriated folks. And I think you meant, Warm beer and lousy food, which I believe is Cocos Outback Bar on the Rembrantplein (its like an Ozzy bar). Personally I don't eat out of Fast food places like McD's, Burger Kings, etc....mainly due to the fact I worked in a burger bar (Wimpy) in the 80s as a teenager and had a 2 week stint in a KFC as a student....I have never smelled so bad in my life as I did in those 2 weeks of work, fucking disgusting place. No offence to anyone who eats in fast food places, just my choice. When I worked in the Wimpy I was paid a massive 1.60 GBP per hour ffs....which wasn't as bad as the Milk Round I had which paid me around .80pence per hour.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Nae licking yer ain baws though.....if you have the flexibility to do that in the first place,  lmfao.
> 
> 
> Lol. There are some mighty fine restaurants and eateries in the Red Light district, you just need to know where you are going. Like you say there are an awful lot of shit ones that cater to the masses of drunken and inebriated folks. And I think you meant, Warm beer and lousy food, which I believe is Cocos Outback Bar on the Rembrantplein (its like an Ozzy bar). Personally I don't eat out of Fast food places like McD's, Burger Kings, etc....mainly due to the fact I worked in a burger bar (Wimpy) in the 80s as a teenager and had a 2 week stint in a KFC as a student....I have never smelled so bad in my life as I did in those 2 weeks of work, fucking disgusting place. No offence to anyone who eats in fast food places, just my choice. When I worked in the Wimpy I was paid a massive 1.60 GBP per hour ffs....which wasn't as bad as the Milk Round I had which paid me around .80pence per hour.


Yup that was the place exactly. Yeah I stopped eating fast food years ago. Shits not even food it's more like chemicals. I tell people for a hamburger to taste the same in the usa as it does in the EU it takes a whole Lotta chemicals. I was only there for a month and did alot of traveling there so it was alot of hit or miss food. I found small delis with meat and cheese where my favorite next to drunken burger King nights lol, I was 18 when I went. I miss that heineken that is served at 0 Celsius. Has the tap covered in ice. I hear it has changed alot since then. Kinda sad cause people from usa and where ever where going there and pissing in the streets and just have 0 respect for a pretty cool place.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

Same everywhere...some folks just have no respect full stop.
It has changed a lot, some good, some bad. It's all got a bit anal on the weed scene here.
I emailed the organisers of the upcoming Unity Cup here in Amsterdam. They emailed back to say the Laws of the Netherlands are too difficult to have an Expo and open competition basically....and that's after decades of High Times Cups here....tis sad.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sure is man. A couple bad apples ruins it for the whole bunch. Glad I got to go when I did. Funniest part was I never seen a European laying in the street drunk rolling in spit and piss. Always was a drunk american or foreigner who couldn't handle they're recreational drugs.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 28, 2016)

If anyone is interested in a BML SPYDR 600 (600w equivalent) hi-intensity LED with primarily white diodes and a few 450 and 625 diodes to enhance veg and flower, that covers 2 x 4, please PM me


----------



## ganjafather27 (Oct 28, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I have gotten away with a 6 in a 4X4 for years now.
> 
> I used to supplement with two Kessils, but am not now. It works fine.


Thanks for reply! 

Another question, if I go 600 watts in a 4x4:
should I use a large (36x32) reflector hood or
A blockbuster (25x25) square reflector hood or
An XXL (38x29) rectangular reflector hood? 

I'm assuming the blockbuster is the best choice but I've also never grow in a 4x4 tent so what do I know lol?


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have used a 600W for 5 years in a 4x4 with fantastic results.


See below a few of the plants I have grown with delicious juicy buds

It seems like the days of the 600 are coming to an end, but I loved mine and it served me very well for years @Ushio 600W HPS I love you!!!!


----------



## ganjafather27 (Oct 28, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> I have used a 600W for 5 years in a 4x4 with fantastic results.
> 
> 
> See below a few of the plants I have grown with delicious juicy buds
> ...


WOW those are some fantastic looking plants! 

How do you feel about reflector choice in a 4x4?

I plan on a sog, 600w, 4x4 tent and I'm trying to decide if I should get a reflector like a blockbuster or something larger like a magnum...


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 28, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GYRZV2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thats the setup im using, exactly that....


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice Work Mr Pork!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Things are coming along nicely in the garden. Did some work in the garden tonight and sexed all the plants in my floral room. Out of 8 I got 5 ladies and 3 boys. (Dippy's and Psycho Killer's) Two boys were Dippy's and one was a PK. I'm culling one of the Dippy's but the other two boys are really nice so I'm keeping them around for some pollen. These plants have been vegging for 6 weeks so I needed the room badly anyway. 

Anyway, over the last week or so there have been many time's I come across something and think, I've gotta ask the 600 about that, so I'm gonna start popping my questions up while I try to get a journal started here tonight. Lot's of photo's and stuff to put up, so coffee is on and buds are ground. Let's get at er. 

Here's the lot so far. On the right, in veg, we have Jake's Dream and Jake Blues X JTR. In the middle are the boys and in flower are the girls, 3 Dippy's and 2 Psycho Killers. Veg is day 25. Flower is day 6 after 45 day veg.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 29, 2016)

Can anyone recommend me to a good one of these that's maybe a bit cheaper to buy, 
Also anyone ever used or does use and tell me if they give u a good hit?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 29, 2016)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3817358
> Can anyone recommend me to a good one of these that's maybe a bit cheaper to buy,
> Also anyone ever used or does use and tell me if they give u a good hit?


Try Vapefiend (UK based) usually has a great selection and great prices. 

Some shots from day 31

Green Crack
 

Goji 
 

Lightsabre
 

Cuvee
 

Tree of Life #2, running two phenos of this, both plants over 50"


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Try Vapefiend (UK based) usually has a great selection and great prices.
> 
> Some shots from day 31
> 
> ...


Looking to be a hell of a run there #4 nice frosty gals


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Can anyone recommend me to a good one of these that's maybe a bit cheaper to buy,
> Also anyone ever used or does use and tell me if they give u a good hit?


My daughters boyfriend likes to order from this Chinese wholesale site. Cuts out the middleman but takes a while to get to you.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10019382/5288000-h-enail-styled-dry-content-vaporizer-starter-kit 35-60 bucks.







https://www.fasttech.com/categories/3031/starter-kits


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Great looking plants guys!

@duchieman how does that dry content vape work?
Is it for keif or something?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Great looking plants guys!
> 
> @duchieman how does that dry content vape work?
> Is it for keif or something?


I'm not sure. We just happened to be looking at it a couple of weeks ago. I think there's a video of a guy demonstrating and really liking it. I'll try to find it again.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's a quick vid.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

OK, that is just a self heating goo rig. Awesome.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

I thought dry content e-nail meant its for keif.
Thanks for the info Duchieman


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2016)

This one is for dry that he's thinking of ordering. 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10012394/1835009-hebe-titan-2-dry-content-2200mah-rechargeable


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2016)

What is the name of that portable dabbing Vape you guys recommend?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What is the name of that portable dabbing Vape you guys recommend?


The pen?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

Not your fault Bass...it refers to " dry-content-vaporizer" in the URL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The pen?


Yes !!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Yocan Evolve Plus:
http://www.yocantech.com/Evolve-Plus/index.html


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Not your fault Bass...it refers to " dry-content-vaporizer" in the URL


Right
I was just wondering if they make one for keif?
I dont make oil, not yet at least


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Right
> I was just wondering if they make one for keif?
> I dont make oil, not yet at least


Do you make a concentrate? Rosin, wax, etc? If so I can explain how to turn it into oil, it's ridiculously easy and makes the concentrate last even longer. Imagine dabbing a drop of oil at a time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2016)

Got a bong instead. Lol.
Lol not that. 25,000 $ red dragon rig
.Eugene has the the most and some of the best glass blowers in the country so prices are a lot less here in town because the competition is fierce.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a bong instead. Lol.View attachment 3817838
> Lol not that. 25,000 $ red dragon rig
> .Eugene has the the most and some of the best glass blowers in the country so prices are a lot less here in town because the competition is fierce.


That's pretty sickl wow.

So what did ya get?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2016)

Can't show you right now. It's wrapped up until after our inspection On Tuesday. Dude at the glass shop gave me some killer info and let me know that the original Jack Herer strain is located right here in town cuz Jack lived here for 30 years! And I'm going to be able to find it and smoke it, he said it is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can't show you right now. It's wrapped up until after our inspection On Tuesday. Dude at the glass shop gave me some killer info and let me know that the original Jack Herer strain is located right here in town cuz Jack lived here for 30 years! And I'm going to be able to find it and smoke it, he said it is absolutely amazing!!


Oh wow that's killer. Good luck on getting a hold of it for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Do you make a concentrate? Rosin, wax, etc? If so I can explain how to turn it into oil, it's ridiculously easy and makes the concentrate last even longer. Imagine dabbing a drop of oil at a time


Never made concentrates besides dry ice keif and ice water hash


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks I'll see if I can get a cut for u.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Never made concentrates besides dry ice keif and ice water hash


Gotcha, me either but after turning a lot of wax into oil for a buddy yesterday and dabbing on it for a few days I am convinced lol.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

It would be fun to run the original Jack.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks I'll see if I can get a cut for u.


You da bomb!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> It would be fun to run the original Jack.


Yeah I wasnt to thrilled with the Sannies Jack

Tastes like crap or chemicals and doesnt burn right and this was grown organically


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Gotcha, me either but after turning a lot of wax into oil for a buddy yesterday and dabbing on it for a few days I am convinced lol.


I would want to start small anyway ill I get used to concentrates.
Too much cookies last week was kinda crazy already lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I would want to start small anyway ill I get used to concentrates.
> Too much cookies last week was kinda crazy already lol


The concentrates have been good with my tolerance and have lasted A LOT longer than the flowers alone do for me. So we will see. Once my rotation gets into full swing I will be looking into making a wax of some kind of my own. I think this will be the best for me long term. Although I love smoking a phat bluint every now and then, especially with some wax in it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The concentrates have been good with my tolerance and have lasted A LOT longer than the flowers alone do for me. So we will see. Once my rotation gets into full swing I will be looking into making a wax of some kind of my own. I think this will be the best for me long term. Although I love smoking a phat bluint every now and then, especially with some wax in it.


I dont want to turn my place into a lab. 
Being clumsy I want to avoid butane and the like to make concentrates


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont want to turn my place into a lab.
> Being clumsy I want to avoid butane and the like to make concentrates


I don't want to fuck with chems bro just talking about presssing out some rosin is all


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I don't want to fuck with chems bro just talking about presssing out some rosin is all


Just ran my first bubble hash last night, only ran it to press it into rosin, sooo glad i did!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just ran my first bubble hash last night, only ran it to press it into rosin, sooo glad i did!


Is it difficult?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Is it difficult?


Nah man, just wrap your hash in a coffee filter, fold parchment paper around it, squeeze it in your wifes hair straightener, dab the delicious terpy goodness, get your ass kicked by your wife for doing it.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Does the Sour Kosher have a sour dank smell or taste ?


I have a freebie DNA sour kosher flowering right now she's at 23ish day in and she's frosting up nicely and smells like a lemon-cherry starburst. I imagine that will change over time but right now I'm stoked with her. Mine I believe is kosher leaning so far.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nah man, just wrap your hash in a coffee filter, fold parchment paper around it, squeeze it in your wifes hair straightener, dab the delicious terpy goodness, get your ass kicked by your wife for doing it.....


For real no press or anything lol.......shit this is good news man.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> For real no press or anything lol.......shit this is good news man.


There is pressure involved, you wanna push that flat iron closed hard for a good 15 seconds on its lowest setting, but its damn easy to do


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> There is pressure involved, you wanna push that flat iron closed hard for a good 15 seconds on its lowest setting, but its damn easy to do


Next harvest I am going to reach out to you if that's cool. I'm still very new at this and learning more and more everyday. The last auto I took down had some fire ass trim 14G of it and I smoked it all and enjoyed every bit of it as much as the flowers themselves. This plant was full of trichs...........


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just ran my first bubble hash last night, only ran it to press it into rosin, sooo glad i did!


Can you press dry ice keif to rosin?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh, I got a Sour Kosher as a freebie before DNA was even selling packs,
and it is one nice grow!

Mine leaned toward diesel, so the structure wandered a bit, but the flavor was
one of the very best that I have grown.....and I always aim for flavor. :0)

I am going to have to get a pack of SK....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2016)

I cloned my sour kosher so if she stays on point like this I'll be able to run her again.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Can you press dry ice keif to rosin?


I see no reason why you couldnt? Never tried though


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2016)

Order from China for a third of the price. 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3031/10023953/5191004-authentic-yocan-evolve-plus-1100mah-e-cigarette


----------



## budolskie (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah them China ones look to be the one worth trying, before I splash out big on a 1... 

I need a hit like a normal dab but without the blowtorch


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Can you press dry ice keif to rosin?


Absolutely.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Can you press dry ice keif to rosin?


yes thats what DoubleJJ does


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

ganjafather27 said:


> Thanks for reply!
> 
> Another question, if I go 600 watts in a 4x4:
> should I use a large (36x32) reflector hood or
> ...


Yup I love My 600! Vertical bare bulb.

Moondance


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have a freebie DNA sour kosher flowering right now she's at 23ish day in and she's frosting up nicely and smells like a lemon-cherry starburst. I imagine that will change over time but right now I'm stoked with her. Mine I believe is kosher leaning so far.
> View attachment 3817924


My sour kosher was just about the same as javadog. Good smoke. I cloned mine as well had her a long ass time.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3818131


That's a pretty stuffed tent. I woulda stuffed one more in the middle tho lol, oh took a better look and saw the fan. I like to use stanley blower fans. They pack a punch and seem to last a long time. They also have a grounded outlet mounted on them. I love the extra outlet inside the tent just for the options it creates. Looks awesome buddy. What strains you got in there?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes, those might indeed come in handy.


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's a pretty stuffed tent. I woulda stuffed one more in the middle tho lol, oh took a better look and saw the fan. I like to use stanley blower fans. They pack a punch and seem to last a long time. They also have a grounded outlet mounted on them. I love the extra outlet inside the tent just for the options it creates. Looks awesome buddy. What strains you got in there?


That was a run of Engineers Dream and a few Skunk Wrecked Widows that were seeded with dream seeds, sadly I got to smoke none of it and the cops got the seed run LOL. They had already stuffed my ass in a psych ward so the wifey composted 50 plants and 4 lbs of top shelf for me before the cops got here, but it kept me out of doing hard time so fuck it i will re grow it all LOL. Well I am starting with Neon Creep #1 and #2. It was all packed in due to me flying to Denver that weekend for the Cup, so they had to be in one place for the wifey to care for them.
Moondance


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yes, those might indeed come in handy.


Me Likey, shit ton of air flow that way, I may need those for the new building.
Moondance


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

moondance said:


> Me Likey, shit ton of air flow that way, I may need those for the new building.
> Moondance


Yeah that's a damn shame about that shit but hey at least u and the wife are safe so like u said fuck it and regrow. Yeah the stanley fans rock. I grabbed one for the summer to fan myself and found myself freezing sitting in front of it. I figured if I like it that much the canopy and floor of the tent will love em so I grabbed 2 more. And those 2 grounded outlets really make it a nice piece in the tent. I love em. U need a special screw driver to remove the end caps to clean them of hair.... damn cats, that's the only bad thing I could say about them.


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

After a month in 2 hospitals ($25,000 later) they only fixed the high blood preasure issue it took a year later for 1 doctor to do a sugar test before surgery I was at 600 Hah my favorite club number too lol - I ended up doing 6 months probation, grew the whole time and had a blow out the day I came back from the judge clearing me LOL. The worst part was random piss tests in front of strangers, but on the bright side I can pretty much whip it out and wiz anywhere now ROFLOL. I also left my wallet home when I got knocked the fuck out and sent to the hospital, so I was a missing person for 4 days till I remembered where the wifey worked at. So she was covering our asses hard, I love her SO much, she has always had my back no matter what. Its kinda funny I have been fucking with her for 20 years on stuff, "hey honey if you hear this dont worry its just a car dropping on me" I did that yesterday with the car and she looked dead at me and said fucking stop that. I had to giggle at her for a minute, im like I have been doing it for 20 years babe, I guess she finally had enough of that LOL. Okay yeah i am high and rambling lol
Moondance


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 30, 2016)

I almost never toke, but I felt like smoking a bowl last night.

Chomped on some year cured White OG
 

She smoked pretty damn nice, I think its the only bowl i've smoked in like 3 months lol


----------



## green217 (Oct 30, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I almost never toke, but I felt like smoking a bowl last night.
> Damn it's icy, where u get it?


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 30, 2016)

Its some of my own stuff hah.

It was from this grow a year ago.

Fox farm wasn't used at all; I just happened to have that bottle around


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Its some of my own stuff hah.
> 
> It was from this grow a year ago.
> 
> ...


Wow I dunno if I can say any more. Fabulous... I don't think words can do that justice. Beautifully done, what's her lineage?


----------



## GemuGrows (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Wow I dunno if I can say any more. Fabulous... I don't think words can do that justice. Beautifully done, what's her lineage?



I got the White OG from a bagseed; i've been cloning it ever since hah.

Its either SFV OG kush x The White; or its Karma's second version. I'm not sure

Either way it yields great, smokes great, looks great. The high is stimulating and good for getting stuff done. Its also great for nausea. Pretty much everything I look for when I decide to smoke hah

http://karmagenetics.com/white-og-v2-0/

It also could have been a random herm that pollonated a white OG plant. 

I really have no idea- but i've been growing it since I popped it hah


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I got the White OG from a bagseed; i've been cloning it ever since hah.
> 
> Its either SFV OG kush x The White; or its Karma's second version. I'm not sure
> 
> ...


Blessed by the cannabis gods my brother. Blessed be that bud! Either way beautifully done my friend. Thanks for sharing the porn lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 31, 2016)

Sup 6'ers !
Time for an update....

Everything's holding up and I'm getting there. Week 3 coming and its getting funky 
Glue ( still stretching )


Cookies

Psychosis ( in attach )
And the take away tub/cloner worked a treat !


As did the old plastic bottle tech





Cowboy Style in homage to the @Don Gin and Ton


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

Fookies..
fireballs x christmas cookies..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Sup 6'ers !
> Time for an update....
> 
> Everything's holding up and I'm getting there. Week 3 coming and its getting funky
> ...


keep it cowboy lad! I highly doubt my next setup will be anything other...


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2016)

i scrumped a branch of 8 week gg4 and its really nice. Shame my cut dont seem to be growing.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 31, 2016)

mr west said:


> i scrumped a branch of 8 week gg4 and its really nice. Shame my cut dont seem to be growing.


was it rooted Fred ?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2016)

Last of the blue frost-


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2016)

Engineers Dream colas.
 
 
Fireballs waiting for a hedge trim.
 
Chopped the Deep Blues as well. Still got the rest of ED and the GG4s.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2016)

Some of this weeks dilemmas, lol.

You always have to wear ski's

OR

You need 16 hours of sleep a day


And yesterdays:

You can never see yourself in a mirror or in photo's etc. ever again

OR

You see everything in black and white


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Some of this weeks dilemmas, lol.
> 
> You always have to wear ski's
> 
> ...


I reckon if those were my only dilemmas I would have this shit licked. Well have to cut those fucking skis down to size, but everything else doable.....


----------



## booph (Nov 2, 2016)

Well I've been in the 600 w tent for some time now thought I id post a pic of the grow the babies this grow is some green crack along with some og kushs lists the labels Here's a pic I took today


----------



## budolskie (Nov 2, 2016)

Here we grow again, 8x4
5 cherry bomb
4 white widow x big bud
2 Delhi friend 
1 plemon 
And 2 deeb blue regs
 
 

The 3 lights are on 250w its been dropping to 16c I need to get my heater sorted I think, il try that tomoz as forgot annd potting the 15 up and watering was enough for this morning....

I had to come back to 3x3 and pot 15 cuts up


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 2, 2016)

Looking good budolskie, nice selection just as i like. I would hate to have a load of only 1 strain. Let me know how they snips fair, thats mine just started to show roots so yours should be a day or 3 behind. Any probs i got a spare fella


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2016)

New glass , the trusty glass graffiti bong slipped fell and broke all owner the stove after having it for 8 years.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New glass , the trusty glass graffiti bong slipped fell and broke all owner the stove after having it for 8 years.
> View attachment 3820977


What did ya break her in on?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2016)

She fell from the top cabinet above the oven and crashed down, or so i was told. I didnt do it but i found pieces of glass. it must have been a horrible scene. that glass was very very thick.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She fell from the top cabinet above the oven and crashed down, or so i was told. I didnt do it but i found pieces of glass. it must have been a horrible scene. that glass was very very thick.


Very sad to hear, but i meant what was the first strain smoked in the new one?(saw some residue left)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2016)

lol, oh, wetdreams.lol or was it hard dick blues. some of papas stuff.lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> What did ya break her in on?





Bbcchance said:


> Very sad to hear, but i meant what was the first strain smoked in the new one?(saw some residue left)


hahaha, break her *in* on, not break her on. Sorry to hear your go to got all busted up Amber. I havent had any glass in years due to the hard floors claiming all of them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 2, 2016)

Holds ice too good buy


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

My dog broke my little dab rig, but ive been using my pen instead and havent missed it much at all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

My mom came for a visit to Nam when my first girl was born 7 yrs ago, and before she came I ordered a shitload of glass (pipes and a bong) for her to carry in her suitcase. She was shitting bricks LMAO. They don't question shit at the airport here. The bong lasted the longest, but all the pipes (maybe 6-8 of them) were broken to fuck within a few months. I never realized how many times I dropped shit on the carpeted floors over there. No carpet here.....the bong made it a couple years before I finally tipped it over on the patio


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2016)

@Dr.Amber Trichome sorry to hear about the old glass.
Looks like you got a nice new piece though, and those strain names lol.

@Vnsmkr I epoxy plexi discs on bottoms so they cant tip over.I have 12" hard tiles in the WHOLE place.
My daughter just broke "another" glass just an hour ago.
She is as clumsy as me unfortunately.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome sorry to hear about the old glass.
> Looks like you got a nice new piece though, and those strain names lol.
> 
> @Vnsmkr I epoxy plexi discs on bottoms so they cant tip over.I have 12" hard tiles in the WHOLE place.
> ...


Yeah its ceramic, cement, and/or granite marble floors over here. Theres no such thing as carpet or padded floors. Good idea with the disc, though I pretty much went off glass, I'll stick to the vapes and rolling joints once in a while. Easier to not have glass to break


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah its ceramic, cement, and/or granite marble floors over here. Theres no such thing as carpet or padded floors. Good idea with the disc, though I pretty much went off glass, I'll stick to the vapes and rolling joints once in a while. Easier to not have glass to break


After 38 years I think I've lost all ability to do combustibles. I cough too much these days and it's getting tiring. Every time I take a hit there's a pit in my lungs fills with phlegm and I have to get through the fit to enjoy the buzz, which isn't much of a buzz anymore by then. I'm not sure vaping is the solution for me though. I've tried it a couple of times, including a Volcano when I was in Amsterdam, and I still coughed so I don't know what gives. How's vaping working for you Vnsmkr? 

Maybe I just need to give it a rest and give my lungs a chance to heal, but I'm too fucking chronic to do it. lol


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2016)

Duchie I'm like that at the minute, been full of cold amd bad throat.... Still no wake in bake this morning been up since 6am, that's how I no I'm not feeling 100%..... When I do get round to havin a bong its small and still does my chest in


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

duchieman said:


> How's vaping working for you Vnsmkr?


You just need one you can do some lower temp vapes duchieman. Higher temps will cause a coughing fit sometimes, but lower temps never do, and this way you get the full flavor. Nothing like it imo. Dont get me wrong I love to toke, but it tastes like shit


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Duchie I'm like that at the minute, been full of cold amd bad throat.... Still no wake in bake this morning been up since 6am, that's how I no I'm not feeling 100%..... When I do get round to havin a bong its small and still does my chest in


Yup. I've tried everything. Ice, itty bitty puffs, don't matter. I did have a nasty flu come through the house a couple of months ago. I had it for a bit over a week, got better and it came around again for a second go at me. Mostly in the chest so smoking then was a really rough go, I feel your pain bud. Maybe it's residual from that. I miss my bong rips.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You just need one you can do some lower temp vapes duchieman. Higher temps will cause a coughing fit sometimes, but lower temps never do, and this way you get the full flavor. Nothing like it imo. Dont get me wrong I love to toke, but it tastes like shit


Could be that so I'm definitely going to try it. My daughters boyfriend is into that flavored vaping, nicotine stuff and he's right into making his own so he's been doing the research to suspend cannabis for liquid vaping. Looking forward to it as soon as the crops start rolling in again.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2016)

Feels like we have had colds and flu for the last 2 1/2 years....kids in day care do that to you lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2016)

The ones in college too.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2016)

The m8s bringing there kids do it to me haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Could be that so I'm definitely going to try it. My daughters boyfriend is into that flavored vaping, nicotine stuff and he's right into making his own so he's been doing the research to suspend cannabis for liquid vaping. Looking forward to it as soon as the crops start rolling in again.


yeah leave that nicotine shit out of it though, good clean cannabis, or a byproduct of it (hash,oil, etc etc)


----------



## moondance (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New glass , the trusty glass graffiti bong slipped fell and broke all owner the stove after having it for 8 years.
> View attachment 3820977


i lost a sweet steamroller when I stood up one day, yup it was right in my lap, i was stoned as hell and watched in slow motion as it flew down and smashed into a bunch of pieces. The wife bought me one we had it custom blown but the bowl was like sunk into the tube, so it only holds one hit. The guy was sort of new to glass I think, it's in the collection, but when Doc starts blowing again i am going to see if he will make me a more traditional steam roller with a bowl on the top LOL. I feel your pain though, I loved that pipe had it for years of good times, had the right size bowl for like 4 people easy. 
Moondance


----------



## moondance (Nov 3, 2016)

DST said:


> Feels like we have had colds and flu for the last 2 1/2 years....kids in day care do that to you lol


Wifeys bring the sickness home too LOL, I always get it from the wifey who gets it from the office creatures. She starts coughing and whatnot I just ask her who is sick at work and with what, that way I know how to fix her and not get it myself LOL.
Moondance


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> yeah leave that nicotine shit out of it though, good clean cannabis, or a byproduct of it (hash,oil, etc etc)


Absolutely not a problem. After 23 years I quit in 2000. Nicotine would knock me on my ass.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2016)

Oops! I'm sorry darling. Did I hurt you? Here, let me fix you up how you like it.






Now, now. Just like new and I bet it'll hardly leave a scar. Don't worry honey, you're still gorgeous!







This girl is a bit of an oddball, obviously looking and doing much better than this BandD fest. Either way, I'm quite fond of her. Anya in my language is Mother.


----------



## moondance (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice repair work!


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> was it rooted Fred ?


I had it in a pot of coco under a dome, seemed to be alive for a good 6 weeks but no new growth. Ive givenn up on it now ffs The only cut i wanted and ive fucked it up again grr. Going to try and reveg the mum, wish me luck lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2016)

duchieman said:


> The ones in college too.


Fuk that, they've moved out by then, lol.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 3, 2016)

Tight in here tonight lol. Run out of horizontal space to put another tent so will be stacking one on top of this soon.


Started some seeds, 
Fireballs, BB - really want this back in the stable again
Trapstar - Exotic Genetix
Kimbo Kush F2 - Exotic Genetix
Gorilla Bubble BX2 - Tony Green
Black Raspberry - Bodhi
Sunshine4 - Bodhi


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2016)

BONGBong Bong. boNg. Bong b O nnnnnGg 
 

Ha ha ha


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BONGBong Bong. boNg. Bong b O nnnnnGg
> View attachment 3822659
> 
> Ha ha ha


Nice take a hit for me, I just hit the DAB rig for my wake and bake


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2016)

Wake and bake? Sheeet you get up late! I saw a dab rig mini with an electronic nail today that looks freakin sweet!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wake and bake? Sheeet you get up late! I saw a dab rig mini with an electronic nail today that looks freakin sweet!


Rough day yesterday needed my rest today not the norm for me lol........


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BONGBong Bong. boNg. Bong b O nnnnnGg
> View attachment 3822659
> 
> Ha ha ha


Niiiccccceeeeeeee.


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 5, 2016)

Is there a minimum and an optimal CFM rate for an inline fan connected to a cool tube with a 600w? 

And I think somewhere I read that either MH or HPS ran hotter, but I don't remember which one? I guess I'm looking for the numbers for whichever one runs hotter.

Thanks for helping a newbie...


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BONGBong Bong. boNg. Bong b O nnnnnGg
> View attachment 3822659
> 
> Ha ha ha


Love the art Dr. A  

If I get high a paintbrush feels like a wrench in my hand, and I can't find that place where I'm not thinking but I'm totally present, and that's the only place I can draw or paint from. It's possible that if I drew on a regular basis I'd be able to transition into stoned production, but I've only hit the paints and pencils every few years... for the last few decades. 

Rock on


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2016)

All of you getting sick - take zinc! It blocks viruses from attaching to your cells. You can't catch anything viral. 

If you already have a virus it will keep it from spreading to other cells and allows your body to heal.

Zicam Rapid Melts are the best and you can dissolve them in water and use the solution to swab your nose.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2016)

STONEd PrODuCtioN


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3823815 STONEd PrODuCtioN


Very cool! I love your descriptions, they sound like some of my earlier in life lsd trips.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm considering buying a new bong to use as a wine decanter. I make a looooot of wine.

Thoughts?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2016)

Amsterdam on the 14th for 3 nights, nice short notice trip.... @DST maybe we can meet up again


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2016)

moondance said:


> i lost a sweet steamroller when I stood up one day, yup it was right in my lap, i was stoned as hell and watched in slow motion as it flew down and smashed into a bunch of pieces. The wife bought me one we had it custom blown but the bowl was like sunk into the tube, so it only holds one hit. The guy was sort of new to glass I think, it's in the collection, but when Doc starts blowing again i am going to see if he will make me a more traditional steam roller with a bowl on the top LOL. I feel your pain though, I loved that pipe had it for years of good times, had the right size bowl for like 4 people easy.
> Moondance


Is this what you mean by a steamroller?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Is this what you mean by a steamroller?


That shit is pretty awesome.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That shit is pretty awesome.


Thanks, but I really should try to find someone to fix it for me. Luckily it's a clean break.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Thanks, but I really should try to find someone to fix it for me. Luckily it's a clean break.


Poor old piece.. Should play TAPS for it.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Poor old piece.. Should play TAPS for it.


No way man. She's not dead. Only disabled. When she's in shape she hits hard.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Thoughts?


Grapes are as complex as mj flowers....1000s of permutations. Reds or whites or roses'. What's your preference?


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Amsterdam on the 14th for 3 nights, nice short notice trip.... @DST maybe we can meet up again


Aye lad. Gives a shout. You can get my contact info fae Don lad. Shame it wasn't the week after. Don should be over then as well.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Grapes are as complex as mj flowers....1000s of permutations. Reds or whites or roses'. What's your preference?


Never seen a rose/blush grape, if you can believe it.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

Roses are made with white wine and red wine combined. Saying that. I have some Grapes just now that look like the6bcould make a rose straight off the bat.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Roses are made with white wine and red wine combined. Saying that. I have some Grapes just now that look like the6bcould make a rose straight off the bat.


Thinking about aging some mead. With some good honey. None of that Bunratty imitation made from white wine, honey, and added herbs.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

My preference is red wine. Then white then rose (prefer lighter roses though).


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> View attachment 3824035
> 
> My preference is red wine. Then white then rose (prefer lighter roses though).


I do prefer a nice, dry, oaky Chianti to whites.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Thinking about aging some mead. With some good honey. None of that Bunratty imitation made from white wine, honey, and added herbs.


Never tried mead tbh.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

This is one of the nicest wines I have ever tried. I kept a bottle of course, I have had this for around 8 years now and waiting for the right occassion to open it.....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> This is one of the nicest wines I have ever tried. I kept a bottle of course, I have had this for around 8 years now and waiting for the right occassion to open it.....
> View attachment 3824044


Holy shit, that bottle's just shy of twenty years old!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> This is one of the nicest wines I have ever tried. I kept a bottle of course, I have had this for around 8 years now and waiting for the right occassion to open it.....
> View attachment 3824044



One of the best years for the Bordeaux's bro enjoy


----------



## moondance (Nov 6, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Is this what you mean by a steamroller?


Yuppers only a little smaller was mine, but wow nice rig there, totally fixable I would think. Mine took a huge hit and smashed. I will try and find a picture later, I just got the brake lines done finally, now on to some detail work and pimping out LOL.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2016)

We were looking at week after but was a lot more pricey for judges pass and stuff 600 for 6 days or summit then at least 150 a day forr a time haha... 
Plus there are a few other kids going from round here so me and a m8 are tagging along... 
We been trying to sort a trip for a while but always takes for ever


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> One of the best years for the Bordeaux's bro enjoy


One of the guys who worked for me lived in France and knew his stuff. I went down to see him on a business jolly. He got a couple of bottles and I brought the weed


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> One of the guys who worked for me lived in France and knew his stuff. I went down to see him on a business jolly. He got a couple of bottles and I brought the weed


I can't imagine what you gave him in grass but you got the better end of the deal for sure


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh, I get it a "Steam Roller" is the official example of the good old Paper Towel Tube!

Large hits....foil bowls though...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh, I get it a "Steam Roller" is the official example of the good old Paper Towel Tube!
> 
> Large hits....foil bowls though...


My steam roller, which definitely needs cleaned.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Grapes are as complex as mj flowers....1000s of permutations. Reds or whites or roses'. What's your preference?


Man thats the million dollar question right there hah; I honestly couldn't say I have a preference. I've enjoyed some amazing red wines and amazing white wines- i've not had much rose though

I just stared a bunch of mead, fruit meads, and fruit wines thought; i'll have to see how they all turn out.

I'm on track to have ~600 bottles ready for next summer of about 20 different varieties. Quite possibly more than that though 

I've only been able to legally drink for 18 months (22.5y/o) so i'm going to use that excuse as to why i've not had any kickass 1998 bottles

Atm i'm making sure I build a large wine stock- once I have everything I feel like making on hand i'll snag some classy bottles but until then i've been spending most of my wine money on ingredients (which hasnt been cheap)

Edit:
In the works is a brunello, pinot gris, pinot grigio, blueberry pinot noir, pinot noir, show mead, raspberry mead, blueberry mead, blueberry wine, apple wine, apple raspberry wine, apple mead, peach apricot chardonnay and i'll be starting a bochet (mead with caramelized honey) soon.

On deck is probably a Sangiovese, chardonnay, cabernet franc, vermentino, blanc de noir and 12 more gallons of the Blueberry pinot noir (all my friends drank that shit up like prohibition was starting tomorrow)


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I can't imagine what you gave him in grass but you got the better end of the deal for sure


He was on 620 euro per day...he could afford it lol. He smoked half a joint lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Man thats the million dollar question right there hah; I honestly couldn't say I have a preference. I've enjoyed some amazing red wines and amazing white wines- i've not had much rose though
> 
> I just stared a bunch of mead, fruit meads, and fruit wines thought; i'll have to see how they all turn out.
> 
> ...


600 bottles...good figure to aim for

So you buy Grapes in then? Or you also grow them?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> He was on 620 euro per day...he could afford it lol. He smoked half a joint lmao


LMAO well enjoy the god juice you got in that one brother.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> LMAO well enjoy the god juice you got in that one brother.


Oh I will mate. It's finding the time and occassion to do the bottle in a sitting. Maybe I'll need to share it with someone (wife doesn't drink red).


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> 600 bottles...good figure to aim for
> 
> So you buy Grapes in then? Or you also grow them?


Lately i've had to rely on grape kits; but they make fantastic wine.

I missed my chance to get fresh grapes this year- i'll be growing a few varieties next year though and I have people offering me high quantities of juice/fresh grapes from their 2017 harvest

For original recipe's i've had to rely on local fruits/honeys cuz fresh grapes can be tough to get your hands on at times

Its all a hobby though- making wine can fit into my busy school schedule and the bottles can age forever- where beer takes like 4-8 hours up front and the beer will go bad insanely quick compared to wine.

As far as i'm concerned I still have a pretty hefty head start vs most winemakers

Also lmao 
"600 bottles...good figure to aim for"
I just remembered this is the 600 club. fuck yeah hah


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Oh I will mate. It's finding the time and occassion to do the bottle in a sitting. Maybe I'll need to share it with someone (wife doesn't drink red).


Yeah mine either mine drinks white and I smoke and drink red. 

Cheers


----------



## Porky101 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just harvested my Dr Green Spoon after 14 weeks flower!!!!

My trusty 600W never disapointes

How much you think I got???


----------



## green217 (Nov 6, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> Just harvested my Dr Green Spoon after 14 weeks flower!!!!
> 
> My trusty 600W never disapointes
> 
> ...


looks a lot better than the small buds on the site. Gotta give us a smoke report


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Man thats the million dollar question right there hah; I honestly couldn't say I have a preference. I've enjoyed some amazing red wines and amazing white wines- i've not had much rose though
> 
> I just stared a bunch of mead, fruit meads, and fruit wines thought; i'll have to see how they all turn out.
> 
> ...


Look at all that on deck, wow! Nice lineup on the way. Never had meade myself, but looking fwd to hearing how it all turns out. I got turned onto wine by a good friends wife (gf at the time) when we were about same age as you, she was a few yrs older. Cool to see


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 6, 2016)

I always wanted to do mead but it takes a year to make it. I guess in the long run that it would be worth it.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2016)

I just buy it, these guys are pretty good

http://www.brothersdrake.com/buy-mead.html


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 6, 2016)

Theres actually some mead recipe's out there that only take like 1-2 month to make, "BOMM: Bray's One Month Mead," "Joe's Ancient Orange Mead." Those two recipe's come to mind. I'm expecting most of my meads to be very tasty at about 3 months.

These wine kits are incredible and very cheap, they are usually 6.5% abv but i'm boosting my latest one to 10%
http://www.winexpert.com/products/island-mist-refreshment-beverages?page=all
It ends up costing like $3/bottle and I challenge you all to find a better wine at that price. My friends fiended up the island mist blueberry pinot noir I made. If your not a big fan of wine you will be a huge fan of these. If your a wine snob then you will probably still really enjoy drinking these and you can use them to turn people onto wine

If your interested in trying to make mead; costco has very appropriate honey. Its like $3/lb and I know its made some award winning meads. I just started a blueberry mead (called a bilbemel) with frozen organic blueberries and honey all from costco. You can make mead for like $3 per bottle as well- and they are likely worth $15-30/bottle if you make it well.

We've all grown pot so were all patient enough to make meads and wines 

My strategy is to use wine kits for quality "homemade wine;" but then to find high quality ingredients for my own recipes.

If people feel like jumping into the hobby my suggestion is make a bunch of quick finishing kits or recipes right up front so you have a good stockpile; then start making long aging kits and recipes so you can pretty much forget about them for a year or two once they are bottled.



My philosophy is that its generally very easy to make artisan products that are better than almost anything I can buy and it will be much cheaper. That philosophy has been developed by growing nugs, growing shrooms, growing organic produce, making wine, making beer, cleaning cuts out of cocaine, extracting dmt, foraging in the forest, etc...

If i'm going to be consuming something chances are that I can make it better than I can buy it. For example:

BB pinot noir
 
Hefeweizen (original recipe)
 
Golden Teacher (I don't grow these anymore and I nearly never eat them)
 
Nug (White OG)
 
Coca (I don't use this stuff anymore I got bored of it). Cleaned and crystalized

So yeah. If people ever think "I like this product" then you can probably make a superior product than the version that you were first interested in

I'm not trying to brag, i'm just trying to inspire


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> Just harvested my Dr Green Spoon after 14 weeks flower!!!!
> 
> My trusty 600W never disapointes
> 
> ...


I have a similar rack, that looks like about 6 ounces, maybe more?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Theres actually some mead recipe's out there that only take like 1-2 month to make, "BOMM: Bray's One Month Mead," "Joe's Ancient Orange Mead." Those two recipe's come to mind. I'm expecting most of my meads to be very tasty at about 3 months.
> 
> These wine kits are incredible and very cheap, they are usually 6.5% abv but i'm boosting my latest one to 10%
> http://www.winexpert.com/products/island-mist-refreshment-beverages?page=all
> ...


Nice bro, hopefully next year my grapes come in full growth, I am growing 2 varieties of grapes, one pinot noir and one reliance seedless, it was horrible this year(hail) so they might have died but I want to make wine out of my outdoor crop in the next 5 years, I grew some oyster mushrooms recently, delicious.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice bro, hopefully next year my grapes come in full growth, I am growing 2 varieties of grapes, one pinot noir and one reliance seedless, it was horrible this year(hail) so they might have died but I want to make wine out of my outdoor crop in the next 5 years, I grew some oyster mushrooms recently, delicious.


I'm looking forward to grow some grapes myself next summer  my buddies with a vineyard got virtually no grape harvest cuz the plants froze immediately after they flowered

I should really grow some oyster mushrooms myself hah. I'll be setting up my old 5x5 to grow fruits/veggies in this winter; perhaps i'll grow some non-hallucinogenic mushrooms as well


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I'm looking forward to grow some grapes myself next summer  my buddies with a vineyard got virtually no grape harvest cuz the plants froze immediately after they flowered
> 
> I should really grow some oyster mushrooms myself hah. I'll be setting up my old 5x5 to grow fruits/veggies in this winter; perhaps i'll grow some non-hallucinogenic mushrooms as well


Never tried mushrooms, are they as intense as LSD?


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Never tried mushrooms, are they as intense as LSD?


I've taken a decent amount of "LSD"; i personally hate it 

Mushrooms are "pretty similar" to LSD. LSD tends to be "geometric" and "sinister" where mushrooms to me have always had no rhyme or reason to the hallucinations and they are just goofy happy; but I know they can be sinister. I never got nausea off shrooms I grew and neither did anybody else

IMO the only drugs that are safe to use are drugs you made yourself. Boomers are cheap and easy to make for yourself.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> I've taken a decent amount of "LSD"; i personally hate it
> 
> Mushrooms are "pretty similar" to LSD. LSD tends to be "geometric" and "sinister" where mushrooms to me have always had no rhyme or reason to the hallucinations and they are just goofy happy; but I know they can be sinister. I never got nausea off shrooms I grew and neither did anybody else
> 
> IMO the only drugs that are safe to use are drugs you made yourself. Boomers are cheap and easy to make for yourself.


I prefer my own weed for sure.
Acid wasnt for me thats for sure


----------



## numberfour (Nov 7, 2016)

Day 40, aroma when you open the tent is out of this world.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3825029


damn nice seats whodat!!!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2016)

I thought the same thing.....I typically have a satellite-like view....or some crazy angle...LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2016)

So I've seen this around, but it's new to me. Anyone know the deal? Genetics? 

Jake Blues/JTR


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

duchieman said:


> So I've seen this around, but it's new to me. Anyone know the deal? Genetics?
> 
> Jake Blues/JTR


Wow thats strange!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2016)

That is a new pattern....interesting to be sure....genetic I am sure...

My NYCD and a Super Qrazy showed that....still good smoke though. ;0)


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2016)

It doesn't seem to be sick or anything. Curious to see what the little sprout will be like. It looks like the whole leaf.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2016)

very odd. reminds me of those half blue lobsters.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 8, 2016)

lol, birthmark


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2016)

halfbino?!


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 8, 2016)

*Copy and pasted:

"2.) Two-Toned Leaves*

Two-toned leaves usually have split coloring in a relatively straight line. This mutation often affects just one or two leaves on the whole plant, though sometimes you'll get a whole stem or part of the plant that displays this characteristic.

The two-toned leaves don't seem to have much effect on anything, but it's kinda cool looking!

I believe this happens due to a type of “variegation” (wikipedia link) and may be due to “sectorial chimera”. Other plants besides cannabis plants can have this happen, too!

















"
http://www.growweedeasy.com/weird-or-what#two-toned-leaves

In my own words- its a "sectorial chimera." Where a small part of the plant has slightly different genetics than the rest of the plant; or at least that how I understand it. This is just a google image search showing a bunch of other plant species with sectorial chimera

https://www.google.com/search?q=sectorial+chimera&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=950&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjau67M55nQAhVINSYKHeC6BTEQ_AUIBigBq=sectorial+chimera&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=950&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjau67M55nQAhVINSYKHeC6BTEQ_AUIBigB


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> *Copy and pasted:
> 
> "2.) Two-Toned Leaves*
> 
> ...


Further investigation finds the same info for me too. I'm curious to see how much of the plant it happens to. Also, while checking my plants the other day I got a sense this one might end up a male. We'll see soon.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 8, 2016)

Kinda getting annoyed at this point. My new LEC315 galaxy ballast keeps going into protection mode. I've been trying a bunch of different stuff. Does anybody have any idea what will put a digital ballast into "protection mode?"

Pretty much what happens: My bulb will fire up for a short time- but i'm not sure how long. Id say like 2 hours at the longest. Then it will turn off and the ballast will go into protection mode

I've tried many things- but i'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2016)

it looks like it will be recreational from Mexico to Canada on the west coast, congratulations Cali.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it looks like it will be recreational from Mexico to Canada on the west coast, congratulations Cali.
> 
> 
> cof


Hopefully this 64 is a good thing...??
Im not 100% convinced


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2016)

I honestly have no clue really, I'll keep growing dank as always no matter what. 

Live long and prosper 600


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Hopefully this 64 is a good thing...??
> Im not 100% convinced


As far as I understand- while it "legalizes" marijuana in cali- it also criminalizes it if your under 21. Instead of underage possession being a misdemeanor its a "criminal offense." Which can potentially include felony.

AKA if your young and have brown skin you go to jail. 

Jimmy Dore helps break it down here:




He does a few videos on it

"If we were a state starting from scratch it would be a no brainer- but since its pretty much legal I don't like criminalizing people who use it. This is tough."
-Slightly paraphrased



I don't live anywhere near cali so feel free to shoot me down on this. But this is just my $0.02


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2016)

Nevada has joined the recreation group. Vegas will be a high ole time now.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats to you state residents that legalized tonight. I don't know the whole 64 argument but I hope it works and they can iron any bugs out.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2016)

For the rest of you. hehe!

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/eligibility.asp

The page error is the system too busy. If you get this. Just keep trying.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2016)

progress for the mj movement.....

United States of Marijuana: California, Massachusetts, Maine and Nevada all vote to LEGALIZE recreational weed and another four approve it for medical use - meaning almost a QUARTER of Americans have access to cannabis

California, Massachusetts and Nevada voted to legalize the recreational use of marijuana, giving a huge boost to the campaign to allow pot nationwide


fire 'em up


cof


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 9, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> I honestly have no clue really, I'll keep growing dank as always no matter what.
> 
> Live long and prosper 600


Biggest issue will be the sudden decrease in the cost of medical mJ as the profits (to big business) from rec. pot increase legally.


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 9, 2016)

Bubba kush bagseed 600w 4x4 3 gal 2 week veg. Don't have any full plant pics but will post full Harvest weight in a few days should be a little over 2 oz


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Biggest issue will be the sudden decrease in the cost of medical mJ as the profits (to big business) from rec. pot increase legally.


To those that actually buy MMJ or even recreational it will go up in price to he customer.
All the mandatory testing and middlemen to do so will increase prices as will the 15% tax for recreational users.
I might be mis-informed, but this is how I understand it to be, at least in Cali.

This might also cause a lower price to the grower as a result.
Not to mention under 21 yr olds now are looking at a felony instead of infraction.

Anyone who has a better understanding of the new laws please let me know if I am right about this


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2016)

I got charged with possession when I was 17. I only got a fine but it ruined my chance of a career across a whole slew of industries. Sucks but thats what happens when you do underage stuff. I am of the opinion that kids should not have their life's ruined due to silly mistakes. Kids probably shouldn't be getting hammered on drugs or smoking weed but then....HELLO!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

DST said:


> I got charged with possession when I was 17. I only got a fine but it ruined my chance of a career across a whole slew of industries. Sucks but thats what happens when you do underage stuff. I am of the opinion that kids should not have their life's ruined due to silly mistakes. Kids probably shouldn't be getting hammered on drugs or smoking weed but then....HELLO!!!


But kids get caught with alcohol and no future repercussions, caught with cigs and they dont even tell you that its bad.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2016)

the world has a mis-guided view of mj....which is beginning to change.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the world has a mis-guided view of mj....which is beginning to change.
> 
> 
> cof


Laws written by ppl who have a single motive.
This is not for the benefit of the ppl but revenue, sometimes the results overlap, but not intentionally just enough to get votes.
When regulations and taxes arent involved in propositions I will feel America is changing


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

A guy embezzling money during his campaign beat a guy who is a sexual deviant for office and a guy adjectives cant accurately describe beat a woman who is a serious threat to national security for office.

Locally ppl just voted yes for every proposition like they were trying to get it over with. EDIT..some props came back with a no now after all.

I say American is at an all time low right now.
The good news is that it probably cant get worse and in 4 yrs hopefully we are allowed candidates that are appropriate or at least not grossly inappropriate.
I am embarrassed to be an American, I know all the other countries that USED to look to us to lead the way are seriously looking for a better role model.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2016)

https://psychedelicsalon.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/AUMA-Annotated.pdf

EDIT: 64 explained, 
bad for med patients


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> https://psychedelicsalon.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/AUMA-Annotated.pdf
> 
> EDIT: 64 explained,
> bad for med patients


I am going to read this thanks Bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I am going to read this thanks Bob


look at: SECTION 10. AMENDMENT.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

Even trying to read that gobble-de-gook makes me sad....but I see that 10 relates
to all the new rules governing how weed can be grown and used.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Even trying to read that gobble-de-gook makes me sad....but I see that 10 relates
> to all the new rules governing how weed can be grown and used.


 your local municipality will now decide if & how much you, as a med patient, need or can posses. Im guessing medical will be swallowed up into recreational use so the greatest amount of taxes can be collected. 
It's no longer between you & your doctor, your city will now decide, no more 215 protection.

SECTION 10. AMENDMENT allows this with a majority vote.
I may be wrong, I hope so, I just think this bill is poorly written.

The up side, "smelling" marijuana is no longer an excuse for a search.
Let's hope it helps people arrested for cannabis offences as it advertises to do.

I hope Im dead wrong, and the state government embraces cannabis, I just don't have that much trust.

All mute now anyway..........


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2016)

state legalization may not Matter with a Trump government....
"The Law & Order Candidate"
we will see.....


----------



## janiking (Nov 9, 2016)

HI got some ob going and i lost track of where i am in flowering | , im getting some red hairs already but has anyone got a journal where they grew ob? just so i can compare , i wanna get a good flush im using chemical feed


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> your local municipality will now decide if & how much you, as a med patient, need or can posses. Im guessing medical will be swallowed up into recreational use so the greatest amount of taxes can be collected.
> It's no longer between you & your doctor, your city will now decide, no more 215 protection.
> 
> SECTION 10. AMENDMENT allows this with a majority vote.
> ...


I have zero trust.
While hoping for the best I am expecting the worst.

I am not religious, but I feel we should all hope strongly or pray if you like this isnt the setback to the positives for cannabis started 20 yrs ago


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 9, 2016)

janiking said:


> HI got some ob going and i lost track of where i am in flowering | , im getting some red hairs already but has anyone got a journal where they grew ob? just so i can compare , i wanna get a good flush im using chemical feed


Not sure what ob is, but a lot of us use chemical ferts without flushing, dont worry as much about the red hairs as they show up for more reasons than "done" get a loupe (jewlers loupe) or scope of some type and chech your trichs color to determine where she is. And hey post a pix or 2 let us see these gals....(we enjoy bud porn here) welcome to the 600


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

(h) The ability of an individual or private entity to prohibit or restrict any of the actions or conduct otherwise permitted under Section 113 62.1 on the individual's or entity's privately owned property. [This means that landlords can even prohibit patients from using medical marijuana,]

This is what I was afraid of.


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 9, 2016)

My purp Og 10 gal 600w 4 wk veg wish I could have went longer but ran out of room.. anyway it's in wk 1 of flower


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

skunkush513 said:


> My purp Og 10 gal 600w 4 wk veg wish I could have went longer but ran out of room.. anyway it's in wk 1 of flower


Space limitations suck!


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 9, 2016)

Not the best picture but pineapple chunk 3 gal 4 week veg 4th week flower


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 9, 2016)

skunkush513 said:


> Not the best picture but pineapple chunk 3 gal 4 week veg 4th week flower


I'll get a better picture of this here soon, a lot prettier than it looks in this picture


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2016)

Another week of cleanup and we're done!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Another week of cleanup and we're done!
> View attachment 3826986


So whens the light dep greenhouses start


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

Who you are a workaholic, but its worth it in the end.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> state legalization may not Matter with a Trump government....
> "The Law & Order Candidate"
> we will see.....


Republicans are all about State rights. Now that 20% of them are Rec legal and even more medical, it would be pretty hypocritical of them to stomp all over those rights now.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

That is true! Laissez faire!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

prop 64 says you can posses 1 oz


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2016)

My smoke collection is into lbs and uses a few cases
of quart mason jars with boveda packs. 

I have 100 plants, running new breeds to find new goodness!

Ah well. I will be culling a lot in time....


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> My smoke collection is into lbs and uses a few cases
> of quart mason jars with boveda packs.
> 
> I have 100 plants, running new breeds to find new goodness!
> ...


Yeah I dont have that much, but at least a pound


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 10, 2016)

mr west said:


> I had it in a pot of coco under a dome, seemed to be alive for a good 6 weeks but no new growth. Ive givenn up on it now ffs The only cut i wanted and ive fucked it up again grr. Going to try and reveg the mum, wish me luck lol.


I got you mate


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 10, 2016)

So after a short vacation at a friends im glad to say everythings o.k and back safley. They were tied up and under bags for a few shift's which didn't do them any good, maybe knocked them back a week but no biggie.
Had to leave behind the 2 qq x livers that were taking up too much room with the huge fan leaves, hogging the light and causing too much heat/humidity. I will get to check in on them and see how they finnish so not all bad.
Just leaves me with the Psychosis, GG#4 and Mystery Cookies:




This is week 4. I'll got as long as need be with them missing a few day's in dark, The pistils took a bit of a battering from the 600, should have gave them a few hrs on the cfl first.
Some Purp's coming through in the Cookies but not as frosty as i hoped. Must come fast as the bud is caked.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2016)

I heard Mass. is allowing 6 plants per adult in the household, might be time for a move.
I think most states are going with the 1oz. possession (carry).


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2016)

*24 Times Scottish Twitter Roasted The Fuck Out Of Trump*
*https://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardle/custard-flavoured-jobby?utm_term=.gj0zqOAZ0X#.pc44YrE8ZW*

*“Custard-flavoured jobby.”
*

 Got to love the way Scots abuse people


----------



## moondance (Nov 11, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Another week of cleanup and we're done!
> View attachment 3826986


Nice Work!
MD


----------



## moondance (Nov 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I heard Mass. is allowing 6 plants per adult in the household, might be time for a move.
> I think most states are going with the 1oz. possession (carry).


In Michigan we get 12 but then there is the water pipes thing, and snyder, but we got lots of woods and fresh water lol. Kinda funny all the bottled water they do here is tap water...real top shelf hope there not using Flints taps.
MD


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I heard Mass. is allowing 6 plants per adult in the household, might be time for a move.
> I think most states are going with the 1oz. possession (carry).


We get 5 per houshold total....and they have to be grown without artificial lights...lmfao. Ok then.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 11, 2016)

DST said:


> *24 Times Scottish Twitter Roasted The Fuck Out Of Trump*
> *https://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardle/custard-flavoured-jobby?utm_term=.gj0zqOAZ0X#.pc44YrE8ZW*
> 
> *“Custard-flavoured jobby.”*
> ...


Saw a funny one earlier on Farage lol....


Nigel Farage (born from the genetic mutation of a gone off sausage) is the current leader of UKIP, a party which claims not to be racist but is really popular with racists. Nigel Farage is best known for never being elected to the UK parliament, and never turning up to his job in the European parliament.

Recently he has changed his career from disappearing up his own arse and instead disappearing up Donald Trump’s arse. Farage claims to have been an integral part of the Leave campaign during Brexit, when in fact the Leave campaign thought he was too racist for the Leave campaign, so Farage was forced to be racist by himself.

His political leanings are that of a man with a head injury who screams at bins. He makes regular appearances on political talk shows as his character of “mad uniformed mince puppet”.

Nigel Farage is the political equivalent of catching the end of your penis in your trouser zip. 


http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2016/11/10/thank-whoever-changed-nigel_farages-wiki-page/


----------



## duchieman (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm feeling spoiled. I don't even want to tell you what my count is....but fuck it, I will. 

I have a prescription for 5g/day and my wife for 3g/day. This handy calculator will fill in the rest. 

http://www.marijuanalaws.ca/plant-calculator.html


----------



## duchieman (Nov 11, 2016)

Is it the Scots that came up with the word Cocksplat? Or was that the Brits? Either way, I like using it.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Is it the Scots that came up with the word Cocksplat? Or was that the Brits? Either way, I like using it.


Not sure Duchie, but funny indeed.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2016)

OK, this is almost livable:


*Daily Grams Prescribed 8
Type of Grow* Indoor Outdoor Indoor/Outdoor
*Indoor Plants 39
Outdoor Plants 0
Grams in Storage 1755*


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2016)

another benefit from growing mj....

Got the blues? Try gardening: Pulling weeds could be beneficial for both physical and mental health
  

NEW Growing evidence suggests regular gardening can reduce the risk of heart disease, cancer and obesity. It also improves balance, helping to prevent falls in older people.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2016)

To all veterans, thank you and find peace today and every day.
With all my deepest appreciation again, thank you.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> To all veterans, thank you and find peace today and every day.
> With all my deepest appreciation again, thank you.


DITTO 

Thank you Oldman!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> OK, this is almost livable:
> 
> 
> *Daily Grams Prescribed 8
> ...


Actually, it's 40 and 1790 due to it being two prescriptions of 5 and 3, but who's counting? 

Also, our personal carry limit is one months worth of meds to a maximum of 150g. (5g x 30)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Actually, it's 40 and 1790 due to it being two prescriptions of 5 and 3, but who's counting?
> 
> Also, our personal carry limit is one months worth of meds to a maximum of 150g. (5g x 30)


Thats a decent carry limit I guess


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats a decent carry limit I guess


Lol, I never leave the house with less than 150grams, never know when you need to roll a joint. FFS, we get a 5gram limit. Although nothing under an ounce ever goes to court. And even with a few units you'll get a couple of days community service. Read this article recently:

I love in the article how one group wants more people put in jail (namely long standing prison wardens and prison staff who fear loosing their job...how stoooopid).
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-37904263
*The Dutch prison crisis: A shortage of prisoners*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Lol, I never leave the house with less than 150grams, never know when you need to roll a joint. FFS, we get a 5gram limit. Although nothing under an ounce ever goes to court. And even with a few units you'll get a couple of days community service. Read this article recently:
> 
> I love in the article how one group wants more people put in jail (namely long standing prison wardens and prison staff who fear loosing their job...how stoooopid).
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-37904263
> *The Dutch prison crisis: A shortage of prisoners*


Yeah I usually roll around with a bunch of prerolls and then a pack of ground up ready for pipe (or vape) smoke so not as much, but I can see that much easy, 150g not shit eh for someone who smokes/vapes all day everyday. Here you gotta be an ass to get grabbed for any maryjane related stuff here, like selling to the locals without payoffs. Even then you gotta be real blatant, not the same as a local but still. The focus here has never been on the herb though they still cut shit down bc of the fkn dea


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

All I read was the title of that article and that was enuff. sounds like where Im from and what they would say....not enough prisoners, get fucked, theres not supposed to be prisoners!!!!!!


----------



## moondance (Nov 12, 2016)

Good Morning 600 Club, I got a call from an older gentleman how has horrible migraine headaches and is willing to try edibles for the pain hopefully, I sent him all the holistic info and a ginger tea recipe for him to try at home. His first statement was I do not want to use a syringe, we spent a good hour on the phone talking it all out lol. Great guy I hope I can get him right and stop having these headaches. Fucking sad state of our industry in this stage of the game, we have to seriously start education people the right way, I cant wait. If anyone has any edible recommendations for a older European dude send them my way, he wont toke for nothin.
MD


----------



## moondance (Nov 12, 2016)

I am going to take him some brownie squares and 2 oreos with a drop of rso in the middle, to see if it will help him, thats if he decides to try it, but we all take baby steps at first. 
MD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

something which equates to a decent amount of thcv into brownies, coffee cake, or maybe banana bread. The heavy long leafs here in infused edibles (coconut or olive oil) work pretty good for migraines.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah brother the "media" as we know it has turned this herb...up to us to flip that around +


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2016)

My son asked for a Bender (futurama) themed cake for his birthday, with cigar! I got stoned and made this lol
 

Chocolate cake with butter icing...mmmmm


Some shots from this week, 
Fatcherry x Sunshine Daydream tester #7, this one smells like cherry cake.
 

Bluepit


----------



## moondance (Nov 12, 2016)

Thats Cake is Awesome!
MD


----------



## moondance (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> something which equates to a decent amount of thcv into brownies, coffee cake, or maybe banana bread. The heavy long leafs here in infused edibles (coconut or olive oil) work pretty good for migraines.


Beautiful thank you so much that helps, didn't think about those choices for the future. He can talk alot so he may help educate his friends too.
MD


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2016)

@moondance Anything with loads of butter or chocolate to help delivery with medibles in my experience.



Vnsmkr said:


> All I read was the title of that article and that was enuff. sounds like where Im from and what they would say....not enough prisoners, get fucked, theres not supposed to be prisoners!!!!!!


I studied Criminology as part of my Joint Degree and one of my papers was on Rehabilitation Rates for prisoners. It is absolutely shocking! The Dutch justice system looks at alternatives to Prison for offendors and often uses Community Service Orders as punishment to enable people to stay with families and not go inside where imprisonment leads to it's own issues (like reintegration problems). The article brings this up and I think its comendable that a Justice system can deal with things like that in this manner (even though they only let you grow 5 plants lol).


----------



## Porky101 (Nov 12, 2016)

580g dried .

Ran out of glass jars . . I'll get more . . . Need about 2 more big jars.

Grown under 600w hps




Smoke report:

SMOOTHEST smoke I have EVER had. There is no coughing...literally you can smoke as much as you want....there is no burning so smooth!!! (I use a bong)(also I never flushed this plant, I always flushed because it was supposed to make the smoke smoother, this experience has shown me the opposite. .

The stone/high is wonderfull. It is a sativa and its supposed to make you "energetic" for me however I just become totally relaxed and I melt into my couch.....I know its a Sativa, the leaves were definitly Sativa but I must be honest, this is the best Indica stone I have ever had!!! (I just smoked some).

I feel so relaxed and happy right now...lol...anyways, cya'll later!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2016)

what strain is it?


cof


----------



## Porky101 (Nov 12, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> what strain is it?
> 
> 
> cof


Barneys Farm Dr Grinspoon


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2016)

I never had any indica feeling off the Grinspoon I had....totally heid in the clouds from a jay.


----------



## Porky101 (Nov 12, 2016)

DST said:


> I never had any indica feeling off the Grinspoon I had....totally heid in the clouds from a jay.


Maybe I don't describe it correctly . . . I grow way more than I smoke . . . 

I'll just say yea . . . Head in the clouds floating on a cloud . . .


----------



## duchieman (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm sure when legalization kicks in for recreational here, that the carry limit will be somewhere around an ounce. 

The private prison system in the United States is nothing but the continuance of Jim Crow. Nothing to do with rehabilitation. Slavery was never abolished. It was expanded and disguised with some cockeyed form of legitimacy.


----------



## green217 (Nov 12, 2016)

I have had the unfortunate experience of living in some private prisons, legalized slavery is what it is. They set up manufacturing plants on the felony prisons to have workers that will be there for a while, most guys/convicts working in those plants get a little over 20 a week, and that's after putting in a year. They start u at around 7 dollars a week. on the mimimum custody camps they litterally bus off inmates to different manufacturing plants and work the shit out them for a couple dollars a day. If you refuse to work they lock you up in seg. Shit is plain wrong to profit off of prison system. Doing things such as litter pick up for the state, i can see. That is what i did, litter crew for a while along with a few other jobs all paying a whopping 70 cent a day. So you can see why the average inmate is willing to do a lot to land one of these manufacturing jobs. But manufactering goods for little to nothing is wrong. And they are paying lobbyist a lot of money to keep mj illegal to keep their population/work force up. So that leaves the judges having to meet quota's that they will lock up enough inmates to keep beds full and then some. I am ranting now, this subject just hits to close to home. Wish i could stop it, but what can we do? Fucking money talks and BS walks


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Glad you gt out GC!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

green217 said:


> I have had the unfortunate experience of living in some private prisons, legalized slavery is what it is. They set up manufacturing plants on the felony prisons to have workers that will be there for a while, most guys/convicts working in those plants get a little over 20 a week, and that's after putting in a year. They start u at around 7 dollars a week. on the mimimum custody camps they litterally bus off inmates to different manufacturing plants and work the shit out them for a couple dollars a day. If you refuse to work they lock you up in seg. Shit is plain wrong to profit off of prison system. Doing things such as litter pick up for the state, i can see. That is what i did, litter crew for a while along with a few other jobs all paying a whopping 70 cent a day. So you can see why the average inmate is willing to do a lot to land one of these manufacturing jobs. But manufactering goods for little to nothing is wrong. And they are paying lobbyist a lot of money to keep mj illegal to keep their population/work force up. So that leaves the judges having to meet quota's that they will lock up enough inmates to keep beds full and then some. I am ranting now, this subject just hits to close to home. Wish i could stop it, but what can we do? Fucking money talks and BS walks


Yeah man some serious criminal shit they do eh. The "system" we operate under is truly fucked, make the best of it, as there is alot of beauty in the world. The chaos will always be there the way its set up


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah man some serious criminal shit they do eh. The "system" we operate under is truly fucked, make the best of it, as there is alot of beauty in the world. The chaos will always be there the way its set up


Too true bro, stay lit and stay positive and dont let world get you down.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> stay lit and stay positive


my sentiments exactly!


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 12, 2016)

numberfour said:


> My son asked for a Bender (futurama) themed cake for his birthday, with cigar! I got stoned and made this lol
> View attachment 3828698
> 
> Chocolate cake with butter icing...mmmmm
> ...


Dude makes frosting for his cake and slops some on his buds

Isn't that cheating?


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2016)

GemuGrows said:


> Dude makes frosting for his cake and slops some on his buds
> 
> Isn't that cheating?


I think numberfour gets his frosting from his plants then throws them on his cakes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2016)

That cake looked declicious


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2016)

This is Aja. She's a Psycho Killer/Jack the Ripper.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2016)

Aja has pubies in places that ladies don't normally have them.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's that varigation plant one more time. Turns our Bo is a Bob and is heading for the composter.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2016)

I had buds of leafs off of the jtr that thats crossed with, very cute.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 13, 2016)

Aja is something of a backcross....I expect strong Lemon. Nice.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2016)

mr west said:


> I had buds of leafs off of the jtr that thats crossed with, very cute.


Aja's sister, Aria, is doing it now too. They're pretty much twins, except Aja naturally split at her lower nodes and grew up into two. 



Javadog said:


> Aja is something of a backcross....I expect strong Lemon. Nice.


These two, the only two I was able to salvage from my bumblings, have a sour, cheesy smell to them. No citrus so far.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2016)

mr west said:


> I had buds of leafs off of the jtr that thats crossed with, very cute.


So the papa was a PK?


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2016)

yup, cant remember much about him tbh, all these memories lost in time, like tears in rain.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 14, 2016)

DST said:


> I think numberfour gets his frosting from his plants then throws them on his cakes


Guilty lol. I'm pretty known for my canna cakes and buns. My mate used to make the best buns though, would throw in some magic mushrooms too. I ended up with my wife after we both took one at a festival in a t-pee. 



Vnsmkr said:


> That cake looked declicious


With a bit of cream it was out of this world.

Some shots from day 46. 
Bluepit lowers
 

Goji OG, Bodhi
One of my favourite smokes at the moment. Thinking of putting two into flower next time. 
 

 

Tree of Life, Bodhi, #1 background cola, #2 2 front cola's. 
This strain's like a homing missile for the light. They tower over all the other strains in the tent by a foot +. #1 packs the weight with dense buds, #2 is typical haze type but throws a few nanners. Probably last run with this strain, I can't get the lights any higher lol.
 

Lighsaber, Exotic Genetix
Frosty and fattening up. She's very loud, I thought she was Lemon, Mrs says Pinapple, lovely whatever it is.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2016)

My boy loves it when Halloween is wrapped up. Homegrown organic pumpkin for Nero.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 14, 2016)

duchieman said:


> So the papa was a PK?


No Papa Was A Rolling Stone


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2016)

Well, shoot, I have not gotten the "Lemon Pledge" pheno of PK either, yet.

Strong, typically, though.

I crossed Jack The Ripper with Jacks Cleaner 2 and got my strongest lemon yet.

JD


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, shoot, I have not gotten the "Lemon Pledge" pheno of PK either, yet.
> 
> Strong, typically, though.
> 
> ...


These JTR crosses have always been one of my favorites to grow but I used up all my PK crosses, but I do have some vegging now that are Jake Blues/JTR's. (Hey cof, I take it the Jake Blues was a Deep Blues male? Would you have any photo's of him? ). Pisser is 5 out of the 9 I have vegging right now are looking to be males.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2016)

duchieman said:


> These JTR crosses have always been one of my favorites to grow but I used up all my PK crosses, but I do have some vegging now that are Jake Blues/JTR's. (Hey cof, I take it the Jake Blues was a Deep Blues male? Would you have any photo's of him? ). Pisser is 5 out of the 9 I have vegging right now are looking to be males.


Nero has gotten to be a big boy.
Jake blue was a DST creation.....I had a deep blue male from that group that pollenated the bloom room....note to self, keep the males well separated from the ladies.


cof


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm about to run Chernobyl (JTR x blood wreck ) hope to find some stanky lemon/lime phenos.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2016)

I hope I have some females from the 3 PKs I have popped.
They are several weeks old and taking off now. I had left them in 4oz bio cups too long and wasted growth time


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Nero has gotten to be a big boy.
> Jake blue was a DST creation.....I had a deep blue male from that group that pollenated the bloom room....note to self, keep the males well separated from the ladies.
> 
> 
> cof


So, next question, for whoever has the answer...Are these Jake's Dream that crossed with Engineers Dream?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hope I have some females from the 3 PKs I have popped.
> They are several weeks old and taking off now. I had left them in 4oz bio cups too long and wasted growth time


I popped 6 each of PK and Dog fem, but the cat ate most of them while I was sleeping a few weeks ago so this is what remains and 2 of the Dogs made it


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2016)

So it seems as though my jug o molasses has become active in some way. Brand new jug. Only opened it and poured some into a mason jar for use and packed the rest away in no more than room temperature. I've squeezed out the air only for it to swell up again.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2016)

I think I got the blues from Mr West, and Jake Blue might be his creation.
It's been a few years and sometimes the grey matter is not real clear.....lotta smoke thru the cranium.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2016)

Aria and Aja, the Psycho Killer sisters. Day 23 of flower.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2016)

Jake Blues was from Mr West. He had 2 male deep Blues one was tall and one stout with a very skunky lean to it so he dubbed it Jake Blues. Was also used in the Jakes Dream. And also the Blue Pit.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2016)

Lol. I had to edit that post 3 times. The first time my spell check changed Jake to Hakem. Then the next Jake was a James. And finally the last mentioned Jake was spell checked to Jane....Looks like it's going to be one of those days.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2016)

LOL! Ok. That explains a lot, thank you for that. I remember growing a few Deep Blues way back. They were also stout and bushy. So I have some Jakes Dream x JTR. Was I right in guessing that the Jakes Dream isJake blues X Engineers Dream?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2016)

Killing some time with some artsy stuff. I call it Indoor Sunrise.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Was I right in guessing that the Jakes Dream isJake blues X Engineers Dream?


You were right lad....but no prize lol.
Wacky day here. Walked out of our building and it's as mild as Spring. The whole front of the building was covered in condensation. The6 reckon 2017 will be the warmest year to date.


----------



## moondance (Nov 15, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, shoot, I have not gotten the "Lemon Pledge" pheno of PK either, yet.
> 
> Strong, typically, though.
> 
> ...


Good Morning 600 Club, I have some beautiful PK in that pheno going, the Female is in the flower chamber but here is the twin male before decapitation. I only got to taste a little bit of it before it all got pinched by the pigys. This time were having a fucking bake down party! MD


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2016)

Ah crap. Such is life. 

It's been rather warm here too. Somewhat unseasonably. Hovering around the 20's during the day. Anyway, have a good day D, I'm going to hit a bowl and watch a show and then head for bed. My whole sleep schedule has been totally screwed lately. Up all night and sleep all day. Kind of like my plants. Hmmm? 

Well, I'm off. Have a good day 6er's.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2016)

DST said:


> You were right lad....but no prize lol.
> Wacky day here. Walked out of our building and it's as mild as Spring. The whole front of the building was covered in condensation. The6 reckon 2017 will be the warmest year to date.


We just experienced a Santa-Ana (AKA Mistral, Kodiak, ....same sort of winds) off the desert
last week....96F in the second week of November.

Global Warming.....time to lay down and die. What, no? :0)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2016)

lovely photo that duchie


----------



## gth222 (Nov 15, 2016)

This is my Space Candy SCROG. at day 28 of flower. They are under 2x600w


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 15, 2016)

duchieman said:


> So it seems as though my jug o molasses has become active in some way. Brand new jug. Only opened it and poured some into a mason jar for use and packed the rest away in no more than room temperature. I've squeezed out the air only for it to swell up again.
> Put the whole thing in warm water, then cool it.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2016)

Morgen 600. Pretty broon bread in here lately.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2016)

Morning D. 

Hope you guys don't mind my photos. Not like I have anyone else to share them with; posting them on facebook and all. lol 

Tonight I found the bouquet I was looking for to put in this vase and it came in the form of a culled male. We send him off to the purple haze in the sky. 







Back to flushing and feeding.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2016)

Very nice Duchie. Still flexing those photography skills.
Unity Cup next week in Amsterdam. Only coffeeshops get to enter. Might be putting the gg4 in for the Grey Area. We shall see.

Here's todays dilemma:

You have to chew every piece of chewed chewing gum that you see

OR

Everything you say sounds like a question?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Morgen 600. Pretty broon bread in here lately.


Has most not moved onto the bb page


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Has most not moved onto the bb page


What is this BB page you speak of?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Very nice Duchie. Still flexing those photography skills.
> Unity Cup next week in Amsterdam. Only coffeeshops get to enter. Might be putting the gg4 in for the Grey Area. We shall see.
> 
> Here's todays dilemma:
> ...


Oh yes. Even done some work here and there. Some executive stuff including a few shots in a national Realtors magazine, including a full page portrait.  Gotta justify that student loan somehow. Actually, gonna return and redo a fourth term in January and they've added a third year to the program that I'm going to jump on. Hopefully. 

GG4 is new to my ears. What is that? 

I'd choose asking everything in question form. That could be fun.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 16, 2016)

This pic was taken a few days ago, a week maybe. Im into week 5-6 now but the few days in darkness while I had to move everything has put me back a week.

U.K Psychosis mmmmmmmm
 
The perfect ballance with the 2 kush types


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lovely photo that duchie


Thank you Don. Good to see you. Hope you're well man.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2016)

duchieman said:


> What is this BB page you speak of?


It's in seedbank review section.

Gg4 is Gorilla Glue. Clone only from the US.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi y'all,

Been running 400W vertical grow and considering upgrading. 
Gorilla lite 4x4x6.5 feet, running a 5 to 6 screens 18x42 inches vert surrounding the light(s), 6" fan and filter, gravity fed Blumats in Canna coco with Canna A&B

My options are use existing 400W and add a second 400W and stack them, or run a single 600W vertical, or stack a 600W and a 400W with the 400W being on the bottom of the stack. 
I kind of like the 800W total I would get with the two 400W, but am wondering how much a difference adding the one 600W to the mix.

Going to be running a couple of Barneys Farm strains, LSD indica dominate 90 cm tall and G13 Haze, sativa dominate 100-120 cm tall. will either do some training for the height difference or block the short ones up.

Any thoughts?

GR


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2016)

Get a 600^^ add it to a 400 lower down if you want. You won't regret it.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 16, 2016)

DST said:


> It's in seedbank review section.
> 
> Gg4 is Gorilla Glue. Clone only from the US.


Gg#4 53 days 12/12 about 10 more days and its still exploding


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2016)

duchie

here is the link for the breeders boutique on riu
http://rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-278#post-13138547


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Gg#4 53 days 12/12 about 10 more days and its still exploding
> View attachment 3832332


Looks great hippy. Found the gg4 to be a good yielded to boot.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2016)

an interesting article about breath analyzers for mj....you can click on the article to see all of it in the Daily Mail

How do we weed out high drivers? Why breathalyzers do NOT work on marijuana users - and scientists are struggling to find an alternative
  

The effects of alcohol vary based on a person's size and weight, metabolism rate, related food intake and the type and amount of beverage consumed. Not so with marijuana.




cof


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 17, 2016)

I Would Put A Plate Of Twinkies On Da Table And Whoever Eats The Most Twinkies Is The Highest


----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2016)

Kinda like Steve Martin's old joke about "Getting Small"

The cops have a test. They give you a balloon.
If you can fit inside the balloon, then you are small.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 18, 2016)

Can anyone recommend any good led for my m8 hes trying to by new lights and wants to go led bit doesn't no any good brands or lights to go for, any ideas lads


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 18, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Can anyone recommend any good led for my m8 hes trying to by new lights and wants to go led bit doesn't no any good brands or lights to go for, any ideas lads


DIY?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 18, 2016)

budolskie said:


> Can anyone recommend any good led for my m8 hes trying to by new lights and wants to go led bit doesn't no any good brands or lights to go for, any ideas lads


I think @GroErr runs tasty LED and he does quite well with them


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2016)

Flawless logic BBC. :0)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I think @GroErr runs tasty LED and he does quite well with them


Lol, you setting me up BB?  Not sure if I should be posting anything about LED's in this thread, could get trampled by the 600 crowd. I am technically in the 600 club, just 600w of 3590 COBs  Recently switched to these from 2x 315w LEC's and liking the results.

Really liking those Tasty bars but imo any light using the 3590's is a good buy including DIY if you're so inclined. I have little time to garden so just bought them pre-built. I like the Tasty format which is a series of small bars, I run 3x 100w and 2x 150w bars for a total of 600w. Current run is covering ~3x8' and coming along nicely, a little low at 25w/sq. ft. but they're doing alright, just a mix of whatever I had in veg for the last run in 2016. I like the flexibility of multiple smaller bars to spread out when needed or use only what I need at the time without running a fixed amount of wattage. If you consider the pre-built bar format have a look at Pacific Light Concepts. Tons more info in the LED section.

3x8' run in 3 stages w/600w spread across the canopy:


----------



## budolskie (Nov 18, 2016)

That what he's looking at


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, you setting me up BB?  Not sure if I should be posting anything about LED's in this thread, could get trampled by the 600 crowd. I am technically in the 600 club, just 600w of 3590 COBs  Recently switched to these from 2x 315w LEC's and liking the results.
> 
> Really liking those Tasty bars but imo any light using the 3590's is a good buy including DIY if you're so inclined. I have little time to garden so just bought them pre-built. I like the Tasty format which is a series of small bars, I run 3x 100w and 2x 150w bars for a total of 600w. Current run is covering ~3x8' and coming along nicely, a little low at 25w/sq. ft. but they're doing alright, just a mix of whatever I had in veg for the last run in 2016. I like the flexibility of multiple smaller bars to spread out when needed or use only what I need at the time without running a fixed amount of wattage. If you consider the pre-built bar format have a look at Pacific Light Concepts. Tons more info in the LED section.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't set you up bro, the 600 is a safe place not really about the light , hell outdoor growers hang here too, just tagged ya cause you know your shit lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 18, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Wouldn't set you up bro, the 600 is a safe place not really about the light , hell outdoor growers hang here too, just tagged ya cause you know your shit lol


Lol just razzing, hadn't looked much in here though, was thinking I'd be chastised with my CMH and LED shit


----------



## duchieman (Nov 18, 2016)

Well boys and girls, lads and lasses. Duchie's Side Show Tent continues with a new anomaly. 

I bring you Polyploidism.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thats a very interesting plant there Duchie


----------



## budolskie (Nov 18, 2016)

I use a cmh aswell @GroErr in my 3x3 but got 3 dimmable ballasts at the tent they all on 400 at the min


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)

So I've been waiting for one of you guys to go there because I'd like some opinions myself on this subject. My old digital crapped out on me so I'm back to my trusty magnetic for now but I do need to upgrade aaaaand, double up. As well as how you like them, I'm trying to determine the equivalency to a 600. I plan to run 2 4x4 tents/rooms. I've done some research recently, along with my daughters very bright boyfriend, and we were looking at COB's, particularly that high end brand (the name eludes me) and have no problems taking on a DIY. So mainly, are they worth the money and how do they produce. I hear less yield but more frosty and potent. I'm into that if I can make it up some way, like longer vegging or something. Anyway, what say ye 600. Appreciate the input. Thanks.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm also looking at those 315w CMH fixtures but know little about them. Pros and cons as well.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 19, 2016)

Day 39. Still think the move and having them in darkness for near4 days has put me back a bit, but i can finnally see the finnish coming! 
First time growing this Cookies cut myself and after all the hassle i went through to get it, its not one of my Fav's. Dont get me wrong the bud is as nice as anything, but the plant just seem's a bit fussy and not ver vigerous compared to others. I remember the pistils got burned up a bit after being covered with bags and whacked right back under the 600, but the Cookies looks like they'r finnishing up and not even at 6 weeks!

Starting to show purple in the fading fans and in the bud.
The Glue just seems to do everything for you, structure, FROST and seems happy as larry
 
And the small Psychosis is coming on grand
 
Hope everyones having a braw weekend.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice frost on the Glue Jambo.

Some shots from day 49. Need to dial my tent in better next time, getting cold and hot spots in there.

A cold Cuvee
 

A Hot Fat Cherry x SSDD #9


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

duchieman said:


> I'm also looking at those 315w CMH fixtures but know little about them. Pros and cons as well.


I used the 315's for the last 2 1/2 years, now using the 3590 Cree COBs which are the higher end in the COB world but will likely use the CMH mid winter for some extra heat, I want to try it mixed with some COBs.

CMH is easily capable of 1.5 gpw with clones of any decent strain if you're going for yield. I do a lot of variety and my lowest returns in pheno hunts from seed with no training still got me 1 gpw+, they won't replace a 600 straight up imo, more like 450-500w equivalent if you have your hps environment dialed in. Each 315 in a hood can cover up to 3.5'x3.5'x3.5"H well. Quality is top notch and density is good or they wouldn't pull those kind of numbers. If your room is setup to handle hps these would be easy to manage, more heat than COBs but less than hps.

3590 COBs from what I've seen so far match or exceed the CMH yields watt for watt. What has sold me on them though is the quality is even better than CMH, for some reason terps on strains I've been running as long as 3 years are clearly louder, very noticeable difference (haven't changed my environment or methods so have to attribute it to the lights). For these to replace a 600 you're good with ~400w to match or exceed your 600 output and top shelf quality. Heat is less and you have to consider that, particularly if you're moving from hps. It can be good like in my case running 630w of CMH was stretching my room and sometimes difficult to manage heat. It could also be detrimental in that less heat = higher humidity so some adjustments may be needed.

Price wise the CMH is ~$1.25-$1.50 per watt, COBs are somewhere around $2-$2.50 per watt and continue to get cheaper particularly if you DIY. Both are a bigger investment up front but you get the returns pretty quick with their efficiency/gpw. You can either run less wattage and get the same yields or replace watt-for-watt and increase your total output.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2016)

excellent review-Thank you.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, thank you for taking the time Gro.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2016)

@stardustsailor is in Greece and has built several cutting edge LED lights over the years. He might be a good source for your friend.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

duchieman said:


> So I've been waiting for one of you guys to go there because I'd like some opinions myself on this subject. My old digital crapped out on me so I'm back to my trusty magnetic for now but I do need to upgrade aaaaand, double up. As well as how you like them, I'm trying to determine the equivalency to a 600. I plan to run 2 4x4 tents/rooms. I've done some research recently, along with my daughters very bright boyfriend, and we were looking at COB's, particularly that high end brand (the name eludes me) and have no problems taking on a DIY. So mainly, are they worth the money and how do they produce. I hear less yield but more frosty and potent. I'm into that if I can make it up some way, like longer vegging or something. Anyway, what say ye 600. Appreciate the input. Thanks.


As you know I am not the best grower, but cobs and organic soil changed everything!
I use Cree cobs, but have other brands lying around I got as samples. I am getting over a GPW with cobs whereas I was getting under .5GPW with HPS. I started out with a 600 and it was and is great, but my cobs are SOOO vrsatile and they made it a no brainer for me. I under drive my cobs to make them emit more lumens/watt than normal. Thats the main reason I get so much yield for my 400 watt at the wall draw. Running a mix of CXA3070s, CXB3070s, and CXB3590s just because I bought them in stages and thats just what I did for some reason. There are actually cheaper options now though that might even be more efficient.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I used the 315's for the last 2 1/2 years, now using the 3590 Cree COBs which are the higher end in the COB world but will likely use the CMH mid winter for some extra heat, I want to try it mixed with some COBs.
> 
> CMH is easily capable of 1.5 gpw with clones of any decent strain if you're going for yield. I do a lot of variety and my lowest returns in pheno hunts from seed with no training still got me 1 gpw+, they won't replace a 600 straight up imo, more like 450-500w equivalent if you have your hps environment dialed in. Each 315 in a hood can cover up to 3.5'x3.5'x3.5"H well. Quality is top notch and density is good or they wouldn't pull those kind of numbers. If your room is setup to handle hps these would be easy to manage, more heat than COBs but less than hps.
> 
> ...


Cobs are definitely a higher initial investment!
But they have a wayyy longer lumen maintenance and dont need a hood, and can actually get wet and not get damaged. Their efficiency and longevity ends up making cost of ownership less in the end possibly. I know my Elec bill is way less now and am pulling more bud thats denser so less larf.
Also cobs can be dimmed with no adverse effects except more life to them, and color temp doesnt change with dimming.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2016)

I have to admit that I would not get the traditional HID lamp that I use
if I started growing today. I'd likely get an LEC or two for the cost of
operation together with price. LED is almost there....the price is dropping.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm inclined to agree with you. I recently fired up a 315 cmh for a breeding project and it will give the 6 a run for her money, just in a little smaller area....and I'm going to replace a 1000w de with 2 of them.

Does anyone have any links to sale priced LED's?


cof


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you. I recently fired up a 315 cmh for a breeding project and it will give the 6 a run for her money, just in a little smaller area....and I'm going to replace a 1000w de with 2 of them.
> 
> Does anyone have any links to sale priced LED's?
> 
> ...


Haven't checked them recently but I bought some at both these places, they carry a good stock and growershouse has 10% off promos all the time including LEC's. If you're buying any quantity both will drop their prices, grabbed 10 Sun Systems 315 240v's for my son and negotiated a good deal with BGH a while back. Right now through year end is a good time to buy, lots of them try and clear out inventory for year end.

http://www.bghydro.com/
http://growershouse.com/


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow! Great info guys! Thanks, and thanks to GroErr for taking the time explaining it that way. It helped a lot in steering me. I have some more questions but I'll get to that later. 

I was doing some LST'ing on a lady last night who was topped a few weeks ago now. I came up with this idea the other day and thought I'd give it a try and it worked really well. These little things have saved my ass so many times with little projects here and there and once again, they come through with another use. Drapery hooks.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 19, 2016)

Chernoble with a growth behind the bud, looks like thick thick leaves rolled into a bud but never seen anything like this before, flower day 58 from clone Dark heart Nursery.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 19, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Wow! Great info guys! Thanks, and thanks to GroErr for taking the time explaining it that way. It helped a lot in steering me. I have some more questions but I'll get to that later.
> 
> I was doing some LST'ing on a lady last night who was topped a few weeks ago now. I came up with this idea the other day and thought I'd give it a try and it worked really well. These little things have saved my ass so many times with little projects here and there and once again, they come through with another use. Drapery hooks.
> 
> View attachment 3834797 View attachment 3834798 View attachment 3834799 View attachment 3834800 View attachment 3834801 View attachment 3834802 View attachment 3834803 View attachment 3834804 View attachment 3834805 View attachment 3834806



You just put holes in your bags, water will pour out , not a biggee as it should get sucked up again


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> You just put holes in your bags, water will pour out , not a biggee as it should get sucked up again


No, they don't do that. Cloth just seals around the pin, besides I do huge flushes in these and the only direction the water goes is down.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2016)

duchie

I use led 4' shop lights for veg. I have 13 and they only pull 520w and cover 40 sq feet. and they do the job.





Lights of America 4-foot LED Shoplight
Item #: 284351 | Model #: 8140SE-WH5SC




$35.98

these are from Sam's Club


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Wow! Great info guys! Thanks, and thanks to GroErr for taking the time explaining it that way. It helped a lot in steering me. I have some more questions but I'll get to that later.
> 
> I was doing some LST'ing on a lady last night who was topped a few weeks ago now. I came up with this idea the other day and thought I'd give it a try and it worked really well. These little things have saved my ass so many times with little projects here and there and once again, they come through with another use. Drapery hooks.
> 
> View attachment 3834797 View attachment 3834798 View attachment 3834799 View attachment 3834800 View attachment 3834801 View attachment 3834802 View attachment 3834803 View attachment 3834804 View attachment 3834805 View attachment 3834806


I chop up coat hangers and do the same thing. 1 hanger can make a bunch of those


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice looking ladies and cool pics/video


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice looking ladies and cool pics/video


Thanks. That's only one lady though. She split into two (not topped) and grew the two stalks. One stock is round, the other is flat.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

Funny how they express themselves sometimes


----------



## duchieman (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Funny how they express themselves sometimes


Oh yeah. They're all individuals. That's why I decided to start giving them names to label/track them, just like a family.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Nov 19, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00P8PIOIC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479606607&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=1000+w+grow+light&dpPl=1&dpID=51Fq5J7WcwL&ref=plSrch you think this would be good lights to set up 14 x 17 room


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2016)

they will work-probably 6 to cover and you'll need to deal with the heat.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2016)

Unity Cup starts today in Amsterdam. Going to see Sonic Boom and the Pharcyde tonight for the opening show.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2016)

Have fun D! (sounds awesome!)


----------



## duchieman (Nov 20, 2016)

Have a good one D! 

I'm still pulling all nighters cuz I just cant sleep at night, so now that the sun is up, I'm off to bed....maybe.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Have a good one D!
> 
> I'm still pulling all nighters cuz I just cant sleep at night, so now that the sun is up, I'm off to bed....maybe.


@ruby fruit has some similar pics I bet


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sounds like fun DST!


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 20, 2016)

Purple Og week 2 I really like this strain a lot!!


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 20, 2016)

The under belly


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 20, 2016)

She's nice and thick


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 20, 2016)

Juciy fruit start of week 3 I think this one may produce some nice buds. This on will stick around.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

skunkush513 said:


> Juciy fruit start of week 3 I think this one may produce some nice buds. This on will stick around.


Nice frost for 3 weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit has some similar pics I bet


I got the girl.....


----------



## duchieman (Nov 20, 2016)

She's a beauty! Looks like she's had pups too. 

Here's more of my boy. His name is Nero. He just turned 4. https://www.facebook.com/Sir-Nero-Dogue-de-Bordeaux-and-Bull-Mastiff-of-London-Canada-988137004536453/


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

duchieman said:


> She's a beauty! Looks like she's had pups too.
> 
> Here's more of my boy. His name is Nero. He just turned 4. https://www.facebook.com/Sir-Nero-Dogue-de-Bordeaux-and-Bull-Mastiff-of-London-Canada-988137004536453/


No no pups mate she turns 2 in january
Always had big nipples though
We are thinking we wont let her have pups pretty sure they would take a yr or two off her life her hips are that small etc
Gets treated like a princess lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

Nero and cali would make awesome pups though 
Her mum was bourdeux dad was bull mastiff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

Nero is a handsome dude and Cali is a pretty girl. Both gorgeous dogs. Fck they take up a bed!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nero and cali would make awesome pups though
> Her mum was bourdeux dad was bull mastiff


That's funny. Both of Nero's parents are Bull and Bordeaux cross. It's where he gets the red tinge from. 

Dad in front, mom in the rear.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2016)

That plant is very well prepared skunkush. Good luck!


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2016)

200g of joints for the show lol. Kosher Kush and strawberry banana


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2016)

That's the Cooks starting to show its colours. The buds looks and smell so good. I was starting to diss it for being so humpty, but I can now see why I had to get this snip before it was gone.
Day 41


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2016)

That's the Cooks starting to show its colours. The buds looks and smell so good. I was starting to diss it for being so humpty, but I can now see why I had to get this snip before it was gone.
Day 41


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2016)

DST said:


> 200g of joints for the show lol. Kosher Kush and strawberry banana
> View attachment 3836018


is the entertainment that bad?


cof


----------



## supchaka (Nov 21, 2016)

Some 37 day spam. Serious OG, no veg, 5 gal buckets. Put into flower 14 days after being cut from mom. Ocean forest this round, she's only had 3 doses of nutrients, mostly just water! Flipped around 5" tall and up near 40" now.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow supchaka 14 days just enough time for the cuts to take root! Cant believe they grew that tall!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Wow supchaka 14 days just enough time for the cuts to take root! Cant believe they grew that tall!!


Amazing huh i think it looks cool!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 22, 2016)

Alright 600, couple of bud shots from day 51. 

G13, gifted cut. 
 

Skywalker Kush X. Accidental cross from a few years ago. Male from some seeds I got in some smoke off a mate abroad.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> is the entertainment that bad?
> 
> 
> cof


Last night's show was ear burstingly bad. Pharcyde rocked.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2016)

Some of the hash entries...not sure which is which lol.
One of them is Chocco Kush.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Nov 22, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00P8PIOIC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479606607&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=1000+w+grow+light&dpPl=1&dpID=51Fq5J7WcwL&ref=plSrch


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

Number4 that G13 looks beautiful!

DST Nice hash, seems everyone has wax or rosin these days and forgot about hash


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 23, 2016)

These Mystery Cookies are coming on beautiful:
A better shot

Thinking i might have miss counted a week or so as these are 43 day. No cola's but rock hard dank nugs
 
Glue
 
Psychosis
 
The End is near ! What ive went through for this grow it will be a blessing to smoke these fo Christmas


----------



## numberfour (Nov 24, 2016)

Took the dog out this morning to some of the spots I'd picked to flower out doors next year. Had to sack them off after we cam across a shooting party. Been a while since I came across a load of blokes with rifles lol.

Shots from day 55/56

Bluepit, BB.




Goji OG, Bodhi




Lightsaber, Exotic Genetix




Fat cherry x Sunshine Daydream - tester, Bodhi


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice looking stuff #4!
Careful around drunk peeps with rifles!
Assuming drunk since holiday time..


----------



## green217 (Nov 24, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Took the dog out this morning to some of the spots I'd picked to flower out doors next year. Had to sack them off after we cam across a shooting party. Been a while since I came across a load of blokes with rifles lol.
> 
> Shots from day 55/56
> 
> ...



damn you are going to have some nice smoke this Christmas! The BP is badass, bodhi is stellar, and that light saber is frosty and stacked! Im envious of your bitches! Nice work man!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice looking stuff #4!
> Careful around drunk peeps with rifles!
> Assuming drunk since holiday time..


Good advice, you could shoot your eye out...


----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice looking stuff #4!
> Careful around drunk peeps with rifles!
> Assuming drunk since holiday time..


Cheers bassman. I'm over in the UK, we don't really celebrate Thanksgiving. Although we have taken on the Black Friday / Cyber Monday thing. I didn't stick around long enough to see if the guys were drunk lol.



green217 said:


> damn you are going to have some nice smoke this Christmas! The BP is badass, bodhi is stellar, and that light saber is frosty and stacked! Im envious of your bitches! Nice work man!


Thanks green, yeah there are some great plants from this run, kudos to the breeders really. Christmas will be green and there'll be 12 different strains to keep me occupied


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Some of the hash entries...not sure which is which lol.
> One of them is Chocco Kush.
> View attachment 3837087
> View attachment 3837088
> View attachment 3837089


How did you process that?


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 25, 2016)

Can someone help out with this difficency? It's only on one Vienna Skunk


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> How did you process that?


I didn't make it they are just some of the entries from the coffeeshop.


skunkush513 said:


> Can someone help out with this difficency? It's only on one Vienna Skunk


Maybe a small micro nutrient wash....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2016)

My Jedi Kush looked like that....pretty sure I was over-feeding it. Flush and dry?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Cheers bassman. I'm over in the UK, we don't really celebrate Thanksgiving. Although we have taken on the Black Friday / Cyber Monday thing. I didn't stick around long enough to see if the guys were drunk lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks green, yeah there are some great plants from this run, kudos to the breeders really. Christmas will be green and there'll be 12 different strains to keep me occupied


Im not big on Thanksgiving either honestly because most family is dead rest is dead to me lol.
Just my 2 kids and their mom in my life now.
Bought a dryer yday for the Thursday part of the long black friday sale for half price.
Just gotta find a way to get it home without a truck and with a bad back.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2016)

They are unweildy to be sure, but not too heavy. Just the truck,
and the into, and out of, the truck to deal with. 

SO wish I was there. I have been the truck in my family all along. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> They are unweildy to be sure, but not too heavy. Just the truck,
> and the into, and out of, the truck to deal with.
> 
> SO wish I was there. I have been the truck in my family all along. :0)


Yeah I sold our treadmill and told the guy that I CANT load it.
He came over with his 9 yr old son.
The guy drives a monster truck and was ,like 5'6"!
I was pissed and after basically putting the fucker in myself since he was too short, my back was sent to a new level of destruction.
I should have just sent him away.
Dryer is less than half the weight at least, but back is way worse now than is was then, and that treadmill is part of the reason no doubt.

I used to always be the truck guy and it got old quick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2016)

Bassman, dude, you know you should have sent that fucker back where he came from!!! Shit man, I hope you find some relief soon


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bassman, dude, you know you should have sent that fucker back where he came from!!! Shit man, I hope you find some relief soon


Yeah wife was on a rampage about cleaning out crap we dont use and not many bites on the stuff so I just went with it.
Never should ahve bought it since she never used it lol/


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2016)

I have one that I'm going to donate to the Salvation Army...wife left and my son and I are starting to clean house-something she never did.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I have one that I'm going to donate to the Salvation Army...wife left and my son and I are starting to clean house-something she never did.
> 
> 
> cof


Sorry to hear of your split up COF


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2016)

it's for the better...she wasn't mj compliant.....and we now have peace in the house.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2016)

Onward and upward Bro.


----------



## Morriston55 (Nov 26, 2016)

Peace in the house is a great thing, a tough balance sometimes

I got some freshly sprung seedlings in my 600hps tent. Figured Id test out a complete run under HPS light, since the light is already running 15 hours a day

Bought some beautiful looking seeds from peak seeds BC, decided to pop a few.

3- Kush x Northern lights / 3- SweetSkunk X C99 / 4 - freebie mix surprises

Got 100% germination. Hope for beginers luck and get 75% females? Would be great. There in the corner of the tent running along with my Skywalker autos that will be finishing up in 2 weeks or less


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> Peace in the house is a great thing, a tough balance sometimes
> 
> I got some freshly sprung seedlings in my 600hps tent. Figured Id test out a complete run under HPS light, since the light is already running 15 hours a day
> 
> ...


You found out about their secret seeds I see, well not listed on the site at least (C99) Always interested in Cindy and crosses


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I sold our treadmill and told the guy that I CANT load it.
> He came over with his 9 yr old son.
> The guy drives a monster truck and was ,like 5'6"!
> I was pissed and after basically putting the fucker in myself since he was too short, my back was sent to a new level of destruction.
> ...


Sounds like he was compensating.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sounds like he was compensating.


Yeah I agree.

Now my daughter has an elliptical in its place she made me buy her...its just sitting as well except when I use it.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking like it's going to be a White Christmas in this family! You guy's rock!

I gotta tell ya, I love photographing these Psycho Killer girls. They really are beautiful models....and so compliant and easy to work with.  I don't have my dslr available these days so I'm left with my Motorola phone until I get it back. 

Psycho Killer Under a Fake Blue Sky.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Looking like it's going to be a White Christmas in this family! You guy's rock!
> 
> I gotta tell ya, I love photographing these Psycho Killer girls. They really are beautiful models....and so compliant and easy to work with.  I don't have my dslr available these days so I'm left with my Motorola phone until I get it back.
> 
> ...


My Psycho Killers are around 6 weeks from seed, but They dont look anything like that.
No thin leaves or tall stature.

She looks great even without the Dslr.
What camera do you have?
I bought a dslr recently but havent learned to use it.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

2 F Dog (front) and 3 PK (center and back)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

They are looking nice and lush.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are looking nice and lush.


The one Dog looks sad all the time and curled, Im trying higher rh to see if that helps, but maybe she is ready for a new pot.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2016)

[QUOTE="bassman999, post: 13163884, member: 301906"
My Psycho Killers are around 6 weeks from seed, but They dont look anything like that.
No thin leaves or tall stature. She looks great even without the Dslr.
What camera do you have?
I bought a dslr recently but havent learned to use it.[/QUOTE] 



Hmmm. Don't know what to say. Both mine are very sativa and I'm pleased to discover that they're both very lemony. My main camera is a 5D Mark II. It's four years old now and needing an upgrade to a Mark III soon, I hope.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2016)

"The best camera is the one you have on you". Unknown.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

duchieman said:


> [QUOTE="bassman999, post: 13163884, member: 301906"
> My Psycho Killers are around 6 weeks from seed, but They dont look anything like that.
> No thin leaves or tall stature. She looks great even without the Dslr.
> What camera do you have?
> I bought a dslr recently but havent learned to use it.




Hmmm. Don't know what to say. Both mine are very sativa and I'm pleased to discover that they're both very lemony. My main camera is a 5D Mark II. It's four years old now and needing an upgrade to a Mark III soon, I hope.[/QUOTE]
Ill know soon enough what they will turn out to be.

Wow thats a nice camera! Ill learn mine before I upgrade to full rame


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm going back to school in January to redo my fourth term and get my diploma. Then next September a third year to the program is being added that will give me a Bachelors Degree. I bought that camera just before school started.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2016)

Prepared two Jake Blues X JTR boys tonight. I only need a little bit of pollen. No sense wasting all that energy on a bunch of useless branches.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 27, 2016)

Almost week 7 and i cant tske enough pic's. These Cookies just seem to get better n better. The frost is crazy, not covered leaves like the glue but the bud is as good as ive ever grew. Thinking leaving the 125 cw veg light in there helps alot next to the 600 hps

Psychosis
 

Gorilla Glue
 

Cookies


----------



## budolskie (Nov 27, 2016)

8x4


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 27, 2016)

The full flower tent....


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2016)

budolskie said:


> 8x4View attachment 3840212View attachment 3840214
> View attachment 3840215


8x4 is where I'm headed next. I'm thinking of putting two dimmable 1000w DE HID ballast/fixtures in there. I'd like to go LED but it's just too pricey right now. I'll just do small DIYs for supplement or veg lighting to start. Also, those 315 CMH seem a little under powered for a 4x4 area. 

I'll take any thoughts on this, especially regarding these dual end bulbs, thanks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

duchieman said:


> 8x4 is where I'm headed next. I'm thinking of putting two dimmable 1000w DE HID ballast/fixtures in there. I'd like to go LED but it's just too pricey right now. I'll just do small DIYs for supplement or veg lighting to start. Also, those 315 CMH seem a little under powered for a 4x4 area.
> 
> I'll take any thoughts on this, especially regarding these dual end bulbs, thanks.


DE's need quite a bit of height.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

duchieman said:


> 8x4 is where I'm headed next. I'm thinking of putting two dimmable 1000w DE HID ballast/fixtures in there. I'd like to go LED but it's just too pricey right now. I'll just do small DIYs for supplement or veg lighting to start. Also, those 315 CMH seem a little under powered for a 4x4 area.
> 
> I'll take any thoughts on this, especially regarding these dual end bulbs, thanks.


For the cmh you would want two for a 4x4 or one 630 DE cmh which is not the same as the other fixtures that are just two 315 bulbs.

I am currently running a 1K hps one one side and 600w of cob on the other in my 5x9. Next run will be testing the dual 315 setup in the process of researching equipment for that now. I have seen your pics and they're beautiful so I know you can grow. I think in your hands four 315 setups would yield you about the same or close to two DE 1K HID's while giving off less heat and using just over half as many watts.

This is of course just my opinion based on my experiences so far. I have not used a DE thouie but have and currently run an SE.

To me cmh and COB is where it's at but there's pluses and minuses to both and if you're not doing DIY it gets pricey quick for LED.

I have used a 315 before and to date it's one of my favorite lights. I only sold it off a while back because I switch my electric to 240V for the grow room. I pulled a half plate dry with it in a 3x3 from a NL I vegged for 8weeks and it was my first run ever.

Cheers


----------



## duchieman (Nov 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> DE's need quite a bit of height.


Due to light intensity or heat? Also, more height than you can get in a tent? If I go without a tent, which I can do if I have to, I'd only gain about a foot.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Due to light intensity or heat? Also, more height than you can get in a tent? If I go without a tent, which I can do if I have to, I'd only gain about a foot.


Kinda both, they make a lot of heat and a lot of intensity, they aren't really great for tent grows you should have 10ft+ ceilings for running them. You can't air cool them like normal HID lights so you gotta run them in big rooms with A/C. You might look into CMH lights, they look like they are really good from what i see.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Kinda both, they make a lot of heat and a lot of intensity, they aren't really great for tent grows you should have 10ft+ ceilings for running them. You can't air cool them like normal HID lights so you gotta run them in big rooms with A/C. You might look into CMH lights, they look like they are really good from what i see.


I run a 1000 de and they run hot with an open hood and no way to cool. I have it and 2- 600's in a 10' X 6' area with a 12,500 btu ac and the heat at 5' was causing wispy buds....I live in the se us and it has been a warm year.
I'm going to replace the de with 2- 315's....I have one in the breeding area and so far I'm impressed with the results.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I run a 1000 de and they run hot with an open hood and no way to cool. I have it and 2- 600's in a 10' X 6' area with a 12,500 btu ac and the heat at 5' was causing wispy buds....I live in the se us and it has been a warm year.
> I'm going to replace the de with 2- 315's....I have one in the breeding area and so far I'm impressed with the results.
> 
> 
> cof


I used to run cooled 1000 hps in 4x4 tent and got wispy buds from heat still


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 28, 2016)

Does 600w of COB's count?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Does 600w of COB's count?
> 
> View attachment 3841038


Yes


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2016)

Been an interesting past few days..back to the hospital with sicknote child. Could hardly breathe the poor chap. Tonsils swollen like I have never seen before. Guess the wee dude takes after me..... poor wee fucker.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 28, 2016)

Couple weeks to go


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice donkeys supchaka.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 28, 2016)

Day 53 fbxsc


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Been an interesting past few days..back to the hospital with sicknote child. Could hardly breathe the poor chap. Tonsils swollen like I have never seen before. Guess the wee dude takes after me..... poor wee fucker.


That's no fun Which son and how is he doing?


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Been an interesting past few days..back to the hospital with sicknote child. Could hardly breathe the poor chap. Tonsils swollen like I have never seen before. Guess the wee dude takes after me..... poor wee fucker.


They grow out of it. Sorry to hear that you are having to worry so.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

Tis the youngest son COF, and he's doing ok now. 3rd day of antibiotics and he's now managing around 100ml at a drink and eating his porridge and what not again so things are on the up........wife and I will probably need therapy after this lol, but apart from that all good. N.B to self, don't argue with wife at 3am in the morning whilst baby is screaming.



Javadog said:


> They grow out of it. Sorry to hear that you are having to worry so.


Or grow into them JD. Tonsils can often be too big for the wee yins, mine where ok but they have the roughest surface to them, so my doctor said, so where the harbingers of germs. Yin no2 looks like he's got a rather large set....and you know what they say about lads with big tonsils......yup, they are sick all the time lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 29, 2016)

Feeeeck me! Day 38 and mites. Mild temperatures outside, and poor ventilation, has kept it hard to keep temps down lately and it got me. 

It's mostly just the two plants at the rear of the tent. The two PK's at the front look great but do have the odd one here and there. So here's to a shit load a work ahead of me. 

Fricken Cheers! lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Tis the youngest son COF, and he's doing ok now. 3rd day of antibiotics and he's now managing around 100ml at a drink and eating his porridge and what not again so things are on the up........wife and I will probably need therapy after this lol, but apart from that all good. N.B to self, don't argue with wife at 3am in the morning whilst baby is screaming.
> 
> 
> Or grow into them JD. Tonsils can often be too big for the wee yins, mine where ok but they have the roughest surface to them, so my doctor said, so where the harbingers of germs. Yin no2 looks like he's got a rather large set....and you know what they say about lads with big tonsils......yup, they are sick all the time lol.


I liked this because your boy is feeling better. Not because your going to need therapy. I feel that.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 29, 2016)

Was going to start harvesting today but then the wife told me she'd organised some of my kids friends to come over for tea! WTF...who does that near harvest time lol

Bluepit




Dog
 

Cuvee #1, TGA


Cuvee#2


Goji


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

Washed out all my pots for the next run and cleaned out the greenhouse. Recycled all the soil. Added amendments, cover and leave to simmer until next year. My last run I used a mix of coco (for the base of the pots with added npk and mg) then a layer of my own compost then shop bought compost that I vegged the girls in. I have now mixed all that up with added npk and mg for next year's fruit and veg.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Was going to start harvesting today but then the wife told me she'd organised some of my kids friends to come over for tea! WTF...who does that near harvest time lol
> 
> Bluepit
> View attachment 3841580
> ...


Superb mate. Merry Xmas


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2016)

Koko's Pot Ground == my kind of product. :0)


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Koko's Pot Ground == my kind of product. :0)


It says use them for POT plants......so I did, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks very nice number 4 I can't wait to have sum pit back in flower


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2016)

DST said:


> It says use them for POT plants......so I did, lol.


you were just following directions.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> you were just following directions.
> 
> 
> cof


First time in my life cof.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

As you can see not much eating was going on....or has been going on with his tonsils. Fek knows how he managed to get it behind him....and lol at my attempt to create a spray sheet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like you threw a paint cloth down lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

It's actually a round table table cloth folded in two bizarrely enough. Shit really...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

DST said:


> It's actually a round table table cloth folded in two bizarrely enough. Shit really...


haha he must have been tossing it up trying to get it in his mouth, not


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 29, 2016)

DST said:


> As you can see not much eating was going on....or has been going on with his tonsils. Fek knows how he managed to get it behind him....and lol at my attempt to create a spray sheet.
> View attachment 3841689


Looking at those paper towels like" yeah it's gonna take all those"


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2016)

DST said:


> It's actually a round table table cloth folded in two bizarrely enough. Shit really...


you need a bigger cloth....or a small enclosed room.
or you could draw some bulls eye's for target practice.


cof


----------



## budolskie (Nov 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> you need a bigger cloth....or a small enclosed room.
> or you could draw some bulls eye's for target practice.
> 
> 
> cof


He needs a little tent for him haha


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2016)

Like a Fisher Price grow tent? could be a new thing lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2016)

just get a small hard sided paddling pool and sit him in the middle of it lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2016)

It would need extra high walls lad as he's quite happy climbing stairs...among other things


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2016)

Hows the fam Fred?


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2016)

yeah fams good Hattie is in 2nd year of primary and doing great and the boy is nearly 3 now and bossing everything. Wifes a bit low and im just hanging in there. I have to hand my car back next tueday, they have took some bennys off me and now i gotta walk everywhere lol. I am fighting it but it takes so long the wheels are in motion and ill have top give the car bk either way ffs.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2016)

mr west said:


> yeah fams good Hattie is in 2nd year of primary and doing great and the boy is nearly 3 now and bossing everything. Wifes a bit low and im just hanging in there. I have to hand my car back next tueday, they have took some bennys off me and now i gotta walk everywhere lol. I am fighting it but it takes so long the wheels are in motion and ill have top give the car bk either way ffs.


Whats the deal there then...you canny walk more than 100 yard lad ffs?


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2016)

They have made it harder to get the points u need. iv had to get my ms nurse to write me two letters now I'm waiting for them to make a decision on my mandatory consideration witcheck is first part of appeal cunts


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2016)

The "Grow and Grow" Garden Kit™


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2016)

it appears that Gonzo weed is coming to market.....

America goes Gonzo! The US will be able to dip into Hunter S Thompson's private marijuana stash after his widow agrees to breed the plants 
  

The private weed stash of 'Gonzo journalist' Hunter S Thompson is going to be made available to the public, his widow, Anita Thompson, has announced. The plants will be hybridized for breeding.





cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2016)

*“We are all wired into a survival trip now. No more of the speed that fueled the 60's. That was the fatal flaw in Tim Leary's trip. He crashed around America selling "consciousness expansion" without ever giving a thought to the grim meat-hook realities that were lying in wait for all the people who took him seriously... All those pathetically eager acid freaks who thought they could buy Peace and Understanding for three bucks a hit. But their loss and failure is ours too. What Leary took down with him was the central illusion of a whole life-style that he helped create... a generation of permanent cripples, failed seekers, who never understood the essential old-mystic fallacy of the Acid Culture: the desperate assumption that somebody... or at least some force - is tending the light at the end of the tunnel.”*

― Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## budolskie (Dec 1, 2016)

Cunts the points system Mr West they hoyed me off pip as well I'm trying to get it sorted am there again on 12th December for the 2nd time


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2016)

Good luck lads. Hope it works out for you both.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 1, 2016)

Cheers we need it for this, full on nuggets run this country haha


----------



## numberfour (Dec 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Superb mate. Merry Xmas


Cheers DST



budolskie said:


> Looks very nice number 4 I can't wait to have sum pit back in flower


Thanks bud, noticed you'd popped 10 pits


----------



## Freak brother (Dec 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> it appears that Gonzo weed is coming to market.....
> 
> America goes Gonzo! The US will be able to dip into Hunter S Thompson's private marijuana stash after his widow agrees to breed the plants
> 
> ...


I'm friends with a dispenary grower and we were talking about strains by snoop, I was saying that it's pretty cool that snoop shared his cuts or his grower did... Dude said nope no cuts, ok... So he came to Colorado and these are the cuts he liked to smoke? Nope... Did snoop even pick the strains over the phone? Nope... All of it advertised bullshit...
I was planning on picking some up and I never buy from dispenarys! I bet it's the same company...


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2016)

I think you are probably right, it's like the Bob Marley cut that his widow has agreed to license to grow, lmfao...ok, and honestly how the fek Snoop Dog has time to grow and select and make his own cuts is beyond me. And of course Hunter S Thmoson had a grow gowing all the yearsd and managed to keep mothers of his strains, yeh ok.......

On another total load of bullshit.....I heard about Albania a while back from a friend who knew guys growing up there. Had even considered doing some BB stuff up in Albania with these guys but never went further with it.
*Europe's outdoor cannabis capital*
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38111945


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2016)

DST said:


> I think you are probably right, it's like the Bob Marley cut that his widow has agreed to license to grow, lmfao...ok, and honestly how the fek Snoop Dog has time to grow and select and make his own cuts is beyond me. And of course Hunter S Thmoson had a grow gowing all the yearsd and managed to keep mothers of his strains, yeh ok.......
> 
> On another total load of bullshit.....I heard about Albania a while back from a friend who knew guys growing up there. Had even considered doing some BB stuff up in Albania with these guys but never went further with it.
> *Europe's outdoor cannabis capital*
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38111945


from what I read, you made a wise decision not to go.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2016)

Chose Spain, looked what happened there....eeesh. Albania is a bit too Middle Earth for me


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2016)

how is Jig doing?


cof


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes, pass a Hello fro the gang!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Jiggy where are you??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

@jigfresh you holding it down buddy? Hows life in Spain these days?


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @jigfresh you holding it down buddy? Hows life in Spain these days?


i second this, i've not been on since he got into a bit of bother over there.

hope everyone in the 600 is all good, look after yourselves.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> how is Jig doing?
> 
> 
> cof


Into Joga and meditation and not growing. Not communicated in a couple of months and just see the odd update on FB from him.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2016)

Joga lol...spelling! Been living in NL too long Ja.

Guess the weight.....About a Lb?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2016)

you might get a bowl....if you're lucky....and it's a small bowl


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

ghb said:


> i second this, i've not been on since he got into a bit of bother over there.
> 
> hope everyone in the 600 is all good, look after yourselves.


Hey GHB nice to see ya around!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Joga lol...spelling! Been living in NL too long Ja.
> 
> Guess the weight.....About a Lb?
> View attachment 3843288


500 micrograms  .0005 grams


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 1, 2016)

H


DST said:


> Joga lol...spelling! Been living in NL too long Ja.
> 
> Guess the weight.....About a Lb?
> View attachment 3843288


Had 1 like this many years ago dried weight 3.5g but was tasty as and packed a punch just glad I didn't toss the midget out


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Hey GHB nice to see ya around!


This. :0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2016)

LOL just the name GHB is funny to me...

Little backstory, back in my drinking and running hard days I got blasted on beers, whiskey and jaeger then a friend who was making the shit gave me a few shots of damn near uncut GBL. I woke up that morning in the ER which those sticky fucks on my chest and apparently had almost faded out that night as all vitals slowed down to fuck. Stomach had been pumped etc. Fun times


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LOL just the name GHB is funny to me...
> 
> Little backstory, back in my drinking and running hard days I got blasted on beers, whiskey and jaeger then a friend who was making the shit gave me a few shots of damn near uncut GBL. I woke up that morning in the ER which those sticky fucks on my chest and apparently had almost faded out that night as all vitals slowed down to fuck. Stomach had been pumped etc. Fun times


Glad u didnt fade out dude!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

I never thought with 7'11" of height I'd get worried about running out of room lol.......


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I never thought with 7'11" of height I'd get worried about running out of room lol.......
> 
> View attachment 3844082


They are huge, are you flowering now or still vegging?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

That one is three weeks into flower about I would need to check the notes. I pulled the sick GG plant today to give this girl more room lol......i put her into 12/12 at 24" and she's 55" tall from the top of the soil right now in a 15 gallon pot of organic soil.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That one is three weeks into flower about I would need to check the notes. I pulled the sick GG plant today to give this girl more room lol......i put her into 12/12 at 24" and she's 55" tall from the top of the soil right now in a 15 gallon pot of organic soil.


I thought it looked like she was getting ready for some flowers.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 2, 2016)

This is the full view on the 600W side:



I will be tossing a fourth plant in here in the next day or two. I need to mix some more soil. It will either be a Blue Dream Fem or one of my Green Love Potion Clones whichever is better ready. Buttoning up some stuff on the HPS side tonight so I can water and feed in there and then move some stuff around the COB's in 5K are blowing up my Veg tent lol.........

And yes she looks like she's going to start budding now anytime, white hairs popping everywhere.


----------



## greenpatch (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @jigfresh you holding it down buddy? Hows life in Spain these days?


----------



## greenpatch (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey guys new to the site well first time on any forum been growing indoor for about two yrs now started with two Mars 300 leds and then last grow switched to a 600 hps now I got 31 plants In a 4x4x7 and I'm gonna use my hps and an led mantle on each. Side of it I think I read some where the light is more usable from the hps if theres actual full spectrum with it. The plants can break down more off spectrum lighting with the extra usable spectrum mixed in with it does that sound rite at all?


----------



## greenpatch (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm in the ole us actually


----------



## budolskie (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy days 15g


----------



## greenpatch (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice careful looks dangerous l


----------



## budolskie (Dec 3, 2016)

23g all together off both lumps
Kept 5 let a mate take the other 18 for 850


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3833770
> 
> That what he's looking at


That is such a cool light!! How trippy. Ready to blast off and grow some sweet tasting weed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

duchieman said:


> View attachment 3834893


This is moving in my picture!!! nICE!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

I have this vial of oil and need to get it out of this broken cartridge . Any suggestions?? It's thick.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have this vial of oil and need to get it out of this broken cartridge . Any suggestions?? It's thick. View attachment 3845140View attachment 3845141


Heat it up a little so the oil will run out the end? if you try to cut the glass Im afraid you'll end up with glass shit in the oil.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh well . Didn't work .... so sad


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh well . Didn't work .... so sad View attachment 3845177


Send the midget in with the piece of bread to do a soak up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

how did that thick cartridge break?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

Haha...cheap Chinese parts. Cheers my friend. Have a beautiful weekend !!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 3, 2016)

It's not a perfect solution, but I've had success twisting up a rolling paper and stuffing it inside, spinning it around, and pulling it out. Repeat with fresh papers until you can't get any more out. Can't really add it back to another cart, but you can at least add the oil-soaked papers to a bowl, or stick em to the inside of fresh papers and roll joints with em.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 4, 2016)

There should be a "Dealer appreciation day."


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

Thats everyday


----------



## budolskie (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3845598


Thats a tall plant there!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats a tall plant there!


Yes it is sir yes it is...........and today her siblings sexed 5 girls and one boy, I have another pheno similar to her a couple weeks behind it's getting scary in a good way in the flower tent lol..........can say I am VERY happy with my first run in no till soil........


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes it is sir yes it is...........and today her siblings sexed 5 girls and one boy, I have a mother pheno similar to her a couple weeks behind it's getting scary in a good way in the flower tent lol..........can say I am VERY happy with my first run in n o till soil........


This run of no till soil is going bad for me because I didnt cook my soil, and I forgot to mix the amendments.As a result I have some issues going on with them, but I think it will work out ok in the end.
Trying to add the missing parts to each pot now as I guess what parts each one might be missing.
Note to self, dont work in garden when super-baked!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This run of no till soil is going bad for me because I didnt cook my soil, and I forgot to mix the amendments.As a result I have some issues going on with them, but I think it will work out ok in the end.
> Trying to add the missing parts to each pot now as I guess what parts each one might be missing.
> Note to self, dont work in garden when super-baked!


Well if you need a hand with anything you know where to find me, I'm no expert but my plants are happy and so am I.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Well if you need a hand with anything you know where to find me, I'm no expert but my plants are happy and so am I.


My problem is remembering what ingredients I forgot to add.
Maybe Ill post some pics so the deficiencies can be identified.
I for got that I added a pound of coffee grounds to one corner of the tote I keep my recycled soil in and it never got mixed.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

The 4 month old side of the tent.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> The 4 month old side of the tent.


Looking good in there brother


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Perhaps if RIU could keep their fucking servers from crashing every few seconds I could look at ALL the pages. FUCKING POS.

Clear my cache every day but yet it still won't load without crashing. I'll be fucked if we pay for advertising somewhere that wont even fucking load @DonTesla


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Perhaps if RIU could keep their fucking servers from crashing every few seconds I could look at ALL the pages. FUCKING POS.
> 
> Clear my cache every day but yet it still won't load without crashing. I'll be fucked if we pay for advertising somewhere that wont even fucking load @DonTesla


Not had any problems myself lately. You sure it's not the network you are connected to?
As for paying for advertising, ours didn't work out very great to be honest, but you got to try I guess.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Not had any problems myself lately. You sure it's not the network you are connected to?
> As for paying for advertising, ours didn't work out very great to be honest, but you got to try I guess.


You guys on IG? There are 140 images under #breedersboutique mostly just pics from folks who've grown or purchased your gear, but the name doesn't seem taken or used


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Not had any problems myself lately. You sure it's not the network you are connected to?
> As for paying for advertising, ours didn't work out very great to be honest, but you got to try I guess.


Thats all I needed to here @DST , my mind was made up anyway.

And as far as the network goes, no its not the network here and if the guy who runs the advertising (me) cant even view pages, sort of defeats the purpose


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You guys on IG? There are 140 images under #breedersboutique mostly just pics from folks who've grown or purchased your gear, but the name doesn't seem taken or used


Nah man. Not yet. We need to get our groove on with the social media.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats all I needed to here @DST , my mind was made up anyway.
> 
> And as far as the network goes, no its not the network here and if the guy who runs the advertising (me) cant even view pages, sort of defeats the purpose


I don't think the amount of new registrations we got in the time of advertising anywhere near reflected what we paid. Which wasn't a massive amount to to be fair and our banner was always flashing up. People tend to listen to what folks say in threads. For advertising to.work you got to spend a LOT imo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Nah man. Not yet. We need to get our groove on with the social media.


Get it setup brah, its easy peasy, @jahearthcollective420 when you do. I promote you guys every chance I get


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah get on IG DST!! It is so fuckin rockin, I love it!! It's a blast!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats all I needed to here @DST , my mind was made up anyway.
> 
> And as far as the network goes, no its not the network here and if the guy who runs the advertising (me) cant even view pages, sort of defeats the purpose


Loading slow like dial-up off and on today for me.
I have a 100mb connection speed test just now wifi 44mb/s and Ethernet 76mb/s so I doubt its my end


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Loading slow like dial-up off and on today for me.
> I have a 100mb connection speed test just now wifi 44mb/s and Ethernet 76mb/s so I doubt its my end


Its like that everyday for the last 2-3 months for me. Used to be I could clear my cache and the pages would load, but now if they have pictures on the page odds are it crashes before loading. Every other page loads up fast as fuck, so it aint me


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

Bass if you run a traceroute to the Web Server, you might find a slow link.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Bass if you run a traceroute to the Web Server, you might find a slow link.


How do I do that?
I need the IP from RIU?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2016)

bad news on the eastern front....

Will Amsterdam's marijuana culture be stubbed out? Oldest cannabis cafe in city set to close in government crackdown
  

Cannabis cafe Mellow Yellow was the first of its kind in Amsterdam, opening in 1967. Instead of celebrating its 50th birthday next year it will close its doors on January 1.



cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Not sure if i did it right, but came back with this response

*Looks like a web URL, I will try and extract the target.*
Executing 'traceroute -m 30 -q 3 -f 3 104.20.60.184'
traceroute to 104.20.60.184 (104.20.60.184), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
3 fwc01-its-r1.mgmt.usc.edu (192.168.150.22) 0.716 ms 0.542 ms 0.630 ms
4 rtr30-rtr33-fw26-fw27-gw-33.mgmt.usc.edu (10.1.133.1) 1.258 ms 1.190 ms 1.067 ms
5 v249-gw-6 (68.181.194.65) 307.551 ms 1.491 ms 1.064 ms
6 fw6-rtr6 (128.125.255.147) 1.483 ms 0.956 ms 22.455 ms
7 rtr-border-cal-fw6 (128.125.251.226) 1.483 ms 1.166 ms 1.285 ms
8 ln-usc1-pwaveusc2042.ln.net (130.152.182.81) 3.438 ms 1.606 ms 3.024 ms
9 v338.core1.lax2.he.net (216.218.223.25) 9.995 ms 11.046 ms 9.328 ms
10 100ge2-2.core1.lax1.he.net (72.52.92.121) 2.352 ms 11.771 ms 1.922 ms
11 xe-0-1-0.edge01.lax01.as13335.net (206.223.123.156) 58.906 ms 51.001 ms laiix.as13335.net (198.32.146.195) 3.152 ms
12 104.20.60.184 (104.20.60.184) 4.899 ms 2.129 ms 1.877 ms


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

That showed all the systems between you and the server.....but all
of those hops loaded in decent time....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure if i did it right, but came back with this response
> 
> *Looks like a web URL, I will try and extract the target.*
> Executing 'traceroute -m 30 -q 3 -f 3 104.20.60.184'
> ...


How you do that? And when you do find out the speed thieves how do you knock them out? Or can you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> bad news on the eastern front....
> 
> Will Amsterdam's marijuana culture be stubbed out? Oldest cannabis cafe in city set to close in government crackdown
> 
> ...


Thats fucked right up. Wrong direction!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How you do that? And when you do find out the speed thieves how do you knock them out? Or can you


http://www.traceroute.org/
I dont know anything about it, but used that site


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

While I think that it is possible to optimize routes, this is something that
should be getting handled by your ISP. Complain and then switch. It helps. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> While I think that it is possible to optimize routes, this is something that
> should be getting handled by your ISP. Complain and then switch. It helps. :0)


Not really anyone to switch to Here Xfinity (Comcast) or DSL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not really anyone to switch to Here Xfinity (Comcast) or DSL


Yeah thats not an easy thing. You are limited to what they give you. Just another option we don't have....here you take what we give, not what you want......


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah thats not an easy thing. You are limited to what they give you. Just another option we don't have....here you take what we give, not what you want......


Monopoly means crappy service and high price


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Monopoly means crappy service and high price


Yep sounds familiar everywhere


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Here we have extremely zippy speeds everywhere so no complaint from me there, but if I wanted to switch there are 2 others I could switch to, but why its the same shit.....


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> bad news on the eastern front....
> 
> Will Amsterdam's marijuana culture be stubbed out? Oldest cannabis cafe in city set to close in government crackdown
> 
> ...


This has unfortunately been going on for some time. The mayor promised he'd close a large % of shops within 250m of middle schools and coffeeshops in this criteria don't get their license renewed. Whom streets have had coffeeshops closed in the last few years. Hill Street Blues coffeeshop is now apply named Hill Street Booze as it's a bar now but they let you smoke weed.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll throw one out there for ya'll.....why do we all pay for something continuously when the groundwork and systems have been in place for years? Shouldnt connecting up to said network be, well, fucking free? Wheres the cost incurred?


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll throw one out there for ya'll.....why do we all pay for something continuously when the groundwork and systems have been in place for years? Shouldnt connecting up to said network be, well, fucking free? Wheres the cost incurred?


I live in a large city, internet is basically free here, even the homeless here have Facebook pages, free wifi every 70 feet or so with every restaurant, hotel, bar, or coffee shop offering it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I live in a large city, internet is basically free here, even the homeless here have Facebook pages, free wifi every 70 feet or so with every restaurant, hotel, bar, or coffee shop offering it


The free part should be worldwide. Those businesses pay for it though...thats what I was getting at...Thats not free


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Fucking facebook huh, what a scourge of shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

deleting facebook is the way forward!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deleting facebook is the way forward!


Yeah the worlds a better place without that shat


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 7, 2016)

Haven't checked mine in 2 years, the wife keeps telling me she posted this or that on my page and I just keep saying yep that was cool babe, I'd follow her here though....


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The free part should be worldwide. Those businesses pay for it though...thats what I was getting at...Thats not free


The businesses actually do get guest wifi for free, I have the same internet service in my home as most businesses, I stream everything I watch instead of cable service so I bought 150mbs business service, I pay for the 5g and they throw in the guest connection for free


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2016)

Last pics before harvest:
 
The Cookies are so photogenic, i cant take enough snaps.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2016)

Hate posting from my phone, takes an age n always comes out wrong. Hope the yin chirps up @DST


Munched a lower branch from the Cookies:


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2016)

Hate posting from my phone, takes an age n always comes out wrong. Hope the yin chirps up @DST

View attachment 3848112
Munched a lower branch from the Cookies:


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2016)

Hate posting from my phone, takes an age n always comes out wrong. Hope the yin chirps up @DST

View attachment 3848112
Munched a lower branch from the Cookies:


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

@greenjambo She looks great


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/07/cannabis-convict-eddy-lepp-free-after-long-prison-term/


----------



## Javadog (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice Story Bass.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/07/cannabis-convict-eddy-lepp-free-after-long-prison-term/


So, great to see Eddy out of prison, but wtf do they dump him in a halfway house? WTF, as if serving prison time for cannabis wasnt fucking dumb enough......Am I missing something here? That sounds like more probation/parole bullshit.....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So, great to see Eddy out of prison, but wtf do they dump him in a halfway house? WTF, as if serving prison time for cannabis wasnt fucking dumb enough......Am I missing something here? That sounds like more probation/parole bullshit.....


In he beginning it was saying in his new house, but maybe I misread?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> In he beginning it was saying in his new house, but maybe I misread?


Yeah it said his new house, at the halfway house....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah it said his new house, at the halfway house....


BS! He lost everything including a house...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> BS! He lost everything including a house...


Yeah feds took it all, cunts...sad to see him come out of prison just to go to a halfway house


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah feds took it all, cunts...sad to see him come out of prison just to go to a halfway house


I think he should be able to get his house back from them.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2016)

for those who don't know how to grow.....

Would YOU grow cannabis in your kitchen? $3,000 fridge sized system can grow medical marijuana plants in just three months
  

LEAF has designed a refrigerator that grows marijuana. Users just plant the seeds and the system does everything from monitoring temperature to feeding plants with nutrients from cartridges.


cof


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> for those who don't know how to grow.....
> 
> Would YOU grow cannabis in your kitchen? $3,000 fridge sized system can grow medical marijuana plants in just three months
> 
> ...


saw that a while back when they were getting funding for them and yeah saw that news this morning. Guess theres a place for this kind of thing eh, 3k to grow a micro plant


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2016)

Well you couldn't even dream up a story like this but it happened.
Up at the crack of the sparrows arse this morning with 4 million suitcases and kids in tow to get a flight out to Abu Dhabi. Everything going smoothly...sitting on the plane whem the Cap'n announces a fuel leak on right wing and we need a new aircraft. Hey ho they get one and we're only delayed 2.30hrs (probably because they have to pay shit loads now if delayed more than 3 hours). Anyway we get off the plane and low and behold 10 minutes later we realise we have left our leather briefcase with our passports and all our cash credit cards etc. (2.5k in cash). They search the old broken down plane and can't find it. We ask again.... still can't find the bag. They unload our luggage send us to lost and found and the the police. We ended up going home 8 hours later. I phone later on and speak to another person (the 4 millionth by this time) and she says she'll speak to Engineering and ask them to look. I tell her where they should look. 2 hours later I get a call. They found your bag!!!!! Funny that.
I have been back to the airport and only 250 euro has been taken from my wallet (thank fully whoever found it didn't rummage around further as the other dough was in an envelope). 
After more time spent on phone we try again tomorrow. ffs I need a holiday after today.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Well you couldn't even dream up a story like this but it happened.
> Up at the crack of the sparrows arse this morning with 4 million suitcases and kids in tow to get a flight out to Abu Dhabi. Everything going smoothly...sitting on the plane whem the Cap'n announces a fuel leak on right wing and we need a new aircraft. Hey ho they get one and we're only delayed 2.30hrs (probably because they have to pay shit loads now if delayed more than 3 hours). Anyway we get off the plane and low and behold 10 minutes later we realise we have left our leather briefcase with our passports and all our cash credit cards etc. (2.5k in cash). They search the old broken down plane and can't find it. We ask again.... still can't find the bag. They unload our luggage send us to lost and found and the the police. We ended up going home 8 hours later. I phone later on and speak to another person (the 4 millionth by this time) and she says she'll speak to Engineering and ask them to look. I tell her where they should look. 2 hours later I get a call. They found your bag!!!!! Funny that.
> I have been back to the airport and only 250 euro has been taken from my wallet (thank fully whoever found it didn't rummage around further as the other dough was in an envelope).
> After more time spent on phone we try again tomorrow. ffs I need a holiday after today.


Sorry to hear about that traveling pain my friend. Hope it gets better......Hope theres some dope where you are going this time!!!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2016)

Just plain Ugh. Here's to a better tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2016)

Put it all behind you now DST... forget it ever happened . Do a couple bongs, drink some beer and relax and enjoy your vacation, it might just be the best one of your life! Have fun!! I will look forward to hearing about it and seeing some great pictures


----------



## numberfour (Dec 8, 2016)

Been a while since my scissors have been this busy haha but thats a good thing in my books. Ended up with 18 plants, 13 strains under 2x600.

Few pre harvest shots 

Lightsaber 
 

Cuvee, 
 

Goji
 

Green Crack -
 

Tree of Life #1


Bluepit


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey everybody love y'all fuckers! Still working on my strain this is wat it looks like now (m1xbmf) f2 x (bagseed x (blackroseX (br X bmf) and one with C99 x extrema instead of the (bs X br x br x bmf ) been breeding this outside since I crossed m1 witch is two bagseeds 7 years ago when I joined rollitup appreciate everyone who helped!


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 8, 2016)

I have seeds from m1 x bmf from another pair of plants also so plan on re introducing those genes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Been a while since my scissors have been this busy haha but thats a good thing in my books. Ended up with 18 plants, 13 strains under 2x600.
> 
> Few pre harvest shots
> 
> ...


Beauties, all of them. Nice work


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

@DST glad you got most of your cash and your passports back!

@numberfour some real beauties there!

@dababydroman some nice genetics and some I remember from past grows, nice to see ya around these parts!


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 8, 2016)

ya I hit everything with extrema and it turned it all into stronger beaster plants and danker


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

dababydroman said:


> ya I hit everything with extrema and it turned it all into stronger beaster plants and danker


I think I still have some extrema or extrema cross bens


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2016)

extrema is herijuana / chem dawg and I've been enjoying her for several years and is my favorite

there's a heri male in the in the brood room that is throwing pollen all over some willing ladies for some new crosses.





cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks COF for the Extrema info!

Its a mess of pollen all over in there


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks COF for the Extrema info!
> 
> Its a mess of pollen all over in there


thanks, the more the merrier
and he's only been in bloom for 3 weeks
I have a beautiful dog at 4 weeks that going to visit to create heir of the dog


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> thanks, the more the merrier
> and he's only been in bloom for 3 weeks
> I have a beautiful dog at 4 weeks that going to visit to create heir of the dog
> 
> ...


Great name for the Dog Cross!! haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> thanks, the more the merrier
> and he's only been in bloom for 3 weeks
> I have a beautiful dog at 4 weeks that going to visit to create heir of the dog
> 
> ...


Agreed love that name COF. Thats a handsome stud you got dropping pollen


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks cod I think you know where I got that extrema! The male I had from it was the best looking male plant I'd ever seen short squat very sturdy with nice fat fingers on the leaves and extraordinary branching! So I hit pretty much every plant I had that year with it. And it crossed real nicely with c99 nothing but dank comes from those seeds and honestly I'm excited for wats to come from tha cross I made


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> thanks, the more the merrier
> and he's only been in bloom for 3 weeks
> I have a beautiful dog at 4 weeks that going to visit to create heir of the dog
> 
> ...


nicely done COF. great name choice too.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 9, 2016)

Just a couple more from this harvest.

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream, testers
#6
 
 

#7
 

#9
 
#10


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Numberfour is that a strains you created?


----------



## numberfour (Dec 10, 2016)

I wish lol, there are testers from Bodhi.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2016)

Bodhi rocks some killer genetics. there Ancient OG is impressive. Grabbed some nugs in town today at Eugene OG.
Local grown called HMH Slymer...combo of train wreck x trinity x Jack the Ripper. Smells fanominal . Nice dry shiny peanut shaped puzzle pieces . Very appealing but they have no flavor but smoke taste. I am thinking my pallette has drastically changed since I usually just Vape oils and am becoming super sensitive to the very subtle taste they produce.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Your pallets more refined. Did you smoke or vaporize them?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2016)

Bonged it up in new glass bowl and new stem in a clean bong . Check out the new bowl .... it's glittery!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 10, 2016)

Setting up my flower room at my new place. Running 2 gavita 600/750 de fixtures!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bonged it up in new glass bowl and new stem in a clean bong . Check out the new bowl .... it's glittery!View attachment 3850667


Yeah I dont smoke much any more since I started using the vape alot. Smoking tastes like burnt ass


----------



## Morriston55 (Dec 11, 2016)

duchieman said:


> Feeeeck me! Day 38 and mites. Mild temperatures outside, and poor ventilation, has kept it hard to keep temps down lately and it got me.
> 
> It's mostly just the two plants at the rear of the tent. The two PK's at the front look great but do have the odd one here and there. So here's to a shit load a work ahead of me.
> 
> Fricken Cheers! lol


Did you end up ridding yourself of the little bastards? Been almost 2 weeks curious how you are battling

I popped some seedlings under the 600hps and they didnt respond well for the first 10 days of there life, stretchy slow growth. I only had them on the floor since I was running autos 16/8. Ive now got them under 450W mH in an air cooled hood and they have started growing considerably.

Bought some 2 gallons smart pots off amazon, think Im going to use that as my final pot size for these 10 plants, only a 4x2 grow tent.Could end up with 10 males, 10 females, who knows right. Id be stoked if I had 5 healthy females.

Ive got the highest hopes for my C99 and NorthernLights


----------



## Morriston55 (Dec 11, 2016)

Since i just gave them a drink, here's a pic, day 20ish


----------



## GroErr (Dec 11, 2016)

600w of 3590 COBs running at 25w/sq./ft. over ~3x8'. Front 5x 3gal's are just about there, mix of 7x 1 & 2gal's at the back with another 2-3 weeks to go 

 

Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 11, 2016)

Went to the riu bbq yesterday, man can those guys pack up a to go platestill not sure which one is the best of the best, but damn they are all great! Plemon was extremely popular for those terps, candy land is amazing too, just to many amazing samples to pick a fave man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Went to the riu bbq yesterday, man can those guys pack up a to go plateView attachment 3850815still not sure which one is the best of the best, but damn they are all great! Plemon was extremely popular for those terps, candy land is amazing too, just to many amazing samples to pick a fave man


Yeah hey did you even need to hit the cup after that? Lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah hey did you even need to hit the cup after that? Lol


The cup tickets are for today, still hitting that up! Me and my road partner were supposed to hit up thunder valley casino last night to hang with treeman at tables and do some drinking, but after my shower I ptfo'd damn time change got me bad(or it might have been the half elbow I smoked and ate and Vapes) fucking animals out there!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Ah, too much fun....a nice problem to have. Wish I was there.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Ah, too much fun....a nice problem to have. Wish I was there.


Maybe Ill go next yr if back allows.
Treeman stopped by my place on Friday and assured me that peeps with social anxiety like myself will fit in fine at the BBQ


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I dont smoke much any more since I started using the vape alot. Smoking tastes like burnt ass


It's like how can something that smells so good taste so fucking bad . It got me nice and high though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe Ill go next yr if back allows.
> Treeman stopped by my place on Friday and assured me that peeps with social anxiety like myself will fit in fine at the BBQ


lol that's so cute


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Bass is just open....I think that most of us have some of that stuff...lol, I sure do.

I sweat like a stuck pig for the first 20 minutes....not my f'ing idea, but it just happens.
My bro has "the palms". Whatever. It is part of Life. :0) . I am Cool As A Cucumber
after I settle down too. LOL

We are a somewhat random bunch with all types included. 

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Bass is just open....I think that most of us have some of that stuff...lol, I sure do.
> 
> I sweat like a stuck pig for the first 20 minutes....not my f'ing idea, but it just happens.
> My bro has "the palms". Whatever. It is part of Life. :0) . I am Cool As A Cucumber
> ...


I have found keeping everything inside makes it worse. I talk about everything because when I didnt it made it worse, and so far it helps.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

My whole life I spent worried what other would think, but not so much now.
If ppl still like me after they know who I really am then I know it wasnt wrong.
If not then thats ok too because I can get along with almost anyone and theres no shortage of nice ppl, you just gotta (weed) out the others to find em.
Great ppl on this thread and many many others.
Still meeting several new ppl at once is hard for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have found keeping everything inside makes it worse. I talk about everything because when I didnt it made it worse, and so far it helps.


Keep talking bro, good to get that shit off the chest


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> or it might have been the half elbow I smoked and ate and Vapes


I'll assume it was this lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe Ill go next yr if back allows.
> Treeman stopped by my place on Friday and assured me that peeps with social anxiety like myself will fit in fine at the BBQ


Any new crosses acquired on the visit?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Any new crosses acquired on the visit?


3 kinds of bud (Grand Master, Jesus Jilly, and Mad Purps) and 2 new strains in seed(Grand Master and Mad something...cant remember and cant read it lol).
I feel like I got the better end of the deal.
Hes a great guy, and I like meeting RIU'ers IRL.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

Mad Purps in seed too...sounds awesome eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

So after sampling which works for you, if any do?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So after sampling which works for you, if any do?


Ive been busy and wanted to try each one on its own.
I keep forgetting to try them till after I smoke what I have, but I am going to try the Jesus Jilly later tonight after I feel like Im not high anymore. I am rolling one right now to be ready.
Ill try the Mad Purps tomorrow after I drop my kids to their respective destinations and just before I walk Poncho.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

I popped seeds and then bought clones...why did I do this???
My poor plants (11) crammed into a tiny 2'x4'x5' tent
The Dogs are starting to take off!
Been looking at tents online and finally bought a 2nd 2x4x5 for some of them. Still wont be enough room, but Ill flower them small I guess, or maybe try to find someone to gift a few to so they dont get wasted in small pots.
Ill see what they look like in the tents after I assemble the new one.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 11, 2016)

Any heard of Jays Clones in Sac ?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Any heard of Jays Clones in Sac ?


No not yet.
Do you have any info on them?


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> No not yet.
> Do you have any info on them?


One footers $25 each or 10 one footers for $200 or two footers $45 each with verified prop and id upfront first. Had good luck with other Sac store and DH clones, clean but selection sucks unless you go to San Jose or Oakland. Really sucks being in the North country


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> One footers $25 each or 10 one footers for $200 or two footers $45 each with verified prop and id upfront first. Had good luck with other Sac store and DH clones, clean but selection sucks unless you go to San Jose or Oakland. Really sucks being in the North country


I go to RCP, for the DHN cuts you gotta go thursday, and forget about it in spring unless you want o camp out night before or super early Thurs.
I have 2 strains from them, and they are still vegging...Dream Queen, and Purple Cadillac, and Tangie but that from a different breeder from RCP


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mad Purps in seed too...sounds awesome eh


Not sure if its Mad Purps in seed or Mad-something else as I can read the label and I forgot what Treeman said.
I have to read stuff several times to remember.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Mad Purps is one of his crosses...I dont know Mad anything else....


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe Ill go next yr if back allows.
> Treeman stopped by my place on Friday and assured me that peeps with social anxiety like myself will fit in fine at the BBQ


Social anxiety was my diagnosis for my script, cool thing is it's valid in Michigan also


----------



## budolskie (Dec 12, 2016)

Fbxsc 

15 rooted hopefully flipping 9 at the weekend in 3x3


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I go to RCP, for the DHN cuts you gotta go thursday, and forget about it in spring unless you want o camp out night before or super early Thurs.
> I have 2 strains from them, and they are still vegging...Dream Queen, and Purple Cadillac, and Tangie but that from a different breeder from RCP


Yes, going to RCP also, but seems to be difficult to get what you want there. But good info to know, I purchased 4 diff varieties last grow, happy with one or 2 , not liking THC Bomb or Chernobyl, the GG4 is delicious , looking to do the Blue Dream and GG4 this next one. Sucks to drive 5 hours round trip to get them.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mad Purps is one of his crosses...I dont know Mad anything else....


It prolly is Mad Purps, but the writing isnt legible so not 100% sure


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Social anxiety was my diagnosis for my script, cool thing is it's valid in Michigan also


Sux being that way, but helps me knowing Im not the only one.


hippy132 said:


> Yes, going to RCP also, but seems to be difficult to get what you want there. But good info to know, I purchased 4 diff varieties last grow, happy with one or 2 , not liking THC Bomb or Chernobyl, the GG4 is delicious , looking to do the Blue Dream and GG4 this next one. Sucks to drive 5 hours round trip to get them.


I went at 1pm and they had good choices, if you get there when they open you can get most of their stuff, and the DHN website sometimes tells you in advance the strains dropped to each place.
Have you tried their Dream Queen or Purple Cadillac? 
Good Luck!


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sux being that way, but helps me knowing Im not the only one.
> 
> I went at 1pm and they had good choices, if you get there when they open you can get most of their stuff, and the DHN website sometimes tells you in advance the strains dropped to each place.
> Have you tried their Dream Queen or Purple Cadillac?
> Good Luck!


No, went there for the first time 3 months ago. Impressive, but like the small town shops feel better, no long lines or armed guards. Reminds me of when the first shop in Berkley opened or the first one in Oakland. Long lines, all day affair.
. Just finished the GG4, Chernobyl and THC Bomb.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 13, 2016)

4 GG4 and 2 Golden Strawberries getting flipped soon!


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 13, 2016)

Emerald Cup was badass, but nothing sinks in being home like thiscome help a brother out @moondance, I'm sliding like nobody's business lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

Damn lol........be safe brother!


----------



## moondance (Dec 13, 2016)

Anytime @bbchance pm me for my number!


----------



## moondance (Dec 13, 2016)

I was saving others and didn't get the alert.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

We get nervous here with the rain, but thats another level!


----------



## moondance (Dec 13, 2016)

It was 9 to12 inches on my side 5 feet in Grand Rapids roflol!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> We get nervous here with the rain, but thats another level!


sounds like louisiana, if it starts to sleet, schools start to close lmao


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> sounds like louisiana, if it starts to sleet, schools start to close lmao


The county here so cheap(lazy?) that drains flood with light rain, they wouldnt know what to do it real weather came.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> The county here so cheap(lazy?) that drains flood with light rain, they wouldnt know what to do it real weather came.


sounds more like they are criminal, using that money to put in their pockets, rather than build up infrastructure


----------



## moondance (Dec 13, 2016)

This was 11am it tripled In depth by 3am.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> sounds more like they are criminal, using that money to put in their pockets, rather than build up infrastructure


Same spot flood every rain, even small rains. I see the crews there sometimes, but to no avail.
Mostly holding shovels and smoking cigs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

I dont know why but that just reminded me of that cat on dazed and confused talking about working for the city and them high school girls lmao


----------



## moondance (Dec 13, 2016)

Today lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Same spot flood every rain, even small rains. I see the crews there sometimes, but to no avail.
> Mostly holding shovels and smoking cigs


You should see Ho Chi Minh City when it rains. Thankfully I dont live there


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You should see Ho Chi Minh City when it rains. Thankfully I dont live there


I mean how can you have 4-6" water in streets from 1" rain FFS?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I mean how can you have 4-6" water in streets from 1" rain FFS?


compound problems in the drainage system


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> compound problems in the drainage system


If they took the time to fix it right. Maybe as you said compound issues that cost more that a drain snake and they dont wanna do it


----------



## Javadog (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Mostly holding shovels and smoking cigs


Ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You should see Ho Chi Minh City when it rains. Thankfully I dont live there


Remember Philipines in the rain, OMG, water so high you could float away, then it was gone.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Remember Philipines in the rain, OMG, water so high you could float away, then it was gone.


Sudden downpours?


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi folks. Currently in Muscat, Oman. UAE doesn't allow RIU and blocked the site lol. Oman obviously doesn't bother. The madness has continued on my holiday. My poor Step Sister took an infection and unfortunately passed away on Sunday. She had lung cancer and secondary cancer all over the shop. Luckily I'll be back in Scotland in time for the funeral. My sister who was on the cruise with us took a Psychotic turn and tried to attack my wife who was holding my son at the time. In the rammy she knocked over the baby buggy with my youngest in it. Fuk me she was like a raging bull. Took me and then one of the staff to hold her back. We were getting into the lift at the time. Security and doctor eventually made her leave the ship in Dubai and she was taken to hospital. Girl need serious therapy. We were supposed to be celebrating my Mums 70th so she is gutted. All in all a right royal mess.
Sitting having an IPA on deck. Sun is out and it's been 25c today with clear skies. No snow so there are some plus points. New way to holiday is to stay at home.....you couldn't make up the madness of families eh.
Peace DST.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2016)

You're going to need a vacation to recover from this one.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2016)

Staycation Time. Very sorry to hear of the sad news D.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Damn DST sorry to hear the bad news!


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow, and I was pissed because my first flight in was delayed an hour.....sorry to hear @DST all the good vibes I got left your way man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow that blows DST . Sorry to hear of all the madness and the passing of your step sister. And the attack sounds so bizarre. Glad it wasn't more serious.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Hi folks. Currently in Muscat, Oman. UAE doesn't allow RIU and blocked the site lol. Oman obviously doesn't bother. The madness has continued on my holiday. My poor Step Sister took an infection and unfortunately passed away on Sunday. She had lung cancer and secondary cancer all over the shop. Luckily I'll be back in Scotland in time for the funeral. My sister who was on the cruise with us took a Psychotic turn and tried to attack my wife who was holding my son at the time. In the rammy she knocked over the baby buggy with my youngest in it. Fuk me she was like a raging bull. Took me and then one of the staff to hold her back. We were getting into the lift at the time. Security and doctor eventually made her leave the ship in Dubai and she was taken to hospital. Girl need serious therapy. We were supposed to be celebrating my Mums 70th so she is gutted. All in all a right royal mess.
> Sitting having an IPA on deck. Sun is out and it's been 25c today with clear skies. No snow so there are some plus points. New way to holiday is to stay at home.....you couldn't make up the madness of families eh.
> Peace DST.


you might look into Aleppo for your next holiday...probably less stressful


cof


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Hi folks. Currently in Muscat, Oman. UAE doesn't allow RIU and blocked the site lol. Oman obviously doesn't bother. The madness has continued on my holiday. My poor Step Sister took an infection and unfortunately passed away on Sunday. She had lung cancer and secondary cancer all over the shop. Luckily I'll be back in Scotland in time for the funeral. My sister who was on the cruise with us took a Psychotic turn and tried to attack my wife who was holding my son at the time. In the rammy she knocked over the baby buggy with my youngest in it. Fuk me she was like a raging bull. Took me and then one of the staff to hold her back. We were getting into the lift at the time. Security and doctor eventually made her leave the ship in Dubai and she was taken to hospital. Girl need serious therapy. We were supposed to be celebrating my Mums 70th so she is gutted. All in all a right royal mess.
> Sitting having an IPA on deck. Sun is out and it's been 25c today with clear skies. No snow so there are some plus points. New way to holiday is to stay at home.....you couldn't make up the madness of families eh.
> Peace DST.


No but always remeber nomatter what you always be there for your kids and they come first stay safe sorry to hear about your sis brother


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 14, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> you might look into Aleppo for your next holiday...probably less stressful
> 
> 
> cof


Aleppo? Really so many ppl dying


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2016)

some Dogs in bloom.....







cof


----------



## budolskie (Dec 17, 2016)

Lovely dogs cof, make me want to start more pips haha I have just planted 5 sour cherry, 5 Qqxblue and 10 fireballs hoping to find a stud male or female out the fireballs


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

Started to pull the front 1/2 of my 3x8' run I'd posted earlier, this run was 600w of 3590's at ~25w/sq. ft.

Jack The Ripper at Day 66, in a 3 gal fabric pot:




Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Goodies are trickling in........just need the A/C hood and I will be back in business with my favorite setup for the 3x3.......


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 17, 2016)

Gave a friend my golden strawberries #3 cut bred by Crockett family farms. He killed it under a single 600watt!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 17, 2016)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Gave a friend my golden strawberries #3 cut bred by Crockett family farms. He killed it under a single 600watt! View attachment 3855639


I grew their golden lemons, great strain. Nice run by the way looks great.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 17, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew their golden lemons, great strain. Nice run by the way looks great.


hell yah man hows the golden lemons? Im still considering running that. I took one of the golden strawberry males and crossed it with my glue cut and made some golden strawberry F2s (first time chucking pollen) hopefully popping some of those beans soon!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 17, 2016)

GNOME GROWN said:


> hell yah man hows the golden lemons? Im still considering running that. I took one of the golden strawberry males and crossed it with my glue cut and made some golden strawberry F2s (first time chucking pollen) hopefully popping some of those beans soon! View attachment 3855659


https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHJZJ7usvF/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDq__c-Osjs/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Here's some pictures of the finished buds, it was a BIG yielder, i got over a pound from a single plant, thing had some super stretch buds that stacked up like crazy here's a picture of before i chopped it
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDG4SaVusgV/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3855751 View attachment 3855752View attachment 3855774


They are going crazy in there!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They are going crazy in there!


Yeah my concerns of going from a 3 gal pot to the 15 right at flip are long gone. Apparently the plants will take up as much room as you give them lol at least these strains do.

The autos are only in 5 gallon pots. When I get settled in again at the new place after the holidays I will see about an auto only area and plant them in bigger pots to see what it does to the yield. 

The third and greener pic is one of my auto phenos going right now.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah my concerns of going from a 3 gal pot to the 15 right at flip are long gone. Apparently the plants will take up as much room as you give them lol at least these strains do.
> 
> The autos are only in 5 gallon pots. When I get settled in again at the new place after the holidays I will see about an auto only area and plant them in bigger pots to see what it does to the yield.
> 
> The third and greener pic is one of my auto phenos going right now.


I have 5 in 7 gal in my 2x4 and will put 6 in 3 gal in other, but the7 gal ones are too big before the flip which was yday. Ill be stripping them a lot during early flowering to hopefully make it work. I might do some swapping between tents. I never had this issue this bad before. My fault for waiting and not wanting to toss any


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2016)

Im excited about these, *Hotdog* ( fireballs x dog ) two of my favorite smokes.
after a little begging, I was gifted a few beans. 
Mom grew fantastic, I took a few cuts & they rooted well.


----------



## zippi563 (Dec 18, 2016)

some delicious candy, ace thai ,kera white thunder and ace malawi


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im excited about these, *Hotdog* ( fireballs x dog ) two of my favorite smokes.
> after a little begging, I was gifted a few beans.
> Mom grew fantastic, I took a few cuts & they rooted well.
> View attachment 3856438


Is it wrong to say I dig ya roots Bob. 
Hotdog is also making a spicey hit at the GREY AREA coffeeshop in Amsterdam.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2016)

Just coined the term: a _Bob Bitchen Beard _
for clones like that. :0)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Just coined the term: a _Bob Bitchen Beard _
> for clones like that. :0)


Triple B for short


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1766883923554899


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1766883923554899


WTF!?!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @jigfresh you holding it down buddy? Hows life in Spain these days?


Doing ok. Missing the plants for sure. The house feels empty with nothing growing. Daughters growing everyday, becoming more of a little person. Wife has a bunch of projects taking off, which is good as we are getting close to using up her retirement. I'm just trying to keep myself occupied and out of trouble. We finally got approved for our new visas, which are good for 2 more years. So at least I won't be living here illegally. Wife and daughter go back to the US for about 5 weeks in the new year. Will be a tad lonely here, but I'll manage. Hard trying to explain to little girl why I can't come with them. She's like, "Why can't you come with us because you had too many plants?" Like darling, that truly is the question. Oh, and I've gained a bunch of weight. Not very thrilled about it. Only one pair of jeans still fit, and those quite snugly.

It's olive time, so all the farmers are out collecting. It's also been raining like crazy. The coast nearby flooded like crazy. They got as much rain in 48 hours as they do all winter. Today is sunny, but a bit chilly. And completely unrelated to anything, I sang a song with a band at a concert night thingy. It was my first time singing in front of people, about 300 I would guess. Thankfully the spotlight was bright so I couldn't really see. Good times.

And DST is correct, been getting into Joga and meditation a bit. It's been good for mind, body, and spirit. Hope everyone here is doing good.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2016)

Been thinking on you three quite a bit since August. It's good to read this from you. I truly hope this gets over with right quick. Best wishes to you and your girls jig. Would love to see you friend! Keep your head up, your a good man. No one can take that away. . 

I'm pulling for some good news for you man. Lots of positive energy your way. 



jigfresh said:


> Doing ok. Missing the plants for sure. The house feels empty with nothing growing. Daughters growing everyday, becoming more of a little person. Wife has a bunch of projects taking off, which is good as we are getting close to using up her retirement. I'm just trying to keep myself occupied and out of trouble. We finally got approved for our new visas, which are good for 2 more years. So at least I won't be living here illegally. Wife and daughter go back to the US for about 5 weeks in the new year. Will be a tad lonely here, but I'll manage. Hard trying to explain to little girl why I can't come with them. She's like, "Why can't you come with us because you had too many plants?" Like darling, that truly is the question. Oh, and I've gained a bunch of weight. Not very thrilled about it. Only one pair of jeans still fit, and those quite snugly.
> 
> It's olive time, so all the farmers are out collecting. It's also been raining like crazy. The coast nearby flooded like crazy. They got as much rain in 48 hours as they do all winter. Today is sunny, but a bit chilly. And completely unrelated to anything, I sang a song with a band at a concert night thingy. It was my first time singing in front of people, about 300 I would guess. Thankfully the spotlight was bright so I couldn't really see. Good times.
> 
> And DST is correct, been getting into Joga and meditation a bit. It's been good for mind, body, and spirit. Hope everyone here is doing good.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey Jig glad to hear from ya!
I hope it all pans out alright, I am sure it will.
You are staying busy it sounds like which is important.

To what do you attribute the weight gain?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> To what do you attribute the weight gain?


No freaking idea. Lots and lots has changed for me, so it could be many things, or any combination of them. I started exercising like crazy back in March. When I was doing that I was losing weight. Went from like 122 down to 108 or something... yes... I'm tiny. So anyways, I started to eat like crazy, take protein shakes and such. I also switched up the routine I was doing to be more muscle building. I got to a steady 120, which is where I like to be, and I was very low body fat. But then I stopped doing the exercises so much, had a lot of work with the plants. Still stayed around 120-125, just lost some definition. Then over the summer, I think it was mostly the stress but I started slowing going up. Then I got arrested beginning August, and stopped smoking then, I also started doing a lot of yoga, so not really exercising. 

By middle Sept I was up to 135, and currently I'm around 150. I swear I'm not even eating that much these days, I think something with my metabolism has changed. Not all that weight gain is fat though. I've gained quite a bit of muscle in my legs, which have always been super small. It's a trip too, because I was looking at my legs the other day and don't really recognize them. It's like my legs trapped under a bunch of extra skin, or something, haha. Right about now I'm trying to eat better foods, and less in general. I should also start doing some sort of activity. Before I did a lot with the plants, watering, moving them around when needed. Mixing soil, etc. Now especially with the cold I'm pretty sedentary. I really don't like feeling myself jiggle when I run... Although I don't get very cold these days. It's nice to have a jacket on all the time in winter, haha.

You should have seen me in March though, I looked like an amateur body builder. Now I just bulge out the waist of my jeans, lol. And need to unbutton them when I drive.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> No freaking idea. Lots and lots has changed for me, so it could be many things, or any combination of them. I started exercising like crazy back in March. When I was doing that I was losing weight. Went from like 122 down to 108 or something... yes... I'm tiny. So anyways, I started to eat like crazy, take protein shakes and such. I also switched up the routine I was doing to be more muscle building. I got to a steady 120, which is where I like to be, and I was very low body fat. But then I stopped doing the exercises so much, had a lot of work with the plants. Still stayed around 120-125, just lost some definition. Then over the summer, I think it was mostly the stress but I started slowing going up. Then I got arrested beginning August, and stopped smoking then, I also started doing a lot of yoga, so not really exercising.
> 
> By middle Sept I was up to 135, and currently I'm around 150. I swear I'm not even eating that much these days, I think something with my metabolism has changed. Not all that weight gain is fat though. I've gained quite a bit of muscle in my legs, which have always been super small. It's a trip too, because I was looking at my legs the other day and don't really recognize them. It's like my legs trapped under a bunch of extra skin, or something, haha. Right about now I'm trying to eat better foods, and less in general. I should also start doing some sort of activity. Before I did a lot with the plants, watering, moving them around when needed. Mixing soil, etc. Now especially with the cold I'm pretty sedentary. I really don't like feeling myself jiggle when I run... Although I don't get very cold these days. It's nice to have a jacket on all the time in winter, haha.
> 
> You should have seen me in March though, I looked like an amateur body builder. Now I just bulge out the waist of my jeans, lol. And need to unbutton them when I drive.


Grow some veggies or something bro, and get back into the exercise. At least growing some veggies you'll be working with some plants giving life...Great to hear you are doing ok though and the wife is sorting through; kids are so resilient so they arent a problem


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 20, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> No freaking idea. Lots and lots has changed for me, so it could be many things, or any combination of them. I started exercising like crazy back in March. When I was doing that I was losing weight. Went from like 122 down to 108 or something... yes... I'm tiny. So anyways, I started to eat like crazy, take protein shakes and such. I also switched up the routine I was doing to be more muscle building. I got to a steady 120, which is where I like to be, and I was very low body fat. But then I stopped doing the exercises so much, had a lot of work with the plants. Still stayed around 120-125, just lost some definition. Then over the summer, I think it was mostly the stress but I started slowing going up. Then I got arrested beginning August, and stopped smoking then, I also started doing a lot of yoga, so not really exercising.
> 
> By middle Sept I was up to 135, and currently I'm around 150. I swear I'm not even eating that much these days, I think something with my metabolism has changed. Not all that weight gain is fat though. I've gained quite a bit of muscle in my legs, which have always been super small. It's a trip too, because I was looking at my legs the other day and don't really recognize them. It's like my legs trapped under a bunch of extra skin, or something, haha. Right about now I'm trying to eat better foods, and less in general. I should also start doing some sort of activity. Before I did a lot with the plants, watering, moving them around when needed. Mixing soil, etc. Now especially with the cold I'm pretty sedentary. I really don't like feeling myself jiggle when I run... Although I don't get very cold these days. It's nice to have a jacket on all the time in winter, haha.
> 
> You should have seen me in March though, I looked like an amateur body builder. Now I just bulge out the waist of my jeans, lol. And need to unbutton them when I drive.


You ain't fat yet, just a little harder to kidnap lol, glad to hear you are doing OK, keep ya head up and find a hobby, I dropped 10 lbs trying to teach my daughter to jump rope, picked it back up a month later, but dropped it non the less


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

My Blue MH bulb finally came in back in business for the 600 Club. Veg tent should be rocking and rolling from here on out. This is my favorite 600W/Veg setup........then they go into the 2K flower tent


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> No freaking idea. Lots and lots has changed for me, so it could be many things, or any combination of them. I started exercising like crazy back in March. When I was doing that I was losing weight. Went from like 122 down to 108 or something... yes... I'm tiny. So anyways, I started to eat like crazy, take protein shakes and such. I also switched up the routine I was doing to be more muscle building. I got to a steady 120, which is where I like to be, and I was very low body fat. But then I stopped doing the exercises so much, had a lot of work with the plants. Still stayed around 120-125, just lost some definition. Then over the summer, I think it was mostly the stress but I started slowing going up. Then I got arrested beginning August, and stopped smoking then, I also started doing a lot of yoga, so not really exercising.
> 
> By middle Sept I was up to 135, and currently I'm around 150. I swear I'm not even eating that much these days, I think something with my metabolism has changed. Not all that weight gain is fat though. I've gained quite a bit of muscle in my legs, which have always been super small. It's a trip too, because I was looking at my legs the other day and don't really recognize them. It's like my legs trapped under a bunch of extra skin, or something, haha. Right about now I'm trying to eat better foods, and less in general. I should also start doing some sort of activity. Before I did a lot with the plants, watering, moving them around when needed. Mixing soil, etc. Now especially with the cold I'm pretty sedentary. I really don't like feeling myself jiggle when I run... Although I don't get very cold these days. It's nice to have a jacket on all the time in winter, haha.
> 
> You should have seen me in March though, I looked like an amateur body builder. Now I just bulge out the waist of my jeans, lol. And need to unbutton them when I drive.


Body got used to the exercise and went into a different mod maybe.
Skipping meals and eating less can cause weight gain as crazy as it sounds.
I lie down all day now with my issues, but weigh the same as in my avatar almost. I was 230 then and 220 now, less muscle and bigger waist though. I eat a lot still, not the 5k calories I used to.
My girl eats like once a day and that is why sh gained lots of weight.
If I eat cookies and donuts all the time I can gain 5 lbs in a month, but if I dont and eat oats brown rice etc...I can drop an inch off my waist in a month while lying down lol.
After you pass 25 yrs old weight changes are easier it seems


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2016)

Merry Festivities from the Fireballs male. Enjoying life under a 6er mofos


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a nice fb male im gonna try and keep and one im gonna dump lol. Yours looks spanking D.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 22, 2016)

Merry Crimbo everyone, just flipped these
 

 

Would normally give them a few weeks vegging under the 600's but have to shut down in March so on they go, however small. Probably for the best as I've over done the number of plants...again 

Strains running, 

Breeders Boutique
- Dog
- Bluepit
- Fireballs (seed)
- Deepblue x Livers #1, #2

Bodhi
- Goji
- Tree of Life
- Fatcherry x SSDD #6, #7, #9, 10
- Black Raspberry #1, #2 (seed)
- Sunshine4 #1, #2 (seed)
- Nepali OG x Goji F3

Exotic Genetix
- Lightsaber
- Kimbo Kush #1, #2 (seed)
- Trapstar (seed)

Tony Green's Tortured Bean's
- Gorilla Bubble BX2 #1, #2 (seed)

TGA
- Cuvee #1, #2

Reserva Privada
- Silver Kush

Others
- Cheese
- Chem D
- G13


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 22, 2016)

Golden strawberries 90u dry sift. It melts great but is leaving some char on my banger from the small pieces of plant material still in it so i'll probably rosin it. (first time making sift)


----------



## numberfour (Dec 23, 2016)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Golden strawberries 90u dry sift. It melts great but is leaving some char on my banger from the small pieces of plant material still in it so i'll probably rosin it. (first time making sift) View attachment 3859625


Nice, I've recently bought a 150u screen and looking to buy a 75u in the next few weeks. Solids are hand pressed from some old mixed trim that had been shaken to death in one of those hand held shakers. Probably a lot of plant material in there but it smells lovely.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2016)

My friend in Scotland got me this while I was over for there for the day. It's called Ice Breaker by all accounts. Kush undertones. Not bad. Very much a massive head buzz for me. Not much body.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2016)

Hope everyone in the six has a great festive weekend. Merry Crimbo to all.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2016)

Soil pr0n


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1766883923554899


Looks like a morning in Luanda, Angola (W. Africa), fun like that


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2016)

Wishing a great holiday season to all.
Stay healthy and keep it mean and green.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah merry Xmas all, hope all yous have a good time for me will be the same as a normal day on the dabs with couple mates round and the woman over her mothers.... What morre could I ask for


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

I lost the Xmas spirit yrs ago, but I hope everyone else has a good and SAFE time!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 25, 2016)

My plemon fem is Deffo a him haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone whatever you're doing and with. hahah that sounds a bit wrong haha anyway. Merry crimbo!

@budolskie you 100% it was the fem seeds?! I'm stunned if it is man. full on gadgie, out the fems?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes I'm pretty sure but u got me have doubts now and making me think have I mixed the pips up haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2016)

I only ask as we've had not a single issue so far. No hermies as far as I know. Though that looks full blown male rather than hermie. 

How does the rest of it look?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh yes, that looks to be a proper male there. I got one too....but from
a marked Plemon-Reg bean. Flowering it to see. :0)


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2016)

that male might hold fem pollen mind. be worth a spluffing i say.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I only ask as we've had not a single issue so far. No hermies as far as I know. Though that looks full blown male rather than hermie.
> 
> How does the rest of it look?


Only other explanation could be that the surrogate mum used for the fems was in a greenhouse vegging and a pre-hair has been pollinated. Either way it'll be fire I am sure as the male was the FB.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2016)

I am sure that was the only male in the greenhouse at the time.


----------



## moondance (Dec 26, 2016)

My Plemon came out all Woman LOL.

Psycho Killer male after the re veg. To the right is the Fireballs that just went into re veg area.
MD


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3855751 View attachment 3855752View attachment 3855774


what is that big ass sativa? Beautiful plant.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 26, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> what is that big ass sativa? Beautiful plant.


Thanks my friend. It is a Sasquatch X Mallawie much more plant that I would have expected. She went in under two feet tall and is over 7 ft now lol.....


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks my friend. It is a Sasquatch X Mallawie much more plant that I would have expected. She went in under two feet tall and is over 7 ft now lol.....


Do you have any beans ? That looks fantastic.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 26, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Do you have any beans ? That looks fantastic.


The beans I had were popped they're testers............


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The beans I had were popped they're testers............


Is it a small yield plant so far?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 26, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Is it a small yield plant so far?


This is my first time running it so I cannot answer that question yet


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 26, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3855751 View attachment 3855752View attachment 3855774


That is under a 600hps? That is a sweet plant, what is the flower time over 13 weeks?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 26, 2016)

No they're under 1K on each side of the tent one side was under 600W of COB's for a bit. I'm hoping for 12 weeks but time will tell. I am moving after this run and eager to get setup and going again ASAP.

My 600 oversees duties in my 3x3............


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2016)

Newest member to the club


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome Eddie, what you got going on under the 6?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Welcome Eddie, what you got going on under the 6?


Got 3 gorilla glue #4 x lemon alian females one male 

Running the testers for our very own Afghan king


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2016)

I didn't know Afghanistan had a king

After cycling to the garden centre with child in tow I finally got the monster cropped GG4 in a 80l tray and a mc'd Fireballs in a 50litre. Tis a bit snug in the cabinet but let's hope for big thangs.
Here's GGGranville4.
 
 
Fireballs in the hold.....
 
 
And some soil pr0n cause everyone loooves looking at mud
 
Doei DST


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2016)

And the pics are pre up pot.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 28, 2016)

DST said:


> I didn't know Afghanistan had a king
> 
> After cycling to the garden centre with child in tow I finally got the monster cropped GG4 in a 80l tray and a mc'd Fireballs in a 50litre. Tis a bit snug in the cabinet but let's hope for big thangs.
> Here's GGGranville4.
> ...


Most people won't know it but the treasure there is in the last pic


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2016)

DST said:


> I didn't know Afghanistan had a king
> 
> After cycling to the garden centre with child in tow I finally got the monster cropped GG4 in a 80l tray and a mc'd Fireballs in a 50litre. Tis a bit snug in the cabinet but let's hope for big thangs.
> Here's GGGranville4.
> ...


MONSTER


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

@714steadyeddie Nice things to be found with the testers no doubt, and welcome to the club!
@DST I need the recipe to that magic soil!!


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> @714steadyeddie Nice things to be found with the testers no doubt, and welcome to the club!
> @DST I need the recipe to that magic soil!!


Absolutely....bit of this and a bit of that...eye of newt and all that lol. Actually it's a bit random but I'll try my best to write it down in a coherent way for you mate. I've been re cycling this mud for some time now. Will post up later.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> MONSTER


Here's hoping. They got quite big last round the gg4s. So with double plus the room to shake their shamies in who knows.....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Absolutely....bit of this and a bit of that...eye of newt and all that lol. Actually it's a bit random but I'll try my best to write it down in a coherent way for you mate. I've been re cycling this mud for some time now. Will post up later.


My organic soil has never had the webs, and so I am missing something.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 28, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1X-eDdUS/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
^^ White Fire OG by OG Raskal under a 600w hps

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1egDj_rz/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1g5bj3ea/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
^^ Purple GSC x Animal Cookies by In House Genetics, under a 600w hps

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1tI0jefi/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
^^ Golden Goat under a 600w hps


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1X-eDdUS/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> ^^ White Fire OG by OG Raskal under a 600w hps
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1egDj_rz/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> ...


Looks like fire bro


----------



## budolskie (Dec 28, 2016)

I plan on using this plemon pollen on a few things for purple crosses?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 28, 2016)

Do you even bonsai?


----------



## moondance (Dec 28, 2016)

Leg porn night I'm in LOL. 
MD


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 28, 2016)

moondance said:


> Leg porn night I'm in LOL.
> MD
> View attachment 3863078 View attachment 3863079 View attachment 3863082


Nice truck bro, i need one of those....


----------



## Morriston55 (Dec 28, 2016)

My kush northernlights has thicker branches than it does main stem

Heres my tent tonight under the 600mh, one month since popping the seeds, all 9 of them have been topped and trained to mainlined for 6-8colas

Maybe 2 weeks more veg and hope for mostly ladies


----------



## moondance (Dec 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice truck bro, i need one of those....


Im still investigating if the v blade snow plow will fit and can be mounted, then it may end up in the driveway lol.
MD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

@Morriston55 is that Kush Northern Lights from Peak Seeds?


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2016)

@bassman999
Here you go. This is what I use. It's a range from a Belgian company called Ecostyle. It's blood meal (N) bone meal (p) and vinassekali (k) which is an organic extract that is produced from sugar beet. (If my memory serves me correctly). I use equalish parts when adding.

I also add Mg and Calcium (corral calcium) added in smaller parts than the npk. I have had these boxes for a year now I think and have hardly dented them (total cost about 40 euro). So they'll last a few years more. And just bought at the local garden centre.

The corral calcium I have had for nearly 8 years now. It's a lawn additive lol (but it's still calcium so why not eh!).

The thing you need I think is a composter of some sort. The enzymes will help break down all the root material in the soil that is being conditioned. Combined with some nice added compost (I mix my own compost into the old soil) I think you'll start seeing what you want.

That's about it. I rip the stump.from the pots. Empty out and break down. Then layer mix with the new compost and added ingredients above. Generally done by eye but kind of based on the equivalent of 3 tablespoons (50ml) of mixture per metre squared of soil (so not a lot really).
Range I use.

One of my compost bins (an old bin). Some kitchen waste, household crap like hoover bag, cut flowers and garden waste. And mixed with medium from old pots as well.

And my trusty old bag of calcium.


----------



## Morriston55 (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> @Morriston55 is that Kush Northern Lights from Peak Seeds?


Yes sir, 3 of them in there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2016)

DST said:


> @bassman999
> Here you go. This is what I use. It's a range from a Belgian company called Ecostyle. It's blood meal (N) bone meal (p) and vinassekali (k) which is an organic extract that is produced from sugar beet. (If my memory serves me correctly). I use equalish parts when adding.
> 
> I also add Mg and Calcium (corral calcium) added in smaller parts than the npk. I have had these boxes for a year now I think and have hardly dented them (total cost about 40 euro). So they'll last a few years more. And just bought at the local garden centre.
> ...


That looks awesome DST. Fuck I need to start growing again. Nothing like your own! And look at this bullshit I'm dealing with at the recreational pot shops. A child proof mandatory state sealed bag that is ridiculously difficult to open, cheap China made oil cartridges that seem to fail me 80 % of the time and you better keep your reciet or your shit out of luck and jolly well fucked , the taxes are insane and all the stupid cheap ., pathetic , I wanna rip my hair out and stab the next mother fucker I see style packaging. I can't figure how to open this shit worth a damn. Now I have to go back to the damn store to take this shit back . And the bloody battery you need for the oil. They suck too. Mine has a lifetime warranty. Already returned it 2 times. This oil I got sounded good..big god bud x master Kush
Hope the rest of the year is peachy for ya mate and the new year will be good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

I do the same thing you do @DST except I also toss some LAB into my compost for faster breakdown, also water in with it as it helps nutrient uptake, which for me is just water, water + aloe, water + coconut water, water + bs molasses. Keep it simple stupid (KISS) . http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks @DST I think compost is the missing key with mine and real worm castings not store bought


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks @DST I think compost is the missing key with mine and real worm castings not store bought


https://buildasoil.com/collections/composts/products/compost-oly-mountain-fish-compost
Get that stuff, its really nice, i'm using it right now, it's working well.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> https://buildasoil.com/collections/composts/products/compost-oly-mountain-fish-compost
> Get that stuff, its really nice, i'm using it right now, it's working well.


Thanks for the link


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks for the link


My pleasure, happy growing


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My pleasure, happy growing


The fish compost is the one you are recommending?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> The fish compost is the one you are recommending?


Yup, but i also use the Malibu compost, it works really good, but it's not as rich as the fish compost. That stuff is like black gold, super rich and beautiful. Honestly you can't go wrong with any of the composts on that website, their pinto bean compost is beautiful too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

fish hydroslate is some good shit too


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

I do add a little bit of water if the pots I am recycling have been left to dry. I often leave the pots outside and the rain keeps them moist until breakdown time. It's moist enough around here as it is.
And DAT. What is it about the World and fucking packaging. Kids toys are packaged to fuk these days. If they can stick an extra bit of cardboard or some plastic in there they will. Fuck me even the little cars are screwed into the packaging. So if you aren't lucky enough to have got a pathetic tiny screwdriver in your Xmas cracker your kid has to play with his fire engine with a massive wodge of cardboard stuck to the bottom. Jeez6 wheezy life is crackers....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2016)

Lol. Yeah exactly DST. I know what your talking bout . I have had situations with the tiny screws and that's the worst. Or the double triple thick plastic scissors won't even cut so you try with an exacto knife but even that is difficult and when i finally get through a bit get excited and start to try to pull apart with all my strength but no give..resulting in slitting my wrists with the razor sharp edges of the plastic and a trip to the emergency room .its Like these sinister packaging designers conjeur up ideas on how to drive people mad and destroy a child's Christmas .


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. Yeah exactly DST. I know what your talking bout . I have had situations with the tiny screws and that's the worst. Or the double triple thick plastic scissors won't even cut so you try with an exacto knife but even that is difficult and when i finally get through a bit get excited and start to try to pull apart with all my strength but no give..resulting in slitting my wrists with the razor sharp edges of the plastic and a trip to the emergency room .its Like these sinister packaging designers conjeur up ideas on how to drive people mad and destroy a child's Christmas .


I have broken several scissors in half cutting packaging.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2016)

Lol bassman ..me too. 
has anyone tried these new silicone bongs.?? they look so rad! I checked em out today and they bend but have staying power..and look so cool . They have an ice catcher and a glass stem and bowl. The one I'm interested in is the white ish one that is glows in the dark. They are $80 . 

I retuned my oil and they were so super cool to exchange it for these nice lookin nugs that smell amazing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 30, 2016)

Lil Vader and the 600W Blue MH holding down the veg tent


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Lil Vader and the 600W Blue MH holding down the veg tent
> 
> View attachment 3864379


Looks good in there!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeez u guys that blue magoo is unreal. I have NEVER had my body feel like this before .

I wanna wish everyone a very happy new year!!


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

Blue Magoo looks nice Ambs. And those bongs look sweet as... I dig the orange one
I made some shmedibble chocolate oat cookies with apricot chunks. House was fucking stinking of hash and weed. I used a 1/4 oz of 160mu hash. I had to sit in the living room with the balcony doors wide open and the extractor fan on whilst the place aired. And it was cold for the spiders yesterday.

Wife knew straight away I had taken a cookie due to the stoopid look on my fizog. They seem to do he job. 


HAPPY HOGMANAY TO ERRY-1.
DST


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice cookies, and look at Charlottes web there!


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice cookies, and look at Charlottes web there!


They taste pretty shat to be honest they sound okay, but the extract had some plant material so there is a bit of skunkyness taste to them. Probably why the house stunk so much.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

DST said:


> They taste pretty shat to be honest they sound okay, but the extract had some plant material so there is a bit of skunkyness taste to them. Probably why the house stunk so much.


I never like the taste of edibles honestly.
My place always smells when making edibles, but that the way it goes I suppose


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2016)

Those are some large cookies.


DST said:


> They taste pretty shat to be honest they sound okay, but the extract had some plant material so there is a bit of skunkyness taste to them. Probably why the house stunk so much.


...and that's why I use clarified cannabutter for my cookies.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

I also use clarified butter. I clarify the butter then add the hash. 
The 160mu hash just seemed to have a bit of plant material through it (was quite green on extract, and something I never smoke). Certainly got me bashed yesterday.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 30, 2016)

We are gonna cook with out next pile of trimming and shite instead of making shatter.... I can't wait for the heavy body stone off. Eating it


----------



## moondance (Dec 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Those are some large cookies.
> 
> ...and that's why I use clarified cannabutter for my cookies.
> 
> ...


I have switched to infused Coconut Oil it is fantastic, no added flavor in the mix. My patients love it to when its free, but when there is a price to pay then they cry lol. We have made Apple Bars, Blueberry Muffins, pineapple upside down cake, brownies and more yummy. Make it up in a crock pot in about 2hrs, no simmering just steady heat. 
Latest batch came out good from the Neon Creep trim. Happy New Year 600 Club! MD


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

I've been told a few times by different people that coconut oil is the beez-knees for medibles. Note to add to New Years resolution list....coconut oil!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

DST said:


> I've been told a few times by different people that coconut oil is the beez-knees for medibles. Note to add to New Years resolution list....coconut oil!!


Im thinking the same. I have heard it bonds better than butter


----------



## moondance (Dec 30, 2016)

I use a crock pot, dried then frozen material, place in cold with liquid oil cause it gets solid, hot water bath in the sink does the trick. On high for up to 2 hrs or when material is feeling stripped and brittle, strain with cheese cloth but no need to squeeze at all just let drip and toss the rest. Comes out super clear but green hehe, cool on counter and wala. MD


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im thinking the same. I have heard it bonds better than butter


I am sure it does. Clarifying your butter helps a ton though. Seperates out the milk solids and water.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2016)

DST said:


> I am sure it does. Clarifying your butter helps a ton though. Seperates out the milk solids and water.


I forgot to mention that I filter the butter thru a 55 micron bag....


cof


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2016)

Cleaned up the girls a bit today and did a little more training. Day 11 since flipped. gg4 on the outsides and 2 golden strawberries in the middle.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 31, 2016)

moondance said:


> I use a crock pot, dried then frozen material, place in cold with liquid oil cause it gets solid, hot water bath in the sink does the trick. On high for up to 2 hrs or when material is feeling stripped and brittle, strain with cheese cloth but no need to squeeze at all just let drip and toss the rest. Comes out super clear but green hehe, cool on counter and wala. MD


try this I use it tome butter and then when cooking with it no smell

https://store.anovaculinary.com/products/anova-precision-cooker?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=7143286597&gclid=Cj0KEQiAy53DBRCo4en29Zvcla0BEiQAVIDcc3Qt5L5Z3WNwYxT8fmxL6Wl88Iikpik22_mTMqo0ngMaAnGw8P8HAQ


----------



## moondance (Dec 31, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> try this I use it tome butter and then when cooking with it no smell
> 
> https://store.anovaculinary.com/products/anova-precision-cooker?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=7143286597&gclid=Cj0KEQiAy53DBRCo4en29Zvcla0BEiQAVIDcc3Qt5L5Z3WNwYxT8fmxL6Wl88Iikpik22_mTMqo0ngMaAnGw8P8HAQ


That's awesome thanks for the link.
MD


----------



## Morriston55 (Dec 31, 2016)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Cleaned up the girls a bit today and did a little more training. Day 11 since flipped. gg4 on the outsides and 2 golden strawberries in the middle.


Thats a lot of naked bare branches, are you using CFL's and are worried about penetration?


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

Just looks like a good ol fashioned lollipop to me, I've cut pop-up lower branches as deep as 3 weeks in, saves time later and doesn't bother them that I've noticed


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy Hogmanay


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks good.

I have mixed a bottle of Stoli Elit with an ounce of crumbled bud that has been soaking for over a week and is refreshing itself in the freezer....I will be sipping shortly.


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

I'll be at an event where cannabis is frowned on, lol alcohol only like respectable folk and such, maybe a xanex or 2 but never weed! So I'm packing a midnight snack  if I can't sniff out the "cool" people in the crowd, by 12:10 they will sniff me out for sure


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2016)

Morriston55 said:


> Thats a lot of naked bare branches, are you using CFL's and are worried about penetration?


No I'm using 2 600/750 gavitas. photos were taken through some grow glasses so the lighting looks different lol. I try to remove anything I think isn't going to make it to the canopy by the second week of flower after that i just let them do their thing. 
(photos with and without the grow glasses)


----------



## budolskie (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year 600crew al the best for the new year, let's grow more


----------



## numberfour (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year guys n girls!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hop everyone is safe


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2017)

Good Morning LA.....

Welcome to 'Hollyweed': Pranksters change the Hollywood sign and stunned Angelenos wake up to a pro-marijuana message
  


California's decision to legalize weed last year apparently left some LA pranksters in high spirits over New Year's Eve, as the Hollywood sign was altered to read 'HOLLYWEED'. Social media in the area was abuzz as locals shared photos of the altered sign with the tag #Hollyweed. But the alteration might be more than a mere joke - it echoes a near-identical alteration made exactly 41 years ago by then-art student Danny Finegood. On January 1, 1976, Cal State Northridge student Danny Finegood used a $50 pair of curtains to make an identical amendment to the sign. The alteration - made the same year that California relaxed its marijuana laws, earned him an A grade.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2017)

They should leave that sign like that. That is so totllay bitchin. Now we gotta get to leagalizin ALLDwugs. Happy new Year!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They should leave that sign like that. That is so totllay bitchin. Now we gotta get to leagalizin ALLDwugs. Happy new Year!


allowing the legal sale of pharmaceutical grade heroin, cocaine and meth will eliminate the illegal drug trade and reduce the problem with opiod addiction. because of a lowered price and consistency, the crime level would be severely reduced....food for thought.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> allowing the legal sale of pharmaceutical grade heroin, cocaine and meth will eliminate the illegal drug trade and reduce the problem with opiod addiction. because of a lowered price and consistency, the crime level would be severely reduced....food for thought.
> 
> 
> cof


Unless Big Pharma gets to sell it and then give the FDA and DEA their cut of money it wont happen


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2017)

have the FDA produce it and sell just above cost....no point in the gov making a profit....would drop price to less than $10 gram.
there's the potential to re-align big pharma...which is sorely needed...also the DEA


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> have the FDA produce it and sell just above cost....no point in the gov making a profit....would drop price to less than $10 gram.
> there's the potential to re-align big pharma...which is sorely needed...also the DEA
> 
> 
> cof


Big Tobacco needs some realigning as well


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2017)

Back to school today for the wains. Nice free day on my own. Think I'll go back to bed lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2017)

DST said:


> Back to school today for the wains. Nice free day on my own. Think I'll go back to bed lol.


tomorrow for me, think I'll get blithered


----------



## Morriston55 (Jan 2, 2017)

Doesnt look like my 2 gallon fabric pots are going to make it in the timeline I had predicited before fliping my tent to 12/12. I have 4 plants still in 1 gallon smart pots that I was going to flower in the 2's but there are getting quite tall even after being topped and trained.

Hope they dont stretch more than double!!

(why didnt I just suck it up and buy pots locally for 4x the cost right)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anyone been in a float tank? enclosed capsule with body temp water and like 500 lbs of epsom salt making u have zero gravity .like floating in the Dead Sea but even better . You float for 90 min like this and most people tell of amazing spiritual experiences from doing it.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone been in a float tank? enclosed capsule with body temp water and like 500 lbs of epsom salt making u have zero gravity .like floating in the Dead Sea but even better . You float for 90 min like this and most people tell of amazing spiritual experiences from doing it.


We have a place in my city that offers this, been thinking of trying it, but I'm waiting on a good coupon


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone been in a float tank? enclosed capsule with body temp water and like 500 lbs of epsom salt making u have zero gravity .like floating in the Dead Sea but even better . You float for 90 min like this and most people tell of amazing spiritual experiences from doing it.


I already float??
Well at least I dont sink.
You mean like all the way on top of water?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I already float??
> Well at least I dont sink.
> You mean like all the way on top of water?


This is the one here in town, I just want to go there and try it with a headfull o shrooms...


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone been in a float tank? enclosed capsule with body temp water and like 500 lbs of epsom salt making u have zero gravity .like floating in the Dead Sea but even better . You float for 90 min like this and most people tell of amazing spiritual experiences from doing it.


I got Mrs D a shot in one of those for a birthday one time. Kone Float in the Dam. I prefer a massage (as long as it's not a guy with hairy fucking arms doing it.....happened to me once. For some reason he seemed to like using his hairy arms as well. Grossed me out so I always ask for a women when I book now. No happy endings, it's a respectable establishment lol. I do find the little 'no sex' signs you see in the massage parlours funny.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2017)

Just asked the wife about her kone float experience. She said she found it cold, uncomfortable, claustrophobic and a bit creepy.....lol. so not the best feedback. Moving swiftly on!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2017)

Lol. Haha. The capsule enclosed like that is a very creepy thing. I have seen too many Bond movies to feel at ease in that thing. It's sopposed to make you feel like your back in the womb. Plus my skin would probably dry out from all that salt and itch like a bitch afterwords .

I was able to have a tremendous mental breakthrough doing my meditation with Rodney Yee this morning. It was so weird. 
During the 3 part breath you are sopposed to visualize a spiral taking you from one stage of the breath pause then to the middle lungs pause then to fill your lungs full in the third part. I was always visualizing the spirals things under my right eye or right side but today I changed the pattern of the visualization and crossed the spiral over to the left side and suddenly I felt balanced and realized I had been neglecting that part of my brain or something. Is that fucked up or what! Lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 2, 2017)

Balance is the key Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes absolutely! I am always looking for balance like in this drawing. The line of coke has to balance with the weight of the foot


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2017)

A Monty Python coke sniffing foot....cool


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2017)

haha thanks dsterz
one of the strain hunters dies
R.I.P. Franco


 Franco is an icon and helped change so many peoples lives. 
He will be deeply missed as a brother, father, son, friend and so much more. On his last trip to Africa he contracted Cerebral Malaria and passed away quietly after a short but severe illness. His work and passion for the cannabis plant helped change the world's view and his legacy will live on for generations to come. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Heard yday and was shocked, but Malaria doesnt care how young or old you are.


----------



## greenpatch (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey its the new guy haha so im about 5 weeks into flower on my grow its my first attempt at a sog in a 4x4 with a 600 hps and two mars 300s and also my first time using mycos i have 31 ladies in there and i thought it was gonna be a problem but some stayed short and others tall so i lined the outside with the tall and put the short in the middle and they are the healthiest plants ive ever done indoors but only been 2 yrs indoor and man is it different than outdoor as soon as i figure out this pictue thing ill post some a couple shots of my ladies with it all hanging out lmao


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard. :0) 

I run all manner of breeds and have to put the taller ladies
around the outside, to allow the shorties to get light, too.

JD


----------



## greenpatch (Jan 4, 2017)

Yah i was told i was gonna have problems going from seed but it worked out i think i will be doing it this way for now on unless i go the auto flower route witch i have thought about but decided to do them outdoors but may change my mind after i actually grow a few


----------



## greenpatch (Jan 4, 2017)

HMmm cant figure out the pics so i put it as my avatar


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

greenpatch said:


> HMmm cant figure out the pics so i put it as my avatar


Pics from your pc or from Photobucket or the like?
From PC click upload right next to post reply


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

For pic uploading, its called "upload file"


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2017)

The site now allows one to drag and drop files onto the browser too.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> The site now allows one to drag and drop files onto the browser too.


Yeah I hav done that a few times and forgot, even copy/paste from google


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha thanks dsterz
> one of the strain hunters dies
> R.I.P. Franco
> 
> ...


Thats a shocker. This is what my brother in law had. Not many survive. Totally avoidable had the correct precautions been taken as far as I m aware. People generally die as they don't get vaccinated.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Thats a shocker. This is what my brother in law had. Not many survive. Totally avoidable had the correct precautions been taken as far as I m aware. People generally die as they don't get vaccinated.


Exactly what I was thinking regarding this specific vaccination. I dont believe there is a need for all vaccinations that are given, but this is one I wouldnt pass up. I admit I didnt take those liver killing pills every day I was in country but I definitely had the shots


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Exactly what I was thinking regarding this specific vaccination. I dont believe there is a need for all vaccinations that are given, but this is one I wouldnt pass up. I admit I didnt take those liver killing pills every day I was in country but I definitely had the shots


I would say you have to have your head read if you travel to certain parts of Africa and not be fully vaccinated. My brother in law wasn't and that was why he got it (and he spends 50% of his business time travelling in Western and Eastern Africa, as well as Central Africa...... 
It's a real shame for him and his family, but horrible to think that it probably could have been avoided. Although they do have to develop new vaccinations as well. When we go down to SA we stay in areas where you don't need vaccinated. Some people don't like to take the vaccination due to the flu/symptons you get when given it. 
RIP to the guy.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2017)

Had to laugh. Here's a pic my brother in law sent me on one of his last biz trips......with the quote. Heading to the Pork joint for dinner tonight lol Fuk that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Had to laugh. Here's a pic my brother in law sent me on one of his last biz trips......with the quote. Heading to the Pork joint for dinner tonight lol Fuk that.
> View attachment 3868816


LOL used to go to a fish shack like that in Equatorial Guinea. Best fucking barbeque fish anywhere


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2017)

Normally the best food is always where the locals eat. Unfortunately our stomachs are sometimes not up to it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Normally the best food is always where the locals eat. Unfortunately our stomachs are sometimes not up to it


Fortunately I have a stomach made of iron


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Thats a shocker. This is what my brother in law had. Not many survive. Totally avoidable had the correct precautions been taken as far as I m aware. People generally die as they don't get vaccinated.


I dont believe vaccines really work, not mention they put deadly shit in them shots.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

I wouldnt even go to Africa with that shit there, but if I had to it would be one vaccine I would get in case it actually works


----------



## greenpatch (Jan 5, 2017)

Little late bass but thank you I didn't notice the upload file button


----------



## greenpatch (Jan 5, 2017)

Yah I'd like to go on a safari but it sound like I might just better lay in a red ant pile instead I couldn't imagine being taken from my family prematurely


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I wouldnt even go to Africa with that shit there, but if I had to it would be one vaccine I would get in case it actually works


Yeah I don't believe they all work, but this isnt one I would miss in a million years. I quite enjoyed working in Africa and would go back given the chance, and plan to do some more travelling around there when able to do so.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, it's been a minute. hey jigs what's going on with you!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a minute. hey jigs what's going on with you!


Hey JoJo
Did you get a new but similar user name?
Is says New Member.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 5, 2017)

Couldn't remember my last password lol old age


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 5, 2017)

The run down I'm playing with. rare dankness Scotts og, cail connection girls scout cookies, Dj short Whitaker kush, cail connection chem #4 in a 4x4 scrog.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 5, 2017)

New house so I'm trying to get my balance.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> The run down I'm playing with. rare dankness Scotts og, cail connection girls scout cookies, Dj short Whitaker kush, cail connection chem #4 in a 4x4 scrog.


Whitaker and the Chem 4 have my attention specifically,
Ive never tried cookies actually


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 5, 2017)

A lot of ppl were sleeping on Scotts og tho. I was pretty surprised with the outcome. now I'm thinking about breeding Scotts og & chem #4


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> A lot of ppl were sleeping on Scotts og tho. I was pretty surprised with the outcome. now I'm thinking about breeding Scotts og & chem #4


I havent ever bought any OG based seeds, but all he clones I ever boght with OG in the Name were crap except 2 (Rascals OG and Alien OG). I dont get excited about OGs as much anymore, but I know there are some good strains/phenos out there.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I dont believe vaccines really work, not mention they put deadly shit in them shots.


lol, believe what ya want lad, I wouldn't go anywhere near the Malaria Belt of Africa without having a Malaria shot. And yes they do work, but nature has a way of becoming resistant. Hence the need for continual development. Unfortunately ganja can't help us on this one.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 6, 2017)

Happy days 5.3


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

Mum's got a boogie!

(nice to see you banging about Jojo!)


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes @Javadog , bout ready to order 2 600 led lights for veg.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

Ooh, joining the Future....lol...I will as soon as I can afford it. :0)

I look forward to seeing your results.

JD


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Ooh, joining the Future....lol...


I have a feeling lights are like vhs and betamax. Wait a few years and everyone will know which lights to buy. Plus they won't cost the price of a small car.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

DST said:


> I have a feeling lights are like vhs and betamax. Wait a few years and everyone will know which lights to buy. Plus they won't cost the price of a small car.


This is true


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

I am waiting on just that D. I am finding that LEC315 is a good interim improvement.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am waiting on just that D. I am finding that LEC315 is a good interim improvement.


Been pondering on putting one in the vertical cab. Most folk have said good things as well.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 6, 2017)

I was vegging with a 1000way mh,light bill was like a car payment. Got a new location now so why not try it for a sprig. Will be doing16 chem dawgs


----------



## numberfour (Jan 7, 2017)

Check out my ballz 
 
Been working my way through the mixed and already shaken trim from my previous two harvests and a little scissor hash. 150u screen so not the purest but there's some bubbling when flame is applied and the smell takes me back a fair few years. Gonna try and cure these a while but the temptation is there constantly to try some lol. Still not sure on whether to go 90u or 75u for my next screen, any ideas?

Day 18 from flip


Tiny plants compared to the last run, would have loved to veg these for another month but I've got a dead line to keep to. Lady luck gave me the middle finger, 1 female (Kimbo Kush) from 8 seeds. Did start with 10 seeds from 5 different breeders but one died off in the soil which is a first, and I managed to snap one during transplantation.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice balls lol
Id say to go with the 75u for the cleaner return


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2017)

I've heard adding the 90 gives something special. Been meaning to get a 90 bag....been meaning to do a lot of stuff.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 7, 2017)

My first no till buds


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 3870833


Nice buds bro!
That the Voodoo?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice buds bro!
> That the Voodoo?


No I wish lol. It's tester nugs from my autos that just finished. The voodoo is just vegging to keep the genetics going until after I move.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No I wish lol. It's tester nugs from my autos that just finished. The voodoo is just vegging to keep the genetics going until after I move.


Oh ok


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Oh ok


Those nugs came off of a lower branch from one of my pheno's of the three auto's I just ran:
http://mitch386.wixsite.com/mephistogenetics/product-page/6e599349-4979-1801-d784-019e069061c8


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 8, 2017)

Start of week 3 flower 

Gg4 x lemon alien


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2017)

Had a ch-ch-chill factor of -9 yesterday. Twas Bertie Auld.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice balls lol
> Id say to go with the 75u for the cleaner return





DST said:


> I've heard adding the 90 gives something special. Been meaning to get a 90 bag....been meaning to do a lot of stuff.


Thanks for the suggestions guys. Maybe the 90u would benefit more as I flower a fair few different strains and the tric size can differ quite a bit.


----------



## TurboTokes (Jan 8, 2017)

Was definetely a cold one here to, my grow space in the loft isnt heated and gets pretty cold lights off


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Dog (Fem) starting to smell 
Psycho Killer Sativa leaner


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2017)

Looking great bass. Happy girls.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

DST said:


> Looking great bass. Happy girls.


Thanks.
I think the Dog has a calmag def, but they rest are fine, maybe she likes extra?


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2017)

Most vigorous plants will need plenty mg as they use a lot of n. Feeding regime will always depend on medium though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

DST said:


> Most vigorous plants will need plenty mg as they use a lot of n. Feeding regime will always depend on medium though.


Im doing no till organic, but supplement sometimes as I feel needed.
I think she might need lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im doing no till organic, but supplement sometimes as I feel needed.
> I think she might need lol.


If you need suppliments in organic you didn't properly amend your mix. Good luck.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> If you need suppliments in organic you didn't properly amend your mix. Good luck.


Yeah I dont think I did it right.
Re-ammending used soil is the issue for me. The original batch with the soil was perfect, but now on 3rd re use


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Lol that's not true. Supplements sometimes required for different plants. And with organic you amend each cycle or maybe more so that's really a supplementation .


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol that's not true. Supplements sometimes required for different plants. And with organic you amend each cycle or maybe more so that's really a supplementation .


Yeah I was thinkimg and deleted that part lol


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing wrong with supplementing soil throughout....imo. if you want to stay organic (or bio organic) then teas can be used.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2017)

The wee dogs and a gg4

My 2 short fireballs I like the look of already for them Being short and fat leaves 

Hopefully I can make sum hotdogs this year I also want to cross blue pit with gg4 I'm just waiting for snips back off the 5 pit I gave to a m8


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I dont think I did it right.
> Re-ammending used soil is the issue for me. The original batch with the soil was perfect, but now on 3rd re use


I been using the same soil mix for a couple years, it's all about re-amending like you said. Let me know if you ever need help. IMO if you need to do teas and supplements you did it wrong, i water my plants only. Soil is like wine, the longer you age it the better it gets.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2017)

Of course everyone has their own opinion. I don't feel like I am doing it wrong.

And IMO soil is not like wine, wine gets to a certain stage where it starts to turn to vinegar. Just saying....... if we want to get anal about it all


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah that's why I stopped growing. I couldn't turn my soil into wine.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2017)

Is there not a story about turning water into wine, can't recall who done it?!?!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2017)

I added too much guanos I think, or maybe just didnt let the soil sit after amendments being added.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 9, 2017)

DST said:


> Is there not a story about turning water into wine, can't recall who done it?!?!


Some fairy tale nonsense, iirc.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2017)

DST said:


> Is there not a story about turning water into wine, can't recall who done it?!?!


Jesus did it at a wedding when they ran out of wine.


cof


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2017)

DST said:


> Of course everyone has their own opinion. I don't feel like I am doing it wrong.
> 
> And IMO soil is not like wine, wine gets to a certain stage where it starts to turn to vinegar. Just saying....... if we want to get anal about it all


Didn't mean it like that , sorry i offended. Just meant to say if you do a proper soil mix you can water from start to finish without using anything else and have a nice green healthy plant at the end . Happy growing.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2017)

The answer is yes. Often a bit of this or a touch of that might help, but, yes, you can.

I found that compost teas were more than enough to fill any difference when I was 
taking the time to brew them. (I will again)

JD


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah that's why I stopped growing. I couldn't turn my soil into wine.


Hey Sis Want Some Cheese With That Whine


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Jesus did it at a wedding when they ran out of wine.
> 
> 
> cof


Mmmmn, I saw someone at a wedding pouring wine out of the sleave of their jacket and I thought it was pretty magic.....not sure how he missed his mouth in the first place as he was a massive gobshite. His wife was even funnier, she stood there and abused him right to my face and it was the first time I had actually met the couple (he was the grooms brother). Needless to say, the marriage never lasted as long as the stain in the grooms brothers shirt did.



Yodaweed said:


> Didn't mean it like that , sorry i offended. Just meant to say if you do a proper soil mix you can water from start to finish without using anything else and have a nice green healthy plant at the end . Happy growing.


No worries bru, just messing. After having kids I have realised my skin has got a lot thicker....fuk me I get rejected on a daily now, questioned about everything and then asked to even clarify that.....meanwhile having to suck it up lol. I do love my bairns though haha.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow it been a while! Hope all you 6'ers have a wonderful, healthy and happy 2017!!! Keep em green!

Peace


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wow it been a while! Hope all you 6'ers have a wonderful, healthy and happy 2017!!! Keep em green!
> 
> Peace


It has been a while indeed F.M. Hope yer good and happy.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2017)

8x4


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

What's going on with the plant on the bottom left of the top pic Bud? Looks like the cola has exploded....


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2017)

I snapped a bitt off to check for mold as it's crisp dry


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

Aagh ye olde "I wonder why that bud is curing on the plant routine" only to discover the stem has been disconnected due to mold. And?


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 10, 2017)

My gorilla glue and marionberry mothers.under a 600w mh


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2017)

I think so ha, on 1 fat bud my strawbery last time had a wee bit on.... Dehumidifier in next time


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2017)

Tag!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 11, 2017)

Did some lst, I can't wait to see these finishp


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting article.
The Brotherhood of Eternal Love.
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170112-the-lsd-cult-that-terrified-america


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone catch any looks at the new 600 cmh by hortilux in action anywhere


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope. Not yet pinner. Sounds interesting though. By the amount of posts by folk in here of late you'd probably be better starting a new thread about it if you want a response. Or you could try IG lol because that's where all the cool kids hang out by all accounts lmfao.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPL2K3Njf0c/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
A white fire og nug , post trim , grown under a 600w hps using 20$ el cheapo bulbs.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks great Yodaweed. We like cheapo


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2017)

DST said:


> Looks great Yodaweed. We like cheapo


Same, gotta do more for less ya know, that's what growing weed is all about for me, if i can't do it better and cheaper than the dispensary, why bother?


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2017)

My thoughts exactly. I pay 27 euro for Philips son t's and wouldn't spend a penny more. That's why I have been procrastinating so long about buying new types of lights. 315lec or cobs or whatever. I'll wait until they are 27 euro lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone use hemp string ? DST ? I remember you used it. Does it really make a difference. It's kinda a hassle to use but might be worth the health benefits. 
I picked up some heavy Black berry Kush finally yesterday. Been hearing great things about it And I can see why now. Very heavy Stoney high. I slept very well last night. Didn't wake up once which hardly ever happens.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2017)

DST said:


> Nope. Not yet pinner. Sounds interesting though. By the amount of posts by folk in here of late you'd probably be better starting a new thread about it if you want a response. Or you could try IG lol because that's where all the cool kids hang out by all accounts lmfao.


Lol! Ig does rock hard .


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone use hemp string ? DST ? I remember you used it. Does it really make a difference. It's kinda a hassle to use but might be worth the health benefits.
> I picked up some heavy Black berry Kush finally yesterday. Been hearing great things about it And I can see why now. Very heavy Stoney high. I slept very well last night. Didn't wake up once which hardly ever happens.
> View attachment 3875420


I uses my last ball of hempstring to tie up my tomatoes planta last year. It was shit as it would drip wax when you lit it. Bought it from some humbolt crowd and couldn't see be arsed paying to send it back.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2017)

Haha DST. I had some shit ones as well. So much crap people are selling these days. Specially on amazon. Mike got a Slayer winter hat from China and it came late, ripped and the material was like paper thin, the stitches were coming out . Stitches Ike have inches apart. Lol. It was unreal like a retard made it. The slayer patch was ironed crooked.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 13, 2017)

Finally got a new spot to hang the ol 600so many to chooseman, I missed that orange glow....


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Finally got a new spot to hang the ol 600View attachment 3875811so many to chooseView attachment 3875812man, I missed that orange glow....


Yeah you have a lot to choose from there. Have you picked any yet? I just cranked up my 600 today and threw my clones under it myself.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> Yeah you have a lot to choose from there. Have you picked any yet? I just cranked up my 600 today and threw my clones under it myself.


Well I'm starting from scratch (mom's and babies got snached out of a tool shed+tools) so I'm probably gonna open the bonza packs and start all the freebie autos while I veg and pheno hunt/sex the CTF crosses, start a few of the deep blue, and the goji f2s in the vial, if I have room due to access males I'll pop the chocolate skunk fems and some gth#1 fems.yep....That's the plan...

May change tomorrow, but that's the plan


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

The plan ahead worth looking forward to


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Well I'm starting from scratch (mom's and babies got snached out of a tool shed+tools) so I'm probably gonna open the bonza packs and start all the freebie autos while I veg and pheno hunt/sex the CTF crosses, start a few of the deep blue, and the goji f2s in the vial, if I have room due to access males I'll pop the chocolate skunk fems and some gth#1 fems.yep....That's the plan...
> 
> May change tomorrow, but that's the plan


sorry to hear about stuff getting snatched. At least you have a good stock of beans to get back going


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice choices BBC to start over with bro!
Happy growing!


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Well I'm starting from scratch (mom's and babies got snached out of a tool shed+tools) so I'm probably gonna open the bonza packs and start all the freebie autos while I veg and pheno hunt/sex the CTF crosses, start a few of the deep blue, and the goji f2s in the vial, if I have room due to access males I'll pop the chocolate skunk fems and some gth#1 fems.yep....That's the plan...
> I
> 
> May change tomorrow, but that's the plan


got to find my deep blue beans, and I've been eyeing bodhi for a while. He's got so much out though not real sure what I want.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Well I'm starting from scratch (mom's and babies got snached out of a tool shed+tools) so I'm probably gonna open the bonza packs and start all the freebie autos while I veg and pheno hunt/sex the CTF crosses, start a few of the deep blue, and the goji f2s in the vial, if I have room due to access males I'll pop the chocolate skunk fems and some gth#1 fems.yep....That's the plan...
> 
> May change tomorrow, but that's the plan


Sad man. Folks stealing plants, wtf has the World come to. Good luck with the new crowd of beans.

Fook me, dope over today, edibles late at night will do that I suppose.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 14, 2017)

Finally getting new grow going after many days of trying to find clones in Northern California. I was looking for DHN clones. I had a really great grow from the clones at RCP Sacramento last grow, however difficult to get the varieties I wanted, Blue Dream, Sour dIesel and GG#4. After weeks of looking , talked to folks at Organicann ( some helpful, some assholes), called Medocann and they had what I wanted and put them aside for me. Drove three hours thru rain and mountains falling down, got there, picked up 8 clones was charged $143 for the 8 clones, not sure how they came to that figure, since they didn’t give me a receipt. Got home, planted them and two days later the GG4's are dying from what looks like root issues, They advertised DHN clones but apparently what they do is take mothers and make their own. Obviously they don't do as well as DHN. It really is going to suck as we get into legal times if the shops that they (california) pick to sell to everyone are going to be shit holes of inexperienced growers just out to fuck people over by overcharging, pocketing the tax and ripping the world off. 


Lets here for legalized marijuana, NOT!!!


----------



## TurboTokes (Jan 14, 2017)

Tent is jammed. Will lose half of them to sexing in the next week. 

Ive got 2 im sure will be boys, but haven't tossed em yet


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Finally getting new grow going after many days of trying to find clones in Northern California. I was looking for DHN clones. I had a really great grow from the clones at RCP Sacramento last grow, however difficult to get the varieties I wanted, Blue Dream, Sour dIesel and GG#4. After weeks of looking , talked to folks at Organicann ( some helpful, some assholes), called Medocann and they had what I wanted and put them aside for me. Drove three hours thru rain and mountains falling down, got there, picked up 8 clones was charged $143 for the 8 clones, not sure how they came to that figure, since they didn’t give me a receipt. Got home, planted them and two days later the GG4's are dying from what looks like root issues, They advertised DHN clones but apparently what they do is take mothers and make their own. Obviously they don't do as well as DHN. It really is going to suck as we get into legal times if the shops that they (california) pick to sell to everyone are going to be shit holes of inexperienced growers just out to fuck people over by overcharging, pocketing the tax and ripping the world off.
> 
> 
> Lets here for legalized marijuana, NOT!!!


Damn dude that sux!
All that effort for not.
I hope what you have does well and you find the SD, GG, and BD.

I didnt get all the clones at RCP I wanted, but still got 3 strains. Hopefully the Purp Cadillac doesnt suck as It is a lil leafy, not the best leaf color, and has a GDP sorta smell along with like a shit smell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Finally getting new grow going after many days of trying to find clones in Northern California. I was looking for DHN clones. I had a really great grow from the clones at RCP Sacramento last grow, however difficult to get the varieties I wanted, Blue Dream, Sour dIesel and GG#4. After weeks of looking , talked to folks at Organicann ( some helpful, some assholes), called Medocann and they had what I wanted and put them aside for me. Drove three hours thru rain and mountains falling down, got there, picked up 8 clones was charged $143 for the 8 clones, not sure how they came to that figure, since they didn’t give me a receipt. Got home, planted them and two days later the GG4's are dying from what looks like root issues, They advertised DHN clones but apparently what they do is take mothers and make their own. Obviously they don't do as well as DHN. It really is going to suck as we get into legal times if the shops that they (california) pick to sell to everyone are going to be shit holes of inexperienced growers just out to fuck people over by overcharging, pocketing the tax and ripping the world off.
> 
> 
> Lets here for legalized marijuana, NOT!!!


Sorry to hear that, hope they turn around for you.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Damn dude that sux!
> All that effort for not.
> I hope what you have does well and you find the SD, GG, and BD.
> 
> I didnt get all the clones at RCP I wanted, but still got 3 strains. Hopefully the Purp Cadillac doesnt suck as It is a lil leafy, not the best leaf color, and has a GDP sorta smell along with like a shit smell.


Put mayo jar with water sprayed on it over gg4, perking a little


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Put mayo jar with water sprayed on it over gg4, perking a little


Nice!


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2017)

Been on the scissors in 8x4 deep blue 

Cherry bomb

White widow x big bud


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bought a house a few months back, been remodeling the the entire house. Now that I'm bout done it's time to get someone over to run wires to the garage. I'm going with the 4x8 tent for flowering,4x4 for veg & 2x4 will hold the mom's. It's going to be a lot of work but I have a lot of equipment


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Bought a house a few months back, been remodeling the the entire house. Now that I'm bout done it's time to get someone over to run wires to the garage. I'm going with the 4x8 tent for flowering,4x4 for veg & 2x4 will hold the mom's. It's going to be a lot of work but I have a lot of equipment


Congrats bro on the new home!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 15, 2017)

my Advil pm lol


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Congrats bro on the new home!


Thanks bro, the wife picked out the kitchen and counter tops..7 grand...I was like Bae money don't grow on trees! She just looked at me and smile


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tennessee moonshine Apple and regular.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> money don't grow on trees!


Sometimes it does though, but not in Cali. We just grow for the weed and love of all things green because there isnt any money to be made here really anymore unless you own a dispensary


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 15, 2017)

Where I'm at its about 15~20 a gram. And if it's colorful and smells , you will be sold out real quick but crime don't pay ....keep the art growing


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Where I'm at its about 15~20 a gram. And if it's colorful and smells , you will be sold out real quick but crime don't pay ....keep the art growing


$5 -$10 gram here unless in a dispensary


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's why I voted no when it was on the ballot in my state,lol I knew the price will drop


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> That's why I voted no when it was on the ballot in my state,lol I knew the price will drop


I did too, but didnt help


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I did too, but didnt help


 Whats the deal with the license can we still get the 25,50 &100 plant Dr sign offs or is there going to be a new system for growing?a couple places around here have $15 1/8ths. they seem to open and close as often as a woman paints her nails but some still have the same high price and seem to thrive.There always seems to be a market for the top shelf.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Whats the deal with the license can we still get the 25,50 &100 plant Dr sign offs or is there going to be a new system for growing?a couple places around here have $15 1/8ths. they seem to open and close as often as a woman paints her nails but some still have the same high price and seem to thrive.There always seems to be a market for the top shelf.


%5 gm and $15 an eigth in a club is grass clippings lol from what I have seen.
As far as new laws I have no idea, but have heard the 25/50/100 license are fake and always were just to sell a costlier recommendation.
They are gonna have different medical and recreational laws I suppose.
I heard somewhere they wont do a dui for medical users just for recreational users but not sure where.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> %5 gm and $15 an eigth in a club is grass clippings lol from what I have seen.
> As far as new laws I have no idea, but have heard the 25/50/100 license are fake and always were just to sell a costlier recommendation.
> They are gonna have different medical and recreational laws I suppose.
> I heard somewhere they wont do a dui for medical users just for recreational users but not sure where.


 I hope i can grow six and keep them medium in size. I finally have a few seedling from Dr dank & Breeders boutique hopefully i can get rolling with some clones indoors to speed the pace up a bit.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Dog and Psycho Killer 4+ weeks   
I need to stop being lazy and pull the camera out and get some better pics


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2017)

Those are really filling in Bass!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Those are really filling on Bass!


About the halfway point.
Dogs are discolored in the leaves so I top dressed wth Kelp, mykos, laqngbeinite, and guano.
Hopefully I dont make matters worse
I suspect that Psycho might be slower to finish than the Dogs based on her still small buds


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Psycho #2
 

Dream Queen 
 

Tangie

 

Purple Cadillac


----------



## green217 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Dog and Psycho Killer 4+ weeksView attachment 3877265 View attachment 3877266 View attachment 3877267 View attachment 3877268
> I need to stop being lazy and pull the camera out and get some better pics


Yeah starting to look good!


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking good to me bassman.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2017)

that deep psycho looks very psycho eh. saw blades for fan leaves.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks great bass


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that deep psycho looks very psycho eh. saw blades for fan leaves.


Shes the Psycho Killer, I havent popped and Deep Psycho yet, but I do have some.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 16, 2017)

GG4 x lemon alien 

Wooooo about mid flower I'd say
100% coco
House garden nutes. I'm very happy with their line up so far


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2017)

Smoking some gg4 at the minute. Soz. Not the greatest of pics. Got a couple of gg4 x fireballs beans to put down. Might be fun


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 16, 2017)

I sure miss the fun in growing. Can't wait to get started again


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Shes the Psycho Killer, I havent popped and Deep Psycho yet, but I do have some.


LOL, I looked back thinking that I had missed it. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LOL, I looked back thinking that I had missed it. :0)


I was lazy and put Psycho so left it open for interpretation


----------



## Krippled (Jan 16, 2017)

2-C99 by Brothers Grimm, thanks again Mr. Soul......day 35 flower...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2017)

Krippled said:


> View attachment 3878161 View attachment 3878163 2-C99 by Brothers Grimm, thanks again Mr. Soul......day 35 flower...


Smoke report when shes ready sir please!


----------



## Krippled (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Smoke report when shes ready sir please!


Will do!!!
A while back I won a signed (Mr. Soul) pack of C-99...atm both have a tropical-fruity smell to them..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2017)

They look nice. @Mason Jar 92705 grew some of the Green Avengers out


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2017)

90u screen arrived today  
 
Mixed trim form 19 plants, 13 strains. Dropped the trim on the 150u screen and removed, no carding. Little carding on the 90u screen, still a few contaminants but not many. Looking at a very small return but should be near full melt. 

In natural light
 

Trims back in the freezer for round 2 which I'll work more on the screens.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2017)

Lekker! No4


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Krippled said:


> Will do!!!
> A while back I won a signed (Mr. Soul) pack of C-99...atm both have a tropical-fruity smell to them..


I grew C99 once from clone like 5-6 yrs ago. No idea the origin, but they had awesome tropical fruit smell, no the pineapple so many talk of. It wasnt SUPER speedy, but def an u high! Never had any since.
The smell was so good my girl didnt believe the smell was from the plant, she thought it was a girls fruity perfume lol


----------



## Rusher (Jan 17, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Well I'm starting from scratch (mom's and babies got snached out of a tool shed+tools) so I'm probably gonna open the bonza packs and start all the freebie autos while I veg and pheno hunt/sex the CTF crosses, start a few of the deep blue, and the goji f2s in the vial, if I have room due to access males I'll pop the chocolate skunk fems and some gth#1 fems.yep....That's the plan...
> 
> May change tomorrow, but that's the plan


I'm growing the Chocolate Skunk by 00 right now in a 38L bin, topped to 16 heads (17 actually, FIM'd one) in the 2nd week of flower after a 46 day marathon of topping and torture. Truly a performer.

Edit: Pic is 2 hours old.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 17, 2017)

Rusher said:


> I'm growing the Chocolate Skunk by 00 right now in a 38L bin, topped to 16 heads (17 actually, FIM'd one) in the 2nd week of flower after a 46 day marathon of topping and torture. Truly a performer.
> 
> Edit: Pic is 2 hours old.


Let us know how that chocolate skunk is,I had my eye on it


----------



## Rusher (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Let us know how that chocolate skunk is,I had my eye on it


Will do.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I grew C99 once from clone like 5-6 yrs ago. No idea the origin, but they had awesome tropical fruit smell, no the pineapple so many talk of. It wasnt SUPER speedy, but def an u high! Never had any since.
> The smell was so good my girl didnt believe the smell was from the plant, she thought it was a girls fruity perfume lol


C99 is the only Sativa I will stay away from. Mind was racing and I wanted to jump out of my skin.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> C99 is the only Sativa I will stay away from. Mind was racing and I wanted to jump out of my skin.


I only had it once and it was from clone so no guarantee it was actually C99, I'm anxiety prone and didnt have issue with it.
Ill have to try C99 again and see what happens.


----------



## NewI (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi fellas!! Could you help out a bit. I ended up here looking for some BreedersBoutique intel. Heared they have nice strains, better then others, and are cheap. I am tight on money so cheap and good is nice.
Is it true? BB the shit? I look for a strain with the most power. Somthing that will numb my head. Daily smoker here, high tollerance, same as all I guess...
Thanks!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

You came to the right place. :0)

They have many very nice breeds....you will get many answers as to favorites....

Their shipment process has never failed me. They give nice freebies.

What's not to love? :0)

JD

QQ, BP, and DPQ would be my first suggestions.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Random clones 32 days in


----------



## green217 (Jan 17, 2017)

angryblackman said:


> C99 is the only Sativa I will stay away from. Mind was racing and I wanted to jump out of my skin.


Yeah speedy buzz isn't what I like either


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

green217 said:


> Yeah speedy buzz isn't what I like either


Speedy-ish or at least active and positive mood enhancng in the day and then a hybrid or indica leaner at night is my thing these days


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2017)

NewI said:


> Hi fellas!! Could you help out a bit. I ended up here looking for some BreedersBoutique intel. Heared they have nice strains, better then others, and are cheap. I am tight on money so cheap and good is nice.
> Is it true? BB the shit? I look for a strain with the most power. Somthing that will numb my head. Daily smoker here, high tollerance, same as all I guess...
> Thanks!


Dog and Fireballs for strength on indica side psycho killer for strength on sat/ hybrid side. Javadog also gave some good recommendations....they are all good

There's also a BB thread in the Seedbank review section. Lots of pics and info.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks like it's that time of year when the water goes hard......


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flowering Dog and Psycho Killer right now, and can say Dog is a strong one, and Ill know in 4-6 weeks what the Psycho is like esp since I have 2 distinct phenos!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 18, 2017)

Got this idea of breeding my Scott og and chem#4. On the road to create a man down breed


----------



## numberfour (Jan 19, 2017)

DST said:


> Lekker! No4


Ta, just over 4 oz of trim and I got this
 
1st run far right, running to last run far left. Ignore the green specs on the far right jar, they have been removed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2017)

sweet baby hey zues and the orphans.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thats a big return 4!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can buy clones in colorado if you aren't a resident? From what I've read you can but just looking for more info..


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 19, 2017)

and the market is still growing.....in more ways than one

North Americans spent more than $56 BILLION on marijuana last year - and 88% of it was illegal
  

Consumers spent more than $56 billion on marijuana in North America last year, according to a new report released by the ArcView Market Research.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy clones in colorado if you aren't a resident? From what I've read you can but just looking for more info..


Nope


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2017)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy clones in colorado if you aren't a resident? From what I've read you can but just looking for more info..


Yeah you can, just go to a recreational dispensary, i'd recommend La Conte's Clone Bar, or Kind Love.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah you can, just go to a recreational dispensary, i'd recommend La Conte's Clone Bar, or Kind Love.


Maybe some are different?
I contacted TGSColorado (The Green Solution)and they said you can get anything except clones and seeds


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe some are different?
> I contacted TGSColorado (The Green Solution)and they said you can get anything except clones and seeds


You can get anything pretty sure
http://www.lacontesclonebar.com/

call them and ask pretty sure 21+ can buy clones.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do they ship clones?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2017)

lol, well if they do it won't be out of state.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Do they ship clones?


No that's against the law, you got to go in person to pick them up and have them in a sealed container until you get home.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn back to the drawing board


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thats a big return 4!


Yeah, there's a lot more than I was expecting. I think I probably carded a little too hard on the 2nd and 3rd run. First run gave a return of 4g, which is what I was expecting. 2nd run 10g and 3rd 12g. Not weighed the 4th yet. From the 3 jars that's 26g from 120g of trim. I think an experienced sifter would probably be shaking their head lol. Screens used were 15" by 19" and there were used at an angle.

Starting material was exceptional though, BB, Exotics, TGA and Bodhi all put out some crazy frosty trim.

Check out the words on the news paper...after the tree (far right)

Any one got a good recipe for canna caps? Got a holiday coming up where I cant smoke.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

@GroErr has a good recipe that he uses consistently...I have it somewhere...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 20, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Yeah, there's a lot more than I was expecting. I think I probably carded a little too hard on the 2nd and 3rd run. First run gave a return of 4g, which is what I was expecting. 2nd run 10g and 3rd 12g. Not weighed the 4th yet. From the 3 jars that's 26g from 120g of trim. I think an experienced sifter would probably be shaking their head lol. Screens used were 15" by 19" and there were used at an angle.
> 
> Starting material was exceptional though, BB, Exotics, TGA and Bodhi all put out some crazy frosty trim.
> View attachment 3880477
> ...


Here's the recipe I use and uses sift, easy to dose, a cap or two with a bowl to kick it off and you're good for a few hours


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Here's the recipe I use and uses sift, easy to dose, a cap or two with a bowl to kick it off and you're good for a few hours


Nice one @GroErr thanks


----------



## GroErr (Jan 20, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Nice one @GroErr thanks


Cheers and nice return on that trim, looks awesome. Caps are the best medicine imo, the only pills I take, no pharma crap for me!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers and nice return on that trim, looks awesome. Caps are the best medicine imo, the only pills I take, no pharma crap for me!


Maybe Ill try some at 10% strength to get me feet wet.
Another bad edible experience and I wont try them ever again lol


----------



## GroErr (Jan 20, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe Ill try some at 10% strength to get me feet wet.
> Another bad edible experience and I wont try them ever again lol


Yeah, definitely something anyone, regardless of how much you smoke, should start slow with. I experimented on myself to test dosage and did a batch of mixed sift which had me blasted for 20+ hours on a single 160mg cap. I'm 6'4/220, buddy of mine who goes well over 300 lbs. had the same experience. It's not weight that drives dosage, one of my GF's friends can handle 200mg and weighs ~110 lbs.

I make mostly 40mg and 80mg now, my GF can't handle more than 40mg . For me 80's are good for nightly dosage, enough to take care of any pains and get me to sleep but doesn't really get me "stoned" unless I smoke. I'll take 1x 80 + 1x 40 if I want to get stoned and grab an 8-9 hour uninterrupted sleep.

Using that recipe, to adjust dosage, just keep the same amount of coconut oil and reduce or increase the amount of sift. A single batch makes ~21 "00" caps filled. To get a close dosage/measurement you just divide the amount of sift in grams by 21. e.g. 1.5g of sift /21 = 70mg per cap. Once you get the measurements/dosage to where you want them, the only other variable which can make a difference is starting material, the stronger it is, the stronger the caps will be.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah, definitely something anyone, regardless of how much you smoke, should start slow with. I experimented on myself to test dosage and did a batch of mixed sift which had me blasted for 20+ hours on a single 160mg cap. I'm 6'4/220, buddy of mine who goes well over 300 lbs. had the same experience. It's not weight that drives dosage, one of my GF's friends can handle 200mg and weighs ~110 lbs.
> 
> I make mostly 40mg and 80mg now, my GF can't handle more than 40mg . For me 80's are good for nightly dosage, enough to take care of any pains and get me to sleep but doesn't really get me "stoned" unless I smoke. I'll take 1x 80 + 1x 40 if I want to get stoned and grab an 8-9 hour uninterrupted sleep.
> 
> Using that recipe, to adjust dosage, just keep the same amount of coconut oil and reduce or increase the amount of sift. A single batch makes ~21 "00" caps filled. To get a close dosage/measurement you just divide the amount of sift in grams by 21. e.g. 1.5g of sift /21 = 70mg per cap. Once you get the measurements/dosage to where you want them, the only other variable which can make a difference is starting material, the stronger it is, the stronger the caps will be.


I have an extremely low tolerance because I have bad vertigo for still unknown reason, and easily gets aggravated.
Vertigo isnt associated with weed, but weed alcohol or anything can make it worse.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 20, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have an extremely low tolerance because I have bad vertigo for still unknown reason, and easily gets aggravated.
> Vertigo isnt associated with weed, but weed alcohol or anything can make it worse.


Yeah that sucks, a guy I work with has that and it hits him out of nowhere sometimes, lasts a few days and then goes away. They've never been able to figure out what causes it, very strange.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah that sucks, a guy I work with has that and it hits him out of nowhere sometimes, lasts a few days and then goes away. They've never been able to figure out what causes it, very strange.


Yeah Drs' are no help, I almost feel they are pointless.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone heard of a strain or cross called Jonny Blazey (I assume it's something Wutang related or something)? Mate bought a gram of it when we were out last night. Was freaking 18 euro. Fuk that is pricey imo. And the gram didn't look great.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 20, 2017)

There's a wikileaf for Johnny blaze, but not a blazey


https://www.wikileaf.com/strain/johnny-blaze/


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 20, 2017)

saved that recipe


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> saved that recipe


Same here


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> There's a wikileaf for Johnny blaze, but not a blazey
> 
> 
> https://www.wikileaf.com/strain/johnny-blaze/


Typo haha. Its Blaze.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jan 21, 2017)

DST said:


> Anyone heard of a strain or cross called Jonny Blazey (I assume it's something Wutang related or something)? Mate bought a gram of it when we were out last night. Was freaking 18 euro. Fuk that is pricey imo. And the gram didn't look great.


€18  the main question is how she smoke lol top shelf in most of the clubs on the coast by me €10 - €13 limited to 5 grams a day


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> €18  the main question is how she smoke lol top shelf in most of the clubs on the coast by me €10 - €13 limited to 5 grams a day


I never smoked it tbh (I don't even think I would have been able to make a joint with the measly gram he got). Most I pay at the Club in Tenerife is 7euro.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2017)

Good old OG Kush. This is one of the offspring from the OGK that was used for the Dog.
Interesting it has started it first leaves all scraggly which I have seen before. Seems happy now.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2017)

Haha camera battery run out so just a couple of shots from day 33

Kimbo Kush F2
 
Lightsaber


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 22, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPjp7JoDaR3/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Golden Goat
https://www.instagram.com/p/BPdbqWXDl2m/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Banana Sherb x Tangie x Romulan
https://www.instagram.com/p/BPbIpEFDDUj/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
White Fire OG

All Grown under a 600w hps using 20$ el cheapo bulbs.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 25, 2017)

Day 36, little hot in there but not too bad

Silver Kush
 

Goji
 

Bluepit
 

Chem D
 

Deepblue x livers #2
 

Dog


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

Lovely stuff as usual numberfour.

My male fireballs kind of needs potting up. I've got clones.on the go for a new Dad so not sure I should waste my time. Needs watered every day....sometime twice a day lol. Teeny weeny pot.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

A funny wee Blue Pit with a webbed dingetje.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2017)

@numberfour they look nice, so green. I didnt keep my leaves as green this run


----------



## numberfour (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> @numberfour they look nice, so green. I didnt keep my leaves as green this run


Thanks Bass..just seen a couple of your Dogs in the BB thread and they look great. My run isn't perfect, I've had quite a bit of yellowing on the lowers along with it being a little hot, but I can live with it lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Thanks Bass..just seen a couple of your Dogs in the BB thread and they look great. My run isn't perfect, I've had quite a bit of yellowing on the lowers along with it being a little hot, but I can live with it lol.


I am still getting the hang of organic recycled soil. I didnt add the amendments right and forgot to mix them in one batch also.
I havent had Dog in 4 yrs, so looking forward to it, but the one I grew then was 100% foxtails, it was the craziest weed I ever grew, but yielded heavy and was fire!
It was terribly stressed in a black garbage can in Cali summer


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2017)

Not sure why but that last sentence made me laugh bass. Take it out of context and it gets even weirder lol.
Terribly stressed in a black garbage can in Cali summer.
Could be a crazy song me thinks.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 27, 2017)

New toy on the way, I can't wait.... 
@whodatnation 
Any tips for me on temps and times for best results


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2017)

budolskie said:


> New toy on the way, I can't wait....
> @whodatnation
> Any tips for me on temps and times for best results View attachment 3886065


Check @doublejj thread he has or does a lot of squishing. Lower Temps I think.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

DST said:


> Not sure why but that last sentence made me laugh bass. Take it out of context and it gets even weirder lol.
> Terribly stressed in a black garbage can in Cali summer.
> Could be a crazy song me thinks.


Yeah it does sound funny lol.
I feel like redoing the same conditions to see what happens, besides trimming it was a winning scenario


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 28, 2017)

What up crew. Been some time. Working on some purple kush x dippsy. Will post


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

budolskie said:


> New toy on the way, I can't wait....
> @whodatnation
> Any tips for me on temps and times for best results View attachment 3886065


http://rollitup.org/t/20-ton-rosin.916389/


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2017)

Went for a Spanish lunch at our friends (Spanish lunches are normally about 3 courses at least). 30 min cycle home and the kids where crashed out. Love it!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha nice
I love the enclosed kid trailer!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2017)

I love it just how unconcho they can get....strewn about like they'd
been hit with Fentanyl with the Russian about the storm the carrier. lol

Ew...sorry...lol


----------



## numberfour (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheers @GroErr for the dry sift canna cap recipe and advice, worked a treat 
 
1.3g caps on worktop, 1g caps in the cap filler. Lost over half the 1g material on the kitchen floor, hot things really are hot when your stoned lol but still got 9 caps.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 29, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Cheers @GroErr for the dry sift canna cap recipe and advice, worked a treat
> View attachment 3887864
> 1.3g caps on worktop, 1g caps in the cap filler. Lost over half the 1g material on the kitchen floor, hot things really are hot when your stoned lol but still got 9 caps.


Damn cool looking machine and caps, fancy shit. Hope you recovered what was on the floor, I get the most stoned when I'm filling them from licking up the spills - lol


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Cheers @GroErr for the dry sift canna cap recipe and advice, worked a treat
> View attachment 3887864
> 1.3g caps on worktop, 1g caps in the cap filler. Lost over half the 1g material on the kitchen floor, hot things really are hot when your stoned lol but still got 9 caps.


Looks boss that little kit no.4.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 30, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Damn cool looking machine and caps, fancy shit. Hope you recovered what was on the floor, I get the most stoned when I'm filling them from licking up the spills - lol


Recovered as much as I could, ate a lot and added the rest to some coconut oil to put in a cake which I'll make this week. I'm ordering some peppermint oil for the next batch though, the oil tasted pretty awful. Between eating spills and trying a cap, Saturday night and Sunday were stoney heaven lol. Woke up this morning really fresh. 



DST said:


> Looks boss that little kit no.4.


It is, basic and simple but very effective.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2017)

She's here haha let's fuck around and waste sum buds


----------



## budolskie (Jan 31, 2017)

Gg4 and dogs now in the 8x4, will be potting into 3ltrs tomorrow and have a few pics. I also have 2 candy, a pineapple gum and exodus cheese but unsure what I do with these couple


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

budolskie said:


> Gg4 and dogs now in the 8x4, will be potting into 3ltrs tomorrow and have a few pics. I also have 2 candy, a pineapple gum and exodus cheese but unsure what I do with these couple


I have some GG4 S1s I can pop, but I know nothing about that strain.
Never heard of candy but sounds tasty!

My Franks Gift S1s wont pop so Ill have to look for something else in the CBD variety.
Anyone have recommendations pr a CBD strain to make a tincture with?

3 Critical Skunk and 3 Sour cherry seedlings are coming along well, although they had the wrong light over them a few days and did some stretching.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Cheers @GroErr for the dry sift canna cap recipe and advice, worked a treat
> View attachment 3887864
> 1.3g caps on worktop, 1g caps in the cap filler. Lost over half the 1g material on the kitchen floor, hot things really are hot when your stoned lol but still got 9 caps.


Where you get that "plate" from. looks like it makes life easier anyhow


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have some GG4 S1s I can pop, but I know nothing about that strain.
> Never heard of candy but sounds tasty!
> 
> My Franks Gift S1s wont pop so Ill have to look for something else in the CBD variety.
> ...


Can you not get the gg4 cut in Cali bass?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Where you get that "plate" from. looks like it makes life easier anyhow


Its called a CAPro, they're available on Amazon, Ebay or direct 
http://www.capro.co.uk/product/capsule-filling-machines/capro-new-20-hole-machine/

Made everything easy and fast...which made more time for smoking 

Think I may have a new contender for frostiest plant...Kimbo Kush


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

DST said:


> Can you not get the gg4 cut in Cali bass?


Yeah there is a very likely authentic cut from a few different sources locally, one of which is Dark Heart Nursery.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

Kimbo Kush is a frost monster for sure #4!


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jan 31, 2017)

Outdoor grower here, starting indoors op and thought this would be a great place to ask this.

My question is so far to start off it's just a 5x5 tent and I was planning on using 16 sq. ft. of that space with 1 plant/sq.ft 

I plan on throwing them straight into flower after 2-3 weeks rooting/vegging under a SOG.

I'm not sure if I should run a 600 watt or 1000 watt for this sort of set up. Suggestions?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2017)

A 600W can do a 4' tent, but not really a 5' so that will work fine.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 31, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Outdoor grower here, starting indoors op and thought this would be a great place to ask this.
> 
> My question is so far to start off it's just a 5x5 tent and I was planning on using 16 sq. ft. of that space with 1 plant/sq.ft
> 
> ...


Are you growing in a 5ft tall tent...600 might be easier to control temps and rh in that small of environment with the 6er


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jan 31, 2017)

Javadog said:


> A 600W can do a 4' tent, but not really a 5' so that will work fine.


Yes, I will only be using 4x4 of actual grow space, but in a 5x5 tent. 



Kevin Pickford said:


> Are you growing in a 5ft tall tent...600 might be easier to control temps and rh in that small of environment with the 6er


Tent is 80" tall so about 6.5 ft tall or so.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 1, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Yes, I will only be using 4x4 of actual grow space, but in a 5x5 tent.
> 
> 
> 
> Tent is 80" tall so about 6.5 ft tall or so.


Yeah that's a 600 watt setup surely.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> Yeah that's a 600 watt setup surely.


I concur, 600 4Life


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 1, 2017)

600w hps for 4x4 tent works perfect, you will be able to crop wall to wall with the right reflector, i would recommend a block buster, it throws out a perfect 4x4 square.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Feb 1, 2017)

Great, thanks for the help guys! 

What do you think about just getting a 1000W and making using of the dimmable ballast, seems like it could save me a penny in the long run?

I thought 1000 watts would of been overkill myself for a 4x4 area, but just wanted to double check with some of the more experienced guys.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Feb 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> 600w hps for 4x4 tent works perfect, you will be able to crop wall to wall with the right reflector, i would recommend a block buster, it throws out a perfect 4x4 square.


Lil' expensive for just a reflective hood :{ 

Maybe I'll be able to find a used one somewhere.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 1, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Lil' expensive for just a reflective hood :{
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to find a used one somewhere.


Yea i hear you , but i honestly would recommend these hoods because of the quality of craftsmanship and performance(they can also be used with a 1000w bulb), sometimes spending a lil extra turns out to be worth it in the long run. Good luck on your grow.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Feb 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea i hear you , but i honestly would recommend these hoods because of the quality of craftsmanship and performance(they can also be used with a 1000w bulb), sometimes spending a lil extra turns out to be worth it in the long run. Good luck on your grow.


Thanks, appreciate it. 

I'll have to check it out more, it's MH/HPS conversionable I'm assuming, correct?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 1, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Thanks, appreciate it.
> 
> I'll have to check it out more, it's MH/HPS conversionable I'm assuming, correct?


Yea it can take both lamps


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 1, 2017)

DST said:


> Went for a Spanish lunch at our friends (Spanish lunches are normally about 3 courses at least). 30 min cycle home and the kids where crashed out. Love it!!!
> View attachment 3887224



I know totally off subject, buuuuut. What brand trailer is that? Do you like it, any complaints?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea i hear you , but i honestly would recommend these hoods because of the quality of craftsmanship and performance(they can also be used with a 1000w bulb), sometimes spending a lil extra turns out to be worth it in the long run. Good luck on your grow.


I can attest that this logic certainly applies to grow tents as well. I have pin holes all
over the door side of my original tent. I am buying Gorilla tents now.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I know totally off subject, buuuuut. What brand trailer is that? Do you like it, any complaints?


No worries 1kemosabe. It's actually called a Bakfiets, well in The Netherlands it is. Basically translated it means bike with a tray, lol. It comes from a company called, wait for it.....www.bakfiets.nl 
This is the one we have, https://www.bakfiets.nl/modellen/cargobike-lang it's called a cargo long. Cost nearly 2k euros but we decided not to have a car since we live in Amsterdam so it's a no brainer. You then buy what they call a "tent" to sit on the cargo tray which gives the wee dudes rain and wind cover.





We love it and wouldn't be without it. I can get the dudes from a-b as fast as a car. And I can even go to the garden centre for supplies when needed...as fast as a car. Driving is a PITA in Amsterdam. If I need a car I rent one. Reminds me...anyone needing a garage in Amsterdam I have one for rent lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2017)

budolskie said:


> New toy on the way, I can't wait....
> @whodatnation
> Any tips for me on temps and times for best results View attachment 3886065



I shot for 190f for 60 seconds at a time,,, higher temps get some more oil but you start to smell and hear oils burning.


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 1, 2017)

got my plc today


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 1, 2017)

Threw the 6'er in the mixer... they're loving it!


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 1, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> I shot for 190f for 60 seconds at a time,,, higher temps get some more oil but you start to smell and hear oils burning.


I do 3 hours 95 f while I'm blasting co2 over the ladies.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> I shot for 190f for 60 seconds at a time,,, higher temps get some more oil but you start to smell and hear oils burning.


I'm interested in these. Where can I find a vendor? Is this the same as a t-shirt press?


cof


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2017)

Go on @doublejj 's thread. He built his own and it is killer!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Go on @doublejj 's thread. He built his own and it is killer!


I saw that and see the 20 ton press, but what and where can I find the low heat unit?


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Have a acquaintance on another forum who is building one very similar to this elysian research drip tech, but its only a portion of the price. The whole kit weighs about 70 pounds and thats with a hydraulic ram. Its very similar to this, but way less cost
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJY81MHASfR/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

The heat units are the same ones used for a dnail, enail, etc. If you are on Instagram check out @timewizard


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The heat units are the same ones used for a dnail, enail, etc. If you are on Instagram check out @timewizard


I'm not an instantgramer and am unsure about what you refer to.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

No worries, you can find a good bit of info from JJ's thread on here. The heated plates used in the presses are heated with the same units people use with their electric nails/dab setups.... @doublejj definitely a good source as he's been playing for a bit. @Aeroknow is a good source of info too


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2017)

I saw doublejj's 20 ton rosin thread, but didn't see specifics on the heat unit, I'm not familiar with the nail/dab heat units.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I saw doublejj's 20 ton rosin thread, but didn't see specifics on the heat unit, I'm not familiar with the nail/dab heat units.
> 
> 
> cof


Heres one: https://710snob.com/product-category/rosin-tech/
They ordered heated plates from here: http://www.lowtemp-plates.com/products/lowtemp-press-pre-order

Bunch more:
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/happybuddapress/

https://hardpressco.com/

https://710snob.com/product-category/rosin-tech/

http://www.newvape.com/errlpress/

http://www.domeless.com/?page_id=5#!/Mr-Rosin-Free-Shipping/p/55666627

http://www.highfivevape.com/online-shop/rosin-presses/HIGH5_Manual_Rosin_Press

http://www.medisunfarmsconcentrates.com/product-category/d-i-y/

http://www.rosinplatesrus.com/

http://www.lowtemp-plates.com/products/lowtemp-press-pre-order

https://www.instagram.com/brupress/

https://www.instagram.com/timewizard_greyfox/


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres one: https://710snob.com/product-category/rosin-tech/
> They ordered heated plates from here: http://www.lowtemp-plates.com/products/lowtemp-press-pre-order
> 
> Bunch more:
> ...


Thank you


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> cof


More than welcome brother


----------



## RonBurgundysMustache (Feb 1, 2017)

Any of you guys recommend any ballasts in particular for 600w? I have two BlockBuster 8" with Eye Hortilux Blue for veg and Eye Hortilux Super HPS lamps. My old galaxy's shit the bed and am a bit out of touch with what's good for 2017 or what still carries the torch. Thanks a ton. I appreciate any help!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 1, 2017)

My girls


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 1, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3891191 View attachment 3891192 My girls


Ohhhh....ohhhhh...ohhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2017)

RonBurgundysMustache said:


> Any of you guys recommend any ballasts in particular for 600w? I have two BlockBuster 8" with Eye Hortilux Blue for veg and Eye Hortilux Super HPS lamps. My old galaxy's shit the bed and am a bit out of touch with what's good for 2017 or what still carries the torch. Thanks a ton. I appreciate any help!


They are pretty much all the same.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2017)

Beautiful new light there jacrispy!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2017)

RonBurgundysMustache said:


> I'm having a hard time choosing between the Solis Tek 600w SE/DE, Eye Hortilux Gold 600w, and the Galaxy select-a-watt 600w.
> 
> 
> I do see that the galaxy specifically mentions the Sun System branded hoods which I will be using (Sun System Blockbuster 8"). However my lamps will be Eye Hortilux Blue MH for veg then Eye Hortilux Super HPS for bloom which would make the case for the Eye Hortilux Gold ballast? The three ballasts listed here are all 120v/240v capable although I will be using only 120v with my two 600w lights in my 8x4x7 tent so that doesn't matter to me much. Aside from that, price point is fairly the same with them all within the $160-$180 each price tags. I'm not asking for someone to tell me to get something, I came to this thread for this purpose in hoping your experiences would give me better insight as I have never used any of these models and don't want to regret this decision as I am fairly strapped for cash but can afford the initial start up with tax season here. I would have posted links but I'm a new member and apparently can't do that yet. I appreciate any input, I just keep getting a vague input or am being patronized as I had I on grasscity. Thank you RIU!


I think what people are trying to say is that, really there is not that much difference. Unless you are running 1000s of these lights in an industrial set up the % differences are not going to be noticed at a hobby grower level. They will all serve you well.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 2, 2017)

RonBurgundysMustache said:


> I'm having a hard time choosing between the Solis Tek 600w SE/DE, Eye Hortilux Gold 600w, and the Galaxy select-a-watt 600w.
> 
> 
> I do see that the galaxy specifically mentions the Sun System branded hoods which I will be using (Sun System Blockbuster 8"). However my lamps will be Eye Hortilux Blue MH for veg then Eye Hortilux Super HPS for bloom which would make the case for the Eye Hortilux Gold ballast? The three ballasts listed here are all 120v/240v capable although I will be using only 120v with my two 600w lights in my 8x4x7 tent so that doesn't matter to me much. Aside from that, price point is fairly the same with them all within the $160-$180 each price tags. I'm not asking for someone to tell me to get something, I came to this thread for this purpose in hoping your experiences would give me better insight as I have never used any of these models and don't want to regret this decision as I am fairly strapped for cash but can afford the initial start up with tax season here. I would have posted links but I'm a new member and apparently can't do that yet. I appreciate any input, I just keep getting a vague input or am being patronized as I had I on grasscity. Thank you RIU!


If they're all the same price I bet they come from the same manufacture in china.
All the same


----------



## RonBurgundysMustache (Feb 2, 2017)

DST said:


> I think what people are trying to say is that, really there is not that much difference. Unless you are running 1000s of these lights in an industrial set up the % differences are not going to be noticed at a hobby grower level. They will all serve you well.



Thank you. I'll pick from the hat then haha. I hear you, was just seeing if anyone had bad experiences with any of these in particular at higher rates than the others. Thanks for taking the time again to respond.


----------



## RonBurgundysMustache (Feb 2, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> If they're all the same price I bet they come from the same manufacture in china.
> All the same



Yes. They are all China made I believe. Not sure about the manufacture. Thanks for your input. As I said, I'll just pick from the hat and hope for the best haha. Take care.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 2, 2017)

RonBurgundysMustache said:


> I'm having a hard time choosing between the Solis Tek 600w SE/DE, Eye Hortilux Gold 600w, and the Galaxy select-a-watt 600w.
> 
> 
> I do see that the galaxy specifically mentions the Sun System branded hoods which I will be using (Sun System Blockbuster 8"). However my lamps will be Eye Hortilux Blue MH for veg then Eye Hortilux Super HPS for bloom which would make the case for the Eye Hortilux Gold ballast? The three ballasts listed here are all 120v/240v capable although I will be using only 120v with my two 600w lights in my 8x4x7 tent so that doesn't matter to me much. Aside from that, price point is fairly the same with them all within the $160-$180 each price tags. I'm not asking for someone to tell me to get something, I came to this thread for this purpose in hoping your experiences would give me better insight as I have never used any of these models and don't want to regret this decision as I am fairly strapped for cash but can afford the initial start up with tax season here. I would have posted links but I'm a new member and apparently can't do that yet. I appreciate any input, I just keep getting a vague input or am being patronized as I had I on grasscity. Thank you RIU!


100% of my tax check is going to the grow setup... just filed lol! Adding a 20 feed drip setup in the new veg room.. right on!


----------



## RonBurgundysMustache (Feb 2, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> If they're all the same price I bet they come from the same manufacture in china.
> All the same



It appears the Galaxy and the Solis Tek are made in China but the Hortilux Gold is made in Mentor, Ohio. Looks like that'll be the deciding factor then!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I'm interested in these. Where can I find a vendor? Is this the same as a t-shirt press?
> 
> 
> cof


http://www.heatpressnation.com/hpn-rosintech-series-6-x-6-heat-press-machine.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term={keyword}&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping&gpla={ifpe:pe}{ifpla:pla}&keyword={keyword}&campaign={campaignid}&content={creative}&keyword=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CMLe6ouc8tECFcm1wAodprYObA


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 2, 2017)

Day two under 600 hps...25 days on 12She's just loving it!


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 2, 2017)

all 3


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.heatpressnation.com/hpn-rosintech-series-6-x-6-heat-press-machine.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term={keyword}&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping&gpla={ifpee}{ifplala}&keyword={keyword}&campaign={campaignid}&content={creative}&keyword=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CMLe6ouc8tECFcm1wAodprYObA


Three bills?!?! Does it work? LOL . Thanks for the tip Who.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.heatpressnation.com/hpn-rosintech-series-6-x-6-heat-press-machine.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term={keyword}&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping&gpla={ifpee}{ifplala}&keyword={keyword}&campaign={campaignid}&content={creative}&keyword=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CMLe6ouc8tECFcm1wAodprYObA


Thank you. I now have one on order.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> http://www.heatpressnation.com/hpn-rosintech-series-6-x-6-heat-press-machine.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term={keyword}&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping&gpla={ifpee}{ifplala}&keyword={keyword}&campaign={campaignid}&content={creative}&keyword=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CMLe6ouc8tECFcm1wAodprYObA


Cof must have bought the.last one as it's out of stock lol
How the devil are you whodatnation?...swimming in a sea of buds I hope


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2017)

I have shit Spanish ballasts and they seem to work OK
Fireballs with a smidgen of colour already dripping out. 
 
Gg4
 
 
And my mecca. Always have a smile walking towards this place. They serve wonderful beir.
 
My OG coming along. 
 
Peace
DST


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2017)

DST said:


> Cof must have bought the.last one as it's out of stock lol
> How the devil are you whodatnation?...swimming in a sea of buds I hope


I just saw the email confirmation and the item is currently on backorder.....I'll see how long this takes.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2017)

Let us know. I might get one. :0)

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 3, 2017)

My 8x4 
Gorrila glue 

And little mix


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2017)

budolskie said:


> My 8x4
> Gorrila glue View attachment 3892225
> 
> And little mix View attachment 3892226


Hey Bud, how much did you pay for your rosin press (inc shipping)?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 3, 2017)

275 plus 12.50 secobd hand but I'm having a bit trouble as on the thermostat seems dodgy and he's had the parcel insured telling me to claim and I can keep the press and the insurance


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Feb 3, 2017)

Little update.

Got everything besides a carbon filter, buddy from a dispensary is gonna hook me up with some Clones to get going while i get my Mothers goin.

4x4 scrog 16x 1 gln pots under a 600 watt.

Hopefully I'll have plants in the pots by Monday.

Quick question, I have a ton of pretty good soil I made myself and plan on feeding throughout the whole cycle just teas. This is an outdoor mix from
Last year, I gave about 700 glns. and only need about 16 glns.

Since I'm using clones do you think I'd be better off just reusing the soil or buying some FFOF since I'll be feeding with teas.

Here's a current pic of what I got, only 25 sq.
Ft used up here (16sqft canopy), have about another 80 sq ft available to use, just don't wanna go over my head and would prefer to start small.

Got a nice air cooled hood and 6" inline fan, just need to get the carbon filter and I'm good to go.

Apologize for being such a noob indoors haha, only have outdoor experience.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2017)

Your own soil in my opinion. I am reusing medium that's been going for some years now. I just add a decent shop bought soil if I need to top up, which I am doing just now as I am leaving my reconditioned stuff until the Spring grows.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2017)

budolskie said:


> 275 plus 12.50 secobd hand but I'm having a bit trouble as on the thermostat seems dodgy and he's had the parcel insured telling me to claim and I can keep the press and the insurance


That sounds a bit iffy to me mate.


----------



## budolskie (Feb 3, 2017)

Exactly what av says to the person the press works as such just one screen what tells what temp is of that place just has this on the. Screen 

But the plate is still hot


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2017)

Contact the people who made it. Maybe it's fucked, maybe it needs reset?!?!. I reckon if you ask them in a way that doesn't sound like you are trying to blag a new machine then they will probably help you. You could always see if the plates change heat when you press the up or down button by using an infra red thermometer and checking the plates directly. I assume it would also let you know when it gets to a specific temperature and the timings of the press...just guessing.


----------



## green217 (Feb 3, 2017)

Been thinking about making a press too. Shit ive never seen rosin or a dab, much less smoke it. From what i understand the T-shirt press design isn't optimal. Wanna diy option. Gotta check double j's thread out.


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 3, 2017)

some 4 footers for the cobs


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Feb 3, 2017)

DST said:


> Your own soil in my opinion. I am reusing medium that's been going for some years now. I just add a decent shop bought soil if I need to top up, which I am doing just now as I am leaving my reconditioned stuff until the Spring grows.


Glad to hear that, not like 2 bags of FFOF would of broken the bank or anything, but was curios as to if my soil would be a better medium since I know what's in it and I already use it and feed my photos with teas.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2017)

The unit from China was $149 with $163 shipping and 4 weeks time.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> The unit from China was $149 with $163 shipping and 4 weeks time.
> 
> 
> cof


You may find that's also where the US one comes from as well.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> The unit from China was $149 with $163 shipping and 4 weeks time.
> 
> 
> cof


Alibaba has some good ones...

Hello all.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Alibaba has some good ones...
> 
> Hello all.


Glad to see you pop up.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2017)

The dude Ma from Alibaba has some interesting things to say about the US economy. Switched on character.

Good to see ya Gen


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2017)

DST said:


> The dude Ma from Alibaba has some interesting things to say about the US economy. Switched on character.
> 
> Good to see ya Gen


This place is running fast,on a ice covered lakes.....going nowhere fast.

I wish the us would let me leave, but I got a felony....so they hold me hostage....lol

RIU needs to buy a island....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

The US is so fucking disconnected I bet you can still get a passport with that felony, I know numerous people who have, and then......gtfo


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> This place is running fast,on a ice covered lakes.....going nowhere fast.
> 
> I wish the us would let me leave, but I got a felony....so they hold me hostage....lol
> 
> RIU needs to buy a island....


Good to see you.
I have a felony conviction and a passport.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Me too...and have since renewed passport... Overseas


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2017)

Think I'll apply for a Dutch passport. Ye olde British passport isn't what is use to be lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 3, 2017)

budolskie said:


> Exactly what av says to the person the press works as such just one screen what tells what temp is of that place just has this on the. Screen View attachment 3892268
> 
> But the plate is still hot



FYI. Those type of hand press rosin presses are no good. Expect to pay way more than 3bills for a decent production setup. Rosinrevolution.com has plates. 

Your better off getting one of these made for rosin from roztech. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/232198030768?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D164965185820_324272%26itemid%3D232198030768%26targetid%3D271413281910%26rpc%3D0.11%26rpc_upld_id%3D104312%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F232198030768%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9031472%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D714751104%26adgroupid%3D42866488452%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-271413281910%26gclid%3DCOink5uG9dECFQuifgod_YYHNg%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1163027559742&ul_noapp=true

Put it into a vise and bam. This one is made for more pressure than a normal hair straightener and it goes to lower heats.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2017)

That was not a $300 rig there though. :0)


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 3, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3892830 View attachment 3892831


Damn


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3892830 View attachment 3892831


You must have arms of steel who. Woot of folks had bad luck w getting consistent pressure/yeild. That looks a beut though


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI. Those type of hand press rosin presses are no good. Expect to pay way more than 3bills for a decent production setup. Rosinrevolution.com has plates.
> 
> Your better off getting one of these made for rosin from roztech. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/232198030768?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D164965185820_324272%26itemid%3D232198030768%26targetid%3D271413281910%26rpc%3D0.11%26rpc_upld_id%3D104312%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F232198030768%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9031472%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D714751104%26adgroupid%3D42866488452%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-271413281910%26gclid%3DCOink5uG9dECFQuifgod_YYHNg%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1163027559742&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Put it into a vise and bam. This one is made for more pressure than a normal hair straightener and it goes to lower heats.


Lol. So now we got to wait on rosin tech improving.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

They got it down pretty good already. I know a pretty sharp cat on another forum together with a guy who designed heated plates have come up with a design which is highly portable, much lighter weight, with the carrying capacity of the larger presses; it employs a hydraulic ram (a very good hydraulic ram). Its more for commercial purposes, but for about 2k USD you can have a professional setup. Whole thing is around 70 pounds.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2017)

Whodatnation' one looks like its doing the business just fine. 
Fuk me think I'll stick to rolling papers lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

They range though eh, they'll come down like everything else does. I hear you, I got a desktop vape and papers....


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2017)

Breakfast of champions mate (insert tea/coffee as per preference).

And this Engineers Dream F5. Node 7 with 11 leafers and it just has that look that says "I am going to be colourful".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

DST said:


> Breakfast of champions mate (insert tea/coffee as per preference).
> View attachment 3893004
> And this Engineers Dream F5. Node 7 with 11 leafers and it just has that look that says "I am going to be colourful".
> View attachment 3893005


Beautiful. I have a selection growing now, but nothing near done, and nothing in the jars. I have black Viet coffee daily, iced, no sugar, usually with a cone too


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2017)

My December holiday has basically put me behind a month stash wise.....there may (will) be trouble ahead lol. I normally just get some on tic until harvest comes through. Not happened for a good while though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

DST said:


> My December holiday has basically put me behind a month stash wise.....there may (will) be trouble ahead lol. I normally just get some on tic until harvest comes through. Not happened for a good while though.


That was your crazy holiday trip? Yeah I hear ya buddy. Just soldier on here, not much else to do


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2017)

DST said:


> Breakfast of champions mate (insert tea/coffee as per preference).
> View attachment 3893004
> And this Engineers Dream F5. Node 7 with 11 leafers and it just has that look that says "I am going to be colourful".
> View attachment 3893005


Any idea how she yields tastes?


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 4, 2017)

some t-5s & reflectors


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2017)

30+ days before I fill my jars...
 
Dessert breath


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2017)

That looks so nice genuine. What a beautiful thing to look forward to. I hope you have something nice to smoke in the mean time.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That looks so nice genuine. What a beautiful thing to look forward to. I hope you have something nice to smoke in the mean time.


Surprisingly,the village people have some good nug (orange blossom) around..


----------



## ganjafather27 (Feb 4, 2017)

Decided to go with a 600w in a 4x4 for my 2nd grow. Im diggin it so far

day 30
critical kush & a couple freebies - lemon amnesia, sapphire og, cotton candy


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Any idea how she yields tastes?


Gies a second to let me grow the fukker first lad lol. It's from seed.


genuity said:


> 30+ days before I fill my jars...
> View attachment 3893241
> Dessert breath


Looks FAB that.




ganjafather27 said:


> Decided to go with a 600w in a 4x4 for my 2nd grow. Im diggin it so far
> 
> day 30
> critical kush & a couple freebies - lemon amnesia, sapphire og, cotton candy
> ...


Very nice frosty lady. Happy plants.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 5, 2017)

Lookin good boys and gals, happy tokin, on a side note , i am a temporary falcons fan , but a lifelong patriots hater, lets go dirty birds!


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Lookin good boys and gals, happy tokin, on a side note , i am a temporary falcons fan , but a lifelong patriots hater, lets go dirty birds!


Superb bowl time?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2017)

Lol at superb


----------



## tharoomman (Feb 5, 2017)

This whole grow is an adventure for me...so many firsts this time around 

Monster cropped Chocolote Mint OG(HSO)


60 day lemons going under the 12:12 soon.

I'm struggling a little, but I think I'm getting ahead of the curve now.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Superb bowl time?


I don't know if superb is possible, but the game is today.
There's a news report of a falcon fan betting 1.1 mil and giving 3 points.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2017)

Javadog said:


>


Lol....too funny JD.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Purple cadillac
Psycho Killer the shorter pheno
Tangie

Dream Queen

Group shot


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow bassman! Looks tasty like a bar b que....lot of reds and oranges make those buds look crazy like a psycho killer . Those red stems look like blood . Sativa long skinny leaves.tangie looks proper. Dream queen looks to have a cal mag deficiency. Group shot is impressive . Nice work! I'm jealous!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow bassman! Looks tasty like a bar b que....lot of reds and oranges make those buds look crazy like a psycho killer . Those red stems look like blood . Sativa long skinny leaves.tangie looks proper. Dream queen looks to have a cal mag deficiency. Group shot is impressive . Nice work! I'm jealous!!


They were all water only fed for ease, but might have needed some teas or something.
I have the other tent pics in the BB thread


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> They were all water only fed for ease, but might have needed some teas or something.
> I have the other tent pics in the BB thread


Yeah looking on point brother. How much longer till finish you think? I was thinking the Dream Queen is just finishing up?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Breakfast of champions mate (insert tea/coffee as per preference).
> View attachment 3893004
> And this Engineers Dream F5. Node 7 with 11 leafers and it just has that look that says "I am going to be colourful".
> View attachment 3893005


Is that tea? It looks like tea and cream or milk to me . The engineer dream looks so nice! That's funny you can already tell it's going to be a beautiful one. I can see why . It's so vibrantly saying " I am loving life!" Is it a female?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Tea and Milk in Europe is like Coffee and Milk in the West


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah looking on point brother. How much longer till finish you think? I was thinking the Dream Queen is just finishing up?


I am at day 51, and they (Dark Heart Nursery) say 7-8 weeks and Ill have to scope them tomorrow and see. They keep popping new pistils.....


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 5, 2017)

This whole friggin *thread*....I'm bustin nuts...._nice_ job, growers.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that tea? It looks like tea and cream or milk to me . The engineer dream looks so nice! That's funny you can already tell it's going to be a beautiful one. I can see why . It's so vibrantly saying " I am loving life!" Is it a female?


I want to flower that when its back in stock


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I am at day 51, and they (Dark Heart Nursery) say 7-8 weeks and Ill have to scope them tomorrow and see. They keep popping new pistils.....


Some throw new pistils right on through....check those trichs


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I want to flower that when its back in stock


I've taken a few dozen 'bag seeds' to sprout and (intentionally) let them croak. Absorbing all the info I can is the name of the game. One of the sprouts grew to nearly 3" tall and formed a leaf just from sitting in an open window for a few days. 
I wonder: The seeds that I've been spreading along the back alley for about a year now....do they freeze and become void, or could there be some wild action out there?

I'd planned to do it *for real* this weekend, but wifey had other plans.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I've taken a few dozen 'bag seeds' to sprout and (intentionally) let them croak. Absorbing all the info I can is the name of the game. One of the sprouts grew to nearly 3" tall and formed a leaf just from sitting in an open window for a few days.
> I wonder: The seeds that I've been spreading along the back alley for about a year now....do they freeze and become void, or could there be some wild action out there?
> 
> I'd planned to do it *for real* this weekend, but wifey had other plans.


Seeds are pretty reslient.
My brother threw bagseed in his backyard and several popped up and actually grew and he didnt water or anything

Post some pics if you do and ask for help if you need it theres lots of knowledge in this thread.
these guys and gals taught me to grow


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> " I am loving life!" Is it a female?





Spoiler


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Some of those wild seeds will probably sprout along the back alley. If they already sprouted and it froze then they are cashed out, but if they never popped first, still a chance they start popping up if they are viable.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tea and Milk in Europe is like Coffee and Milk in the West


Yeah I know. My mother was from Holland and had me drinking tea at a very young age .


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2017)

Not sure if she's a girly yet Ambs. Got a few phenos going so I am hoping for a nice selection.
And yup. That is a cup of tea with milk. Mainland Europe most folks drink their tea without milk.....they kind of introduce the tea bags to the water and whip it away. In the UK the spoon should be able to stand up in your tea lol.....Milk is very much a customary additive in the UK.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

Is the spoon standing in the UK from the milk or the sugar? lol. Yeah I was talking about the UK specifically I guess. Never spent much time anywhere else in Europe except Denmark & Norway and they are all coffee there, or at least the people I was around were


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2017)

Like morning ablutions are not already fun.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is the spoon standing in the UK from the milk or the sugar? lol. Yeah I was talking about the UK specifically I guess. Never spent much time anywhere else in Europe except Denmark & Norway and they are all coffee there, or at least the people I was around were


The scandic folk are big coffee drinkers indeed. And lol at the sugar....yer probably right on the money there.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 6, 2017)

DST said:


> Like morning ablutions are not already fun.
> View attachment 3894605


I was just in replacing the roll that my daughter left empty.
Good thing I was just standing and not sitting lol.

Only guy in the house and so I hate hearing the screeches if theres a spider.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I was just in replacing the roll that my daughter left empty.
> Good thing I was just standing and not sitting lol.
> 
> Only guy in the house and so I hate hearing the screeches if theres a spider.


The empty roll thing....that's always fun too lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

DST said:


> The empty roll thing....that's always fun too lol.


its not too bad if its in your own house, its when you are out somewhere and forget to look first lol


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2017)

I question the need for companies to create a yogurt that has smarties on the top of the yogurt top sitting under a see through plastic lid. Who the Fuk needs smarties in their yogurt. And the supermarket's that place said item at toddler accessible vision and reaching distance. Queue bloody supermarket meltdown. I then had a lady come up to me and tell me my son was probably sick and not being naughty....gee thanks lady that really helps as I drag my screaming child from the shop. She then came up to me outside and repeated the sick thing and told me how we are "all sick". Last time I go to the discount supermarket.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

DST said:


> I question the need for companies to create a yogurt that has smarties on the top of the yogurt top sitting under a see through plastic lid. Who the Fuk needs smarties in their yogurt. And the supermarket's that place said item at toddler accessible vision and reaching distance. Queue bloody supermarket meltdown. I then had a lady come up to me and tell me my son was probably sick and not being naughty....gee thanks lady that really helps as I drag my screaming child from the shop. She then came up to me outside and repeated the sick thing and told me how we are "all sick". Last time I go to the discount supermarket.


money money money, welcome to my world of thoughts....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

Companies can package and sell whatever they want, and they do. They sell TRASH. Whatever 3 letter agency oversees that, doesnt really oversee shit except for the money they count...I hear you buddy


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2017)

DST said:


> I question the need for companies to create a yogurt that has smarties on the top of the yogurt top sitting under a see through plastic lid. Who the Fuk needs smarties in their yogurt. And the supermarket's that place said item at toddler accessible vision and reaching distance. Queue bloody supermarket meltdown. I then had a lady come up to me and tell me my son was probably sick and not being naughty....gee thanks lady that really helps as I drag my screaming child from the shop. She then came up to me outside and repeated the sick thing and told me how we are "all sick". Last time I go to the discount supermarket.


she is definitely sick.


cof


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2017)

Well that was a forced vacation.....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> Well that was a forced vacation.....


I was searching for a reason why RIU was down and found a thread on another forum bashing the RIU crowd. I joined and let them know we are good ppl lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I was searching for a reason why RIU was down and found a thread on another forum bashing the RIU crowd. I joined and let them know we are good ppl lol


That's what's up...
At least they are thinking about us


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> That's what's up...
> At least they are thinking about us


Another guy stated that RIU was the best source for COB education and I confirmed that also
and said that you guys taught me to grow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2017)

Been getting fucked up on some amazing dark chocolate. Show you it once the site image uploads work again. Rollitup notorious for complete meltdowns like this . Some things never change round here.


----------



## DankaDank (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> RIU was the best source for COB education


It all started here.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

DankaDank said:


> It all started here.


Yeah it did and I am so glad I learned, and enjoy doing it actually.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2017)

I figured with the site down for so long there would be huge improvements and awesome new features to play with when it came back up...But NO! Same old platform and boring emojis. Ever check out IC mag forum and their emojis ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I figured with the site down for so long there would be huge improvements and awesome new features to play with when it came back up...But NO! Same old platform and boring emojis. Ever check out IC mag forum and their emojis ?


should see what we have at riddlem3......anyway same ole tired shat


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> should see what we have at riddlem3......anyway same ole tired shat


Oh yeah I remember bushy bush told me that those emoji were like xxx and thought in my best interest not to expose myself to such things.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh yeah I remember bushy bush told me that those emoji were like xxx and thought in my best interest not to expose myself to such things.


lol they arent all like that, there are ladies there too....


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice break everyone


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Nice break everyone


Yes and still on a break of sorts without pics


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yes and still on a break of sorts without pics


Man.I got some Grapestomper X Grapestomper og pics that is every so bulbous..


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man.I got some Grapestomper X Grapestomper og pics that is every so bulbous..


I am picturing them in my head, they say the power of imagination....


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 10, 2017)

Heir of the Dog....




cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Heir of the Dog....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Those Dog pics with the huge colas are really nice!


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2017)

Can't see heir of the dog pic.....boooo


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yes and still on a break of sorts without pics


True bass. Positive thing is I have been reading books again.


----------



## Superfen (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all I have a og kush first time pheno as I have only done autos lol well she is 71 days in veg I took cuttings 16 of them all good give 4 away so 12 left the question is how long will she take when I put her in flower on 12/12 ? I am setting up small tent for her today by tonight she is gonna be in it whatever lol I have a stretch net as well not done any training as it's my first attempt here is some pics it's 600 hps soil with the usual nutes i.e. Cal/ mag an veg can't post pic comes up server error but will try again later


----------



## Superfen (Feb 11, 2017)

Superfen said:


> Hi all I have a og kush first time pheno as I have only done autos lol well she is 71 days in veg I took cuttings 16 of them all good give 4 away so 12 left the question is how long will she take when I put her in flower on 12/12 ? I am setting up small tent for her today by tonight she is gonna be in it whatever lol I have a stretch net as well not done any training as it's my first attempt here is some pics it's 600 hps soil with the usual nutes i.e. Cal/ mag an veg can't post pic comes up server error but will try again later


I also go blue cheese auto gorilla glue autos blackberry/moneybush auto on about 73days so far also other autos which I planted a couple of weeks later I am addicted to growing I think lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man.I got some Grapestomper X Grapestomper og pics that is every so bulbous..


Forget the pics I need some of those lol. @genuity hopeful there still a few badasses in this 1/2 pack I have left of Aloha Grape Stomper a male and a female....


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Can't see heir of the dog pic.....boooo


It is a picture of a 2" X 3" baggie full of mature seeds......pics still aren't displaying, except when I edit



cof


----------



## green217 (Feb 11, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> It is a picture of a 2" X 3" baggie full of mature seeds......pics still aren't displaying, except when I edit
> 
> 
> 
> cof


ha, thanks for the secret to seeing pics now. Clicked reply on this post and there is the pic! wtf is the deal? taking a minute to get things back going on riu?


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2017)

DST said:


> True bass. Positive thing is I have been reading books again.


Coloring book? 

Lol

A book,without pics is like RIU right now...makes my head hurt.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 11, 2017)

Just seeing if this works for temp, my new little sprouts under the orange glow

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQYOHoUgDYBGk31vk97t4tIfILIVO7L6a2Fg8o0/


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Advice needed
Smells from Dog and others is causing real havoc here.
I flower in my bedroom and cant cut holes to filter out.
Tents are small and so dont have filters inside them
My daughter got sent homefrom school for smelling like weed!
She goes back in 3 days so I can order stuff from Amazon Prime.
I am thinking about more filters or ozone generator that doesnt filter outside
Im not sure if this is safe for us in dont carefully, and not even sure if it will affect plants.

Any advice will be great.
\Also owner is anti weed and lives in the adjoining side on duplex and the smell is outside house/flat


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Advice needed
> Smells from Dog and others is causing real havoc here.
> I flower in my bedroom and cant cut holes to filter out.
> Tents are small and so dont have filters inside them
> ...


Move or stop growing. No easy solution I can think of in the meantime.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Advice needed
> Smells from Dog and others is causing real havoc here.
> I flower in my bedroom and cant cut holes to filter out.
> Tents are small and so dont have filters inside them
> ...


Sounds like you need a big filter/ fan set up....can 75 & 10in vortex fan
Just set it in the room with the tents,to scrub the air.

And cook more bacon,it will help save the planet.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

genuity said:


> Sounds like you need a big filter/ fan set up....can 75 & 10in vortex fan
> Just set it in the room with the tents,to scrub the air.
> 
> And cook more bacon,it will help save the planet.


is it ok to breathe that air?
Will it hurts terps on plants?

I am in tents room all day and night now since I am always in bed with pain so Ill breathe the scrubbed air


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Move or stop growing. No easy solution I can think of in the meantime.


Cant do wither of those lol for financial reasons.
I mean I cant afford to move or buy weed from dispensary


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2017)

Scrub the dog. Scrub that dog. Cook onions in your frying pan till they burn.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Scrub the dog. Scrub that dog. Cook onions in your frying pan till they burn.


The smell permeates my daughters clothes when they air dry in house.
Maybe a big scrubber and fed into the A/C ducting to spread around the house


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> is it ok to breathe that air?
> Will it hurts terps on plants?
> 
> I am in tents room all day and night now since I am always in bed with pain so Ill breathe the scrubbed air


It's no problem, also grab a few ona spray cans,with automatic sprayer...put them around the house....they do work,and well...http://onaonline.com/products/


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

genuity said:


> It's no problem, also grab a few ona spray cans,with automatic sprayer...put them around the house....they do work,and well...http://onaonline.com/products/


Ok Ill try the spray
I want to do several things so we dont get a social worker at the door lol

For some reason Cali residents cant buy ozone generators.
I have smell from attic vents somehow under the gutters so only 7 feet up or so and an ozone machine on a timer in the attic would be awesome for stopping smell outside I think.
I need to buy one and have it sent to someone else then resent to me lol


----------



## green217 (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The smell permeates my daughters clothes when they air dry in house.
> Maybe a big scrubber and fed into the A/C ducting to spread around the house


put them in there own tent with a Can filter hooked up depending on size of your room you are scrubbing. I use a 6" 440cfm fan with a 6" Canlite filter from home depot. Works wonders for smell, couldn't grow with out it. Obviously wash all your girl's clothes, get some strong fabric softener for the dryer. good luck man, that is a serious problem with your little girl


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 11, 2017)

Keep your daughter's school clothes in a cedar chest, fold and put them away there immediately after removing from the dryer, it's how I keep the Catholic school uniforms so fresh and clean here


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

green217 said:


> put them in there own tent with a Can filter hooked up depending on size of your room you are scrubbing. I use a 6" 440cfm fan with a 6" Canlite filter from home depot. Works wonders for smell, couldn't grow with out it. Obviously wash all your girl's clothes, get some strong fabric softener for the dryer. good luck man, that is a serious problem with your little girl


My flimsy tents are way too small to fit filters inside 2'x4' tents.

Small tents huge smells


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Keep your daughter's school clothes in a cedar chest, fold and put them away there immediately after removing from the dryer, it's how I keep the Catholic school uniforms so fresh and clean here


She has a huge closet and several dressers of clothes lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

I think Ill buy one of everything, ionizer, ozone gen, carbon filter and ona sprayer.
After seeing what works I will likely return anything that doesnt help


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> She has a huge closet and several dressers of clothes lol


You can also get some cedar chips and toss a small bag of those in each drawer, they will exude that smell....We used to have a closet made of cedar at an old house and everything stored in there smelled of cedar....Put a box of it in the closet....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> You can also get some cedar chips and toss a small bag of those in each drawer, they will exude that smell....We used to have a closet made of cedar at an old house and everything stored in there smelled of cedar....Put a box of it in the closet....


I think I gotta keep bedroom (growroom) door shut and filter with carbon filter out window


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2017)

genuity said:


> Coloring book?
> 
> Lol
> 
> A book,without pics is like RIU right now...makes my head hurt.


Lol.....actually a book that is scarily fitting to the current time. It's a book by Lionel Shriver called the Mandibles. 
A Latino potus and the Chinese outsourcing their shit jobs to the US....fun read


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Lol.....actually a book that is scarily fitting to the current time. It's a book by Lionel Shriver called the Mandibles.
> A Latino potus and the Chinese outsourcing their shit jobs to the US....fun read


Idiocracy is a good doco about the modern times lmfao


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2017)

As an interim solution a bottle of fabreeze or whatever you call it these days. Air freshener for clothes.
If you lived in Holland your daughter would cycle to school...problem solved.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Problem solved, move to Holland


----------



## green217 (Feb 11, 2017)

DST said:


> As an interim solution a bottle of fabreeze or whatever you call it these days. Air freshener for clothes.
> If you lived in Holland your daughter would cycle to school...problem solved.


on a different note, met a guy at my local college year or so ago, was super impressed by his level of education. He told me that school there was much more advanced. In other words the math and programming that was hard or challenging for most US citizens in community college was taught to him in high school or earlier. He was super helpful in my Mechanical Physics class


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2017)

I was going to add the powered ona bucket Genuity. That along with a 
very large filter will do the trick. Keep the laundry out of the room too.

Good luck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2017)

Good luck With everything Bassman. I hope things work out fine . It might be a good time to get rid of a lot of your daughters old clothes . Have you thought about a capsule closet? I just started doing this and really like it. Be more with less.
http://bemorewithless.com/how-to-build-a-capsule-wardrobe/


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

DST said:


> As an interim solution a bottle of fabreeze or whatever you call it these days. Air freshener for clothes.
> If you lived in Holland your daughter would cycle to school...problem solved.


I did the febreeze thing and even did her backpack and whole car, still teachers talking among selves about they hate that smell FFS


Vnsmkr said:


> Problem solved, move to Holland


Seems Holland is reversing their outlook on weed now somewhat??


Javadog said:


> I was going to add the powered ona bucket Genuity. That along with a very large filter will do the trick. Keep the laundry out of the room too.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah 6"x39" scrubber in hallway outside room now. Buying more stuff also. I could try ona bucket also


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good luck With everything Bassman. I hope things work out fine . It might be a good time to get rid of a lot of your daughters old clothes . Have you thought about a capsule closet? I just started doing this and really like it. Be more with less.
> http://bemorewithless.com/how-to-build-a-capsule-wardrobe/


She does need to go through clothes, but getting a teen to do anything is a job!!
I like the mobile closet thing!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

green217 said:


> on a different note, met a guy at my local college year or so ago, was super impressed by his level of education. He told me that school there was much more advanced. In other words the math and programming that was hard or challenging for most US citizens in community college was taught to him in high school or earlier. He was super helpful in my Mechanical Physics class


US schools are a business and not really intended to make us smart but for profit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah I was joking bassman, looks like the laws are going backwards there. You could just move everyone out here where people dont GAF . Hell I have 2 large rooms open lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I was joking bassman, looks like the laws are going backwards there. You could just move everyone out here where people dont GAF . Hell I have 2 large rooms open lol


I wish dude, but my girl likes living in this shitty city


----------



## green217 (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> US schools are a business and not really intended to make us smart but for profit.


yeah they do have a lot of room for improvement imo


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2017)

What up crew. Been sometime. Been working 10 hr days, now as a diesel tech. Money's good too. Whent from $$1900 a month to $5000 a month. But I spend $ 1000 on tools, to, a month. So now I'm also putting money in my grow too. Going green house soon, with h.I.d lights to help out. And got my Indoor going too. 

B.B got any new strains? 

One's I'm working on. Are purple kush x dippsy.

harbordside clones, blue dream x cookies, purple Cadillac, purple gorilla, Chemdawg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2017)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What up crew. Been sometime. Been working 10 hr days, now as a diesel tech. Money's good too. Whent from $$1900 a month to $5000 a month. But I spend $ 1000 on tools, to, a month. So now I'm also putting money in my grow too. Going green house soon, with h.I.d lights to help out. And got my Indoor going too.
> 
> B.B got any new strains?
> 
> ...


Hey CCg, great to hear your going so well! Congratulations on the promotion and huge salary increase. That's so nice to hear! Good luck with your new garden and I hope the new strain you are working on is a huge success!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What up crew. Been sometime. Been working 10 hr days, now as a diesel tech. Money's good too. Whent from $$1900 a month to $5000 a month. But I spend $ 1000 on tools, to, a month. So now I'm also putting money in my grow too. Going green house soon, with h.I.d lights to help out. And got my Indoor going too.
> 
> B.B got any new strains?
> 
> ...


Whats the Purple Gorilla like?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Whats the Purple Gorilla like?


Not sure yet? About to clone it, flower it. Hear it's grapebbc.co tast


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2017)

Good to see you 209. Nothing released new for BB but a few new freebies strains (Deep Blue x Engineers Dream) and some s1 Hotdogs.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't see where it has effected the price in non-legal states.....

*Marijuana prices are plummeting because big businesses are flooding the market*

*Despite a rapidly growing market, the wholesale price of marijuana has been plummeting *
*For example, in Washington State, the price of a gram of marijuana has gone from $25 at the beginning of legalization to about $6 today*
*Big businesses have been blamed for the crash by growing more marijuana than the market demands *
*This is pushing out smaller marijuana businesses which can't keep up with the production *
*It's also hurting the states which aren't taking in as much tax revenue *
By Ashley Collman For Dailymail.com

Published: 09:16 EST, 13 February 2017 | Updated: 10:02 EST, 13 February 2017


By the end of this year, the majority of states will have legalized marijuana, leading to one of the fastest growing businesses in the U.S.

But wholesale prices for the drug are plummeting, which is bad for small businesses and the states that were among the first to legalize cannabis in the first place. 

In the past year, wholesale prices for marijuana fell 60 percent in 2016, from $2,500 to just $1,000 today, CannaSaver.com CEO Brian Shapiro told Forbes. 









The wholesale price of marijuana is plummeting because big businesses are flooding the market. Above, a man and a woman harvest marijuana at a Washington state grow facility in 2014

Experts say that the rapidly declining cost of marijuana is due to big businesses entering the market, which are growing more marijuana than there's a demand for -even with such a fast-growing customer base. 

Experts say that there are two ways businesses can compete in this new market: By developing new growing technologies or producing more.

But both of these measures are hard for small businesses to pull off. That's because the federal government still recognizes marijuana as an illegal drug and therefore pot businesses can't deal in traditional banks to get loans or set up checking accounts. 

Big business don't have this problem, and it's possible that they are purposefully flooding the market to push out smaller businesses. If they are successful, then they could raise the cost again by pulling back on production. 

The falling cost of marijuana is also a problem for the states which paved the way towards legalization. 

States like Colorado and Washington state collect tax revenue based on total sales. With lower prices, that means lower sales, and less tax revenue to take. 

Other states saw this problem and wrote their legislation regarding pot accordingly. 

For example, in California, the amount of tax revenue collected is pegged to the volume of pot sold not the price. 

For investors, this rapidly changing market is both a good and a bad thing. 

It's bad, because lower profit margins lead to less returns. 

But it's also good because investors will have a better idea of where to invest their money if the market is consolidated



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4219738/Marijuana-prices-plummeting-big-business.html#ixzz4YaCzop9w 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I don't see where it has effected the price in non-legal states.....
> 
> *Marijuana prices are plummeting because big businesses are flooding the market*
> 
> ...


Its not legal here but we damn sure arent seeing $25 a gram, More like $20 per gram at the 1/8 price, but still fairing better than out west


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 13, 2017)

I live in colorado and weed prices have dropped a lot since medical became legal , the dispensaries sell a gram for anywhere between 5-11$ and eighths from 15-30$, very very low prices.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 13, 2017)

Really sucks to see large corporations pushing the people who paved their way into a "new" industry out of the pricing game. Real people work too hard to go to market at 2 bils a zip, but what can be done to stop it? Short of all banding together and forming a large corporation or starting some sort of union to hold genetics in the right hands?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Really sucks to see large corporations pushing the people who paved their way into a "new" industry out of the pricing game. Real people work too hard to go to market at 2 bils a zip, but what can be done to stop it? Short of all banding together and forming a large corporation or starting some sort of union to hold genetics in the right hands?


Yea them fuckers got all the power, they even made it illegal to get homegrown buds lab tested here, everything's done by the corporations out here now. Sad part is money doesnt help them grow weed, the dispenaries buds are terrible quality for how much money they got invested, minimum start up costs are around 500,000$ , and they still can't grow half decent pot.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

@Bbcchance I know this is easier said than done, but why do we as humans always see things as "business opportunities"? Everyone grow their own and fuck buying anything from these cunts, they'll go out of business. I know I am different than everyone on that side of the world, but here I don't buy anything and I dont sell anything,* I make that choice*. Yeah I cant make a legal business out of it, but thats not my goal either. Corporations and governments can do what the fuck they want, doesnt concern me. If we want things to change, as humans, we need to band together and choose not to follow the same old tired fucked up monetary system, thats the only way imo. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

We can't win at their game....time to change the game in simple terms.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> We can't win at their game....time to change the game in simple terms.....


I wish it was that easy , problem is once there is a vested interest the game has already changed for the worse  politics are now involved and it's so sad to watch the masses be lied to and tricked, but honestly it's the same situation with our food


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Bbcchance I know this is easier said than done, but why do we as humans always see things as "business opportunities"? Everyone grow their own and fuck buying anything from these cunts, they'll go out of business. I know I am different than everyone on that side of the world, but here I don't buy anything and I dont sell anything,* I make that choice*. Yeah I cant make a legal business out of it, but thats not my goal either. Corporations and governments can do what the fuck they want, doesnt concern me. If we want things to change, as humans, we need to band together and choose not to follow the same old tired fucked up monetary system, thats the only way imo. Does that make any sense?


It does make sense vn, i wish the world could be that kind of place, but the unfortunate reality is that there are a lot of people who have made their living doing a job very well for a very long time and now they may be forced to find new ways of feeding their families because big business saw just what you described, a business opportunity. Its like rembrandt being pushed out of the art game by sherwin williams, not better paints, just more of them mass produced cheaper


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> It does make sense vn, i wish the world could be that kind of place, but the unfortunate reality is that there are a lot of people who have made their living doing a job very well for a very long time and now they may be forced to find new ways of feeding their families because big business saw just what you described, a business opportunity. Its like rembrandt being pushed out of the art game by sherwin williams, not better paints, just more of them mass produced cheaper


Thats why I said its time for a game change buddy....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Its easier than people think, we are the ones in control, only theres a bunch of goddamn sheep who dont think so, and think the system has to be followed.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyway, Im probably one of the few people in this world who think like this, or Im definitely the minority. Too many followers brother, far too many.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2017)

One way to survive is to create you own strain and patent it......he who has the gold can make the rules.


cof


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 13, 2017)

Had a great meeting with @moondance last night!

Brought him some flowers of his strain, Skunk Wrecked Widows, and we sampled the shit out of it. Stringent quality control testing performed, fo sho 

I was gifted some tester beans (OG Kush x Casey Jones x Qrazy Quake) and also a Plemon S1 which I'm sure will be tasty. 

Hopefully next meeting I'll pass along some BB#3 S1 beans along with flowers for additional testing. 


Good to see you again brother, keep up your hard work!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I don't see where it has effected the price in non-legal states.....
> 
> *Marijuana prices are plummeting because big businesses are flooding the market*
> 
> ...


You coudnt pay me to smoke a $6 gram of bud from a dispensary though lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I just saw the email confirmation and the item is currently on backorder.....I'll see how long this takes.
> 
> 
> cof


It showed up today and is heating for the first test run


cof


----------



## moondance (Feb 13, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Had a great meeting with @moondance last night!
> 
> Brought him some flowers of his strain, Skunk Wrecked Widows, and we sampled the shit out of it. Stringent quality control testing performed, fo sho
> 
> ...


Dude that was a blast I can't wait until next time. I got more people for game night we may have 2 tables going lol. I really appreciate the extra equipment you brought up for me to utilize. Can't thank ya enough brother. Love the 600 Club, Ive meet the best people here. Peace MD


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2017)

moondance said:


> Dude that was a blast I can't wait until next time. I got more people for game night we may have 2 tables going lol. I really appreciate the extra equipment you brought up for me to utilize. Can't thank ya enough brother. Love the 600 Club, Ive meet the best people here. Peace MD


Thanks MD for the package!


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Had a great meeting with @moondance last night!
> 
> Brought him some flowers of his strain, Skunk Wrecked Widows, and we sampled the shit out of it. Stringent quality control testing performed, fo sho
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> It showed up today and is heating for the first test run
> 
> 
> cof


Mmmmnnn. Excit8ng times cof enjoy.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Mmmmnnn. Excit8ng times cof enjoy.



I'm open to suggestions on how to obtain the best results


cof


----------



## moondance (Feb 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks MD for the package!


Any time Bro, I hope she does great for you. 8 weeks on the dot is cool to plan on in advance lol. MD


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I'm open to suggestions on how to obtain the best results
> 
> 
> cof


Probably best chat to whodatnation.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Probably best chat to whodatnation.


Good suggestion.
Whodat, where are you?


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

@whodatnation hooty hoo lol, someone is calling your name


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2017)

Howdy howdy  like allot of things I think the low and slow theory works well with rosin quality. Try something around 100f for a few min and see where that takes you,,, I've seen some vids of hydrolic presses going well under 100f for long periods of time oozing out some straight gooooooooooo.


Let us know how it goes!



Edit: the quality of material obviously makes a big difference. Dry sift is nice to press,,, bubble is more hassle but turns out lovely.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 24, 2017)

Of all the threads ive missed i missed this one the most. 

Morning 600!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Whodat. 
Early results with what I have been trying have not been very good
I'm not a fan of cold turkey.....glad to see riu is back. I was beginning to wonder if riu was r.i.p.


cof.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks Whodat.
> Early results with what I have been trying have not been very good
> I'm not a fan of cold turkey.....glad to see riu is back. I was beginning to wonder if riu was r.i.p.
> 
> ...


Prob not enough pressure for cool press.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2017)

Wagwan peeps. Done 3 harvests while riu's been down lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

And had three more children!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2017)

RIU looks empty now, likely scared most away with the nonsense going on over the last several weeks.

All the girls in my tents are coming down soon and will be exciting to try all the new strains.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> And had three more children!!!


That post really scared me Mo lol....my hair started falling out just thinking of it


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2017)

Ive got two over flowing tents now and a shit load of clones in my veg cupboard lol, alost back up to full speed lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2017)

For me anyway lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2017)

http://www.iflscience.com/technology/ikea-creates-free-diy-sustainable-indoor-garden-for-urban-living/

thought this was cool.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2017)

mr west said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/ikea-creates-free-diy-sustainable-indoor-garden-for-urban-living/
> 
> thought this was cool.


I agree, but it doesn't seem feasible for cannabis.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2017)

Im looking for a descrete apartment size cabinet with a most excellent air circulation system , lighting and filtration system and very quiet under $500. Something that looks like perhaps a simple dresser or woredrobe from the outside and shows zero signs of being a grow unit. That would be killer!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2017)

G units in the Netherlands do exact units like that Ambs. They ain't that cheap though.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2017)

My apologies.....g- tools.

http://www.g-tools.nl/cat/kweekkasten/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2017)

Those are SWEET DST. Shipping would be outrageous. I would love to have one of those .


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 26, 2017)

pics are back!
i added a few upgrades to my 600


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Im looking for a descrete apartment size cabinet with a most excellent air circulation system , lighting and filtration system and very quiet under $500. Something that looks like perhaps a simple dresser or woredrobe from the outside and shows zero signs of being a grow unit. That would be killer!


Build it!


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 26, 2017)

some bulk & peppermint kush chilling under a 315


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking good brother! 

My new auto run under the 600W Blue MH from Eye Hortilux about a week or less into this so far......


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

600w of 3590 COBs at different stages from front to back, back in business beatches 




Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

G you took down the 315's?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2017)

I am getting ready to start some seeds too!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mo let us know how that works I was eyeballing that setup on the burpee website the other night


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2017)

They had it at Home Depot! I got the Sunshine #4 there also.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 26, 2017)

Few (cough cough) shots from Day 68, will be harvesting this week then I have to shut flowering down for a while. 

Goji
 

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream #6
 

Bluepit
 

Cuvee not sure which #
 

Kimbo Kush
 

Lightsaber
 

Silver Kush
 

Still making oil every weekend
 

and making more caps


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2017)

A 92 og x monster cookies


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking awesome!!


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2017)

Since we are all celebrating with pics.....
OK. Uploaded is still a fanny chew so only managed a few.
Blue Pit (dog leaning)
 
And an og from my original og that was in the dog.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2017)

Ah well, can't say I didn't try. Also tried on my phone and laptop and managed to get 1 more pic uploaded. Guess there are still some issues.

GG4.
 
And there goes my 420 alarm....


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 27, 2017)

transplanted a little early & will be switching out that hps tonight.
 some hitchhikers


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2017)

Humph, jacrispy hogging all the upload space with his pics, lol......

Tomatoe hitchhikers?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 27, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3895897 View attachment 3895898 View attachment 3895899 transplanted a little early & will be switching out that hps tonight.
> View attachment 3895902 some hitchhikers


Dang you fancy huh, but for real sweet setup.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 1, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> G you took down the 315's?


Stoners need quoted replies or they miss the posts  I took down the 315's a couple of rounds ago, grabbed another 300w of Tasty's and went all-in with the 3590's. Thought I might need some heat with a 315 through the winter but it's been mild and have been able to keep a steady 80F/50% RH. Quality/terps are outstanding under those COBs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 1, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Stoners need quoted replies or they miss the posts  I took down the 315's a couple of rounds ago, grabbed another 300w of Tasty's and went all-in with the 3590's. Thought I might need some heat with a 315 through the winter but it's been mild and have been able to keep a steady 80F/50% RH. Quality/terps are outstanding under those COBs


You should mail me one for testing


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 1, 2017)

Keeping busy with some Blackberry Kush and some gear from @Dr.D81.
Top 2 are Cherry Pie x Dr.Who bottom 2 are Radioactive and Blackberry
are hanging.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2017)

Some random nugs,from random seeds...
 
Smells like a candy store..a fruity candy store.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks randomly good Gen. Nice haul Oldman. I am itching to chop...I am in the Death star tunnel and holding off though.

2nd chamber voted for legalisation of weed or growing or whatever here in NL. All a bit sketchy to me. Still has to go through the 1st Chambers and there is a new government coming or there's the elections here. Who knows what will happen but I doubt it will be any good for the little guy.
This articles a few days old. 
http://www.nu.nl/politiek/4485855/tweede-kamer-stemt-in-met-gecontroleerde-wietteelt.html
And its in Dutch lol and the most important bit is the fact the Government will control it and coffeeshops can only buy from these controlled places...all a bit vague.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello all, new location and thinking about starting up again. I want to try something new so what do you think of led lights for veg only,,,which brand of light to buy. I'm so not looking forward to a 400$ light bill in veg so all comments are welcome


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Hello all, new location and thinking about starting up again. I want to try something new so what do you think of led lights for veg only,,,which brand of light to buy. I'm so not looking forward to a 400$ light bill in veg so all comments are welcome


From my research I would say that if you want to go new tech, go with c.o.b. lighting. It will cost you two or three times the price of hid lighting but there are advantages to c.o.b. such as less heat and more efficient. Building your own c.o.b. light is the economical route but you can purchase them built already too, probably about $400 USD per 2ft x 2ft of space. The led section here on RIU is top notch and has all the information you'll need to make an informed decision.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Hello all, new location and thinking about starting up again. I want to try something new so what do you think of led lights for veg only,,,which brand of light to buy. I'm so not looking forward to a 400$ light bill in veg so all comments are welcome



Welcome back.
I've been running the 4' LED shop lights that I got from Sam's club with great results for veg.....using 3 units to cover a 4' x 2' area....minimum heat and low electrical drain.






Honeywell LED 4' Shop Lights (2-Pack Silver Finish)
Item #: 465390 | Model #: SH445501Q299

FREE SHIPPING

FREE SHIPPING


$59.99
59
99

Top Rated
 
Lights of America 4-foot LED Shoplight
Item #: 284351 | Model #: 8140SE-WH5SC $35.98
They are some units that have 4 led strips that will do the same thing.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2017)

Some pics



13 units covering 40+ sq.feet 520w


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 2, 2017)

I got T5's but that heat tho


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I got T5's but that heat tho


If the t5 is too hot for you then maybe double check on average heat output of cobs because I think they produce more heat than a comparable t5. I could be wrong though.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I got T5's but that heat tho


Florescent lights put out many btu's of heat. The led set up that I'm using only raised the temp of a closed area, 10 degrees. 
You don't need the power of cob's for veg.
oldman is running the same type light for veg.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 2, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Florescent lights put out many btu's of heat. The led set up that I'm using only raised the temp of a closed area, 10 degrees.
> You don't need the power of cob's for veg.
> oldman is running the same type light for veg.
> 
> ...


Amen cof, those lights are a God send I've even had plants trigger flowering
under them in my opinion they're the best deal for the money and no appreciable
heat.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 3, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Amen cof, those lights are a God send I've even had plants trigger flowering
> under them in my opinion they're the best deal for the money and no appreciable
> heat.


You running cob or t5's?


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 3, 2017)

I like what I see from cob I just want something to get my scog pumping hard


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I like what I see from cob I just want something to get my scog pumping hard


What kind of plants are you trying to have befor flowering?

I run 315lec for my veg,nice phat plants,thick stems..lots of side branching...

T5 gave me thick compact plants..tight nodes..smaller looking plants.

Just put these in 12/12..under 1000de.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 3, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> You running cob or t5's?


Same led's as cof, they're from Sam's Club/Walmart.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2017)

JoJo
They are strips of leds in a 4' shop fixture. They are neither cob's or floro's.

:
cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh ok I got it now lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

With the AK and LA Con I have discovered that by using the stretch inducing lights in flower, it allows me to have longer dry colas in flower instead of short, fat, tight, mold knots.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Unless Big Pharma gets to sell it and then give the FDA and DEA their cut of money it wont happen


Very true but, that will never happen we are a incarceration country we have more people locked up than every other country put together, if I'm not mistaken . To many people would lose their jobs. Feds, judges , probationary offers , drug testing facilities , police It is to big of a industry to change. Shit they are still trying to keep cannabis illegal because it makes to much money for them for it to be illegal. Sad state of affairs our country. My 2 cents


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

DST said:


> I got Mrs D a shot in one of those for a birthday one time. Kone Float in the Dam. I prefer a massage (as long as it's not a guy with hairy fucking arms doing it.....happened to me once. For some reason he seemed to like using his hairy arms as well. Grossed me out so I always ask for a women when I book now. No happy endings, it's a respectable establishment lol. I do find the little 'no sex' signs you see in the massage parlours funny.


I use to get regular massage every other week, at my chiropractors office until he closed, $15 hour for one because they were students of his. Got a male one time ugh was to uncomfortable for me. I'm not homofoBic but that had me uncomfortable not relaxed so I did the same woman requested every time


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> I use to get regular massage every other week, at my chiropractors office until he closed, $15 hour for one because they were students of his. Got a male one time ugh was to uncomfortable for me. I'm not homofoBic but that had me uncomfortable not relaxed so I did the same woman requested every time


It was the hairy arm rub that done me in lol.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 4, 2017)

DST said:


> It was the hairy arm rub that done me in lol.


Ya i think that would be a game changer for me also. Just be glade you hadn't taken any of those designer drugs prior, to hairy arm rub.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

My youngest has chicken pox we think. All over the place. Even in his mouth the poor wee dude. Not eating at all either.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2017)

DST said:


> My youngest has chicken pox we think. All over the place. Even in his mouth the poor wee dude. Not eating at all either.


Hopefully they still give out that yummy pink medicine..hope he gets well.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 4, 2017)

DST said:


> My youngest has chicken pox we think. All over the place. Even in his mouth the poor wee dude. Not eating at all either.


Our best vibes to the we one.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 4, 2017)

DST said:


> My youngest has chicken pox we think. All over the place. Even in his mouth the poor wee dude. Not eating at all either.


Sorry to hear that nothing worse than a sick little one good vibes your way


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

cheers guys. we do indeed have pink medicine Gen lol....he prefers to gurgle it and then spit it out ffs. It's like wrestling a fukkin octopus trying to get him to take it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

Ah! The memories of being a young father. Both of our girls got it when they were 4 and 6. Worst part for me was that I didn't know whether I had ever had the pox.
My mom was 16 when she had me and she didn't know diddly about raising a yin. Luckily her mom took me away when I was 5.
I did get the mumps.

Funny story - when I went back to school to get my MBA, they made me get a measles vaccination. Apparently the one they gave us as kids didn't last.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2017)

We are one with the wee one. 

I am sure that he will bounce, but hope that it is fast and smooth.

JD


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Ah! The memories of being a young father. Worst part for me was that I didn't know whether I had ever had the pox.
> My mom was 16 when she had me and she didn't know diddly about raising a yin. Luckily her mom took me away when I was 5.
> I did get the mumps.
> 
> Funny story - when I went back to school to get my MBA, they made me get a measles vaccination. Apparently the one they gave us as kids didn't last.


Very true, vaccinations do get renewed, I also had the mumps, and the chicken pox. We were flying back from Australia when I had the mumps. My Mum bought me a kids motorbike helmut to keep anyone from seing I was not well and not letting us on the flight. Can you imagine these days trying to get a kid on an aeroplane with a helmut on lol (they'd think you were smuggling the child away or something).


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

Many children here in US wear helmets if they are prone to hurting themselves for whatever reason. Not that uncommon.

I have gotten to the point where I want to wear a respirator when I fly. I wonder how that would go over?


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

Terrorists have made flying such a bore. Previously you got welcomed and treated like royalty when flying. Now you are just some cunt who is potentially trying to blow people up with your special shoe or belt or.house keys. Sad times.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

Interesting fact. About 80% plus of the US population are not really vaccinated. They may have been at one time. But a majority of adults are really not. It's also very curious that they make so much money off of vaccines, especially since they are not any guarantee at all. Plus makers of vaccines cannot be sued for damages when it fucks you up. 

There is something to be said for building immunity naturally in a majority of cases

The measel outbreak at Disney were vacinated children...


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 4, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Interesting fact. About 80% plus of the US population are not really vaccinated. They may have been at one time. But a majority of adults are really not. It's also very curious that they make so much money off of vaccines, especially since they are not any guarantee at all. Plus makers of vaccines cannot be sued for damages when it fucks you up.
> 
> There is something to be said for building immunity naturally in a majority of cases
> 
> The measel outbreak at Disney were vacinated children...


I agree


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Interesting fact. About 80% plus of the US population are not really vaccinated. They may have been at one time. But a majority of adults are really not. It's also very curious that they make so much money off of vaccines, especially since they are not any guarantee at all. Plus makers of vaccines cannot be sued for damages when it fucks you up.
> 
> There is something to be said for building immunity naturally in a majority of cases
> 
> The measel outbreak at Disney were vacinated children...


Absolutely. Building resistance....This is the Dutch ethos as well. If the child is happy they tend not to prescribe anything (so if your child is at all a smiley one he's not getting nix prescribed. We have got antibiotics for our youngest but he was properly I'll. Our oldest has never had them.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 7, 2017)

just got these "olight".


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 8, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3901743 View attachment 3901746 View attachment 3901747 View attachment 3901748 View attachment 3901749 View attachment 3901750 View attachment 3901752 View attachment 3901754 View attachment 3901753 View attachment 3901755 just got these "olight".


Looks good J! Might want to get a sock on that fan though, keep the crud out it will last longer.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2017)

OG.....


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Looks good J! Might want to get a sock on that fan though, keep the crud out it will last longer.


I use a leg of pantyhose or an ankle hose sock to cover my fan opening up works great! Looking Great J very tidy. MD


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

Damn my alerts for the 600 club are not working again. Hello 600 Club how the hell is everyone! Its been a long month here, lots of changes and new stuff I got to get used to lol. Big thanks to senile fungus for the hookup on the cloner unit, saving my ass right now brother very much appreciated, we got hairs already on some stems so awesome. We will have to do another game night soon the 4th just didnt work out lol. MD


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2017)

What's the green shtuff on the mat moondance? 

Fireballs


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

DST said:


> What's the green shtuff on the mat moondance?
> 
> Fireballs
> View attachment 3902281


That was Neon Creep bubble hash DST hehe it was so cool I cant wait to run it again to get more. Fantastic Fireballs, I have one reveged. MD


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 8, 2017)

moondance said:


> View attachment 3902310
> View attachment 3902308 View attachment 3902309


What micron is that bag md?


----------



## moondance (Mar 8, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> What micron is that bag md?


It was the 73 bag, very small run to see what I would get and Hulk hash came out. I got a dozen seeds off of her so guess whats going in the water jar tonight lol. I did put the Neon Creep #2 in flower the other day so a few months I can try again. MD


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks way too green for 73mu Moondance. What process are you using?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2017)

DST said:


> What's the green shtuff on the mat moondance?
> 
> Fireballs
> View attachment 3902281


damn thats a nice lookin plant there DST.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank crunchy its Friday....just when you think you are finally getting on top of things, along come a government pension fund that wants backdated premiums for your employees for the last 6 years. It's only took them a year to establish that, and even though we approached them they come back at us like bam, take that mofos.....ah well, getting use to being bummed by the government.

On a positive note, chopping time for me though. Been more than 3 months since my last harvest since I was away for December. Have a good weekend folks, the sun is shining......


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Thank crunchy its Friday....just when you think you are finally getting on top of things, along come a government pension fund that wants backdated premiums for your employees for the last 6 years. It's only took them a year to establish that, and even though we approached them they come back at us like bam, take that mofos.....ah well, getting use to being bummed by the government.
> 
> On a positive note, chopping time for me though. Been more than 3 months since my last harvest since I was away for December. Have a good weekend folks, the sun is shining......


I guess it doesn't matter where you live anymore the gov'mt is going to be up our arses.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I guess it doesn't matter where you live anymore the gov'mt is going to be up our arses.
> Have a great weekend.


Totally bru....they are bum hole lovers of the highest magnitude. Prettige weekend nog.....


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Totally bru....they are bum hole lovers of the highest magnitude. Prettige weekend nog.....


Speaking of bugger'ers any word from Jigfresh? I miss that lad.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

He is still Jigfresh in Spain, Seems to be having an ok time from not being allowed to go back to the US (probably lucky). I think he was way ahead of Trump and decided to put a travel ban on his own passport lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> He is still Jigfresh in Spain, Seems to be having an ok time from not being allowed to go back to the US (probably lucky). I think he was way ahead of Trump and decided to put a travel ban on his own passport lol.


Let him know he is missed.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2017)

@jigfresh was on the other day. His wife just testified on his behalf. 7 months since he was charged! Spain speed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Interesting fact. About 80% plus of the US population are not really vaccinated. They may have been at one time. But a majority of adults are really not. It's also very curious that they make so much money off of vaccines, especially since they are not any guarantee at all. Plus makers of vaccines cannot be sued for damages when it fucks you up.
> 
> There is something to be said for building immunity naturally in a majority of cases
> 
> The measel outbreak at Disney were vacinated children...


They make so much money from vaccinations because they cost next to nothing to make and are essentially ineffective so are pushed for frequent top ups, also they are pushed so hard by the government (hand in hand with big pharma) and stupid lobbyists, pro-vaccine parents and their Dr's (in it for the cash), especially in the US.

The 'Herd Immunity' idea was pulled out of textbook in the 30's, it's only a hypothesis yet has been driving the useless and failed vaccination industry world wide ever since.


Using the oral Polio vaccine as an example, the oral vaccine that has now been banned in western country's (the CDC in the USA banned it in 2000) because it actually causes Polio, mind you they don't call it Polio because well......Polio has supposed to have been eradicated in the west right? Wrong, they just call the infections by a different name and give them stupid acronyms to throw you off like:

Vaccine-Derived Poliovirus (VDPV).
Vaccine-Associated Polio Paralysis (VAPP)
Non-Polio Acute Flaccid Paralysis (NPAFP)
Guillain-Barre Syndrome
(And others)

A telling quote for you (several sources)....

"In 1976, Dr. Jonas Salk, creator of the killed-virus vaccine used in the 1950s, testified that the live-virus vaccine (used almost exclusively in the U.S. from the early 1960s to 2000) was the ‘principal if not sole cause’ of all reported polio cases in the U.S. since 1961. The virus remains in the throat for one to two weeks and in the feces for up to two months. Thus, vaccine recipients are at risk, and can potentially spread the disease, as long as fecal excretion of the virus continues. In 1992, the Federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) published an admission that the live-virus vaccine had become the dominant cause of polio in the United States. In fact, according to CDC figures, every case of polio in the U.S. since 1979 was caused by the oral polio vaccine. Authorities claim the vaccine was responsible for about eight cases of polio every year. However, an independent study that analyzed the government’s own vaccine database during a recent period of less than five years uncovered 13,641 reports of adverse events following use of the oral polio vaccine. These reports included 6,364 emergency room visits and 540 deaths. Public outrage at these tragedies became the impetus for removing the oral polio vaccine from immunization schedules.”

The Bill and Melinda Gates foundation took the oral Polio vaccine to India in 2010 and paralyzed 47,500 (and still counting) kids with it.
47,500 cases of NPAFP reported in India during 2011, about 47 cases of Polio the year before when Bill 'Eugenics' Gates first rocked up with his bag of tricks.






On to Polio vaccines causing cancer.....

Both the oral Polio vaccine (Sabin) and injectable vaccine (Salk) produced between 1955-1961 was contaminated with SV40, SV40 is a cancer/tumour causing virus that lives in monkey kidneys, monkey kidneys are used to grow Polio vaccines.
SV40 contaminated vaccines were continued to be used until about 1963 so for all the older people who were Polio vaccinated around this time this means you, in the USA during this period it's estimated that around 90% of children and 60% of adults were given this shit.





And to Polio vaccines causing HIV.......

Again from using monkey kidneys, kidneys contaminated with monkey Leukemia and the monkey form of HIV which is very, very similar in structure called SIV (that's where HIV came from in the first place, monkeys).
They weren't capable of testing monkeys for SIV until the 80's, then they found that around 50% of green monkeys (the ones used to grow Polio vaccines) were infected.
It wasn't until 1989 that monkeys infected with SIV were no longer used to make Polio vaccines.

In 1990 wild African chimpanzees were found to be infected with a variant of SIV that is virtually identical to HIV (chimps also being used for vaccines and lab experiments/developing drugs)
They found West Africans that were infected with an SIV like virus that was HIV's fundamental twin, so much it's twin that they named it HIV-2, and just like HIV it caused AIDS.
To quote Dr Robert Gallo the worlds foremost authority on HIV/AIDS.... *"*The monkey virus_ is_ the human virus.There are monkey viruses as close to isolates of HIV-2 as HIV-2 isolates are to each other*".
*
Without giving the details on the next bit (I don't think it's necessary after all that. lol) I'm sure you trust me when I say that HIV-2 can be pretty much directly traced to the first ever Polio vaccine tested in Africa by Hilary Koprowski.

Scientists have isolated only about 2% of diseases that live in chimp and monkey kidneys.
Chimps and monkeys are still used to this day to grow Polio vaccines, that can of worms is essentially bottomless at this stage.






Polio vaccines are also grown in beef calf serum, beef calf serum can be infected with BSE (mad cow disease).
Consuming beef contaminated with BSE causes vCJD (vCruetzfeldt-Jakob disease) in humans, or if they receive vaccines contaminated with BSE.
But beef meat and vaccines are not the only source of BSE contamination we face, glycerol from cow fat, gelatin and amino acids from cow bones too (although the vast majority of the supplement industry's amino acid pills are made from human hair, hog hair and bird feathers so they can be still called 'vegetarian').
Researchers knew about BSE contaminated vaccines as early as 1988, yet in England vaccine manufacturers waited ages before switching to cows less likely to be infected or didn't bother till the stock expired in 1993.
In October 2000 the Department of Health issued a recall of hundreds of thousands of vaccines made from bovine serum extracted from British cows.





To top all this madness off there is the fact that Polio has not and will not, ever be eradicated.
Polio eradication is impossible (as is any virus eradication for that matter), because in 2002 chemists managed to synthesis it from it's genome sequence in a test tube.
It's genome sequence is C332, 652H492, 388N98, 245O131, 196P7, 501S2, 340. and it can be made _in vitro_ quite easily.

Links....

"The test-tube synthesis of a chemical called Poliovirus" - Science and Society 2006.
*http://izt.ciens.ucv.ve/ecologia/Archivos/ECO_POB_2006/ECOPO1_2006/Wimmer 2006.pdf*

"Chemical synthesis of poliovirus cDNA: generation of infectious vrirus in the absence of natural template." - PubMed 2002
*https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12114528







*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

Sorry about the science rant and info dump if you're not interested guys, I'm a geek and I hate vaccines and bunk medicine with a passion. 

I left stuff out too, I'll maybe save peanut allergy's and autism for another time. 

lol


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2017)

I always learn something from your post. Please continue.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I always learn something from your post. Please continue.
> 
> 
> cof


I'll come back to you specifically with some bonus stuff COF, it's about 6am here and I've actually spent ages getting my facts straight to write that. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey guys, as mo said my wife was finally due to give a statement to the court, but of course the court didn't get an interpreter like our lawyer repeatedly requested, so she is re-set for March 28.

The bad news from the day though... they finally finished analyzing what all I had (or what they've made up I had). The big line here in Spain is 10 kg. If you have less than 10kg, not a big deal, over 10kg it's a big deal. They are saying I had 11 kg. I fucking wish I had that much. Some real bullshit and my lawyer not so sure I'll avoid prison at this point. Yay. 

Hope yall are doing alright. I'm just chillin working on have a good state of mind as I wait another year.


----------



## moondance (Mar 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Looks way too green for 73mu Moondance. What process are you using?


Yeah every bag pulled the green hash from the Neon Creep, i thought i was plant matter too but came our straight full melt. I use Ice and Water extraction, gently mix for like 5 minutes let sit and then pull the bags, I always work in a separate bucket and pour into the work bag let settle and go lol. It smoked so good I laced a bunch of joints with it. I am running a bunch more here soon to see if I can duplicate the results, plus she gave me a dozen seeds that are going into water soon for the hunt, I am hoping the neon green pistol pheno is there. MD


----------



## moondance (Mar 11, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, as mo said my wife was finally due to give a statement to the court, but of course the court didn't get an interpreter like our lawyer repeatedly requested, so she is re-set for March 28.
> 
> The bad news from the day though... they finally finished analyzing what all I had (or what they've made up I had). The big line here in Spain is 10 kg. If you have less than 10kg, not a big deal, over 10kg it's a big deal. They are saying I had 11 kg. I fucking wish I had that much. Some real bullshit and my lawyer not so sure I'll avoid prison at this point. Yay.
> 
> Hope yall are doing alright. I'm just chillin working on have a good state of mind as I wait another year.


Keep positive Jigfresh i'll keep you in my prayers! MD


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 11, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, as mo said my wife was finally due to give a statement to the court, but of course the court didn't get an interpreter like our lawyer repeatedly requested, so she is re-set for March 28.
> 
> The bad news from the day though... they finally finished analyzing what all I had (or what they've made up I had). The big line here in Spain is 10 kg. If you have less than 10kg, not a big deal, over 10kg it's a big deal. They are saying I had 11 kg. I fucking wish I had that much. Some real bullshit and my lawyer not so sure I'll avoid prison at this point. Yay.
> 
> Hope yall are doing alright. I'm just chillin working on have a good state of mind as I wait another year.


Alot of folks out here sending their best your way man, hope everything works out jig


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 11, 2017)

@jigfresh, glad your keeping it together bro as always good vibes to you and your family.
I'm still listening to your music and I hope your still playing.
All our best to you and the family.
Keep the faith bro.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> The bad news from the day though... they finally finished analyzing what all I had (or what they've made up I had). The big line here in Spain is 10 kg. If you have less than 10kg, not a big deal, over 10kg it's a big deal. They are saying I had 11 kg. I fucking wish I had that much.


That seems to me that the weight is not of actual bud but just of raw plant material.
Of raw plant material it could have been 11kg but that's a shady as fuck way to tott stuff up.

Over here they count plant numbers and value each plant (no matter how big or small) at a solid £1000 each, on the assumption that each plant can produce 4oz at a street value of £250 per oz.
This still isn't ideal but it's a pretty fair way of doing it.

And there's virtually no punishment but maybe a fine and some community service for a 1st offense of up to 8 plants since they changed the sentencing guidelines a few years ago. 
The UK thread knows of a few people who have been done 2 and 3 times with more and stayed out of prison though.
Depends where in the country you live, which judge you get and other factors like kids.
One of the lads in thread has just got a 14 ish months prison sentence for a 26 plant second offense in 2 years, he'll be out in 7 months or so. 


Some bullshit that 11kg mate, thoughts fella, thoughts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2017)

They make it up as they go along in Spain. Even the lawyers don't do their jobs. Fucking 3rd World mentality down there.


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 11, 2017)

DST said:


> They make it up as they go along in Spain. Even the lawyers don't do their jobs. Fucking 3rd World mentality down there.


Fishing boat


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry about the science rant and info dump if you're not interested guys, I'm a geek and I hate vaccines and bunk medicine with a passion.
> 
> I left stuff out too, I'll maybe save peanut allergy's and autism for another time.
> 
> lol


As living proof of the damage that vaccines can cause I appreciate your input. And no you cannot sue these assholes after their product destroys your life. And it hurts more when you had to use it to not get fired. I regret the day I took that fucken flu vaccine it has cost me my health and now my family as my wife left me after three years of this shit and I honestly can't blame her just miss my kids.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry about the science rant and info dump if you're not interested guys, I'm a geek and I hate vaccines and bunk medicine with a passion.
> 
> I left stuff out too, I'll maybe save peanut allergy's and autism for another time.
> 
> lol


excuse me for being abrupt...what do you have to say about autism?


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 11, 2017)

rosin chip recycling


----------



## branbran420 (Mar 11, 2017)

Back to bud porn... Plemon at 5 wks

Sent from my SM-J320P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2017)

Frosty Plemon and awesome avatar too. :0)


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 11, 2017)

My 600W Gold E Ballast from Hortilux blew again about a week ago. Really pisses me off second one in a row. I really like the Blue MH but WTF EH, the 1K ballast kick ass but that's too much light now for my current space..........let's see if they replace it AGAIN...........


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My 600W Gold E Ballast from Hortilux blew again about a week ago. Really pisses me off second one in a row. I really like the Blue MH but WTF EH, the 1K ballast kick ass but that's too much light now for my current space..........let's see if they replace it AGAIN...........


I have always used cheap ballasts and never had any issues.....

Ffs, why did I have to type that (waits patiently for one of his ballasts to blow lol)

You got a guarantee on it Evil?


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2017)

branbran420 said:


> Back to bud porn... Plemon at 5 wks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Rollitup mobile app


Nice. 5 weeks is usually when nice colourful things start happening.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

DST said:


> I have always used cheap ballasts and never had any issues.....
> 
> Ffs, why did I have to type that (waits patiently for one of his ballasts to blow lol)
> 
> You got a guarantee on it Evil?


Yeah with Hortilux. Just sucks because I wanted to run the 600W Blue MH this run against the quantum board. Instead now I feel lost without my Blue MH and have LED's on both sides lol call me nervous to say the least................

Pic before the ballast blew to keep with the "pic thread" part


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2017)

I ran with a mix of MH and hps for a good while. Been pondering on changing back to that for a long while now....more pondering....puff puff.....yet more pondering....repeat.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

DST said:


> I ran with a mix of MH and hps for a good while. Been pondering on changing back to that for a long while now....more pondering....puff puff.....yet more pondering....repeat.


Just added a pic the Blue MH is my favorite light source right now to date.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 12, 2017)

topped all the girls


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

Looking good bro @jacrispy


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice babies @jcrispy.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

6th week or so...


----------



## branbran420 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have 3 plemons two are pinky and the super frosty one is all green lol but a keeper. I have a ED/FB that is a powerhouse in all aspects.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2017)

Gorgeous flowers and great trellis work. Those ladies in a vertical set up Pinner?


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2017)

branbran420 said:


> I have 3 plemons two are pinky and the super frosty one is all green lol but a keeper. I have a ED/FB that is a powerhouse in all aspects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Rollitup mobile app


A lot of times its the girls without all the fancy sheee-it that are the best in the sack


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

DST said:


> Gorgeous flowers and great trellis work. Those ladies in a vertical set up Pinner?


4 plants with 2 600 watters 3 feet apart naked as can be..


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2017)

3 plants with 2 600 watters.
2 in large pots a 50l and 100l I think.
And a wee move able one in about 7 litres. Just about 10 weeks.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2017)

Bhang......

http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170307-the-intoxicating-drug-of-an-indian-god

The intoxicating drug of an Indian God


----------



## branbran420 (Mar 13, 2017)

Has anyone grown the PsychoKiller from BB and got nanners with this strain. One of mine does and another doesn't. Just curious if anyone else can chime in on this particular strain

Sent from my SM-J320P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2017)

I have (although not for a while now) and never saw any.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2017)

Nope and I grew out a few.

I have been very lucky on that front.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> excuse me for being abrupt...what do you have to say about autism?


Vaccines can and do cause it through various mechanisms.

Mostly through the use of Aluminium/Mercury adjuvents but also from the actual viral components of the vaccine.

Like the MMR vaccine for example, the R is Rubella, Rubella infection in the womb (from a vaccine) can cause the child to later develop Autism.


Autism is not 1 actual thing, it's a spectrum of characteristic disorders that are caused by brain damage.

These days the estimation of how many people have an Austism Spectrum Disorder in the UK is 1 in 100 people.
That could well be classed as a Pandemic.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Vaccines can and do cause it through various mechanisms.
> 
> Mostly through the use of Aluminium/Mercury adjuvents but also from the actual viral components of the vaccine.
> 
> ...


I believe that yes but we also need to know the more "natural" way of austism being bred into children ie: bad genes meeting together in the parents etc.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I believe that yes but we also need to know the more "natural" way of austism being bred into children ie: bad genes meeting together in the parents etc.....


No, Autism is not genetic in that respect.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, Autism is not genetic.


so your saying two genes mixing together that aren't compatable don't have any bearing on a child developing autism or any other disability


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> so your saying two genes mixing together that aren't compatable don't have any bearing on a child developing autism or any other disability


We're not talking about other disability's we're talking about Autism Spectrum Disorders.

And the facts are that Autism is initially caused by brain damage brought about by external influences.



There is a genetic component (Mitochondrial Disorders) that makes individuals susceptible to developing Autism, but this genetic component has to be triggered, it doesn't just spontaneously cause Austism.
But cells CAN spontaneously mutate through external influences (vaccines).
It's 2 sides to the same coin.


A couple of analogy's that are comparable to how this happens are Epileptic seizures triggered by strobe lighting effects and mental health issues triggered by smoking cannabis.

Back in the 1980's video game publishers started putting warnings in the instruction booklets of retail video games warning of photosensitive epileptic seizures being triggered by the flashing lights of video games.
(open the booklet for any modern video game, the warning is on the first or second page)
This is not to say that video games cause Epilepsy, but that the games may trigger epilepsy in otherwise susceptible individuals (the video game company's had to have a disclaimer to cover their backs as parents thought that the games were responsible for their children developing epilepsy).

The same is the case for mental health issues and cannabis, we've all heard the scare story's about cannabis consumption causing schizophrenia and other mental health issues, the fact of the matter is although cannabis doesn't directly CAUSE any mental health issues it's use can TRIGGER mental health issues in people with unknown underlying problems.

This is exactly the same for Autism Spectrum Disorders in respect to the unknown underlying genetic mitochondrial problems.
A vast majority of the worlds population has underlying genetic mitochondrial problems (as confirmed by Julie Gerdberding when she was the head of the CDC and ex head of Merck Pharmaceuticals on camera in an interview with Dr Sanjay Gupta on CNN), these can be triggered by vaccines.

For the rest of the people without genetic mitochondrial problems, vaccination as a child can directly fuck you up anyway by the mechanisms explained in my previous post.




Google Hannah Poling, she had an underlying mitochondrial condition and received 5 vaccinations in one day in 2000. It was proven in court that these vaccines gave her Autism and she was paid out $1.5million compensation by the National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program in the USA.

The National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program in the USA was established by the 1986 National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act and exists because it is known that vaccines can and do cause Autism (although denied and brusehed under the carpet by the scientific community) but there is legislation in place to stop people suing the pharmaceutical company's for negligence, the US government pays cases out individually from a private pot of money instead.

It's a real thing and it is a fact.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Poling*

_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaccine_court




*_
More and more scientific study's are proving the vaccine/ASD relationship, there are so many out there freely available to read, along side the existence of the NVCP now that it's not even up for debate anymore_*.
*_
Vaccines can and do cause Autism Spectrum Disorders.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you for an understandable explanation.


cof


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We're not talking about other disability's we're talking about Autism Spectrum Disorders.
> 
> And the facts are that Autism is initially caused by brain damage brought about by external influences.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info that was very interesting 
There is obviously still so much research into autism of all spectrums to get to the bottom off if only for the piece of mind of the parents

I am a father of a daughter who is 19 and has autism high spectrum.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)

She grew up in an era where autism was mistaken for adhd etc etc and it took a long fucking time to get a true diagnose of her disability.

Fuck the doctor who once said to us that we werent being disciplined enough with her....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> She grew up in an era where autism was mistaken for adhd


ADHD doesn't exist and is a fictitious disease.

It's a made up disorder used for profit at the expense of incapable and usually middle class 
parents.


Leon Eisenberg created ADHD as a way to make vast amounts of money from pharmaceutical sales to parents of diagnosed children.

He's quoted with claiming ADHD is fictitious in the last interview before his death.


That's a whole different can of worms.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)

forget adhd then im not getting into a debating war...
speaking with the wife earlier she remembers my daughter having 2 injections in each arm when young for vaccination.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2017)

and she also said she was a perfect baby pre vaccinations....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> forget adhd then im not getting into a debating war...


I didn't mean that to seem hostile or as if I was negating your statement in any way.

It was just an addition to the vaccine thing and an illustration of how much bullshit Dr's are fed themselves and also feed to parents, ultimately to sell drugs.

It's a real shame that medicine in general and Dr's are not all about healthy living and preventative medicine but rather they focus on treating symptoms with drugs after the fact as apposed to fixing the underlying problem.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a real shame that medicine in general and Dr's are not all about healthy living and preventative medicine but rather they focus on treating symptoms with drugs after the fact as apposed to fixing the underlying problem.


Absolutely correct.
I've had some health problems recently and the treatment has been for the symptoms, but not the underlying problem. I'm still searching for clues to solve it. It's gotten better, without any meds.....they're for the symptoms.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Absolutely correct.
> I've had some health problems recently and the treatment has been for the symptoms, but not the underlying problem. I'm still searching for clues to solve it. It's gotten better, without any meds.....they're for the symptoms.
> 
> 
> cof



Me too, I've fixed a lot of my problems through recently changing my diet.



I used to have low left side chest cramps and stomach cramps, these cramps used to come out of the blue randomly, make my blood pressure drop through the floor and take my eyesight away, while I had to lie on the floor in the recovery position until they faded after a few seconds to a few mins and my blood pressure eyesight came back to normal and I could stand up again.

These went on for a couple of years with no warning or notice.

I went to the GP and he would rather prescribe me drugs in a 'process of elimination' type attitude until he found a drug that stopped the symptoms rather than send me for the tests to find the underlying cause and fix that.
(after I pushed him about it he sent me for a few tests that didn't find anything and then he basically said "I don't know what is wrong, I can't help you, go away and suffer").
I questioned him about his attitude told him straight that it's illogical, I made a simple analogy that sure I could have a broken leg and be in pain and you can prescribe me drugs to stop the pain, thus stopping the symptoms but that doesn't fix the broken leg now does it?

I told him that is not what health care and medicine is about surely, he disagreed and dismissed my point entirely.
He just couldn't grasp it, or refused to admit I was right and that the health care industry is just a front for legal drug dealing rather than actually stopping people from getting ill in the first place or fixing problems.

Any GP in England I've ever spoken to (except 1) is completely stumped if they can't treat symptoms with drugs, they're lost and really haven't got a clue what to do.
If drugs don't fix the symptoms and they can't nail down a problem with simple blood tests and the like then you're fucked, they can't help you.



I stopped drinking coffee a year or so ago and I haven't had one of those cramp/eye sight attacks since, I have no idea if that's what caused them or if it is a coincidence but since I dropped coffee I've not had an attack (touch wood) so I no longer drink coffee at all.

I used to randomly vomit too, for no explanation whatsoever I'd just vomit several times a day, regularly for about 10 years and mostly in the morning.
That became a big problem that I couldn't find an answer to, I went to the GP/Dr many times over the years to see what caused it, they prescribed various drugs on and off but couldn't stop the symptoms or find anything underlying that was wrong and in the end I just accepted it and lived with it.

Now I don't eat carbs anymore, I gave up refined sugars mid last year (a few months after I dropped coffee) and I gave up carbs pretty much completely and started to eat a 'Ketogenic' diet after xmas just gone.
Since going Keto I have not vomited once, from vomiting a few times per day for a good 10+ years to not once in in the past 3 months.

This also could be completely coincidental but fuck it, I feel a million times better than I ever have and my general health is the best it's been for many years, my incidences of having Asthma attacks have dropped to pretty much non existent too (I have Type II Brittle asthma, if I have an attack it can potentially kill me).



All the drugs and tests Dr's have put me through over the last 6 years or so have done absolutely fuck all to fix or explain anything.

I stop drinking coffee and go Ketogenic and so far I've never felt better.
I still don't know what actually caused the problems but not having those problems any more is something I can live with despite not knowing the cause.
I'd still like to know but I can't have it both ways. lol



I just don't bother going to the GP/Dr anymore because I know what I face before I get there (closed minded and stubborn), they might know about what drugs do what and how to prescribe them but I know masses more than any Dr I've ever met about nutrition and healthy living in general.
It still amazes me how little GP's and Dr's actually know about nutrition and biochemistry.
The amount of obese Dr's and health professionals I know of is not even funny.



You wouldn't believe how hard it is to get a full blood test done in the UK.
I want a test doing to show my cholesterol levels, lipid levels, testosterone levels and such like so I can read my results and act accordingly for preventative healthcare and longevity (I can read my own results better than any Dr, they don't really understand what they're looking at outside the normal markers)
If there's nothing actually wrong with you then Dr's don't see the point of sending you for a blood test.

In the US you can just walk into a place and pay them to do a test at your whim and it's the same in most of Europe, not in the UK though.
It's pretty much a closed system here and it's bullshit.

I'm going to Poland with the Mrs in a few months for a couple of days so I'm gonna get some tests done there, just walk in to a public lab in any city and pay cash, job done.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2017)

Fortunately the US system works differently from the UK version. I had blood test done at my request and had the results in 24 hours....low potassium, liver clear and no signs of cancer. 
I have stomach problems, too and while it hasn't been nailed down yet, I think the rise in blood pressure has something to do with it. There was a recent article about blood pressure in the Daily Mail that stated that the medical community has been treating the veins. They have discovered that the nerves around the veins secret nitric oxide, which causes pressure to rise. Now they need to figure out how to control the nitric oxide. I have some diazepam for the next rime I feel it start it rise to see if that helps.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd be staying clear of diazepam unless you want to feel like sleeping. How do medibles effect your stomach?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2017)

DST said:


> I'd be staying clear of diazepam unless you want to feel like sleeping. How do medibles effect your stomach?


Sleeping is better than throwing up. 
Medibles usually don't bother it.
It's kind of f'dup. The stomach doesn't hurt, but I have little or no appetite. I get hungry and I eat, but mainly exits on Boost high protein. Blood pressure will slowly rise and after a couple of days the stomach just lets go and stays that way for a couple more days. So far all treatment has been for the upset stomach.....the blood pressure is a new clue.


cof


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

@The Yorkshireman the claim that you are making (vaccines contribute to autism) is false. This has been debunked and doctors have been saying this for years. Please contain this idea to yourself if you choose to believe this falsehood. 

Look what happened to the doctor in Cleveland who went anti-vaccine recently with a published article in his local opinion pages. Your opinion has zero basis in medical history. Stop it. Someone CAN die due not being vaccinated.

https://www.statnews.com/2017/01/07/anti-vaccine-claims-cleveland-clinic/

Dr. Sanjay Gupta opinion
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/10/health/vaccines-sanjay-gupta/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> @The Yorkshireman the claim that you are making (vaccines contribute to autism) is false. This has been debunked and doctors have been saying this for years. Please contain this idea to yourself if you choose to believe this falsehood.
> 
> Look what happened to the doctor in Cleveland who went anti-vaccine recently with a published article in his local opinion pages. Your opinion has zero basis in medical history. Stop it. Someone CAN die due not being vaccinated.
> 
> ...



Everything I have posted has been fact and not merely my opinion and it has basis in numerous scientific papers and you should go look for them yourself, you clearly have no idea what you are talking about.

I suggest you go back an read through my posts again so that you understand the facts properly, if you don't understand then please refrain from commenting.

You clearly don't acknowledge the interview with Julie Gerdberding (Ex head of the CDC, now of Merck Pharmaceuticals) when she confirmed to Dr Sanjay Gupta that vaccines can cause ASD's via underlying Mitochondrial Disorders.

The fact that the National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program (brought about by the 1986 National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act in the USA) has paid out millions of dollars in compensation to now autistic children because of vaccine injury proves this.

Hannah Poling's family alone got $1.5million compensation.
I don't make this shit up.


Again, I suggest you take the time to read and understand my posts again and think with logic and not just your opinion based on emotion.
It's people like you that have laws made so that children can't go to school unless they've been vaccinated.

It's not possible to debunk it you idiot, it's not possible to prove that vaccines don't contribute to Autism.



This is a subject that is not open for debate.

Your government has a compensation program in place for exactly this reason, you are wrong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Stop it. Someone CAN die due not being vaccinated.


Actually this is highly unlikely if you know anything about any of the diseases we vaccinate against.

Do you know the percentage of Polio cases that actually result in death?
Obviously not so let me enlighten you.

In about 0.5% of Polio cases there is muscle weakness resulting in the inability to move, most are able to fully recover.
In those cases where there is muscle weakness (0.5%) about 2%-5% of children and 15%-30% of adults die.

Another 25% have have minor symptoms like a fever and sore throat and up to 5% have a headache, neck stiffness and arm/leg pain. These people are back to normal within a few weeks.

In up to 70% of infections there are no symptoms whatsoever.



So in the grand scheme of things concerning Polio, only 5% (max) of 0.5% of child cases result in death.
Do the maths, that's fuck all.

The polio vaccines have paralyzed and killed more children than wild Polio has since their invention.

This is irrefutable fact.

The Bill and Miranda Gates Foundation have paralyzed 47,500 (and counting) children in India in pretty much 1 year with the Oral Polio vaccine, the CDC banned it ffs, pretty much every western country has banned it because it kills!







It is an irrefutable fact that congenital Rubella infection can cause Autism and that the MMR vaccine contains live Rubella.

I'll post it in plain English in big bold laymen's terms letters for you so that you shouldn't have any trouble understanding it, if you still do then you are either just plain stupid, ignorant or intellectually dishonest.


*RUBELLA INFECTION CAUSES AUTISM, THE MMR VACCINE CONTAINS LIVE RUBELLA.*
*THE MMR VACCINE CAN CAUSE AUTISM.*


Side effects of Congenital Rubella Syndrome:
Blah
Blah
Blah
Blah
Autism
Blah
Blah
Blah


Go do your own research based on fact and not your own opinion and emotional stance on the subject.
You can even wiki it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

Wikipedia - Congenital Rubella Syndrome.
_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congenital_rubella_syndrome#cite_note-pmid15121991-6*_

Children who have been exposed to rubella in the womb should also be watched closely as they age for any indication of:


Developmental delay
*Autism*
Schizophrenia
Growth retardation
Learning disabilities
Diabetes mellitus
Glaucoma


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

sounds like the same argument design as global warming. just saying. ( i.e. im right, you're wrong, its not open for debate). save the insults, it makes you look foolish. denying known and proven treatments to prevent diseases that kill or injure people because, in your words, "It's not possible to debunk it you idiot, it's not possible to prove that vaccines don't contribute to Autism." is pretty lame.

the nutshell of the vaccine argument, is their COULD be a risk. ok, great. what in life has zero risk? they (same scientific community) say cell phones cause cancer too, lol

not saying you cant believe any of that. just keep it to yourself and refrain from spreading nonsense in public as fact.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dude, life has variation. Big, small, light, dark, strong, weak, smart, stupid, etc. And sickly. That will never change. So, not every case is a f'n emergency. Since vaccines, all of the instances of everything you are pointing out is down. Yes, autism spectrum diagnosis is up recently, which begs the question why. 

There is many more factors involved than just vaccines. So, for anyone to pin the tail on that donkey for a trend that is only a few decades old right now, doesnt pass the "smell test." If it was that cut and dry, we wouldnt be discussing it, right? 

We dont argue the earth is flat or not. Unless you're Kryie Irving, rofl


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> sounds like the same argument design as global warming. just saying. ( i.e. im right, you're wrong, its not open for debate). save the insults, it makes you look foolish. denying known and proven treatments to prevent diseases that kill or injure people because, in your words, "It's not possible to debunk it you idiot, it's not possible to prove that vaccines don't contribute to Autism." is pretty lame.
> 
> the nutshell of the vaccine argument, is their COULD be a risk. ok, great. what in life has zero risk? they (same scientific community) say cell phones cause cancer too, lol
> 
> not saying you cant believe any of that. just keep it to yourself and refrain from spreading nonsense in public as fact.


It's all fun and games until the vaccine ruins your own life like it has to mine. So I respectfully disagree with your thoughts and opinion and the research you have posted. Because it's bullshit and I wake everyday and am reminded of it .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> sounds like the same argument design as global warming. just saying. ( i.e. im right, you're wrong, its not open for debate). save the insults, it makes you look foolish. denying known and proven treatments to prevent diseases that kill or injure people because, in your words, "It's not possible to debunk it you idiot, it's not possible to prove that vaccines don't contribute to Autism." is pretty lame.
> 
> the nutshell of the vaccine argument, is their COULD be a risk. ok, great. what in life has zero risk? they (same scientific community) say cell phones cause cancer too, lol
> 
> not saying you cant believe any of that. just keep it to yourself and refrain from spreading nonsense in public as fact.


I'm not saying* I'M* right and you're wrong because this is my opinion, I'm saying it is right because this is based on fact.
I form my opinion based on said fact and not my own emotions on the subject, because it would be intellectually dishonest of me to do so.

Do you even logic?



There are no proven and tested vaccines, not a single one.
That's why you need top ups, because they don't work as intended.
The Polio vaccine actually killed more people than it has helped.

Polio cases dropped due to better health care, living standards and sanitation before the Polio vaccines were even invented.
This is a* fact* that your emotion and personal opinion will never change.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> So, for anyone to pin the tail on that donkey for a trend that is only a few decades old right now, doesnt pass the "smell test."



Yet your government has a compensation program in place which is enshrined in law that has and does pay out millions of dollars to affected familys?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

Like I said go back and read my posts properly and take the time to understand them (especially the original one on Polio).

Then go look for the objective points made.

I didn't think it necessary to link every single citation and source as I would imagine that rationally thinking adults would take it as a given that I don't just make this shit up.
(I did the majority of the leg work for you, I'm not handing you it on a plate too)

Especially when it comes to the Polio vaccines.

There are far too many points in that original Polio vaccine post for me to make those points up.

Polio vaccine causing HIV and CJD are prime examples.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> So I respectfully disagree with your thoughts and opinion and the research you have posted.


To be fair he hasn't posted anything objective at all.

He's only stepped up with opinion, clearly based on emotion.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be fair he hasn't posted anything objective at all.
> 
> He's only stepped up with opinion, clearly based on emotion.


You are correct which makes the situation worse lol


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

i question everything and everyone, dont take it personal guys. so, then, what do you guys suggest to solve the problems vaccines do?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> they (same scientific community) say cell phones cause cancer too, lol



No they don't, ignorant people who don't understand the different types of radiation and media scare story's claim cell phones cause cancer.

The radiation emitted from mobile/cell phones is 'non-ionizing', non-ionizing means that it can't break chemical bonds and it can't cause mutation to the DNA molecules in our cells.

Non-ionizing raditation can't cause cancer, mobile/cell phones do not cause cancer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> so, then, what do you guys suggest to solve the problems vaccines do?



Vaccines don't solve any problems.


Although they create many.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

Let your kid go out into the big bad world and develop an immune system like nature intended.

Natural selection lesson #1.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

If you your kid gets Polio and dies, touch shit that's life your kid dies of Polio, have another kid.

However if your kid gets Polio and survives (highly likely given the statistics) then congratulations, your kid is now immune to Polio.

This is how it works.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

Funny you question my objectiveness after you post several ramble posts. Anywho...below is a link that should be objective enough for you guys. FYI, the anti vaccine position is in the minority by a lot.

http://www.pewinternet.org/2017/02/02/vast-majority-of-americans-say-benefits-of-childhood-vaccines-outweigh-risks/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

Vast majority of Americans say the benefits outweigh the risks?

ROTFLMAO!

That's not objective it's the opinion of the vast majority of Americans.
Opinion that is spurned on by lobbyists and the pharmaceutical giants.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you your kid gets Polio and dies, touch shit that's life your kid dies of Polio, have another kid.
> 
> However if your kid gets Polio and survives (highly likely given the statistics) then congratulations, your kid is now immune to Polio.
> 
> This is how it works.


Again, feel free to do that with your child. Not knocking you. Just stop spewing your nonsense to others that its safer to not take proven steps to prevent catastrophic illness. Thats all I'm saying to you, specifically.

to the anti-vaccine "movement" i say the same, and good luck.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Vast majority of Americans say the benefits outweigh the risks?
> 
> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> ...


like i said. same argument design as global warming.

its a hot day. global warming!
its a rainy day. global warming!
its a cold day. global warming!

this is also known as self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## genuity (Mar 15, 2017)

The 6 is active....


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Vast majority of Americans say the benefits outweigh the risks?
> 
> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> ...


you're funny. so, what is your opinion about the CBO report on trumpcare then? equally false, right? Because its a government agency spurned on by lobbyists...which would make you a trump supporter then? see what i did there 

your arguments, sir, are based on emotion. not mine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Just stop spewing your nonsense to others that its safer to not take proven steps to prevent catastrophic illness.


Are you just blatantly ignoring my posts and just carrying on with your emotion? Because that's what it seems like.

What part of vaccines are not proven do you not understand?

What part of the *oral polio vaccine causes Polio *do you not understand?

The oral Polio vaccine was responsible for most of if not all of the US polio cases from it's inception until the CDC banned it in 2000!


Again, I suggest you go back and read my posts thoroughly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you're funny. so, what is your opinion about the CBO report on trumpcare then? equally false, right? Because its a government agency spurned on by lobbyists...which would make you a trump supporter then? see what i did there
> 
> your arguments, sir, are based on emotion. not mine.



I have no idea what the CBO report on Trumpcare is.

I'm English.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> your arguments, sir, are based on emotion. not mine.


No, you're ignoring stated facts and refuse to read the posts properly.
You haven't brought anything objective to the table, only your opinion.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

another source backing up the position the anti vaccine idea was wrong and is fading, citing an article in a major medical journal

https://www.statnews.com/2016/08/29/vaccine-refusal-survey/


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, you're ignoring stated facts and refuse to read the posts properly.
> You haven't brought anything objective to the table, only your opinion.


lol, opinion. My only opinion is you are wrong. And I described why and provided links.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

not trying to win the vaccine argument here dude. this is cob 600 thread. 

was just telling you to stop with that nonsense here. you can discuss that crap on some mommy thread


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> lol, opinion. My only opinion is you are wrong. And I described why and provided links.


Again you are not thinking with logic, the points I make are not MY points they're facts that can be backed up.
I'm just highlighting the facts.

You saying I am wrong is, in essence you saying the facts are wrong.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3906664
> The 6 is active....


LMAO. Hot 6 Action!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> another source backing up the position the anti vaccine idea was wrong and is fading, citing an article in a major medical journal
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2016/08/29/vaccine-refusal-survey/


No, your assertion is false.

That article doesn't back up any position, let alone that the anti vaccine idea is wrong and fading at all.
Nor does it cite any article in a major medical journal.


It is an article that cites a* SURVEY *filled out by pediatricians that gives the numbers of parents refusing to have their children vaccinated and the reasons for said refusal.


You didn't even read the article before you posted the link did you?

The headline says.....

*Most pediatricians say parents have refused vaccines for their kids*

And yes, I did read it.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

feel free to expose your loved ones to deadly illness. good luck to you.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, your assertion is false.
> 
> That article doesn't back up any position, let alone that the anti vaccine idea is wrong and fading at all.
> Nor does it cite any article in a major medical journal.
> ...


you didnt read it at all dude, i know what the headline says.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you didnt read it at all dude, i know what the headline says.


Yes I did.

Prove me wrong if I didn't.

I'll happily take it back if you can, I'm not intellectually dishonest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> was just telling you to stop with that nonsense here. you can discuss that crap on some mommy thread


My original Polio vaccine post (that you have still failed to read and understand properly) was in reply/response to another members passing comment about vaccines.

Even though I made the post as easy to digest as possible, I apologized for the length and intensity of said post afterwards.
The post actually gained some interest and I was asked by a couple to elaborate a little more.

I went away and then came back and replied to one of those people directly, that is where this discussion originated from, not that it is a discussion with you as you haven't managed to make a valid and objective point yet. Let alone have you come back with any facts yourself.

You jumped in with both feet and called bullshit (despite facts being presented, I would also provide sources for said facts if you would have the decency to ask for them if you really want to study them), you called bullshit based on your opinion and emotion concerning said subject.




Don't come telling me what I can and can not discuss in a thread when you've been here only just 2 months.
And especially when other users of the thread don't seem to have a problem with the subject matter.
You're the only person here taking this as me spouting opinion, everybody else concerned has had the decency to acknowledge the points and give thanks for the simple break down, either with a like or directly with a comment.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> feel free to expose your loved ones to deadly illness. good luck to you.


I will and that is my choice.

They'd have a better chance of survival if I did anyway.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Prove me wrong if I didn't.
> 
> I'll happily take it back if you can, I'm not intellectually dishonest.


Ok.

The link to the medical journal is in the second paragraph, a hyperlink "pediatrics". It describes what parents are reporting to their pediatricians why they are declining immunizations or delaying them. Avoiding autism is not the reason parents are refusing them more.

That backs up what I said; that idea is fading. 

Paragraph 7 also supports this and provides links there as well.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I will and that is my choice.
> 
> They'd have a better chance of survival if I did anyway.


ya, until your measles ridden child passes it to others..


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

I guess i shouldnt be too surprised. after all, the black plague originated in europe


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 15, 2017)

popped some Afghanis & got a boy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Ok.
> 
> The link to the medical journal is in the second paragraph, a hyperlink "pediatrics". It describes what parents are reporting to their pediatricians why they are declining immunizations or delaying them. Avoiding autism is not the reason parents are refusing them more.
> 
> ...


The Pediatrics article isn't a journal.

And it says the reasons are mostly that "they are not needed", not that the autism idea is fading or wrong.

Logic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> popped some Afghanis & got a boyView attachment 3906728 View attachment 3906729 View attachment 3906731


Nice root ball that mate.

Could have been be ok for a bit of pollen chucking if it was strong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> ya, until your measles ridden child passes it to others..


If the other child is vaccinated against measles then it's not a problem is it? (Oh yeah there goes logic again).

And even so, the measles vaccine isn't given until a child is at least 12 months old because it fucks them up cos they have an immune system that can't handle the vaccine.

So that doesn't stop your kid from getting measles if it's under 1 year old anyway!

lol


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Pediatrics article isn't a journal.
> 
> And it says the reasons are mostly that "they are not needed", not that the autism idea is fading or wrong.
> 
> Logic.


oh man, you know what? you're right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> I guess i shouldnt be too surprised. after all, the black plague originated in europe


China actually..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

*Vaccine court*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaccine_court

"The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services set up the National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program (NVICP) in 1988 to compensate individuals and families of individuals injured by covered childhood vaccines.* The VICP was adopted in response to concerns over the pertussis portion of the DPT vaccine. Several U.S. lawsuits against vaccine makers won substantial awards. Most makers ceased production, and the last remaining major manufacturer threatened to do so.*The VICP uses a no-fault system for resolving vaccine injury claims. Compensation covers medical and legal expenses, loss of future earning capacity, and up to $250,000 for pain and suffering; a death benefit of up to $250,000 is available. If certain minimal requirements are met, legal expenses are compensated even for unsuccessful claims.* Since 1988, the program has been funded by an excise tax of 75 cents on every purchased dose of covered vaccine. To win an award, a claimant must have experienced an injury that is named as a vaccine injury in a table included in the law within the required time period or show a causal connection. The burden of proof is the civil law preponderance-of-the-evidence standard, in other words a showing that causation was more likely than not.* Denied claims can be pursued in civil courts, though this is rare"

"The VICP covers all vaccines listed on the Vaccine Injury Table maintained by the Secretary of Health and Human Services; in 2007 the list included vaccines against* diphtheria*, *tetanus*, *pertussis (whooping cough)*, *measles*, *mumps*, *rubella (German measles)*,* polio*,* hepatitis B*, *varicella (chicken pox)*, *Haemophilus influenzae type b*,* rotavirus*, and *pneumonia*."

"From 1988 until 8 January 2008 awards (including attorney's fees) totaled $847 million. The VICP also applies to claims for injuries suffered before 1988; there were 4,264 of these claims of which 1,189 were compensated with awards totaling $903 million."


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

CDC whistle blower Dr William Thompson admits the vaccine/autism link and that around 100,000 papers in evidence were trashed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

Congressman Posey of Florida reported to congress that he had received evidence from Dr. Thompson of the Center for Disease Control. This information gave details about the destruction of documents which show that vaccination causes autism.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

10,000 of those leaked files available for download in an 182.32MB Zip.

Download link in the middle of this article......
*
http://vaxxedthemovie.com/download-the-cdc-autism-mmr-files-released-by-dr-william-thompson/*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

Links to random scientific papers and articles....


*Empirical Data Confirm Autism Symptoms Related to Aluminum and Acetaminophen Exposure:*
http://www.mdpi.com/1099-4300/14/11/2227/pdf

*A Comprehensive Review of Mercury Provoked Autism:*
http://mercury-freedrugs.org/docs/0810dd_GeierDAEtAll_AComprehensiveReviewOfMercuryProvokedAutismIndianJMedResOct2008_v128_383-411_1004.pdf

*MMR antibodies are significantly higher in autistic children as compared to normal children, supporting a role of MMR in autism:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/16512356/

*The history of vaccinations in the light of the autism epidemic:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19043939/

*A careful review of ASD cases discloses a number of events that adhere to an immunoexcitotoxic mechanism. This mechanism explains the link between excessive vaccination, use of aluminum and ethylmercury as vaccine adjuvants, food allergies, gut dysbiosis, and abnormal formation of the developing brain:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19043938/

*The relative toxicity of compounds used as preservatives in vaccines and biologics:*
http://mercury-freedrugs.org/docs/100430_PubGeiersVaccinePreserStudy.pdf

*A leaked document by GlaxoSmithKline , a corrupt vaccine company, admits that vaccines are responsible for Autism! The description of some of the adverse effects are encephalitis, developmental delays, an altered state of consciousness, and speech delays. Many other adverse reactions are recorded as well:*
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-jYsdHZuRhCVXZUbFFlUzdfNGM/edit?pli=1
*
Polish Study Confirms Vaccines Can Cause Large Number of Adverse Effects including Autism:*
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/08/02/polish-medical-school-study-determines-vaccines-can-cause-irreparable-harm/
*
Key Realities about Autism, Vaccines, Vaccine-injury Compensation,Thimerosal, and Autism-related Research.” By Paul G. Kinga, PhD, Gary S. Goldmanb, PhD, a Science Advisor, CoMeD, Inc. From Medical Veritas 5 (2008 1610–1644:*
http://www.medicalveritas.com/vaccinemyth.pdf 

* Thimerosal in Childhood Vaccines, Neurodevelopment Disorders, and Heart Disease in the United States:*
http://www.whale.to/a/pdf/geier2.pdf

*A case series of children with apparent mercury toxic encephalopathies manifesting with clinical symptoms of regressive autistic disorders:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/17454560/
*
Acetaminophen (paracetamol) use, measles-mumps-rubella vaccination, and autistic disorder: the results of a parent survey:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/18445737/
*
A positive association found between autism prevalence and childhood vaccination uptake across the U.S. population:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21623535/
*
Evidence for a dysregulated immune system in the etiology of psychiatric disorders:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23645137
*
Detection of Measles Virus Genomic RNA in Cerebrospinal Fluid of Children with Regressive Autism:*
http://www.jpands.org/vol9no2/bradstreet.pdf
*
Maternal transfer of mercury to the developing embryo/fetus: is there a safe level?:*
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/02772248.2012.724574?journalCode=gtec20#/doi/abs/10.1080/02772248.2012.724574?journalCode=gtec20

V*accines and Autism: CDC Now Admitting to Ommitting Vaccine Study Data:*
http://www.educate4theinjured.org/#!Vaccines-Autism-CDC-Now-Admitting-to-Omitting-Vaccine-Study-Data/c4nx/96DBBE9B-4D0F-400B-9065-3D1CF65FCDCF
*
Sick Monkeys: Research Links Vaccination Load to Autism in Monkeys:*
http://www.ageofautism.com/2008/05/sick-monkeys-st.html#more

*Bio-Medical Treatment Approach to Autism Spectrum Disorder, Including Heavy Metal Detoxification. The main source of heavy metals in the body and brain is childhood vaccines:*
http://www.alternativementalhealth.com/articles/autism.htm
*
CDC’s Vaccine Safety Research is Exposed as Flawed and Falsified in Peer-Reviewed Scientific Journal:*
http://mobile.dudamobile.com/site/preventdisease?url=http://preventdisease.com/news/14/061714_CDC-Vaccine-Safety-Research-Exposed-Flawed-Falsified.shtml#2748
*
Summary Comparison of Characteristics of Mercury Poisoning and Autism:*
http://www.whale.to/a/table_a.htm
*
How vaccines are Made, How they Work, and How they cause Autism…Childrens Vaccines are for 0-6 yrs of age, made One-Size-Fits-All… made for the weight of the oldest child at 50 lbs!…the question is not IF vaccines cause autism,but HOW!
Three main Vaccine Recipes:
1)Dead Bacteria(use deadly tetanus & diphtheria Toxins to work),more
2)Dead Virus (use Mercury & Aluminum to work),more
3) Live Virus (use genetically engineered Super-Strains):*
http://www.trackingvaccinations.com/

*Rapid degeneration of brain neuron exposed to low levels of mercury:*




*
The Central Mechanism By Which Vaccines Induce Autism – Dr. Russell Blaylock Lecture:*





*Julie Gerberding (CDC director) went on CNN's house call in march of 2008, she admitted during the interview with Dr Sanjay Gupta that vaccines cause Autism in children with predisposed mitochondrial disorders. She was fired soon after this appearance, later she received a job at Merck's vaccine department:*






*The polio vaccine: a critical assessment of its arcane history, efficacy,
and long-term health-related consequences:*
http://www.thinktwice.com/Polio.pdf





Job done, I won't bother the thread with it any more.
If anybody wants to chat feel free to PM me.

Peace.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> not trying to win the vaccine argument here dude. this is cob 600 thread.


Not joining in with you argument / debate lol....but this sure is not the COB 600 Thread lol....although folks with cobs cfls quantums t5/8s and even ye olde 600 in the sky are welcome.

My child has just finished with his chicken pox illness. He'll not have it again, and he also won't get shingles...but he's been vaccinated for other things. I wouldn't go to the Malaria belt in Africa unless I had been vaccinated. My brother in law has had cerebral Malaria and that shit kills you quick (Franco from greenhouse seeds being one). 
Sun for the 3rd day in a row here.....all hail the Stinky Clog.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

Thread was a bit like sex there.....hotted up....picked up pace slowly....started to really get going.....came to a climax.....then fell asleep.

Erm, well that's kinda what sex is like for me. Very traditional lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

OG

Blue Pit

Top og. Bottom blue Pit.


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey everyone! Long time no see. I have ran into a situation that I am stumped about. On my yield on a recent harvest. I'm hoping someone can clear things up for me because I feel like I'm failing really hard right now haha.

I ran 3 Kosher Kush plants a couple months back from seed. All three with different phenotypes. They got a short veg time in some soil I mixed up myself. They were in 3 gallon smart pots. They were topped once. I didn't expect much from them with a short veg time but ended up with an average of an ounce per plant. Which I was relatively happy about because I expected much less.

The last run I did was the same three different phenotypes, all cuts I took from the originals. The differences from this run and the first are as followed; I used a different soil mix (plants looked healthier then previous harvest during veg and flower.) I also placed a scrog screen above the plants and were given longer veg time to help fill the scrog screen. Lastly, they were placed in 10 gallon smart pots instead of the 3's.

With all of these upgrades I would of imagined a larger jump in a yield then I am currently estimating. I don't have the final dry weight yet but if I compare wet weight and percent return after dry from the previous harvest and this one, I am only seeing an increase of 1 to 1 1/4 ounces per plant.

Am I missing something or is this a normal increase?

If you want anymore information let me know!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2017)

A rabbi, a priest, and an atheist walk into a dispensary... Unlikely trio smokes WEED together - and gets into a stoned spiritual debate
  

Rabbi Jim Mirel, Reverend Chris Schuller (an Episcopal Priest), and a self-identified atheist named Carlos Dillard star in a video that was filmed in Washington, where marijuana is legal.




cof


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 16, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> A rabbi, a priest, and an atheist walk into a dispensary... Unlikely trio smokes WEED together - and gets into a stoned spiritual debate
> 
> 
> Rabbi Jim Mirel, Reverend Chris Schuller (an Episcopal Priest), and a self-identified atheist named Carlos Dillard star in a video that was filmed in Washington, where marijuana is legal.
> ...


Great video!


----------



## branbran420 (Mar 16, 2017)

Best video I have seen in awhile

Sent from my SM-J320P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey ADT. Good to see you still kickin' it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 17, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Hey ADT. Good to see you still kickin' it.


Hey JD! Yeah it's good to see you're still around as well!

Yeah I'm definitely kicking something lol. I feel like this latest harvest kind of sucker punched me though! haha


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2017)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey everyone! Long time no see. I have ran into a situation that I am stumped about. On my yield on a recent harvest. I'm hoping someone can clear things up for me because I feel like I'm failing really hard right now haha.
> 
> I ran 3 Kosher Kush plants a couple months back from seed. All three with different phenotypes. They got a short veg time in some soil I mixed up myself. They were in 3 gallon smart pots. They were topped once. I didn't expect much from them with a short veg time but ended up with an average of an ounce per plant. Which I was relatively happy about because I expected much less.
> 
> ...


10 gallon pots are kind of big (like 40litres or something). How where the roots? HAd they used up the 10 gallon pots. I would be vegging for like a month with pots that size and would be expecting around 8-10zips per plant. Sounds like something was way off ADT. You broke open the pots to check the roots yet?


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 17, 2017)

DST said:


> 10 gallon pots are kind of big (like 40litres or something). How where the roots? HAd they used up the 10 gallon pots. I would be vegging for like a month with pots that size and would be expecting around 8-10zips per plant. Sounds like something was way off ADT. You broke open the pots to check the roots yet?


I haven't gotten to the roots to check yet but I'll let you know how much used. With the smart pots they usually use all the space they have. I can't say exact date for veg but I'd say at least 5 to 6 weeks. My veg lights are kind of weak but I always veg for a couple weeks under the flower lights allowing them to get use to the transplant I do before flower and allow them to bounce back. 

Yeah something was off I just don't know what. I was actually really happy the entire grow. With the soil I picked up this time this ended up actually one of my healthiest looking runs I've had. Then the yield came lol


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> A rabbi, a priest, and an atheist walk into a dispensary... Unlikely trio smokes WEED together - and gets into a stoned spiritual debate
> 
> 
> Rabbi Jim Mirel, Reverend Chris Schuller (an Episcopal Priest), and a self-identified atheist named Carlos Dillard star in a video that was filmed in Washington, where marijuana is legal.
> ...


Oh yeh. This is definitely a substance that you should lock people up for FERFUKSSAKE get a grip people.
Thanks for sharing cof. Made me smile.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 17, 2017)

Hotdog day 52


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Hotdog day 52
> View attachment 3908181 View attachment 3908182 View attachment 3908183


Looks bang on that does Bob! Nice.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2017)

Fuzzy hps gg4 pics
 
 
Fireballs


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 18, 2017)

topped again....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow nice lookin stuff. This stuff is really great.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 18, 2017)

DST said:


> Fuzzy hps gg4 pics
> View attachment 3908307
> View attachment 3908308
> Fireballs
> View attachment 3908310


I can see I'm going to have to do some pheno hunting with the FB. I have one going, but not nearly as nice..of course it could be the grower..Lol


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2017)

No doubt, crispy has been nailing it....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2017)

Crispy is on fire. I got me another silicone bong. This one has a built in ice catcher. Snaps apart in the middle for easy cleaning and has a bitchin lil glass tubular bowl I really dig because you can see the bud burn down so easily!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm nervous with just LED's missing my 600W..........I have almost 600w in LED though 

@jacrispy You're killing it as usual brother


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2017)

Living on the edge Evil

Love those silicon bongs. Can you also roll them out and bake cookies on em Ambs?


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I can see I'm going to have to do some pheno hunting with the FB. I have one going, but not nearly as nice..of course it could be the grower..Lol


She's the Mom of all the reg fireballs out thete so she is in there somewhere. They are f3s so still a little work to do (on my endless list of things to be done). Next mission is to find the f3 male.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2017)

Baba Fireballs 
 
This gg4 eh hem clone....kind of needs potting up..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2017)

DST said:


> Living on the edge Evil
> 
> Love those silicon bongs. Can you also roll them out and bake cookies on em Ambs?


Coookies? Absolutely.
This Oregon weed chocolate is excellent. The Oregon Leaf

Free magazine had a good article interview with the owner/founder of Gron chocolates, Christine Smith.

A very brilliant women. She was an architect for 20 years before taking the leap into making chocolate medibles. This made so much sense to me finding this out . Her chocolate is the leading one in Oregon. She rose to the top quickly when all the new regulations , rules and laws for medibles were enforced because of experience in architecture dealing with rules and regulations all the time. The design of the chocolate box is brilliant. It's slick! Childproof, great for keeping fresh . You have to press the 2 squares in at the end of the box to open it .


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If the other child is vaccinated against measles then it's not a problem is it? (Oh yeah there goes logic again).
> 
> And even so, the measles vaccine isn't given until a child is at least 12 months old because it fucks them up cos they have an immune system that can't handle the vaccine.
> 
> ...


Funny measles got mentioned...my mother had measles when i was born so i ended up with permanent hearing loss.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Funny measles got mentioned...my mother had measles when i was born so i ended up with permanent hearing loss.


Whaaaaat? 
Sorry Ruby couldn't resist. My Mum was always threatening to take me to the Docs for always saying "What". I am sure loads of folks had their parents threatening to take them places for this that and the other. "Say that again and I'm taking you to the .........". Anyhoo. I said it again and she took me to the Docs for a hearing test...confirmed by Doc that I was slightly deaf on my left side....Mum lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> Whaaaaat?
> Sorry Ruby couldn't resist. My Mum was always threatening to take me to the Docs for always saying "What". I am sure loads of folks had their parents threatening to take them places for this that and the other. "Say that again and I'm taking you to the .........". Anyhoo. I said it again and she took me to the Docs for a hearing test...confirmed by Doc that I was slightly deaf on my left side....Mum lol.


 
Lol.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> Whaaaaat?
> Sorry Ruby couldn't resist. My Mum was always threatening to take me to the Docs for always saying "What". I am sure loads of folks had their parents threatening to take them places for this that and the other. "Say that again and I'm taking you to the .........". Anyhoo. I said it again and she took me to the Docs for a hearing test...confirmed by Doc that I was slightly deaf on my left side....Mum lol.


Whats that you said ?


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats that you said ?


EH?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> EH?


Pardon ?


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

I beg of yours.

Its interesting the different way you say some phrase in different languages and even dialects.I find the saying in Dutch for sorry quite strange. They say "Spijt me"....Spite? Really, that was the best they could come up with. Doesn't seem phonetically apologetic to me


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> I beg of yours.
> 
> Its interesting the different way you say some phrase in different languages and even dialects.I find the saying in Dutch for sorry quite strange. They say "Spijt me"....Spite? Really, that was the best they could come up with. Doesn't seem phonetically apologetic to me


Lol thats funny..
My pops used to say beg yours when he didnt hear something


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 20, 2017)

come again?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> come again?


Kinky


----------



## Javadog (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> EH?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Interesting fact. About 80% plus of the US population are not really vaccinated. They may have been at one time. But a majority of adults are really not. It's also very curious that they make so much money off of vaccines, especially since they are not any guarantee at all. Plus makers of vaccines cannot be sued for damages when it fucks you up.
> 
> There is something to be said for building immunity naturally in a majority of cases
> 
> The measel outbreak at Disney were vacinated children!...


Vaccinations are yet another money grab and bogus BS!
They dont work and has been proven.
My daughter for example got Pertussis (Whooping cough) and had ALL her vaccines.
They kept trying to act like we were lying....Im like here are her shot record you cunts!
The Drs didnt know what to do when their belief system was trashed.
They kept trying to find other issues wrong with her, there was a reported outbreak subsequent to her diagnosis.

Sorry rant over


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2017)

Back at it for 2017  doing all clones this year -






How's everyone? Had a great winter break back home but sure am happy to be back to work.



Here're some crawfish and mardigras


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2017)

welcome back
what strains are you running this year?


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 22, 2017)

Damn whodat that's a hell of a start!!!
The mudbugs look delicious.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2017)

My brother and I fished for them in Spring Valley with
some bacon in a clothespin. Fun!


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Back at it for 2017  doing all clones this year -
> 
> View attachment 3911426
> 
> ...


Great start whodat.
What's the deal with the crawfish....is that how they are presented and eaten or is that prepping a dish or......? Look mighty tad. Do you also sook the juice out the crawfishes head?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 23, 2017)

They are cooked and ready to eat....pinch some tails and suck some heads.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> welcome back
> what strains are you running this year?
> 
> 
> cof


Alien OG
Blue frost
Fire OG
Gg4
GG (different source from the gg4)
Sunset sherbet
Lemon trees
Birthday cake
Blueberry cookies




DST said:


> Great start whodat.
> What's the deal with the crawfish....is that how they are presented and eaten or is that prepping a dish or......? Look mighty tad. Do you also sook the juice out the crawfishes head?


They are boiled with sausage onion potatoes garlic oranges lemons and some other fixings along with a good deal of seasoning,,, then dumped right on a table and ready to eat. The second pic is after we had our way with them 




curious old fart said:


> They are cooked are ready to eat....pinch some tails and suck some heads.
> 
> 
> cof



Dats right!


----------



## hippy132 (Mar 23, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Alien OG
> Blue frost
> Fire OG
> Gg4
> ...


No Blue dream?


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2017)

OG

Blue Pit

Engineers Dream

Another Blue Pit

Peace
DST


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 23, 2017)

incredible bulk/\/\  peppermint kush/\/\ IB forgot to grow a branch/\ incredible bulk /\ gonna give em some ewc  fork truck went nuts so i got a free bag
im getting anxious to flip


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2017)

Question for everyone who's done seeds. Say I took a fully seeded plant, cut it down and hung it out to dry, then weighed it. If the whole damn plant weighed 1 Kilo.... how many grams of that kilo do you reckon the seeds would make up?

Also if I had a fully seeded bud, that weighs 10 grams, how much of the 10 grams would the seeds make up?

I'm prepping for me second deposition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## moondance (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey Jig If im thinking right its a 50 - 50 split between stem and bud weight vs seed weight.
MD


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd say at least 70-30 seed to left over calyx husk etc. You really do not get any weight in the plant matter left over.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Question for everyone who's done seeds. Say I took a fully seeded plant, cut it down and hung it out to dry, then weighed it. If the whole damn plant weighed 1 Kilo.... how many grams of that kilo do you reckon the seeds would make up?
> 
> Also if I had a fully seeded bud, that weighs 10 grams, how much of the 10 grams would the seeds make up?
> 
> I'm prepping for me second deposition. Thanks in advance.


Seeds, stalks and stems are not smoked.....and they make up 80+% of the weight.


cof


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 24, 2017)

Porn


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 25, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Question for everyone who's done seeds. Say I took a fully seeded plant, cut it down and hung it out to dry, then weighed it. If the whole damn plant weighed 1 Kilo.... how many grams of that kilo do you reckon the seeds would make up?
> 
> Also if I had a fully seeded bud, that weighs 10 grams, how much of the 10 grams would the seeds make up?
> 
> I'm prepping for me second deposition. Thanks in advance.


Looking at the legal definition of usable cannabis is it the same there as here?


(j) "Usable marijuana" means the dried leaves and flowers of the marijuana plant, and any mixture or preparation thereof, but does not include the seeds, stalks, and roots of the plant


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Question for everyone who's done seeds. Say I took a fully seeded plant, cut it down and hung it out to dry, then weighed it. If the whole damn plant weighed 1 Kilo.... how many grams of that kilo do you reckon the seeds would make up?
> 
> Also if I had a fully seeded bud, that weighs 10 grams, how much of the 10 grams would the seeds make up?
> 
> I'm prepping for me second deposition. Thanks in advance.


All you end up w is dregs. No one on the street would want a bag of shake. A well seeded bud is predominantly seeds. 60-70% w 10-15% more in twigs. Lucky if you get 15-20% in shake to roll some joints with. 

Hope you are ok there jiggy. Lots of us wishing you well across the pond. Chin up brother. . Love ya man.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2017)

@jigfresh - I have a bunch of dried buds full of seeds. I will weigh it whole and then separate the useable bud from the seeds and stems and weight it again to get your answer.

I have trimmed away the leaves so I am not sure if it is comparable to what the law states in Spain.

http://www.cannalawblog.com/marijuana-in-spain-our-on-the-ground-report/

*Marijuana in Spain: Our on the Ground Report*
By Nadja Vietz on March 10, 2016
POSTED IN EVENTS, MEDICAL MARIJUANA, SPAIN




Spain’s cannabis laws have progressively liberalized to the point where Spain is now one of the most cannabis-friendly countries in Europe...

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2017)

@jacrispy - please resize your photos for posting. They take forever to load.

I set my width proportionally to 1-2 inches and resolution at 600 and then save as a .png file.

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a friend who quit growing over 25 years ago, when you got your seeds from a catalog from Europe. He had a seed stash that he was willing to share and I was gifted some sativa, super sativa, acapulco gold, Lebanese, afgan, skunk and one called Randy's pine.....plus there is a stash of my new breedings. Looks like it time to pop some beans.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2017)

Sweet! I hope they are still viable.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Sweet! I hope they are still viable.


They have been well stored (black plastic box that was taped shut and stored in a cool area) and he just had 10 of 10 break ground.


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 25, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, as mo said my wife was finally due to give a statement to the court, but of course the court didn't get an interpreter like our lawyer repeatedly requested, so she is re-set for March 28.
> 
> The bad news from the day though... they finally finished analyzing what all I had (or what they've made up I had). The big line here in Spain is 10 kg. If you have less than 10kg, not a big deal, over 10kg it's a big deal. They are saying I had 11 kg. I fucking wish I had that much. Some real bullshit and my lawyer not so sure I'll avoid prison at this point. Yay.
> 
> Hope yall are doing alright. I'm just chillin working on have a good state of mind as I wait another year.


Hey jigs guess who's back at the playground.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 25, 2017)

Well family, all the hard work to the new house is done, still have to buy new kitchen cabinets and new furniture but I'm happy with the 78 year old house. The boss said I can play again so I'm gearing up. Figure I'll buy all new equipment as for the old ones didn't survive the move. As for lights I'm looking a 315 lec might need 2of them for a 4x8 tent


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Mohican said:


> @jacrispy - please resize your photos for posting. They take forever to load.
> 
> I set my width proportionally to 1-2 inches and resolution at 600 and then save as a .png file.
> 
> ...


slow connection? only 853kb jpeg


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Well family, all the hard work to the new house is done, still have to buy new kitchen cabinets and new furniture but I'm happy with the 78 year old house. The boss said I can play again so I'm gearing up. Figure I'll buy all new equipment as for the old ones didn't survive the move. As for lights I'm looking a 315 lec might need 2of them for a 4x8 tent


You'll need at least 2. I find that their effective area is 3' X 3'.


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks old fart, I was thinking the same. My son wants to do the 4x8 but I like the 4x4 so guess who's making the executive decision?


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 25, 2017)

I plan on running docs gear with 1 or 2 Buddha beans


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey Jojo... been thinking about you the past few days and here you are, like magic. How you been bro?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

DST said:


> Not joining in with you argument / debate lol....but this sure is not the COB 600 Thread lol....although folks with cobs cfls quantums t5/8s and even ye olde 600 in the sky are welcome.
> 
> My child has just finished with his chicken pox illness. He'll not have it again, and he also won't get shingles...but he's been vaccinated for other things. I wouldn't go to the Malaria belt in Africa unless I had been vaccinated. My brother in law has had cerebral Malaria and that shit kills you quick (Franco from greenhouse seeds being one).
> Sun for the 3rd day in a row here.....all hail the Stinky Clog.
> ...


I'm pro vaccination,mass immunisations important especially for people with no immune system be it a birth defects or aids jah get me....only reason I'm here is I'm digging the clogs,how much they set u back!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm pro vaccination,mass immunisations important especially for people with no immune system be it a birth defects or aids jah get me....only reason I'm here is I'm digging the clogs,how much they set u back!


Not a great deal. 15 to 20 euro. Can't remember exactly. Had them for over 10 years.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah u get a nice footprint going on inside but as u stated they smell of after a while that's why I ditched my leathered ones for crocs but this clogs got me curious 
.how's the grip on em?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2017)

They don't actually smell...they just look a bit smelly lol. And they have grips on the sole.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm digging em man sire sign you're a man of leasure


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2017)

some positive news from the cannabis front line.......

I gave my little boy CANNABIS to help cure his cancer: Mother reveals how her teenage son who was given days to live made a miracle recovery when she gave him the drug behind his doctors' backs
  

Deryn Blackwell, 17, was diagnosed with leukaemia in 2010. He was then told he had an extremely rare secondary cancer. In a new book his mother Callie reveals the story of her son's recovery.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2017)

They just have to have a Dr. commenting on how this is a miracle and it's not 100% certain that the cannabis helped....ok then Doc, you know best ffs. 
Nice article.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2017)

DST said:


> They just have to have a Dr. commenting on how this is a miracle and it's not 100% certain that the cannabis helped....ok then Doc, you know best ffs.
> Nice article.


....and it is classified as having no medical value in the US
when will the bs end????????


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 26, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Jojo... been thinking about you the past few days and here you are, like magic. How you been bro?


Blessed my brother how Spain , wife kids est...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Blessed my brother how Spain , wife kids est...


My little girl is growing like a weed. She's a giant. Everyone thinks she's 5 but still just 3 and a half. Wife is finally getting happy after a rough couple years, and I'm awaiting trial for the plants I was growing here. Most everyone thinks it will be ok. I'm a bit stressed though, if they throw the book at me its 3-6 years. Glad you are doing ok.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 27, 2017)

flipped em pk garden security


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 27, 2017)

The Fuck? Come on man? Jigs how many can you have over there. The most I ever did was180


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 27, 2017)

my daughter said she wants a car and then showed me this!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2017)

The first Country to go rec........

High times north of the border! Liberal hero Justin Trudeau announces plans to legalize cannabis in Canada nationwide- making it the largest developed country to do so
  

Canadians (pictured) should be able to smoke marijuana legally by July 1, 2018, putting Liberal Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on the path to accomplishing one of his most ambitious goals.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 27, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> View attachment 3914547 my daughter said she wants a car and then showed me this!


She knows when to hold her cards lol you're fucked


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> View attachment 3914547 my daughter said she wants a car and then showed me this!


Took me a second to figure out this was a school card. Nice marks.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2017)

OG, more like OmfG....thing smells like melons. Super sweet and super tacky. Still got a lot of bulking out. I am convinced this is the OG kush x male DPQ. Flowers remind me so much of the DPQ female flowers I ran and the thinner super long pinnate leaning leaves. Can't wait to try.
 
 
I think my fave Blue Pit so far. Been pushing her hard. I like the big trich's starting to spread out on the fan leaves.
 
Peace DST


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll take one of each. :0)


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2017)

more good news about cannabis ......


*Cannabis breakthrough as researchers discover the genes that will let them control flavours 'like fine wines'*

*Researchers identified 30 genes that give various cannabis strains their flavors *
*They identified compounds such as limonene, which produces a lemon flavor*
*The cannabis genes are similar to genes that play a role in grape flavor for wine*
*The findings will have an impact on the budding legal cannabis industry*
By Cecile Borkhataria For Dailymail.com

Published: 13:29 EDT, 30 March 2017 | Updated: 13:29 EDT, 30 March 2017

 
Researchers have identified the genes responsible for giving different strains of cannabis distinct flavours.

They scanned the genomes of cannabis plants and identified compounds such as limonene which produces a lemon-like flavor.

The findings will have an impact on the budding legal cannabis industry.

Scroll down for video







"The researchers identified 30 genes that give various cannabis strains their lemony, skunky or earthy flavors. 'This is similar to the wine industry, which depends on defined varieties such as chardonnay or merlot for high value products,' said Dr Jörg Bohlmann, a professor in the Michael Smith Laboratories and faculty of forestry at the University of British Columbia " class="blkBorder img-share"/&gt; 
The researchers identified 30 genes that give various cannabis strains their lemony, skunky or earthy flavors. 'This is similar to the wine industry, which depends on defined varieties such as chardonnay or merlot for high value products,' said Dr Jörg Bohlmann, a professor in the Michael Smith Laboratories and faculty of forestry at the University of British Columbia

The researchers, based at the University of British Columbia (UBC), identified 30 genes that give various cannabis strains their lemony, skunky or earthy flavors.

'The goal is to develop well-defined and highly-reproducible cannabis varieties, said Dr Jörg Bohlmann, a professor in the Michael Smith Laboratories and faculty of forestry at UBC.

'This is similar to the wine industry, which depends on defined varieties such as chardonnay or merlot for high value products.

'Our genomics work can inform breeders of commercial varieties which genes to pay attention to for specific flavor qualities.'

The research, published in the journal Plos One, is part of an ongoing collaboration with graduate student Judith Booth and Dr Jonathan Page, an adjunct professor in UBC's botany department who founded the cannabis testing and biotechnology company Anandia labs.

The researchers analyzed terpene genes, which contribute to diverse flavors in cannabis.

*WHAT ARE TERPENES? *
Terpenes are compounds that are responsible for the differnt aromas of cannabis.

The production of terpenes in cannabis plants is increased with light exposure, and they're mostly found in high concentrations in unfertilized female cannabis flowers.

For example, the compound limonene produces a lemon-like flavor, and myrcene produces dank, earthy, herbal flavors.

Cannabis' signature terpene, Beta-caryophyllene, is also found in pepper, cloves, hops, basil and oregano. 

legislation to legalize marijuana by July 2018.

'There is a need for high-quality and consistent products made from well defined varieties,' he said.

The researcher said it will be important to examine to what extent terpene's interact with cannabinoid compound such as tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) that give cannabis its medicinal properties.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4365346/Cannabis-genes-responsible-different-aromas-identified.html#ixzz4cqYXjO8O
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 30, 2017)

Gotta keep these lil clones in veg 

 

Sunset sherberts taking off-



These were our seed plants same day last year-


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice'n tight...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Gotta keep these lil clones in veg
> 
> View attachment 3916489
> 
> ...


......and we thought last years crop were trees.....gotta love it


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Gotta keep these lil clones in veg
> 
> View attachment 3916489
> 
> ...


Cracking whodat. 11lbers then


----------



## Superfen (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi all I had a strange experience last week ! I grew some gorilla glue very nice stuff ! Someone asked me if I had any smoke so impressed with my gorilla I let them have that An ya know what they turned it down cause it was too sticky !!! I just don't get some people !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2017)

I have an old Sinsemilla book from the '70s, and it warns not to let the flowers mature too long or they will get sticky and stinky!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Mar 31, 2017)

Is there a club 1000 or am I welcome here?? Hahah


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2017)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Is there a club 1000 or am I welcome here?? Hahah


you're welcome here. we run a little bit of everything.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have an old Sinsemilla book from the '70s, and it warns not to let the flowers mature too long or they will get sticky and stinky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perish the thought...stinky smell buds. Oh no


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 1, 2017)

Damn that stinky overgrown weed, i hear it can make you feel funny in your head too, even make you sleepy


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2017)

A bunch of Berkley egg heads. Didn't want to get busted by the smell or experience any couchlock


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2017)

The only smoke that gave me couchlock in the '70s was Thai stick. The opium was most likely the culprit.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 1, 2017)

Superfen said:


> Hi all I had a strange experience last week ! I grew some gorilla glue very nice stuff ! Someone asked me if I had any smoke so impressed with my gorilla I let them have that An ya know what they turned it down cause it was too sticky !!! I just don't get some people !


I let a bud sit out and dry for a whole day tthen no issues with stickiness


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 1, 2017)

flowers starting to set   removing carpet for linoleum next run


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 3, 2017)

uv only im gonna run all my glg stuff next..
i want to run something sour & am looking now
k2so4 getting in the mix tomarrow


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2017)

I have four year old Jesus OG that is still too sticky to touch. I keep it around to blow people's minds. It is like super glue.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have four year old Jesus OG that is still too sticky to touch. I keep it around to blow people's minds. It is like super glue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2017)

I know - right!

It was too sticky to trim. The scissors kept getting stuck.

Best coconut oil I ever made. Patients are still talking about it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I know - right!
> 
> It was too sticky to trim. The scissors kept getting stuck.
> 
> Best coconut oil I ever made. Patients are still talking about it.


That's insane man! Wow lol.......too sticky for the scissors that's just so full of awesome lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have an old Sinsemilla book from the '70s, and it warns not to let the flowers mature too long or they will get sticky and stinky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!
Who wrote that?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 4, 2017)

Just took the first clones from the Lambsbread I'll be selfing a few of them
for seed stock.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## oldman60 (Apr 5, 2017)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 3919522


Jeeez, that's a lot of money for bad info.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 5, 2017)

I LOLed Mo....Danger Will Robinson! Sticky *and* Stinky.

And I have to admit that I thought of the old "weather stone" when I read 
of that article Cof...they discovered Limonene. Eureka! 

You are going to give the Valley Of The Giants a run for its money Who. I can't wait.

Take care!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 6, 2017)

exodus cheese fire


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 6, 2017)

What up everyone. Been a while shince I have visited the forum. Still doing my thing rocking the 600w. Just got a new bulb to replace the ebay bulb that came with my light. Excited to try the Hortilux Super HPS. Laziness, lack of time and crappy genetics resulted in some sub par harvests. Getting ready to crack some new beens and order some new genetics maybe from Nirvana.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2017)

intenseneal said:


> What up everyone. Been a while shince I have visited the forum. Still doing my thing rocking the 600w. Just got a new bulb to replace the ebay bulb that came with my light. Excited to try the Hortilux Super HPS. Laziness, lack of time and crappy genetics resulted in some sub par harvests. Getting ready to crack some new beens and order some new genetics maybe from Nirvana.


50% off sale with us just now...well, for another week I think.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

Dessert breath 37 days 12/12
 
She got very big...fast


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 7, 2017)

incredible bulk &
peppermint kush day 13      just need another 1200 watts or so


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2017)

*Uruguay becomes the first country in the world to sell cannabis over the counter in pharmacies  *
  

Uruguay is set to become the first country in the world to legally sell cannabis for recreational use after the final stages of the three-year process of legalizing the drug was reached.


cof


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> *Uruguay becomes the first country in the world to sell cannabis over the counter in pharmacies  *
> 
> 
> Uruguay is set to become the first country in the world to legally sell cannabis for recreational use after the final stages of the three-year process of legalizing the drug was reached.
> ...


I was born there and still have citizenship, which allows you to grow 6 plants. Heading down there next Jan to check things out, look at some properties for retirement. We'll be rec legal up here in Canada too, have a place on both sides of the equator, perpetual outdoor, perpetual summer for retirement


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2017)

Got the the plants spread out and the whole thing light up now,


  


Gorilla glue taking off-

 


Gotta have some tea brewing!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 7, 2017)

GG just keeps teasing me everywhere I look lol.

Good luck brother @whodatnation may your season be large and prosperous.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I was born there and still have citizenship, which allows you to grow 6 plants. Heading down there next Jan to check things out, look at some properties for retirement. We'll be rec legal up here in Canada too, have a place on both sides of the equator, perpetual outdoor, perpetual summer for retirement


Now that's how it should be. Was reading about it yesterday. About 1euro per gram. 40 gram per month i think. You have to register to buy . Sold in pharmacies. But you can also be part of growing clubs. Sounds pretty good. Licensed producets as well.
Someone told me that they are going for medical in South Africa. But they have dropped the recreational part so that its guaranteed to make law. They are also planning on having steict controls on the growing of the product...ie no home/self growing.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Got the the plants spread out and the whole thing light up now,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920662 View attachment 3920663
> ...


I assume thats not jailbait im anyway? (The lights). They are going to be huge mate.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 8, 2017)

@ whodat can't wait to it this summer


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2017)

budolskie said:


> @ whodat can't wait to it this summer


they're still teen-agers....it's the fall when they explode...and this looks to be a rather large harvest.

whodat
you need to get with john deere about a cultivator


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks like whodat needs 8 arms and 4 legs.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2017)

DST said:


> I assume thats not jailbait im anyway? (The lights). They are going to be huge mate.


No worries over here, the hills are lit up like the night sky 

Thanks fellas I CANNOT wait for summer weather! Gotta put more time in on the smoker!


Ribs from the other day, and it's snowing this morning haha


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2017)

Yippee. Braai porn. Lamb chops and pork sausages


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2017)

Look at the yins!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2017)

Your handsome sons seem to enjoy the spread....as in dad, we need to do this more often.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Your handsome sons seem to enjoy the spread....as in dad, we need to do this more often.
> 
> 
> cof


He asked for tomatoe sauce and yogurt!!! Wtf dude haha. They are a mystery. He certainly had fun making the braai with Dad though.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2017)

DST said:


> He asked for tomatoe sauce and yogurt!!! Wtf dude haha. They are a mystery. He certainly had fun making the braai with Dad though.


that was for the colors....a small taste usually changes their minds.
Time with a good dad is important for their growth and well being.....they need all they can get.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2017)

DST said:


> Yippee. Braai porn. Lamb chops and pork sausages
> View attachment 3921001


Which yin had the beer?
Hansom lads D.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2017)

Lambsbread clones (5 days) mom and some of Doc's Radioactive in the background.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Which yin had the beer?
> Hansom lads D.


Haha. Thats Mums cider


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 9, 2017)

got my first "herm"    
peppermint kush..culled.
i knew she was suspicious & have been hawke eyeing her since thur.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2017)

Damn shame, she/he was a nice looking plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## oldman60 (Apr 9, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3921957


Damn who I'm trying to loose weight and you keep the temptations coming in. lol
Looks delicious, I love baby back ribs. 
I going to smoke a beef tenderloin with apple wood in a couple weeks.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Damn who I'm trying to loose weight and you keep the temptations coming in. lol
> Looks delicious, I love baby back ribs.
> I going to smoke a beef tenderloin with apple wood in a couple weeks.


I use the tenderloin with a good quality locally made sausage for shish-k-bob which happens to be a favorite of my father, who is turning 88 this week.....so shish-k-bobs are on the menu.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 9, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I use the tenderloin with a good quality locally made sausage for shish-k-bob which happens to be a favorite of my father, who is turning 88 this week.....so shish-k-bobs are on the menu.
> 
> 
> cof


Happy Birthday to Dad and God bless him.
That sounds good to!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 9, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Happy Birthday to Dad and God bless him.
> That sounds good to!


Thank you....and He has, abundantly.
They seem to be a favorite and I enjoy being able to serve them..


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday to the Curious even Older Fart

Just finished my excercises and I could eat that whole stack of ribs RIGHT NOW!!!! Got workers in jet spraying the walls of the balcony so can't even have a quick zoot this morning....hopefully they are finished soon


----------



## numberfour (Apr 10, 2017)

Wicked week in the sun, spent most of my time buzzing from the canna caps, caps were a low dosage, only 27mg each so double dropped twice a day. 
Wasn't looking to score but managed to bump in to a guy within a few hours and scored some nice hash. Few days later, met the guy again and gave him some caps and BAM..access to his personal stash, hash was soft, oily, huge terps and took me and the wife's head off every night. Possibly the best I've come across in a long time. Got a picture somewhere, will load it later.

Was going to pop a load of new beans, given away some strains recently but reckon I'll just throw what I've got into flower after a few more weeks of veg.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 11, 2017)

Baby porn, Acapulco IBL.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 11, 2017)

Pic of the holiday hash


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Pic of the holiday hash
> View attachment 3922715


Mmmmm, Mmm good.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Pic of the holiday hash
> View attachment 3922715


Damn, nice score, nothing like some quality hash while on vacation


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Pic of the holiday hash
> View attachment 3922715


Where did you go no4? Hash looks very nice indeed.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2017)

If you remember the 60's you weren't there......

*Family bonding! 'Stoner' smokes weed with his GRANDMA before discussing everything from their love lives to the best bong techniques in bizarre - but very funny - video*

*Eli, 23, and his grandmother, Bonnie, were captured smoking marijuana from a bong and a joint*
*Over the course of several hours, they talk about drugs, youth, and relationships *
*Bonnie launches a search for a girlfriend for her 'caring' grandson*
By Katie Fustich For Dailymail.com

Published: 16:20 EDT, 11 April 2017 | Updated: 16:23 EDT, 11 April 2017

 
For many stoners, the consumption of marijuana is a private matter - not something you would want to do on camera, and definitely not something you would want to do on camera with your grandmother sitting right next to you. 

Yet that didn't stop one bold marijuana smoker from sharing a couch, a bong, and bowls of snacks with his beloved grandma - all while a camera filmed them lighting up and discussing love, life, and - of course - the 1960's.

A new video from Cut.com shows 23-year-old Eli smoking weed and chatting away with his grandmother, Bonnie. The resulting video is truly cute - in a very weird sort of way. 














http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4402534/Watch-stoner-smoke-weed-grandmother.html#ixzz4dzbPlIJj 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

cof


----------



## numberfour (Apr 12, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Mmmmm, Mmm good.


Yeah, the kind you wish you could share around 



GroErr said:


> Damn, nice score, nothing like some quality hash while on vacation


Made so much better by not even looking to score and just bumping in to some one, think my red eyes from the caps gave it away lol



DST said:


> Where did you go no4? Hash looks very nice indeed.


We were over in Gran Canaria


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2017)

You should of said. I would have got my friend from Tenerife to sort out a club membership for you. Looks like you didnt miss out though


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 12, 2017)

Tomato sauce and yogurt, never heard that one before lol. Weird taste for sure i assume haha


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I use the tenderloin with a good quality locally made sausage for shish-k-bob which happens to be a favorite of my father, who is turning 88 this week.....so shish-k-bobs are on the menu.
> 
> 
> cof


Congrats to Pop! (and the dutiful child ;0)


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey, Been ages but I'm back around, despite probably no one in this thread knows me. 

Right now I got Dutch Passion Seeds "The Ultimate Auto" under 100w of CFL, and...
Bagseed "White Rhino" under 195w of actual draw combination led (with whites).

The soil is a mix of outdoor ground soil, peat moss, perlite, and generic potting mix.

Check it out. They're growing fast they both popped two days ago. 

So far all they've had is a single drop of Superthrive fertilizer in their water. Superthrive is like 50 vitamins and hormones to make the plant grow, if you use it early and during a little it increases strength. Or so I have found anyway.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 13, 2017)

18 days
peddle to the floor


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 13, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> 18 days
> peddle to the floorView attachment 3923853 View attachment 3923854 View attachment 3923855 View attachment 3923856 View attachment 3923857


Going to be some nice cola's bro.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 13, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Going to be some nice cola's bro.


thanks man!
all new lights & all from seed (pk&ib)
I'm really digging it


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 13, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> thanks man!
> all new lights & all from seed (pk&ib)
> I'm really digging it


Never had any luck running IB don't know what went south but............


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 13, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Purple cadillacView attachment 3894371
> Psycho Killer the shorter phenoView attachment 3894373
> TangieView attachment 3894376
> 
> ...


How tall does the Psycho Killer grow outdoors


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

lil bud pr0n

FOOKIES
   
HOTDOG
 
CHERNOBYL / SLYMER CUT


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2017)

Prontastic


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

after dropping a few branches on the carpet while trimming, I'v discovered that my vacuuming technique is suspect .....
My beard seems to shed more than my old basset hound...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2017)

rsbigdaddy said:


> How tall does the Psycho Killer grow outdoors


Mine got to be about 2.2 meters last year, but it wasn't out all year... I guess it would have been a WHOLE LOT taller if it was. It was 2nd tallest out of the 10+ strains I was running.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2017)

you ended up with a severe case of cropus interruptus.....


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 15, 2017)

My ex said I have regular weed and her plug has better. So I said "but your not getting it for free like you use to"


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 15, 2017)

Any of you guys vegging with 600 mh?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Any of you guys vegging with 600 mh?


The Blue MH is one of my favorite veg lights what's up? Not using it this grow but have plenty of times.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2017)

the shish-k-bob's .....



cof


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> the shish-k-bob's .....
> 
> 
> 
> cof


Looking dam tasty cof.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you....they were.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> the shish-k-bob's .....
> 
> 
> 
> cof


I can almost smell it. I can see why it's your dads favorite.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 18, 2017)

Day 1. Black Rose. Using fast flower. 10 on for transition then 8 on to finish.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Day 1. Black Rose. Using fast flower. 10 on for transition then 8 on to finish.View attachment 3927027


Nice healthy looking plant.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> the shish-k-bob's .....
> 
> 
> 
> cof



LOVE IT!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2017)

Everything potted up to five gallon pots today. More consisten sunshine on the way finally,,, past two months have been dreary and the lack of light undoubtedly shows in growth rates.

 


Blueberry cookies-


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Everything potted up to five gallon pots today. More consisten sunshine on the way finally,,, past two months have been dreary and the lack of light undoubtedly shows in growth rates.
> 
> View attachment 3927224
> 
> ...


April showers bring October flowers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Everything potted up to five gallon pots today. More consisten sunshine on the way finally,,, past two months have been dreary and the lack of light undoubtedly shows in growth rates.
> 
> View attachment 3927224
> 
> ...


Looking great bro. I got that blue cookies too and it is supposed to be fire!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hope everyone has a kick ass season started. We have been getting after it setting up the rec farm, and I will be out planting the med farm next week. Going to be a busy year!


----------



## Smokey57 (Apr 18, 2017)

have been lurking for awhile now. on my first grow. huge learning curve. lots of help from a local bud here, pun intended. 
5x5 gorilla. 2-600 HPS/MH with hoods. charcoal filter vented to outside. 3 small fans, and a small heater to keep the room up to temp when lights off. 70F lights off 85F lights on. started with hydro, but was having to many problems and transferred to dirt at day 27. 3 gallon pots, and they took off. (i will be trying hydro again) lots of topping, flipped to 12/12 on day 51,
I cant get enuf of all the bud porn so thought i would start practicing for when mine are ready for harvest. so here are some early pictures. 
my opinion is a little biased but i think we are doing okay here.
pics from Day 28 flower.... today.

 

Quazy Quake




Sky Walker




Power Skunk


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2017)

Since we are sharing our outdoors. Heres my 2 mystery tulip maryjanicuses....dam you guys i got greenhouse inferiority complex now lol. Recks i'll be hitting about 11 too whodat.....(ounces if i am lucky...maybe grams ahaha).


----------



## Rusher (Apr 19, 2017)

Smokey57 said:


> have been lurking for awhile now. on my first grow. huge learning curve. lots of help from a local bud here, pun intended.
> 5x5 gorilla. 2-600 HPS/MH with hoods. charcoal filter vented to outside. 3 small fans, and a small heater to keep the room up to temp when lights off. 70F lights off 85F lights on. started with hydro, but was having to many problems and transferred to dirt at day 27. 3 gallon pots, and they took off. (i will be trying hydro again) lots of topping, flipped to 12/12 on day 51,
> I cant get enuf of all the bud porn so thought i would start practicing for when mine are ready for harvest. so here are some early pictures.
> my opinion is a little biased but i think we are doing okay here.
> ...


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 19, 2017)

You got the Veggie to Meat ratio right there Cof. :0)

Pinner that is a lovely plant!

Who those babies will spread out when the blazing starts. Hoo hoo!

Welcome aboard Smokey...for a first grow you seem to be rocking it. :0)

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2017)

My new 4x4 came in, setting it up sat. looks like the oldman is going to
learn some new tricks I'll be selfing my Lambsbread and then get a small breeding
project or two going.........yup it started****


----------



## Smokey57 (Apr 19, 2017)

Javadog said:


> You got the Veggie to Meat ratio right there Cof. :0)
> 
> Pinner that is a lovely plant!
> 
> ...


Javadog
thanks for the encouragement. i would not be anywhere near where i am without the help of my buddy. im still a newbie and ANYTHING doesn't look right and i panic and phone him. lol im scared i am going to wear out the zippers on my tent. i must check the ladies at least 6-8 times a day, sometimes a lot more. 
but it sure is FUN

Smokey


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2017)

Javadog said:


> You got the Veggie to Meat ratio right there Cof.
> JD


Thank you. the vegs are for seasoning.

Today's date is now 4-20 (on the east coast).....fire 'em up and enjoy the next 24 hours.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Thank you. the vegs are for seasoning.
> 
> Today's date is now 4-20 (on the east coast).....fire 'em up and enjoy the next 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Already there cof, enjoy 4/20 everyone!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420 folks.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Mine got to be about 2.2 meters last year, but it wasn't out all year... I guess it would have been a WHOLE LOT taller if it was. It was 2nd tallest out of the 10+ strains I was running.


Hey dude! Whats up!
I never ran it outdoors, but my indoor ones were a short one and an average stretcher so just different phenos, or they thrive more outside.

420 here in Cali!
Happy safe celebratory events commence!


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## PigTrotter (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420 to the 600 crew  and BB fam


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Everything potted up to five gallon pots today. More consisten sunshine on the way finally,,, past two months have been dreary and the lack of light undoubtedly shows in growth rates.
> 
> View attachment 3927224
> 
> ...


Sun or no sun every one of those girls looks thrilled to be alive!


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 20, 2017)

week 4 PK&IB


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 21, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> week 4View attachment 3928486 View attachment 3928487PK&IB


Did you up their food? some leaves look a bit yellow but all in all
the room looks good.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 21, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Did you up their food? some leaves look a bit yellow but all in all
> the room looks good.


thanks
yea i may have come off the "N" a little early...
i may have had a calcium issue on a couple on the lec side as well.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 21, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> thanks
> yea i may have come off the "N" a little early...
> i may have had a calcium issue on a couple on the lec side as well.


It's good your aware.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2017)

A positive story on mj that you probably won't find on the lamestream media......

*Cannabis is NOT as dangerous as we think, expert claims: Study shows the drug only rarely causes psychosis*

*Over the years, scientists have discovered a link between weed and psychosis*
*But a review published on 4/20, a day to celebrate cannabis, found the opposite *
*Experts said cases of mental health conditions from usage of the drug are rare*
*However, those who smoke high amounts of weed should still be careful *
By Stephen Matthews For Mailonline

Published: 07:42 EDT, 21 April 2017 | Updated: 14:17 EDT, 21 April 2017


The risk of developing psychosis as a result of smoking cannabis is much lower than first thought, scientists believe.

Over the years, a host of previous research has pointed to a link between the popular recreational drug and mental health conditions. 

But a new review of existing studies published yesterday on 4/20, an unofficial day to celebrate cannabis, has found that cases are relatively rare.

However, those who smoke high amounts of weed should still be careful, according to a researcher at the University of York.






"But a new review of existing studies published on 4/20, an unofficial day to celebrate cannabis, has found that it's relatively rare for weed to cause any such symptoms" class 

The Independent: 'The link between cannabis and psychosis has been investigated by researchers since the drug became popular in the 1960s. 





'A new review of research carried out since then has concluded that 'at a population level the increased risk is weak and the vulnerabilities relatively rare'.'

His review, published in the journal Addiction, stated more research was needed on the impact of high potency cannabis.

But he said the studies clearly showed that the stronger the weed, the more likely someone is to develop mental health problems. 







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4432192/Smoking-cannabis-rarely-causes-psychosis.html#ixzz4ew3CWicl 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

there's more to this article, but am unable to display. click on the link for the whole story.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tell Web Md that.
Those Pharma Nazis say it causes permanent memory loss possibly and other yet unknown longterm harm.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 21, 2017)

Purple GSC x Animal Cookies from In House Genetics , grown under the 600w hps with a cheap ass 20$ bulb.

 
 
100% organic


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Purple GSC x Animal Cookies from In House Genetics , grown under the 600w hps with a cheap ass 20$ bulb.
> 
> View attachment 3928984
> View attachment 3928985
> 100% organic


GEOWD DAMN DUDE! Those some beautiful nugs right there.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> GEOWD DAMN DUDE! Those some beautiful nugs right there.


Thank you sir i try my best ,check out this white fire og grown under that same 20$ cheapo bulb


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Thank you sir i try my best ,check out this white fire og grown under that same 20$ cheapo bulb
> View attachment 3928991


DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLS! lol. Those strains sound right up my alley too 

Well done!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLS! lol. Those strains sound right up my alley too
> 
> Well done!


ty ty


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 21, 2017)

I've grown outdoor for some time now but have recently switched to indoor in a 5'x5' tent w/ 600w cool tube using a 6" 440cfm inline fan for ventilation and odor control. 
I feel like a noob all over again. I've found that growing under the sun is far more forgiving to say the least lol.
Anyway, I'm about 2 weeks in to flowering. I'm running Big Worms Blue Matter and Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo. Surprisingly enough, about 80% ended up being female. Great female to male ratio.
Here they are. 2 BM plants and 2 Y x PG x TD ( 7-8 week veg) in 5 gallon buckets and 4 BM (4 week veg) in 1 gallon pots.
---> I burnt the shit out of the older plants with too strong of a neem oil solution so I germinated 5 more beans to be on the safe side.. I didn't plan on running more than 6 plants at a time<---


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 22, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> I've grown outdoor for some time now but have recently switched to indoor in a 5'x5' tent w/ 600w cool tube using a 6" 440cfm inline fan for ventilation and odor control.
> I feel like a noob all over again. I've found that growing under the sun is far more forgiving to say the least lol.
> Anyway, I'm about 2 weeks in to flowering. I'm running Big Worms Blue Matter and Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo. Surprisingly enough, about 80% ended up being female. Great female to male ratio.
> Here they are. 2 BM plants and 2 Y x PG x TD ( 7-8 week veg) in 5 gallon buckets and 4 BM (4 week veg) in 1 gallon pots.
> ---> I burnt the shit out of the older plants with too strong of a neem oil solution so I germinated 5 more beans to be on the safe side.. I didn't plan on running more than 6 plants at a time<---


I was in that same boat 5 years ago myself and listening to these gentlemen brought me to a
higher level of growing, (pun intended ).
There is a great amount of talent here. All you have to do is ask your answers will be here.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 22, 2017)

What are your alls thoughts on lollipopping? Or selective defoliation?
I used to do it on my bushier outdoor plants because of very high humidity.. For a little extra air-flow around plants.
-- I know this is a VERY touchy subject.. Just looking for opinions.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2017)

For clearing out the underside of the plants yes (lollipopping if you like), or for training, but I tend to only remove if the plant is telling me to remove them. Plants are smarter than us for knowing their environment (providing you give them the right grounding). That's my opinion.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> What are your alls thoughts on lollipopping? Or selective defoliation?
> I used to do it on my bushier outdoor plants because of very high humidity.. For a little extra air-flow around plants.
> -- I know this is a VERY touchy subject.. Just looking for opinions.


I'm in the leave the leaves camp myself, just pull them off as they die off. I do some slight trimming on the bottom about 2 weeks in to maintain airflow but otherwise I let them do their thing and keep lots of air hitting them 24/7. Seems to work, these are 6x 3gal in my current round, they're are at Day 33...

 

Cheers


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 22, 2017)

I appreciate the feedback. The tent definitely has good airflow.. I was worried that mould or PM may set in when the buds swell and get dense. As spring sets in and the temps outdoors rise, the humidity in my tent stays around 50%-58%. Hoping it doesn't get any higher later on.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 22, 2017)

Plants are looking great btw.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 22, 2017)

DST said:


> For clearing out the underside of the plants yes (lollipopping if you like), or for training, but I tend to only remove if the plant is telling me to remove them. Plants are smarter than us for knowing their environment (providing you give them the right grounding). That's my opinion.


Before transplanting, I drilled out the bottom of 5 gallon buckets and also drilled holes every 1/2"-1" around the tops of the buckets. They've been trained around the tops of the buckets since their final transplant. It's getting harder and harder to water them.
I was kind of up in the air about trimming anything else down below because I don't want to slow the stretch. 
One thing I wish I would've built or purchased before flowering is some trellising. Hoping that no branches snap when they start filling out and packing on the weight.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> I appreciate the feedback. The tent definitely has good airflow.. I was worried that mould or PM may set in when the buds swell and get dense. As spring sets in and the temps outdoors rise, the humidity in my tent stays around 50%-58%. Hoping it doesn't get any higher later on.


Cheers, if you have lots of airflow and maintain humidity below 60% I've never seen bud mold indoor. I target 50-55% max for RH. They key in RH% imo is watching your lights off levels and do what you need to (I have to run a dehuey lights out to keep below 55%) to keep it in check. Once you fill a room with plants, after a watering your RH can spike quite a bit lights out without some controls.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 22, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> Before transplanting, I drilled out the bottom of 5 gallon buckets and also drilled holes every 1/2"-1" around the tops of the buckets. They've been trained around the tops of the buckets since their final transplant. It's getting harder and harder to water them.
> I was kind of up in the air about trimming anything else down below because I don't want to slow the stretch.
> One thing I wish I would've built or purchased before flowering is some trellising. Hoping that no branches snap when they start filling out and packing on the weight.


Bamboo tomato stakes and butchers twine to tie them up with works for me.


----------



## TheReturnOf5toned (Apr 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> should see what we have at riddlem3......anyway same ole tired shat


I need to talk to RiddleM3 admin.... Lost url


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 23, 2017)

At the age of 88 my grandmother pass this morning @3am. NEVER knew how hard this would be.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 23, 2017)

my condolences......loosing a loved one is never easy.....especially grandmonthers


cof


----------



## Javadog (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry to read of your loss Bro. Condolences,


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry for your loss jojo, our prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> At the age of 88 my grandmother pass this morning @3am. NEVER knew how hard this would be.


My condolences brother. I lost my Grandfather back in 2004 and still have not recovered 100%, my grandparents raised me we were real close. And right now I';m watching grandma deteriorate day by day and sad to say but her day is coming as well, just the reality of things. 

Chin up it doesn't get easier but overcoming it and finding your own way to cope will only make you stronger for things yet to come in life.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> At the age of 88 my grandmother pass this morning @3am. NEVER knew how hard this would be.


Condolences Jojo. Sorry to hear that. Lost my Gran a couple of years back. Sad times. Keep your chin up and think of the good times. Peace, DST


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 24, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I'm in the leave the leaves camp myself, just pull them off as they die off. I do some slight trimming on the bottom about 2 weeks in to maintain airflow but otherwise I let them do their thing and keep lots of air hitting them 24/7. Seems to work, these are 6x 3gal in my current round, they're are at Day 33...
> 
> View attachment 3929334
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. This really got me feeling some type of way.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry to hear jojo I know it isn't easy


----------



## green217 (Apr 25, 2017)

looking for a cloner aeroponic was what I'm leaning towards, just seems to get much healthier and quicker root development with them. Kinda want a short one, I've been putting my ole dome on top of my closet shelf and it works but not a lot of height room, probably takes two weeks before I transplant on average with the dome. what would you guys reccomend looking at some like these. Only need about 20 cells maybe a bit more.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/POWERGROW-CLONER-Plant-Cloning-Machine-21-Sites-/152501872466?hash=item2381d1e752:g:ftUAAOSwZ8ZW7Aww
I know this one a bit tall but I could put it under a 600w HPS with some larger vegging plants


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2017)

That cloner looks fine to me.


----------



## green217 (Apr 25, 2017)

never built one after shipping and handling they are 80 USD. for ez clone 36 site. cheapest I can find. Maybe I should look into making my own, just hard to find the time to do it with family, work, etc


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2017)

There is a good article in today's USA about marijuana clinical trials going on in Israel that are showing positive results on Autism using cbd oil.....by Yardena Schwartz I'm unable to copy and paste.
Part of the article describes the difficulty to use mj in trials in the US. .One doc tried for 7 years to get permission, only to finally give up and move....Israel approved it in 6 months.
The US spent 1.4 billion on my research since 2004 with 1.1 billion being spent on studying addiction, withdrawal and drug abuse.. In other words they only seek negative programs.....and I don't see it getting any better in the near future.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2017)

green217 said:


> looking for a cloner aeroponic was what I'm leaning towards, just seems to get much healthier and quicker root development with them. Kinda want a short one, I've been putting my ole dome on top of my closet shelf and it works but not a lot of height room, probably takes two weeks before I transplant on average with the dome. what would you guys reccomend looking at some like these. Only need about 20 cells maybe a bit more.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/POWERGROW-CLONER-Plant-Cloning-Machine-21-Sites-/152501872466?hash=item2381d1e752:g:ftUAAOSwZ8ZW7Aww
> I know this one a bit tall but I could put it under a 600w HPS with some larger vegging plants


Look into Amazon.....$49.95 + 9.95 shipping.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_9_6?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cloner+machine&sprefix=cloner,aps,283&crid=19X61KZDOQB4I&rh=i:aps,k:cloner+machine

check out the Clone King


cof


----------



## green217 (Apr 25, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Look into Amazon.....$49.95 + 9.95 shipping.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_9_6?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cloner+machine&sprefix=cloner,aps,283&crid=19X61KZDOQB4I&rh=i:aps,k:cloner+machine
> 
> check out the Clone King
> ...


Ty


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> There is a good article in today's USA about marijuana clinical trials going on in Israel that are showing positive results on Autism using cbd oil.....by Yardena Schwartz I'm unable to copy and paste.
> Part of the article describes the difficulty to use mj in trials in the US. .One doc tried for 7 years to get permission, only to finally give up and move....Israel approved it in 6 months.
> The US spent 1.4 billion on my research since 2004 with 1.1 billion being spent on studying addiction, withdrawal and drug abuse.. In other words they only seek negative programs.....and I don't see it getting any better in the near future.
> 
> ...


Israel are at the forefront of most countries in respect to the research of cannabis.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 26, 2017)

IB day 33 PK day 33 breakfast


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 26, 2017)

looks like shit til I rolled it up...Damn I miss this.hole tree hanging out back


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 26, 2017)

5-6 more weeks to go!
I think I may add another 600w my next run.. Just have to figure out how to cool two lights.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thinking about growing again. So what's some of the best that's out there? Any seed banks that have that omg cannabis? Let's here some names...I'll start....maroon, sherbet,face off


----------



## Javadog (Apr 26, 2017)

Kosher Kush crosses are pretty much all crazy. 

Kosher Tangie and Sour Kosher are two of my favorites. DNA.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 26, 2017)

I've just finished a grow from Doc, Super Skunk x Chernobyl and
Cherry Pie x Dr.Who both were very, very good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 26, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Kosher Kush crosses are pretty much all crazy.
> 
> Kosher Tangie and Sour Kosher are two of my favorites. DNA.


I'm growing golden lemons(kosher kush x lemon skunk) and it's a great yielder and flavors are great i'd like to try some more kosher crosses for sure.


----------



## Smokey57 (Apr 27, 2017)

just a quick question. I am currently about half way thru the flower cycle,day 30. My temperatures are running 85 lights on and 75 lights off. I am using a small heater to keep the temp up during lights off. would it be beneficial or harmful to not use the heater and have the lights off temp drop to about 65. lights are running 14/10 .

Smokey


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2017)

Tossed some red wigglers into one of the 600g pots, its already full of night crawlers... you can see the crimson clover planted too.
  



Got the pad cleaned up for the most part, ready to amend these pots sometime next week and then planting come may 20- June 1.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 27, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Tossed some red wigglers into one of the 600g pots, its already full of night crawlers... you can see the crimson clover planted too.
> View attachment 3932086 View attachment 3932087
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like some happy worms, that's a dream setup you got there man, best of wishes for your upcoming season and happy toking


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2017)

Smokey57 said:


> just a quick question. I am currently about half way thru the flower cycle,day 30. My temperatures are running 85 lights on and 75 lights off. I am using a small heater to keep the temp up during lights off. would it be beneficial or harmful to not use the heater and have the lights off temp drop to about 65. lights are running 14/10 .
> 
> Smokey


I would cool the light temp down about 5 or more degrees lights off is OK.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 27, 2017)

Smokey57 said:


> just a quick question. I am currently about half way thru the flower cycle,day 30. My temperatures are running 85 lights on and 75 lights off. I am using a small heater to keep the temp up during lights off. would it be beneficial or harmful to not use the heater and have the lights off temp drop to about 65. lights are running 14/10 .
> 
> Smokey


I doubt it'd hurt them. Sometimes the temp in the room my tent is in drops to the high 50s and they're flourishing. I flipped mine on 4/5.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2017)

Beautiful day out here.

 




Lemon tree
 


Sunset sherbet with a fat root already, that thing could be the size of a main stalk by the end.
  




Up skirt!


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 27, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Beautiful day out here.
> 
> View attachment 3932192
> 
> ...


You're living my dream lol
I'm hoping to be able to have something like that within the next few years. I'm planning on starting a nursery. You have a beautiful piece of property!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 27, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I've just finished a grow from Doc, Super Skunk x Chernobyl and
> Cherry Pie x Dr.Who both were very, very good.


Word! I have both a TPP and a TPR that are about ready for photos....in week #2 IIRC


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2017)

Lemon tree...sunset sherbet....nice....


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Word! I have both a TPP and a TPR that are about ready for photos....in week #2 IIRC


I have 4 clones of Radioactive (ss x cher) that are huge bushes! going 12/12
in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2017)

Backyard IBL
















Stems





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2017)

@whodatnation love it m8, can't wait to see them in few months, like @BushMaster15 says living the dream


----------



## DST (May 1, 2017)

@whodatnation wheres all the braai pron my man? By this time of year you have normally braai'd half a herd eh coo's dude

We had chicken on Sunday. Also made stuffing but i braai that between the coals and under the chicken so it collects all da jus likes! (You can kind of see it in the 1st pic).The jus was straight up heavenly

The stuffing that wasn't stuffed.
 
Jus to orgasm to.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2017)

That's the first I have seen that...mmmmmmm,I bet that stuffing is extremely tasty.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> That's the first I have seen that...mmmmmmm,I bet that stuffing is extremely tasty.


Was a treat Gen. I think next time I'll put a tray of veg down as well...or at least some roast spuds. Stuffing was soooo juicy. You can just see the tinfoil next to the chicken with wood chips in for smoking....bloody things only just got a little hot. Not even a puff of smoke lol. I tossed some on the coals though as a safety measure. Smoke fail ffs lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for the braai porn DST looks delist! Try yourself a beer chicken if you haven't already! God damn shove an open can of beer in its rear and stand her vertical,,,, JUICY.

Haven't had much BBQ weather until this past week, I did smoke a tri tip last night though.


Started amending soil yesterday, got 12k gallons done so far and a few more to go,,, 2017 bring it on


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2017)

You can also burry a cast iron skillet (covered) in the coals and make corn bread mmmmn


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2017)

Brewing tea as usual, gave the ladies a root drench and foliar of it and they are happy as can be,,, I'll get some pics up tomorrow hopefully. Gonna try and make foliar feeding a regular thing this year the plants respond to it too well not to.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for the braai porn DST looks delist! Try yourself a beer chicken if you haven't already! God damn shove an open can of beer in its rear and stand her vertical,,,, JUICY.
> 
> Haven't had much BBQ weather until this past week, I did smoke a tri tip last night though.
> 
> ...


I tried the beer can chicken thing a while back and failed due to one side of the airflow on the weber being blocked. ffs. Waited 2 hours and the chook still looked like it was just finished clucking. Had to finish the goddam thing off in the oven lol. I plan on doing it again very soon.
Going to start brewing some teas as well. About to flip the switch on my set up real soon.


----------



## jacrispy (May 3, 2017)

39 days..
had a calcium issue & some nanners in the room...
good news is i scored this fan for 20$


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2017)

Well DST do yourself a favor and go ahead and try it again.

Looking nice mr crispy


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2017)

Watered the ladies yesterday and they already want more  drying out these 5 gallon pots real quick like. Gonna go ahead and feed and foliar tomorrow morning.


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2017)

And here we were last year at may 1st




And may 7th last year


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2017)

Looks like you're about 40% larger than last year....which wasn't too shabby.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2017)

@whodatnation I would kill to go work there for a bit you don't know it but sent me on the no till road and I always aspire to have my indoor plants look like yours but obviously smaller scale. Grow is looking KILLER!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2017)

Ok guys so if my entire grow is running 600Watts can I still play?


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> And here we were last year at may 1st
> 
> View attachment 3935983
> 
> ...


Beautiful,inspiration,dedicated, enjoyment, so many words,can not explain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. Spent a week on the mountain getting mine and @natro.hydro land cleared and light Del green house pads cut in. This was what I got done on mine but it won't load the pic if nates
 
Got the camper going out friday for Andrews family who will be here friday to caretake for me and grow for DC 
They put up the other ghouse while I was gone at the Rec grow and we put dehums, and electric in this week. I will be working on the veg conex tomorrow.
Chicken layed a double yolk egg today


----------



## DST (May 3, 2017)

I have always wondered how you tell if they are double yokers? They sell them at the cheese stall I go to in my local market.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Watered the ladies yesterday and they already want more  drying out these 5 gallon pots real quick like. Gonna go ahead and feed and foliar tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 3935902


I guess clones win then. Looking tip top Whodat. I'll be venturing down the beer can chicken root again soon....weather permitting


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2017)

DST said:


> I have always wondered how you tell if they are double yokers? They sell them at the cheese stall I go to in my local market.


This one I can tell by the size


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2017)

Here is the two pads I graded last weekend. Dont know way the one will not post. I have had a couple do that to me


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Here is the two pads I graded last weekend. Dont know way the one will not post. I have had a couple do that to me View attachment 3936058


Forum been acting up tonight not you


----------



## DST (May 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> This one I can tell by the size


Righto. Think I'll ask the kaasman next time i am down how they tell theirs apart. They sell white, brown, medium, large. And the double yokers (dubbele dooier). I have always imagined they use some sort of Wallace and Gromit egg sorting machine.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2017)

Good old google.
How does a farmer know?
1. Hes an expert lol.

And the rest:The eggs are heavier. And as dr said....generally larger. They are normally laid by younger chickens(higher hormone levels). The middle of the egg has a very thin ring (barely recognisable).


----------



## DST (May 4, 2017)

DPQ ogkush cross.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2017)

^^^Its in a 7 litre pot btw (2 gallon+)


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

DST said:


> ^^^Its in a 7 litre pot btw (2 gallon+)


Damn dude, those some thickuns on that girl, I need to get my 2 gallon game up LOL


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2017)

That look at the end by him.....☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻

He like yup...they got me...she was thick tho...


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2017)

Hahaha yeah she thick tho" lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2017)

Don't know if I mentioned it before but the 200g pots are getting amended with a pre blended mix of ingredients,,, from natures pride. I've heard good things about it and I like the list of ingredients they got in there. We usually buy everything separate and blend it ourselves but being able to skip that process is convenient and too nice to pass up,,, we already got enough going on. Will see how it works out but not worried about it really. 
 

First sticker on the side by side! Should last a week or so ha.

 



I spoke with one of the reps for a while and we both agreed that with our long vegetative growing period and the size of our pots it's safe to double up on the recommended ratios. With our old recipie each pot was getting a full 5g bucket of pre blended amendments,,, with this new stuff we're only using a half 5g bucket before tossing in some additional neem seed meal,,, so not too worried about burning our plants.
 



Peace love and chicken grease


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2017)

Each pot is also getting an additional 1.5cf back of chicken shit and another bag of malibues biodinamic compost.


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2017)

Here's our old mix, not shown are the additional bags of compost


----------



## hippy132 (May 4, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Watered the ladies yesterday and they already want more  drying out these 5 gallon pots real quick like. Gonna go ahead and feed and foliar tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 3935902


Looking great as usual, but no Blue DReam?


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Looking great as usual, but no Blue DReam?


Hell no that shit was not great


----------



## whodatnation (May 4, 2017)

Getting these pots amended!


----------



## doug mirabelli (May 4, 2017)

What's the craic. Legal grower from Mass here. I joined the 600 club recently, still waiting my light.

https://jet.com/product/detail/05e418e894d14445b219c9a2ba31886b?jcmp=pla:ggl:NJ_dur_Gen_Household_Supplies_a1:household_supplies_light_bulbs_a1:na:PLA_784505432_40398245479_aud-155003204480:pla-293298881248:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15

Any comments on it? Any tips? suggestions on venting? I got a 48x48x80 inch tent

Thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2017)

We hung The dehumidifiers and light brackets this week at the rec grow. We also got the temporary veg room ready and the conduit for the cameras done.  

Tomorrow I head to the mountain again to put my three days in on my farm. This trip I am taking our RV out for Andrewand the first of the plants.




whodatnation said:


> Each pot is also getting an additional 1.5cf back of chicken shit and another bag of malibues biodinamic compost.
> View attachment 3936334 View attachment 3936336


I will be doing the same but with a mix of the down to earth rose and flower mix and there biolive. With some extra langbeinite, guano, Epsom salt and such, but I hauled home made compost out to mix in.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2017)

doug mirabelli said:


> What's the craic. Legal grower from Mass here. I joined the 600 club recently, still waiting my light.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/05e418e894d14445b219c9a2ba31886b?jcmp=pla:ggl:NJ_dur_Gen_Household_Supplies_a1:household_supplies_light_bulbs_a1:na:PLA_784505432_40398245479_aud-155003204480:pla-293298881248:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15
> 
> ...


Welcome doug. The link doesn't work but I am sure you'll get banging results. I have always used pretty cheapo ballasts
Venting, just ensure your fan is rated high enough to shift enough air, and don't have lots of redundant bends in your venting. Keep is simple. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## hippy132 (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, maybe the plants were too large, Ha! Ha!, the grow is looking great, good weather be coming hope you have a successful summer and maybe even get to enjoy the day occasionally.


whodatnation said:


> Hell no that shit was not great


r


----------



## Smokey57 (May 6, 2017)

Day 42


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2017)

Got most of the light dep greenhouse put together with some help yesterday. It is 10 x 62 and I have two more to build for the full season but they will be bigger.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2017)

Juat wanted to share a positive cannabis story.
I reached out to one of the 600 club for help with some Erl/RSO or whatever you want to call it. A friend of mine who some of the older members may recall was killed in Helmand province while serving for the Dutch army. Well to cap off the families misfortune his Dad now has Lung cancer and is basically riddled including 3 tumors in his brain. Hes a pretty strsight guy. Retired school Headmaster and has never touched any weed or done drugs of any other sort.
He's not having an operation but is receiving chemo.
Anyway. He now has some erl thanks to the 600 and my god is he happy. He has been waking up having muscle spasms which he cannot get rid of and nausea and generally just feeling terrible. Which has made him stay in his bed and not want to get out. He has been using the erl and now has no muscle problems. His nausea is no longer effecting him and his daughter told me he is back to cracking jokes and being like Dad again. No one is claiming this will save his life as its too late really. But to get standard of living in these times is a priceless commodity that anyone who has been in or surrounded by this type of thing could never deny.
LEGALISE LEGALISE LEGALISE LEGALISE LEGALISE LEGALISE LEGALISE
YES I AM FUCKING SHOUTING BECAUSE SOME MOTHER FUCKERS OUT THERE ARE FUCKING DEAF.
Peace
DST


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

I had a dab of distillate two nights ago and have feeling back in my hands and feet for the first time in 3 years! LEGALIZE!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2017)

I saw a recent story about the quality of mj grown for the government that stated it was a poor grade. This is what they use for research, which dooms the project from the beginning. The government is doing everything it can to make all test failures. They have to change their attitudes.

I have a friend whose wife gave up opiates by smoking good quality mj.

Last year I had a patient request some cbd oil, which I didn't have. I put in a request in the 600 and a member generously sent me some. We have some good people in this group who try to help. Thank you for all that you do.


cof


----------



## gr865 (May 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I had a dab of distillate two nights ago and have feeling back in my hands and feet for the first time in 3 years! LEGALIZE!!!!!!!!


When you say you had a dab of distillate, what is the distillate, Cannabis Oil?

GR


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 7, 2017)

gr865 said:


> When you say you had a dab of distillate, what is the distillate, Cannabis Oil?
> 
> GR


Yes as it was explained to me, the oil was extracted in a similar manner as the herbal oils are from other plants. Then the guy filters it etc and put's back what he wants that separates and you get a clear rosin/wax looking oil/tincture. But crystal clear this stuff was. I was flying on the moon with no pain. And I look like a crack head touching everything like it was the first time since the feeling in my limbs has come back lol


----------



## gr865 (May 7, 2017)

I acquired Cannabis Oil for my son's mother. Around Thanksgiving she started having pain in her upper body around the neck and then it started moving down her body. All the Dr.'s did was give her opioids and they did not really help. They have just kept telling her to increase her dosage. By late January she was bedridden and having to have 24/7 live in care. Pain was unbearable and she spent most of days crying from the pain. Well it was early Feb when she began taking the oil, she resisted at first because she did not want to get high. I started her on a 1/35 Co to Organic Avocado oil at 5 drops and had her increase it every few days till either the pain decreased or she would begin to feel the high. She got up to 12 drops and the pain began to subside. When she finished the first batch a made I changed from a 1/35 to a 1/25 and she is doing 7 drops two times a day, without getting high. 
She is no longer taking any pain meds, no longer has to have 24/7 care and last weekend she drove 300 miles by herself each way to visit her sister for a weekend. She is working in her art studio three to four days a week. My son and his half brother have both said her demeanor and attitude have change and she is a lot more fun to be around.
It works folks. Legalize, Legalize, Legalize.

GR


----------



## gr865 (May 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes as it was explained ot me, the oil was extracted in a similar manner as the herbal oils are from other plants. Then the guy filters it etc and put's back what he wants that separates and you get a clear rosin/wax looking oil/tincture. But crystal clear this stuff was. I was flying on the moon with no pain. And I look like a crack head touching everything like it was the first time since the feeling in my limbs has come back lol


LOL, I had not tried the oil when I got it for her, made by a friend who makes it on a regular basis for his PTSD. I always give him some cannabis to make his oil when I have extra.
Anyway when I made her second batch, 2 at 1/25 I cleaned the oral syringe each time by licking it, then I decided to try it so I did a .25 gram dose of straight oil. 
Well that was the highest I have been in probable 40 yrs since I quit doing drugs. It was the most pleasant high and I had so much fun, listening to music and watching some pot movie on Netflix. 
Since I had a successful last grow, 15 zips, I am going to make me about 6 zips worth of CO. I am about 70 and you know the little aches and pains that come with age. I also want to use it as a cancer preventive.

Again it works folks, Legalize!


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2017)

The coconut oil I made with the Malawi killed the skin cancer on my face (from too much sun).

It works!

Jack Herer knew this and he is who we all should thank for the progress made in the last 25 years.


----------



## Rusher (May 7, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got most of the light dep greenhouse put together with some help yesterday. It is 10 x 62 and I have two more to build for the full season but they will be bigger.
> View attachment 3937857


What's the length of each piece of the PVC to cover that 10' width?


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> The coconut oil I made with the Malawi killed the skin cancer on my face (from too much sun).
> 
> It works!
> 
> Jack Herer knew this and he is who we all should thank for the progress made in the last 25 years.


My GF uses my coco oil caps for her skin cancer (rare form which won't kill her but needs to be kept in check). She used to have to go every 6 months to get spots surgically removed. Hasn't had to go for 3 years since she started applying it to spots as they pop up. They simply disappear, great stuff!


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2017)

A report on cannabis that I agree with.....

Elderly people should smoke POT to prevent memory loss, study claims: Cannabis revived brains of old mice - and could do the same in humans
  

Researchers in Germany, who are set to begin human trials later this year, cured elderly mice of memory loss with cannabis - and say the drug may even help delay Alzheimer's disease.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 8, 2017)




----------



## DST (May 8, 2017)

Dpq ogk


----------



## jacrispy (May 8, 2017)

peppermint kush 'bout 45 days in   scored a pair of these


----------



## pinner420 (May 9, 2017)

Day 29!


----------



## whodatnation (May 9, 2017)

Just sent my aunt some CBD tincture to help with her lupus but I'm beginning to read fresh plant juice works better for that but will see,,,, just wish I could have helped my mom some more before she passed over the winter.


The greenhouse was getting a tad crowded so I pulled some plants out yesterday.

All pots and trenches have been amended and the irrigation is back up and running, planting time in a few weeks!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2017)

Bear Creek Kush live resin dabs and lots of much needed garden maintenance. Got an order for 90 two gallon plants I hope i get a go on tomorrow.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

Dpq x ogkush


----------



## Javadog (May 10, 2017)

Those look like they would be great for hacky sack crispy. There seems to be more
story there than I am seeing. Those young ladies look ready to rock Who. Have fun!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2017)

10 week Exodus Cheese under 1800w HPS.









Gorilla Glue #4 to go in next.


----------



## oldman60 (May 12, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I saw a recent story about the quality of mj grown for the government that stated it was a poor grade. This is what they use for research, which dooms the project from the beginning. The government is doing everything it can to make all test failures. They have to change their attitudes.
> 
> I have a friend whose wife gave up opiates by smoking good quality mj.
> 
> ...


I was on high dose opiates for 12 years and put them down for good last Oct. 
Thank you CANNABIS! staying relatively pain free on about 4 grams a day.


----------



## glockdoc (May 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 10 week Exodus Cheese under 1800w HPS.
> 
> View attachment 3940950
> 
> ...


looking real good.
what smells you getting off her?


----------



## whodatnation (May 13, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I was on high dose opiates for 12 years and put them down for good last Oct.
> Thank you CANNABIS! staying relatively pain free on about 4 grams a day.


That's amazing old man!


----------



## oldman60 (May 13, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> That's amazing old man!


I just got really sick of having the DEA up my ass trying to run every inch of my life.
It's bad enough living with constant unrelenting pain but then you get piss tested every month, ANY
cannabis at all even CBD and no script! cold turkey and it takes approx 6 weeks to get clean (2nd offence
your done!) it's just not worth it.
I get just as good if not better relief from good MJ and screw the government.
Off my soap box for now, have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2017)

Cannabis plants and braai? 

Happy Mother's Day to all :love:


----------



## Herbfarming (May 14, 2017)

DST said:


> DPQ ogkush cross.
> View attachment 3936135
> View attachment 3936136
> View attachment 3936137


Very nice picture is great lovely bud


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2017)




----------



## oldman60 (May 14, 2017)

Droooool! slobber, slurp.


----------



## whodatnation (May 14, 2017)




----------



## DST (May 15, 2017)

Now we're talking whodat....lovely braai pron. Planta looking not too shabby either top stuff bru.
A blue oit and ED i am doing on light dep.
 
And the dpq ogk clone.
 
Baby bath lettuce lol....all the hipsters will be munching it this year.


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2017)

I'll take some hipster lettuce.



Getting the ladies planted today!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 15, 2017)

Another humble contribution:


----------



## numberfour (May 16, 2017)

Flower tent, flipped on Saturday
 
9 plants per 600, last run for a lot of these strains. 

Cuts
 

Seeds, load of new strains


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2017)

In the ground y'all



Same day last year-



And sep 12 of last year,


----------



## Herbfarming (May 16, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Another humble contribution:
> 
> View attachment 3942926 View attachment 3942927


Hello all I'm new to this site would love to join the 600 club.
I flower with 600 watt Hps.
I followed along a couple years have continued to do so after joining I love all the info from great growers here.


----------



## duchieman (May 16, 2017)

What up yall? Hope you're all well.


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2017)

My Lambsbread project is well under way I just moved mom to the flower room clones are
growing out and 4 are going to be selfed in a 4x4 under a 1200 COB.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2017)

duchieman said:


> What up yall? Hope you're all well.


Hey  how's it going duchie?


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> In the ground y'all
> 
> View attachment 3943527
> 
> ...


I like last years pic of someone standing on a 12' ladder spraying the ladies.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2017)

duchieman said:


> What up yall? Hope you're all well.


Glad to see you're developing a southern drawl. some of us are still here.

How's the Canadian mj business going?


cof


----------



## DST (May 16, 2017)

Herbfarming said:


> Hello all I'm new to this site would love to join the 600 club.
> I flower with 600 watt Hps.
> I followed along a couple years have continued to do so after joining I love all the info from great growers here.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## DST (May 16, 2017)

duchieman said:


> What up yall? Hope you're all well.


Hey Duchie. Good to see ya. Hope you are good.


----------



## DST (May 16, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> In the ground y'all
> 
> View attachment 3943527
> 
> ...


Looks like you'll need more space this year then Solid work so far bru.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2017)

DST said:


> Looks like you'll need more space this year then Solid work so far bru.



There's two less plants per a row too this year. Thanks D


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I like last years pic of someone standing on a 12' ladder spraying the ladies.
> 
> 
> cof


August 5 of last year-


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2017)

Hope you all are well!good luck this sEason whodatnation! Dont ever forget A lot of people are grateful and very thankful for your hard work and your determination to produce the fantastic medication that you grow. You and all the growers producing high quality bud have a lot to be proud of . Your work is very spiritually rewarding and far reaching...what a great way to live your life.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 16, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> August 5 of last year-
> 
> View attachment 3943764


I think you might need a bigger ladder


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2017)

I built a scaffold after that happened.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hope you all are well!good luck this sEason whodatnation! Dont ever forget A lot of people are grateful and very thankful for your hard work and your determination to produce the fantastic medication that you grow. You and all the growers producing high quality bud have a lot to be proud of . Your work is very spiritually rewarding and far reaching...what a great way to live your life.



Thanks allot


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> August 5 of last year-
> 
> View attachment 3943764


That's the one. It gives a good perspective of the size.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 16, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Hey  how's it going duchie?


All things considered, it's ggoing pretty good. I'm at a bit of a crossroads in my life and I think I need the help of my friends here to help me out. Full legalization will be here by next spring and I really want to take advantage of this new market. That said, I'm so happy to see your photos first thing. I'm envious every time.  But, I'm looking forward to picking your brain, and everyone elses. More questions to come. 




curious old fart said:


> Glad to see you're developing a southern drawl. some of us are still here.
> 
> How's the Canadian mj business going?
> 
> ...


Business is the right choice of words, as I was saying to whodat, I have some ideas and can't really nail one down but hope to maybe try to clarify things chatting with you guys. If you actually heard that drawl, you'd know how fake it is.  Always glad to see your here cof. 



DST said:


> Hey Duchie. Good to see ya. Hope you are good.


 Yes sir. Sunny days ahead. How things at BB? Still plugging along?


----------



## duchieman (May 16, 2017)

So guys, here's my first dilemma. This is my new grow room. The wide angle on my phone makes it look small than it is but it's 8ft x 8ft x 8ft. From the back wall to the door/window (directly facing each other), is about 5ft. The small open vent on the door side is the cold air return. The vent under the window is heat/central air. For equipment I have two air hoods (6") for two 600hps ballasts/bulbs. I have a Vortex S1000 (10") inline with a 10" charcoal cannister as well as my old Vortex VTX400 (4") and cannister. I could use some help figuring out how best to configure this gear. I'm thinking of using the 10" as a scrubber and the 4" to extract the fixture heat outdoors. I'm thinking this because I foresee an issue with reducing the 10" cannister down to 6" through the fixtures, and then stepped back up to a 10 to extract outside. Something about this doesn't seem right. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 









----------



## pinner420 (May 17, 2017)

She's starting to bulk up and the frost is coming on.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2017)

duchieman said:


> So guys, here's my first dilemma. This is my new grow room. The wide angle on my phone makes it look small than it is but it's 8ft x 8ft x 8ft. From the back wall to the door/window (directly facing each other), is about 5ft. The small open vent on the door side is the cold air return. The vent under the window is heat/central air. For equipment I have two air hoods (6") for two 600hps ballasts/bulbs. I have a Vortex S1000 (10") inline with a 10" charcoal cannister as well as my old Vortex VTX400 (4") and cannister. I could use some help figuring out how best to configure this gear. I'm thinking of using the 10" as a scrubber and the 4" to extract the fixture heat outdoors. I'm thinking this because I foresee an issue with reducing the 10" cannister down to 6" through the fixtures, and then stepped back up to a 10 to extract outside. Something about this doesn't seem right. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have to join the 4 and the 10 together? Is it that you only want one outlet? Or am i getting this wrong? A 10 inch seems good for 2 lights imo. Do you need the 4inch?


----------



## duchieman (May 17, 2017)

View attachment 3944262


DST said:


> Why do you have to join the 4 and the 10 together? Is it that you only want one outlet? Or am i getting this wrong? A 10 inch seems good for 2 lights imo. Do you need the 4inch?


I guess my concern is with stepping down from the 10" canister, all the way down to 6 inches at the fixture(s), and then back up to 10 going into the fan. Would that not create excess draw on the fan? Or am I nuts? My other idea was to use the 4 inch set up to draw the heat out of the fixtures only, while the 10" exchanges the room.

Only a few feet away, outside the window, is the neighbours window and I'm not sure how to shoot that much air out of it without it being too much. Even though I'm legal I still need to be somewhat discreet, and courteous. I'm wondering if I can use the cold air return vent somehow to shoot the stale air into the basement.


View attachment 3944262


----------



## DST (May 17, 2017)

You could run the fan before the lights and have 1 step down instead of 2 (down and up). Also mean your exhaust is smaller.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 17, 2017)

duchieman said:


> I guess my concern is with stepping down from the 10" canister, all the way down to 6 inches at the fixture(s), and then back up to 10 going into the fan. Would that not create excess draw on the fan? Or am I nuts? My other idea was to use the 4 inch set up to draw the heat out of the fixtures only, while the 10" exchanges the room.
> 
> Only a few feet away, outside the window, is the neighbours window and I'm not sure how to shoot that much air out of it without it being too much. Even though I'm legal I still need to be somewhat discreet, and courteous. I'm wondering if I can use the cold air return vent somehow to shoot the stale air into the basement.
> 
> ...


Make sure if you exhaust back to your house you use a dehumidifier or you could promote mold growth in the areas you exhaust into. Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## duchieman (May 17, 2017)

DST said:


> You could run the fan before the lights and have 1 step down instead of 2 (down and up). Also mean your exhaust is smaller.


Do you mean pushing the air through the fixtures, rather than pulling it through?


----------



## DST (May 18, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Do you mean pushing the air through the fixtures, rather than pulling it through?


Aye lad, that's what I mean. Yes, pushing air over bulbs may reduce life of them slightly, but nothing we would notice imo (since most of us probably change bulbs every now and then anyway). I have been running my set up that way for a long time now and I am lucky to change my bulbs once a year if that.


----------



## THCBrain (May 18, 2017)

DST said:


> Aye lad, that's what I mean. Yes, pushing air over bulbs may reduce life of them slightly, but nothing we would notice imo (since most of us probably change bulbs every now and then anyway). I have been running my set up that way for a long time now and I am lucky to change my bulbs once a year if that.


I have a close friend whose grown for 8 years using the same bulb and ballast I don't know how he does it but every time pulls double figure yields off 2 plants, I just don't know how lol


----------



## duchieman (May 18, 2017)

DST said:


> Aye lad, that's what I mean. Yes, pushing air over bulbs may reduce life of them slightly, but nothing we would notice imo (since most of us probably change bulbs every now and then anyway). I have been running my set up that way for a long time now and I am lucky to change my bulbs once a year if that.


Ok, cool. I'm willing to give that a shot. Pretty sure I have enough CFM to do it too. Thanks D!


----------



## DST (May 18, 2017)

If the lights still come on then they are still working imo
I am sure someone posted a graph of the loss in efficiency and it wasn't all that big. Of course manufacturer's are going to tell you to replace every 10 minutes lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2017)

Decided to do a light dep in the greenhouse with all the extra plants here,,, got some of each strain we're growing outside this year.



Here's a GG4 loving life so far-


----------



## oldman60 (May 18, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Decided to do a light dep in the greenhouse with all the extra plants here,,, got some of each strain we're growing outside this year.
> View attachment 3944999
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic whodat as always.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 18, 2017)

Damn @whodatnation just Damn! And that GG#4 outside is just picture perfect brother!


----------



## Bbcchance (May 19, 2017)

Still feeding them that pbr i see, lovin it @whodatnation


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2017)

PBR, it's what plants crave


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> PBR, it's what plants crave


This movie becomes more and more brilliant with time.


----------



## numberfour (May 21, 2017)

Last nights adventures...
 
A mates multi strain shatter with some Goji Og, sublime flavour from the shatter. Topped off with the strongest canna cap I've got...was a little messy evening


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2017)

Hey 600. I'm curious to know if the club has gained any more Canucks for members since I've been by last?


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2017)




----------



## numberfour (May 22, 2017)

Pic from yesterday just as lights went on, 8 days from flip usual mix of BB, Bodhi, Exotics and more.


----------



## Palomar (May 22, 2017)

Hey now! I've got a 600 that only stays on for a few mins and then shuts off... ballast running. I've got bulbs coming but is that a common "end of life" moment for 600w HPS?

respect,
pal


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2017)

sounds like it's time for a new ballast


cof


----------



## Smokey57 (May 22, 2017)

Today was harvest day.
Sky Walker Kush 90% cloudy trics, 10% amber, 15% white pistils,first 3 pictures are SWK

have 3 plants of Super Skunk 1st 90% cloudy 7% amber, 10% white pistils pictures 4-7 are SS1

Super Skunk 2 90% cloudy 10% amber 10% white pistils. picture 8

Super Skunk 3 95% cloudy 5% amber 20% white pistils. pictures 9 and 10


more pics to follow

Smokey


----------



## Smokey57 (May 22, 2017)

All finished and hanging to dry. no other place to hang it in the house. the tent still has 2 plants left in it for a couple of weeks

My first grow and first harvest. What great day FUN entertaining and educational. extremely satisfying. not as much as i expected. they sure shrink after trimming. they look huge when still on the plant growing. and they are going to shrink even more in the next week. LOL 

Smokey


----------



## Smokey57 (May 22, 2017)

Qrazy Quake was harvested last thursday (18th)
90% cloudy 10% amber, 10% white pistils

Smokey


----------



## DST (May 23, 2017)

Congrats on the harvest @Smokey57 
Fyi. Pistils are the calyx and stigma (the ovary shape that swells with resin and the hair (stigma) that starts off white and later changes to brown/orange. Trichomes are the crystals or little umbrella shapes that get cloudy etc (although there are various shapes of trichomes as well).
And normally 100% is the most you can get no matter what the high school coach says....110% is niet mogelijk.
Enjoy the fruits of your harvest.
Peace DST


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2017)

Smokey57 said:


> Qrazy Quake was harvested last thursday (18th)
> 90% cloudy 10% amber, 10% white pistils
> 
> Smokey


First crop huh? Looks like you did alright. Congrats! It only gets better from here.


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2017)

DST said:


> Juat wanted to share a positive cannabis story.
> I reached out to one of the 600 club for help with some Erl/RSO or whatever you want to call it. A friend of mine who some of the older members may recall was killed in Helmand province while serving for the Dutch army. Well to cap off the families misfortune his Dad now has Lung cancer and is basically riddled including 3 tumors in his brain. Hes a pretty strsight guy. Retired school Headmaster and has never touched any weed or done drugs of any other sort.
> He's not having an operation but is receiving chemo.
> Anyway. He now has some erl thanks to the 600 and my god is he happy. He has been waking up having muscle spasms which he cannot get rid of and nausea and generally just feeling terrible. Which has made him stay in his bed and not want to get out. He has been using the erl and now has no muscle problems. His nausea is no longer effecting him and his daughter told me he is back to cracking jokes and being like Dad again. No one is claiming this will save his life as its too late really. But to get standard of living in these times is a priceless commodity that anyone who has been in or surrounded by this type of thing could never deny.
> ...


Fecking love this story.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 24, 2017)

Garden Pics


----------



## DST (May 25, 2017)

Today will be a day spent with Thomas the Tank engine (life size real train) you can feel the excitement in the air lol....wish me luck.


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2017)

DST said:


> Today will be a day spent with Thomas the Tank engine (life size real train) you can feel the excitement in the air lol....wish me luck.


Are you still with the two, or did that garden expand too?


----------



## DST (May 25, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Are you still with the two, or did that garden expand too?


Just the 2 and no more on the horizon. Even went to the docs to arrange the snip....but my knackers were saved as my wife has had bad skin since the 2nd birth. Doc recommended the pill to help. I sat there with a massive grin on my chops. The doc even smiled and said it was unfair but hey ho, dems de breaks.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2017)

Thankfully parents are not allowed in the play tent.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2017)




----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2017)

A lil sunset sherbert-


And das lemon tree-


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2017)

DST said:


> Just the 2 and no more on the horizon. Even went to the docs to arrange the snip....but my knackers were saved as my wife has had bad skin since the 2nd birth. Doc recommended the pill to help. I sat there with a massive grin on my chops. The doc even smiled and said it was unfair but hey ho, dems de breaks.


Saved (by) the bells. Well, get settled in now, mine's turning 22 and just getting ready to move out in the next few months.


----------



## duchieman (May 25, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> A lil sunset sherbert-
> View attachment 3948835
> 
> And das lemon tree-
> View attachment 3948836


Whodat, you're living my dream dude. What are you guys yielding, on average, from one plant...roughly.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2017)

Just thought id pop in and say high. Come next week ill be a club 600 member.

I grabbed one the the complete kits on ebay.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Saved (by) the bells. Well, get settled in now, mine's turning 22 and just getting ready to move out in the next few months.


Lol. Aye its not a temporary job thats for sure saying that my first one starts school in 5 months....ffs where did that come from so quickly.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Whodat, you're living my dream dude. What are you guys yielding, on average, from one plant...roughly.


Roughly,,, 3lbs


----------



## DST (May 26, 2017)

New saying in town ("about a lb" scrapped due to being out date). ROUGHLY 3LBS is now winning.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Yodaweed (May 26, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Roughly,,, 3lbs


You got a trimming machine?


----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> You got a trimming machine?


His wife!


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> You got a trimming machine?


Nah everything is hand trimmed dry.


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2017)

Rock On!!!


----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2017)

Some sift from the 45 micron bag.
Have a good Memorial Day weekend and for our vet's, thank you for
all you've done.


----------



## duchieman (May 26, 2017)

Love that little pipe.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2017)

Very elegant looking pipe indeed oldman. I've got one glass bowl left, I make the mistake of taking mine out when going out drinking, always end up dropping the fukkers lol.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2017)

OmfG enjoying life under the 600 in the sky.
 
A gg4 enjoying life in the 600 vertical styleee.
 
And an OmfG bud
 
Have a good weekebd everyone. 
Peace DST


----------



## Bbcchance (May 27, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Roughly,,, 3lbs


(Only weighs the keif)


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2017)

It's a Kiseru from Japan. I've been using one for over 40 years IMHO
the best way to smoke good hash.


----------



## hippy132 (May 27, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> It's a Kiseru from Japan. I've been using one for over 40 years IMHO
> the best way to smoke good hash.


Looks good, do you use a screen in it?


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Looks good, do you use a screen in it?


No I carefully break them in and the cake build up gets shaved out with a Exacto knife.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2017)

I saw that the UK broke a record for solar power generation. Beaucoup sunshine!


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2017)

Moved 3 Lambsbread into their own tent, silver treatment starts tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2017)

Thank you for your service OM!


----------



## DST (May 27, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I saw that the UK broke a record for solar power generation. Beaucoup sunshine!


Has been scorchio in NL as well. Thunderstorms due today.


----------



## duchieman (May 28, 2017)

Been doing a bit of research and stumbled upon the benefits of comfrey in gardening (compost and teas), because it is a "dynamic accumulator". I believe my backyard is full of these, and or a relative of some sort. Huge roots and super fast growing. Anyway, thought I'd share the vid.


----------



## numberfour (May 28, 2017)

Seeds loving these LED's, think I'll make it a permanent change in the veg tents.
 
Last nights adventures, bud, 90u dry sift, 150u hash, shatter....


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2017)

Damn - that doobie would kill me!

Beautiful babies. It is nice to see people starting to adopt the LED tech.

Dandelions are very good for your compost too. Any fast growing weed with a hollow stalk is going to pull silica from the soil to make those stalks strong. It is one of the best sources for minerals and nutrients for compost.


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Damn - that doobie would kill me!
> 
> Beautiful babies. It is nice to see people starting to adopt the LED tech.
> 
> Dandelions are very good for your compost too. Any fast growing weed with a hollow stalk is going to pull silica from the soil to make those stalks strong. It is one of the best sources for minerals and nutrients for compost.



I've always had a feeling the thistles around here would make a great fpe


----------



## Bbcchance (May 29, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> I've always had a feeling the thistles around here would make a great fpe


Just watched a show last night where a guy got hit with a gympie gympie(suicide nettle) which led them to discuss the uses of regular wasp nettles as a fermented plant food because of their high npk values


----------



## DST (May 29, 2017)

gg4 vertical cab.
 
 
What sort of prices you guys paying for 315watters? 380 euro plus 130 for the bulb in NL.....and I can't seem to find anything apart from the US and UK that sell seperate ballasts (the philips dpapillon fixture/ballast is not suitable for my vertical).


----------



## oldman60 (May 29, 2017)

The cheapest I've seen is about $350. but they have the self contained ballast.


----------



## oldman60 (May 29, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> I've always had a feeling the thistles around here would make a great fpe


I saw a program the other night that expounded the benefits of Comfrey tea for the plants.
It's supposed to be the cats meow for ferts.


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2017)

Not sure if this is comfrey or not. I have a feeling it's burdock but could be wrong. Either way, it's all throughout the "wild" garden in my backyard and the roots go very deep. I have a compost pile that I've been piling this stuff onto for the last year or so now.


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2017)

Prior to us moving in here, the previous owner was into gardening and had planted several things around the property. I'm still stumbling across stuff. This garden section here is about 30 feet long and as you can see, is very rich in nutrients, etc and gets all day sun. This house also has two sumps and pumps. The first, like usual, is in the house. The second sump pit is outside, at the top of this garden. Currently it pumps the water out of the pit and down toward the garden. Problem is that the pipe is directing the water to my neighbors yard. My goal is to make this my vegetable garden next season and I'm going to redirect that pipe to feet ground water all the way down the garden. South of that compost pit, I plan to start my red wiggler worm farm, producing casting and worms for myself and anyone else who would like to purchase some.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> The cheapest I've seen is about $350. but they have the self contained ballast.


here's what i ended up with. I could have got a cheaper kit from the uk but this includes the philips light and a convertor for my vertical set up so all in all will be less hassle than trying to take a hood apart

315W CMH Ballast

€ 229,00

315W Philips CMH Elite 930

€ 108,90

E40 - 315W CHM Lamp Adapter

1

€ 18,90 

Mad how things in Europe are so pricey. The lamp adaptor in the UK is a tenner.


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2017)

DST said:


> here's what i ended up with. I could have got a cheaper kit from the uk but this includes the philips light and a convertor for my vertical set up so all in all will be less hassle than trying to take a hood apart
> 
> 315W CMH Ballast
> 
> ...


You're not alone DST, it's the US that has all the hookups at reasonable prices, we Canadians pay through the nose for equipment. Most equipment is usually less expensive to buy from the US + shipping + 35% exchange, and still cheaper than buying locally


----------



## Bbcchance (May 29, 2017)

GroErr said:


> You're not alone DST, it's the US that has all the hookups at reasonable prices, we Canadians pay through the nose for equipment. Most equipment is usually less expensive to buy from the US + shipping + 35% exchange, and still cheaper than buying locally


Yeah the chinese sell us things really cheap cause im pretty sure they own half our country by now.


----------



## DieselNuts (May 29, 2017)

Organic Kalishikova Green House seeds under my 600 watt HPS!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 29, 2017)

Is this brand any good? All other brands are 500$ and up! Thanks for your response


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Yeah the chinese sell us things really cheap cause im pretty sure they own half our country by now.


Canada has a huge trade agreement with China. We are also currently working on an EU trade deal now. Seems as though our protectionist neighbors want to tariff everything these days. Plus, as mentioned, our CDN $ is kaka right now. 

Grow gear for Canadian customers. GROWLIGHTS.CA


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2017)

Psycho Killer X Jack the Ripper

8 Fingered Jack.


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2017)

Psycho Killer X Jack the Ripper male. Strong and bushy plant that I will flower and cross with the female. These are 2 of 6 remaining BB genetics I had left. Just can't let this get away from me. The other four are Dippy Ellsy's, 2 male, 2 female. I will be breeding them as well.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Is this brand any good? All other brands are 500$ and up! Thanks for your response


Like most things (as bbcchance said) it was probably made in China, but then that's not to say it won't do what it says on the tin. Like you said, most of the philips ones over here you are hitting around 500 for the complete set (euros). Bearing in mind you will probably sill need a bulb for that kit. 

Nice plants duchie,


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2017)

What's wrong with Chinese made products anyway? Other than the political reasons. It's not like your going to be labelled a non patriot if you buy Chinese, is it? Wait, scratch that. You guys have Trump as a president. Anything can happen.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2017)

I dealt directly with a factory in China when i bought the 8 inch cool tubes. They were extremely efficient. Great at coming back when you had a question. And the products i got i am still using today.


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2017)

Nothing wrong with china...for certain things..clothing is 50/50...I'm still working with them.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 30, 2017)

Ok I think I will order a few


----------



## Bbcchance (May 30, 2017)

I do love my $35 hitman rig


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 30, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Is this brand any good? All other brands are 500$ and up! Thanks for your response


This is the club 315 link from here, if you sift through the BS there is some good info.

I use the hydrofarm phantom 315cmh with a remote ballast.
Apparently it is not a matching phillips ballast and phillips bulb( i have the phillips bulbs).
I have not been able to sift through which ones are actually phillips ballast.
With that said I am happy with mine:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-315w-lec.904624/page-122#post-13532696


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2017)

I have a 315 nanolux and they are good for veg, but they can't compare to a 600 or a 1000 for bud size and weight. The plants that matured under the 315 weighed only 2/3'rd of the 600 weight.


cof


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2017)

My first 315 lec run gave me 14oz..+ or - a few good.
9 1gal pots,3x3 canopy, super rich soil,feed was organicish...

But that was a sun system 315lec..not sure how the others compare. 

I got a big plant under one now...she is looking to put out a whole lot of bud..


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 30, 2017)

I still have my two 1000 hos and mh set up. I want to get away from paying the light bill a pound of flesh that's why I was looking into the 315"s but if it can't produce buds the size that my 1000 push out it might not be worth it!


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I still have my two 1000 hos and mh set up. I want to get away from paying the light bill a pound of flesh that's why I was looking into the 315"s but if it can't produce buds the size that my 1000 push out it might not be worth it!


It's lots of folks getting good yields off of them 315..just got to look around.
The 315 are more about spectrum,1 315 is not going to out produce a 600 or a 1000 watt..but 3 will hold its own with a 1000watter..

 
This plant is under a 630DE-R lec


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 30, 2017)

I was thinking about 4 in a 4x8


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 30, 2017)

Two 315 lec on my 4x4 scrog and 2 more on my 4 bucket plants


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2017)

A 600 in each one would use less power and give better results.


cof


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Two 315 lec on my 4x4 scrog and 2 more on my 4 bucket plants


That would be a hard fit..(depending on the hood)...the SunSystem, no way...

A 600 like cof said,or 2 of them 630DE-R (but then you would need ballast, hood,220 hookup, $$$)

Smoking on some GHS cheese...


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 30, 2017)

Ok so just to be clear, 2 lec 315 on a scrog will not out produce a 1000watt under the same scrog?


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 30, 2017)

Don't get me wrong family, I love my 1000 but with the technology today we should be able to produce more for less not to mention fans and cooling them lights and venting that heat.


----------



## hippy132 (May 30, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Yeah the chinese sell us things really cheap cause im pretty sure they own half our country by now.


more


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2017)

This is not a scrog,....I just put some big ass plants under a net,it's 2 7gal pots
Under a AC/DE hood with a 630DE-R (they do make hood,that house 2 separate 315)
 
With a Lil more love..

That Shit is all beat up,I'm about to chop it tonight..well just some fucking mites...but what ever.


----------



## HydroRed (May 30, 2017)

Rusher said:


> I'm growing the Chocolate Skunk by 00 right now in a 38L bin, topped to 16 heads (17 actually, FIM'd one) in the 2nd week of flower after a 46 day marathon of topping and torture. Truly a performer.
> 
> Edit: Pic is 2 hours old.


How did the Chocolate Skunk turn out for you?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 31, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I have a 315 nanolux and they are good for veg, but they can't compare to a 600 or a 1000 for bud size and weight. The plants that matured under the 315 weighed only 2/3'rd of the 600 weight.
> 
> 
> cof


May I ask which bulbs you were using? I use the 4000k for veg and the 3100k for flower. 
I think that electrical usage factors in with the 315cmh as well as the heat. I switched from t5 & 400mh 's in veg and 1000hps for flower. 
My ballasts were magnetic. 

It's just a different set up that has been effective and efficient for me. 

I loved my three 1000hps but I do not have the space anymore. With that said if I did have that space again I would use the 315cmh just more of them. I have read differing opinions on how many 315 equal a
1000w hps. 

I have to say my biggest issue is heat and that's why I like the 315cmh. I do not think there is much argument about how much cooler these lights run.


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2017)

The bulb is a 3100k.
there is a 1000W de and 2 600's in the bloom room. I was using the 315 to fill in when the 1000 ballast went out to cover 6 plants instead of the 20+..


cof


----------



## gr865 (May 31, 2017)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Ok so just to be clear, 2 lec 315 on a scrog will not out produce a 1000watt under the same scrog?


Not an expert on the 315's, but I switched from a 400W HPS & MH, I now have two 315's hanging in vertical grow. 
  
Why I switched was wanting more light in my 4x4 without the extra heat. I had planned to run a 600 and 400 HPS vert but ended up getting a good deal on the 315's and I would not go back.
I have been told by multiple sources that the 315 will produce the equivalent of 500W per light w/o the heat.
Have not grow with a 600 or 1000 but I do know that this light our proforms the 400 HPS big time.
My last incidental grow was horizontal grow with one 315 and a SS400 LED side by side and I got a total was 15 zips. I was happy with that.

GR


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 31, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Not an expert on the 315's, but I switched from a 400W HPS & MH, I now have two 315's hanging in vertical grow.
> View attachment 3952132 View attachment 3952133
> Why I switched was wanting more light in my 4x4 without the extra heat. I had planned to run a 600 and 400 HPS vert but ended up getting a good deal on the 315's and I would not go back.
> I have been told by multiple sources that the 315 will produce the equivalent of 500W per light w/o the heat.
> ...


That's what I was thinking as well,that heat is a problem. I have a new green room and trying to set things up. The thought of 4 315"got me thinking and if thinvs don't work out I can hook up the 1000"s but that light bill is killer


----------



## pinner420 (May 31, 2017)

2 more weeks...


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 1, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> 2 more weeks...View attachment 3952522


Nice!!!


----------



## Rusher (Jun 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> How did the Chocolate Skunk turn out for you?


It was remarkable. I'm on vacation right now, and don't have access to my photos, but I pulled 3.85 zips dry of the best tasting smoke I have ever produced. More coffee than chocolate, but a good strong smoke. Great meds.

Sadly, it seems that 00 Seeds has not produced more of the CS, but have several other chocolate strains that I will investigate in the future.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2017)

Stuff from China is fine - just make sure you have a geiger counter and a lead testing kit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2017)

Light dep coming along just fine,,, day 10-12/12


Everything is on irrigation in there.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 1, 2017)

Damn!


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 1, 2017)

Rusher said:


> It was remarkable. I'm on vacation right now, and don't have access to my photos, but I pulled 3.85 zips dry of the best tasting smoke I have ever produced. More coffee than chocolate, but a good strong smoke. Great meds.
> 
> Sadly, it seems that 00 Seeds has not produced more of the CS, but have several other chocolate strains that I will investigate in the future.


Thanks for replying. I have grown it out as well, but have yet to find _anything_ regarding grows for the Chocolate Skunk FEM Photoperiod. Plenty of info and grows documenting the auto version though. I was def pleased with the weight and the bud structure, just wish it were a little stronger. I could see this being very popular with cash croppers.


----------



## Rusher (Jun 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for replying. I have grown it out as well, but have yet to find _anything_ regarding grows for the Chocolate Skunk FEM Photoperiod. Plenty of info and grows documenting the auto version though. I was def pleased with the weight and the bud structure, just wish it were a little stronger. I could see this being very popular with cash croppers.


Interesting. I'm surprised that the auto version would draw so much attention, or perhaps that's my own dislike of autos in general. I found it to be quite strong, but that could simply be a different pheno within the strain.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Light dep coming along just fine,,, day 10-12/12
> 
> 
> Everything is on irrigation in there.
> View attachment 3953044


How you.manage to grow them under that 1 cfl is just amazing. You are one with the force


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 2, 2017)

DST said:


> How you.manage to grow them under that 1 cfl is just amazing. You are one with the force


Last years bulb to i bet


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2017)

There,, are,,, maybe,, 5 cfls. Good growers never take credit where it's not due!


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> There,, are,,, maybe,, 5 cfls. Good growers never take credit where it's not due!


It muat be a good mix of spectrum then lad


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2017)

Out of curiosity whodat. How do you work your light dep? I.e black out the greenhouse at a certain time then remove the cover when its dark and let them wake up with the sun? Or do you remove the cover at a certain time each morning?
I put my plants in a cupboard each evening at 19:30 and put them out in the morning at 7:30. But i got kids to keep me to a routine each morning....lie ins being a thing of the past


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2017)

We cover and uncover 8:30pm - 8:30am

There are benefits to doing it like you said like letting it air out naturally all night keeping RH down,,, but we got enough going on here so will probably end up just running some dehumidifiers second half of flower. We also got some sulfur burners in there we'll be running once a week till near the end here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm small enough still that I uncover after dark. I've also left it on all night a few nights just being lazy. But seems they like it best airing out at night. Light dep is work but some.bomb payoff. 

When these are done end of month I have 8 50gl no till ready to go in. Little GH just helps veg or flower, whatever is needed.

  




whodatnation said:


> We cover and uncover 8:30pm - 8:30am
> 
> There are benefits to doing it like you said like letting it air out naturally all night keeping RH down,,, but we got enough going on here so will probably end up just running some dehumidifiers second half of flower. We also got some sulfur burners in there we'll be running once a week till near the end here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2017)

Here... I just took shot of the garden. That second pic was a bit older. Here is current state of things


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2017)

Looking great SG! 
Sadly enough I've been too busy to get my veggie garden in order  but the ol lady is stepping up and taking care of business on that front just weeks behind on the veggies.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Looking great SG!
> Sadly enough I've been too busy to get my veggie garden in order  but the ol lady is stepping up and taking care of business on that front just weeks behind on the veggies.


 thinking about swithing tamatoes for weed....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Looking great SG!
> Sadly enough I've been too busy to get my veggie garden in order  but the ol lady is stepping up and taking care of business on that front just weeks behind on the veggies.


It's ok who, ya got a lot going on. My little 10*20 GH ain't nothin in comparison. Still. Shooting for 20+ lbs this year. Probably make it and more I hope. Lmk if you ever come down to socal.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> thinking about swithing tamatoes for weed....


How do you like those auto pots?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 2, 2017)

Worth every penny.. Get the xl though.. you can get them in white now.. If you give them a go ill tell you all the secrets...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 2, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Worth every penny.. Get the xl though.. you can get them in white now.. If you give them a go ill tell you all the secrets...


They look like a step up from my home made diy SIP's..........


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> Here... I just took shot of the garden. That second pic was a bit older. Here is current state of things
> 
> View attachment 3953454


lovely looking garden SG. Sadly if I ran a light dep like that on my roofterrace I think I'd attract too much interest
Like whodat I am a little behind on the veggies this year but things are picking up now.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2017)

Heres my 2 little light deps. A blue pit and a engineers dream. Going to flippy de flip the fireballs (left) and the OmfG (right) this weekend and do light dep on them.
 
Bp
 
Ed
 
Fb and OmfG
 
Got my 315 in the post.
 
Have a fine weekend folks.
DST


----------



## Smokey57 (Jun 3, 2017)

here is a new question. how long is to long. I harvested 4 of the plants on may 22. tricones were 80-90% cloudy with some amber and a few clear so chopped, turned out great.
One of the plants I thought I would play with and only took the top colas. left all the mid buds to mature. have they ever grown, filled out and frosty. lots of tricones but no amber no matter how hard I look. All of the fan leaves have turned yellow and half have fallen off. only feeding water since may 20. day 70 since flipping 12/12. From seed Power Skunk.
How long can i go before i actually have gone to far and what will happen to it.

here are the pics from today
sorry for the poor pictures. still trying to figure that out. a tutorial on close ups would be nice. have to search on a photography site i guess.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> They look like a step up from my home made diy SIP's..........


Pretty much. Im doing a gutter garden with 4 inch pvc on sunday. My only complaint is 1/4 inch lines don't play nice with organics. Been looking into biotabs but very expensive. I have about 125 of them running... History is Jim fah was the brain child of it in Australia. Internationally pattented it then his partner said fuck it moved to uk started his own. Blah blah.. so autopot uk has better distribution than autopot au.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm in San Luis Obispo. Does anyone know where to get some weed around here?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 3, 2017)

1 acre corn patch putt in today...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2017)

Something went bonkers on one of the alien og's  glad we kept some replacements!



Here's a sunset sherbert


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2017)

Clover covered with cow and chicken manure compost then straw mulch -

She got light green on me.

  




Random gals in 200g pots


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 4, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Clover covered with cow and chicken manure compost then straw mulch -
> 
> She got light green on me.
> 
> ...


Damn who, you're going to prove bigger is better (at least in this case).


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2017)

Eh bigger ain't better we're topping more this year to avoid big bud sendrome.


Here's some PBR chicken-
She about to pop'


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Clover covered with cow and chicken manure compost then straw mulch -
> 
> She got light green on me.
> 
> ...


Looks like she was competing with a lot of clover.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 5, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Eh bigger ain't better we're topping more this year to avoid big bud sendrome.
> 
> 
> Here's some PBR chicken-
> ...


ive always wanted to try this with a lemon shandy.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2017)

That dying plant looks just like one a few years back that a gopher was eating from below in @fmily's back yard.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2017)

Weber makes these killer beer can chicken rigs:













You made me so hungry with that exploding chicken!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2017)

A compound in cannabis is 'significantly' effective in destroying cancerous tumours in leukaemia, study reveals
  

Cannabinoids had a 'significant' effect on the death of cancer cells in leukaemiam found University of London researchers. Cancer Research UK warned more research is needed.

:
cof


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like the whole bottom half of my Blue Pit light dep is pollinated. Should still make some nice oil. I pulled some nuts off her earlier but found a couple of dried up flowers.
Top seems clear so far. But theres a few frazzled hairs so the jury is still out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2017)

Day 17 on the dep-


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Day 17 on the dep-
> View attachment 3957681


Ok that's it, I volunteer as a good Samaritan I have to volunteer my help if ever needed what an amazing garden. And my style of growing oh if I had the space lol.........

Brother @whodatnation your grows are always spot on but this year you guys are killing it! Wow! 

Ok back to my hiding spot..........


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok that's it, I volunteer as a good Samaritan I have to volunteer my help if ever needed what an amazing garden. And my style of growing oh if I had the space lol.........
> 
> Brother @whodatnation your grows are always spot on but this year you guys are killing it! Wow!
> 
> Ok back to my hiding spot..........


Thanks a lot mob I really appreciate it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks a lot mob I really appreciate it


Are they stinky yet? They look that color in the stage of the grow where the healthy girls really start to smell when "agitated"?


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok that's it, I volunteer as a good Samaritan I have to volunteer my help if ever needed what an amazing garden. And my style of growing oh if I had the space lol.........
> 
> Brother @whodatnation your grows are always spot on but this year you guys are killing it! Wow!
> 
> Ok back to my hiding spot..........


I concur!!!!

looks like its get kinda cosey in there whodat. If you can see the floor you are doing it wrong


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2017)

Started a BB IG account - "breedersboutique" if any lurkers are also on IG.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 9, 2017)

Looking good guys  ill have some updated pictures tomorrow


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2017)

Following


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2017)

DST said:


> Started a BB IG account - "breedersboutique" if any lurkers are also on IG.


Good to know. I've been meaning to see what's going on over there. 

What's the best stuff to use in a Yucon Evolve vaporizer ? Wax, shatter or oil?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2017)

Still waiting on a wire coupler to connect the 315. 600s in da area!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice lighting in both pictures.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 10, 2017)

Day 42 flowering

I had to harvest today because seeds were popping up everywhere so to avoid ruining the crop even more with more seeds i decided it was best to harvest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 11, 2017)

What up crew. Been some time. Still. Working as a diesel tech. And found time to get back to my grow. Got some qq, and dog in my outside grown, too. Post later. Going to pop some honny bee's today


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2017)

Damian Marley is now a co-owner of High Times magazine:

http://www.vibe.com/2017/06/damian-marley-high-times-magazine-deal/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 11, 2017)

not sure what it can do but I will find out


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 11, 2017)

As it continues with more to come. So Damn excited


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 11, 2017)

This is a great thread I absolutely love my 600 watt bulbs. Check It Out


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2017)

Braai kip and cauliflower (from our roof) cheese for supper....soonish.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 16, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> This is a great thread I absolutely love my 600 watt bulbs. Check It OutView attachment 3959350 View attachment 3959351 View attachment 3959352 View attachment 3959353


Here new pics these things doubled this week I love this part of the grow


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 16, 2017)

Havent posted in a while and i miss the 600 so heres a peak at flower week 4 midnight mass from heavyweight seeds 

 side branch on a jakes blues x engineers dream from breeders boutique blue matter from big worm in a 1 gallon pot and finally a blurry shot of pinkberry x ctf by rm3 on the right with the jb x ed sneaking in on the left


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's a shot of Doc's Radioactive and below is Lambsbread both @ 4 weeks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2017)

Radioactive.?.So like what does it read on a Gielger Counter? are we in the Microcuries here or Milicuries? How hot is this shit?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2017)

Those Lambsbread look amazing!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cleaning out the grow room so she can hold my 4x8 grow tents. It was a hard job to do by yourself but I got it done . I'll be running 100% all docs gear. He's amazing with his cross. I just have 1 more breed to get from him but I'll wait.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 16, 2017)

I with I can clone her but one is more than enough


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 16, 2017)

We will be building a rdwc after she saw the price lol


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 16, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Radioactive.?.So like what does it read on a Gielger Counter? are we in the Microcuries here or Milicuries? How hot is this shit?


Pure fire from @Dr.D81 it's a Super Skunk x Chernobyl cross and she drips resin and yields
well to. These are clones from a test run I did and I'm glad I took these when I did.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 16, 2017)

@Mohican, she's 74" from the soil I can't wait to see what you get. 
She's the cola queen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Pure fire from @Dr.D81 it's a Super Skunk x Chernobyl cross and she drips resin and yields
> well to. These are clones from a test run I did and I'm glad I took these when I did.


 drips resin


oldman60 said:


> Pure fire from @Dr.D81 it's a Super Skunk x Chernobyl cross and she drips resin and yields
> well to. These are clones from a test run I did and I'm glad I took these when I did.


wow, what a _glowing r_eview.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice pics folks. Looking spot on oldman, bbcchance and duchieman.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> drips resin
> 
> wow, what a _glowing r_eview.


Drips resin eh? I have only seen that on my outdoor in harvest season on hot daysdo u growwith chems?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 17, 2017)

DST said:


> Nice pics folks. Looking spot on oldman, bbcchance and duchieman.


Thanks, I pinched tops on my black Dom yesterday i love seeing them plump up


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2017)

Fireball.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Drips resin eh? I have only seen that on my outdoor in harvest season on hot daysdo u growwith chems?


I'm growing in coir with Canna nutes and tons of love and kindness and yes I've had
small strings of resin drip from the top buds on the first one I grew.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 17, 2017)

DST said:


> Fireball.
> View attachment 3962681


Beautiful D, those plants are picture perfect.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 17, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I'm growing in coir with Canna nutes and tons of love and kindness and yes I've had
> small strings of resin drip from the top buds on the first one I grew.


I have been an organic soil grower my whole life, nutes are just starting to interest me if you don't mind let me in on your process? Actually anyone who reads this feel free to give me an education I'm going to do a chem run soon


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2017)

Day 26 on the dep  things are going great.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2017)

Gal in the 600 bounced back and doing dandy-


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Day 26 on the dep  things are going great.
> 
> View attachment 3962768 View attachment 3962770


Nice a nine pence who. Fat for 26 days.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2017)

DST said:


> Nice a nine pence who. Fat for 26 days.


That's the blueberry cookies,,, I picked a big one to take a pic of that's for sure


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2017)

Rebar x Maui Wowie:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> I have been an organic soil grower my whole life, nutes are just starting to interest me if you don't mind let me in on your process? Actually anyone who reads this feel free to give me an education I'm going to do a chem run soon


I use Canna coir, Canna Coir parts A&B, Silica Blast, CalMag+, feed 1/2 strength until the week before
12/12 then go to full strength. Feed about a liter every day until the stretch stops then adjust to the plants
needs nothing else needed. Forgot to mention they are in 5 gallon Root Pouches.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 18, 2017)

Trichs still clear day 63.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 19, 2017)

Loving the dep whodat! Great work


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2017)

Club 315 here I come lol...Sorry but I am 600 till I die!!! Fuk me I need to clean my cool tubes badly.
 
 
Tis a pretty light though


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm going to make some colloidal silver can someone tell me how much water to
use for a 24 hr. soak with an old dime for the silver source?
Or if I buy colloidal silver what ppm should I use for reversing plants?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 20, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I'm going to make some colloidal silver can someone tell me how much water to
> use for a 24 hr. soak with an old dime for the silver source?
> Or if I buy colloidal silver what ppm should I use for reversing plants?


All i could find on making it cof
https://www.chelseagreen.com/blogs/how-to-the-healing-power-of-colloidal-silver-and-how-to-make-your-own/


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> All i could find on making it cof
> https://www.chelseagreen.com/blogs/how-to-the-healing-power-of-colloidal-silver-and-how-to-make-your-own/


Thanks bro, has anyone had any luck using old coins for this? or do I have to get silver wire?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 20, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks bro, has anyone had any luck using old coins for this? or do I have to get silver wire?


I sent an old silver coin to @Sassafras¥ for this reason, he may have had some luck, Ive never tried, im finding figures saying you want at least 30 ppm, but some folks claim luck using straight 240 ppm out of the bottle. Also reading that tds meters dont acurately measure the ppm of silver though


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I sent an old silver coin to @Sassafras¥ for this reason, he may have had some luck, Ive never tried, im finding figures saying you want at least 30 ppm, but some folks claim luck using straight 240 ppm out of the bottle. Also reading that tds meters dont acurately measure the ppm of silver though


Thanks again.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2017)

I use distilled water. Normally about 500ml. I have bought silver wire so cannot comment on silver coins but there is no reason it shouldn't work. I also do it in the dark (normally in a cardboard box). I use 3 x 9v batteries in a pyramid configuration. There's a good thread on RIU if you want to get really anal about it. I have never used a meter to measure the CS produced.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks bro, has anyone had any luck using old coins for this? or do I have to get silver wire?


idk about the coins, but there's a bunch of info in this thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-guide-to-colloidal-silver.865536/


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 20, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I sent an old silver coin to @Sassafras¥ for this reason, he may have had some luck, Ive never tried, im finding figures saying you want at least 30 ppm, but some folks claim luck using straight 240 ppm out of the bottle. Also reading that tds meters dont acurately measure the ppm of silver though


Yup.. it worked bro. 90% silver is what the coin tested in at. So that's all you really need. Just took my 9 volt batteries I hooked together and let it sit overnight. Easy peasy


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 20, 2017)

DST said:


> I use distilled water. Normally about 500ml. I have bought silver wire so cannot comment on silver coins but there is no reason it shouldn't work. I also do it in the dark (normally in a cardboard box). I use 3 x 9v batteries in a pyramid configuration. There's a good thread on RIU if you want to get really anal about it. I have never used a meter to measure the CS produced.


Yup. That's exactly how I made mine. Hook them together in a pyramid, 3 is all you need. Then connect your wires. Connect the red to positive & black to negative on the 9 volts. Then attach the other ends to your coin, or silver wire. Suspend in distilled water.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 20, 2017)

As always, ask and you shall receive.
Thank you all.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2017)

Just saw this on TV here, lmfao....


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2017)

It's an energy company selling cheap electricity. Even though growing weed with lights is illegal here, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2017)

lol, lol, what the hell is going on over there? lol


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, lol, what the hell is going on over there? lol


Stupidity DAT....need to get their shit in order over here. See what the future holds with the new law working its way through.

Fireballs light dep started flowering nicely.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 21, 2017)

Guys would 2x 600 watt hps be overkill in a 4x4?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Guys would 2x 600 watt hps be overkill in a 4x4?


yes.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2017)

There was a good editorial in yesterdays Washington Times that shows how states are treating cannabis as a cash cow.

The voters of Massachutes recently approved legal mj with a 12% tax rate. The legislature is trying to raise it to what they say is 28%, but actually is 21.75% from wholeseller to retailer and another 28% when purchased from the retailer. The tax rate in other states are Oregon 17%, Alaska 25%, Washington 37% and Colorado with 39%. All these higher taxes do is to re-enforce the back market....I don't hear of the cartels paying taxes.

As in most things, common sense has left the room.


cof


----------



## GroErr (Jun 21, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> There was a good editorial in yesterdays Washington Times that shows how states are treating cannabis as a cash cow.
> 
> The voters of Massachutes recently approved legal mj with a 12% tax rate. The legislature is trying to raise it to what they say is 28%, but actually is 21.75% from wholeseller to retailer and another 28% when purchased from the retailer. The tax rate in other states are Oregon 17%, Alaska 25%, Washington 37% and Colorado with 39%. All these higher taxes do is to re-enforce the back market....I don't hear of the cartels paying taxes.
> 
> ...


Same old, same old on both sides of the border. Up here in Canada the provinces are just starting to whine about their cuts. The feds have stated they want to keep the prices to $8-$9/g retail to kill the BM - lol The BM here has been in that range at retail for years and dropped further over the last couple of years with legalization on the horizon. All they're going to do is feed the BM more with a slight price adjustment if the provincial and municipal greed bags keep putting their hands out for tax money. I don't sell but I wouldn't be concerned about it if I did, business should pick up for those folks if anything.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 21, 2017)

Alright guys..few pics from day 39, not my best, neglected a little, crazy temps with the heat wave (uk), trying 10 hours lights on 14 off.

Bluepit front, Cherry Sunshine #6 back
 

Goji Og
 

Lightsaber, in beast mode this run
 

Cherry Sunshine #7


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice no4. Indoor growers. The only folk looking to hex summmer for everyobe else


----------



## numberfour (Jun 22, 2017)

Ta DST. I secretly smiled inside today when it rained and temps dropped a little


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 22, 2017)

I live in the southeast US and our summer temps are 70's at night to the 90's during the day......with humidity around 70%........and ya'll were freaking at upper 80's. but we do have hurricanes as a potential problem.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2017)

If you are set up to deal with it then temp increases are fine. Most folk in Northern Europe are not...hence the twisting of panties when we get heat waves. It was hitting 50c in the direct sun for me....i have pics to prove it too


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2017)

DST said:


> If you are set up to deal with it then temp increases are fine. Most folk in Northern Europe are not...hence the twisting of panties when we get heat waves. It was hitting 50c in the direct sun for me....i have pics to prove it too


That's hot by any ones standards.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2017)

Was 35c in the shade that day.
Its been a great summer so far. My room tends to stay around 30 max in this heat and the plants don't seem to mind too much. Come August it'll be pishing it doon every day


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 23, 2017)

cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 23, 2017)

I see that they are finally getting around to what we have known for awhile....

Companies are beginning to develop marijuana-based painkillers to combat US opioid crisis
  

A handful of drugmakers are taking their first steps toward developing marijuana-based painkillers, alternatives to opioid painkillers that more than 100 million Americans are hooked on. 


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> cof


Agreed


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2017)

Even my Dr. who was a strong anti is beginning to come around and except 
the facts and not the propaganda. 
NY just added chronic pain to the list of treatment for canna. 
Now we need grow your own added in there but one step at a time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 26, 2017)

Here again, science is beginning to catch up.....are they lurking? Extrema is very effective for migraines

Got a migraine? Cannabis could help: Compounds in the drug are better than medication for treating the pain 
  
Researchers from the Interuniversity Center in Florence, Italy, found pills containing chemicals derived from cannabis reduced the pain felt by migraine sufferers by by 43.5 per cent. 

and it would be more effective if they used the whole plant instead of a few compounds....science has not been able to improve what God has created.


cof


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Here again, science is beginning to catch up.....are they lurking? Extrema is very effective for migraines
> 
> Got a migraine? Cannabis could help: Compounds in the drug are better than medication for treating the pain
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I've known this for quite a while, migraine sufferer for many years. Strains with mixed THC/CBD have helped me the most. Mine are triggered by pressure changes and at times of the year like spring/fall when the pressure fluctuates I can get them almost daily for weeks. A low dosage (25mg) coconut oil/kief pill and couple of puffs and I'm good, no prescription meds, I boycotted them a long time ago. if I can't take my Mj meds I'll take ibuprofen from time to time, it does shit in comparison.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2017)

During my search for a migraine worthy strain, I found that Scott's OG from Rare Dankness did the best job. It moved the headache way back in my consciousness without making me stupid or Robin Williams.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 26, 2017)

I know for my pain many OG's work as well as cof's Extrema, Doc's Aura OG
worked very well also high THC Indicas.
In my MS patients most MJ's with elevated CBD is the ticket.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> During my search for a migraine worthy strain, I found that Scott's OG from Rare Dankness did the best job. _*It moved the headache way back in my consciousness*_ without making me stupid or Robin Williams.


That's a good point, besides the pain relief, it distracts my mind enough that I'm not focusing on the pain.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2017)

Have your MS patients tried any landrace sativas? The Malawi was a real energetic mood altering buzz.

Does the Panama work well for MS?


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Have your MS patients tried any landrace sativas? The Malawi was a real energetic mood altering buzz.
> 
> Does the Panama work well for MS?


That's what I'm trying now the Lambsbread seems to give them some relief
and it's good for depression also I have Acapulco in now with more LB I'd like
to try "New Malawi Killer" also good old Durban but they would probably need
12/12 from seed? I know they get huge the other Sativa I've grown was
a Thai from Co Chang Island; not to good indoors it just didn't finish right.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2017)

The light dep OmfG is soon going to be too big for its night time cupboard.
 
FB light dep frosting up now.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 27, 2017)

Drove from Red Bluff to Hay Fork via Rt 36 and 3 and came back via Wildwood Rd , amazing area, Lots of farms and beautiful parcels. Stopped and talked to some guys putting up fences, Nice folks.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3968474


What beast is that Pinner?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 28, 2017)

Shes 5ft black rose vegged 6 weeks.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 28, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Drove from Red Bluff to Hay Fork via Rt 36 and 3 and came back via Wildwood Rd , amazing area, Lots of farms and beautiful parcels. Stopped and talked to some guys putting up fences, Nice folks.


If someone from Trinity county , growing , would explain to me what the new regs allow. I am not complaining, just wondering. I read some of the new Cannabis regs and wondered if and how 50 plants --- commercial grow-- can make money?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2017)

whodat has been getting around 5 lbs per plant.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2017)

250lbs would seem ok...depends on the overheads and how many people involved. I am sure you could keep yourself in at least spam sandwiches...and probably your family too.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 28, 2017)

DST said:


> 250lbs would seem ok...depends on the overheads and how many people involved. I am sure you could keep yourself in at least spam sandwiches...and probably your family too.


Looks like yearly fees, water, setup and property purchase would eat most if not all that up.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2017)

once the start up cost are recovered, the profit margin gets a lot better.....you're looking around $500k gross.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Looks like yearly fees, water, setup and property purchase would eat most if not all that up.


Only for the first year. If you are running a business and cover fixed costs in the first year and break even you are doing splendid. Farming and cultivation like all businesses requires laying down some capital (even in a cupboard grow you have to lay down the capital first before anything happens). I still think it's stupid to limit people to what they can grow. If they can grow, then they can grow FFS. No one tells producers of tomatoes how many plants to plant. News flash, tattie producers asked to limit grows to 100 plants, lmfao....ok then. 1 frie/chip each per year.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2017)

Sin City welcomes weed: Hundreds line up in Las Vegas to legally buy up to an ounce of marijuana as the city brags it will overtake Amsterdam to become world weed capital after Nevada legalization
  


At 12.01am Saturday, Nevada became the fifth state in the US to make selling recreational marijuana legal and fans of the drug came out in force. Party town Las Vegas will be the biggest winner from the new legislation with a huge tax windfall of up to $60million predicted for the first two years. 'It's an adult playground so this is a perfect fit, Las Vegas will become the mecca for marijuana,' said Jim Ferrence, marketing director of Euphoria Wellness dispensary.

what it doesn't say is that consumption is only allowed in homes, not in hotels, clubs, vehicles, or in public places....it will be difficult to compete until they open up.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2017)

Its already taken over Amsterdam. You can produce weed withiut being jailed there. Stupidist fukkin logic you ever heard of in The Netherlands. And a lot of the powers that be see it as something negative.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats Nevada!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2017)

Sunset sherbet


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2017)

Light dep coming along-
Just shy 6 weeks


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Light dep coming along-
> Just shy 6 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3971177


They're bloomin' beautiful who.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 2, 2017)

Sooo so so fat for six weeks!


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Light dep coming along-
> Just shy 6 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3971177


Nice whodat. Still doung the 8.30 to 8.30?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2017)

DST said:


> Nice whodat. Still doung the 8.30 to 8.30?


Yessir.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2017)

I open pollinated 2 Lambsbread plants and collected some fem pollen for future endeavors.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2017)

Happy 4th everyone!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2017)

FB
 
OmfG


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 4, 2017)

I can't wait for the day I may grow outdoors!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 4, 2017)

Wifi XL #3 - (Wifi x Ultimate Chem SFV) - Thunderfudge Genetics

I'd read about sexing unrooted cuts not so long back, seemed easy, take cut and put into flower. I topped 20 seed plants 10 days ago and now starting to see results, some cuts are also throwing out roots, flowering in 10 on 14 off for a change.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 4, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Wifi XL #3 - (Wifi x Ultimate Chem SFV) - Thunderfudge Genetics
> View attachment 3972248
> I'd read about sexing unrooted cuts not so long back, seemed easy, take cut and put into flower. I topped 20 seed plants 10 days ago and now starting to see results, some cuts are also throwing out roots, flowering in 10 on 14 off for a change.


Smart move for summer!


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi everyone...
Just wanted to see if y'all got room for a 600w rookie.
First time grower using a 4'x4'x7' Vivosun tent 
600w xtrasun hood w/ xtrasun mh & hps bulbs and digital ballast. 
Gen organics nutes 
440 cfm 6" exhaust
2- 6" circulating fans
All this for my girls.... 3 - White Widow feminised from seed.
Currently in wk 1 of flower


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> Hi everyone...
> Just wanted to see if y'all got room for a 600w rookie.
> First time grower using a 4'x4'x7' Vivosun tent
> 600w xtrasun hood w/ xtrasun mh & hps bulbs and digital ballast.
> ...


Please share. And enjoy your 600


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Currently drinking 13 gallons weekly. 2 x 600


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Jul 8, 2017)

DST said:


> Please share. And enjoy your 600


Thanks for having me
I'll post some pics when they start showin some bud action. Good thing is they're not dead yet so I'm off to a good start...lol


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> Thanks for having me
> I'll post some pics when they start showin some bud action. Good thing is they're not dead yet so I'm off to a good start...lol


Not being dead is always a good start


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2017)

Light dep girls.
Fireballs


OmfG



Edit: around the 5 week mark.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2017)

This is what happens when you don't follow the 6 P's....prior planning prevents piss poor performance

*Nevada marijuana supply running low, state of emergency declared, governor says*
Published July 11, 2017
Fox News



Nevada state officials declared a state of emergency after stores that sell recreational marijuana reported that their supply is running out just less than two weeks after the drug went on sale legally.



Gov. Brian Sandoval, R-Nev., issued the state of emergency on Friday, which will allow state officials to decide on new rules that could ease the shortage of marijuana, according to Fox 13 Now.

Nevada’s Department of Taxation released a statement that said it will contemplate emergency regulations that would permit liquor wholesalers to cash in on the marijuana sales.

“Based on reports of adult-use marijuana sales already far exceeding the industry’s expectations at the state’s 47 licensed retail marijuana stores and the reality that many stores are running out of inventory, the Department must address the lack of distributors immediately,” the Department of Taxation said in a statement. “Some establishments report the need for delivery within the next several days.”

*RETRIAL BEGINS FOR FOUR BUNDY SUPPORTERS FROM 2014 ARMED STANDOFF*

In November, after the law legalizing marijuana in Nevada was passed, liquor distributors were promised that they would have the sole rights of moving the drug for 18 months, but the department said many distributors did not meet the requirements needed in order to be licensed. 

*Related Image*




Expand / Collapse
The legal selling of recreational marijuana in Nevada went into effect on Saturday, July 1, 2017. (AP)


"We continue to work with the liquor wholesalers who have applied for distribution licenses, but most don’t yet meet the requirements that would allow us to license them. Even as we attempted to schedule the final facility inspection for one of the applicants this week, they told us their facility was not ready and declined the inspection. As of mid-day Friday, not one distribution license has been issued," Stephanie Klapstein, a spokesperson for the Department of Taxation, told USA Today.

The dispensaries that were originally allowed to retail medical marijuana can now sell recreational marijuana as well and, by law, must be given the drug from a licensed distributor. But many of the facilities have been left with a diminishing supply. 

*TOURISTS, LOCALS BUY NEVADA’S LEGAL RECREATIONAL MARIJUANA*

"The business owners in this industry have invested hundreds of millions of dollars to build facilities across the state," the Department of Taxation's statement continued. “They have hired and trained thousands of additional employees to meet the demands of the market. Unless the issue with distributor licensing is resolved quickly, the inability to deliver product to retail stores will result in many of these people losing their jobs and will bring this nascent market to a grinding halt."

Nevada voters approved to legalize recreational pot in November. The state joined Colorado, Oregon, Washington and Alaska in allowing adults to buy the drug that is banned by the federal government.

To buy, those 21 and older with a valid ID and purchase up to an ounce of pot at dispensaries. The drug can only be consumed in a private home, not in public, including the Strip, hotels and casinos. Violators face a misdemeanor citation and $600 fine.


cof


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 11, 2017)

State of emergency.... lol.....


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2017)

I see that fox pulled the story in less than an hour.......did the airlift from Colorado arrive?


cof


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 12, 2017)

12 ruby reds & 12 gorilla bubble
all of them are up & chilling under a timber  time to mix some dirt & hang some lights.
got a new 12000 btu mini split on the way to replace my ancient fedders.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2017)

Light dep is so close to harvest


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2017)

Still got a bit to go on my light dep. Although the FB is way in front of the OmfG...to be expected.
 
 
Been raining here for the last 24 hiurs so nice to get some blue sky.
DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2017)

My light dep......needs a Lil help
 
All my midget workers went on strike....and they took all the blankets/ tarps....


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2017)

You guys make me envious I so miss outdoor growing the buds look so juicy.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lambsbread s-1 in progress now the waiting.
Veg tent filling up.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2017)

North Garden - Proto (MDL #1 x Maui Wowie) and Blula (Rebar x Maui Wowie):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> My light dep......needs a Lil help
> View attachment 3977224
> All my midget workers went on strike....and they took all the blankets/ tarps....


Bloody Unions strike action!!!


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Jul 14, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Light dep is so close to harvest
> 
> View attachment 3977089 View attachment 3977090 View attachment 3977091


That's some sweet lookin buds...WOW


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Jul 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Still got a bit to go on my light dep. Although the FB is way in front of the OmfG...to be expected.
> View attachment 3977120
> View attachment 3977121
> Been raining here for the last 24 hiurs so nice to get some blue sky.
> DST


Yours also DST...damn nice


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2017)

Went from ghetto lean-to shelter to ghetto curtain set up lol. Only have to have them darked up for a few hours then they come off overnight.
 
Check shizz out....
 
Mmmnn.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2017)

Beautiful veggies! Look at how big the boys are!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2017)

Have you guys seen the Phylos strain galaxy?

http://galaxy.phylosbioscience.com/?source=website


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Have you guys seen the Phylos strain galaxy?
> 
> http://galaxy.phylosbioscience.com/?source=website


Thanks mo, im gonna be busy for the next 6 hour now lol


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful veggies! Look at how big the boys are!


Not sure how the younger one grows....he eats next to nothing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Not sure how the younger one grows....he eats next to nothing.


That's how my oldest daughter is lol grow like damn weeds lol


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Not sure how the younger one grows....he eats next to nothing.


I used to joke that mine was actually an anemonie...using his curly locks to take "food" from the air.

Mo, that kinda confuses me....but I am working on it.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2017)

The yin is getting big, darn kids.....you just can't keep up with them.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2017)

Best experience of my life. Love it.

I also looked at Mo's link JD. I guess it would be easier not to use a phone. Fuk me my vision is going bad...que holding everything at arms length lol.

Early rise this morning. Few pics before the family get up and after sunrise.
Blue pit
 
OmfG in veg
 
OmfG
 
 
 
 
Fireballs
 
 
Have a nice weekend folks.
DST


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2017)

It takes a while to get used to the interface. I just use the search field whenever I get lost.

My youngest is (was) my picky eater. My oldest ate anything - which can be a problem when you get free samples in the mail. We had poison control on speed dial and they knew us on a first name basis. Mrs Mo is very cautious. I am a bit more cavalier. 

They both turned out amazing. I expect you will have a similar ride.

I didn't realize how much I missed my veggie garden until I saw yours!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2017)

Bloody OPEC vicious buggers....


Taking a break from trimming. With mans best friend looking on


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 17, 2017)

DST said:


> Best experience of my life. Love it.
> 
> I also looked at Mo's link JD. I guess it would be easier not to use a phone. Fuk me my vision is going bad...que holding everything at arms length lol.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful plant


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2017)

We did it! Everything is cut and hanging. First dep didn't come out too shabby.

Not the best pictures but you get the idea.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2017)

Love it....


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats who.


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking good. What strain is that with the huge purple fan leaf?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2017)

Blueberry cookies, from medicine man seeds. The other is blue frost, same breeder.


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 18, 2017)

Definitely gonna have to get some of those for next year


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2017)

JimmyBluffet246 said:


> Definitely gonna have to get some of those for next year


He's got some quality stuff.


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 18, 2017)

For sure for sure, Can u do me a solid bro, I need one more like to become a member, so can u or someone else like this seeing how im at 2 right now lol


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 18, 2017)

JimmyBluffet246 said:


> For sure for sure, Can u do me a solid bro, I need one more like to become a member, so can u or someone else like this seeing how im at 2 right now lol


Lol.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 18, 2017)

Black rose.

 
Jack Herer


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2017)

Beautiful! Is that all from just that one light?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! Is that all from just that one light?


Each girl gets 1 600 and shares a 315 in the center. So 915 watts each.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2017)

"Not the best pictures but you get the idea." Oh yeah, I sure do. FATS!

Thanks again for sharing the experience Bro. Nice work!

I should add that pinner chose two amazing breeds....important when
growing only two. That Black Rose looks like the classic that it is...


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 18, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Lol.


Still wont let me be a member so on the trophy thing. It says 1 message...done that then it says 1 like....done that then it says 30 messages ...havent done that but it says be a memeber for 48 hrs n receive a like from 3 memebers to become a full member done that but it didnt change. Does anyone know what im doing wrong n sorry to post that here just having some technical difficulties lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2017)

JimmyBluffet246 said:


> Still wont let me be a member so on the trophy thing. It says 1 message...done that then it says 1 like....done that then it says 30 messages ...havent done that but it says be a memeber for 48 hrs n receive a like from 3 memebers to become a full member done that but it didnt change. Does anyone know what im doing wrong n sorry to post that here just having some technical difficulties lol


i gave ya a like..just keep posting and crap and ull get there.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2017)

JimmyBluffet246 said:


> Still wont let me be a member so on the trophy thing. It says 1 message...done that then it says 1 like....done that then it says 30 messages ...havent done that but it says be a memeber for 48 hrs n receive a like from 3 memebers to become a full member done that but it didnt change. Does anyone know what im doing wrong n sorry to post that here just having some technical difficulties lol


Off the top of my head I'm sure its 50 posts to become a member.


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alright preciate the advice guys.


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i gave ya a like..just keep posting and crap and ull get there.


It took it some time to kick in but im official now. Moving up in the world lol


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2017)

OmfG looking shexy....
 
And the Fireballs...looking like it will finish around 49 days on light dep (this weekend). We shall see....


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 19, 2017)

JimmyBluffet246 said:


> It took it some time to kick in but im official now. Moving up in the world lol


Welcome to our world Jimmy.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 19, 2017)

Looking perfect D


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 19, 2017)

Ok guys the blown 600 watter is on its way back to hortilux and a replacement has been dispatched. Getting my old big boy Gorilla tent back and will be tossing up the 600 Blue MH and the 1K watt Super HPS. Thanks to @genuity for the help in the shadows with all my questions on the DE 630 cmh. For now it was cheaper to get two Raptors hoods as an upgrade from my Daystars and move forward with the trusty blue mh and the SE Super HPS.

Can't wait. The LED's will stay in the smaller tents for further testing I'm not done messing with them yet. And they might stick around for their purpose most likely.


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 19, 2017)

DST said:


> OmfG looking shexy....
> View attachment 3980846
> And the Fireballs...looking like it will finish around 49 days on light dep (this weekend). We shall see....
> View attachment 3980848


Something about the color of the leaves for the fireball just looks absolutely amazing. Thats like my new favorite color.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 20, 2017)

Guys!!!! Hope y'all haven't forgot about me!
I'm still alive and still trying to find my legal path In The industry ... so I haven't been growing all spring got like four plants though that I just have around for duck of it didn't keep track of cross or anything but it looks like a (c99 extrema) times something who knows , short one is definitely a (extrema x c-99) times a dank purple plant that I lost track of genetics it has floresent crazy pink hairs when it flowers super ftosty. ..... so I been lasy with keeping track these aren't my project plants... if things don't work out with legal growing by the 27th I'm Guna go ham (hard as a motherfucker) a outdoor sea of green.of little dank top grade beauties..


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 20, 2017)

I plan on being around more often , for all of you that remember me what's up man give me a shout out, y'all out there??


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## oldman60 (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome back bro, glad to hear from you again and to see you're still keeping green.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 20, 2017)

Going to start harvesting tonight, so some 9+ week bud from the 10/14 light schedule. It'll be interesting to see what I lose in weight from the change in lighting schedule and if the flavours are different. Buds looks normal for this time of year.

Bluepit
 
Cherry Sunshine #7
 

Lightsaber
 

Goji Og


----------



## numberfour (Jul 20, 2017)

Looking forward to my next run, loads of new strains from seed and clones. Had to let go of some strains due to space.

Seed tent
 
Mix of strains from, Bodhi, Thunderfudge, 210beans, Greenpoint and out very own GroErr (centre praying plant is one of his strains)

Clone tent
 
Mix of strains new and old from Breeders Boutique, Bodhi, Exotic Genetix, URGOG and more.

I've been so impressed with LED's after making the switch in the clone and seed tent I've gone and ordered some Quantum Boards. 2x 250w XL Quantum Boards will be covering half the 4x8 from now.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2017)

Lol @dababydroman like we'd forget you holmes.

Nice #4.....


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 20, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Looking forward to my next run, loads of new strains from seed and clones. Had to let go of some strains due to space.
> 
> Seed tent
> View attachment 3981287
> ...


Looking good man.


----------



## innerG (Jul 20, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Going to start harvesting tonight, so some 9+ week bud from the 10/14 light schedule. It'll be interesting to see what I lose in weight from the change in lighting schedule and if the flavours are different. Buds looks normal for this time of year.
> 
> Bluepit
> View attachment 3981274


Wow, that looks crazy good!


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 20, 2017)

So i posted in outdoor but no one answered my question and yall seem to be a lot better about replying in this forum so i know its off topic but here it goes.....I was thinking about moving out to humboldt next year and growing out door. I did research on google and it makes it seem like humboldt is the most violent place on earth lol. Any residence or anyone who been that way want to chime in. If i move out there and stay to myself should I be good? Any places I should avoid? Any places more safe then others? Is that all just made up? Any strains better then others to grow then others? And last but not least about how much money would I have to get together do u think to run a greenhouse and pay for living cost n rent?


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Jul 20, 2017)

And if anyone from oregon is reading this would that be a better place to move out to to grow medicine?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome back baby!

#4 I am *very* stoked to see you growing GrowErrs breeds out. This
should turn out to be a good thing all over. :0)

JD


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2017)

JimmyBluffet246 said:


> So i posted in outdoor but no one answered my question and yall seem to be a lot better about replying in this forum so i know its off topic but here it goes.....I was thinking about moving out to humboldt next year and growing out door. I did research on google and it makes it seem like humboldt is the most violent place on earth lol. Any residence or anyone who been that way want to chime in. If i move out there and stay to myself should I be good? Any places I should avoid? Any places more safe then others? Is that all just made up? Any strains better then others to grow then others? And last but not least about how much money would I have to get together do u think to run a greenhouse and pay for living cost n rent?


I think @whodatnation is out that way. Maybe he can provide some opinion for ya. I have no idea as i live in Europe.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 21, 2017)

Localism is a disease in Cali.....from the surf-line to the mountaintops.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2017)

When i reflect on it....I thought this erl looked beautiful boom boom.
 
Update. Although new cancer spots have been found. We are now past what the doctors predicted for life expectancy. The guy is pretty much saying the rso is getting him through it all. FSM bless Cannabis.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 22, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Going to start harvesting tonight, so some 9+ week bud from the 10/14 light schedule. It'll be interesting to see what I lose in weight from the change in lighting schedule and if the flavours are different. Buds looks normal for this time of year.
> 
> Bluepit
> View attachment 3981274
> ...


Goji Og.. beautiful man!!!
all amazing.. but that one.. mmmmmmm

I am planning on 10/14 flower schedule my first flower cycle back at it after a while in new space, new genetics, I beleive in it so strongly I wasn't going to run new room new strains at 12/12 as a baseline, do you have direct data to compare to, same strain, lights, nutrients, age etc. I am very interested in your results here, the way you wrote, do you already know, you can see weight is less? sry I didn't really read back into this thread in case all info/progress is there.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 22, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Welcome back baby!
> 
> #4 I am *very* stoked to see you growing GrowErrs breeds out. This
> should turn out to be a good thing all over. :0)
> ...


Yeah me too Java, I gotta try some of those flavours he's described. 



Johnei said:


> Goji Og.. beautiful man!!!
> all amazing.. but that one.. mmmmmmm
> 
> I am planning on 10/14 flower schedule my first flower cycle back at it after a while in new space, new genetics, I beleive in it so strongly I wasn't going to run new room new strains at 12/12 as a baseline, do you have direct data to compare to, same strain, lights, nutrients, age etc. I am very interested in your results here, the way you wrote, do you already know, you can see weight is less? sry I didn't really read back into this thread in case all info/progress is there.


Thanks Johnei,

Yeah this run and the previous, same strains (clones) / lights / nutes / veg time etc so once dried I can compare and see whats what. Once you've grown a strain a few times you get the eye for the finished buds, I can tell the mains are looking a little smaller, quality and frost looks to be there though. I've saved 110 hours of 1200w this run, so will offset the weight loss against that. Not sure what I'll run next, I've some new seeds which breeders have recommended 12/12 so we'll see.

Good luck if you do decide to go 10/14, I dropped from 12/12 over two weeks to 10/14. The most informative thread on this site regarding different light schedules is torontokes https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-8hr-flowering-experiment.865489/ guy is not shy with information and pulls amazing weight off minimum watts, highly recommend reading.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 22, 2017)

DST said:


> When i reflect on it....I thought this erl looked beautiful boom boom.
> View attachment 3982225
> Update. Although new cancer spots have been found. We are now past what the doctors predicted for life expectancy. The guy is pretty much saying the rso is getting him through it all. FSM bless Cannabis.


Amen.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2017)

I had a friend visit who had just returned from Colorado with a bag full of goodies....wax, shatter and vials of oil that are made for a vape. which he smoked me out within a half an hour. I thoroughly enjoyed the experiences that are available in the legal realm and have developed a fondness for the vape capsules. Can anyone recommend a decent vape?...and where to obtain one?
Thanks

DST
Tasty: very, very tasty
Looks like an outstanding batch


cof


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I had a friend visit who had just returned from Colorado with a bag full of goodies....wax, shatter and vials of oil that are made for a vape. which he smoked me out within a half an hour. I thoroughly enjoyed the experiences that are available in the legal realm and have developed a fondness for the vape capsules. Can anyone recommend a decent vape?...and where to obtain one?
> Thanks
> 
> DST
> ...


https://www.cloudvapes.com

Good ones I think....I like them.

Or 

I like Evolve plus. http://www.yocanonline.com/product/yocan-evolve-plus/

May not be what your looking for...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2017)

I did not like the evolve at all. Pain in the ass to use. The taste is Horrible! It was like sucking on a battery. That one is for concentrates . The pax for flower is nice.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I did not like the evolve at all. Pain in the ass to use. The taste is Horrible! It was like sucking on a battery. That one is for concentrates . The pax for flower is nice.


I love my pax 2


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I did not like the evolve at all. Pain in the ass to use. The taste is Horrible! It was like sucking on a battery. That one is for concentrates . The pax for flower is nice.


What was hard to use about it?

That sucks on the taste,never had that...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> What was hard to use about it?
> 
> That sucks on the taste,never had that...


Heating it up, the lights, no operating instructions...hard to clean.....no consistency. Getting stoned shouldn't have to be so complicated. I was very disappointed. Returned it for a full refund. Concentrates haven't worked out very well for me. I don't really like the high or the tools you need to use for them. Nothing beats a good simple bong rip, and beautiful Nice dense, Awesome smelling buds like this Lambs Breath , I picked up today.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Heating it up, the lights, no operating instructions...hard to clean.....no consistency. Getting stoned shouldn't have to be so complicated. I was very disappointed. Returned it for a full refund. Concentrates haven't worked out very well for me. I don't really like the high or the tools you need to use for them. Nothing beats a good simple bong rip, and beautiful Nice dense, Awesome smelling buds like this Lambs Breath , I picked up today.
> View attachment 3982667


Right on...

I definitely don't care for all the Riggs and such...I feel ya on that..

Not much better that a fresh joint or bowl...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah. When I brought the Evolve back to the store to return it, I thought I got a reject it smelled so toxic. I made the budtender smell the unit so he would understand my disgust. I was rather shocked when he told me it was sopposed to smell like that. Lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Heating it up, the lights, no operating instructions...hard to clean.....no consistency. Getting stoned shouldn't have to be so complicated. I was very disappointed. Returned it for a full refund. Concentrates haven't worked out very well for me. I don't really like the high or the tools you need to use for them. Nothing beats a good simple bong rip, and beautiful Nice dense, Awesome smelling buds like this Lambs Breath , I picked up today.
> View attachment 3982667


Looks like a heart...awww


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 23, 2017)

I still go with a good hand rolled joint any day.
Concentrates bring my tolerance up too much,
can't replace the flavor or the social feelings involved
in a joint. A bowl of hash is also very nice but that's about it.
Just one mans opinion.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 23, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I still go with a good hand rolled joint any day.
> Concentrates bring my tolerance up too much,
> can't replace the flavor or the social feelings involved
> in a joint. A bowl of hash is also very nice but that's about it.
> Just one mans opinion.


Well let this younger man expand on this. I just very recently finally was able to smoke a bowl of some proper hash and OMG I am hooked. You still get great flavor, it's smooth, and the high is between what you would feel from good flower and a good Dab. It's perfect for me. My buddy bought this kit for the bong that's basically a bowl and a wand made of glass. You heat the wand with the torch and then use that to tap on the hash and heat it to smoke it. And for me like you the concentrates have brought my tolerance way up.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 24, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWyaZZpj0-a/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BW5VWrpDVbT/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BW5VTi9jN66/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Organic White Fire OG Solventless Hash Oil grown under a 600w hps with hortilux bulb.



Dab Art

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWlsLUOjupH/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWiC9FIDNCm/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2017)

That is cool. 710 . Oil . I have the cleaning solution and I really like it! I'm laughing because I had no idea was oil on the flip side . Now I will never see that the same again.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2017)

Dora the Explorers ruck sack never looks that interesting


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2017)

I am feeling slow....does the fact that 710 is OIL upside down mean anything?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuffed this bitch in with the peppers and tomatoes


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am feeling slow....does the fact that 710 is OIL upside down mean anything?


Only if you got bored in math classes and tried to invent new words on your calculator


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Stuffed this bitch in with the peppers and tomatoes View attachment 3984513


Looking ready for a stuffing indeed.


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 28, 2017)

pink diesel × amnesia...freebie.
didn't realise this was an auto
doesn't say auto on the pack.
gonna run her outside i guess.?
got some cookie wreck & starfighters going with some ruby reds & gorilla bubble in the room.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2017)

To DST






have a good weekend


cof


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Have a good weekend guys!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hash making weekend !!!


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

I got 2 300w led so technically im running 600w lol hope im welcome. This is my first time ever growing any kind of plant. I just flipped her 2 days ago. Unknown bagseed obviously indica dominant though. Ffof soil with fox farm line up nutes. Just 1 plant in my 2.5 ft wide 6ft long closet.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> I got 2 300w led so technically im running 600w lol hope im welcome. This is my first time ever growing any kind of plant. I just flipped her 2 days ago. Unknown bagseed obviously indica dominant though. Ffof soil with fox farm line up nutes. Just 1 plant in my 2.5 ft wide 6ft long closet.


Welcome Jimmy. Your girl is looking happy in there. Good luck with the rest of the grow.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks yea she seems to be loving the enviroment which in my opinion is the most important thing


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> I got 2 300w led so technically im running 600w


Those aren't 300 watt lights.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes they are and sry i just realized i posted an older pic before i put my 2nd light up. Its 2 galaxyhydro 300w led.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> Yes they are and sry i just realized i posted an older pic before i put my 2nd light up. Its 2 galaxyhydro 300w led.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> Yes they are and sry i just realized i posted an older pic before i put my 2nd light up. Its 2 galaxyhydro 300w led.


I know what they are. They aren't 300 watts.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

If youre referring to the fact that they're led and its a 300w "equivalent " but only draws half that from the wall then i guess technically youre correct. Im guessing youre a die hard hps or mh fan. My power went down 20$ a month after using these lol while still getting 600 equivalent watts.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> If youre referring to the fact that they're led and its a 300w "equivalent " but only draws half that from the wall then i guess technically youre correct. Im guessing youre a die hard hps or mh fan. My power went down 20$ a month after using these lol while still getting 600 equivalent watts.


You are not getting 600 equivalent watts. You're getting 260.

Watt for watt, older, chinese blurple lights are equivalent to HID in terms of efficiency. Your lights are roughly equivalent to a 250 watt HID. The "300 watt equivalent" thing is a claim the manufacturers use to sell lights. It's bullshit.

A 600 watt(actual watts) blurple light is about equal to a 600 HID.

And no, I'm not a diehard HID guy. I still have one 600 in use, but it's about to be replaced by a 515 watt Frankenstein light I'm going to build that should spank it in terms of output/performance. I own a bunch of LEDs.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

If thats the case then why even speak of watts having anything at all to do with growing plants. Im not saying youre wrong hell youre probably right like i said im new to this. That plant in the pic was grown off just one of these lights i just added the 2nd one 2 days ago. According to what youre saying that means i grew that plant off of 130 watts lol. Thats nothing. My brother is using a 400w hps/mh using everything else exactly to the tee the same except his is 3 weeks older then mine. Mine is bigger and healthier by far even being that much younger. If all this is true and i really only have 260 watts of light after adding a second one then everyone should switch to these cheap ass blurple led lol. Cooler temps means less AC and way less power at the wall being used.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2017)

My next round moved into the 4x8, mix of new strains, old strains, clones and seeds.
 

Had a separate tent for the seed and clones, both tents had 52w of LED 6500k. Seed tent before the move.
 

Put the 600's away and moved on to these, 2x 250w XL Quantum Boards, 3000k. Will buy a couple more when they restock and have 4x 250w XL's over the 4x8.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> You are not getting 600 equivalent watts. You're getting 260.
> 
> Watt for watt, older, chinese blurple lights are equivalent to HID in terms of efficiency. Your lights are roughly equivalent to a 250 watt HID. The "300 watt equivalent" thing is a claim the manufacturers use to sell lights. It's bullshit.
> 
> ...


Let me ask you this since you know a lot more about it then i do. I keep hearing that i can expect about .5 grams per watt in yield. Realistically how much bud are my lights capable of producing. I know many other things factor in but lets just say you had these 2 lights running how much could you produce off them?


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> If thats the case then why even speak of watts having anything at all to do with growing plants. Im not saying youre wrong hell youre probably right like i said im new to this. That plant in the pic was grown off just one of these lights i just added the 2nd one 2 days ago. According to what youre saying that means i grew that plant off of 130 watts lol. Thats nothing. My brother is using a 400w hps/mh using everything else exactly to the tee the same except his is 3 weeks older then mine. Mine is bigger and healthier by far even being that much younger. If all this is true and i really only have 260 watts of light after adding a second one then everyone should switch to these cheap ass blurple led lol. Cooler temps means less AC and way less power at the wall being used.


I'm just saying you have 260 watts of LED. That's it. It's equivalent to 260 watts of HID. yeah, of course 260 watts of light is going to keep a space cool - it's only 260 watts.

Even with the best current LED tech(cobs or printed circuit boards), it still works out to about 450 watts needed to replace a 600. I think that number is getting lower for PCBs though - I think it's getting closer to 400. I replaced 2 600s with 900 watts of cobs, and I'm still nailing the exact same weight numbers.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 30, 2017)

As much as I hated that guy in the karate kid hes right lol


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2017)

Luckily no one gies a fuk what you grow with in here....as long as its dank.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> Let me ask you this since you know a lot more about it then i do. I keep hearing that i can expect about .5 grams per watt in yield. Realistically how much bud are my lights capable of producing. I know many other things factor in but lets just say you had these 2 lights running how much could you produce off them?


Not sure. And it's strain dependent.

A few years ago, I did a single Blueberry Kush under a Platinum P150(90 watt blurple) and got just under 2 ounces off it, which is right around the number you're hoping for. Keep in mind, Blueberry Kush is my smallest producing strain.

In my big tent(900 watts of Citizen/Cree cobs) I'm getting 2 and a half pounds every time, which is roughly 1.2 per.

If you have a budget to get a new light(s), let me know what that budget is and I'll point you to the most bang for your buck.

BTW - Somebody above posted a pic of their Quantums(printed circuit boards). The grows being done under these have been outstanding.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

Idk i guess i just dont get it lol. Basically what im getting outta all this is i couldve just used a 125 watts of mh/hps and vegged this same plant right?


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2017)

DST said:


> Luckily no one gies a fuk what you grow with in here....as long as its dank.


Damn right....


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> Idk i guess i just dont get it lol. Basically what im getting outta all this is i couldve just used a 125 watts of mh/hps and vegged this same plant right?


Yeah, but HIDs under 400 watts really start losing efficiency. Aside from 315 ceramics, SE 600s and DE lights are the most efficient HID lights available.

If you don't have money for new lights you'll do just fine under what you have. Just keep your expectations realistic. And do all your math based on actual wattage.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

Okay thanks johnny youve helped me a lot today i thought i had more then what i got. I want 4 oz per grow in a 3x3 closet. I got clones rooting id like to run a sog. What would you get for lighting and how many clones should i run under that?


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> Okay thanks johnny youve helped me a lot today i thought i had more then what i got. I want 4 oz per grow in a 3x3 closet. I got clones rooting id like to run a sog. What would you get for lighting and how many clones should i run under that?


Again, I need to know what kind of budget you're working with.

Are you handy enough to build an aluminum frame? If so you could get a plug and play kit from Timber. Or for a few bucks more, you can get one assembled with a frame. And Timbers new frames just got a makeover - they look really nice now.
http://timbergrowlights.com/

Check out the Citizen frames. They're the most affordable.

And they always sell out right away, but if you can get your hands on this little beast, you'll be set.
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/diy/products/260w-qb-led-kit


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> I got 2 300w led so technically im running 600w lol hope im welcome. This is my first time ever growing any kind of plant. I just flipped her 2 days ago. Unknown bagseed obviously indica dominant though. Ffof soil with fox farm line up nutes. Just 1 plant in my 2.5 ft wide 6ft long closet.


Welcome to the Club 600


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2017)

[QUOTE
And they always sell out right away, but if you can get your hands on this little beast, you'll be set.
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/diy/products/260w-qb-led-kit[/QUOTE]

website says they will be available Aug. 3 at 6:00pm


cof


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2017)

Afternoon snacking....
 
 
You damn right,I'm the joint rolling,bad to the bone,hard as stone....I don't even use lights to grow my indoor ....thats so 2017....lol...lol...lol.... I'm just high talking shit.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Afternoon snacking....
> View attachment 3987186
> View attachment 3987188
> You damn right,I'm the joint rolling,bad to the bone,hard as stone....I don't even use lights to grow my indoor ....thats so 2017....lol...lol...lol.... I'm just high talking shit.


How you like the evolve pen gen? Been looking at a new one or going nectar colector for travel, you tried em both?


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 30, 2017)

bigger ones are GB & rubyreds
little ones are cookie wreck & starfighters   this cookie wreck had helmet head & i totally botched the surgery.. thought she was a gonner, but both true leaves came up. pink diesel auto that ive been taking in & out of the room to get the 24hrs.... thinking she's gonna just have to deal with the 18/6 schedule the rooms on.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> How you like the evolve pen gen? Been looking at a new one or going nectar colector for travel, you tried em both?


I'm bad with glass,but them are good..

I like that evolve pen,it heavy duty...


----------



## numberfour (Jul 31, 2017)

Holographic bud
 

Haha works better in real life than on digital camera.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 31, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'm bad with glass,but them are good..
> 
> I like that evolve pen,it heavy duty...


The evolve plus is a pretty awesome pen. Quartz coil.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2017)

That is very cool #4


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2017)

DST said:


> View attachment 3986927
> View attachment 3986928


cool hat dude! did you make it yourself?nice bud


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool hat dude! did you make it yourself?nice bud


Nope. Mrs D got it made by someone who spray paints hats.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 4, 2017)

Note to self dont try to irrigate 1 acre with drip tape... go to the big boy irrigation store.... 2 inch pipe upgrade completed.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 4, 2017)

For my club 600 friends in Northern California, just found these great for storing your whole grow, lol, and the apothecary jars are glass stoppered from the late 1800-early 1900, I think. the Mason Jar is a 5 Gallon old jar pre 1900 with lid. Anybody looking for something like this, it can be traded or sold.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 5, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> For my club 600 friends in Northern California, just found these great for storing your whole grow, lol, and the apothecary jars are glass stoppered from the late 1800-early 1900, I think. the Mason Jar is a 5 Gallon old jar pre 1900 with lid. Anybody looking for something like this, it can be traded or sold.
> View attachment 3990234


That’s good planting beans stored from local farm for 8-10 years, can have or will dump.
5 Gallon Mason jar is definitely cool.


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 5, 2017)

1st to show & its a ruby red boy
bout 38 to go.
had to move my grow for like 4 wks
& its been less than ideal.
im in the back office of an old produce auction that hasn't been opened in several years... blew a mh bulb during the move, 
new bulb & panda film on the way. about a foot smaller
10'x9' now 100'×70' walking it.
concrete floors make it easy to cool & i like the sound metal roofs make when it rains...smh thank goodness it's temporary


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2017)

Seeds to the left, clones to the right, picture from a few days ago
 

Not quite 600w, more like 250w (Quantum Boards turned half way down) just over 4x4 space. 



curious old fart said:


> [QUOTE
> And they always sell out right away, but if you can get your hands on this little beast, you'll be set.
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/diy/products/260w-qb-led-kit


website says they will be available Aug. 3 at 6:00pm


cof[/QUOTE]

I converted EST time to GMT but forgot we had moved our clocks by an hour. 65 mins I was refreshing the HLG website thinking I was so stoned I'd missed the whole restock lol. Got another 2x 250w XL boards


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2017)

^^^PREETY much spam then.


----------



## Joomby (Aug 6, 2017)

DST said:


> ^^^PREETY much spam then.


Yep.but without emails and notifications but hey free shit is free shit


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2017)

I tried to peek, but info was demanded.


----------



## Joomby (Aug 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I tried to peek, but info was demanded.


Yeah wich is shit as for people who just want to see the product because it is actually a cool thing.. Google the eddy grow robot instead of that link if you don't want to get on the freebie bandwagon


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2017)

Success on the self seeded Lambsbread contents of
1 small bud, two plants open pollinated in a 4x4 tent.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Aug 7, 2017)

Finally done, 1000w 4x4 scrog
Two Dinafem critical +, and two Pakistan valley
7g fabric pots, 

Soil
1/2 cup lime
22 gallons ff of
2 gallons perlite
2 cup mykos
1/4 cup azos
3 gallons lite warrior 

Nutes
Full ff trio, ff soulubales, calmag, and Cyto plus (kelp extract and amino acids)

To water the plants with such a low screen I had to install a water pump in a 5 g bucket that ran hoses to each plant.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Aug 7, 2017)

Ended up with 5 ounces for the first pakistan valley plant that finished at 7 1/2 weeks flower, still waiting for the other 3 to dry.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 7, 2017)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Finally done, 1000w 4x4 scrog
> Two Dinafem critical +, and two Pakistan valley
> 7g fabric pots,
> 
> ...


You sure did do a good job bud!!! Job well done they are very nice looking buds at the end of grow and from what I can see no deficiencies....also does that purple light help any at all


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Aug 7, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> You sure did do a good job bud!!! Job well done they are very nice looking buds at the end of grow and from what I can see no deficiencies....also does that purple light help any at all


Have no idea if that purple light does anything haha
I just figured if anything it would add a larger spectrum of light to the grow.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 7, 2017)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Have no idea if that purple light does anything haha
> I just figured if anything it would add a larger spectrum of light to the grow.[/QUOT
> I was just wondering cuz I seen a light like that on eBay and I was going to try that same setup that u got...Lol I have a 600 watt Vivosun setup similar to yours...Does yours give u different settings like 250/400/600 watts?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Aug 7, 2017)

Mine gives 600, 750, and 1000
Works great! I did a lot of research on everything I bought and it all turned out perfect. Had a 8" 720 cfm exhaust, 175 cfm intake, 1000 w mh for veg and 1000 w hps for flower. Had some nutrient deffeciency with the large plant that was growing quick, I also should of been watering with slightly high ph. Otherwise the grow turned out great, 8 weeks of flower and I was seeing amber trichomes


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2017)

This is one of the reasons that people have a negative opinion of mj. A constant barrage of lies touted as fact. similar to today's media.

'What you do with your life is up to you': Bizarre US film to scare 1960s teens off smoking marijuana shows spaced-out 'potheads' driving over cliffs and being tuned into monsters
  

A bizarre 1960s film shown to teens in the US has emerged featuring a Beatles-esque figure who claims to be presenting an unbiased view of the drug, before painting a horrifying vision of it.


cof


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 7, 2017)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Mine gives 600, 750, and 1000
> Works great! I did a lot of research on everything I bought and it all turned out perfect. Had a 8" 720 cfm exhaust, 175 cfm intake, 1000 w mh for veg and 1000 w hps for flower. Had some nutrient deffeciency with the large plant that was growing quick, I also should of been watering with slightly high ph. Otherwise the grow turned out great, 8 weeks of flower and I was seeing amber trichomes


Good deal ,mine only goes up to 600 u must have gotten the step above the one I got. Yeah I did the same thing I just didn't wanna spend all that money I guess I should have atleast I could have up graded


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Aug 7, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Good deal ,mine only goes up to 600 u must have gotten the step above the one I got. Yeah I did the same thing I just didn't wanna spend all that money I guess I should have atleast I could have up graded


1000 just produces more, but 600 is more efficient in terms of lumens/watt. 
I went for the 1000 because I figured I could just dim it, and it only cost 60 more if I remember right


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey guys...my girls are lookin a little pale and I was hoping y'all could give me a little help. I have 3 White widows which are 5 weeks into flowering. I'm using coco coir with gen. organics nutes at half strength with added terminator. Last feeding I tried at full strength and I noticed the tips discolored a bit so I put it back to half strength. Light was at 16" from tops so I moved it up a couple inches at a time to see if it could be light burn. The light is currently at 22". If any more info is needed please lmk. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks like they need some Mg and maybe Ca. Try 3/4 strength and add some cal mag.


----------



## green217 (Aug 9, 2017)

I ran General organics, I ran full strength every watering once the plant was mature. I did have to use calm with it. I also had iron issues, gh calmg solved my issues for both


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

Epsom is good in flower. Mag and sulfur. A little goes a long way.

Or just give them PK and ignore the pale. Resin is what you want to see.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks DST and green...
I've been adding calmag at every feeding but only at half strength. I will try full strength and see if that does the trick.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks also Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

You are welcome! What kind of light are you using? I ask because using LEDs for some reason makes the plant want more Cal/Mag. I didn't try Epsom so I am not sure if it would have worked fine without the Calcium.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 9, 2017)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> 1000 just produces more, but 600 is more efficient in terms of lumens/watt.
> I went for the 1000 because I figured I could just dim it, and it only cost 60 more if I remember right


Is your setup a Vivosun or i power


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Aug 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> You are welcome! What kind of light are you using? I ask because using LEDs for some reason makes the plant want more Cal/Mag. I didn't try Epsom so I am not sure if it would have worked fine without the Calcium.


I'm using a 6" air cooled xtrasun hood w/ xtrasun hps bulb


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 9, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> I'm using a 6" air cooled xtrasun hood w/ xtrasun hps bulb


What wattage? I also use coir and I always use calmag+ every feeding
been growing in coir for 3 years now and the main thing with it is that coir binds
calcium and iron so you need a constant addition of both.


----------



## green217 (Aug 9, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> Thanks DST and green...
> I've been adding calmag at every feeding but only at half strength. I will try full strength and see if that does the trick.


I never even got tip burn. Ran them in sunshine so no nutes in soil. General Organics worked great! I bought it for my 1st indoor grow a few years ago. Plants turned out stellar. I bought it because I was scared I'd burn them that first grow, but like I said above I fed them every watering. I found extremely hard to burn the plants.
Plants look good by the way, I'm sure you'll get it ironed out


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Aug 10, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> What wattage? I also use coir and I always use calmag+ every feeding
> been growing in coir for 3 years now and the main thing with it is that coir binds
> calcium and iron so you need a constant addition of both.


I'm using a 600w hps...


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> I'm using a 600w hps...


-Use a 600w?
-Yup


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> I'm using a 600w hps...


Amen....


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Aug 10, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Amen....


LMAO......


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2017)

Works for me!


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 10, 2017)

bought this for 200$
I'm running some nanolux 315s now & love them, except one has a little flicker.
Hope this one works as well...
Or at least works.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 10, 2017)

@jacrispy 

Please let us know how that works out I was eyeballing them today. I am considering a 315 for dedicated veg light. I saw a kit from growers house for my daystar hood that brings the ballast bulb and socket adapter. 

On my home garden front, my replacement ballast finally came from Hortilux, so my 600 watt Blue MH is back up and running. There was definitely some issue with my old ballast as this new one is not even getting half as warm as the old one after being on for hours.


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 12, 2017)

GB, Ruby red, starfighter, cookie wreck & a pink diesel.
Been putting this room together around the plants & still have the walls & a bulb to do yet.
2.3k watts of light running with ac      started DG-FP maintenance routine tonight ( just fed )
10ml for 8 gal.
Once they fill out ill add 750 watts & flip em
I use a turkey baster for run off & that sucks a little


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2017)

The Mystery Peach #2 Reveg is getting redness. I gave her a dose of Epsom yesterday to determine whether it is a Mag deficiency or whether it is strain-related (or both).








The first run of this strain had a bud structure like Marionberry Kush.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## numberfour (Aug 14, 2017)

Received my other Quantum Boards today so will get ready to flip this lot in around a week or so
Sooo many strains I'm not even gonna bother starting to name them lol

Made a couple more batches of canna caps. 86 in the picture below, these are 50mg caps, very nice hit with these.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 14, 2017)

Chem D 
 

G13


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello family, it's been a minute . Been working on a few things.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Aug 14, 2017)

Got my gear from doc and ready to grow but I have a question.... planning on getting the 315 lec grow lights but is it better to run it 240or 120 volts. I really need to save on the light bill


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Aug 14, 2017)

I built a 4x8 table so the tent can sit on top and I'll have more grow room and storage underneath not including the rez. Other than that , I'll be running wire work in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Aug 14, 2017)

Titan 18 light controller and a portable a.c. unit inside the tent to keep the girls nice and cool.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Aug 14, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> GB, Ruby red, starfighter, cookie wreck & a pink diesel.
> Been putting this room together around the plants & still have the walls & a bulb to do yet.
> 2.3k watts of light running with ac View attachment 3994077 View attachment 3994078 View attachment 3994079 View attachment 3994080 View attachment 3994081 View attachment 3994082started DG-FP maintenance routine tonight ( just fed )
> 10ml for 8 gal.
> ...


Very nice


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2017)

Just threw some Blueberry/Skunk into flower with some Acapulco 
and the last clones from the lambsbread.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 16, 2017)

Inspiration..


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 17, 2017)

@Evil-Mobo the growers choice 315 runs just a touch (2°) hotter than my nanolux....i really like this light & i would buy more.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3996263 View attachment 3996264 View attachment 3996268 @Evil-Mobo the growers choice 315 runs just a touch (2°) hotter than my nanolux....i really like this light & i would buy more.


What size led setup is that?

I need one for my chucking tent...2x2x5


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 17, 2017)

@jacrispy 

Looking good in there brother. I am debating a 315 fixture or bulb vertically hung between (2) 600 watt HID's for the incoming flower tent (4x..........

Thoughts?


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> What size led setup is that?
> 
> I need one for my chucking tent...2x2x5


it's a 200 watt timber


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> What size led setup is that?
> 
> I need one for my chucking tent...2x2x5


I got a QB for you that would be perfect  It's a 260 watt kit on a slate 3 heat sink running it @ 220 in my 2x4 closet space............


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @jacrispy
> 
> Looking good in there brother. I am debating a 315 fixture or bulb vertically hung between (2) 600 watt HID's for the incoming flower tent (4x..........
> 
> Thoughts?


I've never hung a bulb vertically, but i like it.


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 20, 2017)

GB, ruby red, starfighter, cookie wreck & a pink diesel cookie wreck that i chopped the head off /\/\ put out some stress leaves & came back.  315DE putting in work


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> @jacrispy
> 
> Looking good in there brother. I am debating a 315 fixture or bulb vertically hung between (2) 600 watt HID's for the incoming flower tent (4x..........
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds like a good thought.
Ive just used a 315 and a 600 in my vertical cab. Result came out on par with 2 x 600s. Saying that it wasnt a complete flower as the first few weeks were just 600s. Bud turned out nice and frosty.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 22, 2017)

DST said:


> Sounds like a good thought.
> Ive just used a 315 and a 600 in my vertical cab. Result came out on par with 2 x 600s. Saying that it wasnt a complete flower as the first few weeks were just 600s. Bud turned out nice and frosty.


Thanks due to gear already on hand I might end up with three 600's it's just less expensive for me......


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks due to gear already on hand I might end up with three 600's it's just less expensive for me......


3 600s will work perfectly 
I am just looking to reduce electricity consumption and get similar results. Will know in a couple of months as first full run has just been started with the combination of lights. 
Don just ran a 315 on its own and i don't think he was too happy with yield.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 22, 2017)

DST said:


> 3 600s will work perfectly
> I am just looking to reduce electricity consumption and get similar results. Will know in a couple of months as first full run has just been started with the combination of lights.
> Don just ran a 315 on its own and i don't think he was too happy with yield.


Yeah I haven't used a 315 in some time and when I did I was VERY new at growing, getting mixed signals on feedback with these lights. Thanks for the responses


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 22, 2017)

Couple days ago under the 600w Blue MH Hortilux


----------



## numberfour (Aug 22, 2017)

Flipped the 4x8 last night
 

another view
 
Need to lollipop and cane this next week. The whole tent has been vegging at 500w for the past couple of weeks when I'd normally be running 1200w.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Flipped the 4x8 last night
> View attachment 3998832
> 
> another view
> ...


Looks like that will be one full tent.......nice work numberfour.


----------



## Raven121415 (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a question. I currently have 6 plants 1 Euphoria, 1 Holy Grail Kush, and 4 Kandy Kush, veging nicely under a 4' 8 bulb T5 HO 4 6500k 4 4000k tubes alternating. I used more floros combined with that to flower 4 plants last grow and was quite disappointed with density and yield. Potency, taste, and smell were sll there however. I was wondering if I keep them confined to say a 5x5 space would I be able to get away with using the T5 and 1 600w DE HPS on a mover overhead, and 2 4' T8's, and 6 300w (equivalent watts) bulbs to help with side lighting? Or will I need 2 600's?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2017)

Raven121415 said:


> I have a question. I currently have 6 plants 1 Euphoria, 1 Holy Grail Kush, and 4 Kandy Kush, veging nicely under a 4' 8 bulb T5 HO 4 6500k 4 4000k tubes alternating. I used more floros combined with that to flower 4 plants last grow and was quite disappointed with density and yield. Potency, taste, and smell were sll there however. I was wondering if I keep them confined to say a 5x5 space would I be able to get away with using the T5 and 1 600w DE HPS on a mover overhead, and 2 4' T8's, and 6 300w (equivalent watts) bulbs to help with side lighting? Or will I need 2 600's?


best bet for a 5 X 5 is 1000w..... a de works well, but they put off a lot of heat. but make nice, solid buds.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 22, 2017)

600 watt #3 was brought home today


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 22, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> 600 watt #3 was brought home today
> 
> View attachment 3998987


You plan to run a hortilux bulb with that ballast? Grats by the way.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 22, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> You plan to run a hortilux bulb with that ballast? Grats by the way.


Yes sir I run only Hortilux bulbs. Setting the new space up with (2) Super HPS and one Blue MH in between those two and seeing what happens


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> 600 watt #3 was brought home today
> 
> View attachment 3998987


Are you mixing your own soil how are you using the Gro Mix?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 23, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Are you mixing your own soil how are you using the Gro Mix?


Yes mixing my own soil. I bale of promix one bag ocean forest and one bag happy frog. I amend with happy frog fruit and flower dry fert, kelp, oyster shell, azos, and mykos. Then water only until I see a deficiency.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 24, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes mixing my own soil. I bale of promix one bag ocean forest and one bag happy frog. I amend with happy frog fruit and flower dry fert, kelp, oyster shell, azos, and mykos. Then water only until I see a deficiency.


How long does that usually take? I remember seems like 6 weeks with the Ocean Forest.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2017)

That depends on how heavy the strain in it feeds man no one answer fits all here sorry.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2017)

(2) new 6000's  I'm back! Just need an adapter plug for the 3rd 600 in one of the 3x3's


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2017)

Beautiful! I love new grow labs. Well done!


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> (2) new 6000's  I'm back! Just need an adapter plug for the 3rd 600 in one of the 3x3's
> 
> View attachment 3999647


Sweet.  Are you going to hang the filter as well?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 25, 2017)

DST said:


> Sweet.  Are you going to hang the filter as well?


Yes just couldn't don't on my own getting some help today.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2017)

I need help to finish my screen room as well.

I hit all of my outdoor girls with the Maui Wowie pollen from last year. The Blula (Rebar x Maui) should produce some nice seeds.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> (2) new 6000's  I'm back! Just need an adapter plug for the 3rd 600 in one of the 3x3's
> 
> View attachment 3999647


Tidy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2017)

Getting there under 600


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2017)

wish my spot was as tidy folks. need to get some very late spring cleaning done. this morning i spent some time working on my sun tan lol.....cleaning all the solar panels. wr have 3 lines of these. I'll be fucked if i can work out if i am benefiting from it haha. i am now signed up to 100% wind produced energy. get dem 600s cranked up baby.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2017)

some veg stuff....under a 400...ssssshhhh...keep it quiet ffs.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2017)

yo wats up 600? Heavy weekend????


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2017)

mr west said:


> yo wats up 600? Heavy weekend????


Boring week. Just waiting for flowers.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2017)

mr west said:


> yo wats up 600? Heavy weekend????


alright fred. how grows it old part's


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2017)

mr west said:


> yo wats up 600? Heavy weekend????


Glad to see you alive and well. You've been quiet in the 600.

How's the garden?


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah im doing ok I guess lol. Managed to sell me mums house and shes bought a 4 bed detached bungalow. We are yet to move her though and her many many cats and all their shit lol. My garden is running on the skin of its teeth. I had a vasectomy the other month which was not as bad as having teeth pulled but still pretty bad lol. The kids are lovely, back to school on Tuesday so thank fuck for that, im sick of all the screaming and stress. Hoping to get back on it regarding my garden wen the house is empty again lol. I got casey dog and hay dave and sour d and gg4 need to get some fb pips from somewhere


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2017)

Just dropped some Jamaican x Snow Lotus (Bodhi) and tomorrow
I'll drop Cherry Pie Glue 3 x Triple Purple Doja from @Dr.D81 
along with some Chemdog.
The CPG3 x TPD should color nicely with fall on the way and I
can control temps better.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 4, 2017)

Alright 600 

Pic of the 4x8 from this weekend..11/12 days in flower
 Credit to Mrs#4 for the picture

Right pain to hand water lol, have to take out a number of plants just to get in, then move them so I can reach the back. Strains from Breeders Boutique, Bodhi, Exotic Genetix, Thunderfudge and some gifted clones. Still loving these Quantum Boards.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2017)

I use a large funnel with a hose attached for watering the hard to reach plants.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2017)

DST said:


> wish my spot was as tidy folks. need to get some very late spring cleaning done. this morning i spent some time working on my sun tan lol.....cleaning all the solar panels. wr have 3 lines of these. I'll be fucked if i can work out if i am benefiting from it haha. i am now signed up to 100% wind produced energy. get dem 600s cranked up baby.
> View attachment 4000466


I got some schematics for building my own solar panels from scratch about 10 years ago before they were as available as they are now.

It's a project I still want to have a go at doing at some point.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2017)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Aside from 315 ceramics, SE 600s and DE lights are the most efficient HID lights available.


That's not true.

315w ceramics are crap.
The spread is nice and even but the photon intensity across the board is shit.





And the terrible performance concerning cannabis applications coupled with the cost makes 315w ceramics among the worst grow lights for cannabis available, they don't even come into it.



*
Economic Analysis of Greenhouse Lighting: Light Emitting Diodes vs. High Intensity Discharge Fixtures: - http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0099010*


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2017)

Growing question for you guys. I got a plant outside in a 20 L pot I think. I need to water it 3 to 4 times a day. My question is, how often should I be putting feed in the water? I've been doing once a day usually, but I"m not sure it's enough. Any input welcome. I'll go snap a pic just for fun and post in a few minutes.

Oh, and nice to see you all again... it's been a while.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2017)

I've been giving it the flores, pk, and bio bud pretty much every time I feed lately. Only other thing is some mono N ocassionally. I didn't give her enough during veg.

And there's a pic of the wasp nest I have inside her. Nice pest control, just got to be careful.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2017)

Good to hear from you. I see your grow skills are still good.

She looks pretty healthy to me. I might ease off the food and just keep her wet.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 6, 2017)

Jiggy! Good to see you. I've not been on riu much but try to keep an eye out. How's it going? Will we ever see u in person again? Lol! . How's wife and little girl? Miss u buddy. 

SG




jigfresh said:


> Growing question for you guys. I got a plant outside in a 20 L pot I think. I need to water it 3 to 4 times a day. My question is, how often should I be putting feed in the water? I've been doing once a day usually, but I"m not sure it's enough. Any input welcome. I'll go snap a pic just for fun and post in a few minutes.
> 
> Oh, and nice to see you all again... it's been a while.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2017)

good to see you about Jig. Hope things are going well.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah, not too bad for a little thing I pulled out of the gravel in the spring. I'm amazed I ever even kept it alive, and really glad it was a girl. Not sure what strain it is, but it's for sure Breeders Boutique. I can only take so much credit as a grower, them genetics are where it's at. You can't really tell in the picture, but it has a nice little purple tint to it. Thanks for the advice cof.

Things are good. Daughter just turned 4 and is headed off to public school with all the spanish kids starting monday. Bought her uniform yesterday and was lucky enough to get her into the best school in our town. I'm tutoring kids in English for a bit of extra cash. I also just signed up for a yoga teacher training, which will certify me to be a teacher. And I've picked up road cycling. Longest ride so far was 100km. (i've pretty much totally converted to metric and Celsius now). Daughter is dancing these days and had her first big show last spring. Wife is busy as ever with all sorts of projects. Life is perfect, except that we are slowly running out of money and I'm still awaiting trial... but who cares about money and freedom anyways, lol. Lawyer says hopefully 2018 I'll have trial, with 2019 not out of the question. I never understood the whole "Right to a speedy trial thing"... I get it now.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey Jig long time, I wouldn't change the routine she looks ok.
Glad the family is doing well and your keeping busy.
I still listen to your music. Keep the faith bro.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks for posting. You've been missed.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's not true.
> 
> 315w ceramics are crap.
> The spread is nice and even but the photon intensity across the board is shit.
> ...


This is why my opinion is the 315's shine for SCROG grows or as "supplemental" lighting in addition to another light source with better penetration. Although for veg you can't go wrong with a 315 if you are realistic with the coverage area.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 6, 2017)

Jig it is great to hear that you are enjoying the ride. Smart mover. :0)
That lady is soo bushy....plemon or sour cherry?

I am still above ground and growing all sorts of things as I make a pool
of keepers to work with.

Y, I love your stuff, but my LEC315 really does well, in a 4' tent (where 3' is the standard). Rock on.

JD


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 6, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I use a large funnel with a hose attached for watering the hard to reach plants.
> 
> 
> cof


I use a 2 cup measuring cup -- glass and my wife


jigfresh said:


> Growing question for you guys. I got a plant outside in a 20 L pot I think. I need to water it 3 to 4 times a day. My question is, how often should I be putting feed in the water? I've been doing once a day usually, but I"m not sure it's enough. Any input welcome. I'll go snap a pic just for fun and post in a few minutes.
> 
> Oh, and nice to see you all again... it's been a while.


I have a single plant in a 15 gallon pot and only water every other day - 5 gallons


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 6, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> I use a 2 cup measuring cup -- glass and my wife
> 
> I have a single plant in a 15 gallon pot and only water every other day - 5 gallons


but mine doesn’t look anything like that


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2017)

It gets direct sun from sun up to sundown, and it's quite hot here, plus quite windy so it dries out quickly. Luckily I never leave home for more than a few hours at a time.

And JD I'm not positive what strain it is. I think it might be QQxPK... the smell doesn't give me the sense it's plemon. Where it grew has it narrowed down somewhat, as it came up in one corner of where the greenhouse was, so it must be one of the ones in that corner. I think that corner had Plemon, QQxPK, and QQ in it. I should check out the pics from last year. The smell is a bit black pepper mixed with a bit of earthy smell. Wife says the smell reminds her of my hindu skunk from way back.

Thanks cof, it's nice to be had.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey Jig been a long time, glad to hear you and the family are doing good!


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2017)

hey everybody


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2017)

I see you survived Harvey. How are you doing?


cof


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 8, 2017)

Almost forgot she was in the shed... probably should spread her out for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I see you survived Harvey. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> cof


i did survive ! all my plants also except one oddly... the only different vareiable is with the moisture it hung just out of reach of sun.. and pretty much drown im guess. how are you buddy


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 9, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I see you survived Harvey. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> cof


I did man! it was nuts!!! I got so lucky no flooding.. thank god. my whole city flooded all neighborhoods around me but but not me.. we have a retention pond and ditches surrounded neighborhood


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 9, 2017)

pink hairs is (c-99 x extrema) X some hybrid I got from I forgot who.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 9, 2017)

how yall likeing my stuff


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 9, 2017)

shitty pictures


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 9, 2017)

man I want to get into legal industry I just want to work for a dispenser and grow


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2017)

it's looking pretty good.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2017)

Lovely Pink Hairs!! :0)


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 9, 2017)

dababydroman said:


> pink hairs is (c-99 x extrema) X some hybrid I got from I forgot who.


Pink hairs are sweet !


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Na Pink Hairs Taste Like Fish


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Here's some pics if my first attempt at the mj green thumb. 3 White widows. 
Total from all 3 = 11.4 ozs.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 9, 2017)

I consider this a successful venture. I want to give a big "thanks" to all the members that helped me along the way and all the good info on here that help newbies like myself be successful.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 9, 2017)

And one more pic of my attemp at cloning. 5 wks along.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks great! What lights are you using?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2017)

I guess you can burn a plant with fish fertilizer:


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looks great! What lights are you using?


6" ultrasun air cooled w/ ultrasun mh & hps bulbs


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I guess you can burn a plant with fish fertilizer:


Oh man...wow. a moment of silence for ur loss
Who knew fish could wreck a garden


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 9, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Na Pink Hairs Taste Like Fish


Lmao ! I've tasted red hairs but never pink...and yea...they were a little fishy too...haha


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I guess you can burn a plant with fish fertilizer:


i think they are high in salt.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2017)

Now that I'm almost done with the present grow it's time to start anew.
Jamaican x Snow Lotus.

I think I'm going to throw some Dog in to soak next.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry to see that Mo. I suppose that the mix was a bit potent there!

Good luck with those new babies Oldman.


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 9, 2017)

still haven't hung any film yet & 
getting into the 50s during lights off.
flipped em a few days ago pink d auto on a 12/12 schedule  gorilla bubble, ruby red, starfighters, cookie wreck & the unintended auto.  i hate having to add heat already growing away from home in this barn sucks.
been phoning this one in & it shows


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2017)

You have some very cool rigs crispy.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 9, 2017)

Damn Mo that sucks that she burned up like that.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2017)

I finally gave up on her and clipped her back. Kept two branches.



I have these:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2017)

You're a braver man than me. I had some soil go bad and lost out on production. Ended up trashing some 3' plants in veg that should have been 4+' and in mid bloom and chopping up some finished plants that looked like a poor beginners grow.....but I didn't take any pics. Like a doctor, I buried my mistakes.....in the compost pile.

I didn't realize what the problem was and there were too many plants in the pipeline before I was able to correct the problem-good ole FFOF bailed me out to where the current crop is one of the best ever.

After fighting mites and thrips for all these years, I finally used Azatrol and haven't noticed any bugs or damage lately.


cof


----------



## Black-Thumb (Sep 11, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> Here's some pics if my first attempt at the mj green thumb. 3 White widows.
> Total from all 3 = 11.4 ozs.


Wow. That's awesome! 

I'm in my first grow right now (White widow as well). I hope I get close to those results.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2017)

Black-Thumb said:


> Wow. That's awesome!
> 
> I'm in my first grow right now (White widow as well). I hope I get close to those results.


Green thumb, black thumb and both white widow....you 2 are really on the same page!


----------



## Black-Thumb (Sep 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Green thumb, black thumb and both white widow....you 2 are really on the same page!


Haha. I didn't notice that. 

The similarities will probably end with our harvests though. I am enjoying my first grow immensely, but I don't think I'll be getting an outcome like he got. Maybe on my next try.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i think they are high in salt.


zombied on salt more like. holy fuckin sea overload Mo lol. tis a shame yesh.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mo, that plant looks like my wife's house plants after she used water from my marine
aquarium instead of freshwater.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2017)

It didn't help that it was 102 outside at the time.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2017)

Black-Thumb said:


> Haha. I didn't notice that.
> 
> The similarities will probably end with our harvests though. I am enjoying my first grow immensely, but I don't think I'll be getting an outcome like he got. Maybe on my next try.


The look of his crop easily rivals mine and I have grown 8 years lol


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mohican said:


> It didn't help that it was 102 outside at the time.


I thought it was water only in that kind of heat?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 11, 2017)

102f is not even 40c..You make it sound really hot. High 30s is just an avg pleasant summers day in Aus. Just getting into swimming temps.


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 11, 2017)

My veg room. Got gg#4, marionberry kush,critter cookies,rawtton,black lime reserve,sour sunset,and 24k


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> 102f is not even 40c..You make it sound really hot. High 30s is just an avg pleasant summers day in Aus. Just getting into swimming temps.


lol....and you Antipodeans are always banging on about your cold winters. On skype to old man in WA.
Dad (with fleece top and hat on): Cold winters day here son. Down to 16c today.
Me (with my shorts on in Sept).: Really, Dad. You must be freezing its 15c here and its summer time ffs.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 12, 2017)

DST said:


> lol....and you Antipodeans are always banging on about your cold winters. On skype to old man in WA.
> Dad (with fleece top and hat on): Cold winters day here son. Down to 16c today.
> Me (with my shorts on in Sept).: Really, Dad. You must be freezing its 15c here and its summer time ffs.


yea..its 14c here today and I have the fire on..bloody cold..its Spring for fk sakes..


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 12, 2017)

Black-Thumb said:


> Wow. That's awesome!
> 
> I'm in my first grow right now (White widow as well). I hope I get close to those results.


Not to worry BT. I have never grown a thing in my life. The only plants that ever survive around my house are plastic ones. Why these beauties survived as well as they did are beyond me. So if I can have results like that..ANYONE can.
I just read a lot and watched a ton of videos.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The look of his crop easily rivals mine and I have grown 8 years lol


Thanks Bassman...I appreciate ur kind words. I'm sure beginners luck had a lot to do with my outcome. I have so much to learn and experience. Good thing is I think I found the best place to get that experience...right here.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Sep 12, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> Not to worry BT. I have never grown a thing in my life. The only plants that ever survive around my house are plastic ones. Why these beauties survived as well as they did are beyond me. So if I can have results like that..ANYONE can.
> I just read a lot and watched a ton of videos.


Yea man. I've been reading everything I find. I'm at the stage now where every time I come outside they look fatter. Super exciting, and I don't even smoke. 

I just checked them and they are totally different then they were yesterday. Bigger, fatter, sparkly-er (not a word). Really are amazing plants these things.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2017)

Black-Thumb said:


> Yea man. I've been reading everything I find. I'm at the stage now where every time I come outside they look fatter. Super exciting, and I don't even smoke.
> 
> I just checked them and they are totally different then they were yesterday. Bigger, fatter, sparkly-er (not a word). Really are amazing plants these things.


There are countless non-words used as descriptors, we all do it.
Canna is truly an amazing plant.
Enjoy your grow.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> There are countless non-words used as descriptors, we all do it.


My life is figuring out a mix of crazy Dutch and English kids words. Half the time we are trying to figure out if its a Dutch pretend word.... or an English word.... or wtf lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2017)

I have the same problem trying to understand my son. The downs has affected his speech and I can only grasp a word or two.


cof


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 13, 2017)

pink d auto    smells great already


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2017)

What's it smell like?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2017)

@DST - OMG I never even thought about dual language baby talk!


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What's it smell like?


heavy sweet & fruit,
like a bucket of plums in the sun.
she's a smelly one


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks like we had the left overs of the storm yesterday....only a draft compared to what the rest of the World got. Hope all are safe. Peace DST


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> @DST - OMG I never even thought about dual language baby talk!


We try and talk to them in Dutch in certain situations. At home in mainly English. The oldest ones Dutch is better than mine already lol.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 15, 2017)

My kid's have really posh accents compared to mine, that UK North / South divide thing going on. 

Some pics from Day 25

Amnesia
 

Lightsaber
 

Sour Larry Pebbles


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2017)

I got a new job! Woohoo! Safety break.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2017)

What's the gig mo?!?

Hello everyone, gearing up for harvest out here. Plants are a good bit smaller than last year but the consistency and quality of using clones may make up for it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 16, 2017)

Doggie Dreams #1 ( Satori X Chemdogging Auto Fem) Day 2 of Flower:


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 16, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> What's the gig mo?!?
> 
> Hello everyone, gearing up for harvest out here. Plants are a good bit smaller than last year but the consistency and quality of using clones may make up for it.


another 2 weeks?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I got a new job! Woohoo! Safety break.


THE - BEST - NEWS ! ! !

Rock on Bros.

Hey Who. How are the trees? :0)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> another 2 weeks?


Something like that, some farther along than others.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 4011344 View attachment 4011345


Looking good who.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2017)

Technical Editor for computer books. 

I am looking at picking up a new camera. I have a Canon D20 so I already have a collection of nice AF glass. If I didn't have that I would be going with the Nikon. It looks like the Canon 5D Mark III is what I want. Although that Sony Alpha model is looking pretty amazing.

Any recommendations?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Technical Editor for computer books.
> 
> I am looking at picking up a new camera. I have a Canon D20 so I already have a collection of nice AF glass. If I didn't have that I would be going with the Nikon. It looks like the Canon 5D Mark III is what I want. Although that Sony Alpha model is looking pretty amazing.
> 
> Any recommendations?


That's a nice body, specially if you already have some lenses that would fit it. I went the lower end T6i and quite happy with it, the 5D has much better tech/specs (and much higher price tag to boot!).


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2017)

Have you seen the Sony Alpha mirrorless?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2017)

Have you seen the Sony Alpha mirrorless?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Have you seen the Sony Alpha mirrorless?


Yeah, I've also seen the price $$$ - lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2017)

Is it really that much better?


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I got a new job! Woohoo! Safety break.


Gratz on the new job Mo !


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Is it really that much better?


No clue, haven't tried one, nor would I spend the cash to find out


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 17, 2017)

gonna be some fire


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I guess you can burn a plant with fish fertilizer:
> 
> +639125126382


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2017)

?


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 17, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 4011344 View attachment 4011345


That’s some nice trees, hoping to get one more week before the rain again


----------



## humboldthayze420 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello! New to forums here just thought I'd show what's going down in Cali for me right now!

600w in 4x4 tent starting up in the next few days. Using Royal Gold King's Mix and advanced nutrient line, gonna pop in 16, 2gallon pots, filled with some OSourhead should be good to go I'll post another when they get in there.

Greenhouse is some blue cheese and osourhead


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## mntnmdr7 (Sep 19, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 4012892 View attachment 4012893 View attachment 4012894


Nice setup Evil...that is my goal to work up to that. I just have a 4'x4' so far (just finished first grow)and I definitely got the mj fever... totally hooked !!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 19, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> Nice setup Evil...that is my goal to work up to that. I just have a 4'x4' so far (just finished first grow)and I definitely got the mj fever... totally hooked !!


Thanks it's been a long year trying to get this place setup like my old place. I'm getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2017)

humboldthayze420 said:


> Hello! New to forums here just thought I'd show what's going down in Cali for me right now!
> 
> 600w in 4x4 tent starting up in the next few days. Using Royal Gold King's Mix and advanced nutrient line, gonna pop in 16, 2gallon pots, filled with some OSourhead should be good to go I'll post another when they get in there.
> 
> Greenhouse is some blue cheese and osourhead


welcome to the 600.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2017)

nice set ups folks. very sharp.




jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4011775 View attachment 4011781  gonna be some fire





Evil-Mobo said:


> View attachment 4012892 View attachment 4012893 View attachment 4012894


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2017)

heres an indoor OmfG vertical style and an outdoor OmfG normal stylee.
 
 
peace DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2017)

DST said:


> heres an indoor OmfG vertical style and an outdoor OmfG normal stylee.
> View attachment 4012931
> View attachment 4012930
> peace DST


Your plants look great D as always.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Your plants look great D as always.


cheers bru. its been a good season so far with the light dep first....just hoping the weather holds a bit to get the 2 finished i have outdoors...on mold patrol already ffs.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2017)

Humidity is always a problem here also, I run a dehumidifier but that adds
more heat to the basement right now it's 79f in the flower room and 85f 
in the rest of the basement. This is the first year running the AC this late
in the season. 
Dropped 5 fem Dog beans to run with Bodhi's Jam x Snow Lotus
next will be Doc's Cherry Pie Glue x Triple Purple Doja should give
some nice color if it cools off.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2017)

DST said:


> nice set ups folks. very sharp.


Thanks brother, hell of a compliment coming from you 

Your plants are beautiful monsters as usual


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Humidity is always a problem here also, I run a dehumidifier but that adds
> more heat to the basement right now it's 79f in the flower room and 85f
> in the rest of the basement. This is the first year running the AC this late
> in the season.
> ...


I stopped running my dehuey inside due to the heat...just seemed to make things worse (hard when you have a 1.2m squared cupboard with so much soil and plant materia)l...even when running 8 inch extraction fans. Holding fingers I have been using an organic foliar spray (non pesticide) with silocon and other goodies in it and really does the job for me. Cheery pie glue sounds like a bit of funk for sure


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks brother, hell of a compliment coming from you
> 
> Your plants are beautiful monsters as usual


cheers bud, the OmfG is a beast of a grower. Lovely sweet kush grapefruit nugs as well


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2017)

Sounds and looks like a killer strain. This available through the seed bank?


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Sounds and looks like a killer strain. This available through the seed bank?


eventually.....lol. will get round to doing fems and put some out as testers.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 20, 2017)

DST said:


> eventually.....lol. will get round to doing fems and put some out as testers.


Sweet!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2017)

DST said:


> eventually.....lol. will get round to doing fems and put some out as testers.


Sounds good to me. Some Blue Pit fem would do me well.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 21, 2017)

DST said:


> eventually.....lol. will get round to doing fems and put some out as testers.


Id like to see them


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy first day of Autumn.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Happy first day of Autumn.


the high temp is in the low 90's here in the southeast us....would someone please tell the weatherman that it's time for fall. 


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> the high temp is in the low 90's here in the southeast us....would someone please tell the weatherman that it's time for fall.
> 
> 
> cof


meanwhile, out west......


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 22, 2017)

day 16 for the regs   pink-d \/\/ has about a month to go   i really like the auto 
gonna run a room(not this room)full of something from mephisto next..


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> the high temp is in the low 90's here in the southeast us....would someone please tell the weatherman that it's time for fall.
> 
> 
> cof


'80s in the NE looking toward 90 next week.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2017)

Anyone know what this is, and what to do about it if anything?

I took it all of and not a mark on the branch. But u don't like the look of it and would prefer for it not to come back.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone know what this is, and what to do about it if anything?
> 
> I took it all of and not a mark on the branch. But u don't like the look of it and would prefer for it not to come back.
> 
> Thanks in advance


yes mate. they are called scale lice or as i found out...schildluis in Dutch. The little ofgspring fuckers are laid under the skin and are then released to reak havock. I have them on my birds of paradise and they are a cunt to get rid of. Alcohol kills the fuckers


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2017)

and they will ruin the yield on cannabis plants which i found out to my detriment. Soak cloth with alcohol and wipe off. You need something to treat the soil. They are probably coming from a larged leaved plant somewhere (like a bird of paradise).


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I think it's probably from the citrus trees nearby. Fuck stuff looks nasty, I took them all off and will see what I can get for the soil. :barf:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2017)

Had that on my citrus tree. I just used a strong blast of water. 

Soapy water works well too. Just wipe them off. Ants bring them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 25, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the info. I think it's probably from the citrus trees nearby. Fuck stuff looks nasty, I took them all off and will see what I can get for the soil. :barf:


Gross, i agree... use iso to rub stems clean.... then mix neem, soap, and a little water till emulsified. Add DE till its a paste. Paint all stems w it.. nothing will want to crawl up your plant.

Hope your well Buddy!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2017)

Heres my recipe for all soft bodied insects. 1oz peppermint 1 0z rosemary oil 2 oz neem 1 oz dish soap. Mix into 2 cups warm water and shake. 2 cups per gallon full strength only if the plant is really hurt up to week 3. 1 cup per gallon maintenance level. The rosemary oil turns those fuckers inside out and nukes the eggs.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 25, 2017)

https://growthefficiency.com/product/method-1-pps-16oz/


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 25, 2017)

Well my ladies are know where near as beautiful as some of the pics on this thread but I do run a 600 watt system so I figured I would chime in and see if I can blend in around here, just trying to get in where I fit in.....1st pic is of Northern Lights 2nd pic is of Gorilla Glue it's a runt for some reason 3rd pic is of Blue Mammoth and 4th is of Gorilla Glue that came topped from the factory...Lol They are at day 17ish have to check my calendar but that's pretty close I am doing a little LST to them trying to get as much as I can off these autos this is my second grow but have been reading a lot on RIU and books that were given to me on this website from another grower.... Any suggestions and criticism is welcome thanks ahead of time


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Well my ladies are know where near as beautiful as some of the pics on this thread but I do run a 600 watt system so I figured I would chime in and see if I can blend in around here, just trying to get in where I fit in.....1st pic is of Northern Lights 2nd pic is of Gorilla Glue it's a runt for some reason 3rd pic is of Blue Mammoth and 4th is of Gorilla Glue that came topped from the factory...Lol They are at day 17ish have to check my calendar but that's pretty close I am doing a little LST to them trying to get as much as I can off these autos this is my second grow but have been reading a lot on RIU and books that were given to me on this website from another grower.... Any suggestions and criticism is welcome thanks ahead of time View attachment 4016630View attachment 4016631View attachment 4016632View attachment 4016633View attachment 4016634


Welcome to the 600. Are you just growing autos? Any particular reason? Never grown an auto so wouldn't like to send you of on a wrong course. your ladies seem happy thougb.
Peace
DST


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2017)

Welcome TX, for starters training autos is tough since they are already
starting the flower cycle. I messed with auto's for about 2 years just to
see what they had, it's my opinion that auto's should be left to their own
devices outdoors and in direct sunlight.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 25, 2017)

I agree with old man on the autos too, best auto yeilds i ever got were just letting them be what they be, but again, they look healthy and that's what's important, welcome to the 600


----------



## sharptater (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi 600 club, care if I join? 600w hps, 3 weeks flower. gsc forum s1 on left and cannaventure pure ghost on right.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Hi 600 club, care if I join? 600w hps, 3 weeks flower. gsc forum s1 on left and cannaventure pure ghost on right.
> View attachment 4016818


Welcome sharptater.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 25, 2017)

DST said:


> Welcome to the 600. Are you just growing autos? Any particular reason? Never grown an auto so wouldn't like to send you of on a wrong course. your ladies seem happy thougb.
> Peace
> DST


Well thanks a lot bud did some autos just to see what they are about .. They are 20 days old and a fella showed me a link where a fella trains them and it grew nice buds ...


Bbcchance said:


> I agree with old man on the autos too, best auto yeilds i ever got were just letting them be what they be, but again, they look healthy and that's what's important, welcome to the 600


Thanks for looking out I'm just gonna see what training will do I was hoping to get a nice little yield out of it nothing big just enough .....Thanks everyone for letting me join y'all in this club y'all got going on I will post some up dates when something good or bad happens... How much do u usually yield off an auto???


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 25, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Well thanks a lot bud did some autos just to see what they are about .. They are 20 days old and a fella showed me a link where a fella trains them and it grew nice buds ...
> 
> Thanks for looking out I'm just gonna see what training will do I was hoping to get a nice little yield out of it nothing big just enough .....Thanks everyone for letting me join y'all in this club y'all got going on I will post some up dates when something good or bad happens... How much do u usually yield off an auto???


Oz on my smallest 4 on my largest, all have been ran in 3 gallon smart pots, most have had piss poor leaf to calyx ratios tho, best quality smoke was a gsc auto from fast buds, biggest yeilder was a bomb thc auto


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Well thanks a lot bud did some autos just to see what they are about .. They are 20 days old and a fella showed me a link where a fella trains them and it grew nice buds ...
> 
> Thanks for looking out I'm just gonna see what training will do I was hoping to get a nice little yield out of it nothing big just enough .....Thanks everyone for letting me join y'all in this club y'all got going on I will post some up dates when something good or bad happens... How much do u usually yield off an auto???


I've had between 1 and 5 ozs from the same strain grown side by side
but the best and most consistent for me was Dark Devil and Super Lemon Haze
those auto's can grow, but like I said put them outside if possible, water only until
flowers start then feed.
Flash Seeds has some "super autos" that are Sativa based and get lg. but
they are 10 - 12 week flower cycle.
Just have fun and enjoy the growing and learning.


----------



## sharptater (Sep 25, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome sharptater.


Thanks oldman60


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 25, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I've had between 1 and 5 ozs from the same strain grown side by side
> but the best and most consistent for me was Dark Devil and Super Lemon Haze
> those auto's can grow, but like I said put them outside if possible, water only until
> flowers start then feed.
> ...


Yes sir I do like the growing part I can't put them outside as I am in a re state not a green state I'm in Texas so inside it is.. I gave them I very light feed and they loved it ... I'm using Greenleaf Nutrients MEGACROP so hopefully the get frosty.. I sure do appreciate y'all welcoming me in y'all club


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Yes sir I do like the growing part I can't put them outside as I am in a re state not a green state I'm in Texas so inside it is.. I gave them I very light feed and they loved it ... I'm using Greenleaf Nutrients MEGACROP so hopefully the get frosty.. I sure do appreciate y'all welcoming me in y'all club


You sound like a good ol' boy, I to am in a bassakward state but I grew outside for 40+
years and had to move indoors about 6 years ago.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Sep 25, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> You sound like a good ol' boy, I to am in a bassakward state but I grew outside for 40+
> years and had to move indoors about 6 years ago.


Well thank you momma always said to treat people the way u wanna be treated ... So I try to stay positive and respectful..Why did u have to go indoors ??? Neighbor being nosy??? That's my problem


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Well thank you momma always said to treat people the way u wanna be treated ... So I try to stay positive and respectful..Why did u have to go indoors ??? Neighbor being nosy??? That's my problem


 My grow area was being developed.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2017)

Off to Ibiza at the weekend. A Club down there is entering The Dog as their indica strain in a local competition.
 
be nice to get a lie in with no bairns to make breakfast for


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2017)

Cannabis, Barbacoa, and Sangria! Now that is a party!

Don't pull a Rabbit Run!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## numberfour (Sep 27, 2017)

Made me laugh since the day I got this on my bank card.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 27, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Made me laugh since the day I got this on my bank card.
> 
> View attachment 4017795


My new vape mod on the way that I bought is Serial # 420 just had to get it lol


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 28, 2017)

Working Hard to get the greenhouse photo worthy....


----------



## numberfour (Sep 28, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My new vape mod on the way that I bought is Serial # 420 just had to get it lol


Now that is something else


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 28, 2017)

ruby red
leaf grew a bud that grew a leaf  pink d auto about day 62   started bleaching @16 in day 22 since the flip for the regs hps putting in work


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 28, 2017)

Looking good as always brother @jacrispy


----------



## Javadog (Sep 29, 2017)

Sure does. Welcome all news!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 30, 2017)

Greenhouse is feeling about 4th week or so.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2017)

The Cup in Ibiza was a bit of a disappointment. More like some stoned folk hanging around a pool lol. No stalls, product or promotion. our friend got a 2nd with his headbanger but the dog he entered didnt place. The weed we got certainly varied in name but not so much in taste or smell. All a bit similar.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Oct 2, 2017)

DST said:


> The Cup in Ibiza was a bit of a disappointment. More like some stoned folk hanging around a pool lol. No stalls, product or promotion. our friend got a 2nd with his headbanger but the dog he entered didnt place. The weed we got certainly varied in name but not so much in taste or smell. All a bit similar.
> View attachment 4019991
> View attachment 4019992
> View attachment 4019993


That's too bad the event was disappointing. Looks like u definitely got some variety there even though it didn't live up to ur expectations. Better luck next time.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2017)

Only in The Netherlands will you see a man strapped to a windmill - Dutch trains now run on 100% wind power.

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170929-how-wind-can-power-the-worlds-mass-transit


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2017)

DST said:


> Only in The Netherlands will you see a man strapped to a windmill - Dutch trains now run on 100% wind power.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170929-how-wind-can-power-the-worlds-mass-transit


The world needs to take note.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 5, 2017)

So, I call Mendocann 150 miles away and tell them what i want, so today I go there drive for over 3 hours one way and they tell me they have been treating the plants for Thrips. WTF, I honestly didn’t know what to do, I wanted to run but need to find clean clones, they just dont seem to exist. They sprayed twice and they were due for next spraying tomorrow so, I repotted them sprayed them and the roots and soil, and will spray again in three days and then three days , god I pray i don't see any thrips. And these are the fucking idiots building our recreational and next medical. Time to move the hell out of california. Dishonesty is everywhere


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 5, 2017)

When have you EVER got clean clones at a club?? Lol..

FYI, citrus enzyme kills the fuck out of thrips, mites and other pests.. commercially available brands are big time exterminator and Dr zymes.. i make my own.. look up recipe for citrus enzyme cleaner...

Ca is great man.. bugs just love the weather as much as we do is all.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 5, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> https://growthefficiency.com/product/method-1-pps-16oz/


Have you actually used it fight them?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2017)

@Don Gin and Ton @jigfresh @DST 

Crimbo







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy Crimbo Mo


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 6, 2017)

SomeGuy said:


> When have you EVER got clean clones at a club?? Lol..
> 
> FYI, citrus enzyme kills the fuck out of thrips, mites and other pests.. commercially available brands are big time exterminator and Dr zymes.. i make my own.. look up recipe for citrus enzyme cleaner...
> 
> Ca is great man.. bugs just love the weather as much as we do is all.


Amazingly simple stuff ain't it sg!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 6, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Have you actually used it fight them?


Yes


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 7, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes


Just looked at the data sheet, not very explanatory. I will give them a call during the week and see if it can be used in Oregon or Colorado. I believe both have requirements before they can be used on a food crop, or cannabis.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2017)

I use Azatrol to control the mites and thrips.


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 7, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> Just looked at the data sheet, not very explanatory. I will give them a call during the week and see if it can be used in Oregon or Colorado. I believe both have requirements before they can be used on a food crop, or cannabis.


YouTuber Brownguy420 uses it Oregon for his commercial grow so I dont see why it would be an issue .......but can't say 100%. I grow for myself not a big grow.inhabe growing. I follow him and learned my organics from him and reading teaming with microbes which he recommends reading and started using the method 1 and love it and so do the plants


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 8, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I use Azatrol to control the mites and thrips.
> 
> 
> cof


My goto is Azamax also


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> YouTuber Brownguy420 uses it Oregon for his commercial grow so I dont see why it would be an issue .......but can't say 100%. I grow for myself not a big grow.inhabe growing. I follow him and learned my organics from him and reading teaming with microbes which he recommends reading and started using the method 1 and love it and so do the plants


That’s the info I was looking for, BUT, I remember and will always remember my entry into LEDS, southern california crook, $800 for a 150watt LED lite and it doesn’t and never compared to the HPS. So, I am always a little uneasy until I see the sheets describing what's in it.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2017)

hippy132 said:


> That’s the info I was looking for, BUT, I remember and will always remember my entry into LEDS, southern california crook, $800 for a 150watt LED lite and it doesn’t and never compared to the HPS. So, I am always a little uneasy until I see the sheets describing what's in it.


Buyer beware, we all tend to get sucked in with advertising I've learned more
from the people here than anywhere else, very rarely do I listen to retailers.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 8, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Buyer beware, we all tend to get sucked in with advertising I've learned more
> from the people here than anywhere else, very rarely do I listen to retailers.


That’s before this existed, and the buds were the size of coke bottles, anyone else remember the Bullshit


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 8, 2017)

33 days from the switch     GB


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2017)

Stay safe all the folks in Cali....hope @whodatnation is ok.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 10, 2017)

I dont think hes in Sonoma area, but I could be wrong


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Stay safe all the folks in Cali....hope @whodatnation is ok.


Word!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Stay safe all the folks in Cali....hope @whodatnation is ok.


I think he's up in Humbolt County in the north.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I think he's up in Humbolt County in the north.


My US goergraphy is not great tbh. I just remember who posting a pic of fires coming his way once. He's active n IG so he's all good.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2017)

DST said:


> My US goergraphy is not great tbh. I just remember who posting a pic of fires coming his way once. He's active n IG so he's all good.


Good to hear, thanks D.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes indeed, good to know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 13, 2017)

USA Today 10-13-17

*CALIFORNIA WILDFIRES*

Pot farmers fear crops may go up in smoke

The secretive nature of the business, remote locations make tracking and helping growers a complex problem

Trevor Hughes

@trevorhughes USA TODAY

CALISTOGA, CALIF.

Marijuana farmers and dispensary owners across Northern California are nervously watching as wildfires burn through some of the state’s prime cannabis growing areas and destroy valuable crops, which could drive up prices for consumers across the country.

“This is right smack in the middle of people’s harvests,” said Eli Melrod, the CEO of Solful Dispensary in Sebastopol, in northern California. “It couldn’t have been worse timing, frankly.”

A single marijuana plant can be worth up to $5,000, but pot growers can’t get crop insurance like traditional farmers or the vintners whose grapevines tend to get most of the attention here.

Wildfires are burning across parts of Napa, Sonoma and Mendocino counties, which are known for both wine and marijuana, particularly among highend consumers willing to pay a premium for the name.

Complicating matters: Marijuana farms are built in remote areas with poor road access and don’t necessarily appear on firefighters’ maps of buildings to be protected. The growers often live largely off the radar, without health insurance or access to traditional job support systems such as unemployment insurance. Black-market growers may be reluctant to tell friends and family members of the losses they’ve suffered.

“It’s just sad that we live in this underground world where we can’t discuss the true extent of the damage,” said Jessica Lilga of Alta Supply, a statewide wholesale cannabis distribution based in Oakland. “All remaining growers who did not literally lose their crops will be affected.”

It’s unclear exactly how many people work in the cannabis industry in northern California and how many cultivation operations exist. Lilga said she’s aware of “thousands” of grow operations but was reluctant to speculate, given the industry’s secretive nature.

But any interruption could have widespread implications for American marijuana consumers, legal or otherwise.

Millions of Californians consume medical marijuana, but even more pot is illegally shipped across state lines for black markets around the U.S. California’s legal cannabis market is worth an estimated $2.76 billion, according to marijuana analytics firm New Frontier Data, while the state’s black market is worth $13.5 billion, according to GreenWave Advisors.

GreenWave estimates that nearly $11 billion worth of the state’s black-market cannabis is grown in Northern California, with a “significant” amount of that shipped to neighboring states. In comparison, the California wine industry is worth an estimated $114 billion nationally, although the two industries are hard to compare side-by-side because one is illegal.

Lilga, who lives in Santa

Rosa, was evacuated when the wildfire overran her neighborhood. She’s not sure she has a home to return to: “That cash that all these growers should be bringing in next month would help rebuild our burning cities if it were not all taken away.”

Lilga predicted that an otherwise good crop year means the state’s overall supply should be enough to meet demand without having a significant impact on the price. Still, many cannabis dispensaries and distributors are setting up GoFundMe accounts to help growers.

Farmer Kim Tate of One Feather Ranch in Mendocino’s Redwood Valley said wildfires forced her to evacuate with her horses, leaving behind her entire year’s crop that was expected to yield about 350 pounds of cannabis. About two-thirds of the crop had been harvested and stored before the fire broke out, she said, but the rest remained in the fields and growing rooms.

As with wine, marijuana contaminated by wildfire smoke may leave behind an unpleasant taste for consumers, Melrod said. Tate said she hoped to use ozone to flush her organically raised plants of any toxins. Every bit will matter: A pound of high-quality marijuana is worth about $1,200 on the wholesale market.

“We’re going to see have to see how smoky it is,” she said Thursday.

“All remaining growers who did not literally lose their crops will be affected.”

Jessica Lilga of Alta Supply


our thoughts and prayers are with all


cof


----------



## numberfour (Oct 13, 2017)

Friday Night Buds!

Bluepit - BB


Sour Larry Pebbles - Thunderfudge


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice one bro,what pheno did you get with the pebbles? cherry cough drops sounds delicious


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Friday Night Buds!
> 
> Bluepit - BB
> View attachment 4026237
> ...


Beautious.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2017)

Here you go D:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Here you go D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Mo. Guessing he is some way off then. Either ways its a shitty situation. Makes me feel a bit bad for.being mad at loosing my 2 outdoor girls to mold due to endless rain. 

Had to chop them way early as it was heart breaking lopping buds off into the compost every day. Got a couple oz of ok bud and the rest will hopefully give me a few grams of hash. 

Of course the day after i chopped them the sun was out

Peace 
DST


----------



## numberfour (Oct 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nice one bro,what pheno did you get with the pebbles? cherry cough drops sounds delicious


Thanks, first run with the SLP will tell you in a few weeks. Also got some of Fudges Golden Retriever (Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV) in flower.
 
This is the smallest out of the 3 in flower but the strain seems to be uniform in rock solid buds. These were from the original 10 pack release.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2017)

Purple trichs


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 14, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Purple trichsView attachment 4026687


Nice jig, what's the strain this round?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2017)

??? 

It was growing out the gravel in the spring, could be anything really. Maybe a QQxPK.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2017)

looks like its sticking its middle finger up (giving the bird).


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2017)

My friends on the SuperBeetlesOnly site are posting pics of driving around in the sunshine. Is it warm?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2017)

@jigfresh - aren't you worried about getting busted for having that?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 14, 2017)

Took the last 6 plants down today, trim the dry tomorrow then wait
for this 6 to trim, trim, trim............................ then hash. 

Peace and good vibes to our bud @ jigfresh and our friends in Cali.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks oldman. 

Mo, I'm not worried, no. Perhaps I should be. And I'm not sure about the super beetles site question... is that for me? I don't know what that is, however it is sunny and very warm here in my part of the world. Went to seville on Thursday and it was 95 f (35 c). Not exactly mid october weather.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2017)

I see the QQ in that random thing Jig. Nice to see you rocking it.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2017)

Sounds like all of Europe had a sunny day!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2017)

Not Ireland lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Sounds like all of Europe had a sunny day!


been in the 20s here today (celcius). Turning back to our standard damp shittyness over the next couple of days. Scotland also had kack weather.....and they don't even want to leave Europe lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2017)

We literally had a hurricane in Ireland, fucking mental n now its heading to Scotland lol was called hurricane Ophelia


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2017)

Theres Hurricanes every night up Leith Walk and Sauchiehall Street


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2017)

and at Pat O'Brian's in New Orleans


cof


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 16, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> 33 days from the switchView attachment 4023930 View attachment 4023929 View attachment 4023928 View attachment 4023927 View attachment 4023926 GBView attachment 4023925 View attachment 4023924


Are any of those the cookie wreck? I saw you mention them in a different thread and wanted to ask about them without throwing the thread out of whack but I'm having trouble finding your other posts about them. I'm really curious because I have two packs I've been sitting on.


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 16, 2017)

40 days in GB smells like a tire fireGB even more tire fire (cloned) starfighters are all lemon (cloned).



SchmoeJoe said:


> Are any of those the cookie wreck? I saw you mention them in a different thread and wanted to ask about them without throwing the thread out of whack but I'm having trouble finding your other posts about them. I'm really curious because I have two packs I've been sitting on.


Cookie wreck x lbl \/\/ 
  Cookie wreck is circled...
Closest plants are ruby reds (cloned)


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> 40 days in View attachment 4027981GB smells like a tire fireView attachment 4027985GB even more tire fire (cloned)View attachment 4027983View attachment 4027986 starfighters are all lemon (cloned).
> 
> 
> Cookie wreck x lbl \/\/
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 16, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> 40 days in View attachment 4027981GB smells like a tire fireView attachment 4027985GB even more tire fire (cloned)View attachment 4027983View attachment 4027986 starfighters are all lemon (cloned).
> 
> 
> Cookie wreck x lbl \/\/
> ...


Sweet, thanks. I bought two packs awhile back but it's one of many that have formed a line. This helps a bit with the decision.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2017)

All good out here! Flying the saints flag high after a win and harvesting all day

Thanks for the concern everyone, we're just about past the finish line


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 23, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> All good out here! Flying the saints flag high after a win and harvesting all day
> 
> Thanks for the concern everyone, we're just about past the finish line
> 
> ...


Good to hear Who, bitch of a time in Cali.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 23, 2017)

Just got done up potting Snow Lotus and some Dog now wait
clone the Dog and get them to the flower room.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2017)

Good news indeed! Good luck finishing the season Who.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2017)

It has actually been a fantastic fall here. I would say vintage.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2017)

Great to hear whodat. good luck with the rest of harvest.

Correct me if I am wrong, but in my mind a 'vintage year' (when looking at the wine industry that is) is normally when you have bad weather conditions (or at least extreme - probably doesn't include fires though!!!). The extreme weathers create lower yields in harvest but create more intense flavours in the grapes, hence why wines created in these years of extreme weather, are known as Vintage. I am sure this is what my short terms memory remembers from my shwen course.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2017)

Ha I really don't even know lol thhh weather has allowed us to take things to peak ripeness without worrying about mold or ffrost, not picking early


----------



## numberfour (Oct 24, 2017)

Nearly Croptober here , looking forward to filling up the jars with the usual and new strains. Few shots from the past couple of days.

Bluepit
 

Sour Larry Pebbles
 

Purple Sunshine
 

Tree of Life


----------



## kingtitan (Oct 24, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> 40 days in
> 
> Cookie wreck x lbl \/\/
> Cookie wreck is circled...
> Closest plants are ruby reds (cloned)


So come harvest you just kick those fans over and they do it all for you?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's some pics from today, some blue ffrost and a view 
The blue in the mountains are the clouds


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 25, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Here's some pics from today, some blue ffrost and a view
> The blue in the mountains are the clouds
> 
> View attachment 4032501 View attachment 4032502


It's good to be above the clouds. What's your elevation?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> It's good to be above the clouds. What's your elevation?


2300, good spot.: changes by the minute 

From this morning


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 25, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Nearly Croptober here , looking forward to filling up the jars with the usual and new strains. Few shots from the past couple of days.
> 
> Bluepit
> View attachment 4032280
> ...


Beautiful pictures 


whodatnation said:


> 2300, good spot.: changes by the minute
> 
> From this morning
> 
> ...


beautiful pictures


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> 2300, good spot.: changes by the minute
> 
> From this morning
> 
> ...


dam bru...thats beautiful.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 25, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> 2300, good spot.: changes by the minute
> 
> From this morning
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Keeps the morning dew related mold issues at bay and a number of other benefits.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Purple trichsView attachment 4026687


Colossal purple.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi guys...heres a couple pics from my 2nd grow. WW clones from my first grow. 4 wks into flower. These seem to be a little more hearty than the last batch.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2017)

OmfG. 10 weeks.
 
 
 
peace DST


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 27, 2017)

DST said:


> OmfG. 10 weeks.
> View attachment 4033795
> View attachment 4033792
> View attachment 4033793
> peace DST


Absolutely gorgeous D.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous D.


cheers oldman. fingers gonna be busy got 2 walls of fireballs and 1 of gg4


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking real good..
Love the shade of the fireballs.


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 30, 2017)

8wks in 
Wk or two left  ruby red/\/\ gorilla bubble gorilla bubble/\/\\/\/ cookie wrecksee ya at harvest


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2017)

cracking stuff @jacrispy


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2017)

High Times are having a 30th year anniversary cup in the Dam. No expo just night time. 2oz per entry.....they are having a nice old smoke up on the entries eh!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2017)

Do you take the yins out for Halloween in the Dam?


----------



## Seconds floor (Nov 1, 2017)

Week 7 today looking forward to final results


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Do you take the yins out for Halloween in the Dam?


Not yet mate. The oldest one is going through a stage of being poop scared of everything.



Seconds floor said:


> Week 7 today looking forward to final results


very nice 2ndfloor. welcome to the 600.


----------



## Seconds floor (Nov 1, 2017)

DST said:


> Not yet mate. The oldest one is going through a stage of being poop scared of everything.
> 
> 
> very nice 2ndfloor. welcome to the 600.


Thanks it's good to be here. Changing to 600w of cobs soon. Going to do a direct comparison between both 600w hid/led.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2017)

Seconds floor said:


> Thanks it's good to be here. Changing to 600w of cobs soon. Going to do a direct comparison between both 600w hid/led.


cool. sounds interesting.
a mate of mine is an electrical engineer who specialises in lighting (mainly on oil rigs). Just changed his job and is now working for a reseller of cree lights. i am hoping he is going to get me something high end.....we shall see he's been promising me led nets and all sorts in the past lol....


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 1, 2017)

Seconds floor said:


> Week 7 today looking forward to final results


Nice job SF.


----------



## Seconds floor (Nov 1, 2017)

He sounds like a very handy mate! Because of price/weight im looking at getting 6 vero29 52v in the 4x4 running around 580w = 1.806 amps on a dimmer 600cm sq frame, looking about the same ppfd/umol output to 1000w hps. Can crank it up around 655w but probably won't. 


DST said:


> cool. sounds interesting.
> a mate of mine is an electrical engineer who specialises in lighting (mainly on oil rigs). Just changed his job and is now working for a reseller of cree lights. i am hoping he is going to get me something high end.....we shall see he's been promising me led nets and all sorts in the past lol....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2017)

I just saw the proposed taxation rates for mj in California.
Farmers are charged $9.25 an ounce which is $148 per pound for flowers, while the rate is $2.75 for leaves or $44 per pound.
The overall rate could be as much as 45%
That might kill the golden goose.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2017)

i was also reading about the possibilities of the black market increasing due to this. If its legal to posses weed then of course you are going to buy it off yer mate who sells it 45% less than the shops...or probably even less depending on the mate lol.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2017)

DST said:


> i was also reading about the possibilities of the black market increasing due to this. If its legal to posses weed then of course you are going to buy it off yer mate who sells it 45% less than the shops...or probably even less depending on the mate lol.


Dumb asses, same story up here in Canada, the province I live in (Ontario) is going to target $10/gram (+ taxes) at retail when recreational legalizes next year. The current BM pricing is $5-$7/gram for much more choice in strains and higher quality than the mass produced shwagg that they spray with 17+ pesticides. Where do you think Johnny will continue to grab his favourite strains ffs? The BM growers have nothing to worry about up here, other than maybe a surge in business - lol


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 3, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> 2300, good spot.: changes by the minute
> 
> From this morning
> 
> ...


Wow WhoDat! That's a killer view!

Did you have to hike to get to that vantage point or was that from were you reside and kick it? Either way, gorgeous shots!

Miss you buddy!
Swampy


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 3, 2017)

mntnmdr7 said:


> Hi guys...heres a couple pics from my 2nd grow. WW clones from my first grow. 4 wks into flower. These seem to be a little more hearty than the last batch.


Good job nice looking ladies


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 3, 2017)

DST said:


> OmfG. 10 weeks.
> View attachment 4033795
> View attachment 4033792
> View attachment 4033793
> peace DST


Looks like some good looking,delicious smoke if u need any help @DST holler at me I got u buddy .. Always here to help...Lol


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 3, 2017)

I pay 180$ an oz in Texas and sometimes I feel like that’s a lot which is why I have a garden now...Lol fuck paying for it when I can grow it and make my own and know what it is .. Around here they will sit there and tell u it’s White widow and really wasn’t anywhere near it cuz I have grown it and it was know where near White widow....


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 3, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I pay 180$ an oz in Texas and sometimes I feel like that’s a lot which is why I have a garden now...Lol fuck paying for it when I can grow it and make my own and know what it is .. Around here they will sit there and tell u it’s White widow and really wasn’t anywhere near it cuz I have grown it and it was know where near White widow....


It's all gg4 here no matter what it really is, last year it was blue dream, I'm predicting wedding cake next year


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2017)

If doobie brother was still around he would say something clever about being on page 5555, and nearly on post 111,111.

Hope all's well with everyone.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 3, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> If doobie brother was still around he would say something clever about being on page 5555, and nearly on post 111,111.
> 
> Hope all's well with everyone.


Sorry jig, you got bumped to page 5556 hope you are doing well too good sir


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 3, 2017)

Here’s a couple pics for the 600 club not the best but I am trying..Lol My NL is getting some purp on it not a lot but some and one of my GG is all fucked up while the other one is green and beautiful .. My BLue Mammoth is doing ok brown spots are on the leaves but not as bad ass my GG


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2017)

DST said:


> i was also reading about the possibilities of the black market increasing due to this. If its legal to posses weed then of course you are going to buy it off yer mate who sells it 45% less than the shops...or probably even less depending on the mate lol.


You know D, I wonder if the worst part might end up being that
we will end up far more likely to be harassed by The Man once
our hobby is a Revenue issue where it was just a Vice before.
(from their perspective, you understand ;0)

We will see.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> If doobie brother was still around he would say something clever about being on page 5555, and nearly on post 111,111.
> 
> Hope all's well with everyone.


That's true Jig. He was great at pointing that sort of stuff out.

Be well.

JD


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> You know D, I wonder if the worst part might end up being that
> we will end up far more likely to be harassed by The Man once
> our hobby is a Revenue issue where it was just a Vice before.
> (from their perspective, you understand ;0)
> ...


Good point. We have Politie here, and we have what they call, "Handhaving" (tralslatd kind of means enforcement) who are like pretend police going around handing out fines for all sorts of shit (dog walking without leads and poop dropping being one). 
Soon you'll have the Nug Po-po checking your nugs have been taxed properly and handing out nug fines ffs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> View attachment 4037481 View attachment 4037482 View attachment 4037483 View attachment 4037485 View attachment 4037486 View attachment 4037487 Here’s a couple pics for the 600 club not the best but I am trying..Lol My NL is getting some purp on it not a lot but some and one of my GG is all fucked up while the other one is green and beautiful .. My BLue Mammoth is doing ok brown spots are on the leaves but not as bad ass my GG


Needs a load of Calcium that.

The spots near points of the leaves that eventually turn into what can be mistaken for mild nute burn are the key to spotting it early enough.

 


Could be caused by under ferting with Calcium or PH being too low.

I'd guess PH too low because she's yellowing too which would suggest Magnesium is lacking a touch.
And low PH will lockout Cal/Mag first, doesn't have to be very low either.

Look at your medium PH to make sure but supplementing with Cal/Mag products will help a lot.
Even if your PH is spot on some strains are Cal/Mag whores.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Needs a load of Calcium that.
> 
> The spots near points of the leaves that eventually turn into what can be mistaken for mild nute burn are the key to spotting it early enough.
> 
> ...


Would that be a result of mixing coco loco with happy frog I keep my ph at 6.5-6.6 when feeding or watering @The Yorkshireman Also I wasn’t feeding when problems started nutes I’m using Greenleaf Nutrients MEGACROP with cal/mag with no nitrogen from Mendocino


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I keep my ph at 6.5-6.6 when feeding or watering


PH changes through the grow.

You need to check the run off water to see how far out the medium is and adjust accordingly.




Tx-Peanutt said:


> Also I wasn’t feeding when problems started


That's probably why you've got problems, not feeding.




Tx-Peanutt said:


> nutes I’m using Greenleaf Nutrients MEGACROP with cal/mag with no nitrogen from Mendocino


Why no Nitrogen in the feed?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PH changes through the grow.
> 
> You need to check the run off water to see how far out the medium is and adjust accordingly.
> 
> ...


It has some in the MEGACROP so to not get to much N I use the cal/mag without it in flower in veg I use emerald harvest cal/mag 2-0-0 .. Well I wasn’t feeding at first because soil mix had happy frog but it ran out when it started to flower one day to the next than it never bounced back I’m giving 5 grams Greenleaf MEGACROP with 5 ML cal/mag thinking bout bumping up to 7ML


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2017)

I run a 60/40 coco loco & happy frog mix..definitely feed everyday/watering..
I run coco tek A&B base mix,has a nice amount of cal in the A..
 
Dessert breath & tuff gong..

Bigger pots next time.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PH changes through the grow.
> 
> You need to check the run off water to see how far out the medium is and adjust accordingly.
> 
> ...


It has some in the MEGACROP so to not get to much N I use the cal/mag without it in flower in veg I use emerald harvest cal/mag 2-0-0 .. Well I wasn’t feeding at first because soil mix had happy frog but it ran out when it started to flower one day to the next than it never bounced back I’m giving 5 grams Greenleaf MEGACROP with 5 ML cal/mag thinking bout bumping up to 7ML


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 6, 2017)

I have 3 5 gal 1 7 gal dirt pots I did 50/50 coco loco and 2 8QT bags of Perlite


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 7, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> 2300, good spot.: changes by the minute
> 
> From this morning
> 
> ...


Hey whodat! Great pic man! I would love to be able to take that in.. have been trying to get in touch 

Give me a shout whenevers clever


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 7, 2017)

Silver Lotus
Cherry Lime Haze


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 7, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Silver LotusView attachment 4039297
> Cherry Lime HazeView attachment 4039298


Looking good , what’s that silver lotus like


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 7, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Looking good , what’s that silver lotus like


Will keep you posted 
First time running em

Super silver Haze x (afgooey x blockhead)


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 7, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Will keep you posted
> First time running em
> 
> Super silver Haze x (afgooey x blockhead)


Sounds like frosty one


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Silver LotusView attachment 4039297
> Cherry Lime HazeView attachment 4039298


Is the Silver Lotus a Bodhi strain?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 8, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Is the Silver Lotus a Bodhi strain?


Yes not the cherry lime though


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2017)

Harvest is done!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2017)

Beer for size


----------



## GroErr (Nov 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Beer for size


Your nickname Fred Flintstone?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Harvest is done!
> 
> View attachment 4040092


Looking great


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Harvest is done!
> 
> View attachment 4040092


Nice ribs who.


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Harvest is done!
> 
> View attachment 4040092


Damn


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Harvest is done!
> 
> View attachment 4040092


looks like you.ve worked up an appetite from the harvest


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2017)

whodatnation said:


> Beer for size


I thought that was your side dish?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey guys! First time grower here. I've got this girl who's been flowering for about three weeks now and vegged for like...months. Would love to get your impressions. Also, is it ready to harvest yet? Thanks in advance. Really stoked to hear back.


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys! First time grower here. I've got this girl who's been flowering for about three weeks now and vegged for like...months. Would love to get your impressions. Also, is it ready to harvest yet? Thanks in advance. Really stoked to hear back.
> 
> View attachment 4041085


Looks like another 36 weeks till chop.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Looks like another 36 weeks till chop.


yield = about a lb natch!


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys! First time grower here. I've got this girl who's been flowering for about three weeks now and vegged for like...months. Would love to get your impressions. Also, is it ready to harvest yet? Thanks in advance. Really stoked to hear back.
> 
> View attachment 4041085


ffs duchieman. thought about you yesterday when i met my mate for a beer (his girl is Canadian and they are looking to move back). you met him i think, British Jamacain lad.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2017)

@genuity #Fireballs is getting entered into the HT Cup. (if they actually manage to get it going).


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

DST said:


> ffs duchieman. thought about you yesterday when i met my mate for a beer (his girl is Canadian and they are looking to move back). you met him i think, British Jamacain lad.


Always good to be thought about! I think I may have photos of your friend dancing with a plastic baby. If it's the same guy he's more than welcome here. lol


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Always good to be thought about! I think I may have photos of your friend dancing with a plastic baby. If it's the same guy he's more than welcome here. lol


sounds like him lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

So, hello everyone. Good to see all of you. I've been busy lately. Just enrolled in a two year Television and Film Production program, got 6 weeks completed in my first term and then we got hit with a province wide teachers strike. Monday is the start of week 4 of the strike and week 11 of a 15 week term. Us students are collateral damage in a labour dispute. Fun yeah! 

As for my garden, that little photo I posted is on of a few very root bound plants. While not the best of my gardens, I do have better plants going than that.  That said, I have been having a rough go dialing things in and I think I've got a grasp again and ready for winter. Lights on in a bit. I'll grab a couple of quick cell phone shots for ya's. 

Cheers.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

DST said:


> sounds like him lol.


Where about's are they thinking of moving back to? 

Legalization here is a whacky game right now. Provinces are given control of how sales and distribution happens and they're all over the map on this. It's a hell of a mess I tell you. The whole thing is being hijacked by greedy feckers who most have never smoked a joint in their lives.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

duchieman said:


> So, hello everyone. Good to see all of you. I've been busy lately. Just enrolled in a two year Television and Film Production program, got 6 weeks completed in my first term and then we got hit with a province wide teachers strike. Monday is the start of week 4 of the strike and week 11 of a 15 week term. Us students are collateral damage in a labour dispute. Fun yeah!
> 
> As for my garden, that little photo I posted is on of a few very root bound plants. While not the best of my gardens, I do have better plants going than that.  That said, I have been having a rough go dialing things in and I think I've got a grasp again and ready for winter. Lights on in a bit. I'll grab a couple of quick cell phone shots for ya's.
> 
> Cheers.


My bad. Monday is the start of week 5.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2017)

no idea mate tbh....Toronto???!?!?!

as for twats taking shit over that they have no clue about is fuk all new.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2017)

DST said:


> as for twats taking shit over that they have no clue about is fuk all new.


sounds like most politicians and government


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2017)

We're med legal but you can't get smokeables you have to get edibles or caps
to get balloons you have to go to a hospital and then you get thinned down oil
to vape. 
Politicians, who needs them.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

So it seems I was hit with everything I've avoided all this time, all at once. I had some sort of nute imbalance, mites earlier on followed by powdery mildew. Then I had plants getting rootbound and stunted because I either didn't have soil or containers, or both. Anyway, most of that has been worked out. Just a little more soil and a few more containers and I'll be good. This garden is a mix of mystery bag seed and BB clones (JTR, Dippy's) This JTR here is one that nearly got tossed and was put outside. One day I noticed how fruity it was and rescued it. Timings got all screwed up on her and she went into reveg, then I took cuttings and that's what these are, mostly.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

And the flower room. I'm putting up the other have of the panda film tonight. Looking for a small sheet a linoleum for the floor. And more plants required, of course.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> We're med legal but you can't get smokeables you have to get edibles or caps
> to get balloons you have to go to a hospital and then you get thinned down oil
> to vape.
> Politicians, who needs them.


Wow! That's BS. I really shouldn't complain. The med system here is working for me and I'll not need to have anything to do with rec pot, other than to profit off of it somehow. I've already got a few ideas.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Your nickname Fred Flintstone?


I remember those Steaks Gro......not the exact name...Dino Steaks....???






P.S. And, technically speaking, it was RIBS, Brontosaurus Ribs, to be exact,
that flipped the Flintstones car over every episode.


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2017)

DST said:


> @genuity #Fireballs is getting entered into the HT Cup. (if they actually manage to get it going).


I think she will fit right in....for sure.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2017)

while making bubble shish with fireballs trim the water turned purple lol.....


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hahaha! I spent the day making hash also.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey guys. I was just catching up and reading one of you talking about calcium deficiency, as well as magnesium. I think that's part of what plagued me lately too. I have an organic liquid calcium (10%) product but I'm wondering if Epsom salts is a good enough source for the magnesium part? 

Also, the application rates for this product are for large scale farms/sprayers, so it's always a guessing game. Any idea of good ratios would help too. Thanks.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. I was just catching up and reading one of you talking about calcium deficiency, as well as magnesium. I think that's part of what plagued me lately too. I have an organic liquid calcium (10%) product but I'm wondering if Epsom salts is a good enough source for the magnesium part?
> 
> Also, the application rates for this product are for large scale farms/sprayers, so it's always a guessing game. Any idea of good ratios would help too. Thanks.


Epsom is fine, 1 tsp per gal.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 14, 2017)

Week 7 jack herer. Pure dank!


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 14, 2017)

7ftr on deck to in the beauty room. Actually 66 inches to the top of the tupur.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 15, 2017)

Been mainly on OG as of late but I figured I would share some of the action with y’all as well...

Hope everyone is having a good start to their week!

-Swampy
PS @whodatnation I dropped ya a PM, give me a holler whenevers clever.


----------



## Smokinr33 (Nov 16, 2017)

Woohoo finaly joined the club guys cant wait to do a grow in the new kit. 600 watt 4x4


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2017)

Smokinr33 said:


> Woohoo finaly joined the club guys cant wait to do a grow in the new kit. 600 watt 4x4


Good to see folks still happy to burn them 600s. Welcome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2017)

Ello 6ers!

flipped late didn't stake them up and have had to tie them up now, burnt a couple of colas tips. wouldn't be me without a few issues though. Still looking like they'll put out ..


----------



## Smokinr33 (Nov 16, 2017)

DST said:


> Good to see folks still happy to burn them 600s. Welcome.


Thanx friend got tired of messing around with cfls and not to mention the proximity they were to the plants always made it a hassle to check my girls


----------



## Smokinr33 (Nov 16, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4043844
> Ello 6ers!
> 
> flipped late didn't stake them up and have had to tie them up now, burnt a couple of colas tips. wouldn't be me without a few issues though. Still looking like they'll put out ..


 beautiful


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2017)

Don! That looks sweet my friend


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 17, 2017)

DST said:


> while making bubble shish with fireballs trim the water turned purple lol.....
> View attachment 4041542


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2017)

Good to see you back Don

Next run vegging out.
Running a real mash up of strains from Breeders Boutique, Bodhi, GroErr, Thunderfudge, Ugorg and a couple of cuts. Should flip in the next week or so.

Some 90u first past sift
 
Still some impurities but I can live with it lol

Still making batches of caps
 
This batch is 88mg per cap and will knock out an elephant. All organic ingredients, multi strain sift, coconut oil and sunflower lecithin (in liquid form). Not sure if the actual caps are organic though.


----------



## Mztoker (Nov 18, 2017)

Some nirvana aurura indica, rasberry cough, and ice under a 600 hps and a 400x 400 hps mh combo.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Good to see you back Don
> 
> Next run vegging out.
> View attachment 4044947Running a real mash up of strains from Breeders Boutique, Bodhi, GroErr, Thunderfudge, Ugorg and a couple of cuts. Should flip in the next week or so.
> ...


Caps are probably gelatine which is totally organic (derived from animals so not vegetarian friendly but if the person eats anything gelatine based they're technically eating meat..n probably pork aswell) just advertise it as organic cannabis,sunflower/coconut oil suspension in capsules lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2017)

Chernobyl (slymer) day50

   

bob...


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 19, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Chernobyl (slymer) day50
> 
> View attachment 4045299 View attachment 4045300 View attachment 4045301
> 
> bob...


Nice frost Bob.


----------



## Seconds floor (Nov 21, 2017)

HI guys/gals got my led through nearly two weeks it's been up and running here she is. 
Since she's been under 3 plants it seems my plants have turned a slight yellow/purple/pink colour leafs the light is more than 19 inches aways! 

so it's led me to believe its either Temps or lack of nuts as iv read it causes the plant to uptake more nutrients currently around 850/950ppm 0.5 
Help would be much appreciated
At the end of week 4 of flower


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2017)

Total of 55 people lasted for the Devin the Dude concert last night.....what a joke. High Times have made a real mess of organising this cup.


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2017)

55.. what the hell..
Crazy


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> 55.. what the hell..
> Crazy


Sad G really. Been listening to Devin for 25plus yr. Sad he had to play to an empty room ffs. Shit marketing. Shit organisation (ticket price 50 online - but only 30 at the door!!!!!). I could go on but really you have all heard it before unfortunately.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2017)

It appears that the new owners of low times haven't got their act together.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2017)

Did they ever?


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Did they ever?


nope....


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 22, 2017)

Michigan HT cup was the same way


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

They should let the breeders do the organizing and stay back and take credit.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Whats up everyone. So, i havent posted in ages on here. I had a question. I actually had a devastating year grow wise. What would be the best way to upsize in rockwool. I dont have a lot of experience upsizing pots. I normally go from clone, to tiny 3x3" pots, to their final pots doing sog in 1 gal pots. I need lots of clones so im trying to grow a bigger plant. If i upsize from 1 gallon to say 3 gallons, should i lower the amount of nutrients, or even give straight water for a while until the roots fill the pot and are coming out the bottom of the pot? Thanks for any help.

I had spider mites, and fungus gnats hit me really hard all at once, and i was changing my lighting to leds and it just about wiped out my entire grow. It was one thing after another this year.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Whats up everyone. So, i havent posted in ages on here. I had a question. I actually had a devastating year grow wise. What would be the best way to upsize in rockwool. I dont have a lot of experience upsizing pots. I normally go from clone, to tiny 3x3" pots, to their final pots doing sog in 1 gal pots. I need lots of clones so im trying to grow a bigger plant. If i upsize from 1 gallon to say 3 gallons, should i lower the amount of nutrients, or even give straight water for a while until the roots fill the pot and are coming out the bottom of the pot? Thanks for any help.
> 
> I had spider mites, and fungus gnats hit me really hard all at once, and i was changing my lighting to leds and it just about wiped out my entire grow. It was one thing after another this year.


That's a bad year bro, don't stop the nutes ease up a little until the plants ajust
then reg feed. I would use 5-10 gal. pots more towards 10 bigger roots bigger plants.
Good luck and keep the faith.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> 55.. what the hell..
> Crazy





DST said:


> View attachment 4046330
> 
> Total of 55 people lasted for the Devin the Dude concert last night.....what a joke. High Times have made a real mess of organising this cup.
> View attachment 4046331


Lol. Damn. Sounds like a bummer. But that dance floor is sweet. He didn’t wanna perform on the dance floor for a more intimate experience? Maybe next year will be better. I never heard of I’m before but I’m listening to him now. He is pretty groovy!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> That's a bad year bro, don't stop the nutes ease up a little until the plants ajust
> then reg feed. I would use 5-10 gal. pots more towards 10 bigger roots bigger plants.
> Good luck and keep the faith.


Alright, sounds good. Ive been giving half strength nutes just to be safe. When i see the roots busting out ill go back to regular strength. Ive always just taken cuttings from the plants that were about to go into flower so i havent had many bigger plants.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

A happy Thanksgiving wish for all.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 22, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> A happy Thanksgiving wish for all.


Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Alright, sounds good. Ive been giving half strength nutes just to be safe. When i see the roots busting out ill go back to regular strength. Ive always just taken cuttings from the plants that were about to go into flower so i havent had many bigger plants.


I take cuts as soon as the pinched branches reach about 4".


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, thats about how big i take them. I do small plant sog normally, so i flower no bigger than about 8" plants


----------



## Javadog (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the difficulties HF.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, thats about how big i take them. I do small plant sog normally, so i flower no bigger than about 8" plants


I'm at the other end of the spectrum, my plants avg. 6'+.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. Damn. Sounds like a bummer. But that dance floor is sweet. He didn’t wanna perform on the dance floor for a more intimate experience? Maybe next year will be better. I never heard of I’m before but I’m listening to him now. He is pretty groovy!


Well putting on a party seemed to do the trick for DNA, since they won the Seed company catergory. So again, no surprises from the Cup. It's totally worn me down, industry sucks the big one. They upped the entry amounts by a 1/2 oz to 2 oz, then last night started throwing all the entries into the meagre crowd (peeps scrambling to get weed like starving folks grabbing for bags of rice - quite disgusting). Then the HT crew all fucked off to the airport to fly home......quite incredible and insulting to our entries as well.


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2017)

DST said:


> Well putting on a party seemed to do the trick for DNA, since they won the Seed company catergory. So again, no surprises from the Cup. It's totally worn me down, industry sucks the big one. They upped the entry amounts by a 1/2 oz to 2 oz, then last night started throwing all the entries into the meagre crowd (peeps scrambling to get weed like starving folks grabbing for bags of rice - quite disgusting). Then the HT crew all fucked off to the airport to fly home......quite incredible and insulting to our entries as well.


First unlikable post by you...damn

But all of that post is true,your side of the pond & this side.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2017)

genuity said:


> First unlikable post by you...damn
> 
> But all of that post is true,your side of the pond & this side.


It was quite funny, Danny Danko was banging on about how these awards can change peoples lifes, both spiritually and financially...and then they gave the awards to the usual suspect, lol.

My biggest buzz was meeting a guy at one of the nights who grew the Dog. Said it was his favourite strain and gave me a nice nug to smoke. Turned out he actually had the original cut from me. He was telling me he didn't sell to Coffeeshops (as they didn't give him the right price) and dealt directly with the customer (a bit more risky naturally). He use to be a grower for DNA genetics (oh the irony), and now deals with a lot of the rappers who come into town......"they are all calling me up for the dog!" he said. Made my week. The peoples choice is normally the right choice.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2017)

That Dog is going to bark forever.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2017)

DST said:


> It was quite funny, Danny Danko was banging on about how these awards can change peoples lifes, both spiritually and financially...and then they gave the awards to the usual suspect, lol.
> 
> My biggest buzz was meeting a guy at one of the nights who grew the Dog. Said it was his favourite strain and gave me a nice nug to smoke. Turned out he actually had the original cut from me. He was telling me he didn't sell to Coffeeshops (as they didn't give him the right price) and dealt directly with the customer (a bit more risky naturally). He use to be a grower for DNA genetics (oh the irony), and now deals with a lot of the rappers who come into town......"they are all calling me up for the dog!" he said. Made my week. The peoples choice is normally the right choice.


Lol!That is very cool DST! That is great news about meeting the Dog grower who hooks up the rappers!! tight!! I hope you can keep in touch with him. 
I would have loved to throw a pie into Danny Danko’s Face when he was spewing that spiritual bullshit. Lol. Your discription if the event is rather comical. I can totally see those scrounging rats fighting for the weed of the floor. I seen a similar scene it reminded me of ... NYC Washington Square Park during the hieght of Crack days. Dealer spills a bag of crack on the walkway and zombie like creatures claw at each other to get to the crack like a pack of hungry rat s. Lol..that event sounds like it’s just so unprogressive. Sorry mate.


----------



## brez85 (Nov 24, 2017)

I just switched these girls to flower. 2 weeks in veg. 1L pot 20/4 followed by 4 weeks in 5gal 18/6. I used LST-METHOD from 2nd week on. Topped 1. Total plant height untrained would be roughly 14". They are all lst-trained with a canopy avg of 8". Some tops stretching back to as much as 12". Ive fed them a root hormone first 2 weeks followed by a 75% strength rate of ANsA+B..(im lazy) This is around my 8th personal grow.(all closet) using apollo 600. Thoughts anyone??


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2017)

brez85 said:


> I just switched these girls to flower. 2 weeks in veg. 1L pot 20/4 followed by 4 weeks in 5gal 18/6. I used LST-METHOD from 2nd week on. Topped 1. Total plant height untrained would be roughly 14". They are all lst-trained with a canopy avg of 8". Some tops stretching back to as much as 12". Ive fed them a root hormone first 2 weeks followed by a 75% strength rate of ANsA+B..(im lazy) This is around my 8th personal grow.(all closet) using apollo 600. Thoughts anyone??


They look happy and that's what we do, make happy plants.
? why the root hormone for 2 weeks are you using clones or from seed.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2017)

brez85 said:


> I just switched these girls to flower. 2 weeks in veg. 1L pot 20/4 followed by 4 weeks in 5gal 18/6. I used LST-METHOD from 2nd week on. Topped 1. Total plant height untrained would be roughly 14". They are all lst-trained with a canopy avg of 8". Some tops stretching back to as much as 12". Ive fed them a root hormone first 2 weeks followed by a 75% strength rate of ANsA+B..(im lazy) This is around my 8th personal grow.(all closet) using apollo 600. Thoughts anyone??


welcome and happy growing bru.
i think 600s grow some good weed.


----------



## brez85 (Nov 24, 2017)

Its actually a microbial additive that just promotes better root base. AN Piranha. Works well. 


oldman60 said:


> They look happy and that's what we do, make happy plants.
> ? why the root hormone for 2 weeks are you using clones or from seed.


----------



## brez85 (Nov 24, 2017)

I grow from seed - always.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2017)

brez85 said:


> Its actually a microbial additive that just promotes better root base. AN Piranha. Works well.


I use Myco's also but I apply to the seedling cup once and again on transplant
to the root mass and that's it you can support the mycos by feeding molasses
with your nutes they'll reproduce on their own.


----------



## brez85 (Nov 24, 2017)

Yeah i know the ol mollasses song lol. Works great!!! . Growing Acapulco Gold and Blueberry OG


----------



## humboldthayze420 (Nov 24, 2017)

600w 4x4 tent with 16 osourhead in 2g pots, 5 weeks in tomorrow on this 9-10 week strain, eagerly awaiting for the buds to fill up more


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2017)

Look at this munchie


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2017)

Is that a stuffed pretzel?


----------



## full of purple (Nov 24, 2017)

humboldthayze420 said:


> 600w 4x4 tent with 16 osourhead in 2g pots, 5 weeks in tomorrow on this 9-10 week strain, eagerly awaiting for the buds to fill up more


What strain and from clone or seed?
Veg time?


----------



## humboldthayze420 (Nov 25, 2017)

full of purple said:


> What strain and from clone or seed?
> Veg time?


Strain = OSourHead (OG Kush x Sour Diesel x Headband)
Veg Time = 4 weeks topped 2 times
Clones


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2017)

brez85 said:


> Yeah i know the ol mollasses song lol. Works great!!! . Growing Acapulco Gold and Blueberry OG


Just finished a AG grow, nice smoke.


----------



## full of purple (Nov 25, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Just finished a AG grow, nice smoke.


Where did you get the seeds from?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2017)

full of purple said:


> Where did you get the seeds from?


Herbies but they don't take credit cards any more. You need a bit coin acct or bank transfer or cash.


----------



## brez85 (Nov 25, 2017)

Herbies is good. I got a lot of delicious strains from then and a couple Barneys. My acapulco are Barneys. As are blueberry. A lot of people discredit Barneys but I've had great luck. Damn near 100% germination rate. Pray for the day they bring back Grape Ape


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2017)

I got all my first Barney's as freebies to begin with, but, after getting great results from
several breeds (Pineapple Chunk, Chronic Thunder, Critical Kush, Tangerine Dream),
I have begun to target more of their breeds.

I am starting runs of Red Diesel, Peyote Cookies, Peyote Critical, Cookies Kush, 
Vanilla Kush, Laughing Buddha, Morning Glory, and Liberty Haze.

Yes, still out-of-control. LOL. But I am finding some nice phenos. 

JD


----------



## brez85 (Nov 25, 2017)

barneys is legit. Chronic thunder kept me comatose a solid 5months. 2 plants. I landed a 16.5oz after 7week veg. Bill Walton voice *IT WAS OUT OF CONTROL* I got researching and just added a G8LED240 to my grow room. Removed the hood of my 600 and have it centered over top. Supposedly a output equivalent of 3-400wHPS so i m hoping to meet in the middle at 350 for a combined 950w. Me hopes for all my equations to be tight.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2017)

Barneys was nice when it was just Barneys breakfast bar they had the most amazing white widow x afghani.....and done great full breakfasts. They also opened up a place directly across the road..., Barneys Uptown which is all shiney and chrome.... (expensive middle of the road grub) but they sell alcohol and no weed. Never grown any of their strains.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2017)

That sounds like it was a fun breakfast D. :0)


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2017)

A full brecky and a fat bifter is hard to beat when starting ones day


----------



## duchieman (Nov 25, 2017)

DST said:


> View attachment 4046330
> 
> Total of 55 people lasted for the Devin the Dude concert last night.....what a joke. High Times have made a real mess of organising this cup.
> View attachment 4046331


Big difference from 5 years ago.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Is that a stuffed pretzel?


No it’s not stuffed.got it in Philly. Philly is big on pretzels. Guys stand on highway on ramps sellin 4 hot pretzels in a brown paper bag for a buck. Forget the hot part If the weather is rainy,then they come cold wet and slimy but they are sill fresh and with some mustard..applied .they are always Delicious!


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 25, 2017)

Ruby red gorilla bubble rosin Good shit man


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Big difference from 5 years ago.


thanks for that. made me smile. i think i will pinch one of these pics to share on IG. Wow....havent HT come a long way lmfao.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok...who wants some light?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Ok...who wants some light?
> View attachment 4048580


Very nice! I want some light! 
It’s so dark rainy and gloomy here right now ...dark mornings are a killer!!Pacific North west doom and gloom gearing up.... So started using mySunTouch Plus nature bright light.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2017)

Been lurking for years, but new to the 600. Was told pics are welcome here. . .hashplant13 x deep chunk at 30 days. She started out smelling like a forearm snake bite/indian burn, now it's like the meat slurry room at a dog food plant. Spicy, rancid.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4050311 Been lurking for years, but new to the 600. Was told pics are welcome here. . .hashplant13 x deep chunk at 30 days. She started out smelling like a forearm snake bite/indian burn, now it's like the meat slurry room at a dog food plant. Spicy, rancid.


nice pic. welcome to the 600.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2017)

DST said:


> nice pic. welcome to the 600.


Thank you, kind sir


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 30, 2017)

Welcome JGG now that I'm back in the world of the living.(my computer got hijacked)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi everyone I know I been absentee a long time from the 600 but wanted to let you guys know we got our Rec license today. It has been a long hard year but it should make for one kick ass 2018


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2017)

Some pics from the crop I just harvested


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi everyone I know I been absentee a long time from the 600 but wanted to let you guys know we got our Rec license today. It has been a long hard year but it should make for one kick ass 2018


well done Dr. 
keep on growing!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi everyone I know I been absentee a long time from the 600 but wanted to let you guys know we got our Rec license today. It has been a long hard year but it should make for one kick ass 2018


You have worked hard to get to this point. Keep your foot on the pedal and reap the rewards.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Some pics from the crop I just harvested View attachment 4051131 View attachment 4051132 View attachment 4051133 View attachment 4051134 View attachment 4051135


Pretty!


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 4, 2017)

GB, Ruby Red, Starfighters,&cookie wreck.
After several reveg wks we have clone city


----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice recoup there Crispy


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome 600! Here's a seed run of hp13 x dc at 40 days. Fastest girl I've ran. Extreme indy, super leafy. Hopefully I can get her a little flushed out before she's finished.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 5, 2017)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys! First time grower here. I've got this girl who's been flowering for about three weeks now and vegged for like...months. Would love to get your impressions. Also, is it ready to harvest yet? Thanks in advance. Really stoked to hear back.
> 
> View attachment 4041085


Id probably wait a couple more days but looking tasty, lol


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2017)

You still have a few white pistils I would wait until they retract.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, been lurking off and on for forever now, would like to join the club! I run a 600 in a 4x4.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Hi everyone, been lurking off and on for forever now, would like to join the club! I run a 600 in a 4x4.
> 
> View attachment 4053957


Welcome Dave, looks busy in that 4x4.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Dec 6, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome Dave, looks busy in that 4x4.


Thanks man, I try to keep it full...


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice Dave. Glad to have you here....even if you are not here 
Like DG&T says....If you can see the floor you are doing it wrong


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Dec 6, 2017)

DST said:


> Nice Dave. Glad to have you here....even if you are not here


Thanks for the welcome DST!



DST said:


> Like DG&T says....If you can see the floor you are doing it wrong


That was one of the first pearls of wisdom I learned on this site!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 6, 2017)

White Widow tester 60 days.


----------



## humboldthayze420 (Dec 6, 2017)

46 days in OSourHead 4x4 tent 600w


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 7, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Chernobyl (slymer) day50
> 
> View attachment 4045299 View attachment 4045300 View attachment 4045301
> 
> bob...


Loved it , grew some strange looking buds but still smoking it 14 months later, and still kick ass


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 7, 2017)

humboldthayze420 said:


> 600w 4x4 tent with 16 osourhead in 2g pots, 5 weeks in tomorrow on this 9-10 week strain, eagerly awaiting for the buds to fill up more


That’s a lot of plants for a 4 x4 tent. What kind of weight do you see with that many plants.


----------



## humboldthayze420 (Dec 7, 2017)

I am hoping for .75 ounces per plant, not seeing it yet, but the swell is upon me for the next 2 weeks so we shall see. 21grams per plants is my goal.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 8, 2017)

By the looks of things you should get that and more.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2017)

9 weeks Gorilla Glue #4.

17 under 1800w.




It's right enough but I can do better, far better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2017)

When you've a house full, best to make sure the curtains can't fall down and give the game away eh.

 

............................


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2017)

it could be hazardous to your freedom.

Good looking crop.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking good Yorkshire.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When you've a house full, best to make sure the curtains can't fall down and give the game away eh.
> 
> View attachment 4056436
> 
> ............................


like how the windows open as well.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2017)

You've got to vent the heat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 9 weeks Gorilla Glue #4.
> 
> 17 under 1800w.
> 
> ...


you were chattin to me saying an ounce a go last time we spoke lad. you're gonna do alreet there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2017)

DST said:


> like how the windows open as well.


Bet you could hear it from the road side.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you were chattin to me saying an ounce a go last time we spoke lad. you're gonna do alreet there.


Photo's a bit deceiving though.

They're all raised off the floor by about 30cm on up turned pots so they look bigger than what they are.

We'll see yet, I'll post the numbers when I weigh up.
I've prepped myself mentally for only 1 a pop so anything more is a bonus. lol


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 9 weeks Gorilla Glue #4.
> 
> 17 under 1800w.
> 
> ...


at least a week more maybe two, watch them swell


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2017)

Medical marijuana has NO public health risks and should not be withheld from patients, WHO declares after months of deliberation
  

Had the WHO chosen to schedule the drug, it could have hamstrung physicians from prescribing medical marijuana globally.

.........all governments should read and follow




cof


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Medical marijuana has NO public health risks and should not be withheld from patients, WHO declares after months of deliberation
> 
> 
> Had the WHO chosen to schedule the drug, it could have hamstrung physicians from prescribing medical marijuana globally.
> ...


Good news but they're talking specifically about CBD. The title in the article is quite misleading. If you read into the article you'll see mention of "addictive" THC - lmao

Still good to get some support for at least CBD but imo CBD on its own has limited scope and the total cannabinoid profile of a plant is where most benefit comes from, including the "addictive" THC


----------



## numberfour (Dec 15, 2017)

Stacking at 21 days,
 
Two monsters at the back are Bodhi testers, (Loompas) Headband x Orgasmatron (Nepali Og x Stevie Wonder) and they're still stretching lol. 
Running the Quantum Boards (LED's) on full now (1000w), managed 1.2gpw on first run with them at 700w and got joint 5th place at the Dopefiend Cup last weekend with a strain called Golden Retriever from that run. 

Sour Larry Pebbles
 

Bluepit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2017)

I did the same and hit nearly thirty off 12. You'll be alright man.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Photo's a bit deceiving though.
> 
> They're all raised off the floor by about 30cm on up turned pots so they look bigger than what they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 18, 2017)

Putting together a little 7sq ft closet space for my clones. PLC420 just fits
I'll get the walls done eventually    genetics are GB, star fighter, cookie wreck & ruby red GB Clones from my last 10x10hydro guy gave me a few packs these..lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2017)

They act like this is a new idea.......

'I'll be stoned for Christmas': Pot-lovers fill their stockings with joints and give each other gifts of marijuana as more states legalize the drug
  

Recreational marijuana is now legal in eight US states, and pot enthusiasts in those states are planning to give it to each other for Christmas.


Share the love and have a Merry Christmas.

Peace:
cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2017)

Cannabis and Canada seem made for each other........

A $4.84billion high! Canadians spent the same on marijuana as wine in 2015 as the government moves to make pot legal for recreational use
  

According to estimates from Canada's bureau of statistics, which studied weed consumption from 1960 to 2015, found Canadians spent $4.84billion (C$6.17billion).


I occasionally enjoy a glass with herb.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2017)

I saw on the news that a couple in their 80's were arrested in Nebraska with 60 pounds of primo that they said were Christmas presents.
Damn Grinch.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I saw on the news that a couple in their 80's were arrested in Nebraska with 60 pounds of primo that they said were Christmas presents.
> Damn Grinch.
> 
> 
> cof


Seen that


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 22, 2017)

Doc in the house!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks like a white Xmas here in the east this year.


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 23, 2017)

Going to run all these & some clones next month. (I'm not running the Afghani)im gonna get four or five packs of something new from glg next week..
.........frantically searching for the fireclones are settled in now.
I took those two starfighters really late in flower & they are finally starting to throw shoots.
Sometimes they just won't reveg


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> Going to run all these & some clones next month. (I'm not running the Afghani)View attachment 4062171im gonna get four or five packs of something new from glg next week..
> .........frantically searching for the fireView attachment 4062172clones are settled in now.
> I took those two starfighters really late in flower & they are finally starting to throw shoots.
> Sometimes they just won't reveg


I have some of those NL x Chronic beans in now they are quick growers.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2017)

I have been running a 1000w DE along with 600's mh's in the bloom room and having problems with bud development on the tops of the plants that were under the DE.. The top would look like she was about 3 weeks into development while the rest of the plant was finished. I finally removed the DE and replaced it with another 600 mh which cured the problem, but I lost a lot of unfinished material until I finally figured out the problem.
The owner of the hydro shop said that in his opinion the DE's were only good for industrial lighting and not for growing.....and after my experience, I agree with him. 
I've run 400's, 600's, and the 1000 DE. for bloom and the 600's give the best performance.
my 2 cents worth.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2017)

I wonder if that Dr Grinspoon will be the freaky looking ("Tinker Toys") pheno?

Good luck Crispy.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I wonder if that Dr Grinspoon will be the freaky looking ("Tinker Toys") pheno?
> 
> Good luck Crispy.


Like a string of pearls.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2017)

Pulled today, Chernobyl ( slymer ), Fookies, & Meltdown.........
bout' 60days....


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Pulled today, Chernobyl ( slymer ), Fookies, & Meltdown.........
> bout' 60days....
> 
> View attachment 4062364 View attachment 4062365 View attachment 4062366 View attachment 4062367 View attachment 4062368 View attachment 4062369


Yummy!!!


----------



## FunCatLady2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

New to all of this. Bought s 2x4x6 grow tent. I have 3 plants, African Power, going into week 4. They are green and growing. How many plants can I grow max in a 2x4 and what LED light would you recommend?

You seem to know what you are doing,


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2017)

It depends on what strains you're growing but 3-4 for most plants.
For lighting with LED's I would use at least 1000 watt COB with UV emitters
there is new tech coming out all the time so this is one suggestion.


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 23, 2017)

Ordered some 
black lotus, 
black raspberry,
boysenberry hash plant, 
Appalachian super skunk,
mothers milk x ninja turtles &
gg4x lbl 
Should be some fire in there somewhere


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> It depends on what strains you're growing but 3-4 for most plants.
> For lighting with LED's I would use at least 1000 watt COB with UV emitters
> there is new tech coming out all the time so this is one suggestion.


I'm not a led person on bloom, but that seems a little much for 8 square feet.


cof


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2017)

Mimosa knocked up by honeybee f3


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 24, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Pulled today, Chernobyl ( slymer ), Fookies, & Meltdown.........
> bout' 60days....
> 
> View attachment 4062364 View attachment 4062365 View attachment 4062366 View attachment 4062367 View attachment 4062368 View attachment 4062369


Nice work, Bob! I bet it smells amazing in your garden.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I'm not a led person on bloom, but that seems a little much for 8 square feet.
> 
> 
> cof


Not really, I flower a 4x4 with 1200 watt and still go back to hps.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Not really, I flower a 4x4 with 1200 watt and still go back to hps.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


I'll stick with the 600's. I thought the purpose of LED's was to lower power consumption.

Merry Christmas

May God bless you with his peace and joy.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 25, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I'll stick with the 600's. I thought the purpose of LED's was to lower power consumption.
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> ...


I'll flower with my 600's also and veg under the led's.
Merry Xmas.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm still vegging under the LED shop lights. over 40 square feet under 540 w. 13 fixtures.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 25, 2017)

merry christmas fellow 600s. biodiesel x sour dubb seed run turned 60, today. Looks like another 10 days +. Straight fuel with a hint of the dubb.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 25, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4063319 merry christmas fellow 600s. biodiesel x sour dubb seed run turned 60, today. Looks like another 10 days +. Straight fuel with a hint of the dubb.


happy birthday and merry christmas


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2017)

Belated Merry Xmases to one and all from South Africa....


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like summer! Merry Crimbo to you and yours!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2017)

I hope you all had a great holiday season. I took it off for the most part and it was a very nice break being with the family. Just in time to get stupid busy again. We got the license yesterday, so now on to logging, planting, and all the rest of the setup we still have to go. Plus we are moving in to the Cali market so I will be in La and the Bay each for a long weekend a month. Not to mention the Gods Gift bx drop I am redesigning my logo and packaging for. Ig that wasn't enough I am starting the process for my license for the Docs Dank Seeds to produce seed for the rec market.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2017)

Onward and Upward!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope you all had a great holiday season. I took it off for the most part and it was a very nice break being with the family. Just in time to get stupid busy again. We got the license yesterday, so now on to logging, planting, and all the rest of the setup we still have to go. Plus we are moving in to the Cali market so I will be in La and the Bay each for a long weekend a month. Not to mention the Gods Gift bx drop I am redesigning my logo and packaging for. Ig that wasn't enough I am starting the process for my license for the Docs Dank Seeds to produce seed for the rec market.View attachment 4064903


Congratulations.
You've come a long way in the last 5 years.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to all the 6ers.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2017)

Survived another year


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2018)

Woohoo. All the best for 2018. Home and chilled.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2018)

When you're 3 days into the sesh and things get strange.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4333356890044801


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 1, 2018)

Started the Agro uv a couple days ago, up to four min now. stubborn starfighters I took at like week 8 i took a gsc cut at 8 wks before & got some pretty drastic branching, scrogged out ok. Happy new years RIU & the 600 club


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2018)

Hope you all have a great green 2018 

A few bud shots from day 43. 
Goji
 

Bluepit
 

Sour Larry Pebbles
 

Disco Biscuit


----------



## The high chief (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## The high chief (Jan 3, 2018)

Start of a new year


----------



## The high chief (Jan 3, 2018)

600 watt nugs


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 3, 2018)

The high chief said:


> 600 watt nugs


What strain is that?


----------



## The high chief (Jan 3, 2018)

Wh


oldman60 said:


> What strain is that?
> 
> [/QUOTE white walker kush


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 4, 2018)

I am still enjoying the benefits of my BML SPYDR 600 (LED), which is ~ 370w actual, but using umols, as the proper measure of light to plants, is ~ the equivalent of 600w, but clearly saving a ton on electricity

That said, not all LEDs are properly designed: most lack real knowledge regarding umols and the Emerson Effect.

I also use 3 Amare Technologies CoB hybrids


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2018)

Bad news for the US cannabis market.....


UP IN SMOKE
*Attorney General Jeff Sessions to end policy that let legal pot flourish*



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2018)

meanwhile, in Australia.....


 
* Pot of gold: Australia plans to be world's biggest supplier of medicinal marijuana as cannabis exports get the green light *
  
Australia's budding medicinal cannabis sector is preparing for a major windfall after winning approval to begin exports.


cof


----------



## jtp92 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm New to indoor I have a 600w but I have it on 400w setting for veg and will go to 600w when it's time to flower does this sound like a good plan I might go back to 600 because i can tell the growth has slowed down I was just trying to save on electric lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2018)

That will do fine.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Bad news for the US cannabis market.....
> 
> 
> UP IN SMOKE
> ...


Because weed is bad like heroin.....people who voted for Trump should be shamed of themselves...... Unbelievable. Trully unbelievable. But hey, at least he's got a big button to press, bahahahaha. The fool.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 5, 2018)

Loving this Storm Trooper Decanter


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 5, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Bad news for the US cannabis market.....
> 
> 
> UP IN SMOKE
> ...


*we need his office address and phone and bombard him with disapproval. Snail Mail is said to really get their attention as one letter is supposed to represent hundreds of people*


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> I'm New to indoor I have a 600w but I have it on 400w setting for veg and will go to 600w when it's time to flower does this sound like a good plan I might go back to 600 because i can tell the growth has slowed down I was just trying to save on electric lol


i veg with my 600 at 600 because it doesn't have a 400 setting. Get it cranked up bru (insert big thumbs up lol).


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> *we need his office address and phone and bombard him with disapproval. Snail Mail is said to really get their attention as one letter is supposed to represent hundreds of people*


not sure snail male works. i sent an airline a recorded delivery complaint letter. All o got was an email say8ng sorry and they'll look into the matter. would have been better on social media.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 5, 2018)

DST said:


> not sure snail male works. i sent an airline a recorded delivery complaint letter. All o got was an email say8ng sorry and they'll look into the matter. would have been better on social media.


government is different


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 5, 2018)

Cookie wrecks /\   up potted some clones...nice roots GB PLC putting in work three legged money frog "mooter" getting rowdy cause I threw a shirt on him


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2018)

DST said:


> Because weed is bad like heroin.....people who voted for Trump should be shamed of themselves...... Unbelievable. Trully unbelievable. But hey, at least he's got a big button to press, bahahahaha. The fool.


The problem is that cannabis is classified in the same category as heroin and cocaine and "has no medical use" as seen thru regulation and law at the federal level.. There was an attempt to re-classify it last year, but big pharma got in the way and it did not change. I don't agree with the attorney general, but he is following the law as it stands. If you want to do something constructive, then contact your senators and representative and tell them to change the law.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2018)

Love that dog/plants...

Trump/crew can eat a bag of dixk...


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> The problem is that cannabis is classified in the same category as heroin and cocaine and "has no medical use" as seen thru regulation and law at the federal level.. There was an attempt to re-classify it last year, but big pharma got in the way and it did not change. I don't agree with the attorney general, but he is following the law as it stands. If you want to do something constructive, then contact your senators and representative and tell them to change the law.
> 
> 
> cof


i understand the problem re classification. but the current regime has people in place that are not friendly to any sort of mj use. the previous regime seemed to allow state regulators to work with some freedom with the potential of fed legalisation. Now you guys seem to be heading backward again. i guess moving backwards is what some class as progress.

p.s i don't have any local senators. the likelyhood of any official in the US listening to me is smaller than microscopic.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> government is different


in that they care for their customers?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> *we need his office address and phone and bombard him with disapproval. Snail Mail is said to really get their attention as one letter is supposed to represent hundreds of people*


With all due respect, something tells me that letter goes straight into the trash, after an intern stamps a signature on a generic reply


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> With all due respect, something tells me that letter goes straight into the trash, after an intern stamps a signature on a generic reply


thats kind of how i see it happening as well (unfortunately). i had a very interesting chat on a plane from East London to Cape Town the other week. The girl was a first time flyer so happy to chat like a mofo lol. Luckily or unluckily i had the older boy who was engrossed in his iPad (allowed due to travelling) so i was told all about how her municipality (local govt in South Africa) was a joke. She worked for the Durban Stadium. She waxed about how these people only care about themselves and their family and friends. It was amazing to speak to her because she was clearly not a travelled person (i will get to that) but basically made me realise that even in a country where the people have been shat on, segregated, and had their cultures and families and lives turned upside down...they will still cheat and take (the brown envelope) when given the chance. And the Govt have continued to allow it as they are busy sticking their own fingers in any pie they possibly can. Its a complete balls up. We are all run by self conserving cunts its not just exclusive to SA.

Anyway. This is not a political thread so back to happy things.

At one point she asked me while pointing to the clouds that where lying low over a large bay with dark blue water. "what are they, is that part of the sea?....or are they clouds?". She couldnt believe we could actually be flying above clouds.
She also asked me if there were black people were i lived. She was quite amazed that 50% of the population are not really native Dutch. I did enjoy the chat


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2018)

some gg4

few pups ready to come out the kennel creche.

not quite got space for them yet so they will need to hang around on the sidelines looking awkward.
peace
DST


----------



## jtp92 (Jan 6, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4066632 Started the Agro uv a couple days ago, up to four min now.View attachment 4066633 stubborn starfighters I took at like week 8View attachment 4066634 i took a gsc cut at 8 wks before & got some pretty drastic branching, scrogged out ok.View attachment 4066636 Happy new years RIU & the 600 club


How long does it take when u take clones late in flower ive heard it can take up to 6 months just to git them back in full veg and its supposed to be hard to clone them and some times it wont grow like it stunts them


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> How long does it take when u take clones late in flower ive heard it can take up to 6 months just to git them back in full veg and its supposed to be hard to clone them and some times it wont grow like it stunts them


Its all very much straim dependant in my experience. I have had some successes and failures and have rescued some strains this way. Not ideal to have to reveg but sometimes you don't have am option.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2018)

And to answer the question. Again its strain dependant. I have had flower clones root like a normal clone and have feet in 2 weeks. Bit you have to be patient with the veg growth. And a season for them to revert is not unheard of.


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 7, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> How long does it take when u take clones late in flower ive heard it can take up to 6 months just to git them back in full veg and its supposed to be hard to clone them and some times it wont grow like it stunts them


it's been like 10 wks for the starfighter to turn around, but they root about the same.
maybe a little more "woody" of a stem.

it's all about the hormones that build up during flower, they cause extreme branching & it's strain dependent as to how well it works.....\/\/these took like 12 wks (i think)to really start vegging again  took this cut @ week 7 (same plant)  this one @ week 8  couldn't keep those legs shaved  i flowered this plant over 12 weeks  i cloned this plant again but in the 2nd week of bloom & grew it outside with normal branchingit wasn't faster or better, but it was really cool "monster cropping"


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 7, 2018)

here she is outside never topped
i started & finished her outdoors after 3 runs....could be in my head, but the more i cloned that plant the stinkier it grew out.       oh yea this was a bag seed from some gsc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> it's been like 10 wks for the starfighter to turn around, but they root about the same.
> maybe a little more "woody" of a stem.
> 
> it's all about the hormones that build up during flower, they cause extreme branching & it's strain dependent as to how well it works.....\/\/these took like 12 wks (i think)to really start vegging againView attachment 4069357 View attachment 4069356 View attachment 4069355took this cut @ week 7 (same plant) View attachment 4069361 this one @ week 8View attachment 4069354 View attachment 4069353 couldn't keep those legs shavedView attachment 4069359 View attachment 4069360 i flowered this plant over 12 weeks View attachment 4069358 i cloned this plant again but in the 2nd week of bloom & grew it outside with normal branchingView attachment 4069362it wasn't faster or better, but it was really cool "monster cropping"


Couldn’t keep those Legs Shaved! Lol! Still very very sexy, indeed! Nice work!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 7, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Couldn’t keep those Legs Shaved! Lol! Still very very sexy, indeed! Nice work!


Yep, that is a nice looking hippie chick, for sure! I commend your dedication, as well @jacrispy


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 8, 2018)

Scored some glg


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 8, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4070096 View attachment 4070098 Scored some glg


You will like the Bodhi stock.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2018)

They had me at "Tranquil Elephantizer". LOL!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2018)

Vermont is ok for recreational this year, gov signed today.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Vermont is ok for recreational this year, gov signed today.


states keep legalising. good darts.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 12, 2018)

Trying my new lights soon with these ladies


----------



## The high chief (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The high chief (Jan 14, 2018)

If you have never used a hortilux bulb and ballast yet you truly don’t know what your missing out on don’t be cheap with your garden


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2018)

Meh,ill stick with my sunmaster bulk buys haha the price doesn't justify two to 3 times the money but thats just like my opinion man


----------



## The high chief (Jan 14, 2018)

I’ve used sumaster bulbs for many years I won’t go back


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2018)

pr0n
omfg (the dog x dpq male)
 
blue pit (dog leaning)
 
blue pit (deep blue leaning)
 
some gg4


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2018)

DST said:


> pr0n
> omfg (the dog x dpq male)
> View attachment 4073106
> blue pit (dog leaning)
> ...


Thought you said your garden went to shit after your little African excursion


----------



## Hippie hipper (Jan 14, 2018)

The high chief said:


> View attachment 4072044 View attachment 4072045


I can't speak for their ballast(insane expensive I just use galaxy it's dam good) but hortilux bulbs are the fucking cats pjs! I use power veg 420 for seeds for two weeks then 400w Hortilux blue for veg then 600w super hps for flower...ive never seen better results from anything in my garden, well maybe besides mammoth and their root game lol


----------



## Hippie hipper (Jan 14, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Meh,ill stick with my sunmaster bulk buys haha the price doesn't justify two to 3 times the money but thats just like my opinion man


Hortilux bulbs have a much longer life span. I replace every 12 months. Sunmasters I was every 6 or 7 months


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2018)

Two sunmaster is still cheaper than the one hortilux..


----------



## Hippie hipper (Jan 14, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Two sunmaster is still cheaper than the one hortilux..


That is true, but I've seen noticeable results that outweigh the cost imo.

If you're a large scale grower I could see not doing it, I'd never grow on a large scale though 8-12 plants is plenty for my needs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2018)

I dunno man I buy a few at a time n it works out to like 20-23e per bulb so thats like 3 of those bulbs,I prefer to focus on airflow and the general wellbeing of the plant..I use cobs now btw but will be putting my hood back in action with my veg tent.

Again each to their own man whatever puts a smile on your face n gives you piece of mind go for it


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thought you said your garden went to shit after your little African excursion


my vertical cab. one side is looking a bit fried. and then i had the fireballs doing a swallow dive into the light...the rest is okay, and the horizontal cab (pics) is chugging along.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2018)

as you can see Lax. Bit crispiod in the background....
 
This side isn't as bad


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2018)

Jesus,yeah man not the vest.
Id to move everything into the shed n lights were off for near two days so mines not all the best either but ill just veg em a little longer.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus,yeah man not the vest.
> Id to move everything into the shed n lights were off for near two days so mines not all the best either but ill just veg em a little longer.


Nugs are still solid and stinky so not far off the mark lol. 
Just filled in a survey from High Times lmfao. One of the questions. HT are planning on ripping people off with our logo stuck on bongs and pipes blah blah....what items would you buy? like wtf sort of questionnaire is that. 
Another.....
Q/ What area of business should HT focus on?
A/ Customer Service ffs....!!!


----------



## The high chief (Jan 15, 2018)

Hippie hipper said:


> I can't speak for their ballast(insane expensive I just use galaxy it's dam good) but hortilux bulbs are the fucking cats pjs! I use power veg 420 for seeds for two weeks then 400w Hortilux blue for veg then 600w super hps for flower...ive never seen better results from anything in my garden, well maybe besides mammoth and their root game lol


It’s worth every penny


----------



## The high chief (Jan 15, 2018)

Super hps no black lines


----------



## The high chief (Jan 15, 2018)

Ceramic hps


----------



## Hippie hipper (Jan 15, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Super hps no black linesView attachment 4073446


What makes the ballast any different? I mean the cost difference is insane lol I want to move to LEDs(probably platinum line) but if the ballast is that good...might make that switch lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2018)

I've been running nanolux ballast with ushio mh bulbs successfully for years and a friend has the hortilux set up. There's little or no difference in crops.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Ceramic hps View attachment 4073448


looks like yer making a very bright loaf of bread lol.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 15, 2018)

Normally e ballast iPhone pic black lines incificent power supply to the bulb that’s why I made the change to hortilux gold series


----------



## The high chief (Jan 15, 2018)

I paid 640 cdn came with two bulbs not that expensive considering what can be achieved in the right hands


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2018)

The plants don't see light the same way we do. I had a 1000w de, bright as day, but the buds were small fluff.


cof


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

But plants do react to different lighting..

I been running DE,and they are by far better than the reg hps..
But it's not just the DE,it's the hood,the ballast,& spectrum....

I run the DE at 30" above plants


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2018)

I was running the nanolux DE with the ushio bulb about 24"
I believe you get better result from a mh over a hps.


cof


----------



## The high chief (Jan 15, 2018)

It’s about mimicking the uv radiation the sun puts out I believe hortilux is on to something there as for me I’m medical I can grow for the rest of my life so I’m not holding back when it comes to my room I’m after trichomes as for buying seeds I don’t cheap out on that either


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2018)

you get black lines on a pic because of the frequency and the way hids work. It is not to do with insufficient power charges as far as i am aware. my non sciency explanation would be that the bulb is switched on and off 50 times a second or something mad like that. 
right...back to ma spliff toke on.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 15, 2018)

DST said:


> you get black lines on a pic because of the frequency and the way hids work. It is not to do with insufficient power charges as far as i am aware. my non sciency explanation would be that the bulb is switched on and off 50 times a second or something mad like that.
> right...back to ma spliff toke on.


I let it warm up for u guys 600watt ceramic hps iPhone pic no black lines


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 17, 2018)

700 watts of LED?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2018)

What's up all.
Yep I'm still alive.
Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 21, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> The plants don't see light the same way we do. I had a 1000w de, bright as day, but the buds were small fluff.
> 
> 
> cof


Don’t think the light has anything to do with your product, I run 1000w de’s and they kill.14 BIG plants only 4 1ks less fluffy crap then I have ever had using se 1ks.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2018)

bassman999 said:


> What's up all.
> Yep I'm still alive.
> Hope everyone is doing good


Good to hear Bass staying alive these days is difficult


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2018)

Tonights smoke, some of that mighty Bluepit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2018)

You've been smashing it lately #4, lush bud shots.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You've been smashing it lately #4, lush bud shots.


Cheers Don


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2018)

That shot makes me go all Kargan....."Hello Ladies...<lolololo>" 





Ha ha ha


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2018)

Blue Pit finishing up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks killer bru! Many days ia that? Or is that a daft question as it's done now haha


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2018)

Would you believe me if i said i flipped them 1st of december....


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2018)

got skins now lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah i would. That tidy and quick.

I'm hitting livers with fireballs wax mixed out of the volcano. It's ruining me...


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2018)

lol. surprised you can still type


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2018)

best get to bed. still got to paper scissor stone it with Mrs D to see who does Yin no 1s pre school read at school tommorow. In his freaking pyjamas tomorrow. But make sure he has a change of clothes. And make sure he can go outside with his pyjamas on. And its like herding cats in the morning. 12 minutes to put 2 shoes on ffs. Right. I need a bong lol. Laters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

DST said:


> lol. surprised you can still type


It's been a lot of spellcheckin haha. Feeling no pain that's for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

DST said:


> best get to bed. still got to paper scissor stone it with Mrs D to see who does Yin no 1s pre school read at school tommorow. In his freaking pyjamas tomorrow. But make sure he has a change of clothes. And make sure he can go outside with his pyjamas on. And its like herding cats in the morning. 12 minutes to put 2 shoes on ffs. Right. I need a bong lol. Laters.


Sounds like a healthy wake bake is in order mate. Rather you than me!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2018)

Howdy 600 

Was wondering what out of the BB catalog has been grown outside finishes in 8-9 and is fairly mold resistant?

I'd like to run some BB outdoors for 2018


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just picked up my first 315 LEC we'll keep you posted.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 24, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Tonights smoke, some of that mighty Bluepit
> View attachment 4077304


Is this a special cut of blue pit everyone is raving about or is it just a bean?


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy 600
> 
> Was wondering what out of the BB catalog has been grown outside finishes in 8-9 and is fairly mold resistant?
> 
> I'd like to run some BB outdoors for 2018


Hey whodat. I've done moat of em at some point in the greenhouse. The FB finished under light dep in 7-8 weeks. Plemons been done outdoor in the US as well with success as has the dog. holler @ us on the bb email mate.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for that DST will be in touch


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 25, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Just picked up my first 315 LEC we'll keep you posted.


Ordered a solis tek 315 today myself


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone habe any links to the cheapest 20 siye aeroponic clomer pls..25 is the best I got but its only an 8. Id love something like xstream and am willing to buy second hand once its working..Yeah I know u type


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone habe any links to the cheapest 20 siye aeroponic clomer pls..25 is the best I got but its only an 8. Id love something like xstream and am willing to buy second hand once its working..Yeah I know u type


https://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NBTXWY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1516963162&sr=8-2&keywords=Clone+king


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 31, 2018)

18 days since the flip- up to one hour a day now for the 55watt Agromax uv @ 24in600w of cob , pure blend pro, cal mag, k2so4, ffof & perlite. dropped a light on one & cleaned them up a littlei'll have the walls done next time you see me10x10 goes back up in a few weeks


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 2, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks for that DST will be in touch


How bout you get in touch w me old buddy

Swampy misses who dat

Ha bah-ha bah 
Ha bah-gimme dat
RIP


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 2, 2018)

Some random pics from my garden...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NBTXWY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1516963162&sr=8-2&keywords=Clone+king


That's the one.

Adding the little baskets was an improvement. :0)

JD


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2018)

I've posted this in a couple threads, but it's too cool not to share here, as well. 
This lil butterfly is ready for spring!

hammerskush x tk tester #3


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 4, 2018)

What up crew. Been some time. Got my bb grow going still


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2018)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What up crew. Been some time. Got my bb grow going still


hey bru. good to see you about.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 4, 2018)

Sakura by Bodhi Seeds
Katsu Bubba Kush x Wookie
37daze


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Ive jabba Jones veging can't wait


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 6, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> 18 days since the flip- up to one hour a day now for the 55watt Agromax uv @ 24inView attachment 4082333600w of cob , pure blend pro, cal mag, k2so4, ffof & perlite.View attachment 4082334 dropped a light on one & cleaned them up a littleView attachment 4082336i'll have the walls done next time you see meView attachment 408234110x10 goes back up in a few weeks


bro do you attribute those purple petioles to some kind of P issue? Plants look happy as F


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 6, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> bro do you attribute those purple petioles to some kind of P issue? Plants look happy as F


I don't think it is (could be)
These are gorilla bubble clones from my last run & I think it's the glue genetics\/maybe I could've fed them a little differently & got those petioles to green up, but They had good leaf health & vigor all the way through  did have some "cupping"on one of my ruby reds fans toward the very end of flower\/\/that was the extant of my issues this last run.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 6, 2018)

Ya, plenty of cup winners and other beauties show purple petioles.

On my current grow I'm trying to keep a close eye on soil trace,micro and macro values and stay ahead of any potential shortages or unbalanced action.

I ve got a batch of well aged, twice tested media in 7 gals ready to go. Im super curious how the veg period goes. Just popping beans as we speak


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 9, 2018)

Watch out!

A lot of these ladies are preggers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 9, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Watch out!
> 
> A lot of these ladies are preggers View attachment 4086799 View attachment 4086800 View attachment 4086801 View attachment 4086802 View attachment 4086803 View attachment 4086804


Killer work! That first pic is Swampy, for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2018)

that is a fuckin jungle Swampy! Nice dark green canopy Crispy. 
awesome photos of the gardens! 
got us a new glass bong , its a Solid, very thick glass, great bubble action and smooth pull. This is the only strain I smoke anymore. Cirrus by Oregon Cannabis Authority.


----------



## zman33 (Feb 10, 2018)

TGA Agent Orange
What you guys think?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2018)

I think its Beautiful!


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2018)

zman33 said:


> View attachment 4087770 View attachment 4087771 View attachment 4087773 TGA Agent Orange
> What you guys think?


looking good @zman33


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2018)

zman33 said:


> View attachment 4087770 View attachment 4087771 View attachment 4087773 TGA Agent Orange
> What you guys think?


Sweet and frosty.


----------



## bazookajoe (Feb 11, 2018)

looking good bro. the stalk on that thing is ridiculous


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2018)

...and with a *trunk*!

I bet that she is tasty. TGA is good for flavor. :0)

(lol, yes, just as Bazooka put it ;0)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice colours to it. Well finished. I likey.

Nearly there...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2018)

Israel is leading the world in cannabis research

Medical marijuana eases pain in MORE THAN 90% of elderly patients and allows nearly 20% to stop taking painkillers, study finds




;

Researchers from Ben-Gurion University of the Negev in Israel found that among those over 65 suffering discomfort, 93.7 per cent report improvement after six months of taking cannabis.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2018)

they have been


curious old fart said:


> Israel is leading the world in cannabis research
> 
> Medical marijuana eases pain in MORE THAN 90% of elderly patients and allows nearly 20% to stop taking painkillers, study finds
> 
> ...


ahead for many years..


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2018)

and the world doesn't listen. Is it because it is Israel?


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 13, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> and the world doesn't listen. Is it because it is Israel?
> 
> 
> cof


No I think it's optirectalitis (they have a shitty outlook).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice colours to it. Well finished. I likey.
> 
> Nearly there...
> View attachment 4088988


Damn DGT, that is some bad ass growin ! is that some CAsey Jones ? very reminiscent of a massive casey jones scrog i once grew with those crazy fat frosty buds. You are a very talented grower and seem to be a real at natural growing amazing plants with huge frosty flowers on them. Nice work!and Happy Valentinces daydo you celebrate that where your from?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

Cheers Doc! No Casey in there, the big one is BB's plemon. The others are psychosis and blue pit.

As for talented haha, I'm just giving them food, water and light same as everyone does. Genetics are on point in my stable which helps enormously.

Happy Valentine's to you too. Yeah we celebrate it but me and my lass are doing it tmrw instead. Big weekend planned as it's her birthday. Fancy new Thai place on Friday then the theatre. A spa retreat on Saturday and then champagne afternoon tea at a posh art gallery overlooking the city.

I reckon that'll take care of the funds from that large plemon plant easily... worth it tho for sure.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2018)

Bet I could fuck em up good make look like they were grown under a street light lmao


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2018)

Don! New place? New girl?

Plants look awesome!

@zman33 - how do the AO girls smell?

I have a 5-pack I think I will sprout:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> and the world doesn't listen. Is it because it is Israel?
> 
> 
> cof


I don't think so. I just think most folk don't want to listen. People don't like change...even when its for the better.
I met the two guys who had medical card no1 and medical card no2 issued by the Israeli government. Cool cats as well.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Don! New place? New girl?
> 
> Plants look awesome!
> 
> ...


beautiful beans Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks - they look like they are good genetics 

On cannabis acceptance:
We have had almost 100 years of negative brainwashing propaganda from the US government. They spread that fear by making aid money dependant on following US drug conventions. I read that South American countries are ready to repeal anti coca laws.

We need a culture of acceptance, which only comes from an educated populace. Free education in the US was meant to bring about this culture. Now education in the US is shite and the US is paying the price.

Sorry about the rant.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## zman33 (Feb 14, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Don! New place? New girl?
> 
> Plants look awesome!
> 
> ...


Smells like lemon and slight diesel to me. My wife swears she smells oranges. We both agree that it smells great!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Don! New place? New girl?
> 
> Plants look awesome!
> 
> ...


Tiger style! like em Mo!

Yeah new place, new girl.  hows things your end?


----------



## zman33 (Feb 17, 2018)

TGA
Ace of Spades


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2018)

She purdy Zman!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 18, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Don! New place? New girl?
> 
> Plants look awesome!
> 
> ...


Lovely looking beans,they look massive!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

Good to see the club 600 is still going ! Im not sure im still subbed to many threads with life, but the 6ers always come through good


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Good to see the club 600 is still going ! Im not sure im still subbed to many threads with life, but the 6ers always come through good


hey jambo whats happening chav?


----------



## duchieman (Feb 19, 2018)

Here in my part of the world it is Family Day! Happy day my 600 family!!


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

Well Happy Family day 600 fam


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

DST said:


> hey jambo whats happening chav?


alright gadge, hows tricks! Hope all's good with the Fam ect... Any more sprogs ??? lol
I was hoping i caught you, i was hearing my younger brother hit you up on IG, ' The Bold Yin '
Im going to catch him later this week and get a couple of the Hot Dog pips you fixed for him. I showed me a couple snaps ( your's ). Do you still run it ?? I know the pip's were testers but the should have gem's right ??
Canny stand this clean hands game, i think i drove myself nuts with paranoia and panic sitting on a couple snips ffs. But push has came to shove and Im no waiting any longer.
Still got that cookies cut and picked up the old Pineapple i started with. The glue is still there but think the lad holding it has goosed the clone......

Mystery Cookies


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> alright gadge, hows tricks! Hope all's good with the Fam ect... Any more sprogs ??? lol
> I was hoping i caught you, i was hearing my younger brother hit you up on IG, ' The Bold Yin '
> Im going to catch him later this week and get a couple of the Hot Dog pips you fixed for him. I showed me a couple snaps ( your's ). Do you still run it ?? I know the pip's were testers but the should have gem's right ??
> Canny stand this clean hands game, i think i drove myself nuts with paranoia and panic sitting on a couple snips ffs. But push has came to shove and Im no waiting any longer.
> ...


No more Yins on this side and none are happening. I even went tonthe docs to get the snip but was saved at the bell by.my good wifes misfortune...so still working with a full shotgun...no sawn offs here lol.
Aye. yer bru was in touch. When he said he was your wee bro i thought...oh aye who-tf is this so glad he is actually yer bru. I lost the first cut of hotdog and its on my endless list of things to do. Hope he gets a gem. Dinnae be a stranger noo.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

And kisses to yer misses mate.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

DST said:


> No more Yins on this side and none are happening. I even went tonthe docs to get the snip but was saved at the bell by.my good wifes misfortune...so still working with a full shotgun...no sawn offs here lol.
> Aye. yer bru was in touch. When he said he was your wee bro i thought...oh aye who-tf is this so glad he is actually yer bru. I lost the first cut of hotdog and its on my endless list of things to do. Hope he gets a gem. Dinnae be a stranger noo.


Aye, i need to get the snip since you brought it up. Im a grandfther now :-O !! Cant be having any mistakes which im sure the lass would love to just happen.
My brother kept schtoom untill he got his drop lol, but i told him to mention it as it would seem kinda strange with the addy at the old dears which im sure the fairy has used one or three times!! He crossed something with a skittles male he managed to snag from someone else. He's just messing around with small lights in a cupboard, cowboy style as one would say !!

And kisses to yer misses mate.

She say's Hi


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

Granpa ffs geez. Drawing yer pension soon.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

Was the big 40 this past week to boot !! Still got ma hair n not a grey blade on the pitch, canny complain


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

Anyone going to Spannabis ?? My brother n half a dozen mates are booked up for 4-5 days, i was going to hop over for the weekend and crash wi them. Still undecided wi being kinda sick, epilepsy's all over the shop, med's making me sick..... Think ill go though


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

Opa at 40 lol. Good darts. Grey as fuk over here mate!!!
I was asked to put an entry in through a seed bank here (whos own harvest had 'issues'...whatever that means)....needless to say i declined.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

And on the subject of epilepsy. A friend i worked with in Amsterdam passed away last week. Had the same name as me and married a girl with my sisters name. 45 year old with a baby daughter and a young boy. Sickening.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

Blue Pit you were asking about jambo.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

Aye, i threw too many ' good ' darts !!

Geez, 45 !! Theres been so many ppl i knew past over the last 12-18 months, It really lets you know it can be anybody anytime, and make you appriciate what youve got. I saw my brother lose his dad who was also a good friend, went to bed feeling shan n never woke. Thats when i realised how much others are affected. Brutal man....


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

I also have this Blue Pit at the mo. Just started throwing nanners out at the end (as you can see). I have had it through the ringer tbh so I'll run it again maybe just to see whats what.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Aye, i threw too many ' good ' darts !!
> 
> Geez, 45 !! Theres been so many ppl i knew past over the last 12-18 months, It really lets you know it can be anybody anytime, and make you appriciate what youve got. I saw my brother lose his dad who was also a good friend, went to bed feeling shan n never woke. Thats when i realised how much others are affected. Brutal man....


lifes short....enjoy it while you can.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

Och aye man, that be the kind im after  Got that sweet Dog look.
I was peeking about and noticed theyr out of stock atm

Was the second one the first grow from seed ? Does the nanners clone out ?


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Och aye man, that be the kind im after  Got that sweet Dog look.
> I was peeking about and noticed theyr out of stock atm
> 
> Was the second one the first grow from seed ? Does the nanners clone out ?


this is the first run with this from seed.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

off to ma scratcher...doei


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

i better get going myself, the youngest yin is still up all through the night, and got yin 2 back at school tomor.
Catch you about mucker


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 21, 2018)

Lights are 18" from the tops & 15" from the side 39 days since the flip & im up to 90 min a day of Agro uv (to the point of some stress) I was gonna do the walls already, but I'm just gonna wait till these are finished.

I'm running almost 90 watts a square foot so they are getting a lot.some white skunk x lbl that are on deck in the veg closet


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 21, 2018)

Stardawg


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice. Plenty stardawg going around in Bonny Scotia eh. I asked my mate to bag me an onion for when i am over at Easter. Got a nice cottage rented up North. No neighbours for miles.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 21, 2018)

Aye man, seems to b the new cash cropper on the beat. Its nice, kush buts its not DOG Kush good  My brother n pal's drive about mad buying up whatever they can ! I had an interesting conversation with a lad earlier there about why more folks are'nt growing these fancy Cali strains. He's clearly baw deep into all the hype, buying wee jars of rediculous prices. Im no so sure some of these fruity smelling bit are legit. 

A nice cottage up north sounds just the ticket tho'


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 21, 2018)

Was checking on my clones and seeds, the Long Valley Royal Kush x Zskittles x Pineapple ( c99 ) has germed in 24hrs. I got the pip from my brother, he got a single seed of the lvrk x zskittles ( some dude on Insta ) which was a male so he put to the Pineapple cut. Intereted to see how it fairs while ive got plenty space. As i mentioned, the young guns are mad for these fancy named plants.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Stardawg
> View attachment 4093700


That looks lovely. What is the flavour like? Expensive?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 21, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Does the nanners clone out ?


I’m wondering this too. I just had some beans Hermie and got rid of them was wondering if cloning a few gens later would correct/stabilize.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 21, 2018)

So the fairy arrived in break neck speed today!!! Thank you BB! There's one other that I'm not showing. It was a great surprise and I'm keeping it to myself for now. There'll be some pellets prepared tonight!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2018)

drgreentm said:


> I’m wondering this too. I just had some beans Hermie and got rid of them was wondering if cloning a few gens later would correct/stabilize.


You often find seeds that herm do not in later cloned generations. Although the trait is still there and stressing will/can bring the trait back out. Some plants will just always herm.....
I think this happens a lot more in strains today where females are crossed with females to get new femmed strains...particularly when the parents come from already feminized strains. Just my 2cents.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Aye man, seems to b the new cash cropper on the beat. Its nice, kush buts its not DOG Kush good  My brother n pal's drive about mad buying up whatever they can ! I had an interesting conversation with a lad earlier there about why more folks are'nt growing these fancy Cali strains. He's clearly baw deep into all the hype, buying wee jars of rediculous prices. Im no so sure some of these fruity smelling bit are legit.
> 
> A nice cottage up north sounds just the ticket tho'


It's a complete load of hype bolloxs mate. Folk importing weed in small amounts to then sell up with ridiculous markups so someone can smoke a weed that's called after some unknown sweet that someone just made, purple punchsickle or such like names. Think I'll call my next cross Pie and Mash with Gravy or maybe I'll add Onions to my Hotdog strain....

Another thing that I really am not understanding. Is the mention of GRAPE in all strains that are supposed to be the dankest. Has anyone every smelled a GRAPE? They really are not that smelly in their grape form. Tasty as fuk, and when pressed they make lovely juice, that you can also (after a bit of tweaking, turn into something that gets you pissed). I agree, the flavours they contain internally are something terrific (over 2000), but the smell, well, it's a grape so it smells a bit fresh and like a fruit. But it doesn't have the pungency of a strawberry, or a banana, or a mango, pineapple etc.......excuse the rant.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

Mornings D,
I welcome the rant, I try telling them its all b.s, hype, and highly suspect. Now ive got some more ammo to work them with lol Interseting point with the grape thing, i had noticed alot of grape in amongst it all. Ive had a few puffs on what was so-called outdoor Cali bud, gelatto or that crossed, anyway it was tidy and did have real nice flavours ect. They'r grafters, run around selling ' Standard '
to buy all these wee jars of nonsence.

Pie n Mash for the win


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks lovely. What is the flavour like? Expensive?


Its got the classic Kush/fuely with a nice almost woody/nutty tone.
Just Reg prices, 2 ceni a bale. I couldnt get nowt the other week and had to buy off a lad that cost me 50 snaps for a Henry but usually reasonable prices.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

drgreentm said:


> I’m wondering this too. I just had some beans Hermie and got rid of them was wondering if cloning a few gens later would correct/stabilize.


The Dog s1's were a great example of the trait cloning out. I got a handfull of selfie pips out my maiden Dog ( which were all Fem copies ) and the trait cloned out first generation of cuttings. Good luck.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 22, 2018)

DST said:


> It's a complete load of hype bolloxs mate. Folk importing weed in small amounts to then sell up with ridiculous markups so someone can smoke a weed that's called after some unknown sweet that someone just made, purple punchsickle or such like names. Think I'll call my next cross Pie and Mash with Gravy or maybe I'll add Onions to my Hotdog strain....
> 
> Another thing that I really am not understanding. Is the mention of GRAPE in all strains that are supposed to be the dankest. Has anyone every smelled a GRAPE? They really are not that smelly in their grape form. Tasty as fuk, and when pressed they make lovely juice, that you can also (after a bit of tweaking, turn into something that gets you pissed). I agree, the flavours they contain internally are something terrific (over 2000), but the smell, well, it's a grape so it smells a bit fresh and like a fruit. But it doesn't have the pungency of a strawberry, or a banana, or a mango, pineapple etc.......excuse the rant.


Thank you D, for a long while I've been inundated with "what's this one's name or what's this one called"
my fav response is "pot" and they look at me with surprise and a bit of frustration.


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2018)

DST said:


> It's a complete load of hype bolloxs mate. Folk importing weed in small amounts to then sell up with ridiculous markups so someone can smoke a weed that's called after some unknown sweet that someone just made, purple punchsickle or such like names. Think I'll call my next cross Pie and Mash with Gravy or maybe I'll add Onions to my Hotdog strain....
> 
> Another thing that I really am not understanding. Is the mention of GRAPE in all strains that are supposed to be the dankest. Has anyone every smelled a GRAPE? They really are not that smelly in their grape form. Tasty as fuk, and when pressed they make lovely juice, that you can also (after a bit of tweaking, turn into something that gets you pissed). I agree, the flavours they contain internally are something terrific (over 2000), but the smell, well, it's a grape so it smells a bit fresh and like a fruit. But it doesn't have the pungency of a strawberry, or a banana, or a mango, pineapple etc.......excuse the rant.


Good rant...

My people get upset with me,cause I put all the nugs together...
Just smoke the shit..


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2018)

nothing like a salad G


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2018)

Just like to say. I have been listening to a lot of MC Eiht recently. I have all his original CDs with CMW. And he is still the shizz. Go the OGs

when i get really fucked up later I'll post the first line to a song i had to try and sing at Yins school...lmfao.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2018)

that good shtuff.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

DST said:


> that good shtuff.
> View attachment 4094217


What is it? It looks like a few years worth of ear wax lol

If you make an onion strain to go with your hotdog you could also use to make Livers and onions and Cheese and onion strains.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks lovely. What is the flavour like? Expensive?


Just grabbed this 7g for 60 bar oscar. Theres 2 phenos a green n a purple. Imo the green has more flav. At this time of the year most things around these parts turn purple, this would have been the green one lol.


( edit ) I'll try find a nug off the purp one >>>>>>>>


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

DST said:


> Just like to say. I have been listening to a lot of MC Eiht recently. I have all his original CDs with CMW. And he is still the shizz. Go the OGs
> 
> when i get really fucked up later I'll post the first line to a song i had to try and sing at Yins school...lmfao.


I'll be waiting about for that like !!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Just grabbed this 7g for 60 bar oscar. Theres 2 phenos a green n a purple. Imo the green has more flav. At this time of the year most things around these parts turn purple, this would have been the green one lol.
> View attachment 4094255
> View attachment 4094256
> ( edit ) I'll try find a nug off the purp one >>>>>>>>View attachment 4094267


It's got a tight trim on it. Very nice


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What is it? It looks like a few years worth of ear wax lol
> 
> If you make an onion strain to go with your hotdog you could also use to make Livers and onions and Cheese and onion strains.


Its bubble hash just out the bag, chopped up and drying. Some I'll press and some smoke as is.

And i like the thinking....a whole new savoury line


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I'll be waiting about for that like !!


lol...was crashed oot by 10 on the couch. Afternoon beer drinking does that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

DST said:


> that good shtuff.
> View attachment 4094217


ooooh err what micron?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Just grabbed this 7g for 60 bar oscar. Theres 2 phenos a green n a purple. Imo the green has more flav. At this time of the year most things around these parts turn purple, this would have been the green one lol.
> View attachment 4094255
> View attachment 4094256
> ( edit ) I'll try find a nug off the purp one >>>>>>>>View attachment 4094267


looks the business but 70 a farmers daughter man wtf?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks the business but 70 a farmers daughter man wtf?


It was 60, but aye still pricey. Could have got an oswald for 2 ceni, i suppose why you get less it costs that wee bit more. Im sure the lad is driving down south to buy it, or somewhere not local. This same lad has a full room going and has the gglue, Cookies and Pineapple, but is maybe the worst grower ive came across in prob forever lol. Spend all his time n £ running around buying up other folks gear to sell ?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

Sounds like a real pro! Haha. We should blather about a business opportunity....


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooh err what micron?


thats 70-120mu.....which reminds me. Time for a tester


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 24, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sounds like a real pro! Haha. We should blather about a business opportunity....


Im down for that gadgie! You still got my No. ?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 24, 2018)

A ' little ' Karma Genetics Sour Power O.G


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2018)

Think it's in the bb email jambo lad.


----------



## Figgy (Feb 26, 2018)

Sup fellas. Hope everyone has been well. I touched bases with Oldman and thought I should say hello in here. I had to stop growing due to my son getting too old and curious about the “storage room” of our house. I knew the time would come, and it sucks, but it had to be done. Anyway, pics look awesome as usual for the 600, and I hope everyone is safe. Maybe one day things will change in this state to legally grow, and if/when that happens I’ll have some stuff to share. Otherwise I’m just sitting here, smokeless and jealous of all the stuff y’all have going. Sober life is good, but damn I miss it and growing. Be good!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2018)

Figgy said:


> Sup fellas. Hope everyone has been well. I touched bases with Oldman and thought I should say hello in here. I had to stop growing due to my son getting too old and curious about the “storage room” of our house. I knew the time would come, and it sucks, but it had to be done. Anyway, pics look awesome as usual for the 600, and I hope everyone is safe. Maybe one day things will change in this state to legally grow, and if/when that happens I’ll have some stuff to share. Otherwise I’m just sitting here, smokeless and jealous of all the stuff y’all have going. Sober life is good, but damn I miss it and growing. Be good!


I have had this thought as well about my boys. We wish you well bru. Stay strong.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 1, 2018)

Gorilla bubble, ruby red, & starfighter 7wks on sat.. 'bout 10 days to gobacked off the uv by 30 min, still givin them an hour a day @24" Just transplanted 8white skunk x lbl, og kush, bubbas gift, chronic x northern lights & a gb clone.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Gorilla bubble, ruby red, & starfighter 7wks on sat.. 'bout 10 days to goView attachment 4098389backed off the uv by 30 min, still givin them an hour a day @24"View attachment 4098392View attachment 4098400 View attachment 4098407Just transplanted 8white skunk x lbl, og kush, bubbas gift, chronic x northern lights & a gb clone.


looks like they are trying to do a runner out the door. Nice stuff!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 1, 2018)

Meanwhile in Scotland:
 
The young'ins r building


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 1, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Think it's in the bb email jambo lad.


Holy Shizzle Donald, Nice shot's!!
I'll mail you after my scran, just been oot in the freeze, to get some papers n beers. This snow is going to cause problems man!!


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 1, 2018)

35 days.. Jack herer. . NEED a fish eye lens to get the rest of her in the pic...


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 2, 2018)

Is that a steel rebar holding her upright ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2018)

lmao looks like it! 

the yins been building igloos!? class. just slushy shite our way just now. been cycling to work no bother still


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey guys, lil breeding project just finishing up. Bunch of old timers testing them on Overgrow. Will be dropping them very soon at The Danky Bank @theDankyBank on instagram.

     

Hehe excuse the bird, that was to a friend I sent these to.

Anyway, lots of fun dank stuff coming out that I can’t be more excited about

Here’s a list of some of the crosses being made. Not all are listed atm but y’all get the idea... thanks for checking em out!

Tagalong: GSC thin mint cut x Sakura


Sassaby: Fainting Goat x Durban Punch


Dorayaki: Banana Kush x Sakura


Icculus: Banana Kush x Bruce/Apollo11


Lengthwise: Afkansastan x (Katsu Bubba Kush x Wookie)


Kung: Durban Punch x Sakura


Cerasus: Murkle x (Katsu Bubba Kush x Wookie)


Unnamed

(Bruce Banner 3 x Apollo11Genius-f3)F2s


NL5 1989 Ortega x Durban Punch


GSC forum cut x Durban Punch (DP from tropical seeds)


Fainting Goat x BruceBanner3/Apollo11f3genius


Cherry Lime Haze x Bruce Banner3 / Apollo11f3genius


Jäger 1 x Sakura


Jäger 2 x Sakura

@whodatnation check em out brother!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 2, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao looks like it!
> 
> the yins been building igloos!? class. just slushy shite our way just now. been cycling to work no bother still


They'r using the recycling tubs to compact blocks, must be 10 Ft. tall, it freezin awsome lol.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 2, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Is that a steel rebar holding her upright ??


Metal plant stake...


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 2, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Metal plant stake...


They look like they need it  Nice work.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 5, 2018)

Nursing a fallen soldier. This wee one started life really good and all of a sudden went sick on me. I left it and neglected it and it starting growing life again, but the stem was very brown and sickly, so I buried the petiole and I'm pretty certain roots have taken there now, and as you can see, the old stem is greening up. I love this craft! 

That said, I think I've figured out what is causing all my problems as of late and would like some feedback from you guys. I recently purchased, after all these years, my first PH pen. I checked the PH of some tap water I filled into a 5 gallon container and had sitting for a couple of days and I'm getting just above 8. Recently we had a warm spell that melted a whole lot of snow really fast, causing lots of flooding. I think that it's at times like this that the city may be treating our water pretty heavy when this sort of thing happens. There's a noticeable increase in the smell of chlorine but I'm guessing maybe more than just that. Do you guys think a PH of 8, used in soil, is too high and could be my problems? Am I on the right track do you think? 

Anyway, I used a little white vinegar to bring a couple of litres down to 6.0 ish to water my BB's last night. They seem good this morning.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2018)

8 sure does seem high to me Duchieman. 6.7ish in soil me thinks.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 5, 2018)

24 BB's went down. 17 came up, so far.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice lineup!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 5, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Nice lineup!


Yes sir! I've grown four of them before. The Firballs and Plemon are new to me. I think two Plemon came up and all 4 Fireballs sprung up. In fact, they were the first, right alongside the Psycho Killers.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2018)

Funny about the ph pen duchie. been doing no till and had some deficiencies last run so thought I'd check my phs....be the first time since we used paper tests in the 90s lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2018)

Saying that. the ph pen has been in its box sitting on my 'in tray' in my office for the last month lol.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 5, 2018)

DST said:


> Saying that. the ph pen has been in its box sitting on my 'in tray' in my office for the last month lol.


I just couldn't figure out what the problem could be. I was using fresh soils and nutrients and starting out slow, and everything would be doing good and then all of a sudden they'd take a turn south. I never bought a ph pen before because they used to be pretty pricey, if I recall correctly. Upwards of $100. This one was around 30 so I threw it in my cart. The water I tested had been sitting for at least two days now and sat around 8.1. I mixed 8L of that water with fish, kelp and molasses at a half recommended dose. It brought the ph down to 5.7ish so I topped it up with more 8.1 water to get it above 6. I know that the consensus believes that soil is a natural buffer and that it shouldn't be a concern, but if this solves my problem and all I have to do is take the simple step to measure first, I'll be happy to do that.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2018)

Damn nor-easters we're expecting another storm tomorrow 15" fri and another foot to 18"
tomorrow thru thurs. Spring time in the North East ain't it wonderful.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2018)

duchieman said:


> I just couldn't figure out what the problem could be. I was using fresh soils and nutrients and starting out slow, and everything would be doing good and then all of a sudden they'd take a turn south. I never bought a ph pen before because they used to be pretty pricey, if I recall correctly. Upwards of $100. This one was around 30 so I threw it in my cart. The water I tested had been sitting for at least two days now and sat around 8.1. I mixed 8L of that water with fish, kelp and molasses at a half recommended dose. It brought the ph down to 5.7ish so I topped it up with more 8.1 water to get it above 6. I know that the consensus believes that soil is a natural buffer and that it shouldn't be a concern, but if this solves my problem and all I have to do is take the simple step to measure first, I'll be happy to do that.


Your fresh soil hot? try a runoff test and see if its too hot also are they damping off?
I regularly used water with a ph of 7.2 but 8 is real high , it's as high as salt water.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)

bang on they are, Jah nicely done man.

Just taken that Plemon down.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2018)

duchieman said:


> 24 BB's went down. 17 came up, so far. View attachment 4100519 View attachment 4100520 View attachment 4100521 View attachment 4100522


look at you with yer printed labels.....I have to squint to read the small felt tip writing on the miniscule labels I used, lmfao.

I got a couple of Heir o the Dogs broke ground, a Dessert Breath, and some other goodies that I can't remember...oh yeh, Engineers Dream. 

edit: I am sure there's some others too....need to take a looksy.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Your fresh soil hot? try a runoff test and see if its too hot also are they damping off?
> I regularly used water with a ph of 7.2 but 8 is real high , it's as high as salt water.


It could be. It's Pro-Mix with Myco straight out of the bag with some worm castings added to the bottom layer when I transplanted. Other than that, nothing else was added. I haven't tried a run off test but I will. In the meantime everyone seems happy and doing well. It's a bagseed run that I started while waiting to get my hands of good genetics. A mix of various Kush's and such I've purchased over the last while. Nothing labelled and nothing's getting cloned. Just grow, chop, and smoke to get be by until my BB crop comes in, which I have a couple of those Plemons in the queue! Holy shite they're pretty. Talk about bag appeal.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 7, 2018)

DST said:


> look at you with yer printed labels.....I have to squint to read the small felt tip writing on the miniscule labels I used, lmfao.
> 
> I got a couple of Heir o the Dogs broke ground, a Dessert Breath, and some other goodies that I can't remember...oh yeh, Engineers Dream.
> 
> edit: I am sure there's some others too....need to take a looksy.


 LOL. I got tired of losing track of my plants cuz of my lazy ass ways and everything I'd try would wear off or wipe away. You should see my camera gear. Even my batteries are labelled.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2018)

haha, 
like the avatar btw duchie!!!


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks. The actual photo was taken by my buddy Jim who does this old time wet plate photography. The other puzzle like image was done by a photographer friend I met in Amsterdam when we were there, Ivan, who's from Milan and now lives in Seville. He's a film photographer who does a lot of cool street stuff. 

http://www.michaeljulius.ca/Homepage-II/Yesterday-Today/


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 9, 2018)

Afkansastan full of beans after her love session with my Sakura (Katsu Bubba Kush x Wookie) by Bodhi. The Afkansastan smells like fresh asphalt and burnt rubber over a bed of cherries. Calling the progeny of this cross Lengthwise... bc you’ll be laid out flat after a couple tokes.

Probably most excited about this cross and the Durban Punch x Sakura which will be called “Kung”.

Woot woot!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2018)

Some shots from the garden, NL x Chronic, Thunder Trix, Colorado Thunder Fuck, Franks Gift. Most are about 5 weeks in.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 12, 2018)

Got the walls done & put some dope in the closet.just up potted the white skunk, chronic x northern lights, bubba's gift & an og kush. 
dropped the lights from 24 to 18/6


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

Vertical girls.
Got the 600 and the 315 vegging them. With a split in the lighting. 315 comes on then the 600 for most of the day then back to the 315 only for the last few hours of the evening. Pic is with the 315 on.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 12, 2018)

That be the ' Ring of Fire ' ^^^^^


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> That be the ' Ring of Fire ' ^^^^^


mmmn
maybe have a ruby murray at the weekend


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2018)

DST said:


> mmmn
> maybe have a ruby murray at the weekend


What's a ruby murray D?


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> What's a ruby murray D?


A curry


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2018)

Ruh Roh....I recall what "Ring of Fire": can mean and worry about prying. :0)

I fell into a burning Ring Of Fire.
I fell down, down, down.

LMAO....Oh well, my mind and all....


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Ruh Roh....I recall what "Ring of Fire": can mean and worry about prying. :0)
> 
> I fell into a burning Ring Of Fire.
> I fell down, down, down.
> ...


depends how hot the curry is JD


----------



## Javadog (Mar 12, 2018)

I should be better prepared for international conversations.

LOL, too provincial! :0)


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

Being at the end of the day can leave ones mind a tad....flippity wooohaaa. Especially when having dealt with little peoples minds.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 14, 2018)

Jam Cookies
 
Bubble done no too bad


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 14, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Jam Cookies
> View attachment 4105309
> Bubble done no too bad
> View attachment 4105310 View attachment 4105310


You do get a nice selection of weed. 
Round here if it isn't Livers or Cheese no one is interested.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2018)

Fb taster heading tour way shortly fell


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 15, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fb taster heading tour way shortly fell


Can hardly wait. The F.B ive got a love affair going bk to visiting DST and trying some. Its been something i cant forget or stop hunting for


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 15, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> You do get a nice selection of weed.
> Round here if it isn't Livers or Cheese no one is interested.


This is MY ( nobody else's ) gsc cut lol  The livers was my first clone only and proper genetics, ive got a spot for her too


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 16, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> This is MY ( nobody else's ) gsc cut lol  The livers was my first clone only and proper genetics, ive got a spot for her too


Is it the original gsc? 
I've just got Livers back


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2018)

@curious old fart hope you get better soon mate. I'm in the same boat....whole family down with the flu, horrible to see with the Yins foo of it.
And yup. The cab needs attention. Pic is kind of deceiving as it.looks ok...but its a total jungle ffs.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 17, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Is it the original gsc?
> I've just got Livers back


I believe its a Cali Connection first batch, but an early GSC not a cross. Ive tried the ' Forum cut ', Sin mints and 1 or 2 cookie crosses but none as tasty as this cut. I just sent off the one good cut i had spare, when the one i have is good for cut's ill give you a shout if interested. The young lad's that go round buying up all the flavours prefer it to most things including gglue. Got a strong earthy kush/chem taste, with nice kinda floral/lavander tones

Looking Lush DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 17, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I believe its a Cali Connection first batch, but an early GSC not a cross. Ive tried the ' Forum cut ', Sin mints and 1 or 2 cookie crosses but none as tasty as this cut. I just sent off the one good cut i had spare, when the one i have is good for cut's ill give you a shout if interested. The young lad's that go round buying up all the flavours prefer it to most things including gglue. Got a strong earthy kush/chem taste, with nice kinda floral/lavander tones
> 
> Looking Lush DST


Did you want a Livers? I've just got it back


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2018)

Here is an article worth reading

The Science Behind Purple Kush, and the Colors of Cannabis
http://sciencevibe.com/2018/03/16/the-science-behind-purple-kush-and-the-colors-of-cannabis/


cof


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Don how's the seven going don't forget a out is Irish homeboy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2018)

Some snips went in the bog when i tore down last week. Fresh batch are in cooking tho


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 18, 2018)

White skunk, chronic x northern lights, og kush & a weird little "bubba's gift"wish some males would show up bubba's gift
-out 600


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> wish some males would show up


males are like buses....none around then loads show up when you don't need em

@curious old fart A wee fat webbed one... Heir o The Dog.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 18, 2018)

Did any one know 14th March was steak and blow job day? FFS how I miss that one lol

Pic of flower tent just after 48 hours of darkness 
 
Usual with some new new...first run for the glue, mint julep, strawberry sour larry, jawa pie and jumped on the hype train with some Wedding Cake BX1. 

Last nights smoke + caps
 
Bud is Golden Retriever #6 (jews gold x ultimate chem), shatter from a mate, 90u dry sift (+magic cat hair) 90u hash, 50mg and 80mg canna caps

In the paper
 

Hit the spot and then some, flavour was out of this world. I wanted to finish it but woke up this morning with some left in the ash tray...finished it for breakfast after my dog walk


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2018)

DST said:


> males are like buses....none around then loads show up when you don't need em
> 
> @curious old fart A wee fat webbed one... Heir o The Dog.
> View attachment 4107683


Healthy looking young 'in. Dog has fat leaves, though not that fat.....but definitely leaning that way.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 18, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Did you want a Livers? I've just got it back


Soon as i get the tent up ill do ya a swap. Just waiting on some new corners, i burst all but one when i had to do a qiuck shift 'DGnT style lol.' But na sweat mate, Mr West was first in line, budolskie is going to sort him with a cookie after i sent him the better of the 2 cut's i had. It was more important to me to get the cut passed out. I can get another.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fb taster heading tour way shortly fell


Winding me up!!!!!
You must have been on the brown ale gadgie!! I got Plemon and B.Pitt. lol. That Plemon is unique, i get lots of differet bits n pieces of lemon this n that but the plemon has its on fresh lemony/piney smell with the gass/fuely coming through in the smoke. Just rolling a Blue Pitt #. Ive tried a couple other pheno's, this one has the Deep blue/Liver's smell/flav coming through nicley with the kush, Sweet ?? Really nice, cant stop sniffin my fingers


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2018)

Dog



cof


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2018)

Ooooh! Nice. :0)


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Soon as i get the tent up ill do ya a swap. Just waiting on some new corners, i burst all but one when i had to do a qiuck shift 'DGnT style lol.' But na sweat mate, Mr West was first in line, budolskie is going to sort him with a cookie after i sent him the better of the 2 cut's i had. It was more important to me to get the cut passed out. I can get another.
> 
> 
> Winding me up!!!!!
> You must have been on the brown ale gadgie!! I got Plemon and B.Pitt. lol. That Plemon is unique, i get lots of differet bits n pieces of lemon this n that but the plemon has its on fresh lemony/piney smell with the gass/fuely coming through in the smoke. Just rolling a Blue Pitt #. Ive tried a couple other pheno's, this one has the Deep blue/Liver's smell/flav coming through nicley with the kush, Sweet ?? Really nice, cant stop sniffin my fingers


For sure. the BP pheno at the moment is Deep Blue leaning, nice yielder. Nice and sweet as well.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Healthy looking young 'in. Dog has fat leaves, though not that fat.....but definitely leaning that way.
> 
> 
> cof


All the wee yins have got the chubby leaf thing going on. = happy DST face


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Winding me up!!!!!
> You must have been on the brown ale gadgie!! I got Plemon and B.Pitt. lol. That Plemon is unique, i get lots of differet bits n pieces of lemon this n that but the plemon has its on fresh lemony/piney smell with the gass/fuely coming through in the smoke. Just rolling a Blue Pitt #. Ive tried a couple other pheno's, this one has the Deep blue/Liver's smell/flav coming through nicley with the kush, Sweet ?? Really nice, cant stop sniffin my fingers


hahahah sorry man i might have had a shandy or two when I put em in the post... aye it's a corker that BP pheno man.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 20, 2018)

I crossed Dog with a Honeybee male. Will be putting a couple into flower soon, along with Smelly Cherry and DB x SC. Started up some new Fireballs today. Hoping to get the "dogshit" pheno again. I'm lovin' that "heir of the dog"! I've had a few over the years that looked like that.


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 20, 2018)

Girl Scout Cookies and Mega Jackpot (Jack Herer x White Widow) under 600 watt HPS. 4 plants mainlined and topped 3 times each for a total of 32 mains. Dutch seeds, hella frosty.

Canopy:
 

Girl Scout Cookies:
 

Mega Jackpot:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2018)

blast from the past, sup sid!

hmmm that dog shit caramello pheno haha


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 21, 2018)

DST said:


> All the wee yins have got the chubby leaf thing going on. = happy DST face


I got a wee chubby too 
 
It the 'so-called zpine ' my young brother done. Deff not pineapple like, her leaves are very narrow/long/pointy. Just hope the male lvrk x zkittles was legit :-/ whats the Heir o the Dog d ?


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2018)

Heir o the Dog is a cross by our curious brother cof, The Dog x Herijauna.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2018)

DST said:


> Heir o the Dog is a cross by our curious brother cof, The Dog x Herijauna.


There's some genetics for you!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> There's some genetics for you!


This dog is an outstanding strain. It has potential.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 21, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> This dog is an outstanding strain. It has potential.
> 
> 
> cof


One of my top 10's.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2018)

Well I put some plants outside yesterday.......of course it's pissing down with rain today, lmfao. Going away for a wee Higland break next week so I am starting my light dep girls off indoors (just the first 2 weeks to get em into the flowery groove). By which time I'll be back and on duty to cover them up each night (zzzzzz). 
Going to be staying in a cottage at the foot of this mountain >>> can't wait.





Its called Schiehallion which is one of the Munros in Scotland. Also called Fairy Mountain lol. We'll be hiking it of course.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiehallion


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 22, 2018)

White skunk, og kush, chronic x northern lights & bubbas gifti cut all the big fans off these(that flower in the middle is a "party cup" competition I'm in)couple days after I cut the fans off, 
flip them all except the bg in a week 735watts 7sq ft2 more white skunk & some reveg work under a 4K 315 nanolux, when I get to blooming em ill throw a timber on the side.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 23, 2018)

BIG Conker leaves @jacrispy . Lush.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2018)

TGIFF!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mohican said:


> TGIFF!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Agreed, time to hot box this bitch! Cheers!


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2018)

Mohican said:


> TGIFF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slainte mhath bru!!!

Am gonna ignore the coke Mo  And Dam, you still have an 18yr bottle. They have stopped making them now.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 24, 2018)

Starting to look like a garden  Everythings in full grow mode and can see changes daily. The seedlings are doing grand, Pineapples taking over the whole light for herself, cookies growing lots of new growth.

I fired up my new heated prop with some seeds in root riot cubes. I was reading a thingy that said seeds are best kept in dark untill sprouted. Ive always kepy my clones n seedlings out direct light untill they'r rocking but not dark ??


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a friend who is a retired lawyer who has long enjoyed burning cannabis flowers. I recently introduced him to vaping concentrates and this was his reply

"SHEEEEEEIIIIIIIIT baby......i ain't makin' no rope no mo'!!!!"

turn on a senior citizen today. They will appreciate it....... and you can teach an old dog new tricks.


cof


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 24, 2018)

More pics of the Afkansastan 
 

Pre Release of Genetics currently available on strainly or just hit me up on instagram at @theDankyBank

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Gorgeous day here in Colorado!

@whodatnation still trying to get in touch my dude. Have some Kung seeds for you to absolutely slay this season with!


Limited Comic Book Genetics Release


**Porthole Pirate**: Dragonsblood HashPlant (G13 dom) x Sakura


**Sassaby**: Fainting Goat x Sakura 


**Lengthwise**: Afkansastan x Sakura


**Kung**: Durban Punch x Sakura


**Purple Sake v1**: Jäger 1 x Sakura


**SEC**: PAC-10 x Sakura


**Emerald Stone**: Northern Lights #5 1989 x Durban Punch


**Hiroshima aka Hiro** : BruceBanner#3/Apollo11f3Genius #2 x Sakura


**Marukawa**: Indiana Bubblegum x Sakura


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2018)

The joys of government involvement

California's cannabis industry is facing a crisis of capitalism
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/californias-cannabis-industry-is-facing-a-crisis-of-capitalism/ar-BBKpAsZ?ocid=spartandhp


cof


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 24, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> The joys of government involvement
> 
> California's cannabis industry is facing a crisis of capitalism
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/californias-cannabis-industry-is-facing-a-crisis-of-capitalism/ar-BBKpAsZ?ocid=spartandhp
> ...


Some of the loopholes are bad there but I actually prefer big companies taking over all of this, much safer and cheaper than small farms in the long run when done right (look at alcohol after prohibition was lifted, same exact thing). We are seeing a lot of bad products being offered by small farm growers, with mold and pesticides. This industry will be heavily regulated, which it should be if legal, and big companies are more equipped to handle that. Look at beer, there are a lot of local brews still available that are for the connoisseur, but we also have the big companies that everyone loves as well. We just don't have the shady brewers in their garage selling to stores because they can afford the cheap licenses, expensive licenses help to weed out the pretenders. Again, don't like some of the loopholes in this one though. Also, now that weed has been legal here in Oregon for a while you know what most people do anyways? Grow their own stuff and share with friends, there is so much free supply here lol. The shops are for medical patients (which is not addressed in this article) or tourists, nothing more.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2018)

twagner23 said:


> Some of the loopholes are bad there but I actually prefer big companies taking over all of this, much safer and cheaper than small farms in the long run when done right (look at alcohol after prohibition was lifted, same exact thing). We are seeing a lot of bad products being offered by small farm growers, with mold and pesticides. This industry will be heavily regulated, which it should be if legal, and big companies are more equipped to handle that. Look at beer, there are a lot of local brews still available that are for the connoisseur, but we also have the big companies that everyone loves as well. We just don't have the shady brewers in their garage selling to stores because they can afford the cheap licenses, expensive licenses help to weed out the pretenders. Again, don't like some of the loopholes in this one though. Also, now that weed has been legal here in Oregon for a while you know what most people do anyways? Grow their own stuff and share with friends, there is so much free supply here lol. The shops are for medical patients (which is not addressed in this article) or tourists, nothing more.


Sorry but i disagree. Restrictions to trade and entry to trade through trade barriers is not good for an industry. You point out the alcohol industry which i think is a perfect example. 1000s of micro breweries, small wine producers as another example, producing top quality produce. Why cant a small company produce qualoty product??. Large alcohol producers (particularly wine companies purchase their grapes through cooperatives i.e small producers). 
It will go this way but it will be sad to see large swaithes of the industry controlled by a couple of Microsoftesque weed firms with profits being taken away to the top 1%....again.


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 25, 2018)

DST said:


> Sorry but i disagree. Restrictions to trade and entry to trade through trade barriers is not good for an industry. You point out the alcohol industry which i think is a perfect example. 1000s of micro breweries, small wine producers as another example, producing top quality produce. Why cant a small company produce qualoty product??. Large alcohol producers (particularly wine companies purchase their grapes through cooperatives i.e small producers).
> It will go this way but it will be sad to see large swaithes of the industry controlled by a couple of Microsoftesque weed firms with profits being taken away to the top 1%....again.


I think you missed me saying there are still small, local brewing companies (that produce great products) just like there will always be small, local growers that survive. The ones who won't are the pretenders. To think big companies won't take over during legalization is a pipe dream, the only thing I care about is quality, regulated product. They could hand out cheap licenses to everyone I guess and just let it all go unregulated, but that won't happen either. Eventually it will be just like alcohol is today, which is the model that played itself out through competition. You can buy high quality wines, beers that cost more (and from more local companies) or you can buy lower quality budget stuff (which surprise, is much more popular than expensive stuff), either way it is still safe to consume. You will be able to do the same with weed. The only time I have an issue is when licenses are controlled through loopholes and unfair practices by States. To be honest though, no nationwide, big companies are going to move in until it is legalized Nationally because it's too large of a risk at the fed level.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 25, 2018)

DST said:


> Sorry but i disagree. Restrictions to trade and entry to trade through trade barriers is not good for an industry. You point out the alcohol industry which i think is a perfect example. 1000s of micro breweries, small wine producers as another example, producing top quality produce. Why cant a small company produce qualoty product??. Large alcohol producers (particularly wine companies purchase their grapes through cooperatives i.e small producers).
> It will go this way but it will be sad to see large swaithes of the industry controlled by a couple of Microsoftesque weed firms with profits being taken away to the top 1%....again.


Yep. Fuck getting weed from cargil and m0nsanto.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 25, 2018)

I was reading a thing that said plants will express their sex after just 2 days of light deprivision. So i can take the new seeds out for a couple nights at the 12 hrs, then back into veg. and they should show sex while growing on. Can you comment on this @DST


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice to be on a run of photo periods again let's see how this progresses lol


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 26, 2018)

Getting real close to flipping these..
Raised the lights & im gonna take all the undergrowth today. think I got one white skunk male in the back
To deal with as soon as he shows a little more.been giving em pbp, rw, calmag & seaplex


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2018)

twagner23 said:


> I think you missed me saying there are still small, local brewing companies (that produce great products) just like there will always be small, local growers that survive. The ones who won't are the pretenders. To think big companies won't take over during legalization is a pipe dream, the only thing I care about is quality, regulated product. They could hand out cheap licenses to everyone I guess and just let it all go unregulated, but that won't happen either. Eventually it will be just like alcohol is today, which is the model that played itself out through competition. You can buy high quality wines, beers that cost more (and from more local companies) or you can buy lower quality budget stuff (which surprise, is much more popular than expensive stuff), either way it is still safe to consume. You will be able to do the same with weed. The only time I have an issue is when licenses are controlled through loopholes and unfair practices by States. To be honest though, no nationwide, big companies are going to move in until it is legalized Nationally because it's too large of a risk at the fed level.


I didn't miss that bit. I think we are on the same page there.
I am just against industries having large barriers to trade. And they come in the guises of licenses that you have to pay large sums of money for. I am totally against anything that reduces small businesses or individuals having or being able to have them.
Politics in the US is right spectrum on the whole. With that should come a laissez faire attitude to trade and industry. Stop making people jump through hoops of burning fire to earn a crust.
And re large Weed companies or ones owned by larger organisations...The model seems to be getting a whole lot of criticism from the public im Canada. LPs with shwag weed infused with pesticides tsk tsk big biz.
And yes i agree. Big business will take a very large share of the pie. And folks happy to buy the cheap products will keep that alive forever-more across all walks of life. Simple supply and demand i guess.
I for one would be buying Mom and Pop1/8ths if the choice was there and that was my situation...not Coca Cola Lemon chop 1/8ths.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I was reading a thing that said plants will express their sex after just 2 days of light deprivision. So i can take the new seeds out for a couple nights at the 12 hrs, then back into veg. and they should show sex while growing on. Can you comment on this @DST


its a race...do it. bet i can do it faster haha. Fuck knows about that lad. Plants take at least 2 days to do most things lol. show sex in 2 days...who knows.
either way plants are fairly hardy towards our silly experimenting so i am sure you could try it without causing too much stress and damage to the plant


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Getting real close to flipping these..
> Raised the lights & im gonna take all the undergrowth today.View attachment 4112168View attachment 4112169 think I got one white skunk male in the back
> To deal with as soon as he shows a little more.View attachment 4112170been giving em pbp, rw, calmag & seaplex


super healthy. nice as bru.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 26, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Getting real close to flipping these..
> Raised the lights & im gonna take all the undergrowth today.View attachment 4112168View attachment 4112169 think I got one white skunk male in the back
> To deal with as soon as he shows a little more.View attachment 4112170been giving em pbp, rw, calmag & seaplex


Looking great as always. I think you're on of the guys on here that flies under the radar with your grows man. Keep it up.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 26, 2018)

hey everyone nice healthy plants!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 28, 2018)

A little bit Cookies. My bro flowered a cut under his 250 red cfl he uses for playing about making seeds.He done the light depv. and got 13 grams dried nice nugs. No too shabby.

Wish he had hit this when chucking the on the Pineapple.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sannie's has Herijuana fems in stock again get 'em while you can!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2018)

Good Idea OM. I did that, and added the Fem Mix for fun. Thanks.


2 Shackzilla
2_ Madberry_
2 Sannie's Jack
I can see how Sannie rolls. :0)


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm pissed cuz my car's in the shop and I can't get beer for opening day! oh yeah and I'm in the 600club twice ..well one is a thousand but I have it on six so that _still_ counts!
-good luck!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 29, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Good Idea OM. I did that, and added the Fem Mix for fun. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 2 Shackzilla
> ...


I grabed 10 Herijuana, 5 Shackzilla, 5 Madchem that ate my seed budget for a while.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2018)

My favorite from sannie's is extrema, which I don't find in his inventory.
I got the seeds in '09 and am still running her. She is a herijuana/chem dog cross, before he feminized her.
That and dog are the 2 most requested strains.....and both have excellent medical use.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've heard nothing but positive on the fem Herijuana and the others just sounded good.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 31, 2018)

So its finally time to set up the tent, Going to be a soil run since theyr already in dirt im not going to flower the cookies and keep it as mother. I'll grab some coco for new clones, suppose i could get the new seedlings into coco now ?-)
Getting a few airpot's and a couple fabric ones to try them, i always done well with the air pots. 
Ive read/heard all the different opinions on better flavours groing in soil, but these GSC really surprise me, not just the smell/taste but colour !!
The Blue ones:

HUGE calyxe's


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 31, 2018)

Starting to look like a grow. Pineapple is taking over, had to lst it before it takes all the light. Once I move the light up ill juggle them about so they all get good light. Got to keep the seedlings in these 1 ltr pots. I love these pot noodle pots shape, the 12% extra free ones are even better. Tall and they re-pot perfectly into the air pots. The Hotdog and Zpine seedlings are looking good, both got a nice smell with a little rub. Cookies starting to grow good again, not sure if to cut half it away, its like it was taken in flower and there's an inch at the top trying to put out 3-shoots and its not looking as good as all the new growth. I'll let it be just now and see how it grows.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2018)

Your Cookies really did nail it!

I am going to have to grow mine out again to see what it can really do.
The tester-grows that I am doing, with 25 new, different breeds make it
really hard to optimize any plants experience.

I can add that I took down a new record yesterday: 46 Days

This was a Critical Kush from Barney's Farm. It was under an LEC which I 
have found to shorten grow times, but c'mon! :0)

Here it is:
 
A lower:
 
I am sure that it could have gone another week, but it is showing the required signs and
I am curious! :0) I will run it again.

Be well, and Happy Easter

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter to all Christians.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2018)

Sannie's? My first pack of seeds came from there. It was Jackhammer regulars. They were monster plants. 

Preparing for fungal tea.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 2, 2018)

So this is my misfit garden of bagseed. There's a group of them, all in plastic pots, that are doing fantastic. Healthy af. But, as you can see a bit in one of the photos, I'm having an issue with a group of them that are all in brand new fabric pots. They were all transplanted at the same time and fed the same feed and time. I'm pretty certain the soil is the same but the fabric ones may be recycled, but not certain. The others are definitely ProMix. Anyway, that's that, but I have a BB garden that is coming along really well, and I'm happy.  Photos to come.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 3, 2018)

plc & a nano up high with a timber on the side Flipped the switch on everything a few days ago nano lec & growers choice de lec...
BOTH work great, but the gc's ballast runs hot as fuck.
The nano' ballast runs Luke warm white skunk & bubbas gift under those ceramics gorilla bubble, starfighter, cookie wreck
Reveg work under a photon 180new shoots on everything ooh variegation
-out 600


----------



## Javadog (Apr 3, 2018)

You Veg properly.....nice, full growth.

My T-8s and HOT-5s do their level best and decently at that, but I will need a proper Veg Tent some time.

I think that I might use the LEC-315 tent for that. Good spectrum for that too....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 3, 2018)

Had to throw one of my 600's back up missed it too much and too many newbs running off at the mouth in the LED section........


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2018)

DST said:


> All the wee yins have got the chubby leaf thing going on. = happy DST face


I have a chubby Fireballs!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice little fat leaves.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Nice little fat leaves.


First round with this cross. Very curious to see. They're getting potted up by weeks end with another couple of weeks veg, then flower. They're not sexed yet so I'd like to grab cuttings before flipping the switch.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2018)

So here they are, my BB garden at 34 days old. Back row is Psycho Killer. Next are Fireballs. Third row down is 3 Deep Psychosis and 1 Dippy. Last row are the late bloomers,(all planted and up together) 2 Plemon on the right and 2 Deep Blue on the left. Potting up this week for another week or two of veg and then into flower they'll go. Not really hoping for any boys right now but I'll take them as they come.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 4, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Your Cookies really did nail it!


thats the cut coming round  Got this branch that was the main stem, I pulled it over ( lst ) to promote new growth from the other shoots. One has claimed the ' New main stem ' and im thinking of cutting the other as it looking limp, but it does have new shoots,?? suppose its doing no harm, and its showing that Bluey/Purp im aiming for


----------



## Javadog (Apr 4, 2018)

That limp bit might stiffen up too....doesn't have the dead patches that indicate that a cutting
is tending toward failure....

Good luck!


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 4, 2018)

aye, i just repotted it so it see how it fairs over next week or 2. Going to take a clone now its nice n healthy, i kinda need to before it gets too lanky. It will help the other shoots to take off. Im going to give it the respect it deserves this time, thinks its got massive potential when done right. In the years ive had the cut and the yrs before that i was byuying small pieces that was schwag ive only grew it out once and got all para n pulled it at 7 weeks, gave it 10 day hang and got it into a tub so the smoke was kinda rough, Fuely/Kushy and strong, but not the nice smooth earthy kush n sweet taste almost alike the parmaviolet sweeties ive seen when my mate grows it


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 4, 2018)

On a new note, the Hotdog seedling and the Zpine have realy nice smell when rubbed up  I always get the similiar smell from kush Dom. seedlings, reminds me of the Casey Jones


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2018)

Beware the Devils weed!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 5, 2018)

Excited about this round. Mostly seed run. A couple from hammerhead571, a bagseed from my lost "forum" gsc, a gifted strayfox nepali cream and the big girl in the back is godsbluediesel from joti.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 5, 2018)

I can't wait to see the buds these plants produced. They're drinking up water like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 7, 2018)

Purple leaf's on the zpine seedling
 
A first for me on a small plant. Ive really got to get this sexed and decide what im doing with it. Looking good though


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 8, 2018)

Picked up some hash
 
Out the 5 the 2 in tub are the fav's. Like pressed kief, crumbles without heat, nice spicey taste. The other 3 ill prob giv to the laddie


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice breakfast Jambo.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 8, 2018)

Day11 the laundry patch- 630 cmh 
4 white skunk x lbl
Bubbas gift on the left day 11 plc & cmh
3 white skunk x lbl , og kush 
chronic x northern lights
  Reveg work - photon 180
GB, starfighter x lbl (being stubborn)
Cookie wreck starfighter on the right hasn't thrown shoots yet.... last two times I ran clones of her & this time I decided to just reveg her, she's not turning & I might lose her lemon booty
-out 600


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 8, 2018)

Just over 30 days to go here ........


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2018)

Just back from a wee trip up North. This was the view from our farmhouse we rented. It's a Munro called Schiehallion. We had around 50cm of snow drop on us


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 9, 2018)

DST said:


> Schiehallion


They make beer Up there im sure


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> They make beer Up there im sure


Yup. Had a few....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2018)

I was hoping someone who is experienced with rockwool could help me... i have had endless problems this past year with all sorts of stuff, but anyway.

When your plant is big enough that it is using all the nutriet mix in 1 flooding a day, do you just flood another time with the same exact strength nutrient solution so youre now flooding twice a day with the same nutrient ratio that you were on the once a day feed, or would you reduce the amount of nutrients if youre now flooding twice a day? I feel like Ive totally lost how to grow and second guess everything im doing now... please help. Thanks...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2018)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I was hoping someone who is experienced with rockwool could help me... i have had endless problems this past year with all sorts of stuff, but anyway.
> 
> When your plant is big enough that it is using all the nutriet mix in 1 flooding a day, do you just flood another time with the same exact strength nutrient solution so youre now flooding twice a day with the same nutrient ratio that you were on the once a day feed, or would you reduce the amount of nutrients if youre now flooding twice a day? I feel like Ive totally lost how to grow and second guess everything im doing now... please help. Thanks...


I flood for 15 mins every 2 hours.............


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I flood for 15 mins every 2 hours.............


I realize some people flood a lot really often, but i only have ever done it once a day, but Im just asking like my original question said... do you just use a super reduced nutrient mix? What nutes do you use? Im on dynagrow


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2018)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I realize some people flood a lot really often, but i only have ever done it once a day, but Im just asking like my original question said... do you just use a super reduced nutrient mix? What nutes do you use? Im on dynagrow


You keep the same nutrients. Don't be scared to flood more often you are using some type of media that has no nutritional value to the plants. They're only eating what you feed them literally. I could not imagine what the plants would look like flooding only once a day man just saying that's not the way to do it. I don't even flood that much most cats are flooding every hour. Which nutrients is irrelevant you just flodd as many times as is good for you with the same feed. I have found a lower EC int the range of 1.1-1.3 throughout the grow works better with feeding more often. You can always adjust depending on what the plants tell you.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You keep the same nutrients. Don't be scared to flood more often you are using some type of media that has no nutritional value to the plants. They're only eating what you feed them literally. I could not imagine what the plants would look like flooding only once a day man just saying that's not the way to do it. I don't even flood that much most cats are flooding every hour. Which nutrients is irrelevant you just flodd as many times as is good for you with the same feed. I have found a lower EC int the range of 1.1-1.3 throughout the grow works better with feeding more often. You can always adjust depending on what the plants tell you.


I couldnt believe people flooded as much as youre saying. Dont ask me why its worked but it always did until i forgot how to grow i guess. 

Do you flood every 2 hours with even small plants? Like clones. Also, do you flood while your rockwool is still wet?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2018)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I couldnt believe people flooded as much as youre saying. Dont ask me why its worked but it always did until i forgot how to grow i guess.
> 
> Do you flood every 2 hours with even small plants? Like clones. Also, do you flood while your rockwool is still wet?


I'm using hydroton. I bought the mechanical timers from hydrofarm. It's a 24 hour timer and every notch you click down is a 15 minute run. Set the timer for every two hours and done deal from the clones and seed start to veg to flower etc. The guys I know with hydroton flood a lot more frequently than I do. Check my thread if you have any questions I'm in the middle of transition to hydro here at this location. been here long enough to observe what the room does with ambient temps etc and humidty through the year and the different seasons.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2018)

Rockwool hold way more water than hydroton tho...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2018)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Rockwool hold way more water than hydroton tho...


I know.

And not trying to tell you how to grow man just giving advice. Go to the Hydro section here there's a lot of good info there too


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 12, 2018)

Ok. I was just pointing it out. I didnt know if you had experience with rockwool. Ive grown in hydroton before, but I just dont know whats going on.. really frustrating after having success for years and years


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 12, 2018)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Ok. I was just pointing it out. I didnt know if you had experience with rockwool. Ive grown in hydroton before, but I just dont know whats going on.. really frustrating after having success for years and years


I went away from the idea of rockwool because of cost. The rocks you rinse off after harvest to get the roots out and re use.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 14, 2018)

Chronic x NL ((back left) 
Og kush (back right)
3 white skunk x lblday 17 -- 5 footers 
Switched the days to nights  white skunk & bubbas gift looks like johnny 5


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Chronic x NL ((back left)
> Og kush (back right)
> 3 white skunk x lblView attachment 4122325day 17 -- 5 footers
> Switched the days to nights View attachment 4122323View attachment 4122324 white skunk & bubbas gift View attachment 4122322looks like johnny 5


lol....johnny 5 is alive.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 15, 2018)

Weekend 6'ers !!
Young Gun's coming along,

If this is not Fem i'll be gutted, got all the looks and smells, Using the shoe box to light deprive it.

Cookies looking good after removing the limp branch:

This freaked out looking skinny branch is what kept the clone alive long enough to grow new shoots. I gave it a chance to recover but its was on its way out.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 15, 2018)

All BB. Eight went under the big orange light last night. Four Fireballs and four Psycho Killers. Everything is healthy and stinky in their own ways.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2018)

anyone running 600's vertically?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2018)

DST


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2018)

I wanna know if (2) 600's run vert will be good for a 4x8 tent? I'm losing some height due to a change to hydro soon and with the raptor hoods as well and then some distance to canopy well the tent is only 6.5 foot floor to ceiling so..........

I did one vert grow a long time ago and it was going well til I went away for too long and let the plants dry out and got some mold............but that was my only experience. 

Wondering if this is the answer to my dilemma and I have never used cool tubes either? One sixer over each 4x4 or double stack them in the middle and make a half circle around them with each tray etc......?

Thanks COF hopefully @DST chimes in


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 16, 2018)

DST said:


> Vertical girls.
> Got the 600 and the 315 vegging them. With a split in the lighting. 315 comes on then the 600 for most of the day then back to the 315 only for the last few hours of the evening. Pic is with the 315 on.
> View attachment 4104317


How's it going DST can you elaborate more on this setup? I was told you may be able to help me with a lighting dilemma......

Thanks


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Is this the 600w hps thread?  I have only grown with hps and i say its a good lightsource if looking for big buds.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2018)

It's the 600 thread where you will find growers with all kind and wattage of light systems.
I'm using 2 mh and 1 hps in the bloom room and led shop lights in the veg room.


cof


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 16, 2018)

Allright, awesome. I have got 4x600 hps running right now. 

The girls - >

 

Stretch starting now...  

Coco and autopots... i hope to fill that with buds if goes the way i planned


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> How's it going DST can you elaborate more on this setup? I was told you may be able to help me with a lighting dilemma......
> 
> Thanks


hey bru. so my cabinet is 1.2m squared and 2.67m high. Although i only probably use around 2.3m of the height. I have a 10inch filter (sits on floor) and an 8inch fan pulling through the filter and blowing up through 8 inch cool tubes across the lights (then up and out through the exhaust at the top of the cab). I then have 3 fans placed around the floor and hanging from the sealing for air movement. I have a 5inch ducting fan pulling air in from outside. The 315 on top. 600 below. Best i have got from this is around 1g/w. In the same space with 2 6s i also got 1g/w best run. I have yet to do a 100% hassle free grow with the 315 and the 600 so I am hoping for a larger gpw figure at some point in the not so distant future.
I normally run 4 or 5 plants and have tomato netting around the walls to tie back to. i find the plant weight brings them forward so i dont get to anal about gaps behind plants for air flow. if i can think of anything else I'll let you know. Or feel free to ask away.....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> hey bru. so my cabinet is 1.2m squared and 2.67m high. Although i only probably use around 2.3m of the height. I have a 10inch filter (sits on floor) and an 8inch fan pulling through the filter and blowing up through 8 inch cool tubes across the lights (then up and out through the exhaust at the top of the cab). I then have 3 fans placed around the floor and hanging from the sealing for air movement. I have a 5inch ducting fan pulling air in from outside. The 315 on top. 600 below. Best i have got from this is around 1g/w. In the same space with 2 6s i also got 1g/w best run. I have yet to do a 100% hassle free grow with the 315 and the 600 so I am hoping for a larger gpw figure at some point in the not so distant future.
> I normally run 4 or 5 plants and have tomato netting around the walls to tie back to. i find the plant weight brings them forward so i dont get to anal about gaps behind plants for air flow. if i can think of anything else I'll let you know. Or feel free to ask away.....


Thanks for the info. Mind if I send a PM?


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the info. Mind if I send a PM?


I don't mind, but I don't have PM's set on RIU due to spam I use to get. Email me at: info at breedersboutique.com


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> I don't mind, but I don't have PM's set on RIU due to spam I use to get. Email me at: info at breedersboutique.com


Thanks for your time email sent.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 17, 2018)

And today i made some karate-chopping, snapped 1 or two branches during the bending


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 17, 2018)

Pineapple shining diamonds on fan leaves in veg:
 
 
The whole plant shines under the cfl


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2018)

What is the pineapple? C99?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 17, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I wanna know if (2) 600's run vert will be good for a 4x8 tent? I'm losing some height due to a change to hydro soon and with the raptor hoods as well and then some distance to canopy well the tent is only 6.5 foot floor to ceiling so..........
> 
> I did one vert grow a long time ago and it was going well til I went away for too long and let the plants dry out and got some mold............but that was my only experience.
> 
> ...


Vert grows are additionally stressful for plants, it's why 99% of vert grows plants look like absolute shit especially at the end.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Vert grows are additionally stressful for plants, it's why 99% of vert grows plants look like absolute shit especially at the end.


Answers none of what I asked lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 17, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What is the pineapple? C99?


As far as i believe its C99. Its a clone that i got way back when i joined RUI almost 10 yrs ago. It was before Pineapple express, Pineapple chunk or any others came about. Its a BIG producer with really nice Pineapple/Tropical fruit flav. Not citrus/lemony, sweet Pineapple all the way.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 17, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Answers none of what I asked lol.


Basically trying to tell you it's a bad growing technique ,but good luck if you'd like to learn the hard way.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Basically trying to tell you it's a bad growing technique ,but good luck if you'd like to learn the hard way.


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Basically trying to tell you it's a bad growing technique ,but good luck if you'd like to learn the hard way.


I think you have been looking at bad growers doing bad vertical grows. But hey, everyones correct!

I find that producing between 28 and 35 oz is much preferable to producing 17 oz in a horizontal grow in the same footprint, but hey, what would I know.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Evil... I have tried grow vertical a couple of times. Sure, I got 1gpw (bulb size) on my first try but I wouldn't try it again after doing grows in a sog/scrog style.
A flat canopy with big buds takes you a long way, and a lot easier to maintain it aswell.

Going to edit this one

( but everyone has it own ways of getting a big yields - what works for you may not work for another and vice verse )


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> but hey, what would I know.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 17, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Answers none of what I asked lol.


If its due to height restrictions then a 600 or bigger per 4x4, just remember your not going to have the same "penetration" with a 360 degree light spread and no reflector. You could fuck around training or just rotate plants daily.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> I think you have been looking at bad growers doing bad vertical grows. But hey, everyones correct!
> 
> I find that producing between 28 and 35 oz is much preferable to producing 17 oz in a horizontal grow in the same footprint, but hey, what would I know.



I’m not against any style but the numbers in your comment are not my experience. 

I have got 24 oz with an overhead 600 hps in a 3.5x3.5’ area with 4 different plants from seed. 

If I mono crop a good yielded and use a net I bet I could do 30 or more. 

There is a good 2’ of bud depth to be considered rather than a 6” depth vert screen. 

Multiple open bulbs hanging heath style around a few trees in a bigger space seems good. I may try that just to see a 7’ tree indoors.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I’m not against any style but the numbers in your comment are not my experience.
> 
> I have got 24 oz with an overhead 600 hps in a 3.5x3.5’ area with 4 different plants from seed.
> 
> ...


It does require a longer veg to get good numbers, but it helps to keep numbers down. My best run in a 1.2m squared space vertical is 1200g.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> I think you have been looking at bad growers doing bad vertical grows. But hey, everyones correct!
> 
> I find that producing between 28 and 35 oz is much preferable to producing 17 oz in a horizontal grow in the same footprint, but hey, what would I know.


It's not all about yield, quality is the only thing i really care about and if it's 5 pounds of garbage vs 1 pound of fire....well yea...and the way vert grows stress plants out...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's not all about yield, quality is the only thing i really care about and if it's 5 pounds of garbage vs 1 pound of fire....well yea...and the way vert grows stress plants out...



All forms of artificial lighting stresses plants and has compromises.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> It does require a longer veg to get good numbers, but it helps to keep numbers down. My best run in a 1.2m squared space vertical is 1200g.



That’s a lot of bud!

I am talking 40 day veg or so.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's not all about yield, quality is the only thing i really care about and if it's 5 pounds of garbage vs 1 pound of fire....well yea...and the way vert grows stress plants out...


Ok, well I see having a discussion with you is not going to end well so thanks for your opinion, we'll agree to disagree. You are obviously a "master" and I am a mear Padawan. However, plenty of people on here have smoked my weed, and grown my strains, and it and they are far from garbage.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

I would just like to add, that if given the opportunity, (i.e space and numbers), I would not grow vertically. I have 2 cabinets to grow indoors with, so I am maxing out the "fire" (lmfao) that I grow.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That’s a lot of bud!
> 
> I am talking 40 day veg or so.


I am on about a month veg in the main cab, but that is from them getting put into the vertical cabinet. Prior to that they have slowly vegged while I run the previous flowers in the cabinet. So from clone it can be 2-3months in total. The first month is a slow veg under t8s.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> plenty of people on here have smoked my weed, and grown my strains, and it and they are far from garbage.


Amen


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> However, plenty of people on here have smoked my weed, and grown my strains, and it and they are far from garbage.


I am on day two of flower on your Fireballs and am looking forward to it immensely


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 17, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I am on day two of flower on your Fireballs and am looking forward to it immensely


Isnt Fireballs Hungarian for great weed?


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I am on day two of flower on your Fireballs and am looking forward to it immensely


Interested to see it in your set up Oscar. Keep us posted.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

Heres one wall of my cab. Plant is at around 2.20m at the top and the pot its in sits on another pot of around 30cm in height.

And i always have a moveable plant as well which plugs the gap that i use to access the cabinet. Eh voila.
 
No stress here. Just happiness.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice DST. What's the strain, I really like the shape of the leafs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> Heres one wall of my cab. Plant is at around 2.20m at the top and the pot its in sits on another pot of around 30cm in height.
> View attachment 4123543
> And i always have a moveable plant as well which plugs the gap that i use to access the cabinet. Eh voila.
> View attachment 4123544
> No stress here. Just happiness.


Is that Fireballs?
I'm not doing NFT with it. I'm doing a multiple strain run so I'm doing coco layered with hydro pebbles and hand feeding. I already hate it. It's too much like hard work doing it this way. They are all getting the same feed at the moment but that'll change as it progresses. 
It's ball ache going in every day ffs


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> Nice DST. What's the strain, I really like the shape of the leafs.


Cheers Sheldon.
Top is dog. Bottom plant is 'Omfdog' which is dog x DPQ male.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Is that Fireballs?
> I'm not doing NFT with it. I'm doing a multiple strain run so I'm doing coco layered with hydro pebbles and hand feeding. I already hate it. It's too much like hard work doing it this way. They are all getting the same feed at the moment but that'll change as it progresses.
> It's ball ache going in every day ffs


nope. dog top and omfdog bottom pic. last time you done coco you said you also hated tue watering. just fancied a challenge?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> nope. dog top and omfdog bottom pic. last time you done coco you said you also hated tue watering. just fancied a challenge?


I didn't necessarily want a challenge. I wanted a selection of different weed. I've been doing exo and glue and I don't like glue so all I have been smoking is exo. I got Livers back but it's growing very slow and stunted so I'm starting from scratch with cuts I've taken


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I didn't necessarily want a challenge. I wanted a selection of different weed. I've been doing exo and glue and I don't like glue so all I have been smoking is exo. I got Livers back but it's growing very slow and stunted so I'm starting from scratch with cuts I've taken


gotcha. don doesnt like the glue either. i do so have kept it around.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2018)

DST said:


> gotcha. don doesnt like the glue either. i do so have kept it around.


I've kept around but I don't smoke it. 
It looks really nice though. I just don't like the coffee smell to it. 
The last lot had a burnt rubber whiff about it too which added to my dislike of it lol


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 18, 2018)

3wks inwhite skunk x lblwhite skunk x lbl 3 white skunk x lbl , bubba's gift in the middle 3 white skunk x lbl , og kush , chronic x NL touch overzealous on that last feed
Pumping the brakes a little...
See ya on wk 4 -out 600


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 18, 2018)

I like the ggue bud.Its a pain to grow, stretches too much for me, and ive seen it take 3 weeks to root clones. But ive been keen on doing good size clones in 2 rows and just 12/12 them, will leave me good space for the Pineapple that will go mad when re-potted again and my Hotdog n zpine will fit too  Hopefully getting a Dog cut and a couple other to join the party. My grow after this run will be better


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Hopefully getting a Dog cut


assume its coming from our mutual bud friend. if no luck just holler and I'll sort one out.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 18, 2018)

DST said:


> assume its coming from our mutual bud friend. if no luck just holler and I'll sort one out.


Shit you can't beat that offer


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 18, 2018)

DST said:


> Ok, well I see having a discussion with you is not going to end well so thanks for your opinion, we'll agree to disagree. You are obviously a "master" and I am a mear Padawan. However, plenty of people on here have smoked my weed, and grown my strains, and it and they are far from garbage.





DST said:


> I would just like to add, that if given the opportunity, (i.e space and numbers), I would not grow vertically. I have 2 cabinets to grow indoors with, so I am maxing out the "fire" (lmfao) that I grow.


I never said you couldn't grow weed vertically i said it wasn't optimal and causes additional stress, apparently you know this since you already don't want to grow that way. Why you are disagreeing at first then agreeing on your next post, kinda hypocritical.


Some people have larger setups than a closet grow , i understand you want to maximize your micro grow but some of us have actual setups they invested in and don't need to abuse their plants with poor growing techniques. I don't understand you guys that want to reinvent the wheel every single run, i don't think the words dialed in ever comes across your minds.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I never said you couldn't grow weed vertically i said it wasn't optimal and causes additional stress, apparently you know this since you already don't want to grow that way. Why you are disagreeing at first then agreeing on your next post, kinda hypocritical.
> 
> 
> Some people have larger setups than a closet grow , i understand you want to maximize your micro grow but some of us have actual setups they invested in and don't need to abuse their plants with poor growing techniques. I don't understand you guys that want to reinvent the wheel every single run, i don't think the words dialed in ever comes across your minds.


 You have made up your mind that growing vertically stresses the plant so as not to produce and people growing this way are producing garbage. Your choice.
Sorry. But i disagree. I have been growing in this cab vertically for nigh on 8 years. It takes a lot of work and cramming myself into a small space can be a real pita...hence why i would prefer to grow (if i had the space) in a normal horizontal fashion. So i am not being hypocritical, I am as i said...maximising the possibilities within my grow space. 
I have been consuming cannabis for over 30 years. I believe i know what a decent smoke is.
Thanks for your nice opinion and manner. I will however be ignoring it. Its been nice chatting.
Bye bye.
DST


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2018)

Very well stated.

Is your Dog still a top seller at The Grey Area?


cof


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 18, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Very well stated.
> 
> Is your Dog still a top seller at The Grey Area?
> 
> ...


Are there beans of the DOG yet? I have some BB stuff here need to start popping. Think I can grow decent enough now to go past the auto's and the freebies lol..........


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Very well stated.
> 
> Is your Dog still a top seller at The Grey Area?
> 
> ...


It pretty much goes in a sells out within a few days. there were 2 other folks growing it but one has opened up a club in Ibiza and the other guy sells his in those medical containers for highly inflated prices. So its never in stock for long.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Are there beans of the DOG yet? I have some BB stuff here need to start popping. Think I can grow decent enough now to go past the auto's and the freebies lol..........


There a fem and regulars. Although theres been some germ issues with the regs. I am going to create some more bx2s though.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 18, 2018)

DST said:


> There a fem and regulars. Although theres been some germ issues with the regs. I am going to create some more bx2s though.


Keep me posted brother, I need to dig out my stash and see what I have besides the Fireballs and then you can tell me what to pop first lol


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2018)

@curious old fart 
heres some #heirothedog


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2018)

They look good.....any fragrance? Mama is pretty strong.

I hope the buds are as fat as the leaves.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> They look good.....any fragrance? Mama is pretty strong.
> 
> I hope the buds are as fat as the leaves.
> 
> ...


they all have a thick creamy earthy truffle smell atm. top left also has a bit of pine coming through. early days


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2018)

I have become aware of fragrances when I re-pot them and break-up the root ball. This Dog will have you believe a skunk is in the vicinity.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Apr 19, 2018)

DST said:


> lol....johnny 5 is alive.


With Fisher Stevens as an Indian dude....wow, but that would not pass today!


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 19, 2018)

DST said:


> assume its coming from our mutual bud friend. if no luck just holler and I'll sort one out.


Sounds like the same fella. Nout much beat the Dog, over the years with Various clone only's and Fire genetics the Dog was always champ.
 I still get ppl ask me about the Dog. Usually when their trying to compare stuff haha

On a new not, my Light Deprivision test on the Zpine came through in 5 day's. And it a Girl  !!!! This was the seedling with purple leaves and stinks of kush, the stems, the leaves, the leaf stems everything.





Ive had to keep it restricted in this 1 ltr noodle tub for space, especially as the male used was kinda questionable, from a single pip, and this does'nt seem to have ANY of the Pineapple my brother crossed it with. He has another Fem that looked more Pineapple going about week 2-3 flower. I might just take a couple snip's n give him it lol. Its was the lvrk x zkittles he was after out the seed he got.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2018)

gonna revisit some Breeders gear...

DoG
Smelly Cherry
SK x DB


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 20, 2018)

Scored this monster today   put a variable speed controller & its own can fan to dial down the air flow..
happy 420


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420 

And a photo of my progress -->


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2018)

rui did get back in time for 420.

I hope everyone has a happy day


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2018)

My day started at mid-night with a spliff of NL-Chronic and went up from there.
Happy 420 everyone.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> As far as i believe its C99. Its a clone that i got way back when i joined RUI almost 10 yrs ago. It was before Pineapple express, Pineapple chunk or any others came about. Its a BIG producer with really nice Pineapple/Tropical fruit flav. Not citrus/lemony, sweet Pineapple all the way.


"way back when i joined RUI almost 10 yrs ago"

This made me go, "holy feck!", it's been nearly that long?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 20, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Isnt Fireballs Hungarian for great weed?


No...that would be "nagyon jó kannabisz".


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy 420 for yesterday guys and gals. Here's my 420...spent in a park with a ban on 420...booooo lol.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 21, 2018)

Fireballs, or, in Hungarian, Tűzgolyók.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 21, 2018)

Psycho Killer. 

Both of these are day 48 of life, just moved to the floral room a few days ago.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2018)

*ooops*

*Oregon has too much pot: Marijuana prices drop down to less than $5 a gram thanks to one MILLION extra pounds *

A year after voting to make weed legal, Oregon has a budding problem on its hands: too much marijuana.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 21, 2018)

And were off to the races 

The small pot is my Cookies that will be pulled out and kept in Veg for a wee while longer. Had to take new snips after the glorious new heated prop dried the clones out over night n killed em ffs... 
The seedlings gearing up to be shifted into the tent soon!!! Fill in all that space.
 
Hope everyone enjoyed their 420


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2018)

I've been doing some research on no till. For the most part I've been practising ROLS so this just seems like the obvious progression. I have a whole bin of worms that have been eating all winter who are looking for a new home and I have many new condominium complexes, luxury 5 gallon cloth pots, where many families can move into any day now.  I remember you, DST, saying you're doing this now. Anyone else and any thoughts on this?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 22, 2018)

duchieman said:


> I've been doing some research on no till. For the most part I've been practising ROLS so this just seems like the obvious progression. I have a whole bin of worms that have been eating all winter who are looking for a new home and I have many new condominium complexes, luxury 5 gallon cloth pots, where many families can move into any day now.  I remember you, DST, saying you're doing this now. Anyone else and any thoughts on this?


What's your exact question?


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2018)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What's your exact question?


No specific question. Just asking if anyone else is doing this and what stands out about it. Experience, tips, etc. I've already read and watched lots about it and not looking to start a deep discussion but always looking for opinions and ideas, as well as feedback about things like how the changeover was, how's it working out for you, that sort of thing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 22, 2018)

duchieman said:


> No specific question. Just asking if anyone else is doing this and what stands out about it. Experience, tips, etc. I've already read and watched lots about it and not looking to start a deep discussion but always looking for opinions and ideas, as well as feedback about things like how the changeover was, how's it working out for you, that sort of thing.


I did living organics for the better part of a year indoor but stopped. Still do it for my outdoor stuff though (veggies) so I can provide lot's of feedback, but let's not tie up the 600 club talking about that right.......

Start a thread and tag me I'd be happy to partake and I can provide some links to YT videos if they haven't been taken down


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2018)

The 600 club I remember was always about talking about anything to do with growing. Not just the lighting. It was never considered tying things up. I'm not really interested in starting a whole thread about it, but thanks anyway.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2018)

Chat about anything here. 
I done the recycled soil for a good while. I just moved out the main tray i had for this latest run though. I add amendments, top dressing and when putting new clones in i plant into the space where i have just removed the old root ball.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok Evil, you're right, maybe I was a bit broad so I'll start with some more background. First question I'd like to ask you thought is, why did you stop doing it indoor and what did you change/go back to? Thanks. 

So, I have a legal plant count of 50 plants, meaning anything with a root. This is how I will be dividing it all up for rotation. First I'd like to note that I've just invested some money into 20-5 gallon fabric pots and I'd like to stick with those. I will also need to obtain more to make this work and keep it uniform. 

My flower room is 8x8 and I'm using half for my plants, which are under 2 600 HPS lamps. I can fit 9 pots, tightly, under the light spread and can open them up slightly for growth, etc, and what I feel good about, for each light, so 18 total. In veg, I currently have one 4'-4 bulb T5. Shortly, I plan to obtain a second 4 ft, but this time a 6 bulb, or maybe I'll start experimenting with some LED's, idk yet. Either way I will also be getting a 4x8 tent to hang them in. There I plan to run another 18 in veg. I prefer longer, 6 to 8 week veg's so the rotation should work well. That leaves me 14 to play with for clones, seedlings, mothers or fathers. In a nutshell, I think I'll need 36 to 45 pots total rotation. Am I crazy thinking of doing it this way? 

As I said, I have my worm bin, which I just took outside and gave it a nice flush and feeding and found tons of worms in it, so I'm good to go for them. Curious how many worms you guys introduced to your system and if you have to ammend them at all? 

For cover crop I was thinking of starting with clover and for straw I was thinking of something I've used before as a soil amendment, and in teas, and I found they worked fantastic and that is alfalfa cubes. The ones used for feeding horses. They're compressed like a coir brick, using only bentonite and water, and convenient as hell for container gardening like we do. Also, it's cheap as hell. A huge 50 lb sack is like 15 bucks. Anyway, I've used it as a mulch before so I'll stick with what I know here, I guess. 

DST...curious what you mean by 'trays'. Are you using something longer that holds multiple plants?

Here's a video about those cubes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2018)

Happy 420 everyone. Snoop Dog was in town here Eugene OR for 420. @Mohican we are moving to L.A. I got a fabulous job offer. Maybe we can finally meet.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2018)

That sounds like a pretty good plan.
I use the 4' led shop lights for veg. They use less electricity and produce almost no heat. There are 13- 40w lights fixtures covering over 40 sq.ft. from clone to bloom ready.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Ok Evil, you're right, maybe I was a bit broad so I'll start with some more background. First question I'd like to ask you thought is, why did you stop doing it indoor and what did you change/go back to? Thanks.
> 
> So, I have a legal plant count of 50 plants, meaning anything with a root. This is how I will be dividing it all up for rotation. First I'd like to note that I've just invested some money into 20-5 gallon fabric pots and I'd like to stick with those. I will also need to obtain more to make this work and keep it uniform.
> 
> ...


By tray i mean a large pot that is 100 to 150 litres in size and rectangular in shape. 
eh voila. its now in the greenhouse.


----------



## shadowdarker (Apr 23, 2018)

It's been a long time... And I still see a lot of old faces Hope your all well. Good too see the thread is still going strong.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy 420 everyone. Snoop Dog was in town here Eugene OR for 420. @Mohican we are moving to L.A. I got a fabulous job offer. Maybe we can finally meet.


Thats great news Ambs. Hope they are paying what you deserve!!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2018)

shadowdarker said:


> It's been a long time... And I still see a lot of old faces Hope your all well. Good too see the thread is still going strong.


threads had its ups and downs but trundles along. welcome back bru.


----------



## shadowdarker (Apr 23, 2018)

DST said:


> threads had its ups and downs but trundles along. welcome back bru.


Wish I could say I'm back growing but not just yet. My sister has been diagnosed with inoperable gallbladder cancer and been given just 6-8 months. So been searching the medical threads hoping to land on good advice


----------



## fridayfishfry (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2018)

shadowdarker said:


> Wish I could say I'm back growing but not just yet. My sister has been diagnosed with inoperable gallbladder cancer and been given just 6-8 months. So been searching the medical threads hoping to land on good advice


Dam, that sucks. Good vibes and strength for the family.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 24, 2018)

shadowdarker said:


> Wish I could say I'm back growing but not just yet. My sister has been diagnosed with inoperable gallbladder cancer and been given just 6-8 months. So been searching the medical threads hoping to land on good advice


Very sorry to hear about your sister bro.

I would reccomend cannabis suppositories. Its the most effective way of getting the most thc into the body. No high from it either.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Apr 24, 2018)

shadowdarker said:


> Wish I could say I'm back growing but not just yet. My sister has been diagnosed with inoperable gallbladder cancer and been given just 6-8 months. So been searching the medical threads hoping to land on good advice


Sorry to hear that brother ... May god bless her in her time of need....


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Apr 24, 2018)

It’s been a while since I’ve been in the 600 thread thought I would post a couple of pics on my girls .. Strain wise we have triple purple rhino from docs dank seeds and sour blue haze from stray fox and 707 Headband from HSO .. All of them were fed with @GreenleafNutrients MEGACROP ... Soil I use fox farms ocean forest and Happy frog 2-cups OF 1cup- HF 1 cup of perlite,under a 600 watt Vivosun HPS bulb.... Happy growing and happy belated 420 ....


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 24, 2018)

Day 28 
2 white "skunk x lbl" (up front) 
"Chronic x northern lights" (back left)
"Og kush" (back right)
 3 "white skunk" & a "bubba's gift" bubba's gift
really slow & odd growing plant, 
Smells of cotton candy & pineapples.  Couple more "white skunk" 
Popped 8 white skunk & got 7 females...wtfleaf health hanging in theretrying not to "tip" these bitches,
Used 3gal pots & i should've used 5 or 7.
slamming water - 1/2 grow ,1/2 bloom ,
K2s04 , couple mls of cal-mag & seaplex.
 I lost my "starfighter" just wouldn't turn & finally rotted at the stem.
My "gorilla bubbles" (bed time) all turned no problem,
3rd run coming for these & im gonna put them in 7 gal pots.
-out 6 I'll see you on week 5


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 24, 2018)

What growers. Got some dog, fire ball, dog x with gdp, and hot dog x smell cherry. Going out door. For got i got plemeth too. Hope to have a good out door and indoor grow going


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2018)

Good to see some old faces around.
The Six is Dead!
Long live the Six!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

DST said:


> Good to see some old faces around.
> The Six is Dead!
> Long live the Six!



Six string?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Six string?


que?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

DST said:


> que?


Guess I don’t know what six is.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Guess I don’t know what six is.


Oh. Sorry. I was trying to think why you would post about a guitar lol.
Six is just short for 600 (or Club 600).


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Guess I don’t know what six is.


Hold on....you mean you dont know the secret 600 handshake either? Alert alert! stranger danger j/k bru


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

DST said:


> Hold on....you mean you dont know the secret 600 handshake either? Alert alert! stranger danger j/k bru



Crap! I thought I was an expert because I have not one. But two 600 watt lamps!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have 6 6oo's and still going (if 630cmh's are allowed).


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> I have 6 6oo's and still going (if 630cmh's are allowed).



Are they 315’s doubles up? If they count then I have 2 and a half 600’s here. Lol


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2018)

Yup, 2 bulbs not as much heat as the DE's.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Yup, 2 bulbs not as much heat as the DE's.



Even though I got excited there. I don’t think our 315’s count. I do have a Hortilux 600 watt blue metal halide bulb in a drawer somewhere not being used.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2018)

They do have 630 watt ballast's on them.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 25, 2018)

Have you been on the 315 page.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2018)

When’s then next contest?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> They do have 630 watt ballast's on them.



Lol





oldman60 said:


> Have you been on the 315 page.


Yeah a lot. When I got my sun system LEC 2 November’s ago I documented many plants grown with it and other combinations of lights. So most posts were December 2017 to about June 2017. Then less often. 

Only problem with my results is when I removed the 315 from my room with the 2 600’s the plants grown after were equally as frosty and yield much higher. 

I got caught up in hype about a light bulb. Shame on me.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When’s then next contest?



What contest?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> What contest?


the contest is to come up with a creative idea! something special.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the contest is to come up with a creative idea! something special.
> View attachment 4127312



That narrows it down.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2018)

We have had a number of contests in this thread (do a search on Club 600 Competition), with some pretty special prizes, seeds (no no, we never ever give seeds away, honest guv, they are only hemp seeds for eating), t-shirts, spoons/pipes, glasswear.....I have kind of slacked off the competitions as it was always difficult to get more than a handful of people to take part. We've had stickers placed in strange places, photos of fave place to smoke, and other such things (I doubt any of the pictures still exist what with the 'clankety clunk hit em with a rubber hammer each day' servers riu works with) 

edit, posted some links below.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2018)

Here's a couple from the past....

http://rollitup.org/t/club-600-summer-competition-picture-of-your-favourite-toke-spot.692928/page-15#post-9589716

http://rollitup.org/t/600-club-festive-pic-competition.602194/

http://rollitup.org/t/600-xmas-competition.496242/#post-6790540

I stopped doing competitions.....I blame it on IG


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2018)

Put down 4 Engineers Dreams and 3 Heirothedogs......7 out of 7 males by the looks of it lol....males are like bloody buses. Some culling to be done. Oh, and my Dessert Breath also looks like a male, so 8 out of 8.


----------



## duchieman (Apr 26, 2018)

These Fireballs are beasts! Stalks and stems are all big and strong with big phat leaves. All four seed I planted came up and they're 2 girls and 2 boys. Of the boys, one is big and burly with lots of tight nodes but not much stink. The other is smaller and lankier but stinks sooo good! Should I keep the big one for size, the small one for stink, or just say fook it and look for a better one in the remaining seed? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2018)

Fireballs root pr0n...
9 days


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they are still 315 vs 600 you can't expect too much.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 26, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Well they are still 315 vs 600 you can't expect too much.



True and I admitted I got caught up with forum hype. 

I think the higher wattage may give higher potency like Ed Rosenthal claims to have tested in his book. 

He warned using a 400 hid would give less yield and less effects.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Even though I got excited there. I don’t think our 315’s count. I do have a Hortilux 600 watt blue metal halide bulb in a drawer somewhere not being used.


how long u had that 600 mh I never saw one till few weeks ago,only hps


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs root pr0n...
> 9 days
> View attachment 4127452


lovely. i should have probably tried harder with the cloney thing i have. everytime i look at it i still think of the dude who got all upset and abandoned the thread because he told me to boil the neoprene rings and they subsequently warped...lmfao.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 26, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> how long u had that 600 mh I never saw one till few weeks ago,only hps



They made them a few years ago. I will find and link the tv commercial. It’s a good one. 

It’s really a conversion bulb though. No 600 mh ballast specs in the industry. The 400 Blue has a better spectrum and is a true metal halide. 

The 315 was able to closely match the 600 blue. Just not the super hps.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 26, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> They made them a few years ago. I will find and link the tv commercial. It’s a good one.
> 
> It’s really a conversion bulb though. No 600 mh ballast specs in the industry. The 400 Blue has a better spectrum and is a true metal halide.
> 
> The 315 was able to closely match the 600 blue. Just not the super hps.


In my double unit I have a 4200k and 3000k hedging the color spectrum.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 26, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> In my double unit I have a 4200k and 3000k hedging the color spectrum.



From my tests I have chosen to not add so much blue spectrum in flower. Hurts yield and bud structure. Blue Grows leaves. Red grows flowers. 

Well that’s pretty simplified but the more blue I add the less bud quality I see. 

I would only use a Phillips 3100k in flower. 

I’m thinking of using 3-4 in a 4x8 area next build.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello everyone


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 26, 2018)

Just recovered from root rot. Started over. Figured a 30-45 day veg


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Hello everyone


Welcome back.


cof


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Apr 26, 2018)

600w 5x4 co2 i flower 2 wile i have 2 vegging for the 60-70 days get 30 grams of shatter and a jar of top shelf every harvest.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 27, 2018)

Good to be back


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2018)

Glad to have another old timer back!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Hello everyone


hello. welcome back.

culled one of the heirofthedog males....too lanky and not so pungent. Still in 2 minds about the other males from the ED and the dessert breath. Time fore more seeds and hoping for females.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2018)

563 grams of mixed trim in........ & 50 pure grams out


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> 563 grams of mixed trim in........ & 50 pure grams out
> View attachment 4127941


 Damn!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2018)

DST said:


> hello. welcome back.
> 
> culled one of the heirofthedog males....too lanky and not so pungent. Still in 2 minds about the other males from the ED and the dessert breath. Time fore more seeds and hoping for females.


Lanky is from heri. Both parents are pungent.
I think abm had all females....luck of the draw.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Lanky is from heri. Both parents are pungent.
> I think abm had all females....luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> cof


Sure is bru. Numbers game. Was looking forward to trying the flowers. Jury is still out on one of em but i am pretty sure. Back to drawing board.

Nice haul #genuity looks tasty.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 29, 2018)

45 days. The next 30+ days are gonna get exciting. Already pretty chunky and frosty. 
motherloaded(gsc x gg4) x cbanana, cbanana s1 #2, purple urkle x cherry cookies, nepali cream(mother's milk x iraqi), godsbluediesel.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2018)

#heirothedog
if i had any homosexual tendencies I'd smoke this dude


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2018)

DST said:


> #heirothedog
> if i had any homosexual tendencies I'd smoke this dude
> View attachment 4128972


It's dog dominate.....might be good as a breeder.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> It's dog dominate.....might be good as a breeder.
> 
> 
> cof


Some real estate has just become available in my prop so a clone will be taken me thinks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> 563 grams of mixed trim in........ & 50 pure grams out
> View attachment 4127941


Just say no to BHO


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Just say no to BHO


Just say no to the internet

Lol


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 29, 2018)

Well maybe Youtube.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 29, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Well maybe Youtube.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2018)

Goodness gracious great balls of....


----------



## Javadog (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 30, 2018)

I should have prob asked before now, are the Hotdog's Reg's @DST ?


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 30, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs root pr0n...


Thats what im missing with my clones..... Been really thinking bout getting an aero/oxy cloner. What you all got going Bob ?? i.e clonex/powder, additives ect..


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2018)

notice the comment about Instagram....big brother is watching

Victor Yanez (left and right) was arrested on Thursday after law enforcement found 105 pounds of marijuana at his Doral, Florida home. The 25-year-old drug dealer had been under investigation by Homeland Security's Violent Gang Task Force for months. Investigators closely followed Yanez's Instagram page, where posted photos with rapper Rick Ross (center) and his lavish trips to Las Vegas. He faces six charges including armed trafficking, possessing counterfeit prescription labels and possession of a firearm by a convicted felon. Investigators also believe Yanez is in the country illegally from Colombia.

another reason I don't use ig


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2018)

Aye. There's folk blatantly dealing (who shouldn't be) on IG. Quote eye opening.

Jambo. The hotdogs where supposed to be s1s but theres been pure males found which are a cross pollination from a sour cherry male. Lots of work to be done om the hotdogs yet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 30, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Thats what im missing with my clones..... Been really thinking bout getting an aero/oxy cloner. What you all got going Bob ?? i.e clonex/powder, additives ect..


I use a https://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1525104425&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=clone+king&psc=1

non PH'd tap water 
Iv used : KLN root hormone & pro tekt, 5ml each per 3gal rez,with success, but not needed

pump 24/7
T5's @ 18" above
my water temps stay at about 76*f
I change out water @ 7 days
I usually have transplantable beards by day 10-14


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 30, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I use a https://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1525104425&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=clone+king&psc=1


Cheers, i'll have a peek at that after my Dinner


----------



## GroErr (Apr 30, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Cheers, i'll have a peek at that after my Dinner


I'll vouch for the RIU clone king's recommendation  I have 2x 36 site going, same procedures and temps as Bob (I use straight tap water with relatively high chlorine levels), much the same results other than @BobBitchen seems to be able to grow beards overnight sometimes, mine typically take 12-15 days


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 30, 2018)

sounds fantastic, was just looking at this :





Ive got an old piece box lying somewhere and should prob knock this up myself but for under 30 snap's if it works once it will be worth it, plus ive not really got time for another hobby. Ive not got the space for much bigger atm. 36 site cloner would barley fit in my tent  No humidity dome needed either ?? Im going to do one more set of cuts in this heated thing i bought and if i dont have any luck it will be back to the simple plastic tub with clear lid. They take up to 3 wks but i get them done


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 1, 2018)

Starting my 30 day veg and things are looking up


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 1, 2018)

I know it's not much to look at but give me 2 weeks


----------



## jacrispy (May 1, 2018)

5wks white skunk x lbl ~ bubba's gift (cloned)had to supercrop 3 tops on a white skunkwhite skunk x lblbubba's gift ~ gonna run this a few times she's eating fine I just cut her N white skunk x lbl ~ smells just like coffee
All my other skunks are just super sweet smelling. 5wks bubba's gift & so far my fave. 
I'm gonna run her x3 under her own lights, 
Want to get know her a little better.chronic x NL (back left) og kush (back right)
2 White skunk x lbl up front.veg ~ reveg closet 
Gorilla bubble x 2 ~ cookie wreck x lbl
See ya on week 6 
~out 600


----------



## oldman60 (May 1, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4130121 5wks white skunk x lbl ~ bubba's gift (cloned)View attachment 4130086had to supercrop 3 tops on a white skunkView attachment 4130091white skunk x lblView attachment 4130094bubba's gift ~ gonna run this a few times View attachment 4130096she's eating fine I just cut her N View attachment 4130098white skunk x lbl ~ smells just like coffee
> All my other skunks are just super sweet smelling.View attachment 4130103View attachment 4130108 5wks bubba's gift & so far my fave.
> I'm gonna run her x3 under her own lights,
> Want to get know her a little better.View attachment 4130110chronic x NL (back left) og kush (back right)
> ...


I just finished a run with NLxChronic she's a yielder and very nice smoke.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2018)

Slymer cut tonight @ day 45


----------



## greenjambo (May 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> I'll vouch for the RIU clone king's recommendation





BobBitchen said:


> I use a https://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1525104425&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=clone+king&psc=1


So these look to be the next best thing since theres nobody stocking the clone king ' Anywhere ' without shipping costs near as much as the cloner. This x-Stream model is the nearest thing i can find.






This is there 20 site, they do a 12 site which has same size Res but has only a single sprayer for same size tank, this seem's to have a better pump and 5 spray nozzles fo an extra 20 bucks. Im sure the clone-king has 13 spray/mister's !!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2018)

IMO, a dome is unnecessary with an aero cloner.
It's easy to add sprayers , but if the original set up
mists the entire rez, you should be fine.


----------



## greenjambo (May 2, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> but if the original set up
> mists the entire rez, you should be fine.








Not sure, it prob would but just seem so much less that the other manafold setup with 5 nozzles, and if the pumb is'nt as good then i'dprob be better forking out the extra 20 and not have the concerns. If they clone like that, in that time, then ill be glad to pay the extra. Thanks for your input though, saved me looking and prob buying one of the others out there, everything ive seen on the clone king is 100%. A game changer !!


----------



## coreywebster (May 2, 2018)

Every now and then I pop into this thread and all I ever see is TOP GUN growers. The understated big names, the faces of RIU.

Gentlemen, you are the top 1 percent of all herbal cultivators. The elite. The best of the best. This thread will make you better … You might say it’ll make you the best of the best of the best.


----------



## greenjambo (May 3, 2018)

Zpine @ 2 weeks
Och well..... RUI say's No to Pic's


----------



## greenjambo (May 3, 2018)

There u go  She's flowering Fast ! can see changes daily


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 3, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> View attachment 4130444
> There u go  She's flowering Fast ! can see changes daily
> View attachment 4130449


Very nice


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 3, 2018)

Flood and drain table with roots growing out of the drain into the Rez. Any ideas to keep it out of the drain? P.s. brewing the tea to fight root rot works thanks everyone


----------



## DST (May 4, 2018)

Short of trimming the roots i can't imagine how you would keep them out.

Engineers Dream
female

male

Heir o the Dog male looking boss.
 
Will get a pic of the girl when the covers are off.
Peace DST


----------



## duchieman (May 5, 2018)

She's either a Deep Psychosis or a Psycho Killer.


----------



## greenjambo (May 6, 2018)

duchieman said:


> She's either a Deep Psychosis or a Psycho Killer.


Nice, Has that fan leave ( pointing left of centre ) got double searated blade's ? Find it alot in the Livers ( Deep Blue/Liver's ). Youll smell it soon enough if so


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2018)

Very kind Corey.

(we expect that you will do just that Jojo....time is all you need there ;0)


----------



## duchieman (May 6, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Nice, Has that fan leave ( pointing left of centre ) got double searated blade's ? Find it alot in the Livers ( Deep Blue/Liver's ). Youll smell it soon enough if so


Yeah, it seems to have them here and there. Is the smell of livers this smell of something souring?


----------



## greenjambo (May 7, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Yeah, it seems to have them here and there. Is the smell of livers this smell of something souring?


very alike the classic cheese smell/taste


----------



## greenjambo (May 7, 2018)

Couple old snaps of Pineapple i done may years ago. First time growing it again. Looking forward to some of these huge cola's

 Got one in around 17 day's.12/12. Clones ready, NOT Spindley @mr west , i'll mail ya !!


----------



## DST (May 7, 2018)

@curious old fart 
This late showing heir of the dog has suddenly doubled its speed of flowering....setting up rapido.
 
so happy to have mis-diagnosed the males.
Here is my fave heir of tue dog male getting a nice purple vein cigar on


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2018)

They look good....big, fat leaf like the dog. Any fragrance?

It's been awhile since I grew the heri from seed, but I seem to remember that they don't show pre-flowers in veg.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (May 7, 2018)

So here how things stand:

Cookies in production for clones mode

BIG Pineapple @ 17 days flores
 
 
starting to put on resin but nout like the Zpine
Tent shot of Dessert Breath x Mimosa and Honeystomper #2 ( 7 Fems out 8 seeds, 3 x D.B x M and 4 out 4 Honeystomper ) 
 
Fav D.B x M

Zpine at only 4 days more than the Pineapple when i had it sexing
 
Still buying schmoke.....But its tidy Stardawg


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 7, 2018)

Thanks dog. It's been a minute since I have came out to play......I feel free...


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 7, 2018)

Thanks dog. It's been a minute since I have came out to play......I feel free...
I think I have a handle on tea brewing and I'm loving it. Girls are spitting out nodes everywhere


----------



## jacrispy (May 8, 2018)

White skunk x lbl wk6~nice, stocky & all coffee   chronic x northern lights (back left)
Og kush (back right)
White skunk x lbl (front two) wk 6 white skunk x lbl 
Another nice one , just sweet tho.fat bitch
  3 white skunk & a bubba's gift bubba's gift ~ smells like cotton candy 
Gonna try & keep her around (first clone failed, took a few)   Gonna add a light & three more plants to the main room in the next day or two,.
Thinking about germing some "left field" 
to fill the veg closet back up.
-out 600
see you on week 7


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 8, 2018)

Jacrispy I smell you brother.. keep up the good work. As for me, I drained the Rez and refresh both Rez on Friday, the girls are running....5 gallons gone in 4 days. I figured I'll continue to train them under the trillis another week or two and flip soon. I'm running all docs gear 2 glues and his super skunk X super qrazy .... this one got me nervous. I smell her in veg


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> White skunk x lbl wk6~nice, stocky & all coffee View attachment 4133113 View attachment 4133114 chronic x northern lights (back left)
> Og kush (back right)
> White skunk x lbl (front two) wk 6View attachment 4133115 white skunk x lbl
> Another nice one , just sweet tho.View attachment 4133116fat bitch
> ...


Damn man you seem to be hitting it out of the park.


----------



## jacrispy (May 8, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Jacrispy I smell you brother.. keep up the good work. As for me, I drained the Rez and refresh both Rez on Friday, the girls are running....5 gallons gone in 4 days. I figured I'll continue to train them under the trillis another week or two and flip soon. I'm running all docs gear 2 glues and his super skunk X super qrazy .... this one got me nervous. I smell her in veg


thanks,
hell yea sounds great.
i would love to run some "tpr" at some point, i just have get through my "fridge stock" first.


oldman60 said:


> Damn man you seem to be hitting it out of the park.


thanks man,
im having a good time & enjoying the process.


----------



## oldman60 (May 9, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> thanks,
> hell yea sounds great.
> i would love to run some "tpr" at some point, i just have get through my "fridge stock" first.
> 
> ...


I'm running a green pheno TPR now it has more kick than the purp.


----------



## jacrispy (May 9, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running a green pheno TPR now it has more kick than the purp.


yea i hear if you get a green tpr you should keep it.
im running all freebies now just so they don't sit, still got a pack of "dr grinspoon" from like 2 years ago i need to run.
im about to germinate a pack of something 
maybe some "boysenberry hashplant" or "black raspberry" or "left field".
i gotta stop taking keepers so i can keep running new seed


----------



## oldman60 (May 9, 2018)

I think we're all in that boat.


----------



## duchieman (May 9, 2018)

Hi all! Some crazy frost going on here. Got a wee bit to share with you too. Fireballs at 3 weeks.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> They look good....big, fat leaf like the dog. Any fragrance?
> 
> It's been awhile since I grew the heri from seed, but I seem to remember that they don't show pre-flowers in veg.
> 
> ...


Fragrance is fresh pine, with a real heavy musk scent. Bit of spiceyniess in there aswell.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Hi all! Some crazy frost going on here. Got a wee bit to share with you too. Fireballs at 3 weeks. View attachment 4133698


nice Duchie. Always with the fresh photography skills.


----------



## Swamp Thing (May 10, 2018)

Anyone here have a line on @whodatnation been trying to get in touch and saw he hasn’t been online in a while

Danks


----------



## DST (May 11, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Anyone here have a line on @whodatnation been trying to get in touch and saw he hasn’t been online in a while
> 
> Danks


I have seen him on IG. But even there, pretty rarely and only the odd comment. I get the idea with whodat that the mofo is always working.


----------



## greenjambo (May 11, 2018)

Great job @jacrispy nout better than the fruits of your labour


----------



## DST (May 11, 2018)

@genuity have you seen the duck foot trait on these Dessert Breaths before bru? This things gonna be an Indica freak boss
 
 
 
DST


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2018)

Have not seen that,fat ass leaf tho. 

serpent cut


----------



## DST (May 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Have not seen that,fat ass leaf tho.
> 
> serpent cut


lol.
she is gonna be a beauty for sure.


----------



## Swamp Thing (May 12, 2018)

DST said:


> I have seen him on IG. But even there, pretty rarely and only the odd comment. I get the idea with whodat that the mofo is always working.


Tried to msg you but unable to msg DSG it says. Would you mind PMing me his instagram here or I’m @theDankyBank on IG

Much appreciated bruva


----------



## DST (May 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Tried to msg you but unable to msg DSG it says. Would you mind PMing me his instagram here or I’m @theDankyBank on IG
> 
> Much appreciated bruva


I messaged him on IG for you and he said he'll swing over to riu to check in with you. i don't have pm's on riu. if he doesnt check in soon remind me and I'll get you his IG name discreetly somehow.

I'll pass on ur ig name to him as well bru


----------



## greenjambo (May 12, 2018)

Wish all my plants would clone in a glass of water:

Pineapple @ 3 weeks
 
Happy Week-end 6'ers !

Jambo


----------



## greenjambo (May 12, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Fireballs at 3 weeks.


Very nice. I just added the Fireballs to my line up


----------



## Swamp Thing (May 12, 2018)

DST said:


> I messaged him on IG for you and he said he'll swing over to riu to check in with you. i don't have pm's on riu. if he doesnt check in soon remind me and I'll get you his IG name discreetly somehow.
> 
> I'll pass on ur ig name to him as well bru


Thanks man. Got in touch w the homie. One of my oldest friends... appreciate the help


----------



## DST (May 13, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Thanks man. Got in touch w the homie. One of my oldest friends... appreciate the help


nae worries. tis the ethos of the 600.


----------



## Tubby nuggs (May 13, 2018)

600w MH/HPS wing reflector in 4x4 tent. Currently running Zia Farm and Seed.


----------



## greenjambo (May 13, 2018)

Any tips on re-vegging other than the obvious anyone ?? I saw someone take a cutting from a branch with bud in 8 weeks flower, rooted fine and re-vegged same as any. The question i have is whether its best to try this with a snip a.s.a.p, or wait and re-veg the plant ? Or now i think on it do Both. 

All help/suggestions welcome


----------



## oldman60 (May 13, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Any tips on re-vegging other than the obvious anyone ?? I saw someone take a cutting from a branch with bud in 8 weeks flower, rooted fine and re-vegged same as any. The question i have is whether its best to try this with a snip a.s.a.p, or wait and re-veg the plant ? Or now i think on it do Both.
> 
> All help/suggestions welcome


If you re-veg the plant leave the bottom 4 branches to veg.


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2018)

Something is going on...

Big pharm is getting licenses for various applications of this patent
Patent # 6,630,507 B1
https://patents.google.com/patent/US6630507B1/en


cof


----------



## oldman60 (May 13, 2018)

Med going national maybe?


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Med going national maybe?


hopefully

My guess is that they are positioning themselves for that time


cof


----------



## DST (May 14, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Any tips on re-vegging other than the obvious anyone ?? I saw someone take a cutting from a branch with bud in 8 weeks flower, rooted fine and re-vegged same as any. The question i have is whether its best to try this with a snip a.s.a.p, or wait and re-veg the plant ? Or now i think on it do Both.
> 
> All help/suggestions welcome


Do both. Taking a snip in flower is now got a name, lol....by all accounts "monstercropping", due to the bushy plants it creates with the reveg.

With revegs, I leave a couple of lowers buds and a few (maybe 3 fan leaves). So not that much really. If you leave buds on then you get lots of mad growth from them as well. I have 2 revegs flowering at the moment and clones from them as well.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2018)

heres my last reveg. couple of fan leaves. few buds and plenty light and not so heavy waterings.


----------



## greenjambo (May 15, 2018)

Zpine @4 weeks 
straight fire, smell's like oranges, stickier than gglue, snaps the fingers, ive got to re-veg this. Theres more seed's there but this is a gem.


----------



## greenjambo (May 15, 2018)

Pineapple @ 25 snaps


----------



## oscaroscar (May 15, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Zpine @4 weeks
> A bit close this is straight fire, smell's like oranges, stickier than gglue, snaps the fingers, ive got to re-veg this. Theres more seed's there but this is a gem.
> View attachment 4136370


What's in that Zpine?


----------



## greenjambo (May 15, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What's in that Zpine?


O.K so my young brother got sent a single pip from someone on Insta. It was said to be Orange Zkittles x Long Valley Royal Kush. He grew it out and it was male but he belived in the genetics so he hit the only thing he had at hand flowering which happened to be the Pineapple ive got. I took a single seed from him to grow out for shits n giggles and happened across this beauty. It had a kushy smell in veg but its now got an amazing Orange smell. At first i thought it was the Pineapple but having one beside it i done a quick scratch n sniff test on them and its deff Orange. Totally different than the Pineapple.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 15, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> O.K so my young brother got sent a single pip from someone on Insta. It was said to be Orange Zkittles x Long Valley Royal Kush. He grew it out and it was male but he belived in the genetics so he hit the only thing he had at hand flowering which happened to be the Pineapple ive got. I took a single seed from him to grow out for shits n giggles and happened across this beauty. It had a kushy smell in veg but its now got an amazing Orange smell. At first i thought it was the Pineapple but having one beside it i done a quick scratch n sniff test on them and its deff Orange. Totally different than the Pineapple.


I did the same with my dj short blue moonshine and a ken estate free bee. The shit was crazy. Hit it two times and your done


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 15, 2018)

just a Lil update. This was a week ago.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 16, 2018)

Lights off Friday. Just hooked up the duck work to pull outside air through the 600 vented hoods and out to the other side. All cold air stay in.


----------



## mntnmdr7 (May 19, 2018)

Hey to the 600's...been a while so I just wanted to jump in and give a holler. Workin on some Gsc. 6 wks in. Not too much longer.


----------



## jacrispy (May 20, 2018)

53 days
2white skunk x lbl ~ og kush ~ chronic x NL white skunk up front & chronic behind white skunk on either side & a bubba's gift in the middle bubba's gift
Really like this one & took her down asap to reveg her, she was pretty well done on the tops..
the other girls will go at least 9 weeks, anyway look at this fasciated bud I found hiding inside my bubba's gift \/\/wtf just one branch ~ I'm still gonna reveg herfacsiated bud is pretty fucking gross I hear really nice smoke~ berries & vanilla cereal.
Got a couple more pretty nice white skunks & one "super leafy shitter"
Couple gorilla bubble clones & one cookie wreck clone about a week in
I'll throw some pics of those up later.
Out 600


----------



## DST (May 20, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> 53 days
> 2white skunk x lbl ~ og kush ~ chronic x NLView attachment 4138749View attachment 4138748 white skunk up front & chronic behindView attachment 4138746 white skunk on either side & a bubba's gift in the middle View attachment 4138744bubba's gift
> Really like this one & took her down asap to reveg her, she was pretty well done on the tops..
> the other girls will go at least 9 weeks, anyway look at this fasciated bud I found hiding inside my bubba's gift \/\/View attachment 4138743wtf View attachment 4138742just one branch ~ I'm still gonna reveg herView attachment 4138739facsiated bud is pretty fucking gross I hearView attachment 4138741View attachment 4138740 really nice smoke~ berries & vanilla cereal.
> ...


wtf bru. that bud looks lime 70s pr0n...all bushy and shit


----------



## DST (May 20, 2018)

Dessert Breath from @genuity 
 
Heir of the Dog from @curious old fart 
 
gg4xtangie from shamsterdam
 
peace DST


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 20, 2018)

I forgot I had her outside glad I went outside


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2018)

DST said:


> Dessert Breath from @genuity
> View attachment 4138817
> Heir of the Dog from @curious old fart
> View attachment 4138818
> ...


Good looking plants. 
I like the structure of the heir. Definitely dog inspired. Looking forward to seeing the finished lady and a smoke report.


cof


----------



## glockdoc (May 20, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> 53 days
> 2white skunk x lbl ~ og kush ~ chronic x NLView attachment 4138749View attachment 4138748 white skunk up front & chronic behindView attachment 4138746 white skunk on either side & a bubba's gift in the middle View attachment 4138744bubba's gift
> Really like this one & took her down asap to reveg her, she was pretty well done on the tops..
> the other girls will go at least 9 weeks, anyway look at this fasciated bud I found hiding inside my bubba's gift \/\/View attachment 4138743wtf View attachment 4138742just one branch ~ I'm still gonna reveg herView attachment 4138739facsiated bud is pretty fucking gross I hearView attachment 4138741View attachment 4138740 really nice smoke~ berries & vanilla cereal.
> ...


nice polyploid!


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> 53 days
> 2white skunk x lbl ~ og kush ~ chronic x NLView attachment 4138749View attachment 4138748 white skunk up front & chronic behindView attachment 4138746 white skunk on either side & a bubba's gift in the middle View attachment 4138744bubba's gift
> Really like this one & took her down asap to reveg her, she was pretty well done on the tops..
> the other girls will go at least 9 weeks, anyway look at this fasciated bud I found hiding inside my bubba's gift \/\/View attachment 4138743wtf View attachment 4138742just one branch ~ I'm still gonna reveg herView attachment 4138739facsiated bud is pretty fucking gross I hearView attachment 4138741View attachment 4138740 really nice smoke~ berries & vanilla cereal.
> ...


You always have really nice grows. Thanks for the pics.


cof


----------



## jacrispy (May 20, 2018)

glockdoc said:


> nice polyploid!


it's actually "fasciated"
i thought it was a polyploid as well...


----------



## glockdoc (May 20, 2018)

ah, sorry for the mistake and thanks for the correction.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2018)

Goedemorgen 600.

Some Monday Holiday pr0n from the light deprivations girls.

Deesert Breath

Engineers Dream f4

Dog bx2

Heir of the dog from the top

Another ED f4

Blue Pit (deep blue leaning pheno)

Blue Pit (dog leaning pheno)

Some clones
If you got a holiday today enjoy. If not then please feel free to be smug when you have your next day off and I am working
Peace DST.


----------



## greenjambo (May 21, 2018)

DST said:


> Dessert Breath from @genuity


Got a Dessert Breath x Mimosa from @genuity that looks alike

Bit fuzzy with the Pic. 

Got 3 D.B x M going atm. This is #2 smells amazing. #3 is only week 2-ish


----------



## greenjambo (May 21, 2018)

Honeystomper. @ 32 days flores:

 
Brought these out for the snaps now the whole gaff is reeking along with a very smelly left arm.  FRESH !!


----------



## duchieman (May 21, 2018)

Genuity is on fire!

Fireballs at 4 weeks.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2018)

More like you growers are killing it..badass..


----------



## numberfour (May 22, 2018)

Needs me some more @genuity gear by the looks of this 

Chop chop soon for this run, water only past two weeks

Bluepit
 

Mint Julep #3
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #4
 

Golden Retriever #6
 

Running a 12 12 from seed tent with a 65w quantum board and loving this plant,
Adhesive #3
(gg4 x nepoji (nepali og x goji f3)


----------



## oscaroscar (May 22, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Needs me some more @genuity gear by the looks of this
> 
> Chop chop soon for this run, water only past two weeks
> 
> ...


You've got to re veg that 
adhesive #3. It looks amazing


----------



## oscaroscar (May 22, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Honeystomper. @ 32 days flores:
> View attachment 4139290
> View attachment 4139291
> Brought these out for the snaps now the whole gaff is reeking along with a very smelly left arm.  FRESH !!


Blimey. You've got a lot on the go.


----------



## numberfour (May 22, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> You've got to re veg that
> adhesive #3. It looks amazing


Its happening, that, pheno #4 of Adhesive and a couple from my main room. Got a tent coming in the next couple of days to re veg the lot in.

Adhesive #4,
More Glue dom with coffee / chocolate kushy terps, solid


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Needs me some more @genuity gear by the looks of this
> 
> Chop chop soon for this run, water only past two weeks
> 
> ...


Beautiful stuff numberfour ....


----------



## angryblackman (May 22, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Good looking plants.
> I like the structure of the heir. Definitely dog inspired. Looking forward to seeing the finished lady and a smoke report.
> 
> 
> cof


The 1 plant that I decided to grow this year is Honeybee. @genuity FTW!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2018)

DST said:


> Goedemorgen 600.
> 
> Some Monday Holiday pr0n from the light deprivations girls.
> View attachment 4139124
> ...


What's up D? I see you still putting them out I hope all is well and everything is going good.


----------



## pinner420 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## DST (May 24, 2018)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What's up D? I see you still putting them out I hope all is well and everything is going good.


Holy shyt T. Awesome to see you mate. All is good here thanks. How the blerry hell are you?


----------



## DST (May 24, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4140587


nice trees pinner.


----------



## pinner420 (May 24, 2018)

DST said:


> nice trees pinner.


Thanks been busy helping folks with their gardens and had a minute to look in on mine....


----------



## jacrispy (May 24, 2018)

Into the dirt with these
Those blueberry say outdoor ?
Doesn't really matter cause I already planted them indoor


----------



## Bbcchance (May 24, 2018)

Hey @DST the bb subscribers email wasn't blind cc'd you sent all your custies email addys to all your custies


----------



## DST (May 24, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Hey @DST the bb subscribers email wasn't blind cc'd you sent all your custies email addys to all your custies


Yup. Just trying to get everyone friendly and cosy likes. Dumber than fucking dumb. Want something done do it yourself.

Edit. And again i bow and apologise for this fuk up.


----------



## duchieman (May 24, 2018)

Once a 6'er, always a 6'er. Right T? 

Dippy seeds, Dippy cuts. It's a Dippy Day.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2018)

Few shots from the cab. Coming up on 10 weeks.
Dog
 
 
Omfdog
 
gg4
 
peace DST


----------



## greenjambo (May 26, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Blimey. You've got a lot on the go.


Something like 7-8 strains  I can think of nothing worse than a bunch of all the same smoke. Its why i like to run seeds, although a full tent of Cookies or Fireballs sounds sweet. Got a couple more snips to do then i can get my Veg. Cab rocking for next run. Just hoping the old filter is still good. Its been a while, but not in use, prob only done 4 x 2-3 month shifts.


----------



## greenjambo (May 26, 2018)

Dessert Breath x Mimosa ( Stinky Pinky )
Week 5

D.B x Mimosa 'Bubblegummy '


Honeystomper #2


Smelling fruity. Ive got 4 of these going but the other 3 are only week 2-3. Getting 7 Fem's from 8 Reg's really pushed me for space but i managed to get them all in at a squeeze, especially with the Pineapple taking a 3rd of the tent.


----------



## greenjambo (May 26, 2018)

My young brothers pollen chuck in the bedroom has produced the front runner in this lot. How this came about ill never know. 

Zpine @ almost 6 weeks


Sticky as anything, smells like orange, no sings of hermi, just goodness


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 26, 2018)

DST said:


> Few shots from the cab. Coming up on 10 weeks.
> Dog
> View attachment 4141398
> View attachment 4141399
> ...


Damn 10 weeks


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 26, 2018)

Week 1 of 12/12


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 26, 2018)

Got my fingers crossed


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2018)




----------



## DST (May 27, 2018)

I thought she'd make a nice houseplant?
Bluepit
 
Night shot...just removed the cover. "Heirofthedog is a beasty tae behold like"!!
 
Slaap lekker!!
DST


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2018)

DST said:


> I thought she'd make a nice houseplant?
> Bluepit
> View attachment 4142434
> Night shot...just removed the cover. "Heirofthedog is a beasty tae behold like"!!
> ...


That would make a nice house plant if you could freeze it's development somehow lol

The heirofthedog is no slouch in the resin department. Nicely done


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2018)

Hoping everyone on this side of the pond has a good Memorial Day.
Thank you to all who have served.


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2018)

DST said:


> I thought she'd make a nice houseplant?
> Bluepit
> View attachment 4142434
> Night shot...just removed the cover. "Heirofthedog is a beasty tae behold like"!!
> ...


The heir looks so good I might have to grow some.

How deep is she into bloom?


cof


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 27, 2018)

DST said:


> I thought she'd make a nice houseplant?
> Bluepit
> View attachment 4142434
> Night shot...just removed the cover. "Heirofthedog is a beasty tae behold like"!!
> ...


house plant indeeeed


----------



## jacrispy (May 28, 2018)

2 White skunk x lbl
Chronic x NL ~ og kush all 61 days
Start chopping them wed   
White skunk x lbl 61 days /\/\ taking em wed 
Gorilla bubble clones a couple weeks in
White skunk x lbl on the end cookie wreck clone 
8/10 black raz & 7/7 blueberry rks are above ground
-out I'm going to trim jail


----------



## DST (May 29, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> The heir looks so good I might have to grow some.
> 
> How deep is she into bloom?
> 
> ...


she's got to be over the half way mark.me thinks. I'll try and see if i can find out when i started the light dep.

Edit. 5 week-ish.


----------



## greenjambo (May 29, 2018)

One for the nerds. A zpine in Veg. oozing sap:

It got left in the direct sun. First time ive saw this.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> One for the nerds. A zpine in Veg. oozing sap:
> View attachment 4143007
> It got left in the direct sun. First time ive saw this.


That looks like an insect egg to me. Have you taken it off?


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2018)

DST said:


> she's got to be over the half way mark.me thinks. I'll try and see if i can find out when i started the light dep.
> 
> Edit. 5 week-ish.


That's what I was thinking. She might go 10 weeks.


cof


----------



## duchieman (May 29, 2018)

Eye spy.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> One for the nerds. A zpine in Veg. oozing sap:
> View attachment 4143007
> It got left in the direct sun. First time ive saw this.


been chopping the dog today which i let go to 10 weeks. a few of the buds had amber oil like someone had ros9n squished them.....wasnt such a nice round ball like that though. Given it a prod yet?


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 29, 2018)

On this end seems like the girls drinking a gallon a day.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 31, 2018)

Old Galaxy 600 going out I think. Problem...600 watt has new bulb, when I turn it on it flickers. But all the other ballast work fine...input please


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (May 31, 2018)

Ok it's the ballast. Guess it did what she needed to do for the past 10 years


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 2, 2018)

DST said:


> . Given it a prod yet?


Its now got clear balls all down the stem. The red bit dried, crispy. Its sweet to smell/taste.
Anyways ive got problems that cause me to abandon ship  Got a call yesterday from landlord wanting to come out and ' Check ' the flat over with the view of offering me a permenant gaff. Ive now accepted it after a long time trying to work something so i could finnish off, but its not poss. Atleast i got the heads up and once its done i should be good to set roots without concern. Ive chopped the zpine ( leaving some to be re-vegged ), Pineapple, 2 Dessert Breath x Mimosa, 1 Honeystomper just shy of 7 weeks. Got 4 more to go at only 4-5 weeks. Got my clones away safe. Got some nice snaps, these things were going to be beautifull........ Suppose it could have been alot worse.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Its now got clear balls all down the stem. The red bit dried, crispy. Its sweet to smell/taste.
> Anyways ive got problems that cause me to abandon ship  Got a call yesterday from landlord wanting to come out and ' Check ' the flat over with the view of offering me a permenant gaff. Ive now accepted it after a long time trying to work something so i could finnish off, but its not poss. Atleast i got the heads up and once its done i should be good to set roots without concern. Ive chopped the zpine ( leaving some to be re-vegged ), Pineapple, 2 Dessert Breath x Mimosa, 1 Honeystomper just shy of 7 weeks. Got 4 more to go at only 4-5 weeks. Got my clones away safe. Got some nice snaps, these things were going to be beautifull........ Suppose it could have been alot worse.


Dam lad. Like you say. Could have been worse. At least you got some warning.


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 2, 2018)

DST said:


> Dam lad. Like you say. Could have been worse. At least you got some warning.


Aye thats the thoughts ive came to get used to over the last 24 hrs. If i had got 2-3 more weeks it would have been sweet. But ive realised they've been trying to get hold of me since last Mon. So with it being Fri afternoon before i got bk to them they kinda had to give me the weekend to clean house.
Got a few good Onions out it with all my clones ( 6 ) and live to fight another day.


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 2, 2018)

Things were just starting to looks freaking Awsome !!
Zpine



Honeystomper #2
 
Pineapple


DessertBreath x Mimosa 

" more Dessert Breath x Mimosa ( the 2 diff phenos i got )


Honeystomper #2 

There was 3 more Honeystompers that were ony 2-3 weeks gone


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Its now got clear balls all down the stem. The red bit dried, crispy. Its sweet to smell/taste.
> Anyways ive got problems that cause me to abandon ship  Got a call yesterday from landlord wanting to come out and ' Check ' the flat over with the view of offering me a permenant gaff. Ive now accepted it after a long time trying to work something so i could finnish off, but its not poss. Atleast i got the heads up and once its done i should be good to set roots without concern. Ive chopped the zpine ( leaving some to be re-vegged ), Pineapple, 2 Dessert Breath x Mimosa, 1 Honeystomper just shy of 7 weeks. Got 4 more to go at only 4-5 weeks. Got my clones away safe. Got some nice snaps, these things were going to be beautifull........ Suppose it could have been alot worse.


What a choker. They were just starting finish up nicely. At least you were far enough along to harvest something. 
Is your library still intact? If you need anything back let me know. 

What does that Cookies looks like when it's done? I'll be putting one in flower in a couple of weeks


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 2, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What a choker. They were just starting finish up nicely. At least you were far enough along to harvest something.
> Is your library still intact? If you need anything back let me know.
> 
> What does that Cookies looks like when it's done? I'll be putting one in flower in a couple of weeks


Thanks mate, ive got all the choc buttons away safe. This is acctually a good thing, ive been waiting for 2 years to get moved to somewhere permenant to be left alone from housing associations ect... Its bad timing for sure, a couple more weeks would have been grand but your right, least i get to walk away with something and wont be long befor im up n going again.
Ive only floweredthe cookies once myself so not got many pics. Depending on temps it will turn blue/red/purple. Takes a few weeks to get going but finnishes up really nice.
This was the one i done, a side branch @ 7 weeks:


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 2, 2018)

Here the one i had just put into flower a couple weeks. Gutted man, this


oscaroscar said:


> What does that Cookies looks like when it's done? I'll be putting one in flower in a couple of weeks


 was going to be a beaut.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Here the one i had just put into flower a couple weeks. Gutted man, this
> 
> was going to be a beaut.
> View attachment 4145137


Does it do its best as a single cola plant? Or can you top it for multiple branches? 
That dry bud is smothered in resin


----------



## duchieman (Jun 2, 2018)

That sucks about the landlord inspection. Even though I'm legal I still worry about the landlord because he can still make a big deal of it and make life difficult and none of us need that shit. Like you say though, get it over with and you'll get what you've been waiting for, breathing room. Good luck! 

Lil' balls o'fire


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 3, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Does it do its best as a single cola plant? Or can you top it for multiple branches?
> That dry bud is smothered in resin


Ive saw it do well in single cola yea, im sure it that one ^^ in a couple weeks would have done well with the structure, stacking nicley, just one main branch from stem. It does'nt stretch too much.
Smothered as you say:


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 3, 2018)

duchieman said:


> That sucks about the landlord inspection.


I should have knew better dutchie, im in temp accomodation and the 2 yr mark was up a couple weeks ago. I knew theyre was a chance of a check or something and i just got the timing out. I was already due to be submitting my new forms in a couple weeks but they must have looked at my situ and came up with a perm offer. So bad timing n all that said, i got out clean and by next week i should have a permanant place with no checks for the duration which ive been waiting on for more years than i care to remember. Since i lost mylast place for growing


----------



## duchieman (Jun 3, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I should have knew better dutchie, im in temp accomodation and the 2 yr mark was up a couple weeks ago. I knew theyre was a chance of a check or something and i just got the timing out. I was already due to be submitting my new forms in a couple weeks but they must have looked at my situ and came up with a perm offer. So bad timing n all that said, i got out clean and by next week i should have a permanant place with no checks for the duration which ive been waiting on for more years than i care to remember. Since i lost mylast place for growing


The main thing is that you've ended a long wait for stable housing and now you've got it. Congrats on that. You can breath easier and dream of fields of colas. Well, a couple of tents at least. . If my landlord were to find mine I would show him my paperwork and legally, that would be the end of that. If he called the police, they would call the 'registrar' and find I'm legal and basically tell the landlord he has to pound salt. Still, we have a housing tribunal he could try to stir shit up with and if that didn't work for him, he could just make shit difficult. So still I plan for an inspection, which all he needs here is to give 24hrs notice. For this reason I have my two fixtures hanging from a pole that hangs from two common plant hooks. My fan and filter sit on the floor and my ballasts are mounted to a board that just hangs on the wall. All of this can come down in minutes and get packed in a corner. Then, in the basement I've got large moving boxes to put the plants into and I'll be cooking onions and garlic when they come. Sometimes I just want him to find it so I can finally know where he stands. Oh well, maybe I'll have my own place soon.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 3, 2018)

That sucks . I've been down and out a few years and bounced back for a major come back. I was tired of spending money on medicine and buying garbage.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2018)

One needs a steady roof oer ones heid fur sure good things come to those who wait @jambo


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 3, 2018)

That's the good thing about owning your own. No inspections or anything. But my landlord can be a dick. He does ecstasy and smokes weed on the downstairs bog until all hours of the morning ffs


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 3, 2018)

The hard part is being able to afford a house aka down payment then the mortgage but after that it's down hill from there. Lol first thing i did was built my man cave.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2018)

Howdy 600ers long time no speak,

Any one point me in the direction to the right net for 2.4x2.4m tent 
 



Is this the correct one


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2018)

Do mean spreader mat?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 4, 2018)

I' confused to size of that nft I posted as it says 1830 x940x65x (channel size x 2) 


So is that meaning it's 1830x1880x65 overall size.. 

My m8s telling me it' 1830x940 and I think it's 1830x1880


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2018)

budolskie said:


> I' confused to size of that nft I posted as it says 1830 x940x65x (channel size x 2)
> 
> 
> So is that meaning it's 1830x1880x65 overall size..
> ...


I think your are right. Because it's two channels


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4146493


couple of wee plants there
nice.

heir o the dog @curious old fart doesn't look like it'll go much longer....could be wrong.....seem to be wrong with a lot.of things atm


----------



## duchieman (Jun 5, 2018)

G'day all! A little studio action today. Fireballs in the bowl and on the stick. I'm really enjoying this smoke. This is the second pheno and still freshly harvested so verdicts still out on it but the first one was great. Not really a daytime smoke, but not a couch lock either. Heavy in the head and great for evening unwind. My wife loves it for her fibro so for her it does work as a great daytime, as long as the day's not too involved. Psycho Killers, Deep Psycho and a Dippy on on deck for their chop soon. Can't wait for that. I have 4 PK's, two are lemon and two are more fruity, sweet. The fruity one's have massive buds and cola's while the lemons are smaller buds, but I don't care because I know it's going to have what I want.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2018)

DST said:


> couple of wee plants there
> nice.
> 
> heir o the dog @curious old fart doesn't look like it'll go much longer....could be wrong.....seem to be wrong with a lot.of things atm
> ...


frosty wench, you're doing something right....she's looks pretty close......dog is a 10 weeker while heri is around 8. 


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 5, 2018)

question to fellow growers, do you count the 2 week stretch period as part of the flowering time or you start counting after?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> View attachment 4146704 question to fellow growers, do you count the 2 week stretch period as part of the flowering time or you start counting after?


Nice looking plant.

I count mine from the day she goes into the bloom room, which is the start of the stretch.


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 5, 2018)

Ok fart. It's been a while so please forgive me. I'm having a brain fart. I like more Amber than milk so we will see how it goes


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Nice looking plant.
> 
> I count mine from the day she goes into the bloom room, which is the start of the stretch.
> 
> ...


same...from flip.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> View attachment 4146704 question to fellow growers, do you count the 2 week stretch period as part of the flowering time or you start counting after?


I count from the first day they go under 12/12 lights


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 6, 2018)

So the average grow time
would be 8 weeks or more


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> View attachment 4146704 question to fellow growers, do you count the 2 week stretch period as part of the flowering time or you start counting after?


Damn she does look good


----------



## tatonka (Jun 6, 2018)

Jack and the bean stalk
@pinner420


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 7, 2018)

Bud porn anyone?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 8, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Bud porn anyone?


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Bud porn anyone?


.......some Dog in a bag pr0n!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2018)

*Canada's senate votes in favor of legalizing recreational marijuana as prime minister continues to push for summer launch  *
  
Canada's Senate on Thursday voted to legalize recreational marijuana, clearing a major hurdle that puts the country on track to become the first G7 nation to permit national use of the drug.


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 8, 2018)

Road trip


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 8, 2018)

Ok I think it's my turn to show a lil porn


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> *Canada's senate votes in favor of legalizing recreational marijuana as prime minister continues to push for summer launch  *
> 
> Canada's Senate on Thursday voted to legalize recreational marijuana, clearing a major hurdle that puts the country on track to become the first G7 nation to permit national use of the drug.
> 
> ...


good on them. i hope they cab sort out all the bullsh1t that goes on regarsing LPs and such. Seems to be a lot of differing views on the producers.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 9, 2018)

I noticed when I tap a plant white dust falls from it. I had to get rid of one plant because of root rot and lack of light. But the bad news is I I found spider mites. I quickly sprayed the tent with Triple action fertaling. I will be spraying every 3 days


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2018)

Brrr! Sorry to hear that Jojo. As it gets hotter, the pressure increases, bug-wise.

I may shut down flowering for a couple of months, but for now I am just not rushing to add new plants
as I harvest things.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 9, 2018)

Should I chop the plant with mites or treat it and keep flowering. It's not bad yet since I caught it early


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2018)

I have found that some plants are magnets....but I have typically
not really trusted the tent in question until it was hit hard when empty.
(i.e. only after all plants currently running are done) I'd at least pull
the affected and wait to see if they show up elsewhere.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 9, 2018)

I heard that Habanero peppers chopped up and heated in water then strayed on plants will kill the spider mites.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 9, 2018)

I think I contaminated the opp when I took the mom's outside for a few days then brought them back in


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 10, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I think I contaminated the opp when I took the mom's outside for a few days then brought them back in


Since you are already in flower id hit em with rosemary oil and some citrus enzymes like a dr zymes or a homemade version to keep them at bay till harvest, they wont finish pretty, but they wont be poison covered either


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Since you are already in flower id hit em with rosemary oil and some citrus enzymes like a dr zymes or a homemade version to keep them at bay till harvest, they wont finish pretty, but they wont be poison covered either


theres always ways to rescue things @Mr.jojodancer305


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2018)

Some foot Pr0n.... #heirothedog @curious old fart coming down the final straight. Another week maybe.
 
 
 
 
peace DST


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2018)

3 smell layers First the diesel fuel and rubber combo followed by a more sweet smell (noy quite nailed that i guess the heri) then it settled to a sweet pine smell. Interesting. Tis all in the smokkng though


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2018)

DST said:


> 3 smell layers First the diesel fuel and rubber combo followed by a more sweet smell (noy quite nailed that i guess the heri) then it settled to a sweet pine smell. Interesting. Tis all in the smokkng though


Dog has the diesel, rubber smell and the others are from the heri.
The dog & heri are pretty dank, smells like a skunk is in the room, did any transfer?


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Dog has the diesel, rubber smell and the others are from the heri.
> The dog & heri are pretty dank, smells like a skunk is in the room, did any transfer?
> 
> 
> cof


i would liken skunk to a sick cheesey smell. theres muskyness in there?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2018)

DST said:


> i would liken skunk to a sick cheesey smell. theres muskyness in there?


Dog has the underlying muskiness.
Sounds interesting. Like you said, it's all down to the smoke test.


cof


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 11, 2018)

7 blueberry x rks ~ 8 black raspberry 
Bubba's gift clone finally reveging.
I'm going to transplant these to 5 gal pots tonight & run them two weeks outside before I bring them in to flower...
I'll keep them off the ground & scope em real good before I bring them back in..
Fuck it


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Jun 13, 2018)

And a picture of this bitch....


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4150270


is it going to mow the lawn for you lad?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2018)

he's fertilizing the soil after it is tilled.


cof


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 14, 2018)

White skunk rosin


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4150681 White skunk rosin


shticky yesh.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2018)

Its been a while but hope you have all been well. We finished our first Rec crop and it hits shelves next week it looks like. Our test for my first big grow like this could not have been better. It has pretty much guaranteed we will sell out in the most flooded market in the country. 33.8% thc and 40% total cannabinoids. The lab called and it is the highest there company has tested and as far as i know the highest i have seen


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Its been a while but hope you have all been well. We finished our first Rec crop and it hits shelves next week it looks like. Our test for my first big grow like this could not have been better. It has pretty much guaranteed we will sell out in the most flooded market in the country. 33.8% thc and 40% total cannabinoids. The lab called and it is the highest there company has tested and as far as i know the highest i have seen View attachment 4150925 View attachment 4150926


Congrats. Crazy results. Keep up.the good work Dr.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 14, 2018)

The world's famous doctor funk


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 16, 2018)

Running into trouble with my dwc


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 16, 2018)

I brewed some tea for my dwc about 2weeks ago and they loved it. Now I'm loosing them one by one. I do a water change every 2 weeks, I think that is the problem. Maybe I shouldn't Brew tea for my hydro at all. Guess I will try again next run with the dwc. "Failure is not an option"


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2018)

i can be of no help with dwc. perhsps chsnging the roots environment creates an adverse effect. Hope u get it sorted


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 16, 2018)

DST said:


> i can be of no help with dwc. perhsps chsnging the roots environment creates an adverse effect. Hope u get it sorted


Learn something new every grow


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 16, 2018)

To whom it applies Happy Fathers Day, everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2018)

The NYS Comm. of Health came out with an endorsement for legalization today. 
One more for our side.


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I brewed some tea for my dwc about 2weeks ago and they loved it. Now I'm loosing them one by one. I do a water change every 2 weeks, I think that is the problem. Maybe I shouldn't Brew tea for my hydro at all. Guess I will try again next run with the dwc. "Failure is not an option"


How much tea?

I use to run 5gal bucket dwc & add a cup of extreme tea,No res chage(but added fresh water daily) no Ill effects.


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2018)

Well...this just happened. Canada just officially ended cannabis prohibition. Whoot whoot!!! It's not perfect, but we'll work out the bugs later.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/senate-passes-government-pot-bill-1.4713222


----------



## duchieman (Jun 19, 2018)

Psycho Killer; The Fusty Pheno. 

I got just over 60g off this lady.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 19, 2018)

M


genuity said:


> How much tea?
> 
> I use to run 5gal bucket dwc & add a cup of extreme tea,No res chage(but added fresh water daily) no Ill effects.


My girls feel to root rot. I added a half of gallon of tea


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 20, 2018)

about last night!!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 24, 2018)

Oh my goodness


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2018)

you're definitely doing something right


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 24, 2018)

I can't wait to start the next run... So excited


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 24, 2018)

Oh ...blue moonshine X blue dream next


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2018)

Engineersdream f4.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 25, 2018)

Very sexy


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 26, 2018)

What's a good flower harder?


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> What's a good flower harder?


Kelp4less.


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 27, 2018)

Blueberry/rks x7~~Black raz x7
Outdoor veg ~ indoor bloom 
4 days of constant rain slowed things down & 1 black raspberry drowned before I started bringing them in. finally we got a few sunny days & I got em topped on track now & i think I'll have them in the bloom room by July 1stminimal bug damage on a few  the black raz I lost bubbas gift not wanting to reveg,
I took a clone on 4th wk of bloom & that one took so I'll work off that \/ gorilla bubbles & a cookie wreck a few weeks out , throw some pics up of those later on-out-600


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 27, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Blueberry/rks x7~~Black raz x7
> Outdoor veg ~ indoor bloom
> 4 days of constant rain slowed things down & 1 black raspberry drowned before I started bringing them in.gorilla bubbles & a cookie wreck a few weeks out , throw some pics up of those later on-out-600


good lookin' Shar Pei too....


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Blueberry/rks x7~~Black raz x7
> Outdoor veg ~ indoor bloom
> 4 days of constant rain slowed things down & 1 black raspberry drowned before I started bringing them in.View attachment 4156852View attachment 4156853 finally we got a few sunny days & I got em toppedView attachment 4156854View attachment 4156855 on track now & i think I'll have them in the bloom room by July 1stView attachment 4156861minimal bug damage on a few View attachment 4156862View attachment 4156864 the black raz I lost View attachment 4156865bubbas gift not wanting to reveg,
> I took a clone on 4th wk of bloom & that one took so I'll work off that \/View attachment 4156859 gorilla bubbles & a cookie wreck a few weeks out , throw some pics up of those later on-out-600


love the look of your outdoor garden. beautiful.

we had a couple of sunny days. heres an #omfdog chiling.
 
Peace DST


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2018)

Has anyone grew a blue moonshine x blue dream before? Asking for a friend


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Has anyone grew a blue moonshine x blue dream before? Asking for a friend


never had the pleasure.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Has anyone grew a blue moonshine x blue dream before? Asking for a friend


I've grown Moonshine it's a good grower with about a 2.5 stretch,


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2018)

DST said:


> View attachment 4158054


Beautiful

What strain?


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Beautiful
> 
> What strain?
> 
> ...


Engineersdream.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 1, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> I've grown Moonshine it's a good grower with about a 2.5 stretch,


Do you still have any moonshine?


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Do you still have any moonshine?


No unfortunately, I miss that strain.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 1, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> No unfortunately, I miss that strain.


You and me both. I had it for 8 years,lost her when I moved


----------



## Javadog (Jul 1, 2018)

I tried to get some in a cross or two...G13's Blue OG was one.

It was very nice but lost to some strong competition.

JD

P.S. It was neat to see Doc on seedfinder: 
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Rum_Bayou/Docs_Dank_Seeds/


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2018)

Doc is doing some wonderful work.
He is going to work some crosses with my Lambsbread I can't wait to see
what he gets.


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 3, 2018)

Blueberry/rks x7~~ black raspberry x7
Weather got nice so they are getting some extra veg time   bubbas gift clone~~ keeper
slow vegging fast flowering  sexy parts already on a few \/\/ boy  getting anxious for the bloom room!!
-out 600


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Blueberry/rks x7~~ black raspberry x7
> Weather got nice so they are getting some extra veg timeView attachment 4159476View attachment 4159477 View attachment 4159478View attachment 4159479 View attachment 4159480View attachment 4159481 bubbas gift clone~~ keeper
> slow vegging fast flowering View attachment 4159482View attachment 4159483 sexy parts already on a few \/\/ boy View attachment 4159484 getting anxious for the bloom room!!
> -out 600


They look good.


cof


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 3, 2018)

after a 5 year break and a really good friend as a breeder. It's safe to say things are looking up. No more buying meds for me


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm thinking another 3 weeks , what y'all think?


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2018)

Watch the trichs they'll tell you.
80 - 90 % cloudy is good 5 to 15% amber and you get more couch lock imho.
By the way your buds look great!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2018)

@DST congrats on 5600 pgs and still going.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2018)

Have a good 4th everyone and for those who served, Thank you.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I'm thinking another 3 weeks , what y'all think?


3 weeks? 3 days more like Not sure I would leave them 3 weeks, but each to their own jojo. looks like you have had thrips as well but those nugs look frosty and dense as!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> @DST congrats on 5600 pgs and still going.


cheers bru. its the folk who contribute that make it


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 4, 2018)

DST said:


> cheers bru. its the folk who contribute that make it


5600 definitely says something about the OP, as well.  Bravo.

hammers kush(cherry cookies x cbanana) x tk hammerhead gear tester 3, around 30. Starting to get a sweet fruit smell. Nice. The other 2 are more tk smelling.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 4, 2018)

DST said:


> 3 weeks? 3 days more like Not sure I would leave them 3 weeks, but each to their own jojo. looks like you have had thrips as well but those nugs look frosty and dense as!!!


Thanks, not bad for a first crop, and yes the thrips were a pain in the ass. I was spraying the plants with triple action every 3 days. The Nuggets still have clear heads a few with Milky heads, that's why I was thinking two to three weeks. they still white hairs on the nuggets


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 4, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 5600 definitely says something about the OP, as well.  Bravo.
> 
> hammers kush(cherry cookies x cbanana) x tk hammerhead gear tester 3, around 30. Starting to get a sweet fruit smell. Nice. The other 2 are more tk smelling.View attachment 4159874


Sexy bud porn


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Thanks, not bad for a first crop, and yes the thrips were a pain in the ass. I was spraying the plants with triple action every 3 days. The Nuggets still have clear heads a few with Milky heads, that's why I was thinking two to three weeks. they still white hairs on the nuggets


thrips are a royal pain in the scroat. I mind in the early 90s folk would harvest with 25% white hairs lol. 
well the calyxes look swollen to buggery so you can't be long off.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 4, 2018)

It's been a tough year so far, the northeast is getting murdered with heat and
the damn spider mites are being buggers.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 7, 2018)

getting close


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 7, 2018)

Figured I'll let her finish this Rez and then start flushing


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 7, 2018)

All heads are milky now , waiting for miss Amber to show up


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 8, 2018)

All hydroponic stores closed today...


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> All hydroponic stores closed today...


On Sunday everything use to be closed


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 8, 2018)

Gorilla bubble 3rd run for this girl
Twice in the same 3 gal pot~ 60 days of bloom last wed/\/\coming down Thursday   Tonight/\/\ water only the last 2wks
For the past couple runs..
I brought all the bb/rks & black raz (15)inside to sex & bloom.
I really liked the gb & have another pack in the fridge so 3rd times the axe for these 
rubber & pine


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 8, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Gorilla bubble 3rd run for this girl
> Twice in the same 3 gal pot~ 60 days of bloomView attachment 4162276View attachment 4162277 last wed/\/\View attachment 4162280coming down Thursday View attachment 4162285View attachment 4162286 View attachment 4162287View attachment 4162289 View attachment 4162292Tonight/\/\View attachment 4162293 View attachment 4162294water only the last 2wks
> For the past couple runs..
> I brought all the bb/rks & black raz (15)inside to sex & bloom.
> ...


this is how my glue looking tonight


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Jul 8, 2018)

Added a few things since i last posted lets see if i get a little for weight now, built table to fit with drain have my waist drain into 5 gallon water jug along with my dehuey water (use water out of runoff to water garden double use..) I drilled 4 holes into table in same spots as cage then cemented 4 dowles in the table holes set cage on top and ran dowles through holes in cage so i can adjust height still running cutting edge solutions co2 under 600w hps


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ugh top buds looking good lower buds still clear slightly [email protected] week 9 counting the two week stretch


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm so ready for the next run. I learned a lot and made a few mistakes bet I won't do it again


----------



## duchieman (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey 600!
I've run out of dried and have nothing in bloom.  But, I have some nice girls in veg ready to fire things up again.

My revegged Fireballs. Gonna take some cuts and flower this one. 

 
I had an incident where I dropped a tray of newly planted peats and they exploded all over the floor. I managed to salvage some seeds but things got mixed up a bit. On the right I'm pretty sure it's a Plemon, based on it's dark coloured seed. We'll know soon enough. On the left I figured it was either a Dippy or a Deep Blue. Looking now, I'm betting it's a Dippy. They ended up being the only ones salvageable . 


 
 
Plemon pre-flowers
 

Plemon 
 
We're going full flower room this run for a nice fall harvest to get us through. Also, I forgot to mention, my 22 year old and her partner finally moved out and headed 7 hours away, so my household consumption just decreased by half! I miss my girl, but she can smoke me under the table some times. 

Happy weekend to all and cheers!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 14, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Hey 600!
> I've run out of dried and have nothing in bloom.  But, I have some nice girls in veg ready to fire things up again.
> 
> My revegged Fireballs. Gonna take some cuts and flower this one.
> ...


I'll clean it up for a few clones lol


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 14, 2018)

Did some cleaning up and found my private stash of beans.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 18, 2018)

a lil dry porn


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 18, 2018)

3 Blueberry/rks throwing some male parts the pack had an outdoor only warning...
I vegged them outdoors, but brought them inside to bloom &  probably shocked themthe black raz are all normal I could kill them & im going to remove them from the room regardless
That's not a big deal.
Or should I knock those nuts off & plant them outside again??dry trimmed 1 GB after 10 days hanging sweat em overnight & probably paper bag em for a bit after that.
Either I just kill those bb/rks or I replant them back outside..??-out600


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 18, 2018)

By the looks of that frost go back outside IMHO.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2018)

I agree with Oldman, get em back outside and swipe those nuts away and monitor. they are early flower nuts so hopefully will stop after a couple of weeks. Nothing worse than getting nuts when you are half way through flower.....


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 19, 2018)

Dug 4 of these to bury those bb/ rks, ive grown big plants in these spots before so 
After 6 when the garden opens ill handle that. Tomatoes are coming on i had some white 1/2 runners but a ground hog ate them all.gorilla bubble #2 got a cookie wreck to do next, been hanging em whole & dry trimming
fuckin yea!
I need to build a veg room pretty bad, got a room,ceramics & a plc 420 just laying about.
-600


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2018)

Can anyone give me some info, or a review of this type of light? I'm asking for a friend. Thanks. 

https://hydrobuilder.com/grow-light-bulbs-ballasts-hoods/hydrofarm-induction-light-400w-bloom-3100k.html?ptid=8552139979


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 19, 2018)

Not sure about that light but why you won't take a look at chm 315?


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Not sure about that light but why you won't take a look at chm 315?


It's a money issue, I think. She just showed me this and it seems they used to sell for a lot more than this. I'm more curious for myself now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 19, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Can anyone give me some info, or a review of this type of light? I'm asking for a friend. Thanks.
> 
> https://hydrobuilder.com/grow-light-bulbs-ballasts-hoods/hydrofarm-induction-light-400w-bloom-3100k.html?ptid=8552139979


For the money your better with a CMH I'm having great results and in the end induction is still florescent IMHO.
CMH conversion units are about $100.00 for ballast, bulb and socket.


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 19, 2018)

bb/rks ~ we'll I've stressed these to the max
& now it's time for Mother Nature to smooth things over..  should've listened & ran them outdoors from the beginning,
NEXT


----------



## duchieman (Jul 19, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> For the money your better with a CMH I'm having great results and in the end induction is still florescent IMHO.
> CMH conversion units are about $100.00 for ballast, bulb and socket.


Thanks very much Oldman. Appreciate it.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 19, 2018)

You are more than welcome, I believe it's IPower that carries them on ebay.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 20, 2018)

I love to grow but hate trimming


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## oldman60 (Jul 20, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I love to grow but hate trimming


I'll second that.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 20, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I love to grow but hate trimming


The only thing I trim now is the large fan leaves. I leave all sugar leaves on and jar them that way too. As I use it, I clean the bud then and save it as I go.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 20, 2018)

Talk about messed up hypocrisy.

Juxtapose this...https://hightimes.com/news/us-reportedly-banning-entrance-canadians-legal-cannabis-industry/

with this..

https://www.straight.com/cannabis/1104886/nanaimo-based-tilray-becomes-first-canadian-cannabis-company-launch-ipo-united

They'll take our money, but they don't want us anywhere around.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok fam, I'm half way through


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 20, 2018)

Battery low so I'll post tomorrow


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 24, 2018)

Evening folks ! its been a few weeks, thats me moved house, still got most of my cuts, and should have things running once the last check is done from landlord. I thought the move was going to be quick but the place was a dump !! Think thats been 5-6 weeks it took them to get it right for me to move. Atleast the place will be reeking of fresh paint for a while .
Ive got some cracking snaps from last harvest even though it had to come down early. The Dessert breath x mimosa @genuity ( green one ) was very nice and very strong puff. The zpine thing i grew from my brothers chuck ended up alike the sweet stomper kush. Sour/fuely, i was surprised it took so much from the Pineapple as it looked nout like her. I had 3 or 4 plants i got nothing but frosty pop corn from being at around 3-4 weeks, i was going to make some butter with it along with the trim ect from the 4-5 that were near enough ready, But im thinking vape juice.

Hope everyone's good


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 26, 2018)

BB/rks really set in nice  one week in the ground & just short enough days to keep them blooming    Banana peppers are producing  tomatoe plants are starting to get serious.
I got squash too but they are up front & I'll have to get pics later


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> View attachment 4168498


nice bouquet bru


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2018)

just got the first of the cherry toms.

loads of cucumbers this year....some quite mad.

2nd round of light deprivation. well this gg4xtangie was an inbetweener. 2nd lot are around 2 weeks light dep.

ticklish side nug gg4xtangie

omfdog

blue pit

vertical cab dog nug 20 days.
 
Good luck surviving the heat 6ers.
peace DST


----------



## duchieman (Jul 28, 2018)

May favourite sauce and stewing tomatoe, San Marzano. The other variety I have is Principe Borghese, another plum variety. The seeds are from an Italian company that's been around a while. Excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 28, 2018)

Of course there's these. Fireballs reveg, what I think is a Plemon but there's a chance it's a Deep Blue, and at the back is a new Dippy. Into flower they're going real soon.


----------



## E M (Jul 29, 2018)

some nice looking shit right there its good to see everything is still kicking in here hope all is well, dam its been a while Shizzzzz i can't believe this threads been going for nearly 10 Years time goes to quick


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2018)

E M said:


> some nice looking shit right there its good to see everything is still kicking in here hope all is well, dam its been a while Shizzzzz i can't believe this threads been going for nearly 10 Years time goes to quick


it's like a weed you can't get rid of. They've tried to kill it, but it continues to survive.


cof


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2018)

black raz ~ bb/rks ~ bubba's gift  bubbas gift started to bloom /\ had to bring her in, took four cuts of her last wk so I'm going to run her some more. outdoor bb/rks are doing great
I'll throw some pics up when i go feed em


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2018)

Some good ole Fireballs under the sun.


----------



## Doulovebeef (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi all, long time creeper, first time poster. moved out of the closet and into a 4x4 tent with a 600w sunsystems air cooled hood. there are 6 plants in there, somewhere. adub x alien dog cherry are the genetics, and they are one week into flower, 3 phenos. I just got them into the net 3 days ago so there looking a little rough and ill switch to the hortilux hps 600 in another week.

This is my 3rd run with the strain, started from seed and cloning out, expecting to do some pheno hunting but nothing special here so far. take from the well replenish the well.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> it's like a weed you can't get rid of. They've tried to kill it, but it continues to survive.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2018)

whodatnation said:


>


hey bru. hows the season going? good to see you over here.
DST.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2018)

Doulovebeef said:


> Hi all, long time creeper, first time poster. moved out of the closet and into a 4x4 tent with a 600w sunsystems air cooled hood. there are 6 plants in there, somewhere. adub x alien dog cherry are the genetics, and they are one week into flower, 3 phenos. I just got them into the net 3 days ago so there looking a little rough and ill switch to the hortilux hps 600 in another week.
> 
> This is my 3rd run with the strain, started from seed and cloning out, expecting to do some pheno hunting but nothing special here so far. take from the well replenish the well.
> 
> ...


welcome. looming nice and tidy.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2018)

LoveBeef that is a clean setup...I predict good things. :0)

Good luck!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2018)

DST said:


> hey bru. hows the season going? good to see you over here.
> DST.


Hey hey going alright, actually took the season off taking it easy.

Good to see some old faces still around


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 9, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Hey hey going alright, actually took the season off taking it easy.
> 
> Good to see some old faces still around


You crushed it last year! Well deserved...


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 9, 2018)

Unsuckered unstaked tomatoes gone wild.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 9, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> black raz ~ bb/rks ~ bubba's giftView attachment 4175295View attachment 4175296 View attachment 4175297View attachment 4175298 View attachment 4175299bubbas gift started to bloom /\ had to bring her in, took four cuts of her last wk so I'm going to run her some more.View attachment 4175300 outdoor bb/rks are doing great
> I'll throw some pics up when i go feed em


nice plants


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 10, 2018)

Blueberry/rks ~ thought they would stay in bloom nope they totally reveged   happy plants now .
Been using dyna-bro on em so far.
Today I hit them with some 12-12-12 granulated because it's been raining for days-out 600


----------



## Total Head (Aug 10, 2018)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush pics from last week. Vegged just under 6 weeks under 400w mh and these pics are from day 49 of flower under the 600w hps. They were both grown from seed in my recycled organic soil and were given nothing but plain filtered tap water until 2 weeks before these pics, when they were top dressed with chicken shit and some odds and ends. The fat bud one (the one that looks like it's giving the peace sign) is in a 7 gal pot and the skinny bud one is in a 5 gal.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2018)

Outdoor is chugging along. Hope i get it finished this year. Been light depping this lot as well otherwise we would only just have started budding lol.
 
tarp for the rain we are getting...all weekend.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2018)

Some lovely pr0n on this page here


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2018)

It is neat to see what the sun can do. Lush!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2018)

Amen to that Jd.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2018)

Javadog said:


> It is neat to see what the sun can do. Lush!


sure is...then flip to LA with all those indoor warehouses and electricity being used....wtf is going on on this dumb ass planet of ours.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2018)

DST said:


> sure is...then flip to LA with all those indoor warehouses and electricity being used....wtf is going on on this dumb ass planet of ours.


I wish I could go back outside but there's nowhere around here left to grow, dumb ass politicians anyway.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 27, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Some lovely pr0n on this page here


Ya most legit thread on the whole site.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 28, 2018)

love me some root pr0n......
 
fireballs ...6 days...


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2018)

RootMaster Bob!


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 30, 2018)

Those roots look sick. How large is the clone? What type of cloner do you use?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> love me some root pr0n......
> View attachment 4188608
> fireballs ...6 days...


insane rootage as usual.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 31, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> love me some root pr0n......
> View attachment 4188608
> fireballs ...6 days...


You know that fireball is a winner when everyone lucky enough to get their hands on it has nothing but cup winning photos of her!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> You know that fireball is a winner when everyone lucky enough to get their hands on it has nothing but cup winning photos of her!


fireballs 
 
 
 
peace and purple panties
DST


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Hey hey going alright, actually took the season off taking it easy.
> 
> Good to see some old faces still around


Hey Whodat! Why don't you head on up here to Canada and help me get a farm going?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2018)

I am open to many options atm


----------



## duchieman (Sep 5, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> I am open to many options atm


Well if the opportunity comes around I'll let you know. I don't want to grow flower to sell flower though. If I do, I think that this would be the license I would be looking to obtain. https://www.cannabiscomplianceinc.com/licensing/cultivation/nursery/


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 5, 2018)

Blueberry/rks   revegging has finally stopped & they are budding now black raspberry 61 days <35days bubba's gift>
Had some lockout issues on some black raspberry a few weeks back, was using "liquid karma" incorrectly.. 
 blueberry/rks <> black raspberry 61 days water only after 50 days on these /\ -out 600


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 7, 2018)

Blueberry/rks 9wks~ all blueberry on this one


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4194753 View attachment 4194754 View attachment 4194756 View attachment 4194758 View attachment 4194760 Blueberry/rks 9wks~ all blueberry on this one


Beautious thing you've done.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4194753 View attachment 4194754 View attachment 4194756 View attachment 4194758 View attachment 4194760 Blueberry/rks 9wks~ all blueberry on this one


fatty alert!!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 11, 2018)

Evening 6ers.. Took me a little longer to get moved ect.... But that's me finally got root's set 

Just getting my clones back, got a really rough gsc with what i hope is 1 Fireballs and 1 GG#4. My buddy has all sorts going with little to zero labeling on 50 % of the stuff, ( i wonder who he learned from ??? ). The Livers was sadly lost and the cookies is in a terrible state, but guess what ? Im growing again 
 
Fireballs and GGlue which is which ??? First time running the Fireballs, been a long time in wait.
 
Im going to check the seed stash and thrown some down to fill space and get things going asap. Its needed.
 
Anybody know what's what with this:


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks like Mag starved IMHO.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 11, 2018)

Probably just from the abuse it went through. As long as new growth is not like that. You should be good.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2018)

A friend of mine growing a few 
(BnS x space bomb#2) outside this year. From the seeds I made in CO back 2010, if y’all remember. 
Popped right up after the years of us moving around the country, seeds are amazing.

BnS was bubble n’ squeak from SoG seeds, I believe. The male was the SB from tga. The process is in my 4K w co2 thread I think.


 



Old leaf-
 



PrOn taken 7/27


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2018)

Couple weeks off, apparently pineapple gum what the lad says the were who i got off....


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2018)

D, Is that fb cut u have the same one don had?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm dealing with a thrips issue. I'm wondering what's working for you? I'm thinking diatamacious earth, maybe? Finding anything with spinosad is difficult for me. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. I'm dealing with a thrips issue. I'm wondering what's working for you? I'm thinking diatamacious earth, maybe? Finding anything with spinosad is difficult for me. Let me know. Thanks!


I've been using Fertilome Triple Action


cof


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Sep 12, 2018)

What’s up guys I’m back on the scene! It’s been a while how the hell is everyone!? Just starting something up again for the first time in a couple years. Will start to post some pics in a bit.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 12, 2018)

duchieman said:


> Hey guys. I'm dealing with a thrips issue. I'm wondering what's working for you? I'm thinking diatamacious earth, maybe? Finding anything with spinosad is difficult for me. Let me know. Thanks!


Can you get your hands on some Sevin? it's organic made by Garden Tech or take 4 habannaro peppers boil in 1 pint of water 30 min. crush them and continue boiling 15 min more, cool, filter and dilute into 1 gal. and spray. It doesn't totally rid them but it sure helps.
Good luck bro.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Sep 13, 2018)

First run in a couple years thanks to a divorce! These are some Glueberry OG from Dutch Passion. 7 days old started under 50w of cfl for 5 days and now I put them under a 200w full spectrum led. Since things have changed so much for me I’m going to try the LED for this run and see what happens. Also I am in a 20”x20”x48 tent. I’m going to top and possibly mainline them to fill the tent up most efficiently! Any feedback is welcome! Wish I still had some Blue Pit to run again...


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 13, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Probably just from the abuse it went through. As long as new growth is not like that. You should be good.


This is'nt one of mine and has'nt had any abuse im aware of lol.

Going to try winch the Fireballs mum fae the wee brother ! Could do with the head's start, going to chop a half dozen snips from it tonight at the least. Im sure he has plans for it but my need's are more. I tried telling him it was prob the best thing in the garden but young lad's have got to see it first these day's. Ive been waiting years to grow the F.B's. 
I was hoping @oscaroscar was about ??


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2018)

I have found them to be not too tough. Neem ought to do. 

BT is more of a thuricide (caterpillars) and that is about it for organics....unless
you make a pepper spray. 

Good luck. Thrips are not the worst of the buggers.


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 14, 2018)

Blueberry/rks ~ all blueberry & nothing special   69 days on this oneblack-raz coming down tomorrow


----------



## bubba73 (Sep 14, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Blueberry/rks ~ all blueberry & nothing special View attachment 4198389View attachment 4198390 View attachment 4198391View attachment 4198392 View attachment 419839469 days on this oneView attachment 4198395black-raz coming down tomorrow



whats up with the close up on the lower doggie mug ?? lol


----------



## Ziggyman22 (Sep 14, 2018)

What’s up everyone I’m about to add a light to the 1000w blurple 200w at wall in my 36x20x63 tent I have $130 to spend really wanted cobs or hlg boards...not happening soo I almost bought a 600w-270w at the wall meihzi blurb on eBay for $129 but I’m torn on getting it or a mh/hps 400w-600w an dimming it down. Any opinions or info please don’t hesitate! Much appreciated hopefully you n yours are having a happy healthy day


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> This is'nt one of mine and has'nt had any abuse im aware of lol.
> 
> Going to try winch the Fireballs mum fae the wee brother ! Could do with the head's start, going to chop a half dozen snips from it tonight at the least. Im sure he has plans for it but my need's are more. I tried telling him it was prob the best thing in the garden but young lad's have got to see it first these day's. Ive been waiting years to grow the F.B's.
> I was hoping @oscaroscar was about ??


What's up mate?


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 14, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What's up mate?


Howdy. Not much mate, was hoping you can tell the difference between 2 plants ive got. My mate lost the gglue mum by way of idk .
He did have a couple clones though but had them mixed with Fireballs. I took what looked like 1 of each ( i hope ). Thinking of going to take some more snips from the F.B as its decent size now. This is me just getting round to running these cut's and im itching !!

How yourself fella ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Howdy. Not much mate, was hoping you can tell the difference between 2 plants ive got. My mate lost the gglue mum by way of idk .
> He did have a couple clones though but had them mixed with Fireballs. I took what looked like 1 of each ( i hope ). Thinking of going to take some more snips from the F.B as its decent size now. This is me just getting round to running these cut's and im itching !!
> 
> How yourself fella ?


You'll be able to tell them apart when they get bigger. Glue has longer nodes and bigger leaves. Any pics?
I'm doing okay. Work is a pain in the freckle though


----------



## budolskie (Sep 15, 2018)

Happy happy happy


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Sep 16, 2018)

Greetings everyone. I had fun with my last run , doc's gg#4. Verry good . About to play with his cross of blue moonshine X blue dream


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Sep 16, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> I've been using Fertilome Triple Action
> 
> 
> cof


That's the best


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Sep 16, 2018)

@duchieman if the plants aren't to big make a bucket of triple action and dump the plant not the roots. Repeat a week later.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2018)

mr west said:


> D, Is that fb cut u have the same one don had?


Yes, Don had my cut of Fireballs


greenjambo said:


> Evening 6ers.. Took me a little longer to get moved ect.... But that's me finally got root's set
> 
> Just getting my clones back, got a really rough gsc with what i hope is 1 Fireballs and 1 GG#4. My buddy has all sorts going with little to zero labeling on 50 % of the stuff, ( i wonder who he learned from ??? ). The Livers was sadly lost and the cookies is in a terrible state, but guess what ? Im growing again
> View attachment 4196877
> ...


The fireballs is the more bushier with the smaller fan leaves (the one on top) The one underneath looks more like glue to me.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice one, then thats the one I have too. That and psycho and dog and casey and thats all i have at the min, lost me glue but a m8 has it so thats no worries. How is everyone, its been what feels like an age since I last was on.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 19, 2018)

DST said:


> Yes, Don had my cut of Fireballs
> 
> 
> The fireballs is the more bushier with the smaller fan leaves (the one on top) The one underneath looks more like glue to me.


Its what i thought also. Now the glue has stretched i can see the differences. Cheers tho bru.
HPS going up next week, Got to get that Christmas crop in  Waiting on brother getting arse back from Hol's to nab the Fireballs mum.
Popped 6 pips to fill space. I was going through the seed's and found a ' Fireballs x Dog ' If i remember right it was before you done the Hotdog thing. I got some Fireballs puff from Don and found the 2 pip's which he said


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 19, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> You'll be able to tell them apart when they get bigger. Glue has longer nodes and bigger leaves. Any pics?
> I'm doing okay. Work is a pain in the freckle though


I think DST spotted the Diff. what i thought was same he agreed with. Think theyr on previous page if you want a peek.
Glad your ok pal.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 19, 2018)

mr west said:


> Nice one, then thats the one I have too. That and psycho and dog and casey and thats all i have at the min, lost me glue but a m8 has it so thats no worries. How is everyone, its been what feels like an age since I last was on.


Bro, i sent something for you with another to a mutual friend and they both got nabbed. Its been the one thing bothering me for ages. If you want a gg#4 ill see if my bro has anymore ready or ill just take one before i flip next week. Everything came to a halt real quick for me a couple moon ago and i just sent out what i could thinking it was only going to be we few weeks and all would be well. 
Leave it with me and ill hit you up ASAP mate. apologies.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2018)

No worries mate, I understand how stuff gets in the way and it feels like everythings going against you. I can get the glue when im ready ill get it off my pal. Thank you tho.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2018)

mr west said:


> Nice one, then thats the one I have too. That and psycho and dog and casey and thats all i have at the min, lost me glue but a m8 has it so thats no worries. How is everyone, its been what feels like an age since I last was on.


All good here lad. Hows the family? still keeping you busy 24/7? drop me an email at some point pls.

Well i bit the bullet and have forked out a couple of bags of sand on a very expensive set of hair straighteners. UPS claimed to have tried to deliver it today but i know those cunts...just drive by and if the curtains don't twitch they don't get out the van, especially for 83lbs of a box.i was playing lego with the yin when they reckoned they tried lol.....jokers. rant over.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2018)

Blimey, the sort of hair straighteners you can straighten 4 oz of hair at a time?


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 20, 2018)

Evening folk's
So, thinking ima just flip things next week. The cookies will need a few more to get her right again, I can tell the glue from the Fireballs, cant stop the thing stretching ! I fimmed the top to slow it down and let the sides catch up but its not bothered it a bit.

Still going to try snag the F.B mum back, ( and whatever else i can grab ) from my bro. But Even if its just the couple to kick things off, the HPS will be on next week. Its already up lol.

Snip in glass of water, ive noticed when i do this for a couple days i have no issues, but if i snip n dip and put straight into prop 50% of them flop.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2018)

Just hack the glue in half. 

Heres ma hairstraighteners. Got a bunch of 14g bags and various other smallet sizes to practice with....although they forgot to ship them lmfao...so I aint squishing owt at the moment.
 
And a nug of outdoor grown blue pit in a curing jar.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 20, 2018)

DST said:


> Just hack the glue in half.
> 
> Heres ma hairstraighteners. Got a bunch of 14g bags and various other smallet sizes to practice with....although they forgot to ship them lmfao...so I aint squishing owt at the moment.
> View attachment 4202224
> ...


Frosty beauty there.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Frosty beauty there.


cheers oldman. she's a heavy indica, nighttime sleeper for me


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2018)

Blue pit, nice, thats one of the ones i haven't flowered, cant remember exactly but i know if not grown it or smoked it in the uk lol. Always liked that strains posture lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2018)

Nug smasher , whats the minimum requirement for that beast then?


----------



## joeyg88 (Sep 21, 2018)

banana sherbet at 4 weeks


----------



## joeyg88 (Sep 21, 2018)

cookie glue auto


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2018)

DST said:


> cheers oldman. she's a heavy indica, nighttime sleeper for me


I enjoyed her when I grew her.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2018)

mr west said:


> Nug smasher , whats the minimum requirement for that beast then?


You gotta be ober 18 pal
You mean the min amount one can squish? i guess it boils down to the bag you use. I have some 3.5g, 7g, and 14g bags coming with different micron sizes.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2018)

South Africa's highest court legalises cannabis use. Yeehaa. Only personal on ow private property. But a step in the right direction.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-45559954


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 22, 2018)

Black raspberry 11wks  rubber & roast beef gorilla bubble flower with a nice smear of roadkill rosin30$ off eBay for this glass// forest fire in your lungs.
-out600


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2018)

insane calyx size on those outdoors @jacrispy nice stuff.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2018)

fireballs outdoor grown and an Engineers Dream f4.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2018)

Braai! Fresh deer kill from yesterday .


----------



## Javadog (Sep 23, 2018)

Taking food right from Nature. Delicious! :0)


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 23, 2018)

DST said:


> fireballs outdoor grown and an Engineers Dream f4.
> View attachment 4203772
> View attachment 4203773


Looks like HELLFIRE  from here D.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Braai! Fresh deer kill from yesterday .
> 
> View attachment 4203833


fuuuuuukkkkk meeee sideyways. nice whodat braai skillz!!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Braai! Fresh deer kill from yesterday .
> 
> View attachment 4203833


Am half expecting Fred and Barney to appear any second.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2018)

DST said:


> South Africa's highest court legalises cannabis use. Yeehaa. Only personal on ow private property. But a step in the right direction.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-45559954


Are they still driving farmers from their property? 


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Are they still driving farmers from their property?
> 
> 
> cof


Wasnt aware they were driving farmers from their properties (its not Rhodesia). Yes there is land repatriation and they want to try and repariate about 30% of the land I believe. The proportion of white ownership is crazy. Hopefully its.managed better than Rhodesia/Zimbabwe.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Black raspberry 11wksView attachment 4203559View attachment 4203560 View attachment 4203563View attachment 4203564 View attachment 4203565View attachment 4203568rubber & roast beefView attachment 4203570 gorilla bubble flower with a nice smear of roadkill rosinView attachment 420357130$ off eBay for this glass// forest fire in your lungs.
> -out600


Blimey! I hope you kept a cut of that. As DST said those calyxs are massive. That would put on quite a display indoors under lights. It would be a helluva sight


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 24, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Blimey! I hope you kept a cut of that. As DST said those calyxs are massive. That would put on quite a display indoors under lights. It would be a helluva sight


thanks,
that was flowered inside under a 600 with 4 others, i just drag em outside for pics.
i took a cut & it failed...
i put her on the clone table so if she reveges I might run her some more.
 got 4 more to come down & bubba's gift is gonna be the best in the room again.
it's actually ready now & i got 13 cuts of that bitch done, I'll post her up next she's roses & cereal.
getting ready to restart the room & run some more seeds @GroErr I'll be using your gear alongside some bubba's gift, most likely some chuckers paradise stuff too.
be running 2 630 de lec & 2 600 hps with 800 watts of plc, timber, northern.
excited for the fall/winter run


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2018)

gg4 clone. 
 DST


----------



## Rowdybuds (Sep 25, 2018)

DST said:


> gg4 clone.
> View attachment 4205201 DST


wow she's frosty how many weeks is she?


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2018)

Rowdybuds said:


> wow she's frosty how many weeks is she?


just over 6 weeks at pic. 7 weeks this friday.


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 26, 2018)

bubba's gift about 60 days~2nd run keeper
She's ready  bubba's gift 1st run


----------



## Rowdybuds (Sep 26, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4205945 View attachment 4205946 View attachment 4205947 View attachment 4205948 View attachment 4205949 View attachment 4205950 View attachment 4205952 bubba's gift about 60 days~2nd run keeper
> She's ready View attachment 4205953 bubba's gift 1st run


 Well Done Sir!


----------



## Rowdybuds (Sep 27, 2018)

DST said:


> just over 6 weeks at pic. 7 weeks this friday.


 How long does she run?


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2018)

Rowdybuds said:


> How long does she run?


10 weeks.


----------



## Rowdybuds (Sep 29, 2018)

DST said:


> 10 weeks.


Cool most of the seed versions I've looked at say 8-9 weeks but i see most people let it go 10. cheers


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 30, 2018)

Kens Grand Daddy Purp under a 600 watt HPS. 5 Days into flush.

 


Some GDP wax and a Nugshot


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2018)

Been messing around with my new rosin press by nugsmasher. was just doing gram presses without a bag then done a 6 gram bag and got 1.8g of yummy warm feelings. was from Omfdog


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4205945 View attachment 4205946 View attachment 4205947 View attachment 4205948 View attachment 4205949 View attachment 4205950 View attachment 4205952 bubba's gift about 60 days~2nd run keeper
> She's ready View attachment 4205953 bubba's gift 1st run


Man that bubba's gift looks real nice. I hope the one I got in veg looks similar to that. Good job man.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2018)

Looking lish that D, Omfd is that gonna be a new strain for bb?


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2018)

mr west said:


> Looking lish that D, Omfd is that gonna be a new strain for bb?


possibly. only got a fem so would need to feminize it.


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 2, 2018)

Blueberry/rks 12 wks (last one of this run)   bloom rooms fookin empty!
I'm gonna be veggin for awhile 
See ya when I got some trees-out600


----------



## budolskie (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 9, 2018)

Been awhile... Back online.. permafrost wk2.


----------



## joeyg88 (Oct 12, 2018)

sticky sherbet from dank genetics. never had a plant go purple in me. looks amazing tho


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 12, 2018)

Still using my ol 600 too, how's it going fellas


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Still using my ol 600 too, how's it going fellasView attachment 4214368


all good lad. good to see yer still rocking the 6!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Been awhile... Back online.. permafrost wk2.
> View attachment 4213191


just noticed the tree sticking out the bottom of the plant at right angles


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2018)

Ya that little devil needs tamed.. got new room all wired up now it's time to get my garden on. She suffered from being in a veg room with 4 natural gas leaks. Wierd shit was going down for like 2 months and was rethinking everything I thought I knew. MOVED it and presto all of it turned around to levels of performance I've grown accustomed to. Put some more grey hair on for sure...


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 14, 2018)

What up crew. When will blue pit be available? Every one still around


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2018)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What up crew. When will blue pit be available? Every one still around


Good to see you around bru.
it's on a list of things to.be done...thats unfortunately how close it is to being ready.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2018)

I will grab them when they are ready....add a note hereabouts.... :0)


----------



## budolskie (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes also will grab more blue pit


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2018)

Can anyone tell if these are magic mushrooms? Asking for a friend, I would of just scoffed some to find up but its one of the mums asking??? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 18, 2018)

mr west said:


> View attachment 4217445 View attachment 4217446
> Can anyone tell if these are magic mushrooms? Asking for a friend, I would of just scoffed some to find up but its one of the mums asking??? Any help would be appreciated


Man you gotta be careful with that stuff, one of those could easily kill you if it's not what you think it is. I wouldn't trust anyone on the internet to ID pics like that you gotta find an expert imo and or learn how to do spore prints.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2018)

mr west said:


> View attachment 4217445 View attachment 4217446
> Can anyone tell if these are magic mushrooms? Asking for a friend, I would of just scoffed some to find up but its one of the mums asking??? Any help would be appreciated


Lol. U wish.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2018)

They have to be covered with cow shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2018)

Or horse shit. But mostly cow shit .


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2018)

I would have to say "No" West.

They do not look like killers...just barfers.

(it is not impossible....are they staining blue where they were cut?)

JD

P.S. The Gills make me think Mycaena


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2018)

http://www.bio-foto.com/albums/houby/Mycaena-megaspora-4129-9-2013.jpg


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2018)

Ya want a good nipple on the top ! Oo Er .


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2018)

Ok cheers peeps. Ill pass that on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)

Howdy guys. Took some pics of my slymballs today


----------



## joeyg88 (Oct 20, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Took some pics of my slymballs todayView attachment 4218286 View attachment 4218287 View attachment 4218288


nice and frosty  they look nearly ready?


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 20, 2018)

mr west said:


> View attachment 4217445 View attachment 4217446
> Can anyone tell if these are magic mushrooms? Asking for a friend, I would of just scoffed some to find up but its one of the mums asking??? Any help would be appreciated


A couple of them might be by the looks of it, though my shroom vision hasn't been activated for some time!

Need a nipple and curled under bottom end.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> A couple of them might be by the looks of it, though my shroom vision hasn't been activated for some time!
> 
> Need a nipple and curled under bottom end.


snap. see my nipple comment on uk thread lol.


Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Took some pics of my slymballs todayView attachment 4218286 View attachment 4218287 View attachment 4218288


been watching on IG. insane frosty ones.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Ya want a good nipple on the top ! Oo Er .


lol. we've all got nipples on the brain.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2018)

Nipple!

It is a happy word!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2018)

^^^^ not if it's on the end of a witch !


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 21, 2018)

i got fucking broad mites
all my bubba's gift clones & all 3 of my vegged out bubba's gift plants....
fuckers got about two-three weeks head start on me , im shitty i didn't figure it out sooner.
i found them with the microscope today.
killed the lights & i hit them with floramite (doesn't list broad mites tho) neem & soap mix.
i put an order in for a few pyrethum tr foggers & some avid.(takes4 days to get)
I'm fogging them now with some cheap foggers with some derivative of pyrethum to try & slow them down , soon as the shit clears I'll post pictures of the damage...
they have classic broad mite damage.
I've had thrips & spotted mites before , but never the russet.
I'd just scrap the room but these are in veg & i really really like bubba's gift, so i guess I'll be bombing 2 cans a month till they fucking die.
been looking @HydroRed on this one.
he killed them with pyrethum tr foggers.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 21, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> i got fucking broad mites
> all my bubba's gift clones & all 3 of my vegged out bubba's gift plants....
> fuckers got about two-three weeks head start on me , im shitty i didn't figure it out sooner.
> i found them with the microscope today.
> ...


Found some generic avid on Ebay for $14 and change per bottle, been spraying my whole fuggin yard for safety these dayssorry California, no shipping available


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 21, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Found some generic avid on Ebay for $14 and change per bottle, been spraying my whole fuggin yard for safety these daysView attachment 4219410sorry California, no shipping available


just seen your other post lol
got some coming.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 21, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> i got fucking broad mites
> all my bubba's gift clones & all 3 of my vegged out bubba's gift plants....
> fuckers got about two-three weeks head start on me , im shitty i didn't figure it out sooner.
> i found them with the microscope today.
> ...


Dont forget to switch up your arsenal. Mites (borgs and russets) have a tendency to build tolerance to the same type of chemical treatments and repeated applications of said chemical. Do how I said in the other thread with the pyrethrum foggers, then switch up to a neem oil treatment after you completed a few applications of the foggers, then back to the foggers if for some reason they survived. Follow up, and routine maint there after to keep em out. Be thankful you got em when in veg. If you have anything later than like 3 wks into flower that is infested I'd just toss it and concentrate on saving those bubba cuts or any mommas. Best of luck my friend!


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 21, 2018)

Still cruising around


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4219434 View attachment 4219437 View attachment 4219442 View attachment 4219443 Still cruising around View attachment 4219444 View attachment 4219445


dam. good luck bru.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm fighting the dam spider mites now, making pepper spray from Carolina Reaper peppers.
The stuff is murder on mites and me.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 22, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4219434 View attachment 4219437 View attachment 4219442 View attachment 4219443 Still cruising around View attachment 4219444 View attachment 4219445


gona take a few applications and about a week+ to see any _real_ results. The main thing you need to keep in sight is following thru with the other applications after the first. When they get bombed, they will "drop" their larvae in a last attempt to stay alive. This is where the followup bombs come in to play.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> just seen your other post lol
> got some coming.


 Something to add to the RUSSET arsenal
*SuffOil-X*
*https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/suffoil-x-insecticide-miticide-fungicide-powdery-mildew/organic-insecticides?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1orVqt2a3gIVl4RpCh1gVA8LEAAYASAAEgKW7fD_BwE*


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2018)

Crazy warm weather has mites and other things hanging around in October. Unfortunately 'with great exhausting....come great bug probem' lol.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear that J!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 24, 2018)

There's a monster in the closet. Used a light hanger for that bottom branch.


----------



## josh4321 (Oct 24, 2018)

What’s going on guys haven’t been around for a long time but haven’t quit 
Here’s what’s going right now lemon og fpog


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2018)

Off to a good start Josh. :0)


----------



## jtm4jfk (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey guys here's my plants under my 600 watt mh will be flowering with 600 watt hps . Have a dimmable ballast.





I did have a case of some minor wpm and have treated all plants with a milk treatment and rose spray for wpm.

Got humidity dropped down as was to high before.

Thinking of starting flowering stage this weekend.

Hoping for at least 1 ounce a plant I will be happy.


----------



## captiankush (Oct 25, 2018)

Whats up my fellow 600 users 

Hope ya'll are having a good day.

These are my dogwalker and blood diamond OG's, we are mid of veg week three
 


CK


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2018)

Dog and Dessert Breath in the vertical cab.
 
Peace DST.


----------



## joeyg88 (Oct 29, 2018)

sticky sherbet from dank genetics


----------



## joeyg88 (Oct 29, 2018)

sour banana sherbet smells amazing


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 1, 2018)

Howdy folks, its been a few weeks. Since my last post ' New gaff, new grow......' I had a typical problem arise with the neighbors that escalated very quickly into a straight Rave in the house above me on the night i was to get my lad's overnight ' Needless to say i chapped door when i noticed they were using my freshly cut garden as an ashtray, but all it done was lit a fire and within the hour i had 20+ lad's jumping up and down on the ceiling, playing music louder than themselves chanting. Long story short, i armed, steamed up but door was locked and the fkr's wouldn't answer ! ( good for me !!! ) Long story short, they have now moved OUT and the flat is vacant 
I had to down tool's for a while, but managed to keep the GGlue and Fireballs going along with a GSCookie ( thats in a mess ) and 5 of my 6 new seedlings. I got a precious snip off the Fireballs, and a few glue in prop atm.
Im not exactly sure what stage im at but im guessing around week 3-4. Need to get a better device for snaps as the new phone is useless.
These were from 4-5 shift's ago:
GG#4: Its leaching fast, looks much paler now but will have new nutes by weekend
 
Fireballs: She grow very similar to my GSC cut. Frost is incredible ! She's also changed as in from half way down its purple
 
 
And my Highschool Sweetheart x Mimosa and Dessertbreath x Mimosa youngsters. I lost one of the D.B x M

These will be re-potted up at weekend with clones and into new Veg.Cab.
Hopefully i can keep things going this time. Its been almost 5 years since i got busted ( a couple x ) and been trying since.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 1, 2018)

Thursday update


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2018)

@greenjambo , it's a pain in the tits getting back on track after getting busted, took me year or more to set up a "factory" ffs then there's the financial loss, finding a new gaff, giving up your dwarf & slave ! ,oh, & a trip to the big house for your holibobs. I ain't got time for that nonsense.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 2, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> @greenjambo , it's a pain in the tits getting back on track after getting busted, took me year or more to set up a "factory" ffs then there's the financial loss, finding a new gaff, giving up your dwarf & slave ! ,oh, & a trip to the big house for your holibobs. I ain't got time for that nonsense.


Your right, as is said its been about 5 years since i was done, twice and even ended up in Jail before getting the sentence reduced to community service for a whole year picking up rubbish.
I done 2 grows in the Temp place i was in for over 2 years that i knew was a huge risk, both had to be pulled early and i managed to squeeze by, but to finally get a new place and think the wait is over then theres problems almost as soon as the tent went up. I think im jinxed. Its also made me totally paranoid.
I was lucky to have some equipment left to get started, and good friends for genetics.
Looking forward to getting on with it from now.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 2, 2018)

^^^^^ The Green Jinxed Bro . Lol


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 2, 2018)

New Veg. light. UP n ON.. Clones n youngsters are going to love it. New nutes for flowering plants just in time for week 4-5. I had plenty bloom left but it wasnt cutting the mustard, especially with the glue. Some fix mix and Top max should suffice.
I'll get some better shots over weekend, The cookies ive got was really neglected and i was just going to bin it at one stage, in and out of Veg. - Flower i thought it was knacked but i threw it in anyway having half the tent empty. Sure its not flowering normaly but its IS flowering off and looking good ( in its own funky way ). Hoping to pick up a couple new clones too !!


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 3, 2018)

Borg is gone, dead & the new growth looks better
I'm way behind on just blooming these bubba's & moving on.... @genuity thanks for the fire. 
Dropped these today, cool packaging.\/\/ @GroErr 
dropped 7 blue rippers & got 7 tails 
They are in dirt.
I did keep one bubbas gift cut & I reveged my best blueberry \/ honeystomper, blueripper, bubba's gift & one stray fox blueberry. 
I got some ninja turtles, blue Harley,& Some more chuckers paradise gear next out-600


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 5, 2018)

I grew some Honeystompers last go, out the 3 fems only one got close to finishing before i had to abandon ship, im itching to get some more of they seeds going, got a few other chuckers pip's atm. Still small due to being held back, they will all be re-potted this week and sexed.

Finally some decent shots:

Fireballs:

GSCookies ( this plant was either re-vegging or re-flowering, totally all over the place, and almost got binned. Growing funky but still FIRE )
 
The Veg. Cab. Some Chuckers Paradise Genetics and clones off the Fireballs and GGlue
 
No plugs, since using good old soil for my clones im having good success. The problem is this daft heated prop. Ive been looking into getting a new one for clones, this is great for seeds but plain useless for cuttings. 
 
2 in one  Both showing lots of roots


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 5, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> honeystomper,


Honeystomper #2


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I grew some Honeystompers last go, out the 3 fems only one got close to finishing before i had to abandon ship, im itching to get some more of they seeds going, got a few other chuckers pip's atm. Still small due to being held back, they will all be re-potted this week and sexed.
> 
> Finally some decent shots:
> 
> ...


sent ya an email about 2 weeks ago lad lol.....


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2018)

@BobBitchen meltdown 
 
600


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 7, 2018)

DST said:


> sent ya an email about 2 weeks ago lad lol.....


Sorry mate, ive got over 100 mails to go through, ( mostly shite like ). I'll get on it pronto !!


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> @BobBitchen meltdown
> View attachment 4227625
> 600


fatty in the area.


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 7, 2018)

Scored one of these, didn't necessarily want the one with net pots but oh well.
All my honeystompers broke ground.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2018)

All snuggled up waiting on their 600w sun to shineweek 5


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 9, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Scored one of these, didn't necessarily want the one with net pots but oh well.


Ive been looking at same one, the one with 10-12 sprayers on manifold. Only problem is the shipping for me costs as much as the product. I did check the local store when i was last in and they have similar size/type cloners but only a few sprayers. Think ill still get one and buy a separate manifold.


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 9, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Ive been looking at same one, the one with 10-12 sprayers on manifold. Only problem is the shipping for me costs as much as the product. I did check the local store when i was last in and they have similar size/type cloners but only a few sprayers. Think ill still get one and buy a separate manifold.


yea I've been cloning in ffof (pita)for my whole growing life so I'm excited to get one.
bob & groerr both use similar ones with great results.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> yea I've been cloning in ffof (pita)for my whole growing life so I'm excited to get one.
> bob & groerr both use similar ones with great results.


i got one and failed miserably at it......

been busy squishing anything that can be squished....
some 70mu bubble hash squished to rosin.
 
 
have a good weekend folks.
DST


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 9, 2018)

Got a couple new clone's to pick up over week-end. My mate has ran it a couple times and say's its worth keeping. Looks like Dog Kush to me:
http://karmagenetics.com/sour-power-og/
I'll give it a go


----------



## wbrown0781yahoo.com (Nov 10, 2018)

Anybody out Cali growing ???


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2018)

We're hoping all our bros in Cali are safe and sound, they've had a bad few years.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 14, 2018)

Alright 6'ers! 
I was looking forward to showing my grow but forgot to take other camera and it would be an injustice to shoot them on this. I will get them done for weekend. Things are starting to happen, 6 weeks Flores this Fri. The glue is yellow !! But looking great, filling in nice like the Fireballs which is looking/smelling amazing! My funky growing cookies is looking great also. 
In Veg. I got 3 fem's, 2 HSS x Mimosa and 1 DB x Mimosa. Still waiting on the strong smelling one to show sex as I had to top it twice to get to good growth. It seems to have done the job. I got bigger pots ( which is the one thing letting my crop down this run ) I was keen to get thing going .
Hope everyone's good. I'll b back with the pinups


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 15, 2018)

Got the cloner fookin' sweet.put 18 black raz in it.blue ripper honey stomper reveged blueberry & a little honey stomper.
-out600


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2018)

made some bubble for squishing....can't help squishing everything atm
 
Nice wee Pyschosis clone ready for a new pot.
 
peace DST


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 16, 2018)

Back woth the porn:
Fireballs


Cookies:


This was the mess that almost got binned. Growing funky but fire !!
New light has made Big diff to Veg area. 4 Fems n a few snips
 

My GGlue was too big to get out for snaps  Not long to go though


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 16, 2018)

Fire O.G
 
Fireballs


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 16, 2018)

Plastic tub with clear lid, 8 days in soil  @jacrispy


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice work Jambo!


----------



## Ryan1187 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey everyone this is my first time on the forum how are you guys.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## greenjambo (Nov 17, 2018)

pinner420 said:


>


Jeez pinner !! Got yourself a shift there trimming, Couple more weeks before ill have anything upside down, i can hardly wait. Really looking forward to getting back to smoking my own. These Cali prices are getting tough to live with, its all good swag but pricey a.f.
I done a school boy mistake and never took note of my dates, at one point i wasnt sure i was going to get this grow done at all. Im thinking im starting week 6-7 going let them go as long as they need. First time growing this Fireballs cut, and only second time growing the gglue and cookies. The GG4 is almost all Yellow ! much more than i would have liked but it doesnt seem to be affecting the yeild/quality. Fireballs and Cookies fading out nice purples, the cookies is surprised me again, not only by pulling through day's in darkness and lots of neglect, but ive now saw it come green, red/purple, blue/purple and now is a beautiful Pink n Green combo. Going to make for some pretty shots come harvest


----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2018)

Welcome Ryan. Good luck with your grows and share or ask as needed.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2018)

Ryan1187 said:


> Hey everyone this is my first time on the forum how are you guys.


Welcome aboard Ryan we're here to help whenever you need. We also have a 
saying "if you don't have a pic it didn't happen" lol we just like pics.


----------



## Ryan1187 (Nov 17, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Welcome aboard Ryan we're here to help whenever you need. We also have a
> saying "if you don't have a pic it didn't happen" lol we just like pics.


With that being said how do I post a picture with my reply lol, upload a file? If so what do I tyle in there


----------



## Ryan1187 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome java dog and oldman


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 17, 2018)

Ya we like our bud porn in the 600....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey guys, sad news. For those who remember him... @TrynaGroSumShyt has passed away. 

He had been battling Diabetes for a long time and it finally got him. 

He was a real good dude.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, sad news. For those who remember him... @TrynaGroSumShyt has passed away.
> 
> He had been battling Diabetes for a long time and it finally got him.
> 
> He was a real good dude.


Damn,that is sad... hits very close to home.

Definitely a good guy.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2018)

I remember him as a Kind Soul. 

Well, his battle is over. We will miss him when ours gets hot.

Thank you for letting us know Jig.

JD


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 20, 2018)

Bummer....... One of the old ' Faces ' Sad news man


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 20, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, sad news. For those who remember him... @TrynaGroSumShyt has passed away.
> 
> He had been battling Diabetes for a long time and it finally got him.
> 
> He was a real good dude.


Sorry to hear that jig.. R.I.P

I hope every in the 6 is ok, I’ve been gone for a min, but it’s good to see some familiar faces around still ..
Stay safe..DGD


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2018)

Has your battle progressed any ? @jigfresh


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 21, 2018)

Day7 some I scraped & some I just cut normally... no hormone  black raz, blueberry, blue ripper, honey stomper blue ripperhoney stomer & bubba’s gift cloneblack raz clone.-out600


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, sad news. For those who remember him... @TrynaGroSumShyt has passed away.
> 
> He had been battling Diabetes for a long time and it finally got him.
> 
> He was a real good dude.


Damn J, That is sad. He was for sure a good dude. One of my first riu mates. RIP 'Trouble'.


----------



## CwHall (Nov 21, 2018)

I’ll never leave 600w again lol, just amazes me every time


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2018)

CwHall said:


> I’ll never leave 600w again lol, just amazes me every time View attachment 4236808


lovely. fuk yeh to the 600!!


----------



## CwHall (Nov 21, 2018)

DST said:


> lovely. fuk yeh to the 600!!


Thank you thank you


----------



## Ryan1187 (Nov 21, 2018)

This is my grow room everybody it is a shower I'm not using that has a sunroof. All that extra light is really gonna help get them get going


----------



## Ryan1187 (Nov 21, 2018)

Cant get the picture to upload my bad I'll get it later


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2018)

Ryan1187 said:


> This is my grow room everybody it is a shower I'm not using that has a sunroof. All that extra light is really gonna help get them get going


don't quote me on this, but I have a feeling that on RIU you have to have a certain amount of posts or points or something before you can upload pics/files....i could be totally wrong. Good luck either way.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2018)

Still busy squishing stuff. Great fun.
 
Engineers' Dream f5
 
 

peace 600.
DST


----------



## jtm4jfk (Nov 26, 2018)

My 600 watt hps grow 
4 weeks into flower


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 27, 2018)

Blue ripper, honey stomper, bubba’s gift cuts to the left blue ripper  honey stomper strayfox blueberry cut smells like oranges. check out the fire I got from 
@BobBitchen  super stoked to run these , gonna bump the ninja turtles & put these next.
Thanks Bob. -out 600


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 27, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4239719 Blue ripper, honey stomper, bubba’s gift cuts to the leftView attachment 4239717 blue ripper View attachment 4239714 honey stomperView attachment 4239713 strayfox blueberry cut smells like oranges.View attachment 4239702 check out the fire I got from
> @BobBitchen View attachment 4239706 super stoked to run these , gonna bump the ninja turtles & put these next.
> Thanks Bob. -out 600


Wow. You lucky buggar. Hell of a guy that Bob fellow!!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Wow. You lucky buggar. Hell of a guy that Bob fellow!!


ja man. bobs bitchen man


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2018)

Usual suspects.
The Dog, Bluepit, and Fireballs.
 
 
 
peace DST


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 28, 2018)

First taste's. With need's ect.. 1st grow in ages, these only got the Min. 8 weeks with a flush. Only been a handfull of days hanging, i nipped the smallest smalls off all 3 GG#4, Fireballs and GSC. Got to have a taste 

Glue:

Fireballs:
 
Cookies:
 

The newbies in Veg. are bursting to be re-potted and put into flower. I need to use the tent for drying these three, but by the weekend ill have the new run in action.
Hope everyones well.

jambo.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Center bul b went out over vacation.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 30, 2018)

Long time no post fam how has everyone been? Hope all is well with grow rooms and family


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll be playing with doc's blue moonshine x blue dream mix and my own Cross of vanilla Kush by Barney's farm and Jack Herrera


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2018)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Long time no post fam how has everyone been? Hope all is well with grow rooms and family


All good here. Nice to see the IG posse back poating in the 6


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 1, 2018)

Just dropped 10 clones in the Dec drip feed. Everything looking good so far.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 2, 2018)

Not much to look at but we will get there!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 2, 2018)

I just put 8 J-train clones in and dropped 10 Lambsbread S-2's and getting King Louis, Rude Dog, Berry White,
Stella Storm, Cheese, Blueberry Cheesecake ready to flower.


----------



## jtm4jfk (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone else out there with a 0.8x0.8x1.6 tent running 600watts??

Whats your average yield?
How many plants?
Pot sizes?

Im running 4 plants in 5 gallon pots. And thats my tent pretty full.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 3, 2018)

@ old man, sounds like your cup running over. I'll take a few clones off your hands.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2018)

jtm4jfk said:


> Anyone else out there with a 0.8x0.8x1.6 tent running 600watts??
> 
> Whats your average yield?
> How many plants?
> ...


the normal response when a user asks about yield on RIU is.....about a lb.
Sounds like you are maxing the tent (which is good). Few grows and you will have it dialled in. Good luck and hope you get....about a lb. keep us posted and welcome to the 600.
peace DST


----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2018)

Is that about 3 feet square? A 600W will cram that!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2018)

haven't posted in the 6 in awhile

Meltdown 
Chernobyl (slymer cut ) x Honeybee
day 43   

peace bob


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 5, 2018)

jtm4jfk said:


> Anyone else out there with a 0.8x0.8x1.6 tent running 600watts??
> 
> Whats your average yield?
> How many plants?
> ...


I hope you have a trellis to Max your production


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> haven't posted in the 6 in awhile
> 
> Meltdown
> Chernobyl (slymer cut ) x Honeybee
> ...


Nice ice on those girls Bob.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Dec 6, 2018)

I finally made it to Bay Area after years of being underground in the midwest.. but my 600's are gone, gave my setup away before I headed out here. Living in a nice apartment in wine country, love it here but would rather buy direct than give my $ to the stores. All the weed at the stores I've been to is old stale weed... I smelled most of it... it all smelled like stuff I didn't care about smoking and left in a jar forever.. I need some FRESH in my life... I do have a large closet but man I'm scared of stinking up the whole building, I used to stink up a ranch style home and the neighborhood pretty good sometimes.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 6, 2018)

Dave's Not Here said:


> I finally made it to Bay Area after years of being underground in the midwest.. but my 600's are gone, gave my setup away before I headed out here. Living in a nice apartment in wine country, love it here but would rather buy direct than give my $ to the stores. All the weed at the stores I've been to is old stale weed... I smelled most of it... it all smelled like stuff I didn't care about smoking and left in a jar forever.. I need some FRESH in my life... I do have a large closet but man I'm scared of stinking up the whole building, I used to stink up a ranch style home and the neighborhood pretty good sometimes.


Carbon in, carbon out.


----------



## jtm4jfk (Dec 7, 2018)

Check my 600 watt hps grow.

2 days short of 6 weeks flowering, running 4 different strains.

 

Close up of the lemon kush

 

Hope these guys fill out alot more!!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2018)

I am sure that they will. A 2X2 array under a 600W is proper and awesome.
(I am always cramming more in ;0) Nice start.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2018)

jtm4jfk said:


> Check my 600 watt hps grow.
> 
> 2 days short of 6 weeks flowering, running 4 different strains.
> 
> ...


plenty fattening out to do.

heres a dog and a dessert breath flower been running 6 weeks tomorrow i think.
 
 
peace DST


----------



## jtm4jfk (Dec 8, 2018)

DST said:


> plenty fattening out to do.
> 
> heres a dog and a dessert breath flower been running 6 weeks tomorrow i think.
> View attachment 4245794
> ...


Good stuff bro cant wait to see next few weeks and the changes.


----------



## Smokey57 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi 600 gang. been awhile since i posted. i dont grow in the summer, and now have my grow in full swing. Just had to share this great pheno of Triple Purple Rhino. A friend grew it last year and it was beatuiful. He moved out of country and left me his 7 regular seeds of TPR. I got 6 to pop and 5 were female. But only one of this colorful pheno. The rest are just green, lol. the purple/black started showing on this one at 4 weeks from seed. The pictures are from day 25 from flip 12/12. (66 days from seed) and the pictures really dont do it justice. have to figure out how to take better pictures.

enjoy

Smokey


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2018)

Smokey57 said:


> Hi 600 gang. been awhile since i posted. i dont grow in the summer, and now have my grow in full swing. Just had to share this great pheno of Triple Purple Rhino. A friend grew it last year and it was beatuiful. He moved out of country and left me his 7 regular seeds of TPR. I got 6 to pop and 5 were female. But only one of this colorful pheno. The rest are just green, lol. the purple/black started showing on this one at 4 weeks from seed. The pictures are from day 25 from flip 12/12. (66 days from seed) and the pictures really dont do it justice. have to figure out how to take better pictures.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> ...


The green pheno is the prize! it's the stronger of the 2 but not as much bag appeal.


----------



## Smokey57 (Dec 9, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> The green pheno is the prize! it's the stronger of the 2 but not as much bag appeal.


the purple one was a great smoke last year. didnt have any others to compare. will definitely do a taste test in the new year.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey Fam

I could use a favor. I'm currently awaiting trial for growing with intent to sell. (in Spain) However I was growing for seeds (which supposedly is legal). The cops cut everything down and put the whole fucking lot on a scale wet. So it came in weighing much more than it should. Because of this I am facing more serious charges. In Spain 10 kg is the limit between not a big deal and a big deal. They say I had 11.5 kg. Laughable.

So.... I want to show the judge how much weight is in the stems, leaves, and seeds. And how much is in the drying too. The favor I'm asking is for anyone harvesting to take some pics or video of how much a plant weighs before and after trimming... or just a branch... or a bud, whatever. It will all help.

The key ideal thing would be a video of someone chopping a bud, weighing it, cutting off the leaves, weighing it, taking out the seeds (if seeded) and weighing the seeds and then the left over material.

Any help welcome. You can PM me on RIU or hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Fam
> 
> I could use a favor. I'm currently awaiting trial for growing with intent to sell. (in Spain) However I was growing for seeds (which supposedly is legal). The cops cut everything down and put the whole fucking lot on a scale wet. So it came in weighing much more than it should. Because of this I am facing more serious charges. In Spain 10 kg is the limit between not a big deal and a big deal. They say I had 11.5 kg. Laughable.
> 
> ...


J, no doubt you are not the first in this situation, it's standard practice the world over for police to weigh things so that their "bust seems profitable". Are there no other cases the lawyer can look at to dispute this? Surely Spanish law has precedent? From what I hear it'll be legal next year in Spain, fingers crossed.....but then lawyers told us it was legal years ago!! My next chop is end of the month/january.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 12, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Fam
> 
> I could use a favor. I'm currently awaiting trial for growing with intent to sell. (in Spain) However I was growing for seeds (which supposedly is legal). The cops cut everything down and put the whole fucking lot on a scale wet. So it came in weighing much more than it should. Because of this I am facing more serious charges. In Spain 10 kg is the limit between not a big deal and a big deal. They say I had 11.5 kg. Laughable.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2018)

FYI
The new Farm bill that just passed congress legalizes hemp.


cof


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 12, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> FYI
> The new Farm bill that just passed congress legalizes hemp.
> 
> 
> cof


What country


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2018)

US


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2018)

DST said:


> J, no doubt you are not the first in this situation, it's standard practice the world over for police to weigh things so that their "bust seems profitable". Are there no other cases the lawyer can look at to dispute this? Surely Spanish law has precedent? From what I hear it'll be legal next year in Spain, fingers crossed.....but then lawyers told us it was legal years ago!! My next chop is end of the month/january.


This isn't my whole defense, just one brick in the wall. I personally feel better with an informed judge, so whatever information I can pass along to show how bullshit the charges are is good in my opinion.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 12, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> US
> 
> 
> cof


My friend just dropped 750k on a processing facility.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> This isn't my whole defense, just one brick in the wall. I personally feel better with an informed judge, so whatever information I can pass along to show how bullshit the charges are is good in my opinion.


Absolutely, but when you have a previous case that a lawyer has shown that the weight is significantly reduced after processing then this is classed as precedent, and will far outweigh any video evidence that a defendant produces on his own. That's why lawyers get paid, to research previous cases and produce arguments based on proven law. Not to just present the information the defendant turns up with. That was my point above, not to belittle your request. As you know, my trust of Spanish lawyers is not exactly 100%!!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> FYI
> The new Farm bill that just passed congress legalizes hemp.
> 
> 
> cof


Great news.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 13, 2018)

I was just thinking I haven't seen any of these new 800 dollar led lights kill a 60 dollar 600 yet.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 14, 2018)

Sup 6'ers.!!
New lot into flower last week. Back 2 High school sweetheart x Mimosa. Front 2 Dessert Breath x Mimosa
 

The one ive got my eye on, db x m. Great structure, un-topped, un-touched, going to be full of tops


Veggie are looking a bit disheveled so ill leave they snaps for another week


----------



## HellValley (Dec 14, 2018)

Running a 600 watt mh/hps set up in 4 by 4 tent. This was 5 days ago when I switched over to hps. They have been drooping since switch. But still growing. As of today they looked rather happy again. Picked up another air cooled reflector for free. Going to order a ballast for it as well


----------



## numberfour (Dec 14, 2018)

Not been in for a while, hope every ones well for the festive holidays 

Few shots from current run (600w and bit more from quantumboards)

MAC (Miracle Alien Cookies)
 

Bluepit
 

Mint Julep
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3
 

Strawberry Sour Larry


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 14, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Not been in for a while, hope every ones well for the festive holidays
> 
> Few shots from current run (600w and bit more from quantumboards)
> 
> ...


Top shelf!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2018)

As usual! Rockin it #4!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 15, 2018)

As we start the run. Docs blue dream X blue moonshine on the right. Left is my vanilla x Jack [email protected] jig I'm not sure if I will be done in time to help you brother but I will send everything you requested. If it wasn't for you and your YouTube videos I would still be dreaming about growing....fast forward many grows I'm pretty good at it but still pay my respects to the veterans of the game such as yourself, oldmold, doc, Java, and many more.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all the 6'ers and their families.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas DST and family!


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas growers and my we all have a good growing season next year


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Bros!


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Xmas 600. Hope everyone has a blessed day.

@Mohican good to see you around. Merry Xmas to you and your girls.


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone Honey stomper some blue rippers bubba’s gift 
These are getting the chop tonightthese had russets in veg “tpr” saved em.
I’ll be running more bubba’s gift & popping those fems from Bob...-out 600


----------



## Mohican (Dec 26, 2018)

The boys must be getting big now!
Is #3 on the way yet?


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2018)

Mohican said:


> The boys must be getting big now!
> Is #3 on the way yet?


That ain't happening

Eldest is at school youngest starts next year.

vuurballen


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 27, 2018)

One of my patients gave me the best smoke report. "I forgot to call and tell you holy shit" why we grow!


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2018)

DST said:


> *That ain't happening*
> 
> Eldest is at school youngest starts next year.
> 
> ...


I don't think I ever seen such a direct answer from @DST 
Lol

I feel the same way....


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> I don't think I ever seen such a direct answer from @DST
> Lol
> 
> I feel the same way....


geez...I went to get the snip we are so set on not having 3. Luckily i was saved from the solder as my wife went back on the pill....yay.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Dec 27, 2018)

you can't rely on those "birth control" methods as my wife got preg on it and we now have 4 but she had her tubes tied last time sooo lol ... but we are both very fertile people lol idk


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2018)

jimmy slim big said:


> you can't rely on those "birth control" methods as my wife got preg on it and we now have 4 but she had her tubes tied last time sooo lol ... but we are both very fertile people lol idk


anythings got to be better than the "rhythm tech"


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 27, 2018)

I just logged on for the first time in a long time. I'm very pleased to see the club still going strong! I had to post and say hello just so ya'll could see my avatar for the fist time in a long time. You're welcome! Be well and keep crankin' dank.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, that avatar is memorable! Hoping that things are rocking for you.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 27, 2018)

Long time shwag


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Dec 27, 2018)

Trying something new. Hand picking my clones


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2018)

Shwagbag said:


> I just logged on for the first time in a long time. I'm very pleased to see the club still going strong! I had to post and say hello just so ya'll could see my avatar for the fist time in a long time. You're welcome! Be well and keep crankin' dank.


merry Crimbo Shwagbag


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 29, 2018)

Running the “plc closet” again,
These are clones of some of last summers outdoors... blueberry/rks & black raz
 Blueberry on the left smells just like orange peels   couple blue rippers that are really vigorous ,
Cloned em put some lenses on the “photon” couple honeystompers in front, 
They are supercropped.
I’ll be back when these blow up a little.
-out 600


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2018)

Have a great Hogmanay everyone. Stay safe. All the best for 2019 to everyone.
Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2018)

happy Hog


DST said:


> Have a great Hogmanay everyone. Stay safe. All the best for 2019 to everyone.
> Peace, DST


Happy Hogmanay to you as well DST! I hope 2019 is awesome for u!


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2018)

Have a safe & happy 2019 errbody ...


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 2, 2019)

finally getting things back on track been a while but good to see everyone still chugging along .happy new years everyone. 
Running some Doc's gear and Genuity gear.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2019)

DST said:


> anythings got to be better than the "rhythm tech"


I find the in the face as a good contraceptive. It's called the "plasterers radio" method.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2019)

I see....


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 9, 2019)

9/10 Blue balls are up ripper roots, cloned all my honeystompers too blue rippers, honeystompers, bubba’s gift, blueberry/rks lime green ripper /\/\
Got one purple honeystomper for sure.
doc’s dank on deck -out 600


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice update J. Thank you for sharing, as always!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2019)

Happy New Yr. 6er's..
In to drop some shots of the chuckers paradise pips im running this go. I thought i was left with a perfect 2 of each after sexing, but one of the Dessert Breath x Mimosa was male.
Anyway heres what's happening @ 32 shifts.

High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( the tall one )



( short one )



Dessert Breath x Mimosa


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2019)

Some Nug's from last harvest.

Fireballs:


Ive got some gglue and GSCookies ill upload once this computer says yes.

Edit:
GSCookies:
 

Gorilla Glue #4 :
 
Got to say the cookies is still the best smoke. That one was all kinds of fkd up and nearly got binned if it wasnt for the bare space in tent. 

Ive got 3 Fireballs and a GG in Veg. Getting ready for next run. Going to switch between clone and seed grows while collecting any Gem's i find along the way. The tall HSS x M is on for a re-veg by the looks. The DB x M looks Iden. to the couple i ran before but never got finished. Mimosa pheno, got the citrus smell. Ive never grew an Orange smelling/Tasting plant. But re-vegging Its the only way i can keep my mothers and do pips.


----------



## Booyah! (Jan 11, 2019)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 4258545 View attachment 4258546 View attachment 4258547 View attachment 4258548 finally getting things back on track been a while but good to see everyone still chugging along .happy new years everyone.
> Running some Doc's gear and Genuity gear.


What's the details of the Male? Looks very Sativa. How is the smell?


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Some Nug's from last harvest.
> 
> Fireballs:
> View attachment 4262652
> ...


hello lad. frosty nugs. for legal reasons the f_r_balls are now called Vuurballen. Had a liquor company threaten us with a legal bum bashing.

Been sick as a dog this weekend. back to sweating on the couch ffs.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 14, 2019)

Just checking in my grow is going down hill, so it should come up soon. Just put my 600w on. My t5 setup I couldn’t raise, so tops got all burnt. But I changed all that now. Now just need some dog seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2019)

Take some Zicam zinc if you have it there. You will get well faster. Also have some hot chicken broth.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2019)

Hope u feel better soon Dst!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Take some Zicam zinc if you have it there. You will get well faster. Also have some hot chicken broth.
> 
> Hope you feel better.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hope u feel better soon Dst!


thanks guys. Its my gland right side, 8ts swollen and brick hard, some fever and usual pains. Riding it out will soon be away.
Heres a wee Dirt Nap male I am looking at.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 15, 2019)

DST said:


> hello lad. frosty nugs. for legal reasons the f_r_balls are now called Vuurballen. Had a liquor company threaten us with a legal bum bashing.
> 
> Been sick as a dog this weekend. back to sweating on the couch ffs.


Alright pal, hope your feeling better. I was sick myself around Christmas, the whole team was down with it.

Thats some funny nonsense with the Fireballs handle , ' Seriously ??? ' 
Was that a male clone that Dirt Nap ?? Growing like mad in that 1 ltr pot !!!

When I was still getting my garden together ( getting things dialed ), it made way for a seed run and jeez am i pleased it went that way, im intending on popping some more regardless of the veg situ. Thinking ill do a clone/seed grow bk 2 bk from here out.

At that exiting part ( week 5 - 6 ), things are changing Fast, coloring up and getting Frosty.


Got a funky 2 tone leave on a gorilla glue ive not noticed before :

I'll pop back in over weekend with week 6 snaps. The Mimosa is coming through strong, nice purple colors. Look like different plants from those shots up the page.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hope u feel better soon Dst!


Hey Ambz !!! How the hell are you ?? Been a while since we last caught up, hope all worked out good for you !!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Hey Ambz !!! How the hell are you ?? Been a while since we last caught up, hope all worked out good for you !!


Hey there ole pal! Great to see you around! I’m well, thanks...still trotting about the United States. It’s a lovely day today, Sunny and 65 degrees today in Southern New Mexico. Glad to hear and see things are going well for you and your garden looks amazing. Take care mate.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey there ole pal! Great to see you around! I’m well, thanks...still trotting about the United States. It’s a lovely day today, Sunny and 65 degrees today in Southern New Mexico. Glad to hear and see things are going well for you and your garden looks amazing. Take care mate.


Sounds like your on a constant Trip  Thanks for the kinds word's, as always Doc. Cheers 

Hey @genuity can you give me the make up of the High School Sweethearts and Dessert Breath. I scrolled back ton's of pages to find out before when i first got the pips, but all i can remember was that it took me lots n lots of searches. Now most of the results that come up are my own posts. These plants need a name and i would'nt want a lawsuit along with DST


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 19, 2019)

Blue rippers, honeystompers,black raz & bubba’s gift


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Sounds like your on a constant Trip  Thanks for the kinds word's, as always Doc. Cheers
> 
> Hey @genuity can you give me the make up of the High School Sweethearts and Dessert Breath. I scrolled back ton's of pages to find out before when i first got the pips, but all i can remember was that it took me lots n lots of searches. Now most of the results that come up are my own posts. These plants need a name and i would'nt want a lawsuit along with DST


*High school sweetheart* (cherry pie kush X greatfulbreath)
*Dessert breath* (cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart)

Lol at the name gam of today..

High school sweetheart X Mimosa (girly drinks)
Dessert breath X mimosa (Hooch)

Moonshiners may come looking for ya on that hooch..watch out..


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2019)

@genuity life is a big old giggle


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> *High school sweetheart* (cherry pie kush X greatfulbreath)
> *Dessert breath* (cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart)
> 
> Lol at the name gam of today..
> ...


Thanks. I feel like a kid at Christmas again, waiting eagerly to see whats behind the shiny wrappers !!!
Every feed they look better, Ive resisted and not even had a sniff yet, its part of the anticipation 

7 Weeks on Fri.
*High School Sweetheart x Mimosa *( Tall one )
 
 

( Short one )
 


*Dessert Breath x Mimosa
 *
I a dropped a few more of these 2 ^^ with some *Honeystomper's.* Got 4 clone's all ready for next run ( 3x F.B 1 xGG4 ), think ill re-veg one or 2 of these aswell, see what smokes like and keep the Fav. I'll make space.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2019)

I almost forgot to show these bottom buds on the Dessert Breath x Mimosa. Freaking un-real !!
 
 

Its the little things that matter


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 23, 2019)

Does it still count if they're under a 630LEC ?


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 23, 2019)

A few we're ready in the aerocloner


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2019)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 4269446
> 
> Does it still count if they're under a 630LEC ?


only counts if it ganja so......yup yer all good.


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 24, 2019)

the bloom bloom room under a true 600w

Professor Moriarty x God's Gift (Doc's Dank Seed)

Honeystomper ( Chuckers Paradise )


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> I almost forgot to show these bottom buds on the Dessert Breath x Mimosa. Freaking un-real !!
> View attachment 4269350
> View attachment 4269351
> 
> Its the little things that matter


looking good bru.

back on the hot toddy again. the lurgy is running strong in ma house the now.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 29, 2019)

Purple show about to pop!


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 30, 2019)

I feel like they're all bouncing back and back in grow mode


----------



## Handro (Feb 5, 2019)

Got my first 600 few days ago. So i guess i'm in the club now. Its also a came with a dimmable ballast. I have it on 400 at the moment though.
Dwc grow, set up is complete trash.


----------



## Handro (Feb 6, 2019)

Im wondering i have a baby plant and have it at 400.. Is it safe to blast it with the 6?
I MEAN ITS ONLY A BABY!!!!!


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 6, 2019)

Handro said:


> Im wondering i have a baby plant and have it at 400.. Is it safe to blast it with the 6?
> I MEAN ITS ONLY A BABY!!!!!


400 for first 3 or 4 sets then bump it up. What are your veg intentions? You may alter based on those... Happy growing and welcome to the 6.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Genki88 (Feb 8, 2019)

Wow what a thread..................i have committed to joining the 600w club. Seeds are germinating as i type.............


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2019)

Things have quieted down a tad, but we are still here. :0)


----------



## Balikkka (Feb 10, 2019)

First grow ever, mystery seed, welcome to the jungle! week 7 with 600w cooltube


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2019)

Balikkka said:


> First grow ever, mystery seed, welcome to the jungle! week 7 with 600w cooltube


good job ...4 more weeks or so


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's my addition to the 600 club

Vivosun hood
600w hortilux super hps 

Vegged for 45 days under 600w mh
Day 33 since I flipped


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice Setup there diggs! That has already filled in and is going to get amazing.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 11, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Nice Setup there diggs! That has already filled in and is going to get amazing.


Thanks bud

It's my first time growing, I'm pretty happy with how it's turning out so far. 

3x heavyweight fruit punch
1x atomic by bomb seeds


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2019)

Handro said:


> Im wondering i have a baby plant and have it at 400.. Is it safe to blast it with the 6?
> I MEAN ITS ONLY A BABY!!!!!


Get that 6 fired up


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2019)

The Dog Rosin pressed at 70celcius in a 120mu bag....


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2019)

@DST - What kind of press do you use?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2019)

Mohican said:


> @DST - What kind of press do you use?


A nugsmasher OG.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 20, 2019)

How we looking fellas ?


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2019)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 4286377 View attachment 4286378 View attachment 4286379 View attachment 4286381
> How we looking fellas ?


has that last plant gone through a reveg half way through flower? looks frosty.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2019)

engineers dream
 
 
peace DST


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 27, 2019)

Getting close to my first harvest and completion of my first grow. It will be a relief lol


----------



## Enwhysea (Feb 27, 2019)

DST said:


> has that last plant gone through a reveg half way through flower? looks frosty.


Another buddy asked me that .I don't believe it has I did quite a bit of defoliation so I'm not sure why the leafs look so funky .


----------



## Smokey57 (Feb 28, 2019)

just couple of bud shots from this this winters grow.
Triple Purple Rhino
Budzilla

smokey


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2019)

DST said:


> engineers dream
> View attachment 4290704
> View attachment 4290707
> peace DST


Lookin quite shexy there DST.
Hey tomorrow is DST! 
Cheers


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 9, 2019)

update how's it looking guys ?

Got a little purple happening on the honeystomper @genuity


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 9, 2019)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 4297482 View attachment 4297485 View attachment 4297486 View attachment 4297487 View attachment 4297488 update how's it looking guys ?
> 
> Got a little purple happening on the honeystomper @genuity


Glad to see you're back bro.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lookin quite shexy there DST.
> Hey tomorrow is DST!
> Cheers
> View attachment 4297408


lmfao......that's exactly the tins. Tennents lager.. ..tis like having sex in a canoe (fucking close to water). Here some more lager lovelies lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Such elegant beer jargon!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

U.S. Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:

https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg

Send comments by 3-14!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 10, 2019)

Playas gonna play. Sending love to all my brothers and sisters at the 6-0-0.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2019)

Mohican said:


> U.S. Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:
> 
> https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg
> 
> Send comments by 3-14!!!


hopefully happens. domino theory hopefully then comes true. hopefully the world is a happier place......hopefully.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2019)

Bobotrank said:


> Playas gonna play. Sending love to all my brothers and sisters at the 6-0-0.


Wow. Bobo blasting in. Sweet.


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Critical Cheese on the left and OG#18 on the right. Coco/Perlite


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2019)

bluepit rosin, temp 79c. with 120mu bag.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2019)

*Marijuana really DOES give women better orgasms: New study finds cannabis leaves users twice as likely to report sexual satisfaction *
  
A study led by a team at the Saint Louis University School of Medicine found that marijuana use appears to improve sex drive and satisfaction from orgasm in women compared to non-smokers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> *Marijuana really DOES give women better orgasms: New study finds cannabis leaves users twice as likely to report sexual satisfaction *
> 
> A study led by a team at the Saint Louis University School of Medicine found that marijuana use appears to improve sex drive and satisfaction from orgasm in women compared to non-smokers.


A team gets to fuck pot smokers and non pot smokers and report back on orgasm intensity....nice


----------



## JayBio420 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey 600,

I’ve been keeping my head down, doing my thing in my 600 powered cooltube flowering/SCROG chamber. Had a couple crops from the SCROG set up and have now changed to a perpetual SOG for a bit. I’ve seen a lot of amazing photos on the last few pages!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2019)

Heya folks! What’s good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Heya folks! What’s good!


Hiya colocowboy!! Damn it’s been a while! How have you been?


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A team gets to fuck pot smokers and non pot smokers and report back on orgasm intensity....nice


Where Do I Apply For This JOB


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 31, 2019)

It’s been a long while ambs! Alls pretty well to be sure, been missing y’all. I had picked up and moved and just laying low for some years. Time to get amongst it again, good to see you’re still around here!


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Heya folks! What’s good!


sure has been a few minutes....good to see you around.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2019)

D! It has been a minute! Good to see you, so good to know you’re still around here too. Donny and Fred still kicking around? You still in the dam?

What have y’all been up to?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2019)

Cof, my good sir! How are you?!
Yay, it’s been too long y’all!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> What have y’all been up to?


I been moving around. I was living in Washington state for a long time, got sick of the weather and my job so moved to Tucson Az for a couple years, then I hated that job and the weather and quit. Went back to Washington for a year and half to sell my house and regroup. then moved to Eugene Oregon for 2 and half years. Hated my job and the town and people sucked so got a gig in LA so decided to live in Los Angeles for the summer before leaving the west coast for good. Then A short stint in New Mexico, yuck, and now I am in Oklahoma, hee haw! . I was purchasing pot shop weed for the last few years and now I’m finally able to grow my own again and have a cake job. Are you gardening at all? Still in Colorado?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4310824
> I been moving around. I was living in Washington state for a long time, got sick of the weather and my job so moved to Tucson Az for a couple years, then I hated that job and the weather and quit. Went back to Washington for a year and half to sell my house and regroup. then moved to Eugene Oregon for 2 and half years. Hated my job and the town and people sucked so got a gig in LA so decided to live in Los Angeles for the summer before leaving the west coast for good. Then A short stint in New Mexico, yuck, and now I am in Oklahoma, hee haw! . I was purchasing pot shop weed for the last few years and now I’m finally able to grow my own again and have a cake job. Are you gardening at all? Still in Colorado?


Glad you're back Amber!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2019)

oldman60 said:


> Glad you're back Amber!


Thanks!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4310824
> I been moving around. I was living in Washington state for a long time, got sick of the weather and my job so moved to Tucson Az for a couple years, then I hated that job and the weather and quit. Went back to Washington for a year and half to sell my house and regroup. then moved to Eugene Oregon for 2 and half years. Hated my job and the town and people sucked so got a gig in LA so decided to live in Los Angeles for the summer before leaving the west coast for good. Then A short stint in New Mexico, yuck, and now I am in Oklahoma, hee haw! . I was purchasing pot shop weed for the last few years and now I’m finally able to grow my own again and have a cake job. Are you gardening at all? Still in Colorado?


Last I talked to you, you were getting sick of Arizona lol so up and down the coast then back inland. If you have roots back there it’s impossible not to head back with the laws changing! The coasts are different in many ways. I’m in New Mexico, Hahahaha but laws are changing here too. I have medicinal these days and I’m just getting the itch back, after moving I just didn’t have security to grow again for a while plus I got married and kids are in the picture so security x 10. I’ve applied for my growing license and have some ambition of retirement into the industry. Bit of a ways out though. I love what I do but it requires my discretion and I have many years till I replenish my retirement savings. My brother is in Norman Ok, it’s a bit far into the Bible Belt for me but there’s something passionate about the people!
Dare I ask what was afoul in nm?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Last I talked to you, you were getting sick of Arizona lol so up and down the coast then back inland. If you have roots back there it’s impossible not to head back with the laws changing! The coasts are different in many ways. I’m in New Mexico, Hahahaha but laws are changing here too. I have medicinal these days and I’m just getting the itch back, after moving I just didn’t have security to grow again for a while plus I got married and kids are in the picture so security x 10. I’ve applied for my growing license and have some ambition of retirement into the industry. Bit of a ways out though. I love what I do but it requires my discretion and I have many years till I replenish my retirement savings. My brother is in Norman Ok, it’s a bit far into the Bible Belt for me but there’s something passionate about the people!
> Dare I ask what was afoul in nm?


NM had low wages, too many cops and military people. You are definitely a minority if you are white. The Mexicans and Indians dominate the workforce if you do not have any connections your fucked. Then there are Really bad allergies and the sun was just way way too powerful, and the beer sucked. Who puts PECANs in their beer?? Welcome to Las Cruces! The only fun thing to do there was to ride your mountain bike through the cool bitchin well made desert mountain biking trails but after sniffing some desert dust you feel like you need to go to the nearest desert allergy asthma clinic. And the music and art scene was pretty pathetic unless your into that style . Oh and the food there sucked. I had to amuse myself by watching many episodes of Breaking Bad. There were nice mountains and cool sunsets but I seen better in the PNW. It prob be a good place if your a half dead 90 year rich fuck who likes to play golf all the time, other then that it’s really not that interesting.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> NM had low wages, too many cops and military people. You are definitely a minority if you are white. The Mexicans and Indians dominate the workforce if you do not have any connections your fucked. Then there are Really bad allergies and the sun was just way way too powerful, and the beer sucked. Who puts PECANs in their beer?? Welcome to Las Cruces! The only fun thing to do there was to ride your mountain bike through the cool bitchin well made desert mountain biking trails but after sniffing some desert dust you feel like you need to go to the nearest desert allergy asthma clinic. And the music and art scene was pretty pathetic unless your into that style . Oh and the food there sucked. I had to amuse myself by watching many episodes of Breaking Bad. There were nice mountains and cool sunsets but I seen better in the PNW. It prob be a good place if your a half dead 90 year rich fuck who likes to play golf all the time, other then that it’s really not that interesting.


Oof, savage 
I personally love the food, not too far off otherwise. Also, I dunno if you remember those monster bushes I used to post outdoors but they were done in the cruces area. That powerful sun over there is plant friendly with 3 grow seasons. Other than that I prefer to stay north of border check, my folks live there, you nailed it there too being retirement community with military nearby lol
However had I known you were that close I would have shown you the finer points in the area! Small world Ambs!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> D! It has been a minute! Good to see you, so good to know you’re still around here too. Donny and Fred still kicking around? You still in the dam?
> 
> What have y’all been up to?


Well this is my home after all 600-4life.

Fred is getting fat drinking too much beer and turning into Al Bundy lmfao.....Donny has moved to ze land of ze Worst and automobile, he is officially part of the master race. In Europe you can tell who's on top by the change they give you in shops. Ze Germans round everything up to 10 cents, the Dutch to the nearest 5cents, and the Spanish.....well, they'll try and give you fucking pesetas instead of Euro cents, and don't get me started on the Greeks hahaha. Seriously I love em all and embrace my European-ness. As does Don who now works for a Bank, you couldn't make it up.l, why would he leave Breeders Boutique to go and work for a bank and get paid for it......fool Haha.
And me, I got me 2 Yins, my good wife, and my 600hps, am #fukkinset gee.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2019)

Getting busy trying to nail this Fresh Live Frozen Rosin (not always said in that order...fuk knows). Anyway, here's a rough guide of the pain I go through. First I freeze straight from chopping and trimming. then extract with water and ice. then put the hash into a vac chamber and then put that in the freezer. then each day scrape the frozen water particles from the side of the chamber and then back into the vac and freezer. this is an attempt to freeze dry which maintains them all important TERPS  if there is an over used word these days it's that, comical. A freeze dryer will take 2.5k out of your bank account at the moment. Anyhow, once its dry I then press it. First lot I pressed was still too wet, but it stinks just like The Dog when you cut it. Incredible. It's what people have a hard on for these days. Right, here's a pic of bubble hash still drying.
 
 

And here's a wee up skirt shot of the vertical cab. 

 

Have a nice weekend to all those 6ers still tuning into this frequency.
Peace
DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2019)

U Rock DST. That is the most incredible sticky ness I ever seen. It’s so scrumptious looking. It looks so maple syrup sticky, total hardon shit for sure. You nailed it man!!Very nice work! 
600 4Life! Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 5, 2019)

That’s the terpiest ‘ish no?! Hahahaha
Nice bubble! Seriously! Garden looks green, still chasing that dog around
Congratulations on the babies! Mine have since moved on since I was last here. One in the navy the other building houses in Washington. Kids are fun though, a great time of life.
Good to hear the fellas are doing well! I tried going to breeders boutique some time ago and it was redirecting me to some kind of gorilla gear or something and I got a threat notice in the browser so I left it alone. That was just before I came back here. I was thinking of putting down the rest of my dog beans for a look. Of the last time I was growing I had one that stank of feet and maple syrup, was interesting. I have some cheese surprise too that always had my interest but never tried. My 600 watts is in led these days as a twist. Current line up will be sage, Chemmy Jones, happy brother, and Pepe le chem. Followed by og chem, hazmat og, and shoreline (devils harvest). Only the Pepe and shoreline have been run by me before. This is a pretty good g13 leaning Pepe but I’m ready to move on.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> That’s the terpiest ‘ish no?! Hahahaha
> Nice bubble! Seriously! Garden looks green, still chasing that dog around
> Congratulations on the babies! Mine have since moved on since I was last here. One in the navy the other building houses in Washington. Kids are fun though, a great time of life.
> Good to hear the fellas are doing well! I tried going to breeders boutique some time ago and it was redirecting me to some kind of gorilla gear or something and I got a threat notice in the browser so I left it alone. That was just before I came back here. I was thinking of putting down the rest of my dog beans for a look. Of the last time I was growing I had one that stank of feet and maple syrup, was interesting. I have some cheese surprise too that always had my interest but never tried. My 600 watts is in led these days as a twist. Current line up will be sage, Chemmy Jones, happy brother, and Pepe le chem. Followed by og chem, hazmat og, and shoreline (devils harvest). Only the Pepe and shoreline have been run by me before. This is a pretty good g13 leaning Pepe but I’m ready to move on.
> View attachment 4312933


strange the site would direct you to somewhere else. probably having an off day.
still loving my dog (they are not just for xmas you know). My babies are growing fast, youngest starts school in 8 months, older Yin1 is acting like a bloody teenager at not even 6!!! lol. 
I know the lads at Decils Harvest. They had a falling out and split. Was funny to see them at the Cups, acting like teenagers who'd just split up at school lol. Both nice guys. Not smoked much shoreline but I heard theres 2 different ones.

I am going to germ a couple of new seeds I just made, Psychosis x Dirt Nap and The Dog x Dirt nap. Dirt nap is ghost og x Dosidos.Should be fun.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> U Rock DST. That is the most incredible sticky ness I ever seen. It’s so scrumptious looking. It looks so maple syrup sticky, total hardon shit for sure. You nailed it man!!Very nice work!
> 600 4Life! Have a fantastic weekend!


cheers Ambs, you have a good weekend too.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2019)

DST said:


> strange the site would direct you to somewhere else. probably having an off day.
> still loving my dog (they are not just for xmas you know). My babies are growing fast, youngest starts school in 8 months, older Yin1 is acting like a bloody teenager at not even 6!!! lol.
> I know the lads at Decils Harvest. They had a falling out and split. Was funny to see them at the Cups, acting like teenagers who'd just split up at school lol. Both nice guys. Not smoked much shoreline but I heard theres 2 different ones.
> 
> I am going to germ a couple of new seeds I just made, Psychosis x Dirt Nap and The Dog x Dirt nap. Dirt nap is ghost og x Dosidos.Should be fun.


Those crosses sound really nice, Nothing but champion gear!
I forgot to mention the og 18 x Cindy 99 testers I got going too. A cross I made years ago to preserve an og 18 that was stellar. I put 4 down and got two girls and two boys, all almost identical in every way. One of the girls is just tighter than the other, stem rubs remind me of both parents so it may have been a happy marriage. Sucks to hear of the devils harvest guys splitting up, these things happen right. I understood there were two phenos, I had three seeds and only 2 germinated they were identical and heavily favored oasis. I only kept one and when I went on my honeymoon years ago I lost her, automatic watering didn’t go and my whole garden fried. In her remains were two almost fully developed seeds, one germinated and is just like mom so far. What was special about the mom was she tasted like Baja blast Mountain Dew, sweet fizzy limes. High was basically nl 5 with a bit more euphoria. There is someone from Texas with the shoreline original putting it out in worked seed form now too, which I will have eventually Word is the cut is real.

If memory serves, and these days less than it used to, you and your lovely bride had just had or were just about to have your first child. Amazing how time flies brother!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> It’s been a long while ambs! Alls pretty well to be sure, been missing y’all. I had picked up and moved and just laying low for some years. Time to get amongst it again, good to see you’re still around here!


Welcome back!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2019)

JD! What’s crackin’ 
Great to “see” you after these many years!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Cof, my good sir! How are you?!
> Yay, it’s been too long y’all!


It's good to see your back. You've been missed.
I've developed cannabis toxicity. 24-7 for the last 10 years finally caught up with me and I'm having to detox. But the garden is still going strong with dog, xtrema and blue dream. I just added 5 strains from Doc that look promising. There's slimeball, and he used Colorado Clementine as a stud which he bred to God's Gift, Golden Triangle, Dosi 55, and Clementine #4 which will be going into the bloom room later this month.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks COF, the feeling is certainly mutual, turned out y’all are my best friends and I have had a hole in my life since being away from here.

Wow! I have wondered what it would take to reach toxicity, we have heard for a few years now that it could happen. How long did they say it might take to detox?

The garden sounds wonderfully stocked!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2019)

Instagram kinda killed the 600..PS It and facebook are data collectors for the CIA who developed the system.

They didn't say. I guesstimate about 30 days. I kept saying that cannabis wasn't the problem.

The garden suffered with me being ill and is finally back in order.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Instagram kinda killed the 600..PS It and facebook are data collectors for the CIA who developed the system.
> 
> They didn't say. I guesstimate about 30 days. I kept saying that cannabis wasn't the problem.
> 
> The garden suffered with me being ill and is finally back in order.


Have you gotten into concentrates?
I’m having a hard time seeing someone able to stay awake lol So maybe bullshit diagnosis!? 
The cia tests and tracks patterns in language in every digital conversation that occurs, the patriot act gave them the power. It’s just forcefully tracking terror, supposedly. Though it’s like putting a candy in your mouth but claim you aren’t eating it. Just like the candy, even if you don’t actively eat it, you will eventually consume and digest it. It’s the freakin matrix man... 
ffs


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2019)

Concentrates are all I've been consuming for the last 1 1/2 years. It has caused a chronic upset stomach. I was getting over a bout and had a hit, which delayed recovery by 2 days, that's when I decided it might be a problem. It's going to be a l-o-n-g 30 days.

CIA's role is foreign intelligence, not domestic. They have overstepped their power which has created some of the problems that we have today.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2019)

It is good that we are looking at the Security Establishment....though I have 
little hope that they will shine the light that is needed.

D's extracts process seemed crazy but I would love to find somewhere
to get my stuff processed! Too busy by far.

JD


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2019)

Javadog said:


> It is good that we are looking at the Security Establishment....though I have
> little hope that they will shine the light that is needed.
> 
> D's extracts process seemed crazy but I would love to find somewhere
> ...


Gina Haspil has been cleaning house. Jeff Sessions did remove some FBI characters.

Wait until you see the indictments


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2019)

Javadog said:


> It is good that we are looking at the Security Establishment....though I have
> little hope that they will shine the light that is needed.
> 
> D's extracts process seemed crazy but I would love to find somewhere
> ...


Hey JD, I am sure if you contacted a concentrate company they would take your trim, but it will cost you in them only giving you a small % back of final product. 

Here's some of the vuurballen bubble hash before I pressed it.
 

And here's some of the fresh live frozen dogbx2 rosin


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Instagram kinda killed the 600..PS It and facebook are data collectors .


It's kinda funny because everyone is on there trying to sell their wears, whilst detailing on their pages that nothing is for sale on IG. Then you have all the trolls and arguments and people reporting posts, accounts getting closed down etc, because it goes against the community lmfao. Should have stayed on a POT site maybe?!?!?!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2019)

Ya it’s pretty open on there, I’m a bit shocked but it’s a sign of the times. Change is a coming in many ways, good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2019)

Bit late for Aprils fool, but this is funny......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2019)

DST said:


> It's kinda funny because everyone is on there trying to sell their wears, whilst detailing on their pages that nothing is for sale on IG. Then you have all the trolls and arguments and people reporting posts, accounts getting closed down etc, because it goes against the community lmfao. Should have stayed on a POT site maybe?!?!?!


Yeah I was really into IG for like 4 months and then got so bored with it. Now I can’t remember the email address and password I had for my account so don’t ever go on anymore. I recall the totally annoying advertising and seemed every one was trying to sell something. I was getting headaches scrolling so much on my phone and trying to make out tiny details it was driving me nuts. Don’t miss it at all.
Here is my plant I have now.
She is Blue Cheese 12/12 from seed . Day 26 here.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2019)

Godspeed COF! I hope you’re cleared in 30! I can’t help but keep thinking about this. It’s bothering me. 
Good grief D that is some real sticky icky right there! I bet a person reeks pretty bad after a rip or two. 
We’re all a bunch of canna apps lol 
I wonder if anyone has done that yet, where you can take a pic and it tells you what’s wrong?!
Beautiful Ambs, I always wanted to try blue cheese. Did an auto blue mammoth which has it in there and that was better than I thought it would be. The blue side was nice and prevalent. 
I’m sure it will be great in your hands!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2019)

Thank you.

As a former cigarette smoker, I miss smoking more than the cannabis


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2019)

I know what you mean, 10 years and counting here!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2019)

12+ here


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I was really into IG for like 4 months and then got so bored with it. Now I can’t remember the email address and password I had for my account so don’t ever go on anymore. I recall the totally annoying advertising and seemed every one was trying to sell something. I was getting headaches scrolling so much on my phone and trying to make out tiny details it was driving me nuts. Don’t miss it at all.
> Here is my plant I have now.
> She is Blue Cheese 12/12 from seed . Day 26 here.
> View attachment 4315623


looking happy as Ambs. Top banana!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Good grief D that is some real sticky icky right there! I bet a person reeks pretty bad after a rip or two.


I use a lot of cologne!!
more dog rosin, woof


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 12, 2019)

I think Ambs came up on IG, do you know subcool Ambs?

**Woof!


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I think Ambs came up on IG, do you know subcool Ambs?
> 
> **Woof!


subcool on Instagram starting following me so I followed back. I had to unfollow due to the amount of posts that made me cringe.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 13, 2019)

Hahahaha 

He knows soil! I’ve been following his advice for soil building and rebuilding for years, rough around the edges but he knows soil well! 
I used to be a soilless guy. When I first started reading these forums that was why, I was thinking of going organic or as close as possible and he used to kick around here too. That was what lead me to highlanders cave and eventually to all of you  small world.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2019)

DST said:


> subcool on Instagram starting following me so I followed back. I had to unfollow due to the amount of posts that made me cringe.


Hahah! 
I’m not ambs on Instagram. I think I was DAT420 but not really sure or really care at this point. I know of
Subcool and is god like status back in the day. But I never followed him or remeber what he was good for. I saw him in his avatar on-his thread here on rollitup. and his knuckle tattoos with the chemical properties of marijuana. Lol. Some of the ugliest knuckle tattoos I seen in my life. 
DST I like how you make all your goo appear as abstract representations of things like snot. An ocean wave and a dog tongue! Your very creative.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hahah!
> I’m not ambs on Instagram. I think I was DAT420 but not really sure or really care at this point. I know of
> Subcool and is god like status back in the day. But I never followed him or remeber what he was good for. I saw him in his avatar on-his thread here on rollitup. and his knuckle tattoos with the chemical properties of marijuana. Lol. Some of the ugliest knuckle tattoos I seen in my life.
> DST I like how you make all your goo appear as abstract representations of things like snot. An ocean wave and a dog tongue! Your very creative.
> View attachment 4316902


gies a lick


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 15, 2019)

600w hps 

3 space cookies in a 4x4 tent

They are 25 days since flip


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> 600w hps
> 
> 3 space cookies in a 4x4 tent
> 
> They are 25 days since flip


very nice.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy 420 Club 600!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2019)

oldman60 said:


> Happy 420 Club 600!!!


Happy Easter. Hope you had a smokey 420.

psychosis rosin


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 30, 2019)

600 fired up as buds starting to form


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2019)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 4325796 600 fired up as buds starting to form


Damn 3 eyes looking real nice. U are rockin it !


----------



## 3eyes (May 1, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn 3 eyes looking real nice. U are rockin it !
> View attachment 4325833


So far so good still plenty of time to fuck things up though lol next lot are in the post so won't be long until I get cracking again.


----------



## diggs99 (May 1, 2019)

Day 42 since flip for this bunch

3 space cookies (Paradise seeds)
4x4 tent
600w vivosun/hortilux bulb

hello 600 crew


----------



## Javadog (May 12, 2019)

Even in the dark those look fat. :0)


----------



## DST (May 13, 2019)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 4325796 600 fired up as buds starting to form


hey.man, good to.see ya around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2019)

DST said:


> hey.man, good to.see ya around.


You too! Lol


----------



## DST (May 14, 2019)

Waiting patiently as this ships. Trapped Dog custom rig with Breedersboutique colours
I have a nice Joel Helen banger to go with it.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2019)

pics of some fresh frozen live rosin. flowers chopped and frozen fresh, then ice extraction then ghetto freeze drying with the vac chamber in the freezer. then pressed at 70celcius with a 37micron bag.


----------



## 3eyes (May 16, 2019)

DST said:


> hey.man, good to.see ya around.


Thanks man I lurk about from time to time to see how everything is moving along.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2019)

Did you get the dog bong wet yet
? How does it pull? It’s really tight!

Can u please do a short video?


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

hey Ambs,.my doggy arrived. it's a sweet little rig for sure. Pulls like a dream and its small enough to be portable. I'll try and do a vid but a bit para as I'll end up dropping it or something Haha.


----------



## diggs99 (May 30, 2019)

New girls currently vegging under the 600w MH

Blueberries and Chocolate by Useful seeds


----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 5, 2019)

Day 33 in the jungle with cheap reflectors, 80 humidity starting to make me nervous


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 5, 2019)

Day 28 since sprout 

Blueberries and chocolate by useful seeds


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2019)

Got my next indoor run vegging outside.
 
along with a few babies.
peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2019)

Looking mighty fine in the 600club. 
Got some serious skills up in here.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2019)

Some new new.
the dog x dirt nap (ghost of x do si dos)
 
this psychosis x dirt nap has a wee half duck webbed leaf, how cute.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow! That is totally trippy , a wee half duck web is very unusual, and ABSOLUTELY adorable. I like that name dirt nap. It’s very sensual.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! That is totally trippy , a wee half duck web is very unusual, and ABSOLUTELY adorable. I like that name dirt nap. It’s very sensual.


The Dirt Nap steain is from Archive seedbank and are $200 a pack lmfao.....so I am expecting some big things with this cross, I mean they seeds must be dynamite if they cost 200 lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2019)

DST said:


> The Dirt Nap steain is from Archive seedbank and are $200 a pack lmfao.....so I am expecting some big things with this cross, I mean they seeds must be dynamite if they cost 200 lol.


Good Luck!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 9, 2019)

Fire to you bro!


----------



## anthony1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Gg4. Week 7


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey guys and gals...haven't posted in a while but just wanted to share a pic of my last beauty. Blue Dream


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2019)

mntnmdr7 said:


> View attachment 4364184 Hey guys and gals...haven't posted in a while but just wanted to share a pic of my last beauty. Blue Dream


looks like a dream. enjoy!!!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 17, 2019)

mntnmdr7 said:


> View attachment 4364184 Hey guys and gals...haven't posted in a while but just wanted to share a pic of my last beauty. Blue Dream


Is it a cut or a seed plant?....and if a seed, which breeder? That's gorgeous!


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2019)

Here's a gg4 I have got in the greenhouse. Doing light deprivation on her.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday DST!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday DST! You're one of my heroes!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2019)

Happy birthday


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2019)

DST
"The old grey mare ain't what she used to be"




Happy Birthday


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2019)

Hey guys, thanks for all the well wishes. Was a fab day, spent with my 2 boys or as some know them, 'The Yins'. I got great treats like bomb whisky and sharp knives, just what Dads want And of course a cake. We had Velvet cake but it wasnt died with food colouring so looked like chocolate nom nom. Have a great week. peace DST


----------



## mntnmdr7 (Aug 22, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Is it a cut or a seed plant?....and if a seed, which breeder? That's gorgeous!


The little lady was from a seed. It came from Barneys seed bank which I ordered thru Seed Supreme in Amsterdam. I have always had good luck with their products.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 27, 2019)

Pink kush starting to show a bit of colour in the buds got another 3 to 5 weeks left and their huge already. And before anyone points out the state of the leaves yes I know it's there it's not deficient it's more likely from when I sprayed them with crop guard an hour or 2 before lights on.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 28, 2019)

A shot of my gelato I just harvested under a 600w. Got a bit nute burned from my first time using jacks 321 but still turned out decent. 20 oz total


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2019)

600 4 life!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2019)

DST said:


> 600 4 life!
> View attachment 4389091


Nice!
How long you have that light for now DST? I just got a Timber.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2019)

This is the year of the led! lol
I love your setup, jigfresh and whodatnation used to do that also. Very efficient use of space! The mechanics of using led in stadiums is intriguing, jig did something like stadium with led but there were some issues with uneven canopy if I remember correctly.

I got a chilled tech puck set up for Christmas for flower but it wasn’t enough for my space so I made my own supplemental strip lights using bridgelux strips. I can pull a smidget more than 600 (635 ish) but run dimmed a bit. Ahem, but ya 600 for life!!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice!
> How long you have that light for now DST? I just got a Timber.


How longs this thread?  (although I have changed bulb and ballast in that time). Currently have a lumatek 600w with Phillips son t bulb and a lumatek 315cmh under the hps.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2019)

10 years! Holy Toledo!! Still in the outdoor submarine party closet too? 
I admire your commitment and consistency. It would seem at this point I am a bit of a light slut . Seems I tried em all now .... I don’t know if I honestly ever go back to hps for one simple reason. I absolutely hate ballasts. But they certainly do rock and produce!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 10 years! Holy Toledo!! Still in the outdoor submarine party closet too?


haha. yes. but it's even smaller now that I built a 2nd closet....aaaahhhh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2019)

DST said:


> haha. yes. but it's even smaller now that I built a 2nd closet....aaaahhhh


Hahah! Fuckin awesome !! Another dog house!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2019)

gg4 flower rosin 90mu bag 75celcius temp.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 6, 2019)

Was under 400w but just switched to 600. Week 7 2 gal coco. Hps 4 life! lol. Peanut butter punch
  

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

I got all these crushed seeds in the mail. Only one or 2 survived. 
I actually only needed one but I have a question. 
.....
This one larger seed on the right side appears to have a hairline fracture. Would you consider it a dud? Throwing it away? 
 
Look at this shit! 
 
 
Here’s the kicker... on the envelope it says “supporting youth mental health “ ....so I guess a bunch of retards work there and package everything. What a joke!


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got all these crushed seeds in the mail. Only one or 2 survived.
> I actually only needed one but I have a question.
> .....
> This one larger seed on the right side appears to have a hairline fracture. Would you consider it a dud? Throwing it away?
> ...


Damn I would be pissed who did you go through? Ive been ordering seeds 15 yrs and never had them mashed like that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Damn I would be pissed who did you go through? Ive been ordering seeds 15 yrs and never had them mashed like that


Lol! It’s a fucking mess. I emailed the pix to them so I’m hoping for a follow up on this. 
 
They had really good reviews. And I got a sale on The Northern Lights. The blue dream were freebies. They were all completely smashed. I’m just happy I got at least one so I don’t have to wait another 2 weeks or more for more from them because I need to start my grow ASAP to get it done by December.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m sorry to see that Ambs, I hope they fix it quick!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol! It’s a fucking mess. I emailed the pix to them so I’m hoping for a follow up on this.
> View attachment 4390562
> They had really good reviews. And I got a sale on The Northern Lights. The blue dream were freebies. They were all completely smashed. I’m just happy I got at least one so I don’t have to wait another 2 weeks or more for more from them because I need to start my grow ASAP to get it done by December.


disabled and retarded people take pride in their work....this company needs to train their staff in packaging. if you pack seeds in an envelope in baggies the chance are mail machines along the way will crush them. if not being stacked together with a whole load of other envelopes (even when the envelope is padded. Believe me, I sent out a couple of packages with beans in em full refund or replacement should be given.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2019)

Hey D - I bet your closet and rooftop are smelling wonderful! I just found out I am going to be a Grand-Dude!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Hey D - I bet your closet and rooftop are smelling wonderful! I just found out I am going to be a Grand-Dude!


holy shit ya old cunt!!! thats bloody great news pal. I hope Mum to be is all good. Guy who works for me is going in with his wife tomorrow. Baby is big so they are into hospital on a fixed date. Most people in NL have their kids at home. I wish your daughter all the best bru!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 7, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Hey D - I bet your closet and rooftop are smelling wonderful! I just found out I am going to be a Grand-Dude!


Congrats Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2019)

She has morning sickness hard. Other than that everything is perfect. She sent me an email with the heartbeat sound file from the sonogram.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2019)

Mohican said:


> She has morning sickness hard. Other than that everything is perfect. She sent me an email with the heartbeat sound file from the sonogram.


awww. bless. nice times....as long as it's someone else. I wouldn't like to do it again 2s enough thanks.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2019)

here's a wee cross of psychosis and a male dirtnap which is an archive seeds cross. 
she's in the greenhouse. my favourite pheno so far.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

Got a bit of colour in the pink kush I've just finished under the 600


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 13, 2019)

3eyes said:


> Got a bit of colour in the pink kush I've just finished under the 600


Nice I just grew a cherry diesel that did that


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 17, 2019)

Amazing! 600 still going strong. Greetings all DST good to see your still keeping up the thread. I have a LOT of catching up to do!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2019)

1badmasonman said:


> Amazing! 600 still going strong. Greetings all DST good to see your still keeping up the thread. I have a LOT of catching up to do!!!!!


Welcome back stranger


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2019)

Stranger danger lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2019)

I was watching Ken Burns "Country Music" and there was an interesting point about Willie Nelson. At one time Willie owned a farm outside of Nashville and the house caught fire. The only 2 things the he was able to save was his guitar and a guitar case full of marijuana. He had his priorities in the right order.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2019)

1badmasonman said:


> Amazing! 600 still going strong. Greetings all DST good to see your still keeping up the thread. I have a LOT of catching up to do!!!!!


Hey, I remember you!



mr west said:


> Stranger danger lol


And you too.



curious old fart said:


> I was watching Ken Burns "Country Music" and there was an interesting point about Willie Nelson. At one time Willie owned a farm outside of Nashville and the house caught fire. The only 2 things the he was able to save was his guitar and a guitar case full of marijuana. He had his priorities in the right order.


And I think I remember you as well.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2019)

jigfresh said:


> Hey, I remember you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You hangin in there Jig ?


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2019)

jigfresh said:


> Hey, I remember you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely remember you


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2019)

1badmasonman said:


> Amazing! 600 still going strong. Greetings all DST good to see your still keeping up the thread. I have a LOT of catching up to do!!!!!


you certainly do.good to see you pop by.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2019)

Holy shit, the thread is going to resurrect!?
How about some 600 watt bud porn?
  
Here we have a hazmat og dried and curing, and the last run of the last of my devils harvest “shoreline”
I tried to keep the hazmat going with reveg but she was too deep into flower. Tear. The shoreline was the worst pheno of the pack so it’s destiny was not in perpetuity. I’m not having luck finding keepers since starting back up. I’m going to get some actual clones I think, shoreline genetics has sour diesel, katsu bubba and krippy right now. I used to have THE og cut but let all my genetics go because I moved across a federal checkpoint. I’ll put up some pics of my current Chemmy Jones, also got a dead chem head about 3 weeks in and a bubba kush from hso. I’m hopeful for something great but who ever knows.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2019)

jigfresh said:


> Hey, I remember you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you doing?


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Holy shit, the thread is going to resurrect!?


haha. I doubt it. we do get the odd flurry of posts though. Probably a good thing we never all moved in together on a deserted Island like we used to chat about 

Anyhow....here's a 600 pic taken a week ago of guess what.....The Dog


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Woof!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm doing good. Plantwise I'm hurting. We moved in April so I was lagging getting seeds in dirt. Lagging turned into more lagging and I think seeds got popped in June or July (just a bit late lol). Anyways out of 10 I put down, 2 were weird things I killed almost right away. 2 more weren't so strong looking so I killed them too. The remaining 6... they were all males.  I guess the ones I killed were lagging because they were girls. I finally have a girl growing, but she's like 6" tall. It's looking like I'll need the help of a 600 this year.

Otherwise, little girl is 6 y.o. now. Awesome little thing. She's in Karate and Dance at the mo. Back at Montessori school this term after two years in Spanish public school. Her favorite things are Lego, playing video games, and hiking/exploring with dad.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2019)

made the mistake of not light depriving a couple of girls. So we still have a month of flowering lmfao....and this is the first sun we have had in a week......Xmas harvest bahahahahaha.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2019)

Winters are getting warmer


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2019)

the media has been threatening us with storm lorenzo all week but i recon it'll just be normal amsterdam weather by the time it gets up to you D.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 2, 2019)

This is what's in ready for xmas critical kush, got a strange pheno doing its thing and @DST you might be lucky with that outside plant as I've got strawberries growing in October lol


----------



## chubby1989 (Oct 2, 2019)

3eyes said:


> Got a bit of colour in the pink kush I've just finished under the 600


Just curious what your yield was like? A buddy of mine just got a big air cooled hood and a 3x3 for his 600w grow. He's grown with a 400 before with good results, nothing stellar; so he's hoping the 600 will push it up a bit. Thanks


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 3, 2019)

chubby1989 said:


> Just curious what your yield was like? A buddy of mine just got a big air cooled hood and a 3x3 for his 600w grow. He's grown with a 400 before with good results, nothing stellar; so he's hoping the 600 will push it up a bit. Thanks


Last pull was 11.5 zips from 6 plants under 1 600w all grown from seed topped once flipped 25 days after cracking. I could of vegged longer for higher yield but I wouldn't have time to do another before xmas.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2019)

mr west said:


> the media has been threatening us with storm lorenzo all week but i recon it'll just be normal amsterdam weather by the time it gets up to you D.


I heard about bkoody storm lorenzo....feels lime we have been getting g it for the last week anyway...fuk off Lorenzo lol...twat


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2019)

3eyes said:


> This is what's in ready for xmas critical kush, got a strange pheno doing its thing and @DST you might be lucky with that outside plant as I've got strawberries growing in October lol


keeping multiple digits crossed. we still have some strawbs outside but they are also soggy haha.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 6, 2019)

DST said:


> Hi all you 600w lovers. I am fairly new to my 600, and had some fun times with my 400, and also had some fun times on the 400watt club thread. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your-246.html
> 
> So here is one for anyone with a 600watt (or there or there abouts.) Feel free to posts your pics of your set up, your girls, your seeds, your harvest, your suggestions.
> 
> ...


How it all started, what up dst


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 6, 2019)

Any discount on bb seeds before I order dog?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 6, 2019)

What up crew


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2019)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> How it all started, what up dst


hey buddy. how you doing? been a while eh.
oh. you cannot order through the website anymore. just email me at info email address and I'll get back to you. Discount t is around 100% off for the good guys of the World


----------



## TheAmuck (Oct 7, 2019)

3eyes said:


> Last pull was 11.5 zips from 6 plants under 1 600w all grown from seed topped once flipped 25 days after cracking. I could of vegged longer for higher yield but I wouldn't have time to do another before xmas.


What size containers?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 7, 2019)

DST said:


> hey buddy. how you doing? been a while eh.
> oh. you cannot order through the website anymore. just email me at info email address and I'll get back to you. Discount t is around 100% off for the good guys of the World


 Doing good. After I graduated. I’ve been working 45 to 60 hrs a week. But I’m ready to start growing again. And not buy anything. Still have all my equipment. Going to start a Journal soon. TTT for 600w crew


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2019)

Damn, nice garage 209!


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2019)

here's an #omfdog on my roof terrace hiding from the rain. never done light dep on her so she's a late finisher....or not as the weather has turned to shit now.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 13, 2019)

TheAmuck said:


> What size containers?
> 
> 2 plants in a 20l and 4 in a 45l


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 13, 2019)

New plants starting flower under the 600. Have 6 atonic (cbd) x apollo 13 regs, an elmers glue, banana sundae, gg4 x chocolate diesel, orange cookies x chocolate diesel and a mystery dispensary seed. Theres a the sauce flowering week 6 in the back corner. Only topped once and grabbing clones off the lowers so 2 to 4 colas per plant.


----------



## auswolf (Oct 14, 2019)

10x5 tent. cookies kush x2, nemisis x2, black dog, ice, caboose x2.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2019)

Something new to smoke. Blue Sherbert. Looks like a 'chicken dinner' me thinks. Proofs in the smoking as we know.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2019)

Ya that doesn’t look like suck! It looks very nice, and quite sticky!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 15, 2019)

auswolf said:


> 10x5 tent. cookies kush x2, nemisis x2, black dog, ice, caboose x2.
> View attachment 4407865


600w?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 15, 2019)

jigfresh said:


> Damn, nice garage 209!


What up my friend u still on the other side of the pond?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 15, 2019)

Message u Breeders boutique


----------



## auswolf (Oct 16, 2019)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> 600w?


Yeah 2x600w lumatek pro ballasts, 400v gravita bulbs. 2x wilma XL dripper systems with 8x25 litre pots with hydroton.
Running homemade sterile nutes.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 18, 2019)

TTT


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 19, 2019)

Anyone growing Oakland purple? And east bay og?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 28, 2019)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> 600w?


600w dimmable digi ballast start on 400w with a mh lamp then 600w hps after probably the 2nd week of 12-12 I dont bother using the super lumens function due to the extra heat it produces.


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Oct 31, 2019)

Got 4 seeds selected for being female germing outside right now. Due to the time of the year I can save some power vegging outside. 

They're unknown bag seed which was a decent yeild and smoke. I got a whole shitload of seeds, I did the "look for the round volcano indentation on the seed" to find females. 

I got a 4x4 tent and 600w adjusted spectrum bulb on a magnetic ballast waiting for them in a month or two. Been a while since my last grow.

Wish me luck!


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2019)

Had this super silver haze grapefruit in my greenhouse but I had to get it inside due to the weather. It's nearly done though. The extract smells like lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2019)

Mmmmmmm!

Been out in the hot sun all day working on the screen room all by myself FFS. Covered in bugs and my leg is dripping blood. So all in all a good day!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 3, 2019)

Little something


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 5, 2019)

what is up 600 club? im using an old broken laptop so bare with me, i got busted growing in a non med red state well guess it doesnt matter iwas in indiana 15k bond, bonded out today. 50 plants, 8lbs (i had less than a lb, bullshit they weighed a box of wet trim&every stalk they could find) class 5 felony dealing 3-6 yrs, class 6 felony possession of weed under ten lbs 1-3 yrs,  level 6 felony maintaining a common nuscience misd. possession of paraphernnalia for my bong. took all my lights & ferts, even my bags ffof , perlite, ph pen, took all my phones, they treating this shit like a fooken homicide. i went outside to get wood for the fire & they were outside waiting to snatch me up & said those dreaded words "we smell raw marijuana & we can do this the easy way or the hard way" i told em they were crazy & i had nothing. they said "we wanto to look in the house" i say no way, they appl for search warrant & the rest is history. brought a 19 yr old misd. possession (had a roach) so they could say this was my 2nd offense. so ill be done now while i fight these evil demon fuckers off for the next couple years. peace-out i got comfortable i got cought


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 6, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> what is up 600 club? im using an old broken laptop so bare with me, i got busted growing in a non med red state well guess it doesnt matter iwas in indiana 15k bond, bonded out today. 50 plants, 8lbs (i had less than a lb, bullshit they weighed a box of wet trim&every stalk they could find) class 5 felony dealing 3-6 yrs, class 6 felony possession of weed under ten lbs 1-3 yrs, level 6 felony maintaining a common nuscience misd. possession of paraphernnalia for my bong. took all my lights & ferts, even my bags ffof , perlite, ph pen, took all my phones, they treating this shit like a fooken homicide. i went outside to get wood for the fire & they were outside waiting to snatch me up & said those dreaded words "we smell raw marijuana & we can do this the easy way or the hard way" i told em they were crazy & i had nothing. they said "we wanto to look in the house" i say no way, they appl for search warrant & the rest is history. brought a 19 yr old misd. possession (had a roach) so they could say this was my 2nd offense. so ill be done now while i fight these evil demon fuckers off for the next couple years. peace-out i got comfortable i got cought


Hey bro-tried to dm you-wont let me-my buddy went through the same shit-got some info that might help


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> what is up 600 club? im using an old broken laptop so bare with me, i got busted growing in a non med red state well guess it doesnt matter iwas in indiana 15k bond, bonded out today. 50 plants, 8lbs (i had less than a lb, bullshit they weighed a box of wet trim&every stalk they could find) class 5 felony dealing 3-6 yrs, class 6 felony possession of weed under ten lbs 1-3 yrs, level 6 felony maintaining a common nuscience misd. possession of paraphernnalia for my bong. took all my lights & ferts, even my bags ffof , perlite, ph pen, took all my phones, they treating this shit like a fooken homicide. i went outside to get wood for the fire & they were outside waiting to snatch me up & said those dreaded words "we smell raw marijuana & we can do this the easy way or the hard way" i told em they were crazy & i had nothing. they said "we wanto to look in the house" i say no way, they appl for search warrant & the rest is history. brought a 19 yr old misd. possession (had a roach) so they could say this was my 2nd offense. so ill be done now while i fight these evil demon fuckers off for the next couple years. peace-out i got comfortable i got cought


That sucks bru. Crazy shit in the US....bonkers crazy. Keep your head up and good luck with the battle.
peace DST


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 7, 2019)

DST said:


> That sucks bru. Crazy shit in the US....bonkers crazy. Keep your head up and good luck with the battle.
> peace DST


Thanks man I really appreciate it.
I'm gonna throw all the $$ money I got at it & hopefully I can get it knocked down some,
Maybe keep me out of jail.
Got like 19 packs I'm gonna try & auction off on Instagram or something, took all my lights & can fans but left all my seed packs.
 
I live on the border of a legal state just on the wrong side, here they try & give you a few years in prison 10 min up the road it's totally legal..... I should've been up the road, peace-out


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2019)

We are on the verge of the end of prohibition, even nationally. You do at least have the respite of knowing that when the laws do change people will be just forgiven. If you had some form of illness that could be considered treatable in an otherwise legal state you might be able to make that type of argument, perhaps even be the martyr that changes the rules in Indiana!

check with norml for representatives that know the laws in your state


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2019)

Remember the rule number one: shut the fuck up don’t say anything to the cops at all!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 8, 2019)

Ttt, Strains I have Oakland purps, east bay og. Cookies from pcg. Working on some jakes dream seeds should be popping any day?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2019)

oh i thought this thread would never die like hardcore


----------



## New Age United (Dec 18, 2019)

mr west said:


> oh i thought this thread would never die like hardcore


I was watching it but unfortunately I'm not in the 600 club anymore


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2019)

Im still very much in the club just very distant these days


----------



## Balikkka (Dec 18, 2019)

Yoyo! Let's keep The club alive! I Have some Night Queens growing atm


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice I have fucking spider mites AGAIN ffs and all my clones are dying or dead lol. Just a few days away from chopping a fast dog. It looks spanking if it wernt for the mites .


----------



## Balikkka (Dec 18, 2019)

mr west said:


> Nice I have fucking spider mites AGAIN ffs and all my clones are dying or dead lol. Just a few days away from chopping a fast dog. It looks spanking if it wernt for the mites .


Have you ever tried lady Bugs  they can eat up to 100 mites a Day and If you build them a larvae house you can keep them close to plants without them laying eggs on your plants  but Even 2 of those can Make a huge difference.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2019)

well im growing in a tent in my bed room kinda low key and i only got two plants in flower, ive ordered some nasty shit to kill em off ebay dr schmikles or sumthin, ive used it b4 but had ran out and i think i never really got rid of em since last time, cuz i ran out lol. I tried predatory mites once few years back. Diddnt get on with them.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2019)

I like neem oil and cake


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2019)

green cleaner worked for me


----------



## anthony1 (Dec 19, 2019)

600watt blackdogled


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2019)

Never say die Westy


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2019)

anthony1 said:


> 600watt blackdogled


LED putting in some work


----------



## zibra (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow!! Glad to see some familiar members, it's been a while!!!

*Merry Xmas and Happy holidays y'all *


----------



## Club 600 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2019)

Happy holidays


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4441630
> Happy holidays


Now that’s my kind of “flavor mix”
Happy holidays!


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2019)

Happy festivities to all the past and present 6ers. Hope you all felt as stuffed as me....haven't eaten so much food in a long time.
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New year boys and girls. All the best for 2020.


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy days ahead to all...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 1, 2020)

HNY 6


----------



## Mohican (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year!


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2020)

This is the only place ill make new years resolutions, its the same as last year. Get on it a bit more, grow more lovely herb and dont kill the wife and kids lmao jk.


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=455511228453556


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2020)

He’s a machine haha


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 15, 2020)

Starting the new year with my 1st soil grow 1st week into flower and so far so good


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 28, 2020)

G13 x tangpow still rockn sylvania 600s!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2020)

*Cannabis compound that may be 30 TIMES more potent than THC is discovered by scientists *

   
Italian scientists have discovered a new cannabis compound that can potentially be 30 times more potent than current THC, the main compound found in marijuana. It's unclear if it will do so.


 124 
 128 comments 
 1 video


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 11, 2020)

4 weeks in and 4 weeks left coming on well


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2020)

God must have needed a weed nerd!

You will be missed!

Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> God must have needed a weed nerd!
> View attachment 4480359
> You will be missed!
> 
> Mo


it all seemed a bit horrible in the end. RIP for sure though.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 18, 2020)

Fortunately it’s a rare condition!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 27, 2020)

Hows tricks @DST
Been a wee while since getting my hands dirty. Whats NEW ? 
Was sad to hear of Subcool passing, it really did sound cruel and lonley at the end.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2020)

greenjambo said:


> Hows tricks @DST
> Been a wee while since getting my hands dirty. Whats NEW ?
> Was sad to hear of Subcool passing, it really did sound cruel and lonley at the end.


hello mate. all good hear. nowt much new tbh just pottering away. 
It's a shame for sure when someone suffers....but all that stuff online between him and his ex wife was all a bit....uuuurgh. 
yer wee bru helped us when in the burgh recently. 
how goes it with you gramps?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 28, 2020)

DST said:


> hello mate. all good hear. nowt much new tbh just pottering away.
> It's a shame for sure when someone suffers....but all that stuff online between him and his ex wife was all a bit....uuuurgh.
> yer wee bru helped us when in the burgh recently.
> how goes it with you gramps?


Aye, i saw some of the dirt between him n MZJill. Sad.
My brother mentioned he caught you for a message, he's a good lad.
Ive been sick again man, stomach ulcers caused by H. pylori. ( bacterial bug ) Went un diagnosed for years due to me being so reluctant to go to doctors for tests......
Lost a bunch of stuff just before Christmas there, but got enough to get back on my feet with the grow. Its got me feeling better already bro


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey guys just stopping in to say hello.
HELLO club 600!

Here's what's going on in my grow right now


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 29, 2020)

Good to see you bassman, looking good bro!


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2020)

bassman999 said:


> Hey guys just stopping in to say hello.
> HELLO club 600!
> 
> Here's what's going on in my grow right now


hellooool Bass. Not seen you on IG for a while either. Looking solid as usual.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2020)

greenjambo said:


> Aye, i saw some of the dirt between him n MZJill. Sad.
> My brother mentioned he caught you for a message, he's a good lad.
> Ive been sick again man, stomach ulcers caused by H. pylori. ( bacterial bug ) Went un diagnosed for years due to me being so reluctant to go to doctors for tests......
> Lost a bunch of stuff just before Christmas there, but got enough to get back on my feet with the grow. Its got me feeling better already bro


sometimes going to a doctor helps.....although not always. At least you know what's what now mate. Glad to hear you are feeling a tad better. I've had the slime monster on my chest for last couple of weeks....at least it ain't covid!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2020)

I got treated for h. Pylori some years ago, that’s some mess! It comes back too! I suggest making probiotics part of your diet, I also take a couple drops of colloidal silver every couple of days for my own IPM. I was getting these chronic “fart like” burps that was a miserable life! Having strong stomach flora will not allow another infection.


----------



## scovedog (Mar 4, 2020)

Well I am coming over to the 600 club. I have a few grows under my belt and am always reading and learning. I am using vertical 46inch shilds and am seeing what people are pulling per bulb and shield roughly with the 600. I will be running 600 eye hortlux hps bulbs. My cellings are only 7ft so I do a 4-5 week veg and a 8-9 week bloom. Any input is great. I am not looking for hey this guys is killing it I am looking for a average weight range dry. Thank you for the input in advance.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2020)

scovedog said:


> Well I am coming over to the 600 club. I have a few grows under my belt and am always reading and learning. I am using vertical 46inch shilds and am seeing what people are pulling per bulb and shield roughly with the 600. I will be running 600 eye hortlux hps bulbs. My cellings are only 7ft so I do a 4-5 week veg and a 8-9 week bloom. Any input is great. I am not looking for hey this guys is killing it I am looking for a average weight range dry. Thank you for the input in advance.


about a pound.....j/k.
many factors apart from the bulb can alter yield. seriously depends on plant yield factor, medium factor, environment, etc...sorry cannot give a straight answer. my best with 2 600s in a vertical set up in a 1.2m square was just over 1200grams....never got more than that.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 20, 2020)

@jacrispy I'm trying to get ahold of you, to ask a few questions, my wife got hit with some bullshit not too different from your bust, just looking to get some info from you if you dont mind!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello guys been awhile for me. 3 times in the hospital in '99 with a bum ticker but I'm doing well now.
Just wishing a healthy and productive year for everyone.
@curious old fart, thanks again that worked just fine.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2020)

It's good to hear from you. I'm glad it worked out


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2020)

good to hear from you gents, COF and Oldman.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2020)

It's good to be heard from.
I've gone LED and loving it....and so do the plants.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2020)

Agent Orange I got from Subcool at the 2014 LA Cup - 5/5


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello Mo. How's lockdown in the sun? We have just finished 3 weeks of home schooling and "intelligent lockdown" I.e no enforcement and restrictions and hoping people use common sense (you gotta love the Dutch). I think our.kids will go back to school 2and week of May (after May vacation basically). Getting my veg season started with my trusted Tom's and some Peas. And the ganja be growing of course. Fist bumps, elbows, feet taps or "whatever you are doing" to all. peace DST


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2020)

Mrs. Mo and I work from home so this is mostly normal for us. It's sunny all week and rains on the weekend. I would have worked on the screen house Saturday but we were exhausted from the Grandbaby birth. We were scheduled to be in Hawaii for the birth. Got the tickets and the B&B back in August. Baby boy and parents are doing great. 

How are the boys enjoying the home time? How is Mrs. DST doing?

I need to order the screen room supplies - tomatoes, strawberries, blue berries, corn, squash, peas, carrots, beets, celery, lettuce...

Stay safe!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Mrs. Mo and I work from home so this is mostly normal for us. It's sunny all week and rains on the weekend. I would have worked on the screen house Saturday but we were exhausted from the Grandbaby birth. We were scheduled to be in Hawaii for the birth. Got the tickets and the B&B back in August. Baby boy and parents are doing great.
> 
> How are the boys enjoying the home time? How is Mrs. DST doing?
> 
> ...


Likewise mate. I work from home so it's no biggy for me. Wife is going crazy. Some days she'll have back to back meetings all day (I wonder if anyone at her work actually does any work haha)....and with the boys being there they just think its holiday time, "play with me Dad/Mum"....haha. Bless em. Our contracts got hammered, we took a 30% drop instantly and lost 10s of 000s in new biz that was lined up to start. Been fun hahaha....NOT! Enjoy the Easter weekend. peace DST


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2020)

You too! This is so surreal!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey there DST. Great to hear from you! Did your health care system where you live run out of PPE? Like N95 masks.
This has been so stressful. I’m finally getting used to my new routine wearing PPE and now that our hospital has no positives as of yesterday I am so RELIEVED!
I am looking so forward to seeing your garden come to life and good luck to you this season. We are growing a Blue Dream.
Can you tell me your canna butter recipe DST. You used a crock pot right? 
Ca


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## colocowboy (Apr 13, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4532705


RIGHT! lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

TGA Agent Orange and Shoreline Genetics Michoacan, Colombian Fire, and Zacatecas 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2020)

Baby avocados


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey there DST. Great to hear from you! Did your health care system where you live run out of PPE? Like N95 masks.
> This has been so stressful. I’m finally getting used to my new routine wearing PPE and now that our hospital has no positives as of yesterday I am so RELIEVED!
> I am looking so forward to seeing your garden come to life and good luck to you this season. We are growing a Blue Dream.
> Can you tell me your canna butter recipe DST. You used a crock pot right?
> CaView attachment 4529786View attachment 4529787


The hospitals here have been pretty hectic but I have not heard of stocks running low like in the UK. 
Melt the butter and clarify(I.e remove all the white scissors that forms on the top of the butter. I always made mine with hash and would just tip the hash in the clarified butter and cook on low for a short while....was never an exact science depending on how much I used etc. Then make whatever you want with that. I have hear coconut oil works a treat for making edibles. Happy baking Ambs.


----------



## budolskie (May 1, 2020)

Howdy gents hows things i need to start up again planning on doing so in next month


----------



## *MmmMmmMmm* (May 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Agent Orange I got from Subcool at the 2014 LA Cup - 5/5
> 
> View attachment 4522576


Oh yeah nice to see some AO! I popped a 5-pack of those beans I purchased about 8 or 9 years ago for my last grow this past winter, got two males and two females and had an accident (doh) with the other. Was happy they all popped and was even happier with the end result. The two gals I kept in the flower tent were very cooperative from start to finish, had two phenos, a shorter bushy one and a taller, more resinous plant. I think I like the more resinous one, but they're both really potent smoke, and they are PUNGENT! I have my buds in a bunch of 500ml jars, when one is opened to scoop out a candidate for the grinder the room is filled with the flowers aroma. After grinding up a bud and rolling a doobie, I can go outside, smoke it, and when I go back into the house the first thing I can smell is the hint of unsmoked cannabis!

I really hope Mz.Jill brings back the AO line at some point, I'd run this one again for sure! Can't wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2020)

Me too! That sounds so cool. Can't wait to see what I've got  





Got some veggies ready for the finished screen room:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Me too! That sounds so cool. Can't wait to see what I've got
> 
> View attachment 4552358
> 
> ...


finished screen room? really? its finished!!!!! this is a definitive pics or it didn't happen Mo hehe. How many years.....epic build.


----------



## curious old fart (May 2, 2020)

DST said:


> finished screen room? really? its finished!!!!! this is a definitive pics or it didn't happen Mo hehe. How many years.....epic build.


Did the quarantine have anything to do with the completion of your screen room?


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2020)

I am putting the doors on today. I will send pics when it is done.

Not the quarantine. I just have a great job and the weather has been perfect finally on the weekends and evenings.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2020)

Last panels are up. Didn't make it to the door.



Cherry tree and onions:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2020)

Man, it is quiet over here...


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2020)

Quiet everywhere Mo.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2020)

How are you doing?


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2020)

Quiet, been keeping my head down. 3 times in the hospital in 1999 with heart failure,
finally got it through my thick head that I need to quit cigarettes so 12/20/99 was my last.
How are you guys doing.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2020)

Yikes! My friends mom looked like death warmed over and had the oxygen tank. They moved away and I didn't know what happened.
15 years later my friend died and when I went to the funeral - there she was! Tan healthy, sad but alive. We had a some good laughs about her son. She had him buried in her plot. It is a double plot (two in one). Said that she and her husband would always joke about who would be on top of whom. She said that he was going to be in for a surprise.

I got Mrs. Mo to stop 6 years ago. No hospital visits.
Are you retired?
We are still working. Youngest daughter had a boy and my oldest is expecting a girl later this year.
I beat myself up pretty well yesterday. That screen is so mean!!!
I am excited to be growing again. These Agent Orange seeds are special and I am glad that they popped.
I am ready to plant some Lambsbread soon 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (May 3, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Yikes! My friends mom looked like death warmed over and had the oxygen tank. They moved away and I didn't know what happened.
> 15 years later my friend died and when I went to the funeral - there she was! Tan healthy, sad but alive. We had a some good laughs about her son. She had him buried in her plot. It is a double plot (two in one). Said that she and her husband would always joke about who would be on top of whom. She said that he was going to be in for a surprise.
> 
> I got Mrs. Mo to stop 6 years ago. No hospital visits.
> ...


Disabled at 50 now I'm 65 and getting better still doing the Lambsbread thing.
The s-1's you have are real energetic, I just put a group into the flower room.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2020)

Progress:


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2020)

Finished!



Now these can go in the ground:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2020)

Posted the wrong picture  

Finished:





I wondered why DST hadn't commented.

I took the cats in there. The stray cat goes crazy when he gets out and I thought he would be calmer in here with the boys. He was not.

90 degrees today. 18 year old Irish Coffee this morning. Pool chores. Water the outdoor plants twice today.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Posted the wrong picture
> 
> Finished:
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 5, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Man, it is quiet over here...


Impressed mate. Glad you could get it finished without further injury. I check in every now and then as no one really posts here anymore. Most folk migrated to InstaG or fell out with RIU in one way or another.
Good to see the garden flourishing with 'erb again.

And @oldman60 great to hear about the cancer sticks. Good luck with that. 

I hope everyone is well and staying out of trouble
peace DST


----------



## tkufoS (May 5, 2020)

Hi all.. hope everyone is doing good here..I haven't posted anything in a while anywhere.. until recently..I moved from 600's to led boards.. looks good @mo come a long way since I last saw your project.._ y'all_


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Hi all.. hope everyone is doing good here..I haven't posted anything in a while anywhere.. until recently..I moved from 600's to led boards.. looks good @mo come a long way since I last saw your project.._ y'all_


Like you I retired my 600w and went to the Chinese made 3000w led's. They only run 250w each and are a lot cooler and the buds are bigger.


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2020)

It's sinko de mayo
Bottoms up


----------



## tkufoS (May 5, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Like you I retired my 600w and went to the Chinese made 3000w led's. They only run 250w each and are a lot cooler and the buds are bigger.


Ya my first big purchase was the mars tsw2000..now I'm waiting on 4 - 36 watt 660nm bulbs..I'm gonna somehow mount 1 on ea corner of it..I'm running a 4x4 tent.. haven't flowered with it yet..but way cooler in my setup now.. didn't mean to sidetrack this thread


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2020)

Whew - I was getting worried there for a minute.
I need to get some new pics of the plants.
I had to put battery chargers on both cars! I need to reorganize the garage so I can put all of my screen room tools back in there. I went to move the cars out and nothing!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2020)

Like a lot of you, I switched over from 600’s to another light. I use Timber COB LEDs. I like that they are less expensive to use and give off less heat. No stupid ballast needed . I just adjusted it 18 inches over the canopy of my BLUE DREAM as recommended by Timber for full effectiveness. This is only my second grow using this new light and I really like it a lot! My plants seems to want to eat less nutrients with using it but maintain a large thirst and massive buds.


----------



## tkufoS (May 5, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Like a lot of you, I switched over from 600’s to another light. I use Timber COB LEDs. I like that they are less expensive to use and give off less heat. No stupid ballast needed . I just adjusted it 18 inches over the canopy of my BLUE DREAM as recommended by Timber for full effectiveness. This is only my second grow using this new light and I really like it a lot! My plants seems to want to eat less nutrients with using it but maintain a large thirst and massive buds.
> View attachment 4556592View attachment 4556593


B.A.L.L.E.R !


----------



## budolskie (May 7, 2020)

I am going to bulid another nft like my old one but bigger, im just waiting to pick a tent up from my m8 to see how big it is. He is saying its 2.4mx2.4m but looks huge the way its rolled up and the poles that are with it.

I cant wait to get going again i have missed doing it


----------



## DST (May 11, 2020)

Good to see everyone growing in one way or another. I am just about to buy another 315w for the vertical tower for summer. In place of the 600w hps. Still waiting on my mate getting me an LED light built....


----------



## budolskie (May 11, 2020)

DST said:


> Good to see everyone growing in one way or another. I am just about to buy another 315w for the vertical tower for summer. In place of the 600w hps. Still waiting on my mate getting me an LED light built....



I have been looking at cobs, any one point me in direction of decent ones...
Do they give same results of hps lights


----------



## tkufoS (May 11, 2020)

DST said:


> Good to see everyone growing in one way or another. I am just about to buy another 315w for the vertical tower for summer. In place of the 600w hps. Still waiting on my mate getting me an LED light built....





DST said:


> Good to see everyone growing in one way or another. I am just about to buy another 315w for the vertical tower for summer. In place of the 600w hps. Still waiting on my mate getting me an LED light built....


Glad your thread is still here , hope you're well.. funny how we all want big light with little heat nowadays


----------



## tkufoS (May 11, 2020)

budolskie said:


> I have been looking at cobs, any one point me in direction of decent ones...
> Do they give same results of hps lights


Them Timber cobs seem nice if you got the coin . I wish I could afford one.. I'm using qb's right now but.. those are getting pretty good reviews.. good luck with the search


----------



## oldman60 (May 11, 2020)

I switched to the 315's ,having great results with them.


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2020)

Quantum Boards and F-Strips seem to be the hot ticket in LEDs these days. 

HLG Quantum Boards





F-Strip





Samsung F Strip Build


I built this unit yesterday and since I can't show it to anyone personally, I am going to show it off here instead. It was very helpful for me to look at other builds and there is a ton of information on this website so thanks everyone. Overall Dimensions 37" x 24" Strips - 6 x Samsung F-Series...



www.rollitup.org





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## tkufoS (May 13, 2020)

jacrispy said:


> The 600 club is my original home.
> @DST Is my dude


Right on..I was a youngin in the 400 club...then moved to the 600 club [email protected] now I'm on to the led qb's..I still stop by the 6 to see the post's...


----------



## DST (May 15, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Glad your thread is still here , hope you're well.. funny how we all want big light with little heat nowadays


absolutely, it's all about reducing energy eh we use only renewable energy and it ain't cheap so wanting to try and reduce the engine size without reducing bud size haha.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2020)

Screen Room Dirt:


----------



## DST (May 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Screen Room Dirt:
> 
> View attachment 4567597
> 
> View attachment 4567598


next you are gonna have.plants in there Mo Nice work.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2020)

Already started!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2020)

It is raining today!


----------



## DST (May 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Already started!
> 
> View attachment 4569528
> 
> ...


Nice MO.

Here's a Dog I have outside. Probably do light dep on her soon. Just potted her up.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2020)

She looks healthy! Any toms in the greenhouse?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 18, 2020)

DST said:


> Nice MO.
> 
> Here's a Dog I have outside. Probably do light dep on her soon. Just potted her up.
> View attachment 4569555


Nice.
i need to do another Dog run soon.


----------



## oldman60 (May 18, 2020)

DST said:


> Nice MO.
> 
> Here's a Dog I have outside. Probably do light dep on her soon. Just potted her up.
> View attachment 4569555


Beautious!


----------



## DST (May 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> She looks healthy! Any toms in the greenhouse?


yes mate. My tomato wall is in progress. These will hide the MJ I am growing.....since i struggle to keep to my measly 5 plant quota.
Here she grows....


And I have some new trendy strains with a Z in them, hahaha. You know if your strain hasn't got a Z in it you can't be part of the WhiteAshGang, FACT. Man oh man Instagram is a trip, if you thought there were some Wallopers on this site, fuk me IG got the lot with bells on.
Some OGKZ lychee, and some ZPine made by the brother of our good Scottish pal @jambo


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2020)

The garden is looking good D.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> The garden is looking good D.


cheers pal. holiday tomorrow here for Ascension day, Hemelvaartdag as it's called. I plan to do some serious ascending tomorrow puff puff.....
peace DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2020)

Do you need to call the airport for landing instructions?


----------



## oldman60 (May 20, 2020)

DST said:


> cheers pal. holiday tomorrow here for Ascension day, Hemelvaartdag as it's called. I plan to do some serious ascending tomorrow puff puff.....
> peace DST


Enjoy lad.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2020)

DST said:


> yes mate. My tomato wall is in progress. These will hide the MJ I am growing.....since i struggle to keep to my measly 5 plant quota.
> Here she grows....
> View attachment 4570310
> View attachment 4570311
> ...


Beautiful garden! I love the variety and colors. I hope you have a great season .


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2020)

Thanks! I miss the rooftop!

How are the Yins and the Missus doing?

I have some Z strains going too!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Do you need to call the airport for landing instructions?


I am an experienced pilot, although my fuselage is a bit worn I can weather most conditions and have experience flying in my local area...particularly my stinky room where most of the flights occur. Off to hit the rig


oldman60 said:


> Enjoy lad.


Busy enjoying...


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Beautiful garden! I love the variety and colors. I hope you have a great season .


Thanks Ambs. Fingers crossed 2020 has a bit of normality in it, i.e me having plump fruits


Mohican said:


> Thanks! I miss the rooftop!
> 
> How are the Yins and the Missus doing?
> 
> ...


Oooh. Nice.

Kids are great, very cheeky but I can only blame my genetics. Wife is great, after 15 odd year finally got a new job away from advertising. Hows tour growing family? Grandkids doing good?


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2020)

That is so weird! I have a friend in Germany who was an exec at Saatchi and Saatchi. I was thinking the other day. That would be funny if DST's wife worked in the industry and knew her!

Mind blown!

When I worked at a big international company a few years back, I had an associate who was female, lesbian, and an ex-pat in Asia. Next thing you know she is asking me how I know her girlfriend. I told her we dated back in 1976-77. She was actually my freshman high school girlfriend. I corrupted that poor girl so badly.

It is a small world after all.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> That is so weird! I have a friend in Germany who was an exec at Saatchi and Saatchi. I was thinking the other day. That would be funny if DST's wife worked in the industry and knew her!
> 
> Mind blown!
> 
> ...


she done a 6 month odd stint working on site for Adidas but thats it as far as Germany is concerned, and she doesn't work for SandSatchi.......but I guarantee they are no more than 1 degree away from each other. Advertising is a small industry when you get to a certain level.


----------



## Enwhysea (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2020)

Blue Dream headed into week 9. im really looking forward to smoking her she smells so intense!


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Blue Dream headed into week 9. im really looking forward to smoking her she smells so intense!
> 
> View attachment 4581971


Beautiful grow Amber. Well done.
I have a cut that I got from Doc that is well loved.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2020)

2 x 315cmh Keeping the cab a lot cooler in the current scorchio conditions. pic is about a week old.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2020)

When I find something that is helpful in your grows then I like to pass it along.
I have been fighting spidermites for years and have used all of the available sprays with moderate success but you have to constantly re-spray. I got turned on the the Plug In Pest Repellant. I sprayed the plants and plugged it in and haven't seen another of those little bastards since. I got mine from ebay with 6 of them sold for $16.83 which includes shipping and these are from a US seller. Highly recommended. It also gets rid of spiders, mice and roaches.
Also, since I switched to the Chinese LED's my electricity bill is 1/2 and I just harvested the best buds yet


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2020)

You’re a genius cof!! Got a pack of them on the way!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm in, I've been fighting the little bastards for 4 years and can't get rid of them
so for $16.83 I'll give them a go.
Thank you COF.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> When I find something that is helpful in your grows then I like to pass it along.
> I have been fighting spidermites for years and have used all of the available sprays with moderate success but you have to constantly re-spray. I got turned on the the Plug In Pest Repellant. I sprayed the plants and plugged it in and haven't seen another of those little bastards since. I got mine from ebay with 6 of them sold for $16.83 which includes shipping and these are from a US seller. Highly recommended. It also gets rid of spiders, mice and roaches.
> Also, since I switched to the Chinese LED's my electricity bill is 1/2 and I just harvested the best buds yet


do you have a link cof? I wonder if they ship overseas. 
do they kill nice bugs as well, or just the bad ones


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2020)

X






Here is a link to the group that I bought. There are other sellers that you might want to check out. It does have comments about shipping to Europe








6x Ultrasonic Pest Repeller Plug in Control Electronic Repellent Mice Rat Reject | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6x Ultrasonic Pest Repeller Plug in Control Electronic Repellent Mice Rat Reject at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




I wasn't able to delete this crap below


----------



## P10p (Jun 6, 2020)

Beautiful Garden! Jealous!!

But there is a gardening section


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> I'm in, I've been fighting the little bastards for 4 years and can't get rid of them
> so for $16.83 I'll give them a go.
> Thank you COF.


I got the idea from my girlfriend who uses them for pest control and found out that they work on mites, too. It doesn't affect dogs or cats. I have eliminated flies, spiders roaches and mice from the abode. Just follow the instructions about where to place them. I have two grow areas and have one in each.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 6, 2020)

P10p said:


> Beautiful Garden! Jealous!!
> 
> But there is a gardening section


This is a tradition around here, DST has a green thumb and we insist on having a look every year. Sometimes to his chagrin methinks. I personally have a jealousy for his dolce rosso toms. 

@DST i don’t think it kills them outright, more like a horrible sound that disrupts their central nervous system. Like being in the presence of police sirens for us. It’s developed to be oscillating, physically uncomfortable and not able to be acclimated because of the oscillating signal. That said, hamsters and gerbils will be harmed as well as beneficials.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> This is a tradition around here, DST has a green thumb and we insist on having a look every year. Sometimes to his chagrin methinks. I personally have a jealousy for his dolce rosso toms.
> 
> @DST i don’t think it kills them outright, more like a horrible sound that disrupts their central nervous system. Like being in the presence of police sirens for us. It’s developed to be oscillating, physically uncomfortable and not able to be acclimated because of the oscillating signal. That said, hamsters and gerbils will be harmed as well as beneficials.


Well stated


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2020)

thanks for the info cof and cowboy. will investigate. was asking about the good guy bugs because of greenhouse application. Ants and aphids are annoying on the rooftop. But don't want to piss off the bees.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2020)

P10p said:


> Beautiful Garden! Jealous!!
> 
> But there is a gardening section


Thank you.
And I have thread that I sometimes update in the gardening section....or is it the outdoor growing section.....sections seem a bit. boring


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2020)

this was under the 315cmh


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2020)

DST said:


> this was under the 315cmh
> View attachment 4587578


Looking stellar as always.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2020)

Must be the UV that promotes the resin.
I am waiting for the LED guys to get the mix of frequencies right. I think @genuity posted a side by side of LED vs HID and the frost on the HID was better.
I will stick with the outdoors until they can figure it out. 



Those bug repelling things look interesting. I got the Rat ones but they didn't work. Finally caught the rat and released it in the wildlife preserve.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 7, 2020)

What crew. Back at the closet growing . How it works out. Blue galato


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinda hard to beat the sun eh mo!?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2020)

DST said:


> do you have a link cof? I wonder if they ship overseas.
> do they kill nice bugs as well, or just the bad ones


Here is a video review. I was going to buy them to kill the house spiders but not after watching this video review.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks ambs


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah usually things that are too good to be true are. 
The things are already on their way but I also ordered some Marrone bio innovations, this stuff is cool. Supposedly the trio of regalia, venerate, and grandevo will give you just better than 95% efficacy deterring all major cannabis issues/pests. I recently learned about it and I’m excited to try it, a bit pricey but solid and goes a long way. One of the developers was on the dude grows show, his information was great.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here is a video review. I was going to buy them to kill the house spiders but not after watching this video review.


I don't have any insect problems, roaches, spider mites, spiders, flies and a reduced amount of fleas on the dogs since I installed mine and the mouse is nowhere to be seen. The directions say to mount it 30 to 50" from the floor.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2020)

Well heres my 2 cabs. Happily bobbing along.


Kids are now officially 100% back at school. As he sips his cuppa and smokes his doobie post workout....I almost feel normal again.
Have a good week folks. 
DST


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 10, 2020)

DST said:


> Well heres my 2 cabs. Happily bobbing along.
> View attachment 4590929
> View attachment 4590930
> Kids are now officially 100% back at school. As he sips his cuppa and smokes his doobie post workout....I almost feel normal again.
> ...


what size is your grow area and where do you get your seedd?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> what size is your grow area and where do you get your seedd?


one is just under 1m squared, the other is 1.2m squared.
most of my seeds I have made myself over the years. I also had a seed company but its closed at the moment due to about 600 different reasons. it is still on line www.breedersboutique.com 
slainte
DST


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 10, 2020)

*sláinte* agatsa, (that's the best it gets lol)

So can order online from you?

Many thanks again


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> *sláinte* agatsa, (that's the best it gets lol)
> 
> So can order online from you?
> 
> Many thanks again


Not at the moment unfortunately as the shop has no payment system. If you register as a customer you'll get an email if I ever decide to start it again. there are loads of seed companies in the UK nowadays.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2020)

Aye, but do they walk the dog? Woof!


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Aye, but do they walk the dog? Woof!


most UK seed companies have joined the bandwagon of crossing any cali strain with another cali strain then coming up with a confectionary based name and hey, sell it in packs with stoned cartoon characters to get the kids to buy it.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2020)

First tap beer of the summer.

heres to normal living....whatever that may be.
Slainte mhath.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2020)

DST said:


> First tap beer of the summer.
> View attachment 4593184
> heres to normal living....whatever that may be.
> Slainte mhath.


Cheers! To the New Normal.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi all. Long-time listener, first time caller. Early stage DIY CFL in cab, weird mix of Autos - have already managed to scare one into flower after 4-weeks. New Philips 600 arrives imminently, cab becomes nursery and i'm contemplating perpetual (from seed each time) Auto-grow. I know it's not the usual 'perpetual' as it will be new plants each time, but i'm phasing my grows to line up to how much i can smoke. Or is that how much i want smoke?! Anyway, i'm likely to make my journal a wiki because i keep forgetting everything i've learned - it's like i've got short term memory loss or something. Weird. Peace, love and bud. HN. (oh and props DST for breathing life into this forum for nuff time).


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 16, 2020)

Will post pics of setup and current 'status' shortly. I am 4-weeks into Blueberry Kush + 2 randoms, + 2 weeks into 2 Randoms and 3 days into 1 x Big Devil Auto and 1 x Big Bug Auto. Goal is for 2 x 4oz plants each cycle as this is how much i normally smoke in that period. Photo cycle is 20-4 at the moment. Make-shift fan tower made from 5" PC Fans and old harddrive power adaptor. CFLs (5 of) are 55w (both 2000k and 6000k - 3150 lumens each), random LED is 2000k 100W (12,000 lumens apparently - lol) and another 250w Dual-spectrum CFL (15,000 lumens). Plants aren't showing too much stretch so light levels are good.

However, here's the list of things i did wrong to start with:-

1) Repotted my first 3 Autos from seedling pot
2) Repotted them into Ericaceous soil
3) Gave them too much water
4) Gave them unfiltered unadjusted tap water
5) Gave them too much light
6) Gave them too much heat differential
7) Watered from above (not below)
 Added stupid amounts of mylar and burnt fan leaves
 realised my catalogue of errors and: -
9) didn't have enough ventilation
10) was using the wrong light cycle

Results of these errors is: -

1 x Blueberry Auto 4-weeks above ground - 8" tall, excellent branching and close gaps between nodes
1 x Blueberry Auto 4-weeks above ground 6" tall, flowering
1 x Random Auto - 4-weeks above ground 2" tall - in a state of massive shock and recovering slowly
2 x Random at slightly different stage but both 2 weeks above ground. Very similar phenotypes by the looks of things
1 x Big Bud Auto and 1 x Big Devil Auto 2 days in the pot since germ.

HN out.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 16, 2020)

Interesting (maybe not!) line of debate. I respect (rather than fear) stuff I don't understand. I've been thinking about plant biology and evolution after reading lots about pH. As a frustrated nominally accomplished chemist, I flashed on rainwater and pH. Naturally occurring Nitrogen (N3) is a really stable molecule with a triple valent bond. Lightening is strong enough to break this bond releasing nitrogen rich salts into rainwater as diluted HNO3 (nitric acid) which lowers the pH to 6.6. I'm a soil and organic grower, question: my preference is to use pH 6.6 rainwater rather than pH adjusted tap water. Controversial?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 16, 2020)

I prefer it, but that’s a treat for my girls as I live in a desert. My tap water comes out at 8.5 with a tds of about 550. Calcium, gypsum, iron, manganese all in unusable form and in heavy presence. Citric acid does pretty well at dissolving and keeping it moving through the media but ro treatment is necessary. So ya, I love rainwater and so do my girls.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I prefer it, but that’s a treat for my girls as I live in a desert. My tap water comes out at 8.5 with a tds of about 550. Calcium, gypsum, iron, manganese all in unusable form and in heavy presence. Citric acid does pretty well at dissolving and keeping it moving through the media but ro treatment is necessary. So ya, I love rainwater and so do my girls.


Nice. I'd like the desert rays if i could get them. I put my ladies in the sun when it appears, lock down is good for something!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2020)

We don't seem to get rainwater with a 6.6ph. I am sure last time I tested it was around 6...anyway, i have a water butt connected to my greenhouse and use rainwater all the time. It's what falls on the garden after all


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 17, 2020)

I haven’t ever tested the rainwater here, I suspect it’s closer to 6 if not a bit less.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I haven’t ever tested the rainwater here, I suspect it’s closer to 6 if not a bit less.


It just rained here man and i caught a bunch, i'm gonna do my Bill Nye thang and check my actual pH


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 18, 2020)

So something is up with my calibration. I get my rainwater pH to 6.4, which I don't believe given what you guys said. I think it is more likely to be 6 or lower. Gonna get me a more accurate measurement before I start thinking 'fact' about this stuff. Still, i'm determined to feed the ladies only rainwater as an experiment. This isn't my 1st grow, and last time I used Canna nutes in veg and flower and i was unconvinced to be honest. There's no doubting plant biology is affected by the micro climate and growing medium, but i'm determined to prove myself either right or wrong on this grow.

Today i named my plants, it's a tradition i get into as i've convinced myself that forming an anthropomorphic bond with your plants has got to be good right? So in order of ground pop we have

1) Tina
2) Turner
3) Cuba
4) Libre
5) Mork
6) Mindy
and 7) (my problem child) i'm calling Gavin.

Peace, love and Bud. HN, out.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2020)

Am rooting for Gavin, lol.....Go Gav Go!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2020)

I tested mine and it was 5.7. I adjust my water to 5.7 now using phosphoric acid. I am giving the blueberries 4.5.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 19, 2020)

DST said:


> Am rooting for Gavin, lol.....Go Gav Go!!!!


Gavin has turned a corner. Something about his grow medium wasn't right so i took a bold decision and dug him up this morning. He had the tiniest tap root I've ever seen, about 1/4 the size of the above ground plant which was about 3". I put him in some decent soil, sprayed him with rain water and crossed fingers, toes and eyes. I looked in on him and the gang earlier and it's like he's gone 'fuck me, finally' and he's spread open and gone uber green. I think he's my new favorite. In other news, a very weird occurrence. Mork has disappeared. I mean like gone. I don't get it. I've even sifted the medium and no sign. I think may be he did a bit of 'nanu nanu' and is now on another astral plain. Peace out Mork, peace out.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 19, 2020)

question team 600 - my philips light arrived. I've not run HPS so have no idea on heat generation / dissipation and what steps i need to take to minimise my IR footprint from the eye in the sky. Will a cool tube sort that out or are there other options / alternatives? Muchos, HN


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2020)

HotelNovember said:


> question team 600 - my philips light arrived. I've not run HPS so have no idea on heat generation / dissipation and what steps i need to take to minimise my IR footprint from the eye in the sky. Will a cool tube sort that out or are there other options / alternatives? Muchos, HN


a frequently asked question. you'll need a reasonable extraction fan to deal with heat generation. cool tubes have their plus and minus points. I find them useful, others call them fool tubes. anyway, 5inch / 125cm extraction fan like a Ruck or some other brand. there are millions.
as far as being a footprint for the eye in the sky, I wouldn't concern yourself with 1 light. if the light is inside a tent or grow cab, inside another room inside a house, it could be anything generating heat. not enough to throw suspicion imo.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 20, 2020)

What’s up 600. Back to creeping around here, and nice to see all the good grows going! Nice to see some of y’all “old timers” still going strong after all this time. Haven’t grown anything in years, but the wife is itching for me to start something up. In-laws are moving in for a bit, and I might be throwing the tent back up in their closet for a single grow (they are down, but not sure if they can deal with fan noise and light at night). Anyway, I just wanted to chime in and say hello. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just saw the thread title and got a surprise.

It's not LED but the good old HPS.

I'm a user and have been for a long time, always come back to the trusty 600 watt HPS.

Here are a pics pics from my previous grow which ended with just shy of 23oz so nearly a gpw.

Don't usually weigh but was asked so here we are.





Current grow will be under the same.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Just saw the thread title and got a surprise.
> 
> It's not LED but the good old HPS.
> 
> ...


nice. does what it says on the tin!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2020)

Was a cracking Fathers day. Even got to watch a football match live on the TV, albeit with Fifa2020 soundtrack lol. Better than hearing the moans and groans of the players though I guess.

here's ma wee side cab with the single 316cmh 

have a great week, kids summer holiday start next week haha.
peace
DST


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 23, 2020)

Update - i will post pics soon. I've been treating Gavin proper mean, once he showed some signs of recovery i trimmed his fan leaves and topped him. Took him (or her?) 1 day in 26c sun to recover, champ just popped a whole bunch of new colas, he really is a fucking champ. I've been looking at the bonsai grows of @Silky_smooth and thinking that i might make Gavin a little project where i try to grow him in to something weird / unusual. Very excited, new grow tent and extraction arrived today, time to get busy with the Philips 600. It's literally sat there begging to shine. I love you 600. For real.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 23, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Just saw the thread title and got a surprise.
> 
> It's not LED but the good old HPS.
> 
> ...


Dude, nice greenery. QQ, do you prefer a parabolic hood to a standard, what's been your experience (plusses and minuses)??


----------



## KK26 (Jun 23, 2020)

HotelNovember said:


> Dude, nice greenery. QQ, do you prefer a parabolic hood to a standard, what's been your experience (plusses and minuses)??


Parabolic wins every time simply because the coverage is so good.

My 1mtr fills every corner of my 1.2m x 1.2m and every grow is consistent.

Would not replace my parabolic for any other without a doubt.

Plus and minus, can't answer that because I have no good opinion of the rest simply because I don't need to look. I'm happy with my produce.

Parabolic every time.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 24, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Parabolic wins every time simply because the coverage is so good.
> 
> My 1mtr fills every corner of my 1.2m x 1.2m and every grow is consistent.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Gonna see how I hit it this grow and then think about parabolic. I like the look of some people's stadium grows and i think parabolic hood would be perfect.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2020)

excuse the slightly smokey picture....was chiefing a post work joint
630w the new 600Club lol


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 25, 2020)

HotelNovember said:


> Update - i will post pics soon. I've been treating Gavin proper mean, once he showed some signs of recovery i trimmed his fan leaves and topped him. Took him (or her?) 1 day in 26c sun to recover, champ just popped a whole bunch of new colas, he really is a fucking champ. I've been looking at the bonsai grows of @Silky_smooth and thinking that i might make Gavin a little project where i try to grow him in to something weird / unusual. Very excited, new grow tent and extraction arrived today, time to get busy with the Philips 600. It's literally sat there begging to shine. I love you 600. For real.


Gavin is no longer a problem. But Tina and Turner have received some crazy treatment due to stunting. They are not happy but I think they will be ok tomorrow. Question, I’m new to 600hps, when do I use the three light modes (250/400/600) or is it just 600 all the way?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2020)

DST said:


> excuse the slightly smokey picture....was chiefing a post work joint
> 630w the new 600Club lol
> View attachment 4605735


Looks great. How old
How often do you have to change your bulb?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looks great. How old
> How often do you have to change your bulb?


5 and a bit weeks Ambs. I haven't changed my cmh's yet and had none for well 9ver a year. 20,000 hrs pr some mad shit like that.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2020)

HotelNovember said:


> Gavin is no longer a problem. But Tina and Turner have received some crazy treatment due to stunting. They are not happy but I think they will be ok tomorrow. Question, I’m new to 600hps, when do I use the three light modes (250/400/600) or is it just 600 all the way?


600 all the way

but in veg you could back off a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2020)

Took my skateboard out for a quick spin to see how it felt. It felt good! Then I started carving the driveways up my street. Didn't quite make a turn perfectly and caught my back wheel on the grass. I new it might happen so I was prepared to bail out. Unfortunately bailing out at 58 and 17 stone is much different than it was at 17 and 10 stone. My leg buckled and I put my arm out to catch my fall. Arm buckled and I slammed the ground full force with my left side from my head to my toe. Saw stars and was very embarrassed. Hopped back on my skate and headed back home. I was in front of my house when I started to really hurt. Put the skate in the garage and hobbled to the back door of the house. By the time I got in the door I was in full moaning pain. I got to my recliner hoping that it would allow me to relax enough to feel better. Soon I was having trouble breathing. I asked Mrs. Mo to get me some water and some Advil. It got worse. Mrs. Mo called 911. When the paramedics arrived I was in excruciating pain and I was so tense I couldn't breathe (they later told me my lips were blue!). I think the Advil finally kicked in and I was able to relax and breathe. It took all of my concentration.

Broke a rib and punctured a lung.
Stay healthy by exercising - bah humbug. This is going to put my garden work behind by at least a month! 
But as Mrs. Mo likes to point out - at least I'm not dead.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2020)

I am glad to hear that you survived, though somewhat battered. It might be time to retire the skateboard.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh my god! Mo, I’m so glad your ok! I about peed masself reading that but it’s so true, you just go down harder as you age and it doesn’t heal as fast which is salt in the wound. I have recently thought of the same, thankfully I don’t have my last skate or we’d probably be lamenting the same story. Guess I’m not going to get a new board now either, crossed my mind. lol read the tea right! We just had to reminisce.... geez....


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Took my skateboard out for a quick spin to see how it felt. It felt good! Then I started carving the driveways up my street. Didn't quite make a turn perfectly and caught my back wheel on the grass. I new it might happen so I was prepared to bail out. Unfortunately bailing out at 58 and 17 stone is much different than it was at 17 and 10 stone. My leg buckled and I put my arm out to catch my fall. Arm buckled and I slammed the ground full force with my left side from my head to my toe. Saw stars and was very embarrassed. Hopped back on my skate and headed back home. I was in front of my house when I started to really hurt. Put the skate in the garage and hobbled to the back door of the house. By the time I got in the door I was in full moaning pain. I got to my recliner hoping that it would allow me to relax enough to feel better. Soon I was having trouble breathing. I asked Mrs. Mo to get me some water and some Advil. It got worse. Mrs. Mo called 911. When the paramedics arrived I was in excruciating pain and I was so tense I couldn't breathe (they later told me my lips were blue!). I think the Advil finally kicked in and I was able to relax and breathe. It took all of my concentration.
> 
> Broke a rib and punctured a lung.
> Stay healthy by exercising - bah humbug. This is going to put my garden work behind by at least a month!
> But as Mrs. Mo likes to point out - at least I'm not dead.


Dam Mo, sounds like a bad one. Glad you are ok. I was at the playground with the boys yesterday and heard a kid do a body plant full on the concrete.....that concrete body slamming noise is nasty!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2020)

Getting better every day. Eating a ton of Tylenol and Advil too.
It was such a stupid little fall and it caused so much damage!
I really need to drop 60 pounds.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2020)

20 minutes skipping every day. I normally miss the weekend. I also do more in my workout but skipping great. And for me, a lot less harsh than running.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 30, 2020)

Running is too high of impact for my busted up knees. I really need to get my body by marshmallow into an exercise regimen. Tired of being flabtastic!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2020)

Swimming is the best! Except now I am afraid to swim alone.  

Skipping - is that skipping rope?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2020)

skipping exercise for me


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 30, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Getting better every day. Eating a ton of Tylenol and Advil too.
> It was such a stupid little fall and it caused so much damage!
> I really need to drop 60 pounds.


Keto.


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey y'all, I'm still struggling to dial my shit in. I think trying to dial it in using Autos is like trying to pin the tail on a stabbed rat. I think my pH has locked everything out, girls have done nothing in 3 days under a 600w Philips - something ain't right at the circle K (pH is 7.6 fuck knows how). Decided today to switch back to photoperiods, i know what i'm doing there and i'm not short of space or limited by time. Will grow out Gavin and the gang to see what happens but chalking this up to a valuable life experience. Peace, love and Bud. HN.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jun 30, 2020)

@DST - Can you drop is a DM m8


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Took my skateboard out for a quick spin to see how it felt. It felt good! Then I started carving the driveways up my street. Didn't quite make a turn perfectly and caught my back wheel on the grass. I new it might happen so I was prepared to bail out. Unfortunately bailing out at 58 and 17 stone is much different than it was at 17 and 10 stone. My leg buckled and I put my arm out to catch my fall. Arm buckled and I slammed the ground full force with my left side from my head to my toe. Saw stars and was very embarrassed. Hopped back on my skate and headed back home. I was in front of my house when I started to really hurt. Put the skate in the garage and hobbled to the back door of the house. By the time I got in the door I was in full moaning pain. I got to my recliner hoping that it would allow me to relax enough to feel better. Soon I was having trouble breathing. I asked Mrs. Mo to get me some water and some Advil. It got worse. Mrs. Mo called 911. When the paramedics arrived I was in excruciating pain and I was so tense I couldn't breathe (they later told me my lips were blue!). I think the Advil finally kicked in and I was able to relax and breathe. It took all of my concentration.
> 
> Broke a rib and punctured a lung.
> Stay healthy by exercising - bah humbug. This is going to put my garden work behind by at least a month!
> But as Mrs. Mo likes to point out - at least I'm not dead.


Lmao! U crazy fucker. Now you know what your up against. Lose some weight and get in shape and Then Get it out and try again. Your not that old. Trust me . I had a 94 year old guy for a patient today. The old dude was bouncing around just fine . His one eye was swollen shut and a little crusty but he didn’t need any of my help moving around at all. So that’s almost 30 years he’s got on you. Best of luck and I hope you get better soon.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2020)

Maryjane123 said:


> @DST - Can you drop is a DM m8


I don't use DM on RIU. You can always reach me at [email protected]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 7, 2020)

What up crew. Back with my grow pics. Running two 600 hps bulbs With my old ballets. Last run for them before I rebuild my old mags. Growing in Ocean forest Fox Farm and Fox Farm fertilizer. Clones are blue cookies. I picked up


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 7, 2020)

DST said:


> I don't use DM on RIU. You can always reach me at [email protected]


Message you back


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 7, 2020)

Can anyone remember this cross. They where Freebies. Also found my bb stickers. Hope to blow up Cali with some bb strains like I did before


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2020)

Good Luck!
I am hoping I can coax my Engineer's Dream to pop too


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 9, 2020)

TTT. What’s new people . Lol got some time on my hands. I’m on vacation right now. Still working on diesel trucks. Spent a few days setting up my flower room. Jig, still around?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2020)

We all hang out in the "What did you accomplish today?" thread

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-did-you-accomplish-today.560544/page-2907#post-15651320


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey @DST - Did you ever meet Subcool?


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Hey @DST - Did you ever meet Subcool?


Nope.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2020)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Jig, still around?


Depends who's asking...

Hope you're good Cali. I'm still out here enjoying the lovely Spanish sun.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 27, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Depends who's asking...
> 
> Hope you're good Cali. I'm still out here enjoying the lovely Spanish sun.


any hope for returning to the states?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> any hope for returning to the states?


Who knows? I'm about a week away from the 4 year anniversary of getting arrested. Still waiting. Probably not going to resolve itself in 2020. We'll see if 2021 is my year!

But to be honest... I'm not sure how much I want to return at the moment. My wife really wants to be back though, be close to her parents. Mine came to visit in May of 2019, but Dad can't travel anymore and mom doesn't travel alone, so I won't be seeing them for a while. Thankfully they are doing alright, all things considered. My dad's cancer that came back is responding well to the new meds he's on. So let's hope that keeps going well.

Isn't it crazy to think I've never set foot in Trump's America? Hope you're good CoF.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2020)

Growing up I was in love with the US...Comics, TV (CHiPs, Dukes of Hazard, and anything else I could get to watch). I would have done anything to go there. Nowadays it seems like a place I'd like to avoid like....corona.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2020)

DST said:


> Growing up I was in love with the US...Comics, TV (CHiPs, Dukes of Hazard, and anything else I could get to watch). I would have done anything to go there. Nowadays it seems like a place I'd like to avoid like....corona.


That was the America of my childhood! When Muhammad Ali was a hero and Evel Knievel was jumping over everything on a motorcycle! Now the right wing is trying to turn us into Russia, kinda lame! Methinks your both in better places.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That was the America of my childhood! When Muhammad Ali was a hero and Evel Knievel was jumping over everything on a motorcycle! Now the right wing is trying to turn us into Russia, kinda lame! Methinks your both in better places.


Even Knievel....awesome


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2020)

DST said:


> Even Knievel....awesome


He was right?! A lot of cool stuff in the 70s!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 3, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Who knows? I'm about a week away from the 4 year anniversary of getting arrested. Still waiting. Probably not going to resolve itself in 2020. We'll see if 2021 is my year!
> 
> But to be honest... I'm not sure how much I want to return at the moment. My wife really wants to be back though, be close to her parents. Mine came to visit in May of 2019, but Dad can't travel anymore and mom doesn't travel alone, so I won't be seeing them for a while. Thankfully they are doing alright, all things considered. My dad's cancer that came back is responding well to the new meds he's on. So let's hope that keeps going well.
> 
> Isn't it crazy to think I've never set foot in Trump's America? Hope you're good CoF.


Hey I miss you


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 9, 2020)

Dude! GuysI’m back!! What’s up everyone who remembers me.. if you remember me! Lol


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 9, 2020)

Fucking miss you guys


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 9, 2020)

C/99 x extrema f2!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Good to see you around!


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 31, 2020)

C99 x extrema


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 31, 2020)

What is this!!!? Hairs turning red immediately like the 4th plant this has happened too is it a hermit?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> What is this!!!? Hairs turning red immediately like the 4th plant this has happened too is it a hermit?


don't know about it being a 'hermit mate not sure its beard is long enough yet hehe.....but when hairs turn it can often mean they are pollinated.....
Good to see you about l, hope all is well.
peace DST


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 21, 2020)

Are these magic mushrooms? I’m in Texas


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2020)

Tricky call bru, I'd check with someone who is a learned gent.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> Are these magic mushrooms? I’m in Texas


Don't guess though.. post in the hallucinatory forum / or threads or whatever the name is


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 21, 2020)

Yea I don’t think they are they don’t have a ring thingy , yea I did


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> Yea I don’t think they are they don’t have a ring thingy , yea I did


Is it the right season in your zone ?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 21, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> Are these magic mushrooms? I’m in Texas


Break the stem. If it turns purple or blue then it's magic. Usually found growing in cow patties.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Is it the right


 our weather is super weird here can grow herb year round They’re growing around a patch of good soil I spilled and it rained and they sprouted


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Break the stem. If it turns purple or blue then it's magic. Usually found growing in cow patties.


 Ok I flicked it from someone else’s advice I’ll try that too, don’t think they’re magic unfortunately.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2020)

they certainly are not 'liberty caps'. there are so many types its insane. I am sure if you want shrooms you can buy kits online in the US.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2020)

Doc has some excellent spores for sale


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello guys long time no see


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 3, 2020)

Been a min and just started up again. Running docs gear. Slymeball, bear CREAK, Divine Clementine and monkey mascara.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2020)

*Mind-altering THC chemical in cannabis could help prevent and treat deadly COVID-19 complications by blocking harmful immune response, research shows*

Research from the University of South Carolina suggests THC - the chemical that gives cannabis its mind-altering effect - could prevent a harmful immune response in COVID-19 patients.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 4, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> *Mind-altering THC chemical in cannabis could help prevent and treat deadly COVID-19 complications by blocking harmful immune response, research shows*
> 
> Research from the University of South Carolina suggests THC - the chemical that gives cannabis its mind-altering effect - could prevent a harmful immune response in COVID-19 patients.


Is this why some of us are okay ?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks like a couple people are coming back out of retirement and setting up again, hows it going lads


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 5, 2020)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 4704488View attachment 4704489
> 
> Looks like a couple people are coming back out of retirement and setting up again, hows it going lads


I can't stay away


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I can't stay away


never had One going for around 2-3 year,
Im so glad to have one again, gona trip them friday for xmas.

Hope the smaller side gets a ok size in next 4 days but i should be ok as have 18 in a 1.2x2.4 so they dont really need to get to big before i flip


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 5, 2020)

I've been trying to figure out this led..I know and love hps.. your setup looks awesome !


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2020)

Cheers, couple more things i need and its finished, 
800w oil radiator and temp controller.
And temp controller for my fan


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 5, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Cheers, couple more things i need and its finished,
> 800w oil radiator and temp controller.
> And temp controller for my fan


I'm not sure , but are you getting ready for warmer temps soon ?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2020)

No colder in uk... 
So i can keep my temps between 20c-25c 
Then through the night my 8inch will run at an idle speed as it doesnt need to run full power when lights off


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 5, 2020)

Retire? Whats that? Lol i just found 4 jars of rear dankness i did back in 08 lol im getting old buti will enjoy my find


----------



## budolskie (Oct 5, 2020)

Retire is when us lazy bastards decide to do nothing anymore haha


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey .. finally back in the gardens .. 
Glad to see there’s still quite a few familiar faces about still.
Anyway took down a little one .. couple mimosas and a few others ..
Got some strawberry gushers on the go.. 
Working off phone so not a lot of pics .. 
may start w new journal, just looked at the old one and it’s started in 2013.. haha how time flies..
A here’s some snaps
Mimosa: 2 diff phenols 

Smokes very nice has some strong grapefruit tones off this ..

Gelato #33x wedding cake below
I had 2 seeds of this jungle boys cross .. was ok 


Some of gushers.. wall to wall .. whodat style.( he still on here-legend )

Heads are swelling up -needed to have support up sooner.
Anyway keep the 600 going .. still have me good memories of the chats on here and all the Xmas comps and shit.. 
stay safe..


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 6, 2020)

dr green dre said:


> Hey .. finally back in the gardens ..
> Glad to see there’s still quite a few familiar faces about still.
> Anyway took down a little one .. couple mimosas and a few others ..
> Got some strawberry gushers on the go..
> ...


This thread is one of 3 that I look forward to notifications from.. this is one of few with cool folks to chat it up with and proper advice if you really need and weren't just trolling..I'm using led now .. but home is where the heart is.. 600 !


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> This thread is one of 3 that I look forward to notifications from.. this is one of few with cool folks to chat it up with and proper advice if you really need and weren't just trolling..I'm using led now .. but home is where the heart is.. 600 !


Club 600 was the best thread on here it was flying a few year back, hopefully picks back up


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2020)

dr green dre said:


> Hey .. finally back in the gardens ..
> Glad to see there’s still quite a few familiar faces about still.
> Anyway took down a little one .. couple mimosas and a few others ..
> Got some strawberry gushers on the go..
> ...


I have 3 mimosa elements extracts cut which everyone loves in the northeast


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 6, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Club 600 was the best thread on here it was flying a few year back, hopefully picks back up


Club 600 is the best thread ever.....fify

I hope it does too.. but if not I will be around


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Club 600 is the best thread ever.....fify
> 
> I hope it does too.. but if not I will be around


Yes i will always be around or close by, i cant wait to show off my buds when they are nearly ready as its been a while


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 6, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Yes i will always be around or close by, i cant wait to show off my buds when they are nearly ready as its been a while


It's hopefully going rec here next month..I will be more than happy to share pics .. waiting


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 7, 2020)

Shit bro seems like im working the trellis every 3 days. Ladies drinking 40 gals a week. I figure another week or 2 on veg and then its show time. I'm really excited about the devine Clementine and monkey mascara can't wait to see what they do


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice guys, having a wee shin dig and nae invite for me, haha. Heres some pr0n for the thread.
OGKZlychee 

some rosey


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

Stunning!


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks delicious !


----------



## budolskie (Oct 8, 2020)

I have just acquired a capulator mac 1 cut, fingers crossed she is the real deal.... only time will tell also first day of 12 hours light in the tent, let the good times commence


----------



## psychoholic22 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello just joined the club with my new 600. I have a 4x4 tent and waterfall system.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 9, 2020)

psychoholic22 said:


> Hello just joined the club with my new 600. I have a 4x4 tent and waterfall system.


Very nice set bro,
i assume you built it your self 
Cant wait to get my nft together but its on hold till next run


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 10, 2020)

budolskie said:


> I have 3 mimosa elements extracts cut which everyone loves in the northeast


You gud mate 
How’s that cut taste? Going look up that one . You got pics and info?


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 10, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> This thread is one of 3 that I look forward to notifications from.. this is one of few with cool folks to chat it up with and proper advice if you really need and weren't just trolling..I'm using led now .. but home is where the heart is.. 600 !


Yep deffo .. calm vibes ..
You fully switched hps - led.. what’s the biggest + & - with them ?
Few guys been saying good things but they’ve just started no end results yet.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

You have to have a lock on the environment. Matching the ambient temperature to leaf surface temperature then pump them with magnesium to stimulate stomata response. Keep an eye on vpd as stomata response is altered.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 10, 2020)

dr green dre said:


> Yep deffo .. calm vibes ..
> You fully switched hps - led.. what’s the biggest + & - with them ?
> Few guys been saying good things but they’ve just started no end results yet.


What colocowboy said..I don't have it fully fully dialed in yet. I have contemplated going back to hps believe me..the main difference is with hps you want cooler temps and led you need warmer temps they don't like 75° .. they like 80° ??

Edit : I haven't learned the pluses yet .. although I have seen some people getting results


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2020)

dr green dre said:


> You gud mate
> How’s that cut taste? Going look up that one . You got pics and info?


Yes good bro hows you, hopefully this tbread can get booooming again
I havnt had the cut long to flower yet but iv got a picture of a friends close to harvest 

Il keep you updated on mine as she grows


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2020)

dr green dre said:


> You gud mate
> How’s that cut taste? Going look up that one You got pics and info?


Also only tasted dabs of this mimosa which ks really nice oranges taste and stong on thr throat one my favs very quick the dabs became


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2020)

A couple of pics of the mimosa from insta same pheno


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You have to have a lock on the environment. Matching the ambient temperature to leaf surface temperature then pump them with magnesium to stimulate stomata response. Keep an eye on vpd as stomata response is altered.


Engrish mofo, lol....

Pr0n
Dog

GG4

Blue Sherbert

Fireballs

Happy Sundays
DST


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2020)

Latest cross.
Psychosis x Dirtnap (ghost og x dosido).


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

English, hmm. Get a laser thermometer, a bucket of Epsom salts, and let the room be warm and moist. If you are coming from hid, be prepared to do some facepalms.
In other news, what view D!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2020)

been enjoying this outdoor Dog. Produced some nice rosin, real Headband effect. joints are drippy....


Have a good evening everyone 
peace DST


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> English, hmm. Get a laser thermometer, a bucket of Epsom salts, and let the room be warm and moist. If you are coming from hid, be prepared to do some facepalms.
> In other news, what view D!!!


views have been good around here, much better than the general world atmosphere.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

I have never wished to be anywhere but the United States before! If the orangutan gets another go I am seriously thinking about departure.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)

DST said:


> Latest cross.
> Psychosis x Dirtnap (ghost og x dosido).
> View attachment 4710814


The thin leaves appear to be sativa leaning. I am curious to hear about the results.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> The thin leaves appear to be sativa leaning. I am curious to hear about the results.


very much a soring high, but Holy moly eye droop afterwards, super sweet smell and taste, very pyschosis leaning.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2020)

she's still 10 week plus. First time.e in the vertical cab so see how she rolls.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2020)

Filled that space nicely they have


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok guys after taking a few years off i started a small grow. Now i got hit with this. I started flushing yesterday but don't know what could cause this. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 27, 2020)

am I in the club if I use 2 600s?


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2020)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Ok guys after taking a few years off i started a small grow. Now i got hit with this. I started flushing yesterday but don't know what could cause this. Any help will be appreciated


Info on nutes / grow medium / lighting / ?..


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 28, 2020)

Nutes kelp4less a&b .coco . light 600


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 28, 2020)

It started with 1 plant then 2. I cant put my finger on it so i flushed all plants Monday no water or feed Tuesday.and plan on flushing today and Friday. I will pull out rez give it a good old navy scrub down refill rez ph 5.5 flush another 3 days then feed. What ever it is.its in my coco/rez. Week 2 flower


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2020)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> It started with 1 plant then 2. I cant put my finger on it so i flushed all plants Monday no water or feed Tuesday.and plan on flushing today and Friday. I will pull out rez give it a good old navy scrub down refill rez ph 5.5 flush another 3 days then feed. What ever it is.its in my coco/rez. Week 2 flower





Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Ok guys after taking a few years off i started a small grow. Now i got hit with this. I started flushing yesterday but don't know what could cause this. Any help will be appreciated


leaves look damaged by thrips (i can see what look like white veins running through some of the leaves). I had the claw due to thrips I picked up from a gifted plant. sprayed them to fuck, nothing....trooped on. Ended up spending 100 euro on a whole variety of soil and leave hunters (preventative and corrective solutions required).


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 30, 2020)

DST said:


> leaves look damaged by thrips (i can see what look like white veins running through some of the leaves). I had the claw due to thrips I picked up from a gifted plant. sprayed them to fuck, nothing....trooped on. Ended up spending 100 euro on a whole variety of soil and leave hunters (preventative and corrective solutions required).


Thank you so much. Im thinking it was a disorder in my food. Ill start praying asap


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 30, 2020)

I pulled a few leafs off to take a closer look and didn't see anything on a leaf. I did flush the grow for a week today. Rez change fresh food. I took the 2 plants that was damaged out . really didn't hurt the canopy much. Ill keep you posted


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 30, 2020)

I kind of figured a week flush and a bath in nem oil at the end of week 2 stretch wont hurt any.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2020)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I kind of figured a week flush and a bath in nem oil at the end of week 2 stretch wont hurt any.


Good luck!


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 30, 2020)

600 watt Hortilux hps running @ 660 with Nanolux overdrive ballast. Some schwag weed growing in my tent


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2020)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> I pulled a few leafs off to take a closer look and didn't see anything on a leaf. I did flush the grow for a week today. Rez change fresh food. I took the 2 plants that was damaged out . really didn't hurt the canopy much. Ill keep you posted


heres what I was talking about.....definitely thrips.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Oct 31, 2020)

DST said:


> heres what I was talking about.....definitely thrips.
> View attachment 4729964


Thank you so much i didn't know what to make of it. Only two so far and i took them out of the tent.heavy shot of neem oil for everyone


----------



## rasclot (Nov 3, 2020)

Big up everyone here's my grow after a while out of the game running 660w HP's growing in Coco day 29 in 12/12 
Blue cheese
Bluedream haze
Amnesia haze
Strawberry amnesia
Grape og
Super skunk


----------



## rasclot (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 4, 2020)

rasclot said:


> View attachment 4732808


Beautiful job


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2020)

Day 28 in mine, hopefully get a good yeild out of it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Day 28 in mine, hopefully get a good yeild out of it View attachment 4734272
> View attachment 4734273View attachment 4734274


Beautiful !


----------



## rasclot (Nov 7, 2020)

Day 36 in flower


----------



## rasclot (Nov 7, 2020)

DST said:


> Engrish mofo, lol....
> 
> Pr0n
> Dog
> ...


Looking amazing mate some nice crosses there anyone still growing the psychosis? Hope u good mate


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Looking amazing mate some nice crosses there anyone still growing the psychosis? Hope u good mate


I just had it last year, but it was to make a cross so I stopped running it.....(see post un UK thread as well.) sorry lad.


----------



## Raspberrykiwi (Nov 10, 2020)

Day 42 flower under 600w HPS.
This is my first 600w grow, she is a single plant. 56 inches tall(ish)


----------



## Balikkka (Nov 11, 2020)

Test with Only canna a+b, cannazyme and ph- grow. Day 30 critical + 2.0 fem. 600w cooltube.


----------



## Balikkka (Nov 11, 2020)

Critical + 2.0 fem, Canna Coco nutrients with Big Bud, ph-. Coco 600w. Day 42/50 EC 1.4-1.8 on flower.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 16, 2020)

Joining the party


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey fam..has anyone ever heard of banana z cake strain


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2020)

nope, afraid not, I have heard of banana caked.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> View attachment 4750684View attachment 4750684


Now I have heard of it . Sounds tasty !


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2020)

Before and After the tie back. 630w of cmh.
Almost tempted to put one of my 600w back in there....hehe.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 25, 2020)

DST said:


> Before and After the tie back. 630w of cmh.
> Almost tempted to put one of my 600w back in there....hehe.
> View attachment 4751402
> View attachment 4751403


How much weight you pull with that style of grow


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2020)

About a pound


----------



## Balikkka (Nov 28, 2020)

Update Day 47/52 Only canna Coco a+b, rhizo and cannazyme, start of flush. 3 week veg test


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2020)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> How much weight you pull with that style of grow


always depends on how the grow goes(grows) really. Best I have pulled out the cab (1.2m×1.5 footprint) was 1.2k. But I had 3 lights in the tower then and vegged longer . Average is around 700g ish.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2020)

Fuckers fuckers fuckers
I’m back running 600’s again!


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 13, 2020)

Just ordered a ballast and bulb.. picking up a air cooled hood in a day or so.. ditching the led and going home to the 600w promised land..


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 14, 2020)

One step closer to the edge ! My wheee meters off the charts . ..$25 ..


----------



## doniawon (Dec 16, 2020)

Mohican said:


> About a pound


I lolzed


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 18, 2020)

Yoyoyo good vibes


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> Yoyoyo good vibes


Pretty budletts! I’ll second that, keep it tucked in! lol


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 18, 2020)

Fuck the pheno with the pretty dark whatever tf color that is, she smells just like shwagg. Should I just fucking pull her I got another pheno that’s wayyy better but I already pollinated. Also I always Remember/feel like the best phenotypes are possibly hidden behind some shitty ones.. ... sooo I guess I’ll just let her finish her cycle for experimental purposes... don’t get me wrong though I’m a connoisseur ( need to remember how to spell that) so every Organic herb Without mold and too many bugs deserves a puff or two from me lol. Also high thc strains fucking send me to bonkers land and I get trapped trying to figure out the answers to shit that has no answers and reorganizing and filing all past and current stressors ... but, all the flavors I like are extremely fucking potent so I can never take just one puff, bc I enjoy the flavor and smoke.. so for some time Iv been crossing highly bred strains with Mexican bag seed to try to achieve a super flavorful smoke with mellow thc levels so I can mindlessly pick up a joint and spark it without getting stuck staring at the floor for 20 minutes just to take another puff... Iv come across some really pleasant smoke but it’s still a work in progress! And on the other hand the flavor of shwagg /Reggie is not bad it’s just kinda like what I liken to fermented herb? Like cut grass sitting in a trash bag for a few days. I always thought that was a result of the Harvest trafficking processes of the farmers and cartel in Mexico.. but now that I’m growing it fresh I can see that’s just a trait of the Mexican sativa.( there are a few diff land race ( so to speak) strains from Mexico that come from the different regions of Mexico Controlled by different cartels. Also I’ve gotten plants that had obviously (imo) had indica genes intoduced . Anddddd yes smoking it is very nastalgic bc it’s the flavor of weed I smoked as a kid cheers thanks for listening to my rant should of posted in 600 breeding showcase


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2020)

Strawberry amnesia-dinafem 11 weeks flowering


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm back brothers and sisters ...I'm officially  in the 600 saddle


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2020)

Just flipped mine hoping the dont get to big
mind thd liitle one was a bit behind and looked mutant leafs but pulled round so i potted up 2 weeks later then rest..... was either that or waste it


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 21, 2020)

Sup budolsky and rasclot,


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 21, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Just flipped mine hoping the dont get to big
> mind thd liitle one was a bit behind and looked mutant leafs but pulled round so i potted up 2 weeks later then rest..... was either that or waste it View attachment 4774179View attachment 4774181


Do you flower with mh ?


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Do you flower with mh ?


No i change to hps around 2nd week of 12/12


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 21, 2020)

budolskie said:


> No i change to hps around 2nd week of 12/12


Right on ! I just use hps..so I was wondering


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Right on ! I just use hps..so I was wondering


Do you use hps all the way through your grow or just flower


----------



## budolskie (Dec 21, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> Sup budolsky and rasclot,


Yo hows it going hope all is well


----------



## rasclot (Dec 22, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> Sup budolsky and rasclot,


Hey bro all good here mate here's a amnesia haze royal queen seeds side branch 12 weeks flowering sum nice colours on her cut down today


----------



## budolskie (Dec 22, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Hey bro all good here mate here's a amnesia haze royal queen seeds side branch 12 weeks flowering sum nice colours on her cut down todayView attachment 4775141


Looks lovely it does, 12 weeks off 12/12 is a long time haha

I want from seed to finish in 12 weeks with photoperiods haha


----------



## budolskie (Dec 22, 2020)

My little home made xmas stash


----------



## rasclot (Dec 23, 2020)

budolskie said:


> My little home made xmas stash View attachment 4775181


Looking tasty mate what method did u use


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2020)

Merry Xmas folks. 21s the magic number.

peace DST


----------



## rasclot (Dec 23, 2020)

DST said:


> Merry Xmas folks. 21s the magic number.
> View attachment 4775796
> peace DST


Any dog beans about bro merry Xmas


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 23, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Do you use hps all the way through your grow or just flower


All the way through.. sorry for the late reply


----------



## budolskie (Dec 23, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> All the way through.. sorry for the late reply


How far do you keep them from your canopy my plants always seem to be stretching like fuck


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 23, 2020)

budolskie said:


> How far do you keep them from your canopy my plants always seem to be stretching like fuck View attachment 4776110
> View attachment 4776111


I haven't measured..but my guess would be @ 22 inches


----------



## budolskie (Dec 23, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I haven't measured..but my guess would be @ 22 inches


Mine aRe around 15 inch is that to close


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Any dog beans about bro merry Xmas


there are but i have had a lot of negative feedback re germination on this batch....your are welcome to some if you want.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Mine aRe around 15 inch is that to close


not really. there are charts out there showing distances etc. plants will soon tell you if the light too close.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2020)

DST said:


> there are but i have had a lot of negative feedback re germination on this batch....your are welcome to some if you want.


That's kl bro I'm sure I could get some going man of my caliber


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2020)

DST said:


> there are but i have had a lot of negative feedback re germination on this batch....your are welcome to some if you want.


Pm bro


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Pm bro


I don't think my PM is on mate. it got turned off by admin once and then I decided it was better to turn it off than have random folk abusing my on PM lol. send me an email to info at breedersboutique. com Will get back to you I promise (I only check that email every now and then).


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2020)

DST said:


> I don't think my PM is on mate. it got turned off by admin once and then I decided it was better to turn it off than have random folk abusing my on PM lol. send me an email to info at breedersboutique. com Will get back to you I promise (I only check that email every now and then).


Ok mate thanks


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 24, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Mine aRe around 15 inch is that to close


I would have to say no by the looks of them


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2020)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS Club 600!*


----------



## budolskie (Dec 24, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS Club 600!*


Merry xmas fellow growers and stoners,
hope yous all have a good one and get whats yous want off santa


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 24, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS Club 600!*





budolskie said:


> Merry xmas fellow growers and stoners,
> hope yous all have a good one and get whats yous want off santa


Merry Christmas to the coolest club ever.. hope everybody's harvest is more bountiful with every grow


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Chrimbo yon peoples!!!
Hope everyone has an amazing day!


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 30, 2020)

Some experiments maybe with making from seeds , got a girl that was on really nice phenotype one of one out of like 16 or do. Anyways she grew some pollen sacs very early on before flower bc I wasn’t on my shit and not watering enough. Ok
Do the question is, am I supposed to use her pollen on another plant to get fems, or if she pollinated herself that would be ok too right? Just might double up the hermie gene?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 30, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> Some experiments maybe with making from seeds , got a girl that was on really nice phenotype one of one out of like 16 or do. Anyways she grew some pollen sacs very early on before flower bc I wasn’t on my shit and not watering enough. Ok
> Do the question is, am I supposed to use her pollen on another plant to get fems, or if she pollinated herself that would be ok too right? Just might double up the hermie gene?


I won’t presume what will happen here, but it is possible to increase hermaphroditism rates!


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2020)

Last day of 2020 and honestly I can't see 2021 being much different.....but we can always HOPE (been watching Star Wars lol). 
I hope all my old (and new) green bru's and sisters have a great 2021 regardless of the situation. We will endure! Peace and love DST.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2020)

DST said:


> Last day of 2020 and honestly I can't see 2021 being much different.....but we can always HOPE (been watching Star Wars lol).
> I hope all my old (and new) green bru's and sisters have a great 2021 regardless of the situation. We will endure! Peace and love DST.


Back at you D, keep the faith.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 31, 2020)

DST said:


> Last day of 2020 and honestly I can't see 2021 being much different.....but we can always HOPE (been watching Star Wars lol).
> I hope all my old (and new) green bru's and sisters have a great 2021 regardless of the situation. We will endure! Peace and love DST.


Come on obi wan !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2020)

DST said:


> Last day of 2020 and honestly I can't see 2021 being much different.....but we can always HOPE (been watching Star Wars lol).
> I hope all my old (and new) green bru's and sisters have a great 2021 regardless of the situation. We will endure! Peace and love DST.


Happy New Year! It’s going to be a great one!
It’s going to be Incredible!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy holidays 600...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Dec 31, 2020)

Flipping into the new year .. she's telling me it's time.. Happy New Years All !


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Years!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 31, 2020)

2021 brothers..


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year 6er's


----------



## rasclot (Jan 1, 2021)

DST said:


> Last day of 2020 and honestly I can't see 2021 being much different.....but we can always HOPE (been watching Star Wars lol).
> I hope all my old (and new) green bru's and sisters have a great 2021 regardless of the situation. We will endure! Peace and love DST.


Happy new year bro
PS check Ur email


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 1, 2021)

Knocked this one uppppppppp the fuck up. Is it possible to over pollenate? Doesn’t look like enough room for seeds to grow


----------



## budolskie (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year crew, all the best


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 2, 2021)

dababydroman said:


> Knocked this one uppppppppp the fuck up. Is it possible to over pollenate? Doesn’t look like enough room for seeds to grow


Yes, you can over pollinate. What will happen if that’s the case is the seed will struggle to fully ripen. You will get thousands of seeds but limited numbers of fully ripened seeds. All the remaining bud will have partially developed seed starts. Probably could let it go for an indeterminate amount of time ripening the seeds.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 4, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yes, you can over pollinate. What will happen if that’s the case is the seed will struggle to fully ripen. You will get thousands of seeds but limited numbers of fully ripened seeds. All the remaining bud will have partially developed seed starts. Probably could let it go for an indeterminate amount of time ripening the seeds.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk ‍ Lol ... I actually harvested already then pollinated and am re-vegging now. Fuckkkk hope it works out. Thankyou for this insight


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Working through 1st run in growpito. Not following the instructions so only getting fair results as of yet.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2021)

Bout a week and a half to go. 600x4 GeekBeast Pro


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2021)

supchaka said:


> Bout a week and a half to go. 600x4 GeekBeast Pro
> View attachment 4801122View attachment 4801123


Veddy nice


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 19, 2021)

supchaka said:


> Bout a week and a half to go. 600x4 GeekBeast Pro
> View attachment 4801122View attachment 4801123


Yeah nice!
But please don't chop in a week n half or anytime soon.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2021)

supchaka said:


> Bout a week and a half to go. 600x4 GeekBeast Pro
> View attachment 4801122View attachment 4801123


SRSog ?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> SRSog ?


Yessir!


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks good bud ! I don't have anything worth taking pictures of.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 28, 2021)

Not much left to go.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## budolskie (Jan 31, 2021)

Hlow long we looking brothers


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Heads are still filling in, maybe a week or two, I look for the resin heads to swell up and turn 90% cloudy personally but harvest is kind of a personal preference.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 31, 2021)

Check them every day you'll know big fat and snow white.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello all. I see many familiar names here. I have taken a long break and my last mother died a year ago. Looks like none of the genetics I have is viable anymore. Shopping for new seeds is giving me serious Rip van Winkle issues lol. Do you have any recommendations for a U.S based seed bank? My last order from Breeeders Boutique got confiscated so I'd rather avoid dealing with customs. Hope you all are well. Can't believe this thread has 5600 pages!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Mar 22, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> Hello all. I see many familiar names here. I have taken a long break and my last mother died a year ago. Looks like none of the genetics I have is viable anymore. Shopping for new seeds is giving me serious Rip van Winkle issues lol. Do you have any recommendations for a U.S based seed bank? My last order from Breeeders Boutique got confiscated so I'd rather avoid dealing with customs. Hope you all are well. Can't believe this thread has 5600 pages!


I got mine from ILGM and haven't been disappointed. Also good customer service


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 22, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> Hello all. I see many familiar names here. I have taken a long break and my last mother died a year ago. Looks like none of the genetics I have is viable anymore. Shopping for new seeds is giving me serious Rip van Winkle issues lol. Do you have any recommendations for a U.S based seed bank? My last order from Breeeders Boutique got confiscated so I'd rather avoid dealing with customs. Hope you all are well. Can't believe this thread has 5600 pages!


Strainly has clone and seed sellers. Lots of fair prices. I remember your username. Welcome back. 

Edit : Sorry for your loss


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 22, 2021)

These are 3 clones I ordered. Center is gmo , 2 on the right are tahoe


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil progress . Howdy 6


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey Shnkrmn... long time.

Looking good tkufoS.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 25, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Shnkrmn... long time.
> 
> Looking good tkufoS.


Thank you


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 31, 2021)

Did some LST and added the net today. Hopefully they will fill out and we will be heading into bloom by months end (next)


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 3, 2021)

Few days later they are spreading out


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 3, 2021)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 4870306
> Few days later they are spreading out


Looks good ! I will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 3, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Looks good ! I will post some pics tomorrow


Thank @tkufoS I'm hoping to hit an all time high this gmo x Mac1 just grows so fast and so does the wedding cake.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 4, 2021)

Here's my little one's


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 4, 2021)

Enwhysea said:


> Thank @tkufoS I'm hoping to hit an all time high this gmo x Mac1 just grows so fast and so does the wedding cake.


Hope you hit big !


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Day 62, Durban Thai x C99, runs 70/75 days


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

Week 8 wedding Cake.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 4, 2021)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Day 62, Durban Thai x C99, runs 70/75 daysView attachment 4870935


Nice


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Week 8 wedding Cake.
> View attachment 4870946


Is your cake from seed or clone? I'm also growing the wedding cake (JBeezy Cut) from clone. Any tips?


----------



## Oneseedorganics (Apr 4, 2021)

Some pics from my first run with 600. GG4 in organic roots soil. Pulled 3.5lbs off of 4 lights pretty stoked on it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2021)

Enwhysea said:


> Is your cake from seed or clone? I'm also growing the wedding cake (JBeezy Cut) from clone. Any tips?


Hi there! My Cake is from fem seed from MSNL . She has been very easy to grow in hydroponics . For me she has been a heavy eater and I have had to feed her more nutrient than the other plant. She is also very large and needs a lot of room. Good luck with your cut.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Mikey quartarone (Apr 13, 2021)

DoobieBrother said:


> *http://faculty.ucc.edu/biology-ombrello/pow/fasciated_plants.htm
> 
> PLANT OF THE WEEK*
> Dr. T. Ombrello - UCC Biology Department
> ...


----------



## Mikey quartarone (Apr 14, 2021)

This is what has happened to three of my plants all the same strains I made by pollinating there secret cookies crossed with kushmints only this plant the 2 buds are staying together my other two plants spit in two on there own I’ll post a pic of what that looks like


----------



## Mikey quartarone (Apr 14, 2021)

Mikey quartarone said:


> This is what has happened to three of my plants all the same strains I made by pollinating there secret cookies crossed with kushmints only this plant the 2 buds are staying together my other two plants spit in two on there own I’ll post a pic of what that looks like


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 18, 2021)

Tops looking great lowers are fluff I'll make sure to clean up the lowers next go around my 4x4 is looking right tho but the picture size is too large to upload 

Also these VivoSun led's do a great job with the bulk but I'm not seeing nearly any frost on these girls it's weird. I'm getting complete opposite under my 630 cmh dual bulb


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 friends!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2021)

Well starting week 8 been a while since posted in here


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 21, 2021)

Looking good Bud.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 21, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> Looking good Bud.


Lowered the e.c to 0.8-1.0 from 1.4-1.6 to try get them to use there stored nutes but still very dark green, thinking maybe just ph'd water the last week


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 8, 2021)

Glad to see you're still around old friend!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 8, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Shnkrmn... long time.
> 
> Looking good tkufoS.


Jig, you're still here also!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 8, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> Hello all. I see many familiar names here. I have taken a long break and my last mother died a year ago. Looks like none of the genetics I have is viable anymore. Shopping for new seeds is giving me serious Rip van Winkle issues lol. Do you have any recommendations for a U.S based seed bank? My last order from Breeeders Boutique got confiscated so I'd rather avoid dealing with customs. Hope you all are well. Can't believe this thread has 5600 pages!


We should make an OG Rollitup thread, for the founding fathers


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2021)

Well NY finally legalized this year we can have a whole 3 plants in flower and 3 in veg per person (lmao).
Good luck to all and happy growing.


----------



## tkufoS (May 8, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> Well NY finally legalized this year we can have a whole 3 plants in flower and 3 in veg per person (lmao).
> Good luck to all and happy growing.


But are there " size " limit's ? here we can have 6 per adult over 21 ( up to 2 per household ) but you can only grow an ounce or some horseshit.


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> But are there " size " limit's ? here we can have 6 per adult over 21 ( up to 2 per household ) but you can only grow an ounce or some horseshit.


As far as I know 3 oz. possession so I'm going LST as long as it's in my house (I grow indoors) I should be OK and screw limits.


----------



## tkufoS (May 8, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> As far as I know 3 oz. possession so I'm going LST as long as it's in my house (I grow indoors) I should be OK and screw limits.


I say fuck limits too. I attempt indoor trees !


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I say fuck limits too. I attempt indoor trees !


I wish I had the head room but I'm limited to 6' plants, that gives a scant 12" to my 315's and less in my breeding tent with the 600's.


----------



## tkufoS (May 8, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> I wish I had the head room but I'm limited to 6' plants, that gives a scant 12" to my 315's and less in my breeding tent with the 600's.


I have a tent..im about ready to hang the light from the ceiling and ditch that fucker.


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I have a tent..im about ready to hang the light from the ceiling and ditch that fucker.View attachment 4897381


I built a 8x10 flower room with 2 630cmh and 4 315's they're great resin stimulators.


----------



## tkufoS (May 8, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> I built a 8x10 flower room with 2 630cmh and 4 315's they're great resin stimulators.


I have a 4x4 with a 1000w dialed down to 600 . I was trying the led thing but..fuck that shit ! I don't get 'em.


----------



## oldman60 (May 8, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I have a 4x4 with a 1000w dialed down to 600 . I was trying the led thing but..fuck that shit ! I don't get 'em.


If you ever need to replace that 1000 there is a D.E.630 that's dimmable and kicks ass on hps.


----------



## tkufoS (May 9, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> If you ever need to replace that 1000 there is a D.E.630 that's dimmable and kicks ass on hps.


I'll look into those. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Growklahoma (May 9, 2021)

Hello fellow growers, I just got my 600 watts of ipower pure synthetic sunshine hooked up & started. I switched from the hype of a new LED, sf4000, and stepped into the old school HPS. The light difference and intensity is insanely different. I am super stoked to get a new crop in and see what happens. These are the last ladies standing from the LED grow. One green crack and 2 Durban poison.


----------



## tkufoS (May 9, 2021)

Growklahoma said:


> Hello fellow growers, I just got my 600 watts of ipower pure synthetic sunshine hooked up & started. I switched from the hype of a new LED, sf4000, and stepped into the old school HPS. The light difference and intensity is insanely different. I am super stoked to get a new crop in and see what happens. These are the last ladies standing from the LED grow. One green crack and 2 Durban poison.View attachment 4897699


Welcome . I didn't get along with led either  . Have you used hps before ? Are you growing the same strains again , but with hps to compare ?


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Welcome . I didn't get along with led either  . Have you used hps before ? Are you growing the same strains again , but with hps to compare ?


Me also i cant seem to find a sweet spot on vegging my girls a few weeks before they go in the 8x4,

I had 3 seeds all started same time, i took 2 to a differnt place with hps and left mine under my led. the 2 i took away flew up, if i was to say they were started on same day yous would not believe

I have just added a heater hopefully that helps i will no in few days....

Cant beat the old hps like


----------



## Growklahoma (May 9, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Welcome . I didn't get along with led either  . Have you used hps before ? Are you growing the same strains again , but with hps to compare ?


First time growing with hps. I did get a couple clones of the same strains. It will be interesting to see comparatively how they grow. I have recently started using scrog setup so I learn new things every time and find little ways to improve.


----------



## Growklahoma (May 9, 2021)

budolskie said:


> Me also i cant seem to find a sweet spot on vegging my girls a few weeks before they go in the 8x4,
> 
> I had 3 seeds all started same time, i took 2 to a differnt place with hps and left mine under my led. the 2 i took away flew up, if i was to say they were started on same day yous would not believe
> 
> ...


Did they veg under the hps bulb or switch to a cmh. My setup came with both bulbs so I do intend on using the cmh for veg and hps for flower. I will be staring a few new strains soon. I am very hopeful this new light helps make a difference in quality and quantity.


----------



## tkufoS (May 9, 2021)

budolskie said:


> Me also i cant seem to find a sweet spot on vegging my girls a few weeks before they go in the 8x4,
> 
> I had 3 seeds all started same time, i took 2 to a differnt place with hps and left mine under my led. the 2 i took away flew up, if i was to say they were started on same day yous would not believe
> 
> ...


Im just using what I'm comfortable with..no need to keep up with the kids today. I grow my own for my own . no issues with so many bulb replacements to negate the use .. Oh and electric cost ain't too scary .


----------



## budolskie (May 9, 2021)

Growklahoma said:


> Did they veg under the hps bulb or switch to a cmh. My setup came with both bulbs so I do intend on using the cmh for veg and hps for flower. I will be staring a few new strains soon. I am very hopeful this new light helps make a difference in quality and quantity.


The veg under hps there 3 weeks into flower now my other is still not even 5" tall but i did top it young and training for 2 heads


----------



## oldman60 (May 10, 2021)

I've grown under LED, HPS and CMH and so far CMH comes out on top for my growing style.
You may get different results,


----------



## shnkrmn (May 10, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> I've grown under LED, HPS and CMH and so far CMH comes out on top for my growing style.
> You may get different results,


I have been using 2 area 51 led panels for years now. I had a hid ballast that was emitting strong electrical interference that was frying circuit boards on household appliances (expensive) and fried the household electrical meter twice, which did not please the power company at all. Didn't know which of my ballasts was at fault so I retired them all just to be safe. No regrets about being all led now. I just picked up a spider farmer led panel which I've only used for veggies so far but my tomatoes get tomatoes And my peppers get peppers so it should work out. I have beans coming this week from ILGM so I'm looking forward to knocking the rust off my grow game pretty soon. Here are some of my veggie starts hardening off. Once I get them out of the house and into the ground I'll have space and time to get going.


----------



## oldman60 (May 10, 2021)

I did see stronger leaf development with LED.


----------



## tkufoS (May 12, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> I did see stronger leaf development with LED.


Just kidding.. Im glad you have luck with led.. I suck at using led ..

But here's my plants


----------



## DST (May 19, 2021)

hey guys and gals. hope everyone is well and vaccinated lol....
peace DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2021)

I'm well and am not vaccinated


----------



## DST (May 19, 2021)

Good good cof. Glad to hear that!
I don't really care about these vaccines, but if it means I can get on an airplane and visit my family then I'll take it. In the 70s we had to have vaccination passes in the family passports when we lived in the Far East. They use to inject you with cowpox to combat smallpox lol.

Got some new things on the go. Kosher kush x Dirt Dog male. They all look great. And some accidental Melonade crosses (dog and gg4). Hopefully they'll not be too tranny-ish!
Peace
DST


----------



## DST (May 19, 2021)

oh. the dirt dog male is Archive seeds Dirtnap x the Dog. Dirtnap is Ghost OG x dosidos.


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2021)

DST said:


> oh. the dirt dog male is Archive seeds Dirtnap x the Dog. Dirtnap is Ghost OG x dosidos.


Nice genetics D.


----------



## oldman60 (May 19, 2021)

Going to run some old school Purple Haze (Purple Thai x Haze1).


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2021)

Mrs. Mo and I are vaccinated 

Getting some pool rehab done:



Growing out some clone mothers of Slymer and Meltdown:



A plant appeared in the construction dirt pile:



It is probably an Agent Orange BX or one of the Shoreline Sativa strains x AO.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2021)

Why I won't have the vaccine


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2021)

I know people that have died from Covid, I can’t say the same of the vaccine.


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> Why I won't have the vaccine
> 
> View attachment 4904758


I don't need anything or anyone's belief's to tell me about some pandemic that's been miraculously wiped out under our new leader.. I ain't gettin no vax. 5 years from now there will be one of those commercials , about someone you know having a heart attack or death from covid shots. Im good.


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I know people that have died from Covid, I can’t say the same of the vaccine.


On the other side of things I don't know of anyone dying from covid.


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2021)

If you are for or against it or what democratic party you believe in , don't make two shits to me. I like people if they're cool. You can just say I'm a paranoid muhfreaker !


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Mrs. Mo and I are vaccinated
> 
> Getting some pool rehab done:
> 
> ...


Makin one of those chooch and chong pools ?


----------



## pinner420 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2021)

First week of 12's . Had to cull 5 .


----------



## DST (May 20, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Mrs. Mo and I are vaccinated
> 
> Getting some pool rehab done:
> 
> ...


Don't break any bones thinking you can still skateboard in the pool, Mo!!! We know what are like haha.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I don't need anything or anyone's belief's to tell me about some pandemic that's been miraculously wiped out under our new leader.. I ain't gettin no vax. 5 years from now there will be one of those commercials , about someone you know having a heart attack or death from covid shots. Im good.


Biden must really hate India!


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2021)

Probably not the best place to ask... but what do people do to keep caterpillars off their outdoor plants?


----------



## colocowboy (May 20, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Probably not the best place to ask... but what do people do to keep caterpillars off their outdoor plants?


That’s the single worst outdoor pest, in my opinion. Although deer will eat the whole damn thing lol
Double sided tape around the base and diatomaceous earth, bt works but can have environmental impact on butterfly populations if used too liberally.
I have an idea for a split dish that can maintain a “mote” of de around the base that is less susceptible to ruin by moisture. Do you happen to have a 3D printer?


----------



## DST (May 21, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Probably not the best place to ask... but what do people do to keep caterpillars off their outdoor plants?


a good eye and a pair of tweezers!

or plant some stuff you don't want like stinky cabbage and let them run riot on that....pillars love a bit o' cabb-age!

everytime I see a butterfly i am tempted to inspect. not the season here yet! Still fukkin winter feels like!


----------



## colocowboy (May 21, 2021)

Oh ya, also peppermint oil repels them, a light mix with dish soap applied weekly will help.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2021)

Cheers fellas. I can get some cabbage going. And can find some tape and peppermint oil. I was so sick of going through the plants daily last year pulling off tiny fucking perfectly camouflage shits. Don't want to do that again.


----------



## colocowboy (May 21, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Cheers fellas. I can get some cabbage going. And can find some tape and peppermint oil. I was so sick of going through the plants daily last year pulling off tiny fucking perfectly camouflage shits. Don't want to do that again.


Once you get to flower just focus on the base stalk with the peppermint.


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2021)

BT is the only thing that works. Gives the plants a vinyl smell. Also hurts worms.
If you do use it, double the dosage and only spray at sundown. Every two weeks all over your yard.
First time I used it, there was a surprisingly giant dead caterpillar hanging from my lemon bush the next morning.


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2021)

@curious old fart - 3 million and rising dead of covid vs 10,570 dead from vaccine. 
Medicine is a cold business.
All vaccines kill. They save more than they kill. If the vaccine kills you, then you would have very likely died from covid.


----------



## colocowboy (May 21, 2021)

Seatbelts kill people too, but the risk doesn’t outweigh the reward.


----------



## tkufoS (May 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Seatbelts kill people too, but the risk doesn’t outweigh the reward.


I ride a motorcycle . Seatbelts are moot .


----------



## colocowboy (May 22, 2021)

Not exactly the point


----------



## tkufoS (May 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Not exactly the point


Sorry I'm short and it went over my head. Or you just weren't talkin to me


----------



## colocowboy (May 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Sorry I'm short and it went over my head. Or you just weren't talkin to me


No I was talking to you, the point is that every remedy has potential side effects for someone, irrespective of the subject. The fact that you ride a motorcycle has no bearing. If I had said helmets you would’ve said, you can’t make me ride with the helmet, it’s apparently more an issue of opposition than “paranoia” or a genuine fear for safety.


----------



## tkufoS (May 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> No I was talking to you, the point is that every remedy has potential side effects for someone, irrespective of the subject. The fact that you ride a motorcycle has no bearing. If I had said helmets you would’ve said, you can’t make me ride with the helmet, it’s apparently more an issue of opposition than “paranoia” or a genuine fear for safety.


Everyone dies from something . I just choose not to let it be some vax that they just came up with , not knowing the side effects in the near future. I don't trust it.


----------



## V256.420 (May 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Everyone dies from something . I just choose not to let it be some vax that they just came up with , not knowing the side effects in the near future. I don't trust it.


Yet you stick things in your mouth and your ass and put your cock in stuff without knowing where it has been. 

You make a valid argument sir!! 

Any more posts about 600 watt grows? That would be nice. Thanks


----------



## tkufoS (May 23, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Yet you stick things in your mouth and your ass and put your cock in stuff without knowing where it has been.
> 
> You make a valid argument sir!!
> 
> Any more posts about 600 watt grows? That would be nice. Thanks


Sure , when my plants wake up I'll put up a pic


----------



## tkufoS (May 23, 2021)

As promised..


----------



## buggzl (May 24, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> As promised..View attachment 4907912View attachment 4907913


How long veg? How far in flower? 120x120 or 100x100? Light 600w?


----------



## tkufoS (May 24, 2021)

Around 2 months veg . 2 weeks of 12/12 so I guess 1 week into flower . 4x4 tent. 1000w dialed back to 600w.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2021)

here is a wee update of the new cross of kosher kush x dirtdog (dog x dirtnap) that I chuckled together.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2021)

How are the boys and the wife doing?


----------



## tkufoS (May 26, 2021)

DST said:


> here is a wee update of the new cross of kosher kush x dirtdog (dog x dirtnap) that I chuckled together.
> View attachment 4909593


When and where ?


----------



## tkufoS (May 26, 2021)

I think I see some frost ? Im stoked.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2021)

Mohican said:


> How are the boys and the wife doing?


Great Mo! thanks for asking. Wifes company just keep chucking more money at her and giving her more shares (as well as more work haha) and luckily my clients still seem to like me so we are able to keep the boys in the Lego bricks they are accustomed too hahaha. Boys are crazy wee mofos! It's only going to get worse. the eldest now goes out after supper to hang with his mates!
And how's the Grandkid(s)?


----------



## DST (May 27, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> When and where ?


for release you mean pal? erm good question....hadn't even thought about that. Its a collaboration with The Grey area but not sure if they'll want to do seeds or just take a pheno of the keeper....if there is a keeper.


----------



## tkufoS (May 27, 2021)

DST said:


> for release you mean pal? erm good question....hadn't even thought about that. Its a collaboration with The Grey area but not sure if they'll want to do seeds or just take a pheno of the keeper....if there is a keeper.


Yeah thats what I meant . Too bad for us .


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2021)

Thanks for asking D!
Grandbabies are making us so happy! Sent the grandson a skateboard (for indoor use only) to allow him to acclimate to the physics of the thing while he is young. Also got him a football and some golf clubs. He turned one year old in April and we still have not met him in person. They are flying out in June!

My granddaughter comes over every other weekend to visit. She plays with the Duplo and Playmobile toys. She turns one in September.
Mrs. Mo asks her how she is doing and she replies by jabbering away and pointing up and laughing and jabbering. She tells a whole story for five minutes. It is amazing. Being a Grand-dude is well worth the price of having children!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 1, 2021)

Long time fam been fighting with covid. How's everyone?


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 1, 2021)

so ive been thinking about buying a water chiller. Not sure if i want to spend the money. Any input?


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 1, 2021)

playing in my mini garden


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2021)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> Long time fam been fighting with covid. How's everyone?


damn. hope you get better soon!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Thanks for asking D!
> Grandbabies are making us so happy! Sent the grandson a skateboard (for indoor use only) to allow him to acclimate to the physics of the thing while he is young. Also got him a football and some golf clubs. He turned one year old in April and we still have not met him in person. They are flying out in June!
> 
> My granddaughter comes over every other weekend to visit. She plays with the Duplo and Playmobile toys. She turns one in September.
> ...


Keeping fingers crossed you get to meet up with Grandson sooner rather than later. My son takes five minutes to tell a 10 second story lol..."and then Daddy and then Daddy and then Daddy and then Daddy....and then what? just tell me I need to know now hahahaha. Aren't younglings just the biz!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes they are! I am having so much fun being a Grand dude.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 8, 2021)

a little night action @ 3 wks of 12's


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 13, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Mrs. Mo and I are vaccinated
> 
> Getting some pool rehab done:
> 
> ...


How's thing's goin mo?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2021)

Working on a deadline!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Working on a deadline!


what year?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2021)

2021


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

Trying to figure what happened. I think root rot


----------



## SheldonCooper (Jun 30, 2021)

Ohh shit. Yeah. That one got thc on it.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

SheldonCooper said:


> Ohh shit. Yeah.


What do you think it could


----------



## SheldonCooper (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> What do you think it could


Produce THC obviously.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

Anyone can point me in the right direction to fix this problem? Plant took a turn for the worst in 48 hours. I'm thinking root rot as it moves from plant to plant. Week 5 of flowering @jigfresh


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2021)

If it's a bacterial prob try peroxide in water 1 tbs per gal.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> If it's a bacterial prob try peroxide in water 1 tbs per gal.


I pulled out my rez and did a deep cleaning. Filled rez up with fresh water and added hydroguard and revive. PH @5.5


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> If it's a bacterial prob try peroxide in water 1 tbs per gal.


It's been a long time @ oldman glad to see you still around.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

how it started off smh


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm not sure if they can or will bounce back but my fingers are crossed


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> It's been a long time @ oldman glad to see you still around.


Thanks bro, I'm hanging around just waiting for cooler weather to get my room going.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks bro, I'm hanging around just waiting for cooler weather to get my room going.


Hell I add a ac unit to my op


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2021)

I have a small one but it's in the 90's and 90+% humidity.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> it's in the 90's and 90+% humidity.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934127


I'm use to that here


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934127


That says it all Bob.
I feel for our west coast brothers they're HOT!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> That says it all Bob.
> I feel for our west coast brothers they're HOT!


Yea, up north they are really cooking. I'm lucky, So Cal on the beach, a comfortable 82* 53%


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 30, 2021)

Raining here but good for what ever you have outside on the low.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, up north they are really cooking. I'm lucky, So Cal on the beach, a comfortable 82* 53%
> View attachment 4934143


I saw on the news a guy in Palm Springs died of heat stroke after 1 1/2 hrs in the sun 118 deg.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2021)

Up here it's either 95 or 65 those are our norms. but I love the N.E. other than taxes, politicians,
stupid laws and stupider people I guess I'm getting old and a bit grumpy.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 30, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> Up here it's either 95 or 65 those are our norms. but I love the N.E. other than taxes, politicians,
> stupid laws and stupider people I guess I'm getting old and a bit grumpy.


You realize how fucked up our country has become in our lifetime


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2021)

Our liberal ideas became our own Petard on which we've been hoisted.
TOO much pandering to special interest groups, everyone with a hang nail
can get gov help. What happened to grabbing your own bootstraps and picking yourself up.
My apologies for climbing on my soap box but I thought a Democracy led for the *common good*
not special interests.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 1, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> Our liberal ideas became our own Petard on which we've been hoisted.
> TOO much pandering to special interest groups, everyone with a hang nail
> can get gov help. What happened to grabbing your own bootstraps and picking yourself up.
> My apologies for climbing on my soap box but I thought a Democracy led for the *common good*
> not special interests.


The greedy close doors, now theyare trying to convince the weak minded that they are doing it to stop “the liberal socialist agenda.” Opening the door for everyone doesn’t stop you from working toward success. Assuming classism will, is ignorance.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jul 2, 2021)

Update. Rookie mistake, I have a black table and wasn't able to see the thick slime on the table my pots were sitting on. Lost 95% of that table. But you live and learn


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Jul 12, 2021)

Chopped 2 different phenos , greener one has more grape/purple smell . the other has coffee funk grape kushy thing going on. Bought 13 reg seeds popped 5 and got 2 females .


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> You realize how fucked up our WORLD has become in our lifetime


let me correct that....see above


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 25, 2021)

DST said:


> let me correct that....see above


Obviously I don’t love the fact! Just wholly agree, I used to have this daydream that we were standing at the precipice of universal understanding, like we were about to become a unified world under a Star Trek like amplification of our true nature. Turns out, as a species we’re to greedy to let it happen. Truly, the emperor wears no clothes! I can’t see it anymore, too many willing to be blind.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 26, 2021)

Some of the old timers on this forum may get a kick out of this, especially DST, brought back a lot of memories for me.

I started growing with my dad around 2011, we grew out some bag seed and then some cheap bulk seeds he bought online until around 2014 when I joined this forum (under a different account name). I started learning about good genetics, where to buy them and we started growing better strains. He unfortunately passed away from cancer in 2018 and I took a two year break from growing, now that recreational marijuana passed in my state and we have grow rights I decided to start growing again.

So last night I'm trying to find a metal screen for my pipe to smoke some scissor hash, I couldn't find one and thought to dig through some of my dads stuff that I inherited. I find the container he kept all his smoking stuff in and start searching through it, no screens damnit! Then I find an old Dinafem seed tin with a piece of tape on it with the letters BP written on it.



I open the case and inside is a pack of seeds, what the hell are these I started thinking? BP....



So I load a bowl and sit down to start picking my brain on what these could be, we'd grown so many different strains between the two of us... BP... BP... BP... no way! One of the first seed purchases I made after joining this forum was from Breeders Boutique. My dad kept meticulous notes about his grows so I start digging around for his journal and sure enough...



I gave him Blue Pit seeds to grow and he had a light leak that made it herm then saved the seeds of it! Oh and apparently he would water with his nuts


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Some of the old timers on this forum may get a kick out of this, especially DST, brought back a lot of memories for me.
> 
> I started growing with my dad around 2011, we grew out some bag seed and then some cheap bulk seeds he bought online until around 2014 when I joined this forum (under a different account name). I started learning about good genetics, where to buy them and we started growing better strains. He unfortunately passed away from cancer in 2018 and I took a two year break from growing, now that recreational marijuana passed in my state and we have grow rights I decided to start growing again.
> 
> ...


My condolences for your loss. Nice that you got to share growing time with him. And a very nice story as well 
peace DST


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 27, 2021)

DST said:


> My condolences for your loss. Nice that you got to share growing time with him. And a very nice story as well
> peace DST


Thank you, I started germinating 6 of them, hopefully they're still viable and I kind find a nice BP plant, maybe do some pollen chucking with it.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2021)

*Puffed out! Canada's legalized weed business flops with rush to grow the drug resulting in a 1.1 BILLION gram marijuana mountain that can't be sold*

Canadian marijuana manufacturers have had to destroy millions of packaged cannabis products ever since the federal government legalized adult consumption in 2018.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 9, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> *Puffed out! Canada's legalized weed business flops with rush to grow the drug resulting in a 1.1 BILLION gram marijuana mountain that can't be sold*
> 
> Canadian marijuana manufacturers have had to destroy millions of packaged cannabis products ever since the federal government legalized adult consumption in 2018.


I liked the cannabis world alot better when it was Illegal everywhere...


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 13, 2021)

So the 600 club is still running.  Been many years since iv been here lol. DST STILL HERE I SEE.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 9, 2021)

@DST .. This is recommended to me on u tube. Is this going on near you ?


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2021)

shrigpiece said:


> So the 600 club is still running.  Been many years since iv been here lol. DST STILL HERE I SEE.


Yup. Still breathing. Still growing.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> @DST .. This is recommended to me on u tube. Is this going on near you ?


think the link didn't work...what is it?


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 10, 2021)

DST said:


> think the link didn't work...what is it?


Damn! It was of big riots over c-19.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Damn! It was of big riots over c-19.


fek knows....probably the French. They always have pissy knickers about something.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2021)

New thread for anyone who wants to follow along: https://www.rollitup.org/t/garden-under-the-sea.1062067/

@numberfour promised a shout out.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Bringing @OneHitDone over to the club....


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Bringing @OneHitDone over to the club....View attachment 5016749


she's a beauty!


----------



## gr865 (Oct 26, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Bringing @OneHitDone over to the club....View attachment 5016749


Love your trees, beautiful!


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 26, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Bringing @OneHitDone over to the club....View attachment 5016749


  Don't have the headroom for that any more brother


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey everybody. Been a while since I checked in. Got this robust Bruce Banner going at the moment under a spider farmer panel. It's one week into flower and I'm going to fire up my old A51 xgs 190s as additional lighting if (and when) things get out of hand! Topped it once because I hear this can become a tree. Canopy is nice and even. Should be a good single plant grow. Didn't take any cuts but I have more seeds so I figured I would watch, see, smell and taste to see if it's a right strain for me. Hope you all are doing well. Going to catch up on this thread now


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 28, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey everybody. Been a while since I checked in. Got this robust Bruce Banner going at the moment under a spider farmer panel. It's one week into flower and I'm going to fire up my old A51 xgs 190s as additional lighting if (and when) things get out of hand! Topped it once because I hear this can become a tree. Canopy is nice and even. Should be a good single plant grow. Didn't take any cuts but I have more seeds so I figured I would watch, see, smell and taste to see if it's a right strain for me. Hope you all are doing well. Going to catch up on this thread nowView attachment 5018358


I just popped 2 banner7s myself..... on their 1st set.... pretty girls... i hope...


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 5, 2021)

Just groovin' along..


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2021)

Some weed crammed into a small space.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 6, 2021)

Gettin shit straightened out


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 10, 2021)

I will just post here instead of starting a journal ... Fuck it . Far left and bottom center are dumpster dive . center in the back and to the right of it are purple dream..looks like 2 diff phenos ??. Bottom right is confidential cheese . Red solos are 2 left top and bottom are freshwater fury . 5 to the right are purple dream. All the 3 gal pots were fimmed ..solo cups are unadulterated.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2021)

looking good mate. probably best starting a journal, maybe get a few people to follow it as the 600 doesn't get the same traffic flow it use too. Start a thread with LED in the title, that'll attract loads of "clever people".


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 11, 2021)

DST said:


> looking good mate. probably best starting a journal, maybe get a few people to follow it as the 600 doesn't get the same traffic flow it use too. Start a thread with LED in the title, that'll attract loads of "clever people".


Thanks bro ! LED.. You mean LOL .. I know this thread doesn't get much attention . journals seem about the same.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Thanks bro ! LED.. You mean LOL .. I know this thread doesn't get much attention . journals seem about the same.


you make the title LOL you'll get lots of click bait visits

Worlds gone bonkers. Everyone want to charge you 5x the price for everything. Went to put an advert out for new staff, I was recommended by the site a budget 5x higher than what I entered lol. My business partners has a 2nd business which is a Paint coating factory. Gas supplier just went bust, best price he could find initially was 7x higher.....he was going to shut his factory until he finally got a.price 2.5x higher!
Fuk me aint life great LOL.....now there's a title for a thread!


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 12, 2021)

DST said:


> you make the title LOL you'll get lots of click bait visits
> 
> Worlds gone bonkers. Everyone want to charge you 5x the price for everything. Went to put an advert out for new staff, I was recommended by the site a budget 5x higher than what I entered lol. My business partners has a 2nd business which is a Paint coating factory. Gas supplier just went bust, best price he could find initially was 7x higher.....he was going to shut his factory until he finally got a.price 2.5x higher!
> Fuk me aint life great LOL.....now there's a title for a thread!


 clickbait lol.. Naw but I made a journal. tkufos and his out dated street lamp. Yeah the meat and gas prices here are getting out of hand ! But my paycheck doesn't reflect the inflation


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 13, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> Hey everybody. Been a while since I checked in. Got this robust Bruce Banner going at the moment under a spider farmer panel. It's one week into flower and I'm going to fire up my old A51 xgs 190s as additional lighting if (and when) things get out of hand! Topped it once because I hear this can become a tree. Canopy is nice and even. Should be a good single plant grow. Didn't take any cuts but I have more seeds so I figured I would watch, see, smell and taste to see if it's a right strain for me. Hope you all are doing well. Going to catch up on this thread nowView attachment 5018358



3 weeks in now. Doubled in size and stacking flowers nicely. Added 2 panels of side lighting so I'm approximately 600 watts. Legit for this thread lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> clickbait lol.. Naw but I made a journal. tkufos and his out dated street lamp. Yeah the meat and gas prices here are getting out of hand ! But my paycheck doesn't reflect the inflation


link to the thread?


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 15, 2021)

DST said:


> link to the thread?








tkufoS and his outdated street light


I posted in the 600w club . Maybe more action here ? Anyways here goes : 5x5x60 tent 1000w dimmable lumatek digital ballast 1000w ushio extra red lamp Canna coco / perlite. mix .. 75/25 ratio 3 gallon fabric pots Biocanna nute line .. Vega , rhizo , flores , boost. Hand watered daily until...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 19, 2021)

What are your Temps like in there? An exhaust fan would help if they are drinking a lot which could result in too much nute uptake.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 19, 2021)

shnkrmn said:


> What are your Temps like in there? An exhaust fan would help if they are drinking a lot which could result in too much nute uptake.


Highs are 78-80F . Coco is the medium , so I water daily.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 19, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Highs are 78-80F . Coco is the medium , so I water daily.


Lol. Thought I was posting in your journal. I grow in pure promix. Never tried coco.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 19, 2021)

hello 600 W crew. Still doing good. Still got my lights and back yard. I’m a grandpa now. Anyways. Going to try this grow again. About to go get new lights for the t5 setup. Wish me luck


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2021)

Update. Anyone know where to get some dog???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2021)

.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 20, 2021)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Update. Anyone know where to get some dog???


I wish.. Hey are you being factitious ?


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 20, 2021)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> hello 600 W crew. Still doing good. Still got my lights and back yard. I’m a grandpa now. Anyways. Going to try this grow again. About to go get new lights for the t5 setup. Wish me luck


Congrats on papa status  ! Good luck on your new venture . Are you going to start a journal ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I wish.. Hey are you being factitious ?


Damn. Miss this strain. Still got people asking for it . Hey dTS. Those seeds never popped. But thank you


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Congrats on papa status  ! Good luck on your new venture . Are you going to start a journal ?


Yea I will


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 23, 2021)

Here's a link to my new grow journal if anyone wants to follow. Going to be growing all winter.






Bruce Banner Single plant grow


Howdy all. I have not been in the game for a while. Trying to limber up with a single plant grow. Skipping the whole boring veg part. Growing this from seed and now on day 30 of flower. First Pic is from October 28 after a few days of primary stretch. I topped the main stem and it's now well...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2021)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Damn. Miss this strain. Still got people asking for it . Hey dTS. Those seeds never popped. But thank you


didn't think they would.....can see if I can find some more. was it the regs I sent? that whole batch has been that way.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2021)

DST said:


> didn't think they would.....can see if I can find some more. was it the regs I sent? that whole batch has been that way.


. Yes reg. Anyway to Guide me the right place for some cheese stain seeds to buy? I know someone has to have some dog seeds crosses?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2021)

My week updated


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2021)

One week


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2021)

Not showing? I’ll try later


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 2, 2021)

Week two update


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2021)

Researchers Finally Figure Out Why Cannabis Smells Like Skunk (msn.com)


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 3, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> Researchers Finally Figure Out Why Cannabis Smells Like Skunk (msn.com)


Would be better if the "researchers" could just make seeds to sell..$


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 5, 2021)

Droppin in to say hi to all my fellow growers! What seeds do you guys grow to look for mothers? I had good luck with Critical Sensi Star, nice easy to trim and grow and fire fire. Lemon OG Kush is great but you have to watch for nanners. I also smoked some bubble gum once upon a time that i really enjoyed. Anybody know which seed company makes a good bubblegum genetic line worth hunting through?


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 10, 2021)

Just a pic week 1 + of flower


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 15, 2022)

Whats up fam! good to see some some old faces still in these parts  Cant believe after all these years yall still putting it down! Much love, Much respect!


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 15, 2022)

1badmasonman said:


> Whats up fam! good to see some some old faces still in these parts  Cant believe after all these years yall still putting it down! Much love, Much respect!


What's up man ? How's the garden ?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 15, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> What's up man ? How's the garden ?


Non existing atm winding down a stretch in the pen so i gotz to be a good boy for a few more months. But i still got some beans  Ill be back jack...


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 15, 2022)

Well welcome back. Sucks doin time , glad you made it out. When you grow again , are you rockin 600 hid's . Seems like most went the led way


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello all


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 15, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Just a pic week 1 + of flower
> 
> View attachment 5044380


dem's purdy


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyone ever buy good leds from a top brand and find they miss the hps?. I allways grew with hps but last year bought myself a pair of hlg350r led fixtures, fantastic lights and I can’t fault them one bit against other led fixtures I’ve seen, they’re powerful, the heat is managed well, I like the dimensions and the footprint and the plants do seem to prefer the white light. Really a top top piece of kit.

but …..

i miss (some things about) the mighty 600w hps.

I’ve upped the tent size from the last runs 1.2m square tent to a 2mx1m rectangular tent, spread the leds out and dropped my old faithful 600w adjustawing in the Center.

I’m planning on using it at 100% from week3 ish of flower until 2 weeks before harvest, at which point I’m gonna swap it over for a 10k finishing bulb. My thinking is that the infra red radiation put out by the hps will warm the canopy and make my plants transpire at a more desirable rate, I ended up running a heater in the tent all through my last run with only leds.
I also reckon that leds are designed to in a way that allows them to be used for all stages of plant growth, while this is brilliant for the consumer, I do believe that flower development is aided by the extra red spectrum the hps will bring to the table.

anybody got any advice? Or experience? Or wanna ask a question? Shoot


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone ever buy good leds from a top brand and find they miss the hps?. I allways grew with hps but last year bought myself a pair of hlg350r led fixtures, fantastic lights and I can’t fault them one bit against other led fixtures I’ve seen, they’re powerful, the heat is managed well, I like the dimensions and the footprint and the plants do seem to prefer the white light. Really a top top piece of kit.
> 
> but …..
> View attachment 5068147
> ...


I think the 350r has deep red diodes added in. All the manufacturers are designing that in now going forward. Lack of heat was originally thought to be a boon but the increased efficiency of led fixtures has proven to be a challenge in some situations.

Love your vintage gullwing!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2022)

Also, new led fixtures are out with tunable spectrum control so one light can be ideal for all phases. O, Brave New World!


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 16, 2022)

bamboofarmer said:


> dem's purdy


Thanks man. Check my journal out , they're about week 7ish.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 16, 2022)

Can I play, I am just about to finish my first grow with the HLG Scorpion Diablo.
Have bounced around over the past 10 years, tried a 400 HPS, a SS400 from Cal Light Works, then moved to two 315W CMH (used both for horizontal and vertical grows. Just move to the Diablo, and liking it a lot.
From this Diablo grow, received 18 Cookies & Cream regular seeds from a buddy in California, and am just a couple of days away from harvest, will be around day 61 or 62.
The ladies have begun turning purple and a majority have nice purple color.


Lots of trichs and some nice buds.



Full tent


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 16, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2022)

1badmasonman said:


> Non existing atm winding down a stretch in the pen so i gotz to be a good boy for a few more months. But i still got some beans  Ill be back jack...


hello lad, been a while, glad you are ok despite having been in the stinky.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 18, 2022)

gr865 said:


> Can I play, I am just about to finish my first grow with the HLG Scorpion Diablo.
> Have bounced around over the past 10 years, tried a 400 HPS, a SS400 from Cal Light Works, then moved to two 315W CMH (used both for horizontal and vertical grows. Just move to the Diablo, and liking it a lot.
> From this Diablo grow, received 18 Cookies & Cream regular seeds from a buddy in California, and am just a couple of days away from harvest, will be around day 61 or 62.
> The ladies have begun turning purple and a majority have nice purple color.
> ...


Well damn sir


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2022)

1badmasonman said:


> Whats up fam! good to see some some old faces still in these parts  Cant believe after all these years yall still putting it down! Much love, Much respect!


Wow dude, it's been a long time. Glad you're out soon (or now or whatever). I'll be on the East Coast soon. I'll have to come out your way sometime. Never been anywhere in the midwest.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone ever buy good leds from a top brand and find they miss the hps?. I allways grew with hps but last year bought myself a pair of hlg350r led fixtures, fantastic lights and I can’t fault them one bit against other led fixtures I’ve seen, they’re powerful, the heat is managed well, I like the dimensions and the footprint and the plants do seem to prefer the white light. Really a top top piece of kit.
> 
> but …..
> View attachment 5068147
> ...


I noticed a difference switching from HID to LED but none of it put me off. Just two sides to a coin in my eyes. I had to cool things off way less as there wasn't so much heat. There wasn't as much temp difference between lights on and lights off. I used less water because it didn't evaporate as quickly. I wasn't worried about burning plants (either light bleaching or burning with heat). I didn't get the penetration into the canopy I did with the HID, but the yield wasn't too much less. (I never did a g/watt analysis or anything though) The buds didn't seem as tight, but they looked nicer. And I feel for my setup the plants enjoyed the lower stress from the LED aka less heat stress.

Most of these effects were pretty setup related though. I was in a 2' x 3' closet (less than 1m x 1m).

My buddy, and 600 club member, puts out some of the best buds I've been around running LED's.









The GOAT (@the_fukn_goat) • Instagram photos and videos


3,395 Followers, 1,453 Following, 2,224 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from The GOAT (@the_fukn_goat)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jan 20, 2022)

Brother jigs the teacher is back ladies and gentlemen. If it wasn't for you brother a lot of us would still be reading books on growing. Glad to have a back.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2022)

@jigfresh was the garden I thought of with a vertical led set up. Bushes up in that closet with a really cool nft waterfall.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey guys hope everyone is doing good and staying green


----------



## auswolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Current Duel 600w hps + 240w led.
10x5 tent with 2 Wilma XL's.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2022)

Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Mar 29, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


How high lol


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 29, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


Congrats. You gotta have $$$ to buy a house here.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 29, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


Congrats bro, best of times coming! best vibes to you and the family.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hell yeah Jiggs.
Congrats on the new place!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


We we're waiting for you. Was the name of the street one of your requirements? Glad you're back.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2022)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> How high lol


Super high bro.  At least it will be once we move in.



tkufoS said:


> Congrats. You gotta have $$$ to buy a house here.


I married well. We could even afford it with me quitting my job a couple months back. Poor wifeys working like crazy though.



oldman60 said:


> Congrats bro, best of times coming! best vibes to you and the family.


Thanks old man. My daughter is stoked to be around kids who totally understand her. Plus she's already involved in a bunch of activities they just didn't have over there. And I'm happy she's happy. I hope to be up for a visit sometime this summer.



bassman999 said:


> Hell yeah Jiggs. Congrats on the new place!


Thanks bassman. Sadly I don't have a sub in the car yet and we probably won't be able to afford it for a while with all the furniture we have to get. We're like kids going off to our first apartment or something. Everything we own fits in a suitcase. 



curious old fart said:


> We we're waiting for you. Was the name of the street one of your requirements? Glad you're back.


I'll tell you this. It's a scramble to find a house right now. Almost have to fight for them. I woke up early and saw the place listed on High Street and I thought "That's my house!!!" I went to look at it while the girls were still asleep and the rest is history. And a way I know it's really the right house for us... it comes with a cat! lol A really cute and cuddly cat too. My daughter said when we walked through "Can we keep the cat?" then we made an offer and the owner came back with "Will they keep the cat please?" hahaha

Our state is stupid and doesn't allow growing at all. But they are trying to pass a bill right now about letting medical card holders grow their own. Hopefully they pass that bill soon.

My friend in Spain was super stoked. I grew 3 plants outdoors last year but we left Spain for a couple months in early September so they were nowhere near ready. My friend kept care of them until they finished, harvested and trimmed it all. We went back early this year to collect our things and the cat I found in the road. btw flying with a cat across oceans is an adventure haha. Anyways, I got to smoke all I wanted for the month or so we were back in españa and gave the remaining 90% to her. And she doesn't even smoke too much. She said "I'm set for life!"


----------



## budolskie (Mar 30, 2022)

Few OG's still kicking in here, hows it going lads, jig congrats on new house hope it brings you plenty of happy times, bout to haverst in a week or so sum glukozz which is glukies x mimozz i bread my self


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


We might be neighbors.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


Congrats Jig.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 16, 2022)

How strange is this and did it happen to any of you? I grew some gorilla glue. 11 weeks including 2 week flush.trics 75%amber 25 % milky. Chopped, trimmed and dried. Cured 2-3 weeks. Gave out a few samples and everyone loved it. But this 1 person called me to say it was lite and they had to mix it with something else. Should I feel offended or call it bullshit?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2022)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> How strange is this and did it happen to any of you? I grew some gorilla glue. 11 weeks including 2 week flush.trics 75%amber 25 % milky. Chopped, trimmed and dried. Cured 2-3 weeks. Gave out a few samples and everyone loved it. But this 1 person called me to say it was lite and they had to mix it with something else. Should I feel offended or call it bullshit?


Everybody has a different head, don't worry about 1 person's opinion.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 16, 2022)

oldman60 said:


> Everybody has a different head, don't worry about 1 person's opinion.


I put in a lot of work with my plants. It's a hobby of mines but you are right sir. Fuckem...p.s. they did call back asking if I had more. Lol I told them call the person you mixed mines with maybe he can help you out


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 16, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


Jig brother, glad to see you're still here bro.! Not sure if you remember me from way back or not lol, seen beech around?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2022)

New York just handed out the first rec. grow licenses, we'll see how the powers that be deal with it.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 420 everyone, mine started at 5:00 this morning (I slept in).


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


My sister used to live on High Avenue in Nyack NY.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 420 to all the old 600 heads. Nice to see familiar names.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2022)

jigfresh said:


> Quiet in here. Just wanted to share a funny thing. We bought a house and fittingly it's on High Street.


Congratulations. I always remember at school learning to read and having a tobacco tin with small cards with words on them. Policeman, Postbox,......High Street 
Hogestraat in Dutch lol.

Hope everyone enjoyed 420!

Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2022)

I was born on Ozone street in Venice. My Grandparents lived on Highland Ave.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2022)

When I was living in Florida it was on Burnweed Street and now I live off of Seabong Street. 
I was born at 4:20 in the morning and only took 4 minutes and 20 seconds to pop out.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 22, 2022)

Well family its been a while since my last post figure I'll post a pic of what I've been up to. Chem dawg #4 x London pound cake mix


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 22, 2022)

Figure it's time to take a breather, step back for a moment. SAD part is I have no friends to share my hard work with and get other opinions. Rule of thumb ...trust no one .


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## budolskie (Nov 22, 2022)

Still going me self 29 days 12/12


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2022)

*Smoke on this! Cannabis plants could help fight climate change because they absorb carbon dioxide more than TWICE as effectively as trees*

Cannabis plants are capable of absorbing 16 tons of greenhouse gas annually, which is more than twice the amount as trees, and experts say hemp may be a weapon to fight climate change.

47
95 comments


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 24, 2022)

I learned so much about growing in this thread.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Nov 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I learned so much about growing in this thread.View attachment 5230346


What ever you need answered just ask because we probably already experienced it


----------



## budolskie (Nov 24, 2022)

Mr.jojodancer305 said:


> What ever you need answered just ask because we probably already experienced it



Alwsys 600 love in here


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2022)

Is the Grey Area affected?








Amsterdam is cracking down on 'nuisance tourism'


For Amsterdam's 880,000 permanent residents, groups looking for blow-out weekends have caused havoc throughout the city, with British tourists some of the most prevalent offenders.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Dadanga (Dec 5, 2022)

Ye olde 2 x 600 hps in a 4x8. I've been on quantum boards for like the last 6 grows in a 4x4 but plan on going back to the 4x8 and do HPS and quantums together.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 5, 2022)

I have 2x 600hps in an 8x4, thinking of changing to 2x 630cmh double ends


----------



## budolskie (Dec 5, 2022)

Reading am old post on here and its stating that you get a more leafier squat plant with cmh, does anyome have any info on them, i know @DST Uses them, what do you think compared to a 600hps with the lecy aswell


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 5, 2022)

budolskie said:


> Reading am old post on here and its stating that you get a more leafier squat plant with cmh, does anyome have any info on them, i know @DST Uses them, what do you think compared to a 600hps with the lecy aswell


I've used cmh for a while now and I think both you and your plants will love them, watch the head room if you have the height go the double ended. There is also a cmh thred on RIU check it out.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 5, 2022)

oldman60 said:


> I've used cmh for a while now and I think both you and your plants will love them, watch the head room if you have the height go the double ended. There is also a cmh thred on RIU check it out.



Thanks im just in 2m high tent with plant trays rasied to about 20-30cm with run off trays under... could you post a link to cmh thread thanks


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 6, 2022)

I believe it's just "Club 315w lec" here on RIU.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 6, 2022)

oldman60 said:


> I believe it's just "Club 315w lec" here on RIU.


Thanks


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 7, 2022)

My 315’s did well as for grams per watt, but I’ve switched to led now


----------



## budolskie (Dec 7, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> My 315’s did well as for grams per watt, but I’ve switched to led now


What space were you covering with how many 315 

Thanks


----------



## michojay (Dec 9, 2022)

Dadanga said:


> Ye olde 2 x 600 hps in a 4x8. I've been on quantum boards for like the last 6 grows in a 4x4 but plan on going back to the 4x8 and do HPS and quantums together.
> View attachment 5234141


I have really been wanting to try a mix of LED and HPS


----------



## Dadanga (Dec 10, 2022)

michojay said:


> I have really been wanting to try a mix of LED and HPS


Yeah I can't wait. If I had the balls I'd throw the other one in for good measure. But I already owe the power mob a shit tonne of money. Power is expensive down here lol. I'll post pics of the new setup when I'm done. Going to go with a smaller reflector as well rather than the gullwing I usually use.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 12, 2022)

What do yous lads think about putting my heaters underneather my tray and screwing to the table legs, 

Mare trying to get me little veg tent bank on, the pots down site near heaters feel warm as fuck now a feel th need to move heaters


----------



## wormdrive66 (Friday at 11:10 AM)

Greetings Old Friends. Been about 8 years since I logged on.


----------



## budolskie (Friday at 10:48 PM)

Dead in here now it is


----------



## bazoomer (Saturday at 6:08 AM)

Hope DST is OK, not seen him about for a while.


----------



## coreywebster (Saturday at 6:20 AM)

budolskie said:


> What do yous lads think about putting my heaters underneather my tray and screwing to the table legs,
> 
> Mare trying to get me little veg tent bank on, the pots down site near heaters feel warm as fuck now a feel th need to move heaters


Do it


----------



## wormdrive66 (Saturday at 5:20 PM)

Just wanted to stop in and say Hi!! Not doing much growing anymore, pop a seed or two outdoors in the summer just because I can. Just retired from my day job and focusing on my business (estate liquidation) and playing my guitar. Weed is so cheap and good these days in Cali it's just not worth the time or money anymore. Hope You all are smoking well too, wherever you are. I'll probably lurk for a while around and checkout all the New Fangled Grow Gadgets. Looks like things have changed a bit with lighting and hydro systems? Any new fertilizer improvements that are notable?


Happy New Year 600.


----------



## budolskie (Sunday at 12:00 AM)

coreywebster said:


> Do it



Did an both lines plants down each dide were really warm ,,, pots seems to be taking ages to dry out.... was very slow growth for my seeds in there put me 2 week behind..... il get a picture today as there in my 8x4 under the 6s getting potted up tomoz i think into 8 ltrs


----------



## tkufoS (Sunday at 2:05 PM)

wormdrive66 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say Hi!! Not doing much growing anymore, pop a seed or two outdoors in the summer just because I can. Just retired from my day job and focusing on my business (estate liquidation) and playing my guitar. Weed is so cheap and good these days in Cali it's just not worth the time or money anymore. Hope You all are smoking well too, wherever you are. I'll probably lurk for a while around and checkout all the New Fangled Grow Gadgets. Looks like things have changed a bit with lighting and hydro systems? Any new fertilizer improvements that are notable?
> 
> 
> Happy New Year 600.


Mostly lighting. Thats what killed this thread

Happy New Year


----------

